# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن توقعات وتوصيات سوق العملات  توصيات متجددة لجميع العملات  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  بدل مانفتح اكثر من موظوع  سأضع توصيات لجميع العملات حسب الفرصة   وبالله التوفيق    بأذن الله يكتب لها النجاح  سأجتهد والمجتهد ممكن يصيب وممكن يخطى    
بيانات متابعة الحساب الديمو لشهر مايو  
Windsor 
اسم المستخدم : 673612  
الرقم السري : 8rmvpkk

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  نبداء بالمجنون  المجنون عنده هدف اول   138.50  لونزل لل 133.50 لل 133.70 فرصة شراء  والستوب 132.90  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الاسترالي دولار  شراء من السعر الحالي 6387  الهدف 6900 على المدى البعيد  اهداف قريبه   6465  6530   6585  6620  الستوب   6336

----------


## فنيلة علاق

تسلم يالذيب ..

----------


## altamo7

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  بدل مانفتح اكثر من موظوع  سأضع توصيات لجميع العملات حسب الفرصة   وبالله التوفيق    بأذن الله يكتب لها النجاح  سأجتهد والمجتهد ممكن يصيب وممكن يخطى

  :015:  :015:  :015:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :AA:  :AA:

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين  الهدف البعيد 87  من افضل الفرص التي مرت علي محقق منه اكثر من 500 نقطة  مع كل نزول ادخل شراء وابيع مع الارتفاع وهكذا   اتمنى الاستفادة منه  سأضع شارتان للجوز   ماشاء الله وانا اكتب ارتفع 50 نقطة الحمد لله  الستوب  78.75

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترالي دولار  شراء من السعر الحالي 6387  الهدف 6900 على المدى البعيد  اهداف قريبه   6465  6530   6585  6620  الستوب   6336

   الحمد لله اول 40 نقطة

----------


## mostafa_anwr

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله نبيع الاسترالى دولار

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله نبيع الاسترالى دولار

 لا يااخي انتظر ينزل وادخل شراء  والستوب 6336

----------


## aljameel

انا الان أستأذنكم من فاتت عليه الفرصة ينتظر النزول ثم يدخل   تحياتي لكم

----------


## ashehri

والله انك أمير ياجميل وربي يسعدك دنيا وآ خرة يا حبيب الملايين

----------


## amir issa

السلام عليكم 
اخى الكريم /الجميل 
موفق دائما ان شاء الله
وعندى سؤال  
هل انت بتعتمد على خطوط الفبيو وبس؟

----------


## العاشق

ما شاء الله 
تحقق الهدف الاول بسرعة على الاسترالي دولار

----------


## mostafa_anwr

جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> والله انك أمير ياجميل وربي يسعدك دنيا وآ خرة يا حبيب الملايين

 جزاك الله خير ياوجه الخير

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> اخى الكريم /الجميل 
> موفق دائما ان شاء الله
> وعندى سؤال 
> هل انت بتعتمد على خطوط الفبيو وبس؟

 الجميع أن شاء الله  اعتمد على الله ثم جميع المؤاشرات وليس الفيبو وحدة

----------


## aljameel

> ما شاء الله 
> تحقق الهدف الاول بسرعة على الاسترالي دولار

  

> جزاك الله خير

 بأذن الله تحقق جميع الاهداف

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  نبداء بالمجنون  المجنون عنده هدف اول   138.50  لونزل لل 133.50 لل 133.70 فرصة شراء  والستوب 132.90  والله اعلم

   المجنون نزل لمناطق الشراء 133.63  اتمنى الجميع استفاد منه  ولازال الهدف قائم وبقوة  بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترالي دولار   شراء من السعر الحالي 6387  الهدف 6900 على المدى البعيد  اهداف قريبه   6465  6530   6585  6620  الستوب   6336

  الحمد الله اعطى وبسخاء  لازالت الفرصة قائمة وبقوة بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين  الهدف البعيد 87  من افضل الفرص التي مرت علي محقق منه اكثر من 500 نقطة  مع كل نزول ادخل شراء وابيع مع الارتفاع وهكذا   اتمنى الاستفادة منه  سأضع شارتان للجوز   ماشاء الله وانا اكتب ارتفع 50 نقطة الحمد لله  الستوب 78.75

   الحمد لله اعطى بسخاء  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  البقاء فوق 80.55 بأذن الله للاهداف القريبه

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  التوصية الرابعة  اليورو فرنك  السعر الحالي 1.4830  الهدف 1.5130  الستوب 1.4758  والله الموفق

----------


## mostafa_anwr

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة متابعين معاك ياجميل استمرررررررررر

----------


## aljameel

للمشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهدة

----------


## العاشق

السلام عليكم اخي الجميـــــــــــــــل
متابع معاك ان شاء الله
هل ما زالت التوصيات على حالها؟
ارجو الرد فقط للتذكير وللاخوة من متابعي توصياتك الرائعة
تحياتي لك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي الجميـــــــــــــــل
> متابع معاك ان شاء الله
> هل ما زالت التوصيات على حالها؟
> ارجو الرد فقط للتذكير وللاخوة من متابعي توصياتك الرائعة
> تحياتي لك

 نعم اخي التوصيات على حالها

----------


## yaserrr

الله يعطيك العافية 
معجب بتوصياتك جدا  
اتمنى لك وللجميع التوفيق

----------


## aljameel

صباح الخير للجميع  لاتزال الفرصة قائمة بأذن الله   بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## بسيم محمد

أخي صباح الخير
ما هي التوصيات القائمة حاليا مع الشكر ؟

----------


## yaserrr

ماشاء الله  
جميعها محققه نقاط ممتازه

----------


## fnammas

رائع جدا

----------


## aljameel

> أخي صباح الخير
> ما هي التوصيات القائمة حاليا مع الشكر ؟

 اخي أسف لتاخر بالرد  النوم غلاب  التوصيات الاربعة قائمة

----------


## بسيم محمد

أين تحليلاتك الجميلة للباوند ؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   التوصية الرابعة  اليورو فرنك  السعر الحالي 1.4830  الهدف 1.5130  الستوب 1.4758   والله الموفق

 التوصية الحمد لله محققه 100 نقطة  ولازال للخير بقية بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> أين تحليلاتك الجميلة للباوند ؟

 والله يااخي ماحلفتني  كنت سأضع توصية علية البارح ولاكن اخوان لنا بالمنتدى واضعين توصيات بيع  وكانت التوصية شراء وللاسف مانزلتها خوف من التعرض   بأذن الله ساضع للكيبل توصية

----------


## aljameel

لعشاق الكيبل  الموجه العامة صاعدة  اتوقع بينزل لل 520 ويرتد  اذا واصل نزول فنقاط الشراء كتالي  440 380 330

----------


## بسيم محمد

سلمت وغنمت إن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  نبداء بالمجنون  المجنون عنده هدف اول   138.50  لونزل لل 133.50 لل 133.70 فرصة شراء  والستوب 132.90  والله اعلم

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  حتى الان محقق اكثر من 200  وبأذن الله للهدف

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترالي دولار  شراء من السعر الحالي 6387  الهدف 6900 على المدى البعيد  اهداف قريبه   6465  6530   6585  6620  الستوب   6336

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  التوصية محققه 160 نقطة  ولازالت الاهداف قائمة بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين  الهدف البعيد 87  من افضل الفرص التي مرت علي محقق منه اكثر من 500 نقطة  مع كل نزول ادخل شراء وابيع مع الارتفاع وهكذا   اتمنى الاستفادة منه  سأضع شارتان للجوز   ماشاء الله وانا اكتب ارتفع 50 نقطة الحمد لله  الستوب 78.75

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  عطاء بسخاء  بأذن الله للهدف

----------


## rami_1401

هل فيه فرصه لدخول المجنون يالغالي مع العلم انا استفدة منه حسب توصيتك  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljameel

> لعشاق الكيبل  الموجه العامة صاعدة  اتوقع بينزل لل 520 ويرتد  اذا واصل نزول فنقاط الشراء كتالي  440 380 330

 ارجو عدم الاستعجال بالدخول الا من مناطق الشراء  وسأحدد اهدافه بأذن الله لاحقا

----------


## aljameel

> هل فيه فرصه لدخول المجنون يالغالي مع العلم انا استفدة منه حسب توصيتك

 اخي الاستقرار فوق 136.40  مواصلة الصعود   اما في حال استقر تحتها معاودة الشراء من النقاط التلية  135.45  135.15  134.80  والهدف 138.5 بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> لعشاق الكيبل  الموجه العامة صاعدة  اتوقع بينزل لل 520 ويرتد  اذا واصل نزول فنقاط الشراء كتالي  440 380 330

   اهداف الكيبل كتالي بأذن الله  4700  4750

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  نبداء بالمجنون  المجنون عنده هدف اول   138.50  لونزل لل 133.50 لل 133.70 فرصة شراء  والستوب 132.90  والله اعلم

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الهدف 138.50 واكثر 139  مبروووووووووك لمن دخل معي بالتوصية  وبأذن الله تتعوض لمن لم يدخل

----------


## silverhawk145

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الهدف 138.50 واكثر 139  مبروووووووووك لمن دخل معي بالتوصية  وبأذن الله تتعوض لمن لم يدخل

 
انا دخلت معك اخى الجميل والحمد لله وبجد انت انسان لازم ارفعله قبعتى :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااا :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> انا دخلت معك اخى الجميل والحمد لله وبجد انت انسان لازم ارفعله قبعتى
> وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااا

 مبروك لنا جميعا  وانا ارفع قبعتي لك على الثقة  ايش اخبار الفرنك ين معك

----------


## shady2500

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
وفقك الله و جزاك الله خير اخوى
انا بصراحه بايع الباوند من 1.4545 وخايف و موعارف اسوى ايه و لكن اتمنى خير و انا ارى دايفرجنس على الار اس اى فى فريم الساعه يقول هبوط و لكن انا اشوك بالصعود برده و ممكن راح يوصل الى 4900 بس مو عارف ايش اسوى مع الصفقة البيع 
و تقبل ودى

----------


## silverhawk145

> مبروك لنا جميعا  وانا ارفع قبعتي لك على الثقة  ايش اخبار الفرنك ين معك

 بالنسبة للفرنك ين:
الحمد لله بفضل الله ثم بفضلك طبعا انا محقق الى الان 400 نفطة واكثر :Good:  :Good:  
وانا منتظر الهدف معك الى 87  حيث انه الحمد لله كثر حاجز ال50 فيبوناتشى ومتجه الى 61 فيبوناتشى للدالى والحمد لله انا اتعلمت منك الثقة بالنفس والمثابرة 
وشكرااا للك استاذى العزيز :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> وفقك الله و جزاك الله خير اخوى
> انا بصراحه بايع الباوند من 1.4545 وخايف و موعارف اسوى ايه و لكن اتمنى خير و انا ارى دايفرجنس على الار اس اى فى فريم الساعه يقول هبوط و لكن انا اشوك بالصعود برده و ممكن راح يوصل الى 4900 بس مو عارف ايش اسوى مع الصفقة البيع 
> و تقبل ودى

 الموجة العامه صاعدة  الاستقرار فوق 650 ممكن نشوف 900 والله اعلم  نصيحة دائما لاتخالف الموجة وانا ذكرت بالاول بانها موجه صاعدة  لابد من تصحيح الموجة الصاعدة  بأذن الله ينزل يصحح وتقفل على ربح

----------


## aljameel

> بالنسبة للفرنك ين:
> الحمد لله بفضل الله ثم بفضلك طبعا انا محقق الى الان 400 نفطة واكثر 
> وانا منتظر الهدف معك الى 87 حيث انه الحمد لله كثر حاجز ال50 فيبوناتشى ومتجه الى 61 فيبوناتشى للدالى والحمد لله انا اتعلمت منك الثقة بالنفس والمثابرة 
> وشكرااا للك استاذى العزيز

   مبروك تستاهل كل خير

----------


## shady2500

الله يباركلك اخوى .. انت تعنى انه لازم راح ينزل ليكمل الصعود الى 4900 ؟ لانى اتوقع هذا و الله اعلم و ان شاء الله خير .. و انا شايف على الاربع انا راح يصعد و يخبط فى الترند الهباط ثم ينزل للترند الصاعد ثم معاوده الصعود و الى 4900 و الله اعلم انا لسة مبتداء على اى حال و انا منتظر و ربنا يجب لنا جميعا الخير و شكرا

----------


## aljameel

> الله يباركلك اخوى .. انت تعنى انه لازم راح ينزل ليكمل الصعود الى 4900 ؟ لانى اتوقع هذا و الله اعلم و ان شاء الله خير .. و انا شايف على الاربع انا راح يصعد و يخبط فى الترند الهباط ثم ينزل للترند الصاعد ثم معاوده الصعود و الى 4900 و الله اعلم انا لسة مبتداء على اى حال و انا منتظر و ربنا يجب لنا جميعا الخير و شكرا

 اقصد الاستقرار فوق 4650 احتمال بيوصل 4900 
اما الاستقرار تحت 4650 هايصحح  
والله اعلم

----------


## shady2500

الله معنا و ربنا يزقنا خير دنيا و اخره !
و شكرا اخوى و بارك الله لك و فى مالك و ذريتك !! :Icon26:   :015:

----------


## aljameel

> الله معنا و ربنا يزقنا خير دنيا و اخره !
> و شكرا اخوى و بارك الله لك و فى مالك و ذريتك !!

  بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير  تستاهل شارت على الدعوة لحضه

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل لعبة ماجد الله يجيبه على خير  هذا شارت للكيبل فريم 30 دقيقة  الترقيم يدوي اجتهاد  موضح فية نقاط الشراء فيى حال كانت نهاية الموجة الثالثة  اما اذا كنا لسه بالثالثة بشرط الاستقرار فوق 4650 فاحتمال بنروح 261% فيبو وهي تقريبا 4900  اما الاستقرار تحت 4650 اجباري يصحح الموجة الصاعدة ثم يواصل صعود  اتمنى من الجميع الاستفادة منه   وهذا ينطبق على جميع العملات ممكن ترقم الموجة ان كانت صاعدة او هابطة وثق تماما لن تخسر بأذن الله  لاتنسونا من دعواتكم جزاكم الله خير

----------


## ashehri

تكفى شوية توضيح لإنني في دورة تدريبية ولم افهم ما تقول اصبر علينا شوي
ويارب يسعدك ويهنيك

----------


## aljameel

> تكفى شوية توضيح لإنني في دورة تدريبية ولم افهم ما تقول اصبر علينا شوي
> ويارب يسعدك ويهنيك

 تحت امرك اسأل وانا اجيب عليك

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ادخل شارى فرنك ين ولا خلاص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> عم جميل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ادخل شارى فرنك ين ولا خلاص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 هلا اخي مصطفى خليه ينزل شوي وادخل شراء والهدف 87

----------


## mostafa_anwr

جزاك الله خير فى الدنيا والاخرة

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> وفقك الله و جزاك الله خير اخوى
> انا بصراحه بايع الباوند من 1.4545 وخايف و موعارف اسوى ايه و لكن اتمنى خير و انا ارى دايفرجنس على الار اس اى فى فريم الساعه يقول هبوط و لكن انا اشوك بالصعود برده و ممكن راح يوصل الى 4900 بس مو عارف ايش اسوى مع الصفقة البيع 
> و تقبل ودى

 مبرورك نزلك الله لايخسر احد

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل لعبة ماجد الله يجيبه على خير  هذا شارت للكيبل فريم 30 دقيقة  الترقيم يدوي اجتهاد  موضح فية نقاط الشراء فيى حال كانت نهاية الموجة الثالثة  اما اذا كنا لسه بالثالثة بشرط الاستقرار فوق 4650 فاحتمال بنروح 261% فيبو وهي تقريبا 4900  اما الاستقرار تحت 4650 اجباري يصحح الموجة الصاعدة ثم يواصل صعود  اتمنى من الجميع الاستفادة منه   وهذا ينطبق على جميع العملات ممكن ترقم الموجة ان كانت صاعدة او هابطة وثق تماما لن تخسر بأذن الله  لاتنسونا من دعواتكم جزاكم الله خير

   الكيبل لو نزل لمناطق الشراء كما موظح بالشارت  الاهداف هي  1.4750 1.4800 1.4850 وهدف بعيد 1.5100 في حال مواصل بالصعود  الان أستاذنكم للصلاة

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  المجنون  شراء من النقاط التالية  136.40  135.80  الستوب   133.60  الهدف بأذن الله 140.5  141 141.5 والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي 6461  شراء مره اخرى  6430  الهدف بأذن الله  6620  الستوب  6347  الهدف البعيد 6900  والله الموفق

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

هل المجنون هيصل لهذه النقاط لشراء اليوم اخى الكريم

----------


## khocsky

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ جميل شكرا على مجهودك بوضع التوصبات لكن لو كان ممكت بعض الشروح في كيفية التعامل مع هده النوصيات ودلك لكي يتم تطبيقها بشكل صحيح.
مع العلم انني اشتغل على برنامج شركة ماركايفا
وشكرا لك اخي العزيز

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي 6461  شراء مره اخرى  6430  الهدف بأذن الله  6620  الستوب  6347  الهدف البعيد 6900   والله الموفق

 الصفقة تفعلت بأذن الله للهدف

----------


## aljameel

> هل المجنون هيصل لهذه النقاط لشراء اليوم اخى الكريم

 بأذن الله اخي

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخ جميل شكرا على مجهودك بوضع التوصبات لكن لو كان ممكت بعض الشروح في كيفية التعامل مع هده النوصيات ودلك لكي يتم تطبيقها بشكل صحيح.
> مع العلم انني اشتغل على برنامج شركة ماركايفا
> وشكرا لك اخي العزيز

 اخي العزيز  التوصيات واضحه نقاط الشراءالمتوقع الوصول لها والستوب والهدف

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار   السعر الحالي  1.2737  الشراء يفضل من  1.2737 لل 1.2660  الستوب  1.2550  الهدف بأذن الله  1.3140  والله الموفق

----------


## altamo7

> الصفقة تفعلت بأذن الله للهدف

 لم تتفعل لدي أدنى سعر وصل هو0.6432  :Doh: 
ولكني دخلت من 0.6442 وهدفي 0.6500

----------


## khocsky

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار   السعر الحالي  1.2737  الشراء يفضل من  1.2737 لل 1.2660  الستوب  1.2550  الهدف بأذن الله  1.3140   والله الموفق

   شكرا اخي على التوصية وهي الان مفعلة بس لدي سؤال بسيط وهو هل هده التوصيات يومية يعني هل ساغلق في نفس اليوم

----------


## Mr.stayl

ما شاء الله اخي عمل اكتر من رائع
واصل يا اخي و جازاك الله خيرا على ما تقدمه للاعضاء

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل لو نزل لمناطق الشراء كما موظح بالشارت  الاهداف هي  1.4750 1.4800 1.4850 وهدف بعيد 1.5100 في حال مواصل بالصعود   الان أستاذنكم للصلاة

 هاهو الكيبل ينزل لمناطق الشراء  مناطق الشراء من 1.4450 لل 1.4350  يفضل الشراء مع النزول

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا اخي على التوصية وهي الان مفعلة بس لدي سؤال بسيط وهو هل هده التوصيات يومية يعني هل ساغلق في نفس اليوم

 اتوقع والله اعلم الوصول للاهداف غدا  المساء حركة السعر بطيئه

----------


## BO_HAMOOD

> اتوقع والله اعلم الوصول للاهداف غدا   المساء حركة السعر بطيئه

  مااشالله الجميل توصيات ممتازه
انا متابع معاك واستفدت منك
جزاك الله الجنه :Ongue:

----------


## aljameel

> مااشالله الجميل توصيات ممتازه
> انا متابع معاك واستفدت منك
> جزاك الله الجنه

  جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  المجنون  شراء من النقاط التالية  136.40  135.80  الستوب   133.60  الهدف بأذن الله 140.5 141 141.5  والله الموفق

   مبروك لمن دخل  ماشاء الله اعطى 140 نقطة  على العموم انا دخلت شراء وجنيت 100  اتوقع له نزول اخر ممكن لل 135.40  والله اعلم

----------


## العاشق

صباح الخير اخي الجميل
ما رأيك في الباوند دولار
انا محقق تقريبا 70 نقطة بعد الارتفاع السريع في اخر ساعة
هل اغلق الصفقة
تحياتي لك يا كبيــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار   السعر الحالي  1.2737  الشراء يفضل من  1.2737 لل 1.2660  الستوب  1.2550  الهدف بأذن الله  1.3140   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك والشكر  اعطى اكثر من 100 نقطة  من دخل به يكتفى اتوقع برحلة هبوط قد تمتد لل 1.2600  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> هاهو الكيبل ينزل لمناطق الشراء  مناطق الشراء من 1.4450 لل 1.4350   يفضل الشراء مع النزول

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  اعطى اكثر 100 نقطة  نكتفى بهذا   اتوقع نزول لل 1.4350   والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  المجنون  شراء من النقاط التالية  136.40  135.80  الستوب   133.60  الهدف بأذن الله 140.5 141 141.5  والله الموفق

 الحمد الله   عطاء بسخاء اكثر 300 نقطة  الاهداف قائمة   ولاكن الاكتفاء بالمقسوم  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين  الهدف البعيد 87  من افضل الفرص التي مرت علي محقق منه اكثر من 500 نقطة  مع كل نزول ادخل شراء وابيع مع الارتفاع وهكذا   اتمنى الاستفادة منه  سأضع شارتان للجوز   ماشاء الله وانا اكتب ارتفع 50 نقطة الحمد لله  الستوب 78.75

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ماشاء الله 82.87  عطاء بسخاء  الهدف قائم بأذن الله   اتوقع هبوط مؤقت ثم مواصلة الصعود

----------


## rami_1401

هل تتوقع للمجنون يريح شوي يعني ينزل ويكمل الارتفاع

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترالي دولار  شراء من السعر الحالي 6387  الهدف 6900 على المدى البعيد  اهداف قريبه   6465  6530   6585  6620  الستوب   6336

   لازالت الاهداف قائمة وبقوة  بأذن الله للاهداف

----------


## aljameel

> هل تتوقع للمجنون يريح شوي يعني ينزل ويكمل الارتفاع

   هلا اخي   هو الان بالموجة الصاعدة الاخيرة (المقطوعة) مداها لل 144  والله اعلم  ممكن يواصل صعود ولاكن باي لحضه تنقطع ويبداء مرحلة هبوط  الاستقرار فوق 139.10 ممكن نشوف 140 141 144 كل شي جائز الاستقرار تحت 139 نبداء مرحلة هبوط  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار   السعر الحالي  1.2737  الشراء يفضل من  1.2737 لل 1.2660  الستوب  1.2550  الهدف بأذن الله  1.3140   والله الموفق

   

> اللهم ربي لك والشكر   اعطى اكثر من 100 نقطة  من دخل به يكتفى اتوقع برحلة هبوط قد تمتد لل 1.2600   والله اعلم

     اليورو دولار الاستقرار فوق 1.2737  فالهدف قائم بأذن الله 1.3140

----------


## miez

اخي الكريم ما المقصود هل سيهبط اليورو ام سيصعد ارجوك رد سريع للضرورة

----------


## miez

انا بايع 1.2753

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الكريم ما المقصود هل سيهبط اليورو ام سيصعد ارجوك رد سريع للضرورة

 هلا اخي   أسف على التاخير كنت بالصلاة  هو الان بمنطة اقرب للصعود من الهبوط  لو استقر تحت 1.2737  فالهبوط هو اقرب  والله اعلم

----------


## miez

صلاة مقبولة ان شاء الله  مشكور على الرد اظن انني سأكتفي ب 20 pip
لأنوا اقتربت اميركا تفتح

----------


## khocsky

> اليورو دولار الاستقرار فوق 1.2737  فالهدف قائم بأذن الله 1.3140[/center]

  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هل هده الصفقة مازالت قائمة ام علي اقفالها مع العلم انها الان 25 - نقطة
وشكلاا على سعة الصدر

----------


## aljameel

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  اعطى اكثر 100 نقطة  نكتفى بهذا   اتوقع نزول لل 1.4350    والله اعلم

 الكيبل نزل لل 1.4373 وارتد  متوقع والله اعلم نزوله لل 1.4350  شراء من 1.4350 لل 1.4300   ولو نزل عند 1.4270  شراء وبقوة لاخوف بأذن الله  والهدف بأذن الله 1.4800  الستوب 1.4150  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الان انا أستأذنكم لبعض الوقت  وللامانة واضع اوامري 1.4360 و1.4350 و 14270  الله يرزقنا وياكم اجميعا

----------


## بسيم محمد

الله يعطيك العافية يا غالي على تعبك وحرصك . بارك الله فيك .

----------


## العاشق

ما شاء الله
ادعو الله ان يبارك لك وفيك اخي الجميل
من يوم امس وانا اتابع توصياتك بعناية
وفعلا انت ماهر في تحليلاتك ونسبة الدقة عالية جدا  :Good: 
اتمنى ان يستفيد كل من يرى توصياتك 
المهم اتباع التعليمات في نقاط الشراء والبيع وبخاصة ان مدى نقاط الوقف والربح عالية 
الله يحفظك اخي الجميل ويرحم والديك :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك العافية يا غالي على تعبك وحرصك . بارك الله فيك .

 وبارك الله فيك   

> ما شاء الله
> ادعو الله ان يبارك لك وفيك اخي الجميل
> من يوم امس وانا اتابع توصياتك بعناية
> وفعلا انت ماهر في تحليلاتك ونسبة الدقة عالية جدا 
> اتمنى ان يستفيد كل من يرى توصياتك 
> المهم اتباع التعليمات في نقاط الشراء والبيع وبخاصة ان مدى نقاط الوقف والربح عالية 
> الله يحفظك اخي الجميل ويرحم والديك

 اخي العاشق  
جزاك الله الف خير 
وشكرا على الكلام الجميل

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار   السعر الحالي  1.2838  شراء من  1.2770  الاهداف بأذن الله  الهدف الاول  1.2970  الهدف الثاني  1.3140  الستوب  1.2660  والله الموفق

----------


## العاشق

مساء الخير اخي الجميل  :Eh S(7):  
في انتظار تفعيل التوصية
وتحقيق الهدف بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  المجنون  شراء من النقاط التالية  136.40  135.80  الستوب   133.60  الهدف بأذن الله 140.5 141 141.5  والله الموفق

   التوصية وضعتها البارح بالمساء  السعر نزل 136.26  الحمد لله تحقق الهدف الاول

----------


## العاشق

ما شاء الله وبارك اخي الجميل
اللهم بارك لك في رزقك
لكن اخي الجميل الا ترى ان قوة زوج الباوند ين على فريم 4 ساعات بدأت تضعف
تقبل ودي وتقديري

----------


## aljameel

> ما شاء الله وبارك اخي الجميل
> اللهم بارك لك في رزقك
> لكن اخي الجميل الا ترى ان قوة زوج الباوند ين على فريم 4 ساعات بدأت تضعف
> تقبل ودي وتقديري

 هلا اخي العاشق  انا شايف على الديلي ال 144 والله اعلم

----------


## silverhawk145

تم الدخول معك ولكن حضرتك فى اليورو /دولار  كنت حاتط من قبل فى توصية سابقة الاستوب لوز 1.2550 بدلا من 1.2660 .......... فايهما افضل وبالتوفيق وبارق الله فيك اخى الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> تم الدخول معك ولكن حضرتك فى اليورو /دولار كنت حاتط من قبل فى توصية سابقة الاستوب لوز 1.2550 بدلا من 1.2660 .......... فايهما افضل وبالتوفيق وبارق الله فيك اخى الجميل

   هلا اخي الصقر الفضي  اوكي الاسم  الستوب 1.2660

----------


## Mr.stayl

اخي هل تشتغل على فريم 4 ساعات 
و هل هناك استراتيجية معينة ام الاعتماد على المستويات القوية 
و ماشاء الله عليك و زادك من علمه

----------


## ashehri

تحياتي لك يا أستاذ وفي إنتظار تعليماتك

----------


## aljameel

> اخي هل تشتغل على فريم 4 ساعات 
> و هل هناك استراتيجية معينة ام الاعتماد على المستويات القوية 
> و ماشاء الله عليك و زادك من علمه

 هلا اخي 
على فريم الساعة والديلي 
من بعد تجربة هم الانسب 
التحليل الموجي اليوت

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل نزل لل 1.4373 وارتد  متوقع والله اعلم نزوله لل 1.4350  شراء من 1.4350 لل 1.4300   ولو نزل عند 1.4270 شراء وبقوة لاخوف بأذن الله  والهدف بأذن الله 1.4800  الستوب 1.4150  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار   السعر الحالي  1.2838  شراء من  1.2770  الاهداف بأذن الله  الهدف الاول  1.2970  الهدف الثاني  1.3140  الستوب  1.2660   والله الموفق

   للمشااااااااااااااهدة

----------


## ashehri

الله يسعدك وييسر امورك ويرزقك يارب :015:

----------


## abuhitham135

السلام عليكم اخ جميل الله يعطيك الف عافية على مجهودك وجعله الله في موازين حسناتك , اذا ممكن تعطيني رايك في المجنون حيث اني عامل بيع عند 138.50  وسعره الان فوق  141

----------


## yaserrr

هل مازالت توصية الباوند دولار قائمة  
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## yaserrr

تفعلت الباوند  
الله يرزق الجميع

----------


## BO_HAMOOD

دخلنا معاكم علي بركه الله

----------


## sora

الباوند دولار شراء ام بيع

----------


## naderco

اخي العزيز الجميل هل نغلق امر الشراء الان ام 
نتركه على اساس انه هيصعد شكرا

----------


## العاشق

السلام عليكم اخي الجميل
نحن في أمس الحاجة الى نصيحتك في هذا الوقت
ماذا نفعل في صفقات بيع الباوند دولار ؟؟؟؟ لقد وصل السعر الى 1.4250 
هل نغلقها ام ننتظر الاستوب ام نقوم بالتعزيز  :016: 
تحياتي لك 
همسة : معرفتك اغلى من كنوز الدنيا كلها  :Asvc:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## yaserrr

> السلام عليكم اخي الجميل
> نحن في أمس الحاجة الى نصيحتك في هذا الوقت
> ماذا نفعل في صفقات بيع الباوند دولار ؟؟؟؟ لقد وصل السعر الى 1.4250 
> هل نغلقها ام ننتظر الاستوب ام نقوم بالتعزيز 
> تحياتي لك 
> همسة : معرفتك اغلى من كنوز الدنيا كلها

  
اخوي التوصيه شراء ماهي بيع

----------


## العاشق

> اخوي التوصيه شراء ماهي بيع

 معلش اخي خطأ مطبعي وتم تعديله
يمكن من المفاجاة لما رجعت للصفقات وشفت هذا الانخفاض السريع للسعر
 شاكر لك ملاحظتك

----------


## naderco

هل من مجيب هل سيستمر موجة النزول هزه ومازا نفعل عقود تعزيز ام اغلاق الاوامر المفتوحه شكرا

----------


## yaserrr

وضع الاخ جميل وقف خساره عنده 1.4150   والله كريم

----------


## silverhawk145

برجاء الالتزام بتوصيات الاخ الجميل

----------


## mostafa_anwr

السلام عليكم انت فيان يا عم جميل وسهراتك الجميل ونقاطك الاجمل جزاك الله عنا خير

----------


## ashehri

السلام عليكم انت فيان يا عم جميل وسهراتك الجميله ونقاطك الاجمل جزاك الله عنا خير

----------


## Mr.stayl

ايه الغيبة دي يا باشا
ان شاء الله بخير

----------


## BO_HAMOOD

وينك يا الجميل؟
الشعب بانتضارك يا استاذ

----------


## silverhawk145

اين انت اخى الجميل نحن فى انتظار توصياتك وتحليلاتك الراااااااااااائعة  
       تلميذك النجيب احمد عادل

----------


## العاشق

> اين انت اخى الجميل نحن فى انتظار توصياتك وتحليلاتك الراااااااااااائعة  
> تلميذك النجيب احمد عادل

 نفس النداء الى اخي الجميــــل
ارجو ان تطمننا على سلامتك اولا وقبل كل شي  :Hands: 
نحن في الانتظار

----------


## bogisaha

والله اشتقنا لك ولتحليلاتك المبدعة :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  كل الاحترام والتقدير والشكر لمن سأل عني  اقدم أسفي و اعتذاري عن المتابعة  الفترة السابقة وذلك لسفري خارج الوطن لمتابعت اعمالي الخاصة اكرر أسفي  ارجو عدم المؤاخذة مشكلتي كثرة السفر  توصية بأذن الله تسعدكم  اليورو باوند  الشراء من السعر الحالي 8842  او الانتظار في حال النزول  افضل مناطق الشراء من 8842 لل 8760  الهدف بأذن الله 9100  الاستقرار فوق 9100 بأذن الله لل 9530 الاستقرار فوقها لل 9800 والله اعلم  الستوب 8730  الان استودعكم الله

----------


## ashehri

ياسلام عليك ياأمير وربنا يوديك ويجيبك بالسلامة

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  كل الاحترام والتقدير والشكر لمن سأل عني  اقدم أسفي و اعتذاري عن المتابعة الفترة السابقة وذلك لسفري خارج الوطن لمتابعت اعمالي الخاصة اكرر أسفي  ارجو عدم المؤاخذة مشكلتي كثرة السفر  توصية بأذن الله تسعدكم  اليورو باوند  الشراء من السعر الحالي 8842  او الانتظار في حال النزول  افضل مناطق الشراء من 8842 لل 8760  الهدف بأذن الله 9100  الاستقرار فوق 9100 بأذن الله لل 9530 الاستقرار فوقها لل 9800 والله اعلم  الستوب 8730  الان استودعكم الله

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  نزل لل 8810  مبروك لمن دخل  الحمد لله مايقارب 150 نقطة  النقطة بالجوز تعادل مرة ونصف تقريبا كقيمة  تحياتي

----------


## khocsky

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ممكن يا اخي تحدد الوقت الدي تضع فيه التوصيات ودلك لنتباع توصياتك ولك مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## abuhitham135

اخي الجميل ممكن تعطيني رايك في الباوند دولار وكيف اتجاهه حيث ان عندي شراء من 1.4500 ويعطيك الف عافية

----------


## silverhawk145

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  نزل لل 8810  مبروك لمن دخل  الحمد لله مايقارب 150 نقطة  النقطة بالجوز تعادل مرة ونصف تقريبا كقيمة  تحياتي

 الحمد لله كسبت معك فى حدود 170 نقطة وطبعا كما علمتنا استاذى النجيب انا نستفاد من كل نزول اوصعود للتوصية. 
ولكنى لم افهم هذه الجملة----النقطة بالجوز تعادل مرة ونصف تقريبا كقيمة----

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  كل الاحترام والتقدير والشكر لمن سأل عني  اقدم أسفي و اعتذاري عن المتابعة الفترة السابقة وذلك لسفري خارج الوطن لمتابعت اعمالي الخاصة اكرر أسفي  ارجو عدم المؤاخذة مشكلتي كثرة السفر  توصية بأذن الله تسعدكم  اليورو باوند  الشراء من السعر الحالي 8842  او الانتظار في حال النزول  افضل مناطق الشراء من 8842 لل 8760  الهدف بأذن الله 9100  الاستقرار فوق 9100 بأذن الله لل 9530 الاستقرار فوقها لل 9800 والله اعلم  الستوب 8730  الان استودعكم الله

 الحمد لله   200 نقطة

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

منتظرين باقى توصياتك اخى الكريم

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله كسبت معك فى حدود 170 نقطة وطبعا كما علمتنا استاذى النجيب انا نستفاد من كل نزول اوصعود للتوصية. 
> ولكنى لم افهم هذه الجملة----النقطة بالجوز تعادل مرة ونصف تقريبا كقيمة----

 اقصد النقطة تقريبا مرة ونصف كقيمة  نقطة 1 دولار القيمة تقريبا دولار ونصف

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل ممكن تعطيني رايك في الباوند دولار وكيف اتجاهه حيث ان عندي شراء من 1.4500 ويعطيك الف عافية

 اخي العزيز  البقاء فوق 1.3912  بأذن الله يصعد لمشتراك  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> منتظرين باقى توصياتك اخى الكريم

 الله كريم

----------


## yaserrr

اخوي الجميل الله يعطيك العافية  
رأيك بالأسترالي دولار   وين وجهته خويك ماخذه شراء 0.6350     الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل   الاستقرار فوق 1.4070  بأذن الله تشوفوه فوق فوق

----------


## توفيق12

الاستقرار يعني كم تقريبا

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الجميل الله يعطيك العافية  
> رأيك بالأسترالي دولار وين وجهته خويك ماخذه شراء 0.6350 الله يعطيك العافية

 والله ياخي  كسر 6336 لايطمئن  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> الاستقرار يعني كم تقريبا

  
سنراقبه جميعا

----------


## ابو سامر

> الكيبل   الاستقرار فوق 1.4070   بأذن الله تشوفوه فوق فوق

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كيف الحال ان شاء الله بخير اخي العزيز نظرة موفقة ان شاء الله  :015:

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  كيف الحال ان شاء الله بخير اخي العزيز نظرة موفقة ان شاء الله

 هلا ابو سامر شرفتني  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## ميرو

انا كنت معدى قلت اسلم عليك يااخ جميل
يارب تكون بخير

----------


## ابو سامر

> هلا ابو سامر شرفتني   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

 هلا بيك يا غالي شو اخبارك بالنسبة  للاستقرار ( ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟) مش قادر اتكلم بموضوعك عن اي نقطة

----------


## aljameel

الكيبــــــــــــــل  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسقرار فوق 1.4070   بأذن الله للاهداف التاليه   والله اعلم   1.4210  1.4370  1.4600  كسر اللو اليومي   1.3955  والله اعلم  هدفه بأذن الله   1.3730

----------


## aljameel

> هلا بيك يا غالي  شو اخبارك بالنسبة للاستقرار ( ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)  مش قادر اتكلم بموضوعك عن اي نقطة

   الله يسامحك ابو سامر  طلب اخوي ابداء رأيك بالكيبل حتى يستفاد الجميع

----------


## aljameel

> انا كنت معدى قلت اسلم عليك يااخ جميل
> يارب تكون بخير

   هلا ميرو   انا اقول الموظوع منور ليه

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبــــــــــــــل  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسقرار فوق 1.4070   بأذن الله للاهداف التاليه   والله اعلم   1.4210  1.4370  1.4600  كسر اللو اليومي   1.3955  والله اعلم  هدفه بأذن الله   1.3730

 للمشااااااااااااهدة  ابو سامر رأيك يهمني

----------


## العاشق

السلام عليكم اخي الجميل والحمد لله على السلامة
وحشتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا يا رجال  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي الجميل والحمد لله على السلامة
> وحشتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا يا رجال

 الله يسلمك

----------


## ابو سامر

> للمشااااااااااااهدة   ابو سامر رأيك يهمني

  تامر امر يالغالي الاستقرار فوق 14125 /14138 ان شاء الله يذهب الى الاهدف وغير كدا الباوند هابط الى 13855   / 13803  وان شاء الله تتاكد الرؤيا بعد الساعة الواحدة او الثانية صباحا واسال الله التوفيق لجميع الاخوة مع فائق ودي واحترامي وتقديري لك يا اخي aljameel

----------


## ميرو

> هلا ميرو    انا اقول الموظوع منور ليه

  منور بصاحبه  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> تامر امر يالغالي  الاستقرار فوق 14125 /14138 ان شاء الله يذهب الى الاهدف وغير كدا الباوند هابط الى 13855 / 13803  وان شاء الله تتاكد الرؤيا بعد الساعة الواحدة او الثانية صباحا واسال الله التوفيق لجميع الاخوة  مع فائق ودي واحترامي وتقديري لك يا اخي aljameel

 اابوسامر اتحفتنا بمشاركاتك  موفق دائما بأذن الله

----------


## العاشق

اخي الجميل لو سمحت
الاسترليني دولار الى اين وجهته حتى نهاية الاسبوع

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل لو سمحت
> الاسترليني دولار الى اين وجهته حتى نهاية الاسبوع

 بعد اغلاق السوق الامريكي احتمال تتضح الرؤيه  بعد ساعة وثلث  على العموم انا كتبت رؤيه متواظعة عنه ( الكيبل )  قابلة للصواب والخطى  واخينا ابو سامر مشكور ماقصر كتب رؤيته عنه

----------


## العاشق

> بعد اغلاق السوق الامريكي احتمال تتضح الرؤيه  بعد ساعة وثلث  على العموم انا كتبت رؤيه متواظعة عنه ( الكيبل )  قابلة للصواب والخطى   واخينا ابو سامر مشكور ماقصر كتب رؤيته عنه

 بارك الله فيك اخي الجميل
وكل الشكر للاخ ابو سامر
في انتظار اغلاق سوق امريكا

----------


## بوراجح

اول مشاركة لي معكم لكني متابع   
وبالانتطار الاغلاق

----------


## عصام الصادق

> تامر امر يالغالي  الاستقرار فوق 14125 /14138 ان شاء الله يذهب الى الاهدف وغير كدا الباوند هابط الى 13855 / 13803  وان شاء الله تتاكد الرؤيا بعد الساعة الواحدة او الثانية صباحا واسال الله التوفيق لجميع الاخوة  مع فائق ودي واحترامي وتقديري لك يا اخي aljameel

  هذه المشاركة الاولى لي في هذا المنتدى
شكرا لكم لقد بعت على 1.4135 وخرجت على 1.4085 
لقد استفدت 50 نقطة والف شكر   :AA:   :AA:   :AA:   :AA:   :AA:

----------


## ابو سامر

> هذه المشاركة الاولى لي في هذا المنتدى
> شكرا لكم لقد بعت على 1.4135 وخرجت على 1.4085 
> لقد استفدت 50 نقطة والف شكر

   الف مبرووووووووووووووك اخي الكريم وتستاهل اين اخي الجميل صاحب الموضوع سجلت عليك غياب افتقدناك يا غالي

----------


## aljameel

> الف مبرووووووووووووووك اخي الكريم وتستاهل  اين اخي الجميل صاحب الموضوع سجلت عليك غياب افتقدناك يا غالي

 هلا ابوسامر  معليش مفلوز للاخير  بس اصحح  بأذن الله سأضع توصية تسعد الجميع

----------


## ابو سامر

> هلا ابوسامر  معليش مفلوز للاخير   بس اصحح بأذن الله سأضع توصية تسعد الجميع

    الف مليون سلامة اخي العزيز تقوم بالسلامة ان شاء الله ولوقتها فرج ورحمة واي خدمة انا جاهز ترى انت اخي وصديقي ان شاء الله السوق غامض يا اخي ارجو من الجميع الانتباه ونسال الله التوفيق لجميع الاعضاء

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اليورو فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.4752  شراء من السعر الحالي اوالانتظار في حال النزول 30 لل 40 نقطة او قريب من الستوب  الهدف  1.5015  او القناعة  الستوب  1.4700  والله الموفق

----------


## yaserrr

توصية موفقه إن شاء الله اخوي الجميل

----------


## altamo7

دخلنا من 1.4745 وإلى  1.4780 فقط ولك الشكر

----------


## yaserrr

اكثر من اربعين نقطه ماشاء الله  
الله يجزاك خير وييوفقنا وإياك

----------


## altamo7

> دخلنا من 1.4745 وإلى  1.4780 فقط ولك الشكر

 الحمدلله وصلت إلى الهدف وموفقين إلى هدفكم 
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

> اكثر من اربعين نقطه ماشاء الله  
> الله يجزاك خير وييوفقنا وإياك

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> الحمدلله وصلت إلى الهدف وموفقين إلى هدفكم 
> تحياتي

 مبروووووووووووك  بأذن الله للهدف

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اليورو فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.4752  شراء من السعر الحالي اوالانتظار في حال النزول 30 لل 40 نقطة او قريب من الستوب  الهدف  1.5015  او القناعة  الستوب  1.4700   والله الموفق

   الحمد لله السعر الحالي  1.4800  لو استقرينا فوقها بأذن الله لل 1.4880 ثم 1.5015  والله اعلم

----------


## BO_HAMOOD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اليورو فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.4752  شراء من السعر الحالي اوالانتظار في حال النزول 30 لل 40 نقطة او قريب من الستوب  الهدف  1.5015  او القناعة  الستوب  1.4700   والله الموفق

  يعطيك العافيه الجميل
في شيى مهم غدا اجتماع المركزي الاوربي لتنزيل سعر الفايده
ما تتوقع هالشي يؤثر علي اليورو بشكل سلبي؟
تقبل تحياتي :Hands:

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اليورو فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.4752  شراء من السعر الحالي اوالانتظار في حال النزول 30 لل 40 نقطة او قريب من الستوب  الهدف  1.5015  او القناعة  الستوب  1.4700   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  نزل لل 1.4726  وصعد 1.4816  مبروك لمن دخل  ولازال للخير بقية بأذن الله  اهدافه والله اعلم  1.4880 1.4940 1.5015

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  كل الاحترام والتقدير والشكر لمن سأل عني  اقدم أسفي و اعتذاري عن المتابعة الفترة السابقة وذلك لسفري خارج الوطن لمتابعت اعمالي الخاصة اكرر أسفي  ارجو عدم المؤاخذة مشكلتي كثرة السفر  توصية بأذن الله تسعدكم  اليورو باوند  الشراء من السعر الحالي 8842  او الانتظار في حال النزول  افضل مناطق الشراء من 8842 لل 8760  الهدف بأذن الله 9100  الاستقرار فوق 9100 بأذن الله لل 9530 الاستقرار فوقها لل 9800 والله اعلم  الستوب 8730  الان استودعكم الله

   صعد لل 9009  والله اعلم نزل و صحح الموجة الصاعدة والان يواصل صعود للهدف  من اراد الدخول من السعر الحالي او مراقبته في حال النزول  والهدف 9100  والستوب 8810  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السلام عليكم  اليورو فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.4752  شراء من السعر الحالي اوالانتظار في حال النزول 30 لل 40 نقطة او قريب من الستوب  الهدف  1.5015  او القناعة  الستوب  1.4700   والله الموفق

 الحمد لله عطاء وبسخاء  الان فرصة مرة اخرى للدخول  عند 1.4790  والستوب 1.4760  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم   الاغلاق اليومي فوق 1.4222 او الاستقرار فوقها  ندخل بموجة صاعدة هدفها الاول بأذن الله 1.4600   ولها اهداف اخرى نحددها لاحقا  والله اعلم

----------


## ابو سامر

> الحمد لله عطاء وبسخاء  الان فرصة مرة اخرى للدخول  عند 1.4790  والستوب 1.4760   والله اعلم

 الف مبروووووووووووووووك اخي الكريم الجميل لك وللجميع على اول 100 نقطة ما شاء الله نظرة وقراءة اكثر من رائعة وبارك الله بك على حبك الخير لاخوانك

----------


## aljameel

> الف مبروووووووووووووووك اخي الكريم الجميل لك وللجميع على اول 100 نقطة  ما شاء الله نظرة وقراءة اكثر من رائعة  وبارك الله بك على حبك الخير لاخوانك

 الله يبارك فيك اخي ابو سامر

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم بقائه فوق 1.4150  السعر الحالي 1.4157   بأذن الله 1.4250

----------


## زكريا العتيبى

اخى الكريم 
هل هناك توصية الان للدخول 
وان كانت ارجو كتابتها 
مع عظيم شكرى واحترام لك 
ومزيد من التوفيق والنجاح 
وجزاك الله خيرا ودمت كما تود

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الكريم 
> هل هناك توصية الان للدخول 
> وان كانت ارجو كتابتها 
> مع عظيم شكرى واحترام لك 
> ومزيد من التوفيق والنجاح 
> وجزاك الله خيرا ودمت كما تود

   والله يااخي عن نفسي دخلت والرزق على الله  ووضعت وقف - 30 نقطة  والله الموفق

----------


## زكريا العتيبى

> والله يااخي عن نفسي دخلت والرزق على الله  ووضعت وقف - 30 نقطة   والله الموفق

 ان شاء الله بالتوفيق لك دائما اخى الكريم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند دولار ( الكيبل )  سأتكلم عن موجة دافعة متوسطة فريم الساعة  من اراد الدخول شراء مع احترام وقف الخسارة  والله اعلم عنده هدف بعيد   1.5000  السعر الحالي  1.4132  الستوب  1.3950  ضرب الستوب قد يذهب به  1.3730 1.3498  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الباوند ين ( المجنون)  على الموجة المتوسطة فريم الساعة  والله اعلم عنده اهداف   145  151

----------


## rami_1401

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اليورو فرنك  السعر الحالي            1.4752  شراء من السعر الحالي اوالانتظار في حال النزول 30 لل 40 نقطة او قريب من الستوب  الهدف  1.5015  او القناعة  الستوب  1.4700   والله الموفق

  السلام عليكم  عزيزي الجميل هل ما زالت التوصيه الى الهدف ان شاء الله ولا نخرج منها

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم    عزيزي الجميل هل ما زالت التوصيه الى الهدف ان شاء الله ولا نخرج منها

 بأذن الله للهدف   مع الالتزم بالستوب

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

دخلنا معاك فى لايورو فرانك والى الهدف بحول الله

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

اخى الحبيب هدف اليورو فرانك بالقناعه كام ؟؟

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

هل الدولار ين للبيع يا ججماعه

----------


## silverhawk145

ما رايك اخى الجميل فى الوضع الحالى للفرنك ين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> ما رايك اخى الجميل فى الوضع الحالى للفرنك ين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 هلا بمطول الغيبات  لاخوف بأذن للهدف

----------


## yaserrr

اخوي الجميل مارأيك ببيع الدولار مع الدولار الكندي

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  والله اعلم من اجمل فرص السوق الان المجنون صحح الموجة الصاعدة 61%  السعر الحالي  138.44  الاهداف بأذن الله  143  145  الستوب  136.64  والله الموفق

----------


## kuwaitey

عفوا اخوى بكم تنصح يكون حجم العقد

----------


## mtaham

ايه رأيك بزوج الكندى يالجميل

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الجميل مارأيك ببيع الدولار مع الدولار الكندي

    هلا اخي  الموجة العامه صاعدة والان بموجة تصحيح لمواصلة الصعود  هو نزل لل 38% صحح وارتد هل يكتفى بالتصحيح الله اعلم  غالبا التصحيح يكون 61% من الموجة الصاعدة  تصحيح 61% 1.2550

----------


## aljameel

> ايه رأيك بزوج الكندى يالجميل

 الكندي مع ايش

----------


## mtaham

الكندى دولار   usd/cad

----------


## aljameel

> عفوا اخوى بكم تنصح يكون حجم العقد

 اخي دائما وزع عقودك على كذا مشترى 
لاتاخذ دفعة وحدة فوات ربح ولا خسارة

----------


## aljameel

> الكندى دولار usd/cad

 شوف المشاركة 198 وضحت فيها الجوز لااحد الاخوان سأل عنه

----------


## علي الصلاحي

جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## CheFX

مساء الخير للجميع
وللجميل مساء سعيد خاص 
انا قمت بششراء الكيبل ين من الاسعار الحاليه 138.20 وللأهاف باذن الله تعالى 
وقمت بشراء الكيبل دولار من الاسعار 1.4126 وللأهداف ان شاء الله

----------


## yaserrr

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي الجميل 
مشكور وان شاء الله ينزل الدولار كندي

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

اخى الحبيب انا معلق فى شراء لليورو فرانك هل هيطلع وله مفيش امل؟

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  والله اعلم من اجمل فرص السوق الان المجنون صحح الموجة الصاعدة 61%  السعر الحالي  138.44  الاهداف بأذن الله  143  145  الستوب  136.64   والله الموفق

   صعد لل 139.57  ثم نزل والله اعلم لازالت الفرصة قائمة  السعر الحالي 137.74  كسر الترند وقف خسارة

----------


## aporno

> صعد لل 139.57  ثم نزل والله اعلم لازالت الفرصة قائمة  السعر الحالي 137.74  كسر الترند وقف خسارة

 نفس الاستوب السابق لو سمحت وهو 136  ام استوب اخر

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك والحمد والشكر  الكيبل والمجنون عطاء وبسخاء  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  الباوند نيوزلندي للمراقبة  اتوقع ارتداد  السعر الحالي  2.8075  يعطي بسخاء من 300 لل 500 نقطة  الستوب كسر الترند  تقريبا 2.7988

----------


## توفيق12

للاسف ليس لدي ذلك الزوج

----------


## aljameel

ماشاء الله النيوزلندي بسرعة طلع 100 نقطة 
والله مااعطاني فرصة شراء أن شاء الله ينزل وندخل فيه 
الان أستاذنكم

----------


## aljameel

> اللهم ربي لك والحمد والشكر  الكيبل والمجنون عطاء وبسخاء  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  الباوند نيوزلندي للمراقبة  اتوقع ارتداد  السعر الحالي  2.8075  يعطي بسخاء من 300 لل 500 نقطة  الستوب كسر الترند  تقريبا 2.7988

   للمشاااااااااااااااااااهدة

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

اخى الغالى اريد رأيك على الدولار ين

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الغالى اريد رأيك على الدولار ين

   مجاله للارتفاع لل 98.50   اما الاستقرار فوقها والا الهبوط وهو الاقرب لل 95.5 كهدف اول  ثم هبوط لل 94 كهدف ثاني احتمال يرتد من 95.50 لل 97 ثم هبوط لل 94  البقاء فوق 98.50  والله اعلم يكون عنده هدف 101.40   والله اعلم

----------


## eto2

طيب والباوند  دولار شو رائيك فيه

----------


## aljameel

> طيب والباوند دولار شو رائيك فيه

   كان عنده هدف 1.4300 ذكرته سابقا ووصل الهدف  ونزل مرة اخرى مايطمئن استقراره فوق 1.4070  مالم يكسر 1.3950  فبأذن الله الموجه صاعدة مداها لل 1.5000  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

شارتات للباوند ارجو التأمل فيها وابداء الرى

----------


## silverhawk145

*بالنسبة لليورو باوند فانى اتوقع انه سيختبر التريد اليومى الهابط وسوف يكسره فى منتصف الاسبوع باذن الله عند* 0.9050  وسيصعد الى 0.9450  بنهاية الاسبوع القادم باذن الله وتقبل ودى اخى الجميل 
وبالطبع هذا التحليل قابل للصواب او الخطأ ولكن هذه هى نظرتى المتواضعة

----------


## aljameel

> *بالنسبة لليورو باوند فانى اتوقع انه سيختبر التريد اليومى الهابط وسوف يكسره فى منتصف الاسبوع باذن الله عند* 0.9050 وسيصعد الى 0.9450 بنهاية الاسبوع القادم باذن الله وتقبل ودى اخى الجميل 
> وبالطبع هذا التحليل قابل للصواب او الخطأ ولكن هذه هى نظرتى المتواضعة

 ماشاء الله عليك  نظرة موفقة بأذن الله  وهذا شارت اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين  والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 84.95  متوقع النزول 84.20 لل 84   ثم مواصلة الصعود بأذن الله لل 86 اختراق 85.15 سيذهب به لل86  كسر 83.70 متوقع نزوله 82.80  والله الموفق

----------


## بوراجح

طيب اخوي ما رايك في الباوند دولار لهذا اليوم

----------


## aljameel

> طيب اخوي ما رايك في الباوند دولار لهذا اليوم

 انا وجهة نظري فيه مالم يكسر 1.3950 فنحن بموجة صاعدة والله اعلم  من يرغب بالشراء من السعر الحالي 1.4130 بعقد صغير لأن نحن بأفتتاح السوق كل شي متوقع  والستوب 70 نقطة   1.4040  والاهداف بأذن الله  1.4280 1.4450  او القناعة  والله اعلم

----------


## aporno

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين  والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 84.95  متوقع النزول 84.20 لل 84   ثم مواصلة الصعود بأذن الله لل 86 اختراق 85.15 سيذهب به لل86  كسر 83.70 متوقع نزوله 82.80   والله الموفق

 مارايك نبيع من السعر الحالي له ونعود الشرا  من 84

----------


## ayham84

> انا وجهة نظري فيه مالم يكسر 1.3950 فنحن بموجة صاعدة والله اعلم  من يرغب بالشراء من السعر الحالي 1.4130 بعقد صغير لأن نحن بأفتتاح السوق كل شي متوقع  والستوب 70 نقطة   1.4040  والاهداف بأذن الله  1.4280 1.4450  او القناعة  والله اعلم

 تحليل جميل

----------


## aljameel

> انا وجهة نظري فيه مالم يكسر 1.3950 فنحن بموجة صاعدة والله اعلم   من يرغب بالشراء من السعر الحالي 1.4130 بعقد صغير لأن نحن بأفتتاح السوق كل شي متوقع  والستوب 70 نقطة  1.4040  والاهداف بأذن الله 1.4280 1.4450  او القناعة  والله اعلم

   الكيبل كسر 1.3950  والله اعلم اول هدف له 1.3800 و 1.3760

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  كل الاحترام والتقدير والشكر لمن سأل عني  اقدم أسفي و اعتذاري عن المتابعة الفترة السابقة وذلك لسفري خارج الوطن لمتابعت اعمالي الخاصة اكرر أسفي  ارجو عدم المؤاخذة مشكلتي كثرة السفر  توصية بأذن الله تسعدكم  اليورو باوند  الشراء من السعر الحالي 8842  او الانتظار في حال النزول  افضل مناطق الشراء من 8842 لل 8760  الهدف بأذن الله 9100  الاستقرار فوق 9100 بأذن الله لل 9530 الاستقرار فوقها لل 9800 والله اعلم  الستوب 8730  الان استودعكم الله

   

> ماشاء الله عليك  نظرة موفقة بأذن الله  وهذا شارت اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  كم الان 9083

----------


## yaserrr

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي الجميل  
اللي ناشب باليورو ين   صفقة  بيع  
رأيك بالزوج لو تكرمت

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك العافية اخوي الجميل  
> اللي ناشب باليورو ين صفقة بيع  
> رأيك بالزوج لو تكرمت

 كم سعر البيع

----------


## yaserrr

124.60

----------


## aljameel

> 124.60

 من الافضل التخلص منه الان سعره 124.66 الخسارة لا تذكرى لديك  والله اعلم عنده هدفان  125.50  127.50

----------


## arwa1

اخي ايش رايك في الباوند دولار اخذته شراء من 1.4130 مع افتتاح السوق

----------


## yaserrr

الله يعطيك العافية ماقصرت

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ايش رايك في الباوند دولار اخذته شراء من 1.4130 مع افتتاح السوق

 اخي انا ذكرت مجرد كسر 1.3950 له اهداف والله اعلم
1.3800
1.2760 
عند وصوله للاهداف سيرتد لل 1.4110 تقريبا

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

اخى الكرمي عاوز رأيك فى اليورو فرانك

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الكرمي عاوز رأيك فى اليورو فرانك

 مجرد كسره لل 1.4700 والبقاء تحتها فهو اقرب للهبوط من الصعود 
اختراق 1.4700 ممكن نشوف 1.4830 والله اعلم

----------


## shady2500

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة 
وفقك الله يالجميل 
انا كنت ناوى على بيع اليورو ين لوجود نموذج هارمونيك على الاربع سعات و لكن شاك فى النزل لانى قريت اخبار عن الدولار ين و بيقول انه راح يصعد الى 100 و الله اعلم .. انت شو رايك فى هذا الكلام ؟
و شكرا جدا 
و لو تكرمت قولى رايك باليورو دولار

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة 
> وفقك الله يالجميل 
> انا كنت ناوى على بيع اليورو ين لوجود نموذج هارمونيك على الاربع سعات و لكن شاك فى النزل لانى قريت اخبار عن الدولار ين و بيقول انه راح يصعد الى 100 و الله اعلم .. انت شو رايك فى هذا الكلام ؟
> و شكرا جدا 
> و لو تكرمت قولى رايك باليورو دولار

 اليورو ين هو المفروض بيع من 125.60 وكان عنده هدف بعيد لاكن الان تغير الوضع لاني شايف موجة صاعدة على فريم 30 دقيقة  
اليورو دولار كسر 1.2550 والبقاء تحتها والله اعلم نشوف 1.2300 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل كسر 1.3950   والله اعلم اول هدف له 1.3800 و 1.3760

   الحمد لله الهدف الاول تحقق   بأذن الله يتحقق الهدف الثاني

----------


## shady2500

شكر اخى الجميل و الله يبارك لك !!

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل كسر 1.3950   والله اعلم اول هدف له 1.3800 و 1.3760

 الحمد لله 1.3766  كسر 1.3731 والبقاء تحتها احتمال مواصلة الهبوط   الان نسأتذنكم للصلاة

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  كل الاحترام والتقدير والشكر لمن سأل عني  اقدم أسفي و اعتذاري عن المتابعة الفترة السابقة وذلك لسفري خارج الوطن لمتابعت اعمالي الخاصة اكرر أسفي  ارجو عدم المؤاخذة مشكلتي كثرة السفر  توصية بأذن الله تسعدكم  اليورو باوند  الشراء من السعر الحالي 8842  او الانتظار في حال النزول  افضل مناطق الشراء من 8842 لل 8760  الهدف بأذن الله 9100  الاستقرار فوق 9100 بأذن الله لل 9530 الاستقرار فوقها لل 9800 والله اعلم  الستوب 8730  الان استودعكم الله

 الحمد لله وصل للهدف بالتمام والكمال   الاستقرار فوق 9100  عيننا للهدف الثاني والله اعلم 9530  كسر 9100 والبقاء تحتها لل 8960 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> من الافضل التخلص منه الان سعره 124.66 الخسارة لا تذكرى لديك  والله اعلم عنده هدفان  125.50   127.50

 أن شاء الله ياياسر استفدت منه هاهو يوصل للهدف الاول بأذن الله يتحقق الهدف الثاني بشرط اختراق 125.80  والله اعلم

----------


## yaserrr

> أن شاء الله ياياسر استفدت منه هاهو يوصل للهدف الاول بأذن الله يتحقق الهدف الثاني بشرط اختراق 125.80 والله اعلم

  
الله يعطيك العافية كويس اني اغلقت الصفقه  
الله يجزاك بالجنه بس مع الأسف مادخلت شراء  
على أساس ان ممكن الباوند يرجع شوي ومخسرني خمسين نقطه  
رؤيتك بشكل عام للباوند دولار هل من الممكن انه يرجع لل 3900  
الله يعطيك العافية واشكرك جزيل الشكر

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك العافية كويس اني اغلقت الصفقه  
> الله يجزاك بالجنه بس مع الأسف مادخلت شراء  
> على أساس ان ممكن الباوند يرجع شوي ومخسرني خمسين نقطه  
> رؤيتك بشكل عام للباوند دولار هل من الممكن انه يرجع لل 3900  
> الله يعطيك العافية واشكرك جزيل الشكر

 بأذن الله بيرجع واكثر  لاكن الان أنا شايف هدف له 1.3690 هل يوصله الله اعلم  وبأمانه هدف اخر 1.3585 بشرط الاستقرار تحت 1.3731  والله اعلم

----------


## yaserrr

الله يعطيك العافية  
ويعوضنا وياكم خير

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين  والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 84.95  متوقع النزول 84.20 لل 84   ثم مواصلة الصعود بأذن الله لل 86 اختراق 85.15 سيذهب به لل86  كسر 83.70 متوقع نزوله 82.80   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   نزل لل 84.40 وارتد 85.40  و 100 نقطة الحمد الله وبأذن الله لل 86  والله اعلم

----------


## mostafa_anwr

جميل باشا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله عايز ادخل اليورو فرنك الان احط استوب قد اية؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> جميل باشا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله عايز ادخل اليورو فرنك الان احط استوب قد اية؟؟؟

  
شراء ولا بيع

----------


## mostafa_anwr

شراء

----------


## aljameel

> شراء

 والله مانصحك بالشراء لانه عامل نموذج سي هدفه تحت ومجرد كسره 1.4700 واغلاق ثلاث ايام تحته لاانصح بالشراء والله اعلم
احتمال يصعد لل 1.4730 
الصبر زين بأذن الله نتكتك على زوج الليلة يسعد الجميع

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم نراكم بالمساء أن شاء الله

----------


## mostafa_anwr

جزاك الله خير متبعين معاك ياجميال

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  أسعد الله مساكم  المجنون للمراقبة  السعر الحالي   136  شراء من السعر الحالي او كلما اقترب من 135.51  الهدف بأذن الله   138 لل 138.60  لو صعد لل 139.50 واستقر فوقها احتمال مواصلة الصعود  والله اعلم  الستوب   135.51  ضرب الستوب قد يذهب به لل 133  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو باوند  السعر الحالي  9147  النقطة تساوي 1.42  ذكرت بتوصية سابقة ان له هدف 9100 وهدف اخر 9500  والحمد تحقق الهدف الاول وواصل صعود 9189   الان اقول كل مااقترب من 9500 فهو للبيع وهدفنا 8800  كهدف اول  والستوب 9520  ومن يجيد اللعب معه هبوط وصعود سأيجني الكثير منه  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  الباوند ين  نموذج دبل توب على الديلي  البيع كل مااقترب من 141.46  والاهداف بأذن الله  135.51  127.20  والستوب  141.46  والله الموفق

----------


## basel232

عزيزي الجميل اليورو باوند كم تتوقع يسغرق  وقت في حال وصل إلى 9500 حتى يصل إلى 8800 
وتسلم يالغالي على الجهود الجبارة اللي تقوم فيها 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> عزيزي الجميل اليورو باوند كم تتوقع يسغرق وقت في حال وصل إلى 9500 حتى يصل إلى 8800 
> وتسلم يالغالي على الجهود الجبارة اللي تقوم فيها 
> بارك الله فيك

 اخي مو شرط يوصل 9500

----------


## aljameel

> عزيزي الجميل اليورو باوند كم تتوقع يسغرق وقت في حال وصل إلى 9500 حتى يصل إلى 8800 
> وتسلم يالغالي على الجهود الجبارة اللي تقوم فيها 
> بارك الله فيك

 اخي العزيز  اذا شفت الكيبل كسر 1.3731  والمجنون كسر 135.51  والله اعلم اليورو باوند بدى مرحلة الصعود لل 9500  والعكس   والله اعلم  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  أسعد الله مساكم  المجنون للمراقبة  السعر الحالي   136  شراء من السعر الحالي او كلما اقترب من 135.51  الهدف بأذن الله  138 لل 138.60  لو صعد لل 139.50 واستقر فوقها احتمال مواصلة الصعود  والله اعلم  الستوب   135.51  ضرب الستوب قد يذهب به لل 133  والله اعلم

   الحمد لله اول 78 نقطة بأذن الله للهدف

----------


## mostafa_anwr

استاذ جميل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله انا بايع المجنون من136.23بهدف مائة نقطة والاستوب137.70اى رايك اخرج منها باقل خساير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> استاذ جميل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله انا بايع المجنون من136.23بهدف مائة نقطة والاستوب137.70اى رايك اخرج منها باقل خساير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 اذا الهامش يسمح عندك انتظر او اذا نزل اغلق بأقل خسارة  عنده هدف لل 138.60 + - ثم رحلة هبوط لل 134.50 تقريبا وقد تزيد  والله اعلم

----------


## mostafa_anwr

طيب اخلى الاستوب138.00

----------


## silverhawk145

ما رايك اخى الجميل فى وضع اليورو/ين وهل من الممكن نزوله الى 123.60 ام لا حيث ان سعره الان 125.20

----------


## aljameel

> طيب اخلى الاستوب138.00

 والله ماانصحك انا الي شايفه الان موجة تصحيح لموجة هابطة  ممكن يصحح لل 38% او 50% او 61% او 76%  شوف الشارت المرفق مع التوصية  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> ما رايك اخى الجميل فى وضع اليورو/ين وهل من الممكن نزوله الى 123.60 ام لا حيث ان سعره الان 125.20

 سأرفق شارت   قابل للصواب والخطى  الشارت توقع للموجة صاعدة

----------


## aljameel



----------


## silverhawk145

شكراااااا لك اخى الجميل على الاهتمام وعلى هذا الشرح الوافى وبالتوفيق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو باوند  السعر الحالي  9147  النقطة تساوي 1.42  ذكرت بتوصية سابقة ان له هدف 9100 وهدف اخر 9500  والحمد تحقق الهدف الاول وواصل صعود 9189   الان اقول كل مااقترب من 9500 فهو للبيع وهدفنا 8800  كهدف اول  والستوب 9520  ومن يجيد اللعب معه هبوط وصعود سأيجني الكثير منه   والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   المجنون  الباوند ين  نموذج دبل توب على الديلي  البيع كل مااقترب من 141.46  والاهداف بأذن الله  135.51  127.20  والستوب  141.46  والله الموفق

    للمشاااااااااااهدة

----------


## basel232

أهلا بالغالي الجميل 
لكن أرشد أخوانك .. هل نشتري الباوند ين بأسعاره هذي أم ننتظر وله عوده لل 141.46

----------


## aljameel

> أهلا بالغالي الجميل 
> لكن أرشد أخوانك .. هل نشتري الباوند ين بأسعاره هذي أم ننتظر وله عوده لل 141.46

 شوف المشاركة رقم 
259

----------


## basel232

> شوف المشاركة رقم 
> 259

  
طلبت الباوند ين شراء 136.00 
وهدف 138 
مناسب ولا...؟

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

اخونا الغالى ارجو مشاورتك انا شارى المجنون من 137 ومش عارف ايه الوضع الان هل احافظ على الشراء وان شاء الله طالع ام ماذا وكم اقرب هدف

----------


## aljameel

> اخونا الغالى ارجو مشاورتك انا شارى المجنون من 137 ومش عارف ايه الوضع الان هل احافظ على الشراء وان شاء الله طالع ام ماذا وكم اقرب هدف

   هلا اخي   الموجة العامة هابطة  اتوقع يصحح الموجة الهابطة ويرتفع لسعرك  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   المجنون  الباوند ين  نموذج دبل توب على الديلي  البيع كل مااقترب من 141.46  والاهداف بأذن الله  135.51  127.20  والستوب  141.46  والله الموفق

   المجنون  الهدف العام للنموذج 128.70  البقاء تحت 135.51 بأذن الله للهدف  ومن اراد البيع مع وقف 135.51 فهو فرصة والله اعلم  والربح بالقناعة  السعر الحالي 135.31  والله الموفق

----------


## mostafa_anwr

السلام عليكم استاذ جميل ممكن الان دخول المجنون بيع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## basel232

الجميل حبيبنا  
كم تتوقع يوصل الهدف خلال كم  
والحين مناسب للدخول
؟

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم استاذ جميل ممكن الان دخول المجنون بيع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

     

> الجميل حبيبنا  
> كم تتوقع يوصل الهدف خلال كم  
> والحين مناسب للدخول
> ؟

 أسف لتاخري بالرد 
الان بموجة صاعدة قد تمتد لل 137 138 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

لو نزل تحت 135.51 
ممكن ندخل بيع 
والستوب نفسه

----------


## بسيم محمد

يا سيدي الفاضل لا حرمنا الله من توصيتك المميزة على الإسترليني .

----------


## aljameel

> يا سيدي الفاضل لا حرمنا الله من توصيتك المميزة على الإسترليني .

 اذا تقصد الكيبل  فهو له هدف 1.3820  ووصل للهدف  والان السعر الحالي 1.3813  فأتوقع بلغ الهدف واتوقع هبوط له  والله اعلم

----------


## بسيم محمد

سلمت

----------


## aljameel

> اذا تقصد الكيبل  فهو له هدف 1.3820 ووصل للهدف  والان السعر الحالي 1.3813  فأتوقع بلغ الهدف واتوقع هبوط له   والله اعلم

 كسر 1.3731 والبقاء تحتها   اتوقع 1.3585

----------


## aljameel

اليورو باوند  الاستقرار فوق 9270  اتوقع 9500  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

المجنون  البقاء تحت 135.51  وكسر اللو اليومي  اتوقع 133.40  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اذا تقصد الكيبل  فهو له هدف 1.3820 ووصل للهدف  والان السعر الحالي 1.3813  فأتوقع بلغ الهدف واتوقع هبوط له   والله اعلم

 الحمد لله من نوهت على الكيبل بالهبوط  ولله الحمد 100 نقطة  البقاء تحت 1.3731  بأذن الله 1.3585 او قريب منها  والله اعلم  الان أستاذنكم

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون  البقاء تحت 135.51  وكسر اللو اليومي  اتوقع 133.40   والله اعلم

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  وصل لل 133.88    السعر الحالي 135.05  بيع مرة اخرى من 135 لل 135.60  والستوب 136.10  والهدف بأذن الله 133  او القناعة  والله الموفق

----------


## ابو سامر

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  وصل لل 133.88    السعر الحالي 135.05  بيع مرة اخرى من 135 لل 135.60  والستوب 136.10  والهدف بأذن الله 133  او القناعة   والله الموفق

    ما شاء الله  ومبرووووووووووووووووك اخي الجميل نظرة موفقة  وبارك الله بك

----------


## aljameel

> ما شاء الله  ومبرووووووووووووووووك اخي الجميل  نظرة موفقة وبارك الله بك

   هلا ابوسامر  الله يبارك فيك والحمد لله على السلامة

----------


## ابو سامر

> هلا ابوسامر

  

> الله يبارك فيك والحمد لله على السلامة

    الله يسلمك يا غالي وما تشوف شر

----------


## ابو راجي

مرحبا اخوي
يعني ممكن ادخل هلا

----------


## sameer.alomari

شباب عندي سؤال على الفرنك
أنا شايف انوالدولار نازل امام الفرنك و سؤالي هو هل ينصح بشراء الفرنك اذا كسر نقطة الدعم 1.1518 و الهدف 1.1474 ؟؟؟ 
مين يعطينا توصيه على الفرنك؟ صارلي يومين بتوقع حركة الفرنك و بخسر و صار عندي خوف من دخول عقود عليه و حابب أستشيركم لكسر حاجز الخوف و الوصول الى الربح ان شاء الله 
بنتظار النصيحه

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا اخوي
> يعني ممكن ادخل هلا

 توكل على الله

----------


## kuwaitey

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
فى مجال ندخل على الصفقه  ام ننتظر توصيات ثانيه بارك الله فيك

----------


## FOREX TRADER157

ارى الا تخاف من زوج الدولار فرنك فهو عند دعم و ممكن شراءه الان    1.1525  بهدف اول 1.1565 ثم هدف ثانى 1.1600 ثم 1.1665 مع وقف الخسارة بكسر ال 1.1460   و الله  الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
> فى مجال ندخل على الصفقه ام ننتظر توصيات ثانيه بارك الله فيك

 انتظر حتى يطلع وادخل

----------


## sameer.alomari

> ارى الا تخاف من زوج الدولار فرنك فهو عند دعم و ممكن شراءه الان   1.1525 بهدف اول 1.1565 ثم هدف ثانى 1.1600 ثم 1.1665 مع وقف الخسارة بكسر ال 1.1460 و الله الموفق

  
تم شراء الدولار و بيع الفرنك على سعر 1.1540 و توكلنا على الله

----------


## kuwaitey

انتظر صعوده لغاية اس نقطه بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> شباب عندي سؤال على الفرنك
> أنا شايف انوالدولار نازل امام الفرنك و سؤالي هو هل ينصح بشراء الفرنك اذا كسر نقطة الدعم 1.1518 و الهدف 1.1474 ؟؟؟ 
> مين يعطينا توصيه على الفرنك؟ صارلي يومين بتوقع حركة الفرنك و بخسر و صار عندي خوف من دخول عقود عليه و حابب أستشيركم لكسر حاجز الخوف و الوصول الى الربح ان شاء الله 
> بنتظار النصيحه

 هلا اخي  اتوقع الموجة العامة هابطة  ولاكن توقع بيطلع 1.1580  ثم يهبط لاواصل صعود بعد 580 راقبة احتمال يواصل صعود  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> انتظر صعوده لغاية اس نقطه بارك الله فيك

 تقريبا 135 + -

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

اخى ابكريم سعر المجنون الان 134.80 هل ممكن الدخول بيع الان ام انتظار 135.50؟

----------


## kuwaitey

الله يرحم والديك ويجزيك الجنه

----------


## sameer.alomari

> هلا اخي  اتوقع الموجة العامة هابطة  ولاكن توقع بيطلع 1.1580  ثم يهبط لاواصل صعود بعد 580 راقبة احتمال يواصل صعود  والله اعلم

 أنا اشتريت يعني اشتريت دولار و بعت الفرنك
و هلأ خسران 8 نقاط
هل بتنصحني أسكر العقد و اعكسو ولاشو؟

----------


## basel232

الجميل أخوي 
ما رأيك في ستوب 135.41 حاليا 
هل سيعود له المجنون ــ تتوقع ــ

----------


## sameer.alomari

لهلأ 14 نقطه خساره و السعر ثابت و كانو بيجهز حالو يروح للستوب
والله هالفرنك ما دخل عقلي 
ادعولنا

----------


## sameer.alomari

الفرنك واقف على 1.1524 هل ممكن يرتد السعر عن هاي النقطه لانو كانو ثابت و ما بيتحرك لسبب ما؟

----------


## aljameel

> الجميل أخوي 
> ما رأيك في ستوب 135.41 حاليا 
> هل سيعود له المجنون ــ تتوقع ــ

 هو بقناة هابطة    الوقف لو اخترق القناة صعود

----------


## sameer.alomari

بعد ان فشل الفرنك في كسر النقطه 1.1522 ارتد السعر لفوق و ان شاء الله رح يكمل في الاتجاه

----------


## aljameel

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  وصل لل 133.88    السعر الحالي 135.05  بيع مرة اخرى من 135 لل 135.60  والستوب 136.10  والهدف بأذن الله 133  او القناعة   والله الموفق

   وهذا شارت مرقم يدوي للموجة يوضح التوصية  صحح الثالثة عند 61%  ممكن يعاود لل 61% وممكن يصحح الثالثة عند 76%  كل شي جائز  لو اكتفى بالتصحيح تكون الرابعة هدفها 133 وممكن اكثر   والله اعلم

----------


## dooor

*اساذ جميل لو سمحت المساعدة 
انا  اشتريت اليورو استرليني وهو الان بسعر 0.9257  يعني خسران 18 نقطة هل انتظر او انسحب  
يا اخوان بدنا طريقة او توصية نربح بس نعوض الخسارة 
بارك الله فيكم*

----------


## aljameel

> *اساذ جميل لو سمحت المساعدة*  *انا اشتريت اليورو استرليني وهو الان بسعر 0.9257 يعني خسران 18 نقطة هل انتظر او انسحب*   *يا اخوان بدنا طريقة او توصية نربح بس نعوض الخسارة*  *بارك الله فيكم*

 اخي الانتر نت يقطع عندي   هو لديه هدف بأذن الله 9500  لو كسر 5190 فقف الخسارة

----------


## aljameel

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   وصل لل 133.88    السعر الحالي 135.05  بيع مرة اخرى من 135 لل 135.60  والستوب 136.10  والهدف بأذن الله 133  او القناعة   والله الموفق

     

> هو بقناة هابطة    الوقف لو اخترق القناة صعود

     

> وهذا شارت مرقم يدوي للموجة يوضح التوصية   صحح الثالثة عند 61% ممكن يعاود لل 61% وممكن يصحح الثالثة عند 76%   كل شي جائز   لو اكتفى بالتصحيح تكون الرابعة هدفها 133 وممكن اكثر    والله اعلم

    السلام عليكم   صباح الخير للجميع  يوم موفق بأذن الله للجميع  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  هاهو المجنون يصل 133.37  الحمد لله مايقارب 170 نقطة  من اراد الاكتفاء بذلك او الانتظار للهدف 133 بأذن الله وممكن اكثر الله اعلم   متوقع الوصل لل 133 + - اذا ارتد منها متوقع الصعود لل 134.40 والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## fnammas

الباوند دولار اخوي ممكن توقعتك الله يسلمك

----------


## aljameel

> الباوند دولار اخوي ممكن توقعتك الله يسلمك

 والله يااخي اتمنى اخدم الجميع   مشكلة الكيبل كثير من يوصى علية واخاف اتعارض مع توصية بعض الاخوان فيسبب ارباك لمن هم بالتوصية واحتمال اصيب واحتمال اخطى  على العموم ابشر سأكتب مااراه عن الباوند دولار (الكيبل)  وبأذن الله يكتب له التوفيق ويستفاد الجميع  هو كان بموجة هابطة واكتملت الخمس موجات ثم عمل موجة هابطة ممتده لل 5 موجات   والشارت للموجة المتدة   من المفروض تصحيح الموجة المتدة الهابطة عند 61%  او 38% او 50%   وقد تمتد لل 76%  هو الان صحح 38% هل يكتفى بالتصحيح ممكن ولاكن اغلب التصحيحات  عند 61%   انا توقعي يصعد 1.4060 وهي 61%  اذا واصل صعود واخترق 1.4304 فندخل بموجة عامة صاعدة والله اعلم   سأتكلم عنها لاحقا   اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  شارت يوضح الموجة الهابطة المتدة

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم  سأجتهد وأضع توصيتان اتمنى أن تستفيدو منها التوصيتان اجتهاد قابله للصواب والخطى  والجزاء دعواة صالحة لي ووالدي ووالديكم جزاكم الله خير    الباوند ين (المجنون ) واليورو باوند ( الملكي )    نبداء بالمجنون  الباوند ين والله اعلم عنده هدفان هدف هابط وهدف صاعد   الهدف المتوقع الهابط بأذن الله 128.73 واالهدف المتوقع الصاعد بأذن الله 141.39 الان بموجة هابطة نموذج دبل توب هدفه 128.73واغلاق اليوم تحت 135.51 (الاربعاء) والله اعلم اكد الهبوط  اتوقع الوصول للهدف 128.73 خلال الخميس والجمعة والله اعلم توقع قد يصيب وقد يخطى متى تتم عملية الشراء  الشراء من 128.73 + - او قريب منها و يكون هدفا هو 141.39 بأذن الله  طبعا مع الصبر  الستوب  127.13    اليورو باوند ( الملكي )  انا ذكرت بتوصية سابقه عليه انه تكون نموذج دبل بوتوم وكتبت التوصية عليه من 8842 لل 8760 واهدافه 9100 كهدف اول 9500 كهدف ثاني 9800 كهدف ثالث ولا اتوقع الوصول للهدف الثالث والحمد لله وصل للهدف الاول 9100 وواصل صعود 9303 قريب من الهدف الثاني هل يكتفى بالصعود الله اعلم بأذن الله يصل للهدف الثاني   المهم في حال وصل للهدف الثاني 9500 تتم عملية البيع او قريب من  9500 + - مع وقف خسارة 9550  الهدف بأذن الله 8800 + -   الوصول للهدف قد يستغرق بعض الوقت والله اعلم من يجيد اللعب معه صعود ونزول سيجنى منه الكثير   الستوب 9550  للمعلومية النقطة الواحدة تساوي 1.42 كقيمة  الله يكتب لهم التوفيق

----------


## زكريا العتيبى

اخى الكريم 
الف مليار مبروك على نجاحاتك المتتالية 
ومزيد من التوفيق والنجاح دائما باذن الله تعالى
ممكن تفيدنى بافضل طريقة فى التحليل ؟
مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى لك

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الكريم 
> الف مليار مبروك على نجاحاتك المتتالية 
> ومزيد من التوفيق والنجاح دائما باذن الله تعالى
> ممكن تفيدنى بافضل طريقة فى التحليل ؟
> مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى لك

 الله يبارك فيك 
كل الطرق مفيدة على تعتمد على واحدة ولاكن افضلهم والله اعلم اليوت

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  سأجتهد وأضع توصيتان اتمنى أن تستفيدو منها التوصيتان اجتهاد قابله للصواب والخطى  والجزاء دعواة صالحة لي ووالدي ووالديكم جزاكم الله خير    الباوند ين (المجنون ) واليورو باوند ( الملكي )    نبداء بالمجنون  الباوند ين والله اعلم عنده هدفان هدف هابط وهدف صاعد   الهدف المتوقع الهابط بأذن الله 128.73 واالهدف المتوقع الصاعد بأذن الله 141.39 الان بموجة هابطة نموذج دبل توب هدفه 128.73واغلاق اليوم تحت 135.51 (الاربعاء) والله اعلم اكد الهبوط  اتوقع الوصول للهدف 128.73 خلال الخميس والجمعة والله اعلم توقع قد يصيب وقد يخطى متى تتم عملية الشراء  الشراء من 128.73 + - او قريب منها و يكون هدفا هو 141.39 بأذن الله  طبعا مع الصبر  الستوب  127.13    اليورو باوند ( الملكي )  انا ذكرت بتوصية سابقه عليه انه تكون نموذج دبل بوتوم وكتبت التوصية عليه من 8842 لل 8760 واهدافه 9100 كهدف اول 9500 كهدف ثاني 9800 كهدف ثالث ولا اتوقع الوصول للهدف الثالث والحمد لله وصل للهدف الاول 9100 وواصل صعود 9303 قريب من الهدف الثاني هل يكتفى بالصعود الله اعلم بأذن الله يصل للهدف الثاني   المهم في حال وصل للهدف الثاني 9500 تتم عملية البيع او قريب من  9500 + - مع وقف خسارة 9550  الهدف بأذن الله 8800 + -   الوصول للهدف قد يستغرق بعض الوقت والله اعلم من يجيد اللعب معه صعود ونزول سيجنى منه الكثير   الستوب 9550  للمعلومية النقطة الواحدة تساوي 1.42 كقيمة   الله يكتب لهم التوفيق

   للمشاااااااااااااااااهدة

----------


## ابو راجي

اخوي شكرا على توصية امبارح الف شكر
والله يجازيك خير
ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك
يااااااا رب

----------


## ابو راجي

شو رايك بال gbpusd

----------


## fnammas

> شو رايك بال gbpusd

 مؤشراتي تظهر انة ب اتجاة الصعود والله اعلم
وال يورو ين كذلك

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

تم اخوي الجميل  
شكرا لمجهودك  
وضعنا الاوامر المعلقه  
والله يكتب الي فيه الخير ويجزاك عنا كل خير

----------


## aljameel

> والله يااخي اتمنى اخدم الجميع   مشكلة الكيبل كثير من يوصى علية واخاف اتعارض مع توصية بعض الاخوان فيسبب ارباك لمن هم بالتوصية واحتمال اصيب واحتمال اخطى  على العموم ابشر سأكتب مااراه عن الباوند دولار (الكيبل)  وبأذن الله يكتب له التوفيق ويستفاد الجميع  هو كان بموجة هابطة واكتملت الخمس موجات ثم عمل موجة هابطة ممتده لل 5 موجات   والشارت للموجة المتدة   من المفروض تصحيح الموجة المتدة الهابطة عند 61% او 38% او 50%   وقد تمتد لل 76%  هو الان صحح 38% هل يكتفى بالتصحيح ممكن ولاكن اغلب التصحيحات عند 61%   انا توقعي يصعد 1.4060 وهي 61%  اذا واصل صعود واخترق 1.4304 فندخل بموجة عامة صاعدة والله اعلم   سأتكلم عنها لاحقا   اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  شارت يوضح الموجة الهابطة المتدة

  

> اخوي شكرا على توصية امبارح الف شكر
> والله يجازيك خير
> ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> يااااااا رب

 الله يبارك فيك
وجزاك الله خير   

> شو رايك بال gbpusd

 هذا ردي على احد الاخوان سألني قبل ساعة

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم    صباح الخير للجميع   يوم موفق بأذن الله للجميع   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   هاهو المجنون يصل 133.37   الحمد لله مايقارب 170 نقطة   من اراد الاكتفاء بذلك او الانتظار للهدف 133 بأذن الله وممكن اكثر الله اعلم    متوقع الوصل لل 133 + - اذا ارتد منها متوقع الصعود لل 134.40 والله اعلم   والله الموفق

 الحمد لله وصل لل 133.12 قبل الهدف ب 12 نقطة  وارتد ماشاء الله لل 134.04  مبروووووووك لمن دخل بالتوصية

----------


## m.abdsatar

هل من توصيات حالية يا رفاق

----------


## aljameel

> هل من توصيات حالية يا رفاق

 الكيبل   راقبه بالنزول وادخل شراء مابين 1.3800 لل 1.3760  الستوب 1.3718

----------


## mouheb

اخي الغالي
ما هو وضع اليورو دولار

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الغالي
> ما هو وضع اليورو دولار

 الوضع العام صاعد  البقاء فوق 1.2825  بأذن الله لل 1.2950  والله اعلم

----------


## mouheb

بارك الله فيك
انا فاتح عقود بيع ونصف الحساب سلبي 
هل تنصحني باغلاق العقود

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك
> انا فاتح عقود بيع ونصف الحساب سلبي 
> هل تنصحني باغلاق العقود

 كم سعر البيع

----------


## mouheb

نصف دولار

----------


## mouheb

من 
12530
12600
12635

----------


## aljameel

> من 
> 12530
> 12600
> 12635

 اخي هو له هدف نزول 2770 وتقريبا نزل له  لو واصل نزول وكسر 740  راقب خط الترند الاسفل احتمال يرتد منه اي اغلاق تحت الخط شمعة 4 ساعات مزيد من النزول  كسر 2600 نددخل موجة هابطة  والله اعلم

----------


## mouheb

بارك الله فيك 
ربنا يقدر كل ما هو خير

----------


## mouheb

بارك الله فيك 
ربنا يقدر كل ما هو خير

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  سأجتهد وأضع توصيتان اتمنى أن تستفيدو منها التوصيتان اجتهاد قابله للصواب والخطى  والجزاء دعواة صالحة لي ووالدي ووالديكم جزاكم الله خير    الباوند ين (المجنون ) واليورو باوند ( الملكي )    نبداء بالمجنون  الباوند ين والله اعلم عنده هدفان هدف هابط وهدف صاعد   الهدف المتوقع الهابط بأذن الله 128.73 واالهدف المتوقع الصاعد بأذن الله 141.39 الان بموجة هابطة نموذج دبل توب هدفه 128.73واغلاق اليوم تحت 135.51 (الاربعاء) والله اعلم اكد الهبوط  اتوقع الوصول للهدف 128.73 خلال الخميس والجمعة والله اعلم توقع قد يصيب وقد يخطى متى تتم عملية الشراء  الشراء من 128.73 + - او قريب منها و يكون هدفا هو 141.39 بأذن الله  طبعا مع الصبر  الستوب  127.13    اليورو باوند ( الملكي )  انا ذكرت بتوصية سابقه عليه انه تكون نموذج دبل بوتوم وكتبت التوصية عليه من 8842 لل 8760 واهدافه 9100 كهدف اول 9500 كهدف ثاني 9800 كهدف ثالث ولا اتوقع الوصول للهدف الثالث والحمد لله وصل للهدف الاول 9100 وواصل صعود 9303 قريب من الهدف الثاني هل يكتفى بالصعود الله اعلم بأذن الله يصل للهدف الثاني   المهم في حال وصل للهدف الثاني 9500 تتم عملية البيع او قريب من  9500 + - مع وقف خسارة 9550  الهدف بأذن الله 8800 + -   الوصول للهدف قد يستغرق بعض الوقت والله اعلم من يجيد اللعب معه صعود ونزول سيجنى منه الكثير   الستوب 9550  للمعلومية النقطة الواحدة تساوي 1.42 كقيمة   الله يكتب لهم التوفيق

 للمشااااااااااااااااااااااااهدة

----------


## aljameel

المجنون  السعر الحالي 133.45  اتوقع نزول 132.70   منها ارتداد قد يصل  133.50 لل 134  الاستقرار تحت 132.60 مزيد من النزول  والله اعلم

----------


## vron2005

مشكور حبيبي وجزاك الله الف خير 
كم توقعك للستوب اخوي

----------


## altamo7

الفرنك ين إلى أين يا أخي العزيز بعد اختراق الترند الثانوي الصاعد :016:

----------


## mouheb

اخي ممكن توضح لي توصيات المجنون حتى اعوض قليلا من الخسائر
لاني خلاص  انا نفسى دخلت في موجة لا صاعدة ولا هابطة

----------


## aljameel

> الفرنك ين إلى أين يا أخي العزيز بعد اختراق الترند الثانوي الصاعد

 والله اعلم   82.50  82

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ممكن توضح لي توصيات المجنون حتى اعوض قليلا من الخسائر
> لاني خلاص انا نفسى دخلت في موجة لا صاعدة ولا هابطة

 الصبر جميل

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون  السعر الحالي 133.45  اتوقع نزول 132.70   منها ارتداد قد يصل 133.50 لل 134  الاستقرار تحت 132.60 مزيد من النزول   والله اعلم

 الحمد لله نزل لل 132.86  الان مرة اخرى فرصة بيع  السعر الحالى133.34  الهدف نفسه

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ممكن توضح لي توصيات المجنون حتى اعوض قليلا من الخسائر
> لاني خلاص انا نفسى دخلت في موجة لا صاعدة ولا هابطة

 قلت لك الصبر جميل  راقب 1.2660

----------


## ابو راجي

شو رايك ادخل شراء وكم الستوب لوز
الرجاء المساعده

----------


## john abruzzi

الله يحييك  أخي الكريم
مارأيك باليورو دولار أعتقد هبوط إلى 1.2710  يعني بيع من الأن 
مارأيك أنت؟

----------


## aljameel

> شو رايك ادخل شراء وكم الستوب لوز
> الرجاء المساعده

 شراء ايش 
ان كان تقصد المجنون فالموجة هابطة  
انتضر نشوف فرصة وسوف انوه عليها بأذن الله

----------


## ابو راجي

نعم المجنون
وشكرا لك انا عم بحاول اعوض الخسارات اللي خسرتها و انشاء الله يكون على ايدك
والله يجعله بميزان حسناتك

----------


## ابو راجي

واليورو شو وضعه اخوي
اسف غبى الازعاج بس مش عرف شو اعمل

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون  السعر الحالي 133.45  اتوقع نزول 132.70   منها ارتداد قد يصل 133.50 لل 134  الاستقرار تحت 132.60 مزيد من النزول   والله اعلم

 مبروك لمن دخل  نوهت مرتان عليه  الحمد لله وصل الهدف وزيادة  عدم التسرع بالشراء بقاءه تحت 132.60  ممكن ينزل 131 تقريبا  والله اعلم

----------


## mouheb

اخي هل تتوقع اخبار عن اليورو تكون في صالح البائعين
اشكرك على تفاعلك معي و على تحليلك الممتاز

----------


## aljameel

> نعم المجنون
> وشكرا لك انا عم بحاول اعوض الخسارات اللي خسرتها و انشاء الله يكون على ايدك
> والله يجعله بميزان حسناتك

  

> واليورو شو وضعه اخوي
> اسف غبى الازعاج بس مش عرف شو اعمل

 بخدمتك ابو راجي 
اليورو متوقع ينزل 1.2660 
بشرط بقائه تحت 1.2740 
كسر 2660 
ندخل بموجة هابطة 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اخي هل تتوقع اخبار عن اليورو تكون في صالح البائعين
> اشكرك على تفاعلك معي و على تحليلك الممتاز

 للاسف اخي الاخبار معلوماتي ضحلة

----------


## aljoufi

اخي العزيز هل تنصح دخول شراء على المجنون 132

----------


## دانة

اخوي في المجنون اشتري باوند عند سعر132.30 مناسب

----------


## aljoufi

توكلت على الله واشتريت 131.71

----------


## aljameel

اخواني الشراء على المجنون  من التقاط التالية  131 + -  والله الموفق  عدم الاستعجال  سنراقبه جميعا  ممكن ينزل 130.70  والله اعلم

----------


## john abruzzi

الهدف المتوقع للمجنون انشاء الله 
والله يبارك فيك أخي الكريم

----------


## aljameel

> الهدف المتوقع للمجنون انشاء الله 
> والله يبارك فيك أخي الكريم

   بأذن الله ينزل     تقريبا لل 131  لو دخلنا شراء من 131  + - 20 نقطة   هدفنا بأذن الله 132.50 لل 133  وسنراقبه لو واصل عطاء خير وبركة    هذا شارت متوقع الارتداد منه  تقريبا خط الترند 131.10

----------


## aporno

مارايك باليورو ين اين مكان الارتداد

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو باوند  السعر الحالي  9261  شراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل شوي  الهدف بأذن الله   9350  الستوب  9204  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم اخواني للصلاة  بالنسبة لليورو باوند عدم الاستعجال بالدخول متوقع ينزل  الشراء قريب الستوب  المجنون متوقع صعوده لل 133.10  ثم معاودة الهبوط والله اعلم

----------


## john abruzzi

هل سيكمل المجنون إلى 133 ؟

----------


## john abruzzi

طيب بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وتقبل الله منك ومنا صالح الأعمال

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.2772  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  شراء من السعر الحالي او في حال نزل شوي  الستوب 40 نقطة قريب من الشراء    الهدف بأذن الله  1.2950   الستوب 1.2730  والله الموفق

----------


## john abruzzi

المجنون هل سيواصل صعوده؟

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون هل سيواصل صعوده؟

 والله اعلم يواصل صعود لل 133.10 
مالم يكسر 131.65 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> مارايك باليورو ين اين مكان الارتداد

 اليورو ين   الموجة العامة هابطة  عنده هدف بعيد والله اعلم 116  الان متوقع صعودة  123.50  124  124.50  والله اعلم

----------


## ashehri

انا ارى ان المجنون نزول اكثر منه للصعود وعلى اليومي واضح جدا

----------


## aljameel

> انا ارى ان المجنون نزول اكثر منه للصعود وعلى اليومي واضح جدا

 كلامك 100%  هذا الصعود تصحيحي لموجات هابطة  والله اعلم

----------


## توفيق12

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.2772  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  شراء من السعر الحالي او في حال نزل شوي  الستوب 40 نقطة قريب من الشراء    الهدف بأذن الله  1.2950   الستوب  1.2730   والله الموفق

 دخلنا بالتوفيق يارب

----------


## ابو راجي

يعني ندخل بيع يا اخي 
جزاك الله الف خير على جهودك و تعبك معنا
و انشاء الله بتلاقيه عند رب العالمين

----------


## ابو راجي

وانا دخلت صفقة اليورو دولار و بستنى فيه يطلع
وعملت الستوب لوز لعند 
1.2730

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنووووووووووووووووووووون  بيع من 133 لل 133.50   الستوب  134.10  الهدف مفتوح بأذن الله بالقناعة    من 100 لل 600 نقطة بأذن الله    له اهداف والله اعلم  131  129  والله الموفق

----------


## توفيق12

شراء اخي ابوناجي وليس بيع

----------


## aljameel

> يعني ندخل بيع يا اخي 
> جزاك الله الف خير على جهودك و تعبك معنا
> و انشاء الله بتلاقيه عند رب العالمين

 ابو راجي بيع ايش مافهمتك

----------


## sameer.alomari

> يعني ندخل بيع يا اخي 
> جزاك الله الف خير على جهودك و تعبك معنا
> و انشاء الله بتلاقيه عند رب العالمين

  
المقصود ادخل شراء لليورو

----------


## aljameel

> المقصود ادخل شراء لليورو

 نعم اليورو شراء

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو باوند  السعر الحالي  9261  شراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل شوي  الهدف بأذن الله  9350  الستوب  9204   والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.2772  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  شراء من السعر الحالي او في حال نزل شوي  الستوب 40 نقطة قريب من الشراء    الهدف بأذن الله  1.2950   الستوب  1.2730  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   المجنووووووووووووووووووووون  بيع من 133 لل 133.50   الستوب  134.10  الهدف مفتوح بأذن الله بالقناعة    من 100 لل 600 نقطة بأذن الله    له اهداف والله اعلم  131  129   والله الموفق

     للمشاهدة   والله الموفق

----------


## Leonardo

جزاك الله خيرا متابع معاك على الديمو لحين فتح حساب حقيقى قريبا جدا

----------


## ابو راجي

دخلنا الصفقة و ان شاء المولى انه ينزل و نربح

----------


## aljameel

المجنون   عدم الاستعجال بالبيع الانتظار حتى يستقر  سأنبه على ذلك  احتمال مواصلة الصعود 134  والله اعلم

----------


## john abruzzi

ماهو أفضل دخول للمجنون 133 أو 133.50 ؟

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون   عدم الاستعجال بالبيع الانتظار حتى يستقر  سأنبه على ذلك  احتمال مواصلة الصعود 134   والله اعلم

 هو عنده هدف 133.10 وصل للهدف  بس اتوقع هدف اخر تقريبا 134  احتمال ينزل 132.60  ثم يواصل صعود  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالدخول حتى تتضح الرؤية   فوات ربح ولا خسارة  والله الموفق

----------


## john abruzzi

هل سيكمل اليورو دولار إلى هدفه  1.1950 ؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.2772  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  شراء من السعر الحالي او في حال نزل شوي  الستوب 40 نقطة قريب من الشراء    الهدف بأذن الله  1.2950   الستوب  1.2730   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  اول 50 نقطة  المهم يجب الاستقرار البقاء فوق 1.2820  او اختراق 1.2871  لنطمئن للوصول للهدف بأذن الله  والله اعلم

----------


## ابو راجي

انشاء الله و شكرا لجهودك
و عم منستنى بالنبة لل باوند ين نظرتك

----------


## توفيق12

ماذا يعني الاستقرار بالضبط

----------


## aljoufi

هل الدخول بيع مناسب الآن على GBP/JPY 133.50
بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  الباوند ين  الاهداف تغيرت بتغير الموجة  الموجة العامة هابطة  لابد من تصحيح الموجة الهابطة  متوقع التصحيح الصعود للاهداف التالية  هدف 1 135  هدف 2 136  هدف 3 137   والله اعلم يصعد للاهداف المذكورة من احد الاهداف الثالثة يرتد ويبداء بالهبوط     للهدف العام 128.70  والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## دانة

هل نعقد صفقه الحين ولا

----------


## aljoufi

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  الباوند ين  الاهداف تغيرت بتغير الموجة  الموجة العامة هابطة  لابد من تصحيح الموجة الهابطة  متوقع التصحيح الصعود للاهداف التالية  هدف 1 135  هدف 2 136  هدف 3 137   والله اعلم يصعد للاهداف المذكورة من احد الاهداف الثالثة يرتد ويبداء بالهبوط     للهدف العام 128.70  والله اعلم  والله الموفق

 هل تنصح بالشراء مثلا الى الهدف الأول أم الإنتظار أفضل يهمني رأيك 
شكرا على كل ما تقدمه

----------


## aljameel

> هل نعقد صفقه الحين ولا

 ممكن تدخلي شراء  من السعر الحالي 133.45 وضعي الستوب 132.84 
والاهداف كما ذكرت 135 136 137 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> هل تنصح بالشراء مثلا الى الهدف الأول أم الإنتظار أفضل يهمني رأيك 
> شكرا على كل ما تقدمه

  
نعم اخي

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو باوند  السعر الحالي  9261  شراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل شوي  الهدف بأذن الله  9350  الستوب  9204   والله الموفق

   بالنسبة لليورو باوند بأذن الله للهدف  الان عندة استراحة محارب ينتظر الباوند يخلص من الصعود ثم هو يبداء بالصعود   والله اعلم  من دخل الالتزام بالستوب وتعزيز شراء لو نزل قريب من الستوب  ومن لم يدخل ينتضر ينزل ويدخل شراء  والستوب نفسه  والهدف نفسه  متوقع هدف اخر   9440 بأذن الله  وكل مااقترب من 9500 فهو للبيع والستوب 9550  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السلام عليكم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.2772  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  شراء من السعر الحالي او في حال نزل شوي  الستوب 40 نقطة قريب من الشراء    الهدف بأذن الله  1.2950   الستوب  1.2730   والله الموفق

   نكتفى بالربح والانتظار لحين استقرار الدولار  الان سعره عند 1.2826 اذا طلع نغلق   الحمد لله وصل 1.2843  لو اخترق 1.2871 ممكن الاحتفاظ به للهدف  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## aljameel

شايفين الفرنك ين 200 ب 10 دقائق نزل 
المجنون يجب الانتباه

----------


## sameer.alomari

ممكن حد يفسرلنا سبب هبوط اليورو في الشمعه الحالية بهذا الشكل السريع؟
بيقعد 5 ساعات ارتفاع و مره وحده بينزلهم بأقل من ربع ساعه
شو السبب يا ترى و هل نحافظ على عقودنا؟ أم نغلق بأقل الخسائر؟

----------


## silverhawk145

باسم الله ما شاء الله.......... تحليلات وتوصيات اكثر من رائعة 
وللاسف انا كان نفسى اخش معاك فى كل التوصيات ولكن انا متابع معك فى بعض التوصيات بسبب صغر حسابى 
شكرا لك اخى الجميل وجزاك  الله خيراا

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن حد يفسرلنا سبب هبوط اليورو في الشمعه الحالية بهذا الشكل السريع؟
> بيقعد 5 ساعات ارتفاع و مره وحده بينزلهم بأقل من ربع ساعه
> شو السبب يا ترى و هل نحافظ على عقودنا؟ أم نغلق بأقل الخسائر؟

 اخي نوهت باغلاق الصفقة عند 826  هاهو الان فوق 800  بامكانك الاغلاق وبربح  الانتظار احتمال ينزل لل 1.2860  لاختبار الترند ومعاودة الصعود  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> باسم الله ما شاء الله.......... تحليلات وتوصيات اكثر من رائعة 
> وللاسف انا كان نفسى اخش معاك فى كل التوصيات ولكن انا متابع معك فى بعض التوصيات بسبب صغر حسابى 
> شكرا لك اخى الجميل وجزاك الله خيراا

 وأنت اروع  
افتقدناك اليوم مسجل غياب 
ولايهمك 
راقب المجنون 
عند 137 ممكن رحلة هبوط تدبل المحفظة 
مجرد تتضح الفرصة بأذن الله انوه عليها

----------


## basel232

المجنون نوهت عليه أنه يجب الإنتباه 
ممكن تعطينا نقطة مناسبة له الآن للدخول شراء

----------


## ابو راجي

الله يوفقك لعمل الخير
ان شاء الله بتقدر تجبر خاطر الشباب
ربنا يوفقك

----------


## sameer.alomari

> اخي نوهت باغلاق الصفقة عند 826  هاهو الان فوق 800  بامكانك الاغلاق وبربح  الانتظار احتمال ينزل لل 1.2860  لاختبار الترند ومعاودة الصعود  والله اعلم

  
انا كنت شاري الصفقه من قبل التوصيه بناء على توصية الاخ اسي سات و تفعلت الصفقه على 1.2825 و بعد ذلك هبط هبوطا عنيقا ثم بدء بالارتفاع
لما انت نوهت باغلاق الصفقه بكون ربحي نقطه واحده فقط و لكن اذا رأيت ان الانتظار يمكن يكسبني نقاط فسوف أنتظر و لكن هل يمكنك وضع هدف جديد؟
أنا حاطط هدف 1.2925 
مشكور عالمساعده

----------


## fnammas

ممكن توضح اكثر اخي

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون نوهت عليه أنه يجب الإنتباه 
> ممكن تعطينا نقطة مناسبة له الآن للدخول شراء

 اخي نوهت علية اكثر من مرة 
وسألني كثير من الاخوان وقلت شراء 
شراء والاهداف 134 135 136 137 
اختار مايناسبك

----------


## aljoufi

أخي الجميل بارك الله فيك على اسمك
متابعة دقيقة ما شاء الله بس عندي احساس ان المجنون بيجننا ويدردب لتحت
انت ايش رايك

----------


## aljameel

لحضات ياشباب

----------


## fnammas

> انا كنت شاري الصفقه من قبل التوصيه بناء على توصية الاخ اسي سات و تفعلت الصفقه على 1.2825 و بعد ذلك هبط هبوطا عنيقا ثم بدء بالارتفاع
> لما انت نوهت باغلاق الصفقه بكون ربحي نقطه واحده فقط و لكن اذا رأيت ان الانتظار يمكن يكسبني نقاط فسوف أنتظر و لكن هل يمكنك وضع هدف جديد؟
> أنا حاطط هدف 1.2925 
> مشكور عالمساعده

 
لخوي انت بتتكلم على اليورو دولار
بعد الهبوط راح يرجع لمستوايات ال 129
متابع   :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل بارك الله فيك على اسمك
> متابعة دقيقة ما شاء الله بس عندي احساس ان المجنون بيجننا ويدردب لتحت
> انت ايش رايك

 بأذن الله مراقبة  
الان عنده نزول لل 133 تقريبا ويرتد 
والله اعلم 
ممكن شراء عند 133 لل 132.80 
والهدف بأذن الله  134.80 لل 135

----------


## silverhawk145

> وأنت اروع  
> افتقدناك اليوم مسجل غياب 
> ولايهمك 
> راقب المجنون 
> عند 137 ممكن رحلة هبوط تدبل المحفظة 
> مجرد تتضح الفرصة بأذن الله انوه عليها

  

> بأذن الله مراقبة  
> الان عنده نزول لل 133 تقريبا ويرتد 
> والله اعلم 
> ممكن شراء عند 133 لل 132.80 
> والهدف بأذن الله  134.80 لل 135

 
شكرااا لك اخى الجميل  :015:  :015:  :015:  
وتم الدخول معك ولكن اين تعتقد نقطة وقف الخسارة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## aljameel

> لخوي انت بتتكلم على اليورو دولار
> بعد الهبوط راح يرجع لمستوايات ال 129
> متابع

 طول بالك علي  الله يبعد عنك وعنا الخسارة    انا تكلمت على اليورو دولار   وذكرت بالحرف اما الاستقرار ( البقاء ) فوق 1.2820  او اختراق 1.2871  ولا نجنى الربح  ووصل بعدها لل 1.2843  ثم نزل تحت 800  ورجعت نوهت علية عند 1.2826  وصعد على مااعتقد لل 1.2835  وهبط بعدها  والان اقولك الي شايفة نزول والله اعلم لاختبار ترند القناة   تقريبا بين 1.2860 ل 1.2880  والله اعلم  واحتمال يرتد من خط الترند ويصعد مرة اخرى لمشارف 1.2900  والله اعلم  قد اصيب وقد اخطى  وهذا شارت

----------


## aljoufi

> بأذن الله مراقبة  
> الان عنده نزول لل 133 تقريبا ويرتد 
> والله اعلم 
> ممكن شراء عند 133 لل 132.80 
> والهدف بأذن الله 134.80 لل 135

 ما شاء الله عليك الله لايضرك 
انت  :Good:  
ايش رأيك احط أمر بيع على 134.70 هل تراه مناسب

----------


## aljameel

> شكرااا لك اخى الجميل  
> وتم الدخول معك ولكن اين تعتقد نقطة وقف الخسارة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 مبروك ماشاء الله فوق 100 نقطة

----------


## aljooore

ممكن رايك في اليورو ين

----------


## aljameel

> بأذن الله مراقبة  
> الان عنده نزول لل 133 تقريبا ويرتد 
> والله اعلم 
> ممكن شراء عند 133 لل 132.80 
> والهدف بأذن الله 134.80 لل 135

 هاهو نزل لل 133.06  مبروووك لمن دخل  انا فاتتني الفرصة واضع امر على 133.05  مافيه نصيب تتعوض أن شاء الله  وارتد منها لل 134.47  ماشاء الله 140   وللخير بقية بأذن الله  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

المجنون متوقع وصوله 134.80 لل 135  ثم يهبط لل 133.80 لل 134  ثم يبداء رحلة ال 136  بأذن الله  والله اعلم

----------


## yaserrr

اخوي الجميل اليورو ين ممكن لو تكرمت

----------


## aljameel

> ما شاء الله عليك الله لايضرك 
> انت  
> ايش رأيك احط أمر بيع على 134.70 هل تراه مناسب

 لا تستعجل راقب 135 اذا ارتدمنها وبداء يهبط ممكن بيع واي مربح اغلق

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن رايك في اليورو ين

  

> اخوي الجميل اليورو ين ممكن لو تكرمت

 لحضه وابشرو 
الان مشغول بالمجنون  
دقائق بعد اذنكم

----------


## aljooore

يورو ين ولا تهون

----------


## aljameel

ممكن يواصل لل 135.50  
و 136 
عدم الاستعجال

----------


## ابو راجي

الله يسعدك اخدت ربح اول 120 نقطة
هلا اعمل بيع اله 
الحمدلله كثيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وشكرا لك

----------


## silverhawk145

> هاهو نزل لل 133.06  مبروووك لمن دخل  انا فاتتني الفرصة واضع امر على 133.05  مافيه نصيب تتعوض أن شاء الله  وارتد منها لل 134.47  ماشاء الله 140   وللخير بقية بأذن الله  والله اعلم

    :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue: الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  
وجزاك الله خيراااا   :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## twins

بعت  المجنون من 135.12 وقفلت على 134.84  حلوين ابو 25 نقطه تقريبا على السريع في اقل من دقيقتين  :Regular Smile:  تسلم يا باشا متابعين معاك

----------


## aljameel

> الله يسعدك اخدت ربح اول 120 نقطة
> هلا اعمل بيع اله 
> الحمدلله كثيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وشكرا لك

  
مبروووووك تستاهل كل خير ابوراجي
طول بالك ممكن يواصل صعود لاتستعجل

----------


## ابو راجي

شو بتنصح هلا يا كريم يا ابن الكرام

----------


## aljameel

للمغامرين مثلي وبعقد صغير 
الان سعره 135 
بيع من السعر هذا  
والستوب 135.21 
والهدف 134 بأذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## ابو راجي

انا سكرت الصفقه و بستنى رايك شو اعمل

----------


## fnammas

> طول بالك علي  الله يبعد عنك وعنا الخسارة    انا تكلمت على اليورو دولار   وذكرت بالحرف اما الاستقرار ( البقاء ) فوق 1.2820  او اختراق 1.2871  ولا نجنى الربح  ووصل بعدها لل 1.2843  ثم نزل تحت 800  ورجعت نوهت علية عند 1.2826  وصعد على مااعتقد لل 1.2835  وهبط بعدها  والان اقولك الي شايفة نزول والله اعلم لاختبار ترند القناة   تقريبا بين 1.2860 ل 1.2880  والله اعلم  واحتمال يرتد من خط الترند ويصعد مرة اخرى لمشارف 1.2900  والله اعلم  قد اصيب وقد اخطى  وهذا شارت

 و الان الى اين تتوقع له اخي الكريم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اليورو ين متوقع نزوله 124.60 الان 
ومتوقع ارتداد منها لل 125.90 تقريبا  
هنا ممكن البيع والستوب 126.09 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> و الان الى اين تتوقع له اخي الكريم

   اتوقع كسر 1.2730  سيذهب به لل 1.2670  مالم يكسر 1.2601  فهو بموجة صاعدة هدفها ال 1.2950 وممكن اكثر  والله اعلم

----------


## بسيم محمد

يعني 1.2650 أو 1.2600 مناطق شراء مناسبة ؟

----------


## basel232

عزيزي الجميل .... 
 المجنون أين أقرب نقطة وقف خسارة لمن يريد أن يرفع وقفه 
أسأل الله لك التوفيق والرزق الواسع

----------


## john abruzzi

وماذا بشأن المجنون لازال يتأرجح في التسعينات والثمانيات هل سيهبط؟

----------


## aljameel

> اتوقع كسر 1.2730  سيذهب به لل 1.2670  مالم يكسر 1.2601  فهو بموجة صاعدة هدفها ال 1.2950 وممكن اكثر   والله اعلم

 الان بسعر الدخول  
الافضل اغلاق الصفقة لمن دخل بيع شكله طالع 
135.50  لل 136 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljoufi

> ما شاء الله عليك الله لايضرك 
> انت  
> ايش رأيك احط أمر بيع على 134.70 هل تراه مناسب

 اخوي ايش رأيك اعزز من اي مستوى تم تنفيذ هذه الصفقة 
اعزز أم اوقف خسارة ايش رايك ام انتظر

----------


## ابو راجي

اغلقناها نعمل بيع ولا نستنى شوي

----------


## aljameel

> يعني 1.2650 أو 1.2600 مناطق شراء مناسبة ؟

 اخي بسيم أنت تقصد اليورو دولار 
افضل مناطق الشراء له من 1.2680 لل 1.2650 
والستوب 1.2600 
الهدف القناعة  
هو له اهداف والله اعلم 
1.2900 
1.2950 
تقريبا 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي ايش رأيك اعزز من اي مستوى تم تنفيذ هذه الصفقة 
> اعزز أم اوقف خسارة ايش رايك ام انتظر

 لاتغلق بخسارة بأذن الله ينزل وتغلق على ربح 
لو نزل تحت 134.70  
بأذن الله 134 
او ماتراه مناسب لك

----------


## ابو راجي

انا سكرت بخسارة 18 دولار بس الحمدلله ربحت من اول اكتر
انا بستنى فيك بس يصير سعر مناسب للشراء اعطني علم ببستنى ردك

----------


## توفيق12

اخي الجميل اريد رايك في الدولار فرنك
بيع ان شاء الله اعتقد خصوصا بعد الصعود الصاروخي

----------


## aljooore

شتقول للي عنده عقد 138.701 
على المجنون شو نصيحتك

----------


## بسيم محمد

الله يسعدك على إهتمامك ومتابعتك .

----------


## توفيق12

> للمغامرين مثلي وبعقد صغير 
> الان سعره 135 
> بيع من السعر هذا  
> والستوب 135.21 
> والهدف 134 بأذن الله 
> والله الموفق

  
هاردلك ضرب الستوب الصغير لمن دخل
مش مشكل معوضية ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل اريد رايك في الدولار فرنك
> بيع ان شاء الله اعتقد خصوصا بعد الصعود الصاروخي

 هو ضرب بخط الترند على الديلي والاربع ساعات وارتد 
اذا رغبت دخول بيع من السعر الحالي 
1.2930 او الانتظار لو صعد قريب من 1.2975 
ممكن تبيع وتضع الستوب 1.2980 
والهدف 1.1700  
او اخذ نصيبك منه واغلق وهو الافضل 
والله اعلم

----------


## ابو راجي

شو الوضع هلا استاذنا الكريم

----------


## توفيق12

> هو ضرب بخط الترند على الديلي والاربع ساعات وارتد 
> اذا رغبت دخول بيع من السعر الحالي 
> 1.2930 او الانتظار لو صعد قريب من 1.2975 
> ممكن تبيع وتضع الستوب 1.2980 
> والهدف 1.1700  
> او اخذ نصيبك منه واغلق وهو الافضل 
> والله اعلم

  
الله يخليك اخي الجميل
انا دخلت بعون الله وقوته 
بالنسبة ل 1.1700 ممكن يستغرق وصوله مدة ليست بالقصيرة

----------


## fnammas

متابع

----------


## aljameel

> هو ضرب بخط الترند على الديلي والاربع ساعات وارتد 
> اذا رغبت دخول بيع من السعر الحالي 
> 1.2930 او الانتظار لو صعد قريب من 1.2975 
> ممكن تبيع وتضع الستوب 1.2980 
> والهدف 1.1700  
> او اخذ نصيبك منه واغلق وهو الافضل 
> والله اعلم

  
اخي هو على 5لادقائق بيكون علم 
راقب العلم كسره من تحت او اختراقه من فوق مجرد الاختراق لاانصحك به احتمال مواصلة صعود 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للمجنون  احتمال يغلق موجة البيع ويكتفى باللو اليوم كنزول  والله اعلم دخلنا بموجة صاعدة   نحدد اهدافها فيما بعد حتى تتضح الرؤية  اي نزول للمجنون اتوقع لااخذ مراكز شراء لمواصلة الصعود  والله اعلم

----------


## aljooore

> شتقول للي عنده عقد 138.701 
> على المجنون شو نصيحتك

  ..... 
هل سيواصل الصعود ل 136
؟

----------


## aljameel

> شتقول للي عنده عقد 138.701 
> على المجنون شو نصيحتك

 بأذن يصل سعرك 
الصبر جميل

----------


## aljameel

الان متوقع للمحنون 134.20 
بشرط كسر 134.70 
والله اعلم

----------


## ابو راجي

شكرا لك و يعطيك العافية
انا راح اضل امام الجهاز استنى اوامرك
شكرا لك كتير
والله يجزيك الخير

----------


## aljoufi

> الان متوقع للمحنون 134.20 
> بشرط كسر 134.70 
> والله اعلم

 بارك الله فيك على تواصلك
ما معنى ثبات المجنون اغلب الفترات فوق 135.00 
وهل تؤيدني بالتعزيز من سعر 135.70 بفارق 100 نقطة بين الصفقتين

----------


## دانة

مشالله عليك اسم على مسمى يعطيك الف عافية على صبرك علينا وبذات المبتدئين زيي

----------


## توفيق12

ممكن اعرف رايك في اليورو ين
انا داخل بيع من 125.30

----------


## aljoufi

شكلنا عاكسين الطريق الياباني هو شراء وحنا نبيع

----------


## john abruzzi

خط المقاومة الأول لخطوط البايفوت R1  يواجه المجنون عند 135.87 
لا أعلم اذا كان قادر على الإختراق؟ 
ننتظر التأكيد من الأستاذ؟

----------


## john abruzzi

خط المقاومة الأول لخطوط البايفوت R1 يواجه المجنون عند 135.87 على فريم الساعة
لا أعلم اذا كان قادر على الإختراق؟ 
ننتظر التأكيد من الأستاذ؟

----------


## john abruzzi

اخترق النقطة 135.87 على الأرجح سيكمل الصعود  والله أعلم 
وينك يااستاذ؟

----------


## دانة

هل الباوند بيواصل تقدمه ولا نقفل

----------


## ابو راجي

انا كنت برا و هلا جيت
شو اساوي

----------


## ابو راجي

وينك يا استاذنا

----------


## ابو راجي

الجميل ان شاء الله ما تتاخر علينا

----------


## ابو راجي

ان شاء الله يكون تاخرك علينا خير
وان شاء الله ما يكون في شي

----------


## aljameel

> ان شاء الله يكون تاخرك علينا خير
> وان شاء الله ما يكون في شي

 هلا ابو راجي 
والله كانت نائم اؤمرني

----------


## aljameel

> هل الباوند بيواصل تقدمه ولا نقفل

 بأذن الله لل 137

----------


## ابو راجي

انا كنت نايم كمان و راح علي الربح
شو اعمل هلا شو بتنصحني يا اخي
و شكرا ازعجناك

----------


## arwa1

> بأذن الله لل 137

  
اول حاجه بارك الله فيك وعلى مجهوداتك اليوم   تؤجر عليه ان شاء الله 
ثم هل كل نزول ممكن نعتبره فرصه للشراء

----------


## aljameel

> انا كنت نايم كمان و راح علي الربح
> شو اعمل هلا شو بتنصحني يا اخي
> و شكرا ازعجناك

  
ابشر ابو الشباب بأذن الله الي يرضيك
بخدمتك 
طول بالك متى ماشفت فرصة سأنوه عليها 
راقب الملكي لو نزل مرة اخرى الان هو سعره9258 
لونزل قريب من الستوب  
ادخل شراء والله يرزقك من واسع فضله

----------


## ابو راجي

بدي اضل معك على المجنون
انا هلا دخلت المجنون بيع

----------


## aljameel

> بدي اضل معك على المجنون
> انا هلا دخلت المجنون بيع

 انتظر الصبر جميل

----------


## ابو راجي

ماشي
اخوي بس تشوف فرصة نزول يا ريت تعطيني امر
انا عم بستناك يا جميل
الله يحفظك

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.2772  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  شراء من السعر الحالي او في حال نزل شوي  الستوب 40 نقطة قريب من الشراء    الهدف بأذن الله  1.2950   الستوب  1.2730   والله الموفق

   ميروووووووووووووووك يااهل اليورو  ماشاء الله واصل صعود 1.2935

----------


## aljameel

> اول حاجه بارك الله فيك وعلى مجهوداتك اليوم تؤجر عليه ان شاء الله 
> ثم هل كل نزول ممكن نعتبره فرصه للشراء

 هلا وغلا 
لا هو عنده هدف 137 
الان يفضل الانتظار الموجة غير واضحة

----------


## yaserrr

اخوي الجميل علقني اليورو ين  
على 125.20  بيع والان مئة نقطة ارتفاع

----------


## sameer.alomari

> ميروووووووووووووووك يااهل اليورو     ماشاء الله واصل صعود 1.2935

  
الله يبارك فيك
أنا بعته على 1.2925 و الحمدلله على الربح ممتاز
و لكن بصراحه نقطة الدخول حسيت انها خاطئه لانو نزل بعد الشراء مباشره و وصل حدود دنيا و لكن الحمدلله صبرنا عليه يوم كامل لحد ما حقق الهدف. 
الجدير بالذكر انو نقطة الستوب كانت ضربة معلم و مدروسه بعنايه 
التوصيه الي انا دخلت على اساسها كانت توصية الاخ الكريم اسياسات
نقطة الدخول كانت 1.2825
الربح 1.2925
ستوب 1.2709 
100 نقطه كامله و لله الحمد
ماشاء الله الكريم و ألف شكر

----------


## aljoufi

اخوي الجميل من اي نقطة تتوقع ارتداد الGBP/JPY
تعبت وانا اعزز وهو يفحط لين قرب يخلص البنزين :Drive1:  
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## aljooore

> ممكن اعرف رايك في اليورو ين
> انا داخل بيع من 125.30

   
...................................... :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:  انا كمان

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو باوند  السعر الحالي  9261  شراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل شوي  الهدف بأذن الله  9350  الستوب  9204   والله الموفق

  
للمشاهدة 
لازلت التوصية وبأذن الله للهدف واعلى من الهدف

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

> للمشاهدة 
> لازلت التوصية وبأذن الله للهدف واعلى من الهدف

     اتوكلنا على الله  :Ongue:    ومعاك يباشا في الحلوه والمره  :Drive1:    بالتوفيق للجميع والله يجزاك عنا كل خير :013:

----------


## ابو راجي

ما شاء الله اتهمامك بالشباب و متابعتك معنا
عن جد انت من اهل الخير و اهل الخبرة
الله يجازيك خير انا دخلت اليورو باوند زي ما حكيت
و بستنى منك تحكيلنا متى ندخل المجنون

----------


## CheFX

الله يعطيك الف عافية وان شاء الله تلاقي هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك 
لكن عندي طلب صغير انا لا استطيع متابعة االتوصيات في جميع الاوقات بسبب قلت الوقت 
هل ممكن المساعده في هذا الموضوع

----------


## aljoufi

الله يعوض جنني المجنون واخذ نصف راس المال وشكله بياخذ النصف الثاني

----------


## ابو راجي

استاذنا بين شي بالنسبة للمجنون

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  أسف على التاخير لعدم تواجدي قرب الجهاز  المجنون  الان صاعد لل 136.10 ثم  والله اعلم ينزل لل 134.50   بشرط بقائه تحت 136.10  ثم يرتد لل 137.70 بأذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljoufi

اخي الجميل عندك فكرة عن برنامج Forex Killer

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل عندك فكرة عن برنامج Forex Killer

 هلا اخي  
اولا أنت من الجوف نسبة للمعرف 
البرنامج والله ماعندي فكرة فية 
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  متوقع النزول لل 1.2820 او قريب منها  ثم معاودة الصعود بأذن الله لل 1.3010  بشرط البقاء فوق 1.2820  والله اعلم  والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## aljoufi

نعم انا من الجوف يا عزيزي 
والبرنامج هذا يعطي اشارات الدخول والبيع والشراء وهذا موقع الشركة http://www.forex-killer.com/

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  للمتعلقين ومن  سألني عنه  متوقع هبوط بأذن الله لل 125  ثم يعاود الصعود لل 127  البقاء تحت 125 الاحتفاظ به  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> نعم انا من الجوف يا عزيزي 
> والبرنامج هذا يعطي اشارات الدخول والبيع والشراء وهذا موقع الشركة http://www.forex-killer.com/

 والله ونعم  الموقع مافتح معي  نصحية اعتمد على الله ثم نفسك  مافي برنامج يعطي دخول وخروج مثل عقل الانسان  الدخول والخروج يتغير مع حركة السعر  تعلم فلن تندم

----------


## aljooore

الجميل الله يعافيك ممكن يرجع 1.64123 الاسترليني فرنك

----------


## dooor

*اخي الفاضل *  *aljameel*  *
سعر الدولار فرنك الان 1.1875 وانا ماخذ عقد بيع خسران الان 25 نقطة 
ارجو توجيهاتك هل هو الى صعود ام نزول 
بارك الله فيك*

----------


## aljoufi

ايش اتعلم بالضبط دلني على الطريق
ابغى شي سهل نوعا ما لأن الإستيعاب لك عليه بحكم السن ومشاغل الدنيا

----------


## aljameel

> الجميل الله يعافيك ممكن يرجع 1.64123 الاسترليني فرنك

 هلا اخي 
هو اخترق الترند الهابط عند1.6420  
احتمال يرجع لاختبار الاختراق  
لو كسر الاختراق ممكن ينزل لل 1.6150 
والله اعلم

----------


## ابو راجي

اخي الجميل بدي اخد المجنون بيع واحط ستوب لوز عند

----------


## ابو راجي

اخي الجميل بدي اخد المجنون بيع واحط ستوب لوز عند 136.20
شو رايك

----------


## dooor

*اخي الفاضل *  *aljameel*  *
سعر الدولار فرنك الان 1.1875 وانا ماخذ عقد بيع خسران الان 25 نقطة 
ارجو توجيهاتك هل هو الى صعود ام نزول 
بارك الله فيك*

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم   المجنون مرة اخرى  والله اعلم بيتكون رأس وكتفين مقلوب  علىفريم 4 ساعات  الشروط مكتملة حتى اللحضة   الان بيتكون الكتف الايمن   مالم يصعد للقمة التي اليوم كونها اتوقع صحة النموذج  ويواصل هبوط ويكسر خط الرقبة   بأذن الله   1000 نقطة   والله اعلم  من لدية الخبرة المشاركة بالرى  والله الموفق

----------


## john abruzzi

أخي الكريم أنا فاتح 3 عقود على اليورو دولار بيع والأن أكثر العقود خسارة 23 نقطة ماالعمل؟ هل سيستمر بالصعود

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل بدي اخد المجنون بيع واحط ستوب لوز عند 136.20
> شو رايك

   الافضل تضع الستوب  الهاي تبع اليوم 136.52  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> *اخي الفاضل*

  

> *aljameel*  *سعر الدولار فرنك الان 1.1875 وانا ماخذ عقد بيع خسران الان 25 نقطة*  *ارجو توجيهاتك هل هو الى صعود ام نزول*  *بارك الله فيك*

    والله اعلم  الهبوط اقرب من الصعود  بشرط كسر 1.1835  اهداف الهبوط بأذن الله  1.1780  1.1730  1.1670  والله اعلم

----------


## dooor

*اخي الفاضل *  *aljameel*  *
سعر الدولار فرنك الان 1.1875 وانا ماخذ عقد بيع خسران الان 25 نقطة 
ارجو توجيهاتك هل هو الى صعود ام نزول 
بارك الله فيك*

----------


## Scarface

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  متوقع النزول لل 1.2820 او قريب منها  ثم معاودة الصعود بأذن الله لل 1.3010  بشرط البقاء فوق 1.2820  والله اعلم  والله يوفق الجميع

  تحليل منطقي. وتسلم يا غالي

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الكريم أنا فاتح 3 عقود على اليورو دولار بيع والأن أكثر العقود خسارة 23 نقطة ماالعمل؟ هل سيستمر بالصعود

  
ضع ستوب عند 1.2945 
هو متوقع ينزل لل 1.2820 
بشرط كسر 1.2885 
والله اعلم

----------


## dooor

حتى لو ما جاوبتني بضلني بحبك 
بس المشكلة انو في عقدين مفتوحين 
الله يجزاك الخير السعر الان 1.1861

----------


## dooor

_استاذي الفاضل  aljameel 
بارك الله فيك وفي من تحب 
جزاك الله كل خير انت واعضاء هذا المنتدى عامة 
شكرا لكم_

----------


## aljameel

> حتى لو ما جاوبتني بضلني بحبك 
> بس المشكلة انو في عقدين مفتوحين 
> الله يجزاك الخير السعر الان 1.1861

 اخي جاوبتك والله ماني عارف وين الاجابة  غريبة  اكرر أسفي لك  المهم هو عنده هدف بأذن الله   1.1780  1.1730  1.1670  بشرط كسر 1.1835  الستوب الهاي اليوم  والله اعلم

----------


## aljoufi

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم   المجنون مرة اخرى  والله اعلم بيتكون رأس وكتفين مقلوب علىفريم 4 ساعات  الشروط مكتملة حتى اللحضة   الان بيتكون الكتف الايمن   مالم يصعد للقمة التي اليوم كونها اتوقع صحة النموذج  ويواصل هبوط ويكسر خط الرقبة   بأذن الله   1000 نقطة   والله اعلم  من لدية الخبرة المشاركة بالرى  والله الموفق

 بشر ايش اخبار الشكل المتكون هل جد جديد

----------


## aljameel

> _استاذي الفاضل_  _aljameel_  _بارك الله فيك وفي من تحب_  _جزاك الله كل خير انت واعضاء هذا المنتدى عامة_  _شكرا لكم_

 والله الذي لا اله الا هو كتبت الاجابة وين راحت لا اعرف 
الان جاوبتك مرة اخرى 
ولاتزعل

----------


## aljameel

> حتى لو ما جاوبتني بضلني بحبك 
> بس المشكلة انو في عقدين مفتوحين 
> الله يجزاك الخير السعر الان 1.1861

 اخي شوف المشاركة رقم 
504 
510

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  أسف على التاخير لعدم تواجدي قرب الجهاز  المجنون  الان صاعد لل 136.10 ثم  والله اعلم ينزل لل 134.50   بشرط بقائه تحت 136.10  ثم يرتد لل 137.70 بأذن الله  والله الموفق

   مبرووك لمن دخل بيع بالمجنون  الوصل لل 134.50  ومواصلة الهبوط الاحتفاظ به

----------


## aljameel

> بشر ايش اخبار الشكل المتكون هل جد جديد

 جوفي لسه يأخذ وقت 
شرط كسر الرقبة

----------


## ابو راجي

يعني بعد 134.5 نوقف البيع

----------


## aljameel

> يعني بعد 134.5 نوقف البيع

 ابوراجي 
متوقع 134.50 
لو واصل نزول وبقائه تحت 134.50  
احتفظ به احتمال مزيد من الهبوط 
المهم انت بائع على كم خبرني

----------


## aladel

أخي العزيز 
عندي هج اسكر الباي يعني؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> أخي العزيز 
> عندي هج اسكر الباي يعني؟؟

 وضح مافهمت عليك

----------


## ابو راجي

انا بايع على 135.5 وحاط الستوب لوز عند 136
وعامل 0.2
يعني عقدين شو رايك اخي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## john abruzzi

والله مايقلقني اليورو دولار وصعوده القاتل ......

----------


## aljameel

> انا بايع على 135.5 وحاط الستوب لوز عند 136
> وعامل 0.2
> يعني عقدين شو رايك اخي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

   الله يسامحك انت سألتني كم مرة   خير أن شاء الله  وقلت لك بيع وهو عند 136  زعلتني ابوراجي  اوكي ضع لك هدف 134.50  لو واصل نزول خليك فيه وقدم الستوب   لو ارتد من 134.50 + -   ادخل شراء فيه والهدف بأذن الله   137.70  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> والله مايقلقني اليورو دولار وصعوده القاتل ......

 اخي لو اخترق الهاي 1.2945 
هيوصل لل 1.2975 
وبأذن الله ينزل  
الصبر جميل

----------


## aljameel

> والله مايقلقني اليورو دولار وصعوده القاتل ......

 اخي لو اخترق الهاي 1.2945 
هيوصل لل 1.2975  
وبأذن الله ينزل  
ولو نزل وكسر 1.2885 
والله اعلم تشوف 1.2820   
الصبر جميل

----------


## ابو راجي

كنت خايف والله و استنيت لما انت اكدت خبر النزول
نصيب

----------


## ابو راجي

كم احط الستوب لوز هلا انا عندي 136

----------


## ابو راجي

ضرب الستوب لوز و خسرت 110
قدر اله و ما شاء فعل

----------


## ابو راجي

شو امل هلا ادخل بيع و لا شو اخوي
كمان شو احط  الستوب لوز 
يا ريت تنصحني بالارفام

----------


## aljameel

انا قلت لك الستوب الهاي اليوم 
136.52 
بأذن الله نازل 
التزم بالاستوب

----------


## aljameel

لا تدخل بيع  
احتمال يواصل طلوع

----------


## aljameel

اختراق 136.10 
البقاء فوقها 
137 
137.50 
والله اعلم

----------


## john abruzzi

مارأيك في اليورو دولار مازال في تصاعد.
بماذا تشير أستاذنا؟

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم المجنون اكتفى بالنزول عند 135.27 
من اراد الدخول شراء 
من السعر الحالي 135.90 
والستوب 135.27

----------


## aljameel

توقعت يصحح المودوجة الصاعدة عند 61% 
اكتفى بالتصحيح عند 38% 
هدف المجنون 137 
137.70 
والله اعلم

----------


## dooor

استاذي الفاضل  aljameel
بارك الله فيك وشكراً على مجهوداتك الرائعة ،الله يعينك ويعطيك مليون حسنة وعافية

----------


## basel232

اخوي الغالي 
ماهو وضع EUR/GBP 
جزاك الله كل خير يارب

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الغالي 
> ماهو وضع EUR/GBP 
> جزاك الله كل خير يارب

 اخي بأذن الله طالع  الان ينتظر الباوند يخلص صعود   ويبداء هو بالصعود  راقب المجنون عند 137.70  والله اعلم من هنا يبداء بالنزول  واليورو باوند يبداء صعود  مع الالتزام بالستوب   9204  والله اعلم

----------


## mr.7ussen

> توقعت يصحح المودوجة الصاعدة عند 61% 
> اكتفى بالتصحيح عند 38% 
> هدف المجنون 137 
> 137.70 
> والله اعلم

 *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*   *هل ممكن دخول شراء الان على المجنون*   *وبارك الله فيك وشكرآ*

----------


## aljameel

> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*   *هل ممكن دخول شراء الان على المجنون*   *وبارك الله فيك وشكرآ*

 الافضل اختراق الهاي اليومي 
والدخول شراء

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم   المجنون مرة اخرى  والله اعلم بيتكون رأس وكتفين مقلوب علىفريم 4 ساعات  الشروط مكتملة حتى اللحضة   الان بيتكون الكتف الايمن   مالم يصعد للقمة التي اليوم كونها اتوقع صحة النموذج  ويواصل هبوط ويكسر خط الرقبة   بأذن الله   1000 نقطة   والله اعلم  من لدية الخبرة المشاركة بالرى  والله الموفق

   ما اتمناه عدم اختراق الهاي اليومي  لكي يكتمل تكوين الكتف الايمن من الرأس والكتفين المقلوب  شرط صحة النموذج عدم الارتفاع اكثر من 50% من تصحيح الموجة  وال 50% هي الهاي اليوم

----------


## aljameel

توضيح لحركة المجنون  على فريم الساعة  الموجة العامة هابطة  مالم يخترق الهاي 141.51  فنحن بموجة هابطة  الان بيصحح الموجة الهابطة الثالثة   وصحح حتى اللحضة عند 50%  متوقع التصحيح عند 61%  وهذا لا اتمناه حتى يكتمل تكون الرأس والكتفين المقلوب  وهدف النموذج تقريبا 122  لو اكتفى بال 50% تصحيح بأذن الله   نشوف 122 والله اعلم  لويصحح عند 61%   فسيصعد لل 137.70  مالم يخترق الهاي اليوم فاتجاهه لل 133  هل يكتفي بالصعود الله اعلم  من اراد الدخول بيع من السعر الحالي  والستوب الهاي اليوم 136.52  والهدف بأذن الله 133 كهدف اول  الشراء باختراق الهاي اليوم 136.52  والهدف بأذن الله 137.70

----------


## mostafa_anwr

السلام عليكم استاذ جميل اى رايك فى الكيبل هل هو بيستعد للصعود وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## ابو راجي

في تغييل اشي بالصفقة اخوي
ولا نضل زي ما احنا

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة

----------


## mostafa_anwr

ربنا يتقبل استاذ جميل

----------


## mostafa_anwr

ابو راجى قصدك صفقة اليورو بوند؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  توكلت على الله ودخلت بيع المجنون  من السعر الحالي  136.10  وهدفي بأذن الله   132.30   والستوب   136.60   لو قدر الله وانضرب الستوب سأدخل شراء  وهدفي بأذن الله 137.70  والله الموفق

----------


## baseemosos

وانا دخلت بيع معاك وتفعلت الصفقه  والى هدفنا ياكريم

----------


## samer samara

و معك بيع يالجميل و بالتوفيق بإذن الله

----------


## vron2005

مشكور اخوي الجميل وجزاك الله الف خير 
اخوي بصراحه انا معجب باسلوبك 
هنا اتسائل هل تعتمد على الفيبو فقط ام تعتمد على اشياء اخرى 
فى انتظار ردك

----------


## ابو راجي

ضرب الستوب
الله يرحمنا برحمته  ر يعوض علينا
عم بستنى توصياتك اخ جميل

----------


## دانة

السلام عليكم انشالله بداية موفقه للجميع والله يعوض على صفقة بيع المجنون 
هل في صفقة جديده

----------


## CheFX

ضرب الستوب الحمدالله رب العالمين  ب - 50 نقطه بعملية البيع من ال 136.10

----------


## CheFX

وووووووووووووووو مبروك تحقق هدف الشراء ب 120 نقطه والحمدالله رب العالمين 
مبروك لمن دخل صفقة الشراء

----------


## kuwaitey

الله يعوض عليكم يا أخوانى وخسارة الفلوس تتعوض   ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  توكلت على الله ودخلت بيع المجنون  من السعر الحالي  136.10  وهدفي بأذن الله  132.30   والستوب   136.60   لو قدر الله وانضرب الستوب سأدخل شراء  وهدفي بأذن الله 137.70  والله الموفق

   الحمد لله خسرنا 50 نقطة  وربحنا 110 نقطة  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## ابو راجي

اهلين يا جميل
طيب شو بتنصح هلا
الحمدلله ربي

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي  1.9575  شراء   من 1.9480   الستوب   1.9450  الهدف بأذن الله  1.9800 لل 2.000  والله اعلم

----------


## yaserrr

اوكي الله كريم الله يعطيك العافية  
الاسبوع هذا جدا سيئ معي  
لكن يالله الله كريم انشاء الله موفق خير اخوي الجميل

----------


## mohm1978

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي  1.9575  شراء   من 1.9480   الستوب   1.9450  الهدف بأذن الله  1.9800 لل 2.000  والله اعلم

 أخي الكريم انت تقصد امر معلق ؟

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  137.47  شراء من السعر الحالي  الهدف بأذن الله  139  الستوب  137.20  والله الموفق  الستوب قريب من الشراء 27 نقطة

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الكريم انت تقصد امر معلق ؟

 نعم اخي امر معلق

----------


## توفيق12

اذا كتب الله وتفعلت صفقة اليورو استرالي نخليها حتى لو قفل السوق

----------


## aljameel

> اذا كتب الله وتفعلت صفقة اليورو استرالي نخليها حتى لو قفل السوق

 شايفه طالع 100 نقطة 
بأذن الله ينزل وياخذنا معه

----------


## توفيق12

يعني هل ممكن ينزل 200 نقطة في هذه الساعات

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  137.47  شراء من السعر الحالي  الهدف بأذن الله  139  الستوب  137.20  والله الموفق   الستوب قريب من الشراء 27 نقطة

   الغاء التوصية

----------


## توفيق12

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  137.47  شراء من السعر الحالي  الهدف بأذن الله  139  الستوب  137.20  والله الموفق   الستوب قريب من الشراء 27 نقطة

  
ضرب الستوب 
هاردلك لمن دخل
معوضة بادن الله

----------


## aljameel

> يعني هل ممكن ينزل 200 نقطة في هذه الساعات

 متوقع يصعد لل 1.9740  ثم يهبط لل 1.9480  والله اعلم

----------


## ابو راجي

ضرب الستوب بس بسيطة خسارة صغيرة
ان شاء الله منعوضها

----------


## CheFX

ربنا ان شاء الله بعوض الجميع 
خساره بسيطه معوضه انشاالله من شراء المجنون فقط -27 نقطه
معوضه يا رب

----------


## silverhawk145

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي  1.9575  شراء   من 1.9480   الستوب   1.9450  الهدف بأذن الله  1.9800 لل 2.000  والله اعلم

   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): تم وضع الامر المعلق وباذن الله صفقة موفقة :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## ابو راجي

اخي الجميل شو رايك احط الامر المعلق لليورو والاسترالي و اكبر الستوب شوي

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل شو رايك احط الامر المعلق لليورو والاسترالي و اكبر الستوب شوي

 ممتاز

----------


## دانة

استاذي جميل الجميل ممكن احط الامر المعلق الحين وادخل معكم في التوصية
وفي حاجه نفسي اقولها لك منجد انت استاذ رائع ويا حظنا فيك وبالاخص احنا المبتدئين محفظتي من 1500 صفيتها 1000 لاكن من بديت بتوصياتك والحمدلله بديت اعوض
بارك الله فيك وفي رزقك ورزقنا وياك قولو امين

----------


## ابو راجي

انا اوردر اليورو والاسترالي ما رح اقدر اعمله
لانه الزوج هاد مو فعل عندي
بس بقدر اشوفه ما بقدر اعمل عليه لا بيع و لا شراء
مش عارف ليه

----------


## ابو راجي

ما في توصيه على المجنون او اي عملة تانية
اخي الكريم

----------


## aljooore

اخي العزيز 
ممكن اتعبك شوي بس ابي نصيحه 
124.21  يورو ين
1.64123  استرليني باوند
97.685 دولار ين
1.28572 دولاريورو 
انا متوهقه في هذي الصفقات ممكن نصيححتك الله لا يهينك

----------


## aljameel

> اخي العزيز 
> ممكن اتعبك شوي بس ابي نصيحه 
> 124.21 يورو ين 1.64123 استرليني باوند
> 97.685 دولار ين
> 1.28572 دولاريورو 
> انا متوهقه في هذي الصفقات ممكن نصيححتك الله لا يهينك

 بس لو توضح كل واحدة منها شراء بيع   سعر الشراء وسعر البيع  استرليني باوند ماذا تقصد  واحاول اساعدك بقدر المستطاع

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي جميل الجميل ممكن احط الامر المعلق الحين وادخل معكم في التوصية
> وفي حاجه نفسي اقولها لك منجد انت استاذ رائع ويا حظنا فيك وبالاخص احنا المبتدئين محفظتي من 1500 صفيتها 1000 لاكن من بديت بتوصياتك والحمدلله بديت اعوض
> بارك الله فيك وفي رزقك ورزقنا وياك قولو امين

 اليوم الوقت لا يساعد 
الاثنين بأذن الله 
الله يرزقك واشوف محفظتك 100000

----------


## aljameel

> ما في توصيه على المجنون او اي عملة تانية
> اخي الكريم

 اليوم اجازة 
الاثنين أن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

هلا اخي 
اؤمرني الخاص فاتح

----------


## aljooore

> اخي العزيز 
> ممكن اتعبك شوي بس ابي نصيحه 
> 124.21 يورو ين
> 1.64123 استرليني فرنك
> 97.685 دولار ين
> 1.28572 دولاريورو 
> انا متوهقه في هذي الصفقات ممكن نصيححتك الله لا يهينك

  
كلهم بيع من هالارقام

----------


## المصرى2009

مشكور اخى

----------


## ابو راجي

شكرا لك يا جميل 
انشاء الله منشوف الخير على ايديك
ويعطيفك العافية غلبناك هاليومين كتير
انشاء الله ربنا يجازيك خير عليه

----------


## aljameel

> اخي العزيز 
> ممكن اتعبك شوي بس ابي نصيحه 
> 124.21 يورو ين
> 1.64123 استرليني باوند
> 97.685 دولار ين
> 1.28572 دولاريورو 
> انا متوهقه في هذي الصفقات ممكن نصيححتك الله لا يهينك

 اخي العزيز  باجتهد ممكن اصيب وممكن اخطي  والله اعلم بالنسبة الاسترليني فرنك مالم يكسر تقريبا 1.6380  فهو صاعد لل 1.6900  واحتمال تمدد فوق 1.7000  متوقع الارتداد من احد النقاط  ينزل 1.6540  ويرتد  ينزل 1.6400 ويرتد   اليورو دولار  المتوقع صعود  راقب 1.2860  لو كسرها بتطلع بربح بأذن الله  الدولار ين الان على نقطة مهمة راقب 98.33 احتمال يرتد منها لسعر شراءك لو اخترقها واغلق شمعة 4 ساعات متوقع مواصلة الصعود 99.40  وفوق 100  والله اعلم  اليورو ين  الخسارة الاكبر لديك  فوق 126 لايطمئن  لانه اختراق لخط ترند واغلاق اكثر من شمعة 4 ساعات   واغلاق ديلي  ومحتمل يكون موجة دافعة قد تذهب لل 128.50 لل 130  كل هذا لانه فوق 126  والله اعلم  لاتتسرع بأتاخذ القرار   خبر يلغي الشارت   والله يبعد عنا و عنك الخسارة  وسأتابع معك أثناء التداول لو استجد جديد  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  التوصية ليوم الاثنين والله الموفق  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي 1.2929  المتوقع صعود  نراقب الافتتاح لو افتتح على نزول  نراقب نقطة 1.2860 لو كسرها  ندخل شراء من 1.2860 لل 1.2820  الستوب   1.2820  لو فتح على صعود واخترق 1.2936  ندخل شراء  الستوب   1.2860  اختراق 1.2975  نحكرك الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الاهدف بأذن الله  1.3000      1.3100 + -  الله يرزقنا جميعا ويبعد الخسارة عنا اجمعين أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## العاشق

مساء الخير اخي الجميل
سأكون متابع معك ان شاء الله تعالى
م نظرتك للمجنون للاسبوع القادم 
انا تركت صفقات شراء مفتوحة وسعر النقطة مرتفع عندي
ارجو افادتي اخي العزيز

----------


## عبدالله المعايطة

اسمحلي اتشرف يا ابو مروان بتهنئتك والدعاء لك من كل قلبي بالتوفيق الدائم.  وتقبل مني بيت الشعر هذا:  القلب يجبرني عليك انت بالذات                                            ولا العرب واجد وغيرك مزايين

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الخير اخي الجميل
> سأكون متابع معك ان شاء الله تعالى
> م نظرتك للمجنون للاسبوع القادم 
> انا تركت صفقات شراء مفتوحة وسعر النقطة مرتفع عندي
> ارجو افادتي اخي العزيز

 الان وقف على نقطة مهمة من الصعب تحديد اهدافه  والله اعلم فوق 137 فهو اقرب للصعود  تحت 137 فهو اقرب للنزول  البقاء فوق 137 متوقع الاهداف 137.50 138 اختراق 138.34 قد يذهب به  139 140  والله الموفق  عدلت المشاركة لوجد خطى 127 الصح 137

----------


## aljameel

> اسمحلي اتشرف يا ابو مروان بتهنئتك والدعاء لك من كل قلبي بالتوفيق الدائم. وتقبل مني بيت الشعر هذا:  القلب يجبرني عليك انت بالذات ولا العرب واجد وغيرك مزايين

   وانا اتشرف بوجودك ومرورك   واشكرك من القلب على بيت الشعر  تقديري واحترامي لشخصك

----------


## العاشق

بار ك الله فيك اخي الجميل
اتمنى للجميع الربح الوفير

----------


## المسعودي H

مرحبا اخي ممكن توقعك للاسترالي دولار ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا اخي ممكن توقعك للاسترالي دولار ولك جزيل الشكر

 هلا اخي   متوقع صعود   6620 6650 6670  ويرتد من احدها لل 6510 لل 6480 كسر 6480 مزيد من الهبوط  البقاء فوق 6670 مزيد من الصعود  احتمال لل 6840  والله اعلم

----------


## basel232

صباح الخير  
ماهو وضع الدولار أسترالي الأمر المعلق 
تقل ودي وإحترامي

----------


## المسعودي H

> هلا اخي   متوقع صعود   6620 6650 6670  ويرتد من احدها لل 6510 لل 6480 كسر 6480 مزيد من الهبوط  البقاء فوق 6670 مزيد من الصعود  احتمال لل 6840   والله اعلم

  
بارك لله فيك  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير  
> ماهو وضع الدولار أسترالي الأمر المعلق 
> تقل ودي وإحترامي

 اخي تقصد اليورو استرالي  لازلت التوصية قائمة

----------


## silverhawk145

> اخي تقصد اليورو استرالي  لازلت التوصية قائمة

 
اخى الجميل انا واضع امر شراء عند 1.9510 والاستب 1.9440 ولكنها لم تتفعل قبل مالسوق يقفل 
فهل هذه الرؤية بالبنسبة لليورو استرالى لازالت قائمة 
وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااا

----------


## ابو راجي

نشكرك اخي الجميل على تعبك معنا
خاصة نحن المبتدئين و تحملك لاسئلتنا الكثيرة وردك عليها بصدر رحب
بالتوفيق

----------


## silverhawk145

> نشكرك اخي الجميل على تعبك معنا
> خاصة نحن المبتدئين و تحملك لاسئلتنا الكثيرة وردك عليها بصدر رحب
> بالتوفيق

 
بجد اخى الجميل ده راجل محترم جداااااااااااا  وبجد قليل جدااا لما تلاقى احد يساعد المبتدئين بهذه الطريقة وبجد نشكرك على اسئلتنل الكثيرة وانا عارف ان احنا بجد تعبينك ولكن والله انا بدعيلك فى كل صفقة سواء كانت حققت الهدف او الاستوب لوز 
اشكرك جدااااااااااااااااااااااا   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): وجزااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااا :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل انا واضع امر شراء عند 1.9510 والاستب 1.9440 ولكنها لم تتفعل قبل مالسوق يقفل 
> فهل هذه الرؤية بالبنسبة لليورو استرالى لازالت قائمة 
> وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااا

 التوصية لازالت قائمة واوامرك جيدة جدا   

> نشكرك اخي الجميل على تعبك معنا
> خاصة نحن المبتدئين و تحملك لاسئلتنا الكثيرة وردك عليها بصدر رحب
> بالتوفيق

 بخدمة الجميع   

> بجد اخى الجميل ده راجل محترم جداااااااااااا وبجد قليل جدااا لما تلاقى احد يساعد المبتدئين بهذه الطريقة وبجد نشكرك على اسئلتنل الكثيرة وانا عارف ان احنا بجد تعبينك ولكن والله انا بدعيلك فى كل صفقة سواء كانت حققت الهدف او الاستوب لوز 
> اشكرك جدااااااااااااااااااااااا وجزااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااا

 جزاك الله خير 
والله مااسعى له هو الدعاء

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي  1.9575  شراء   من 1.9480   الستوب   1.9450  الهدف بأذن الله  1.9800 لل 2.000   والله اعلم

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السلام عليكم  التوصية ليوم الاثنين والله الموفق  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي 1.2929  المتوقع صعود  نراقب الافتتاح لو افتتح على نزول  نراقب نقطة 1.2860 لو كسرها  ندخل شراء من 1.2860 لل 1.2820  الستوب   1.2820  لو فتح على صعود واخترق 1.2936  ندخل شراء  الستوب   1.2860  اختراق 1.2975  نحكرك الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الاهدف بأذن الله  1.3000   1.3100 + -   الله يرزقنا جميعا ويبعد الخسارة عنا اجمعين أمين يارب العالمين

   للمشاهدة والله يرزق الجميع بأذن الله تتحقق الاهداف

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

هلا وغلا أخي الجميل   بالتوفيق يالغالي    وأسبوع مربح ان شاء الله 1000 نقطه    :AA:

----------


## aljameel

بسم الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم   يوم موفق للجميع بأذن الله  الكيبل الباوند دولار  والله اعلم  متوقع نزول لل 1.3890   الشراء من النقطة المذكورة + 10 _ 10 نقاط  الستوب 1.3858  الهدف بأذن الله  1.4040  1.4150  والله الموفق

----------


## ابو راجي

انت تقصد باوند دولار وليس ين

----------


## ashehri

جزاك الله خير

----------


## بسيم محمد

> بسم الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم   يوم موفق للجميع بأذن الله  الكيبل الباوند ين   والله اعلم  متوقع نزول لل 1.3890   الشراء من النقطة المذكورة + 10 _ 10 نقاط  الستوب 1.3958  الهدف بأذن الله  1.4040  1.4150   والله الموفق

  1.3858

----------


## sameer.alomari

> بسم الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم   يوم موفق للجميع بأذن الله  الكيبل الباوند ين   والله اعلم  متوقع نزول لل 1.3890   الشراء من النقطة المذكورة + 10 _ 10 نقاط  الستوب 1.3958  الهدف بأذن الله  1.4040  1.4150   والله الموفق

 عزيزي هل تقصد الباوند/دولار؟
و أتوقع أنك تقصد الستوب 1.3858 
هل أنا مخطئ؟

----------


## kuwaitey

> بسم الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم   يوم موفق للجميع بأذن الله  الكيبل الباوند ين   والله اعلم  متوقع نزول لل 1.3890   الشراء من النقطة المذكورة + 10 _ 10 نقاط  الستوب 1.3958  الهدف بأذن الله  1.4040  1.4150   والله الموفق

   عفوا اخوى الباوند ين حاليا 136.14

----------


## aljameel

> 1.3858

  

> انت تقصد باوند دولار وليس ين

  

> عزيزي هل تقصد الباوند/دولار؟
> و أتوقع أنك تقصد الستوب 1.3858 
> هل أنا مخطئ؟

 شكرا على التنبيه  المقصود الباوند دولار  عدلت المشاركة  عقلي مع المجنون

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  الباوند ين  والله اعلم متوقع نزول لل 135.70 + -  الشراء من السعر المتوقع  الستوب سأضع استوبان له لان حركته سريعة  135.46  135.30  الاهداف سأحددها لاحقاء  والله الموفق

----------


## ابو راجي

بالنسبة لليور استاذ
شراء من 1.2860

----------


## aljameel

الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالشراء فوات ربح ولاخسارة

----------


## aljameel

> بالنسبة لليور استاذ
> شراء من 1.2860

 انتظر لا تستعجل

----------


## العاشق

مساء الخير اخي الجميل 
تفعلت صفقة الباوند دولار؟؟ 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## زكريا العتيبى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  الباوند ين  والله اعلم متوقع نزول لل 135.70 + -  الشراء من السعر المتوقع  الستوب سأضع استوبان له لان حركته سريعة  135.46  135.30  الاهداف سأحددها لاحقاء   والله الموفق

  هل تقصد ان ندخل التوصية بدون وضع الهدف  على ان نتابع معك الى ان تحدد الهدف  مع كل الشكر لك ومزيد من التوفيق والنجاح

----------


## ابو راجي

اخي الكريم انا دخلت صفقة اليورو لانه الامر كان معلق عندي
شراء 1.2860
و ربحان للان 25 نقطة
شو نصيحتك استنى الهدف او ارفع الستوب او اطلع

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم     السلام عليكم  التوصية ليوم الاثنين والله الموفق  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي 1.2929  المتوقع صعود  نراقب الافتتاح لو افتتح على نزول  نراقب نقطة 1.2860 لو كسرها  ندخل شراء من 1.2860 لل 1.2820  الستوب   1.2820  لو فتح على صعود واخترق 1.2936  ندخل شراء  الستوب   1.2860  اختراق 1.2975  نحكرك الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الاهدف بأذن الله  1.3000   1.3100 + -   الله يرزقنا جميعا ويبعد الخسارة عنا اجمعين أمين يارب العالمين

 اللهم ربي لك والشكر نزل لل 1.2834 السعر وصل 1.2886 الاستقرارفوق 1.2860 للا هداف بأذن لله كسرها وكسر 820 ممكن معاودة الشراء من تحت والله اعلم    

> بسم الرحمن الرحيم    السلام عليكم     يوم موفق للجميع بأذن الله    الكيبل الباوند دولار   والله اعلم      متوقع نزول لل 1.3890     الشراء من النقطة المذكورة + 10 _ 10 نقاط    الستوب 1.3858    الهدف بأذن الله    1.4040    1.4150    والله الموفق

 الحمد لله وصل لل 1.3891  الاستقرار فوق1.3940 بأذن للاهداف  كسرها والاستقرار تحتها ممكن معاودة الشراء من تحت    

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    المجنون  الباوند ين  والله اعلم متوقع نزول لل 135.70 + -  الشراء من السعر المتوقع  الستوب سأضع استوبان له لان حركته سريعة  135.46  135.30  الاهداف سأحددها لاحقاء   والله الموفق

 الحمد لله نزل 135.97  وواصل صعود لل 137.20  الاستقرار فوق 136.60 للهدف بأذن الله  كسرها والبقاء تحتها ممكن معاودة الشراء من تحت  الهدف بأذن الله 139.70

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

مشكور ياباشا  
دخلنا الكيبل وحطينا الاستوب وسعر البيع  
وبروح انام والله يكتب الي فيه الخير

----------


## aljameel

> مشكور ياباشا  
> دخلنا الكيبل وحطينا الاستوب وسعر البيع  
> وبروح انام والله يكتب الي فيه الخير

 توكل على الله وروح نام   بأذن الله 1.4170  المهم الالتزام بالستوب

----------


## forex_EGYPT

ماشاء الله عليك بارك الله فيك وفي علمك وجعل ماتقدمه في ميزان حسناتك
أرجو قبول متابعتي للتعلم والأستفادة من حضرتك

----------


## aljameel

> ماشاء الله عليك بارك الله فيك وفي علمك وجعل ماتقدمه في ميزان حسناتك
> أرجو قبول متابعتي للتعلم والأستفادة من حضرتك

 جزاك الله خير
وبخدمتك وبخدمة الجميع

----------


## ابوجراح

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن موفق ان شاء الله اخي الجميل

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

اللهم لك الحمد حتى حترضى   
جزاك الله خير يابطل 
الكيبل ابداع ابداع

----------


## aBoRaMa

> السلام عليكم

  
تم الاختراق

----------


## aljooore

ممكن تحديث بالنسبه لباوند فرنك شو رايك

----------


## fady

صباح الخير هل من الممكن الدخول فى توية اليورو الأن 
لك كل شكر اخى

----------


## توفيق12

ممكن تحقيق هدف الباوند دولار 1.4150

----------


## sameer.alomari

> ممكن تحقيق هدف الباوند دولار 1.4150

 حققو و خلص 
تحياتي

----------


## ابو راجي

استاذنا بالنسبة لليورو 
ننتظر تحقيق الهدف الثاني

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم   يوم موفق للجميع بأذن الله  الكيبل الباوند دولار  والله اعلم  متوقع نزول لل 1.3890   الشراء من النقطة المذكورة + 10 _ 10 نقاط  الستوب 1.3858  الهدف بأذن الله  1.4040  1.4150   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الف الف مبرووووووووووك

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  الباوند ين  والله اعلم متوقع نزول لل 135.70 + -  الشراء من السعر المتوقع  الستوب سأضع استوبان له لان حركته سريعة  135.46  135.30  الاهداف سأحددها لاحقاء   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الف الف مبرووووووووووك

----------


## ابو راجي

اليوووووووووووووووووووووووم حققناااااااااااااااااااا اهداف كتير والله انك تستحق الدعاء والشكر الكثير مناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا الحمدلله كثيرا

----------


## دانة

مبروك اخوي رغم اني اخذت الربح بدري شوي بس مدري في توصية قريبة ولا نريح اشوي

----------


## Leonardo

الف مبروك اخوانى بارك الله فيكم ولكم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  التوصية ليوم الاثنين والله الموفق  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي 1.2929  المتوقع صعود  نراقب الافتتاح لو افتتح على نزول  نراقب نقطة 1.2860 لو كسرها  ندخل شراء من 1.2860 لل 1.2820  الستوب   1.2820  لو فتح على صعود واخترق 1.2936  ندخل شراء  الستوب   1.2860  اختراق 1.2975  نحكرك الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الاهدف بأذن الله  1.3000   1.3100 + -   الله يرزقنا جميعا ويبعد الخسارة عنا اجمعين أمين يارب العالمين

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الف الف مبروووك  وصل السعر 1.3070  باقي من الهدف 30 نقطة

----------


## توفيق12

مبروووووك عليكم
للاسف لم ادخل
هل ممكن اخي الجميل ان اليورو دولار يرتد خصوصا مع الاخبار المتوقعة للدولار

----------


## aljameel

> مبروووووك عليكم
> للاسف لم ادخل
> هل ممكن اخي الجميل ان اليورو دولار يرتد خصوصا مع الاخبار المتوقعة للدولار

 مافهمت عليك يرتد فوق ولا تحت

----------


## aljameel

> اليوووووووووووووووووووووووم حققناااااااااااااااااااا اهداف كتير والله انك تستحق الدعاء والشكر الكثير مناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا الحمدلله كثيرا

 الحمد الله مبروك   

> مبروك اخوي رغم اني اخذت الربح بدري شوي بس مدري في توصية قريبة ولا نريح اشوي

 الله يبارك فيكي   

> الف مبروك اخوانى بارك الله فيكم ولكم

 الله يبارك فيك

----------


## توفيق12

> مافهمت عليك يرتد فوق ولا تحت

 تحت اخي الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> تحت اخي الجميل

  
ممكن يرتد لل 1.2940 لل 1.2970 
ولاكن ليس دعوة للبيع

----------


## silverhawk145

الفففففففففففففففففففف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك  اخى الجميل 
وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  الكيبل ممكن يواصل صعود 1.4330 بشرط اختراق القمة اليوم  المجنون ممكن يواصل صعود لل 141 بشرط اختراق القمة اليوم  انا جالس اراقب المجنون   والله اعلم له هدف تحت تحت   ليس دعوة لا للبيع او الشراء  ولاكن من اراد يدخل بيع المجنون من 141 تقريبا + - والستوب 142   والهدف بأذن الله 128.70  تحت المراقبة سأنوه له بأذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الفففففففففففففففففففف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك اخى الجميل 
> وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

 الله يبارك فيك

----------


## العاشق

اخي الجميل ان اللسان عاجز عن الشكر  :Hands:  :Hands:  ندعو الله تعالى ان يكون ما تقدمه لأعضاء المنتدى في ميزان حسناتك الله يبارك لك ويبارك فيك ويرحم والديك اللهم آمين  فعلا اخي الجميل ينطبق عليك قول الشاعر ابو فراس الحمداني  وفي الليلة الظلماء يفتقد البدر  انت كعادتك كنت البدر ليلة أمس مثل كل  :015:  تقبل تقديري وإعجابي بتحليلاتك الرائعة

----------


## aljameel

المجنون   والله اعلم  متوقع النزول لل   138.50  137.60  ومن احدهما ارتداد لل 141 بأذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل ان اللسان عاجز عن الشكر  ندعو الله تعالى ان يكون ما تقدمه لأعضاء المنتدى في ميزان حسناتك الله يبارك لك ويبارك فيك ويرحم والديك اللهم آمين  فعلا اخي الجميل ينطبق عليك قول الشاعر ابو فراس الحمداني  وفي الليلة الظلماء يفتقد البدر  انت كعادتك كنت البدر ليلة أمس مثل كل  تقبل تقديري وإعجابي بتحليلاتك الرائعة

  
جزاك الله خير 
كلام حلو من حلو

----------


## mostafa_anwr

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله استاذ جميل اى رايك فى بيع اليورو الان تبع الاخبار التى تدعم قوة الدولار

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله استاذ جميل اى رايك فى بيع اليورو الان تبع الاخبار التى تدعم قوة الدولار

 ممكن البيع والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.3035  المهم الستوب الهاي اليوم1.3070  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الليورو دولار  البيع الان من السعر الحالي  1.3029  الستوب   1.3070  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.2950  1.2750  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم   توصيات اليوم ماشاء حققت اهدافها اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مجموع النقاط مايقارب 900 نقطة  الحمد لله   أسألكم بالله وما عليكم امر من قرأ هذه الكتابة ودخل بأاحد التوصيات يقول كم كان نصيبه من النقاط  عدد المتصفحين  للموظوع مايقارب 1000  والله ماقصدت له هو أني جالس اتعب واخذ من وقتي الكثير التحليل والمتابعة فأذا لم يكن هناك مستفيد فلما التعب   مشاركتكم تخفف التعب  والله من وراء القصد

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل يا عسل انا بستفيد من توصياتك بس مدخلتش اليوم استمر الله يوفقك

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون   والله اعلم  متوقع النزول لل  138.50  137.60  ومن احدهما ارتداد لل 141 بأذن الله   والله الموفق

   هاهو المجنون يصل 138.50  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال

----------


## osama87

*
الحمد لله حتي الان 400 نقطه*

----------


## توفيق12

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه يارب العالمين
انا دخلت بيع لليورو من 1.3940 ومحقق الان 40 نقطة الحمد لله

----------


## عثمان الهاشمي

جزاك الله خير متابع معك بصمت ، الله يكمل عليك

----------


## aljameel

> *الحمد لله* *حتي الان 400 نقطه*

 ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
اللهم زد وبارك
أستاذ ياعم

----------


## Leonardo

الحمد لله محقق معك حتى الان 430 نقطة على الديمو يا ريتهم كانوا على الحقيقى والله بس لسه مفيش نصيب الحقيقى هيتفتح خلال اسبوع باذن الله و برضو مستمر معاك .. تحياتى و دعواتى لك اخى الكريم

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون   والله اعلم  متوقع النزول لل  138.50  137.60  ومن احدهما ارتداد لل 141 بأذن الله   والله الموفق

 كسر 137.60 والبقاء تحتها مزيد من النزول   والله اعلم ندخل بموجة هابطة

----------


## ابو راجي

انا كان نصيبي و الحمدلله  430 نقطة انت فعلا جئتنا منجد الله يوفق و يزيدك من علم و معرفة بحق انت استااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااذ

----------


## ابوجراح

اخي الجميل 
هذا اول يوم ادخل معاك وبالحساب الحقيقي 
حققت خير كثير 250 نقطه  
رحم الله والديك

----------


## ابو راجي

لا نستطيع ان نعطيك حقك من الوصف لكن ندعو لك بقلب صااااااافي الله يجازيك الف خير ويفرج عنك يوم القيامة كما فرجت عنا اليوم

----------


## دانة

الحمدلله يا استاذي جميل الجميل استفدت من توصياتك الله يرزقنا ويايك بس القهر ما الحق توصيات اخر الليل

----------


## aljameel

> انا كان نصيبي و الحمدلله  430 نقطة انت فعلا جئتنا منجد الله يوفق و يزيدك من علم و معرفة بحق انت استااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااذ

 ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
والله من القلب فرحة لك

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل 
> هذا اول يوم ادخل معاك وبالحساب الحقيقي 
> حققت خير كثير 250 نقطه  
> رحم الله والديك

 ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
الله يرزقك وأن شاء الله تدبل المحفظة

----------


## ابو راجي

في نصيحه على الاسعار الحالية لاني كنت برا و جيت الان
ولا نستنى

----------


## mostafa_anwr

جميل باشا استقر تحتها معناه قد اية ولو مستقرش نركبة وهو صاعد الرجاء الافادة وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> الحمدلله يا استاذي جميل الجميل استفدت من توصياتك الله يرزقنا ويايك بس القهر ما الحق توصيات اخر الليل

 الله يرزقك ويرزقنا جميعا 
متى ماتوفرت فرصة ليل نهار سأضعها 
والله يعينك تتحملي

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم  الكيبل متوقع النزول 1.4040  دعم قوي متوقع الارتداد  من يرغب الدخول شراء من هذا السعر + -  والستوب 1.4008  والهدف ساحدده لاحقا وغالبا يكون 1.4330  بأذن الله   والله الموفق

----------


## توفيق12

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم  الكيبل متوقع النزول 1.4040  دعم قوي متوقع الارتداد  من يرغب الدخول شراء من هذا السعر + -  والستوب 1.4008  والهدف ساحدده لاحقا وغالبا يكون 1.4330  بأذن الله   والله الموفق

  
جميل ان الستوبات ليست كبيرة
وهذه ميزة اخرى في توصياتك
ان شاء ساضع امر معلق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  والله اعلم  الان متوقع 137.75 + -  نراقبها جيدا   متوقع الارتداد  عدم الاستعجال بالشراء  ومن اراد الشراء مابين 138 لل 137.70  ويضع الستوب 137.41  والله الموفق

----------


## المسعودي H

مرحبا اخي ممكن تدخل مع تحلليلك الاسترالي دولار انا من متابعيك وهذي العمله طلوعها ونزولها معقول تحياتي لك

----------


## المهندس محمد

أستاذي الكريم الجميل  إن أستفد كثيرا من توصياتك و تحليلاتك ليس بالكسب المادي و حتى بالتعلم أحاول قدر المستطاع ان أفهم لماذا تم وضع التوصية و أضعها على الشارت و أحاول فهمها قبل أن أدخل بها و إن فهمتها أدخلها و أنا مرتاح البال.  
و وفقك الله لما تحب و ترضا و لا تحرمنا من تحليلاتك الرائعة و من طلتك الجميلة يا أستاذ جميل  همسة: ياريت لو تعطيني نظرتك على النيوزلندي دولار و هل هو أقرب للصعود أم للهبوط؟

----------


## silverhawk145

بجد والله انا عاجز عن الكلام ومش عارف اقولك ايه وكل اللى بايدى انى بجد بدعيلك فى كل مفتح البرنامج 
وعلى فكرة انا الاسبوع الى فات خسرت 260$  وانا امكبارح بس كان معايا 80$  بسسسسسس 
واليوم بفضل ربنا ثم بفضلك اصبحو  170$  وكسبت 700 نقطة لان كان فيه توصيات بلوت عالى  
وباذن الله هيبقو 500$ على اديك ههههههههههه 
جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  والله اعلم  الان متوقع 137.75 + -  نراقبها جيدا   متوقع الارتداد  عدم الاستعجال بالشراء  ومن اراد الشراء مابين 138 لل 137.70  ويضع الستوب 137.41   والله الموفق

 هذا شارت توقع للموجة ارجو الاستفادة منه  الترقيملموجة متوسطة يدوي فريم 30 دقيقة  هو المتوقع الهدف 141 وممكن اكثر  ولاكن غالبا الموجة الخامسة مقطوعة 50% تصل الهدف 50% ممكن تنقطع   اختراق الهاي اليوم بأذن الله للهدف  والله اعلم

----------


## توفيق12

مشكوور وبوركت على الشرح اخي الجميل
__________
بالنسبة لليورو دولار انا داخل بيع من 1.3040 والان محقق حوالي 30 نقطة
اين ممكن ان يصل

----------


## silverhawk145

> أستاذي الكريم الجميل  إن أستفد كثيرا من توصياتك و تحليلاتك ليس بالكسب المادي و حتى بالتعلم أحاول قدر المستطاع ان أفهم لماذا تم وضع التوصية و أضعها على الشارت و أحاول فهمها قبل أن أدخل بها و إن فهمتها أدخلها و أنا مرتاح البال.  
> و وفقك الله لما تحب و ترضا و لا تحرمنا من تحليلاتك الرائعة و من طلتك الجميلة يا أستاذ جميل  همسة: ياريت لو تعطيني نظرتك على النيوزلندي دولار و هل هو أقرب للصعود أم للهبوط؟

    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): انا ايضا كثيرااااااااااااا اجيب الشارت اللى عليه التوصية واحلله واحاول افهم لماذا تم وضع التوصية بهذه الطريقة :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## ابو راجي

المجنون في حالة ارتداد هلا
نشتري و لا نستى لغاية 137.75

----------


## aljameel

> مشكوور وبوركت على الشرح اخي الجميل
> __________
> بالنسبة لليورو دولار انا داخل بيع من 1.3040 والان محقق حوالي 30 نقطة
> اين ممكن ان يصل

  
والله يااخي هو المفروض ينزل 1.2980
1.2950 
كسر الاخيرة مزيد من الهبوط والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون في حالة ارتداد هلا
> نشتري و لا نستى لغاية 137.75

 الصبر جميل 
فوات ربح ولاخسارة

----------


## aljameel

> بجد والله انا عاجز عن الكلام ومش عارف اقولك ايه وكل اللى بايدى انى بجد بدعيلك فى كل مفتح البرنامج 
> وعلى فكرة انا الاسبوع الى فات خسرت 260$ وانا امكبارح بس كان معايا 80$ بسسسسسس 
> واليوم بفضل ربنا ثم بفضلك اصبحو 170$ وكسبت 700 نقطة لان كان فيه توصيات بلوت عالى  
> وباذن الله هيبقو 500$ على اديك ههههههههههه 
> جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااا

 مبروووووووووووك ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
بأذن الله تشوفهم 50000

----------


## aljameel

> أستاذي الكريم الجميل  إن أستفد كثيرا من توصياتك و تحليلاتك ليس بالكسب المادي و حتى بالتعلم أحاول قدر المستطاع ان أفهم لماذا تم وضع التوصية و أضعها على الشارت و أحاول فهمها قبل أن أدخل بها و إن فهمتها أدخلها و أنا مرتاح البال.   و وفقك الله لما تحب و ترضا و لا تحرمنا من تحليلاتك الرائعة و من طلتك الجميلة يا أستاذ جميل  همسة: ياريت لو تعطيني نظرتك على النيوزلندي دولار و هل هو أقرب للصعود أم للهبوط؟

 الله يبارك فيك 
ارجو معذرتي لان واحد من الاخوان عزيز على واضع توصية علية 
على العموم لو طلع مصيرة النزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة 
ولنا لقاء بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الليورو دولار  البيع الان من السعر الحالي  1.3029  الستوب   1.3070  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.2950  1.2750   والله اعلم

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   والله اعلم  الكيبل متوقع النزول 1.4040  دعم قوي متوقع الارتداد  من يرغب الدخول شراء من هذا السعر + -  والستوب 1.4008  والهدف ساحدده لاحقا وغالبا يكون 1.4330  بأذن الله   والله الموفق

    للمشاااااااااااااااهدة

----------


## mouheb

اخي الجميل انا متا بع موضوعك بصمت وما كنت ادخل مع توصياتك
الان حسابى قاب قوسين او ادنى من التبخر . بقي به 30د هل من توصية خاصة بهدا الحساب التعيس

----------


## توفيق12

الحمد لله تم تحقيق 60 نقطة من اليورو دولار 
اقفلت عند 1.2980 
اللهم لك الحمد

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  والله اعلم  الان متوقع 137.75 + -  نراقبها جيدا   متوقع الارتداد  عدم الاستعجال بالشراء  ومن اراد الشراء مابين 138 لل 137.70  ويضع الستوب 137.41   والله الموفق

   

> هذا شارت توقع للموجة ارجو الاستفادة منه   الترقيملموجة متوسطة يدوي فريم 30 دقيقة  هو المتوقع الهدف 141 وممكن اكثر  ولاكن غالبا الموجة الخامسة مقطوعة 50% تصل الهدف 50% ممكن تنقطع   اختراق الهاي اليوم بأذن الله للهدف  والله اعلم

   الحمد لله نزل 137.88  وارتد مبروك اول 100 نقطة لمن دخل  اختراق139.20 والبقاء فوقها بأذن الله للهدف  اخواني انا اعاني صعوبة بالدخول للمنتدى اما من الانترنت او سيرفر المنتدى

----------


## المهندس محمد

> الله يبارك فيك 
> ارجو معذرتي لان واحد من الاخوان عزيز على واضع توصية علية 
> على العموم لو طلع مصيرة النزول والله اعلم

 
أستاذي الكريم لم أفهم قصدك  :016:  :016:    

> الان أستاذنكم للصلاة 
> ولنا لقاء بأذن الله

 
تقبل الله منكم صالح الأعمال إن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> أستاذي الكريم لم أفهم قصدك     
> تقبل الله منكم صالح الأعمال إن شاء الله

  
ياباش مهندس محمد 
هو عنده هدف 5340 تقريبا البقاء فوقها 5370 
متوقع الارتداد من 5340 
لل 5320  5305 
كسر 5305 مزيد من الهبوط والله اعلم

----------


## المهندس محمد

> ياباش مهندس محمد 
> هو عنده هدف 5340 تقريبا البقاء فوقها 5370 
> متوقع الارتداد من 5340 
> لل 5320  5305 
> كسر 5305 مزيد من الهبوط والله اعلم

  
شكرا أستاذي و غلبتك معي

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم  الكيبل متوقع النزول 1.4040  دعم قوي متوقع الارتداد  من يرغب الدخول شراء من هذا السعر + -  والستوب 1.4008  والهدف ساحدده لاحقا وغالبا يكون 1.4330  بأذن الله   والله الموفق

 الحمد لله نزل لل 1.4053 وارتد   اللهم ربي لك الحمد مايقارب 80 نقطة  مبروك لمن دخل  اختراق 1.4148 والبقاء فوقها بأذن الله للهدف  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا أستاذي و غلبتك معي

 بخدمتك مهندس محمد

----------


## youssef_4

ماهي اوضاع اليورو دولار اخي الكريم 
الله يجزيك الخير على مجهودك الرائع

----------


## mostafa_anwr

استاذ جميل اشترى المجنون الان؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> استاذ جميل اشترى المجنون الان؟؟؟

 لا اخي انتظر 
كسر 137.88
وكسر 137.70
متوقع 137.30
ومتوقع موجة هابطة

----------


## aljameel

> ماهي اوضاع اليورو دولار اخي الكريم 
> الله يجزيك الخير على مجهودك الرائع

 كسر 1.2971 
متوقع 1.2950
ومتوقع 1.2930 
كسر 1.2930
والبقاء تحتها 
والله اعلم 
1.2750 
اختراق الهاي اليوم 
1.3130 
والله الموفق

----------


## mostafa_anwr

جزاك الله خير

----------


## ashehri

يعطيك ألف عافية

----------


## ابو راجي

نحن الان على نفس توصية
الباوند 1.4040و الستوب 1.4008
والمجنون 137.75 والاستوب 137.41
ولا في شي جديد لاني عاملهم اوامر معلقة

----------


## aljameel

> نحن الان على نفس توصية
> الباوند 1.4040و الستوب 1.4008
> والمجنون 137.75 والاستوب 137.41
> ولا في شي جديد لاني عاملهم اوامر معلقة

 المجنون لو كسر 137.88   متوقع مزيد من النزول  الكيبل لو كسر 1.4053  متوقع مزيد من النزول  يفضل الانتظار وعدم الاستعجال   وللامانة انا بائع عقد صغير واضعة من البارح  امر معلق139.90  ولازلت محتفظ به حتى اللحضة وربحان به ولم اغلقه وواضع له استوب 142  اما 1000 نقطة ولا خسارة 200 نقطة   فأنا رجل مغامر من الدرجة الاولى

----------


## aljameel

من اراد الدخول شراء   على الكيبل والمجنون الان بستوب صغير   وهو اللو اليوم بعقد صغير   الستوب الكيبل 1.4053  الستوب المجنون 137.88  والربح بالقناعة  اكرر عقد صغير

----------


## توفيق12

> من اراد الدخول شراء   على الكيبل والمجنون الان بستوب صغير   وهو اللو اليوم بعقد صغير   الستوب الكيبل 1.4053  الستوب المجنون 137.88  والربح بالقناعة   اكرر عقد صغير

  
تم الدخول على الكييل
اما ذلك المجنون دائما اخاف منه  :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الليورو دولار  البيع الان من السعر الحالي  1.3029  الستوب   1.3070  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.2950  1.2750   والله اعلم

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبروك لمن دخل اليورو دولار نزل لل 1.2971 وارتد الان 1.2980  بأذن الله اهدفنا بكسر 1.2971  1.2950  1.2930  1.2900  والهدف الاهم والله اعلم  بأذن الله  1.2750   مع تمنياتي لكم جميعا بالربح الوفير

----------


## yaserrr

الف مبروك اخوي الجميل تستاهل كل خير  
الله يوفقك ويرزقنا وإياك

----------


## aljameel

بكسر اليورو دولار 971 
متوقع كسر 4053 للكيبل والله اعلم 
معوضة بأذن الله باحسن منها 
الان لاربح ولاخسارة من مركز الدخول

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الليورو دولار  البيع الان من السعر الحالي  1.3029  الستوب   1.3070  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.2950  1.2750   والله اعلم

   

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبروك لمن دخل اليورو دولار نزل لل 1.2971 وارتد الان 1.2980  بأذن الله اهدفنا بكسر 1.2971  1.2950  1.2930  1.2900  والهدف الاهم والله اعلم  بأذن الله  1.2750   مع تمنياتي لكم جميعا بالربح الوفير

   للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل   السعر الحالي 1.4062  والله اعلم اهدافه والله الموفق  1.4015  البقاء تحت 1.4000  والله اعلم  1.3860  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون   السعر الحالي  138.12  والله اعلم نازل  137.30  137  كسر 136.60 والبقاء تحتها  بأذن الله كهدف بعيد  134.60  البقاء تحتها  131  والله اعلم  وبالله التوفيق  الله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## دانة

مادري ليه النت معلق اليوم ولا الموقع

----------


## زكريا العتيبى

اخى الكريم اشكرك كثيرا جدا على توصياتك الرائعه  وخالص دعواتى لك بالتوفيق والنجاح الباهر  ولكن اخى الكريم اذا لم يكن فيها ازعاج لك  ارجو كتابه التوصية بعد شرحك بطريقة بسيطه  من اجل ان يفهمها ويتابعها معكم المبتدئين  من امثالى ولك عظيم الشكر والتقدير وجزاك الله خيرا    التوصية    سعر      هدف     استوب  ان كان موجود

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل   السعر الحالي 1.4062  والله اعلم اهدافه والله الموفق  1.4015  البقاء تحت 1.4000  والله اعلم  1.3860   والله الموفق

 هذا شارت للترند دعم قوي عند 1.4040  موجيا والله اعلم بيقول انه بيكسر  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

----------


## aljooore

الله يوسع رزقك 
امين

----------


## aljooore

ولا تهون بس عطني رايك حاليا فقي الين دولار والين يورو

----------


## aljameel

> مادري ليه النت معلق اليوم ولا الموقع

  
نفس الشي مااعرف ايش المشكلة 
اتوقع سيرفر المنتدى

----------


## alshaweesh

بارك الله فيك اخي الجميل
بصراحة جهد تستحق عليه الشكر والثناء
يعطيك ألف عافية يا غالي

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الكريم اشكرك كثيرا جدا على توصياتك الرائعه   وخالص دعواتى لك بالتوفيق والنجاح الباهر  ولكن اخى الكريم اذا لم يكن فيها ازعاج لك  ارجو كتابه التوصية بعد شرحك بطريقة بسيطه  من اجل ان يفهمها ويتابعها معكم المبتدئين  من امثالى ولك عظيم الشكر والتقدير وجزاك الله خيرا   التوصية  سعر  هدف   استوب ان كان موجود

 الاهداف موجودة اخي   وضع لك الستوب المناسب لك  50 نقطة + -

----------


## aljameel

> ولا تهون بس عطني رايك حاليا فقي الين دولار والين يورو

  
اخي الله يسامحك 
سألتني قبل كذا وجاوبتك على الدولار ين وقلت لك بأذن الله بينزل لسعرك
ليش مااغلقت السعر وصل 97.55 
على العموم كسر 97.80 والبقاء تحتها بأذن الله ينزل لسعر مشتراك وتطلع بربح 
والله اعلم 
اليورو ين راقب 127  126.50 كسرها احتمال ينزل 126 كسرها والبقاء تحتها بأذن الله تطلع بربح على مااعتقد سعر دخولك 124  
والله اعلم

----------


## aljooore

> اخي الله يسامحك 
> سألتني قبل كذا وجاوبتك على الدولار ين وقلت لك بأذن الله بينزل لسعرك
> ليش مااغلقت السعر وصل 97.55 
> على العموم كسر 97.80 والبقاء تحتها بأذن الله ينزل لسعر مشتراك وتطلع بربح 
> والله اعلم 
> اليورو ين راقب 127 126.50 كسرها احتمال ينزل 126 كسرها والبقاء تحتها بأذن الله تطلع بربح على مااعتقد سعر دخولك 124  
> والله اعلم

  
انا اختك الجوري مش واحد  :Stick Out Tongue:  
صادق وصل لسعري في الدولار ين مدري ليش ماسكرتها شكلي نمت؟
بالنسبه لليورو ين فعلا نفس ماذكرت سعر دخولي والله يعين وينزل اسكره على ربح 
بس كم احط له ستوب لوز لليورو ين  
الف شكر والله يفرجعليك

----------


## aljameel

> انا اختك الجوري مش واحد  
> صادق وصل لسعري في الدولار ين مدري ليش ماسكرتها شكلي نمت؟
> بالنسبه لليورو ين فعلا نفس ماذكرت سعر دخولي والله يعين وينزل اسكره على ربح 
> بس كم احط له ستوب لوز لليورو ين  
> الف شكر والله يفرجعليك

 أسف اختي 
ولك باقة جوري مطعمه بالقرنفل 
نوم العوافي خيرها بغيره أن شاء الله تقفليه على ربح 
اليورو ين اذا عقدك صغير والهامش يسمح الصبر جميل

----------


## aljooore

> أسف اختي 
> ولك باقة جوري مطعمه بالقرنفل 
> نوم العوافي خيرها بغيره أن شاء الله تقفليه على ربح 
> اليورو ين اذا عقدك صغير والهامش يسمح الصبر جميل

 جزاك الله خيرشورك وهداية الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الليورو دولار  البيع الان من السعر الحالي  1.3029  الستوب   1.3070  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.2950  1.2750   والله اعلم

   

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبروك لمن دخل اليورو دولار نزل لل 1.2971 وارتد الان 1.2980  بأذن الله اهدفنا بكسر 1.2971  1.2950  1.2930  1.2900  والهدف الاهم والله اعلم  بأذن الله  1.2750   مع تمنياتي لكم جميعا بالربح الوفير

   الحمد لله وصل للهدف الاول بفارق نقطتان  نقدم الستوب لسعر الدخول  اختراق 1.3070  والله اعلم يذهب به 1.3130

----------


## ابو راجي

السلام عليكم استاذنا الكريم
السماح منك انا كنت نايم
في توصية عندك الان اعملها على الاسعار الحالية
تحملنا كما وعدتنا يا اخي الكريم

----------


## توفيق12

اخي الجميل 
اريد نضرتك للدولار كندي

----------


## mostafa_anwr

فعلا بحاجة نعرف شىء عن الكندى للضرورة وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اسعدتم صباحا  المجنون   فعلا مجنون جنني  توصيتان بتوصية  السعر الحالي  138.85  والله اعلم  شراء من فوق 139  والستوب  138.48  الهدف بأذن الله  141   ووضع امر معلق بيع  141  والستوب   141.50  والله الموفق

----------


## ابوجراح

صباح الورد اخي الجميل 
موفق ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل 
> اريد نضرتك للدولار كندي

  

> فعلا بحاجة نعرف شىء عن الكندى للضرورة وجزاكم الله خير

 أسف لعدم الرد اثناء وقت السؤال لاني نائم 
الموجة العامة هابطة الا بختراق 1.2730 
المهم تحت 1.2720 فهواقرب للنزول 
بقائه تحت  720 متوقع والله اعلم 1.2580 كهدف اول 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الورد اخي الجميل 
> موفق ان شاء الله

  صباح الورد ياورد 
الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## دانة

احلا صباح للجميع ونبدا على خير
ودي اسال عن الباوند دولار

----------


## aljameel

> احلا صباح للجميع ونبدا على خير
> ودي اسال عن الباوند دولار

 صباح الخير  الباوند دولار لديه مقاومة عند 1.4161  اختراقها والبقاء فوقها   والله اعلم هدفه 1.4300 لل 1.4330  بشرط اختراق الهاي ليوم امس  والله اعلم

----------


## دانة

يعطيك الف عافية استاذي

----------


## بوجود

بصراحه انا محتار 
رأيك وش ادخل

----------


## aljameel

> بصراحه انا محتار 
> رأيك وش ادخل

 هلا اخي 
انا وصية على المجنون الشراء فوق 139 
الاستقرار فوقها ندخل شراء 
والاهداف بأذن الله 
140 
141 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للباوند دولار  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  انا رأي فيه هو اقرب للنزول من الصعود لانه مكتمل الصعود موجيا اي ارتفاع هو امتداد لموجة صاعدة باي لحضة ممكن تنقطع وينزل والله اعلم   فالدخول فيه شراء اعتبره مغامرة  الا من يراقب ا لنقاط التالية  1.4161 الاختراق والبقاء فوقها  اختراق الهاي ليوم امس  فمتوقع 1.4300 + - وممكن اكثر   والله اعلم  ممكن وضع امر بيع معلق عند 1.4330 والستوب 1.4400  والله الموفق

----------


## بوجود

الله يرحم والديك اخي الجميل 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> الله يرحم والديك اخي الجميل 
> وجزاك الله خير

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اسعدتم صباحا  المجنون   فعلا مجنون جنني  توصيتان بتوصية  السعر الحالي  138.85  والله اعلم  شراء من فوق 139  والستوب  138.48  الهدف بأذن الله  141   ووضع امر معلق بيع  141  والستوب   141.50   والله الموفق

 للمشاااااااااااهدة  يجب الانتباه لديه مقاومة قوية 139.80

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  شراء من السعر الحالي بعقد صغير  1.3026  الستوب 1.2990  الهدف بأذن الله  1.3120 لل 1.3150  بشرط اختراق 1.3071  والله اعلم

----------


## sameer.alomari

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  شراء من السعر الحالي بعقد صغير  1.3026  الستوب 1.2990  الهدف بأذن الله  1.3120 لل 1.3150  بشرط اختراق 1.3071  والله اعلم

  
ألف شكر
قمت بالدخول في الصفقة مع أنني أعتبرها مغامره
و لكن يا محلى المغامرات معك 
اقبل تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  شراء من السعر الحالي بعقد صغير  1.3026  الستوب 1.2990  الهدف بأذن الله  1.3120 لل 1.3150  بشرط اختراق 1.3071  والله اعلم

 افضل الغاء التوصية الدولار ليس له امأن 
فوات ربح ولا خسارة 
ملغاااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السلام عليكم  اسعدتم صباحا  المجنون   فعلا مجنون جنني  توصيتان بتوصية  السعر الحالي  138.85  والله اعلم  شراء من فوق 139  والستوب  138.48  الهدف بأذن الله  141   ووضع امر معلق بيع  141  والستوب   141.50   والله الموفق

 الغاء التوصية السوق ماهو مريحني 
الان بسعر الدخول اغلاق الصفقة

----------


## sameer.alomari

> افضل الغاء التوصية الدولار ليس له امأن 
> فوات ربح ولا خسارة 
> ملغاااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

 ضرب الستوب 
ولكن الخساره معك أحلى من كل الأرباح
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

> ضرب الستوب 
> ولكن الخساره معك أحلى من كل الأرباح
> تحياتي

 الله يسعدك 
خيرها في غيرها بأذن الله

----------


## sameer.alomari

أخوي الجميل الله يرضى عليك خدلك نظرة على الفرنك
هل في احتمال انو يرتفع؟

----------


## aljameel

> أخوي الجميل الله يرضى عليك خدلك نظرة على الفرنك
> هل في احتمال انو يرتفع؟

 الفرنك مع اي عملة

----------


## sameer.alomari

> الفرنك مع اي عملة

 الدولار/فرنك
USD/CHF

----------


## aljameel

> الدولار/فرنك
> USD/CHF

 الان الدولار غير مستقر يفضل الابتعاد عنه 
ولاكن كسر 800 متوقع 730 كسرها متوقع 680 كسرها والبقاء تحتها 600 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السلام عليكم  اسعدتم صباحا  المجنون   فعلا مجنون جنني  توصيتان بتوصية  السعر الحالي  138.85  والله اعلم  شراء من فوق 139  والستوب  138.48  الهدف بأذن الله  141   ووضع امر معلق بيع  141  والستوب   141.50   والله الموفق

 تعديل الستوب 138.75  لمن لم يغلق عند وصول السعر 139.80  رفع الستوب لمركز الدخول  اختراق الهاي ليوم امس رفع الستوب 50 نقطة لصمان الربح  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

شوف شارت المجنون

----------


## basel232

عزيزي الجميل  الباوند دولار كم تتوقع هدفه نزول؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل   السعر الحالي 1.4062  والله اعلم اهدافه والله الموفق  1.4015  البقاء تحت 1.4000  والله اعلم  1.3860   والله الموفق

   

> هذا شارت للترند دعم قوي عند 1.4040  موجيا والله اعلم بيقول انه بيكسر  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

   

> بالنسبة للباوند دولار   اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  انا رأي فيه هو اقرب للنزول من الصعود لانه مكتمل الصعود موجيا اي ارتفاع هو امتداد لموجة صاعدة باي لحضة ممكن تنقطع وينزل والله اعلم   فالدخول فيه شراء اعتبره مغامرة  الا من يراقب ا لنقاط التالية  1.4161 الاختراق والبقاء فوقها  اختراق الهاي ليوم امس  فمتوقع 1.4300 + - وممكن اكثر   والله اعلم  ممكن وضع امر بيع معلق عند 1.4330 والستوب 1.4400   والله الموفق

     للمشااااااااااااااااهدة هذا ماتوقعته

----------


## ashehri

سلمت يمينك

----------


## sameer.alomari

عزيزي الجميل
هل يتوقع هبوط EUR/USD ?
شاهدت في احدى المنتديات الاجنبية تشكل نموذج الرأسين على شارت الساعه و قد أرفقت الصورة

----------


## aljameel

> عزيزي الجميل
> هل يتوقع هبوط EUR/USD ?
> شاهدت في احدى المنتديات الاجنبية تشكل نموذج الرأسين على شارت الساعه و قد أرفقت الصورة

 ارجع للمشاركات السابقة لليورو دولار  ذكرت بيع والستوب 1.3071  والاهداف بأذن الله  1.2950 1.2930 1.2900  الاستقرار تحت 1.2900 والله اعلم 1.2750

----------


## sameer.alomari

ألف شكر يا عزيزي بس ممكن أسأل
مش شايف انو الستوب بعيد شوي مقارنة بالأهداف؟

----------


## aljameel

> ألف شكر يا عزيزي بس ممكن أسأل
> مش شايف انو الستوب بعيد شوي مقارنة بالأهداف؟

 ذكرت البيع والسعر 1.3029   شوف الشارت لليورو دولار

----------


## sameer.alomari

عزيزي الجميل
أنا دخلت صفقة اليورو متأخر على 1.2971 بيع
و الستوب نفس الي وضعته في التوصيه 1.3071  
و نفس الوضع مع الباوند
دخلت بيع على 1.4035 و الستوب 1.4150 
أحاول أطلع بأقل الخسائر ولا أستنى عليهم؟

----------


## aljameel

> عزيزي الجميل
> أنا دخلت صفقة اليورو متأخر على 1.2971 بيع
> و الستوب نفس الي وضعته في التوصيه 1.3071  
> و نفس الوضع مع الباوند
> دخلت بيع على 1.4035 و الستوب 1.4150 
> أحاول أطلع بأقل الخسائر ولا أستنى عليهم؟

 دخولك بهذه الاسعار غلط الله يهديك 
التوصيتان واضحة  
المتوقع نزول والله اعلم 
بأذن الله تطلع بربح

----------


## توفيق12

> عزيزي الجميل
> أنا دخلت صفقة اليورو متأخر على 1.2971 بيع
> و الستوب نفس الي وضعته في التوصيه 1.3071  
> و نفس الوضع مع الباوند
> دخلت بيع على 1.4035 و الستوب 1.4150 
> أحاول أطلع بأقل الخسائر ولا أستنى عليهم؟

 شباب ارجوا قرائة التوصية جيدا قبل التنفيذ
الاخ الجميل قال البيع من 1.3029
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ملــيار

السلام عليكم   يعطيكم العافيه اخواني   انا ارى ان الباوند الى 4270 واليورو الى 3165 والله اعلم   وهذا فقط مجرد مشاركه   والعذر منكم

----------


## توفيق12

اخي الجميل
اريد رايك في اليورو ين حيث يبدو لي للبيع مع ظهور نمودج هارونيك

----------


## ميرو

> شوف شارت المجنون

 تبارك الله فيما خلق
تحفة فنية رائعة بجد
انا اول ماشفتها انبهرت 
بالتوفيق اخى الجميل

----------


## دانة

استاذي الجميل مافي توصية اقدر ادخل فيها الحين

----------


## wise_investor23

اول مشاركة (المجنون بيع عند 138.14 ووقف خساره 138.50 جنى ربح 136.45 ) *او (المجنون شراء 139.20 ووقف الخساره 138.50 جنى ربح 140.95 ) والله ورسوه اعلى واعلم

----------


## abuhitham135

اخي جميل مارايك في الدولار ين , حيث ان عندي بيع من 98.40  وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل مرة اخرى الباوند دولار  السعر الحالي  1.3970  والله اعلم  متوقع النزول لل 1.3945  الشراء مابين   1.3950 لل 1.3920  والافضل قريب من الستوب  الستوب   1.3905  الهدف بأذن الله  1.4100  1.4200  1.4350  ضرب الستوب احتمال يذهب به   1.3830  والله الموفق

----------


## aljooore

بانتظار وصول السعر موفقين 
كيف وضع المجنون بيعوالا شراء

----------


## aljameel

> بانتظار وصول السعر موفقين 
> كيف وضع المجنون بيعوالا شراء

 متوقع النزول لل 137.60 
137.40 كسرها تذهب به لل 136.90 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل مرة اخرى الباوند دولار  السعر الحالي  1.3970  والله اعلم  متوقع النزول لل 1.3945  الشراء مابين   1.3950 لل 1.3920  والافضل قريب من الستوب  الستوب   1.3905  الهدف بأذن الله  1.4100  1.4200  1.4350  ضرب الستوب احتمال يذهب به   1.3830   والله الموفق

   لو صعد فوق 1.4008 والله اعلم يكون اكتفى بالنزول لل 1.3964

----------


## sameer.alomari

أخي الجميل يرجى الافاده في نموذج الرأس و الكتفين المتكون على شارت الساعه في الكيبل 
هل رح ينعكس الاتجاه للأسفل؟ و متى بتقديرك؟

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل يرجى الافاده في نموذج الرأس و الكتفين المتكون على شارت الساعه في الكيبل 
> هل رح ينعكس الاتجاه للأسفل؟ و متى بتقديرك؟

  
 هذا الشكل ليس  رأس وكتفين والله اعلم

----------


## ابو راجي

متابعين معك صفقة الباوند و ننتظر رايك الاخير الاستاذ
حتى ندخل او لا
حتى يتم التوفيق بجهودك و بفضل رب العالمين

----------


## توفيق12

نعم صعد الى اكثر من 1.4008 ثم عاد

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الليورو دولار  البيع الان من السعر الحالي  1.3029  الستوب   1.3070  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.2950  1.2750   والله اعلم

   

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   ومبروك لمن دخل اليورو دولار نزل لل 1.2971 وارتد الان 1.2980  بأذن الله اهدفنا بكسر 1.2971  1.2950  1.2930  1.2900  والهدف الاهم والله اعلم  بأذن الله  1.2750   مع تمنياتي لكم جميعا بالربح الوفير

    اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  كم وصل اليورو دولار   1.2930

----------


## aljameel

> نعم صعد الى اكثر من 1.4008 ثم عاد

 الرجاء عدم الاستعجال فوات ربح ولا خسارة 
من اراد الدخول من السعر الحالي 1.3991 والستوب 1.3963 
او الانتظار

----------


## aljameel

الان أستأذنكم لبعض الوقت

----------


## توفيق12

> الرجاء عدم الاستعجال فوات ربح ولا خسارة 
> من اراد الدخول من السعر الحالي 1.3991 والستوب 1.3963 
> او الانتظار

  
تم الدخول اخي الجميل ووضع هدف 
1.4035

----------


## osama87

لو سمحت  ايه نظرتك اخي الجميل علي دولا فرنك   بعد التحرك الجانبي هل هو للصعود ام الهبوط ؟ 
وهل هذه الاوامر مناسبه 
sell stop 1.1785 sl 1.1830
buy stop 1.1950 sl 1.1885

----------


## توفيق12

> تم الدخول اخي الجميل ووضع هدف 
> 1.4035

   
تم تحقيقه ولله الحمد

----------


## aljameel

> تم تحقيقه ولله الحمد

 مبروووووووووك

----------


## aljameel

> لو سمحت ايه نظرتك اخي الجميل علي دولا فرنك   بعد التحرك الجانبي هل هو للصعود ام الهبوط ؟  وهل هذه الاوامر مناسبه  sell stop 1.1785 sl 1.1830
> buy stop 1.1950 sl 1.1885

 ممكن ينزل يصحح الموجة 
لانه شايفه كانه بيكون علم باتخاذة الخط العرضي 
ولاكن ممل الفرص كثيرة

----------


## forex_EGYPT

والله مبروك علي المنتدي وعلي الأخوة بالمنتدي وجود شخص مثلك بارك الله فيك ولك وبالتوفيق دائما 
تحياتي لشخصكم الكريم

----------


## silverhawk145

ما رايك اخى الجميل فى اليورو دولار وهل فى خلال هذا الاسبوع ممكن يوصل الى 1.3200  ....... 
وفي يوم الأربعاء من هذا الأسبوع في الساعة 18:15 بتوقيت جرينتش سيعلن البنك الفيدرالي عن قراره الخاص بسعر الفائدة للدولار والذي من المتوقع أن يُبقي عليها بدون تغيير عند 0.25%......... ما تأثير هذا الكلام على الدولار

----------


## aljameel

> والله مبروك علي المنتدي وعلي الأخوة بالمنتدي وجود شخص مثلك بارك الله فيك ولك وبالتوفيق دائما 
> تحياتي لشخصكم الكريم

 الله يبارك فيك

----------


## aljameel

> ما رايك اخى الجميل فى اليورو دولار وهل فى خلال هذا الاسبوع ممكن يوصل الى 1.3200 ....... 
> وفي يوم الأربعاء من هذا الأسبوع في الساعة 18:15 بتوقيت جرينتش سيعلن البنك الفيدرالي عن قراره الخاص بسعر الفائدة للدولار والذي من المتوقع أن يُبقي عليها بدون تغيير عند 0.25%......... ما تأثير هذا الكلام على الدولار

 هلا اخي 
سأذهب واعود انتظرني ساعة سفكك صواميلة 
الفائدة وتأثيرة خبرتي ضعيفة 
نظرة سريعة 
لو اقترب من 1.3070 
للمغامر بيع والستوب نفسة بعقد صغير 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljooore

> والله مبروك علي المنتدي وعلي الأخوة بالمنتدي وجود شخص مثلك بارك الله فيك ولك وبالتوفيق دائما 
> تحياتي لشخصكم الكريم

   وانا معك شخص خلوق وكريم ومتعاون  
الله يرزقه من اوسع ابوابه

----------


## ابو راجي

وانا معمكم الله يجازيه كل خير
و يفرج عنه يوم القيامة

----------


## sameer.alomari

> هلا اخي 
> سأذهب واعود انتظرني ساعة سفكك صواميلة 
> الفائدة وتأثيرة خبرتي ضعيفة 
> نظرة سريعة 
> لو اقترب من 1.3070 
> للمغامر بيع والستوب نفسة بعقد صغير 
> والله اعلم

 باقي 10 دايق على الساعه
بس ما تكون ضيعت الصواميل؟؟ 
بانتظارك

----------


## دانة

اذا ضيعها اسلفكم الي عندي

----------


## العاشق

مساء الخير للجــــــــــــــــــــــــميع كيفك أخي الجميل عساك بألف خير أريد استشيرك انا شاري باوند دولار النقطة بـ 10 دولار من سعر 1.4070 ومن يوم أمس مو زابطة!!!! ماذا تنصحني بعد اغلاق الداو على هذا الارتفاع هل نتظر اهدافي ام ان هناك موجة هابطة !!  همسة: اخي الجميل لو أخذت معك مفك علشان تعرف تفك الصواميل يكون أفضل (الاحتياط واجب)  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## baseemosos

الصواميل عندي بس المفكات وابو جلمبو ماعندي
ههههههههههه

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم   الكيبل الاستقرار فوق 1.4032 بأذن الله لل 4100  اليورو لو اخترق 1.3033  او اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات فوق 1.3025متوقع يخترق 1.3071  واختراق 1.3071 سيذهب به لل 1.3130 لل 1.3150  مالم يخترق 1.3071 فمتوقع 1.2900  والله الموفق  والشكر موصول للجميع على الثناء وجزاكم الله الف خير يوم موفق بأذن الله للجميع

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي  1.9666  والله اعلم  شراء من السعر  الحالي  او في حال نزل   الستوب  1.9552  الاهداف بأذن الله   1.9900  2.0000  البقاء فوق 2.050  متوقع والله اعلم  2.0300  والله الموفق

----------


## حسن الشاعر

سلام عليكم شراء الصفقه اليورو استرالي 
السعر الحالي  1.9666 
وعسى الله ان يوفقنا فيعا ولك كل الشكر والاحترام اخي الجميل

----------


## yaserrr

اخوي الجميل ماتشوف ان المجنون راح يطلع  
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الجميل ماتشوف ان المجنون راح يطلع

  

> الله يعطيك العافية

  هلا اخي  المجنون لوكسر 137.90  ممكن شراه من 137.30 لل 137.60  والستوب 137   واعتبرها توصية للجميع  المعذرة من الجميع انا احب اشتري   والستوب قريب من المشترى والله حرصا   عليكم فوات ربح ولا خسارة  والله اعلم

----------


## mostafa_anwr

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخى جميل فى حنها هدفة يبقى كام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم   الكيبل الاستقرار فوق 1.4032 بأذن الله لل 4100  اليورو لو اخترق 1.3033 او اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات فوق 1.3025متوقع يخترق 1.3071  واختراق 1.3071 سيذهب به لل 1.3130 لل 1.3150  مالم يخترق 1.3071 فمتوقع 1.2900  والله الموفق  والشكر موصول للجميع على الثناء وجزاكم الله الف خير يوم موفق بأذن الله للجميع

 بأذن الله مافي خوف منه   والله اعلم بينتظر المجنون يخلص من موجته الهابطة ويصعدو سوى والله اعلم  المهم الالتزام بالستوب ولو نزل ممكن ماينزل تحت 1.400 والله اعلم  بأذن الله للاهداف  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي  1.9666  والله اعلم  شراء من السعر الحالي  او في حال نزل   الستوب  1.9552  الاهداف بأذن الله   1.9900  2.0000  البقاء فوق 2.050  متوقع والله اعلم  2.0300   والله الموفق

 للمشاااااااهدة  ماشاء الله الان فوق1.9700   بأذن الله مزيد من العطاء

----------


## aljameel

> هلا اخي   المجنون لوكسر 137.90   ممكن شراه من 137.30 لل 137.60   والستوب 137    واعتبرها توصية للجميع  المعذرة من الجميع انا احب اشتري   والستوب قريب من المشترى والله حرصا   عليكم فوات ربح ولا خسارة   والله اعلم

 هاهو ينزل لل 138.02  من يرغب الشراء من السعر الحالي  والستوب 137.88  الهدف بأذن الله  139.60  141 + -  والله اعلم  والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## aljameel

ماشاء الله طار وانا بكتب الاهو بالعالالي 
الانتظار ينزل أن شاء الله

----------


## adel_s

تسجيل متابعة

----------


## mostafa_anwr

استاذ جميل دخلت شراء يورو استرالى من 1.9682 الحق معكام القطر؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  هذا الزوج نوهت علية قبل 10 ايام ماشاء الله بخمسة ايام 1500 نقطة  والان انوه علية مرة اخرى احتمال بيرتد من 500 لل 800 نقطة والله اعلم  الان اغلاق فوق الخط الترند ثلاث ايام  كسر واغلاق تحت الخط يوم مزيد من الهبوط والله اعلم  الزوج الباوند نيوزلندي  يحتاج صبر   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم   الكيبل الاستقرار فوق 1.4032 بأذن الله لل 4100  اليورو لو اخترق 1.3033 او اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات فوق 1.3025متوقع يخترق 1.3071  واختراق 1.3071 سيذهب به لل 1.3130 لل 1.3150  مالم يخترق 1.3071 فمتوقع 1.2900  والله الموفق  والشكر موصول للجميع على الثناء وجزاكم الله الف خير يوم موفق بأذن الله للجميع

 مبروك اليورو دولار بأذن الله للاهداف  والله اعلم  الله يرزقنا ويرزقكم يوم موفق بأذن الله

----------


## ابوجراح

السلام عليكم 
موفقين ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم صباح الخير يوم موفق بأذن الله للجميع  الباوند فرنك متوقع صعود والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6560  الهدف بأذن الله  1.6900 1.7000  الشراء اذا نزل 1.6540 متوقع الارتداد منه  او من السعر الحالي  الستوب  1.6530  الستوب صغير  لأن متوقع ارتداد من  540 او نزول 450 والله اعلم   لونزل تحت الستوب الشراء مابين 1.6480 لل 1.6450  والستوب 1.6400  والله الموفق

----------


## vron2005

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم صباح الخير يوم موفق بأذن الله للجميع  الباوند فرنك متوقع صعود والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6560  الهدف بأذن الله  1.6900 1.7000  الشراء اذا نزل 1.6540 متوقع الارتداد منه او من السعر الحالي  الستوب  1.6530  الستوب صغير  لأن متوقع ارتداد من 540 او نزول 450 والله اعلم  لونزل تحت الستوب الشراء مابين 1.6480 لل 1.6450  والستوب 1.6400   والله الموفق

  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  بارك الله فيك اخي الجميل  تم وضع الامر  ارجو منك وضع شارت وتوضيح طريقتك عليها  للعلم اخي   انا معجب بطريقتك وقد طلبت منك سابقا تعليمنا ولاكن اعتقد انك لم تلاحظ الرد  في انتظارك عزيزي

----------


## silverhawk145

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم صباح الخير يوم موفق بأذن الله للجميع  الباوند فرنك متوقع صعود والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6560  الهدف بأذن الله  1.6900 1.7000  الشراء اذا نزل 1.6540 متوقع الارتداد منه  او من السعر الحالي  الستوب  1.6530  الستوب صغير  لأن متوقع ارتداد من  540 او نزول 450 والله اعلم   لونزل تحت الستوب الشراء مابين 1.6480 لل 1.6450  والستوب 1.6400  والله الموفق

 
ان الله لا يضيع اجرا من أحسن عملا...........
يوم موفق باذن الله اخى الجميل وتم الدخول من السعر الحالى ووضع امر معلق والى الاهداف باذن الله :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم صباح الخير يوم موفق بأذن الله للجميع  الباوند فرنك متوقع صعود والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6560  الهدف بأذن الله  1.6900 1.7000  الشراء اذا نزل 1.6540 متوقع الارتداد منه او من السعر الحالي  الستوب  1.6530  الستوب صغير  لأن متوقع ارتداد من 540 او نزول 450 والله اعلم  لونزل تحت الستوب الشراء مابين 1.6480 لل 1.6450  والستوب 1.6400   والله الموفق

 الرجاء الانتظار حتى نتاكد من السوق

----------


## vron2005

الحمد لله ضرب ستوب 
ننتظره تحت باذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله ضرب ستوب 
> ننتظره تحت باذن الله

  
الرجاء الانتظار عند التاكد من وضع السوق سأنوه  عنه

----------


## basel232

في حالة الشراء بهذه الأسعار   لونزل تحت الستوب الشراء مابين 1.6480 لل 1.6450  والستوب 1.6400  كم يكون الهدف؟  أسأل الله لك الرزق الواسع

----------


## aljameel

> في حالة الشراء بهذه الأسعار   لونزل تحت الستوب الشراء مابين 1.6480 لل 1.6450   والستوب 1.6400  كم يكون الهدف؟   أسأل الله لك الرزق الواسع

  
لا تستعجل متوقع تصحيح عند 1.6450 
لاكن السوق الان غير مريح

----------


## aljameel

المجنون عدم الاستعجال بالدخول

----------


## vron2005

ما رئيك بالمجنون اخي الجميل 
هل يستهدف 136؟؟؟

----------


## basel232

تم إلغاء الأمر  
في إنتظار إشارتك  
بارك الله فيك ولك

----------


## aljameel

المجنون المتوقع النزول لل 137.30 
احتمال تمدد 136.80  
والله اعلم

----------


## vron2005

الحمد لله رب العالمين 
اخذت من الجنون 47 نقطه ولله الحمد 
ننتظر فرصه اخرى 
اخي الجميل اكرر طلبي 
ارجو شرح طريقتك اذا ما كانت سرية

----------


## ابو راجي

ننتظر الباوند فرنك ام ندخل

----------


## aljameel

> ننتظر الباوند فرنك ام ندخل

 انتظر الصير جميل

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل مرة اخرى الباوند دولار  السعر الحالي  1.3970  والله اعلم  متوقع النزول لل 1.3945  الشراء مابين   1.3950 لل 1.3920  والافضل قريب من الستوب  الستوب   1.3905  الهدف بأذن الله  1.4100  1.4200  1.4350  ضرب الستوب احتمال يذهب به   1.3830   والله الموفق

 هذا ماذكرته يوم أمس  الان اقول نفس الشي الشراء بعد مراقبة 1.3900 لل 1.3920  اما ارتداد منها اوكسرها سيؤدي به لل 1.3830  والله اعلم    

> هلا اخي   المجنون لوكسر 137.90   ممكن شراه من 137.30 لل 137.60   والستوب 137    واعتبرها توصية للجميع  المعذرة من الجميع انا احب اشتري   والستوب قريب من المشترى والله حرصا   عليكم فوات ربح ولا خسارة   والله اعلم

   المجنون متوقع ارتداد من 137.30 لل 136.80  كسر 136.80 والله اعلم يذهب به 136 لل 135.50  والله اعلم

----------


## بسيم محمد

إنت سكرة

----------


## silverhawk145

تم الدخول معك فى صفقة الباوند والاستوب 1.3900والى الاهداف باذن الله

----------


## ابو راجي

تم الدخول في صفقة الباوند والاستوب 1.3905
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله والى الهدف

----------


## دانة

بسرعه قولولي ادخل في الكبيل الحين شراء

----------


## aljameel

الرجاء عدم الاستعجال فوات ربح ولا خسارة

----------


## aljameel

> بسرعه قولولي ادخل في الكبيل الحين شراء

 لاااااااااااا تستعجلي

----------


## sameer.alomari

> لاااااااااااا تستعجلي

 
هل الفرصة مناسبة للشراء الان؟
أرجو منك اخبارنا أول ما تحين الفرصة و مشكووووووووور 
في أخبار عن الباوند كمان نص ساعه
نستنى ولا شو؟

----------


## shady2500

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة 
اولا انا مو عارف كيف امدحك  :Inlove: 
و لكن اسأل الله تعالى ان يغفر لك و لوالديك و يرزقك و يوفقك  :Hands:  
انا قولت اشاركك و نشوف رايك فى هذه الرسمه و الاهداف  
و الله المستعان :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

للمغامر مثلي وضع امر شراء المجنون 136.80

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة 
> اولا انا مو عارف كيف امدحك 
> و لكن اسأل الله تعالى ان يغفر لك و لوالديك و يرزقك و يوفقك  
> انا قولت اشاركك و نشوف رايك فى هذه الرسمه و الاهداف  
> و الله المستعان

 اولا شكرا على المشاركة اتحفتنا 
الهرمونك خبرتي متواضعة فيه ولاكن كل شي جائز

----------


## shady2500

شكرا اخى الجميل و وفقك الله و بارك فيك !!

----------


## ابوجراح

اخي ندخل شراء الباوند الان من 3930 ؟

----------


## ayaatzaki

ممكن الاستوب لوز للباوند انا خسرانه ونفسى اعوض ساعدونى ارجوكم

----------


## sameer.alomari

> ممكن الاستوب لوز للباوند انا خسرانه ونفسى اعوض ساعدونى ارجوكم

 نصحتك يا اخت ايات من البداية
لا تدخلي صفقة الا و تحددي الستوب لوز من اول عشان ما تصبري عالخسارة و تزيد بشكل كبير
حاولي تطلعي بأقل الخسائر

----------


## aljameel

الكل يسأل عن الكيبل  الكيبل صحح الموجة الاكبر عند 61%  احتمال يصحح عند 76% وهذا احتمال تقريبا عند 1.3840  الموجة المتوسطة صححة   الي مخوفني هذا الشارت

----------


## ayaatzaki

شكرا على النصيحة ولكنى لم ادخل بعد فى صفقة الباوند دولار ولكنى امس خسرت حتى بلغ رصيدى 100 دولار واريد ان اعوض اليوم فهل من مساعده متى ادخل بالضبط والاستوب لوز ونسبة نجاح الصفقة لان رصيدى لا يسمح بالخساره وشكرا

----------


## sameer.alomari

> شكرا على النصيحة ولكنى لم ادخل بعد فى صفقة الباوند دولار ولكنى امس خسرت حتى بلغ رصيدى 100 دولار واريد ان اعوض اليوم فهل من مساعده متى ادخل بالضبط والاستوب لوز ونسبة نجاح الصفقة لان رصيدى لا يسمح بالخساره وشكرا

 
ممكن تحكيلي كم كان رصيدك قبل ما يصير 100 دولار؟
لازم تشتغلي على مبادئ ادارة رأس المال
و افتحي ميني لوت فقط و حاولي تشتغلي على التوصيات الشبه مؤكده
بس احكيلي كم كان رصيدك لاني بدي أعرف أسلوبك و حجم مغامرتك 
طبعا أنا مش خبير و الشباب ممكن يفيدوكي كمان

----------


## arwa1

> للمغامر مثلي وضع امر شراء المجنون 136.80

 تفعل امر الشراء  على بركه الله 
بس اهم شي الوقف كم

----------


## ميرو

> شكرا على النصيحة ولكنى لم ادخل بعد فى صفقة الباوند دولار ولكنى امس خسرت حتى بلغ رصيدى 100 دولار واريد ان اعوض اليوم فهل من مساعده متى ادخل بالضبط والاستوب لوز ونسبة نجاح الصفقة لان رصيدى لا يسمح بالخساره وشكرا

  اكيد دخلتى بنسبة عالية من راس المال
نزلى النسبة 
ماتغامريش اكتر من خمسة فى المية
خشى الصفقات اللى نسبة الهدف فيها ضعف الاستوب لوس
يعنى تشترى 500 او تبيعى 500 
وربنا يوفقك

----------


## دانة

ما اتوقع الاخت ايات مثلي انا من 2500 صرت 963
لاتذكروني ترا بصيح

----------


## ابو راجي

اذا في مجال تعليف على الكيبل استاذ جميل

----------


## ابو راجي

تعليق

----------


## aljameel

انا باجتهد ممكن اصيب وممكن اخطى  مبروك لمن دخل  الكيبل من 1.3844  والمجنون من 136.80  اتوقع والله اعلم كذا اكتفينا نزول  الستوب اللو -20 للاحتياط

----------


## arwa1

الستوب للمجنون 136.60 صحيح

----------


## aljameel

> الستوب للمجنون 136.60 صحيح

 نعم اخي  
مع الصعود تقديم الاستوب لضمان الربح السوق ماله امان 
ولنتاكد من الصعود ونهاية النزول 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة  
وبأذن الله موفقين 
والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## ابوجراح

> انا باجتهد ممكن اصيب وممكن اخطى  مبروك لمن دخل  الكيبل من 1.3844  والمجنون من 136.80  اتوقع والله اعلم كذا اكتفينا نزول   الستوب اللو -20 للاحتياط

 بارك الله تعبك وعلمك اخي الكريم

----------


## ayaatzaki

شكرا على ردكم على انا حاسه انى مش لوحدى وان شاء الله حيزيد رصيدى بمساعدتكم انا كا رصيدى 300 دولار ودخلت حساب حقيقى من 3 اسابيع وخطتى تعتمد على البولنجر وار اس اى والمونتيم ونزول السعر من تشبع او طلوعه من تشبع  وكسبت ثم بدات الخساره والان اريد المساعده منكم فى توصية بستوب لوز معقول وربح بسيط حتى استعيد قوة رصيدى ممكن

----------


## ميرو

> شكرا على ردكم على انا حاسه انى مش لوحدى وان شاء الله حيزيد رصيدى بمساعدتكم انا كا رصيدى 300 دولار ودخلت حساب حقيقى من 3 اسابيع وخطتى تعتمد على البولنجر وار اس اى والمونتيم ونزول السعر من تشبع او طلوعه من تشبع وكسبت ثم بدات الخساره والان اريد المساعده منكم فى توصية بستوب لوز معقول وربح بسيط حتى استعيد قوة رصيدى ممكن

  شوفى اخت ايه 
انت معاكى 100 دولار 
كويسين 
اتوقفى عن المتاجرة للانك بتتاجرى تحت عاطفة 
خدى اسبوع اسبوعين واتعلمى فيهم على الاقل عشان تقدرى تتابعى التوصية
وان شاء الله هتعوضى
بس التزمى بادارة راس المال
وعلى فكرة مينفعش مؤشرات بدون دعوم ومقاومات

----------


## aljameel

السوق مايريح يجب الانتباه 
محتمل مزيد من النزول والله اعلم 
الخبر يقتل الشارت محتمل فيه اخبار على الباوند 
وضعة غير مستقر 
الاستقرار فوق 1.3930 يطمئن 
الاستقرار فوق 137.30 يطمئن 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار بأذن الله  
لل 1.3150

----------


## ابو راجي

الى اين المتوقع اكبر نزول للباوند ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي  1.9666  والله اعلم  شراء من السعر الحالي  او في حال نزل   الستوب  1.9552  الاهداف بأذن الله   1.9900  2.0000  البقاء فوق 2.050  متوقع والله اعلم  2.0300   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  اول 100 نقطة  بأذن الله للهدف

----------


## aljameel

> السوق مايريح يجب الانتباه 
> محتمل مزيد من النزول والله اعلم 
> الخبر يقتل الشارت محتمل فيه اخبار على الباوند 
> وضعة غير مستقر 
> الاستقرار فوق 1.3930 يطمئن 
> الاستقرار فوق 137.30 يطمئن 
> والله اعلم

 الان أستاذنكم للنوم والله يكتب التوفيق للجميع 
وللامانة انا داخل شراء 
اليورو دولار 
اليورو استرليني 
والكيبل والمجنون

----------


## ميرو

> اليورو دولار بأذن الله  
> لل 1.3150

  موفق ان شاء الله اخى
لكن حضرتك مش شايف الانتظار الى ان يكسر 1.3071 على الاربع ساعات وندخل بهدف 1.3300

----------


## ayaatzaki

يعنى مش ممكن ادخل فى اى توصية اليوم على اليورو استرلينى او الاسترلينى دولار حتى اعوض جزء من خسارتى

----------


## دانة

لا تتسرعي يا اختي والجاي انشالله احسن ونعوض خسارتنا شكل الفوركس يحب يخسر الحريييم

----------


## ابوجراح

الحمدلله  ارتداد رائع الى اعلى :015:

----------


## mostafa_anwr

جميل يا غالى اليورو فرنك حقق هدف اول ومنتظرين هدف ثانى جزاك الله خير مفيش هدف تالت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## توفيق12

> اليورو دولار بأذن الله  
> لل 1.3150

 لم يبقى للهدف الا بعض النقاط
مبرووك لمن دخل

----------


## بائع الورد

مساء الخير والمحب الى كل الاخوان

----------


## دانة

هلابك  يابيع الورد وصدقني ماراح تندم للانضمامك الي الاستاذ جميل الجميل

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الكيبل الحمد مايقارب 150 نقطة نكتفى بذلك   المجنون طلع 170 نقطة ونزل لاربح ولا خسارة  وضع الباوند احتمال بينتظر خبر  فالافضل الانتظار  انا قفلت وسأنتظر  والله الموفق   والله من وراء القصد

----------


## توفيق12

في انتظار اي فرصة ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي  1.9666  والله اعلم  شراء من السعر الحالي  او في حال نزل   الستوب  1.9552  الاهداف بأذن الله   1.9900  2.0000  البقاء فوق 2.050  متوقع والله اعلم  2.0300   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروك الهدف الاول  وبأذن الله متوقع الهدف الثاني  وفوق 2.0050 متوقع الهدف الثالث  الف مبروك لمن دخل بالتوصية  حتى اللحضة مايقارب 300 نقطة  الحمد لله

----------


## ابو راجي

شكرا لك استاذ الجميل
معك عوضنا كتير

----------


## ابوجراح

اليورو استرالي  توصيه موفقه اخي الجميل  الشكر لله ثم لك بارك الله فيك

----------


## دانة

استاذي كيف اليورو استرلني  بيوصل للهدف الي حددته

----------


## توفيق12

انا نفسي ادخل مرة احقق معاك فوق 100 نقطة
دائما ادخل متاخر

----------


## دانة

معليش ماقراءت الرد الي قبلي

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  الحمد لله وصل للهدف بالتمام 1.3150  الان والله اعلم  البقاء فوق 1.3100   متوقع هدف بأذن الله   1.3250 لل 1.3300  بأختراق الهاي اليوم  والله اعلم

----------


## basel232

الله يوفقك

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي كيف اليورو استرلني بيوصل للهدف الي حددته

  
بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> انا نفسي ادخل مرة احقق معاك فوق 100 نقطة
> دائما ادخل متاخر

 لعيونك توصية خاصة لك 
الصبر حتى تحين الفرصة

----------


## توفيق12

هههه الله يخليك 
ومنتظر بشوق اخي الجميل

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون   فعلا مجنون  وتوقع قابل للصواب والخطى  اما ارتفاع كهدف اول 141.50  وله اهداف اخرى  او نزول لل 130 لل 129  والله اعلم

----------


## basel232

إللي فهمته نضع أوامرنا شراء يورو دولار  فوق 3157 وهي الهاي لليوم .. 
فهل هذا صحيح يالغالي؟ 
يعطيك العافية

----------


## mido1989

اليورو يشير الى الهبوط؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  الان متوقع الصعود لل 1.4030 لل 1.4040  بشرط عدم كسر 1.3960  الاستقرار فوق 1.4040  مزيد من العطاء والله اعلم  كاهداف بأذن الله   1.4100 1.4200 اختراق الهاي امس  1.4400  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو يشير الى الهبوط؟؟؟؟؟

   الان متوقع موجيا صعود والله اعلم  1.3180

----------


## aljameel

> إللي فهمته نضع أوامرنا شراء يورو دولار فوق 3157 وهي الهاي لليوم .. 
> فهل هذا صحيح يالغالي؟ 
> يعطيك العافية

 الان ادخل وضع الستوب المناسب لك

----------


## المسعودي H

لو سمحت الغالي ممكن الاسترالي دولار موجيا وهل هو يتبع اليورو دولار في الطلوع والنزول

----------


## aljameel

راقبو اليورو استرالي متوقع صعود لل 2.0038  والله اعلم

----------


## توفيق12

> راقبو اليورو استرالي متوقع صعود لل 2.0038   والله اعلم

  
يعني فقط مراقبة 
لنراقب

----------


## aljameel

> يعني فقط مراقبة 
> لنراقب

   توفيق واضع له توصية هذا كبرة  وتقول نراقب  امزح معك  لو نزل 1.9840 ادخل

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم  نراكم بالمساء  تمنياتي للجميع بالربح الوفير

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

اخوي قبل لا تروح لاهنت  
نبي نظره سريعه على الكيبل

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار  السعر الحالي 5291  والله اعلم  الشراء من السعر الحالي   الستوب   5260  الاهداف بأذن الله  5340  5390  5450  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي  1.9666  والله اعلم  شراء من السعر الحالي  او في حال نزل   الستوب  1.9552  الاهداف بأذن الله   1.9900  2.0000  البقاء فوق 2.050  متوقع والله اعلم  2.0300   والله الموفق

   متوقع النزول والله اعلم مابين 1.9840 لل 1.9800  الشراء مرة اخرى   والاهدف بأذن الله   2.0000 لل 2.0040   وهدف اخرى بأختراق 2.0050 والبقاء فوقها  2.0300  والله الموفق

----------


## ابوجراح

توكلنا على الله

----------


## توفيق12

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار  السعر الحالي 5291  والله اعلم  الشراء من السعر الحالي   الستوب   5260  الاهداف بأذن الله  5340  5390  5450   والله الموفق

   
يا سلام حققت 53 في اقل من ربع ساعة
مبرووووووووك للجميع 
اكتفيت بالهدف الاول

----------


## ابو راجي

شو بالنسبة لليورودولار بالوقت الحالي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## توفيق12

بالنسبة ل ستوب اليورو استرالي كبير بالنسبة الي لاني حسابي صغير

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل متوقع لل 1.4170  لل 1.4200اما مواصلة الصعود  
او الارتداد والله اعلم

----------


## ابوجراح

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن الله يزيد ويبارك 
تسلم اخي الكريم الجميل 
رحم الله والديك

----------


## توفيق12

اوووووووووه لا اصدق نفسي 
كسبت حوالي 170 نقطة في وقت قياسي جدا في صفقة النيوزلندي
يالله على الاهداف السريعة
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار  السعر الحالي 5291  والله اعلم  الشراء من السعر الحالي   الستوب   5260  الاهداف بأذن الله  5340  5390  5450   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  5430 وصل السعر نكتفي بذلك  مبروك لمن دخل وحظ اوفر لمن لم يدخل   خيرها في غيره بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن الله يزيد ويبارك 
> تسلم اخي الكريم الجميل 
> رحم الله والديك

 ويرحم ولديك 
جزاك الله خير 
ومبروووووووووك   

> اوووووووووه لا اصدق نفسي 
> كسبت حوالي 170 نقطة في وقت قياسي جدا في صفقة النيوزلندي
> يالله على الاهداف السريعة
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الجميل

  
مبرووووووووك من القلب 
المهم حققت اكثر من 100 نقطة 
وعدتك ووفيت معك 
كله بفضل الله نحمده ونشكره

----------


## ابوجراح

الله يبارك فيك 
عجيب هذا اليورو استرالي

----------


## دانة

طمنوني اليورو استرالي بيستمر اول صفقة الحقها من اول

----------


## دانة

تبون الصراحة الحركة السريعه الي صارت حسيت اني تجمدت من الخوف هذي حال المبتدين للاسف مالحقت النيوزلندي بس الاسترليني كسبت الاول ودخلت صفقة ثانية والحمدلله يسلمو يا جميل الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  الحمد لله وصل للهدف بالتمام 1.3150  الان والله اعلم  البقاء فوق 1.3100   متوقع هدف بأذن الله  1.3250 لل 1.3300  بأختراق الهاي اليوم  والله اعلم

 اللهم ربي لك والحمد والشكر  الحمد لله وصل للهدف وزيادة 1.3430  للامانة كنت بكتب هدف اخر بعد 1.3300  فخفت ابالغ لانه موجيا بيقول انا صاعد لل 1.3380  مبروووووووووك لمن دخل   ومعوضة بأذن الله لمن لم يدخل

----------


## aljameel

> متوقع النزول والله اعلم مابين 1.9840 لل 1.9800  الشراء مرة اخرى   والاهدف بأذن الله   2.0000 لل 2.0040   وهدف اخرى بأختراق 2.0050 والبقاء فوقها  2.0300  والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر مبروك لمن دخل  صعد للهدف ونزل لمراكز الشراء وصعد للهدف مرة اخرى  ولازلت اقول البقاء فوق 2.0050  متوقع 2.0300 والله اعلم

----------


## توفيق12

> متوقع النزول والله اعلم مابين 1.9840 لل 1.9800  الشراء مرة اخرى   والاهدف بأذن الله   2.0000 لل 2.0040   وهدف اخرى بأختراق 2.0050 والبقاء فوقها  2.0300  والله الموفق

  
هدف بالملمتر يا حبيبي
وصل ل 56 ثم عاد
يا سلام

----------


## توفيق12

هل يمكن الشراء من الاسفل اخي الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  الان متوقع الصعود لل 1.4030 لل 1.4040  بشرط عدم كسر 1.3960  الاستقرار فوق 1.4040  مزيد من العطاء والله اعلم  كاهداف بأذن الله  1.4100 1.4200 اختراق الهاي امس 1.4400  والله اعلم

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  عطاء وبسخاء الحمد لله  مبروووك لمن دخل من 1.3844  ومبروك لمن دخل من 1.3994  البقاء فوق 1.4213  متوقع الصعود بأذن الله لل 1.4400 لل 1.4430  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> طمنوني اليورو استرالي بيستمر اول صفقة الحقها من اول

 خلاص  بلا  طمع 
وصل للهدف الثاني 
لو استقر فوق 2.0050 اوكي غير كذا لا

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

معوضه اخرى الكريم ومتابع معاك

----------


## basel232

اسأل الله لك التوفيق  
وتأكد يا أخي أني دعوت لك وسأدعو لك أكثر  
هذا جزاء من يساعد إخوانه

----------


## ابوجراح

وصل النيوزلندي   
الحمدلله رب العالمين

----------


## aljameel

> اسأل الله لك التوفيق  
> وتأكد يا أخي أني دعوت لك وسأدعو لك أكثر  
> هذا جزاء من يساعد إخوانه

 والله الذي لا اله الاهو 
مااطلب منكم الا الدعاء 
جزاك الله خير   اخي

----------


## aljameel

للامانة شايف هدف لليورو دولار  1.3600 والله اعلم  وللامانة انا اكتيفت منه   ليست دعوة للشراء انما للمراقبة

----------


## aljameel

للمغامرين شراء اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي 1.9798  والاهداف نفسها بأذن الله  الستوب 1.9750  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  الان متوقع الصعود لل 1.4030 لل 1.4040  بشرط عدم كسر 1.3960  الاستقرار فوق 1.4040  مزيد من العطاء والله اعلم  كاهداف بأذن الله  1.4100 1.4200 اختراق الهاي امس 1.4400  والله اعلم

   

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  عطاء وبسخاء الحمد لله  مبروووك لمن دخل من 1.3844  ومبروك لمن دخل من 1.3994  البقاء فوق 1.4213  متوقع الصعود بأذن الله لل 1.4400 لل 1.4430  والله اعلم

 والله اعلم  الكيبل عند مقاومة 1.4300 قوية  اختراقها مواصلة الصعود للاهداف  موجيا بيقول بيخترقها والله اعلم  وبأذن الله يخترقها

----------


## توفيق12

> للمغامرين شراء اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي 1.9798  والاهداف نفسها بأذن الله  الستوب 1.9750    والله الموفق

 للاسف لم الحق الدخول 
معوضة باذن الجليل

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  للمغامرين امثالي  المجنون  السعر الحالي  137.13  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  والله اعلم متوقع نزول لل 134 و 132  من اراد ان يدخل بيع والستوب 137.33  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالدخول للمراقبة  والربح بالقناعة  والله الموفق

----------


## انتربول

اخوى يالغالي اريد مساعده
اين يتجه اليورو ارجو

----------


## sameer.alomari

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  للمغامرين امثالي  المجنون  السعر الحالي  137.13  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  والله اعلم متوقع نزول لل 134 و 132  من اراد ان يدخل بيع والستوب 137.33  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالدخول للمراقبة  والربح بالقناعة   والله الموفق

  
دخلت مغامره عشان أعوض شوية خسائر و شكلو رح يضرب ستوب
الله يرزقنا من عنده و يعوض علينا و على الجميع 
قولوا امين

----------


## aljameel

> اخوى يالغالي اريد مساعده
> اين يتجه اليورو ارجو

   والله يااخي الي شايفه صعود   متوقع نزول لل 1.3400 او 1.3350  ثم يواصل صعود لل 1.3600 تقريبا + -  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> دخلت مغامره عشان أعوض شوية خسائر و شكلو رح يضرب ستوب
> الله يرزقنا من عنده و يعوض علينا و على الجميع 
> قولوا امين

 لا تستعجل خلينا نراقبة افضل 
الله لايخسرك

----------


## aljooore

لجميل عندي عقود على اليورو 
بيع خسرااااااااااانه فيهم الفين وشوي  
شسوي هل بيكون في ارتداد  اسكرهم  على خساره اقل

----------


## samer samara

دخلنا معاك على المجنون  
يا أخي اسمو مجنون 
شكرا لاجتهادك و الله يعوض علينا

----------


## sameer.alomari

ضرب ستوب و العوض بوجه الكريم

----------


## aljooore

دخلت والله المعوض

----------


## دانة

اختي الجوري انت من وين تاخذين التوصيات اليوم لتوصيات الي اخبره شراء ليورو ايش خلاك تبيعين
الله يعوض عليك

----------


## aljameel

> لجميل عندي عقود على اليورو 
> بيع خسرااااااااااانه فيهم الفين وشوي  
> شسوي هل بيكون في ارتداد اسكرهم على خساره اقل

 كم سعر بيعك   
والله اعلم  
اتوقع يصحح الموجة الصاعدة ولارتداد من احدها واذا لم يرتد  مواصلة النزول 
النقاط 
1.3400 
1.3350 
1.3170 
والله اعلم

----------


## eto2

ماسبب الصعود القوي لليورو والباوند ارجو الافادة جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## aljooore

> كم سعر بيعك   
> والله اعلم  
> اتوقع يصحح الموجة الصاعدة ولارتداد من احدها واذا لم يرتد مواصلة النزول 
> النقاط 
> 1.3400 
> 1.3350 
> 1.3170 
> والله اعلم

  هذي العقود ارجو النصح

----------


## aljameel

> ماسبب الصعود القوي لليورو والباوند ارجو الافادة جزاك الله كل خير

 بالشارت بيقول انه طالع من البارح واضح بالشارتات 
بس اكيد فيه اخبار ساعدت على ذلك 
والله اعلم

----------


## mido1989

السبب هو خبر الفايده على الدولار

----------


## aljameel

> هذي العقود ارجو النصح

 اعطيني وقت اشوف الشارتات واعطيكي رأي

----------


## aljameel

> السبب هو خبر الفايده على الدولار

 اكيد ساعد الخبر

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم  الكيبل اما اختراق المقاومة تقريبا 1.4300   الاختراق والبقاء فوقها للاهداف  او النزول تقريبا 1.4170  1.4120  والا رتداد منها وصعود للاهداف بأذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## osama87

اخي الجميل اذا بعت اليورو دولار الان فكم يكون الاستوب

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل اذا بعت اليورو دولار الان فكم يكون الاستوب

 لا تبيع الاتجاه العام صاعد 
نصيحة لاتبيع ولا تشتري  
الصبر جميل

----------


## ابو راجي

استاذي الكريم شو بتنصحني بالوقت الحالي اشتري ولا ابيع
او انتظر اذا جاءت فرصة ممكن تنبهنا عليها
مع كل الشكر والاحترام لاستاذنا القدير الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> للمغامرين شراء اليورو استرالي   السعر الحالي 1.9798  والاهداف نفسها بأذن الله  الستوب 1.9750   والله الموفق

 الحمد لله وصل لل 1.9955  الان فرصة شراء اخرى  الهدف 2.0130  الستوب 1.9830  السعر الحالي  1.9855  والله اعلم

----------


## دانة

استاذي هل سيصل اليورو استرليني للهدف 20000

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي الكريم شو بتنصحني بالوقت الحالي اشتري ولا ابيع
> او انتظر اذا جاءت فرصة ممكن تنبهنا عليها
> مع كل الشكر والاحترام لاستاذنا القدير الجميل

 ابو راجي دخلت اليوم بالكيبل 
شوف اليورو استرالي مع الالتزام بالستوب

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي هل سيصل اليورو استرليني للهدف 20000

 تقصدي اليورو استرالي 
متوقع الوصل واكثر 
والله اعلم

----------


## CheFX

> المشاركه الاصلية بواسطه دانه استاذي هل سيصل اليورو استرليني للهدف 20000

 الاستاذ جميل لا يتحث عن اليورو استرليني (EURGBP) بل يتحث عن اليورو استرالي (EURAUD)

----------


## sameer.alomari

هل يمكن الدخول بالسعر الحالي؟

----------


## aljameel

> هل يمكن الدخول بالسعر الحالي؟

 قول بسم الله وتوكل على الله

----------


## aljameel

اغرب شي اليوم المجنون عاقل 
سبحان الله  
وراء كل هدوء عاصفة 
والله اعلم

----------


## sameer.alomari

هبط مره وحده و صار 1.9862
نشتري؟ ولا رح يضل نازل؟

----------


## aljameel

> هبط مره وحده و صار 1.9848
> نشتري؟ ولا رح يضل نازل؟

 انتظر لو نزل الشراء بالقرب من 1.9765 
ونفسها الستوب

----------


## sameer.alomari

بالله و لا عليك أمر تخبرنا اول ما تيجي فرصة للشراء
شكلك متأكد انو رح يصيب الهدف و اتكلنا على الله

----------


## aljameel

لو انضرب الستوب لا قدر الله لليورو استرالي تلغى التوصية

----------


## arwa1

> انتظر لو نزل الشراء بالقرب من 1.9765 
> ونفسها الستوب

  
كم الاستوب لو وصل للسعر الجديد

----------


## دانة

الحلو ان الجميل فاهمني معليش النوم سلطان

----------


## توفيق12

> الحمد لله وصل لل 1.9955  الان فرصة شراء اخرى  الهدف 2.0130  الستوب 1.9830  السعر الحالي  1.9855   والله اعلم

  
تم الدخول بسم الله

----------


## basel232

غلطت برقم واحد فقط وضرب الستوب على اليورو أسترالي 
أخي جميل وضع الستوب 9830 وسبحان الله وضعت الستوب 9832  
قدر الله وماشاء فعل 
شرايك يا الجميل أدخل مره ثانيه من أي نقطه 
وشرايك بعد بالكيبل أشوفه فوق 4300 هل تعتبر المدة اللتي بقي خلالها أعلى من 4300 كافيه لصعوده  
للأهداف اللتي وضعتها 
جزاك الله خير الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## دانة

وانا معك بسم الله

----------


## aljooore

> اختي الجوري انت من وين تاخذين التوصيات اليوم لتوصيات الي اخبره شراء ليورو ايش خلاك تبيعين
> الله يعوض عليك

   جبوبه البيع عنديمن الاسبوع اللي طاف وانا قمت بتعزيزه فقط 
يالله خيرها بغيرها وريي يعديها على خير

----------


## aljameel

> كم الاستوب لو وصل للسعر الجديد

  
الان اذا ترغب بالدخول والستوب 1.9830

----------


## aljameel

> غلطت برقم واحد فقط وضرب الستوب على اليورو أسترالي 
> أخي جميل وضع الستوب 9830 وسبحان الله وضعت الستوب 9832  
> قدر الله وماشاء فعل 
> شرايك يا الجميل أدخل مره ثانيه من أي نقطه 
> وشرايك بعد بالكيبل أشوفه فوق 4300 هل تعتبر المدة اللتي بقي خلالها أعلى من 4300 كافيه لصعوده  
> للأهداف اللتي وضعتها 
> جزاك الله خير الدنيا والآخرة

 الصبر جميل 
هل تتحمل ستوب 1.4150 
ليش المخاطرة

----------


## توفيق12

الحمد لله تكفيني 40 نقطة 
انا من الناس الذي اقنع باي ربح 
خرجت ب 40 نقطة 
اللهم لك الحمد كثيرا كثيرا 
وجاز الاخ الجميل خير الجزاء

----------


## توفيق12

ما نضرتك للدولار فرنك
اليوم كثيرين خسروا فيه بعد الهبوط الكبير
الحمد لله لم اكن منهم

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله تكفيني 40 نقطة 
> انا من الناس الذي اقنع باي ربح 
> خرجت ب 40 نقطة 
> اللهم لك الحمد كثيرا كثيرا 
> وجاز الاخ الجميل خير الجزاء

 مبروووووووووووووووك 
الحمد لله خير وبركة من رب العالمين

----------


## basel232

> الصبر جميل 
> هل تتحمل ستوب 1.4150 
> ليش المخاطرة

  
صحيح  والستوب البعيد يرهق نفسيا 
وأنا ذكرت ما حدث لأنبه الجميع على التركيز على الأرقام  
تحيتي لك يالغالي  
موفق بحول الله

----------


## sameer.alomari

شرينا اليورو استرالي على 1.9886
أنا شايف الستوب قريب ولا شو رايك؟

----------


## silverhawk145

> ما نضرتك للدولار فرنك
> اليوم كثيرين خسروا فيه بعد الهبوط الكبير
> الحمد لله لم اكن منهم

  انا خسرت فيما يفوق 50$ اليوم بسبب الدولار فرنك بسبب سعر الفايدة
ولكن الحمد لله على كل حال 
وياريت حضرتك تقول لى ايه وضعه وهل ممكن الصعود مرة اخرى واين ممكن شرائه مرة اخى 
وشكرااااااااا لك اخى الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> ما نضرتك للدولار فرنك
> اليوم كثيرين خسروا فيه بعد الهبوط الكبير
> الحمد لله لم اكن منهم

  
متوقع النزول لل  1.1360 
هو نزل لل 1.1374 وارتد هل اكتفى بالنزول الله اعلم 
كسر ها مزيد من الهبوط 
والله اعلم

----------


## sameer.alomari

> انا خسرت فيما يفوق 50$ اليوم بسبب الدولار فرنك بسبب سعر الفايدة ولكن الحمد لله على كل حال  وياريت حضرتك تقول لى ايه وضعه وهل ممكن الصعود مرة اخرى واين ممكن شرائه مرة اخى  وشكرااااااااا لك اخى الجميل

  
احمد ربك
أنا خسرت اليوم فوق 700 دولار
خليها على الله

----------


## aljooore

عيل انا مش قايلة لكم كم الف خسرت

----------


## Leonardo

ربنا يعوض عليكم جميعا ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> عيل انا مش قايلة لكم كم الف خسرت

 لا والله غير تقولي كم الف الخسارة

----------


## aljameel

الحمد لله ما اعتقد اليوم احد خسر معي بفضل الله 
بس من الي دخل وربح كل واحد يقول كم نقاطه من الربح 
 قول ماشاء الله  
نقاطي حتى اللحضة فوق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
اخاف من العين 
اذا قلتو اقول انا

----------


## aljooore

> لا والله غير تقولي كم الف الخسارة

 والله لو مب حلفتك ماقلت 
لحد الان من الازمه للان فوق 800 الف ريال قطري بس كم بالضبط يبيلها حسبه 
بالجدولار فوق ال220 الف دولار 
لحج يقول عندي فلوس والله كلها ديووووووووووون

----------


## basel232

عزيزي الجميل  
وش نظرتك للكيبل لم يثبت أعلى 4300  
نورنا

----------


## basel232

إختي الجوري 
الله يعوض عليك وعلى كل مسلم يارب

----------


## aljameel

> والله لو مب حلفتك ماقلت 
> لحد الان من الازمه للان فوق 800 الف ريال قطري بس كم بالضبط يبيلها حسبه 
> بالجدولار فوق ال220 الف دولار 
> لحج يقول عندي فلوس والله كلها ديووووووووووون

 الله يعوض عليكي بالفلوس ولا بالنفوس 
الحمد على كل شي 
والله لو مو العيب اقول خسائري من الازمة تشيب الرأس   
ولاكن الحمد لله على كل شي 
خسارتي خسارة تاجر من الربح وخسارة اسهم من رأس المال 
وحاط حري بالبورصة متسلي فيها

----------


## aljameel

> عزيزي الجميل  
> وش نظرتك للكيبل لم يثبت أعلى 4300  
> نورنا

 لو كسر 1.4230 تقريبا  
احتمال ينزل يصحح الموجة 1.4170 
ويرتد منها 
وممكن 1.4120 
والله اعلم

----------


## توفيق12

شباب خليكم مع الاخ الجميل
والله ربي لن يخذلكم لان هذا الشخص مجتهد جدا تبارك الله ما شاء الله
اللهم احفضه من العين يارب وزده من علمك الغزير
امين امين امين

----------


## samer samara

أنا برايي يا شباب و يا صباي ان هذه الشركات يلي تخليك بسهولة تشترك و تصير تجارة عملات ما هي الا مقلب
يطمعوك و يشجعوك و يسوولك البحر طحينة
و هم يعتمدو على الناس يلي تريد تحسن وضعها و بنفس الوقت مالها خبرة ابدا بتجارة العملات
و الشركة طبعا بتاكل منك و مني عالطالع و عالنازل
و لما انا اربح تكون انت خسرت و الشركة اخذت حصتها
و لما تخسر بدك تعوض و لما تربح يغريك الطمع فترجع تخسر
و لو كان لعب الفوريكس بهالسهولة كان صحاب الشركات هذه ريحو نفسهم و تاجرو بفلوسهم و عملو من الالف ملايين 
لكن خير انشالله
انا حاليا خسران و باقي اتحمل شوي كمان اما اعوض خسارتي او اخسر هالشوي و نعتبر حالنا خسرنا بالاسهم متل كل هالناس و يا دار ما دخلك شر و مهم الصحة 
و بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## basel232

> شباب خليكم مع الاخ الجميل
> والله ربي لن يخذلكم لان هذا الشخص مجتهد جدا تبارك الله ما شاء الله
> اللهم احفضه من العين يارب وزده من علمك الغزير
> امين امين امين

    آمين

----------


## aljameel

> أنا برايي يا شباب و يا صباي ان هذه الشركات يلي تخليك بسهولة تشترك و تصير تجارة عملات ما هي الا مقلب
> يطمعوك و يشجعوك و يسوولك البحر طحينة
> و هم يعتمدو على الناس يلي تريد تحسن وضعها و بنفس الوقت مالها خبرة ابدا بتجارة العملات
> و الشركة طبعا بتاكل منك و مني عالطالع و عالنازل
> و لما انا اربح تكون انت خسرت و الشركة اخذت حصتها
> و لما تخسر بدك تعوض و لما تربح يغريك الطمع فترجع تخسر
> و لو كان لعب الفوريكس بهالسهولة كان صحاب الشركات هذه ريحو نفسهم و تاجرو بفلوسهم و عملو من الالف ملايين 
> لكن خير انشالله
> انا حاليا خسران و باقي اتحمل شوي كمان اما اعوض خسارتي او اخسر هالشوي و نعتبر حالنا خسرنا بالاسهم متل كل هالناس و يا دار ما دخلك شر و مهم الصحة 
> و بالتوفيق للجميع

 كلام سليم 100% 
المفروض الكل يتعلم لو الشي البسيط بالتحليل ولوالتحليل البدائي حتى لو دخلت بتوصية  
بتعرف متى تدخل وتخرج منها 
الخسارة دائما  من الطمع و قلة الخبرة 
والله اعلم فيها خير البورصة  لغير الطماع 
ادارة رأس المال هي الاهم

----------


## sameer.alomari

في جديد على توصية اليورو أسترالي؟ 
تحياتي

----------


## دانة

يااستاذي بالنسبة لليورو استرالي احط تحدبد ربح على2.0000 واتوكل على الله وانام ايش رايك

----------


## ابو الصادق

السلام عليكم ... اخي الجميل "aljameel"... بصراحة انا من المعجبين بتوصياتك وبمتابعتك للتوصيات حتى وصولها الى الهدف ... وانا اعلم ان هذا يحتاج الى بذل جهد كبير بمراقبة الشاشة والاخبار والتحليل للشارت ... فجزاك الله خيرا عنا جميعا وبارك الله فيك ورزقك الله الصحة والعافية ... وكل ما تتمنى ان شاء الله تعالى ...   لكن عندي طلب ان امكن ان تلبيه لنا ... وارجو ان تأخذ به ... الا وهو انك بعد ان ترى فرصة واضحة امامك وتشرحها كما هي عادتك ان تذكرها بأسفل التحليل الذي تضعه ان وجد بكلمات واضحة للمبتدئين ...  مثلا : سعر الدخول ... الهدف ... وقف الخسارة ...  فمن الحكمة ان نخاطب الناس على قدر عقولهم اخي الفاضل ... والمبتديء يحتاج الى من يأخذ بيده ويرشده بكلمات سهلة وبسيطة ...  تقبل تحياتي وشكري لشخصك الكريم ...  *************************

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل يا عسل اى رايك فى بيع اليورو الحين جزاك الله خير

----------


## sameer.alomari

شكلو أخونا و حبيبن الجميل نام؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  هذه توصية للخسرانين   من 1000 لل 1400 نقطة بأذن الله   1000 نقطة عند البيع  المجموع مايقارب 2400  اليورو استرالي   ركزو على التوصية ولو بعقد صغير    تحتاج صبر  والله اعلم  شراء  كل ما اقترب من 1.9600  والستوب  1.9600  الهدف بأذن الله  2.1000  ومن لا يرغب الشراء الان انتظارة فوق 2.0050  ويدخل شراء فيه   عند وصوله للهدف بأذن الله يتم بيعه من الهدف او قريب منه والهدف 1000 نقطة مرة اخرى  الاستقرار فوق 2.0050 يؤكد الهدف والله اعلم  والله الموفق  ولا تنسونا من الدعاء جزاكم الله خير

----------


## توفيق12

طيب اخي الجميل
ومن دخل شراء ب 1.9840هل ينتظر الهدف ويضع الستوب قبل الهدف ب عشر نقاط

----------


## aljooore

ماعندي هالزوج للاسففففففففففففففف 
عدي يورو استرليني على المنصه

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ...  اخي الجميل "aljameel"... بصراحة انا من المعجبين بتوصياتك وبمتابعتك للتوصيات حتى وصولها الى الهدف ... وانا اعلم ان هذا يحتاج الى بذل جهد كبير بمراقبة الشاشة والاخبار والتحليل للشارت ... فجزاك الله خيرا عنا جميعا وبارك الله فيك ورزقك الله الصحة والعافية ... وكل ما تتمنى ان شاء الله تعالى ...   لكن عندي طلب ان امكن ان تلبيه لنا ... وارجو ان تأخذ به ... الا وهو انك بعد ان ترى فرصة واضحة امامك وتشرحها كما هي عادتك ان تذكرها بأسفل التحليل الذي تضعه ان وجد بكلمات واضحة للمبتدئين ...  مثلا : سعر الدخول ... الهدف ... وقف الخسارة ...  فمن الحكمة ان نخاطب الناس على قدر عقولهم اخي الفاضل ... والمبتديء يحتاج الى من يأخذ بيده ويرشده بكلمات سهلة وبسيطة ...  تقبل تحياتي وشكري لشخصك الكريم ...   *************************

  ابشر وتحت امرك اخي

----------


## aljooore

من الاسترالي عندي ين واسترالي دولار  بسسسسسسسس 
شفتو الحظ

----------


## توفيق12

طيب ممكن نعمل امر معلق بيع من 2.1000 بهدف 1000 نقطة ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> طيب اخي الجميل
> ومن دخل شراء ب 1.9840هل ينتظر الهدف ويضع الستوب قبل الهدف ب عشر نقاط

 راقبة اخي انا وضعت الستوب 1.9830 
مع كل ارتفاع ارفع الستوب لضمان الربح 
لو ضرب الستوب راقبة وحاول تاخذة من اقرب نقطة من 1.9600 
واذا انا موجود سأنوه عنه بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> طيب ممكن نعمل امر معلق بيع من 2.1000 بهدف 1000 نقطة ان شاء الله

 ممكن اخي

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل اى رايك فى بيع اليورو دولار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  والله اعلم له هدف تحت 128.70 اتوقع صعود لل 141  ثم نزول للهدف  السعر الحالي  137.70  الشراء  من السعر الحالي  او   لو نزل قريب 136.50 مابين السعرين لتخفيف الستوب   الستوب كبير من يتحمل يدخل  135.50   بأذن الله يصل للسعر 141  والبيع عند 141 + -  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالبيع الا بعد التاكد من النزول او وضع الستوب 142  والهدف بأذن الله 128.70  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> عم جميل اى رايك فى بيع اليورو دولار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 انتظر اتاكد من المؤاشرات

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  هذه توصية للخسرانين من 1000 لل 1400 نقطة بأذن الله   1000 نقطة عند البيع  المجموع مايقارب 2400  اليورو استرالي   ركزو على التوصية ولو بعقد صغير   تحتاج صبر  والله اعلم  شراء كل ما اقترب من 1.9600  والستوب  1.9600  الهدف بأذن الله  2.1000  ومن لا يرغب الشراء الان انتظارة فوق 2.0050  ويدخل شراء فيه  عند وصوله للهدف بأذن الله يتم بيعه من الهدف او قريب منه والهدف 1000 نقطة مرة اخرى  الاستقرار فوق 2.0050 يؤكد الهدف والله اعلم  والله الموفق   ولا تنسونا من الدعاء جزاكم الله خير

 للمشااااااااااااااااااااهدة

----------


## توفيق12

> ممكن اخي

 وممكن ايضا عمل امر معلق شراء من مناطق قرب 1.9600

----------


## دانة

توصية الخسرانين ممكن نحط عليها امر معلق سواء بيع او شراء

----------


## aljameel

> توصية الخسرانين ممكن نحط عليها امر معلق سواء بيع او شراء

 اكيد الاهم وضع الستوب مع الامر

----------


## توفيق12

كم الستوب للامر المعلق بيع من 2.1000

----------


## دانة

استاذي الجميل انت انسان اكثر من رائع طولت بالك علينا دليل على اخلاقياتك ياحظنا بشخص مثلك وما اقدر اقول الا الله يحققلك كل الي تتمناه حطينا الاوامر وتوكلنا على الي عينه ماتنام

----------


## aljameel

> كم الستوب للامر المعلق بيع من 2.1000

 بس يوصل الهدف 
الستوب  2.1000

----------


## دانة

حطيت امر شراء من1.650 والاستوب 1.600
وامر البيع من 2.1000 والاستوب من2.1050 
انشاله الله يوفق

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي الجميل انت انسان اكثر من رائع طولت بالك علينا دليل على اخلاقياتك ياحظنا بشخص مثلك وما اقدر اقول الا الله يحققلك كل الي تتمناه حطينا الاوامر وتوكلنا على الي عينه ماتنام

 الله يعطيكي حتى ترضي 
قولي بسم الله وتوكلي على الله يادندنة

----------


## aljooore

ممكن تحديت للباوند دولار

----------


## aljameel

> حطيت امر شراء من1.650 والاستوب 1.600
> وامر البيع من 2.1000 والاستوب من2.1050 
> انشاله الله يوفق

 الامر غلط تاكدي

----------


## aljameel

الاخ mostafa_anwr   اليورو دولار  الموجة العامة حتى اللحضة صاعدة والله اعلم  الان سعره 1.3460  اذا ترغب بيعة مع وضع الستوب الهاي اليوم  1.3508  والهدف القناعة  متوقع يصحح الموجة الصاعدة عند  1.3350  1.3300  1.3150  والله اعلم

----------


## mostafa_anwr

استاذ جميل اى رايك فى هذا الكلام (حطيت امر شراء من1.650 والاستوب 1.600
وامر البيع من 2.1000 والاستوب من2.1050 ) غيرت ان شاء الله عشان مكتوبة غلط

----------


## توفيق12

> بس يوصل الهدف 
> الستوب 2.1000

 يعني كيف
ثمن البيع هو نفسه الستوب اخي الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  والله اعلم له هدف تحت 128.70 اتوقع صعود لل 141  ثم نزول للهدف  السعر الحالي  137.70  الشراء  من السعر الحالي  او  لو نزل قريب 136.50 مابين السعرين لتخفيف الستوب    الستوب كبير من يتحمل يدخل  135.50   بأذن الله يصل للسعر 141  والبيع عند 141 + -  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالبيع الا بعد التاكد من النزول او وضع الستوب 142  والهدف بأذن الله 128.70   والله اعلم

   الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالدخول

----------


## arwa1

اخ جميل انا اخذت المجنون بيع من سعر 137.75  وللحين الحمد لله +54
ايش تنصحني اخلي العقد هل من الممكن يوصل الى 136.50

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن تحديت للباوند دولار

   متوقع تصحيح الموجة الصاعدة   عند احد النقاط تقريبا  1.4220  1.4170  1.4110  الدخول لايتم الا بعد التاكد من الارتداد 100%  والله اعلم

----------


## mostafa_anwr

جميل باشا اتاخرت عليا فى اليورو دولار انا عارف انك مشغل انا خطفت 25نقطة فى السريع وبيع الدولا استرلينى عشان اخطف بردة كام نقطة بس واضح انة هو الى حيخطفنى

----------


## mostafa_anwr

التصيحيح يكون لغيط فين عشان انا محشور فى صفقة بيع دولار استرلينى اطلع منها ولا اي؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخ جميل انا اخذت المجنون بيع من سعر 137.75 وللحين الحمد لله +54
> ايش تنصحني اخلي العقد هل من الممكن يوصل الى 136.50

 المتوقع صعود مالم يكسر 135.50 
والله اعلم 
يااخي اغلق بلا طمع
عصفور باليد ولاعشرة على الشجرة 
انا اغلقت بربح 45

----------


## aljameel

> التصيحيح يكون لغيط فين عشان انا محشور فى صفقة بيع دولار استرلينى اطلع منها ولا اي؟؟

 متوقع ينزل والله اعلم 
الاغلاق  بالقناعة

----------


## arwa1

ما شاء الله كم داخل فيها
انا شفت انه ما كسر المقاومه  137.65 
بالتالي اخذته بيع على طول 
الحين +65

----------


## فاتنةالورد

صباح الخير 
مشكورين والله على توصياتكم اللي ماقصرتوا فيها الله يعطيكم العافية
انا عضوة جديدة معاكم ولي تقريبا اسبوع اتابع توصياتكم على حساب تجريبي يعني لسى مبتدئة اذا شفت الوضع اوك
بدخل انشاء الله على حساب حقيقي بس شكلي شوية في ورطة دخلت بتوصتكم بالمجنون شراء وللان خسارة عندي76- ومش عارفة ايش اسوي انتظر لين يتعدل؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   المجنون  والله اعلم له هدف تحت 128.70 اتوقع صعود لل 141  ثم نزول للهدف  السعر الحالي  137.70  الشراء  من السعر الحالي  او  لو نزل قريب 136.50 مابين السعرين لتخفيف الستوب    الستوب كبير من يتحمل يدخل  135.50   بأذن الله يصل للسعر 141  والبيع عند 141 + -  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالبيع الا بعد التاكد من النزول او وضع الستوب 142  والهدف بأذن الله 128.70   والله اعلم

 المجنون لو نزل 136.50 تقريبا وارتد منها واخترق 138.05  والله اعلم الهدف الاول له 139 + - بأذن الله  ولو واصل نزول واخترق 135.50  والله اعلم هدفه الاول133.50

----------


## توفيق12

انا ساذهب للنوم 
عملت امر معلق بيع لليورو استرالي من 2.1000 والهدف 200 نقطة 
والستوب 40 نقطة
هل صحيح

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير 
> مشكورين والله على توصياتكم اللي ماقصرتوا فيها الله يعطيكم العافية
> انا عضوة جديدة معاكم ولي تقريبا اسبوع اتابع توصياتكم على حساب تجريبي يعني لسى مبتدئة اذا شفت الوضع اوك
> بدخل انشاء الله على حساب حقيقي بس شكلي شوية في ورطة دخلت بتوصتكم بالمجنون شراء وللان خسارة عندي76- ومش عارفة ايش اسوي انتظر لين يتعدل؟

 هلا ومرحبا فيكي بين اخوانك واخواتك 
ليش الاستعجال بالدخول التزمي بالستوب

----------


## aljameel

> انا ساذهب للنوم 
> عملت امر معلق بيع لليورو استرالي من 2.1000 والهدف 200 نقطة 
> والستوب 40 نقطة
> هل صحيح

 مستعجل مااتوقع بيوم يوصل للهدف 
احلام سعيدة

----------


## فاتنةالورد

> هلا ومرحبا فيكي بين اخوانك واخواتك 
> ليش الاستعجال بالدخول التزمي بالستوب

 انشاء الله ، بس الان ايش الحل اخ جميل 
مش عارفة ايش اسوي اسيبها والا اقفل

----------


## توفيق12

مش مهم ان شاء الله ننتظره حتى يصل اخي الجميل
تحياتي ونلقاكم في ساعة قادمة مباركة بحول الله

----------


## aljooore

تصبحون على خيييييييييييييييير

----------


## aljameel

اليورو استرالي  من دخل شراء بالتوصية الاول علية التي هدفها 2.0100 وهدف اخر 2.0300  والستوب 1.9830   والله اعلم   لو اخترق 1.9966  سيذهب به لل 2.0100 بأذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> تصبحون على خيييييييييييييييير

 وانتي من اهلة 
احلام سعيدة

----------


## حسن الشاعر

سلام عليكم 
اخي جميل انا سمعت ان هبوط الباوند حركة تصحيح الي 1,460
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> سلام عليكم 
> اخي جميل انا سمعت ان هبوط الباوند حركة تصحيح الي 1,460
> والله اعلم

 مافهمت عليك اخي حسن

----------


## حسن الشاعر

بالنسبه الي باوند دولار نزول حاليا
هي حركة تصحيح الي الهدف 1,4600
والله اعلم فما رايك بهذا الكلام ممكن

----------


## توفيق12

والله كدت اخطئ 
هو الرقم هكدا 2.0100 وليس 2.1000
المهم الستوب كما قلت اربعين نقطة اخي الجميل هل صحيح ام ازيده

----------


## aljameel

> بالنسبه الي باوند دولار نزول حاليا
> هي حركة تصحيح الي الهدف 1,4600
> والله اعلم فما رايك بهذا الكلام ممكن

   والله اعلم الارتداد من التصحيح  متوقع بأذن الله   1.4450  1.4600   وممكن اكثر  والله الموفق

----------


## حسن الشاعر

جزاك الله خير وجعل النصائح التي تقدمع بميزان حسناتك
وانا طمع الان بنصيحه اخر عل اشتري الباوند دولار

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  الباوند دولار  لمن لم يدخل اليوم فيه من 1.3844 او الذين لازالو يحتفظون به  والله اعلم   متوقع نزول للتصحيح الموجة الصاعدة لاحد النقاط التالية   1.4220   1.4170  1.4120  النقاط تقريبيه  والارتداد من احد النقاط  من اراد الدخول شراء من احد النقاط  والهدف بأذن الله   1.4450 + -  والستوب  1.4040  والله اعلم  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالدخول فوات ربح ولا خسارة والله يرزق الجميع  والله الموفق

----------


## alshaweesh

ألف شكر اخوي الجميل بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> ألف شكر اخوي الجميل بارك الله فيك

 وفيك اخي

----------


## arwa1

اخي الجميل
المجنون الى اين هل للنزول بقيه

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  والله اعلم له هدف تحت 128.70 اتوقع صعود لل 141  ثم نزول للهدف  السعر الحالي  137.70  الشراء  من السعر الحالي  او  لو نزل قريب 136.50 مابين السعرين لتخفيف الستوب    الستوب كبير من يتحمل يدخل  135.50   بأذن الله يصل للسعر 141  والبيع عند 141 + -  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالبيع الا بعد التاكد من النزول او وضع الستوب 142  والهدف بأذن الله 128.70   والله اعلم

 الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالدخول

----------


## arwa1

اخي الجميل العقد اللي من قبل ما قفلته والحمد لله مسوي +153
هل النزول مستمر والا اقفل احسن

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل
> المجنون الى اين هل للنزول بقيه

 اخي انت بائع ماعليك خوف 
راقبه لو واصل نزول وكسر 135.50 فتمسك به

----------


## arwa1

مشكوووووووووووووور

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  والله اعلم له هدف تحت 128.70 اتوقع صعود لل 141  ثم نزول للهدف  السعر الحالي  137.70  الشراء  من السعر الحالي  او  لو نزل قريب 136.50 مابين السعرين لتخفيف الستوب    الستوب كبير من يتحمل يدخل  135.50   بأذن الله يصل للسعر 141  والبيع عند 141 + -  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالبيع الا بعد التاكد من النزول او وضع الستوب 142  والهدف بأذن الله 128.70   والله اعلم

 مغامرة   السعر الحالي 136.21  متوقع ينزل حتى 135.80  من اراد الدخول شراء  مابين 136.21 135.80  والالتزام بالستوب 135.50  والله الموفق

----------


## arwa1

اخي الجميل هل هدف الشراء 141

----------


## aljameel

سأذهب للصلاة  
والله يرزق الجميع 
يوم موفق بأذن الله للجميع

----------


## arwa1

الله يتقبل منك صالح الاعمال

----------


## aljameel

> مغامرة    السعر الحالي 136.21  متوقع ينزل حتى 135.80  من اراد الدخول شراء  مابين 136.21 135.80  والالتزام بالستوب 135.50   والله الموفق

 السلام عليكم  وصل السعر لل 135.99 وصحح الموجة الهابطة عند 61% والسعر الحالي 136.47  تقديم الستوب لمركز الدخول 135.99  الوضع غير واضح الان   لو انضرب الستوب لاربح ولا خسارة   والله الموفق

----------


## sameer.alomari

صبا ح الخير
أخي جميل انت ما بتنام؟
الله يعطيك العافيه على مجهودك الرائع و هنا أسجل اعجابي بشخصك الكريم
وفقك الله و ايانا للخير

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل العقد اللي من قبل ما قفلته والحمد لله مسوي +153
> هل النزول مستمر والا اقفل احسن

 ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
اخي اذا لم تغلق لاتغلق غامر 50 نقطة من الربح 
لوطلع فوق 137 يطمئن نوع ما للصعود غير  
تمسك بالعقد 
وللمعلومية انا بائع من 139.80 وحالف يا 1000 نقطة ياخسارة 200 نقطة 
والله كريم يرزقنا ويرزقك امين يارب الالمين

----------


## ابوجراح

السلام عليكم  
أسعد الله صباحكم ويوم ربح للجميع ان شاء الله 
اخي الجميل بارك الله فيك ...  ما رأيك بالنيوزلندي ؟

----------


## aljameel

> صبا ح الخير
> أخي جميل انت ما بتنام؟
> الله يعطيك العافيه على مجهودك الرائع و هنا أسجل اعجابي بشخصك الكريم
> وفقك الله و ايانا للخير

 والله يااخي انام شوي واصحى والان اغمض عين وافتح عين  
طافي للاخير 
انتظر المجنون جنني

----------


## sameer.alomari

طيب قبل ما تطفي مزبوط بدي أغلبك و تشوفبي شو صاير باليورو أسترالي
ركز معي أسترالي مش استرليني لاني بخاف من النعكس تقرأها غلط 
أنا رفعت الستوب عند الدخول مزبوط هيك ولا أرجعه؟

----------


## aljooore

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  الباوند دولار  لمن لم يدخل اليوم فيه من 1.3844 او الذين لازالو يحتفظون به  والله اعلم   متوقع نزول للتصحيح الموجة الصاعدة لاحد النقاط التالية  1.4220   1.4170  1.4120  النقاط تقريبيه  والارتداد من احد النقاط  من اراد الدخول شراء من احد النقاط  والهدف بأذن الله   1.4450 + -  والستوب  1.4040  والله اعلم  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالدخول فوات ربح ولا خسارة والله يرزق الجميع   والله الموفق

  
.........................................

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  صباح الخير  التوصية ليوم الخميس والله الموفق  الفرنك ين  السعر الحالي   83.44  والله اعلم المتوقع صعود  الشراء من السعر الحالي لل 83  الستوب 82.60  الاهداف بأذن الله   بعد توفيق الله سبحانة وتعالى تسعد الجميع   الهدف الاول 85.50  الهدف الثاني 86.80  والهدف الثالث بشرط اختراق 87 والبقاء فوقها 89 والله اعلم يوصل لل 92 - 93  والله الموفق  وارجو المعذرة من المتابعة لانه مونايم الا 3 ساعات من امس  تمنياتي لكم بالربح الوفير بأذن الله  نراكم على خير

----------


## yaserrr

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## arwa1

نوم العوافي كفيت ووفيت

----------


## silverhawk145

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  هذه توصية للخسرانين   من 1000 لل 1400 نقطة بأذن الله   1000 نقطة عند البيع  المجموع مايقارب 2400  اليورو استرالي   ركزو على التوصية ولو بعقد صغير    تحتاج صبر  والله اعلم  شراء  كل ما اقترب من 1.9600  والستوب  1.9600  الهدف بأذن الله  2.1000  ومن لا يرغب الشراء الان انتظارة فوق 2.0050  ويدخل شراء فيه   عند وصوله للهدف بأذن الله يتم بيعه من الهدف او قريب منه والهدف 1000 نقطة مرة اخرى  الاستقرار فوق 2.0050 يؤكد الهدف والله اعلم  والله الموفق  ولا تنسونا من الدعاء جزاكم الله خير

  ايوة كدة اخى الجميل هية دى توصيات زمان :015:  :015: 
بس انا بقترح اقتراح صغير .......ياريت نعمل التوصية دى فى موضوع لواحده علشان نقدر نتابعها اكثر وانا كنت عندى استفسار ان حضرتك قلت انه هيوصل 2.0100 ثم 2.300 فهل معنى كلامك ان السعر هينزل تانى الى ما يقرب من 1.9600 ونشترى مرة اخرى 
ام نعمل صفقتين واحدة هدفها 2.0100 او 2.0300 :015:  :015: 
والصفقة الاخرى هدفها  2.1000
وطبعا مع وضع الاستوب الخاص بكل توصية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكرااا على سعة صدرك :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good: 
وجزاك الله خيرااااااا :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابوجراح

نوم العوافي يا الجميل  ماقصرت جزاك الله خير

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم 
تم الدخول من السعر الحالي للفرنك ين
ان شاء الله الى الاهداف يارب

----------


## توفيق12

للاخ silverhawk 
انا لا افضل فتح موضوع اخر لانه اصلا اذا فتحت موضوع اخر للتوصيات سياتي اعضاء ويكتبون فيه وايضا منعا للتشتت
فقط الابقاء على هذا الموضوع المبارك والاخ الجميل هو من حين لاخر يقتبس مشاركات التوصيح لكي تظهر في باقي الصفحات
ووفقكم الله

----------


## silverhawk145

> للاخ silverhawk 
> انا لا افضل فتح موضوع اخر لانه اصلا اذا فتحت موضوع اخر للتوصيات سياتي اعضاء ويكتبون فيه وايضا منعا للتشتت
> فقط الابقاء على هذا الموضوع المبارك والاخ الجميل هو من حين لاخر يقتبس مشاركات التوصيح لكي تظهر في باقي الصفحات
> ووفقكم الله

 اخى الكريم هية الفكرة عندى ان هذه التوصية سوف تاخد فيما يفوق الاسبوعين وعموما مفيش مشكلة ولكن سوف ندخل التوصية باذن الله عندما تتاح الفرصة وفى اى تطور اكيد الاخ جميل سوف ينوه عنها 
وجزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااا
وموفقين باذن الله :015:  :015:

----------


## ميرو

> ايوة كدة اخى الجميل هية دى توصيات زمان
> بس انا بقترح اقتراح صغير .......ياريت نعمل التوصية دى فى موضوع لواحده علشان نقدر نتابعها اكثر وانا كنت عندى استفسار ان حضرتك قلت انه هيوصل 2.0100 ثم 2.300 فهل معنى كلامك ان السعر هينزل تانى الى ما يقرب من 1.9600 ونشترى مرة اخرى 
> ام نعمل صفقتين واحدة هدفها 2.0100 او 2.0300
> والصفقة الاخرى هدفها  2.1000
> وطبعا مع وضع الاستوب الخاص بكل توصية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> شكرااا على سعة صدرك
> وجزاك الله خيرااااااا

 اخ الجميل قصده انه هينزل الى 1.96 فقم بشرائه من هناك وهدف 2
ومن هناك لو اغلق فوقها يبقى هدفه الهدف الثانى

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  والله اعلم له هدف تحت 128.70 اتوقع صعود لل 141  ثم نزول للهدف  السعر الحالي  137.70  الشراء  من السعر الحالي  او  لو نزل قريب 136.50 مابين السعرين لتخفيف الستوب    الستوب كبير من يتحمل يدخل  135.50   بأذن الله يصل للسعر 141  والبيع عند 141 + -  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالبيع الا بعد التاكد من النزول او وضع الستوب 142  والهدف بأذن الله 128.70   والله اعلم

  
 المجنون ضرب الستوب وطلع شايفين الحظ 
خيرها في غيرها بأذن الله 
المهم متوقع الصعود  لل 141 - 142 
وبأختراق 138.20 يتاكد الصعود لل 141 والله اعلم 
الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالبيع عند 141 لاته محتمل يواصل طلوع والله اعلم 
مالم انوه بالبيع لا احد يدخل بيع

----------


## توفيق12

مرحبا بالاخ الجميل من جديد
انا دخلت على الفرنك ين من سعر 83.90 هل جيد

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  الباوند دولار  لمن لم يدخل اليوم فيه من 1.3844 او الذين لازالو يحتفظون به  والله اعلم   متوقع نزول للتصحيح الموجة الصاعدة لاحد النقاط التالية  1.4220   1.4170  1.4120  النقاط تقريبيه  والارتداد من احد النقاط  من اراد الدخول شراء من احد النقاط  والهدف بأذن الله   1.4450 + -  والستوب  1.4040  والله اعلم  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالدخول فوات ربح ولا خسارة والله يرزق الجميع   والله الموفق

      اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووووووك الكيبل  ماشاء الله نزل  1.4160 ومنها ارتد    احلى  اول 200 نقطة تستاهلو الخير كله  وبأذن الله للاهداف  الهدف الاول بأذن الله 1.4430 لل 1.4450  الهدف الثاني بأذن الله 1.4600 + -  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار لمن يسأل عنه  والله اعلم   هدفه بأذن الله الاول 1.3600  والله الموفق

----------


## توفيق12

اجبني اخي الجميل بخصوص الفرنك ين جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا بالاخ الجميل من جديد
> انا دخلت على الفرنك ين من سعر 83.90 هل جيد

 بأذن الله للاهداف والله اعلم  راقب 83.60

----------


## محمد الشريف

مرحبا اخ جميل كيف وضع GBPUSD ؟؟؟؟

----------


## توفيق12

ان شاء الله اخي الجميل الى الاهداف

----------


## توفيق12

> بأذن الله للاهداف والله اعلم   راقب 83.60

 مابها 83.60 
اشرح لي اكثر

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا اخ جميل كيف وضع GBPUSD ؟؟؟؟

  
شوف المشاركة رقم 1065

----------


## محمد الشريف

اجبني اخ الجميل على GBPUSD  من فضلك

----------


## توفيق12

> اجبني اخ الجميل على GBPUSD من فضلك

 لقد اجابك مشكوورا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  الباوند دولار  لمن لم يدخل اليوم فيه من 1.3844 او الذين لازالو يحتفظون به  والله اعلم   متوقع نزول للتصحيح الموجة الصاعدة لاحد النقاط التالية  1.4220   1.4170  1.4120  النقاط تقريبيه  والارتداد من احد النقاط  من اراد الدخول شراء من احد النقاط  والهدف بأذن الله   1.4450 + -  والستوب  1.4040  والله اعلم  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالدخول فوات ربح ولا خسارة والله يرزق الجميع   والله الموفق

  

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووووووك الكيبل  ماشاء الله نزل 1.4160 ومنها ارتد   احلى اول 200 نقطة تستاهلو الخير كله  وبأذن الله للاهداف  الهدف الاول بأذن الله 1.4430 لل 1.4450  الهدف الثاني بأذن الله 1.4600 + -  والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   الحمد لله تحقق الهدف الاول

----------


## mido1989

هل ننتظر الهدف الثانى ام نكتفى؟؟؟ 
و هل هناك احتمال للارتداد 
اصل انا حسابى صغييير و لا يحتمل الارتداد

----------


## aljameel

> هل ننتظر الهدف الثانى ام نكتفى؟؟؟ 
> و هل هناك احتمال للارتداد 
> اصل انا حسابى صغييير و لا يحتمل الارتداد

 تقصد الكيبل 
مافهمت ماذا تقصد

----------


## ابوجراح

الحمدلله 
الكيبل الهدف الثاني 
نتجه الى 600 ان شاء الله

----------


## mido1989

اه اقصد الباوند

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار لمن يسأل عنه  والله اعلم   هدفه بأذن الله الاول 1.3600   والله الموفق

 الحمد لله  قولو ماشاء الله تبارك الله  كم السعر الان 1.3625  اللهم زد وبارك  مبروووووووووووووك

----------


## توفيق12

اللهم زد وبارك اخي الجميل
ربي كبير 
_______
انا الان فاتح صفقة واحدة حتى تنتهي وهي الفرنك ين

----------


## ابوجراح

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## mido1989

ما رديت على سؤالى اخى الكريم 
هل ننتظر الهدف الثانى للكيبل ام نكتفى
خصوصا ان حسابى لايتحمل الارتداد

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  صباح الخير  التوصية ليوم الخميس والله الموفق  الفرنك ين  السعر الحالي   83.44  والله اعلم المتوقع صعود  الشراء من السعر الحالي لل 83  الستوب 82.60  الاهداف بأذن الله   بعد توفيق الله سبحانة وتعالى تسعد الجميع   الهدف الاول 85.50  الهدف الثاني 86.80  والهدف الثالث بشرط اختراق 87 والبقاء فوقها 89 والله اعلم يوصل لل 92 - 93  والله الموفق  وارجو المعذرة من المتابعة لانه مونايم الا 3 ساعات من امس  تمنياتي لكم بالربح الوفير بأذن الله   نراكم على خير

 اللهم ربي لك والشكر  وصل صعود 84.13  لمن داخل شراء من السعر المحدد  تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  لمن لم يدخل الانتظار حتى تتضح الرؤية  هو المفروض  بهذا الوقت وصلنا الهدف الاول والله اعلم  تأخره يحيرني

----------


## ابوجراح

اخي الجميل ممكن تشوف النيوزلندي الله يرحم والديك اعتقد فيه خير

----------


## توفيق12

اوووه بالنسبة للفرنك ين
يعني ماذا افعل انا دخلت من 83.90 
هل اغلق ام ماذا

----------


## aljameel

> ما رديت على سؤالى اخى الكريم 
> هل ننتظر الهدف الثانى للكيبل ام نكتفى
> خصوصا ان حسابى لايتحمل الارتداد

 يااخي انت بائع ولا مشتري

----------


## mido1989

انا شارى

----------


## mido1989

اخوانى هناك خبر مهم على الدولار بعد 20 دقيقه 
تفتكرو كيف راح يكون تاثيره على الكيبل

----------


## العاشق

السلام عليكم اخي الجميل ما هي رؤيتك الباوند ين (الأهبل)  :Big Grin:  جنني كل ما ينزل اشتري وكمان يواصل نزول  هل سيكتفي بالصعود الى 137 ام سيواصل الصعود ام سيعاود النزول الى الهدف الذي ذكرته 128 ؟؟  ارجو الافادة لأن حجم العقود عندي على المجنون كبير ادام الله علمك وفضلك اخي الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> انا شارى

  
يااخي ربحان اغلق 
وانتضره  تحت سأحدد النزول

----------


## محمد الشريف

شكرا اخ الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي الجميل ما هي رؤيتك الباوند ين (الأهبل)  جنني كل ما ينزل اشتري وكمان يواصل نزول  هل سيكتفي بالصعود الى 137 ام سيواصل الصعود ام سيعاود النزول الى الهدف الذي ذكرته 128 ؟؟  ارجو الافادة لأن حجم العقود عندي على المجنون كبير ادام الله علمك وفضلك اخي الجميل

 اخي هذا مجنون 
والله انا جنني  
والله اعلم 
اتوقع لو اخترق 138.20 تقريبا 
يواصل صعود لل 141 تقريبا 
لاتدخل الا فوق 138.20

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل ممكن تشوف النيوزلندي الله يرحم والديك اعتقد فيه خير

 النيوزلندي مع ايش

----------


## محمد الشريف

اخي الجميل انا ماخد الكيبل من النقطة 1.3850 شو اعمل؟؟؟

----------


## توفيق12

اخي الجميل بعد ما قلت ان تاخر الهدف للفرنك ين يحيرك خرجت من الصفقة ب -10 نقاط  لانني دخلت من 83.90
ان شاء الله لو في فرصة نعوض

----------


## العاشق

اخي الجميل وأنا اقراء في ردك ارتفع تقريبا 100 نقطة !!!!!!!!!!!  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  هل اقفل العقود ام اتركها مفتوحة؟؟ انا كده ممكن اطلع بربح قليل لو قفلتها

----------


## محمد الشريف

اخدته بيع

----------


## ابوجراح

دولار نيوزلندي مع امريكي

----------


## mtaham

ايه رأيك فى اتجاه اليورو دولار دلوقتى

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل يا عسل جزاك الله خير بقلك هو الكايبل نازل لغيط فين عشان اخدة وهو طالع

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل انا ماخد الكيبل من النقطة 1.3850 شو اعمل؟؟؟

 ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
678 نقطة الحمد لله 
تسألني 
اغلققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل لمن يسأل عنه  والله اعلم  متوقع الارتداد من احد النقاط  1.4450  1.4400  1.4350  1.4300  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> دولار نيوزلندي مع امريكي

 متوقع ينزل لل 5500 
ويصعد لل 5570 لل 5600 
والله اعلم

----------


## توفيق12

ننتظر فرصا للدخول ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> ايه رأيك فى اتجاه اليورو دولار دلوقتى

 متوقع النزول 1.3600 + -  ثم الصعود 1.3700 + -  والله اعلم

----------


## sameer.alomari

> متوقع النزول 1.3600 + -  ثم الصعود 1.3700 + -  والله اعلم

 
يعني نبيع على السعر الحالي؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل وأنا اقراء في ردك ارتفع تقريبا 100 نقطة !!!!!!!!!!!  هل اقفل العقود ام اتركها مفتوحة؟؟ انا كده ممكن اطلع بربح قليل لو قفلتها

 اي عملة

----------


## aljameel

> يعني نبيع على السعر الحالي؟

 لا يااخي 
لا تبيع

----------


## sameer.alomari

> لا يااخي 
> لا تبيع

 بانتظار التوصية

----------


## العاشق

> اي عملة

   المجنــــــــــــون

----------


## ابوجراح

> متوقع ينزل لل 5500 
> ويصعد لل 5570 لل 5600 
> والله اعلم

 شكرا لك اخي

----------


## aljameel

> المجنــــــــــــون

 شراء ولا بيع

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل نزل 1.4462 وارتد 
اليورو دولار نزل 1.3618 وارتد 
والله اعلم مواصلين صعود

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل نزل 1.4462 وارتد 
> اليورو دولار نزل 1.3618 وارتد 
> والله اعلم مواصلين صعود

 والافضل الانتظار

----------


## توفيق12

ننتظر معك اخي حتى تنوه على الدخول

----------


## aljameel

للمغامرين الكيبل واليورو  بيع والستوب الهاي

----------


## العاشق

> شراء ولا بيع

   انا شاري المجنون ومحقق ربح 40 نقطة تقريبا هل انتظر حتى يصل الى 138.20 واقوم بالتعزيز ام اغلقها حتى تضح الصورة الله يعطيك العافية اخي الجميل :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> انا شاري المجنون ومحقق ربح 40 نقطة تقريبا هل انتظر حتى يصل الى 138.20 واقوم بالتعزيز ام اغلقها حتى تضح الصورة الله يعطيك العافية اخي الجميل

 اغلق

----------


## aljameel

> للمغامرين الكيبل واليورو  بيع والستوب الهاي

 الالتزام بالستووووووووووووي

----------


## aljameel

> للمغامرين الكيبل واليورو  بيع والستوب الهاي

 فشلت العملية

----------


## basel232

> الالتزام بالستووووووووووووي

 أولا مساء الخير و جولة موفقة بحول الله 
الكيبل   ستوب 1.4555 
اليورو دولار 1.3691  
هل وضعي لنقاط وقف الخسارة مناسب

----------


## basel232

> فشلت العملية

  
هل تتوقع يواصل صعود

----------


## العاشق

اشكرك اخي الجميل لقد اغلقت المجنون وبانتظار التوصيات

----------


## لبنان

> فشلت العملية

 السلام عليكم لم تفشل ما زالت قائمه 
كم الهدف لاني جعلت الستوب 4565 
صار  الربح  15  نقطه  ابقى

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  صباح الخير  التوصية ليوم الخميس والله الموفق  الفرنك ين  السعر الحالي   83.44  والله اعلم المتوقع صعود  الشراء من السعر الحالي لل 83  الستوب 82.60  الاهداف بأذن الله   بعد توفيق الله سبحانة وتعالى تسعد الجميع   الهدف الاول 85.50  الهدف الثاني 86.80  والهدف الثالث بشرط اختراق 87 والبقاء فوقها 89 والله اعلم يوصل لل 92 - 93  والله الموفق  وارجو المعذرة من المتابعة لانه مونايم الا 3 ساعات من امس  تمنياتي لكم بالربح الوفير بأذن الله   نراكم على خير

  
 من يرغب بجني الربح 
او من يرغب تقديم الاستوب 
متوقع هبوط

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل 1.4520  اليورو دولار 1.3653  المجنون  137.58  والله اعلم متوقع هبوط  من يرغب البيع من السعر الحالي ووضع الستوب المناسب له

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل 1.4520  اليورو دولار 1.3653 المجنون 137.58  والله اعلم متوقع هبوط  من يرغب البيع من السعر الحالي ووضع الستوب المناسب له

     وسأحدد الاهداف لاحقا لتاكد من الهبوط   او الاهداف بالقناعة

----------


## basel232

> من يرغب بجني الربح 
> او من يرغب تقديم الاستوب 
> متوقع هبوط

 الله ينور دربك 
ماقصرت ووصيت وتابعت معانا الله يعطيك العافية 
أخي العزيز  
المجنون تتوقع هبوطه إلى كم وهل هبوطه هذا ليعود به إلى  139.00

----------


## توفيق12

ارجوا ان تخبرنا بالستوبات ايضا اخي الجميل
بالنسبة لليورو دولار والكيبل

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل 1.4520  اليورو دولار 1.3653 المجنون 137.58  والله اعلم متوقع هبوط  من يرغب البيع من السعر الحالي ووضع الستوب المناسب له

 الحمد لله  كما توقعت الهبوط والله اعلم  الستوب الهاي اليوم وضروري الالتزام بالستوب  ومع كل نزول تقديم الستوب  والله الموفق

----------


## العاشق

> السلام عليكم لم تفشل ما زالت قائمه 
> كم الهدف لاني جعلت الستوب 4565 
> صار الربح 15 نقطه ابقى

 انا عملت مثلك تماما ومحقق 50 نقطة  :AA:  خصوصا أنا لم اضع ستوب لا الآن ولا في اي صفقة ادخلها فما بالك اذا كانت توصية من الاخ الغالي الجميل اللهم بارك فيه وله  اللهم آميــــــــــــــن

----------


## لبنان

> انا عملت مثلك تماما ومحقق 50 نقطة  خصوصا أنا لم اضع ستوب لا الآن ولا في اي صفقة ادخلها فما بالك اذا كانت توصية من الاخ الغالي الجميل اللهم بارك فيه وله  اللهم آميــــــــــــــن

 الف  مبروك  الله  يرزقك  والله  يوفقك  الاخ  الجميل  ويكرمه  في الدنيا  والاخرة 
لكن  تصور  انك  كنت  بايع  من  البدايه  وما  عندك  ستوب  شو  كان  صار  فيك  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
الالتزام  بالستوب  او  امر  معلق  هيدج  مهم  جدا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  هذه توصية للخسرانين من 1000 لل 1400 نقطة بأذن الله   1000 نقطة عند البيع  المجموع مايقارب 2400  اليورو استرالي   ركزو على التوصية ولو بعقد صغير   تحتاج صبر  والله اعلم  شراء كل ما اقترب من 1.9600  والستوب  1.9600  الهدف بأذن الله  2.1000  ومن لا يرغب الشراء الان انتظارة فوق 2.0050  ويدخل شراء فيه  عند وصوله للهدف بأذن الله يتم بيعه من الهدف او قريب منه والهدف 1000 نقطة مرة اخرى  الاستقرار فوق 2.0050 يؤكد الهدف والله اعلم  والله الموفق   ولا تنسونا من الدعاء جزاكم الله خير

 للمشاااااااااااااهدة

----------


## توفيق12

يعني الستوب بالنسبة لليورو دولار هو 1.3694

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل 1.4520   اليورو دولار 1.3653 المجنون 137.58  والله اعلم متوقع هبوط  من يرغب البيع من السعر الحالي ووضع الستوب المناسب له

 والله اعلم  الكيبل اهدافه تقريبا بأذن الله  البقاء تحت الهدف بأذن الله للهدف الاخر وهكذا  1.4460 1.4410 1.4370 1.4320  واذا واصل نزول ينحدد اهداف اخرى   والله اعلم  اليورو دولار  اهدافه تقريبا بأذن الله  1.3630 1.3600 1.3560 1.3530  البقاء تحت الهدف بأذن الله للهدف الذي يليه  والجنون المجنون بدون اهداف بالقناعة الربح  والله اعلم

----------


## توفيق12

تم الدخول في اليورو دولار ووضع ستوب 1.3694

----------


## توفيق12

لا اله الا الله
اليوم سيئ جدا بالنسبة لي
ضرب الستوب لليورو دولار  :No3:  :Angry Smile: 
الحمد لله
ان شاء الله الاخ الجميل يعوضنا بصفقة حلوة ان شاء الله

----------


## mostafa_anwr

اليورو استرالى مناسب شراء الان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## basel232

اليورو إسترالي 
وضعت أوامره  
1.9650 شراء 
شرايك أخوي الجميل

----------


## ممنوع

حد يقدر يفيدنا بتحليل هاي العمله   USDCHF

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل انا شارى اليورو استرالى الهدف بالقناعة ولا طالع

----------


## توفيق12

اعتقد حتى الكيبل تم ضرب الستوب
سبقه اليورو دولار ايضا

----------


## توفيق12

اعتقد نسنتج ان هذه الفترة من اليوم لا يصلح فيها البيع ولا الشراء بسبب الاخبار
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
المعذرة ياشباب 
والله النوم غلاب

----------


## alshaweesh

> حد يقدر يفيدنا بتحليل هاي العمله USDCHF

  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اجتهاد شخصي قابل للصواب وقابل للخطأ
والله الموفق
هذا شارت الديلي
ويوضح بقاءه اسفل خط الترند الهابط يقوده الى خط الترند الصاعد الذي في الاسفل
وفي حالة كسره اتبع الأهداف المبينه حسب نسب فيبوناتشي والله الموفق

----------


## forex_EGYPT

> السلام عليكم 
> المعذرة ياشباب 
> والله النوم غلاب

 ياعم نوم العافية ماهو لازم نرتاح من الشاشة شوية أنت عاوز واحد شاي يظبط الجمجمة علشان تطلع أبداعاتك المميزة ربنا يوفقك  :Good:

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اجتهاد شخصي قابل للصواب وقابل للخطأ
> والله الموفق
> هذا شارت الديلي
> ويوضح بقاءه اسفل خط الترند الهابط يقوده الى خط الترند الصاعد الذي في الاسفل
> وفي حالة كسره اتبع الأهداف المبينه حسب نسب فيبوناتشي والله الموفق

 نظرة موفقة بأذن الله اخي

----------


## aljameel

> ياعم نوم العافية ماهو لازم نرتاح من الشاشة شوية أنت عاوز واحد شاي يظبط الجمجمة علشان تطلع أبداعاتك المميزة ربنا يوفقك

 وشاي مصري مضبوط 
الله على الشاي المصري 
جالس اشرب نسكافة ياعم

----------


## basel232

نوم العوافي ..

----------


## alshaweesh

> نظرة موفقة بأذن الله اخي

  ألف شكر يا غالي
مع اني مشبه عليك
على العموم بارك الله فيك وزادك من رزقه وعلمه
أخوك الصغير أو تلميذك سابقا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  ذكرنا سابقا بأن له اهداف   1.4450 1.4600  ووصل لهم الحمد لله  الان  والله اعلم   ان الكيبل لم ينتهي من الصعود متوقع ينزل الى احد النقاط ويرتد منها  النقاط    1.4500                1.4440 رقم مميز 1.4390 احتمال      1.4340 مشكوك فيه  فمتوقع الهدف في حال ارتد من احد النقاط   بأذن الله 1.4700 + -  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالدخول  والله اعلم  والله يرزق الجميع

----------


## aljameel

> ألف شكر يا غالي
> مع اني مشبه عليك
> على العموم بارك الله فيك وزادك من رزقه وعلمه
> أخوك الصغير أو تلميذك سابقا

 يشرفني معرفتك اخي 
اتوقع انك غلطان

----------


## توفيق12

ياريت لو في فرصة مكتملة ندخل اليها الان نكون شاكرين

----------


## دانة

يا استاذي ولبدنك عليك حق تراني معلمة وببدا اعاقبك لاهمالك نفسك 
من راقب الشاشه مات هما

----------


## دانة

انا ما دخلت ولا توصية اليوم باقية على توصية اليورو استرالي

----------


## aljameel

> يا استاذي ولبدنك عليك حق تراني معلمة وببدا اعاقبك لاهمالك نفسك 
> من راقب الشاشه مات هما

 هههههههههههههههه

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم وأراكم لاحقا 
مشغوووووول 
راقبو الكيبل

----------


## توفيق12

مع السلامة اخي الجميل دمت بود

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  ذكرنا سابقا بأن له اهداف   1.4450 1.4600  ووصل لهم الحمد لله  الان  والله اعلم   ان الكيبل لم ينتهي من الصعود متوقع ينزل الى احد النقاط ويرتد منها  النقاط  1.4500  1.4440 رقم مميز 1.4390 احتمال  1.4340 مشكوك فيه  فمتوقع الهدف في حال ارتد من احد النقاط   بأذن الله 1.4700 + -  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالدخول  والله اعلم   والله يرزق الجميع

 السلام عليكم  عدنا والعود احمد  لا للدخول الان متوقع بينزل كمان والله اعلم

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

اخى الكريم اريد رأيك فى الدولار ين هل هوه للشراء

----------


## أحمد فرج

السلام عليكم يا اخوان انا اول مره اخش على المنتدى اخبار التوصيات ايه ارجو ان اتابع مع الاستاذ الجميل ومنتظر رده

----------


## أحمد فرج

طيب هل يوجد توصيات الان ام لا وهل فى مواعيد محدده لوضع التوصيات

----------


## أحمد فرج

منتظر ردك يا جميل باشا

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الكريم اريد رأيك فى الدولار ين هل هوه للشراء

   هدف مومجة صغيرة له متوقع صعود لل94.85 ولو واصل صعود خير بركة  الموجة العامة هابطة  اعتبرها توصية بس تشوف الكيبل انتها من الصعود ودخل بالموجة الهابطة  متوقع له موجة صاعدة  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> منتظر ردك يا جميل باشا

 هلا اخي 
حياك الله في بيتك الثاني المنتدى 
راقب الكيبل متوقع ارتداد من احد النقاط المذكورة 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> انا ما دخلت ولا توصية اليوم باقية على توصية اليورو استرالي

 الجميل يقول 
الصبر جميل

----------


## aljameel

> هدف مومجة صغيرة له متوقع صعود لل94.85  ولو واصل صعود خير بركة  الموجة العامة هابطة  اعتبرها توصية بس تشوف الكيبل انتها من الصعود ودخل بالموجة الهابطة  متوقع له موجة صاعدة   والله اعلم

 هاهو صاحبك صعد 
وقت كتابة الرد كان 94.50 والان فوق 60

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

شكرا ومنتظر معاك الباوند دولار  للشراااء ان شاء الله

----------


## sameer.alomari

> هدف مومجة صغيرة له متوقع صعود لل94.85  ولو واصل صعود خير بركة  الموجة العامة هابطة  اعتبرها توصية بس تشوف الكيبل انتها من الصعود ودخل بالموجة الهابطة  متوقع له موجة صاعدة   والله اعلم

  
ممكن توضح أكثر؟
الكيبل في موجه هابطه من 5 ساعات
هل متوقع انو يطلع؟

----------


## yaserrr

اخوي الجميل ممكن رأيك باليورو دولار  
خويك عامل بيع على 1.3640

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  هذه توصية للخسرانين من 1000 لل 1400 نقطة بأذن الله   1000 نقطة عند البيع  المجموع مايقارب 2400  اليورو استرالي   ركزو على التوصية ولو بعقد صغير   تحتاج صبر  والله اعلم  شراء كل ما اقترب من 1.9600  والستوب  1.9600  الهدف بأذن الله  2.1000  ومن لا يرغب الشراء الان انتظارة فوق 2.0050  ويدخل شراء فيه  عند وصوله للهدف بأذن الله يتم بيعه من الهدف او قريب منه والهدف 1000 نقطة مرة اخرى  الاستقرار فوق 2.0050 يؤكد الهدف والله اعلم  والله الموفق   ولا تنسونا من الدعاء جزاكم الله خير

 للمشااااااااااهدة  نزل لل 1.9745 وصعد  من اراد الدخول الان من السعر الحالي  السعر الحالي   1.9917  والله اعلم   متوقع الصعود كهداف بأذن الله  الهدف الاول  2.0150  الهدف الثاني   2.0300  والستوب  1.9745   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الجميل ممكن رأيك باليورو دولار  
> خويك عامل بيع على 1.3640

  
والله اعلم 
متوقع نزول للنقاط التالية بأذن الله 
1.3620 
1.3580 
1.3540 
ضع الستوب 1.3682 
وممكن يواصل ولو واصل تمسك به 
والله يزقك

----------


## sameer.alomari

تم الدخول بالصفقة شراء اليورو استرالي على 1.9661
والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

منتظرين اخبار الكيبل معاك لانو حاسس انو ارتد من 14500  اي هرايك يا غالى

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن توضح أكثر؟
> الكيبل في موجه هابطه من 5 ساعات
> هل متوقع انو يطلع؟

  
اخي انا الي شايفة انه بيصعد الان 94.85 
لو واصل صعود تمسك به 
شايف موجة صاعدة غير موكدة بتقول 98 صح غلط الله اعلم 
هل تتحمل الستوب 93.54 
اذا تتحمل الستوب قول بسم الله وتوكل على الله وادخل

----------


## sameer.alomari

> منتظرين اخبار الكيبل معاك لانو حاسس انو ارتد من 14500 اي هرايك يا غالى

 و الله انا بايعه من 1.4537
و فعلا في صعوبه بكسر 1.4500 
هل بتنصحوني أسكر الصفقه و أشتري؟

----------


## khocsky

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخ الجميل ممكن نظرة على زوج    gbp/usd
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## aljameel

> منتظرين اخبار الكيبل معاك لانو حاسس انو ارتد من 14500 اي هرايك يا غالى

 اخي والله اعلم 
ارتداد وهمي 
الان الي شايفة 1.4440 
ممكن اصيب وممكن اخطي

----------


## aljameel

> تم الدخول بالصفقة شراء اليورو استرالي على 1.9661
> والله ولي التوفيق

 معقول ما نزل لهذا السعر الا اذا كان من التوصية الاولى 
على العموم مبروك مقدما 
بأذن الله للاهداف

----------


## أحمد فرج

الاخ بيقول تم شراء اليورو استرالى على  1.9661
طيب ازاى والسعر فوق 1.9940

----------


## sameer.alomari

> اخي انا الي شايفة انه بيصعد الان 94.85 
> لو واصل صعود تمسك به 
> شايف موجة صاعدة غير موكدة بتقول 98 صح غلط الله اعلم 
> هل تتحمل الستوب 93.54 
> اذا تتحمل الستوب قول بسم الله وتوكل على الله وادخل

 اشتريت دولار ين على 94.60 بناء على توصيتك
و الك أحلى حلوان اذا بيوصل لـ 98
بالتوفيق

----------


## aljameel

> و الله انا بايعه من 1.4537
> و فعلا في صعوبه بكسر 1.4500 
> هل بتنصحوني أسكر الصفقه و أشتري؟

 انا رأى قلته وأنت لك حرية الاختيار 
في حل وسط ضع الستوب سعر شرائك 
والله حاب لك الخير

----------


## sameer.alomari

> الاخ بيقول تم شراء اليورو استرالى على 1.9661
> طيب ازاى والسعر فوق 1.9940

  
معلش أنا غلطااااااااان
تم الشراء على 1.9961
والان الفرصه أفضل للشراء

----------


## دانة

مسيكم بالخير ادخل صفقة اليورو استرالي الحين ممكن والله حبيت هذا الزوج 
لاتسالون لية المحبة من الله
رد على يا الجميل الجميل

----------


## المصرى2009

اخى الكريم هل اليورو استرالى هدفة البعيد 1.2100  ؟؟

----------


## sameer.alomari

> انا رأى قلته وأنت لك حرية الاختيار 
> في حل وسط ضع الستوب سعر شرائك 
> والله حاب لك الخير

 والله يا أخي الجميل انت أكثر شخص بقتنع بتوصياته
لذلك وضعت الستوب 1.4600 و ذلك لقناعتي برأيك
يا ويلك اذا بيرتفع
هههه بمزح وألف شكر

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الكيبل  ذكرنا سابقا بأن له اهداف   1.4450 1.4600  ووصل لهم الحمد لله  الان  والله اعلم   ان الكيبل لم ينتهي من الصعود متوقع ينزل الى احد النقاط ويرتد منها  النقاط  1.4500  1.4440 رقم مميز 1.4390 احتمال  1.4340 مشكوك فيه  فمتوقع الهدف في حال ارتد من احد النقاط   بأذن الله 1.4700 + -  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالدخول  والله اعلم   والله يرزق الجميع

    يااخوان والله خايف عليكم من الخسارة  اخوان كثير يبلغوني عن خسائرهم على الخاص  الان واحد من الاخوان مرسل لي على الخاص صورة محفظتة كلها خسائر  9 عمليات خسرانه واحدة رابحة ربح لا يذكر  لو واصل نزول كل شي محتمل  انا شايف موجة بتقول 1.4440  وممكن يواصل نزول كل شي جائز  صح غلط الله اعلم  انا مجتهد اصيب واخطي  لو تاكد الصعود سأنوه علية   فوات ربح ولا خسارة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الكريم هل اليورو استرالى هدفة البعيد 1.2100 ؟؟

 2.1000

----------


## aljameel

> مسيكم بالخير ادخل صفقة اليورو استرالي الحين ممكن والله حبيت هذا الزوج 
> لاتسالون لية المحبة من الله
> رد على يا الجميل الجميل

 قولي بسم الله وعلى بركة الله 
انا شايف والله اعلم صعود قد اصيب واخطي 
المهم الالتزام بالستوب

----------


## basel232

مساء الخير للجميع  
أخوي الجميل أبو (....) ؟  :016: 
شرايك بالأوردر 
الكيبل 1.4440 ستوب 1.4300  
يورو أسترالي 1.9650  ستوب 9600

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الخير للجميع  
> أخوي الجميل أبو (....) ؟ 
> شرايك بالأوردر 
> الكيبل 1.4440 ستوب 1.4300   الانتظار افضل 
> يورو أسترالي 1.9650 ستوب 9600  اوكي

 موضح بالمشاركة

----------


## sameer.alomari

أخوي هل من جديد على توصية اليورو أسترالي؟
صار السعر 1.9837 و انا شاري من 1.9661
فكرك بيطلع؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  ذكرنا سابقا بأن له اهداف   1.4450 1.4600  ووصل لهم الحمد لله  الان  والله اعلم   ان الكيبل لم ينتهي من الصعود متوقع ينزل الى احد النقاط ويرتد منها  النقاط  1.4500  1.4440 رقم مميز 1.4390 احتمال  1.4340 مشكوك فيه  فمتوقع الهدف في حال ارتد من احد النقاط   بأذن الله 1.4700 + -  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالدخول  والله اعلم   والله يرزق الجميع

   السلام عليكم  احتمال قابل للصواب والخطى  وراء كل هدؤ عاصفة  لكل فعل ردة فعل  فوات ربح ولا خسارة  والله اعلم   لا للاستعجال بالدخول والله اعلم احتمال ينزل لل 1.4260  موجيا متوقع النزول 1.4440 الكسر والبقاء تحته محتمل  1.4260 والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والان تصبحو على خير

----------


## sameer.alomari

> والان تصبحو على خير

 شكلي رح ازعل منك
وين رايح طيب جاوبت الكل و انا ما جاوبتني
بالنسبه لتوصية اليورو أسترالي في اشي جديد؟
انا شايفو بينزل

----------


## aljameel

اسعد الله صباحكم جميعا 
جمعة مباركة بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> شكلي رح ازعل منك
> وين رايح طيب جاوبت الكل و انا ما جاوبتني
> بالنسبه لتوصية اليورو أسترالي في اشي جديد؟
> انا شايفو بينزل

 أستاذ سمير 
لاتزعل الا زعلك 
ليه نزل لا اعرف فعلا ازعجني النزول انا معك داخل 
هو المتوقع ارتفاع والان فوق 900 اذا ماتتحمل الخسارة لا قدر الله واضرب الستوب اغلق باقل الخسائر 
 حتى اللحضة متوقع الصعود والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل الان 1.4504 
لايضحك عليكم والله اعلم طلوع كاذب الا البقاء فوق 1.4500 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والان اقولكم تصبحو على خير مرة اخرى 
نرجع نكمل النوم

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل الان 1.4504 
> لايضحك عليكم والله اعلم طلوع كاذب الا البقاء فوق 1.4500 
> والله اعلم

 ماخلني انام 
شايفين كيف رجع بيضحك علينا يخسي 
امشيه بالمسطرة بالملي انا اضحك عليه

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الكيبل مرة اخرى  والله اعلم  المتوقع الان النزول 1.4440 لل 1.4430  الارتداد منها سيذهب به بأذن الله   1.4700 + -  1.4800  من اراد الدخول شراء من النقاط التالية  اما وضع الستوب الذي يناسبة  او مراقبة 1.4430 كسرها والبقاء تحتها  والله اعلم سيذهب به لل 1.4260 + -  لو نزل لهذه المنطقة يتم الشراء اما نقطة الشراء او قريب من الستوب   الشراء 1.4270  الستوب 1.4170  شوفو الاهداف تفرح القلب   بأذن الله  الاهداف  1.4800  1.5000  1.5100  والله اعلم  قولو أن شاء الله انها تتحقق  والله الموفق   لاتنسونا من دعواتكم لوتحققت الاهداف بأذن الله

----------


## aljoufi

جزاك الله خير اخي الجميل

----------


## ابوجراح

صباح الخير يا وجه الخير  
اليورو دولار نايم وش شالفته

----------


## ميرو

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الكيبل مرة اخرى  والله اعلم  المتوقع الان النزول 1.4440 لل 1.4430  الارتداد منها سيذهب به بأذن الله   1.4700 + -  1.4800  من اراد الدخول شراء من النقاط التالية  اما وضع الستوب الذي يناسبة  او مراقبة 1.4430 كسرها والبقاء تحتها  والله اعلم سيذهب به لل 1.4260 + -  لو نزل لهذه المنطقة يتم الشراء اما نقطة الشراء او قريب من الستوب   الشراء 1.4270  الستوب 1.4170  شوفو الاهداف تفرح القلب   بأذن الله  الاهداف  1.4800  1.5000  1.5100  والله اعلم  قولو أن شاء الله انها تتحقق  والله الموفق   لاتنسونا من دعواتكم لوتحققت الاهداف بأذن الله

 اعتقد اخى الجميل انه هيروح الى 1.4260

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

بس هوه طلع الان اخى فى الله

----------


## ابو راجي

شو رايك الان كيف الوضع

----------


## basel232

> ماخلني انام 
> شايفين كيف رجع بيضحك علينا يخسي 
> امشيه بالمسطرة بالملي انا اضحك عليه

   كفو يا ذيبان  ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## ابو راجي

شو رايك استاذنا ممكن ينزل ل 1.4260
ولا اكتفى بالنزول

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  صباح الخير  التوصية ليوم الخميس والله الموفق  الفرنك ين  السعر الحالي   83.44  والله اعلم المتوقع صعود  الشراء من السعر الحالي لل 83  الستوب 82.60  الاهداف بأذن الله   بعد توفيق الله سبحانة وتعالى تسعد الجميع   الهدف الاول 85.50  الهدف الثاني 86.80  والهدف الثالث بشرط اختراق 87 والبقاء فوقها 89 والله اعلم يوصل لل 92 - 93  والله الموفق  وارجو المعذرة من المتابعة لانه مونايم الا 3 ساعات من امس  تمنياتي لكم بالربح الوفير بأذن الله   نراكم على خير

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروك الهدف الاول  بأذن الله  باقي الاهداف

----------


## mtaham

ايه رأيك يالجميل فى زوج الاسترالى ين  aud/jpy

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  138.50  والله اعلم  فوق 138  بأذن الله سيذهب به كهدف اول  141  من اراد الدخول به مراقبة 138 كسرها والبقاء تحتها لايطمئن والله اعلم   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ايه رأيك يالجميل فى زوج الاسترالى ين aud/jpy

 هلا اخي   والله اعلم  لونزل لل 65.70 ممكن الشراء به  له اهداف فوق  والله الموفق

----------


## mido1989

> شوفو الاهداف تفرح القلب   بأذن الله  الاهداف  1.4800  1.5000  1.5100  والله اعلم  قولو أن شاء الله انها تتحقق  والله الموفق   لاتنسونا من دعواتكم لوتحققت الاهداف بأذن الله

 هل هذه الاهداف متوقعه الاسبوع القادم؟؟؟؟ 
و هل هناك احتمال ان يفتح على جاب لاعلى؟؟؟؟
و هل ينصح بالشراء من السعر الحالى ام يفضل الانتظار؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الكيبل مرة اخرى  والله اعلم  المتوقع الان النزول 1.4440 لل 1.4430  الارتداد منها سيذهب به بأذن الله   1.4700 + -  1.4800  من اراد الدخول شراء من النقاط التالية  اما وضع الستوب الذي يناسبة  او مراقبة 1.4430 كسرها والبقاء تحتها  والله اعلم سيذهب به لل 1.4260 + -  لو نزل لهذه المنطقة يتم الشراء اما نقطة الشراء او قريب من الستوب   الشراء 1.4270  الستوب 1.4170  شوفو الاهداف تفرح القلب   بأذن الله  الاهداف  1.4800  1.5000  1.5100  والله اعلم  قولو أن شاء الله انها تتحقق  والله الموفق   لاتنسونا من دعواتكم لوتحققت الاهداف بأذن الله

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  وصل بالتمام  1.4430  وارتد الحمد اكثر من 150 نقطة   الان اقول اليوم جمعة يفضل الابتعاد عنه  والله اعلم اقرب للنزول من الصعود  والله الموفق

----------


## silverhawk145

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك علينا صفقة الفرنك ين وعلى فكرة انا كنت مع حضرتك فى هذه الصفقة منذ ان كان عند 76.00
وبارك الله فيك ................. 
ما رايك اخى الجميل فى صفقه اليورو استرالى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  صباح الخير  التوصية ليوم الخميس والله الموفق  الفرنك ين  السعر الحالي   83.44  والله اعلم المتوقع صعود  الشراء من السعر الحالي لل 83  الستوب 82.60  الاهداف بأذن الله   بعد توفيق الله سبحانة وتعالى تسعد الجميع   الهدف الاول 85.50  الهدف الثاني 86.80  والهدف الثالث بشرط اختراق 87 والبقاء فوقها 89 والله اعلم يوصل لل 92 - 93  والله الموفق  وارجو المعذرة من المتابعة لانه مونايم الا 3 ساعات من امس  تمنياتي لكم بالربح الوفير بأذن الله   نراكم على خير

 لو نزل لل 84.80 لل 84.50   شراء مرة اخرى  والله اعلم

----------


## silverhawk145

> لو نزل لل 84.80 لل 84.50   شراء مرة اخرى  والله اعلم

 وكم الاستوب اخى الجميل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljameel

> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك علينا صفقة الفرنك ين وعلى فكرة انا كنت مع حضرتك فى هذه الصفقة منذ ان كان عند 76.00
> وبارك الله فيك ................. 
> ما رايك اخى الجميل فى صفقه اليورو استرالى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 الله يبارك فيك 
لاتدخل حتى اتاكد منه اليوم جمعة  
الاثنين نقرر عليه 
البارح خذلني ومتظايق منه انا داخل فيه وخسران حتى اللحظة 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> وكم الاستوب اخى الجميل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 الستوب 84

----------


## mido1989

اخى الكريم  ممكن نظره على اليورو؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو راجي

شو بالنسبة للباوند
شو نظرتك الحالية استاذ

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  138.50  والله اعلم  فوق 138  بأذن الله سيذهب به كهدف اول  141  من اراد الدخول به مراقبة 138 كسرها والبقاء تحتها لايطمئن والله اعلم    والله الموفق

   للمشااااااااااهدة

----------


## aljameel

> شو بالنسبة للباوند
> شو نظرتك الحالية استاذ

  
شوف المشاركة بالصفحة السابقة

----------


## silverhawk145

انا اسف اخى الجميل لو انا كنت كثير الاستفسار انهاردة ولكن حضرتك ممكن تقولى ايه رايك فى الدولار فرنك  حيث انى عامل صفقة بيع من 1.7800 والسعر الان 1.7200 اى انى خسران فوق ال600 نقطة 
انا عارف انى غلطان :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  علشان مش كنت حاطط استوب لوز بس وانا الحمد الله عامل الصفقة دى بعقد صغير جداااااا 
ممكن حضرتك تقولى وضع الدولار فرنك ايه وهل ممكن يطلع تانى ام اغلق الصفقة على هذه الخسارة الهائلة ام افتح عقد تعزيز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
والحمد الله على كل حال :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  
وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااا وانا اسف على اسئلتى الكثيرة

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الكريم ممكن نظره على اليورو؟؟؟؟

  
لحضة بحلله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السلام عليكم  اليورو دولار   شايف 1000 نقطة قولو يارب  يارب كريم تحقق الف نقطة  والله اعلم  الموجة العامة صاعدة  الان متوقع النزول   من اراد الدخول بيع من السعر الحالي 1.3590 او اذا ارتفع  والستوب 1.3718  الهدف بأذن الله 1.3310 او القناعة  لو استمر بالنزول الاحتفاظ به  لو وصل للهدف يتم الشراء مرة اخرى من بعد مراقبة ممكن يواصل نزول   الشراء   1.3310  الهدف بأذن الله  1.3950  والله الموفق  لاتنسونا من دعواتكم جزاكم الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> انا اسف اخى الجميل لو انا كنت كثير الاستفسار انهاردة ولكن حضرتك ممكن تقولى ايه رايك فى الدولار فرنك حيث انى عامل صفقة بيع من 1.7800 والسعر الان 1.7200 اى انى خسران فوق ال600 نقطة 
> انا عارف انى غلطان علشان مش كنت حاطط استوب لوز بس وانا الحمد الله عامل الصفقة دى بعقد صغير جداااااا 
> ممكن حضرتك تقولى وضع الدولار فرنك ايه وهل ممكن يطلع تانى ام اغلق الصفقة على هذه الخسارة الهائلة ام افتح عقد تعزيز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> والحمد الله على كل حال 
> وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااا وانا اسف على اسئلتى الكثيرة

 السعر عندي 1.1250 
راقب 1.1200 
لوكسرها متوقع 1.1100 
والله اعلم احد النقطتين تكون نهاية الموجة وليس متاكد منه 
بالويكند اجلس علية واحلله 
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السلام عليكم  اليورو دولار   شايف 1000 نقطة قولو يارب  يارب كريم تحقق الف نقطة  والله اعلم  الموجة العامة صاعدة  الان متوقع النزول   من اراد الدخول بيع من السعر الحالي 1.3590 او اذا ارتفع  والستوب 1.3718  الهدف بأذن الله 1.3310 او القناعة  لو استمر بالنزول الاحتفاظ به  لو وصل للهدف يتم الشراء مرة اخرى من بعد مراقبة ممكن يواصل نزول   الشراء   1.3310  الهدف بأذن الله  1.3950  والله الموفق   لاتنسونا من دعواتكم جزاكم الله خير

  جمعة مباركة على الجميع  الحمد لله هاهو ينزل محقق 40 نقطة  من دخل به بيع الاحتفاظ به للاسبوع القادم الرجاء وضع الستوب مركز الدخول   اليوم جمعة للتذكير خوف من افتتاح على قاب فوق الاثنين  والمتوقع افتتاح قاب تحت الاثنين 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljoufi

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السلام عليكم  اليورو دولار   شايف 1000 نقطة قولو يارب  يارب كريم تحقق الف نقطة  والله اعلم  الموجة العامة صاعدة  الان متوقع النزول   من اراد الدخول بيع من السعر الحالي 1.3590 او اذا ارتفع  والستوب 1.3718  الهدف بأذن الله 1.3310 او القناعة  لو استمر بالنزول الاحتفاظ به  لو وصل للهدف يتم الشراء مرة اخرى من بعد مراقبة ممكن يواصل نزول   الشراء   1.3310  الهدف بأذن الله  1.3950  والله الموفق   لاتنسونا من دعواتكم جزاكم الله خير

 بارك الله فيك اخي الجميل مبدع كالعادة 
على فكره 1000 نقطة شراء والا بيع الواحد من كثر الخساير صار ما يجمع

----------


## arwa1

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السلام عليكم  اليورو دولار   شايف 1000 نقطة قولو يارب  يارب كريم تحقق الف نقطة  والله اعلم  الموجة العامة صاعدة  الان متوقع النزول   من اراد الدخول بيع من السعر الحالي 1.3590 او اذا ارتفع  والستوب 1.3718  الهدف بأذن الله 1.3310 او القناعة  لو استمر بالنزول الاحتفاظ به  لو وصل للهدف يتم الشراء مرة اخرى من بعد مراقبة ممكن يواصل نزول   الشراء   1.3310  الهدف بأذن الله  1.3950  والله الموفق   لاتنسونا من دعواتكم جزاكم الله خير

  
هل من اللمكن الدخول في البيع من 1.3540

----------


## aljameel

من دخلت على الموظوع من مايقارب ساعتين  
تقريبا 500 متصفح  للموظوع الا استحق دعاء من القلب على التعب 
جزاكم الله خير 
دعاء كلمة حلوة تسعد النفس

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك اخي الجميل مبدع كالعادة 
> على فكره 1000 نقطة شراء والا بيع الواحد من كثر الخساير صار ما يجمع

 جوفي ياشايب 
اقراء كويس  
التوصية بيع الان الهدف بأذن الله 1.3310 
والشراء من 1.3310 والهدف بأذن الله 1.3950

----------


## sameer.alomari

الله يعطيك لحتى يرضيك و يرزقك من عنده و يغنيك و يكفيك و يخليك لأهلك و يبعد عنك كل شر
قول امين

----------


## aljameel

> هل من اللمكن الدخول في البيع من 1.3540

 انتظر

----------


## Leonardo

> من دخلت على الموظوع من مايقارب ساعتين  
> تقريبا 500 متصفح  للموظوع الا استحق دعاء من القلب على التعب 
> جزاكم الله خير 
> دعاء كلمة حلوة تسعد النفس

 عن نفسى اتابع فى صمت خوفا من ان اعلق ان تتوه توصية على احد و ادعى لك بظعر الغيب  
و ان كان على كلمة الشكر او الدعاء فلا يكفيك يوما بطوله  
دمت لنا بخير

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك لحتى يرضيك و يرزقك من عنده و يغنيك و يكفيك و يخليك لأهلك و يبعد عنك كل شر
> قول امين

 أمين يارب العالمين 
روح ياشيخ الله يجعل ايامك كلها ارباح

----------


## aljameel

> هل من اللمكن الدخول في البيع من 1.3540

 انا متوقع صعود لل 1.3570 وهاهو صعد 
راقبة انت وبيع بالصعود

----------


## silverhawk145

> السعر عندي 1.1250 
> راقب 1.1200 
> لوكسرها متوقع 1.1100 
> والله اعلم احد النقطتين تكون نهاية الموجة وليس متاكد منه 
> بالويكند اجلس علية واحلله 
> تحياتي

  

> من دخلت على الموظوع من مايقارب ساعتين  
> تقريبا 500 متصفح  للموظوع الا استحق دعاء من القلب على التعب 
> جزاكم الله خير 
> دعاء كلمة حلوة تسعد النفس

 
اللهم اغفر لك :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  ولوالديك وجزاااااااااك الله خيراااااااااااااااااا :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands: 
وشكراااااااا لمجهوداتك العظيمة

----------


## aljameel

> عن نفسى اتابع فى صمت خوفا من ان اعلق ان تتوه توصية على احد و ادعى لك بظعر الغيب   و ان كان على كلمة الشكر او الدعاء فلا يكفيك يوما بطوله   دمت لنا بخير

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> اللهم اغفر لك ولوالديك وجزاااااااااك الله خيراااااااااااااااااا
> وشكراااااااا لمجهوداتك العظيمة

  
جزاك الله خير 
شايف اليورو استرالي  
كيف طلع من 600 لل 730 
والله جنني

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السلام عليكم  اليورو دولار   شايف 1000 نقطة قولو يارب  يارب كريم تحقق الف نقطة  والله اعلم  الموجة العامة صاعدة  الان متوقع النزول   من اراد الدخول بيع من السعر الحالي 1.3590 او اذا ارتفع  والستوب 1.3718  الهدف بأذن الله 1.3310 او القناعة  لو استمر بالنزول الاحتفاظ به  لو وصل للهدف يتم الشراء مرة اخرى من بعد مراقبة ممكن يواصل نزول   الشراء   1.3310  الهدف بأذن الله  1.3950  والله الموفق   لاتنسونا من دعواتكم جزاكم الله خير

 اليورو دولار عدم الاستعجال بالدخول الافضل البيع مع الارتفاع  والالتزام بالستوب

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  صباح الخير  التوصية ليوم الخميس والله الموفق  الفرنك ين  السعر الحالي   83.44  والله اعلم المتوقع صعود  الشراء من السعر الحالي لل 83  الستوب 82.60  الاهداف بأذن الله   بعد توفيق الله سبحانة وتعالى تسعد الجميع   الهدف الاول 85.50  الهدف الثاني 86.80  والهدف الثالث بشرط اختراق 87 والبقاء فوقها 89 والله اعلم يوصل لل 92 - 93  والله الموفق  وارجو المعذرة من المتابعة لانه مونايم الا 3 ساعات من امس  تمنياتي لكم بالربح الوفير بأذن الله   نراكم على خير

   راقبو الفرنك ين الان بنزول  متوقع والله اعلم نزول لاحد النقاط والارتدادمنها  84.70  84.40  84.15  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  138.50  والله اعلم  فوق 138  بأذن الله سيذهب به كهدف اول  141  من اراد الدخول به مراقبة 138 كسرها والبقاء تحتها لايطمئن والله اعلم    والله الموفق

 للمشاااااااااااااهدة

----------


## basel232

هلا بالجميل 
أولا الله يجزاك خير وتأكد إننا ندعيلك بظهر الغيب 
اليوم جمعة لهجت إلى الله لك بالدعاء بي العصر والمغرب في ساعة إجابة.. 
الله يوفقك ويوسع عليك وييسرلك وويسخر لك ويرزقك من حيث تعلم ولا تعلم..

----------


## basel232

تفعلت عندي صفقة اليورو إسترالي شرايك في وضعها الآن؟

----------


## aljameel

> تفعلت عندي صفقة اليورو إسترالي شرايك في وضعها الآن؟

 ايش راي  
 راي  اقولك مبروك 
خايف من ايش مع نقاط مايقارب 140 
بأذن الله للاهداف

----------


## aljameel

> هلا بالجميل 
> أولا الله يجزاك خير وتأكد إننا ندعيلك بظهر الغيب 
> اليوم جمعة لهجت إلى الله لك بالدعاء بي العصر والمغرب في ساعة إجابة.. 
> الله يوفقك ويوسع عليك وييسرلك وويسخر لك ويرزقك من حيث تعلم ولا تعلم..

 جزاك الله خير 
أن شاء الله تلاقي الخير كله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  هذه توصية للخسرانين من 1000 لل 1400 نقطة بأذن الله   1000 نقطة عند البيع  المجموع مايقارب 2400  اليورو استرالي   ركزو على التوصية ولو بعقد صغير   تحتاج صبر  والله اعلم  شراء كل ما اقترب من 1.9600  والستوب  1.9600  الهدف بأذن الله  2.1000  ومن لا يرغب الشراء الان انتظارة فوق 2.0050  ويدخل شراء فيه  عند وصوله للهدف بأذن الله يتم بيعه من الهدف او قريب منه والهدف 1000 نقطة مرة اخرى  الاستقرار فوق 2.0050 يؤكد الهدف والله اعلم  والله الموفق   ولا تنسونا من الدعاء جزاكم الله خير

 مبروك لمن دخل من سعر الدخول   نزل لل 1.9607  والان 1.9740  بأذن الله للاهداف   المهم رفع الستوب مع كل ارتفاع لضمان الربح   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

مين الي سألني امس عن الدولار ين  هو وعدني بحلوان  اليوم كم وصل 96.26  مبروك له  المهم متوقع الصعود لل 96.60 البقاء فوقها 98 والله اعلم  بشرط عدم كسر 95.50 تقريبا  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  138.50  والله اعلم  فوق 138  بأذن الله سيذهب به كهدف اول  141  من اراد الدخول به مراقبة 138 كسرها والبقاء تحتها لايطمئن والله اعلم    والله الموفق

 والله اعلم  المجنون متوقع النزول 138+ -   شراء من 138+ -  الستوب 137.60  الهدف بأذن الله 141  والله الموفق

----------


## sameer.alomari

> مين الي سألني امس عن الدولار ين   هو وعدني بحلوان  اليوم كم وصل 96.26  مبروك له  المهم متوقع الصعود لل 96.60 البقاء فوقها 98 والله اعلم  بشرط عدم كسر 95.50 تقريبا   والله الموفق

 هذا أناااااااا
بس والله ما صبرت عليه لأنو حرق أعصابي
كنت فاتحو شراء على 94.60 و سكرته على 95.70 يعني 110 نقاط حلوييييين 
بدي أسألك عن رأيك بـ GBP/USD و EUR/AUD
فاتح صفقتين عليهم
الباوند اشتريتو من 1.4469 و هدفي 1.4619
و اليورو استرالي اشتريته من 1.9713 و هدفي 1.9932 
شو رأيك؟
على فكره الباوند خسران معي هلأ

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السلام عليكم  اليورو دولار   شايف 1000 نقطة قولو يارب  يارب كريم تحقق الف نقطة  والله اعلم  الموجة العامة صاعدة  الان متوقع النزول   من اراد الدخول بيع من السعر الحالي 1.3590 او اذا ارتفع  والستوب 1.3718  الهدف بأذن الله 1.3310 او القناعة  لو استمر بالنزول الاحتفاظ به  لو وصل للهدف يتم الشراء مرة اخرى من بعد مراقبة ممكن يواصل نزول   الشراء   1.3310  الهدف بأذن الله  1.3950  والله الموفق   لاتنسونا من دعواتكم جزاكم الله خير

  

> جمعة مباركة على الجميع  الحمد لله هاهو ينزل محقق 40 نقطة  من دخل به بيع الاحتفاظ به للاسبوع القادم الرجاء وضع الستوب مركز الدخول   اليوم جمعة للتذكير خوف من افتتاح على قاب فوق الاثنين  والمتوقع افتتاح قاب تحت الاثنين 
> والله اعلم

   للمشااااااااااااااااااهدة

----------


## aljameel

> هذا أناااااااا
> بس والله ما صبرت عليه لأنو حرق أعصابي
> كنت فاتحو شراء على 94.60 و سكرته على 95.70 يعني 110 نقاط حلوييييين 
> بدي أسألك عن رأيك بـ GBP/USD و EUR/AUD
> فاتح صفقتين عليهم
> الباوند اشتريتو من 1.4469 و هدفي 1.4619
> و اليورو استرالي اشتريته من 1.9713 و هدفي 1.9932 
> شو رأيك؟
> على فكره الباوند خسران معي هلأ

 مبروك 110 نقطة حلوين 
الكيبل على اي اساس تشتريه انا حددت 1.4440 نقطة الشراء ونزل 1.4430 وصعد اكثر 150 نقطة الله يهديك
النزول اقرب من الصعود والله اعلم 
اليورو استرالي المتوقع صعود كما مابالتوصية مالم يكسر 1.9550 
بأذن الله كهدف اول 2.0300 
وانت لك حرية جني الارباح 
دخولك على ارتفاع مثل حالاتي 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الكيبل والله اعلم النزول اقرب من الصعود  اليوم جمعة ويغلق السوق  للمغامرين امثالي واكررر للمغامرين  المغامرة 30 نقطة  البيع من السعر الحالي  1.4428  او الانتظار قبل الاغلاق لوصعد   الستوب سعر الدخول او + 20  لو فتح الاثنين على قاب فوق تكون الخسارة 0 او 20 نقطة  اتوقع افتتاح الكيبل يوم الاثنين على قاب تحت   احساس اكثر منه تحليل  والله اعلم  للامانة انا بائع من سعر 1.4489  والله الموفق

----------


## arwa1

المجنون  ايش وضعه او اتجاهه

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون ايش وضعه او اتجاهه

 سؤال هل اخاطبك او اخاطبكي أنت ولا أنتي  الاسم غير واضح لدي   هذه توصية المجنون  واتوقع اول هدف بأذن الله 139.50  _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_   _المجنون_  _السعر الحالي_  _138.50_  _والله اعلم_  _فوق 138_  _بأذن الله سيذهب به كهدف اول_  _141_  _من اراد الدخول به مراقبة 138 كسرها والبقاء تحتها لايطمئن والله اعلم_    _والله الموفق_

----------


## dooor

استاذي الفاضل 
اخوي الرائع  aljameel
اقول 
بارك الله فيك واعطاك الخيرات ، وسدد خطاك واصلح بالك وحفط عيالك ، ورزقك ، ويسترك ويخليك ويحفطك 
للعلم لغاية الان لم ابدأ معك بهذه التوصيات الرائعة ولكن سبب الدعاء بأني متابع لمشاركاتك وسرعة ردك ولطفك مع اخوانك ، انت رائع الله يجزيك الخير ويجعلو في ميزان حسناتك يا امير 
ارجــوك ان لا تترك اخوانك كما فعل البعض فهم بحاجة لك ولمساعدتك الميزة 
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي الفاضل 
> اخوي الرائع  aljameel
> اقول 
> بارك الله فيك واعطاك الخيرات ، وسدد خطاك واصلح بالك وحفط عيالك ، ورزقك ، ويسترك ويخليك ويحفطك 
> للعلم لغاية الان لم ابدأ معك بهذه التوصيات الرائعة ولكن سبب الدعاء بأني متابع لمشاركاتك وسرعة ردك ولطفك مع اخوانك ، انت رائع الله يجزيك الخير ويجعلو في ميزان حسناتك يا امير 
> ارجــوك ان لا تترك اخوانك كما فعل البعض فهم بحاجة لك ولمساعدتك الميزة 
> جزاك الله كل خير

   جزاك الله خير  وثق تماما لن ابخل على الجميع بما اراه والله شاهد  ولن اترك المنتدى وانا قادر على خدمته المنتدى له افضال كثيرة علي  المشكلة الوحيدة لدي أني  كثير السفر بسبب اعمالي الخاصة  مهنتي تاجر تتطلب مني السفر للخارج بعض الاوقات  والله من وراء القصد  معكم الا ماشاء الله

----------


## aljooore

> استاذي الفاضل 
> اخوي الرائع  aljameel
> اقول 
> بارك الله فيك واعطاك الخيرات ، وسدد خطاك واصلح بالك وحفط عيالك ، ورزقك ، ويسترك ويخليك ويحفطك 
> للعلم لغاية الان لم ابدأ معك بهذه التوصيات الرائعة ولكن سبب الدعاء بأني متابع لمشاركاتك وسرعة ردك ولطفك مع اخوانك ، انت رائع الله يجزيك الخير ويجعلو في ميزان حسناتك يا امير 
> ارجــوك ان لا تترك اخوانك كما فعل البعض فهم بحاجة لك ولمساعدتك الميزة 
> جزاك الله كل خير

  
ياريت اعرف احلل واعطي نزصيات مثلك عشان الناستدعيلي 
وياكثر اللي يدعونلك بظر الغيب وانا منهم

----------


## bellura2001

أسأل الله عز و جل أن يبارك لك في تجارتك و يزيدك من فضله و علمه

----------


## almjd

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل ناصح أمين  
جعل الله ما قدمت في ميزان حسناتك 
اسئل الله ان لايحرمك الاجر والثواب في الدارين 
جزاك الله من الخير أقصاه ومن الثواب أعلاه

----------


## aljameel

> أسأل الله عز و جل أن يبارك لك في تجارتك و يزيدك من فضله و علمه

 جزاك الله خير    

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل ناصح أمين   جعل الله ما قدمت في ميزان حسناتك  اسئل الله ان لايحرمك الاجر والثواب في الدارين   جزاك الله من الخير أقصاه ومن الثواب أعلاه

 جزاك الله خير 
أسئل الله أن اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  أن شاء الله اسبوع موفق للجميع  توصية ليوم الاثين والله الموفق  الباوند فرنك  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي  1.6297  الشراء من السعر الحالي او في حال نزل قريب الستوب  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.6400  1.6500  1.6600 لل 1.6660  وهدف بعيد سنذكرة لاحقا في حال استمر بالصعود  الستوب  1.6171  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ياريت اعرف احلل واعطي نزصيات مثلك عشان الناستدعيلي 
> وياكثر اللي يدعونلك بظر الغيب وانا منهم

 قولي أمين الله يعطيكي من العلم حتى يكفيكي 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## osama87

ما رايك اخي الجميل في  اليورو ين هل هو للصعود ام الهبوط 
وهل نموذج ال W المتكون علي الديلي صحيح

----------


## aljameel

> ما رايك اخي الجميل في اليورو ين هل هو للصعود ام الهبوط  وهل نموذج ال W المتكون علي الديلي صحيح

   هلا اخي  والله اعلم  لوفتح على صعود له اهداف بأذن الله كهدف اول 131.50  وهدف ثاني 133 لل 133.50  لوفتح على نزول متوقع الارتداد من احد النقاط 129.60 او 129.40 او 129.10 تقريبا  والستوب 128.60  ويكون الهدف الاول بأذن الله 131 والهدف الثاني تقريبا 133  الدبيلو والله اعلم غير مكتمل الشروط  والله الموفق

----------


## stockinhell

الله عليك يا ملك الفوركس

----------


## silverhawk145

السلام عليكم اخى الجميل واسبوع موفق باذن الله 
كنت اريد معرفة رايك بالنسبة للدولار فرنك وهل من اللممكن على المستوى القريب صعوده الى 1.1800 مرة اخرى
ام فى الاسبوع المقبل متوقع نزوله والى اى مستوى ممكن ينزل او يصعد..........

----------


## ابوجراح

السلام عليكم  
اسبوع نجاح وأرباح  ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> الف شكر لردك اخي الجميل 
> انا فقط ابحث عن العلم الان فأتمني ان تتقبل اسئلتي حتي استفيد ولو بالقليل من علمك و خبرتك 
> مع عدم اكتمال الشروط للw فانت معي ان اهدافه 133.50 ثم 141 بعد كسر المقاومه 131
> او الارتداد لتكوين نموذج tribottom في حاله فشل كسر المستوي 131.50 وتكون اهدافه الجنوبيه 127 ثم الي 113 
> و جزاك الله كل خير علي سعه صدرك و زادك و بارك لك في علمك و مالك

 ياعم أنت أستاذ وتسألني ومنك نستفيد 
نعم اخي معك في ماقلته 100% 
والله اعلم 
المهم كموجة عامة صاعدة  نحن بالموجة الخامسة بأي لحضة تنقطع احتمال بيوصل 141 
والاحتمال الاخر ممكن تكون نهاية الموجة الصاعدة وندخل بموجة هابطة  
الموجات الصغيرة الي بداخل الموجة العامة الام بتقول بيرتفع للارقام التى ذكرتها أنت 
أنت راقب الافتتاح  اما ارتداد من النقاط التى ذكرتها و128.60 لو نزل 130.31 لو صعد والله الموفق 
اما الرسالة الخاصة  
سأختار منه هذا الجزء
ثالثا هل توافق ان اطرح اسئلتي علي الموضوع العام او ذلك سيزعجك
لايزعجني 
فأسجيبك هنا أسأل ماتريد وانا سأجيب على مااعرفه وما لا اعرفة ارجو تعذرني مسبقا
 وبخدمتك وبخدمة الجميع

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخى الجميل واسبوع موفق باذن الله 
> كنت اريد معرفة رايك بالنسبة للدولار فرنك وهل من اللممكن على المستوى القريب صعوده الى 1.1800 مرة اخرى
> ام فى الاسبوع المقبل متوقع نزوله والى اى مستوى ممكن ينزل او يصعد..........

 والله اعلم 
مالم يكسر اللو على الديلي 
متوقع الصعود للرقم الذي ذكرته متى الله اعلم

----------


## dooor

*استاذي الفاضل  aljameel
سؤال ضروري جداً ويطرح نفسه 
تقول انه عندك سفر وتجارة كثيرة ، انا بحاجة الى جواب من استاذنا ما دمت ما شاء الله خبير في التوصيات وتعطي توصيات ناجحة ورائعة واكيد عندك راس مال مناسب ، استاذي الا تكفي هذه التجارة في ترتيب كافة احتياجاتك يعني اقصد انا اتخيل انني لو نجحت في الفوريكس وصرت ما شاء الله بعلمت فأنني اتخيل انني ساتوقف عن التجارة واترك الوظيفية ، كثيراً اسبح بهذه الاحلام ، ارجو التوضيح للافهام 
بارك الله فيك يا امير *

----------


## dooor

*استاذي الفاضل  aljameel 
سامحني على السؤال ، ولكنني منذ عام تقريبا اتخبلط في الفوريكس دون توفيق او نجاح وسبب مكوثي وبقائي الامل بأنني سانجح بأذن الله ولكن خسرت لغاية هذه اللحظة اموالي المتواضعة دون جدوى 
جوابك قد يرشدني هل ابقى حتى اعوض مافقدت على الاقل او اخرج بسلام 
اجر على الله *

----------


## dooor

اجرك على الله

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

هس نشترى الباوند فرانك الان اخى فى الله

----------


## osama87

> ياعم أنت أستاذ وتسألني ومنك نستفيد 
> نعم اخي معك في ماقلته 100% 
> والله اعلم 
> المهم كموجة عامة صاعدة  نحن بالموجة الخامسة بأي لحضة تنقطع احتمال بيوصل 141 
> والاحتمال الاخر ممكن تكون نهاية الموجة الصاعدة وندخل بموجة هابطة  
> الموجات الصغيرة الي بداخل الموجة العامة الام بتقول بيرتفع للارقام التى ذكرتها أنت 
> أنت راقب الافتتاح  اما ارتداد من النقاط التى ذكرتها و128.60 لو نزل 130.31 لو صعد والله الموفق 
> اما الرسالة الخاصة  
> سأختار منه هذا الجزء
> ...

 و الله انت اللي اسم علي مسمي 
ربنا يذيدك من علمك و مالك

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  138.50  والله اعلم  فوق 138  بأذن الله سيذهب به كهدف اول  141  من اراد الدخول به مراقبة 138 كسرها والبقاء تحتها لايطمئن والله اعلم    والله الموفق

 السلام عليكم  ماادري اقول صباح ولا مساء الخير توني صاحي  المهم المجنون ذكرت اهدافه وذكرت مرة اخرى متوقع النزول قريب من 138+ -  ونزل 138.09 وهاهو يرتد منها الان كم ماشاء الله مايقارب 139  ولازلت الفرصة قائمة والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السلام عليكم  اليورو دولار   شايف 1000 نقطة قولو يارب  يارب كريم تحقق الف نقطة  والله اعلم  الموجة العامة صاعدة  الان متوقع النزول   من اراد الدخول بيع من السعر الحالي 1.3590 او اذا ارتفع  والستوب 1.3718  الهدف بأذن الله 1.3310 او القناعة  لو استمر بالنزول الاحتفاظ به  لو وصل للهدف يتم الشراء مرة اخرى من بعد مراقبة ممكن يواصل نزول   الشراء   1.3310  الهدف بأذن الله  1.3950  والله الموفق   لاتنسونا من دعواتكم جزاكم الله خير

   ولازلت عند راي فيه لانه لم يصحح الموجة الصاعدة والله اعلم

----------


## forex_EGYPT

ياباشا صباح الخير ولامساء الخير كله حلو مادام أنت معانا والمهم تكون أنت بخير ربنا يوفقك وأسبوع سعيد

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  صباح الخير  التوصية ليوم الخميس والله الموفق  الفرنك ين  السعر الحالي   83.44  والله اعلم المتوقع صعود  الشراء من السعر الحالي لل 83  الستوب 82.60  الاهداف بأذن الله   بعد توفيق الله سبحانة وتعالى تسعد الجميع   الهدف الاول 85.50  الهدف الثاني 86.80  والهدف الثالث بشرط اختراق 87 والبقاء فوقها 89 والله اعلم يوصل لل 92 - 93  والله الموفق  وارجو المعذرة من المتابعة لانه مونايم الا 3 ساعات من امس  تمنياتي لكم بالربح الوفير بأذن الله   نراكم على خير

   

> راقبو الفرنك ين الان بنزول   متوقع والله اعلم نزول لاحد النقاط والارتدادمنها  84.70  84.40  84.15   والله اعلم

   هاهو يصعد ولازلت الفرصة قائمة والله اعلم  نزل 84.75 وصعد ماشاء الله تبارك الله

----------


## aljameel

> هلا اخي  والله اعلم  لوفتح على صعود له اهداف بأذن الله كهدف اول 131.50 وهدف ثاني 133 لل 133.50  لوفتح على نزول متوقع الارتداد من احد النقاط 129.60 او 129.40 او 129.10 تقريبا  والستوب 128.60  ويكون الهدف الاول بأذن الله 131 والهدف الثاني تقريبا 133  الدبيلو والله اعلم غير مكتمل الشروط   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  كم وصل 130.85  والله اعلم متوقع الصعود والاهداف

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  أن شاء الله اسبوع موفق للجميع  توصية ليوم الاثين والله الموفق  الباوند فرنك  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي  1.6297  الشراء من السعر الحالي او في حال نزل قريب الستوب  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.6400  1.6500  1.6600 لل 1.6660  وهدف بعيد سنذكرة لاحقا في حال استمر بالصعود  الستوب  1.6171   والله الموفق

 لازلت الفرصة قائمة المهم الالتزام بالستوب

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

اخى جميل ما شاء الله تبارك الله عليك وجزاك الله عنا خيرا اريد رايك فى اليورو ين لانى شاريه الان هل اغلق عقودى على 131 وله انتظر هيكمل صعود ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> اخى جميل ما شاء الله تبارك الله عليك وجزاك الله عنا خيرا اريد رايك فى اليورو ين لانى شاريه الان هل اغلق عقودى على 131 وله انتظر هيكمل صعود ان شاء الله

 اخي الي شايفه كهداف والله اعلم هو ماذكرته 
هدف اول 131.50 + -

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  كم وصل 130.85  والله اعلم متوقع الصعود والاهداف

 انا شاريه من 130.80 هل احتفظ بالعقود للهدف 133.؟

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم
تم الدخول في الباوند فرنك من سعر 1.6285
بالتوفيق

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم للنوم ولنا لقاء بعد صلاة الفجر

----------


## توفيق12

تقبل الله مقدما اخي الجميل
انا ايضا ساذهب للنوم
ان شاء الله لما اصحى اجد نقاطا  :AA:

----------


## aljameel

صباح الخير  الكيبل الان للشراء   1.4505  الهدف الاول 1.4575 بأذن الله  وهدف اخر احدده لاحقا  الستوب 1.4458  والله اعلم  أستاذنكم للصلاة

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير  الكيبل الان للشراء   1.4505  الهدف الاول 1.4575 بأذن الله  وهدف اخر احدده لاحقا  الستوب 1.4458  والله اعلم  أستاذنكم للصلاة

 الانتظار لو كسر 1.4490

----------


## ahmed_samir77

الأخ جميل اليورو دولار أخباره أيه أنا بايع من 1.3626

----------


## aljameel

> الأخ جميل اليورو دولار أخباره أيه أنا بايع من 1.3626

 هلا اخي 
انا كما ذكرت بالتوصية الموجة العامة صاعدة ولاكن يجب أن يصحح الصعود ثم يواصل صعود 
لو صعد واخترق الهاي ليوم الجمعة فيكون هدفه تقريبا 1.3850 وممكن له اهداف اخرى
و الله اعلم 
الان اخي سعره 1.3655 وخسارتك  29  نقطة فلك الخيار اما أن تغلق او الاستوب 
انا الي شايفه  حتى اللحضة مافي اشارة ايجابيه للصعود والله اعلم 
لاكن يجب اخذ الحذر خبر يقتل شارت او الالتزام بالستوب

----------


## aljameel

مبرووووووووووووك المجنون وصل فوق 140 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الان اما أن يواصل الصعود او النزول 139.50 + - ويواصل صعودة للهدف الثاني بأذن الله  والله اعلم  مبرووووك الفرنك ين تقريبا وصلنا للهدف الثاني 85.90 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر اما أن يواصل صعود او النزول لل 85.50 + - ثم مواصلة الصعود بأذن الله  والله اعلم  مبرووووووك اليورو ين 132 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر اما أن يواصل صعودة او متوقع النزول لل 130.60 + - ثم مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  الان أستاذنكم دقائق

----------


## ahmed_samir77

> هلا اخي 
> انا كما ذكرت بالتوصية الموجة العامة صاعدة ولاكن يجب أن يصحح الصعود ثم يواصل صعود 
> لو صعد واخترق الهاي ليوم الجمعة فيكون هدفه تقريبا 1.3850 وممكن له اهداف اخرى
> و الله اعلم 
> الان اخي سعره 1.3655 وخسارتك 29 نقطة فلك الخيار اما أن تغلق او الاستوب 
> انا الي شايفه حتى اللحضة مافي اشارة ايجابيه للصعود والله اعلم 
> لاكن يجب اخذ الحذر خبر يقتل شارت او الالتزام بالستوب

  
أخى الكريم أنا شايف ال RSI أعطى Over Bought  على اليومى و انا عامل Pending buy stop على 1.3718 علشان لو طلع أكتر من كدا هى يعمل  Margin call
لانى عندى عمليات من الأسبوع الماضى 3 بيع عملت هيدج على 2 و كنت سايب واحدة على أمل على فتحت الأسبوع يصحصح الطالعة بتاعته و أشوف 1.325 او 1.33

----------


## smart raven

شوضع الباوند دولار هل شراء ام الانتظار   للكسر والاغلاق ومن بعدها بيع؟

----------


## Scarface

أخي العزيز: 
ماهي نظرتك للدولار الكندي مع الأمريكي. حسب خبرتي المتواضعة أشوف أنه ما ينزل تحت 1.2309 حتى لا يكسر الموجة اللي قبلها. أعطيني رايك الله يجازيك كل الخير.

----------


## aljameel

> أخي العزيز: 
> ماهي نظرتك للدولار الكندي مع الأمريكي. حسب خبرتي المتواضعة أشوف أنه ما ينزل تحت 1.2309 حتى لا يكسر الموجة اللي قبلها. أعطيني رايك الله يجازيك كل الخير.

 هلا اخي  
والله اعلم هو المفروض يصعد لل 1.2490 ثم يهبط هو صعد 1.2447 ونزل هل اكتفى بالصعود  
له هدف تحت بأذن الله  1.2050 والله اعلم 
انا مااعرف ازعجتك ولا فرحتك بائع ولا مشتري 
لو اكتفى بالصعود ونزل راقب 1.2000  ممكن من هنا يبداء موجة صاعدة والله اعلم  
من بعد مراقبة

----------


## aljameel

> أخى الكريم أنا شايف ال RSI أعطى Over Bought على اليومى و انا عامل Pending buy stop على 1.3718 علشان لو طلع أكتر من كدا هى يعمل Margin call
> لانى عندى عمليات من الأسبوع الماضى 3 بيع عملت هيدج على 2 و كنت سايب واحدة على أمل على فتحت الأسبوع يصحصح الطالعة بتاعته و أشوف 1.325 او 1.33

 سأراقب معك  
لو ضرب الستوب متوقع 1.3850

----------


## aljameel

> شوضع الباوند دولار هل شراء ام الانتظار للكسر والاغلاق ومن بعدها بيع؟

 اخي انا شايف الان هدف 575 والله اعلم من بعدها نقرر علية

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل فوق 515 بأذن الله 575 كهدف اول  تحت 515 يفضل الانتظار  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم  اما الارتداد من 139.50 + -  او الارتداد من 138.70 + -  ومواصلة الصعود بأذن للهدف 141  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل الغاء التوصية  حتى تتضح الرؤية

----------


## aljameel

الفرنك ين والله اعلم   اذا ما واصل الصعود متوقع الارتداد من احد النقاط   85.50 + -  84.90 + -  والله الموفق

----------


## Scarface

> هلا اخي  
> والله اعلم هو المفروض يصعد لل 1.2490 ثم يهبط هو صعد 1.2447 ونزل هل اكتفى بالصعود  
> له هدف تحت بأذن الله  1.2050 والله اعلم 
> انا مااعرف ازعجتك ولا فرحتك بائع ولا مشتري 
> لو اكتفى بالصعود ونزل راقب 1.2000  ممكن من هنا يبداء موجة صاعدة والله اعلم  
> من بعد مراقبة

 
تسلم أخي الجميل على الرد. 
انا كنت بايع من يوم الجمعة على 1.2410 بس كأن في دعامة للزوج مثل ما ذكرت في البوست اللي قبل وهي 1.2309 والله أعلم. 
عموما ننتظر والله كريم ويعطيك ألف عافية.

----------


## aljameel

المجنون   والله اعلم  نازل 138.70 المهم مراقبتها اما الارتداد منها كسرها والبقاء تحت يجب الحذر   لو نزا لل 138.70 وارتد وضع الستوب 138.20 وتحريك الستوب مع كل ارتفاع   والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم  
هذا الشارت لليورو دولار على فاصل اليومي 
أخي الجميل،، مارأيك بهذا النموذج؟ هل رسمي صحيح؟ وهل هي رايه صاعدة؟ 
وإذا كان الرسم صحيح، فهل يوجد احتمال أن يتوقف الصعود عند نسبة 61% من نسب فيبو والتي تمثل مقاومة والتي أيضاُ تصادف نسبة 261%؟ أم سيواصل إلى القمة السابقة؟

----------


## yaserrr

صباح الخير اخوي الجميل  
رأيك باليورو والاسترالي

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

اخى جميل هل اليورو ين هيريح شوى لتحت قبل مواصلت العود

----------


## توفيق12

الحمد لله تم كسب 55 نقطة من الباوند فرنك 
اللهم لك الحمد والمنة
___
ومبروك لمن دخل في توصية الكيبل فقد حقق هدفه الاول 1.4574

----------


## توفيق12

> لازلت الفرصة قائمة المهم الالتزام بالستوب

  
مبرووك تم تحقيق الهدف الاول للباوند فرنك
1.6400

----------


## zamil

الاخ جميل بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك اخوانك وجزاك الله خير عني وعن كل المشاركين   عندي الاسترليني دولا بيع من 1.4480 ووالله متوهق فيه اقفله او اصبر عليه بصراحة بعد ماكسر حاجز ال46 فقدت الامل وش رايك  :016:

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  أن شاء الله اسبوع موفق للجميع  توصية ليوم الاثين والله الموفق  الباوند فرنك  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي  1.6297  الشراء من السعر الحالي او في حال نزل قريب الستوب  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.6400  1.6500  1.6600 لل 1.6660  وهدف بعيد سنذكرة لاحقا في حال استمر بالصعود  الستوب  1.6171   والله الموفق

   الحمد لله تحقق الهدف الاول  بأذن الله الان متجهين للهدف الثاني والثالث والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار   السعر الحالي 1.3645  والله اعلم المتوقع صعود  الهدف بأذن الله 1.3850  والله الموفق

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

اخى جميل عاوز رأيك تانى على اليورو ين هل ممكن ينزل شويه قبل الصعود وله كيف اتجاهه الأن فى رأيك

----------


## aljameel

المجنون  الحمد لله يقترب من الهدف 141  وشايف اهداف اخرى فوق 141 والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## mostafa_anwr

السلامك عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة الاستب بتاع اليورو دولار كام واى رايك بعد نزول اليورو استرالى ممكن نشترى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخى جميل عاوز رأيك تانى على اليورو ين هل ممكن ينزل شويه قبل الصعود وله كيف اتجاهه الأن فى رأيك

 هو له هدف 133 والله اعلم

----------


## basel232

السلام عليكم  
كيفكم يا أخوان  
مبروك الصفقات اللي تحققت أهدافها 
أسأل الله لي وللجميل ولكم جميعا التوفيق  
دخلنا بالتوصية الأولى بالنسبة لي اليوم  اليورو دولار شرايك بالستوب يالجميل ؟

----------


## aljameel

> السلامك عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة الاستب بتاع اليورو دولار كام واى رايك بعد نزول اليورو استرالى ممكن نشترى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 الستوب ضع مايناسبك من 50 لل30 نقطة مع الارتفاع حرك الستوب 
اليورو استرالي انتظر

----------


## mostafa_anwr

تمام يا غالى جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  
> كيفكم يا أخوان  
> مبروك الصفقات اللي تحققت أهدافها 
> أسأل الله لي وللجميل ولكم جميعا التوفيق  
> دخلنا بالتوصية الأولى بالنسبة لي اليوم اليورو دولار شرايك بالستوب يالجميل ؟

 اي وحدة منهم

----------


## توفيق12

ننتظر اي فرص للدخول ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> ننتظر اي فرص للدخول ان شاء الله

 الياوند فرنك

----------


## basel232

> اي وحدة منهم

  
اليورو دولار شراء  1.3645

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار شراء 1.3645

 ضع استوب من 30 لل 50 نقطة

----------


## aljameel

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك  المجنون يصل الهدف 300 نقطة  احد دخل المجنون واستفاد 300 نقطة

----------


## توفيق12

> الياوند فرنك

 هل ندخل من السعر الحالي وكم الستوب

----------


## arwa1

الحمد لله الاستفاده من المجنون من سعر 138.50 
بارك الله فيك اخي الجميل 
وين تتوقع يوصل

----------


## توفيق12

> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك  المجنون يصل الهدف 300 نقطة  احد دخل المجنون واستفاد 300 نقطة

  
مبروووك لمن دخل مليوم مبروك 
للاسف انا هذا الزوج يفزعني كثيرا  :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

> هل ندخل من السعر الحالي وكم الستوب

  
ادخل الان 
انت مادخلت من 280 ليش تطلع منه

----------


## توفيق12

> ادخل الان 
> انت مادخلت من 280 ليش تطلع منه

 انا طلعت من الهدف الاول
قلت يعني خير وبركة

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله الاستفاده من المجنون من سعر 138.50 
> بارك الله فيك اخي الجميل 
> وين تتوقع يوصل

 تستاهل كل خير

----------


## basel232

ألف مبروك  
ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
الله يوفقك يالجميل  
أنا جنيت أرباحي مع الموجه الأولى  
الله يرزقكم جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> ألف مبروك  
> ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
> الله يوفقك يالجميل  
> أنا جنيت أرباحي مع الموجه الأولى  
> الله يرزقكم جميعا

 مبروك تستاهل الخير كله

----------


## aljameel

توفيق راقب 1.6500 البقاء فوقها بأذن الله للهدف الثاني

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

طمنا على اليورو دولار  جميل باشا

----------


## aljameel

> طمنا على اليورو دولار جميل باشا

 راقب 1.3620 كسرها اخذ الحذر والله اعلم

----------


## aljooore

اذا طلعت من الازمه اللي انا فيها مب داخله الا توصياتك

----------


## aljameel

> اذا طلعت من الازمه اللي انا فيها مب داخله الا توصياتك

 والله اضحك من القلب  
الله يهديكي تقفلي على خسارة ليه 
بأذن الله خيرها في غيرها

----------


## بسيم محمد

كسر 1.3620

----------


## mostafa_anwr

بقلك عم جميل ان شارىيورو ين من 131.90 اى رايك هدف134 وقف خسارة 110نقطة اى رايك كلام معقول؟؟؟

----------


## توفيق12

> توفيق راقب 1.6500 البقاء فوقها بأذن الله للهدف الثاني

 اوكي اخي الجميل
انا نفسي افهم " البقاء فوقها" 
يعني اشرح لي اكثر حتى استوعب يعني كم المدة او كم شمعة ام ماذا بالضبط

----------


## aljameel

> كسر 1.3620

 يفضل الانتظار والله اعلم 
خلينا نراقبة

----------


## aljameel

> بقلك عم جميل ان شارىيورو ين من 131.90 اى رايك هدف134 وقف خسارة 110نقطة اى رايك كلام معقول؟؟؟

  
الله يهديك اخي انا قلت انه نازل وحددت توقع الارتداد ليش الاستعجال بالدخول

----------


## aljameel

> اوكي اخي الجميل
> انا نفسي افهم " البقاء فوقها" 
> يعني اشرح لي اكثر حتى استوعب يعني كم المدة او كم شمعة ام ماذا بالضبط

 هلا اخي توفيق هدف موجة احتمال تمتد واحتمال تصحح ثم تعاود الصعود 
أن شاء الله وضحت الفكرة

----------


## mostafa_anwr

مشفتش كلام السابق عنة طيب ممكن اعمل عقد تبيريد منيين؟؟اليورو ين

----------


## aljameel

المنتدى ثقيل التصفح اي السبب لا اعرف اما الانترنت او سيرفر المنتدى  المهم   اليورو دولار مراقبة 1.3510  لو كسرها مزيد من النزول لو ارتد قريب منها نكون لازلنا بالموجة الصاعدة احتمال يواصل صعود والله اعلم  عدم كسر 1.3510 لازلنا بالموجة الصاعدة التي هدفها 1.3850  كسرها مزيد من النزول  للمراقبة

----------


## ابو راجي

السلام اخ جميل
ممكن تعليق عن الباوند دولار شو رايك بالوفت الحالي و امتى ممكن شراء او بيع

----------


## aljameel

> مشفتش كلام السابق عنة طيب ممكن اعمل عقد تبيريد منيين؟؟اليورو ين

  
راقب الان اما الارتداد من 131.30 او الارتداد من 130.80 تقريبا والله اعلم

----------


## توفيق12

> هلا اخي توفيق هدف موجة احتمال تمتد واحتمال تصحح ثم تعاود الصعود 
> أن شاء الله وضحت الفكرة

  
انا قصدي عندما تقول " البقاء فوقها مواصلة الصعود"
يعني كيف احكم على البقاء فوق سعر معين على انه بقاء هل يعني عدم النزول تحته ابدا

----------


## mostafa_anwr

جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> السلام اخ جميل
> ممكن تعليق عن الباوند دولار شو رايك بالوفت الحالي و امتى ممكن شراء او بيع

 راقب الارتداد الان من 1.4550 او النزول لل 1.4470 تقريبا محتمل ارتداد  والله اعلم   الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالدخول   فوات ربح ولا خسارة  سأتكتك لكم على جوز بتعينو خير منه بأذن الله الكيبل ولا غيره المهم نستفيد  بالذات للناس الخسرانين الي قفلو على خسارة  للا مانة انا الان جنيت ارباحي وانتظر فرصة اخرى  دعواتكم أن الله يوفقنا

----------


## ابو راجي

شكرا لك والله يزيدك من نعيمه

----------


## توفيق12

الله يوفقنا ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> انا قصدي عندما تقول " البقاء فوقها مواصلة الصعود"
> يعني كيف احكم على البقاء فوق سعر معين على انه بقاء هل يعني عدم النزول تحته ابدا

 انا غالبا احدد اهدافي على الموجة الصغيرة والمتوسطة والكبيرة 
عند 150% لانها غالبا تكون منطقة جنى ارباح مرات يواصل صعود لل 161% ولل 200% ولل 223% وهكذا  
طبعا الشركات تختلف بالاسعار بالبيانات فاضع الهدف ممكن يصل له وممكن يقترب منه بفارق 10 لل 15 نقطة تقريبا 
فأنت راقب الهدف الاقتراب منه او الوصول له ثم ينزل اعرف بينزل يصحح ثم يواصل صعود للهدف الي بعده  
بالنهاية لازم تتعرف ولو على الشي البسيط على مؤاشرات تساعدك مثلا ال ار اس اي 
فوق 70 لل 90 متوقع جني ربح 
أن شاء الله وصلت الفكرة

----------


## mostafa_anwr

اليورو استرالى كسر ترند صاعد على اليومى اى رايك عم جميل

----------


## aljameel

نرجع للباوند فرنك متوقع الارتداد من 1.6410 + -  ثم مواصلة الصعود يراقب

----------


## yaserrr

لي اسبوعين شبعت خساير 
الله يعوضنا خير

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

> راقب الان اما الارتداد من 131.30 او الارتداد من 130.80 تقريبا والله اعلم

 هل هيواصل االصعود اخى جميل وله هينزل تانى

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو استرالى كسر ترند صاعد على اليومى اى رايك عم جميل

  
الان والله موفاضي له اليوم او الليلة نفكك شفره 
واتكلم فيه

----------


## aljameel

> لي اسبوعين شبعت خساير 
> الله يعوضنا خير

 الله يسامحك مني خسائر 
الحمد لله الوحيد الي حيرني وذكرت وضع الستوب مركز الدخول + 20 نقطة  
هو اليورو دولار فما اعتقد احد خسر فيه اكثر من 20 نقطة او صفر 
الحمد لله كل التوصيات اما وصلت اهدافها او عطاء وبسخاء

----------


## yaserrr

الله يهديك اخوي الجميل ماقصدك بالخسائر بالعكس  
لكن عندي صفقات ثانيه وخسرتني  
انت علمك غانم وماقصرت ومتابعتك معنا اكبر دليل الله يوفقنا وياك

----------


## aljameel

كثير من الاخوان يمكن زعلو مني عدم اضافتهم على الماسنجر 
والله والله الماسنجر ما افتحه نادرا جدا ممكن بالشهر مرة او مرتين  
فيه اصدقاء مالهم عدد فصعب اتابع هنا او هنا الكل يفكر اني عامل له بلوك 
انا اتكلم لمن ارسل لي خاص او من يتابع معنا ويعاتبني على الجوال 
سأرد بقدر المستطاع على الاسئلة ومن لم ارد علية اما لم ارى سؤاله او اكون مشغول جدا 
ارجو المعذرة والسموحة 
والله تفوتني فرص خجل من عدم الرد

----------


## aljameel

> الله يهديك اخوي الجميل ماقصدك بالخسائر بالعكس  
> لكن عندي صفقات ثانيه وخسرتني  
> انت علمك غانم وماقصرت ومتابعتك معنا اكبر دليل الله يوفقنا وياك

 اوكي ياعم حصل خير فهمت غلط السن له دور 
ساااااااااااااامحنا

----------


## mostafa_anwr

ماشى يا عم جميل بس انا مش موجود بيليل الله يوفقك والاخوان

----------


## aljameel

راحت الفرصة علي بالباوند فرنك   جالس اكتب وماانتبهت عليه الاهو صاعد خيرها بغيرها  واضع له امر على 1.6400 نزل 1.6403 وصعد لل 486  الله كريم

----------


## basel232

> راحت الفرصة علي بالباوند فرنك   جالس اكتب وماانتبهت عليه الاهو صاعد خيرها بغيرها  واضع له امر على 1.6400 نزل 1.6403 وصعد لل 486   الله كريم

  
الله كريم الجايات أكثر  
بالتوفيق يارب 
أخوي ودي تقولي وش الكنية المحببة لك أبو (....) عشان ندعيلك بها يالغالي 
أخوك أبو يارا

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

اخى جميل ارتد اليورو ين من 130.87 هل سواصل الصعود بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة   راقبو اليورو دولار المهم عدم كسر 1.3510  للمراقبة مالم يكسرها فنحن بموجة صاعدة هدفها 1.3850  والله اعلم  ليست دعوة للشراء   للمغامرين الشراء قريب من 1.3510 والستوب نفسة 1.3510 واكرر للمغامرين  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخى جميل ارتد اليورو ين من 130.87 هل سواصل الصعود بإذن الله

 اخي أسف تاخري بالرد ذهبت للصلاة 
المهم الصعود فوق 131.60 والا سينزل تقريبا لل 130.80 لل 130.60 ويرتد منها والله اعلم 
أن لم يرتد منها امامه 130.30 كسرها يجب الحذر 
والله الموفق 
فوق 130 فالموجة العامة بأذن الله صاعدة والله اعلم

----------


## Scarface

> الان أستاذنكم للصلاة   راقبو اليورو دولار المهم عدم كسر 1.3510  للمراقبة مالم يكسرها فنحن بموجة صاعدة هدفها 1.3850  والله اعلم  ليست دعوة للشراء   للمغامرين الشراء قريب من 1.3510 والستوب نفسة 1.3510 واكرر للمغامرين  والله الموفق

 
كسر المقاومة يا شباب. 
لكن إن شاء الله راجع لها.

----------


## لبنان

> كسر المقاومة يا شباب. 
> لكن إن شاء الله راجع لها.

 نصيب  هيذا اليورو غدار  بعدت الستوب الى   1.3490  ضربو ورجع طلع  معقوله  معو  كاسحة  الغام

----------


## aljameel

> كسر المقاومة يا شباب. 
> لكن إن شاء الله راجع لها.

 لاتستعجل الرجاء الانتظار الدولار فيه ناس بديرة تضرب استوبات ويعكس الاتجاه 
من يحدد اتجاه هم من يديروه اي توصية علية ضربت حظ الان  
اخي انا ذكرت من الاساس انه اقرب للنزول من الصعود طلع ضرب الستوب بفارق 9 نقاط ونزل اكثر من 200 نقطة 
لاتأمن له الفرص كثيرة 
فوات ربح ولا خسارة

----------


## aljameel

> الله كريم الجايات أكثر  
> بالتوفيق يارب 
> أخوي ودي تقولي وش الكنية المحببة لك أبو (....) عشان ندعيلك بها يالغالي 
> أخوك أبو يارا

 هلا اخي ابو يارا 
الله يحفظها لك 
اخوك  
 ابو مروان

----------


## توفيق12

عاشت الاسامي ابومروان
الله يخليك ويوفقك يارب

----------


## mido1989

ايه وضع اليورو حاليا
؟

----------


## forex_EGYPT

ربنا يبارك في يارا ومروان وأبائهم وكل أطفال المسلمين 
مساء الخير علي كل المتواجدين وأولهم القائد بتاعنا

----------


## aljameel

> ايه وضع اليورو حاليا
> ؟

 والله اعلم صعود 1.3560 تقريبا اما مواصلة الصعود او نزول 1.3450 
والله اعلم

----------


## Scarface

> لاتستعجل الرجاء الانتظار الدولار فيه ناس بديرة تضرب استوبات ويعكس الاتجاه 
> من يحدد اتجاه هم من يديروه اي توصية علية ضربت حظ الان  
> اخي انا ذكرت من الاساس انه اقرب للنزول من الصعود طلع ضرب الستوب بفارق 9 نقاط ونزل اكثر من 200 نقطة 
> لاتأمن له الفرص كثيرة 
> فوات ربح ولا خسارة

 صح لسانك يالطيب وتسلم على الرد.

----------


## توفيق12

ياريت لو نضرة على اليورو استرالي

----------


## basel232

> هلا اخي ابو يارا 
> الله يحفظها لك 
> اخوك  
> ابو مروان

  
ونعم والله فيك وفي مروان  
الله يخليله لك ويجعله لك قرة عين

----------


## aljameel

للمعلومية انا بائع الليورو دولار من يوم الجمعة وعززت اليوم فوق 700 ولم اغلق حتى اللحضة وليست دعوة للبيع  وللمعلومية الستوب لم يضرب والله اعلم لم يضرب بحثت عن التوصية ولم اجدها من كثرة الصفحات وثقل الموقع لاني على مااتذكر وضعت الستوب الهاي ليوم الجمعة + 1 الهاي 1.3737 ولست متاكد  باركو لي الله عوضنا واضع امر معلق من الاسبوع الماضي بيع المجنون 141.50 وناسيه المهم الله رزقنا وقدمت الاستب للهاي اليوم والله يرزقنا جميعا وليست دعوة للبيع سأراقبه وسأنوه عليه  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> عم جميل انا شارى اليورو استرالى الهدف بالقناعة ولا طالع

 اما بالقناعة او تقديم الستوب لضمان الربح
وأنت لك حرية الاختيار

----------


## samer samara

الله يوفقك يالجميل على قد ما بتحب الخير للناس و يربحك من واسع نعيمو

----------


## heartsangel

يا جماعة الخير ، أنا مشيت على توصية اليورو دولار عمياني رغم إنه كان واضح نزوله بمجرد كسره ل 1.3540 ومن ثم 1.3514
لكن بحكم إني مش متابع قلت ماشي اديها مع الشباب ، لكن بصراحة المجازفة عكس الترند غلط واضح كسره على الساعة ، ولولا خبرة الهيدج والصعود والنزول كنت راح أكون خسران . سوق غدار صحيح لكن ما يصح برضه الا الصحيح . يجب عدم توقع بدون مؤشر هناك فرص كثيرة جدا فلم الاستعجال بالشراء . يعني لو كان الشراء من 1.3490 كان تمام التمام لانه صار بعيد مسافة عن الترند المكسور وأكيد راح يعدله ب 50 نقطة . إضافة إلى أن اليورو نازل على الأربع ساعات وأعتقد إنه اللي رفعه هو الجاب فقط والباوند ، لاحظوا أن الملكي من فترة كذا يوم كاسر ترند محترم بنزول فما بالكم إن الباوند كان فوق قريب من الهاي ومن ثم ابتدأ النزول أكيد كان اليورو راح ينزل معه . الفوركس أيضا يوم لليورو ويوم للباوند  :012:  
عموما ألف شكر يا سيد جميل على توصياتك الرائعة وأنا متابع أحيانا لتوصياتك لكن حظي العثر كان اليوم أنني دخلت اليوم لأول مرة وكان في اليورو . لو كان هناك مجال كان أرسلت لكم الشارت لكن المكان والزمان لا يسمح حاليا . 
مع خالص ودي ،،،

----------


## توفيق12

> اما بالقناعة او تقديم الستوب لضمان الربح
> وأنت لك حرية الاختيار

  ولكن الا تتفق معي ابومروان ان اتجاه اليورو استرالي هبوطي

----------


## aljameel

> يا جماعة الخير ، أنا مشيت على توصية اليورو دولار عمياني رغم إنه كان واضح نزوله بمجرد كسره ل 1.3540 ومن ثم 1.3514 لكن بحكم إني مش متابع قلت ماشي اديها مع الشباب ، لكن بصراحة المجازفة عكس الترند غلط واضح كسره على الساعة ، ولولا خبرة الهيدج والصعود والنزول كنت راح أكون خسران . سوق غدار صحيح لكن ما يصح برضه الا الصحيح . يجب عدم توقع بدون مؤشر هناك فرص كثيرة جدا فلم الاستعجال بالشراء . يعني لو كان الشراء من 1.3490 كان تمام التمام لانه صار بعيد مسافة عن الترند المكسور وأكيد راح يعدله ب 50 نقطة . إضافة إلى أن اليورو نازل على الأربع ساعات وأعتقد إنه اللي رفعه هو الجاب فقط والباوند ، لاحظوا أن الملكي من فترة كذا يوم كاسر ترند محترم بنزول فما بالكم إن الباوند كان فوق قريب من الهاي ومن ثم ابتدأ النزول أكيد كان اليورو راح ينزل معه . الفوركس أيضا يوم لليورو ويوم للباوند   عموما ألف شكر يا سيد جميل على توصياتك الرائعة وأنا متابع أحيانا لتوصياتك لكن حظي العثر كان اليوم أنني دخلت اليوم لأول مرة وكان في اليورو . لو كان هناك مجال كان أرسلت لكم الشارت لكن المكان والزمان لا يسمح حاليا .  مع خالص ودي ،،،

 بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله الف خير  
يشرفني تواجدك 
لاتحرمنا مشاركتك ماشاء الله عليك نظرة موفقة بأذن الله 
تحياتي لك بلا حدود

----------


## aljameel

> ولكن الا تتفق معي ابومروان ان اتجاه اليورو استرالي هبوطي

 والله انا مجرد كسر 551 ابتعدت عنه 
ولاكن اليوم بجلس علية وحلله مااعرف ايش السبب النزول

----------


## aljameel

الباوند فرنك   والله اعلم متوقع ارتداد مابين 1.6360 لل 1.6340  لا للدخول شراء حتى يتاكد الارتداد محتمل يواصل نزول  للمراقبة

----------


## mido1989

و ايش اخبار الباوند؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون متوقع الارتداد من 139.80 + -  او 139.40  الارتداد والله اعلم سيذهب به لل 143   بشرط اختراق الهاي اليوم  والله اعلم  اعتبروها توصية الشراء من بعد مراقبة  الستوب 139تقديريا  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالشراء  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> و ايش اخبار الباوند؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 والله اعلم كان عنده هدف 1.4450  ووصل للهدف المفروض يرتد منه كسره مزيد من النزول

----------


## توفيق12

> الباوند فرنك   والله اعلم متوقع ارتداد مابين 1.6360 لل 1.6340  لا للدخول شراء حتى يتاكد الارتداد محتمل يواصل نزول   للمراقبة

  
وصل ل 1.8327 قبل قليل
نراقبه

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون متوقع الارتداد من 139.80 + -  او 139.40  الارتداد والله اعلم سيذهب به لل 143   بشرط اختراق الهاي اليوم  والله اعلم  اعتبروها توصية الشراء من بعد مراقبة  الستوب 139تقديريا  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالشراء   والله الموفق

 الارتداد والله اعلم وهمي

----------


## aljameel

> وصل ل 1.8327 قبل قليل
> نراقبه

 الان الابتعاد عنه ممكن يواصل نزول

----------


## sameer.alomari

> وصل ل 1.8327 قبل قليل
> نراقبه

 عزيزي توفيق، الأخ الجميل يقصد الباوند فرنك (GBP/CHF)
و هو لم يصل الى السعر الذي ذكرته

----------


## sameer.alomari

ممكن سؤال للأخ الجميل
اذا كسر الباوند فرنك 1.6296 فهل يعني ذلك هبوطه الى مستويات أدنى؟

----------


## arwa1

اليورو ايش وضعه الان اخي الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن سؤال للأخ الجميل
> اذا كسر الباوند فرنك 1.6296 فهل يعني ذلك هبوطه الى مستويات أدنى؟

 ماشاء الله عليك 
الان كنت بكتب اما ارتداد 1.6300 ولا مواصلة نزول 
تحياتي لك 
على العموم 1.6300 مستوى 61% تصحيح اما ارتداد او مواصلة نزول

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ايش وضعه الان اخي الجميل

 الان واقف على نقطة مهمه سعره الحالي 1.3456 اما مواصلة نزول لل 1.3450 كهدف اول  وهو الاقرب  اختراق 1.3480 ممكن يواصل صعود  والله اعلم

----------


## توفيق12

> عزيزي توفيق، الأخ الجميل يقصد الباوند فرنك (GBP/CHF)
> و هو لم يصل الى السعر الذي ذكرته

 اسف اخي سامر
قصدت 1.6327

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة  
راقبو المجنون الكيبل اليورو دولار الباوند فرنك

----------


## aljameel

> الان واقف على نقطة مهمه سعره الحالي 1.3456 اما مواصلة نزول لل 1.3450 كهدف اول وهو الاقرب  اختراق 1.3480 ممكن يواصل صعود   والله اعلم

 أسف اقصد واقف على 1.3556 خطى مطبعي

----------


## sameer.alomari

كما نرى أن الاسترليني يحاول اختراق 1.4480
و أعتقد أنه سينجح و الحمدلله اني أغلقت صفقة البيع على  1.4471
السعر الان 1.4482
هل يمكن الشراء اذا وصل السعر الى 1.4500؟
و هل سيسحب معه GBP/CHF لأعلى في حالة الارتفاع؟
ما رأيك أخي الجميل؟

----------


## توفيق12

عند العودة ارجوا تحليل اليورو استرالي 
يبدو ان كل الدلائل تشير الى هبوطه وستكون اهداف كبيرة 
ننتظر الاخ ابومروان

----------


## aljameel

> عند العودة ارجوا تحليل اليورو استرالي 
> يبدو ان كل الدلائل تشير الى هبوطه وستكون اهداف كبيرة 
> ننتظر الاخ ابومروان

 نعم اخي ماشاء الله عليك   والله افرح من القلب اذا قرأت لحدكم تحليل او نظرة عامة  لأن الموظوع ليس مخصص لي وحدي نحن نتحاور لكي نستفيد وتنبيه لعملة ما  لانه من الصعب علي مراقبة العملات كلها لو لي اربع عيون   المهم والله اعلم   تحليل على السريع  بعد كسر 1.9600 تحولت الموجة من صاعدة لهابطة   متوقع الارتداد حتى1.9480 لل  1.9460 ثم مواصلة نزول لل 1.9300 كهدف اول   كسر 1.9366  متوقع والله اعلم 1.9000 اغلاق اليوم تحت 1.9630 والله اعلم يؤكد الموجة الهابطة  يجب الانتباه منه مواصلة الصعود ممكن يقلب الموجة  والله الموفق

----------


## توفيق12

فعلا اخي ابومروان
نحن نحاول مساعدتك قدر الامكان لنتمكن من الاحاطة بجميع الفرص الموجودة

----------


## توفيق12

وهذه صورة شارت اليورو استرالي 
فريم الدايلي

----------


## aljameel

> وهذه صورة شارت اليورو استرالي 
> فريم الدايلي

 الله يعطيك العافية ياتوفيق 
اعتقد هذه استراتجيت أستاذنا الكبير وضاح 
تحياتي لك

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   المجنون متوقع الارتداد من 139.80 + -  او 139.40  الارتداد والله اعلم سيذهب به لل 143   بشرط اختراق الهاي اليوم  والله اعلم  اعتبروها توصية الشراء من بعد مراقبة  الستوب 139تقديريا  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالشراء   والله الموفق

 الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالدخول فوات ربح ولا خسارة الا بأختراق الهاي اليوم وللمغامر اكرر للمغامر شراء من السعر الحالي 140.80 وضع ستب 140.30  الهدف بأذن الله 142.70 تقريبا في حال ارتد من هنا والله اعلم  لاكن انا وجهة نظري لازم ينزل 139.80 والله اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  والله اعلم صحح الموجة الصاعدة 23% المفروض يصحح 38% يكسر 140.60 والبقاء تحتها  متوقع 139.80تقريبا والارتداد منها  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الحمد لله بداء  ينزل المجنون

----------


## توفيق12

لكن اخي الجميل انا لا استعمل استراتيجة الاخ وضاح لانها تشترط حسابات كبيرة 
انا فقط احب تلك الطريقة وقد وضعت ذلك المستطيل ليظهر الشارت اكثر

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم 
المجنون نازل وغصب عنه موهو بكيفة

----------


## aljameel

> لكن اخي الجميل انا لا استعمل استراتيجة الاخ وضاح لانها تشترط حسابات كبيرة 
> انا فقط احب تلك الطريقة وقد وضعت ذلك المستطيل ليظهر الشارت اكثر

 كلكم خير وبركة

----------


## aljameel

لمن سألني عن اليورو ين  اعتقد الاخ مصطفى  والله اعلم اختراق 132.10 واختراق 132.30  بأذن الله كهدف اول 133 تقريبا تزيد تنقص شوي الله اعلم  مالم يخترقهم متوق نزول لل 130.40 تقريبا  والارتداد منها كسر 130 يجب الحذر  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين   ارجو التركيز على النقاط وعدم الاستعجال سأشرح ماهو متوقع والله يكتب الخير للجميع  الموجة العامة صاعدة والله اعلم  هدف الموجة العامة الصاعدة بأذن الله 134 لل 135  هو المفروض ينزل لل 130.80 + - ويرتد منها  نزل لل 130.91 وارتد هل اكتفى بالنزول الله اعلم  اختراق 132.10 واختراق 132.29 الهاي اليوم يؤكد الصعود بأذن الله كهدف اول 133 وممكن اكثر  مالم يخترق النقاط المذكورة ممكن ينزل يجرب الدعم 130.80 و 130.30  لو نزل للنقاط المذكورة شراءه من احدهم او مابينهم ومراقبة 130 لوكسرت اخذ الحذر  او وضع 130 الستوب  الارتداد من النقاط المذكورة بأذن الله اهدافنا 133 و 134 و 135  لوصل للهدف الاول ونزل مرة اخرى ممكن شراءه مرة اخرى 131.30 + -  لو واصل صعود والبقاء فوق 133 والله اعلم سيذهب به لل 134  والله الموفق  شرح كامل ماهو متوقع نزول وصعود للذي يعرف يتعامل معه سيجني بأذن الله من 300 لل 500 نقطة وممكن اكثر بأذن الله  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم 
> المجنون نازل وغصب عنه موهو بكيفة

 ماقلنا غصب عنه نازل هاهو نزل

----------


## توفيق12

اجتهاد مميز جدا
وان شاء الله ممكن نضع امر معلق شراء من  130.30 والتوفيق من الله

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل واليورو  
يجب الانتباه منهم  
متوقع صعودهم اليورو حتى 1.3613 
الكيبل حتى 1.4520 
وبصرحة غير واضحين حتى اللحضة هل هم صعود او هبوط 
ولو اني اميل للهبوط اكثر من الصعود ووليست دعوة للبيع او الشراء 
فوات ربح ولا خسارة 
انما خوف عليكم من خسارة لاقدر الله

----------


## mostafa_anwr

انا استاذى الى سالت عن اليورو ين وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## aljameel

الباوند فرنك   والله اعلم   السعر الحالي  1.6327  الان ارتد من 1.6300 لو ماكسرها متوقع صعود   من اراد الدخول شراء من السعر الحالي  او الانتظار ومراقبته عند 1.6380   الستوب 1.6299   الستوب 28 نقطة  ولو اني متوقع انها بتكسر وبتتحول الموجة هابطة بدل صاعدة  كسرها وكسر 1.6172 وكسر 1.6100  سيذهب به لل 1.5900 كهدف اول بأذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> انا استاذى الى سالت عن اليورو ين وجزاكم الله خير

  
هلا اخي مصطفى  
مبروك عليك هاهو يقترب من نقاط الاختراق راقبها 
وبأذن الله انه صاعد لاهدافه  
والله اعلم

----------


## mostafa_anwr

اخى الكريم مقلتش رايك فى اليورو استراى كسر ترند هابط على اليومى وعلى الاربع سعات باربع شمعات

----------


## aljameel

> نعم اخي ماشاء الله عليك   والله افرح من القلب اذا قرأت لحدكم تحليل او نظرة عامة  لأن الموظوع ليس مخصص لي وحدي نحن نتحاور لكي نستفيد وتنبيه لعملة ما  لانه من الصعب علي مراقبة العملات كلها لو لي اربع عيون   المهم والله اعلم   تحليل على السريع  بعد كسر 1.9600 تحولت الموجة من صاعدة لهابطة   متوقع الارتداد حتى1.9480 لل 1.9460 ثم مواصلة نزول لل 1.9300 كهدف اول  كسر 1.9366  متوقع والله اعلم 1.9000 اغلاق اليوم تحت 1.9630 والله اعلم يؤكد الموجة الهابطة  يجب الانتباه منه مواصلة الصعود ممكن يقلب الموجة  والله الموفق

 يامصطفى باشاه حللته هاهو   مالك فتش بالصفحات

----------


## mostafa_anwr

lمعلش اخوك لسة جديد

----------


## basel232

أخوي أبو مروان 
رأيك يهمني 
أنا أشوف الباوند فرنك على الأربع ساعات كسر الترند الهابط وعاد وأختبره .. 
هل يعتبر الآن أقرب للصعود  
وجهة نظر  أرحب بتصحيحها لو كلها أخطاء

----------


## aljameel

> الباوند فرنك   والله اعلم   السعر الحالي  1.6327  الان ارتد من 1.6300 لو ماكسرها متوقع صعود   من اراد الدخول شراء من السعر الحالي  او الانتظار ومراقبته عند 1.6380   الستوب 1.6299   الستوب 28 نقطة  ولو اني متوقع انها بتكسر وبتتحول الموجة هابطة بدل صاعدة  كسرها وكسر 1.6172 وكسر 1.6100  سيذهب به لل 1.5900 كهدف اول بأذن الله   والله الموفق

 البقاء تحت 1.6300 مزيد من الهبوط والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> نعم اخي ماشاء الله عليك   والله افرح من القلب اذا قرأت لحدكم تحليل او نظرة عامة  لأن الموظوع ليس مخصص لي وحدي نحن نتحاور لكي نستفيد وتنبيه لعملة ما  لانه من الصعب علي مراقبة العملات كلها لو لي اربع عيون   المهم والله اعلم   تحليل على السريع  بعد كسر 1.9600 تحولت الموجة من صاعدة لهابطة   متوقع الارتداد حتى1.9480 لل 1.9460 ثم مواصلة نزول لل 1.9300 كهدف اول  كسر 1.9366  متوقع والله اعلم 1.9000 اغلاق اليوم تحت 1.9630 والله اعلم يؤكد الموجة الهابطة  يجب الانتباه منه مواصلة الصعود ممكن يقلب الموجة  والله الموفق

 للمشاااااااااااااااااااااهدة

----------


## altamo7

ما شاء الله على نشاطك أخوي
رايك في اليورو باند رايح ينزل وإلا وش الراي فيه ؟

----------


## aljameel

> ما شاء الله على نشاطك أخوي
> رايك في اليورو باند رايح ينزل وإلا وش الراي فيه ؟

 والله اعلم  هو تقريبا انهى موجاته المتوسطة الخمسة كارتفاع اي ارتفاع تكون تمديد للموجة الخامسة   وممكن تذهب به لل 9800 بشرط اختراق 9520 والبقاء فوقها   وهذا احتمال ضعيف  انا اتوقع النزول اقرب من الصعود والله اعلم  الان لو ما اخترق 9383 والله اعلم سيذهب به كهدف اول بأذن الله 9240 وغير متاكد 100% من الهدف ثباته محير  مايشجع البيع الستب صغير  لو اردت دخول بيع بعقد صغير من السعر الحالي 9360 والستوب 9384  الستوب صغير 24 نقطة ممكن وجني الربح اما انتظار الهدف او الربح بالقناعة  والله الموفق

----------


## توفيق12

تم الدخول بعقد صغير على اليورو باوند لان الستوب صغير
بالتوفيق

----------


## arwa1

اخي الجميل
ايش تشوف في المجنون الان

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل
> ايش تشوف في المجنون الان

 والله ياخي المفروض ينزل تقريبا 139.80   لو صعد فوق 141 واستقر فوقها واخترق الهاي يشجع للدخول  ولو انه اقرب النزول اقرب من الصعود  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  المجنون يواجه مقاومة عند 141 تقريبا   واغلق شمعتين 4 ساعات تحت 141 والان بالشمعة الثالثة  اما اختراقها والاغلاق فوقها شمعة 4 ساعات يطمئن للصعود  لو نزل عدم الاستعجال بالشراء من النقاط التي ذكرتها نراقبة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  والله اعلم المجنون كون رأس وكتفين على الاربع ساعات  صحة النموذج حتى الان من 80 لل 90% والله اعلم  هدف النموذج فوق فوق هل اكتفى نزول الله اعلم هو المفروض يكون طول الكتف الايمن 50% من الرأس هو تقريبا نزل قريب من 50% وارتد هل معلوماتي صحيحة اذا فيه غلط ارجو احد يصححني  اغلق الشمعة الاربع ساعات عند 141 وضعنا بحيرة لا فوق ولا تحت  توقع خاص لو نزل تقريبا 139.80 + - وارتد  وممكن يواصل صعود للاهداف   ممكن يكتمل النموذج الرأس والكتفين لانه اجباري يذهب 142 و 143 وممكن 144 والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## بسيم محمد

ماذا عن الباوند يا غالي ؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين   ارجو التركيز على النقاط وعدم الاستعجال سأشرح ماهو متوقع والله يكتب الخير للجميع  الموجة العامة صاعدة والله اعلم  هدف الموجة العامة الصاعدة بأذن الله 134 لل 135  هو المفروض ينزل لل 130.80 + - ويرتد منها  نزل لل 130.91 وارتد هل اكتفى بالنزول الله اعلم  اختراق 132.10 واختراق 132.29 الهاي اليوم يؤكد الصعود بأذن الله كهدف اول 133 وممكن اكثر  مالم يخترق النقاط المذكورة ممكن ينزل يجرب الدعم 130.80 و 130.30  لو نزل للنقاط المذكورة شراءه من احدهم او مابينهم ومراقبة 130 لوكسرت اخذ الحذر  او وضع 130 الستوب  الارتداد من النقاط المذكورة بأذن الله اهدافنا 133 و 134 و 135  لوصل للهدف الاول ونزل مرة اخرى ممكن شراءه مرة اخرى 131.30 + -  لو واصل صعود والبقاء فوق 133 والله اعلم سيذهب به لل 134  والله الموفق  شرح كامل ماهو متوقع نزول وصعود للذي يعرف يتعامل معه سيجني بأذن الله من 300 لل 500 نقطة وممكن اكثر بأذن الله   اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

 الحمد لله اخترق 132.10 بأذن الله يخترق الهاي وللاهداف  والله اعلم

----------


## ميرو

شوف دى الدخول بعد اغلاق اليوم والهدف كام

----------


## aljameel

> الباوند فرنك   والله اعلم   السعر الحالي  1.6327  الان ارتد من 1.6300 لو ماكسرها متوقع صعود   من اراد الدخول شراء من السعر الحالي  او الانتظار ومراقبته عند 1.6380   الستوب 1.6299   الستوب 28 نقطة  ولو اني متوقع انها بتكسر وبتتحول الموجة هابطة بدل صاعدة  كسرها وكسر 1.6172 وكسر 1.6100  سيذهب به لل 1.5900 كهدف اول بأذن الله   والله الموفق

 مبروك من دخل فيه شراء  الحمد لله اول 60 نقطة  بأذن الله يواصل صعود

----------


## aljameel

> شوف دى الدخول بعد اغلاق اليوم والهدف كام

 هلا ميرو  شوف بالصفحات بالخلف كتبت اهدافه  وارفعه مرة اخرى تعبت من الرفع  على مااعتقد اهداف 86.50  87 اختراقها سيذهب به بأذن الله لل 89 وممكن يواصل صعود 92 93 والله اعلم

----------


## ahmed_samir77

الأخ الجميل بالله عليك ماذا عن اليورو دولار  هل هناك تغيير فى التوصيات من عنده مراكز بيع هل الأمر تغير

----------


## FLEX ZEE

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته    
الاخ جميل   ماهو تحليلك لزوج  الاسترالي دولار   انا  بايعه من 0.6800  هل بالامكان الرجوع  لنقطة الدخول

----------


## aljameel

> الأخ الجميل بالله عليك ماذا عن اليورو دولار هل هناك تغيير فى التوصيات من عنده مراكز بيع هل الأمر تغير

 هلا اخي   أنت قلت بالله عليك  تبغى اقولك اتجاه بضربت حظ اذا صابت اقولك انا قلت كذا وكذا   انا مو كذا لا ابحث عن النجاح ابحث ان افيد نفسي وغير  حب لغيرك كما تحب لنفسك هذا مبدئي والله شاهد  والله اول مرة يمر علي كذا لاانت عارف هو صاعد ولا نازل غريب امره  انا بجتهد لك والله اعلم ممكن اصيب وممكن اخطى   اتكلم موجيا   هو المفروض يصحح الموجة الثالثة المتوسطة على الاقل عند 1.3310 من هنا الارتداد تتكون الموجة الرابعة ومنها يصعد للخامسة  التي اهدافها بأذن الله لل 1.3850 لل 1.3950  و في حال واصل صعود و اخترق الهاي يوم الجمعة فهو احتمال بيوصل لاهدافه   والله اعلم  ارسم خط ترند على القمم اربع ساعات او على الديلي وبتعرف هدفه  والله الموفق

----------


## ميرو

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel 					  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  صباح الخير  التوصية ليوم الخميس والله الموفق  الفرنك ين  السعر الحالي   83.44  والله اعلم المتوقع صعود  الشراء من السعر الحالي لل 83  الستوب 82.60  الاهداف بأذن الله   بعد توفيق الله سبحانة وتعالى تسعد الجميع   الهدف الاول 85.50  الهدف الثاني 86.80  والهدف الثالث بشرط اختراق 87 والبقاء فوقها 89 والله اعلم يوصل لل 92 - 93  والله الموفق  وارجو المعذرة من المتابعة لانه مونايم الا 3 ساعات من امس  تمنياتي لكم بالربح الوفير بأذن الله 
للمتابعة

----------


## aljameel

مبروك اليورو ين بأذن الله للاهداف متوقع مواصلة الصعود  والله اعلم  المجنون متوقع مواصلة الجنون فوق واختراق الهاي اليوم يطمئن اكثر  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

اليورو باوند مريض

----------


## aljameel

اي عملة مرتبطة بالين والله اعلم صاعدة مقابل الين

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   
> الاخ جميل ماهو تحليلك لزوج الاسترالي دولار انا بايعه من 0.6800 هل بالامكان الرجوع لنقطة الدخول

 هو الموجة العامة صاعدة الان  
نهايتها فين الله اعلم  على هذا الوضع الحالي ممكن ينزل شوي ويصعد ومداه لل 7260 
وممكن يواصل صعود 
اي اغلاق اليوم تحت 6900 شمعة اربع ساعات  بأذن الله ينزل لمشتراك واكثر 
والله اعلم 
الله يعينك راقبة

----------


## basel232

عزيزي أبو مروان  
بكره عندي إجازة من العمل فجلست أقرا توصياتك وأربطها بالشارت 
أحس إني أتعلمت أشياء جديدة .. الله يجزاك خير 
لكن  ياعزيزي.. اليورو ين شرايك بالستوب  وين يكون عند أقرب دعم.. على فريم 4 ساعات ولا اليومي؟

----------


## aljameel

> نعم اخي ماشاء الله عليك    والله افرح من القلب اذا قرأت لحدكم تحليل او نظرة عامة  لأن الموظوع ليس مخصص لي وحدي نحن نتحاور لكي نستفيد وتنبيه لعملة ما  لانه من الصعب علي مراقبة العملات كلها لو لي اربع عيون   المهم والله اعلم   تحليل على السريع  بعد كسر 1.9600 تحولت الموجة من صاعدة لهابطة   متوقع الارتداد حتى1.9480 لل 1.9460 ثم مواصلة نزول لل 1.9300 كهدف اول  كسر 1.9366  متوقع والله اعلم 1.9000 اغلاق اليوم تحت 1.9630 والله اعلم يؤكد الموجة الهابطة  يجب الانتباه منه مواصلة الصعود ممكن يقلب الموجة  والله الموفق

   الحمد لله كم الان مبروك لمن دخل   تقريبا للهدف الاول  انا نسيته الاهو نازل فات علي الله يعوضنا بأحسن منها

----------


## FLEX ZEE

> هو الموجة العامة صاعدة الان  
> نهايتها فين الله اعلم على هذا الوضع الحالي ممكن ينزل شوي ويصعد ومداه لل 7260 
> وممكن يواصل صعود 
> اي اغلاق اليوم تحت 6900 شمعة اربع ساعات بأذن الله ينزل لمشتراك واكثر 
> والله اعلم 
> الله يعينك راقبة

  
مشكووووووووور وجزاك الله خير

----------


## دانة

مساااااااااااء الخير بس سؤال على الطاير كيف الين دولار

----------


## aljameel

> عزيزي أبو مروان  
> بكره عندي إجازة من العمل فجلست أقرا توصياتك وأربطها بالشارت 
> أحس إني أتعلمت أشياء جديدة .. الله يجزاك خير 
> لكن ياعزيزي.. اليورو ين شرايك بالستوب وين يكون عند أقرب دعم.. على فريم 4 ساعات ولا اليومي؟

 اولا مبروك المهم كم دخولك 
الهدف والله اعلم فوق فوق بأذن الله 
كم مشتراك دخولك اذا انت بربح بسيط ارفع لمركز دخولك وهكذا ارفع الستوب مع كل صعود 
وانا اليوم سهران مفلل نوم واضع برأسي نقاط معينه بأذن الله ربي يرزقني بها 
الله يرزقنا جميعا 
والله الموفق

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

اخى جمال هل فى صفقتان ممكن ادخلها الان معاكم انا لسه جاى ومش عارف ايه الى متفعل وممكن الحقو معاكم يريت تقولى

----------


## aljameel

> مساااااااااااء الخير بس سؤال على الطاير كيف الين دولار

 انتي اليوم غياب مسجل عليكي   بأذن الله اول هدف 97.70    الموجة العامة صاعدة فوق والله اعلم  انا من يوم الخميس قلت انه رايح لل 98 اول هدف له  وهاهو يقترب منها  سأحدد بأذن الله باقي اهدافه الليلة

----------


## دانة

افا تسجيل غياب بجيب عذر طبي من لمستوصف
هههههههههههههه
والله شكلى غلطة غلطة عمري بس اتاكد واعلمك

----------


## basel232

> اولا مبروك المهم كم دخولك 
> الهدف والله اعلم فوق فوق بأذن الله 
> كم مشتراك دخولك اذا انت بربح بسيط ارفع لمركز دخولك وهكذا ارفع الستوب مع كل صعود 
> وانا اليوم سهران مفلل نوم واضع برأسي نقاط معينه بأذن الله ربي يرزقني بها 
> الله يرزقنا جميعا 
> والله الموفق

  
أنا دخولي بعد إختراق 132.29 
بس تدري أنا أكثر شي يضيع الصفقات من يدي تحريك الستوب ما ضبطته نهائيا 
أحرك الستوب يرجع يضرب الستوب ويرجع يكمل طريقة ..

----------


## aljameel

> افا تسجيل غياب بجيب عذر طبي من لمستوصف
> هههههههههههههه
> والله شكلى غلطة غلطة عمري بس اتاكد واعلمك

 اوووووووووكي

----------


## aljameel

> اخى جمال هل فى صفقتان ممكن ادخلها الان معاكم انا لسه جاى ومش عارف ايه الى متفعل وممكن الحقو معاكم يريت تقولى

 الان صعب اقولك 
ولاكن راقب الفرنك ين  
لو نزل ادخل وضع لك استوب قريب من الدخول 
هو موجته صاعدة والله اعلم

----------


## المصرى2009

ما هو هدف الباوند فرنك اخى ؟

----------


## aljameel

اليورو استرالي  والله اعلم   هو هدفه الاول الحمد لله تقريبا وصل له عند 9315  احتمال يرتد منها او  مراقبته مابين 9300 لل 9250 تقريبا متوقع الارتداد منها والله اعلم  احتمال يصعد لل 9450 او 9550 تقريبا ويواصل هبوط هذا في حال ارتد  لل 9170 - 9100 - 9000   اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ما هو هدف الباوند فرنك اخى ؟

 هلا اخي 
ارجع للصفحات بالخلف شارح فيه عن اهدافه  
المعذرة اخي معليش اسمحلي تعبت من الرفع

----------


## aljameel

> أنا دخولي بعد إختراق 132.29 
> بس تدري أنا أكثر شي يضيع الصفقات من يدي تحريك الستوب ما ضبطته نهائيا 
> أحرك الستوب يرجع يضرب الستوب ويرجع يكمل طريقة ..

 انت داخل من فوق انا بقول للناس الي داخلين فيه من بدري يراقبو الهاي اليوم 
انا بدلل عليه من المغرب وقلت متوقع ارتداده من 130.80 + - ووصل 130.90 وارتد 
فوق 132 مايخوف والله اعلم 
بأذن الله للاهداف  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

لمن لم يدخل   الدولار ين   للمراقبة وعدم الاستعجال  السعر الحالي  96.90  والله اعلم متوقع ارتداد  شراء من السعر الحالي اوقريب من الستوب   الهدف بأذن الله الاول 97.70 + -  الستوب 96.60    قريب الستوب من الدخول   والله الموفق

----------


## osama87

اخي الجميل ما رأيك في الاسترالي دولار  
انا داخل شراء من 7050 ستوب6960 هدف 7150 ثم 7250 
هل الدخول و الاستوب مناسبين لاني  شاكك انه يصعد و مش عارف اقفل و لا ايه ؟؟

----------


## basel232

عزيزي أبو مروان  
المجنون هل هو الآن في نهاية الموجة الثالثة من الموجه الدافعه ؟ على فريم أربع ساعات 
إعذرني لو كنت مخطئ في التعبير أنا أقرا وأحاول أقارن بين ما فهمت وبين الشارت

----------


## ابو راجي

دخلنا الصفقة ان شاء الله خير 
يا اخي جميل يا وجهه الخير

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل ما رأيك في الاسترالي دولار  
> انا داخل شراء من 7050 ستوب6960 هدف 7150 ثم 7250 
> هل الدخول و الاستوب مناسبين لاني شاكك انه يصعد و مش عارف اقفل و لا ايه ؟؟

 راقبه المهم يواصل صعود  
هو هايتعبك صعود نزول والله اعلم 
الله يرزقك

----------


## المصرى2009

تم دخلو صفقة الدولار ين والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> عزيزي أبو مروان  
> المجنون هل هو الآن في نهاية الموجة الثالثة من الموجه الدافعه ؟ 
> إعذرني لو كنت مخطئ في التعبير أنا أقرا وأحاول أقارن بين ما فهمت وبين الشارت

 نعم اخي باسل 
أستاذ ياعم أسأل وانا اجيبك بقدر المستطاع بس لاتكثر أسئلة  
أمانة لاتبخل على اخوانك واخواتك اذا صرت أستاذ وثق تماما ربي يرزقك  
الناس للناس والكل بالله 
ماشاء الله عليك متوقع لو اخترق الهاي هدف بأذن الله  142.60 لل 143 وممكن يواصل 
صعود والله اعلم 
والله يوفقك

----------


## aljameel

> دخلنا الصفقة ان شاء الله خير 
> يا اخي جميل يا وجهه الخير

 جزاك الله خير 
مبروك بأذن الله للاهداف   

> تم دخلو صفقة الدولار ين والله الموفق

  
 مبروك بأذن الله للاهداف

----------


## aljameel

شباب أستاذنكم لبعض الوقت  
تعبت بأمانة من يريد يسأل اكتب  وبأذن الله اجاوبة بعد الراحة 
بس ارتاح شوي

----------


## basel232

> نعم اخي باسل 
> أستاذ ياعم أسأل وانا اجيبك بقدر المستطاع بس لاتكثر أسئلة  
> أمانة لاتبخل على اخوانك واخواتك اذا صرت أستاذ وثق تماما ربي يرزقك  
> الناس للناس والكل بالله 
> ماشاء الله عليك متوقع لو اخترق الهاي هدف بأذن الله 142.60 لل 143 وممكن يواصل 
> صعود والله اعلم 
> والله يوفقك

 أشكرك على تشجيعك ومن ناحية مساعدة أخوتي صدقني إنت ضربت أروع الأمثلة والكل 
هنا سيقتدي بك 
أسأل الله أن يرزقك ويزيدك من فضلة ..

----------


## zamil

اخي الجميل صباحك سعيد  :AA: 
الاسترليني ين وش اخباره فيه مواصلة لهداف بعيدة او الاكتفاء مبدئيا ب141.80

----------


## ابوجراح

> شباب أستاذنكم لبعض الوقت  
> تعبت بأمانة من يريد يسأل اكتب  وبأذن الله اجاوبة بعد الراحة 
> بس ارتاح شوي

 الله يعطيك العافيه وبارك الله فيك

----------


## arwa1

كفيت ووفيت

----------


## توفيق12

تم الدخول في صفقة الدولار ين
بالتوفيق

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
اقول صباح الخير ولا مساء الخير 
ماعليش نمت كم ساعة ممتاز بالرغم اليوم مفلل نوم  ممتاز هذا يساعد  للتواصل غدا بأذن الله 
واضع منبه بس المجنون يوصل 142 يصحيني امزح منبة ساعة توقعت وقت الحركة 
الحمد لله صحيت بالوقت المناسب 
ومبروووووك من داخل بالتوصيات الحمد وللخير بقية بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

الفرنك ين من داخل شراء فيه وصاحي الان او سهران 
يراقب 87 
اختراقها والبفاء فوقها بأذن الله 89 تقريبا

----------


## aljameel

المجنون فوق 143 بأذن الله مواصلة الصعود لل 144  144.50 145 او قريب منهما والله اعلم

----------


## J e m y

جميل الباوند دولار كيف شايفه ؟

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين فوق 133.50 متوقع مواصلة الصعود بأذن الله 134 135 او مابينهم او احدهم  
والله اعلم  
سامحوني على عدم دقة الاهداف الان الوقت لايساعد

----------


## aljameel

الدولار ين وصل الهدف لو واصل صعود فوق 98 والبقاء فوقها له اهداف اخرى بأذن الله 
اولها 99 100 101 102 تقريبيه 
سأحددها لاحقا بالظبط أن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

اليورو استرالي  
للمراقبة احتمال ارتداد  
الرجوع لتوصية والتعقيب الملحق على التوصية  
الوقت لايساعدني على الرفع 
من يجدها يرفعها مع الملحق مشكور مقدما

----------


## aljameel

> جميل الباوند دولار كيف شايفه ؟

  ممكن يواصل صعود لل تقريبا 1.4750 لو رجع وصعد والله اعلم 
للمراقبة  
شوف غيرة نصحية راقب اليورو استرالي متوقع ارتداد وضع الستوب اللو اليوم

----------


## J e m y

> ممكن يواصل صعود لل تقريبا 1.4750 لو رجع وصعد والله اعلم 
> للمراقبة  
> شوف غيرة نصحية راقب اليورو استرالي متوقع ارتداد وضع الستوب اللو اليوم

 انا بايع الباوند دولار من 1.4610

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الحمد لله كل التوصيات عطاء وبلا حدود  ونوهت على العملة المرتبطة بالين وقلت كل عملة لها ارتباط بالين فهي صاعدة  للمراقبة  والتوصيات الاخرى ماشاء الله عطاء بلا حدود  وبفضل من الله اصبت الهدف  وهذا كله من فضل الله  اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى  اتمنى الجميع أستفاد

----------


## ابو راجي

الباوند الان للبيع

----------


## aljameel

> انا بايع الباوند دولار من 1.4610

 اذا الهامش يسمح عندك بأذن الله ينزل من بعد تحقيق الهدف ولايواصل صعود  
لان المجال مفتوح له حتى 800  850 900 لل 5000 الله يستر 
والله اعلم 
وأن شاء الله مايصعد ولايخسر احد 
هاهو كأنه بداء بالنزول بأذن الله يواصل نزول

----------


## ابو راجي

شو بالنسبة للباوند الان استاذنا اهو للبيع

----------


## basel232

هلا أبو مروان 
صباح الفل.. قلت أريح نص ساعه ولا سمعت لا منبه ولا غير منبه.. 
مبروك للجميع الأهداف

----------


## ابو راجي

ان شاء الله خير انا دخلت بيع

----------


## aljameel

> الباوند الان للبيع

 ابو راجي لاتستعجل 
الصبر جميل اخاف تبيع ويصعد 
واذا رغبت بيع ضع الستوب الهاي الان وفيها مغامرة والله اعلم
وأنت لك الخيار  
الفرصة كثيرة فوات ربح ولا خسارة

----------


## basel232

أبو مروان شرايك باليورو دولار تتوقع ينزل ؟

----------


## aljameel

> هلا أبو مروان 
> صباح الفل.. قلت أريح نص ساعه ولا سمعت لا منبه ولا غير منبه.. 
> مبروك للجميع الأهداف

 بصراحة ماحبيت ازعجكم واقول بنام  
ممتاز النومة تساعد على المتابعة غدا 
اشرب قوة لاتنام النوم من بعد وأنت داخل بصفقة فيها خير بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يستعجل بالبيع  
 اتوقع العملات المرتبطة بالين يواصلو صعود والله اعلم 
توقع ولست متاكد 
خوف عليكم من الخسارة

----------


## aljameel

بالله عليكم لا احد يسألني عن اليورو دولار 
لانه مضيع علينا الفرص 
الا المتعلق فيه 
طلب اخوي

----------


## aljameel

المتعلق بالكيبل راقب 1.4640 تقريبا اما الارتداد منه او مواصلة النزول 
سعر دخولك قريب الان راقبة لو ارتد اغلق بااقل الخسائر

----------


## ابو ساره2007

السلام عليكم 
ابو مروان 
لوسمحت يش نضرتك على دوالار ين هل فى نزوال قريب الانى بيع  وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان شرايك باليورو دولار تتوقع ينزل ؟

 سامحني ياباسل  
والله كرهت الزوج ضيع علينا فرصة كثيرة واحنا نراقبه 
اذا كنت متعلق فيه ابشر

----------


## basel232

> بالله عليكم لا احد يسألني عن اليورو دولار 
> لانه مضيع علينا الفرص 
> الا المتعلق فيه 
> طلب اخوي

  
تآمر أمر ..   :Asvc:

----------


## aljameel

كما توقعت الارتداد العملات المرتبطة بالين 
الحمد لله مادخلنا بيع

----------


## aljameel

من اراد على السريع شراء عملات الين والستوب 20 نقطة وتقديم الستوب مع الارتفاع

----------


## ابو ساره2007

السلام عليكم 
ابو مروان 
لوسمحت يش نضرتك على دوالار ين هل فى نزوال قريب الانى بيع وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

عدم الاستعجال بالدخول الا ارتداد حقيقي

----------


## aljameel

لحضة ياشباب لا احد يدخل  
فوات ربح ولا خسارة سأحدد نقاط دخول

----------


## ابو ساره2007

السلام عليكم 
مكن مساعده
شكرا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  
> ابو مروان  
> لوسمحت يش نضرتك على دوالار ين هل فى نزوال قريب الانى بيع وشكرا

  
هلا اخي  
الموجة العامة صاعدة ممكن ينزل يصحح الموجة الصاعدة 
سأحدد نقاطة للحضات

----------


## ابو ساره2007

انابيع من 96.38

----------


## basel232

> سامحني ياباسل  
> والله كرهت الزوج ضيع علينا فرصة كثيرة واحنا نراقبه 
> اذا كنت متعلق فيه ابشر

 تسلملي يالغالي 
ولا يضيق صدرك هالزوج.. 
شرايك باليورو ين نجني عند 134.50 إذا وصل  بإذن الله وناخذه شراء قريب من 131.31
أو نفتح الهدف

----------


## aljameel

الفرنك ين متوقع الارتداد من احد النقاط والله اعلم 
عدم الاستعجال بالدخول 
86.80
86.30
85.80 
تقريبا بس على شأن نلحق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين 
متوقع الارتداد من تقريبا والله اعلم 
133.10
132.80 
والرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالدخول  
راقبو  انتم ساعدوني

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم الارتداد 
143.10 
142.80 
تقريبا

----------


## aljameel

الدولار ين  
والله اعلم متوقع الارتداد لو نزل من 
97.50 
تقريبا

----------


## aljameel

> انابيع من 96.38

 هلا ابو سارة 
أسف كنت مشغول 
اؤمرني تقصد الدولار ين

----------


## لبنان

> اليورو ين 
> متوقع الارتداد من تقريبا والله اعلم 
> 133.10
> 132.80 
> والرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالدخول  
> راقبو انتم ساعدوني

 الله  يعطيك  الصحة والعافيه  اليورو بوند هل  بداء رحلة الهبوط

----------


## ابو ساره2007

شكرا اخى طيب ايش ريك وقف الاخساره او انتضر مكن يرجع السعري وشكرا

----------


## ابو ساره2007

نعم الله يعطيك العافيه
دوالار ين

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه اليورو بوند هل بداء رحلة الهبوط

  
لو كسر اللو اليوم ابشر بالنزول هدف اول والله اعلم 
9230 تقريبا + - 
اذا صعد من النقطة الي هو واقف عليها الان 
والله اعلم هدفه 9450 تقريبا

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا اخى طيب ايش ريك وقف الاخساره او انتضر مكن يرجع السعري وشكرا

 والله يا ابو سارة بأمانة 
نظرة على السريع على الشارت ما شايف الا صعود لو اخترق الهاي اليوم 
98.50   99  واخاف اكثر ليس واضح معي الان لو ارتد من احدهم احتمال ينزل يصحح الموجة الصاعدة 
قريب من سعر بيعك 
الله يهديك من الخميس وهو 94.50 وانا اقول 98 
واليوم وصيت بالشراء فية من تقريبا 95 وشي 96.90 
وانا اقول شراء 
الله يبعد الخسارة

----------


## لبنان

> لو كسر اللو اليوم ابشر بالنزول هدف اول والله اعلم 
> 9230 تقريبا + - 
> اذا صعد من النقطة الي هو واقف عليها الان 
> والله اعلم هدفه 9450 تقريبا

 شكرا على سرعة الرد   ما شاء الله  عليك  فعلا جميع  ازواج  الين طلعت واحنا  ناطرين  مناطق الدخول  ان شاء الله نعلم  بانك  مشغول بالتحليل واصطياد الفرص  وانت  معذور  ويمكنك عدم الاجابه علينا  وتقبل شكري وتحياتي  لك اسال الله تعالى ان يوفقك ويرزقك خير الدنيا والاخرة

----------


## aljameel

العملات المرتبطة بالين 
لمواصلة الصعود يجب اختراق الهاي اليوم  للتنبيه 
والله اعلم 
الان أستاذنكم للصلاة

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا على سرعة الرد  ما شاء الله عليك فعلا جميع ازواج الين طلعت واحنا ناطرين مناطق الدخول ان شاء الله نعلم بانك مشغول بالتحليل واصطياد الفرص  وانت معذور ويمكنك عدم الاجابه علينا  وتقبل شكري وتحياتي لك اسال الله تعالى ان يوفقك ويرزقك خير الدنيا والاخرة

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## ابو ساره2007

طيب شو انصيحه لى اخيك

----------


## لبنان

> لو كسر اللو اليوم ابشر بالنزول هدف اول والله اعلم 
> 9230 تقريبا + - 
> اذا صعد من النقطة الي هو واقف عليها الان 
> والله اعلم هدفه 9450 تقريبا

                      للمشاهدة

----------


## لبنان

> العملات المرتبطة بالين 
> لمواصلة الصعود يجب اختراق الهاي اليوم للتنبيه 
> والله اعلم 
> الان أستاذنكم للصلاة

 تقبل الله

----------


## لبنان

الحمد  لله  اليورو  استرالي بداء بالصعود

----------


## J e m y

نعم معاكم فى الاسترالى وبدء الصعود

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم   الباوند فرنك متوقع مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6488  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  دخلنا شراء فية من 1.6297  وصعد قريب من الهدف الثاني 1.6487  ثم نزل وذكرت مرة اخرى اما ارتداد او مواصلة هبوط  نزل لل 1.6300 وارتد منها 1.6502  وقلت بالحرف الواحد 1.6300 كسرها والبقاء تحتها متوقع موجة هابطة وحددت الاهداف  الارتداد منها ومواصلة الصعود بأذن الله لاهدافنا الشرائية كما بالتوصية  وذكرت من اراد الدخول شراء ووضع اللو اليوم وقف خسارة  وارتد منها لل للهدف الثاني  والان اقول فرصة دخول شراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل   والهدف بأذن الله الثالث 1.6600 لل1.6660  وممكن اكثر اذا واصل صعود  والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## أبو خليل

مرحبا اخي الجميل ،،،  ممكن تعطيننا وضع اليورو دولار لانه عندي بيع من 1.3614 وبيع اخر من 1.3556؟؟؟  وشكراااااااا   :Eh S(7):  :Good:

----------


## aljameel

لحضة بالنسبة لليورو استرالي  
الان جالس بكتب فيه موظوع 
من دخل من تحت وربحان اوكي الان يفضل الانتظار لان واقف على نقطة مهمة اما ارتفاع او مواصلة نزول

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا اخي الجميل ،،،  ممكن تعطيننا وضع اليورو دولار لانه عندي بيع من 1.3614 وبيع اخر من 1.3556؟؟؟  وشكراااااااا

  
الله يعينك على هالجوز 
هو المتوقع نزول بس ليس له امان 
انا كتبت فيه رأي الله يعينك قلب بالصفحات بالخلف وشارح عنه 
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم   الباوند فرنك متوقع مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6488  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  دخلنا شراء فية من 1.6297  وصعد قريب من الهدف الثاني 1.6487  ثم نزل وذكرت مرة اخرى اما ارتداد او مواصلة هبوط  نزل لل 1.6300 وارتد منها 1.6502  وقلت بالحرف الواحد 1.6300 كسرها والبقاء تحتها متوقع موجة هابطة وحددت الاهداف  الارتداد منها ومواصلة الصعود بأذن الله لاهدافنا الشرائية كما بالتوصية  وذكرت من اراد الدخول شراء ووضع اللو اليوم وقف خسارة  وارتد منها لل للهدف الثاني  والان اقول فرصة دخول شراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل   والهدف بأذن الله الثالث 1.6600 لل1.6660  وممكن اكثر اذا واصل صعود  والله اعلم  والله الموفق

 البقاء فوق 486 والله اعلم يؤكد الصعود وللاهداف بأذن الله  مراقبته وعدم الاستعجال

----------


## aljameel

> نعم اخي ماشاء الله عليك    والله افرح من القلب اذا قرأت لحدكم تحليل او نظرة عامة  لأن الموظوع ليس مخصص لي وحدي نحن نتحاور لكي نستفيد وتنبيه لعملة ما  لانه من الصعب علي مراقبة العملات كلها لو لي اربع عيون   المهم والله اعلم   تحليل على السريع  بعد كسر 1.9600 تحولت الموجة من صاعدة لهابطة   متوقع الارتداد حتى1.9480 لل 1.9460 ثم مواصلة نزول لل 1.9300 كهدف اول  كسر 1.9366  متوقع والله اعلم 1.9000 اغلاق اليوم تحت 1.9630 والله اعلم يؤكد الموجة الهابطة  يجب الانتباه منه مواصلة الصعود ممكن يقلب الموجة  والله الموفق

     

> اليورو استرالي   والله اعلم   هو هدفه الاول الحمد لله تقريبا وصل له عند 9315  احتمال يرتد منها او  مراقبته مابين 9300 لل 9250 تقريبا متوقع الارتداد منها والله اعلم  احتمال يصعد لل 9450 او 9550 تقريبا ويواصل هبوط هذا في حال ارتد  لل 9170 - 9100 - 9000   اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى   والله الموفق

 ارجو قرائتها بتمعن جزاكم الله خير   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   نزل للهدف الاول الهابط  وارتد من الهدف الاول الهابط  وصعد لل 1.9400 قريب من الهدف الاول الصاعد ونزل لل 1.9269 منطقة الشراء المحددة بالتوصية  حتى الان مايقارب 400 او اكثر منها ولازال متوقع بأذن الله فيه فائدة من 500 لل 800 وممكن اكثر 1000 واكثر  شبه متاكد مافيكم احد أستفاد منه وممكن قليل جدا الي استفاد منه وهاذا مااتمناه والله شاهد  اخاف اكون متطفل سامحوني بس والله من حب الخير لكم كما احبه لنفسي  عن نفسي أستفدت منه نوع ما لاكن اخذني النوم ولا مافوته مني بالرغم اليوم مفلل نوم هي ممتاز اني نمت حتى اقدر اتواصل معكم غدا خيرها بغيرها بأذن الله  ولاتزال الفرص متاحة للاستفادة منه   قول أمين الله يرزقكم منه 200 لل 1000  ويعوض عليكم   ولو بعقد صغير  الله يرزقنا جميعا  المهم كان متوقع نزول والحمد لله نزل  احتمال يرتد منها لو وصل صعود متوقع الارتدا من احد اهداف الصعود لو واصل نزول سنتابعة مع بعض ونراقبة وبأذن الله ندخل فيه من افضل نقطة دخول ان كانت شراء ولا بيع  وللمعلومية العملات اغلبها مرتبطة ببعض هذا يصعد هذا يهبط وهكذا وهذا عكس هذا ومنهم من ينتظر الاخر تلاقيه نائم حركته شبه واقف مرتبط بعملة اخرى بس يخلص صعود اوهبوط المرتبط معه هو يتحرك  يذكروني العملات بمطار ميلانو وفرنكفورت الطيارات بالسرى الصعود والنزول كانهم تكاسي انا بخاطب قليل الخبرة والمبتدئين اكيد فيه من هو افهم مني سامحوني  والله الموفق  مسابقة  ايش رأيكم نعمل مسابقةعلية بيننا المشارك والمتصفح بدون مشاركة اذا ماحب يفصح عن نفسه ممكن يسجل بيوزرنيم اخر لاني ارى التصفح للموظوع ماشاء الله اليوم من الف لثلاث الاف واكثر تقريبا اللهم زد وبارك كل يوم بزدياد وهذا يفرح  مو من أجلي انا انما تدل على انه فيه فائدة من الموظوع  الهدف من المسابقة  ومن يستفاد منه غدا يبلغ بأمانة كم نقاطة ونحدد مستوى كل منا اقل استفادة نحاول نساعدة  وشوي شوي يتعلم بمشاركة الجميع   منها نعرف متى تقريبا الدخول باي توصية كتبت بيع ولاشراء ان كنت انا كاتبها ولا غيري ماشاء الله المنتدى يعج بالخبراء وافضل مني بكثير اللهم زد وبارك بأمانة هنيا لنا بهذا الصرح ومساعدة بعضنا بعض بمشاركة الجميع بأذن الله تنسو الخسائر للابد ولاتحتاج الجميل ولا غير الجميل  والشي الي متاكد منه فينا خبراء وافضل مني وأستفدت منهم الكثير بارك الله فيهم وفينا من يعرف وقت الدخول بالتوصية بحكم خبرته وفينا قليل الخبرة وفينا المبتدى  مادعاني اكتب هذا والله أني انزعجت انا كاتب توصية شراء ومحدد اهدافها اتوقع من الاربعاء اوالخميس ولازالت بصعود للاهداف واليوم اكدت عليها وفي من داخل فيه من البداية وفي من داخل فيه اليوم واخ لنا بالمنتدى وليس تقليل بحقه لا والله ممكن يكون افضل وانا طالب في مدرسته وأستاذ لي منه أستفيد كاتب عليها بيع واهداف تحت اما انه تسرع او توصيته صح واكيد من حسن نية حاب الخير لكم واكيد فيه ناس داخله بالتوصية وضاعت علية الفرصة او اغلاقها بخسارة  او بأقل ربح ولاكن بأذن الله تتعوض بأحسن منها فوالله شككني بنفسي بالرغم أني شبه متاكد من الصعود ولا اجزم بذلك انما كاشارتات واكثر من واحد يؤكد ذلك  ولايمكن احد يؤكد التوصية 100% لو مليون مؤاشر يؤكد ذلك خبر يلغى الشارت انا كمثال هذه التوصية وكثير اخوان يكتبون توصيات تتعارض مع توصيتي مرة اصيب انا ومرات هم يصيبو  ارجو من اخواني اذا رأى توصية انا كاتبها وفيه شك انا ارحب بالمناقشة التي منها فائدة تعم على الجميع  انا بشر اصيب واخطى انما مجتهد احتمال توصيتي فيها ضرر على وعلى الاخرين واكون له شاكرا  سأكتب موظوع بهذا الموظوع اسباب ضياع الفرص وبأذن الله نستفاد منه جميعا  وعذرا على اللاطالة   تحياتي لكم جميعا بلا حدود  والله من وراء القصد

----------


## basel232

الله يعطيك العافية يا ابو مروان  
ويسرنا والله إنك بعد ما توصي تتابع فمنا من يخطيء في الدخول أو الخروج 
الله ييجزاك خير ويعينك يارب ويرزقك 
وبالنسبة للمسابقة همتكم يا شباب وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## aljameel

اليورو استرالي متوقع والله اعلم صعود لل تقريبا 1.9440 لل 1.9470 
والارتداد منها لمواصلة النزول واهدافنا بأذن الله  
ليست دعوة للشراء للاخوة الذين ما دخلو شراء من تحت انما الي شراء من تحت مراقبة الهدف اما ارتداد للاهدف السفلى ولو واصل صعود خليك فيه والاقرب والله اعلم صعود للهدف ثم نزول 
من اراد دخول بيع من الهدف لو ارتد نزول دخول بيع والاهداف المذكورة بالمشاركة التوصية بأذن الله 
الستوب ان كان الهدف او الهاي الذي يعمله 
لو بداء ينزل تبداء مجموعة الين والباوند فرنك والله اعلم بالصعود اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى للمراقبة
والله يكتب لنا الرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك العافية يا ابو مروان  
> ويسرنا والله إنك بعد ما توصي تتابع فمنا من يخطيء في الدخول أو الخروج 
> الله ييجزاك خير ويعينك يارب ويرزقك 
> وبالنسبة للمسابقة همتكم يا شباب وبالتوفيق للجميع

 اخي باسل ماني شايف مشجعين للمسابقة 
اكيد نايمين او التزمو الصمت الله اعلم

----------


## basel232

نتابع اليورو استرالي والله يوفق الجميع يارب

----------


## basel232

> اخي باسل ماني شايف مشجعين للمسابقة 
> اكيد نايمين او التزمو الصمت الله اعلم

  
إن شاء الله الليلة الكل يكون مستعد .. 
طبعا إنت ذكرت إنها تساعد على تفادي ضياع الفرص.. 
وهذي والله من أهم النقاط .. مثلي أنا فرصي تضيع إذا حركت الستوب  
وأحيانا أنتظر هدف بعيد بس أقول القناعه كنز  وأغلق طالما ربحان.. 
وما أدي كذا صح ولا غلط..! 
الله كريم سبحانه يرزقنا وإياك من واسع فضله

----------


## aljameel

> الفرنك ين متوقع الارتداد من احد النقاط والله اعلم 
> عدم الاستعجال بالدخول 
> 86.80
> 86.30
> 85.80 
> تقريبا بس على شأن نلحق

  

> اليورو ين 
> متوقع الارتداد من تقريبا والله اعلم 
> 133.10
> 132.80 
> والرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالدخول  
> راقبو انتم ساعدوني

  

> المجنون والله اعلم الارتداد 
> 143.10 
> 142.80 
> تقريبا

  

> الدولار ين  
> والله اعلم متوقع الارتداد لو نزل من 
> 97.50 
> تقريبا

 للمشااااااااااااااهدة

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم   اليورو دولار هاهو بوادر نزول وخاصة اخوان لنا بالمنتدى يؤكدو نزولة  والله يستر لايخدع الكل  التوصية من يوم الجمعة بيع والهدف 1.3310  والستوب ذكرته الهاي ليوم الجمعة  الان من اراد دخول بيع من السعر الحالي  1.3647   الستوب   1.3680  او الانتظار لو صعد قريب من الستوب الحالي   او لو واصل صعود قريب من الستوب توصية يوم الجمعة   1.3737  لانه متوقع صعود لل 1.3700 تقريبا والله اعلم  وبيعة من اقرب نقطة للستوب   والستوب 1.3737  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.3400 + -  1.3310 + -  1.3260 + -  او الربح بالقناعة  والله الموفق  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالدخول بيع الا من اقرب نقطة للستوب

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  مأساذكرة ليس للتفاخر بالتوصية انما للتنبيه لفرص ضائعة   والله من وراء القصد  المجنون التوصية علية من يوم الجمعة   وذكرت فوق 138 فهو للشراء والستوب 137.60  وصعد قريب من 140 وارتد وذكرت مرة اخرى متوقع نزول تقريبا لل 138 + -  وارتداد منها والهدف 141 واذا واصل صعود واخترق 142 متوقع 143 و 144  والبارح نوهت عليه مرة اخرى شراء 139.80 + - لو نزل متوقع ارتداد منه ونزل 139.90  والحمد لله صعد لل 144  والحمد لله الان وصل لل 144.30  ماشاء الله من اجاد التعامل معة واتبع التوصية محقق منه مايقارب 1000 واكثر من 1000 نقطة  والان اقول اي اغلاق شمعة اربع ساعات فوق 143.50 ويؤكده اغلاق ديلي   والله اعلم المجنون  فووووووووووووووووووووووق بأذن الله  ومالم يكسر 142 واغلاق يوم تحتها اتوقع صحة الرأس والكتفين   والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو استرالي متوقع والله اعلم صعود لل تقريبا 1.9440 لل 1.9470 
> والارتداد منها لمواصلة النزول واهدافنا بأذن الله  
> ليست دعوة للشراء للاخوة الذين ما دخلو شراء من تحت انما الي شراء من تحت مراقبة الهدف اما ارتداد للاهدف السفلى ولو واصل صعود خليك فيه والاقرب والله اعلم صعود للهدف ثم نزول 
> من اراد دخول بيع من الهدف لو ارتد نزول دخول بيع والاهداف المذكورة بالمشاركة التوصية بأذن الله 
> الستوب ان كان الهدف او الهاي الذي يعمله  لو بداء ينزل تبداء مجموعة الين والباوند فرنك والله اعلم بالصعود اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى للمراقبة
> والله يكتب لنا الرزق جميعا

 للتذكير بأذن الله الجميع أستفاد منها والعكس صحيح والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم  اليورو دولار هاهو بوادر نزول وخاصة اخوان لنا بالمنتدى يؤكدو نزولة  والله يستر لايخدع الكل  التوصية من يوم الجمعة بيع والهدف 1.3310  والستوب ذكرته الهاي ليوم الجمعة  الان من اراد دخول بيع من السعر الحالي  1.3647   الستوب  1.3680  او الانتظار لو صعد قريب من الستوب الحالي  او لو واصل صعود قريب من الستوب توصية يوم الجمعة  1.3737  لانه متوقع صعود لل 1.3700 تقريبا والله اعلم  وبيعة من اقرب نقطة للستوب  والستوب 1.3737  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.3400 + -  1.3310 + -  1.3260 + -  او الربح بالقناعة  والله الموفق  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالدخول بيع الا من اقرب نقطة للستوب

 كما توقعت اليورو دولار صعود هاهو صاعد واختراق 680 يؤكد بأذن الله الصعود لل 1.3700 + -  والله اعلم

----------


## J e m y

انا بايع اليورو دولار من 1.3622 ماذا ترى ؟؟

----------


## basel232

الله يعطيك العافية يا أبو مروان 
أنا ما أحس بنفسي إلا ووجهي على الكيبورد من النوم ههههههههههههههه

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك العافية يا أبو مروان 
> أنا ما أحس بنفسي إلا ووجهي على الكيبورد من النوم ههههههههههههههه

 باسل نام اذا انت خارج السوق 
اما اذا داخل السوق قلي باي منهم وبأذن الله افتيلك والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> انا بايع اليورو دولار من 1.3622 ماذا ترى ؟؟

 شوف التوصية الصفحة السابقة 
بأذن الله ينزل

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم  اليورو دولار هاهو بوادر نزول وخاصة اخوان لنا بالمنتدى يؤكدو نزولة  والله يستر لايخدع الكل  التوصية من يوم الجمعة بيع والهدف 1.3310  والستوب ذكرته الهاي ليوم الجمعة  الان من اراد دخول بيع من السعر الحالي  1.3647   الستوب  1.3680  او الانتظار لو صعد قريب من الستوب الحالي  او لو واصل صعود قريب من الستوب توصية يوم الجمعة  1.3737  لانه متوقع صعود لل 1.3700 تقريبا والله اعلم  وبيعة من اقرب نقطة للستوب  والستوب 1.3737  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.3400 + -  1.3310 + -  1.3260 + -  او الربح بالقناعة  والله الموفق  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالدخول بيع الا من اقرب نقطة للستوب

   

> كما توقعت اليورو دولار صعود هاهو صاعد واختراق 680 يؤكد بأذن الله الصعود لل 1.3700 + -   والله اعلم

 للمشاااااااهدة

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  مأساذكرة ليس للتفاخر بالتوصية انما للتنبيه لفرص ضائعة   والله من وراء القصد  المجنون التوصية علية من يوم الجمعة   وذكرت فوق 138 فهو للشراء والستوب 137.60  وصعد قريب من 140 وارتد وذكرت مرة اخرى متوقع نزول تقريبا لل 138 + -  وارتداد منها والهدف 141 واذا واصل صعود واخترق 142 متوقع 143 و 144  والبارح نوهت عليه مرة اخرى شراء 139.80 + - لو نزل متوقع ارتداد منه ونزل 139.90  والحمد لله صعد لل 144  والحمد لله الان وصل لل 144.30  ماشاء الله من اجاد التعامل معة واتبع التوصية محقق منه مايقارب 1000 واكثر من 1000 نقطة  والان اقول اي اغلاق شمعة اربع ساعات فوق 143.50 ويؤكده اغلاق ديلي   والله اعلم المجنون فووووووووووووووووووووووق بأذن الله  ومالم يكسر 142 واغلاق يوم تحتها اتوقع صحة الرأس والكتفين   والله اعلم

 للمشاااااااااااااااااهدة

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم   الباوند فرنك متوقع مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6488  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  دخلنا شراء فية من 1.6297  وصعد قريب من الهدف الثاني 1.6487  ثم نزل وذكرت مرة اخرى اما ارتداد او مواصلة هبوط  نزل لل 1.6300 وارتد منها 1.6502  وقلت بالحرف الواحد 1.6300 كسرها والبقاء تحتها متوقع موجة هابطة وحددت الاهداف  الارتداد منها ومواصلة الصعود بأذن الله لاهدافنا الشرائية كما بالتوصية  وذكرت من اراد الدخول شراء ووضع اللو اليوم وقف خسارة  وارتد منها لل للهدف الثاني  والان اقول فرصة دخول شراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل   والهدف بأذن الله الثالث 1.6600 لل1.6660  وممكن اكثر اذا واصل صعود  والله اعلم  والله الموفق

   

> البقاء فوق 486 والله اعلم يؤكد الصعود وللاهداف بأذن الله   مراقبته وعدم الاستعجال

 للمشااااااااااااااااهدة

----------


## sameeh

ما شاء الله عليك اخي الكريم الجميل والله انك حريص على الشباب جدا ... الله يجزيك كل خير ويوفقك ويرزقك ان شاء الله ... تحياتي لك ...

----------


## basel232

> باسل نام اذا انت خارج السوق 
> اما اذا داخل السوق قلي باي منهم وبأذن الله افتيلك والله الموفق

  
اليورو ين هدف 135 
الباوند فرنك هدف 6580 
الصفقتين رابحة وموفق فيها ولله الحمد والشكر 
والله يرضى عنك ويرضيك 
وأمر بيع معلق على اليورو دولار 3700

----------


## aljameel

الفرنك ين اما الارتداد من 87.45 تقريبا ومواصلة الصعود لل 88 + - 
لوكسرها وواصل نزول ممكن يواصل نزول لل 86.60  
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين 
اما الارتداد من 134.10 ارتد متوقع قريب من 135 بأذن الله 
اونزول لل 133.30 وارتداد ما ارتد سأنوه عنه 
والله اعلم

----------


## aBoRaMa

والله يالجميل ما أعرفك ولكن أعجبني تمكنك من أغلب توصياتك وعشان كذا صرت اتابعك 
الغريب إني سألت وحاولت استفيد منك ولكنك لم ترد ،،، وطلعت من المنتدى 
أول مشاركة لي في مواضيعك وقوبلت بالرفض،،، فهل من سبب؟

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين هدف 135 
> الباوند فرنك هدف 6580 
> الصفقتين رابحة وموفق فيها ولله الحمد والشكر 
> والله يرضى عنك ويرضيك 
> وأمر بيع معلق على اليورو دولار 3700

 الله يرزقك من واسع فضلة 
الباوند بأذن الله للهدف 
الفرنك ين راقب 134.10 لو ارتد اما ضع لك استوب تقريبا 134.50 واتركه لو واصل صعود فربنا ولك الحمد تصحى بتلاقية بالعالالي بأذن الله 
اليورو دولار اهم شي التزم بالستوب ضعه 1.3740 والله الموفق 
مثل شعبي عندنا اما غنات الذيب ولا فقرة 
والله اعلم

----------


## السعدي

ماشاء الله عليك ابداع X ابداع
حرسك الله من كل حاسد 
تراني اليوم لابس الترنق ومسخن وجاهز ابجلس لك عن درجكم لين ما تطلع بتوصية نطب فيها
وياليت يالغالي تشوف لنا الباوند/نيوزيلندي شكله استوى وناوي على الرجعه

----------


## aljameel

> والله يالجميل ما أعرفك ولكن أعجبني تمكنك من أغلب توصياتك وعشان كذا صرت اتابعك 
> الغريب إني سألت وحاولت استفيد منك ولكنك لم ترد ،،، وطلعت من المنتدى 
> أول مشاركة لي في مواضيعك وقوبلت بالرفض،،، فهل من سبب؟

  
اولا هلا وغلا فيك 
ثانيا زعلتني منك ( دلال ) 
ثالثا وانت ماحلفتني والله الذي لا اله الا هو اما سهون او لم ارى مشارتك 
ثق تماما اسعى لفعل الخير احبي له حبي واحاول بقدر المستطاع مساعدة الجميع

----------


## aljameel

> ماشاء الله عليك ابداع X ابداع
> حرسك الله من كل حاسد 
> تراني اليوم لابس الترنق ومسخن وجاهز ابجلس لك عن درجكم لين ما تطلع بتوصية نطب فيها
> وياليت يالغالي تشوف لنا الباوند/نيوزيلندي شكله استوى وناوي على الرجعه

 هلا اخي شرفني مرورك 
حياك الله  
وجزاك الله الف خير وبخدمتك 
للاسف بالنسبة للباوند نيوزلندي لايوجد لدي بيانات اذا لديك ارفعها وارفقها وبأذن الله اجتهد به والله الموفق

----------


## basel232

> والله يالجميل ما أعرفك ولكن أعجبني تمكنك من أغلب توصياتك وعشان كذا صرت اتابعك 
> الغريب إني سألت وحاولت استفيد منك ولكنك لم ترد ،،، وطلعت من المنتدى 
> أول مشاركة لي في مواضيعك وقوبلت بالرفض،،، فهل من سبب؟

 أهلا أخي أبو راما 
فل يسمح لي أبو مروان بالرد 
الرجل ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن يحلل ويكتب التوصية ويتابعها ويوجه  أخوانه
 ويرفع التوصيات 
فهل تتوقع أنه سيتمكن من قراءة كل المشاركات 
ما نقول إلا الله يبارك له في ماله وعياله ويجزاه عنا ألف خير 
وتأكد إنه لو إطلع على مشاركتك سيرد بما يراه في مصلحتنا جميعا.. 
مرحبا بك أخي وتابع وإستفد .. وتأكد الجميع هنا يرحبون بك لكي تستفيد وأولهم أبو مروان

----------


## aljameel

تحليل على السريع للباوند نيوزلندي  
قابل للصواب والخطى 
الموجة العامة هابطة 
احتمال يكتفي بالنزول ونبداء بموجة صاعدة ولست متاكد منها ولاكن فوق 700 متوقع 800 فوقها متوقع 900 لو واصل صعود يمكن نبداء بموجة صاعدة اهدافها بعيدة 
المهم الان 720 تقريبا نقطة مهمة كسرها ومواصلة النزول فتوقع لو جديد والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

انتبه ياباسل لليورو ين

----------


## aBoRaMa

ما أدري من هي (دلال) !!! ولكن يمكن تقصد ان بنتك اسمها دلال  
على كل حال،، مايهمني هو أن الأمر لم يكن مقصوداً والحمدلله،، واتشرف بمتابعتك 
... 
شكراً لمداخليك أخي باسل،، وإن شاء الله أننا كلنا اخوة

----------


## aljameel

> ما أدري من هي (دلال) !!! ولكن يمكن تقصد ان بنتك اسمها دلال  
> على كل حال،، مايهمني هو أن الأمر لم يكن مقصوداً والحمدلله،، واتشرف بمتابعتك 
> ... 
> شكراً لمداخليك أخي باسل،، وإن شاء الله أننا كلنا اخوة

 لا اخي اقصد  اتدلل عليك من باب المزح  
انا قلت لك زعلان من باب المداعبة

----------


## السعدي

> تحليل على السريع للباوند نيوزلندي  
> قابل للصواب والخطى 
> الموجة العامة هابطة 
> احتمال يكتفي بالنزول ونبداء بموجة صاعدة ولست متاكد منها ولاكن فوق 700 متوقع 800 فوقها متوقع 900 لو واصل صعود يمكن نبداء بموجة صاعدة اهدافها بعيدة 
> المهم الان 720 تقريبا نقطة مهمة كسرها ومواصلة النزول فتوقع لو جديد والله اعلم

  :015: 
كلمة شكراً قليلة في حقك يالذيب

----------


## basel232

> انتبه ياباسل لليورو ين

  
أغلقت عند 134.40   
الباوند فرنك نزل شرايك بيطلع ولا أغلق الصفقة

----------


## aBoRaMa

> لا اخي اقصد اتدلل عليك من باب المزح  
> انا قلت لك زعلان من باب المداعبة

 هههه 
اعذرني ،، مخي مقفل من المذاكرة للإختبار بكره  :012:

----------


## aljameel

وهذه لبو راما ادخل شراء للباوند فرنك لو نزل او من السعر الحالي وضع استوب قريب من الشراء من بعد مراقبة 
المتوقع صعود والله اعلم لل 1.6600 بأذن الله 
الستوب من 20 لل 30 نقطة السوق ماله امان وارفع الستوب مع كل صعود لضمان الربح 
والله يرزقك ويكتب التوفيق للتوصية

----------


## aljameel

الانتظار للباوند فرنك عدم الدخول شراء حتى يستقر

----------


## basel232

> وهذه لبو راما ادخل شراء للباوند فرنك لو نزل او من السعر الحالي وضع استوب قريب من الشراء من بعد مراقبة 
> المتوقع صعود والله اعلم لل 1.6600 بأذن الله 
> الستوب من 20 لل 30 نقطة السوق ماله امان وارفع الستوب مع كل صعود لضمان الربح 
> والله يرزقك ويكتب التوفيق للتوصية

  
يا حبني لك يا أبو مروان 
توني أسأل ألقاك  تتكلم عنه

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار لا للدخول الان بيع الا لمن باع من فوق  
ماله امان بشمعة واحدة تلاقيه فوق 
والله اعلم  
بس للتنوية لا احد يقول فوت فرصة خوف عليكم من الخسارة 
الرجاء مشاهدة التوصية بالصفحة السابقة

----------


## J e m y

طيب يا الجميل دلوقتى اليورو دولار اللى انا بايعه -14 اقفل على كده ولا نازل تحت كمان 
والباوند دولار اللى بايعه وصل -58 هينزل كمان ولا أيه رايك

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم
راقبو اليورو استرالي بس يوصل هدفه تقريبا 1.9450 لو واصل صعود تتوقعو نزول للباوند فرنك 
الان وصل لل 1.9400 ممكن يواصل صعود للهدف او يكتفي الله اعلم 
ويرتد بتشوف الباوند فرنك صاعد والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> طيب يا الجميل دلوقتى اليورو دولار اللى انا بايعه -14 اقفل على كده ولا نازل تحت كمان 
> والباوند دولار اللى بايعه وصل -58 هينزل كمان ولا أيه رايك

 وضح الارقام

----------


## J e m y

بايع اليورو من 1.3622 
والباوند من 1.4610

----------


## basel232

أبو مروان  
اليورو إسترالي كأني أشوفه يبي يروح ل 9440 
شرايك ؟

----------


## aljameel

الرجاء عدم الاستعجال باليورو استرالي متوقع وصول للهدف الصاعد والله اعلم 
ارجو قرائة التوصية علية بالصفحات السابقة 
بأذن الله فيها خير اذا الله كتب لها التوفيق 
والله الموفق

----------


## لبنان

> اليورو دولار لا للدخول الان بيع الا لمن باع من فوق  
> ماله امان بشمعة واحدة تلاقيه فوق 
> والله اعلم  
> بس للتنوية لا احد يقول فوت فرصة خوف عليكم من الخسارة 
> الرجاء مشاهدة التوصية بالصفحة السابقة

 جزاك الله  كل خير واسعد الله ايامك يا ابو مروان  اليورو  استرالي  منقرب الستوب  ومنتركو  على راحتو 
وبالنسبه للبوند  يورو محقق  الان  25  نقطه  ابقى  معه  لاني  مظطر اذهب الى العمل

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان  
> اليورو إسترالي كأني أشوفه يبي يروح ل 9440 
> شرايك ؟

 بأذن الله المهم لو ارتد منها بيع والستوب الهاي الي عمله + 10 نقاط ثم تقديم الستوب مع النزول 
لو واصل صعود نفكر ايش نعمل فيه

----------


## aBoRaMa

جزاك الله خير 
كريم اخلاق ،، والله يكتب لك ولنا التوفيق

----------


## aljameel

> بايع اليورو من 1.3622 
> والباوند من 1.4610

 اخاف اقولك اغلق ويواصل نزول 
اماله امان راقب اليورو استرالي لو ارتد من 450 تقريبا اتوقع اليورو دولار يصعد مرة اخرى  
وهذا اجتهاد 
لو واصل صعود الاسترالي اتوقع اليورو دولار يواصل نزول 
والله اعلم

----------


## aBoRaMa

تأكد في النهاية أخي الجميل بأنك غير ملام - على الأقل من جهتي- فأنت مجتهد والله حسبي وحسبك

----------


## J e m y

تسلم يا غالى انا سأبقى عليه  
ولكن اذا واصل نزول هل تعتقد يجيب 1.3450 ؟ 
والباوند كذلك اذا واصل نزول كم تعتقد يكون الهدف ؟

----------


## basel232

عن إذنكم بريح إلي صلاة الظهر.. 
بالتوفيق يارب

----------


## aBoRaMa

عن اذنكم

----------


## J e m y

تفضلوا شباب دعواتكم

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل شراء من السعر من 1.4640 لل  1.4620 تقريبا  + - متوقع ارتداد منها والله اعلم 
بشرط الارتداد 
الهدف اما بالقناعة او سأحدد هدفه بعد لحضة 
الستوب اللو الي عمله  + 10  او اللو لو صعد رفع الستوب 
للمغامرين مثلي واكرر للمغامرين بعقد صغير

----------


## J e m y

يعنى اوقف عملية بيع الباوند دولار اللى خسران فيها 50 نقطة ؟

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل شراء من السعر من 1.4640 لل 1.4620 تقريبا + - متوقع ارتداد منها والله اعلم 
> بشرط الارتداد 
> الهدف اما بالقناعة او سأحدد هدفه بعد لحضة 
> الستوب اللو الي عمله + 10 او اللو لو صعد رفع الستوب 
> للمغامرين مثلي واكرر للمغامرين بعقد صغير

 عدم الاستعجال بالشراء من بعد مراقبة ممكن يواصل نزول لو ماارتد

----------


## aljameel

لو واصل نزول اليورو دولار اول هدف 1.3400 تقريبا بأذن الله 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   والله اعلم  اليورو دولار هاهو بوادر نزول وخاصة اخوان لنا بالمنتدى يؤكدو نزولة  والله يستر لايخدع الكل  التوصية من يوم الجمعة بيع والهدف 1.3310  والستوب ذكرته الهاي ليوم الجمعة  الان من اراد دخول بيع من السعر الحالي  1.3647   الستوب  1.3680  او الانتظار لو صعد قريب من الستوب الحالي  او لو واصل صعود قريب من الستوب توصية يوم الجمعة  1.3737  لانه متوقع صعود لل 1.3700 تقريبا والله اعلم  وبيعة من اقرب نقطة للستوب  والستوب 1.3737  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.3400 + -  1.3310 + -  1.3260 + -  او الربح بالقناعة  والله الموفق  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالدخول بيع الا من اقرب نقطة للستوب

 للمشاااااااااااااااهدة   لتاكيد الهبوط البقاء تحت 1.3600  والا ممكن يصعد مرة اخرى والله اعلم

----------


## ابو راجي

اخ جميل انا بايع الباوند من 1.4665 شو نظرتك اله ممكن تفيدني

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل شراء من السعر من 1.4640 لل 1.4620 تقريبا + - متوقع ارتداد منها والله اعلم 
> بشرط الارتداد 
> الهدف اما بالقناعة او سأحدد هدفه بعد لحضة 
> الستوب اللو الي عمله + 10 او اللو لو صعد رفع الستوب 
> للمغامرين مثلي واكرر للمغامرين بعقد صغير

 نزل لل 1.4621 وارتد مبروك لمن دخل شراء  من دخل به شراء  وضع الستوب 620  لو واصل صعود سأحدد اهدافه او بالقناعة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> نزل لل 1.4621 وارتد مبروك لمن دخل شراء  من دخل به شراء وضع الستوب 620  لو واصل صعود سأحدد اهدافه او بالقناعة   والله الموفق

   هدف اول والله اعلم 1.4780 + - بأذن الله   او القناعة  والله الموفق

----------


## J e m y

يعنى اوقف صفقة بيع الباوند دولار اللى قولت لك عليها 610؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخ جميل انا بايع الباوند من 1.4665 شو نظرتك اله ممكن تفيدني

 راقبه ممكن ينزل مرة اخرى وهذا ممكن يجرب 620 ولست متاكد  لو كسر 600 تمسك به وبعدها نحدد اين يذهب

----------


## aljameel

اليورو نازل متوقع يسحب الكيبل معه والله اعلم

----------


## J e m y

خلاص فهمت من ردك السابق تسلم

----------


## aljameel

> خلاص فهمت من ردك السابق تسلم

 اوكي لانه نفس السؤال 
معاليش سامحنا

----------


## aljameel

نسيتوني المجنون  انا داخل به شراء  
نسيته الحمد لله واقف ينتظر دوره بأذن بالله بالصعود والله اعلم 
سلملي علية انا مسميه ابو العطاء بعد توفيق الله

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

اخى جميل انا بايع اليورو استرالى وعاوز نصحتك هل هوه فى نزول

----------


## aljameel

الي بائعين الكيبل عدم الاستعجال بالاغلاق بخسارة ممكن ينزل كل شي متوقع صعود ونزول  
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اخى جميل انا بايع اليورو استرالى وعاوز نصحتك هل هوه فى نزول

 لو كسر 308 ممكن يواصل نزول لو واصل صعود متوقع صعود للهدف 450 تقريبا  
اما ارتداد منها او مواصلة صعودة والاقرب نزول  
والله اعلم

----------


## arwa1

صباح الخير
اخي جميل
عندي حاله جنون من المجنون  ودي اركب السفينه في البحر المجنون

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الاسترالي يورو متوقع الارتداد من 450 + - 
لو ارتد بيع والستوب الهاي الي عمله 
والله اعلم

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

> راقبو الاسترالي يورو متوقع الارتداد من 450 + - 
> لو ارتد بيع والستوب الهاي الي عمله 
> والله اعلم

 الله كريم انا خايف منو جدا ونفسى ينزل

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير
> اخي جميل
> عندي حاله جنون من المجنون ودي اركب السفينه في البحر المجنون

 لا تستعجل بالدخول بأذن الله احددلك دخول مع استوب 
الان مشغول بالاسترالي انا 
وينك من البارح وانا ادلل للمجنون راحت عليك الحفلة

----------


## arwa1

افا عليك الجنون معاك من اختراق الهاي حق امس بس قفلت على 144 الحمد لله

----------


## J e m y

> اوكي لانه نفس السؤال 
> معاليش سامحنا

 لا يا ولا يهمك مقدر تعبك معانا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> افا عليك الجنون معاك من اختراق الهاي حق امس بس قفلت على 144 الحمد لله

 مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووو
وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
ووووووووووووووووووووو
وووووووووووو
ووووووو
ووو
وو
و 
ك 
اذا قلت لي كم واو لك توصية على المجنون بس اصبر سنراقبه

----------


## aljameel

المجنون راقبو 143.50 تقريبا ممكن الارتداد منه والله اعلم  للمراقبة لو واصل نزول افضل الابتعاد عنه حتى نحدد اهدافه اما نزول او صعود  لو ارتد منها شراء والستوب اللو + 10 لل 15  ثم رفع الستوب لو صعد  والله الموفق

----------


## arwa1

175

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

مراقب معاك اليورو استرالى يا جميل

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون راقبو 143.50 تقريبا ممكن الارتداد منه والله اعلم  للمراقبة لو واصل نزول افضل الابتعاد عنه حتى نحدد اهدافه اما نزول او صعود  لو ارتد منها شراء والستوب اللو + 10 لل 15 ثم رفع الستوب لو صعد   والله الموفق

 والله اعلم لو ارتد منها هدف اول بأذن الله 145.50 تقريبا  والله الموفق

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

دميل باشا لو نزل ان شاء الله متوقع للسترالى يورو ينزل بهدف كم ؟

----------


## aljameel

هو الان اليورو دولار مسيطر على السوق والله اعلم 
توقع ممكن يسحب معه عملات لو واصل نزول اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى 
الدولار سيد الموقف  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> دميل باشا لو نزل ان شاء الله متوقع للسترالى يورو ينزل بهدف كم ؟

 اخي احمد ارجع للتوصية فيها تفصيل ممل ومسابقة ابحث عنها وارفعها حتى يستفيدو منها

----------


## arwa1

:Noco:

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون راقبو 143.50 تقريبا ممكن الارتداد منه والله اعلم  للمراقبة لو واصل نزول افضل الابتعاد عنه حتى نحدد اهدافه اما نزول او صعود  لو ارتد منها شراء والستوب اللو + 10 لل 15 ثم رفع الستوب لو صعد   والله الموفق

   المجنون متوقع يصعد لل 144.10 ثم ينزل 143.50 تقريبا والله اعلم  لواصل صعود سأنوه عنه  عدم الاستعجال

----------


## ابو راجي

الجنون ارتد ندخل شراء يا كبير

----------


## aljameel

> الجنون ارتد ندخل شراء يا كبير

 ابو راجي الكبير الله سبحانة وتعالى 
انتظر لا تستعجل شوف المشاركة السابقة

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

> اخي احمد ارجع للتوصية فيها تفصيل ممل ومسابقة ابحث عنها وارفعها حتى يستفيدو منها

 عقوان احويا جميل هل انته وضعت توصيت لليوور استرالى من قبل ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

انا متاكد مافيكم احد دخل الكيبل نزل مرة اخرى 620 وارتد  
وانا نوهت علية مرة اخرى وقلت ممكن ينزل يجرب 620 ويرتد  
المهم من دخل به يبلغني انه دخل على اساس اتابع معه 
اما مواصلة الصعود او ينزل مرة اخرى 620 + - والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل مرة اخرى واخر مرة اكتب عنه راقبوة  محتمل ينزل لل 630 تقريبا ويرتد وممكن ينزل لل 600 تقريبا ويرتد من احدهم لو ارتد   منهم شراء وبدون استعجال والستوب اللو الي عمله  لو واصل نزول ممكن ولست متاكد نهاية الموجة الصاعدة بنسبة 50% والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> عقوان احويا جميل هل انته وضعت توصيت لليوور استرالى من قبل ؟؟

 نعم اخي اليوم الصباح

----------


## aljameel

عدم الالحاق بالكيبل

----------


## arwa1

الكيبل محسوب على ب 1.4655 هل اقفله بربحه واستنى نزوله مره اخرى ( حلوه اخرى )

----------


## aljoufi

اخوي الجميل ايش رايك ب EUR/USD

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل مرة اخرى واخر مرة اكتب عنه راقبوة  محتمل ينزل لل 630 تقريبا ويرتد وممكن ينزل لل 600 تقريبا ويرتد من احدهم لو ارتد   منهم شراء وبدون استعجال والستوب اللو الي عمله  لو واصل نزول ممكن ولست متاكد نهاية الموجة الصاعدة بنسبة 50% والله اعلم   والله الموفق

 والله اعلم  كسر 600 والبقاء تحتها والله اعلم سيذهب به لل 530 + - اما ارتداد منها او مواصلة النزول  وندخل بموجة هابطة  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الباوند فرنك للمراقبة من البارح وانا ادلل علية والله اعلم هدف 1.6600 تقريبا بأذن الله   لونزل تقريبا عند 6500 شراء من بعد مراقبة او لو نزل مراقبته ومن ادنى نقطة شراء قريبه من 6400 وهي الستوب والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم وصباح الخير على الجميع
ومبروك تحقيق هدف الدولار ين
وان شاء الله يوم مربح للجميع يارب
في انتظار فرص للدخول

----------


## توفيق12

> الباوند فرنك للمراقبة من البارح وانا ادلل علية والله اعلم هدف 1.6600 تقريبا بأذن الله   لونزل تقريبا عند 6500 شراء من بعد مراقبة او لو نزل مراقبته ومن ادنى نقطة شراء قريبه من 6400 وهي الستوب والله اعلم   والله الموفق

 ان شاء الله سنراقبه وممكن اضع امر معلق شراء من 1.2430

----------


## aljameel

الدولار ين راقبو  97.80 + - والله اعلم ممكن ينزل لها ويرتد منها   لو واصل نزول الابتعاد عنه  لو ارتد وضع الستوب اللو الي عملة بالنزول  واهدافه سأحددها فيمابعد  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الباوند فرنك للمراقبة من البارح وانا ادلل علية والله اعلم هدف 1.6600 تقريبا بأذن الله   لونزل تقريبا عند 6500 شراء من بعد مراقبة او لو نزل مراقبته ومن ادنى نقطة شراء قريبه من 6400 وهي الستوب والله اعلم   والله الموفق

 الحمد لله نزل لل 492 وارتد لو واصل صعود بأذن الله للهدف  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

معقول ضحك علينا المجنون 
والله ماانتبهت انه نزل لل  143.52 الا الان أن شاء الله ينزل ويأخذ باقي الركاب معه

----------


## توفيق12

> الحمد لله نزل لل 492 وارتد لو واصل صعود بأذن الله للهدف   والله اعلم

  
للاسف لم ادخل من هناك لانني قلت افضل ننتظره تحت كما قلت ابومروان

----------


## aljoufi

> اخوي الجميل ايش رايك ب EUR/USD

 نفس السؤال :Teeth Smile:

----------


## ابو راجي

لاي رقم مكن يرتفع الباوند دولار و يرتد منه
شو نظرتك اله ممكن يوصل 1.4800

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل بأذن الله هدف اول 750  + - كما ذكرت سابقا   المجنون بأذن الله 145 + - كما ذكرت سابقا   مبرووووك لمن دخل بهم وحظ اوفر لمن لم يدخل  خير بغيرها بأذن الله  والله اعلم

----------


## zamil

والله قهر انا حاط امر شراء على الاسترليني من 620 بس مانفذ اشوف اقل سعر من بعد ماحطيت الامر 621 وش ذا النحس لكن لعلها خيرها

----------


## aljameel

> نفس السؤال

  
اليورو دولار لو ماكسر 566 متوقع يصعد لل 730 + -  
فوق 600 اقرب للصعود تحتها اقرب للنزول 
اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> والله قهر انا حاط امر شراء على الاسترليني من 620 بس مانفذ اشوف اقل سعر من بعد ماحطيت الامر 621 وش ذا النحس لكن لعلها خيرها

 خيرها بغيرها بأذن الله 
ولاتنقهر السوق كله فرص

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

[ _اليورو استرالي   والله اعلم   هو هدفه الاول الحمد لله تقريبا وصل له عند 9315  احتمال يرتد منها او  مراقبته مابين 9300 لل 9250 تقريبا متوقع الارتداد منها والله اعلم  احتمال يصعد لل 9450 او 9550 تقريبا ويواصل هبوط هذا في حال ارتد  لل 9170 - 9100 - 9000   اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى   والله الموفق_
uote=aljameel;1081422]ارجو قرائتها بتمعن جزاكم الله خير   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   نزل للهدف الاول الهابط  وارتد من الهدف الاول الهابط  وصعد لل 1.9400 قريب من الهدف الاول الصاعد ونزل لل 1.9269 منطقة الشراء المحددة بالتوصية  حتى الان مايقارب 400 او اكثر منها ولازال متوقع بأذن الله فيه فائدة من 500 لل 800 وممكن اكثر 1000 واكثر  شبه متاكد مافيكم احد أستفاد منه وممكن قليل جدا الي استفاد منه وهاذا مااتمناه والله شاهد  اخاف اكون متطفل سامحوني بس والله من حب الخير لكم كما احبه لنفسي  عن نفسي أستفدت منه نوع ما لاكن اخذني النوم ولا مافوته مني بالرغم اليوم مفلل نوم هي ممتاز اني نمت حتى اقدر اتواصل معكم غدا خيرها بغيرها بأذن الله  ولاتزال الفرص متاحة للاستفادة منه   قول أمين الله يرزقكم منه 200 لل 1000  ويعوض عليكم   ولو بعقد صغير  الله يرزقنا جميعا  المهم كان متوقع نزول والحمد لله نزل  احتمال يرتد منها لو وصل صعود متوقع الارتدا من احد اهداف الصعود لو واصل نزول سنتابعة مع بعض ونراقبة وبأذن الله ندخل فيه من افضل نقطة دخول ان كانت شراء ولا بيع  وللمعلومية العملات اغلبها مرتبطة ببعض هذا يصعد هذا يهبط وهكذا وهذا عكس هذا ومنهم من ينتظر الاخر تلاقيه نائم حركته شبه واقف مرتبط بعملة اخرى بس يخلص صعود اوهبوط المرتبط معه هو يتحرك  يذكروني العملات بمطار ميلانو وفرنكفورت الطيارات بالسرى الصعود والنزول كانهم تكاسي انا بخاطب قليل الخبرة والمبتدئين اكيد فيه من هو افهم مني سامحوني  والله الموفق  مسابقة  ايش رأيكم نعمل مسابقةعلية بيننا المشارك والمتصفح بدون مشاركة اذا ماحب يفصح عن نفسه ممكن يسجل بيوزرنيم اخر لاني ارى التصفح للموظوع ماشاء الله اليوم من الف لثلاث الاف واكثر تقريبا اللهم زد وبارك كل يوم بزدياد وهذا يفرح  مو من أجلي انا انما تدل على انه فيه فائدة من الموظوع  الهدف من المسابقة  ومن يستفاد منه غدا يبلغ بأمانة كم نقاطة ونحدد مستوى كل منا اقل استفادة نحاول نساعدة  وشوي شوي يتعلم بمشاركة الجميع   منها نعرف متى تقريبا الدخول باي توصية كتبت بيع ولاشراء ان كنت انا كاتبها ولا غيري ماشاء الله المنتدى يعج بالخبراء وافضل مني بكثير اللهم زد وبارك بأمانة هنيا لنا بهذا الصرح ومساعدة بعضنا بعض بمشاركة الجميع بأذن الله تنسو الخسائر للابد ولاتحتاج الجميل ولا غير الجميل  والشي الي متاكد منه فينا خبراء وافضل مني وأستفدت منهم الكثير بارك الله فيهم وفينا من يعرف وقت الدخول بالتوصية بحكم خبرته وفينا قليل الخبرة وفينا المبتدى  مادعاني اكتب هذا والله أني انزعجت انا كاتب توصية شراء ومحدد اهدافها اتوقع من الاربعاء اوالخميس ولازالت بصعود للاهداف واليوم اكدت عليها وفي من داخل فيه من البداية وفي من داخل فيه اليوم واخ لنا بالمنتدى وليس تقليل بحقه لا والله ممكن يكون افضل وانا طالب في مدرسته وأستاذ لي منه أستفيد كاتب عليها بيع واهداف تحت اما انه تسرع او توصيته صح واكيد من حسن نية حاب الخير لكم واكيد فيه ناس داخله بالتوصية وضاعت علية الفرصة او اغلاقها بخسارة  او بأقل ربح ولاكن بأذن الله تتعوض بأحسن منها فوالله شككني بنفسي بالرغم أني شبه متاكد من الصعود ولا اجزم بذلك انما كاشارتات واكثر من واحد يؤكد ذلك  ولايمكن احد يؤكد التوصية 100% لو مليون مؤاشر يؤكد ذلك خبر يلغى الشارت انا كمثال هذه التوصية وكثير اخوان يكتبون توصيات تتعارض مع توصيتي مرة اصيب انا ومرات هم يصيبو  ارجو من اخواني اذا رأى توصية انا كاتبها وفيه شك انا ارحب بالمناقشة التي منها فائدة تعم على الجميع  انا بشر اصيب واخطى انما مجتهد احتمال توصيتي فيها ضرر على وعلى الاخرين واكون له شاكرا  سأكتب موظوع بهذا الموظوع اسباب ضياع الفرص وبأذن الله نستفاد منه جميعا  وعذرا على اللاطالة   تحياتي لكم جميعا بلا حدود  والله من وراء القصد[/quote]  
ليستفيد الجميع وارجو من الاخ جميل تحديد الوجهه الأن هل صعود وله هبوط ان شاء الله اراه هابط

----------


## J e m y

آخبار الاسترلينى سيئة للغاية ستحسب جميع ازواجه للأسفل ( هبوط ) 500 نقطة

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم   الكيبل   هدف اول 750 لل 780 بأذن الله  وهدف اخر من 850 لل 900 بأذن الله  وممكن يواصل صعود تتاكد بعد الاهداف  بشرط اختراق 735 والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## arwa1

مبروك هدف الكيبل الاول 1.750  :18:  :18:  :18:  
المجنون          145         :18:  :18:  :18:

----------


## aljameel

> آخبار الاسترلينى سيئة للغاية ستحسب جميع ازواجه للأسفل ( هبوط ) 500 نقطة

 شكرا اخي على التنبيه 
انا الاخبار تأثيرها على العملة للامانة خبرتي متواضعة  
ممكن بعد مايخلص صعود يبداء ينزل 
ولاكن الحذر واجب

----------


## aljameel

مبرووووووووووووك الكيبل والمجنون 
بأذن الله خيرها بغيرها لمن لم يدخل 
والله الموفق

----------


## لبنان

> مبرووووووووووووك الكيبل والمجنون 
> بأذن الله خيرها بغيرها لمن لم يدخل 
> والله الموفق

 الحمد لله  بتمنى  يكون احد  دخل معي في البوند يورو  لحد  الان  145  نقطه

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

سبحان الله وانا انقل المشاركه هبط ما شاء الله  يريت جميل باشا تحدد لنا الأهداف الهبوط

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروك الكيبل 780 الهدف  مبروك المجنون 145 الهدف  مبروك الباوند فرنك 600 الهدف  بأذن الله سأحدد نقاط ارتداد لهم لونزلو  ومواصلة الصعود مرة اخرى  والله الموفق

----------


## mtaham

ما شاء الله ابداع متواصل بارك الله فيك

----------


## dana.t

ماشألله اخ الجميل على التوصيات الرائعة انا مبتدئة هنا

----------


## aljameel

> سبحان الله وانا انقل المشاركه هبط ما شاء الله يريت جميل باشا تحدد لنا الأهداف الهبوط

 مبروووك تستاهل كل خير 
من الصباح ذكرت هدف اول له 230 9  
وبأذن الله سابلغك ببقاي الاهداف لو بيواصل نزول 
هو له هدف اخر تقريبا 9100 + - 
والله اعلم

----------


## dana.t

مبروووووووووووووووووك للجميع

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

طمنا على اليورو استرالى يا زعيم

----------


## arwa1

الحمد لله على جميع نعمه وافضاله 
ما اقول الا بارك الله في الاخ الجميل
وان يبارك له في ماله وولده    ويزيده علما

----------


## aljameel

من سأل عن اليورو استرالي الاهداف ذكرتها بالتوصية  هدف اول والله اعلم 1.9200 لل 9170 بأذن الله  وهدف اخر 9000 بأذن الله   ومحتمل يواصل نزول ساحدد له اهداف لو استجد جديد  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون للمراقبة محتمل يرتد و يصعد  لل 145.60 + - بأذن الله  
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون للمراقبة محتمل يرتد و يصعد لل 145.60 + - بأذن الله  
> والله اعلم

 احتمال يرتد من 144.30 لل 144 والله اعلم

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

> من سأل عن اليورو استرالي الاهداف ذكرتها بالتوصية  هدف اول والله اعلم 1.9200 لل 9170 بأذن الله  وهدف اخر 9000 بأذن الله   ومحتمل يواصل نزول ساحدد له اهداف لو استجد جديد  والله الموفق

 طمنتى ان الموضوع نزول ان شاء الله انا داخل عليه من 1.9300 والله الموفق لو استجد شىء قولى يا  جميل وسأضع هدفى الاول 200 ان شاء الله بس هوه كده مفيش منو خوف انو صعود خلاص الوجهه نزول؟

----------


## aljameel

من اراد الدخول بالمجنون  الستوب 143.55   المهم وضع الستوب اولا  وتحريك الستوب مع الارتفاع  والله اعلم هدف 145.60 + - بأذن الله  هدف اخر 146.40 بأذن الله   وممكن يواصل صعود لل 147 واكثر  انا الاهداف تقريبيه   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة  
والله راحت علي الصلاة بالمسجد الله لا يشغلنا الا بطاعته

----------


## basel232

السلام عليكم  
ألف مبروك الأهداف  
ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
أبو مروان  سعر المجنون مناسب الآن للدخول  144.44 ولا آخذه قريب من الستوب لو نزل  همسة * باوند فرنك روعه وإنت أروع

----------


## dana.t

اليرو استرالي هل غير اتجاهه؟؟؟

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

> مبروووك تستاهل كل خير 
> من الصباح ذكرت هدف اول له 230 9  
> وبأذن الله سابلغك ببقاي الاهداف لو بيواصل نزول 
> هو له هدف اخر تقريبا 9100 + - 
> والله اعلم

 
الله يبارك لك هوه صعد الان ببشاعه مره اخرى لمستويات 9340 هل ده تصحيح بس   مش عارف ليه كده مع انو كسر لتحت الوو القديم ربنا يستر ويكمل نزول  
تحليلو الموجى بيقول ايه عندك يا جميل باشا

----------


## aljameel

المجنون حركته مريبة يجب الانتباه

----------


## dana.t

سيد الجميل كيف وضع اليورو استرليني هل من خوف؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم المجنون يرتد من 143.30 + - 
كسر 143 والبقاء تحتها يواصل نزول والله اعلم

----------


## المسعودي H

اخي الجميل اليورو استرالي عليه دايفرجنس سلبي على الساعه طلوع ايه رايك

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل اليورو استرالي عليه دايفرجنس سلبي على الساعه طلوع ايه رايك

 كل شي محتمل اخي  
تحت 411 بأذن الله ينزل  
حركته مع حركة المجنون اذا ارتد المجنون هذا ينزل 
والله اعلم

----------


## dana.t

نغلق اليورو استرالي او نضع ستوب سيد الجميل؟؟؟؟

----------


## توفيق12

اذا كان سعر الدخول الان جيد بالنسبة لليورو استرالي هل ندخل بيع

----------


## ميرو

اعتقد ان المجنون نزول لتكون نموذج فراشة 
اعتقد ان المجنون سيذهب لمستوى 141/142 لو اغلق بانعكاسية الاربع ساعات الحالية

----------


## لبنان

> كل شي محتمل اخي  
> تحت 411 بأذن الله ينزل  
> حركته مع حركة المجنون اذا ارتد المجنون هذا ينزل 
> والله اعلم

 معلم  ابو مروان  هل الذهب اقترب من الانهيار

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم المجنون الان اما ارتداد ويذهب به لل 146 تقريبا  كسر 143 سيذهب لل 141.50 وارتداد منها متوقع والله اعلم  وبأذن الله اول اهدافه لو نزل 141.50 تقريبا وارتد 147 لل 150 والله اعلم  طبعا يتخللها محطات صاعدة ونازله   والله الموفق

----------


## mtaham

كم الاستوب المناسب لصفقة بيع اليورو استرالى

----------


## aljameel

من دخل بالمجنون شراء تحريك الستوب  
لانه حتى اللحضة الارتداد غير مطمئن والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> كم الاستوب المناسب لصفقة بيع اليورو استرالى

 والله اعلم 405

----------


## dana.t

سيد الجميل اليورو استرالي هل هو صاعد ام نازل؟؟؟؟

----------


## توفيق12

هل السعر الحالي لليور استرالي جيد للدخول

----------


## aljameel

لمن خسر ابشرو بأحسن منها أن شاء الله وتوفيقة
 خيرها بغيرها بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> هل السعر الحالي لليور استرالي جيد للدخول

 الافضل الانتظار والله اعلم 
فوات ربح ولا خسارة

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

ان شاء الله نزول يا جماعه لليورو استرالى لا داعى للقلق

----------


## arwa1

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو خليل

ماهو وضع اليورو دولار عندك يا غالي وخلينا انريح اشوي من هالازواج السريعه والسبريدها العالي وشكرااااا   :Eh S(7):  :Good:  :013:  :Icon26:

----------


## توفيق12

> الافضل الانتظار والله اعلم 
> فوات ربح ولا خسارة

 ننتظر معك اخي ابومروان 
انا الان مريح لم ادخل اي صفقة لهذا اليوم بعد
اخر صفقة هي الدولار ين

----------


## aljameel

> ماهو وضع اليورو دولار عندك يا غالي وخلينا انريح اشوي من هالازواج السريعه والسبريدها العالي وشكرااااا

 اكتبت توصية من يوم الجمعة انه نازل   واليوم اكدت التوصية وحددت الاهداف  والله اعلم  يصعد ومن ثم ارتداد من 560 تقريبا ومواصلة النزول بأذن الله   كهدف اول 1.3400 تقريبا والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اكتبت توصية من يوم الجمعة انه نازل   واليوم اكدت التوصية وحددت الاهداف  والله اعلم يصعد ومن ثم ارتداد من 560 تقريبا ومواصلة النزول بأذن الله    كهدف اول 1.3400 تقريبا والله اعلم

  من اراد الدخول بيع مراقبته وعدم الاستعجال اقرب نقطة لل 600 بيع والستوب 600  والله اعلم

----------


## basel232

السلام عليكم  
كيفكم جميعا .... كيفك عزيزي أبو مروان

----------


## أبو خليل

> اكتبت توصية من يوم الجمعة انه نازل   واليوم اكدت التوصية وحددت الاهداف  والله اعلم يصعد ومن ثم ارتداد من 560 تقريبا ومواصلة النزول بأذن الله    كهدف اول 1.3400 تقريبا والله اعلم

 الله يعطيك مليون عافية وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك يا احلى الجمييييييييييييييل ،،،   :015:  :Eh S(7):  :Good:  :Icon26:

----------


## dana.t

ممكن افاتك سيد الجميل على اليورو استرالي ؟؟؟ظ

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم  اليورو دولار هاهو بوادر نزول وخاصة اخوان لنا بالمنتدى يؤكدو نزولة  والله يستر لايخدع الكل  التوصية من يوم الجمعة بيع والهدف 1.3310  والستوب ذكرته الهاي ليوم الجمعة  الان من اراد دخول بيع من السعر الحالي  1.3647   الستوب  1.3680  او الانتظار لو صعد قريب من الستوب الحالي  او لو واصل صعود قريب من الستوب توصية يوم الجمعة  1.3737  لانه متوقع صعود لل 1.3700 تقريبا والله اعلم  وبيعة من اقرب نقطة للستوب  والستوب 1.3737  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.3400 + -  1.3310 + -  1.3260 + -  او الربح بالقناعة  والله الموفق  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالدخول بيع الا من اقرب نقطة للستوب

 للمشاااااااااااااااهدة

----------


## ahmed_samir77

السلام عليكم أخى الجميل  اليورو دولار إيه أخباره ، و الدولار فرنك لو تفضلت  جزاكم الله خبرا

----------


## aljameel

المجنون لمن دخل به شراء  
ليذهب لل 146 بأذن الله يجب اختراق الهاي اليوم 
والله اعلم 
احد ضرب معه الاستوب للمجنون 
انا نزل لل 143.51 وارتد 
ارجو الاجابة

----------


## arwa1

هل الكيبل مناسب للبيع   وصل لنقطه الستوب

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم أخى الجميل  اليورو دولار إيه أخباره ، و الدولار فرنك لو تفضلت  جزاكم الله خبرا

 اليورو ارجع للصفحة السابقة  متوقع الارتداد من 560 اقرب نقطة لو ارتفع لل 600 بيع والستوب 600  والله اعلم  الدولار فرنك متوقع صعود بأذن الله 1.1300 ولو اخترق 1.1350 هاتشوفه فوق 1.1420 بأذن الله بشرط عدم كسر 1.170  والله اعلم

----------


## بسيم محمد

اليورو نزل ل 1.3522 ويبدو أنه في طريقه الى 1.3400

----------


## aljameel

> هل الكيبل مناسب للبيع وصل لنقطه الستوب

 فوق 730 ليس للبيع  كسر 700 مواصلة النزول ممكن مع اخذ الحذر الستوب 750  لمواصلة النزول يجب كسر 600  والله اعلم

----------


## basel232

أبو مروان المجنون لو إخترق الهاي اليوم الطريق مفتوح أمامه حتى 146.90  
هل نظرتي صح؟

----------


## aljameel

المجنون لو ما اخترق الهاي متوقع نزول لل 142.70 تقريبا والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان المجنون لو إخترق الهاي اليوم الطريق مفتوح أمامه حتى 146.90  
> هل نظرتي صح؟

 الطريق مفتوح له 146 وممكن 147 وممكن 148  صعب تحديد الهدف  
لاكن باي لحضة تتوقع النزول 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

اليورو استرالي لو نزل المجنون متوقع صعودة  يجب الانتباه 
المهم تحت 400 متوقع نزوله  
والله اعلم

----------


## basel232

أخواني حاولوا وإنتم تتابعون تذكرون الله .. تكثرون من الإستغفار.. الله يجعلنا وإياكم من الذاكرين الله كثيرا 
والذاكرات

----------


## mostafa_anwr

طيب المجنون الهاى بتاع اليوم كام

----------


## mtaham

> طيب المجنون الهاى بتاع اليوم كام

  145.12

----------


## aljameel

اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى   والله اعلم  اي اغلاق شمعة اربع ساعات الان الشمعة لو اغلقت تحت 143.60 تقريبا ممكن ينزل  وكل شمعة اربع ساعات اخرى زيد 20 نقطة بمعنى الشمعة الجاية يجب الاغلاق فوق 143.80  والله اعلم المجنون جنون صعود مالم يغلق شمعة تحت  هو على العموم الموجة العامة صاعدة   ولازلنا نبحث عن قمة الموجة 2 الي منها يكون ارتداد تصحيحي للموجة الصاعدة  انا اليوم ارفقت نموذج رأس وكتفين صاعد على الديلي والاربع ساعات 80 لل 90 % تقريبا متكون الرأس والكتفين هدفه فوق 160 والله اعلم  ارجو رسمه لديكم وابداء الري بصحة الرأس والكتفين او عدم صحته  بالنهاية اتوقع الصعود اقرب من النزول اي نزول هو نزول تصحيحي  والله الموفق

----------


## basel232

> طيب المجنون الهاى بتاع اليوم كام

  
145.02

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  راقبو الفرنك ين اتوقع الصعود له والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 87.06  الستوب 86.90  من اراد الدخول شراء   وهدفه فوق لو صح التوقع بالصعود  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين متوقع صعود والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 133.03   من اراد الدخول شراء مراقبته لو نزل   الستوب 132.60  الهدف بالقناعة بأذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## حسن الشاعر

سلام عليكم 
اخي الجميل فرنك ين هل في هدف معين

----------


## توفيق12

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  راقبو الفرنك ين اتوقع الصعود له والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 87.06  الستوب 86.90  من اراد الدخول شراء   وهدفه فوق لو صح التوقع بالصعود   والله الموفق

  
تم الدخول
بالتوفيق تم ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين   والله اعلم  متوقع صعود  من اراد دخول شراء يراقبة لو نزل   الهدف بالقناعة بأذن الله  الستوب 97.96  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  راقبو الفرنك ين اتوقع الصعود له والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 87.06  الستوب 86.90  من اراد الدخول شراء   وهدفه فوق لو صح التوقع بالصعود   والله الموفق

 أن شاء الله يصعد  لو صعد كما هو متوقع بأذن الله  الهدف الاول والله اعلم 88.20 تقريبا   لو واصل صعود بأذن الله سأحدد باقي الاهدف  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   راقبو الفرنك ين اتوقع الصعود له والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 87.06  الستوب 86.90  من اراد الدخول شراء   وهدفه فوق لو صح التوقع بالصعود   والله الموفق

 لو نزل وضرب الستوب متوقع الارتداد من 86.60 او 86.30 او 86  وبأذن الله مايضرب  والله اعلم

----------


## ابو نوران

الله يطول بعمرك كم هدف اليورو ين وشاكر لك

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم لبعض الوقت 
تعبت والله  
أن شاء الله كله بأجرة عند رب العالمين

----------


## توفيق12

اخي ابومروان 
روح ارتاح شويا
الله يجازيك كل خير
________
اخي ابونوران الهدف حسب القناعة

----------


## Leonardo

ارتاح اخى الجميل .. ربنا يزيدك من علمه و يرحمك و يبارك ليك فى رزقك و صحتك و اولادك .. متابعين معك ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> الله يطول بعمرك كم هدف اليورو ين وشاكر لك

 الهدف بالقناعة 
ولاكن لو اخترق الهاي اليوم متوقع بأذن الله 135.50 تقريبا وقد تزيد على ذلك والله اعلم
لو واصل عطاء خير وبركة 
وانا متابع معكم 
بس ارتاح شوي ارهقت

----------


## ahmed_samir77

أخى الجميل أنا عندى عملية بيع على اليورو التريلنيج أخرجها على 1.355 أقرب نقطة بيع ثانية على اليورو دولار ماهى  وشكرا

----------


## basel232

الله يعطيك العافية يالغالي ويجزاك خير على التوصيات  
الله يعينك .. بحول الله موفقين وتتحقق الأهداف يارب  
قولوا يارب

----------


## لبنان

> الهدف بالقناعة 
> ولاكن لو اخترق الهاي اليوم متوقع بأذن الله 135.50 تقريبا وقد تزيد على ذلك والله اعلم
> لو واصل عطاء خير وبركة 
> وانا متابع معكم 
> بس ارتاح شوي ارهقت

 خبرتك يا معلم في مشاركة سابقة بان الذهب سينهار لو انك نتبهتلها كانت فرصة حلوة وعندما اجد فرصة جيدة سوف اخبرك عنها ان شاء الله

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

اليورو استرالى يتبع اليورو دولار فلنراقب

----------


## توفيق12

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  راقبو الفرنك ين اتوقع الصعود له والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 87.06  الستوب 86.90  من اراد الدخول شراء   وهدفه فوق لو صح التوقع بالصعود   والله الموفق

 ضرب الستوب للاسف 
الحمد لله

----------


## لبنان

> ضرب الستوب للاسف 
> الحمد لله

 الحمد  لله  على  كل حال  اليورو  ين  ذاهب  الى  الستوب  ايضا 
هل  صدر  اخبار  جديدة   عكست  اتجاه  السوق

----------


## aljameel

> لو نزل وضرب الستوب متوقع الارتداد من 86.60 او 86.30 او 86  وبأذن الله مايضرب   والله اعلم

 الحمد لله على كل شي   معوضة بأذن الله  سامحوني غفوة شوي  الحمد لله خسارة اتوقع من 10 لل 20 نقطة  وأن شاء الله تتعوض بأحسن منها  المهم راقبو النقاط هذه والله اعلم

----------


## لبنان

الله  يعطيك  الصحة والعافيه يا  ابو مروان 
اليورو   ين  ضرب  الستوب  ورجع  طلع  ولكن  الدولار  ياباني  كنت  ما  حاطتلو  ستوب  والحمد  لله  رجع  نبقى  معه  ام  نخرج

----------


## aljameel

> لو نزل وضرب الستوب متوقع الارتداد من 86.60 او 86.30 او 86  وبأذن الله مايضرب   والله اعلم

 المهم ركزو على النقاط بأذن الله فيه خير كثير والله اعلم  اول هدف بأذن الله متوقع من 150 لل 200 نقطة   وله اهداف اخرى  لو نزل لاحدهم وارتد الستوب اللو الي عملة  والله الموفق  الان أستاذنكم للصلاة

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه يا ابو مروان 
> اليورو ين ضرب الستوب ورجع طلع ولكن الدولار ياباني كنت ما حاطتلو ستوب والحمد لله رجع نبقى معه ام نخرج

 مايخوف خليك فيه بأذن الله تتدعيلي 
مع الصعود تحريك الستوب 
سأحدد اهدافه الان للصلاة أستاذنكم

----------


## لبنان

[quote=aljameel;1082217]المهم ركزو على النقاط بأذن الله فيه خير كثير والله اعلم  اول هدف بأذن الله متوقع من 150 لل 200 نقطة   وله اهداف اخرى  لو نزل لاحدهم وارتد الستوب اللو الي عملة  والله الموفق  الان أستاذنكم للصلاة 
الله  يتقبل  وجزاك  الله  خيرا

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل هل الاتجاة الجنوبى للمجنون مستمر؟؟؟؟؟؟وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين  والله اعلم  متوقع نزول لل 86.10 والارتداد منها بأذن الله  الشراء من النقطة المذكورة او قريب منها  بأذن الله الهدف الاول 88.60 تقريبا  الستوب مبدأيا 85.50 لو تم الشراء وصعد رفع الستوب للو الذي نزل له  الشراء من بعد مراقبة لا للاستعجال  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> عم جميل هل الاتجاة الجنوبى للمجنون مستمر؟؟؟؟؟؟وجزاك الله خير

 مراقبة ماخليه يفلت مني بأذن الله 
المهم راقبو 143.50 لو اقترب منها ممكن يرتد منها والله اعلم

----------


## توفيق12

ايضا ضرب ستوب اليورو ين بعد الفرنك ين
الحمد لله 
اول صفقتين لهذا اليوم وضرب للستوب 
الحمد لله على كل حال
ننتظر التعويض ان شاء الله تعالى

----------


## aljameel

شايفين بعصت المزاج 
انا والله وضعت الستوب قريب من الدخول خوف عليكم من الخسارة 
بأذن الله ينزل  
المفروض ينزل قريب من 86 واتوقع ينزل عدم الاستعجال

----------


## basel232

واللي راكب في بص الفرنك ين ينزل ويطلع معهم إذا إرتد

----------


## arwa1

اخي الجميل
بعيد عن الحسد        كم صفقه خسرانه مرت علينا
ماشاء الله عليك      يعنى 2 خسرانه او 3 ايش المشكله   والستوب صغير     الحمد لله على نعمه
بارك الله فيك     وتقبل الله منا منك صالح الاعمال

----------


## aljameel

> ايضا ضرب ستوب اليورو ين بعد الفرنك ين
> الحمد لله 
> اول صفقتين لهذا اليوم وضرب للستوب 
> الحمد لله على كل حال
> ننتظر التعويض ان شاء الله تعالى

 الحمد لله  
العوض من الله 
ابشر بالخير بأذن الله 
بأذن الله نقاط الخسارة اضربهم ب 10 ربح بأذن الله 
والله اعلم 
الصبر جميل

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين  والله اعلم  متوقع نزول لل 86.10 والارتداد منها بأذن الله  الشراء من النقطة المذكورة او قريب منها  بأذن الله الهدف الاول 88.60 تقريبا  الستوب مبدأيا 85.50 لو تم الشراء وصعد رفع الستوب للو الذي نزل له  الشراء من بعد مراقبة لا للاستعجال   والله الموفق

 للمشاهدة

----------


## لبنان

> الحمد لله  
> العوض من الله 
> ابشر بالخير بأذن الله 
> بأذن الله نقاط الخسارة اضربهم ب 10 ربح بأذن الله 
> والله اعلم 
> الصبر جميل

 ان  شاء الله   الدولار  ين  الى  الهدف 
انا  خرجت  من  الذهب  الحمد  لله    70  دولار  خفت  كبر  العقد

----------


## توفيق12

نعم اخي ابومروان 
مافيش مشكلة في الخسارة والشيء الاجابي ان الستوب صغير 
ان شاء الله نعوضها يارب 
وفي انتظار الفرنك ين في الاسفل لننقض عليه

----------


## mtaham

هل هناك جديد فى صفقة اليورو استرالى

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الليورو ين   المتوقع والله اعلم نزول لل 132.20 + - والارتداد منها  الشراء من النقطة المذكورة من بعد مراقبة لو واصل نزول ونزل تحت 132   يفضل الانتظار المهم الستوب 131.60 ورفع الستوب بعد الارتداد للو وهكذا مع كل ارتفاع رفع الستوب  الهدف بأذن الله الاول 135.80 تقريبا  والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> هل هناك جديد فى صفقة اليورو استرالى

 الان يفضل الانتظار 
مجرد ارتداد للفرنك ين واليورو ين من النقاط الي حددتها متوقع نزول له 
للمراقبة

----------


## لبنان

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الليورو ين   المتوقع والله اعلم نزول لل 132.20 + - والارتداد منها  الشراء من النقطة المذكورة من بعد مراقبة لو واصل نزول ونزل تحت 132   يفضل الانتظار المهم الستوب 131.60 ورفع الستوب بعد الارتداد للو وهكذا مع كل ارتفاع رفع الستوب  الهدف بأذن الله الاول 135.80 تقريبا  والله اعلم   والله الموفق

 اخي  الكريم  اذا  بعنا  الان  بهدف  ال 80  نقطه  كم  يكون الستوب

----------


## aljameel

الدولار ين من داخل به شراء مراقبة الهاي اختراقه مزيد من الصعود والله اعلم 
مراقبته لو بداء بالنزول جني الربح واخذه مرة اخرى من تحت 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الكريم اذا بعنا الان بهدف ال 80 نقطه كم يكون الستوب

 اخاف يواصل صعود كل شي متوقع 
هو المفروض ينزل للنقطة التي حددتها والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

من اراد بيع للمغامر والهاي الان الي عمله ستوب الفرنك ين واليورو ين 
للمغامرين الخسارة 10 نقاط العقد صغير

----------


## aljameel

> من اراد بيع للمغامر والهاي الان الي عمله ستوب الفرنك ين واليورو ين 
> للمغامرين الخسارة 10 نقاط العقد صغير

 فوات ربح ولا خسارة  
السوق ملي بالفرص والله اعلم

----------


## mostafa_anwr

استاذ جميل استفسار( الواضح ان المجنون نازل طيب مش حياخد الدولار ين معه؟؟)

----------


## basel232

أبو مروان اليورو دولا بدا يقرب من 3600   هل ما زالت التوصية قائمة؟

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك   والله اعلم  متوقع الارتداد من 450 + - تقريبا بأذن الله للمراقبة  الشراء من بعد مراقبة  وهدفه بأذن الله فوق 600 والله اعلم  عدم الاستعجال بالشراء  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان اليورو دولا بدا يقرب من 3600   هل ما زالت التوصية قائمة؟

 اتوقع اليورو ين والفرنك ين اذا ارتدو من النقاط التي حدتها احتمال هو بينزل 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين  والله اعلم  متوقع نزول لل 86.10 والارتداد منها بأذن الله  الشراء من النقطة المذكورة او قريب منها  بأذن الله الهدف الاول 88.60 تقريبا  الستوب مبدأيا 85.50 لو تم الشراء وصعد رفع الستوب للو الذي نزل له  الشراء من بعد مراقبة لا للاستعجال   والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الليورو ين   المتوقع والله اعلم نزول لل 132.20 + - والارتداد منها  الشراء من النقطة المذكورة من بعد مراقبة لو واصل نزول ونزل تحت 132   يفضل الانتظار المهم الستوب 131.60 ورفع الستوب بعد الارتداد للو وهكذا مع كل ارتفاع رفع الستوب  الهدف بأذن الله الاول 135.80 تقريبا  والله اعلم  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الباوند فرنك   والله اعلم  متوقع الارتداد من 450 + - تقريبا بأذن الله للمراقبة  الشراء من بعد مراقبة  وهدفه بأذن الله فوق 600 والله اعلم  عدم الاستعجال بالشراء   والله الموفق

       للمشااهدة ولا للاستعجال

----------


## aljameel

احد دخل بيع على الفرنك ين واليورو ين

----------


## mostafa_anwr

جميل باشا البوند استرالى كسر ترند هابط على الاربع سعات ما رايك؟؟

----------


## basel232

بالنسبة لي برا السوق 
أنتظر الإشارة منك يا جنرال

----------


## aljameel

> جميل باشا البوند استرالى كسر ترند هابط على الاربع سعات ما رايك؟؟

 للاسف يامصطفى بياناته ماهي عندي

----------


## aljameel

المهم من باع مراقبة النقاط المتوقع الارتداد منها اما ارتداد او مواصلة نزول 
لو واصل نزول الاحتفاظ بهم 
الاقرب والله اعلم ارتداد من النقاط او قريب منهم ثم مواصلة الصعود بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين والله اعلم ارتداد من 97.80 لل 97.50 تقريبا  بأذن الله  الدخول بعد المراقبة  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال اخاف يواصل نزول   هذا دولار ماعلية امان

----------


## mostafa_anwr

جزاك الله خير تعبك بكثرة الاسئلة

----------


## basel232

عزيزي مروان  
إذن أنت تفضل الإنتظار بدون وضع أوامر معلقه .. إذا رأينا إرتد ندخل ..

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الدولار ين من اراد شراء والستوب اللو

----------


## aljameel

> عزيزي مروان  
> إذن أنت تفضل الإنتظار بدون وضع أوامر معلقه .. إذا رأينا إرتد ندخل ..

 انا احب اقتناص الفرص من اقرب نقطة من الارتداد 
والستوب قريب من الدخول 
انا شايف كذا من اراد اختيارطريقة الدخول الي بتناسبه ووضع الستوب الي يناسبه 
مبدي السوق ملي بالفرص فوات ربح ولاخسارة 
انا غلط صح الله اعلم 
اكسب نقاط كثيرة واخسر نقاط لاسمح الله لاتتعدى 5% لل 10% من النقاط المكتسبة 
التي ربي رزقني بها ولا ازعل على فرصة ضاعت ابحث عن غيرة

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون للمراقبة  والله اعلم  احتمال اكتفى نزول والله اعلم اقتناصة من اقرب نقطة من اللو الي عملة والستوب اللو  عدم الاستعجال الشراء بعد المراقبة لانه واقف على نقطة دعم قوية  والله يرزق الجميع

----------


## dana.t

الفرنك ين من هنا شراء ام الانتظار؟؟؟

----------


## المسعودي H

ابو مروان ممكن الاسترالي دولار لعب بحسبتي لعب اليوم هل اكتفا نزول والا باقي

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين والله اعلم ارتداد من 97.80 لل 97.50 تقريبا بأذن الله  الدخول بعد المراقبة  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال اخاف يواصل نزول    هذا دولار ماعلية امان

 لو واصل نزول احتمال الارتداد والله اعلم 96.70 بأذن الله اتوقع اكتفى نزول  كنسبة 70% ارتداد من هنا 30% نزول لل 96.70  اعتقد التوصية واضحة  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين  والله اعلم  متوقع نزول لل 86.10 والارتداد منها بأذن الله  الشراء من النقطة المذكورة او قريب منها  بأذن الله الهدف الاول 88.60 تقريبا  الستوب مبدأيا 85.50 لو تم الشراء وصعد رفع الستوب للو الذي نزل له  الشراء من بعد مراقبة لا للاستعجال   والله الموفق

 اتوقع لازم ينزل حتى يواصل صعود والله اعلم  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

من دخل بالمجنون واليورو ين والدولار ين رفع الستوب لمركز الدخول + السبيرد  
لو نزل تكون الخسارة صفر 
وتحريك الستوب مع الارتفاع  
والله اعلم 
وبأذن الله للاهداف يارب

----------


## لبنان

> احد دخل بيع على الفرنك ين واليورو ين

  :AA:   نعم  بايع اليورو ين

----------


## aljameel

عدم الاستعجال على الفرنك ين 
غصب عنه ينزل والله اعلم 
الي مخوفني يسحب معه الباقي عائلة الين الله يستر

----------


## aljameel

اخوان ساعدوني برفع التوصيات ليراه من لم يراه او الان داخل
 والله تعبت

----------


## aljameel

> من دخل بالمجنون واليورو ين والدولار ين رفع الستوب لمركز الدخول + السبيرد  
> لو نزل تكون الخسارة صفر 
> وتحريك الستوب مع الارتفاع  
> والله اعلم 
> وبأذن الله للاهداف يارب

   للمشااااااااااااهدة

----------


## dana.t

سلامتك من التعب سيد الجميل

----------


## يزن_تيم

استاذي ما رأيك باليورو هل هو مناسب للشراء

----------


## Leonardo

ارتاح شوية اخى ابو مروان انت بقالك كتير مش ارتحت ملحقتش ترتاح نص ساعة على بعض و رجعت تانى .. ارتاح شوية عشان تقدر تواصل و ربنا يديك الصحة و العافية

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي ما رأيك باليورو هل هو مناسب للشراء

 حدد يورو مع  مين

----------


## لبنان

> اخوان ساعدوني برفع التوصيات ليراه من لم يراه او الان داخل
> والله تعبت

  الله  يعطيك  الصحة  والعافية  انت  ما  قصرت  ابدا  ريح  نفسك  كم  ساعة  واحنا  بانتظارك  ان شاء الله

----------


## يزن_تيم

اقصد اليورو مع الدولار اخي

----------


## aljameel

اقصد ساعدوني برفع التوصيات الاخيرة 
حتى الجميع بأذن الله يستفيد منها 
وانتم تتطلعو على النقاط المذكورة فيها

----------


## aljameel

> اقصد اليورو مع الدولار اخي

  
اخي والله اعلم النزول اقرب من الصعود 
هو له اهداف 1.3400 
1.3310 
والله اعلم 
انت راقب 585 لو بقاء تحتها بأذن الله للاهداف لوصعد مصيرة النزول والله اعلم 
افضل اقتنص فرصة بيع لو صعد قريب من الستوب وضع الستوب 680 
والله الموفق

----------


## المسعودي H

ابو مروان ممكن تشوف الاسترالي دولار لحس مخي ياشيخ روضه لنا

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان ممكن تشوف الاسترالي دولار لحس مخي ياشيخ روضه لنا

 هاهو نازل ماشاء الله مثل الصاروخ 
هدفه 9200 والله اعلم 
متوقع ارتداد تقريبا لل 300 ثم مواصلة النزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljoufi

تكفى يالجميل عندي شراء يورو/ين 
132.70
اوقف خسارة والا ايش النصيحة والله تعبت من هالسوق

----------


## aljameel

الرجاء عدم الاستعجال باليورو ين 
أستاذنكم الان للصلاة

----------


## aljameel

> تكفى يالجميل عندي شراء يورو/ين 
> 132.70
> اوقف خسارة والا ايش النصيحة والله تعبت من هالسوق

  
جوفي ليهدخلت بدري انا حددت النقاط 
متوقع الان صعود لو واصل صعود احتفظ به لو ارتد ونزل اطلع منه 
لتفادي الخسارة 
والله اعلم

----------


## لبنان

:المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الفرنك ين  والله اعلم  متوقع نزول لل 86.10 والارتداد منها بأذن الله  الشراء من النقطة المذكورة او قريب منها  بأذن الله الهدف الاول 88.60 تقريبا  الستوب مبدأيا 85.50 لو تم الشراء وصعد رفع الستوب للو الذي نزل له  الشراء من بعد مراقبة لا للاستعجال  والله الموفق_  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الليورو ين   المتوقع والله اعلم نزول لل 132.20 + - والارتداد منها  الشراء من النقطة المذكورة من بعد مراقبة لو واصل نزول ونزل تحت 132   يفضل الانتظار المهم الستوب 131.60 ورفع الستوب بعد الارتداد للو وهكذا مع كل ارتفاع رفع الستوب  الهدف بأذن الله الاول 135.80 تقريبا  والله اعلم  والله الموفق_   
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الباوند فرنك   والله اعلم  متوقع الارتداد من 450 + - تقريبا بأذن الله للمراقبة  الشراء من بعد مراقبة  وهدفه بأذن الله فوق 600 والله اعلم  عدم الاستعجال بالشراء   والله الموفق_       للمشااهدة ولا للاستعجال

----------


## المسعودي H

> هاهو نازل ماشاء الله مثل الصاروخ 
> هدفه 9200 والله اعلم 
> متوقع ارتداد تقريبا لل 300 ثم مواصلة النزول والله اعلم

 ابو مروان     :Big Grin:        الاسترالي دولار       الله يعينك ويغفر لوالديك قل امين  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mido1989

انا حاطط امر معلق 
بيع يورو دولار من 1.3575  و الاستوب 1.3604 
ايش رايك فى هذه الصفقه

----------


## mido1989

> انا حاطط امر معلق 
> بيع يورو دولار من 1.3575  و الاستوب 1.3604 
> ايش رايك فى هذه الصفقه

 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان  الاسترالي دولار الله يعينك ويغفر لوالديك قل امين

 المسعودي هلا 
انا قلت لك متوقع ارتفاع لل 300 وصعد 305 ثم نزول للهدف هاهو نازل مثال الصاروخ

----------


## basel232

> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 أخي أبو مروان ذهب للصلاة تقبل الله منا ومنه

----------


## aljameel

> انا حاطط امر معلق 
> بيع يورو دولار من 1.3575 و الاستوب 1.3604 
> ايش رايك فى هذه الصفقه

 ممتاز وممكن تبيع الان من السعر الحالي 562 والستوب 585 
والهدف 400 بأذن الله

----------


## المسعودي H

الاسترالي دولارaud /usd      سعره 7020 الان مني فاهم 300

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين والله اعلم ارتداد من 97.80 لل 97.50 تقريبا بأذن الله  الدخول بعد المراقبة  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال اخاف يواصل نزول    هذا دولار ماعلية امان

   

> لو واصل نزول احتمال الارتداد والله اعلم 96.70 بأذن الله  اتوقع اكتفى نزول  كنسبة 70% ارتداد من هنا 30% نزول لل 96.70  اعتقد التوصية واضحة   والله اعلم

   للمشااااااااااااااااهدة

----------


## توفيق12

للمشاهدة نعم 
الفرنك ين ان شاء الله نازل لانه صعد حتى 87.43 وينزل الان تحت 87

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترالي دولارaud /usd سعره 7020 الان مني فاهم 300

 أسف يالمسعودي والله راح بالي على اليورو استرالي  اولا أنت من وين شمالي سعودي ونعم   وهذه توصية لعيون المسعودي   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي  7031  البيع الان او لو ارتفع   والله اعلم متوقع نزول لل 6850 + - تقريبا بأذن الله  المهم راقب 6920 تقريبا يجب كسرها الارتداد منها مراقبته   احتمال يرتد لل 6960 تقريبا ثم ينزل  لل 6850 لل 6870  والله اعلم  الستوب   7094  الهدف بأذن الله  لو ارتد من 6850   7230 + -   لو ارتد من 6930  الهدف بأذن الله   7180 تقريبا  اهداف احتمال يصعد لها او قريب منها والله اعلم  وهدف بعيد 7400 لل 7500  والله يرزق الجميع ويبعد عنهم الخسارة يارب  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

مبروك لمن دخل تقريبا وصلو لنقاط الارتداد والمجنون ذكرت مراقبة 143.50 احتمال يرتد منها لانها مقاومة قوية وحافظ على الدعم وانتظر فوق حتى بقية عائلة الين من النزول وارتد معهم  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الفرنك ين انا بصراحة كانت فيه نقطاتان 86.70 و 86.10 تقريبا   فأخترت الصغرى خوف من ضرب استوب اخرى سامحوني  الله يرزقنا ويرزقكم جميعا  والله الموفق

----------


## توفيق12

اخي الجميل
توكلت على الله دخلت في الاسترالي دولار
ان شاء الله نعوض فيها

----------


## aljameel

الفرنك ين والله اعلم متوقع نزول مرة اخرى لل 86.20 + - تقريبا 
اخاف يسحب معة عائلة الين 
يجب الحذر

----------


## aljameel

> مبروك لمن دخل تقريبا وصلو لنقاط الارتداد والمجنون ذكرت مراقبة 143.50 احتمال يرتد منها لانها مقاومة قوية وحافظ على الدعم وانتظر فوق حتى بقية عائلة الين من النزول وارتد معهم  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الفرنك ين انا بصراحة كانت فيه نقطاتان 86.70 و 86.10 تقريبا   فأخترت الصغرى خوف من ضرب استوب اخرى سامحوني  الله يرزقنا ويرزقكم جميعا   والله الموفق

  

> الفرنك ين والله اعلم متوقع نزول مرة اخرى لل 86.20 + - تقريبا 
> اخاف يسحب معة عائلة الين 
> يجب الحذر

   للمشاهدة

----------


## المسعودي H

ماقصرت ابو مروان هديه مقبوله انت كريم وحنا نستاهل        حبيب قلبي الشمال والعقال ميال

----------


## aljameel

> أسف يالمسعودي والله راح بالي على اليورو استرالي  اولا أنت من وين شمالي سعودي ونعم   وهذه توصية لعيون المسعودي   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي  7031  البيع الان او لو ارتفع   والله اعلم متوقع نزول لل 6850 + - تقريبا بأذن الله  المهم راقب 6920 تقريبا يجب كسرها الارتداد منها مراقبته  احتمال يرتد لل 6960 تقريبا ثم ينزل  لل 6850 لل 6870  والله اعلم  الستوب   7094  الهدف بأذن الله  لو ارتد من 6850   7230 + -   لو ارتد من 6930  الهدف بأذن الله   7180 تقريبا  اهداف احتمال يصعد لها او قريب منها والله اعلم  وهدف بعيد 7400 لل 7500  والله يرزق الجميع ويبعد عنهم الخسارة يارب   والله الموفق

 للمشااااااااهدة عدلت عليها بعض النقاط

----------


## mido1989

> انا حاطط امر معلق 
> بيع يورو دولار من 1.3575 و الاستوب 1.3604 
> ايش رايك فى هذه الصفقه

 الصفقه تفعلت
ايش رايك فى الاستوب

----------


## hosam ali

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

جميل شوف لنا اليورو استرالى مره اخرى مطمنه عليه نزوول؟

----------


## mido1989

> انا حاطط امر معلق 
> بيع يورو دولار من 1.3575 و الاستوب 1.3604 
> ايش رايك فى هذه الصفقه

  

> الصفقه تفعلت
> ايش رايك فى الاستوب

 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل
> توكلت على الله دخلت في الاسترالي دولار
> ان شاء الله نعوض فيها

 مبرووووووووك بأذن الله للاهداف   المهم راقب 6850 لو واصل نزول بعدها خليلك فيه أنت بائع ماعندك مشكلة  وبأذن الله انا اتابع معك ومع الاخوان بس ذكوروني  شوف هاسألك واحلفك كم نقطة جنيت من التوصية هذا شرط  التوصية واضحة كاعين الشمس والله اعلم  انا بحسبه على السريع للمبتدى وبأمانة من 550 لل 800 نقطة بأذن الله  للمحترف من 800 لل 1000 نقطة بأذن الله  يأ اخوان واخوات بأذن الله يكتب الله التوفيق للتوصية   المفروض والله اعلم مو اقل من 500 نقطة وفوق يارب يرزقنا جميعا   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> جميل شوف لنا اليورو استرالى مره اخرى مطمنه عليه نزوول؟

 اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  والله اعلم  كسر 9260  بأذن الله نازل للهدف 9200 لل 9170  اما مواصلة النزول او ارتداد منها لل 9280 تقريبا ثم يواصل نزول بأذن الله  هدف 9140 تقريبا  وهدف اخر 9100 تقريبا   وهدف اخر 9000 بأذن الله  ومتوقع اكثر والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljoufi

> مبرووووووووك بأذن الله للاهداف   المهم راقب 6850 لو واصل نزول بعدها خليلك فيه أنت بائع ماعندك مشكلة  وبأذن الله انا اتابع معك ومع الاخوان بس ذكوروني  شوف هاسألك واحلفك كم نقطة جنيت من التوصية هذا شرط  التوصية واضحة كاعين الشمس والله اعلم  انا بحسبه على السريع للمبتدى وبأمانة من 550 لل 800 نقطة بأذن الله  للمحترف من 800 لل 1000 نقطة بأذن الله  يأ اخوان واخوات بأذن الله يكتب الله التوفيق للتوصية   المفروض والله اعلم مو اقل من 500 نقطة وفوق يارب يرزقنا جميعا    والله الموفق

 طيب وشلون 
ياخوي صار لي في هالسوق حوالي شهرين وانا كل شوي يخلص الرصيد واروح أشحن تقول بطاقة سوا  :18:

----------


## aljameel

> الصفقه تفعلت
> ايش رايك فى الاستوب

  
مبروك هاهو ماشاء الله نازل مثل الصاروخ 
بأذن الله للهدف الاول والثاني وممكن  اكثر والله اعلم

----------


## altamo7

يا خوي الجميل  كلمة حق تقال ما شاء الله عليك محترف والله يزيدك علم ويبارك لك في رزقك ونفعنا بك 
تشكر على كل الجهود

----------


## mido1989

> مبروك هاهو ماشاء الله نازل مثل الصاروخ 
> بأذن الله للهدف الاول والثاني وممكن  اكثر والله اعلم

 ايش رايك فى الاستوب 
انا حاجز جزء من الربح و واضع الاستوب عند 1.3561

----------


## المسعودي H

> طيب وشلون 
> ياخوي صار لي في هالسوق حوالي شهرين وانا كل شوي يخلص الرصيد واروح أشحن تقول بطاقة سوا

 هههههههههه  :18:    الله يرج بليسك والله ضحكت لين قلت بس عليك بزين نهايه الاسبوع :Big Grin:

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

جميل شوف لنا اليورو استرالى مره اخرى مطمنه عليه نزوول؟

----------


## aljameel

> ايش رايك فى الاستوب 
> انا حاجز جزء من الربح و واضع الاستوب عند 1.3561

 ضع الستوب 550 
متوقع صعود لل 520 لل 530 ثم مواصلة نزول والله اعلم

----------


## basel232

الله يوفقك يا أبو مروان 
اليورودولار كم محطه في طريقة لل400

----------


## aljameel

> يا خوي الجميل كلمة حق تقال ما شاء الله عليك محترف والله يزيدك علم ويبارك لك في رزقك ونفعنا بك 
> تشكر على كل الجهود

 جزاك الله خير 
بأذن الله تشوف الخير كله من اليوم وطالع قول يارب 
والله افرح اذا احد دعاء لي ووالدي

----------


## aljameel

> الله يوفقك يا أبو مروان 
> اليورودولار كم محطه في طريقة لل400

 خريطة متوقعها قابلة للصواب والخطى 
ممكن واحد يجي مهندس عملة يغير الخريطة كل شي جائز 
بس انا وراه يغير الخطة افكك شفرة الخطة 
والله اعلم كسر 580 يذهب به لل 430 تقريبا بأذن الله 
ثم يصعد 500 لل 490 ومن ثم نزول بأذن الله لل 400 وعليه شويت حته  
احتمال من 400 لل 3320 تقريبا 
ومتوقع 3260 تقريبا وممكن اكثر 
والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## ابو ثلاث

aljameel 
ابداع في ابداع  
الله يجزاك خير

----------


## aljameel

> جميل شوف لنا اليورو استرالى مره اخرى مطمنه عليه نزوول؟

 رايح بسرعة 50 لل 150 كيلو بالساعة كل شي متوقع منه 
بأذن الله سيذهب 9200 لل 9150 والله اعلم واصل نزول خليك 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ضع الستوب 550 
> متوقع صعود لل 520 لل 530 ثم مواصلة نزول والله اعلم

 اوكي صعد لل 520 والان كم قول ماشاء الله 
بأذن الله للهدف الاول 430 تقريبا واصل نزول خليك فيه

----------


## aljameel

> aljameel 
> ابداع في ابداع  
> الله يجزاك خير

 والله يجزاك الخير كله

----------


## المسعودي H

قل امين ابو مروان جعلك انت والديك للجنه بعد ماقريت ردك كان عندي عقود شرا على الاسترالي دولار على طول بعت وعكست الصفقه بيع انا عاد شغلي النقطه بعشر دولار

----------


## basel232

> خريطة متوقعها قابلة للصواب والخطى 
> ممكن واحد يجي مهندس عملة يغير الخريطة كل شي جائز 
> بس انا وراه يغير الخطة افكك شفرة الخطة 
> والله اعلم كسر 580 يذهب به لل 430 تقريبا بأذن الله 
> ثم يصعد 500 لل 490 ومن ثم نزول بأذن الله لل 400 وعليه شويت حته  
> احتمال من 400 لل 3320 تقريبا 
> ومتوقع 3260 تقريبا وممكن اكثر 
> والله اعلم 
> والله الموفق

  
عزيزي تقصد كسر 480 سيذهب إلي 430 بإذن الله

----------


## aljoufi

الله يسعدك يالجميل ايش وضع AUD/USD
على فكره ايش الارقام هذي ياخي مالقيتها في اسعار العملات 
خريطة متوقعها قابلة للصواب والخطى 
ممكن واحد يجي مهندس عملة يغير الخريطة كل شي جائز 
بس انا وراه يغير الخطة افكك شفرة الخطة 
والله اعلم كسر 580 يذهب به لل 430 تقريبا بأذن الله 
ثم يصعد 500 لل 490 ومن ثم نزول بأذن الله لل 400 وعليه شويت حته  
احتمال من 400 لل 3320 تقريبا 
ومتوقع 3260 تقريبا وممكن اكثر 
تحملني الله يسعدك

----------


## توفيق12

اخي ابومروان انت قلت ان الاسترالي دولار فيه خير كثير بحول الله 
انا بعد ساعة ساخرج ولن اتابع الصفقة 
هل اضع الهدف 0.9000

----------


## basel232

> الله يسعدك يالجميل ايش وضع AUD/USD
> على فكره ايش الارقام هذي ياخي مالقيتها في اسعار العملات 
> خريطة متوقعها قابلة للصواب والخطى 
> ممكن واحد يجي مهندس عملة يغير الخريطة كل شي جائز 
> بس انا وراه يغير الخطة افكك شفرة الخطة 
> والله اعلم كسر 580 يذهب به لل 430 تقريبا بأذن الله 
> ثم يصعد 500 لل 490 ومن ثم نزول بأذن الله لل 400 وعليه شويت حته  
> احتمال من 400 لل 3320 تقريبا 
> ومتوقع 3260 تقريبا وممكن اكثر 
> تحملني الله يسعدك

   
عزيزي الجوفي هذي أسعار اليورو دولار
 وإنت تسأل  الزوج اللي تسأل عنه الدولار الأسترالي دولار أمريكي 
الله يرزقك وويسر أمرك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم  ابو العطاء انا مسمية طبعا بتوفيق الله  لو اقولكم انا من امس للأن كم اخذت منه نقاط لاتصدق طبعا بتوفيق الله  من يجيد التعامل معه ايام بيعطي من 500 لل 1000 نقطة مابين صعود وهبوط والله اعلم  المجنون جالس يغازلكم وان من 138 وانا ادلل علية واخر مرة ادلل علية  الان ينتظر فوق 143.50 عائلة الين يخلصو تصحيح والله اعلم  والله اعلم بعدها عينك ماتشوف النور اتوقع شمعات ليموزين  فوق 143.50 والله اعلم مايخوف كل ما اقترب منه شراء والستوب نفسها او 143.40 او 143.30  تقريبا والافضل 143  وتقديم الستوب مع الصعود   كسرها ممكن يذهب به لتحت مابين 141 لل 142 والله اعلم وهذا استبعده   والله اعلم النزول اقرب من الصعود له اهداف بأذن الله فوق فوق تحتاج ايام للوصول لها المتوقع طلوع ثم نزول للتصحيح وهكذا والله اعلم  المهم للمراقبة  اللصيقة والشراء قريب 143.50 بقدر الامكان سبحان الله ممكن يعكس  كل شي جائز والله يرزقنا جميعا  والله الموفق

----------


## mido1989

يا رب اليورو  يكون اللى انهياااااااااار

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابومروان انت قلت ان الاسترالي دولار فيه خير كثير
> انا بعد ساعة ساخرج ولن اتابع الصفقة 
> هل اضع الهدف 0.9000

 هذا رقم اليورو دولار 
الافضل ضع لك هدف 9200 تقريبا للاحتياط ماتعرف ايش يصير بالسوق

----------


## mido1989

ماذا تتوقع لليورو حاليا اخى  
اتمنى ان اعوض خسارتى السابقه  
قولو امين

----------


## aljameel

> يا رب اليورو يكون اللى انهياااااااااار

  
بينهار ويكل هواء وغصب عنه تحت 480 موبكيفو  
بأذن الله يسعدك لايكون متعلق من تحت 
الصبر جميل

----------


## aljameel

> ماذا تتوقع لليورو حاليا اخى 
> اتمنى ان اعوض خسارتى السابقه 
> قولو امين

 أمين يارب العالمين 
بأذن الله نزوووووووووووووووول 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

يالله زغروته لليورو سحب تحت والله اعلم

----------


## ابو راجي

اخي الجميل جزاك الله الف خير
نلاحظ ان الباوند يصل ل 1.4775
و يرتد منه و هذا حصل مرتين
شو نظرتك و ما هو وقت الدخول سواء بيع او شراء

----------


## aljameel

هاينزل بأذن الله الان مايخوف حتى 525 والله اعلم

----------


## aljoufi

اخوي الجميل تكفى ايش اقوى الفرص الآن من وجهة نظرك

----------


## mido1989

اليورو دولار شكله مش قادر يكسر 1.3480 
و انا اعتقد انه اذا كسر 1.3475 (اللو اليومى )  ممكن ينهاار 
اذا لم يكسرها ممكن يرتد 
شو رايك اخى

----------


## توفيق12

> هذا رقم اليورو دولار 
> الافضل ضع لك هدف 9200 تقريبا للاحتياط ماتعرف ايش يصير بالسوق

 انا قصدي 0.6900
الاسترالي دولار

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم صعوده لل 520 ثم نزول لل 470 تقريبا ثم صعود لل 505 ثم نزول لل 440 تقريبا ثم صعود لل 480 ثم نزول لل 400 بأذن الله تقريبا الارقام

----------


## aljameel

> انا قصدي 0.6900
> الاسترالي دولار

 انت بكيفك ممتاز  هو متوقع من 880 لل 850 
وضع امر شراء 870 او 880 والستوب 50 لل 60 نقطة والله اعلم

----------


## توفيق12

تذكير فقط   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الفرنك ين  والله اعلم  متوقع نزول لل 86.10 والارتداد منها بأذن الله  الشراء من النقطة المذكورة او قريب منها  بأذن الله الهدف الاول 88.60 تقريبا  الستوب مبدأيا 85.50 لو تم الشراء وصعد رفع الستوب للو الذي نزل له  الشراء من بعد مراقبة لا للاستعجال   والله الموفق_

----------


## aljoufi

اخوي الجميل عسى ما شر ساحب علي ما ترد :No3:  
اهم شي لا يكون في خاطرك شي :Boxing:  
واذا ما في خاطرك شي علمني عن أفضل الفرص الآن :18:  
وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الجميل عسى ما شر ساحب علي ما ترد 
> اهم شي لا يكون في خاطرك شي 
> واذا ما في خاطرك شي علمني عن أفضل الفرص الآن 
> وجزاك الله الف خير

 بعد قلبي يالجوفي 
شوف توصية الاسترالي دولار ارجع صفحة صفحتين للخلف 
بأذن الله فيه خير 
وأنت ذكرني اتابع معك 
والان الفرنك ين راقبة عند 86.30 لل 86 وادخل شراء والله الموفق 
بأذن صاعد كهدف اول بأذن الله 88 
والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## J e m y

اخى الجميل مسائك معطر كيف ترى الباوند دولار هل سهبط لل 1.44

----------


## basel232

> اخوي الجميل عسى ما شر ساحب علي ما ترد 
> اهم شي لا يكون في خاطرك شي 
> واذا ما في خاطرك شي علمني عن أفضل الفرص الآن 
> وجزاك الله الف خير

  
بعد إذن الجنرال أبو مروان  
آخر توصية نوه عليها أبوو مروان كانت  على المجنون شراء 143.5  والستوب بينها وبين 143.00

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم   الفرنك ين بأذن الله نازل لل 86.20 + - تقريبا  بشرط كسر 86.62 اللو مالم يكسرها توقع ارتداد اما وهمي ولا حقيقي   والله اعلم

----------


## aljoufi

جوزيت خيرا وزوجت بكرا  يعجبني فيك متابعتك لتوصياتك وهذا ما يميزك

----------


## aljameel

الله يسعدك ياباسل ساعدني 
ومشكوووور

----------


## aljameel

اليورو والله اعلم الان متوقع 460 تقريبا

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم اليورو ين مراقبته عند  132  لل  131.60 تقريبا متوقع ارتداد منها 
الستوب 131.30 والله اعلم الدخول بعد المراقبة عدم التسرع بالدخول

----------


## توفيق12

نعم هناك شمعة سابقة  ممتلة بنسبة اكثر من 80% على اليورو دولار وهو ما يؤيد النزول ونضرة ابو مروان والله اعلم

----------


## basel232

> اليورو والله اعلم الان متوقع 460 تقريبا

  
إذا إرتد منها نغلق ونبيعه عند 505؟

----------


## aljameel

راقبو المجنون الان قريب 143.50

----------


## aljameel

المجنون كسر 143.50 وكسر 143 متوقع النزول 141.60 ومنها الارتداد والله اعلم

----------


## J e m y

بعنا المجنون ، ولكن الباوند دولار مازالت صفقة البيع مفتوحة ما رأيك هل سيهبط !

----------


## ابوجراح

> المجنون كسر 143.50 وكسر 143 متوقع النزول 141.60 ومنها الارتداد والله اعلم

 اخي  سعره الان بشركه فكسول  
143.92

----------


## basel232

> اخي سعره الان بشركه فكسول  
> 143.92

 عزيزي
أبو جراح..  الجنرال يقصد  راقبه إذا كسر 143.5 وكسر 143.00 سيتجه إلي 141.60 
موفق والله يرزقك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  هذا شارتان للمجنون  الرجاء عمل نفس الشارت الاول والثاني عندكم   الشارت الاول مراقبت الترند اغلاق  شمعة 4 ساعات تحته اخذ الحذر   اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات فوقه يؤكد الصعود والله اعلم  الشارت الثاني اتوقع تكون رأس وكتفين صاعد اذا كان صحيح  هدفة 164 والله اعلم  والله اعلم صحة الرأس والكتفين من 80 لل 90 % صحيحة  ارجو المشاركة بالنسبة للراس والكتفين من لديه ملاحظه  والله الموفق

----------


## ابوجراح

> عزيزي
> أبو جراح..  الجنرال يقصد  راقبه إذا كسر 143.5 وكسر 143.00 سيتجه إلي 141.60 
> موفق والله يرزقك

 شكرا لك اخي الكريم

----------


## aljameel

مبروك اليورو امامه دعم 450 اما كسرها او الارتداد منها والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم فوق 620 لل 600 شراء الستوب 580 
توقع محتمل والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم فوق 620 لل 600 شراء الستوب 580 
> توقع محتمل والله اعلم

 ازعجني التصفح ثقيل 
هو متوقع الارتداد من 660 تقريبا ممكن شراء من بعد مراقبة  الستوب 650 او 625 
والله اعلم او اللو الان

----------


## aljameel

> ازعجني التصفح ثقيل 
> هو متوقع الارتداد من 660 تقريبا ممكن شراء من بعد مراقبة الستوب 650 او 625 
> والله اعلم او اللو الان

 يراقب وعدم الاستعجال بالدخول  
لان ارتداده الان من 76 % ممكن يرتد منها لل 830 تقريبا بأذن الله والله اعلم كسر 620 اخذ الحذر
والله اعلم

----------


## basel232

أبو مروان  الآن الوضع مطمئن  يعتبر كسر الدعم 3450 ؟   يورو دولار

----------


## aljameel

اليورو فرنك احتمال ينزل 1.5000 تقريبا كسرها مزيد من النزول والله اعلم 
البيع لو ارتفع لل 5200 لل 5250 والله اعلم

----------


## mido1989

هل يعتبر اليورو كسر الدعم ام لا

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان الآن الوضع مطمئن يعتبر كسر الدعم 3450 ؟ يورو دولار

  لو ارتد وهذا متوقع حدوده 480 ثم يواصل نزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

لا للدخول الان راقبو الفرنك ين 86.30 لل 86 ارتد منها بأذن الله الامور مطمئنة  
الشراء مابينهم الشاطر الي يخذه اقل النزول متوقع بسرعة يرتد اللو هو الستوب مؤقت 
كسر 86 اخذ الحذر  
انا مركز علية لاني شايف فيه اهداف كثيرة فوق بأذن الله  نلعب به لعب هذا الاسبوع صعود ونزول  
المهم يرتد من منطقة الارتداد ويصعد  ويواصل صعود 
والله اعلم 
وادعولي 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الانتظار على الفرنك ين لاني شايف اليورو ين نازل كثير  
استوب حتى اتاكد والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اذا اكتفى اليورو عند 131.50 وارتد هذا يطمئن للفرنك ين والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

قولو بسم الله ودخلنا الفرنك ين من اقرب نقطة 86  
الستوب 85.80 
هو المفروض يرتد من 86.15 لل 86 تقريبا

----------


## aljameel

اتوقع يصعد لل 86.50 تقريبا ثم يواصل نزول قريب من 86 تقريبا وبأذن الله ارتداد فوق والله اعلم

----------


## بوغدير

المجنون تم اختراق 143.50   واللو حاليا 143.24 على شركة اف اكس سول   ما راي اخونا بو مروان باتجاهه لكسر 143

----------


## altamo7

كي الساحر رايح فوق؟
وإلا نازل لتحت؟

----------


## بوغدير

طبعا اقصد اللو على فريم الربع ساعه

----------


## aljameel

انا للامانة دخلت من 86.30 وساعزز لو نزل قريب من 86  والستوب واضعه 85.80   
والله الموفق

----------


## basel232

يا جنرال الآن  
الأسترالي دولار إرتد من حدود 6930  هدفه 7230  بإذن الله ؟

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون تم اختراق 143.50   واللو حاليا 143.24 على شركة اف اكس سول    ما راي اخونا بو مروان باتجاهه لكسر 143

  
المجنون فوق 143.30 ماكو مشكله

----------


## aljameel

> يا جنرال الآن  
> الأسترالي دولار إرتد من حدود 6930 هدفه 7230 بإذن الله ؟

 لو صعد يصعد 30 لل 40 نقطة وينزل بأذن الله تشوفه 850 تقريبا لاتستعجل

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم
المهم اقرب نقطة لل 86 القطوه والرزق على الله 
ضع الستوب 85.80 
والله الموفق

----------


## ابو نوران

المجنون هل يمكن انه حاليا في وضع ارتداد

----------


## aljameel

الليورو ين شراء الستوب 131.30  لل 131.10 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> الليورو ين شراء الستوب 131.30 لل 131.10 
> والله اعلم

 يفضل اقرب نقطة من 131.20 والستوب 131 
والله الموفق

----------


## المصرى2009

اخى العزيز استفسار بخصوص الدولار كندى هل هو فى مجال صاعد ؟؟  هل متوقع الصعود الى 1.27 ؟؟

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

*اخى جمال التشيكى ين هل ممكن شارء الله اقترب من 23 % فيبو نزول 
واليوور استرالى هل فى قلق وله هذا صعود تصحيحى ؟*

----------


## ابو نوران

اشكرك الاخ الجميل ودي اعرف اهداف اليوروين هذا لاسبوع ولاعليك امر

----------


## aljameel

اتوقع شمعة تحت سريعة عند 86.10 تقريبا ويرجع بسرعة والله اعلم 
هو مؤاشراته بتقول بيرتد من 86.10 بأذن الله  ويصعد كهدف اول 88.60 والله اعلم 
المؤاشرات مشجعة جدا بالصعود كسر 85.80 يخوف والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> *اخى جمال التشيكى ين هل ممكن شارء الله اقترب من 23 % فيبو نزول*  *واليوور استرالى هل فى قلق وله هذا صعود تصحيحى ؟*

 اليورو استرالي صعود تصحيحي والله اعلم 
التشيكي ايش رمزه

----------


## aljameel

> اشكرك الاخ الجميل ودي اعرف اهداف اليوروين هذا لاسبوع ولاعليك امر

 والله اعلم اتوقع هذا الاسبوع العملات مقابل الين صاعدة والين نازل والله اعلم
اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى 
كل المؤاشرات الين بتقول انه نازل صح غلط بعلم الغيب اجتهاد

----------


## aljameel

> اخى العزيز استفسار بخصوص الدولار كندى هل هو فى مجال صاعد ؟؟ هل متوقع الصعود الى 1.27 ؟؟

 هو المفروض هدفه 1.2050 تحت  
المفروض الارتداد من النقطة الواقف عليها 
او 1.2350 لل 1.2.390 تقريبا 
لو ماارتد منهم اخذ الحذر  
اجتهاد مااتوقع يصعد اكثر من1.2350 والله اعلم 
يؤكد الهدف كسر 1.1190 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

ممكن يرتد من 86.50 متوقع وينزل 86.10 + - والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الدولار ين اذا ما كسر 97.66 والله اعلم صاعد  
لا للاستعجال والله اعلم

----------


## توفيق12

الاسترالي دولار محقق لحد الان 70 نقطة الحمد لله

----------


## aljameel

الان ينزل الفرنك ين قريب من 86 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترالي دولار محقق لحد الان 70 نقطة الحمد لله

 بيع ولاشراء

----------


## توفيق12

> بيع ولاشراء

 بيع كما وضحت اخي ابومروان

----------


## المصرى2009

ما متوقع للمجنون صعود الان الى النقطة كم متوقع انة يصعد ؟

----------


## aljameel

> بيع كما وضحت اخي ابومروان

 أسف افكر يورو استرالي 
العتب على النظر

----------


## aljameel

> ما متوقع للمجنون صعود الان الى النقطة كم متوقع انة يصعد ؟

 اتوقع والله اعلم لمجموعة الين ارتداد فيه مئات النقاط المهم يرتدو ويرحونا  
تقريبا كلهم جاهزين ما عدى الفرنك ين 
الان الفترة الاسيوية ايش تتوقع هم الي بيشتغلو معنا 
المهم يرتدو ارتداد حقيقي بأذن الله

----------


## توفيق12

انا واضع هدف 0.6920 ثم شراء من 0.6880

----------


## aljameel

شوفو البلونجر بيظم على بعض اما صعود ساحق من بعد نزول تصحيحي 
او تحت على شأن كذا انا قربت الستوب من المشترى والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> انا واضع هدف 0.6920 ثم شراء من 0.6880

 لاتستعجل ليش حارم نفسك 100 نقطة النزول بأذن الله نازل لل 850 تقريبا 
وأنت لك حرية الخيار 
والله اعلم

----------


## توفيق12

الفرنك ين قادم الى مصيره ان شاء الله

----------


## kuwaitey

_عفوا اخوى ماهى وجهة نظرك وتوقك لجميع قروب الين_   _جميع الشمعات على  فريم الساعه  ملامسه خط السفلى_  _  لترند الصاعد_ _هل تتوقع ملامسته على شان ينطلق ويكمل_  _ صعود ام يحاول يختبرها لكسرها ونزول_

----------


## توفيق12

> لاتستعجل ليش حارم نفسك 100 نقطة النزول بأذن الله نازل لل 850 تقريبا 
> وأنت لك حرية الخيار 
> والله اعلم

  
هههه طيب اخي الجميل
بورك فيك

----------


## basel232

يا جماعه  
في سر ما تعرفونه كلكم 
أبو مروان ما ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام إلا شي بسيط  
والله ما ندري شنقولك يا أبو مروان مانجازيك إلا بالدعاء 
يا شباب هذا واجب علينا ...إنا ما ننساه بدعواتنا في ظهر الغيب   الله يوفقك ويجزاك خير ويرضى عليك  ويرزقك     
*بيت من قصيدة*    الله يقدرني على رد الجميل .... والله يجملني إذا جالي مجال

----------


## aljameel

> _عفوا اخوى ماهى وجهة نظرك وتوقك لجميع قروب الين_   _جميع الشمعات على فريم الساعه ملامسه خط السفلى_  _لترند الصاعد_ _هل تتوقع ملامسته على شان ينطلق ويكمل_   _صعود ام يحاول يختبرها لكسرها ونزول_

 والله اعلم قروب الين اتوقع صعود كمؤاشرات  
اخاف من المفاجة على كذا انا اقول الشراء من اقرب منطقة متوقع الارتداد منها وستوب صغير  
خوف  من اي احتمال والله يوفقنا جميعا

----------


## zamil

صباح الخير  
ياشباب وش رايكم في الفرنك يورو انا بايع من 52.40 من بعد ماكسر اللو حق امس 52.40
طمنوني كيف الامور  :Yikes3:

----------


## ahmed_samir77

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته الأخ الكريم الجميل ما هو توقعك لليورو دولار هل شراء من هذه المستويات ام انه لم ينهى تصحيح الهبوط 
وشكرا

----------


## بوغدير

بو مروان اشرايك انا بايع المجنون 144.38 اخلي الاستوب على نقطة الدخول

----------


## aljameel

> يا جماعه   في سر ما تعرفونه كلكم  أبو مروان ما ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام إلا شي بسيط   والله ما ندري شنقولك يا أبو مروان مانجازيك إلا بالدعاء  يا شباب هذا واجب علينا ...إنا ما ننساه بدعواتنا في ظهر الغيب  الله يوفقك ويجزاك خير ويرضى عليك ويرزقك     *بيت من قصيدة*   الله يقدرني على رد الجميل .... والله يجملني إذا جالي مجال

 لا مجمع تجميع نص ساعة على ساعة المهم الرصيد فيه مايقارب 6.30 
لان فيه فرص من الصعب تعويضها والله اعلم 
وانا ارى الان فرص اخدم نفسي وانتم بأذن الله نتوفق فيها 
اذا ربي كاتبها لنا بناخذها ماهي مكتوبه خيرها بغيرها بأذن الله 
لو جمعنا نقاط تدسم الشارب ننام يومين  
قولو يارب

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير   ياشباب وش رايكم في الفرنك يورو انا بايع من 52.40 من بعد ماكسر اللو حق امس 52.40  طمنوني كيف الامور

 هو متوقع صعود مالم يكسر 1.5200 
كسرها متوقع 1.5000 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljoufi

اخوي الجميل هل تؤيد شراء GBP/JPY من هذه المستويات

----------


## basel232

أبو مروان شرايك في الأسترالي دولار  تذبذب ضيق  
متى تتوقع يدحدر؟

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته الأخ الكريم الجميل ما هو توقعك لليورو دولار هل شراء من هذه المستويات ام انه لم ينهى تصحيح الهبوط 
> وشكرا

 اخي المتوقع هبوط والله اعلم 
تحت 485 تقريبا يؤكد الهبوط بأذن الله 
اهداف بأذن الله  
1.3400
1.3300 
تقريبا  
واحتمال يواصل نزول اكثر الله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الجميل هل تؤيد شراء GBP/JPY من هذه المستويات

 وصل 143.30 تقريبا 
ليه مادخلت فيه كان معك 55 نقطة  
والله اعلم انه صعود ولاكن الحذر لو نزل ادخل اقرب نقطة لل 143 ونفسها الستوب 
سبحان الله لو نزل تكون الخسارة خفيفة 
والله الموفق 
راقب افضل لا تستعجل

----------


## dana.t

أخي جميل اذا دخلنا شراء من 143 اين تتوقع الهدف باذن الله؟؟

----------


## basel232

> أبو مروان شرايك في الأسترالي دولار تذبذب ضيق  
> متى تتوقع يدحدر؟

  
عزيزي أبو مروان  
شرايك لو أقرب الستوب وش اقرب نقطه في اليورو دولار - والأسترالي دولار

----------


## sameer.alomari

أخي الجميل
بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الطيب و رزقك من خزائن السماء و غفر لك و لوالديك و ذريتك
ما شاء الله عليك و فعلا أن الكلمات تعجز عن شكرك و أن السطور لا توفيك حقك و أجرك عند الله 
بعد تجربة الكثير من توصيات الأخوه في هذا المنتدى بالاضافة الى التحليل الفني الذي أقوم به رغم أنني ما زلت مبتدئا في التحليل و لكن قررت أن أتبع توصياتك فقط (طبعا في حال تطابقها مع تحليلي) 
العذر من جميع الاخوه الذين يضعون التوصيات و لكن و بكل صدق توصياتك لها رونق خاص من حيث التحليل المنطقي و الحذر و عدم الاستعجال و انتقاء مناطق الدخول بحرفنه رائعه
و الأهم من ذلك كله هو شخصكم الكريم المتواضع و المتفاني في خدمة الاخرين دون كلل أو ملل و الاجابه عن جميع الاستفسارات و على عدد كبير من أزواج العملات، و نحن نعلم أن هذا الأمر يرهقك بحيث أنك تقوم بتحليل الكثير من الأزواج للاجابه على أسئلتنا و لكن أجرك عند الله عظيم 
بارك الله لك في دينك و مالك و عيالك و أطال عمرك و منحك الصحة 
و اقبل تحياتي معطره و مهداة بباقة من الورود.

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل
> بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الطيب و رزقك من خزائن السماء و غفر لك و لوالديك و ذريتك
> ما شاء الله عليك و فعلا أن الكلمات تعجز عن شكرك و أن السطور لا توفيك حقك و أجرك عند الله 
> بعد تجربة الكثير من توصيات الأخوه في هذا المنتدى بالاضافة الى التحليل الفني الذي أقوم به رغم أنني ما زلت مبتدئا في التحليل و لكن قررت أن أتبع توصياتك فقط (طبعا في حال تطابقها مع تحليلي) 
> العذر من جميع الاخوه الذين يضعون التوصيات و لكن و بكل صدق توصياتك لها رونق خاص من حيث التحليل المنطقي و الحذر و عدم الاستعجال و انتقاء مناطق الدخول بحرفنه رائعه
> و الأهم من ذلك كله هو شخصكم الكريم المتواضع و المتفاني في خدمة الاخرين دون كلل أو ملل و الاجابه عن جميع الاستفسارات و على عدد كبير من أزواج العملات، و نحن نعلم أن هذا الأمر يرهقك بحيث أنك تقوم بتحليل الكثير من الأزواج للاجابه على أسئلتنا و لكن أجرك عند الله عظيم 
> بارك الله لك في دينك و مالك و عيالك و أطال عمرك و منحك الصحة 
> و اقبل تحياتي معطره و مهداة بباقة من الورود.

 جزاك الله الف خير ياوجه الخير بأذن الله 
اخجلتني بصدق 
وافرحت قلبي بدعاءك الكلمات تعجز عن الشكر 
اخي سمير  
الناس للناس والكل بالله 
مايقدمه الانسان من خير ويساعد اخوانه واخواته يلاقية مايضيع شي عند رب العالمين 
بارك الله فيك ورزقك جنات النعيم

----------


## aljameel

> أخي جميل اذا دخلنا شراء من 143 اين تتوقع الهدف باذن الله؟؟

 والله اعلم 
المتوقع فوق  
اول اهدافه 146 بأذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> عزيزي أبو مروان  
> شرايك لو أقرب الستوب وش اقرب نقطه في اليورو دولار - والأسترالي دولار

 اليورو دولار المتوقع والي انا شايفة انا الان بأذن الله 1.3400 تقريبا 
البقاء تحت 485 يؤكد الهبوط لل 400 والله اعلم 
اما الاسترالي دولار  
اتركة بأذن الله نازل لل 850 تقريبا 
والله يعينك على المراقبة او ضع الستوب مركز الدخول والله اعلم مافيه منه خوف 
وضع امر شراء معلق مابين 850 لل 870 شراء 
وضع الستوب 800 
لو ضرب الستوب فأنت بائع ربحان ربحان بأذن الله 
اقولك غصب عنه يبي ينزل لل 850 موطيب منه

----------


## ابو راجي

اليورو كم الستوب

----------


## basel232

تسلملي يالغالي 
نورتني الله ينور أيامك

----------


## لبنان

هل اليورو  ين  للشراء

----------


## aljameel

> هل اليورو ين للشراء

 شوف الفرنك ين هو اقرب للو والله اعلم 
اما الشراء الان او الانتظار لو نزل الستوب اللو اليوم والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الدولار ين شراء من بعد مراقبته لو نزل الستوب اللو اليوم والله اعلم 
من الصباح وانا ادلل عليهم واحاول من اقرب منطقة يكون الشراء  
الله يسامحكم

----------


## aljameel

والله انا زعلان المجنون ادلل فيه كتبت فيه توصيات وتحليل وشارتات  
كل شي متوقع الخسارة والربح ونزل لل 143.30 وانا فرصة شراء فوق 143 مايخوف 
الن كم 100 نقطة لمن دخل والله يعوض من لم يدخل 
المهم رفع الستوبات اما للو او لمركز الدخول لمن دخل قريب من الارتداد 
انا اخاف اقول ادخل الان ولاكن احاول بقدر المستطاع تقريب نقطة الدخول 
وستوب صغير  
والله من وراء القصد

----------


## dana.t

أخي لو سمحت ممكن تقلي اين أضع ستوب الgbpjpy بارك الله فيك

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

*دعواتكم يا جماعه اليؤرو استرالى تعبنى اليوم الله يكملها على خير وينهااار بهدفو*

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

يورو استرالى
..... للمتابعه  واهداف جنوبيه ان شاء الله
هذا الترند لم يكسره من شهر 8-2008 
وكسره امس

----------


## لبنان

> الدولار ين شراء من بعد مراقبته لو نزل الستوب اللو اليوم والله اعلم 
> من الصباح وانا ادلل عليهم واحاول من اقرب منطقة يكون الشراء  
> الله يسامحكم

 معك  يا  معلم   شراء  يورو  ين  
                   شراء دولار ين  :Good:

----------


## aljameel

بأذن الله الاهداف   والله اعلم  لو واصلو صعود  الفرنك ين 88.60 + - بأذن الله  المجنون 146 + - بأذن الله  الدولار ين 99 بأذن الله هذا والله اعلم سيذهب بعيد فوق 100 وممكن 102 واحتمال يواصل  الاهداف الاول لهم اهداف اخرى نتابعهم مع بعض  والله الموفق

----------


## لبنان

ما  لحقت  المجنون  كنت  بالعمل  عندما  نزل

----------


## aljameel

> *دعواتكم يا جماعه اليؤرو استرالى تعبنى اليوم الله يكملها على خير وينهااار بهدفو*

 لاتخاف انساه بأذن الله للهدف وتشتريه من الهدف وللهدف الاخر بأذن الله 7230 
و550 نقطة قول يارب 
والله اعلم كل مؤاشراته بتقول نازل لل 850 
والله الموفق 
الله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## basel232

عزيزي أبو مروان  
عودة اليورو دولار فوق 485 هل تعني تغير المسار؟

----------


## aljameel

> ما لحقت المجنون كنت بالعمل عندما نزل

 خيرها بغيرها بأذن الله

----------


## sameer.alomari

كم هدف  اليورو ين؟

----------


## aljameel

> عزيزي أبو مروان  
> عودة اليورو دولار فوق 485 هل تعني تغير المسار؟

 هو المفروض الان يرتد تقريبا من 500 ويواصل نزول والله اعلم 
ليست دعوة للبيع

----------


## بوجود

> اما الاسترالي دولار  
> اتركة بأذن الله نازل لل 850 تقريبا 
> والله يعينك على المراقبة او ضع الستوب مركز الدخول والله اعلم مافيه منه خوف 
> وضع امر شراء معلق مابين 850 لل 870 شراء 
> وضع الستوب 800 
> لو ضرب الستوب فأنت بائع ربحان ربحان بأذن الله 
> اقولك غصب عنه يبي ينزل لل 850 موطيب منه

  
اخي الجميل ..
اخذت الاسترالي دولار بيع بـ 978
هل مازلت تتوقع له نزول رغم ارتفاعه الان ؟ 
وتقبل كل الود والحب

----------


## توفيق12

ماذا بخصوص الفرنك ين هل مازل سينزل 86.20 ام اكتفى بالهبوط الى 86.30 ثم ارتد للاعلى

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

> لاتخاف انساه بأذن الله للهدف وتشتريه من الهدف وللهدف الاخر بأذن الله 7230 
> و550 نقطة قول يارب 
> والله اعلم كل مؤاشراته بتقول نازل لل 850 
> والله الموفق 
> الله يرزقنا جميعا

 الله يرزقك يا ابو مروان انته استاذ والله بس قولى انا اقصد اليورو استرالى هوه فعلا ممكن يوصل ل 7230  وايه الرقم ده 850  هل تقصد 1.8500؟؟؟ معقول بينزل للرقم ده

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل ..
> اخذت الاسترالي دولار بيع بـ 978
> هل مازلت تتوقع له نزول رغم ارتفاعه الان ؟ 
> وتقبل كل الود والحب

 بأذن الله نازل والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> ماذا بخصوص الفرنك ين هل مازل سينزل 86.20 ام اكتفى بالهبوط الى 86.30 ثم ارتد للاعلى

 ياتوفيق انت وين والحب فين 
الرجال ساحب شكله موفكر  
انا اضع نقاط تقريبيه واذكر دائما تقريبا ناقص شوي زائد شوي  
احاول بقدر المستطاع اقرب لكم فرص الدخول

----------


## aljameel

> كم هدف اليورو ين؟

 اهداف اوليه محتمل يواصل صعود والله اعلم  
بأذن الله 134.10 تقريبا و 136 تقريبا والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

المهم المراقبة والمحافظة على الارباح 
والله يرزقنا جميعا 
الان أستاذنكم نصف ساعة

----------


## لبنان

> ماذا بخصوص الفرنك ين هل مازل سينزل 86.20 ام اكتفى بالهبوط الى 86.30 ثم ارتد للاعلى

 طمنا عن وضعك ان شاء الله انك عوضت احنا الحمد والشكر لله عوضنا وزودنا   والف شكرا الى الريس ابو مروان الذي نسال الله تعالى ان يعطيه مقابل كل دولار قنطار

----------


## forex_EGYPT

> أخي الجميل
> بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الطيب و رزقك من خزائن السماء و غفر لك و لوالديك و ذريتك
> ما شاء الله عليك و فعلا أن الكلمات تعجز عن شكرك و أن السطور لا توفيك حقك و أجرك عند الله 
> بعد تجربة الكثير من توصيات الأخوه في هذا المنتدى بالاضافة الى التحليل الفني الذي أقوم به رغم أنني ما زلت مبتدئا في التحليل و لكن قررت أن أتبع توصياتك فقط (طبعا في حال تطابقها مع تحليلي) 
> العذر من جميع الاخوه الذين يضعون التوصيات و لكن و بكل صدق توصياتك لها رونق خاص من حيث التحليل المنطقي و الحذر و عدم الاستعجال و انتقاء مناطق الدخول بحرفنه رائعه
> و الأهم من ذلك كله هو شخصكم الكريم المتواضع و المتفاني في خدمة الاخرين دون كلل أو ملل و الاجابه عن جميع الاستفسارات و على عدد كبير من أزواج العملات، و نحن نعلم أن هذا الأمر يرهقك بحيث أنك تقوم بتحليل الكثير من الأزواج للاجابه على أسئلتنا و لكن أجرك عند الله عظيم 
> بارك الله لك في دينك و مالك و عيالك و أطال عمرك و منحك الصحة 
> و اقبل تحياتي معطره و مهداة بباقة من الورود.

 والله أنك صادق وهذه الكلمات أقل مايقال في هذا الرجل بارك الله فيه وفي أهله وماله وصحته

----------


## توفيق12

> طمنا عن وضعك ان شاء الله انك عوضت احنا الحمد والشكر لله عوضنا وزودنا   والف شكرا الى الريس ابو مروان الذي نسال الله تعالى ان يعطيه مقابل كل دولار قنطار

 الحمد لله ياابن لبنان الطيبة 
عوضت ولله الحمد
ومزالت صفقة الاسترالي دولار بيع مفتوحة ان شاء الله للهدف

----------


## لبنان

> الحمد لله ياابن لبنان الطيبة 
> عوضت ولله الحمد
> ومزالت صفقة الاسترالي دولار بيع مفتوحة ان شاء الله للهدف

 الله  يرزقك

----------


## ابو ثلاث

> اهداف اوليه محتمل يواصل صعود والله اعلم  
> بأذن الله 134.10 تقريبا و 136 تقريبا والله اعلم

  
دخلت والله كريم  :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
ايش الاخبار

----------


## CheFX

وعليكم السلام ورحمته الله وبركاته

----------


## aljameel

> وعليكم السلام ورحمته الله وبركاته

 كيفك  شو الاخبار محتاج مساعدة

----------


## لبنان

> السلام عليكم 
> ايش الاخبار

 وعليكم  السلام  والرحمة 
الحمد  لله  السوق  ماشي  كما  رسمته

----------


## aljameel

بأذن الله للهدف او الواصلين والله اعلم الدولار ين

----------


## aljameel

من داخل بالدولار ين هدف بأذن الله 99 تقريبا واصل صعود خليكم فيه

----------


## dana.t

أخي جميا الاسترالي دولار ما أخبارة عندي صفقة بيع؟؟

----------


## لبنان

معلم  بالنسبه  للفرنك  يورو  شو  الاتجاه  معي  عقد

----------


## لبنان

> من داخل بالدولار ين هدف بأذن الله 99 تقريبا واصل صعود خليكم فيه

 صامدون

----------


## aljameel

> أخي جميا الاسترالي دولار ما أخبارة عندي صفقة بيع؟؟

 بأذن الله للهدف 
كل المؤاشرات ايجابية تؤكد النزول للهدف والله اعلم 
يبغاله صبر

----------


## aljameel

> معلم بالنسبه للفرنك يورو شو الاتجاه معي عقد

 أنت بائع ولا شاري

----------


## dana.t

الله يبشرك بالخير ان شاء الله

----------


## لبنان

> أنت بائع ولا شاري

  
بايع  يورو  فرنك

----------


## aljameel

> بايع يورو فرنك

  
انا اذكر واحد سألني وقلت له كسر 200 والبقاء تحتها والله اعلم 150
واحتمال 1.5000 
هي المفروض كذا بس ماكتبت فيها توصية 
انت بائع من كم دخولك

----------


## بوغدير

الله يستر من المجنون شكله ناوي جنوب

----------


## لبنان

> انا اذكر واحد سألني وقلت له كسر 200 والبقاء تحتها والله اعلم 150
> واحتمال 1.5000 
> هي المفروض كذا بس ماكتبت فيها توصية 
> انت بائع من كم دخولك

 تقريبا  من  السعر  الحالي 
هيذا  السوق  رجع    كنا  ربحنين   60  باليورو  ين  الان  16

----------


## dana.t

أخي جميل هل انقلب علينا المجنون؟؟

----------


## لبنان

> أخي جميل هل انقلب علينا المجنون؟؟

 تركو  الجميل  حتى  نام   وغيرو  الاتجاه  الله  يستر  ان  شاء  الله  انو  يكون  مجرد  تصحيح

----------


## dana.t

يعني أغلق على خسارة؟؟

----------


## توفيق12

والله انا ذلك المجنون لا ادخل فيه حتى ولو كانت فرصة مضمونة لانه يركب في الضغط  هههه
___
الاسترالي دولار الان ينزل الحمد لله

----------


## لبنان

> يعني أغلق على خسارة؟؟

  
ما  حاطة  ستوب

----------


## dana.t

لا سألت الجميل عن الستوب ما جاوبني!!

----------


## بوغدير

> يعني أغلق على خسارة؟؟

 على اي نقطه كان شارئك ؟

----------


## لبنان

> لا سألت الجميل عن الستوب ما جاوبني!!

 يا  رب  ما  يكون  عقدك  كبير  المعلم  اوصانا  ان  نقرب  الستوب  دائما  الى  نقطة  الدخول  انا  كنت  ربحان  في اليورو  ين  60  دولار  اول  مرة  بطمع  وبنتظر  الهدف  فرجع  السوق  حظي  حلو  كنت  ملتزم  بتوصية ابو مروان  ومقدم  الستوب  يعني  لا  خسرت  ولا  ربحت  على  كل  حال من اي سعر  انت  شاريه

----------


## dana.t

أنا شارية من 144

----------


## لبنان

> أنا شارية من 144

 دايما  خلي  ستوبك اكثر شي من  70  الى   100  نقطه   
الان  ممكن  يصحح  حوالي  50  نقطه  انت  وحظك

----------


## بوغدير

> أنا شارية من 144

 هو المفروض يوصل في حال الهبوط الى مستويات 142 الى 141.70  هذا مجرد رأي لي ووجة نظري لا اكثر ولا اقل  انا بالنسبه لي داخل من نفس منطقة الشراء لكني عملت هيدج عند 143.50  لكن لا استطيع ان افيدك بفتح هيدج او ترك العقد حتى يعاود الصعود وهذا يعتمد على تحمل حسابك  اتمنى ان يعود اخونا بو مروان ليفيدك

----------


## لبنان

> أنا شارية من 144

 نتبهي  طلع  50  نقطه  مثل  ما  خبرتك  الان  انت  حرة  انا  لا  انصح  بشيء  لان  السوق  ليس  له  صاحب

----------


## بوغدير

انشاء الله يتجه للصعود وانا على العموم خرجت من عقد الهيدج بنقطتين ربح  وانشاء الله يكون مجرد تصحيح او عمليه لضرب الاستوبات  احترامي وتقديري

----------


## dana.t

ان شاء الله

----------


## q825

ممكن لو سمحتو شنو وضع الدولار ين انا ماخذه بيع أبي نصيحتكم الله يجزاكم خير

----------


## Leonardo

اروح انام انا شوية كمان عشان الواحد خلاص مش شايف ادامه  .. اتمنالكم التوفيق ان شاء الله فى الصفقات المفتوحة

----------


## بوغدير

> ممكن لو سمحتو شنو وضع الدولار ين انا ماخذه بيع أبي نصيحتكم الله يجزاكم خير

 اتمنى بو مروان يقعد من النوم ويرجع يفيدك واتمنى لنا ولك صفقات موفقه   احترامي وتقديري

----------


## q825

> اتمنى بو مروان يقعد من النوم ويرجع يفيدك واتمنى لنا ولك صفقات موفقه    احترامي وتقديري

  الله يجزاك خير أخي العزيز ويرزقك وتكون كل الصفقات هذا الصباح بالارباح لنا ولكم  :Eh S(7):

----------


## basel232

> لا سألت الجميل عن الستوب ما جاوبني!!

  
مهما حصل لابد يكون هناك ستوب لوز  
حذاري في لحظه ممكن يعاكس السوق بشكل جنوني بعض الحسابات ممكن تصفر  
إذا عاكس السوق فلو لم تضع ستوب لوز لأنك خايف يضرب الستوب لوز ويرجع يكمل طريقه  
وتخاف تفوك الفرصة .. خليها تفوتك الفرصة ولا يتصفر الحساب أو لا قدر الله يتعرض الشخص
لخسارة كبية تطال رأس المال 
بالنسبة لطريقة أبو مروان فهو يحدد لكل صفقة كم الستوب المناسب
أحيانا يكون قريب وأحيانا أبعد بناء على تحليله للزوج. 
فأنت لابد تضعين ستوب مبدئيا بعد عقد الصفقة وبعده إسألي الجنرال أبو مروان ويقولك تقدميه أو تأخريه 
الله يوفقك ويرزقك

----------


## aBoRaMa

> وهذه لبو راما ادخل شراء للباوند فرنك لو نزل او من السعر الحالي وضع استوب قريب من الشراء من بعد مراقبة 
> المتوقع صعود والله اعلم لل 1.6600 بأذن الله 
> الستوب من 20 لل 30 نقطة السوق ماله امان وارفع الستوب مع كل صعود لضمان الربح 
> والله يرزقك ويكتب التوفيق للتوصية

 وصل إلى 1.6652،، مع أنه وصل للستوب لوز قبلها 
ربما كان يجب ابعاد الستوب قليلاً 
ومع ذلك ، فقد جربت أن استخدم عقد بالسنتات في هذه التوصية بالذات وتركت الستوب لوز مفتوح، والحمدلله وصلت للهدف وبعت بمكسب 100 نقطة تقريباً  
شكراً ايها الجميل

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  صباح الخير  الفرنك ين  والله اعلم التوجه صعود  الان سعره 86.43  ركزو عليه هو معنا ولم يضرب الستوب  شراءه من سعره الحالي او لقترب من 86   الستوب 86 او 86.15  اختارمايناسبك والله الموفق  الهدف الاول 88.60 بأذن الله  ونحدد باقي اهدافه بأذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أنا شارية من 144

 بأذن الله اختي يطلع لك

----------


## aljameel

> انشاء الله يتجه للصعود وانا على العموم خرجت من عقد الهيدج بنقطتين ربح  وانشاء الله يكون مجرد تصحيح او عمليه لضرب الاستوبات   احترامي وتقديري

 أن شاء الله اخي بوغدير يصعد لمشتراك واكثر والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  صباح الخير  الفرنك ين  والله اعلم التوجه صعود  الان سعره 86.43  ركزو عليه هو معنا ولم يضرب الستوب  شراءه من سعره الحالي او لقترب من 86   الستوب 86 او 86.15  اختارمايناسبك والله الموفق  الهدف الاول 88.60 بأذن الله  ونحدد باقي اهدافه بأذن الله   والله الموفق

   للمشااااااااااااااااهدة

----------


## dana.t

أخي جميل اقترب المجنون ان شاء الله ولكن هدفه وهدف الاسترالي قائمين باذن الله؟؟

----------


## aBoRaMa

> للمشااااااااااااااااهدة

  
على فاصل الخمس دقائق

----------


## aBoRaMa

هل ترى الدخول مناسب في  الين الفرنك ين أم انه مخاطرة؟

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  والله اعلم  الاتجاة العام صاعد  متوقع النزول لل 6850 + - والله اعلم  ليست دعوة للبيع انما وضع امر معلق عند هذا السعر او مراقبته لو نزل  الشراء من النقطة المذكور   الستوب 6800  تحريك الستوب مع الارتفاع ضروري على الاقل بالبداية مركز الدخول  الهدف بأذن الله الاول   7230  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أخي جميل اقترب المجنون ان شاء الله ولكن هدفه وهدف الاسترالي قائمين باذن الله؟؟

 للحضاااااااااااات

----------


## aljameel

> هل ترى الدخول مناسب في الين الفرنك ين أم انه مخاطرة؟

 خليه ينزل شوي

----------


## aljameel

الفرنك ين فوق 86.60 مايخوف اتوقع يواصل صعود والله اعلم 
مراقبته يفضل الانتظار

----------


## dana.t

> للحضاااااااااااات

  أعذرني أخي لم أفهم جوابك بالنسبة للمجنون
وقد أتعبتك معي جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## J e m y

جميل نورتنا يا جميل 
الباوند دولار كيف شايفه ؟

----------


## aljameel

احتمال يرجع لل 86 يجرب الدعم

----------


## aljameel

> أخي جميل اقترب المجنون ان شاء الله ولكن هدفه وهدف الاسترالي قائمين باذن الله؟؟

 المجنون الصعود فوق 144 والبقاء فوقها ممتاز 
الان يصعد يضرب بها ويرجع 
الاسترالي بأذن الله كما هو وضع امر معلق شراء من سعر 6850
وليس بيع شراء من النقطة والستوب 6800

----------


## aljameel

> جميل نورتنا يا جميل 
> الباوند دولار كيف شايفه ؟

 الان يفضل الابتعاد عنه 
ممكن يصعد وممكن ينزل بحيرة  
مؤاشراته غير واضحة 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الفرنك ين 
لونزل لل 86 يتم شراءه

----------


## aBoRaMa

> الفرنك ين 
> لونزل لل 86 يتم شراءه

 عندي ثلاث أوامر 
86.30
86.15
86.00 
والله يوفقنا

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  المجنون راقبوه لو نزل لل 141.40  متوقع ينزل ليست دعوة للبيع واكرر   لو نزل 141.40 متوقع والله اعلم الارتداد منه  نراقبة   الفرنك ين الان يفضل الانتظار اخاف لو نزل المجنون يسحب معه الفرنك ين  نراقب افضل  فوات ربح ولا خسارة   والله الموفق

----------


## J e m y

ماشى يا جميل متابعين معاك ، صباح الفل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljameel

والدولار ين  والله اعلم   متوقع النزول لل 96.70 والله اعلم  واكرر ليست دعوة للبيع  والارتداد منها نراقبه  هذا كله مربوط بالمجنون لو نزل ممكن يسحب قروب الين معه  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> ماشى يا جميل متابعين معاك ، صباح الفل

 صباح الفل والياسمين اخي

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  المجنون لو نزل 141.40 وارتد منها كما ماهو متوقع  ارجو الانتباه من البيع ممكن يخدعونا مثل البارح ضرب الستوبات  يوهمونا بالنزول ثم يصعدو كل شي متوقع الافضل المراقبة والدخول الصح  المهم لو نزل وارتد منها شوفو هدفه  الاول بأذن الله  147   الدولار ين لو نزل 96.70 وارتد منها  هدفه الاول  بأذن الله  99.50   والله اعلم

----------


## aljoufi

صباح الخيرات أخي الجميل ولجميع متابعي ( توصيات متجددة لجميع العملات )
نتمنى التوفيق للجميع والربح الوفير

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخيرات أخي الجميل ولجميع متابعي ( توصيات متجددة لجميع العملات )
> نتمنى التوفيق للجميع والربح الوفير

 صباح النور والسرور 
بأذن الله صباح ملئى بالارباح

----------


## aBoRaMa

> والله اعلم  المجنون لو نزل 141.40 وارتد منها كما ماهو متوقع  ارجو الانتباه من البيع ممكن يخدعونا مثل البارح ضرب الستوبات  يوهمونا بالنزول ثم يصعدو كل شي متوقع الافضل المراقبة والدخول الصح  المهم لو نزل وارتد منها شوفو هدفه الاول بأذن الله  147   الدولار ين لو نزل 96.70 وارتد منها  هدفه الاول بأذن الله  99.50    والله اعلم

  
هل تعني أنه إذا اردنا الدخول في المجنون أن تكون طلباتنا حول  141.40 ؟ وكم هو الستوب لوز؟

----------


## aljoufi

اخي الجميل هل الGBP/JPY  أقرب للهبوط أم للصعود
وما هي النقطة المناسبة للبيع أو الشراء

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك  متوقع صعود والله اعلم  السعر الحالي  1.1290  متوقع والله اعلم صعود بأذن الله لل  1.1400  الستوب  30 نقطة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك  متوقع صعود والله اعلم  السعر الحالي  1.1290  متوقع والله اعلم صعود بأذن الله لل  1.1400  الستوب  30 نقطة  والله الموفق

 لا للاستعجال بالدخول اذا ارتد من هنا 290 يتم الدخول 
وتقديم الستوب لو صعد لمركز الدخول

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل هل الGBP/JPY أقرب للهبوط أم للصعود
> وما هي النقطة المناسبة للبيع أو الشراء

 الان يفضل الانتظار  
واقف بمنطقة ممكن ينزل وممكن يصعد الافضل المراقبة نصيحة 
فوات ربح ولا خسارة

----------


## sameer.alomari

أبو مروان شو بالنسبة اايورو ين؟
والله مبهدلنا

----------


## aBoRaMa

هل مازلت ترى لـن 86.0 جيد كنقطة وقف خسارة في الين فرنك؟

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان شو بالنسبة اايورو ين؟
> والله مبهدلنا

 راقب المجنون قائد قروب الين نزل ينزل صعد يصعد 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الدولار فرنك  متوقع صعود والله اعلم  السعر الحالي  1.1290  متوقع والله اعلم صعود بأذن الله لل  1.1400  الستوب  30 نقطة  والله الموفق

 للمشاااااااااااهدة 
لو واصل صعود خليكم فيه

----------


## aljameel

احد دخل بالفرنك دولار من الموجودين 
اتمنى ذلك الي دخل يقول

----------


## aBoRaMa

لا ،،، أنا في الفرنك ين على 86.30 و 86.15

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  صباح الخير  الفرنك ين  والله اعلم التوجه صعود  الان سعره 86.43  ركزو عليه هو معنا ولم يضرب الستوب  شراءه من سعره الحالي او لقترب من 86   الستوب 86 او 86.15  اختارمايناسبك والله الموفق  الهدف الاول 88.60 بأذن الله  ونحدد باقي اهدافه بأذن الله   والله الموفق

  

> احتمال يرجع لل 86 يجرب الدعم

 شفتم كيف نزل لل 86.06 وارتد  بأذن الله يكون ارتداد حقيقي  المهم من دخل فيه يرفع الستوب لضمان الربح   أن شاء الله يواصل صعود  والله اعلم

----------


## aljoufi

> احد دخل بالفرنك دولار من الموجودين 
> اتمنى ذلك الي دخل يقول

  أمر شراء معلق

----------


## aljameel

> لا ،،، أنا في الفرنك ين على 86.30 و 86.15

 المهم ارفع الستوب مع الصعود 
وبأذن الله المرة هذه مايفشلنا يواصل صعود  للهدف

----------


## sameer.alomari

> احد دخل بالفرنك دولار من الموجودين 
> اتمنى ذلك الي دخل يقول

 
هل السعر الحالي مناسب للدخول؟.

----------


## aBoRaMa

للذكرى  :016:

----------


## aljameel

> هل السعر الحالي مناسب للدخول؟.

 والله اعلم مناسب

----------


## aljameel

> أمر شراء معلق

  
ممتاززززززززز

----------


## aljameel

الفرنك ين 
لو نزل وكسر 86 والله اعلم ممكن يواصل نزول 
يجب الحذر

----------


## زكريا العتيبى

> شفتم كيف نزل لل 86.06 وارتد  بأذن الله يكون ارتداد حقيقي  المهم من دخل فيه يرفع الستوب لضمان الربح   أن شاء الله يواصل صعود  والله اعلم

  ممكن احد من الاخوة يشرح كيفية رفع الستوب كلما صعد السعر ؟
مع عظيم شكرى وتقديرى للجميع وخاصة لصاحب الموضوع الجميل 
وجزاه الله خير الجزاء وزاده الله من فضله وعلمه

----------


## aljameel

راقبو نقاط المجنون والدولار ين التي ذكرت متوقع الارتداد منها لو نزلو 
الان أستاذنكم لحضات من الوقت

----------


## aBoRaMa

> ممكن احد من الاخوة يشرح كيفية رفع الستوب كلما صعد السعر ؟
> مع عظيم شكرى وتقديرى للجميع وخاصة لصاحب الموضوع الجميل 
> وجزاه الله خير الجزاء وزاده الله من فضله وعلمه

 اضغط على الرقم الخاص بالستوب لوز قم تظهر لك نافذة 
اضغط على الرقم في النافذة وقم بالتغيير 
إذا كنت تستخدم FXSOLUTION فسأقوم بغضافة صور لك 
انتظر ردك

----------


## aljooore

يورو دولار كيف وضعه الجميل

----------


## aBoRaMa

الين فرنك

----------


## aljameel

> يورو دولار كيف وضعه الجميل

  
هلا الجوري 
تحت 1.3485 
والله اعلم  
متوجه لل بأذن الله 
1.3400 
1.3300 تقريبا 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الين فرنك

  
ماشاء الله عليك ابوراما

----------


## بوجود

صباحكم ورد ... 
اخذت الفرنك ين شراء بـ 8638 
والله يوفقنا وياكم 
جزاك الله خير اخي الجميل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljameel

شوف هذا الشارت ابو راما 
اتوقع لوكسر 86 ممكن يرتد منها والله اعلم تقريبا 85.80

----------


## aBoRaMa

> صباحكم ورد ... 
> اخذت الفرنك ين شراء بـ 8638 
> والله يوفقنا وياكم 
> جزاك الله خير اخي الجميل

  
لو انك انتظرت الى ان يتم الاختراق لكان افضل

----------


## mido1989

> تحت 1.3485 
> والله اعلم  
> متوجه لل بأذن الله 
> 1.3400 
> 1.3300 تقريبا 
> والله الموفق

 برايك اى المناطق افضل للدخول بيع و كم الاستوب؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> صباحكم ورد ... 
> اخذت الفرنك ين شراء بـ 8638 
> والله يوفقنا وياكم 
> جزاك الله خير اخي الجميل

 من الصباح نقول الشراء من 86 كسرها يجب الحذر 
ليش استعجلت بوجود راقب 86 كسرها والبقاء تحتها ممكن يروح 85.80 تقريبا

----------


## aBoRaMa

> شوف هذا الشارت ابو راما 
> اتوقع لوكسر 86 ممكن يرتد منها والله اعلم تقريبا 85.80

  
اتمنى ذلك

----------


## بوجود

الجميل وبوراما .. 
صدقوني انا متفائل مادري ليه وحاسس ان الله بيكرمنا بتوصية اخونا الجميل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljameel

> برايك اى المناطق افضل للدخول بيع و كم الاستوب؟؟؟؟

 فوق 480 البيع مغامره سأنوه عنه لو فيه فرصة بيع بأذن الله

----------


## aBoRaMa

> الجميل وبوراما .. 
> صدقوني انا متفائل مادري ليه وحاسس ان الله بيكرمنا بتوصية اخونا الجميل

  
لا تضيف اسمي وكأني املك الكثير من العلم 
الرسومات التي تراها مجرد شخابيط واحد يتعلم 
القائد هنا هو اخونا الجميل وانا اطبق مايقوله لي باللحرف  :EEK!:

----------


## basel232

السلام عليكم 
موفقين بإذن الله جميعا 
أبو مروان  
عندي اليورو دولار - الأسترالي دولار بيع  
أتركهم ولا أقفل وأنتظر تتضح الرؤيا..

----------


## زكريا العتيبى

> اضغط على الرقم الخاص بالستوب لوز قم تظهر لك نافذة 
> اضغط على الرقم في النافذة وقم بالتغيير 
> إذا كنت تستخدم FXSOLUTION فسأقوم بغضافة صور لك 
> انتظر ردك

  اشكرك اخى الكريم على استجابتك السريعه ومحاولة مساعدتى 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء وزادك الله من فضله وعلمه 
استخدم ميتاتريدر fxdd 
خالص دعواتى لك بالتوفيق ومزيد من النجاح والارباح

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> موفقين بإذن الله جميعا 
> أبو مروان  
> عندي اليورو دولار - الأسترالي دولار بيع  
> أتركهم ولا أقفل وأنتظر تتضح الرؤيا..

 اصبر عليهم مؤاشراتهم بتقول انهم نازلين وبقوة والله اعلم 
المهم حرك الستوب احجز جز من الربح

----------


## بوجود

اضفت اسمك لانك رديت علي واضفت اسم الجميل لانه صاحب التوصية 
وكلكم فيكم الخير والبركه والله يجزاكم خير  :Regular Smile:

----------


## J e m y

الكيبل رايح ل 1.4578 ايه رأيك يا جميل

----------


## aljameel

الفرنك ين عدم المغامرة بالشراء محتمل كسر 86 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل رايح ل 1.4578 ايه رأيك يا جميل

  
محتمل اخي المؤاشرات للدولار بتقول انه طالع 
يجب الحذر الدولار ماله امان خبر يقلب الموجة 
والله اعلم

----------


## mido1989

اخى الجميل
بارك الله فيك و اعطاك من خيره و غفر لك على توصياتك و تحليلاتك الرائعه 
و لكن لى تعليقهذا الموضوع بسم الله ما شاء الله اصبح متابع من كثيييييير من اعضاء المنتدى 
و يتم كتابه اكتر من 20 صفحه فى اليوم الواحد 
و اجد صعوبه فى الوصول الى مشاركاتك و التوصيات 
لذلك اقترح ان يكون هذا الموضوع مخصص لتوصيات فقط ولا يتم المشاركه فيه 
و فتح موضوع اخر للمناقشات

----------


## aBoRaMa

الفرنك ين أمامه ترند متشكل من اكثر من 3 ساعات ويجب الإختراق لتأكيد الصعود

----------


## J e m y

> محتمل اخي المؤاشرات للدولار بتقول انه طالع 
> يجب الحذر الدولار ماله امان خبر يقلب الموجة 
> والله اعلم

 أما نشوف اخرتها مع اوباما وادارته  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## aljameel

> اضفت اسمك لانك رديت علي واضفت اسم الجميل لانه صاحب التوصية 
> وكلكم فيكم الخير والبركه والله يجزاكم خير

 كل الموجودين خير وبركة انا عود من حزمة 
هنا نحن اخوة متعاونين مع بعضنا البعض كلنا اصحاب الموظوع ليس حكرا علي 
ويشرفني مشاركة الجميع

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل
> بارك الله فيك و اعطاك من خيره و غفر لك على توصياتك و تحليلاتك الرائعه 
> و لكن لى تعليقهذا الموضوع بسم الله ما شاء الله اصبح متابع من كثيييييير من اعضاء المنتدى 
> و يتم كتابه اكتر من 20 صفحه فى اليوم الواحد 
> و اجد صعوبه فى الوصول الى مشاركاتك و التوصيات 
> لذلك اقترح ان يكون هذا الموضوع مخصص لتوصيات فقط ولا يتم المشاركه فيه 
> و فتح موضوع اخر للمناقشات

 ماتروه مناسب انا تحت امركم انا واحد منكم

----------


## mido1989

اخى الجميل انا بايع اليورو من السعر الحالى تقريبا 
و واضع الاستوب 1.3490  شو رايك فى الاستوب ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> الفرنك ين أمامه ترند متشكل من اكثر من 3 ساعات ويجب الإختراق لتأكيد الصعود

  
ايوه ابوراما اتحفنا ياعم  
ماشاء الله تبارك الله

----------


## basel232

> أما نشوف اخرتها مع اوباما وادارته

  
يحب السياسة الولد هذا ...  :No3: 
هههههههههه

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل انا بايع اليورو من السعر الحالى تقريبا 
> و واضع الاستوب 1.3490 شو رايك فى الاستوب ؟؟

 الله يرزقك ستوب صغير المهم الالتزام بالستوب هو متوقع النزول والله اعلم

----------


## aBoRaMa

نحتاج للتأكيد

----------


## J e m y

الكيبل فى رحلة الهبوط راقبوه يا اخوه 
كسر الدعم القوى عند 1.4650

----------


## aBoRaMa

الين فرنك

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل فى رحلة الهبوط راقبوه يا اخوه 
> كسر الدعم القوى عند 1.4650

 انتبه ممكن يرتد لتاكيد الهبوط كسر 620 والبقاء تحت 600 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> الين فرنك

 ابو راما ماعليك امر اشرح الشارت على شأن الجميع يستفيد 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## J e m y

فلنتباع وربنا يكرم

----------


## aljameel

مبروك اهل اليورو  البايعين أن شاء الله مزيد من النزول

----------


## aBoRaMa

أنا ارى ان الترند الهابط هو المحك الرئيسي ، ومتى ماتم اختراقه والتأكيد ببناء ترند صاعد جديد، فهذا يعتبر تأكيد للصعود 
والترند الهابط متطابق تقريباً على فواصل 5 و 10 و 15 و 30 دقيقة  
ولكن يقولون كثر الدق يفل الحديد، وهذا ليس في صالح الترند بعد أن تم الإختراق

----------


## mido1989

هل ممكن بيع اليورو الان مره اخرى

----------


## aBoRaMa

ربما نكون قد نجحنا 
الأول 5 دقائق والثاني 10

----------


## J e m y

الباوند دولار اشبه بمن يحاول ان يستعيد عافيته ولا يستطيع وسينخ فى النهاية ويسقط ( مجرد احساس )

----------


## aljameel

> أنا ارى ان الترند الهابط هو المحك الرئيسي ، ومتى ماتم اختراقه والتأكيد ببناء ترند صاعد جديد، فهذا يعتبر تأكيد للصعود 
> والترند الهابط متطابق تقريباً على فواصل 5 و 10 و 15 و 30 دقيقة  
> ولكن يقولون كثر الدق يفل الحديد، وهذا ليس في صالح الترند بعد أن تم الإختراق

 شكرا اخي
بارك الله فيك 
شرح على الطبيعة 
الان نحن عند 86 يجب عدم كسرها فوق 86 يأكد الصعود والله اعلم 
كسرها يضعف الصعود لانه سيتوجه لنقطة بين وبين ويضع الفرنك ين اما صعود او هبوط 
وهي المفروض ماتكسر جالس تقاوم لمواصلة الصعود 
مثلا شرح ببساطة 
فريقين بكرة القدم اذا كنت قريب من مرمى الخصم فأنت محتمل بتسجل هدف 
اما اذا كان اللعب بمنتصف الملعب لاتعرف لمن الهدف لهذا الفريق او ذاك 
وهو الفرنك ين فوق 86 محتمل يسجل هدف واهداف

----------


## aljameel

مبروك اليورو قريب من 400 
مبروك لمن هم داخلين بيع او المتعلقين فيه 
والله اعلم متوقع الهدف الثاني احتمال 
للامانة انا بائعه من يوم الجمعة والاثنين ولم اغلق حتى اللحضة 
بائع فوق 700 670 590

----------


## aljameel

اليورو متوقع ارتداد من 480 لل 460 تقريبا ثم نزول لل 400 او اقل منها تقريبا 
والله اعلم

----------


## بوجود

الحمدلله طلعت من الفرنك ين بربح  
وننتظر توجيهاتكم يااخوان  
جزاكم الله خير  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mido1989

> اليورو متوقع ارتداد من 480 لل 460 تقريبا ثم نزول لل 400 او اقل منها تقريبا 
> والله اعلم

 معنى كلامك انه ممكن يوصل 480 
انا واضع الاستوب 490 
شو رايك؟
هل ارفعه ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> الحمدلله طلعت من الفرنك ين بربح  
> وننتظر توجيهاتكم يااخوان  
> جزاكم الله خير

 كان انتظرت شوي احتمال يواصل صعود 
خيرها في غيرها

----------


## mido1989

> اليورو متوقع ارتداد من 480 لل 460 تقريبا ثم نزول لل 400 او اقل منها تقريبا 
> والله اعلم

 معنى كلامك انه ممكن يوصل 480 
انا واضع الاستوب 490 
شو رايك؟
هل ارفعه ؟؟

----------


## mido1989

فى خير مهم على اليورو بعد حوالى 45 دقيقه 
توقعات الخبر سلبيه على اليورو 
قولو يااااااااااااااااااااااا رب ينهااااااااااار

----------


## aBoRaMa

ان شاء الله انا نجحنا  
مارأيك اخي الجميل؟

----------


## aljameel

> معنى كلامك انه ممكن يوصل 480  
> انا واضع الاستوب 490 
> شو رايك؟
> هل ارفعه ؟؟

 انت بائع من كم

----------


## dana.t

اخي الجميل المجنون سيواصل الصعود ؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> فى خير مهم على اليورو بعد حوالى 45 دقيقه 
> توقعات الخبر سلبيه على اليورو 
> قولو يااااااااااااااااااااااا رب ينهااااااااااار

 الخبر السلبي 
يصعد ماينزل 
اتوقع يزور تقريبا 300 ويظهر الخبر السلبي المتوقع ويصعد به من 300 تقريبا

----------


## aljameel

> ان شاء الله انا نجحنا  
> مارأيك اخي الجميل؟

 بأذن الله

----------


## بوجود

> كان انتظرت شوي احتمال يواصل صعود 
> خيرها في غيرها

 تسلم اخي الجميل .. 
تفضل ارجع له شراء عند اي نقطه؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل المجنون سيواصل الصعود ؟؟؟؟

 فوق 142 مامنه خوف حتى ولو كسرها المهم لايغلق شمعة 4 ساعات تحت 142 تقريبا 
والله اعلم 
فوق 142 مافي مجال صاعد غصب عنه بأذن الله

----------


## mido1989

> الخبر السلبي 
> يصعد ماينزل

 اخى كيف يكون الخبر سلبى و يعصد اليورو 
المفروض يهبط 
ارجو التوضيح؟

----------


## aljameel

> تسلم اخي الجميل .. 
> تفضل ارجع له شراء عند اي نقطه؟

 قريب من 86 لاسوى الاحتمالات

----------


## aljameel

> اخى كيف يكون الخبر سلبى و يعصد اليورو 
> المفروض يهبط 
> ارجو التوضيح؟

 اسف العكس 
مخي مشغول  بشي ثاتي

----------


## aljameel

بوجود لا تستعجل

----------


## aBoRaMa

القناعة كنز لايفنى 
ابو جود قنوع وعشان كذا وفقه الله وخرج عند نقطة ممتازة 
مبروووووك يا ابو جود

----------


## basel232

يورو دولار 
تتوقع يرتد من 400 ولا ينزل تحتها ومن أي نقطه يرتد  
توقعاتك يالجنرال

----------


## sameer.alomari

ضرب الستوب في اليورو ين

----------


## بوجود

> بوجود لا تستعجل

  
اوك جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> يورو دولار 
> تتوقع يرتد من 400 ولا ينزل تحتها ومن أي نقطه يرتد  
> توقعاتك يالجنرال

 اتوقع ارتداد منها او 390 لو واصل نزول خليك فيه لبعد ينزل وتبسرعة اغلق

----------


## aBoRaMa

> ضرب الستوب في اليورو ين

  وفي الفرنك ين بعد

----------


## aBoRaMa

عن اذنكم يا اخوان ،،، لازم انام عندي الصباح اختبار ولازم اريح شوي 
بس عتدي احساس ان الين فرنك بيرجع فوق

----------


## aljameel

> ضرب الستوب في اليورو ين

 خيرها بغيرها بأذن الله ياابوسمرة 
ابشر بالعوض بتوفيق الله

----------


## بوجود

> القناعة كنز لايفنى 
> ابو جود قنوع وعشان كذا وفقه الله وخرج عند نقطة ممتازة 
> مبروووووك يا ابو جود

  
الحمدلله رب العالمين 
هذا بفضل الله ثم فضلكم يااخوان  :Regular Smile:  
الله يرزقنا وياكم يارب

----------


## sameer.alomari

> خيرها بغيرها بأذن الله ياابوسمرة 
> ابشر بالعوض بتوفيق الله

 بالله عليك لما تنزل توصيه و تكون متأكد منها تكتب في التوصيه (اجاك الفرج يا ابو سمره)
عشان أدخل و انا متطمن 
اخر 4 صفقات أثقلتني خسائر و الله هو الرازق 
تحياتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aBoRaMa

اخر شارت قبل اطلع

----------


## basel232

اليورو إرتد من 416 إنتهت الموجه يا جنرال ولا بعدها ما أنتهت؟

----------


## sameer.alomari

> اليورو إرتد من 416 إنتهت الموجه يا جنرال ولا بعدها ما أنتهت؟

 
ما ارتد لسا بينزل 
أتوقع اذا فتحت الساعه على ارتفاع يعتبر ارتداد
شو رايك أخ الجميل؟ نشتري؟

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم شباب
كيفكم
انا لسه فاتح صفقة الاسترالي دولار بيع وقدمت الستوب ل 0.6940 حتى اضمن 86 نقطة للربح
الحمد لله

----------


## aljameel

> بالله عليك لما تنزل توصيه و تكون متأكد منها تكتب في التوصيه (اجاك الفرج يا ابو سمره)
> عشان أدخل و انا متطمن 
> اخر 4 صفقات أثقلتني خسائر و الله هو الرازق 
> تحياتي

  (اجاك الفرج يا ابو سمره)  
الاسترالي دولار راقبه فيه 100 تقريبا نزول البيع مع الارتفاع 
الهدف بأذن الله 850 تقريبا راقبها واصل نزول خليك فيه ارتد اغلق واشتري وخذ بأذن الله منها بالشراء تقريبا 400 نقطة 400+ 100 كم ابو سمرة 
ومبروك لمن صبرو عليه ماشاء الله وصل 6900 من 6730 وللخير بقية بأذن الله

----------


## mido1989

خبر اليورو ظهر سلبى 
قولوا يا رب

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم شباب
> كيفكم
> انا لسه فاتح صفقة الاسترالي دولار بيع وقدمت الستوب ل 0.6940 حتى اضمن 86 نقطة للربح
> الحمد لله

 لا 6980

----------


## sameer.alomari

> ما ارتد لسا بينزل 
> أتوقع اذا فتحت الساعه على ارتفاع يعتبر ارتداد
> شو رايك أخ الجميل؟ نشتري؟

 
فتحت الساعه على هبوط
شكلو رح يهبط كمان

----------


## aljameel

> (اجاك الفرج يا ابو سمره)  
> الاسترالي دولار راقبه فيه 100 تقريبا نزول البيع مع الارتفاع 
> الهدف بأذن الله 850 تقريبا راقبها واصل نزول خليك فيه ارتد اغلق واشتري وخذ بأذن الله منها بالشراء تقريبا 400 نقطة 400+ 100 كم ابو سمرة 
> ومبروك لمن صبرو عليه ماشاء الله وصل 6900 من 6730 وللخير بقية بأذن الله

 للمشاااااااااهدة

----------


## توفيق12

حتى ننصف الاخ ابومروان
ففي اقل من 24 ساعة تم ربح اكثر من140 نقطة من توصياته وخسارة حوالي 40 نقطة 
اللهم لك الحمد
واللهم بارك في الاخ ابومروان وزده من علمك

----------


## basel232

الجنرال هندسلي خارطة طريق اليورو بعد ما إرتد من 416 وطلع 460  
المحطة الجاية وين تتوقعها

----------


## ابو راجي

عفوا اخي الحميل يعني نبيع الان  الاسترالي دولار
ولا ننتظر بس ينزل 100 نقطة و نشتري

----------


## aljameel

الان فرصة بيع الاسترالي دولار من 6940 لل 6960 والله اعلم

----------


## توفيق12

> لا 6980

  
المهم الحمد لله على كل حال
انت دائما توصينا بتقديم الستوب انا قدمته لتلك النقطة واغلقت الصفقة قبل قليل بربح
كلو خير وبركة
وان شاء الله ساعمل عقد شراء من 0.6880

----------


## توفيق12

> الان فرصة بيع الاسترالي دولار من 6940 لل 6960 والله اعلم

 كم نضع الهدف والستوب

----------


## aljameel

> الجنرال هندسلي خارطة طريق اليورو بعد ما إرتد من 416 وطلع 460  
> المحطة الجاية وين تتوقعها

 لو طلع عند 480 تقريبا بيع

----------


## mido1989

و كم الاستوب

----------


## sameer.alomari

> (اجاك الفرج يا ابو سمره)  
> الاسترالي دولار راقبه فيه 100 تقريبا نزول البيع مع الارتفاع 
> الهدف بأذن الله 850 تقريبا راقبها واصل نزول خليك فيه ارتد اغلق واشتري وخذ بأذن الله منها بالشراء تقريبا 400 نقطة 400+ 100 كم ابو سمرة 
> ومبروك لمن صبرو عليه ماشاء الله وصل 6900 من 6730 وللخير بقية بأذن الله

 
دخلنا بيع على 0.6941 و الستوب 0.6975 و الهدف 0.6850 
ما رأيك؟ في حال ضرب الستوب أدخل شراء؟

----------


## aljameel

> كم نضع الهدف والستوب

 المتوقع 850  راقبة افضل اتوقع الوصول له بسرعة والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> دخلنا بيع على 0.6941 و الستوب 0.6975 و الهدف 0.6850 
> ما رأيك؟ في حال ضرب الستوب أدخل شراء؟

 تفئال خير ابو سمرة 
بأذن الله مايضرب

----------


## المصرى2009

ما هو هدف المجنون الان هل سيستمر الى لكسر 142 ؟

----------


## aljameel

الشراء ياابوسمرة من 6850 اقراء الكلام زين الله يرضى عليك

----------


## ابو راجي

يا اخوان والله الحق يقال
الخوان هون ذو الخبرة بساعدو الجميع
لكن الجميل بيهلك حاله وهوه بمشي خطوة خطوة معنا
و بيهتم بخسارتنا زي كانها خسارته و اكتر
الله يجازيه خير
يا اخي انت ما بتنام ابدا
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## sameer.alomari

طيب شو رايك بالدولار فرنك؟
شايفو بينزل و قرب على نقطة دخولنا الي كانت شراء

----------


## aljameel

> ما هو هدف المجنون الان هل سيستمر الى لكسر 142 ؟

 هدفه تقريبا 141.50 الله اعلم 
متوقع الارتداد منها وبأذن الله 147 الهدف قولو يارب  
 لو ارتد منها دخول شراء من بعد مراقبة وعدم الاستعجال

----------


## aljameel

> يا اخوان والله الحق يقال
> الخوان هون ذو الخبرة بساعدو الجميع
> لكن الجميل بيهلك حاله وهوه بمشي خطوة خطوة معنا
> و بيهتم بخسارتنا زي كانها خسارته و اكتر
> الله يجازيه خير
> يا اخي انت ما بتنام ابدا
> الله يعطيك العافية

 لا يااخي ميت نعس جالس انتظر الظهر اصلي وانام افلل

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يبيع المجنون هذا توقع ممكن يرتد من هنا 
لا للبيع او الشراء الان

----------


## ابو راجي

ابو سمرة انا دخلت معك على الاسترالي دولار بس شو رايك نرفع الستوب شوي

----------


## المصرى2009

استاذى انا شارى المجنون الان هل اغلق الصفقة ام ان لة صعود ؟

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم اخواني واخواتي لنا لقاء بأذن الله 
سامحوني

----------


## dana.t

أخي جميل ما رأيك بالكيبل؟؟ ما هو اتجاهه لان لدي صفقتين قديمتين شراء و بيع هل استطيع فكه وشكرا

----------


## sameer.alomari

> ابو سمرة انا دخلت معك على الاسترالي دولار بس شو رايك نرفع الستوب شوي

 أنا رفعته لـ 0.6994 
شو رايك؟

----------


## ابو راجي

هيك احسن خلينا نعطيه مجال شوي ما دام صرنا داخلين الصفقة
بس ينزل ويريح منرجع الستوب

----------


## ابو راجي

والله كان ضرب الستوب

----------


## sameer.alomari

أبو راجي بقول خلي الستوب 0.7000 عشان النقطه 0.6994 هي مقاومه رئيسيه و ممكن يلمسها و يرتد
و هذه نصيحة الأخ eto

----------


## ابو راجي

ماشي

----------


## sameer.alomari

ضرب ستوب الدولار فرنك
و هيك عدد الصفقات الخاسره 5 على التوالي 
و ضايل صفقة شغاله على الأسترالي و لهلأ خسرانه و لو ما رفعنا الستوب كان ضرب 
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
الرازق هو الله

----------


## ابو راجي

بس يصير قريب من نقطة الدخول بدي اطلع منه شو رايك ابو سمرة
و منراقبه لغاية ما ينزل .6850 وبعدين منشتري مش احسن

----------


## sameer.alomari

> بس يصير قريب من نقطة الدخول بدي اطلع منه شو رايك ابو سمرة
> و منراقبه لغاية ما ينزل .6850 وبعدين منشتري مش احسن

 والله ياخوي هالسوق ما الو أمان
بيني و بينك كل زوج فيه أسترالي بكرهه لأني عمري ما ربحت معه و كانو مستقصدني
القرار الي اتخذته اني أحدد 4 أزواج أشتغل عليهم و ما يكون فيهم أسترالي أو فرنك 
بالنسبه لصفقه الأسترالي الي شغاله أنا بتوقع انو ينزل و ان شاء الله رح نربح، بالنسبه الي يا ستوب يا ربح 10 نقاط على الأقل 
و الله يكون بعونا

----------


## لبنان

> بس يصير قريب من نقطة الدخول بدي اطلع منه شو رايك ابو سمرة
> و منراقبه لغاية ما ينزل .6850 وبعدين منشتري مش احسن

 والله انا  يا  شباب  كنت  بالخارج  وتارك  الستوب  80  فراحت  عليا  الله  يوفقكم  ويربحكم

----------


## ابو راجي

يا اخوان السوق ما له امان
برتفع بخمس دقايق وبضرب الاستوبات و بعدين برجع بينزل والعكس ملاحظين الوضع

----------


## لبنان

> يا اخوان السوق ما له امان
> برتفع بخمس دقايق وبضرب الاستوبات و بعدين برجع بينزل والعكس ملاحظين الوضع

 صرلي  3  ايام  يا  ابو  راجي  بربح  باليوم  من  300  الى  500  دولار  بالليل  وبخسرهم  بالنهار  برجع  بربح  بالنهار  وبخسر بالليل   واكثر  شيء  عمالي  اتوفق  بالذهب

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

جميل طمنى على اليورو استرالى لانو ارتد من الفيبو 23%

----------


## sameer.alomari

هل اليورو/دولار يستعد للصعود؟
تقاطع EMA4, EMA9, EMA18, EMA100
و التقاطع لأعلى بالاضافة الى دعم مؤشر MCAD
يبقى التأكد من RSI و انتظار اغلاق الساعه لنرى 
ما رأيكم، و هل تحليلي بالاعتماد على المؤشرات السابقه يكفي؟

----------


## لبنان

> هل اليورو/دولار يستعد للصعود؟
> تقاطع EMA4, EMA9, EMA18, EMA100
> و التقاطع لأعلى بالاضافة الى دعم مؤشر MCAD
> يبقى التأكد من RSI و انتظار اغلاق الساعه لنرى 
> ما رأيكم، و هل تحليلي بالاعتماد على المؤشرات السابقه يكفي؟

 المشكله  ان  السوق  مع  البائعين  لذلك  الوضع  بيخوف

----------


## sameer.alomari

> المشكله  ان  السوق  مع  البائعين  لذلك  الوضع  بيخوف

 افتتاح الساعه على هبوط يمنعني من الشراء
و مؤشر RSI غير مطمئن 
ربما نرى هبوط ثم تصحيح للأعلى
ما رأيك؟

----------


## لبنان

> افتتاح الساعه على هبوط يمنعني من الشراء
> و مؤشر RSI غير مطمئن 
> ربما نرى هبوط ثم تصحيح للأعلى
> ما رأيك؟

 اذا بدك تعمل مثلي يوجد دعم قوي للبوند عند 
1.4540 كل ما اقترب منها عمالي اشتري وبخلي الستوب 1.4530 
وكل ما طلع 20 الى 30 نقطه عمالي اتركو الحمد لله صارو مرتين

----------


## mido1989

اليورو 
rsi تحت ال 50 
و السعر يكسر الموفينج 14 لاسفل 
كل هذا يدل على بيع و ليس شراااااء

----------


## لبنان

> افتتاح الساعه على هبوط يمنعني من الشراء
> و مؤشر RSI غير مطمئن 
> ربما نرى هبوط ثم تصحيح للأعلى
> ما رأيك؟

 اليورو ممكن يرتد صعودا من 3480 
ولكن  اليورو  خلص  حدد  اتجاهه  على ما  يبدو نزولا

----------


## sameer.alomari

الان أرى الهبوط هو الاتجاه الصحيح

----------


## ابو راجي

سمير الكل امبارح كان يحكي الباوند بدو يوصل 1.4850
ليش نزل لهون

----------


## لبنان

> افتتاح الساعه على هبوط يمنعني من الشراء
> و مؤشر RSI غير مطمئن 
> ربما نرى هبوط ثم تصحيح للأعلى
> ما رأيك؟

 رجعت  استفدت من البوند   مرة  ثالثة  الحمد  لله

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

جميل طمنى على اليورو استرالى لانو ارتد من الفيبو 23%

----------


## sameer.alomari

> سمير الكل امبارح كان يحكي الباوند بدو يوصل 1.4850
> ليش نزل لهون

 والله أنا لا أضع توصيات فأنا ما زلت مبتدئ
ولكن رأيي الشخصي ان الأخبار لها دور كبير فاليوم قبل ساعه و نص اجت الأخبار سلبيه و كانت الأخبار من النوع القوي و المؤثر.
أنا برأيي ممكن ينزل 1.4500 و بعديها صدقني يا أبو راجي الا نشوف شمعات ليموزين لفوق
على فكره في توقعات انو يوصل الكيبل لـ 1.5000

----------


## mido1989

ظهور خبر ايجابى جدااااااااااااا على الدولار الان 
ممكن جدا يهبط باليورو كثيرا

----------


## mido1989

غريب اليورو 
شكله بيفكر يمشى عكس الخبر  
ربنا يستر

----------


## sameer.alomari

> جميل طمنى على اليورو استرالى لانو ارتد من الفيبو 23%

 والله جميل شكلو نايم الله يعينه
و احنا شكلنا رح نخسر في الاسترالي لانو شكلو طالع
الله يستر

----------


## J e m y

الآخبار سترفع الدولار جدا وسيهبط اليورو دولار بإذن الله

----------


## sameer.alomari

> غريب اليورو 
> شكله بيفكر يمشى عكس الخبر  
> ربنا يستر

 يا سيدي الخبر هاد متوسط
بس أصبر كمان ساعه و نص جايلك خبر قوي عالدولار (مبيعات المنازل الجديده خلال الشهر)  و وقتها بنحدد وين اليورو بدو ياخذنا 
و لا تنسى انو في مقاومه قوية عند 1.3528 يعني صعب يخترقها مع وجود خبر جيد للدولار

----------


## mido1989

> كمان ساعه و نص جايلك خبر قوي عالدولار

 هذا الخبر متوقع سلبى للدولار 
يعنى ممكن يؤدى الى ارتفاع اليورو 
ربنا يستر

----------


## لبنان

> والله جميل شكلو نايم الله يعينه
> و احنا شكلنا رح نخسر في الاسترالي لانو شكلو طالع
> الله يستر

 ان شاء الله  انك  عملت  مثلي  بالبوند

----------


## sameer.alomari

> ان شاء الله  انك  عملت  مثلي  بالبوند

 للأسف ما استفدت منو
الخير عالطريق ان شاء الله 
و أنا بقترح انو نركز على عملتين مزبوط لأنو انا شايف انو الأخ جميل ما شاء الله عليه داخل بجميع العملات و الشباب ما بتقصر أسئله 
عشان نستفيد خلينا كلنا نفكر مع بعض بنفس الأسلوب و نركز على عملتين فقط

----------


## sameer.alomari

> هذا الخبر متوقع سلبى للدولار 
> يعنى ممكن يؤدى الى ارتفاع اليورو 
> ربنا يستر

 والله ما بتعرف شو بصير
قبل شوي كان فيه خبرين عالدولار
الأول قوي و كان متوقع سلبي (-2%) و جاء ايجابي (+3.9%)
و الثاني خبر متوسط و كان متوقع سلبي (-2.3%) و جاء ايجابي (+3.4%) 
يعني الأفضل الدخول بعد انتهاء الأخبار

----------


## mido1989

اليورو اذا كسر 1.3480 
فهو الى هبوووووووط 
اذا لم يستطيع كسرها فقد يرتد الى 1.3600 او اكثر 
و الله اعلم

----------


## sameer.alomari

> اليورو اذا كسر 1.3480 
> فهو الى هبوووووووط 
> اذا لم يستطيع كسرها فقد يرتد الى 1.3600 او اكثر 
> و الله اعلم

 على أي شارت انت بتشتغل؟
أنا شايف ما في نقطة دعم عند 1.3480 على شارت الساعه
و شايف أقرب نقطة دعم هي 1.3450 
أرجو الافاده

----------


## لبنان

> للأسف ما استفدت منو
> الخير عالطريق ان شاء الله 
> و أنا بقترح انو نركز على عملتين مزبوط لأنو انا شايف انو الأخ جميل ما شاء الله عليه داخل بجميع العملات و الشباب ما بتقصر أسئله 
> عشان نستفيد خلينا كلنا نفكر مع بعض بنفس الأسلوب و نركز على عملتين فقط

 لازم  كل انسان  عندو  فكرة  يطرحها  ونناقشها  عندما  لا  يكون  ابو  مروان  موجود 
انا  طلعت  من  البوند  الحمد  لله

----------


## mido1989

هذه ليست نقطه دعم 
و لكن هذه النقطه خاصه ببعض المؤشرات 
فى حال كسرها لاسفل فمتوقع الهبوط باذن الله

----------


## sameer.alomari

طيب شوف الباوند هلأ كيف بيرتفع
مع انو اخبار الدولار جيده و أخبار الباوند سيئه 
والله اشي بجنن، حد من الشباب يفيدنا بوضع الباوند

----------


## sameer.alomari

الان الاسترالي يحاول اختراق 0.6992
اذا ضرب الستوب عندي (0.7000) اتوقع انو رح يرتفع لحد ما تيجي أخبار الدولار
اذا اجت أخبار سلبيه بكمل ارتفاع و بتصير الدعم مقاومه
و اذا اجت الأخبار ايجابيه للدولار بيرتد للأسفل 
مزبوط يا جماعه ولا شو رايكم؟

----------


## لبنان

> طيب شوف الباوند هلأ كيف بيرتفع
> مع انو اخبار الدولار جيده و أخبار الباوند سيئه 
> والله اشي بجنن، حد من الشباب يفيدنا بوضع الباوند

 انا حددت لنفسي رقمين للبوند من 600 الى 540  
يعني كل ما اقترب من 540 بشتري وبس يقترب من 600ببيع  
الستوب للشراء واضعو 530وللبيع 610 
الان انتهيت 4 مرات يكفي الحمد لله

----------


## mido1989

> اليورو اذا كسر 1.3480 
> فهو الى هبوووووووط 
> اذا لم يستطيع كسرها فقد يرتد الى 1.3600 او اكثر 
> و الله اعلم

 الحمد لله تم كسر  1.3480 
ووصل 1.3445  كما توقعت 
هو الان يواجه  مقاومه عند 1.3450 اذا استطاع كسرها الى 1.3430 
ممكن يصل للاهداف التى وضعها الاخ الجميل 
1.3400 ثم 1.3330 ثم هدف على نهايه الاسبوع عند1.3250

----------


## sameer.alomari

> الحمد لله تم كسر  1.3480 
> ووصل 1.3445  كما توقعت 
> هو الان يواجه  مقاومه عند 1.3450 اذا استطاع كسرها الى 1.3430 
> ممكن يصل للاهداف التى وضعها الاخ الجميل 
> 1.3400 ثم 1.3330 ثم هدف على نهايه الاسبوع عند1.3250

 مثل ما قلتلك اذا كسر 1.3450 ان شاء الله ندخل بيع
بس متى بنقدر نحدد انو كسرها ولا لأ؟

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  
اليور يصعد للبيع من 480  لل 520 
بيع الهدف بأذن الله 350 تقريبا 
والله اعلم 
الاسترالي دولار صعد بيع من 7000 الهدف بأذن الله 6850 
والله اعلم 
بأذن الله مافيه خوف

----------


## aljameel

الستوب لليورو 520 
الستوب الاسترالي 7000 
البيع قريب من الستوب وتحريك الستوب 
خبر يلغي شارت 
والله اعلم

----------


## mido1989

مرحبا بعودتك اخى الجميل   

> اليور يصعد للبيع من 480  لل 520 
> بيع الهدف بأذن الله 350 تقريبا

 كم الاستوب اخى

----------


## sameer.alomari

> السلام عليكم  
> اليور يصعد للبيع من 480  لل 520 
> بيع الهدف بأذن الله 350 تقريبا 
> والله اعلم 
> الاسترالي دولار صعد بيع من 7000 الهدف بأذن الله 6850 
> والله اعلم 
> بأذن الله مافيه خوف

 اهلا بعودة القائد
يا سيدي احنا لسا فاتحين صفقة بيع للاسترالي و الستوب عند 0.7000
شو رايك نرفع الستوب؟

----------


## aljoufi

> السلام عليكم  
> اليور يصعد للبيع من 480 لل 520 
> بيع الهدف بأذن الله 350 تقريبا 
> والله اعلم 
> الاسترالي دولار صعد بيع من 7000 الهدف بأذن الله 6850 
> والله اعلم 
> بأذن الله مافيه خوف

 صح النوم
اليورو مقابل ايش (اليور يصعد للبيع من 480 لل 520)

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

اليورو استرالى حبيبى جميل على هدفو ان شاء الله 1.9000 له فى تغيرى شوفتو ازاى ارتد من فيبو 23%

----------


## aljameel

> صح النوم
> اليورو مقابل ايش (اليور يصعد للبيع من 480 لل 520)

 الدولار

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو استرالى حبيبى جميل على هدفو ان شاء الله 1.9000 له فى تغيرى شوفتو ازاى ارتد من فيبو 23%

 هو المفروض كذا 9100
9000 
والله اعلم

----------


## المصرى2009

ضرب استوب

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة لليورو
والاسترالي 
البيع قريب من الستوب 
المؤاشرات بيقول نازلين 
اخاف يجي خبر على الدولار  
البيع مع الارتفاع قريب من الستوب الفرق لايزيد عن 20 نقطة 
والان أستاذنكم اسمحولي

----------


## لبنان

يا  باطل  شو  صار

----------


## sameer.alomari

أكلنا ستوب عالاسترالي

----------


## aljameel

انا جالس اكتب شوف ايش هذا

----------


## aljameel

الغاء توصية الاسترالي واليورو 
الغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغاء 
والله كريم

----------


## المصرى2009

تم ضرب الاستوب فى صفقة الاسترالى

----------


## لبنان

اكلنا  ستوبينا 
الله  ستر  وكان  ابو  مرون  مخبرنا  عن  الستوبات

----------


## mido1989

على وين اليورو رايح يا ترى 
هو و الباوند 
شو اللى صار الاخبار ايجابيه للدولار جداااا 
المفروض الباوند و اليورو يهبطو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
غريب انت يا عالم الفوركس

----------


## silverhawk145

انا مش فاهم حااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااجة   
3  اخبار هامة متتالية للدولار وكلهاااااااااا  اجابية
وكفيلة برفع الدولار  اكثر من 400 نقطة      ولكن الغريب ان ايضا الدولار بهوى وبنزل 
بجد انا مش فاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهم ايه اللى بيحصل دة 
ياريت اى واحد يرد عليا لو سمحت

----------


## لبنان

> انا مش فاهم حااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااجة   
> 3 اخبار هامة متتالية للدولار وكلهاااااااااا اجابية
> وكفيلة برفع الدولار اكثر من 400 نقطة ولكن الغريب ان ايضا الدولار بهوى وبنزل 
> بجد انا مش فاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهم ايه اللى بيحصل دة 
> ياريت اى واحد يرد عليا لو سمحت

 رجل  مهم  في  امريكا  صرح  تصريح  واكل  هوى  واحنا  اكلناها

----------


## ابو راجي

الله اكبر
والله دمرنا

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

> هو المفروض كذا 9100
> 9000 
> والله اعلم

  الله المستعان انا داخل معاك كمان فى السترالى دولار والله كريم هدفنا 0.6850

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

> الغاء توصية الاسترالي واليورو 
> الغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغاء 
> والله كريم

  الغاااء ايه بالظبط يا جميل؟؟ اليورو استرالى مش للبيع يعنى؟؟

----------


## aljoufi

سلامات ايش اللي صار يا شباب لليورو/دولار
حطيت امرين بيع وانا في المكتب وانا ادعي اقول يارب تتنفذ يوم وصلت للبيت لين الأمور مختبصة وعينك ماتشوف الا النور.المشكلة ما حطيت أمر وقف قلت عشرين دقيقة ماراح يصير شي.

----------


## aljooore

سبحان الله مصائب قوم عن قوم فوائد

----------


## ابوجراح

> سلامات ايش اللي صار يا شباب لليورو/دولار
> حطيت امرين بيع وانا في المكتب وانا ادعي اقول يارب تتنفذ يوم وصلت للبيت لين الأمور مختبصة وعينك ماتشوف الا النور.المشكلة ما حطيت أمر وقف قلت عشرين دقيقة ماراح يصير شي.

 لعب كبار   وضرب ستوبات  فقط لاغير   والفقير له  الله سبحانه

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم 
الين فرنك،،، وصل الى 87.24 
يعني ضرب الستوبات ورجع فوق 
حبيت اسلم عليكم وطالع مرة ثانية،، اختباري بعد شوي

----------


## aljoufi

ليش ما يوضحون الطلبات والعروض ليش كل شيء مخفي
بصراحة صرت اشك انه سوق قمار عالمي ،أشياء غريبة تحدث. يحس الواحد انه فيه أحد يراقب محفظته

----------


## aljoufi

غريبة وين الناس ألوووووووووووو

----------


## ابو راجي

مو مبين اي احد

----------


## Leonardo

ممكن يكون ابو مروان بيريح شوية بقاله اكتر من يوم صاحى ربنا يكون فى عونه

----------


## mido1989

اليوم كان يوم صعب علينا كلنا 
اعتقد الناس فضلت الابتعاد عن السوق اليوم 
لحين وضوح الصوره غدا ان شاء الله

----------


## لبنان

> اليوم كان يوم صعب علينا كلنا 
> اعتقد الناس فضلت الابتعاد عن السوق اليوم 
> لحين وضوح الصوره غدا ان شاء الله

 الحمد  لله  انا  عوضت  كل  الستوبات  عبر  شراء  الكندي عقدين  وبيع  الذهب عقدين بتمنى انكم  يا  شباب  تعوضو  وتربحو   الان  مفكر  اشتري دولار فرنك  شو  رايكم  شباب

----------


## basel232

السلام عليكم 
كيفكم شباب 
تسجيل حضور متأخر .. الواحد بعد اللي صار اليوم ماله نفس يقعد قدام اللاب توب 
بس أكيد الله كريم وبيرزقنا بقدرته وكرمه قولوا يارب وثقوا بالله.. 
وين ملح المنتدى الجنرال

----------


## sameer.alomari

والله الواحد بدو شهر عشان يقدر يعوض خسائر اليوم
الله يرزق الجميع

----------


## aljoufi

> الحمد لله انا عوضت كل الستوبات عبر شراء الكندي عقدين وبيع الذهب عقدين بتمنى انكم يا شباب تعوضو وتربحو   الان مفكر اشتري دولار فرنك شو رايكم شباب

 اخي لبنان انت تداول الذهب عن طريق اي شركة
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## لبنان

> السلام عليكم 
> كيفكم شباب 
> تسجيل حضور متأخر .. الواحد بعد اللي صار اليوم ماله نفس يقعد قدام اللاب توب 
> بس أكيد الله كريم وبيرزقنا بقدرته وكرمه قولوا يارب وثقوا بالله.. 
> وين ملح المنتدى الجنرال

 وعليكم  السلام  والرحمه

----------


## لبنان

> الحمد لله انا عوضت كل الستوبات عبر شراء الكندي عقدين وبيع الذهب عقدين بتمنى انكم يا شباب تعوضو وتربحو   الان مفكر اشتري دولار فرنك شو رايكم شباب

 الحمد  لله ان شاء الله  انطلق  الدولار فرنك

----------


## أبو خليل

واليوروو دولار لو سمحت اخي الجميل زيارة الموضوع التالي للاهمية القصوى ،،، 
وشكرااااا     اللي بيحب الله والخيرر للمسلمين ارجوو المساعدة ارجوكم

----------


## sameer.alomari

والله يا أبو خليل متبهدل معك عاليورو و عندي hedge و الفرق بين العقدين 35 نقطه
و المشكله او الحركه في النص لا هو راضي يرتفع عشان أسكر عقد الشراء و لا هو راضي ينزل
أفيدونا يا شباب

----------


## kuwaitey

اللهم لك الحمد حمدا كثير كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك وعظيم شـأنك  انا اليوم الحمدالله دبلت رأس المال بفارق شيئ بسيط بعد رحلة   تصفير حساب مرتين ورا بعض  الفال لكم ياشباب   :Ongue:  :015:  :Ongue:  :015:  :Ongue:

----------


## sameer.alomari

> اللهم لك الحمد حمدا كثير كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك وعظيم شـأنك  انا اليوم الحمدالله دبلت رأس المال بفارق شيئ بسيط بعد رحلة  تصفير حساب مرتين ورا بعض  الفال لكم ياشباب

  
ألف مبروووووووووك و الى الأرباح باذن الله
طيب قوللنا كيف عوضت خسارتك لأنو قريب يجيني المارجن

----------


## لبنان

> اخي لبنان انت تداول الذهب عن طريق اي شركة
> تقبل تحياتي

  
اهلا  اخي  شركة  اي فوركس  اذا  بدك  معلومات  حاضر

----------


## alshaweesh

> واليوروو دولار لو سمحت اخي الجميل زيارة الموضوع التالي للاهمية القصوى ،،، 
> وشكرااااا     اللي بيحب الله والخيرر للمسلمين ارجوو المساعدة ارجوكم

  أخي أبو خليل هذا تحليل بسيط لزوج اليورو دولار فريم الاربع ساعات
راقب المستوى1.3675  ومستوى الدعم 1.35
بلغة اخرى البيع والستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 1.3675 
والدخول الافضل بعد كسر مستوى 1.35
أتمنى من الله ان تكون هذه المشاركة فيها فائدة
اذا تحرك الزوج كما هو متوقع الاهداف موضحة على نسب فيبوناتشي
ولا تنسى مستوى 1.3330 كجني ارباح والانتظار اما الارتداد او الكسر في حالة الكسر يكون الهدف باذن الله مستوى 50% فيبوناتشي
هذا والله اعلم

----------


## aljoufi

> اهلا اخي شركة اي فوركس اذا بدك معلومات حاضر

 شكرا جزيلا ويعطيك العافية

----------


## basel232

تصبحون على خير نراكم غدا في الصباح الباكر 
إذا وصل الجنرال قولوا له أبو يارا فصلت عنده البطارية 
وراح ينااااااااااااااام  
تصبحون على خير

----------


## لبنان

صباح  الخير  معلم  ابو مروان  
  نحن  بانتظارك

----------


## لبنان

> تصبحون على خير نراكم غدا في الصباح الباكر 
> إذا وصل الجنرال قولوا له أبو يارا فصلت عنده البطارية 
> وراح ينااااااااااااااام  
> تصبحون على خير

 وانت  بالف  خير

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
أسف والله من التعب نايم 12 ساعة

----------


## توفيق12

صحة وعافية ابومروان
تستاهل الراحة ومن حقك

----------


## aljoufi

الحمد لله على السلامة وصح النوم

----------


## Leonardo

> السلام عليكم 
> أسف والله من التعب نايم 12 ساعة

 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. صح النوم يا راجل يا طيب انا قلت برضو اكيد بيرتاح عشان بقاله كتير صاحى .. يا رب تكون بخير و صحة

----------


## aljameel

قروب الين شكله صاعد خليني اركز شوي على واحد ندخل

----------


## توفيق12

ركز حبيبي وضع لنا كم فرصة او حتى فرصة لكي ندخل 
صار لي 12 ساعة ما داخل اي صفقة
فوات ربح او خسارة

----------


## لبنان

> السلام عليكم 
> أسف والله من التعب نايم 12 ساعة

 صح  النوم  ابو  مروان

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم
الفرنك ين هدف بأذن الله 87.50 لل 87.60 
وقف خسارة 86.53

----------


## aljameel

خلونا نركز على المجنون والفرنك ين  
صححو الموجة والله اعلم

----------


## توفيق12

> والله اعلم
> الفرنك ين هدف بأذن الله 87.50 لل 87.60 
> وقف خسارة 86.53

 دخلنا باذنه تعالى

----------


## aljameel

الفرنك ين  والمجنون خليهم  ينزلوشوي وندخل فيهم

----------


## aljameel

> دخلنا باذنه تعالى

 مبروك واذا تبي تستني عليه رايح والله اعلم 88.30

----------


## توفيق12

> الفرنك ين والمجنون خليهم ينزلوشوي وندخل فيهم

 ولكن يعني انا اشتريت من 87.25
هل يعني سواءا الشراء من هذا السعر او من الاسفل ف الامر جيد

----------


## kuwaitey

صح النوم يا الذيب  وجودك بحد ذاته يعطى راحه نفسيه  
الله يوفقك دنيا واخره

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم المجنون رايح لل 147 بأذن الله  مين يتحمل الستوب 141 يدخل فيه  والله الموفق  وانا معكم بنسهرعليه ولو تغير شي فيه ابلغكم

----------


## لبنان

> صح النوم يا الذيب وجودك بحد ذاته يعطى راحه نفسيه  
> الله يوفقك دنيا واخره

  
مبروك  خبرنا  كيف  حققت  الربح

----------


## aljameel

> صح النوم يا الذيب وجودك بحد ذاته يعطى راحه نفسيه  
> الله يوفقك دنيا واخره

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## kuwaitey

توكلت على الله ودخلت شراء بعد ماشفت التوصيه للفرنك ين 
بتوفيق للجميع ياشباب

----------


## aljameel

انا للمعلومية من امس داخل بالفرنك ين من 86 لل 86.30  نصف المحفظة فرنك ين وحتى اللحضة محتفظ فيه 
المشكلة انتم ماتصبرو عليه تخافو بالرغم انا الستوب عندي 85.80 
واليوم واضع اومر معلقة على المجنون على 141.50 صحيت من النوم شراء لي 
الحمد لله على كل شي

----------


## لبنان

> انا للمعلومية من امس داخل بالفرنك ين من 86 لل 86.30 نصف المحفظة فرنك ين وحتى اللحضة محتفظ فيه 
> المشكلة انتم ماتصبرو عليه تخافو بالرغم انا الستوب عندي 85.80 
> واليوم واضع اومر معلقة على المجنون على 141.50 صحيت من النوم شراء لي 
> الحمد لله على كل شي

 الله  يرزقك  بتستاهل  كل  خير

----------


## aljameel

توفيق انت الفرنك ين معك من كم قلتلك اصبر صح

----------


## kuwaitey

> والله اعلم المجنون رايح لل 147 بأذن الله  مين يتحمل الستوب 141 يدخل فيه  والله الموفق   وانا معكم بنسهرعليه ولو تغير شي فيه ابلغكم

   _هل تقصد  الهدف يكون 600 نقطه ان شاء الله !!_

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار والله اعلم رايح 720 بأذن الله من يتحمل الستوب 520 يدخل  والله الموفق  بالرغم انا عن نفسي اكره العملة الي فيه دولار  وانتم احرار

----------


## aljameel

> _هل تقصد الهدف يكون 600 نقطه ان شاء الله !!_

  
كويتي حبيبي صحصح سعرة الان 142.50 
147 - 142.50 = 450 
يارب

----------


## aljameel

من البارح واليوم الصباح وانا اقول المجنون احتمال بيروح 141.50 لونزل وارتد ادخلو فيه  
انتم تنسو

----------


## kuwaitey

> كويتي حبيبي صحصح سعرة الان 142.50 
> 147 - 142.50 = 450 
> يارب

  اى والله انك صادق يبي لى تصحصح  يبي لها اكسبسرو على شان الواحد يركززز ا  انا بنفذ الصفقه وبطفى جهازى والرزق توافيق من رب العباد  بتوفيق ياشباب   اللهم لك الحمد حمدُ كثيرا كما ينبغى  لجلال وجهكوعظــيم سلطانك

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم نصف ساعة بخذ دش على شأن اصحصح راقبو المجنون

----------


## بوجود

> اليورو دولار والله اعلم رايح 720 بأذن الله من يتحمل الستوب 520 يدخل  والله الموفق  بالرغم انا عن نفسي اكره العملة الي فيه دولار   وانتم احرار

  
الان اليورو دولار 13590
قصدك رايح يرتفع الى 13720 بإذن الله ؟

----------


## aljameel

> الان اليورو دولار 13590
> قصدك رايح يرتفع الى 13720 بإذن الله ؟

 بأذن الله

----------


## توفيق12

صحة وعافية اخي ابومروان
____________
انا ايضا رايح انام
انا عملت امر شراء المجنون من 142.20 
ان شاء الله لما نصحى نجد الامر تفعل والى الاعلى ان شاء الله  
وايضا الى هدف الفرنك ين ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين   والله اعلم   السعر  97.68  الستوب 97.10  الهدف بأذن الله  الاول 98.40  واهداف اخرى نحدده فيما بعد  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> صحة وعافية اخي ابومروان
> ____________
> انا ايضا رايح انام
> انا عملت امر شراء المجنون من 142.20 
> ان شاء الله لما نصحى نجد الامر تفعل والى الاعلى ان شاء الله 
> وايضا الى هدف الفرنك ين ان شاء الله

  
احلام سعيدة توفيق 
راقبة الان مااعرف ينزل 142.20 والله ماادري

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  الباوند دولار  السعر الحالي   1.4599  توصية بتوصيتان  1.4600  والله اعلم  فوق 1.4600 شراء والستوب 1.4600  تحت 1.4600 بيع والستوب 1.4600  توصية غريبة  وضعة محير واقف بمنطقة محيرة  الهدف بالقناعة او  الشراء هدفه الاول  بأذن الله 1.4850  البيع هدفه الاول  بأذن الله 1.4470  الشراء او البيع بعد المراقبة عدم الاستعجال  الان أستاذنكم للصلاة  والله الموفق

----------


## J e m y

تقبل الله منا ومنك  :Regular Smile:   
سؤال : هل يوجد علاقة طردية بين اليورو دولار ، المجنون 
بمعنى ذلك ينخفض الآخر ينخفض لأن هذا ما الاحظه دائما

----------


## aljameel

> تقبل الله منا ومنك   
> سؤال : هل يوجد علاقة طردية بين اليورو دولار ، المجنون 
> بمعنى ذلك ينخفض الآخر ينخفض لأن هذا ما الاحظه دائما

 هلا جيمي 
والله اعلم 
الدولار هو المتحكم بسوق البورصة كامل بما فيهم الذهب والبترول 
اعتقد بعض العملات تتأثر بنزول الدولار  وطلوعه 
اضرب لك مثل عندنا بالسعودية 
سوق الاسهم  
السوق متحكمه فيه سابك 
الهوامير والمضاربين الكبار والكبير الله سبحانة وتعالى 
اذا بغو نزلو السوق ضغطو على سابك نزل السوق 90% من الاسهم تنزل تتأثر بنزول سابك 
علاقة طردية والعكس 
مااعرف عندكم بمصر اكيد سوق الاسهم  شركة ما تؤثر بالسوق ويتبعها الباقون 
هو الدولار انا اشبهه بسابك السعودية اكيد فيه ناس بتتحكم فيه  
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

سأرفق شارت يوضح المجنون لحضة

----------


## J e m y

تسلم ع التوضيح الجميل  
عندنا البورصة مش مستنية حد ينزلها هيا نازله علطول  
بانتظار الشارت وتوضيحك هل المجنون للارتفاع ام الانخفاض انا شاريه بعد ما كسر 142.80

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم  المجنون انا من يوم الجمعة اكدت علية وانزلت شارت ومرة اخرى انزلت شارت واكدت علية ليلة الاثنين والثلاثاء وانا اقول راقبو المجنون محتمل كون رأس وكتفين هدفه 164 على المدى البعيد صحة النموذجج تقريبا 80 لل 90% بشرط عدم اغلاق يوم تحت الترند المخترق كل واحد يرسم الشارت ويراقبة اغلاق يوم تحت الترند المخترق والله اعلم سيتجه بحدود 130 والله اعلم لأنه الكتف الايسر والرأس ماعندهم مشكله الخوف من الكتف الايمن هو المفروض ينزل 50% من الرأس الكتف الايمن الان طول الكتف الايمن من الرأس الان تقريبا 46% وهو المخوفني من صحة الرأس والكتفين على شأن كذا انا اعطيت صحة النموذج نسبة مابين 80 لل 90%  الرجاء المشاركة من لدية الخبرة لتعم الفائدة على الجميع اخوكم ابو مروان والله الموفق

----------


## أبو خليل

اخي الجميل ممكن زيارة الموضوع التالي للضرورة القصوى لو سمحت وشكراااااااااااااااا   اللي بيحب الله والخيرر للمسلمين ارجوو المساعدة ارجوكم ؟؟   :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Eh S(7):  :Good:

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل ممكن زيارة الموضوع التالي للضرورة القصوى لو سمحت وشكراااااااااااااااا   اللي بيحب الله والخيرر للمسلمين ارجوو المساعدة ارجوكم ؟؟

 هلا اخي ابو خليل  هتكلم بأمانة والله يشهد على  ولاكن الدولار خبر علية يعكس الشارت اذا كان عكس الشارت  وسأتابع معك بقدر المستطاع بالمساعدة بأذن نطلع بنتيجة  هل عامل هدج له ام لا  قول يارب  النقطة 1.2520 تقريبا راقبها والله اعلم فوقها هيصعد تحتها هينزل  الان الي شايفه له هدف اول 1.3720 بشرط عدم كسر 1.3520  ولك تحياتي ياابوخليل والله يبعد عنك الخسارة

----------


## أبو خليل

> هلا اخي ابو خليل  هتكلم بأمانة والله يشهد على  ولاكن الدولار خبر علية يعكس الشارت اذا كان عكس الشارت  وسأتابع معك بقدر المستطاع بالمساعدة بأذن نطلع بنتيجة  هل عامل هدج له ام لا  قول يارب  النقطة 1.2520 تقريبا راقبها والله اعلم فوقها هيصعد تحتها هينزل  الان الي شايفه له هدف اول 1.3720 بشرط عدم كسر 1.3520  ولك تحياتي ياابوخليل والله يبعد عنك الخسارة

  
اخي الجميل انا عندي بيع وليس شراء ولا اقدر اني اعمل لاني حسابي لا يساعد على ذلك ؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل انا عندي بيع وليس شراء ولا اقدر اني اعمل لاني حسابي لا يساعد على ذلك ؟؟؟؟

 كم سعر بيعك

----------


## أبو خليل

> كم سعر بيعك

 1.3469 وشكرااااا على الاهتمام يا غالي ،،،   :Eh S(7):  :Good:

----------


## aljameel

ابو خليل هاهوينزل  كأنه بينزل تكونت موجة صغيرة غيرة مؤكدة تقول انه نازل ممكن لو نزل تحت 535 بأذن الله يكسر 520 
لو كسر 520 واستقر تحتها بأذن الله هتشوف 1.3310 والله اعلم 
يقول يارب ياكريم أن شاء الله أنه ينزل

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الفرنك ين  السعر الحالي  87.04  والله اعلم   صاعد كهدف بأذن الله 88.60 وممكن اكثر  من ارد الدخول شراء مراقبة 86.80 و 86.50 اذا كان عندة نية نزول والتقاطة من تحت   او من السعر الحالي لكم حرية الاختيار  المهم الستوب 86  والله الموفق

----------


## أبو خليل

> ابو خليل هاهوينزل كأنه بينزل تكونت موجة صغيرة غيرة مؤكدة تقول انه نازل ممكن لو نزل تحت 535 بأذن الله يكسر 520 
> لو كسر 520 واستقر تحتها بأذن الله هتشوف 1.3310 والله اعلم 
> يقول يارب ياكريم أن شاء الله أنه ينزل

 شكرااا على يا غالي وتكفا طال عمرك ولكن هو نزل الى 1.3537 اي اللو لغاية الان وان شاء الله يكمل نزول لتحت 1.3310 وبهذا الرقم بربح وبعوض الخسارة اليوم واستعيد راس مالي ايضا  
ومو فاهم يعني اقفال اي ساعة مثلا ام 4 ساعات ام اليوم تحت 1.3520 سيفتح الجال له للنزول وبقوة الى 1.3310 وان شاء الله ما حطلع الى الهاي وهو 1.3617 ابدا يا ربي العالمين لانه هيك بخوف من الحساب لا قدر الله يتصفر فارجووو التوضيح من اعلى نقطة وادنى نقطة للوصول لها وهل ممكن اليوم ان شاء الله ينزل الى 1.3310 ام ممكن الى غدا الجمعة واسف على الاطالة يا غالي ؟؟؟ 
الله يستر ها معي ومعك وادعلنا ارجووووك    :Eh S(7):  :Good:  :Icon26:

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  142.70   والله اعلم بتتكون علية موجة دافعة   هدفها الاول 147 بأذن الله   وسأحدد اهدافها الاخرى لو وصلنا للهدف الاول بأذن الله   الرجاء مراقبته الشراء يفضل مع النزول اذا نزل   الستوب 141 لمن اراد ينتظره لونزل   الستوب 142 لمن اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي  97.76  والله اعلم   بتتكون علية موجة دافعة غير مؤكدة تأكيدها بأذن الله اختراق 98.60   متوجة لل 99.50 كهدف اول بأذن الله   وسأحدد اهدافه الاخرى لو وصل للهدف الاول بأذن الله   من اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي او الانتظار لو نزل   الستوب لمن يريد الانتظار لو نزل 96.40   الستوب لمن يريد الشراء من السعر الحالي 97.20   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> شكرااا على يا غالي وتكفا طال عمرك ولكن هو نزل الى 1.3537 اي اللو لغاية الان وان شاء الله يكمل نزول لتحت 1.3310 وبهذا الرقم بربح وبعوض الخسارة اليوم واستعيد راس مالي ايضا  
> ومو فاهم يعني اقفال اي ساعة مثلا ام 4 ساعات ام اليوم تحت 1.3520 سيفتح الجال له للنزول وبقوة الى 1.3310 وان شاء الله ما حطلع الى الهاي وهو 1.3617 ابدا يا ربي العالمين لانه هيك بخوف من الحساب لا قدر الله يتصفر فارجووو التوضيح من اعلى نقطة وادنى نقطة للوصول لها وهل ممكن اليوم ان شاء الله ينزل الى 1.3310 ام ممكن الى غدا الجمعة واسف على الاطالة يا غالي ؟؟؟ 
> الله يستر ها معي ومعك وادعلنا ارجووووك

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    ابو خليل سأرفق لك شارت وللاخوان ارجو الاستفادة منه  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  الله يعينك تتحمل يافوق ياتحت الشارت على فريم الساعة  الان هو ماشي بقناة اختراق خط ترند القناة الفوق سيذهب به والله اعلم فوق فوق  اختراق خط ترند القناة السفلي بأذن الله سيذهب به بأذن الله كهدف 1.3310 وممكن اكثر  الاختراق اما اختراق ومواصلة صعود او هبوط او اغلاق شمعة ساعة فوق الخط اوتحته  وممكن يسر داخل القناة يصعد وينزل  والله اعلم   الشارت واضح مايبغله تفسير  والله اعلم نموذج علم اختراق الخط العلوي واغلاق شمعة ساعة او4 ساعات هدفه 500 نقطة تقريبا بأذن الله

----------


## basel232

السلام عليكم 
الله يصبحكم بالخير والتوفيق  
كيفك يالجنرال .. فقدناك يالغالي ..

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> الله يصبحكم بالخير والتوفيق  
> كيفك يالجنرال .. فقدناك يالغالي ..

 هلا باسل 
والله النوم كان عندي كسر نوم الحمد لله نايم فوق 13 ساعة معكم اليوم والليلة 
سامحوني والله ماحسيت بنفسي الا انا بسابع حلم

----------


## altamo7

> هلا باسل 
> والله النوم كان عندي كسر نوم الحمد لله نايم فوق 13 ساعة معكم اليوم والليلة 
> سامحوني والله ماحسيت بنفسي الا انا بسابع حلم

 ولو يا أخوي النوم مطلوب عشان يرتاح الجسم والعقل وبارك الله لك في علمك ومالك نحنا صحيح نفتقدك لكن هذا لا يعني أن نطالبك ما فوق الطاقة وتشكر على جهودك

----------


## basel232

> هلا باسل 
> والله النوم كان عندي كسر نوم الحمد لله نايم فوق 13 ساعة معكم اليوم والليلة 
> سامحوني والله ماحسيت بنفسي الا انا بسابع حلم

  
نوم العوافي ...  
الله ييسر لنا جميعا يارب ونتوفق  
والله يعينك ويدلك ويرشدك ويسخر لك وييسر لك ويرزقك  
فهو ولي ذلك والقادر عليه..

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الفرنك ين  السعر الحالي  87.04  والله اعلم   صاعد كهدف بأذن الله 88.60 وممكن اكثر  من ارد الدخول شراء مراقبة 86.80 و 86.50 اذا كان عندة نية نزول والتقاطة من تحت  او من السعر الحالي لكم حرية الاختيار  المهم الستوب 86   والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  142.70  والله اعلم بتتكون علية موجة دافعة   هدفها الاول 147 بأذن الله   وسأحدد اهدافها الاخرى لو وصلنا للهدف الاول بأذن الله   الرجاء مراقبته الشراء يفضل مع النزول اذا نزل   الستوب 141 لمن اراد ينتظره لونزل   الستوب 142 لمن اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي   والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي  97.76  والله اعلم   بتتكون علية موجة دافعة غير مؤكدة تأكيدها بأذن الله اختراق 98.60   متوجة لل 99.50 كهدف اول بأذن الله   وسأحدد اهدافه الاخرى لو وصل للهدف الاول بأذن الله   من اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي او الانتظار لو نزل   الستوب لمن يريد الانتظار لو نزل 96.40   الستوب لمن يريد الشراء من السعر الحالي 97.20   والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم     ابو خليل سأرفق لك شارت وللاخوان ارجو الاستفادة منه  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  الله يعينك تتحمل يافوق ياتحت الشارت على فريم الساعة  الان هو ماشي بقناة اختراق خط ترند القناة الفوق سيذهب به والله اعلم فوق فوق  اختراق خط ترند القناة السفلي بأذن الله سيذهب به بأذن الله كهدف 1.3310 وممكن اكثر  الاختراق اما اختراق ومواصلة صعود او هبوط او اغلاق شمعة ساعة فوق الخط اوتحته  وممكن يسر داخل القناة يصعد وينزل  والله اعلم   الشارت واضح مايبغله تفسير  والله اعلم نموذج علم اختراق الخط العلوي واغلاق شمعة ساعة او4 ساعات هدفه 500 نقطة تقريبا بأذن الله

    للمشاااااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي  97.76  والله اعلم   بتتكون علية موجة دافعة غير مؤكدة تأكيدها بأذن الله اختراق 98.60   متوجة لل 99.50 كهدف اول بأذن الله   وسأحدد اهدافه الاخرى لو وصل للهدف الاول بأذن الله   من اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي او الانتظار لو نزل   الستوب لمن يريد الانتظار لو نزل 96.40   الستوب لمن يريد الشراء من السعر الحالي 97.20    والله الموفق

 لو كسر 97.20 تقريبا  متوقع النزول لل 96.70 + - تقريبا والارتداد منها بأذن الله طبعا الستوب 96.40 او 96.30 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم ساعة زمن 
تمنياتي لكم بالربح الوفير

----------


## basel232

بغيب شوي وأرجع  
عن إذنك يا جنرال 
بالتوفيق يارب

----------


## J e m y

الأخبار الساعتين القادمتين ستخدم انخفاض اليورو دولار باذن الله

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم 
اليوم جايب لكم نماذج عن الفرنك ين بتسعدكم إن شاء الله إذا بتصبرون عليها 
ولكن كوني في بداية مراحل التعلم، فأنا احتاج الى راي من لديه خبرة قوية في النماذج بتأكيد كلامي

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> اليوم جايب لكم نماذج عن الفرنك ين بتسعدكم إن شاء الله إذا بتصبرون عليها 
> ولكن كوني في بداية مراحل التعلم، فأنا احتاج الى راي من لديه خبرة قوية في النماذج بتأكيد كلامي

 شكرا اخي ابوراما  
على الشارتات الحلوة التى تنور فيها اخوانك واخواتك الله يزيد من العلم كمان وكمان حتى يكفيك 
يسعدني ويشرفني مشاركتك اخي الحبيب 
انا اخي شايف اهداف بعيدة ليس متاكد منها 100% تؤيد اهدافك البعيدة 
والله اعلم 
كل يوم جيب لنا نماذج لا تحرمنا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  133.19  متوقع النزول تقريبا والارتداد منها   والله اعلم  132.80 + -   الارتداد سيذهب به بأذن الله لل 132.80  لمن يريد الدخول شراء اقتناصة مابين 132.90 لل 132.70 لو واصل نزول الابتعاد عنه  عدم الاستعجال بالدخول مراقبته   والستوب   132.50  والله الموفق

----------


## بوجود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباح الخير اخي الجميل وجميع الاخو والاخوات  
اخي جميل توقعك للـ باوند دولار  
عندي بيع بـ 14556 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   المجنون  السعر الحالي  142.70  والله اعلم بتتكون علية موجة دافعة   هدفها الاول 147 بأذن الله   وسأحدد اهدافها الاخرى لو وصلنا للهدف الاول بأذن الله   الرجاء مراقبته الشراء يفضل مع النزول اذا نزل   الستوب 141 لمن اراد ينتظره لونزل   الستوب 142 لمن اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي    والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  واصل صعود 143.57 وبأذن الله للهدف  الرجاء من دخل به من البداية تحريك الستوب ومع كل ارتفاع تحريك الستوب  الان سعره 143.01  من اراد الدخول لمن لم يدخل الدخول من البداية من السعر الحالي المتوقع بأذن الله مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالدخول لو واصل نزول الابتعاد عنه  والستوب 142.80 وتحريك الستوب مع الارتفاع

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> صباح الخير اخي الجميل وجميع الاخو والاخوات  
> اخي جميل توقعك للـ باوند دولار  
> عندي بيع بـ 14556 
> وجزاك الله خير

 هلا بوجود 
انا وصيت علية من الصباح قلت فوق 1.4600 شراء تحتها بيع والربح بالقناعة والستوب 1.4600 للشراء والبيع

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  الباوند دولار  السعر الحالي   1.4599  توصية بتوصيتان  1.4600  والله اعلم  فوق 1.4600 شراء والستوب 1.4600  تحت 1.4600 بيع والستوب 1.4600  توصية غريبة  وضعة محير واقف بمنطقة محيرة  الهدف بالقناعة او  الشراء هدفه الاول بأذن الله 1.4850  البيع هدفه الاول بأذن الله 1.4470  الشراء او البيع بعد المراقبة عدم الاستعجال  الان أستاذنكم للصلاة  والله الموفق

 للمشاااااااااااااهدة

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  133.19  متوقع النزول تقريبا والارتداد منها والله اعلم  132.80 + -   الارتداد سيذهب به بأذن الله لل 132.80  لمن يريد الدخول شراء اقتناصة مابين 132.90 لل 132.70 لو واصل نزول الابتعاد عنه  عدم الاستعجال بالدخول مراقبته   والستوب   132.50  والله الموفق

   الرجاء عدم الاستعجال مجرد يكسر 132.80 يفضل الانتظار

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> صباح الخير اخي الجميل وجميع الاخو والاخوات  
> اخي جميل توقعك للـ باوند دولار  
> عندي بيع بـ 14556 
> وجزاك الله خير

 بوجود اذا ما ارتفع فوق قمة 5 دقائق تقريبا 627 بأذن الله سيذهب للاسفل 
والله اعلم

----------


## basel232

المجنون يبي يقفل شمعة أربع ساعات شمعة ليموزين طويلة 
عشان يرجع يختبر الترند اللي كسره 
هذي نظرتي .. أبي رايك فيها أبو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون يبي يقفل شمعة أربع ساعات شمعة ليموزين طويلة 
> عشان يرجع يختبر الترند اللي كسره 
> هذي نظرتي .. أبي رايك فيها أبو مروان

  
باسل مافهمت قصدك 
الشمعة فوق ولا تحت 
الترند كم اللي كسره 
وضح

----------


## aljameel

نزل بشمعة ليموزين الله يستر

----------


## basel232

برفق  الشارت وأشوف ملاحظاتك كاملة  
بس أصلي وأرجع  
موفقين يارب

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

جميل يريت لو ترفق لينا تشارتات فيها تفاصيل علاشن نتعلم منك اكتر ولا تكن مجرد توصيات وانته ما شاء الله اتستاذ  منتظرين  جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

بوجود راقب 540 كسرها متوقع كسر 510 لو كسر 510 تقريبا بأذن الله لل 450 + - 
والله اعلم

----------


## بوجود

> بوجود اذا ما ارتفع فوق قمة 5 دقائق تقريبا 627 بأذن الله سيذهب للاسفل 
> والله اعلم

  
ابشرك اخي جميل طلعت منها بربح الحمدلله والشكر  
جزاك الله خير  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljameel

بوجود موجود 
على العموم مبروك والله اعلم متوجهين 1.4450 + - بأذن الله 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> ابشرك اخي جميل طلعت منها بربح الحمدلله والشكر  
> جزاك الله خير

 مبروووووووووووووك 
لو تبي تدخل الان ادخل بسرعه والستوب 600 والهدف بأذن الله 450 او القناعة

----------


## بوجود

> بوجود موجود 
> على العموم مبروك والله اعلم متوجهين 1.4450 + - بأذن الله 
> والله اعلم

  
النزول من صالحي  
انا عندي عقد بيع بـ 14272 >> مشوار  :Asvc: 
 وعلى فكره برضو الطلوع من صالحي عندي عقد شراء بـ 14722  >> صايدهم ههههه 
تسلم اخي الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> النزول من صالحي  
> انا عندي عقد بيع بـ 14272 >> مشوار 
> وعلى فكره برضو الطلوع من صالحي عندي عقد شراء بـ 14722 >> صايدهم ههههه 
> تسلم اخي الجميل

 هههههههههه والله هم الي يصايدينك الله يعينك 
أجل اكتفي بالعقد الي معك  
وراقب المجنون كل مايقترب من 141 لو نزل اقرب نقطة 141 والستوب 141

----------


## yaserrr

السلام عليكم  
مساء الخير اخوي الجميل وللجميع 
توكلنا على الله ودخلنا بيع 470   الله يرزقنا وإياكم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  
> مساء الخير اخوي الجميل وللجميع 
> توكلنا على الله ودخلنا بيع 470 الله يرزقنا وإياكم

  
هلا ياسر 470 تقصد الكيبل  
اكيد غلطان قصدك 570 المهم الستوب 600 التزم بالستوب وتقديمة مع كل نزول  
والربح يالقناعة او 450 بأذن الله 
انا اشطر منك دخلته على 590 وقدمت الستوب 585

----------


## aljameel

ياسر قدم الستوب 560

----------


## osama1t

اخى الجميل
عفوا انا اختلط علية الامر
هل توصى بيع الاستيرلينى من الاسعار الحالية؟
1.4550
ام انكم تتحدثون على المجنون؟

----------


## aljameel

مبروووووك 
من دخل الكيبل المتوقع والله اعلم 1.4450 احتمال يرتد منها لل  بين 500 و 520 ممكن البيع منها مرة اخرى واستوب صغير سنتابع مع بعض والهدف بأذن الله تقريبا 400 
لو واصل نزول تحت 450 راقبوه 
والله اعلم

----------


## basel232

هذا شارت المجنون  
كسر ترند على فريم الساعه بإفتتاح شمعه عند 142.75 
صعد بعدها إلي 143.50 ونزل إلي 142.64 يختبر الترند  
أبو مروان أبي ملاحظتك ..  
هل يعتبر فعلا النقطة إلي وصلها نزولا إختبار للترند
أم يحتاج النزول أكثر لنقطة أقل 
لو فيه أخطاء صدقني أكون سعيد جدا لو قلتلي عليها.. 
أرجو من الجميع أنهم ما يتبعون نظرتي تراني عليمي 
يمشون على كلام أبو مروان وبس

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل
> عفوا انا اختلط علية الامر
> هل توصى بيع الاستيرلينى من الاسعار الحالية؟
> 1.4550
> ام انكم تتحدثون على المجنون؟

 الكيبل اخي 
الان نزل لاتغامر

----------


## aljameel

> هذا شارت المجنون  
> كسر ترند على فريم الساعه بإفتتاح شمعه عند 142.75 
> صعد بعدها إلي 143.50 ونزل إلي 142.64 يختبر الترند  
> أبو مروان أبي ملاحظتك ..  
> هل يعتبر فعلا النقطة إلي وصلها نزولا إختبار للترند
> أم يحتاج النزول أكثر لنقطة أقل 
> لو فيه أخطاء صدقني أكون سعيد جدا لو قلتلي عليها.. 
> أرجو من الجميع أنهم ما يتبعون نظرتي تراني عليمي 
> يمشون على كلام أبو مروان وبس

  
بارك الله فيك 
والله والله انك أستاذ  
الان انا كنت بكتب راقبو المجنون احتمال يرتد من 142.60 ويواصل صعود 
والله اعلم 
اشكرك بعنف لمشاركتك

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للمجنون الرجاء لا للاستعجال نراقب سويا

----------


## aljameel

من دخل الكيبل تقديم الستوب لمركز الدخول ناقص السبريد 
ومع النزول تحريك الستوب 
الدولار ماعليه امان دائما غدار

----------


## أبو خليل

اليورو دولار ان شاء الله على نزول اخي الجميل وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ؟؟؟؟

----------


## basel232

> بارك الله فيك 
> والله والله انك أستاذ  
> الان انا كنت بكتب راقبو المجنون احتمال يرتد من 142.60 ويواصل صعود 
> والله اعلم 
> اشكرك بعنف لمشاركتك

  
والله يا جنرال هذي محاولات للتأكد من إني أستوعب ما أتعلمه 
مازال أمامي طريق طويل.. 
لكن يعلم الله إنك بكلامك تشجعني  
فزادك الله من فضله وبارك الله لك في علمك

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  142.70  والله اعلم بتتكون علية موجة دافعة   هدفها الاول 147 بأذن الله   وسأحدد اهدافها الاخرى لو وصلنا للهدف الاول بأذن الله   الرجاء مراقبته الشراء يفضل مع النزول اذا نزل   الستوب 141 لمن اراد ينتظره لونزل   الستوب 142 لمن اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي    والله الموفق

 متوقع والله اعلم الارتداد من 142.60 + - والله اعلم  لو ارتد من النقطة المذكورة بأذن الله الهدف  144 وله اهداف اخرى بما فيها هدفنا الرئيسي  والله الموفق

----------


## يزن_تيم

اخي بالنسبة للباوند دولار انا بعت معاكم و سكرت على مربح 41 نقطة و شو الان ننتظر فرصة بيع اخري اخي الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> والله يا جنرال هذي محاولات للتأكد من إني أستوعب ما أتعلمه 
> مازال أمامي طريق طويل.. 
> لكن يعلم الله إنك بكلامك تشجعني  
> فزادك الله من فضله وبارك الله لك في علمك

 الانسان اذا وضع له هدف بأذن الله يصل له 
انا احب المشاركة لانها تفيد الجميع وتشجع الاخرين على التعلم 
مافيه شي صعب على الانسان 
انا بدأت مبتدي ولا زلت اتعلم  
تحياتي لك بلا حدود

----------


## aljameel

> اخي بالنسبة للباوند دولار انا بعت معاكم و سكرت على مربح 41 نقطة و شو الان ننتظر فرصة بيع اخري اخي الجميل

  
الان فرصة اخرى 566

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار ان شاء الله على نزول اخي الجميل وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ؟؟؟؟

 ابوخليل راقب 530 او 520 لو كسرها بأذن الله ينزل 
والله اعلم

----------


## alshaweesh

> واليوروو دولار لو سمحت اخي الجميل زيارة الموضوع التالي للاهمية القصوى ،،، 
> وشكرااااا     اللي بيحب الله والخيرر للمسلمين ارجوو المساعدة ارجوكم

  

> أخي أبو خليل هذا تحليل بسيط لزوج اليورو دولار فريم الاربع ساعات
> راقب المستوى1.3675 ومستوى الدعم 1.35
> بلغة اخرى البيع والستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 1.3675 
> والدخول الافضل بعد كسر مستوى 1.35
> أتمنى من الله ان تكون هذه المشاركة فيها فائدة
> اذا تحرك الزوج كما هو متوقع الاهداف موضحة على نسب فيبوناتشي
> ولا تنسى مستوى 1.3330 كجني ارباح والانتظار اما الارتداد او الكسر في حالة الكسر يكون الهدف باذن الله مستوى 50% فيبوناتشي
> هذا والله اعلم

  للرفع يا غالي

----------


## alshaweesh

> ابوخليل راقب 530 او 520 لو كسرها بأذن الله ينزل 
> والله اعلم

  ألف ششكر اخوي الجميل بارك الله فيك

----------


## يزن_تيم

اخي تنصح بشراء امجنون من مناطق ال 142.70

----------


## aljameel

> اخي تنصح بشراء امجنون من مناطق ال 142.70

 نعم اخي بعد المراقبة لو واصل نزول بعد 142.60 الابتغاد عنه وضع الستوب 142.40 وتقديم الستوب مع الصعود

----------


## يزن_تيم

دخلت و توكلت على الله تسلم على جهودك الطيبة

----------


## لبنان

السلام عليكم  كيفك  ريس  ابو  مروان   وكيف  جميع  الشباب والصبايا
ان شاء الله  بيكون  اليوم  مليء بالارباح 
بالنسبه  للكندي  شو  اوضاعو  معلم

----------


## لبنان

معلم  اليورو  بوند  هل  اشارته  للصعود

----------


## aljameel

> معلم اليورو بوند هل اشارته للصعود

 الصعود لتصحيح موجة هابطة مالم يعكس الموجة  انا جالس اراقبة  
راقب 9377 يمكن تذهب به لل 9420 تقريبا والله اعلم

----------


## لبنان

> الصعود لتصحيح موجة هابطة مالم يعكس الموجة انا جالس اراقبة  
> راقب 9377 يمكن تذهب به لل 9420 تقريبا والله اعلم

 شكرا  لك  ابو  مروان  ولكن  اذا  دخلت  بعقد   صغير  الان  الستوب  يكفي 0.9290

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو باوند   السعر الحالي 9335  والله اعلم متوقع ارتداد وهبوط للمراقبة  متوقع الارتداد من السعر الحالي لل 9377  لا للاستعجال بالدخول الدخول  لو ارتد قريب من 9377 بيع والستوب 9380  لو واصل صعود الابتعاد عنه حتى انوه عليه  واكرر عدم الاستعجال هدفه كبير وله اهداف اخرى والله اعلم   الهدف بأذن الله الاول  9050 تقريبا  والله الموفق

----------


## basel232

يا جنرال 
المجنون بداء الموجه الدافعه 1 عند 140.93 وصحح الموجه 142.60 
وهو الآن في  بداية الموجه الدافعه 3 
صحيح ؟

----------


## mtaham

ممكن تلقى نظرة على الاسترالى دولار aud / usd   يا جميل

----------


## mido1989

ايه اخبار اليورو

----------


## كحال

> يا جنرال 
> المجنون بداء الموجه الدافعه 1 عند 140.93 وصحح الموجه 142.60 
> وهو الآن في  بداية الموجه الدافعه 3 
> صحيح ؟

 اعتقد ذالك

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  133.19  متوقع النزول تقريبا والارتداد منها والله اعلم  132.80 + -   الارتداد سيذهب به بأذن الله لل 132.80  لمن يريد الدخول شراء اقتناصة مابين 132.90 لل 132.70 لو واصل نزول الابتعاد عنه  عدم الاستعجال بالدخول مراقبته   والستوب   132.50  والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  نزل 132.88 وارتد  كم وصل 133.74  لا ومواصل صعود   انا متاكد ولا فيكم واحد أستفاد من التوصية  راكضين وراء الكيبل واليورو دولار    اما متعلقين فيهم او ربح بسيط   بعد طلوع الروح من بعد تعليقه  لا تزعلو مني من حبي لكم

----------


## لبنان

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  نزل 132.88 وارتد  كم وصل 133.74  لا ومواصل صعود   انا متاكد ولا فيكم واحد أستفاد من التوصية  راكضين وراء الكيبل واليورو دولار  اما متعلقين فيهم او ربح بسيط  بعد طلوع الروح من بعد تعليقه  لا تزعلو مني من حبي لكم

 مشكله  عند  الجميع  يا  معلمنا عندما  نجد  العقد خاسر نتركه حتى يضرب الستوب يعني  منصبر معو اما عندما يكون العقد  رابح  لا ننتظر  الهدف نقول عصفور بالايد ولا عشرة على الشجرة  حاولت  ان افتح العقود وحدد الاهداف واترك  الكمبيوتر لكن لم تنجح هذه المحاوله لانني  كلما اريد ان انظر الى العقود  اجد ربح جيد  اقفل بسرعة

----------


## ashehri

تسلم على جهودك الطيبة

----------


## aljameel

> يا جنرال 
> المجنون بداء الموجه الدافعه 1 عند 140.93 وصحح الموجه 142.60 
> وهو الآن في بداية الموجه الدافعه 3 
> صحيح ؟

 شوف الموجات مثل المسافات صغيرة واكبر واكبر وهكذا 
الان بتكلم عن موجة صغيرة دافعة بشرط اختراق 143.57 الي هو الهاي الي عملة  
اذا مااخترق لاتعبر دافعة 
 بدأت نزول من 143.57 نسميها 1 
نزل 142.66 نسميها 2 
المفروض 3 عند 144 150% من 1 و2 
أن شاء الله اني وصلت الفكرة 
والله اعلم

----------


## mostafa_anwr

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله كيف الاخبار عم جميل يا عسل

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو باوند   السعر الحالي 9335  والله اعلم متوقع ارتداد وهبوط للمراقبة  متوقع الارتداد من السعر الحالي لل 9377  لا للاستعجال بالدخول الدخول  لو ارتد قريب من 9377 بيع والستوب 9380  لو واصل صعود الابتعاد عنه حتى انوه عليه  واكرر عدم الاستعجال هدفه كبير وله اهداف اخرى والله اعلم   الهدف بأذن الله الاول  9050 تقريبا   والله الموفق

   للمشااااااااهدة الرجاء لا للاستعجال فوات ربح ولا خسارة

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله كيف الاخبار عم جميل يا عسل

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ياعم مصطفى 
اخواني واخواتي من لم ارد علية اما سهوا او لم انتبه من كثرة المشاركات ارجو المعذرة 
من لم انتبه يكرر السؤال وبأذن الله بقدر المستطاع اجاوبه 
اكرر أسفي

----------


## basel232

> شوف الموجات مثل المسافات صغيرة واكبر واكبر وهكذا 
> الان بتكلم عن موجة صغيرة دافعة بشرط اختراق 143.57 الي هو الهاي الي عملة  
> اذا مااخترق لاتعبر دافعة 
> بدأت نزول من 143.57 نسميها 1 
> نزل 142.66 نسميها 2 
> المفروض 3 عند 144 150% من 1 و2 
> أن شاء الله اني وصلت الفكرة 
> والله اعلم

  
نورتني يالغالي 
الآن عرفت منك كيف أتأكد من بداية الموجة الدافعة  
أعتمد على إختراق الهاي .. 
ربي يسعدك

----------


## mostafa_anwr

متابعين اليورو بوند يا غالى

----------


## aljameel

المجنون احتمال ينزل يجرب 142.60 + - والله اعلم 
لست متاكد انما احتمال 
لو نزل راقبو 142.60 لل 142.30 متوقع الارتداد منهم 
والله اعلم

----------


## basel232

أحس إن المجنون أعقل العملات  
يمشي على التحليل الفني..

----------


## محمد الشريف

أخي الجميل ممكن أخر توقعات الكيبل لو سمحت
جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي  97.76  والله اعلم   بتتكون علية موجة دافعة غير مؤكدة تأكيدها بأذن الله اختراق 98.60   متوجة لل 99.50 كهدف اول بأذن الله   وسأحدد اهدافه الاخرى لو وصل للهدف الاول بأذن الله   من اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي او الانتظار لو نزل   الستوب لمن يريد الانتظار لو نزل 96.40   الستوب لمن يريد الشراء من السعر الحالي 97.20    والله الموفق

 للمشااااااااااااااهدة  وللمراقبة اللصيقة اهدافه فوق فوق فوق   والله اعلم  لسه حنا باول موجاته الدافعة  واكرر للمراقبة

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل ممكن أخر توقعات الكيبل لو سمحت
> جزاك الله خير

  
بأذن الله نازل لاخوف 
تحت 600 نازل غصب عنه مو طيب منه والله اعلم 
خبر يلغي شارت اذا كان عكس الشارت والعكس  
شوف الخبر اذا اتفق مع الشارت مو اقل من 200 نقطة والله اعلم

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم
كيف الاحوال شباب
ان شاء الله كلو تمام والصفقات بخير

----------


## aljooore

اخي الجميل على شارت الياعه السعر يمشي في قناة سعري هلبطه

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل اى الاشارة عشان نعرف ان اليورو بوند ارتد؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> عم جميل اى الاشارة عشان نعرف ان اليورو بوند ارتد؟؟

 لا تستعجل الصبر جميل

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل على شارت الياعه السعر يمشي في قناة سعري هلبطه

 هلا الجوري 
اولا اشكرك على مشاركتك 
من طول الغيبات جاب الغنائم 
بس انتي جايبه قناة هابطة فتشت بالشارت عندي والله مو شايف قناة هابطة 
والله اعلم

----------


## mostafa_anwr

حاضر يا عم جميل

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  133.19  متوقع النزول تقريبا والارتداد منها والله اعلم  132.80 + -   الارتداد سيذهب به بأذن الله لل 132.80  لمن يريد الدخول شراء اقتناصة مابين 132.90 لل 132.70 لو واصل نزول الابتعاد عنه  عدم الاستعجال بالدخول مراقبته   والستوب   132.50  والله الموفق

 الحمد لله وصل الهدف فوقهم كم نقطة  والله اعلم  متوقع النزول لل 133+ - تقريبا لو اكتفى بالصعود  من اراد الشراء بعد التاكد من الارتداد   والارتداد منها سيذهب به بأذن الله   هدف 134 او فوقه شوي  الستوب 132.80  والله اعلم  واكرر لا للاستعجال

----------


## basel232

> اخي الجميل على شارت الياعه السعر يمشي في قناة سعري هلبطه

  
أختي الجوري 
المسار الهابط تكون فيه كل قمة أقل من سابقتها 
المسار الصاعد يكون فيه كل قاع أعلى من القاع السابق 
آخر قمة في المسار الهابط كانت عند 142.97

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل شكلة ارتد والله اعلم اليورو بوند نزل عشرين نقطة

----------


## yaserrr

اخوي الجميل بخصوص الباوند دولار  هل الوقف على ماهو عليه 600

----------


## aljameel

المجنون للمراقبة  السعر الحالي 143.40  مالم يخترق الهاي 143.57  للبيع والستوب 143.60  وتقديم الستوب مع النزول  الهدف بالقناعة او من 50 لل 150 نقطة بأذن الله  والله اعلم  الرجاء لا للاستعجال بعد مراقبة  قروب الين ينزل  ويصعد مع بعض

----------


## aljooore

> هلا الجوري 
> اولا اشكرك على مشاركتك 
> من طول الغيبات جاب الغنائم 
> بس انتي جايبه قناة هابطة فتشت بالشارت عندي والله مو شايف قناة هابطة 
> والله اعلم

  
شسوي اعطي نفسي امل انه ينزل  :Doh:

----------


## aljameel

> عم جميل شكلة ارتد والله اعلم اليورو بوند نزل عشرين نقطة

 عم مصطفى لا تستعجل لسه ما اكد الهبوط مجرد يأكد سابلغك فيه  
هو كم فيه نقطة مايقارب 350 عمي مستغنين عن 100 نقطة 
المهم ندخل صح اوكي ياعم

----------


## mostafa_anwr

حاضر معالى الباشا جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

مصطفى راقب 9300  اذا كسرها اذا تبغى تدخل فيه بيع والستوب 9346 
وفيها نوع ما مغامرة 
وانت لك الخيار

----------


## aljameel

> شسوي اعطي نفسي امل انه ينزل

 لايكون انتي بايعة المجنون

----------


## mostafa_anwr

ماشى وسف اوفيك بالجديد

----------


## aljooore

> لايكون انتي بايعة المجنون

    اي من زمان الصفقات نفسها اللي تعرفها  ماسكرتها صابره

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون للمراقبة  السعر الحالي 143.40  مالم يخترق الهاي 143.57  للبيع والستوب 143.60  وتقديم الستوب مع النزول  الهدف بالقناعة او من 50 لل 150 نقطة بأذن الله  والله اعلم  الرجاء لا للاستعجال بعد مراقبة   قروب الين ينزل ويصعد مع بعض

 الغاااااااااااء شكله طالع والله اعلم لا للبيع الا بعد ما نتاكد

----------


## aljameel

[quote=aljooore;1085220]اي من زمان الصفقات نفسها اللي تعرفها ماسكرتها صابره[/ 
quote] 
الله يعينك الصعود اقرب من النزول والله اعلم 
وأنتي لك الخيار

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الدولار ين احتمال يكتفى بالنزول عند 98 
للمراقبة

----------


## aljooore

الدولار ين لوين الجميل

----------


## aljooore

> راقبو الدولار ين احتمال يكتفى بالنزول عند 98 
> للمراقبة

  
سبقتني

----------


## mido1989

اليوروووووو 
على ويييين؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي  97.76  والله اعلم   بتتكون علية موجة دافعة غير مؤكدة تأكيدها بأذن الله اختراق 98.60   متوجة لل 99.50 كهدف اول بأذن الله   وسأحدد اهدافه الاخرى لو وصل للهدف الاول بأذن الله   من اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي او الانتظار لو نزل   الستوب لمن يريد الانتظار لو نزل 96.40   الستوب لمن يريد الشراء من السعر الحالي 97.20    والله الموفق

   

> للمشااااااااااااااهدة   وللمراقبة اللصيقة اهدافه فوق فوق فوق  والله اعلم  لسه حنا باول موجاته الدافعة  واكرر للمراقبة

    

> راقبو الدولار ين احتمال يكتفى بالنزول عند 98 
> للمراقبة

 اذا اكتفى بالنزول عند 98 وارتد   شراء والستوب 97.80 وتقديم الستوب مع الصعود  لا للاستعجال الشراء بعد المراقبة

----------


## محمد الشريف

أخي الجميل هل ممكن أن تقول لي ما هي الاشارة التي سوف تلغي نزول الكيبل ؟؟
هل هو نزول الى الان؟؟

----------


## aljameel

باسل أنت موجود المهم الان والله اعلم اتاكدت الموجة الدافعة 2 رايحين لل 3 بأذن الله  
هدفها كم جاوبني احسبها وقولي كم

----------


## توفيق12

خبر ممكن يفيد  *استمرار تفاقم أوضاع العمالة بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية*  *أعلنت وزارة القوى العاملة الأمريكية أن طلبات إعانات البطالة الأمريكية في الأسبوع من 15 مارس حتى 21 مارس قد ارتفعت بمعدل ثمانية ألاف لتصل إلى 652 ألف. هذا وقد أشارت توقعات الاقتصاديون إلى احتمالات ارتفاع طلبات الإعانة من 644 ألف إلى 650 ألف فقط.* *بينما هبط متوسط طلبات إعانات البطالة لأربعة أسابيع من650 ألف إلى 649 ألف.*  *في الوقت ذاته، ارتفع عدد الحاصلين على إعانات البطالة في الأسبوع من 8 مارس إلى 14 مارس بمعدل 122 ألف لتصل إلى 5.56 مليون. بينما أشارت توقعات الاقتصاديون إلى أن تسجل 5.48. والجدير بالذكر أن المتوسط الحسابي للإعانات المستلمة في أربعة أسابيع ارتفعت بمعدل 123.750 لتصل إلى 5.331 مليون.*

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل هل ممكن أن تقول لي ما هي الاشارة التي سوف تلغي نزول الكيبل ؟؟
> هل هو نزول الى الان؟؟

 لو اخترق  640  والله اعلم

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

جميل باشا نفسى تحطلنا التشارتات الجميله بتاعتك هنا علاشن كلنا نتعلم

----------


## محمد الشريف

مشكور أخي الجميل
انا عندي هيدج احاول فكه لو استمر بالنزول سيكون لصالحي ان شاء الله

----------


## mostafa_anwr

تحريك الاستوب للدولار ين تكون بعد ما يتحرك قد اية؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> جميل باشا نفسى تحطلنا التشارتات الجميله بتاعتك هنا علاشن كلنا نتعلم

 اخي احمد 
انت طلبتني نفس الطلب ونسيت ارد عليك 
بالنسبة للشارتات صدقني ليس شارت واحد انما على كذا استراتجية بشتغل عليها على شأن اكد جوز عملة ما  اشوفه بكذا شارت مرات بتوصل اكثر من عشرة شارت فصعب علي انزل شارتات 
بعتمد بعد الله على كذا نوع ترند وو كثير  
فأنا والله يالله الحق اشوف الشارتات الي عندي واكتب  شارت ياكد شارت اذا 5 على الاقل اكدو الاتجاه انزله  
فاسمحلي على عدم تلبية طلبك ارجو ان تتفهمني

----------


## aljameel

> تحريك الاستوب للدولار ين تكون بعد ما يتحرك قد اية؟؟؟

 مصطفى انا متعاطف معك كثير 
ماشي ياعم الا كم 98.30 على الاقل لتفادي الخسارة مركز الدخول

----------


## mostafa_anwr

تحريك الاستوب للدولار ين تكون بعد ما يتحرك قد اية؟؟؟

----------


## basel232

> باسل أنت موجود المهم الان والله اعلم اتاكدت الموجة الدافعة 2 رايحين لل 3 بأذن الله  
> هدفها كم جاوبني احسبها وقولي كم

 كنت أصلي يالغالي الله يقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال 
مبدئيا 145.00 
صحيح؟

----------


## mostafa_anwr

:Eh S(7): باشا انا سعيد بهذ التعاطف  :Eh S(7):

----------


## basel232

> كنت أصلي يالغالي الله يقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال 
> مبدئيا 145.00 
> صحيح؟

  
عفوا 144.00 
 على إعتبار أنها بدأت من 142.5

----------


## aljameel

> كنت أصلي يالغالي الله يقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال 
> مبدئيا 145.00 
> صحيح؟

 ماقلنا ياباسل مبدئيا 150% وممكن 200% وممكن 250% وهكذا 
بس الغالب 150% تقريبا 144

----------


## aljameel

> باشا انا سعيد بهذ التعاطف

 عم مصطفى على كم دخلت سعر دخولك

----------


## aljameel

ارجو مراجعة الرابط هذا للاستفادة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t67551.html

----------


## توفيق12

عدنا بعد الغداء والصلاة 
-----
انا لست داخل في اي صفقة حاليا
هل توجد اي فرصة

----------


## aljameel

الي يبي يجني ربحة بالدولا ين يجني  
ولو نزل ابلغكم من اين نقطة شراء اخرى

----------


## ابو راجي

استاذي الكريم الرابط السابق بتتكلم عنه
اما وصول لغاية 160 او نزول 130
كيف بدنا نحدد بيع ولا شراء
والان انت بتحكي انه طالع ومن شوي كنت تحكي رايح لل 142.60
انا بالنسبة اللي مش عارف شو اعمل 
ممكن نكون اكتر تحديد
لاني من ساعات  معك مقضيها بس مراقبة  وللمشاهده فقط

----------


## aljameel

> عدنا بعد الغداء والصلاة 
> -----
> انا لست داخل في اي صفقة حاليا
> هل توجد اي فرصة

 انتظر ياتوفيق نشوف فرصة

----------


## بوجود

اخي الجميل ...
اخذت الباوند دولار شراء بـ 14540 
هل تبارك لي ام تلومني ؟  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبو خليل

ان شاء الله اليورو للنزول الى 1.3300 اليوم اخي الجميل لانه كسر 1.3550الى اسفل ؟؟؟  وشكراااا

----------


## basel232

أبو مروان أنا صححت إجابتي قبل قبل ردك 
وبعدين رجعت أقرا كلامك إتضحلي أشياء  مهمه لم أجدها في الكتب 
الله يزيدك من فضله يارب 
عموما أنا  ابي أتناقش معاك في الموضوع هذا  
لكن  لما تفضى إن شاء الله 
نخليها بالفترة الآسيوية هههههههههههه

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي الكريم الرابط السابق بتتكلم عنه
> اما وصول لغاية 160 او نزول 130
> كيف بدنا نحدد بيع ولا شراء
> والان انت بتحكي انه طالع ومن شوي كنت تحكي رايح لل 142.60
> انا بالنسبة اللي مش عارف شو اعمل 
> ممكن نكون اكتر تحديد
> لاني من ساعات معك مقضيها بس مراقبة وللمشاهده فقط

 ابو راجي انا واضع احتمالين على الاغلاق اليومي  
لو اغلق يوم تحت 141 يجب الحذر ويؤكده اغلاق يوم اخر  
الان نحن داخل اليوم بنخذ ربحنا منه طالع نازل ممكن تشوفه عند  147 كما هو متوقع بأذن الله او  144 او 145 او 146 وممكن بعدها ينزل ماتدري كل شي متوقع 
الان نحن بموجة صلعدة هدفها 147 هل يصلها متى اليوم بكره الله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل ...
> اخذت الباوند دولار شراء بـ 14540 
> هل تبارك لي ام تلومني ؟

 الله يسامحك مين سألني قلت له لو اخترق 540 ممكن يصعد هو اصلن ماوصلها كيف اشتريت

----------


## aljameel

ايش فيه المجنون مجنون جنون 
اكيد فيه خبر على الدولار

----------


## aljameel

> الله يسامحك مين سألني قلت له لو اخترق 540 ممكن يصعد هو اصلن ماوصلها كيف اشتريت

 أسف 640

----------


## mostafa_anwr

اطن المجنون حيرتد من 142.80

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

اخى جميل اريد رايك فى التشار الموضح للدولار ين هل صحيح رسمى وهوه فى صعود لو اغلق الشمعه 4 ساعات الاقادمه فوق الترند ال ىانا رسمو

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم اليورو دولار ممكن ينزل كمان ليست دعوة للبيع انما للمتعلقين فيه والله اعلم

----------


## أبو خليل

> ان شاء الله اليورو للنزول الى 1.3300 اليوم اخي الجميل لانه كسر 1.3550الى اسفل ؟؟؟   وشكراااا

 اه عم الجميل اذكرتني حبيبي ارجوو الرد لناخذهم من عينه هاليورو المهبول باذن الله تعالى اليوم فارجووو ابداء الراي يا غالي وشكراااا؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

*هذا هوه التشارت 4 ساعات للدولار ين والشراء للشراااء * *يريت راى الاخ جميل فى التشارت*

----------


## aljameel

> اخى جميل اريد رايك فى التشار الموضح للدولار ين هل صحيح رسمى وهوه فى صعود لو اغلق الشمعه 4 ساعات الاقادمه فوق الترند ال ىانا رسمو

  
وين الشارت

----------


## توفيق12

> ايش فيه المجنون مجنون جنون 
> اكيد فيه خبر على الدولار

 ممكن يكون هذا  *استمرار تفاقم أوضاع العمالة بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية*   *أعلنت وزارة القوى العاملة الأمريكية أن طلبات إعانات البطالة الأمريكية في الأسبوع من 15 مارس حتى 21 مارس قد ارتفعت بمعدل ثمانية ألاف لتصل إلى 652 ألف. هذا وقد أشارت توقعات الاقتصاديون إلى احتمالات ارتفاع طلبات الإعانة من 644 ألف إلى 650 ألف فقط.* *بينما هبط متوسط طلبات إعانات البطالة لأربعة أسابيع من650 ألف إلى 649 ألف.*   *في الوقت ذاته، ارتفع عدد الحاصلين على إعانات البطالة في الأسبوع من 8 مارس إلى 14 مارس بمعدل 122 ألف لتصل إلى 5.56 مليون. بينما أشارت توقعات الاقتصاديون إلى أن تسجل 5.48. والجدير بالذكر أن المتوسط الحسابي للإعانات المستلمة في أربعة أسابيع ارتفعت بمعدل 123.750 لتصل إلى 5.331 مليون.*

----------


## aljameel

> اه عم الجميل اذكرتني حبيبي ارجوو الرد لناخذهم من عينه هاليورو المهبول باذن الله تعالى اليوم فارجووو ابداء الراي يا غالي وشكراااا؟؟؟؟؟

 متفائل انا كثير بالنزول ويوكد ذلك اغلاق شمعة الساعة تحت 560 تقريبا والله اعلم 
متوقع بأذن الله مابين 1.3350 لل 1.3300  
كذا شارت يؤكد النزول بس الدولار ماعليه امان

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

ارفقتو يا جميل باشا بص فوق

----------


## aljameel

> *هذا هوه التشارت 4 ساعات للدولار ين والشراء للشراااء* *يريت راى الاخ جميل فى التشارت*

 ماشاء الله عليك شارت 100% 
شايف النزول الطويل بالشارت لو اغلاق شمة 4 ساعات  او خترق الترند مع بقائه فوقه 
طول النزول كم المتوقع  نصفه ارتفاع او بنفس الطول الارتفاع 
مثلا طول النزول 100 نقطة بعد الاختراق الارتفاع ممكن 50 لل 100 
والله اعلم

----------


## بوجود

> الله يسامحك مين سألني قلت له لو اخترق 640 ممكن يصعد هو اصلن ماوصلها كيف اشتريت

 ربك يسهلها يالحبيب  
الله كريم  :Regular Smile:  
بس تتوقع دعمها عند فين ؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  الباوند دولار  السعر الحالي   1.4599  توصية بتوصيتان  1.4600  والله اعلم  فوق 1.4600 شراء والستوب 1.4600  تحت 1.4600 بيع والستوب 1.4600  توصية غريبة  وضعة محير واقف بمنطقة محيرة  الهدف بالقناعة او  الشراء هدفه الاول بأذن الله 1.4850  البيع هدفه الاول بأذن الله 1.4470  الشراء او البيع بعد المراقبة عدم الاستعجال  الان أستاذنكم للصلاة  والله الموفق

 كم الكيبل وصل 1.4472 والله اعلم ممكن ينزل كمان

----------


## aljameel

> ربك يسهلها يالحبيب  
> الله كريم  
> بس تتوقع دعمها عند فين ؟

 لو ارتد من هنا متوقع يصعد لل مابين 550 لل 580 
والله اعلم

----------


## بوجود

> لو ارتد من هنا متوقع يصعد لل مابين 550 لل 580 
> والله اعلم

  
حلو ..
نعمه ورضى اخوي الجميل  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## aljameel

المجنون هايجنن مابين نزول وطلوع  
بس يخلص الباوند دولار من النزول والله اعلم هاتشوفو المجنون جنون بالصعود

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

> ماشاء الله عليك شارت 100% 
> شايف النزول الطويل بالشارت لو اغلاق شمة 4 ساعات  او خترق الترند مع بقائه فوقه 
> طول النزول كم المتوقع  نصفه ارتفاع او بنفس الطول الارتفاع 
> مثلا طول النزول 100 نقطة بعد الاختراق الارتفاع ممكن 50 لل 100 
> والله اعلم

 ان شاء الله يا جميل بس عفوا يريت تقولنا طريقتك وتعلمنا الموجى تكسب فينا ثواب

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للراحة نصف ساعة وبأذن الله اعود لكم بعد الصلاة 
راقبو الدولار ين متوقع نزول والله اعلم ثم يرتد  
اقتناصة مابين 98 لل 98.20 تقريبا والستوب 97.85 ورفع الستوب لو صعد لمركز الدخول  
الهدف بأذن الله 99 لل 99.50 
تحياتي لكم  
لا للاستعجال الشراء بعد المراقبة

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي  7025  هو كان متوقع نزول لل 6850 والارتداد منها هو اكتفى بالنزول عند 6897 وارتد  والله اعلم  متوقع الصعود  هدفه بأذن الله  7200 + -  الشراء لو ينزل لل 7000 او 6980 واذا نزل يكون افضل قريب من الستوب  او من السعر الحالي  الستوب   6900  رفع الاستوب لو ارتفع 50 نقطة لمركز الدخول  والله الموفق

----------


## توفيق12

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي  7025  هو كان متوقع نزول لل 6850 والارتداد منها هو اكتفى بالنزول عند 6897 وارتد  والله اعلم  متوقع الصعود  هدفه بأذن الله  7200 + -  الشراء لو ينزل لل 7000 او 6980 واذا نزل يكون افضل قريب من الستوب  او من السعر الحالي  الستوب   6900  رفع الاستوب لو ارتفع 50 نقطة لمركز الدخول   والله الموفق

  
في انتظاره في الاسفل

----------


## aljooore

ولكم بااااك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  والله اعلم  متوقع نزول لل 133.10 + -  والارتداد منه بأذن الله للهدف  الهدف  134.30 + -  لونزل تحت 133 يفضل الانتظار  والله الموفق

----------


## basel232

أبو مروان  
المجنون وش وضعه  .. حيرني

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان  
> المجنون وش وضعه .. حيرني

 فوق 142.60 مايخوف ولو نزل تحتها فوق 142 مطمئن  
عنده دعم قوي 142.60 
هو له ارتباط بالباوند بس يخلص الباوند من نزوله والله اعلم هاتشوف المجنون جنون  
الحذر منه لو نزل تحت 141 
اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

----------


## aljoufi

اخوي الجميل اسعد الله اوقاتك وأوقات مشاهدي ( توصيات متجددة لجميع العملات ) 
ايش رايك في GBP/NZD

----------


## يزن_تيم

اخي ماذا تنصح الان على المجنون و الباوند دولار من السعر الحالي 
142.40   و   1.4485

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الجميل اسعد الله اوقاتك وأوقات مشاهدي ( توصيات متجددة لجميع العملات ) 
> ايش رايك في GBP/NZD

 اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  هو نزل 2.5005 هل اكتفى بالنزول الله اعلم  هو المفروض ينزل لل 2.4900 + - ويرتد   لو ارتد متوقع الصعود 2.5400+ -   اما مواصلة الصعود او الارتداد تقريبا منها وينزل مرة اخرى لل 2.4800 تقريبا  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ماذا تنصح الان على المجنون و الباوند دولار من السعر الحالي 
> 142.40 و 1.4485

 خلينا نراقب افضل 
فوات ربح ولاخسارة

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  والله اعلم  متوقع نزول لل 133.10 + -  والارتداد منه بأذن الله للهدف  الهدف  134.30 + -  لونزل تحت 133 يفضل الانتظار   والله الموفق

 مبرووووك لمن دخل نزل لل 133.10 بالتمام والكمال وارتد منها  الرجاء من دخل فيه تقديم الستوب   وحجز جز من الربح  والله الموفق

----------


## karim2008

سلام عليكم استاذ الجميل اريد اعرف تحليلك لو سمحت على eurgbp عندي عقود بيع من 0.9050

----------


## ابو راجي

المجنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــون شو وضعه يا اخوان

----------


## ابو راجي

يا اخوان حد يجاوبني

----------


## aljoufi

ايش اللي صاير الظاهر هدوء السوق أثر على الشباب

----------


## sameer.alomari

> يا اخوان حد يجاوبني

 هلا ابو راجي
اذا بتسمحلي اجاوبك بلي بعرفه حسب تحليلي 
يا سيدي المجنون شراء بالسعر الحالي او كل ما اقترب من 142.19 و ذلك لارتداده عن خط ميوري (8/6)

----------


## aljoufi

ايش وضع GBP/JPY الآن

----------


## أبو خليل

اليورو دولار عم جميل ان شاء الى 1.3330 مثلا فارجو التعليق واعطائي الراي عن وضعه وشكرااااااااااااااا

----------


## sameer.alomari

> ايش وضع GBP/JPY الآن

 شوف ردي على ابو راجي
بس هلأ ما تشترو لأنو قلت برد عالشباب و بعدين بشتري لقيتو طلع 27 نقطه بأقل من دقيقه
راحت علينا و خيرها بغيرها و ان شاء الله يكون ابو راجي لحق لاني لما رديت عليه كان السعر 142.25 و السعر هلأ 142.52

----------


## ابو راجي

مشكور يا سمير

----------


## sameer.alomari

> اليورو دولار عم جميل ان شاء الى 1.3330 مثلا فارجو التعليق واعطائي الراي عن وضعه وشكرااااااااااااااا

 والله يا ابوخليل برأيي هالكم ساعه الجايات ارتفاع و ممكن يوصل 1.3600
لاحظ الشمعه الحالية و ارتدادها عن خط ميوري 2/8 و هو خط انعكاس قوي
والله اعلم

----------


## ابو راجي

ابو سمرة المجنون طالع ل 143
ولا كيف

----------


## sameer.alomari

> ابو سمرة المجنون طالع ل 143
> ولا كيف

  
معلش والله ما كنت موجود و هلأ رجعت
انت شايف المجنون مجنون و بدون ما أحكي
أنا قلتلكم شراء و ارتفاع و هلأ وصل 142.72
و الي اشترى خليه يكون قنوع  و ما يطمع 
أنا بتوقع يوصل 142.97 و احتمال يخترقها
و في حال اغلاق شمعه فوقها يمكن يوصل 143.20 
 و من بعدها ارتداد و الله أعلم 
يا جماعه أنا مبتدئ و لا تاخدو بكلامي
أنا بحط توقعاتي و خرابيطي عشان نتناقش 
و الله اعلم

----------


## aljoufi

وين الجميل اليوم الظاهر نايم بدري

----------


## sameer.alomari

شباب أرى فرصه لبيع زوج (USD/JPY)
و بهدف 40 نقطه على الأقل 
شو رأيكم هل من مؤيد؟

----------


## sameer.alomari

أيضا راقبو معي الملكي (EUR/GBP)
أتوقع في حال اغلاق شمعه تحت 0.9338 البيع بهدف 60 نقطه 
وين الي يفكروا معنا يا جماعه؟

----------


## mostafa_anwr

جميل باشا واضح انة نام جزاه الله خير بيتعب

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
أسف اخواني واخواتي النوم غلاب 
عطوني فرصة اصحصح ميت جوع

----------


## aljameel

على السريع اليورو باوند والله اعلم فيه 70 لل 100 نقطة بأذن الله 
المهم يكون فوق 9340 
كأنه ناوي يروح لل 9420 او 9450 
راقبوه  
راجع لكم صبركم علي لحضات

----------


## aljameel

والكيبل فوق الو 1.4425 كأنه ناوي يطلع راقبوه فيه من 50 لل 100 نقطة 
والله اعلم

----------


## sameer.alomari

> معلش والله ما كنت موجود و هلأ رجعت
> انت شايف المجنون مجنون و بدون ما أحكي
> أنا قلتلكم شراء و ارتفاع و هلأ وصل 142.72
> و الي اشترى خليه يكون قنوع و ما يطمع 
> أنا بتوقع يوصل 142.97 و احتمال يخترقها
> و في حال اغلاق شمعه فوقها يمكن يوصل 143.20 
> و من بعدها ارتداد و الله أعلم 
> يا جماعه أنا مبتدئ و لا تاخدو بكلامي
> أنا بحط توقعاتي و خرابيطي عشان نتناقش 
> و الله اعلم

  
المجنون وصل للنقطه الي حددتها (142.97) بالضبط و ارتد منها
بتمنى أبوراجي و الشباب يكونو استفادوا
الله أعلم يحاول يطلع كمان مره ولا لأ بس أنا شايف هبوط قوي 
بنستنى رأي أخونا الجميل

----------


## بوجود

هلا بالجميل.. 
وش توقعك للباوتد دولار بعد نزوله ؟

----------


## mido1989

يعنى ممكن الشراء الان و وضع الاستوب 1.4425

----------


## ابو راجي

ابو سمرة شكرا على نصيحة المجنون
طلعت منه بفايدة
شكرا  كتير

----------


## mtaham

ايه رأيك فى النيوزلندى دولار NZD / USD  ياجميل

----------


## sameer.alomari

> شباب أرى فرصه لبيع زوج (USD/JPY)
> و بهدف 40 نقطه على الأقل 
> شو رأيكم هل من مؤيد؟

  
هبط فعلا 23 نقطه و ما زال يهبط

----------


## ابو راجي

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااا
يـــــــــــــــــا بو سمرة

----------


## sameer.alomari

> ابو سمرة شكرا على نصيحة المجنون
> طلعت منه بفايدة
> شكرا كتير

  
العفو :Good: 
ديربالك تاخد مني نصائح بعدين حسابك بصفر :Big Grin:

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل صحصح برحتك بس انا مراقب اليورو بوند من الصبح وهو الان9360 نشترى ولا اية؟؟

----------


## ابو راجي

والله يا ابو سمرة انك وصفت المجنون و خطواته باحسن طريقة
يعني اعطتني امتى ادخل و امتى اطلع
والله احسنت

----------


## sameer.alomari

> والله يا ابو سمرة انك وصفت المجنون و خطواته باحسن طريقة
> يعني اعطتني امتى ادخل و امتى اطلع
> والله احسنت

 اسمع هلأ بصدق حالي
ياعمي أنا زلمه مسكين بحاول أعوض خساااااااااااائري و بس
أما التوصيات بدري و ربنا بحبك انها زبطت معك. 
بقلك لا ترد علي تاني مره :Mad Argue:    :013:

----------


## aljameel

> ايه رأيك فى النيوزلندى دولار NZD / USD ياجميل

 هلا اخي متهم مزبوط الاسم 
والله اعلم 
بأذن الله صاعد  
وقف خسارة 5720 
سعره الان 5763 
هو طالع لاسعار فوق مع الصبر اهدافه بعيدة بأذن الله 
هدف قريب من 5830 لل 5850 وممكن اكثر 
والله الموفق

----------


## mtaham

> هلا اخي متهم مزبوط الاسم 
> والله اعلم 
> بأذن الله صاعد  
> وقف خسارة 5720 
> سعره الان 5763 
> هو طالع لاسعار فوق مع الصبر اهدافه بعيدة بأذن الله 
> هدف قريب من 5830 لل 5850 وممكن اكثر 
> والله الموفق

  انا اسمى محمد لكن mtaham اول حروف من اسمى الكامل 
وبالنسبة لتحديد اتجاه الزوج لك منى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم
دائما اجي متاخر
هل هناك فرصة للدخول الان

----------


## sameer.alomari

اخي الجميل ما رايك بزوج (USD/JPY) بيع؟

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> دائما اجي متاخر
> هل هناك فرصة للدخول الان

  
راقب اليورو باوند المهم فوق 9340 بأذن الله صاعد 
حاول اقتناصه لو نزل شوي 
والله اعلم فيه بأذن الله 70 لل 100 نقطة

----------


## توفيق12

> راقب اليورو باوند المهم فوق 9340 بأذن الله صاعد 
> حاول اقتناصه لو نزل شوي 
> والله اعلم فيه بأذن الله 70 لل 100 نقطة

 كم الستوب لو دخلت من السعر الحالي

----------


## aljameel

الان انزل لكم فرصة دسمة بس بشرط تشترو فيها مو اتعب على الفاضي الفرص بالكوم انتم لاتستفيدو ولا شي 
أسأله بدون فائدة لاتزعلو مني هذا الي انا حاسه 
والله والله من حبي لكم بالخير

----------


## لبنان

> راقب اليورو باوند المهم فوق 9340 بأذن الله صاعد 
> حاول اقتناصه لو نزل شوي 
> والله اعلم فيه بأذن الله 70 لل 100 نقطة

 صباح  الخير يا ريس صرلي من الظهر عندما سالتك عنه  وانا  ماخذو  من 0.9307 ولكنو دوخني  صار طالع  كم مرة الى  79  وما  يكمل  يرجع

----------


## توفيق12

> الان انزل لكم فرصة دسمة بس بشرط تشترو فيها مو اتعب على الفاضي الفرص بالكوم انتم لاتستفيدو ولا شي 
> أسأله بدون فائدة لاتزعلو مني هذا الي انا حاسه 
> والله والله من حبي لكم بالخير

  
والله نستفيد حبيبي ابومروان
انت حط وتوكل على الله
وان شاء الله خير

----------


## mtaham

> الان انزل لكم فرصة دسمة بس بشرط تشترو فيها مو اتعب على الفاضي الفرص بالكوم انتم لاتستفيدو ولا شي 
> أسأله بدون فائدة لاتزعلو مني هذا الي انا حاسه 
> والله والله من حبي لكم بالخير

  فى انتظارك ياأخى بارك الله فيك

----------


## mostafa_anwr

:Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing: انا معك بس نازل انت الفرص الدسمة وان شاء الله نستفيد :Boxing:  :Boxing:   :Eh S(7):

----------


## sameer.alomari

> اخي الجميل ما رايك بزوج (USD/JPY) بيع؟

 بانتظار رايك أخوي الجميل

----------


## abu-ali

> الان انزل لكم فرصة دسمة بس بشرط تشترو فيها مو اتعب على الفاضي الفرص بالكوم انتم لاتستفيدو ولا شي 
> أسأله بدون فائدة لاتزعلو مني هذا الي انا حاسه 
> والله والله من حبي لكم بالخير

 اولا : شكرا لك على ما تقدمه وثق تماما اننا ندعو لك بالرزق الحلال وبالسعادة وسعة العيش :Hands: 
ثانيا : نحن متابعين معك ومستفيدين غلى كل حال  :Big Grin: 
ثالثا : انا اتكلم عن نفسي مستفيد اليوم من توصياتك حوالي 55 نقطة المحصلة النهائية  :18:   
الف الف الف شكر يا باشا  :015:

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.5248  الشراء من السعر الحالي   والله اعلم  المتوقع بأذن الله صعود  كهدف اول   1.5580  وبأذن الله له اهداف تقريبا فوق الهدف 500 نقطة واكثر  الستوب   1.5220  هو المفروض اكتفى نزول والله اعلم  لو سبحان الله انضرب الستوب ننتظر عليه ونشوف اين مداه بالنزول وذكروني علية ونتابعه سوى  ولو اني ارجح الصعود عن الهبوط ولاكن انما احتمال  ارجوكم الاستفادة منه وأنسوه لو يجلس معكم اسبوع   الستوب قريب من الشراء مافيه خوف لو طلع تقديم الستوب   والله الموفق

----------


## mostafa_anwr

اشترنا يا باشا يورو فرنك والله المستعان

----------


## aljameel

> اولا : شكرا لك على ما تقدمه وثق تماما اننا ندعو لك بالرزق الحلال وبالسعادة وسعة العيش
> ثانيا : نحن متابعين معك ومستفيدين غلى كل حال 
> ثالثا : انا اتكلم عن نفسي مستفيد اليوم من توصياتك حوالي 55 نقطة المحصلة النهائية   
> الف الف الف شكر يا باشا

 الله يرزقك كمان وكمان 
بس زعلتني 55 نقطة 
اقولك انا كم استفدت اليوم من نفس التوصيات التي نزلتها التوصيه الي اكتبها ادخل فيها 
تصدق ولا ماتصدق وبقول رزقي على الله لتشجيع 
تقريبا 1000 نقطة اول مرة اكشف نقاطي  
والله من وراء القصد 
الليلة اشرح لكم كيف تضيعو الفرص ونتحاور مع بعض

----------


## توفيق12

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.5248  الشراء من السعر الحالي   والله اعلم  المتوقع بأذن الله صعود  كهدف اول   1.5580  وبأذن الله له اهداف تقريبا فوق الهدف 500 نقطة واكثر  الستوب   1.5220  هو المفروض اكتفى نزول والله اعلم  لو سبحان الله انضرب الستوب ننتظر عليه ونشوف اين مداه بالنزول وذكروني علية ونتابعه سوى  ولو اني ارجح الصعود عن الهبوط ولاكن انما احتمال  ارجوكم الاستفادة منه وأنسوه لو يجلس معكم اسبوع   الستوب قريب من الشراء مافيه خوف لو طلع تقديم الستوب   والله الموفق

   دخلنا اخي ابومروان وان شاء الله نستفيد منه جميعا يارب وفقنا

----------


## aljooore

جزيت خيرا ولا عليك امر نظره سريعه على 
الباوند ين ودولار ين ويورو ين 
ودولار يورو

----------


## aljooore

اخ الجميل عندي اقتراح بما انك فتحت موضوع ضياع الفرص 
هو انك تسوي موضوع للتوصيات فقط مغلق لا تعليق عليه الا من طرفكم 
ونفس التوصيه هنا للمناقشه شرايكنمممممم

----------


## sameer.alomari

سألت عن الين مرتين و ما حد عبرني

----------


## abu-ali

> الله يرزقك كمان وكمان 
> بس زعلتني 55 نقطة 
> اقولك انا كم استفدت اليوم من نفس التوصيات التي نزلتها التوصيه الي اكتبها ادخل فيها 
> تصدق ولا ماتصدق وبقول رزقي على الله لتشجيع 
> تقريبا 1000 نقطة اول مرة اكشف نقاطي  
> والله من وراء القصد 
> الليلة اشرح لكم كيف تضيعو الفرص ونتحاور مع بعض

 عموما انا مدخلت على الجهاز اليوم الا مرة واحدة لمدة ساعة او حواليها و55 نقطة ربح  بركة
 لاني مسافر 
ولكن في اغلب الايام من 200 الى 350 نقطة من فضل الله  
والله يزيد ويبارك ................

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.5248  الشراء من السعر الحالي   والله اعلم  المتوقع بأذن الله صعود  كهدف اول   1.5580  وبأذن الله له اهداف تقريبا فوق الهدف 500 نقطة واكثر  الستوب   1.5220  هو المفروض اكتفى نزول والله اعلم  لو سبحان الله انضرب الستوب ننتظر عليه ونشوف اين مداه بالنزول وذكروني علية ونتابعه سوى  ولو اني ارجح الصعود عن الهبوط ولاكن انما احتمال  ارجوكم الاستفادة منه وأنسوه لو يجلس معكم اسبوع   الستوب قريب من الشراء مافيه خوف لو طلع تقديم الستوب   والله الموفق

 للمشاااااااااااهدة وسأرفق شارت يوضح الهدف وايش هي الفرصة كل واحد دخل التوصية يعمل الشارت عنده ومايحتاج توضيح المبتدى  من نظرة يعرف وين رايح صاعد ولا هابط

----------


## aljameel

اخواني واخواتي سأرد على الكل بس الصبر 
والله مااتجاهل سؤال انما اما سهوا او نسيان او اكون مشغول 
اكرر أسفي

----------


## توفيق12

يا سلام على الشارت الجميل
طيب اخي ابومروان لمن لن يكمل المتابعة هل يعمل امر معلق شراء تحت الستوب تحسبا لضربه
وان شاء الله لا يضرب

----------


## aljameel

> جزيت خيرا ولا عليك امر نظره سريعه على 
> الباوند ين ودولار ين ويورو ين 
> ودولار يورو

 اربعة يالجوري مرة وحدة  
تدللي يطلعلك لأنك ابو الخساير 
نبدأ بالدولار ين لو نزل لل 98.25 + -  
شراء وبدون تردد من بعد مراقبة الستوب 98 ورفع الستوب مع الصعود 
له هدف بأذن الله 99.50 تقريبا واكثر  
اليورو ين هو الان بمناطق شراء لونزل ممكن شراءه من 133.10 + - والستوب 132.90 
ورفع الستوب مع الصعود له هدف بأذن الله 134.30 
الباوند ين ممكن شراءه من السعر الحالي ومراقبة 142.60 كسره يمكن شراءه من اقرب نقطة لل 142 والستوب 141.90 والهدف 144 وشوي بأذن الله  
وله هدف بأذن الله 147 وفوق اهداف اخرى لو وصل للهدف الاول بأذن الله  
والله اعلم  
اليورو دولار بس لحضه اتكتك عليه

----------


## aljameel

> يا سلام على الشارت الجميل
> طيب اخي ابومروان لمن لن يكمل المتابعة هل يعمل امر معلق شراء تحت الستوب تحسبا لضربه
> وان شاء الله لا يضرب

 ممكن قريب من الترند السفلي 
المهم الان تكون دخلت لان الستوب قريب مايخوف 
اخاف ماينزل

----------


## aljameel

> سألت عن الين مرتين و ما حد عبرني

 ابو سمرة اي ين فيهم شوف ردي على الجوري فيهم 3 ين

----------


## mostafa_anwr

متبعين يا غالى ومترقبين وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار اتوقع يصعد 1.3550 ثم يعاود النزول والله اعلم مراقبته لو واصل صعود 
هدف النزول بأذن الله 1.3470 + - 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار اتوقع يصعد 1.3550 ثم يعاود النزول والله اعلم مراقبته لو واصل صعود 
> هدف النزول بأذن الله 1.3470 + - 
> والله الموفق

 هذا للمتعلقين وفرصة بيع  
البيع بعد التاكد من الارتداد للاسفل والستوب 570 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljooore

متى نتاكد انه ارتد

----------


## aljameel

الفرنك ين الان فرصة شراء من السعر الحالي 87.41 
 والستوب 87 
لانه متوقع النزول لل 87.30 ونزل وارتد  
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> متى نتاكد انه ارتد

 تقريبا من 550 لل 560 كذا متوقع  
المهم الستوب 570 لو نزل تحريك الستوب لمركز الدخول وكل ماينزل تحريك الستوب 
الدولار مرات شمعات اما مع التحليل اوضده فلو كانت ضده نحن بالسليم واضعين استب 
والله الموفق

----------


## kuwaitey

الاخ والاستاذ المحترم aljameel  
بنسبة لشكل الفنى لسارية والعلم اعتقد اذا انا مش غلطان انه العلم المفروض يكون اقصر مسافه من السارية 
لاحظ اخوى ان العلم والسارية تقريبا متساوين فى المسافه اتمنى تصحح لى المعلومه اذا كانت خطاء 
وحنا اهنى نتعلم منك طال عمرك  
تقبل ودى وحترامى لشخصك الكريم

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ والاستاذ المحترم aljameel  
> بنسبة لشكل الفنى لسارية والعلم اعتقد اذا انا مش غلطان انه العلم المفروض يكون اقصر مسافه من السارية 
> لاحظ اخوى ان العلم والسارية تقريبا متساوين فى المسافه اتمنى تصحح لى المعلومه اذا كانت خطاء 
> وحنا اهنى نتعلم منك طال عمرك  
> تقبل ودى وحترامى لشخصك الكريم

 اخي كلامك تمام  انا الشارت على فريم 4 ساعات لو ترسم الشارت على الديلي يكون العلم تقريبا صح والله اعلم يؤكد الصعود لدي كذا شارت مايقارب 6 لل 7 شارتات تؤكد الصعود وممكن  يخدعونا الله اعلم 
انتظر ردك اخي العزيز

----------


## mostafa_anwr

بيع اليورو واشترينا الدولار والله المستعان

----------


## aljameel

يرجاء الانتباه من اليورو دولار فوات ربح ولاخسارة خلونا نراقبه

----------


## aBoRaMa

> الاخ والاستاذ المحترم aljameel  
> بنسبة لشكل الفنى لسارية والعلم اعتقد اذا انا مش غلطان انه العلم المفروض يكون اقصر مسافه من السارية 
> لاحظ اخوى ان العلم والسارية تقريبا متساوين فى المسافه اتمنى تصحح لى المعلومه اذا كانت خطاء 
> وحنا اهنى نتعلم منك طال عمرك  
> تقبل ودى وحترامى لشخصك الكريم

  
على اليومي   :Drive1:

----------


## aljameel

لو واصل صعود اليورو دولار والله اعلم سيذهب به بعيد ممكن 750  
نتاكد من نقطة الدخول على شأن مايخدعونا  
يكون الصعود ضرب استوبات لنراقب معن

----------


## fady

اليورو عمل هاى 1.3565 هل نبع ولا نستنى نشوف اخره ايه
واشكرك

----------


## aljameel

> على اليومي

 هلا ابو راما تؤيد العلم ولا لا انتظر اجابتك 
لو توفقنا فيه بأذن الله شايف الشمعات الثلاث الخضر طولهم بعد الاختراق هو صعود والله اعلم

----------


## kuwaitey

نعم اخوى كلامك صح على الديلى يعطينى علم وساريه مع انعكااس الاستوكاستك وليس تقاطع 
على الاربع ساعات يعطينه العلم والساريه تقريبا كبر بعض واهنى يفشل الشكل الفنى  
وعلى الساعه طبعا انت شايف ان العلم على شكل قناة هابطه كبيره  
ولو تلاحظ استاذى aljameel  انه يوجد كسر ترند صاعد  
وانا اتمنى كلامك انته الصح واكون انا استفدت من خبرتك وبنفس الوقت الاخوان كسبو الــ500 نقطه 
يااااارب تطلع نظرتى خطاء على شان نستفيد من القفزه  القوويه 
وهذى اول مره اناقش شخص  فى التحليل الفنى لانى ماحب اسبب خساره لاحد 
تقبل تحياتى استاذى العزيز   
اتمنى تقبل مناقشتى لك على شان استفيد من خبرتك

----------


## aljameel

شارت لليورو ين

----------


## khsoft

اسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أريد منكم أذا سماحتم  رأيكم فى بوند دولار  
شكرا لكم

----------


## mostafa_anwr

نزل يا باشا فى ثانية وارتد تانى

----------


## aBoRaMa

> هلا ابو راما تؤيد العلم ولا لا انتظر اجابتك 
> لو توفقنا فيه بأذن الله شايف الشمعات الثلاث الخضر طولهم بعد الاختراق هو صعود والله اعلم

    

> نعم اخوى كلامك صح على الديلى يعطينى علم وساريه مع انعكااس الاستوكاستك وليس تقاطع 
> على الاربع ساعات يعطينه العلم والساريه تقريبا كبر بعض واهنى يفشل الشكل الفنى  
> وعلى الساعه طبعا انت شايف ان العلم على شكل قناة هابطه كبيره  
> ولو تلاحظ استاذى aljameel انه يوجد كسر ترند صاعد  
> وانا اتمنى كلامك انته الصح واكون انا استفدت من خبرتك وبنفس الوقت الاخوان كسبو الــ500 نقطه 
> يااااارب تطلع نظرتى خطاء على شان نستفيد من القفزه القوويه 
> وهذى اول مره اناقش شخص فى التحليل الفنى لانى ماحب اسبب خساره لاحد 
> تقبل تحياتى استاذى العزيز  
> اتمنى تقبل مناقشتى لك على شان استفيد من خبرتك

  
من الممكن أن يطول العلم ويهبط شيئاً فشيئاً إلى أن يصبح أطول من السارية وهنا يفشل كما تفضل أخونا كويتي 
ولذلك يجب أن يتم بناء ترند صاعد ويصمد على الأقل على ثلاث نقاط لتزيد فرصة الإختراق للأعلى 
إضافة إلى ذلك ، هنالك بعض النماذج تكون وهمية الغرض منها سحب أكبر عدد من المتداولين إلى المصيدة ولذلك يجب مراقبة الفريمات الأخرى للتأكد من عدم وجود نموذج سلبي  
أنا ال، تلقيت اتصال مهم جداً ويجب أن اترككم لمدة ساعة تقريباً، وإذا رجعت إن شاء الله أحاول اشوف الفريمات الأخرى

----------


## aljameel

> نعم اخوى كلامك صح على الديلى يعطينى علم وساريه مع انعكااس الاستوكاستك وليس تقاطع 
> على الاربع ساعات يعطينه العلم والساريه تقريبا كبر بعض واهنى يفشل الشكل الفنى  
> وعلى الساعه طبعا انت شايف ان العلم على شكل قناة هابطه كبيره   ولو تلاحظ استاذى aljameel انه يوجد كسر ترند صاعد  
> وانا اتمنى كلامك انته الصح واكون انا استفدت من خبرتك وبنفس الوقت الاخوان كسبو الــ500 نقطه 
> يااااارب تطلع نظرتى خطاء على شان نستفيد من القفزه القوويه 
> وهذى اول مره اناقش شخص فى التحليل الفنى لانى ماحب اسبب خساره لاحد 
> تقبل تحياتى استاذى العزيز  
> اتمنى تقبل مناقشتى لك على شان استفيد من خبرتك

  
اخي بالعكس انا احب المناقشة حتى يستفيد الكل وانا منهم 
وانا بشر ليس كامل الكمال لله  
مرات اصيب ومرات اخطى 
وياليت تؤضح المعلم بالحمر واذا ماعليك غلبة تنزل شارت تؤضح فيه ماتقول 
كلنا نتعلم من بعض وانا لازلت حتى اللحضة اتعلم  من مبتدى ولا خبير المهم اتعلم

----------


## sameer.alomari

> نعم اخوى كلامك صح على الديلى يعطينى علم وساريه مع انعكااس الاستوكاستك وليس تقاطع 
> على الاربع ساعات يعطينه العلم والساريه تقريبا كبر بعض واهنى يفشل الشكل الفنى  
> وعلى الساعه طبعا انت شايف ان العلم على شكل قناة هابطه كبيره  
> ولو تلاحظ استاذى aljameel انه يوجد كسر ترند صاعد  
> وانا اتمنى كلامك انته الصح واكون انا استفدت من خبرتك وبنفس الوقت الاخوان كسبو الــ500 نقطه 
> يااااارب تطلع نظرتى خطاء على شان نستفيد من القفزه القوويه 
> وهذى اول مره اناقش شخص فى التحليل الفنى لانى ماحب اسبب خساره لاحد 
> تقبل تحياتى استاذى العزيز  
> اتمنى تقبل مناقشتى لك على شان استفيد من خبرتك

 أبو حمد اجى
يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
والله احنا الي نسستفيد من خبرتك

----------


## khsoft

يا جماعة يعنى البوند دولار واضح امامكم نزول ام طلوع  لو رد تفصيلى يكون أفضل وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يقولي ما استفاد كل التوصيات والتوقعات تقريبا 90% اصابت بتوفيق الله  
المتوقع النزول والارتداد نزل وصاعد
والمتوقع الصعود والارتداد صعد ونزل 
الربح بالقناعة من كانت خبرته ضعيفه مو شرط تستنى الهدف الفرص بالكوم 
ومن لديه الخبرة اكيد يعرف يتصرف  
والرجاء من لدية الخبرة يساعد اخوانه واخواته عند جني الارباح المشروع جماعي 
واخص بالذكر ابوسمرة ابوراما باسل وكويتي هم من تحضرني اسماهم الان بحكم مشاركتهم السابقة لمست بهم الخبرة 
والله الموفق

----------


## kuwaitey

يشرفنى نقاش مع شخص بعلمك وبطيب اخلاقك والله

----------


## khsoft

انت انسان محترم  جزاك الله خيرا 
بس اذا سمحت وضح رئيك أكتر فى بوند دولار  انا اسف اخى 
شكرا لك

----------


## mostafa_anwr

اليورو بوند ان لابد فى الدرة من الصبح عمال يطلع وينزل اى الحل معه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mostafa_anwr

استاذ كويتى الشارت قصدك منة اية؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

تصدقو انا لم ادخل الا اليورو الفرنك  
بس معي من اول قروب الين كامل من بدري ماخذه من تحت ايام 86 و 141.50 و 131 و 97 
وصابر عليهم 
الغالب اضارب صعود ونزول مع الارتدادات الساعة هذا لم ادخل كله علشانكم اتابع معكم واراقب

----------


## توفيق12

نعم اخي الجميل
مثلك انا داخل فقط اليورو فرنك
وان شاء الله رايح انام واتمنى لما اصحى اجد اللون الاخضر ههه

----------


## khsoft

اخى انت الهتفدنى ما رئيك فى البوند دولار  هوا أقرا للشراء ام البيع وما أهدافة لانى محتار فية جدا وشكرا لك أخى الفاضل

----------


## khsoft

aljameel  انت الاهتفدنى أن شاء الله فى بوند دولار 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## aljooore

انا يورو فرنك بس دشيت لان حسابي رايح فيها ادعولي

----------


## khsoft

اخى انت الهتفدنى ما رئيك فى البوند دولار هوا أقرا للشراء ام البيع وما أهدافة لانى محتار فية جدا وشكرا لك أخى الفاضل  aljameel

----------


## aljameel

> انت انسان محترم جزاك الله خيرا 
> بس اذا سمحت وضح رئيك أكتر فى بوند دولار انا اسف اخى 
> شكرا لك

 اخي من بدري نوهت عليه وهو  440وشوي مااتذكر كم الضبط  وقلت بالحرف الواح فوق 425 
متوقع صعود لل 550 + - اما مواصلة الصعود او الارتداد منها والان اؤكد نفس الكلام 
كم الان 483 صاعد والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> يشرفنى نقاش مع شخص بعلمك وبطيب اخلاقك والله

 اخي ابو احمد 
يشرفني مشاركتك الشارت يؤكد الصعود والله اعلم 
شارت جميل يدل على الي راسمه خبير 
شايف الشمعات الاخيرة  الي انت رسم ترند تحتهم نفس الشارت الثاني الي انا ارفقته بالموظوع 
يضيق على الشمعات ثم انفجار من عندها والله اعلم غالبا مايحصل كذا 
بتلاقي الاختراق بشمعة ليموزين طوله فوق 50 نقطة بأذن الله 
سيبك من مؤشر الاستكا هذا رخم يتبع السعر فوق يصعد فوق نزل ينزل تبي تستفيد منه اذا لقيته متضخم فوق 70 او تحت 30 يؤهمك انه نازل فوق 70 وهو بالعكس كل مايكون متضخم يعطى اكثر يكون المشترين اكثر من الباعة والعكس صحيح تحت 30 والله اعلم 
اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

----------


## aljameel

من دخل بالدولار ين الاحتفاظ به وتقديم الستوب لمركز الدخول  
متوقع يواصل صعود والله اعلم لل 99.20 لل 99.50 وممكن اكثر مع كل صعود تقديم الستوب

----------


## aljameel

عينكم

----------


## mostafa_anwr

اليورو فرنك ابتدى يتحرك

----------


## kuwaitey

شاكر لك استاذى على الشرح الجميل وانا بتابع معاك واستفيد من نقاطك وخبرتك 
تحملنى ترا انا مشاغب واحب اناقش كثير

----------


## aljooore

> اربعة يالجوري مرة وحدة  
> تدللي يطلعلك لأنك ابو الخساير 
> نبدأ بالدولار ين لو نزل لل 98.25 + -  
> شراء وبدون تردد من بعد مراقبة الستوب 98 ورفع الستوب مع الصعود 
> له هدف بأذن الله 99.50 تقريبا واكثر  
> اليورو ين هو الان بمناطق شراء لونزل ممكن شراءه من 133.10 + - والستوب 132.90 
> ورفع الستوب مع الصعود له هدف بأذن الله 134.30 
> الباوند ين ممكن شراءه من السعر الحالي ومراقبة 142.60 كسره يمكن شراءه من اقرب نقطة لل 142 والستوب 141.90 والهدف 144 وشوي بأذن الله  
> وله هدف بأذن الله 147 وفوق اهداف اخرى لو وصل للهدف الاول بأذن الله  
> ...

    
...................................... :015:

----------


## aljameel

الباوند فرنك راقبوه متوقع نزول والله اعلم 
السعر الحالي 1.6315 
المتوقع كهدف بأذن الله 1.6130 + -  
البيع من السعر الحالي والستوب 1.6330 
او الانتظار لو صعد فوق 350 والستوب 400 وانتم لكم الخيار 
لا للاستعجال البيع بعد المراقبة

----------


## Leonardo

متابع معك يا جنرال والله تستحق اللقب دا .. جزاك الله كل خير .. زى ما بنقول فى مصر : روح يا شيخ الاهى يوقفلك ولاد الحلال دايما .. يلا دعوة مصرية اهى اى خدمة

----------


## aljameel

> ......................................

 ما ابغى تصفقين بس كمان معهم دعوة لاخوك المسكين له ولوالديه وجداني وجداتي لهم فضل كبير علي وانا عمري 9 شهور متوفي ابي هم الي ربوني جداني الله يرحمهم  تكفي لاتنسيهم من الدعاء من القلب الليلة جمعة بأذن الله الدعوة مستجابه 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## الظابط

جنرال شنو توقعك لليورو دولار صعود ام نزول نورنا الله ينور عليك

----------


## aljameel

> شاكر لك استاذى على الشرح الجميل وانا بتابع معاك واستفيد من نقاطك وخبرتك 
> تحملنى ترا انا مشاغب واحب اناقش كثير

 اوكي ابو احمد اذا المشاغبة بالشارتات

----------


## aljameel

> متابع معك يا جنرال والله تستحق اللقب دا .. جزاك الله كل خير .. زى ما بنقول فى مصر : روح يا شيخ الاهى يوقفلك ولاد الحلال دايما .. يلا دعوة مصرية اهى اى خدمة

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو فرنك ابتدى يتحرك

 صدقت يامصطفى فوق 80 الان الله كريم 
قولو يارب 
بأذن الله صاعد الان 330 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> صدقت يامصطفى فوق 80 الان الله كريم 
> قولو يارب 
> بأذن الله صاعد الان 330 والله اعلم

 المهم اليورو فرنك متوقع صعود بأذن الله لل 1.5330 لو واصل صعود الاحتفاظ به لو نزل من عندها من بعد مراقبة ممكن بيعة وشراءه من تحت 
وتقديم الستوب لمن اراد البفاء فيه مع حجز جزء من الربح لانه ممكن ينزل 30 لل50 نقطة ويرجع يواصل وممكن نقاط اقل الله اعلم المهم نراقب ونقدم الستوب 
والله الموفق

----------


## mostafa_anwr

الله يجزيك خير ويرحم والديك والجد والجدة

----------


## aljameel

> جنرال شنو توقعك لليورو دولار صعود ام نزول نورنا الله ينور عليك

 المتوقع نزول قلت من بدري اخي بس انت راقب انا حددت له انه بيرتفع لل 550 او 560 تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول لل 470 او 460 تقريبا  خلينا نراقب تحت 585 متوقع نزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljooore

> ما ابغى تصفقين بس كمان معهم دعوة لاخوك المسكين له ولوالديه وجداني وجداتي لهم فضل كبير علي وانا عمري 9 شهور متوفي ابي هم الي ربوني جداني الله يرحمهم تكفي لاتنسيهم من الدعاء من القلب الليلة جمعة بأذن الله الدعوة مستجابه 
> جزاك الله خير

  
صدقني اني ادعيلك من غير ماتقول والله 
بس ولا يهمك والله يرحم جدانك وجدانا وموتى المسلميناجمعين

----------


## aljameel

> الله يجزيك خير ويرحم والديك والجد والجدة

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> صدقني اني ادعيلك من غير ماتقول والله 
> بس ولا يهمك والله يرحم جدانك وجدانا وموتى المسلميناجمعين

 جزاكي الله خير ويرحم والديكي 
الدعاء شكله من القلب 
الله يسعدك وين ماتروحي ويكتب الله لك الرزق حتى يكفيكي قولي أمين

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة  
والجهاز بيهنك خلوني اريحه 10 دقائق له اسبوع ماطفى 
20 دقيقة وراجع لكم

----------


## aljooore

انا استاذنكم بروح احط راسي عشان اقدر اقوم ابو العيال لصلاة الجمعه 
وربي يرزقنا واياكم الخير والبركه 
وجزى الله كل من قام على هذا الموضوع واعان المسلمين عليه 
سلام

----------


## bellura2001

> صدقني اني ادعيلك من غير ماتقول والله 
> بس ولا يهمك والله يرحم جدانك وجدانا وموتى المسلميناجمعين

 
اللهم آمين

----------


## aljameel

هذا شارت لليورو دولار والله اعلم انه بيتكون نموذج علم

----------


## لبنان

> هذا شارت لليورو دولار والله اعلم انه بيتكون نموذج علم

 جزاك الله خيرا  وتقبل الله  اعمالكم  وجمعة مباركة ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

ملاحظة مهمة ركزو عليها   المهم بالنسبة لليورو دولار فوق 1.3620 والله اعلم بتنقلب الموجة من هابطة لصاعدة والعكس تحت 1.3620 نحن بموجة هابطة مداه تقريبا لل 1.3350 لل 1.3310 بأذن الله  والله الموفق  للمراقبة اللصيقة

----------


## abu-ali

_اتمنى خي الجميل  تعطيينا رايك بالمجنون خلال اليوم الجمعة وهل تتوقع طلوع_

----------


## mostafa_anwr

باشا الدولار ين نزل نشترية

----------


## aljameel

> _اتمنى خي الجميل تعطيينا رايك بالمجنون خلال اليوم الجمعة وهل تتوقع طلوع_

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون مرتبط مع الباوند   مثلا الباوند دولار   بس يخلص الكيبل من النزول هو يبداء بالصعود   الكيبل المتوقع صعود لل 1.4500 + - ويرتد منها ويكون هدفه بأذن الله 1.4400+ -  الكيبل المتوقع صعود لل 1.4550 + - ويرتد منها ويكون هدفه بأذن الله 1.4370 + -  الكيبل لو واصل صعود بعد 1.4550 المجال مفتوح له حتى 1.4600 فوقها وبااختراق 1.4640   والله اعلم ندخل بموجة صاعدة احتمال هدفها الاول بأذن الله 1.4850 والله اعلم  انت اربط المجنون مع الكيبل بحكم الاثنين ارتباطهم بالباوند  المجنون   فوق 142 ماعندنا مشكلة متوقع الصعود للاهداف التي حدتدها سابقا اهمهم 147 بأذن الله  لو كسر 142 تقريبا متوقع والله اعلم 141.50 + - والارتداد  فرضا لو نزل قريب من 142 شراء والستوب 141.90 وهو الاقرب لتوقع ويصعد والبيع مع الربح  لو واصل صعود له هدف اول تقريبا 144 + - للذي يجيد العب معه صعود وهبوط سيجني منه الكثير   انا عن نفسي اعتبرها فرصه  والله اعلم  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  اعتقد الشرح واضح للجميع  وممكن ينفرد المجنون لوحدة بضغط من الين كل شي جائز

----------


## mostafa_anwr

باشا الدولار ين نزل نشترية

----------


## aljameel

> باشا الدولار ين نزل نشترية

 ياباشا   الدولار ين  98.20 + - متوقع الارتداد منها بأذن الله شراء من بعد مراقبة  الستوب 98  الربح بالقناعة او لو واصل صعود له اهداف كثيرة  من ضمنها بأذن الله 99 لل 99.50  العب معه نزول وطلوع والله اعلم المهم استب صغير وتقديم الستوب مع الربح  والله اعلم

----------


## ابو ثلاث

اخي جميل بارك الله فيك 
انا اشتريت دولار ين 98.51 وهو نازل الحين  :Yikes3:  
شو الحل 
وجزاك الله خير انت ووالديك ووالدي والديك

----------


## aljameel

> اخي جميل بارك الله فيك  انا اشتريت دولار ين 98.51 وهو نازل الحين   شو الحل   وجزاك الله خير انت ووالديك ووالدي والديك

 بأذن الله صاعد ما فيه خوف منه 
اجني بالصعود واشتري بالنزول شوف الرد على سؤال الاخ مصطفى المشاركة التي قبل سؤالك

----------


## aljameel

لو صعد الدولار ين واخترق 98.77 هايروح ل99 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

اخواني واخواتي  الي مايبي يتعب نفسه لمراقبة الدولارين ويروح ينام ويرتاح يضع الستوب 97.70 بأذن الله لن   يضرب  اقصى ماينزل لو اراد النزول 97.90 لل 97.80 واحتمال ضعيف جدا  ومن لم يدخل شراء حتى  الان يضع اوامر شراء معلقه على 98.25 وامر تعزيز 98  بأذن الله تصحو تلاقوه بالعلالي   والله اعلم

----------


## mostafa_anwr

اشوفكم بعد صلاة الجمعة بتوقيت القاهرة السلام عليكم

----------


## ابو ثلاث

> اخواني واخواتي  الي مايبي يتعب نفسه لمراقبة الدولارين ويروح ينام ويرتاح يضع الستوب 97.70 بأذن الله لن   يضرب  اقصى ماينزل لو اراد النزول 97.90 لل 97.80 واحتمال ضعيف جدا  ومن لم يدخل شراء حتى الان يضع اوامر شراء معلقه على 98.25 وامر تعزيز 98  بأذن الله تصحو تلاقوه بالعلالي    والله اعلم

   اخذت بنصيحتك اخي الغالي 
جمعه مباركه 
نلقاكم بعد صلاة الجمعه

----------


## ابو راجي

والله ضرب
هوه والمجنون
الله يعوض خير

----------


## ابو راجي

سبحان الله صفقة اليورو فرنك لانه طلعنا منها عشان الشباب شككت بصحتها ارتفعت 
ما النا نصيب

----------


## ابو راجي

شووووو وضع السوووووووووووق

----------


## almjd

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون مرتبط مع الباوند   مثلا الباوند دولار   بس يخلص الكيبل من النزول هو يبداء بالصعود   الكيبل المتوقع صعود لل 1.4500 + - ويرتد منها ويكون هدفه بأذن الله 1.4400+ -  الكيبل المتوقع صعود لل 1.4550 + - ويرتد منها ويكون هدفه بأذن الله 1.4370 + -  الكيبل لو واصل صعود بعد 1.4550 المجال مفتوح له حتى 1.4600 فوقها وبااختراق 1.4640   والله اعلم ندخل بموجة صاعدة احتمال هدفها الاول بأذن الله 1.4850 والله اعلم  انت اربط المجنون مع الكيبل بحكم الاثنين ارتباطهم بالباوند  المجنون   فوق 142 ماعندنا مشكلة متوقع الصعود للاهداف التي حدتدها سابقا اهمهم 147 بأذن الله  لو كسر 142 تقريبا متوقع والله اعلم 141.50 + - والارتداد  فرضا لو نزل قريب من 142 شراء والستوب 141.90 وهو الاقرب لتوقع ويصعد والبيع مع الربح  لو واصل صعود له هدف اول تقريبا 144 + - للذي يجيد العب معه صعود وهبوط سيجني منه الكثير   انا عن نفسي اعتبرها فرصه  والله اعلم  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  اعتقد الشرح واضح للجميع   وممكن ينفرد المجنون لوحدة بضغط من الين كل شي جائز

  بسم الله عليك العين ماتجيك
اخذت بنصيحتك 160 قطه بعت باوند دولار باوند ين المهبول خسرن دولار ين 35 وربحنا 40 دولار يور مشكور جعلك دوم لنا فرنك اخضر تاركينه تقول ممنوع بخليه بشترى دولارالباوند يدي تحكني وصل تحت

----------


## aBoRaMa

اعتذر عن التأخير 
هذه آخر المستجدات عن اليورو - فرنك ،، ويتضح لكم أن نسبة 61.8% من الفيبو تشكل عائق قوي أمامه،، ولكني أرى بأن الإختراق هو الأفرب ، مالم يتم كسر ترند الدعم، ولو اخترق فالهدف كبير جداً 
شخصياً، سأغامر بالدخول ووقف الخسارة لدي هو كسر الترند السفلي والإغلاق تحته

----------


## aBoRaMa

> سبحان الله صفقة اليورو فرنك لانه طلعنا منها عشان الشباب شككت بصحتها ارتفعت 
> ما النا نصيب

  
ليس تشكيك ، وإنما هي الأمانة تحتم ذكر الحقيقة 
تأكد بأنك لن تأخذ مالم يكتب لك، وأنت ابتعدت عن الزوج لثقتك في من تقرأ له، فلا تلم غير نفسك 
وليزيد اقتناعك بما كتبته لكم سابقاً، انظر إلى مشاركتي السابقة

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم
شباب
تم ربح حوالي 70 نقطة من اليورو فرنك وانا خرجت من العقدين تحسبا لاي طارئ واليوم الجمعة كل شيء ممكن 
اللهم لك الحمد

----------


## ابو راجي

اخي ابو راما انا لا الوم احد
بالعكس انا اثق بالاخوة جدا
لكن اتكلم عن النصيب
لا احد ياخذ الا نصيبه
و بالعكس انا اشكر الشباب لتعبهم و حرصهم على اخوانهم وامانتهم في التحليل
واخصك واخص الجميل والكويتي
جزاكم الله الف خير على تعبكم

----------


## توفيق12

اليورو فرنك شباب
ارجوا ابداء الراي

----------


## aBoRaMa

> اليورو فرنك شباب
> ارجوا ابداء الراي

  
ولكنه مايزال يعاني على الفاصل اليومي والأسبوعي من مقاومة 61.8% من نسب فيبو

----------


## أبو خليل

ما وضع اليورو دولار لو سمحت اخي الجميل الان لاني ماخده بيع كما تعلم من يوميين فارجو الرد للاهمية القصووووووووووووووى ؟؟؟   :Cry Smile:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
جمعة مباركة 
ايش الي صاير بالسوق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون متوقع الاتجاه لل 140.60 تقريبا والارتداد منها والله اعلم 
للمراقبة

----------


## mostafa_anwr

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله كيف الاحوال عم جميل مفيش فرصة سريعة مضمونة باذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> ما وضع اليورو دولار لو سمحت اخي الجميل الان لاني ماخده بيع كما تعلم من يوميين فارجو الرد للاهمية القصووووووووووووووى ؟؟؟

 احتمال يزور 1.3450 بس يبغالها تاكيد بأذن الله تتاكد  
اعطيه فرصة لو نزل تحت 500 تقريبا والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

ابو خليل مبروك المهم ركز على 450 و 460 لو واصل خير بركة

----------


## توفيق12

مرحبا باخي مروان من جديد

----------


## aBoRaMa

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته للجميع

----------


## aljameel

ابو خليل لا لطمع عقودك انت بائع على مااتذكر قلتلي 569

----------


## ابو راجي

ما وضع الباوند يا خوان

----------


## أبو خليل

> ابو خليل مبروك المهم ركز على 450 و 460 لو واصل خير بركة

 شكرا على الرد السريع والجميل يا عم جميل وان شاء الله يذهب الى  1.3300 وما حولها لانه عم بيكسر اللوات اليومية والراي الاخير الك طال عمرك ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو راجي

الباااااااااوند يا اخواااااااااااان شو وضعه

----------


## aljameel

ابو راجي انتظر

----------


## aljameel

انا

----------


## aljameel

انا  للامانة شايف والله اعلم 
الكيبل متوقع الصعود لا احد النقطتين بالتقريب 540 او 590 بشرط اكتفى نزول 
اما مواصلة الصعود او الارتداد من احدهم وسأحدد هدفه

----------


## aljameel

انا  للامانة شايف والله اعلم 
الكيبل متوقع الصعود لا احد النقطتين بالتقريب 540 او 590 بشرط اكتفى نزول 
اما مواصلة الصعود او الارتداد من احدهم وسأحدد هدفه لو ارتد

----------


## aljameel

مبروك ابو خليل من صبر نال

----------


## aljameel

هدف للكيبل 1.4090 غير مؤكد 
هدف لليورو 1.3310 غير مؤكد 
ممكن من بعد ارتداد 
والله اعلم

----------


## أبو خليل

> ابو خليل لا لطمع عقودك انت بائع على مااتذكر قلتلي 569

  

> شكرا على الرد السريع والجميل يا عم جميل وان شاء الله يذهب الى 1.3300 وما حولها لانه عم بيكسر اللوات اليومية والراي الاخير الك طال عمرك ؟؟؟؟

  ما شاء الله عليك متذكر الرقم صحيح  :Good:  
ومو قصة طمع ولكن والله العظيم خسران فيه اكثير لانه اخدته بيع وثم شراء واحترت وبقيت على عقود البع واغلقت الشراء بخسارة وان شاء الله تتعوض بالبيع عشان هيك بحكيلك حدود 1.3300 لانه بيرجع راس المال وفوق اكمن دولار وبس ومو مليون دولار طبعااا  
ههههههههه  
فارجوووووك وتكفا طال عمرك تساعدنا و هو عم بيزل فالى اي نقطة ممكن ينزل ؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

لا الان متوقع ارتداد للكيبل واليورو والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

ومن اراد يغامر يشتري والستوب اللو والله اعلم كاني شايف ارتداد 
اكرر للمغامر

----------


## aljameel

نفس الشي للمججنون وقف 140.60 هو المتوقع ارتداد

----------


## mostafa_anwr

نشترى المجنون ارتد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aBoRaMa

ابو مروان 
ما رأيك في 1.5260 كنقطة دخول شراء في اليور ين  
أنا حطيت طلبي عندها ونزل له مرتين،، مرة عند 5263 ومرة عند 5261 من بعد أن ادخلت امري

----------


## osama1t

اخى الجميل الى اى نقطة تتوقع ارتداد الكبيل؟

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ركزو متوقع اما ارتداد من احد النقاط   اومواصلة الصعود 
النقاط 490 لل 500
او 530 وهي الاقوى
او 560 اذا واصل صعود احتمال بيبني موجة فوق 
اهدافها 580  620 660  750 بأذن الله 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

انتباه من اليورو احتمال يلحق به الكيبل والمجنون

----------


## aljameel

ابوراما مافهمت عليك ارقام غريبة

----------


## aljameel

اليورو متوقع مزيد من النزول

----------


## aljameel

ارتداد الان وهمي انتبهو

----------


## aBoRaMa

اليورو دولار  
هل ترى الدخول مناسب الآن أم الانتظار إلى اغلاق شمعة تحت الترند؟

----------


## aljameel

> هدف للكيبل 1.4090 غير مؤكد 
> هدف لليورو 1.3310 غير مؤكد 
> ممكن من بعد ارتداد 
> والله اعلم

 للمشاهدة

----------


## aljameel

الفرنك ين متوقع ارتداد من 86 توقع والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الانتباه للدولار ين مافي منه خوف فوق 97.70 ركزو عليه وبقوة للمراقبة

----------


## aljameel

الفرنك ين اسف 85.75 متوقع الارتداد والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

اتوقع

----------


## aBoRaMa

> ابو مروان 
> ما رأيك في 1.5260 كنقطة دخول شراء في اليور ين  
> أنا حطيت طلبي عندها ونزل له مرتين،، مرة عند 5263 ومرة عند 5261 من بعد أن ادخلت امري

  
عفواً يا ابو مروان،،، كنت اقصد اليورو فرنك،،، مخي مقفل ،، سهران ولازم انام عشان اقوم اصلي الجمعة،، لكن المال وفتنته

----------


## توفيق12

اليورو دولار

----------


## aljameel

اتوقع الكيبل عند 260 تقريبا الارتداد والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> عفواً يا ابو مروان،،، كنت اقصد اليورو فرنك،،، مخي مقفل ،، سهران ولازم انام عشان اقوم اصلي الجمعة،، لكن المال وفتنته

 راقب اقرب نقطة لل 220 والستوب 220 وتوكل على الله 
الجمعة والله انا فاتتني راحت علي منوراء البورصة 
الله يكتب لنا الاجر

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل 260 تقريبا اذا ارتد ممكن يكون حقيقي والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

اليورو

----------


## aljameel

اليورو متوقع الارتداد مابين 300 لل 330 تقريبا شبه موكده والله اعلم

----------


## aBoRaMa

ماجاوبتني عن اليورو دولار    
هل ترى الدخول مناسب الآن أم الانتظار إلى اغلاق شمعة تحت الترند؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم  اليورو دولار هاهو بوادر نزول وخاصة اخوان لنا بالمنتدى يؤكدو نزولة  والله يستر لايخدع الكل  التوصية من يوم الجمعة بيع والهدف 1.3310  والستوب ذكرته الهاي ليوم الجمعة  الان من اراد دخول بيع من السعر الحالي  1.3647   الستوب  1.3680  او الانتظار لو صعد قريب من الستوب الحالي  او لو واصل صعود قريب من الستوب توصية يوم الجمعة  1.3737  لانه متوقع صعود لل 1.3700 تقريبا والله اعلم  وبيعة من اقرب نقطة للستوب  والستوب 1.3737  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.3400 + -  1.3310 + -  1.3260 + -  او الربح بالقناعة  والله الموفق  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالدخول بيع الا من اقرب نقطة للستوب

 للمشااااااااااااهدة  احد فيكم استفاد منها متاكد ولا واحد  للمعلومية انا لازلت لدي صفقتين من التوصية بيع وحتى اللحضة معي واحدة وواحدة اغلقتها الان على 380

----------


## aljameel

الان اغلقت الثانية

----------


## aljameel

شوفو هو له هدف 1.3310 او 1.3330 هل ينزل والله حتى لا اعلم المفروض ينزل ارتد ليه مااعرف ممكن يصعد ثم ينزل الله اعلم نراقبه  
ابو راما فوات ربح ولاخسارة الانتظار

----------


## aBoRaMa

ماشاء الله تبارك الله

----------


## توفيق12

مبروووك عليك
انا للامانة استفدت من اليورو فرنك

----------


## aljameel

من اراد شراء لليورو  
اما مراقبته او وضع اوامر على 342 و 330 و 310 يقسم عقودة متوقع الارتداد من احدهم الستوب مؤقت عند 250 اذا ارتد من احدهم فيكون ارتداد حقيقي وبكذا ندخل بموجة صاعدة مو اقل من 500 نقطة ركزو 
والله اعلم

----------


## aBoRaMa

> شوفو هو له هدف 1.3310 او 1.3330 هل ينزل والله حتى لا اعلم المفروض ينزل ارتد ليه مااعرف ممكن يصعد ثم ينزل الله اعلم نراقبه  
> ابو راما فوات ربح ولاخسارة الانتظار

  
اللي خلاه يرتد هو اصطدامع بترند القناة الهابطة السفلي ،،، وهي أيضاً تمثل مقاومة 50% من فيبو والتي اصبحت دعماً 
انظر الى الأسهم باللون الازرق

----------


## aljameel

> مبروووك عليك
> انا للامانة استفدت من اليورو فرنك

 مبروك عليك تستاهل كل خير وركز علية

----------


## aljameel

> اللي خلاه يرتد هو اصطدامع بترند القناة الهابطة السفلي ،،، وهي أيضاً تمثل مقاومة 50% من فيبو والتي اصبحت دعماً 
> انظر الى الأسهم باللون الازرق

 ابوراما سيبك من الفيبو لاتركز علية كله كلام خطوطه لاهي مقاومة ولاتدعم خطوط تقريبيه 
على شأن لاتضيع وقتك فيه 
وانت حر

----------


## aljameel

الفرنك ين لمن لم يدخل راقبو 220 لو اقترب منها شراءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء 
والستوب نفسة 220 
ومن اراد الدخول الان من السعر الحالي 263 يضع الستوب 220 ويعزز لو نزل قريب من 220 
والله اعلم 
ولكم الخيار

----------


## aljameel

لاتستعجلو على الفرنك يورو نازل

----------


## aljameel

لو كسر الفرنك ين 220 الابتعاد عنه حتى ابلغكم

----------


## aBoRaMa

أكثر ارباحي تتحق عندما اعتمد على الترند مع الفيبو 
وفي النهاية هي مدارس مختلفة وكل مدرسة لها عشاقها 
وأنا نعك بأن بعض الأزواج تكون شاذة دائماً في سلوكها ومنها اليور استرالي على سبيل المثال

----------


## أبـــوحـــمـــاد

اخي بارك الله فيك  
هل تتوقع انا نرى 13070   على اليورو دولار قريبا

----------


## mtaham

> الفرنك ين لمن لم يدخل راقبو 220 لو اقترب منها شراءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء 
> والستوب نفسة 220 
> ومن اراد الدخول الان من السعر الحالي 263 يضع الستوب 220 ويعزز لو نزل قريب من 220 
> والله اعلم 
> ولكم الخيار

  تقصد اليورو فرنك ؟

----------


## aljameel

شايفين الدولار ين مانزل للمراقبة

----------


## aljameel

> تقصد اليورو فرنك ؟

 نعم عفوا على الخطى

----------


## aljameel

> أكثر ارباحي تتحق عندما اعتمد على الترند مع الفيبو 
> وفي النهاية هي مدارس مختلفة وكل مدرسة لها عشاقها 
> وأنا نعك بأن بعض الأزواج تكون شاذة دائماً في سلوكها ومنها اليور استرالي على سبيل المثال

 اوكي اذا انت مستفيد منه ما المانع 
اوكي 100 مرة اذا مع الترند هذا لا خلاف انا اقصد فيبو لوحدة 
قصدي تنوير

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل قلت لكم راقبوه عند 260 تقريبا وهو الان يرتد من 268 اتوقع خلص نزول والله اعلم 
من اراد الدخول شراء فيه ووضع الستوب الو هو 268 والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الفرصة لاتعوض والله اعلم مراقبة الدولار ين مالم يكسر 97.70 بأذن متوجه فووووووووق وانتم احرار 
الان سعره 98 للمراقبة اما شراءه الان او لو اقترب من 97.70 كسرها الابتعاد عنه 
والله اعلم

----------


## لبنان

> الان اغلقت الثانية

 سلام  يا  حلوين  هيذا المجنون  لانو ركزنا  عليه  طعمانا  3  ستوبات

----------


## aljameel

> سلام يا حلوين هيذا المجنون لانو ركزنا عليه طعمانا 3 ستوبات

 خيرها بغيرها أن شاء الله

----------


## sameer.alomari

> الكيبل قلت لكم راقبوه عند 260 تقريبا وهو الان يرتد من 268 اتوقع خلص نزول والله اعلم 
> من اراد الدخول شراء فيه ووضع الستوب الو هو 268 والله الموفق

 هل يمكن الشراء الان؟
السعر 1.4319

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار عدم الاستعجال احتمال ينزل  مابين 1.3340 لل 1.3310 والله اعلم  ويرتد منه 
من اراد مراقبته او وضع اومر شراء ويضع الستوب المناسب له 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> هل يمكن الشراء الان؟
> السعر 1.4319

 ابو سمرة بعد ماطلع انتظر يمكن ينزل 
فوات ربح ولاخسارة

----------


## لبنان

> خيرها بغيرها أن شاء الله

 ان  شاء  الله  الاسبوع القادم  الان  الشغل  بيخوف  لانو الجمعة  كثير  ازواج  ما بتحترم التحليل الفني

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يستعجل على اليورو دولار غصب عنه يبغى ينزل لل 1.3310 تقريبا او 1.3330 
مو على كيفه نازل نازل حتى لو صعد بخفف تضخم مؤاشراته وتشبعة ويرجع يتزل للنقاط التي ذكرتها 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

المهم من دخل بالكيبل يراقبه عند تقريبا 1.4450 احتمال يرتد منها توقع

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل لو اغلق شمعة 4 ساعات تحت 1.4400 الابتعاد عنه  
اذا اغلق متوقع زيارة 1.4090 تقريبا والارتداد منها 
والله اعلم

----------


## sameer.alomari

هل اليورو دولار للشراء الان؟

----------


## aljameel

الدولار ين لا للاستعجال شمعة ليموزين تخوف متوق بعد الشمعة نزول

----------


## sameer.alomari

> لا احد يستعجل على اليورو دولار غصب عنه يبغى ينزل لل 1.3310 تقريبا او 1.3330 
> مو على كيفه نازل نازل حتى لو صعد بخفف تضخم مؤاشراته وتشبعة ويرجع يتزل للنقاط التي ذكرتها 
> والله اعلم

  
هلأ انتبهت لتوقعك
راح ننتظر و اول ما تصير فرصه بلغنا يا ابومروان

----------


## aljameel

احد يريد مني شي بخدمتكم

----------


## aljameel

> لا احد يستعجل على اليورو دولار غصب عنه يبغى ينزل لل 1.3310 تقريبا او 1.3330 
> مو على كيفه نازل نازل حتى لو صعد بخفف تضخم مؤاشراته وتشبعة ويرجع يتزل للنقاط التي ذكرتها 
> والله اعلم

 شايفين اليورو كيف نزل يسمع الكلام خاف

----------


## ابو راجي

سبحان الله الناس كانت متوقعه يوصل 1.4800 و 1.5000
و هلا صار ممكن يوصل 1.4000 
والله البورصة ما الها امان

----------


## الشيرازي

لو سمحت الدولار ين صعود ولا نزول لاني ماخذ باي

----------


## aljoufi

الى كم تتوقع المجنون

----------


## توفيق12

اخي ابومروان نضرتك لليورو دولار ممكن يعززها هذا الشارت والله اعلم   اليورو دولار  تم تصغير هذه الصورة تلقائياً. أبعاد الصورة الحقيقي 1073*466 و بحجم 37KB.

----------


## aljameel

هينزل على الاقل 340

----------


## ابو راجي

والله يا جميل شكلي بنجلط راح كل راس مالي
لا اله الا الله

----------


## sameer.alomari

> لو سمحت الدولار ين صعود ولا نزول لاني ماخذ باي

  
أنا شايف على شارت الساعه المفروض يصعد و على شارت الاربع ساعات هبوط
نترك الفتوى للأخ أبومروان

----------


## mostafa_anwr

اليورو ين نزل جدا نشترى؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> سبحان الله الناس كانت متوقعه يوصل 1.4800 و 1.5000
> و هلا صار ممكن يوصل 1.4000 
> والله البورصة ما الها امان

 كلامك 100% 
نصيحة دائما حاول الدخول باقتناص الفرصة باقرب نقطة والستوب من 20 لل 30   
بأذن الله لن تاخسر لو ضرب ستوب معك تكون الخسارة خفيفه وبفرصة اخرى بأذن الله تتعوض

----------


## CheFX

اخ جميل انا شريت دولار ين على 97.75 وستوب على 97.50 ما رايك

----------


## aljameel

> لو سمحت الدولار ين صعود ولا نزول لاني ماخذ باي

 الدولار ين بكسر 97.70 يفضل الابتعاد عنه والله اعلم 
السوق ملي بالفرص 
الصبر جميل 
راقب اليورو عند 330 تقريبا متوقع الارتداد والستوب اللو

----------


## CheFX

الحمدالله ضرب الستوب

----------


## mostafa_anwr

اليورو ين بينزل نشترى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخ جميل انا شريت دولار ين على 97.75 وستوب على 97.50 ما رايك

 ضرب معك الله يهديك انا من اليوم اقول كسر 97.70 الابتعاد عنه 
الله يعوضك بأحسن منها

----------


## CheFX

الله يعوض على الجميع

----------


## mtaham

اليور فرنك ضرب الاستوب

----------


## sameer.alomari

أبومروان
بدنا توصيات على اليورو/دولار ، الدولار/ين، اليورو/ين
و بدنا باذن الله عدد نقاط ممتاز منهم 
الله يجزيك الخير

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين بينزل نشترى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل اليورو بوند نازل ارت ونازل

----------


## mtaham

إلى اين يتجه اليورو فرنك آلان

----------


## aljameel

> أبومروان
> بدنا توصيات على اليورو/دولار ، الدولار/ين، اليورو/ين
> و بدنا باذن الله عدد نقاط ممتاز منهم 
> الله يجزيك الخير

 شوف اليورو دولار متوقع الارتداد من 1.3310 لل 1.3330  والستوب اللو
وعدم الاستعجال بعد المراقبه

----------


## يزن_تيم

دخلت على اليورو و توكلت على الله و الستوب 1.3290

----------


## الشيرازي

لو سمحت الدولار ين صعود ولا نزول لاني ماخذ باي من 9765 وستوب عن 9700

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يستعجل على اليورو

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل الابتعاد عنه الان

----------


## aljameel

اكرر

----------


## aljameel

الابتعاد عن الكيبل شكله رايح لل 1.4090 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

اليورو من دخل فيه يرفع الستوب لمركز الدخول والله اعلم شكله بيواصل نزول

----------


## توفيق12

شوفوا الدولار ين

----------


## aljameel

المجنون ممكن شراء والستوب اللو متوقع الارتداد لل140.70 لو واصل صعود خير بركة 
الشراء لو نزل قريب من 139

----------


## sameer.alomari

طلعت من صفقتي الكيبل و اليورو بناء على نصيحة ابومروان
بانتظار مناطق الدخول الصحيحه

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون ممكن شراء والستوب اللو متوقع الارتداد لل140.70 لو واصل صعود خير بركة 
> الشراء لو نزل قريب من 139

 لو ارتد من  140.70 بيعه والهدف تقريبا 138.30 واحتمال يواصل نزول 
والستوب هاي الارتداد 
والله اعلم

----------


## sameer.alomari

> المجنون ممكن شراء والستوب اللو متوقع الارتداد لل140.70 لو واصل صعود خير بركة 
> الشراء لو نزل قريب من 139

  
شراء و لا نطلع منو بطلت فاهم

----------


## توفيق12

> المجنون ممكن شراء والستوب اللو متوقع الارتداد لل140.70 لو واصل صعود خير بركة 
> الشراء لو نزل قريب من 139

----------


## mostafa_anwr

اخى جميل احترس من المجنون عشان كسر ترند صاعد على الاربع ساعات تقبل تعليقى انا اريد الخير كما تريد لى الخير عشان دة مجنون بجد

----------


## aljameel

> شراء و لا نطلع منو بطلت فاهم

 ابو سمرة قلت شراء متوقع صعود لل 140.70 لو صعد متوقع ارتداد منها لل 138.30 شراء وبيع المهم ارفع الستوب مع الصعود 
واليورو قلت ارفع الستوب لمركز الدخول خوفا من خسارة

----------


## aljameel

10 دقائق شباب وراجع المهم من دخل يرفع الستوب لمركز الدخول

----------


## aljameel

عدم الاستعجال على المجنون يفضل الانتظار الان

----------


## aljameel

شايفين اليورو نزل كما توقعت اخاف يسحب معه المجنون عدم الاستعجال بالدخول على المجنون

----------


## aljameel

من دخل المجنون الرجاء رفع الستوب لمركز الدخول

----------


## ahmed_samir77

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته الأخ الفاضل الجميل جمل الله و جهك يوم القيامة إنشاء الله جلا و علا
برجاء التكرم بإفادتنا هل هناك بوادر إرتداد لليورو دولار من 1.33 و إذا ارتد ما هى اول نقطة يقف عندها 
و شكرا

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل للبيع الان 1.4333 لو ارتد منه والستوب نفسها 
والهدف القناعة او 1.4090 تقريبا 
والله اعلم

----------


## sameer.alomari

هي الكيبل طلع
بتتوقع ينزل؟ لانو انا سكرت عقد الشراء بناء على نصيحتك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته الأخ الفاضل الجميل جمل الله و جهك يوم القيامة إنشاء الله جلا و علا
> برجاء التكرم بإفادتنا هل هناك بوادر إرتداد لليورو دولار من 1.33 و إذا ارتد ما هى اول نقطة يقف عندها 
> و شكرا

 والله اعلم تحت 340 اتوقع متوجه لل 260 تقريبا هل يكتفى الله اعلم  
فيه هدف تحت عند 1.2980 هل يصله هذه صعب الان اكده او انفيه المجال فتوح له 
والله اعلم

----------


## sameer.alomari

> الكيبل للبيع الان 1.4333 لو ارتد منه والستوب نفسها 
> والهدف القناعة او 1.4090 تقريبا 
> والله اعلم

  
بعنا و ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقنا و يوفقك
بس السعر وصل 1.4342 شو رأيك؟

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان هل نبيع المجنون من بعد اعادة اختبار الترند اللي كسره

----------


## توفيق12

> الكيبل للبيع الان 1.4333 لو ارتد منه والستوب نفسها 
> والهدف القناعة او 1.4090 تقريبا 
> والله اعلم

  
ضرب الستوب

----------


## ahmed_samir77

> والله اعلم تحت 340 اتوقع متوجه لل 260 تقريبا هل يكتفى الله اعلم  
> فيه هدف تحت عند 1.2980 هل يصله هذه صعب الان اكده او انفيه المجال فتوح له 
> والله اعلم

 هذا معناه أنه له مستهدفات هبوطيه و ليس هناك بوادر إرتداد من حول 1.33

----------


## aljameel

> هي الكيبل طلع
> بتتوقع ينزل؟ لانو انا سكرت عقد الشراء بناء على نصيحتك

  
شوف انت ارفع الستوب اهم شي 
لوصعد متوقع يصعد لل 440 والارتداد منه لل للو اليوم كسرها غصب عنه رايح 1.4090 لامحالة مو بكيفه والله اعلم 
بشرط الارتداد من 440 لو واصل صعود نفكر ايش نساوي معه

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان هل نبيع المجنون من بعد اعادة اختبار الترند اللي كسره

 نعم لو ارتد من 140.70 تقريبا بيع والهدف 138.30 تقريبا المهم نتاكد من الارتداد 
والستوب اعلى نقطة صعد لها والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> ضرب الستوب

 توفيق قلنا لو ارتد منها انت تستعجل نزل نقطة ولا 5 نقاط لايسمى ارتداد الله يوفقك ياتوفيق لا تستعجل فوات ربح ولاخسارة

----------


## aljameel

على شان تعرفو ارتداد الكيبل بس يرتد المجنون من المتوقع اعرف الكيبل يبي يرتد والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

اتوقع اكتفى صعود المجنون عند 140.62 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الهاي الان للكيبل 359 بعد مراقبه 359 استوب والبيع من السعر الحالي الهدف القناعة له هدف 4090 بشرط كسر اللو اليوم

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم اليورو تحت 340 متوقع النزول من اراد بيعه لو ارتفع من340 والستوب 340 والهدف القناعة كسر اللو اليوم والله اعلم سيذهب به تحت ماني متاكد من الهدف

----------


## aljameel

من دخل بيع تقديم الستوب لمركز الدخول ومع النزول تحريك الستوب

----------


## aljameel

الن أستاذنكم والله اعلم اهدف المجنون بشرط كسر اللو اليوم 138.30 تقريبا وهدف اخر 136.70 لل 137 بأذن الله
هدف الكيبل بأذن الله بشرط كسر اللو اليوم 1.4090 تقريبا 
اليورو دولار اهدافه بالقناعة بشرط كسر اللو اليوم هدف غير مؤكد 1.2980 
والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار لو اغلق شمعة 4 ساعات تحت 1.3270 سيذهب به لل 1.2980 لل 1.2730 والله اعلم 
والان أسمحولي نراكم لاحقا

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل احتمال يصعد لل 1.4410 تقريبا ويرتد منها الرجا اغلاق صفقة البيع الارتداد من 410 سيذهب به لل 200 تقريبا ومن بعدها 4090 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.4322  والله اعلم  المتوقع صعود   من افضل  فرص السوق  صعود لل 1.4410 تقريبا والارتداد منها وهي الاضعف  الارتداد منها سيذهب به كهدف بأذن الله  1.4200 تقريبا    صعود لل 1.4450 تقريبا والارتداد منها وهي الاقوى  الارتداد منها سيذهب به كهدف بأذن الله  1.4090 تقريبا    الستوب نقطة الارتداد وتقديمه مع النزول  في حال واصل صعود مراقبته    والله الموفق  التوصية بتوصيتان بيع وشراء   من يجيد التعامل معها سيجني الكثير بأذن الله  لوصعد وارتد اليوم الاحتفاظ بها للاسبوع القادم  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بجني الربح الصبرعليها   بأذن الله تسعدكم

----------


## sameer.alomari

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.4322  والله اعلم  المتوقع صعود   من افضل فرص السوق  صعود لل 1.4410 تقريبا والارتداد منها وهي الاضعف  الارتداد منها سيذهب به كهدف بأذن الله  1.4200 تقريبا    صعود لل 1.4450 تقريبا والارتداد منها وهي الاقوى  الارتداد منها سيذهب به كهدف بأذن الله  1.4090 تقريبا    الستوب نقطة الارتداد وتقديمه مع النزول  في حال واصل صعود مراقبته    والله الموفق  التوصية بتوصيتان بيع وشراء   من يجيد التعامل معها سيجني الكثير بأذن الله  لوصعد وارتد اليوم الاحتفاظ بها للاسبوع القادم  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بجني الربح الصبرعليها   بأذن الله تسعدكم

 ما لحقنا نشتري على سعر 1.4322
السعر الان 1.4349 بنراقبه حتى ينزل شوي و بنشتري باذن الله

----------


## aljooore

الباوند فرنك  ممكن نظره قبل لاتروح

----------


## aljameel

> الباوند فرنك ممكن نظره قبل لاتروح

 الان انزل فيه توصية 
المهم ركزي على الكيبل بأذن الله فيه خير

----------


## sameer.alomari

> الباوند فرنك ممكن نظره قبل لاتروح

  
ترند جانبي و الاغلب هبوط
و لكن برأيي نبعد عنه

----------


## sameer.alomari

الكيبل ضرب ستوب

----------


## mtaham

ايه الاستوب المناسب لبيع الكيبل

----------


## aljameel

> الباوند فرنك ممكن نظره قبل لاتروح

 هاهو ينزل ما اعطاني فرصة اكتب عنه الابتعاد عنه الان افضل

----------


## sameer.alomari

شو شايف عالكيبل يا ابو مروان
مش ملاحظ انو هبوط شديد

----------


## aljameel

مالم يكسر اللو اليوم فهو صاعد كما بالتوصية والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والله واعلم اجباري يصعد ليواصل نزول  
هو المتوقع

----------


## basel232

السلام عليكم 
كيفكم يا أخوان  
كيف الحال ياجنرال 
أتمنى تكونوا بألف خير

----------


## abo-ali

السلام عليكم
ان متابع معكم 
بسم الله ماشاء الله  اهدافك وملاحضاتك في الصميم 
الاخ جميل 
الله يجزاك خير علي كل ما تسويه لاخوانك  
عيني عليك بارده
اللهم زده بارك فيه 
اخوكم  ابو علي

----------


## sameer.alomari

دخلنا شراء عالكيبل كمان مره
و ان شاء الله نعوض الي راح

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  140.20  المتوقع صعود لل 140.70 والارتداد منها  الارتداد منها وكسر اللو اليوم بأذن الله سيذهب به  هدف اول 138.30  هدف ثاني 137+ -  الستوب نقطة الارتداد المتوقع وتحريك الستوب مع النزول  لو واصل صعود فوق 140.70 واغلاق اليوم فوق 140.70   سيذهب به بأذن الله لاهداف فوق  اول اهدافه والله اعلم 146  ويؤكد نموذج الرأس والكتفين والله اعلم  ارجو المراقبة الصيقة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

ابوسمرة راقب المجنون شكله يبي يخدعنا بالنزول اليوم 
والله هذا احساسي يقول كذا والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.4322  والله اعلم  المتوقع صعود   من افضل فرص السوق  صعود لل 1.4410 تقريبا والارتداد منها وهي الاضعف  الارتداد منها سيذهب به كهدف بأذن الله  1.4200 تقريبا    صعود لل 1.4450 تقريبا والارتداد منها وهي الاقوى  الارتداد منها سيذهب به كهدف بأذن الله  1.4090 تقريبا    الستوب نقطة الارتداد وتقديمه مع النزول  في حال واصل صعود مراقبته    والله الموفق  التوصية بتوصيتان بيع وشراء   من يجيد التعامل معها سيجني الكثير بأذن الله  لوصعد وارتد اليوم الاحتفاظ بها للاسبوع القادم  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بجني الربح الصبرعليها   بأذن الله تسعدكم

 للمشاهدة مواصلة الصعود فوق 1.4450 واغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات او الاغلاق اليوم فوقها  يكون صاعد لا محاله والله اعلم للمراقبة

----------


## basel232

أبو مروان  
اليوم معاكم في باص الكيبل ... كما عودتنا خلك معانا خطوه بخطوه 
والله يسددك وينور لك ويغفر لك ولوالديك

----------


## sameer.alomari

> ابوسمرة راقب المجنون شكله يبي يخدعنا بالنزول اليوم 
> والله هذا احساسي يقول كذا والله اعلم

 المجنون على الديلي ترند صاعد و لكن السعر قريب من المحور (خط المنتصف بين الترند العلوي و السفلي) ز يبدو أن الهدف الأول 139.20
على شارت الاربع ساعات ربما كسر للترند الصاعد و الهبوط بهدف اول 139.06
على شارت الساعه ترند هابط و يشير الى الارتداد الى الاسفل من خط البايفوت و ميوري 4 أي من النقطه 140.63 و يمكن اعادة محاولة زيارتها مره اخرى.  
شو رايك بالتحليل يا ابو مروان والله بدنا نتعلم و نكسب من خبرتك 
تحياتي

----------


## sameer.alomari

الان المجنون لثالث مره يحاول اختراق خط المحور عند النقطه 140.63 و يفشل
ربما ان الاوان و ننتظر اشارة البيع من الأخ ابو مروان

----------


## sameer.alomari

انا وضعت امر بيع للمجنون من 140.55 و الستوب 141.20 و الهدف الأول 193.60
شو رأيك أبو مروان؟

----------


## sameer.alomari

> انا وضعت امر بيع للمجنون من 140.55 و الستوب 141.20 و الهدف الأول 193.60
> شو رأيك أبو مروان؟

   
الصفقة تفعلت
ادعولنا بالتوفيق

----------


## ابو راجي

السوق بنزل بخمس دقايق و بدو ساعات عشان يطلع ويرجع اللي نزله

----------


## yaserrr

ااااااااااااه من المجنون ياجماعة الخير  
ذبحني  مو راضي يضبط معاي ابدا عملت شراء نزل  عملت بيع ارتفع لكن إن شاء الله ينزل على الاقل 139.50  ماني طماع  
الله يوفق الجميع والله يجزاك خير اخوي الجميل

----------


## sameer.alomari

> انا وضعت امر بيع للمجنون من 140.55 و الستوب 141.20 و الهدف الأول 193.60
> شو رأيك أبو مروان؟

 عفوا الهدف هو 139.60

----------


## sameer.alomari

ابومروان وين اختفيت؟
الكيبل شكلو بدو يخسرنا لثالث مره
انت توصيتك شراء و للان خساره
طمنا يا ابومران

----------


## توفيق12

افضل شيء يوم الجمعة الانسان يريح نفسو من اي صفقة

----------


## ابو راجي

يا اخوان الباوند ما بدو يطلع شوي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## sameer.alomari

> يا اخوان الباوند ما بدو يطلع شوي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

  
والله الكيبل بهدلنا اليوم
ولا توصيه زبطت عليه  
يا اخوان انا بقول اليورو دولار شرااااااااااااااء الان
و الله اعلم

----------


## ابو راجي

جميل شو رايك بالبالوند دولار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو راجي

الحمدلله ما حد مبين يطمنا

----------


## ابو راجي

شو المنتدى شكله سكر والشباب روحت

----------


## sameer.alomari

والله يا ابوراجي أنا سكرت صفقتين بربح بسيط
و ضايل عندي صفقتين الكيبل و اليورو دولار
و انا بقول أسكرهم على خسارة قبل ما يسكر السوق
انا بستنى الخسارة تخف شوي عشان أسكرهم و ارتاح 
بالتوفيق

----------


## aljoufi

الساعة كم يسكر السوق يا شباب بتوقيت السعودية

----------


## ابو راجي

سمير اي ساعه بسكر السوق بتوقيت الاردن احنا قدمنا الساعه اليوم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم      السلام عليكم  اليورو دولار   شايف 1000 نقطة قولو يارب  يارب كريم تحقق الف نقطة  والله اعلم  الموجة العامة صاعدة  الان متوقع النزول   من اراد الدخول بيع من السعر الحالي 1.3590 او اذا ارتفع  والستوب 1.3718  الهدف بأذن الله 1.3310 او القناعة  لو استمر بالنزول الاحتفاظ به  لو وصل للهدف يتم الشراء مرة اخرى من بعد مراقبة ممكن يواصل نزول   الشراء   1.3310  الهدف بأذن الله  1.3950  والله الموفق   لاتنسونا من دعواتكم جزاكم الله خير

   هذا ماقلته بالبداية         

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم     والله اعلم    اليورو دولار هاهو بوادر نزول وخاصة اخوان لنا بالمنتدى يؤكدو نزولة    والله يستر لايخدع الكل    التوصية من يوم الجمعة بيع والهدف 1.3310    والستوب ذكرته الهاي ليوم الجمعة    الان من اراد دخول بيع من السعر الحالي    1.3647     الستوب    1.3680    او الانتظار لو صعد قريب من الستوب الحالي    او لو واصل صعود قريب من الستوب توصية يوم الجمعة    1.3737    لانه متوقع صعود لل 1.3700 تقريبا والله اعلم    وبيعة من اقرب نقطة للستوب    والستوب 1.3737    الاهداف بأذن الله    1.3400 + -    1.3310 + -    1.3260 + -    او الربح بالقناعة    والله الموفق    الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالدخول بيع الا من اقرب نقطة للستوب

    ورجعت واكدت علية مرة اخرى   والحمد لله وصل اليوم 1.3257    اكرمنا ب 3 نقاط زيادة       والان اقول   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    اليورو دولار   السعر الحالي   1.3297    والله اعلم  المتوقع صعود     اليوم الجمعة  من اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي  او الانتظار لو نزل قريب من الستوب    الستوب  1.3200  مجرد اختراق 1.3340  والله اعلم لن يكسر اللو  نرفع الستوب لل  1.3257    ومع الصعود تحريك الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح    بأذن الله هدفه  1.3950 لل 1.4050  قولو يارب    والله الموفق  توقع قابل للصواب والخطى  الهدف الاسبوع القادم

----------


## ابو راجي

شو بالنسبة للباوند

----------


## ابو راجي

الباوند يا اخ جميل

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.4322  والله اعلم  المتوقع صعود   من افضل فرص السوق  صعود لل 1.4410 تقريبا والارتداد منها وهي الاضعف  الارتداد منها سيذهب به كهدف بأذن الله  1.4200 تقريبا    صعود لل 1.4450 تقريبا والارتداد منها وهي الاقوى  الارتداد منها سيذهب به كهدف بأذن الله  1.4090 تقريبا    الستوب نقطة الارتداد وتقديمه مع النزول  في حال واصل صعود مراقبته    والله الموفق  التوصية بتوصيتان بيع وشراء   من يجيد التعامل معها سيجني الكثير بأذن الله  لوصعد وارتد اليوم الاحتفاظ بها للاسبوع القادم  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بجني الربح الصبرعليها   بأذن الله تسعدكم

   الان السعر الحالي 1.4292   الشراء من السعر  الحالي  والستوب 1.4267  لو واصل صعود الاحتفاظ به   ندخل موجة صاعدة والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   المجنون  السعر الحالي  140.20  المتوقع صعود لل 140.70 والارتداد منها  الارتداد منها وكسر اللو اليوم بأذن الله سيذهب به  هدف اول 138.30  هدف ثاني 137+ -  الستوب نقطة الارتداد المتوقع وتحريك الستوب مع النزول  لو واصل صعود فوق 140.70 واغلاق اليوم فوق 140.70   سيذهب به بأذن الله لاهداف فوق  اول اهدافه والله اعلم 146  ويؤكد نموذج الرأس والكتفين والله اعلم  ارجو المراقبة الصيقة   والله الموفق

   للمشاهدة   السعر صعد لل 140.74

----------


## aljameel

ابو راجح بأذن الله صاعد ولو واصل صعود احتفظ به

----------


## aljoufi

ايش وضع المجنون اللي هبل فينا

----------


## aljameel

> ايش وضع المجنون اللي هبل فينا

 ياجوفي تبغى نصيحة 
انت تقول خبرتك ضعيفة  
المجنون جنون تعرف لو مايغلق فوق 140.70 
تمسك فيه بأذن الله 130 + - 
والله يرزقك 
والله اعلم 
كم عقد معك

----------


## aljoufi

> ياجوفي تبغى نصيحة 
> انت تقول خبرتك ضعيفة  
> المجنون جنون تعرف لو مايغلق فوق 140.70 
> تمسك فيه بأذن الله 130 + - 
> والله يرزقك 
> والله اعلم 
> كم عقد معك

 ما عندي خبرة اصلا
عندي عقد واحد شراء 140.10 ايش رايك

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.4322  والله اعلم  المتوقع صعود   من افضل فرص السوق  صعود لل 1.4410 تقريبا والارتداد منها وهي الاضعف  الارتداد منها سيذهب به كهدف بأذن الله  1.4200 تقريبا    صعود لل 1.4450 تقريبا والارتداد منها وهي الاقوى  الارتداد منها سيذهب به كهدف بأذن الله  1.4090 تقريبا    الستوب نقطة الارتداد وتقديمه مع النزول  في حال واصل صعود مراقبته    والله الموفق  التوصية بتوصيتان بيع وشراء   من يجيد التعامل معها سيجني الكثير بأذن الله  لوصعد وارتد اليوم الاحتفاظ بها للاسبوع القادم  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بجني الربح الصبرعليها   بأذن الله تسعدكم

   الان السعر الحالي 1.4292    الشراء من السعر الحالي والستوب 1.4267  لو واصل صعود الاحتفاظ به   ندخل موجة صاعدة والله اعلم   واكرر صاعد يا اخون بأذن الله لاخوف  و غصب عنه يصعد مو بكيفة  على شأن تطمئنو  ضع بطنك بطيخة صيفي      

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  140.20  المتوقع صعود لل 140.70 والارتداد منها  الارتداد منها وكسر اللو اليوم بأذن الله سيذهب به  هدف اول 138.30  هدف ثاني 137+ -  الستوب نقطة الارتداد المتوقع وتحريك الستوب مع النزول  لو واصل صعود فوق 140.70 واغلاق اليوم فوق 140.70   سيذهب به بأذن الله لاهداف فوق  اول اهدافه والله اعلم 146  ويؤكد نموذج الرأس والكتفين والله اعلم  ارجو المراقبة الصيقة  والله الموفق

 صعد لل 140.74 بالتمام ونزل من بائع الاحتفاظ به   المجنون جنون مالم يغلق اليوم فوق 140.70 فهو نازل وغصب عنه ماهو بكيفه   لل 130 + - وسجلوه علي قولو ماتفهم بالورصة لو ماوصل     

> الان السعر الحالي 1.4292   الشراء من السعر الحالي والستوب 1.4267  لو واصل صعود الاحتفاظ به   ندخل موجة صاعدة والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> ما عندي خبرة اصلا
> عندي عقد واحد شراء 140.10 ايش رايك

 شراء ليش فعلا ماعنك خبرة 
انا بالبداية قلت شراء كان 139.40 تقريبا وقلت صاعد لل 140.70 ونازل لل 138.30 
اقرى التوصية زين ياجوفي

----------


## aljameel

> هذا ماقلته بالبداية            ورجعت واكدت علية مرة اخرى   والحمد لله وصل اليوم 1.3257    اكرمنا ب 3 نقاط زيادة       والان اقول   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    اليورو دولار   السعر الحالي   1.3297    والله اعلم  المتوقع صعود     اليوم الجمعة  من اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي  او الانتظار لو نزل قريب من الستوب    الستوب  1.3200  مجرد اختراق 1.3340  والله اعلم لن يكسر اللو  نرفع الستوب لل  1.3257    ومع الصعود تحريك الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح    بأذن الله هدفه  1.3950 لل 1.4050  قولو يارب    والله الموفق  توقع قابل للصواب والخطى   الهدف الاسبوع القادم

   للمشااااااااهدة   وهذه توصيته على الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t65032-183.html

----------


## ابو راجي

الله يطمنك يا جميل

----------


## Maria

> صعد لل 140.74 بالتمام ونزل من بائع الاحتفاظ به   المجنون جنون مالم يغلق اليوم فوق 140.70 فهو نازل وغصب عنه ماهو بكيفه   لل 130 + - وسجلوه علي قولو ماتفهم بالورصة لو ماوصل

  
السلام عليكم اخي الكريم  
المجنون اغلاق اليوم على 140.19 / 140.10  
ما توقعاتك للاسبوع القادم  هل سيصل الى 130 مباشرة ام انه سيصعد اولا ً وهل هناك احتمال وجود فجوة للاعلى او للاسفل يوم الاحد  
ارجو الرد وشكرا

----------


## yaserrr

اخوي الجميل اذا كانت نظرتك للباوند دولار صعود بالتالي راح يكون المجنون معاه صعود  
او لك رأي غير كذا  
الله يعطيك العافية  
وماشاء الله عليك متابعه دقيقه الله يجزاك خير ويرزقك من حيث لاتحتسب

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم  
> المجنون اغلاق اليوم على 140.19 / 140.10  
> ما توقعاتك للاسبوع القادم هل سيصل الى 130 مباشرة ام انه سيصعد اولا ً وهل هناك احتمال وجود فجوة للاعلى او للاسفل يوم الاحد  
> ارجو الرد وشكرا

  
المتوقع البقاء تحت 140.70 
بأذن الله اهدافه 
138.30 
137 + - 
لو واصل نزول وكسر 135.20 
رايح دايركت لل 130

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الجميل اذا كانت نظرتك للباوند دولار صعود بالتالي راح يكون المجنون معاه صعود  
> او لك رأي غير كذا  
> الله يعطيك العافية  
> وماشاء الله عليك متابعه دقيقه الله يجزاك خير ويرزقك من حيث لاتحتسب

  
لحضه غيرت انا كلامي عن 130 
اخي شوف المشاركة السابقة علقت على اهدافه 
نسيت  الكيبل شكرا للتذكير كلهم ابوهم الباوند

----------


## aljameel

> الان السعر الحالي 1.4292     الشراء من السعر الحالي والستوب 1.4267  لو واصل صعود الاحتفاظ به   ندخل موجة صاعدة والله اعلم   واكرر صاعد يا اخون بأذن الله لاخوف  و غصب عنه يصعد مو بكيفة  على شأن تطمئنو  ضع بطنك بطيخة صيفي       صعد لل 140.74 بالتمام ونزل من بائع الاحتفاظ به   المجنون جنون مالم يغلق اليوم فوق 140.70 فهو نازل وغصب عنه ماهو بكيفه   لل 130 + - وسجلوه علي قولو ماتفهم بالورصة لو ماوصل   
> [/center]

   أسف غلطت قبل لا توقع الفاس بالرأس  اهدافه بأذن الله  138.30  137 لل 136.75  كسر 135.20 سيذهب به بأذن الله لل 130   والله اعلم

----------


## Scarface

أخي الجميل: 
تسلم على التوصيات الرائعة والعمل المثمر وبالتوفيق وللأمام دوما إن شاء الله يارب. 
حبيت أشارك مع أن السوق قفل بس مايضر هذا الكلام. 
الشارت المرفق للكندي والأمريكي ورسمت على خطوط الفابوناتشي بس اللي ما متأكد منه هو الترند الصاعد الآن وين راح يصل حتى أدخل بيع. 
انا عن نفسي أقول في احتمال كبير يصل إلى منطقة ما بين 60% والـ 50% وممكن يعدي فوق الـ 60% بشوي إذا كان الترند في حالة اكمال بالنسبة للنزول والله أعلم. 
حبيت أسمع رايك ياغالي. 
وبالتوفيق.

----------


## راجي البشاير

اخي الجميل اتابعك  
واهنيك على حسن القراءه

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل: 
> تسلم على التوصيات الرائعة والعمل المثمر وبالتوفيق وللأمام دوما إن شاء الله يارب. 
> حبيت أشارك مع أن السوق قفل بس مايضر هذا الكلام. 
> الشارت المرفق للكندي والأمريكي ورسمت على خطوط الفابوناتشي بس اللي ما متأكد منه هو الترند الصاعد الآن وين راح يصل حتى أدخل بيع. 
> انا عن نفسي أقول في احتمال كبير يصل إلى منطقة ما بين 60% والـ 50% وممكن يعدي فوق الـ 60% بشوي إذا كان الترند في حالة اكمال بالنسبة للنزول والله أعلم. 
> حبيت أسمع رايك ياغالي. 
> وبالتوفيق.

 هلا اخي قبل تدوال الاثنين 
بأذن الله احلله لك وفك لك الشفره  
قول يارب

----------


## Scarface

> هلا اخي قبل تدوال الاثنين 
> بأذن الله احلله لك وفك لك الشفره  
> قول يارب

 
تسلم أخي على الرد وإن شاء الله يارب يصير كل شي تمام التمام. 
أنتظرك إن شاء الله تعالى وراح اتمعن في الشارت والتحليلات أكثر. نسيت اسأل ميش عن اليورو دولار. اشوفه وصل بيع جامد إلى 1.3200 وكسر الترند إلى الهبوط. لكن في أعتقادي مادام لسعر فوق 1.3000 يعني في أحتمال كبيرة في التوجه للأعلى وبقوة والله أعلم. 
وتسلم أخي مرة ثانية والله يعطيك الصحة والعافية وراحة البال في الدنيا والآخرة يارب.

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي  97.86  والله اعلم  المتوقع صعود  مقاومة 98.30  الاهداف بأذن الله  99.50  101  103  الستوب   96.90  مراقبة الافتتاح ولا للاستعجال لو فتح على نزول اقرب نقطة للاستوب يتم الشراء من بعد مراقبة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اليورو فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.5203  والله اعلم  متوقع النزول لل  1.5140  1.5100  او مابينهم  والارتداد منها  هدف بأذن الله  1.5600  الستوب نقطة الارتداد  والله الموفق  لا للاستعجال الدخول من بعد مراقبة

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اليورو ين  سأرسم لكم خريطة لليورو ين بأذن الله نتوفق بها من يجيد التعامل معها سيجني منه الكثير بتوفيق الله  السعر الحالي  130.02  والله اعلم  الاتجاه العام نزول  المتوقع بأذن الله  صعود 131.10  ثم ارتداد منها  والهدف بأذن الله  128.50 + -  الستوب نقطة الارتداد  بأذن الله لوصلنا للهدف المتوقع 128.50  ندخل شراء من 128.50 + -  والهدف بأذن الله 130.50 + -  ومتوقع والله اعلم نزول بعد الهدف 130.50  ندخل بيع من 130.50  والستوب نفسه  والهدف بأذن الله  127.60 + -  من نقطة الهدف الثالث ندخل شراء والستوب نفسه  بعدها بأذن الله ذكوروني واقولكم كم هدفنا  الرجاء حفظ الصفحة لديكم بالمفضلة والا ستفادة منها  بأذن الله نتوفق بها وعدو نقاطها اذا كتب لها التوفيق من الله  متى تتحقق الاهداف هذا بعلم الغيب  والله الموفق

----------


## بدران88

ربي يسعدك ويوفقك ان شاء الله 
متابعين معك ياخي

----------


## mido1989

اين توصيات اليورو و الباوند و المجنون

----------


## mido1989

السوق فتح على جاب كبييييره لليورو و الباوند حوالى 60 نقطه لاسفل؟ 
شئ غريب

----------


## silverhawk145

ان شاء الله اسبوع موفق باذن الله

----------


## Leonardo

اسبوع موفق عليكم جميعا ان شاء الله 
عاجبك كدا يا سلفر الى عمله المنتخب انهاردة كدا من اول ماتش  :Frown:  شكلنا مش هنوصل ولا ايه زى كل مرة

----------


## basel232

السلام عليكم 
كيفكم جميعا أتمنى التوفيق لكم وأسبوع موفق بحول الله 
بقيادة أبو مروان 
كيفك أبو مروان  
والله إنك ما تقصر جهد طيب .. الله يبشرك بنجاح كل التوصيات  
وموفق بحول الله والله يرزقك ويوسع عليك

----------


## لبنان

حياك  الله  معلم  ابو مروان  اسبوع موفق للجميع

----------


## ابوجراح

> هذا ماقلته بالبداية            ورجعت واكدت علية مرة اخرى   والحمد لله وصل اليوم 1.3257    اكرمنا ب 3 نقاط زيادة       والان اقول   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    اليورو دولار   السعر الحالي   1.3297    والله اعلم  المتوقع صعود     اليوم الجمعة  من اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي  او الانتظار لو نزل قريب من الستوب    الستوب  1.3200  مجرد اختراق 1.3340  والله اعلم لن يكسر اللو  نرفع الستوب لل  1.3257    ومع الصعود تحريك الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح    بأذن الله هدفه  1.3950 لل 1.4050  قولو يارب    والله الموفق  توقع قابل للصواب والخطى  الهدف الاسبوع القادم

 للمشــــــاهده

----------


## J e m y

يارب

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير 
أسبوع موفق بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل لو نزل 1.4200 شراءءءءءءءءءءءءء

----------


## لبنان

> الكيبل لو نزل 1.4200 شراءءءءءءءءءءءءء

 صباح الخير يا معلم  كيف احوالك   
بالنسبه لليورو بوند  هل  اتجاهه نزول

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اليورو ين  سأرسم لكم خريطة لليورو ين بأذن الله نتوفق بها من يجيد التعامل معها سيجني منه الكثير بتوفيق الله  السعر الحالي  130.02  والله اعلم  الاتجاه العام نزول  المتوقع بأذن الله  صعود 131.10  ثم ارتداد منها  والهدف بأذن الله  128.50 + -  الستوب نقطة الارتداد  بأذن الله لوصلنا للهدف المتوقع 128.50  ندخل شراء من 128.50 + -  والهدف بأذن الله 130.50 + -  ومتوقع والله اعلم نزول بعد الهدف 130.50  ندخل بيع من 130.50  والستوب نفسه  والهدف بأذن الله  127.60 + -  من نقطة الهدف الثالث ندخل شراء والستوب نفسه  بعدها بأذن الله ذكوروني واقولكم كم هدفنا  الرجاء حفظ الصفحة لديكم بالمفضلة والا ستفادة منها  بأذن الله نتوفق بها وعدو نقاطها اذا كتب لها التوفيق من الله  متى تتحقق الاهداف هذا بعلم الغيب   والله الموفق

  
ركزوووووو على التوصية بأذن الله فيها خير

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير يا معلم كيف احوالك  
> بالنسبه لليورو بوند هل اتجاهه نزول

 نعم اخي الان انزل فيه بيععععععععععععع 
والرزق على الله

----------


## لبنان

> ركزوووووو على التوصية بأذن الله فيها خير

  
دخلنا  باليورو ين  من سعر  130.08   ولكن  كم الستوب

----------


## Leonardo

صباح الخير يا جنرال .. 
اسبوع موفق بإذن الله

----------


## لبنان

> نعم اخي الان انزل فيه بيععععععععععععع 
> والرزق على الله

 شكرا  لك  معلمنا  ابو مروان  الله  يوفقك  لكل  خير

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو باوند  السعر الحالي  9293  والله اعلم   المتوقع نزول  البيع من السعر الحالي او لو ارتفع  الهدف بأذن الله  9150  9050  900000000000000000000  وله اهداف اخرى سأذكرها لاحقا  الستوب البيع من السعر الحالي 9310  الستوب لو ارتفع 9400  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> دخلنا باليورو ين من سعر 130.08 ولكن كم الستوب

  
لا للاستعجاااااااااااااااااال لبنان  
استعجلت

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة لليورو دولار عدم الاستعجال لانه مااختزق 340 يفضل الانتظار وعدم الاستعجال

----------


## J e m y

اليورو دولار انا فاتح صفقة 100 لوت من الاسبوع الماضى يا جميل 
شارى من 3380 وقاعد على اعصابى ايه رأيك فى وضعه هيكمل نزول ؟

----------


## لبنان

> لا للاستعجاااااااااااااااااال لبنان  
> استعجلت

 الله  يجيب يلي فيه الخير   
بطلع  او  بوضع ستوب

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار انا فاتح صفقة 100 لوت من الاسبوع الماضى يا جميل 
> شارى من 3380 وقاعد على اعصابى ايه رأيك فى وضعه هيكمل نزول ؟

 اخي ماوصل 380 كيف اشتريت

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  140.20  المتوقع صعود لل 140.70 والارتداد منها  الارتداد منها وكسر اللو اليوم بأذن الله سيذهب به  هدف اول 138.30  هدف ثاني 137+ -  الستوب نقطة الارتداد المتوقع وتحريك الستوب مع النزول  لو واصل صعود فوق 140.70 واغلاق اليوم فوق 140.70   سيذهب به بأذن الله لاهداف فوق  اول اهدافه والله اعلم 146  ويؤكد نموذج الرأس والكتفين والله اعلم  ارجو المراقبة الصيقة   والله الموفق

 الحمد لله صعد لل 140.74 
مبروك لمن دخل فيه شراء وبيع 
المهم راقبو اللو ليوم الجمعة 139.04 لو ماكسرها ممكن الاغلاق والبيع مرة اخرى من فوق ومن اراد الاحتفاظ به هذا شأنه

----------


## basel232

أبو مروان صباح الخير  
الكيبل بينزل؟؟
 أنا شريت ...

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان صباح الخير  
> الكيبل بينزل؟؟
> أنا شريت ...

 هو المفروض ينزل عند 4200 تقريبا وبعدها يصعد  
لو نزل عزز والله كريم

----------


## J e m y

> اخي ماوصل 380 كيف اشتريت

 من الاسبوع الماضى 1.3380

----------


## aljameel

> من الاسبوع الماضى 1.3380

 بأذن الله يطلع سعرك واكثر 
قول يارب 
الصبر جميل

----------


## J e m y

يارب .. 
أتفائل بيك خيراً دايماً ، خصوصا انك دايما بتساعدنا  
لك منى كل الشكر والتقدير 
تاخد لك سيجارة ؟

----------


## aljameel

> يارب .. 
> أتفائل بيك خيراً دايماً ، خصوصا انك دايما بتساعدنا  
> لك منى كل الشكر والتقدير 
> تاخد لك سيجارة ؟

 سيجارة انا الان مولع سجارة ومرت 
ملغ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اللهم ابعدنا عنها

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة راقبو الكيبل  
لو نزل 4200 متوقع من عندها يصعد الشراء من بعد مراقبة اخاف يواصل نزول 
الستوب اخر نقطة يصلها 
والله الموفق

----------


## J e m y

> سيجارة انا الان مولع سجارة ومرت 
> ملغ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اللهم ابعدنا عنها

 لأ مو ملغبورو ، اجيب مالبورو واذا جانى نداء الهامش ما الاقى فلوس اطرشها فى الحساب 
بشرب نيكست  :AA:

----------


## aljooore

متابعه بصممممممممممممممت

----------


## J e m y

> الان أستاذنكم للصلاة راقبو الكيبل  
> لو نزل 4200 متوقع من عندها يصعد الشراء من بعد مراقبة اخاف يواصل نزول 
> الستوب اخر نقطة يصلها 
> والله الموفق

 تقبل الله لا تنسانى من دعواتك مثل كل يوم  :Inlove:

----------


## aljameel

> متابعه بصممممممممممممممت

 أن شاء الله على ربح الصمت

----------


## aljameel

> لأ مو ملغبورو ، اجيب مالبورو واذا جانى نداء الهامش ما الاقى فلوس اطرشها فى الحساب 
> بشرب نيكست

 هههههههههههه

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  140.20  المتوقع صعود لل 140.70 والارتداد منها  الارتداد منها وكسر اللو اليوم بأذن الله سيذهب به  هدف اول 138.30  هدف ثاني 137+ -  الستوب نقطة الارتداد المتوقع وتحريك الستوب مع النزول  لو واصل صعود فوق 140.70 واغلاق اليوم فوق 140.70   سيذهب به بأذن الله لاهداف فوق  اول اهدافه والله اعلم 146  ويؤكد نموذج الرأس والكتفين والله اعلم  ارجو المراقبة الصيقة   والله الموفق

 بأذن الله للهدف الاول

----------


## J e m y

الدولار فرنك يا جميل وين بيروح تحت ولا فوق السطوح ؟

----------


## aljameel

> الدولار فرنك يا جميل وين بيروح تحت ولا فوق السطوح ؟

 جيمي راقب النقطة 1.1470 فوقها فوق السطوح تحتها نازل للدور الثالث والثاني والاول وبعدها تلاقيه بالشارع 
اووووووووووووووكي ياجمي

----------


## J e m y

> جيمي راقب النقطة 1.1470 فوقها فوق السطوح تحتها نازل للدور الثالث والثاني والاول وبعدها تلاقيه بالشارع 
> اووووووووووووووكي ياجمي

 ماشى نقعد على السلم نستناه  :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم المجنون يصعد عند 139.50 لل 139.70 تقريبا فتكون فرصة بيع لمن لم يدخل البيع بعد المراقبة

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل عدم الاستعجال راقبو المجنون تقريبا بنفس الاتجاه يتحركو 
فوات ربح ولا خسارة  
لا للاااااااااااااااااااستعجال

----------


## aljameel

اتمنى الجميع أستفاد من المجنون  بالرغم نوهت علية وهو 139.50 وكررت التونيه  139.80  شراء وهدفنا 140.70 وبيع نفس النقطة والهدف الاول بأذن الله 138.30 وانزلت توصية علية 140.20 وانا اقول رايح 140.70 وصعد لها وكررها مرتين صعود لنفس النقطة  وصل الان 138.90 كم نقطة مايقارب 300 نقطة واكثر  مبروك لمن دخل فيه شراء وبيع  والان اقول راقبو 139.50 لل 70 لو نزل من عندها بأذن الله للهدف الاول  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

من سألني عن اليورو ين وقال انه بائع المهم راقب 128.70 + - 
بأذن الله سيذهب لها  
والله اعلم

----------


## Leonardo

> اتمنى الجميع أستفاد من المجنون  بالرغم نوهت علية وهو 139.50 وكررت التونيه  139.80  شراء وهدفنا 140.70 وبيع نفس النقطة والهدف الاول بأذن الله 138.30 وانزلت توصية علية 140.20 وانا اقول رايح 140.70 وصعد لها وكررها مرتين صعود لنفس النقطة  وصل الان 138.90 كم نقطة مايقارب 300 نقطة واكثر  مبروك لمن دخل فيه شراء وبيع  والان اقول راقبو 139.50 لل 70 لو نزل من عندها بأذن الله للهدف الاول  والله الموفق

 استفدت من هذه التوصية حتى الان 85  نقطة فى ما يقارب النصف ساعة .. قولى عاوز ادعيلك ب ايه يا استاذى عشان ادعيلك بيه 
وصلوا الان الى 95 نقطة

----------


## yaserrr

صباح الخير عمو جميل  
مبروك المجنون  
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## ابو راجي

الباوند دمرنا انا اقفلته على خسارة 200 نقطة

----------


## ابو راجي

شو في شي اعوض اخي ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   المجنون  السعر الحالي  140.20  المتوقع صعود لل 140.70 والارتداد منها  الارتداد منها وكسر اللو اليوم بأذن الله سيذهب به  هدف اول 138.30  هدف ثاني 137+ -  الستوب نقطة الارتداد المتوقع وتحريك الستوب مع النزول  لو واصل صعود فوق 140.70 واغلاق اليوم فوق 140.70   سيذهب به بأذن الله لاهداف فوق  اول اهدافه والله اعلم 146  ويؤكد نموذج الرأس والكتفين والله اعلم  ارجو المراقبة الصيقة   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر مبروووووووووووووووووووووك المجنون 138.23   ولسه باقي لنا الهدف الثاني بأذن الله سنذهب له   بس عطوه فرصة يطلع شوي وأن شاء الله رايحين له    عدو النقاط قولو لي كم

----------


## Leonardo

الحمد لله جنيت ربحى ب 102 نقطة ..... بارك الله فيك ولك استاذى

----------


## aljameel

> استفدت من هذه التوصية حتى الان 85 نقطة فى ما يقارب النصف ساعة .. قولى عاوز ادعيلك ب ايه يا استاذى عشان ادعيلك بيه  وصلوا الان الى 95 نقطة

  
مبروووووووووووك اخي اغلق الان متوقع يصعد

----------


## aljameel

> الباوند دمرنا انا اقفلته على خسارة 200 نقطة

 ليش ابوراجي بكم شاريه الله يهديك

----------


## Leonardo

> مبروووووووووووك اخي اغلق الان متوقع يصعد

 اغلقت على 102 نقطة والحمد لله

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله جنيت ربحى ب 102 نقطة ..... بارك الله فيك ولك استاذى

 مبرووووووووووووووووووووك تستاهل كل خير 
كنت اتمنى انك تقول 400 نقطة من الجمعة وانا اتكلم فيه

----------


## alshreef2005

جزاك الله خير ومتابع معاكم باذن الله

----------


## Leonardo

> مبرووووووووووووووووووووك تستاهل كل خير 
> كنت اتمنى انك تقول 400 نقطة من الجمعة وانا اتكلم فيه

 
التحويل لسه واصل الشركة و لسه بادىء اشتغل على الحساب الحقيقى و دخلت اول توصية مع حضرتك و النتيجة والحمد لله ربح و تفائلت بيك خير و الحمد لله على الكام نقطة دول و ان شاء الله الجيات اكتى من الرايحات

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اليورو ين  سأرسم لكم خريطة لليورو ين بأذن الله نتوفق بها من يجيد التعامل معها سيجني منه الكثير بتوفيق الله  السعر الحالي  130.02  والله اعلم  الاتجاه العام نزول  المتوقع بأذن الله  صعود 131.10  ثم ارتداد منها  والهدف بأذن الله  128.50 + -  الستوب نقطة الارتداد  بأذن الله لوصلنا للهدف المتوقع 128.50  ندخل شراء من 128.50 + -  والهدف بأذن الله 130.50 + -  ومتوقع والله اعلم نزول بعد الهدف 130.50  ندخل بيع من 130.50  والستوب نفسه  والهدف بأذن الله  127.60 + -  من نقطة الهدف الثالث ندخل شراء والستوب نفسه  بعدها بأذن الله ذكوروني واقولكم كم هدفنا  الرجاء حفظ الصفحة لديكم بالمفضلة والا ستفادة منها  بأذن الله نتوفق بها وعدو نقاطها اذا كتب لها التوفيق من الله  متى تتحقق الاهداف هذا بعلم الغيب   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  وصل الهدف الاول واكثر  مبرووووووك لمن دخل فيه  اكثر من 200 نقطة  صعد لل 130.60 تقريبا ونزل  اخواني انا من خوفي عليكم اضع نقطة واحدة متوقع الارتداد منها اخاف اضع نقطة اخرى فتبيعو ممنها فيصعد للاخر فتكثر الاسئلة

----------


## aljameel

> التحويل لسه واصل الشركة و لسه بادىء اشتغل على الحساب الحقيقى و دخلت اول توصية مع حضرتك و النتيجة والحمد لله ربح و تفائلت بيك خير و الحمد لله على الكام نقطة دول و ان شاء الله الجيات اكتى من الرايحات

  
الحمد لله 
فاتحة خير بأذن الله

----------


## ابو راجي

1.450
شو رايك اشتريه هلا ولا استنى ترى الحساب مو متحمل ابدا

----------


## aljameel

> 1.450
> شو رايك اشتريه هلا ولا استنى ترى الحساب مو متحمل ابدا

  
اذا تقصد الكيبل انتظر حتى انوه علية الله يرضى عليك

----------


## aljameel

المجنون راقبو 
138.50 و 138.90 و139 
متوقع الصعود والارتداد منها لا للاستعجال 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليوم خلونا نركز على المجنون بصراحة لاني داخل فيه 
وطريقة بجنيي الربح اغلق النصف على الهدف الاول وابقى على النصف الاخر ولو صعد مرة اخرى كما ماهو متوقع ادخل بالنصف الذي جنيت به ربحي من بعد مراقبة ولا أستعجل بالدخول لو نزل فأنا معي النصف المتبقى الذي لم اجني منه الربح 
وان صعد فوق النقاط المتوقع الصعود لها اخذ الحذر وهكذا 
ارجو قرائتها جيدا لمن حسابه يسمح بذلك واتباع الطريقة 
والله الموفق

----------


## ابو راجي

بدي اعوض معكم يا ابو مروان اذا بتشوف فرصة ادخل على المجنون كمان احكيلي
الله يرضى عليك

----------


## aljameel

لا للاستعجال على المجنون

----------


## miez

يعطيك العافية ابو مروان على مجهودك معنا اليورو دولار هل ما زال للشراء؟ممكن البيع باهداف  قريبة ؟
و تسلم يا غالي :Asvc:

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين متوقع الصعود والله اعلم للنقاط التاليه 
128.80
129.10
129.60
130.40
والله الموفق 
لا للااستعجال

----------


## aljameel

> يعطيك العافية ابو مروان على مجهودك معنا اليورو دولار هل ما زال للشراء؟ممكن البيع باهداف قريبة ؟
> و تسلم يا غالي

  
والله يااخي هو المفروض فوق 1.3200 ممتاز للشراء 
بس الخوف يسحبوه معهم باقي العملات لل 3100 و 2950  
لاني شايف ترند تحت تقريبا على 2970  
اخاف ينزل له يجربه ويرتد منه  
والله اعلم 
فأنا افضل الانتظار 
لان نوهت علية بالتوصية شرط اختراق 340 هو لم يخترقه 
الفرص كثيرة لا تستعجل

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل نزل 1.4202 وارتد كما توقعت النزول لل 4200   هل اكتفى نزول الله اعلم انا الخوف من المجنون يسحبه معه  المهم لو اكتفى نزول والله اعلم   اهدافنا بأذن الله   1.4320   1.4400  والله الموفق  ولكم الخيار كل واحد يتخذ القرار من تلقاء نفسه   لااحد يسألني راقبوه الله يوفقكم

----------


## ابو راجي

اذا انت شايف انه المجنون نازل اكيد راح يوخده معو

----------


## aljameel

> اذا انت شايف انه المجنون نازل اكيد راح يوخده معو

 هو بالنهاية والله اعلم للنزول اي طلوع فهو لااخذ مراكز بيع اخرى 
وليست دعوة للبسيع انا ذكرت من البداية وقلت الكيبل رايح 4200 وكان سعره على مااذكر بين 270 و280 والله اعلم 
المفروض تكون فرصة بيع واضحه وخاصتا ان المجنون على توصية بيع بحكم انتماهئم للباوند 
كان استفدتم منه نزول وصعود 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

هذا الي خفت منه المجنون يسحب الكيبل معه صار

----------


## Leonardo

المجنون الى الهدف الثانى ؟

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون راقبو 
> 138.50 و 138.90 و139 
> متوقع الصعود والارتداد منها لا للاستعجال 
> والله الموفق

 صعد لل 138.50 وارتد منها  
واحلى 120 نقطة وبأذن الله للخير بقية 
وليست دعوة للبيع الان الا لمن باع من احد النقاط   

> اليورو ين متوقع الصعود والله اعلم للنقاط التاليه 
> 128.80
> 129.10
> 129.60
> 130.40
> والله الموفق 
> لا للااستعجال

 الحمد لله صعد لل 128.80 لا احد النقاط المذكورة وارتد منها 
واحلى 100 نقطة 
مبرووووووووووووك لمن دخل بأحدهم 
وخيرها في غيرها لمن لم يدخل

----------


## aljameel

راقبو اليورو ين هو نزل 127.80  لو ما كسرها وواصل صعود متوقع الصعود   ولوكسرها راقبوة مابين 127.60 لل 127  متوقع الارتداد من احدهم او مابينهم  لل بأذن الله   129.20  130.10  والله اعلم  قول يارب

----------


## yaserrr

الله كريم  
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  140.20  المتوقع صعود لل 140.70 والارتداد منها  الارتداد منها وكسر اللو اليوم بأذن الله سيذهب به  هدف اول 138.30  هدف ثاني 137+ -  الستوب نقطة الارتداد المتوقع وتحريك الستوب مع النزول  لو واصل صعود فوق 140.70 واغلاق اليوم فوق 140.70   سيذهب به بأذن الله لاهداف فوق  اول اهدافه والله اعلم 146  ويؤكد نموذج الرأس والكتفين والله اعلم  ارجو المراقبة الصيقة   والله الموفق

   

> أسف غلطت قبل لا توقع الفاس بالرأس   اهدافه بأذن الله  138.30  137 لل 136.75  كسر 135.20 سيذهب به بأذن الله لل 130    والله اعلم

      اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   مبرووووووووووك   500 نقطة مابين شراء وبيع   الحمد لله وصل الهدف الثاني  وللمشااااااااااااااااااهدة  وسنتابعة مع بعض لو عنده نيت نزول لل 130 لو كسر 135.20  وبالله التوفيق  لو ارتد من الهدف الثاني متوقع الصعود بأذن الله  للنقاط التاليه تقريبا  137.70  138.30  والله اعلم  ونسأل الله التوفيق للجميع  قولو يارب

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون الى الهدف الثانى ؟

 الحمد لله وصل الهدف الثاني 
أن شاء الله داخل فيه 
اتمنى ذلك

----------


## aljameel

الناس نامت ولا ايه  
اذا مافيه احد بلا مااكتب

----------


## eto2

صباح الورد راحت علينا نومة

----------


## حلال التلاع

متابعين معك وتمنيت لو كنت معكم من البداية في صفقة المجنون  ومبروك لمن دخل ، ومنتظرين تعليماتك

----------


## الكنق

ننتظر توصيه جديدة الله يوفقك

----------


## aljoufi

متابعين معاك بس اللي استفدته حوالي 120 نقطه ولله الحمد والمنه
ثم بمجهوداتك الكريمه . واصل اخي الجميل ينولك الأجر والثواب ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> متابعين معاك بس اللي استفدته حوالي 120 نقطه ولله الحمد والمنه
> ثم بمجهوداتك الكريمه . واصل اخي الجميل ينولك الأجر والثواب ان شاء الله

 الله يالجوفي عليك ايش قلت لك عينك على الهدف الثاني من يوم الجمعة 
مبرووووووك

----------


## simpa2000f

صبحكم الله بالخير  
تقريبا في بوادر ارتداد من الهدف الثاني هل نشتري من 137 بهدف 137.70 لل138.3

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو اليورو ين هو نزل 127.80  لو ما كسرها وواصل صعود متوقع الصعود   ولوكسرها راقبوة مابين 127.60 لل 127  متوقع الارتداد من احدهم او مابينهم  لل بأذن الله   129.20  130.10  والله اعلم   قول يارب

  

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   مبرووووووووووك   500 نقطة مابين شراء وبيع   الحمد لله وصل الهدف الثاني  وللمشااااااااااااااااااهدة  وسنتابعة مع بعض لو عنده نيت نزول لل 130 لو كسر 135.20  وبالله التوفيق  لو ارتد من الهدف الثاني متوقع الصعود بأذن الله  للنقاط التاليه تقريبا  137.70  138.30  والله اعلم  ونسأل الله التوفيق للجميع  قولو يارب[/center]

  
راقبوهم

----------


## aljameel

> صبحكم الله بالخير  
> تقريبا في بوادر ارتداد من الهدف الثاني هل نشتري من 137 بهدف 137.70 لل138.3

 لا اخي يفضل التئني والمراقبة

----------


## simpa2000f

طيب ممكن اعرف على ماذا تعتمد في تحليلك

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو اليورو ين هو نزل 127.80   لو ما كسرها وواصل صعود متوقع الصعود   ولوكسرها راقبوة مابين 127.60 لل 127  متوقع الارتداد من احدهم او مابينهم  لل بأذن الله   129.20  130.10  والله اعلم   قول يارب

   المهم راقبووووووووووووووه   والله اعلم هدف له بأذن الله 126.30 + -  لو صعد لااحد النقاط وارتد منها هدفنا البعيد بأذن الله 126.30 تقريبا  او القناعة   بأذن الله لو وصل هدفنا البعيد نراقبه مابين 126.50 لل 126  متوقع ارتداد منها ندخل شراء من بعد مراقبة لا للاستعجال واكرر  واللو هو الستوب   والهدف بأذن الله   القناعة او  اهدافه من 130 لل 138 والله اعلم   والله الموفق  اعتقد التوصية واضحة مايحتاج لها تفسير  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

----------


## aljameel

> طيب ممكن اعرف على ماذا تعتمد في تحليلك

 اعتمد على الله 
ثم على نفسي بسرعة البديهه مو غرور لا سمح الله 
انما كذا مؤاشر وليس مؤشر واحد التوصية اكدها على الاقل 10 مؤاشرات بعد توفيق الله 
وكل واحد فيكم يقدر يوصي يجتهد والباقي على الله 
اخواني واخواتي  بالمنتدى كثير من الاستراتجيات للخبراء الثقة جرب واحده واحدة على احد توصياتي فأن لقيت احدهم متطابقة مع توصياتي اتكل على الله واعمل بها 
والله من وراء القصد

----------


## basel232

الله يوفقك يا جنرال  
أتوقع اليوم إللي إستفادوا كثير.. ماشاء الله 
لأنهم بدو يا خذون على طريقتك ... 
ولأنك تتابع معاهم خطوة بخطوة كعادتك .. الله لا يكتب لك الأجر... 
أما أنا فأتابع بين وقت وآخر لظروف العمل ولأني على وشك سفر.. 
الله يوفقك ويجزاك ووالدينك الجنة..

----------


## aljameel

اخواني واخواتي  الان انتبهت على عودة الكابتن ماجد خبير الكيبل  اذا حضر الماء بطل التيمم  من اراد الكيبل فأخينا ماجد موجود وهو الخير والبركة  اخاف اكتب توصية تعارض توصية الخبير ماجد بالنهاية انتم الخسارنين  والله من وراء القصد

----------


## aljameel

> الله يوفقك يا جنرال  
> أتوقع اليوم إللي إستفادوا كثير.. ماشاء الله 
> لأنهم بدو يا خذون على طريقتك ... 
> ولأنك تتابع معاهم خطوة بخطوة كعادتك .. الله لا يكتب لك الأجر... 
> أما أنا فأتابع بين وقت وآخر لظروف العمل ولأني على وشك سفر.. 
> الله يوفقك ويجزاك ووالدينك الجنة..

 جزاك الله الف خير 
تروح وترجع لنا بالسلامة 
سفرة سعيدة وموفقة بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

شفتم كيف المجنون يسحب فينا نزول 
اخ سألني ندخل شراء رديت عليه لا 
دائما لا تدخل عكس الموجة من يوم الجمعة ذكرت اغلاق تحت 140.70 بأذن الله اهدافنا تحت اغلاق فوقها اهدفنا فوق فنصيحة لا للدخل عكس الموجة الا بالارتدادت ندخل بالموجة نفسها الا اذا ذكرت نفرض شراء ولا بيع 
والله الموفق

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

جميل الان دخول شراءء لليورو ين ؟

----------


## aljameel

> جميل الان دخول شراءء لليورو ين ؟

  
اذا تريد تدخل شراء والستوب 126 فهذا شأنك 
لو ارتد ارفع الستوب للو 126.63 تقريبا 
لانه احتمال يرتد واحتمال يواصل  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> جميل الان دخول شراءء لليورو ين ؟

 لا تستعجل فوات ربح ولا خسارة لانه المجال مفتوح له حتى 126 اللحضة هذه

----------


## aljameel

المجنون راقبوه عند 135 تقريبا  
احتمال ينزل لها ويرتد واحتمال يصعد ثم ينزل لها المهم راقبة عند 135  
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.4322  والله اعلم  المتوقع صعود   من افضل فرص السوق  صعود لل 1.4410 تقريبا والارتداد منها وهي الاضعف  الارتداد منها سيذهب به كهدف بأذن الله  1.4200 تقريبا    صعود لل 1.4450 تقريبا والارتداد منها وهي الاقوى  الارتداد منها سيذهب به كهدف بأذن الله  1.4090 تقريبا    الستوب نقطة الارتداد وتقديمه مع النزول  في حال واصل صعود مراقبته    والله الموفق  التوصية بتوصيتان بيع وشراء   من يجيد التعامل معها سيجني الكثير بأذن الله  لوصعد وارتد اليوم الاحتفاظ بها للاسبوع القادم  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بجني الربح الصبرعليها   بأذن الله تسعدكم

   خدعنا الكيبل شكله رايح للهدف والله اعلم 1.4090 + -  هو صعد لل 1.4369 تقريبا وارتد منه   اما افتتاحه على قاب تحت هو السبب او انه خلال الويكند صعد ونزل الله اعلم  والله انا ضيع الفرصة علي    خيرها بغيرها بأذن الله

----------


## ماف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي جميل ماهو انسب سعر للدخول شراء على اليورو / ين تحياتي

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

> لا تستعجل فوات ربح ولا خسارة لانه المجال مفتوح له حتى 126 اللحضة هذه

  جميل الموجه اتقطعت والشراء اولى لليورو ين الا ما رأيك والهدف كم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اليورو فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.5203  والله اعلم  متوقع النزول لل  1.5140  1.5100  او مابينهم  والارتداد منها  هدف بأذن الله  1.5600  الستوب نقطة الارتداد  والله الموفق   لا للاستعجال الدخول من بعد مراقبة

   للمراقبة والمشااهدة  هذه التوصية امس صباح الاحد نزلتها  راقبوه  والله اعلم احتمال ينزل 1.5100 ويرتد منها   لا للتسرع من بعد مراقبة  احد اهدافه بأذن الله 1.5600  او القناعة  وله اهداف اخرى سأحددها لاحقا لوصلنا للهدف الاول بأذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

> المهم راقبووووووووووووووه   والله اعلم هدف له بأذن الله 126.30 + -  لو صعد لااحد النقاط وارتد منها هدفنا البعيد بأذن الله 126.30 تقريبا  او القناعة   بأذن الله لو وصل هدفنا البعيد نراقبه مابين 126.50 لل 126  متوقع ارتداد منها ندخل شراء من بعد مراقبة لا للاستعجال واكرر  واللو هو الستوب   والهدف بأذن الله   القناعة او  اهدافه من 130 لل 138 والله اعلم   والله الموفق  اعتقد التوصية واضحة مايحتاج لها تفسير  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

  اين انت يا ....جميل

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  اخي جميل ماهو انسب سعر للدخول شراء على اليورو / ين تحياتي

   

> جميل الموجه اتقطعت والشراء اولى لليورو ين الا ما رأيك والهدف كم

  
اخي اخاف يسحبه المجنون معه بحكم الارتباط بينهم بالين 
هو على العموم المجال مفتوح له حت 126  
هدفه بالظبط 126.30 ارتد تقريبا من 40 
الله اعلم هل اكتفى بالنزول لا اعرف والله 
من اراد اما الانتظار او تعزيز لو نزل لل 126 + - 
ووضع الستوب المناسب له 
وانتم لكم الخيار 
فوات ربح ولا خسارة

----------


## aljameel

راقبوه اليورو ين وراقبو المجنون  
المجنون متوقع والله اعلم 136.40 او 136.80 تقريبا اما مواصلة الصعود الارتداد من احدهم و النزول 135+ - تقريبا 
والله اعلم

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

طيب فى رأيك اقرب هدف له كام اليورو ين صعود؟

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين والله اعلم اذا بيواصل صعود راقبو 128 تقريبا و 129.30 + - 
اما مواصلة المشوار او الارتداد من احدهم لو ارتد سبلغ بهدفه بأذن الله 
يكون تقريبا 126 + - والله اعلم 
المهم راقبو المجنون معه

----------


## aljameel

المجنون الان راقبو النقاط التالية بأذن الله  137.50  138.50  اما ارتداد من احدهم لو واصل صعود سنراقبة سويا  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون الان راقبو النقاط التالية بأذن الله  137.50  138.50  اما ارتداد من احدهم لو واصل صعود سنراقبة سويا   والله اعلم

   السعر الحالي 136.27  او لو نزل قريب من اللو  للمغامر واكرر للمغامر الستوب اللو اليوم ورفع الستوب مع الارتفاع  والله الموفق

----------


## أبو عدنان

السلام عليكم 
بتمنى تقبلني مشترك بتوصياتك أخي الكريم و الله يجزيك الف خير 
عندي سؤال بالنسبة لاخر توصية 
ندخل شراء من الان و الهدف 137.50 ؟

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين والله اعلم اذا بيواصل صعود راقبو 128 تقريبا و 129.30 + - 
> اما مواصلة المشوار او الارتداد من احدهم لو ارتد سبلغ بهدفه بأذن الله 
> يكون تقريبا 126 + - والله اعلم 
> المهم راقبو المجنون معه

 اليورو ين   السعر الحالي   127.05  كما ذكرت تقريبا متوقع الصعود بأذن الله لل   128 + -  129.30 +-  اما الارتداد من احدهم او مواصلة المشوار صعود والله اعلم  وللمغامر واكرر للمغامر  الستوب اللو اليوم ورفع الستوب مع الارتفاع  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> بتمنى تقبلني مشترك بتوصياتك أخي الكريم و الله يجزيك الف خير 
> عندي سؤال بالنسبة لاخر توصية 
> ندخل شراء من الان و الهدف 137.50 ؟

 ياهلا بيك اخي  
نعم شراء للمغامر

----------


## aljameel

انا للامانة دخلت شراء بالمجنون واليورو ين 
فأنا لست مغامر ماخذ حقي منهم وزيادة  
فمغامرتي من الربح  
على شأن لا احد يقولي انت بتقول للمغامر 
فأنا مغمرتي من الربح ولا اغامر من رأس المال  
للتوضيح

----------


## simpa2000f

ممكن نعرف من كم كان دخولك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.3189  والله اعلم   اليورو دولار للمراقبة اللصيقة  متوقع صعود تقريبا من النقاط التاليه 1.3160 لل 1.3100 من احدهم او مابينهم حطو عينكم عليه لو نزل او من السعر الحالي  لا للاستعجال الشراء من بعد مراقبة  له اهداف كثيرة بأذن الله سأحددها بس نتاكد من الارتداد الحقيقي  او بالقناعة   والستوب اللو بجميع الاحوال  لو نزل او اكتفى بالنزول  واكررررررررررررر لا للاستعجال  فوات ربح ولا خسارة  والسوق ملئي بالفرص  والله الموفق

----------


## أبو عدنان

توكلنا على الله و دخلنا شراء للمجنون و لليورو ين 
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.3189  والله اعلم   اليورو دولار للمراقبة اللصيقة  متوقع صعود تقريبا من النقاط التاليه 1.3160 لل 1.3100 من احدهم او مابينهم حطو عينكم عليه لو نزل او من السعر الحالي  لا للاستعجال الشراء من بعد مراقبة  له اهداف كثيرة بأذن الله سأحددها بس نتاكد من الارتداد الحقيقي  او بالقناعة   والستوب اللو بجميع الاحوال  لو نزل او اكتفى بالنزول  واكررررررررررررر لا للاستعجال  فوات ربح ولا خسارة  والسوق ملئي بالفرص   والله الموفق

   لو اخترق 1.3240 يطمئن نوع ما   والله اعلم

----------


## أبو عدنان

يعني لو اخترقت ، 1.3240  ندخل شراء ؟

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن نعرف من كم كان دخولك

 تقريبا نفس اسعار التوصية السعر الحالي 
وثق تماما لن ادخل الا بعد التاكد بما نسبته 50 % على الاقل انه ممكن يصعد

----------


## aljameel

> يعني لو اخترقت ، 1.3240 ندخل شراء ؟

  
لا تستعجل هاهو بينزل المهم راقب النقاط الي ذكرتها بالتوصية

----------


## أبو عدنان

على بركة الله .. 
سننتظر و نراقب ثم ننقض على الفريسة  :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.3189  والله اعلم   اليورو دولار للمراقبة اللصيقة  متوقع صعود تقريبا من النقاط التاليه 1.3160 لل 1.3100 من احدهم او مابينهم حطو عينكم عليه لو نزل او من السعر الحالي  لا للاستعجال الشراء من بعد مراقبة  له اهداف كثيرة بأذن الله سأحددها بس نتاكد من الارتداد الحقيقي  او بالقناعة   والستوب اللو بجميع الاحوال  لو نزل او اكتفى بالنزول  واكررررررررررررر لا للاستعجال  فوات ربح ولا خسارة  والسوق ملئي بالفرص   والله الموفق

 اليورو دولار راقبوه مع الكيبل  يرتد الكيبل والله اعلم اليورو بيرتد معه بحكم الارتباط بينهم بالدولار  الكيبل كما هو متوقع بأذن الله   1.4100 + -  واخر توصية بالكيبل بس لاني وضعت توصية علية من يوم الجمعة  كما قلت بوجود الكابتن والخبير ماجد هو اعرف مني فيه   وانا طالب بمدرسة ماجد  فالطالب لايتفوق على أستاذه   والله من وراء القصد

----------


## aljameel

> على بركة الله .. 
> سننتظر و نراقب ثم ننقض على الفريسة

 تعجبني كذا الشغل

----------


## يزن_تيم

اليورو فرنك انا انتظر الى الان دخول شراء من 1.5125 ولا ادخل الان استاذي

----------


## aljameel

الموظوع فيه اخوان واخوات كثر اللهم زد وبارك فالرجاء من دخل توصيه يراقب الي دخل فيه ولايحدث الصفحة 
لان الكل يحدث الصفحة انا بالنسبة لي ثقيل التحديث 
نترك فرصة لمن لم يدخل 
والله الموفق

----------


## أبو عدنان

> اليورو دولار راقبوه مع الكيبل  يرتد الكيبل والله اعلم اليورو بيرتد معه بحكم الارتباط بينهم بالدولار  الكيبل كما هو متوقع بأذن الله   1.4100 + -  واخر توصية بالكيبل بس لاني وضعت توصية علية من يوم الجمعة  كما قلت بوجود الكابتن والخبير ماجد هو اعرف مني فيه   وانا طالب بمدرسة ماجد  فالطالب لايتفوق على أستاذه   والله من وراء القصد

 ما شاء الله أخي أرى فيك العارف و المتواضع 
الله يبارك فيك و يزيدك معرفة و تواضع

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو فرنك انا انتظر الى الان دخول شراء من 1.5125 ولا ادخل الان استاذي

 لا تستعجل بس ذكرني لو نزل على شأن اكد لك الدخول او لا

----------


## aljameel

المهم المجنون راقبو كمان 137 و 137.50 و 138.50 
لايخدعنا هذا مجنون ولاكن ابو العطاء انا مسميه

----------


## يزن_تيم

ان شاء الله اخوي

----------


## يزن_تيم

طيب اخي انا دخلت شارء يورو دولار لوين انتظره الى اي مناطق

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة

----------


## أبو عدنان

الله يتقبل أخي الكريم

----------


## أبو عدنان

الحمد لله رب العالمين اكتفيت ب 100 نقطة من الصفقتين المجنون و اليورو ين 
بانتظار فرص قادمة أفضل بإذن الله 
الف شكر لتوصياتك القيمة و الله يجزيك عنا كل خير

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله رب العالمين اكتفيت ب 100 نقطة من الصفقتين المجنون و اليورو ين 
> بانتظار فرص قادمة أفضل بإذن الله 
> الف شكر لتوصياتك القيمة و الله يجزيك عنا كل خير

  
مبروووووووووك على 100 نقطة 
  والحمد لله

----------


## أبو عدنان

> مبروووووووووك على 100 نقطة 
>   والحمد لله

 
الله يبارك فيك يا رب .. 
هاد من فضل ربي ثم فضلك أخي الكريم

----------


## الكنق

الجمال كيف  المجنون

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

اخى جميل الان صعود لليورو ين وله افضل ننتظر هوه كسر ال 127.40  فى انتظار اشاراتك

----------


## aljameel

> اخى جميل الان صعود لليورو ين وله افضل ننتظر هوه كسر ال 127.40 فى انتظار اشاراتك

 هلا اخي بأذن الله صاعد 
فوق 130 مايخوف والله اعلم 
اهم شي شوف النقاط الي ذكرتها سابقا اما الارتداد من احدها او مواصلة الصعود 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الجمال كيف المجنون

 بأذن الله صاعد لا احد النقاط التى ذكرتها اما مواصلة المشوار او الارتداد من احدها 
 فوق 137 يطمئن اكثر 
والله اعلم

----------


## الكنق

جمال كيف وضع المجنون الان

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم
اخي ابومروان
ارجوا القاء نضرة على الدولار كندي وتحليله

----------


## أبو عدنان

لو المجنون اجتاز نقطة 137.50  ندخل شراء بهدف 138.50  ؟ 
و بالنسبة للدولار كسر نقطة 1.3160 ثم ارتد فمتى ندخل شراء؟

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

> هلا اخي بأذن الله صاعد 
> فوق 130 مايخوف والله اعلم 
> اهم شي شوف النقاط الي ذكرتها سابقا اما الارتداد من احدها او مواصلة الصعود 
> والله الموفق

 حياك الله يا جميل بس معقول يجيب 130 اصلا  كمان فوقها  :Boxing: الله المستعان

----------


## aljooore

اخ الجميل كان عندي المجنون من 14020 
وللاسف توني صاحيه 
وسكرته بربح 300 بدل 500 الحمد الله على كل حال  
سؤالي اليورو هل ممكن ينزل لل29260 او 28940

----------


## aljameel

> اخ الجميل كان عندي المجنون من 14020 
> وللاسف توني صاحيه 
> وسكرته بربح 300 بدل 500 الحمد الله على كل حال  
> سؤالي اليورو هل ممكن ينزل لل29260 او 28940

 مبرووووووووووووووووك 
ماني مصدق تستاهلي كل خير 
راجعي نقاط المجنون بالصفحة السابقة

----------


## aljameel

> حياك الله يا جميل بس معقول يجيب 130 اصلا كمان فوقها الله المستعان

 اخي اسف اقصد 127 عقلي مع المجنون

----------


## aljooore

> مبرووووووووووووووووك 
> ماني مصدق تستاهلي كل خير 
> راجعي نقاط المجنون بالصفحة السابقة

    الحمد الله على كل حال هههههههههههههههههههه 
تعرف ودي ادخل في كل صفقه بس مقدر عشان انت ادري بالحساب بس ولله الحمد والمنه النزول وايد استفدت منه  في تقليص الخسايييييييييييييير بس لا تنسى تخبرني باليورو دولار :Eh S(7):                           ~~

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد الله على كل حال هههههههههههههههههههه 
> تعرف ودي ادخل في كل صفقه بس مقدر عشان انت ادري بالحساب بس ولله الحمد والمنه النزول وايد استفدت منه في تقليص الخسايييييييييييييير بس لا تنسى تخبرني باليورو دولار ~~

 اليورو دولار قلت احتمال ينزل لل 1.3160 ونزل وارتد منها تقريبا  
فوق 200 بأذن الله 240 فوق 240 راقبي 350 تقريبا  
والله اعلم

----------


## توفيق12

الدولار كندي يا ابومروان من فضلك

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل كما توقعت عند 1.4110 نزل وارتد منها  
الان راقبه عند 260 فوقها راقبه عند 350 
اما ارتداد من احد النقاط او مواصلة المشوار والله اعلم 
سأبلغكم لو ارتد من احدها كم هدفه بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل كما توقعت عند 1.4110 نزل وارتد منها  
الان راقبه فوق 200 عند 260 فوقها راقبه عند 350 
اما ارتداد من احد النقاط او مواصلة المشوار والله اعلم 
سأبلغكم لو ارتد من احدها كم هدفه بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

عندي مشكلة بالدخول للمنتدى بالعافية دخلت بعد عدت محاولات 
راقبو نقاط المجنون واليورو ين والكيبل 
اما ارتداد منها او مواصلة الصعود 
اي ارتداد من النقاط التي ذكرتها وارتداد حقيقي وليس وهمي 
وبيع واهداف البيع بأذن الله
المجنون 135 تقريبا وممكن اكثر بيعطى تمسكو فيه 
اليورو ين 126 تقريبا اعطى زيادة  خير وبركة 
الكيبل اذا ارتد من النقاط التى ذكرتها عينكم على 1.4040 او 1.4000 وممكن اكثر 
والله اعلم

----------


## ابو راجي

كيف اعرف انه ارتداد حقيقي و ليس وهمي

----------


## aljameel

> كيف اعرف انه ارتداد حقيقي و ليس وهمي

  
التصفح ثقيل عندي لا اعرف السبب 
والله اعلم 
فوق 137.50 عينك على 138.50 لل 138.80 تقريبا او مابينهم لو واصل صعود خليك فيه 
لو ارتد من احد النقاط  ادخل بيع 
والهدف بأذن الله القناعة او سأحدده لاحقا مبدئيا تقريبا 135 + -  
والله الموفق

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

اليور ين شكلو هيرتد نزول من 128

----------


## aljameel

الان المجنون عنده مقاومة عند 138 والله اعلم اتوقع يخترقها بأذن الله بشرط بقائنا فوق 137.40 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اليور ين شكلو هيرتد نزول من 128

 فوق تقريبا 127.70 لل 127.80 بأذن الله يواصل صعود 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

المهم راقبو النقاط التي ذكرتها زين الان أستاذنكم 
سأذهب للصلاة 
والله يرزق الجميع

----------


## الكنق

الجميل  كيف نعمل في المجنون

----------


## aljameel

اي نزول للمجنون تقريبا متوجه لل   134.30 + - وممكن اكثر الله اعلم 
لو ما اخترق 138 
اخترقها كما ذكرت النقاط اما ارتداد منها او مواصلة الصعود ارتد راقبو  138  لانها تتحول دعم يجب كسرها  
كسرها والبقاء تحتها كما ذكرت هدفنا 134.30 + - بأذن الله 
والله اعلم 
شرح وافي يفهمه المبتدى 
اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الجميل كيف نعمل في المجنون

 اخي ذكرت فوق 137.40 مامنه خوف 
نزل عينك تحت

----------


## dana.t

اخي الجميل الان المجنون بيع؟؟؟

----------


## M-elgendy

المجنون بيع الان ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
استاذ جميل ؟؟

----------


## simpa2000f

أخي الجميل ممكن ترفق لنا شارت واحد بس  
لانه ما شاء الله عليك كأنك من صناع السوق السعر يذهب ويمشي على توصيات ان فعلا أول مره اشوف واحد يوصي بالدقه هذه فياريت تعلمنا كيف وصلت إلى هذه المرحله من التعلم او ترفق لنا شارت واحد بس  
انا فعلا حريص على تعلم طريقتك   
ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## aljooore

الجميل ماتحسه يحول يروح فوق 13740

----------


## الكنق

المجنون لاتعالجونه خلوه كذا  افضل

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
أسف للتاخير 
المهم المجنون بين نقطتان 137.40 و 137 
وضعه محير  
فوق 137.40 متوقع اختراق 138 كما ذكرت 
تحت 137 فهو اقرب للنزول البقاء تحتها فهو لا محاله ذاهب لل 134.30 + - بشرط كسر اللو اليوم 
والله اعلم

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم
اخي ابومروان كنت سالتك عن الدولار كندي ولم ترد علي

----------


## aljameel

وهذا شارت يوضح المجنون 
فوق 138.70 المجال مفتوح له حتى 140.50 تقريبا  
والله اعلم

----------


## بدران88

اخي الكريم  سلام عليكم 
ممكن تحليل لليورو ين 
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> اخي ابومروان كنت سالتك عن الدولار كندي ولم ترد علي

 توفيق سألتني واجبتك 
قلت لك فوق 1.2470 صاعد 
تحتها نازل  
وهو ماشاء طالع مايقارب 70 نقطة

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الكريم سلام عليكم 
> ممكن تحليل لليورو ين 
> تحياتي

 السعر الحالي 127.27 
بالبداية انا قلت له اهداف 128 و 129.30 تقريبا اما ارتداد من احدها او مواصلة الصعود 
طلع لل 128.10 ونزل 100 ماشاء الله من دخل فيه شراء و بيع اخذ مكايقارب 200 نقطة 
والان اقول والله اعلم 
فوق 127 نفس الاهداف بأذن الله  
تحتها اخذ الحذر الا اكد على النزول 
والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## dana.t

اخي الجميل هل المجنون نازل؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

والكيبل والله اعلم 
فوق 4200 متوقع بأذن الله 4260 و 4350 اما ارتداد من احدها او مواصلة الصعود 
والله الموفق

----------


## بدران88

> السعر الحالي 127.27 
> بالبداية انا قلت له اهداف 128 و 129.30 تقريبا اما ارتداد من احدها او مواصلة الصعود 
> طلع لل 128.10 ونزل 100 ماشاء الله من دخل فيه شراء و بيع اخذ مكايقارب 200 نقطة 
> والان اقول والله اعلم 
> فوق 127 نفس الاهداف بأذن الله  
> تحتها اخذ الحذر الا اكد على النزول   
> والله اعلم 
> والله الموفق

 مشكوووور بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل هل المجنون نازل؟؟؟؟؟

  
اختي انا نفسي محتار فيه 
هو بين نقطتان 137.40 و 137 
راقبي النقطتان  
لو ماكسر اللو الي سواه الان 136.90 او 137 
غصب عنه طالع لل 138.50 + -  
والله اعلم

----------


## توفيق12

> توفيق سألتني واجبتك 
> قلت لك فوق 1.2470 صاعد 
> تحتها نازل  
> وهو ماشاء طالع مايقارب 70 نقطة

 ااه لم ارى اجابتك اخي ابومروان
واين ترى اقرب منطقة لبيعه يعني انتهاء الموجة الصاعدة

----------


## aljameel

> اختي انا نفسي محتار فيه 
> هو بين نقطتان 137.40 و 137 
> راقبي النقطتان  
> لو ماكسر اللو الي سواه الان 136.90 او 137 
> غصب عنه طالع لل 138.50 + -  
> والله اعلم

  
للمشاااااهدة

----------


## aljameel

> ااه لم ارى اجابتك اخي ابومروان
> واين ترى اقرب منطقة لبيعه يعني انتهاء الموجة الصاعدة

  
توفيق البيع تحت 470 فوقها المجال مفتوح له 560 و 650 وانت طالع 
والله اعلم 
وباي لحضه ممكن ينزل

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للمجنون انا حددت 137 و 137.50 و 138 و 138.50 او 138.75 
فهم بالصعود مقاومة
وبالنزول دعم 
والعكس فرضا 137.50 كانت مقاومة ثم دعم الان مقاومة لو اخترقت تحولت لدعم 
هكذا انتم احسبوها 
هذا بالبساطة للمبتدئين 
والله اعلم

----------


## abu-ali

الاخ جميل هل تتوقع المجنون  نزول خلال الساعة القادمة

----------


## aljameel

نفس الشي لليورو ين 127 و128 129.30 تقريبا 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

[quote=abu-ali;1090011]الاخ جميل هل تتوقع المجنون نزول خلال الساعة القادمة[/
quote] 
والله يااخي انا اتوقع فوق 137 اقرب للصعود من النزول 
ومتوقع بأذن الله 138 و138.60 + - وفوق 138.80 متوقع 140.50 تقريبا 
تحت 137 وكسر اللو اليوم متوقع بأذن الله 134.30 + - 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

واليورو ين  
والله اعلم فوق 127 
متوقع بأذن الله 128 و 129.30 + - وممكن اكثر 
تحت 127 فهو اقرب للنزول وبكسر اللو اليوم بأذن الله 126.30 + - و 125.60 + - وممكن اكثر 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

غصب عنه يبي يخترق 138 ماهو بكيفه

----------


## aljameel

الن متوقع الذهاب بأذن الله لل 138.60 تقريبا + - 
والارتداد منها لل 138.10 تقريبا ثم صعود ولا احد يسألني 
والله اعلم

----------


## M-elgendy

> غصب عنه يبي يخترق 138 ماهو بكيفه

 اعتقد ان الشراء الان مناسب استاذ جميل والهدف 140.40 ؟؟ 
ولا شو رأيك ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> اعتقد ان الشراء الان مناسب استاذ جميل والهدف 140.40 ؟؟ 
> ولا شو رأيك ؟؟

 راقبه عند 137.50 لو ارتد منها ادخل غير كذالا 
والاهداف بأذن الله 138.50 و 139 و فوق 139 عينك على 140.50 تقريبا  
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

من اراد دخول شراء بالمجنون مابين 137.50 لل 137.40 والستوب 137.20 
له الخيار  
والله اعلم اقرب للصعود من النزول

----------


## aljameel

شمعة الاربع ساعات لو اغلقت فوق 138 بأذن الله للاهداف 
باقي عن الاغلاق 10 دقائق اذا ماكنت غلطان 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم للصلاة كل شي واضح مايحتاج تفسير 
ولا احد يقولي ما استفاد من المجنون اليوم اكلناه نازل طالع 
لو احد يقولي اقل من 200 نقطة والله ازعل كل هذا التعب والمفروض لاتقل عن 400 نقطة و 400 فوق 
 اقوله اترك الفوركس أحسن

----------


## salim2

المشلكة أنا ما أكلت شئ من المجنون ولا من الباوند ، والسبب صعوبة متابعة التحليلات والاستفادة منها، الخبراء فقط يمكن مجاراة التحليلات، والسبب الختصار أحيانا يوقعنا في أخطاء كبيرة وقاتلة.

----------


## الكنق

jpy  ايش اسمه غير المجنون

----------


## aljameel

> المشلكة أنا ما أكلت شئ من المجنون ولا من الباوند ، والسبب صعوبة متابعة التحليلات والاستفادة منها، الخبراء فقط يمكن مجاراة التحليلات، والسبب الختصار أحيانا يوقعنا في أخطاء كبيرة وقاتلة.

  
اخي أسأل بقدر الاستطاعة اجواب عليك 
ايش المانع ماتسأل الله يسامحك 
بخدمتك وانت والاخوان والاخوات بما اعرفه واستطيع الاجابة عليه 
الا ن لو نزل الباوند ين لل 138 ادخل شراء والستوب 137.40 
وخذ لك 50 او 100 او 150 وانت وحظك 
والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

لمن لم يدخل الان فرصة اليورو  ين 
والله اعلم 
اليورو ين فوق 128 بأذن الله لل 129.30 + - واصل صعود خير وبركة

----------


## Al-Diaa

> لمن لم يدخل الان فرصة اليورو ين

  

> والله اعلم  اليورو ين فوق 128 بأذن الله لل 129.30 + - واصل صعود خير وبركة

    السلام عليكم   الله يعطيك العافية أخي جميل وتسلم ايدك عالتوصيات الأكثر من رائعة  صرلي كم يوم عم شوف توصياتك واكتر من 80 بالمية عم تكون صحيحة  الله يجزيك الخير يارب   واذا ممكن اسألك شو الستوب لليورو ين هلأ لأني أنا اشتريت وهو بلش ينزل   عجبك هههههههههههههههه

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم     الله يعطيك العافية أخي جميل وتسلم ايدك عالتوصيات الأكثر من رائعة    صرلي كم يوم عم شوف توصياتك واكتر من 80 بالمية عم تكون صحيحة    الله يجزيك الخير يارب     واذا ممكن اسألك شو الستوب لليورو ين هلأ لأني أنا اشتريت وهو بلش ينزل     عجبك هههههههههههههههه

 بأذن الله طالع كل المؤاشرات تقول طالع  
والله اعلم  
ضع الستوب 127.80 او 70 وارفع الستوب مع كل صعود 
وراقب المجنون لانهم تقريبا بيصعدو وينزلو سوى 
وبالله التوفيق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون قريب من الهدف 138.60 + -  
لو واصل صعود راقبو 139 البقاء فوقها بأذن الله لل 140.50 تقريبا  
لو ارتد ممكن ينزل لل 138.10 ويرتد منها ليواصل صعود والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يستعجل بأذن الله يواصل صعود

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل فوق 4200 بأذن الله لل 4260 فوقها 4350 تقريبا والله اعلم 
فالكيبل مرتبط مع المجنون الابو واحد فهم حركتهم تقريبا متشابهه 
والله الموفق

----------


## salim2

> اخي أسأل بقدر الاستطاعة اجواب عليك 
> ايش المانع ماتسأل الله يسامحك 
> بخدمتك وانت والاخوان والاخوات بما اعرفه واستطيع الاجابة عليه 
> الا ن لو نزل الباوند ين لل 138 ادخل شراء والستوب 137.40 
> وخذ لك 50 او 100 او 150 وانت وحظك 
> والله يرزقنا جميعا

  _______________ 
الله يجزيك خير، ساراقبه على شارت الساعة.

----------


## aljameel

خلونا الان نمزمز على الكيبل  
والله اعلم اختراق 234 سيذهب به بأذن الله لل 260 فوق 260 مثل ماقلنا بأذن الله لل 350 
ليست دعوة للشراء الا بعد التاكد من الصعود 
نحن نراقبة عند 260 لو صعد لها وارتد ندخل فيه بيع والستوب الهاي والهدف بأذن الله  
بالقناعة او نحدد اهدافه بس اتاكد من النزول 
والله اعلم 
والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## mostafa_anwr

السلام عليكم ورحم الله وبركاتة استاذ جميل كيف حالك اول سؤال منى اليوم اليورو دولار يكمل نزوال ولا طالع؟؟

----------


## osama1t

اخى الجميل
عندى عقد شراء على الكبيل من النقطة
1.4288
بما تنصح؟

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحم الله وبركاتة استاذ جميل كيف حالك اول سؤال منى اليوم اليورو دولار يكمل نزوال ولا طالع؟؟

 راقب 1.3150 + - البقاء فوقها والله اعلم اقرب للصعود
تحتها والله اعلم اقرب للنزول

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل
> عندى عقد شراء على الكبيل من النقطة
> 1.4288
> بما تنصح؟

  
راقب 1.4260 + -  
فوقها اقرب للصعود 
تحتها اقرب للنزول 
لو نزل 4170 تقريبا وكسرها احتمال يواصل نزول 
والله اعلم

----------


## عمان الحبيبه

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة  
وراحة نصف ساعة واعود 
لاتؤاخذوني والله عيوني تعبت   
موضح كل النقاط 
تحياتي

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

اليورو ين جاب الستوب معوضه ان شاء الله

----------


## aljooore

اخي الفاضل ممكن نظرتك للي يورو فرنك ؟ 
لاني داخله عليه شراء مع التوصيه

----------


## salim2

> اليورو ين جاب الستوب معوضه ان شاء الله

 ______________________ 
\انا ما حطيت ستوب، وعندي الآن خسارة 60 نقطة وما أعرف كيف أتصرف ؟.

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

> ______________________ 
> \انا ما حطيت ستوب، وعندي الآن خسارة 60 نقطة وما أعرف كيف أتصرف ؟.

 انتظر ونشوف رأى جميل لمه يرجع على وضع اليورو ين هذا  انا شايف انو مفروض يطلع ربنا يسهل

----------


## aljooore

انا بعد ماحطيت ستوب

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

انتظرو يا جماعه بحول الله يصعد اليورو ين هوه هدفو فعلا فى حدود 129.20

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

من كام شارين يا شباب

----------


## aljooore

12830

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

ابشرو ان شاء الله 128.90  يا رب

----------


## Nourass

الله كريم  
الله يرزق الجميع برزقه الحلال ويبارك فيه

----------


## aljooore

والمجنوووووووووووووووووووووووون لوين رايح وهل بيرد لل137؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## CheFX

اخ جميل ما رايك ببيع الباوند دولار من هذه النقطه 
1.4260 والهدف 1.4110

----------


## aljameel

أسف ياشباب نمت 3 ساعات ارجو المعذرة  والله من الارهاق 
لحضات الجهاز يهنك بس اعطوني فرصة احاول اصلاحة باسرع طريقة 
اكرر أسفي

----------


## CheFX

> أسف ياشباب نمت 3 ساعات ارجو المعذرة والله من الارهاق لحضات الجهاز يهنك بس اعطوني فرصة احاول اصلاحة باسرع طريقة 
> اكرر أسفي

  
ولا يهمك صحه وهنا على النومه ان شاء الله انك ارتحت بس 
الله يعطيك العافية  :Yawn:

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الكيبل كما قلت سابقا فوق 1.4260 متوقع والله اعلم صعود وبأذن الله هدفنا 1.4350 + - تقريبا 
ولو نزل 20 + - نقطة متوقع الصعود بأذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم فوق  139 بأذن الله لل 140.50 
هو وصل لل 138.86 ولازلت اتوقع الصعود  
البقاء فوق 138.80 متوقع الصعود والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين والله اعلم البقاء فوق 128.20 متوقع الهدف بأذن الله 129.30 + - 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljooore

متى ممكن ندخل عليه شراء الباوند

----------


## aljameel

والله يعينكم على الحركة السعرية بالوقت هذا والله اعلم بطيئه 
الفترة الاسيوية هاتشوفو الحركة 
الصبر جميل

----------


## aljameel

> متى ممكن ندخل عليه شراء الباوند

  
لو نزل لل 240 لل 250 وارتد ممكن ندخل شراء وبستوب صغير  
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

وانا سأراقبه الله يعين

----------


## aljameel

لو نزل تحت 230 وواصل نزول ندخل بيع والرزق على الله 
والستوب 260 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljooore

والمجنون بيرد 137؟

----------


## aljameel

> والمجنون بيرد 137؟

 المجنون مطمئني انه اغلق شمعة 4 ساعات فوق 138 لو عنده نيت نزول فيكون اول هدف له 138 
حتى اللحضه ماني شايف بوادر نزول  
من اراد يغامر بالبيع والستوب الهاي واركز الهاي او 139 يعني 20 نقطة لكم الخيار 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

نفس الشي الكيبل للمغامر بيع والستوب الهاي 275 ولكم الخيار 
وللامانة حتى اللحضة ماني شايف بوادر نزول 
والله اعلم

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

جميل باشا اسيا تفتح بعد ساعتان ان شاء الله بس اكيد هينزلو المجنون واليورو ين قليلا قبل معاودت الصعود صح ؟

----------


## aljameel

توفيق مووووووووووووووجود اذا موجود يرد

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

اعتقد اليورو ين ممكن يصحح شويى ل 128.00 قبل معاودت الصعود ورحلته الى 129

----------


## aljameel

> جميل باشا اسيا تفتح بعد ساعتان ان شاء الله بس اكيد هينزلو المجنون واليورو ين قليلا قبل معاودت الصعود صح ؟

 هو المفروض كذا بس اخاف يواصلو نزول نتابع افضل 
المجنون والكيبل واقفين على اهداف تم تحديدها سابقا الان اما مواصلة الصعود للاهداف الاخر 
او الاكتغاء بالصعود ونبدا مرحلة الهبوط 
والله اعلم

----------


## لبنان

السلام عليكم  كيف المعلم  وجميع  الشباب والصبايا

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

> هو المفروض كذا بس اخاف يواصلو نزول نتابع افضل 
> المجنون والكيبل واقفين على اهداف تم تحديدها سابقا الان اما مواصلة الصعود للاهداف الاخر 
> او الاكتغاء بالصعود ونبدا مرحلة الهبوط 
> والله اعلم

  تمام الله يعينا يا جميل انا للاسف اغلقت اليورو ين وقلبتو بيع من 128.15 خفت ييرتد نزول ومانى عارف الوضع هيكون اايه دلؤاتى هل اسيب عقد الشراء الله كريم بيصحح شويه وله صعود اغلق بخساره

----------


## aljameel

> تمام الله يعينا يا جميل انا للاسف اغلقت اليورو ين وقلبتو بيع من 128.15 خفت ييرتد نزول ومانى عارف الوضع هيكون اايه دلؤاتى هل اسيب عقد الشراء الله كريم بيصحح شويه وله صعود اغلق بخساره

 سؤال صعب اجابته 
الله يهديك التوصية شراء وقلت فوق 128 متوقع الهدف بأذن الله 
والله ماني عارف كيف افتيك

----------


## انتربول

اخوى انا بايع المجنون من 137  هل تنصحنى اغلاق ؟

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

> سؤال صعب اجابته 
> الله يهديك التوصية شراء وقلت فوق 128 متوقع الهدف بأذن الله 
> والله ماني عارف كيف افتيك

 لا تفتى اتركها لله محلوله ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

والله مايبغالها معلمة شغلو شوي المخ كل شي واضح  
انا افهم وانتم لا مستحيل الكلام  
وهذا شارت لليورو ين 
لا تزعلو والله من حبي لكم بالخير كما احبه لنفسي

----------


## Scarface

> والله مايبغالها معلمة شغلو شوي المخ كل شي واضح  
> انا افهم وانتم لا مستحيل الكلام  
> وهذا شارت لليورو ين 
> لا تزعلو والله من حبي لكم بالخير كما احبه لنفسي

 دائماً مبدع أخي الجميل. بالتوفيق لك وللجميع يارب.

----------


## aljameel

هذا يرسم ترند تلقائي على جميع الفريمات والله كان شغال معي وممتاز جدا مفيد الان بجربة مااشتغل معي السبب من عندي ولا شي ثاني الله اعلم جربوة اذا اشتغل معكم بلغوني 
الرابط 
ارفقه مرة ئواني

----------


## aljameel

الرابط  http://download.kinguploader.com/Download.aspx?7612#رسم ترند فى الميتاتريدر-rar

----------


## aljameel

اووووووووكي

----------


## aljameel

> اخوى انا بايع المجنون من 137 هل تنصحنى اغلاق ؟

  
الصبر جميل

----------


## Scarface

> هذا يرسم ترند تلقائي على جميع الفريمات والله كان شغال معي وممتاز جدا مفيد الان بجربة مااشتغل معي السبب من عندي ولا شي ثاني الله اعلم جربوة اذا اشتغل معكم بلغوني 
> الرابط 
> ارفقه مرة ئواني

 اوكي الحين نجربه

----------


## بوغدير

يعطيك العافيه اخوي بو مروان ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك  شنو رايك بشارت الربع ساعه والهدف 138.50 لأني بعت من 138.94  ومن هناك اشتري  احترامي وتقديري

----------


## aljameel

http://download.kinguploader.com/Download.aspx?7612#رسم ترند فى الميتاتريدر-rar

----------


## aljameel

> يعطيك العافيه اخوي بو مروان ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك  شنو رايك بشارت الربع ساعه والهدف 138.50 لأني بعت من 138.94  ومن هناك اشتري   احترامي وتقديري

  
اخي اذا ما صعد متوقع والله اعلم 138.50 او 138.70

----------


## Scarface

> الرابط  http://download.kinguploader.com/Download.aspx?7612#رسم ترند فى الميتاتريدر-rar

 
أخي أنت متأكد من هذا المؤشر؟؟ ما يفتح أصلاً علشان أشوف طريقة برمجته. إذا عندك غيره ممكن نشوف.

----------


## Scarface

> أخي أنت متأكد من هذا المؤشر؟؟ ما يفتح أصلاً علشان أشوف طريقة برمجته. إذا عندك غيره ممكن نشوف.

 
اوكي الرابط الثاني فتح  
لحظات ورد عليك إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## aljameel

> أخي أنت متأكد من هذا المؤشر؟؟ ما يفتح أصلاً علشان أشوف طريقة برمجته. إذا عندك غيره ممكن نشوف.

 كيف مايفتح انا الان نزلته وفكيت الضغط مافيه شي  
هو يظاف مع الميتاترايدر

----------


## Scarface

> كيف مايفتح انا الان نزلته وفكيت الضغط مافيه شي  
> هو يظاف مع الميتاترايدر

 
أعذرني أخي. الرابط الأول ما فتح بس الثاني فتح مع أنهم يشبهو بعض. 
المهم المؤشر شغال %100 وما في شي خطأ. يمكن لازم تعيد تحميله في المتاتريدر.

----------


## aljameel

> أعذرني أخي. الرابط الأول ما فتح بس الثاني فتح مع أنهم يشبهو بعض. 
> المهم المؤشر شغال %100 وما في شي خطأ. يمكن لازم تعيد تحميله في المتاتريدر.

 ماعليك امر اشرح كيف اظافته حتى يستفيدو الكل 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

هو العموم المؤاشر خطوط ترند متوقع اما ارتداد منها او اختراقها او كسرها سهل التعامل معه 
مقاومة ودعم  
احلى مافيه يشتغل على جميع الفريمات

----------


## aljameel

المهم اليورو استرالي فوق 1.9350 فهو صاعد والله اعلم 
السعر الحالي 391 
والخيار لكم انا  قصدت التنبيه عليه 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljooore

جزاك ربي خير

----------


## aljameel

راقبو

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الكيبل الان اما ارتداد مابين 240 لل 230 او نزول والله اعلم 
الان 242 
او من احدهم

----------


## aljameel

اذا الله وفق هدفه بأذن الله 1.9550 والله اعلم 
اليورو استرالي 
الشراء كل مااقترب من 350 افضل حتى نقرب الستوب للشراء 
والله الموفق

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

> والله مايبغالها معلمة شغلو شوي المخ كل شي واضح  
> انا افهم وانتم لا مستحيل الكلام  
> وهذا شارت لليورو ين 
> لا تزعلو والله من حبي لكم بالخير كما احبه لنفسي

 اخى  جمال لا تقسو عليا هكزا  الامر كان غلط منى لانى ما نمت من يومين لكن انا اعلم تماما ان الصفقه شراء  
لا تأخذنى والله المستعان اى نزول هغلقو ان شاء الله  سامحنى

----------


## aljooore

معك

----------


## aljameel

> اخى جمال لا تقسو عليا هكزا الامر كان غلط منى لانى ما نمت من يومين لكن انا اعلم تماما ان الصفقه شراء   لا تأخذنى والله المستعان اى نزول هغلقو ان شاء الله سامحنى

 لا والله مااقسى عليك بس لدب الحماس  
وغلطت الشاطر بعشرة 
انت الي بتقول رايح لل 128.90 وبطمئن الاخوان والاخوات كلامي فيه غلط 
يااخي طمئن نفسك اولى ههههههههههههههه 
هههههههههههههههههههههه على شأن ماتزعل 
تحياتي لك 
والله ازعل اذا احد قال خسران اكثر من زعلي على نفسي اخاف اكون انا السبب

----------


## بوغدير

اخوي بو مروان  شمعة المجنون على الاربع ساعات الي فاتت اليست همر ؟  احترامي وتقديري

----------


## Scarface

> ماعليك امر اشرح كيف اظافته حتى يستفيدو الكل 
> وجزاك الله خير

 
طبعاً تاخذ الملف mq4 لــ expert/indicators هذا الملف وبعدها: 
1- افتح منصة الميتاتريد.
2- قم بإضافة مؤشر مثل ما عو موضح في الشارت.
3- بإمكان كل شخص يغير اللإعدادات حسب الرغبة بالنسبة للخطوط. 
وبالتوفيق.

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

> لا والله مااقسى عليك بس لدب الحماس  
> وغلطت الشاطر بعشرة 
> انت الي بتقول رايح لل 128.90 وبطمئن الاخوان والاخوات كلامي فيه غلط 
> يااخي طمئن نفسك اولى ههههههههههههههه 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه على شأن ماتزعل 
> تحياتي لك 
> والله ازعل اذا احد قال خسران اكثر من زعلي على نفسي اخاف اكون انا السبب

 بشرك الله بالخير ولا يهمك حبيبى جميل فعلا مانى قادر وعاوز انام وبدأ اخرف بس ان شاء الله ما هنام غير لمه اغلق البيع الى فاتحتو على صفر ان شاء الله اتوقعلو ينزل لمستويات قريبه 
من 128 +-  قبل الرحله الجميله الى فوق ان شاء الله 
وبرضو طمنى برأيك 
والله يوفقنا جميعا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي بو مروان  شمعة المجنون على الاربع ساعات الي فاتت اليست همر ؟   احترامي وتقديري

 اخاف افتي اخربها  
من لديه خبرة الرجاء ابداء الرى    

> طبعاً تاخذ الملف mq4 لــ expert/indicators هذا الملف وبعدها: 
> 1- افتح منصة الميتاتريد.
> 2- قم بإضافة مؤشر مثل ما عو موضح في الشارت.
> 3- بإمكان كل شخص يغير اللإعدادات حسب الرغبة بالنسبة للخطوط. 
> وبالتوفيق.

 جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## aljameel

> بشرك الله بالخير ولا يهمك حبيبى جميل فعلا مانى قادر وعاوز انام وبدأ اخرف بس ان شاء الله ما هنام غير لمه اغلق البيع الى فاتحتو على صفر ان شاء الله اتوقعلو ينزل لمستويات قريبه  من 128 +- قبل الرحله الجميله الى فوق ان شاء الله  وبرضو طمنى برأيك  والله يوفقنا جميعا

 على 5 دقائق بيقول نازل 128.20 ويرتد والله اعلم 
لو ماارتد ممكن ينزل

----------


## kuwaitey

شمعة الهمر يكون ظهورها فى القاع واهى علامة ارتداد لفوق   او يكون ظهورها فى القمة واهى علامة نزول   والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## aljameel

شوف لو ارتد من 128.20 بأذن الله للهدف 129.30 + - 
والله اعلم

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

> على 5 دقائق بيقول نازل 128.20 ويرتد والله اعلم 
> لو ماارتد ممكن ينزل

 كلامك صحيح والمتوقع النزول لختبار الترند فى حدود 127  قبل الصعود

----------


## M-elgendy

هلا و غلا حبيبى الجميل
حبيت امسى عليك واهديك باقة ورد اتمنى تقبلها منى  :Eh S(7): 
واحب ان اشكرك كمان على كل شئ  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

ارتد فعلا ما شاء الله عليك

----------


## aljameel

> هلا و غلا حبيبى الجميل
> حبيت امسى عليك واهديك باقة ورد اتمنى تقبلها منى 
> واحب ان اشكرك كمان على كل شئ

 هلا وغلا فيك اخي 
مقبوووووووووووووولة 
لا شكر على واجب

----------


## بوغدير

> شمعة الهمر يكون ظهورها فى القاع واهى علامة ارتداد لفوق    او يكون ظهورها فى القمة واهى علامة نزول    والله اعلى واعلم

     مشكور اخوي كويتي على التنبيه  احترامي وتقديري

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون   السعر الحالي  138.73  والله اعلم   المتوقع صعود   الهدف بأذن الله  140.50 + - واصل صعود خير وبركة  فوق 138.50 فهو للشراء ويفضل الشراء كل ما اقترب من الستوب لو نزل  الستب 137.80 ولو ارتفع نرفع الستوب او ضع الستوب المانسب لحسابك بالذات الحسابات الصغير  اي اغلاق فوق 138 شمعة 4 ساعات فهو صاعد تدعمه كل المؤاشرات والله اعلم  لو اغلق تحت 138 الحذر  والبيع لو وصل 140.50 + - وارتد منها   والستوب الهاي  والهدف الاول بأذن الله 138.50  والله الموفق  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

----------


## بوغدير

اخوي بو مروان بخصوص اليورو استرالي الان 1.9364 الشراء جيد

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي بو مروان بخصوص اليورو استرالي الان 1.9364 الشراء جيد

 ممتاز وضع الستوب 350 والله يرزقك 
هو المتوقع والله  اعلم صعود للهدف بأذن الله 550 تقريبا 
او انتظار لو شفته نزل قريب 5300 ونفسها ال 5300 الستوب 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljooore

بومروان عندي بيع من 13730 
هل اغلقه او انتظره يوصل للهدف وابيع من هناك مره ثانيه والهدف 13850؟

----------


## aljooore

> ممتاز وضع الستوب 350 والله يرزقك 
> هو المتوقع والله اعلم صعود للهدف بأذن الله 550 تقريبا 
> او انتظار لو شفته نزل قريب 5300 ونفسها ال 5300 الستوب 
> والله الموفق

 بومروان انا هالزوج مش موجود عندي 
هل ممكن تضيف اليورو باوند في التوصيات

----------


## aljameel

> بومروان عندي بيع من 13730 
> هل اغلقه او انتظره يوصل للهدف وابيع من هناك مره ثانيه والهدف 13850؟

 يكون افضل الصبر زين 
لكل بداية نهاية 
المفروض دخلتي شراء الله يهديكي بس الان صعد لا تلحقي وراه

----------


## aljameel

> شوف لو ارتد من 128.20 بأذن الله للهدف 129.30 + - 
> والله اعلم

  

> ارتد فعلا ما شاء الله عليك

 اتمنى انك اغلقته ودخلت شراء فيه من نفس السعر الي ارتد منه

----------


## aljooore

> يكون افضل الصبر زين 
> لكل بداية نهاية 
> المفروض دخلتي شراء الله يهديكي بس الان صعد لا تلحقي وراه

  
المشكله اني ما اقدر افتح شراء وبيع بنغس الوقت 
الشركه اللي اتداول عليه ماتسمح 
يا بيع والا شراء

----------


## aljameel

> بومروان انا هالزوج مش موجود عندي 
> هل ممكن تضيف اليورو باوند في التوصيات

 هو له هدف بأذن الله 9220 
وهدف اخر بأذن الله 9050 + - وممكن اكثر  
الاتجاه العام نازل والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

المهم من دخل المجنون راقبو 139.70 اما مواصلة المشوار صعود 
او ممكن يرتد منها من 30 لل 50 نقطة نزول  ومواصلة الصعود والله اعلم لو واصل نزول مراقبة 138.50 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

لا احديقولي ما دخل شراء بالكيبل نوهت عليه وهو عند 243 وقلت اما شراء من 240 او 230 او مابينهم 
متوقع ارتداد من احد النقاط 
اختراق الهاي اليوم بأذن الله مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الجوري دخلتي بالكيبل من السعر الي قلتلك عليه ولا لا 
السعر 240

----------


## M-elgendy

> المهم من دخل المجنون راقبو 139.70 اما مواصلة المشوار صعود 
> او ممكن يرتد منها من 30 لل 50 نقطة نزول  ومواصلة الصعود والله اعلم لو واصل نزول مراقبة 138.50 
> والله الموفق

 دخلنا شراء فى ابو المجانين وربنا يستر  :Asvc:

----------


## aljameel

نراكم غدا  
تصبحو على خير

----------


## aljameel

> دخلنا شراء فى ابو المجانين وربنا يستر

 بأذن الله للهدف

----------


## aljameel

والكيبل فوق 260 يقول فيه ركاب ولا انطلق 
والله اعلم

----------


## M-elgendy

و انت من اهل الخييييييير جميل باشا

----------


## Leonardo

> نراكم غدا  
> تصبحو على خير

 
و حضرتك من اهل الخير استاذى .. احلام سعيدة بإذن الله (( و لو انى عارف انك ساعتين او تلاتة بالكتير و تيجى تانى و مش هتلحق تحلم حتى ))

----------


## توفيق12

لمن دخل شراء على المجنون ان شاء الله صاعد صاعد على الاقل الى تلك المنطقة المشارة في الصورة
ان شاء الله يتحقق هذا السيناريو

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل   والله اعلم للصعود فوق 260  والهدف بأذن الله 1.4350 + - تقريبا   ولو واصل صعود خير وبركة  متوقع الارتداد من الهدف لو ارتد دخول بيع والستوب الهاي  الدخول بعد التاكد من الارتداد  اي اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات فوق 1.4360 والله اعلم مواصلة الصعود   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> لمن دخل شراء على المجنون ان شاء الله صاعد صاعد على الاقل الى تلك المنطقة المشارة في الصورة 
> ان شاء الله يتحقق هذا السيناريو

  
نعم ياتوفيق نفس الهدف الذي ذكرته بالتوصية 
مشكوووور على المشاركة 
والله يااخي طمنتنا بالشارت جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

قررت مواصلة حتى صلاة الفجر 
شجعني المجنون والكيبل على السهر 
معكم للفجر

----------


## aljooore

> الجوري دخلتي بالكيبل من السعر الي قلتلك عليه ولا لا 
> السعر 240

   بتذبحني لاني مادخلت عليه  :Cry Smile:

----------


## بوغدير

وانت من اهل الخير بو مروان

----------


## بوغدير

جزاك الله خير  معاك بأذن الله تعالى

----------


## أبو خليل

لو سمحت اخي الجميل نظرتك لليورو دولار واليورو ين لانه عندي بيع للزوجيين السابقيين فارجو المساعده وشكرااااا

----------


## aljooore

عندي 5 عقود عليه للاسف من فوق  
145470

----------


## Leonardo

> قررت مواصلة حتى صلاة الفجر 
> شجعني المجنون والكيبل على السهر 
> معكم للفجر

 
ههههههههههههههه والله كنت عارف انك مش هتقوم ربنا يديك الصحة و يقويك يابو مروان و ينولك كل الى فاى بالك و يفرحك و يعطيك ما يحرمك زى ما بتساعد الناس دى وانا واحد منهم

----------


## aljameel

الحمد لله اول الواصلين للهدف الذي ذكرته من الصبا واكدت عليه كذا مرة وقبل ساعة اكدت ارتداد من 128.20 للهدف بأذن الله 
هاهو يصل للهدف الحمد وله عطاء بأذن الله فوق الهدف والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> عندي 5 عقود عليه للاسف من فوق  
> 145470

  
هاتي البشارة والله شكلة مواصل فوق فوق والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون   السعر الحالي  138.73  والله اعلم   المتوقع صعود   الهدف بأذن الله  140.50 + - واصل صعود خير وبركة  فوق 138.50 فهو للشراء ويفضل الشراء كل ما اقترب من الستوب لو نزل  الستب 137.80 ولو ارتفع نرفع الستوب او ضع الستوب المانسب لحسابك بالذات الحسابات الصغير  اي اغلاق فوق 138 شمعة 4 ساعات فهو صاعد تدعمه كل المؤاشرات والله اعلم  لو اغلق تحت 138 الحذر  والبيع لو وصل 140.50 + - وارتد منها   والستوب الهاي  والهدف الاول بأذن الله 138.50  والله الموفق   اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر وصلنا الهدف 140.48بخير وسلامه  لا للبيع والله اعلم بيواصل صعود  والله الموفق

----------


## بوغدير

المجنون ارتد من 140.52 وما مداني ابيع  طاير الحبيب ما ادري شنو عنده

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان لا تنساني عطن ياشارة بيع المجنون

----------


## aljameel

للحضات واحلل المجنون نشوف وين وجهته

----------


## aljameel

لا للبيع الان

----------


## aljooore

> يكون افضل الصبر زين 
> لكل بداية نهاية 
> المفروض دخلتي شراء الله يهديكي بس الان صعد لا تلحقي وراه

    :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## aljameel

خلو

----------


## aljameel

خلو المجنون ينزل شوي وندخل شراء  
لحضات احدد الدخول من اين 
اصلح الجهاز هنك

----------


## aljameel

وش قلت لكم مواصل صعود شفتو لو بعتو كان رحتو فيها

----------


## بوغدير

الله يكون بعون هالجهاز يا بو مروان

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل اي نزول للشراءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء

----------


## M-elgendy

بسم الله ما شاء الله عليك استاذ جميل 
اقتناصه مالها مثيل فى اقل من ربع ساعه  :18: 
انا خرجت منه عالهدف اللى انت حددته ومنتظرين رأيك فى القادم بأذن الله 
ربنا يبارك فيك ويطرح فيك البركه  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljooore

> بومروان عندي بيع من 13730 
> هل اغلقه او انتظره يوصل للهدف وابيع من هناك مره ثانيه والهدف 13850؟

  :Yikes3:  :016:

----------


## aljooore

اليوروين لحد لان محتفظه فيييييييييييييييه الحمد الله

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل   والله اعلم للصعود فوق 260  والهدف بأذن الله 1.4350 + - تقريبا   ولو واصل صعود خير وبركة  متوقع الارتداد من الهدف لو ارتد دخول بيع والستوب الهاي  الدخول بعد التاكد من الارتداد  اي اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات فوق 1.4360 والله اعلم مواصلة الصعود    والله الموفق

 عدم الاستعجال بالبيع والله اعلم متوقع مواصلة صعود

----------


## aljameel

لحضه الله يعين اعمل اعادة تشغيل للجهاز

----------


## أبو خليل

> لو سمحت اخي الجميل نظرتك لليورو دولار واليورو ين لانه عندي بيع للزوجيين السابقيين فارجو المساعده وشكرااااا

  

> وش قلت لكم مواصل صعود شفتو لو بعتو كان رحتو فيها

 ارجووو الرد اخي و ان شاء الله ممكن ينزل لحدود 127 او 126.50 لليور ين واليورو دولار الى مستويات 1.3100 وشكراااااااااا

----------


## aljooore

سكررررررررررررررته

----------


## aljameel

> ارجووو الرد اخي و ان شاء الله ممكن ينزل لحدود 127 او 126.50 لليور ين واليورو دولار الى مستويات 1.3100 وشكراااااااااا

  
 ابو خليل انت من اين تاتي بالتوصيات من تعليقة لتعليقة 
الله يهديك 
وحظك سي البرامج عندي كلها مهنكه  
الله يجيب الخير

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار 
الكيبل 
المجنون  
والله اعلم كلهم صاعدين انسو النزول 
اي نزول فهو للشراء 
انا بقولك وبدون مؤاشرات هذه وجهة نضر 
واجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى 
وبأذن بس يصلح الجهاز اكدها لكم

----------


## بوغدير

بالتوفيق للجميع انشاء الله   بس استوب المجنون كم بو مروان ؟

----------


## أبو خليل

> ابو خليل انت من اين تاتي بالتوصيات من تعليقة لتعليقة 
> الله يهديك 
> وحظك سي البرامج عندي كلها مهنكه  
> الله يجيب الخير

 هههههههههههههههههههههه 
والله شر البلية ما يضحك وشكرااا على الرد وبانتظاررايك يا استاااااااااااااذ جميل ؟؟؟؟؟  وبالتوفيق لنا وللجميع ان شاء الله يا رب العالمين      :Noco:    :Icon26:  :Eh S(7):  :Good:

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل اخر مرة اسوق عليه يقول فيه ركاب ولا اقلع

----------


## aljameel

> بالتوفيق للجميع انشاء الله   بس استوب المجنون كم بو مروان ؟

 ياشيخ رووووح على مسؤليتي وبدون استوب 
ادخل شراء بالنزول اقتنصه 
والله المشكلة بالبرماج والجاهز مهنك  
ما اعرف السبب لاكن بحاول اصلحه

----------


## aljameel

المجنون اي نزول فهو للشراءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء 
واشاطر الي يقنصة احلى 
قنصة  
وبدون مؤاشرات يقول انا طالع الحقوني 
والله اعلم

----------


## بوغدير

هاهاها متوكل على الله ثم عليك يالغالي  لحظه خذني معاك على الكيبل اذا في تذكره زايده

----------


## aljameel

المهم هدق المجنون والله اعلم 141.30 لل 141.50 لو اغلق شمعة 4 ساعات فوق 141.50 تمسكو فيه 
والله الموفق 
واغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات فوق 140.50 يؤكد مواصلة المشوار لا اهداف اخرى والله اعلم 
اجتهاد بدون مؤاشرات

----------


## aljooore

> المجنون اي نزول فهو للشراءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء 
> واشاطر الي يقنصة احلى 
> قنصة  
> وبدون مؤاشرات يقول انا طالع الحقوني 
> والله اعلم

   يعني اسكرررررررر
 البيع خسرتنه فيه 880 دولار

----------


## abo-ali

:Drive1:  

> المجنون اي نزول فهو للشراءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء 
> واشاطر الي يقنصة احلى 
> قنصة  
> وبدون مؤاشرات يقول انا طالع الحقوني 
> والله اعلم

 صبحكم الله بالخير و العافيه
تروني رابط حزام الامانفي السياره الخبل  
معكم ان شاء الله :Drive1:    :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## aljameel

> يعني اسكرررررررر
> البيع خسرتنه فيه 880 دولار

 لا بأذن الله ينزل بعد الصعود 
وانت كيف بايعه على 137 منتي رباحنه اليوم منه 300 نقطة 
على اي اساس داخله بيع الله يهديكي

----------


## aljooore

لانه ثبت تحت 13750 كان في توصيه جي انت قلت رحت استعجلت وبعت

----------


## aljameel

شايفين الكيبل والمجنون وين

----------


## aljooore

كم هدف الكيبل الحين

----------


## Leonardo

> شايفين الكيبل والمجنون وين

 ميه ميه يا قبطان والله .. توصيات متخرش الميه  :015:  :18:

----------


## aljameel

والله جهزي مو راضي يصلح يادخله فايروس ولا شي ثاني الله اعلم 
هنمشي عالعمياني 
هدف الكيبل مثل ذكرت اول 4360 تقريبا واصل صعود الاحتفاظ به 
المجنون الهدف بأذن الله 141.50 + -  
والله اعلم

----------


## M-elgendy

طبعا شايفين يا معلم  :Yikes3:

----------


## aljameel

المهم الكيبل والله اعلم فوق 1.4360 ندخل موجه صاعده اهدافها كثيرة

----------


## bilalo25

السلام عليكم جميعا اخواني انا جدديد معكم بالمنتدى واريد ان اعرف هل ادخل شراء GBP - JPY والى هدف 141.50

----------


## aljooore

الجميل طلع الظاهر يسوي ريستارت

----------


## بوغدير

الله يكون بعونه الجهاز على ما اعتقد من امس فيه شي وما يعرف علته

----------


## aljameel

لحضات شغلنا الجهاز الثاني

----------


## بوغدير

> السلام عليكم جميعا اخواني انا جدديد معكم بالمنتدى واريد ان اعرف هل ادخل شراء GBP - JPY والى هدف 141.50

 اخوي بو مروان يقول انشاء الله صاعد بس من السعر حاليا تاخذ شراء ما افضل  انطر على الاقل 140 وخذ شراء او نقطه افضل احتمال ينزل قبل الصعود  هذا راي شخصي وبالنهايه الامر متروك لك  احترامي وتقديري

----------


## بوغدير

حمدلله على السلامه  اخوي bilalo25 وصل بو مروان انشاء الله هو يفيدك

----------


## aljameel

المهم جهازي مخترق الله يسامح من عمل كذا 
ايش قصده يشوف ايش اسوي يسألني واجاوبة 
بس يدي طويلة مو على الايبي الانترنت لا وعلى الايبي الجهاز المخترق 
فوالله لو ماخافت الله لاكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
الله يستر علينا وعليه

----------


## aljameel

المجنونوالله اعلم 
 فوق 140.50 بأذن الله لل 141.50 فوق 141.50 بأذن الله لل 143 
فوق 143 بأذن الله المجال مفتوح لل 145 
والله اعلم  
الاتجاه العام صعودي بأذن الله

----------


## M-elgendy

> المهم جهازي مخترق الله يسامح من عمل كذا 
> ايش قصده يشوف ايش اسوي يسألني واجاوبة 
> بس يدي طويلة مو على الايبي الانترنت لا وعلى الايبي الجهاز المخترق 
> فوالله لو ماخافت الله لاكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> الله يستر علينا وعليه

 والله مانى عارف اقولك ايه استاذ جميل.. 
والله لو كان بيدى راح كنت اشترى لك سيستم كامل من جديد بشاشات لا تقل عن 30 بوصه  :Eh S(7):

----------


## bilalo25

> حمدلله على السلامه  اخوي bilalo25 وصل بو مروان انشاء الله هو يفيدك

  شكرا ابو غدير على الرد وانشاء الله خير ,,,
 بس وقتي يمكن ما يسمح ابقى على النت 
اشكركم جميعا اخواني ,,, موفقين باذن الله

----------


## بوغدير

الله يكفيك شر الهكرز يا بو مروان ونصيحه لك فرمت الجهاز وركب لك حمايه

----------


## بوغدير

العفو بو مروان ما سويت شي   روح ريح يا خوي ومن اصبح افلح نوم العوافي

----------


## aljameel

> والله مانى عارف اقولك ايه استاذ جميل.. 
> والله لو كان بيدى راح كنت اشترى لك سيستم كامل من جديد بشاشات لا تقل عن 30 بوصه

 تسلم مافي شك بذلك 
هو المقصد تخريب على الاخرين وضرر عليكم انتم 
فيه ناس بتحب الاذيه الله يسامحهم ماعلينا 
والله ما فكرت بشي لا بجهاز ولاغيره  
انما الوقت وله صعب علي ارد الطاق عشرة بس انا ارفع من كذا  
خلونا في بورصتنا

----------


## bilalo25

> اخوي بو مروان يقول انشاء الله صاعد بس من السعر حاليا تاخذ شراء ما افضل  انطر على الاقل 140 وخذ شراء او نقطه افضل احتمال ينزل قبل الصعود  هذا راي شخصي وبالنهايه الامر متروك لك   احترامي وتقديري

  بارك الله فيك على الافادة ,,,,,, :AA:  :AA:  :AA:   بالمناسبة انا جهازي رايح فيها اليوم  :016:  :016:  :016:  تقبل احترامي وتقديري لك ولابو مروان ولجميع الاخوة  :18:  :18:  :18:

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

حقق اليورو ين هدفو وزياده الف مبروك ليكم ماذا تتوقع الان يا جميل؟

----------


## aljameel

المجنون فوق 139.90 هدفه الاول 140.80 تقريبا 
والهدف الثاني 141.50 والله اعلم

----------


## M-elgendy

كان لى سؤال صغير استاذ جميل اذا سمحت  
هل يوجد تصحيح صغير لاسفل قبل الصعود ( اتكلم على المجنون )
اراه عالق فى المناطق الحاليه  :016:

----------


## aljameel

> حقق اليورو ين هدفو وزياده الف مبروك ليكم ماذا تتوقع الان يا جميل؟

 اوف انا ادور عليك 
شكلك نمت 
بس طمئني أن شاء الله اغلقت ودخلت شراء اتمنى ذلك

----------


## Scarface

> تسلم مافي شك بذلك 
> هو المقصد تخريب على الاخرين وضرر عليكم انتم 
> فيه ناس بتحب الاذيه الله يسامحهم ماعلينا 
> والله ما فكرت بشي لا بجهاز ولاغيره  
> انما الوقت وله صعب علي ارد الطاق عشرة بس انا ارفع من كذا  
> خلونا في بورصتنا

 
تفضل يا بو مروان. هذا سباي وير يقضي على الفيروسات ويمنع الهكر من دخول جهازك. 
متى ما صار عندك وقت حمله في جهازك وإن شاء الله يزبط %100  http://www.spywareterminator.com/ 
وبالتوفيق.

----------


## aljameel

> كان لى سؤال صغير استاذ جميل اذا سمحت  
> هل يوجد تصحيح صغير لاسفل قبل الصعود ( اتكلم على المجنون )
> اراه عالق فى المناطق الحاليه

 هو الان بموجة صاعدة هدفها كما ذكرت 140.80 تقريبا موجات صغيرة حتى نصل بأذن الله لل 141.50 تقريبا 
تصحيح ماني شايف فوق 139.90 لايوجد تصحيح 
والله اعلم

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

> اوف انا ادور عليك 
> شكلك نمت 
> بس طمئني أن شاء الله اغلقت ودخلت شراء اتمنى ذلك

 لا هدجت يا جميل وما زا البيع مفتوحا واريد وجهتك هل ممكن يبدأ زول فى اى لحظه والطريق بحرى قدامو صعود

----------


## M-elgendy

> هو الان بموجة صاعدة هدفها كما ذكرت 140.80 تقريبا موجات صغيرة حتى نصل بأذن الله لل 141.50 تقريبا 
> تصحيح ماني شايف فوق 139.90 لايوجد تصحيح 
> والله اعلم

 شكرا للتوضيح استاذى الجميل  :Asvc:

----------


## aljameel

> تفضل يا بو مروان. هذا سباي وير يقضي على الفيروسات ويمنع الهكر من دخول جهازك. 
> متى ما صار عندك وقت حمله في جهازك وإن شاء الله يزبط %100  http://www.spywareterminator.com/ 
> وبالتوفيق.

  
مشكووووووور وماقصرت 
عندي كل برامج الحماية 
انا مااشغلهم على شأن لايثقل الجهاز 
انامتكل على الله  
لاتخاف خبرة فوق ماتتصور الي بيخترقني انا اخترق الايبي الاثنين انترنت والجهاز لا بضلو على طول معي 
والله الذي لا اله الا هو انا مو من الناس هذه وبعيد على الاطلاع على اسرار الاخرين 
والله مايمكن اعمل كذا لو اعتزل البورصة 
والله من وراء القصد 
لا وللمعلومية يعمل لدي 13 مهندس الكترونيات الحمد لله لا للفخر

----------


## بوغدير

استأذنكم اودي العيال المدرسه وارد  وقولوا انشاء الله ارجع ويكون المجنون فوق

----------


## aljameel

> لا هدجت يا جميل وما زا البيع مفتوحا واريد وجهتك هل ممكن يبدأ زول فى اى لحظه والطريق بحرى قدامو صعود

 على كم نقطة تهدج الله يسامحك كلهم لايتعدو 10 نقاط لحضات اشوف وابلغك

----------


## aljameel

اخي احمد شوقي 
بصراحة فوق 130.30 لايطمئن والله اعلم بيواصل

----------


## aljameel

اقلع المجنون والكيبل مبرووك لمن دخل فيهم

----------


## aljooore

كيف بالنسبه لي وعقودي مالت المجنون 13720 ^_^
انا ما اقدر اهدج وانت سيد العارفين

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

قارب ان يلامس ترندو الصاعد المكسور سابقا العنيف الله يستر وينزل رأيك ايه يا جميل :Eh S(7):

----------


## Leonardo

> اقلع المجنون والكيبل مبرووك لمن دخل فيهم

 الكبير كبييييييييييير يا استاذنا  :Ongue:   :AA:   :18:

----------


## aljameel

الحمد لله المجنون يصل هدفه الاول كما ذكرت وهدفنا الرئيسي 141.50 
لو نزل لل 140.50 تقريبا لمن لم يدخل بامكانه الدخول من بعد مراقبة

----------


## Scarface

> مشكووووووور وماقصرت 
> عندي كل برامج الحماية 
> انا مااشغلهم على شأن لايثقل الجهاز 
> انامتكل على الله  
> لاتخاف خبرة فوق ماتتصور الي بيخترقني انا اخترق الايبي الاثنين انترنت والجهاز لا بضلو على طول معي 
> والله الذي لا اله الا هو انا مو من الناس هذه وبعيد على الاطلاع على اسرار الاخرين 
> والله مايمكن اعمل كذا لو اعتزل البورصة 
> والله من وراء القصد 
> لا وللمعلومية يعمل لدي 13 مهندس الكترونيات الحمد لله لا للفخر

 ما شاء الله يا بو مروان قدها وقدود. فيك البركة إن شاء الله ونفتخر أنك أستاذنا.

----------


## aljameel

> قارب ان يلامس ترندو الصاعد المكسور سابقا العنيف الله يستر وينزل رأيك ايه يا جميل

  
الله كريم 
نصيحة لاتدخل عكس الموجة لو يقولو 1000 نقطة بأذن الله تنسى التعليقات

----------


## aljameel

> كيف بالنسبه لي وعقودي مالت المجنون 13720 ^_^
> انا ما اقدر اهدج وانت سيد العارفين

 انتي عندك عقود تقولي على 145 
الله كريم خلينا نراقب 141.50 المهم مايغلق شمعة 4 ساعات فوقها اذا اغلق الله يعينك تصبري ولا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
سأتابع معك

----------


## aljameel

اقلع المجنون راقبو 141.30 تقريبا متوقع الارتداد منها

----------


## aljooore

> انتي عندك عقود تقولي على 145 
> الله كريم خلينا نراقب 141.50 المهم مايغلق شمعة 4 ساعات فوقها اذا اغلق الله يعينك تصبري ولا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> سأتابع معك

  
لالا هذيك على الباوند دولار  شراء 
وهاي بيع المجنون  :Yikes3:

----------


## aljameel

> لالا هذيك على الباوند دولار شراء 
> وهاي بيع المجنون

 بس  يوصل الهدف متوقع ينزل شوي بعدها لكل حادث حديث

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل متوقع نزول لل 280 او 300 تقريبا ويواصل صعود والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل فوق 360 لا للبيع لو ارتد منها نشوف اما ندخل بيع بهدف القناعة او الانتظار

----------


## khedr

والله ياخواني.... حبيت اسجل شكري لاخونا الكريم الجميل وزاده الله وبارك في عمله..... ان شاء الله  وسكر وتقدير لكل من يشارك معه   في هذه المعركه الرابحه بأذن الله  وفقك الله الجميع الي الخير  وتقبلوني معاااكم .... مشارك  صامت  حتي اعزز حسابي :Teeth Smile:  ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

المجنون متوقع والله اعلم ينزل لل140.50 تقريبا ويرتد 
اليورو دولار متوقع ينزل لل 220 لل 230 ويرتد والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> والله ياخواني.... حبيت اسجل شكري لاخونا الكريم الجميل وزاده الله وبارك في عمله..... ان شاء الله  وسكر وتقدير لكل من يشارك معه في هذه المعركه الرابحه بأذن الله  وفقك الله الجميع الي الخير  وتقبلوني معاااكم .... مشارك صامت حتي اعزز حسابي ان شاء الله

 حياك الله بين اخوانك واخواتك 
والله يكتب الرزق للجميع

----------


## aljameel

الارتداد من 140.50 دايركت بدون توقف والله اعلم لل 141.50 
والله اعلم مشواره طويل

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم النوم  
المهم المجنون فوق 141.50  لا للبيع 
الكيبل فوق 360 لا للبيع 
واغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات فوق لنقاط ابشرو بالخير اهداف فووووووووووق 
والله اعلم 
والان في أمان الله  
موفقين خير بأذن الله

----------


## بوغدير

في امان الله  رحت ورديت مشاء الله لقيته صعد ورد ووصل 140.12  تقريبا 100 نقطه ارتد

----------


## بوغدير

> بارك الله فيك على الافادة ,,,,,,  بالمناسبة انا جهازي رايح فيها اليوم  تقبل احترامي وتقديري لك ولابو مروان ولجميع الاخوة

 ويبارك فيك اخوي ما سويت شي واسمح نسيت ارد عليك مع العلم اني قريتها  الله يعينكم شنو فيكم اليوم كل اجهزتكم دايخه  احترامي وتقديري

----------


## khedr

> الان أستاذنكم النوم  
> المهم المجنون فوق 141.50 لا للبيع 
> الكيبل فوق 360 لا للبيع 
> واغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات فوق لنقاط ابشرو بالخير اهداف فووووووووووق 
> والله اعلم 
> والان في أمان الله  
> موفقين خير بأذن الله

 جزااك الله  كل الخير.... وربنا يزيدك  مارأيك في فنجااان قهوه   ونشربه عند جارك العزيز  يمكن يصحصح معاااك  ونكمل اليوم النهاااارده  :Teeth Smile:  :Teeth Smile:  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## Leonardo

هو المجنون ماله بينزل كدا ليه

----------


## mokly

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يعنى ابو مروان نرسلك واسطه من مصر عشان تشرب فنجان قهوه عندى

----------


## khedr

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يعنى ابو مروان نرسلك واسطه من مصر عشان تشرب فنجان قهوه عندى

 والله يا اخي  الكريم...الامر  محبه في الله ورسوله واخوه  نتمني..... ان تجمعنا في الخير وعلي الخير  ولكل الاخوه  والجميع   الدعوه مفتوحه لشرب القهوه ( عندك) بعد ان نمسك بزمااام  المجنون بالبركه  والخير

----------


## CheFX

اخي الجميل اريد ان ابيع المجنون من هنا ما رايك بهذه الصفقة

----------


## Leonardo

> اخي الجميل اريد ان ابيع المجنون من هنا ما رايك بهذه الصفقة

 اعتقد انه نايم دلوقتى اخى بس هو قال نراقب 140.50 و فى طلوع حتى 141.50 ان شاء الله 
هذه ليست توصية منى و انما بوضحلك الى قاله اخونا الجميل .. و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## CheFX

> اعتقد انه نايم دلوقتى اخى بس هو قال نراقب 140.50 و فى طلوع حتى 141.50 ان شاء الله  هذه ليست توصية منى و انما بوضحلك الى قاله اخونا الجميل .. و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 شكرا اخي لمتابعتك 
لاني اتوقع ان يزور 1.3850 قبل الصعود الى اعلى

----------


## CheFX

> شكرا اخي لمتابعتك 
> لاني اتوقع ان يزور 1.3850 قبل الصعود الى اعلى

 طبعا ال 138.50 راي وليست توصية
 صباح الخير للجميع

----------


## simpa2000f

صبحكم الله بالخير جميعا   ان شاء الله كل الامور ماشيه تمام معاكم   بصراحه يا أستاذ جميل اول مره اشوف واحد بيوصي بهذه الطريقه وبهذا القدر من الدقه والاتقان وانا من اشد المعجبين لطريقتك .   الله يوفقك دنيا وأخره

----------


## Leonardo

صباح الفل على عيونك بس دلوقتى بقى 141  يعنى 50 نقطة فى ال 5 دقايق الى صبحنا على بعض فيهم

----------


## Scarface

> اخي الجميل اريد ان ابيع المجنون من هنا ما رايك بهذه الصفقة

 المشكلة ان زوج المجنون ذات سبريد عالي وإلا نصحتك بالمضاربة يعني تبيع على 140.78 وتتخلص منه في حال الربح ما بين140.44 أو أقل بس الحين ما في فايدة لأن السعر في حالة تذبذب قوي ويمكن تخسر في أي لحظة لاسمح الله. أنا أقول الصبر زين للمبتدئين وبالنسبة للمغامرين والمحترفين على كيفهم لأنهم يقدرو يتصرفو. 
عموما الوضع نوعا ما محير لأن المجنون عند مقاومة قوية وإذا عبرها وهو الأحتمال الأكبر إن شاء الله طالع لفوق. 
 وبالتوفيق.

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يعنى ابو مروان نرسلك واسطه من مصر عشان تشرب فنجان قهوه عندى

   ياهلا ياهلا موكلي هنا  انا اقول الموظوع منووووووووووور  والله صاحي من النوم عطشاان والجهاز شعال ابي اقفله شفتك صحيت     حياك الله انت وضيوفك الي من طرفك اوووووه انسى دبل المحفظة

----------


## aljameel

> جزااك الله كل الخير.... وربنا يزيدك  مارأيك في فنجااان قهوه  ونشربه عند جارك العزيز  يمكن يصحصح معاااك ونكمل اليوم النهاااارده

  
ياعم والله ماجاءء على بالي موكلي  
المعذرة نائم صاحي بالصدفة   
ياهلا وغلا

----------


## aljameel

شوفو ياجماعة الخير لا يقتى ومالك بالمدينة 
موكولي المجنون اعطني رأيك فيه

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل اي نزول للشراء  
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

وهذه التوصية لعيون موكلي  المجنون شراء من السعر الحالي  140.55  والله اعلم صاعد وبقوة  الهدف الاول بأذن   142  الهدف الثاني بأذن   143  وهدف ثالث اتركه لموكلي   والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

لحضه خلونا نشوف ابش النزول هذا 
نوقف الشراء لحضات

----------


## aljameel

وانا اقول من اجمل فرص الشراء الكيبل الان السعر 1.4265 
المهم فوق 260 شراءءءءءء 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> وهذه التوصية لعيون موكلي  المجنون شراء من السعر الحالي  140.55  والله اعلم صاعد وبقوة  الهدف الاول بأذن   142  الهدف الثاني بأذن   143  وهدف ثالث اتركه لموكلي    والله اعلم

   السعر نزل الان السعر الحالي 140.10  والمجنون فوق 140 للهدف بأذن الله لاخووووف  والله اعلم

----------


## simpa2000f

انا دخلت على الكيبل والمجنون شراء  
بس كم الوقف بيكون  للمجنون والكيبل

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  130  والله اعلم صاعد  الهدف الاول بأذن الله  131.20  وله هدف اخر بأذن الله  132  واخرى نذكرها لاحقا   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> انا دخلت على الكيبل والمجنون شراء  
> بس كم الوقف بيكون للمجنون والكيبل

  
ضع الي يناسبك 
بأذن الله مافيه صاعدين

----------


## aljameel

> وانا اقول من اجمل فرص الشراء الكيبل الان السعر 1.4265 
> المهم فوق 260 شراءءءءءء 
> والله اعلم

   الكيبل له هدف بأذن الله 1.4360 + -   وشايف له اهداف تسعد والله اعلم بس يطلع ويوصل الهدف   اتاكد 100 % سوف اذكرها المهم حطو عينكم علية  والله اعلم

----------


## forexex

أحي ياريت تذكرلنا الستوبات ومشكورا عمجهودك...

----------


## simpa2000f

> السعر نزل الان السعر الحالي 140.10  والمجنون فوق 140 للهدف بأذن الله لاخووووف   والله اعلم

 روح ياشيخ الله يكتب لك في كل حرف تكتبه مليون حسنه

----------


## aljameel

من اراد الدخول على المجنون 
يضع الستوب 139.50 
ورفع الستوب مع الصعود 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> روح ياشيخ الله يكتب لك في كل حرف تكتبه مليون حسنه

  
روح ياشيخ الله يرزقك يعطيك حتى يكفيك 
قول امين 
الستوب للمجنون 139.50 وارفع الستوب مع الصعود

----------


## aljameel

الكبل تحت 260 اخذ الحذر 
اخاف يخدعنا والله الدولار ماعليه أمان 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

شكله فيه خبر على الباوند او الدولار 
الله يستر 
الحركة مريبه فوق تحت

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  130  والله اعلم صاعد  الهدف الاول بأذن الله  131.20  وله هدف اخر بأذن الله  132  واخرى نذكرها لاحقا   والله الموفق

  
لمن لم يدخل الانتظار لو نزل قريب الستوب  
ولمن دخل الستوب 
129.30 
ورفع الستوب مع الارتفاع 
والله الموفق

----------


## السعدي

دخلت بس اصبح عليك يالذيب
وعسى الله يعطيك عن كل (بيب) حسنة واجر
ويا اخوان لا تنسون تدعون لهذا الرجل في ظهر الغيب ووالله العظيم اني لم ادخل في اي توصية توصياته مع اني اتمنى ذلك ، ولكني افرح لكم لما تحققون الارباح بفضل الله اولاً ثم بفضل هذا الرجل

----------


## aljameel

> دخلت بس اصبح عليك يالذيب
> وعسى الله يعطيك عن كل (بيب) حسنة واجر
> ويا اخوان لا تنسون تدعون لهذا الرجل في ظهر الغيب ووالله العظيم اني لم ادخل في اي توصية توصياته مع اني اتمنى ذلك ، ولكني افرح لكم لما تحققون الارباح بفضل الله اولاً ثم بفضل هذا الرجل

 جزاك الله خير ياوجه الخير بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

المجنون فوق 140  مامنه خوف مرة 
تحت 140 اخذ الحذر سبحان الله يكون فيه خبر

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم 
صباحكم ورد 
شارت للمجنون على فاصل 4 ساعات

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> صباحكم ورد 
> شارت للمجنون على فاصل 4 ساعات

 هلا ابو راما 
ارسم خط ترند بالعرض من فوق القمم 
شوف الشمعة قبل الاخيرة وين اغلقت فوق الترند

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  130  والله اعلم صاعد  الهدف الاول بأذن الله  131.20  وله هدف اخر بأذن الله  132  واخرى نذكرها لاحقا   والله الموفق

   الحمد لله اكثر من 50 نقطة  اللهم ربي لك والشكر   خلو عينكم علية له هدف 138 بأذن الله  يطلع ينزل بأذن الله رايح للهدف  والله اعلم   وسأذكركم فيه يحتاج صبر   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين لو نزل 130.40 + - شراء مرة اخرى 
والله اعلم

----------


## simpa2000f

كم راح يكون هدف اليورو ين  
والاستوب

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم   اقول رأي والرزق على الله  الكيبل بصراحة شايف هدف 1.5100 بأذن الله  السعر الحالي 1.4267  المجنون بصراحة شايف هدف 150 بأذن الله  السعر الحالي 140.23  اليورو دولار بصراحة شايف هدف 1.3950 بأذن الله  السعر الحالي 1.3278  اليورو ين بصراحة شايف هدف 138 بأذن الله   السعر الحالي  130.52   والله اعلم  لتاكيد الاهداف بأذن الله دفعة للامام ارتفاع   والله الموفق

----------


## simpa2000f

طيب انت وضعت الاهداف والسعر الحالي ممكن تضع لنا الاستوبات عشان نحطها ونقفل الشاشه

----------


## ماف

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم   اقول رأي والرزق على الله  الكيبل بصراحة شايف هدف 1.5100 بأذن الله  السعر الحالي 1.4267  المجنون بصراحة شايف هدف 150 بأذن الله  السعر الحالي 140.23  اليورو دولار بصراحة شايف هدف 1.3950 بأذن الله  السعر الحالي 1.3278  اليورو ين بصراحة شايف هدف 138 بأذن الله   السعر الحالي  130.52   والله اعلم  لتاكيد الاهداف بأذن الله دفعة للامام ارتفاع    والله الموفق

   جزاك الله خير متى تتوقع الوصول لهذه الاهداف

----------


## smart raven

جزاك الله خير اخي جميل 
بالنسبه للمجنون      ايش ستبه؟ في حدود  كم ان شاء الله 
الله يجزاك عنا كل خير

----------


## aljameel

> وهذه التوصية لعيون موكلي   المجنون شراء من السعر الحالي  140.55  والله اعلم صاعد وبقوة  الهدف الاول بأذن   142  الهدف الثاني بأذن   143  وهدف ثالث اتركه لموكلي    والله اعلم

     

> السعر نزل الان السعر الحالي 140.10   والمجنون فوق 140 للهدف بأذن الله لاخووووف    والله اعلم

   للمشاااهدة  هاهو عى منصة الانطلاق بأذن الله  انا بلبداية ذكرت الستوب 139.50  الان نرفع الستوب لل 139.80  ومبرووو لمن دخل من 140   والله اعلم

----------


## الكنق

الجميل عطنا رايك  usd/ oil

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  130  والله اعلم صاعد  الهدف الاول بأذن الله  131.20  وله هدف اخر بأذن الله  132  واخرى نذكرها لاحقا   والله الموفق

   

> الحمد لله اكثر من 50 نقطة  اللهم ربي لك والشكر   خلو عينكم علية له هدف 138 بأذن الله  يطلع ينزل بأذن الله رايح للهدف  والله اعلم   وسأذكركم فيه يحتاج صبر   والله الموفق

  

> اليورو ين لو نزل 130.40 + - شراء مرة اخرى 
> والله اعلم

   نزل لل 130.33 وواصل صعود   مبرووك لمن دخل ببداية التوصية  ومبرووك لمن دخل عند 130.33  والحمد لله من بعد التنوية بالنزول لل 130.40 + -  صعد لل 130.86  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  وبأذن الله للاهداف  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> الجميل عطنا رايك usd/ oil

 ماعليش بدي اعتذر منك 
والله البترول والذهب لا ارغب تحليلهم 
السبب حرمتهم والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> وانا اقول من اجمل فرص الشراء الكيبل الان السعر 1.4265 
> المهم فوق 260 شراءءءءءء 
> والله اعلم

      

> الكيبل له هدف بأذن الله 1.4360 + -     وشايف له اهداف تسعد والله اعلم بس يطلع ويوصل الهدف   اتاكد 100 % سوف اذكرها المهم حطو عينكم علية  والله اعلم

   والله اعلم يستعد للانطلاق   من أمس وانا انوه عليه وهو تحت 1.4200  واقول رايح لل 1.4260  فوقها لل 1.4360  والحمد لله صعد لل 1.4339  ونزل مرة اخرى وكررت التنوية علية اليوم وذكرت من اجمل الفرص والله اعلم  ولا زلت اقول بأذن الله له اهداف تسعد لو صعد للهدف 1.4360 وواصل صعود  او اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات فوق 1.4360 والله اعلم  تحت 1.4260 اخذ الحذر منه والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل من اراد الدخول به هو الان1.4268وضع الستوب 1.4248 
تحسبا لاي خبر 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

واليورو دولار من أمس وانا اقول فوق 1.3150 صاعد تحتها اقرب للنزول  والان اقول فوق 1.3250 اليورووووووو صاعد بأذن الله  تحتها اخذ الحذر  وبأذن الله صاعد   اول اهدافه لو بقاء فوق 1.3280  بأذن الله 1.3350  1.3440  والله اعلم

----------


## simpa2000f

ما شاء الله تبارك الله عليك  
ولا برنانكي نفسه  
الله يستر عليه

----------


## simpa2000f

من عطاء لعطاء 
تم وضع الوقف على الدوخول لكل من عقود المجنون والكيبل واليورو ين  
ووضع الاهداف العليا ان شاء اليوم تحقق الاهداف

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

الله يجزاك خير ويفتح لك ابواب رزقه ورحمته .....آمين

----------


## السعدي

ابو مروان وش رايك بالملكي تأيدني اخذها شورت الآن

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  اليورو ين وصل للهدف الاول وبأذن الله الهدف الثاني بالطريق  المجنون وصل للهدف الاول وبأذن الله الهدف الثاني بالطريق -12  اليورو دولار وصل للهدف الاول وبأذن الله الهدف الثاني بالطريق بشرط البقاء فوق الهدف الاول -11  الكيبل وصل لهدفنا الثاني والان اقول مواصلة الصعود له اهداف تسعد او اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات فوق 1.4360 -17  والله اعلم  النواقص جايه بالطريق بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان وش رايك بالملكي تأيدني اخذها شورت الآن

 تتحمل الستوب 9160 
اقولك فالك المليون

----------


## بوغدير

الحمدلله توني قدرت اشبك بالمنتدى  الظاهر السيرفر كان داون

----------


## الكنق

الجميل  شكرا  لك  ما كنت اعرف ان البترول والذهب حرام  الحمد لله انك خبرتني

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل   مرة اخرى  السعر الحالي  1.4301  المتوقع صعود  الاهداق بأذن الله  1.4370  بشرط البقاء فوق الهدف الاول  1.4400 فوقها بالقناعة  الستوب 1.4280  والله الموفق

----------


## بوغدير

> للمشاااهدة  هاهو عى منصة الانطلاق بأذن الله  انا بلبداية ذكرت الستوب 139.50  الان نرفع الستوب لل 139.80  ومبرووو لمن دخل من 140    والله اعلم

   للرفع

----------


## بوغدير

> وهذه التوصية لعيون موكلي  المجنون شراء من السعر الحالي 140.55 والله اعلم صاعد وبقوة الهدف الاول بأذن  142 الهدف الثاني بأذن  143 وهدف ثالث اتركه لموكلي   والله اعلم

    للرفع

----------


## aljameel

والان فرصة اخرى على اليورو ين  المتوقع صعود والله اعلم  السعر الحالي  131.05  الشراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل  او 130.70  الهدف بأذن الله  132  وفوق  الستوب ضع الستوب المناسب لك  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

مشكوووور بوغدير

----------


## aljameel

> الجميل شكرا لك ما كنت اعرف ان البترول والذهب حرام الحمد لله انك خبرتني

  
لا شكر على واجب

----------


## بوغدير

العفو بو مروان والشكر لك  نحاول نخفف عليك الضغط اشوي  احترامي وتقديري

----------


## لبنان

> والان فرصة اخرى على اليورو ين  المتوقع صعود والله اعلم  السعر الحالي  131.05  الشراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل  او 130.70  الهدف بأذن الله  132  وفوق  الستوب ضع الستوب المناسب لك   والله الموفق

 يعطيك  العافيه احلى  معلم  ممكن  تعطينا الستوب المناسب  حتى ما  نخبص  ولك الشكر

----------


## AltCtlDel

> الكيبل   مرة اخرى  السعر الحالي  1.4301  المتوقع صعود  الاهداق بأذن الله  1.4370  بشرط البقاء فوق الهدف الاول  1.4400 فوقها بالقناعة  الستوب 1.4280  والله الموفق

 ضرب ستوب لوس.

----------


## AltCtlDel

المجنون كسر ترند صاعد. هل هناك فرص و أهداف للبيع ؟

----------


## aljameel

> يعطيك العافيه احلى معلم ممكن تعطينا الستوب المناسب  حتى ما نخبص ولك الشكر

 انا افضل الاستوب الصغير 
راقب الارتداد من 130.70 
اذا ارتد ضع 30 نقطة الستوب 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون كسر ترند صاعد. هل هناك فرص و أهداف للبيع ؟

 المجنون فوق 140 
ماعنده مشكلة

----------


## aljameel

> ضرب ستوب لوس.

 خيرها يغيرها اخي 
انا افضل الاستوب الصغير 
بالذات العملة المرتبطة بالدولار

----------


## aljameel

عدم الا ستعجال باليورو ين الا بارتداد حقيقي

----------


## simpa2000f

كيف نعرف الارتداد الحقيقي يابو مروان   همسه : شيك على الرسائل الخاصه

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

شراء الله لليورو ين حبيب جميل؟

----------


## abo-ali

> والان فرصة اخرى على اليورو ين  المتوقع صعود والله اعلم  السعر الحالي  131.05  الشراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل  او 130.70  الهدف بأذن الله  132  وفوق  الستوب ضع الستوب المناسب لك   والله الموفق

  
ياسلام سلم 
100% اخ جميل     الى الهدف  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## الكنق

الجميل  eur / chf 
هل هونازل ام صاعد في التحليل

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

صعود لليورو ين ان شاء الله

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

المجنون رايح فين

----------


## توفيق12

اعتقد المجنون رايح شمالا
صحيح اخي ابومروان

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

كم هدف المجنون يا جماعه واليورو ين

----------


## بوغدير

> وهذه التوصية لعيون موكلي   المجنون شراء من السعر الحالي  140.55  والله اعلم صاعد وبقوة  الهدف الاول بأذن   142  الهدف الثاني بأذن   143  وهدف ثالث اتركه لموكلي    والله اعلم

     اخوي ahmedshawki  باذن الله تعالى هذه وجهته  احترامي وتقديري

----------


## بوغدير

بخصوص اليورو ذكر بو مروان عدم الاستعجال لحين التنبيه عليه

----------


## M-elgendy

هل ممكن الدخول شراء على المجنون من السعر الحالى استاذ جميل ؟؟

----------


## mido1989

اخى الجميل شو رايك فى بيع اليورو دولار من السعر الحالى و الهدف 70 نقطه و الاستوب هاى اليوم
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل اليورو ين اخرة  132.00

----------


## mostafa_anwr

ولا ممكن يكمل وجزاك الله خير

----------


## توفيق12

تم خطف 100 نقطة حلوين من المجنون
الحمد لله

----------


## M-elgendy

يا اخوان هل يوجد اى مشكله فى النقاط الحاليه فى المجنون
هل سيواصل صعوده للهدف الثانى 143.00 ؟؟

----------


## بوغدير

طالما هو فوق 140 انشاء الله ما في اي خوف  ويمكنك مراجعه الصفحات الاربعه او الخمسه الاخيره  احترامي وتقديري

----------


## M-elgendy

شكراً لردك بو غدير وجارى مراجعة الصفحات السابقه

----------


## أبو عدنان

الحمد لله كسبت اليوم من توصياتك أخي الجميل 200 نقطة 
الف شكر و الله يجزيك كل خير 
و الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## بوغدير

> شكراً لردك بو غدير وجارى مراجعة الصفحات السابقه

 العفو اخوي وبالتوفيق انشاء الله  احترامي وتقديري

----------


## aay

السلام عليكم 
انا متابع لهذا الموضوع الرائع لفتره وهذي اول مشاركة لي هنا 
اخواني وصلني مساء اليوم هذي الرسالة وهي من مجموعة تايبان 
" *يبدوا المجانين قد اكتفت من الصعود او اوشكت وسنخرج من الشراء هنا يمكن بدء البيع حول 142.20-50 باوند ين واليورو ين 131.80-132.10 بالتوفيق*4:40 PM" 
طبعا هو مابيعمل توصيات مبسيطه مثل اللي هنا بس انا اراقب من رسائله الاخبار 
بشكل عام يعني اهم شي لو حتى عرفت الاتجاه 
عموما هي منقوله وبعدين اجتهاد ممكن صح وممكن خطا  
بس الأكيد يااخوان فرصة ضائعة ولا خسارة محققة  
والله لا يخسر احد وكتبتها من باب شفت الاخوان فوق يتناقشون حول اتجاه المجانين 
 فهو من باب حرص عليهم  
عالعموم التوصيه متابعها من امس اخوي الجميل واكثر من رائعة وربنا يرزقك 
وفاتت علي لاني الدخول على 50 من باب الاحتياط بس معوضين خير

----------


## بوغدير

> السلام عليكم  
> انا متابع لهذا الموضوع الرائع لفتره وهذي اول مشاركة لي هنا 
> اخواني وصلني مساء اليوم هذي الرسالة وهي من مجموعة تايبان 
> " *يبدوا المجانين قد اكتفت من الصعود او اوشكت وسنخرج من الشراء هنا يمكن بدء البيع حول 142.20-50 باوند ين واليورو ين 131.80-132.10 بالتوفيق*4:40 PM" 
> طبعا هو مابيعمل توصيات مبسيطه مثل اللي هنا بس انا اراقب من رسائله الاخبار 
> بشكل عام يعني اهم شي لو حتى عرفت الاتجاه 
> عموما هي منقوله وبعدين اجتهاد ممكن صح وممكن خطا  
> بس الأكيد يااخوان فرصة ضائعة ولا خسارة محققة  
> والله لا يخسر احد وكتبتها من باب شفت الاخوان فوق يتناقشون حول اتجاه المجانين 
> ...

    مشكور اخوي على التنبيه  وبخصوص بو احمد تيبان طبعا هو من عمالقة الفوركس وله خبره كبيره ولا اقلل من قدر احد  لكن هل الكلام هذا صادر عن طريق بو احمد وجدوله السحري ام المجموعه وهل المجموعه  تحت قيادة بو احمد ارجو الافاده اخي الكريم  وننتظر رأي اخونا بو مروان اليوم لنرى نظرته بالمجنون وباقي ازواج الين  احترامي وتقديري

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

ان شاء الله الى 143

----------


## بوغدير

السلام عليكم  اتمنى لي و لكم يوم سعيد وكله ارباح باذن الله تعالى  بانتظار بو مروان

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  مساء الخير  اليورو ين  السعر 130.90  الشراء  مابين من 1390. لل 130.70  الارتداد هو الستوب  الهدف بأذن الله   132.30  وفوق بأذن الله وسأحدد باقي اهدافه لو استجد جديد  والله الموفق

----------


## alshaweesh

وعليكم السلام اخوي ابو مروان
ما رأيك بشراء الدولار ين لو تكرمت يا غالي

----------


## بوغدير

مساء الورد ياهلا بو مروان

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  141.56  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الشراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل  الهدف بأذن الله  143.20  وسأحدد باقي اهدافه لو استجد جديد  الستوب نقطة الارتداد او ضع الستوب الذي يناسبك  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> وعليكم السلام اخوي ابو مروان
> ما رأيك بشراء الدولار ين لو تكرمت يا غالي

   الدولار ين   والله اعلم متوقع صعود  ممكن الشراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل  الهدف بأذن الله 99.60 وفوووووووووق  الستوب 98.50   والله الموفق

----------


## الكنق

الجميل  eur / chf 
كيف وضعه نازل ام صاعد

----------


## simpa2000f

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته     اولا احببت ان  اشكرك كل الشكر على توصيات لليوم والتى استفدت منها كثيرا ما يقارب 300 نقطه ولله الحمد وهذا فضل من الله قبل كل شي.  ثانيا لو ماعندك مانع انك تعلمنا طريقتك في المتاجره لانه من خلال متابعتي لتوصياتك اليوم حسيت انه السعر يمشي مع تحليليك ميه ميه فياريت لا تبخل علينا   هذا والله ولى ذلك والقادر عليه    :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## alshaweesh

> الدولار ين   والله اعلم متوقع صعود  ممكن الشراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل  الهدف بأذن الله 99.60 وفوووووووووق  الستوب 98.50    والله الموفق

  ألف شكر يا غالي
ما قصرت  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> الجميل eur / chf 
> كيف وضعه نازل ام صاعد

  
ممكن شراءه من 5070 لو نزل  
ولو نزل اقل لل 5050 شراءه 
الستوب 20 نقطة تحت سعر الشراء 
الهدف بأذن الله  
5170 
اذا واصل صعود تمسك فيه  
والله اعلم

----------


## لبنان

السلام  عليكم  كيف  المعلم ابو مروان  وجميع  الاحباب  اتمنى  للجميع  الربح   
تما  الدخول  بالتوصيات والاتكال على الله

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  مساء الخير  اليورو ين  السعر 130.90  الشراء مابين من 1390. لل 130.70  الارتداد هو الستوب  الهدف بأذن الله   132.30  وفوق بأذن الله وسأحدد باقي اهدافه لو استجد جديد  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  141.56  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الشراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل  الهدف بأذن الله  143.20  وسأحدد باقي اهدافه لو استجد جديد  الستوب نقطة الارتداد او ضع الستوب الذي يناسبك   والله الموفق

   

> الدولار ين    والله اعلم متوقع صعود  ممكن الشراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل  الهدف بأذن الله 99.60 وفوووووووووق  الستوب 98.50    والله الموفق

   
للمشاااااااااهدة

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   اولا احببت ان اشكرك كل الشكر على توصيات لليوم والتى استفدت منها كثيرا ما يقارب 300 نقطه ولله الحمد وهذا فضل من الله قبل كل شي.  ثانيا لو ماعندك مانع انك تعلمنا طريقتك في المتاجره لانه من خلال متابعتي لتوصياتك اليوم حسيت انه السعر يمشي مع تحليليك ميه ميه فياريت لا تبخل علينا   هذا والله ولى ذلك والقادر عليه

 اولا الحمد لله 
مبروووووووك 
انا بتعامل مع السوق بالشوكة والسكين 
والله والله لو اقدر اعلمك انت والاخوان والاخوات مااقصر لحضه شوف حلفت لك بالله وانت بكيفك 
المخ مومري تعال انسخه وريحني 
تحياتي لك

----------


## الكنق

> ممكن شراءه من 5070 لو نزل  
> ولو نزل اقل لل 5050 شراءه 
> الستوب 20 نقطة تحت سعر الشراء 
> الهدف بأذن الله  
> 5170 
> اذا واصل صعود تمسك فيه  
> والله اعلم

  مشكوووووووووووووور

----------


## simpa2000f

كيف يعني بالشوكه والسكين    يعني مافي مؤشرات ولا شيء من هذا القبيل   كلها مستويات دعم ومقاومات ولا كيف وعلى اي فريم تعتمد اعطينا رموز فقط ونحن نكمل الباقي

----------


## M-elgendy

اشتقنالك والله استاذ ابو مروان والله قلقت عليك
ايه كل التأخير ده يا راجل ... البارحه تقول جهازك مخترق و اليوم لا اراك .. الحمدلله انك بخير 
اذا سمحت استاذ جميل انا فاتح شراء فى المجنون من النقطه 142.00 و خسران فيه حوالى 50 نقطه !! 
بماذا تنصحنى ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> اشتقنالك والله استاذ ابو مروان والله قلقت عليك
> ايه كل التأخير ده يا راجل ... البارحه تقول جهازك مخترق و اليوم لا اراك .. الحمدلله انك بخير 
> اذا سمحت استاذ جميل انا فاتح شراء فى المجنون من النقطه 142.00 و خسران فيه حوالى 50 نقطه !! 
> بماذا تنصحنى ؟؟

 طالعلك بأذن الله 
اشكرك بخير

----------


## بوغدير

> اشتقنالك والله استاذ ابو مروان والله قلقت عليك
> ايه كل التأخير ده يا راجل ... البارحه تقول جهازك مخترق و اليوم لا اراك .. الحمدلله انك بخير 
> اذا سمحت استاذ جميل انا فاتح شراء فى المجنون من النقطه 142.00 و خسران فيه حوالى 50 نقطه !! 
> بماذا تنصحنى ؟؟

 اخي العزيز M-elgendy  هذي رقم المشاركه وبنفس الصفحه اطلع عليها  #*3261*   بأذن الله تعالى صاعد وعامة وصل 141.91  احترامي وتقديري

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  والله اعلم اتوقع نزول لل 1.3200 + -  والارتداد منها  لو نزل شراء من بعد مراقبة الرجاء عدم الاستعجال  واكرر لا للاستعجال  بأذن الله هدفنا   1.3350 تقريبا  او القناعة  الستوب من 20 لل 30 نقطة  والله الموفق  لااااااااااااااااااااا للااااااااااااااااستعجال  فوات ربح ولا خسارة

----------


## M-elgendy

> اخي العزيز M-elgendy  هذي رقم المشاركه وبنفس الصفحه اطلع عليها  #*3261*   بأذن الله تعالى صاعد وعامة وصل 141.91  احترامي وتقديري

 الله يخليك يا غالى عالاهتمام طمئن الله قلبك 
وحقيقى انا قرأت هذه المشاركه بس لا اعلم لماذا قلقان كل هذا القلق .. اصل بخاف من المجنون جداااا .. اقل خساره بخسارها منه لا تقل عن 250 نقطه ... ( صفى دمى  :Big Grin:  ) 
تحياتى لك يا غالى  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## osama87

اخي الجميل ممكن تنصحني بالستوب المناسب للبيع 
و هو النموذج ده صحيح ؟

----------


## بوغدير

> الله يخليك يا غالى عالاهتمام طمئن الله قلبك 
> وحقيقى انا قرأت هذه المشاركه بس لا اعلم لماذا قلقان كل هذا القلق .. اصل بخاف من المجنون جداااا .. اقل خساره بخسارها منه لا تقل عن 250 نقطه ... ( صفى دمى  ) 
> تحياتى لك يا غالى

   عسى دوم قلبك مطمن يالغالي  وانشاء الله تعوض كل خسائرك مع اخونا بو مروان  وشوف المجنون وصل وين الحين يعني ارتاح وباذن الله للهدف  احترامي وتقديري

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل ممكن تنصحني بالستوب المناسب للبيع  و هو النموذج ده صحيح ؟

  
ماشاء الله عليك قنصة ممتازة 
خليه ينزل تحت 5600 وبيع والستوب 5600 
اول هدف بأذن الله 100 
هو ممكن يواصل نزول 
الله يرزقك

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم نصف ساعة 
مصدع اخذ دش يصحصحني 
تحياتي

----------


## بوغدير

خذ راحتك وعلى قولة اخوانا المصريين حمام الهنااااااا

----------


## alshreef2005

السلام عليكم متابع معاك باذن الله

----------


## بوغدير

وعليكم السلام

----------


## alshreef2005

السلام عليكم  اول مشاركه معاكم  باذن الله 
راي اخوانى فى فرصه الشراء على الدولار ين 
 هذه اعاده اختبار بعد كسر المقامه 
مع وجود راس وكتفين معكوسين على الاربع ساعات

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

جزاك الله خير يا جميل متابعين معاك الله نفسنا فى الاجازه  تعلمنا من الموجى لان اعتقد انك ماشى موجى فى تحليلاتك والله كريم وجازك الله عنا خيرا  
داخل معاك فى المجنون الله كريم الى هدفنا

----------


## alshaweesh

> السلام عليكم اول مشاركه معاكم باذن الله 
> راي اخوانى فى فرصه الشراء على الدولار ين 
> هذه اعاده اختبار بعد كسر المقامه 
> مع وجود راس وكتفين معكوسين على الاربع ساعات

  ما شاء الله عليك اخوي 
هذا ما اعتمده بالزبط للدخول شراء والله الموفق

----------


## M-elgendy

شوفت يا بو غدير بعد ما الواحد اطمن قلبه شوى فى اقل من دقيقه كل المكسب راح ونزل زى ما كان
والله حاجه غريبه

----------


## M-elgendy

هل فى اى اخبار حدثت فى اسيا الان ؟؟

----------


## بوغدير

يرجع ولا يهمك هذا كان تأثير الخبر

----------


## بوغدير

> هل فى اى اخبار حدثت فى اسيا الان ؟؟

   في خير على الين وكان سلبي  خلنا نشوف بو مروان شنو رايه الحين

----------


## alshreef2005

شكرا اخى alshaweesh 
بس اقلك انا كنت حتجنن لسه الين دولار نازل 120 نقطه تحت فى 5 دقايق وعاد صحح ورجع تانى اطريت اغير الدخول والاستوب تانى  من 97 الى 97.5 ونفس الهدف 100 اول 
وننتظر ايضا راى استاذن الجمال لانى لسه مبتدء واقبلونى تلميذ باذن الله

----------


## لبنان

يا  الاهي ما حدث  لم  يبقى  ستوب الا تفجر  ان شاء  الله  الجميع كانو  مقربين  الستوبات

----------


## M-elgendy

> يرجع ولا يهمك هذا كان تأثير الخبر

 ينهال العرق  فيى كالامطار
ويحمر وجهى كجمر النار 
والحمدلله السعر رجع زى ما كان بالنهار  
ههههههههههههه  :Big Grin:

----------


## بوغدير

الوضع ما يطن هل هو خبر لحظي ام سوف يعكس الصفقه  بانتظار راي اخونا بو مروان

----------


## M-elgendy

:016:   
ربنا يستر ........

----------


## لبنان

الخبر  الظاهر جيد  للين  وليس  سلبي

----------


## توفيق12

> الخبر الظاهر جيد للين وليس سلبي

 نعم لو كان سيئ للين كنا شفنا الزوج صعد

----------


## لبنان

معقوله  اليابان  صنعت  شي  لعبه  جديدة

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

ما هذ االغباء فى الين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## لبنان

طمنونا  يا  شباب  كنتو  مقربين  الستوبات  شي  والله  بدكن تزعلو  المعلم  ابو مروان

----------


## بوغدير

https://forum.arabictrader.com/t67928.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t67926.html  الاخبار سلبيه لكن لا اعرف ماذا حدث

----------


## M-elgendy

> طمنونا  يا  شباب  كنتو  مقربين  الستوبات  شي  والله  بدكن تزعلو  المعلم  ابو مروان

 والله يا لبنان ما كنت حاطط استوب اصلا خالص
وفجأه زى ما انت شايف كده والصفقه عامله معايا -100 ومش عارف اعمل ايه

----------


## توفيق12

الحمد لله ما كنت داخل اصلا
بس ان شاء الله السعر يصعد

----------


## بوغدير

بالنسبه لي انا عندي عقود مو بعيده عنك  141.78 وانشاء الله ترجع لها

----------


## لبنان

> والله يا لبنان ما كنت حاطط استوب اصلا خالص
> وفجأه زى ما انت شايف كده والصفقه عامله معايا -100 ومش عارف اعمل ايه

 يا صاحبي انا اول  مرة  بكبر  العقد  كان  معي  النقطه ب 10  كنت  حاطط  الستوب على الدخول  وبعيد عن  الكمبيوتر  نظرة  الان  وتفاجات  ولكن السعر صار راجع   كذا مرة  الى  بعد منطقة الدخول  يعني  فيك  تزبط  اوضاعك

----------


## لبنان

سعر اليورو  وصل الى عند  التوصيه   ولكن  الوضع  بيخوف   
بعدين  اين  اخونا   كويتي  الذي  يعرف التعامل مع  اوقات  الاخبار

----------


## M-elgendy

> يا صاحبي انا اول  مرة  بكبر  العقد  كان  معي  النقطه ب 10  كنت  حاطط  الستوب على الدخول  وبعيد عن  الكمبيوتر  نظرة  الان  وتفاجات  ولكن السعر صار راجع   كذا مرة  الى  بعد منطقة الدخول  يعني  فيك  تزبط  اوضاعك

 الشئ الوحيد اللى مطمنى ومخلينى صابر ان النقطه 141.20 مش عارف يخترقها ويستقر اسفلها
اعتقد انها قد تكون نقطة دعم           
وينك يا غااااااالى يابو مروان

----------


## بوغدير

انشاء الله يرجع فوق

----------


## توفيق12

مشكلة فعلا هذه الاخبار

----------


## M-elgendy

بإذن الله

----------


## alshaweesh

> معقوله اليابان صنعت شي لعبه جديدة

  هههههههههههههههههههههه
على الرغم مما حدث في السوق
خليتني اضحك غصب  :015:

----------


## Leonardo

طيب يا جماعة هل الاخبار دى بيبقى معلوم وقتها ان مثلا فلان الفلانى هيقول كلمة او خبر الساعة كذا نقوم نعمل حسابنا ولا ملهاش مواعيد الاخبار دى ؟؟

----------


## بوغدير

المشكله اخوي الاخبار سيئه على الين والغريبه انه نزل المجنون نزله قويه  هذا الشي يحير  بس انشاء الله يعاود الصعود لأن النزول ما كان له اي مبرر

----------


## بوغدير

> طيب يا جماعة هل الاخبار دى بيبقى معلوم وقتها ان مثلا فلان الفلانى هيقول كلمة او خبر الساعة كذا نقوم نعمل حسابنا ولا ملهاش مواعيد الاخبار دى ؟؟

 اي نعم له مواعيد وتجدها بمفكرة المتداول العربي  لكن للأسف من التعب نسيت موعدها

----------


## hhm75

> المشكله اخوي الاخبار سيئه على الين والغريبه انه نزل المجنون نزله قويه  هذا الشي يحير  بس انشاء الله يعاود الصعود لأن النزول ما كان له اي مبرر

 100% :015:  :015:

----------


## أبو خليل

راي الشخصي يا جماعة انه الاخبار السيئة على اليابان هي في صالح العملة وليست في صالح سوق الاسهم او المصاع خاصة لهذا سيتم الذهاب الى العملة وليس الىبورصة سوق الاسهم اليابانية والله اعلم ،،

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
أسف واكرر أسفي 
بس من التعب والصداع غفيت بالنوم 
ارجو معذرتي 
لحضات واطمئنكم

----------


## بوغدير

اممممم  يعني اخوي بو خليل تعتقد الازواج المرتبطه بالين سوف تواصل الهبوط  مع العلم ان الخبر جدا سلبي وجاء اسوء من المتوقع

----------


## M-elgendy

ولا يهمك ابو مروان 
الله يكون فى عونك

----------


## بوغدير

شوف بو خليل المجنون بدأ بالصعود

----------


## بوغدير

وعليكم السلام  نوم العوافي اخوي بو مروان

----------


## بوغدير

M-elgendy  ارجو ان تكون مرتاح الحين  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljooore

الاسترالي دولار  
كم هدفه شراء

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون   والله اعلم المتوقع صعود  سأضع اهدافه على شأن ترتاحو  بأذن الله اهدافه  الهدف الاول  144.52  الهدف الثني  147.40  الستوب   139.50  مجرد يتحقق الهدف الاول بأذن الله للهدف الثاني  والله اعلم  يطلع ينزل بيروح الهدف غصب عنه مو بكيفه مالم يضرب الستوب  وأن شاء الله مايضرب  ملاحظة  انا من عادتي اقتنص فرصة دخول وادخل والستوب صغير وانوه عليها ودائما اكرر رفع الستوب مع الارتفاع والربح اما بالهدف او القناعة مثلا المجنون معطي مايقارب 150 نقطة ماشاء الله الا الهدف اجني بالقناعة او ارفع الستوب واحجز جزء من الربح على الاقل 50 نقطة  مشكلتكم ماتنفذو النصيحة   لاتزعلو مني والله الذي بيده الارزاق محبه لكم بالخير  الان هذه توصية والستوب بعيد على شأن ترتاحو  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  والله الموفق  والله يرزقنا ويرزقكم ويبعد عنا الخسارة قول أمين  للمعلومية   انا محتفظ بصفقة بالمجنون من امس بسعر 136.28  واضارب بصفقة اخرى وهكذا  وانا متاكد مافي احد أستفاد من التوصية كاملة بالرغم التوصية امس 136.33 على ماأضن كم ماشاء معطية مايقارب 650 نقطة ونوهت اكثر من مرة المجنون ذاهب فواق أنا لا دخل في شؤن اداراتكم لمحافظكم ولاكن هكذا تعلمت من السوق وأسف على التطفل أنا بجتهد ممكن اصيب واخطى  والله من وراء القصد

----------


## بوغدير

بالعكس اخوي بو مروان انا واحد من الناس استفاد ولله الحمد  ولم اخسر اليوم الا لربكتي وقمت بغلق عمليات الشراء وكانت من مناطق متفرقه وكلها ربحانه  والحمدلله لكن سرعة النزول لم استطع اغلاقها كلها على ربح لكن الحمدلله تقريبا لصفقة اليوم لم اخسر  الكثير وانشاء الله تتعوض عند وصول الى الهدف الاول وزياده فوقهم بوسه  احترامي وتقديري

----------


## بوغدير

اخوي بو مروان اعتقد انشاء الله بعد الوصول لهدف 144.52  هناك مقاومه قويه عند 145.12

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترالي دولار  
> كم هدفه شراء

 اذا لم يكسر 6857 
بأذن الله ذاهب كهدف اول 7000 لل 7030 
والله اعلم 
وله اهداف كثيرة لو وصل للهدف الاول  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  والله اعلم المتوقع صعود بأذن الله  الاهداف بأذن الله  الهدف الاول  133  الهدف الثاني  135.17  الهدف الثالث  138 + -  تحقق هدف بأذن الله للهدف الاخر  الستوب   129.28  واكرر يطلع فوق تحت مالم يضرب الستوب  بأذن الله للاهداف  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  والله اعلم اتوقع نزول لل 1.3200 + -  والارتداد منها  لو نزل شراء من بعد مراقبة الرجاء عدم الاستعجال  واكرر لا للاستعجال  بأذن الله هدفنا   1.3350 تقريبا  او القناعة  الستوب من 20 لل 30 نقطة  والله الموفق  لااااااااااااااااااااا للااااااااااااااااستعجال   فوات ربح ولا خسارة

 اليورو دولار   والله اعلم  نزل لل 1.3174 وارتد منها  الان متوقع نزول 1.3150 + -  على شأن كذا انا قلت لا للاستعجال  والله اعلم لأخذ مراكز شراء جيدة شكله ناوي 1.3950   من النقطة 3150 تقريبا ارتد منه ندخل شراءءءءءء  والهدف بأذن الله 1.3410   الستوب نقطة الارتداد ناقص 20 نقطة  واكرر رفع الستوب مع الارتفاع ولو لمركز الدخول   والله الموفق  كسر 1.3120 يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه به

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  الباوند دولار  السعر الحالي  1.4309  التوصية للتعرف على اتجاه الكيبل نازل او صاعد  الاهداف بأذن الله سأضع اهداف بعيدة  الهدف الاول  1.4888  الهدف الثاني  1.5380  الستوب  1.4109  ضرب الستوب  اتجاهه دايركت  1.3950  1.3550   واقرب الصعود من الهبوط وبنسبة 70% والله اعلم  بشرط البقاء فوق  1.4260 ولتاكيد اكثر   اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات او يوم فوق  1.4375  والله اعلم   اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  تحقق الاهداف بعلم الغيب   العلم يقول هذه اهدافه والله اعلم   والله الموفق   والله من وراء القصد

----------


## aljameel

ولان أستاذنكم للصلاة 
تحياتي 
توصيات بالكوم اليوم 
سامحونا

----------


## Leonardo

نستنى التأكيد على الكيبل يا جميل ؟

----------


## Leonardo

*اوك تقبل الله منك ان شاء الله*

----------


## aljameel

> نستنى التأكيد على الكيبل يا جميل ؟

 والله اعلم   الكيبل متوقع نزول لل 1.4255 + - تقريبا  لو نزل وارتد منها ادخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف الاول بأن الله 1.4440 رقم مميز  والله الموفق

----------


## Leonardo

> والله اعلم   الكيبل متوقع نزول لل 1.4255 + - تقريبا  لو نزل وارتد منها ادخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف الاول بأن الله 1.4440 رقم مميز  والله الموفق

 
تسلم ايدك يا غالى والله .. على فكرة لسه كنت بدعيلك فى صلاة الفجر ان ربنا يرزقك بالرزق الحلال الوفير و يرحم والديك و جدودك .. بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار من اراد ريح رأسه يضع الستوب 1.3115 
لأنها نقطة انعكاس السعر لو عنده نية نزول 
وعكس الصفقة والله اعلم من بعد مراقبة 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> تسلم ايدك يا غالى والله .. على فكرة لسه كنت بدعيلك فى صلاة الفجر ان ربنا يرزقك بالرزق الحلال الوفير و يرحم والديك و جدودك .. بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 ويرحم والديك وجدانك 
جزاك الله خير 
بأذن الله تلاقي الخير كله 
من أين أنت اخي

----------


## Leonardo

> ويرحم والديك وجدانك 
> جزاك الله خير 
> بأذن الله تلاقي الخير كله 
> من أين أنت اخي

 من مصر حضرتك و اسمى محمد و عندى 22 سنة بكالوريوس هندسة اتصالات ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> من مصر حضرتك و اسمى محمد و عندى 22 سنة بكالوريوس هندسة اتصالات ان شاء الله

 هلا اخي اتشرف بمعرفتك ياباشمهندس 
انت راقبه الان هو نزل لل 280 ماانتبهت عليها راقبه لو نزل وممكن يكتفى نزول الله اعلم اذا ماطلع فوق 4333 والله اعلم ينزل 
والله الموفق

----------


## Leonardo

> هلا اخي اتشرف بمعرفتك ياباشمهندس 
> انت راقبه الان هو نزل لل 280 ماانتبهت عليها راقبه لو نزل وممكن يكتفى نزول الله اعلم اذا ماطلع فوق 4333 والله اعلم ينزل 
> والله الموفق

 الشرف ليا طبعا ..
حاضر هراقبه و ربنا يكرم ان شاء الله لكن معلش هتقل على حضرتك لو لقيت الفرصة المناسبة للدخول يا ريت حضرتك تنبهنا و شكرا جزيلا  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## khedr

والله .... يا اخ الجميل كلمه شكر وتقدير لك  وبارك الله لك علي عملك هذا ............................ ...................  ياتري فين صاحبنا اللي كان عازمنا علي  فنجان قهوه( موكلي) ياتري بيكون ناااايم ....ام........... في رحله اصطياد للمجنون

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون   والله اعلم المتوقع صعود  سأضع اهدافه على شأن ترتاحو  بأذن الله اهدافه  الهدف الاول  144.52  الهدف الثني  147.40  الستوب   139.50  مجرد يتحقق الهدف الاول بأذن الله للهدف الثاني  والله اعلم  يطلع ينزل بيروح الهدف غصب عنه مو بكيفه مالم يضرب الستوب  وأن شاء الله مايضرب  ملاحظة  انا من عادتي اقتنص فرصة دخول وادخل والستوب صغير وانوه عليها ودائما اكرر رفع الستوب مع الارتفاع والربح اما بالهدف او القناعة مثلا المجنون معطي مايقارب 150 نقطة ماشاء الله الا الهدف اجني بالقناعة او ارفع الستوب واحجز جزء من الربح على الاقل 50 نقطة  مشكلتكم ماتنفذو النصيحة   لاتزعلو مني والله الذي بيده الارزاق محبه لكم بالخير  الان هذه توصية والستوب بعيد على شأن ترتاحو  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  والله الموفق  والله يرزقنا ويرزقكم ويبعد عنا الخسارة قول أمين  للمعلومية   انا محتفظ بصفقة بالمجنون من امس بسعر 136.28  واضارب بصفقة اخرى وهكذا  وانا متاكد مافي احد أستفاد من التوصية كاملة بالرغم التوصية امس 136.33 على ماأضن كم ماشاء معطية مايقارب 650 نقطة ونوهت اكثر من مرة المجنون ذاهب فواق أنا لا دخل في شؤن اداراتكم لمحافظكم ولاكن هكذا تعلمت من السوق وأسف على التطفل أنا بجتهد ممكن اصيب واخطى  والله من وراء القصد

 بارك الله فيك يا جميل ولكن هل هذه النظره لسه وارده بعد ان كسر 142 نزول هل محتمل يزور 144 بعد هذا النزول الى بعد الخبر ؟

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

جميل بالنسبه للمجنون ما هيه افضل نقطه للشراء؟

----------


## aljameel

> جميل بالنسبه للمجنون ما هيه افضل نقطه للشراء؟

 لحضهههههههه

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون   والله اعلم المتوقع صعود  سأضع اهدافه على شأن ترتاحو  بأذن الله اهدافه  الهدف الاول  144.52  الهدف الثني  147.40  الستوب   139.50  مجرد يتحقق الهدف الاول بأذن الله للهدف الثاني  والله اعلم  يطلع ينزل بيروح الهدف غصب عنه مو بكيفه مالم يضرب الستوب  وأن شاء الله مايضرب  ملاحظة  انا من عادتي اقتنص فرصة دخول وادخل والستوب صغير وانوه عليها ودائما اكرر رفع الستوب مع الارتفاع والربح اما بالهدف او القناعة مثلا المجنون معطي مايقارب 150 نقطة ماشاء الله الا الهدف اجني بالقناعة او ارفع الستوب واحجز جزء من الربح على الاقل 50 نقطة  مشكلتكم ماتنفذو النصيحة   لاتزعلو مني والله الذي بيده الارزاق محبه لكم بالخير  الان هذه توصية والستوب بعيد على شأن ترتاحو  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  والله الموفق  والله يرزقنا ويرزقكم ويبعد عنا الخسارة قول أمين  للمعلومية   انا محتفظ بصفقة بالمجنون من امس بسعر 136.28  واضارب بصفقة اخرى وهكذا  وانا متاكد مافي احد أستفاد من التوصية كاملة بالرغم التوصية امس 136.33 على ماأضن كم ماشاء معطية مايقارب 650 نقطة ونوهت اكثر من مرة المجنون ذاهب فواق أنا لا دخل في شؤن اداراتكم لمحافظكم ولاكن هكذا تعلمت من السوق وأسف على التطفل أنا بجتهد ممكن اصيب واخطى  والله من وراء القصد

 والله اعلم  هينزل المجنون لل 139.50 تقريبا  والاترتداد منها بأذن الله  سيصعد بحول الله وقوته  والهدف بأذن الله   144.50  الستوب نقطة الارتداد  والله اعلم  واصل نزول متوقع اهداف تحت  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  والله اعلم المتوقع صعود بأذن الله  الاهداف بأذن الله  الهدف الاول  133  الهدف الثاني  135.17  الهدف الثالث  138 + -  تحقق هدف بأذن الله للهدف الاخر  الستوب   129.28  واكرر يطلع فوق تحت مالم يضرب الستوب  بأذن الله للاهداف  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى   والله الموفق

 اليورو ين  والله اعلم هو له هدف عند 129.80  وصل لما هو متوقع تقريبا  هل اكتفى نزول الله اعلم  لو ارتد منها بأذن الله لاهدفنا  لو واصل نزول نراقب نقطة الاستوب متوقع الارتداد منها تقريبا  واصل نزول يكون له اهداف تحت  بجميع الاحوال الستوب كما هو موضح بالتوصية  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

المجنون عنده دعم قوي عند 140.58 تقريبا

----------


## aljameel

> والله .... يا اخ الجميل كلمه شكر وتقدير لك  وبارك الله لك علي عملك هذا ............................ ...................  ياتري فين صاحبنا اللي كان عازمنا علي فنجان قهوه( موكلي) ياتري بيكون ناااايم ....ام........... في رحله اصطياد للمجنون

 هلا وغلا 
حتى قبل ساعتين نائم الان لا اعرف

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي  98.57  والله اعلم   لو ماكسر 98.22  كسرها الابتعاد عنه  هدفه بأذن الله  100  والله اعلم  المهم للمراقبه وعدم الاستعجال   الستوب  98.22  والله الموفق

----------


## mokly

> هلا وغلا 
> حتى قبل ساعتين نائم الان لا اعرف

 موجود ولكنى اتابع فى صمت بصراحه مبدع كما عاهدت فيك دائما جزاك الله خير

----------


## AltCtlDel

أخونا الجميل انا اشتريت المجنون على مرحلتين الخسارة الان 40 و 80 نقطة. ماذا تنصح بالنسبة لوقف الخسارة ؟ ولك الشكر.

----------


## user0101

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي  98.57  والله اعلم   لو ماكسر 98.22  كسرها الابتعاد عنه  هدفه بأذن الله  100  والله اعلم  المهم للمراقبه وعدم الاستعجال   الستوب  98.22   والله الموفق

 أخي عنده هدف جنوبي على97.79وهذا مرتبط بكسر 98.57 أو الهدف الشمالي عند99.89وذلك بعد إختراق النقطة 98.80   والعلم عند الله

----------


## khedr

> موجود ولكنى اتابع فى صمت بصراحه مبدع كما عاهدت فيك دائما جزاك الله خير

 طيب خير.... ماتشد حيلك كده  مع اخونا الجميل   زي مااانت شااايف  الرجل بارك الله فيه لا يبخل ولا يكل ولا يمل  شويه حاجات  موكليه كده  جميله علي شويه ملحوظات تعليميه من ابداعااااتك منتظرين المشاركه بقوه.... مااااشي والقهوه المره دي...... برضه  عندك :Teeth Smile:

----------


## mokly

> طيب خير.... ماتشد حيلك كده  مع اخونا الجميل  زي مااانت شااايف الرجل بارك الله فيه لا يبخل ولا يكل ولا يمل  شويه حاجات موكليه كده جميله علي شويه ملحوظات تعليميه من ابداعااااتك منتظرين المشاركه بقوه.... مااااشي والقهوه المره دي...... برضه عندك

 لايفتى ومالك فى المدينه
عامة المجنون فوق 140.5 للشراء وليس للبيع 
هايغلبنا شويه فى مناطق حول 141  الى ان يعدل مؤشراته على فريم الساعه 
والله اعلم

----------


## AltCtlDel

أخونا الجميل هل ما زال هدف 144.5 ممكنا للمجنون. يرجى تحديث التوصية ووقف الخسارة ان أمكن. و لكم جزيل الشكر.

----------


## Scarface

يا جماعة الخير ويش رايكم في الكندي مع الأمريكي طالما على هذا المستوى ولم يكسر 1.2750 هل يرجع للهبوط؟؟ 
أحب اسمع آرائكم الحلوة.

----------


## simpa2000f

بدأ المهرجان ياشباب صعود للمجنون والكيبل     :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljooore

> يا جماعة الخير ويش رايكم في الكندي مع الأمريكي طالما على هذا المستوى ولم يكسر 1.2750 هل يرجع للهبوط؟؟ 
> أحب اسمع آرائكم الحلوة.

  
ان شاء الله يردون عليك بس  اقترح تصبر عليه شوي

----------


## simpa2000f

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   اخوي جميل مازلت اصر على تعليم طريقتك في المتاجره رغم انك حلفت بالله انك تتعامل مع السوق بالشوكه والسكين وانا مصدق ولكن فرغت نفسي اليوم لمعرفه كيف بدأت في الفوركس من خلال متابعت مشاركات ومواضيعك ووجدت في اشياء كثيره تنم عن معرفه في سوق الفوركس وانك شرحت عدة استراتيجيات في المنتدى وانك بدأت من الصفر وانك تعلمت من الاخ موكلي اشياء كثيره وانا الان اريد ان اتعلم منك طريقتك في المتاجره ولتكن على شكل اسئله :  1- ماذا تفعل اول ما تبدأ بتحليل عمله  2- كيف تحدد الهدف والاستوب  3- كيف معرفة الاتجاه العام للعمله 4- الفريمات المستخدم في التحليل  5- كيف تضع التوصيه  وفي النهاية ارجوا انك لاتنزعج من اصراري على تعلم   همسه : اليوم الحمد الله الغله 150 نقطه ولله الحمد

----------


## Ahmed Hamed

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   اخوي جميل مازلت اصر على تعليم طريقتك في المتاجره رغم انك حلفت بالله انك تتعامل مع السوق بالشوكه والسكين وانا مصدق ولكن فرغت نفسي اليوم لمعرفه كيف بدأت في الفوركس من خلال متابعت مشاركات ومواضيعك ووجدت في اشياء كثيره تنم عن معرفه في سوق الفوركس وانك شرحت عدة استراتيجيات في المنتدى وانك بدأت من الصفر وانك تعلمت من الاخ موكلي اشياء كثيره وانا الان اريد ان اتعلم منك طريقتك في المتاجره ولتكن على شكل اسئله :  1- ماذا تفعل اول ما تبدأ بتحليل عمله  2- كيف تحدد الهدف والاستوب  3- كيف معرفة الاتجاه العام للعمله 4- الفريمات المستخدم في التحليل  5- كيف تضع التوصيه  وفي النهاية ارجوا انك لاتنزعج من اصراري على تعلم    همسه : اليوم الحمد الله الغله 150 نقطه ولله الحمد

  
انا امعك بشده و أثق انا اخون الجميل فعلا لن يتأخر.

----------


## لبنان

شو  صاير  المجنون  عقلان  والذهب  هبلان

----------


## aljooore

محد صاحي اصلا هالايام البنان

----------


## mostafa_anwr

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله عم جميل مش باين اليوم؟؟؟

----------


## Leonardo

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله عم جميل مش باين اليوم؟؟؟

 هتلاقيه نايم شوية بس 
الراجل دا بيتعب معانا اووووووووى و بينا كل فترة من نص ساعة ل ساعتين بالكتير و يقوم تانى و دايما معانا .. ربنا يجازيه كل خير يا رب  :Hands:

----------


## Al-Diaa

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته    اخوي جميل مازلت اصر على تعليم طريقتك في المتاجره رغم انك حلفت بالله انك تتعامل مع السوق بالشوكه والسكين وانا مصدق ولكن فرغت نفسي اليوم لمعرفه كيف بدأت في الفوركس من خلال متابعت مشاركات ومواضيعك ووجدت في اشياء كثيره تنم عن معرفه في سوق الفوركس وانك شرحت عدة استراتيجيات في المنتدى وانك بدأت من الصفر وانك تعلمت من الاخ موكلي اشياء كثيره وانا الان اريد ان اتعلم منك طريقتك في المتاجره ولتكن على شكل اسئله :  1- ماذا تفعل اول ما تبدأ بتحليل عمله  2- كيف تحدد الهدف والاستوب  3- كيف معرفة الاتجاه العام للعمله 4- الفريمات المستخدم في التحليل  5- كيف تضع التوصيه  وفي النهاية ارجوا انك لاتنزعج من اصراري على تعلم    همسه : اليوم الحمد الله الغله 150 نقطه ولله الحمد

 وأنا بتمنى من الأخ جميل شرح الاسلوب ولدي رغبة كبيرة بالتعلم منك 
تحياتي

----------


## mido1989

اخى الجميل ارجو افادتى فى اليورو من فضلكم

----------


## لبنان

> محد صاحي اصلا هالايام البنان

 يا  اختي  الحمد  لله  يلي  بيعرف  يروض  اليورو ين  ويلعب معهم  بيطلع  رزق  كبير 
وانت  شوفي  كم  فرصه  صار  عاطي

----------


## simpa2000f

> ان شاء الله يردون عليك بس اقترح تصبر عليه شوي

   محاوله  في التحليل وان شاء الله اكون على صواب   الدولار/كندي هو في موجه صاعده هدفها1.2728 طالما ان السعر فوق 1.2625 فلا خوف ولكن الحذر لو قفل تحتها بيكون هبوط هدفه 1.2522 هذا رأي   هذا اولى محاولاتي في التحليل

----------


## لبنان

وين  غايب  يا  ابو مروان  الله  يعطيك  الصحة والعافيه  طمنا  عنك

----------


## M-elgendy

> وين  غايب  يا  ابو مروان  الله  يعطيك  الصحة والعافيه  طمنا  عنك

   :Sad:    :Sad:    :Sad:    :Sad:

----------


## أبو عدنان

عسى المانع خير أخي أبو مروان !

----------


## abu-ali

في انتظارك أخي الجميل

----------


## aljameel

اليوم انا مشغول ماعليش  أسف 
والان المبارة بعد المبارة 
على السريع 
والله اعلم  
الكيبل لل 470 لل 480 
المجنون لل 143.20 
والله اعلم

----------


## أبو عدنان

و اليورو ين أخي الجميل شو وضعو؟ 
انا شاري من ال 130.64

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

الشباب ينتظرونك بفارق الصبر لا تطول علينا . الله يجزاك خير.

----------


## بسيم محمد

> اليوم انا مشغول ماعليش أسف 
> والان المبارة بعد المبارة 
> على السريع 
> والله اعلم  
> الكيبل لل 470 لل 480 
> المجنون لل 143.20 
> والله اعلم

 قصدك ( 1.4470 و 1.4480 ) أو ( 1.4700 و 1.4800 ) ؟

----------


## بوغدير

> قصدك ( 1.4470 و 1.4480 ) أو ( 1.4700 و 1.4800 ) ؟

 يقصد ( 1.4470 و 1.4480 )  احترامي وتقديري

----------


## بسيم محمد

سلمت يداك يا بوغدير

----------


## ابوجراح

مبروك الفوز يا الجميل  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljooore

> اليوم انا مشغول ماعليش أسف 
> والان المبارة بعد المبارة 
> على السريع 
> والله اعلم  
> الكيبل لل 470 لل 480 
> المجنون لل 143.20 
> والله اعلم

  
يالله مبرررررررروك الفوز لازم كمن توصيه حلوه عشانا

----------


## aljameel

> مبروك الفوز يا الجميل

 الله يبارك فيك   

> يالله مبرررررررروك الفوز لازم كمن توصيه حلوه عشانا

 الله يبارك فيكي 
خلونا نفتش على فرصة 
بس اشوف فرصة سأنوه عليها بأذن الله

----------


## CheFX

مبروك يا الجميل الفوز 
شو اخبار الكيبل اليوم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي  98.63  والله اعلم  المتوقع صعود   يبغاله صبر الدور عليه  الهدف بأذن الله  100 لل 110  سأضع ستوبان اختار ميناسب  98.47 او 98.22  والله الموفق

----------


## أبو عدنان

أخي الجميل ما وضع اليويو ين؟ لأني شاري من 130.64

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين  السعر الحالي  86  والله اعلم  المتوقع صعود  الان متوقع نزول لل 85.50 + - تقريبا مراقبته عند النقطة هذه متوقع الارتداد منها  لو ارتد ندخل شراء   والستوب نقطة الارتداد وتحريك الستوب مع الارتفاع  والهدف بأذن الله  88 لل 88.20  او القناعة  والله الموفق  الرجاء لا للاستعجال   ا

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل ما وضع اليويو ين؟ لأني شاري من 130.64

  
اخي كموجه عامة صاعد فوق 130 
ولاكن اليورو اثر عليه  
انا واضع الاستوب 129.33 
اما الالتزام بالستوب او مع الارتفاع عند نقطة دخولك او قريب منها اغلق حتى الفترة الاسيوية 
ونقرر عليه ولك الخيار

----------


## أبو عدنان

> اخي كموجه عامة صاعد فوق 130 
> ولاكن اليورو اثر عليه  
> انا واضع الاستوب 129.33 
> اما الالتزام بالستوب او مع الارتفاع عند نقطة دخولك او قريب منها اغلق حتى الفترة الاسيوية 
> ونقرر عليه ولك الخيار

 
بارك الله فيك أخي 
شكرا

----------


## simpa2000f

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   اخوي جميل مازلت اصر على تعليم طريقتك في المتاجره رغم انك حلفت بالله انك تتعامل مع السوق بالشوكه والسكين وانا مصدق ولكن فرغت نفسي اليوم لمعرفه كيف بدأت في الفوركس من خلال متابعت مشاركات ومواضيعك ووجدت في اشياء كثيره تنم عن معرفه في سوق الفوركس وانك شرحت عدة استراتيجيات في المنتدى وانك بدأت من الصفر وانك تعلمت من الاخ موكلي اشياء كثيره وانا الان اريد ان اتعلم منك طريقتك في المتاجره ولتكن على شكل اسئله :  1- ماذا تفعل اول ما تبدأ بتحليل عمله  2- كيف تحدد الهدف والاستوب  3- كيف معرفة الاتجاه العام للعمله 4- الفريمات المستخدم في التحليل  5- كيف تضع التوصيه  وفي النهاية ارجوا انك لاتنزعج من اصراري على تعلم    همسه : اليوم الحمد الله الغله 150 نقطه ولله الحمد

  :Noco:  :Noco:  :Noco:  :Noco:  :Noco:

----------


## aljameel

> اليوم انا مشغول ماعليش أسف 
> والان المبارة بعد المبارة 
> على السريع 
> والله اعلم  
> الكيبل لل 470 لل 480 
> المجنون لل 143.20 
> والله اعلم

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الكيبل يصل للهدف +1 احلى 85 نقطة  مبروووووك لمن دخل ومبرووك لمن دخل من البارح واحلى 200 نقطة  عقبال المجنون يصل هدفه بأذن الله

----------


## بوغدير

> سلمت يداك يا بوغدير

   سلمت دنياك يالغالي  احترامي وتقديري

----------


## بوغدير

يعطيك العافيه بو مروان والله يرحم والديك وجدانك على هذا العطاء ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك  بو مروان ما زالت دي عقود مفتوحه على المجنون احب اعرف اي نقاط جيده للشراء الان  وهل الاهداف التي بعد 143.20 كما ذكرت سابقا ام ان هناك تحديث  بانتظار تحليلك  احترامي وتقديري

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.4466  الحمد لله وصل للهدف 1.4480  والله اعلم  الان متوقع نزول لاخذ مراكز شراء وليست دعوة للبيع بحدود مابين 1.4400 1.4350 تقريبا  من اراد يغامر هذا شأنه  متوقع ارتداد من النقاط المذكوره  وهدفنا بأذن الله  1.4550  او القناعة  الستوب نقطة الارتداد  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال الدخول من بعد مراقبة  واذا أستجد جديد سأنوه علية  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> يعطيك العافيه بو مروان والله يرحم والديك وجدانك على هذا العطاء ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك  بو مروان ما زالت دي عقود مفتوحه على المجنون احب اعرف اي نقاط جيده للشراء الان  وهل الاهداف التي بعد 143.20 كما ذكرت سابقا ام ان هناك تحديث  بانتظار تحليلك  احترامي وتقديري

 جزاك الله خير 
بأذن الله بوغدير قول يارب

----------


## M-elgendy

> يعطيك العافيه بو مروان والله يرحم والديك وجدانك على هذا العطاء ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك  بو مروان ما زالت دي عقود مفتوحه على المجنون احب اعرف اي نقاط جيده للشراء الان  وهل الاهداف التي بعد 143.20 كما ذكرت سابقا ام ان هناك تحديث  بانتظار تحليلك  احترامي وتقديري

 ادعم صوتى لصوتك بو غدير  
لان انا كمان فى نفس الحيره ومش عارف اعمل ايه
ياريت يا بومروان لو اعرف نصائحك 
وياريت ايضاً لو تقولى هل ينفع ادخل الباوند دولار الان ؟؟
لان والله ما لحقت الهدف الاول ؟ 
فى انتظار ردك ابو مرواااان

----------


## بوغدير

> جزاك الله خير 
> بأذن الله بوغدير قول يارب

 يارب

----------


## بوغدير

بو مروان عند الوصول للهدف 143.20 هل نغلق الصفقات ام الى الاهداف الاخرى ؟

----------


## بوغدير

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   المجنون   والله اعلم المتوقع صعود  سأضع اهدافه على شأن ترتاحو  بأذن الله اهدافه  الهدف الاول  144.52  الهدف الثني  147.40  الستوب   139.50  مجرد يتحقق الهدف الاول بأذن الله للهدف الثاني  والله اعلم  يطلع ينزل بيروح الهدف غصب عنه مو بكيفه مالم يضرب الستوب  وأن شاء الله مايضرب  ملاحظة

   هذا ما اقصد

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان عند الوصول للهدف 143.20 هل نغلق الصفقات ام الى الاهداف الاخرى ؟

 خليه يوصل وبعدها لكل حادث حديث 
ونصيحة ريح بالك وفكر بغيرة

----------


## khalid shafik

السلام عليكم الأخ / الجميل 
أولا بارك الله فيك وأرجو قبول متابعتي لشخصكم الكريم
ثانيا هل سعر الدولار / ين مناسب للشراء الأن حسب توصية حضرتك
وتحياتي ودعواتي لك بالتوفيق والسداد

----------


## hhm75

تحية للجميع اخبار اليورو/دولار ماهي هل ابقي على الشراء 1.3330    انتظر ام اخرج  بماذا تنصحون

----------


## بوغدير

مشكلتي شغال عليه بروحه ونادر وما افتح صفقات على ازواج اخرى  بس باذن الله راح اتابع توصياتك الثانيه  احترامي وتقديري

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم الأخ / الجميل 
> أولا بارك الله فيك وأرجو قبول متابعتي لشخصكم الكريم
> ثانيا هل سعر الدولار / ين مناسب للشراء الأن حسب توصية حضرتك
> وتحياتي ودعواتي لك بالتوفيق والسداد

 الله يحيك اخي هلا وغلا  اقتنصه لو نزل  وفالك بأذن الله او القناعة  100 103  قول يارب  الستوب   98.20  والله يرزقك

----------


## khalid shafik

> الله يحيك اخي هلا وغلا  اقتنصه لو نزل  وفالك بأذن الله او القناعة  100 103  قول يارب  الستوب   98.20  والله يرزقك

  أشكرك علي الرد وبارك الله وفيك تم الدخول من سعر 98.65 وأرجو من الله أن تكون صفقة موفقة للجميع مع العلم هذه أول صفقة لي في عالم الفوركس وأحببت أن تكون البداية من خلال توصياتك القيمة ولك دعواتي وأحترامي

----------


## aljameel

> تحية للجميع اخبار اليورو/دولار ماهي هل ابقي على الشراء 1.3330 انتظر ام اخرج  بماذا تنصحون

 هلا اخي  أنت على اي اساس داخل من السعر هذا  والله اعلم  اذا لم يكسر 1.3168 وضعها لك استوب  فالك بأذن الله  1.3430 + -   والله يرزقك    والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أشكرك علي الرد وبارك الله وفيك تم الدخول من سعر 98.65 وأرجو من الله أن تكون صفقة موفقة للجميع مع العلم هذه أول صفقة لي في عالم الفوركس وأحببت أن تكون البداية من خلال توصياتك القيمة ولك دعواتي وأحترامي

 الله يكتب لك الرزق فيها يارب

----------


## hhm75

> هلا اخي  أنت على اي اساس داخل من السعر هذا  والله اعلم  اذا لم يكسر 1.3168 وضعها لك استوب  فالك بأذن الله  1.3430 + -   والله يرزقك    والله الموفق

 اولا شكرا لاهتمامك  دخلت السعر بشطارة غشيم ابن شهر باالتداول قلت ممكن يصل 1.34 بس من لحظتها السعر نازل

----------


## aljooore

اخوي بو مروانعندي سؤال طلوع الدولار ين هل لازم يصعد باقي الازواج المرتبطه فيه   لان عندي بيع للنيوزلندي ين والاسترالي ين  
السؤال الثاني لا تنساني لحد الان متوهقه بعقود المجنون اللي من 13720 تقريبا
؟

----------


## aljameel

> اولا شكرا لاهتمامك  دخلت السعر بشطارة غشيم ابن شهر باالتداول قلت ممكن يصل 1.34 بس من لحظتها السعر نازل

 بأذن الله يصل الهدف وتغلق على ربح

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي بو مروانعندي سؤال طلوع الدولار ين هل لازم يصعد باقي الازواج المرتبطه فيه لان عندي بيع للنيوزلندي ين والاسترالي ين  
> السؤال الثاني لا تنساني لحد الان متوهقه بعقود المجنون اللي من 13720 تقريبا
> ؟

 هو المفروض قروب الين تقريبا يصعدو مع بعض نادر مايختلفو بالاتجاه 
ومرات العملة المرتبطة مع الين تساعد على الصعود  
المجنون بصراحة شايف له اهداف فوق 
اقولك اتمنى ينزل اكون كذاب لاني فيه داخل شراء 
والله يبعد عنك الخسارة

----------


## hhm75

> بأذن الله يصل الهدف وتغلق على ربح

 غدا هناك اعلان عن اسعار الفائدة للمركزي الاوروبي هل تتوقع ان يهبط اليورو اثناء ذلك

----------


## alshreef2005

السلام عليكم تسجيل متابعه مسائيه مع استاذنا الجمال 
ايش رايك استاذنا فى الشارت ده 
قمتين اليورو دولار على فريم الاربع ساعات مع اعاده اختبار عن نقطه 61 فيبوناتشى 
اظن والله اعلم الهدف مفتوح شمالى ولا ايه رايك استاذنا

----------


## aljooore

> هو المفروض قروب الين تقريبا يصعدو مع بعض نادر مايختلفو بالاتجاه 
> ومرات العملة المرتبطة مع الين تساعد على الصعود  
> المجنون بصراحة شايف له اهداف فوق 
> اقولك اتمنى ينزل اكون كذاب لاني فيه داخل شراء 
> والله يبعد عنك الخسارة

   
شو الحل اسكر والا ممكن يحول شوي

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته    اخوي جميل مازلت اصر على تعليم طريقتك في المتاجره رغم انك حلفت بالله انك تتعامل مع السوق بالشوكه والسكين وانا مصدق ولكن فرغت نفسي اليوم لمعرفه كيف بدأت في الفوركس من خلال متابعت مشاركات ومواضيعك ووجدت في اشياء كثيره تنم عن معرفه في سوق الفوركس وانك شرحت عدة استراتيجيات في المنتدى وانك بدأت من الصفر وانك تعلمت من الاخ موكلي اشياء كثيره وانا الان اريد ان اتعلم منك طريقتك في المتاجره ولتكن على شكل اسئله :  1- ماذا تفعل اول ما تبدأ بتحليل عمله  2- كيف تحدد الهدف والاستوب  3- كيف معرفة الاتجاه العام للعمله 4- الفريمات المستخدم في التحليل  5- كيف تضع التوصيه  وفي النهاية ارجوا انك لاتنزعج من اصراري على تعلم    همسه : اليوم الحمد الله الغله 150 نقطه ولله الحمد

 اخي العزيز  ارجو أن تتحملني  اولا ماهو من طبعي اتجاهل مشاركة ولاكن ارسلت على الخاص كذا مرة  وسألت هنا كذا مرة واجبتك بقدر المستطاع وأنا لست حديد لتفله انا زجاج انكسر بحجر صغير  ثانيا انا ماحلفت بالله أني اتعامل مع السوق بالشوكة والسكين  أنا قلت الشوكة والسكين من باب المداعبة  ارجع للمشاركة وتاكد من ذلك فما احلف به بالله بأذن الله اكون صادق وليس مجبور بالحلف  ثالثا نصيحة لاترجع لمشاركتي القديمة لانها مشاركة مبتداء حتى لاتخسر  رابعا السيد موكولي موجود عضو بالمنتدى فبمكانك توجيه له أسئلتك واتمنى يفيدك  خامسا منتداك يعج بالمواهب والخبراء فبمكانك الاستفادة منهم  اخي أنت مدير تطلب من عضو غلبان يعلمك   وللمعلومية أنا لو طريقة واحدة اعمل بها فلن ابخل على الكل بها احلف على شأن تصدقني  المنتدى يعج بالمؤاشرات يمكنك الاستفادة منها  والله من وراء القصد

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم تسجيل متابعه مسائيه مع استاذنا الجمال 
> ايش رايك استاذنا فى الشارت ده 
> قمتين اليورو دولار على فريم الاربع ساعات مع اعاده اختبار عن نقطه 61 فيبوناتشى 
> اظن والله اعلم الهدف مفتوح شمالى ولا ايه رايك استاذنا

  
شارت جميل بارك الله فيك 
بأذن الله يصعد

----------


## توفيق12

شباب الحذر غدا من السوق خبر الفايدة الاوروبية 
وخبر اعانات البطالة الامريكية  انا شخصيا لن ادخل في اية صفقة

----------


## ابوجراح

> شباب الحذر غدا من السوق خبر الفايدة الاوروبية 
> وخبر اعانات البطالة الامريكية  انا شخصيا لن ادخل في اية صفقة

 *اخي الكريم  
قد فاز باللذات من كان جسورا  
اضبط ادارة رأس مالك  واعقلها وتوكل  
موفق ان شاء الله*

----------


## بوغدير

الحمدلله وصل للهدف 141.20 وزياده بعد فوقه ب 4 نقاط  بانتظار باقي الاهداف

----------


## aljameel

> اليوم انا مشغول ماعليش أسف 
> والان المبارة بعد المبارة 
> على السريع 
> والله اعلم  
> الكيبل لل 470 لل 480 
> المجنون لل 143.20 
> والله اعلم

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  80 الكيبل  100 بالمجنون  الحمد لله وصل الهدف السريع وفوقهم

----------


## M-elgendy

> الحمدلله وصل للهدف 141.20 وزياده بعد فوقه ب 4 نقاط  بانتظار باقي الاهداف

 اكيد تقصد 143.20 يا غالى  
ياريت لو بو مروان يقول لنا ما الجديد
مازلت محتار   :016:

----------


## aljameel

> الحمدلله وصل للهدف 141.20 وزياده بعد فوقه ب 4 نقاط  بانتظار باقي الاهداف

 بأذن الله  
قول يارب

----------


## aljameel

> اكيد تقصد 143.20 يا غالى  
> ياريت لو بو مروان يقول لنا ما الجديد
> مازلت محتار

 محتار بيش

----------


## بوغدير

يارب

----------


## M-elgendy

يا استاذ جميل هوا مفيش اى نزول هيحصل للمجنون ؟؟
ولا هيكمل على طوووول على 144 ؟؟

----------


## بوغدير

> اكيد تقصد 143.20 يا غالى  
> ياريت لو بو مروان يقول لنا ما الجديد
> مازلت محتار

 اي نعم اخوي محمد مثل ما تفضلت  وما زالت لدي عقودي وعندما احجز جزء من الارباح باذن الله ويكون بعيد عني سوف اقول بفتح   عقود جديده لكن سوف تكون قدر الاستطاع بمكانها الصحيح

----------


## khalid shafik

أخي الجميل أنا دخلت بصفقة بيع المجنون من سعر 1.4250 مارأيك جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> يا استاذ جميل هوا مفيش اى نزول هيحصل للمجنون ؟؟
> ولا هيكمل على طوووول على 144 ؟؟

 هانراقبه الله اعلم 
ليه انت بائع ولا مشتري

----------


## M-elgendy

> هانراقبه الله اعلم 
> ليه انت بائع ولا مشتري

 والله يا ابو مروان انا لا بائع ولا مشترى وخارج المجنون خالص
تعرف لييييييييييه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
لان انا اغبى انسان على كوكب الارض ... خرجت من المجنون امس على خساره 125 نقطه من شدة يأسى وخوفى. 
و اهو الان تحقق للهدف الذى ذكرته انت من قبل ..
والان ولا عارف ادخل ولا استنى ولا اعمل ايه   :No3:

----------


## بوغدير

انشاء الله تقبل هذه الساعه التي بقى عليها تقريبا 10 دقائق فوق 143 حتى نرتاح اشوي  والا شنو رايك اخوي بو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل أنا دخلت بصفقة بيع المجنون من سعر 1.4250 مارأيك جزاك الله خيرا

 علي اي اساس داخل بيع الله يهديك 
من امس وانا اقول فوق 140.50 للشراءءءءءءءءءءء 
ووضعنا اهدافه 
والله ماادري ايش اقولك

----------


## aljameel

> انشاء الله تقبل هذه الساعه التي بقى عليها تقريبا 10 دقائق فوق 143 حتى نرتاح اشوي  والا شنو رايك اخوي بو مروان

 تقريبا ماشاء الله عليك

----------


## بوغدير

> والله يا ابو مروان انا لا بائع ولا مشترى وخارج المجنون خالص
> تعرف لييييييييييه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> لان انا اغبى انسان على كوكب الارض ... خرجت من المجنون امس على خساره 125 نقطه من شدة يأسى وخوفى. 
> و اهو الان تحقق للهدف الذى ذكرته انت من قبل ..
> والان ولا عارف ادخل ولا استنى ولا اعمل ايه

   الله يسامحك يا محمد  انا اليوم لما قلت لي على الخاص انك خارج السوق توقعت انك سكرت على ربح بسيط او على نقطة دخولك بس ما توقعتك على خساره وان ال 125 نقطه كانت نتيجة الهبوط القوي امس وانا بلغتك بالموضوع وقلت لكم هو انشاء الله خبر لحظي وليس له اي مبرر للهبوط وكان عكس الخبر وانت شفت بعينك شلون رجع مره ثانيه لسعر دخولك وبدا يتذبذب على العموم معوض انشاء الله وخيرها بغيرها يالغالي

----------


## M-elgendy

> الله يسامحك يا محمد  انا اليوم لما قلت لي على الخاص انك خارج السوق توقعت انك سكرت على ربح بسيط او على نقطة دخولك بس ما توقعتك على خساره وان ال 125 نقطه كانت نتيجة الهبوط القوي امس وانا بلغتك بالموضوع وقلت لكم هو انشاء الله خبر لحظي وليس له اي مبرر للهبوط وكان عكس الخبر وانت شفت بعينك شلون رجع مره ثانيه لسعر دخولك وبدا يتذبذب على العموم معوض انشاء الله وخيرها بغيرها يالغالي

 رابع اسبوع لى ينتهى على خساره  :Angry Smile:

----------


## aljameel

لا للشراء الان المجنون احتمال يواصل واحتمال ينزل كل الابواب مفتوحة

----------


## بوغدير

> تقريبا ماشاء الله عليك

 الله يطمنك يالغالي ونتمنى لأخونا محمد يعوض خسارته وللجميع انشاء الله

----------


## M-elgendy

> لا للشراء الان المجنون احتمال يواصل واحتمال ينزل كل الابواب مفتوحة

 عظيم .. بعد ما قررنا ندخل فى اى شئ كل الابواب انفتح امامنا يعنى اغلقت فى وجهى  :Big Grin:  ههههههه 
اخ ابو مروان هل تعتقد انى منحوس ام ملموس ؟؟  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## khalid shafik

أستاذنا الفاضل رأيك نظل بالصفقة بيع علي أما النزول لنقطة الدخول علي الأقل هناك أمل بأذن الله 
وأعتذر لأزعاجك وجزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك ومتابعتك معنا

----------


## osama1t

اخى الجميل
نظرة منك على الكبيل الله يبارك فيك

----------


## بوغدير

> رابع اسبوع لى ينتهى على خساره

 ربك يسهلها انشاء الله  وتابع اخونا بو مروان وانشاء الله خير  همسه : لا تتبع كذا موضوع حتى لا تتشتت افكارك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljameel

> والله يا ابو مروان انا لا بائع ولا مشترى وخارج المجنون خالص
> تعرف لييييييييييه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> لان انا اغبى انسان على كوكب الارض ... خرجت من المجنون امس على خساره 125 نقطه من شدة يأسى وخوفى. 
> و اهو الان تحقق للهدف الذى ذكرته انت من قبل ..
> والان ولا عارف ادخل ولا استنى ولا اعمل ايه

 لا سلامتك من الغباء 
بأذن الله تتعوض 
من حقك اخي تخاف المال مالك 
نصيحة لاتدخل الا من بداية التوصية ولا تلحق توصية 
أسألني وانا اجيبك 
والسوق كله فرص معوضه بأذن الله

----------


## M-elgendy

> ربك يسهلها انشاء الله  وتابع اخونا بو مروان وانشاء الله خير  همسه : لا تتبع كذا موضوع حتى لا تتشتت افكارك

 هذا بالفعل ما افعله الان 
هذا اول اسبوع لى اتابع بومروان وبدأت بالفعل فى استرجاع بعض الخسائر
والله دائما ادعى له 
ولا اتابع اى مواضيع اخرى.. 
بوركت حبيبى :Eh S(7):

----------


## بوغدير

> عظيم .. بعد ما قررنا ندخل فى اى شئ كل الابواب انفتح امامنا يعنى اغلقت فى وجهى  ههههههه 
> اخ ابو مروان هل تعتقد انى منحوس ام ملموس ؟؟

 هاهاها عجبتني منحوس ام ملموس  :Regular Smile:   عسى دوم انشاء الله معنوياتك مرتفعه وارجو ان تتقيد بالهمسه  :Regular Smile:   وباذن الله تعالى راح تشوف الخير

----------


## أبو خليل

يعني ان شاء الله نزول اليورو ين ايضا واليورو دولار اخي ابو مروان فارجوووووووو المساعدة يا طيب ؟؟؟

----------


## M-elgendy

> لا سلامتك من الغباء 
> بأذن الله تتعوض 
> من حقك اخي تخاف المال مالك 
> نصيحة لاتدخل الا من بداية التوصية ولا تلحق توصية 
> أسألني وانا اجيبك 
> والسوق كله فرص معوضه بأذن الله

 
والله كلامك بيطيب الجروح يا اخى  :Asvc:  
طب ما رأيك . انا داخل الدولار ين من النقطه 98.63 شراء ومسوى الاستوب لوس و الهدف كمان حددته من قبل  
هل فى اى عواقب على هذا الفعل ؟  :Asvc:

----------


## M-elgendy

> هاهاها عجبتني منحوس ام ملموس   عسى دوم انشاء الله معنوياتك مرتفعه وارجو ان تتقيد بالهمسه   وباذن الله تعالى راح تشوف الخير

  :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## أبو خليل

> يعني ان شاء الله نزول اليورو ين ايضا واليورو دولار اخي ابو مروان فارجوووووووو المساعدة يا طيب ؟؟؟

  للمشاهدة مرة ثانية اخي ابو مروان لانها كانت بنهاية الصفحة وشكرااااااااااااااااااا   :Eh S(7):  :Good:  :Icon26:

----------


## aljameel

الاسئلة كثيرة اخاف تروح الصلاة علي 
سأجاوب عليها بعد الصلاة 
الان أستاذنكم

----------


## بوغدير

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي  98.63  والله اعلم  المتوقع صعود   يبغاله صبر الدور عليه  الهدف بأذن الله  100 لل 110  سأضع ستوبان اختار ميناسب  98.47 او 98.22   والله الموفق

 هذا لك يا محمد لو تغير شي راح ينوه عليه بو مروان

----------


## khalid shafik

> أستاذنا الفاضل رأيك نظل بالصفقة بيع علي أما النزول لنقطة الدخول علي الأقل هناك أمل بأذن الله 
> وأعتذر لأزعاجك وجزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك ومتابعتك معنا

  مارأيك أستاذنا جزاك الله خيرا :016:

----------


## M-elgendy

> هذا لك يا محمد لو تغير شي راح ينوه عليه بو مروان

  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  
حبيبى بو غدير جزاك الله كل خير  :Asvc:

----------


## bilalo25

اتمنى ان يكون عتدي الوقت الكافي لمتابعتكم يا خيرة الشباب الله يعطيكم الف عافية ويبارك بمالكم وصحتكم 
اول ما تعرفت على المنتدى دخلت على موضوعكم واخذت توصية وكانت ببركة الله ومن ثم مساعدتكم لي مربحة والحمد لله
اتمنى للاخوة الذين خسروا  شيئا ان تتعوض باذن الله وببركة مساعدة الاخوة الافاضل 
------------
آسف للاطالة ’’’ بارك الله فيكم حميعا

----------


## memo25

تقبل الله منك استاذنا الفاضل وجعله فى ميزان حسانتك واللهى انا مسجل فى المنتدى عشان ارد على حضرتك واقولك ربنا يبركلك على مساعدتنا ويوفقك فى حياتك  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## بوغدير

الحمدلله اغلق المجنون على 143.14 وهذا على منصة افكسول وطبعا هذا الاغلاق لسعر البيد  انشاء الله يقودنا لأهدافنا  لكن مثل ما قال بو مروان لا للشراء ولا للبيع حتى ينوه هو بذلك

----------


## بوغدير

> اتمنى ان يكون عتدي الوقت الكافي لمتابعتكم يا خيرة الشباب الله يعطيكم الف عافية ويبارك بمالكم وصحتكم 
> اول ما تعرفت على المنتدى دخلت على موضوعكم واخذت توصية وكانت ببركة الله ومن ثم مساعدتكم لي مربحة والحمد لله
> اتمنى للاخوة الذين خسروا شيئا ان تتعوض باذن الله وببركة مساعدة الاخوة الافاضل 
> ------------
> آسف للاطالة ’’’ بارك الله فيكم حميعا

 حياك الله اخوي ومبروك على الربح وعسى دوم  احترامي وتقديري

----------


## salim2

> الحمدلله اغلق المجنون على 143.14 وهذا على منصة افكسول وطبعا هذا الاغلاق لسعر البيد  انشاء الله يقودنا لأهدافنا  لكن مثل ما قال بو مروان لا للشراء ولا للبيع حتى ينوه هو بذلك

 _______________ 
عزيزي:  
هناك فرق كبير جدا بين إنشاء، وإن شاء.  
ودامت أيامكم ربح في ربح.

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي  98.63  والله اعلم  المتوقع صعود   يبغاله صبر الدور عليه  الهدف بأذن الله  100 لل 110  سأضع ستوبان اختار ميناسب  98.47 او 98.22   والله الموفق

 من الاعجلة وقع خطى  اقصد 100 لل 101  وممكن 103

----------


## aljameel

مين سألني عن المجنون تحت 142.90 متوقع 142.50 والله اعلم

----------


## بوغدير

> _______________ 
> عزيزي:  
> هناك فرق كبير جدا بين إنشاء، وإن شاء.  
> ودامت أيامكم ربح في ربح.

 صدقت اخوي وبارك الله لك وجزاك كل خير  بالفعل تكتب ان شاء الله   احترامي وتقديري

----------


## aljameel

> للمشاهدة مرة ثانية اخي ابو مروان لانها كانت بنهاية الصفحة وشكرااااااااااااااااااا

 والله ياابو خليل أنت من حفرة لدحديره 
المهم اليورو ين فوق 130.70 أنساء النزول 
اليورو دولار متوقع فوق 300 والله اعلم 340 فوقها 410 والله اعلم

----------


## mokly

السلام عليكم صبحكم الله بالخير جميعا
ان شاء الله يوم موفق للجميع
جوالك مقفول ابو مروان كالعاده :Angry Smile:

----------


## بوغدير

> أخي الجميل أنا دخلت بصفقة بيع المجنون من سعر 1.4250 مارأيك جزاك الله خيرا

 بو مروان هذا الاخ الي سالك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم صبحكم الله بالخير جميعا
> ان شاء الله يوم موفق للجميع
> جوالك مقفول ابو مروان كالعاده

 هلا وغلا 
ياعم انت تنام انا اصحى عكس بعض 
والله مشتاق لك 
الان اتصل عليك

----------


## بوغدير

وعليكم السلام ياهلا اخوي موكلي  الله يسمع منك ويكون الربح من نصيبنا والى اهدافنا ان شاء الله  احترامي وتقديري

----------


## أبو خليل

> والله ياابو خليل أنت من حفرة لدحديره 
> المهم اليورو ين فوق 130.70 أنساء النزول 
> اليورو دولار متوقع فوق 300 والله اعلم 340 فوقها 410 والله اعلم

 اولا شكرا على الرد اخي ابو مروان ،، 
وثانيا يا غالي اللي فهمته انه ممكن ينزل اليورو دولار الى 1.3000 ؟؟ 
وان اليورو ين لو نزل تحت 130.70 رح يكمل النزول ويكون قوي ؟؟؟؟ 
فارجو التوضيح لو سمحت ولي سؤال مهم انه اليوم خبر الفائدة ومتوقع التخفيض و انت بتقول انهم لفوق اي اليورو دولار واليورو ين ولغاية الان وهما بيطلعوا فالاصل انه يتم النزول لانه خبر سيء ولو فرضنا انه طلوع لاخذ زخم للنزول القوي ام ما هو الوضع يا غالي فارجو انك تفهمني وتوضح لي الصورة لاني احترت منهم وعشان الواحد يتعلم مما عنكم يا غالي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!  واسف على الاطالة استاذ ابو مروان ،،،  وبالتوفيق لنا وللجميع    :Eh S(7):  :Good:  :Icon26:

----------


## salim2

> مين سألني عن المجنون تحت 142.90 متوقع 142.50 والله اعلم

 __________ 
جزاك الله خير.

----------


## بوغدير

اقفل المجنون على الاربعه ساعات فوق 143  ما رأيك اخوي بو مروان وخا صة بعد المقاومه وهاي الامس

----------


## بوغدير

نتائج البيانات البريطانية 02/04/2009   مؤشر اسعار المنازل على الصعيد الوطنى (مارس) السابق -1.8% المتوقع -1.5% الحالى 0.9%    الحمدلله جاء الخبر افضل من المتوقع وطار المجنون الى الشمال

----------


## Leonardo

مبروك يا رجالة المجنون وصل 144.10 .. يا سلام عليك و على رؤيتك و توصياتك يا ابو مروان تسلم ايدك والله

----------


## بوغدير

الله يبارك بعمرك  وما يحرمنا من بو مروان ويجزاه كل خير  وللشمال بقيه بأذن الله تعالى

----------


## simpa2000f

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   في البدايه احب ان اشكر الاخ ابو مروان على كل مابذله وكل ما سوف يبذله في سبيل تحقيق الربح لكل عضو في المنتدى وأقول له روح ياشيخ الله يفتح ابوالجنه كلها لك تدخل من اي واحد تشاء .  واحب ان أعلم الاستاذ ابو مروان ان ارباحي بلغت 500 نقطه في يومين فقط من المتابعه وهذا كله بفضل الله اولا ثم مساعدة ابو مروان ثانيا .  في النهاية احب ان أسال هل تستخدم موجات أليوت او برنامج أليوت   ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير على سعه صدركم . أخوك في الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الف مبروووووووووووك المجنون والكيبل وأن شاءالله باقي التوصيات توصل لاهدافها  المهم الالتزام بالستوب ورفع الاستوب  تحسبا للطوارى  الكيبل فوق 1.4530 فهو صاعد  المجنون فوق 143.50 صاعد  ولكم الخيار  أنا اليوم برحلة برية مع الاصدقاء ارجو أن تعذروني عن المتابعة  نراكم لاحقا بأذن الله  الله يرزق الجميع  اكررررررررررر أسفي

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون   السعر الحالي   144.23  والله اعلم   لو نزل لل 143.50  + - تقريبا وارتد منها بعد التاكد من الارتداد دخول شراء  او  143.10 تقريبا  وليست دعوة للبيع احتمال ينزل واحتمال ماينزل  الرجاء عدم التسرع لا للاستعجال  في حال نزل وارتد  الهدف بأذن الله  144.30لل 144.60  او القناعة  ولو واصل صعود خير وبركة  الستوب نقطة الارتداد بأذن الله  تقولو اخبار ما اخبار أنا تحليل فني  خبرتي متواضعة بتأثير الخبر على السعر  فوق 144.50 عينكم فوووق والله اعلم  والله الموفق  والله كتبتها محبه فيكم  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

----------


## بوغدير

الحمدلله تعالى   بالنسبه لي اقتنعت بالربح واغلقت الصفقات رغم اني لم اكن انوي اغلاقها  لكن من امس حتى اليوم هذا الربح اعتقد كافي وحتى معركة اخرى مع المجنون  :Regular Smile:   مبروك لكل من دخل المجنون والكيبل واحظ اوفر لمن كان خارج السوق

----------


## بوراجح

ما رأيك ببيع الباوند الآن بهذا السعر 14646

----------


## ابوجراح

> ما رأيك ببيع الباوند الآن بهذا السعر 14646

 السلام عليكم 
نصيحه  لا تبيع 
الله اعلم طريقه شمال 
موفق ان شاء الله

----------


## لبنان

> السلام عليكم  نصيحه لا تبيع  الله اعلم طريقه شمال  موفق ان شاء الله

 حلوة يا ابو جراح  المشكله اننا بعنا  وتبهدلنا

----------


## بوغدير

نصيحه لوجه الله تعالى لا للشراء ولا للبيع  والشراء للمغامر الذي كان شاري واغلق العقود على ربح طيب  والاستوب 145  للمغامره  عن نفسي انا متررد بها رغم ان الاتجاه شمالا باذن الله تعالى

----------


## salim2

إلى أي مستوى تتوقعوا أن يصل المجنون ؟.  
متورط في صفقا بيع من أمس ورصيدي صغير ومحتار .

----------


## بوغدير

> إلى أي مستوى تتوقعوا أن يصل المجنون ؟.  
> متورط في صفقا بيع من أمس ورصيدي صغير ومحتار .

 اتمنى اقدر افيدك اخي العزيز لكن بصوره عامه الزوج صاعد واهدافه شماليه  وجميع المؤشرات تشير الى ذلك  لكن اذا كان يتحمل رصيدك انتظر قد يصحح الزوج او يدخل بتذبذب تستطيع ان تلعب به  وتعوض باذن الله تعالى  احترامي وتقديري

----------


## M-elgendy

بو غدير هل ترى انها منطقه مناسبه لبيع المجنون ؟؟
ولو على تكون اقتناصه بـ 50 نقطه ؟؟

----------


## medoforex

هل يمكن ان يكسر حاجز 1.4600 اليوم ؟؟؟

----------


## بوغدير

> بو غدير هل ترى انها منطقه مناسبه لبيع المجنون ؟؟
> ولو على تكون اقتناصه بـ 50 نقطه ؟؟

 محمد كل شي ممكن وحاليا المجنون محصور بمطنقه تذبذب وتسطيع ان تبيع وتجني الربح  لتبيع مره اخرى وهكذا لكن صدقني رغم الهدوء الا ان ممكن ان يتجه عكس صفقتك  لذلك انا حتى الان خارج السوق وانصحك بذلك  وانتظر حتى يصل لنقطه شراء جيده لنركب معا الى الشمال  :Drive1:

----------


## م.عادل

> إلى أي مستوى تتوقعوا أن يصل المجنون ؟.  
> متورط في صفقا بيع من أمس ورصيدي صغير ومحتار .

  اخي الكريم من اي نقطة بايع المجنون

----------


## cher90

بارك الله فيك أخي

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم

----------


## aljameel

ايش الي كله بيع بيع ماعندكم الا البيع الله يهديكم

----------


## معن طارق

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاتة

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون   والله اعلم المتوقع صعود  سأضع اهدافه على شأن ترتاحو  بأذن الله اهدافه  الهدف الاول  144.52  الهدف الثني  147.40  الستوب   139.50  مجرد يتحقق الهدف الاول بأذن الله للهدف الثاني  والله اعلم  يطلع ينزل بيروح الهدف غصب عنه مو بكيفه مالم يضرب الستوب  وأن شاء الله مايضرب  ملاحظة  انا من عادتي اقتنص فرصة دخول وادخل والستوب صغير وانوه عليها ودائما اكرر رفع الستوب مع الارتفاع والربح اما بالهدف او القناعة مثلا المجنون معطي مايقارب 150 نقطة ماشاء الله الا الهدف اجني بالقناعة او ارفع الستوب واحجز جزء من الربح على الاقل 50 نقطة  مشكلتكم ماتنفذو النصيحة   لاتزعلو مني والله الذي بيده الارزاق محبه لكم بالخير  الان هذه توصية والستوب بعيد على شأن ترتاحو  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  والله الموفق  والله يرزقنا ويرزقكم ويبعد عنا الخسارة قول أمين  للمعلومية   انا محتفظ بصفقة بالمجنون من امس بسعر 136.28  واضارب بصفقة اخرى وهكذا  وانا متاكد مافي احد أستفاد من التوصية كاملة بالرغم التوصية امس 136.33 على ماأضن كم ماشاء معطية مايقارب 650 نقطة ونوهت اكثر من مرة المجنون ذاهب فواق أنا لا دخل في شؤن اداراتكم لمحافظكم ولاكن هكذا تعلمت من السوق وأسف على التطفل أنا بجتهد ممكن اصيب واخطى  والله من وراء القصد

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  كم وصل المجنون  للمشااااااااااااهدة  الف الف مبرووووووووووووووك لمن التزم بالتوصية

----------


## ابو راجي

حمدلله على السلامه اخ جميل
ممكن رايك بالباوند للضرورة القصوى

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون   والله اعلم المتوقع صعود  سأضع اهدافه على شأن ترتاحو  بأذن الله اهدافه  الهدف الاول  144.52  الهدف الثني  147.40  الستوب   139.50  مجرد يتحقق الهدف الاول بأذن الله للهدف الثاني  والله اعلم  يطلع ينزل بيروح الهدف غصب عنه مو بكيفه مالم يضرب الستوب  وأن شاء الله مايضرب  ملاحظة  انا من عادتي اقتنص فرصة دخول وادخل والستوب صغير وانوه عليها ودائما اكرر رفع الستوب مع الارتفاع والربح اما بالهدف او القناعة مثلا المجنون معطي مايقارب 150 نقطة ماشاء الله الا الهدف اجني بالقناعة او ارفع الستوب واحجز جزء من الربح على الاقل 50 نقطة  مشكلتكم ماتنفذو النصيحة   لاتزعلو مني والله الذي بيده الارزاق محبه لكم بالخير  الان هذه توصية والستوب بعيد على شأن ترتاحو  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  والله الموفق  والله يرزقنا ويرزقكم ويبعد عنا الخسارة قول أمين  للمعلومية   انا محتفظ بصفقة بالمجنون من امس بسعر 136.28  واضارب بصفقة اخرى وهكذا  وانا متاكد مافي احد أستفاد من التوصية كاملة بالرغم التوصية امس 136.33 على ماأضن كم ماشاء معطية مايقارب 650 نقطة ونوهت اكثر من مرة المجنون ذاهب فواق أنا لا دخل في شؤن اداراتكم لمحافظكم ولاكن هكذا تعلمت من السوق وأسف على التطفل أنا بجتهد ممكن اصيب واخطى  والله من وراء القصد

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  والله اعلم المتوقع صعود بأذن الله  الاهداف بأذن الله  الهدف الاول  133  الهدف الثاني  135.17  الهدف الثالث  138 + -  تحقق هدف بأذن الله للهدف الاخر  الستوب   129.28  واكرر يطلع فوق تحت مالم يضرب الستوب  بأذن الله للاهداف  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى   والله الموفق

   

> اليورو دولار   والله اعلم  نزل لل 1.3174 وارتد منها  الان متوقع نزول 1.3150 + -  على شأن كذا انا قلت لا للاستعجال  والله اعلم لأخذ مراكز شراء جيدة شكله ناوي 1.3950   من النقطة 3150 تقريبا ارتد منه ندخل شراءءءءءء  والهدف بأذن الله 1.3410   الستوب نقطة الارتداد ناقص 20 نقطة  واكرر رفع الستوب مع الارتفاع ولو لمركز الدخول   والله الموفق  كسر 1.3120 يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه به

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الكيبل  الباوند دولار  السعر الحالي  1.4309  التوصية للتعرف على اتجاه الكيبل نازل او صاعد  الاهداف بأذن الله سأضع اهداف بعيدة  الهدف الاول  1.4888  الهدف الثاني  1.5380  الستوب  1.4109  ضرب الستوب  اتجاهه دايركت  1.3950  1.3550   واقرب الصعود من الهبوط وبنسبة 70% والله اعلم  بشرط البقاء فوق  1.4260 ولتاكيد اكثر   اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات او يوم فوق  1.4375  والله اعلم   اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  تحقق الاهداف بعلم الغيب   العلم يقول هذه اهدافه والله اعلم   والله الموفق    والله من وراء القصد

   للمشاااااااااااااهدة  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الف مبروك لمن كان داخل التوصيات

----------


## aljameel

> حمدلله على السلامه اخ جميل
> ممكن رايك بالباوند للضرورة القصوى

 بايع ولا مشتري

----------


## أبو عدنان

أخي الجميل ممكن تعطيني رأيك باليورو ين ؟

----------


## توفيق12

مرحبا بعودتك اخي ابومروان

----------


## ابو راجي

بايع من 1.4736
بس ب 3 عقود ميني

----------


## ابو راجي

يعني النقطة ب 3 دولار

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل ممكن تعطيني رأيك باليورو ين ؟

 راقب اليورو دولار الان متوقع يرتد من 1.3475 
اذا ارتد بيرتد معه اليورو ين فوق 134.50 عينك على 138.50 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بايع من 1.4736
> بس ب 3 عقود ميني

 لا تبيع اقراء التوصية على الكيبل 
الي شايفه الان 1.4770 رايح له والله اعلم 
ومتوقع مواصلة صعود بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا بعودتك اخي ابومروان

  
هلا توفيق

----------


## توفيق12

ياريت تشوف لنا فرص حلوة للدخول 
لانني لم ادخل في الفرص السابقة لعدم تواجدي

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا بعودتك اخي ابومروان

  

> ياريت تشوف لنا فرص حلوة للدخول 
> لانني لم ادخل في الفرص السابقة لعدم تواجدي

 المجنون رايح لل 147.50 لل 147.70 
بس خلنا نقنصه لو نزل تحت

----------


## aljameel

للامانة انا الي شايفة 
صعوووووووووووووووووووود 
فنصيحة لا للبيع الان خوفا عليكم من تعليقة 
لو فيه اي فرصة سأذكرها بيع ولا شراء

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار والله اعلم رايح لل 1.3550 
الستوب 1.3470 
والله الموفق 
راقبوووووه

----------


## khedr

حمد الله  علي سلامتك  رحله  موفقه   ان شاااء الله

----------


## رشدي

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  كم وصل المجنون  للمشااااااااااااهدة  الف الف مبرووووووووووووووك لمن التزم بالتوصية

  
مش لاقى كلام اقوله ليك لكن حقيقى مقامك عندى كبير * الف شكر على التوصيات  
بس لى عندك طلب ان استطعت 
 لو عندك شويت وقت حتى ولو يوم واحد فى الاسبوع وليكن الاحد 
تشاركنا استراتيجياتك المتبعة وتناقشنا فيها ونتعلم  
يبقى ده احلى جميل  
مجددا لك جزيل الشكر

----------


## aljameel

> حمد الله  علي سلامتك  رحله موفقه  ان شاااء الله

 هلا وغلا خضر 
الله يسلمك 
ياعم عليك توصية من عزيز علي بخدمتك باي وقت

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل  السعر الحالي 1.4716  والله اعلم  متوقع الصعود   لو اكتفى نزول الان وارتد  ادخلو شراء والهدف بأذن الله 1.4770 لو اخترق 1.4800  تمسكو فيه  الستوب 1.4700  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون   السعر الحالي  146.20  والله اعلم  المتوقع صعود  شراء  الهدف بأذن الله 147.50 لل 147.70  الستوب  146  او الانتظار لو نزل  البقاء فوق 147.70  عينكم على 152 بأذن الله  والله اعلم  الشراء من بعد مراقبة  اخاف ينزل المهم فوق 145.20  بأذن الله للهدف   والله الموفق

----------


## mostafa_anwr

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله استاذ جميل سؤال بالنسبة لبيع اليورو بوند ما رايك؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## khedr

> هلا وغلا خضر 
> الله يسلمك 
> ياعم عليك توصية من عزيز علي بخدمتك باي وقت

 والله اخونا الكريم... عزيز وغالي.... علينا جميعا وتتلاقي القلوب.................... قبل  الاشخاص  وسبحان مقلب.................. القلوب والابصار  وفقك..ووفقه ...و وفقنا الله ..........الي الخير والرضاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا به

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله استاذ جميل سؤال بالنسبة لبيع اليورو بوند ما رايك؟؟؟؟؟

 انا من البداية كثير من سألني  
قلت رايح لل 9100 لل 9050 
وهاهو نزل لها 
الان البيع فيه مخاطرة 
ممكن ينزل وممكن اللو يكون نهاية النزول 
فالافضل الابتعاد عنه 
وحركته بطيئه

----------


## aljameel

اخواني واخواتي 
انا من طبعي الستوب الصغير واقتناص الفرصة 
ممكن تصيب وممكن تخطى 
اخذ 500 نقطة وازعل لو ياخذو مني 50 نقطة 
اما دخول بستوب صغير ولا فلا

----------


## forex_flower

اخى الجميل هل ادخل على الكيبل والمجنون الان ام انتظر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## صائد الفرص

انا اسف الستوب عند 1.3510 وباذن الله سوف يبداء الهبوط الان

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل هل ادخل على الكيبل والمجنون الان ام انتظر   ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 لا خلينا نراقب افضل

----------


## صائد الفرص

> انا اسف الستوب عند 1.3510 وباذن الله سوف يبداء الهبوط الان

   اسف سيد جميل اجت عندك بالخطاء   :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## aljameel

> انا اسف الستوب عند 1.3510 وباذن الله سوف يبداء الهبوط الان

 كل شي جائز بعد الصعود 
ولاكن الاتجاه العام صاعد والله اعلم 
ممكن اصيب وممكن اخطى

----------


## aljameel

معليش الكيبل خيرها في غيرها 
مالم يكسر 680 فهو اقرب للصعود 
والله اعلم

----------


## mostafa_anwr

جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

اخواني واخواتي 
راقبو الكيبل والمجنون 
كما بالنقاط التى ذكرتها 
الكيبل فوق 1.4680 فهو للهدف بأذن الله 
الاثنين الاتجاه العام حتى اللحضة صاعد نفس الشي لليورو ين والله اعلم 
اسمحولي الان والله جاي من رحلة مرهق للاخير انتم تابعوهم بأذن الله يسعدوكم 
والله الموفق

----------


## ماف

الاخ ماجد  مارايك باليورو / دولار عندي بيع 1.3207

----------


## السعدي

الحمد لله على السلامة ابو مروان  
ويازين طعة البر في هالاجواء  
مدري متى الله يكتب ادخل في توصية من توصياتك دائماً اجي متأخر 
اخوك جاب العيد في صفقة بيعة مع المجنون ..  الله يخارجنا منه

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون   السعر الحالي  146.20  والله اعلم  المتوقع صعود  شراء  الهدف بأذن الله 147.50 لل 147.70  الستوب  146  او الانتظار لو نزل  البقاء فوق 147.70  عينكم على 152 بأذن الله  والله اعلم  الشراء من بعد مراقبة  اخاف ينزل المهم فوق 145.20  بأذن الله للهدف    والله الموفق

 المجنون والله اعلم بيواصل صعود 
من اراد الدخول والالتزام بالستوب 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ ماجد  مارايك باليورو / دولار عندي بيع 1.3207

 ولعيون الاخ ماجد 
لو نزل لل 13390 او 1.3400 وارتد ادخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد 
وفالك المليون 
والله اعلم

----------


## ماف

> ولعيون الاخ ماجد 
> لو نزل لل 13390 او 1.3400 وارتد ادخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد 
> وفالك المليون 
> والله اعلم

 الاخ جميل معليش الخساير خلت الواحد مايركز اااااااااااااااسف

----------


## بوغدير

وعليكم السلام ياهلا وغلا بو مروان  يعطيك العافيه يالغالي وان شاء الله ريحت برحلتك اليوم مثل ما ريحنا واستمتعنا بربح اليوم  الحمدلله وبفضل الله تعالى اولا ثم فضلك خرجت من عقودي بعضهم على ربح اكثر من 500 نقطه والاخرى اكثر   من 440 نقطه وهذا من فضل ربي ونظرتك الثاقبه  وسوف اقتنص فرصه جيده للشراء للهدف الكبير  احترامي وتقديري

----------


## M-elgendy

> المجنون والله اعلم بيواصل صعود 
> من اراد الدخول والالتزام بالستوب 
> والله الموفق

 جزاك الله خيراً...  :Eh S(7):

----------


## lord hamza

الله يعطيك العافيه اخي ..
ويزيدك من علمه ونعيمه

----------


## M-elgendy

مساء الخير 
صحو النووووم يا اخوااااان  :Big Grin:

----------


## alshaweesh

> مساء الخير  صحو النووووم يا اخوااااان

 مسا الورد  :Asvc:

----------


## hhm75

هل ممكن ادخل الان شراء على المجنون او القطار فات

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

جميل المجنون هيهبط باليل وله مكمل صعود

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

يا جماعه ممكن يجيب 150 اليوم ؟

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

جميل هل ممكن يجب 146.50 قبل الوصول لهدفو 150

----------


## M-elgendy

امنية حياتى الان ان يكون متواجد الغالى ابو مروان

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

جميل لو شمعت الساعه اغلقت تحت 147.70 هنغلق الشراء ؟

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

جميل لو شمعت الساعه اغلقت تحت 147.70 هنغلق الشراء ؟

----------


## aBoRaMa

> جميل لو شمعت الساعه اغلقت تحت 147.70 هنغلق الشراء ؟

  
السلام عليكم  
قد يكون الهدف 145

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  صباح الخير  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووك المجنون وصل الهدف  ميروووك الكيبل وصل الهدف  مبروووووووووك كل التوصيات الحمد لله كلها تحقق اهدافها

----------


## bilalo25

ما شاء الله
الف مبروك يا اخوان

----------


## aljameel

بس الاقي فرصة سأنوه عليها  
بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

المجنون لو واصل نزول ندخل بيع الستوت 146.35 
السعر الحالي 146.13

----------


## abo-ali

> السلام عليكم  صباح الخير  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووك المجنون وصل الهدف  ميروووك الكيبل وصل الهدف   مبروووووووووك كل التوصيات الحمد لله كلها تحقق اهدافها

  
صباح اخير علي جميع الموجودين  وخاصه الاخ جميل
الحمد لله رب العالين والشكر له  
 الشكر و التقدير للك يا اخ جميل  بعد الله فقد كسبت ما يقارب 950 نقطه في المجنون و الكيبل  و اليورو ين من توجيهاتك الممتازه  علي قولتك اهم شي تابع العمله في النزول والطلوع   :015:  :015:  :015: 
الله يجزيك كل خير
اللهم امين 
اخوك ابو علي

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون لو واصل نزول ندخل بيع الستوت 146.35 
> السعر الحالي 146.13

 أسف ارقام المجنون غلط 
اقصد 147.07  الستوب  الهدف بأذن الله 145.30 واكثر والله اعلم 
السعر الحالي 146.65 
انا دخلت ارقام الكيبل على المجنون

----------


## aljameel

> صباح اخير علي جميع الموجودين  وخاصه الاخ جميل
> الحمد لله رب العالين والشكر له  
> الشكر و التقدير للك يا اخ جميل بعد الله فقد كسبت ما يقارب 950 نقطه في المجنون و الكيبل و اليورو ين من توجيهاتك الممتازه  علي قولتك اهم شي تابع العمله في النزول والطلوع  
> الله يجزيك كل خير
> اللهم امين 
> اخوك ابو علي

 صباح النور 
مبروووووووك ابو علي والله افرحتني 
هذا الصباح الحلو

----------


## aljameel

> أسف ارقام المجنون غلط 
> اقصد 147.07 الستوب الهدف بأذن الله 145.30 واكثر والله اعلم 
> السعر الحالي 146.65 
> انا دخلت ارقام الكيبل على المجنون

 لا احد يستعجل خلونا نراقب

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

ننتظر توجيهاتك في الكيبل

----------


## khedr

> بس الاقي فرصة سأنوه عليها  
> بأذن الله

 زادك الله من العلم وانار بصيرتك ورؤيتك  وجعلك لأخوانك  خير رفيق  علي طول الطريق

----------


## aljameel

> ننتظر توجيهاتك في الكيبل

 جالس اراقبه 
هو اذا ماطلع فوق 734 عنده هدف صغير 660 واحتمال يواصل نزول لو وصل الهدف الصغير

----------


## aljameel

> زادك الله من العلم وانار بصيرتك ورؤيتك  وجعلك لأخوانك خير رفيق  علي طول الطريق

  
جزاك الله خير  
خضر خليك متابع المجنون معنا

----------


## khedr

> جزاك الله خير  
> خضر خليك متابع المجنون معنا

 بأذن الله تعالي  ولو اني متابع معك الكيبل من البدايه  لكن ننتقل علي المجنون   علي بركه الله

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

> جالس اراقبه 
> هو اذا ماطلع فوق 734 عنده هدف صغير 660 واحتمال يواصل نزول لو وصل الهدف الصغير

  
والله نفسي ادخله بيع  
بس كرهته من كثر ماضربلي الاستوبات :Big Grin:  
هههههههه 
ابي انتظر توجيهاتك افضل

----------


## aljameel

> بأذن الله تعالي  ولو اني متابع معك الكيبل من البدايه  لكن ننتقل علي المجنون  علي بركه الله

 لا تستعجل  لانه ممكن يواصل صعود والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> والله نفسي ادخله بيع  
> بس كرهته من كثر ماضربلي الاستوبات 
> هههههههه 
> ابي انتظر توجيهاتك افضل

 هلا وغلا 
لا تستعجل فوات ربح ولا خسارة سأنقض علية بالوقت المناسب

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

> هلا وغلا 
> لا تستعجل فوات ربح ولا خسارة سأنقض علية بالوقت المناسب

  
بننتظر اخوي  
والله يكتبنا التوفيق   
والله يجزاك عنا كل خير

----------


## khedr

> جالس اراقبه 
> هو اذا ماطلع فوق 734 عنده هدف صغير 660 واحتمال يواصل نزول لو وصل الهدف الصغير

 ياريت شئ من  التوضيح اكثر اكرمك الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  والله اعلم   نقطة 146 كسرها سيذهب به لل 145 + - تقريبا ومتوقع الارتداد منها  لل 149.50 بأذن الله وفوقها ممكن لل 152  مالم يكسر 146 فهو صاعد واختراق الهاي محتمل 149 و 150   والله اعلم  والله يرزق الجميع

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للنوم  
راقبو المجنون والله اعلم فيه خير كثير

----------


## aljameel

> أسف ارقام المجنون غلط 
> اقصد 147.07 الستوب الهدف بأذن الله 145.30 واكثر والله اعلم 
> السعر الحالي 146.65 
> انا دخلت ارقام الكيبل على المجنون

 بأذن الله المجنون للهدف 145.10 + -  والارتداد منه سيذهب بنا بأذن الله 149.50  الستوب نقطة الارتداد  لو وصل نزول خير وبركة   

> جالس اراقبه 
> هو اذا ماطلع فوق 734 عنده هدف صغير 660 واحتمال يواصل نزول لو وصل الهدف الصغير

 والكيبل بأذن الله للهدف الصغير  وهدف اكبر بأذن الله 1.4520  متوقع الارتداد منه الهدف الاكبر  لو ارتد من 1.4520 بأذن الله  هدفنا بأذن الله 1.4888 كما وضحته  بالتوصية الاساس  الستوب نقطة الارتداد  والله اعلم  لو واصل نزول خير وبركة

----------


## salim2

الله يعوض على من لديه صفقات بيع عالقة على المجنون.

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  اخواني واخواتي  انا بواجه اختراقات من بعض الاعظاء سامحهم الله واكثر من   مرة والله نفسي اكمل معكم استفيد وافيد   ارجو أن تعذروني عن متابعة التوصيات سأتوقف   المنتدى ماشاء الله فيه  خبراء توصيات اللهم زد وبارك  اجهزتي بها اسرار خاصة فيني وتخص اعمالي الخاصة ولا   ارغب احد يطلع عليها  ها أنا وضعت لكم توصيات الان فيها خير بأذن الله تابعوها   وسأردد على من يخترق اجهزتي بالضعف والايام بيننا لأنسيه اسمه      وأن شاء الله مايشوف الخير طول عمره يارب بيوم هالجمعة  الفضيل  ارجو قبول اعتذارى  واكرر أسفي عن عدم المتابعة  تحياتي للجميع

----------


## Leonardo

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
بجد ناس غريبة الى بتعمل الحاجات دى !!!!
صعبان عليهم يشوفوا واحد ناجح او بيفيد الناس لوجه الله و من غير اى مقابل 
حرام والله و حاجة تحزن 
ابو مروان .. متديش فرصة للناس دى انها توصل لغرضها بأنك تتوقف عن مساعدة الغير ارجوك .. انا و ناس غيرى كتيييييييير استفدنا من توصيات حضرتك بكل تأكيد و لازلنا نرجو ان حضرتك تكمل معانا المشوار 
ربنا يسامح الناس الى بتعمل كدا و يهديهم بجد 
ارجو من حضرتك متسبناش و تكمل معانا لاننا محتاجين ليك فعلا 
تقبل تحياتى و ودى و تقديرى لشخصك الكريم

----------


## khedr

> والكيبل بأذن الله للهدف الصغير  وهدف اكبر بأذن الله 1.4520  متوقع الارتداد منه الهدف الاكبر  لو ارتد من 1.4520 بأذن الله  هدفنا بأذن الله 1.4888 كما وضحته بالتوصية الاساس  الستوب نقطة الارتداد  والله اعلم   لو واصل نزول خير وبركة

 كلمات شكر وتحيه وتقدير من اخوه لك يعجزوا   عن  وصف مشاعرهم  تجاهك ولكن ما يطمئنهم   رب العباد  مطلع علي قلوبهم   كما اعطيتنا الامان والامان  وسط هذا البحر الرهيب ندعو الله  لك..... بالامن والامان

----------


## لبنان

> السلام عليكم  اخواني واخواتي  انا بواجه اختراقات من بعض الاعظاء سامحهم الله واكثر من   مرة والله نفسي اكمل معكم استفيد وافيد   ارجو أن تعذروني عن متابعة التوصيات سأتوقف   المنتدى ماشاء الله فيه خبراء توصيات اللهم زد وبارك  اجهزتي بها اسرار خاصة فيني وتخص اعمالي الخاصة ولا   ارغب احد يطلع عليها  ها أنا وضعت لكم توصيات الان فيها خير بأذن الله تابعوها   وسأردد على من يخترق اجهزتي بالضعف والايام بيننا لأنسيه اسمه   وأن شاء الله مايشوف الخير طول عمره يارب بيوم هالجمعة  الفضيل  ارجو قبول اعتذارى  واكرر أسفي عن عدم المتابعة   تحياتي للجميع

 اخي الفاضل وفقك الله لكل خير  فانت نعمة قل نظيرها في عالم الفوركس  مع احترامي لجميع واضعي التوصيات  وان كان احد يريد ان  يبعدك عنا فنسال الله تعال  ان ينتقم منه وان كان الاختراق يحصل ضمن المنتدى فهذا سؤال يوجه الى الادارة الكريمه الحريصه على ابناء هذا المنتدى  نرجوك ان لا تتركنا  فالله  يعلم اننا  لم نبداء بتعويض خسائرنا الا عندما منا الله تعالى علينا  بشخصك وعلمك وكرمك فانت نعمه نرجو ان تستمر بالعطاء

----------


## khedr

> السلام عليكم  اخواني واخواتي  انا بواجه اختراقات من بعض الاعظاء سامحهم الله واكثر من   مرة والله نفسي اكمل معكم استفيد وافيد   ارجو أن تعذروني عن متابعة التوصيات سأتوقف   المنتدى ماشاء الله فيه خبراء توصيات اللهم زد وبارك  اجهزتي بها اسرار خاصة فيني وتخص اعمالي الخاصة ولا   ارغب احد يطلع عليها  ها أنا وضعت لكم توصيات الان فيها خير بأذن الله تابعوها   وسأردد على من يخترق اجهزتي بالضعف والايام بيننا لأنسيه اسمه   وأن شاء الله مايشوف الخير طول عمره يارب بيوم هالجمعة  الفضيل  ارجو قبول اعتذارى  واكرر أسفي عن عدم المتابعة   تحياتي للجميع

   والله اخي الكريم لم اتم  قرأه مداخلتي لك حتي قرأت ماكتبته  واقول لك اخي الكريم .. الحياه لا بد من  وجود الخير والشر والقوي والضعيف والحلو والمر وماااخترته لنفسك لمساعده اخوانك  لا بد من ان تلقي جزائك من الله وليس  من كلمات اكتبها  فعملك لوجه الله تعالي... فلا تقصد غير بابه  وهو الحاااامي  وهو المانع وهو الضار وهو المنتقم الجبار

----------


## بشير5517

:Noco: ..................................................  . :Angry Smile:   الله يبارك فيك اخي الجميل ويزيد من شأنك دنيا واخرة لاتسمح للمرتزقة بالتأثير عليك . ومنهم لله.  وتقبل تحياتي

----------


## العاشق

انني اطالب ادارة المنتدى الكريمة ان تتدخل وتبحث الامر مع اخونا الجميل للوقوف على امر هؤلاء المتطفلين الذين يحاولون اختراق اعماله الخاصة والعبث بها  الا يكفي ان هذا الرجل له الفضل من بعد الله على المبتدئين في المنتدى وغيرهم لقد كانت توصياته لها اثار خير على الجميع فمن واجبنا ان نقف الى جانب ابو مروان حتى يعلم ان له كل التقدير والاحترام من هذا المنتدى ادارة واعضاء على حد سواء

----------


## أبو عدنان

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
دائماً الشجرة المثمرة ترمى بالحجارة 
ليس بمقدوري أن أطلب منك أن تفضلنا على أعمالك و أسرارك الخاصة لأنها ستكون قمة الانانية
لكن سبحان الله اليوم كنت أقول مالي خير الله و من بعدو أخي الجميل حتى عوَض خسائري الفادحة بالأمس و التي بلغت نصف ما أتاجر به . 
حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل أحسن شي و الله يوفقك و يبعد عنك كل سوء

----------


## khedr

شكلنااا اليوم  هنسوي مظاااااهره  حب وتقدير وانت تعلم معني المظاهرات في بلادنا ومطااالبه برجوعك عن قرااار  اعتزالك وتنحيك  وكم من اشخاص فعلوا ببلادهم مالم يفعله الاعداء وقامت  من اجلهم المظاهرات  تطالبهم بالعوده  ولكن انت  تقدم الخير والعون والربح  فماذا نحن معك فاااعلون وماذا انت  تختار حب اخوانك وتقديرهم ورعايه المولي سبحانه وتعالي ام تفرغ للهكرز واصحاب النفوس الضعيفه   نعرف الاجابه  مع توصيتك القادمه ....

----------


## salim2

الأخ الجميل:  الله يحفظك من كل مكروه وربنا هو الحامي وكلنا نواجه مثل هذه المشاكل، وخاصة فيمن يعملون في الفوركس، وهناك عصابات ولا استبعد أن تكون صهيونية لأنهم يعملون ليل نهار على خسارتنا المادية والمعنوية. 
فرمت جهازك وتخلص من برامجهم الضارة التي ربما استقرت في جهازك، وركب برنامج حماية قوي.  
وفقك الله في كل خير.

----------


## eto2

نرجو من الادارة التدخل لحا هذا الموضوع وبيان هل التدخل تم من قبل اعضاء  المنتدى ام من خارج المنتدى نرجو سرعة الرد لان الاخ الجميل موهبة وكلنا نتعلم منه ونشدد على الاخ الجميل البقاء والمواجهة

----------


## salim2

كنت أفكر أن أشتري جهاز آخر أخصصه للنت والفوركس، أما أعمالي الخاصة فأضعها في جهاز آخر، أدخل به النت مرات قليلة لعمل التحديثات فقط.

----------


## miez

الأخ ابو مروان ارجو منك الآ تتركنا فنغرق في بحر الفوركس ومن يعمل هذه الأعمال ابعث باسمه للأدارة لتتخذ معه الأجراء المناسب
متسلم يا غالي

----------


## بسيم محمد

أخي أبو مروان
أنا محلك ما بزعل هذه ضريبة عمل الخير . أنا أقترح مراسلة السيد وضاح عطار الذي يستطيع بخبرته مساعدتك على الحل . تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالصحة والعافية .

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

للأسف اخوي   قمه الحقاره صراحه من بعض أطفال النت   اللهم في هذا اليوم الفضيل من أراد الضرر بالمسلمين   اللهم اهديه إلى رشده أو أشغله في نفسه بالأمراض التي ليس لها علاج    والله شي يقهر ممن يطلق عليهم البعض الهكر وانا اسميهم أطفال النت    كان الله في عونك اخوي   وأتمنى منك نقل ملفاتك الهامه في هاردسك خارجي   وفرمت الجهاز حتى لا تترك لهاؤلاء الأطفال مدخل لابارك الله فيهم

----------


## simpa2000f

> السلام عليكم  اخواني واخواتي  انا بواجه اختراقات من بعض الاعظاء سامحهم الله واكثر من   مرة والله نفسي اكمل معكم استفيد وافيد   ارجو أن تعذروني عن متابعة التوصيات سأتوقف   المنتدى ماشاء الله فيه خبراء توصيات اللهم زد وبارك  اجهزتي بها اسرار خاصة فيني وتخص اعمالي الخاصة ولا   ارغب احد يطلع عليها  ها أنا وضعت لكم توصيات الان فيها خير بأذن الله تابعوها   وسأردد على من يخترق اجهزتي بالضعف والايام بيننا لأنسيه اسمه   وأن شاء الله مايشوف الخير طول عمره يارب بيوم هالجمعة  الفضيل  ارجو قبول اعتذارى  واكرر أسفي عن عدم المتابعة   تحياتي للجميع

   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  اخي ابو مروان في البدايه ما أقول إلا لا حول ولا قوه إلا الله واقول للذين يحاولون اختراق جهاز حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيكم .  بصراحه يابو مروان انت في المنتدى صرح كبير وللاسف لم اعرف هذا الصرح إلا في الاسبوع الحالي وقد دخلت معك عدة توصيات ولله الحمد كلها ناجحه بالنسبه ولله الحمد   ونحن هنا نطالب الاداره في البت في هذه المشكله وأقول لابو مروان ماعهدنا عليك الضعف مع ضعاف النفوس انت دائما تروض المجنون  الذي لم يروضه احد وانت الان تستسلم لهؤلاء الناس لا لا يابو مروان انت أقوى  .   في الختام احب ان اشكر ابو مروان وان يجزيه الله عز وجل بكل حرف كتبه ألف حسنه   همسه : ابو مروان اذا كان لابد من المغادره نريد ان تعلمنا طريقتك بكل بساطه ولو تعطيني رؤوس أقلام ونحن نبحث هذا طلبي الوحيد وأرجوا ان تلبي طلبي ولك جزيل الشكر .

----------


## salim2

نعم  يا محمد إبراهيم صدقت ، فعلا الهاردسك الخارجي حل.

----------


## aBoRaMa

ولكن كيف تأكدت من أن من هاجمك ينتمي إلى المنتدى؟

----------


## simpa2000f

نظره سريعه على الكيبل ارجوا من الخبراء التصحيح   الاستاذ  جميل  أرجوا منك إبداء رايك لاني بصراح مازلت أحاول اتعلم طريقتك

----------


## aBoRaMa

> نظره سريعه على الكيبل ارجوا من الخبراء التصحيح      الاستاذ جميل أرجوا منك إبداء رايك لاني بصراح مازلت أحاول اتعلم طريقتك

  
الكيبل على اليومي..... مارأيك؟  
أنا أرى بأنه يجب الإغلاق تحت 1.4725 لنحكم عليه بالهبوط

----------


## aBoRaMa

على اليومي أيضاً

----------


## aBoRaMa

شارت أدق للكيبل،،، أتمنى أن أكون قد وفقت في الرسم

----------


## Leonardo

أعتقد بعد كلام كل الاخوة يابو مروان ملكش حجة بقى ..
ارجع بابك و لمتابعينك ..
و سيبك من الناس الى بتحاول تبعدك عن طريق الخير دى ..
و زى ما قال بعض الاخوة لو تقدر تخلى جهاز خاص بالفوركس بس اعملها .. او ستب برنامج حماية قوى و ان شاء الله خير  ..
و اديك شفت اد ايه الناس هنا بتحبك و متعلقة بيك ..
يا رب تشوف كلامى دا و كلام كل الناس عشان تعرف معزتك عندنا اد ايه ..  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mokly

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله  ها انت ابو مروان تحذو حذوى والابتعاد عن السفينه وادارة دفتها وسوف اقولها صراحة ان هناك من يريد ابو مروان الابتعاد لمصالحهم الشخصيه والتوصيات المدفوعة الاجر عن طريق بعض الاعضاء والى الان بصراحه انا مستغرب لماذا لم تتدخل الاداره وان ترى الاعضاء الذين يزعجون ابو مروان وهو قد كلمنى عن بعضهم  فانا عضو قديم فى هذا المنتدى ومن حقهم عليه ان احافظ على هذا المنتدى وعدم هجرة الاساتذه الى المنتديات الاخرى ومن حقى عليهم ان اطالبهم بكف الاذى عن هذه المهاره والتى سوف تهجر المنتدى باسباب تافه تستطيع ادارة المنتدى ان تحلها بابسط الصور فارجوا من ادارة المنتدى ان تكون حازمه مع هؤلاء جزاكم الله خير

----------


## Leonardo

استاذ موكلى لو سمحت لو معاك رقم ابو مروان يا ريت تكلمه و تقنعه يرجع تانى و قوله ان احنا فعلا محتاجينه يكمل معانا و محتاجين لواحد زيه فى وسطنا و بلاش يسيبنا كدا عشان شوية ناس ملهاش لزمة ..

----------


## ابوجراح

*افا عليك يا بومروان  
تغلق باب خير الله سبحانه وتعالى فتحه لك لمساعدة الناس بسبب مشكله حلها بسيط *

----------


## ابو راجي

احنا بامس الحاجه الك لا تتركنا فريسة للفوركس
الله يجازيك الف خير

----------


## eto2

معلش ممكن حدا من الشباب اللي عنده ايميل الاخ ابو مروان يبعتلي اياه او اذا في حد من الشباب اذا بيعرف تلفونه او ايميله يحكو معاه

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله  ها انت ابو مروان تحذو حذوى والابتعاد عن السفينه وادارة دفتها وسوف اقولها صراحة ان هناك من يريد ابو مروان الابتعاد لمصالحهم الشخصيه والتوصيات المدفوعة الاجر عن طريق بعض الاعضاء والى الان بصراحه انا مستغرب لماذا لم تتدخل الاداره وان ترى الاعضاء الذين يزعجون ابو مروان وهو قد كلمنى عن بعضهم  فانا عضو قديم فى هذا المنتدى ومن حقهم عليه ان احافظ على هذا المنتدى وعدم هجرة الاساتذه الى المنتديات الاخرى ومن حقى عليهم ان اطالبهم بكف الاذى عن هذه المهاره والتى سوف تهجر المنتدى باسباب تافه تستطيع ادارة المنتدى ان تحلها بابسط الصور فارجوا من ادارة المنتدى ان تكون حازمه مع هؤلاء جزاكم الله خير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اخى الكريم حتى لاتتهم الادارة بدون اى بينة فانا متابع للموضوع كون هناك احد الاعضاء يحاول مضايقة ابو مروان على الخاص فيرسل تقرير مشاركة من الرسالة الخاصة 
او باختراق جهازه وعنده تاكيد على كلامه فيستطيع ابلاغ الادارة بذلك

----------


## mokly

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  اخى الكريم حتى لاتتهم الادارة بدون اى بينة فانا متابع للموضوع كون هناك احد الاعضاء يحاول مضايقة ابو مروان على الخاص فيرسل تقرير مشاركة من الرسالة الخاصة  او باختراق جهازه وعنده تاكيد على كلامه فيستطيع ابلاغ الادارة بذلك

 الاستاذ سمير صيام السلام عليكم
اخى الفاضل انا لم اتهم الاداره مطلقا ولو عندى ذرة شك فى ذلك كنت  امتنعت عن المنتدى  وكفى الله المؤمنين شر القتال
ولكن ماقصده ان هناك بعض الاعضاء الذين لهم مصالح فى ذلك واغلبهم من منتديات اخرى اصحاب توصيات مدفوعه ولم اقصد ادارة المنتدى هنا بهذا الكلام 
ولكنى وجهت النداء اليكم للتدخل لحل هذه المشكله لانى تعلمت فى هذا المنتدى ولذلك من واجبى المحافظه عليه وعلى ابناؤه 
ان شاء الله تكون وصلت الفكره ولكنى لم اتهم الاداره مطلقا
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ سمير صيام السلام عليكم
> اخى الفاضل انا لم اتهم الاداره مطلقا ولو عندى ذرة شك فى ذلك كنت  امتنعت عن المنتدى  وكفى الله المؤمنين شر القتال
> ولكن ماقصده ان هناك بعض الاعضاء الذين لهم مصالح فى ذلك واغلبهم من منتديات اخرى اصحاب توصيات مدفوعه ولم اقصد ادارة المنتدى هنا بهذا الكلام 
> ولكنى وجهت النداء اليكم للتدخل لحل هذه المشكله لانى تعلمت فى هذا المنتدى ولذلك من واجبى المحافظه عليه وعلى ابناؤه 
> ان شاء الله تكون وصلت الفكره ولكنى لم اتهم الاداره مطلقا
> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم
> جزاكم الله خير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
تمام الان عندنا مشكلة اختراق جهاز ابو مروان اما من عضو او من مستفيد يهمه الا يضع توصياته لمنافسته فى ذلك سواء كانت توصياته مجانية او غير مجانية 
ياريت ابو مروان يطلع الادارة او يطلعنى على الخاص بما وصل اليه او الايى بى اللى ظهر له لاعرف من اى بلد هو وحتى نعرف من هو من اعضاء المنتدى لانه جهاز ابو مروان بعيد عن سطلة المنتدى هنا

----------


## kuwaitey

اخ سمير بخصوص كلامك عن اختراق الجهاز 
انا الحين تأكدت انه فى حاجه حاصله فى المنتدى  
مرتين ينظرب الوندوز عندى  سابقا كنت لما افتح صفحة توصيات والله ناسى اسمه الحين 
وامس انظرب الوندوز عندى لما فتحت صفحة الاخ الذهب الابيض 
دائم تصبح عندى مشاكل ويغلق صفحة المنتدى كامله اجبارى يطلع لى مربع وبعدها يغلق المنتدى كامل 
فى بداية الامر صراحه توقعتها من جهازى بس امس عرفت انه من المنتدى  
واسف على المادخله اخوى ..

----------


## kuwaitey

> شارت أدق للكيبل،،، أتمنى أن أكون قد وفقت في الرسم

  
الشكل كوب وعروه والهدف فى حال اختراق العروه اهو قاع الكوب  
بس للاسف اخوى ان الشكل ناقص الشروط 
المفروض يكون قمة الكوب من جهة اليمين واليسار متساوين مع قمة العروه 
اعذرنى جهازى الحالى ماقدر ارقع عليه الشارات 
بس انت شوف قمة الكوب من الجهتين هل متساوين ام مختلفين 
ومن اهم الشروط تساوي القمم مع بعض 
لاحظ القمة من جهة اليسار اعلى من جهة اليمين

----------


## توفيق12

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله
نتمنى من الاخ ابومروان العودة

----------


## M-elgendy

> اخ سمير بخصوص كلامك عن اختراق الجهاز 
> انا الحين تأكدت انه فى حاجه حاصله فى المنتدى  
> مرتين ينظرب الوندوز عندى  سابقا كنت لما افتح صفحة توصيات والله ناسى اسمه الحين 
> وامس انظرب الوندوز عندى لما فتحت صفحة الاخ الذهب الابيض 
> دائم تصبح عندى مشاكل ويغلق صفحة المنتدى كامله اجبارى يطلع لى مربع وبعدها يغلق المنتدى كامل 
> فى بداية الامر صراحه توقعتها من جهازى بس امس عرفت انه من المنتدى  
> واسف على المادخله اخوى ..

 يا غالى لا اعتقد ان المشكله فى المنتدى.. المشكله فى جهازك لان لو كان فى مشكله بالمنتدى لكان حدث مظاهره كبيره من قبل اعضاء كثيرون.
بجانب ان هذه المشكله التى تتكلم عنها سمعت عنها من قبل .. ممكن تذكر لى المتصفح الذى تعمل عليه ؟؟ 
وملحوظه اخرى.. اذا كان الـRAM عندك بالجهاز قليله فمن الطبيعى ان يحدث ذلك .. انا شخصياً كنت اواجه هذه المشاكل قبل شراء كمبيوتر حديث  
تحياتى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا غالى لا اعتقد ان المشكله فى المنتدى.. المشكله فى جهازك لان لو كان فى مشكله بالمنتدى لكان حدث مظاهره كبيره من قبل اعضاء كثيرون.
> بجانب ان هذه المشكله التى تتكلم عنها سمعت عنها من قبل .. ممكن تذكر لى المتصفح الذى تعمل عليه ؟؟ 
> وملحوظه اخرى.. اذا كان الـRAM عندك بالجهاز قليله فمن الطبيعى ان يحدث ذلك .. انا شخصياً كنت اواجه هذه المشاكل قبل شراء كمبيوتر حديث  
> تحياتى

  

> اخ سمير بخصوص كلامك عن اختراق الجهاز 
> انا الحين تأكدت انه فى حاجه حاصله فى المنتدى  
> مرتين ينظرب الوندوز عندى  سابقا كنت لما افتح صفحة توصيات والله ناسى اسمه الحين 
> وامس انظرب الوندوز عندى لما فتحت صفحة الاخ الذهب الابيض 
> دائم تصبح عندى مشاكل ويغلق صفحة المنتدى كامله اجبارى يطلع لى مربع وبعدها يغلق المنتدى كامل 
> فى بداية الامر صراحه توقعتها من جهازى بس امس عرفت انه من المنتدى  
> واسف على المادخله اخوى ..

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
بس عليك بقراءة الاقتباس علاه وازيد عليها نقطة تفتكر لو فى شئ فى المنتدى بيكون فيها اختيار لمواضيع التوصيات عن المواضيع الاخرى اكيد لا 
قد يكون هناك روابط فى اى موضوع من المواضيع او فى توقيع من التوقيعات وتكون روابط خارجية والانتى فيروس عندك بيقفلها

----------


## بسيم محمد

أخي أبو عبد الرجمن
كيف يمكن معرفة ال IB  الخاص بجهازي وكيف يمكن معرفة ال IB الخاص بأي مخترق لجهازي ؟

----------


## abu-ali

احوان المجنون رايح وين جنوب والا شمال
وين الاخ جميل

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي أبو عبد الرجمن
> كيف يمكن معرفة ال IB  الخاص بجهازي وكيف يمكن معرفة ال IB الخاص بأي مخترق لجهازي ؟

 فى مواقع بتعرفك الاى بى بتاعك وبالنسبة للاى بى للمخترق فحسب برنامج الانتى فيروس والفايرول عندك فمكافى فيه هذه الامكانية ومش عارف كاسبر موجودة فيه ام لا والنود والافيرا مش موجودة وهكذا

----------


## M-elgendy

الاستاذ سمير صيام .. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كنت عاوز اسألك.. هل لديك اى معلومات عن طريقة اختراق اجهزة ابو مروان ؟؟ 
لان والله لو هوا حاطط جدار حمايه جيد مش هيحصل اى مشكله من المشاكل دى  
انا مش عارف نظام الانترنت ازاى فى السعوديه ولكن اذا كان مشارك احد ما فى خط الانترنت ممكن يكون حد من اللى مشاركه .. والله اعلم 
وممكن يكون اى شخص من الموجودين فى المسنجر عنده .. والله اعلم

----------


## بسيم محمد

فى مواقع بتعرفك الاى بى بتاعك وبالنسبة للاى بى للمخترق فحسب برنامج الانتى فيروس والفايرول عندك فمكافى فيه هذه الامكانية ومش عارف كاسبر موجودة فيه ام لا والنود والافيرا مش موجودة وهكذا   طيب ممكن موقع منها لو سمحت ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ سمير صيام .. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> كنت عاوز اسألك.. هل لديك اى معلومات عن طريقة اختراق اجهزة ابو مروان ؟؟ 
> لان والله لو هوا حاطط جدار حمايه جيد مش هيحصل اى مشكله من المشاكل دى  
> انا مش عارف نظام الانترنت ازاى فى السعوديه ولكن اذا كان مشارك احد ما فى خط الانترنت ممكن يكون حد من اللى مشاركه .. والله اعلم 
> وممكن يكون اى شخص من الموجودين فى المسنجر عنده .. والله اعلم

 والله ياغالى انا خبرتى ضعيفة فى الموضوع وده وفى ناس هنا اجدر منى فيها 
وكما تفضلت مادام عندك الحماية تمام محدش هيقدر يخترق جهازك والاهم الا تاخذ اى ملفات من اى شخص غير معروف سواء فى الايميل او الماسنجر والا تدخل مواقع ملغمة 
ده اللى اعرفه كويس

----------


## سمير صيام

> فى مواقع بتعرفك الاى بى بتاعك وبالنسبة للاى بى للمخترق فحسب برنامج الانتى فيروس والفايرول عندك فمكافى فيه هذه الامكانية ومش عارف كاسبر موجودة فيه ام لا والنود والافيرا مش موجودة وهكذا   طيب ممكن موقع منها لو سمحت ؟

 يعنى الموقع ده بيظهر الاى بى بتاعك وبيعرفك اى اى بى من اى بلد   http://www.ip2location.com/default.aspx

----------


## M-elgendy

> والله ياغالى انا خبرتى ضعيفة فى الموضوع وده وفى ناس هنا اجدر منى فيها 
> وكما تفضلت مادام عندك الحماية تمام محدش هيقدر يخترق جهازك والاهم الا تاخذ اى ملفات من اى شخص غير معروف سواء فى الايميل او الماسنجر والا تدخل مواقع ملغمة 
> ده اللى اعرفه كويس

 طب ممكن حد يتصل بابو مروان يتفاهم معاه  :Asvc: 
والله المشكله اصغر من انه يترك المنتدى نهائياً..  
كل اللى ممكن يعمله يحمل نسخة ويندوز جديده ويبدأ من جديد مع تحميل جدار حمايه جامد وانصح بالنورتون وانا ممكن ابعتله النسخه لغاية عنده ...  
لان والله على حد علمى ان ماينفع حد يدخل جهازه الا عن طريق الشبكه اللى مشاركه معاه فى الانترنت .. او عن طريق المسنجر سواء كان ياهو او هوتميل او الاسكايب  الخ ..  
والله ما بدأت اعوض خسائرى الا على يد بومروان  :Icon26:

----------


## aljooore

شو اللي صاير بو مروان شفيه بيترك المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## M-elgendy

> شو اللي صاير بو مروان شفيه بيترك المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 
احتمال كبير والله يتركه بسبب حدوث اختراقات على اجهزته  
والله الحل بسيط بس لو يدخل ويقرأ المشاركات

----------


## aljooore

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله  
الله لا يوفق اللي كان السبب طيب ليش 
محد ياخذ الا رزقه يعني لازم التلصص والتدخل في شؤوون الغير 
والله كان مساعدنا ابو مروان الله يجزاه الجنه 
ياخي اتمنى الاداره تنظر لهالاختراقات بعين الاعتبارت وتحاول تحاسب كل من وراها  
خصوصا ان هالشي ياثر علينا كمشاركين يعني اللي اخترق جهاز بو مروان يقدر يدخل على اجهزتنا واحد واحد 
والله العالم يمكن مخترقينا واحنا يا غافلين لكم الله  
وبو مروان اتمنى انك تقرى هالمشاركه 
ياريت تخلي جهاز خاص بالمنتدى وجهاز خاص بامورك الخاصه 
تحسبا لاي شي 
ولا تتركنا لا تنسى انك تعمل هالشي لوجه الله فرجاء 
لا تتركنا مثل ما سوى غيرك للغير يلعبون بنا يمين وشمال  
والله يجزاك خير على اللي سويته معنا تحملتنا وصبرت على الاذيه اللي جاتك منا 
الله يعينك ويعينا واتمنى ان انشوفك في القريب العاجل 
لاخلا ولا عدم

----------


## aljooore

وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## miez

اخي ابو مروان ارجو الآ تتركنا الله يجزيك الخير و يدخلك الجنة :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

الأخ العزيز أبو مروان أنا ما أعرفك لكن والله اتمنى انني أتعرف عليك .
أول شئ لازم تعرف أنني ما عندي حاليا حساب حقيقي لكن أنا متابع على الديمو والمسافة بيني وبينكم آلاف الأميال لكن القلوب عند بعضها.
ثانيا أسألك بالله العظيم وبحق الأخوة اللي تربطنا أن ترجع للمنتدى وتساعد أخوانك لأنهم بحاجة لك.
و مو عيب الرجال يرجع عن قراره أتمنى لك التوفيق.

----------


## لبنان

حبينا  نمسي  عليك  يا  ابو مروان وعلى الاخوة والاخوات  اسال الله  ان تكون بصحة جيدة وان تعود لنا بالسلامة

----------


## رشدي

الله يجازى اعداء الخير 
السيد الفاضل ابو مروان / كثير منا هنا  فى حاجة ماسة اليك نرجو منك ان تعود
يمكن ان تخصص جهاز منفصل لدخولك على المنتدى وبهذا يبقى جهازك الخاص بعيد عن المشاكل
لك ان تعلم انك تفعل كثير من الخير لأخوانك هنا 
الله يجازيك مثله واكثر ان شاء الله
ولعلمك الشخصى انا من المتابعين لك منذ ايام مع انى لا املك حسابا حقيقيا !!!!
رجاء منك ان تعود وتـــــشاركنا من جديد وتعلمنا نظرياتك واستراتيجياتك لنستفيد
اتمنى من الله انا وجميع اخواننا فى هذا المنتدى بدوام الصحة والعافية لك  
*** رجاء من الإدارة متلبعة الموضوع والاتصال بالسيد ابو مروان

----------


## Forexyar

يرفع  
حبا لصاحب الموضوع 
جميل الخلق الاخ الجميل

----------


## M-elgendy

> يرفع  
> حبا لصاحب الموضوع 
> جميل الخلق الاخ الجميل

   :015:

----------


## Forexyar

> 

 شكرا لتشجيعك  
انا متابع بصمت وقليل  المشاركه   
احببت  هذا الرجل  
وجدت فيه الاخلاص  لله تعالى وحبه   الخير  لاخوانه 
احببت سعة صدره  في الرد على  كل  سؤال  حتى بعض الاسئلة التي لا معنى  لها . 
توصياته وتحليلاته  جميله  كجمال خلقه  واسمه . 
لا اعلم  خبايا هذه المشكله  التي حدثت له  ولكن في كل  مجال  توجد خفافيش  تعمل بالظلام لاتريد الخير لعباد الله . 
واخيرا 
اقول لهذا الرجل المحترم 
تخيل ان احدا ممن يستفيد من علمك الذي  علمك الله اياه  يستثمر هذا المال في  تجارة مع الله سبحانه ويعيل  ايتاما .. ماذا  يكون اجره  واجرك يا اخي العزيز 
ارجو ان لا يتمكن شياطين الانس من منعك دفع زكاة علمك   
رعاك الله يا بومروان

----------


## رشدي

> شكرا لتشجيعك   انا متابع بصمت وقليل المشاركه   احببت هذا الرجل   وجدت فيه الاخلاص لله تعالى وحبه الخير لاخوانه  احببت سعة صدره في الرد على كل سؤال حتى بعض الاسئلة التي لا معنى لها .  توصياته وتحليلاته جميله كجمال خلقه واسمه .  لا اعلم خبايا هذه المشكله التي حدثت له ولكن في كل مجال توجد خفافيش تعمل بالظلام لاتريد الخير لعباد الله .  واخيرا  اقول لهذا الرجل المحترم  تخيل ان احدا ممن يستفيد من علمك الذي علمك الله اياه يستثمر هذا المال في تجارة مع الله سبحانه ويعيل ايتاما .. ماذا يكون اجره واجرك يا اخي العزيز  ارجو ان لا يتمكن شياطين الانس من منعك دفع زكاة علمك   رعاك الله يا بومروان

  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:    :Noco:

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم صباح الخير جميعا والله لا اعرف ماذا اقول  الشكر موصول للجميع على السؤال  وشكر خاص لأستاذنا سمير صيام على الاهتمام بالموضوع والله يا اخواني واخواتي ما تراجعت عن قراري الا بسبب دعواتكم لي هذا الي اغراني بالعودة والتواصل معكم كل من يدور اجر ودعاء ولو بكلمة طيبة وأن شاء الله ربي يوفق ويرزق الجميع ويرزقني من دعائكم لي   والله الموفق

----------


## Forexyar

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم صباح الخير جميعا والله لا اعرف ماذا اقول  الشكر موصول للجميع على السؤال  وشكر خاص لأستاذنا سمير صيام على الاهتمام بالموضوع والله يا اخواني واخواتي ما تراجعت عن قراري الا بسبب دعواتكم لي هذا الي اغراني بالعودة والتواصل معكم كل من يدور اجر ودعاء ولو بكلمة طيبة وأن شاء الله ربي يوفق ويرزق الجميع ويرزقني من دعائكم لي   والله الموفق

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يا هلا ويا مرحبا 
حيا الله بومروان  
هاذي والله الساعة المباركه 
يشهد الله اني  توقعت عودتك يا  بومروان لاني ارى فيك الانسان المؤمن القوي . 
واحمد الله على عودتك وصدق احساسي . 
اجمع احبابك بالمنتدى وانطلق حفظك الله من كل عين وكل شر

----------


## kanz134

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله  ها انت ابو مروان تحذو حذوى والابتعاد عن السفينه وادارة دفتها وسوف اقولها صراحة ان هناك من يريد ابو مروان الابتعاد لمصالحهم الشخصيه والتوصيات المدفوعة الاجر عن طريق بعض الاعضاء والى الان بصراحه انا مستغرب لماذا لم تتدخل الاداره وان ترى الاعضاء الذين يزعجون ابو مروان وهو قد كلمنى عن بعضهم  فانا عضو قديم فى هذا المنتدى ومن حقهم عليه ان احافظ على هذا المنتدى وعدم هجرة الاساتذه الى المنتديات الاخرى ومن حقى عليهم ان اطالبهم بكف الاذى عن هذه المهاره والتى سوف تهجر المنتدى باسباب تافه تستطيع ادارة المنتدى ان تحلها بابسط الصور فارجوا من ادارة المنتدى ان تكون حازمه مع هؤلاء جزاكم الله خير

       لا حوال ولا قوة الا بالله 
انا من الاعظاء القدامى في هذا المنتدى واظم صوتي الي الاخوه والي اداره المنتدى في 
وضع او ايجاد حل لهذه المشكله وان خساره رجل بوزن ابو مروان خساره كبيره للمنتدى والقائمين عليه ناهيك عن الاعظاء المشاركين والذين ينتظرون طالته عليهم في كل صباح 
ولقد كنت متابعا للاخ ابوامروان والله يجزيه الجنه على افادته لأخوانه واخواته ومساعدتهم في ايجاد اهدافهم من خلال المتاجره
اخي بومراوان انت قد لاتعرفني ولكني احببتك في الله لما قد رايته في شخصك الكريم وحبك لأخوانك ما تحبه لنفسك اقولها لك وتذكر 
ان الله اذا احب عبدا ابتله 
فلاتجعل ماحصل لك  يبعدك عن عمل الخير والذي احسبك والله حسيبك انك تريد منه ابتغاء مرضاه الله والعمل على اعانه الاخواه في هذا المنتدى العزيز والمبتداين منهم خصوصا في ارزاقهم وتفرج كربت اخونك الذين ذاقو مراره الخساره وذاقو حلوه الربح من رب العباد على يديك الكريمه
هذا ماردت واتمنى ان نرى توصياتك من جديد وزادك الله من رزقه وسعه علمه
تقبل مروري

----------


## Leonardo

مش هقول غير نورت بيتك و مطرحك وسط اهلك و اخواتك و تلامذتك يابو مروان    :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  والله اعلم  فوق 1.4770   ليس منه خوف  متوقع بأذن الله 1.4888  ومتوقع بأذن الله 1.5100 لل 1.5150  والله اعلم متوقع الارتداد من 1.5150 + - تقريبا   لحدود 1.4730 + - ثم معودة الصعود  بأذن الله لل 1.5300 تقريبا  بشرط البقاء فوق 1.4700 والله اعلم  الافتتاح هو من يحكم علية هذا اجتهاد  ---------------------------------------  المجنون   والله اعلم  نراقب الافتتاح  متوقع بأذن الله 149 و 150 و 152 وممكن اكثر  ولاكن للامانة اي ارتفاع محفوف بالمخاطر لازم يريح مؤاشراته والله اعلم   لو وصل لما هو متوقع والله اعلم بعدها ينزل لل 147 او 145 ثم يواصل صعود  سنراقبه ونحكم عليه   ----------------------------  اليورو دولار  والله اعلم  عنده هدف بأذن الله 1.3570 لل 1.3600  بعدها اما مواصلة الصعود او نزول واخذا مراكز شراء من تحت  --------------------------  اليورو ين  والله اعلم  بقئاه فوق 135  عنده هدف بأذن الله 136 و 138   والله الموفق   ----------------------  الدولار ين  والله اعلم  فوق 99.50  متوقع بأذن الله   101 و102 و 103  والله اعلم  والله الموفق  والله يرزقنا ويرزقكم   تحياتي للجميع بلا حدود  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  الافتتاح هو من يحكم الاجتهاد   باقي الاجواز سأبلغ بها بوقتها بأذن الله  اليوم سافرمت باقي اجهزتي وبأذن الله نواصل المشوار

----------


## kanz134

نورت مكانك والراجل تنعرف بمعادنها واطياب اصلها

----------


## aljoufi

الحمد لله على السلامة اخي الجميل 
والله كان عندي احساس قوي انك سوف تعود لأنك محب للخير ولا أزكيك على الله
الإنسان يبان من معدنه ونحن لنا الظاهر ولا نعلم الغيب. من خلال مشاركاتك السابقة وعندما كنت تستأذن في أوقات الصلاة للصلاة عرفت ان فيك بذرة خير وأن الله سينفع بك أخوانك ان شاء الله.
إعلم أخي ان هناك من يدعو لك في ظهر الغيب فلا تحرم نفسك هذا الأجر.واعلم أن الطريق ليس سهلا ولكن بالتوكل على الله سيسهل كل شيء.
تقبل تحياتي مع تمنياتي للجميع بالهداية والتوفيق

----------


## رشدي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم صباح الخير جميعا والله لا اعرف ماذا اقول  الشكر موصول للجميع على السؤال  وشكر خاص لأستاذنا سمير صيام على الاهتمام بالموضوع والله يا اخواني واخواتي ما تراجعت عن قراري الا بسبب دعواتكم لي هذا الي اغراني بالعودة والتواصل معكم كل من يدور اجر ودعاء ولو بكلمة طيبة وأن شاء الله ربي يوفق ويرزق الجميع ويرزقني من دعائكم لي    والله الموفق

  
السيد الفاضل / ابو مروان
ارحب بعودتك للمنتدى واشكرك بشدة على عطائك جزاك الله خيرا عليه 
والله يجازى اعداء الخير 
وشكرا    مشرفنا المحبوب / سمير صيام

----------


## aljameel

اخواني واخواتي ارجو معذرتي انا عطلت الرسائل الخاصة مؤقتا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  والله اعلم  فوق 1.4770   ليس منه خوف  متوقع بأذن الله 1.4888  ومتوقع بأذن الله 1.5100 لل 1.5150  والله اعلم متوقع الارتداد من 1.5150 + - تقريبا   لحدود 1.4730 + - ثم معودة الصعود  بأذن الله لل 1.5300 تقريبا  بشرط البقاء فوق 1.4700 والله اعلم  الافتتاح هو من يحكم علية هذا اجتهاد  ---------------------------------------  المجنون   والله اعلم  نراقب الافتتاح  متوقع بأذن الله 149 و 150 و 152 وممكن اكثر  ولاكن للامانة اي ارتفاع محفوف بالمخاطر لازم يريح مؤاشراته والله اعلم   لو وصل لما هو متوقع والله اعلم بعدها ينزل لل 147 او 145 ثم يواصل صعود  سنراقبه ونحكم عليه   ----------------------------  اليورو دولار  والله اعلم  عنده هدف بأذن الله 1.3570 لل 1.3600  بعدها اما مواصلة الصعود او نزول واخذا مراكز شراء من تحت  --------------------------  اليورو ين  والله اعلم  بقئاه فوق 135  عنده هدف بأذن الله 136 و 138   والله الموفق   ----------------------  الدولار ين  والله اعلم  فوق 99.50  متوقع بأذن الله   101 و102 و 103  والله اعلم  والله الموفق  والله يرزقنا ويرزقكم   تحياتي للجميع بلا حدود  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  الافتتاح هو من يحكم الاجتهاد   باقي الاجواز سأبلغ بها بوقتها بأذن الله   اليوم سافرمت باقي اجهزتي وبأذن الله نواصل المشوار

 للمشااااااااااااااهدة

----------


## بسيم محمد

هلا وغلا

----------


## simpa2000f

عوده حميمه ابو مروان  والحمد الله انه ربنا استجاب لدعائنا    الله يوفقك دنيا وأخره

----------


## السعدي

( وعسى ان تكرهوا شيئاً وهو خيرُ لكم ) 
الحمد لله على خيره وكرمه 
يمكن اللي صار يا بو مروان خلاك تشوف وتعرف وش كثر محبة الناس لك وانهم يدعون لك بالخير 
وما تدري يابو مروان  فيه ناس فاتحه بيوت وتعتمد على الله في مصدر دخلها على هذا الفوركس والله سبحانه وتعالى سخرك لهم ، فاذا انت سبب في زيادة ارصدتهم من المال فهم سبب زيادة رصيدك في الاجر والدعاء لك ، فما عند الله يبقى وما عند الناس زائل . . فلا تحرم نفسك من عمل الخير  
اخوك ومحبك / السعدي

----------


## ابو راجي

الف حمدلله على السلامة يا ابو مرواااااااااان

----------


## لبنان

عودة مباركة اخي ابو مروان   اداما الله عليك نعمه ورحم الله والديك واجدادك ومن رباك على حب الخير   كما نشكر الاخ سمير وجميع الاعضاء الذين ساهمو  في العودة المباركة الى ابو مروان واسمحو لي ان اهدي ثواب سورة الفاتحة المباركة الى اموات ابو مروان  وجميع اموات المسلمين

----------


## basel232

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  أخي العزيز أبو مروان عدت من السفر وتفاجأت بماحصل..  يعلم الله إني تأذيت مثل جميع الأعضاء من محاولات التخريب اللتي حصلت لك..  ولكن ما شاء الله تبارك الله .. كنا محسودين على وجودك.. ونحمد الله على عودتك  عزيزي إعلم أن الجميع هنا يريدون أن يجازوك على جهودك لكي لا يكونوا سلبيين   فالكل يريد أن يقدم لك شيء يعبر به عن إمتنانه لك فلا يجدون أمامهم إلا الدعاء لك   وأنا أولهم .. فيعلم الله أني قد دعوت لك في الحرم ..   فإستمر يا أخي بعون الله وعلى بركة الله..  أخوك أبو يارا

----------


## alhendal

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الف شكر علي التوصيات   سؤال بالنسبة 
USD/CHF 
GBP/AUD

----------


## أبو عدنان

السلام عليكم .. 
أهلا بعودك أخي الجميل و بصراحة كنت متوقع عودتك لأنو الكريم يبقى كريم
و انت قبل أن تكون كريم بتوصياتك فانت كريم بأخلاقك و حبك للخير
الله يجزيك كل خير

----------


## سمير صيام

حمد الله على السلامة ابو مروان

----------


## ابوجراح

*عودة حميده مباركه يا بومروان 
اهلا بك 
بين اخوانك المتلهفين لعودتك  *

----------


## M-elgendy

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
-------
يارب تقبل منى هذا الدعاء  *اللهم اكفيه بحلالك عن حرامك واغنيه بفضلك عمن سواك اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والكسل والبخل وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال.
اللهم ارزقه رزقا لاتجعل لاحد فيه منَه ولا في الاخرة عليه تبعه برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين .
اللهم صب عليه الخير صبا صبا ولا تجعل عيشه كدا كدا .
اللهم ان كان رزقه في السماء فانزله وان كان في بطن الارض فاخرجه وان كان بعيدا فقربه وان كان عسيرا فيسره وان كان قليلا فاكثره وبارك فيه برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين .  * *--------* ** *الاخ الفاضل بومروان. هذا الدعاء هدية عودتك*  
و ارجو منك ان ان لا تحرمنى من مساعدتك..
اذا احتجت اى شئ لاجهزتك لا تترد فى الطلب منى.. 
اتمنى حقاً مساعدتك فى اى شئ 
رساله صغيره عن طريق المنتدى فيها طلبك ستجد الرد فى نفس اللحظه
( عرض خاص وسارى لاطول فتره ممكنه  :Good:  )   * *

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

هلا وغلا بالغالي   والله نورتنا فين بيتك  :Big Grin:    والله فرحنا بعودتك   وكيد عذالك يجميل    ربي يوفقك ويسعدك     وأن شاء الله أسبوعك يكون جميل ياجميل

----------


## khedr

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم صباح الخير جميعا والله لا اعرف ماذا اقول  الشكر موصول للجميع على السؤال  وشكر خاص لأستاذنا سمير صيام على الاهتمام بالموضوع والله يا اخواني واخواتي ما تراجعت عن قراري الا بسبب دعواتكم لي هذا الي اغراني بالعودة والتواصل معكم كل من يدور اجر ودعاء ولو بكلمة طيبة وأن شاء الله ربي يوفق ويرزق الجميع ويرزقني من دعائكم لي   والله الموفق

  تمااااااااااااااااااااام ياعم الجميل
يبقي  كده لنا فنجان قهوه 
مع حبيبك وحبيبنا..........  مولكي 
وعموما ....... حمد الله   علي  السلامه
وبلااااااااااااااااااااااااااش  العتاااااااااب

----------


## توفيق12

يا هلا بالعودة الميمونة للاخ ابومروان
وربي يكرمك ان شاء الله ويوفقك دنيا واخرة

----------


## khedr

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> -------
> يارب تقبل منى هذا الدعاء  *اللهم اكفيه بحلالك عن حرامك واغنيه بفضلك عمن سواك اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والكسل والبخل وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال.
> اللهم ارزقه رزقا لاتجعل لاحد فيه منَه ولا في الاخرة عليه تبعه برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين .
> اللهم صب عليه الخير صبا صبا ولا تجعل عيشه كدا كدا .
> اللهم ان كان رزقه في السماء فانزله وان كان في بطن الارض فاخرجه وان كان بعيدا فقربه وان كان عسيرا فيسره وان كان قليلا فاكثره وبارك فيه برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين .  * *--------* ** *الاخ الفاضل بومروان. هذا الدعاء هدية عودتك*  
> و ارجو منك ان ان لا تحرمنى من مساعدتك..
> اذا احتجت اى شئ لاجهزتك لا تترد فى الطلب منى.. 
> اتمنى حقاً مساعدتك فى اى شئ 
> ...

   آميييييييييين

----------


## mostafa_anwr

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله استاذنا جميل مفيش اسلوب جيد للاستفادة من الجابات؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

اخواني واخواتي  والله مااعرف ماذا اقول   اللسان يعجز عن الشكر  افضل شي اقوله  الله يجزاكم الخير كله

----------


## aljameel

> حمد الله على السلامة ابو مروان

 الله يسلمك أستاذي سمير  شكر لاهتمامك فهذا ليس بغريب منك  تحية تقدير واحترام لمرورك وتشريفك أستاذي الفاضل

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الف شكر علي التوصيات   سؤال بالنسبة 
> USD/CHF 
> GBP/AUD

 هلا اخي 
ارجو أن تتحملني البيانات اخذها من الميتاترايدر فارغب بالتسجيل حتى اللحضة لايقبل التسجيل بعد فرمتت الاجهزة حتى يتم التسجيل سأجاوبك عليهم بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله استاذنا جميل مفيش اسلوب جيد للاستفادة من الجابات؟؟؟

 موال الجابات طويل وكثير من الاخوة يدخل شراء او بيع على أمل تغطيت الجاب فيتعلق وهي بالغالب  تتغطى ولاكن متى الله اعلم ممكن بنفس الساعة او اليوم او يوم اخر
فنصيحة ابتعد عنها وقس على ذلك جابات الاسبوع الماضى متى تم تغطيتها

----------


## mostafa_anwr

جزاك الله خير استذنا

----------


## M-elgendy

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  والله اعلم  فوق 1.4770   ليس منه خوف  متوقع بأذن الله 1.4888  ومتوقع بأذن الله 1.5100 لل 1.5150  والله اعلم متوقع الارتداد من 1.5150 + - تقريبا   لحدود 1.4730 + - ثم معودة الصعود  بأذن الله لل 1.5300 تقريبا  بشرط البقاء فوق 1.4700 والله اعلم  الافتتاح هو من يحكم علية هذا اجتهاد  ---------------------------------------  المجنون   والله اعلم  نراقب الافتتاح  متوقع بأذن الله 149 و 150 و 152 وممكن اكثر  ولاكن للامانة اي ارتفاع محفوف بالمخاطر لازم يريح مؤاشراته والله اعلم   لو وصل لما هو متوقع والله اعلم بعدها ينزل لل 147 او 145 ثم يواصل صعود  سنراقبه ونحكم عليه   ----------------------------  اليورو دولار  والله اعلم  عنده هدف بأذن الله 1.3570 لل 1.3600  بعدها اما مواصلة الصعود او نزول واخذا مراكز شراء من تحت  --------------------------  اليورو ين  والله اعلم  بقئاه فوق 135  عنده هدف بأذن الله 136 و 138   والله الموفق   ----------------------  الدولار ين  والله اعلم  فوق 99.50  متوقع بأذن الله   101 و102 و 103  والله اعلم  والله الموفق  والله يرزقنا ويرزقكم   تحياتي للجميع بلا حدود  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  الافتتاح هو من يحكم الاجتهاد   باقي الاجواز سأبلغ بها بوقتها بأذن الله  اليوم سافرمت باقي اجهزتي وبأذن الله نواصل المشوار

  للمشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهده

----------


## aljooore

الحمدددددددد الله والشكر  
على السلامه  
منور المنتدى

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الدولار فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.1308  والله اعلم  متوقع نزول لل 1.1250 + - تقريبا لل 1.1200  وليست دعوة للبيع  متوقع والله اعلم الارتداد منها لو ارتد منها يتم الشراء  والستوب اما نقطة الارتداد او 1.1160  اهدافه كثيرة والله اعلم  الهدف الاول بأذن الله   1.1700 + -  الهدف البعيد بأذن الله   1.2300  والله الموفق  والله يرزقنا جميعا  لا للاستعجال الدخول من بعد مراقبة

----------


## Mr.stayl

ما شاء الله على الاستاد الجميل
جميل الاخلاق جميل الكلام جميل الاسم 
بارك الله فيك
و جعل اعمالك في سجل حسناتك بادن الله
بالتوفيق

----------


## aljameel

> أسف يالمسعودي والله راح بالي على اليورو استرالي   اولا أنت من وين شمالي سعودي ونعم   وهذه توصية لعيون المسعودي   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي  7031  البيع الان او لو ارتفع   والله اعلم متوقع نزول لل 6850 + - تقريبا بأذن الله  المهم راقب 6920 تقريبا يجب كسرها الارتداد منها مراقبته  احتمال يرتد لل 6960 تقريبا ثم ينزل  لل 6850 لل 6870  والله اعلم  الستوب   7094  الهدف بأذن الله  لو ارتد من 6850   7230 + -   لو ارتد من 6930  الهدف بأذن الله   7180 تقريبا  اهداف احتمال يصعد لها او قريب منها والله اعلم  وهدف بعيد 7400 لل 7500  والله يرزق الجميع ويبعد عنهم الخسارة يارب   والله الموفق

 شايفين هذا التوصية كذا واحد منكم دخل فيها ولم يستفد منها كاملة بالرغم اعطت اهدافها بالتمام والكمال نزل لل 6855 وصعد لل 7230 كم نقاط فيها ربح الحمد لله 550 نقطة مافيه احد صبر عليها  الان والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الشراء قريب من الاستوب لو نزل  الهدف بأذن الله   7310  الستوب  7057  السعر الحالي  7153  والله الموفق

----------


## المسعودي H

افا يابو مروان اول واحد استفاد منها انا وكل مايطلع اقحش كم عقد وماراح افكه الين افش غلي فيه اشكرك \ابو مروان من كل قلبي ورحم الله والديك دنيا واخره

----------


## aBoRaMa

> الشكل كوب وعروه والهدف فى حال اختراق العروه اهو قاع الكوب  
> بس للاسف اخوى ان الشكل ناقص الشروط 
> المفروض يكون قمة الكوب من جهة اليمين واليسار متساوين مع قمة العروه 
> اعذرنى جهازى الحالى ماقدر ارقع عليه الشارات 
> بس انت شوف قمة الكوب من الجهتين هل متساوين ام مختلفين 
> ومن اهم الشروط تساوي القمم مع بعض 
> لاحظ القمة من جهة اليسار اعلى من جهة اليمين

 السلام عليكم 
شكراً لك أخي كويتي  
تعليقي على الشارت،، وسأقوم بمراجعة المراجع للتأكد مما تفضلت به،، بالرغم من أن الشارت ينجح معي دائماً

----------


## رشدي

> شايفين هذا التوصية كذا واحد منكم دخل فيها ولم يستفد منها كاملة بالرغم اعطت اهدافها بالتمام والكمال نزل لل 6855 وصعد لل 7230 كم نقاط فيها ربح الحمد لله 550 نقطة مافيه احد صبر عليها  الان والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الشراء قريب من الاستوب لو نزل     الهدف بأذن الله   7310  الستوب  7057  السعر الحالي  7153   والله الموفق

    
حاضر ومتابع من البدايه والله
مع جزيل الشكر والعرفان بالجميل يا اخ جميل

----------


## zamil

اخي الجميل انا بايع على المجنون من 148.10 وش رايك اسكر  أول مايفتح السوق ولا انتظر يمكن يوصل الى 148.30 
انتظر ردك ياخوي

----------


## aljooore

السوف فتح اخي المجنون حاليا 14892

----------


## M-elgendy

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  والله اعلم  فوق 1.4770   ليس منه خوف  متوقع بأذن الله 1.4888  ومتوقع بأذن الله 1.5100 لل 1.5150  والله اعلم متوقع الارتداد من 1.5150 + - تقريبا   لحدود 1.4730 + - ثم معودة الصعود  بأذن الله لل 1.5300 تقريبا  بشرط البقاء فوق 1.4700 والله اعلم  الافتتاح هو من يحكم علية هذا اجتهاد  ---------------------------------------  المجنون   والله اعلم  نراقب الافتتاح  متوقع بأذن الله 149 و 150 و 152 وممكن اكثر  ولاكن للامانة اي ارتفاع محفوف بالمخاطر لازم يريح مؤاشراته والله اعلم   لو وصل لما هو متوقع والله اعلم بعدها ينزل لل 147 او 145 ثم يواصل صعود  سنراقبه ونحكم عليه   ----------------------------  اليورو دولار  والله اعلم  عنده هدف بأذن الله 1.3570 لل 1.3600  بعدها اما مواصلة الصعود او نزول واخذا مراكز شراء من تحت  --------------------------  اليورو ين  والله اعلم  بقئاه فوق 135  عنده هدف بأذن الله 136 و 138   والله الموفق   ----------------------  الدولار ين  والله اعلم  فوق 99.50  متوقع بأذن الله   101 و102 و 103  والله اعلم  والله الموفق  والله يرزقنا ويرزقكم   تحياتي للجميع بلا حدود  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  الافتتاح هو من يحكم الاجتهاد   باقي الاجواز سأبلغ بها بوقتها بأذن الله  اليوم سافرمت باقي اجهزتي وبأذن الله نواصل المشوار

 
.....................................

----------


## محمد موسي العبد

السلام عليكم انا مبتدئ بالفوركس واريد ان اتعلم واستزيد من علمك بهذا المجال واقول هل التوصيات على الازواج تكون بشكل يومى اقصد مرة واحدة باليوم ام عدة مرات واين اجد التوصيات باى صفحة 
وشكرا  لكم

----------


## basel232

> السلام عليكم انا مبتدئ بالفوركس واريد ان اتعلم واستزيد من علمك بهذا المجال واقول هل التوصيات على الازواج تكون بشكل يومى اقصد مرة واحدة باليوم ام عدة مرات واين اجد التوصيات باى صفحة 
> وشكرا لكم

 أهلا بك أخوي محمد 
أجيبك نيابة عن أبو مروان .. 
- التوصيات مالها وقت محدد بل على حسب فرص السوق وأبو مروان جزاه الله ألف خير 
يحاول قدر المستطاع أن يتواجد بأغلب فترات التداول .. ويتابع وضع الأزواج الي عليها توصية.. 
وستجد التوصيات القائمة ترفع في نفس الموضوع بإستمرار.. 
فقط تابع مع الجميل أبو مروان..

----------


## alhendal

ما هو  ( الكيبل ) & ( المجنون )؟

----------


## بسيم محمد

الكيبل هو الإسترليني ورمزه GBPUSD أما المجنون فهو الإسترليني ين ورمزه GBPJPY .

----------


## basel232

> ما هو ( الكيبل ) & ( المجنون )؟

   الكيبل GBPUSD المجنون GBPJPY

----------


## bilalo25

بارك الله فيك اخ جميل على هذا المجهود الرائع لاخوانك ,,,  سابقى باذن الله من المتابعين لك  :Eh S(7):  اللسان يعجز عن مدحك وو صفك ولكن - ويشهد الله - انا ندعوا لك ولامثالك بالبركة بمالك وصحتك  :Hands:  جزاك الله خير

----------


## nnadifi1

السلام عليك أخي الجميل  :Asvc:          أنت حقا جميل :Icon26: 
مشكور على  توصياتك الرائعة  ويارب ماتحرمنا من تحليلك للكيبل  :Hands: الذي  يشق طريقه بثبات نحو   :Boxing:  1.5000 :Boxing:

----------


## رشدي

> السلام عليك أخي الجميل  أنت حقا جميل مشكور على توصياتك الرائعة ويارب ماتحرمنا من تحليلك للكيبل الذي يشق طريقه بثبات نحو  1.5000

 اعتقد ان الكيبل عند مقاومة 1.4888 هل تظنه يخترقها ؟

----------


## ahmadj

اخواني الاعزاء هل من توصيات الان
ولكم الشكر :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير جميعا 
يوم موفق بأذن الله

----------


## ahmadj

الاخ الجميل 
صباح الخير
هل من توصيات 
ولك الشكر

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الدولار فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.1308  والله اعلم  متوقع نزول لل 1.1250 + - تقريبا لل 1.1200  وليست دعوة للبيع  متوقع والله اعلم الارتداد منها لو ارتد منها يتم الشراء  والستوب اما نقطة الارتداد او 1.1160  اهدافه كثيرة والله اعلم  الهدف الاول بأذن الله   1.1700 + -  الهدف البعيد بأذن الله   1.2300  والله الموفق  والله يرزقنا جميعا   لا للاستعجال الدخول من بعد مراقبة

  

> الاخ الجميل 
> صباح الخير
> هل من توصيات 
> ولك الشكر

 اخي راقبها ولا تستعجل بالدخول

----------


## M-elgendy

صباحك فل يا الغالى بومروان

----------


## aljameel

المجنون  والله اعلم  السعر الحالي  150.47  متوقع نزول لل  149.70 او  149.30  للمغامر  مع وقف 150.77  ولو واصل نزول خير وبركة  وسأحدد اهدفه فيما بعد بأذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> صباحك فل يا الغالى بومروان

  
هلا صباح النور والسرور

----------


## M-elgendy

والله ما بدى ازعجك على اول النهار بومروان..
سؤال صغير ومش هسأل تانى بعده  :Asvc:  
المجنون اهدافه الاساسيه شماليه صح ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> والله ما بدى ازعجك على اول النهار بومروان..
> سؤال صغير ومش هسأل تانى بعده  
> المجنون اهدافه الاساسيه شماليه صح ؟؟

 والله اعلم انه شماليه 
ولاكن مؤاشراته متضخمة جدا لازم يصحح مؤاشراته

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون  والله اعلم  السعر الحالي  150.47  متوقع نزول لل  149.70 او  149.30  للمغامر  مع وقف 150.77  ولو واصل نزول خير وبركة  وسأحدد اهدفه فيما بعد بأذن الله   والله الموفق

 من لم يدخل الافضل ينتظر

----------


## تداولaaa

دخلت على المجنون 
ولي من الله يا حياه الله

----------


## ahmadj

دخلت شراء ام بيع 
حياك الله

----------


## aljameel

> دخلت على المجنون 
> ولي من الله يا حياه الله

   
المهم الالتزام بالستوب

----------


## تداولaaa

> دخلت شراء ام بيع 
> حياك الله

 الله يحي نباك التوصية بيع لكن مثل ما قال الاخ ابو مروان الانتظار افظل   

> المهم الالتزام بالستوب

 الله كريم مشكور على المتابعة

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  الكيبل فوق 1.4950  والاستقرار فوقها  هدفه البعيد بأذن الله  1.5700  وله اهداف قبلها بأذن الله سأحددها لاحقا  ومتوقع يسحب المجنون معه  والله الموفق

----------


## abo-ali

> من لم يدخل الافضل ينتظر

  صبحكم الله بكل خير

----------


## aljameel

> صبحكم الله بكل خير

 هلا صباح الخير

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   وصل للهدف كما هو متوقع 1.3580  الان مراقبة 1.3500  والله اعلم متوقع الارتداد منها مالم يرتد سأحدد لاحقا الارتداد بأذن الله  الهدف البعيد بأذن الله  1.4040  بشرط اختراق 1.3737  والله اعلم

----------


## بوغدير

صباح الخير والورد للجميع  ويوم باذن الله خير للجميع  اخوي بو مروان بالنسبه لي انا بره السوق اليوم والمجنون جننا وقعد  لا راضي يصعد ولا ينزل ومن اليوم وهو يحاول يكسر 150.81  والحين كسرها بس بدلع والله يخوف وحير العالم معاه  انا الي مقتنع بالصعود بس وضعه ما يطمن لأن ممكن يرجع يصحح بس الاسبوع الفات ما قصر بالتصحيح  احترامي وتقديري

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير والورد للجميع  ويوم باذن الله خير للجميع  اخوي بو مروان بالنسبه لي انا بره السوق اليوم والمجنون جننا وقعد  لا راضي يصعد ولا ينزل ومن اليوم وهو يحاول يكسر 150.81  والحين كسرها بس بدلع والله يخوف وحير العالم معاه  انا الي مقتنع بالصعود بس وضعه ما يطمن لأن ممكن يرجع يصحح بس الاسبوع الفات ما قصر بالتصحيح  احترامي وتقديري

 هلا بوغدير 
بتعرف الفريق الي بيبني هجمة هو المجنون والله اعلم 
حتى ولو صعد هينزل وبعدها والله اعلم ماهاتشوفه 
لا تستعجل

----------


## بوغدير

بو مروان في حال التصحيح ممكن ينزل عن 145.13   ولا هذي اخر مرحله تصحيح له وبعدها نخلي عقودنا مفتوحه ؟  احترامي وتقديري

----------


## Leonardo

صباح الخير ابو مروان و صباح الخير على كل الاخوة الموجودين .. يوم جميل و اسبوع سعيدة ملىء بالارباح عليكم يا رب

----------


## بوغدير

> هلا بوغدير 
> بتعرف الفريق الي بيبني هجمة هو المجنون والله اعلم 
> حتى ولو صعد هينزل وبعدها والله اعلم ماهاتشوفه 
> لا تستعجل

 @@  ما اشوفه وين شمالا ام جنوبا حدد يا بو مروان  انا مخطط انطره تحت مع الثيران

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان في حال التصحيح ممكن ينزل عن 145.13   ولا هذي اخر مرحله تصحيح له وبعدها نخلي عقودنا مفتوحه ؟  احترامي وتقديري

 اي عقود مافهمت عليك

----------


## بوغدير

صباح الورد ياهلا وعلينا وعليك

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير ابو مروان و صباح الخير على كل الاخوة الموجودين .. يوم جميل و اسبوع سعيدة ملىء بالارباح عليكم يا رب

  
هلا صباح النور والسرور

----------


## lord hamza

يسعد صباحك ابو مروان ..
اسبوع جميل انشالله على الجميع وربنا يجعل فيه الرزق والاعصاب الرايقه والهاديه  :Regular Smile:   
كل التحيه

----------


## بوغدير

> اي عقود مافهمت عليك

 لا لا تحاتي انا مثل ما قلت لك بره السوق اليوم  اقصد لما ناخذ عقود حول النقطه 145 ونتركها مفتوحه للشمال  يعني هدفي يكون مفتوح فهمت علي وبنفس الوقت اذا كان نازل للمستوى هذا حرام اضيع 500 او 400 نقطه

----------


## aljameel

> يسعد صباحك ابو مروان ..
> اسبوع جميل انشالله على الجميع وربنا يجعل فيه الرزق والاعصاب الرايقه والهاديه   
> كل التحيه

 وصباحك اخي العزيز

----------


## aljameel

> لا لا تحاتي انا مثل ما قلت لك بره السوق اليوم  اقصد لما ناخذ عقود حول النقطه 145 ونتركها مفتوحه للشمال  يعني هدفي يكون مفتوح فهمت علي وبنفس الوقت اذا كان نازل للمستوى هذا حرام اضيع 500 او 400 نقطه

 بس ينزل سأنوه عليه متى الشراء بأذن الله

----------


## بوغدير

> بس ينزل سأنوه عليه متى الشراء بأذن الله

 شورتك وهداية ربك

----------


## أبو عدنان

صباح الخير أخي جميل 
هل تنصحنا بدخول شراء يورو دولار ؟

----------


## MR_ADEL

ما رايك فى الدولار ين الان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وشكراااااااااااا

----------


## Al-Diaa

يسعد صباحكون جميع
بتمنالكون أسبوع مليئ بالنجاح
وتحية خاصة للأخ جميل 
ومتابعة معكون

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير أخي جميل 
> هل تنصحنا بدخول شراء يورو دولار ؟

 اخي راقبه عند 1.3500 تقريبا متوقع الارتداد منها بأذن الله 
لا للاستعجال

----------


## aljameel

> ما رايك فى الدولار ين الان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وشكراااااااااااا

 خليه ينزل شوي

----------


## السعدي

احلى صباح لاحلى ابو مروان في العالم

----------


## aljameel

> احلى صباح لاحلى ابو مروان في العالم

 يسعد صباحك يالسعدي

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  والله اعلم  فوق 1.4770   ليس منه خوف  متوقع بأذن الله 1.4888  ومتوقع بأذن الله 1.5100 لل 1.5150  والله اعلم متوقع الارتداد من 1.5150 + - تقريبا   لحدود 1.4730 + - ثم معودة الصعود  بأذن الله لل 1.5300 تقريبا  بشرط البقاء فوق 1.4700 والله اعلم  الافتتاح هو من يحكم علية هذا اجتهاد  ---------------------------------------  المجنون   والله اعلم  نراقب الافتتاح  متوقع بأذن الله 149 و 150 و 152 وممكن اكثر  ولاكن للامانة اي ارتفاع محفوف بالمخاطر لازم يريح مؤاشراته والله اعلم   لو وصل لما هو متوقع والله اعلم بعدها ينزل لل 147 او 145 ثم يواصل صعود  سنراقبه ونحكم عليه   ----------------------------  اليورو دولار  والله اعلم  عنده هدف بأذن الله 1.3570 لل 1.3600  بعدها اما مواصلة الصعود او نزول واخذا مراكز شراء من تحت  --------------------------  اليورو ين  والله اعلم  بقئاه فوق 135  عنده هدف بأذن الله 136 و 138   والله الموفق   ----------------------  الدولار ين  والله اعلم  فوق 99.50  متوقع بأذن الله   101 و102 و 103  والله اعلم  والله الموفق  والله يرزقنا ويرزقكم   تحياتي للجميع بلا حدود  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  الافتتاح هو من يحكم الاجتهاد   باقي الاجواز سأبلغ بها بوقتها بأذن الله   اليوم سافرمت باقي اجهزتي وبأذن الله نواصل المشوار

   المفروض الكيبل يصل لاهدافه بأذن الله ثم ينزل والله اعلم  خلونا نراقب

----------


## nokia6688

موفق ان شاء الله ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   وصل للهدف كما هو متوقع 1.3580  الان مراقبة 1.3500  والله اعلم متوقع الارتداد منها مالم يرتد سأحدد لاحقا الارتداد بأذن الله  الهدف البعيد بأذن الله  1.4040  بشرط اختراق 1.3737   والله اعلم

   للمراااااااااااااااااااااااااااقبة

----------


## aljameel

> موفق ان شاء الله ابو مروان

 الجميع أن شاء الله

----------


## الكنق

الجميل كيف وضع الفرنك دولار

----------


## aljameel

> الجميل كيف وضع الفرنك دولار

 اخي هو نزل لل 1.1238 
وارتد منها الان اما مواصلة الصعود او ينزل لل 1.1200 تقريبا ويعاود الصعود والله اعلم

----------


## simpa2000f

صباح الفل والياسمين على كل الموجودين

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الفل والياسمين على كل الموجودين

 هلا صباح الخير

----------


## nokia6688

اخواني هل تقصدو بالكيبل GBP USD 
وهل تقصدو بالمجنون USD JPY 
وماهو الباوند
سماحوني اسماء الازواج ما اعرف كثير عنها وانا مبتدأ معكم

----------


## بوغدير

صباح المسك والعنبر

----------


## بوغدير

> اخواني هل تقصدو بالكيبل GBP USD 
> وهل تقصدو بالمجنون USD JPY 
> سماحوني مبتدأ معكم

 الكيبل GBP USD   المجنون GBP JPY  واسأل على راحتك يالغالي  احترامي وتقديري

----------


## CheFX

> اخواني هل تقصدو بالكيبل GBP USD 
> وهل تقصدو بالمجنون USD JPY 
> سماحوني مبتدأ معكم

  
صباح الخير يا اخي الكريم 
نعم الكيبل هو GBPUSD
لكن المجنون هو GBPJPY
اما USDJPY هو الين الياباني مع الدولار

----------


## aljameel

من دخل بالفرنك دولار يراقب 310 او 340 اما الارتداد من احدهم او مواصلة المشوار والله اعلم

----------


## alhendal

كيف وضع GBP/AUD

----------


## aljameel

> كيف وضع GBP/AUD

 اخي البيانات انا اخذها من كراون او الميتاترايدر 
المشكلة بكراون لاتوجد به العملة والميتاترايدر حتى اللحضة لم اتمكن من التسجيل بس اسجل سأضع تحليله بأذن الله

----------


## أبو عدنان

هناك مشكلة في الميتا ترايدر لا يعمل اليوم و حاولت عمل اشتراك جديد دون جدوى

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم نصف ساعة وسأعود بأذن الله 
كل شي واضح

----------


## alhendal

موفق ان شاء الله

----------


## أبو عدنان

بآمان الله

----------


## simpa2000f

> من دخل بالفرنك دولار يراقب 310 او 340 اما الارتداد من احدهم او مواصلة المشوار والله اعلم

  
ما شاء الله تبارك الله عليك يابو مروان  تحديد نقاط الارتداد  بالملي  شوف يابو مروان يا انك تعلمنا طريقتك في المتاجره ولا ببلغ عنك الاف بي اي أقول التهمه أنك تلعب بالسوق زي ما تبغى تقول للزوج انزل ينزل تقول له اطلع يطلع وهم يتصرفون معاك بعد كذا   
ايش قلت فكر في الموضوع  :016:  :016:  :016:  
والله حاب اتعرف على طريقتك من أعماق قلبي يابو مروان  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:

----------


## simpa2000f

ما رأيك في اليورو دولار الان 
هو عند 1.3520 هل ندخل شراء وكم يكون الاستوب والهدف

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  كل الي وصينا علية من امس اعطو ولله الحمد اقلهم 100 واكثرهم 300 نقطة تقريبا  الان والله اعلم  المجنون له اهداف بالنزول 150.50 و 149.70 و 149.30 ومتوقع الارتداد من احدهم وبأذن الله لل 152 وفوق والستوب نقطة الارتداد  اليورو ين لو نزل 135.80 تقريبا وارتد منها  يتم الشراء والهدف بأذن الله 138 تقريبا  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  الدولار ين لو نزل لل 100.30 تقريبا وارتد منها يتم الشراء والاهداف بأذن الله 102 و103 تقريبا والستوب نقطة الارتداد  الكيبل فوق 1.4770 بأذن الله ليس منه خوف وكما ذكرت فوق 1.4950 عينكم على 1.5700 بأذن الله ولو نزل لل 14730 تقريبا وارتد يتم الشراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد ومراقبته عند 1.4770 احتمال يرتد منها  والله اعلم  النزول ليس مؤاكد انما احتمال لو نزلو متوقع الارتداد واخذ مراكز شراء لمواصلة الصعود  حتى اللحضة الموجة العامة للاجواز المذكورة صاعدة والله اعلم  والله الموفق  للمراقبة وعدم الاستعجال كل شي متوقع احتمال ينزلو واحتمال يواصلو صعود  المجنون قائد قروب الين  والكيبل تقريبا حركته متقاربه للمجنون وانتم عليكم القياس  والله اعلم

----------


## أبو عدنان

بارك الله فيك أخي الجميل بس عندي سؤالين  
الاول ماذا بالنسبة لليورو دولار ؟ تحدثت عن نقطة 3500  و قد وصل اليها
و السؤال الثاني كيف نعرف من ركة الزوج انها ارتداد؟ يعني قد يصل للنقطة المذكورة و من ثم يرتد 10 نقاط مثلا و من ثم يعاود النزول فكيف نعرف أن هذه الحركة ارتداد ؟

----------


## basel232

أبو مروان كيفك يالغالي.. 
عندي الكيبل ستوب 4800 شرايك أغيره 4700 ولا أخليه

----------


## simpa2000f

ماذا عن اليورو دولار هل سوف يرتفع

----------


## بوغدير

بو مروان تتوقع اذا نزل عن 149.30 يكمل نزول

----------


## hgsdt

ماشاء الله بالمللى

----------


## hgsdt

شكلى ضربتها عين

----------


## alhendal

شكلوا مافي احد ضربها عين  ههههههههه

----------


## M-elgendy

اعتقد انه حان وقت الارتداد فى المجنون لاعلى عند النقطه 152.00 كما قال الغالى بومروان 
والله اعلم

----------


## mostafa_anwr

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله هو السوق سريع بس ان شاء الله توصيات عم جميل تنتصر على السوق

----------


## بوغدير

> شكلى ضربتها عين

 الله يستر منك :Yikes3:   لا تعيدها مره ثانيه  :Boxing:

----------


## Leonardo

> الله يستر منك  لا تعيدها مره ثانيه

  

> شكلوا مافي احد ضربها عين  ههههههههه

 هههههههههههههههه خبوا الراجل دا يا جدعااااااااان  :18:

----------


## بوغدير

> اعتقد انه حان وقت الارتداد فى المجنون لاعلى عند النقطه 152.00 كما قال الغالى بومروان 
> والله اعلم

 باذن الله تعالى يا محمد وان شاء الله ما يسوي حركاته هالمجنون  :Regular Smile:

----------


## بوغدير

وعليكم السلام ياهلا الله يسمع منك وما تكون نفس صاحبنا الي عطانا عين  :Regular Smile:

----------


## بوغدير

> هههههههههههههههه خبوا الراجل دا يا جدعااااااااان

 امممممم هنشوف له حل

----------


## Leonardo

> امممممم هنشوف له حل

 احنا ممكن نخليه ينشلنا المجنون عين مثلا عند ال 152 و نقوم داخلين فيه عقود بيع و ينزل بينا بتاع 800 نقطة كدا و يبقى استفدنا  :Big Grin:

----------


## بوغدير

لا سلم لي على المجنون

----------


## M-elgendy

> باذن الله تعالى يا محمد وان شاء الله ما يسوي حركاته هالمجنون

 
ربنا يستر انا دخلت شراء من نقطة 149.60 وربنا يستر

----------


## simpa2000f

متى نقدر نعرف الارتداد يعني لو طلع كم نقطه نعرف انه ارتد

----------


## بوغدير

> احنا ممكن نخليه ينشلنا المجنون عين مثلا عند ال 152 و نقوم داخلين فيه عقود بيع و ينزل بينا بتاع 800 نقطة كدا و يبقى استفدنا

 هو خل يوصل ال 150 اول شي وبعدين يحلها الف حلال  صاحبنا عينه قويه الا على فكره هو وين اختفى @@

----------


## mostafa_anwr

نخرج من المجنون ولا اية؟

----------


## alhendal

صعود المجنون فوق القمة ام سيهوي لاسفل سافلين؟

----------


## بوغدير

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  كل الي وصينا علية من امس اعطو ولله الحمد اقلهم 100 واكثرهم 300 نقطة تقريبا  الان والله اعلم  المجنون له اهداف بالنزول 150.50 و 149.70 و 149.30 ومتوقع الارتداد من احدهم وبأذن الله لل 152 وفوق والستوب نقطة الارتداد  اليورو ين لو نزل 135.80 تقريبا وارتد منها يتم الشراء والهدف بأذن الله 138 تقريبا  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  الدولار ين لو نزل لل 100.30 تقريبا وارتد منها يتم الشراء والاهداف بأذن الله 102 و103 تقريبا والستوب نقطة الارتداد  الكيبل فوق 1.4770 بأذن الله ليس منه خوف وكما ذكرت فوق 1.4950 عينكم على 1.5700 بأذن الله ولو نزل لل 14730 تقريبا وارتد يتم الشراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد ومراقبته عند 1.4770 احتمال يرتد منها  والله اعلم  النزول ليس مؤاكد انما احتمال لو نزلو متوقع الارتداد واخذ مراكز شراء لمواصلة الصعود  حتى اللحضة الموجة العامة للاجواز المذكورة صاعدة والله اعلم  والله الموفق  للمراقبة وعدم الاستعجال كل شي متوقع احتمال ينزلو واحتمال يواصلو صعود  المجنون قائد قروب الين  والكيبل تقريبا حركته متقاربه للمجنون وانتم عليكم القياس   والله اعلم

 للرفع

----------


## Leonardo

> هو خل يوصل ال 150 اول شي وبعدين يحلها الف حلال  صاحبنا عينه قويه الا على فكره هو وين اختفى @@

 شكله راح يبص بصة على الكيبل  :Big Grin:  ربنا يسترررررررررررررر  :AA:

----------


## بوغدير

بو مروان حدد نقاط الارتداد واخر نقطه ارتداد كانت عند 149.30 لكن كسرها  وكان الاستوب نقطة الارتداد اعتقد انه في مجال للنزول اكثر  لكن اتمنى بو مروان يحدث التوجه

----------


## alhendal

الله يستر من اللي جاي

----------


## simpa2000f

صعود قوي للدولار ين يسحب معه المجنون ان شاء الله

----------


## alhendal

نسأل الله جلت قدرته التوفيق و نصل إلى الهدف بأمان..

----------


## بوغدير

> نسأل الله جلت قدرته التوفيق و نصل إلى الهدف بأمان..

 آمين

----------


## simpa2000f

ان شاء الله انها بدأت رحله الصعود ياشباب  
وإلى الاهداف بس السوق محتاج صوت ابو مروان عشان يطلع  السوق بيخاف منه

----------


## aljameel

شباب أسف لعدم التواجد مشغول جدا 
المجنون حتى لونزل 148.50 تقريبا مافي مشكلة متوقع الارتداد والله اعلم يسحب المجموعة معه 
تحت 148 اخذ الحذر   
اكرر أسف لن اتواجد معكم ساعات مشغول

----------


## simpa2000f

شوفوا الحين كيف السوق بيطلع بعد ما سمع بس صوت ابو مروان

----------


## محمد موسي العبد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لوسمحتم بالنسبة لليورو دولار  ما هي توقعاته انا عامل شراء من 1.3460 ومازل بينزل .

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لوسمحتم بالنسبة لليورو دولار ما هي توقعاته انا عامل شراء من 1.3460 ومازل بينزل .

  
بعد اذن اخوي الجميلي لعدم تواجده  
@@@  
اخوي الأخ ماجد موصي عليه  بــ 1.3450 
وحط الهدف الأول 1.3530  
وحد الخساره 1.3317  
تحياتي

----------


## M-elgendy

مافى حد عنده اخبار عن اللى ممكن يحصل للمجنون ؟؟
متورطين فيه ومش عارف ايه اللى هيحصل 
ارجو الافاده....

----------


## ابو الطيب

> مافى حد عنده اخبار عن اللى ممكن يحصل للمجنون ؟؟
> متورطين فيه ومش عارف ايه اللى هيحصل 
> ارجو الافاده....

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 0000 اخي الكريم انا اظن انه باختراق لو اليوم فهو للهبوط والله اعلم لكنه سوف يصعد كحد اقصى 151 دون ان يخترق هاي اليوم قبل ان يستمر بالهبوط والله اعلم 0000 اسف شباب هذه وجهة نظري 000 همسة: انا متورط معاكم بالشراء وبراي استغلال اي صعود للخروج من الشراء والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## simpa2000f

> شباب أسف لعدم التواجد مشغول جدا 
> المجنون حتى لونزل 148.50 تقريبا مافي مشكلة متوقع الارتداد والله اعلم يسحب المجموعة معه 
> تحت 148 اخذ الحذر  
> اكرر أسف لن اتواجد معكم ساعات مشغول

 أعتقد ياشباب مافي داعي للخوف طالما ان المجنون فوق 148  
برضوا انا متورط معاكم شراء في المجنون وعززت تقريبا من 148.25 وعلى الله  
هدفي ان شاء الله 152 للعقدين ولكم مش عارف فين اضع الاستوب  
وبالله التوفيق

----------


## M-elgendy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 0000 اخي الكريم انا اظن انه باختراق لو اليوم فهو للهبوط والله اعلم لكنه سوف يصعد كحد اقصى 151 دون ان يخترق هاي اليوم قبل ان يستمر بالهبوط والله اعلم 0000 اسف شباب هذه وجهة نظري 000 همسة: انا متورط معاكم بالشراء وبراي استغلال اي صعود للخروج من الشراء والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

 شكرا يا غالى عالمساعده 
تنصحنى اعزز من النقطه كام ؟؟

----------


## ابو الطيب

> شكرا يا غالى عالمساعده 
> تنصحنى اعزز من النقطه كام ؟؟

 تعزيز ايه يااخي انا قلتلك استغل اي صعود واخرج من الشراء انا الحمد لله خرجت هناك شمعة ابتلاع على الديلي هابطة

----------


## M-elgendy

> تعزيز ايه يااخي انا قلتلك استغل اي صعود واخرج من الشراء انا الحمد لله خرجت هناك شمعة ابتلاع على الديلي هابطة

  :Big Grin:  عفواً يا غالى العتب على النظر

----------


## user0101

يأخوان لا تخافون في حسابات لدي رقميه سيصل الى 147.30 ثم يعود منها الى 152.80 تقريباً 
لكن لو نزل الى 146.00 ممكن نزور ال145.00والعلم عند الله 
إذا تأكد الإرتداد عززو ..
أخونا الجميل جمل الله حاله سينبه على الإرتداد في حينه جزاه الله عن الجميع خيراً وبارك له في ماله وولده وعمره

----------


## simpa2000f

ان شاء الله انه يرتد  محتاجين وجهة نظر ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

بأذن الله اكون معكم واشرح بالتفصيل احتاجك بعض الوقت 
الكيبل للمراقبة متوقع والله اعلم صعود للمراقبة لو نزل والستوب 650 
الشراء لو نزل قريب من الستوب 
امهلوني بعض الوقت

----------


## M-elgendy

نمهلك العمر كلو حبيبى بومروان وفى انتظارك يا غالى

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
بالنسبة للكيبل 
هذا نموذج رأس وكتفين  
فوق خط الرقبة مافي اي مشكلة لو كسر خط الرقبة ممكن ينزل لل خط الترند السفلي ويرتد منه 
كل واحد يرسم الشارت عنده ويراقب  
بأذن الله تلاقو منه خير والله اعلم  
انا بعتذر عن عدم المتابعة اليوم لدي اشغال خاصة بس اخلص منها اكون معكم اليوم 
وكمؤاشرات حتى اللحضة لم يعطى خروج 
كتبته على عجاله سامحوني

----------


## السعدي

والله يابو مروان حنا اللي مفروض نستسمح منك لانا عطلناك عن بيتك واعمالك 
ولكن ما اقول الا جزاك الله عنا الف خير

----------


## aljameel

ماعليش أنشغلت عنكم اليوم غصب عني لاكن ابشرو بالعوض بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

المفروض المجنون استفدتو منه بالنزول والطلوع من امس وانا اقول مؤاشراته متضخمة لازم ينزل حتى يواصل صعود وقلت متوقع نزول وحددت نقاط كان استفدتو منه بالنزول ولو واصل نزول خير وبركة
بالصعود نستفيد 
خيرها بغيرها بأذن الله

----------


## mostafa_anwr

طيب اى الوضع الان بالنسبة للمجنون هل طالع ام نازل؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> طيب اى الوضع الان بالنسبة للمجنون هل طالع ام نازل؟؟

 فوق 148.50 متوقع الصعود 
تحتها وكسر اللو اليوم متوقع 147 و 145.50 تقريبا 
المجنون طالع 1600 لابد يصحح هذا شي طبيعي 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والمجنون لو واصل صعود ما هيوقف الا عند 153 والله اعلم

----------


## M-elgendy

عفواً استاذ بومروان..  
الدولار فرانك مازل مستمر فى هدفه ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> عفواً استاذ بومروان..  
> الدولار فرانك مازل مستمر فى هدفه ؟؟

 والله اعلم فوق 350 بأذن الله 440

----------


## M-elgendy

> والله اعلم فوق 350 بأذن الله 440

 
اشكرك بعنف على الرد  :Big Grin:    :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> اشكرك بعنف على الرد

 لا شكر على واجب

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم المجنون لل 149.50 تقريبا لو صعد لها فوقها مطمئن احتمال مواصلة الصعود

----------


## M-elgendy

> والله اعلم المجنون لل 149.50 تقريبا لو صعد لها فوقها مطمئن احتمال مواصلة الصعود

 بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير.. 
ارجو منك نصيحه لاخ مبتدئ.. لو انت فى مثل موقفى هل ستعزز من النقطه الحاليه ؟؟
ام تترك العقد كدا ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير.. 
> ارجو منك نصيحه لاخ مبتدئ.. لو انت فى مثل موقفى هل ستعزز من النقطه الحاليه ؟؟
> ام تترك العقد كدا ؟؟

 هل انت مشتري وعلى كم

----------


## M-elgendy

> هل انت مشتري وعلى كم

 نعم انا مشترى فى النقطه 149.65 والان الخساره - 80   :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> نعم انا مشترى فى النقطه 149.65 والان الخساره - 80

 لا لاتعزز واذا الهامش يسمح عندك حتى ولو نزل بالنهاية المجنون طالع وغصب عنه ماهو بكيفة 
الي شايفه له اهداف تصل والله اعلم فوق 160 
واخوان سألوني على الخاص وسعره تقريبا 141 او اقل اكثر قلت رايح 144.50 و 147.50 و152 و 160  وو صل سعره كم قريب من 152 
واذا ابوراجح موجود هو احد الي سألوني يرد صح ولا غلط 
اقولك والكيبل الي شايفه كتحليل بأذن الله فوق 1.6000 واحتمال 1.6400 
وهدف الرأس والكتفين للكيبل مايقارب 2000 نقطة 
والله اعلم 
اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

----------


## السعدي

بعد اذنك ابو مروان  
 الاخوان اللي فاتحين عقود للكيبل والمجنون او اللي ناوين يتعاملون في ازواج الاسرليني والين الى يوم غد ارجو منهم الانتباه الى ان هناك اخبار مهمه قد يأثر في حركة ازواج هذين العملتين وخصوصاً الفترة الصباحية

----------


## aljameel

> بعد اذنك ابو مروان  
> الاخوان اللي فاتحين عقود للكيبل والمجنون او اللي ناوين يتعاملون في ازواج الاسرليني والين الى يوم غد ارجو منهم الانتباه الى ان هناك اخبار مهمه قد يأثر في حركة ازواج هذين العملتين وخصوصاً الفترة الصباحية

 جزاك الله خير يالسعدي 
انا بالنسبة للاخبار ليس لي بها علم 
انا اتكلم كمؤاشرات

----------


## M-elgendy

> لا لاتعزز واذا الهامش يسمح عندك حتى ولو نزل بالنهاية المجنون طالع وغصب عنه ماهو بكيفة 
> الي شايفه له اهداف تصل والله اعلم فوق 160 
> واخوان سألوني على الخاص وسعره تقريبا 141 او اقل اكثر قلت رايح 144.50 و 147.50 و152 و 160  وو صل سعره كم قريب من 152 
> واذا ابوراجح موجود هو احد الي سألوني يرد صح ولا غلط 
> اقولك والكيبل الي شايفه كتحليل بأذن الله فوق 1.6000 واحتمال 1.6400 
> وهدف الرأس والكتفين للكيبل مايقارب 2000 نقطة 
> والله اعلم 
> اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

   :015:   :015:   :015:     :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  
والله ما عارف اقولك ايه
ربنا يكفيك اى شر على وجه الارض  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابوجراح

> لا لاتعزز واذا الهامش يسمح عندك حتى ولو نزل بالنهاية المجنون طالع وغصب عنه ماهو بكيفة 
> الي شايفه له اهداف تصل والله اعلم فوق 160 
> واخوان سألوني على الخاص وسعره تقريبا 141 او اقل اكثر قلت رايح 144.50 و 147.50 و152 و 160  وو صل سعره كم قريب من 152 
> واذا ابوراجح موجود هو احد الي سألوني يرد صح ولا غلط 
> اقولك والكيبل الي شايفه كتحليل بأذن الله فوق 1.6000 واحتمال 1.6400 
> وهدف الرأس والكتفين للكيبل مايقارب 2000 نقطة 
> والله اعلم 
> اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

 صدقت يا بومروان  
ما شاء الله عليك    :Eh S(7):  :Good:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> صدقت يا بومروان   ما شاء الله عليك

 ارجو المعذرة ابو جراح غلطت بالاسم 
اكرر أسفى

----------


## ابوجراح

> ارجو المعذرة ابو جراح غلطت بالاسم 
> اكرر أسفى

  :Eh S(7):   غالي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## simpa2000f

طيب الان يعني نشتري المجنون لان بصراحه اليوم تكبدت خساير منه  
كيف الوضع

----------


## aljameel

> طيب الان يعني نشتري المجنون لان بصراحه اليوم تكبدت خساير منه  
> كيف الوضع

 بس تتضح الرؤية اكثر 
وعد مني من 400 لل 600 نقطة بأذن الله

----------


## simpa2000f

ما رأيك في هذه القناة المكسوره للمجنون

----------


## بوغدير

> طيب الان يعني نشتري المجنون لان بصراحه اليوم تكبدت خساير منه  
> كيف الوضع

 لا تستعجل ما بقى شي على الاغلاق وبو مروان راح ينبه على نقاط الدخول

----------


## simpa2000f

> بس تتضح الرؤية اكثر 
> وعد مني من 400 لل 600 نقطة بأذن الله

  
وانا منتظر وعدك عشان أخذ بتاري من المجنون بس ان شاء الله ما تكون التوصيه وأنا نايم لاني رايح انام بعد شوي

----------


## khedr

> بس تتضح الرؤية اكثر 
> وعد مني من 400 لل 600 نقطة بأذن الله

 الله ينور لك الطريق اخونا الكريم
وتتضح  امامك  الرؤيه  ويزيل  من امامك  كل العوااائق
ولاتنسي  وعد الحر...... ان شاء الله  الي تنفيذ

----------


## aljameel

> ما رأيك في هذه القناة المكسوره للمجنون

 اعتقد انها على فريم الساعة 
فريم الساعة لا تعتمد عليه كثير الافضل 4 ساعات ويوم والله اعلم

----------


## بوغدير

> بس تتضح الرؤية اكثر 
> وعد مني من 400 لل 600 نقطة بأذن الله

 كفو قول وفعل  بس نبيها من البدايه ولو فيه تصحيح بينهم ما نطوفه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## CheFX

اخ جميل الله يعطيك العافية 
ما رايك بالسويسري

----------


## simpa2000f

> اعتقد انها على فريم الساعة 
> فريم الساعة لا تعتمد عليه كثير الافضل 4 ساعات ويوم والله اعلم

 الحمد الله خرجنا معلومه من اسرار استراتيجية ابو مروان وهو الفريم  
 هل تستخدم موجات أليوت في التحليل ؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخ جميل الله يعطيك العافية 
> ما رايك بالسويسري

 اعطني الرمز ومع مين

----------


## CheFX

USDCHF الفرنك السويسري مع الدولار

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد الله خرجنا معلومه من اسرار استراتيجية ابو مروان وهو الفريم  
> هل تستخدم موجات أليوت في التحليل ؟

 اخي لا اعتمد على واحدة اكثر من واحدة من ضمنهم القناة بفريم 4 ساعات ويوم والنماذج واليوت والتحليل الكلاسيكي و غيرة كثير وليس اسرار ولو اقدر على تعليمهم لما ترددت لحضه ولاكن صعب جدا اقول افكر بماذا صعب شرحة
وللمعلومية اشتغل على ثلاث اجهزة كمبيوتر للتحليل

----------


## aljameel

> USDCHF الفرنك السويسري مع الدولار

 اخي 350 هي المحك فوقها اقرب للصعود تحتها العكس والله اعلم

----------


## bilalo25

السلام عليكم
اريد ان اسال عن الكيبل الآن هل هو شراء ام بيع
تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## CheFX

> اخي 350 هي المحك فوقها اقرب للصعود تحتها العكس والله اعلم

 اشكرك على المتابعة 
وان شاء الله تجد ذلك في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## simpa2000f

> اخي لا اعتمد على واحدة اكثر من واحدة من ضمنهم القناة بفريم 4 ساعات ويوم والنماذج واليوت والتحليل الكلاسيكي و غيرة كثير وليس اسرار ولو اقدر على تعليمهم لما ترددت لحضه ولاكن صعب جدا اقول افكر بماذا صعب شرحة
> وللمعلومية اشتغل على ثلاث اجهزة كمبيوتر للتحليل

 ألف شكر على ردك وشكله الموضوع جامد يعني يبغاله عزومه على خروف محشي    على العموم  استفدت منك انه الافضل انه نحلل على الاربع ساعات او اليومي   الله يوفقك دنيا وأخره

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> اريد ان اسال عن الكيبل الآن هل هو شراء ام بيع
> تقبلوا تحياتي

 اخي هو بمنطقة الان محيرة نوع ما لو اغلق اليوم فوق 780 والله اعلم اقرب للصعود تحتها شوف مشاركة بالصفحات السابقة انا منزل شارت يوضح اكثر 
والله اعلم

----------


## بوغدير

بو مروان في عقود للمجنون من سعر 150 اشرايك فيهم اسوي لهم هيدج   وهم اخر عقود عندي بعد التعزيز وممكن لغاية وين ينزل ليواصل الصعود

----------


## لبنان

السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله وبركاته  الف تحيه الى المعلم ابو مروان وجميع  السهرانين

----------


## بوغدير

وعليكم السلام ياهلا اخوي لبنان واهل لبنان

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان في عقود للمجنون من سعر 150 اشرايك فيهم اسوي لهم هيدج   وهم اخر عقود عندي بعد التعزيز وممكن لغاية وين ينزل ليواصل الصعود

 يا ابوغدير انت ربحت لك الف نقطة تبي تروحهم على العموم انتظر سافكك شفرته بأذن الله امهلني بعض الوقت   

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الف تحيه الى المعلم ابو مروان وجميع السهرانين

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## aljameel

لحضه سأقول راي بالكيبل ومن بعدها المهبول

----------


## alhendal

وانحدر زوج اليورو/دولار بشكل حاد منذ بدء جلسة اليوم وذلك بعد أن فشل في اختراق مستوى المقاومة 1.3587$ وبالتالي انحدر بشكل حاد وذلك في ظل وصول التداولات إلى مناطق مشبعة بعمليات الشراء ليأخذ بذلك موجة تصحيحية هابطة مستهدفاً الوصول إلى مستوى الدعم 1.3347$. افتتح الزوج عند مستوى 1.3535$ و حقق الأعلى له عند مستوى 1.3581$ بينما حقق الأدنى له عند مستوى 1.3398$.

----------


## لبنان

الله  يحييكم يا حلوين  ان شاء الله  ابو غدير ما يكون ساوى مثلي  مشكلتنا يا ابو مروان منتشجع نكبر العقد بالاخر كان العقد معنا النقطه بدولار ربحنا  700 وعندما كبرنا العقد طارو ال700  ومعهم 100

----------


## بوغدير

هاهاها حلوه المهبول وفعلا اهو مهبول   اضيع النقاط هذي وانت موجود يا بو مروان ما يصير ومخمخ على راحتك المهم نهبل فيه اليوم

----------


## بوغدير

> الله يحييكم يا حلوين  ان شاء الله ابو غدير ما يكون ساوى مثلي مشكلتنا يا ابو مروان منتشجع نكبر العقد بالاخر كان العقد معنا النقطه بدولار ربحنا 700 وعندما كبرنا العقد طارو ال700 ومعهم 100

 لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله  الله يعوض عليك اخوي لبنان وهذا السوق كر وفر لكن مشكلتنا ما نعرف الفر  :Regular Smile:

----------


## لبنان

> وعليكم السلام ياهلا اخوي لبنان واهل لبنان

 اهلا بيك حبيبي ابو غدير واهلا  باهل الكويت والسعودية وجميع البلدان العربية :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## khedr

> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله  الله يعوض عليك اخوي لبنان وهذا السوق كر وفر لكن مشكلتنا ما نعرف الفر

 والله اخي الكريم هذا السوق عندي  كر وفقر
ولا اعرف غير الثانيه 
وفقنا  الله ةفي الكر
وابعد عنا ال.......

----------


## لبنان

> والله اخي الكريم هذا السوق عندي كر وفقر ولا اعرف غير الثانيه  وفقنا الله ةفي الكر وابعد عنا ال.......

 الله  يعوض على الجميع مع ان قصتك قد اصابت  الكثيرين منا  الا ان طريقة الرواية رائعة  انستني خسائري  اضحكك الله يوم القيامة كما اضحكتني

----------


## بوغدير

> الله يعوض على الجميع مع ان قصتك قد اصابت الكثيرين منا  الا ان طريقة الرواية رائعة انستني خسائري اضحكك الله يوم القيامة كما اضحكتني

 عسى دوم نشوفك تضحك يالغالي ومشكور على دعائك  بس اي قصه وهو في قصص من ورانا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## بوغدير

> والله اخي الكريم هذا السوق عندي كر وفقر ولا اعرف غير الثانيه  وفقنا الله ةفي الكر وابعد عنا ال.......

 بأذن الله تعالى من اليوم ورايح ما تعرف الا الاولى  ويبعد عنا وعنك الخسائر

----------


## Abo Maged

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_ _تحية تقدير وأعزاز لصاحب الموضوع وجميع الأخوة المتابعين_  _أخوكم عضو جديد بالمنتدي ويشرفني الأنضمام أليكم_  _ودعواتي للأخ الجميل بارك الله فيه وله ورزقه الصحة والعافية والستر بالدنيا والأخرة_

----------


## لبنان

يا صاحبي بدنا نبقى صاحيين  مع ابو مروان  لانو اليوم باذن الله سيكون شعارنا لليوم    ( الصيد حرزان مع المعلم ابو مروان )  بالاذن من ابو مروان  بس ما نكون عمالي نزعج  الزوار بحديثنا

----------


## khedr

> الله  يعوض على الجميع مع ان قصتك قد اصابت  الكثيرين منا  الا ان طريقة الرواية رائعة  انستني خسائري  اضحكك الله يوم القيامة كما اضحكتني

 شكراااااااااااااا  اخي   الكريم علي  هذا الدعااااء  الطيب
وجعله من نصيبك ونصيب جميع  الاخوه 
ورزقنااا الله  الخير  ورضااانااا  به

----------


## لبنان

> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_ _تحية تقدير وأعزاز لصاحب الموضوع وجميع الأخوة المتابعين_  _أخوكم عضو جديد بالمنتدي ويشرفني الأنضمام أليكم_  _ودعواتي للأخ الجميل بارك الله فيه وله ورزقه الصحة والعافية والستر بالدنيا والأخرة_

 وعليكم السلام والرحمه

----------


## بوغدير

> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_ _تحية تقدير وأعزاز لصاحب الموضوع وجميع الأخوة المتابعين_  _أخوكم عضو جديد بالمنتدي ويشرفني الأنضمام أليكم_  _ودعواتي للأخ الجميل بارك الله فيه وله ورزقه الصحة والعافية والستر بالدنيا والأخرة_

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  الله يحييك يا بو ماجد في بيتك الثاني المتداول العربي  احترامي وتقديري

----------


## Abo Maged

> وعليكم السلام والرحمه

  أشكرك أخي لبنان وتحياتي

----------


## Abo Maged

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  الله يحييك يا بو ماجد في بيتك الثاني المتداول العربي  احترامي وتقديري

 أشكرك أخي بوغدير بارك الله فيك علي الترحيب الرقيق ودعواتي بالتوفيق

----------


## aljameel

معليش شباب ثواني جالس اكتب جريدة

----------


## sherefesam

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_  _أحب أن أرحب بكم جميعا و أتقدم بجزيل الشكر الى صاحب الموضوع وجزاه الله كل خير عن كل ما يقدمه لأخوانه و بارك الله  له في صحته_ و أبنائه و ماله.......   .    همسه: أنا عضو جديد و حبيت أن أكون واحد منكم أّذا سمحتم لي بذلك

----------


## bellura2001

> اخي لا اعتمد على واحدة اكثر من واحدة من ضمنهم القناة بفريم 4 ساعات ويوم والنماذج واليوت والتحليل الكلاسيكي و غيرة كثير وليس اسرار ولو اقدر على تعليمهم لما ترددت لحضه ولاكن صعب جدا اقول افكر بماذا صعب شرحة
> وللمعلومية اشتغل على ثلاث اجهزة كمبيوتر للتحليل

 ==================
الله ينور و يبارك قيك 
توصياتك ما شاء الله لاقوة الا بالله
الله يرحم والديك و سائر المسلمين

----------


## بوغدير

> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_  _أحب أن أرحب بكم جميعا و أتقدم بجزيل الشكر الى صاحب الموضوع وجزاه الله كل خير عن كل ما يقدمه لأخوانه و بارك الله له في صحته_ و أبنائه و ماله....... .    همسه: أنا عضو جديد و حبيت أن أكون واحد منكم أّذا سمحتم لي بذلك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  ياهلا وغلا اخوي شريف وحياك الله بينا ونتشرف فيك  احترامي وتقديري

----------


## khedr

> معليش شباب ثواني جالس اكتب جريدة

 الله  يباارك  لك  اخي  الكريم
والله  معك بااحس بالبركه في  كل شئ
حتي الثواني  بتعدي عليا كأنها دقااائق ( بركه) :Teeth Smile:

----------


## بوغدير

> معليش شباب ثواني جالس اكتب جريدة

 الحق علي بالجريده ابي صفحة الوفيات اقصد المجنون

----------


## sherefesam

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  ياهلا وغلا اخوي شريف وحياك الله بينا ونتشرف فيك  احترامي وتقديري

 
شكرا يا باشا على مرورك .. انا اللي أتشرفت بمعرفتكم جميعا ,, مع خالص احترامي و تقديري يا بو غدير (ربنا يخليلك غدير يا رب امييييييين)

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  سأفضفض شوي تحملوني الله يسعدكم وأن شاء الله مااكون مزعج لاحد طبعي كذا لا احب اخبي شي بقلبي هذا احد عيوبي  الكيبل  كثر الحديث عنه فيه من يقول نازل وهذا اغلب اخواني الذين يضعون توصيات وهم اخبر مني بالسوق بحكم خبرتهم بالسوق اكثر ومنهم من هو بمثابة أستاذ لي وأستفدت منهم الكثير  وانا الوحيد الذي اقول انه طالع وسابرر فكرة ليش صاعد لان بعض الاخوان واضع اهداف أنا واعوذ من كلمت انا شايفه اما مستحيله او صعبه ولاكن مافي صعب او مستحيل بالسوق وأنتم لكم الخيار اما أن تقتنعو بما اقول وفيها الربح والخسارة متساوية احنمال الربح واحتمال الخسارة  اقول الي انا شايفة والله كنت امس بكتب هدف فوق 1.6000 وترددت من ذكره وذكرت هدف 1.5700 واهداف اخرى قبله  فهم لهم اهداف انا بنظري شبه مستحيله وانا اهدافي بنظركم ونظرهم شبه مستحيله  والله ليس فخر مااذكره ولاكن انا كتحليل بعتمد عليه بعد الله قد ساعدني خبر او التحليل صدق معي الله اعلم  كمثل المجنون ذكرت اهدافه وكان الغير يقول بيع وكثير لنا اخوة واخوات متعلقين باسعار دنيا بيع  وكذلك الكيبل نفس الشي كم وصل وكم قال البعض أين اهدافه والله ليس تقليل من حق الاخرين وانما الكل منا يجتهد ممكن نصيب ونخطى وانا احدهم اصيب واخطى احتمال صدفت معي ونجحت باهدافي الله اعلم انما مااراه اكتبه وعلى الاقل بنسبة 70% فما فوق اكتب التوصية ومرات اكتب للمغامر تكون التوصية قابلة للصواب والخطى ولاكن بنسبة بسيطة تتفوق الصواب ومن حبي لكم الخير كما احبه لنفسي اذكرها وانا مجتهد ممكن اصيب وممكن اخطي وخبر يلغي شارت  والله الذي لا اله الاهو ما احسست به اني احارب من كذا جبهة وما يصبرني هي دعوة كلمة طيبه مساعدة الاخرين لاجل الاجر ويشهد الله على ذلك  انا الحمد لله بخير ونعمة من الله وليس البورصة هدف اساسي لتجارتي انما من باب التسلية وزيادة الرزق والاجر ومساعدة الاخرين بقدر المستطاع بما اعرفه فيه صواب وخطى ومن ضمن هواياتي الالكترونك والانترنت وجزء من تجارتي الكترونك والبنهاية احب اركب الصعاب  وسني لايسمح أن انا احسن ولا ؟ كبرت عن ذلك انا الصح وغيري غلط ولاكن اي أنسان يحب النجاح وانا من طبعي احب النجاح واكيد كل انسان يحب النجاح انا كان طفل ولا شايب الكل يسعى للنجاح ويسعد اذا نجح بعمل ما فمن يعرفني من قرب يعرف طيبة قلبي واني دائما احب اسعى للخير ومساعدة من يحتاجني وبنفس طيبة والله ليس رياء لا سمح الله وانما من عاش يتم ممكن يحس بذلك واسعى للاجر  فالمنافسة التي تزيد المخزون العلمي اهلن بها والهدف هو الناتج الذي يحصل علية الاخرين من اخوانا واخواتنا المبتدئين وقليل الخبرة وحتى الخبير انا كذا مرة أستفدت من توصيات الاخرين واحلله لنفسي وتزيد قناعتي اذا احد الاخوان موصي عليها ومرات اخوان يدعمو توصيات انا اكون موصي عليها تتغير بعض الارقام بالشي البسيط والاهداف كذلك حتى بعض توصيات انا اكتبها اجدها في منتديات اخرى بتغير بعض الشي منها وتوصيات تؤاخذ وتباع ومرت علي اكثر من توصية انا كاتبها هنا بالمنتدى استشار من بعض الاصدقاء به واضحك حتى احد اقاربي يثق بالمشترك معه اكثر مني ويستشيرني بها ومرات اقوله لا هذه توصية فاشلة فيتردد بالدخول بها وبعدها يعاتبني واقوله خيرها بغيرها   والله ليس للتفاخر اكثر من منتدى خاطبوني ان اكون معهم اما عن طريق بعض الاعضاء او ؟ ولاكن لا اجد نفسي الا هنا ممكن اكتب توصية واحدة بيوم او ايام لافادة الاخرين ولاكن منتدى المتداول العربي هو من تعلمت منه وأستفدت منه وترعرعت به فلو تخليت عنه فأنا ناكر جميل وانا ليس بذلك أن شاء الله فلا يمكن ان اتخلى عنه وما الحبيب الا الحبيب الاول حتى لو طردوني سأرجع ولو باسم اخر فمن يزرع له رصيد من الاخوان صعب التخلى عنه وهذا طبعي فلن احرم نفسي الاجر مهما كان  بالنهاية التنافس لزيادة المخزون العلمي ويستفاد منه الاخرون اهلن به اما اذا كان بخسارة احد منا فوالله لن اكتب توصية او اتكلم بها اذا احد الاخوان موصى بها مثلا كتبت الاسبوع الماضي انا الكيبل سيذهب لل 1.4888 وهدف اخر قبلة لا اتذكره من باب التنوية لاني رأيت اكثر من اخ موصي علية بيع فأنا خوفا عليكم من الخسارة كتبتها ووضعت الاحتمالات الصعود والنزول وليس اني اطلع الاخرين غلط وانا صح انا اكبر من كذا وسني لايسمح لي بذلك للمعلومية انا بالاربعين   والله من وراء القصد  ارجو انا يسامحني من اخطأت بحقة بغير قصد ومستعد للاعتذار من اي شخص ولو يصغرني كثير والله على مااقول شهيد   الكيبل  احتمال قابل للصواب والخطى  أنا شايف متكون علية نموذج رأس وكتفين مكتمل الشروط والله اعلم صحة النموذج 90% وهذا رأي احتمال اكون غلط فأن كنت على غلط ارجو تصحيحي  موجيا أنا شايف صعود وعلى مراحل قد يصل به فوق 1.6000 طبعا صعود هبوط والهدف متى يصل له هذا بعلم الغيب موجيا حللته على اكثر من تحليل انا كان يدوي او الاستعانه ببعض البرامج بالرغم تعطى احتمالات مابين نزول وصعود كلاسيكي وغيره كثيرة نسبة الصعود اكبر من النزول كتحليل بكذا مؤاشر حتى المهمله منهم أستعنت بها  شرحت التحليل كصعود   فأنا ارى واعوذ من كلمت انا والله اعلم لو ينزل فيكون النزول لل 1.4650 تقريبا والارتداد منها بأذن الله هذا في حال نزل واعطيها كنسبة 50% واخرى مثلا 530 و 440 و 310 اضع باقي النسبة عليهم متساوية وهذا شي وارد وممكن الارتداد من احدهم وخاصة انا نموذج الرأس والكتفين خط الرقبة تقريبا 650 + -  وممكن كسره والارتداد من احد المقاومات او الترند السفلي  والله اعلم فلكم الخيار بالدخول بيع او شراء فأنا وضحت وجهة نظري فيه كمجتهد ممكن اصيب واخطي فلا احد يلؤمني ماكتبته هو ضميري وما اراه والله شاهد وسأرفع الشارت مرة اخرى كل واحد منكم يعمله لديه ويراقبه  والله الموفق  سامحونا اذا به نقص او اغلاط جريدة ماشاء الله  فائق احترامي وعظيم امتناني وعذرا على الاطالة

----------


## لبنان

> معليش شباب ثواني جالس اكتب جريدة

 الله  يرضى عليك  يا  معلم  خليهم حبه حبه  حتى فينا نلحق

----------


## بوغدير

بارك الله فيك اخوي بو مروان وانار بصيرتك  احترامي وتقديري

----------


## بوغدير

باقي المجنون الله يستر منه  147.66

----------


## سمير صيام

> والله ليس للتفاخر اكثر من منتدى خاطبوني ان اكون معهم اما عن طريق بعض الاعضاء او ؟ ولاكن لا اجد نفسي الا هنا ممكن اكتب توصية واحدة بيوم او ايام لافادة الاخرين ولاكن منتدى المتداول العربي هو من تعلمت منه وأستفدت منه وترعرعت به فلو تخليت عنه فأنا ناكر جميل وانا ليس بذلك أن شاء الله فلا يمكن ان اتخلى عنه وما الحبيب الا الحبيب الاول حتى لو طردوني سأرجع ولو باسم اخر فمن يزرع له رصيد من الاخوان صعب التخلى عنه وهذا طبعي فلن احرم نفسي الاجر مهما كان

 والمتداول العربى يتمسك بك كم تمسكت به فلا تقلق ان شاء الله

----------


## Abo Maged

ماشاء الله عليك ياأبو مروان رجعتنا لأيام الجامعة أنت كاتب محاضرة يجب أن تدرس بارك الله فيك وزادك علما ورفعة

----------


## ابوجراح

بارك الله فيك يا بومروان ورحم امواتك واموات  المسلمين

----------


## alhendal

صباح الخير ابو مروان و صباح الخير على كل الاخوة الموجودين

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  الليلة سهرة على المجنون نبي نطلع 400 لل 600 نقطة بالهبوط بالصعود انا معكم  والله اعلم لونزل تحت 148 وكسر اللو اليوم اوهدف له بأذن الله 147 وسنتابعه مع بعض نزول وصعود  لو ارتد صعودا والله اعلم اول اهدافه 149.80 تقريبا   انتم راقبو واتخذو القرار  والله الموفق

----------


## ahmadj

رحم الله والدي ووالديك 
الله يعطيك العافيه
بس سؤال هدا التحليل مبني على توقعات اخباريه ام ع الرسومات البيانية فقط

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
> بالنسبة للكيبل 
> هذا نموذج رأس وكتفين  
> فوق خط الرقبة مافي اي مشكلة لو كسر خط الرقبة ممكن ينزل لل خط الترند السفلي ويرتد منه 
> كل واحد يرسم الشارت عنده ويراقب  
> بأذن الله تلاقو منه خير والله اعلم  
> انا بعتذر عن عدم المتابعة اليوم لدي اشغال خاصة بس اخلص منها اكون معكم اليوم 
> وكمؤاشرات حتى اللحضة لم يعطى خروج 
> كتبته على عجاله سامحوني

 للمشاااااااااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> والمتداول العربى يتمسك بك كم تمسكت به فلا تقلق ان شاء الله

 ماشاء الله عليك شعلة من النشاط بصدق نفتخر بك كأعظاء  مرورك وتشريفك يشرفني أستاذي العزيز  والله أني احبك بالله بالرغم لايربطني بك الا هذا المنتدى   فهنيا لنا بالمنتدى الذي يديره انت وامثالك  وسامحني اذا بالغة بالجريدة فظفظة والله

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماشاء الله عليك شعلة من النشاط بصدق نفتخر بك كأعظاء  مرورك وتشريفك يشرفني أستاذي العزيز  والله أني احبك بالله بالرغم لايربطني بك الا هذا المنتدى   فهنيا لنا بالمنتدى الذي يديره انت وامثالك  وسامحني اذا بالغة بالجريدة فظفظة والله

 ولا يهمك ياغالى فضفض براحتك

----------


## بوغدير

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  الليلة سهرة على المجنون نبي نطلع 400 لل 600 نقطة بالهبوط بالصعود انا معكم  والله اعلم لونزل تحت 148 وكسر اللو اليوم اوهدف له بأذن الله 147 وسنتابعه مع بعض نزول وصعود  لو ارتد صعودا والله اعلم اول اهدافه 149.80 تقريبا   انتم راقبو واتخذو القرار   والله الموفق

 كسره وسبع كسر فيه  مافي الا العب فيه بالهيدج

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم المتوقع للمجنون 147 لل 146.80 اذا واصل خير وبركة اذا  اكتفى نزول سيصعد ارتداد لل 147.60 + - ثم نزول  تقريبا 146.50 وقد تزيد  وسأنوه لو استجد جديد

----------


## saud33

السلام عليكم 
ابو مروان كلمة شكر قليله عليك على ماتقدمه لاخوانك هنا فجزاك الله عنا كل خير 
 لي ملاحظه يابو مروان على اليورو ين على الاسبوعي انا اشوف فيه شكل فني تشكل فيه واكتمل 
اللي هو حرف W فياليتك تشوفه اذا كان صح او غلط 
شاكر لك ومقدر

----------


## M-elgendy

متهيألى كفايه اوى كده تصحيح للمجنونه 
الله يحرق ده مجنون

----------


## aljameel

لا

----------


## aljameel

لا للاستعجال احتمال ينزل اكثر من 147 سأجتهد ممكن اصيب وممكن اخطى انا معكم حتى سوق اوربا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> ابو مروان كلمة شكر قليله عليك على ماتقدمه لاخوانك هنا فجزاك الله عنا كل خير 
> لي ملاحظه يابو مروان على اليورو ين على الاسبوعي انا اشوف فيه شكل فني تشكل فيه واكتمل 
> اللي هو حرف W فياليتك تشوفه اذا كان صح او غلط 
> شاكر لك ومقدر

 والله اعلم عنده هدف بأذن الله 133 
والله الموفق

----------


## لبنان

> والله اعلم المتوقع للمجنون 147 لل 146.80 اذا واصل خير وبركة اذا اكتفى نزول سيصعد ارتداد لل 147.60 + - ثم نزول تقريبا 146.50 وقد تزيد وسأنوه لو استجد جديد

 معلم  بعد اذنك سؤال  يراود  الكثير منا  كيف نتاكد من الارتداد  الحقيقي

----------


## بوغدير

عساك على القوه بو مروان  بس ياريت لو فيه نقاط قويه استجدت للارتداد ان تنوه عنها حتى افتح الهيدج

----------


## sherefesam

> لا للاستعجال احتمال ينزل اكثر من 147 سأجتهد ممكن اصيب وممكن اخطى انا معكم حتى سوق اوربا

 
بعد اذنك يا باشا انت بتقول انك معانا لحد وقت سوق اوروبا و يا ترى ده امتى بتوقيت القاهره أو توقيت أي حاجه جنبنا يعني؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

سأنوه بأذن الله على الارتداد بقدر المستطاع وغالبا يأتي الارتداد بعد الوصول للهدف

----------


## aljameel

> بعد اذنك يا باشا انت بتقول انك معانا لحد وقت سوق اوروبا و يا ترى ده امتى بتوقيت القاهره أو توقيت أي حاجه جنبنا يعني؟؟؟؟

 حتى صلاة الظهر بأذن الله

----------


## sherefesam

> حتى صلاة الظهر بأذن الله

  شكرا يا باشا على سرعة الرد ...   أحترامي و تقديري

----------


## aljameel

لاتنسو اليورو ين  نبي نحسبه بالنقاط

----------


## aljameel

مرات المجنون يرتد ارتدادت صغيرة لاخذ مراكز بيع ومن ثم ينزل فهذه لن اذكرها لان السبيرد للمجنون 10 فلا تتحمل ذكرها والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

راقبو

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الكيبل واقف على خط الرقبة اما كسره او الارتداد خلونا نستفيد منه

----------


## بوغدير

> سأنوه بأذن الله على الارتداد بقدر المستطاع وغالبا يأتي الارتداد بعد الوصول للهدف

 الهدف 147 واحتمال الثاني 146.50 صح

----------


## aljameel

اذا

----------


## aljameel

اذا شفتم اليورو 133 المجنون تقريبا يرتد لحضي متقاربين

----------


## aljameel

> الهدف 147 واحتمال الثاني 146.50 صح

  
والله اعلمنعم بوغدير وممكن اكثر بأذن الله

----------


## M-elgendy

استاذ بومروان 
ما افضل نقطه للتعزيز فى المجنون ؟؟
كما تعلم انا عندى شراء من النقطه 149.65

----------


## aljameel

اليورو غصب عنه مو بكيفه 133 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> استاذ بومروان 
> ما افضل نقطه للتعزيز فى المجنون ؟؟
> كما تعلم انا عندى شراء من النقطه 149.65

 الله يهديك كان تصرفت اما اغلقتها عندما صعد او عملت لها هدج وخاصة انا قلت صاعد لل 149.50 وصعد فوق 30 
بسيطه اصبر بأذن الله يصعد

----------


## M-elgendy

> الله يهديك كان تصرفت اما اغلقتها عندما صعد او عملت لها هدج وخاصة انا قلت صاعد لل 149.50 وصعد فوق 30 
> بسيطه اصبر بأذن الله يصعد

  :No3:    :Cry Smile:

----------


## khedr

> اليورو غصب عنه مو بكيفه 133 والله اعلم

 ومن  بعدهاااااا   يروح   لفين 
فوووق   او   تحت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بوغدير

> والله اعلمنعم بوغدير وممكن اكثر بأذن الله

 شاكر لك بو مروان المتابعه

----------


## راجي البشاير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
متابعكم من اول اللي ومتابع ابداعات الاخ العزيز الجميل 
اخي الجميل الكيبل لما كسر 1.4648 عملت له هج بيع 
اذا امكن كم نقطة الاتداد للأعلى المتوقعه (خط الرقبه )

----------


## Abo Maged

ماشاء الله علي أبومروان لاأجد أكثر من الدعاء له من القلب علي مايقدمه للأخوة والمتابعة المستمرة والرد علي الأستفسارات سريعا بارك الله لك في أهلك وصحتك وولدك أنت فخر لكل مسلم

----------


## aljameel

> ومن بعدهاااااا يروح لفين  فوووق او تحت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 بعدها والله اعلم يصعد تقريبا 134 ثم ينزل 132.60 تقريبا وممكن اكثر بأذن الله 
يااخوان انا موصانع سوق انا بتكلم كتحليل الي اراه اقوله ممكن يصيب وممكن لا والله اعلم 
فكل واحد يكون حذر بتخاذ القرار  
ولو بهوائي اجيب لكم الاهداف بشمعة واحدة لاكن ماباليد حيلة بنجتهد والباقي على الله 
بس انتم قولو يارب 
والله الموفق

----------


## بوغدير

ارتداد قوي بو مروان للمجنون تقريبا اكثر من 100 نقطه

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم المجنون دخلنا بموجة هابطة قد تمتد لل 140.50 لست متاكد بس اتاكد سأبلغ بها

----------


## aljameel

كبرو عقود المجنون بدون مخاطرة السوق ماله امان ولو 20% زيادة فوق العقد الي بائعينه 
لا للمخاطرة

----------


## khedr

> بعدها والله اعلم يصعد تقريبا 134 ثم ينزل 132.60 تقريبا وممكن اكثر بأذن الله 
> يااخوان انا موصانع سوق انا بتكلم كتحليل الي اراه اقوله ممكن يصيب وممكن لا والله اعلم 
> فكل واحد يكون حذر بتخاذ القرار  
> ولو بهوائي اجيب لكم الاهداف بشمعة واحدة لاكن ماباليد حيلة بنجتهد والباقي على الله 
> بس انتم قولو يارب 
> والله الموفق

 يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم المجنون قد يسحب معه الكيبل بحكم الباوند عامل مشترك راقبو خط الرقبة اتوقع لو كسره اما الارتداد من النقاط التى ذكرتها بالجريدة او خط الترند السفلي والله اعلم لو ارتد لن يغلق اليوم تحت خط الرقبة 
اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

----------


## بوغدير

بو مروان قصدك الي بايع يكبر عقود البيع بس من غير مخاطره ؟

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان قصدك الي بايع يكبر عقود البيع بس من غير مخاطره ؟

 نعم بوغدير الله يرزق الجميع مرات تجي فرص واضحة بقدر المستطاع الاستفادة منها 
وبدون مخاطرة لتعويض بأذن الله جزء من الخسائر  
الذي لايعرف يتصرف مع السوق عقد صغير السوق كله فرص كل يوم الفرص الا ماشاء الله 
الله يعطينا الصحة والعافية وطول العمر والجنة يارب 
امانة من يربح من توصياتي يتصدق ولو 10 سنت اجر وعافية

----------


## بوغدير

> نعم بوغدير الله يرزق الجميع مرات تجي فرص واضحة بقدر المستطاع الاستفادة منها 
> وبدون مخاطرة لتعويض بأذن الله جزء من الخسائر  
> الذي لايعرف يتصرف مع السوق عقد صغير السوق كله فرص كل يوم الفرص الا ماشاء الله 
> الله يعطينا الصحة والعافية وطول العمر والجنة يارب 
> امانة من يربح من توصياتي يتصدق ولو 10 سنت اجر وعافية

 الله يرضى عليك ويوفقك  يعني تتوقع يواصل نزوله اليوم ؟ ولغاية وين تقريبا اي اقوى دعم قبل 145

----------


## aljameel

راقبو النقطتان مراقبة لصيق  
المجنون هدفه بأذن الله تحت 147 والله اعلم 145.50 لل 145 تقريبا 
اما ارتداد منها او مواصلة النزول 
اليورو ين 133 + -  تقريبا  اما الارتداد او مواصلة النزول والله اعلم 
والله الموفق 
وانا معكم متابع بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

الان الاثنين واقفين على فريم 4 ساعات على الخط الاوسط للبولنجر

----------


## لبنان

معلم  هل نضع ستوب للمجنون  واين  ولك الشكر

----------


## aljameel

لو طلع فوق 148 اخذ الحذر رفعة درجة الحذر لانه مجنون ماعلية امان

----------


## aljameel

> معلم هل نضع ستوب للمجنون واين ولك الشكر

  
اخي لبنان البيع مع الارتفاعمن بعد مراقبة لا للاستعجال بالبيع اعلى مايوصل بالشمعة فوق خط البلونجر الوسط فريم 5 دقائق هذا وصف للمبتدائين ثم ضع الستوب بس ينزل اعلى نقطة وقدم الستوب مع النزول 
هذه مضاربة سريعة اخذا قدر الامكان من النقاط 
والله يرزق الجميع

----------


## لبنان

> اخي لبنان البيع مع الارتفاعمن بعد مراقبة لا للاستعجال بالبيع اعلى مايوصل بالشمعة فوق خط البلونجر الوسط فريم 5 دقائق هذا وصف للمبتدائين ثم ضع الستوب بس ينزل اعلى نقطة وقدم الستوب مع النزول 
> هذه مضاربة سريعة اخذا قدر الامكان من النقاط 
> والله يرزق الجميع

 شكرا  لك  معلم ابو مروان  الله يجزيك الخير انت واهلك اجمعين

----------


## بوغدير

بو مروان اشرايك بعد هذا الاتداد والعوده فوق 148 ؟

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان اشرايك بعد هذا الاتداد والعوده فوق 148 ؟

 هو الخوف لو صعد فوق 148.50 احتمال يقلب الموجة بس انا للاحتياط اقول 148 زيادة حرص 
سبحان الله لو صعد سأبلغ وممكن نعمل  هدج  ونطلع بالنهاية بربح بأذن الله  
دائما من يصنع السوق يعمل حيل وتمويه ويضعك بحيرة عند سعر معين وضرب استوبات  
انا واراه وراه حتى نخذ منه 500 نقطة وبأذن الله الف بس قولو يارب

----------


## بوغدير

يارب بس لا تنسى انا عندي شراء للحين ما تخلصت منه من سعر 150

----------


## sherefesam

> هو الخوف لو صعد فوق 148.50 احتمال يقلب الموجة بس انا للاحتياط اقول 148 زيادة حرص 
> سبحان الله لو صعد سأبلغ وممكن نعمل  هدج  ونطلع بالنهاية بربح بأذن الله  
> دائما من يصنع السوق يعمل حيل وتمويه ويضعك بحيرة عند سعر معين وضرب استوبات  
> انا واراه وراه حتى نخذ منه 500 نقطة وبأذن الله الف بس قولو يارب

 يعجبنيييي فييييك ثقتك بنفسك..... عموما الى الأهداف   
ياااااااااااااااااا راااااااااااااااب

----------


## aljameel

يااخوان المجنون انا بتكلم كمضارب وكموجات صغيرة فاكبر توقعات اجتهاديه 
اما المجنون كموجة عامة صاعدة فوق 140.50 تقريبا موجة صاعدة واهدافها والله اعلم  
كما ذكرت سابقا منها 144.50 و 147.50 و 152 اهداف تقريبيه والحمد لله تحققت بنسبة 98%
ولها اهداف اخرى 153 و 155 و158 و 160 و164 هذه اهداف الموجة العامة واهداف الرأس والكتفين الي عملة وذكرته سابقا وبشارت خط الرقبة تقريبا 140.50 وهدف الرأس والكتفين تقريبا 2200 نقطة يحسب من نقطة اختراق الرقبة والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> يعجبنيييي فييييك ثقتك بنفسك..... عموما الى الأهداف   ياااااااااااااااااا راااااااااااااااب

 توفيق من الله ممكن مااكون الاسبب برزقت احد فيكم من الله سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## بوغدير

عارفين يا بو مروان بس مدام انت سهران معانا نتابع ونشوف لأن احتمال يكون اكتفى نزول  عند منطقة 146.80 وارتد تقريبا 150 نقطه ومنك نستفيد

----------


## M-elgendy

اود ان اشكرك يا الغالى بومروان على تألقك 
يارب دايما يزيدك من العلم 
الدولار فرانك حقق معى 140 نقطه واغلقت الصفقه و الحمدلله 
جزاك الله كل خير يا طيب    :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## aljameel

> اود ان اشكرك يا الغالى بومروان على تألقك  
> يارب دايما يزيدك من العلم  الدولار فرانك حقق معى 140 نقطه واغلقت الصفقه و الحمدلله  جزاك الله كل خير يا طيب

 مبرووووك تستاهل كل خير  
والله نسيته

----------


## بوغدير

> اود ان اشكرك يا الغالى بومروان على تألقك  
> يارب دايما يزيدك من العلم  الدولار فرانك حقق معى 140 نقطه واغلقت الصفقه و الحمدلله  جزاك الله كل خير يا طيب

 الف مبروك يا محمد عسى الله يرزقك ويرزق الكل وتستاهل

----------


## M-elgendy

الله يبارك فيكو.. 
والله كله من فضل ربنا اولاً ثم مساعدتكم و ارشادكم 
جزاكم الله كل خير  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة بأذن الله نازلين  
تحت 148.50 والله اعلم النزول اقرب من الصعود 
اصلي وارجع بأذن الله والاقيه عند 146 يارب

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان شو اقرب نقاط الارتداد لان عندي البيع من 137 بالنسبه للمجنون

----------


## engy_noor

صباح الخير
 انا جديده في عالم الفوركس مبتدئه
ارجوا نصيحتي في المجنون

----------


## M-elgendy

> صباح الخير
>  انا جديده في عالم الفوركس مبتدئه
> ارجوا نصيحتي في المجنون

 ابشرى 
خسران فيه 200 نقطه 
مرحباً بيكى فى عالم اللى يروح مايرجعش  :Big Grin:    :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم

----------


## M-elgendy

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تقبل الله منك ومنا جميعاً

----------


## sherefesam

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تقبل الله

----------


## sherefesam

بعد أذنك يا أستاذ جميل ,,,, ما هو توقعك لليورو ين ,,  ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.3354  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  سأرفق شارت له يبين خط الترند السفلي  تقريبا الخط من 1.3300 لل 1.3310 ويتغير بااغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات  لو نزل للترند وارتد منه بأذن الله صاعد ونقطة الارتداد هي الستوب  لو كسر الترند احتمال يرجع بسرعة المهم لايغلق شمعة 4 ساعات تحت الترند  للمراقبة احتمال ينزل واحتمال لا نراقبة مجرد كسر اللو سينزل بأذن الله للترند والله اعلم  هدف اول بأذن الله 1.3700 + - وممكن اكثر  وهدف اخر بأذن الله تقريبا1.4040 وقد يتغير وسأنوه عنه بأذن الله لو أستجد جديد  والله الموفق  مؤاشراته بتقول انه صاعد حتى اللحضة والله اعلم ولو تغير شي سأنوه عنه بأذن الله   والله يرزقنا جميعا  لا للاستعجال فوات ربح ولا خسارة       عدلت المشاركة لاضافة شارت على الديلي يوضح الهدف وانا اخترت اقل نقطة بالهدف لاسوى الاحتمالات والله اعلم

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان الدولار ين زيتن اراضيه

----------


## aziz3000

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## aljameel

> بعد أذنك يا أستاذ جميل ,,,, ما هو توقعك لليورو ين ,, ؟؟

 اخي مؤاشراته حتى اللحضة بتقول نازل والله اعلم

----------


## sherefesam

و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة

----------


## sherefesam

> اخي مؤاشراته حتى اللحضة بتقول نازل والله اعلم

 شكرا على سرعة الرد يا باشا  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان الدولار ين زيتن اراضيه

 هو المفروض منطقته مابين 100.30 لل 100 على اسوى الاحتمالات من هنا متوقع الارتداد لل 102 و 103 بأذن الله لو نزل تحت 100 الطريق مفتوح له حتى 98.50 
وعلى العموم فوق 98.50 فهو بموجة عامة صاعدة والله اعلم 
لاتدخلي الا بعد ان تسألني بأذن الله افيدك 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

 جزاك الله خير اخي على المشاركة

----------


## ماجد ،،،،

السلام عليكم ،،،   موفق اخي الجميل واسال الله لك السداد ونفع اخوانك في هذا المنتدى الرائع ،،،،   اخوك / ماجد

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ،،،  موفق اخي الجميل واسال الله لك السداد ونفع اخوانك في هذا المنتدى الرائع ،،،،  اخوك / ماجد

 يشهد الله أنك شرفتني بمرورك وتشريفك  فأنت أستاذي وتشريفك للموظوع هذا شرف للطالب من أستاذه  اخي وأستاذي نستمد منك بعد الله فافضالك على الجميع وأنا اولهم  والله يأستاذ ماجد يعجز الوصف على تشريفك  ولازلت انا طالب عند دكتور اذا رأيت توصية في غلط  ارجو أن تنبهني لا غنا لنا عنك  ايها الاخ العزيز على الجميع  تحياتي لك بلا حدود

----------


## freebalad2003

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.3354  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  سأرفق شارت له يبين خط الترند السفلي  تقريبا الخط من 1.3300 لل 1.3310 ويتغير بااغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات  لو نزل للترند وارتد منه بأذن الله صاعد ونقطة الارتداد هي الستوب  لو كسر الترند احتمال يرجع بسرعة المهم لايغلق شمعة 4 ساعات تحت الترند  للمراقبة احتمال ينزل واحتمال لا نراقبة مجرد كسر اللو سينزل بأذن الله للترند والله اعلم  هدف اول بأذن الله 1.3700 + - وممكن اكثر  وهدف اخر بأذن الله تقريبا1.4040 وقد يتغير وسأنوه عنه بأذن الله لو أستجد جديد  والله الموفق  مؤاشراته بتقول انه صاعد حتى اللحضة والله اعلم ولو تغير شي سأنوه عنه بأذن الله   والله يرزقنا جميعا  لا للاستعجال فوات ربح ولا خسارة  السلام عليكم اخي العزيز هل يمكن ان نضع اوردرات بيع و شراء مع ستوب لوز مناسب و من اي نقطة  و ساكون لك شاكرا لانه يتوجب علي ان اخرج الى العمل و لا اعود منه الا بعد اكثر من 6 ساعات ان شاء الله تعالى و دمتم بالف خير أخوكم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.3354  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  سأرفق شارت له يبين خط الترند السفلي  تقريبا الخط من 1.3300 لل 1.3310 ويتغير بااغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات  لو نزل للترند وارتد منه بأذن الله صاعد ونقطة الارتداد هي الستوب  لو كسر الترند احتمال يرجع بسرعة المهم لايغلق شمعة 4 ساعات تحت الترند  للمراقبة احتمال ينزل واحتمال لا نراقبة مجرد كسر اللو سينزل بأذن الله للترند والله اعلم  هدف اول بأذن الله 1.3700 + - وممكن اكثر  وهدف اخر بأذن الله تقريبا1.4040 وقد يتغير وسأنوه عنه بأذن الله لو أستجد جديد  والله الموفق  مؤاشراته بتقول انه صاعد حتى اللحضة والله اعلم ولو تغير شي سأنوه عنه بأذن الله   والله يرزقنا جميعا  لا للاستعجال فوات ربح ولا خسارة  السلام عليكم اخي العزيز هل يمكن ان نضع اوردرات بيع و شراء مع ستوب لوز مناسب و من اي نقطة  و ساكون لك شاكرا لانه يتوجب علي ان اخرج الى العمل و لا اعود منه الا بعد اكثر من 6 ساعات ان شاء الله تعالى و دمتم بالف خير أخوكم

  
اخي حتى 300 الصعود اقرب من النزول تحت 300 يضعف الصعود 
ولاكن ممكن تضع امر شراء عند 310 او 300 والستوب 30 نقطة تحت سعر الشراء او مايناسبك واذا الله كاتب لك رزق تبي تاخذه 
والسوق ملئ بالفرصة كل ساعة تتجدد فرصة والله اعلم 
والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.3354  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  سأرفق شارت له يبين خط الترند السفلي  تقريبا الخط من 1.3300 لل 1.3310 ويتغير بااغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات  لو نزل للترند وارتد منه بأذن الله صاعد ونقطة الارتداد هي الستوب  لو كسر الترند احتمال يرجع بسرعة المهم لايغلق شمعة 4 ساعات تحت الترند  للمراقبة احتمال ينزل واحتمال لا نراقبة مجرد كسر اللو سينزل بأذن الله للترند والله اعلم  هدف اول بأذن الله 1.3700 + - وممكن اكثر  وهدف اخر بأذن الله تقريبا1.4040 وقد يتغير وسأنوه عنه بأذن الله لو أستجد جديد  والله الموفق  مؤاشراته بتقول انه صاعد حتى اللحضة والله اعلم ولو تغير شي سأنوه عنه بأذن الله   والله يرزقنا جميعا  لا للاستعجال فوات ربح ولا خسارة      عدلت المشاركة لاضافة شارت على الديلي يوضح الهدف وانا اخترت اقل نقطة بالهدف لاسوى الاحتمالات والله اعلم

 للمشااااااااااااااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> يشهد الله أنك شرفتني بمرورك وتشريفك   فأنت أستاذي وتشريفك للموظوع هذا شرف للطالب من أستاذه  اخي وأستاذي نستمد منك بعد الله فافضالك على الجميع وأنا اولهم  والله يأستاذ ماجد يعجز الوصف على تشريفك  ولازلت انا طالب عند دكتور اذا رأيت توصية في غلط ارجو أن تنبهني لا غنا لنا عنك  ايها الاخ العزيز على الجميع   تحياتي لك بلا حدود

 وهذه لعيون حبيبنا ماجد  مو بس أنتم غالي عليكم وأنا غالي علي

----------


## freebalad2003

> اخي حتى 300 الصعود اقرب من النزول تحت 300 يضعف الصعود 
> ولاكن ممكن تضع امر شراء عند 310 او 300 والستوب 30 نقطة تحت سعر الشراء او مايناسبك واذا الله كاتب لك رزق تبي تاخذه 
> والسوق ملئ بالفرصة كل ساعة تتجدد فرصة والله اعلم 
> والله يرزقنا جميعا

 جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## khedr

الاخ  الجميل  شكرااا  لك وبارك الله  فيك 
لازلت صفقه البع للمجنون عندي  مفعله
اتركها  ام اغلقها علي ذلك
بيع  من 147.45
وشكرااااااااااااااا    جزيلا

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ الجميل شكرااا لك وبارك الله فيك  لازلت صفقه البع للمجنون عندي مفعله اتركها ام اغلقها علي ذلك بيع من 147.45 وشكرااااااااااااااا جزيلا

 اخي خضر حتى اللحضه انه نازل راقب 147.34 لو كسرها سيذهب بأذن الله 147.10
ولو كسر اللو 146.93 بأذن الله لل 146 تقريبا او 145.50 وممكن اكثر 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

اخواني أستاذنكم ساعتان للنوم حتى اقدر اواصل معكم بأذن الله قبل سوق اوربا اكون متواجد 
تحياتي

----------


## khedr

> اخي خضر حتى اللحضه انه نازل راقب 147.34 لو كسرها سيذهب بأذن الله 147.10
> ولو كسر اللو 146.93 بأذن الله لل 146 تقريبا او 145.50 وممكن اكثر 
> والله اعلم

 شكرااااااااااااا   جزيلا
وسأنتظر  وعلي الله  التساهيل

----------


## Leonardo

> اخواني أستاذنكم ساعتان للنوم حتى اقدر اواصل معكم بأذن الله قبل سوق اوربا اكون متواجد   تحياتي

  
ربنا يعطيك العافية و يقويك على فعل الخير يا رب .. احلام سعيدة ان شاء الله  :Eh S(7):

----------


## khedr

> اخواني أستاذنكم ساعتان للنوم حتى اقدر اواصل معكم بأذن الله قبل سوق اوربا اكون متواجد 
> تحياتي

 نوم هاادئ  بدون احلام
حتي تصحو  وتفيق لنا سريعاااااا

----------


## aziz3000

ايش رايكم في اليورو دولار  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## aziz3000

للمشاهدة ليس لاتخاذ القرار

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  صباح الخير جميعا  سأتكلم عن المجنون - واليورو ين - واليورو دولار    المجنون  والله اعلم  مالم يكسر 146.80  ومن اراد دخول شراء الستوب 146.80  فهو اقرب للصعود   وبأختراق 148.30 يتاكد الصعود اكثر  واهدافه بأذن الله بشرط اختراق الهاي أمس   149.50 + - بأذن الله  154 + - بأذن الله  157+ - بأذن الله  طبعا الاهداف الرئيسيه  كسر 146.80  سيذهب به والله اعلم  146 145.50 145 واحتمال 143  والله اعلم    اليورو ين   والله اعلم  مالم يكسر 133.60  فهو اقرب للصعود   ومن اراد دخول شراء الستوب 133.60  وبأختراق 134.80 يتاكد الصعود اكثر  واهدافه بأذن الله بشرط اختراق الهاي أمس   138 + - بأذن الله  143+ - بأذن الله  طبعا الاهداف الرئيسيه  كسر 133.60 والله اعلم  سيذهب به بأذن الله  133.40 + -  133 + -  132.30 + -  واحتمال 131.40 + -  والله اعلم  والله الموفق    اليورو دولار  مالم يكسر الترند تقريبا 1.3310 لل 1.3300  وفوق 1.3325  والله اعلم   فهو اقرب للصعود   ومن اراد دخول شراء الستوب 1.3325 او 1.3300  وبأختراق 1.3430 يتاكد الصعود اكثر  واهدافه بأذن الله بشرط اختراق الهاي أمس   1.3500 + - بأذن الله  1.3700 + - بأذن الله  واحتمال بأذن الله 1.4040 تقريبا  طبعا الاهداف الرئيسيه   كسر 1.3325 و خط الترند تقريبا 1.3300   والله اعلم سيذهب به بأذن الله   1.3250 + - 1.3200 + - 1.3155 + -   والله اعلم   والله الموفق   اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  والله يرزقنا جميعا   وسنتابع مع بعضنا بأذن الله   أنا وضعت شرح كافي للاجواز وانتم لكم حرية   الخيار ومتابعته واتخاذ القرار  لا للاستعجال فوات ربح ولا خسارة

----------


## aljameel

الوان والله مااعرف كيف جت بس على شأن نصحصح

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يستعجل خلونا نراقب افتتاح سوق اوربا بالاول

----------


## aljameel

بأذن الله المجنون الان يستهدف 148.80 تقريبا  بشرط اختراق 148.30 والله اعلم

----------


## simpa2000f

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  صباح الخير جميعا  سأتكلم عن المجنون - واليورو ين - واليورو دولار    المجنون  والله اعلم  مالم يكسر 146.80  ومن اراد دخول شراء الستوب 146.80  فهو اقرب للصعود   وبأختراق 148.30 يتاكد الصعود اكثر  واهدافه بأذن الله بشرط اختراق الهاي أمس   149.50 + - بأذن الله  154 + - بأذن الله  157+ - بأذن الله  طبعا الاهداف الرئيسيه  كسر 146.80  سيذهب به والله اعلم  146 145.50 145 واحتمال 143  والله اعلم    اليورو ين   والله اعلم  مالم يكسر 133.60  فهو اقرب للصعود   ومن اراد دخول شراء الستوب 133.60  وبأختراق 134.80 يتاكد الصعود اكثر  واهدافه بأذن الله بشرط اختراق الهاي أمس   138 + - بأذن الله  143+ - بأذن الله  طبعا الاهداف الرئيسيه  كسر 133.60 والله اعلم  سيذهب به بأذن الله  133.40 + -  133 + -  132.30 + -  واحتمال 131.40 + -  والله اعلم  والله الموفق    اليورو دولار  مالم يكسر الترند تقريبا 1.3310 لل 1.3300  وفوق 1.3325  والله اعلم   فهو اقرب للصعود   ومن اراد دخول شراء الستوب 1.3325 او 1.3300  وبأختراق 1.3430 يتاكد الصعود اكثر  واهدافه بأذن الله بشرط اختراق الهاي أمس   1.3500 + - بأذن الله  1.3700 + - بأذن الله  واحتمال بأذن الله 1.4040 تقريبا  طبعا الاهداف الرئيسيه   كسر 1.3325 و خط الترند تقريبا 1.3300   والله اعلم سيذهب به بأذن الله   1.3250 + - 1.3200 + - 1.3155 + -   والله اعلم   والله الموفق   اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  والله يرزقنا جميعا   وسنتابع مع بعضنا بأذن الله   أنا وضعت شرح كافي للاجواز وانتم لكم حرية   الخيار ومتابعته واتخاذ القرار   لا للاستعجال فوات ربح ولا خسارة

   صبحكم الله بالخير   يعني يابو مروان الواحد يشتري قريب من الاستوب

----------


## بوغدير

السلام عليكم  صحصحنا من النوم لقينا المجنون يقول مكانك راوح  :Regular Smile:   بو مروان كسر 146.80 هل يشتطر اغلاق ساعه حتى نتاكد النزول او لا يشترط

----------


## sherefesam

مبروك تحقق هدف اللي مجننا معاه

----------


## sherefesam

بارك الله فيك وفي أهلك ومالك وفي بدنك يا أخ جميل  ... ماشاء الله تبارك الله

----------


## aljameel

اخواني واخواتي أسف النوم غلاب صحيت من النوم 9 وضعت التوصية على عجاله وانتظر السوق الاوربي الا انا بسابع حلم 
اكرر أسفي لم اوفي بالوعد بالمتابعة معكم بصدق النوم سلطان معوضه بأذن الله

----------


## mokly

السلام عليكم
ايوه كده نورت المنتدى
دعوه فى ظهر غيب خير من الدنيا ومافيها
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير
مش هاتفمتلى الجهاز :CEDP Stealer Animation30:

----------


## aljameel

دقائق اصلي  وراجع

----------


## sherefesam

> اخواني واخواتي أسف النوم غلاب صحيت من النوم 9 وضعت التوصية على عجاله وانتظر السوق الاوربي الا انا بسابع حلم 
> اكرر أسفي لم اوفي بالوعد بالمتابعة معكم بصدق النوم سلطان معوضه بأذن الله

  يا باشا ولا يهيمك انت أهدافك تكفينا لفتره كبيره  
همسه: المجنون يا ترى ناوي يعمل ايه,,, صعود أم  هبوط ,, وجزاك الله كل خييييير

----------


## salim2

> دقائق اصلي وراجع

 °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° 
مقبولة إن شاء الله.

----------


## khedr

> السلام عليكم
> ايوه كده نورت المنتدى
> دعوه فى ظهر غيب خير من الدنيا ومافيها
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير
> مش هاتفمتلى الجهاز

 ياااستاااذي   انا النهاار كله  ملطوع
مفيش حتي صبااااح الخير   ياااامجنووون 
يامقسم الارزاق  ..... حمدا  لك

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم
المجنون راقبوه عند  146.60 لل 146.70 تقريبا متوقع الارتداد منها ومواصلة النزول لل 145.50 بأذن الله 
الستوب نقطة الارتداد عدم الاستعجال نراقب

----------


## mokly

> ياااستاااذي انا النهاار كله ملطوع مفيش حتي صبااااح الخير ياااامجنووون  يامقسم الارزاق ..... حمدا لك

 تقصد مساء الخير  :Boxing:

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين والله اعلم متوقع صعود لل 133.50 لل 133.60 ثم مواصلة النزول بأذن الله لل 132 
والله اعلم 
لا للاستعجال نراقب 
الستوب نقطة الارتداد 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ياااستاااذي انا النهاار كله ملطوع مفيش حتي صبااااح الخير ياااامجنووون  يامقسم الارزاق ..... حمدا لك

 هلا خضر بس صبرك بأذن الله سأقتنص جوز من 500 وفوق بأذن الله 
قول يارب التوفيق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> ايوه كده نورت المنتدى
> دعوه فى ظهر غيب خير من الدنيا ومافيها
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير
> مش هاتفمتلى الجهاز

 هلا وغلا بالجار  
ماحد يصدق شهر من شوف بعض الا بالمنتدى والجدار بالجدار  
بأذن الله اليوم خليك جاهز

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يستعجل على المجنون غدار المجنون نتاكد من الارتداد بس ينزل نقدم الستوب

----------


## لبنان

> والله اعلم
> المجنون راقبوه عند 146.60 لل 146.70 تقريبا متوقع الارتداد منها ومواصلة النزول لل 145.50 بأذن الله 
> الستوب نقطة الارتداد عدم الاستعجال نراقب

 حياك الله  معلم  ابو مروان  وبالتوفيق  ان شاء الله الى الهدف

----------


## sherefesam

> لا احد يستعجل على المجنون غدار المجنون نتاكد من الارتداد بس ينزل نقدم الستوب

 نحن منتظرين اشارتك لبدء المعركه يا قائد الى الأمام,,, ان شاء الله  :015:

----------


## khedr

> لا احد يستعجل على المجنون غدار المجنون نتاكد من الارتداد بس ينزل نقدم الستوب

  الله يبارك لك  انت  وجااارك
وتذكروناااااااااااااااا بالخير 
وكيف نتأكد من الارتدااااد ؟؟؟

----------


## ahmadj

صباح الخير ع الجميع 
منورين
الاخ الجميل ايش قصدق بالارقام عن المجنون

----------


## لبنان

> لا احد يستعجل على المجنون غدار المجنون نتاكد من الارتداد بس ينزل نقدم الستوب

   ما شاء الله  ما لحقنا  ندخل  نزل مثل الصاروخ

----------


## aljameel

> الله يبارك لك انت وجااارك وتذكروناااااااااااااااا بالخير  وكيف نتأكد من الارتدااااد ؟؟؟

 صباح الخير ياخضر الان نازل 70 نقطة وتقول كيف خلاص راحت عليك تتعوض أن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير ع الجميع 
> منورين
> الاخ الجميل ايش قصدق بالارقام عن المجنون

 ايتها ارقام اخي مافهمت عليك ماذا تريد

----------


## الكنق

الجميل 
كيف الباوند نازل او صاعد

----------


## aljameel

> ما شاء الله ما لحقنا ندخل نزل مثل الصاروخ

 خيرها بغيرها بأذن الله

----------


## khedr

> صباح الخير ياخضر الان نازل 70 نقطة وتقول كيف خلاص راحت عليك تتعوض أن شاء الله

  الله يبارك ويزيد
ولا يهمك طالما 
معكم  لن يفلت من  جيوبنا 
معوضين ان شاااء الله بالخير

----------


## aljameel

> الجميل 
> كيف الباوند نازل او صاعد

 بالله لا احد يسأل عن الكيبل اخي ماجد موصي علية حتى لا تتعارض التوصيات فأنتم بالنهاية الخسرانين أنا كتبت رأي فيه البارح ارجع للصفحات السابقة تلاقي جريدة مكتوبة من ضمنها الكيبل 
واذا شفت ارتداد حقيقي سأبلغ به والله الموفق

----------


## ahmadj

القصد الى اين النزول واين نقطة الارتداد الصاعد 
الله يبارك بك

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  صباح الخير جميعا  سأتكلم عن المجنون - واليورو ين - واليورو دولار    المجنون  والله اعلم  مالم يكسر 146.80  ومن اراد دخول شراء الستوب 146.80  فهو اقرب للصعود   وبأختراق 148.30 يتاكد الصعود اكثر  واهدافه بأذن الله بشرط اختراق الهاي أمس   149.50 + - بأذن الله  154 + - بأذن الله  157+ - بأذن الله  طبعا الاهداف الرئيسيه  كسر 146.80  سيذهب به والله اعلم  146 145.50 145 واحتمال 143  والله اعلم    اليورو ين   والله اعلم  مالم يكسر 133.60  فهو اقرب للصعود   ومن اراد دخول شراء الستوب 133.60  وبأختراق 134.80 يتاكد الصعود اكثر  واهدافه بأذن الله بشرط اختراق الهاي أمس   138 + - بأذن الله  143+ - بأذن الله  طبعا الاهداف الرئيسيه  كسر 133.60 والله اعلم  سيذهب به بأذن الله  133.40 + -  133 + -  132.30 + -  واحتمال 131.40 + -  والله اعلم  والله الموفق    اليورو دولار  مالم يكسر الترند تقريبا 1.3310 لل 1.3300  وفوق 1.3325  والله اعلم   فهو اقرب للصعود   ومن اراد دخول شراء الستوب 1.3325 او 1.3300  وبأختراق 1.3430 يتاكد الصعود اكثر  واهدافه بأذن الله بشرط اختراق الهاي أمس   1.3500 + - بأذن الله  1.3700 + - بأذن الله  واحتمال بأذن الله 1.4040 تقريبا  طبعا الاهداف الرئيسيه   كسر 1.3325 و خط الترند تقريبا 1.3300   والله اعلم سيذهب به بأذن الله   1.3250 + - 1.3200 + - 1.3155 + -   والله اعلم   والله الموفق   اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  والله يرزقنا جميعا   وسنتابع مع بعضنا بأذن الله   أنا وضعت شرح كافي للاجواز وانتم لكم حرية   الخيار ومتابعته واتخاذ القرار   لا للاستعجال فوات ربح ولا خسارة

 اليوم الساعة 9 صباحا كتبتها  
ووضعت الاحتملين الصعود والهبوط بس من العجلة وقلت النوم ماوضحت بالتفاصيل والله نسيت اكتب الستوب من فوق لو مااخترق من اجاد التعامل مع التوصية جنا منها الكثير معروف مالم يخترق بالصعود بيع بدون تردد والستوب هي نقاط الاختراق بالاعلى كنت مستعجل 
سامحونا اكيد نقاط الكسر بعدها استفدتم منها  
اقل شي اليورو دولار معطي فوق 80 نقطة الحمد لله
اليورو ين ماشاء الله مايقارب 140 نقطة الحمد لله 
والمجنون ماشاءالله بدون حساب دائما معطى  
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## mostafa_anwr

جميل يا عسل نبيع المجنون الحين وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> جميل يا عسل نبيع المجنون الحين وجزاك الله خير

 الان لا حتى اتاكد منه سأنوه علية لانه طلع ونزل اعطى 75 نقطة بس اتاكد يرتد ولا لا

----------


## sherefesam

ما رأيك في المجنون الأن نبيع أم نشتري يا أستاذنا

----------


## توفيق12

يا اخوان لا تستعجلوا
الاخ ابو مروان سينوه على اي جديد  جزاه الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

المجنون راقبوه مع الكيبل الكيبل تحت  او يرتد منها650 المجنون للبيع بشرط لايتعدى 146.75 فوقها يجب الحذر والله اعلم

----------


## ساحر الفوركس

> اليوم الساعة 9 صباحا كتبتها  
> ووضعت الاحتملين الصعود والهبوط بس من العجلة وقلت النوم ماوضحت بالتفاصيل والله نسيت اكتب الستوب من فوق لو مااخترق من اجاد التعامل مع التوصية جنا منها الكثير معروف مالم يخترق بالصعود بيع بدون تردد والستوب هي نقاط الاختراق بالاعلى كنت مستعجل 
> سامحونا اكيد نقاط الكسر بعدها استفدتم منها  
> اقل شي اليورو دولار معطي فوق 80 نقطة الحمد لله
> اليورو ين ماشاء الله مايقارب 140 نقطة الحمد لله 
> والمجنون ماشاءالله بدون حساب دائما معطى  
> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

      اسلام عليكم وبارك الله لك في هذا العمل العظيم انا تو داخل السوق فويش تنصحني في المجنون والكيبل شراء\بيع واسمحلي على الازعاج :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## sherefesam

> يا اخوان لا تستعجلوا
> الاخ ابو مروان سينوه على اي جديد  جزاه الله خيرا

  اسفين على الازعاج

----------


## mostafa_anwr

جزاك الله خير

----------


## ابو نوران

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته تسجيل رسمي للمتابعه توصياتك ياجميل ولو اني متابع معكم بصمت منذ فتره امسي بالخير على جميع الشباب بالمنتدي

----------


## aljameel

> اسلام عليكم وبارك الله لك في هذا العمل العظيم انا تو داخل السوق فويش تنصحني في المجنون والكيبل شراء\بيع  واسمحلي على الازعاج

 بأذن الله بس تتوفر فرصة سأنوه عنها بدون تردد ومعكم بأذن الله حتى اغلاق السوق الامريكي

----------


## بوغدير

ان شاء الله يكون المجنون انتهى من تصحيحه ويخلصنا  يا ابيض يا اسود

----------


## aljameel

من اراد يغامر باليورو دولار  
شراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل شوي والستوب اللو اليوم ورفع الستوب مع الارتفاع 
السعر الحالي 3253 
الستوب 3225 
الستوب تقريبا 30 نقطة  
وانتم لكم الخيار  
والله اعلم حتى اللحضة اكتفى نزول اكثر من 76 % تصحيح يكون ناوي شي ثاني 
المهم الالتزام بالستوب شرط الدخول 
والربح بالقناعة او اذا واصل صعود وتاكد الاترتداد سأنوه به بأذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يستعجل بأذن الله ينزل

----------


## aljameel

المهم بالنسبة لليورو دولار لايغلق شمعة 4 ساعات تحت 325 تقريبا  الاغلاق تحت 300 احتمال يواصل نزول والله اعلم

----------


## الكنق

الجميل اذا المجنون للبيع   
يعني شراء ين بيع باوند  او العكس 
اسمحلي انا جديد ومنكم نتعلم

----------


## sherefesam

أجي الجميل عليك بالمجنون شكلو ناوي يخسرنا ما ربحناه منه,,,, ما رأيك به الان صعود أم هبوط

----------


## aljameel

> الجميل اذا المجنون للبيع  
> يعني شراء ين بيع باوند او العكس 
> اسمحلي انا جديد ومنكم نتعلم

 لا تستعجل الافضل الانتظار  
البيع يكون باوند ين
الشراء يكون باوند ين
تشتري وتبيع الباوند مقابل الين

----------


## ahmadj

نشتري ونبيع من هادي النقطة بنفس الوقت
معلم يا معلم

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم لو صعد فوق 146.80 ممكن ندخل شراء والستوب 146.80 
تحتها فهو للبيع وليس للشراء 
وبالبيع الستوب نفسه 146.80 
والله اعلم

----------


## الكنق

> لا تستعجل الافضل الانتظار  
> البيع يكون باوند ين
> الشراء يكون باوند ين
> تشتري وتبيع الباوند مقابل الين

  كيف يكون الشراء والبيع نفس الطريقه

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار الغاء الشراء غير واضح

----------


## khedr

> المجنون والله اعلم لو صعد فوق 146.80 ممكن ندخل شراء والستوب 146.80 
> تحتها فهو للبيع وليس للشراء 
> وبالبيع الستوب نفسه 146.80 
> والله اعلم

  لو صعد واستقر مثلا علي 
شمعه الخمس  دقااائق لمده شمعتين مثلا؟؟؟؟
ام اكثر  من ذلك اخي الكريم( للتعليم والفهم)

----------


## ابو راجي

الغينا شراء اليورو
ابو مرواااااااااااااااااااان بدينا صيده دسمة
بدنا حوت
الله يجزاك الف خير

----------


## aljameel

والكيبل للمغامر بيع والستوب 650 تقريبا 
والله اعلم انه عنده نيت نزول لانه اغلق الشمعة 4 ساعات عند 641 وهي قريبه من 650 ولاكن مغامرتنا استوبها بسيط
السعر الحالي 644 ولكم الخيار الستوب 10 نقاط ولكم الخيار بزيادتها 5 او 10 نقاط راقبوة 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

شفتو كيف صعد بلا منه خلونا نرتب على شي واضح افضل فوات ربح ولا خسارة

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والكيبل واليورو كلهم بمنطقة احتمال ارتفاع واحتمال نزول واقفين على نقاط لا تعرف بيواصلو نزول او يرتدو منها للصعود بس يفتح السوق الامريكي تتضح الرؤية بأذن الله 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل نقطة 1.4650 هي الستوب بالصعود والنزول
المجنون 146.80 هي الستوب بالصعود والنزول
اليورو 1.3310 هي الستوب بالصعود والنزول
والله اعلم

----------


## sherefesam

> المجنون والكيبل واليورو كلهم بمنطقة احتمال ارتفاع واحتمال نزول واقفين على نقاط لا تعرف بيواصلو نزول او يرتدو منها للصعود بس يفتح السوق الامريكي تتضح الرؤية بأذن الله 
> والله اعلم

 كم بقي من الوقت على بداية السوق الأمريكي يا استاذي ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

المجنون

----------


## mostafa_anwr

جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

المجنون عنده هدف لازم يحققه حتى نتاكد من الارتداد او مواصلة النزول هو 145.50 تقريبا لم يحققه هل اكتفى الله اعلم

----------


## بوغدير

اي خلنا على المجنون ابرك ومخمخ لنا اياه

----------


## aljameel

احد عنده رابط الداونجوز

----------


## mostafa_anwr

السوق الامرريكى فتح من نصف ساعة

----------


## mostafa_anwr

الدوجونز قافل امس على انخافض واليوم فى اخبار عن ارباح وخسائر الشركات متوقع بالسالب

----------


## sherefesam

> السوق الامرريكى فتح من نصف ساعة

 شكرا يا باشا على سرعة  الرد

----------


## aljameel

هذا رابط الدوجونز 
اغلب المرات يكونو تقريبا عكس بعض هو والدولار  
راقبوه  http://finance.yahoo.com/q/ta?s=^DJI...=m&q=l&p=&a=&c=

----------


## aljameel

مصطفى مو فاتح عندي شوف الرابط

----------


## aljameel

4.30 يفتح

----------


## aljameel

اتمنى انكم دخلتم شراء بالكيبل والمجنون
لاني وضعت الستوب لهم من دخل يرفع الستوب لمركز الدخول

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

جميل الابوند دولار اهدفو فين

----------


## memo25

استاذ جميل ما هى توقعتك بالنسبه للمجنون هل هو الارتداد ام النزول  :Inlove:

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل نقطة 1.4650 هي الستوب بالصعود والنزول
المجنون 146.80 هي الستوب بالصعود والنزول
اليورو 1.3310 هي الستوب بالصعود والنزول
والله اعلم

----------


## المسعودي H

الداوجنز يفتح 5.30 بتوقيت السعوديه

----------


## aljameel

والله حتى اللحضه الاثنين غير واضحين بأمانه لا ارغب اخمن تخمين تصيب او تخيب  
الفرصة تكون واضحة سابلغ عنها فورا بدون تردد والله الموفق

----------


## بوغدير

يو مروان تتوقع هدف اول وين   ونقطة الارتداد ما عليك امر

----------


## memo25

> والله حتى اللحضه الاثنين غير واضحين بأمانه لا ارغب اخمن تخمين تصيب او تخيب  
> الفرصة تكون واضحة سابلغ عنها فورا بدون تردد والله الموفق

 شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير ومتابع مع حضرتك

----------


## aljameel

المجنون لو اخترق 148.30 بأذن الله اقول مبروك بنسبة 70%  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والكيبل 780

----------


## بوغدير

شكل المجنون اكتفى تصحيح والله اعلم  بالنسبه لي بو مروان ان ما دخلت شراء من السعر الي حددته واكتفيت بفك الهدج   واعتبر ربحي الرجوع الى 150 لن ربك مو كاتبلي رزقه من سعر دخولكم

----------


## بوغدير

باذن الله تعالى وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ahmadj

الاخ الجميل اين برايك نغلق عملية الشراء للمجنون انا اخدت شراء من 146600

----------


## aljameel

راقبو اليورو ين عند 133.50 تقريبا اما مواصلة صعود او الارتداد منها لو ارتد منها بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد والله اعلم لو نزل فيه من 100 لل 150 نقطة بأذن الله راقبوه بدون استعجال

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ الجميل اين برايك نغلق عملية الشراء للمجنون انا اخدت شراء من 146600

 تقديم الستوب هو افضل شي وحجز جزء من الربح نزل معنا ربح طلع احنا فيه 
والله يرزقك

----------


## miez

الأستاذ ابو مروان هذه الوب بها مؤشر الداو جونز http://www2.barchart.com/

----------


## aljameel

يااخوان تقديم الستوب مع كل صعود لضمان الربح والله اعلم

----------


## simpa2000f

ماهي افضل مناطق لشراء المجنون  
واين يكون الاستوب والهدف 
اعتقد انك قلت الاستوب سوف يكون 147.80  ومنطقه الشراء المفضله هي اقرب شي للاستوب  
ماذا  عن الهدف

----------


## aljameel

هذا لايشجع على المجنون نوع ما اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات فوق الترند لو تغلق الثانية يطمئن اكثر

----------


## aljameel

> ماهي افضل مناطق لشراء المجنون  
> واين يكون الاستوب والهدف 
> اعتقد انك قلت الاستوب سوف يكون 147.80 ومنطقه الشراء المفضله هي اقرب شي للاستوب  
> ماذا عن الهدف

 الهدف بالقناعة او تقديم الستوب حتى تتضح الرؤية كاملة الان اهداف قصيرة على 5 دقائق غير موثوق فيها دائما الاهداف على الساعة او على الاقل نصف ساعة اوضح
لو اخترق 148.30 بأذن الله يواصل صعود

----------


## simpa2000f

للمشاهده ،،،  واشكر الاستاذ سمير على المتابعه   وابتداء المشوار الى 5214 من اليوم ان شاء الله تعالى وكما ذكرت في الاقتباس اما شخصيا شريت ولن اغلق الى عند 5214 ان شاء الله تعالى نهاية الاسبوع او الاسبوع القادم ولكن كما ذكرت انتظروا توصيتي بعد الاغلاق وهي توصيه تعتبر متوسط المدى الى الهدف 5214 ان شاء الله تعالى ،،،  
هذا كلام الاستاذ ماجد في توصياته للكيبل ان شاء الله انه يسحب المجنون معاه  
انا عن نفسي جعلت الاستوب 146.80 وعملت تريلنج استوب 100 نقطه وهدفي ان شاء الله 152

----------


## aljameel

بصراحة انا طماع لا اطمع 50 او 100 نقطة بالمجنون اطمع بااكبر 
على الخمسين والمائه سهله بأذن الله 
نبي نجمع نقاط ونشوف من هو اكبر كمية نقاط نساوي له جميعا تهاني بدون تهور لا بالعقل الدخول والخروج من الصفقة

----------


## Leonardo

> بصراحة انا طماع لا اطمع 50 او 100 نقطة بالمجنون اطمع بااكبر 
> على الخمسين والمائه سهله بأذن الله 
> نبي نجمع نقاط ونشوف من هو اكبر كمية نقاط نساوي له جميعا تهاني بدون تهور لا بالعقل الدخول والخروج من الصفقة

 تعرف يابو مروان لو توضع بس توصيات بنقاط الدخول و الخروج هتبقى الدنيا حلوة اوى لان انا عن نفسى بستفيد جدا جدا من تنويهاتك على الصعود و الهبوط لكن ساعات بتلغبط و بقف متفرج كدا ولا بعمل اى حاجة  :Cry Smile:

----------


## aljameel

> للمشاهده ،،،  واشكر الاستاذ سمير على المتابعه   وابتداء المشوار الى 5214 من اليوم ان شاء الله تعالى وكما ذكرت في الاقتباس اما شخصيا شريت ولن اغلق الى عند 5214 ان شاء الله تعالى نهاية الاسبوع او الاسبوع القادم ولكن كما ذكرت انتظروا توصيتي بعد الاغلاق وهي توصيه تعتبر متوسط المدى الى الهدف 5214 ان شاء الله تعالى ،،،  
> هذا كلام الاستاذ ماجد في توصياته للكيبل ان شاء الله انه يسحب المجنون معاه  
> انا عن نفسي جعلت الاستوب 147.80 وعملت تريلنج استوب 100 نقطه وهدفي ان شاء الله 152

 ولا يفتى ومالك بالمدينة والله ريحني وزاد الطمائنينة بعد الله 
خلوني اشوفه فوق 800 لا اعطيكم خريطة له بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

حتى اللحضة لم يعطو اشارة خروج بيقولو لسه فوق والله اعلم

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان المجنون واليورو ين ولا تهون

----------


## aljameel

> تعرف يابو مروان لو توضع بس توصيات بنقاط الدخول و الخروج هتبقى الدنيا حلوة اوى لان انا عن نفسى بستفيد جدا جدا من تنويهاتك على الصعود و الهبوط لكن ساعات بتلغبط و بقف متفرج كدا ولا بعمل اى حاجة

 انا احب اركب الموجة واضارب اكسب 500 نقطة واخسر 50 نقطة واذا مغامر توصل 100 نقطة الخسارة دائما احاول ان لا تتعدى الخسارة من الربح 10% بقدر المستطاع واضارب كل مالقيت فرصة 
تريدو اضع لكم ستوب بعيد ونقطة شراء ماعندي مانع  
الان اقولك المجنون فوق 148.30 شراء والستوب ممكن 100 نقطة فتضيع الفرصة
والكيبل فوق 800 شراء 
انا لا ارغب اذا رغبتم ماعندي مانع

----------


## aljameel

شباب اصلي وارجع بأذن الله

----------


## Leonardo

> انا احب اركب الموجة واضارب اكسب 500 نقطة واخسر 50 نقطة واذا مغامر توصل 100 نقطة الخسارة دائما احاول ان لا تتعدى الخسارة من الربح 10% بقدر المستطاع واضارب كل مالقيت فرصة 
> تريدو اضع لكم ستوب بعيد ونقطة شراء ماعندي مانع  
> الان اقولك المجنون فوق 148.30 شراء والستوب ممكن 100 نقطة فتضيع الفرصة
> والكيبل فوق 800 شراء 
> انا لا ارغب اذا رغبتم ماعندي مانع

 
لا خلاص مدام حضرتك شايف ن كدا افيد لينا خلينا ماشين على الطريقة نفسها .. و اسف اوى على الازعاج و هحاول اركز اكتر عشان مش اتلغبط .. تحياتى استاذى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## sherefesam

> شباب اصلي وارجع بأذن الله

  مقبوله ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

افا ايش النزول راقبو المجنون عند 147 لل 147.10 تقريبا متوقع ارتداد منها والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الدوجونز 160 احمر فاتح على قاب تحت الله يستر

----------


## aljameel

خلونا نراقب افضل

----------


## بوغدير

الله يسمع منك لأني ناوي شراء بس بعد ما اتأكد اني اخذته بمكان مناسب واستوب قليل

----------


## بوغدير

> الدوجونز 160 احمر فاتح على قاب تحت الله يستر

 عيل هونت  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljameel

الان الكيبل عند خط الرقبة للرأس والكتفين  الذي ذكرته امس  خط الرقبه تقريبا 700 اغلاق اليوم او شمعة 4 ساعات يطمئن كثير والله اعلم

----------


## بوغدير

بو مروان اعترف شنو يصير لك المجنون ؟ بعد لا تقول لي حبيبي  لأن محسن الي اهو حكيم سليماني اعرف ان اهو والمجنون حبايب

----------


## aljameel

> الله يسمع منك لأني ناوي شراء بس بعد ما اتأكد اني اخذته بمكان مناسب واستوب قليل

 فوق 148.30 يشجع للشراء والله اعلم والكيبل فوق 780 يشجع او اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات فوق 710 تقريبا والله اعلم 
رزقك بايت مو فايت بوغدير بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

بأذن الله المجنون هدفه الان 148 لل 148.10 واصل صعود خير وبركة 
لو اخترق 148.30 ركزو عليه 
وانا متابع معكم بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل

----------


## simpa2000f

صعود  قوي للكيبل والمجنون

----------


## khedr

> بأذن الله المجنون هدفه الان 148 لل 148.10 واصل صعود خير وبركة 
> لو اخترق 148.30 ركزو عليه 
> وانا متابع معكم بأذن الله

 مركزين..... مركزين.... مركزين
والي الهدف  ان شاااء الله واصلين

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل فوق 750 مطمئن نوع ما وفوق 780 يطمئن اكثر لو ارتد من الصعود نراقب 680 اما ارتداد منها ويواصل صعود او يكمل نزول وسبلغكم كم هدفه بأذن الله
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

راقبو

----------


## بوغدير

> فوق 148.30 يشجع للشراء والله اعلم والكيبل فوق 780 يشجع او اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات فوق 710 تقريبا والله اعلم 
> رزقك بايت مو فايت بوغدير بأذن الله

 بأذن الله تعالى يا بو مروان وعسى الله يرزق جميع عباده

----------


## aljameel

راقبو 148.30 و 782 لو اختراقوهم بأذن الله يواصلو صعود والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والله

----------


## بوغدير

بأذن الله تعالى اقترب لأختراق 184.30 لذلك سوف انتظر حتى اخذه من سعر جيد تحت  عامة وانا اكتب اخترقها ولا تنسى توصيه علينا ترى هو يعزك

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم المجنون لو ماعنده نيت صعود مايوصل للمنطقة هذه والله اعلم مواصل صعود بأذن الله
قولو يارب

----------


## aljameel

نفس الشي الكيبل

----------


## aljameel

روح الله معك

----------


## بوغدير

يارب والله معاك ومع عباده

----------


## aljameel

مبروك

----------


## aljameel

مبروك المجنون بوغدير انتظر لا تدخل غير اقولك خليه ينزل وبأذن الله ادخلك من نقطة ممتازه والله اعلم

----------


## simpa2000f

الكيبل يواجه النقطه 1.4765 وهي مقاومه قويه نوعا ما ولكن اعتقد الصعود القوي يوحي بكسرها

----------


## العاشق

> بأذن الله تعالى اقترب لأختراق 148.30 لذلك سوف انتظر حتى اخذه من سعر جيد تحت  عامة وانا اكتب اخترقها ولا تنسى توصيه علينا ترى هو يعزك

  لقد اخرقها كما اوضح ابو مروان لكن السؤال اخي ابو مروان هل سيتجه شمالا ام سوف يلقى مقاومة عنيفة وبخاصة ان مؤشر الداو جونز اليوم افتتح على انخفاض كبير اتمنى التوفيق للجميع

----------


## aljameel

الان عينكم على 139.30 متوقع الوصل لها اما ان يواصل او ينزل ثم يواصل والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل يواجه النقطه 1.4765 وهي مقاومه قويه نوعا ما ولكن اعتقد الصعود القوي يوحي بكسرها

 بأذن الله يخترقها هي النقطة  782 تقريبا والله اعلم

----------


## simpa2000f

طيب يابو مروان ان الان عندي عقد من 147.52 اقفله ولا اخليه  
لانه لو في  احتمال ينزل بقفل بدخل ثاني

----------


## aljameel

المجنون الان ركزو على 147.50 اما يرتد منها وهدف بأذن الله 149 لل 149.30
لو ماارتد منها احتمال يواصل نزول والله اعلم وهدف النزول كبير بأذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## khedr

> الان عينكم على 139.30 متوقع الوصل لها اما ان يواصل او ينزل ثم يواصل والله اعلم

 ماهذه النقطه ا 
لله يبارك لك

----------


## العاشق

> الان عينكم على 139.30 متوقع الوصل لها اما ان يواصل او ينزل ثم يواصل والله اعلم

 ابو مروان تقصد 149.30
؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> طيب يابو مروان ان الان عندي عقد من 147.52 اقفله ولا اخليه  
> لانه لو في احتمال ينزل بقفل بدخل ثاني

 لاتقفل بأذن الله مواصل صعود والله اعلم تقريبا الصعود اقرب من النزول حتى اللحضة 
اختراق 148.30 مهمه جدا ليواصل صعود لو عنده نيت نزول مايخترقها والله اعلم

----------


## simpa2000f

انا قفلت صفقة المجنون ولله الحمد ومنتظر الدخول مره ثانيه

----------


## aljameel

149.30 من السرعة لا تؤاخذوني

----------


## aljooore

نبيع المجنون يعني

----------


## stockinhell

ليش انت مستعجل هيك!
بالراحة اخوى
باين عليك ستعطى توصية خطاء!
حلل وخذ وقتك السوق لن يطير 
والله الموفق

----------


## mr mon3em

هلا استاذ الجميل بعد اذنك سوف اضع هذا التقرير من قسم التحليلات والاخبار لاننى ارى ان الكثير جدا من الاعضاء لايهتم بالاخبار ومدى فاعليتها مطلقا ,, اهنيك على مجهودك الرائع وتفانيك فى العمل جزاك الله خير 
=================================== زوج (الإسترليني/ دولار)  سجل الانتاج الصناعي بالمملكة المتحدة أسوأ قراءة منذ 1980، حيث انخفض الناتج بنسبة 1% في فبرايرعقب انخفاضه بنسبة 2.7% خلال الشهر الماضي. هذا وقد أدى ضعف الطلب المحلي والخارجي إلى هبوط المعدل السنوي ليصل إلى -12.5% من القراءة المراجعة عند -11.6% في يناير، ليعد أكبر انخفاض سنوي منذ 1949. علاوة على ذلك، انخفض الناتج التصنيعي بنسبة 0.9%، بعد انكماشه الشهر الماضي بنحو 3% في يناير، مما دفع المعدل السنوي ليصل إلى -13.8% من القراءة المعدلة عند -12.9%. ولاتزال البيانات تعكس التطلعات القاتمة للاتحاد الأوروبي ثاني أكبر اقتصاد بالعالم، وعلى الرغم من الجهود غير العادية المبذولة من قبل صناعي السياسات بالمملكة المتحدة، فمن المحتمل أن ينكمش النشاط الاقتصادي إلى أبعد من ذلك، حيث توقع كينج محافظ بنك إنجلترا بأن ينكمش الناتج المحلي الإجمالي للربع الأول من عام 2009 بنفس الدرجة التي انكمش بها خلال الربع الأخير من 2008، والذي يعد أكبر انخفاض منذ 3 عقود.  *زوج (اليورو/ دولار)*   أظهرت قراءات الناتج المحلي الإجمالي للربع الأخير بمنطقة اليورو انكماش الاقتصاد بنسبة 1.6% من الربع السابق، والتي جاءت أسوأ من المتوقع، لتسجل أكبر انخفاض منذ 13 عام على الأقل. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، تم مراجعة بيانات النمو من القراءات الأولية والتي أظهرت انخفاضا بنحو 1.5%، في حين انخفض المعدل السنوي بنسبة 1.5% من العام الماضي، لتسجل أول هبوط للمعدل السنوي. هذا وقد أوضح التقرير انكماش استهلاك القطاع العائلي بنسبة 0.3% من الربع الثالث، في حين انخفض الانفاق على الإنشاءات بنحو 4%، ليعد أسوأ هبوط منذ بداية سلسلة الانخفاضات عام 1995.  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ المصدر: DailyFX  ترجمة قسم التحليلات والأخبار بالمتداول العربي

----------


## بوغدير

> مبروك المجنون بوغدير انتظر لا تدخل غير اقولك خليه ينزل وبأذن الله ادخلك من نقطة ممتازه والله اعلم

 الله يبارك في يا بومروان انا فعلا اخذت عقد واسف كان المنتدى معلق عندي  بس نبهني عليها الله يرضى عليك والله يطمنك يالغالي

----------


## simpa2000f

انا جاهز للأوردرات يافندم

----------


## aljameel

بأمانه شايف هدف للمجنون الان 149.50 + - بأذن الله المهم نكون فوق 148.30والله اعلم 
والله اعلم هيواصل صعود اخواني انا بجتهد وانتم لكم الخيار

----------


## aljameel

والكيبل بأذن الله صاعد كذا مؤاشراته بتقول سابلغكم الان بالهدف والله اعلم

----------


## بوغدير

جزاك الله خير بو مروان  واعتقد الكل عارف هالشي والدخول بناء على قناعة الشخص ووفق لتحليله الشخصي  حتى لا يأتي لا سمح الله شخص وتعكس صفقه معانا ويقول بو مروان وغلط وعمل  انت عليك الاجتهاد وعلى الناس الاختيار  وانا بالنسبه لي منتظر نقطة شراء من منطقه قويه

----------


## aljooore

بالانتظااااااااااار

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم  الان اتضحت الصورة للكيبل والله اعلم كنسبة فوق 70% بأذن الله صاعد وهدفه بأذن الله الاول 1.5150  وله اهداف اخرى بأذن الله سأذكرها بس اتاكد من الصعود 100% بأذن الله بشرط اختراق الهاي 1.4957 والله اعلم  والله يرزق الجميع   والله الموفق  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

----------


## khedr

> بأمانه شايف هدف للمجنون الان 149.50 + - بأذن الله المهم نكون فوق 148.30والله اعلم 
> والله اعلم هيواصل صعود اخواني انا بجتهد وانتم لكم الخيار

 علي   بركه  الله

----------


## Abo Maged

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم  الان اتضحت الصورة للكيبل والله اعلم كنسبة فوق 70% بأذن الله صاعد وهدفه بأذن الله الاول 1.5150  وله اهداف اخرى بأذن الله سأذكرها بس اتاكد من الصعود 100% بأذن الله بشرط اختراق الهاي 1.4957 والله اعلم  والله يرزق الجميع   والله الموفق   اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

  بارك الله فيك وموفق ياأبو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> هلا استاذ الجميل بعد اذنك سوف اضع هذا التقرير من قسم التحليلات والاخبار لاننى ارى ان الكثير جدا من الاعضاء لايهتم بالاخبار ومدى فاعليتها مطلقا ,, اهنيك على مجهودك الرائع وتفانيك فى العمل جزاك الله خير 
> =================================== زوج (الإسترليني/ دولار)  سجل الانتاج الصناعي بالمملكة المتحدة أسوأ قراءة منذ 1980، حيث انخفض الناتج بنسبة 1% في فبرايرعقب انخفاضه بنسبة 2.7% خلال الشهر الماضي. هذا وقد أدى ضعف الطلب المحلي والخارجي إلى هبوط المعدل السنوي ليصل إلى -12.5% من القراءة المراجعة عند -11.6% في يناير، ليعد أكبر انخفاض سنوي منذ 1949. علاوة على ذلك، انخفض الناتج التصنيعي بنسبة 0.9%، بعد انكماشه الشهر الماضي بنحو 3% في يناير، مما دفع المعدل السنوي ليصل إلى -13.8% من القراءة المعدلة عند -12.9%. ولاتزال البيانات تعكس التطلعات القاتمة للاتحاد الأوروبي ثاني أكبر اقتصاد بالعالم، وعلى الرغم من الجهود غير العادية المبذولة من قبل صناعي السياسات بالمملكة المتحدة، فمن المحتمل أن ينكمش النشاط الاقتصادي إلى أبعد من ذلك، حيث توقع كينج محافظ بنك إنجلترا بأن ينكمش الناتج المحلي الإجمالي للربع الأول من عام 2009 بنفس الدرجة التي انكمش بها خلال الربع الأخير من 2008، والذي يعد أكبر انخفاض منذ 3 عقود.  *زوج (اليورو/ دولار)*   أظهرت قراءات الناتج المحلي الإجمالي للربع الأخير بمنطقة اليورو انكماش الاقتصاد بنسبة 1.6% من الربع السابق، والتي جاءت أسوأ من المتوقع، لتسجل أكبر انخفاض منذ 13 عام على الأقل. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، تم مراجعة بيانات النمو من القراءات الأولية والتي أظهرت انخفاضا بنحو 1.5%، في حين انخفض المعدل السنوي بنسبة 1.5% من العام الماضي، لتسجل أول هبوط للمعدل السنوي. هذا وقد أوضح التقرير انكماش استهلاك القطاع العائلي بنسبة 0.3% من الربع الثالث، في حين انخفض الانفاق على الإنشاءات بنحو 4%، ليعد أسوأ هبوط منذ بداية سلسلة الانخفاضات عام 1995.  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ المصدر: DailyFX  ترجمة قسم التحليلات والأخبار بالمتداول العربي

 هلا اخي مستر منعم انا اقول الموظوع منور بزيادة ليه 
شرفني مرورك وتشريفك تحياتي لك بلا حدود 
وشكررررررررررا على المشاركة  
ماشاء الله عليك فعلا ننسى نحن الاخبار ونهتم بالمؤاشرات وهم مكملين لبعض والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

اخواني واخواتي بأمانه لا اقراء مشاركاتكم لاني مشغول بالمراقبة 
من لم يدخل من الاول الدخول كالتالي 
المهم الكيبل فوق 782 واستقر ادخلو وانتم مرتاحين بأذن الله الكيبل اهادفه بعيدة على المدى القصير والبعيد والله اعلم  
المجنون فوق 148.30 مشجع جدا للدخول والله اعلم 
الستوب كلن يضع الستوب الذي يناسب حسابه 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الدولار ين   السعر الحالي  100.52  والله اعلم المتوقع صعود   هدف اول بأذن الله 102.20 + - تقريبا او القناعة  الشراء من السعر الحالي او في حال النزول  الستوب  99.85  او ضع الستوب المناسب للحساب اذا رغبت بتقريب الستوب للشراء  ورفع الستوب مع الصعود  والله الموفق

----------


## aziz3000

200+200-100=300
والباقي على الطريق انشاء الله  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  
200+200+200=600
200+200_100=300
200_100-100=00 
ياريت تختاروا من بين الثلاثة  ارقام

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل للمراقبة اللصيقة شكله بيسخن وناوي نيه والله اعلم بشمعات ليموزين 
والله الموفق 
الدخول الافضل فوق 782 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الدولار ين امامه 101.10 يجب اختراقها والله اعلم لمواصلة الصعود

----------


## M-elgendy

> الكيبل للمراقبة اللصيقة شكله بيسخن وناوي نيه والله اعلم بشمعات ليموزين 
> والله الموفق 
> الدخول الافضل فوق 782 والله اعلم

 افهم من كده يا غالى ان المجنون هيطلع لاهدافه الكبيره ؟؟ 153 و 155 ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم 
المجنون لل 148.50 تقريبا ثم مواصلة الصعود بأذن الله 
الان أستاذنكم للصلاة وسأعود بأذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> افهم من كده يا غالى ان المجنون هيطلع لاهدافه الكبيره ؟؟ 153 و 155 ؟؟

 بأذن الله هدف اول 152.50 + - تقريبا والله اعلم

----------


## بوغدير

بشر بو مروان اشوف المجنون غير رايه

----------


## sherefesam

أخي الكريم الجميل  لقد دخلنا شراء ولكن الوضع غير مطمئن... هل من مستجدات ... و الى متى سوف يهبط الكيبل و المجنون  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## aljameel

ايش الي صاير بالمجنون المهم 147.70 تقريبا اما ارتداد او اخذ الحذر لو نزل تحت 147.50 والله اعلم 
حتى اللحضه مامنه خوف بوغدير

----------


## بوغدير

والله يا بومروان قاعد اكلم واحد بالماسنجر واقول له ان شاء الله يرجع لفوق رغم التخوف من نزوله للنقطه   هذي بس الحمدلله ريحتني وان شاء الله لفوق

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الكريم الجميل لقد دخلنا شراء ولكن الوضع غير مطمئن... هل من مستجدات ... و الى متى سوف يهبط الكيبل و المجنون

 اخي الكيبل قلنا فوق 783 ليش استعجلت والله اعلم الكيبل فوق 700 مامنه خوف وخاصة اغلاق شمعتان 4 ساعات فوقها واليوم متوقع الاغلاق فوق 700 بأذن الله 
المجنون كما ذكرت لبو غدير

----------


## aljameel

والدولار ين نزوله لل 100.40 متوقع ارتداد منها المهم فوقها ليس منه خوف والله اعلم

----------


## sherefesam

> اخي الكيبل قلنا فوق 783 ليش استعجلت والله اعلم الكيبل فوق 700 مامنه خوف وخاصة اغلاق شمعتان 4 ساعات فوقها واليوم متوقع الاغلاق فوق 700 بأذن الله 
> المجنون كما ذكرت لبو غدير

 
طمنتني الله يطمنك ,,  و نأسف للأستعجال

----------


## aljameel

والله

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم نزول 710 تقريبا ثم معاودة الصعود بأذن الله لو ارتد بأذن الله الهدف 820 تقريبا 
والله اعلم

----------


## بوغدير

في ملاحظه بو مروان لأني ما اشتغل الا على المجنون  اول ما يفتح السوق طبعا ياخذ حركته بالاتجاهين وبعدها يواصل مساره لمئات النقاط  لكن ان يعود للنقطه الاخرى ولفرق تقريبا 30 نقطه عبثا ما اظن   الا مره واحد كانت اعتقدر بشهر 10 او 11 / 2008  بس مو ذاكر التاريخ تحرك بنفس الطريقه   لكن ابتعد عنها بنقاط قليله دون الوصول لها ليكمل مسيرته بالاتجاه الاخر

----------


## ساحر الفوركس

الجميل الى وين الدولار ين شكلة رايح ينزل

----------


## aljameel

شارتان للكيبل والمجنون

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الدولار ين   السعر الحالي  100.52  والله اعلم المتوقع صعود   هدف اول بأذن الله 102.20 + - تقريبا او القناعة  الشراء من السعر الحالي او في حال النزول  الستوب  99.85  او ضع الستوب المناسب للحساب اذا رغبت بتقريب الستوب للشراء  ورفع الستوب مع الصعود   والله الموفق

  
شارت للدولار ين

----------


## aljameel

> الجميل الى وين الدولار ين شكلة رايح ينزل

 هلا اخي ماانتبهة لمشاركتك 
أسف اخي 
والله اعلم الان ذاهب لل 100.10 تقريبا بأذن الله ومن بعدها هدف اول بأذن الله لل 102.20 تقريبا 
والله اعلم

----------


## khedr

> هلا اخي ماانتبهة لمشاركتك 
> أسف اخي 
> والله اعلم الان ذاهب لل 100.10 تقريبا بأذن الله ومن بعدها هدف اول بأذن الله لل 102.20 تقريبا 
> والله اعلم

 ان شاااء الله الي الاهداف 
بدي اقولك ... انت  متي بتنااام
عيني عليك والرب  حااارسك

----------


## salim2

شكرا الأخ الجميل على التحليل.

----------


## aljooore

فيدونا وين اليورو يننننننننننننننن

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الدولار فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.1308  والله اعلم  متوقع نزول لل 1.1250 + - تقريبا لل 1.1200  وليست دعوة للبيع  متوقع والله اعلم الارتداد منها لو ارتد منها يتم الشراء  والستوب اما نقطة الارتداد او 1.1160  اهدافه كثيرة والله اعلم  الهدف الاول بأذن الله   1.1700 + -  الهدف البعيد بأذن الله   1.2300  والله الموفق  والله يرزقنا جميعا   لا للاستعجال الدخول من بعد مراقبة

   هذه التوصية وضعتها ليلة الاثنين   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مايقارب 250 نقطة الحمد لله  كما توقعت الحمد لله  نزل لل 1.1238 وارتد منها  وواصل صعود لل 1.2482  والان سعره عند 1.1435 ولا تزال التوصية بأذن الله سارية المفعول والله اعلم  من اراد الدخول بها اقتناصها بالنزول لو نزلت او من السعر الحالي له الخيار والهدف بأذن الله كما هو  والستوب 1.2350   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ان شاااء الله الي الاهداف  بدي اقولك ... انت متي بتنااام عيني عليك والرب حااارسك

 والله ياخضر النوم مقطع المهم نجمع رصيد لليوم يعادل الطبيعي 
مشكلتي معطي نفسي اجازة من العمل  مايقارب الشهرين والاجازة كلها على البورصة 
فشت خلق على قولت اخوان بلبنان  
المهم متسلي واساعد بقدر المستطاع نجمع رصيد للاخرة هو الي باخذه معي

----------


## aljameel

> فيدونا وين اليورو يننننننننننننننن

  
والله يالجوري انتي من حفرة لدحديرة ومعك ابو خليل 
كل من وصى وانتي دخلتي وتعليقات الله يعينك 
انا بشوف لك توصية خذيها وادعيلي وريحي بالك 
اوووووووووووكي

----------


## Abo Maged

> والله ياخضر النوم مقطع المهم نجمع رصيد لليوم يعادل الطبيعي 
> مشكلتي معطي نفسي اجازة من العمل مايقارب الشهرين والاجازة كلها على البورصة 
> فشت خلق على قولت اخوان بلبنان  
> المهم متسلي واساعد بقدر المستطاع نجمع رصيد للاخرة هو الي باخذه معي

  طيب خد عندك وزود رصيدك اللهم بارك لك في دينك وعرضك ومالك وولدك ويرزقك حسن الخاتمة ومصاحبة الرسول بالفردوس الأعلي قول....أمين

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا الأخ الجميل على التحليل.

 لا شكر على واجب اخي

----------


## aljameel

> فيدونا وين اليورو يننننننننننننننن

 انتي معك اليورو ين ولا ايه 
وبكم عليكي شراء ولا بيع 
بسرعة ردي

----------


## aljameel

> طيب خد عندك وزود رصيدك اللهم بارك لك في دينك وعرضك ومالك وولدك ويرزقك حسن الخاتمة ومصاحبة الرسول بالفردوس الأعلي قول....أمين

 أمين يارب العالمين 
جزاك الله خير 
روح ياشيخ الله يفرح قلبك مثل مافرحت قلبي  
ولك مثلها قول أمين

----------


## sherefesam

> طيب خد عندك وزود رصيدك اللهم بارك لك في دينك وعرضك ومالك وولدك ويرزقك حسن الخاتمة ومصاحبة الرسول بالفردوس الأعلي قول....أمين

 أميييييييييييييييييين

----------


## sherefesam

> أمين يارب العالمين 
> جزاك الله خير 
> روح ياشيخ الله يفرح قلبك مثل مافرحت قلبي  
> ولك مثلها قول أمين

  أميييييييييييييييييين

----------


## Al-Diaa

> والله ياخضر النوم مقطع المهم نجمع رصيد لليوم يعادل الطبيعي 
> مشكلتي معطي نفسي اجازة من العمل مايقارب الشهرين والاجازة كلها على البورصة 
> فشت خلق على قولت اخوان بلبنان  
> المهم متسلي واساعد بقدر المستطاع نجمع رصيد للاخرة هو الي باخذه معي

 الله يجزيك الخير اخ جميل ويزيد رصيدك من الحسنات على اد محبتك للخير وفقك الله

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل اى الاخبار بالنسبة للمجنون عشان خلاص اقرب يخرب الحساب وانا شار الان اطلع منة باقل خسارة؟؟وجزاك الله خير

----------


## miez

> والله ياخضر النوم مقطع المهم نجمع رصيد لليوم يعادل الطبيعي 
> مشكلتي معطي نفسي اجازة من العمل مايقارب الشهرين والاجازة كلها على البورصة 
> فشت خلق على قولت اخوان بلبنان  
> المهم متسلي واساعد بقدر المستطاع نجمع رصيد للاخرة هو الي باخذه معي

  
مين قال لبنان 
اهلين وسهلين من لبنان
تحياتي

----------


## aljooore

بيييييييييييييييييع من 130

----------


## M-elgendy

> هذه التوصية وضعتها ليلة الاثنين   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مايقارب 250 نقطة الحمد لله  كما توقعت الحمد لله  نزل لل 1.1238 وارتد منها  وواصل صعود لل 1.2482  والان سعره عند 1.1435 ولا تزال التوصية بأذن الله سارية المفعول والله اعلم  من اراد الدخول بها اقتناصها بالنزول لو نزلت او من السعر الحالي له الخيار والهدف بأذن الله كما هو  والستوب 1.2350   والله الموفق

 
بومروان يا غالى  
حسب مستويات فيبوناتشى اعتقد ان السعر هينزل عند 1.14000  
هل هذا محتمل ولا انا غلطان ؟؟ لان انوى الدخول فيه شراء مره اخرى  :Asvc:     :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> بيييييييييييييييييع من 130

 اذا ما طلع فوق 134 محتمل ينزل قريب من سعرك والله اعلم 
الي شايفه متوقع يصعد الا اذا اليورو نزل فينزله معه والله اعلم

----------


## M-elgendy

والله و انا بكتب المشاركه السعر كان وصل هناك  
اعتقد انى هدخل شراء الان

----------


## aljameel

> بومروان يا غالى  
> حسب مستويات فيبوناتشى اعتقد ان السعر هينزل عند 1.14000  
> هل هذا محتمل ولا انا غلطان ؟؟ لان انوى الدخول فيه شراء مره اخرى

 الان راقبه اذا ماكسر 400 والله اعلم فيه 100 لل 130 نقطة كسرها ابتعد عنه وراقبه عند 350 اما يرتد منها او قريب منها وهي الستوب والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم للنوم نراكم لاحقا بأذن الله

----------


## بوغدير

الله معاك ونوم العوافي ان شاء الله  الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه

----------


## sherefesam

> والان أستاذنكم للنوم نراكم لاحقا بأذن الله

    :Eh S(7):  أحلااااااااام  سعيده  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير

----------


## محمد الداعور

صباح النور

----------


## khedr

> السلام عليكم 
> صباح الخير

 وعليكم السلام 
صباح النور 
توكل علي الله .... الاستوبات ضربت
والجيوب نزفت
والحسابات اوشكت 
سمي الله  وتوكل علي الله
ولا يهمك ... ننتظر  معك الخير

----------


## aljameel

المجنون لو صعد لل 147.20 لل 147.40  وارتد منها للبيع والله اعلم 
والستوب نقطة الارتداد
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> وعليكم السلام  صباح النور  توكل علي الله .... الاستوبات ضربت والجيوب نزفت والحسابات اوشكت  سمي الله وتوكل علي الله ولا يهمك ... ننتظر معك الخير

 خضر صباح الخير 
خذ هالنصيحة ضارب بعقد وتمسك بعقد

----------


## aljameel

المهم المجنون شايف له هدف تحت 144.50 شرط كسر اللو امس والله اعلم 
طبعا اذا ارتد

----------


## aljameel

يالله ياخضر خش بيع وتوكل على الله خذ منه اليوم من 400 لل 500 نقطة بأذن الله قول بسم الله

----------


## M-elgendy

صباح النور يا غالى (بومروان) 
نورت المنتدى من جديد  
والله يا باشا انا هقول وجهة نظرى عن المجنون ... والله اعلم 
القيت نظره على الترند على شارت اليوم .. وتابعت الترند الصاعد رأيت انه ما زال فى فترة التصحيح
والله اعلم التصحيح سيكون نصف الصعود اللى حصل حسب مستويات فيبوناتشى  
والله اعلم التصحيح سينتهى ما بين النقطه 144.20 و النقطه 143.20 ومن هناك سيبدأ رحلة الصعود من جديد بدون اى تعليق فى الوسط الى هدف لا يقل عن 1200 نقطه وهو 155.75 بالتحديد   
ارجو رأيك استاذى بومروان

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل تحت 700 بيع والله اعلم وفوقها شراء 
طبعا الدخول بعد التاكد من الصعود او الهبوط 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> صباح النور يا غالى (بومروان) 
> نورت المنتدى من جديد  
> والله يا باشا انا هقول وجهة نظرى عن المجنون ... والله اعلم 
> القيت نظره على الترند على شارت اليوم .. وتابعت الترند الصاعد رأيت انه ما زال فى فترة التصحيح
> والله اعلم التصحيح سيكون نصف الصعود اللى حصل حسب مستويات فيبوناتشى  
> والله اعلم التصحيح سينتهى ما بين النقطه 144.20 و النقطه 143.20 ومن هناك سيبدأ رحلة الصعود من جديد بدون اى تعليق فى الوسط الى هدف لا يقل عن 1200 نقطه وهو 155.75 بالتحديد   
> ارجو رأيك استاذى بومروان

 والله يأاستاذ انك أستاذ فعلا ياعم من قدك 
عينك على 143 لل 143.50 
بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يقول مادخل بيع بالمجنون صعد لل 147.21

----------


## M-elgendy

> والله يأاستاذ انك أستاذ فعلا ياعم من قدك 
> عينك على 143 لل 143.50 
> بأذن الله

 
كلمة استاذ منك جعلت قلبى ينتفض من شدة فرحتى  :Asvc:   
والله عاوز ادخل بيع من زمان بس بردو مازلت مبتدئ ولست متأكد من كلامى
تنصحنى ادخل بيع يا غالى ؟؟

----------


## M-elgendy

> لا احد يقول مادخل بيع بالمجنون صعد لل 147.21

 
هاهاهاهاهاهاه 
انا ما دخلت بيع

----------


## freebalad2003

صباح الخير و البركة الجميل هذه التوصية خصوصي لاخينا خضر لو عامة للجميع ربي يزيدكم

----------


## aljameel

> هاهاهاهاهاهاه 
> انا ما دخلت بيع

 قول بسم الله ويارب

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير و البركة الجميل هذه التوصية خصوصي لاخينا خضر لو عامة للجميع ربي يزيدكم

 افا للجميع  
خضر مدعوم عليه توصيات من عزيز على   وجديد بالبورصة نبي نسحب رجله معنا

----------


## M-elgendy

> قول بسم الله ويارب

 سمينا ودخلنا وان شاء الله هنوزع الجاتوه اخر اليوم  :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

> سمينا ودخلنا وان شاء الله هنوزع الجاتوه اخر اليوم

 بأذن الله ابارك لك 
والمجنون احتمال ينزل يجرب خط الدعم تحت تقريبا 140.50 لل 141 والله اعلم

----------


## engy_noor

صباح الخير
 انا مبتدئه  كلامك  ممكن توصيه علي المجنون

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير
> انا مبتدئه كلامك ممكن توصيه علي المجنون

 هلا حياكي الله 
نعم بيع على المجنون وهدف 144.50 والله اعلم

----------


## engy_noor

بيع من اي نقطه
ولا في سعر محدد 
لو وصل ابيع منه

----------


## aljameel

> بيع من اي نقطه
> ولا في سعر محدد 
> لو وصل ابيع منه

 والله اعلم تحت 147.40 فهو للبيع لو صعد شوي بيعي وقولي بسم الله

----------


## khedr

> يالله ياخضر خش بيع وتوكل على الله خذ منه اليوم من 400 لل 500 نقطة بأذن الله قول بسم الله

 
والله حبيبي الرزق ده من ربنا
شوف  وانا الليل كله طاايح في الحيط
وساعه الجد النت يعملها
المهم لحقناااه  وخدنااااه بالبيع
وساتركهااا الي ماشاء الله
لعل وعسي  ماتيجي رجلي فقط 
تيجي رجلي وايدي
ويستر الله علي جيبي 
اكيد مشكور  انت واللي  موصيك

----------


## aljameel

عينكم على الكيبل شكله صاعد اخاف يسحب معه المجنون المهم فوق 147.50 اخذ الحذر منه

----------


## M-elgendy

> عينكم على الكيبل شكله صاعد اخاف يسحب معه المجنون المهم فوق 147.50 اخذ الحذر منه

 رغم انى قلقان جدااا .. وان المجنون دايما بيخسرنى والحمدلله 
بس انا مطمن شويه اعتقد انه مجرد تصحيح صغير لانه هبط 180 نقطه بدون شمعه خضرا  :Asvc:  
مش عارف الكلام اللى بقوله ده صح ولا غلط 
وجهة نظر    :Eh S(7):

----------


## khedr

الاخ الحبيب .... مازالت  عندنا صفقه مفتوحه
علي الدولار ين.... نتركهااا ام لك راي اخر 
شرااااء علي100.79 
وجزاكالله كل الخير

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ الحبيب .... مازالت عندنا صفقه مفتوحه علي الدولار ين.... نتركهااا ام لك راي اخر  شرااااء علي100.79  وجزاكالله كل الخير

 خضر انا امس قلت لازم يكون فوق 100.86 
الان والله اعلم بينزل شوي اما تصبر او اعمل هدج وسأنوه عليه متى تفك الهدج

----------


## aljameel

> رغم انى قلقان جدااا .. وان المجنون دايما بيخسرنى والحمدلله 
> بس انا مطمن شويه اعتقد انه مجرد تصحيح صغير لانه هبط 180 نقطه بدون شمعه خضرا  
> مش عارف الكلام اللى بقوله ده صح ولا غلط 
> وجهة نظر

 لا الي قالقني 146.80 يجب كسرها والبقاء تحتها

----------


## khedr

> خضر انا امس قلت لازم يكون فوق 100.86 
> الان والله اعلم بينزل شوي اما تصبر او اعمل هدج وسأنوه عليه متى تفك الهدج

 
نصبر عليه افضل ان شاااء الله
وربك  كريم

----------


## M-elgendy

> لا الي قالقني 146.80 يجب كسرها والبقاء تحتها

 بإذن الله يكسرها ويدغدغها  :Asvc:

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان معليش ابيع المجنون الحين

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان معليش ابيع المجنون الحين

 لا انتظري بس يكسر 146.80 ويبقاء تحتها

----------


## MR_ADEL

صباحك كله خير يا أبو مروان,,,,,, ايه رايك فى الدولار ين دلوقتى وصل 100.08 
انا شارى عند 100.85....... ممكن تساعدنى وتقولى اعمل ايه؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> صباحك كله خير يا أبو مروان,,,,,, ايه رايك فى الدولار ين دلوقتى وصل 100.08 
> انا شارى عند 100.85....... ممكن تساعدنى وتقولى اعمل ايه؟؟؟

 هو بمنطقة واقف محيرة بس لو نزل شوي مصيرة الصعود والله اعلم

----------


## MR_ADEL

شكراااااااااااااااااا,,,, يا جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييلللللللللللللللللللل

----------


## mido1989

اخى الجميل 
هناك مؤشرات كثيره تشير الى ارتفاع الكيبل و ارتفاع الكيبل ياخذ معه المجنون 
شو رايك؟؟ 
و اذا حبينا نشترى المجنون الان كم نضع الاستوب فى رايك؟

----------


## khedr

الاخ الكريم.................. الجميل 
هو  فيه توافق بين عمل المجنون  والكيبل
اي عندما يصعد احدهما لابد من صعود الاخر
اما  مش في كل الحالات  ومش بنفس الاسلوب 
مع الشكر

----------


## aljameel

يالله باي باي يامجنون  بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ الكريم.................. الجميل  هو فيه توافق بين عمل المجنون والكيبل اي عندما يصعد احدهما لابد من صعود الاخر اما مش في كل الحالات ومش بنفس الاسلوب  مع الشكر

 غالبا مع بعض ومش في كل الحالات

----------


## mido1989

> يالله باي باي يامجنون  بأذن الله

 ماذا تقصد؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل 
> هناك مؤشرات كثيره تشير الى ارتفاع الكيبل و ارتفاع الكيبل ياخذ معه المجنون 
> شو رايك؟؟ 
> و اذا حبينا نشترى المجنون الان كم نضع الاستوب فى رايك؟

 فعلا محير مؤاشرات الكيبل فوق 650 تقول صعود 
مؤاشرات المجنون بتقول نزول وتقريبا مؤكد والله اعلم 
عاد شوف مين يسحب الثاني معه

----------


## aljameel

> ماذا تقصد؟

 اقصد كسر المجنون 680

----------


## mido1989

المجنون رجع تانى 685

----------


## M-elgendy

يااااباااااااى على دى نقطه  :Angry Smile:

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان ابيع

----------


## aljameel

يبي ينزل غصب عنه مو بكيفه واخذ منه مو اقل من 500 نقطة نزول وصعود بأذن الله

----------


## freebalad2003

صبحكم الله بالخير جميعا اخي الجميل اخبار الين اليوم اعتقد انها سترفع سعره امام باقي العملات  شنو رايك نبيع من السعر الحالي لو ننتظر مع الشكر

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان ابيع

  
قولي بسم الله

----------


## mido1989

يعنى نبيييييع؟

----------


## aljameel

> صبحكم الله بالخير جميعا اخي الجميل اخبار الين اليوم اعتقد انها سترفع سعره امام باقي العملات  شنو رايك نبيع من السعر الحالي لو ننتظر مع الشكر

 بيع ياعم

----------


## khedr

> فعلا محير مؤاشرات الكيبل فوق 650 تقول صعود 
> مؤاشرات المجنون بتقول نزول وتقريبا مؤكد والله اعلم 
> عاد شوف مين يسحب الثاني معه

 ربناا يبارك فيك
بلاش يسحبوااا بعض النهااارده
خلي كل واحد فيهم في طريق
المجنون ...........يزور اهله تحت
والكيبل .........يطلع لوالديه فوق

----------


## aljameel

> ربناا يبارك فيك بلاش يسحبوااا بعض النهااارده خلي كل واحد فيهم في طريق المجنون ...........يزور اهله تحت  والكيبل .........يطلع لوالديه فوق

 ههههههههههههههههههه مو على كيفك ياعم

----------


## mido1989

اخى الجميل انا شارى الباوند من 4740 
شورايك ؟.
اعمل هيدج ام ممكن يطلع

----------


## MR_ADEL

يا ابو مروان ... الدولار / ين نزل 99.85...... ايه رايك يا جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

المهم راقبو الكيبل لو سحبه معه المجنون نزول فيه نقطة تقريبيه والله اعلم احتمال يرتد منها هذا لو نزل لها 1.4375 تقريبا وارتد منها اشترو وقفلو المحفظة عليه والله اعلم فيه 1000 نقطة + - بأذن الله  
قولو يارب

----------


## aljameel

> يا ابو مروان ... الدولار / ين نزل 99.85...... ايه رايك يا جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل؟؟؟؟؟

 متوقع ينزل شوي لاكن بالنهاية صاعد بأذن الله 
شوف فوق 98.50 لا تخاف اهدافه فوق بأذن الله لانه فوقها هو بموجه عامة صاعدة والله اعلم

----------


## simpa2000f

صبحكم الله بالخير ياشباب  
ابو مروان من كم نبيع المجنون

----------


## freebalad2003

يا خضر باشا هو بكيفهم يشتغلوا هنا في الجميل  و ما ادراك ما الجميل ربي يزدكم من فضله سندخل بيع ان شاء الله تعالى توكلنا على الله

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل انا شارى الباوند من 4740 
> شورايك ؟.
> اعمل هيدج ام ممكن يطلع

 لا تعمل بس يتاكد النزول سأنوه عليه بأذن الله

----------


## khedr

> المهم راقبو الكيبل لو سحبه معه المجنون نزول فيه نقطة تقريبيه والله اعلم احتمال يرتد منها هذا لو نزل لها 1.4375 تقريبا وارتد منها اشترو وقفلو المحفظة عليه والله اعلم فيه 1000 نقطة + - بأذن الله  
> قولو يارب

 هادي  ما نقطه  
هادي  قنبله تفجر الجيوووب
نلتزم بالاستوب عند4630  افضل 
اكيد

----------


## M-elgendy

> المهم راقبو الكيبل لو سحبه معه المجنون نزول فيه نقطة تقريبيه والله اعلم احتمال يرتد منها هذا لو نزل لها 1.4375 تقريبا وارتد منها اشترو وقفلو المحفظة عليه والله اعلم فيه 1000 نقطة + - بأذن الله  
> قولو يارب

 يااااارب

----------


## aljameel

> صبحكم الله بالخير ياشباب  
> ابو مروان من كم نبيع المجنون

 صباح النور جاي متاخر البيع كان من 147.30 الان لا انتظر يطلع  وبيع سأبلغ فيه

----------


## khedr

> يا خضر باشا هو بكيفهم يشتغلوا هنا في الجميل  و ما ادراك ما الجميل ربي يزدكم من فضله سندخل بيع ان شاء الله تعالى توكلنا على الله

 ومنين  اخي اجيب الباشويه
اذا كان هذا الفوركس بيجرجرن ي لورااا 
عموما ... دعوه مقبوله
وربنا يزيدك ويكرمك

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل ناوي نزول راقبو 650 و 600 كسرهم قولو عليه باي والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

بصراحة انا غشيتكم سامحوني بعت الكيبل كمغامر من 691 والله خفت عليكم

----------


## M-elgendy

> الكيبل ناوي نزول راقبو 650 و 600 كسرهم قولو عليه باي والله اعلم

 بإذن الله
نستعد للضغط على الزر الاحمر  :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

مبرووووووووك اول 100 نقطة بأذن الله نشوف 300 نقطة يارب

----------


## Leonardo

صباح الخير على كل الشباب .. نهاركم عسل بإذن الله .. ملحقتش ادخل معاكم فى بيع المجنون هنتظر يطلع شوية او ابو مروان ينوه عليه و ابيعه بس يا رب الطلوع دا ما يضرب استوب حد فيكم عشان محدش يدعى عليا  :Big Grin:  يلا نهاركم جميل ان شاء الله ملىء بالارباح  :Eh S(7):

----------


## M-elgendy

> بصراحة انا غشيتكم سامحوني بعت الكيبل كمغامر من 691 والله خفت عليكم

 
والله يهمك يا غالى  :Big Grin:

----------


## simpa2000f

طيب خذ هذا التحليل من المنتدى المجاور يمكن يفيد

----------


## khedr

> بصراحة انا غشيتكم سامحوني بعت الكيبل كمغامر من 691 والله خفت عليكم

 الله يرزقك فيه الخير

----------


## M-elgendy

بومروان يا غالى 
شخابيطى على شارت الكيبل والله اعلم 
فعلا زى ما انت تقول انه نزول بس انا شايف انه نزول لغاية 1.4440 وبعد كده صعود ما لا يقل عن 800 نقطه عند هدف اول 1.5200 والله اعلم   :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljooore

انا بعت متاخر لان النت عندي تعبان في الدوام والحين عاكس وياي
بيعي من 146.20 
شسوي بينزل اكثر

----------


## aljameel

> طيب خذ هذا التحليل من المنتدى المجاور يمكن يفيد

 والله اعلم الترقيم فيه صح وفيه غلط كموجة عامة تصحيحها يكون بالضبط عند تقريبا 145.40
  بس اتوقع أن يصحح لل 143.50 + - لانه بموجة صغيرة نازله قد تدفعه لل 143.50 تقريبا والله اعلم

----------


## freebalad2003

انا اللي محيرني من يومين زوج اليورو دولار يصعد و ينزل قطرة قطرة لا راضي يوصل للهدف الهابط و لا للهدف الصاعد ممكن رايك فيه لانه فعلا اصبح زوج ممل اكثر من الملكي و ربي يسعدنا و يسعدكم جميعا

----------


## aljameel

الي ماباع لايبيع الان سأنوه على نقطة بأذن الله بالارتداد والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الكيبل لايروح عليكم نقطة 600 مهمه

----------


## khedr

> الي ماباع لايبيع الان سأنوه على نقطة بأذن الله بالارتداد والله اعلم

  نغلق صفقتنااا  ام  ننتظر   
بارك الله لك 
صفقه بيع اللمجنون

----------


## aljameel

> بومروان يا غالى 
> شخابيطى على شارت الكيبل والله اعلم 
> فعلا زى ما انت تقول انه نزول بس انا شايف انه نزول لغاية 1.4440 وبعد كده صعود ما لا يقل عن 800 نقطه عند هدف اول 1.5200 والله اعلم

 ياعم انت بتنافسني ماشي انا قابل  
نعم الهدف الي ذكرته بس غالبا بالرأس والكتفين ينزل للترند السفلي ويرتد منه بس مو شرط  توقع الترند تقريبا 375 +- والله اعلم

----------


## freebalad2003

> الي ماباع لايبيع الان سأنوه على نقطة بأذن الله بالارتداد والله اعلم

 عني دخلت عند 146,2 و خرجت منه بناء على هذا التنويه بمكسب  5 نقاط لانك فعلا خوفتني ربي يزيدك و منتظرين التنويه

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل لو واصل نزول والله اعلم عنده هدف اول لل 1.4500 + - بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

المجنون لو صعد ممكن يصعد لل 146.80 + - والله اعلم ويرتد منها

----------


## M-elgendy

> ياعم انت بتنافسني ماشي انا قابل  
> نعم الهدف الي ذكرته بس غالبا بالرأس والكتفين ينزل للترند السفلي ويرتد منه بس مو شرط  توقع الترند تقريبا 375 +- والله اعلم

  :Teeth Smile:  والله انك حبيبى واستاذى ومتعلم منك الكثير    بالنسبه للمجنون ماشى تمام ولا فيه اى مشكله ؟؟

----------


## simpa2000f

استاذ مروان ما رأيك في تماسك خط  البولينجر الاوسط على فريم الاربع ساعات للكيبل والمجنون

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الكيبل عند 670 لو ارتد منها تقريبا ممكن فيه 50 او 100 او 150 نقطة والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> استاذ مروان ما رأيك في تماسك خط البولينجر الاوسط على فريم الاربع ساعات للكيبل والمجنون

 البلونجر لاتعتمد عليه كثير هو مفيد لو شفت الشمعات تقفل داخله وساحبه معها البلونجر بتعرف نوع ما مواصل نزول اوطلوع والله اعلم مفيد بنسبة 10%

----------


## 10001

> راقبو الكيبل عند 670 لو ارتد منها تقريبا ممكن فيه 50 او 100 او 150 نقطة والله اعلم

  
تحت والا فوق

----------


## لبنان

> راقبو الكيبل عند 670 لو ارتد منها تقريبا ممكن فيه 50 او 100 او 150 نقطة والله اعلم

 صباح الخير يا معلم ابو مروان  يلي الان صاحي بيدخل بشي  والله  بيتفرج  ثانيا مبروك عليك وعلى الاعضاء الكرام المجنون والكيبل الله يوسع عليكم ويزيد النعم

----------


## M-elgendy

ما رأيك استاذى بومروان ارتكاز المجنون فى النقاط الحاليه 146 يدل على ارتفاع 70 الى 80 نقطه ثم معاودة الهبوط ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> تحت والا فوق

 ارتداد تحت

----------


## aljameel

> ما رأيك استاذى بومروان ارتكاز المجنون فى النقاط الحاليه 146 يدل على ارتفاع 70 الى 80 نقطه ثم معاودة الهبوط ؟؟

 احتمال يصعد يجرب نقطة الكسر 146.80

----------


## 10001

> ارتداد تحت

 مشكور جزاك الله خير 
لكن مصطلح الارتداد يكون بعد النزول يعني من تحت لفوق

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير يا معلم ابو مروان يلي الان صاحي بيدخل بشي والله بيتفرج  ثانيا مبروك عليك وعلى الاعضاء الكرام المجنون والكيبل الله يوسع عليكم ويزيد النعم

 هلا صباح النور 
الله يبارك فيك 
راقب المجنون لو صعد لل 146.80 وارتد ممكن تدخل بيع والله اعلم

----------


## لبنان

> هلا صباح النور 
> الله يبارك فيك 
> راقب المجنون لو صعد لل 146.80 وارتد ممكن تدخل بيع والله اعلم

  :Eh S(7):   شكرا على سرعة الرد  جزاك الله  خيرا

----------


## aljameel

مين البارح سألني عن الدولار فرنك وقلت ادخل فوق 400 فيه 130 نقطة هاهو الحمد لله 120 نقطة المهم مبروك عليه

----------


## e-forex

السلام عليكم 
هل تعتقدون أن زوج AUD/USD قد يصل إلى 0.6994 اليوم ؟

----------


## M-elgendy

> مين البارح سألني عن الدولار فرنك وقلت ادخل فوق 400 فيه 130 نقطة هاهو الحمد لله 120 نقطة المهم مبروك عليه

 الله يبارك فيك يا غالى 
كان انا  :Asvc:

----------


## aljooore

بومروان هدف المجنون وين

----------


## M-elgendy

> السلام عليكم 
> هل تعتقدون أن زوج AUD/USD قد يصل إلى 0.6994 اليوم ؟

 يوجد خبر قوى اليوم على عملة الـ AUD وهو القروض العقاريه واهمية الخبر ( هاااامه جدااا ) 
السابق 3.5%
المتوقع 1.9% 
الخبر الساعه 1:30 بتوقيت جرينتش  
هذا ما لدى فى النتيجه

----------


## أبو عدنان

صباح الخير أخي الجميل 
ممكن تعطيني رايك بالدولار ين لأني شاري من ال 100.15 و كل مالو بنزول 
و شكرا

----------


## aljameel

> بومروان هدف المجنون وين

 والله اعلم هدفه الاول 144.50 بأذن الله 
تقريبي قد تزيد او تنقص المهم لو واصل نزول خليكم فيه لو ارتد منها تقريبا نغلق ونزجع نبيع من 146 + - تقريبا بأذن الله ونروح للهدف الثاني 143.80 + - بأذن الله ولو واصل نزول خير وبركة

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> هل تعتقدون أن زوج AUD/USD قد يصل إلى 0.6994 اليوم ؟

 الان واقف على نقطة مهمه والله اعلم 7050 اما مواصلة الصعود او ينزل ولو اني اميل مع النزول بس هذا الجوز غريب مثل الرجل الذي يتصرف بما يعرف

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير أخي الجميل 
> ممكن تعطيني رايك بالدولار ين لأني شاري من ال 100.15 و كل مالو بنزول 
> و شكرا

 وين ماينزل مصيرة الصعود بأذن الله هو بموجة عامة صاعدة المهم فوق 98.50 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الجوري كم اليورو ين 130.97 وصل ايش قلت لك البارح نازل متوقع يواصل نزول لبيعك واحتمال اكثر والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم ساعة سأذهب للمكتب والله الناس بدها فلوسها حرام خلوني اروح ادفع لهم نفسي اتابع معكم من المكتب بس الخوف من الهكر يخربو بيتي ولاكن ساحاول اتابع معكم والله يبعدهم عني 
تمنياتي لكم بالربح الوفير

----------


## simpa2000f

هذا الكيبل مثلث متماثل للتنبيه كسر احدى الضلعين سوي يقذف به 200 نقطه تقريبا والله أعلم  
مش كده يابو مروان ولا كيف

----------


## aljameel

> هذا الكيبل مثلث متماثل للتنبيه كسر احدى الضلعين سوي يقذف به 200 نقطه تقريبا والله أعلم  
> مش كده يابو مروان ولا كيف

 شكله تقريبا علم بأذن الله يهوي به تحت

----------


## alhendal

*فعليكبالتوكل على الواحد الأحد أولا..ثمالالتزام (التام) بالمتاجرة بـ 10% فقط من رأسالمال.!.مهما كانتالظروف.!ومهما كانتالفرصة الموجودة أمامك.!ومهما كانتالتوصية .. ومن أي كان.!ومهما كانتخسائرك.! أو حتى أرباحك.!.لا تتاجربأكثر من 10% من رأس مالك .. فربما تفقدهكله.!..تحياتي للجميع رحم الله الوافى وأسكنه فسيح جناته 
وما زلنا نتعلم منه 
عسى أن يكون ما ترك من العلم فى ميزان حسناته*

----------


## aljooore

> الجوري كم اليورو ين 130.97 وصل ايش قلت لك البارح نازل متوقع يواصل نزول لبيعك واحتمال اكثر والله اعلم

 الله يسمع منك

----------


## CheFX

> مين البارح سألني عن الدولار فرنك وقلت ادخل فوق 400 فيه 130 نقطة هاهو الحمد لله 120 نقطة المهم مبروك عليه

 اخ الجميل انا سالتك عن الدولار فرنك والحمدالله اخذت منه 100 نقطه وكان الستوب فقط 28 نقطة اشكرك على مجهودك معنا. 
الحمدالله رب العالمين

----------


## aljooore

حد يخبرني عن اليورو ين هل بيواصا نزول والا بيطلع ؟
وينك يا بو مروان

----------


## alhendal

الله يوفقك ويخليك ويسعدك دنيا واخرة يا قادر يا كريم يا بو مروان

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  
أسف على التاخير

----------


## aljooore

حياك الله 
وين رايح اليورو ين ؟

----------


## aljooore

والمجنون عاده ل143.50

----------


## aljameel

> حد يخبرني عن اليورو ين هل بيواصا نزول والا بيطلع ؟
> وينك يا بو مروان

  
والله اعلم المفروض من هنا يبداء ينزل للمراقبة

----------


## aljameel

> الله يوفقك ويخليك ويسعدك دنيا واخرة يا قادر يا كريم يا بو مروان

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljooore

يعن اخلي البيع

----------


## aljameel

> والمجنون عاده ل143.50

 ماقلنا المجنون احتمال يصعد لل 146.80 ومتوقع ارتداد والله اعلم 
هاهو صعد  لل 146.74

----------


## smart raven

اخي جميل توقعاتك  للكيبل على الطاير  :Regular Smile:  
جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljooore

اي خ>ته بيع من هناك ها شو اعجبك والا تلميده نجيبه

----------


## aljameel

> اي خ>ته بيع من هناك ها شو اعجبك والا تلميده نجيبه

 لسه ما اتكدنا من الارتداد لا للاستعجال

----------


## aljooore

طيب كم احط ستوب

----------


## aljameel

> اخي جميل توقعاتك للكيبل على الطاير  
> جزاك الله خير

 والله اعلم اذا ماطلع فوق 700 متوقع بأذن الله 620 تقريبا والله اعلم

----------


## aljooore

كم استوب المجنون بو مروان انا مضطره اطلع فبحط الستوب وبطلع

----------


## khedr

> لسه ما اتكدنا من الارتداد لا للاستعجال

 في انتظااار الاشاااره
وياسلام لو اشاره بعصاااا
يا حتي نتنبه 
لحسن التعب اهلكنااااا

----------


## M-elgendy

شخصاً يسألنى يابومروان  
انه عمل تعزيز من النقطه 146.70 فى المجنون
بيع طبعاً 
هل هذا التصرف صحيح ؟؟

----------


## M-elgendy

يا جمييييييل  
ايه اللى حصل للمجنون ؟؟ 
مش كان عاقل من شويه ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

والله مش عارف الان جيت من الصلاة شايف ارتفاع

----------


## mido1989

اه عشان الكيبل ارتفع

----------


## aljameel

المهم الكيبل لو نزل دخول والهدف بأذن الله 1.5150

----------


## M-elgendy

نظرت على كم زوج لقيت تحرك سريع فى معظم العملات

----------


## M-elgendy

يابومروان ياريت تقولى نظرتك الان للمجنون

----------


## khedr

> المهم الكيبل لو نزل دخول والهدف بأذن الله 1.5150

  معلهش  توضيح اكثر  لو سمحت

----------


## abu omar

> المهم الكيبل لو نزل دخول والهدف بأذن الله 1.5150

 أرجو التوضيح إذا نزل لفين؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل الستوب 1.4580 والشراء مع النزول خلونا نراقب

----------


## aljameel

المجنون فوق 146.80 اخذ الحذر احتمال يسحبه الكيبل معه والله اعلم

----------


## mido1989

الكيبل عنده مقاومه عند 4720 وصل لها و ارتد فى حال اختراقها فالى الاهداف ان شاء الله
و المجنون عنده مقاومه عند 147.14 وصل 147.17 و ارتد فى حاله اختراق الكيبل للمقاومه سوف يسحب معه المجنون ان شاء الله

----------


## khedr

> الكيبل الستوب 1.4580 والشراء مع النزول خلونا نراقب

  ربناا يبارك فيك
اعطناا الاشاره ولو بالعصاااايا 
كلمه شرااااااااااء فقط
بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل من اراد دخول الان والتعزيز مع النزول مامنه خوف بأذن الله

----------


## M-elgendy

> الكيبل من اراد دخول الان والتعزيز مع النزول مامنه خوف بأذن الله

 
دخول شراء ؟؟

----------


## mido1989

و ماذا عن المجنون؟؟ 
هدفه القادم كاااااااااام؟

----------


## aljameel

المجنون حتى اللحضه 50% شراء و 50% بيع مؤاشراته وانتم لكم الخيار بما انا الكيبل صاعد اكيد بيسحب معه المجنون والله اعلم

----------


## khedr

> الكيبل من اراد دخول الان والتعزيز مع النزول مامنه خوف بأذن الله

  من نقطه  كااام تقريبااا التعزيز استاذنا

----------


## M-elgendy

استودعكم الله

----------


## aljameel

نرفع الستوب للكيبل عند 634 وهدف قريب بأذن الله 850 تقريبا وهدفنا الرئيسي 1.5150 بأذن الله 
التعزيز كل مااقترب من الستوب او 650 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم انام ساعة تحياتي  
المجنون لو نزل تحت 146.80 واستقر تحتها بأذن الله لهدفنا

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان لحد الان عقود البيع عندي من الصبح لان انا طلعت قبل لا تخبرني بالستوب شو العمل فيهم

----------


## alhendal

دخول شراء  للكيبل & المجنون  ??

----------


## لبنان

> بو مروان لحد الان عقود البيع عندي من الصبح لان انا طلعت قبل لا تخبرني بالستوب شو العمل فيهم

 الله  يعينك  انت  دايما بتعلقي  انا عندما ادخل في عقد  اضع  هيدج  بعد  30 نقطه  وافكه كل  20 نقطه  ثما ارجع ادخل بعد 15 نقطه اذا استمر السوق عاكس  طبعا طريقه خطيرة  ولكن احسن ما يعكس علي السوق 200  او 300  نقطه  ذلك ان اردتي ان تبقي  بدون ستوب  اما بالنسبه للستوب الذي يحدده المعلم ابو مروان  فهو اضمن  ودائما  يكون الستوب نقطة الارتداد   يا  ريت فيني  فيدك اكثر  ولكن يوجد مثل يقول   ( يلي مثلنا تعالو لعندنا )  يعني  كلنا  عمالي منعلق بهل سوق الله يساعد ابو مروان علينا

----------


## ahmadj

يعني يا اخوان ندخل شراء الان ع الكيبل

----------


## ahmadj

تراجعت مخزونات التكرير في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بمقدار 3.4 مليون لتصل الى معدل 140.8 مليون برميل خلال أسبوع 3 أبريل. 4/8/2009 2:37:03 PM - ارتفعت مخزونات البنزين في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بمقدار 0.6 مليون لتصل الى معدل 217.4 مليون برميل خلال أسبوع 3 أبريل. 4/8/2009 2:34:58 PM - ارتفعت مخزونات النفط الخام في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بمقدار 1.7 مليون لتصل الى معدل 361.1 مليون برميل خلال أسبوع 3 أبريل. 4/8/2009 2:31:25 PM - تبخرت أرباح سواق الأسهم الأمريكية في هذه الأثناء من اليوم التجاري في نيويورك. فقد تراجع سعر مؤشر -داو جونز- بمقدار 58 نقاط بينما بقي مؤشر -ناسداك- مرتفعا ب 9 نقاط فقط.  مادا يعني هادا للسوق يا اخ الجميل

----------


## لبنان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  تسجيل غياب الى المعلم ابو مروان وجميع الاعضاء  ارجو ان يكون الجميع بخير

----------


## hhm75

الغياب طيول وجماعي اليوم ياترى ما القصة

----------


## samer samara

عسى المانع خير
يمكن يكونو مريحين شوي بسبب السوق و تخبطه

----------


## توفيق12

عسى المانع خير

----------


## zamil

متى ينور ابو مروان المنتدى ويقول وش اخبار الكيبل حركته هادئة جدا اعتقد ان شاء الله اليوم الخميس انطلقته بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير 
يوم موفق بأذن الله للجميع

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  بالنسبة للكيبل من دخل من امس معي على 1.4650 السعر الحالي 1.4720  فله الخيار اما يجني ارباحه او الانتظار للاهداف بأذن الله  من يريد الانتظار للاهداف الرجاء تقديم الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح في حال نزل نأخذه من تحت مرة اخرى  انا ارى والله اعلم حتى اللحضة مؤاشراته تقول صاعد وبقوة  وأنتم لكم الخيار  الاهداف بأذن الله 1.4850 وهدف رئيسي اول 1.5150  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون  الحمد لله اخذنا منه كثير امس والبارح اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ننتظر فرصة اخرى وندخل به سأنوه بها بأذن الله  كمؤاشرات عندي حتى اللحضة تقول تحت 147 للبيع وانتم لكم الخيار وهدفه بأذن الله 144.50 الاول  الان سعره 147 خلونا نراقب  والله الموفق

----------


## ابو راجي

ممكن سؤال يا اخ جميل
هل تعتبر هذه نقاط مفاومة صحيحة في الباوند
1.4732
1.4759
1.4803

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن سؤال يا اخ جميل
> هل تعتبر هذه نقاط مفاومة صحيحة في الباوند
> 1.4732
> 1.4759
> 1.4803

 هلا ابو راجي 
732 و 759 مقاومات ضعيفة 
1.4803 هذا هدف والله اعلم سيصله ثم ينزل شي بسيط ويصعد لل 850 
والله اعلم

----------


## mido1989

اخى الجميل 
ايش رايك فى خبر الفايده على الكيبل اليوم 
ايش ممكن يصير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل  ايش رايك فى خبر الفايده على الكيبل اليوم  ايش ممكن يصير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 الخبر اذا كان بصالح الكيبل هاتشوف الكيبل فوق عند 1.5150 والله اعلم والاسبوع القادم  او اليوم وغدا عند 1.5700 تقريبا بأذن الله  اذا الخبر ضد الكيبل راقب النقاط التاليه مهمه جدا كسر 1.4634 احتمال يذهب به 1.4580 كسرها والله اعلم سيذهب به مابين 1.4400 و 1.4375  او قريب منهم وتكون من اجمل فرص الشراء للكيبل  لاكن بأمانة انا حتى اللحضة المؤاشرات بتقول صاعد بس الخبر يقتل الشارت    والله اعلم  الخبر اي ساعة ينزل

----------


## khedr

الجميل...... الجميل
لازال معي الدولار ين
ااصبر  واكمل  صبري
ام ارميه بلا رجعه ولا عوده 
جزاك الله  كل الخير

----------


## aljameel

> الجميل...... الجميل لازال معي الدولار ين ااصبر واكمل صبري ام ارميه بلا رجعه ولا عوده  جزاك الله كل الخير

 هلا خضر 
سأرفق شارت هذا امس انا رقمته على الديلي شوفه  
ولك الخيار انا بأجتهد والباقي على الله

----------


## khedr

> هلا خضر 
> سأرفق شارت هذا امس انا رقمته على الديلي شوفه  
> ولك الخيار انا بأجتهد والباقي على الله

 قليلا من الرعب
وبعد ذلك 
كثيرااا من السعاااده  
هذا مافهمته!!!!!!

----------


## mido1989

> الخبر اي ساعة ينزل

 الخبر الساعه 11 بتوقيت جرينتش

----------


## mido1989

> الخبر اذا كان بصالح الكيبل هاتشوف الكيبل فوق عند 1.5150 والله اعلم والاسبوع القادم  او اليوم وغدا عند 1.5700 تقريبا بأذن الله  اذا الخبر ضد الكيبل راقب النقاط التاليه مهمه جدا كسر 1.4634 احتمال يذهب به 1.4580 كسرها والله اعلم سيذهب به مابين 1.4400 و 1.4375 او قريب منهم وتكون من اجمل فرص الشراء للكيبل  لاكن بأمانة انا حتى اللحضة المؤاشرات بتقول صاعد بس الخبر يقتل الشارت

 كلامك مظبوط جداااااااااا
لذلك من راى ان نقفل صفقه الشراء على ربح 70 نقطه و نكتفى حتى ظهور الخبر 
و معرفه اتجاه الباوند ؟
شو رايك؟

----------


## aljameel

شارت للدولار ين   والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> كلامك مظبوط جداااااااااا
> لذلك من راى ان نقفل صفقه الشراء على ربح 70 نقطه و نكتفى حتى ظهور الخبر 
> و معرفه اتجاه الباوند ؟
> شو رايك؟

 هو الافضل ننتظر الخبر والحمد لله 70 نقطة 
او رفع الستوب لاني بأمانه انا رفعت الستوب ولم اغلق ولك الخيار 
عدلت للامانة

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    السلام عليكم  بالنسبة للكيبل من دخل من امس معي على 1.4650 السعر الحالي 1.4720  فله الخيار اما يجني ارباحه او الانتظار للاهداف بأذن الله  من يريد الانتظار للاهداف الرجاء تقديم الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح في حال نزل نأخذه من تحت مرة اخرى  انا ارى والله اعلم حتى اللحضة مؤاشراته تقول صاعد وبقوة  وأنتم لكم الخيار  الاهداف بأذن الله 1.4850 وهدف رئيسي اول 1.5150   والله الموفق

      

> المجنون    الحمد لله اخذنا منه كثير امس والبارح اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر    ننتظر فرصة اخرى وندخل به سأنوه بها بأذن الله    كمؤاشرات عندي حتى اللحضة تقول تحت 147 للبيع وانتم لكم الخيار وهدفه بأذن الله 144.50 الاول    الان سعره 147 خلونا نراقب    والله الموفق

      

> الخبر اذا كان بصالح الكيبل هاتشوف الكيبل فوق عند 1.5150 والله اعلم والاسبوع القادم او اليوم وغدا عند 1.5700 تقريبا بأذن الله    اذا الخبر ضد الكيبل راقب النقاط التاليه مهمه جدا كسر 1.4634 احتمال يذهب به 1.4580 كسرها والله اعلم سيذهب به مابين 1.4400 و 1.4375 او قريب منهم وتكون من اجمل فرص الشراء للكيبل    لاكن بأمانة انا حتى اللحضة المؤاشرات بتقول صاعد بس الخبر يقتل الشارت     والله اعلم     الخبر اي ساعة ينزل

    

> هلا خضر

  

> سأرفق شارت هذا امس انا رقمته على الديلي شوفه    ولك الخيار انا بأجتهد والباقي على الله

     للمشااااااااااااهدة

----------


## mido1989

> هو الافضل ننتظر الخبر والحمد لله 70 نقطة 
> او رفع الستوب لاني بأمانه انا رفعت الستوب ولم اغلق ولك الخيار 
> عدلت للامانة

  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  خذو هذه التوصية وتحتاج صبر وهدفها بأذن الله من 1000 لل 1500 نقطة  متى يتحقق الهدف الله اعلم  تشكل نموذج رأس وكتفين علية وكموجة عامة بتقول صاعد  الدولار ين  والله اعلم  اي نزول لل 99 تقريبا للشراء وبقوة   الستوب 98.50  الهدف القريب بأذن الله 103 + -   وبأذن الله سأرفعها بيوم من الايام واذكركم بها  والله الموفق

----------


## khedr

> شارت للدولار ين   والله اعلم

 ربنااااااا يكرمك ياااستاذ
وانا كده سبته مع نفسه
ولا هاااقرب عليه  الا بعد الاف الاولي
بس سااااعتهااا يارب تعرف  تكلمني  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## Leonardo

استاذى الجميل هو دلوقتى 100 .. نراقبه لحد ما ينزل قرب ال 99 ان شاء الله و ننقض عليه شراء ؟

----------


## khedr

> شارت للدولار ين   والله اعلم

  استاذ ي الجميل
 دول راسن  وكتفين  
مش راااس واحده 
صحيح والله باتكلم جد
يفرقواااااااااااااا معااااه

----------


## aljameel

> استاذى الجميل هو دلوقتى 100 .. نراقبه لحد ما ينزل قرب ال 99 ان شاء الله و ننقض عليه شراء ؟

 أن شاء الله قول يارب ينزل وندخل فيه قريب من الستوب 
فيه ناس ماتبيه ينزل لانهم داخلين فيه 
لو مااخترق 100.40 والله اعلم ينزل

----------


## Leonardo

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااا رررررب ينزل و احنا هنفترسسسسه

----------


## aljameel

> استاذ ي الجميل دول راسن وكتفين  مش راااس واحده  صحيح والله باتكلم جد يفرقواااااااااااااا معااااه

 والله ماسمعت عن رأسين وكتفين 
هو العموم النموذج نسبة الصح والله اعلم 99%

----------


## khedr

> والله ماسمعت عن رأسين وكتفين 
> هو العموم النموذج نسبة الصح والله اعلم 99%

 ولا انا  
لكن يمكن شئ  جديد 
يجعل نسبه تأكيد الشكل كبيره
مع  سرعه  حدوث وتحقق النموذج
لنري 
وكتب الله الرزق للجميع

----------


## khedr

> والله ماسمعت عن رأسين وكتفين 
> هو العموم النموذج نسبة الصح والله اعلم 99%

 ولا انا  
لكن يمكن شئ  جديد 
يجعل نسبه تأكيد الشكل كبيره
مع  سرعه  حدوث وتحقق النموذج
لنري 
وكتب الله الرزق للجميع

----------


## Leonardo

بو مروان المجنون فوق 147 صاعد ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم اليورو دولار فوق 1.3325 عنده هدفان بأذن الله 350 و400 والله اعلم 
والله اعلم الكيبل سيرتد للاعلى  من 740 تقريبا

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان المجنون فوق 147 صاعد ؟؟

 اشارة شراء حتى اللحضة غير واضحة  
ولاكن 147  هي نقطة مهمة تحتها بيع فوقها شراء وفيه نوع ما مخاطرة ولاكن يطمئن نوع ما لو صعد فوق  148.30 
والله اعلم

----------


## Leonardo

تسلم يابو مروان

----------


## نورالدين أمجاظ

بارك الله فيك أخي

----------


## miez

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  خذو هذه التوصية وتحتاج صبر وهدفها بأذن الله من 1000 لل 1500 نقطة  متى يتحقق الهدف الله اعلم  تشكل نموذج رأس وكتفين علية وكموجة عامة بتقول صاعد  الدولار ين  والله اعلم  اي نزول لل 99 تقريبا للشراء وبقوة   الستوب 98.50  الهدف القريب بأذن الله 103 + -   وبأذن الله سأرفعها بيوم من الايام واذكركم بها   والله الموفق

   
يعطيك العلفية ابو مروان تفتكر الدولار ين كم شهر ممكن يلزم كي تتحقق اهدافه؟؟

----------


## aljameel

للمغامر  من اراد دخول شراء على المجنون من السعر الحالي   147.51 او لو اقترب من الستوب  والستوب 147 او 146.80 والهدف بأذن الله 149 + -   والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> للمغامر  من اراد دخول شراء على المجنون من السعر الحالي 147.51 او لو اقترب من الستوب والستوب 147 او 146.80 والهدف بأذن الله 149 + -    والله اعلم

 لا للاستعجال خلونا نراقب 147 لو ارتد منها

----------


## aljameel

> يعطيك العلفية ابو مروان تفتكر الدولار ين كم شهر ممكن يلزم كي تتحقق اهدافه؟؟

  
انت برأيك تقول كم شهر  يتحقق الهدف

----------


## miez

ممكن شهرين؟

----------


## samer samara

أخي الجميل
ممكن تعطيني رأيك باتجاه الدولار / كندي هذا اليوم
و شكرا سلفا

----------


## aljameel

والله المجنون والكيبل يحيرو من امس لاهم طالعين ولا نازلين 
شوفو اي ايش ناوين علية يافوق فوق ياتحت تحت  
والغريبه هذا مؤاشراته صاعدة وهذا مؤاشراته هابطة 
معلقينا  والله يستر 
والله لايخسر احد 
كنت اتمنى الكيبل يطلع الان لا اتمناه ينزل لاني قدمت الستوب 700 وضربه ولاكن الحمد لله 55 نقطة 
والله كريم

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل
> ممكن تعطيني رأيك باتجاه الدولار / كندي هذا اليوم
> و شكرا سلفا

 والله اعلم   الاتجاه نازل  السعر الحالي 1.2326  ضع الستوب 1.2392 او 1.2480  وتوكل على الله و بيع  والهدف الاول بأذن الله 1.2100  وله اهداف اخرى بأذن الله سأحدده لو وصل الهدف الاول  والله الموفق

----------


## simpa2000f

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   وجهة نظري بالنسبه للكيبل  داخل الشارت   ياريت تعطيني رايك يابو مروان

----------


## Al-Diaa

> والله المجنون والكيبل يحيرو من امس لاهم طالعين ولا نازلين 
> شوفو اي ايش ناوين علية يافوق فوق ياتحت تحت  
> والغريبه هذا مؤاشراته صاعدة وهذا مؤاشراته هابطة 
> معلقينا والله يستر 
> والله لايخسر احد 
> كنت اتمنى الكيبل يطلع الان لا اتمناه ينزل لاني قدمت الستوب 700 وضربه ولاكن الحمد لله 55 نقطة 
> والله كريم

 والله يا أخ جميل فعلاً شي محير والمشكلة انو حضرتك بتقول الكيبل طالع فوق  والأخ ماجد بيقول نازل تحت عشان هيك طلعت من كل الصفقات لأنو بثق بتوصياتك وتوصيات الأخ ماجد بنفس الوقت بس الحمدلله استفدت من هبوط الكيبل ب 70 نقطة

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   وجهة نظري بالنسبه للكيبل  داخل الشارت    ياريت تعطيني رايك يابو مروان

 والله اعلم  هذه وجة نظري بالكيبل  الان فوق 750 شراء تحت 750 بيع لان  الامور تتغير مع الوقت  المهم لو نزل راقب 634 كسرها النقطة 580 كسرها والله اعلم لحدود 400 + -  لو صعد فوق 750 نقطة 782 مهمة و 800 اهم اخترقهم عينك على 5150  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> والله يا أخ جميل فعلاً شي محير والمشكلة انو حضرتك بتقول الكيبل طالع فوق   والأخ ماجد بيقول نازل تحت عشان هيك طلعت من كل الصفقات لأنو بثق بتوصياتك وتوصيات  الأخ ماجد بنفس الوقت بس الحمدلله استفدت من هبوط الكيبل ب 70 نقطة

 والله يااخي فعلا محير وضعنا الكيبل بحيرة 
غالبا صناع السوق من يخطط للكيبل كبنوك واكبر اذا عندهم نية لهدف كبير معين  
يتلاعبو فيه ويضعو الصغار بحيرة 
وانت عليك القياس اما هدف تحت او فوق 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

للامانه انا دخلت بيع بالمجنون والكيبل والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> للامانه انا دخلت بيع بالمجنون والكيبل والله الموفق

 وللامانة اغلقت بربح 10 و15 نقطة 
واسأنتظر افضل اما كسر او اختراق

----------


## khedr

> للامانه انا دخلت بيع بالمجنون والكيبل والله الموفق

  ربناااا يبارك لك 
ياااامين  وجميل كمااااان

----------


## aljameel

المهم من كان بتوصية المجنون لا زال يضع الستوب 147 لو واصل نزول وبأذن الله للهدف

----------


## engy_noor

ما هي التوصيه الان 
 ارجوا افادتي

----------


## Leonardo

انا بايع المجنون من 147.04 يا جميل و الحمد لله محققة 40 نقطة حتى الان

----------


## aljameel

اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى والمجنون لمن اراد دخول بيع الان يراقب 146.40 كسرها يدخل بيع والستوب 147 وبأذن الله الهدف بكسر اللو امس 145.40 و 144.50 واحتمال 143.80 بأذن الله  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> انا بايع المجنون من 147.04 يا جميل و الحمد لله محققة 40 نقطة حتى الان

  
مبرووووووووووك 
المهم راقب 146.40 كسرها بعدها اللو امس  اعتقد 145.70  
بأذن الله للهدف

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم سيكسر الكيبل 634

----------


## Leonardo

تمام اوووووووى ان شاء الله هحتفظ بالعقد دا لالاهداف الى قلت عليها حضرتك .. بجد بجد مش عارف اقولك ايه و ادعيلك ب ايه بس والله بدعيلك فى صلاة الفجر

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله دخلت شراء وبيع بالكيبل 
سعر الدخول 1.4652 
صعد معه نزل معه وسأغلق الشراء لو كسر 634 
وبأذن الله استفيد منه صعود وهبوط 
والله الموفق 
هذا افضل شي للكيبل بنظري

----------


## ابو نوران

ابو مروان وين نغلق الشراء للكيبل ومشكور

----------


## user0101

يا أخوان الكيبل والمجنون في ترند هابط على المدى المتوسط.....
أما الساعة فالمؤشرات متضاربه لا نعلم من نتبع 
حسابتي اليوم حققت الأهداف الأول فقط وجزء من الثاني حتى الأن
أرى أن الدخول خطر اليوم إلا لمن أراد أن يضرب ويهرب

----------


## aljameel

> يا أخوان الكيبل والمجنون في ترند هابط على المدى المتوسط.....
> أما الساعة فالمؤشرات متضاربه لا نعلم من نتبع 
> حسابتي اليوم حققت الأهداف الأول فقط وجزء من الثاني حتى الأن
> أرى أن الدخول خطر اليوم إلا لمن أراد أن يضرب ويهرب

 والله يااخي فعلا اليوم وامس كلها مضاربه افضل 
فأنا عن نفسي ضاربت واستفدت منهم اكثر من الاهداف

----------


## aljameel

الان من يريد البيع للكيبل والمجنون والله اعلم فرصة 
المجنون من السعر الحالي 146.83 والستوب 147 
والكيبل من السعر الحالي 1.4669 والستوب 1.4696 
هدف الكيبل بأذن الله 1.4500 
والله اعلم

----------


## freebalad2003



----------


## Al-Diaa

> الان من يريد البيع للكيبل والمجنون والله اعلم فرصة 
> المجنون من السعر الحالي 146.83 والستوب 147 
> والكيبل من السعر الحالي 1.4669 والستوب 1.4696 
> هدف الكيبل بأذن الله 1.4500 
> والله اعلم

 الله يعطيك العافية ابو مروان وتوكلنا على الله بما انو الستوب قريب كتير  مشكووووووووووور

----------


## freebalad2003

شكرا جزيلا اجي الجميل تم الدخول على المجنون و الله الموفق

----------


## ابو نوران

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير

----------


## ابو الطيب

اخي الجميل بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير 000  :015:  :015:  :015:  احييك من كل قلبي على تفانيك في خدمة اخوانك الله يجعلك من اهل الجنة ان شاء الله 000 همسة : اعتقد اخي الجميل الابتعاد عن المجنون افضل فهو سيكون في حال تذبذب شديد والله اعلم مع ان ميوله كما تفضلت للبيع

----------


## freebalad2003

السلام عليكم اخينا العزيز ابو مروان بارك الله فيك و لك الظاهر انهم قراوا توصيتك و رفعوا السعر ما رايك باني قد ابعدت الستوب الى 147.3 و ان شاء الله ما في احد ضرب عنده في التذبذب اللي حصل

----------


## stockinhell

بدى توصية اورو دولار

----------


## Leonardo

جميل .. كدا الكيبل لل 1.4500 ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> جميل .. كدا الكيبل لل 1.4500 ؟؟

 بأذن الله بس خلية يكسر اللو 580 أن شاء الله للهدف

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخينا العزيز ابو مروان بارك الله فيك و لك الظاهر انهم قراوا توصيتك و رفعوا السعر ما رايك باني قد ابعدت الستوب الى 147.3 و ان شاء الله ما في احد ضرب عنده في التذبذب اللي حصل

 ممتاز رفعت الستوب انا بامانة خايف منه لانه اغلق الشمعة 4 ساعات فوق 147 على شأن كذا وضعت الستوب 147 لانه بشمعة واحدة تلاقيه طالع 100 نقطة 
خوفا عليكم اما انا واضع الستوب 147.26 
والله يرزق الجميع

----------


## aljameel

خيرها في غيرها بأذن الله 
الحمد لله اني وضعت الستوبات قريبه كما توقعت  
ابشرو بالعوض بأذن الله بس يستقر السوق ويكون واضح اكثر 
الان صعب التوصية اذا كانت التوصية واضحة جدا سأضعها بدون تردد

----------


## Leonardo

خيرها فى غيرها ان شاء الله انا كمان ضرب عندى الاستوب و كان قريب

----------


## freebalad2003

يا اخينا الغالي الجميل ممكن تفسير للذي حصل و لا هو ضرب ستوبات و بس الله اللي يستر ايه رايك نضع اوردرات جديدة و لا ننتظر مع الشكر مقدما

----------


## ساحر الفوركس

> ممتاز رفعت الستوب انا بامانة خايف منه لانه اغلق الشمعة 4 ساعات فوق 147 على شأن كذا وضعت الستوب 147 لانه بشمعة واحدة تلاقيه طالع 100 نقطة 
> خوفا عليكم اما انا واضع الستوب 147.26 
> والله يرزق الجميع

   اخي الجميل التوصية ضربت الاستوب :No3:  :No3:  :Cry Smile:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## freebalad2003

الحمد لله على كل حال و ربنا يعوضنا ما انا قلت لك انهم يراقبون توصياتك اول ما ذكرنا الستوب لوز رفعوا السعر  ما هو الا لعب شركات و ضرب ستوبات و الا كانت كلها ماشية صحيح و اللي يقول ان الشركات ما لها دخل  تبقى مشكلته

----------


## aljameel

> يا اخينا الغالي الجميل ممكن تفسير للذي حصل و لا هو ضرب ستوبات و بس الله اللي يستر ايه رايك نضع اوردرات جديدة و لا ننتظر مع الشكر مقدما

 يااخي الموجة العامة صاعدة للكيبل والمجنون وواضحة مثل الشمس واهدافها بعيدة والله اعلم 
ومن الغلط الانسان يعاكس الموجة 
المفروض اي نزول فهو فرصة شراء على دفعات والله اعلم 
ولاكن نحاول العب معه بالصعود والهبوط والاستفادة منه 
اذا لنا نصيب بنأخذه مالنا نصيب ربنا يعوضنا بأحسن منها بأذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## ابو نوران

الاخ الجميل هل يعود المجنون لاختبار 147 لاني مسوي هيدج ممكن توضحلي اقل نزول للمجنون من هذه الاسعار وشاكرا لك

----------


## توفيق12

> الحمد لله على كل حال و ربنا يعوضنا ما انا قلت لك انهم يراقبون توصياتك اول ما ذكرنا الستوب لوز رفعوا السعر  ما هو الا لعب شركات و ضرب ستوبات و الا كانت كلها ماشية صحيح و اللي يقول ان الشركات ما لها دخل  تبقى مشكلته

  
طيب لو فرضنا ذلك صحيحا فسنجد في الحالة المقابلة ان هناك من دخل عكس هذه التوصيات وربح
 يعني انا لست مع ذلك والله اعلم

----------


## freebalad2003

اخي العزيز  توفيق 12 شكرا لمداخلتك و لكني لا اقصد بلفظة شركات  شركات المنصات التي نعمل عليها و لكن شركات كبرى تستفيد هي  من الذي يحصل في مثل هذه الحالات  و الا قل لي اليس كل المؤشرات تؤكد الهبوط للزوج و كذلك الاخبار التي جائت من بريطانيا و خاصة التوقع بانهم سيخفظون قيمة  العملة يعني فني و رئيسي توقع هبوط للباوند و اخبار الين توقع ارتفاع فما تفسيرك للذي حصل فما ستقول لو بعد ساعة عاود الزوج للهبوط مرة اخرى مع الشكر الجزيل

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ الجميل هل يعود المجنون لاختبار 147 لاني مسوي هيدج ممكن توضحلي اقل نزول للمجنون من هذه الاسعار وشاكرا لك

 والله يااخي كل شي جائز احتمال يرجع واحتمال لا 
الان جالس ارقم المجنون ترقيم يدوي على النصف ساعة 
موجة صغيرة بتقول صاعد وموجة اخرى تقول هابط 
انا نفسي احترت والله ما عمري احترت مثل اليوم يأانا مفلس يالسوق في شي مااعرفه

----------


## khedr

> والله يااخي كل شي جائز احتمال يرجع واحتمال لا 
> الان جالس ارقم المجنون ترقيم يدوي على النصف ساعة 
> موجة صغيرة بتقول صاعد وموجة اخرى تقول هابط 
> انا نفسي احترت والله ما عمري احترت مثل اليوم يأانا مفلس يالسوق في شي مااعرفه

 
اللهم سهل لك الامور
واضاء لك ماخفي
وجعل العسير بين يديك يسير

----------


## kuwaitey

> والله يااخي كل شي جائز احتمال يرجع واحتمال لا 
> الان جالس ارقم المجنون ترقيم يدوي على النصف ساعة 
> موجة صغيرة بتقول صاعد وموجة اخرى تقول هابط 
> انا نفسي احترت والله ما عمري احترت مثل اليوم يأانا مفلس يالسوق في شي مااعرفه

   لا والله الا الســوق اهو اللى مفلس لاحظ شغله اخوى السوق من اول الاسبوع ماهو طبيعى

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ الجميل هل يعود المجنون لاختبار 147 لاني مسوي هيدج ممكن توضحلي اقل نزول للمجنون من هذه الاسعار وشاكرا لك

 خليني اقولك اهداف الصعود ورزقي على الله 
الاهداف الصغيرة 
فوق 147 هدف 147.75 وتحقق بفضل الله وهدف اخر 148.82 هل يذهب له الله اعلم كموجة تقول ذاهب له وممكن بلحضة تعكس وانت لك الخيار 
طبعا له اهداف بعيدة كثيرة والله اعلم

----------


## ابو نوران

> والله يااخي كل شي جائز احتمال يرجع واحتمال لا 
> الان جالس ارقم المجنون ترقيم يدوي على النصف ساعة 
> موجة صغيرة بتقول صاعد وموجة اخرى تقول هابط 
> انا نفسي احترت والله ما عمري احترت مثل اليوم يأانا مفلس يالسوق في شي مااعرفه

  بيض الله وجهك وفيت وكفيت واللي من الله حياه الله

----------


## M-elgendy

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... 
حياك الله يا غالى بومروان.. المجنون امره محير جدااا بالنسبه لى .. 
اللى انا شايفه والله اعلم بالنسبه للمجنون ... 
ان ادامه حاجه من الاتنين 
النزول من المنطقه اللى هوا فيها دلوقتى لغاية الهدف اللى اتكلمنا عنه البارحه .. 143.50  
او 
يطلع الاول يختبر منطقة 148.50 ومن عندها الهبوط لغاية وبرضه هيروح لغاية 143.50  
والعلم عند الله .. 
وفى كل الاحوال هوا نازل تانى شويه لان ده مش منظر تصحيح للمجنون 
عالاقل يصحح 600 نقطه لتحت من اخر نقطه كان فيها  
يعنى عالاقل يوصل لغاية 144.70 ولا حاجه 
ارجو تعليقك على كلامى استاذى الغالى بومروان 
جزاك الله خيراً على مجهودك 
وربنا يخلى لنا دماغك الجامده  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو نوران

> خليني اقولك اهداف الصعود ورزقي على الله 
> الاهداف الصغيرة 
> فوق 147 هدف 147.75 وتحقق بفضل الله وهدف اخر 148.82 هل يذهب له الله اعلم كموجة تقول ذاهب له وممكن بلحضة تعكس وانت لك الخيار 
> طبعا له اهداف بعيدة كثيرة والله اعلم

  الله يجزاك خير ويمدك بالقوه ولك مني الدعاء وهذا مااملك سوى ذهب فوق اوتحت الارزاق موزعه ونحن لانريد اكل كل السوق نريد خير بسيط ونسال الله ان يجنبنا الخساره الا اذا كانت خيره لنا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...  حياك الله يا غالى بومروان.. المجنون امره محير جدااا بالنسبه لى ..  اللى انا شايفه والله اعلم بالنسبه للمجنون ...  ان ادامه حاجه من الاتنين  النزول من المنطقه اللى هوا فيها دلوقتى لغاية الهدف اللى اتكلمنا عنه البارحه .. 143.50   او  يطلع الاول يختبر منطقة 148.50 ومن عندها الهبوط لغاية وبرضه هيروح لغاية 143.50   والعلم عند الله ..  وفى كل الاحوال هوا نازل تانى شويه لان ده مش منظر تصحيح للمجنون  عالاقل يصحح 600 نقطه لتحت من اخر نقطه كان فيها   يعنى عالاقل يوصل لغاية 144.70 ولا حاجه  ارجو تعليقك على كلامى استاذى الغالى بومروان  جزاك الله خيراً على مجهودك  وربنا يخلى لنا دماغك الجامده

 أسف كنت بعيد عن الجهاز 
لحضه احضر شنطة الدكتور لان المجنون مريض نبي نعالجه 10 دقائق امهلني

----------


## M-elgendy

> أسف كنت بعيد عن الجهاز 
> لحضه احضر شنطة الدكتور لان المجنون مريض نبي نعالجه 10 دقائق امهلني

 
فى انتظارك يا غالى  :Asvc:

----------


## khedr

> أسف كنت بعيد عن الجهاز 
> لحضه احضر شنطة الدكتور لان المجنون مريض نبي نعالجه 10 دقائق امهلني

  اخوك شاطر بمهنه الطب
داااايمااا اخد العلاج باانتظام 
لو بدك  مساااعده  اخونا الكريم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...  حياك الله يا غالى بومروان.. المجنون امره محير جدااا بالنسبه لى ..  اللى انا شايفه والله اعلم بالنسبه للمجنون ...  ان ادامه حاجه من الاتنين  النزول من المنطقه اللى هوا فيها دلوقتى لغاية الهدف اللى اتكلمنا عنه البارحه .. 143.50   او  يطلع الاول يختبر منطقة 148.50 ومن عندها الهبوط لغاية وبرضه هيروح لغاية 143.50   والعلم عند الله ..  وفى كل الاحوال هوا نازل تانى شويه لان ده مش منظر تصحيح للمجنون  عالاقل يصحح 600 نقطه لتحت من اخر نقطه كان فيها   يعنى عالاقل يوصل لغاية 144.70 ولا حاجه  ارجو تعليقك على كلامى استاذى الغالى بومروان  جزاك الله خيراً على مجهودك  وربنا يخلى لنا دماغك الجامده

  
هلا اخي 
التصحيح الصح يكون تقريبا 145.40  هذا الاكيد بأذن الله واحتمال يصحح عند 145 و 144.50 و143.80 هذه احتمالات 
هو نزل 145.86 وصعد قلنا قريب احتمال اكتفى تصحيح 
بعدها رجع نزل 145.70 وصعد قلنا احتمال اكتفى تصحيح 
هل اكتفى الله اعلم 
كموجة صغيرة هابطة بتقول انه رايح 144.50 صحة الموجة يكون تحت 147 لا هو الارايح لها ولا الي هو صاعد ونقول انه اكتفى تصحيح 
الكيبل صحح 100% عند 1.4580 فالمفروض ماينزل لابد من الصعود 
واهدافه صعودية كموجة تقول صاعد هل النزول زيادة تصحيح او لاخذ مراكز شراء 
الله اعلم 
المفروض والصح لنا كمتابعين
 كل مااقترب المجنون من اللو الي ساواه 145.70 ندخل شراء والستوب نفسه 145.70
والكيبل كل مانزل قريب من 1.4580 ندخل شراء والستوب نفسه 1.4580 
والاهداف بالقناعة او على الاهداف التى ذكرنها سابقا والله اعلم 
او لو نزل وتتوقع ارتداد شراء كمضاربين تجني اول بأول والستوب نقطة الارتداد وهكذا والله اعلم 
والله يرزقنا جميعا ويبعد عنا الخسارة

----------


## freebalad2003

السلام عليكم شكرا لك اخينا الغالي الجميل و الحمد لله صبرنا و بعنا الكيبل بعد ضرب ستوب المجنون و خرجنا بمكسب اكثر مما اخذ و تساؤل ما الذي حصل و رفع السعر و ما الذي جرى و هبط السعر مرة اخرى للذين عارضوا اول مرة و دمتم جميعا بود

----------


## aljameel

الان اسمحولي أستاذنكم ولنا لقاء لاحقا بأذن الله

----------


## M-elgendy

> هلا اخي 
> التصحيح الصح يكون تقريبا 145.40  هذا الاكيد بأذن الله واحتمال يصحح عند 145 و 144.50 و143.80 هذه احتمالات 
> هو نزل 145.86 وصعد قلنا قريب احتمال اكتفى تصحيح 
> بعدها رجع نزل 145.70 وصعد قلنا احتمال اكتفى تصحيح 
> هل اكتفى الله اعلم 
> كموجة صغيرة هابطة بتقول انه رايح 144.50 صحة الموجة يكون تحت 147 لا هو الارايح لها ولا الي هو صاعد ونقول انه اكتفى تصحيح 
> الكيبل صحح 100% عند 1.4580 فالمفروض ماينزل لابد من الصعود 
> واهدافه صعودية كموجة تقول صاعد هل النزول زيادة تصحيح او لاخذ مراكز شراء 
> الله اعلم 
> ...

 
يعنى فى كل الاحوال هوا ادامه 140 نقطه نزول من الان ... 
وبما انه مش فالح يكسر نقطة 145.70 يبقا من عندها نعمل شراء زى ما حضرتك قولت  :Asvc:  
بس انا عندى وجهة نظر ان احنا نعمل شراء من 145.70  
ولو نزل تحتها نعمل تعزيز عند 144.50 ولو نزل تحتها نعمل تعزيز عند 143.50 ودى هتكون اخر نقطه ينزلها  
ايه رأيك ؟؟    ( ممكن اروح فى مصيبه مش كده ؟؟  :Big Grin:

----------


## freebalad2003

الله معاك و يحفظك في كل خطوة و شكرا لك و ترجع لنا بالسلامة

----------


## M-elgendy

مش كان المفروض المجنون ينزل يابومروان  :Big Grin:

----------


## رشدي

سيبك من  المجنون دلوقتى خليك فى الكيبل احسن هو على الاقل لازم يطلع لــ 1.4775 على الاقل كهدف اول

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  صباح الخير  الدولار كندي  والله اعلم  السعر الحالي  1.2248  المتوقع والله اعلم نزول  البيع يتم لو صعد لل 1.2300 تقريبا  الهدف بأذن الله 1.2100  والستوب 1.2395  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

صباح النور استاذى الفاضل ابو مروان

----------


## رشدي

ما رأيك بالنسبة للكيبل اليوم

----------


## mostafa_anwr

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله كيف حالك عم جميل بقلك بصلنا بصة على اليورو استرالى شكلة حيعمل طلعة جمدة

----------


## aljooore

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله كيف حالك عم جميل بقلك بصلنا بصة على اليورو استرالى شكلة حيعمل طلعة جمدة

   اوافقك الراي حسب مؤشراتي الكلمه الاخيره للمحللين

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.5218  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  شراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل  الهدف الاول بأذن الله  1.5380  الهدف الثاني بأذن الله  1.5550  وله اهداف اخرى سأذكرها بأذن الله بس نصل لاهدفنا  الستوب  1.5100  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله كيف حالك عم جميل بقلك بصلنا بصة على اليورو استرالى شكلة حيعمل طلعة جمدة

 لحضه احمل البيانات

----------


## aljameel

اه منك يامصطفى بالاول سألتني وقلت لك اليورو استرالي فوق 1.9600 شراء ونزلت فيه توصية واكدت عليه كسر 1.9600 بيع والهدف الاول 1.9100 وله اهداف كثيرة تحت 1.9000 كم اليوم لو انك صبرت علي 
وسألتني اكثر من مرة وقلت لك بيع كلامي صح ولا فيه غلط

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان ترى لحد الان عندي بيع المجنون تبع كمن يوم من 13684 
وعندي بيع كمان اليورو ين من 130.20 
ذولي شو الحل معاهم 
وفي بيع ماثر فيني ومذيني على الاسترالي ين 
68.81 
مب راضي السعر يجيه كلش 
افيدونا جزاكم الله خير

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي 1.8285 مستوي على الاخير  والله اعلم المتوقع صعود  الشراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل والهدف بأذن الله كبير  2.1500 بأذن الله  الستوب من اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي  1.8219  ولو نزل ممكن الشراء ووضع الستوب على الاقل 150 نقطة والصبر عليه  والله الموفق  وانا اول واحد دخلت شراء من السعر الحالي  وسأعزز لو نزل  ووضعت الستوب 1.8000 والرزق على الله

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل مش فاكر الى انت بتقلة بس عادة انا بسمع كلمك وجزاك الله خير بس الان بيع ولا شراء؟؟؟؟

----------


## mostafa_anwr

وصل يا باشا

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان ترى لحد الان عندي بيع المجنون تبع كمن يوم من 13684 
> وعندي بيع كمان اليورو ين من 130.20 
> ذولي شو الحل معاهم 
> وفي بيع ماثر فيني ومذيني على الاسترالي ين 
> 68.81 
> مب راضي السعر يجيه كلش 
> افيدونا جزاكم الله خير

 اليورو ين احتمال ينزل لسعرك او قريب منه 
المجنون والله الي صعب ينزل لسعرك ولاكن لو نزل اغلقيه بأقل الخسائر وادخلي بدل عنه شراء وانتي لك الخيار 
الاسترالي ين لا املك لاسعره ولا بياناته البرنامج الذي لدي كراون ليس موجود من ضمن العملات

----------


## Leonardo

صباح الخير يا استاذى و صباح الخير على كل الاخوة الموجودين .. والله الواحد خسرله كام نقطة محترمين امبارح فى التذبذب الغريب دا بس ربنا يكرم و نعوض ان شاء الله .. ممكن اعرف اهداف يورو فرنك و اليورو استرالى تاخد وقت اد ايه يابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> ما رأيك بالنسبة للكيبل اليوم

 اخي من امس انا قلت اي نزول فرصة شراء والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير يا استاذى و صباح الخير على كل الاخوة الموجودين .. والله الواحد خسرله كام نقطة محترمين امبارح فى التذبذب الغريب دا بس ربنا يكرم و نعوض ان شاء الله .. ممكن اعرف اهداف يورو فرنك و اليورو استرالى تاخد وقت اد ايه يابو مروان

 اليورو فرنك مااتوقع بتأخذ كثير اليورو استرالي هدف كبير والله اعلم بيأخذ وقت ومرات حركته فوق 500 باليوم والله اعلم 
أنت خذ عقد صغير وأنساه

----------


## Leonardo

دخلت معاك اليورو فرانك و اليورو استرالى و حطيت اوردر معلق على الدولار كندى

----------


## Leonardo

عٌلم و ينفذ  :Good:

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  صباح الخير  الدولار كندي  والله اعلم  السعر الحالي  1.2248  المتوقع والله اعلم نزول  البيع يتم لو صعد لل 1.2300 تقريبا  الهدف بأذن الله 1.2100  والستوب 1.2395   والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.5218  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  شراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل  الهدف الاول بأذن الله  1.5380  الهدف الثاني بأذن الله  1.5550  وله اهداف اخرى سأذكرها بأذن الله بس نصل لاهدفنا  الستوب  1.5100   والله الموفق

  
للمشااااااااهدة

----------


## aljameel

> دخلت معاك اليورو فرانك و اليورو استرالى و حطيت اوردر معلق على الدولار كندى

 الله يرزقك بيوم الجمعة الفضيل

----------


## aljooore

> اليورو ين احتمال ينزل لسعرك او قريب منه 
> المجنون والله الي صعب ينزل لسعرك ولاكن لو نزل اغلقيه بأقل الخسائر وادخلي بدل عنه شراء وانتي لك الخيار 
> الاسترالي ين لا املك لاسعره ولا بياناته البرنامج الذي لدي كراون ليس موجود من ضمن العملات

  جزاك الله خير لاهنت :Eh S(7):

----------


## khedr

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي 1.8285 مستوي على الاخير  والله اعلم المتوقع صعود  الشراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل والهدف بأذن الله كبير  2.1500 بأذن الله  الستوب من اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي  1.8219  ولو نزل ممكن الشراء ووضع الستوب على الاقل 150 نقطة والصبر عليه  والله الموفق  وانا اول واحد دخلت شراء من السعر الحالي  وسأعزز لو نزل  ووضعت الستوب 1.8000 والرزق على الله

 الاخ الجميل...... صباحك  ان شااء الله  جميل  
دائما تعلمونا اننا لا نمشي  عكس الترند
وكما  تري ان الزوج في ترند هااابط بشده
فممكن تعلمني  مما علمكالله في هذه الصفقه
لماذا  نخالف الاتجاه؟؟؟؟ 
شكرااا لك وجزاك  الله عنا كل الخير

----------


## aljooore

بومروان نبي اهداف المجنون والكيبل لليوم

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ الجميل...... صباحك ان شااء الله جميل   دائما تعلمونا اننا لا نمشي عكس الترند وكما تري ان الزوج في ترند هااابط بشده فممكن تعلمني مما علمكالله في هذه الصفقه لماذا نخالف الاتجاه؟؟؟؟  شكرااا لك وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير

 هلا خضر 
هو صحيح بترند هابط ولاكن الىمتى نازل اكثر 2000 نقطة والله اعلم عنده دعم على الاسبوعي 1.8150 تقريبا وموجيا متوقع ارتداد من النقطة الحاليه او 1.8150 تقريبا والله اعلم 
على شأن كذا وضعت الستوب على مرحلتين 
والله الموفق

----------


## khedr

> هلا خضر 
> هو صحيح بترند هابط ولاكن الىمتى نازل اكثر 2000 نقطة والله اعلم عنده دعم على الاسبوعي 1.8150 تقريبا وموجيا متوقع ارتداد من النقطة الحاليه او 1.8150 تقريبا والله اعلم 
> على شأن كذا وضعت الستوب على مرحلتين 
> والله الموفق

 بارك الله لك وزادك علما وبصيره  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  
وين جارك الحبيب  وليه ما بنري منه مشاركااات
ولا حتي سلاماااااااااااات.... لعل المجنون معه  عااااقل

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله لك وزادك علما وبصيره   وين جارك الحبيب وليه ما بنري منه مشاركااات ولا حتي سلاماااااااااااات.... لعل المجنون معه عااااقل

 جاري والله اعلم بيخاف كثير عند اتخاذ القرار بتلاقيه متردد يضع الاحتمالات كلها وبتضيع الفرصه عليه

----------


## alshaweesh

السلام عليكم
وان شاء الله صباح الخير والرزق على الجميع

----------


## aljameel

خضر راقب اليورو فرنك كويس والله اعلم فيه 400 لل 450 نقطة برياحه

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم وان شاء الله صباح الخير والرزق على الجميع

 هلا صباح النور والسرور

----------


## khedr

> خضر راقب اليورو فرنك كويس والله اعلم فيه 400 لل 450 نقطة برياحه

 الله يبارك فيك ولك
والله  كان بدي اسالك  عما افعله
بس قلت  في نفسي
بلاش  نثقل عليك 
لكن سبحان من جمع القلوب قبل الوجوه 
شكراا  وفي هذا اليوم المبارك
لك دعاؤنا  جميعا لك
بالخير والرضاااااااااااااااا

----------


## MR_ADEL

أخي الجميييييييل ايه رايك فى الدولار ين والله محيرنى من امس,,,,, انا مش عارف رايح فين..؟؟ ممكن تساعدني  وشكرررررررررررررا يا جميييييييييل

----------


## khedr

استاذي الجميل.....
رأيك في هذا الشااارت 
تجربه لرفع الشارت
 وتعليقك عليه لو  امكن 
شكراااا  
الدولار ين..... اسبوعي
رأس  وكتفين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Leonardo

للاسف صفقة اليورو استرالى ضربت الاستوب عندى .. معوضة ان شاء الله

----------


## ستورمي

اخ الجميل ماهو توقعك بالنسبه للدولار ين

----------


## miez

عم جميل شو رأيك باليورو دولار ممكن يرتفع نظرة منك

----------


## aljameel

شباب برنامج الميتاترايدر وبرنامج كراون الاثنين لايشتغلو معي لا اعرف السبب فاسمحو لي عن عدم الاجابة على اسئلتكم اذا احد عنده برنامج اخر مشابه لهم يعطني ارابط واكون مشكور له

----------


## بسيم محمد

السبب اليوم عطلة وما في شغل . الله يعطيك العافية على ما بذلته ومن حقك الراحة .

----------


## khedr

> شباب برنامج الميتاترايدر وبرنامج كراون الاثنين لايشتغلو معي لا اعرف السبب فاسمحو لي عن عدم الاجابة على اسئلتكم اذا احد عنده برنامج اخر مشابه لهم يعطني ارابط واكون مشكور له

  http://www.windsorbrokers.biz/ar  وندسور  ولازالت تعمل 
والسوق بهااا يعمل

----------


## محمد موسي العبد

استاذ جميل ممكن لو سمحت تفيدنا بالدولار ين  انا عامل له بيع من نقطة 100.46

----------


## khedr

> http://www.windsorbrokers.biz/ar  وندسور  ولازالت تعمل 
> والسوق بهااا يعمل

  مره اخري
لأنها  كانت في نهايه الصفحه السابقه
فخشيت الا ترووهااااااا

----------


## alhendal

انا مبتدئ ولدي بعض الأسئلة واتمنى ان أجد الاجابة
في حالة ربح مبالغ كبيرة هل تقوم فعليا الشركة التي تتعاملون بالعملات عن طريقها بادخال هذا المبلغ في حسابكم بعد طلبكم سحب المبلغ الكبير؟ وكم يستغرق ذلك من الوقت؟
وما اسماء بعض الشركات الموثوق بها وتنصحون بالتعامل معها؟ 
مع الشكر

----------


## رشدي

> انا مبتدئ ولدي بعض الأسئلة واتمنى ان أجد الاجابة 
> في حالة ربح مبالغ كبيرة هل تقوم فعليا الشركة التي تتعاملون بالعملات عن طريقها بادخال هذا المبلغ في حسابكم بعد طلبكم سحب المبلغ الكبير؟ وكم يستغرق ذلك من الوقت؟
> وما اسماء بعض الشركات الموثوق بها وتنصحون بالتعامل معها؟   مع الشكر

 اذهب الى  قسم شركات الوساطة فى المنتدى تجد الرد على ما تريد

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  صباح الخير  الدولار كندي  والله اعلم  السعر الحالي  1.2248  المتوقع والله اعلم نزول  البيع يتم لو صعد لل 1.2300 تقريبا  الهدف بأذن الله 1.2100  والستوب 1.2395   والله الموفق

 والله اعلم صعد 1.2301 يوم الجمعة  هل يعاود الصعود مرة اخرى الله اعلم  للمشااااااااااااااااااهدة وبالله التوفيق    

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.5218  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  شراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل  الهدف الاول بأذن الله  1.5380  الهدف الثاني بأذن الله  1.5550  وله اهداف اخرى سأذكرها بأذن الله بس نصل لاهدفنا  الستوب  1.5100   والله الموفق

    
للمشااااهدة  والله اعلم له هدف ثالث بأذن الله 1.5620  وله اهداف صعودية اخرى سأتحدث عنها عند الوصل لاهدفنا بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    السلام عليكم  الدولار فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.1308  والله اعلم  متوقع نزول لل 1.1250 + - تقريبا لل 1.1200  وليست دعوة للبيع  متوقع والله اعلم الارتداد منها لو ارتد منها يتم الشراء  والستوب اما نقطة الارتداد او 1.1160  اهدافه كثيرة والله اعلم  الهدف الاول بأذن الله   1.1700 + -  الهدف البعيد بأذن الله   1.2300  والله الموفق  والله يرزقنا جميعا   لا للاستعجال الدخول من بعد مراقبة

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   نزل للسعر المتوقع تقريبا 1.1238 وارتد منها وواصل صعود لل 1.1620 محقق مايقارب 400نقطة الحمد لله مبروك لمن دخل فيه الان سعره 1.1550 متوقع ارتداد منها بأذن الله ولهدفنا بأذن الله 1.1700 من اراد الدخول يتاكد من الارتداد ويضع نقطة الارتداد الستوب ويتوكل على الله والله الموفق

----------


## MR_ADEL

استاذ جميل يا جمييييييييييييييييييييييلللللللل,,,,,,,,  ياريت رايك عن الدولار / ين -- اليورو - دولار   وشكرا يا جميييييييييييييل

----------


## aljameel

> استاذ جميل يا جمييييييييييييييييييييييلللللللل,,,,,,,,  ياريت رايك عن الدولار / ين -- اليورو - دولار   وشكرا يا جميييييييييييييل

 بالنسبة للدولار ين اخي ماني شايف الا الصعود بأذن الله اي نزول قريب من 99 فهو للشراء وبقوة والستوب 98.30 والهدف بأذن الله 103 وله اهداف كبيرة بأذن الله  
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> استاذ جميل يا جمييييييييييييييييييييييلللللللل,,,,,,,,  ياريت رايك عن الدولار / ين -- اليورو - دولار   وشكرا يا جميييييييييييييل

 أسف نسيت اليورو دولار  
الان واقف عى نقطة اما ارتداد منها للاعلى او مواصلة النزول  
نراقب الافتتاح اليوم ونحكم ولو اني اميل للنزول حتى اللحضه 
والله اعلم

----------


## MR_ADEL

شكرا على ردك وزؤقك يا أستاذنا  جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل

----------


## mr,gold

سلالالالالالالالام  يا جميل
بودي اسأل  عن توصية الاثنين في شي ممكن  تقترحة ليتم الدخول فية  منتصف الليلة بتوقيت السعودية   
شكرا

----------


## stockinhell

اليورو دولار ارتد من 13100 وسواصل الصعود الى 13225 ع الاقل

----------


## aljameel

> سلالالالالالالالام يا جميل
> بودي اسأل عن توصية الاثنين في شي ممكن تقترحة ليتم الدخول فية منتصف الليلة بتوقيت السعودية  
> شكرا

  
قول بسم الله وتوكل على الله 
وفالك بأذن الله الربح 
اليورو فرنك 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي ين  والله اعلم   متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي  72.10  لو نزل لل 71.65 وارتد منها شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد   لو واصل نزول الانتظار حتى انوه عنه  الهدف بأذن الله   74.20  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو كندي  توصية بتوصيتان   السعر الحالي  1.6160  والله اعلم  متوقع صعود ثم نزول  شراء من السعر الحالي من بعد مراقبة   الستوب 20 لل 30 نقطة  الهدف بأذن الله  1.6330  عند الهدف اما مواصلة الصعود او النزول لو نزل  من منطقة هدف الصعود ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة هدف الصعود  والهدف بأذن الله  1.5900 لل 1.5950  عند نقطة 1.5900 مراقبته لو ارتد منها صعود دخول شراء واقفال المحفظة عليه والله اعلم هدفه كبير بأذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## waleed30

أستاذ ماتوقعاتك
USDCHF
ليوم الاثنين
وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الدولار فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.1308  والله اعلم  متوقع نزول لل 1.1250 + - تقريبا لل 1.1200  وليست دعوة للبيع  متوقع والله اعلم الارتداد منها لو ارتد منها يتم الشراء  والستوب اما نقطة الارتداد او 1.1160  اهدافه كثيرة والله اعلم  الهدف الاول بأذن الله   1.1700 + -  الهدف البعيد بأذن الله   1.2300  والله الموفق  والله يرزقنا جميعا   لا للاستعجال الدخول من بعد مراقبة

   

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   نزل للسعر المتوقع تقريبا 1.1238 وارتد منها وواصل صعود لل 1.1620 محقق مايقارب 400نقطة الحمد لله مبروك لمن دخل فيه الان سعره 1.1550 متوقع ارتداد منها بأذن الله ولهدفنا بأذن الله 1.1700 من اراد الدخول يتاكد من الارتداد ويضع نقطة الارتداد الستوب ويتوكل على الله  والله الموفق

    

> أستاذ ماتوقعاتك
> USDCHF
> ليوم الاثنين
> وشكرا

 للمشاااااااااهدة

----------


## aljooore

مشاء الله شاد الحيل  
ان شاء الله ارباح بارباح

----------


## stockinhell

ليش ما احترمتنى ورديت ع حديثى!!
ابحث عن راى انا الخبير

----------


## aljameel

> ليش ما احترمتنى ورديت ع حديثى!!
> ابحث عن راى انا الخبير

 والله ونعم بالخبير 
هذا رأيك احتمال يصيب واحتمال لا وانا كذلك 
الافضل ننتظر الافتتاح هو من يحدد الاتجاه اخي العزيز

----------


## aljameel

> مشاء الله شاد الحيل  
> ان شاء الله ارباح بارباح

 نبي نعوض المجنون والكيبل ضيعو علينا ثلاث ايام وهم مكانك راوح

----------


## mr,gold

سلام اخوي  وانشاء الله نشد الحيل واستنى توصيتك EUR /CHF  يورو فرنك صح ؟  ( لاني صراحة مش عارف اسمهم بلعربي  :Regular Smile:   
وبنسبة لتوصية  الاسترالي ين    _AUD/JPY_ بلانجليزي   وبعد  اليورو كندي  _EUR/CAD_  :016:  :016:   وراح يتم المشاهدة  وانتضار اشارتك    :Drive1:   والله  يكتب  لنا الربح  وييسرها   ربنا   :AA:  :AA:    
__________________________________________________  ______________  

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي ين  والله اعلم   متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي  72.10  لو نزل لل 71.65 وارتد منها شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد   لو واصل نزول الانتظار حتى انوه عنه  الهدف بأذن الله   74.20  والله الموفق

    

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو كندي  توصية بتوصيتان   السعر الحالي  1.6160  والله اعلم  متوقع صعود ثم نزول  شراء من السعر الحالي من بعد مراقبة   الستوب 20 لل 30 نقطة  الهدف بأذن الله  1.6330  عند الهدف اما مواصلة الصعود او النزول لو نزل  من منطقة هدف الصعود ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة هدف الصعود  والهدف بأذن الله  1.5900 لل 1.5950  عند نقطة 1.5900 مراقبته لو ارتد منها صعود دخول شراء واقفال المحفظة عليه والله اعلم هدفه كبير بأذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljooore

الجميل يورو ين شو موقعه من الاعراب

----------


## mr,gold

الجميل  جمل الله حالك  شو رايك الحين ب EUR/CAD 
مع العلم ان وضعت اوردر  ب 1.62000         ( بيع ) 
فهل  دخولي  صح ؟؟   
وما هو الهدف وما هو الستوب لوس    
شكرا

----------


## Leonardo

صباح الخير على كل الاخوة و اولهم ابو مروان  :Eh S(7): 
اسبوع سعيد ملىء بالاربــــــــــــــــــاح ان شاء الله  :AA:

----------


## sherefesam

> صباح الخير على كل الاخوة و اولهم ابو مروان 
> اسبوع سعيد ملىء بالاربــــــــــــــــــاح ان شاء الله

 صباح النور ياباشا,,  
 و أتمنى ان يكون اسبوع مليئ بالأرباح ان شاء الله

----------


## mostafa_anwr

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله عم جميل اى اخر مستجدات اليورو كندى

----------


## Leonardo

نشترى اليورو كندى دلوقتى يا جميل ؟ :016:

----------


## توفيق12

السوق اليوم قليل السيولة

----------


## صدام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله انا عضو جديد واتمنى لو تعطوني فكره عن طريقة التوصيات مع اطيب تحيه

----------


## Leonardo

استاذ جميل شراء الكيبل انهاردة من كام ؟

----------


## Leonardo

و عاوز اعرف رأى حضرتك فى اليورو استرلينى

----------


## رشدي

صباح الخير

----------


## Eng/omar

أستاذنا الجميل السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
تحية طيبة
أتشرف أن تكون اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى تعبيرا مني عن شكري و خالص إحترامي وتقديري لك . وأسأل الله أن يزديك من علمه كي تكون عونا لنا و لأخواننا جميعا .
كنت بسأل حضرتك هل هدف الدولار فرنك 1.700 مازال قائما , حيث أنني قمت بشراؤه على سعر 1.592 و حتى الآن خسران أكثر من 70 نقطة و أنا عادة لا أستخدم الأستوب لوس و أفضل الصبر لأنني أستخدم %5 من رأس مالي .
أرجو الرد السريع و جزاك الله خير .

----------


## alshreef2005

السلام عليكم 
مرحب بالجميع وصباخ الخير الدكتور الجمال والاعضاء جميعا  
بالمناسبه اليوم عطله  للبنوك علشان محدش يقلق علشان كده التحرك فى السوق يعتبر معدوم 
متباع معاكم وبالتوفيق ويوم سعيد علينا باذن الله

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
أسف اليوم كنت مشغول سامحونا

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم صاعد 
بأذن الله هدف قريب 149 بشرط اتختراق الهاي اليوم وله اهداف اخرى والله اعلم

----------


## mr,gold

ولايهمك  ولكم  باااااااك   
حياك الله

----------


## aljooore

اخي الجميل الجميل 
ممكن رايك في اليورو ين  
والاسترالي ين هل عقب مايوصل 73 راح يصحح او يواصل صعود 
عندي بيع من 68

----------


## Eng/omar

كنت بسأل حضرتك هل هدف الدولار فرنك 1.700 مازال قائما , حيث أنني قمت بشراؤه على سعر 1.592 و حتى الآن خسران أكثر من 70 نقطة و أنا عادة لا أستخدم الأستوب لوس و أفضل الصبر لأنني أستخدم %5 من رأس مالي .  أرجو الرد السريع ضروري جدا جدا   وياريت تهتم بسؤال أي شخص ألحقه أذى بسببك 
لأن هذه هي المره الثانية و ستكون الأخيرة.

----------


## mr,gold

ها   يا جميل   وش  ناوي اليوم  علية   
كلنا  جاهزين وبرشاشات متوجهين   يا  ذابح  يا  مذبوح  
لووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول  ( فقط لتغير النفسية )   
ومشكووووووووووور

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل الجميل 
> ممكن رايك في اليورو ين  
> والاسترالي ين هل عقب مايوصل 73 راح يصحح او يواصل صعود 
> عندي بيع من 68

 الاسترالي ين والله اعلم فوق 73 مواصل صعود 
لو نزل ممكن لل 72 او 71.40 
اليورو ين والله اعلم اختراق 133.57 والله اعلم مواصل صعود 
كاني شايف هدف 134 وفوق والله اعلم

----------


## mr,gold

يعني  تنصح  بليورو  ين ؟؟   

> الاسترالي ين والله اعلم فوق 73 مواصل صعود 
> لو نزل ممكن لل 72 او 71.40 
> اليورو ين والله اعلم اختراق 133.57 والله اعلم مواصل صعود 
> كاني شايف هدف 134 وفوق والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> كنت بسأل حضرتك هل هدف الدولار فرنك 1.700 مازال قائما , حيث أنني قمت بشراؤه على سعر 1.592 و حتى الآن خسران أكثر من 70 نقطة و أنا عادة لا أستخدم الأستوب لوس و أفضل الصبر لأنني أستخدم %5 من رأس مالي .  أرجو الرد السريع ضروري جدا جدا   وياريت تهتم بسؤال أي شخص ألحقه أذى بسببك 
> لأن هذه هي المره الثانية و ستكون الأخيرة.

 اخي انت داخل بسعر عالي  الله يهديك  اذا بتصبر بأذن الله للهدف 
محتمل ينزل 480 ويرتد منها وهي الاقرب لو واصل نزول راقب 440 لل 400 
ومنها بأذن يدخل برحلة صعودية والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الان انا برد على من يسأل وليست توصية الافضل خلونا ندخل بتوصية دسمة لاني انا اليوم مادخلت فناوي اتكتك على جوز وبأذن الله ندخل سوى والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل 
بالرغم اني نوهت علية من الخميس والجمعة وانا اقول اي نزول قريب من 580 شراء والستوب 580  
اتمنى انكم داخلين فيه 
رقبو الكيبل والله اعلم هدفه الان تقريبا 770 لو واصل واخترق 782 والله اعلم فيه خير كثير خلونا نراقب  
وساضع له دخول وهدف بأذن الله 
الان أستاذنكم 15 دقيقة جوعاااااااااااااان

----------


## M-elgendy

> الان انا برد على من يسأل وليست توصية الافضل خلونا ندخل بتوصية دسمة لاني انا اليوم مادخلت فناوي اتكتك على جوز وبأذن الله ندخل سوى والله الموفق

 اهلا بيك بومروان ان شاء الله تكون بخير 
سؤال صغير بس 
تفتكر المجنون كده خلاص ما عاد له نزول تانى وناوى ينطلق ؟؟ :Asvc:

----------


## mr,gold

مممكن  اعرف رمز الكيبل   وشهو ؟؟

----------


## sameer.alomari

> مممكن  اعرف رمز الكيبل   وشهو ؟؟

 GBP/USD

----------


## aljameel

> اهلا بيك بومروان ان شاء الله تكون بخير 
> سؤال صغير بس 
> تفتكر المجنون كده خلاص ما عاد له نزول تانى وناوى ينطلق ؟؟

 انا شايف المجنون يبي ينجن والله اعلم 
بس خليه يطلع فوق 149 والله اعلم المجنون جنون نراقب الان هو له هدف كماذكرت 149 بشرط اختراق الهاي اليوم

----------


## mr,gold

اوكي  جميل   توكل  على الله واحنا نشاهد

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم اي نزول للكيبل للششراء على دفعات لا للاستعجال 
مثلا عقد بدولار يقسم على ثلاث او خمس مناطق دخول والقياس على ذلك كلن ومحفظته 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم الكيبل هيقترب من 783 اما اختراقها والا يعاود النزول اختراقها سيتبعه المجنون بالصعود 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  صباح الخير  الدولار كندي  والله اعلم  السعر الحالي  1.2248  المتوقع والله اعلم نزول  البيع يتم لو صعد لل 1.2300 تقريبا  الهدف بأذن الله 1.2100  والستوب 1.2395   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  هذه التوصية وضعتها صباح الجمعة  صعد كما توقعت لل 1.2301  ثم نزل والحمد لله محقق حتى اللحضة 100 نقطة وللخير بقية بأذن الله  مبرووووك لمن دخل فيه  الله يرزقنا ويرزقكم جميعا

----------


## am_2777

السلام عليكم اخ الجميل  العضو ميرو نظرا لايقافة طلب منى ان اكتب الى سيادتك هذة المشاركة وان يطلب منك الجزء الثانى الذى وعد برفعة  وهذا رابط الموضوع للتذكرة فقط  ويقول للك هى كتاب رائع و https://forum.arabictrader.com/t59150.html#post938777
هذا رابط    لكى تاكد انة من ارسل الرسالة ويطلب منك رفع الجزء الثانى هنا فى موضوع توصياتك
 وشكرا لك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخ الجميل العضو ميرو نظرا لايقافة طلب منى ان اكتب الى سيادتك هذة المشاركة وان يطلب منك الجزء الثانى الذى وعد برفعة وهذا رابط الموضوع للتذكرة فقط ويقول للك هى كتاب رائع و https://forum.arabictrader.com/t59150.html#post938777
> هذا رابط لكى تاكد انة من ارسل الرسالة ويطلب منك رفع الجزء الثانى هنا فى موضوع توصياتك
> وشكرا لك

 بأذن الله سارفعه له خليني ابحث عليه وارفعه وابلغك 
وسلم عليه كثير السلام

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل كما توقعت الهدف 770 وصل له بالتمام والكمال احتمال يصعد يجرب اختراق 783 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الدولار ين راقبو 99.40 و 98.70 لو نزل متوقع ارتداد من احدهم  
لو صعد واخترق 100.86 والله اعلم سيواصل صعود 
والله الموفق 
الان أستاذنكم للصلاة

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل كما توقعت الهدف 770 وصل له بالتمام والكمال احتمال يصعد يجرب اختراق 783 والله اعلم

 والله اعلم اختراق الكيبل لل783 سيواصل صعود وسيسحب معه المجنون والله اعلم

----------


## am_2777

> بأذن الله سارفعه له خليني ابحث عليه وارفعه وابلغك 
> وسلم عليه كثير السلام

  
 تشكر
 وسلامك وصل خلاص
وفى الانتظار
بيقولك ربنا ما يحرمنا منك ويبارك لك  
ولو فية حاجات تانية عن اليوت ياريت ترفعها لة
وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## ماف

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.5218  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  شراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل  الهدف الاول بأذن الله  1.5380  الهدف الثاني بأذن الله  1.5550  وله اهداف اخرى سأذكرها بأذن الله بس نصل لاهدفنا  الستوب  1.5100   والله الموفق

 السلام عليكم ايش رايك يا جميل اشوف اليورو / فرنك بنزول  هل تتوقع له طلوع اليوم  :Boxing:

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الدولار كندي متوقع الارتداد 2300 2330 2360 ومواصلة النزول لهدفنا بأذن الله والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  ايش رايك يا جميل اشوف اليورو / فرنك بنزول   هل تتوقع له طلوع اليوم

 راقب نقطة 1.5155 تقريبا متوقع ارتداد منها بأذن الله 
والله اعلم

----------


## mr,gold

هل  يتم المراقبة او الشراء ؟؟   
واذا كان شراء ما هي نقطة الدخول - ستوب لوز - هدافها    

> راقبو الدولار كندي متوقع الارتداد 2300 2330 2360 ومواصلة النزول لهدفنا بأذن الله والله اعلم

----------


## ماف

> راقب نقطة 1.5155 تقريبا متوقع ارتداد منها بأذن الله 
> والله اعلم

 ان شاء الله
وجزالك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو كندي  توصية بتوصيتان   السعر الحالي  1.6160  والله اعلم  متوقع صعود ثم نزول  شراء من السعر الحالي من بعد مراقبة   الستوب 20 لل 30 نقطة  الهدف بأذن الله  1.6330  عند الهدف اما مواصلة الصعود او النزول لو نزل من منطقة هدف الصعود ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة هدف الصعود  والهدف بأذن الله  1.5900 لل 1.5950  عند نقطة 1.5900 مراقبته لو ارتد منها صعود دخول شراء واقفال المحفظة عليه والله اعلم هدفه كبير بأذن الله   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  نزل لمناطق شراء واعطى اكثر من 200 نقطة الحمد لله  انا بالتوصية ذكرت 1.6330 الان وصل 1.6321  مراقبته مراقبة  لصيقة لو واصل صعود فوق 1.6330 مراقبة النقاط التالية  1.6430  1.6525  والله  متوقع الارتداد من احدها ثم نزول للهدف بأذن الله  او الربح بالقناعة الستوب نقطة الارتداد والله اعلم  الله يرزقنا ويرزقكم جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> هل يتم المراقبة او الشراء ؟؟  
> واذا كان شراء ما هي نقطة الدخول - ستوب لوز - هدافها

  
اخي العزيز بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد وتقديم الستوب مع النزول 
والله الموفق

----------


## أبو عدنان

السلام عليكم 
أخي الجميل هل يوجد صفقات بالإمكان الدخول فيها الآن ؟ 
للاسف ظروف قاهرة منعتني من مشاركتكم من البداية 
و الله يجزيك كل خير

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> أخي الجميل هل يوجد صفقات بالإمكان الدخول فيها الآن ؟ 
> للاسف ظروف قاهرة منعتني من مشاركتكم من البداية 
> و الله يجزيك كل خير

  
راقب الدولار كندي ممكن لوصعد تبيعه عند 1.2300 و 330 و 360 وضع الستوب 1.2450 
وبس ينزل تقدم الستوب والهدف بأذن الله 1.2100 
اليورو كندي راقبه عند النقاط التالي وبيع 340 و 440 و 530 راقب النقاط التالية متوقع من احدها النزول والهدف بأذن الله 5900 و5800 و 5700 او القناعة وضع الستوب الذي يناسبك وتقديم الستوب مع النزول 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم الكيبل والمجنون صعود لاهدافهم بأذن الله واي نزول فهو للشراء والله اعلم

----------


## بدران88

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تحليل لليورو اذا ممكن

----------


## أبو عدنان

الله يكرمك يا رب 
شكرا اخي ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم   هذه توصيات بالكوم من يجيد التعامل معها فيها بأذن الله اليوم من 500 لل 1000 نقطة  والله يرزقنا ويرزقكم  الكيبل فوق 783 والله اعلم صعود وبقوة بأذن الله الهدف 1.5150 الاول او القناعة له اهداف تحتها ولاكن المهم الاهداف الرئيسية وهي 1.5150 و1.5300 و1.5500 و 1.5700 بأذن الله  المجنون بأذن الله هدفه الان 149 فوق 149 اهدافه من 152 و 154 و155 لل 160  بأذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> ممكن تحليل لليورو اذا ممكن

 فوق 340 والله اعلم لل 400 فوق 400 عينك فوق بأذن الله 
والله اعلم

----------


## Leonardo

ممكن ندخل شراء الان يا جميل هدف اول 149 على المجنون ؟؟ ندخل بعقدين يبقى عقد احتفاظ و عقد نضارب بيه

----------


## بدران88

> فوق 340 والله اعلم لل 400 فوق 400 عينك فوق بأذن الله 
> والله اعلم

  
مشكور جزاك االله خير

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن ندخل شراء الان يا جميل هدف اول 149 على المجنون ؟؟ ندخل بعقدين يبقى عقد احتفاظ و عقد نضارب بيه

 هلا اخي   
معليش انا كان عندي مشوار نص ساعة وهاانا رجعت  
قول بسم الله وتوكل على الله واي نزول والله اعلم شراءءءءءءءءءءء 
وضع الستوب الذي يناسبك 
والله يرزقك ويرزقنا جميعا

----------


## Leonardo

الله يرزقك انت يا شيخ والله .. بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل من لم يدخل من البداية لايدخل الان متوقع والله اعلم 870 لل 880 ثم ينزل وسأحدد نقطة دخول بأذن الله 
لو واصل صعود خير وبركة للذين داخلين فيه من البداية 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الدولار ين لو اكتفى نزول عند 100.05 والله اعلم هدفه 101 تقريبا لو نزل عينكم كما ذكرت سابقا عند 99.40 و 98.70 والله اعلم

----------


## Al-Diaa

يسعد مساكون  الله يعطيك العافية أبو مروان وجزاك الله خير اذا ممكن رأيك باليورو فرنك برأيك نغلق الصفقة مع أول صعود ولا نصبر عليه للأهداف الموضوعة لأني شايفو نازل لنقطة الستوب وشكرا لمجهودك

----------


## aljameel

مبروك الكندي دولار صاعد كما هو متوقع 1.2300 
وارتد منها الحمد لله للمرة الثانية مااحد له عذر  
المهم تحت 200 بأذن الله مواصل نزول لو صعد مرة اخرى ممكن البيع مرة اخرى من احد النقاط التي ذكرتها 
والهدف نفسه بأذن الله هو له اهداف اخرى خلونا ناخذ هدف هدف  
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> يسعد مساكون   الله يعطيك العافية أبو مروان وجزاك الله خير اذا ممكن رأيك باليورو فرنك برأيك نغلق الصفقة مع أول صعود ولا نصبر عليه للأهداف الموضوعة لأني شايفو نازل لنقطة الستوب  وشكرا لمجهودك

  
اخي والله اعلم  
حتى لو نزل لل 1.5000 فالله اعلم للشراء  
لو نزل تحت 150 ممكن تدخل بيع وتراقبه عند 1.5000 والله اعلم متوقع منها الارتداد لو ماارتد من 150 
والله الموفق 
والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة اخواني واخواتي 
تمنياتي لكم بالربح الوفير

----------


## mostafa_anwr

ربنا يتقبل

----------


## ahmadj

اخي بتنصح نشتري دولالر ين من نقطة 10050

----------


## aljameel

> اخي بتنصح نشتري دولالر ين من نقطة 10050

 توكل على الله وضع الستوب  100  لو قدر الله وانضرب الستوب كلها 10 نقاط ماهي مؤثره 
 مايبالها فتوى   
المهم راقب 100.86 لو واصل صعود فوق 101.50 تمسك فيه

----------


## mtaham

هل لا زال الاستوب لصفقة اليورو فرنك 1.5100

----------


## aljameel

> هل لا زال الاستوب لصفقة اليورو فرنك 1.5100

 هلا اخي  
شوف لو كسر 1.5150 وبقاء تحتها نغير الستوب مجرد كسرها احتمال ينزل لل 1.5000  
وهي منظقة شراء اخرى متوقع الارتداد منها وبأذن الله الهدف يكبر  
والله اعلم فيه خير كثير بأذن الله 
الله يرزق الجميع 
لو كنت داخل شراء ممكن تحت 150 تدخل بيع وتراقب 1.5000 لو ارتد تغلق البيع وتدخل شراء وضع الستوب المناسب لك 
الله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## MR_ADEL

هلا اخويا ابو مروان ...ممكن تقولنا عن (وضع اليورو / كندي)  وكمان (الدولار/ فرنك سويسرى)...  عشان انا بجد احترت فيهم,,

----------


## aljameel

> هلا اخويا ابو مروان ...ممكن تقولنا عن (وضع اليورو / كندي) وكمان (الدولار/ فرنك سويسرى)...  عشان انا بجد احترت فيهم,,

  
ياعادل ماقلنا من يوم الجمعة الصباح ان اليورو دولار شراء لو نزل والهدف 1.6330 
وذكرت توصية بتوصيتان وذكرت توصية ثالثه علية في حال وصل هدف النزول وارتد ندخل شراء 
واليوم اكدت راقبوه عند 1.6440 فوقها 1.6530 كلها اهداف بأذن الله ومناطق بيع بأذن الله 
والاهداف ذكرتها خذ من 6000 لل 5700 بأذن الله  
والله اعلم 
اذا لم تدخل من البدايه لا تدخل الان شراء راقب النقاط ومن احدها بيع او ممكن توزع البيع على منطقتين من بعد مراقبه والله الموفق 
والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> هلا اخويا ابو مروان ...ممكن تقولنا عن (وضع اليورو / كندي) وكمان (الدولار/ فرنك سويسرى)...  عشان انا بجد احترت فيهم,,

 أسف اخي ماانتبهت لل الدولار فرنك 
هذا انا موصي علية من 1.1240 شراء وهدفه 1.1700 وصل لل 1.1625 
ثم نزل الان النقطة 1.1330 اما الارتداد منها او يواصل نزول  ولو اني اميل للصعود  
لو ارتد منها الهدف قائم بأذن الله او القناعة 
والله اعلم

----------


## Leonardo

ممكن اعرف رأيك فى الباوند فرنك يا استاذى

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن اعرف رأيك فى الباوند فرنك يا استاذى

 لو صعد لل 1.6850 لل 1.6870 وارتد منهابيع والستوزب نقطة الارتداد  والاهداف بأذن الله  1.6710  1.6620  1.6530  واحتمال 1.6400  اي ارتداد من احد النقاط المذكورة كاهداف بأذن الله تدخل شراء وهدفك فوق ذكرني واقولك كم  الستوب نقطة الارتداد  واللع اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

> كنت بسأل حضرتك هل هدف الدولار فرنك 1.700 مازال قائما , حيث أنني قمت بشراؤه على سعر 1.592 و حتى الآن خسران أكثر من 70 نقطة و أنا عادة لا أستخدم الأستوب لوس و أفضل الصبر لأنني أستخدم %5 من رأس مالي .  أرجو الرد السريع ضروري جدا جدا   وياريت تهتم بسؤال أي شخص ألحقه أذى بسببك 
> لأن هذه هي المره الثانية و ستكون الأخيرة.

 اخى الفاضل
 جميع التوصيات فى هذه الباب ماهى الا اراء مطروحة قابلة للربح والخسارة 
وليست سحر 
يمكن ان تدرس قليلا اى توصية قبل الدخول  حتى يكون قرارك بالدخول فيها عن قناعة
الاستوب لوز مهم حتى وان كنت تستخدم 5% من رأس المال    :Noco: وياريت تهتم بسؤال أي شخص ألحقه أذى بسببك   :Noco: لأن هذه هي المره الثانية و ستكون الأخيرة.     
الاهم من ذلك توصيات السيد الفاضل ابو مروان تحقق بفضل الله ومجهوداته وفى بعض الاوقات رأيت مكاسب تصل الى اكثر من 700 نقطة فى عملية واحدة تابع المواضيع السابقة
 وهو يخصص ايضا جزء كبير من وقته فى الرد على اسئلتنا واستفساراتنا وان كان بعضنا قليل الخبرة  
سامحنى يا اخى على مداخلتى وان كنت اود التوضيح 
تقبل احترامى وتقديرى  وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن اعرف رأيك فى الباوند فرنك يا استاذى

 صحيح دخلت شراء بالمجنون ولا لا 
تقول لا ازعل منك ولا اجواب على أسئلتك عقاب ساعة وممكن نمددها 
هههههههههه

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الفاضل
> جميع التوصيات فى هذه الباب ماهى الا اراء مطروحة قابلة للربح والخسارة 
> وليست سحر 
> يمكن ان تدرس قليلا اى توصية قبل الدخول حتى يكون قرارك بالدخول فيها عن قناعة
> الاستوب لوز مهم حتى وان كنت تستخدم 5% من رأس المال   وياريت تهتم بسؤال أي شخص ألحقه أذى بسببك  لأن هذه هي المره الثانية و ستكون الأخيرة.     
> الاهم من ذلك توصيات السيد الفاضل ابو مروان تحقق بفضل الله ومجهوداته وفى بعض الاوقات رأيت مكاسب تصل الى اكثر من 700 نقطة فى عملية واحدة تابع المواضيع السابقة
> وهو يخصص ايضا جزء كبير من وقته فى الرد على اسئلتنا واستفساراتنا وان كان بعضنا قليل الخبرة  
> سامحنى يا اخى على مداخلتى وان كنت اود التوضيح 
> تقبل احترامى وتقديرى وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 وياريت تهتم بسؤال أي شخص ألحقه أذى بسببك   :Noco: لأن هذه هي المره الثانية و ستكون الأخيرة  
سؤال مين الي كتب هذه الجمله 
لاني لاتسببت كما يدعي القائل لم اوصي عليه انا امس قلت بالحرف الواحد اغلق على 1.1550 
للمراقبة احتمال يرتد ونقطة الارتداد الستوب اصلا هو لم يرتد واصل نزول 
وتوصيتي عليه من 240 والحمد لله حقق مايقارب 400 
على العموم الله يسامح الجميع

----------


## Leonardo

> صحيح دخلت شراء بالمجنون ولا لا 
> تقول لا ازعل منك ولا اجواب على أسئلتك عقاب ساعة وممكن نمددها 
> هههههههههه

 لا لا انا مش اد العقاب .. دخلت بعقدين زى ما قولتلك عقد طلعت منه بربح 40 نقطة و الحمد لله و عقد اخر مفتوووووووووح للهدف فوق فوق فوق  :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

> لا لا انا مش اد العقاب .. دخلت بعقدين زى ما قولتلك عقد طلعت منه بربح 40 نقطة و الحمد لله و عقد اخر مفتوووووووووح للهدف فوق فوق فوق

 بأذن الله ابارك لك بتوفيق الله بمئات النقاط المهم نطلع فوق 149.50 ومتوقع والله اعلم بنصعد فوقها باختراق بأذن الله

----------


## MR_ADEL

> ياعادل ماقلنا من يوم الجمعة الصباح ان اليورو دولار شراء لو نزل والهدف 1.6330 
> وذكرت توصية بتوصيتان وذكرت توصية ثالثه علية في حال وصل هدف النزول وارتد ندخل شراء 
> واليوم اكدت راقبوه عند 1.6440 فوقها 1.6530 كلها اهداف بأذن الله ومناطق بيع بأذن الله 
> والاهداف ذكرتها خذ من 6000 لل 5700 بأذن الله  
> والله اعلم 
> اذا لم تدخل من البدايه لا تدخل الان شراء راقب النقاط ومن احدها بيع او ممكن توزع البيع على منطقتين من بعد مراقبه والله الموفق 
> والله يرزقنا جميعا

 انا اسف ابو مروان على الاسئلة الكثير.... بس ردك ده على اليورو / دولار كندي؟؟؟ ولا على يورو/ امريكي؟

----------


## Leonardo

ان شاء الله يا استاذى و انا تلميذ شاطر لا تقلق من الموضوع دا .. استأذنك و ارجع منتصف الليل ان شاء الله اتابع معاكم

----------


## aljameel

لا  احد يدخل شراء بالدولار كندي متوقع نزول لل 1.2100 المهم تحت 1.2200 لو صعد عند النقاط التي ذكرتها سابقا ممكن بيع ولاكن اقرب للنزول من الصعود 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> انا اسف ابو مروان على الاسئلة الكثير.... بس ردك ده على اليورو / دولار كندي؟؟؟ ولا على يورو/ امريكي؟

 لا اخي اسئل ماتريد انا بخدمت الجميع لك مائة سؤال باليوم يكفي ولا ازود 
يورو كندي من الارقام واضح

----------


## MR_ADEL

شكرا يا جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييل

----------


## abu-ali

اخي الجميل انا ما خذ شراء الباوند فرنك بسعر 1.6856
مادري وش نظرتك الان له  
لاني اراه متذبذب واكثر شيء للنزول

----------


## freebalad2003

> ياعادل ماقلنا من يوم الجمعة الصباح ان اليورو دولار شراء لو نزل والهدف 1.6330 
> وذكرت توصية بتوصيتان وذكرت توصية ثالثه علية في حال وصل هدف النزول وارتد ندخل شراء 
> واليوم اكدت راقبوه عند 1.6440 فوقها 1.6530 كلها اهداف بأذن الله ومناطق بيع بأذن الله 
> والاهداف ذكرتها خذ من 6000 لل 5700 بأذن الله  
> والله اعلم 
> اذا لم تدخل من البدايه لا تدخل الان شراء راقب النقاط ومن احدها بيع او ممكن توزع البيع على منطقتين من بعد مراقبه والله الموفق 
> والله يرزقنا جميعا

  :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل انا ما خذ شراء الباوند فرنك بسعر 1.6856
> مادري وش نظرتك الان له  
> لاني اراه متذبذب واكثر شيء للنزول

  
والله اعلم لو بيصعد مااعتقد بيطلع فوق 950 هذه مع المبالغة 
ولاكن انت راقب 850 و 870 و 910 احتمال يصعد لااحدهم ويواصل نزول  
انا الي شايف نزول اكبر من الصعود اي صعود فهو لااخذ مراكز بيع  
لو وصل صعود فوق 950 هنا تتغير يكون الصعود هو سيد الموقف 
اما حتى الان النزول هو سيد الموقف  
فأنت استغل الصعود للبيع ولارتداد نقطة الستوب او ضع 970 الستوب ولك الخيار طبعا تقديم الستوب مع النزول 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

يااخوان الفرص بالكوم والله اني اتعب لاجل تكسبو انتم  
ها الدولار كندي غصب عنه رايح 2100 مو بكيفه لا وكمان 2000 بس بعد مايوصل الهدف ويصعد ثم ينزل لل 2000 والله اعلم 
اليورو كندي راقبه شكله بينزل ولو صعد بيع من النقاط التي ذكرتها سابقا هذه فرص حرام تتضيع فيه مئات النقاط بأذن الله 
والله اعلم  
والله يرزق الجميع

----------


## أبو عدنان

الله يقويك و يجزيك الخير 
انا دخلت دولار ين شراء و إن شاء الله إلى الهدف 101

----------


## aljameel

> 

 عادل ماتعدي شي   اعترف اني انا الغلطان بس بالاسم الارقام لا 
ياعم والله من كثر الردود الواحد مايركز انا مشغول بالشارتات والسعر وارد على الاخوان 
تحياتي لك وشكرا عللى الملاحظة

----------


## salim2

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية أخي  الجميل.  
متابع وأتعلم وأدخل الصفقات. جزاك الله خير.

----------


## aljameel

> الله يقويك و يجزيك الخير 
> انا دخلت دولار ين شراء و إن شاء الله إلى الهدف 101

 الله يرزقك المهم راقبة لو شفته نزل ممكن تدخل بيع عليه بعد 99.80 او 70 والهدف 99.40 و بعده لونزل تحته 98.70 بأذن الله  
المهم يبي يطلع معاه يبي ينزل معاه يخسرنا 10 ناخذ منه 100  
الله لايخسر احد أمين يارب العالمين 
وخذ بالك من اليورو كندي لو صعد والكيبل والمجنون وووووووو لو تفوت فرصة بشرط تكون محترف لانه يبغالها مراقبة والله يرزقك 
المتوقع والله اعلم نزول للدولار مقابل العملات والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> عادل ماتعدي شي اعترف اني انا الغلطان بس بالاسم الارقام لا 
> ياعم والله من كثر الردود الواحد مايركز انا مشغول بالشارتات والسعر وارد على الاخوان 
> تحياتي لك وشكرا عللى الملاحظة

 شفت مرة اخرى غلطت باسمك والله التركيز 50% 
سامحنا اخي

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية أخي الجميل.  
> متابع وأتعلم وأدخل الصفقات. جزاك الله خير.

 بخدمتك اخي سالم باي شي تريده 
ولا نطلب الا الدعاء بارك الله فيك

----------


## الطموح2009

مرحبا اخي جميل
اخوك مبتدي في فوركس والحمدلله كثير استفيد من توصياتك فشكرك كثير
ولكن هل فيه وقت محدد تنزل فيه توصيات

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الدولار فرنك  الان بمنطقة اما انفجار فوق او تحت مافي حل وسط  ولو اني اميل فوق بحكم انا فوق 1.5330 والله اعلم  فوق فيه من 200 لل 400 نقطة ونفس الشي تحت لونزل نفس النقاط والله اعلم  النقاط تقريبيه ولا هي اكثر بعدها نحدد الاهداف بأذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## abu-ali

ماهي توقعاتك للمجنون هذا المساء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ahmadj

اخ جميل الجميل 
توقعاتك للاسترالي دولار

----------


## freebalad2003

حبيبي الغالي الجميل انت تمون و ربي يزيدك و يقويك و يعينك اليوم على قول اخوتنا المصريين الشغل على ودنو منتظرين جديدك المتجدد كل اقل من دقيقة

----------


## aljameel

لحضه ياشباب سأرد على الجميع كنت بعيد عن الجهاز 10 او 5 دقيقة امهلوني

----------


## aljameel

شباب

----------


## aljameel

ياشباب وشابات وياشياب 
اليوم والبارح ومن يوم الجمعة وضعت توصيات لو نفذتم 10 % منها على الاقل من 200 لل 300 اليوم 
فتخيل لو نفذ 50 % منها كم فوق الف نقطة اليوم 
حركو حالكم وارجعو للصفحات السابقة وارفعوها وأسئلو وانا اجيب اذا التمس عليك شي منها 
والله انا بتعب لاجلكم ومرات تضيع الفرصة علي من اجلكم لاني اكثر المرات اضارب بعقد وابقى بعقد اذا كان للتوصيه اهداف فااحرم نفسي المضاربة من شأنكم

----------


## بدران88

معاك يالغالي  
شو التحليل المتوقع لليورو دولار الحين

----------


## ابو راجي

بدنا نعرف الدولار فرنك
امتى دخول عليه و بيع ولا شراء
يا ريت تشوفه و تردلنا خبلر
لانك حكيت انه بجهز لانفجار

----------


## abu-ali

الله يرزقك من واسع فضله 
وينور دربك

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل اى اخر اخبار الكندى مع الدولار واليورو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

انتم اكثر ماتسألو عن الكيبل والمجنون بالرغم السوق فية مجانين كثار وتطاردو هذان الجوزان 
انا مجرد اشوف فرصة عليهم واكون متواجد على النت ابلغكم فيه اول باول بأذن الله 
ومن الاسبوع الماضي وانا اقول مثلا الكيبل اي نزول وقريب من 580 شراء والستوب 580 ونفس الشي المجنون ذكرت 
والان اتكلم عنهم كاتجاه عام من اسبوع او اسبوعان وانا اقول فوق فوق المجنون اخذناه من 136 وحددنا اهدافه القريبه والهدف البعيد وهو 140.50 من بعدها  قلت فوق 140.50 ليس للبيع حددت لكم اهدافه البعيدة وذكرت بالتوصية على شأن ترتاحو هذه اهدافه الي هي 144.50 و 147.50 و 152 وواصل صعود قريب من 152 اضن 151.57 تقريبا 
نفس الشي للكيبل حددت اهدافه من 1.4140 على مااذكر ووضعت اهم اهدفه بشروط وهي البقاء فوق 1.4260 او اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات او ييوم وواصل صعود لل تقريبا 950 
وبعدها ذكرت انه لازم يصححو مؤاشراتهم اذا عندهم نيت مواصلة الصعود واكدت على المجنون بالذات  
والان اقول والله اعلم 
الكيبل فوق 1.4783 ولتاكيد اكثر بأذن الله فوق 1.4850 بأذن الله اهدافه البعيدة 1.5150 لل 1.5700 واحتمال 1.6000 وفوق هذا توقع كشارتات واخبار تخص الدولار طبعا له اهداف قريبة ولاكن كتجاه اتكلم عن الاهداف البعيدة وممكن تصيب وممكن لا اتكلم توقع كموجة صاعدة المهم الاستفادة بقدر المستطاع  
المجنون والله اعلم عنده هدف قريب 149 ولو اخترق 149.50 بأذن الله اهدافه قد تصل به 152 و 154 و156 لل 160 واحتمال 164 والله اعلم اتكلم توقع كموجة صاعدة المهم الاستفادة بقدر المستطاع
  بكتب وهو ينزل عند 148.40 ولا زلت اقول اي نزول فرصة شراء  
وان كنت موجود ولو نزلو أسئلو وانا اجيب بقدر المستطاع بما اعرفه والله الموفق والذي  لا اعرفة سأتكلم عنه لانها امانة مسؤل امام الله عنها 
وانا اقولكم امانة السوق ملئي بالفرص وياكثر الفرص وضعتها لكم والقليل الذي استفاد منها لانه من اسئلتكم انا عرفت المستفدين واكرر امانة لا تضيعو الفرص وانتم احرار ولكم الخيار 
والله من وراء القصد

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل اى اخر اخبار الكندى مع الدولار واليورو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljooore

والله شقولك جزاك الله خير

----------


## السعدي

ابو مروان مسيك بالخير يامال الخير 
مطولين عنك يالغالي  
وش رايك حاط امر على الدولار فرنك على نقطة الدعم 250  
ان لقحها ولا ما ضرها الجمل

----------


## aljameel

> عم جميل اى اخر اخبار الكندى مع الدولار واليورو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وجزاك الله خير

  
والله ياعم مصطفى لو مو حرام لحلفتلك ان الدولار كندي نازل ونفس الشي لليورو كندي حتى اللحضة كمؤاشرات  ارجع ياحبيبي وراء شوي واقراء وش كثر تكلمت فيهم واستفيد منهم فيهم خير بأذن الله بالذات اليورو كندي والله اعلم انا شايفه فرصة بيع عند النقاط التي حددتها بعقد صغيرررررررررررر ولو صعد شوف النقطة الثانية وبيع عقد صغيررررررررررر 
اركز انا على العقد الصغير سبحان الله التوصية ضربت بنا بوم نكون بالامان بأذن الله  
كمثل للجميع انا بدخل بعقد النقطة بدولار هذا امكانيت حسابي المفروض اوزعها اما على 20 سنت للعقد وادخل 5 عقود مفرقه كما هو متوقع لليورو كندي مثلا 40 سنت له و60 سنت ابحث عن توصيات اخرى واوزع باقي السنتات عليهم بأذن الله لن تخسرو ولو خسرتم نسبة الربح اكبر من الخسارة وهذا من واقع خبرة تعلمناه من السوق 
الانسان طماع وانا اول الطماعين

----------


## freebalad2003

بارك الله فيك و في جهدك الذي تبذله لاسعاد الغير ربي يزيدكم من فضله و يرزقكم الرزق الحلال اللهم آمين و اعذرنا اننا نتعبك معانا و لكن هذه ضريبة الطيبة و نكران الذات و انت ان شاء الله على قدرها و زيادة

----------


## aljameel

> بدنا نعرف الدولار فرنك
> امتى دخول عليه و بيع ولا شراء
> يا ريت تشوفه و تردلنا خبلر
> لانك حكيت انه بجهز لانفجار

  
والله يابو راجي انا نفسي ماني عارف واقف بمنطقة اما صعود ولا هبوط 
بالمنطقة المحيرة جدا بس هو والله اعلم اقرب للصعود 60% و 40% هبوط 
كتوقع قابل للصواب والخطى 
لو نزل تحت 1.2230 والله اعلم يدخل بموجة هابطة 
ولو استجد جديد سأنوه عنه

----------


## ابو راجي

طيب اتعبناك بس تحملنا
 شو رايك بالملكي

----------


## aljameel

> معاك يالغالي  
> شو التحليل المتوقع لليورو دولار الحين

 انا من قبل سألني احد الاخوان عنه 
وقلت رايح لل 1.3400 تقريبا وصل لل 393 قريب منها نراقب الان والله اعلم لو نزل للنقاط التاليه نراقبها 
1.3300 تقريبا 
1.3260 تقريبا 
1.3230 تقريبا  
لو ارتد من احدها احتمال يواصل صعود وله اهداف نحدده لاحقا  لو كمل نزول ونزل تحت 1.3200 تقريبا متوقع والله اعلم 1.2950 كهدف بأذن الله 
والله الموفق 
الارقام تقريبيه والتوقع  قابل للصواب والخطى 
والله الموفق

----------


## mr,gold

اشرايك يا جميل  لو وصل  الى 1.3330  ابيع  الى مستوى 1.3300   

> انا من قبل سألني احد الاخوان عنه 
> وقلت رايح لل 1.3400 تقريبا وصل لل 393 قريب منها نراقب الان والله اعلم لو نزل للنقاط التاليه نراقبها 
> 1.3300 تقريبا 
> 1.3260 تقريبا 
> 1.3230 تقريبا  
> لو ارتد من احدها احتمال يواصل صعود وله اهداف نحدده لاحقا  لو كمل نزول ونزل تحت 1.3200 تقريبا متوقع والله اعلم 1.2950 كهدف بأذن الله 
> والله الموفق 
> الارقام تقريبيه والتوقع  قابل للصواب والخطى 
> والله الموفق

----------


## يا رزّاق أرزقني

> ياشباب وشابات وياشياب 
> اليوم والبارح ومن يوم الجمعة وضعت توصيات لو نفذتم 10 % منها على الاقل من 200 لل 300 اليوم 
> فتخيل لو نفذ 50 % منها كم فوق الف نقطة اليوم 
> حركو حالكم وارجعو للصفحات السابقة وارفعوها وأسئلو وانا اجيب اذا التمس عليك شي منها 
> والله انا بتعب لاجلكم ومرات تضيع الفرصة علي من اجلكم لاني اكثر المرات اضارب بعقد وابقى بعقد اذا كان للتوصيه اهداف فااحرم نفسي المضاربة من شأنكم

  الله يبا رك لك ويوسع في رزقك ويعطيك الصحة والعافية ويكثر من امثالك يا اصيل يا جميل. من :Icon26:  والله.

----------


## aljameel

> طيب اتعبناك بس تحملنا
> شو رايك بالملكي

 على ايش ملكي مسمينه له شهرين وهو مابين 9000 لل 9400  
راقب النقاط التالية  
متوقع صعود كتصحيح كمؤاشرات وتعديل مسار مؤاشرات اما على اربع ساعات او الديلي بمعني تغير المسار او تريح المؤاشرات كماكد وغيره 
9060
9100
9130
9180
9250
9300 
كل شي متوقع من نقطة لنقطة صعود او ارتداد من احدها والله اعلم لهدف بأذن الله تقريبا  
8900
8800
8700 
لانه انا شايف له هدف تحت من زمان وانا اراقبة وذكرت علية توصية بيع عند 9420 والهدف لا اتذكره كهدف دبل توب وغالبا هدف الدبل توب نزول بطي ثم انفجار بيوم او اكثر  
ممكن بتلاقيه عند 7700 او 7800 او 8000 كل شي جائز هذه ليس اهداف انما توقع لان ثباته محير هذا توقع صح وغلط 
مو شرط النزول انما  توقع من خبرة مرت علي بالدبل توب والبوتم والله اعلم

----------


## freebalad2003

> انا من قبل سألني احد الاخوان عنه 
> وقلت رايح لل 1.3400 تقريبا وصل لل 393 قريب منها نراقب الان والله اعلم لو نزل للنقاط التاليه نراقبها 
> 1.3300 تقريبا 
> 1.3260 تقريبا 
> 1.3230 تقريبا  
> لو ارتد من احدها احتمال يواصل صعود وله اهداف نحدده لاحقا لو كمل نزول ونزل تحت 1.3200 تقريبا متوقع والله اعلم 1.2950 كهدف بأذن الله 
> والله الموفق 
> الارقام تقريبيه والتوقع قابل للصواب والخطى 
> والله الموفق

  :015:   :015:  :Eh S(7):  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljameel

> اشرايك يا جميل لو وصل الى 1.3330 ابيع الى مستوى 1.3300

 لا لا انصح لانه بالاساس كموجة عامه صاعدة نتكلم بموجة الاف النقاط 
وكموجة انا وضعت 1.2950 احتمال وليس اكيد النزول لها 
فكر بغيره او راقب النقاط التى ذكرتها لو ارتد ادخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد 
اتوقع نفس الملكي بتغير مسار مؤاشراته احتمال و على شأن تلف تغير الاتجاه  كمؤاشرات 20 درجة تاخذ يوم وثلاث ايام وممكن اكثر والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الان الدولار كندي عند 200 لل 220 لو ارتد من احدها او مابينهم المهم للمراقبة 
ممكن ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الله يبا رك لك ويوسع في رزقك ويعطيك الصحة والعافية ويكثر من امثالك يا اصيل يا جميل. من والله.

  
جزاك الله خير

----------


## rony01145

السلام عليكم 
هل يوجد توصيه ممكن افتحها دلوقتى يا غالى؟

----------


## محمد موسي العبد

خيو ابو جميل لو سمحت فى اوقات معينة لوضع توصياتك ياريت  تقلنا  باى وقت  توضع توصياتك على شان نستفيد منها  بوقتها ولك جزيل الشكر والله يعطيك العافية  ودوام الصحة على  مجهوداتك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> هل يوجد توصيه ممكن افتحها دلوقتى يا غالى؟

 الان السوق ميت تقريبا حركته بطيئه 
راقب الكيبل لو نزل قريب من 780 او 800 ممكن تدخل شراء والستوب 780 او مايناسبك 
والله اعلم 
وارجع بالصفحات وراء كم صفحة قلبهم فيهم الكثير

----------


## لبنان

اسعد الله  مسائكم  وكل يوم وانتم بالف خير  تحياتي الى المعلم ابو مروان وجميع  الشباب والصبايا  ان شاء الله كل ايامكم ربح

----------


## لبنان

> راقبو الدولار فرنك  الان بمنطقة اما انفجار فوق او تحت مافي حل وسط  ولو اني اميل فوق بحكم انا فوق 1.5330 والله اعلم  فوق فيه من 200 لل 400 نقطة ونفس الشي تحت لونزل نفس النقاط والله اعلم  النقاط تقريبيه ولا هي اكثر بعدها نحدد الاهداف بأذن الله   والله الموفق

 صرلي اسبوع  بعيد عن التداول يا معلم بتنصحني ادخل شراءالان

----------


## aljameel

> خيو ابو جميل لو سمحت فى اوقات معينة لوضع توصياتك ياريت تقلنا باى وقت توضع توصياتك على شان نستفيد منها بوقتها ولك جزيل الشكر والله يعطيك العافية ودوام الصحة على مجهوداتك

  
صعب احدد وقت حسب الفرصة متى ماوجدت دخلنا واضع استوب صغير وهدف على الاقل 5 اضعاف الستوب وممكن 10 اضعاف واكثر بتوفيق الله 
انا ضد الستوب الكبير مجرد ستوب كبير انا ولا غيري توقع الربح والخسارة بنفس النسبة  
100 نقطة بتغير اتجاه  الجوز وبعض منهم 50 بتغير اتجاهه هذا ماتعلمته من السوق وخبر يقتل شارت  والله اعلم انا بتكلم على الغالب فالافضل الامان من بعد الله ستوب صغير + اقتناص فرصة 
والسووووووووووق بالكوم الفرص والله اعلم 
وارجع لتوصيات اليوم ابحث بالصفحات كاتب اكثر من 10 توصيات في منهم محقق هدفه وفي منهم لسه باول الطريق وفيه نصف الهدف متحقق ارجع لهم وقلب بالصفحات

----------


## aljameel

> صرلي اسبوع بعيد عن التداول يا معلم بتنصحني ادخل شراءالان

 هلا اخي لبنان 
قلب الصفحات وراقب الان السوق بطئي اتوقع بعد ساعة يتحرك سوق شرق اسياء  استغل الساعة بالتقليب للصفحات اليوم فيهم الكثير ان كان سؤال وجواب وتوصيات  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

انا الان التركيز عندي 50 % 
افتح عين واغمض عين انتظر صديق على وصول من خارج السعودية ومصبر نفسي لانتظاره وفرصة ندخل بحركة شرق اسيا 
سامحوني

----------


## franco195

السلام عليكم يا جماعه باركولى  
انا لسه فوركساوى جديد 
ومعايا حساب ب 100$ انصحونى بصفقه مضمونه ادخولها الان  
وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

المهم المجنون والله اعلم فوق 148.30 جيد للشراء  
متوقع يتحرك باسيا والله اعلم راقبه عنده هدف قريب 149 اختراق 149.50 والبقاء فوقها فيه خير بأذن الله

----------


## rony01145

> افتح عين واغمض عين انتظر صديق على وصول من خارج السعودية ومصبر نفسي لانتظاره وفرصة ندخل بحركة شرق اسيا

 يوصل بالسلامه باذن الله

----------


## الرفيق هاني

ممكن يا اخوان توضحولنا شو المقصود بالمجنون؟؟؟

----------


## mostafa_anwr

المجنون هو الين اليابانى مقابل الجنية الاسترلينى

----------


## M-elgendy

> ممكن يا اخوان توضحولنا شو المقصود بالمجنون؟؟؟

 GBP/JPY 
اى 
الجنيه الاسترلينى مقابل الين اليابانى

----------


## الرفيق هاني

تسلم يا عزيزي على الإفادة ما قصرت والله

----------


## الرفيق هاني

تسلموا اعزائي مصطفى والجندي على الإفادة على المعلومة ما قصرتوش والله معليشي اصلي جديد على الفوركس تجريبي حتى لسا حسابي يعني بتدرب

----------


## alshreef2005

مساء الخير على الجميع  مجهود رائع من اخونا الجمال

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.5218  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  شراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل  الهدف الاول بأذن الله  1.5380  الهدف الثاني بأذن الله  1.5550  وله اهداف اخرى سأذكرها بأذن الله بس نصل لاهدفنا  الستوب  1.5100   والله الموفق

 هذه التوصية امس بالمساء وضعتها بأذن الله فيها خير من بعد توفيق الله  راقبوه الان من اراد الدخول شراء من السعر الحالي 1.5141 او لو نزل شوي   والستوب نفسه 1.5100  والاهداف بأذن الله كماهي وهدف قريب 1.5330 او القناعة   المهم لو صعد تقديم الستوب مع كل ارتفاع  والله الموفق ويرزقنا جميعا

----------


## Leonardo

دخلت على 1.5140 و ان شاء الله الى الاهداف يا استاذى و شكرا جزيلا على كل التوصيات الى قبل كدا و كل التعب الى بتتعبه عشان اخوانك هنا .. تسلم ايدك و سلمك الله وعافاك من كل شر

----------


## franco195

يا جماعه انا اشتريت عند 1.5138  
المفروض يوصل للتارجت فى اد ايه ؟؟؟؟ 
وشكرااا للجميع

----------


## mostafa_anwr

دخلنا والله المستعان

----------


## yaserrr

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي الجميل 
بالنسبة لليورو فرنك ماتشوف انه اغلق على الاربع ساعات تحت الترند  
الله يجزاك خير

----------


## sameer.alomari

دخلنا معكم على بركة الله على 1.5147 بس انا شايف انو الهدف كبير شوي و وضعت هدف على 1.5234

----------


## mr,gold

نتوكل  على الله   وتم الدخووووووول  
والى  الهدف انشاء الله

----------


## sameer.alomari

> الله يعطيك العافية اخوي الجميل 
> بالنسبة لليورو فرنك ماتشوف انه اغلق على الاربع ساعات تحت الترند  
> الله يجزاك خير

 بعد اذن الاخ ابو مروان ارد عنه
اليورو فرنك ما اغلق شمعة 4 ساعات تحت الترند و ربما رسمك للترند ليس صحيحا، المراهنه الان على الارتداد من النقطه 1.5137 لأنها نقطة مقاومة قوية و خط ميوري 1 على فريم الساعة و الاربع ساعات و الديلي كما أنها نفسها خط ميوري 7 على فريم الويكلي و اذا أردت أيضا فهي خط ميوري 3 (Lower Range) على فريم الشهر 
لذلك ندعو الله بالتوفيق و أن يرزق الجميع

----------


## sameer.alomari

> بعد اذن الاخ ابو مروان ارد عنه
> اليورو فرنك ما اغلق شمعة 4 ساعات تحت الترند و ربما رسمك للترند ليس صحيحا، المراهنه الان على الارتداد من النقطه 1.5137 لأنها نقطة مقاومة قوية و خط ميوري 1 على فريم الساعة و الاربع ساعات و الديلي كما أنها نفسها خط ميوري 7 على فريم الويكلي و اذا أردت أيضا فهي خط ميوري 3 (Lower Range) على فريم الشهر 
> لذلك ندعو الله بالتوفيق و أن يرزق الجميع

  
للتوضيح شاهد شارت اليورو فرنك على فريم الاربع ساعات
و لاحظ أيضا تشبع الستوكاستيك بيع و يتوقع الصعود باذن الله

----------


## mr,gold

مشكوووووووووووووووور  على الجهد 
وانشاء الله  الى الامام والارتفاع  الشاااهق

----------


## ahmadj

اخواني كم نحدد الهدف والاستوب في اليورو فرنك
ولكم الشكر

----------


## Leonardo

> اخواني كم نحدد الهدف والاستوب في اليورو فرنك
> ولكم الشكر

 الهدف 1.5330 او بالقناعة ... الاستوب 1.5100  :Good:

----------


## sameer.alomari

مين لاحظ عالمجنون شة عمل؟
سؤالي للأخ مروان و الحاضرين
هل يتوقع ارتداد المجنون من النقطه 149.22؟

----------


## mr,gold

من جدددددددد  انة مجنون   
لكن المجنون  ما  شترى عندي  
اشرايكم ادخل  على اعلى ولالا؟؟ 
يعني  بحدود 1.51450

----------


## mr,gold

اخوي  جميل انا  شريت المجنون  ب 1.5600  هل  سعري   ممتاز ولا  اصحح   ولا   شرايك ؟؟

----------


## لبنان

> اخوي جميل انا شريت المجنون ب 1.5600 هل سعري ممتاز ولا اصحح ولا شرايك ؟؟

 يا حبيبي المجنون هو البوند مع الين

----------


## mr,gold

اسف انا اقصد  اليورو  مع الفرنك

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم   أسف نمت النوم سلطان   بس اغراني اليورو ين  والله اعلم المتوقع نزول لا احد المناطق التالية والارتداد من احدها بأذن الله   133.30  133  132.65  راقبهوها جيد   بأذن الله فيها نقاط من 100 لل 300 نقطة اتاكد من الارتداد وبأذن الله سأحدد اهدافه  الستوب نقطة الارتداد بعد التاكد من الارتداد  لو واصل نزول وكسر 132 والله اعلم سيذهب به لل 130 و 129.50 والله اعلم  والله الموفق  لا للاستعجال

----------


## mr,gold

نراقب

----------


## M-elgendy

هلا بومروان 
المجنون ارتد لاسفل عند النقطه 149.22 مثل المره السابقه 
هل تعتقد ان فى نزول 250 نقطه لاسفل ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> هلا بومروان 
> المجنون ارتد لاسفل عند النقطه 149.22 مثل المره السابقه 
> هل تعتقد ان فى نزول 250 نقطه لاسفل ؟؟

  
راقبه عند 148.40 او 148.20 متوقع الارتداد من احدهم بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم   أسف نمت النوم سلطان  بس اغراني اليورو ين  والله اعلم المتوقع نزول لا احد المناطق التالية والارتداد من احدها بأذن الله   133.30  133  132.65  راقبهوها جيد   بأذن الله فيها نقاط من 100 لل 300 نقطة اتاكد من الارتداد وبأذن الله سأحدد اهدافه  الستوب نقطة الارتداد بعد التاكد من الارتداد  لو واصل نزول وكسر 132 والله اعلم سيذهب به لل 130 و 129.50 والله اعلم  والله الموفق  لا للاستعجال

 هو نزل لل 133.26   اتوقع بينزل شوي والله اعلم  من اراد الدخول شراء من احد النقاط او قريب منها او قريب من الستوب   والستوب 132.45  والخيار لكم بالدخول   والله الموفق  والله يرزقنا جميعا ويبعد عنا الخسارة يارب

----------


## aljameel

والمجنون راقبوه عند 148.20 تقريبا + -  والله اعلم متوقع الارتداد منها بأذن الله  او قريب من الستوب  والستوب 147.60  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالشراء  حتى نتاكد من الارتداد  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

قولو بسم الله بعد التوكل على الله  
الستوب قريب مافيه خوف والله اعلم 
بالنسبة لليورو فرنك بأذن الله انه صاعد ارتداد اليورو يسحبه معه والله اعلم 
المهم الالتزام بالستوب 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة  
لاتنسو الدولار فرنك 
 صعود الكيبل وصعود اليورو دولار سيسحبه معهم للصعود والله اعلم 
والله يرزق الجميع

----------


## aljameel

والدولار كندي ينتظر جالس بس يصعدو الكيبل واليورو  هو ينزل والله اعلم

----------


## رشدي

> يا جماعه انا اشتريت عند 1.5138  
> المفروض يوصل للتارجت فى اد ايه ؟؟؟؟ 
> وشكرااا للجميع

 شوف مفيش معاد محدد يوصل للتارجت المهم تلتزم بالأستوب لوز وتراقب
تانى حاجة ماتدخلش فى عمليات تانية لأن رصيدك قليل علشان الهامش بتاعك
راقب السعر واول مايتحول لمكسب ارفع الاستوب بتاعك فوق نقطة الشراء 
والاهداف بالقناعة او كما هو بالتوصية وبالتوفيق اخى

----------


## aljameel

واكرر مرة اخرى 
والكيبل للشراء والستوب 780 
والله اعلم

----------


## رشدي

> مين لاحظ عالمجنون شة عمل؟
> سؤالي للأخ مروان و الحاضرين
> هل يتوقع ارتداد المجنون من النقطه 149.22؟

 اكيد ده لو وصلها دى اعلى مقاومة
عموما قول يارب يوصل انا اقتنصته من سعر 148.22  :Big Grin:  شراء

----------


## رشدي

> راقبه عند 148.40 او 148.20 متوقع الارتداد من احدهم بأذن الله

  
بدأنا نتعلم اهو
والفضل لله اولا 
ولسيادتكم ثانيا

----------


## aljameel

> والمجنون راقبوه عند 148.20 تقريبا + -   والله اعلم متوقع الارتداد منها بأذن الله  او قريب من الستوب  والستوب 147.60   والله الموفق

  
المجنون اتوقع سينزل مرة اخرى راقبو 147.90 و 147.50 متوقع الارتداد من احدها 
الستوب 147 او نقطة الارتداد والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين ولو نزل هو المفروض ينزل 132.65 تقريبا  
والله اعلم شي طبيعي المهم الالتزام بالستوب

----------


## bilalo25

يعني ننتظر شوي  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

واليورو دولار لو ارتد من 1.3295 تقريبا شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد والله اعلم 
والله يرزق الجميع يارب 
واذا انكتب لكم رزق لاتنسونا من الدعاء وأن لم يكتب لكم لاتدعو علي انا مجتهد والتوفيق من رب العباد 
واذا لم يكتب لكم فتذكرو انها مكتوبه لغيرك ومايدريك هو احوج منك لها فكتبها  الله له 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

شفتو المجنون نزل كيف ايش رأيكم انا فلته  ولا  لا  
بس أن شاء الله نتوفق فيه 
قولو يارب

----------


## mr,gold

الاخ جميل  بودي اسئل عن اليورو  الفرنك   
لاني انا دخلت بعكس يعني  بعت    فهل اطلع من العملة  قبل  لا تضرب الستب  لوس ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

واليورو الان عند 132.65 للمراقبه اما ارتداد او نزول لو نزل تحتها  10 او 15 نقطة طبيعي 
المهم لو ارتدو المجنون واليورو ين بأذن الله  نرفع الستوب  
والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

> واليورو دولار لو ارتد من 1.3295 تقريبا شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد والله اعلم 
> والله يرزق الجميع يارب 
> واذا انكتب لكم رزق لاتنسونا من الدعاء وأن لم يكتب لكم لاتدعو علي انا مجتهد والتوفيق من رب العباد 
> واذا لم يكتب لكم فتذكرو انها مكتوبه لغيرك ومايدريك هو احوج منك لها فكتبها الله له 
> والله اعلم

 ان لم يكتب لنا الرزق او كتب لنا  ربنا يبارك خطواتك ويحفظ اولادك ويرحم والديك

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ جميل بودي اسئل عن اليورو الفرنك  
> لاني انا دخلت بعكس يعني بعت فهل اطلع من العملة قبل لا تضرب الستب لوس ؟؟

 والله اعلم اي ارتداد لليورو سيسحبه معه انت راقب هو الان على المحك اما نزول او ارتداد 
لو واصل نزول راقب 1.5000 و 1.4920 متوقع الارتداد من احدهم والله اعلم 
والله اعلم

----------


## bilalo25

> واليورو دولار لو ارتد من 1.3295 تقريبا شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد والله اعلم 
> والله يرزق الجميع يارب 
> واذا انكتب لكم رزق لاتنسونا من الدعاء وأن لم يكتب لكم لاتدعو علي انا مجتهد والتوفيق من رب العباد 
> واذا لم يكتب لكم فتذكرو انها مكتوبه لغيرك ومايدريك هو احوج منك لها فكتبها الله له 
> والله اعلم

  وَفِي السَّمَاء رِزْقُكُمْ وَمَا تُوعَدُونَ [الذاريات : 22]  جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع  نسال الله لك ولكل الاخوة التوفيق  :Hands:  تحياتي :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الفرنك ين متوقع صعود الستوب اللو 87.66 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> ان لم يكتب لنا الرزق او كتب لنا ربنا يبارك خطواتك ويحفظ اولادك ويرحم والديك

 جزاك الله خير   

> وَفِي السَّمَاء رِزْقُكُمْ وَمَا تُوعَدُونَ [الذاريات : 22]  جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع  نسال الله لك ولكل الاخوة التوفيق  تحياتي

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## franco195

اليورو فرنك 1.5111 يا رب يا ساتر 
حد يطمنا يا جدعان

----------


## mr,gold

هذا  ما توصلنا لة     

> للتوضيح شاهد شارت اليورو فرنك على فريم الاربع ساعات
> و لاحظ أيضا تشبع الستوكاستيك بيع و يتوقع الصعود باذن الله

  

> والله اعلم اي ارتداد لليورو سيسحبه معه انت راقب هو الان على المحك اما نزول او ارتداد 
> لو واصل نزول راقب 1.5000 و 1.4920 متوقع الارتداد من احدهم والله اعلم 
> والله اعلم

  

> اليورو فرنك 1.5111 يا رب يا ساتر 
> حد يطمنا يا جدعان

----------


## رشدي

> اليورو فرنك 1.5111 يا رب يا ساتر 
> حد يطمنا يا جدعان

  
لو حسابك يستحمل انتظر مؤشراته بتقول هايرفع وهو كمان عند نقطة دعم متوسطة

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو فرنك 1.5111 يا رب يا ساتر 
> حد يطمنا يا جدعان

 لا تخاف اخي نبي ناكله نزول ولا طلوع 
لو نزل اعمل هيدج او اغلق الشراء وراقب 1.5000 او 1.4920 متوقع الارتداد من احدهم والله اعلم فما عليك انت راقب ارتد اغلق البيع وعزز شراء بعد التاكد من الارتداد ولا تستعجل 
بأذن الله يخذ منا 10 نقاط ناخذ منه 100 وعليك القياس بتوفيق الله  
والله يرزقك ويرزقنا جميعا

----------


## alshreef2005

> اكيد ده لو وصلها دى اعلى مقاومة
> عموما قول يارب يوصل انا اقتنصته من سعر 148.22  شراء

 والحمد لله مسكته من 148.4 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## franco195

معتقدش انو يستحمل لان كده قل النص  
عموما ربنا يستر  
كلو خير ان شاء الله

----------


## أبو عدنان

صباح الخير على الصاحيين 
أخي الجميل انا بايع دولار كندي من 2181  فهل اغلق الصفقة على خسارة أم أنه من المتوقع نزوله حسب توصية الأمس ؟

----------


## رشدي

> معتقدش انو يستحمل لان كده قل النص  
> عموما ربنا يستر  
> كلو خير ان شاء الله

 انت معاك 100 دولار صح 
من فضلك قولى وبسرعة انت داخل بكام عقد 
او العقد بيحجز هامش مستخدم كام
او حسابك استاندرد / مصغر / مايكرو
قولى عشان اساعدك بسرعة

----------


## franco195

انا داخل بعقدين حساب مصغر شركه gigfx

----------


## mr,gold

شكل اليورو  فرنك  راح  يرتد   
فشرايك نعززة  من  1.51200 
ولا شو رايك  يا الجميل ؟

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير على الصاحيين 
> أخي الجميل انا بايع دولار كندي من 2181 فهل اغلق الصفقة على خسارة أم أنه من المتوقع نزوله حسب توصية الأمس ؟

 ابو عدنان انا وصيت عليه بيع عند 1.2300  لو صعد وصعد لها اليوم ويوم الجمعة  
بعدها اكدت عليه عند 1.2220 واعلى شوي احتمال ينزل ونزل لل 1.2160 
نصيحة عمرك لا تلحق وراء توصية ان كانت صاعده او نازله اما الدخول بها من البداية او فرق بسيط لا يؤثر غير كذا لا انتظر الفرص كثيرة بالسوق 
على العموم هاهو نزل الن 215 لك الخيار  ولو صعد مصيرة النزول والله اعلم هو بالنهاية متوقع النزول  
لو صعد راقب 1.2280 و 1.2315 و 1.2350 متوقع  الارتداد من احدهم  والهدف بأذن الله كما هو وممكن يزيد شوي لل 1.2050 او1.2000 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> شكل اليورو فرنك راح يرتد 
> فشرايك نعززة من 1.51200 
> ولا شو رايك يا الجميل ؟

 لا تعزز خليك بالعقد الي معك كفايه شوف غيرة اذا رصيد هامشك يسمح

----------


## رشدي

> انا داخل بعقدين حساب مصغر شركه gigfx

  
ابشر ياعم السعر صاعد اهو
عند الصعود ارفع الاستوب لحماية مكسبك
ولما تدخل فى صفقة ثانية كفاية عقد واحد علشان حسابك يتحمل الخسارة العايمة 
انصحك ايضا بزيارة القسم التعليمى بالمنتدى لتعلم ادارة رأس المال مهم جدا
بالتوفيق اخى الفاضل

----------


## mr,gold

طيب  شتنصح بهدف  قريب  مشان ادخل ب3  عقود  على الاقل  اطلع براس مالي    

> لا تعزز خليك بالعقد الي معك كفايه شوف غيرة اذا رصيد هامشك يسمح

----------


## franco195

> ابشر ياعم السعر صاعد اهو
> عند الصعود ارفع الاستوب لحماية مكسبك
> ولما تدخل فى صفقة ثانية كفاية عقد واحد علشان حسابك يتحمل الخسارة العايمة 
> انصحك ايضا بزيارة القسم التعليمى بالمنتدى لتعلم ادارة رأس المال مهم جدا
> بالتوفيق اخى الفاضل

 
الحمد لله  
والف شكر يا غالى على اهتمامك  
اصل دى اول صفقه ليه بحساب حقيقى 
ربنا ستر

----------


## رشدي

السوق بدأ ينور الحمد لله اعتقد لو النص ساعة الجاية عدت على خير مع افتتاح اوربا هايبقى يوم كويس
ربنا يرزق الجميع

----------


## aljameel

المجنون راقبو من 148.40 لل 148.70 تقريبا لو عديناها بأذن الله ارتداد لو نل من احدهم او مابينهم اخذ الحذر لانه عنده نقطة 147.50 تقريبا اخاف يرجع لها  مو اكيد بس للاحتياط  
من دخل باي من الصفقات رجاء رفع الستوب ولو لمركز الدخول ومع الارتفاع نرفع الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح 
بس اتاكد من الارتداد بأذن الله سأضع الاهداف  
وبالتوفيق للجميع يارب

----------


## aljameel

> السوق بدأ ينور الحمد لله اعتقد لو النص ساعة الجاية عدت على خير مع افتتاح اوربا هايبقى يوم كويس
> ربنا يرزق الجميع

 أن شاء الله يارب نتوفق

----------


## رشدي

لا يخفى على الجميع وجود 8 اخبار على الدولار من 12 الى 4 جرينتش
3 منهم فى غايت الاهمية 
ارجو الافادة من رأس الحكمة مستشارنا ومعلمنا الفاضل ابو مروان 
ابغى المضاربة على الدولار قبل صدور الأخبار بساعتين لأستطيع دخول السوق لأن البرنامج عندى تقيل وقت الخبر
ماهى حجم المخاطرة مع العلم بأنى ارى الدولار صااااااااعد اليوم!!!

----------


## yaserrr

> للتوضيح شاهد شارت اليورو فرنك على فريم الاربع ساعات
> و لاحظ أيضا تشبع الستوكاستيك بيع و يتوقع الصعود باذن الله

  
الله يعطيك العافية اخوي سمير  
وإن شاء الله يتحقق الهدف  :Good:

----------


## mr,gold

الله  يسمع منك اخوي  سمير 
بس كم حاط الهدف ؟؟؟ كهدف متوسط   

> الله يعطيك العافية اخوي سمير  
> وإن شاء الله يتحقق الهدف

----------


## رشدي

> الحمد لله  
> والف شكر يا غالى على اهتمامك  
> اصل دى اول صفقه ليه بحساب حقيقى 
> ربنا ستر

  
ياباشا الحال من بعضه انا كمان مبتديء  :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

> لا يخفى على الجميع وجود 8 اخبار على الدولار من 12 الى 4 جرينتش
> 3 منهم فى غايت الاهمية 
> ارجو الافادة من رأس الحكمة مستشارنا ومعلمنا الفاضل ابو مروان 
> ابغى المضاربة على الدولار قبل صدور الأخبار بساعتين لأستطيع دخول السوق لأن البرنامج عندى تقيل وقت الخبر
> ماهى حجم المخاطرة مع العلم بأنى ارى الدولار صااااااااعد اليوم!!!

 بالنسبة للاخبار خبرتي متواضعة فيها ولاكن اكيد الخبر يؤاثر على السعر اذا كان عكس الشارت وفي الغالب التاثير بحدود نقاط معينه ويرجع لوضعه الطبيعي 
اما اذا كان الخبر والشارت متفقان بالاتجاه والله اعلم سرعة تحقيق الهدف 
اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم انام ساعتان او ثلاث قبل اوربا 
الحمد لله الوضع حتى اللحضة مطمئن بأذن الله 
اهدفنا بأذن الله لليورو ين والفرنك ين والمجنون والكيبل بأذن الله اذا واصلو صعود مواقل من 200 لل 300 واكثر والله اعلم وانتم لكم الخيار والله يرزق الجميع

----------


## freebalad2003

تصبح على خير و نوم الهنا  ان شاء الله تعالى

----------


## alshreef2005

> ياباشا الحال من بعضه انا كمان مبتديء

  وانا كمان 
على فكره انا اول يوم الحساب بتاعى اضاعف :18:  
فى ساعه نزل النصف كما كان فى السابق بعد ماكان حيتصفر :Cry Smile: 
بس الحقته بكام هدج اصلى كنت داخل عقود طويله وعكست ى ساعتين  ومن غير استوب  
بس الحمد لله اهو الحساب بيرجع وكمان الواحد التزم بالنظام اداره الحساب  :016: 
الحمد لله

----------


## ابوجراح

> شفتو المجنون نزل كيف ايش رأيكم انا فلته  ولا  لا  
> بس أن شاء الله نتوفق فيه 
> قولو يارب

 الله يحفظك يا بومروان من كل شر   ويعطيك خير الدنيا والاخره

----------


## أبو عدنان

الله يجزيك الخير و شكرا على الإجابة

----------


## رشدي

> وانا كمان 
> على فكره انا اول يوم الحساب بتاعى اضاعف 
> فى ساعه نزل النصف كما كان فى السابق بعد ماكان حيتصفر
> بس الحقته بكام هدج اصلى كنت داخل عقود طويله وعكست ى ساعتين ومن غير استوب 
> بس الحمد لله اهو الحساب بيرجع وكمان الواحد التزم بالنظام اداره الحساب 
> الحمد لله

 ربنا يرزقك ويبعد عنك الخسارة
انا جاى اسكندرية فى شم النسيم بعد 6 ايام يكون حسابك اتضاعف 6 مرات وبكده تعزمنا على اكلة سمك مياس حلاوة المكسب هههههههههه

----------


## رشدي

> الان أستاذنكم انام ساعتان او ثلاث قبل اوربا

  

> الحمد لله الوضع حتى اللحضة مطمئن بأذن الله  اهدفنا بأذن الله لليورو ين والفرنك ين والمجنون والكيبل بأذن الله اذا واصلو صعود مواقل من 200 لل 300 واكثر والله اعلم وانتم لكم الخيار والله يرزق الجميع

  مشاهدة

----------


## Leonardo

للأسف صفقة ال يورو ين ضربت الاستوب عندى .. معوضة ان شاء الله

----------


## mr,gold

مبرووووووووووووووووك  لليورو  فرنك  ......................  روحت فووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## Leonardo

صفقة اليورو فرنك حتى الان ربح 36 نقطة .. بارك الله فيك اخى و استاذى ابو مروان  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

المجنون راقبو 147.10 تقريبا متوقع والله اعلم الارتداد منها لو ارتد منها شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  
الهدف بالقناعة واذا تاكد الارتداد سنحدد الاهداف بأذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## Leonardo

> المجنون راقبو 147.10 تقريبا متوقع والله اعلم الارتداد منها لو ارتد منها شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  
> الهدف بالقناعة واذا تاكد الارتداد سنحدد الاهداف بأذن الله 
> والله الموفق

 
يعنى كدا يا استاذى هنراقب نقطتين .. الاولى لو اخترق ال 149 لل 149.50 فهو ان شاء الله الى الاهداف العليا .. و اذا نزل لل 147.10 و ارتد من عندها لفوق فهو ايضا للشراء و يبقى الاستوب نفس النقطة .. تمام كدا ؟

----------


## aljameel

> للأسف صفقة ال يورو ين ضربت الاستوب عندى .. معوضة ان شاء الله

 معوضة بأذن الله 
الحمد لله اعتقد ما في احد خسر منه اما بربح قليل اوالخسارة صفر والله اعلم 
لانه صعد تقريبا 72 نقطة من سعر الدخول

----------


## aljameel

> يعنى كدا يا استاذى هنراقب نقطتين .. الاولى لو اخترق ال 149 لل 149.50 فهو ان شاء الله الى الاهداف العليا .. و اذا نزل لل 147.10 و ارتد من عندها لفوق فهو ايضا للشراء و يبقى الاستوب نفس النقطة .. تمام كدا ؟

 نعم اخي اي ارتداد شراء والربح بالقناعة او رفع الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح بأذن الله 
ونراقب النقاط نحن وراه وراه مايصعد ويتركنا

----------


## Leonardo

> معوضة بأذن الله 
> الحمد لله اعتقد ما في احد خسر منه اما بربح قليل اوالخسارة صفر والله اعلم 
> لانه صعد تقريبا 72 نقطة من سعر الدخول

 
انا اسف يا استاذى لكن النوم غلبنى و لما صحيت لقيتها كدا بقى  :Big Grin:  مش مشكلة معوضة معاك ان شاء الله .. ياما كسبنا من توصياتك نقاط اكتر بكتييييييير من الى انضربت دى فا مش هتفرق كتير .. تحياتى

----------


## aljameel

الحمد الله الكيبل حقق من سعر الدخول صباح اليوم اكثر من 170 نقطة اللهم ربي لك والشكر 
الان من مازال به والله اعلم متوقع الصعود ومن جنى ربحه  
يراقب 1.4800 + - لل 1.4840 والدخول شراء مرة اخرى  
والستوب 1.4780 
مجرد يرتفع السعر تقديم الستوب 
الاهداف بالقناعة او 4.5150 كهدف اول بأذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## Leonardo

استاذى اليورو فرنك الى الاهداف كما هو 1.5330 ام نتتبع الربح والهدف بالقناعة  
اسف على كثرة اسألتى .. معلش عارف انى رغاى (( كثير الكلام بالمصرى يعنى :Big Grin:  ))

----------


## aljameel

> استاذى اليورو فرنك الى الاهداف كما هو 1.5330 ام نتتبع الربح والهدف بالقناعة   اسف على كثرة اسألتى .. معلش عارف انى رغاى (( كثير الكلام بالمصرى يعنى ))

 اليورو اليوم نائم ايش القصة مش عارف 
والله ياخي شايف هدف امامي الان 1.5620 والله اعلم  
هل يصله هذا بعلم الغيب اذا رغبت الاستمرار فيه احجز جزء من الربح برفع الستوب 
والله يرزقك ويرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اليورو ين  
مرة اخرى هالمرة بيع من السعر الحالي 
132.46  
او لو صعد  
الستوب 30 نقطة من سعر الدخول وتقديم الستوب لو نزل لمركز الدخول 
الهدف بأذن الله بالقناعة او 
انا شايف هدف له بأذن الله الان 129.50 تقريبا اختا مايناسبك من الهدف او الهدف 
والله اعلم

----------


## alshreef2005

السلام عليكم شكرا اخى الجمال على المجهود  تم الدخول ايضا وباذن الرحمن ايام مباركه وربح سعيد للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> اليورو ين  
> مرة اخرى هالمرة بيع من السعر الحالي 
> 132.46  
> او لو صعد  
> الستوب 30 نقطة من سعر الدخول وتقديم الستوب لو نزل لمركز الدخول 
> الهدف بأذن الله بالقناعة او 
> انا شايف هدف له بأذن الله الان 129.50 تقريبا اختا مايناسبك من الهدف او الهدف 
> والله اعلم

 لو صعد لل 132.90 تقريبا ممكن بيعه والله اعلم

----------


## Leonardo

تم الدخول استاذى

----------


## aljameel

المجنون للمراقبة متوقع ينزل والله اعلم  
السعر الحالي 148.62 
البيع لو صعد قريب من 149 
والستوب 149 
والهدف بالقناعة او 147.50 لل 147 بأذن الله 
والله اعلم 
البيع من بعد مراقبة 
والله الموفق

----------


## Leonardo

استاذى بالنسبة لليورو ين نعمل عقد بيع تانى من حدود 132.90 ؟

----------


## ahmadj

اخي جميل لما يكون الستوب 30 نقطه من سعر الدخول 13246 يعني 13276 وهو الان قرب الستوب نزيد الستوب

----------


## aljameel

> اخي جميل لما يكون الستوب 30 نقطه من سعر الدخول 13246 يعني 13276 وهو الان قرب الستوب نزيد الستوب

  
ارفع الستوب 133.20 او 30 
انا استعجلت بالدخول بيع  وعززتها مرة اخرى عند 132.90 كبيع 
الله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## ahmadj

هذا ما يجعلك جميلا عند الله انشاالله فكيف بأعييننا وفقك الله نحن معك الى ماشاء الله

----------


## ahmadj

بس سؤال ادا تكرمت
ادا وصل الستوب 332 او 333 بكون مرشح للارتفاع او انه بعاود النزول من هادي النقاط

----------


## يزن_تيم

تم البيع و الستوب 133.08

----------


## aljameel

> من الكثير جدا إنك تعتذر لي فأنت أستاذي و أستاذنا جميعا  
> يارب يوفقك يا أستاذنا الجميل و لا يحرمنا من كرمك ولا من حسن خلقك 
> ويبعد عنا الشيطان وعن المسلمين جميعا  
> و لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير

 ولك الشكر والتقدير والاحترام بلا حدود 
على قبول العذر  
ويشرفني انضمامك لنا وبخدمتك بأي وقت اكون متواجد على النت  
وأن لم اكن متواجد ذكرني وبأذن الله سأجيبك بقدر المستطاع اخي

----------


## aljameel

> بس سؤال ادا تكرمت
> ادا وصل الستوب 332 او 333 بكون مرشح للارتفاع او انه بعاود النزول من هادي النقاط

 اقصد 133.30 او 133.20 
الان نزل خلاص نقدم الستوب

----------


## rony01145

انا عايز صفقه افتحها دلوقتى 
ممكن تقولى؟

----------


## aljameel

> انا عايز صفقه افتحها دلوقتى 
> ممكن تقولى؟

 راقب اليورو ين لو صعد او من السعر الحالي 
بيع والله الموفق

----------


## mtaham

ايه رأيك ياجميل فى الدولار ين والدولار فرنك

----------


## aljameel

> ايه رأيك ياجميل فى الدولار ين والدولار فرنك

 والله اعلم  
الدولار ين تحت 100 مناسب للبيع من بعد مراقبة لو واصل صعود الافضل الانتظار 
السعر الحالي 99.88 
الستوب 100 
والله الموفق 
الدولار فرنك لحضه بس اتاكد منه

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون للمراقبة متوقع ينزل والله اعلم  
> السعر الحالي 148.62 
> البيع لو صعد قريب من 149 
> والستوب 149 
> والهدف بالقناعة او 147.50 لل 147 بأذن الله 
> والله اعلم 
> البيع من بعد مراقبة 
> والله الموفق

  
للمشاااهدة

----------


## aljameel

> ايه رأيك ياجميل فى الدولار ين والدولار فرنك

 الدولار فرنك  
والله اعلم 
متوقع يصعد لا احد النقاط اما الارتداد منها او مواصلة الصعود 
1.1460 
1.1490 
لو واصل صعود فوق 1.1500 والله اعلم احتمال يواصل صعود 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

ما منه خوف بأذن الله 
المهم راقبو التوصيات الاخرى كالكيبل ارجعو بالصفحة السابقة  
بالذات الكيبل والله اعلم فيه خير والمجنون ذكرت مناطق الشراء   
الان أستاذنكم عندي ضيوف 
اراكم لاحقا وسأتابع معكم على الخفيف 
والله يرزق الجميع

----------


## vron2005

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي العزيز الجميل 
هل من الممكن التحدث معك في موضوع خاص على المسنجر 
انا في انتظار ردك لو سمحت 
لفد حاولت ارسالها على الخاص ولاكن لم اتمكن من ذلك 
ولك منى جزيل الشكر والامتنان

----------


## aljameel

انا شفته صعد خفت تخافو بالنسبة لليورو ين 
المجنون تحت 149 
الدولار ين تحت 100 
والله اعلم تحت 133.40 فهو للبيع 
لو يصعد للمريخ نبي نبيعه 
حبيت اطمنكم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اخي العزيز الجميل 
> هل من الممكن التحدث معك في موضوع خاص على المسنجر 
> انا في انتظار ردك لو سمحت 
> لفد حاولت ارسالها على الخاص ولاكن لم اتمكن من ذلك 
> ولك منى جزيل الشكر والامتنان

 اخي والله الماسنجر مفلق  نادر جدا افتحه بالسنه لايتعدو 5 او 10 مرات  
اسمحلي مجرد افتحه مااقدر اتابع هنا الله يكثر الاصحاب مليان ماشاء الله 
ولاكن سافتح الرسائل الخاصة بأذن الله الان 
ارجو معذرتي

----------


## بسيم محمد

[quote=aljameel;1108339]والله اعلم  
الدولار ين تحت 100 مناسب للبيع من بعد مراقبة لو واصل صعود الافضل الانتظار 
السعر الحالي 99.88 
الستوب 100 
والله الموفق  أخي الجميل كانت لك توصية طويلة الأمد بشراء الين دولار من 99.00 ووقف الخسارة عند 98.50 بأهداف عليا تزيد عن 1000 نقطة . هل لا زالت التوصية قائمة ؟

----------


## محمد موسي العبد

اخ ابو جميل اليور دولار  كيف وضعه  ممكن  ندخا شراء ام بيع   عليه   ولك الشكر  ودوام الصحة

----------


## Leonardo

الحمد لله خرجت من صفقة اليورو ين بربح 100 نقطة .. تسلم ايدك يابو مروان  :Eh S(7):

----------


## sherefesam

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> اليورو ين  
> مرة اخرى هالمرة بيع من السعر الحالي 
> 132.46  
> او لو صعد  
> الستوب 30 نقطة من سعر الدخول وتقديم الستوب لو نزل لمركز الدخول 
> الهدف بأذن الله بالقناعة او 
> انا شايف هدف له بأذن الله الان 129.50 تقريبا اختا مايناسبك من الهدف او الهدف 
> والله اعلم

 
ما شاء الله عليك يا استاذ ماجد حوالي 100 نقطه الى الان  :015:  :015:     :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): بارك الله لك في مالك و صحتك و أولادك :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## sherefesam

> انا شفته صعد خفت تخافو بالنسبة لليورو ين 
> المجنون تحت 149 
> الدولار ين تحت 100 
> والله اعلم تحت 133.40 فهو للبيع 
> لو يصعد للمريخ نبي نبيعه 
> حبيت اطمنكم

 
المجنون نزل حوالي 100 نقطه   :015:  :015:  يا سلام عليك يا استاذنا :015:  :015:     :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): مع خالص احترامي و تقديري :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  سامحونا اليوم انشغلت عنكم  اليورو ين لسه فيه نفس بالنزول والله اعلم  هو عنده هدف بأذن الله 129.50  هل سيذهب له الله اعلم  الان والله اعلم امامه نزول لل 131 واكثر  على السريع باكتب مستعجل   الدولار ين للمراقبة اللصيقة  احتمال يواصل نزول للنقاط التاليه ومنها الارتداد والله اعلم   98.70 تقريبا  98.10 تقريبا  اي ارتداد من احدهم دخول شراء   والهدف بعيد بأذن الله او القناعة انا الان بالمكتب تنقصني البراماج  نفس الشي لقروب الين  المهم ركزو على الكيبل اي نزول للشراء والله اعلم  الستوب 1.4780  الشراء من اقرب نقطة للسنوب والله اعلم  اليورو ين لو واصل نزول تحت 131 تمسكو به  والله الموفق

----------


## بوجود

جزاك الله خير يالحبيب

----------


## Leonardo

مجموع النقاط التى استفدتها من توصيات ابو مروان اليوم والحمد لله ما يقارب ال 400 نقطة لانى بخرج قبل الاهداف بقليل لانى محدد لنفسى اهداف معينة و ملتزم بيها .. لك كل الشكر استاذى ابو مروان  :Eh S(7):

----------


## franco195

اخى بالنسبه لليورو فرنك  
ايه نظامه كل  شويه ينزل ينزل 
ويرعبنا وبعد كده يرتد 
يا ريت 
تطمنا اخى aljameel

----------


## Leonardo

الان استأذنكم و انضم اليكم من جديد فى السهرة بعد منتصف الليل ان شاء الله .. بالتوفيق للجميع  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  صباح الخير  الدولار كندي  والله اعلم  السعر الحالي  1.2248  المتوقع والله اعلم نزول  البيع يتم لو صعد لل 1.2300 تقريبا  الهدف بأذن الله 1.2100  والستوب 1.2395   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  كم وصل الحمد لله 1.2060  صعد لنقطة البيع ثم نزل  واكدت عليه اكثر من مرة  ووضعت هدف اخر له عند 1.2050 تقريبا   وداعبتكم به قلت غصب عنه نازل مو بكيفه  مبروووووووك لمن دخل به

----------


## Leonardo

استاذى .. المجنون كسر 147.20 .. ايه رأيك ؟

----------


## aljameel

> استاذى .. المجنون كسر 147.20 .. ايه رأيك ؟

 بس يطلع شوي بيع والله انا بعت الان

----------


## Leonardo

طيب ممكن اعرف مستهدف حضرتك كام ؟

----------


## aljameel

> مجموع النقاط التى استفدتها من توصيات ابو مروان اليوم والحمد لله ما يقارب ال 400 نقطة لانى بخرج قبل الاهداف بقليل لانى محدد لنفسى اهداف معينة و ملتزم بيها .. لك كل الشكر استاذى ابو مروان

 ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
تستاهل كل خير

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم هدف قريب 146.70 تقريبا وبعدها نقرر عليه

----------


## aljameel

انا اغلقت الان اليورو ين عند 131.10 وانتظر يصعد شي بسيط سابلغ به ونبيع مرة اخرى بأذن الله

----------


## franco195

يا ريت اخى تقولى صفقه اعوض بيها اللى خسرته

----------


## aljameel

نراقبه عند 132.30 لو صعد

----------


## aljameel

انا دخلت شراء بالدولار ين هدفي 40 وفوق نقطة كمغامر

----------


## aljameel

> انا دخلت شراء بالدولار ين هدفي 40 وفوق نقطة كمغامر

  
هدفي بأذن الله من 99.40 لل 99.80 اما مواصلة الصعود او الارتداد من احدها او مابينهم وسأدخل بيع لو ارتد بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

اليوم الحمد لله لا احد يقول اقل من 400 نقطة 
والي صبر يمكن الف نقطة والله اعلم 
الله يرزق الجميع

----------


## Leonardo

مش عارف ليه يا استاذى خايف من المجنون المرة دى حاسس انه هيعاكسنا و يصعد  :Cry Smile:

----------


## aljameel

> مش عارف ليه يا استاذى خايف من المجنون المرة دى حاسس انه هيعاكسنا و يصعد

 انا اليوم ابضارب مضاربه وبعدها  بنقتنص بيعه شره زينه وندخل فيها  
اوكي توكل على الله

----------


## aljameel

انا الان خسران 20 نقطة بالمجنون عقد صغير لا تخوفني

----------


## Leonardo

لا خلى قلبك جامد   :Cry Smile: .. توكلنا على الله  :Hands:

----------


## aljameel

انا الان بضارب مضاربه بعقود صغيرة 
وسابلغ عنها شراء اليورو ين و الدولار ين وبيع المجنون وتعتبر غلطة المفروض عند الصعود ابيع

----------


## aljameel

المهم نراقب اليورو ين عند 132.30 متوقع ارتداد منها لو صعد

----------


## aljameel

من لا يجيد المضاربة لا يضارب فيها مخاطرة
انا ساحدد دخول بالصفقة وانوه عليها

----------


## ساحر الفوركس

> انا الان بضارب مضاربه بعقود صغيرة 
> وسابلغ عنها شراء اليورو ين و الدولار ين وبيع المجنون وتعتبر غلطة المفروض عند الصعود ابيع

   هل ندخل الان ماركت او راح تنزل توصيات عليها

----------


## aljameel

> هل ندخل الان ماركت او راح تنزل توصيات عليها

  لا اخي انتظر احسن وسابلغ عن اي شي

----------


## freebalad2003

> انا الان خسران 20 نقطة بالمجنون عقد صغير لا تخوفني

   :016:  :016:  :016:   انت المعلم  معقولة راح تخاف و تخوفنا معاك ربنا يستر توكل على الله و ان شاء الله الى الاهداف

----------


## aljameel

من البارح واليوم الصباح اكدت على اليورو كندي وحددت نقاط بيع ماشاء الله 330 نقطة عطاءه اليوم مبروك لمن دخل فيه

----------


## aljameel

راقبو

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الباوند فرنك متوقع ارتداد من 1.6910 تقريبا لو ارتد ندخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو الباوند فرنك متوقع ارتداد من 1.6910 تقريبا لو ارتد ندخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد 
> والله الموفق

  
هدفه بأذن الله لل 1.7100 لل 1.7150 وله اهداف اخرى نحدده لاحقا

----------


## aljameel

اليورو فرنك متوقع ارتداد من 1.5070 والله اعلم ولو ارتد شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد والهدف بأذن الله القناعة او سأحدد له هدف بس اتاكد من الارتداد المهم رفع الستوب مع كل ارتفاع والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

للمغامر شراء الدولار ين 98.75 وهدف بالقناعة او 99 او 99.40 لل 99.80 من احد النقاط متوقع الارتداد او مابينهم او مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم
لو ارتد ندخل بيع ونحدد الهدف بس يرتد بأذن الله  
نفس الشي اليورو ين من 131 وهدف بأذن القناعة او من 132 لل 132.30 اما ارتداد او مواصلة المشوار 
المهم الستوب نقطة الارتداد شراء وبيع 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

كم توصية لا احد يقول كيف وماكيف واضحة والرزاق رب العباد 
الله يرزقني ويرزقكم 
انا دخلت ب 6 منهم بعقود صغيرة

----------


## MR_ADEL

> كم توصية لا احد يقول كيف وماكيف واضحة والرزاق رب العباد 
> الله يرزقني ويرزقكم 
> انا دخلت ب 6 منهم بعقود صغيرة

 انا دخلت الباوند فرنك وان شاء الله ربح ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> انا دخلت الباوند فرنك وان شاء الله ربح ان شاء الله

  
أن شاء الله

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

مع اني ما عندي حساب حقيقي لكن متابع معاكم و الله قاعد تقدم مجهود جبار الله يوفقك ويرزقك الجنة ...............آمين

----------


## aljameel

> مع اني ما عندي حساب حقيقي لكن متابع معاكم و الله قاعد تقدم مجهود جبار الله يوفقك ويرزقك الجنة ...............آمين

  
جزاك الله خير 
والله يرزقك بحساب حقيقي بمليون دولار قول يارب

----------


## المؤمن2

ما شاء الله عليك يا أستاذ
علم ومجهود جبار وحب الخير للجميع
الله يزيدك من فضله وعلمه وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## بسيم محمد

[quote=بسيم محمد;1108465] 

> والله اعلم  
> الدولار ين تحت 100 مناسب للبيع من بعد مراقبة لو واصل صعود الافضل الانتظار 
> السعر الحالي 99.88 
> الستوب 100 
> والله الموفق  أخي الجميل كانت لك توصية طويلة الأمد بشراء الين دولار من 99.00 ووقف الخسارة عند 98.50 بأهداف عليا تزيد عن 1000 نقطة . هل لا زالت التوصية قائمة ؟

 أخي الجميل
هل أطمح بردك على إستفساري ؟

----------


## المتداول الكسول

اخي الغالي الجميل جزاك الله كل خير عما تبدله من مجهود لمساعدة اخوانك جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك. :Eh S(7): 
 رزقنا الله جميعا من فضله وكرمه  :Asvc:

----------


## aljameel

اليورو كندي من البارح واليوم الصباح وحددت نقاط البيع  وانا ادلل عليه وماشاء الله اعطى بتوفيق الله 330 نقطة اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
والله اعلم فرصة بيع اخرى 
الان مرة اخرى من اراد دخول بيع من السعر الحالي او لو ارتفع قريب من الستوب  
الستوب 1.6150 
السعر الحالي 1.6110 
الهدف بأذن الله القناعة او 1.5900 وهذا الهدف من اليوم الصباح حددته كهدف نزول له والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ما شاء الله عليك يا أستاذ
> علم ومجهود جبار وحب الخير للجميع
> الله يزيدك من فضله وعلمه وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

  
جزاك الله خير

----------


## منير الخالدي

> للمغامر شراء الدولار ين 98.75 وهدف بالقناعة او 99 او 99.40 لل 99.80 من احد النقاط متوقع الارتداد او مابينهم او مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم
> لو ارتد ندخل بيع ونحدد الهدف بس يرتد بأذن الله  
> نفس الشي اليورو ين من 131 وهدف بأذن القناعة او من 132 لل 132.30 اما ارتداد او مواصلة المشوار 
> المهم الستوب نقطة الارتداد شراء وبيع 
> والله الموفق

 الله يعطيك العافيه اخي الجميل مجهود تشكرعليه 
شايف الدولار ين حاط رجله بالحيط مابده يتزحزح عن اللو

----------


## mostafa1407

أريد توصية لليورو دولار لصفقة إنتراداى

----------


## aljameel

[quote=بسيم محمد;1109165] 

> أخي الجميل
> هل أطمح بردك على إستفساري ؟

 اخواني واخواتي من لم ارد عليه اما لم ارى المشاركة او نسيان ارجو تكرراه ان لم ارد على اي سؤال من احدكم فارجو معذرتي واكرر أسفي 
سأجيبك اخي  توقعت الارتداد من احد النقاط وذكرتها البارح واليوم واكثر من مرة وهي نزول لل 99.40 او 98.70 والارتداد من احدها حتى اللحضه مرتد من 98.70 ولاكن متغيرات السوق تفرض على الواحد يتغير اما الان ارتداد لل 99 او 99.40 او 99.80 نراقب النقاط المذكورة لو ارتد من احدها او مابينهم بالذات 99.40 لل 99.80 او مواصلة الصعود لو واصل الصعود فنحن دخلنا به شراء قبل قليل وححدت نقطة الشراء من 98.70 وهي الستوب لو واصل معه لو ارتد نغلق وندخل بيع وبأذن الله سأنوه عليه عند الدخول بيع وسأحدد الهدف بتوفيق الله 
ولو سألتني لا اتمنى الوصل للهدف البعيد بسرعة خلينا نستمتع معه صعود وهبوط ومثلا اليوم بعناه من 99.88 واستفدنا منه وبأذن الله يكتب لنا التوفيق بالشراء الان وناخذ منه مرة كم نقطة وخذ نزول صعود وجمع النقاط وقولي كم وكم نقاط الهدف البعيد 
والله الموفق

----------


## توفيق12

انا دخلت بيع لليورو ين من السعر الحالي بهدف 50 نقطة
ما رايك اخي الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الغالي الجميل جزاك الله كل خير عما تبدله من مجهود لمساعدة اخوانك جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.
> رزقنا الله جميعا من فضله وكرمه

 جزاك الله خير اخي   

> الله يعطيك العافيه اخي الجميل مجهود تشكرعليه  شايف الدولار ين حاط رجله بالحيط مابده يتزحزح عن اللو

 غصب عنه يبي يتحرك الان الفترة الحركة بطئيه نوع ما   

> أريد توصية لليورو دولار لصفقة إنتراداى

  
ايش قال أستاذنا ماجد بارك الله فيه شراء وحدد نقاط الدخول والستوب وانا اضم صوتي له شراء وتوكل على الله 
قول بسم الله وتوكل على الله

----------


## aljameel

> انا دخلت بيع لليورو ين من السعر الحالي بهدف 50 نقطة
> ما رايك اخي الجميل

 والله اعلم اتوقع بيصعد شوي ثم ينزل خلينا نراقبه افضل ولك الخيار اخي اخاف ينزل تقول فوت فرصة لك والله الموفق 
ولو سألتني لتمنيت  صعود لاني داخل به شراء بهدف قريب

----------


## ماف

مساء الخير
كم الستوب للمجنون بايع من 147.29

----------


## sameer.alomari

> مساء الخير
> كم الستوب للمجنون بايع من 147.29

 أنا بايع من 147.17 و واضع الستوب 148.17 و الهدف 146.67

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الخير
> كم الستوب للمجنون بايع من 147.29

 والله اعلم 146.70 + - تقريبا واتوقع بأذن الله ارتداد منها 
والله اعلم لو صعد فوق 148 احتمال النزول يكون ضعيف ولاكن نراقب

----------


## قليل الحظ

مرحبا اخى الجميل انا مبتدئ بالفوركس وكنت متابع لتوصياتك من فترة  والله انى  وجدتها توصيات تحقق الهدف ومشكور على جهدك

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا اخى الجميل انا مبتدئ بالفوركس وكنت متابع لتوصياتك من فترة والله انى وجدتها توصيات تحقق الهدف ومشكور على جهدك

 هلا اخي حياك الله 
الحمد لله هذا من فضل ربي ثم دعاء اخواني واخواتي جزاهم الله خير

----------


## الرفيق هاني

ممكن أخي جميل تحددلي أوقات التوصيات الي تطرحها بالسوق بأي وقت يوميا بتوقيت مكة المكرمة

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل راقبو 1.4870 متوقع الارتداد منها بأذن الله 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن أخي جميل تحددلي أوقات التوصيات الي تطرحها بالسوق بأي وقت يوميا بتوقيت مكة المكرمة

 اخي العزيز حسب الفرصة والوقت هو من يتحكم بي شخصيا لاني اتواجد عندما لايكون لي ارتباطات عمل وماشابه بالنهاية انا غير منظم بالوقت متى ماوقتي يسمح لي  
تحياتي لك

----------


## ابو نوران

اخي الجميل اشوف اليورو استرالي كانه عنده حركه ممكن تفسرها لنا ومشكور

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل اشوف اليورو استرالي كانه عنده حركه ممكن تفسرها لنا ومشكور

 ابونوران ماشاء الله عليك قناص 
للامانه انا دخلت فيه شراء بسعر قريب من السعر الحال 
كأني شايف 400 و 450 وانت طالع والله اعلم 
ممكن تكون نهاية الموجة الهابطة حتى الان لم تتاكد  
والله اعلم

----------


## ابو نوران

> ابونوران ماشاء الله عليك قناص 
> للامانه انا دخلت فيه شراء بسعر قريب من السعر الحال 
> كأني شايف 400 و 450 وانت طالع والله اعلم 
> ممكن تكون نهاية الموجة الهابطة حتى الان لم تتاكد  
> والله اعلم

  بارك الله فيك وبجميع الاخوه بصراحه انت شجعتني على البحث والتعلم وجزاك الله خير وانا والله داخل والله الرازق اتمنى  واقول اللهم جنبنا الخساره واعنا على عبادتك وشكرك واجزئ جميع الاخوه الذين اعطونا من وقتهم الكثير فوالله العظيم انهم احرار وشريفين وقلوبهم مليئه بالمحبه لاخوانهم المبتدين  وهذا ليس غريب عليكم اخوه ونخوه وشهامه

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي 1.8285 مستوي على الاخير  والله اعلم المتوقع صعود  الشراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل والهدف بأذن الله كبير  2.1500 بأذن الله  الستوب من اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي 1.8219  ولو نزل ممكن الشراء ووضع الستوب على الاقل 150 نقطة والصبر عليه  والله الموفق  وانا اول واحد دخلت شراء من السعر الحالي  وسأعزز لو نزل  ووضعت الستوب 1.8000 والرزق على الله

 والله يشهد ما سأكتبه ليس للتفاخر معاذ الله وانما ارى انها فرصة فات الاول الثانية مانفوتها يا يا  والقصد حب الخير لنا ججميعا  هذه التوصية وضعتها والله اعلم يوم الخميس او الجمعة صباحا  بعض الاخوان نوهو علي بالاتي انت دائما تحرصنا على الدخول باتجاه معاكس طبعا معهم حق من الغلط الدخول عكس الموجة فكان بتجاه نزول فكنت غير متاكد من الارتداد انما اجتهدت ولازلت غير متاكد من الارتداد لانه نقاطه بالمئات  بالاساس منذ مايقارب شهر وضعت توصية عليه شراء واتذكر سعره 1.98000 تقريبا  ووضعت له اهداف بعيدة فوق 1500 نقطة وذكرت الاتي اي نزول 1.9600 او قريب منها شراء والستوب 1.96000 لو كسرها نراقبه احتمال ينزل لل وحددت له اهداف وذكرت ممكن ينزل تحت 1.9000 واهدافه كثيرة وبالقناعة هو صعد تقريبا لل 2.0000 وكم نقطة فوقها وذكرت فوق 2.0050 بأذن الله للهدف  نزل لنقطة الشراء وارتد طالع نازل غلبنا شوي ولاكن ماتوقعت النزول مايقارب 2000 نقطة  ذكرت الشرح حتى نستفيد منه وليس للتفاخر الحمد كله توافيق من رب العالمين نحن مجتهدون هذا حيلتنا تصيب وتخطي والتوفيق من الله  انا اول شخص لم استفد منه الا مايقارب 300 نقطة نعمة كريم والمفروض على الاقل 1000 نقطة لانه اعطى مايقارب 2000 نقطة نزول و 2000 تقريبا واكثر مابين نزول وصعود قبل الكسر  واتذكر كتبت عنون التوصية للخسرانين ارجو الاستفادة منها وتعويض جزء من الخسائر بأذن الله  والان اعيد نفس العنون ولو بعقد صغير ونسيانه واتمنى لا للاغلاق الا على الاقل 1000 نقطة امنية انسوه لو يجلس شهر اوشهرين  وسنتابعه سوى مع بعضنا وذكروني فيه كل يوم لنتابعه  بأذن الله اني امون على من يتابعيني بحكم الاحساس الذي لمسته منكم تنفذو طلبي بعقد صغيرون  شراء ونسيانه وكل نضارب باخر عقد صغير ولو ناخذ منه 10 نقاط يوميا  هو حتى الان بموجه هابطة ولاكن اتوقع بيقلب الموجه لصاعدة لو لاحضت ارتداد سابلغ به ونغلق ونحاول اقتناصه لو نزل  الستووووووووووووووووووب 1.8000  قول بسم الله وتوكلو على الله وشراءءءءءءءءءءءءء  والي كاتبه لنا ربنا بناخذه  والله يرزق الجميع  وللمعلومية انا داخل فيه شراء من الاسبوع الماضي وقت التوصية بعقد صغير وعززته الان بااخر كمان صغير ولن اغلق الا فوق 1000 وأن شاء الله ساعرض صورة النقاط لو تحققت من حسابي  تعبت وانا اكتب الجريدة ولا باليسار وانا ايمن من كسلي وانا مرتكي قدرو تعب الشايب بالكتابة  من باب المداعبة والدخول بالارادة لا اعرف حسابتكم ولاكن ولونعوض الجزء اليسير من الخسائر السابقة والله من وراء القصد  سامحونا على الاطالة نضيع وقت حتى الفترة الاسيويه

----------


## aljameel

اوه الحركة بدأت الله يستر راقبو ماذكرته سابقا من توصيات بالرجوع للصفحات السابقة لمن لم يدخل بالاول

----------


## oudathothefa

والله مجهودك تشكر علية
والله يجزاك كل خير

----------


## محمد موسي العبد

اخ الجميل خضرتك حكيت راقبوا الكيبل من عند 1.870 ويمكن يرتد من هذه النقطة  بما انى جديد بالفوركس وعلى المنتدى  الفاضل برواده هل معنى الارتداد يكون  صاعد  اى  شراء من هذه النقطة  واشكرك وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## saleh1

السلام عليكم شكرا لك اخي تم عمل الصفقة والله الموفق

----------


## ساحر الفوركس

مشكور اخي الجميل على مجهودك الكبير والجميل
في صفقة EUR/AUDهل ندخل الان او احتمال ينزل حاليا

----------


## aljameel

> اخ الجميل خضرتك حكيت راقبوا الكيبل من عند 1.870 ويمكن يرتد من هذه النقطة بما انى جديد بالفوركس وعلى المنتدى الفاضل برواده هل معنى الارتداد يكون صاعد اى شراء من هذه النقطة واشكرك وجزاك الله كل خير

 اخي ادخل شراء الان من السعر الحالي 
والستوب 1.4780  
ولو نزل عزز بعقد اخر شراء 
والله الموفق  
ممنوع الاغلاق اقل من 100 هو فيه والله اعلم كهدف قريب بأذن الله 200 لل 300 نقطة والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> مشكور اخي الجميل على مجهودك الكبير والجميل
> في صفقة EUR/AUDهل ندخل الان او احتمال ينزل حاليا

 هذا الجوز يتحرك بسرعة 50 نقطة مرات بدقيقة انت لك الخيار راقبة لو نزل شوي ادخل بعقد صغير

----------


## aljameel

اخوان الاتجاه العام لليور ين هبوط وحددنا هدفه بأذن الله 129.50 من البارح واليوم اكدت عليه انا دخلت فيه شراء توقعت ارتداد من 131 ثم ينزل ولاكن  الان تحت 131 نزول والله اعلم

----------


## kuwaitey

مساكم الله بالخير جميعاً  اخى الجميل ولا عليك امر ممكن تعطينى نظره على المجنون الملاحظ ا  نه على فريم الساعه ملامس خط الترند وجاهز للأرتداد لفوق   وعلى فريم الاربع ساعات يقول انه فيه نزول بعد ممكن تعطينى رايك   لان المجنون جننا معاه

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم اي نزول فهو للشراء والله الموفق والربح بالقناعة او الهدف 1.5150 بأذن الله 
والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## لبنان

> والله يشهد ما سأكتبه ليس للتفاخر معاذ الله وانما ارى انها فرصة فات الاول الثانية مانفوتها يا يا  والقصد حب الخير لنا ججميعا  هذه التوصية وضعتها والله اعلم يوم الخميس او الجمعة صباحا  بعض الاخوان نوهو علي بالاتي انت دائما تحرصنا على الدخول باتجاه معاكس طبعا معهم حق من الغلط الدخول عكس الموجة فكان بتجاه نزول فكنت غير متاكد من الارتداد انما اجتهدت ولازلت غير متاكد من الارتداد لانه نقاطه بالمئات  بالاساس منذ مايقارب شهر وضعت توصية عليه شراء واتذكر سعره 1.98000 تقريبا ووضعت له اهداف بعيدة فوق 1500 نقطة وذكرت الاتي اي نزول 1.9600 او قريب منها شراء والستوب 1.96000 لو كسرها نراقبه احتمال ينزل لل وحددت له اهداف وذكرت ممكن ينزل تحت 1.9000 واهدافه كثيرة وبالقناعة هو صعد تقريبا لل 2.0000 وكم نقطة فوقها وذكرت فوق 2.0050 بأذن الله للهدف  نزل لنقطة الشراء وارتد طالع نازل غلبنا شوي ولاكن ماتوقعت النزول مايقارب 2000 نقطة  ذكرت الشرح حتى نستفيد منه وليس للتفاخر الحمد كله توافيق من رب العالمين نحن مجتهدون هذا حيلتنا تصيب وتخطي والتوفيق من الله  انا اول شخص لم استفد منه الا مايقارب 300 نقطة نعمة كريم والمفروض على الاقل 1000 نقطة لانه اعطى مايقارب 2000 نقطة نزول و 2000 تقريبا واكثر مابين نزول وصعود قبل الكسر  واتذكر كتبت عنون التوصية للخسرانين ارجو الاستفادة منها وتعويض جزء من الخسائر بأذن الله  والان اعيد نفس العنون ولو بعقد صغير ونسيانه واتمنى لا للاغلاق الا على الاقل 1000 نقطة امنية انسوه لو يجلس شهر اوشهرين  وسنتابعه سوى مع بعضنا وذكروني فيه كل يوم لنتابعه  بأذن الله اني امون على من يتابعيني بحكم الاحساس الذي لمسته منكم تنفذو طلبي بعقد صغيرون  شراء ونسيانه وكل نضارب باخر عقد صغير ولو ناخذ منه 10 نقاط يوميا  هو حتى الان بموجه هابطة ولاكن اتوقع بيقلب الموجه لصاعدة لو لاحضت ارتداد سابلغ به ونغلق ونحاول اقتناصه لو نزل  الستووووووووووووووووووب 1.8000  قول بسم الله وتوكلو على الله وشراءءءءءءءءءءءءء  والي كاتبه لنا ربنا بناخذه  والله يرزق الجميع  وللمعلومية انا داخل فيه شراء من الاسبوع الماضي وقت التوصية بعقد صغير وعززته الان بااخر كمان صغير ولن اغلق الا فوق 1000 وأن شاء الله ساعرض صورة النقاط لو تحققت من حسابي  تعبت وانا اكتب الجريدة ولا باليسار وانا ايمن من كسلي وانا مرتكي قدرو تعب الشايب بالكتابة  من باب المداعبة والدخول بالارادة لا اعرف حسابتكم ولاكن ولونعوض الجزء اليسير من الخسائر السابقة والله من وراء القصد  سامحونا على الاطالة نضيع وقت حتى الفترة الاسيويه

  صباح الخير يا معلم ابو مروان الله يجزيك الخير  وهنيئا  لمن يملك الوقت كي يتابع مع تكتبه حرفيا لان كل كلمة  تكتبها  جوهرة ثمينه من يستغلها  يحصل على الرزق الوفير باذن الله تعالى  انا كل يوم  احضر من الشغل فاجد الفرص ما شاء الله ولكني ما بلحق الا على القليل لله الحمد والف شكر لك يا ابو مروان على ما تقدمه لاخوانك

----------


## ساحر الفوركس

> هذا الجوز يتحرك بسرعة 50 نقطة مرات بدقيقة انت لك الخيار راقبة لو نزل شوي ادخل بعقد صغير

  
اخي جميل انا قصدي التوصية الى كتبت فيها المقال الكبيروالتي هدفها 1000 نقطة اليست هية نفسها EUR/AUD

----------


## aljameel

> مساكم الله بالخير جميعاً  اخى الجميل ولا عليك امر ممكن تعطينى نظره على المجنون الملاحظ ا  نه على فريم الساعه ملامس خط الترند وجاهز للأرتداد لفوق   وعلى فريم الاربع ساعات يقول انه فيه نزول بعد ممكن تعطينى رايك   لان المجنون جننا معاه

 هلا اخي  
انا كنت بكتب به تنويه الا انت سأل 
المجنون والله اعلم لل 146.70 + - تقريبا  
هنا الزبدة متوقع والله اعلم ارتداد منها وصعود اما مواصلة الصعود لاهداف بعيدة او فاو نراقبه لو كان له نزول اخر 
لو واصل نزول سأحدد نقطة اخر 
التحليل يتقلب مع متغيرات السوق للمعلومية 
نراقب لو ارتد ندخل شراء ونقطة الارتداد الستوب والباقي  عليكم 
والله الموفق

----------


## sameer.alomari

> مساكم الله بالخير جميعاً  اخى الجميل ولا عليك امر ممكن تعطينى نظره على المجنون الملاحظ ا  نه على فريم الساعه ملامس خط الترند وجاهز للأرتداد لفوق   وعلى فريم الاربع ساعات يقول انه فيه نزول بعد ممكن تعطينى رايك   لان المجنون جننا معاه

 يا جماعة أبوحمد اجى؟؟
يا ناس المنتدى منور
و انا بقول من وين هالنور كله طلع من طلتك علينا يا أبو حمد
الله يوفقك لكل خير و يرزقك و يعطيك لحتى يرضيك 
يا جماعه هذا الانسان أكثر من رائع و له علي فضل لا أنساه أبدا ان شاء الله
و يا ريت كل واحد يقرأ هذا الكلام يدعي لأبو حمد و لأهله بالخير

----------


## aljameel

اليورو استرالي 
محتمل ينزل لل 1.8330 تقريبا وارتداد منها لو نزل وممكن يصعد بعض الشي وينزل 
المهم راقبو النقطة اذا ارتد شراء  
من 1.8280 لل 1.8335  والله اعلم راقبوه ارتداد شراء والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الباوند

----------


## kuwaitey

> يا جماعة أبوحمد اجى؟؟
> يا ناس المنتدى منور
> و انا بقول من وين هالنور كله طلع من طلتك علينا يا أبو حمد
> الله يوفقك لكل خير و يرزقك و يعطيك لحتى يرضيك 
> يا جماعه هذا الانسان أكثر من رائع و له علي فضل لا أنساه أبدا ان شاء الله
> و يا ريت كل واحد يقرأ هذا الكلام يدعي لأبو حمد و لأهله بالخير

  
هلا بالغالى حياك الله اخوى  النورنورك ونور الاخوان   
كلنا اخوان ونخدم بعض بلى نقدرعليه واكبر مثال  اخوانه الكبير الجميل جمل الله اعماله 
الخدمات اللى يقدمها لنا اكبر دليل على مبدء الاخوه والتفانى فى خدمة اخوانه 
لاهنت اخوى على دعائك الطيب الله يجزاك كل خير ..

----------


## aljameel

الباوند فرنك  فوق 1.6900 شراء والله اعلم هدفنا بأذن الله 1.7000 و 1.7100 و 1.7150 واذا واصل خير وبركة  او القناعة 
الستوب نفسه 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

هلا ابو احمد دائما الرجال تقيم بفعالها واكيد أنت واحد منهم سمير حتى الدعاء طلبنا ندعو لك  
والله اني دعيت لك بظهر غيب والله شاهد 
نحن اخوة تربطنا المحبة لانعرف بعضنا الاعن طريق المنتدى وجزاء الله خير الجزاء على القائمين علية

----------


## العاشق

> اليورو استرالي 
> محتمل ينزل لل 1.8330 تقريبا وارتداد منها لو نزل وممكن يصعد بعض الشي وينزل 
> المهم راقبو النقطة اذا ارتد شراء  
> من 1.8280 لل 1.8335 والله اعلم راقبوه ارتداد شراء والله اعلم

 السلام عليكم اخي ابو مروان انا اشتريت اليورو استرالي من 1.8190 وقبله اشتريت من 1.8260 وساتركها لنهاية الاسبوع بهدف 1.8700  هل ترى الهدف معقول اخي الحبيب؟ وهذا الزوج كان مناسب جدا للخطف اليوم، انا اطارده بالاسكالبينج من الامس وحققت نقاط جيدة طوال الامس واليوم تقبل ودي وتقديري

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي ابو مروان انا اشتريت اليورو استرالي من 1.8190 وقبله اشتريت من 1.8260 وساتركها لنهاية الاسبوع بهدف 1.8700  هل ترى الهدف معقول اخي الحبيب؟ وهذا الزوج كان مناسب جدا للخطف اليوم، انا اطارده بالاسكالبينج من الامس وحققت نقاط جيدة طوال الامس واليوم تقبل ودي وتقديري

 ماشاء الله عليك قانصه بسعر ممتاز 
انا عقدين فوق 200 والحمد لله 
انصحك بمراقبته لو صل للسعر الذي ذكرته احتمال يواصل صعود ليس متاكد سنراقبه بأذن الله يوميا والله يرزق الجميع

----------


## الرفيق هاني

أخي العزيز الجميل شو وضع اليورو / دولار استرالي ؟ شايفه عمالو بينزل

----------


## aljameel

> أخي العزيز الجميل شو وضع اليورو / دولار استرالي ؟ شايفه عمالو بينزل

   اليورو استرالي 
محتمل ينزل لل 1.8330 تقريبا وارتداد منها لو نزل وممكن يصعد بعض الشي وينزل 
المهم راقبو النقطة اذا ارتد شراء  
من 1.8280 لل 1.8335 والله اعلم راقبوه ارتداد شراء والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين لو صعد فوق 131.60 احتمال يواصل لل 132.30 تقريبا اما ارتداد او مواصلة صعود 
تحتها للبيع طبعا بجميع الاحوال هدفنا بالنزول بأذن الله 129.50 والله اعلم او القناعة

----------


## العاشق

الله يبارك لك في رزقك اخي ابو مروان السعر الذي حددته انت اخي الحبيب من 1.8280 لل 1.8335 مناسب جدا للشراء وارى ان الهدف ان شاء الله سيكون فوق 1.8500 قريبا خلال متابعتي له الامس تراوح هبوطا وصعودا بين 1.8200و 1.8330 ،  بصراحة انا اخشى من قيام الاسترالي دولار بمحاولة اختبار 0.7300 لذلك انا سوف انتظره عند 1.8250 وهناك سوف استقبله بالأحضان  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  واشتريه من هناك واذا واصل نزول سأقوم بالتعزيز عند لو الامس 1.8170 بعقد مضاعف  همسة: ما ادري اخوي ابو مروان اذا يوم مرّ علي وما شفتك بالمنتدى أحس اني متضايق

----------


## aljameel

نفس الشي للمجنون تحت 148 هدفنا بأذن الله 146.70
فوقها لكل حادث حديث بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

العاشق الله يدوم المحبة على الجميع 
بالنسبة لسؤالك لحضات وسأجيب الان مشغول بالمراقبة

----------


## الرفيق هاني

تسلم يا أستاذ الجميل على التوضيح

----------


## aljameel

> الله يبارك لك في رزقك اخي ابو مروان السعر الذي حددته انت اخي الحبيب من 1.8280 لل 1.8335 مناسب جدا للشراء وارى ان الهدف ان شاء الله سيكون فوق 1.8500 قريبا خلال متابعتي له الامس تراوح هبوطا وصعودا بين 1.8200و 1.8330 ،  بصراحة انا اخشى من قيام الاسترالي دولار بمحاولة اختبار 0.7300 لذلك انا سوف انتظره عند 1.8250 وهناك سوف استقبله بالأحضان  واشتريه من هناك واذا واصل نزول سأقوم بالتعزيز عند لو الامس 1.8170 بعقد مضاعف  همسة: ما ادري اخوي ابو مروان اذا يوم مرّ علي وما شفتك بالمنتدى أحس اني متضايق

 بأذن الله مافي خوف منه حتى اللحضه 
فوق 1.83000 بأذن الله صاعد 
اهداف تقريبيه 1.8450 و 500 و550 ولو واصل صعود فنحن به لو رأيت ارتداد سابلغ به  بأذن الله 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بأذن الله مافي خوف منه حتى اللحضه 
> فوق 1.83000 بأذن الله صاعد 
> اهداف تقريبيه 1.8450 و 500 و550 ولو واصل صعود فنحن به لو رأيت ارتداد سابلغ به بأذن الله 
> والله اعلم

 اقصد فوق 1.8250 وليس 300 اسف من العجلة

----------


## saleh1

اخي الهدف النهائي كم

----------


## العاشق

بارك الله فيك اخي ابو مروان اذا وصل السعر 1.8250 سوف اقوم بالتعزيز بعقد مضاعف، واذا لم ينزل اكتفي بعقودي المفتوحة، وعلى بركة الله  اتمنى لجميع متابعيك الربح الوفير ، وأن لا يضيّع لك تعب لأنك بصراحة تعمل من أجل الاخرين من ضمير الانسان المحب لأخوانه

----------


## mostafa1407

أخى أبو مروان... جزاك الله كل الخير... أنا مش مصدق بصراحة أنه يوجد شخص يساعد بهذا الشكل... أعانك الله و تذكر... كان الله فى عون العبد ما دام الله فى عون أخيك... لن أطريك أكثر من هذا و أسأل الله لك الأجر و المزيد، جزاكم الله خيرا. 
لى رجائين
الأول: أنا مبتدئ... فأرجو المزيد من الإيضاح كى يمكننى متبعة دررك الثمينة... أى أرجو فى كل مرة إطاء أوامر مباشرة... شراء الزوج كذا عند كذا (من هو المجنون GBP/JPY)... على فكرة انا لا أعيب فى طريقة التوضيح الحالية إنما اعذر جهلى  :Regular Smile:  
الثانى: ممكن تزيد النصائح لليورو دولار؟؟

----------


## قليل الحظ

أخي الجميل صبحك الله بالخير هل لازالت فرصة شراء الكيبل قائمة من السعر الحال 1.4910  وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

توصية لعيون خضر 
يااخوان خضر تربطني به صداقه من صديق عزيز  والله لم اره الا بالمنتدى 
ولاكن صديق لي بيتكلم بخضر ويوصف اخلاقه وتعامله  بشي الكثير واثق بصديقي 
ولمست هذه الاخلاق بتعامله معنا فالمحترم يحترم 
ومعلومتي تاجر وخاسر بالورصة المصرية الشي الكثير الله يعوض علية 
والان من جديد داخل بالفوركس بمبلغ صغير والراجل تحت التجربة بالفوركس لو نجح 
بيدخل فلوس الاسهم بالعملة وعليه توصيات من الصديق عدد اعظاء المنتدى  
فاسمحو لي اشجعه واسحب رجله معنا عنده كم ارنب لا احتجناه اكيد بيرفع لنا الجوز الخاسر ونطلع ربحانين  
الان يزعل على خضر  سامحني على المعلومات اخر مرة اتوب 
هههههههههه  
توصية لعيون خضر 
اليورو فرنك 
والله اعلم  
المتوقع صعود بشرط البقاء فوق 1.5050 
والهدف بأذن الله كبير والكبير الله 
الستوب اما نفسه 1.5050 او 1.5000 
السعر الحالي 
1.5085 
والله يرزق خضر فيه وادعو له انه يتوفق به ويرزقنا جميعا 
والله الموفق

----------


## توفيق12

انا مازلت مصر على نزول اليورو ين لانه بقا فترة طويلة تحت 131.60 
اعتقد النزول اقرب اخي ابومروان

----------


## aljameel

> أخى أبو مروان... جزاك الله كل الخير... أنا مش مصدق بصراحة أنه يوجد شخص يساعد بهذا الشكل... أعانك الله و تذكر... كان الله فى عون العبد ما دام الله فى عون أخيك... لن أطريك أكثر من هذا و أسأل الله لك الأجر و المزيد، جزاكم الله خيرا. 
> لى رجائين
> الأول: أنا مبتدئ... فأرجو المزيد من الإيضاح كى يمكننى متبعة دررك الثمينة... أى أرجو فى كل مرة إطاء أوامر مباشرة... شراء الزوج كذا عند كذا (من هو المجنون GBP/JPY)... على فكرة انا لا أعيب فى طريقة التوضيح الحالية إنما اعذر جهلى  
> الثانى: ممكن تزيد النصائح لليورو دولار؟؟

 هلا اخي مصطفى 
تصدق او لاتصدق اني بكتب باليسار وانا ايمن ونائم على جنب فعلى شأن اكتب بالنجليزي لازم اجلس واحول الكتابة ووووووو فأسمحني انا رجل كسول بتكلم بصراحة وعلى طبيعتي 
انت أسال والاخوان مايقصرو ستلاقي الاجابة مني او احد الاخوان 
وانا تحت امرك باي وقت 
اكرر اسفي

----------


## Leonardo

مســـــــاء الخير او صبــــــــاح النور اى حاجة المهم انه يكون خير عليكم جميعا   :Big Grin: .. ابو مروان حبيب قلبى الى دبلرت الحساب على توصياته انهاردة مرتين   :18: .. المجنون مجنننننى  :Drive1:

----------


## aljameel

> انا مازلت مصر على نزول اليورو ين لانه بقا فترة طويلة تحت 131.60 
> اعتقد النزول اقرب اخي ابومروان

 يبي ينزل وغصب عنه مو بكيفه 
الان اسحبه تحت لعيونك ياتوفيق 
تحت 131.57 نازل بأذن الله 
لو صعد متوقع والله اعلم 132.30 تقريبا 
ويرتد لهدفه بأذن الله لوو اصل صعود  
سابلغ به اذا بيصعد او ينزل فهو اقرب للنزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل صبحك الله بالخير هل لازالت فرصة شراء الكيبل قائمة من السعر الحال 1.4910 وشكرا

 نعم اخي والله اعلم  
الستوب 1.4780 
شراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل او تعمل تعزيز لونزل قريب من الستوب 
والله اعلم مامنه خوف بأذن الله 
انا بتكلم كمؤاشرات انا 30% من حسابي الكيبل 
والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## توفيق12

> يبي ينزل وغصب عنه مو بكيفه 
> الان اسحبه تحت لعيونك ياتوفيق 
> تحت 131.57 نازل بأذن الله 
> لو صعد متوقع والله اعلم 132.30 تقريبا 
> ويرتد لهدفه بأذن الله لوو اصل صعود  
> سابلغ به اذا بيصعد او ينزل فهو اقرب للنزول والله اعلم

   
الله يجعل النبي يسحبك ويشدك من يدك الى جنان الفردوس يارب
حبيبي انت

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الهدف النهائي كم

  
انا كاتبه بالتوصية ارجع للخلف صفحة او اكثر وتلاقي الهدف

----------


## alshreef2005

السلام عليكم 
ايه اخبار المجنون  معلش انا كنت من الصبح فى ورديه ومش عارف ايه الوضع وحاليا السعر واصل  147.63 
مازلنا بيع باذن الله ولا استنى

----------


## aljameel

> الله يجعل النبي يسحبك ويشدك من يدك الى جنان الفردوس يارب
> حبيبي انت

 قول أمين وأنت معنا يارب 
فعلا في دعوات والله تسعدالقلب وتشرح  الصدر 
روح الله  يحرم النار على وجهك  يارب ويوفقك ياتوفيق وين ماتروح

----------


## aljameel

> مســـــــاء الخير او صبــــــــاح النور اى حاجة المهم انه يكون خير عليكم جميعا .. ابو مروان حبيب قلبى الى دبلرت الحساب على توصياته انهاردة مرتين .. المجنون مجنننننى

 الله يزيدك كمان وكمان وتدبل مليون قول يارب 
المجنون انا مجنني لاهو نازل ولا صاعد اسمه مجنون واليوم ياانا ياهو 
انا بعت واشتريت الفرق مع الاسبرد تقريبا 50 نقطة  
وبأذن الله اغلق الثنين على ربح 
هو المفروض ينزل لل 146.70 تقريبا لا هو الي نازل ولا هو الي طالع 
تحت 148 غصب عنه بينزل فوقها في كلام ثاني

----------


## ابو راجي

ندخل مع خضر ولا الصفقه بس لخضر لحاله

----------


## Leonardo

يااااااا رب بس انا مش طماع انا عاوز ادبلر 1000 مرة بس   :Big Grin: .. انا عندى عقد بيع من 147.36 فا و استوب 148.20 يا رب ما يوصل ليه عشان هشد فى شعرى كدا  :EEK!:

----------


## hhm75

> اخي ادخل شراء الان من السعر الحالي 
> والستوب 1.4780  
> ولو نزل عزز بعقد اخر شراء 
> والله الموفق  
> ممنوع الاغلاق اقل من 100 هو فيه والله اعلم كهدف قريب بأذن الله 200 لل 300 نقطة والله اعلم

  اخ ابو مروان هل هذه هي توصية الكيبل

----------


## توفيق12

> قول أمين وأنت معنا يارب 
> فعلا في دعوات والله تسعدالقلب وتشرح الصدر 
> روح الله يحرم النار على وجهك يارب ويوفقك ياتوفيق وين ماتروح

 يا حلاوة الدعوة
اللهم امين يارب لك ولنا ولكل الاخوة يارب

----------


## alshreef2005

> ندخل مع خضر ولا الصفقه بس لخضر لحاله

    :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:   انا ركبت معاه ههههههههههههههههههههه حرزل عليه 
بعد اذن اخون جميل برضوا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> ندخل مع خضر ولا الصفقه بس لخضر لحاله

 لا ياعم للجميع والربح بالقناعة

----------


## aljameel

> اخ ابو مروان هل هذه هي توصية الكيبل

 نعم اخي والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## Leonardo

هدف اليورو فرنك بتاع خضر كام يا استاذى .. على فكرة انا زيه خسران فى البورصة المصرية  :Big Grin:

----------


## العاشق

> لا ياعم للجميع والربح بالقناعة

 انا دخلت الصفقة لعيون اخونا خضر :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  بالتوفيق للجميع  همسة: مين خضر؟ انا مش شايفة معانا في الصفحة :016:

----------


## Leonardo

افتكر حضرتك قولت قبل كدا اليورو فرنك 1.5330 و يمكن اكتر .. صح كدا ؟؟  :016:

----------


## hhm75

> نعم اخي والله يرزقنا جميعا

  اللهم امين ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب :Eh S(7):

----------


## توفيق12

نعم كما قلت واكد على كلامي الاخ ابومروان اليورو ين نزل

----------


## Leonardo

و المجنون ايضا نزل و طلعت منه بربح الحمد لله بعد ما طلع عينى

----------


## mostafa_anwr

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة عم جميل يا عسل اى رايك فى شراء الدولار فرنك؟؟؟؟

----------


## رشدي

100 نقطة مكسب النهاردة من الدولار / والكندى ولسه الصفقة مفتوحة والأستوب رفعته ل 2150
 53نقطة من تذبذب المجنون ربنا يزيده جنان  
وعلى فكرة كمان انا داخل على الكندى بعقد كبير وكسبان كتير الحمد لله
حبيت بس اقول ان اليوم حققت اكبر مكسب  والبركة فى عم جميل وده عرفان بالــ جميل

----------


## alshreef2005

انا خرجت من المجنون  والحمد لله بكام عقد 3 تقريبا والحمد لله فيه منهم 50 و70 و 40 نقطه كده كفاي هالمحجنون معاى والحمد لله وجزاك الله خيرا اخوانا جميل بالتوفيق فى حياتك وعلىكد نيتك يعطيك ويبعد عندك  كل اللى مايرضالك بالخير

----------


## Leonardo

وانا خرجت بأخر عقد ليا فى المجنون بربح ايضا الحمد لله و بعد ما خرجت ب ثانية حصل تذبذب و نزل اكتر من 20 نقطة مرة واحدة .. يلا نصيبى كدا و الحمد لله على كل شىء

----------


## alshreef2005

صحيح ياشباب جزاكم الله خيرا انا دلوقتى مش عارف صفقه ايه مفتوحه ممكن حد يدلنا
علشان اخر 3 عقود للمجنون طلعت منه بسرعه قبل مايرجع تانى والحمد لله ب 70 نقطه بقبل مايرتد تانى

----------


## Leonardo

فيه صفقة يورو فرنك من 1.5050 كنا دخلنا شراء و الاستوب نفسها او 1.5000 والهدف كبير ان شاء الله .. و ممكن تراجع برضو الصفحات الى قبل كدا و ان شاء الله بالتوفيق

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير ماعليش شباب نمت شوي  
الحمد لله الجميع والله اعلم كسبان

----------


## aljameel

راقبو

----------


## aljameel

المجنون متوقع ارتداد والله اعلم الستوب 146.40

----------


## Leonardo

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله .. نوم العوافى  
اااااااااااه كسبانين الحمد لله بفضل الله ثم بفضلك .. كنت لسه قايم اصلى الفجر و هدعيلك يا استاذى

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين متوقع ارتداد والله اعلم الستوب 130.40

----------


## Leonardo

تقصد حضرتك ان المجنون هيرتد لفوق ؟

----------


## aljameel

لا للاستعجال الدخول بعد المراقبة 
والربح بالقناعة ولو تاكد الارتداد سنحدد بأذن الاهداف

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة وسأرجع لكم بأذن الله

----------


## alshreef2005

> فيه صفقة يورو فرنك من 1.5050 كنا دخلنا شراء و الاستوب نفسها او 1.5000 والهدف كبير ان شاء الله .. و ممكن تراجع برضو الصفحات الى قبل كدا و ان شاء الله بالتوفيق

  الف شكرا بجد انا كنت حنساه  اوكنت ناسى الصفقه ديه :Ohmy:  على الرغم فوق قلت داخل  بس نسيت التعب بس  لانى كنت اقفل واراقب المجنون والحمد لله طلعنا منه بخير وربح و3 عقود  معا   ومبارك للجميع  باذن الله   
شكرا اخى على ردك :Ongue: 
وربنا يكرمكم كلكم فى الرحله والعائله اللى هنا وربنا يخليه ويكرمه ويغفر له اخونا  جميعل على مجهوده معانا  وباذن الله كلنا نتقابل فى جنات الفردوس قولوا امين

----------


## Leonardo

يا باشا انت تأمر انا والله ما فاكر كل الصفقات لو كنت فاكرها كنت كتبتهالك لانى كنت مشغول مع المهبول  :CEDP Stealer Animation30: او المجنون كان مطلع عينى بس الحمد لله فى الاخر طلعت كسبان .. شكلك كدا بيقول انك مصرى مش كدا  :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بنتكلم عن المجنون GBP JPY 
على شأن صاحبنا لا يزعل جديد على الفوركس 
اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  
تكلمت انا من الاسبوع الماضي عن نقطة الارتداد والمفروض يذهب لها واكثر من مرة الان والله اعلم  
متوقع الاتجاه لها وهي 145.50 ومنها يبداء رحلة الصعود طبعا بعد التاكد من الارتداد منها ركزو  
متوقع الان ينزل شوي او يصعد نحن نراقب لو نزل شوي ثم يصعد والله اعلم مبدأيا 147.50  او اقل منها بس اتاكد سانوه بها ثم ينزل لل 145.50 وهنا مربط الفرس اما يواصل نزول او يرتد منها وندخل برحلة الصعود والله اعلم لو صدق التوقع بعد توفيق الله يكون هدفنا بأذن الله 151 و 153 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

لحضات اتاكد زيادة عن المجنون

----------


## Leonardo

> توصية لعيون خضر 
> يااخوان خضر تربطني به صداقه من صديق عزيز  والله لم اره الا بالمنتدى 
> ولاكن صديق لي بيتكلم بخضر ويوصف اخلاقه وتعامله  بشي الكثير واثق بصديقي 
> ولمست هذه الاخلاق بتعامله معنا فالمحترم يحترم 
> ومعلومتي تاجر وخاسر بالورصة المصرية الشي الكثير الله يعوض علية 
> والان من جديد داخل بالفوركس بمبلغ صغير والراجل تحت التجربة بالفوركس لو نجح 
> بيدخل فلوس الاسهم بالعملة وعليه توصيات من الصديق عدد اعظاء المنتدى  
> فاسمحو لي اشجعه واسحب رجله معنا عنده كم ارنب لا احتجناه اكيد بيرفع لنا الجوز الخاسر ونطلع ربحانين  
> الان يزعل على خضر  سامحني على المعلومات اخر مرة اتوب 
> ...

  

> اليورو استرالي 
> محتمل ينزل لل 1.8330 تقريبا وارتداد منها لو نزل وممكن يصعد بعض الشي وينزل 
> المهم راقبو النقطة اذا ارتد شراء  
> من 1.8280 لل 1.8335  والله اعلم راقبوه ارتداد شراء والله اعلم

  

> الباوند فرنك  فوق 1.6900 شراء والله اعلم هدفنا بأذن الله 1.7000 و 1.7100 و 1.7150 واذا واصل خير وبركة  او القناعة 
> الستوب نفسه 
> والله الموفق

  

> اليورو استرالي 
> محتمل ينزل لل 1.8330 تقريبا وارتداد منها لو نزل وممكن يصعد بعض الشي وينزل 
> المهم راقبو النقطة اذا ارتد شراء  
> من 1.8280 لل 1.8335 والله اعلم راقبوه ارتداد شراء والله اعلم

  

> اليورو ين لو صعد فوق 131.60 احتمال يواصل لل 132.30 تقريبا اما ارتداد او مواصلة صعود 
> تحتها للبيع طبعا بجميع الاحوال هدفنا بالنزول بأذن الله 129.50 والله اعلم او القناعة

 
للرفع و التذكير  :Drive1:

----------


## aljameel

الان

----------


## aljameel

الان المجنون لوصعد لل 147.40 لل 148 او مابينهم او احدهم  وارتد نزول لل 145.50 وارتد منها صعود والله اعلم التوقع السابق 
صحته 80 لل 90 % بأذن الله  
والله اعلم 
اجتهاد قابل للصوب والخطى

----------


## aljameel

ولو واصل نزول بعد 145.50 متوقع والله اعلم  144.50 و 143.70  
لست متاكد  انما توقع

----------


## q825

صبحك الله بالخير الجميل
لو سمحت كيف وضع اليورو فرنك

----------


## aljameel

اول  شي مبرووووك اليورو استرالي ماشاء الله مايقارب 170 بوقت قياسي 
اتمنى ان الجميع دخل به 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## aljameel

واليور ين كمان مبروووووووووك لمن دخل به باقي عن الهدف تقريبا 70 نقطة 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
والمجنون والباوند فرنك والله نسيت الباقي من كثرالتوصيات ماشاء الله اللهم زد وبارك 
امابالنسبة لليورو فرنك فقليل من الصبر شكله بينتظر باقي القروب من النزول ويصعد معهم  
او مخبي لنا مفاجئة الله يستر

----------


## aljameel

> صبحك الله بالخير الجميل
> لو سمحت كيف وضع اليورو فرنك

 هلا اخي  
صباح النور 
واقف في منطقة لا فوق ولا تحت اتوقع مخبي شي كعاداته شمعات طولها متر 
الاقرب ينتظر اليورو يخلص من النزول ثم يصعد والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والان استاذنكم للنوم ساعتان على شان الواحد يصحصح لسوق اوربا

----------


## khedr

الاخوه.......... الاعزاء
لا اجد من الكلمات
سو ي    دعاائي  ورجاائي لله
ان يدوم الحب والاحترام  بيننا 
وان يجمعنا في جناته 
كما جمع قلوبنا علي المحبه

----------


## alshreef2005

السلام عليكم مبروك عليكم صفقه اليورو فرانك ماشيه بعد ماكانت واقفه على فكره انا وضعت 5 عقود والاستوب 10 نقط فقط  لاربعه الاخرين بعد مارفتعت يعنى الحمد الله 
المشكله انا مش عارف الصفقه ايه الهدف بس ماشيه الحمد لله ماشيه 3 عقود بفضل الله 20 نقطه وعلى فوق ممكن حد بس يقلى الهدف اصلى عامله مفتوحه الهدف  علشان طماع  
وباذن اله صفقه مباركه للجميع 
يارب اكرمنا يارب قولوا امين 
وجزاك اله خيرا اخونا الجميل

----------


## alshreef2005

السلام عليكم دخلت بالعقد السادس والسابع وبرضوا الاستوب 10 فقط خليته دعواتكم معانا
بس كده انا عامل استوب للعقود الخمس الجداد مجموعهم والحمد لله كلهم 50 نقطه بس والسعر رافع 
********************************************
صحيح للعلم انا ماشى ارفع الاستوب للعقد القديم لنقطه الدخول ارباح بعد 15 نقطه وادخل شراء تانى
بكده العقد القديم مش من عندى على حساب نقاط الربح للعلم فقط علشان انا طماع كبير فى كرم ربنا 
ارباح باذن الله وخير للجميع اسبيبكم اصلى وانام ساعه

----------


## alshreef2005

ياجماعه اقلكم شى هنا بجد عيله واحده وربنا حيكرمنا باذن الله فى الدنيا والاخره ويجمعنا فى جناته امين يارب

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  
صباح الخير

----------


## forexex

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله...  صباح النور والسرور

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  اسعر الحالي 1.8361  للشراء من 1.8310 تقريبا   الستوب 1.8250  بس يصعد تقديم الستوب لمركز الدخول  الهدف بأذن الله 1.8600 والله اعلم  او القناعة  وبالله التوفيق  لا للاستعجال بينزل أن شاء الله  لو واصل نزول تحت 1.8300 يفضل الانتظار

----------


## sameer.alomari

صباح الخيرات

----------


## mido1989

المجنووووووووووووووون على فين 
افضل مناطق الدخول و الستوب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

المجنون  
والله اعلم متوقع نزول 
السعر الحالي 
147.40 
البيع عند 147.80 لو واصل صعود يفضل الانتطار 
الستوب 148.30 
وبالله التوفيق

----------


## alshreef2005

السلام عليكم اخى جميل هى صفقه اليورو فرنك هدفها كام عامله معاى 35 نقطه موجب بس مش عارف الهدف

----------


## توفيق12

صباح الخيراااات اخي ابومروان
فعلا نزل اليورو ين ليلة الامس رغما عنه واقتنصنا منه ما اقتنصنا ولله الحمد والمنة
ونتمنى اليوم ان يكون خيرا للجميع يارب ويكون كلو ارباح وفرح لجميع الاخوة
اللهم فرج كرب المكروبين والخاسرين واجعل الاربااح تنهال عليهم كالمطر واغفر لهم وارحمهم 
اللهم جاز الاخ ابومروان خير الجزاء في الدنيا والاخرة يارب واكتبه له الفردوس الاعلى 
اللهم ياااااااااااااااااااااااااارب اسالك اريكة جنب ابو مروان في الفردوس الاعلى ياااااارب 
امين امين امين امين امين
بسم الله توكلنا على الله

----------


## محمد موسي العبد

اخ الجميل  لوسمحت  الدولار ين   واليورو    دولار   كيف وضعهم

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يستعجل على المجنون راقبو 148.30 متوقع ارتداد

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

اليورو ين يا  جميل رايح فين

----------


## توفيق12

الا تتفق معي ان اليورو ين اتجاهه جنوبي
كسر ترند طويل على الاربع ساعات والان يختبر

----------


## mostafa_anwr

جزاك الله خير عم جميل على تعبك معنا وان شاء الله ارباح فى ارباح

----------


## عزوزصبحي

اخ جميل المجنون ارتداد على فين طلوع او نزول

----------


## aljameel

من دخل معي اليوم الصباح او البارح على الباوند فرنك يجني ربحه عند 1.7100 لل 1.7150 
اذا واصل صعود خير وبركة

----------


## aljameel

والكيبل من دخل معي يجني عند 1.5000 اذا واصل صعود يكون خير وبركة

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

المشكره لا اخ توفيق انو صعد تانى فوق الترند واغلق 4 ساعات فوقيه وهذه مشكله نخاف ان يككمل صعود

----------


## aljameel

شباب مااقدر الان اججاوب عليكم بتابع صفقاتي معليش 5 دقائق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون

----------


## aljameel

المجنون راقبو 147.40 147.10 و 146.80 متوقع ارتداد لو ارتد من احدهم واخترق 149 والله اعلم لل 151

----------


## aljameel

اليورو

----------


## aljameel

اليوررو ين رافبو 131.50 و 131.80 او مابينهم لو ارتد من احدهم متوقع صعود وساحدد اهدافه

----------


## mostafa1407

اليورو دولار
هل من توصية لصفقة خلال اليوم؟

----------


## aljameel

اليورو استرالي نزل لل 1.8338 وارتد لو واصل صعود نقول مبروك لمن دخل 
لو نزل مرة اخرى ممكن ياخذني معه نسانسي وزعلني الفرق نقطة الله يسامحه  
احد يقوله باقي ررررررررررررركاااااااااااااااااب خذهم معك مشوارك 300  
المهم نكد علي معوضه بأذن الله بأحسن منها أن شاء الله 
طمع معي صفقة قديمة

----------


## aljameel

لا ابشركم بيرجع لي اليورو استرالي  
بتلفون رجعته وبتشوفو  
وياخذني معه

----------


## Leonardo

هو اليورو استرالى من كام يا استاذى .. عشان اركب معاك   :Drive1: .. احجزلى مكان جمبك  :Big Grin:

----------


## الرفيق هاني

استاذ الجميل تنصح الآن بشراء اليورو استرالي ولا ننتظر ينزل لحتى 1.8310 متل ماحددت بالتوصية مسبقا؟

----------


## alshreef2005

السلام عليكم اخى الجميل هدف اليورو فرنك فين عامل معاى نقاط ومش عايز اقفل انا برفع الاستوب بس 
اقول كده كفايه امتى عامل معاى تقريبا 45 نقطه  ولا اكمل دلوقتى  5140  
ممكن اعرف الهدف

----------


## Leonardo

> السلام عليكم اخى الجميل هدف اليورو فرنك فين عامل معاى نقاط ومش عايز اقفل انا برفع الاستوب بس 
> اقول كده كفايه امتى عامل معاى تقريبا 45 نقطه  ولا اكمل دلوقتى  5140  
> ممكن اعرف الهدف

 على ما اعتقد استاذنا كان قال هدف ربما يصل لل 1.5330

----------


## توفيق12

الباوند دولار يا ابومروان
صعود ل 1.5000 ان شاء الله
صحيح ?

----------


## aljameel

معليش ياشباب كنت بالصلاة

----------


## alshreef2005

> على ما اعتقد استاذنا كان قال هدف ربما يصل لل 1.5330

  الف شكر    :015:  :015:

----------


## Leonardo

> الف شكر

 عفوا .. و اهو الاستاذ جه اهو كان بيصلى و اكيد هيرد عليك ان شاء الله   همسة :: انا داخل من 1.5092 و حاطط هدف ل 1.5200 ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

الباوند فرنك اي نزول للشراء واهدافه بأذن الله كما ذكرتها البارح 1.7100 و1.7150 و1.7200 ولو واصل صعود بالقناعة 
او الربح بالقناعة 
الكيبل اي نزول للشراء واهدافه بأذن الله 1.5000 و 1.5150  
والله اعلم 
اليورو استرالي لو نزل قريب من 1.8300 لل شراءءءءء وهدفه بأذن الله 1.8600 وذكرناه البارح واليوم الصباح ومن بعدها نقرر عليه لو واصل صعود خير وبركة  وساحدد اتجاه بس نوصل الهدف

----------


## aljameel

المجنون مثل ماذكرت قبل قليل مراقبة 148.30 تقريبا اخترقها سيتوجه لل 149 او قريب منها اخترقها لل 151 والله اعلم لو ارتد من 148.30 تقريبا ممكن ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد ولو اني اميل للصعود والله اعلم

----------


## Leonardo

استاذى .. الكيبل انا فاتح عقد شراء اساسى من 1.4919 و عقد اخر للمضاربة يصعد الى الهاى اروح بايع و ينزل ل قرب نقطة شرائى اشترى .. و الحمد لله حتى الان النقاط الى حصلت عليها من المضاربة ما يقارب ال 60 نقطة و لله الحمد  :Boxing:

----------


## aljameel

مبرووووووووك الباوند فرنك الحمد لله 1.7100 لسه باقي 30  نقطة 
تضحك علينا  
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## vron2005

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك اخي الجميل واتمنى لك التوفيق وللاخوه 
في انتظار اي اشارة  منك للدخول معك في اي صفقة

----------


## aljameel

غصب عنه الكيبل مو بكيفه 1.5000 وفوقها 10 بخشيش بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

كم الكيبل 1.5000 مبرووووووووووك 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## محمد موسي العبد

اخ جميل  انا عامل بيع على  اليور دولار     الدولار ين   وخسرنات معى  شو رايك  اتجاهه صعود ام هبوط

----------


## aljameel

والان اي نزول لل الباوند فرنك والكيبل فهو للشراءءءءءءءءء 
بدون استعجال نراقب وندخل صح بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

قلت لكم فوقها 30 والكيبل 10

----------


## vron2005

> غصب عنه الكيبل مو بكيفه 1.5000 وفوقها 10 بخشيش بأذن الله

   مبروك لك والى الاخوان وبانتظار المزيد واتمنى اكون ضيف موفق معاكم باذن الله

----------


## aljameel

اااااااه ياقلبي انا اغلقت الباوند  توقعت ينزل بأذن الله ينزلو وياخذونا معهم 
على العموم مبرووووووك 1.7150

----------


## محمد موسي العبد

اخ جميل  انا عامل بيع على  اليور دولار     الدولار ين   وخسرنات معى  شو رايك  اتجاهه صعود ام هبوط

----------


## aljameel

> اخ جميل انا عامل بيع على اليور دولار الدولار ين وخسرنات معى شو رايك اتجاهه صعود ام هبوط

 أن شاء الله ينزلو

----------


## aljameel

الباوند فرنك من 1.7020 لل 1.7070 مناطق شراء والهدف بأذن الله 1.7200 وفوق  
لو نزل تحت 1.7000 يفضل الانتظار راقبو والتوفيق  من الله

----------


## Leonardo

استاذى .. الباوند دولار ممكن يريح شوية قبل مواصلة الصعود ؟

----------


## alshreef2005

> غصب عنه الكيبل مو بكيفه 1.5000 وفوقها 10 بخشيش بأذن الله

  مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووك عليكم جميع 
وجزاك خيرا دكتور اسامه

----------


## vron2005

كم تنصحنا بشراء الكيبل اخي الجميل 
انتظر اول صفقة معاك ومفرغ نفس لها اليوم

----------


## ابو راجي

اليورو ين ممكن ينزل

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين ممكن ينزل

  
بأذن الله ينزل انا معك داخل بيع الله كريم ينزل هو والمجنون

----------


## Leonardo

طيب بالنسبة للكيبل يا استاذى مش هيريح شوية تحت 1.5000 قبل ما يواصل صعود

----------


## aljameel

> كم تنصحنا بشراء الكيبل اخي الجميل 
> انتظر اول صفقة معاك ومفرغ نفس لها اليوم

 خلينا نراقبه انت راقب من 950 لل 900 احتمال ينزل لها ويرتد والله اعلم  
لو واصل ننزول يفضل الانتظار

----------


## aljameel

شباب طولو بالكم علي شوي  
انا داخل بصفقة كبيرة على المجنون بيع ونمت عنها جالس افكر كيف اطلع منها بدون خسارة بدي اخربها اخذ مقابلها الضعف وحتى اللحضة المجنون محيرني لا هو الي طالع ولا نازل  
على العموم والله اعلم لو نزل فهو سيصعد مرة اخرى عند 151 وفوق بأذن الله

----------


## vron2005

> خلينا نراقبه انت راقب من 950 لل 900 احتمال ينزل لها ويرتد والله اعلم  
> لو واصل ننزول يفضل الانتظار

   شكرا لك عزيزي هل تنصح بالدخول بعقد واحد عند 950 واذا نزل اعزز او لا تنصح

----------


## MR_ADEL

مفيش فايدة في اليورو ,,,,,,,,مش عايز يعلم الادب

----------


## ابو راجي

كم حاط استب اليورو ين استاذ جميل

----------


## aljameel

> كم حاط استب اليورو ين استاذ جميل

 بصراحة انا مااضع استوب 
لاكن لا احد يضعني مقياس نصيحة

----------


## alshaweesh

> شباب طولو بالكم علي شوي  
> انا داخل بصفقة كبيرة على المجنون بيع ونمت عنها جالس افكر كيف اطلع منها بدون خسارة بدي اخربها اخذ مقابلها الضعف وحتى اللحضة المجنون محيرني لا هو الي طالع ولا نازل  
> على العموم والله اعلم لو نزل فهو سيصعد مرة اخرى عند 151 وفوق بأذن الله

 والله يا غالي انا زيك علقت بالمجنون
وان شاء الله خير

----------


## بوجود

جزاك الله خير اخي الجميل 
انا دخلت شراء دولار الامريكي/دولار الكندي بـ 12141 
والا نزل الى12102 
شرايك يالحبيب

----------


## forexex

أخ جميل... هل  ادخل شرا في اليورو استرالي؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

شوفو الان اليورو استرالي يطلع ومجمعوة الباوند تنزل والله اعلم للمراقبة  
لان اليورو استرالي وصل لنقطة الشراء 1.63100 بأذن الله يرتد منها

----------


## aljameel

المجنون لو نزل متوقع والله اعلم 
راقبوه من 147.90 لل 147.10 متوقع ارتاد من احدها او مابينهم والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> أخ جميل... هل ادخل شرا في اليورو استرالي؟؟؟

 ادخل اخي الستوب 1.6240 والله الموفق 
المهم رفع الستوب مع الارتفاع

----------


## تداولaaa

السلام عليكم 
اخ جميل ما هي نظرتك لليورو استرليني.. هل مازال للنزول بقيه؟ هل تنصح بالشراء من هنا والتعزيز من اسفل؟ 
 الله يكرمك

----------


## الرفيق هاني

استاذ جميل تنصحنا نشتري يورو / استرالي الآن يا الغالي؟

----------


## Leonardo

استاذى .. اليورو فرنك مواصل صعود ولا فى اى متغيرات لانه بدأ يريح تانى

----------


## aljameel

> استاذ جميل تنصحنا نشتري يورو / استرالي الآن يا الغالي؟

 هلا اخي توكل على الله 
المهم يكون فوق 1.63000 افضل والهدف بأذن الله 1.6600 او القناعة

----------


## aljameel

الله لا  يعلق احد هذا اليورو ين بينزل

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين راقبو ه عند 130.70 والله اعلم بيرتد منها 
لو ارتد منها بيروح بأذن الله لل 132.20 والله اعلم

----------


## ابو راجي

شو اكتر نقطة ممكن يرتد منها و هوة نازل و اكبر نقطة ممكن يرتد منها و هوة طالع بالنسبه لليورو ين  معلش تحملني ياجميل

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل راقبو ال 900 اما ارتداد او يواصل والله اعلم

----------


## vron2005

اخي الجميل نشترى باوند الان

----------


## aljameel

> شو اكتر نقطة ممكن يرتد منها و هوة نازل و اكبر نقطة ممكن يرتد منها و هوة طالع بالنسبه لليورو ين  معلش تحملني ياجميل

 المهمه  130.70 والله اعلم لو ارتد مثل ماقلت 132.20 وممكن اكثر 
الي اتمناه ينزل الله لا يخسر احد

----------


## aljameel

العالم كلها نزلت وصاحبي مكانك راوح شكله خايف مني  
لاكن سأنتقم منه شر انتقام بأذن الله

----------


## ahmadj

اخ الجميل مساء الخير ان نزل اليورو ين للحدود 130700 ناخد شراء 
ولك الشكر

----------


## sherefesam

> العالم كلها نزلت وصاحبي مكانك راوح شكله خايف مني  
> لاكن سأنتقم منه شر انتقام بأذن الله

   :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljameel

> اخ الجميل مساء الخير ان نزل اليورو ين للحدود 130700 ناخد شراء 
> ولك الشكر

 راقبه لو ارتد منها  ادخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد والله اعلم

----------


## ابو نوران

السلام عليكم والله توي جاي من العمل وشفت السوق ودخلت اليورو دولار شراء من السعر الحالي بهدف قليل والله يستر

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم والله توي جاي من العمل وشفت السوق ودخلت اليورو دولار شراء من السعر الحالي بهدف قليل والله يستر

 اخي اخينا ماجد موصي بها الله يكتب لك الرزق

----------


## saleh1

ايش اخبار اليورو دولار استرالي

----------


## aljameel

> ايش اخبار اليورو دولار استرالي

 الان نزل تحت 1.6300 لا للدخول

----------


## aljameel

يامجنون غصب عنك تنزل مو بكيفك  
مافي بالبلد الا هالولد

----------


## m.abdsatar

ياريت يا اخواني تقولولي رايكم اية باليورو ين الان

----------


## saleh1

اظن سيبدأ الارتداد

----------


## saleh1

> الان نزل تحت 1.6300 لا للدخول

 اظن سيبدأ الارتداد

----------


## محمد موسي العبد

ممكن ناخذ مركز بيع على المجنون ابو   جميل

----------


## توفيق12

اعتقد اليورو دولار لازم ينزل شوي ومن ثم رحلة الصعود

----------


## Leonardo

استاذى طمنا على الباوند دولار

----------


## بوغدير

والله يا بو مروان شكل صاحبنا المجنو راح يقول لنا هودعك 
ونشوفه فوق

----------


## بوغدير

امممم 
بو مروان شكل المجنون يخاف منك ولا مضبطه انت  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الرفيق هاني

أنا اليورو / ين السعر ضرب عندي على الستوب لوز--- خلاص هيك يا استاذ الجميل ولا في فرص تانية على اليورو / ين تنصحني فيها

----------


## M-elgendy

> امممم 
> بو مروان شكل المجنون يخاف منك ولا مضبطه انت

 يابوغدير هقولك انا عالحكايه  
المجنون واخد باله ان احنا مراقبينه
و هيفضل واقف مكانه لغاية ما احنا نزهق من السوق ونتركه لحاله
و اول ما يشوفنا مش موجودين وصرفنا نظر عنه
ساعتها هيطير 
هوا فاكر نفسه مجنون زكى 
بس احنا ازكى منه وهنراقبه واحنا متنكرين  :Big Grin:

----------


## sherefesam

> يابوغدير هقولك انا عالحكايه  
> المجنون واخد باله ان احنا مراقبينه
> و هيفضل واقف مكانه لغاية ما احنا نزهق من السوق ونتركه لحاله
> و اول ما يشوفنا مش موجودين وصرفنا نظر عنه
> ساعتها هيطير 
> هوا فاكر نفسه مجنون زكى 
> بس احنا ازكى منه وهنراقبه واحنا متنكرين

   :Teeth Smile:  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## بوغدير

> يابوغدير هقولك انا عالحكايه  
> المجنون واخد باله ان احنا مراقبينه
> و هيفضل واقف مكانه لغاية ما احنا نزهق من السوق ونتركه لحاله
> و اول ما يشوفنا مش موجودين وصرفنا نظر عنه
> ساعتها هيطير 
> هوا فاكر نفسه مجنون زكى 
> بس احنا ازكى منه وهنراقبه واحنا متنكرين

 والله يا محمد لا راضي يرضي الدببه ولا يرضي الثيران 
بس واحد لو قول له فوق راح يسمع كلامه   بو مروان

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل يا عسل اليورو استرالى للشراء ولا ية؟؟وجزاك الله خير

----------


## sameer.alomari

والله اليورو استرالي دخلنا فيه شراء من مبارح و للان خسرانين
انا زدت الستوب شوي  
قوللنا شو رايك يا ابو مروان نعزز و لا شو؟

----------


## saleh1

انا ايضا زدت الستوب

----------


## al3adi

يا اخوان فرصه ممتازه على المجنون  
في حالة خروجه ن المربع هذا فوق او تحت سوف يكون هناك حركه قويه  
انظر للرسم  
وفقكم الله جميعا الى رزق بلا حدود 
وننتظر التعليق من اخونا الجميل

----------


## saleh1

يا اخوان هل في اخبار عن اليور دولار اس

----------


## الرفيق هاني

يا جماعة اليورو / استرالي شو وضعه شايفوا ساحبها نزول ما فيه اي توصية عليه يا استاذ الجميل؟

----------


## saleh1

الخسارة تزيد تزيد

----------


## saleh1

بدأ في تحرك ان شاء الله يبدأ مشوار الربح

----------


## FLEX ZEE

بسال بخصوص اليورو فرنك انا شاريه من 1.5139

----------


## saleh1

يا اخوان شو اخباركم مع اليورو والاسترالي هل ضرب ستوب ول لسه

----------


## الرفيق هاني

شو شباب ما فيش توصيات للاستاذ الجميل اليوم؟

----------


## sherefesam

> شو شباب ما فيش توصيات للاستاذ الجميل اليوم؟

  يبدوا ان هناك احد اخذه منا و نحن في ا مس الحاجه له الان

----------


## saleh1

> شو شباب ما فيش توصيات للاستاذ الجميل اليوم؟

 كان في توصية من امبارح احنا مازلنا داخلين فيه والخسارة فيه الان كبيرة لكن حسب الاستاذ 
ستربح باذن الله
وكانت التوصية
شراء
اوروا دولار استرالي من 1.8300 اخذ الربح 1.8600
ولكن السعر الان 1.852 ومازلنا ننتظر الصعود

----------


## لبنان

> كان في توصية من امبارح احنا مازلنا داخلين فيه والخسارة فيه الان كبيرة لكن حسب الاستاذ 
> ستربح باذن الله
> وكانت التوصية
> شراء
> اوروا دولار استرالي من 1.8300 اخذ الربح 1.8600
> ولكن السعر الان 1.852 ومازلنا ننتظر الصعود

   السلام عليكم  اخي الكريم  ارجو ان تقراء التوصيه جيدا  حرصا على اموالك  لان المعلم ابو مروان  كان قد اوصى بان نقطة الارتداد هي الستوب او 1.8250  على ما اعتقد فانا كنت واضع الستوب على نقطة  الارتداد والحمد لله  لم اخسر اسال الله ان يعوض عليكم

----------


## الرفيق هاني

أها بعرف بس الاستاذ الجميل معودنا كل يوم بعد الساعة 12 في توصيات جديدة

----------


## saleh1

> السلام عليكم  اخي الكريم  ارجو ان تقراء التوصيه جيدا  حرصا على اموالك  لان المعلم ابو مروان  كان قد اوصى بان نقطة الارتداد هي الستوب او 1.8250  على ما اعتقد فانا كنت واضع الستوب على نقطة  الارتداد والحمد لله  لم اخسر اسال الله ان يعوض عليكم

 انا اعلم ذلك اخي شكرا لك
لكن هناك من هو مستمر في الصفقة

----------


## FLEX ZEE

> بسال بخصوص اليورو فرنك انا شاريه من 1.5139

    اعااااااااااااااااااااااده

----------


## sameer.alomari

> اعااااااااااااااااااااااده

 اذا بتسمحلي أعطيك الي انا شايفه و هو رأي شخصي
اليورو فرنك حاول يكسر 1.5106 ثلاث مرات و فشل لذلك احتمال الصعود وارد و لكن منطقة دخولك او بالأحرى النقطة 1.5137 هي نقطة مقاومة قوية و يمكن يرتد منها و هي نقطة ملاصقة لخط الترند العلويعلى فريم الساعه أما على فريم الأربع ساعات فهي قريبة من المحور و اذا اخترقها سيذهب الى 1.5167 و ثم الى 1.5198 و بعدها 1.5228 
أنا شايف خليك ماسك على الشراء و اذا أغلقت الساعه فوق 1.5106 كما هو الحال الان يمكن التعزيز والله أعلم 
الكلمه الاولى و الاخيرة للأخ أبومروان بس أنا حبيت أشاركك و أعطيك رأيي
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## FLEX ZEE

شكرا جزيلا  على الرد    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## العاشق

السلام عليكم اخواني  الذين يسالوا عن اليورو استرالي يجب التمسك بالصفقة اخواني ما ضل فيها ستوب لوز هذا الزوج من الكروسات وسبب انخفاض الزوج هو ارتفاع الاسترالي دولار لاختبار هاي الامس عند 0.7300 والمؤشرات اللي عندي تشير الى ان هذا الزوج على فريم ال ال 5 دقائق و الربع ساعة هابط في حين ان الزوج اللي داخلين عليه على نفس الفريمات في طريقه للارتفاع قولوا آمين  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## الرفيق هاني

شو شباب ما في توصيات اليوم؟

----------


## العاشق

> شو شباب ما في توصيات اليوم؟

 اهلا بالرفيق  :Eh S(7):  اليوم الاخ ابو مروان ما شفناه الغايب عذره معاه والله يطمنا عليه تحياتي لك

----------


## محمد موسي العبد

مرحبا  للجميع ممكن ناخذ اليور فرنك شراء من هذه النقطة  اتمنى الجواب بسرعة

----------


## m.abdsatar

ممكن المساعدة والافادة بالرأي نحو اليورو استرالي إتجاة المتوقع

----------


## الرفيق هاني

هلا بالرفيق العاشق انشالله ينزللنا بتوصية حلوة هيك متل العادة ويطمنا عنو يارب 
تحياتي الك كمااااااان

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم

----------


## aljameel

من اراد االدخول شراء الكيبل الا ن هدف قريب بأذن الله 1.5100

----------


## 10001

عليكم السلام 
هل نشترى باوند

----------


## Leonardo

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله .. اهلا يا استاذنا

----------


## Leonardo

و بالنسبة للمجنون يا استاذنا

----------


## aljameel

المجنون فرصة دخول الان والستوب 149.30 الهدف بأذن الله 151

----------


## aljameel

انا بالمجنون دخلت والكيبل بعقد كبيررررررررررر 
ادعولي

----------


## Leonardo

وانا دخلت بالمجنون و الكيبل ايضا .. بالتوفيق استاذى لك و لنا جميعا

----------


## sherefesam

> انا بالمجنون دخلت والكيبل بعقد كبيررررررررررر 
> ادعولي

 
ربنا يوفقك يا جميل باشا,, ويجعل ارباحك اضعاف اضعاف ما تتمنى    :Hands:  :Hands:   امييييييييييييييين يا رب  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## Abo Maged

ربنا يعطيك ماتريد لأنك شخص فاضل ومحترم بارك الله  فيك ورزقك الفردوس

----------


## M-elgendy

> انا بالمجنون دخلت والكيبل بعقد كبيررررررررررر 
> ادعولي

 والله يابومروان الله هيوفقك ويرزقك الكثير بإذن الله
لانك فاعل خير .. والله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عمله سواء فى الدنيا او فى الاخر 
الله يرزقك خير ويبعدك عن كل شر وخساره  
قول اميييين  :Eh S(7):

----------


## لبنان

> انا بالمجنون دخلت والكيبل بعقد كبيررررررررررر 
> ادعولي

 الله يرزقك يا معلم

----------


## aljameel

اهداف الكيبل 1.5100 و 1.5150 بأذن الله 
المجنون اهدافه بأذن الله 151 و 152

----------


## العاشق

بالتوفيق اخوي ابو مروان

----------


## توفيق12

كم ستوب الباوند

----------


## aljameel

> كم ستوب الباوند

 1.5020

----------


## franco195

بالنسبه لليورو دولار يا استذنا  
ايه رايك فى البيع

----------


## بوغدير

وعليكم السلام ياهلا بو مروان

----------


## Leonardo

يعنى نستغل برضو اى نزول تصحيحى للباوند و نشترى ؟

----------


## توفيق12

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله يارب

----------


## بوغدير

> انا بالمجنون دخلت والكيبل بعقد كبيررررررررررر 
> ادعولي

 موفق يا بو مروان وعسى الله يرزقنا ويرزقك كل الخير

----------


## aljameel

> بالنسبه لليورو دولار يا استذنا

 اليورو دولار فوق 1.3240 بأذن الله هدفه 1.3500 هدف اول وله هدف ثاني بس يوصل الهدف الاول ذكرني واقولك الهدف الثاني

----------


## aljameel

> يعنى نستغل برضو اى نزول تصحيحى للباوند و نشترى ؟

  
نعم اخي

----------


## aljameel

ثلاث توصيات والستوب صغير  
  بأذن الله نتوفق بها قولو يارب

----------


## Leonardo

بالتوفيق يا رب ان شاء الله الى الاهداف

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين والله اعلم متوقع صعود 
السعر الحالي 131.67 
الهدف بأذن الله 132.70 
الستوب 131.40 
والله الموفق

----------


## Leonardo

احب انا التوصيات الى بتسوبات صغيرة دى بحس ان حضرتك متأكد 100 % منها و انهار رايحة لهدفها و مش هتضرب استوب لوز .. بس الكيبل و المجنون زى ميكونوا واقفين مستنين حاجة معينة تحصل مش عارف ليه

----------


## aljameel

> احب انا التوصيات الى بتسوبات صغيرة دى بحس ان حضرتك متأكد 100 % منها و انهار رايحة لهدفها و مش هتضرب استوب لوز .. بس الكيبل و المجنون زى ميكونوا واقفين مستنين حاجة معينة تحصل مش عارف ليه

 مافي منهم خوف  
اطمنك اكثر انا داخل بالمجنون والكيبل 50% من الحساب 
يارب تدبيله

----------


## Leonardo

> مافي منهم خوف  
> اطمنك اكثر انا داخل بالمجنون والكيبل 50% من الحساب 
> يارب تدبيله

 انا مطمئن جدا يا استاذى لانى متوكل على الله اولا ثم على ثقتى فى توصيات حضرتك الى ياما نفعتنى كثيرا .. و خير ان شاء الله .. يا رب تدبيله ليك ان شاء الله  :Good:

----------


## sherefesam

> مافي منهم خوف  
> اطمنك اكثر انا داخل بالمجنون والكيبل 50% من الحساب 
> يارب تدبيله

 
ياااااااااا رب :Hands:  :Hands:    :Eh S(7):  تستاهل و الله يا ابو مروان اكثر من تدبيله كمان :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

انا رجل مغامر من الدرجة الاول  
شباب رجاء لا احد يغامر مثلي

----------


## Leonardo

طيب هو ليه عمال ينزل كدا كل شوية يلمس منطقة ال 1.5040 - 1.5051 و يصعد تانى و ينزل تانى وهكذا

----------


## salim2

معك وبالتوفيق لنا جميعا.  
ويوما مباركا طيبا وربح وفير.

----------


## بوغدير

عسى الله يوفقك يا بو مروان والله تستاهل كل خير 
على الاقل احنا ندعيلك وربنا يستجيبها ويرزقك بالدنيا والاخره

----------


## aljameel

> طيب هو ليه عمال ينزل كدا كل شوية يلمس منطقة ال 1.5040 - 1.5051 و يصعد تانى و ينزل تانى وهكذا

 بيرجع للوراء بياخذ عزم والله اعلم

----------


## Leonardo

اخد عزم كبير شوية لدرجة ان المجنون و اليورو ين ضرب الاستوب .. الحمد لله على كل شىء

----------


## 10001

ايش اللى حصل

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
لا احد يسأل النفسية نص ونص خدعني

----------


## sherefesam

> اخد عزم كبير شوية لدرجة ان المجنون و اليورو ين ضرب الاستوب .. الحمد لله على كل شىء

  هذا بسبب الاخبار

----------


## M-elgendy

> هذا بسبب الاخبار

 خبر ايه ؟؟

----------


## العاشق

اخوي ابو مروان  ما هذا السقوط الحرّ للكيبل؟؟

----------


## Leonardo

اخبار ايه دى الى تخلى الباوند ينزل 70 نقطة فى دقيقتين

----------


## sherefesam

> اخبار ايه دى الى تخلى الباوند ينزل 70 نقطة فى دقيقتين

  انا جالي تنبيه من شركة marketiva اربع  مرات يعني اربع اخبار متتاليه قد يكون هذا هو السبب و الله اعلم....

----------


## sherefesam

ما هو تفسيرك لما حدث الان يا استاذ جميل ؟؟ :016:  :016:

----------


## العاشق

اخوي ابو مروان طمني عن وضعك؟ ان شاء الله الامور ماشية معك كما يجب :Hands:  :Hands:  ارجو ان تكون استفدت من مغامرتك ب 50% من رأس المال؟ انا حاليا مثلك مغامر لكن على اليورو استرالي اعتقد انه الان في مناطق شراء مناسبة

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي ابو مروان طمني عن وضعك؟ ان شاء الله الامور ماشية معك كما يجب ارجو ان تكون استفدت من مغامرتك ب 50% من رأس المال؟ انا حاليا مثلك مغامر لكن على اليورو استرالي اعتقد انه الان في مناطق شراء مناسبة

 انا تاجر مثل ما اتقبل الربح اتقبل الخسارة  
عادي بالنسبة لي 
انا عشانكم زعلان 
ماهي مكتوبه لنا بأذن الله تتعوض بأحسن منها 
هذه ضرب استوبات من شركات الوساطة والله اعلم 
لاكن نقول حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## franco195

اخى اليورو باوند فى النازل وصل 1.3205 
اول ارتداد ليه امته ؟

----------


## aljameel

> انا تاجر مثل ما اتقبل الربح اتقبل الخسارة  
> عادي بالنسبة لي 
> انا عشانكم زعلان 
> ماهي مكتوبه لنا بأذن الله تتعوض بأحسن منها 
> هذه ضرب استوبات من شركات الوساطة والله اعلم 
> لاكن نقول حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

 لا أستغفر الله ضلمنا الناس 
هذا النزول فيه اخبار والله اعلم

----------


## العاشق

تدري اخوي ابو مروان الحمد لله انا ما خسرت كنت بايع بعدة عقود بمتوسط 520 وبهدف 30 نقطة تقريبا النقطة تقريبا ب 10 دولار يعني اسكالبينج ولكن بسبب ثقتي المطلقة بشخصك الكريم تخليت عنها بربح نقطة او نقطتين ان شاء الله معوضة يا اخوي :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  وشو رايك باليورو استرالي دولار الحين؟ انا داخل شراء بمتوسط 1.8190 وبعقود دسمة

----------


## بوغدير

الله يعوض علينا وعليك اخوي بو مروان 
انا مثلك داخل بنسبه كبيره بس ان شاء الله انت مالك سبب لأني ماخذ عقود قبل لا توصي بالمجنون 
ربك مو كاتب لنا الرزق وكل واحد ياخذ رزقه والله يعوض علينا  
ما ادري هل الخبر هذا يأثر ولا لأ ما ادري  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t69052.html

----------


## sherefesam

> اخبار ايه دى الى تخلى الباوند ينزل 70 نقطة فى دقيقتين

  

> انا جالي تنبيه من شركة marketiva اربع  مرات يعني اربع اخبار متتاليه قد يكون هذا هو السبب و الله اعلم....

  

> لا أستغفر الله ضلمنا الناس 
> هذا النزول فيه اخبار والله اعلم

  مش قولتلك يا استاذ بورصجي

----------


## Leonardo

ايوة اخدت بالى لما راجعت المفكرة الاقتصادية .. الحمد لله على كل شىء و تتعوض ان شاء الله

----------


## sherefesam

من فضل ابو مروان علينا انو وضع ستوب صغييير   :015: يا ابو مروان يا معلم :015:

----------


## بوغدير

تراجع متوسط سهم نيكاي الياباني بواقع 1.1% . كما تراجع مؤشر الفاينينشيال تايمز100 البريطاني في فترة تداولات الظهيرة بواقع 0.9%  امممم يعني معقول هذا السبب

----------


## aljameel

> تدري اخوي ابو مروان الحمد لله انا ما خسرت كنت بايع بعدة عقود بمتوسط 520 وبهدف 30 نقطة تقريبا النقطة تقريبا ب 10 دولار يعني اسكالبينج ولكن بسبب ثقتي المطلقة بشخصك الكريم تخليت عنها بربح نقطة او نقطتين ان شاء الله معوضة يا اخوي وشو رايك باليورو استرالي دولار الحين؟ انا داخل شراء بمتوسط 1.8190 وبعقود دسمة

  
اشكرك على الثقة والله اعتز
والله الذي لا اله الا هو  كنت متاكد من الصعود 99%  كاشارتات ولاكن خبر يقتل شارت
شوف انا تاجر للامانة الحمد لله بخير والفوركس بصراحة ماخذه تسلية 
وازعل اذا كان احد خسر بسببي ولو 5 نقاط لاني مااعرف ضروف الناس انا عن نفسي لايؤثر على الحمد لله لأني ليس هدفي بالحياة انما احب اساعد والمقابل الاجر والله شاهد  
 دخلت بنسبة كبيرة انا عملت 5 صفقات شراء اربعة بمعدل 149 الخامسة هي الكارثة عززت بها 149.63 والصفقة كبيره  كنت بنتقم من المجنون لانه امس خسرت كنت بائع من 147.40 السبب انا نمت للامانة ونزل تحت 146 صحيت الا وهو قريب من 149 الليلة اغلقت البيع بعد ماتاكدت من الصعود بخسارة بالنهاية طلعت بخسارة كمعدل خيرها في غيرها بأذن الله 
المجنون انا مسميه ابو العطاء بيعطي نقاط ماشاء الله بس تكون حذر منه اهم شي الستوب
في ايام اخذ منه فوق  500 نقطة باليوم عقود معقولة بس اكبر العقد يخذلني 
المجنون من الاسبوع الماضي وهذا الاسبوع غريب جدا لا اعرف السبب كمؤاشرات بتقول صاعد يعكس والله غريبه حتى اللحضة هذه مؤاشراته بتقول صاعد لل 151 وفوق ليش ينزل والله لا اعرف حيرني طبعا السبب بالين 
اليورو استرالي المفروض يصعد لل 1.8900 ومن هنا اما يواصل صعود او ينزل ويعمل قاع جديد 
هو فوق 1.8190 بصرحة جيد تحتها تحسب له حساب فأنت ضع الستوب 8190  
والله يبعد عنا الخسارة ويرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعوض علينا وعليك اخوي بو مروان  انا مثلك داخل بنسبه كبيره بس ان شاء الله انت مالك سبب لأني ماخذ عقود قبل لا توصي بالمجنون  ربك مو كاتب لنا الرزق وكل واحد ياخذ رزقه والله يعوض علينا   ما ادري هل الخبر هذا يأثر ولا لأ ما ادري  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t69052.html

 والله يا بوغدير الاخبار اكيد لها تأثير ولاكن معلوماتي فيها متواضعه

----------


## بلال سلامه

> اشكرك على الثقة والله اعتز
> والله الذي لا اله الا هو  كنت متاكد من الصعود 99%  كاشارتات ولاكن خبر يقتل شارت
> شوف انا تاجر للامانة الحمد لله بخير والفوركس بصراحة ماخذه تسلية 
> وازعل اذا كان احد خسر بسببي ولو 5 نقاط لاني مااعرف ضروف الناس انا عن نفسي لايؤثر على الحمد لله لأني ليس هدفي بالحياة انما احب اساعد والمقابل الاجر والله شاهد  
>  دخلت بنسبة كبيرة انا عملت 5 صفقات شراء اربعة بمعدل 149 الخامسة هي الكارثة عززت بها 149.63 والصفقة كبيره  كنت بنتقم من المجنون لانه امس خسرت كنت بائع من 147.40 السبب انا نمت للامانة ونزل تحت 146 صحيت الا وهو قريب من 149 الليلة اغلقت البيع بعد ماتاكدت من الصعود بخسارة بالنهاية طلعت بخسارة كمعدل خيرها في غيرها بأذن الله 
> المجنون انا مسميه ابو العطاء بيعطي نقاط ماشاء الله بس تكون حذر منه اهم شي الستوب
> في ايام اخذ منه فوق  500 نقطة باليوم عقود معقولة بس اكبر العقد يخذلني 
> المجنون من الاسبوع الماضي وهذا الاسبوع غريب جدا لا اعرف السبب كمؤاشرات بتقول صاعد يعكس والله غريبه حتى اللحضة هذه مؤاشراته بتقول صاعد لل 151 وفوق ليش ينزل والله لا اعرف حيرني طبعا السبب بالين 
> والله يبعد عنا الخسارة ويرزقنا جميعا

  نفس الصفقات وكما حصل معي تماماً!!!!   بعتو,,, طلع لـ 149 ولما تأكدنا من الصعود دخلنا بقوة...  نزل بقوة!!  الله المستعان

----------


## رشدي

> لا أستغفر الله ضلمنا الناس 
> هذا النزول فيه اخبار والله اعلم

 انا طلبت من سيادتكم متابعة الأخبار من قبل
بس والله العظيم انا زعلان على خسارتك كأنى انا اللى خسران
مع انى فاتح عقد كبير برضه شراء من الأمس على المجنون من سعر 148.34
ولسه مفتوح لغايت الآن بمكسب عايم 40 نقطة
 اعتقد انه صحح نزول وطالع تانى 
ربنا يعوض عليك يا أستاذنا وعلى كل الخسرانين ويارب ماتشوف خسارة تانى

----------


## salim2

ربنا كريم والمؤشرات لا أثق فيها دائما خداعة. ربما الخبر أثر على السوق وانغكس السعر ، وهذه الأمور واردة في الفوركس وليست غريبة.

----------


## ساحر الفوركس

الاخ الجميل ويش توقعاتك ل EUR/CHF   وشكرا وبارك الله فيك

----------


## ابو راجي

استاذنا الجميل احنا بعدنا داخلين بالتوصية اللي خصيتها لاخونا خضر اليورو فرنك صحيح ولا طرا شي جديد عليها والاستب 1.5050

----------


## khedr

> استاذنا الجميل احنا بعدنا داخلين بالتوصية اللي خصيتها لاخونا خضر اليورو فرنك صحيح ولا طرا شي جديد عليها والاستب 1.5050

 شفت  مخصوصه لأخوك خضر
ايه اللي دخلك :Teeth Smile: 
بس  ان شاااء الله خير 
خليك معنا  وان شاااء الله 
سنري منهااا الخير
ومعنا الحبيب  الجميل :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو راجي

والله اني بحبك يا خضر
و احب مداخلاتك بتخفف التوتر اللي الواحد فيه

----------


## khedr

> والله اني بحبك يا خضر
> و احب مداخلاتك بتخفف التوتر اللي الواحد فيه

 بس  اوعي الناااظر 
يكون هنا    :Inlove:

----------


## alhendal

الحمد لله بفضل الله ثم بفضلك طبعا انا محقق الى الان 600نقطة واكثر  والله ما ندري شنقولك يا أبو مروان مانجازيك إلا بالدعاء 
يا شباب هذا واجب علينا ...إنا ما ننساه بدعواتنا في ظهر الغيب 
الله يوفقك ويجزاك خير ويرضى عليك ويرزقك

----------


## توفيق12

للاسف هاردلك لنا بخصوص الباوند
ان شاء الله نعوض

----------


## توفيق12

حقق زوج الجنيه الإسترليني مقابل الدولار محاولة أخرى لاختراق مستويات المقاومة الفرعية ومحاولة الوصول إلى المستوى المنتظر عند 1.5100 إلا أنه توقف عند مستوى 1.5070 تقريباً وعاد ليجري بعض التصحيح الهابط. نتوقع أن يكمل السعر تصحيحه الهابط نحو مستويات 1.4970 – 1.4945 حول مستوى اختراق المقاومة المحورية 1.4960 للتخلص من العزم السلبي الذي يظهر على الرسم البياني لأربع ساعات قبل مواصلة الارتفاع لاستهداف مستوى المقاومة التالي والذي ارتفاع إلى 1.5130 ومن ثم محاولة اختراق هذا المستوى للوصول إلى مستوى المقاومة الرئيسي للقناة الصاعدة الموضحة بالصورة حول 1.5400  . من الضروري الانتباه إلى أن هذا الارتفاع يشترط بشكل أساسي ثبات مستوى 1.4690

----------


## khedr

> حقق زوج الجنيه الإسترليني مقابل الدولار محاولة أخرى لاختراق مستويات المقاومة الفرعية ومحاولة الوصول إلى المستوى المنتظر عند 1.5100 إلا أنه توقف عند مستوى 1.5070 تقريباً وعاد ليجري بعض التصحيح الهابط. نتوقع أن يكمل السعر تصحيحه الهابط نحو مستويات 1.4970 – 1.4945 حول مستوى اختراق المقاومة المحورية 1.4960 للتخلص من العزم السلبي الذي يظهر على الرسم البياني لأربع ساعات قبل مواصلة الارتفاع لاستهداف مستوى المقاومة التالي والذي ارتفاع إلى 1.5130 ومن ثم محاولة اختراق هذا المستوى للوصول إلى مستوى المقاومة الرئيسي للقناة الصاعدة الموضحة بالصورة حول 1.5400  . من الضروري الانتباه إلى أن هذا الارتفاع يشترط بشكل أساسي ثبات مستوى 1.4690

  جزاااك الله  كل الخير 
لو اللينك بتاااع الموقع 
يبقي لك جزيل الشكر

----------


## aljameel

راقبو المجنون عند 146.80 متوقع ارتداد والله اعلم
الستوب نقطة الارتداد
الهدف بأذن الله بالقناعه 
والكيبل 1.4880 متوقع الارتداد والله اعلم
الستوب نقطة الارتداد
الهدف بأذن الله بالقناعة 
والله الموفق

----------


## ابو راجي

استاذ جميل طمنا على اليورو ين شو وضعه هلكنااااااااااااااااا والله

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو المجنون عند 146.80 متوقع ارتداد والله اعلم
> الستوب نقطة الارتداد
> الهدف بأذن الله بالقناعه 
> والكيبل 1.4880 متوقع الارتداد والله اعلم
> الستوب نقطة الارتداد
> الهدف بأذن الله بالقناعة 
> والله الموفق

  
الحمد الكيبل نزل 1.4880 نراقبها لوما ارتد منها نراقب 1.4830 متوقع الارتداد 
والهدف بأذن الله القناعة او 1.5150 و 1.5200 
المجنون نراقب 146.20  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> استاذ جميل طمنا على اليورو ين شو وضعه هلكنااااااااااااااااا والله

 اليورو ين وصل للهدف الي حددناه من بداية الاسبوع 
والان بيصعد والله اعلم صعود تصحيحي ثم يواصل نزول

----------


## michael

اية اخبار اليورو دولار الساعة اللى جاية لو سمحتم

----------


## بسيم محمد

أخي الجميل
عسى المانع خيرا . لقد تعودنا على وجودك الدائم معنا .

----------


## franco195

يا جماعه انا اشتريت يورو دولار عند 1.3128 
اقفل الصفقه امتى ؟ 
انا متهيقلى انو هيطلع لغايه 1.3200
يا ريت حد يطمنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## MR_ADEL

> يا جماعه انا اشتريت يورو دولار عند 1.3128 
> اقفل الصفقه امتى ؟ 
> انا متهيقلى انو هيطلع لغايه 1.3200
> يا ريت حد يطمنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟

 انت اشتريت فى اقل سعر ليه اليو,,,, عشان كده ان شاء الله طالع فووووق

----------


## franco195

فعلا استاذ عادل  
بس اللى عاوز اعرفه هل نقطه 1.3200 تارجت كويس ولا 1.3235
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## sherefesam

> فعلا استاذ عادل  
> بس اللى عاوز اعرفه هل نقطه 1.3200 تارجت كويس ولا 1.3235
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 
اعتقد ان له هدف اكبرمن ذلك 
 والله اعلم

----------


## rebel_man

اخوانى انا مبتدئ فى الفوركس ارجو اخبارى بالفرص المتاحه للشراء والبيع وعلى اى زوج

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم

----------


## Leonardo

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. طول غيابك يا راجل يا طيب .. ازيك ؟

----------


## الرفيق هاني

وعليكم السلام استاذ الجميل طولت علينا الغيبة اليوم والله وحشتنا انشالله ما شر

----------


## franco195

وعليكم السلام اخ جميل

----------


## franco195

اليورو دولار خنقنى مشترى عند 1.3128 
وتارجت 1.3200 ومش عاوز يتحتح من عند 1.3180 
مش عارف اقفل الصفقه ولا استنى  
يا ريت تفدنى اخى جميل ؟؟؟

----------


## عزوزصبحي

وعليكم السلام اخ جميل اسالك المجنون كيف وضعة عاملة بيع من 147.92

----------


## saleh1

وعليكم السلام اهلا اخي

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي ين  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي 71.53  الاهداف بأذن الله القناعة او  72.30  73.70  وله اهداف اخرى نذكره لاحقا بعد توفيق الله  الستوب 70.86  مع الارتفاع تقديم الاستوب  والله الموفق

----------


## saleh1

ايه رايك اوروا دولار استرالي يصعد

----------


## aljameel

اليوم انشغلت ورجعت البيت ونمت الان صاحي من النوم على اقدر اسهر للصباح 
يوم موفق بأذن الله للجميع

----------


## العاشق

صباح الخيرات ابو مروان ولجميع الاخوة ان شاء الله نبدأ اليوم على بركة الله الحمد لله كان يوم امس ممتاز بالنسبة لي على زوج اليور استرالي حققت اكثر من الف نقطة والحمد لله اتمنى للجميع التوفيق

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار خنقنى مشترى عند 1.3128 
> وتارجت 1.3200 ومش عاوز يتحتح من عند 1.3180 
> مش عارف اقفل الصفقه ولا استنى  
> يا ريت تفدنى اخى جميل ؟؟؟

 راقب نقطة 1.3235 اذا مااخترقها صعود والله اعلم ممكن ينزل 1.3080 بشرط كسر 1.3127 
انا اتكلم كشارت 
والله اعلم 
وأنت لك الخيار

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخيرات ابو مروان ولجميع الاخوة ان شاء الله نبدأ اليوم على بركة الله الحمد لله كان يوم امس ممتاز بالنسبة لي على زوج اليور استرالي حققت اكثر من الف نقطة والحمد لله اتمنى للجميع التوفيق

 مبرووووووووك تستاهل  
راقبه الان لو ماكسر 1.8280 والله اعلم فيه خير 
ممكن يذهب 1.8480

----------


## ahmadj

اخ الجميل صباح الخير اخر الاخبار بالنسبة للكيبل والمجنون 
لانه لما تغيب انت وماجد عن المشاركات بحكي عن نفسي بحس حالي ضايع
ارجو الافادة

----------


## Leonardo

استاذى ايه رأيك فى اليورو ين ؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخ الجميل صباح الخير اخر الاخبار بالنسبة للكيبل والمجنون 
> لانه لما تغيب انت وماجد عن المشاركات بحكي عن نفسي بحس حالي ضايع
> ارجو الافادة

 والله اعلم متوقع الصعود 
ولاكن نراقب لو نزلو نحاول نختار نقطة جيدة وندخل فيهم

----------


## alshreef2005

صباح الخير للجميع

----------


## aljameel

انا صعب تحديث الصفحة لدي لا اعرف السبب

----------


## aljameel

> استاذى ايه رأيك فى اليورو ين ؟

 انا كان وصيت علية بداية الاسبوع بيع والهدف 129.50 والحمد لله وصل لها 
والله اعلم اي صعود  فهو تصحيحي خلينا نراقبه مجرد تكون الفرصة واضحة سأنوه عنها بأذن الله

----------


## Leonardo

انا اشتريت استرالى ين من 71.55 و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> انا اشتريت استرالى ين من 71.55 و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 بالتوفيق أن شاء الله للجميع

----------


## المدارج

> انا كان وصيت علية بداية الاسبوع بيع والهدف 129.50 والحمد لله وصل لها 
> والله اعلم اي صعود  فهو تصحيحي خلينا نراقبه مجرد تكون الفرصة واضحة سأنوه عنها بأذن الله

 نزل هذا المتصفح وان شاء الله تنتهي مشكلتك 
firefox
اعمل بحث له في قوقل وبتلاقيه وسيبك من اكسبلوروادعيلي
جمعة مباركة

----------


## المدارج

> انا صعب تحديث الصفحة لدي لا اعرف السبب

  نزل هذا المتصفح وان شاء الله تنتهي مشكلتك 
firefox
اعمل بحث له في قوقل وبتلاقيه وسيبك من اكسبلوروادعيلي
جمعة مباركة

----------


## alshaweesh

جمعه مباركه يا شباب

----------


## mokly

مافيش توصيه على المجنون  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
ولا حتى فنجان قهوه :Asvc:

----------


## alshaweesh

> مافيش توصيه على المجنون 
> ولا حتى فنجان قهوه

 ههههههههههههههههههههه
تكرم عيونك يا غالي
احلى فنجان قهوة
والله يهدي المجنون :Good:

----------


## rebel_man

اخوانى هل تتوقعون ارتفاه اليورو اما الدولار ولا هستمر فى الهبوط ؟

----------


## Leonardo

هو ايه الى بيحصل فى الكيبل و اليورو باوند دا

----------


## khedr

> مافيش توصيه على المجنون 
> ولا حتى فنجان قهوه

 والله الفناجين موجوده
والقهوه حااااااضره 
بس بدهااااا  مشاركه   :016:

----------


## khsoft

ما هيا أخبار اليورو دولار أذا سمحتم

----------


## sherefesam

> ما هيا أخبار اليورو دولار أذا سمحتم

  كالعاده حارق دمنا

----------


## Leonardo

يا استاذ جميل طمنا على الكيبل و اليورو دولار

----------


## zamil

شكله مسوي كتفين وراس والموضوع ينرفز ولا انا غلطان   :Noco:

----------


## Eng/omar

أستاذي الجميل 
السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة و بركاته 
تتذكر يا أخي عقد الدولار فرنك الذي حدث بيننا خلاف عليه 
و عكس مني التريند عندما كنت فاتح لونج من سعر 1.1590
بعد ما أوصيت بشراءه بهدف 1.700 و وضع إستوب عند 1.550 والتي لم أنتبه لها
الحمد لله أغلقت الصفقة الآن بمكسب +10 نقاط بعد ما عكس مني السعر أكثر من 300- نقطة حيث أن من عادتي لا أستعمل الأستوب لوز نهائيا و أتعامل ب %5 من رأس مالي و برافعة %1 فقط
و أود أن أخبرك أن الله و فقني وجنبني هذه الخسارة الكبيرة لا لإنني محظوظ ولكن لإنني أتبعت حقا 
.. إنسان جميل (إسم على مسمى) ..
منتظرين توصياتك الجميلة يا أستاذنا
تقبل فائق إحترامي

----------


## رشدي

[quote=Eng/omar;1113532]أستاذي الجميل   السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة و بركاته 
تتذكر يا أخي عقد الدولار فرنك الذي حدث بيننا خلاف عليه 
و عكس مني التريند عندما كنت فاتح لونج من سعر 1.1590
الحمد لله أغلقت الصفقة الآن بمكسب +10 نقاط بعد ما عكس مني السعر أكثر من 300- نقطة حيث أن من عادتي لا أستعمل الأستوب لوز نهائيا و أتعامل ب %5 من رأس مالي و برافعة %1 فقط
و أود أن أخبرك أن الله و فقني وجنبني هذه الخسارة الكبيرة لا لإنني محظوظ ولكن لإنني أتبعت حقا 
.. إنسان جميل (إسم على مسمى) ..
منتظرين توصياتك الجميلة يا أستاذنا  تقبل فائق إحترامي      :015: مبروك يا باشمهندس عقبال مادبلر حسابك 
قول ان شاء الله

----------


## Momtaz

السلام عليكم  
يعطيك العافيه استاذ الجميل على جهدك  
انا متابع معاك من فتره وجديد سجلت بالمنتدى وحابب بس أسال سؤال  
بلاحظ في توصياتك انو بتقول نقطة الارتداد مثلا للمجنون 147 والستوب نقطة الارتداد بس حبيت اسال انو كيف اتاكد انو ارتد يعني بعد كم نقطه نتأكد من الارتداد مثلا 30 نقطه او ماشابه ولا كيف التعامل بيكون بالزبط  
انا اسف على الازعاج  
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## mido1989

اخوانى نقطه الربح فى المجنون فى عقد قيمته 0.10  تساوى كام ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## fnammas

اليورو دولار هبوط الى   الهدف الاول 1.3055  الهدف الثاني 1.3019  الهدف الثالث 1.2983
والله اعلم  :016:

----------


## Eng/omar

[quote=fnammas;1113603]اليورو دولار هبوط الى   الهدف الاول 1.3055 الهدف الثاني 1.3019 الهدف الثالث 1.2983
والله اعلم 
شكرا لك يا أخي 
أرى أنه من الممكن أن تتحقق هذه الأهداف
إذا ثبت السعر تحت 1.3075 فترة طويلة كي يؤكد الهبوط
و أيضا بما يتناسب مع خبر اليورو (التريد بلانس ) الساعة 11 صباحا 
و أخبار الدولار المؤثرة الساعة 3:55 مساءا 
بتوقيت القاهرة
تفضل فائق إحترامي

----------


## رشدي

خبرين على الفرنك السويسرى نزلوه امام الباوند والدولار
اللى يلحق يبيع فى التصحيح

----------


## رشدي

[quote=Eng/omar;1113632] 

> اليورو دولار هبوط الى   الهدف الاول 1.3055 الهدف الثاني 1.3019 الهدف الثالث 1.2983
> والله اعلم  شكرا لك يا أخي 
> أرى أنه من الممكن أن تتحقق هذه الأهداف
> إذا ثبت السعر تحت 1.3075 فترة طويلة كي يؤكد الهبوط
> و أيضا بما يتناسب مع خبر اليورو (التريد بلانس ) الساعة 11 صباحا 
> و أخبار الدولار المؤثرة الساعة 3:55 مساءا 
> بتوقيت القاهرة 
> تفضل فائق إحترامي

  
المهم النهارده خطاب برينانكى وبعدين نشوف

----------


## aljameel

> أستاذي الجميل  
> السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة و بركاته 
> تتذكر يا أخي عقد الدولار فرنك الذي حدث بيننا خلاف عليه 
> و عكس مني التريند عندما كنت فاتح لونج من سعر 1.1590
> بعد ما أوصيت بشراءه بهدف 1.700 و وضع إستوب عند 1.550 والتي لم أنتبه لها
> الحمد لله أغلقت الصفقة الآن بمكسب +10 نقاط بعد ما عكس مني السعر أكثر من 300- نقطة حيث أن من عادتي لا أستعمل الأستوب لوز نهائيا و أتعامل ب %5 من رأس مالي و برافعة %1 فقط
> و أود أن أخبرك أن الله و فقني وجنبني هذه الخسارة الكبيرة لا لإنني محظوظ ولكن لإنني أتبعت حقا 
> .. إنسان جميل (إسم على مسمى) ..
> منتظرين توصياتك الجميلة يا أستاذنا 
> تقبل فائق إحترامي

 هلا اخي 
الحمد لله على كل شي ولو أستنيت عليه هو ذاهب بأذن الله لهدفه كما ذكرته بالتوصية 
بأذن الله معوضه بأحسن منها اليوم جمعة ولاكن ذكرني يوم الاثنين وابشر بعزك 
تحياتي لك

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي ين  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي 71.53  الاهداف بأذن الله القناعة او  72.30  73.70  وله اهداف اخرى نذكره لاحقا بعد توفيق الله  الستوب 70.86  مع الارتفاع تقديم الاستوب   والله الموفق

 اليوم الجمعة السوق يغلق مع  اي ارتفاع وربح ولو بسيط نغلق ومن اراد البقاء مع الالتزام بالستوب له الخيار 
تحياتي لكم

----------


## ماف

استاذ جميل
ماريك باليورو فرنك
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

> استاذ جميل
> ماريك باليورو فرنك
> تحياتي

 الاتجاه العام صاعد بأذن الله انا وضعت له توصية سابقة بهدف بأذن الله 1.5380 و 1.5600 
ولو ينزل 1.5180 بأذن يرجع يصعد مرة اخرى 
والله اعلم

----------


## العاشق

مرحبا بالغالي ابو مروان يا اخوي اليورو والكيبل هلكوني شو وجهة نظرك طال عمرك تحياتي لك

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الدولار فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.1308  والله اعلم  متوقع نزول لل 1.1250 + - تقريبا لل 1.1200  وليست دعوة للبيع  متوقع والله اعلم الارتداد منها لو ارتد منها يتم الشراء  والستوب اما نقطة الارتداد او 1.1160  اهدافه كثيرة والله اعلم  الهدف الاول بأذن الله   1.1700 + -  الهدف البعيد بأذن الله   1.2300  والله الموفق  والله يرزقنا جميعا   لا للاستعجال الدخول من بعد مراقبة

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر السعر وصل قبل الهدف 10 نقاط  مبرووووك لمن دخل وصبر عليه  متوقع والله اعلم الصعود1.1710 او الاكتفاء 1.1690   من بعدها نزول قريب 1.1550   لو نزل قريب من نقطة 1.1550 ندخل شراء والستوب 1.1540  اهداف الصعود كهدف بأذن الله 1.1770 و 1.1850 و 1.1900والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## ahmadj

اخ جميل 
رايك بالاسترالي دولار الى اين
ولك الشكر

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا بالغالي ابو مروان يا اخوي اليورو والكيبل هلكوني شو وجهة نظرك طال عمرك تحياتي لك

 اليورو دولار والله اعلم بقاءه تحت 1.3080 متوقع والله اعلم 1.2950 وممكن اكثر والله اعلم 
الكيبل البقاء فوق 1.4780 مطمئن واختراق 1.4850 والبقاء فوقها يطمئن اكثر والله اعلم

----------


## عزوزصبحي

اخ جميل اللة يوفقك ايش رايك للمجنون انا ماخدو شراء

----------


## ahmadj

الاسترالي اخ جميل aud:usd

----------


## aljameel

> اخ جميل 
> رايك بالاسترالي دولار الى اين
> ولك الشكر

 والله اعلم مالم يكسر 7190 متوجه بأذن الله 7260 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

لحضه ياشباب ساجاوب على الكل

----------


## عاشق^الأزوري

بالتوفيق أخي العزيز

----------


## Momtaz

السلام عليكم  
يعطيك العافيه استاذ الجميل على جهدك  
انا متابع معاك من فتره وجديد سجلت بالمنتدى وحابب بس أسال سؤال  
بلاحظ في توصياتك انو بتقول نقطة الارتداد مثلا للمجنون 147 والستوب نقطة الارتداد بس حبيت اسال انو كيف اتاكد انو ارتد يعني بعد كم نقطه نتأكد من الارتداد مثلا 30 نقطه او ماشابه ولا كيف التعامل بيكون بالزبط  
انا اسف على الازعاج  
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> اخ جميل اللة يوفقك ايش رايك للمجنون انا ماخدو شراء

 الصبر جميل  
راقب 146.50 بأذن الله يصعد 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم   يعطيك العافيه استاذ الجميل على جهدك   انا متابع معاك من فتره وجديد سجلت بالمنتدى وحابب بس أسال سؤال   بلاحظ في توصياتك انو بتقول نقطة الارتداد مثلا للمجنون 147 والستوب نقطة الارتداد بس حبيت اسال انو كيف اتاكد انو ارتد يعني بعد كم نقطه نتأكد من الارتداد مثلا 30 نقطه او ماشابه ولا كيف التعامل بيكون بالزبط   انا اسف على الازعاج   تحياتي للجميع

  
هلا اخي فيك بين اخوانك 
المقصود هي تكون هدف للاتجاه بعد الوصل لها متوقع يعكس الاتجاه التاكد صعب تختلف من عمله لعملة فأنا لااحب الستوب الكبير فابمكانك الدخول من نقطة الارتداد المتوقع ووضع استوب 20 لل30 نقطة وبعد الصعود رفع الستوب

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترالي اخ جميل aud:usd

  
 والله اعلم مالم يكسر 7190 متوجه بأذن الله 7260 
والله الموفق

----------


## محمد موسي العبد

اخ الجميل   بشوف الاسترالي ين  قاعد بنول كثير  وقرب يضرب الاستوب  مارايك  نوسع ام   نخرج من الصفقة

----------


## ابو راجي

استااااااااذ جميل يعطيكي العافية ممكن سؤال شو وضع النيوزلاندي دولار

----------


## Eng/omar

[quote=djzero;1113554] 

> أستاذي الجميل     السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة و بركاته 
> تتذكر يا أخي عقد الدولار فرنك الذي حدث بيننا خلاف عليه 
> و عكس مني التريند عندما كنت فاتح لونج من سعر 1.1590
> الحمد لله أغلقت الصفقة الآن بمكسب +10 نقاط بعد ما عكس مني السعر أكثر من 300- نقطة حيث أن من عادتي لا أستعمل الأستوب لوز نهائيا و أتعامل ب %5 من رأس مالي و برافعة %1 فقط
> و أود أن أخبرك أن الله و فقني وجنبني هذه الخسارة الكبيرة لا لإنني محظوظ ولكن لإنني أتبعت حقا 
> .. إنسان جميل (إسم على مسمى) ..
> منتظرين توصياتك الجميلة يا أستاذنا  تقبل فائق إحترامي     مبروك يا باشمهندس عقبال مادبلر حسابك   قول ان شاء الله

 الله يبارك فيك يا أخي و أشكرك على شعورك الجميل 
وأتمنالك دوام الصحة والعافية والنجاح وتجنب الخسارة
و أعتذر عن التأخير في الرد حيث أنني لم أنتبه لرسالتك الجميلة
وتقبل فائق إحترامي

----------


## shawky

لدى سؤال لو تكرمتم على اليورو /دولار كندى نزل المؤشر حوالى الف نقطه من اول مارس الى الان متى يرتد ولكم الشكر وهل ذلك مرتبط بارتفاع اليورو دولار اميركي

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اتمنى تكون بتسخن عم جميل عشان الاسبوع دة شكلة فى حركة جامدة للعملات وجزاك الله خير

----------


## Momtaz

مساك الله بالخير ابو مروان وكل الاخوه  
تحليل بسيط للمجنون ياربت تديني رايك فيه  
انا شايف انو لو كسر 146.28 راح ينزل لل 145.50 لانه نقطة ال 146.28 اذا تلاحظ معايا طول الاسبوع الي فات وتقريبا اخر الي قبله كان بحاول عليها ومو قادر يكسرها لتحت ومن بداية تداولات هذا الشهر اكثر مره نزل عن هذه النقطه تقريبا 40 نقطه ويرجع يطلعهم في نفس الشمعه سواء على شمعة الساعه او الاربع ساعات النقطه الاهم باعتقادي للمجنون لاكمال رحلة الهبوط هيا 145.50 لانها كانت مهمه باالنسبه له في رحلة الوصول لل 152.00 تقريبا واكيد راح بتكون مهمة في رحلة الهبوط  
الفكره الي عندي بتحكي انو المجنون قدامه خطين لازم يكسرهم هما 146.28 وال 145.50 لو كسرهم حيصل 143.60 وال 142.90  
بس طبعا قبل الحفله هذه كلها لازم يطلع لفوق شوي يسند على 147.00 او 147.60 تقريبا ومن بعدها يكمل نزوله  
ياريت تحكي رايك واسف على الاطاله  
سلامي

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اسبوع موفق بأذن الله للجميع  الدولار كندي   السعر الحالي  1.2143  المتوقع والله اعلم نزول  نراقب الافتتاح  البيع مع الارتفاع اوقريب من الستوب  الستوب   1.2235  الهدف بأذن الله   1.1900  والله الموفق

----------


## ahmadj

مساء الخير اخ جميل 
بالنسبة للنيوزلندي دولار

----------


## mido1989

:016: ايش رايك فى المجنون اخى الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> ايش رايك فى المجنون اخر الجميل

  
بعد الافتتاح نشوف كيف نعمل معه بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الخير اخ جميل 
> بالنسبة للنيوزلندي دولار

  
والله اعلم نزول

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي ين  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي 71.53  الاهداف بأذن الله القناعة او  72.30  73.70  وله اهداف اخرى نذكره لاحقا بعد توفيق الله  الستوب 70.86  مع الارتفاع تقديم الاستوب   والله الموفق

 للمشاااااااااااااااهدة

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اسبوع موفق بأذن الله للجميع  الدولار كندي   السعر الحالي  1.2143  المتوقع والله اعلم نزول  نراقب الافتتاح  البيع مع الارتفاع اوقريب من الستوب  الستوب   1.2235  الهدف بأذن الله   1.1900  والله الموفق

 للمشااااااااااااااهدة

----------


## Abo Maged

أخي جميل بارك الله فيك وأسبوع موفق

----------


## saleh1

بالتوفيق لنا ولك اخي

----------


## saleh1

اخي ايش رايك فالاوروا استرالي

----------


## abomo3az

ممكن أعرف رأى حضرتك فى الدولار فرنك ، أنا بايع من 1.1655 
والله المستعان ، وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## alshreef2005

يوم موفق للجميع

----------


## الرفيق هاني

يوم موفق للجميع انشاء الله بعد الاتكال على الله والاخذ بتوصيات الاستاذ الجميل

----------


## m.abdsatar

ممكن المساعدة بالافادة عن الراى في الدولار فرنك

----------


## khedr

صبااااح الخير..... استاذنا واخونااا الجميل
صبااااااح الخير..... جميع الاخوه   المحترمين 
اسبوع موفق ملئ لبالخير والرضااا للجميع
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ارب

----------


## stockinhell

مكن عرف رايك فى البيزو المكسيكى اليورو انا شراء

----------


## khsoft

لو سمحت اة رئيكم فى اليور دولار الان

----------


## mr,gold

اخوي جميل 
شرايك لو ادخل شراء  على   الدولار كندي  الحين وبيع عندة 1.2200 
اسقني من رأيك    

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اسبوع موفق بأذن الله للجميع  الدولار كندي   السعر الحالي  1.2143  المتوقع والله اعلم نزول  نراقب الافتتاح  البيع مع الارتفاع اوقريب من الستوب  الستوب   1.2235  الهدف بأذن الله   1.1900  والله الموفق

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل مش متابع معنا لية؟؟

----------


## fo0x

اريد توصية لليورو دولار افادكوم الله ارجو ان تدلوني لاني فاتح صفقة الان

----------


## khsoft

يا أخى انا بعت لك الرد على هذة المشاركة https://forum.arabictrader.com/t6912...t1117026:0031:

----------


## Momtaz

ابو مروان يعطيك العافيه  
شو رايك بالدولار كندي ضرب الاستوب وانا شايف انو المفروض ينزل من هذه المناطق بس مو مطمن مش عارف هالدولار الامريكي من وين جايب هالقوه  
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان يعطيك العافيه  
> شو رايك بالدولار كندي ضرب الاستوب وانا شايف انو المفروض ينزل من هذه المناطق بس مو مطمن مش عارف هالدولار الامريكي من وين جايب هالقوه  
> يعطيك العافيه

 الحمد لله على كل شي 
مجرد انضرب الستوب لاتفكر بالبيع الان لو نزل ادخل شراء  
والله الموفق

----------


## Momtaz

> الحمد لله على كل شي 
> مجرد انضرب الستوب لاتفكر بالبيع الان لو نزل ادخل شراء  
> والله الموفق

 الحد لله مليون مره  
سؤال ثاني اغلبك معايا المجنون حكتلك في مشاركه سابقه انو راح يوصل 143 بس بصراحه انا هذا المجنون بخاف منه  
بس الي شايفه الحين انو المفروض يطلع لحدود 143.70 ةبعدها يكمل هبوط حضرتك شو شايفه هالمجنون  
اسف على الاطاله

----------


## aljameel

اليورو استرالي للمراقبه اذا ماكسر 1.8330 والله اعلم سيذهب 1.8460   
السعر الحالي 1.8343 
والله الموفق

----------


## Momtaz

> مساك الله بالخير ابو مروان وكل الاخوه  
> تحليل بسيط للمجنون ياربت تديني رايك فيه  
> انا شايف انو لو كسر 146.28 راح ينزل لل 145.50 لانه نقطة ال 146.28 اذا تلاحظ معايا طول الاسبوع الي فات وتقريبا اخر الي قبله كان بحاول عليها ومو قادر يكسرها لتحت ومن بداية تداولات هذا الشهر اكثر مره نزل عن هذه النقطه تقريبا 40 نقطه ويرجع يطلعهم في نفس الشمعه سواء على شمعة الساعه او الاربع ساعات النقطه الاهم باعتقادي للمجنون لاكمال رحلة الهبوط هيا 145.50 لانها كانت مهمه باالنسبه له في رحلة الوصول لل 152.00 تقريبا واكيد راح بتكون مهمة في رحلة الهبوط  
> الفكره الي عندي بتحكي انو المجنون قدامه خطين لازم يكسرهم هما 146.28 وال 145.50 لو كسرهم حيصل 143.60 وال 142.90  
> بس طبعا قبل الحفله هذه كلها لازم يطلع لفوق شوي يسند على 147.00 او 147.60 تقريبا ومن بعدها يكمل نزوله  
> ياريت تحكي رايك واسف على الاطاله  
> سلامي

 هذه مشاركتي السابقه واسف على الازعاج

----------


## aljameel

> الحد لله مليون مره  
> سؤال ثاني اغلبك معايا المجنون حكتلك في مشاركه سابقه انو راح يوصل 143 بس بصراحه انا هذا المجنون بخاف منه  
> بس الي شايفه الحين انو المفروض يطلع لحدود 143.70 ةبعدها يكمل هبوط حضرتك شو شايفه هالمجنون  
> اسف على الاطاله

  
الان المجنون والله اعلم ذاهب لحدود 142.50 لو ارتد منها سيذهب لا احد النقاط  
144
144.50
145.30 
والله اعلم

----------


## mostafa_anwr

جميل باشا محتاجين بصة منك على النيوزلندى استرالى

----------


## aljameel

> جميل باشا محتاجين بصة منك على النيوزلندى استرالى

  
والله اعلم الاتجاه العام صاعد 
متوقع بأذن الله الان 1.2700 مرحلة اولى 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار لو اكتفى بالنزول عند 1.2990 سيذهب لل 1.3000 او 1.3070 اما مواصلة الصعود او نزول مرة اخرى وقاع جديد والله اعلم

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل انا بايع الكندى الان اى رايك موفقة ولا ممكن يكمل صعود؟؟

----------


## ماف

الاخ جميل
 ماهو مسار الباوند دولار
شكراً

----------


## aljameel

> عم جميل انا بايع الكندى الان اى رايك موفقة ولا ممكن يكمل صعود؟؟

 لو واصل نزول راقب 1.2270 و 1.2200 متوقع ارتداد من احدها والله اعلم 
ولو واصل نزول خير وبركة

----------


## aporno

استاذ جميل رايك انا بايع الدولار فرنك من 1680

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ جميل
> ماهو مسار الباوند دولار
> شكراً

 لو اكتفى نزول 1.4500 
والله اعلم سيذهب لا احد النقاط 
1.4600
1.4670
1.4720
1.4770 
اما الارتداد من احدها او مواصلة الصعود 
والله الموفق

----------


## mostafa_anwr

جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> استاذ جميل رايك انا بايع الدولار فرنك من 1680

 انا بالاساس وضعت له توصية من 1.1240 وقلت هدفه1.1700 والحمد لله وصل للهدف 
ورجعت الحقت توصية اخرى على التوصية الاول وذكرت بانه احتمال يذهب 720 ثم ينزل لحدودد 1.1550 بأذن الله والستوب 1.1540 ومنها يعاود الصعود لل 750 و 800 و 850 و 900 لابد أن يصل احدهم او كلاهم والله اعلم

----------


## aporno

> انا بالاساس وضعت له توصية من 1.1240 وقلت هدفه1.1700 والحمد لله وصل للهدف 
> ورجعت الحقت توصية اخرى على التوصية الاول وذكرت بانه احتمال يذهب 720 ثم ينزل لحدودد 1.1550 بأذن الله والستوب 1.1540 ومنها يعاود الصعود لل 750 و 800 و 850 و 900 لابد أن يصل احدهم او كلاهم والله اعلم

 اعذرني طولت عليك الاسئله  يعني نقدر نقول الان انه متجة الى 1550  وللاحاطة الاستوب عندي 1770

----------


## aljameel

> اعذرني طولت عليك الاسئله  يعني نقدر نقول الان انه متجة الى 1550 وللاحاطة الاستوب عندي 1770

 اخي بخدمتك  
ضع الستوب الذي يناسبك الهاي 742 وتقديم الستوب هو الافضل مع النزول الدولار ليس له امان 
راقب 1.1625 و 1.1550 او قريب منها متوقع الارتداد ممكن تغلق وتدخل شراء والستوب 1.1540 لو نزل تحت 540 تمسك به ممكن يواصل نزول  
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم  
احد يريد مني سؤال

----------


## aporno

> اخي بخدمتك  
> ضع الستوب الذي يناسبك الهاي 742 وتقديم الستوب هو الافضل مع النزول الدولار ليس له امان 
> راقب 1.1625 و 1.1550 او قريب منها متوقع الارتداد ممكن تغلق وتدخل شراء والستوب 1.1540 لو نزل تحت 540 تمسك به ممكن يواصل نزول  
> والله اعلم

 اكرر شكري لك وتقديري

----------


## aljameel

> اكرر شكري لك وتقديري

 لا شكر على واجب حبيبي

----------


## Momtaz

استاذ بو مروان شو تقترح ستوب لليورو استرالي دخلته من 1.8381 وقاصد ال 1.8444 وربنا يوفقنا فشو رايك بالستوب وين ممكن يكون  
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## Momtaz

الحمد لله ما احجنا للستوب  
شكرا لك استاذ جميل على هذه الفرصه  
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله ما احجنا للستوب  
> شكرا لك استاذ جميل على هذه الفرصه  
> يعطيك العافيه

 مبرووووك تستاهل كل خير 
أسف ماكنت موجود 
على العموم لسه فيه خير بأذن الله ولو نزل شوي مامنه خوف
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو استرالي للمراقبه اذا ماكسر 1.8330 والله اعلم سيذهب 1.8460  
> السعر الحالي 1.8343 
> والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
كان الستوب 13 نقطة والحمد لله لم يكسرها واعطى 200 نقطة 
اي نزول فهو للشراء اهدافه بأذن الله 
1.8800 و 1.8900 فوق 1.9000 والله اعلم لن يقف الا عند 2.0000 
والله الموفق

----------


## Momtaz

> مبرووووك تستاهل كل خير 
> أسف ماكنت موجود 
> على العموم لسه فيه خير بأذن الله ولو نزل شوي مامنه خوف
> والله اعلم

 مافي داعي للاسف بو مروان ولا يهمك  
لا سكرتها للصفقه على 45 نقطه هيك العاده عندي تقريبا خلص بستكفي  
حاسس انو السوق سكر لانو كل المؤشرات واقفه على غير العاده في الوقت هذا تقريبا ولا زوج راضي يرتد او ياكد هبوط خصوص الباوند والمجنون شو رايك فيهم انا مو راضي اتسرع فيهم قلت نشورك  
واسف اذا غلبتك معايا 
يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## salim2

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
> كان الستوب 13 نقطة والحمد لله لم يكسرها واعطى 200 نقطة 
> اي نزول فهو للشراء اهدافه بأذن الله 
> 1.8800 و 1.8900 فوق 1.9000 والله اعلم لن يقف الا عند 2.0000 
> والله الموفق

 ـــــــــــــ 
عفوا الأخ الجميل لم أكن قد تابعت الصفحات السابقة. أي زوج تقصد وهل التوصية مازالت قائمة ؟.

----------


## aljameel

> مافي داعي للاسف بو مروان ولا يهمك  
> لا سكرتها للصفقه على 45 نقطه هيك العاده عندي تقريبا خلص بستكفي  
> حاسس انو السوق سكر لانو كل المؤشرات واقفه على غير العاده في الوقت هذا تقريبا ولا زوج راضي يرتد او ياكد هبوط خصوص الباوند والمجنون شو رايك فيهم انا مو راضي اتسرع فيهم قلت نشورك  
> واسف اذا غلبتك معايا 
> يعطيك الف عافيه

  
ولا يهمك الكيبل والمجنون يبو يسطلعو غصب عنهم  
انتظرني اصلي وارجع

----------


## freebalad2003

منتظرين ان شاء الله تعالى توكل على الله و خلينا ها الكيبل يطلع قبل ما يطلع عيونا و انفسنا ربي يزيدك

----------


## yaserrr

اخوي الجميل مساء الورد  
المجنون نبي يرتد لو 80 نقطه عله كل ماقلت بيرتد سجل لو جديد

----------


## mostafa1407

هل من توصية لليوؤو دولار؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الجميل مساء الورد  
> المجنون نبي يرتد لو 80 نقطه عله كل ماقلت بيرتد سجل لو جديد

 تدري ليش مابيطلع لاني داخل فيه من 142.50 
الحظ  مع المجنون الاسبوع الماضي واليوم معي داون

----------


## yaserrr

والله نفس المشترا  المشكله ابي خمسين نقطه على الاقل ياخي مو راضي يصحح حبتين ويتجمل

----------


## aljameel

> هل من توصية لليوؤو دولار؟؟

 مالم يكسر اللو 1.2890 والله اعلم سيذهب لل 
1.3010 و 1.3070 فوق 1.3100 والله اعلم ندخل موجه صاعدة الارتداد من احد النقاط والله اعلم قاع جديد ومواصلة النزول 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> والله نفس المشترا المشكله ابي خمسين نقطه على الاقل ياخي مو راضي يصحح حبتين ويتجمل

 الصبر جميل

----------


## Momtaz

سوق يخلي الواحد ينعس  
ابو مروان المجنون ممكن يصل 143.50 او بتقديرك انت شو ابعد نقطه ممكن يوصلها  
سلامي

----------


## aljameel

> سوق يخلي الواحد ينعس  
> ابو مروان المجنون ممكن يصل 143.50 او بتقديرك انت شو ابعد نقطه ممكن يوصلها  
> سلامي

 والله اعلم 
اذا اكتفى نزول سيذهب 143.50 و 144.50 و 145.50 اما الارتداد من احد النقاط او مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم

----------


## saleh1

السلام عليكم
هل في توصية الان

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> هل في توصية الان

 الان السوق حركته بطيئه صعب التوصية فيه الان

----------


## saleh1

شكرا لك اخي

----------


## aljameel

المجنون عنده دعمان على الديلي والاربع ساعات 
142 و 141.40 
والله يكتب لنا الخير

----------


## franco195

اخى جميل  انا شارى استرالى يورو عند 1.8500 هل هذا جيد ؟
وبالنزبه للستوب لوس المفرود كام لانو كل شويه يطلع وينزل يرجع تانى لنقطه الشراء 
هل ممكن يرتد تانى  
يا ريت تطمنى عشان لو كده احط اهداف قليله وشكرا ؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخى جميل انا شارى استرالى يورو عند 1.8500 هل هذا جيد ؟
> وبالنزبه للستوب لوس المفرود كام لانو كل شويه يطلع وينزل يرجع تانى لنقطه الشراء 
> هل ممكن يرتد تانى  
> يا ريت تطمنى عشان لو كده احط اهداف قليله وشكرا ؟؟؟؟

 مامنه خوف والله اعلم ولو نزل الاتجاه العام صاعد بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

المجنون اغلاق اليوم تحت 141 انسو الشراء والتفكير بالبيع والله اعلم 
فوق 141 فهو للشراء والله اعلم

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

الله  يبارك  فيك  يا  جمال  حرص الأخوان على الإدارة المالية  ولازم  يتعودوا  عليها  الشركات الأمريكية  احتمال كبير  تلغي  الرافعة المالية 1:400  وقتها  اذا  كنت  تفتح 10  عقود  قديما  بعدها لا تستطيع فتح سوى عقدين 
اتمنى لكم  الربح  الوفير لنا ولكم ولجميع المتداولين ...

----------


## aljameel

> الله يبارك فيك يا جمال حرص الأخوان على الإدارة المالية ولازم يتعودوا عليها الشركات الأمريكية احتمال كبير تلغي الرافعة المالية 1:400 وقتها اذا كنت تفتح 10 عقود قديما بعدها لا تستطيع فتح سوى عقدين 
> اتمنى لكم الربح الوفير لنا ولكم ولجميع المتداولين ...

  
هذا خبر جديد 
تصدق انا اعتبره ممتاز حتى الواحد مايطمع ويلاقي رصيد على الاقل

----------


## M-elgendy

هلا فيك استاذ بومروان 
مافى توصيه قائمه حالياً ينفع ادخل بها؟؟  :Asvc:  
الواحد محتاج توصيه بشده  :Big Grin:

----------


## Momtaz

والله يا ابو مروان شكلوا مافي ارتداد مثل ماتوقعت حضرتكك  
ولا انت شو شايف في هالسوق الي واقف صارلوا 5 ساعات

----------


## aziz3000

:Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير 
والله اعلم المجنون والكيبل كنزول اكتفاء اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى 
للمراقبة 
والله الموفق 
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## رشدي

صباح انور 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
ومشكور

----------


## Abo Maged

صباح الفل ياعم جميل وربنا يجعل يومك كله جميل

----------


## khedr

صباح الخير استاذنا الجميل
صباح الخير الاخوه الكرام 
يوم جديد عليكم سعيد
رزققنا الله بالخير كله وبالرضا
والقنااااااااااااااااااااااااعه

----------


## رشدي

على بركة الله فتحنا عقود شراااااااء 
ومنتظرين الجديد يا ابو مروان يا غالى جازاك الله خيرا

----------


## رشدي

> صباح الخير استاذنا الجميل صباح الخير الاخوه الكرام  يوم جديد عليكم سعيد رزققنا الله بالخير كله وبالرضا والقنااااااااااااااااااااااااعه

 صباح النور والسعادة يا استاذنا الغالى

----------


## khedr

> صباح النور والسعادة يا ا..........الغالى

 صباحك جميل وسعيد  ان شاااء الله
وانا اخوك  وصديقك وزميلك  في المنتدي 
ولا تحملني ما لا طاقه لي به
اكرمك الله بالخير والرضا
ودعااائك  لي في سرك وصلاتك خير لي ولك

----------


## رشدي

انت فين يا ابو مروان 
ان شاء الله تكون بخير 
عاش من شافك
طمنا عليك

----------


## العاشق

> على بركة الله فتحنا عقود شراااااااء 
> ومنتظرين الجديد يا ابو مروان يا غالى جازاك الله خيرا

 صباح الخير اخي ابو مروان يقولك اكتفى نزول والله اعلم انت تروح داخل شراء على طول؟ الراجل ما وضع توصية ولا شي فقط مجرد وجهة نظر مبدئية وعموما خلي بالك على الرصيد اليوم شكله فيه حركة كبيرة بالسوق ربما شمالا او جنوبا نسأل الله ان يعطيك خيرها ويبعد عنك وعنا شرها قول آمين

----------


## معن طارق

اخي البحار اين انت اليوم عساك بخير

----------


## khedr

حبيبنا الجميل................ طال الغياب
والمجنون والكيبل ........ طايحين بالحساب
وانت معانا ...................... واللللا  في غياااااب
ماتحرمناش من طلتك..... الفوركس من غيرك عذاب
خش علينا بتوصيه...... ان شاااء الله تتدبل الحساب

----------


## sherefesam

> حبيبنا الجميل................ طال الغياب
> والمجنون والكيبل ........ طايحين بالحساب
> وانت معانا ...................... واللللا  في غياااااب
> ماتحرمناش من طلتك..... الفوركس من غيرك عذاب
> خش علينا بتوصيه...... ان شاااء الله تتدبل الحساب

   :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## رشدي

*استاذى الفاضل ابو مروان
والله العظيم انا داخل وصدقنى مش عاوز اشوف توصيات 
عاوزين نطمن بس  على سلامتك
 ان شاء الله يكون المانع عن مشاركتاك خيرا
اخونا السيد / خضر طمنا على الجميل ابو مروان على حد علمى ان لك صديق يعرفه شخصيا*

----------


## رشدي

> السلام عليكم 
> صباح الخير 
> والله اعلم المجنون والكيبل كنزول اكتفاء اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى 
> للمراقبة 
> والله الموفق 
> تحياتي للجميع

   
صدقت والله ماقصرت 
حتى بمشاركة واحدة تفيد اخوانك
جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخ العلماء

----------


## Momtaz

ان شاء الله مايكون المانع شر ابو مروان  
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## aljameel

شكرا اخواني على السؤال 
الله لايشغلنا الا بطاعته

----------


## CheFX

> شكرا اخواني على السؤال 
> الله لايشغلنا الا بطاعته

 ان شاء الله اجمعين
اهلا وسهلا بك اخ الجميل

----------


## Momtaz

ابو مروان شو رايك باليورو استرالي بعد هذا الهبوط  
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل نظرتك الجميلة للسوق وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان شو رايك باليورو استرالي بعد هذا الهبوط  
> يعطيك العافيه

 راقب 1.8200 و 1.8130  اما ارتداد من احدهم او مواصلة النزول

----------


## aljameel

> عم جميل نظرتك الجميلة للسوق وجزاك الله خير

 السوق حلو بس يبي القناص

----------


## CheFX

اخ جميل ما رايك بزوج الدولار فرنك USDCHF

----------


## osama87

اخي الجميل مارأيك في الكيبل

----------


## mido1989

المجنون الى اين اخى الجميل مع العلم ان حسابى لا يتحمل 100 نقطه ستوب

----------


## aljameel

> اخ جميل ما رايك بزوج الدولار فرنك USDCHF

 هو المفروض ينزل لل1.1550 تقريبا اما يرتد منها او يواصل نزول ولاكن هو نزل لل 650 وارتد هذا لايطمئن الارتداد انت راقب 550 اذا نزل لو ارتد منها ادخل شراء والستوب 530 
والله الموفق

----------


## freebalad2003

و عودا حميدا اخينا الغالي ابو مروان ان شاء الله كان سبب غيابك خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل مارأيك في الكيبل

 الكيبل المفروض يصعد تقريبا لل 730 لل 770 من هنا اما ارتداد او مواصلة الصعود لو ارتد منها ممكن يروح 350 لل 300 والله اعلم 
لو كسر 640 والله اعلم سيتوجه لل 350 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> و عودا حميدا اخينا الغالي ابو مروان ان شاء الله كان سبب غيابك خيرا

 هلا اخي 
والله اشغال خاصة  
ولاكن سامحونا على التقصير

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون الى اين اخى الجميل مع العلم ان حسابى لا يتحمل 100 نقطه ستوب

 اخي انا ذكرت من البارح انا المجنون بيصعد والحمد لله صعد 
لل 145 وكم نقطة انا للا مانة اغلقت على 145  
الان انا براقبة هو المفروض يصعد شوي كمان لو نزل ممكن يرتد ن 144 + - ولاكن كسر 143.50 والله اعلم سيذهب به لل 140  
انا اميل للصعود اكثر حتى اللحضة انا مراقبه لو فيه جديد سأنوه عنه 
والله الموفق

----------


## ماف

الحمدلله على السلامة
رايك باليورو فرنك
تحياتي

----------


## CheFX

> هو المفروض ينزل لل1.1550 تقريبا اما يرتد منها او يواصل نزول ولاكن هو نزل لل 650 وارتد هذا لايطمئن الارتداد انت راقب 550 اذا نزل لو ارتد منها ادخل شراء والستوب 530 
> والله الموفق

 الله يعطيك العافيه عم تتعب معانا

----------


## aljameel

> الحمدلله على السلامة
> رايك باليورو فرنك
> تحياتي

 اليورو فرنك والله اعلم عنده انفجار ممكن غير طبيعي  
انا وصيت عليه من قبل شراء والستوب 1.5050 راقبه لو نزل ادخل المهم الالتزام بالستوب 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك العافيه عم تتعب معانا

 الله يعافيك اخي
انا بخدمة الجميع وبدون ملل 
المهم اكون اما الجهاز

----------


## medo_medo

جميل باشا انا جديد فى الباب و كنت عاوز اعرف توصيتك لل  EUR/USD من الان حتى نهاية اليوم

----------


## aljameel

المهم راقبو اليورو فرنك اي ارتداد له فيه والله اعلم من 500 لل 700 نقطة بأذن الله 
الارتداد من 1.8200 لل 1.8130 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> جميل باشا انا جديد فى الباب و كنت عاوز اعرف توصيتك لل EUR/USD من الان حتى نهاية اليوم

  
صعب تحديد الوقت اكون كذاب لو قلت لك الوقت الذي يستغرق الوصل للهدف 
والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.2910 بأذن الله سيذهب لل 1.3030 و 1.3070 بعدها اما يواصل الصعود او الارتداد وقاع جديد والله الموفق

----------


## Momtaz

> المهم راقبو اليورو فرنك اي ارتداد له فيه والله اعلم من 500 لل 700 نقطة بأذن الله 
> الارتداد من 1.8200 لل 1.8130 والله اعلم

 تقصد اليورو استرالي ابو مروان  
انا دخلت عليه من 1.8181 وان شاء الله خير  
فهمت كلامك انو نتمسك بالشراء طالما حيواصل الارتداد  
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## aljameel

> تقصد اليورو استرالي ابو مروان  
> انا دخلت عليه من 1.8181 وان شاء الله خير  
> فهمت كلامك انو نتمسك بالشراء طالما حيواصل الارتداد  
> يعطيك العافيه

 لا تستعجل راقبه بالاول افضل  
اما يرتد من 1.8200 تقريبا او 1.8130 تقريبا او يواصل نزول 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم ساعة وارجع بأذن الله

----------


## zamil

السلام عليكم يعطيك العافية اخوي الجميل ....
الله يرزقك الجنة رايك انا فاتح بيع على الكندي ب 2350 وش رايك 
انتظرك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم يعطيك العافية اخوي الجميل .... 
> الله يرزقك الجنة رايك انا فاتح بيع على الكندي ب 2350 وش رايك  
> انتظرك

 والله اعلم فوق 2300 فهو بموجة صاعدة هدفها 2600  
اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى 
الان الحركة بطيئة صعب الحكم 100% علية ولاكن نراقب الفترة الاسيوية

----------


## aljameel

الاسترالي دولار 
السعر الحالي 7115 
نراقب السعر 7150 
فوقها والله اعلم شراء 
تحتها والله اعلم بيع 
والربح بالقناعة 
لا للاستعجال الفترة الاسيوية هي من تحرك السعر يافوق ياتحت 
والله الموفق

----------


## osama87

اخي مارأيك في اليورو باوند هل ادخل شراء الان و كم الاستوب

----------


## Momtaz

> الاسترالي دولار 
> السعر الحالي 7115 
> نراقب السعر 7150 
> فوقها والله اعلم شراء 
> تحتها والله اعلم بيع 
> والربح بالقناعة 
> لا للاستعجال الفترة الاسيوية هي من تحرك السعر يافوق ياتحت 
> والله الموفق

 ممكن استفسار بسيط ابو مروان  
الي فهمته من هذه التوصيه انو الاسترالي على الدولار راح يكون ارتفاع يعني ايجابي للاسترالي وزوج اليورو دولار متوقع له نزول بعد مايصعد حوالي 40 نقطه يعني سلبي على اليورو الي بدي استفسر عنه انو زوج اليورو استرالي المفروض يهبط ؟؟؟  
شو رايك ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> اخي مارأيك في اليورو باوند هل ادخل شراء الان و كم الاستوب

  
المهم الستوب 8786  
والله اعلم حتى الاتجاه العام نازل ولاكن احتمال من هنا يتغير الاتجاه  
الاستوب صغير ماعندك مشكلة 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن استفسار بسيط ابو مروان  
> الي فهمته من هذه التوصيه انو الاسترالي على الدولار راح يكون ارتفاع يعني ايجابي للاسترالي وزوج اليورو دولار متوقع له نزول بعد مايصعد حوالي 40 نقطه يعني سلبي على اليورو الي بدي استفسر عنه انو زوج اليورو استرالي المفروض يهبط ؟؟؟  
> شو رايك ابو مروان

 تقريبا مثل ماتقول ولاكن السوق صعب التكهن به 
والله نفسي اقولك اشتري ولاكن اخاف ينزل الافضل نراقبة الان الفترة الاسيوية 
هو على العموم عكس الكيبل تقريبا غالبا ما يكونو عكس بعض والله اعلم 
نفس الشي للدولار فرنك واليورو فرنك  
والله اعلم

----------


## فوركس المغرب

شباب انا دخلت قبل ساعات بيع للمجنون
و الان خاسر به اكثر من 150 نقطة
هل السعر اخ الجميل سيتحرك للاسفل ام سيزيد في الارتفاع
يعني هل اقفل الصفقة على هذه الخسارة ام انتظر انخفاض السعر و لك جزيل الشكر

----------


## aljameel

> شباب انا دخلت قبل ساعات بيع للمجنون
> و الان خاسر به اكثر من 150 نقطة
> هل السعر اخ الجميل سيتحرك للاسفل ام سيزيد في الارتفاع
> يعني هل اقفل الصفقة على هذه الخسارة ام انتظر انخفاض السعر و لك جزيل الشكر

 اخي والله اعلم اقرب للصعود من النزول الا اذا كسر 143.50 احتمال ينزل 
ولاكن الان راقب 144.20 لل 144 متوقع ينزل لااحدهم والله اعلم

----------


## فوركس المغرب

اخي الكريم
يعني حفاظا على الرصيد هل اقفل الان تفاديا لخسارة اكبر
و لو ممكن احتاج لتوصية تكون تقريبا احتمال نجاحها كبير حتى اعوض بها هذه الخسارة 
لان بهذه الخسارة تقلص رصيد حسابي للنصف

----------


## smack

بارك الله فيك اخى جميل على مجهودك و مساعدة الاعضاء
انا فاتح 6 صفقات و السوق يمشى ببطء كبير لا ادرى لماذا
الله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الكريم
> يعني حفاظا على الرصيد هل اقفل الان تفاديا لخسارة اكبر
> و لو ممكن احتاج لتوصية تكون تقريبا احتمال نجاحها كبير حتى اعوض بها هذه الخسارة 
> لان بهذه الخسارة تقلص رصيد حسابي للنصف

  
اخي انتظر احتمال ينزل لل 144 او 144.20 تقريبا  
الا اذا صعد فوق الهاي اليوم ولك الخيار

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك اخى جميل على مجهودك و مساعدة الاعضاء
> انا فاتح 6 صفقات و السوق يمشى ببطء كبير لا ادرى لماذا
> الله الموفق

 ساعة وتجيك الحركة بأذن الله

----------


## smack

شكرا اخى على ردك و ليا استفسار
هل تتوقع صعود الباوند و هبوط اليورو ؟
معظم صفقاتى على ذلك النهج

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا اخى على ردك و ليا استفسار
> هل تتوقع صعود الباوند و هبوط اليورو ؟
> معظم صفقاتى على ذلك النهج

 اخي اتوقع الاثنين مع بعض حركتهم 
ولاكن راقب الكيبل 1.4604 و اليورو 1.2910 فوقها بأذن الله صاعدين 
تحتها والله اعلم نازلين 
والله اعلم

----------


## mostafa_anwr

نبع الاسترالى دولار والستوب كام يا غالى؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> نبع الاسترالى دولار والستوب كام يا غالى؟؟؟

 لا تستعجل بالبيع الا اذا كسر 7050 ممكن الان ممكن يرتد ماتعرف 
والله اعلم

----------


## Momtaz

شو رايك ابو مروان نقدر نقول ارتد لو فتح شمعة الساعه الجديده فوق 1.8200 اقصد اليورو استرالي واذا تاكد الارتداد كم تتوقع الهدف  
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## aljameel

> شو رايك ابو مروان نقدر نقول ارتد لو فتح شمعة الساعه الجديده فوق 1.8200 اقصد اليورو استرالي واذا تاكد الارتداد كم تتوقع الهدف  
> يعطيك العافيه

 صعب الحكم علية ممكن يصعد لل 300 او 350 ويرتد منها ولاكن اذا نفسك به ادخل شراء وضع الستوب 1.8200 وراقب الكيبل والله اعلم عكس بعض

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  الباوند ين  السعر الحالي 144.35  هو متوقع ارتداد من 144 تقريبا والله اعلم يذهب 145.50 وفوق  للمراقبة وبالله التوفيق  والله اعلم كسر 143.50   بأذن الله 140 كهدف اول   وله هدف دبل توب 135 هل يصله الله اعلم  لوكسر 143.50  والبقاء تحتها نضع الستوب 143.60 ونتوكل على الله وبيع   والله الموفق

----------


## بوغدير

السلام عليكم 
عسى ما شر اخوي بو مروان مالك حس نفس قبل  
وين همتك وتحليلاتك عسى المانع خير يالغالي 
احترامي وتقديري

----------


## بوغدير

الظاهر وانا اكتب كنت سابقني  :Regular Smile:  
احترامي وتقديري يالغالي

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  عسى ما شر اخوي بو مروان مالك حس نفس قبل   وين همتك وتحليلاتك عسى المانع خير يالغالي  احترامي وتقديري

  
هلا بوغدير 
شغلي الخاص هو من شغلني عنكم والله لايشغلنا الا بطاعته 
غصب عني مو بكيفي 
كان عندي ظيوف مناديب من فرنسا وايطاليا وانشغلت معهم كم يوم  
ها والحمد لله ها انا معكم  
سامحونا الواحد صار مو ملك نفسه الله يعين وبااحاول اتواجد معكم بقدر المستطاع

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي للمراقبة  السعر الحالي   1.8280  لو صعد لل 1.8300 او 350 لل 400 بيع والهدف القناعة   من 100 لل 250 بأذن الله والمجال مفتوح له  فوق 1.8410 شراء والله اعلم  والهدف بأذن الله القناعة او  1.8800  والله الموفق

----------


## بوغدير

هلا فيك يالغالي 
لا معذور بو مروان انا حبيت اسال واشوف اذا كان المانع خير ان شاء الله 
ومدام امورك طيبه و مشغول بشغلك ورزقك عسى الله يوفقك دنيا واخره قول امين 
احترامي وتقديري

----------


## aljameel

> هلا فيك يالغالي  لا معذور بو مروان انا حبيت اسال واشوف اذا كان المانع خير ان شاء الله  ومدام امورك طيبه و مشغول بشغلك ورزقك عسى الله يوفقك دنيا واخره قول امين  احترامي وتقديري

  
أمين يارب العالمين 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

بوغدير خذ الهديه لك وللاخوان جميعا  اليورو فرنك   والله اعلم عنده انفجار وهذا اذا ينفجر باليوم من 500 لل 1000 نقطة والله اعلم  يحتاج صبر   سعره الان 1.5105  ضع الستوب 1.5050 للشراء والبيع  وحاول اخذه لو نزل شوي شراء وأنساه يبغاله طولت بال وصبر  اما فوق ولا تحت لو نزل تحت 1.5000 توكل على الله وبيع   ويارب ياكريم  والله الموفق

----------


## Leonardo

مفهمتش انا موضوع اليورو فرنك دا يا استاذى يعنى نراقبه عند ال 1.5000 لو كسرها ل تحت نبيع و نضع استوب 1.5050 ؟

----------


## aljameel

> مفهمتش انا موضوع اليورو فرنك دا يا استاذى يعنى نراقبه عند ال 1.5000 لو كسرها ل تحت نبيع و نضع استوب 1.5050 ؟

 نعم اخي في حال كسر 1.5000 
والان للشراء من السعر الحالي او لو اقترب من الستوب 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والاسترالي دولار 
السعر الحالي 
7066 
للمراقبة 
والله اعلم 
كسر 7050 والله اعلم سيذهب به لل 6900 
فوق 7050 والله اعلم 7150 وفوق 
الربح بأذن الله بالقناعة او الاهداف 
والله الموفق

----------


## بوغدير

> بوغدير خذ الهديه لك وللاخوان جميعا  اليورو فرنك   والله اعلم عنده انفجار وهذا اذا ينفجر باليوم من 500 لل 1000 نقطة والله اعلم  يحتاج صبر   سعره الان 1.5105  ضع الستوب 1.5050 للشراء والبيع  وحاول اخذه لو نزل شوي شراء وأنساه يبغاله طولت بال وصبر  اما فوق ولا تحت لو نزل تحت 1.5000 توكل على الله وبيع   ويارب ياكريم  والله الموفق

 هديتك قبلناها ولا خلا ولا عدم بو مروان 
نحط الاستوب ومعاه الامر المعاكس بيع والله يكتب الي فيه الخير لنا

----------


## Leonardo

لو حبينا نعمل عقد شراء على الاسترالى دولار يبقى الاستوب بتاعه 0.7040 مثلا ؟ و هدفه 0.7150 ولا حضرتك تفضل الانتظار و المراقبة فى الوقت الحالى

----------


## smack

تم الدخول شراء باليورو فرنك اخى و ان شاء الله صفقة رابحة

----------


## aljameel

الان المجنون 144.20 هو متوقع النزول لل 144  او 144.20 اما ارتداد وهدف بأذن الله 145.50 فوق والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> لو حبينا نعمل عقد شراء على الاسترالى دولار يبقى الاستوب بتاعه 0.7040 مثلا ؟ و هدفه 0.7150 ولا حضرتك تفضل الانتظار و المراقبة فى الوقت الحالى

 توكل على الله الستوب قريب 
راقب المجنون

----------


## aljameel

> تم الدخول شراء باليورو فرنك اخى و ان شاء الله صفقة رابحة

 بالتوفيق أن شاء الله اخي

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  الباوند ين  السعر الحالي 144.35  هو متوقع ارتداد من 144 تقريبا والله اعلم يذهب 145.50 وفوق  للمراقبة وبالله التوفيق  والله اعلم كسر 143.50   بأذن الله 140 كهدف اول   وله هدف دبل توب 135 هل يصله الله اعلم  لوكسر 143.50 والبقاء تحتها نضع الستوب 143.60 ونتوكل على الله وبيع    والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي للمراقبة  السعر الحالي   1.8280  لو صعد لل 1.8300 او 350 لل 400 بيع والهدف القناعة   من 100 لل 250 بأذن الله والمجال مفتوح له  فوق 1.8410 شراء والله اعلم  والهدف بأذن الله القناعة او  1.8800  والله الموفق

   

> بوغدير خذ الهديه لك وللاخوان جميعا  اليورو فرنك   والله اعلم عنده انفجار وهذا اذا ينفجر باليوم من 500 لل 1000 نقطة والله اعلم  يحتاج صبر   سعره الان 1.5105  ضع الستوب 1.5050 للشراء والبيع  وحاول اخذه لو نزل شوي شراء وأنساه يبغاله طولت بال وصبر  اما فوق ولا تحت لو نزل تحت 1.5000 توكل على الله وبيع   ويارب ياكريم   والله الموفق

    

> والاسترالي دولار 
> السعر الحالي 
> 7066 
> للمراقبة 
> والله اعلم 
> كسر 7050 والله اعلم سيذهب به لل 6900 
> فوق 7050 والله اعلم 7150 وفوق 
> الربح بأذن الله بالقناعة او الاهداف 
> والله الموفق

  
للمشاااااااهدة 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة ولنا لقاء بأذن الله بعد الصلاة 
كل الامور واضحة امامكم بالتوصيات 
والله الموفق

----------


## M-elgendy

ممكن اعرف رأي حضرتك بومروان فى الدولار فرانك ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن اعرف رأي حضرتك بومروان فى الدولار فرانك ؟؟

 هلا اخي 
هو المفروض ينزل لل 1.1550 تقريبا اما الارتداد منها او مواصلة النزول 
على الاقل فرضا لو ماينزل لل 550 اجباري ينزل لل 1.5625 والله اعلم اما يرتد منها او ينزل لل 550 والله الموفق

----------


## Leonardo

استاذى ايه رأيك فى اليورو كندى

----------


## aljameel

> استاذى ايه رأيك فى اليورو كندى

 راقب 1.5970 لو ماكسرها بأذن الله صاعد 1.6300 او 1.6400 بشرط اختراق الهاي اليوم  1.6178 اما الارتداد من احدها او فوق 1.6450 متوقع مواصلة الصعود  
لو كسر 15950 والله اعلم لل 1.5800 و 1.5600 
والله اعلم

----------


## M-elgendy

> هلا اخي 
> هو المفروض ينزل لل 1.1550 تقريبا اما الارتداد منها او مواصلة النزول 
> على الاقل فرضا لو ماينزل لل 550 اجباري ينزل لل 1.5625 والله اعلم اما يرتد منها او ينزل لل 550 والله الموفق

 جزاك الله كل خير استاذ بومروان 
والله الواحد محبط والنفسيه جداا سيئه واسبوع عجيب جداااا معايا  :No3:  
الحمدلله على كل حال    :Eh S(7):

----------


## Leonardo

> جزاك الله كل خير استاذ بومروان 
> والله الواحد محبط والنفسيه جداا سيئه واسبوع عجيب جداااا معايا  
> الحمدلله على كل حال

 
مش انت لوحدك والله يا استاذ جندى معظمنا كدا و الاسبوع فعلا كان غريب و عجيب علينا كلنا .. بس زى ما حضرتك قلت الحمد لله على كل حال و تتعوض ان شاء الله

----------


## M-elgendy

> مش انت لوحدك والله يا استاذ جندى معظمنا كدا و الاسبوع فعلا كان غريب و عجيب علينا كلنا .. بس زى ما حضرتك قلت الحمد لله على كل حال و تتعوض ان شاء الله

 الله يخليك ونستنى والله  :Asvc:   
همسه: اسم العضويه بتاعتى M-Elgendy مش قصدى بيها مستر يعنى استاذ ولكن اول حرف من اسمى وهو محمد

----------


## Leonardo

> الله يخليك ونستنى والله   
> همسه: اسم العضويه بتاعتى M-Elgendy مش قصدى بيها مستر يعنى استاذ ولكن اول حرف من اسمى وهو محمد

  :Big Grin:  لا منا عارف ان لقب حضرتك هو الجندى لكن اول حرف هو ميم و مكنتش اعرف اقولك ايه بالظبط فا قولت استاذى جندى  :013:

----------


## M-elgendy

> لا منا عارف ان لقب حضرتك هو الجندى لكن اول حرف هو ميم و مكنتش اعرف اقولك ايه بالظبط فا قولت استاذى جندى

 
بس انت مش ملاحظ ان كل الاسابيع غريبه وعجيبه من ساعة ما دخلنا مجال الفوركس ؟   :Big Grin:

----------


## Leonardo

> بس انت مش ملاحظ ان كل الاسابيع غريبه وعجيبه من ساعة ما دخلنا مجال الفوركس ؟

 والله انا لسه قايلها لواحد صحبى من شوية و هو برضو معانا فى المنتدى هنا انى من ساعة ما دخلته و حاسس انه بقى غريب و على الديمو كان كل شىء كويس و الحياة كانت لذيذة  :Big Grin:  اظاهر ان العيب فينا  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## M-elgendy

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  الباوند ين  السعر الحالي 144.35  هو متوقع ارتداد من 144 تقريبا والله اعلم يذهب 145.50 وفوق  للمراقبة وبالله التوفيق  والله اعلم كسر 143.50   بأذن الله 140 كهدف اول   وله هدف دبل توب 135 هل يصله الله اعلم  لوكسر 143.50  والبقاء تحتها نضع الستوب 143.60 ونتوكل على الله وبيع   والله الموفق

  

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي للمراقبة  السعر الحالي   1.8280  لو صعد لل 1.8300 او 350 لل 400 بيع والهدف القناعة   من 100 لل 250 بأذن الله والمجال مفتوح له  فوق 1.8410 شراء والله اعلم  والهدف بأذن الله القناعة او  1.8800  والله الموفق

  

> بوغدير خذ الهديه لك وللاخوان جميعا  اليورو فرنك   والله اعلم عنده انفجار وهذا اذا ينفجر باليوم من 500 لل 1000 نقطة والله اعلم  يحتاج صبر   سعره الان 1.5105  ضع الستوب 1.5050 للشراء والبيع  وحاول اخذه لو نزل شوي شراء وأنساه يبغاله طولت بال وصبر  اما فوق ولا تحت لو نزل تحت 1.5000 توكل على الله وبيع   ويارب ياكريم  والله الموفق

  

> والاسترالي دولار 
> السعر الحالي 
> 7066 
> للمراقبة 
> والله اعلم 
> كسر 7050 والله اعلم سيذهب به لل 6900 
> فوق 7050 والله اعلم 7150 وفوق 
> الربح بأذن الله بالقناعة او الاهداف 
> والله الموفق

 
للمشاهده

----------


## M-elgendy

> والله انا لسه قايلها لواحد صحبى من شوية و هو برضو معانا فى المنتدى هنا انى من ساعة ما دخلته و حاسس انه بقى غريب و على الديمو كان كل شىء كويس و الحياة كانت لذيذة  اظاهر ان العيب فينا

 
ههههههههههههه   :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:

----------


## sherefesam

> والله انا لسه قايلها لواحد صحبى من شوية و هو برضو معانا فى المنتدى هنا انى من ساعة ما دخلته و حاسس انه بقى غريب و على الديمو كان كل شىء كويس و الحياة كانت لذيذة  اظاهر ان العيب فينا

    شكلك قصدك عليا ,, اسكت يا عم عشان لو حد عرف هيبهديلنا  :Ohmy:

----------


## رشدي

ابو مروان
شيخ العلمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء     
جزيل شكرى وتقديرى على توصيااااااااااات  اليورو فرنك واليورو استرالى الرائعة 
جعل الله خدماتك فى ميزان حسناتك
يرحم الله والديك ويبارك فى ذريتك ويطيل عمرك ويعطيك الصحة والعافية ويزيدك من الحكمه
قول آمين

----------


## mido1989

اخى اريد رايك فى المجنوووووووووووووووون؟

----------


## mido1989

اخى الجميل اين انت

----------


## aljameel

> اخى اريد رايك فى المجنوووووووووووووووون؟

  
هلا اخي كنت نائم أسف علىالتاخير 
المجنون كسر 143 بيع وتوكل على الله 
الهدف بأذن الله 141.70 و 140  
وهدف بعيد 135 يصله الله اعلم 
او القناعة 
والله الموفق

----------


## M-elgendy

> هلا اخي كنت نائم أسف علىالتاخير 
> المجنون كسر 143 بيع وتوكل على الله 
> الهدف بأذن الله 141.70 و 140  
> وهدف بعيد 135 يصله الله اعلم 
> او القناعة 
> والله الموفق

 جزاك الله كل خير يا غالى

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
مبرووك الاسترالي دولار ماشاء الله معطى مايقارب 200 اتوقع والله اعلم مواصلة العطاء باختراق 1.8450 بأذن الله لل 1.8800 وفوق والله اعلم 
والله يرزق الجميع

----------


## aljameel

وللامانة انا اليورو استرالي شراء اليورو فرنك شرااء 
المجنون بائع والكيبل بائع  
يمكن انا معاكس الكل ولاكن انا بائع وشاراء من البارح 
صح غلط الله يرزق الجميع 
والله الموفق

----------


## mido1989

المجنون لا يستطيع كسر 143 
هل مازال للبيع مع العلم ان حسابى لا يتحمل 100 نقطه

----------


## altamo7

> المجنون لا يستطيع كسر 143 
> هل مازال للبيع مع العلم ان حسابى لا يتحمل 100 نقطه

 أخوي حسابك ما يتحمل لا تدخل على المجنون شوف لك زوج آخر 
نصيحة

----------


## medo_medo

معلش انا جديد معاكم ممكن اعرف مين هو المجنون

----------


## aljameel

> معلش انا جديد معاكم ممكن اعرف مين هو المجنون

 هلا اخي 
الباوند ين

----------


## Abo Maged

صباح الخير أخ جميل ممكن أعرف أخر توصية علي المجنون والهدف والستوب أحسن توهت في مشاركات الأخوة

----------


## medo_medo

اليورو دولار اخباره ايه انهارده استاذ الجميل

----------


## Momtaz

مسا الخير ابو مروان  
اليورو استرالي قائمه فرص الشراء فيه اذا مافيها غلبه  
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير أخ جميل ممكن أعرف أخر توصية علي المجنون والهدف والستوب أحسن توهت في مشاركات الأخوة

 المجنون انا امامي الان انه نازل لل 141.70 تقريبا و 140 بأذن الله  
هل يصلهم الله اعلم وهدف بعيد دبل توب 135 
لو طلع شوي ممكن تدخل بيع وتقل المخاطرة 
والخيار لك

----------


## Abo Maged

> المجنون انا امامي الان انه نازل لل 141.70 تقريبا و 140 بأذن الله  
> هل يصلهم الله اعلم وهدف بعيد دبل توب 135 
> لو طلع شوي ممكن تدخل بيع وتقل المخاطرة 
> والخيار لك

  لك الشكر والتقدير وتحياتي لك وتمنياتي بالتوفيق وجزاك الله خيرا عن الجميع

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار اخباره ايه انهارده استاذ الجميل

 راقبه الان بالصعود احتمال ينزل 
هو على العموم تحت 1.3120 للبيع 
او لوكسر الو اليوم ممكن تدخل 
والله اعلم

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل اى رايك فى بيع الكابيل ؟؟؟وجزاك الله خير وبردة بيع الكندى؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> مسا الخير ابو مروان  
> اليورو استرالي قائمه فرص الشراء فيه اذا مافيها غلبه  
> يعطيك العافيه

 اذا مادخلت معنا من البدية يفضل البيع فوق 1.8450 والله اعلم 
لانه الان بمنطقة حيرة 400 ممكن شراء وممكن بيع  
واذا راغب تدخل شراء ادخل وضع الستوب قريب من سعر الشراء للاحتياط 
والله الموفق

----------


## saleh1

السلام عليكم
اخي الاورو دولار ايه اخباره وهل في توصية على احد الازواج الان
بالمناسبة شكرا لك على مساعدتك لنا فأنا اتابع موضوعك منذ مدة

----------


## aljameel

> عم جميل اى رايك فى بيع الكابيل ؟؟؟وجزاك الله خير وبردة بيع الكندى؟؟

 الكيبل بيع مع الارتفاع افضل وضع الستوب الذي يناسبك او الهاي ولك الخيار 
الكندي دولار من البارح وأمس وانا اقول فوق 1.2300 للشراء وليس للبيع 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اذا مادخلت معنا من البدية يفضل البيع فوق 1.8450 والله اعلم 
> لانه الان بمنطقة حيرة 400 ممكن شراء وممكن بيع  
> واذا راغب تدخل شراء ادخل وضع الستوب قريب من سعر الشراء للاحتياط 
> والله الموفق

  
أسف غلط يفضل الشراء فوق 450 والله اعلم 
اكر أسفي على الغلط

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> اخي الاورو دولار ايه اخباره وهل في توصية على احد الازواج الان
> بالمناسبة شكرا لك على مساعدتك لنا فأنا اتابع موضوعك منذ مدة

  
هلا اخي يشرفنا أن تتابع  
كتبت عنه اخي شوف المشاركات

----------


## aljameel

الان اخواني أستاذنكم للصلاة  
ساعود بعد الصلاة أن شاء الله

----------


## mostafa_anwr

جزاك الله خير

----------


## medo_medo

استاذنا الجميل تنصحنى بأيه من العملات دلوقتى لانى عملت عمليتين كانوا مش موفقين الصبح

----------


## aljameel

> استاذنا الجميل تنصحنى بأيه من العملات دلوقتى لانى عملت عمليتين كانوا مش موفقين الصبح

 راقب المجنون اذا ماطلع فوق 143.60 بأذن الله فيه خير والله اعلم

----------


## medo_medo

> راقب المجنون اذا ماطلع فوق 143.60 بأذن الله فيه خير والله اعلم

  
شكراً ياباشا و ربنا يعطيك الصحة 
بس عندى سؤال انتوا ليه بتسموه المجنون

----------


## معن طارق

اخوى الجميل ما المقصود ب قيه خير بيع ام شراء و ما هي الاهداف

----------


## aljameel

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك الكيبل والمجنون واليورو استرالي وووووووو كل ماذكرتهم الحمد اعطو وبسخاء بفضل الله  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   يبقى اليورو فرنك بأذن الله يسعد الجميع  ماقلت لكم الكيبل كسر 1.4640 سيذهب به 1.4350 وبأذن الله سنذهب لها  المجنون ماقلت كسر 143.50 سيذهب به 141.70 و 140 بأذن الله سنذهب لها   واي ارتفاع للكيبل والمجنون للبيع والله الموفق  وعينكم على اليورو استرالي بأذن الله فيه خير

----------


## Momtaz

> اخوى الجميل ما المقصود ب قيه خير بيع ام شراء و ما هي الاهداف

 اخوي ابو مروان كان يقصد انه بيع من 143.60 لو ماكسرها وهو ارتد منها حوالي 250 نقطه بس انا ما انتبهت لردته هذه ولا لسؤالك وان شاء الله بنعوضها بفرصه  ثانيه من فرص ابو مروان  
ماتسشتعجل وتبيع هلقيت لانه ممكن يرتد او يعمل اي حركه مجنون هذا استنى ابو مروان يديك رايه  
وشكرا ابو مروان على تعبك  
سلامي

----------


## aljameel

> اخوى الجميل ما المقصود ب قيه خير بيع ام شراء و ما هي الاهداف

 بيع الله يستر عليك 
تتعوض أن شاء الله راقبه بس يصعد شوي بيعه بأذن الله لل 140 
والله اعلم

----------


## تويجر

في شي اقدر اخذه حاليا ؟

----------


## ابو راجي

استااااااااذ جميل نشتري باوند الان ايدي تحكني على buy  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## aljameel

> استااااااااذ جميل نشتري باوند الان ايدي تحكني على buy

 لا انتبه والله اعلم مشواره طويل تحت 
سأنوه

----------


## aljameel

> استااااااااذ جميل نشتري باوند الان ايدي تحكني على buy

 لا انتبه والله اعلم مشواره طويل تحت 
سأنوه عنه بوقته بأذن الله

----------


## الرفيق هاني

استاذنا الجميل ما في توصيات اليوم جديدة؟

----------


## aljameel

> في شي اقدر اخذه حاليا ؟

  
الان تسأل من البارح واليوم الصباح وأنا اذكر اكثر من 10 توصيات الان بعد ماطارت الطيور بأرزاقها 
انتظر نشوف فرصة وابلغ عنها بأذن الله

----------


## ابو راجي

انتظر الاشارة منك يا ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

والله العظيم تزعلو الواحد التوصيات بالكوم من البارح والصباح ذكرتها اقل وحده اعطت 200 نقطة وفوق  التوصيات الذي ذكرتها اعطت اكثر من 1500 نقطة وقابلةللزيادة لل 2000 نقطة اليوم  وهذه اخر مره اذكر فيها لو واحد يسأل ما اجيب لأني بتعب وبالنهاية مافي فائدة   الله يسامحكم والله تزعلو   توصية فيها بأذن الله من 400 نقطة وفوق اوالربح بالقناعة   اليورو استرالي بأذن الله ذاهب لل 1.8800 لل 1.9000 وفوق والله اعلم   اي نزول اقتناصة والدخول شراء لا للاستعجال  والله الموفق

----------


## الرفيق هاني

ننتظر توصياتك استاذنا أبو مروان

----------


## ابو راجي

اليورو استرالي مو مفعل عندي
حظي هيك
حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل

----------


## الرفيق هاني

معليش استاذنا الجميل ما تزعل بس أنا بصراحة لما بشوفك بالتوصية كاتب مثلا لا للأستعجال ونراقب بتردد أكتر من مرة وبحكي لا هاي لسا مش توصية نهائية فهمت عليا مع العلم أني لا أمتلك حساب حقيقي وبشتغل على حساب تجريبي حتى الآن وتسلم يا أستاذنا

----------


## ahmed_samir77

الأخ جميل اليورو دولار أخباره أيه

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو استرالي مو مفعل عندي
> حظي هيك
> حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل

 والله اعلم 
راقب الكيبل لو صعد لل 1.4470 لل 1.4520  تقريبا وارتد منها بيع والله يرزقك 
والمجنون 141.50 لل 142 وارتد بيع والله يرزقك 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الأخ جميل اليورو دولار أخباره أيه

 بدي اشوف الا هو بالعلالي انتظر يستقر واتكلم عنه بأذن الله

----------


## ابو راجي

شكرا اخي الجميل

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم  اليورو دولار راقبه عند 1.3010 و 1.3070 والله اعلم متوقع الارتداد من احدهم ونزول   لو ارتد ساتكلم عن الهدف  له هدف بعيد الله اعلم يصله بعلم الغيب  تحت 1.3120 هدفه بأذن الله 1.2500 هل يصل متى يصل الله اعلم   انا بتكلم كمؤاشرات وبجتهد ممكن اصيب واخطى

----------


## moneeeb

> والله اعلم 
> راقب الكيبل لو صعد لل 1.4470 لل 1.4520  تقريبا وارتد منها بيع والله يرزقك 
> والمجنون 141.50 لل 142 وارتد بيع والله يرزقك 
> والله الموفق

 الجميل باشا, 
فى الكيبل فين التارقت بيكون؟؟؟  
هل 1.44  نقطة اولى ؟  
شاكرين لك جهودك يا باشا  :Ongue:  
فى امان الله

----------


## aljameel

المجنون لا احد يستعجل عليه المجال مفتوح له حتى 142.50 والله اعلم

----------


## العاشق

> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك الكيبل والمجنون واليورو استرالي وووووووو كل ماذكرتهم الحمد اعطو وبسخاء بفضل الله  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   يبقى اليورو فرنك بأذن الله يسعد الجميع  ماقلت لكم الكيبل كسر 1.4640 سيذهب به 1.4350 وبأذن الله سنذهب لها  المجنون ماقلت كسر 143.50 سيذهب به 141.70 و 140 بأذن الله سنذهب لها   واي ارتفاع للكيبل والمجنون للبيع والله الموفق   وعينكم على اليورو استرالي بأذن الله فيه خير

  :Loly:  :Loly:  :Loly:  :Loly:  :Loly:  :Loly:  مبارك ابو مـروان  :Loly:  :Loly:  :Loly:  :Loly:  :Loly:  :Loly:

----------


## aljameel

> مبارك ابو مـروان

 الله يبارك فيك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والدولار فرنك   السعر الان تقريبا 1.1600  للمراقبة   ومبروك من دخل فيه بيع وصبر ماشاء الله مايقارب 140 وللخير بقية بأذن الله  مثل ماذكرت سابقا متوقع ارتداد من 1.1550 + - تقريبا   الارتداد سيذهب به بأذن الله من 1.1700 لل 1.1900 واكثر والله اعلم  واي ارتفاع يستغل بيع والله اعلم مع الحذر والستوب صغير  والله الموفق

----------


## medo_medo

ما هو الكيبل ؟

----------


## تويجر

يعني متى ندخل شراء لفرنك في اي سعر

----------


## aljameel

> ما هو الكيبل ؟

 الباوند دولار

----------


## mostafa_anwr

البوند دولار هو الكايبل

----------


## medo_medo

اظن كده ممكن ندخل نبيع فى المجنون ولا ايه رأيك؟؟

----------


## moneeeb

> ما هو الكيبل ؟

 اللى هو 
GBP/USD

----------


## medo_medo

كده نبيع فى المجنون؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> اظن كده ممكن ندخل نبيع فى المجنون ولا ايه رأيك؟؟

 توكل على الله وضع الستوب 143.60 للاحتياط مجرد ينزل حرك الستوب مع كل نزول تقديم الستوب 
والهدف بالقناعة وله هدف بأذن الله 140 تقريبا واحتمال اكثر  
الله اعلم

----------


## CheFX

الاخ الجميل 
الله يعطيك العافية
كم ستوب الباوند اذا تمت عملية البيع

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ الجميل 
> الله يعطيك العافية
> كم ستوب الباوند اذا تمت عملية البيع

 بس يرتد نضع الستوب منطقة الارتداد والله اعلم 
او اختار الستوب المناسب لك

----------


## ابوجراح

السلام عليكم 
بومروان ما هو  وضع اليورو  ين

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  بومروان ما هو وضع اليورو ين

 يقول انه رايح لل 129 والله اعلم 
وهو الي مخوفني اخاف يسحب المجنون معه الله يستر

----------


## abu hani

استاذى ابو مروان كويس بيع من هنا عل المجنون.مع الشكر

----------


## aljameel

> استاذى ابو مروان كويس بيع من هنا عل المجنون.مع الشكر

 اخي انا عن نفسي بعت من 142.50 و 142.30 و 142 
هو المفروض اكتفى صعود والله اعلم  
وأنت لك الخيار هل حسابك يتحمل توكل على الله 
والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

المجنون بأذن الله لو واصل نزول الاهداف والله اعلم 
القناعة 
وله اهداف بأذن الله 140 و 139.50 و 139 وهدددددددددف بعيددددددددددددددد 135 الله اعلم يصله لا اعلم  
اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى 
والكيبل له اهداف بأذن الله لو واصل نزول 1.4350 و 1.4300 واحتمال اكثر او القناعة 
الان أستاذنكم نصف ساعة بالتمام  
الله يرزقنا جميعا يارب

----------


## ahmadj

وانا اخ الجميل بعت معك  فزعة من اهل حايل

----------


## abu hani

الف شكر على الرد الجميل. يا استاذ الجمال

----------


## بحريني88

السلام عليكم 
شخباركم شباب ؟؟
في صفقات شغاله حاليا ؟؟ 
وهل في صفقات بتنزل عندكم ؟؟

----------


## medo_medo

> توكل على الله وضع الستوب 143.60 للاحتياط مجرد ينزل حرك الستوب مع كل نزول تقديم الستوب 
> والهدف بالقناعة وله هدف بأذن الله 140 تقريبا واحتمال اكثر  
> الله اعلم

  
تسلم يا كبير الخطه ماشيه تمام بس يا ترى هيكمل نزول و لا ايه؟؟

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  والله اعلم متوقع الارتداد من 1.8280 تقريبا   لو ارتد شراء وبالله التوفيق  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> تسلم يا كبير الخطه ماشيه تمام بس يا ترى هيكمل نزول و لا ايه؟؟

 الكبير الله سبحانة وتعالى 
بأذن الله يواصل نزول 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> شخباركم شباب ؟؟
> في صفقات شغاله حاليا ؟؟ 
> وهل في صفقات بتنزل عندكم ؟؟

  
هلا اخي راقب الكيبل والمجنون متوقع نزول بأذن الله 
وراقب اليورو استرالي لو ارتد ادخل شراء وبالله التوفيق 
حاول اقتناصهم مع الارتفاع ولا للاستعجال  
والاهداف بأذن الله ذكرتها سابقا 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  والله اعلم متوقع الارتداد من 1.8280 تقريبا   لو ارتد شراء وبالله التوفيق  والستوب نقطة الارتداد   والله يرزقنا جميعا

   نزل لل 1.8287 وارتد الحمد أن شاء الله اكتفى بالنزول وارتداد حقيقي  من دخل به تقديم الستوب لمركز الدخول وتقديم الستوب مع الارتفاع  والله يرزقنا جميعا  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووووووووك اول 150نقطة بالمجنون  مبرووووووووك اول 100 نقطة باليورو استرالي  وللخير بقية بأذن الله   وأن شاء الله ابارك لكم بالكيبل ب 200 نقطة  والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

سبحان الله والحمد لله   المطلعين  بالالاف والمستفدين بالالاف والمشاركين بعدد الاصابع  للمعلومية   الكلمة الطيبة صدقة  الكلمة الطيبة تساعد على العطاء   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر التوصيات خلال 24 ساعة محققة مايقارب 2000 نقطة بتوفيق الله وفضله  شكرا للجميع  والسلام عليكم جميعا

----------


## بدران88

الله يعطيك الف عافية على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك وننتظر منك المزيد 
تحياتي

----------


## بحريني88

اخواااني رجاااء قوولولي ابي ادخل معاكم في الصفقات  
ممكن احد يقولي ادخل في شنو الحين ؟؟

----------


## medo_medo

الله يزيدك و الله احنا ديماً معاك و ان شاء الله نستفاد من علمك
و بعدين انا طالب منك طلب انك تعلمنا ازاى نحدد نقط الدخول و الخروج
علمنى الصيد افضل من ان تعطنى سمكه

----------


## ابوجراح

> سبحان الله والحمد لله   المطلعين  بالالاف والمستفدين بالالاف والمشاركين بعدد الاصابع  للمعلومية   الكلمة الطيبة صدقة  الكلمة الطيبة تساعد على العطاء   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر التوصيات خلال 24 ساعة محققة مايقارب 2000 نقطة بتوفيق الله وفضله  شكرا للجميع  والسلام عليكم جميعا

 ذكرك طيب يا بومروان  
ثق تماما بالنسبه لي اذكرك بالدعاء لك ولوالديك  بظهر الغيب  
اما عن المشاركه  القصد منها تخفيف الزحمه عن الموضوع حتى يستطيع الاخوان المتابعه  
ورحم الله والديك عن كل ثانيه تقضيها لخدمة اخوانك

----------


## ahmed_samir77

الأخ الجميل اليورو دولار ايه رأيك به

----------


## بوغدير

> سبحان الله والحمد لله   المطلعين  بالالاف والمستفدين بالالاف والمشاركين بعدد الاصابع  للمعلومية   الكلمة الطيبة صدقة  الكلمة الطيبة تساعد على العطاء   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر التوصيات خلال 24 ساعة محققة مايقارب 2000 نقطة بتوفيق الله وفضله  شكرا للجميع  والسلام عليكم جميعا

 كله بميزان حسناتك اخوي بو مروان والظاهر اليوم الكل نايم وانا  
واحد منهم عساك على القوه لا عدمناك يالغالي 
للحين ناطرين الهديه واهدافها وربك يرزقنا ويرزق الجميع 
احترامي وتقديري

----------


## aljoufi

جزاك الله خير اخوي الجميل ورحم الله والدينا ووالديك والمتابعين وجميع المسلمين

----------


## بوغدير

بو مروان اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات السابقه كانت فوق خط الترند الصاعد 
اشرايك لو تم الاقفال اليومي فوق خط الترند ؟ 
اعتقد ممكن اكتفى نزول انتظر وجهة نظرك

----------


## M-elgendy

> بو مروان اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات السابقه كانت فوق خط الترند الصاعد 
> اشرايك لو تم الاقفال اليومي فوق خط الترند ؟ 
> اعتقد ممكن اكتفى نزول انتظر وجهة نظرك

 سؤال بوغدير يا غالى  
تفتكر زيل الشمعه يفرق اذا كان تحت خط الترند ؟؟   همسه: مشتاقون لك يا راجل  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mustafa83

أخ جميل أريد سؤالك عن  عن الباوند دولار و عن احتمال العودة الى 1,4400؟

----------


## بوغدير

> سؤال بوغدير يا غالى  
> تفتكر زيل الشمعه يفرق اذا كان تحت خط الترند ؟؟   همسه: مشتاقون لك يا راجل

 هلا والله بالغالي محمد 
تشتاق لك العافيه وانا اكثر وعلى فكره انت مختفي من يومين  :Regular Smile:  
بخصوص الذيول عامة في مثل الحالة هذي وبنظري لو تم الاغلاق فوق خط الترند 
يبقى الذيل ما راح يشكل اهميه وحتى لو نزل باليوم الثاني لكن والعلم عند الله راح يكون في صعود 
بعد النزول ولا تنسى نزول حاد تقريبا من 149.90 الى 140.57 تقريبا قريب ال 900 نقطه 
كما اتوقع من وجهة نظري القاصره بالنسبه لأغلاق يوم الغد هناك ذيل واكيد اسفل الترند 
لكن خلنا نشوف اخوانا الي شغالين على الموجات والمؤشرات وتحليلاتهم واذا كانت تدعم 
الصعود من 139.50 ام هناك المزيد من الهبوط 
ولا ننسى الرأس والكتفين المقلوب على اليومي 
والعلم عند الله 
احترامي وتقديري

----------


## M-elgendy

> هلا والله بالغالي محمد 
> تشتاق لك العافيه وانا اكثر وعلى فكره انت مختفي من يومين  
> بخصوص الذيول عامة في مثل الحالة هذي وبنظري لو تم الاغلاق فوق خط الترند 
> يبقى الذيل ما راح يشكل اهميه وحتى لو نزل باليوم الثاني لكن والعلم عند الله راح يكون في صعود 
> بعد النزول ولا تنسى نزول حاد تقريبا من 149.90 الى 140.57 تقريبا قريب ال 900 نقطه 
> كما اتوقع من وجهة نظري القاصره بالنسبه لأغلاق يوم الغد هناك ذيل واكيد اسفل الترند 
> لكن خلنا نشوف اخوانا الي شغالين على الموجات والمؤشرات وتحليلاتهم واذا كانت تدعم 
> الصعود من 139.50 ام هناك المزيد من الهبوط 
> ولا ننسى الرأس والكتفين المقلوب على اليومي 
> ...

 
افضل شئ والله يابوغدير ان الواحد ينتظر الاغلاق اليوم ونشوف هيقفل على ايه 
لان لو المجنون ينوى الهبوط .. مش هيصعد قبل النزول على الاقل لـ 137 ولا حاجه

----------


## بوغدير

> افضل شئ والله يابوغدير ان الواحد ينتظر الاغلاق اليوم ونشوف هيقفل على ايه 
> لان لو المجنون ينوى الهبوط .. مش هيصعد قبل النزول على الاقل لـ 137 ولا حاجه

 عين العقل  :Ongue:

----------


## M-elgendy

> عين العقل

   :Wink Smile:  :Wink Smile:

----------


## aljameel

حبيت اطمئنكم قرأت جزء من مناقشتكم بارك الله فيكم 
لاتخافو بأذن الله وتوفيقه لاهدافه قولو يارب 
المجنون الان والله اعلم لل 140.80 + - احتمال ارتداد منها بحدود 50 لل 70 ثم نزول لو ماارتد وكسر الو عينكم على 139.50 والله اعلم 
الكيبل تحت 1.4460 بأذن الله لل 1.4350 واكثر والله اعلم بكسر اللو  
اليورو مبروك لمن دخل به اعطى اكثر من مرة فرصةدخول والله اعلم هدف قريب 1.8550 + - منها اما مواصلة الصعود او راتداد بحدود 100 نقطة لل 70 ومن ثم مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## بدران88

مشكور يالغالي متابعين معك بالتوفيق 
تحياتي

----------


## Abo Maged

> حبيت اطمئنكم قرأت جزء من مناقشتكم بارك الله فيكم 
> لاتخافو بأذن الله وتوفيقه لاهدافه قولو يارب 
> المجنون الان والله اعلم لل 140.80 + - احتمال ارتداد منها بحدود 50 لل 70 ثم نزول لو ماارتد وكسر الو عينكم على 139.50 والله اعلم 
> الكيبل تحت 1.4460 بأذن الله لل 1.4350 واكثر والله اعلم بكسر اللو  
> اليورو مبروك لمن دخل به اعطى اكثر من مرة فرصةدخول والله اعلم هدف قريب 1.8550 + - منها اما مواصلة الصعود او راتداد بحدود 100 نقطة لل 70 ومن ثم مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم 
> والله الموفق

 مشكور علي تحليلك ودائما تنير لنا الطريق بمداخلاتك القيمة ولكن هل تنصح بالدخول بيع الأن علي المجنون والكيبل ام تري الأنتظار لنقطة محددة معلش دائما مزعجين ولكن انت شخص ثقة بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا

----------


## بوغدير

يارب 
جزاك الله خير ويرحم والديك وجدانك بو مروان  
ان شاء الله الى الاهداف

----------


## ahmed_samir77

الأخ جميل أكرمك الله اليورو دولار إلى أين

----------


## M-elgendy

جزاك الله كل خير يا غالى

----------


## M-elgendy

والله انك عبقرى يابومروان 
الله يكفيك كل شر ويغنيك بالصحه والعافيه و راحة البال وما يخسرك ابدا

----------


## aljameel

> الأخ جميل أكرمك الله اليورو دولار إلى أين

 والله يااخي ذكرته اكثر من مرة 
والله اعلم 
المتوقع صعود لل 1.3030 او 1.3070 والارتداد من احدهم  
هو صعد لل 1.3030 الان احتمال يصعد لل 1.3070 باختراق الهاي عندها اما يرتد منها او يواصل صعود لو ارتد منها بيع والستوب 1.3125 لانه تحت نقطة الستوب للبيع والله اعلم 
لو واصل صعود فوق 1.4125 المجال مفتوح له حتى 1.3400 والله اعلم
الارتداد من 3070 بأذن الله سيذهب به 1.2800 طبعا قبلها اهداف ولاكن هذا هدف رئيسي وهدف اخر رئسيسي 1.2500 انا اتكلم كمؤاشرات هل يصلهم الله اعلم 
والله الموفق 
شرح كامل مفصل للكل والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> والله انك عبقرى يابومروان 
> الله يكفيك كل شر ويغنيك بالصحه والعافيه و راحة البال وما يخسرك ابدا

  
جزاك الله خير 
عبقري لا انا واحد منكم لاازيد ولا انقص عنكم أنسان اقل من عادي 
الله اكرمنا بشوي معرفه الله يرزقكم بمعرفة تفوقني يارب قول أمين

----------


## Abo Maged

_متواضع_ الله يزيدك ويرزقك الجنة ومصاحبة الرسول والصحابة قول أمين

----------


## aljameel

> _متواضع_ الله يزيدك ويرزقك الجنة ومصاحبة الرسول والصحابة قول أمين

 أمين يارب العالمين 
وأنت قول أمين أنت ومن يقراء دعوتك لي بمثل مادعوة لي 
جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك ورزقنا وياك الجنة وأمة محمد اجمعين يارب العالمين 
من تواظع لله رفعة وهذه نعمة من الله الحمد لله

----------


## الرفيق هاني

الله يوفقك يا أستاذ الجميل انا معجب بيك جدا وأسعد كتير لما تتحقق توصياتك مع أني لا استمتع بلذة الربح متل باقي الاخوة لاني لا امتلك حساب حقيقي حتى الان ولكن حساب تجريبي بس شايف قديش انتا بتعمل لمصحلة الشباب المتواجدين وبتعيهم كتير من وقتك وجهدك جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يارب ويغفر لك ولوالديك ويارب بيوم من الايام استطيع استمتع وأفرح معكوا بلذة الربح والمكسب وربنا يفتحها عليا وعليكو آمين يارب وشكرا الك مرة تانية

----------


## Abo Maged

بس أنا لي طلب عندك لوقدرت عليه يجزاك الله خيرا ممكن توضع التوصية من قبلك بأرقام الدخول والهدف والأستوب لأن الواحد مبتدئ وخبرته قليلة طبعا أذا امكن لأنك شخص انا اثق فيك وفي علمك

----------


## aljameel

الحركة ممله انام ولو ساعة استعداد للفترة الاسيوئيه ولو أني مفلل ولاكن احتياط  
بأذن الله ما منهم خوف حتى اللحضة  
وكمؤاشرات بيقولو نازلين اذا صدقو وأن شاء الله بينزلو ولو صعدو الشي القليل والله اعلم مصيرهم اهدافهم بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بس أنا لي طلب عندك لوقدرت عليه يجزاك الله خيرا ممكن توضع التوصية من قبلك بأرقام الدخول والهدف والأستوب لأن الواحد مبتدئ وخبرته قليلة طبعا أذا امكن لأنك شخص انا اثق فيك وفي علمك

 الليلة اشرح لكم كيف توصياتي بأذن الله

----------


## Abo Maged

جزاك لله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> الله يوفقك يا أستاذ الجميل انا معجب بيك جدا وأسعد كتير لما تتحقق توصياتك مع أني لا استمتع بلذة الربح متل باقي الاخوة لاني لا امتلك حساب حقيقي حتى الان ولكن حساب تجريبي بس شايف قديش انتا بتعمل لمصحلة الشباب المتواجدين وبتعيهم كتير من وقتك وجهدك جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يارب ويغفر لك ولوالديك ويارب بيوم من الايام استطيع استمتع وأفرح معكوا بلذة الربح والمكسب وربنا يفتحها عليا وعليكو آمين يارب وشكرا الك مرة تانية

 جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك 
والله يرزقك وتفتح بمليون واول توصية مني 10% تربح 
والمرة الثانية توصية 20% -  هههههههه 
الله يرزقك مو غلط الانسان يتعلم قبل فتح الحساب عين العقل 
تحياتي لك

----------


## abomo3az

أخى الجميل  
بداية جزاك الله خيرا على ما تقوم به فى المنتدى ، اسأل الله أن يجعله خالصا لوجهه الكريم  
وأن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة أمين أمين  
أما بعد ، فقد تورطت بناء على توصية لأحد الاخوة هنا فى المنتدى بشراء الكيبل من 1.4626  
وأنا الآن خسران أكثر من 150 نقطة ، فابالله عليك دلنى ماذا أفعل الآن ؟؟؟؟ 
هل أدخل بيع من هذه النقطة لكى أعوض جزء من خسارتى ؟؟؟ أما أعزز من هنا ؟؟ 
أم هل أغلق صفقة الشراء المفتوحة حاليا نهائيا على خسارة 150 نقطة حتى لا تزيد أكثر من ذلك ؟؟؟ 
فى إنتظار ردك جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم

----------


## المتداول الكسول

اخي واستاذي الجميل، اولا جزاك الله خيرا على ما تقدمه لنا رزقك الله احسن نعمة، الى وهي  النظر إلى وجهه الكريم وهو راضي عنك، آمين  :Eh S(7): 
 ثانيا استاذي، وارجو الا اثقلك بالاسئلة، انا جديد "صفحة بيضاء" في هذا المجال، ممكن استاذي بعض النصائح لاتبعها لاختصار الطريق بحول الله، هذا المنتدى بارك الله فيمن يخدمه، ملئ بالاستراتيجيات والاساتذة ماشاء الله عليكم فالواحد يحير اي منهج يسلك، فحبيت ان اعرف رايك ونصائحك اخي العزيز 
 وسامحوني اذا قلت شيء غلط بارك الله فيكم.  :Eh S(7):

----------


## stockinhell

> أخى الجميل  
> بداية جزاك الله خيرا على ما تقوم به فى المنتدى ، اسأل الله أن يجعله خالصا لوجهه الكريم  
> وأن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة أمين أمين  
> أما بعد ، فقد تورطت بناء على توصية لأحد الاخوة هنا فى المنتدى بشراء الكيبل من 1.4626  
> وأنا الآن خسران أكثر من 150 نقطة ، فابالله عليك دلنى ماذا أفعل الآن ؟؟؟؟ 
> هل أدخل بيع من هذه النقطة لكى أعوض جزء من خسارتى ؟؟؟ أما أعزز من هنا ؟؟ 
> أم هل أغلق صفقة الشراء المفتوحة حاليا نهائيا على خسارة 150 نقطة حتى لا تزيد أكثر من ذلك ؟؟؟ 
> فى إنتظار ردك جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم

  
 ما اسم التوصيات؟      ومين هالعضو صاحب التوصية الملعونة؟؟
يجب ايقاف اى عضو يصدر توصية مغلوطة

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   المجنون   الباوند ين  GBP JPY  السعر الحالي  142  نموذج دبل توب على الديلي  والله اعلم متوقع النزول يدعم الدبل توب بعض المؤاشرات بالنزول   التوصية كالتاي لها شروط  اغلاق يوم تحت 141.50 واحتمال بعد غدا يتغير السعر لو فيه تغير بأذن الله سأنوه عليه  ومن ضمن الشروط السعر تحت 142.60  الستوب 142.60  الهدف بأذن الله هدف الدبل توب  135.50  او القناعة   الوصول للهدف متوقع ومتوقع اكثر من الهدف وممكن اقل من الهدف وغالبا الدبل توب بيعطي   اكثر من الهدف واحتمال بيبطل الدبل توب اغلاق يوم فوق 142.50 يضعف الهدف والله اعلم   الشطارة هنا بعد توفيق الله اذا انت عارف الهدف والاتجاة والستوب ممكن الاستفادة ضعف الهدف  او اكثر مابين صعود ونزول والله اعلم   والله الموفق  والله يرزقنا جميعا  توصية مكتملة الشروط

----------


## Abo Maged

بارك الله فيك ولك وجزاك الله خيرا عن الجميع توكلنا علي الله

----------


## توفيق12

ان شاء الله ننتظر اغلاق اليووم ويكون اغلاق يدعم الصفقة

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم سوف اغلق الشاشة  
لان اليورو استرالي جنني فوق تحت  لا ارغب مراقبة الشاشه حرق اعصاب وانا مركز عليه بأمانه 
اوكي سامحوني بعض من الوقت واعود

----------


## ساحر الفوركس

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور الجمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممميل على هذة التوصية الكبيرة بس متى تتوقع تصل للهدف أن شاء الله؟ وهل راح يكون نزول مباشر اونزول وارتفاع؟ وبارك اللة فيك

----------


## M-elgendy

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   المجنون   الباوند ين  GBP JPY  السعر الحالي  142  نموذج دبل توب على الديلي  والله اعلم متوقع النزول يدعم الدبل توب بعض المؤاشرات بالنزول   التوصية كالتاي لها شروط  اغلاق يوم تحت 141.50 واحتمال بعد غدا يتغير السعر لو فيه تغير بأذن الله سأنوه عليه  ومن ضمن الشروط السعر تحت 142.60  الستوب 142.60  الهدف بأذن الله هدف الدبل توب  135.50  او القناعة   الوصول للهدف متوقع ومتوقع اكثر من الهدف وممكن اقل من الهدف وغالبا الدبل توب بيعطي   اكثر من الهدف واحتمال بيبطل الدبل توب اغلاق يوم فوق 142.50 يضعف الهدف والله اعلم   الشطارة هنا بعد توفيق الله اذا انت عارف الهدف والاتجاة والستوب ممكن الاستفادة ضعف الهدف  او اكثر مابين صعود ونزول والله اعلم   والله الموفق  والله يرزقنا جميعا  توصية مكتملة الشروط

   :Hands:  والله مش عارف اشكرك ازاى على مجهودك ووقتك وتعبك اللى بتضيعه معانا ده 
يا جماعه والله بومروان يستحق جائزه على مجهوده ده
انا مستعد بمكافئته بأى شئ يطلبه .. ولو ان مافى شئ فى هذا الدنيا يوفى حقه  :Eh S(7): 
والله احسن جائزه ستنولها من الله سبحانه وتعالى    :Icon26:  :Icon26:  
كل التقدير  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو كندي   والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي  1.6108  الستوب 1.5970  الشراء بالنزول ويفضل كل ما اقترب للاستوب  الاهداف بأذن الله القناعة او  1.6190  1.6270  1.6310  1.6350  1.6430  لو توفقنا فيه وصعد للاهداف بأذن الله  مراقبة 1.6310 و 1.6430 متوقع الارتداد من احدهم او مواصلة الصعود فوق 1.6450 والله   اعلم تكون له اهداف اخرى  الارتداد من احد النقطتين ممكن البيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد والربح بالقناعة من 100 لل 500   والله اعلم  لا للاستعجال نراقبه احتمال ينزل فوات ربح ولا خسارة لأن الستوب بعيد نوع ما   والله الموفق  والله يرزقنا جميعا  وللمعلومية انا البارح بالمساء او الصباح وصيت علية وماشاء الله اعطى مايقارب 170 نقطة  على مااعتقد والله اعلم اتمنى انكم أستفدتم منه بحثت عن التوصية ولم اجدها مو ضروري نجدها بس لتذكير

----------


## aljameel

> والله مش عارف اشكرك ازاى على مجهودك ووقتك وتعبك اللى بتضيعه معانا ده 
> يا جماعه والله بومروان يستحق جائزه على مجهوده ده
> انا مستعد بمكافئته بأى شئ يطلبه .. ولو ان مافى شئ فى هذا الدنيا يوفى حقه 
> والله احسن جائزه ستنولها من الله سبحانه وتعالى    
> كل التقدير

 اشكرك على مشاعرك الطيبة اخي العزيز 
بتعرف جائزتي الي اتمناه انكم تستفيدو من التعب والمجهود الذي ابذله ولا ادور من وراءه الا الكلمة الطيبة والدعوة الصادقة والله شاهد تسوى عندي مليار 
واكون اسعد لو أسعدكم 
ولاتنسو اخراج صدقة ولو سنت من الربح ليبارك الله في ربحكم ويضاعفه بأذنه تعالى

----------


## aljameel

المجنون انجن والدور على الكيبل والاسترالي أن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

المجنون بكسر 141.30 بأذن الله تحت والله اعلم 
والكيبل تحت 460 بأذن الله تحت والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

واليورو استرالي فوق 1.8475 بأذن الله مقلع لاهدافه والله اعلم

----------


## Abo Maged

والله ياأخ جميل أنت لاتدري ماذا تفعل من جميل يطوق أعناق الجميع وأنا أولهم ولك مني كل تقدير وأحترام ودعوة خالصة من القلب بقدر ماانت بتساعدني في الكرب والهم الذي أعيش فيه يارب يفرج همك ويبارك لك بأولادك ومالك وصحتك ويجعل ماتقدمه في ميزان حسناتك أنت فخر للمسلمين

----------


## Abo Maged

> واليورو استرالي فوق 1.8475 بأذن الله مقلع لاهدافه والله اعلم

 لوتكرمت كام الهدف وكام الأستوب أنا دخلت شراء

----------


## aljameel

> والله ياأخ جميل أنت لاتدري ماذا تفعل من جميل يطوق أعناق الجميع وأنا أولهم ولك مني كل تقدير وأحترام ودعوة خالصة من القلب بقدر ماانت بتساعدني في الكرب والهم الذي أعيش فيه يارب يفرج همك ويبارك لك بأولادك ومالك وصحتك ويجعل ماتقدمه في ميزان حسناتك أنت فخر للمسلمين

 جزاك الله خير  ياابو ماجد 
الاسم اوكي

----------


## بوغدير

المجنون انجن يا بو مروان وجننا معاه 
يعطيك العافيه والي يسهل عليك اليورو استرالي وتقوم من النوم وتطمن عليه وتطمن معاك 
وربك يوفقك

----------


## aljameel

> لوتكرمت كام الهدف وكام الأستوب أنا دخلت شراء

 الهدف البعيد طبعا لليورو استرالي 100 نقطة ب 10 ممكن سريع الحركة 
بأذن الله 1.8800 و 1.8900 واحتمال يواصل صعود والله اعلم  وهدف قريب 1.8560 ممكن يصعد اعلى منه والله اعلم 
وسأنوه عنه بأذن الله وتوفيقة عند وصلنا للاهداف ماذا نعمل

----------


## sherefesam

> الان أستاذنكم سوف اغلق الشاشة  
> لان اليورو استرالي جنني فوق تحت  لا ارغب مراقبة الشاشه حرق اعصاب وانا مركز عليه بأمانه 
> اوكي سامحوني بعض من الوقت واعود

                                     اللسان يعجز عن الكلام   
ربنا يباركلك يا استاذنا ما شاء الله عليك خلوق ومتعلم ومتابع وحريص على كل من في المنتتدى 
الله يعطيك عن كل نقطه مليار حسنه  :Hands:  :Hands: ,, يارب بعد ما تفتح الشاشه تلاقي تدبيله كبييييييييييره و مستمره  
بارك الله لك في صحتك و مالك و اولادك  وجعلك في الفردوس الاعلى..  اميييييييييييييين يا رب :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  
مع خالص احترامي و تقديري لك  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون انجن يا بو مروان وجننا معاه  يعطيك العافيه والي يسهل عليك اليورو استرالي وتقوم من النوم وتطمن عليه وتطمن معاك  وربك يوفقك

 مشكلتي مفلل نوم براقبه وأطمئن وانام لان حركته سريعة يحتاج مراقبة

----------


## aljameel

> اللسان يعجز عن الكلام    ربنا يباركلك يا استاذنا ما شاء الله عليك خلوق ومتعلم ومتابع وحريص على كل من في المنتتدى  الله يعطيك عن كل نقطه مليار حسنه ,, يارب بعد ما تفتح الشاشه تلاقي تدبيله كبييييييييييره و مستمره   بارك الله لك في صحتك و مالك و اولادك وجعلك في الفردوس الاعلى.. اميييييييييييييين يا رب  مع خالص احترامي و تقديري لك

 جزاك الله خير 
يعجز اللسان عن شكركم الله يعطيكم حتى يكفيكم أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## Abo Maged

> الهدف البعيد طبعا لليورو استرالي 100 نقطة ب 10 ممكن سريع الحركة 
> بأذن الله 1.8800 و 1.8900 واحتمال يواصل صعود والله اعلم وهدف قريب 1.8560 ممكن يصعد اعلى منه والله اعلم 
> وسأنوه عنه بأذن الله وتوفيقة عند وصلنا للاهداف ماذا نعمل

  أصبر علي أدور في قاموس اللغة علي كلمة توفيك قدرك ولاأقولك روح ياشيخ الله يسترك في الدنيا والأخرة

----------


## aljameel

اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى   المهم ركزو علية احتمال يصيب  بأذن الله وقوته نصل لهدفنا بالكيبل 1.4350 + - تقريبا من هنا اما مواصلة النزول او الارتداد وليس شرط النقطة هيا احتمال ينزل عنها او يقل عنها الله اعلم  في حال ارتد وبداء بالصعود راقبو الدولار فرنك متوقع ينزل عكس حركة الكيبل لل 1.1550 تقريبا منها اما ارتداد كما ذكرت سابقا بالتوصية علية وهدفه بأذن من 700 لل 900 متوقع والله اعلم او مواصلة النزول  اذا ارتد ندخل شراء اما الاهداف بأذن الله او القناعة  وهنا الكيبل لو صعد الفرنك الكيبل ينزل والعكس صحيح  مجرد توقع مو شرط يكون صحيح نراقب لعلى وعسى نستفيد من الاثنان  والله الموفق  كثرت عليكم التوصيات حتى تكثرو الدعاء جزاكم الله خير  أن شاء الله نتوفق بها ونفوز بالدعاء

----------


## amine2sud

سلام يا اخي انا جديد في هذا المجال عايز اعرف ايه هو رمز اليورو كندي  ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## sherefesam

> سلام يا اخي انا جديد في هذا المجال عايز اعرف ايه هو رمز اليورو كندي  ولك جزيل الشكر

 بعد اذن استاذنا جميل  EUR/CAD

----------


## aljameel

> سلام يا اخي انا جديد في هذا المجال عايز اعرف ايه هو رمز اليورو كندي ولك جزيل الشكر

  
هلا اخي حياك الله بين اخوانك 
EUR CAD

----------


## aljameel

متوقع والله اعلم 140.80 تقريبا اما مواصلة النزول او ارتداد بحدود 70 + - ومواصلة النزول والله اعلم

----------


## amine2sud

> بعد اذن استاذنا جميل  EUR/CAD

  تشكر يا اخي
بس هل هدا هو اليورو الكندي CAD لاني اعرف انا هذا EUR يسمي اليورو الاوربي

----------


## aljameel

الان اخواني أستاذنكم للصلاة 
الكيبل والمجنون كسر اللو اليوم بأذن الله للاهداف ارتداد من قبل اللو صعود شي بسيط وبأذن الله سينزلو مرة اخرى لاهدافهم والله الموفق

----------


## Abo Maged

تقبل الله

----------


## amine2sud

لقد قمت بفتح صفقة على GBP/JPY بالبيع هل سينزل ام سيرتفع وهل تنصحوني بغلق الصفقة او ماذا
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## بوغدير

> مشكلتي مفلل نوم براقبه وأطمئن وانام لان حركته سريعة يحتاج مراقبة

 الله يبعد عنك المشاكل بو مروان وان شاء الله مثل ما انت شايل حمل اخوانك بالمنتدى 
باذن الله تعالى يسهل ربك عليك ويعطيك مرادك

----------


## mokly

السلام عليكم صباح الخير ياجارى نعزمك ولا تعزمنا على قهوه  ترى جوالك مقفول كالعاده :Angry Smile:

----------


## Momtaz

صباح الخير ابو مروان  
هذا المجنون جننا ضرب ستوب ورجع للاقل منه وش الحل معاه برايك  
تحياتي

----------


## بوغدير

> السلام عليكم صباح الخير ياجارى نعزمك ولا تعزمنا على قهوه  ترى جوالك مقفول كالعاده

 صباح النور يا جار جاري  :Regular Smile:  
افا تتعازمون على القهوه وناسيناااااااااا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mokly

> صباح الخير ابو مروان  
> هذا المجنون جننا ضرب ستوب ورجع للاقل منه وش الحل معاه برايك  
> تحياتي

 السلام عليكم
اعتقد ان هناك سؤ فهم فى التوصيه
هناك توصيتان
الاولى الاستوب 143.60 والاهداف 140.5-140-139.5-139
التوصيه الثانيه كان الشرط الاساسى اغلاق يومى تحت 141.5 والاستوب 142.60 
فاعتقد انه تم الخلط بين التوصيتين 
والله اعلم ابو مروان ادرى بالتوصيه وهذا مافهمته من التوصيات السابقه
شكل ابو مروان صلى القجر ونام  وضاعت علينا القهوه

----------


## Momtaz

> السلام عليكم
> اعتقد ان هناك سؤ فهم فى التوصيه
> هناك توصيتان
> الاولى الاستوب 143.60 والاهداف 140.5-140-139.5-139
> التوصيه الثانيه كان الشرط الاساسى اغلاق يومى تحت 141.5 والاستوب 142.60 
> فاعتقد انه تم الخلط بين التوصيتين 
> والله اعلم ابو مروان ادرى بالتوصيه وهذا مافهمته من التوصيات السابقه
> شكل ابو مروان صلى القجر ونام  وضاعت علينا القهوه

 والله انا شكلي فهمت عكس كذا  
الحمد لله كان ستوبي قليل لاني قريب منه بعت  
شكرا على التوضيح

----------


## ابو راجي

ابو مروان شو رايك بالكيبل

----------


## mokly

ابو مروان والله اعلم نايم
لكن الباوند بيخبط فى خط الترند الهابط  والى الان لم يخترقه

----------


## Momtaz

الكيبل مثل ماقال اخونا موكلي يخبط في ترند هابط وكمان عندوا خط 1.4577 خط قوي جدا وهذه تقريبا رابع شمعه يحاول يكسر هذا الخط ومو قادره  
الخلاصه انو طالما لم يكسر هذا الخط فالكيبل ان شاء الله لاهداف ابو مروان  
يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## ابو راجي

شكرا اخي العزيز على ردك

----------


## ساحر الفوركس

مرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحب بالشباب اقول ويش توقعكم للمجنون شكلة رايح فوق والتوصية تقول للنزول؟؟؟؟؟  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## توفيق12

ممكن راي الاستاد في اليورو ين

----------


## المتداول الكسول

:Big Grin:  

> اخي واستاذي الجميل، اولا جزاك الله خيرا على ما تقدمه لنا رزقك الله احسن نعمة، الى وهي النظر إلى وجهه الكريم وهو راضي عنك، آمين  ثانيا استاذي، وارجو الا اثقلك بالاسئلة، انا جديد "صفحة بيضاء" في هذا المجال، ممكن استاذي بعض النصائح لاتبعها لاختصار الطريق بحول الله، هذا المنتدى بارك الله فيمن يخدمه، ملئ بالاستراتيجيات والاساتذة ماشاء الله عليكم فالواحد يحير اي منهج يسلك، فحبيت ان اعرف رايك ونصائحك اخي العزيز  وسامحوني اذا قلت شيء غلط بارك الله فيكم.

     يا خسارة، لم تجبني اخي الجميل  :Ohmy: 
 هل لان لقبي "المتداول الكسول"، محدش يرضى يتكلم معايا   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
 في كل الاحول باااارككم الله جميعا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ساحر الفوركس

ياجماعة الخير وينكم لاحس ولا خبر

----------


## FLEX ZEE

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   قبل اسبوع كانت توصية لشراء اليورو فرنك  من 5130  هل يمكن معاودة الشراء من المناطق الحاليه 5120  ام ان الاتجاه اختلف

----------


## alshaweesh

> ياجماعة الخير وينكم لاحس ولا خبر

 لا ؟ ألة ؟إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الغافلين اللهم توفنا مسلمين وألحقنا بالصالحين و أجعانا من ورثة جنة النعيم أستغفر الله أستغفر الله يرجى التعديل يا غالي بارك الله فيك

----------


## رشدي

> ممكن راي الاستاد في اليورو ين

   
كمان والله عاوز رأى الأستاذ الفاضل ابو مروان فى اليورو ين
 بصراحة ماكنتش متابعة بسبب صفقة مجنون خسرانة والحمد لله 
بس  شايف راس وكتفين واضحين على 4 ساعة والديلى نزلت السعر لغايت دلوقتى 
 عاوز اعرف هو دلوقتى عند قاع وصالح للشراء ولا انا غلطان  
وكمان اللى بيأكد شمعة نجمة على الديلى 
ارجو ردك حتى لا تضيع الفرصة ان وجدت

----------


## زياد الحسن

السلام عليكم  استاذ جميل انا متابع معك من فترة  قصيرة  ولاحظت ان توصياتك  دائما  تحقق الهدف وانا جربتها  على  الديمو  والحمد لله  كان  الاغلب  بالربح  لك  الشكر على مجهوداتك  يا استاذ جميل  ونرجو  ان  تطل علينا بتوصية جميلة مثلك .

----------


## aljameel

أسف اخواني على الغياب تأخرت بالنوم 
وأنشغلت وكنت بعيد عن الجهاز سأحاول اتواجد اليوم بقدر المستطاع 
سأجيب على بعض الاسئلة على السريع لاني ذاهب للصلاة ولن اتواجد خلال الساعة القادمة  عند العودة بأذن الله سأجيب على الكل 
والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

> اخي واستاذي الجميل، اولا جزاك الله خيرا على ما تقدمه لنا رزقك الله احسن نعمة، الى وهي النظر إلى وجهه الكريم وهو راضي عنك، آمين  ثانيا استاذي، وارجو الا اثقلك بالاسئلة، انا جديد "صفحة بيضاء" في هذا المجال، ممكن استاذي بعض النصائح لاتبعها لاختصار الطريق بحول الله، هذا المنتدى بارك الله فيمن يخدمه، ملئ بالاستراتيجيات والاساتذة ماشاء الله عليكم فالواحد يحير اي منهج يسلك، فحبيت ان اعرف رايك ونصائحك اخي العزيز  وسامحوني اذا قلت شيء غلط بارك الله فيكم.

  
انت منور المنتدى مرحبا بك يا اخى 
اول شيء لازم تزور قسم المبتديء مفيد جدا وهاتسأل اى سؤال وهايتجاوب عليه 
وتحمل كتب تحاول تقراها بتديك فكرة عن الموضوع وبتعلمك كتير 
والباب هنا للتوصيات فلو عاوز تعرف اى شيء يخص الاسعار طلوع او نزول 
اسئل مباشرة من غير حرج 
اسف جدا لأجابتك نيابة عن الاخ ابو مروان وارجو ان اكون قد افدتك
وبالتوفيق اخى الكريم

----------


## aljameel

> كمان والله عاوز رأى الأستاذ الفاضل ابو مروان فى اليورو ين
> بصراحة ماكنتش متابعة بسبب صفقة مجنون خسرانة والحمد لله 
> بس شايف راس وكتفين واضحين على 4 ساعة والديلى نزلت السعر لغايت دلوقتى 
> عاوز اعرف هو دلوقتى عند قاع وصالح للشراء ولا انا غلطان  
> وكمان اللى بيأكد شمعة نجمة على الديلى 
> ارجو ردك حتى لا تضيع الفرصة ان وجدت

 والله اعلم 
اليورو ين سيذهب لل 129 و 129.50   
عند 130 تقريبا اما يواصل صعود وندخل بموجة صاعدة او الارتداد منها وممكن نستغلها بالبيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد واصل صعود خير ويركة 
ومحتمل يسحب معه المجنون لل 144 ومشارف 145 المهم الموجنون تحت 145.25 للبيع 
وممكن استغلاله صعود ونزول في حال نزل قريب من 145.25 وهي الستوب او نقطة الارتداد 
لو واصل صعود فوق 145.25 المجال مفتوح له سنحدد اهدافه فيما بعد بأذن الله 
والله اعلم

----------


## رشدي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو كندي   والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي  1.6108  الستوب 1.5970  الشراء بالنزول ويفضل كل ما اقترب للاستوب  الاهداف بأذن الله القناعة او  1.6190  1.6270  1.6310  1.6350  1.6430  لو توفقنا فيه وصعد للاهداف بأذن الله  مراقبة 1.6310 و 1.6430 متوقع الارتداد من احدهم او مواصلة الصعود فوق 1.6450 والله   اعلم تكون له اهداف اخرى  الارتداد من احد النقطتين ممكن البيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد والربح بالقناعة من 100 لل 500   والله اعلم  لا للاستعجال نراقبه احتمال ينزل فوات ربح ولا خسارة لأن الستوب بعيد نوع ما   والله الموفق  والله يرزقنا جميعا  وللمعلومية انا البارح بالمساء او الصباح وصيت علية وماشاء الله اعطى مايقارب 170 نقطة   على مااعتقد والله اعلم اتمنى انكم أستفدتم منه بحثت عن التوصية ولم اجدها مو ضروري نجدها بس لتذكير

   
الأستوب ضرب يا استاذى بس الحمد لله عقد صغير ما تقلق عليا 
ادخل شراء بعقد تانى كبير شويه ولا استنى
انا مشوش قليلا بسبب خسائر متلاحقة اليوم وأمس 
ماذا تنصح يا اخى الجميل 
مشكور جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   قبل اسبوع كانت توصية لشراء اليورو فرنك من 5130 هل يمكن معاودة الشراء من المناطق الحاليه 5120 ام ان الاتجاه اختلف

 لا اخي  
الامور تتغير بمتغيرات السوق  
بعد الصعود فوق 200 والنزول السريع والله اعلم ممكن ينزل لل 1.5030 بشرط كسر1.5080 وممكن يواصل نزول تحت 1.5000 والله اعلم

----------


## ahmadj

االاخ العزبز الجميل جملك الله بأعين الناس 
بدي استشارتك عندي عقد دولار فرنك بيع من 116260 وعندي عقد شراء من 11670 بنفس الرافعة بتنصحني وين اقفل احدهما ادا كان الاتجاه مغاير

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم 
> اليورو ين سيذهب لل 129 و 129.50  
> عند 130 تقريبا اما يواصل صعود وندخل بموجة صاعدة او الارتداد منها وممكن نستغلها بالبيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد واصل صعود خير ويركة 
> ومحتمل يسحب معه المجنون لل 144 ومشارف 145 المهم الموجنون تحت 145.25 للبيع 
> وممكن استغلاله صعود ونزول في حال نزل قريب من 145.25 وهي الستوب او نقطة الارتداد 
> لو واصل صعود فوق 145.25 المجال مفتوح له سنحدد اهدافه فيما بعد بأذن الله 
> والله اعلم

  
الشراء لليورو ين لو نزل 127.30 تقريبا ووضع الاستوب 127 
مالم ينزل ممكن الشراء من سعره الحالي والستوب 127.50 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> الأستوب ضرب يا استاذى بس الحمد لله عقد صغير ما تقلق عليا 
> ادخل شراء بعقد تانى كبير شويه ولا استنى
> انا مشوش قليلا بسبب خسائر متلاحقة اليوم وأمس 
> ماذا تنصح يا اخى الجميل 
> مشكور جزاك الله خيرا

 بعد شمعة اليوم 5 دقائقق مايقارب 150 نقطة نصرف النظر عنه مؤقتا حتى اتاكد منه

----------


## ahmadj

الاخ الجميل ممكن النصيحة ع مشاركتي السابقة بخصوص الدولار فرنك

----------


## aljameel

> االاخ العزبز الجميل جملك الله بأعين الناس 
> بدي استشارتك عندي عقد دولار فرنك بيع من 116260 وعندي عقد شراء من 11670 بنفس الرافعة بتنصحني وين اقفل احدهما ادا كان الاتجاه مغاير

  
من قبل وضعت علية توصية بيع والهدف 1.1550 تقريبا ومنها متوقع ارتداد واكدت عليها البارح بالمساء اليوم نزل لل 1.1548 وارتد هل اكتفى نزول الله اعلم أنت راقبه لو مانزل متوقع ارتداد لل 1.1700 و 1.1800 و 1.1900 ومحتمل اكثر والله اعلم 
ولو نزل تحت 550 مسموح له حتى 1.1500 
الموجة العامة صاعدة  فأنت حاول اغلاق البيع على اقرب نقطة من 1.1550 لل 500 وعوضها بتوفيق الله بشراء والله يكتب الرزق صفقة الشراء الخاسرة اتركها بأذن الله تغلقها على ربح 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> يا خسارة، لم تجبني اخي الجميل  هل لان لقبي "المتداول الكسول"، محدش يرضى يتكلم معايا  في كل الاحول باااارككم الله جميعا

  
هلا اخي لم ارى مشاركتك الا الان 
اولا جزاك الله خير 
ثانيا اضحكتني وانا والله مالي نفس بالضحك من الصداع 
اخي بخدمتك أسال وانا اجيب لك على جميع الاسئلة وبدون ملل 
تحياتي يالكسول  
كسول وبيتعلم مايصير

----------


## ahmadj

جزاك الله خير 
واستشارة اخرى نفس العلة عندي عقد كندي دولار 123550 بيع وعقد شراء من 123700 
اهيه رايك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم استاذ جميل انا متابع معك من فترة قصيرة ولاحظت ان توصياتك دائما تحقق الهدف وانا جربتها على الديمو والحمد لله كان الاغلب بالربح لك الشكر على مجهوداتك يا استاذ جميل ونرجو ان تطل علينا بتوصية جميلة مثلك .

 هلا اخي  
والحمد لله على كل شي كله بتوفيق الله  
شوف مشاركتي عن اليورو ين ممكن تدخل فيه شراء من 127.30 والستوب 127 
وراقب الدولار فرنك ممكن تدخل شراء والستوب اللو 1.1548 
السعر الحالي 1.1561 راقبه لو نزل تحت الستوب التقاطه من اقرب نقطة لل 500 والستوب نقطة الارتداد والاهدف بأذن الله بالقناعة او 
1.1700 و 1.1800 و 1.1900 او قبلهم اختار مايناسبك

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله خير 
> واستشارة اخرى نفس العلة عندي عقد كندي دولار 123550 بيع وعقد شراء من 123700 
> اهيه رايك

 اعتبروها توصية للجميع الدولار كندي   مراقبته لونزل عند 1.2200 + - تقريبا ويتم الشراء   واحتمال ضعيف ينزل لل 1.2110 ويتم الشراء  الارتداد من احدهم شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد او الاستوب المناسب لك  والاهداف بأذن الله القناعة او   1.2500 و 1.2650 ومتوقع يوصل صعود حتى 1.3000 والله اعلم  لو نزل تحت 1.2100 يفضل الابتعاد احتمال يواصل نزول   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

أحد عنده سؤال او سأل ولم اجبه بدون انتباه 
بخدمتكم جميعا

----------


## aljameel

لا تنسو الدولار فرنك حليو بأذن الله فيه خير 
من اراد الدخول به شراء من السعر الحالي وحسابه يسمح بستوب 1.1500 يتوكل على الله ويدخل من السعر الحالي 1.1565 ويقدمالستوب مع الارتفاع والله الموفق

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل يا عسل السلام عليكم عملت شراء معلق 540 اى رايك وجزاك الله خير

----------


## ساحر الفوركس

الله اكبر الله أكبر ماشاء الله ماشاء الله اخي الجميل انا دخلت معاك في ثلاث توصيات  وأن شاء الله الى الاهداف ومشكور يالغالى  :013:  :013:  :Wink Smile:  :Wink Smile:  :AA:  :AA:

----------


## aljameel

> عم جميل يا عسل السلام عليكم عملت شراء معلق 540 اى رايك وجزاك الله خير

  
والله يامصطفى مش عارف ينزل لها ولا لا هو لوكسر اللو اليوم ممكن ينزل لها واكثر شوي 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> الله اكبر الله أكبر  ماشاء الله ماشاء الله اخي الجميل انا دخلت معاك في ثلاث توصيات  وأن شاء الله الى الاهداف ومشكور يالغالى

 لا شكر على واجب اخي 
ومبروك والله يرزقك ويرزقنا جميعا

----------


## زياد الحسن

اخونا ومعلمنا لبارك الله فيك وجعلك ذخرا وسندنا لنا وللمسلمين شو رايك اخي في الجنون والكابل لوين ريحين وعلي راي فيروز سالتك حبيبي لوين رحين دبحوني يا اخي عامل عليهم بيع من الليلة الفائتة وطلعو علي بيجي 250 نقطة شو مستقبلهم صعود ولا هبوط ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## ahmadj

الاخ جميل وصل الدولار فرنك بين 115000 و115500 
مازالت توصيتك قائمة اشتري

----------


## aljameel

> اخونا ومعلمنا لبارك الله فيك وجعلك ذخرا وسندنا لنا وللمسلمين شو رايك اخي في الجنون والكابل لوين ريحين وعلي راي فيروز سالتك حبيبي لوين رحين دبحوني يا اخي عامل عليهم بيع من الليلة الفائتة وطلعو علي بيجي 250 نقطة شو مستقبلهم صعود ولا هبوط ولك جزيل الشكر

 المجنون والله اعلم لل 144 تقريبا وصل لها ومتوقع لمشارف 145 راقب 145.25 تحتها بيع لو صعد فوقها لكل حادث حديث

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ جميل وصل الدولار فرنك بين 115000 و115500 
> مازالت توصيتك قائمة اشتري

  
قول بسم الله وتوكل على الله

----------


## aljameel

اخواني لاتنسو اليورو استرالي  والله اعلم فيه من 400 لل 600 نقطة  
الشراء كل مااقترب من 1.8300 وضعو الستوب 1.8250 والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم 
ومبروووووووووك اليورو ين والمجنون  وووووووو 
وللخير بقية والله اعلم بيواصلو صعود على الاقل الواحد فيهم بيعطو 200 نقطة وفوق بأذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## ساحر الفوركس

الجميل موجود؟او نايم؟ الدولار فرنك بيضرب الستوب قريبا ويش الحل  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## بحريني88

مشكووور الجميييل 
انه دخلت على اليورو والاسترالي 
وانشاء الله خير

----------


## P-BoY

> الجميل موجود؟او نايم؟ الدولار فرنك بيضرب الستوب قريبا ويش الحل

 ان شالله ما يضرب لانه عند دعم قوي ولكن لو تخفض الاستوب لعند 490 يستحسن .. هاذا من وجهة نظري بعد إزن صاحب ا لموضوع ..

----------


## aljameel

خفضو الستوب شوي تحت لدولار فرنك  
الانترنت عندي بيجي وبيروح معاليش

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووووووووووووووووك المجنون واليورو ين وال 300 نقطة  بأذن الله للخير بقية بينزلو شوي وأن شاء الله بيصعدو والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اعتبروها توصية للجميع  الدولار كندي   مراقبته لونزل عند 1.2200 + - تقريبا ويتم الشراء   واحتمال ضعيف ينزل لل 1.2110 ويتم الشراء  الارتداد من احدهم شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد او الاستوب المناسب لك  والاهداف بأذن الله القناعة او   1.2500 و 1.2650 ومتوقع يوصل صعود حتى 1.3000 والله اعلم  لو نزل تحت 1.2100 يفضل الابتعاد احتمال يواصل نزول   والله الموفق

   للمشااااااااااهدة

----------


## abomo3az

ماذا عن المجنو يا أستاذنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> خفضو الستوب شوي تحت لدولار فرنك  
> الانترنت عندي بيجي وبيروح معاليش

 او ممكن لو نزل عن 490 ندخل بيع كهدج ونراقب 450 لو ماارتد منها في حال نزل نغلق الشراء  
ويكون معنا بيع ولو ارتد منها نغلق البيع ونتمسك الشراء 
والله الموفق    

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووووووووووووووووك المجنون واليورو ين وال 300 نقطة  بأذن الله للخير بقية بينزلو شوي وأن شاء الله بيصعدو والله اعلم   والله الموفق

  
مبروووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## aljameel

> ماذا عن المجنو يا أستاذنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

  
احتمال بينزل لل 144 تقريبا او 143.50 ويرتد من احدهم والله اعلم  ويذهب لل 145 بأذن الله 
المهم تحت 145.25 ممكن ندخل بيع والستوب 145.25 لو صعد لل 145 تقريبا وارتد منها 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

للمغامر الكيبل بيع والستوب الهاي   والهدف من 1.4600لل 1.4450 متوقع الوصول لااحدهم او مابينهم لو اكتفى صعود  او الربح بالقناعة   والله الموفق  السعر الحالي 1.4720  الستوب 1.4744  واحتمال يواصل نزول لل 1.4240 والله اعلم   كل شي متوقع

----------


## المتداول الكسول

> انت منور المنتدى مرحبا بك يا اخى 
> اول شيء لازم تزور قسم المبتديء مفيد جدا وهاتسأل اى سؤال وهايتجاوب عليه 
> وتحمل كتب تحاول تقراها بتديك فكرة عن الموضوع وبتعلمك كتير 
> والباب هنا للتوصيات فلو عاوز تعرف اى شيء يخص الاسعار طلوع او نزول 
> اسئل مباشرة من غير حرج 
> اسف جدا لأجابتك نيابة عن الاخ ابو مروان وارجو ان اكون قد افدتك
> وبالتوفيق اخى الكريم

  جزاك الله من كل خير اخي   :Eh S(7): 
 بدأت اقرأ بعض الكتب والحمد لله، ادع معايا اخي الكريم اصير مثلكم ماشاء الله عليكم  :Big Grin:

----------


## المتداول الكسول

> هلا اخي لم ارى مشاركتك الا الان 
> اولا جزاك الله خير 
> ثانيا اضحكتني وانا والله مالي نفس بالضحك من الصداع 
> اخي بخدمتك أسال وانا اجيب لك على جميع الاسئلة وبدون ملل 
> تحياتي يالكسول  
> كسول وبيتعلم مايصير

  الحمد لله اخي الجميل جاااوبني،  :Good:  بارك الله فيك حبيبي :Eh S(7): 
 اتمنى الا يثقلك هالتلميذ الكسول بالاسئلة   :Emoticon1:

----------


## الرفيق هاني

اللهم افتح باب رزقك لجميع المسلمين يا الله يا رزاق يا كريم

----------


## NewAccount

> للمغامر الكيبل بيع والستوب الهاي   والهدف من 1.4600لل 1.4450 متوقع الوصول لااحدهم او مابينهم لو اكتفى صعود  او الربح بالقناعة   والله الموفق  السعر الحالي 1.4720  الستوب 1.4744  واحتمال يواصل نزول لل 1.4240 والله اعلم    كل شي متوقع

 السلام عليكم ورجمته الله وبركاته  الله يعطيكم العافية جميعا اخ جميل انا اتابع موضوعك من فتره واعجبت بطريقة متباعتك للسوق  لكن الاحظ انك في بعض الاوقات لا تكون متواجد والله يجزيك الخير على اعمالك

----------


## ahmed_samir77

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله الله و بركاته 
الأخ الرائع الجميل بارك الله فيك و أحسن ختامك و فوزت بالجنة إنشاء الله 
اليورو دولار ماذا ترى أره على ال RSI متشبع شراء فماذا ترى

----------


## الرفيق هاني

صباح الخيررررر

----------


## بحريني88

اخوي مارأيك الان عن البوند و الين 
واصل حاليا 14411

----------


## medo_medo

ازيك ياباشا شكراً على التوصيات الحلوه  
ايه رأيك فى المجنون الان نبيع و لا شراء

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

المجنون ان شاء الله للبيع من الاسعار الحاليا واهدافو تحت كتير ان شاء الله

----------


## زياد الحسن

صباح الخير  يا استاذنا الجميل منتظرين اطمنا علي المجنون اكتر جننا معاه  او بنقولك يا الجميل يا بلاش احنا عنه منستغناش اشتقنا لطلتك  اللهم يرضا عنا وعنك

----------


## ساحر الفوركس

اسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة صباح الخير وجمعة مباركة وجمعة خير وارباح  إن شاء الله

----------


## الرفيق هاني

صباح الخير لكل الأخوة المتابعين وجمعة مباركة ان شاء الله

----------


## رشدي

> والله اعلم 
> اليورو ين سيذهب لل 129 و 129.50  
> عند 130 تقريبا اما يواصل صعود وندخل بموجة صاعدة او الارتداد منها وممكن نستغلها بالبيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد واصل صعود خير ويركة 
> ومحتمل يسحب معه المجنون لل 144 ومشارف 145 المهم الموجنون تحت 145.25 للبيع 
> وممكن استغلاله صعود ونزول في حال نزل قريب من 145.25 وهي الستوب او نقطة الارتداد 
> لو واصل صعود فوق 145.25 المجال مفتوح له سنحدد اهدافه فيما بعد بأذن الله 
> والله اعلم

     دخلت بعقد صغير وربنا وفقنا الحمد لله  بس اللى عاوز اقوله  ونعمة الوالد والأخ   اسم على مسمى  (((((((((((((((  جمـــــــــــــــيل )))))))))))))) :015:

----------


## رشدي

هل مازال صالح للشراء يا ابو مروان (( اليورو ين ))))

----------


## رشدي

> اخواني لاتنسو اليورو استرالي والله اعلم فيه من 400 لل 600 نقطة  
> الشراء كل مااقترب من 1.8300 وضعو الستوب 1.8250 والله الموفق

  
الأستاذ الغالى  
نريد تأكيد الشراء عند وصول نقطة الدعم 
هل ماتزال التوصية فعالة

----------


## رشدي

> والان أستاذنكم 
> ومبروووووووووك اليورو ين والمجنون وووووووو 
> وللخير بقية والله اعلم بيواصلو صعود على الاقل الواحد فيهم بيعطو 200 نقطة وفوق بأذن الله 
> والله الموفق

  
والله لا انساك فى الدعاء ليل نهار الله يبارك لك ويرحم والديك ويعطيك النصيب الصالح  
معاك على المكسب والخسارة يا (((( والدى )))) العزيز  
ادعى ليا بس الحساب يكبر شويه وآجى السعودية مخصوص اشكرك بنفسى  
والله العظيم هاجيلك

----------


## رشدي

> جزاك الله من كل خير اخي  بدأت اقرأ بعض الكتب والحمد لله، ادع معايا اخي الكريم اصير مثلكم ماشاء الله عليكم

  
لا زينا يبقى ماعملناش حاجة احنا عاوزينك احسن 
وياريت تغير المتداول الكسول ده وتخليها  
((((((((((((((((((المتداول النشيط )))))))))))))   احسن علشان حالك كده مش عاجبنى
ههههههههههههههههههه :015:  
بالتوفقيق اخى

----------


## رشدي

> السلام عليكم ورجمته الله وبركاته   الله يعطيكم العافية جميعا اخ جميل انا اتابع موضوعك من فتره واعجبت بطريقة متباعتك للسوق  لكن الاحظ انك في بعض الاوقات لا تكون متواجد  والله يجزيك الخير على اعمالك

   
((((((((((((((لكن الاحظ انك في بعض الاوقات لا تكون متواجد)))))))))))))))))))   شوف يا باشا اولا  انت منور المنتدى وشرف لينا نتعرف على حضرتك  الجميل مش مشكلة عدم وجوده  بأنتظام هذا لكثرة اعماله  ولكن عندما تراه صدقنى وبدون مبالغة اعلم اخى ان الخير قادم  احسن كتير من تواجد احدهم بدوووون نفع  ادعيله فى صلاتك بالصالح وربنا يوفقه ويطيل عمره   بالتوفقيق اخى االكريم

----------


## الرفيق هاني

شباب ممكن تدلوني على أسماء كتب تساعدني على فهمت التحليل الفني للفوركس ازا ما فيها غلاظة عليكو يا أخواني

----------


## NewAccount

> ((((((((((((((لكن الاحظ انك في بعض الاوقات لا تكون متواجد)))))))))))))))))))   شوف يا باشا اولا انت منور المنتدى وشرف لينا نتعرف على حضرتك  الجميل مش مشكلة عدم وجوده بأنتظام هذا لكثرة اعماله  ولكن عندما تراه صدقنى وبدون مبالغة اعلم اخى ان الخير قادم  احسن كتير من تواجد احدهم بدوووون نفع  ادعيله فى صلاتك بالصالح وربنا يوفقه ويطيل عمره   بالتوفقيق اخى االكريم

 المنتدى منور بالجميع الي فيه من اعضاء ومشرفيين  اشكرك على تجاوبك معنا  الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## الرفيق هاني

مساء الخير لكل المتواجدين

----------


## aljameel

السلام  عليكم 
جمعة مباركة 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## ahmadj

السلام عليكم 
ضرب الستوب دولار فرنك شراء
وباقي الكندي شراء معلق
الرجاء النصيحة

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> ضرب الستوب دولار فرنك شراء
> وباقي الكندي شراء معلق
> الرجاء النصيحة

 هلا اخي 
الدولار فرنك قلنا  بنعمل شراء وبيع ونراقب 450 لو كسرها نغلق الشراء واذا ارتد مها نغلق البيع اعتقد انك ماتابعت معنا على كل حال الحمد الله 
الدولار كندي نزوله تحت 200 ؟ واليوم جمعة يفضل الابتعاد حتى الاسبوع القادم ونقرر عليه

----------


## ahmadj

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله كل خير
رؤيتك للكيبل والمجنون

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك
> وجزاك الله كل خير
> رؤيتك للكيبل والمجنون

 بأذن الله نزول

----------


## رشدي

> السلام عليكم

  

> جمعة مباركة  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

    السلام عليكم   اخى العزيز  اليورو ين صفقتى شراء  128.63 المجنون صفقتى شراء    141.5 الكيبل صفقتى شراء   4590   ماهى فرصتى  والأتجاه الى اين  ارجو الرد ان تكرمتم  اشكرك على توصية اليورو ين الرابحة   جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك اخى الكريم

----------


## aljameel

راقبو اليورو ين بشرط فوق 128 والله اعلم بيروح 129 و 129.60 والله اعلم

----------


## رشدي

> السلام عليكم   اخى العزيز  اليورو ين صفقتى شراء 128.63 المجنون صفقتى شراء 141.5 الكيبل صفقتى شراء 4590   ماهى فرصتى  والأتجاه الى اين  ارجو الرد ان تكرمتم  اشكرك على توصية اليورو ين الرابحة جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك اخى الكريم

    
ابو مروان الغالى ردك ان تكرمت عقودى كبيرة نوعا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم   اخى العزيز  اليورو ين صفقتى شراء 128.63 المجنون صفقتى شراء 141.5 الكيبل صفقتى شراء 4590   ماهى فرصتى  والأتجاه الى اين  ارجو الرد ان تكرمتم  اشكرك على توصية اليورو ين الرابحة جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك اخى الكريم

 المجنون احتمال يتوجه لل 141 اما يرتد او يواصل نزول وكسر 140.50 والله اعلم بيروح 139 او قريب منها 
اكيبل محتمل ينزل 560 تقريبا اما يواصل نزول او ارتداد منها والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> للمغامر الكيبل بيع والستوب الهاي   والهدف من 1.4600لل 1.4450 متوقع الوصول لااحدهم او مابينهم لو اكتفى صعود  او الربح بالقناعة   والله الموفق  السعر الحالي 1.4720  الستوب 1.4744  واحتمال يواصل نزول لل 1.4240 والله اعلم    كل شي متوقع

   مبروووووووووووووك الكيبل  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  هذه فرص بستوب صغير المفروض أستغلالها الله يوفقكم   والمجنون من البارح قلنا تحت 145 بيع اتمنى انكم أستفدتم منه بتوصية الصعود والنزول  الحمد لله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   المجنون   الباوند ين  GBP JPY  السعر الحالي  142  نموذج دبل توب على الديلي  والله اعلم متوقع النزول يدعم الدبل توب بعض المؤاشرات بالنزول   التوصية كالتاي لها شروط  اغلاق يوم تحت 141.50 واحتمال بعد غدا يتغير السعر لو فيه تغير بأذن الله سأنوه عليه  ومن ضمن الشروط السعر تحت 142.60  الستوب 142.60  الهدف بأذن الله هدف الدبل توب  135.50  او القناعة   الوصول للهدف متوقع ومتوقع اكثر من الهدف وممكن اقل من الهدف وغالبا الدبل توب بيعطي   اكثر من الهدف واحتمال بيبطل الدبل توب اغلاق يوم فوق 142.50 يضعف الهدف والله اعلم   الشطارة هنا بعد توفيق الله اذا انت عارف الهدف والاتجاة والستوب ممكن الاستفادة ضعف الهدف  او اكثر مابين صعود ونزول والله اعلم   والله الموفق  والله يرزقنا جميعا   توصية مكتملة الشروط

 للتذكير والمشااااااااهدة

----------


## zamil

> مبروووووووووووووك الكيبل  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  هذه فرص بستوب صغير المفروض أستغلالها الله يوفقكم   والمجنون من البارح قلنا تحت 145 بيع اتمنى انكم أستفدتم منه بتوصية الصعود والنزول   الحمد لله

   
الحمدلله على نعمه وعظيم سلطانة ...
يعطيك العافية يابومروان كنت شارب ((ديو )) :013:     ومقوي قلبي 
يعطيك مليون عافية ويرزق الله الجنة

----------


## aljameel

نصيحة اخواني الكيبل تحت 1.4600 لا للشراء انا بتكلم اللحضة الان مالم تتضح فرصة واضحة 
وانتم الخيار لكم

----------


## aljameel

> الحمدلله على نعمه وعظيم سلطانة ...
> يعطيك العافية يابومروان كنت شارب ((ديو )) ومقوي قلبي 
> يعطيك مليون عافية ويرزق الله الجنة [/center]

  
الله يرزقك

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

ألمجنون الان شراء بهدف 143.00 ان شاء الله تعالى 
  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ألمجنون الان شراء بهدف 143.00 ان شاء الله تعالى 
> والله الموفق

 ضع الستوب 141.40 نصيحة تحت 141 متوقع نزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو اليورو ين بشرط فوق 128 والله اعلم بيروح 129 و 129.60 والله اعلم

 من دخل باليورو ين الرجاء تقديم الستوب مع الارتفاع 
الكيبل فوق 700 متوقع والله اعلم 830 بشرط اختراق الهاي 
والله الموفق

----------


## ساحر الفوركس

اخي الجميل  ماهي توقعاتك للكيبل هل راح ينزل

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم 
جمعة مباركة 
ويوم موفق بأذن الله للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل    ماهي توقعاتك للكيبل هل راح ينزل

 الكيبل فوق 700 متوقع والله اعلم 830 بشرط اختراق الهاي

----------


## ساحر الفوركس

> الكيبل فوق 700 متوقع والله اعلم 830 بشرط اختراق الهاي

   تكرم ياأخي  ومشكور على ردك السريع ومشكور على تواجدك الدائم في موضوعك للرد على الاعضاء  الله يوفقك دنيا وأخره   :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :015:  :015:  :Inlove:  :016:  :016:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## aljameel

> تكرم ياأخي   ومشكور على ردك السريع ومشكور على تواجدك الدائم في موضوعك للرد على الاعضاء  الله يوفقك دنيا وأخره

 لاشكر على واجب 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## Momtaz

ابو مروان انا داخل بيع على المجنون من 141.30 وعاكسه عليا 180 والحساب مايحيتحمل 130 نقطه شو تنصحني اعمل

----------


## Abo Maged

أزيك ياعمنا وجمعة مباركة عليك وعلي أسرتك

----------


## Momtaz

ابومروان كنت اقصد من 141.30 شو العمل

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو اليورو ين بشرط فوق 128 والله اعلم بيروح 129 و 129.60 والله اعلم

   مبروووووووو ك الهدف الاول الحمد لله 80 نقطة بأذن الله الهدف الثاني  لو صلنا للهدف 129.60 بتوفيق الله راقبو 130 تحتها بيع بعد التوكل على الله والهدف بالقناعة اليوم جمعة  الكيبل راقبو 1.4850 لل 1.4900 متوقع نزول والله اعلم   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابومروان كنت اقصد من 141.30 شو العمل

 والله اعلم وين ما صعد المجنون فهو للنزول تحت 145.25 
اذا حسابك يتحمل الله يعينك تصبر

----------


## aljameel

> أزيك ياعمنا وجمعة مباركة عليك وعلي أسرتك

 هلا ابو ماجد 
جمعة مباركة على الجميع أن شاء الله

----------


## Momtaz

> والله اعلم وين ما صعد المجنون فهو للنزول تحت 145.25 
> اذا حسابك يتحمل الله يعينك تصبر

 والله يا ابو مروان عملت هيدج لانو لو خليته كان الحساب صفر  
حاليا الحساب 80 دولار زائد الهيدج  
بس المشكله وين افك الهيدج هذا  
وش رايك انصحني جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل يا عسل الف مبروك اليورو ين اخوك متابع وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> والله يا ابو مروان عملت هيدج لانو لو خليته كان الحساب صفر  
> حاليا الحساب 80 دولار زائد الهيدج  
> بس المشكله وين افك الهيدج هذا  
> وش رايك انصحني جزاك الله كل خير

 الصبر جميل 
خلينا نشوف وين نهاية الصعود

----------


## aljameel

> عم جميل يا عسل الف مبروك اليورو ين اخوك متابع وجزاك الله خير

 الله يبارك فيك اخي مصطفى

----------


## Momtaz

> الصبر جميل 
> خلينا نشوف وين نهاية الصعود

 إن شاء الله خير وربنا يوفقنا ويطلعنا من هالضيقه  
يعني ممكن تكون له نقطة ارتداد قويه نقدر نفك عندها الهيدج وان شاء الله نتوفق  
غلبتك معايا يا ابو مروان بس مالنا عيرك تحملنا  
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## رشدي

> ألمجنون الان شراء بهدف 143.00 ان شاء الله تعالى 
> والله الموفق

  
لك ماتريد  :015:  
وزيادة شوية كمان  :015:

----------


## رشدي

> مبروووووووو ك الهدف الاول الحمد لله 80 نقطة بأذن الله الهدف الثاني  لو صلنا للهدف 129.60 بتوفيق الله راقبو 130 تحتها بيع بعد التوكل على الله والهدف بالقناعة اليوم جمعة  الكيبل راقبو 1.4850 لل 1.4900 متوقع نزول والله اعلم    والله الموفق

  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## المتداول الكسول

اخي الجميل، هل ممكن ادخل معاكم في التوصيات؟ 
 جزاكم لله من كل خير، فقط اريد ان اعرف توقيت التوصيات، اصلي انا جديد فالميدان. (لكني اعرف الدخول والخروج من الصفقات :Big Grin:   + عندي راس مال متوسط والحمد لله)، ما رايك اخي الجميل؟ ادخل ولا للا؟ 
 بارك الله فيكم جميعا، ورزقني واياكم من فضله العظيم، آآمين :Hands:

----------


## المتداول الكسول

واذا كان اي راي من الاخوة بارك الله فيكم جميعا

----------


## رشدي

ابو مروان  
اخر اخبار                 اليورو ين     و      المجنون  
الأتجاه من السعر الحااااااااااااااااااااااااااالى

----------


## aporno

طيب ياستاذ جميل انا دخلت شرا الدولار كندي والان خسران حوالي 120 نقطة اعطني حل

----------


## eto2

> اخي الجميل، هل ممكن ادخل معاكم في التوصيات؟  جزاكم لله من كل خير، فقط اريد ان اعرف توقيت التوصيات، اصلي انا جديد فالميدان. (لكني اعرف الدخول والخروج من الصفقات + عندي راس مال متوسط والحمد لله)، ما رايك اخي الجميل؟ ادخل ولا للا؟  بارك الله فيكم جميعا، ورزقني واياكم من فضله العظيم، آآمين

 عزيزي لا يود وقت للتوصيات فقط تابع الموضوع ونتمنى لك كل التوفيق

----------


## aporno

> طيب ياستاذ جميل انا دخلت شرا الدولار كندي والان خسران حوالي 120 نقطة اعطني حل

 استاذ جميل للتذكير  والان وصلت 160 نقطة

----------


## aljameel

> طيب ياستاذ جميل انا دخلت شرا الدولار كندي والان خسران حوالي 120 نقطة اعطني حل

 اخي الله يهديك 
انا قلت بالتوصية اذا ارتد من 200 ندخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد الي هي 200 
وبعدها عززت كلامي بعد سؤال احد الاخوان يفضل الانتظار اذا نزل تحت 200 حتى انوه عليه 
لاانت التزمت بالتوصية ولا الستوب  
المهم اي ارتداد اخرج منه احتمال بيرتد لل 150 حتى 200 واغلق وادخل بيع  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان  
> اخر اخبار اليورو ين و المجنون  
> الأتجاه من السعر الحااااااااااااااااااااااااااالى

 والله اعلم متوقع ارتداد لصعود وليست دعوة للشراء

----------


## aljameel

يااخوان اليوم جمعة واخر يوم تداول الاسبوع فينصح الربح بالقناعة او حجز جزء من الربح بتقديم الستوب 
والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

> يااخوان اليوم جمعة واخر يوم تداول الاسبوع فينصح الربح بالقناعة او حجز جزء من الربح بتقديم الستوب 
> والله الموفق

  
ده إذا كان فيه ربح اصلا  
انا استويت خسارة  وما ربحت معى الا توصيتك على اليورو ين الأولى مع انى مش عارف ليه دخلت بعقد صغير      :013:  
وبعدين خساير على الكيبل والمخبول :Mad Argue:  بعقود كبيرة الحمد لله  قدرت اعوض من التذبذب شويه  
بس اكتر من 20%   خسارة    رأس المال   ده غير اول امبارح 
 يهديك الله   :Hands:  لتوصية  ندخل  بأستوب صغير 
لو مافى   اقعد اتفرج احسن على الديموووووووووو    واهو برضه نرجع لأيامه الحلوة    :Big Grin:

----------


## aporno

استاذي الكريم  هل تقولي اقرب هدف من نزول اليورو ين  لو سمحت

----------


## المتداول الكسول

> عزيزي لا يود وقت للتوصيات فقط تابع الموضوع ونتمنى لك كل التوفيق

 
 اوكي، متابع معاكم من الاسبوع الجاي باذن الله تعالى، شكرا لك اخي   :Good:

----------


## زياد الحسن

مساء الخير للعم جميل وانشاء الله بيكون الاسبوع المقبل خير علي الكل  وبنطلب من  استاذنا الجميل ان يوضح لنا التوصيات اكتر علشان  نفهم في هالمجال وما ناكل خزوق معلش اخونا واستاذنا نود ان نتعلم منك الكثير ولك الشكر علي كل معلومة  تكتبها ونسال الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## رشدي

> مساء الخير للعم جميل وانشاء الله بيكون الاسبوع المقبل خير علي الكل وبنطلب من استاذنا الجميل ان يوضح لنا التوصيات اكتر علشان نفهم في هالمجال وما ناكل **** معلش اخونا واستاذنا نود ان نتعلم منك الكثير ولك الشكر علي كل معلومة تكتبها ونسال الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

 منور المنتدى اخى الكريم 
لكثرة التوصيات وحرص ابو مروان على عدكم ضياع الفرص فالتوصية لا تحتاج لتوضيح
اعتقد ناها واضحة
 نقطة دخول / استوب / جنلى ربح
انا اردت التوضيح اذهب اولا الى القسم التعليمى سوف تجد هناك الكثير  
عفوا 
*  رجاء التحفظ فى الكلام 
* لا تقل ( انشاء الله)  الكلمة الصحيحة ( ان شاء الله ) 
لك تحياتى

----------


## mido1989

> مساء الخير للعم جميل وانشاء الله بيكون الاسبوع المقبل خير علي الكل وبنطلب من استاذنا الجميل ان يوضح لنا التوصيات اكتر علشان نفهم في هالمجال وما ناكل خزوق معلش اخونا واستاذنا نود ان نتعلم منك الكثير ولك الشكر علي كل معلومة تكتبها ونسال الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

 اوفق هذا الراى اخونا الجميل احيانا يكتب الدخول من نقطه معينه فى حاله الارتداد و نحن لا نعلم متى نعتبره ارتد 
و تكون التوصيه غير مفهومه ارجو توضيح التوصيات اخى الجميل

----------


## زياد الحسن

منور المنتدى اخى الكريم 
لكثرة التوصيات وحرص ابو مروان على عدكم ضياع الفرص فالتوصية لا تحتاج لتوضيح
اعتقد ناها واضحة
نقطة دخول / استوب / جنلى ربح
انا اردت التوضيح اذهب اولا الى القسم التعليمى سوف تجد هناك الكثير  
عفوا 
* رجاء التحفظ فى الكلام 
* لا تقل ( انشاء الله) الكلمة الصحيحة ( ان شاء الله ) 
هلا بيك اخي هي  ان شاء الله تكتب علي كلا الحالتين   هذا شي  شي تاني انا ما تجاوزت  الحدود في تعبيري..... ولما كتبت هيك كلام من باب المداعبة   ...... طيب ما انت كنت( متورط)(******) هيني صلحتهالك 
بلاش اكتبها تاني تزعل  ولما كتبت هذا الشي علشان ما  تفهم غلط وهذا من اجل المصلحة العامة 
احنا مش محترفين  وكان طلبي بمثابة رجاء لاخونا الجميل واعتقد انه مش راح يقصر  ولك الشكر انت وجميع من يتواجد هنا

----------


## رشدي

> منور المنتدى اخى الكريم 
> لكثرة التوصيات وحرص ابو مروان على عدكم ضياع الفرص فالتوصية لا تحتاج لتوضيح
> اعتقد ناها واضحة
> نقطة دخول / استوب / جنلى ربح
> انا اردت التوضيح اذهب اولا الى القسم التعليمى سوف تجد هناك الكثير  
> عفوا 
> * رجاء التحفظ فى الكلام 
> * لا تقل ( انشاء الله) الكلمة الصحيحة ( ان شاء الله ) 
> هلا بيك اخي هي ان شاء الله تكتب علي كلا الحالتين هذا شي شي تاني انا ما تجاوزت الحدود في تعبيري..... ولما كتبت هيك كلام من باب المداعبة ...... طيب ما انت كنت( متورط)(******) هيني صلحتهالك 
> ...

  
رجاء لا تؤاخدنى  
بالتوفيق اخى

----------


## زياد الحسن

> منور المنتدى اخى الكريم 
> لكثرة التوصيات وحرص ابو مروان على عدكم ضياع الفرص فالتوصية لا تحتاج لتوضيح
> اعتقد ناها واضحة
> نقطة دخول / استوب / جنلى ربح
> انا اردت التوضيح اذهب اولا الى القسم التعليمى سوف تجد هناك الكثير  
> عفوا 
> * رجاء التحفظ فى الكلام 
> * لا تقل ( انشاء الله) الكلمة الصحيحة ( ان شاء الله ) 
> لك تحياتى

  كمان كلمة  عدكم...............تكتب هيك عدم....الكل بيغلط  ما دقش كتير خليها اتعدي علي رايكم

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
اسبوع موفق بأذن الله للجميع

----------


## CheFX

التوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله 
مسائك سعيد ابو مروان

----------


## mostafa_anwr

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة اى الاخبار يا عم جميل يا عسل ان شاء الله موفقين ومنتظرين نظرتك يا غالى ربنا يحفظك على فكرة فى حاجة عايز اقلها بس السوق لما بيفتح الموضيع بتبقى سريعة اعلم انى بحبك فى الله

----------


## CheFX

ابو مروان الله يعطيك العافية ممكن رايك بالباوند

----------


## معن طارق

على بركة اللة بانتظار توصيتك و بالتوفيق ان شاء اللة

----------


## Abo Maged

مساء الخير ياكير تحياتي وأسبوع موفق للجميع تحت قيادتك الرشيدة

----------


## aljameel

المجنون راقبو نقطة 142 والله اعلم مالم تكسر بأذن الله صاعد 
الكيبل راقبو نقطة 1.4640 والله اعلم مالم تكسر بأذن الله صاعد 
انا الاسعار لدي ببنرنامج كراون الاغلاق 
142.34 المجنون
1.4657 الكيبل 
هل هي صحيحة لااعلم 
نراقب الافتتاح والله الموفق

----------


## Momtaz

وعليكم السلام هلا ابو مروان  
وموفقين جميعا ان شاء الله  
واسبوع خير يارب على الجميع  
سلامي

----------


## CheFX

على بركة الله 
اليورو ين الإغلاق 128.62 لكن على الشاشة المباشره من تنفور 129.18 ما رايك اخ ابو مروان

----------


## فوركس المغرب

المجنون كسر 142 و وصل للنقطة 141.96
فين اتجاهه بعد الكسر

----------


## CheFX

> على بركة الله 
> اليورو ين الإغلاق 128.62 لكن على الشاشة المباشره من تنفور 129.18 ما رايك اخ ابو مروان

 اسف اعتقد هناك كان خطا في التسعير

----------


## aljameel

> على بركة الله 
> اليورو ين الإغلاق 128.62 لكن على الشاشة المباشره من تنفور 129.18 ما رايك اخ ابو مروان

  
راقب 128.10 والله كريم

----------


## معذبته الدنيا

يا اخوان وشهي توصيتكم بيع والا شراء

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون كسر 142 و وصل للنقطة 141.96
> فين اتجاهه بعد الكسر

 لا تدقق على 5 نقاط خلينا نراقب الافضل 
صعب الحكم علية الان

----------


## M-elgendy

> المجنون راقبو نقطة 142 والله اعلم مالم تكسر بأذن الله صاعد 
> الكيبل راقبو نقطة 1.4640 والله اعلم مالم تكسر بأذن الله صاعد 
> انا الاسعار لدي ببنرنامج كراون الاغلاق 
> 142.34 المجنون
> 1.4657 الكيبل 
> هل هي صحيحة لااعلم 
> نراقب الافتتاح والله الموفق

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته استاذى الغالى بومروان  
اسبوع موفق لك ولنا بإذن الله 
وفقك الله يا الغالى

----------


## CheFX

> راقب 128.10 والله كريم

 هل كسر ال 128 سوف يذهب به الى 127.50

----------


## aljameel

> هل كسر ال 128 سوف يذهب به الى 127.50

 صعب الحكم عليه الان لاني ماامتلكه من بيانات من الاسبوع الفائت فصعب الحكم علية

----------


## M-elgendy

بعد اذن الاستاذ بومروان نظرتى للمجنون وارجو منك تعليقك عليها  
والله احنا تلامذتك يا ريس  :Asvc:  
------------- 
لا نقدر ان نشكك فى قوة مستوي فيبوناتشى واحترام الزوج له مستوى 38.2 والذى كان يمثل نقطة مقاومه قويه بتاريخ 24/3/2009 وارتد السعر من عندها هذه الفتره  
وايضا نلاحظ قوة مستوى فيبوناتشى 61.8 والتى اراها فى نظرى الشخصى نقطة دعم  :Asvc:  
وايضا رغم عدم الصعود واختراق نقطة الدعم نلاحظ مؤشر CCI فى اتجاه صاعد  
وبعد كسر 144.50 والثبات فوقها سنرى بإذن الله 150 مره اخرى ومن ثم الصعود لاعلى 
السيناريو القديم الذى سنصل به ان شاء الله الى 160.00 
اليك الشارت بومروان ارجو منك التعليق  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Momtaz

ابو مروان بدي اغلبك معايا  
بس بدي المشوره من حضرتك في هالحاله الي شكلها مستعصيه عندي وش ممكن نعمل فيها  
واسف على الازعاج مره ثانيه  
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## aljameel

> بعد اذن الاستاذ بومروان نظرتى للمجنون وارجو منك تعليقك عليها   والله احنا تلامذتك يا ريس   -------------  لا نقدر ان نشكك فى قوة مستوي فيبوناتشى واحترام الزوج له مستوى 38.2 والذى كان يمثل نقطة مقاومه قويه بتاريخ 24/3/2009 وارتد السعر من عندها هذه الفتره   وايضا نلاحظ قوة مستوى فيبوناتشى 61.8 والتى اراها فى نظرى الشخصى نقطة دعم   وايضا رغم عدم الصعود واختراق نقطة الدعم نلاحظ مؤشر CCI فى اتجاه صاعد   وبعد كسر 144.50 والثبات فوقها سنرى بإذن الله 150 مره اخرى ومن ثم الصعود لاعلى  السيناريو القديم الذى سنصل به ان شاء الله الى 160.00  اليك الشارت بومروان ارجو منك التعليق

 والله يااخي ايؤدك المهم البقاء فوق 142 والله اعلم  
واختراق 145.50 ممتاز جدا للهدف  
ماشاء الله عليك شارت جميل من أنسان اجمل

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان بدي اغلبك معايا  
> بس بدي المشوره من حضرتك في هالحاله الي شكلها مستعصيه عندي وش ممكن نعمل فيها  
> واسف على الازعاج مره ثانيه  
> يعطيك العافيه

 هذا حساب حقيقي ولا ديمو

----------


## Momtaz

لا حساب حقيقي يا ابو مروان  
انا راح اغلبك في حساب ديمو يا ابو مروان  
ليه شكيت في انه مو حقيقي ؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> لا حساب حقيقي يا ابو مروان  
> انا راح اغلبك في حساب ديمو يا ابو مروان  
> ليه شكيت في انه مو حقيقي ؟؟؟

 انا بقول رزقي على الله 
انا شايف هدف بأذن الله  للمجنون 146 بشرط عدم كسر 141.10 والله اعلم  
هذه على بيانات الاسبوع الفائت هل يصله الله اعلم 
أنت راقب 141 والتوفيق من الله  
السعر الحالي 141.95 
والله الموفق

----------


## Abo Maged

مساء الفل ياأبومروان أسبوع سعيد بأذن الله ياكبيرنا

----------


## M-elgendy

> والله يااخي ايؤدك المهم البقاء فوق 142 والله اعلم  
> واختراق 145.50 ممتاز جدا للهدف  
> ماشاء الله عليك شارت جميل من أنسان اجمل

 اشكرك يا غالى على الرد والله الاجمل من كل هذا هوا تواجدك معنا ومساعدتك لنا الدائمه  
حياك الله وجزاك كل خير  :Icon26:

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل ما الراى فى شراء الدولار ين

----------


## aljameel

> عم جميل ما الراى فى شراء الدولار ين

 ممكن من بعد مراقبة  وضع الستوب 96.60 
والله يرزقك

----------


## mostafa_anwr

جزاك الله خير يا غالى

----------


## saleh1

السلام عليكم
بداية موفقة ان شاء الله

----------


## stockinhell

وين التوصية؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم  المجنون تحت 142 راقبو 141.10 ولو ماكسرها بأذن الله صاعد والهدف القناعة او 146  الشراء من اقرب نقطة لل141.10 من بعد مراقبة وعدم الاستعجال  السعر الحالي 141.69  الكيبل مراقبة 1.4640 كسرها مراقبة 1.4570 لو ماكسرها بأذن الله الهدف 1.4800 و 1.4830 او القناعة الشراء من اقرب نقطة من 1.4570 من بعد مراقبة  السعر الحالي 1.4650  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال الا بعد التاكد بعدم الكسر  السوق بطيئ وصعب الحكم عليه 100%  ولاكن اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  والله الموفق

----------


## Abo Maged

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله لك في مروان

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله لك في مروان

 الله يبارك فيك ويرزقك يارب

----------


## M-elgendy

جزاك الله كل خير يا غالى

----------


## ahmadj

عم ابو مروان بتنصح الان الدخول بيع على اليورو ين بعد ما كسر 12810

----------


## aljameel

> عم ابو مروان بتنصح الان الدخول بيع على اليورو ين بعد ما كسر 12810

 اخي انا الي شايفه فوق 128 صعود لمشارف 130 والله اعلم 
نزول حتى اللحضه لم يتضح لي والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم ساعة للنوم  
والله يرزقكم جميعا

----------


## aziz3000

:016:  :016:

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم  المجنون تحت 142 راقبو 141.10 ولو ماكسرها بأذن الله صاعد والهدف القناعة او 146  الشراء من اقرب نقطة لل141.10 من بعد مراقبة وعدم الاستعجال  السعر الحالي 141.69  الكيبل مراقبة 1.4640 كسرها مراقبة 1.4570 لو ماكسرها بأذن الله الهدف 1.4800 و 1.4830 او القناعة الشراء من اقرب نقطة من 1.4570 من بعد مراقبة  السعر الحالي 1.4650  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال الا بعد التاكد بعدم الكسر  السوق بطيئ وصعب الحكم عليه 100%  ولاكن اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى   والله الموفق

 صباح الخير جميعا 
لا للاستعجال احتمال يواصلو نزول والله اعلم

----------


## Abo Maged

صباح الفل ياكبيرنا يومك عسل بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الفل ياكبيرنا يومك عسل بأذن الله

 هلا صباح النور

----------


## ahmed_samir77

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الأخ الجميل ماذا ترى فى الدولار ين و اليورو دولالر

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> الأخ الجميل ماذا ترى فى الدولار ين و اليورو دولالر

 اليورو دولار راقب 3150 و 3100 تقريبا

----------


## aljameel

الدولار ين كسر 96.60 والله اعلم متوجه 96.30

----------


## ahmed_samir77

> اليورو دولار راقب 3150 و 3100 تقريبا

 هذا معناه إن لم يكسرهم فهو شراء أم ماذا ، و ماذا عن الدولار ين و شكرا

----------


## aljameel

المجنون كسر 141 والله اعلم اهدافه 
140 و 138.70 و 137.50 و هدف بعيد 135.40 بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> هذا معناه إن لم يكسرهم فهو شراء أم ماذا ، و ماذا عن الدولار ين و شكرا

 بااخي هذه اهداف له هو نزل لل 167 الشراء عند 3100 لو ارتد منها

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل المفروض يصعد لل 1.4830 ومن هنا اما ينزل 1.4200 او مواصلة الصعود 
هو صعد لل 1.4773 ونزل هل اكتفى صعود لل 1.4773 الله اعلم  
فأنتم لكم الخيار كسر 1.4570 يطمئن نوع ما للنزول والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## Abo Maged

بارك الله فيك

----------


## aziz3000

:016:  :016:

----------


## aljameel

> 

 اخي بالنسبة لدولار ين الموجة العامة حتى اللحضة هابطة وعنده هدف والله اعلم الان 96.30 تقريبا بشرط كسر 96.60  
الكندي ين لحضة احمل بياناته

----------


## aljameel

> 

 المفروض الكندي ين ماينزل عن 79.50 تقريبا لو مانزل لديه هدف اول 81 بأذن الله 
والله اعلم

----------


## ahmed_samir77

أخى الجميل المجنون هل من جديد

----------


## رشدي

صباح الخير 
اخى الجميل اين الفرص السوق محير

----------


## aziz3000

:016:  :016:

----------


## franco195

المجنون كسر  
ايه العمل بو مروان؟؟

----------


## زياد الحسن

صباح الخير للجميع وان شاء الله ربنا يرزق الجميع  والف شكر للجميل الي بيطمنا والله انت كنز اوكمان عملك عمل نبيل انا مش بثني عليك لكن الحق يقال  انت راجل معطاء ونسال الله ان يقبل خالص عملك ولك مني كل التحية والتقدير

----------


## رشدي

هل نبيع المجنون مع اول صعوووووووووووود؟

----------


## رشدي

> صباح الخير للجميع وان شاء الله ربنا يرزق الجميع والف شكر للجميل الي بيطمنا والله انت كنز اوكمان عملك عمل نبيل انا مش بثني عليك لكن الحق يقال انت راجل معطاء ونسال الله ان يقبل خالص عملك ولك مني كل التحية والتقدير

    :015: صدقت

----------


## رشدي

> الكيبل المفروض يصعد لل 1.4830 ومن هنا اما ينزل 1.4200 او مواصلة الصعود 
> هو صعد لل 1.4773 ونزل هل اكتفى صعود لل 1.4773 الله اعلم  
> فأنتم لكم الخيار كسر 1.4570 يطمئن نوع ما للنزول والله اعلم 
> والله الموفق

 حقك تدخل تنااااااااااااام    وانت مطمن استاااااااااااااااااااذ     ومعلم فاضل

----------


## رشدي

> المجنون كسر 141 والله اعلم اهدافه 
> 140 و 138.70 و 137.50 و هدف بعيد 135.40 بأذن الله

  
الله ماوسع رزقك  وفرج كربك  ورزقكم من حيث لا تعلمون
آمين

----------


## medo_medo

استاذ الجميل صباحك فل ان شا الله
كنت عاوز اعرف ممكن ابيع فى المجنون و لا اشترى

----------


## aziz3000

:Eh S(7):

----------


## ahmadj

اظن انه خروج من القناة الصاعدة استبشر بالهبوط ع راي معلمنا ابوشهد

----------


## zamil

ابو مروان نظرتك للباوند  :Yikes3:

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان نظرتك للباوند

 انا قلت نظرتي فيه من الصباح 
ولاكن راقب 1.4670 مالم يرتد من عندها المجال مفتوح له لل 1.4900 والله اعلم 
والله يبعد الخسارة عن الجميع أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## miez

ابو مروان يعطيك العافية ارى ان الباوند قد ارتد  عن 1.4670
هل هذه فرصة بيع؟؟

----------


## aljameel

الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم صاعد 
الستوب 7100 
الهدف القناعة او 7300 بأذن الله 
السعر الحالي 7155 
الشراء يفضل قريب من الستوب لو نزل او السعر الحالي الخيار لكم 
والله الموفق

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم رايك اخي ابومروان في اليورو باوند وفي الدولار كندي

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم رايك اخي ابومروان في اليورو باوند وفي الدولار كندي

 اليورو باوند سأكتب مااراه على الشارت حتى اللحضة  والله اعلم  
يصعد 8980 متوقع ارتداد منها ومنها ينزل 8900 الارتداد منها يصعد بها 9170 بأذن الله 
الدولار كندي لا احب احلل له لانه غالبا لايكمل موجته يغلق الموجة قبل انتهاها  
المهم متوقع نزول 1.20030 والله اعلم وممكن يصعد لل 200 و 250 و 300 والارتداد من احدهم والله اعلم

----------


## CheFX

> الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم صاعد 
> الستوب 7100 
> الهدف القناعة او 7300 بأذن الله 
> السعر الحالي 7155 
> الشراء يفضل قريب من الستوب لو نزل او السعر الحالي الخيار لكم 
> والله الموفق

  مساء الخير الاخ الجميل هل الاسترالي دولار ضرب الستوب ام ان فرصه الشراء لا زالت قائمة

----------


## زياد الحسن

مساء الخير اخ djzero لو سمحت ممكن اعرف منك شو اسم ابن ماجد يعني ابو شو بيقولوله ولك كل التحية

----------


## رشدي

> الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم صاعد 
> الستوب 7100 
> الهدف القناعة او 7300 بأذن الله 
> السعر الحالي 7155 
> الشراء يفضل قريب من الستوب لو نزل او السعر الحالي الخيار لكم 
> والله الموفق

  
لم ندخل عليها الحمد لله 
هى هناك فرص شراء من اسف ام ان السعر يعاود الهبووووووط؟

----------


## رشدي

> مساء الخير اخ djzero لو سمحت ممكن اعرف منك شو اسم ابن ماجد يعني ابو شو بيقولوله ولك كل التحية

  
ان كنت تقصد صاحب المشاركة فلقبه ( الجميل)   واسمه ( ابو مروان)

----------


## زياد الحسن

شكرا ليك اخي  djzero والله انت راجل طيب انا هيك حاسس ويا ريت انكون اصدقاء

----------


## رشدي

صباح الخير 
الغالى ابو مروان  
افتقدنا مشركاتك اليوم  
السوق متقلب اليوم  
لا تتأخر لترشدنا الإتجاه     اليورو / دولار       الكيبل           المجنون   
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير 
> الغالى ابو مروان  
> افتقدنا مشركاتك اليوم  
> السوق متقلب اليوم  
> لا تتأخر لترشدنا الإتجاه اليورو / دولار الكيبل المجنون  
> تقبل تحياتى

 المفروض من الاسعار هذه يصعدو هل هو صعود حقيقي ولا صعود مؤقت ثم يواصلو نزول الله اعلم 
السوق متقلب صعب الحكم علية

----------


## aljameel

انا دخلت اليورو ين من 125.35 والستوب 125 والتوفيق من الله

----------


## mostafa_anwr

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة عم جميل ليليك كلها ارباح ان شاء الله اى رايك فى بيع اليورو فرنك باهداف كبيرة الحين

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة عم جميل ليليك كلها ارباح ان شاء الله اى رايك فى بيع اليورو فرنك باهداف كبيرة الحين

 يامصطفى أنا شايف فوق 1.5050 للشراء حتى لو نزل 1.5000 هذه مناطق شراء والله اعلم 
ممكن تحتها جائز بيع  
حركته ممله صار له شهر يتحرك ب 100 نقطة

----------


## توفيق12

هههه انا داخل عكسك يا ابومروان
بايع اليورو ين

----------


## mostafa_anwr

اصل اليورو فرنك كسر دعم بقالة اكتر من شهر مكسروش والله المستعان على الفريم اليومى

----------


## mostafa_anwr

بعد اذنك اخ جميل يا استاذ توفيق 12 اليورو ين للهبوط احذر والله اعلم اقصى صعود يكون 126-68

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الدولار فرنك لو ماصعد واخترق الهاي والله اعلم فيه خير   هو عكس الكيبل غالبا  يقول الشارت 1.1240 بأذن الله  الهاي 1.1604  السعر الحالي 1.1569  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بعد اذنك اخ جميل يا استاذ توفيق 12 اليورو ين للهبوط احذر والله اعلم اقصى صعود يكون 126-68

 ماشاء الله عليك يامصطفى 
انا واضع هدفي 126.70 طبعا اذا واصل صعود سأتمسك به

----------


## توفيق12

> بعد اذنك اخ جميل يا استاذ توفيق 12 اليورو ين للهبوط احذر والله اعلم اقصى صعود يكون 126-68

  
وهذا ما قلته اخي مصطفى
انا داخل بيع وليس شراء

----------


## aljameel

> بعد اذنك اخ جميل يا استاذ توفيق 12 اليورو ين للهبوط احذر والله اعلم اقصى صعود يكون 126-68

  

> وهذا ما قلته اخي مصطفى
> انا داخل بيع وليس شراء

 130 نقطة خير وبركة وممكن اكثر 
خليك حذر ياتوفيق لو صعد فوق 127

----------


## mostafa_anwr

اسف توفيق فهمت غلط عمتا انا واضع بيع معلق من الرقم الى قلتة

----------


## رشدي

> 130 نقطة خير وبركة وممكن اكثر 
> خليك حذر ياتوفيق لو صعد فوق 127

   
هل مازالت التوصية متااااااااحة اخى الجميل 
ارجو الرد لتأكيد الدخوووووول 
مباركة ان شاء الله

----------


## توفيق12

> 130 نقطة خير وبركة وممكن اكثر 
> خليك حذر ياتوفيق لو صعد فوق 127

 الحمد لله اخدتها يا ابومروان
الحمد لله كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## رشدي

> الحمد لله اخدتها يا ابومروان
> الحمد لله كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

  
مبروك يا توفيق نتمنى لك دوانم المكسب ان شاء الله

----------


## توفيق12

> مبروك يا توفيق نتمنى لك دوانم المكسب ان شاء الله

 الله يبارك بعمرك اخي
لنا ولك وللجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## رشدي

استاذنا الجميل   
نحن فى انتظارك

----------


## aljoufi

تكفى يالجميل عندي امر بيع من 140.10 على المجنون  :18: 
هل انا في الإتجاه الصحيح والا معاكس السير

----------


## رشدي

> تكفى يالجميل عندي امر بيع من 140.10 على المجنون 
> هل انا في الإتجاه الصحيح والا معاكس السير

   
الكيبل صاعد والله اخاف يكون المجنون فى صعود كمان 
اجابتى اجتهدية وعلمى قليل ولكن خد الحذر

----------


## aljameel

> استاذنا الجميل   
> نحن فى انتظارك

 ارجو أن تعذروني الايام هذه مشغول بأعمالي الخاصة 
والله تحليلي بدون تركيز واخاف اكون ضرر عليكم اكثر من نفع

----------


## aljameel

> تكفى يالجميل عندي امر بيع من 140.10 على المجنون 
> هل انا في الإتجاه الصحيح والا معاكس السير

 تحت 142 مامنه خوف والله اعلم ولو صعد يصعد لل 142 وينزل

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو الدولار فرنك لو ماصعد واخترق الهاي والله اعلم فيه خير   هو عكس الكيبل غالبا  يقول الشارت 1.1240 بأذن الله  الهاي 1.1604  السعر الحالي 1.1569   والله الموفق

 ماشاء الله اعطى اكثر من 200 نقطة 
راقبوه مرة اخرى والله اعلم فيه خير

----------


## aljameel

المجنون  خذو التوصية بأذن الله تسعدكم  والله اعلم المجنون سيتوجه لل 135 تقريبا متى لا اعلم وممكن اكثر  البيع كل مااقترب من 142   الستوب   142.50  والهدف   بأذن الله   135 البعيد وله اهداف اخرى او القناعة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

واكرر أسفي لبعدي عن المتابعة معكم  ارجو أن تعذروني الايام هذه مشغول بأعمالي الخاصة  والله تحليلي بدون تركيز واخاف اكون ضرر عليكم اكثر من نفع  سأتواجد معكم بقدر المستطاع  والله يرزقكم ويبعد عنكم الخسارة

----------


## kwety

الله يوفقك اخوي 
واسال الله ان ييسر امورك

----------


## Momtaz

ابو مروان يعطيك العافيه  
بس ااذا حضرتك موجود وش رايك بالدولار استرالي  
وربنا يعينك على مشاغلك ويوفقك 
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## رشدي

منتظرينك يا جميل 
وحشتنا طلتك

----------


## زياد الحسن

:Boxing:  

> منتظرينك يا جميل 
> وحشتنا طلتك

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
يوم موفق للجميع بأذن الله

----------


## M-elgendy

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
بالتوفيق لك بإذن الله استاذى بومروان

----------


## Abo Maged

وعلكم السلام أزيك ياأبومروان كيف الحال ياكبير

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو الدولار فرنك لو ماصعد واخترق الهاي والله اعلم فيه خير   هو عكس الكيبل غالبا  يقول الشارت 1.1240 بأذن الله  الهاي 1.1604  السعر الحالي 1.1569   والله الموفق

   اي صعود استغلاله للبيع بأذن الله للهدف  والله الموفق

----------


## aljoufi

اخي الجميل تكفى طمني على المجنون تعبت من السهر وابغى اروح انام
طالع علي 140.10 ايش السواة اخاف اخليه يرتفع وتزود الخسارة

----------


## معن طارق

السعر الحالي 1.1440

----------


## aljameel

اليورو استرالي اي نزول استغلاله للشراء والهدف كما ذكرت سابقا 1.8800 بأذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل تكفى طمني على المجنون تعبت من السهر وابغى اروح انام
> طالع علي 140.10 ايش السواة اخاف اخليه يرتفع وتزود الخسارة

 بأذن الله انه نازل ولو صعد والله اعلم تحت 142.50 فهو للنزول بأذن الله

----------


## aljoufi

> بأذن الله انه نازل ولو صعد والله اعلم تحت 142.50 فهو للنزول بأذن الله

 جزاك الله خير اخي الجميل
انا وضعت وقف خسارة على 142.50 هل هو مناسب ام اجعله بدون وقف

----------


## Abo Maged

> اليورو استرالي اي نزول استغلاله للشراء والهدف كما ذكرت سابقا 1.8800 بأذن الله   والله الموفق

  أستاذنا ممكن الشراء من السعر الحالي ةولا الأنتظار أقضل

----------


## aljameel

> أستاذنا ممكن الشراء من السعر الحالي ةولا الأنتظار أقضل

 ممكن وعزز لو نزل

----------


## aljameel

> بأذن الله انه نازل ولو صعد والله اعلم تحت 142.50 فهو للنزول بأذن الله

 ممتاز الستوب ولو وضعته 142.60 يكون افضل والله يرزقك ويبعد الخسارة عنك

----------


## aljoufi

> ممتاز الستوب ولو وضعته 142.60 يكون افضل والله يرزقك ويبعد الخسارة عنك

  جزاك الله خير ورحم الله والديك

----------


## FLEX ZEE

الاخ الجميل   السلام عليكم   ما رايك في بيع النيوزلندي دولار

----------


## Abo Maged

> اليورو استرالي اي نزول استغلاله للشراء والهدف كما ذكرت سابقا 1.8800 بأذن الله   والله الموفق

  أستاذنا نضع أستوب كام

----------


## M-elgendy

بارك الله فيك بومروان كم ستوب لوس اليورو استرالى ؟؟

----------


## M-elgendy

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Abo Maged

أبومروان صباح الخير نظرة منك ياكبير علي اليورو أسترالي وطمنا وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك في مروان وأخوته

----------


## aljoufi

:A005:  الجميل هل المجنون كسر الترند الهابط :A012:

----------


## CheFX

استاذ جميل بارك الله فيك
نريد رايك بالكيبل

----------


## رشدي

ان شاء الله تعالا تتم اعمالك على خير  
منتظرين وجودك معنا 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  أسف للانقطاع لمشاغلي الخاصة  المجنون  متوقع يصعد والله اعلم 145  ومنها ينزل مراقبته   لو نزل من 145 بيع   والستوب 145.25  الهدف بأذن الله القناعة او  143.50  142.50  من بعد142.50 مراقبته لو واصل نزول  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  أسف للانقطاع لمشاغلي الخاصة  المجنون  متوقع يصعد والله اعلم 145 ومنها ينزل مراقبته   لو نزل من 145 بيع   والستوب 145.25  الهدف بأذن الله القناعة او  143.50  142.50  من بعد142.50 مراقبته لو واصل نزول  والله الموفق

  
وعليكم السلام 
ان شاء الله موفق فى اعمالك يا اخى 
نريد فقط روئيتك تعودنا على متابعتك صفقاتك موفقة بإذن الله

----------


## mostafa_anwr

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله عم جميل اى رايك باليورو بيع ولا شراء؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله عم جميل اى رايك باليورو بيع ولا شراء؟؟

 والله اعلم انه شراء  
عنده اهداف بأذن الله لو صعد 1.3370 و 1.4450 والله اعلم 
الان السعر الحالي 1.3290 نراقبه لو نزل عن السعر 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> وعليكم السلام 
> ان شاء الله موفق فى اعمالك يا اخى 
> نريد فقط روئيتك تعودنا على متابعتك صفقاتك موفقة بإذن الله

 بأذن الله نراقبه المهم لايصعد فوق 145.10 
الخوف من الكيبل يسحبه معه لاني شايف اهداف للكيبل والله اعلم 850 واحتمال 900 هل يصعد لهم الله اعلم

----------


## رشدي

> بأذن الله نراقبه المهم لايصعد فوق 145.10 
> الخوف من الكيبل يسحبه معه لاني شايف اهداف للكيبل والله اعلم 850 واحتمال 900 هل يصعد لهم الله اعلم

  
لا اعلم ولكن الكيبل عند مقاومة 4 ساعة لم يكسرها الى الآن 
وموئشراته مرتفعة ايضا 
هل تنصح بالأنتظار ام ادخل بيع المجنون منالسعر الحالى

----------


## aljameel

> لا اعلم ولكن الكيبل عند مقاومة 4 ساعة لم يكسرها الى الآن 
> وموئشراته مرتفعة ايضا 
> هل تنصح بالأنتظار ام ادخل بيع المجنون منالسعر الحالى

 افضل الانتظار ومراقبة 145.10 
انا خائف من الكيبل يسحبه معه لو صعد الكيبل لاهدافه والله اعلم

----------


## M-elgendy

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
كيفك استاذ بومروان

----------


## osama1t

اخى الجميل هل حدث تغيير فى التوقيت؟
عندى شمعة الديلى بدات مبكرا ساعة
ام انة مجرد خطا عندى بالبرنامج؟
ارجو الافادة لانى اعتمد كثيرا على الاغلاق

----------


## altamo7

:Drive1:

----------


## AL Ayman

بالله عليكم ما عن   EUR/GBP

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> كيفك استاذ بومروان

  

> اخى الجميل هل حدث تغيير فى التوقيت؟
> عندى شمعة الديلى بدات مبكرا ساعة
> ام انة مجرد خطا عندى بالبرنامج؟
> ارجو الافادة لانى اعتمد كثيرا على الاغلاق

  

> 

  

> بالله عليكم ما عن EUR/GBP

 وعليكم السلام 
أسف والله نائم

----------


## altamo7

لاداعي للأسف يا عزيزي 
بس افتقدناك شوية

----------


## m.abdsatar

ما هو الاتجاه المتوقع للدولار ين
ياريت تساعدونى يا جماعة

----------


## Momtaz

أخي ابو مروان المجنون على ما اعتقد تشبع شراء وحان الوقت لعملية البيع ..
أرجو التأكيد ..
ودمتَ،،

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  الكيبل والله اعلم  انه سيذهب لل 1.5000 و 1.5050  انا دخلت شراء فيه وهدفي فيه للاسبوع القادم على أمل يفتح  قاب لفوق  الستوب 1.4890   السعر الحالي   1.4909  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  سأضع توصيات بأهدافه بعيده نوع ما اختيار نقطة الدخول  ترجع لك   نبداء بالاسترالي ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  72.36  الاهداف المتوقعة بأذن الله   متى تتحقق الاهداف الله اعلم  77  80  81  82  كسر 67 يلغي الاهداف والله اعلم  والله اعلم افضل سعر للشراء كل مااقترب من 71 وكسر 70.50 افضل شراءه من تحت  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.3266  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.3450  1.3600  الستوب   1.3180  افضل مناطق الشراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل من هذا السعر قريب من 1.3200 والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة   1.6939  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.7100  1.7300  1.7600  افضل مناطق الشراء والله اعلم كل مااقترب من 1.6700  الستوب   1.6620  ومن اراد الدخول شراء من السعر الحالي او قريب من الستوب وبهدف قريب1.7020 و  1.7100 يضع الستوب 1.6860  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعه  1.4912  فوق 1.4850 والله اعلم يفضل الشراء من السعر الحالي او قريب من السعر والستوب نفسه  كسرها يفضل الشراء كل مااقترب من 1.4700 لل 1.4750  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.5000  1.5050  1.5080 لل 1.5100  1.5150  1.5300 هدف بعيد احتمال  الستوب  1.4700  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو باوند  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة   8894  والله اعلم صاعد  افصل مناطق الشراء من 8830 لل 8800  الاهداف بأذن الله  9000  9080  9150  9220  الستوب  8780  ومن اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي بهدف 9070 و9150  يضع الستوب 8880   والله الموفق

----------


## mostafa_anwr

جزاك الله خير عم جميل يا حببنا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  سأضع توصيات بأهدافه بعيده نوع ما اختيار نقطة الدخول  ترجع لك   نبداء بالاسترالي ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  72.36  الاهداف المتوقعة بأذن الله   متى تتحقق الاهداف الله اعلم  77  80  81  82  كسر 67 يلغي الاهداف والله اعلم  والله اعلم افضل سعر للشراء كل مااقترب من 71 وكسر 70.50 افضل شراءه من تحت   والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.3266  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.3450  1.3600  الستوب   1.3180  افضل مناطق الشراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل من هذا السعر قريب من 1.3200 والله اعلم  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة   1.6939  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.7100  1.7300  1.7600  افضل مناطق الشراء والله اعلم كل مااقترب من 1.6700  الستوب  1.6620  ومن اراد الدخول شراء من السعر الحالي او قريب من الستوب وبهدف قريب1.7020 و 1.7100 يضع الستوب 1.6860  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعه  1.4912  فوق 1.4850 والله اعلم يفضل الشراء من السعر الحالي او قريب من السعر والستوب نفسه كسرها يفضل الشراء كل مااقترب من 1.4700 لل 1.4750  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.5000  1.5050  1.5080 لل 1.5100  1.5150  1.5300 هدف بعيد احتمال  الستوب  1.4700  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو باوند  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة   8894  والله اعلم صاعد  افصل مناطق الشراء من 8830 لل 8800  الاهداف بأذن الله  9000  9080  9150  9220  الستوب  8780  ومن اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي بهدف 9070 و9150  يضع الستوب 8880    والله الموفق

     للمشاااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله خير عم جميل يا حببنا

  
هلا مصطفى صباح الخير

----------


## aljooore

جزاك الله خير

----------


## oudathothefa

يعطيك العافية اخ جميل 
ما قصرت

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  87.24  افضل مناطق الشراء والله اعلم عند   86 + - تقريبا   الستوب  85  كسر 85 يفضل الشراء والله اعلم كل مااقترب من 83   الاهداف بأذن الله   88  89  90  91  93  والله الموفق  كسر 83 يلغي الاهداف والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.8159  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  الستوب  1.8285  افضل مناطق البيع لو ارتفع ولوفتح على ارتفاع فوق 1.8220 يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عليه احتمال نرفع الستوب وندخل من مناطق بيع اخرى  سنتابعه معا بأذن الله  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.8030  1.7900  1.7830  1.7700  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  من قبل نوهت عليه كهدف 7280 والحمد لله وصل للهدف  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  7302  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  افضل مناطق الشراء والله اعلم من  7280 + - او من سعر الاغلاق  الستوب   7235  الاهداف بأذن الله  7380  7450  7520  لو فتح على نزول تحت 7250 يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عليه  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو كندي  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.5731  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  افضل مناطق البيع لو ارتفع  1.5800 + -  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.5660  1.5600  وهدف بعيددددددد 1.5000 هل يصله الله اعلم  الستوب   1.5845  والله الموفق

----------


## Momtaz

أبو مروان يعطيك العافيه ويسعد مساك  
شو رايك بالمجنون  
مو المفروض يعمل شويت تصحيح للاسفل بعد هذا الصعود لاعادة اختبار نستويات 150.00 اذا كان ناوي يكمل صعود  
شو رايك ابو مروان ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  5696  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  افضل مناطق الشراء لو نزل واقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب  5630  الاهداف بأذن الله او القناعة  5760  5840  5910  5980  6100  6200  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان يعطيك العافيه ويسعد مساك  
> شو رايك بالمجنون  
> مو المفروض يعمل شويت تصحيح للاسفل بعد هذا الصعود لاعادة اختبار نستويات 150.00 اذا كان ناوي يكمل صعود  
> شو رايك ابو مروان ويعطيك العافيه

 هلا اخي 
المجنون انا فضلت تحليله بعد الافتتاح 
ولاكن خذ التحليل على السريع 
لو فتح وصعد تكون اهدافه من 148.80 واحتمال 149.50  او يقترب منها نراقبه لو اكتفى صعود ونزل 
عند 146+ - احتمال يرتد منها ويصعد مرة اخرى فوق 150 والله اعلم 
والافضل بعد الافتتاح بأذن الله سأنزل به توصية اوضح 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
انا وضعت 10 توصيات مختلفة لكذا عمله  
فأنا بجتهد ممكن اصيب وممكن اخطى فأن اصبت بتوفيق الله لا اطلب الا الدعاء جزاكم الله خير 
اصعب شي كتابة التوصية والله عن نفسي لا ادور الا الاجر واتردد في كتابة توصية خوفا من خسارت احد منكم
والله يبعد الخسارة عنا جميعا ولاكن حبا للخير اتشجع بكتابتها 
والله تالمت لكتابة توصية ولم اتابعة وهي للدولار فرنك والحمد الله اصابت الهدف الا 30 نقطة 
واخرى لليورو استرالي فماكنت متوقع تنزل اقل من 1.8470 وكان سعره على مااعتقد 1.8560
وذكرت هدفه 1.8800 ومن قبل ذاكر الهدف نفسه  فهو وصل 1.8650 ونزل وتوقعت الصعود للهدف
مرة اخرى احد الاخوان دخل بها وسألني عن الستوب ولم اكن متواجد ونزل السعر الى ماشاء الله
ارجو أن يسامحني ويعذرني لو كنت سبب بخسارة له وهذا الفوركس فيه الربح والخسارة التحليل  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى وبأذن الله خيرها في غيرها 
وها أنا وضعت 10 توصيات بأذن الله نتوفق بها وسأحاول التواجد معكم بقدر المستطاع ومتبعتها 
وسأظيف بأذن الله توصيات اخرى متى ماوجدت الفرصة 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة   1.1361  الستوب  1.1390  الهدف بأذن الله  1.1240 + -  كسر 1.1200 والله اعلم مزيد من النزول  انا وضعت الستوب قريب لانه متوقع الارتداد من الهدف او مزيد من النزول او احتمال يصعد من سعره ليس به مخاطرة الستوب 30 نقطة الا في حال فتح على ارتفاع وضرب الستوب يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عنه  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  131.51  شراء من السعر الحالي الا اذا فتح على نزول اقل من الستوب يفضل الانتظار  الستوب  131.20  الهدف بأذن الله   132.70 لل 133  مراقبته بعد 133 متوقع النزول والله اعلم لاخذ مراكز شراء ومواصلة الصعود  سنراقبه جميعا   لو فتح على نزول نراقب نقطة 129.50 + -  متوقع الارتداد منها والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعه  1.4912  فوق 1.4850 والله اعلم يفضل الشراء من السعر الحالي او قريب من السعر والستوب نفسه كسرها يفضل الشراء كل مااقترب من 1.4700 لل 1.4750  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.5000  1.5050  1.5080 لل 1.5100  1.5150  1.5300 هدف بعيد احتمال  الستوب  1.4700   والله الموفق

 التحليل على الديلي  سأتكلم عن الكيبل بتحليل اكبر واهداف بعيدة المتوقع الوصول لها  حتى لايفسر كلامي انقاص بحق احد لا والله الذي لا اله الاهو   انما ما اراه كشارت على المدى البعيد وكموجة صاعدة عامة  ولتعم الفائدة على الجميع  والله اعلم  كموجة عامة هو بصعود من سعر 1.3660 هدف الموجة العامة 1.5000 وهدف 1.5700 بأذن الله  متوقع نهاية الموجة العامة الصاعدة عند 1.5700 واحتمال تصل 1.6000 واكثر  ينزل يصعد كموجة عامه هذه اهدافها  الان كموجة اصغر من الموجة العامة هدفها صاعد متوقع كهدف بأذن الله 1.5400  فوق 1.5000 واختراق 1.5080 متوقع والله اعلم الوصول لاهداف الموجة العامة والموجة الاصغر بأذن الله  والله اعلم اي نزول فهو فرصة شراء للكيبل   سأضع نقطة شراء بأذن الله نتوفق بها لو نزل اراها مناسبه والله اعلم  1.4700 + -  تقريبا  في حال نزل  وله اهداف اخرى كموجات اصغر كما ذكرتها بالتوصية عليه  والله الموفق  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى والله هذا مااراه كشارت والله شاهد  وضعت الاتجاه العام لمن متعلق كشراء او بيع كهداف مستقبلية متى الوصول الله اعلم  والله من وراء القصد

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي سعر اغلاق يوم الجمعة  147.83  والله اعلم  لو فتح على نزول ندخل بيع   والستوب   148.35  الهدف بأذن الله  146 + -  واصل نزول تحت 146 المجال مفتوح له لل 144 والله اعلم  لو فتح على صعود متوقع يصعد لل 148.80 واحتمال 149.50  مراقبته متوقع نزول بعدها والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والاهداف نفسها بأذن الله  وسنتابعه جميعا بأذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  سأضع توصيات بأهدافه بعيده نوع ما اختيار نقطة الدخول  ترجع لك   نبداء بالاسترالي ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  72.36  الاهداف المتوقعة بأذن الله   متى تتحقق الاهداف الله اعلم  77  80  81  82  كسر 67 يلغي الاهداف والله اعلم  والله اعلم افضل سعر للشراء كل مااقترب من 71 وكسر 70.50 افضل شراءه من تحت   والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.3266  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.3450  1.3600  الستوب   1.3180  افضل مناطق الشراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل من هذا السعر قريب من 1.3200 والله اعلم  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة   1.6939  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.7100  1.7300  1.7600  افضل مناطق الشراء والله اعلم كل مااقترب من 1.6700  الستوب  1.6620  ومن اراد الدخول شراء من السعر الحالي او قريب من الستوب وبهدف قريب1.7020 و 1.7100 يضع الستوب 1.6860  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعه  1.4912  فوق 1.4850 والله اعلم يفضل الشراء من السعر الحالي او قريب من السعر والستوب نفسه كسرها يفضل الشراء كل مااقترب من 1.4700 لل 1.4750  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.5000  1.5050  1.5080 لل 1.5100  1.5150  1.5300 هدف بعيد احتمال  الستوب  1.4700  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو باوند  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة   8894  والله اعلم صاعد  افصل مناطق الشراء من 8830 لل 8800  الاهداف بأذن الله  9000  9080  9150  9220  الستوب  8780  ومن اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي بهدف 9070 و9150  يضع الستوب 8880   والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  87.24  افضل مناطق الشراء والله اعلم عند   86 + - تقريبا   الستوب  85  كسر 85 يفضل الشراء والله اعلم كل مااقترب من 83   الاهداف بأذن الله   88  89  90  91  93  والله الموفق  كسر 83 يلغي الاهداف والله اعلم

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.8159  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  الستوب  1.8285  افضل مناطق البيع لو ارتفع ولوفتح على ارتفاع فوق 1.8220 يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عليه احتمال نرفع الستوب وندخل من مناطق بيع اخرى  سنتابعه معا بأذن الله  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.8030  1.7900  1.7830  1.7700  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  من قبل نوهت عليه كهدف 7280 والحمد لله وصل للهدف  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  7302  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  افضل مناطق الشراء والله اعلم من  7280 + - او من سعر الاغلاق  الستوب  7235  الاهداف بأذن الله  7380  7450  7520  لو فتح على نزول تحت 7250 يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عليه  والله الموفق

     

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو كندي  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.5731  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  افضل مناطق البيع لو ارتفع  1.5800 + -  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.5660  1.5600  وهدف بعيددددددد 1.5000 هل يصله الله اعلم  الستوب   1.5845  والله الموفق

  

> 

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  5696  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  افضل مناطق الشراء لو نزل واقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب  5630  الاهداف بأذن الله او القناعة  5760  5840  5910  5980  6100  6200  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة   1.1361  الستوب  1.1390  الهدف بأذن الله  1.1240 + -  كسر 1.1200 والله اعلم مزيد من النزول  انا وضعت الستوب قريب لانه متوقع الارتداد من الهدف او مزيد من النزول او احتمال يصعد من سعره ليس به مخاطرة الستوب 30 نقطة الا في حال فتح على ارتفاع وضرب الستوب يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عنه  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  131.51  شراء من السعر الحالي الا اذا فتح على نزول اقل من الستوب يفضل الانتظار  الستوب  131.20  الهدف بأذن الله   132.70 لل 133  مراقبته بعد 133 متوقع النزول والله اعلم لاخذ مراكز شراء ومواصلة الصعود  سنراقبه جميعا   لو فتح على نزول نراقب نقطة 129.50 + -  متوقع الارتداد منها والله اعلم   والله الموفق

   هذه التوصيات وضعتها بعد اغلاق يوم الجمعة  للمشاااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  99.12  متوقع والله اعلم نزول وبعد النزول ارتداد   نزول لل 98.70 ويرتد لو واصل نزول احتمال 98 + - ويرتد منها  الستوب نقطة الارتداد  في حال ارتد من احد النقطتين يتم الشراء   والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 97.70  والهدف بأذن الله  100 لل 100.40  والله الموفق

----------


## العاشق

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   المجنون  السعر الحالي سعر اغلاق يوم الجمعة  147.83  والله اعلم  لو فتح على نزول ندخل بيع   والستوب   148.35  الهدف بأذن الله  146 + -  واصل نزول تحت 146 المجال مفتوح له لل 144 والله اعلم  لو فتح على صعود متوقع يصعد لل 148.80 واحتمال 149.50  مراقبته متوقع نزول بعدها والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والاهداف نفسها بأذن الله  وسنتابعه جميعا بأذن الله  والله الموفق

 يعطيك العافية اخوي ابو مروان اتمنى لك اسبوع موفق بإذن الله تعالى لكن ملاحظتي ان اغلاق المجنون على منصة فكسول كان عند 148.18  ما ادري هل انا غلطان  :016:  :016:

----------


## aljameel

> يعطيك العافية اخوي ابو مروان اتمنى لك اسبوع موفق بإذن الله تعالى لكن ملاحظتي ان اغلاق المجنون على منصة فكسول كان عند 148.18  ما ادري هل انا غلطان

 اخي العاشق تقصد اعلى سعر اليوم 148.18 
منصة فكسول الاسعار اليوم تغيرت والان نزل قبل الافتتاح 
اغلاق يوم الجمعة 147.83  
والله الموفق

----------


## العاشق

اشكرك اخوي ابو مروان على التوضيح وإن شاء الله نشوف على يدك الخير مع ابن المجنونة هذا الاسبوع :Big Grin:  تقبل تحياتي الله يعطيك العافية على تعبك مع الشباب :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  131.51  شراء من السعر الحالي الا اذا فتح على نزول اقل من الستوب يفضل الانتظار  الستوب  131.20  الهدف بأذن الله   132.70 لل 133  مراقبته بعد 133 متوقع النزول والله اعلم لاخذ مراكز شراء ومواصلة الصعود  سنراقبه جميعا   لو فتح على نزول نراقب نقطة 129.50 + -  متوقع الارتداد منها والله اعلم   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  السعر الان 131.86  لازلت الفرصة قائمة بأذن الله   وللهدف بأذن الله

----------


## mostafa_anwr

بقلك عم جميل يا عسل بعنا الدولار فرنك اى الراى وهل الاستوب كفاية11389 وجزاك الله خير

----------


## hinoo101

استاذنا المجنون الان ايه رايك فيه ارجو الافادة وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mostafa_anwr

مشغول استاذنا؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> بقلك عم جميل يا عسل بعنا الدولار فرنك اى الراى وهل الاستوب كفاية11389 وجزاك الله خير

  

> مشغول استاذنا؟؟؟

 هلا مصطفى لا كنت نائم واضع المنبه على 3 بعد الساعة 3 تبداء والله اعلم الحركة 
الستوب ممتاز بأذن الله 
انا وضعت الستوب قريب لانه احتمال يصعد ونختار نقطة اخرى واستوب اخر والله اعلم

----------


## hinoo101

المجنون محيرنا يا استاذنا نرجو الافادة

----------


## mostafa_anwr

ماشى يا غال الله المستعان

----------


## aljameel

> استاذنا المجنون الان ايه رايك فيه ارجو الافادة وجزاك الله خيرا

 هلا اخي هو المفروض يصعد لل 148.80 واحتمال يواصل 149.50 
حتى اللحضه لم يعطى اشارة خروج من صفقة الشراء والله اعلم 
هو على العموم والله اعلم الموجة العامة صاعدة ولو نزل اهدافها بعيدة فوق 150 بكثير بأذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون فوق 148.20 او 148 ليس للبيع لو كسرهم ممكن ندخل بيع والستوب 148.35 ونراقب نقطة 147.30 كسرها احتمال يواصل نزول وبأذن نحدد هدف بوقته مبدأيا 146 + - تقريبا  
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي سعر اغلاق يوم الجمعة  147.83  والله اعلم  لو فتح على نزول ندخل بيع   والستوب   148.35  الهدف بأذن الله  146 + -  واصل نزول تحت 146 المجال مفتوح له لل 144 والله اعلم  لو فتح على صعود متوقع يصعد لل 148.80 واحتمال 149.50  مراقبته متوقع نزول بعدها والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والاهداف نفسها بأذن الله  وسنتابعه جميعا بأذن الله  والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروك الهدف الاول 148.80  - 5 نقاط الان نراقب 149 فوقها المجال مفتوح له 149.50  اختراق 149.84 والله اعلم سيذهب فوق 150  من دخل شراء الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بجني  الربح رفع الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح ومن اراد يجني فله الخيار  ومراقبة النقاط التي ذكرتها  ومن اراد البيع عدم الاستعجال بالبيع  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  131.51  شراء من السعر الحالي الا اذا فتح على نزول اقل من الستوب يفضل الانتظار  الستوب  131.20  الهدف بأذن الله   132.70 لل 133  مراقبته بعد 133 متوقع النزول والله اعلم لاخذ مراكز شراء ومواصلة الصعود  سنراقبه جميعا   لو فتح على نزول نراقب نقطة 129.50 + -  متوقع الارتداد منها والله اعلم   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  السعرالان132.50 بأذن الله للهدف  فوق 133 مراقبته احتمال يواصل صعود لو ماواصل صعود وارتد 133 تقريبا ممكن البيع والستوب اعلى نقطة  وصلها  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة   
والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## mostafa_anwr

مشاء الله عليك عم جميل

----------


## amine2sud

سلام يا اخي لقد قمت ببيع  eur/usd
هل اقوم باغلاق السفقة ام هناك امل للهبوط

----------


## aljameel

> سلام يا اخي لقد قمت ببيع eur/usd
> هل اقوم باغلاق السفقة ام هناك امل للهبوط

  
الله يهديك اخي التوصية شراءءء 
كم سعر بيعك

----------


## aljameel

> مشاء الله عليك عم جميل

 مبروووووووك عم مصطفى الدولار فرنك 
راقب 1.1270 و 1.1210 متوقع الوصول لهم بأذن الله لو واصل نزول خير وبركة

----------


## amine2sud

> الله يهديك اخي التوصية شراءءء 
> كم سعر بيعك

 سعر البيع هو 1.3294

----------


## aljameel

> سعر البيع هو 1.3294

  
والله اعلم ينزل لل 1.3300 + - تقريبا وممكن سعر بيعك  
لو نزل اغلق بيعك وادخل شراءءءءءء بأذن الله للاهداف  
والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

صباح الخير على جميع الموجودين 
اسبوع موفق ان شاء الله 
صلاة مقبولة ابو مروان 
ما شاء الله على توصياتك الرائعة ومجهودك الجميل زيك يا جميل 
جزالك الله وعوضك تعبك خيرا فى صحتك واولادك

----------


## amine2sud

> والله اعلم ينزل لل 1.3300 + - تقريبا وممكن سعر بيعك  
> لو نزل اغلق بيعك وادخل شراءءءءءء بأذن الله للاهداف  
> والله الموفق

  اذن سوف انتظر شويا واغلق السفقة واقوم بالشراء تشكرررر

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير على جميع الموجودين 
> اسبوع موفق ان شاء الله 
> صلاة مقبولة ابو مروان 
> ما شاء الله على توصياتك الرائعة ومجهودك الجميل زيك يا جميل 
> جزالك الله وعوضك تعبك خيرا فى صحتك واولادك

 هلا صباح النور 
اسبوع موفق بأذن الله

----------


## رشدي

هل استطيع شراء يورو باوند من السعر الحالى اخى الجميل؟؟

----------


## رشدي

واسف جدا لدخولى متأخر فلم استطع الدخول فى اى توصية إلى الآن لسوء حظى 
ولكنى سعيد جد الدخول اخوانى بها وفقكم الله فى الدنيا والآخرة  
هل هناك فرص مازالت قائمة بهذه التوصيات ام تنصح بالأنتظار؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> واسف جدا لدخولى متأخر فلم استطع الدخول فى اى توصية إلى الآن لسوء حظى 
> ولكنى سعيد جد الدخول اخوانى بها وفقكم الله فى الدنيا والآخرة  
> هل هناك فرص مازالت قائمة بهذه التوصيات ام تنصح بالأنتظار؟؟

 راقب اليورو دولار والله اعلم احتمال ينزل لل 1.3300 + - تقريبا 
ادخل شراء من بعد مراقبة  
بالتوصية هدفان اختار مايناسبك بأذن الله للاهداف 
واذا توفرت فرصة سأنوه عنها بوقتها بأذن الله 
والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

ومن فرص السوق والله اعلم اليورو استرالي بيع  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  من قبل نوهت عليه كهدف 7280 والحمد لله وصل للهدف  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  7302  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  افضل مناطق الشراء والله اعلم من  7280 + - او من سعر الاغلاق  الستوب  7235  الاهداف بأذن الله  7380  7450  7520  لو فتح على نزول تحت 7250 يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عليه  والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووووووك الهدف الاول بأذن الله باقي الاهداف تتحقق بتوفيق الله  لمن دخل به له حرية انتظار باقي الاهداف او جنى ربحه من اراد يبقى لباقي الاهداف بأذن الله تقديم الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي سعر اغلاق يوم الجمعة  147.83  والله اعلم  لو فتح على نزول ندخل بيع   والستوب   148.35  الهدف بأذن الله  146 + -  واصل نزول تحت 146 المجال مفتوح له لل 144 والله اعلم  لو فتح على صعود متوقع يصعد لل 148.80 واحتمال 149.50  مراقبته متوقع نزول بعدها والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والاهداف نفسها بأذن الله  وسنتابعه جميعا بأذن الله  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  99.12  متوقع والله اعلم نزول وبعد النزول ارتداد   نزول لل 98.70 ويرتد لو واصل نزول احتمال 98 + - ويرتد منها  الستوب نقطة الارتداد  في حال ارتد من احد النقطتين يتم الشراء   والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 97.70  والهدف بأذن الله  100 لل 100.40   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  تحققت الاهداف بتوفيق الله  مبروووووووووك لمن دخل بهم   الان مراقبتهم اما مواصلة الصعود او نزول لاخذ مراكز شراء ومواصلة الصعود بأذن لاهداف ابعد  والله اعلم  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال فوات ربح ولا خسارة  والله الموفق

----------


## toty

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة   1.1361  الستوب  1.1390  الهدف بأذن الله  1.1240 + -  كسر 1.1200 والله اعلم مزيد من النزول  انا وضعت الستوب قريب لانه متوقع الارتداد من الهدف او مزيد من النزول او احتمال يصعد من سعره ليس به مخاطرة الستوب 30 نقطة الا في حال فتح على ارتفاع وضرب الستوب يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عنه   والله الموفق

  
شكرا اخي العزيز  جزاك الله خير
ولو اني دخلت متاخر كثيييير  :Frown: 
عندي عمليتين شراء   لهم اسبوعين  :Regular Smile: 
وحده  عنده   1.1530
والثانية 1.1332 
متورط ما عرفت شو اسوي على العموم 
قمت بعملية بيع قبل شوي عند 1.1327
وناوي استهدف 1.1240 مادري اللي سويته صح ولا غلط  والله يستر  :Frown:  نصيحتك اخي العزيز

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا اخي العزيز جزاك الله خير
> ولو اني دخلت متاخر كثيييير 
> عندي عمليتين شراء لهم اسبوعين 
> وحده عنده 1.1530
> والثانية 1.1332 
> متورط ما عرفت شو اسوي على العموم 
> قمت بعملية بيع قبل شوي عند 1.1327
> وناوي استهدف 1.1240 مادري اللي سويته صح ولا غلط والله يستر  نصيحتك اخي العزيز

 اخي حتى اللحضة اهدافه تحت والله اعلم 
راقب النقاط التالية لو نزل متوقع بأذن الله الوصول لها او احدها والله اعلم 
1.1270
1.1240
1.1200 
لو واصل نزول خير وبركة وتابعي معي بأذن تغلق البيع والشراء بربح قول يارب 
والله يرزقك ويبعد عنك الخسارة

----------


## mmhosny

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    التحليل على الديلي   سأتكلم عن الكيبل بتحليل اكبر واهداف بعيدة المتوقع الوصول لها  حتى لايفسر كلامي انقاص بحق احد لا والله الذي لا اله الاهو   انما ما اراه كشارت على المدى البعيد وكموجة صاعدة عامة ولتعم الفائدة على الجميع  والله اعلم  كموجة عامة هو بصعود من سعر 1.3660 هدف الموجة العامة 1.5000 وهدف 1.5700 بأذن الله  متوقع نهاية الموجة العامة الصاعدة عند 1.5700 واحتمال تصل 1.6000 واكثر  ينزل يصعد كموجة عامه هذه اهدافها  الان كموجة اصغر من الموجة العامة هدفها صاعد متوقع كهدف بأذن الله 1.5400  فوق 1.5000 واختراق 1.5080 متوقع والله اعلم الوصول لاهداف الموجة العامة والموجة الاصغر بأذن الله  والله اعلم اي نزول فهو فرصة شراء للكيبل   سأضع نقطة شراء بأذن الله نتوفق بها لو نزل اراها مناسبه والله اعلم  1.4700 + - تقريبا في حال نزل  وله اهداف اخرى كموجات اصغر كما ذكرتها بالتوصية عليه  والله الموفق  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى والله هذا مااراه كشارت والله شاهد  وضعت الاتجاه العام لمن متعلق كشراء او بيع كهداف مستقبلية متى الوصول الله اعلم  والله من وراء القصد

   
الأخ الجميل...ما أجمل تحليلاتك 
بارك الله فيك. 
بعد اذنك..أريد النصيحه..انا بايع من 4916 اقفل الصفقه و لا ينزل ان شاء الله..انا حسابي يتحمل 120 نقطه فوق السعر الحالي 4951 
شكرا" جزيلا" :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> الأخ الجميل...ما أجمل تحليلاتك 
> بارك الله فيك. 
> بعد اذنك..أريد النصيحه..انا بايع من 4916 اقفل الصفقه و لا ينزل ان شاء الله..انا حسابي يتحمل 120 نقطه فوق السعر الحالي 4951 
> شكرا" جزيلا"

 هلا اخي 
راقب 1.4910 تقريبا اما ارتداد ولا مواصلة نزول وسأحدد اهدافه بأذن الله لو نزل لو ارتد منها الاهداف كما هي بالتوصية والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

مراقبة الدولار فرنك عند 1.1370 تقريبا متوقع ارتداد منها الستوب 1.1390  الاهداف بالتوصية وملحقاتها بأذن الله  المجنون 148.30 تقريبا   اليورو ين 132.10 تقريبا   اليورو دولار عند 1.3300 لل 1.3280 تقريبا  والله الموفق

----------


## toty

> اخي حتى اللحضة اهدافه تحت والله اعلم 
> راقب النقاط التالية لو نزل متوقع بأذن الله الوصول لها او احدها والله اعلم 
> 1.1270
> 1.1240
> 1.1200 
> لو واصل نزول خير وبركة وتابعي معي بأذن تغلق البيع والشراء بربح قول يارب 
> والله يرزقك ويبعد عنك الخسارة

 الله يبعد الخسارة عن الجميع يارب
اخي العزيز اشكرك على تجاوبك
تخلصت من عملية الشراء اللي عند 1.1332  ( اللي يقهر اول ما تخلصت منها بدون خساير طار المؤشر لفوق ههههههههههههههه )
على العموم الان باقي معي عملية الشراء اللي عند  1.1530
وعملية البيع اللي عند  1.1327   
والمؤشر حاليا   1.1352
اخي العزيز انا ناوي اذا نزل المؤشر عند احدى النقاط اقفلها  على المكسب  واقوم بعملية شراء   من تحت هل تنصحني بها ولا كيف؟؟
اتمنى تفيدني 
والله يوفقك دنيا واخرة ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

----------


## aljameel

> مراقبة الدولار فرنك عند 1.1370 تقريبا متوقع ارتداد منها الستوب 1.1390  الاهداف بالتوصية وملحقاتها بأذن الله  المجنون 148.30 تقريبا   اليورو ين 132.10 تقريبا   اليورو دولار عند 1.3300 لل 1.3280 تقريبا   والله الموفق

 مبرووووووك الارتدادت ومبروك لمن دخل مقدما بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> الله يبعد الخسارة عن الجميع يارب
> اخي العزيز اشكرك على تجاوبك
> تخلصت من عملية الشراء اللي عند 1.1332 ( اللي يقهر اول ما تخلصت منها بدون خساير طار المؤشر لفوق ههههههههههههههه )
> على العموم الان باقي معي عملية الشراء اللي عند 1.1530
> وعملية البيع اللي عند 1.1327 
> والمؤشر حاليا 1.1352
> اخي العزيز انا ناوي اذا نزل المؤشر عند احدى النقاط اقفلها على المكسب واقوم بعملية شراء من تحت هل تنصحني بها ولا كيف؟؟
> اتمنى تفيدني 
> والله يوفقك دنيا واخرة ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

 هلا اخي 
المفروض استغليت الصعود وبعت وخاصة اني نوهت عليه وستوب صغير ولاكن خيرها بغيرها  
بأذن الله 
لا انصح دخول شراء الا بعد التاكد خاصة وانت لديك عقد شراء راقب واستفيد من عقد بيعك 
ولو شفت ارتداد حقيقي سأنوه علية بأذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## CheFX

اخ جميل صباح الخير افتقدناك الاسبوع الماضي 
بس عندي سؤال بسيط عندي عملية بيع على اليورو دولار بماذا تنصح

----------


## aljameel

> اخ جميل صباح الخير افتقدناك الاسبوع الماضي 
> بس عندي سؤال بسيط عندي عملية بيع على اليورو دولار بماذا تنصح

 والله اعلم نزول قريب ماني شايف حتى اللحضة 
كان فيه نزول ونوهت عليه عند 1.3300  
فوق 1.3300 انسا النزول والله اعلم 
اهدافه كما ذكرت بالتوصيه بأذن الله 
اذا عقد بيعك قريب من السعر الان الافضل اغلاقه وادخل شراء بأذن الله  
تطلع بربح والله اعلم 
والخيار لك  
اذا عقدك بعيد عن السعر اعمل هدج واغلاق الشراء عند الاهداف وذكرني وسأتابعه معك بأذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.8159  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  الستوب  1.8285  افضل مناطق البيع لو ارتفع ولوفتح على ارتفاع فوق 1.8220 يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عليه احتمال نرفع الستوب وندخل من مناطق بيع اخرى  سنتابعه معا بأذن الله  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.8030  1.7900  1.7830  1.7700   والله الموفق

 مراقبته الان عند 1.8100 متوقع نزول منها تقريبا والله اعلم

----------


## رشدي

> والله اعلم نزول قريب ماني شايف حتى اللحضة 
> كان فيه نزول ونوهت عليه عند 1.3300  
> فوق 1.3300 انسا النزول والله اعلم 
> اهدافه كما ذكرت بالتوصيه بأذن الله 
> اذا عقد بيعك قريب من السعر الان الافضل اغلاقه وادخل شراء بأذن الله  
> تطلع بربح والله اعلم 
> والخيار لك  
> اذا عقدك بعيد عن السعر اعمل هدج واغلاق الشراء عند الاهداف وذكرني وسأتابعه معك بأذن الله 
> والله الموفق

   
تم الوصول لنقطة الأرتداد والأرتداد منها كأنك كنت شايفه باااااااك تيست عبقرى :Big Grin:   
حفظ الله عقلك وزادك حكمة  ونصرك على أعدائك  :015:

----------


## aljameel

> تم الوصول لنقطة الأرتداد والأرتداد منها كأنك كنت شايفه باااااااك تيست عبقرى  
> حفظ الله عقلك وزادك حكمة ونصرك على أعدائك

 هلا اخي 
راقب الكيبل كأني شايف 1.5050 وفوق والله اعلم الطريق مفتوح له فووق 1.5050 بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين كأني شايف 133 لل 133.20 والله اعلم واحتمال يواصل صعود بأذن الله 
السعر الحالي 132.40 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو استرالي والله اعلم ولو صعد 1.8150 تقريبا فهو فرصة بيع وبأذن الله لاهدافه كما بالتوصية 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  5696  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  افضل مناطق الشراء لو نزل واقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب  5630  الاهداف بأذن الله او القناعة  5760  5840  5910  5980  6100  6200   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووووووووك الهدف الاول  بأذن الله تتحقق باقي الاهداف  والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## eto2

يا ريت اخ جميل اذا امكن تعطينا التوصية في وقتها يعني بالسعر الحالي او قبله بكم نقطة لانه في بعض الاحيان بيكون الشخص ماخذ عمليات سابقة وما بيكون عامل عمليات معلقة ويصعب عادة الرجوع للبحث عن العمليات والاوامر  ب 10صفحات
شكرا لتعاونك المسبق

----------


## رشدي

اليورو كندى              &            اليورو استرالى 
ماهو اتجاههم من السعر الحالى؟

----------


## aljameel

> يا ريت اخ جميل اذا امكن تعطينا التوصية في وقتها يعني بالسعر الحالي او قبله بكم نقطة لانه في بعض الاحيان بيكون الشخص ماخذ عمليات سابقة وما بيكون عامل عمليات معلقة ويصعب عادة الرجوع للبحث عن العمليات والاوامر ب 10صفحات
> شكرا لتعاونك المسبق

 اخي هذه توصيات وضعتها امس مايقارب 15 توصية  قبل بداء التداول بصفحات 378 و 379 و 380 
والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

اخى الجميل انا خارج السوق الآن  هل يوجد فرص قوية للدخول الآن؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو كندى & اليورو استرالى 
> ماهو اتجاههم من السعر الحالى؟

 والله اعلم نزول  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل انا خارج السوق الآن هل يوجد فرص قوية للدخول الآن؟؟؟؟؟

  
راقب اليورو استرالي من 1.8100 لل 1.8150 تقريبا متوقع والله اعلم نزول من احد النقاط 
والاهداف كما بالتوصية بأذن الله

----------


## eto2

> اخي هذه توصيات وضعتها امس مايقارب 15 توصية قبل بداء التداول بصفحات 378 و 379 و 380 
> والله الموفق

 شكرا لك اخي وانا متابع معاك وقرات التوصيات لكن اذا امكن ان وصل السعر لنقطة الدخول ان تقوم بالتنويه 
شكرا لحسن تعاونك ولسرعة ردوردك

----------


## aljameel

اسباب طلوع الدولار
هل عليه خبر  
صعود غير طبيعي

----------


## BO_HAMOOD

يعطيك العافيه استاذ جميل
المجنون بلش ينزل تتوقع يكمل ووين هدفه  :016:

----------


## aljameel

> يعطيك العافيه استاذ جميل
> المجنون بلش ينزل تتوقع يكمل ووين هدفه

 تحت 148 متوقع والله اعلم 147 و 146 و 145.50  
فوق 148.30 ممكن يواصل صعود والله اعلم 
راقب النقاط  
لو نزل تحت 148 ممكن البيع والستوب 148.35 
والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

> اسباب طلوع الدولار
> هل عليه خبر  
> صعود غير طبيعي

   
الأخبار الآن على الفرنك وهى ايجابية 
اما خبر مبيعات المنازل على الدولار فهو هام وباقى عليه 6 ساعات
والمتوقع ان ياتى سلبى

----------


## aljameel

> الأخبار الآن على الفرنك وهى ايجابية 
> اما خبر مبيعات المنازل على الدولار فهو هام وباقى عليه 6 ساعات
> والمتوقع ان ياتى سلبى

 الله يعطيك العافية 
الحمد لله كلهم بصالح التوصيات 
مشكوووووووووور

----------


## toty

أخي العزيز 
الفرنك حاليا 1.1375
هل في امل في النزول ولا راح يستمر الصعود ؟؟
رغم الاخبار الايجابية للفرنك  :Frown:

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل راقبو 1.4850 كسرها والبقاء تحتها متوقع 1.4750 + - من هذه النقطة نراقب متوقع الارتداد  
واهداف بأذن الله فيها خير 
انا ذكرت بالتوصية نقطة متوقع النزول لها وهي نقطة شراء متوقعه 1.4700 + -  
المهم للمراقبة والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> أخي العزيز 
> الفرنك حاليا 1.1375
> هل في امل في النزول ولا راح يستمر الصعود ؟؟
> رغم الاخبار الايجابية للفرنك

 انا واضع استوب 1.1390 لو ضرب الستوب لقدر الله 
راقب نقطة 1.1435 تحتها بأذن الله نازل 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

انا للامانه دخلت شراء بالكيبل من 1.4871 والستوب 1.4835 
كمغامر  اما ربح يسعد او خسارة 35 نقطة 
والله الموفق

----------


## toty

> انا واضع استوب 1.1390 لو ضرب الستوب لقدر الله 
> راقب نقطة 1.1435 تحتها بأذن الله نازل 
> والله اعلم

 اخي هل تقصد  لو ضرب ستوب   انتظر الى ان يصل الى النقطه  1.1435  واقوم بعملية بيع لانه راح ينزل ؟؟؟

----------


## رشدي

السيد الفاضل ابو مروان الغالى 
عندى صفقتان 
الأولى  بيع   يورو/استرالى من 1.8008
الثانية   شراء   استرالى / دولار   من .7353  
هل ترى انى فى الأتجاه الصحيح ام اغلق العقود على خسارة بالأسعار الحالية؟

----------


## zamil

> انا للامانه دخلت شراء بالكيبل من 1.4871 والستوب 1.4835 
> كمغامر اما ربح يسعد او خسارة 35 نقطة 
> والله الموفق

 معك يابومروان وفعلا ارى ان حاجز 4858 قوي وربما يرتد للاعلى  :016: 
وعسى يكتب الله الي فيه الخير

----------


## mmhosny

> انا للامانه دخلت شراء بالكيبل من 1.4871 والستوب 1.4835 
> كمغامر اما ربح يسعد او خسارة 35 نقطة 
> والله الموفق

  
أخي العزيز 
هل تقصد انه سيرتفع قليلا ثم يتجه جنوبا 
و شكرا" :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> السيد الفاضل ابو مروان الغالى 
> عندى صفقتان 
> الأولى بيع يورو/استرالى من 1.8008
> الثانية شراء استرالى / دولار من .7353  
> هل ترى انى فى الأتجاه الصحيح ام اغلق العقود على خسارة بالأسعار الحالية؟

 هلا اخي 
معاليش نمت أسف للتاخير 
اليورو استرالي تقصد 1.8080 
الاثنين ممتازين والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة   1.6939  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.7100  1.7300  1.7600  افضل مناطق الشراء والله اعلم كل مااقترب من 1.6700  الستوب  1.6620  ومن اراد الدخول شراء من السعر الحالي او قريب من الستوب وبهدف قريب1.7020 و 1.7100 يضع الستوب 1.6860   والله الموفق

   للمشااااااااااااهدة    

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.8159  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  الستوب  1.8285  افضل مناطق البيع لو ارتفع ولوفتح على ارتفاع فوق 1.8220 يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عليه احتمال نرفع الستوب وندخل من مناطق بيع اخرى  سنتابعه معا بأذن الله  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.8030  1.7900  1.7830  1.7700   والله الموفق

     اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووووك الهدف الاول  بأذن الله تتحقق باقي الاهداف  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

> هلا اخي 
> معاليش نمت أسف للتاخير 
> اليورو استرالي تقصد 1.8080 
> الاثنين ممتازين والله اعلم

    
تسلم دماغك يا عمى وقفلت على ربح الحمد لله

----------


## aljameel

> تسلم دماغك يا عمى وقفلت على ربح الحمد لله

 مبرووووووك والحمد لله

----------


## رشدي

> انا للامانه دخلت شراء بالكيبل من 1.4871 والستوب 1.4835 
> كمغامر اما ربح يسعد او خسارة 35 نقطة 
> والله الموفق

  

> الكيبل راقبو 1.4850 كسرها والبقاء تحتها متوقع 1.4750 + - من هذه النقطة نراقب متوقع الارتداد  
> واهداف بأذن الله فيها خير 
> انا ذكرت بالتوصية نقطة متوقع النزول لها وهي نقطة شراء متوقعه 1.4700 + -  
> المهم للمراقبة والله اعلم

   
هل نستطيع البيع الآن يا أستاذنا ام ما هو الأتجاه السعر الآن 4850
ام ما هو الأتجاه   
يعجز اللسان عن الشكر ولكن يكثر الدعاء لكم سرا وعلانية 
لم أدخل معك اليوم توصية إلا وتكسب ربنا معاك 
وأهنيء جميع من دخلوا على توصيات اليوم ويارب تعوضوا خسائركم ان وجدت 
اتمنى انا ايضا التعويض لخسارتى ما يقرب من 70 % من حسابى ( إدارة رأس مال خاطئة)

----------


## miez

عمي الجميل انا داخل معك شراء كيبل اين اضع TAKE PROFIT
ومشكور

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو كندي  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.5731  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  افضل مناطق البيع لو ارتفع  1.5800 + -  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.5660  1.5600  وهدف بعيددددددد 1.5000 هل يصله الله اعلم  الستوب   1.5845   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  صعد كما توقعت لل 1.5782 قريب 1.5800 ونزل  الحمد لله الهدف الاول - 10 نقاط وبأذن الله تتحقق باقي الاهداف  مبرووووووووووووك لمن دخل

----------


## توفيق12

مرحبا
ما رايك اخي ابومروان في الدولار كندي

----------


## aljameel

> عمي الجميل انا داخل معك شراء كيبل اين اضع TAKE PROFIT
> ومشكور

 1.4910 تقريبا ولو شفته واصل صعود تمسك فيه 
او القناعة 
والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا
> ما رايك اخي ابومروان في الدولار كندي

 متوقع والله اعلم 1.1750 + - واحتمال يواصل لل 1.1650 لل 600  المهم ضع الستوب 1.1900  ومن اراد الدخول فيها تعتبر فرصة والله اعلم   المهم مراقبته عند 1.1750 لو ارتد منها ممكن دخول شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد والربح بالقناعة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة   1.1361  الستوب  1.1390  الهدف بأذن الله  1.1240 + -  كسر 1.1200 والله اعلم مزيد من النزول  انا وضعت الستوب قريب لانه متوقع الارتداد من الهدف او مزيد من النزول او احتمال يصعد من سعره ليس به مخاطرة الستوب 30 نقطة الا في حال فتح على ارتفاع وضرب الستوب يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عنه   والله الموفق

   الحمد الله اخذنا حقنا منه اليوم  وزيادة   الان والله اعلم متوقع نزول من اراد دخول بيع من السعر الحالي 1.1405  والستوب 1.1435  والاهداف بأذن الله القناعة او متوقع أن يذهب   1.1270  1.1240  1.1210  والله الموفق

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل يا عسل اى رايك فى فى شراء اليورو الحين وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  من قبل نوهت عليه كهدف 7280 والحمد لله وصل للهدف  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  7302  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  افضل مناطق الشراء والله اعلم من  7280 + - او من سعر الاغلاق  الستوب  7235  الاهداف بأذن الله  7380  7450  7520  لو فتح على نزول تحت 7250 يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عليه  والله الموفق

   للمشاهدة   الحمد الله من اليوم وصل الهدف الاول  الان والله اعلم فرصة مرة اخرى لمن يرغب الدخول فيه شراء   فوق 7340 ممتاز للشراء لو نزل عنها يفضل اقتناصه قريب من الستوب والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> عم جميل يا عسل اى رايك فى فى شراء اليورو الحين وجزاك الله خير

 والله اعلم 
شوف شراء يفضل الانتظار او لو اقترب من 1.3185 وهي الستوب او شراء من السعر الحالي وهي الستوب اختار مايناسبك والله الموفق 
كسرها احتمال يذهب 1.3130 تقريبا وممكن الشراء منها بشرط يرتد منها 
والله الموفق

----------


## mostafa_anwr

ماشى استاذنا جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.8159  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  الستوب  1.8285  افضل مناطق البيع لو ارتفع ولوفتح على ارتفاع فوق 1.8220 يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عليه احتمال نرفع الستوب وندخل من مناطق بيع اخرى  سنتابعه معا بأذن الله  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.8030  1.7900  1.7830  1.7700   والله الموفق

 والله اعلم  اي ارتفاع استغلاله للبيع والله اعلم متوقع مزيد من النزول  ومتوقع الهدف الثالث كهدف قريب بأذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

معى كيبل شرااااء  هل سيستمر بالصعووووووووووووووود 
ام اكتفى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> معى كيبل شرااااء هل سيستمر بالصعووووووووووووووود 
> ام اكتفى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 احد الاخوان سألني وقلت له 1.4910 
الان هو وصل 1.4909 نراقبه اما يواصل صعود او ينزل 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة

----------


## BO_HAMOOD

المجنون وين رايح استاذ جميل؟

----------


## رشدي

> احد الاخوان سألني وقلت له 1.4910 
> الان هو وصل 1.4909 نراقبه اما يواصل صعود او ينزل 
> والله اعلم

  
شكرا للإجابة  
اسف لكثرة سؤالى  
صلاة مقبولة

----------


## solo90515

الله يعطيك العافية يالجميل  :015:  :AA:  :Ongue:  
هذي اول صفقة لي بالريال اكاونت
والحمد لله 
الامور تمام وفل والشكر لله تعالى ولك يا استاذ

----------


## miez

عمي  الجميل انا بتشكرك انا اللي سألتك جبت الهدف و زيادة  بالنسبة للكيبل

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون وين رايح استاذ جميل؟

 والله اعلم 
 فوق 148.35 بأذن الله لل 150 تقريبا او القناعة 
تحت 148.35 للبيع والستوب نفسه 148.35 
خلينا نراقبة

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك العافية يالجميل  
> هذي اول صفقة لي بالريال اكاونت
> والحمد لله 
> الامور تمام وفل والشكر لله تعالى ولك يا استاذ

 اخي الشكر لله  
والصح يقال ثم لي والله اعلم 
ارجو أن تتقبل الملاحظة والله من وراء القصد

----------


## aljameel

> عمي الجميل انا بتشكرك انا اللي سألتك جبت الهدف و زيادة بالنسبة للكيبل

  
مبروووووووووك علينا جميعا  
اذا كنت محتفظ فيه لازلت راقب 1.4935 فوقها عينك فوووووووق 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  
الكيبل فوق 1.4935 
والمجنون فوق 148.35 
مواصلين صعود لاهداف بأذن الله تسعد 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> متوقع والله اعلم 1.1750 + - واحتمال يواصل لل 1.1650 لل 600  المهم ضع الستوب 1.1900  ومن اراد الدخول فيها تعتبر فرصة والله اعلم   المهم مراقبته عند 1.1750 لو ارتد منها ممكن دخول شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد والربح بالقناعة  والله الموفق

 السعر الان 1.1770 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووووووك بأذن الله للهدف  المهم مراقبته عند الهدف اما مواصلة النزول او الارتداد والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد الله اخذنا حقنا منه اليوم وزيادة   الان والله اعلم متوقع نزول من اراد دخول بيع من السعر الحالي 1.1405  والستوب 1.1435  والاهداف بأذن الله القناعة او متوقع أن يذهب   1.1270  1.1240  1.1210  والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووووووووووووووووك  نقترب من الهدف الاول  بأذن الله للاهداف   والله الموفق

----------


## توفيق12

مبروووك  للجميع

----------


## mostafa_anwr

متابعين يا استذنا بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  من قبل نوهت عليه كهدف 7280 والحمد لله وصل للهدف  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  7302  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  افضل مناطق الشراء والله اعلم من  7280 + - او من سعر الاغلاق  الستوب  7235  الاهداف بأذن الله  7380  7450  7520  لو فتح على نزول تحت 7250 يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عليه  والله الموفق

   

> للمشاهدة   الحمد الله من اليوم وصل الهدف الاول  الان والله اعلم فرصة مرة اخرى لمن يرغب الدخول فيه شراء   فوق 7340 ممتاز للشراء لو نزل عنها يفضل اقتناصه قريب من الستوب والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووووووووك لمن دخل فيه  الحمد لله الهدف الاول تحقق بتوفيق الله  وبأذن الله يتحقق الهدف الثاني او اقل ب 20 نقطة تقريبا  فوق الهدف الثاني متوقع الهدف الثالث والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

> الله يعطيك العافية يالجميل  
> هذي اول صفقة لي بالريال اكاونت
> والحمد لله 
> الامور تمام وفل والشكر لله تعالى ولك يا استاذ

  
مبروك والنصيحة لله 
لا تدخل صفقات لمجرد الدخول فى صفقة 
عند اتباع التوصيات التزم بالأستوب وعقود صغيرة و الدخول عن قناعة اتبع اسلوبك الذى منت تتبعه على الديمو ان كانت هناك استراتيجية او ماشابه  
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم   أنا شايف اهداف للكيبل والمجنون هل تتحقق الله اعلم  بشرط اختراق الهاي اليوم  الكيبل اهدافه 1.5050 لل 1.5100  المجنون هدفه بأذن الله 150 تقريبا واحتمال يواصل فوق 150  يارب تبعد الخسارة عنا وتقرب الربح لنا جميعا  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

يارب تبعد الخسارة عنا وتقرب الربح لنا جميعا 
آمين

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.8159  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  الستوب  1.8285  افضل مناطق البيع لو ارتفع ولوفتح على ارتفاع فوق 1.8220 يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عليه احتمال نرفع الستوب وندخل من مناطق بيع اخرى  سنتابعه معا بأذن الله  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.8030  1.7900  1.7830  1.7700   والله الموفق

 اليوم ماشاء الله اعطى وبسخاء مرتين أستفدنا منه بتوصيتان مايقارب 300 نقطة  الان توصية علية للمرة الثالثة بأذن الله نتوفق بها والله اعلم متوقع صعود لل 1.8100 + - تقريبا   لو صعد للنقطة المحددة او قريب منها ندخل بيع  والاهداف كما بالتوصية بأذن الله او القناعة  والستوب 1.8140 او مايناسبك مجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  لو واصل صعود يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عليه مرة اخرى  والله يرزقنا جميعا  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد الله اخذنا حقنا منه اليوم وزيادة   الان والله اعلم متوقع نزول من اراد دخول بيع من السعر الحالي 1.1405  والستوب 1.1435  والاهداف بأذن الله القناعة او متوقع أن يذهب   1.1270  1.1240  1.1210  والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الحمد لله وصلنا للهدف الاول وبأذن الله وتوفيقه باقي الاهداف تتحقق  مبروووووووووووووووك  لمن دخل للمرة الثالثة اضع علية توصية والحمد لله نتوفق بها  اليوم الشنص 100% وأنا نفسيتي مفتوحة على التحليل طبعا بتوفيق الله   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## lord hamza

الله يعطيك ويزيدك  :Regular Smile: 
وانشالله دايما تضل نفسيتك هيك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## رشدي

موئشر الداو جونز ارتفع 
هل يصبح الباوند اقوى الآن؟؟

----------


## رشدي

مبروووووووووووووووووووووك      جميع الأهداف

----------


## aljameel

> موئشر الداو جونز ارتفع 
> هل يصبح الباوند اقوى الآن؟؟

 معلوماتي المتواضعة هو عكس الدولار والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> مبروووووووووووووووووووووك جميع الأهداف

 الله يبارك فيك  الحمد الله التوصيات ال 15 + 1 وجددنها ب 5 توصيات اخرى المجموع 21 توصية  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  كلهم اعطو بتوفيق الله  بس عتبان على اليورو باوند اقل واحد فيهم عطاء  لاكن هو ثقيل مثل الديزل اذا بيمسك الخط   مايوقف الا عند الحدود  الحمد لله على توفيقة وفضلة الواسع علينا

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك ويزيدك 
> وانشالله دايما تضل نفسيتك هيك

 جزاك الله خير 
والله يعطيك حتى يكفيك

----------


## aljameel

توصية صغيرونه بستوب صغيرون واهداف كبيرة 
الاسترالي دولار 
والله اعلم 
شراء  
الستوب 7370 
الهدف بأذن الله 7410 و 7430 و 7450 و 7520 
السعر الحالي 7381 
والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

> توصية صغيرونه بستوب صغيرون واهداف كبيرة 
> الاسترالي دولار 
> والله اعلم 
> شراء  
> الستوب 7370 
> الهدف بأذن الله 7410 و 7430 و 7450 و 7520 
> السعر الحالي 7381 
> والله الموفق

    
استوب صغير وهدف كبير  
دخلنا الحمد لله

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة

----------


## aljameel

> اليوم ماشاء الله اعطى وبسخاء مرتين أستفدنا منه بتوصيتان مايقارب 300 نقطة  الان توصية علية للمرة الثالثة بأذن الله نتوفق بها والله اعلم متوقع صعود لل 1.8100 + - تقريبا   لو صعد للنقطة المحددة او قريب منها ندخل بيع  والاهداف كما بالتوصية بأذن الله او القناعة  والستوب 1.8140 او مايناسبك مجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  لو واصل صعود يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عليه مرة اخرى  والله يرزقنا جميعا   والله الموفق

 للمراقبة والله اعلم عنده نيت نزول   الستوب قريب مامنه خوف بأذن الله  والخيار لكم الدخول بالاقتناع  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

الكيبل وصل ل 5000 اغلقت الشراء الحمد والشكر لله 
بارك الله فيك يا اخى

----------


## توفيق12

اليورو استرالي ضرب الستوب الصغير
مافيش مشكلة

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو استرالي ضرب الستوب الصغير
> مافيش مشكلة

 معاليش خيرها بغيرها 
أسف على التاخير  
ارجع للتوصية الاساسية علية انا واضع الستوب 1.8285 
اي صعود وكل مااقترب من الستوب بيع والستوب نفسه 
اهدافه بأذن الله تحت  
تحت الستوب للبيع مامنه خوف بأذن الله 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> متوقع والله اعلم 1.1750 + - واحتمال يواصل لل 1.1650 لل 600  المهم ضع الستوب 1.1900  ومن اراد الدخول فيها تعتبر فرصة والله اعلم   المهم مراقبته عند 1.1750 لو ارتد منها ممكن دخول شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد والربح بالقناعة  والله الموفق

 الحمد لله وصل للهدف بالتمام والكمال  مبروووووووك لمن دخل  وارتد منها اتمنى انكم دخلتم شراء  المهم من دخل شراء يراقب النقاط التاليه  1.1850 تقريبا اما يرتد منها ويواصل نزول لل 1.1650 + - تقريبا  او مواصلة الصعود والمجال مفتوح له لل 1.2080 والله اعلم  الستوب 1.1750   والله الموفق

----------


## Momtaz

مسا الخير ابو مروان  
شو رايك بالمجنون بعد ما اغلق شمعة اربع ساعات تحت 148.35 انا اشوف انو بالصوره هذه لازم ينزل لل 146.00 على اقل تقدير لانه كسر ترند على الاربع ساعات لو تلاحظه الي عمله من عشر ايام تقريبا لما كان السعر 139.00 كانت كل شمعات الاربغ ساعات صعود  
والله تعالي اعلم  
شو رايك يا ابو مروان في هالمجنون الي عقل فجاه وصار يتحرك 100 نقطه في اليوم 
سلام

----------


## aljameel

> توصية صغيرونه بستوب صغيرون واهداف كبيرة 
> الاسترالي دولار 
> والله اعلم 
> شراء  
> الستوب 7370 
> الهدف بأذن الله 7410 و 7430 و 7450 و 7520 
> السعر الحالي 7381 
> والله الموفق

 الحمد لله صعد للهدف الاول 
اخواني انا تعمدت وضع التوصية بستوب صغير 
لأني رأيت اكثر من توصية عليه بيع والستوب اما 410 او 408 وهكذا 
وانا للامانه شايف انه صاعد  لاهداف كما بالتوصية التى واضعها له  
فرغبت تنبيه الاخوان للاستوب 
والله من وراء القصد 
التوصية كما هيا علية ونفس الاستوب الاساسي وبأذن الله للاهداف 
والله الموفق

----------


## ahmed_samir77

الأخ الكريم الجميل أنا بايع يورو ين من 131.4  و بايع يورو دولار 1.3322  ماذا أفعل أكرمك الله

----------


## aljameel

> مسا الخير ابو مروان  
> شو رايك بالمجنون بعد ما اغلق شمعة اربع ساعات تحت 148.35 انا اشوف انو بالصوره هذه لازم ينزل لل 146.00 على اقل تقدير لانه كسر ترند على الاربع ساعات لو تلاحظه الي عمله من عشر ايام تقريبا لما كان السعر 139.00 كانت كل شمعات الاربغ ساعات صعود  
> والله تعالي اعلم  
> شو رايك يا ابو مروان في هالمجنون الي عقل فجاه وصار يتحرك 100 نقطه في اليوم 
> سلام

 انا شايف والله اعلم فوق 148 صاعد  حتى لونزل تحتها بقليل فهو صاعد الا بكسر 147.30  متوقع 146 + - وممكن 145.50 الله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الأخ الكريم الجميل أنا بايع يورو ين من 131.4 و بايع يورو دولار 1.3322 ماذا أفعل أكرمك الله

  
هلا اخي 
والله اعلم 
حتى اللحضه بيقولو صاعدين على السعر الحالي 
133.50 تقريبا  
1.3450 تقريبا  
احتمال تزيد شي بسيط ولاكن اتوقع من بعدها بينزلو لمشتراك او اقل بشي بسيط 
ومنها بيواصلو صعود  
اهداف الموجة العامة للاثنين صاعدة والله اعلم

----------


## toty

استاذي العزيز الجميل
مبروك التوصيات اليوم 
ولو اني خسرت اليوم  :Frown:  لكن قدر الله وماشاء فعل وان شاء الله نعوض
بس حبيت استفسر منك متى موعد التوصيات الجديده ؟؟
بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي العزيز الجميل
> مبروك التوصيات اليوم 
> ولو اني خسرت اليوم  لكن قدر الله وماشاء فعل وان شاء الله نعوض
> بس حبيت استفسر منك متى موعد التوصيات الجديده ؟؟
> بارك الله فيك
> وجزاك الله خير

 اولا كيف خسرت زعلتني 
الحمد لله كل التوصيات اعطت وبسخاء 
الا اذا دخلت متاخر فابشر بالعوض بأذن الله 
وضع التوصيات حسب الفرصة المتاحة متى ماوجدت سأنوه عنها 
وارجع للتوصيات السابقة لسه فيها خير بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي العزيز الجميل
> مبروك التوصيات اليوم 
> ولو اني خسرت اليوم  لكن قدر الله وماشاء فعل وان شاء الله نعوض
> بس حبيت استفسر منك متى موعد التوصيات الجديده ؟؟
> بارك الله فيك
> وجزاك الله خير

 خذ هذه هدية مني لك أن شاء الله تلاقي خير فيها  والله اعلم  الاسترالي دولار متوقع يصعد  1.8200 + -   ومنها متوقع ينزل   الستوب للبيع 1.8285  الستوب للشراء 1.8077  اذا رغبت بالشراء فمن اقرب نقطة للستوب  السعر الحالي 1.8118  والله الموفق

----------


## silverhawk145

السلام عليكم اخى الجميل : 
والله لك الشكر وانا بجد كنت مفتقد تحليلاتك الفتره اللى فاتت لاسباب شخصية وعموما يارب تكون بخير وكنت عاوز اعرف رايك بالنسبة للدولار فرنك  على المدى المتوسط  وهل ممكن صعوده الى مستوى  1.1800  فى الفترة القادمة ام مزيد من الهبوط 
ولك اخى الكريم  الشكر وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخى الجميل : 
> والله لك الشكر وانا بجد كنت مفتقد تحليلاتك الفتره اللى فاتت لاسباب شخصية وعموما يارب تكون بخير وكنت عاوز اعرف رايك بالنسبة للدولار فرنك على المدى المتوسط وهل ممكن صعوده الى مستوى 1.1800 فى الفترة القادمة ام مزيد من الهبوط 
> ولك اخى الكريم الشكر وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااا

  
هلا بالغايب  
تؤمر امر  لحضات واحلله لك على المدى المتوسط والبعيد لعيونك

----------


## eto2

> خذ هذه هدية مني لك أن شاء الله تلاقي خير فيها  والله اعلم  الاسترالي دولار متوقع يصعد 1.8200 + -   ومنها متوقع ينزل   الستوب للبيع 1.8285  الستوب للشراء 1.8077  اذا رغبت بالشراء فمن اقرب نقطة للستوب  السعر الحالي 1.8118  والله الموفق

 اخوي يمكن تقصد اليورو استرالي ولا انا غلطان

----------


## silverhawk145

> هلا بالغايب  
> تؤمر امر  لحضات واحلله لك على المدى المتوسط والبعيد لعيونك

 
بجد  انا مش عارف اشكر حضرتك ازاى  
شكراااااااااااا لك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## barqi66

خذ هذه هدية مني لك أن شاء الله تلاقي خير فيها  والله اعلم  الاسترالي دولار متوقع يصعد 1.8200 + -   ومنها متوقع ينزل   الستوب للبيع 1.8285  الستوب للشراء 1.8077  اذا رغبت بالشراء فمن اقرب نقطة للستوب  السعر الحالي 1.8118  والله الموفق[/quote]   عذرا استاذي الجميل لكن   الاسترالي دولار سعره الحالي0.7387

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك لعيون الصقر الذهبي  والله اعلم  هو المفروض ينزل لل الاهداف التى حددتها اليوم بالتوصية  1.1270 وصلها  1.1240 اقترب منها 49   اما ارتداد من الهدف الثاني لو نزل له  متوقع الارتداد حتى ولو نزل شي بسيط تحته المهم عدم كسر 1.1200  الارتداد سيذهب به لل 1.1350 منها اما يرتد منها لل 1.1220   او يواصل صعود لو واصل صعود واخترق 1.1560 او 600  هاتشوفه بأذن الله عند 1.2000  وسجلها علي  عدلت المشاركة أسف في غلط  كسر 1.1200 يلغي التوصية  والله الموفق

----------


## mustafa83

> خذ هذه هدية مني لك أن شاء الله تلاقي خير فيها  والله اعلم  الاسترالي دولار متوقع يصعد 1.8200 + -   ومنها متوقع ينزل   الستوب للبيع 1.8285  الستوب للشراء 1.8077  اذا رغبت بالشراء فمن اقرب نقطة للستوب  السعر الحالي 1.8118  والله الموفق

  انت قصدك اليورو استرالي

----------


## aljameel

> خذ هذه هدية مني لك أن شاء الله تلاقي خير فيها   والله اعلم  الاسترالي دولار متوقع يصعد 1.8200 + -   ومنها متوقع ينزل   الستوب للبيع 1.8285  الستوب للشراء 1.8077  اذا رغبت بالشراء فمن اقرب نقطة للستوب  السعر الحالي 1.8118  والله الموفق

   عذرا استاذي الجميل لكن   الاسترالي دولار سعره الحالي0.7387[/quote] 
أسف اقصد اليورو استرالي

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك لعيون الصقر الذهبي  والله اعلم  هو المفروض ينزل لل الاهداف التى حددتها اليوم بالتوصية  1.1270 وصلها  1.1240 اقترب منها 49    اما ارتداد من الهدف الثاني لو نزل له  متوقع الارتداد حتى ولو نزل شي بسيط تحته المهم عدم كسر 1.1200  الارتداد سيذهب به لل 1.1350 منها اما يرتد منها لل 1.1220   او يواصل صعود لو واصل صعود واخترق 1.1560 او 600  هاتشوفه بأذن الله عند 1.2000  وسجلها علي  عدلت المشاركة أسف في غلط  كسر 1.1200 يلغي التوصية   والله الموفق

 للمشاهدة كان فيها غلط وعدلت المشاركة

----------


## silverhawk145

انا بجد مش هقول لحضرتك غير انى: 
1.  هرفعلك قبعتى :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
2. هدعيلك  لاحترمك  وحسن خلقك ولمساعدة اخوانى المبتدئين :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1: 
ولو مفهاش ازعاج يعنى ممكن حضرتك تكلمنا اكتر عن موجات اليوت  وانا على فكرة بحاول اتعلمها الان ولكن كنت اريد  كتاب او موقع ممكن اتعلم منها اكتر عن موجات اليوت :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:   
جزاك الله خيرااااا

----------


## CheFX

الاخ الجميل مساء الخير اشكرك جدا على توصيه اليورو 
لكن عندي استفسار بسيط هل الكيبل سوف ينزل لحدود ال 1.4800

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  99.12  متوقع والله اعلم نزول وبعد النزول ارتداد   نزول لل 98.70 ويرتد لو واصل نزول احتمال 98 + - ويرتد منها  الستوب نقطة الارتداد  في حال ارتد من احد النقطتين يتم الشراء   والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 97.70  والهدف بأذن الله  100 لل 100.40   والله الموفق

 هذه التوصية وضعتها اليوم الصباح   للمشااااااااااهدة والمراقبة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> انا بجد مش هقول لحضرتك غير انى: 
> 1. هرفعلك قبعتى
> 2. هدعيلك لاحترمك وحسن خلقك ولمساعدة اخوانى المبتدئين
> ولو مفهاش ازعاج يعنى ممكن حضرتك تكلمنا اكتر عن موجات اليوت وانا على فكرة بحاول اتعلمها الان ولكن كنت اريد كتاب او موقع ممكن اتعلم منها اكتر عن موجات اليوت  
> جزاك الله خيرااااا

 صعب شرحه جدا لان هو توقعات أنت بتتوقعها ولا تعتمد كلي عليه دائما تدعمه بمؤاشرات اخرىوهو الافضل حتى تساعدك بتخاذ القرار 
ذكرني غير اليوم عندي شرح بالعربي ابحث عنه وسأرفعه للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ الجميل مساء الخير اشكرك جدا على توصيه اليورو 
> لكن عندي استفسار بسيط هل الكيبل سوف ينزل لحدود ال 1.4800

 هو لو ينزل تحت 1.4950 يطمئن نوع ما بالنزول وتحت 930 بأذن الله بتشوف الخير منه بتوفيق الله اهداف اخينا ماجد واحتمال اكثر ممكن 1.4550 والله اعلم 
ولو صعد مااتوقع يصعد اكثر من 1.5050 لل 1.5100 ومصيره النزول 
كاباوند مؤاشراته بتقول نازل المشكلة بالدولار هو الي صعده  
وتوصية الاخ ماجد 1000% تجري الرياح بمالاتشتهي السفن 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك لعيون الصقر الذهبي  والله اعلم  هو المفروض ينزل لل الاهداف التى حددتها اليوم بالتوصية  1.1270 وصلها  1.1240 اقترب منها 49    اما ارتداد من الهدف الثاني لو نزل له  متوقع الارتداد حتى ولو نزل شي بسيط تحته المهم عدم كسر 1.1200  الارتداد سيذهب به لل 1.1350 منها اما يرتد منها لل 1.1220   او يواصل صعود لو واصل صعود واخترق 1.1560 او 600  هاتشوفه بأذن الله عند 1.2000  وسجلها علي  عدلت المشاركة أسف في غلط  كسر 1.1200 يلغي التوصية   والله الموفق

   والله اعلم  للمغامر شراء والستوب 1.1249  السعر الحالي 1.1281  الستوب 30 نقطة  عقد صغير   والله الموفق

----------


## toty

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الدولار فرنك لعيون الصقر الذهبي  والله اعلم  هو المفروض ينزل لل الاهداف التى حددتها اليوم بالتوصية  1.1270 وصلها  1.1240 اقترب منها 49    اما ارتداد من الهدف الثاني لو نزل له  متوقع الارتداد حتى ولو نزل شي بسيط تحته المهم عدم كسر 1.1200  الارتداد سيذهب به لل 1.1350 منها اما يرتد منها لل 1.1220   او يواصل صعود لو واصل صعود واخترق 1.1560 او 600  هاتشوفه بأذن الله عند 1.2000  وسجلها علي  عدلت المشاركة أسف في غلط  كسر 1.1200 يلغي التوصية   والله الموفق_

 اخي العزيز اشكرك على الهدية ولكن للاسف وصلت متاخر مو مشكله خيرها بغيرها
وبصراحه متخوف ادخل ببيع عند 1.8200 لاني شوي وبقوم انام  
لكن اخي عندي استفسار 
بخصوص الفرنك انا عندي عملية وحيده الان وهي عملية شراء على الفرنك عند 1.530
ورصيدي 847
والاسهم 628  :Frown: 
وخسارتي 218
وبصراحه مو عارف كيف اتصرف  :Frown: 
ودي ارجع للالف  :Frown:  وبعدها احاول اشتغل صح لاني كنت اشتغل غلط ( بدون قواعد ولا شي )
والان بصراحه متخوف ومضيع ماعرف كيف ابدا 
اولا هل اقفل عملية الشراء اللي عندي ولا في امل انه يرتفع ويوصلها لانها بصراحه مشوشه علي جدا وتفكيري الوحيد في اني اعوض الخساره وهالشي مو مخليني اركز ( <<=== خبير تركيز )
اخي احتاج نصيحتك للخروج من مأزقي الله يبارك فيك ويباركلك في عمر والديك ويحفظهم لك ويسعدك ويرزقك من اوسع ابوابه ...
ادري اني ثقلت عليك اليوم كثير معليش استحملني اخوك لسه مبتدأ  :Frown:

----------


## CheFX

> والله اعلم  للمغامر شراء والستوب 1.1249  السعر الحالي 1.1281  الستوب 30 نقطة  عقد صغير    والله الموفق

  الحمدالله رب العالمين انا بحب المغامرات
 وراح ادخل معاك بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> اخي العزيز اشكرك على الهدية ولكن للاسف وصلت متاخر مو مشكله خيرها بغيرها
> وبصراحه متخوف ادخل ببيع عند 1.8200 لاني شوي وبقوم انام  
> لكن اخي عندي استفسار 
> بخصوص الفرنك انا عندي عملية وحيده الان وهي عملية شراء على الفرنك عند 1.530
> ورصيدي 847
> والاسهم 628 
> وخسارتي 218
> وبصراحه مو عارف كيف اتصرف 
> ودي ارجع للالف  وبعدها احاول اشتغل صح لاني كنت اشتغل غلط ( بدون قواعد ولا شي )
> ...

 اخي مالم يكسر 1.1200 بأذن الله صاعد 
هدف 1.1350 منها اما يرتد لتحت او يواصل نزول والله اعلم 
لو كسر ال 200 ذكرني وبأذن الله نلاقي لها مخرج 
والله يبعد عنك الخسارة

----------


## toty

> اخي مالم يكسر 1.1200 بأذن الله صاعد 
> هدف 1.1350 منها اما يرتد لتحت او يواصل نزول والله اعلم 
> لو كسر ال 200 ذكرني وبأذن الله نلاقي لها مخرج 
> والله يبعد عنك الخسارة

 ان شا ءالله ما يكسر  وان شا ءالله اخرج من الخساره
اخي الجميل
هل انتظر  الى ان يتحدد الموقف وما اقوم باي عمليات  او عادي لو دخلت  بالتوصيات القادمه   ( هذا اذا ما وصلت متاخر زي كل مره هههههههههههههه )

----------


## aljameel

> ان شا ءالله ما يكسر وان شا ءالله اخرج من الخساره
> اخي الجميل
> هل انتظر الى ان يتحدد الموقف وما اقوم باي عمليات او عادي لو دخلت بالتوصيات القادمه ( هذا اذا ما وصلت متاخر زي كل مره هههههههههههههه )

 اخي الافضل دخول بتوصية من البداية لا تلاحق توصية  
الان افضلك الانتظار حتى تخف الخسارة ولو النص

----------


## toty

استاذنك اخي العزيز  ماقدر اطول اكثر  هلكان من الصبح  :Regular Smile: 
ان شا ءالله نلتقي غدا  
وتاكد اني ما راح انساك بدعواتي 
الله يوفق دنيا واخره
واتمنى اشوف جواب هالسوال غدا 
هل انتظر الى ان يتحدد الموقف وما اقوم باي عمليات او عادي لو دخلت بالتوصيات القادمه ( هذا اذا ما وصلت متاخر زي كل مره هههههههههههههه ) 
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## toty

> اخي الافضل دخول بتوصية من البداية لا تلاحق توصية  
> الان افضلك الانتظار حتى تخف الخسارة ولو النص

 ان شا ءالله اخي العزيز  
راح احاول  لو لحقت على توصيه بالبدايه راح ادخلها غير كذا  لن ادخل 
وراح انتظر  والله يفرج ويوفق
اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على المساعده وعلى سعة صدرك

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم الكيبل سيذهب الان لل 1.5020 ومن بعدها 1.5050واحتمال1.5100 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

راقبو المجنون متوقع صعود لل 149 و149.50 و150 
والله اعلم

----------


## mmhosny

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أستاذي العزيز (الجميل) 
طبعا" مش محتاج اقولك اعجابي بيك و بروحك الحلوه...ربنا يباركلك 
انا نفسي في صفقه على الباوند دولار...انا متغاظ منه اوي...بقالي 5 ايام اخسر فيه من توصيات هنا و هناك. 
جزاك الله خير 
خالص احترامي و تقديري. :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> خذ هذه هدية مني لك أن شاء الله تلاقي خير فيها  والله اعلم  الاسترالي دولار متوقع يصعد 1.8200 + -   ومنها متوقع ينزل   الستوب للبيع 1.8285  الستوب للشراء 1.8077  اذا رغبت بالشراء فمن اقرب نقطة للستوب  السعر الحالي 1.8118  والله الموفق

 طبعا اليورو استرالي  طالع بخطى ثابته مو بكيفه بيطلع غصب عنه  المهم من داخل فيه يراقب 1.8200 لو ارتد منها اغلاق الشرء ودخول بيع  او لو واصل صعود واقترب من الستوب الرئيسي 1.8285 بشرط ارتد قريب منها ممكن الاغلاق والدخول بيع لو واصل صعود واخترق الستوب خليكم فيه والربح بالقناعة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> أستاذي العزيز (الجميل) 
> طبعا" مش محتاج اقولك اعجابي بيك و بروحك الحلوه...ربنا يباركلك 
> انا نفسي في صفقه على الباوند دولار...انا متغاظ منه اوي...بقالي 5 ايام اخسر فيه من توصيات هنا و هناك. 
> جزاك الله خير 
> خالص احترامي و تقديري.

 الصبر جميل بأذن الله بنقتنصه يابيع او شراء  
ونخذ منه بتوفيق الله

----------


## aljameel

اليورو استرالي اكتفى بالصعود لل 1.8155  الله اعلم النزول بأذن الله اهدافه 1.800 و 1.7900 و 1.7850 
والله الموفق 
من دخل شراء الان بسعر الدخول مراقبته

----------


## ستورمي

و الفرنك الي اين يذهب 
هينزل اكتر من كده  :Frown:

----------


## aljameel

> و الفرنك الي اين يذهب 
> هينزل اكتر من كده

 ما اعتقد بينزل اقل من 1.1210 والله اعلم 
واتوقع عند 1.1240 
من دخل شراء فيه ينزل الستوب شوي 20 نقطة احتياط بأذن الله لن تكسر وسيصعد 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير

----------


## e-forex

صباح النور أستاذ جميل 
شو رأيك بالدولار كندي خلال الأيام القادمة ؟ 
أعتقد و الله أعلم هبوط إلى مستويات 1.13 ثم صعود إلى مستويات 1.22

----------


## aljameel

> صباح النور أستاذ جميل 
> شو رأيك بالدولار كندي خلال الأيام القادمة ؟ 
> أعتقد و الله أعلم هبوط إلى مستويات 1.13 ثم صعود إلى مستويات 1.22

 هلا اخي 
لحضات بس اصحصح من النوم 10 د وابشر

----------


## e-forex

> هلا اخي 
> لحضات بس اصحصح من النوم 10 د وابشر

 بارك الله فيك

----------


## رشدي

> السلام عليكم 
> صباح الخير

  
صباح النور والهنا والسرور 
بتفائل بوجودك يا راجل يا طيب

----------


## رشدي

رسالتك شاقة الردود كثيرة وانت حريص على الرد على كل أستفسار من ناحية والتحليل من ناحية ومتابعة الصفقات من ناحية  كاااااااااااااااااااااان       الله فى العون

----------


## رشدي

اخبار الصباااااااااااااااح    الساعة الآن 00.08 gmt 
بعد ساعة ونصف من الآن خبر متوسط الأهمية  على الاسترالى والمتوقع سلبى 
بعد 4.5 ساعة من الآن  اعلان اسعار الفائدة وتصريحات البنك الاسترالى

----------


## aljameel

أسف على التاخير

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الباوند دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعه  1.4912  فوق 1.4850 والله اعلم يفضل الشراء من السعر الحالي او قريب من السعر والستوب نفسه كسرها يفضل الشراء كل مااقترب من 1.4700 لل 1.4750  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.5000  1.5050  1.5080 لل 1.5100  1.5150  1.5300 هدف بعيد احتمال  الستوب  1.4700   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الحمد لله وصل الكيبل للهدف الاول والثاني بتوفيق الله  مبروووووووووووك لمن دخل به  الان والله اعلم  المهم  راقبو 1.4980 تقريبا و 1.5000  متوقع ارتداد من احدهم او مواصلة النزول  لو ارتد سنحدد اهدافه بأذن الله او واصل  ارجح 1.4980 لو كان عنده نيت ارتداد  والله الموفق

----------


## mustafa_hbk

أخي اعلى سعر وصل له  1.5047 
لم يصل ل 1.5050

----------


## aljameel

> أخي اعلى سعر وصل له 1.5047 
> لم يصل ل 1.5050

 اخي وصل 1.5048 لدي او صل  سعرك 
فرقت 2 او 3 نقاط 
الله يهديك مانختلف على 3 نقاط  يسعدلي صباحك

----------


## aljameel

ارسلت تحليل لليورو والمجنون ولم اجدهم بالمشاركة الله يعين نكتبهم مرة اخرى

----------


## أبو خليل

كيفك اخي الجميل ،، 
و المجنوووووووووووووووووووووووووووون شو رائيك فيه اليوم يا غالي ؟؟؟  وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا   :Eh S(7):  :Icon26:  :Good:

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم  مراقبة 148.30 تقريبا  و مراقبة 147.60 تقريبا  متوقع ارتداد من احدهم والله اعلم  اهداف الصعود بأذن الله في حال ارتد  149 و 149.50 و 150 او القناعة  لو واصل نزول متوقع 146.30 تقريبا  او 145.50  والله الموفق  يااخوان لااحد يدقق على بالنقاط انا بحلل لكذا عملة وعلى السريع  + 10 - 10 مشوها لو تزيد قليل الله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> كيفك اخي الجميل ،، 
> و المجنوووووووووووووووووووووووووووون شو رائيك فيه اليوم يا غالي ؟؟؟  وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

 هلا ابو خليل  الان نزلت تحليل له

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.3266  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.3450  1.3600  الستوب   1.3180  افضل مناطق الشراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل من هذا السعر قريب من 1.3200 والله اعلم   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الحمد لله وصل للهدف الاول بفارق 12 نقطة  مبروووك لمن دخل به  الان والله اعلم  فوق 1.3980 او مالم يكسر 1.3360  تقريبا   بأذن الله صاعد اهدافه  1.3450  1.3485 + -  والهدف الاخر 1.4600 تقريبا  كسر 1.3360 متوقع 1.3330 لل 1.3300  والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  الحمد لله الدولار فرنك يواصل صعودة كما توقعت مبرووووك  المهم من دخل فيه شراء مراقبة 1.1350 + - تقريبا   او 1.1325  اما يرتد منها ليواصل نزول او مواصلة الصعود  طبعا اهداف النزول موجودة بالتوصية الاساسية ممكن الرجوع لها  الصعود اهدافه بأذن الله مفتوحة حسب القناعة  والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخي العزيز 
هل الدولار ين يعتبر ارتد الأن...يعني ادخل شراء ان شاء الله بهدف ال100 
شكرا" :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> خذ هذه هدية مني لك أن شاء الله تلاقي خير فيها  والله اعلم  الاسترالي دولار متوقع يصعد 1.8200 + -   ومنها متوقع ينزل   الستوب للبيع 1.8285  الستوب للشراء 1.8077  اذا رغبت بالشراء فمن اقرب نقطة للستوب  السعر الحالي 1.8118  والله الموفق

   للمعلومية اليورو استرالي صعد  1.8212 وارتد منها  برامج الفوركس لم تظهر انه صعد لل 212 غريبة عجيب غريب هالشركات  المهم متوقع النزول والاهداف بأذن الله  كما بالتوصية او القناعة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أخي اعلى سعر وصل له 1.5047 
> لم يصل ل 1.5050

 للمعلومية السعر وصل بمنصة فكسول 1.5051

----------


## mmhosny

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> اخي العزيز(الجميل) 
> هل الدولار ين يعتبر ارتد الأن...يعني ادخل شراء ان شاء الله بهدف ال100 
> شكرا"

 مع خالص شكري...أرجو الافاده

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> اخي العزيز 
> هل الدولار ين يعتبر ارتد الأن...يعني ادخل شراء ان شاء الله بهدف ال100 
> شكرا"

 والله اعلم 
لا اخي متوقع الان ينزل لل 98.60 تقريبا اما يرتد منها او يواصل نزول لل 98 + -  
ووالخيار لك اخي  
نقطة الارتداد هي الستوب او ضع الستوب الذي يناسبك 30 نقطة تقريبا افضل

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  132.23  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الستوب  132.07  الاهداف بأذن الله او القناعة  133.10  133.60  واحتمال يواصل صعود  والله الموفق

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل يا عسل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اى رايك فى شراء الكندى الحين

----------


## aljameel

> عم جميل يا عسل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اى رايك فى شراء الكندى الحين

  
هلا مصطفى الكندي مع من

----------


## mostafa_anwr

مع الدولار

----------


## mostafa_anwr

شكلك مشغول

----------


## aljameel

> مع الدولار

 ذكرتني احد الاخوان سألني عنه ونسيت   أسف اخي لمن سألني   الدولار كندي راقب 1.1700 تقريبا متوق ينزل له  منها يتم الشراء والستوب نفسها او اقصى نقطة يصل لها  والهدف بأذن الله بالقناعة   هدف بعيد سأذكره في حال واصل صعود  1.2270 ومنها متوقع الارتداد ومواصلة النزول  طبعا قبلها اهداف كثيرة ولاكن مواصلة الصعود يجب مراقبته  مراقبة 1.1825 تقريبا محتمل يرتد منها او يواصل صعود  كل هالكلام على اساس انه يكتفى بالنزول لل 1.1700 ويرتد  راقبه افضل  والله الموفق

----------


## toty

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صباح الخير
كيف الاستاذ جميل وكيف الشباب .... 
<<=== كالعادة متاخر ويكتفي بالمراقبه   :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم صاعد لاهدافه   من يرغب الدخول به شراء  من السعر الحالي 148.37  يضع الستوب 147.75  مجرد يصعد 30 نقطة تقديم الستوب لل 148.10  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> صباح الخير
> كيف الاستاذ جميل وكيف الشباب .... 
> <<=== كالعادة متاخر ويكتفي بالمراقبه

 هلا صباح الخير 
شوف المجنون والله اعلم صاعد

----------


## toty

وين متوقع يوصل؟؟
وولو في امكانية لتحديد نقاط  شراء واستوب واهداف  اكون شاكر  :Regular Smile:

----------


## M-elgendy

:015:  :015:  :015:  
ماشاء الله والله اكبر .. استاذ ابومروان شايفك مبدع هالاسبوع بارك الله فيك 
لسوء حظى مشغول هذا الاسبوع ومش عارف اتابعك ولا اتابع السوق بدقه 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير  
مع خالص ودى وتقديرى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mostafa_anwr

جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> وين متوقع يوصل؟؟
> وولو في امكانية لتحديد نقاط شراء واستوب واهداف اكون شاكر

 هذه التوصية  المجنون والله اعلم صاعد لاهدافه   من يرغب الدخول به شراء  من السعر الحالي 148.37  يضع الستوب 147.75  مجرد يصعد 30 نقطة تقديم الستوب لل 148.10  والله الموفق اهداف بأذن الله  149  149.50  150 واصل صعود خير وبركة  او القناعة

----------


## aljameel

> ماشاء الله والله اكبر .. استاذ ابومروان شايفك مبدع هالاسبوع بارك الله فيك 
> لسوء حظى مشغول هذا الاسبوع ومش عارف اتابعك ولا اتابع السوق بدقه 
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير  
> مع خالص ودى وتقديرى

 ياهلا وغلى بالغايب الحاضر  
رايق هاليومين الله يدومها بالخير 
موفق بأذن الله اخي 
ونحن بنتظارك السنه كاملة ولاتزعل 
تحياتي

----------


## M-elgendy

> ياهلا وغلى بالغايب الحاضر  
> رايق هاليومين الله يدومها بالخير 
> موفق بأذن الله اخي 
> ونحن بنتظارك السنه كاملة ولاتزعل 
> تحياتي

 الله يخليك يا غالى  :Asvc:  
طب معندكش توصيه لاخوك افتحها دلوقتى واسيبها لاخر الاسبوع وانساها  
اهو عالاقل عشان يكون الاسبوع كله مش يفوت عالفاضى كده  :Big Grin:  
حاجه كده تعملنا عشرين او اربعين الف نقطه عالسريع  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

> الله يخليك يا غالى  
> طب معندكش توصيه لاخوك افتحها دلوقتى واسيبها لاخر الاسبوع وانساها  
> اهو عالاقل عشان يكون الاسبوع كله مش يفوت عالفاضى كده  
> حاجه كده تعملنا عشرين او اربعين الف نقطه عالسريع

 مو طماع بس شوي 
الكيبل لو نزل لل 1.4700 تقريبا وارتد منها ونفسها الستوب ولو واصل نزول راقبه عند 1.4550 ادخل شراء وقفل اسبوع او الف نقطة أن شاء الله 
قول يارب

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للنوم بعض الوقت نلقاكم بأذن الله عند الاوربين 
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## toty

> هذه التوصية  المجنون والله اعلم صاعد لاهدافه   من يرغب الدخول به شراء  من السعر الحالي 148.37  يضع الستوب 147.75  مجرد يصعد 30 نقطة تقديم الستوب لل 148.10  والله الموفق اهداف بأذن الله  149  149.50  150 واصل صعود خير وبركة   او القناعة

 اخيرا  لحقت توصية من البداية  :Regular Smile:  
شكرا استاذي العزيز 
والله يوفق الجميع يارب
وضعت اخذ اربح  بعد ثلاثين نقطه لاني شوي ورايح الدوام   اخاف انشغل  
وان شا ءالله لو لقي وقت  راح امدد الاستوب  باذن الله  تعالى 
استاذنكم الان ... 
واكرر شكري اخي جميل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## M-elgendy

> مو طماع بس شوي 
> الكيبل لو نزل لل 1.4700 تقريبا وارتد منها ونفسها الستوب ولو واصل نزول راقبه عند 1.4550 ادخل شراء وقفل اسبوع او الف نقطة أن شاء الله 
> قول يارب

   :Eh S(7):  اقول يارب يبارك فيك وفى صحتك ويرزقك الجنه

----------


## saud33

وش الوضع الان نعزز على المجنون؟

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل يا سكرة اى رايك الكندى ارتد الان ولا ايش جزاك الله خير

----------


## julia

عفوا
بيع على المجنون من 148.15
هذه تبع استراتيجية باني جيرل والرقمية ايضا
هذا للعلم

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الان راقبو اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي 1.8070  عند 1.8080 لل 1.8100 بيع لو صعد فوقهم اقرب نقطة لل 1.8210 بيع  والستوب 1.8210  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.7900 1.7850  والله الموفق

----------


## ahmed_samir77

الأخ جميل السلام عليكم  برجاء نظرة على اليورو دولار و اليورو ين أنا عندى بيع من 1.3322 و 131.4

----------


## aljameel

> الأخ جميل السلام عليكم برجاء نظرة على اليورو دولار و اليورو ين أنا عندى بيع من 1.3322 و 131.4

 اخي البورو دولار فوق 1.3360 متوقع صعود حتى 1.3485 تقريبا 
كسرها متوقع نزول 1.3300 لل 1.3330  
والله اعلم 
اليورو ين فوق 131.80 متوقع صعود لل 133.40 تقريبا 
هذا في حال صعدو والله اعلم لوصعدو لاهدافه من بعدها نزول تقريبا لبيعك وممكن اكثر 
والله الموفق  
أنت راقب حتى اللحضة الصعود غير مؤكد احتمال

----------


## aljameel

> هذه التوصية  المجنون والله اعلم صاعد لاهدافه   من يرغب الدخول به شراء  من السعر الحالي 148.37  يضع الستوب 147.75  مجرد يصعد 30 نقطة تقديم الستوب لل 148.10  والله الموفق اهداف بأذن الله  149  149.50  150 واصل صعود خير وبركة   او القناعة

  
اخوان نرفع الستوب لل 148 
افصل للاطمئنان

----------


## aljameel

> عفوا
> بيع على المجنون من 148.15
> هذه تبع استراتيجية باني جيرل والرقمية ايضا
> هذا للعلم

 شكرا اخي على المشاركة 
ولاكن المجنون فوق 148.35 ليس للبيع والله اعلم انما للشراء 
المهم فوق 148.35
تحتها بين وبين والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

من دخل شراء بالدولار فرنك الان مراقبته عند 1.1325 و 1.1350 اما ارتداد من احدهم ومواصلة النزول او مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

لو ارتد الدولار فرنك ونزل  الكيبل يصعد والله اعلم  والمجنون متوقع  والعكس

----------


## altamo7

> لو ارتد الدولار فرنك ونزل  الكيبل يصعد والله اعلم  والمجنون متوقع  والعكس

 إن شاء الله الدولار فرنك فوق والباوند تحت  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## رشدي

> من دخل شراء بالدولار فرنك الان مراقبته عند 1.1325 و 1.1350 اما ارتداد من احدهم ومواصلة النزول او مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم   والله الموفق

   
دخلت والحمد لله من 1.229  متابع بصمت لعدم الإزعاج :Big Grin: 
بارك الله فيك   :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  والكيبل من اراد الدخول فيه شراء ولابيع  نقطة 1.4970 تقريبا  فوقها شراء  تحتها بيع ويفضل كسر 1.4950  وهي نفسها الستوب  الاهداف نحددها فيما بعد

----------


## aljameel

> دخلت والحمد لله من 1.229 متابع بصمت لعدم الإزعاج
> بارك الله فيك

 مبرووك تستاهل كل خير 
اما بصمت مرفوضة دائما متحفنا بمشاركاتك والان بصمت لا 
اي ازعاج ماشاء الله عليك مشاركتك تعم بها الفائدة على الجميع

----------


## aljameel

> إن شاء الله الدولار فرنك فوق والباوند تحت

 ولعيونك اخسر انا ولاتخسر مجموعة لاكن مابليد حيلة ولو صعد مصيره النزول بأذن الله 
الله لايخسر احد

----------


## ahmed_samir77

> اخي البورو دولار فوق 1.3360 متوقع صعود حتى 1.3485 تقريبا 
> كسرها متوقع نزول 1.3300 لل 1.3330  
> والله اعلم 
> اليورو ين فوق 131.80 متوقع صعود لل 133.40 تقريبا 
> هذا في حال صعدو والله اعلم لوصعدو لاهدافه من بعدها نزول تقريبا لبيعك وممكن اكثر 
> والله الموفق  
> أنت راقب حتى اللحضة الصعود غير مؤكد احتمال

   أخ جميل جزاك الله كل خير هل ترى مع دخول أوربا كسر 1.335 لليورو دولار و كسر 132 لليورو ين يرجحوا إحتمال الهوبط

----------


## رشدي

> مبرووك تستاهل كل خير 
> اما بصمت مرفوضة دائما متحفنا بمشاركاتك والان بصمت لا 
> اي ازعاج ماشاء الله عليك مشاركتك تعم بها الفائدة على الجميع

     :Eh S(7):  اخجلتنى يا عمى

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الان راقبو اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي 1.8070  عند 1.8080 لل 1.8100 بيع لو صعد فوقهم اقرب نقطة لل 1.8210 بيع  والستوب 1.8210  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.7900 1.7850   والله الموفق

 مبرووووووووووووك لمن دخل فيه بيع  بأذن الله للاهداف  عدم التفريط فيه الا بأحد الاهداف او على الاقل 100 نقطة فوق بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

مبرووووووووووووووووك الكيبل والمجنون ماشاء الله  المهم الكيبل اهدافه 1.5050 و 1.5100 واحتمال يواصل لو واصل خير وبركة

----------


## aljameel

> أخ جميل جزاك الله كل خير هل ترى مع دخول أوربا كسر 1.335 لليورو دولار و كسر 132 لليورو ين يرجحوا إحتمال الهوبط

 والله يااخي كل شي متوقع الصبر جميل 
بس مو شرط دخول اوربا انا كشارت اتكلم سأتابع معك بأذن الله حتى الاغلاق وأن شاء الله بربح 
والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

اتفرجواااااا              على الكيبل          والمجنوووووووووووووون  
رقصة الصعوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  د  
100 نقطة فى خمس دقائق    
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك        1000  مبرووووووووووك

----------


## رشدي

> مبرووووووووووووووووك الكيبل والمجنون ماشاء الله   المهم الكيبل اهدافه 1.5050 و 1.5100 واحتمال يواصل لو واصل خير وبركة

     صدقنى لو أقولك ان ربنا باعتك لينا   الله عالم بظروفنا يا شيخ   دلوقتى انا قفلت على ربح 100 نقطة على المجنون   تنصح اشترى تانى من تحت  تانى  بقول مبروووووووووووووك   :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:

----------


## راجي البشاير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخي الجميل من فضلك 
عندي عقد بيع للكيبل بسعر 4985
هل ترى التخلص منه باقرب سعر اليه 
ام ماذ؟ 
شكرا لك على جهودك الرائعه

----------


## aljameel

> صدقنى لو أقولك ان ربنا باعتك لينا   الله عالم بظروفنا يا شيخ   دلوقتى انا قفلت على ربح 100 نقطة على المجنون   تنصح اشترى تانى من تحت  تانى بقول مبروووووووووووووك

 اشتري والستوب 148.30  والهدف 150 او  القناعة

----------


## toty

> ولعيونك اخسر انا ولاتخسر مجموعة لاكن مابليد حيلة ولو صعد مصيره النزول بأذن الله 
> الله لايخسر احد

 *اهلا اهلا استاذي  العزيز*  *اولا   بصراحه  اعجبتني روحك الرياضيه  العاليه   وان دل هالشي يدل على طيب اصلك  واخلاقك العاليه* *ثانيا  احب اشكرك شكرا جزيلا  جدا جدا جدا  جدا جدا  على توصية المجنون *  *صحيح  كانت ايدي على قلبي  لما نزل للاستوب   وكان باقي عشر نقاط *  *والحمدلله  الان  كسبت  49.53  *  *( للاسف  في العمل الان ماقدر اتابع   باستمرار )* *الحمدلله بديت اعوض الخساره شوي  ( مشوار  الفرنك الى 1530 طويل  بس ننتظر )* *اشكرك من اعماق قلبي والله كنت بديت ايأس  *  *مادري كيف اشكرك  ودعيتلك من قلبي  واذا في  دعوه معينة  اامر  ولا يهمك* *اخي العزيز بالنسبه للفرنك  لو كسر  1350 هل  المتوقع صعود ؟؟  وماهي الاهداف ؟؟* *ولو في امكانية  لتحديد  نقاط الشراء  والاستوب والاهداف  اكون شاكر  ..*

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> اخي الجميل من فضلك 
> عندي عقد بيع للكيبل بسعر 4985
> هل ترى التخلص منه باقرب سعر اليه 
> ام ماذ؟ 
> شكرا لك على جهودك الرائعه

  
لا انتظر افضل بينزل مهما صعد والله اعلم

----------


## راجي البشاير

> لا انتظر افضل بينزل مهما صعد والله اعلم

  أشكرك على سرعة الاستجابه 
بيض الله وجهك يالاجودي

----------


## aljameel

> *اهلا اهلا استاذي العزيز*  *اولا بصراحه اعجبتني روحك الرياضيه العاليه وان دل هالشي يدل على طيب اصلك واخلاقك العاليه* *ثانيا احب اشكرك شكرا جزيلا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا على توصية المجنون*  *صحيح كانت ايدي على قلبي لما نزل للاستوب وكان باقي عشر نقاط*  *والحمدلله الان كسبت 49.53*  *( للاسف في العمل الان ماقدر اتابع باستمرار )* *الحمدلله بديت اعوض الخساره شوي ( مشوار الفرنك الى 1530 طويل بس ننتظر )* *اشكرك من اعماق قلبي والله كنت بديت ايأس*  *مادري كيف اشكرك ودعيتلك من قلبي واذا في دعوه معينة اامر ولا يهمك* *اخي العزيز بالنسبه للفرنك لو كسر 1350 هل المتوقع صعود ؟؟ وماهي الاهداف ؟؟* *ولو في امكانية لتحديد نقاط الشراء والاستوب والاهداف اكون شاكر ..*

 هلا اخي اخجلتني بأمانه أن شاء الله اكون عند حسن الضن 
الدولار فرنك 
انا افضل تدخل بيع من 350 لانه متوقع نزول والله اعلم لو صعد ممكن تفكه ولو نزل تاكلها نزول وصعود والله يرزقك 
انت راقب 350 فوقها صعود تحتها متوقع نزول والله اعلم

----------


## لبنان

صباح الخير  يا معلم ابو مروان  كيف احوالك الله يجزيك الخير على ما تقدمه لاخوانك بيض الله وجهك في الدنيا والاخرة  ورحم  الله والديك ومن وجب حقه عليك   صدقني انا بانتظار الاجازة من عملي بفارغ الصبر كي اتفرغ  لمتابعت توصياتك الرائعة

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير يا معلم ابو مروان كيف احوالك الله يجزيك الخير على ما تقدمه لاخوانك بيض الله وجهك في الدنيا والاخرة ورحم الله والديك ومن وجب حقه عليك  صدقني انا بانتظار الاجازة من عملي بفارغ الصبر كي اتفرغ لمتابعت توصياتك الرائعة

 جزاك الله خير 
ونحن بأنتظارك اخي العزيز وبخدمتك

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم   الدولار فرنك  لو واصل نزول بأذن الله اهدافه  1.1250   1.1200  تقريبا والله اعلم  او القناعة  الستوب الهاي اليوم ومع كل نزول تقديم الستوب  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

بالنسبة للمجنون والكيبل اخاف لا يكون الطلوع خادع 
رأيك للإطمئنان؟ 
يارب يطلع العقد كبير وجع قلبى ربنا يهدي المجنون ويعقله

----------


## راجي البشاير

بو مروان ممكن مرئياتك عن الكيبل جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان ممكن مرئياتك عن الكيبل جزاك الله خير

 الكيبل فوق 1.4970 لل 950 للشراء والله اعلم 
والمجنون فوق 148.30 للشراء والله اعلم 
والله الموفق 
واتوقع ارتداد من 980 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بالنسبة للمجنون والكيبل اخاف لا يكون الطلوع خادع 
> رأيك للإطمئنان؟

 لا تخاف من المجنون والكيبل حتى اللحضة الاتجاه صاعد 
المجنون باقي 149.50 و 150  
والكيبل باقي هدف 1.5080 و 1.5100 ومتوقع اكثر والله اعلم 
المهم الستوب 148.30
والكيبل ضعه 1.4970  
والله اعلم

----------


## ahmed_samir77

> والله يااخي كل شي متوقع الصبر جميل 
> بس مو شرط دخول اوربا انا كشارت اتكلم سأتابع معك بأذن الله حتى الاغلاق وأن شاء الله بربح 
> والله الموفق

 الأخ جميل هل من جديد فى اليورو ين و اليورو دولار

----------


## رشدي

> لا تخاف من المجنون والكيبل حتى اللحضة الاتجاه صاعد 
> المجنون باقي 149.50 و 150  
> والكيبل باقي هدف 1.5080 و 1.5100 ومتوقع اكثر والله اعلم 
> المهم الستوب 148.30
> والكيبل ضعه 1.4970  
> والله اعلم

  
انا مش خايف والتزم تماما بالأستوب 
لا أنسى ان احنا أخذنا منه الكثير حتى الآن الحمد لله والفضل لله فيما اعطاك من علم وحكمة   منتظرين بعد ساعة ونصف من الآن  خبر متوسط الأهمية على الباوند والمتوقع ايجابى

----------


## aljameel

> انا مش خايف والتزم تماما بالأستوب 
> لا أنسى ان احنا أخذنا منه الكثير حتى الآن الحمد لله والفضل لله فيما اعطاك من علم وحكمة   منتظرين بعد ساعة ونصف من الآن  خبر متوسط الأهمية على الباوند والمتوقع ايجابى

 الخبر مهما كان بصالح الصفقة او ضدها تأثيرها وقتي 
اهم شي الشارت وبأذن الله صاعد 
ومع كل صعود ارفع الستوب وتوكل على الله 
اذا لك رزق بتأخذه

----------


## aljameel

> الأخ جميل هل من جديد فى اليورو ين و اليورو دولار

 اخي راقب 1.3300 + -  ولو نزل لل 1.3290 منها اما يواصل نزول او يرتد ويصعد والله اعلم 
اليورو ين مالم يكسر 131.30 فهو صاعد لل 133.60  و 133 تقريبا والله اعلم 
وفوق 132 يدعم الصعود بقوة والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  الدولار فرنك ولو صعد لل 1.1380 بأذن الله نازل   اليورو استرالي نازل بأذن الله اي صعود استغلاله للبيع المهم تحت 1.8200  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> انا مش خايف والتزم تماما بالأستوب 
> لا أنسى ان احنا أخذنا منه الكثير حتى الآن الحمد لله والفضل لله فيما اعطاك من علم وحكمة   منتظرين بعد ساعة ونصف من الآن  خبر متوسط الأهمية على الباوند والمتوقع ايجابى

 كيف الان ارتحت شوي راقب نقطة 149.15 اختراقها دايركت لل 149.50 بعدها اما يجنى ربحه وينزل ويأخذ مراكز شراء ويصعد للهدف بأذن الله لل 150 
او يواصل لل 150 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## solo90515

الاستاذ الجميل
شو رايك ادخل بيع عالدولار فرنك
يعطيك العافية

----------


## ahmed_samir77

أخى الجميل هل أعمل هيدج لعمليات اليورو دولار و اليورو ين من هنا  أما أنتظر من المتوقع ينزل أكثر

----------


## aljameel

> الاستاذ الجميل
> شو رايك ادخل بيع عالدولار فرنك
> يعطيك العافية

  
لو ارتفع شوي ادخل بيع والستوب الهاي او 380 
انصحك باليورو استرالي وا لأني شايف كشارت انه نازل لله اعلم فيه خير على الاقل بأذن الله 100 نقطه وفوق اهدافه بأذن الله 1.7900 و 1.7850 
اي ارتفاع استغله بيع او من السعر الحالي والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أخى الجميل هل أعمل هيدج لعمليات اليورو دولار و اليورو ين من هنا أما أنتظر من المتوقع ينزل أكثر

 كان المفروض اغلقت اليورو دولار كان قريب لسعرك الله يهديك 
انا مااعرف كيف حسابك هل يتحمل اذا يتحمل الافضل الانتظار والله اعلم

----------


## رشدي

> كيف الان ارتحت شوي راقب نقطة 149.15 اختراقها دايركت لل 149.50 بعدها اما يجنى ربحه وينزل ويأخذ مراكز شراء ويصعد للهدف بأذن الله لل 150 
> او يواصل لل 150 والله اعلم 
> والله الموفق

 ههههههههههههههههه
اضحكتنى يا عمى
 قلبك عليا وشايل همى 
 مش عارف اقولك ايه
انت شأنك عندى مثل اخويا والله شاهد انت مش كفاية تدينا توصيات خايف علينا كمان
 صدق من قال لسه فى خير فى الدنيا  مؤشر PMI للانشاءات (ابريل) السابق 30.9 المتوقع 31.9 الحالى 38.1منقول من المتداول العربى قسم الأخبااااااااااااار  
مع اقتناعى برأيكم ان الخبر حتى لو مع الشارت فهو وقتى الأهم الشارت والتحليل

----------


## aljameel

راقبو 5080 لل 5100 
و 149.50 لل 149.60 
اما يواصلو صعود او يجنو والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> ههههههههههههههههه
> اضحكتنى يا عمى
> قلبك عليا وشايل همى 
> مش عارف اقولك ايه
> انت شأنك عندى مثل اخويا والله شاهد انت مش كفاية تدينا توصيات خايف علينا كمان
> صدق من قال لسه فى خير فى الدنيا  مؤشر PMI للانشاءات (ابريل) السابق 30.9 المتوقع 31.9 الحالى 38.1منقول من المتداول العربى قسم الأخبااااااااااااار  
> مع اقتناعى برأيكم ان الخبر حتى لو مع الشارت فهو وقتى الأهم الشارت والتحليل

 ها كم الان ما اقول غير 
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووك 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم   راقبو الدولار كندي عنده نيت ارتداد وصعود  اقرب نقطة لل 1.1700 كسرها الابتعاد عنه الا بشي قليل لابأس والله اعلم  شراء والهدف بالقناعة  والستوب 1.1700  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

الحمد لله رب العالمين     130 نقطة بالتمام والكمال + 100 نقطة من قبل   المجموع 230 نقطة  فى اقل من ساعتين   مبروك لكل من دخل الف مبروك  احلى جميل فى الدنيا     :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:   :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljameel

> الاستاذ الجميل
> شو رايك ادخل بيع عالدولار فرنك
> يعطيك العافية

 اتمنى انك اخذت بالنصيحة ودخلت بيع باليورو استرالي 
كان عند 8030 الان كم  
الله يبارك لك مقدما متوقع انك دخلت  
مبرووووووووووووك مقدما

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله رب العالمين     130 نقطة بالتمام والكمال + 100 نقطة من قبل   المجموع 230 نقطة  فى اقل من ساعتين   مبروك لكل من دخل الف مبروك  احلى جميل فى الدنيا

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
كان مااستعجلت على جنى الربح الا بالاهداف لاكن الحمد لله 
مبروووووووووووووووووك وتستاهل كل خير

----------


## ahmed_samir77

أخى الجميل أكرمك الله بعد أغلاق شمعة ال 4 ساعات ماذا ترى على اليورو دولار و اليورو ين

----------


## solo90515

والله انك ملك يالجميل
الى الهدف باذن الله

----------


## mmhosny

اخي الجميل 
ممكن ادخل يورو استرالي الأن من 7944

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل 
> ممكن ادخل يورو استرالي الأن من 7944

 هلا اخي  
أسف على التاخير بالرد 
كنت بعيد عن الجهاز 
انا لا افضل الالحاق بالتوصية بعد عطاءها اكثر من 50% وانت لك الخيار 
السوق ملي بالفرص شوف غيره 
راقب الدولار كندي انا نزلت به توصيه شراء من 700  
والله يرزقك

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم   راقبو الدولار كندي عنده نيت ارتداد وصعود  اقرب نقطة لل 1.1700 كسرها الابتعاد عنه الا بشي قليل لابأس والله اعلم  شراء والهدف بالقناعة  والستوب 1.1700   والله الموفق

   للمشاااااااااهدة   السعر نزل لل 1.1701 وارتد منها بأذن الله اكتفى بالنزول  المهم ضعو الستوب نفسه 700 او مركز الدخول او اقل بقليل ومن ثم رفع الستوب مع الارتفاع  والله يرزقنا جميعا  الهداف سأحددها بس اتاكد من الارتداد او بالقناعة  والله الموفق

----------


## ahmed_samir77

أخونا الغالى جميل ماذا عن اليورو ين و اليورو دولار هل ترى جديد أم يفضل الإنتظار

----------


## راجي البشاير

اخي الجميل تتوقع الكيبل اكتفى بالصعود؟ 
وهل ممكن اليوم يكسر 49؟ 
كسرنا الكيبل يابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  من قبل نوهت عليه كهدف 7280 والحمد لله وصل للهدف  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  7302  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  افضل مناطق الشراء والله اعلم من  7280 + - او من سعر الاغلاق  الستوب  7235  الاهداف بأذن الله  7380  7450  7520  لو فتح على نزول تحت 7250 يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عليه  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  5696  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  افضل مناطق الشراء لو نزل واقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب  5630  الاهداف بأذن الله او القناعة  5760  5840  5910  5980  6100  6200   والله الموفق

 للمشاااااااااهدة  لو كل واحد فيكم تابع التوصيات التى كتبتها من ليلة الاثنين وصباح الاثنين  مايقارب 21 توصية باليوكند حللتهم ونزلتهم لكم   وهذه نموذج لتوصيتان منهم واهم اقل الاجواز حركة  كم كل واحدة منهم اعطت  وبأذن الله مواصلين لاهدافهم والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

لحضه سأجيب بس اتاكد من الشارتات

----------


## toymh5

للة يجزاك خير ويجزى والديك

----------


## ابو راجي

بصير ندخل على الدولار كندي الان

----------


## aljameel

> أخونا الغالى جميل ماذا عن اليورو ين و اليورو دولار هل ترى جديد أم يفضل الإنتظار

 والله اعلم حتى اللحضه كشارت صاعدين 
133.50 تقريبا 
1.3450 تقريبا 
من اهدافهم متوقع نزول لكم الله اعلم صعب احدده الان  
لانه احتمال يصعدو فوق اهدافهم 
والله الموفق 
ادخل في واحد منهم هدج او الاثنين  وفكه عند الهدف الا اذا واصل صعود سأتابعه معك بأذن الله 
والخيار لك

----------


## aljameel

> للة يجزاك خير ويجزى والديك

 بارك الله فيك 
ويجزي والديك

----------


## راجي البشاير

> اخي الجميل تتوقع الكيبل اكتفى بالصعود؟ 
> وهل ممكن اليوم يكسر 49؟ 
> كسرنا الكيبل يابو مروان

 اتوقع سقط سهوا يابو مروان :Doh:

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل تتوقع الكيبل اكتفى بالصعود؟ 
> وهل ممكن اليوم يكسر 49؟ 
> كسرنا الكيبل يابو مروان

 سأجتهد ممكن اصيب واخطى وكله بتوفيق الله 
فأسامحني أنت الاخوان ان لم اصب والله الموفق 
هو وصل للهدف بالتمام لو ارتد وصعد مااتوقع يصعد اكثر من 1.5200 او 1.5150 كحد اقصى 
شرط الصعود لل 200 و 150 يكون فوق 1.5050 والله اعلم 
بجميع الاحوال اتوقع ينزل لل 1.4800 تقريبا ومنها يرتد لو واصل نزول تحتها ممكن 750 او 700 والارتداد والله اعلم 
فأنت راقب 1.4980 و  1.4930  نزل تحتها اجباري يروح 1.4800 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بصير ندخل على الدولار كندي الان

 راقبه وتوكل على الله  
المهم فوق 700 لو نزل تحتها راقب 650 و600 اقصى حد ممكن يصل لهم والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## toymh5

اللة يسعدك ويسعد ايامك يا جميل على هالتوصيات الرائعة جدا

----------


## toymh5

جميل جدا يا جميل وواصل اللة يوفقك

----------


## toymh5

ماشاء اللة اللة يوفقك والى الامام يا بطل

----------


## oudathothefa

دخلنا الكندي وتوكلنا على الله

----------


## aljameel

> من دخل شراء بالدولار فرنك الان مراقبته عند 1.1325 و 1.1350 اما ارتداد من احدهم ومواصلة النزول او مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم   والله الموفق

   

> والله اعلم    الدولار فرنك  لو واصل نزول بأذن الله اهدافه  1.1250   1.1200  تقريبا والله اعلم  او القناعة  الستوب الهاي اليوم ومع كل نزول تقديم الستوب   والله الموفق

    اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  اخذناه شراء واخذنا منه مايقارب 130 نقطة واكثر  وحددنا نقطة بيعة والحمد لله هاهو بنزول لاهدافه بأذن الله  مبروووووووووووك لمن دخل فيه شراء وبيع  السعر الحالي 1.1282  حتى اللحضة 200 نقطة وبتوفيق الله نشوف 300 نقطة أن شاء الله  الله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## راجي البشاير

> سأجتهد ممكن اصيب واخطى وكله بتوفيق الله 
> فأسامحني أنت الاخوان ان لم اصب والله الموفق 
> هو وصل للهدف بالتمام لو ارتد وصعد مااتوقع يصعد اكثر من 1.5200 او 1.5150 كحد اقصى 
> شرط الصعود لل 200 و 150 يكون فوق 1.5050 والله اعلم 
> بجميع الاحوال اتوقع ينزل لل 1.4800 تقريبا ومنها يرتد لو واصل نزول تحتها ممكن 750 او 700 والارتداد والله اعلم 
> فأنت راقب 1.4980 و 1.4930 نزل تحتها اجباري يروح 1.4800 والله اعلم 
> والله الموفق

  شكرا لك يابو مروان 
عافاك الله من كل مكروه  
وجزاك بالاحسان احسان :Hands:

----------


## aljameel

> جميل جدا يا جميل وواصل اللة يوفقك

  

> اللة يسعدك ويسعد ايامك يا جميل على هالتوصيات الرائعة جدا

  

> ماشاء اللة اللة يوفقك والى الامام يا بطل

 جزاك الله خير اخي 
وبارك الله فيك 
وماشاء الله عليك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ستورمي

اخ الجميل مارايت توصيتك  و داخل  شراء من 1320 علي الفرنك ماذا تنصح 
خصوصا ان الحساب لايوجد به الا 150 دولار فقط ؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> دخلنا الكندي وتوكلنا على الله

 بالتوفيق اخي 
والله يرزقك ويرزقنا جميعا

----------


## m.abdsatar

ممكن المساعدة ورايكم اية بالسترالي

----------


## aljameel

> اخ الجميل مارايت توصيتك و داخل شراء من 1320 علي الفرنك ماذا تنصح 
> خصوصا ان الحساب لايوجد به الا 150 دولار فقط ؟؟؟

 تقصد الدولار فرنك 
مع اي ارتداد اغلق وادخل شراء طبعا بشرط قبل الوصول للاهداف اذا ارتد الان 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن المساعدة ورايكم اية بالسترالي

 هلا اخي  
الاسترالي مع من

----------


## bfsj

الأخ / جميل  وفقه الله
السلام عليكم
هل تنصح بشاء الدولار كندي الان بهذا السعر 1.1710
وشكراً

----------


## Abo Maged

أزيك ياعم جميل يارب تكون بخير وموفق بأذن الله بماذا تنصح علي المجنون أدخا شراء الن اوتفضل الدخول بشيء أخر وبارك الله فيك

----------


## ابو راجي

اخي الكريم الجميل
اخدت الدولار كندي 1.1727 شراء
ونزل لل 1.1704
شو بتنصح احط الاستب

----------


## aljameel

> الأخ / جميل وفقه الله
> السلام عليكم
> هل تنصح بشاء الدولار كندي الان بهذا السعر 1.1710
> وشكراً

 اخي راقبه وممكن دخول شراء من السعر الحالي  
الستوب نزله تحت للاحتياط لو نزل تحت 700 
هو المفروض عند 700ويرتد لاكن احتمال ينزل تحتها  
والخيار لك

----------


## aljameel

> أزيك ياعم جميل يارب تكون بخير وموفق بأذن الله بماذا تنصح علي المجنون أدخا شراء الن اوتفضل الدخول بشيء أخر وبارك الله فيك

 افضل النتطار افضل 
انا بحاول اقتناصه بيع مع الارتفاع  
بس اتاكد من نهاية الصعود والارتداد سأنوه عليه بأذن الله

----------


## Abo Maged

شكرا لك ياأجمل جميل

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الكريم الجميل
> اخدت الدولار كندي 1.1727 شراء
> ونزل لل 1.1704
> شو بتنصح احط الاستب

 والله اعلم 
مامنه خوف ولو نزل تحت 700 
نزل الستوب تحت 700 للاحتياط  
المتوقع ارتداد وصعود 
الان الدولار بينزل وضاغط عليه  بس يهدى الدولار سينطلق بأذن الله

----------


## bfsj

> اخي راقبه وممكن دخول شراء من السعر الحالي  
> الستوب نزله تحت للاحتياط لو نزل تحت 700 
> هو المفروض عند 700ويرتد لاكن احتمال ينزل تحتها  
> والخيار لك

 أخ جميل  
ياريت تحدد الهدف إن شاء الله

----------


## ابو راجي

الله يعطيك العافية اخ ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> أخ جميل 
> ياريت تحدد الهدف إن شاء الله

 الصبر جميل ياباشا

----------


## bfsj

> الصبر جميل ياباشا

 الله المستعان :016: 
وجزاك الله خير أخي جميل

----------


## aljameel

المجنون  السعر الحالي 149.59  والله اعلم متوقع الصعود لل 150.20 تقريبا واحتمال 150.50 لو واصل صعود يفضل الانتظار ومنها مراقبتها لو ارتد ندخل بيع والستوب 151  بس ينزل نقدم الستوب والاهداف سأذكرها لاحقا بعد التاكد من النزول  والله الموفق

----------


## toty

اخي العزيز  
متى يحين وقت الدخول بعمليات بيع للباوند دولار ؟

----------


## toty

وهل يوجد توصية بالوقت الحالي  على الفرنك دولار ؟؟  للاسف  انشغلت وما لحقت على توصياته كنت اصل متاخرا دائما   :Frown:

----------


## بحريني88

اخي يالغالي 
بالنسبه للنيوزلندي والدولار 
عندي شراء بس هوه نازل الحين 
ماذا اعمل

----------


## aljameel

> الله المستعان
> وجزاك الله خير أخي جميل

 اهداف الدولار كندي  والله اعلم   1.1830 اختراقها ومواصلة الصعود بأذن الله سيذهب  1.2100 والله اعلم  لو توفقنا ووصل لل 1.2100 تقريبا اغلاق الشراء والدخول بيع مرة اخرى  وبأذن الله 500 نقطة واحتمال تزيد  لو واصل صعود فوق 1.2100 خير وبركه وسنتابعه سويا بأذن الله  او القناعه  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخي العزيز 
> متى يحين وقت الدخول بعمليات بيع للباوند دولار ؟

 والله اعلم  راقب 1.5150 تقريبا متوقع منها او قريب منها الارتداد  لو صعد لها واكتفى صعود دخول بيع والستوب 1.5200  ومع النزول تقديم الستوب  الاهداف  1.5055  1.4980  1.4930  1.4800  والله اعلم   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون  السعر الحالي 149.59  والله اعلم متوقع الصعود لل 150.20 تقريبا واحتمال 150.50 لو واصل صعود يفضل الانتظار ومنها مراقبتها لو ارتد ندخل بيع والستوب 151  بس ينزل نقدم الستوب والاهداف سأذكرها لاحقا بعد التاكد من النزول   والله الموفق

 المجنون لو نزل تحت 149.30 يبطل الصعود والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اخي يالغالي 
> بالنسبه للنيوزلندي والدولار 
> عندي شراء بس هوه نازل الحين 
> ماذا اعمل

 لحضه اخي احمل البيانات

----------


## toty

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز بانتظار انتهاز الفرصة للدخول للبيع

----------


## aljameel

> اخي يالغالي 
> بالنسبه للنيوزلندي والدولار 
> عندي شراء بس هوه نازل الحين 
> ماذا اعمل

 انت داخل فيه هو بقمة الارتفاع 
اخي المفرض الدخول من بداية التوصية او اختيار نقطة دخول وهو نازل ومتوقع يرتد للاحد الاهداف
الان متوقع الذهاب لل 5850 تقريبا ومنها لو واصل صععود خليك فيه لو اكتفى اجني ربحك  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الان اخواني ارجو معذرتي مؤقتا على الاجابة على اسئلتكم 
والله تعبت  
جزء من الرحه وسأعود لكم 
ضع أسئلتكم وسأجيب عليها لاحقا 
تحياتي لكم وتمنياتي لكم بالربح الوفيررررررررر

----------


## ahmed_samir77

أخى الكريم هل هناك جديد فى اليورو ين و اليورو دولار أنا عملت هيدج على 1.3397  و 132.66
ما رأيك

----------


## بحريني88

ماقصرت يالغالي 
وفي ميزان حسناتك

----------


## aljameel

> أخى الكريم هل هناك جديد فى اليورو ين و اليورو دولار أنا عملت هيدج على 1.3397 و 132.66
> ما رأيك

 اليورو دولار صاعد والله اعلم لل 1.4385 تقريبا منها تحدد لو واصل صعود بعدها خليك فيه حتى يرتد نزول وفك الهدج ولو اكتفى عند الهدف فك الهدج  اليورو ين صاعد والله اعلم لل 133.50 تقريبا ونفس الشي راقب وفك  الا اذا كسر اليورو ين 131.70 تقريبا يلغي الصعود للهدف  لاتخاف صاعدين بأذن الله  الصعود غصب عنهم مو بكيفهم صاعدين

----------


## ابو راجي

اخي ابو مروان ارتفاع اليورو والباوند قبال الدولار الن يؤدي الى اضعاف الدولار امام الكندي واحنا داخلين شراء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طبعا مجرد سؤال واستفسار

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  132.35  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الهدف بأذن الله  133.50 + -  الستوب  131.65  والله الموفق  يفضل الشراء قريب من 132 لو نزل

----------


## Abo Maged

> اخي ابو مروان ارتفاع اليورو والباوند قبال الدولار الن يؤدي الى اضعاف الدولار امام الكندي واحنا داخلين شراء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طبعا مجرد سؤال واستفسار

  وأنا كمان عندي نفس الأستفسار ياأبومروان

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابو مروان ارتفاع اليورو والباوند قبال الدولار الن يؤدي الى اضعاف الدولار امام الكندي واحنا داخلين شراء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طبعا مجرد سؤال واستفسار

 صحيح كلامك ولاكن بالنهاية بينزلو والكندي يصعد 
لاتخاف ضع الستوب 1.1600 وتوكل على الله

----------


## ابو راجي

شاكر لك سرعة الرد

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووووووووووك الهدف الاول الدولار فرنك  بأذن الله للهدف الثاني  السعر وصل لل 1.1243  من اراد الاكتفاء بالسعر الحالي او الانتظار للهدف الثاني  والخيار لكم  والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## solo90515

اخي الجميل انا لساتني داخل بيع اليورو استرالي
والزوج قاعد يطلع طمني رح يعود ينزل للهدف 1.7900

----------


## aljameel

> شاكر لك سرعة الرد

 لا شكر على واجب اخي ابو راجي

----------


## Abo Maged

شكرا ياأبومروان لردك ومتابعتك السريعة للأسئلة التي أعلم أنها ترهقك ولكن هذا قدرك ولك منا الدعاء بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل انا لساتني داخل بيع اليورو استرالي
> والزوج قاعد يطلع طمني رح يعود ينزل للهدف 1.7900

  
تحت 1.8020 بأذن الله 
1.7900 
1.7880 
1.7850 
ولو تبي تزود زود والستوب 8020 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا ياأبومروان لردك ومتابعتك السريعة للأسئلة التي أعلم أنها ترهقك ولكن هذا قدرك ولك منا الدعاء بارك الله فيك

 وأنا لا ابحث الا على الدعاء 
وبخدمتكم جميعا 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  132.35  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الهدف بأذن الله  133.50 + -  الستوب  131.65  والله الموفق   يفضل الشراء قريب من 132 لو نزل

 من اراد الدخول به والله اعلم فرصة  قروب الين بشتغلو الان والله اعلم طبعا بقيادة المجنون  والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## solo90515

على بركة الله
ريحت بالي الله ريح بالك
الشكر الجزيل لك اخي بو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> على بركة الله
> ريحت بالي الله ريح بالك
> الشكر الجزيل لك اخي بو مروان

 الشكر لله  لو واصل نزول تحت 1.7850 خليك فيه احتمال 1.7800 و 1.7750  من احدها متوقع ارتداد وصعود ادخل شراء والستوب اقل نقطة وصل لها وارتد والهدف بأذن الله القناعة  او 1.7980 تقريبا والله اعلم

----------


## solo90515

والله ما أعرف وش أقول يا أخي اغرقتني بكرمك والله
الله يبارك فيك ويعلي مراتبك ويديمك لاخوانك بالصحة والعافية يا رب

----------


## go.link

اخى الكريم ما رايك فى تحركات اليورو دولار
اعتقد انه صاعد ان شاء الله

----------


## mmhosny

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): أخي العزيز أبو مروان  
---و الله اني احبك في الله.....جمعنا الله معا و اهلينا في الفردوس الأعلي---   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> والله ما أعرف وش أقول يا أخي اغرقتني بكرمك والله
> الله يبارك فيك ويعلي مراتبك ويديمك لاخوانك بالصحة والعافية يا رب

  
جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الكريم ما رايك فى تحركات اليورو دولار
> اعتقد انه صاعد ان شاء الله

 هلا اخي 
انا نوهت علية اكثر من مره ووضعت توصية 
نعم اخي صاعد بأذن الله لل 1.3485 تقريبا 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> أخي العزيز أبو مروان  
> ---و الله اني احبك في الله.....جمعنا الله معا و اهلينا في الفردوس الأعلي---

 أمين يارب العالمين 
جزاك الله خير 
والله يدوم المحبة على الجميع

----------


## راجي البشاير

جزاك الله خير اخي بو مروان  
وبيض الله وجهك وأسعدك بالدنيا والاخره يارب 
هل نقول ان شاءالله بدا النزول بالكيبل  
او تنصح بهيدج مؤقت الى هدف معين

----------


## aljameel

مبروووووووووووووك الكيبل أن شاء الله يواصل نزول 
والله يبعد الخسارة عنا جميعا 
والله يفك المتعلقين منه

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله خير اخي بو مروان  
> وبيض الله وجهك وأسعدك بالدنيا والاخره يارب 
> هل نقول ان شاءالله بدا النزول بالكيبل  
> او تنصح بهيدج مؤقت الى هدف معين

  
انسى الهدج مرة خليك بالسليم 
افضل والله اعلم الات يوادر نزول 5050 و 4980 و 4930 و4800 واحتمال 4700 
راقب النقاط  تحت اي منهم متوقع التي تليه والله اعلم

----------


## altamo7

> مبروووووووووووووك الكيبل أن شاء الله يواصل نزول 
> والله يبعد الخسارة عنا جميعا 
> والله يفك المتعلقين منه

  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands: 
كيف وضع اليورو إن شاء الله معاه ؟

----------


## aljameel

> كيف وضع اليورو إن شاء الله معاه ؟

  
لا اخي اليورو لديه هدف والله اعلم 1.3485 تقريبا 
الا اذا نزل تحت 1.3300 يلغي الهدف والله اعلم 
هو الخوف صعود اليورو بيسحب معه الكيبل

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم الكيبل لل 1.4980 الان متوقع  هذا للمتعلقين وليس للبيع

----------


## رشدي

مسااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الخير على الجميع 
يقول ابو مروان وبعد اذنه 
اليورو دولااااااااار صاعد بإذن الله  
اليورو ين صاعد بإذن الله     
 الكيبل هبوط
لا تخافو من الصعود المؤقت ان شاء الله للأهداف والله اعلم بالغيب 
*ادارة رأس المال مهمة ( 10% من رأس المال ) احذر من الزيادة بغرض التعويض    
ابو مروان هل ما تزال الأتجاهات صحيحة؟

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم الكيبل لل 1.4980 الان متوقع   هذا للمتعلقين وليس للبيع

 غصب عنك يالكيبل تنزل لل 1.4980  مو بكيفك   المهم عند 1.4980 راقبو لو ارتد منها او يواصل نزول لل 1.4935 وبعد 1.4800 وهي الاهم  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> مسااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الخير على الجميع 
> يقول ابو مروان وبعد اذنه 
> اليورو دولااااااااار صاعد بإذن الله  
> اليورو ين صاعد بإذن الله     
> الكيبل هبوط
> لا تخافو من الصعود المؤقت ان شاء الله للأهداف والله اعلم بالغيب 
> *ادارة رأس المال مهمة ( 10% من رأس المال ) احذر من الزيادة بغرض التعويض    
> ابو مروان هل ما تزال الأتجاهات صحيحة؟

 نعم اخي  
الا اذا اليورو ين نزل تحت 131.70 واليورو دولار نزل تحت 1.3310 
والله اعلم

----------


## راجي البشاير

> انسى الهدج مرة خليك بالسليم 
> افضل والله اعلم الات يوادر نزول 5050 و 4980 و 4930 و4800 واحتمال 4700 
> راقب النقاط تحت اي منهم متوقع التي تليه والله اعلم

  بيض الله وجهك ياوجه الخير يابو مروان 
الله يطمن قلبك في الدنيا والاخره

----------


## ابو راجي

:015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  هيك الحكي يا ابو مروان الكيبل ينزل والدولار كندي يرتفع الله يبشرك بالخير

----------


## aljameel

مبرووووووووك الكندي ماشاء الله بالعلالي 
766 بأذن الله مزيدمن الصعود

----------


## aljameel

> هيك الحكي يا ابو مروان الكيبل ينزل والدولار كندي يرتفع الله يبشرك بالخير

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
الحمد لله انا غير متعلق بالكيبل ماكله بالصعود والنزول بتوفيق الله 
انما للمتعلقين اخوانا الله يبعد الخسارة عنا جميعا 
المهم 1.4980 اما يواصل نزول او يرتد منها لا للاستعجال مو اي ارتداد يسمى ارتداد

----------


## solo90515

اخي الجميل
اليورو استرليني 1.8008
شو رايك ينزل

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل
> اليورو استرليني 1.8008
> شو رايك ينزل

 لا تخاف لويصعد للمريخ  بأذن الله نازل والله اعلم

----------


## solo90515

> لا تخاف لويصعد للمريخ بأذن الله نازل والله اعلم

 باذن الله ينزل وارتاح 
والله تعبتني هالصفقة يا اخي
مشكور عذبتك معي

----------


## mmhosny

> لا تخاف لويصعد للمريخ بأذن الله نازل والله اعلم

  
ابو مروان..الله يرضي عليك 
انا كنت عامل صفقه يورو استرالي..بس ضرب الستوب 8020 
نعمل معاه ايه دلوقتي 
جزاك الله خير :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

المهم الكيبل البقاء فوق 1.5050 والله اعلم سيصعد لل 1.5220

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان..الله يرضي عليك 
> انا كنت عامل صفقه يورو استرالي..بس ضرب الستوب 8020 
> نعمل معاه ايه دلوقتي 
> جزاك الله خير

 قلت لك لاتخاف نازل نازل الله يعوضك بأحسن منها 
راقبه لو صعد ادخل بيع لا للاستعجال والاهداف نفسها بأذن الله 
والله اعلم

----------


## abu-ali

ابو مروان الى اين تتوقع المجنون خلال الفترة القادمة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم بعض من الوقت

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان الى اين تتوقع المجنون خلال الفترة القادمة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 لو اكتفى نزول عند 148.50 بأذن الله صاعد لل 150.50 والله اعلم

----------


## koke

اخى العزيز ما توقعاتك بالنسبة للمجنون هل هو فى صعود الى 150 او انو سوف يهبط قبل ان يحصل نقطة ال 150 وهل لو وصل الى 150 هل يكمل صعود ام انو سوف يرتد ويهبط ارجو الرد لانى فى محنة بسب المجنون ادعو لى

----------


## راجي البشاير

> المهم الكيبل البقاء فوق 1.5050 والله اعلم سيصعد لل 1.5220

  الان بقي الكيبل فوق 5050  
تنصح بالدخول شراء بو مروان 
شكر الله لك وسمح دروبك

----------


## solo90515

بو مروان الغالي
ادري اني تعبتك
بس والله هاليورو استرالي هد حيلي
وش رايك اصبر والله مع الصابرين

----------


## silverhawk145

شكرا لك اخى الجميل على تحليلاتك بالنسبة للدولار فرنك  ولكن ما رايك الان بالنسبة لهذا الزوج............. 
هو وصل حتى 1.1355  ونزل الى 1.1240 ثم صعد مرة اخرى فما رايك هل انتتظر حتى حتى يكسر 1.1355  وادخل شراء ام انه من التوقع المزيد من النزول حيث ان هذه العملة مكونة رأس وكتفين على شارت 4 ساعات 
وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااا

----------


## ابو راجي

ابو مروان انا سكرت عقد شراء الكندي اللي اخدته على سعر 1.1727 على ربح 28 نقطة ولله الحمد  و خليت العقد الثاني اللي اخدته على سعر 1.1702 و رفعت الاستب لنقطة الدخول  شو رايك اضل ماسك عليه ولا اسكره ولا كيف طبعا غلبناك بس لا غنى عن نصيحتك واستشارتك

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان انا سكرت عقد شراء الكندي اللي اخدته على سعر 1.1727 على ربح 28 نقطة ولله الحمد  و خليت العقد الثاني اللي اخدته على سعر 1.1702 و رفعت الاستب لنقطة الدخول  شو رايك اضل ماسك عليه ولا اسكره ولا كيف طبعا غلبناك بس لا غنى عن نصيحتك واستشارتك

 والله اعلم انه رايح لل 1.1830 واصل صعود هيروح بأذن الله 1.1900 واصل صعود بأذن الله رايح 1.2100 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا لك اخى الجميل على تحليلاتك بالنسبة للدولار فرنك ولكن ما رايك الان بالنسبة لهذا الزوج............. 
> هو وصل حتى 1.1355 ونزل الى 1.1240 ثم صعد مرة اخرى فما رايك هل انتتظر حتى حتى يكسر 1.1355 وادخل شراء ام انه من التوقع المزيد من النزول حيث ان هذه العملة مكونة رأس وكتفين على شارت 4 ساعات 
> وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااا

 اي صعود لمناطق 350 تقريبا + - بيع الهدف كما هو بأذن الله 1.1240 و 1.1200 
والستوب 1.1430 فوقها ممكن يواصل صعود غير كذا للبيع حتى يصل هدفه 1.1200 
والله اعلم

----------


## solo90515

> بو مروان الغالي
> ادري اني تعبتك
> بس والله هاليورو استرالي هد حيلي
> وش رايك اصبر والله مع الصابرين

  
هلا بالغالي 
رايك يا طويل العمر

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان الغالي
> ادري اني تعبتك
> بس والله هاليورو استرالي هد حيلي
> وش رايك اصبر والله مع الصابرين

  
أنساه هاتلاقيه عند هدفه بأذن الله 
فكر بغيره

----------


## toty

اهلا وسهلا اخي العزيز جميل
اشتقنالك  :Regular Smile: 
اخي جميل
عندي عملية بيع على الجنيه دولار  عند  5150
هل الاتجاه القادم صعود او نزول
وهل تنصحني احتفظ بعملية البيع اللي عند 5150  حتى لو على مدى يوم يومين  ؟؟
نصيحتك  الغاليه اخي الغالي
ويا حبذا لو توصية على الجنيه دولار

----------


## solo90515

> أنساه هاتلاقيه عند هدفه بأذن الله 
> فكر بغيره

  
كفو كفو يا بو مروان
نصايحك يالغالي
جود علينا الله يجود عليك من واسع علمه :AA:

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك  السعر الحالي   1.1338  والله اعلم متوقع هبوط  بيع من السعر الحالي  الستوب  1.1365  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.1250  1.1200  واحتمال اكثر والله اعلم  او القناعة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اهلا وسهلا اخي العزيز جميل
> اشتقنالك 
> اخي جميل
> عندي عملية بيع على الجنيه دولار عند 5150
> هل الاتجاه القادم صعود او نزول
> وهل تنصحني احتفظ بعملية البيع اللي عند 5150 حتى لو على مدى يوم يومين ؟؟
> نصيحتك الغاليه اخي الغالي
> ويا حبذا لو توصية على الجنيه دولار

   هلا تشتاق لك العافيه  الكيبل  ماشاء الله اخذت بالتوصية وبعت من 1.15150  مبروووك  والله اعلم متوقع حتى اللحضة   1.4985 تقريبا  اما ارتداد منها او يواصل نزول لل  1.4930 و 1.4800 والله اعلم  لو ارتد من 4985 + - تقريبا اغلق وادخل شراء والهدف مفتوح لل حتى 1.5250 واحتمال اكثر  والله اعلم  او القناعة  والله الموفق

----------


## solo90515

على بركة الله
والله انك ملك غير كل الملوك يالغالي

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك  السعر الحالي   1.1338  والله اعلم متوقع هبوط  بيع من السعر الحالي  الستوب  1.1365  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.1250  1.1200  واحتمال اكثر والله اعلم  او القناعة   والله الموفق

 للمشاااااااااهدة

----------


## aljameel

> على بركة الله
> والله انك ملك غير كل الملوك يالغالي

 مشكوووووووور بدون تاج

----------


## aljameel

المجنون لو اغلق اليوم فوق 150.30  عينكم عليه اهداف 153 و 155 و 157 وهي الاكيد بأذن الله والله اعلم

----------


## ahmed_samir77

أخى الجميل اليورو ين إلى أين أكرمك الله

----------


## toty

> هلا تشتاق لك العافيه  الكيبل  ماشاء الله اخذت بالتوصية وبعت من 1.15150  مبروووك  والله اعلم متوقع حتى اللحضة   1.4985 تقريبا  اما ارتداد منها او يواصل نزول لل 1.4930 و 1.4800 والله اعلم  لو ارتد من 4985 + - تقريبا اغلق وادخل شراء والهدف مفتوح لل حتى 1.5250 واحتمال اكثر  والله اعلم  او القناعة  والله الموفق

 الله يبارك فيك ويرزقك 
ايه الحمدلله اخذت بالتوصية  والحمدلله توفقت
للاسف لن اسطيع التابعه اكثر لذلك  وضعت اخذ الربح  عند  4990  من باب الاحتياط   
بس تدري توصيتك للفرنك دولار خوفتني   لان الشراء عندي  على  1530  وبصراحه متخوف منها  :Frown:   :Frown: 
اصبر عليها ؟؟ حتى لو الى الاسبوع القادم؟؟ ولا اغلقها  واخلص ؟
ولا اسوي  هدج عليها  الان ؟؟

----------


## silverhawk145

شكرااااااااا لك اخى العزيز والى الاهداف باذن الله >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي في مجال ادخل على الدولار والفرنك الان ؟؟؟

----------


## toty

استاذنك اخي العزيز على امل اللقاء  غدا ان شا ءالله 
واتمنى للجميع  المزيد من التوفيق  والمكاسب  والله يجنبنا واياكم الخساير

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي ماخبرتني عن  الدولار والفرنك ؟؟  
دخلت فيه معك 
ما اخباره ؟؟ ان شاء الله الى الهدف

----------


## aljameel

> الله يبارك فيك ويرزقك 
> ايه الحمدلله اخذت بالتوصية والحمدلله توفقت
> للاسف لن اسطيع التابعه اكثر لذلك وضعت اخذ الربح عند 4990 من باب الاحتياط  
> بس تدري توصيتك للفرنك دولار خوفتني لان الشراء عندي على 1530 وبصراحه متخوف منها  
> اصبر عليها ؟؟ حتى لو الى الاسبوع القادم؟؟ ولا اغلقها واخلص ؟
> ولا اسوي هدج عليها الان ؟؟

 اعمل هدج افضل

----------


## aljameel

> أخى الجميل اليورو ين إلى أين أكرمك الله

 والله اعلم لل 131.30 تقريبا واحتمال 129.50 تقريبا

----------


## aljameel

> يالغالي في مجال ادخل على الدولار والفرنك الان ؟؟؟

 توكل على الله

----------


## aljameel

> استاذنك اخي العزيز على امل اللقاء غدا ان شا ءالله 
> واتمنى للجميع المزيد من التوفيق والمكاسب والله يجنبنا واياكم الخساير

 أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## franco195

السلام عليكم 
الكندى الى اين اخى الجميل

----------


## mmhosny

استاذي الجميل 
بعد صباح-مساء الفل 
يا تري لسه اليورو دولار معانا الي 3485 
شكرا"

----------


## بحريني88

على الله  
سبحان ربي العظيم

----------


## M-elgendy

> اهداف الدولار كندي  والله اعلم   1.1830 اختراقها ومواصلة الصعود بأذن الله سيذهب  1.2100 والله اعلم  لو توفقنا ووصل لل 1.2100 تقريبا اغلاق الشراء والدخول بيع مرة اخرى  وبأذن الله 500 نقطة واحتمال تزيد  لو واصل صعود فوق 1.2100 خير وبركه وسنتابعه سويا بأذن الله  او القناعه  والله الموفق

 
استاذ والله ومش محتاج انى اقولك انك استاذ 
منتظره من الاسبوع الماضى عشان ادخله شراء

----------


## mmhosny

قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : « من دخل السوق فقال: "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير" كتب الله له ألف ألف حسنة ومحا عنه ألف ألف سيئة ورفع له ألف الف درجة » .

----------


## Momtaz

يصبحك الله بالخير ابو مروان  
ياترى لسا محافظ على توقعاتك بصعود المجنون ولا شو رايك فيه بعد اغلاق اليومي 
يعطيك الصحه ودوام العافيه

----------


## mmhosny

انا متهيألي ان احنا زهقنا ابو مروان من الفوركس 
و الله الواحد خجلان من هذا الشخص... 
الله يجازيه خير

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  
صباح الخير

----------


## aljameel

> انا متهيألي ان احنا زهقنا ابو مروان من الفوركس 
> و الله الواحد خجلان من هذا الشخص... 
> الله يجازيه خير

 لا يااخي الله يسامحك انا بخدمت الجميع

----------


## aljameel

> يصبحك الله بالخير ابو مروان  
> ياترى لسا محافظ على توقعاتك بصعود المجنون ولا شو رايك فيه بعد اغلاق اليومي 
> يعطيك الصحه ودوام العافيه

 هلا اخي 
المجنون اغلق تحت ال 150 
هو على العموم الموجه العامة صاعدة هدفها 157 المهم يكون فوق 140 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

المجنون للمراقبة  فوق 148 شراء تحتها بيع  هدف البيع 146 + - تقريبا   هدف الشراء 150 وفوق  والله اعلم   لا للاستعجال حتى نتاكد منه هل هو صاعد او نازل   والله الموفق

----------


## Momtaz

> هلا اخي 
> المجنون اغلق تحت ال 150 
> هو على العموم الموجه العامة صاعدة هدفها 157 المهم يكون فوق 140 والله اعلم

 تسلم يا ابومروان  
انا ابي خدمه من المجنون انو يصعد لل 151 وبعد كذا يرد لتحت 150 نقطه خليني افك الهيدج الي وقعنا فيه  
يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي وربنا يوفقك دايما

----------


## aljameel

> تسلم يا ابومروان  
> انا ابي خدمه من المجنون انو يصعد لل 151 وبعد كذا يرد لتحت 150 نقطه خليني افك الهيدج الي وقعنا فيه  
> يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي وربنا يوفقك دايما

  
هيصعد لل 151 واكثر حتى لو نزل هو هدفه صعودي واي نزول هو نزول تصحيحي والله اعلم

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي شنو اخبار الدولار والفرك 
راح ينزل ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> يالغالي شنو اخبار الدولار والفرك 
> راح ينزل ؟؟

 بأذن الله نازل

----------


## بحريني88

ان شاء الله ينزل  
بأذن الله ناطرينه يالغالي

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم لل 145.80 تقريبا متوقع ارتداد او مواصلة النزول لو ارتد منها هدفه بأذن الله 152 والله اعلم

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي رفعت الستوب للدولار والفرنك 
شرايك ؟

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل راقبو 1.4985 اما يرتد منها او مواصلة نزول لل930 و 800 والله اعلم

----------


## بحريني88

اخووي الدولار والفرنك  
لوو سمحت يالغالي بسسرعه مو عارف شاسوي

----------


## aljameel

> يالغالي رفعت الستوب للدولار والفرنك 
> شرايك ؟

 ممتاز ضع الستوب 435 والله اعلم

----------


## بحريني88

انه حاطه 419 شرايك ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> انه حاطه 419 شرايك ؟؟

 والله اعلم افضل 435 لانه قمة موجة هابطة تحتها متوقع النزول فوقها صاعد والله اعلم

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان.. 
صباح الخير...الله يرضي عليك عندي عقد شراء يورو دولار من 3330 طمني ايه الوضع 
شكرا"

----------


## بحريني88

انه عندي البيع من 1331 
انت تنصحني اني ارفع الستوب ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان.. 
> صباح الخير...الله يرضي عليك عندي عقد شراء يورو دولار من 3330 طمني ايه الوضع 
> شكرا"

 اليورو دولار ضع الستوب 1.3185 وجني الربح عند 1.3485 والله اعلم 
الاتجاه العام صاعد فوق 3185 والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> انه عندي البيع من 1331 
> انت تنصحني اني ارفع الستوب ؟؟

 التزم بالستوب او معي نزول لمشتراك او قريب منه اغلق

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم للنوم تمنياتي لكم بالربح الوفير بأذن الله

----------


## toty

السلام عليكم جميعا  
صباح الخير
مرحبا اخي جميل .. كيف حالك ..

----------


## bilalo25

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخ جميل ورزقك الله اضعاف مضاعفة وبارك بصحتك واهلك ودفع عنك كل سوء ------------ اتمنى ان اتشرف بمتابعتك دائما ولكن لضيق الوقت اكتفي بالدعاء

----------


## hiboo

بارك الله فيك اخى ابو مروان وش رايك ارتداد الكيبل بيكون الى اى حد وهل بيواصل الصعود الى اعلى  :016:

----------


## رشدي

صبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاح الخير

----------


## solo90515

بو مروان الغالي صباحك عسل

----------


## ابو راجي

ابو مروان انا عامل هيدج للدولار فرنك
شراء 1.1370
بيع 1.1335
كيف تنصحني افكه يا غالي

----------


## راجي البشاير

صبحكم الله بالخير ويوم مبارك ان شاءالله بقيادة الكابتن بو مروان باذن الله

----------


## solo90515

بو مروان الغالي
شكلو الدولار فرنك طالع مناطق 1.1400
وش رايك طال عمرك
الحين هوا على سعر1.1320

----------


## ahmed_samir77

الأخ الكريم الجميل بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عن جميعا كل خير ، هل ترى خطورة مع نهاية اليوم و أبتداء من غدا فى اليورو و الباوند على أعتبار غدا خبر الفائدة عليهم أم ماذا ترى

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان انا عامل هيدج للدولار فرنك
> شراء 1.1370
> بيع 1.1335
> كيف تنصحني افكه يا غالي

 أسف اليوم مشغول وكنت بعيد عن الجهاز ارجو اخواني تعذروني  
الدولار فرنك ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااازل لاتفكر بالشراء مرة

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك اخى ابو مروان وش رايك ارتداد الكيبل بيكون الى اى حد وهل بيواصل الصعود الى اعلى

 الكيبل حتى مالم يكسر 1.4990 
فأهدافه والله اعلم 1.5160 1.5240

----------


## bfsj

معذور اخوي جميل مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## Evanho

السلام عليكم
يا ابو مروان
بالنسبة للفرانك دولار
انا عندى عقدين شراء على 1383 و 1325
و عقد بيع على 1296 
تنصحنى بايه دلوقتى ؟
و انت شايف6 الفرانك دولار الى اين النهاردة
خصوصا ان محادثة روس الساعة 7.15

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم  صاعد  اهدافه بأذن الله  149.50  151  151.40  152  والله الموفق  افضل مناطق الشراء مابين 148.50 لل 149

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> يا ابو مروان
> بالنسبة للفرانك دولار
> انا عندى عقدين شراء على 1383 و 1325
> و عقد بيع على 1296 
> تنصحنى بايه دلوقتى ؟
> و انت شايف6 الفرانك دولار الى اين النهاردة
> خصوصا ان محادثة روس الساعة 7.15

  
اخي الله يعينك تنتظر عليهم واحد واحد البيع بس ينزل تغلقه بربح واذا صعد اغلق عقود الشر 
لانه هو يتحرك صعود ونزول ولاكن تحت 1.1435 هو نازل فأنت استغل اي صعود لمناطق شراءك واغلق

----------


## solo90515

اخي الجميل
الدولار فرنك ما يصعد من مناطقه الحين لل 1.1335

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل
> الدولار فرنك ما يصعد من مناطقه الحين لل 1.1335

 هو يتذبذب صعود ونزول متوقع يصعد لها والله اعلم

----------


## M-elgendy

> المجنون والله اعلم  صاعد  اهدافه بأذن الله  149.50  151  151.40  152  والله الموفق  افضل مناطق الشراء مابين 148.50 لل 149

 
بومروان بارك الله فيك الاستوب هيكون فين ؟؟  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

الدولار فرنك  والله اعلم   نازل  اهداف النزول بأذن الله   1.1250  1.1180  الستوب  1.1388  يفضل البيع اذا صعد  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

صباح الخير يا غالى 
الناس كلها بانتظارك  
والله احنا حالنا عالم بيه ربنا  
هل هناك مجال لتعطينا دروس سريعة على التحليل الفنى  
ام هناك مواد او كتب تعليمية تنصح بها  
افيدنا تصبح هذه توصية الــــــــــــــــــعمر     اطال الله عمرك وأدخلك فسيح جناته

----------


## Evanho

انت رايك ان الفرانك دولار نازل لحد فين ؟
و اقفل البيع على كام ؟
انا عامل تيك للبيع على 1250
و تيك للشراء على 1360
رايك ايه ؟

----------


## solo90515

> هو يتذبذب صعود ونزول متوقع يصعد لها والله اعلم

  
يا ميسر يالله 
الله يبارك فيك يا بو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون والله اعلم  صاعد  اهدافه بأذن الله  149.50  151  151.40  152  والله الموفق   افضل مناطق الشراء مابين 148.50 لل 149

 أسف نسيت الستوب 
سأضع استوبان  
148.30 
147

----------


## M-elgendy

شكرااااااااااا

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير يا غالى 
> الناس كلها بانتظارك  
> والله احنا حالنا عالم بيه ربنا  
> هل هناك مجال لتعطينا دروس سريعة على التحليل الفنى  
> ام هناك مواد او كتب تعليمية تنصح بها  
> افيدنا تصبح هذه توصية الــــــــــــــــــعمر اطال الله عمرك وأدخلك فسيح جناته

 بأذن الله سيتم بس بالوقت المناسب 
الصبر جميل

----------


## aljameel

> انت رايك ان الفرانك دولار نازل لحد فين ؟
> و اقفل البيع على كام ؟
> انا عامل تيك للبيع على 1250
> و تيك للشراء على 1360
> رايك ايه ؟

 هلا اخي  
الان نزلت فيه توصية

----------


## aljameel

ركزووووووووو على المجنون مشوار طويل والله اعلم  
احتمال يمتد لل 157 
الان أستاذنكم للصلاة وسأعود

----------


## mr mon3em

استاذ aljameel ارجو زيارة هذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t70600.html 
شكرا ,,

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو باوند  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة   8894  والله اعلم صاعد  افصل مناطق الشراء من 8830 لل 8800  الاهداف بأذن الله  9000  9080  9150  9220  الستوب  8780  ومن اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي بهدف 9070 و9150  يضع الستوب 8880    والله الموفق

 احد الاخوان سألني عن اليورو باوند  المهم هذه توصية وضعتها من قبل   هو وصل لمناطق الشراء الموظوعة بالتوصية نزل 8806  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون لو كسر 148.30  
يفضل الشراء من اقرب نقطة لل 147 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

مبرووووووووووووك اليورو استرالي اقترابه من الهدف الثاني 850 هو نزل له 
المهم اليورو استرالي مشوااااااااااااااااااااااره طويل نزول  
استغلال الصعود وبيع طبعا ليس الان  
من هو لسه فيه يراقب 850 لو واصل نزول خير وبركه 
وسأضع فيه توصية بس يصعد

----------


## aljameel

اخواني ارجو زيارة الموظوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t70600.html

----------


## engy_noor

انا قلقانه كتير من المجنون
 اول مره في حياتي ادخل فيه 
ارجو افادتي

----------


## toty

هلا هلا استاذ جميل
اشتقنالك والله   :Regular Smile:

----------


## toty

> اخواني ارجو زيارة الموظوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t70600.html

  
تم زيارة الوضوع وفي انتظار رأي الأخ heartsangel    اخي جميل بالنسبة للباوند دولار   ماهي التوقعات الحالية ؟؟

----------


## engy_noor

اول مره ادخل وخسرت فيه
 حركته كتير سريعه

----------


## aljameel

> اول مره ادخل وخسرت فيه
> حركته كتير سريعه

 هلا اختي 
ضعي الستوب 147  
وكبري المخده بيصعد غصب عنه موبكيفه

----------


## aljameel

> هلا هلا استاذ جميل
> اشتقنالك والله

  
تشتاقلك العافية

----------


## solo90515

بو مروان الملك
انا اشتريت اليورو باوند .8846
وش رايك صاعد باذن الله والى الاهداف

----------


## toty

> تشتاقلك العافية

 الله يعافيك

----------


## رشدي

> اخواني ارجو زيارة الموظوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t70600.html

     
زرته قبل ان تنوه ولكنى اكتفيت بالصمت لأن صاحب الموضوع منع المشاركة 
مؤقتا 
وأسمحلى أن ابدي رأيى بخجل فلا تؤاخذنى  
أكيد سوف تعم الفائدة
ولكن يجب الإتفاق اولا  فيما بينكم على تنظيم الأفكار والمضمون وتقريب وجهات النظر   :015:

----------


## Abo Maged

أزيك ياعم جميل ممكن رأيك في شراء الدولار كندي للأهمية وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان الملك
> انا اشتريت اليورو باوند .8846
> وش رايك صاعد باذن الله والى الاهداف

 التزم بالستوب والباقي على الله بأذن الله يصعد 
والله اعلم

----------


## Abo Maged

> أزيك ياعم جميل ممكن رأيك في شراء الدولار كندي للأهمية وجزاك الله خيرا

  منظر ردك ياعم جميل بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> أزيك ياعم جميل ممكن رأيك في شراء الدولار كندي للأهمية وجزاك الله خيرا

  
الكندي الحمد لله وصل للهدف 820 وانا ذكرته بالتوصيه اما يواصل منه صعود او يرتد وارتد منه 
بأذن الله سأحدد له نقطة شراء اخرى الافضل الان الانتظار 
هو الان صاعد سنحاول اقتناصة من تحت بأذن الله

----------


## Evanho

يا ابو مروان
انا سويت شراء للمجنون على 14900
و الان نزل الى 1830
سويت هدج على 1830
ايش رايك اسوى الان ؟
تنصحنى بايه ؟

----------


## Evanho

و بالنسبة للفرانك دولار
انا عملت بنصيحتك و قفلت عملية الشراء اللى كانت على 1325 عند 1355
و الان عندى عملية شراء على 1383
و هدج بيع على 1296 
تنصحنى بايه هنا ؟

----------


## Abo Maged

> الكندي الحمد لله وصل للهدف 820 وانا ذكرته بالتوصيه اما يواصل منه صعود او يرتد وارتد منه 
> بأذن الله سأحدد له نقطة شراء اخرى الافضل الان الانتظار 
> هو الان صاعد سنحاول اقتناصة من تحت بأذن الله

  جزاك الله خيرا وفي أنتظار تعليماتك ياباشا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mmhosny

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أخوتي الأحباء....أستاذي الجميل. 
طبعا" اكيد كلكم عندكم علم بموضوع الغاء الهدج... 
للتذكره علشان محدش لا قدر الله يلبس في الحيطه...  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  قررت منظمة NFA الأمريكية وبناء على طلبات العديد من الشركات، قررت تمديد العمل بنظام الهديج حتى تاريخ 31-7-2009م   الرابط للإطلاع http://www.nfa.futures.org/news/news...ArticleID=2281

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> أخوتي الأحباء....أستاذي الجميل. 
> طبعا" اكيد كلكم عندكم علم بموضوع الغاء الهدج... 
> للتذكره علشان محدش لا قدر الله يلبس في الحيطه...   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  قررت منظمة NFA الأمريكية وبناء على طلبات العديد من الشركات، قررت تمديد العمل بنظام الهديج حتى تاريخ 31-7-2009م   الرابط للإطلاع http://www.nfa.futures.org/news/news...ArticleID=2281

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم ساعة للنوم مرهق من الصباح بشغل لم ارتاح 
ساعة بأذن الله واعود لكم

----------


## Abo Maged

بالعافية طيب ممكن رأيك في شراء اليورو دولار الأن

----------


## aljameel

> بالعافية طيب ممكن رأيك في شراء اليورو دولار الأن

 لا ماانصحك تحت 310 لاني شايف هدف تحت 1.3200 تقريبا هل يصله الله اعلم

----------


## Abo Maged

مشكور ياغالي ونوم العافية وبارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.8159  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  الستوب  1.8285  افضل مناطق البيع لو ارتفع ولوفتح على ارتفاع فوق 1.8220 يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عليه احتمال نرفع الستوب وندخل من مناطق بيع اخرى  سنتابعه معا بأذن الله  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.8030  1.7900  1.7830  1.7700   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الحمد لله تحققت بتوفيق الله ثلاث اهداف وبأذن الله يتحقق الهدف الربع  الهدف الربع اتوقع الوصول له بأذن الله من بعد صعود وبعدها ينزل   والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

اغلاق الدولار فرنك متوقع يصعد لل 420 والله اعلم

----------


## mmhosny

اخي الجميل 
يعني نغلق الدولار فرنك

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل 
> يعني نغلق الدولار فرنك

  
اخي ارفع الستوب لل 1.1438 وتزكل على الله

----------


## ابو راجي

اخي ابو مروان شو رايك بشراء الدولار كندي

----------


## فلسطين

توصية ذهبية لبيع الاسترالي.  تمثل النقطة الحالية 74.80   نقطة مناسبة للبيع  والهدف الأول74.40   والثاني 73.80  وقد يستمر بالانهيار الى النقطة 72.50.  تمثل النقطة الحالية نسبة 38 فيبو وتقع تحت الترند الصاعد مباشرة والذي يمثل 75.00         ومايدعم النزول اخبار البطالة الليلة وخفض الفائدة المتوقع على اليورو غدا.

----------


## Abo Maged

أين أنت ياكبير فينك ياأبومروان

----------


## mmhosny

> توصية ذهبية لبيع الاسترالي.  تمثل النقطة الحالية 74.80 نقطة مناسبة للبيع والهدف الأول74.40 والثاني 73.80 وقد يستمر بالانهيار الى النقطة 72.50.  تمثل النقطة الحالية نسبة 38 فيبو وتقع تحت الترند الصاعد مباشرة والذي يمثل 75.00   ومايدعم النزول اخبار البطالة الليلة وخفض الفائدة المتوقع على اليورو غدا.

  
بعد اذن الشباب و صاحب الموضوع.. 
لو سمحتوا  يا رجاله ما احد يضع توصيات هنا غير ابو مروان.. 
أظن مفيش احترام و أدب اكتر من كده.. :016:  
شكرا" :Eh S(7):

----------


## solo90515

بو مروان الملك
اليورو باوند قاعد ينزل وانا شاري من .8846
هوا الان مناطق .8800
النصيحة يا اخي

----------


## فلسطين

اعتذار:   اعتذر من الاخ الفاضل ابو مروان بسبب المشاركة السابقة حيث انني اول مرة في هذه الزاوية من   المنتدي ولم اكن اعرف النظام الخاص به. ارجو المعذرة وناسف لهذه الخطأ.

----------


## mmhosny

الأخ العزيز على قلوبنا جمبعا" 
الجميل  
ايه رأيك في المجنون...لسه على التوصيه  :Eh S(7):  
شكرا"

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
مساء الخير  
أسف ياشباب اليوم كنت مرهق من شغل خاص ونمت الان صحيت  
اكرر أسفي ومعكم للصباح

----------


## aljameel

على وجهي ضرب الستوب اليورو باوند بأذن الله تتعوض

----------


## Abo Maged

الدولار كندي رايح فين الله يباركلك في مروان

----------


## aljameel

> الأخ العزيز على قلوبنا جمبعا" 
> الجميل  
> ايه رأيك في المجنون...لسه على التوصيه  
> شكرا"

 نعم اخي وبقوووووووووووووة 
وبأذن الله الاهداف تشوفهم الليلة 
الصبر جميل

----------


## aljameel

والكيبل رايح بأذن الله   1.5240  والله اعلم مشواره طويل مع المجنون  والله الموفق

----------


## Abo Maged

> الدولار كندي رايح فين الله يباركلك في مروان

   :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## aljameel

> الدولار كندي رايح فين الله يباركلك في مروان

 نحاول اقتناصه عند 1.1600 او 610 وندخل شراء فيه بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> اعتذار:   اعتذر من الاخ الفاضل ابو مروان بسبب المشاركة السابقة حيث انني اول مرة في هذه الزاوية من   المنتدي ولم اكن اعرف النظام الخاص به. ارجو المعذرة وناسف لهذه الخطأ.

 الله يسامحك على ايش الاعتذار بالعكس يشرفني مشاركتك

----------


## M-elgendy

> والكيبل رايح بأذن الله   1.5240  والله اعلم مشواره طويل مع المجنون  والله الموفق

 
بالنسبه للمجنون يابومروان اغلاق شمعة الدايلى لا تدل على هبوط ؟؟  
انظر اليها كده واعطينى رأيك  :Asvc:  
اسعد الله مسائك

----------


## abu-ali

السلام عليكم  الاخ ابو مروان الله يوفقك انا عندي صفقة بيع على الباوند دولار  من 1.5090 والان هو 1.5158    هل تتوقع باقي له نزول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

واليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي  1.7800  من اراد دخول بيع من السعر الحالي او اذا صعد  الستوب  1.7850  الهدف بأذن الله   1.7700  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  الاخ ابو مروان الله يوفقك انا عندي صفقة بيع على الباوند دولار  من 1.5090 والان هو 1.5158    هل تتوقع باقي له نزول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 اخي بصراحة  
ممكن ينزل لل 1.5100 تقريبا وممكن لا  غير مؤكده  
والخيار لك  
بالتجارة تعلمت الخسارة بخسارة مربح

----------


## aljameel

> بالنسبه للمجنون يابومروان اغلاق شمعة الدايلى لا تدل على هبوط ؟؟  
> انظر اليها كده واعطينى رأيك  
> اسعد الله مسائك

 ياحلو انا ماقلت بيع  
اقول شراء وبقووووووووة 
الان بتشوفه عند 149.40 بأذن الله

----------


## ابو راجي

والله انت  الحلو يا ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

والدولار فرنك لو يطلع للمريخ يبي ينزل وغصب عنه 
بأذن الله نازل لاهدافه 
المهم الستوب 
1.1438 
وتوكلو على الله  
اي صعود استغلاله للبيع

----------


## aljameel

> والله انت الحلو يا ابو مروان

  
الله يحلي ايامك

----------


## solo90515

نوم العوافي اخي بو مروان
اريد اسالك الولار استرالي شو وضعه
والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## aljameel

> والكيبل رايح بأذن الله   1.5240  والله اعلم مشواره طويل مع المجنون   والله الموفق

  

> نحاول اقتناصه عند 1.1600 او 610 وندخل شراء فيه بأذن الله

 الدولار كندي    

> واليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي  1.7800  من اراد دخول بيع من السعر الحالي او اذا صعد  الستوب  1.7850  الهدف بأذن الله   1.7700   والله الموفق

   
للمشاااااااااهدة

----------


## بدران88

ابو مروان تحياتي 
انا من المتابعين لحضرتك بس ما اكتب كثير في المنتدى تجنبا لكثرة الصفحات والتشتت في اوقات التوصيات اذا ممكن تحليل للاسترالي دولار علما انا بايع من 7340 
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  من قبل نوهت عليه كهدف 7280 والحمد لله وصل للهدف  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  7302  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  افضل مناطق الشراء والله اعلم من  7280 + - او من سعر الاغلاق  الستوب  7235  الاهداف بأذن الله  7380  7450  7520  لو فتح على نزول تحت 7250 يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عليه  والله الموفق

 للمشاااااااااهدة للاخ solo90515  هذه توصية وضعته عليه من قبل   هو وصل 7500  متوقع والله اعلم 7550  والله الموفق

----------


## M-elgendy

> ياحلو انا ماقلت بيع  
> اقول شراء وبقووووووووة 
> الان بتشوفه عند 149.40 بأذن الله

 
حلاوتك انت يابومروان يا واثق من نفسك  :Big Grin:  
الله اكبر الله اكبر  :Big Grin:  
ربنا يبارك

----------


## aporno

استاذ جميل افضل سعر شرا للمجنون  والاهداف لو سمحت

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان تحياتي 
> انا من المتابعين لحضرتك بس ما اكتب كثير في المنتدى تجنبا لكثرة الصفحات والتشتت في اوقات التوصيات اذا ممكن تحليل للاسترالي دولار علما انا بايع من 7340 
> تحياتي

 هلا اخي حياك الله 
شوف المشاركة الان نزلته توصية من قبل 6173

----------


## بدران88

تسلم يا ابو مروان بارك الله فيك 
تحياتي ياخوي

----------


## solo90515

كفو يالملك كفو
الله يبارك فيك ويعطيك الصحة والعافية يارب

----------


## aljameel

> استاذ جميل افضل سعر شرا للمجنون والاهداف لو سمحت

 الان صاعد لل 149.40 لل 60 ومنها ممكن ينزل شوي والله اعلم

----------


## saud33

ابو مروان يسعدلي صباحك 
وش هدف المجنون  طلوع

----------


## koke

مساء الفل يا ابو مراوان يا عسل توقعاتك للمجنون هل فى صعود الى 150.50 وهل لو صعد الى هذة القيمة نعمل امر بيع لهبوطة بعد ذلك اما ماذا منتظر توجيهاتك

----------


## aljameel

> واليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي  1.7800  من اراد دخول بيع من السعر الحالي او اذا صعد  الستوب  1.7850  الهدف بأذن الله   1.7700   والله الموفق

  
ماشاء الله 5 دقائق واكثر من 50 نقطة مبرووووووووك لمن دخل 
المهم من دخل فيه لو واصل نزول تحت 700 خير وبركة

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الفل يا ابو مراوان يا عسل توقعاتك للمجنون هل فى صعود الى 150.50 وهل لو صعد الى هذة القيمة نعمل امر بيع لهبوطة بعد ذلك اما ماذا منتظر توجيهاتك

  
هلا مساء الخير  
المجنون لل 151.50 وفووووووووووووووووووووق 
بأذن الله

----------


## saud33

نقطة الستوب  ابو مروان في  المجنون ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

هدف المجنون للي يسألو  بأذن الله  151.50 واحتمال فوقها 152وممكن اكثر والله اعلم  انتم ركزو على 151.50 + - تقريبا واذا واصل صعود خير وبركة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> نقطة الستوب ابو مروان في المجنون ؟؟

 هي بعيده شوي لانه من الصباح انا قلت شراء 
147 
للامانه مافيه منه خوف 
اختيار نقطة الشراء لو نزل وأن شاء الله ينزل ياخذ ركاب معه قولو يارب

----------


## aporno

> هلا مساء الخير  
> المجنون لل 151.50 وفووووووووووووووووووووق 
> بأذن الله

 طيب يأستاذي انت سبق وقلت الى 40 او 60 وينزل   فهل نشتري او نبيع  وماهو افضل سعر للشرا او البيع مع اسفي لكثرة الاسئلة

----------


## saud33

بارك الله فيك

----------


## معن طارق

الاخ الكريم ابو مروان
ممكن شراء الباوند دولار الان ام ننتظر الى 1.51

----------


## aljameel

> طيب يأستاذي انت سبق وقلت الى 40 او 60 وينزل فهل نشتري او نبيع وماهو افضل سعر للشرا او البيع مع اسفي لكثرة الاسئلة

  
اخي اي نزول له اشتري وعزز لو نزل مرة اخرى والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ الكريم ابو مروان
> ممكن شراء الباوند دولار الان ام ننتظر الى 1.51

 اشتري توكل على الله

----------


## ahmadj

اخ جميل رايك بالاسترالي والدولار
مكثور الخير والنعم

----------


## aljameel

> اخ جميل رايك بالاسترالي والدولار
> مكثور الخير والنعم

 شوف المشاركة بالصفحة السابقة رقم 6173

----------


## بحريني88

اخي الغالي ستوب المجنون كم ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي 98.58  انا من قبل وصيت عليه وقلت شراء من 98 اذا نزل ونزل لها  الان شراء والله اعلم من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الهدف بأذن الله 100.40 واحتمال اكثر او القناعة  الستوب 97.90  والله الموفق

----------


## بحريني88

اخي الغالي ستوب المجنون كم ؟؟

----------


## M-elgendy

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي 98.58  انا من قبل وصيت عليه وقلت شراء من 98 اذا نزل ونزل لها  الان شراء والله اعلم من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الهدف بأذن الله 100.40 واحتمال اكثر او القناعة  الستوب 97.90  والله الموفق

   :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الغالي ستوب المجنون كم ؟؟

 الستوب 147 او اختيار الذي يناسبك 
مافي منه خوف بأذن الله

----------


## saud33

ابو مروان  اذا سمحت لي  بسؤال فني عن المجنون 
اشوف فيه ترند هابط على الساعه  وتم اختراقه عند نقطة 4905
هل  الاختراق صحيح

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي  
شخبار اليورو والاسترالي الى الهدف 7700 ان شاء الله ؟؟ 
طمنه ياخوك

----------


## aljameel

> يالغالي  
> شخبار اليورو والاسترالي الى الهدف 7700 ان شاء الله ؟؟ 
> طمنه ياخوك

  
للهدف بأذن الله واذا واصل نزول خير وبركة

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان اذا سمحت لي بسؤال فني عن المجنون 
> اشوف فيه ترند هابط على الساعه وتم اختراقه عند نقطة 4905
> هل الاختراق صحيح

  
اخي مافهمت عليك ارفق الشارت اذا ممكن

----------


## M-elgendy

:015:  :015:  :015:   
ابومروان يقول يصعد المجنون الان الى 149.50 
يصعد المجنون الى 149.50 
ماشاء الله عليك يا راجل 
ربنا ويوفقك يارب  :Eh S(7):

----------


## saud33

المشكله ما اعرف   انزل الشارت

----------


## aljameel

> ابومروان يقول يصعد المجنون الان الى 149.50 
> يصعد المجنون الى 149.50 
> ماشاء الله عليك يا راجل 
> ربنا ويوفقك يارب

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## saud33

الف مبروك الوصول للنقطه الاولى يابو مروان 
وش رايك  نستمر ولا نغلق الصفقه وننتظره ينزل

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  هذا الجوز انا اعشقة قريب للقلب  السعر الحالي  131.50  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  الشراء من 131.50 لل 131  الهدف بأذن الله  134.30  الستوب  129.80  والله الموفق

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي المجنون لي 15150 صح ؟؟ 
نستمر ولا نخرج ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> يالغالي المجنون لي 15150 صح ؟؟ 
> نستمر ولا نخرج ؟؟

 كبر المخدة ونام لاتخاف اخي بأذن الله للهدف 151.50

----------


## hinoo101

اخى الجميل حياك الله .......
ايه رايك فى اليورو دولار الان ؟؟

----------


## hinoo101

ارجو الرد فضلا وليس امرا ان كنت متابع الان اعزك الله

----------


## بحريني88

هههههههههههه  
انه داش معاك في اليورو والاسترالي ....البوند و الين ....الدولار والين... اليورو والين ... 
شرايك ;) 
ياارب يحقوون الهدف  
بالنسبه حق البوند والين الستوب عملته 14700 صح ؟؟ زين كذه ولا ارفعه

----------


## aljameel

> ارجو الرد فضلا وليس امرا ان كنت متابع الان اعزك الله

 لحضه اخي الانترت عندي فيه مشكله للحضات سأجيبك

----------


## aljameel

> ارجو الرد فضلا وليس امرا ان كنت متابع الان اعزك الله

 اخي انت سألت على اليورو دولار   ضع الستوب 1.3260  والهدف بأذن الله  1.3430  السعر الحالي   1.3286  والله الموفق  وهذه توصية للجميع الستوب صغير 26 نقطة ليس منها خوف

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل ما القول فى اليورو ين؟؟جزاك اللله خير

----------


## aljameel

> اخي انت سألت على اليورو دولار   ضع الستوب 1.3260  والهدف بأذن الله  1.3430  السعر الحالي   1.3286  والله الموفق  وهذه توصية للجميع الستوب صغير 26 نقطة ليس منها خوف

   لو نزل تحت الستوب اخذه قريب من 200  والستوب 1.3185  والهدف بأذن الله 1.3430 و 1.3480  والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## M-elgendy

ابومروان  
هل اطمن من المجنون ؟؟  
اخاف يلعب بينا بجنانه

----------


## aljameel

> هههههههههههه  
> انه داش معاك في اليورو والاسترالي ....البوند و الين ....الدولار والين... اليورو والين ... 
> شرايك ;) 
> ياارب يحقوون الهدف  
> بالنسبه حق البوند والين الستوب عملته 14700 صح ؟؟ زين كذه ولا ارفعه

 بأذن الله كلهم لاهدافهم 
واقولك مبروووووووووك مقدما

----------


## aljameel

> عم جميل ما القول فى اليورو ين؟؟جزاك اللله خير

 بأذن الله للهدف 134.30 
قول يارب 
انا كتبت فيه توصية ارجع للصفحة السابقة

----------


## mostafa_anwr

بقلك اليورو ين اى الراى يا غالى جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> ابومروان  
> هل اطمن من المجنون ؟؟  
> اخاف يلعب بينا بجنانه

 لاتخاف كبر المخدة لو ينزل 100 نقطة 
غصب عنه مو بكيفه يبي يروح الهدف

----------


## بحريني88

ياااااااااارب الله يسمع منك يالغااالي 
واذا في اي تغيير لا سمح الله خبرنه 
وياارب مايحدث اي تغيير ونكون مطمأنين 
ومااقصرت يالغاالي

----------


## mostafa_anwr

على البركة ان شاء الله

----------


## M-elgendy

> لاتخاف كبر المخدة لو ينزل 100 نقطة 
> غصب عنه مو بكيفه يبي يروح الهدف

 
طب معلش بومروان الاستوب كام ؟

----------


## aljameel

> طب معلش بومروان الاستوب كام ؟

 انساه فكر بغيرة رايح للهدف بأذن الله 
147 اذا تقصد المجنون

----------


## hhm75

اليورو اوسترالي نزل اكثر من 100 نقطة في لحظه

----------


## aljameel

مبروووووك للخوفين

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو اوسترالي نزل اكثر من 100 نقطة في لحظه

 مبرووووووووك لمن دخل فيه بأذن الله للهدف واحتمال اكثر

----------


## hhm75

> مبرووووووووك لمن دخل فيه بأذن الله للهدف واحتمال اكثر

  السعر الان 7660 الهدف التالي ماهو من بعد اذنك اخ جميل

----------


## oudathothefa

هاذا بسبب الخبر
الستم من متابعين الاخبار

----------


## rebel_man

خبر ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mostafa_anwr

هههههههههههههه

----------


## hhm75

ماهو الخبر ياخي

----------


## aljameel

> السعر الان 7660 الهدف التالي ماهو من بعد اذنك اخ جميل

 انا وصيت عليه وقلت الهدف 1.7700 هو هدفه 1.7650  
هو ماشاء الله نزل 1.7637  احتمال 1.7600 واكثر  
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

لاتنسو الدولار فرنك 
اهدافه 1.1260 و 1.1180 واحتمال يواصل نزول 
الستوب 1.1438 
والله الموفق

----------


## Abo Maged

أبومروان جزاك الله خيرا أنا متعلق شراء بالدولار كندي من 1.1725 مانظرتك للزوج بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> للمشاااااااااهدة للاخ solo90515  هذه توصية وضعته عليه من قبل   هو وصل 7500  متوقع والله اعلم 7550  والله الموفق

  
مبروووووووووك 7550 وماشاء واكثر  
الله ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## aljameel

> أبومروان جزاك الله خيرا أنا متعلق شراء بالدولار كندي من 1.1725 مانظرتك للزوج بارك الله فيك

 ابو ماجد انا قلت بالتوصية راقبو 820 احتمال يرتد منها او يواصل صعود 
هو وصل 826 وارتد الله يهديك ليش مااغلقت  
الله يعينك تنتظر لين يصعد

----------


## Abo Maged

بارك الله فيك ندي أمل في الله ثم في المجنون يطلع ويعوض الخسارة ويعدل الميزان شوية معلش ياابومروان مغلبك معايا

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك ندي أمل في الله ثم في المجنون يطلع ويعوض الخسارة ويعدل الميزان شوية معلش ياابومروان مغلبك معايا

 اطمئنك واحد من الاخوان سألني عنه وقلت راقب 1.1600 لل 1.1610 متوقع ارتداد خلينا نراقب 
هل يرتد وبأذن الله يرتد وندخل شراء فيه 
والله يبعد عنك الخسارة

----------


## Abo Maged

بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

الي داخلين بيع باليورو استرالي اقولهم مبرووووووووووووك 200 نقطة بساعة ماشاء  
الطمع يفلس مااجتمع 
المهم اما تقديم الاستوب وحجز 650 ربح 150 نقطة او الاغلاق 
انا قدمت الاستوب لل 650 
والخيار لكم

----------


## ماف

ابو مروان
صباح الخير وجميع الاخوان
عندي عقود بيع على الباوند دولار  و  اليور دولار  و شراء على الدولار فرنك
تتوقع خبر الفائدة اليوم يأثر كثير عليهم
يعني نقفل ويعوض الله خير
ابي رايك
وشكراً

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل رايك اى فى تحرك السوق بالشكل دة

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان
> صباح الخير وجميع الاخوان
> عندي عقود بيع على الباوند دولار و اليور دولار و شراء على الدولار فرنك
> تتوقع خبر الفائدة اليوم يأثر كثير عليهم
> يعني نقفل ويعوض الله خير
> ابي رايك
> وشكراً

 والله يااخي سؤال صعب الاجابة علية 
اذا كان سعر بيعك قريب من السعر الحالي اغلق 
اذا الخسارة كبيرة اعمل هدك والله يعينك تفك وتغلق 
والله يبعد عنك الخسارة

----------


## aljameel

> عم جميل رايك اى فى تحرك السوق بالشكل دة

 طبيعي جدا

----------


## saud33

ماشاء الله 
مبرووك ابو مروان على توصية اليورو استراالي
رووووووعه

----------


## rebel_man

اخوانى ازاى بعملو الهيدج على برنامج الميتاتريد

----------


## ماف

معليش اشغلناك
الباوند دولار  الخسارة 210 دولار
اليورو دولار الخسارة 140 دولار
الدولار فرنك الحسارة 75 دولار 
رايك الله يحفظك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو الاسترالي  والله اعلم  متوقع يصعد لحدود 1.8000  ويرتد ومنها ندخل بيع مره اخرى والستوب 1.8050 ومن بعده نقدم الستوب  من اراد دخول شراء هذا شأنه يضع استوب مناسب له  انا توصيتي بيع من 1.8000 والهدف بأذن الله 1.7600 والهدف الثاني 1.7400  الاهداف كبيرة ولاكن هذا الي شايفه  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ماشاء الله 
> مبرووك ابو مروان على توصية اليورو استراالي
> رووووووعه

 الله يبارك فيك أن شاء الله دخلت فيه

----------


## aljameel

> معليش اشغلناك
> الباوند دولار الخسارة 210 دولار
> اليورو دولار الخسارة 140 دولار
> الدولار فرنك الحسارة 75 دولار 
> رايك الله يحفظك

 سعر  البيع والشراء كم

----------


## ماف

_
الباوند دولارسعر البيع  4918 جزء وجزء 4962
اليورو دولارسعر البيع 3183
الدولار فرنك الشراء1416_

----------


## aljameel

انا اليوم معكم حتى افتتاح سوق اوربا الي عنده سؤال يسأل وسأجيب عليه بأذن الله 
وسامحوني بعدها لن اكون معكم مسافر وسألتقي بكم يوم الاثنين أن شاء الله  
سأحاول اضع اهداف ابعد للتوصيات بقدر المستطاع احتمال يصلو لها قبل اغلاق الجمعة  
والله يرزقكم جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو الاسترالي  والله اعلم  متوقع يصعد لحدود 1.8000 ويرتد ومنها ندخل بيع مره اخرى والستوب 1.8050 ومن بعده نقدم الستوب  من اراد دخول شراء هذا شأنه يضع استوب مناسب له  انا توصيتي بيع من 1.8000 والهدف بأذن الله 1.7600 والهدف الثاني 1.7400  الاهداف كبيرة ولاكن هذا الي شايفه   والله الموفق

 اضافه او يصعد لحدود 1.8080 لل 1.8100 ويرتد   مجرد يرتد بيع والستوب 1.8150  او الاستوب الذي يناسبك  والله الموفق

----------


## bfsj

أخي جميل 
اهداف الكيبل   والمجنون
بارك الله فيك

----------


## toty

> انا اليوم معكم حتى افتتاح سوق اوربا الي عنده سؤال يسأل وسأجيب عليه بأذن الله 
> وسامحوني بعدها لن اكون معكم مسافر وسألتقي بكم يوم الاثنين أن شاء الله  
> سأحاول اضع اهداف ابعد للتوصيات بقدر المستطاع احتمال يصلو لها قبل اغلاق الجمعة  
> والله يرزقكم جميعا

 تروح  وترجع لنا بالسلامة اخي جميل الله يحفظك ويبارك فيك 
كالعادة  اصل متاخر دائما  بس شسوي ظروف  :Frown:  
مادري اخي جميل  هل لازال المجال مفتوح للدخول بتوصيات ؟؟
وماهو المتوقع للباوند دولار  ؟؟  هل السعر الحالي مناسب للبيع ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> _الباوند دولارسعر البيع 4918 جزء وجزء 4962_ _اليورو دولارسعر البيع 3183_ _الدولار فرنك الشراء1416_

  
شوف كيف تعمل اما تعمل هدك لهم او تنتظر احتمال يصعد الكيبل وينزل ولو قريب من سعر بيعك وتغلق
والدولار فرنك استغل اي صعود قريب من 380 واغلق الا اذا شفته واصل صعود 
اليورو دولار والله يااخي صعب جدا ينزل لسعرك لاني انا واضع توصية شراء والستوب 1.3185 
لاكن استغل النزول لو نزل واغلق 
بأمانه انا الي شايفه حتى اللحضة عكس بيعك ومشتراك كهداف 
وانت لك الخيار 
الهدك ممتاز للي يعرف يتعامل معه اما الذي خبرته ضعيفه لا انصح به لانه ممكن يخسرك الضعف 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

لحضه سأضع التوصيات بموظوع واحد

----------


## Abo Maged

مازلنا علي أهدافنا ياأبومروان للمجنون

----------


## ماف

> شوف كيف تعمل اما تعمل هدك لهم او تنتظر احتمال يصعد الكيبل وينزل ولو قريب من سعر بيعك وتغلق
> والدولار فرنك استغل اي صعود قريب من 380 واغلق الا اذا شفته واصل صعود 
> اليورو دولار والله يااخي صعب جدا ينزل لسعرك لاني انا واضع توصية شراء والستوب 1.3185 
> لاكن استغل النزول لو نزل واغلق 
> بأمانه انا الي شايفه حتى اللحضة عكس بيعك ومشتراك كهداف 
> وانت لك الخيار 
> الهدك ممتاز للي يعرف يتعامل معه اما الذي خبرته ضعيفه لا انصح به لانه ممكن يخسرك الضعف 
> والله الموفق

  
جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## mmhosny

تروح و تيجي بالسلامه استاذنا  
انا داخل بالمجنون بهدف 151.50 و باليورو دولار بهدف 3430 و الأثنين شراء... 
أي تعديل و لا تمام 
شكرا" و لا تنسانا بدعوه في السفر

----------


## بحريني88

ناطر جوابك يالغالي على الرساله الخاصه D:

----------


## toty

> لحضه سأضع التوصيات بموظوع واحد

  
ونحن بالانتظار....

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اليورو الاسترالي 
والله اعلم 
متوقع يصعد لحدود 1.8000 ويرتد ومنها ندخل بيع مره اخرى والستوب 1.8050 ومن بعده نقدم الستوب  او يصعد لحدود 1.8080 لل 1.8100 ويرتد  
مجرد يرتد بيع والستوب 1.8150 
او الاستوب الذي يناسبك     من اراد دخول شراء هذا شأنه يضع استوب مناسب له 
انا توصيتي بيع من 1.8000 والهدف بأذن الله 1.7600 والهدف الثاني 1.7400 
الاهداف كبيرة ولاكن هذا الي شايفه 
والله الموفق  ---------------------------  الباوند دولار  الكيبل  متوقع والله اعلم يصعد بأذن الله لل1.5185 و 1.5240  واحتمال يواصل 1.5300 واحتمال اكثر  الستوب 1.4990  والله الموفق  ---------------------  المجنون  والله اعلم   متوقع يصعد لل 151.50 و 152 واحتمال اكثر  الستوب   147  او الستوب الذي يناسبك  والله الموفق  -------------------  اليورو دولار  والله اعلم  متوقع يصعد بأذن الله لل 1.3430 و 1.3480  سأضع استوبان  1.3260  1.3185  لانه الستوب الاول قريب من السعر الحالي وضعته للاحتمالات  والله الموفق  ---------------------  _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الدولار ين 
السعر الحالي 98.58 
انا من قبل وصيت عليه وقلت شراء من 98 اذا نزل ونزل لها 
الان شراء والله اعلم من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل 
الهدف بأذن الله 100.40 واحتمال اكثر او القناعة 
الستوب 97.90 
والله الموفق 
----------------  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اليورو ين 
هذا الجوز انا اعشقة قريب للقلب 
السعر الحالي 
131.50 
المتوقع والله اعلم صعود 
الشراء من 131.50 لل 131 
الهدف بأذن الله 
134.30 
الستوب 
129.80 
والله الموفق  ----------------  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الدولار ين 
السعر الحالي 98.58 
انا من قبل وصيت عليه وقلت شراء من 98 اذا نزل ونزل لها 
الان شراء والله اعلم من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل 
الهدف بأذن الله 100.40 واحتمال اكثر او القناعة 
الستوب 97.90 
والله الموفق  --------------  الدولار فرنك  والله اعلم  متوقع ينزل واهدافه بأذن الله  1.1260  1.1180  واحتمال اكثر  الستوب  1.1438  والله الموفق_

----------


## بحريني88

هههههههههههه تسلملي والله 
ماقصرت يالحبيب 
تصبحووون على خير

----------


## Abo Maged

ماشاء الله عليك ياابومروان بارك الله فيك وفي أبنائك

----------


## Abo Maged

:016: أبومروان طمني علي المجنون رأيك أيه راجع لفوق تاني ولاناوي يعملها  :016:

----------


## aljameel

المجنون من لم يدخل حتى الان احتمال ينزل 148.50 تقريبا وليست مؤكده 
او من السعر الحالي

----------


## aljameel

> أبومروان طمني علي المجنون رأيك أيه راجع لفوق تاني ولاناوي يعملها

 والله لو ماهو حرام الحلف لحلفت انه صاعد 
يقول اشتروني وانا فوق 147 لاتتركوني انا صاعد فووووووووووق 
طبعا كمؤاشرات  
والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## Abo Maged

بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

هذه توصية صغيرونه 
 تاكيد للمجنون شراء من السعر الحالي 
الهدف بأذن الله 150.10  
الستوب 
148.70 
والله الموفق

----------


## Abo Maged

والله أنا بثق فيك جدا بس كنت عاوزك تطمني مش اكتر الله يوفقك ومعلش أعذرني ياأبومروان

----------


## toty

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو الاسترالي  والله اعلم  متوقع يصعد لحدود 1.8000 ويرتد ومنها ندخل بيع مره اخرى والستوب 1.8050 ومن بعده نقدم الستوب  او يصعد لحدود 1.8080 لل 1.8100 ويرتد   مجرد يرتد بيع والستوب 1.8150  او الاستوب الذي يناسبك     من اراد دخول شراء هذا شأنه يضع استوب مناسب له  انا توصيتي بيع من 1.8000 والهدف بأذن الله 1.7600 والهدف الثاني 1.7400  الاهداف كبيرة ولاكن هذا الي شايفه  والله الموفق  ---------------------------  الباوند دولار  الكيبل  متوقع والله اعلم يصعد بأذن الله لل1.5185 و 1.5240  واحتمال يواصل 1.5300 واحتمال اكثر  الستوب 1.4990  والله الموفق  ---------------------  المجنون  والله اعلم   متوقع يصعد لل 151.50 و 152 واحتمال اكثر  الستوب   147  او الستوب الذي يناسبك  والله الموفق  -------------------  اليورو دولار  والله اعلم  متوقع يصعد بأذن الله لل 1.3430 و 1.3480  سأضع استوبان  1.3260  1.3185  لانه الستوب الاول قريب من السعر الحالي وضعته للاحتمالات  والله الموفق  ---------------------   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_  _الدولار ين_  _السعر الحالي 98.58_  _انا من قبل وصيت عليه وقلت شراء من 98 اذا نزل ونزل لها_  _الان شراء والله اعلم من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل_  _الهدف بأذن الله 100.40 واحتمال اكثر او القناعة_  _الستوب 97.90_  _والله الموفق_  _----------------_   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_  _اليورو ين_  _هذا الجوز انا اعشقة قريب للقلب_  _السعر الحالي_  _131.50_  _المتوقع والله اعلم صعود_  _الشراء من 131.50 لل 131_  _الهدف بأذن الله_  _134.30_  _الستوب_  _129.80_  _والله الموفق_  _----------------_  _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_  _الدولار ين_  _السعر الحالي 98.58_  _انا من قبل وصيت عليه وقلت شراء من 98 اذا نزل ونزل لها_  _الان شراء والله اعلم من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل_  _الهدف بأذن الله 100.40 واحتمال اكثر او القناعة_  _الستوب 97.90_  _والله الموفق_  _--------------_  _الدولار فرنك_  _والله اعلم_  _متوقع ينزل واهدافه بأذن الله_  _1.1260_  _1.1180_  _واحتمال اكثر_  _الستوب_  _1.1438_  _والله الموفق_

  
اخي جميل  شكرا جزيلا   تعبناك معانا 
تم الدخول لاول مره  بصفقة  يورو ين  فقط  لانه قريب من قلبك  :Regular Smile:  
يعني  معزته من معزتك   :Regular Smile:  
الحمدلله  توفقت ودخلت  شراء  من  131.06
اخذ الربح  134  ويمكن اقتنع باقل  :Regular Smile:   
وقف الخسارة   129.80  
والله الموفق ....  
ويرجى من الاخوة  عمل اقتباس للمشاركة اللي فيها التوصيه عند تغير الصفحه   علشان الكل يستفيد .... 
بارك الله فيك اخي جميل  ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه وفتح عليك الخير من اوسع ابوابه ...

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  وهذه الحاق لتوصية المجنون  بأذن الله اذا وصل هدفه 151.50 وارتد منها طبعا اذا ماواصل لل 152  المهم متوقع يرتد من اعلى قمه يصلها وينزل لل 150 ومنها يتم الشراء مرة اخرى   اذا واصل نزول اكثر فرضا تحت 149.50 يفضل الابتعاد عنه   والهدف بأذن الله 152.20 لل 153  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخي جميل شكرا جزيلا تعبناك معانا 
> تم الدخول لاول مره بصفقة يورو ين فقط لانه قريب من قلبك  
> يعني معزته من معزتك  
> الحمدلله توفقت ودخلت شراء من 131.06
> اخذ الربح 134 ويمكن اقتنع باقل   
> وقف الخسارة 129.80  
> والله الموفق ....  
> ويرجى من الاخوة عمل اقتباس للمشاركة اللي فيها التوصيه عند تغير الصفحه علشان الكل يستفيد .... 
> بارك الله فيك اخي جميل ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه وفتح عليك الخير من اوسع ابوابه ...

 جزاك الله خير 
والله يرزقك ويرزقنا جميعا 
نعم اخي ارجو من الاخوة رفع التوصية لتعم الفائدة على الجميع 
اليوم وغدا  وبعد غدا بارك الله فيكم لين تصل اهدافها بأذن الله

----------


## saud33

بارك الله فيك  اخوي  ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم هدفه العام 158 بأذن الله متى يصله الله اعلم 
المهم يكون فوق 151.55 احتمال يصعد فوقها ثم ينزل لل 150 ويواصل صعود 
الله اعلم

----------


## Abo Maged

ابومروان هذا النزول طبيعي للمجنون واليورو ين

----------


## rebel_man

اخى مروان طمنا على الدولار فرنك ما احد  قالى كيف اسوى هيدج ؟ هل هناك امر للهيدج ولا لازم اعمل صفقه معاكسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظظ

----------


## toty

> جزاك الله خير 
> والله يرزقك ويرزقنا جميعا 
> نعم اخي ارجو من الاخوة رفع التوصية لتعم الفائدة على الجميع 
> اليوم وغدا وبعد غدا بارك الله فيكم لين تصل اهدافها بأذن الله

 ويجزاك الخير اخي العزيز  ويرزقنا جميعا يارب العالمين 
وبعد اذنك اخي جميل   سادمج  التوصية   مع ملحق توصية المجنون لتعم الفائدة  أكثر    
وحتى يتم نقل التوصية للصفحات القادمه بصورة اكمل  ويرجى من الاخوة في حال قام الاخ جميل بعمل اضافات للتوصية او توجيهات اخرى  ان يتم دمجها   مع التوصية الاصلية وملحق توصية المجنون   لتكون الصورة كاملة باذن الله تعالى   

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم__ _  _اليورو الاسترالي___  _والله اعلم___  _متوقع يصعد لحدود 1.8000 ويرتد ومنها ندخل بيع مره اخرى والستوب 1.8050 ومن بعده نقدم الستوب___  _او يصعد لحدود 1.8080 لل 1.8100 ويرتد_ __  _مجرد يرتد بيع والستوب 1.8150___  _او الاستوب الذي يناسبك__   _  _من اراد دخول شراء هذا شأنه يضع استوب مناسب له___  _انا توصيتي بيع من 1.8000 والهدف بأذن الله 1.7600 والهدف الثاني 1.7400___  _الاهداف كبيرة ولاكن هذا الي شايفه___  _والله الموفق___  _---------------------------___  _الباوند دولار___  _الكيبل___  _متوقع والله اعلم يصعد بأذن الله لل1.5185 و 1.5240___  _واحتمال يواصل 1.5300 واحتمال اكثر___  _الستوب 1.4990___  _والله الموفق___  _---------------------___  _المجنون___  _والله اعلم_ __  _متوقع يصعد لل 151.50 و 152 واحتمال اكثر___  _الستوب_ __  _147___  _او الستوب الذي يناسبك___  _والله الموفق___  _-------------------___  _اليورو دولار___  _والله اعلم___  _متوقع يصعد بأذن الله لل 1.3430 و 1.3480___  _سأضع استوبان___  _1.3260___  _1.3185___  _لانه الستوب الاول قريب من السعر الحالي وضعته للاحتمالات___  _والله الموفق___  _---------------------__ _  _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم__  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي 98.58  انا من قبل وصيت عليه وقلت شراء من 98 اذا نزل ونزل لها  الان شراء والله اعلم من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الهدف بأذن الله 100.40 واحتمال اكثر او القناعة  الستوب 97.90  والله الموفق  ----------------  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  هذا الجوز انا اعشقة قريب للقلب  السعر الحالي  131.50  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  الشراء من 131.50 لل 131  الهدف بأذن الله  134.30  الستوب  129.80  والله الموفق  ----------------  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي 98.58  انا من قبل وصيت عليه وقلت شراء من 98 اذا نزل ونزل لها  الان شراء والله اعلم من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الهدف بأذن الله 100.40 واحتمال اكثر او القناعة  الستوب 97.90  والله الموفق  --------------  الدولار فرنك  والله اعلم  متوقع ينزل واهدافه بأذن الله  1.1260  1.1180  واحتمال اكثر  الستوب  1.1438  والله الموفق _ _---------------------------------------_ _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  وهذه الحاق لتوصية المجنون  بأذن الله اذا وصل هدفه 151.50 وارتد منها طبعا اذا ماواصل لل 152  المهم متوقع يرتد من اعلى قمه يصلها وينزل لل 150 ومنها يتم الشراء مرة اخرى   اذا واصل نزول اكثر فرضا تحت 149.50 يفضل الابتعاد عنه   والهدف بأذن الله 152.20 لل 153  والله الموفق__---------------------------------------------------_ _المجنون والله اعلم هدفه العام 158 بأذن الله متى يصله الله اعلم 
> المهم يكون فوق 151.55 احتمال يصعد فوقها ثم ينزل لل 150 ويواصل صعود 
> الله اعلم _

  
يرجى نقل الجزء المقتبس   واضافة اي تعديلات جديده او ملاحظات يذكرها الاخ جميل
ولا تنسوا اخونا جميل من الدعاء عن ظهر قلب  
ولا تنسوا   انه  اذا دعيت لاخوك لمسلم  بالغيب   تدعولك الملائكه  :Regular Smile: 
يعني  الدعاء  ذو اتجاهين  يا متداولين الفوريكس  :Regular Smile:  
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق الدائم اخي جميل  ولجميع الاخوة

----------


## toty

الان استأذنكم  للذهاب الى  العمل

----------


## aljameel

ارجو رفع الستوب لتوصية الدولار ين لل 98.20 او الاغلاق  
لانه احتمال ينزل لل 97.40 لو نزل تحت 98.40 احتمال 
او عمل بيع وفكه عند 97.40  
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> ابومروان هذا النزول طبيعي للمجنون واليورو ين

 ماعليهم خوف تطمئن بأذن الله لاهدافهم ضع بطيخه صيفي بطنك 
المهم الستوب طالعين غصب عنهم 
الي خايف منه الدولار ين لاني واضع الستوب صغير استعجلت فيه

----------


## aljameel

> اخى مروان طمنا على الدولار فرنك ما احد قالى كيف اسوى هيدج ؟ هل هناك امر للهيدج ولا لازم اعمل صفقه معاكسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظظ

 لحضه اخي

----------


## saud33

ماشاء الله اليورو استرالي  ماشي ولا احلى

----------


## aljameel

المهم بالنسبة للدولار ين لاتعملو ولاشي الا رفع الستوب لل   98.20  لا اغلاق ولا بيع   وتوكلو على الله   لو لا قدر الله وضرب الستوب  ممكن شراءه من 97.40 + - تقريبا   والستوب 97  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ماشاء الله اليورو استرالي ماشي ولا احلى

 الحمد لله  
اذا أنت داخلت فيه شراء اقولك مبرووووك المهم ار فع الستوب مع كل ارتفاع 
وراقبه عند 1.8000 + - تقريبا و 1.8100 + - تقريبا 
اما يرتد من احدهم لاهداف النزول او يواصل صعود واهدافه فوووق 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم ساعة وسأعود بأذن الله

----------


## rebel_man

ايه اخبار الدولار فرنك ؟

----------


## hiboo

صباح الخير جميل بارك الله فيك ومشكور على جهودك معنا وهل الكيبل دولار اذا كسر 5090 بينزل الى تحت او اهدافه بتظل ماشية الى اعلى والى متى الصعود هذا انا عندى بيع من تحت مرة ومخسرانى هل اتخلص منها وارجع اشترى من جديد عشان اعوض الخسارة

----------


## رشدي

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_   _اليورو الاسترالي_  _والله اعلم_  _متوقع يصعد لحدود 1.8000 ويرتد ومنها ندخل بيع مره اخرى والستوب 1.8050 ومن بعده نقدم الستوب_  _او يصعد لحدود 1.8080 لل 1.8100 ويرتد_   _مجرد يرتد بيع والستوب 1.8150_  _او الاستوب الذي يناسبك_     _من اراد دخول شراء هذا شأنه يضع استوب مناسب له_  _انا توصيتي بيع من 1.8000 والهدف بأذن الله 1.7600 والهدف الثاني 1.7400_  _الاهداف كبيرة ولاكن هذا الي شايفه_  _والله الموفق_  _---------------------------_  _الباوند دولار_  _الكيبل_  _متوقع والله اعلم يصعد بأذن الله لل1.5185 و 1.5240_  _واحتمال يواصل 1.5300 واحتمال اكثر_  _الستوب 1.4990_  _والله الموفق_  _---------------------_  _المجنون_  _والله اعلم_   _متوقع يصعد لل 151.50 و 152 واحتمال اكثر_  _الستوب_   _147_  _او الستوب الذي يناسبك_  _والله الموفق_  _-------------------_  _اليورو دولار_  _والله اعلم_  _متوقع يصعد بأذن الله لل 1.3430 و 1.3480_  _سأضع استوبان_  _1.3260_  _1.3185_  _لانه الستوب الاول قريب من السعر الحالي وضعته للاحتمالات_  _والله الموفق_  _---------------------_   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم___    _الدولار ين_  _السعر الحالي 98.58_  _انا من قبل وصيت عليه وقلت شراء من 98 اذا نزل ونزل لها_  _الان شراء والله اعلم من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل_  _الهدف بأذن الله 100.40 واحتمال اكثر او القناعة_  _الستوب 97.90_  _والله الموفق_  _----------------_    _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم___    _اليورو ين_  _هذا الجوز انا اعشقة قريب للقلب_  _السعر الحالي_  _131.50_  _المتوقع والله اعلم صعود_  _الشراء من 131.50 لل 131_  _الهدف بأذن الله_  _134.30_  _الستوب_  _129.80_  _والله الموفق_  _----------------_  _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_  _الدولار ين_  _السعر الحالي 98.58_  _انا من قبل وصيت عليه وقلت شراء من 98 اذا نزل ونزل لها_  _الان شراء والله اعلم من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل_  _الهدف بأذن الله 100.40 واحتمال اكثر او القناعة_  _الستوب 97.90_  _والله الموفق_  _--------------_  _الدولار فرنك_  _والله اعلم_  _متوقع ينزل واهدافه بأذن الله_  _1.1260_  _1.1180_  _واحتمال اكثر_  _الستوب_  _1.1438_   _والله الموفق_   _للمشاهدة__صباح الخير على الجميع_

----------


## رشدي

> هذه توصية صغيرونه 
> تاكيد للمجنون شراء من السعر الحالي 
> الهدف بأذن الله 150.10  
> الستوب 
> 148.70 
> والله الموفق

      

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    وهذه الحاق لتوصية المجنون  بأذن الله اذا وصل هدفه 151.50 وارتد منها طبعا اذا ماواصل لل 152  المهم متوقع يرتد من اعلى قمه يصلها وينزل لل 150 ومنها يتم الشراء مرة اخرى   اذا واصل نزول اكثر فرضا تحت 149.50 يفضل الابتعاد عنه   والهدف بأذن الله 152.20 لل 153   والله الموفق

  

> المجنون والله اعلم هدفه العام 158 بأذن الله متى يصله الله اعلم 
> المهم يكون فوق 151.55 احتمال يصعد فوقها ثم ينزل لل 150 ويواصل صعود 
> الله اعلم

      

> المهم بالنسبة للدولار ين لاتعملو ولاشي الا رفع الستوب لل     98.20    لا اغلاق ولا بيع     وتوكلو على الله     لو لا قدر الله وضرب الستوب    ممكن شراءه من 97.40 + - تقريبا     والستوب 97     والله الموفق

     الملحقات
يوم سعيد على الجميع
--------------------------------------------------
الأخبار
الساعة الآن 7.30 بتوقيت ام الدنيا
ننتظر افتتاح لندن بعد ساعة ونصف تقريبا
بأنتظار خبر على اليورو قليل الأهمية بعد ساعة وربع والتوقع ايجابى
بعد ساعتين تقريبا خبر متوسط الاهمية على الفرنك والتوقع ايجابى
*تأثير الأخبار هو وقتى على حركة الأسعار

----------


## saleh1

صباح الخير بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## راجي البشاير

اخي الجميل اذا بالامكان تفتي لنا بالكيبل في نزوله هل يواصل النزول ام سيرتد ويواصل للاعلى 
لدي عقود بيع  
شاكر لك تواجدك الاكثر من رائع

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي للحين توصيتك ان نرفع الستوب ولا للحين اخليه نفس ما اهوه 97.90 ???  

> المهم بالنسبة للدولار ين لاتعملو ولاشي الا رفع الستوب لل   98.20  لا اغلاق ولا بيع   وتوكلو على الله   لو لا قدر الله وضرب الستوب  ممكن شراءه من 97.40 + - تقريبا   والستوب 97   والله الموفق

----------


## miez

صباحك سكر عمي الجميل شو رأيك بأخبار الفائدة اليوم؟
سلام

----------


## رشدي

لله يا شيخ تكون موجود الحين  
بعض الأخوة عالقين بيع من نقطة 149.30  واريد اساعدهم  دبرنى

----------


## solo90515

الله يعطيك العافية اخي الجميل
اخبار الاسترالي دولار صعود ولا نزول

----------


## saud33

ياشباب ابومروان ماهو متواجد اليوم الصبح في  وحده من مشاركاته قال انه راح يطلع اجازه وبيرحع الاثنين

----------


## saud33

ياشباب ابومروان ماهو متواجد اليوم الصبح في وحده من مشاركاته قال
انه راح يطلع اجازه وبيرحع الاثنين

----------


## toty

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel    _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_    _اليورو الاسترالي_   _والله اعلم_   _متوقع يصعد لحدود 1.8000 ويرتد ومنها ندخل بيع مره اخرى والستوب 1.8050 ومن بعده نقدم الستوب_   _او يصعد لحدود 1.8080 لل 1.8100 ويرتد_    _مجرد يرتد بيع والستوب 1.8150_   _او الاستوب الذي يناسبك_      _من اراد دخول شراء هذا شأنه يضع استوب مناسب له_   _انا توصيتي بيع من 1.8000 والهدف بأذن الله 1.7600 والهدف الثاني 1.7400_   _الاهداف كبيرة ولاكن هذا الي شايفه_   _والله الموفق_   _---------------------------_   _الباوند دولار_   _الكيبل_   _متوقع والله اعلم يصعد بأذن الله لل1.5185 و 1.5240_   _واحتمال يواصل 1.5300 واحتمال اكثر_   _الستوب 1.4990_   _والله الموفق_   _---------------------_   _المجنون_   _والله اعلم_    _متوقع يصعد لل 151.50 و 152 واحتمال اكثر_   _الستوب_    _147_   _او الستوب الذي يناسبك_   _والله الموفق_   _-------------------_   _اليورو دولار_   _والله اعلم_   _متوقع يصعد بأذن الله لل 1.3430 و 1.3480_   _سأضع استوبان_   _1.3260_   _1.3185_   _لانه الستوب الاول قريب من السعر الحالي وضعته للاحتمالات_   _والله الموفق_   _---------------------_    _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_   _ الدولار ين_  _السعر الحالي 98.58_  _انا من قبل وصيت عليه وقلت شراء من 98 اذا نزل ونزل لها_  _الان شراء والله اعلم من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل_  _الهدف بأذن الله 100.40 واحتمال اكثر او القناعة_  _الستوب 97.90_  _والله الموفق_  _----------------_    _ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_   _اليورو ين_  _هذا الجوز انا اعشقة قريب للقلب_  _السعر الحالي_  _131.50_  _المتوقع والله اعلم صعود_  _الشراء من 131.50 لل 131_  _الهدف بأذن الله_  _134.30_  _الستوب_  _129.80_  _والله الموفق_  _----------------_  _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_  _الدولار ين_  _السعر الحالي 98.58_  _انا من قبل وصيت عليه وقلت شراء من 98 اذا نزل ونزل لها_  _الان شراء والله اعلم من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل_  _الهدف بأذن الله 100.40 واحتمال اكثر او القناعة_  _الستوب 97.90_  _والله الموفق_  _--------------_  _الدولار فرنك_  _والله اعلم_  _متوقع ينزل واهدافه بأذن الله_  _1.1260_  _1.1180_  _واحتمال اكثر_  _الستوب_  _1.1438_  _والله الموفق_   _للمشاهدة_ _صباح الخير على الجميع_

 الملحقااااات :  

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _هذه توصية صغيرونه 
> تاكيد للمجنون شراء من السعر الحالي 
> الهدف بأذن الله 150.10  
> الستوب 
> 148.70 
> والله الموفق_     
> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم     وهذه الحاق لتوصية المجنون  بأذن الله اذا وصل هدفه 151.50 وارتد منها طبعا اذا ماواصل لل 152  المهم متوقع يرتد من اعلى قمه يصلها وينزل لل 150 ومنها يتم الشراء مرة اخرى   اذا واصل نزول اكثر فرضا تحت 149.50 يفضل الابتعاد عنه   والهدف بأذن الله 152.20 لل 153  والله الموفق_ 
> ...

----------


## toty

اليورو دولار   والله اعلم   متوقع يصعد بأذن الله لل 1.3430 و 1.3480   سأضع استوبان   1.3260   1.3185   لانه الستوب الاول قريب من السعر الحالي وضعته للاحتمالات   والله الموفق      مبروووك لمن دخل بالتوصيه تم تحقيق الهدف الاول  وعقبال الثاني

----------


## mmhosny

بارك الله فيك يا ابو مروان... 
جزاك الله عنا خيرا".....اتمنى لك سفر موفق....لا تنسانا من صالح دعائك

----------


## mostafa_anwr

يرجع بالسلامة ان شاء الله

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

السلام عليكم
ايش اخبار المجنون ياشباب هل في توصية عليه

----------


## saud33

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel    _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_    _اليورو الاسترالي_   _والله اعلم_   _متوقع يصعد لحدود 1.8000 ويرتد ومنها ندخل بيع مره اخرى والستوب 1.8050 ومن بعده نقدم الستوب_   _او يصعد لحدود 1.8080 لل 1.8100 ويرتد_    _مجرد يرتد بيع والستوب 1.8150_   _او الاستوب الذي يناسبك_      _من اراد دخول شراء هذا شأنه يضع استوب مناسب له_   _انا توصيتي بيع من 1.8000 والهدف بأذن الله 1.7600 والهدف الثاني 1.7400_   _الاهداف كبيرة ولاكن هذا الي شايفه_   _والله الموفق_   _---------------------------_   _الباوند دولار_   _الكيبل_   _متوقع والله اعلم يصعد بأذن الله لل1.5185 و 1.5240_   _واحتمال يواصل 1.5300 واحتمال اكثر_   _الستوب 1.4990_   _والله الموفق_   _---------------------_   _المجنون_   _والله اعلم_    _متوقع يصعد لل 151.50 و 152 واحتمال اكثر_   _الستوب_    _147_   _او الستوب الذي يناسبك_   _والله الموفق_   _-------------------_   _اليورو دولار_   _والله اعلم_   _متوقع يصعد بأذن الله لل 1.3430 و 1.3480_   _سأضع استوبان_   _1.3260_   _1.3185_   _لانه الستوب الاول قريب من السعر الحالي وضعته للاحتمالات_   _والله الموفق_   _---------------------_    _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_   _ الدولار ين_  _السعر الحالي 98.58_  _انا من قبل وصيت عليه وقلت شراء من 98 اذا نزل ونزل لها_  _الان شراء والله اعلم من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل_  _الهدف بأذن الله 100.40 واحتمال اكثر او القناعة_  _الستوب 97.90_  _والله الموفق_  _----------------_    _ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_   _اليورو ين_  _هذا الجوز انا اعشقة قريب للقلب_  _السعر الحالي_  _131.50_  _المتوقع والله اعلم صعود_  _الشراء من 131.50 لل 131_  _الهدف بأذن الله_  _134.30_  _الستوب_  _129.80_  _والله الموفق_  _----------------_  _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_  _الدولار ين_  _السعر الحالي 98.58_  _انا من قبل وصيت عليه وقلت شراء من 98 اذا نزل ونزل لها_  _الان شراء والله اعلم من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل_  _الهدف بأذن الله 100.40 واحتمال اكثر او القناعة_  _الستوب 97.90_  _والله الموفق_  _--------------_  _الدولار فرنك_  _والله اعلم_  _متوقع ينزل واهدافه بأذن الله_  _1.1260_  _1.1180_  _واحتمال اكثر_  _الستوب_  _1.1438_  _والله الموفق_   _للمشاهدة_ _صباح الخير على الجميع_

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  ارجو معذرتي لعدم التواجد يوم الخميس والجمعة بداعي السفر  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الف مبرووووووووووووك للتوصيات وتحقيق اهدافها  الدولار فرنك مبروووووووك تحقيق اهدافه  الكيبل مبرووووووووووووووك تحقيق اهداف  اليورو ين مبرووووووووك تحقيق اهدافه  اليورو دولار مبرووووووووك تحقيق اهدافه  الدولار ين مبروووووووووك اقترب من الهدف وبعدها نزل   وبأذن الاسبوع القادم للهدف  المجنون مبرووووووووك وصل 151 قبل ب 50 ونزل  الاسبوع القادم بأذن الله للهدف  اليورو استرالي لم يصل لمنطقة البيع وسأضع فيه توصية  الحمد والشكر لله وحده

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.3266  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.3450  1.3600  الستوب   1.3180  افضل مناطق الشراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل من هذا السعر قريب من 1.3200 والله اعلم   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووووووووك لمن صبر  الحمد لله تحققت الاهداف  بتوفيق الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  توصية ليوم الاثنين  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  98.46  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  شراءءءءءءء  الستوب  97.90  الاهداف بأذن الله  100  100.40  اهداف ابعد بأذن الله  101.30  102  104  والله الموفق  الربح بالقناعة او الاهداف  الستوب قريب 56 نقطة لا خوف منه بأذن الله

----------


## 1عبدالله

عمنا الجميل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو تقبل متابعتى ولى ملحوظة ارجو عدم الزعل انت بتقول يااخى ان الاستوب قريب 56 لان ان شاء الله لاخوف من الزوج لكن عند تحديد الاستوب كتبت 87.90 وكده مسافة جامدة اسف الا اذا انا كنت فاهم غلط ولك كل احترامى اخى الفاضل

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.7744  المتوقع والله اعلم نزول  الستوب  1.7833  الهدف بأذن الله   1.7410  والله الموفق  الستوب 70 نقطة   والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## mmhosny

> عمنا الجميل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو تقبل متابعتى ولى ملحوظة ارجو عدم الزعل انت بتقول يااخى ان الاستوب قريب 56 لان ان شاء الله لاخوف من الزوج لكن عند تحديد الاستوب كتبت 87.90 وكده مسافة جامدة اسف الا اذا انا كنت فاهم غلط ولك كل احترامى اخى الفاضل

 أخي ...اظن ابو مروان يقصد 97.90 
........................................... :Good:  
حمدا" لله على السلامه و اتمني الا تكون نسيت اخوتك من دعائك 
أسبوع موفق ان شاء الله :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> عمنا الجميل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو تقبل متابعتى ولى ملحوظة ارجو عدم الزعل انت بتقول يااخى ان الاستوب قريب 56 لان ان شاء الله لاخوف من الزوج لكن عند تحديد الاستوب كتبت 87.90 وكده مسافة جامدة اسف الا اذا انا كنت فاهم غلط ولك كل احترامى اخى الفاضل

 شكرا لك اخي على التنبيه عدلت المشاركة فعلا فيه غلط الصح 97.90

----------


## aljameel

> أخي ...اظن ابو مروان يقصد 97.90 
> ........................................... 
> حمدا" لله على السلامه و اتمني الا تكون نسيت اخوتك من دعائك 
> أسبوع موفق ان شاء الله

 الله يسلمك اخي 
والله كنت شايل همكم والحمد الله التوصيات تحققت اهدافها ومن لم يتحقق اهدافه بأذن الله ييتحقق هذا الاسبوع ولو خوف منهم

----------


## solo90515

> عمنا الجميل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو تقبل متابعتى ولى ملحوظة ارجو عدم الزعل انت بتقول يااخى ان الاستوب قريب 56 لان ان شاء الله لاخوف من الزوج لكن عند تحديد الاستوب كتبت 87.90 وكده مسافة جامدة اسف الا اذا انا كنت فاهم غلط ولك كل احترامى اخى الفاضل

   
أخي العزيز
بعد اذن الملك بو مروان هو يقصد الاستوب 97.90 والله اعلم

----------


## mmhosny

> الله يسلمك اخي 
> والله كنت شايل همكم والحمد الله التوصيات تحققت اهدافها ومن لم يتحقق اهدافه بأذن الله ييتحقق هذا الاسبوع ولو خوف منهم

  
بارك الله فيك و جمعنا معا" على الحوض باذن الله.. 
معلش اسف على الازعاج...ما هي رؤيتك للباوند دولار و اليورو دولار...اليسوا للبيع...و هل ستضع لهم توصيه باذن الله. 
انا أعتقد انهم سوف يفتحون عل جاب كبير لأسفل و يتم تغطية الجاب و من ثم يتم الهبوط مره أخرى...هل تحليلي هذا صحيح و لا تخاريف... 
شكرا" :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك و جمعنا معا" على الحوض باذن الله.. 
> معلش اسف على الازعاج...ما هي رؤيتك للباوند دولار و اليورو دولار...اليسوا للبيع...و هل ستضع لهم توصيه باذن الله. 
> انا أعتقد انهم سوف يفتحون عل جاب كبير لأسفل و يتم تغطية الجاب و من ثم يتم الهبوط مره أخرى...هل تحليلي هذا صحيح و لا تخاريف... 
> شكرا"

 بأذن الله سأضع لهم توصيات

----------


## solo90515

الحمد لله على السلامة بو مروان الغالي
الله يجزيك الخير ممكن رايك الاسترالي دولار - اليورو باوند

----------


## Evanho

يا ابو مروان
انا عايز رايك فى الدولار فرانك
هو الان 1.1056
و عندى عقدين شراء على 1.1283 و 1.1230 
قولى اعمل ايه ؟
و ايه تصورك ليه فى الفترة اللى جاية على المدى القريب و البعيد

----------


## راجي البشاير

الحمدلله على السلامه بو مروان 
ياليت تشوف لنا الكيبل اذا فيه امل يصحح الاسبوع القادم

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله على السلامة بو مروان الغالي
> الله يجزيك الخير ممكن رايك الاسترالي دولار - اليورو باوند

 اليورو باوند 
اتوقع والله اعلم يصعد لل 8990 ثم ينزل 8670 كهدف 
الاسترالي دولار عنده هدف 7770 اتوقع ينزل ثم يذهب للهدف والله اعلم

----------


## mostafa_anwr

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اى الاخبار بالنسبة لليورو ين الاسبوع القادم

----------


## aljameel

> يا ابو مروان
> انا عايز رايك فى الدولار فرانك
> هو الان 1.1056
> و عندى عقدين شراء على 1.1283 و 1.1230 
> قولى اعمل ايه ؟
> و ايه تصورك ليه فى الفترة اللى جاية على المدى القريب و البعيد

 والله اعلم المفروض ماينزل اكثر 1.1160 ويصعد ولاكن كسرها ونزل 
الان والله اعلم اتوقع ماينزل اكثر من 1.0900  اذا كان عنده نيت مواصلة نزول واتوقع من بعدها يصعد 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اى الاخبار بالنسبة لليورو ين الاسبوع القادم

  
هلا مصطفى سأنزل له توصية قبل افتتاح السوق 
الاتجاه العام صاعد لل 137 و 144 فووووووووووووق والله اعلم

----------


## mostafa_anwr

منتظرين يا عم جميل يا عسل

----------


## aljameel

الكل يسأل عن الكيبل واليورو دولار  بالنسبة للكيبل عنده هدفان سيذهب لهم 1.5410 و 1.5650   لا محالة اجباري يذهب لهم والله اعلم  واليورو دولار عنده هدف 1.4100  ولاكن افضل ننتظر يفتح السوق ومن بعدها احدد نقطة الدخول  والله الموفق

----------


## mostafa_anwr

متابعين معاك ياغالى لى سؤال الاسبوع القادم حتركز على حاجة معينة ولا كلة؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  والله اعلم الاتجاه صاعد  السعر الحالي سعر اغلاق يوم الجمعة   149.96  سأضع استوبان   148.70  147  اهدافه بأذن الله  151  151.40  152.40  وهدف بعيد اجباري يذهب له والله اعلم   158  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> متابعين معاك ياغالى لى سؤال الاسبوع القادم حتركز على حاجة معينة ولا كلة؟؟؟

 على كله أن شاء الله

----------


## mostafa_anwr

بارك الله لك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو فرنك  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.5068  والله اعلم متوقع يصعد  الستوب  1.5047  الاهداف بأذن الله   1.5150  1.5200  والله الموفق  الستوب 20 نقطة  والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## معن طارق

اخي ابو مروان تضاربت الاراء حول افتتاح اليورو جاب فوق او جاب تحت
ما رايك دام فضلك

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابو مروان تضاربت الاراء حول افتتاح اليورو جاب فوق او جاب تحت
> ما رايك دام فضلك

 اخي صعب الحكم علية افتتاح قاب تحت ولا فوق 
ولاكن المفروض ينزل حتى يواصل صعوده  
واتوقع يفتح على نزول وسنراقبه ونحدد أن شاء الله نقطة دخول جيدة 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.6831  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  الستوب   1.6640  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.7100  1.7300  1.7500  1.7650  لا للاستعجال بالشراء  الشراء مع النزول ويحتاج صبر   استغلال النزول بالشراء لان اهدافه كبيرة بأذن الله  فرص كثيرة فاتت عليكم الاسبوع الفائت لانكم لاتصبرون  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  6035  الشراء مع النزول  يفضل الشراء لو نزل من  5750 تقريبا او قريب من الستوب  الستوب  5480  الهدف بأذن الله   6230  والله الموفق

----------


## ابو راجي

اخي ابو مروان الله يمسيك بالخير يا غالي

----------


## راجي البشاير

يجزاك الله كل خير يابو مروان 
ربنا يوفقك وين ماوجهت وجهك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  توصية ليوم الاثنين الدولار ين السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة 98.46 والله اعلم متوقع صعود شراءءءءءءء الستوب 97.90 الاهداف بأذن الله 100 100.40 اهداف ابعد بأذن الله 101.30 102 104 والله الموفق الربح بالقناعة او الاهداف الستوب قريب 56 نقطة لا خوف منه بأذن الله ---------------------  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة 1.7744 المتوقع والله اعلم نزول الستوب 1.7833 الهدف بأذن الله  1.7410 والله الموفق الستوب 70 نقطة  والله يرزقنا جميعا ----------------------------  الكل يسأل عن الكيبل واليورو دولار  بالنسبة للكيبل عنده هدفان سيذهب لهم 1.5410 و 1.5650  لا محالة اجباري يذهب لهم والله اعلم واليورو دولار عنده هدف 1.4100 ولاكن افضل ننتظر يفتح السوق ومن بعدها احدد نقطة الدخول والله الموفق  -------------------------------------  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم الاتجاه صاعد السعر الحالي سعر اغلاق يوم الجمعة  149.96 سأضع استوبان  148.70 147 اهدافه بأذن الله 151 151.40 152.40 وهدف بعيد اجباري يذهب له والله اعلم  158 والله الموفق  ---------------------  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو فرنك السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة 1.5068 والله اعلم متوقع يصعد الستوب 1.5047 الاهداف بأذن الله  1.5150 1.5200 والله الموفق الستوب 20 نقطة والله يرزقنا جميعا -------------  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة 1.6831 المتوقع والله اعلم صعود الستوب  1.6640 الاهداف بأذن الله 1.7100 1.7300 1.7500 1.7650 لا للاستعجال بالشراء الشراء مع النزول ويحتاج صبر استغلال النزول بالشراء لان اهدافه كبيرة  بأذن الله فرص كثيرة فاتت عليكم الاسبوع الفائت  لانكم لاتصبرون والله الموفق ----------------  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار المتوقع والله اعلم صعود السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة 6035 الشراء مع النزول يفضل الشراء لو نزل من 5750 تقريبا او قريب من الستوب الستوب 5480 الهدف بأذن الله  6230 والله الموفق

----------


## زياد الحسن

سلام عليكم  كيفك اخ بو موروان   عندي عقد بيع علي المجنون من سعر 148شو ابتنصح اخرج منها  ام انتظر  ولكلك جزيل الشكر

----------


## toty

الأخ العزيز جميل حمدلله على سلامتك  والف الف الف الف مبروك تحقيق التوصيات  الله يوفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه ويكتبلك الاجر  كاملا  لمساعدتي ومساعدة اخواني اعضاء المنتدى  بصراحه عن نفسي كنت زعلان شوي لاني توقعتك تدخل  بعد الاثنين  بس الحمدلله  لحقنا عليك قبل لا يفتح السوق   :Regular Smile:  الله لا يحرمنا منك ولا يحرمك الاجر والمثوبة قول امين  اخي جميل بالنسبة للتوصيات التي وضعتها لاحظت ان بعضها  قد ذكرت ان ننتظر فتح السوق والبعض  لا   مادري هل بعض التوصيات التي لم تذكر انتظار فتح السوق معناه ندخل على طول  او انك  وضعت التوصيات  وستقوم بتحديد نقاط دخوووول لجميع التوصيات عند فتح السوق؟؟    واحب اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على توصية  اليورو ين  وبصراحه عرفت ليش تحب هذا الزوج ومعاك حق تحبه  وبصراحه حبيته معاك   :Regular Smile:   بانتظار توصيته عند فتح السوق    اخي جميل  ذكرت التالي :  

> الكل يسأل عن الكيبل واليورو دولار  بالنسبة للكيبل عنده هدفان سيذهب لهم 1.5410 و 1.5650  لا محالة اجباري يذهب لهم والله اعلم  واليورو دولار عنده هدف 1.4100  ولاكن افضل ننتظر يفتح السوق ومن بعدها احدد نقطة الدخول  والله الموفق

 هل تقصد الانتظار  لفتح السوق  لكلا التوصيتين يعني الكيبل واليورو دولار  ولا فقط اليورو دولار ؟؟   وشكرا لك على سعة صدرك

----------


## mmhosny

أبو مروان... 
المجنون و الباوند دولار و اليورو دولار و غيرهم...متوقع يفتحون على جاب لا يقل عن 150 الى 200 نقطه اسفل....ماذا نفعل في صفقة المجنون أو أي صفقه بها جاب 
شكرا"

----------


## almjd

بارك الله فيك ياابومروان

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
اسبوع موفق بأذن الله للجميع

----------


## aljameel

للمغامر مثلي الكيبل بيع والستوب 1.5305 
السعر الحالي 1.5211 
واكرر للمغامر 
والله الموفق 
والربح بالقناعة

----------


## Abo Maged

مساء الفل ياأبومروان ماشاء الله عليك 
ممكن رأيك في الدولار كندي للأهمية متعلق شراء فيه ومش عارف أخرج ولاانتظر

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة عم جميل نستغل نزول اليورو ين للشراء

----------


## aljameel

> عم جميل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة عم جميل نستغل نزول اليورو ين للشراء

 ياعم مصطفى لا تستعجل حاول بقدر المستطاع اخذه من تحت وجزءها عقودك 
واراك عند 137  و 144 بأذن الله قول يارب

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الفل ياأبومروان ماشاء الله عليك 
> ممكن رأيك في الدولار كندي للأهمية متعلق شراء فيه ومش عارف أخرج ولاانتظر

 شراء من كم

----------


## Abo Maged

1.1719

----------


## solo90515

كيف الحال يالملك عسى انك بخير ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> 1.1719

 اذا حسابك يسمح ويتحمل لو نزل كمان اتركه بأذن الله يرجع لمشتراك والله اعلم 
لانه تقريبا نازل بما فيه الكفاية المفروض يرتد 
الصبر جميل

----------


## aljameel

> كيف الحال يالملك عسى انك بخير ان شاء الله

 الحمد لله بخير عساك بخير

----------


## mostafa_anwr

يارب

----------


## Abo Maged

> اذا حسابك يسمح ويتحمل لو نزل كمان اتركه بأذن الله يرجع لمشتراك والله اعلم 
> لانه تقريبا نازل بما فيه الكفاية المفروض يرتد 
> الصبر جميل

  شكرا لك ياابومروان ومالجديد عندك ياكبيرنا

----------


## aljameel

> الأخ العزيز جميل حمدلله على سلامتك  والف الف الف الف مبروك تحقيق التوصيات  الله يوفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه ويكتبلك الاجر كاملا لمساعدتي ومساعدة اخواني اعضاء المنتدى  بصراحه عن نفسي كنت زعلان شوي لاني توقعتك تدخل بعد الاثنين بس الحمدلله لحقنا عليك قبل لا يفتح السوق  الله لا يحرمنا منك ولا يحرمك الاجر والمثوبة قول امين  اخي جميل بالنسبة للتوصيات التي وضعتها لاحظت ان بعضها قد ذكرت ان ننتظر فتح السوق والبعض لا مادري هل بعض التوصيات التي لم تذكر انتظار فتح السوق معناه ندخل على طول او انك وضعت التوصيات وستقوم بتحديد نقاط دخوووول لجميع التوصيات عند فتح السوق؟؟    واحب اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على توصية اليورو ين وبصراحه عرفت ليش تحب هذا الزوج ومعاك حق تحبه وبصراحه حبيته معاك   بانتظار توصيته عند فتح السوق   اخي جميل ذكرت التالي :  هل تقصد الانتظار لفتح السوق لكلا التوصيتين يعني الكيبل واليورو دولار ولا فقط اليورو دولار ؟؟   وشكرا لك على سعة صدرك

  
هلا اخي 
جزاك الله خير 
بالنسبة للتوصيات الي بشوف الستوب قريب احخل وتوكل على الله 
بالنسبة للمجنون الاهداف التي ذكرتها بأذن الله سيذهب لها لا محاله ولاكن استغلال اي نزول ودخول شراء على دفعات توزيع الصفقة على كذا مشترى افضل لو نزل نعزز وهكذا
الصعود صاعد غصب عنه موبكيفه ولقال ابومروان غصب عنه يعني غصب عنه ههههه 
الكيبل واليورو دولار يفضل الشراء من تحت هم لهم اهداف فوق ولاكن اتوقع من تصحيح او نزول ثم صعود والله اعلم  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا لك ياابومروان ومالجديد عندك ياكبيرنا

 حاول تقتنص المجنون لو نزل والدولار ين ستوبه قريب اليورو استرالي ممتاز واليورو فرنك الستوب 20 نقطة اختار مايناسبك

----------


## solo90515

> الحمد لله بخير عساك بخير

 الاسترالي دولار شو وضعه يالغالي الحين

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ابو مروان ايه توقعاتك للباوند دولار ؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    توصية ليوم الاثنين    الدولار ين    السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة    98.46    والله اعلم متوقع صعود    شراءءءءءءء    الستوب    97.90    الاهداف بأذن الله    100    100.40    اهداف ابعد بأذن الله    101.30    102    104    والله الموفق    الربح بالقناعة او الاهداف    الستوب قريب 56 نقطة لا خوف منه بأذن الله    ---------------------     بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    اليورو استرالي     السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة     1.7744     المتوقع والله اعلم نزول     الستوب     1.7833     الهدف بأذن الله      1.7410     والله الموفق     الستوب 70 نقطة      والله يرزقنا جميعا     ----------------------------      الكل يسأل عن الكيبل واليورو دولار    بالنسبة للكيبل عنده هدفان سيذهب لهم 1.5410 و 1.5650   لا محالة اجباري يذهب لهم والله اعلم       واليورو دولار عنده هدف 1.4100     ولاكن افضل ننتظر يفتح السوق ومن بعدها احدد نقطة الدخول     والله الموفق      -------------------------------------      بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم     المجنون     والله اعلم الاتجاه صاعد     السعر الحالي سعر اغلاق يوم الجمعة      149.96     سأضع استوبان      148.70     147     اهدافه بأذن الله     151     151.40     152.40     وهدف بعيد اجباري يذهب له والله اعلم      158     والله الموفق      ---------------------      بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    اليورو فرنك     السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة     1.5068     والله اعلم متوقع يصعد     الستوب     1.5047     الاهداف بأذن الله      1.5150     1.5200     والله الموفق     الستوب 20 نقطة     والله يرزقنا جميعا     -------------      بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    الباوند فرنك     السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة     1.6831     المتوقع والله اعلم صعود     الستوب      1.6640     الاهداف بأذن الله     1.7100     1.7300     1.7500     1.7650     لا للاستعجال بالشراء     الشراء مع النزول ويحتاج صبر     استغلال النزول بالشراء لان اهدافه كبيرة  بأذن الله       فرص كثيرة فاتت عليكم الاسبوع الفائت  لانكم لاتصبرون       والله الموفق     ----------------      بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    النيوزلندي دولار     المتوقع والله اعلم صعود     السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة     6035     الشراء مع النزول     يفضل الشراء لو نزل من     5750 تقريبا او قريب من الستوب     الستوب     5480     الهدف بأذن الله      6230     والله الموفق

 للمشااااااااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان ايه توقعاتك للباوند دولار ؟

 الان صعب الحكم عليه 
الاتجاه العام صاعد لل 410 و 650 ولاكن المفروض ينزل ومن بعدها يواصل صعود 
ولو صعد الان اتوقع مايصعد اكثر من 1.5300 والله اعلم 
اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترالي دولار شو وضعه يالغالي الحين

 ارجع بالصفحات للخلف صفحتين ثلاث بتلاقي اجابة لااحد الاخوان علية 
هو الاتجاه العام صاعد 7230 كهدف بس اتوقع نزول 6750 تقريبا  ومن بعدها يصعد للهدف 
وليست دعوة للبع

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   توصية ليوم الاثنين   الدولار ين   السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة   98.46   والله اعلم متوقع صعود   شراءءءءءءء   الستوب   97.90   الاهداف بأذن الله   100   100.40   اهداف ابعد بأذن الله   101.30   102   104   والله الموفق   الربح بالقناعة او الاهداف   الستوب قريب 56 نقطة لا خوف منه بأذن الله   ---------------------    بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو استرالي   السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة   1.7744   المتوقع والله اعلم نزول   الستوب   1.7833   الهدف بأذن الله    1.7410   والله الموفق   الستوب 70 نقطة    والله يرزقنا جميعا   ----------------------------    الكل يسأل عن الكيبل واليورو دولار   بالنسبة للكيبل عنده هدفان سيذهب لهم 1.5410 و 1.5650  لا محالة اجباري يذهب لهم والله اعلم   واليورو دولار عنده هدف 1.4100   ولاكن افضل ننتظر يفتح السوق ومن بعدها احدد نقطة الدخول   والله الموفق    -------------------------------------    بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   المجنون   والله اعلم الاتجاه صاعد   السعر الحالي سعر اغلاق يوم الجمعة    149.96   سأضع استوبان    148.70   147   اهدافه بأذن الله   151   151.40   152.40   وهدف بعيد اجباري يذهب له والله اعلم    158   والله الموفق    ---------------------    بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو فرنك   السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة   1.5068   والله اعلم متوقع يصعد   الستوب   1.5047   الاهداف بأذن الله    1.5150   1.5200   والله الموفق   الستوب 20 نقطة   والله يرزقنا جميعا   -------------    بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الباوند فرنك   السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة   1.6831   المتوقع والله اعلم صعود   الستوب    1.6640   الاهداف بأذن الله   1.7100   1.7300   1.7500   1.7650   لا للاستعجال بالشراء   الشراء مع النزول ويحتاج صبر   استغلال النزول بالشراء لان اهدافه كبيرة بأذن الله   فرص كثيرة فاتت عليكم الاسبوع الفائت لانكم لاتصبرون   والله الموفق   ----------------    بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   النيوزلندي دولار   المتوقع والله اعلم صعود   السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة   6035   الشراء مع النزول   يفضل الشراء لو نزل من   5750 تقريبا او قريب من الستوب   الستوب   5480   الهدف بأذن الله    6230   والله الموفق

 للمشاااااااااااااهدة  شباب ساعدونا بالرفع

----------


## CheFX

> ارجع بالصفحات للخلف صفحتين ثلاث بتلاقي اجابة لااحد الاخوان علية 
> هو الاتجاه العام صاعد 7230 كهدف بس اتوقع نزول 6750 تقريبا ومن بعدها يصعد للهدف 
> وليست دعوة للبع

 الاخ جميل الله يعطيك الف عافيه 
لكن الاسترالي دولار سعره الحالي 0.7680

----------


## aljameel

> للمغامر مثلي الكيبل بيع والستوب 1.5305 
> السعر الحالي 1.5211 
> واكرر للمغامر 
> والله الموفق 
> والربح بالقناعة

 للمشاهدة 
هو الاتجاه العام صاعد لل 1.5410 و 1.5650 والله اعلم 
اتوقع ينزل يصحح نوع ما ويواصل صعود ولو صعد الان مااتوقع يصعد اكثر من 1.5300 
والله اعلم 
اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ جميل الله يعطيك الف عافيه 
> لكن الاسترالي دولار سعره الحالي 0.7680

 الظاهر اني غلطت بالارقام سارفعها لك الاجابة

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو باوند 
> اتوقع والله اعلم يصعد لل 8990 ثم ينزل 8670 كهدف 
> الاسترالي دولار عنده هدف 7770 اتوقع ينزل ثم يذهب للهدف والله اعلم

 للمشاهدة

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي ين  السعر الحالي  75.68  متوقع صعود والله اعلم  الستوب  74.25  الشراء مع النزول اذا نزل ويفضل قريب من الستوب لو نزل هل ينزل الله اعلم  الهدف بأذن الله   76.50  77  واحتمال اكثر  والله الموفق

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي نصحني بالاسترالي والين والمجنون ؟؟ بأذن الله مضمونين ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> يالغالي نصحني بالاسترالي والين والمجنون ؟؟ بأذن الله مضمونين ؟؟

 مافهمت ماتقصد اخي

----------


## بحريني88

هلا الغالي اقصد هل تنصحني ان ادخل في الاسترالي والين؟؟ 
وادخل في المجنون ؟؟ 
وهل بأذن الله رايحين للهدف ؟؟ 
هههههههههه اكبر الوساده على قولتك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليوم فيه جوز جديد   الدولار سويدي  USD SEK  متوقع والله اعلم نزول  افضل مناطق البيع قريب من الستوب  الستوب  7.9660  الهدف بالقناعة  لديه رأس وكتفين مقلوب اتوقع والله اعلم مو اقل من الف نقطة  للمراقبة  والله الموفق

----------


## 1عبدالله

جزاك الله بالخير يالغالى تعبك مع الناس عفا الله عنك

----------


## aljameel

> هلا الغالي اقصد هل تنصحني ان ادخل في الاسترالي والين؟؟ 
> وادخل في المجنون ؟؟ 
> وهل بأذن الله رايحين للهدف ؟؟ 
> هههههههههه اكبر الوساده على قولتك

 كبر الوسادة مافيه منهم خوف بأذن الله 
المجنون لو نزل عزز  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله بالخير يالغالى تعبك مع الناس عفا الله عنك

 وجزاك الله خير

----------


## Abo Maged

للأسف هذا الزوج غير موجود

----------


## بحريني88

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    توصية ليوم الاثنين    الدولار ين    السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة    98.46    والله اعلم متوقع صعود    شراءءءءءءء    الستوب    97.90    الاهداف بأذن الله    100    100.40    اهداف ابعد بأذن الله    101.30    102    104    والله الموفق    الربح بالقناعة او الاهداف    الستوب قريب 56 نقطة لا خوف منه بأذن الله    ---------------------     بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو استرالي    السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة    1.7744    المتوقع والله اعلم نزول    الستوب    1.7833    الهدف بأذن الله     1.7410    والله الموفق    الستوب 70 نقطة     والله يرزقنا جميعا    ----------------------------     الكل يسأل عن الكيبل واليورو دولار   بالنسبة للكيبل عنده هدفان سيذهب لهم 1.5410 و 1.5650  لا محالة اجباري يذهب لهم والله اعلم    واليورو دولار عنده هدف 1.4100    ولاكن افضل ننتظر يفتح السوق ومن بعدها احدد نقطة الدخول    والله الموفق     -------------------------------------     بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   المجنون    والله اعلم الاتجاه صاعد    السعر الحالي سعر اغلاق يوم الجمعة     149.96    سأضع استوبان     148.70    147    اهدافه بأذن الله    151    151.40    152.40    وهدف بعيد اجباري يذهب له والله اعلم     158    والله الموفق     ---------------------     بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو فرنك    السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة    1.5068    والله اعلم متوقع يصعد    الستوب    1.5047    الاهداف بأذن الله     1.5150    1.5200    والله الموفق    الستوب 20 نقطة    والله يرزقنا جميعا    -------------     بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الباوند فرنك    السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة    1.6831    المتوقع والله اعلم صعود    الستوب     1.6640    الاهداف بأذن الله    1.7100    1.7300    1.7500    1.7650    لا للاستعجال بالشراء    الشراء مع النزول ويحتاج صبر    استغلال النزول بالشراء لان اهدافه كبيرة بأذن الله    فرص كثيرة فاتت عليكم الاسبوع الفائت لانكم لاتصبرون    والله الموفق    ----------------     بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   النيوزلندي دولار    المتوقع والله اعلم صعود    السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة    6035    الشراء مع النزول    يفضل الشراء لو نزل من    5750 تقريبا او قريب من الستوب    الستوب    5480    الهدف بأذن الله     6230    والله الموفق                                   _  للمشاااااااااااااهدة

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي اهدافك بأذن الله مدتهه يوم واحد ولا اكثر ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير

----------


## aljameel

الدولار ين 98.20 + - متوقع يرتد من عندها والله اعلم  
الستوب كما بالتوصية 97.90 
ولاهداف كما هيا بأذن الله

----------


## Abo Maged

صباح الفل والياسمين ياأبومروان
مارؤيتك للمجنون الأن بارك الله فيك

----------


## Trail

> السلام عليكم 
> صباح الخير

  
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الفل والياسمين ياأبومروان
> مارؤيتك للمجنون الأن بارك الله فيك

 لا تخاف منه بأذن الله للاهداف 
لو ينزل مهما ينزل بيصعد والله اعلم

----------


## Trail

> الدولار ين 98.20 + - متوقع يرتد من عندها والله اعلم  
> الستوب كما بالتوصية 97.90 
> ولاهداف كما هيا بأذن الله

  
بارك الله فيك 
هل تنصح بالشراء الان 
98.410

----------


## Abo Maged

جزاك الله خيرا ياأستاذنا والله الواحد ماعارف يشكرك أزاي لكن دعوة صادقة من القلب افضل من مليون كلمة شكر بارك الله لك في أهلك وصحتك ومالك وولدك

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي متى تنصحني ااشتري البوند والسويسري؟؟ 
انطره ينزل بعد ولا اشتريه الحين ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك 
> هل تنصح بالشراء الان 
> 98.410

 راقبه وتوكل على الله

----------


## aljameel

> يالغالي متى تنصحني ااشتري البوند والسويسري؟؟ 
> انطره ينزل بعد ولا اشتريه الحين ؟؟

 اي باوند وسويسري

----------


## amine2sud

ايه اخبار ال gbp/jpy
هل نشتريه ولا نبيع

----------


## بحريني88

اوو مسامحه يالغالي 
البوند والفرنك اسف اسف 
السهر ومايسوي هههههه

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة لليورو استرالي ماني مرتاح له الافضل الانتظار احتمال يصعد  
ومن دخل فيه مجرد ينزل يغلق  
اتوقع يصعد لو اخترق 833 لل 1.7930 و 1.7980 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> ايه اخبار ال gbp/jpy
> هل نشتريه ولا نبيع

 شراء مع كل نزول والله الموفق

----------


## Trail

> راقبه وتوكل على الله

  
تم بارك الله فيك

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي كان قصدي الباوند والفرنك  
بماذا تنصحني ؟؟ ادخل الان ولا انطر نزول ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> يالغالي كان قصدي الباوند والفرنك  
> بماذا تنصحني ؟؟ ادخل الان ولا انطر نزول ؟؟

 قصدك المجنون واليورو فرنك 
المجنون استغل اي نزول وادخل شراء 
اليورو فرنك توكل على الله الستوب 20 نقطة

----------


## بحريني88

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    الباوند فرنك    السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة    1.6831    المتوقع والله اعلم صعود    الستوب     1.6640    الاهداف بأذن الله    1.7100    1.7300    1.7500    1.7650  
هذا قصدي يالغالي ؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    الباوند فرنك    السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة    1.6831    المتوقع والله اعلم صعود    الستوب     1.6640    الاهداف بأذن الله    1.7100    1.7300    1.7500    1.7650    هذا قصدي يالغالي ؟؟؟

 اي نزول استغله وتوكل على الله ويفضل اقرب نقطة للستوب لو نزل

----------


## بحريني88

مااقصرت يالغاالي في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله  
بس بغيت اسألك بأذن الله مخطط اهدافك للتوصيات المفترض حدوثهه في يوم الاثنين فقط ولا ممكن تطول لي يوم الثلثاء ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> مااقصرت يالغاالي في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله  
> بس بغيت اسألك بأذن الله مخطط اهدافك للتوصيات المفترض حدوثهه في يوم الاثنين فقط ولا ممكن تطول لي يوم الثلثاء ؟؟

 الله اعلم

----------


## بحريني88

بارك الله فيك وماقصرت  
في ميزان حسناتك يالغالي

----------


## J e m y

الجميل والله ليك واحشة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## راجي البشاير

السلام عليكم جميعا 
صبحك بالخير اخي العزيز بو مروان وعساك دوم على القوه يارب 
اخي العزيز هل اتضحت الرؤيه بخصوص توجه الباوند؟

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي ماذا عن الدولار والين ؟؟ لن يضرب الستوب ان شاء الله ؟؟ 
لانه قرب منه يياليت تأكد علينه

----------


## toty

السلام عليكم  جميعا
صباح الخير ... 
اخي جميل اليورو ين ذكرت بانه اتجاهه العام صعود   ولكن لم تذكر نقاط شراء واستوب  ..  هل لازالت الفرصه قائمة للدخول بعملية الشراء  خصوصا والسعر الحالي هو : 134.28 
وشكراااا مقدما  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mmhosny

أبو مروان...صباح الخير 
سؤال عام....هل ممكن اليورو ين يكون طالع و اليورو دولار نازل؟ و لا ما ليها علاقه؟ 
شكرا"

----------


## محلل مبتدى

صباح الفل يابهواااات

----------


## محلل مبتدى

> أبو مروان...صباح الخير 
> سؤال عام....هل ممكن اليورو ين يكون طالع و اليورو دولار نازل؟ و لا ما ليها علاقه؟ 
> شكرا"

 
ممكن اخي الكريم وليش لا ممكن

----------


## altamo7

أدنى سعر يمكن يوصل إليه اليورو اليوم؟

----------


## hiboo

صباح الخير استاذ ى الجميل صباح الخير شباب هل فى توصيات على الكيبل او لسى

----------


## بحريني88

ضرب الستوب الدولارو والين .. على الله

----------


## toty

> ضرب الستوب اليورو والين .. على الله

  الله يعوض   نفس  للدولار ين   :Frown:   الله يعوض الجميع   الين حركته غريبه اليوم   اخي جميل  هل المجنون لازالت التوصيه عليه قائمه مثل ماهي ؟؟

----------


## بحريني88

اسف كنت اقصد ضرب ستوب الدولار والين  
نفسك يا اخي 
اخي الجمييل جاوبنيه يالغالي

----------


## mido1989

اخى جميل رايك فى المجنون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بحريني88

التوصيات لازالت مستمره ولا فيهه تغيير ؟؟

----------


## راجي البشاير

أستاذنا الجميل يعطيك العافيه على كل جهد تبذله وابداع تسطره

----------


## Abo Maged

أين أنت ياأبومروان المجنون جننا خلاص ماهي رؤيتك بارك الله فيك

----------


## toty

> أين أنت ياأبومروان المجنون جننا خلاص ماهي رؤيتك بارك الله فيك

 المجنون  جن رسمي اليوم
والله جنني
لو ضرب الاستوب  ما يبقى في رصيدي الا  250 دولار  :Frown:  
الله يستر

----------


## Abo Maged

> المجنون جن رسمي اليوم
> والله جنني
> لو ضرب الاستوب ما يبقى في رصيدي الا 250 دولار  
> الله يستر

  وأخوك مثلك الله يست ويعدي الزنقة علي خير

----------


## Abo Maged

المجنون ضرب أستوب

----------


## aljameel

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله 
ايش الي صاير بالين اليوم شي غريب 
ولاكن ابشرو بالعوض بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

راقبو اليورو ين لو نزل 131.80 تقريبا وارتد منها شراء والستوب 131.50 
والهدف بأذن الله 136.50 قولو يارب 
أن شاء الله نتوفق بالتوصية ونعوض الخسارة يارب

----------


## Abo Maged

أنادخلت بيع علي المجنون صح ولاغلط أرجو الأفادة سريعا

----------


## aljameel

> أنادخلت بيع علي المجنون صح ولاغلط أرجو الأفادة سريعا

 لا شراء ولم اغلق حتى اللحضة

----------


## 1عبدالله

ان شاء الله تتعوض ارزاق ومالنا نصيب هذه المرة

----------


## Abo Maged

عم جميل الله يباركلك نظرتك معايا علي اليورو كندي جزاك الله خير

----------


## solo90515

الله يعطيك العافية يالجميل
في رؤية واضحة عن الاسترالي دولار للأهمية والله يجزيك الخير

----------


## رشدي

مساء الخير يا عمى ابو مروان الجميل  اعذرنى لعدم المتابعة حسابى اتصفر يوم الجمعة الحمد لله  وجارى اعادة شحنه :Big Grin:

----------


## toty

> راقبو اليورو ين لو نزل 131.80 تقريبا وارتد منها شراء والستوب 131.50 
> والهدف بأذن الله 136.50 قولو يارب 
> أن شاء الله نتوفق بالتوصية ونعوض الخسارة يارب

 الله يعوض الجميع  
الرصيد  256  وقدر الله وماشاء فعل 
بانتظار توصيات اخرى  ( ما يكون فيها ين ) ههههههههههههههههه  
تعقدت منه  
الحمدلله على كل حال  
شكرا اخي جميل  وبانتظار توصيات اخرى   والله يعوض الجميع يارب

----------


## بحريني88

اخوي الجميل الصفقه للحين شغاله للبوند والفرنك 
ومحققه حتى الان عندي41 نقطه لكن الهدف عند 7100 
هل راح يواصل الصعود ولا اكتفي ؟؟

----------


## رشدي

> الله يعوض الجميع 
> الرصيد 256 وقدر الله وماشاء فعل 
> بانتظار توصيات اخرى ( ما يكون فيها ين ) ههههههههههههههههه 
> تعقدت منه  
> الحمدلله على كل حال  
> شكرا اخي جميل وبانتظار توصيات اخرى والله يعوض الجميع يارب

     :016: 
انا مش فاهم انت ليه خسرت على هذا الزوج انت لو اشتريت من الارتداد كما فى التوصية المفروض تكون كسبان مع انه متأكدتش الارتداد لغايت الآن ان مش فام ارجو التوضيح ؟؟؟؟

----------


## رشدي

> اخوي الجميل الصفقه للحين شغاله للبوند والفرنك 
> ومحققه حتى الان عندي41 نقطه لكن الهدف عند 7100 
> هل راح يواصل الصعود ولا اكتفي ؟؟

 القناعة او انتظار الهدف هو قرارك !

----------


## aljameel

> عم جميل الله يباركلك نظرتك معايا علي اليورو كندي جزاك الله خير

 معليش تتعوض بأذن الله 
اليورو كندي له هدف والله اعلم 1.5850 الان

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك العافية يالجميل
> في رؤية واضحة عن الاسترالي دولار للأهمية والله يجزيك الخير

 اتوقع والله اعلم سيذهب 7550

----------


## Abo Maged

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن أحتمال استمراره بالصعودممكن أم لا

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الجميل الصفقه للحين شغاله للبوند والفرنك 
> ومحققه حتى الان عندي41 نقطه لكن الهدف عند 7100 
> هل راح يواصل الصعود ولا اكتفي ؟؟

 اما القناعة او رفع الستوب لمنطقة دخولك

----------


## بحريني88

شكراا اخي الكريم

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله خيرا ولكن أحتمال استمراره بالصعودممكن أم لا

 اتوقع بيكون موجة صاعدة انت راقب النقطة 860 لو استمر بالصعود خير وبركة لو شفته بدى ينزل اجني ربحك وستابعه معك بأذن الله

----------


## e-forex

وجهة نظرك يا أستاذ جميل لليورو دولار أنا بايع من 1.3630 ؟؟؟

----------


## Abo Maged

جزاك الله خير ياأبومروان وأرجو متابعتك معي بحاول أعدل الحساب أحسن يصفر والله من رصيد 5000 الأن 250

----------


## aljameel

بأذن الله تتعوض الخسارة اليوم  انا جالس اراقب اليورو ين  
بأذن الله ناخذ منه ضعف الخسارة 
قولو يارب

----------


## CheFX

الله يجزاك الخير ابو مروان 
ممكن توقعاتك بالنسبه لليورو والكيبل

----------


## aljameel

> الله يجزاك الخير ابو مروان 
> ممكن توقعاتك بالنسبه لليورو والكيبل

 اليورو اتوقع ينزل 1.3520 واحتمال 1.3470 بأذن الله منها اما يرتد او يواصل نزول  
الكيبل اذا مااختراق الهاي الي ساواه الان 5174 متوقع والله اعلم 5020

----------


## aljameel

> وجهة نظرك يا أستاذ جميل لليورو دولار أنا بايع من 1.3630 ؟؟؟

  
 اليورو اتوقع ينزل 1.3520 واحتمال 1.3470 بأذن الله منها اما يرتد او يواصل نزول

----------


## e-forex

شكرا يا أستاذ جميل طمنتني الله يخليك

----------


## toty

> انا مش فاهم انت ليه خسرت على هذا الزوج انت لو اشتريت من الارتداد كما فى التوصية المفروض تكون كسبان مع انه متأكدتش الارتداد لغايت الآن ان مش فام ارجو التوضيح ؟؟؟؟

 عزيزي  انا دخلت في صفقه على الدولار  ين  وضربت ستوب  :Frown:  
وصفقتين شراء على المجنون  اليوم   وضربت الاستوب   :Frown:  
والان متابع شوي   لحد ماشوف توصية مافيها ين  لاني تعقدت منه شوي هههههههههه

----------


## solo90515

أخي الجميل
ان امكن نظرة على اليورو باوند الحين شو وضعه نزول باذن الله
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل
> ان امكن نظرة على اليورو باوند الحين شو وضعه نزول باذن الله
> الله يعطيك العافية

 اذا ماكسر 8960 اتوقع والله اعلم سيذهب لل 9070

----------


## bilalo25

سؤال اخ جميل بارك الله فيك قبل لا يصفر حسابي  :Cry Smile:  انت قلت اليورو دولار لو وصل لل 131.80 احتمال يرتد  هل ممكن يرتد من السعر الحالي الي هو 132.50 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ او رح يكمل نزول ؟؟؟؟؟ ---------------- انا عارف ان الين اليوم مو طبيعي ابدا وصعب تحليله ولكن اتفائل برأيك  :Asvc:  جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود وشد الاعصاب ((( الثواب والاجر على قدر التعب لصالح الاخوان باذن الله )))

----------


## solo90515

الله يبارك فيك ويرزقك الصحة والعافية يا رب

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  اليورو ين مراقبته عند 131.60 + - تقريبا متوقع ينزل لها   منها اما ارتداد وصعود او مواصلة نزول  لو ارتد منها شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد او اقل 20 نقطة وقولو يارب  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم لبعض الوقت

----------


## solo90515

الدولار كندي كسر الهاي
هل سيواصل الصعود اخي الجميل ام هبوط قوي

----------


## mmhosny

> والله اعلم  اليورو ين مراقبته عند 131.60 + - تقريبا متوقع ينزل لها   منها اما ارتداد وصعود او مواصلة نزول  لو ارتد منها شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد او اقل 20 نقطة وقولو يارب   والله الموفق

  
أبو مروان..الله يرضى عليك..ممكن اعرف متى يعتبر ارتداد صحيح؟ و هل ينزل الأول و لا ممكن يطلع مباشرة :Good:

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان..الله يرضى عليك..ممكن اعرف متى يعتبر ارتداد صحيح؟ و هل ينزل الأول و لا ممكن يطلع مباشرة

 سنراقبه جميعا بأذن الله ونحكم عليه

----------


## aljameel

الاسترالي ين والله اعلم   متوقع هدف 73.30 بأذن الله  والله الموفق  اتوقع مشواره نزول اكثر من الهدف

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترالي ين والله اعلم    متوقع هدف 73.30 بأذن الله  والله الموفق   اتوقع مشواره نزول اكثر من الهدف

 اهدافه لو بيوصل نزول بأذن الله  72.50  71.50  والله اعلم  اذا ارتد من 73.30 + -   وواصل صعود هدفه بأذن الله 77.20  والله الموفق

----------


## Abo Maged

أبومروان مساء الفل ممكن نظرة منك علي اليورو كندي الأن وماأتجاهاته بارك الله فيك وفي ولدك

----------


## aljameel

اليوم أن شاء الله بنعوض خسارة المجنون انا مفلل نوم والله عشأنكم بأذن الله نتوفق وربي يكتب لنا النجاح

----------


## aljameel

> أبومروان مساء الفل ممكن نظرة منك علي اليورو كندي الأن وماأتجاهاته بارك الله فيك وفي ولدك

 ابوماجد والله زعلان على خسارتك بالمجنون لاكن ابشر بالعوض بأذن الله 
اتركه الان هو متوقع ينزل ومنها اما يواصل نزول او يرتد ويصعد خليك بعيد عنه 
انا قلت لك بيروح 850 والحمد لله وصل لها 
خليك معي الاسترالي ين

----------


## Abo Maged

جزاك الله خيرا ياأبومروان وربك يعوض بأذن الله المشكلة الحساب أتنسف عاوز توصية حلوة من بتوعك نعوض شوية ونعدل النفسية أحسن أخوك في منتهي اليأس والأكتئاب

----------


## aljameel

اليوم معكم حتى الظهر غدا بأذن الله 
ماارتاح الا اعوض الخسارة اليوم بتوفيق الله قولو يارب

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله خيرا ياأبومروان وربك يعوض بأذن الله المشكلة الحساب أتنسف عاوز توصية حلوة من بتوعك نعوض شوية ونعدل النفسية أحسن أخوك في منتهي اليأس والأكتئاب

 توكل على الله نبداء بالاسشترالي دولار عقود صغيرة اي ارتفاع بيع الستوب 74.70 والهدف بأذن الله 73.30 منها اما يواصل او يرتد بنراقبه هو واليورو ين والله يكتب لنا التوفيق

----------


## Emaam3

السلام عليكم
انا دخلت للتو   هل هناك اى توصية مفعلة الان ؟ او عملية منتظرة قريبة ؟

----------


## Emaam3

قصدك الاسترالى-ين اخ جميل ؟
ولكنه يبدو قريب من الهدف وستوبه كبير جدا بالنسبة للهدف

----------


## aljameel

الاسترالي ين لو صعد عند 73.90 لل 74 بيع والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> قصدك الاسترالى-ين اخ جميل ؟
> ولكنه يبدو قريب من الهدف وستوبه كبير جدا بالنسبة للهدف

 الاسترالي ين لو صعد عند 73.90 لل 74 بيع والله الموفق  
الهدف منه انا ناخذه بيه وشراء لان عند الهدف اما يواصل نزول او بيصعد لو صعد 
وواصل صعود هدفه بأذن الله 77 ولو واصل نزول له اهداف بأذن الله 72.50 وو 71.50 والله اعلم

----------


## mmhosny

أبو مروان...يا عم زعلان منى ليه بس...ما بتردش عليا. 
الله يرضى عليك: 
1- يعني ايه ارتد السعر
2- ايه رأيك في اليورو ين

----------


## رشدي

صباح الخير عمى ابو مروان الجميل صباح الخير على جميع الموجودين    يوم سعيد عليكم ان شاء الله منصورين من الخسارة ومعوضين بالمكاسب آمين   قرأت فى مشاركة يا عمى انك سهران النهارده علشان تعويض خسارة بعض الزملاء  لو مافيها تعب عليك هاتسهر معايا يوم مخصوص علشان نعوض بس وقت ما اعيد شحن حسابى  لأنه الحمد لله اتصفر آخر الأسبوع اللى فات وكان مبلغ كبير بس الغلط منى انا  :Big Grin:   اوعدنى يا عمى  ربنا يحرس خطواتك ويبارك اعماللك ويرزقك علما وحكمة وكل شيء صالح

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان...يا عم زعلان منى ليه بس...ما بتردش عليا. 
> الله يرضى عليك: 
> 1- يعني ايه ارتد السعر
> 2- ايه رأيك في اليورو ين

 رديت عليك ياحلو 
والله اليوم انا زعلان على الخسارة بصدق ماكنت متوقع لاكن الحمد لله على كل شي أن شاء الله بتتعوض بتوفيق الله 
اليورو ين انا مراقبه لاتخاف مجرد بيعطى اشارة دخول سأنبه عليها بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير عمى ابو مروان الجميل صباح الخير على جميع الموجودين    يوم سعيد عليكم ان شاء الله منصورين من الخسارة ومعوضين بالمكاسب آمين   قرأت فى مشاركة يا عمى انك سهران النهارده علشان تعويض خسارة بعض الزملاء  لو مافيها تعب عليك هاتسهر معايا يوم مخصوص علشان نعوض بس وقت ما اعيد شحن حسابى  لأنه الحمد لله اتصفر آخر الأسبوع اللى فات وكان مبلغ كبير بس الغلط منى انا   اوعدنى يا عمى  ربنا يحرس خطواتك ويبارك اعماللك ويرزقك علما وحكمة وكل شيء صالح

 ابشر ياعم تؤمر امر 
الحمد لله خسارتك مو مني الاسبوع الفائت متوفيقين بكل التوصيات

----------


## رشدي

> أبو مروان...يا عم زعلان منى ليه بس...ما بتردش عليا. 
> الله يرضى عليك: 
> 1- يعني ايه ارتد السعر  يعنى السعر وصل لنقطة وغير حركته فى الأتجاه المعاكس   
> 2- ايه رأيك في اليورو ين

 يجاوبك عليها الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان...يا عم زعلان منى ليه بس...ما بتردش عليا. 
> الله يرضى عليك: 
> 1- يعني ايه ارتد السعر
> 2- ايه رأيك في اليورو ين

  
ارتداد السعر يعني يكون له هدف ان كان صاعد او نازل متوقع من الهدف يكون نهاية النزول او الصعود ويتغير اتجاه السعر هذا معنى الارتداد

----------


## رشدي

> ابشر ياعم تؤمر امر 
> الحمد لله خسارتك مو مني الاسبوع الفائت متوفيقين بكل التوصيات

    لا والله العظيم مو منك  وأشهد لم اعرف المكسب الا معك وأشهد لا تربح الا توصياتك وأشهد انت اكثر من أثق به  لي عندك رجاء يا شيخ   أريد ان اتعلم حقا   جميع المواد الموجودة بالمواقع ضعيفة او واهية مع انى استوعبت اغلبها واجد بها كثير من التضارب!  اعطنى الطريق  ارشدك  الله لطريق الجنة

----------


## mmhosny

> رديت عليك ياحلو 
> والله اليوم انا زعلان على الخسارة بصدق ماكنت متوقع لاكن الحمد لله على كل شي أن شاء الله بتتعوض بتوفيق الله 
> اليورو ين انا مراقبه لاتخاف مجرد بيعطى اشارة دخول سأنبه عليها بأذن الله

  
معلش يا بيه...العتب على النظر. 
انا داخل يورو ين من 133 اقفلها ولا اسيبها. 
ايش يعمل الحلو حنب الجميل............ 
و الله اني احبكم في الله...ابو جميل نفسي اتكلم في موضوع و عايز اتكلم فيه هنا مع اخوتي ..كنت بصراحه متردد فيه و لكن الأخ العزيز اللي ناوي يشحن حسابه فكرني بيه..
ممكن :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> لا والله العظيم مو منك  وأشهد لم اعرف المكسب الا معك وأشهد لا تربح الا توصياتك وأشهد انت اكثر من أثق به  لي عندك رجاء يا شيخ   أريد ان اتعلم حقا   جميع المواد الموجودة بالمواقع ضعيفة او واهية مع انى استوعبت اغلبها واجد بها كثير من التضارب!  اعطنى الطريق  ارشدك الله لطريق الجنة

 والله صعب الشرح هي توقعات ولاكن باحاول بيوم من الايام اقربها بشرح لو بشي بسيط 
الصبر جميل

----------


## aljameel

> معلش يا بيه...العتب على النظر. 
> انا داخل يورو ين من 133 اقفلها ولا اسيبها. 
> ايش يعمل الحلو حنب الجميل............ 
> و الله اني احبكم في الله...ابو جميل نفسي اتكلم في موضوع و عايز اتكلم فيه هنا مع اخوتي ..كنت بصراحه متردد فيه و لكن الأخ العزيز اللي ناوي يشحن حسابه فكرني بيه..
> ممكن

 جزاك الله خير 
ضع الستوب 133.10 
والهدف بأذن الله 131.60 لو واصل نزول خير وبركة  
تكلم وبراحتك وبقدر المستطاع اجابتك ومساعدتك

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل اى رايك اليورو ين استوى ربنا يبارك فيك اخى

----------


## aljameel

هاهو الاسترالي ين 74.05 توكلو على الله وبيع والستوب 74.70 والهدف بأذن الله 73.30 والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> عم جميل اى رايك اليورو ين استوى ربنا يبارك فيك اخى

 لا ياعم مصطفى متوقع ينزل 131.60 ومنها نقرر عليه

----------


## aljameel

الغا الاسترالي ين او وضع الستوب 74.30 اخاف من الغدر

----------


## Abo Maged

> هاهو الاسترالي ين 74.05 توكلو على الله وبيع والستوب 74.70 والهدف بأذن الله 73.30 والله الموفق

  توكلنا علي الله وربك يستر

----------


## e-forex

الين اليوم غدار !

----------


## aljameel

الاسترالي ين الستوب 74.33

----------


## mostafa_anwr

جزاك الله خير يا باشا

----------


## ahmadj

اخ جميل 
صبحك الله بالخير
اليورو ين الى اين

----------


## Abo Maged

أنادخلت من سعر .74 أخرج ياابومروان

----------


## aljameel

أن شاء الله انه نازل الاسترالي ين بأذن الله للهدف

----------


## aljameel

> أنادخلت من سعر .74 أخرج ياابومروان

 بأذن الله نازل للهدف

----------


## CheFX

الفدرالي الامريكي برنانكي راح يتحدث بعد 25 دقيقه

----------


## mmhosny

باشا...انا داخل شراء من 133 
و الله اتحسرت على نفسي ...لما افتكترت اني داخل بيع

----------


## aljameel

> اخ جميل 
> صبحك الله بالخير
> اليورو ين الى اين

 والله اعلم لل 131.60

----------


## aljameel

> باشا...انا داخل شراء من 133 
> و الله اتحسرت على نفسي ...لما افتكترت اني داخل بيع

 ادخل مقابله بيع هدك وراقبه عند 131.60 اما يرتد او يواصل نزول ولو صعد فوق 133 ذكرني واتابعه معك

----------


## aljameel

> باشا...انا داخل شراء من 133 
> و الله اتحسرت على نفسي ...لما افتكترت اني داخل بيع

 لا تستعجل الا اذا شفته نزل ادخل بيع

----------


## solo90515

يالجميل اتوكل على الله وادخل استرالي ين

----------


## solo90515

الدولار كندي فرصة شراء
الراي يالجميل جزاك الله الخير

----------


## aljameel

راقبو اليورو ين شكله بيصعد لو اخترق 133.10 اتو قع بيواصل لل 136.30 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> الدولار كندي فرصة شراء
> الراي يالجميل جزاك الله الخير

 مالم يخترق الهاي 1.1675 والله اعلم سيذهب لل 1.1400 
ولو صعد ممكن يصعد لل 770 او 870 او 950 ويرتد من احدهم 
والله الموفق

----------


## solo90515

> يالجميل اتوكل على الله وادخل استرالي ين

   :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:

----------


## solo90515

الجميل انا دخلت بيع من 74.07
طمني الله يخليك للهدف باذن الله
اعرف اني تعبتك بس الرصيد قرب يصفر يالغالي والجو موتر

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل اي ارتفاع للبيع والستوب 1.5175 
والهدف بأذن الله 1.5025 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الجميل انا دخلت بيع من 74.07
> طمني الله يخليك للهدف باذن الله
> اعرف اني تعبتك بس الرصيد قرب يصفر يالغالي والجو موتر

 والله مثلك متوتر الله كريم 
ضع الستوب 74.33

----------


## mostafa_anwr

دة اخر كلام على اليورو ين

----------


## راجي البشاير

> الكيبل اي ارتفاع للبيع والستوب 1.5175 
> والهدف بأذن الله 1.5025 
> والله الموفق

  ياجعلك على العز دوم يابو مروان دائما سباق 
هذي اجابة سؤالي ممكن احط السؤال :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل اي ارتفاع للبيع والستوب 1.5175 
> والهدف بأذن الله 1.5025 
> والله الموفق

 لا للاستعجال اقرب نقطة للستوب للاحتياط لو لا سمح الله ضرب الستوب يكون قريب من البيع

----------


## aljameel

> دة اخر كلام على اليورو ين

 افضل الانتظار فوات ربح ولا خسارة

----------


## aljameel

افضل نغلق بخسارة 10 نقاط الاسترالي ين ماني مطمئن

----------


## Abo Maged

أغلقنا ياباشا

----------


## aljameel

الاسترالي ين واليورو ين  الاتجاه العام صاعد ولاكن من اين الارتداد سنحاول بقدر المستطاع  
اهدافهم فوووووق والله اعلم 
اهداف اليورو ين على المدى البعيد 137 و 140 و 144  
الاسترالي ين 77 و 80 و 81 لل 84  
والله اعلم 
احاول بقدر المستطاع الدخول من نقطة وبستوب ضغير ادعو أن الله يوفقنا

----------


## aljameel

من لم يغلق الاسترالي ين يضع الستوب 74.22

----------


## CheFX

ابو مروان الله يجزيك الخير
الكيبل ين الى اين

----------


## Abo Maged

ربنا يوفقك للخير ياابومروان غلبناك معانا بس والله بندعيلك من قلوبنا

----------


## solo90515

> من لم يغلق الاسترالي ين يضع الستوب 74.22

  
يالغالي لم اغلق بعد في امل ينزل استرالي دولار
ارجو الرد باقل وقت ممكن الوضع حرج جدا جدا

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان الله يجزيك الخير
> الكيبل ين الى اين

 اليوم ضرب الستوب ب 20 نقطة وطلع 200 نقطة هذا مجنون 
المفروض فوق 147 للهدف الذي ذكرته 151.50  
بس المجنون مثل الرجل الذي لايتنبى بما يفعل

----------


## aljameel

> يالغالي لم اغلق بعد في امل ينزل استرالي دولار
> ارجو الرد باقل وقت ممكن الوضع حرج جدا جدا

  
ضع الستوب 74.22 والله كريم حتى اللحضة معطى اشارة نزول والله اعلم

----------


## CheFX

> اليوم ضرب الستوب ب 20 نقطة وطلع 200 نقطة هذا مجنون 
> المفروض فوق 147 للهدف الذي ذكرته 151.50  
> بس المجنون مثل الرجل الذي لايتنبى بما يفعل

  
الله يعطيك العافية ويجزاك الخير على سرعة التجاوب 
يعني نصبر عليه ونشتريه من تحت

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك العافية ويجزاك الخير على سرعة التجاوب 
> يعني نصبر عليه ونشتريه من تحت

 الافضل الانتظار حتى انوه عليه وانت لك الخيار

----------


## راجي البشاير

> الاسترالي ين واليورو ين الاتجاه العام صاعد ولاكن من اين الارتداد سنحاول بقدر المستطاع  
> اهدافهم فوووووق والله اعلم 
> اهداف اليورو ين على المدى البعيد 137 و 140 و 144  
> الاسترالي ين 77 و 80 و 81 لل 84  
> والله اعلم 
> احاول بقدر المستطاع الدخول من نقطة وبستوب ضغير ادعو أن الله يوفقنا

  الله يوفقك يابو مروان ويسعدك يارب :Eh S(7):

----------


## solo90515

الله يجزيك الخير
الشكر الجزيل لك يا بو مروان

----------


## aljameel

غالبا الين بعد الساعة 3 ليلا يتحرك ب 100 لل 200 نقطة اليوم حظ اليوم ماكو

----------


## solo90515

يالغالي احط راسي وانام واخلي الصفقة فعالة لسه في امل ينزل الاسترالي ين 
او اقفلها لاني تعبان ودي انام يالغالي

----------


## Abo Maged

والله يوم غريب سبحان الله

----------


## aljameel

> يالغالي احط راسي وانام واخلي الصفقة فعالة لسه في امل ينزل الاسترالي ين 
> او اقفلها لاني تعبان ودي انام يالغالي

 انتظر شي بسيط لانه بوادر العملات مقابل الين صعود والله اعلم

----------


## solo90515

توكلنا على الله
تعبناك منا يا بو مروان الله يرزقك الصحة والعافية ويسدد خطاك

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جمي يل عسل اى رايك ببيع الكندى بهدف خمسن نقطة بارك الله فيك طبعا الكندى مع الدولار

----------


## aljameel

> عم جمي يل عسل اى رايك ببيع الكندى بهدف خمسن نقطة بارك الله فيك طبعا الكندى مع الدولار

 والله اعلم اتوقع بيصعد اذا ترغب  به عقد صغير اوالستوب 633 
والله الموفق السعر الحالي 648

----------


## aljameel

> توكلنا على الله
> تعبناك منا يا بو مروان الله يرزقك الصحة والعافية ويسدد خطاك

 تعبكم راحة المهم ربي يوفقنا ونطلع بنتيجة

----------


## e-forex

السوق مش عارف يروح وين 
قاعد يتحرك بالغصب أداء واجب بس

----------


## mostafa_anwr

جزاك الله خير يا غالى

----------


## aljameel

المهم راقبو اليورو ين عند 131.60  
الاسترالي ين عند 73.30

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي مافي توصيات ؟؟

----------


## solo90515

الاسترالي ين  للهدف يالملك
ولا نغلق والقناعة

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترالي ين للهدف يالملك
> ولا نغلق والقناعة

 بأذن الله للهدف والخيار لك

----------


## mmhosny

الصلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالال  الالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالال  الالالالالالالالالالاه

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  اليورو استرالي للمراقبة عند 1.7980 لل 1.800 متوقع يصعد لها ومنها يبداء نزول   اذا ارتد من احد النقاط تقريبا ندخل بيع والستوب اعلى نقطة صعد لها والهدف بأذن الله اذا تاكد الارتداد 1.7350  لو واصل صعود الافضل الانتظار وانا معكم سأراقبه   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الصلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالال  الالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالال  الالالالالالالالالالاه

 جزاااااااااااك الله خير 
سأذهب للصلاة واعود لكم

----------


## رشدي

هل تعتقد ان الين الآن يستعيد مراكزه؟؟؟

----------


## solo90515

تقبل الله يالغالي

----------


## aljameel

> تقبل الله يالغالي

 منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال

----------


## aljameel

> هل تعتقد ان الين الآن يستعيد مراكزه؟؟؟

 مافهمت قصدك

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان ندخل يورو استرالي

----------


## aljameel

المجنون لو صعد لل 147 او 147.10 تقريبا ممكن بيعه والهدف بأذن الله 146 لل 146.20  
منها متوقع يرتد لل 148 اما يواصل صعود او يرتد من 148 وممكن نشوفه عند 145  
راقبوه  
لو صعد لل 147.10 + -  الستوب من بحدود 20 نقطة  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان ندخل يورو استرالي

  
اخي لم يعطى اشارة دخول حتى اللحضة مجرد اتاكد سأبلغ به  
انا اليوم لكم بأذن الله نعوض خسارة امس والله يوفقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يستعجل على المجنون الا نتاكد 100%

----------


## solo90515

الاسترالي ين قاعد يطلع
نستمر على التوصية باذن الله ؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترالي ين قاعد يطلع
> نستمر على التوصية باذن الله ؟؟؟؟

 تحت 74 بأذن الله نازل

----------


## ahmed_hassan

انا متابع معاكم الساعة الجاية لو فى توصية  
انا لسة جديد ...ارجو ان تقبلونى معكم 
ربنا يكرمنا جميعا.......

----------


## solo90515

خير ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> انا متابع معاكم الساعة الجاية لو فى توصية  
> انا لسة جديد ...ارجو ان تقبلونى معكم 
> ربنا يكرمنا جميعا.......

 هلا اخي حياك الله بين اخوانك

----------


## aljameel

المجنون هو هدفه كان 146.40 تقريبا وصل له موجة صغيرة بتقول 146.20 تقريبا اما ينزلها او يصعد منها لل 148 او يكتفى بالنزول عند 146.43 ويصعد لل 148 
148 اما يواصل صعود او يرتد منها  
راقبوه لوصعد بعد 147

----------


## بحريني88

ان شاء الله بأنتضار اشارتك يالحبيب

----------


## aljameel

هل اليورو ين فعلها فينا اكتفى عند 131.74 الله اعلم 
نراقبه لو صعد فوق 133

----------


## aljameel

انا بغامر بدخل شراء باليورو ين ولو نزل بدخل بيع واحاول اطلع من الاثنين بربح والله يرزقنا جميعا  
واذا واصل صعود فأنا فيه  
بسم الله وعلى الله توكلت

----------


## aljameel

> انا بغامر بدخل شراء باليورو ين ولو نزل بدخل بيع واحاول اطلع من الاثنين بربح والله يرزقنا جميعا  
> واذا واصل صعود فأنا فيه  
> بسم الله وعلى الله توكلت

 نفس الشي بالنسبه للمجنون وعلى الله توكلت

----------


## راجي البشاير

بو مروان من فضلك هل لازال الكيبل بيع او تغير اتجاهه؟

----------


## aljameel

الي مستمر معي حتى الظهر 
يدخل شراء باليورو ين والمجنون  لو نزلو شوي  
لو واصلو صعود نحن فيهم 
لو نزلو ندخل بيع وصفقة الشراء مفتوحه واحاول بقدر المستطاع نطلع بربح من الاثنين  
هو اما مواصلتهم صعود او اذا نزلو سأبلغ بالنزول ونحاول نغلق عند نقطة تكون نهاية نزول لو نزلو  
المهم استمرار بالمتابعة معي تحتاج بعض الوقت وتعب شوي  
او دخول شراء وبيع من السعر الحالي لو نزل نحن فيه ولو صعد نحن فيه وسنغلق احدهم بعد التاكد من الصعود او الهبوط 
والخيار لكم 
الان الاثنين بنقطة مهمه اما صعود او نزول  
انا عامل شراء لليورو ين والمجنون على أمل مواصلة صعود لو لمست منهم نزول سأدخل بيع واترك الشراء مفتوحه وسأغلق البيع على ربح وانتظر صفقة الشراء حتى يصعد وبأذن الله اغلقها على ربح

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان من فضلك هل لازال الكيبل بيع او تغير اتجاهه؟

 حتى اللحضة معطي اشارة بيع طبعا الستوب 1.5175 
الهدف بأذن الله 1.5025 + -  
والله اعلم 
ان لم تدخل بيع حتى الان انتظر لو صعد قريب من الستوب على الاقل 5150 تقريبا + - 
وبيع والستوب نفسه

----------


## aljameel

الان سأدخل بيع بالاثنين اليورو ين والمجنون  بعد التوكل على الله 
وسأراقبهم عند 146.20 تقريبا 
131.50 تقريبا  
لو واصلو نزول انا فيهم لو ارتدو سأغلق البيع

----------


## aljameel

حبيبي بحيرني لا تزعل قيد الدراسة لانه القرار صعب اتخاذه الان

----------


## راجي البشاير

> حتى اللحضة معطي اشارة بيع طبعا الستوب 1.5175 
> الهدف بأذن الله 1.5025 + -  
> والله اعلم 
> ان لم تدخل بيع حتى الان انتظر لو صعد قريب من الستوب على الاقل 5150 تقريبا + - 
> وبيع والستوب نفسه

  تسلم يابو مروان  
بيض الله وجهك

----------


## toty

> الي مستمر معي حتى الظهر 
> يدخل شراء باليورو ين والمجنون لو نزلو شوي  
> لو واصلو صعود نحن فيهم 
> لو نزلو ندخل بيع وصفقة الشراء مفتوحه واحاول بقدر المستطاع نطلع بربح من الاثنين  
> هو اما مواصلتهم صعود او اذا نزلو سأبلغ بالنزول ونحاول نغلق عند نقطة تكون نهاية نزول لو نزلو  
> المهم استمرار بالمتابعة معي تحتاج بعض الوقت وتعب شوي  
> او دخول شراء وبيع من السعر الحالي لو نزل نحن فيه ولو صعد نحن فيه وسنغلق احدهم بعد التاكد من الصعود او الهبوط 
> والخيار لكم 
> الان الاثنين بنقطة مهمه اما صعود او نزول  
> انا عامل شراء لليورو ين والمجنون على أمل مواصلة صعود لو لمست منهم نزول سأدخل بيع واترك الشراء مفتوحه وسأغلق البيع على ربح وانتظر صفقة الشراء حتى يصعد وبأذن الله اغلقها على ربح

 السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير للجميع
صباح الخير اخي جميل 
للاسف ما راح اقدر اتابع للظهر  لانشغالي  ...
مو مشكله  ملحقين على التوصيات
والله يوفق الجميع ويعوضنا عن الخساير
واخي جميل ..
احس انك زعلان على الخساير  وحاس بالذنب  احب اقولك
صحيح انا خسرت  وما بقى في رصدي الا القليل لكن احب اقولك  والله ماني زعلان منك ابدا ابدا وادعيلك بالتوفيق
واتوقع الكثير من الاخوه نفس الشي  واللي يأكد هالشي انهم لازالوا موجودين في نفس الموضوع ومتابعينك..
نحن  فاهمين  هذا سوق  ويوم  ربح ويوم خساره   
وفي الاول والاخير الانسان ما يلاقي الا اللي ربنا كتبه له
علشان كذا  نسى اللي صار امس  وصدقني  ماحد زعلان منك  ولا  نريدك تحس  بالذنب
خلك متفائل   ونبدا يوم جديد وتوصيات جديده  وربنا بيعوض باذن الله تعالى 
بس كان عندي استفسر بسيط  بخصوص امس  بالنسبة للين  ..
امس الين  حركته كانت غريبه ومفاجاه  هل في سبب؟؟  يعني هل كان في خبر اثر  على الين  ولا  كيف؟؟؟  
واكرر  شكري العميق لك اخي العزيز
مع تمنياتي لك وللجميع بالتوفيق  .... 
تقبل تحياتي 
وان شا ء الله نلتقي في توصيات قريبه ....

----------


## aljameel

> تسلم يابو مروان  
> بيض الله وجهك

 وجهك ياراجي قول امين 
مدينة سلوى هذه بالمنطقة الشرقية ولا غلطان

----------


## بحريني88

يسلملي عمرك  
لا يالغاالي انه ازعل عليك افاا عليك بس .. انت الكبير 
يلا الله الله في الصفقات الحلوه الحين  
في شي نقدر ندخله ولا راح تنزل عقب ؟؟

----------


## راجي البشاير

> وجهك ياراجي قول امين 
> مدينة سلوى هذه بالمنطقة الشرقية ولا غلطان

  كلام سليم يابو مروان :Eh S(7):  
جمرك السعوديه على حدود قطر :Doh:

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> صباح الخير للجميع
> صباح الخير اخي جميل 
> للاسف ما راح اقدر اتابع للظهر لانشغالي ...
> مو مشكله ملحقين على التوصيات
> والله يوفق الجميع ويعوضنا عن الخساير
> واخي جميل ..
> احس انك زعلان على الخساير وحاس بالذنب احب اقولك
> صحيح انا خسرت وما بقى في رصدي الا القليل لكن احب اقولك والله ماني زعلان منك ابدا ابدا وادعيلك بالتوفيق
> ...

 جزاك الله خير 
والله خجلتني لاكن بأذن الله معوضه بتوفيق الله 
للامانه صدق زعلان على الخسارة وبأذن نعوضها بتوصية فيها 500 نقطة وسستوب صغير قول يارب والله لو كنت انا ماازعل متعود على الخسارة والربح ولاكن احس بالذنب اذا خسر احد واكون السبب 
نزول الين والله مااعرف ايش السبب انا كنت نائم صحيت متاخر شفت الستوب انضرب ايه السبب النزول لاعرف حتى اللحضة بالرغم المؤاشرات بتاكد صعوده وحتى اللحضة اقولك رايح لل 158 المجنون وتذكر كلامي او اقل بشي بسيط  
بأذن الله سأعمل على فكرة جديده بعقد صغير وبدون استوب وانا المسؤل عنه هي الفكرة احد الاخوان اقترحها بشكل مغاير ولاكن قيد الدراسه ونسميها تدبيله وأن شاء الله نتوفق بها 
العقد لا يغلق الا عند الهدف الا اذا تغير مجرى الهدف بنعكاس السعر 
وبأذن الله ندبل كل شهر 
قولو يارب نتوفق بها

----------


## بحريني88

يااارب الله يسمع منك  
مادري شنو قاعد يصير من ادش صفقه تطلع خسرانه هههههههه لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله 
الحمدلله على كل شي  
وبأذن الله ناطر توصيتك لي يالغالي عشان ادخل في صفقه حلوه عشاني ;)

----------


## aljameel

> يااارب الله يسمع منك  
> مادري شنو قاعد يصير من ادش صفقه تطلع خسرانه هههههههه لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله 
> الحمدلله على كل شي  
> وبأذن الله ناطر توصيتك لي يالغالي عشان ادخل في صفقه حلوه عشاني ;)

 الصبر جميل 
انا براقب اليورو ين والمجنون واليورو استرالي بأذن الله ندخل بااحدهم ونقفل الحساب للهدف 
اول مايعطو اشارة صريحة سأبلغ بهم 
شوف الكيبل رايح بأذن الله 1.5025 واحتمال اكثر ضع الستوب 1.5175 
وحاول البيع مع الارتفاع لو صعد 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

ومن اراد يدخل بالمجنون بيع بعقد صغير  
البيع لو صعد قريب للستوب  
الستوب 147.40 
الهدف بأذن الله  
146.20 
لو واصل نزول خير وبركة 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

واليورو ين من اراد دخول بيع بعقد صغير 
الستوب 132.65 
البيع لوصعد اقرب نقطة للستوب 
الهدف بأذن الله 
131.60 
ولو واصل نزول خير وبركه 
والله الموفق

----------


## بحريني88

دخلت معك يالغالي في الصفقتين.. النقطه 10 سنت لان حسابي مايسمح اكثر 
وان شاء الله ربح يااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## بحريني88

شلون الستوب ماراح يضرب ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> شلون الستوب ماراح يضرب ؟؟

 أن شاء الله مايضرب 
انا اجتهدت والباقي على الله ويارب نتوفق

----------


## بحريني88

الله يسمع منك 
وماقصرت

----------


## mmhosny

> أن شاء الله مايضرب 
> انا اجتهدت والباقي على الله ويارب نتوفق

  
أبو مروان...صباح الخير يا  جميل... 
هون عليك...كلنا نعرف ما تريد...و طالما أن الله سبحانه و تعالي من وراء القصد فجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك. 
كل واحد بياخد نصيبه. 
الحمد لله :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين   المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  السعر الحالي   132.46  الشراء اما من السعر الحالي او لو نزل قريب من الستوب  والخيار لكم  الستوب   131.50  الاهداف بأذن الله اما بالاهداف او احدهم او بالقناعة  136.50  140  144  مع الصعود تحريك الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح  والله الموفق  الله يكتب لها التوفيق ويرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم ساعة نوم  ونراكم مع السوق الاوروبيه

----------


## toty

> جزاك الله خير 
> والله خجلتني لاكن بأذن الله معوضه بتوفيق الله 
> للامانه صدق زعلان على الخسارة وبأذن نعوضها بتوصية فيها 500 نقطة وسستوب صغير قول يارب والله لو كنت انا ماازعل متعود على الخسارة والربح ولاكن احس بالذنب اذا خسر احد واكون السبب 
> نزول الين والله مااعرف ايش السبب انا كنت نائم صحيت متاخر شفت الستوب انضرب ايه السبب النزول لاعرف حتى اللحضة بالرغم المؤاشرات بتاكد صعوده وحتى اللحضة اقولك رايح لل 158 المجنون وتذكر كلامي او اقل بشي بسيط  
> بأذن الله سأعمل على فكرة جديده بعقد صغير وبدون استوب وانا المسؤل عنه هي الفكرة احد الاخوان اقترحها بشكل مغاير ولاكن قيد الدراسه ونسميها تدبيله وأن شاء الله نتوفق بها 
> العقد لا يغلق الا عند الهدف الا اذا تغير مجرى الهدف بنعكاس السعر 
> وبأذن الله ندبل كل شهر 
> قولو يارب نتوفق بها

 امين يارب  وباذن الله تعالى بندبل  ... 
والله  اخي جميل انا كنت متوقع وعارف انك زعلان  لانك تشعر بالذنب  لكن نقولك كلنا تطمن ماحنا زعلانين  وباذن الله تعالى بنعوض ...  
لا تشيل هم  وبانتظار توصياتك ..
اعذرني  في العمل ولا استطيع المتابعه دائما  .. 
يعني كل ما حصلت فرصه احاول اتابع قدر الامكان ... 
سوال صغير :  هل توجد توصية  حاليا ؟؟  ولا ننتظر؟؟ 
بانتظار التوصية  :Regular Smile:  
الله يوفقك ويبارك فيك

----------


## toty

> والان أستاذنكم ساعة نوم  ونراكم مع السوق الاوروبيه

 خذ راحتك 
وعفوا توني انتبهت على  توصية اليورو ين  
الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار   السعر الحالي   1.3605  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  يفضل الشراء اذا نزل قريب من الستوب   للاحتياط لو لاسمح الله ضرب الستوب تكون الخسارة غير مؤثره  اختراق 1.3640 متوقع مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  الهدف بأذن الله   1.3720  الستوب   1.3550  والله الموفق  الله يكتب لها التوفيق ويرزقنا جميعا  وللمعلومية له اهداف بأذن الله  بأختراق 1.3750  1.4000  1.4160

----------


## mido1989

استاذ الجميل 
المجنون شكله رايح على الاستوب شو رايك؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> استاذ الجميل 
> المجنون شكله رايح على الاستوب شو رايك؟؟

 بسيطه كلها 20 نقطة معوضه بأذن الله 
وابشر بالعوض بتوفيق الله ب 200 نقطة وفوق قول يارب

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين والله اعلم اختراق 133.10 متوقع مواصلة الصعود 
من دخل فيه الرجاء رفع الستوب لل 132 للاحتياط 
والله الموفق

----------


## bfsj

أخي جميل هل يمكن الدخول على اليورو دولار من السعر الحالي 1.3635
واك تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

> أخي جميل هل يمكن الدخول على اليورو دولار من السعر الحالي 1.3635
> واك تحياتي

 قول بسم الله وتوكل على الله 
الله يرزقنا جميعا 
والافضل والله اعلم لو اخترق 640 راقبه لو نزل استغل اي نزول ودخل  
لو واصل صعود توكل على الله

----------


## saud33

السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صبحكم الله بالخير  جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> صبحكم الله بالخير جميعا

 هلا صباح النور

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل كأنه ناوي يذهب لل 1.5350 
والله اعلم سنراقبه ونحكم عليه 
لسه غير مؤكده بس بوادر صعود والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

المجنون للمراقبه فوق 148 احتمال يواصل صعود تحتها ممكن ينزل لل 146 لل 145 والله اعلم

----------


## saud33

ابو مروان  بالنسبه للكيبل اشوف انه اخترق مثلث متماثل على نقطه 5141   وهدفه الاول 
5245  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان بالنسبه للكيبل اشوف انه اخترق مثلث متماثل على نقطه 5141 وهدفه الاول 
> 5245 والله اعلم

 تقريبا هدفه الان 230 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين   المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  السعر الحالي   132.46  الشراء اما من السعر الحالي او لو نزل قريب من الستوب والخيار لكم  الستوب   131.50  الاهداف بأذن الله اما بالاهداف او احدهم او بالقناعة  136.50  140  144  مع الصعود تحريك الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح  والله الموفق  الله يكتب لها التوفيق ويرزقنا جميعا

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الرجاء رفع الستوب لمركز الدخول 132.46 للاحتياط تخوفا من تقلبات السوق ومع كل ارتفاع رفع الستوب  والله الموفق

----------


## Abo Maged

صباح الخير ياأبومروان ممكن نظرة منك علي اليورو كندي واليورو أسترالي للأهمية وأين الأتجاه مشكور ياغالي

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار   السعر الحالي   1.3605  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  يفضل الشراء اذا نزل قريب من الستوب   للاحتياط لو لاسمح الله ضرب الستوب تكون الخسارة غير مؤثره  اختراق 1.3640 متوقع مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  الهدف بأذن الله   1.3720  الستوب   1.3550  والله الموفق  الله يكتب لها التوفيق ويرزقنا جميعا  وللمعلومية له اهداف بأذن الله  بأختراق 1.3750  1.4000   1.4160

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الرجاء رفع الستوب مع الارتفاع ولو لمركز الدخول  والله الموفق  لو واصل صعود فوق 720 خير وبركة   المهم مراقبته عند الوصول  للهدف بأذن الله1.3720 تقريبا لو ارتد منها ممكن دخول بيع بعد التاكد من الارتداد والستوب اعلى نقطة وصل لها  والهدف بالقناعة او سأحدده لاحقا بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير ياأبومروان ممكن نظرة منك علي اليورو كندي واليورو أسترالي للأهمية وأين الأتجاه مشكور ياغالي

 اليورو استرالي لم يتاكد الهبوط حتى اللحضة  
ممكن ينزل لل 830 تقريبا ويرتد منها والله اعلم 
اليورو كندي ممكن يصعد لل 910 وينزل والله اعلم لل 750 تقريبا 
لو استجد جديد سأبلغك فيه المهم ذكرني 
والله الموفق

----------


## Abo Maged

مشكور ياغالي

----------


## Abo Maged

طيب معلش تاعبك معايا ممكن نظرة علي الأسترليني أسترالي للأهمية وجزاك الله خير

----------


## mmhosny

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الرجاء رفع الستوب لمركز الدخول 132.46 للاحتياط تخوفا من تقلبات السوق ومع كل ارتفاع رفع الستوب  والله الموفق

 أبو مروان...الله يرضي عليك..الأهداف دي بنهاية الأسبوع...نهاية الشهر...و لا امتي 
س}ال غبي انا عارف ان محدش يعرف..لكن بمتحن خبرتك يا استاذنا 
شكرا" :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> طيب معلش تاعبك معايا ممكن نظرة علي الأسترليني أسترالي للأهمية وجزاك الله خير

 هذا معاليش يبيلك تنتظر بعض من الوقت يبغاله تحميل بيانات  
الله يعينك تنتظر مشغول الان بمراقبة اليورو

----------


## Abo Maged

منتظرك ياأبومروان وأسف غلبتك معايا بارك الله فيك

----------


## الحبر الأحمر

الى أين يتجه المجنون

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار والله اعلم فرصة شراء مرة اخرى عند 1.3635 تقريبا والستوب 1.3600 
والهدف نفسه بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> الى أين يتجه المجنون

 الله يهديك قلنا فوق 148 احتمال يواصل صعود والهدف بالقناعة  
الان راقبه فوق 149 احتمال يواصل لو شفته بداء ينزل على الاقل 50 لل 70 نقطة ممكن تبيعه والستوب الهاي والله الموفق

----------


## mr mon3em

مبروك اخى الجميل اول 100 نقطة فى توصية اليورو ين 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

اتوقع المجنون يواصل صعود   المهم نسيت الكيبل بس الحمد لله ذكرت بالبدايه انه ذاهب لل 1.5350 والله اعلم  اي نزول استغلاله للشراء متوقع ينزل لل 1.5180 والله اعلم والهدف بأذن الله 1.5350 او القناعة   والستوب الذي يناسبك  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> مبروك اخى الجميل اول 100 نقطة فى توصية اليورو ين 
> جزاك الله خير

 الله يبارك فيك يامنعم عقبال الباقي  
متوقع والله اعلم مواصلة صعود المهم فوق 133 والله الموفق 
شرفني مرورك وتشريفك

----------


## mmhosny

> أبو مروان...الله يرضي عليك..الأهداف دي بنهاية الأسبوع...نهاية الشهر...و لا امتي 
> س}ال غبي انا عارف ان محدش يعرف..لكن بمتحن خبرتك يا استاذنا 
> شكرا"

  
معلش انا عارف انك مشغول....بس حطنا في اجندة مواعيدك يا جميل :Good:

----------


## solo90515

السلام عليكم يا اخي
اريد اسال ممكن الاسترالي ين يعود لل 74.00
الله يبارك فيك يا بو مروان قاعدين نعذبك معانا

----------


## aljameel

> معلش انا عارف انك مشغول....بس حطنا في اجندة مواعيدك يا جميل

 اولا أسف والله لم ارى مشاركتك 
والله صعب تحديد الزمن ولاكن الي انا شايفه ذكرته كهداف بأذن الله 
بتعرف الواحد بيستفيد منها كاتجاه وكنقاط مع الصبر والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم يا اخي
> اريد اسال ممكن الاسترالي ين يعود لل 74.00
> الله يبارك فيك يا بو مروان قاعدين نعذبك معانا

 والله اخي ممكن لاكن متى لا اعرف سنراقبه ونحكم

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار وصل لل 635 وارتد اتمنى انكم دخلتم فيه 
المهم من دخل فيه مع الارتفاع رفع الستوب لمركز الدخول 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> طيب معلش تاعبك معايا ممكن نظرة علي الأسترليني أسترالي للأهمية وجزاك الله خير

 راقبه عند 2.0080 تقريبا لو ارتد منها ممكن تدخل بيع والستوب اعلى نقطة وصل لها 
والربح بالقناعة او 1.9500 والله اعلم 
ولاكن انصحك منه حركته سريعه

----------


## Trail

السلام عليكم 
اليورو دولار  
هل العرض لازال قائم وكم الهدف

----------


## Abo Maged

> راقبه عند 2.0080 تقريبا لو ارتد منها ممكن تدخل بيع والستوب اعلى نقطة وصل لها 
> والربح بالقناعة او 1.9500 والله اعلم 
> ولاكن انصحك منه حركته سريعه

  بارك الله فيك ياابومروان ماأدري كيف أشكرك جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

المجنون واليورو ين  
مراقبتهم مع الكيبل واليورو دولار اذا وصلو اهدافهم احتمال بيسحبو معهم نزول المجنون واليورو ين 
والله اعلم

----------


## solo90515

رزقك الله الصحة والعافية

----------


## toty

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الرجاء رفع الستوب لمركز الدخول 132.46 للاحتياط تخوفا من تقلبات السوق ومع كل ارتفاع رفع الستوب  والله الموفق

 
تم رفع الاستوب ولله الحمد   بانتظار تحقيق الهدف الاول  باذن الله تعالى  136.50

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> اليورو دولار  
> هل العرض لازال قائم وكم الهدف

 الهدف بأذن الله 1.3720 تقريبا ولو واصل صعود خير وبركة واختراق 750 له اهداف فوق اخرى نحددها فيما بعد والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين مراقبته عند 133.80 تقريبا اما يواصل صعود او يكتفى بالصعود والله اعلم

----------


## Emaam3

اخ جميل 
انا متابع موضوعك منذ فترة ... واضح ان خبرتك ومعرفتك بالسوق ممتازة ومجهودك لخدمة اخوانك واضح وتشكر عليه كثيرا 
ولكن بصراحة اخى توصياتك غى الفترة الاخيرة اصبحت محيرة جدا حيث تذكر ارقام واحتمال للصعود او الهبوط وهذا الامر بصراحة لا ينفع كثيرا هذه الايام , فالسوق كما ترى غير واضح ويخوف

----------


## aljameel

مبروك الكيبل اول 100 نقطة الحمد لله 
المهم راقبوه عند احد النقاط لو نزل لهم 1.5250 و 1.5180 متوقع الارتداد من احدهم والله اعلم للهدف بأذن الله 1.5350 + - تقريبا او 1.5330 
والله الموفق

----------


## Trail

> الهدف بأذن الله 1.3720 تقريبا ولو واصل صعود خير وبركة واختراق 750 له اهداف فوق اخرى نحددها فيما بعد والله الموفق

   بارك الله فيك  وربي يزوجك   قول آمين

----------


## aljameel

> اخ جميل 
> انا متابع موضوعك منذ فترة ... واضح ان خبرتك ومعرفتك بالسوق ممتازة ومجهودك لخدمة اخوانك واضح وتشكر عليه كثيرا 
> ولكن بصراحة اخى توصياتك غى الفترة الاخيرة اصبحت محيرة جدا حيث تذكر ارقام واحتمال للصعود او الهبوط وهذا الامر بصراحة لا ينفع كثيرا هذه الايام , فالسوق كما ترى غير واضح ويخوف

 يااخي السوق متقلب ليس على كيفي  
مثلا اليوم كان هدف للكيبل واضح وضوح الشمس وهو 1.5025 وانا نوهت عليه وقلت بيع من اقرب نقطة للستوب خوفا من تغير اتجاه السعر ووضعت الستوب 1.5175 مجرد اقترب من الستوب عند 160 نوهت وقلت احتمال الكيبل بيصعد لل 1.5350  وفعلا ضرب الستوب وصعد فتقلبات السوق هي من يتحكم بالاتجاه وتغير المسار ومرات يقف السعر بمنطقة محيرة ممكن يصعد وممكن ينزل فتضع احتمالات النزول والصعود 
اخي انا مجتهد ممكن اصيب واخطى

----------


## aljameel

الحمد لله وبتوفيق الله عوضنا جزء من خسائر أمس اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
لا احد يقول مااستفاد اليوم ولازالت الفرص قائمة 
وبأذن الله سأنتقم من المجنون شر انتقام بس اتاكد من صعوده او نزوله  مايكفيني 300 نقطة منه 
والله يوفقنا جميعا ويرزقنا 
الان أستاذنكم للصلاة راقبو ماكتبت لكم والله يرزقكم وسأعود بعد الصلاة للمتابعة

----------


## عبودي الصغير

مساءوصباح الخير اخواني انا توي جديد والبي اعرف  المجنون وش المقصود فيه  واعذروني تعرفون مبتدئ

----------


## bfsj

> الحمد لله وبتوفيق الله عوضنا جزء من خسائر أمس اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
> لا احد يقول مااستفاد اليوم ولازالت الفرص قائمة 
> وبأذن الله سأنتقم من المجنون شر انتقام بس اتاكد من صعوده او نزوله مايكفيني 300 نقطة منه 
> والله يوفقنا جميعا ويرزقنا 
> الان أستاذنكم للصلاة راقبو ماكتبت لكم والله يرزقكم وسأعود بعد الصلاة للمتابعة

 دعواتي لك ولجميع الاخوان بالتوفيق

----------


## CheFX

> مساءوصباح الخير اخواني انا توي جديد والبي اعرف  المجنون وش المقصود فيه  واعذروني تعرفون مبتدئ

 اهلا وسهلا بك اخي العزيز
المجنون هو زوج الكيبل (الجنيه الاسترليني ) مع الين الياباني 
GBPJPY

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين   السعر الحالي  133.36  الهاي اليوم  133.60  والله اعلم لو مااخترق الهاي ممكن بيعه والستوب الهاي 133.60  والهدف بالقناعة او سأحدده لاحقا بأذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## عبودي الصغير

> اهلا وسهلا بك اخي العزيز
> المجنون هو زوج الكيبل (الجنيه الاسترليني ) مع الين الياباني 
> GBPJPY

  تسلم اخوي على المعلومه يعني مجنون بطلوعه ونزوله  احسن من جوز اليورو والدولار

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين   السعر الحالي  133.36  الهاي اليوم  133.60  والله اعلم لو مااخترق الهاي ممكن بيعه والستوب الهاي 133.60  والهدف بالقناعة او سأحدده لاحقا بأذن الله   والله الموفق

 لو نزل تحت 132.70 متوقع والله اعلم يواصل نزول او الارتداد منها

----------


## bfsj

> لو نزل تحت 132.70 متوقع والله اعلم يواصل نزول او الارتداد منها

 نعوض الحسارة في المجنون إن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو ين   المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  السعر الحالي   132.46  الشراء اما من السعر الحالي او لو نزل قريب من الستوب والخيار لكم  الستوب   131.50  الاهداف بأذن الله اما بالاهداف او احدهم او بالقناعة  136.50  140  144  مع الصعود تحريك الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح  والله الموفق  الله يكتب لها التوفيق ويرزقنا جميعا

     

> اليورو ين    السعر الحالي  133.36  الهاي اليوم  133.60  والله اعلم لو مااخترق الهاي ممكن بيعه والستوب الهاي 133.60  والهدف بالقناعة او سأحدده لاحقا بأذن الله   والله الموفق

   والله اعلم  مراقبة 132.70تقريبا لو نزل تحتها وواصل نزول واخترق اللو اليوم بأذن سيذهب لل 130.85  الارتداد من 132.70 تقريبا سيذهب به بأذن الله لل 134.10 ومنها بأذن الله 136.50  المهم مراقبة 132.70 + - اما ارتداد او مواصلة نزول  والله الموفق

----------


## toty

> لو نزل تحت 132.70 متوقع والله اعلم يواصل نزول او الارتداد منها

 الحمدلله عوضنا جزء من الخساير بانتظار الانتقام الأكبر  باذن الله تعالى   :Regular Smile:  
اخي جميل لو نزل تحت 132.70  هل له اهداف واضحه ؟؟؟ 
وشكرا

----------


## بحريني88

مبرووك عليكم 
للاسف كنت نايم وراحت علي كل الصفقات

----------


## aljameel

فوق 133.20 متوقع مواصلة صعود والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> الحمدلله عوضنا جزء من الخساير بانتظار الانتقام الأكبر باذن الله تعالى  
> اخي جميل لو نزل تحت 132.70 هل له اهداف واضحه ؟؟؟ 
> وشكرا

 وضحتها بالمشاركة التي قبل مشاركتك

----------


## aljameel

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    اليورو ين   المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  السعر الحالي   132.46  الشراء اما من السعر الحالي او لو نزل قريب من الستوب والخيار لكم  الستوب   131.50  الاهداف بأذن الله اما بالاهداف او احدهم او بالقناعة  136.50  140  144  مع الصعود تحريك الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح  والله الموفق  الله يكتب لها التوفيق ويرزقنا جميعا_    _اليورو ين     السعر الحالي  133.36  الهاي اليوم  133.60  والله اعلم لو مااخترق الهاي ممكن بيعه والستوب الهاي 133.60  والهدف بالقناعة او سأحدده لاحقا بأذن الله   والله الموفق_    والله اعلم   مراقبة 132.70تقريبا لو نزل تحتها وواصل نزول واخترق اللو اليوم بأذن سيذهب لل 130.85   الارتداد من 132.70 تقريبا سيذهب به بأذن الله لل 134.10 ومنها بأذن الله 136.50   المهم مراقبة 132.70 + - اما ارتداد او مواصلة نزول   والله الموفق  للمشاااااااااااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم 
المجنون ممكن بيعه تحت 149 والستوب 149 مع اخذ الحذر منه 
والهدف بالقناعة لو واصل نزول سأحدد هدفه فيما بعد 
والله الموفق 
السعر الحالي 148.80

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

انا دخلت بيع طيب ياطيب في اخبار سيئة جاية

----------


## قليل الحظ

أخونا الجميل هل يمكن بيع المجنون من هنا    148.60ويعطيك العفيه على مجهودك الطيب برجاء الافاده

----------


## aljameel

> أخونا الجميل هل يمكن بيع المجنون من هنا 148.60ويعطيك العفيه على مجهودك الطيب برجاء الافاده

 حاول بيعه قريب من 149 على الاقل الستوب 20 نقطة وتقديم الستوب مع النزول

----------


## aljameel

> انا دخلت بيع طيب ياطيب في اخبار سيئة جاية

 اخي ماذا بعت وكم سعر بيعك

----------


## aljameel

اخي قليل الحظ لاتستعجل ببيع المجنون الافضل الانتظار

----------


## aljameel

من

----------


## قليل الحظ

مشكور يا طيب

----------


## aljameel

من اراد أن يغامر بعقد صغير شراء اليورو ين والستوب اللو 132.60 ومراقبته 
لو نزل وضرب الستوب ممكن تعويضه بأذن الله ستوب صغير مافيه مخاطرة والخيار لكم 
والله الموفق

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي الكيبل راح ينزل الان ؟؟ 
اقدر ادخل بيع ؟

----------


## قليل الحظ

سأتريث قليلا

----------


## aljameel

بأذن الله يكون  ارتداد حقيقي لليورو ين لو اخترق 133.20 وواصل صعود 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> يالغالي الكيبل راح ينزل الان ؟؟ 
> اقدر ادخل بيع ؟

 والله اعلم عنده هدف 1.5340 وانا قلت عنه متوقع نزول لل 250 تقريبا او 180 ومتوقع ارتداد من احدهم  الافضل الابتعاد عنه الان حتى تتضحى الرؤيه والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    اليورو ين   المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  السعر الحالي   132.46  الشراء اما من السعر الحالي او لو نزل قريب من الستوب والخيار لكم  الستوب   131.50  الاهداف بأذن الله اما بالاهداف او احدهم او بالقناعة  136.50  140  144  مع الصعود تحريك الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح  والله الموفق  الله يكتب لها التوفيق ويرزقنا جميعا_       _اليورو ين     السعر الحالي  133.36  الهاي اليوم  133.60  والله اعلم لو مااخترق الهاي ممكن بيعه والستوب الهاي 133.60  والهدف بالقناعة او سأحدده لاحقا بأذن الله   والله الموفق_    والله اعلم   مراقبة 132.70تقريبا لو نزل تحتها وواصل نزول واخترق اللو اليوم بأذن سيذهب لل 130.85   الارتداد من 132.70 تقريبا سيذهب به بأذن الله لل 134.10 ومنها بأذن الله 136.50   المهم مراقبة 132.70 + - اما ارتداد او مواصلة نزول   والله الموفق  للمشااااااااااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## لبنان

> انا دخلت بيع طيب ياطيب في اخبار سيئة جاية

 خير ان شاء الله  بس شو الاخبار اللي جايه

----------


## toty

> مبرووك عليكم 
> للاسف كنت نايم وراحت علي كل الصفقات

 ان شا ءالله تعوض بصفقات ثانية اخي العزيز

----------


## لبنان

السلام عليكم معلمنا  ابو مروان  كيف احوالك   الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية  عندي عقد  بيع فرنك يورو صرلو يومين  وبعدو مكانو  شو رايك فيه  ولك الشكر

----------


## toty

> _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    اليورو ين   المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  السعر الحالي   132.46  الشراء اما من السعر الحالي او لو نزل قريب من الستوب والخيار لكم  الستوب   131.50  الاهداف بأذن الله اما بالاهداف او احدهم او بالقناعة  136.50  140  144  مع الصعود تحريك الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح  والله الموفق  الله يكتب لها التوفيق ويرزقنا جميعا_    _اليورو ين     السعر الحالي  133.36  الهاي اليوم  133.60  والله اعلم لو مااخترق الهاي ممكن بيعه والستوب الهاي 133.60  والهدف بالقناعة او سأحدده لاحقا بأذن الله   والله الموفق_    والله اعلم   مراقبة 132.70تقريبا لو نزل تحتها وواصل نزول واخترق اللو اليوم بأذن سيذهب لل 130.85   الارتداد من 132.70 تقريبا سيذهب به بأذن الله لل 134.10 ومنها بأذن الله 136.50   المهم مراقبة 132.70 + - اما ارتداد او مواصلة نزول   والله الموفق  للمشاااااااااااااااهدة والله الموفق

 عذرا  مانتبهت لمشاركتك اللي قبلي   :Frown:  
اخي جميل  بس حتى اتاكد اني فهمت صح  
لو وصل اليورو ين  133.20 وصعد فوقها   نعتبر انه ارتد  من  132.70 ؟؟
وندخل شراء ؟؟ 
وفي نقطه معلقه في راسي شوي  متى نقدر نعتبر ان السعر  ارتد ؟؟   هل في حد معين للنقاط   ؟؟
يعني مثلا   لو تجاوز النقطه المتوقع الارتداد منها  بعشرين او خمسين نقطه  نقول انه ارتد ؟؟
متى اقدر اقول بالضبط ان السعر ارتد من النقطه الفلانيه ؟؟   
وشكرااااااا لكككككككككككك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم معلمنا ابو مروان كيف احوالك   الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية  عندي عقد بيع فرنك يورو صرلو يومين وبعدو مكانو شو رايك فيه ولك الشكر

 والله اعلم تحت 1.5105 متوقع ينزل كم لا اعرف غير واضح

----------


## aljameel

> عذرا مانتبهت لمشاركتك اللي قبلي  
> اخي جميل بس حتى اتاكد اني فهمت صح 
> لو وصل اليورو ين 133.20 وصعد فوقها نعتبر انه ارتد من 132.70 ؟؟
> وندخل شراء ؟؟ 
> وفي نقطه معلقه في راسي شوي متى نقدر نعتبر ان السعر ارتد ؟؟ هل في حد معين للنقاط ؟؟
> يعني مثلا لو تجاوز النقطه المتوقع الارتداد منها بعشرين او خمسين نقطه نقول انه ارتد ؟؟
> متى اقدر اقول بالضبط ان السعر ارتد من النقطه الفلانيه ؟؟  
> وشكرااااااا لكككككككككككك

 ضع الرقمان بالحسبان  
133.30 
132.30 
فوقهم اوتحتهم اما مواصلة صعود او نزول انا الارقام توقعات احتمال تصيب واحتمال تخطى
ولاكن نوع ما  
ولو انا اميل حتى الحضة للصعود والله اعلم

----------


## لبنان

> والله اعلم تحت 1.5105 متوقع ينزل كم لا اعرف غير واضح

 شكرا لك على سرعة الرد جزاك الله خيرا يا احلى ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

المهم راقبو اليورو دولار عند 1.3720 الهدف بأذن الله اما مواصلة صعود او ارتداد منها تقريبا لو ارتد منها ممكن ندخل بيع والستوب اعلى نقطة وصل لها والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار   السعر الحالي   1.3605  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  يفضل الشراء اذا نزل قريب من الستوب   للاحتياط لو لاسمح الله ضرب الستوب تكون الخسارة غير مؤثره  اختراق 1.3640 متوقع مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  الهدف بأذن الله   1.3720  الستوب   1.3550  والله الموفق  الله يكتب لها التوفيق ويرزقنا جميعا  وللمعلومية له اهداف بأذن الله  بأختراق 1.3750  1.4000   1.4160

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
السعر الان 1.3680 
لمن دخل فيه الرجاء تقديم الستوب على الاقل 1.3600 
نوهت عليه اكثر من مرة أن شاء الله استفدتو منه 
الله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

والحمد لله الكيبل الان 1.5330 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
لمن دخل فيه اما جني ارباحه عند 340 او 350 اذا واصل صعود خير وبركه 
والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## توفيق12

هناك مقاومة قوية على الدايلي 1.5350

----------


## toty

> ضع الرقمان بالحسبان  
> 133.30 
> 132.30 
> فوقهم اوتحتهم اما مواصلة صعود او نزول انا الارقام توقعات احتمال تصيب واحتمال تخطى
> ولاكن نوع ما  
> ولو انا اميل حتى الحضة للصعود والله اعلم

 بانتظار اتجاه واضح  اما نزول او صعود  :Regular Smile:  
والف  الف الف الف مبرووووك   الكيبل  والدولار يورو  لكم 
ما دخلت فيهم  للاسف  الحساب لا يسمح  
بس ان شا ءالله نلحقكم  بالصفقات القادمة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم 
راقبو الاسترالي ين لو صعد قريب من الستوب ممكن البيع والهدف القناعة او 72.80 تقريبا بأذن الله 
السعر الحالي 74.40 
الستوب 75 
البيع بعد مراقبة  
وتقديم الستوب مع النزول 
لو شفتم مواصل صعود الابتعاد عنه  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم 
واليور ين لو ماصعد فوق 133.30 ندخل بيع والستوب 133.40 وتقديم الستوب مع النزول 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم 
المجنون من اقرب نقطة لل 149.50 ندخل بيع والستوب 149.50 ومع النزول تقديم الستوب لل 149 ومع كل نزول تقديم الستوب 
لو واصل صعود الابتعاد عنه يفضل 
الهدف بأذن الله بالقناعة او سأحدد هدفه لاحقا  
والله الموفق 
مبدئيا بأختراق اللو اليوم متوقع والله اعلم 145 والقناعة كنز 
والله الموفق 
ومن اراد من السعر الحالي 148.81 يضع الستوب 149 للاحتياط هذا غدار

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم 
والكيبل للمراقبة اعلى سعر يصل له ان كان 340 او 350 او اعلى منهم بكم نقطة ندخل بيع والستوب الهاي + 20 نقطة والهدف بأذن الله القناعة او سأحدده لاحقا أن شاء الله 
البيع من بعد مراقبة  
والله الموفق

----------


## قليل الحظ

أخونا العزيز الجميل ما هي نصيحتك بالنسبه للكيبل الان بعد كل هذا الصعود

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر الكيبل يصل لهدفه 1.5350 الحمد لله 170 نقطة 
المهم لا للاستعجال بالبيع حتى التاكد من النزول

----------


## aljameel

> أخونا العزيز الجميل ما هي نصيحتك بالنسبه للكيبل الان بعد كل هذا الصعود

 الانتظار افضل حتى نتاكد من النزول وندخل بيع والستوب الهاي 
والله الموفق والهدف بالقناعة او سأحدده لاحقا 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم 
> راقبو الاسترالي ين لو صعد قريب من الستوب ممكن البيع والهدف القناعة او 72.80 تقريبا بأذن الله 
> السعر الحالي 74.40 
> الستوب 75 
> البيع بعد مراقبة  
> وتقديم الستوب مع النزول 
> لو شفتم مواصل صعود الابتعاد عنه  
> والله الموفق

 تغير الستوب لل 74.70 والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل يفضل الانتظار لان اليورو لم يصل لهدفه وصل لل 709 هل اكتفى بكذا او يرجع يصعد للهدف اخاف يسحب الكيبل معه لو صعد فالافضل الانتظار فوات ربح ولاخسارة 
والله اعلم

----------


## رشدي

والله ياشيخ  الله يبارك فيك  امتنعنت عن النوم بسببنا   اشهدوا  ياناس  مازال بالدنيا الخير  :015:

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم 
للمعلومية انا ذكرت سابقا بأن الكيبل له اهداف عند 150 و 250 و 350 و 410 و 1.5700 بأذن الله 
ها نحن وصلنا لل 1.5350 والله اعلم اتوقع لو ارتد ممكن يذهب لل 1.5410 بأذن الله ممتوقع اشوفها اليوم بشرط بقائنا فوق 1.5240 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> والله ياشيخ  الله يبارك فيك  امتنعنت عن النوم بسببنا   اشهدوا ياناس مازال بالدنيا الخير

 والله الان ارتحت الحمد لله عوضنا خسارت امس وبأذن الله بنطلع بدبل وتربل مضاعفة من خسارة امس بتوفيق الله قولو يارب 
الان أستاذنكم للصلاة والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم 
المهم اليورو ين عنده هدف بأذن الله الان 132.40 + - اما يواصل نزول او يرتد منها راقبوه 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

مبروووووووووووك اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
اهداف اليورو ين بأذن الله باختراق اللو اليوم 130.85 واصل نزول خير وبركة 
المجنون سأشفي غليلي منك ايه الاعين بأذن الله باختراق 147 و اللو اليوم 145  
الاسترالي باختراق اللو اليوم بأذن الله لل 72.80 واحتمال اكثر 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

المجنون

----------


## aljameel

المجنون لو ماكسر 147.30 ممكن يصعد لل 148 او 148.40 والارتداد من احدهم لمواصلة النزول راقبه وخذ حقكم منه طالع نازل الحمد لله توفقنا به اليوم بستوب صغير 20 نقطة اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
والله يرزق الجميع يارب

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل فوق 1.5240 متوقع يصعد اما لل 340 او 410 والله اعلم 
اليورو دولار فوق 620 لل 600 متوقع يصعد للهدف بأذن الله 720 والله اعلم

----------


## احمد العلي

السلام عليكم
 اخوان هل توجد توصية ام انني اتيت في الوقت الضائع؟

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> اخوان هل توجد توصية ام انني اتيت في الوقت الضائع؟

 انتظر يصعد المجنون لل 148 او 148.40 متوقع من احدها يرتد ويواصل نزول وبأختراق اللو بأذن الله 145 او القناعة والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

مبروووووووووك المجنون او 200 نقطة في من اخذ حقه منه صعود وهبوط وفوقهم شوي وفيه من لم يخذ حقه منه لسه باقي 100 نقطة المهم بأذن الله ناخذ حقنا منه نزول وصعود دبل وأن شاء الله اكثر هو خسرنا امس 300 نقطة والحمد لله وتوفيقه عوضناها منه ومن غيره اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
المهم مراقبة نقطة 145 اما يواصل نزول او يرتد منها سنراقبه جميعا والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

قروب الين جني نصف الارباح ونترك النصف الاخر ونحاول بيعه مرة اخرى لو ارتفعو بأذن الله وتوفيقة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

مراقبة المجنون عند 148 او 148.40 متوقع الارتداد من احدهم وندخل بيع مرة اخرى والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

واليورو ين عند 132.60 لل 132.30 تقريبا متوقع الارتداد ومواصلة النزول بأذن الله والله الموفق

----------


## yasser35

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  يعطيك العافية اخي الجميل على حنكتك الفوركسية والله يوفقك وايانا ويكتبك بكل ضغطة كيبورد الف حسنة وحسنة ان شاء الله ارجو تقبلي بينكم  :Hands:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## hiboo

مساء الخير اخى جميل عندى هيدج فى الكيبل تنصحنى اتخلص من البيع واخلى الشراء

----------


## aljameel

والاسترالي ين متوقع يصعد لل 74.20 لل 74.40 ويرتد منها مرة اخرى والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   يعطيك العافية اخي الجميل على حنكتك الفوركسية والله يوفقك وايانا ويكتبك بكل ضغطة كيبورد الف حسنة وحسنة ان شاء الله ارجو تقبلي بينكم

  
جزاك الله خير 
اهلا بك اخي بين اخوانك اهلا وسهلا

----------


## aljameel

شكل قروب الين ماهم راضين يرتدو والله اتمنى يرتد لكي نستفيد منهم مرة اخرى واخوان لنا يدخلو لمن لم يدخل الله يكتب الي فيه الخير

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الخير اخى جميل عندى هيدج فى الكيبل تنصحنى اتخلص من البيع واخلى الشراء

 كم البيع والشراء

----------


## ahmed_samir77

الأخ الجميل هو فى أيه فى اليورو ين و المجنون

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اخ جميل ناخد المجنون منين بيع يا غالى ؟؟
وبالنسبة للكيبل ايه المتوقع له هو دلوقتى عند 1.5235 ؟

----------


## بسيم محمد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   يعطيك العافية اخي الجميل على حنكتك الفوركسية والله يوفقك وايانا ويكتبك بكل ضغطة كيبورد الف حسنة وحسنة ان شاء الله ارجو تقبلي بينكم

 أهلا وسهلا يا ياسر إشتقنالك .

----------


## ahmed_samir77

انا عندى اليورو ين شراء 133 و المجنون 148.5 ادخل صفقتى تدعيم الأن ام أنتظر

----------


## aljameel

> اخ جميل ناخد المجنون منين بيع يا غالى ؟؟
> وبالنسبة للكيبل ايه المتوقع له هو دلوقتى عند 1.5235 ؟

 المجنون بس يرتد و يصعد أن شاء الله سأحدد نقطة دخول بأذن الله 
الكيبل محافظ على نفسه اتوقع برتداد المجنون ممكن يصعد لل 1.5300 او الهاي اليوم اوقريب منه او 1.5410 وهي الارجح المهم لايكسر 1.5180 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> انا عندى اليورو ين شراء 133 و المجنون 148.5 ادخل صفقتى تدعيم الأن ام أنتظر

 بس يصعدو لسعرك او قريب من سعرك اغلقهم وادخل بيع من بعد مراقبه وعدم استعجال والله يرزقك ويرزقنا جميعا

----------


## yasser35

اهلا اخي بسيم اشتقنالك والله زمااااااااااااااااااااان  ما ما التقينا
ان شاء الله مستفيد من توصيات الاخ الجميل .....

----------


## aljameel

اجباري ومن المفروض يرتد قروب الين لمواصلة النزول والله اعلم

----------


## ابو راجي

اخي ابو مروان شو رايك بالاسترليني استرالي

----------


## aljameel

> أهلا وسهلا يا ياسر إشتقنالك .

  
اهلا اخي بسيم شرفني مرورك وتشريفك

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابو مروان شو رايك بالاسترليني استرالي

  
حركته سريعة جدا والبيانات التي لدي قليلة جدا بيانات عام تقريبا وليس متابعه من قبل اي جوز لابد من متابعت حركة السعر على الاقل شهر ولاكن اوعدك بظمه للقائمة بأذن الله قريب 
الان الفرص كثيرة استفيد من الموجود والله يوفقك

----------


## ابو راجي

بدي انت تختار فرصة معينه لي بستب و هدف

----------


## solo90515

أخي الجميل انا راحت علي نومة
ويش تنصحني يالغالي

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  راقبو الباوند فرنك فوق 1.6800 والله اعلم سيصعد لل 1.6970 + - تقريبا  ولو واصل صعود خير وبركة ومنها متوقع نزول والله اعلم  الربح بالقناعة او الهدف بأذن الله  السعر الحالي 1.6847   الدخول من بعد مراقبه وعدم الاستعجال من اراد الدخول يضع الستوب 1.6780 او الاستوب الذي يناسبه وتقديم الستوب مع الارتفاع   والله الموفق  والله اعلم لو ارتد من الهدف او اعلى منه شي قليل بأذن الله لل 1.6500 بشرط اختراق اللو

----------


## aljameel

بالله يااخوان مساعدة برفع  ماكتبته بالصفحات السابقة ليستفيد منه باقي الاخوان ولكم الشكر مقدما  
انا من الصعب اتابع واكتب وارفع واشتري وابيع وارد على الاستفسارات يد الله مع الجماعة 
والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## solo90515

الاسترالي ين ينزل باذن الله يالملك ؟؟؟؟
ممكن تحديد اهداف الله يجزيك الخير

----------


## بسيم محمد

أخي الجميل
إذا إحتجت أي مساعدة في زاويتك أنا على أتم الإستعداد للمساعدة . بالمناسبة ماذا تقصد بالرفع حتى أقوم به نيابة عنك ؟

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل لونزل وكسر 210 متوقع 1.5170 منها اما يواصل نزول او يرتد ويصعد والله اعلم

----------


## saud33

aljameel   
للمعلومية انا ذكرت سابقا بأن الكيبل له اهداف عند 150 و 250 و 350 و 410 و 1.5700 بأذن الله 
ها نحن وصلنا لل 1.5350 والله اعلم اتوقع لو ارتد ممكن يذهب لل 1.5410 بأذن الله ممتوقع اشوفها اليوم بشرط بقائنا فوق 1.5240 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق     مبروووووووووووك اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
اهداف اليورو ين بأذن الله باختراق اللو اليوم 130.85 واصل نزول خير وبركة 
المجنون سأشفي غليلي منك ايه الاعين بأذن الله باختراق 147 و اللو اليوم 145  
الاسترالي باختراق اللو اليوم بأذن الله لل 72.80 واحتمال اكثر 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترالي ين ينزل باذن الله يالملك ؟؟؟؟
> ممكن تحديد اهداف الله يجزيك الخير

 بأذن الله هدفه 72.70 وممكن اكثر بشرط كسر اللو اليوم 
المهم البيع لو صعد فوق 74 حاول بقدر المستطاع قريب من الستوب او 74.40 تقريبا لو صعد او اعلى ومن بعدها تقديم الستوب 75

----------


## yasser35

> المجنون بس يرتد و يصعد أن شاء الله سأحدد نقطة دخول بأذن الله 
> الكيبل محافظ على نفسه اتوقع برتداد المجنون ممكن يصعد لل 1.5300 او الهاي اليوم اوقريب منه او 1.5410 وهي الارجح المهم لايكسر 1.5180 والله اعلم 
> والله الموفق

  

> المجنون لو ماكسر 147.30 ممكن يصعد لل 148 او 148.40 والارتداد من احدهم لمواصلة النزول راقبه وخذ حقكم منه طالع نازل الحمد لله توفقنا به اليوم بستوب صغير 20 نقطة اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
> والله يرزق الجميع يارب

  

> الكيبل فوق 1.5240 متوقع يصعد اما لل 340 او 410 والله اعلم 
> اليورو دولار فوق 620 لل 600 متوقع يصعد للهدف بأذن الله 720 والله اعلم

  

> انتظر يصعد المجنون لل 148 او 148.40 متوقع من احدها يرتد ويواصل نزول وبأختراق اللو بأذن الله 145 او القناعة والله اعلم

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  راقبو الباوند فرنك فوق 1.6800 والله اعلم سيصعد لل 1.6970 + - تقريبا ولو واصل صعود خير وبركة ومنها متوقع نزول والله اعلم  الربح بالقناعة او الهدف بأذن الله  السعر الحالي 1.6847   الدخول من بعد مراقبه وعدم الاستعجال من اراد الدخول يضع الستوب 1.6780 او الاستوب الذي يناسبه وتقديم الستوب مع الارتفاع   والله الموفق   والله اعلم لو ارتد من الهدف او اعلى منه شي قليل بأذن الله لل 1.6500 بشرط اختراق اللو

  

> مبروووووووووك المجنون او 200 نقطة في من اخذ حقه منه صعود وهبوط وفوقهم شوي وفيه من لم يخذ حقه منه لسه باقي 100 نقطة المهم بأذن الله ناخذ حقنا منه نزول وصعود دبل وأن شاء الله اكثر هو خسرنا امس 300 نقطة والحمد لله وتوفيقه عوضناها منه ومن غيره اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
> المهم مراقبة نقطة 145 اما يواصل نزول او يرتد منها سنراقبه جميعا والله الموفق

  

> قروب الين جني نصف الارباح ونترك النصف الاخر ونحاول بيعه مرة اخرى لو ارتفعو بأذن الله وتوفيقة والله الموفق

  

> مراقبة المجنون عند 148 او 148.40 متوقع الارتداد من احدهم وندخل بيع مرة اخرى والله الموفق

  

> واليورو ين عند 132.60 لل 132.30 تقريبا متوقع الارتداد ومواصلة النزول بأذن الله والله الموفق

  

> والاسترالي ين متوقع يصعد لل 74.20 لل 74.40 ويرتد منها مرة اخرى والله اعلم والله الموفق

  

> شكل قروب الين ماهم راضين يرتدو والله اتمنى يرتد لكي نستفيد منهم مرة اخرى واخوان لنا يدخلو لمن لم يدخل الله يكتب الي فيه الخير

  للمشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهدة

----------


## saud33

ابو مروان  فيه توصيات  كانت لحظيه  صعبه  نرفعها اخاف يجي احد مطفي النور ويخش عليها

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل
> إذا إحتجت أي مساعدة في زاويتك أنا على أتم الإستعداد للمساعدة . بالمناسبة ماذا تقصد بالرفع حتى أقوم به نيابة عنك ؟

 الله يسلمك هذه الشباب ماقصرو رفعو ماكتبته وشكرا لك اخي بسيم

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان فيه توصيات كانت لحظيه صعبه نرفعها اخاف يجي احد مطفي النور ويخش عليها

 الله يسعدك ياشيخ روح الله يرزقك اليوم وكل يوم بالف نقطة قول يارب

----------


## aljameel

لا تستعجلو بالبيع قروب الين اتوقع بيصعدو كمان والله اعلم المهم تحت الهاي اليوم للبيع

----------


## بسيم محمد

بالله عليك لو وجدت أنني ممكن مساعدتك في أي شيء لا تتردد ومعاك 24 ساعة يوميا لو إقتضى الأمر . فما قدمته للإخوان نعجز عن رده .

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار فوق 1.3600 او 1.3620 متوقع يصعد واحتمال للهدف بأذن الله 1.3720 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بالله عليك لو وجدت أنني ممكن مساعدتك في أي شيء لا تتردد ومعاك 24 ساعة يوميا لو إقتضى الأمر . فما قدمته للإخوان نعجز عن رده .

 الله يبارك فيك اخي بسيم ومشكور بجد شكر من القلب

----------


## saud33

دخلت يورو  دولار  وان شاء الله الى الهدف

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للراحه والله ارهقت  بس ارتاح بعض من الوقت كله موضح لكم ولنا لقاء بأذن الله بعد الصلاة  
تحياتي لكم جميعا والله يرزقنا جميعا ويكتب لنا التوفيق

----------


## saud33

ماقصرت ابو مروان الله يجزاك كل خير

----------


## aljameel

ركزو على الكيبل متوقع 410 احساس مو اكثر المهم فوق 5170 او 160 ومن اراد الدخول يضع الستوب المناسب له وللاطمئنان اكثر يكون فوق 5300والله اعلم ومنها متوقع ارتداد  
ومن اراد من السعر الحالي كمغامر يضع الستوب 5210 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

جزاك الله خيرا اتفضل يا غالى

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> ركزو على الكيبل متوقع 410 احساس مو اكثر المهم فوق 5170 او 160 ومن اراد الدخول يضع الستوب المناسب له وللاطمئنان اكثر يكون فوق 5300والله اعلم ومنها متوقع ارتداد  
> ومن اراد من السعر الحالي كمغامر يضع الستوب 5210 والله اعلم 
> والله الموفق

 شكرا يا غالى  
يعنى قصدك تتوقع صعودة الى 1.5410 ؟؟

----------


## yasser35

> الكيبل لونزل وكسر 210 متوقع 1.5170 منها اما يواصل نزول او يرتد ويصعد والله اعلم

  

> بأذن الله هدفه 72.70 وممكن اكثر بشرط كسر اللو اليوم 
> المهم البيع لو صعد فوق 74 حاول بقدر المستطاع قريب من الستوب او 74.40 تقريبا لو صعد او اعلى ومن بعدها تقديم الستوب 75

  

> لا تستعجلو بالبيع قروب الين اتوقع بيصعدو كمان والله اعلم المهم تحت الهاي اليوم للبيع

  

> اليورو دولار فوق 1.3600 او 1.3620 متوقع يصعد واحتمال للهدف بأذن الله 1.3720 والله اعلم 
> والله الموفق

  

> ركزو على الكيبل متوقع 410 احساس مو اكثر المهم فوق 5170 او 160 ومن اراد الدخول يضع الستوب المناسب له وللاطمئنان اكثر يكون فوق 5300والله اعلم ومنها متوقع ارتداد  
> ومن اراد من السعر الحالي كمغامر يضع الستوب 5210 والله اعلم 
> والله الموفق

 للمشاهدة

----------


## aljameel

اتوقع المجنون بينزل لل 146.50 تقريبا واحتمال يواصل نزول والله اعلم 
الكيبل الانتظار افضل  
قروب الين اكيد بينزل والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

من اراد البيع من السعر الحالي 147.25 او لو صعد كمان شوي يضع الستوب 147.60 ويتوكل على الله 
الهدف بأذن الله 146.50 واحتمال يواصل نزول للهدف الرئيسي 145 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## saud33

اليورو ين وين هدفه  في النزول  ابو مروان

----------


## mmhosny

السلام عليكم...معلش يا ابو مروان يا جميل..ادخل يورو ين بيع الأن...

----------


## aljameel

سأذهب للصلاة ولنا لقاء بأذن الله بعد الصلاة  المجنون لو واصل نزول وكسر اللو اليوم متوقع يواصل نزول اما للهدف او قبله للمراقبه  الهدف بأذن الله 145 ولاكن لديه دعم عند 145.40 اخاف تعيقه عن الوصول للهدف لو واصل تحت الهدف خير وبركة نحن معه حتى الرمق الاخير   ملاحظة مهمه اي اغلاق اليوم تحت 145 متوقع 143.50 وومكن 140.50 المجال مفتوح له  ارتداد من 145 او 145.40 ممكن ندخل شراء والستوب اللو الذي وصل له والله الموفق  والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين وين هدفه في النزول ابو مروان

 بأذن الله 130.70 + - تقريبا ولو واصل نزول خير وبركة

----------


## bfsj

> من اراد البيع من السعر الحالي 147.25 او لو صعد كمان شوي يضع الستوب 147.60 ويتوكل على الله 
> الهدف بأذن الله 146.50 واحتمال يواصل نزول للهدف الرئيسي 145 والله اعلم 
> والله الموفق

  لسعر الحالي 146.90

----------


## yasser35

> اتوقع المجنون بينزل لل 146.50 تقريبا واحتمال يواصل نزول والله اعلم 
> الكيبل الانتظار افضل  
> قروب الين اكيد بينزل والله اعلم

  

> من اراد البيع من السعر الحالي 147.25 او لو صعد كمان شوي يضع الستوب 147.60 ويتوكل على الله 
> الهدف بأذن الله 146.50 واحتمال يواصل نزول للهدف الرئيسي 145 والله اعلم 
> والله الموفق

  
للمشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاهدة

----------


## lionofegypt2020

طيب والكيبل يا غالى
ياريت تقولنا ايه نظامة بالظبط
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم...معلش يا ابو مروان يا جميل..ادخل يورو ين بيع الأن...

 الان قريب من الهدف الافضل اقتناص احدهم لو صعدو وبيع والله يرزقك

----------


## aljameel

أسف اليورو ين هدفه بأذن الله 130.80 واحتمال يواصل نزول والله اعلم

----------


## bfsj

> اليورو دولار فوق 1.3600 او 1.3620 متوقع يصعد واحتمال للهدف بأذن الله 1.3720 والله اعلم 
> والله الموفق

 ابو مروان اشوف الزوج يمشي عكس التوصيه  امل الافادة لو سمحت؟

----------


## aljameel

> طيب والكيبل يا غالى
> ياريت تقولنا ايه نظامة بالظبط
> وجزاك الله خيرا

 الكيبل متوقع لو كسر 210 سيذهب لل 5170 + - والله اعلم

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> الكيبل متوقع لو كسر 210 سيذهب لل 5170 + - والله اعلم

 هو بقاله مدة كبيرة ثابت فى المنطقة دى 1.5205 و 1.5225  ربنا يكرم ونشوفو يستقر على صعود او هبوط  :016:

----------


## aljameel

مبروووووووووووووووك اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
بالنسبة لليورو ين بما انه بيعطى ومواصل نزول نحن فيه وخير وبركة بعد الهدف اتوقع ينزل تحت الهدف والله اعلم ومن اراد يجني على الهدف له الخيار

----------


## aljameel

واليورو

----------


## aljameel

واليورو ين لو صعد لل 131.70تقريبا وارتد منها ممكن بيعه مرة اخرى  والهدف بأذن الله سأحدده من بعد تاكد من الارتداد والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والاسترالي

----------


## mmhosny

أستاذنا ...هو صاعد الأن...ننزل بيه من فين

----------


## aljameel

والاسترالي ين لو صعد لل 73.70 وارتد والله اعلم ممكن بيعه مرة اخرى والهدف بأذن الله 72.70 واحتمال اكثر والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والمجنون لو صعد لل 147 او 147.30 وارتد ممكن بيعه من بعد تاكد من الارتداد والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين وصل الهدف وفوقهم 5 نقاط الحمد لله اخذناه صعود ونزول فوق 250 لل 300 نقطة  
الان زيادة خير لو اعطى خير وبركه 
والله يكتب لنا التوفيق جميعا

----------


## رذاذ

اليورو / ين لم يصل لل 130.80 لحد الآن ؟؟ 
هل وصل عندك للهدف ؟

----------


## mmhosny

> اليورو / ين لم يصل لل 130.80 لحد الآن ؟؟ 
> هل وصل عندك للهدف ؟

  
صباح الفل.. 
اليورو ين وصل 130.74 يا استاذنا 
بارك الله فيك ابو مروان :Good:

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  راقبو الباوند فرنك فوق 1.6800 والله اعلم سيصعد لل 1.6970 + - تقريبا ولو واصل صعود خير وبركة ومنها متوقع نزول والله اعلم  الربح بالقناعة او الهدف بأذن الله  السعر الحالي 1.6847   الدخول من بعد مراقبه وعدم الاستعجال من اراد الدخول يضع الستوب 1.6780 او الاستوب الذي يناسبه وتقديم الستوب مع الارتفاع   والله الموفق   والله اعلم لو ارتد من الهدف او اعلى منه شي قليل بأذن الله لل 1.6500 بشرط اختراق اللو

 للمشاااااااااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## رذاذ

أنا بايعه  
هل سيرتد اليورو ين أم ماذا ؟

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو / ين لم يصل لل 130.80 لحد الآن ؟؟ 
> هل وصل عندك للهدف ؟

 انا وصل عندي لل 130.76 الحمدلله 
لاتخاف بأذن الله نازل لها ومتوقع اكثر والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ايه نظام الكيبل 1.5250 يا باشا 
هل من جديد ؟

----------


## hiboo

معلش اخى جميل تاخرت عليك بالرد اناعندىبيع عند4790 وشراءعند5050 كيف اسوى

----------


## toty

تسجيل حضوووور .. 
ولو اني متاخر جدا اليوم  للاسف ما لحقت غير على توصية واحده الصباح
ان شا ءالله بكره نتابع معاكم    
الف مبرووووك  لكل من دخل وتحققت معه الاهداف    
اخي هيبو  الله يكون في عونك بالكيبل ..
وان شا ءالله الاخ جميل ما بيقصر معاك ...

----------


## toty

> اليورو ين وصل الهدف وفوقهم 5 نقاط الحمد لله اخذناه صعود ونزول فوق 250 لل 300 نقطة  
> الان زيادة خير لو اعطى خير وبركه 
> والله يكتب لنا التوفيق جميعا

 تستاهل اخي جميل  الله يزيدك ويباركلك فيما رزقك قول امييين

----------


## aljameel

اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى 
اتوقع السناريو كتالي والله 
يصعد قروب الين لمناطق بيع  
والكيبل كذلك المهم تحت 300 
ثم نزول الين لاهدافهم ومعهم الكيبل لهدفه 5180 او 5170 تقريبا  
ثم صعود للكيبل وقروب الين معهم اليورو دولار لاهداف نذكرها لاحقا  
او لو واصلو نزول متوقع تحت الاهداف نراقب ونرى  
والله اعلم  
معليش ياشباب نمت تقريبا ساعتين الحمد لله ريحت شوي النوم اليوم كله مكسر ساعه على نص المهم فيه رصيد

----------


## lionofegypt2020

يعنى دلوقتى حضرتك ببتوقع نزول الكيبل من هنا
1.5270 الى 1.5170
هل هذا ما فهمته صحيح يا غالى ؟

----------


## aljameel

صعب التحديث وارسال مشاركة لا للاستعجال الافضل نراقب حتى نتاكد من الارتداد والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الدولار فرنك السعر الحالي 1.1065 والله اعلم متوقع نزول الستوب 1.1111 الاهداف بأذن الله 1.0990 و 960  البيع من اقرب نقطة للستوب والله الموفق ولو واصل نزول خير وبركة

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين تقريبا عند 132.80 والاسترالي ين عند 74 تقريبا والمجنون عند 147.60 متوقع ارتداد والله اعلم راقبوهم والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق أمين يارب العالمين 
والله الموفق

----------


## CheFX

اخ جميل انا خرجت من بيع الكيبل براس المال وبانتظار توصيتك

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم قروب الين لاهدافهم التي ذكرتها بأذن الله ولو واصلو نزول خير وبركة من اراد البقاء بهم يراقب لو واصلو نزول تحت الاهداف اليورو ين لو واصل نزول الان هدف جديد بأذن الله 130.40 تقريبا والله الموفق 
من الاهداف او اقل نزول متوقع ارتداد ممكن دخول شراء والستوب اللو او اقل ب 20 لل 10 نقاط ورفع الستوب 
والله الموفق 
الان السوق ممل بالحركة استسمحكم ساعة ساعتين نوم وبأذن الله لنا لقاء بالسوق الاسيوي والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> اخ جميل انا خرجت من بيع الكيبل براس المال وبانتظار توصيتك

 الكيبل والله اعلم اما ينزل تقريبا لل 5180 + - ومنها يرتد او يواصل نزول 
اوالبقاء فوق 200 لديه هدف بأذن الله 1.5410 لل 1.5460 والله اعلم لو صعد 
بجميع الاحوال والله اعلم يصعد اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

----------


## mmhosny

يعني ندخل يورو ين الأن بيع...جزاك الله خير

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> الكيبل والله اعلم اما ينزل تقريبا لل 5180 + - ومنها يرتد او يواصل نزول 
> اوالبقاء فوق 200 لديه هدف بأذن الله 1.5410 لل 1.5460 والله اعلم لو صعد 
> بجميع الاحوال والله اعلم يصعد اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

 الكيبل مش باينله اى ملامح الان  ولا طلوع ولا نزول ولا اى حاجة ربنا يسهل ويقدم ال فيه الخير يارب

----------


## 1عبدالله

الله يجزيك بالخير يالغالى وينير طريقك للجنة والله لا نملك الا الدعاء لك الواحد ياأخى بعد ماقرر يبعد عن الفوركس رجعت فى كلامى تانى بسبب طريقتك الجميلة يالجميل فى المعاملة مع الناس والله انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى تسلم تنا يالغالى

----------


## mmhosny

اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك و زد و انعم عليك يا حبيبي يا رسول الله مداد كلمات الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي  7650  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  الشراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل والخيار لك  الهدف بأذن الله   7790  او القناعة  الستوب  7555  والله الموفق  الله يرزقنا جميعا ويكتب لنا التوفيق أمين يارب العالمين   ---------------------------------------------------------   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار  السعر الحالي  6035 المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  الشراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل والخيار لك  الهدف بأذن الله   6210  او القناعة  الستوب  5960  والله الموفق  الله يرزقنا جميعا ويكتب لنا التوفيق أمين يارب العالمين  ------------------------------------------------------   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي   1.7835  متوقع والله اعلم نزول ويفضل البيع لو ارتفع قريب من الستوب  الستوب  1.7950  الاهداف بأذن الله   1.7740  1.7700  1.7600  1.7550  1.7450  1.7350  والله الموفق   والله اعلم الوصول للاهداف يأخذ من الوقت مابين صعود ونزول من يجيد التعامل معه سيجني الكثير بأذن الله  ممكن يصل الهدف الاول والثاني ويصعد مرة اخرى ثم ينزل وهكذا  والله يكتب لنا الرزق والتوفيق جميعا أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار كندي  السعر الحالي  1.1604  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  الشراء يفضل اذا نزل او قريب من الستوب والخيار لك  الهدف بأذن الله   1.1730  او القناعة  الستوب  1.1535  والله الموفق  الله يرزقنا جميعا ويكتب لنا التوفيق أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم 
المجنون متوقع يصعد لل 147.75 ومنها بيع والستوب 148 مجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب لاعلى نقطة صعد لها للاحتياط 
اليورو ين متوقع يصعد لل 132 ومنها نبيع والستوب 132.30 مجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب لاعلى نقطة صعد لها  
لو واصلو صعود يفضل الانتظار والله الموفق

----------


## yasser35

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي  7650  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  الشراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل والخيار لك  الهدف بأذن الله   7790  او القناعة  الستوب  7555  والله الموفق  الله يرزقنا جميعا ويكتب لنا التوفيق أمين يارب العالمين   ---------------------------------------------------------   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار  السعر الحالي  6035 المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  الشراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل والخيار لك  الهدف بأذن الله   6210  او القناعة  الستوب  5960  والله الموفق  الله يرزقنا جميعا ويكتب لنا التوفيق أمين يارب العالمين  ------------------------------------------------------   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي   1.7835  متوقع والله اعلم نزول ويفضل البيع لو ارتفع قريب من الستوب  الستوب  1.7950  الاهداف بأذن الله   1.7740  1.7700  1.7600  1.7550  1.7450  1.7350  والله الموفق   والله اعلم الوصول للاهداف يأخذ من الوقت مابين صعود ونزول من يجيد التعامل معه سيجني الكثير بأذن الله  ممكن يصل الهدف الاول والثاني ويصعد مرة اخرى ثم ينزل وهكذا   والله يكتب لنا الرزق والتوفيق جميعا أمين يارب العالمين

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار كندي  السعر الحالي  1.1604  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  الشراء يفضل اذا نزل او قريب من الستوب والخيار لك  الهدف بأذن الله   1.1730  او القناعة  الستوب  1.1535  والله الموفق   الله يرزقنا جميعا ويكتب لنا التوفيق أمين يارب العالمين

   
للمشــــــــــــــــــــــــاهدة  
شو رأيك اخي جميل اليورو ين والاسترالي ين
ولك الشكر

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم 
الاسترالي ين متوقع يصعد لل 74.30 ومنها ندخل بيع والستوب 74.50 وتقديم الستوب اذا نزل لاعلى نقطة صعد لها 
والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> والله اعلم 
> الاسترالي ين متوقع يصعد لل 74.30 ومنها ندخل بيع والستوب 74.50 وتقديم الستوب اذا نزل لاعلى نقطة صعد لها 
> والله الموفق

 يعنى اعمل امر بيع معلق من النقطة 74.30 يا معلم ان شاء الله
وهدفنا كام طيب ؟

----------


## aljameel

المهم قروب الين للبيع تحت 149.50 و 133.60 و 75 
فهم للبيع والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> يعنى اعمل امر بيع معلق من النقطة 74.30 يا معلم ان شاء الله
> وهدفنا كام طيب ؟

 نعم وارفع الستوب 74.70 وتوكل على الله الهدف بأذن الله 72.80 او 72.60 واحتمال اكثر او القناعة 
والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

أبو مروان انا دخلت بيع يورو ين ...ما الهدف

----------


## aljameel

من اراد استغلال الاسترالي بالصعود يدخل شراء 73.75 والستوب 73.60 طبعا الهدف بأذن الله 74.30 ولو واصل صعود خير وبركة

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان انا دخلت بيع يورو ين ...ما الهدف

 ليش استعجلت ماقلنا 132 البيع الله يهديك بأذن الله الهدف 130.80 و 130.40 واحتمال اكثر والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

احتمال اليورو ين لو كسر 131.35 يواصل نزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> من اراد استغلال الاسترالي بالصعود يدخل شراء 73.75 والستوب 73.60 طبعا الهدف بأذن الله 74.30 ولو واصل صعود خير وبركة

 الغاءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء 
متوقع قروب الين بينزلو والله اعلم

----------


## mmhosny

ربنا يستر....اريد اعرف رأيك في اليورو دولار

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي  7650  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  الشراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل والخيار لك  الهدف بأذن الله   7790  او القناعة  الستوب  7555  والله الموفق  الله يرزقنا جميعا ويكتب لنا التوفيق أمين يارب العالمين   ---------------------------------------------------------   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار  السعر الحالي  6035 المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  الشراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل والخيار لك  الهدف بأذن الله   6210  او القناعة  الستوب  5960  والله الموفق  الله يرزقنا جميعا ويكتب لنا التوفيق أمين يارب العالمين  ------------------------------------------------------   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي   1.7835  متوقع والله اعلم نزول ويفضل البيع لو ارتفع قريب من الستوب  الستوب  1.7950  الاهداف بأذن الله   1.7740  1.7700  1.7600  1.7550  1.7450  1.7350  والله الموفق   والله اعلم الوصول للاهداف يأخذ من الوقت مابين صعود ونزول من يجيد التعامل معه سيجني الكثير بأذن الله  ممكن يصل الهدف الاول والثاني ويصعد مرة اخرى ثم ينزل وهكذا   والله يكتب لنا الرزق والتوفيق جميعا أمين يارب العالمين

 ماشاء الله بداء العطاء الحمد لله     

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار كندي  السعر الحالي  1.1604  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  الشراء يفضل اذا نزل او قريب من الستوب والخيار لك  الهدف بأذن الله   1.1730  او القناعة  الستوب  1.1535  والله الموفق   الله يرزقنا جميعا ويكتب لنا التوفيق أمين يارب العالمين

  
يفضل عدم الاستعجال الشراء من اقرب نقطة للستوب

----------


## solo90515

الاسترالي ين صعود باذن الله ثم نزول
ولا يمكن نزول للاهداف مباشرة لاني بايع من 74.00 
الله يجزيك الخير يا بو مروان النصيحة

----------


## aljameel

> ربنا يستر....اريد اعرف رأيك في اليورو دولار

 صاعد بأذن الله من الصباح وانا اقول صاعد 
الان تغير الهدف بأذن الله 1.3720 و 1.3770 واحتمال اكثر 
وللمعلومية له اهداف اخرى 1.4000 و 1.4160  والله اعلم 
اذا ترغب بالدخول فيه شراء انتظر حتى ينزل وضع الستوب 1.3580 وتوكل على الله

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترالي ين صعود باذن الله ثم نزول
> ولا يمكن نزول للاهداف مباشرة لاني بايع من 74.00 
> الله يجزيك الخير يا بو مروان النصيحة

 بيصعد لل 74.30 واحتمال 74.50 ضع الستوب 74.70 او 75 وتوكل على الله

----------


## aljameel

من هو داخل شراء فيه للمعلومية  اليورو دولار بأذن الله هدفه 1.3770 + - واحتمال اكثر الله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والكيبل والله اعلم هدفه 1.5410 و 1.5440بأذن الله   واحتمال اكثر والله الموفق

----------


## solo90515

> من اراد استغلال الاسترالي بالصعود يدخل شراء 73.75 والستوب 73.60 طبعا الهدف بأذن الله 74.30 ولو واصل صعود خير وبركة

  

> الغاءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء 
> متوقع قروب الين بينزلو والله اعلم

  

> بيصعد لل 74.30 واحتمال 74.50 ضع الستوب 74.70 او 75 وتوكل على الله

  
والله ضعت يا بو مروان
يعني الحين اغلق البيع واعمل شراء لل 74.30 ثم ارجع اعمل بيع للاهداف
صح كذه ولا انا غلطان
معلش عذبتك معي الله يرزقك الخير يا رب

----------


## aljameel

بس يخلص اليورو والباوند والاسترالي من الصعود قروب الين يبداء يشتغل نزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> والله ضعت يا بو مروان
> يعني الحين اغلق البيع واعمل شراء لل 74.30 ثم ارجع اعمل بيع للاهداف
> صح كذه ولا انا غلطان
> معلش عذبتك معي الله يرزقك الخير يا رب

 خليك على البيع لو صعد لل 74.30 او 50 عزز اذا ترغب  وتوكل على الله

----------


## لبنان

> خليك على البيع لو صعد لل 74.30 او 50 عزز وتوكل على الله

 معلم ابو مروان الخبر يلي صدر من شوي على الين شو بياثر معدل الاقراض بالبنوك (ابريل) السابق 3.4% المتوقع ------ الحالى 3.4%    الحساب الجارى (مارس) السابق 0.67 تريليون المتوقع 0.51 تريليون الحالى 0.90 تريليون   المخزون النقدى M2 (ابريل) السابق 2.2% المتوقع 2.3% الحالى 2.6%

----------


## solo90515

الف شكر يالملك

----------


## aljameel

> معلم ابو مروان الخبر يلي صدر من شوي على الين شو بياثر معدل الاقراض بالبنوك (ابريل) السابق 3.4% المتوقع ------ الحالى 3.4%      الحساب الجارى (مارس) السابق 0.67 تريليون المتوقع 0.51 تريليون الحالى 0.90 تريليون          المخزون النقدى M2 (ابريل) السابق 2.2% المتوقع 2.3% الحالى 2.6%

 اتوقع بصالح الين ولو اني معلوماتي متواظعة 
هذا من صالح التوصية على الين والله اعلم 
بس ينتهو الباوند واليورو والاسترالي من الصعود يبداء مشوار قروب الين بالنزول بأذن الله  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

مبروووووووووووووك الهدف الاول لليورو دولار 1.3720 الحمد لله 
بأذن الله للهدف الثاني 1.3770

----------


## aljameel

ومبروووووووك الهدف الاول للدولار فرنك 1.0990 بأذن الله للهدف الثاني الحمد لله

----------


## aljameel

مبروووووووك بداء الشغل بقروب الين الحمد لله

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  المجنون هدفه بأذن الله 145 وعنده دعم عند 145.40 بكسر الدعم للهدف بأذن الله  المهم مراقبة المجنون عند ال 145 متوقع يرتد منها اذا واصل نزول خير وبركة نراقبة   من الهدف او اذا نزل اكثر ندخل شراءءءءءءءءءءء والستوب اللو + 30 نقطة ومن بعدها نقدم الستوب بعدالصعود والله الموفق  واي ارتفاع للمجنون بيع هو المفروض يصعد لل 147.75 هو صعد لل 147.50 ونزل  المهم مراقبته حتى لوصعد للمريخ للبيع والله اعلم المهم تحت 149  والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي المجنون رايح لل 145.40 صح ؟؟ 
نقدر ندخل بيع ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم متوقع ينزل اليورو ين لل 130.80 و 130.40 واحتمال اكثر بأذن الله  بجميع الاحوال ادنى نقطة ينزل لها شراء والستوب 129.80 واتركوه يصارع بالحساب حتى تروى 136.50 وفوق والله اعلم  والله يرزقنا جميعا ويكتب لنا التوفيق أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## aljameel

> يالغالي المجنون رايح لل 145.40 صح ؟؟ 
> نقدر ندخل بيع ؟؟

 اههه يابحريني وينك الان ادخل وتوكل على الله ولو صعد عزز والهدف بأذن الله 145 عنده دعم 145.40 متوقع كسره والله اعلم وشوف الاسترالي لسه باول الطريق للبيع

----------


## بحريني88

هلا هلا بأذن الله داخلين  
;)

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم متوقع ينزل اليورو ين لل 130.80 و 130.40 واحتمال اكثر بأذن الله  بجميع الاحوال ادنى نقطة ينزل لها شراء والستوب 129.80 واتركوه يصارع بالحساب حتى تروى 136.50 وفوق والله اعلم   والله يرزقنا جميعا ويكتب لنا التوفيق أمين يارب العالمين

 هذه توصية خاصة للغالين ممنوع الاغلاق الا عند الهدف بأذن الله او ضرب الستوب  طبعا له اهداف بالصعود بأذن الله 140 و 144   والله الموفق يارب نتوفق بها قولو يارب

----------


## aljameel

المجنون لمن لم يدخل ممكن الدخول من 146.80 لل 147 وبالله التوفيق

----------


## aljameel

طبعا الان هدف المجنون بأذن الله 145.75 اما يواصل نزول او يرتد بعض الشي لل 146.20 او 30 ومواصلة نزول ثم ينزل مرة اخرى للهدف بأذن الله

----------


## e-forex

أستاذ الجميل تحياتي لك بارك الله فيك 
أنا شاري اليورو دولار من عند 1.3700 و عامل الستوب عند الـ 1.3655 و الهدف عند الـ 1.3900 
ما رأيك بارك الله فيك و جزيت خيرا ؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> أستاذ الجميل تحياتي لك بارك الله فيك 
> أنا شاري اليورو دولار من عند 1.3700 و عامل الستوب عند الـ 1.3655 و الهدف عند الـ 1.3900 
> ما رأيك بارك الله فيك و جزيت خيرا ؟؟؟

 مااتوقع اليوم بيروح لل 3900 ممكن غدا اوبعد غدا الله اعلم او الاسبوع القادم وكل شي متوقع  
انت بماانك دخلت فيه ضع هدفك 1.3770 + - ولو نقصت 10 نقاط واذا واصل صعود خير وبركة بالقناعة الستوب راقبه لو اقترب منه نزله شوي للاحتياط والله اعلم

----------


## e-forex

شكرا لك يا أبو مروان و يعطيك ألف عافية

----------


## aljameel

ومن اراد دخول باليورو ين الان فرصة  عند 131.50 لل 70والله اعلم الهدف بأذن الله 130.40 او 130.30 واحتمال اكثر الله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم صاعد لل 148 ومنها نزول والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

واليورو ين والله اعلم صاعد لل 132.40 ومنها نزول والله الموفق

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي اليورو والدولار الى اين ؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> يالغالي اليورو والدولار الى اين ؟؟؟

 بأذن الله لل 750 و 770 والله اعلم

----------


## بحريني88

تسلم يالحبيب

----------


## aljameel

المجنون اذا لم يصعد مرة اخرى فوق 147.30 بأذن الله انه نازل المهم البائع لايخاف بأذن الله للهدف 
وتصبحو على خير نراكم لاحقا بأذن الله

----------


## toty

السلام عليكم...
للاسف وصول متاخر اشوف التوصيات  ولكن ماقدر ادخل من نص التوصية ...
بانتظار توصيا قادمة باذن الله تعالى

----------


## mmhosny

أبو مروان...صباح الخير... 
اليورو ين دلوقتي شراء و لا بيع...انا هبعد عن الجهاز لنهاية اليوم في الغالب...بفكر اشتري و احط الهدف 136.5 زي ما ذكرت سيادتك سابقا"...صح و لا ايه

----------


## solo90515

السلام عليكم اخي بو مروان
انا لسا بايع الاسترالي ين
طمني يوصل الهدف باذن الله ولا احتمال صعود فوق 75
جزاك الله الخير

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ايه نظام اليورو ين يا غالى
نشترى منين ونوقف فين 
وشكرا جزيلا ..

----------


## solo90515

بو مروان الملك الاسترالي ين الحين 72.90
استغلاله للشراء بإذن الله؟؟؟؟؟
النصيحة يالغالي 
الله يجزيك كل خير يارب

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان الملك الاسترالي ين الحين 72.90
> استغلاله للشراء بإذن الله؟؟؟؟؟
> النصيحة يالغالي 
> الله يجزيك كل خير يارب

 لا انتظره عند 72.50

----------


## aljameel

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين لل 130 ومنها الاغلاق والدخول شراء فيه

----------


## Abo Maged

أين أنت ياهمي ابومروان صباحك زي لفل كيف مزاجك بالله عليك نظرة علي السوق لوفي فرصة حلوة خبرنا ندخل

----------


## aljameel

> أين أنت ياهمي ابومروان صباحك زي لفل كيف مزاجك بالله عليك نظرة علي السوق لوفي فرصة حلوة خبرنا ندخل

 حط امرك على 130 او 130.10 ليورو ين 
الهدف 136.50 
الستوب 129.70 
وقول يارب

----------


## aljameel

الستوب 129.50

----------


## Abo Maged

يارب وربنا يكرمنا معاك ولك التحية والتقدير لمجهودك والدعوات الصادقة من القلب بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

والمجنون من اراد الشراء يراقبه عند 144.70

----------


## aljameel

ميروووووووووووووك المجنون الحمد لله 145 الهدف

----------


## aljameel

الاسترالي ين مبرووووووووووك الهدف 
اليورو ين ميرووووووووووك الهدف 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## Abo Maged

قربنا في اليورو ين لسعر الشراء نتوكل علي الله ياأبومروان

----------


## aljameel

والكيبل والله اعلم فرصة شراء عند 1.5100 لل 1.5050 الستوب 1.5000 او 1.5050 
الهدف بأذن الله 
1.5470 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> قربنا في اليورو ين لسعر الشراء نتوكل علي الله ياأبومروان

 ينزل أن شاء الله

----------


## solo90515

والله انك ملك كل الملوك يالغالي توصيات ولااروع
من خير لخير باذن الله  
سؤال اخي الدولار ين نزول باذن الله
انا بايع من 96.00
النصيحة يالملك

----------


## aljameel

> والله انك ملك كل الملوك يالغالي توصيات ولااروع
> من خير لخير باذن الله  
> سؤال اخي الدولار ين نزول باذن الله
> انا بايع من 96.00
> النصيحة يالملك

 انا افضل انك تغلق بس ينزل شوي والله اعلم

----------


## Abo Maged

أبومروان اليورو ين للنزول مازال

----------


## solo90515

بارك الله فيك يا بو مروان الله يخليك لينا يارب ويعطيك الصحة والعافية

----------


## aljameel

> أبومروان اليورو ين للنزول مازال

 هذا هو نازل لك

----------


## Abo Maged

وأنا منتظره بارك الله فيك والله انك كبير بأخلاقك وسعة صدرك جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

ابو ماجد ضع امرك 130 والستوب 130.50 والرزق على الله 
انا شايف انه نازل لل 130 والله اعلم 
اذا لنا نصيب بناخذه 
المهم قفل المحفظة علية 
والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

المجنون متوقع نزول لل 144.60 او 144.70 
بعد التوكل على الله بندخل شراء فيه من احد السعرين بعد مراقبه لو واصل نزول تحت السعرين نستفيد بأخذه من تحت 
الهدف بأذن الله 151 سأضع الستوب بعيد شوي خوفا من تقلبات الاسعار 143.50 مجرد يصعد نقدم الستوب لل لنقطة الدخول والله الموفق او اختار مايناسبك من وقف خسارة 
والله يرزقنا جميعا يارب

----------


## aljameel

شفت ياابوماجد نزل وأن شاء الله ينزل لل 130 قول يارب

----------


## saud33

> حط امرك على 130 او 130.10 ليورو ين 
> الهدف 136.50 
> الستوب 129.70 
> وقول يارب

  

> الستوب 129.50

  

> والمجنون من اراد الشراء يراقبه عند 144.70

  

> والكيبل والله اعلم فرصة شراء عند 1.5100 لل 1.5050 الستوب 1.5000 او 1.5050 
> الهدف بأذن الله 
> 1.5470 
> والله الموفق

                     الى الاهداف ان شاء الله

----------


## المجازف

> ابو ماجد ضع امرك 130 والستوب 130.50 والرزق على الله 
> انا شايف انه نازل لل 130 والله اعلم 
> اذا لنا نصيب بناخذه 
> المهم قفل المحفظة علية 
> والله يرزقنا جميعا

  لامر بيع ام شراء اخي جميل؟

----------


## aljameel

> لامر بيع ام شراء اخي جميل؟

 شراء اخي

----------


## المجازف

> شراء اخي

 شكراً لاني لاحضت الستوب على 130.50؟

----------


## saud33

ابو مروان  لك رساله على الخاص

----------


## solo90515

ابو مروان ايش ريك
الاسترالي دولار فرصة شراء والله اعلم
المشورة يالملك

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

استاذ ماجد انا مشتري الين دولار من عند 96.24
ايش رايك يارين تنصحني

----------


## toty

السلام عليكم 
كيف حالكم جميعا  
اتمنى الجميع باتم صحه وعافيه  ويوم مربح للجميع 
اخي جميل
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _حط امرك على 130 او 130.10 ليورو ين 
الهدف 136.50 
الستوب 129.70 
وقول يارب_  _اخي جميل وصلت متاخر  والسعر الان  130.94_ _هل في مجال ادخل ؟؟؟_  _واذا مافي مجال_  _هل في توصية اخرى في مجال ادخلها ؟؟؟_  _واذا  في مجال  الله يحفظك  الاستوب  اخليه مثل ماهو 129.70  ولا اغير ؟؟؟_  _وجزاك الله خير_ _وجعل الجنه مثواك_

----------


## aljameel

> شكراً لاني لاحضت الستوب على 130.50؟

 فعلا فيه غلط 
الستوب 129.50

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان ايش ريك
> الاسترالي دولار فرصة شراء والله اعلم
> المشورة يالملك

 والله يااخي متخوف منه لانه كسر 7555 المفروض مايكسرها والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> كيف حالكم جميعا 
> اتمنى الجميع باتم صحه وعافيه ويوم مربح للجميع 
> اخي جميل
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _حط امرك على 130 او 130.10 ليورو ين_  _الهدف 136.50_  _الستوب 129.70_  _وقول يارب_  _اخي جميل وصلت متاخر والسعر الان 130.94_ _هل في مجال ادخل ؟؟؟_  _واذا مافي مجال_  _هل في توصية اخرى في مجال ادخلها ؟؟؟_  _واذا في مجال الله يحفظك الاستوب اخليه مثل ماهو 129.70 ولا اغير ؟؟؟_  _وجزاك الله خير_ _وجعل الجنه مثواك_

 والله يااخي هو المفروض ينزل لل 130 هو نزل 130.22 وارتد هل ينزل الله اعلم 
اذا ترغب بالدخول فيه الان ممكن وضع الستوب 30 نقطة لو نزل لل 130 تكون انت ماخذ حذرك وترجع تاخذه من 130 والستوب 129.50 والله الموفق

----------


## bfsj

خي جميل  
انا داخل شراء 5100 هل انتظر وما توقعك الهدف هذا اليوم ؟
الف شكر لك مقدماً

----------


## aljameel

> استاذ ماجد انا مشتري الين دولار من عند 96.24
> ايش رايك يارين تنصحني

 هو على المدى البعيد والله اعلم رايح 93.50 بشرط كسر 95.70 والله اعلم 
الان اتوقع بيصعد والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> خي جميل 
> انا داخل شراء 5100 هل انتظر وما توقعك الهدف هذا اليوم ؟
> الف شكر لك مقدماً

 تقصد الكيبل  
انا وضعت توصية علية شراءه من 5100 لل 5050  
والله اعلم متوقع يصعد بتوفيق الله لل 1.5500 
وراقبه وضع الستوب مؤقت 1.500 اذا شفته صعد فوق 240 ارفع الستوب وتوكل على الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## bfsj

> تقصد الكيبل  
> انا وضعت توصية علية شراءه من 5100 لل 5050  
> والله اعلم متوقع يصعد بتوفيق الله لل 1.5500 
> وراقبه وضع الستوب مؤقت 1.500 اذا شفته صعد فوق 240 ارفع الستوب وتوكل على الله 
> والله الموفق

 الله يجزاك خير

----------


## toty

> والله يااخي هو المفروض ينزل لل 130 هو نزل 130.22 وارتد هل ينزل الله اعلم 
> اذا ترغب بالدخول فيه الان ممكن وضع الستوب 30 نقطة لو نزل لل 130 تكون انت ماخذ حذرك وترجع تاخذه من 130 والستوب 129.50 والله الموفق

  
شكرا  اخي جميل  بنتظر  عند ال 130 ان شا ءالله
وننتظر الهدف لعل وعسى اعود فاعوض جزء من الخساير  
دعواتك

----------


## aljameel

استغلال اي نزول لليورو ين والمجنون واشترو  
واذا نزلو للنقاط المحدده  عززو الشراء 
والله الموفق

----------


## e-forex

ما في فرصة جميلة و قوية نعوض بها خسارتي الأليمة اليوم يا بو مروان بارك الله فيك ؟

----------


## aljameel

> ما في فرصة جميلة و قوية نعوض بها خسارتي الأليمة اليوم يا بو مروان بارك الله فيك ؟

 راقب اليورو ين محاولة شراءه عند 130 اذا نزل او قريب منهاوالستوب 129.50 
والله الموفق

----------


## e-forex

شكلي استعجلت و عملت شراء للمجنون من 145.80 و الستوب 144.85 و الهدف 150.80 ؟؟؟ 
اسف غلبتك معاي يا بو مروان بارك الله فيك شو رأيك ؟؟؟

----------


## e-forex

أسكر صفقة المجنون و لا أنتظر أحسن ؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> أسكر صفقة المجنون و لا أنتظر أحسن ؟؟؟

 نزل الستوب

----------


## smack

ازيك يابو مروان 
ليا استفسار بسيط لحضرتك
انا فاتح بيع للاسترالى ين 72.67 و هى دلوقتى خسرانة حوالى 24 نقطة
تفضل اقفلها دلوقتى لأن واضح من كلامك ان ازواج الين هتصعد ولا اسيب الصفقة مفتوحة حتى تجيب ربح
تحياتى لك

----------


## e-forex

> نزل الستوب

 
للـــ ؟؟؟

----------


## saud33

ابو مروان شرينا اليورو  ين 130.80
وحطينا طلبات على 130.10  
وش رايك

----------


## smack

> ازيك يابو مروان 
> ليا استفسار بسيط لحضرتك
> انا فاتح بيع للاسترالى ين 72.67 و هى دلوقتى خسرانة حوالى 24 نقطة
> تفضل اقفلها دلوقتى لأن واضح من كلامك ان ازواج الين هتصعد ولا اسيب الصفقة مفتوحة حتى تجيب ربح
> تحياتى لك

 حدثت المفاجأة و قفلت الصفقة على ربح 10 نقاط و طبعا المهم كان الخروج بلا خسارة 
آسف عالازعاج يابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> ازيك يابو مروان 
> ليا استفسار بسيط لحضرتك
> انا فاتح بيع للاسترالى ين 72.67 و هى دلوقتى خسرانة حوالى 24 نقطة
> تفضل اقفلها دلوقتى لأن واضح من كلامك ان ازواج الين هتصعد ولا اسيب الصفقة مفتوحة حتى تجيب ربح
> تحياتى لك

 اغلقها عند 72.35

----------


## aljameel

> حدثت المفاجأة و قفلت الصفقة على ربح 10 نقاط و طبعا المهم كان الخروج بلا خسارة  
> آسف عالازعاج يابو مروان

  
اذا ترغب ادخل شراء فيه من 72.50 لل 72.30  والستوب 71.50 والله الموفق

----------


## e-forex

أنزل الستوب لكام يا الغالي بارك الله فيك ؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

اوامركم على 130 و 72.30 و 144.70  والله يرزقكم ويرزقنا جميعا او قبل بشي بسيط 
وقفلو عليهم مو اقل من 300 نقطة بأذن الله وسنتابعهم سوى حتى الاغلاق وبأذن الله نغلقهم على 500 قولو يارب 
والكيبل لاتنسوه

----------


## e-forex

ان شاء الله خير يا رب

----------


## Abo Maged

يارب يكرمك ياابومروان

----------


## aljameel

> أنزل الستوب لكام يا الغالي بارك الله فيك ؟؟؟

 انا كنت واضع الستوب عند 143.50 للاحتياط وأنت لك الخيار  
مجرد يرتد نرفع الستوب والله الموفق

----------


## smack

ابو مروان ليا استفسار آخر
انا مبتدأ فى التحليل الفنى و لذلك اريد معرفة سبب الصعود و بالتالى سبب الشراء لأنة فى ازواج الين كلها هابطة على شارت الساعة و فى الاربع ساعات ترند صاعد و تم كسرة كما فى الاسترالى ين فهل هناك مؤشرات اوضحت ان الاتجاه سوف يصعد؟؟ علما بأنى لا استخدم اى مؤشرات و ايضا لا توجد اخبار على الين اليوم
و اخاف اشترى حتى لا يخوننى التصحيح بسبب المارجن القليل

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ابو مروان ايه الكلام بالنسبة لليورو ين
هل سيصل الى 132.00 ولا اية الكلام يا غالى

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم اراكم بالمساء أن شاء الله

----------


## MR_ADEL

الاسترالى دولار *******الدولار فرنك؟؟؟ اخبارهم ايه اخي ابو مروان انا داخل فى الصفقة من امس  ياريت تطمنى

----------


## FLEX ZEE

هل يمكن بيع الملكي الان  اليورو باوند

----------


## saud33

> اوامركم على 130 و 72.30 و 144.70 والله يرزقكم ويرزقنا جميعا او قبل بشي بسيط 
> وقفلو عليهم مو اقل من 300 نقطة بأذن الله وسنتابعهم سوى حتى الاغلاق وبأذن الله نغلقهم على 500 قولو يارب 
> والكيبل لاتنسوه

  
الله يسمع منك يارب

----------


## راجي البشاير

> اوامركم على 130 و 72.30 و 144.70 والله يرزقكم ويرزقنا جميعا او قبل بشي بسيط 
> وقفلو عليهم مو اقل من 300 نقطة بأذن الله وسنتابعهم سوى حتى الاغلاق وبأذن الله نغلقهم على 500 قولو يارب

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ياجماعه اي زوج المقصود واالعمليه بيع ولا شرا 
ارجو من احد الاخوان يوضح لي

----------


## Abo Maged

اليورو ين شراء من 1.30 وماحولها والأستوب 1.2950 والمجنون شراء من 1.4470 والأستوب علي ماأتذكر 1.437

----------


## ابو عدنان

والله  حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااام

----------


## Abo Maged

أبومروان فعلت صفقة اليورو ين والله كريم

----------


## e-forex

> والله  حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااام

 
؟؟!!!؟؟!!!

----------


## aljooore

تفقل اليورو ين والله كريم

----------


## Abo Maged

> والله حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااام

   :016:  :Noco:  :016:  :Noco:

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

المجنون ياجماعة ايش رايكم فيه

----------


## lionofegypt2020

يا مسهل يارب
واليورو ين يطلع ويكون صاعد جدا ان شاء الله يارب

----------


## راجي البشاير

> اليورو ين شراء من 1.30 وماحولها والأستوب 1.2950 والمجنون شراء من 1.4470 والأستوب علي ماأتذكر 1.437

 تسلم يابو ماجد 
شاكر لك توضيحك

----------


## Abo Maged

أنت السابق بعمل الخير في مرة أستفسرت عن توصية ولم أجد غيرك قام بالتوضيح الخير لايضيع ياعزيزي

----------


## tarekkanzy

يا جماعه!!!!! فيه اخبار جديده؟؟؟؟ يورو ين و بوند ين و الكندي ين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طوكيو بعدت اوي!!!!!!!

----------


## Abo Maged

أين أنت ياعم جميل فينك ياأبومروان تطمنا علي اليورو ين أنا قلقان

----------


## saud33

شباب  قولو لليورو ين  يوقف خلاص لعد ينزل

----------


## solo90515

أخي بو مروان انا شاري استرالي ين من 72.50
والزوج قاعد ينزل طمنا يا بو مروان نستمر على التوصية باذن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

يا جماعة ايه ظروف اليورو ين ؟؟
دة نزل للنقطة 129.80
ايه الكلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## toty

> يا جماعة ايه ظروف اليورو ين ؟؟
> دة نزل للنقطة 129.80
> ايه الكلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 والله اخي العزيز  علمي علمك
لكن  انا متوكل على الله ثم على توصيت اخي جميل
للعلم ما تبقى من   رصيدي  235 دولار فقط  
لكني متوكل على الله رب العالمين 
وعلى توصية اخي العزيز جميل 
عن نفسي  نزلت الستوب  شوي  12940 
والله الموفق 
والله دخلت لاني هلكان وبنام   ( على قولة اخونا العزيز  جميل  بكبر المخده هههههههههههه )
وحبيت اشوف لو الاخ  جميل موجود   بس الظاهر انه غير موجود  ... 
متابع  لمدة عشر  دقايق   ...
اتمنى لي وللجميع التوفيق  والربح الوفير

----------


## saud33

توكلو على الله ياشباب  ان شاء الله يطلع اللحين اليورو ين

----------


## toty

العوض على الله  
ضرب الاستوب  
انا باقيلي عشر نقاط ويضرب الاستوب عندي  ... :Frown:

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> والله اخي العزيز علمي علمك
> لكن انا متوكل على الله ثم على توصيت اخي جميل
> للعلم ما تبقى من رصيدي 235 دولار فقط  
> لكني متوكل على الله رب العالمين 
> وعلى توصية اخي العزيز جميل 
> عن نفسي نزلت الستوب شوي 12940 
> والله الموفق 
> والله دخلت لاني هلكان وبنام ( على قولة اخونا العزيز جميل بكبر المخده هههههههههههه )
> وحبيت اشوف لو الاخ جميل موجود بس الظاهر انه غير موجود ... 
> ...

 ربنا يستر انا متوكل على الله ومستنى
اليورو ين نزل حتى 129.50
يااااااااااارب استررررررررررر
يااااااااااارب يطلع بقاااااااااااا

----------


## Abo Maged

ضرب الأستوب والحساب راح

----------


## hiboo

totyاخى 
ان شاء الله تعوض وماتبقى يزيد باذن الله ويتبارك واخونا جميل مابيقصر معاك

----------


## saud33

الحمد لله على كل  حال   ضرب الستوب عندي  والحساب  مابقى فيه   الا   فتافيت

----------


## yasser35

الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه  اخي الجميل ما قصرت  ما يشاء الله يكون وليس ما يشاء العباد  الحمد لله     الحمد لله     الحمد لله

----------


## toty

> ضرب الأستوب والحساب راح

 عوضك على الله اخي العزيز وان شا ءالله تعوض   
اخي  hiboo
اشكرك على مشاعرك  والله  يعوض الجميع  يارب 
اخي  saud33
الله يعوضك يارب  ويوفقك 
ويعوض كل من دخل في الصفقة 
انا شكله باقي شوي  وبيضرب الاستوب  
بس ربنا على كل شي قدير   ... 
بصراحه ما ودي انام وانا زعلان ههههههههههههههههههه
بس  يالله الحمدلله على كل حال

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الحمد لله على كل شىء
اليورو ين رايح فى البدنجان خالص
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
انا منتظر وسايبها على ربنا
و يا جماعة قولو الحمد لله وربنا هيعوضكم باذن الله

----------


## saud33

اليورو  ين اذا ماوقف عند 129.50    
اتوقع راح يواصل  الى 128.55 
وهذي  دعم على الفيبو على اربع ساعات  
والله اعلم

----------


## toty

قدر الله وماشاء فعل   
ضرب الاستوب  
الحمدلله
عوضنا على رب العالمين
باقي شوية فتافيت

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ربنا يستر على اليورو ين
يااااااااارب استرررر
انا هنتظر على امل الصعود تانى
ياااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## toty

انا استاذنكم  جميعا  
بقوم انام

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اتفضل يا غالى
وربنا يعوض ويستر يارب ويطلع لفوق

----------


## aljameel

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## Abo Maged

مساء الخير ياأبومروان رأيك بيكمل نزول لتحت أفدنا بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

المهم من داخل بالاسترالي ين يلغي الستوب ولو نزل تحت الستوب ندخل بيع كهدك وأن شاء الله نفكه بالوقت المناسب 
ونفس الشي للمجنون

----------


## Abo Maged

اليوو ين بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الخير ياأبومروان رأيك بيكمل نزول لتحت أفدنا بارك الله فيك

 والله يااخي المفروض حسب ماارى ماينزل عن 129.80 وانا حسبت حساب 30 نقطة زيادة ليش لا اعرف ومااتوقع بينزل كثير والله اعلم

----------


## lionofegypt2020

طيب انا لسه فى اليورو ين يا غالى
اعمل هيدج بيع من هنا ولا ايه بالظبط ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

من ضرب معه الستوب بأذن الله نعوضها بأحسن منها سأشتغل عليه الليلة

----------


## Abo Maged

الأرتداد ممكن قريب ولآايه نظرتك لليورو ين

----------


## aljameel

> طيب انا لسه فى اليورو ين يا غالى
> اعمل هيدج بيع من هنا ولا ايه بالظبط ؟؟

 لا انتظر خلينا نشوف لو نزل مرة ثانية تحت 130.35 على اعمل هدك وبنحاول نفكه بربح وبأذن الله نطلع من الاثنين بربح وهذا الكلام للجميع

----------


## lord eva

الحمد والشكر الك يا ربي على كل شيئ ضرب الستوب تبعي انا كمان بس ماعدت عم حس بشي بعد ماخسرت 500 دولار اليومين الماضين عالباوند  وصفيت عال60 هلا بقا عقودي كلا بالالف و الالفين خساتي عاليورو ين كانت 4 دولار حسيت حالي ما خسرت شي  بس مو هون المشكلة بدي شي حدا يانقذني ويرجعلي رصيدي لل 250 اقلا شي بس لاقدر ارجع امشي شوي ايدي بزنارك يا استاذ جميل بدنا دفشة صغيرة منك شوي  بس لنقدر نقوم عاجرينا بعد هالاسبوع المقت  الله وكيلكن اسا ما لحقت انبسط بالمصاري يومين  وحابب اسالك انا اساتني فاتح صفقة المجنون من ال 44.50 شو رايك استاذي نتركو ولا الوضع بخوف عفتح اسيا  :016:  حبي و احترامي

----------


## bfsj

> من ضرب معه الستوب بأذن الله نعوضها بأحسن منها سأشتغل عليه الليلة

  انا ضرب معاي الستوب في اليورو ين والمجنون  ولس باقي على الكيبل بعقد كبير شوي  واقول الله يستر  
مرئياتك اخي الجميل؟

----------


## aljameel

> الأرتداد ممكن قريب ولآايه نظرتك لليورو ين

 لسه معك الليورو ين 
اذا معك اعمل مثل ماقلت اذا مامعك اخل شراء ولو شفته نزل عن 35 ادخل بيع هدك 
وأن شاء الله نفكهم بربح الاثنين

----------


## Abo Maged

معايا وفهمني براحة الله يباركلك أعمل أية أحسن متوتر جدا

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد والشكر الك يا ربي على كل شيئ  ضرب الستوب تبعي انا كمان بس ماعدت عم حس بشي بعد ماخسرت 500 دولار اليومين الماضين عالباوند  وصفيت عال60 هلا بقا عقودي كلا بالالف و الالفين خساتي عاليورو ين كانت 4 دولار حسيت حالي ما خسرت شي  بس مو هون المشكلة بدي شي حدا يانقذني ويرجعلي رصيدي لل 250 اقلا شي بس لاقدر ارجع امشي شوي ايدي بزنارك يا استاذ جميل بدنا دفشة صغيرة منك شوي  بس لنقدر نقوم عاجرينا بعد هالاسبوع المقت  الله وكيلكن اسا ما لحقت انبسط بالمصاري يومين  وحابب اسالك انا اساتني فاتح صفقة المجنون من ال 44.50 شو رايك استاذي نتركو ولا الوضع بخوف عفتح اسيا  حبي و احترامي

 توكل على الله خليك اليوم معنا وبأذن الله بنطلع بربح ممتاز

----------


## lionofegypt2020

انا منتظر فى اليورو ين ان شاء الله
ومش هعمل هيدج غير لو نزل تحت 129.30
ربنا يكرم يارب ويطلععع ياااااااارب

----------


## aljameel

> معايا وفهمني براحة الله يباركلك أعمل أية أحسن متوتر جدا

 اعمل هدك لو نزل تحت 130.50 بنفس العقد

----------


## e-forex

أنا داخل شراء ع المجنون عند 145.80 و الستوب 143.75 و الهدف 150.40 
و عااااااااااااكس معـــــــــانا مظبوووووط و الحساب قاعد يلفظ أنفاسه الأخيـــــرة و ربنــــا يستر و يصعد

----------


## Abo Maged

> اعمل هدك لو نزل تحت 130.50 بنفس العقد

  تقصد لونزل تحت 1.2950

----------


## aljameel

شباب وشابات لاتخافو بأذن الله الله معنا ويوفقنا أن شاء الله 
اليوم معكم لين نفك الهدك  
من معه يتابع معي الليلة وغدا لين نطلع من الاثنين بربح 
من لم يدخل لا يدخل غير ابلغ بالدخول

----------


## aljameel

> أنا داخل شراء ع المجنون عند 145.80 و الستوب 143.75 و الهدف 150.40 
> و عااااااااااااكس معـــــــــانا مظبوووووط و الحساب قاعد يلفظ أنفاسه الأخيـــــرة و ربنــــا يستر و يصعد

 فك الستوب لو شفت نزل تحت 143.50 ادخل بيع هدك

----------


## bfsj

> اعمل هدك لو نزل تحت 130.50 بنفس العقد

 ولو عليك شوي كلافه اخوي جميل ممكن تشرح لي الهدك  لأني لم استخدمه نهائياً
اذا تكرمت؟

----------


## aljameel

الان الكيبل شراء الستوب 5130 
السعر الحالي 5150 بسرعه الدخول  
الستوب ضغير

----------


## aljameel

> الان الكيبل شراء الستوب 5130 
> السعر الحالي 5150 بسرعه الدخول  
> الستوب ضغير

 الستوب 1.5125 احتياط لان الشركات تختلف بالاسعار عن بعض

----------


## saud33

ابو مروان   انا اشوف اذا  كنت مصحصح ومروق ان الصفقات تكون  قصيره وسريعه 
يعني  مابين  20 -- 40  نقطه فقط  
ونستفيد من التذبذب

----------


## aljameel

> ولو عليك شوي كلافه اخوي جميل ممكن تشرح لي الهدك لأني لم استخدمه نهائياً
> اذا تكرمت؟

 لان اخي انا واعوذ من كلمت انا  الي شايفه مستوي على الاخير كنزول ولاكن احتياط للمحافظة على الرصيد لو سبحان الله نزل نكون فيه مجرد يرتد نفك البيع

----------


## Abo Maged

أبومروان عملت هيدج من 1.2945 وأنا شاري من 1.3030

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان انا اشوف اذا كنت مصحصح ومروق ان الصفقات تكون قصيره وسريعه 
> يعني مابين 20 -- 40 نقطه فقط 
> ونستفيد من التذبذب

 مصحصح ومروق وزعلان عليكم انه انضرب الستوب بالرغم انه 50 نقطه بأذن الله معوضه بتوفيق اله 
واليوم بنشتغل على 10 و 100 نقطة وبأذن الله نتوفق بس قولو يارب 
ومعكم للغد اليوم بالصدفه نائم 15 ساعة والحمد لله

----------


## solo90515

أخي الجميل انا داخل الاسترالي ين بيع من 72.50
ممكن يطلع لنقطة الدخول ولا اغلق والتوكل على الله
النصيحة يالملك

----------


## Abo Maged

> أبومروان عملت هيدج من 1.2945 وأنا شاري من 1.3030

  أبومروان لاتنساني في الهيدج

----------


## ahmed_samir77

الأخ الجميل اليورو ين و المجنون إلى أين

----------


## aljameel

الحمد لله الاسترالي ين ماضرب انا عندي ماضرب احد عنده ضرب الستوب  
المهم فك الستوب او تنزيله لل 71 او لو نزل تحت 71.40 عمل هدك ولكم الخيار

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل انا داخل الاسترالي ين بيع من 72.50
> ممكن يطلع لنقطة الدخول ولا اغلق والتوكل على الله
> النصيحة يالملك

 اما ان تغلق او تدخل شراء من السعر الحالي

----------


## aljameel

> أبومروان عملت هيدج من 1.2945 وأنا شاري من 1.3030

 والله اعلم اتوقع اكتفم بالنزول  
لو انك تفكه ونراقب الان لو شفته نزل تحت 129 اعمله مرة ثانيه اذا حسابك يسمح

----------


## saud33

نخش الكيبل ؟؟؟

----------


## Evanho

اخى الجميل
انت قلت شراء للكيبل من 1.5150
ايه الهدف ؟

----------


## ahmed_samir77

أخى الجميل اليورو ين و المجنون إلى أين أرجو الإفادة الحساب لأ يحتمل

----------


## aljameel

> الأخ الجميل اليورو ين و المجنون إلى أين

 والله اعلم صعود  سأوضحهم الان لحضات

----------


## Abo Maged

> والله اعلم اتوقع اكتفم بالنزول  
> لو انك تفكه ونراقب الان لو شفته نزل تحت 129 اعمله مرة ثانيه اذا حسابك يسمح

  باقي بالحساب 150$ ومتخوف أنت شايف أقرب الصعود افك الهيدج بس الرد سريعا الله يباركلك

----------


## aljameel

المجنون لو اغلق تحت 145 اليوم نكون حذرين جدا

----------


## aljameel

> باقي بالحساب 150$ ومتخوف أنت شايف أقرب الصعود افك الهيدج بس الرد سريعا الله يباركلك

 خليك افضل لين اتاكد من الارتداد

----------


## aljameel

> نخش الكيبل ؟؟؟

  

> اخى الجميل
> انت قلت شراء للكيبل من 1.5150
> ايه الهدف ؟

 توكلو على الله

----------


## aljameel

لحضات ياشباب الان اوضح لكم

----------


## Abo Maged

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا علي تعبك وجهودك اللهم أجعله بميزان حسناتك وبارك لك في أهلك ومالك وصحتك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اهدافهم بأذن الله كما ارى بالشارت والله اعلم  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  اولا من عمل هدك انا مسؤل عنه ولو نزل الف نقطة سنتابعه مع بعض لين نفكه بربح أن شاء الله ولو بعد شهر اتابع معكم اوكي  المجنون كهدف بأذن الله 151 بشرط الاغلاق اليوم فوق 145 فوق 151.50 لديه هدف بأذن الله 153 و 158اغلاق تحتها ممكن يذهب به لل 143.70 تقريبا منها اما يرتد او المجال مفتوح له حتى 140.50   اهداف الموجه الحاليه الذي نحن فيها كموجه عامه اتكلم مالم يكسر 138.90 فاهداف الموجه صاعدة ممكن تمتد لل 165 وممكن 172 والله اعلم  اليورو ين هدفه والله اعلم 136 و 140 و 144 بشرط نكون فوق 124.50 الن كموجة متوسطة بتقول اكتفينا نزول وهدفنا 134 و 136 بأذن الله  الاسترالي ين هدف بأذن الله 77 ومن بعدها لل 84 كموجة بشرط نكون فوق 67.20  الكيبل الان هدفه بأذن الله 1.5450 او 1.5500 وهدف اخر 1.5700 المهم فوق 1.4990  وله اهداف اخرى بعيده    والله الموفق والله يرزقنا جميعا ويبعد عنا الخسارة أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا علي تعبك وجهودك اللهم أجعله بميزان حسناتك وبارك لك في أهلك ومالك وصحتك

 جزاك الله خير ياابوماجد والله هذه تسوى عندي الشي الكثير وهذا ماابحث عنه

----------


## solo90515

> أخي الجميل انا داخل الاسترالي ين بيع من 72.50
> ممكن يطلع لنقطة الدخول ولا اغلق والتوكل على الله
> النصيحة يالملك

  

> اما ان تغلق او تدخل شراء من السعر الحالي

  
عفوا يالغالي انا داخل شراء مو بيع
بس افهم اني اخلي الصفقق شراء لانه للحين ما ضرب الستوب عندي والحمد لله 
ممكن يالغالي اهداف الصعود والله تعبان ودي انام يالملك
انا عامل تيك بروفت ع ال 73.00 ممكن اكثر يا طويل العمر
عذبناك معانا معليش الله يجزيك الخير ويعطيك العافية والبركة يا رب

----------


## BO_HAMOOD

يعطيك العافيه جميل
بس الكيبل اللي دخلنا فيه قبل شوي كم هدفه؟

----------


## Abo Maged

أبومروان لن أتصرف بالهيدج عندي ألا بتعليماتك أياك تنساني وتحملني معلش غلبتك معايا

----------


## aljameel

ابوماجد عقدك صغير ولاكبير اذا الهامش يسمح فك الهدك

----------


## aljameel

> عفوا يالغالي انا داخل شراء مو بيع
> بس افهم اني اخلي الصفقق شراء لانه للحين ما ضرب الستوب عندي والحمد لله 
> ممكن يالغالي اهداف الصعود والله تعبان ودي انام يالملك
> انا عامل تيك بروفت ع ال 73.00 ممكن اكثر يا طويل العمر
> عذبناك معانا معليش الله يجزيك الخير ويعطيك العافية والبركة يا رب

 انا شايف هدف بأذن الله 77 ولاكن انت لك الخيار 
طبعا الهدف بيأخذ وقت مابين طلوع ونزول احتمال غدا او بعده او الاسبوع القادم الله اعلم

----------


## Abo Maged

خسارة 20$ أنتظر ولاأفك البيع

----------


## ahmed_samir77

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اهدافهم بأذن الله كما ارى بالشارت والله اعلم  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  اولا من عمل هدك انا مسؤل عنه ولو نزل الف نقطة سنتابعه مع بعض لين نفكه بربح أن شاء الله ولو بعد شهر اتابع معكم اوكي  المجنون كهدف بأذن الله 151 بشرط الاغلاق اليوم فوق 145 فوق 151.50 لديه هدف بأذن الله 153 و 158اغلاق تحتها ممكن يذهب به لل 143.70 تقريبا منها اما يرتد او المجال مفتوح له حتى 140.50   اهداف الموجه الحاليه الذي نحن فيها كموجه عامه اتكلم مالم يكسر 138.90 فاهداف الموجه صاعدة ممكن تمتد لل 165 وممكن 172 والله اعلم  اليورو ين هدفه والله اعلم 136 و 140 و 144 بشرط نكون فوق 124.50 الن كموجة متوسطة بتقول اكتفينا نزول وهدفنا 134 و 136 بأذن الله  الاسترالي ين هدف بأذن الله 77 ومن بعدها لل 84 كموجة بشرط نكون فوق 67.20  الكيبل الان هدفه بأذن الله 1.5450 او 1.5500 وهدف اخر 1.5700 المهم فوق 1.4990  وله اهداف اخرى بعيده     والله الموفق والله يرزقنا جميعا ويبعد عنا الخسارة أمين يارب العالمين

 أخى الكريم وفقق الله لصلاح امر دنياك و أخرتك و ختم لك بالخير انا الأن مع يورو ين و المجنون شراء من 133 و 148.5 كيف استفيد بهذه الحركة لكى أعوض الخسارة الفادحة علمن أنى كان عند صفقة تدعيم على المجنون من 146.5 اضطررت لإغلقها بخسرة عند 144.3 لان الحساب لا يحتمل فارجو انت تتكرم و ترشدنى الى كيفية الإستفادة من الحركة القادمة

----------


## Abo Maged

فكيت الهيدج

----------


## aljameel

الان الاسترالي ين نراقب 72.50 تقريبا لو صعد فوقها ممتاز جدا لو ارتد منها ونزل ممكن ندخل بيع طبعا ومحافظين على الشراء او اغلاقه طبعا ارتداد بنزول حقيقي مو 10 او 20 نقطة ساتابع معكم سأبلغ او باول

----------


## aljameel

> أخى الكريم وفقق الله لصلاح امر دنياك و أخرتك و ختم لك بالخير انا الأن مع يورو ين و المجنون شراء من 133 و 148.5 كيف استفيد بهذه الحركة لكى أعوض الخسارة الفادحة علمن أنى كان عند صفقة تدعيم على المجنون من 146.5 اضطررت لإغلقها بخسرة عند 144.3 لان الحساب لا يحتمل فارجو انت تتكرم و ترشدنى الى كيفية الإستفادة من الحركة القادمة

 تابع معي وبأذن الله تطلع وانت ربحان بتوفيق الله والله يبعد عنا وعنك الخسارة أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## Abo Maged

> فكيت الهيدج

  للمشاهدة

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين نراقب 130.20 اما يواصل صعود او يرتد منها فوقها مافي مشاكل بأذن الله نراقبها جدا وانا متابع معكم

----------


## aljameel

شفت ابوماجد انك فكيت

----------


## lionofegypt2020

يارب يا مسهل ان شاء الله
واليورو ين يقتحم النقطة 130.20 باذن الرحمن

----------


## Abo Maged

والله حقك علي بس أتحملني ربنا العالم الواحد عامل ايه معلش ياأبومروان

----------


## e-forex

... متـــــــــابعين ويـــــاك الغـــــــالي ما راح نقدر ننـــــــوم اليـــــــــوم من الهـــم لحـــد ما نوصل لبر الأمــــــان ...

----------


## aljameel

المجنون نراقب 145 اوكي اما ارتداد او مواصلة صعود والله الموفق 
والله شايف اشارات مفرحه للمجنون بيقول له هدف بأذن الله 147 
طبعا غير مؤكد حتى الان انما اشارات تبشيريه  
قريت بالفنجان ههههههههه امزح

----------


## aljameel

مافي نوم اليوم بكره خميس

----------


## saud33

جزاك الله كل خير يابو مروان ورحم الله والديك  
متعبينك معنا  والله

----------


## 1عبدالله

غفر الله ذنبك يالجميل امين امين امين

----------


## aljameel

بدور على جوز نلعب معه من 30 لل 50 نقطة بس نطمئن على صفقاتنا ونكون بمنطقة ربح

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله كل خير يابو مروان ورحم الله والديك  
> متعبينك معنا والله

  

> غفر الله ذنبك يالجميل امين امين امين

 جزاكم الله خير ورحم الله والدينا ووالديكم

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

السلام عليكم 
اخبار الدولار ين ايه ياجماعه هيطلع ان شاء الله ولا ايه

----------


## aljameel

المهم ساعدوني بالرفع كل مانقلب صفحة على شأن مايجي احد ويسألني الله يسعدكم

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ايوة يا ابو مروان شوفلنا كدة حاجة 
ناخد منها 30 نقطة ولا حاجة
وربنا يكرم بقا يارب

----------


## Abo Maged

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اهدافهم بأذن الله كما ارى بالشارت والله اعلم  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  اولا من عمل هدك انا مسؤل عنه ولو نزل الف نقطة سنتابعه مع بعض لين نفكه بربح أن شاء الله ولو بعد شهر اتابع معكم اوكي  المجنون كهدف بأذن الله 151 بشرط الاغلاق اليوم فوق 145 فوق 151.50 لديه هدف بأذن الله 153 و 158اغلاق تحتها ممكن يذهب به لل 143.70 تقريبا منها اما يرتد او المجال مفتوح له حتى 140.50   اهداف الموجه الحاليه الذي نحن فيها كموجه عامه اتكلم مالم يكسر 138.90 فاهداف الموجه صاعدة ممكن تمتد لل 165 وممكن 172 والله اعلم  اليورو ين هدفه والله اعلم 136 و 140 و 144 بشرط نكون فوق 124.50 الن كموجة متوسطة بتقول اكتفينا نزول وهدفنا 134 و 136 بأذن الله  الاسترالي ين هدف بأذن الله 77 ومن بعدها لل 84 كموجة بشرط نكون فوق 67.20  الكيبل الان هدفه بأذن الله 1.5450 او 1.5500 وهدف اخر 1.5700 المهم فوق 1.4990  وله اهداف اخرى بعيده     والله الموفق والله يرزقنا جميعا ويبعد عنا الخسارة أمين يارب العالمين

  للمشاهدة

----------


## BO_HAMOOD

:016:  

> يعطيك العافيه جميل
> بس الكيبل اللي دخلنا فيه قبل شوي كم هدفه؟

  شدعوه رد علينا ا الغالي

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> اخبار الدولار ين ايه ياجماعه هيطلع ان شاء الله ولا ايه

 اليوم واحد سألني وقلت له كسر 95.70 والله اعلم هدفه 93.50 متى يصل لها الله اعلم 
وهو المخوفني اخاف يسحب معه قروب الين بحكم ارتباطهم بالين لاكن بأذن الله يروح لوحد مرات بساويها هو بتجاه والباقي بتجاه 
وبأذن الله نحن نسحبه معنا

----------


## Evanho

ابو مروان يا غالى
تسلم يا باشا و ربنا يكرمك 
انا سويت شراء للكيبل من 1.5155
و الستوب على 1.5125 مثل ما قلت 
اضع التيك على كام ؟
ما هو الهدف القريب له على مدى اليوم ؟

----------


## aljameel

طيب نراقب الدولار ين تحت 95.57 بيع والهدف بالقناعة والستوب هي نفسها لا للاستعجال نراقب بعقد صغير

----------


## MR_ADEL

ابو مروان ياريت تعرفنى الدولار فرنك رايح فين؟؟؟ انا داخل فيه من توصيتك امبارح . ياريت تقولى رايح فين

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان يا غالى
> تسلم يا باشا و ربنا يكرمك 
> انا سويت شراء للكيبل من 1.5155
> و الستوب على 1.5125 مثل ما قلت 
> اضع التيك على كام ؟
> ما هو الهدف القريب له على مدى اليوم ؟

 اقرب هدف بأذن الله 1.5240 تقريبا

----------


## aljameel

> شدعوه رد علينا ا الغالي

 اقرب هدف بأذن الله 1.5240 تقريبا

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان ياريت تعرفنى الدولار فرنك رايح فين؟؟؟ انا داخل فيه من توصيتك امبارح . ياريت تقولى رايح فين

 والله ناسي التوصيه هي بيع ولا شراء 
وكم نقطة دخولك

----------


## 1عبدالله

الدولار ين ل95.47 ياباشا نخش بيع

----------


## MR_ADEL

> والله ناسي التوصيه هي بيع ولا شراء 
> وكم نقطة دخولك

 بيع من 1.0978
هدف1.0960
ستوب 1.1111
حتى الان خسارة 96 نقطة

----------


## aljameel

> الدولار ين ل95.47 ياباشا نخش بيع

 افضل ننتظر حتى نتاكد

----------


## Abo Maged

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اهدافهم بأذن الله كما ارى بالشارت والله اعلم  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  اولا من عمل هدك انا مسؤل عنه ولو نزل الف نقطة سنتابعه مع بعض لين نفكه بربح أن شاء الله ولو بعد شهر اتابع معكم اوكي  المجنون كهدف بأذن الله 151 بشرط الاغلاق اليوم فوق 145 فوق 151.50 لديه هدف بأذن الله 153 و 158اغلاق تحتها ممكن يذهب به لل 143.70 تقريبا منها اما يرتد او المجال مفتوح له حتى 140.50   اهداف الموجه الحاليه الذي نحن فيها كموجه عامه اتكلم مالم يكسر 138.90 فاهداف الموجه صاعدة ممكن تمتد لل 165 وممكن 172 والله اعلم  اليورو ين هدفه والله اعلم 136 و 140 و 144 بشرط نكون فوق 124.50 الن كموجة متوسطة بتقول اكتفينا نزول وهدفنا 134 و 136 بأذن الله  الاسترالي ين هدف بأذن الله 77 ومن بعدها لل 84 كموجة بشرط نكون فوق 67.20  الكيبل الان هدفه بأذن الله 1.5450 او 1.5500 وهدف اخر 1.5700 المهم فوق 1.4990  وله اهداف اخرى بعيده     والله الموفق والله يرزقنا جميعا ويبعد عنا الخسارة أمين يارب العالمين

  للمشاهدة

----------


## aljameel

> بيع من 1.0978
> هدف1.0960
> ستوب 1.1111
> حتى الان خسارة 96 نقطة

 تذكرت بس انت داخل متاخر فيها هي لها هدفان 990 و 960 الله يهديك باقي عن الهدف الثاني 18 نقطة وتدخل والله مااعرف ايش اقولك 
البيع على مااعتقد كان من 1.1080 تقريبا او فوقها بشوي وكان الستوب قريب من نقطة البيع  
هو على العموم بأذن الله نازل بس ارفع الستوب لل 1.1150 للاحتياط والله الموفق 
لانه في اشارة احتمال يصعد لل 120 او 130 ومنها ينزل لو صعد

----------


## aljameel

الاغلاق اليومي على التوقيت السعودي كم احد يعرف انا عند لبس هي الساعة الثانية او الثالثة من يعرف جزاه الله خير ومتاكد 100%

----------


## MR_ADEL

> تذكرت بس انت داخل متاخر فيها هي لها هدفان 990 و 960 الله يهديك باقي عن الهدف الثاني 18 نقطة وتدخل والله مااعرف ايش اقولك 
> البيع على مااعتقد كان من 1.1080 تقريبا او فوقها بشوي وكان الستوب قريب من نقطة البيع  
> هو على العموم بأذن الله نازل بس ارفع الستوب لل 1.1150 للاحتياط والله الموفق 
> لانه في اشارة احتمال يصعد لل 120 او 130 ومنها ينزل لو صعد

   الف شكر على اهتمامك وردك وربنا يستر ان شا الله

----------


## yasser35

> الان الكيبل شراء الستوب 5130 
> السعر الحالي 5150 بسرعه الدخول  
> الستوب ضغير

  

> الستوب 1.5125 احتياط لان الشركات تختلف بالاسعار عن بعض

  

> مصحصح ومروق وزعلان عليكم انه انضرب الستوب بالرغم انه 50 نقطه بأذن الله معوضه بتوفيق اله 
> واليوم بنشتغل على 10 و 100 نقطة وبأذن الله نتوفق بس قولو يارب 
> ومعكم للغد اليوم بالصدفه نائم 15 ساعة والحمد لله

  

> الحمد لله الاسترالي ين ماضرب انا عندي ماضرب احد عنده ضرب الستوب  
> المهم فك الستوب او تنزيله لل 71 او لو نزل تحت 71.40 عمل هدك ولكم الخيار

  

> المجنون لو اغلق تحت 145 اليوم نكون حذرين جدا

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اهدافهم بأذن الله كما ارى بالشارت والله اعلم  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  اولا من عمل هدك انا مسؤل عنه ولو نزل الف نقطة سنتابعه مع بعض لين نفكه بربح أن شاء الله ولو بعد شهر اتابع معكم اوكي  المجنون كهدف بأذن الله 151 بشرط الاغلاق اليوم فوق 145 فوق 151.50 لديه هدف بأذن الله 153 و 158اغلاق تحتها ممكن يذهب به لل 143.70 تقريبا منها اما يرتد او المجال مفتوح له حتى 140.50   اهداف الموجه الحاليه الذي نحن فيها كموجه عامه اتكلم مالم يكسر 138.90 فاهداف الموجه صاعدة ممكن تمتد لل 165 وممكن 172 والله اعلم  اليورو ين هدفه والله اعلم 136 و 140 و 144 بشرط نكون فوق 124.50 الن كموجة متوسطة بتقول اكتفينا نزول وهدفنا 134 و 136 بأذن الله  الاسترالي ين هدف بأذن الله 77 ومن بعدها لل 84 كموجة بشرط نكون فوق 67.20  الكيبل الان هدفه بأذن الله 1.5450 او 1.5500 وهدف اخر 1.5700 المهم فوق 1.4990  وله اهداف اخرى بعيده     والله الموفق والله يرزقنا جميعا ويبعد عنا الخسارة أمين يارب العالمين

  

> انا شايف هدف بأذن الله 77 ولاكن انت لك الخيار 
> طبعا الهدف بيأخذ وقت مابين طلوع ونزول احتمال غدا او بعده او الاسبوع القادم الله اعلم

  

> الان الاسترالي ين نراقب 72.50 تقريبا لو صعد فوقها ممتاز جدا لو ارتد منها ونزل ممكن ندخل بيع طبعا ومحافظين على الشراء او اغلاقه طبعا ارتداد بنزول حقيقي مو 10 او 20 نقطة ساتابع معكم سأبلغ او باول

  

> اليورو ين نراقب 130.20 اما يواصل صعود او يرتد منها فوقها مافي مشاكل بأذن الله نراقبها جدا وانا متابع معكم

  

> المجنون نراقب 145 اوكي اما ارتداد او مواصلة صعود والله الموفق 
> والله شايف اشارات مفرحه للمجنون بيقول له هدف بأذن الله 147 
> طبعا غير مؤكد حتى الان انما اشارات تبشيريه  
> قريت بالفنجان ههههههههه امزح

  

> بدور على جوز نلعب معه من 30 لل 50 نقطة بس نطمئن على صفقاتنا ونكون بمنطقة ربح

  

> طيب نراقب الدولار ين تحت 95.57 بيع والهدف بالقناعة والستوب هي نفسها لا للاستعجال نراقب بعقد صغير

  

> اقرب هدف بأذن الله 1.5240 تقريبا

  

> تذكرت بس انت داخل متاخر فيها هي لها هدفان 990 و 960 الله يهديك باقي عن الهدف الثاني 18 نقطة وتدخل والله مااعرف ايش اقولك 
> البيع على مااعتقد كان من 1.1080 تقريبا او فوقها بشوي وكان الستوب قريب من نقطة البيع  
> هو على العموم بأذن الله نازل بس ارفع الستوب لل 1.1150 للاحتياط والله الموفق 
> لانه في اشارة احتمال يصعد لل 120 او 130 ومنها ينزل لو صعد

  للمشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاهدة يا كريم يا الله  ان تزيل الغم والهم عن قلوب عبادك اللهم امين

----------


## saud33

على اي  زوج  تقصد ابو مروان ؟

----------


## aljameel

خلونا نضارب بعقد صغير جدا على الكيبل شراءه لو نزل عند 5150 تقريبا الستوب 5125 والهدف بأذن الله 5240 او القناعة كمضاربه ومن داخل فيه لايدخل معنا  
الستوب قريب كلها 25 او 30 نقطة المهم عقد صغير

----------


## Abo Maged

رجع يلعب تاني لتحت ياابومروان

----------


## aljameel

> على اي زوج تقصد ابو مروان ؟

 المجنون

----------


## mmhosny

> الاغلاق اليومي على التوقيت السعودي كم احد يعرف انا عند لبس هي الساعة الثانية او الثالثة من يعرف جزاه الله خير ومتاكد 100%

  
يعني ايه يا جميل ..مش فاهم... 
الأغلاق اليومي بيكون الساعه 11:59 مسائا" بتوقيت السعوديه 
صح ولا ايه

----------


## saud33

الاقفال اليومي  
دولار  ين  95.30
الباوند ين  144.36
اليورو ين 129.50
اليورو دولار 3590

----------


## aljameel

> رجع يلعب تاني لتحت ياابومروان

 المجنون هو قائد السرب له هدف تحت غير مؤكد حتى اللحضه عند 143.70 + - تقريبا لو نزل بيسحب معه قروب الين والله اعلم 
واتوقع لو نزل للهدف بيكون اخر محطة للنزول والله اعلم هذا اذا نزل حتى الان مافيه بوادر نزول نراقب 145 تقريبا والله الموفق

----------


## saud33

والله اعلم هدف المجنون 143.55    نقطة فيبو 61.8  على الاربع ساعات

----------


## aljameel

> الاقفال اليومي  
> دولار ين 95.30
> الباوند ين 144.36
> اليورو ين 129.50
> اليورو دولار 3590

 انت فهمت غلط انا اريد الاغلاق اليومي  على التوقيت العالمي كم تكون الساعة بالسعودية 
هل الساعة 2 ليلا يعني بعد ساعة من الان او الساعة 3

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اليورو ين نزل تحت ل 129.20
ربنا يستر بقا يااارب
وشكل هدف المجنون 142.5
ايه الحل يا جماعة فى اليورو ين نعمل هيدج ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## saud33

اسف فمهتك غلط  الاغلاق العالمي  الساعه 3 الفجر بتوقيت السعوديه

----------


## mmhosny

توقيتات الفوركس http://www.forexmarkethours.com/

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم هدف المجنون 143.55 نقطة فيبو 61.8 على الاربع ساعات

 احتمال كل شي جائز

----------


## mmhosny

انا مش فاهم حاجه...الأغلاق اليومي و الى هو اغرق نيويورك بيكون الساعه 11 مساء

----------


## lionofegypt2020

صحيح والاغلاق اليومى بيكون الساعه 1 بتوقيت السعوية يا غالى

----------


## yasser35

> المجنون هو قائد السرب له هدف تحت غير مؤكد حتى اللحضه عند 143.70 + - تقريبا لو نزل بيسحب معه قروب الين والله اعلم 
> واتوقع لو نزل للهدف بيكون اخر محطة للنزول والله اعلم هذا اذا نزل حتى الان مافيه بوادر نزول نراقب 145 تقريبا والله الموفق

   اخي الجميل لله يعطيك العافية  لي اقتراح الا وهو وقف جميع المضاربات لهذا الاسبوع وتهديج جميع الصفقات  والانتظار حتى الاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله تكون قد اتضحت الرؤيا وزالت الغمامة السوداء  اعتقد ان جميع الشارتات تقول انه... تم كسر جميع الخطوط الحمراء والزرقاء والصفراء وفوقهم الفوق بنفسجية مجرد اقتراح  .. التوفيق للجميع  والله هو الرزاق الكريم

----------


## saud33

> صحيح والاغلاق اليومى بيكون الساعه 1 بتوقيت السعوية يا غالى

  
والله ياشباب  حيرتوني   بس انتم اكيد اخبر مني  لاني جديد في ذا الامور

----------


## aljameel

المجنون راقبوه عند 143.90 لل 70 متوقع ارتداد والله اعلم

----------


## mmhosny

الأغلاق اليومي بتاع نيويورك هو الساعه 11 مسائا بتوقيت السعوديه (نهاية السعه 23 مساءا)  http://www.forexmarkethours.com/

----------


## Abo Maged

أبوموان عملت هيدج تاني من 1.2960 والشراء من 1.3035

----------


## 1عبدالله

صفقة الكيبل بدت تخضر ممكن نعزز بعقد تانى صغير مثلا بعد 30 نقطة ولاايه رايك يالجميل

----------


## aljameel

المجنون حتى لو نزل لل 143.50 طبيعي منها متوقع الارتداد 
كهدف يقول 143.90 كفيبو بيقول 143.50 واتوقع تكون نهاية النزول والله اعلم 
القروب يتبع المجنون 
والله الموفق

----------


## Abo Maged

> أبوموان عملت هيدج تاني من 1.2960 والشراء من 1.3035

  رأيك ياابومروان للأهمية

----------


## aljameel

> صفقة الكيبل بدت تخضر ممكن نعزز بعقد تانى صغير مثلا بعد 30 نقطة ولاايه رايك يالجميل

 اخي لا يفضل حتى نتاكد

----------


## aljameel

> رأيك ياابومروان للأهمية

 لو كسر اللو 35 متوقع ينزل لل 129 و 128.50 ومن احدهم يرتد والله اعلم انت خليك فيه وراقب ممتاز جدا ولو صعد فوق اقولك متى تفكها فوات ربح ولاخسارة خليه ينقص الربح ولا يأخذ من الرصيد

----------


## Abo Maged

بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين كهدف بيقول 129.15 تقريبا نراقبها

----------


## aljameel

عندي برنامجين كراون بيقول مانزلو للمجنون واليورو ين للاهداف 
وبرنامج اخرODL MetaTrader بيقول نزلو للاهداف  
اصدق مين فيهم 
اليورو ين ادنى نزول بكراوان من ساعة تقريبا 129.57 البرنامج الاخر 129.20

----------


## Abo Maged

1.2920

----------


## FLEX ZEE

السعر وصل 129.20  انا شاري من 130  والسعر الحالي 129.60  هل استمر بالصفقه ام اخرج

----------


## saud33

هههههه انا عندي   فكسول 129.22

----------


## aljameel

المجنون من داخل فيه من 144.70 حتى تتضحى الرؤية الان الخسارة 15 نقطة بسيطة وندخل فيه من سعر افضل ونكون متاكدين 100% 
ومن داخل من اعلى بكثير يعمل هدك 
والله الموفق

----------


## hiboo

مساء الخير انا عندى يورو ين 129.62 ايش هذا الاختلاف بالاسعار

----------


## aljameel

> السعر وصل 129.20 انا شاري من 130 والسعر الحالي 129.60  هل استمر بالصفقه ام اخرج

 اما ان تعمل هدك او تغلق ونحاول نخذه بسعر افضل ولك الخيار

----------


## saud33

ابو مروان ياليت  كلنا كذا نتفق على زوج واحد منها نحط لنا اهداف  بعيد وهذي نخليها 
 ومنها نضارب  معه طلوع وهبوط  بنقاط بسيطه على السريع  عشان ماتتشتت انت ونكون متفقين  ومتابعين لحركة الزوج معك ونساعدك عليه

----------


## saud33

> مساء الخير انا عندى يورو ين 129.62 ايش هذا الاختلاف بالاسعار

  
اوووو  مو  مقعول الفارق كبير بيني وبينك  اي شركة اللي تتعامل معها

----------


## hiboo

انا بتعامل مع شركة الثريافوركس

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان ياليت كلنا كذا نتفق على زوج واحد منها نحط لنا اهداف بعيد وهذي نخليها 
> ومنها نضارب معه طلوع وهبوط بنقاط بسيطه على السريع عشان ماتتشتت انت ونكون متفقين ومتابعين لحركة الزوج معك ونساعدك عليه

 فعلا كلامك صحيح بأذن الله نستقر على واحد بس خلينا نخلص الان

----------


## Abo Maged

شكلنا رايحين 1.29 ياأبومروان

----------


## mmhosny

> فعلا كلامك صحيح بأذن الله نستقر على واحد بس خلينا نخلص الان

  
الله يكرمك يا SAUD33 
فكره ممتازه ان شاء الله :Eh S(7):

----------


## 1عبدالله

ممكن نركز على الكبيل الان ان شاء الله مفيش منه خوف ونطمن على مساره وبعدين نشوف زوج تانى والله اعلم

----------


## hiboo

ايه والله على الكيبل يكون افضل ياريت استاذ جميل نركز على الكيبل

----------


## 1عبدالله

انا شايف انه بينزل لحد وبعدين يرجع يطلع تانى والحركة دى دائما يعملها مع الطريقة الرقمية اللى انا احيانا امشى بها والله لك كل العذر على مجهودتك يالجميل

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل لليسألو عنه مالم يكسر 5125 اتوقع بأذن الله 5240 كسرها ونزل تحتها متوقع والله اعلم 5040 
والله الموفق

----------


## e-forex

... مــــــا آخــــــــر أخبـــــــــار المجنـــــــــون يا الحبيب و متى سيتحــــــــدد اتجــــــــاهه ؟ ...

----------


## 1عبدالله

اطمئن قلبى ربنا يغفر لك ويطمن قلبك يوم القيامة ان شاء الله لطلوع

----------


## aljameel

> ... مــــــا آخــــــــر أخبـــــــــار المجنـــــــــون يا الحبيب و متى سيتحــــــــدد اتجــــــــاهه ؟ ...

 المجنون الان اما اكتفى بالنزول عند 144 او احتمال ينزل لل 143.50 والله اعلم 
بس اتاكد من الارتداد سأبلغ به بأذن الله

----------


## medo_medo

أخى الجميل ايه رأيك فى eur-usd دلوقتى يا ترى شراء او بيع

----------


## aljameel

> أخى الجميل ايه رأيك فى eur-usd دلوقتى يا ترى شراء او بيع

 والله اعلم نازل هدفه بأذن الله 1.3530 والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

شوفو الان فيه افجار بالسعر يافوق ياتحت لقروب الين مجرد يضم البلونجر يكون فيه انفجار بعدها والله اعلم متى الله اعلم

----------


## hiboo

اخى الجميل الكيبل كسر 5125 وانا عملت بيع ايش رايك

----------


## aljameel

المهم مراقبة المجنون عند 143.50 متوقع ارتداد  
واليورو ين عند 128.50 متوقع ارتداد 
منها بعد التاكد من الارتداد نفك الهدك عدم الاستعجال 
لو واصلو نزول ترك الهدك حتى انوه عليه 
والله الموفق

----------


## saud33

خخخخخخخ ذا السوق اليوم  ماراح يجيبها البر   ثاني  ستوب ينضرب عندي  الله يرجه من سوق

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل الكيبل كسر 5125 وانا عملت بيع ايش رايك

 ممتاز راقب نقطة 5040 متوقع الوصول لها

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم 
الكيبل راقبو 5040 لو نزل لها متوقع ارتداد منها لو واصل نزول اقرب نقطة لل 4990 ندخل شراء والستوب اللو والهدف بالقناعة او سأحدده لاحقا  
مجرد يصعد رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم الهدف للكيبل 5025

----------


## Abo Maged

اليورو ين ياعمدة

----------


## aljameel

مبرووووووك الكيبل لمن دخل فيه بأذن الله ابارك لكم ب 100 نقطة

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين ياعمدة

    المهم مراقبة المجنون عند 143.50 متوقع ارتداد  
واليورو ين عند 128.50 متوقع ارتداد 
منها بعد التاكد من الارتداد نفك الهدك عدم الاستعجال 
لو واصلو نزول ترك الهدك حتى انوه عليه 
والله الموفق

----------


## saud33

اليورو دولار  متوجه  13490    والله اعلم

----------


## saud33

الكيبل بيع ولا شرا  ابو مروان  عشان ودي  تبارك لي   ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

هاهو الكيبل يعطى فرصة مرة اخرى لمن يرغب بالدخول بيع

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل بيع ولا شرا ابو مروان عشان ودي تبارك لي ان شاء الله

 ماقلنا لو ضرب الستوب 5125 ندخل بيع والهدف بأذن الله 5040 او 5025 
والله والموفق

----------


## saud33

بسم الله دخلت بيع  على الكيبل

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار متوجه 13490 والله اعلم

 يصعد لل 565 ثم يواصل نزول والله اعلم لل 500و 460 او 400 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

من اراد بيع الكيبل يدخل من 125 او 130 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الان فتحت حساب ديمو ب 100000 مائة الف  
بسوي تجربة علية كما ارى بتصوري ان كان صعود او بيع  
شوفو اتوقع خلال 24 ساعة دبل او تربل دبل 
اوكي  
والله لا اقول كم صار الحساب بكل امانه ان كان خسران ولا ربحان

----------


## hiboo

اولا مبروووووووووووووك لليورو دولار للهدف الاول 3540 مبروك عليك استاذ جميل

----------


## هشام الدمرداش

جزاك الله خيرا  
الله ينور عليك ويقدرك على مساعده المتداولين

----------


## aljameel

> اولا مبروووووووووووووك لليورو دولار للهدف الاول 3540 مبروك عليك استاذ جميل

 الله يبارك فيك اخي

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله خيرا  
> الله ينور عليك ويقدرك على مساعده المتداولين

 بارك الله فيك

----------


## رشدي

> شوفو الان فيه افجار بالسعر يافوق ياتحت لقروب الين مجرد يضم البلونجر يكون فيه انفجار بعدها والله اعلم متى الله اعلم

  
مساء الخير يا عمى  
اعدادات البولينجر المفضلة لديكم وعلى اى ريم تستخدمه ؟ 
جازاك الله خيرا يا عمى

----------


## solo90515

صباح الخير انا الحين صحيت
طمنا يا بو مروان ان شاء الله الاسترالي ين في صعود وايش اقرب هدف ان امكن يالملك وبارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> الان فتحت حساب ديمو ب 100000 مائة الف  
> بسوي تجربة علية كما ارى بتصوري ان كان صعود او بيع  
> شوفو اتوقع خلال 24 ساعة دبل او تربل دبل 
> اوكي  
> والله لا اقول كم صار الحساب بكل امانه ان كان خسران ولا ربحان

 هنا القصد مو فرض عظلات لا اهدف فيه الفرق بين الحساب الصغير والحساب الكبير 
واسباب الخسارة وبأذن نتكلم فيه بمشاركتكم لنستفيد منه جميعا 
والله من وراء القصد

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الخير يا عمى  
> اعدادات البولينجر المفضلة لديكم وعلى اى ريم تستخدمه ؟ 
> جازاك الله خيرا يا عمى

 نفس اعدادت برامج التداول 
فريم 5 دقائق 
اليوم أن شاء الله نحاول نتعلم مع بعض شوي شوي كل من يدلو بدلوه لتعم الفائدة على الجميع بأذن الله

----------


## رشدي

> الان فتحت حساب ديمو ب 100000 مائة الف  
> بسوي تجربة علية كما ارى بتصوري ان كان صعود او بيع  
> شوفو اتوقع خلال 24 ساعة دبل او تربل دبل 
> اوكي  
> والله لا اقول كم صار الحساب بكل امانه ان كان خسران ولا ربحان

     فتحت من قبل حسا تجريبى وصل من 100 الف الى 200 الف فى 3 ايام بأتباع نظام عمل وليس عشوائى ولكنى عندما اتبعت نفس الطريقة على حساب ديمو آخر لم تنجح  لا اعلم لماذا وان نجحت فى تدبيل 3 حسابات افتراضية فأظن انه من الممكن التطبيق على حقيقى بنسبة نجاح 75% نأمل ان تنجح يا عمى ادعو لك بالخير

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير انا الحين صحيت
> طمنا يا بو مروان ان شاء الله الاسترالي ين في صعود وايش اقرب هدف ان امكن يالملك وبارك الله فيك

 متوقع يصعد لل 74.10 او 20 ومنها نزول اذا كنت بائع من 72.50 اما تغلق او اعمل هدك لو وصل السعر لنقطة او اعلى منها حتى تتضحى الرؤية اكثر والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> متوقع يصعد لل 74.10 او 20 ومنها نزول اذا كنت بائع من 72.50 اما تغلق او اعمل هدك لو وصل السعر لنقطة او اعلى منها حتى تتضحى الرؤية اكثر والله الموفق

 اقصد 72.10 او 72.20 أسف او اكثر ونها نزول ممكن لل 71 والله اعلم 
لو واصل صعود فوق 72.50 ابقى به

----------


## saud33

الله يوفقك  ابو مروان

----------


## e-forex

... بحس المجنون عاوز ينطلق لفوق بس قاعد يستهبل و الله أعلم ...

----------


## saud33

نستمر مع الكيبل   ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> ... بحس المجنون عاوز ينطلق لفوق بس قاعد يستهبل و الله أعلم ...

 لو صعد فوق 145 يطمئن نوعا ما والله اعلم

----------


## e-forex

إن شاء الله يطير قولوا آمين

----------


## solo90515

بارك الله فيك يا بو مروان الله يديمك لينا بخير وصحة وعافية

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل ضعو الستوب 5155

----------


## aljameel

المجنون متوقع يصعد لل 145 والله اعلم ثم ينزل لو واصل صعود سأبلغكم بالجديد عنه

----------


## aljameel

نفس الشي لليورو ين ممكن 130 وينزل والله اعلم

----------


## hiboo

اخى الجميل لو ضرب الاستوب فى الكيبل ندخل شراء

----------


## e-forex

إن شاء الله صعود بلا عودة

----------


## Abo Maged

اليورو ين

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل لو ضرب الاستوب فى الكيبل ندخل شراء

 لا اخي حتى اتاكد 100% والله الموفق

----------


## solo90515

الاسترالي ين 72.24

----------


## saud33

الحمد لله على كل حال 
انا عندي الكيبل  ضرب الستوب

----------


## solo90515

ننتظر شوي الاسترالي ين
مو عارف يصعد واهداف شمالية باذن الله ايش رايك يالملك

----------


## المجازف

اخي جميل
انا عامل هدج على اليورو ين كانت خسارتي 127 نقطه وبعد الهدج الآن 97 نقطه والهدج 30 نقطه 
تنصح بفك الهدج؟

----------


## aljameel

المجنون واليورو ين والاسترالي ين لو واصلو نزول متوقع 
143.50 - 71 - 128.50 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله على كل حال 
> انا عندي الكيبل ضرب الستوب

 ماوصل 155 على كل حال الحمد الله ابشر بالعوض بأذن الله وتوفيقه

----------


## المجازف

> اخي جميل
> انا عامل هدج على اليورو ين كانت خسارتي 127 نقطه وبعد الهدج الآن 97 نقطه والهدج 30 نقطه 
> تنصح بفك الهدج؟

  امل الإفاده اخي جميل
كان الله في عونك

----------


## saud33

> ماوصل 155 على كل حال الحمد الله ابشر بالعوض بأذن الله وتوفيقه

  
لا والله انا حاطه على 155  وضرب  تبع شركة افكسول 
واتابع على  المؤشرات على منصة شركه  وماوصل فيها 155

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة 10 دقائق وساعود

----------


## e-forex

دعواتك يا أستاذنا

----------


## aljameel

> امل الإفاده اخي جميل
> كان الله في عونك

 الصبر جميل لاتفك الهدك الا اتاكد 100% وبأذن الله خسارتك تاخذها ثلاث اضعاف بربح بتوفيق الله قول يارب

----------


## aljameel

يااخوان فيه بوادر ارتداد وخاصة المجنون ولاكن غير مؤكده حتى اللحضه الصبر افضل وانتم لكم الخيار 
والله بصلي بالبيت عشانكم مااتاخر عليكم فوات ربح ولا خسارة والله الموفق

----------


## bfsj

> الصبر جميل لاتفك الهدك الا اتاكد 100% وبأذن الله خسارتك تاخذها ثلاث اضعاف بربح بتوفيق الله قول يارب

 انا عملت هدج على توصيتك لكن انا لا اعلم ما فائدة الهدج
امل أن توضح لي اذا يسمح لك الوقت بارك الله فيك

----------


## solo90515

تقبل الله يا اخي
طمني تاكد النزول للاسترالي ين او انتظر قليلا

----------


## Abo Maged

اليورو ين يامعلمنا

----------


## saud33

انا دخلت على  المجنون بثلاث عقود صغيره  وحطيت الاستوب  على  143.50 
 وان شاء الله نربح فيهم 
تصبحون على خير ياشباب 
واتمنى لكم التوفيق يارب 
 والله يوفقك يابو مروان والله ان حنا متعبينك معنا جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## aljameel

> انا دخلت على المجنون بثلاث عقود صغيره وحطيت الاستوب على 143.50 
> وان شاء الله نربح فيهم 
> تصبحون على خير ياشباب 
> واتمنى لكم التوفيق يارب 
> والله يوفقك يابو مروان والله ان حنا متعبينك معنا جزاك الله كل خير

 لو تنزل الستوب 20 او 30 للاحتياط والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> انا عملت هدج على توصيتك لكن انا لا اعلم ما فائدة الهدج
> امل أن توضح لي اذا يسمح لك الوقت بارك الله فيك

 اخي انا قلت هدك لمن اشترى بسعر عالي حتى لو نزل نكون فيه وناخذ منه بالنزول والصعود وحفاظا على حسابتكم السوق ليس له امان كذا بنشتغل بالسليم لو لا سمح الله واصل نزول احنا مطمئنين احسن من خسارة ولكل نزول اكيد مقابله صعود والله اعلم
والله الموفق

----------


## solo90515

انا حطيت بندنغ اوردر بيع عال 72.00 لل 71.20
استمر ال اوردر ولا الغيه
المشورة يالملك

----------


## solo90515

> تقبل الله يا اخي
> طمني تاكد النزول للاسترالي ين او انتظر قليلا

  :Emoticon1:

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين قولو بسم الله نفك الهدك لمن حسابه يسمح

----------


## aljameel

لحضات ياشباب والله بقراء اعطوني فرصة وحدة وحدة

----------


## bfsj

> لحضات ياشباب والله بقراء اعطوني فرصة وحدة وحدة

 معاك في انتظار نفك الهدك ام ننتضر؟

----------


## solo90515

الله يعطيك العافية اخي

----------


## aljameel

نفس الشي لل للاسترالي ين فك الهدك

----------


## Abo Maged

البيع أم الشراء

----------


## aljameel

المجنون انا متخوف منه من حسابه يسمح والبيع قريب من السعر الحالي يفك

----------


## aljameel

الاسترالي

----------


## bfsj

> اليورو ين قولو بسم الله نفك الهدك لمن حسابه يسمح

  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

الاسترالي ين متوقع صعود لل 72.50 او 72.70 لو واصل صعود اوكي نستمر فيه لو ارتد اغلاق الشراء مؤقت حتى نحدد منطقة شراء اخرى والله الموفق

----------


## bfsj

التوجه لليورو ين  بعد فك الهدك اخي جميل؟

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين مالم يكسر 129.30 بأذن الله صاعد
الاسترالي ين مالم يكسر 71.60 بأذن الله صاعد
المجنون مالم يكسر 144.20 بأذن الله صاعد
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والله انهم يحرقو الاعصاب 
الله يستر

----------


## toty

> هنا القصد مو فرض عظلات لا اهدف فيه الفرق بين الحساب الصغير والحساب الكبير 
> واسباب الخسارة وبأذن نتكلم فيه بمشاركتكم لنستفيد منه جميعا 
> والله من وراء القصد

 السلام عليكم اخواني
صباح الخير للجميع
صباح الخير اخي جميل 
اخي جميل مصدقينك بدون ما تحلف  :Regular Smile:  
بانتظار  النتيجة  والمناقشة 
وياريت كل ما سمح وقتك   في حال مكسب او خساره لا قدر الله  لو  تعطينا اسباب  بسيطه  بحيث نستفيد  جزاك الله خير   وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك 
شكلي بوقف هالاسبوع  جروب الين طايح فيني خساير 
باقي 150  بخليهم للاسبوع القادم باذن الله تعالى ....

----------


## solo90515

كفو يالملك توكلنا على الله والله ولي التوفيق
بارك الله فيك يا اخي

----------


## aljameel

حتى

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخواني
> صباح الخير للجميع
> صباح الخير اخي جميل 
> اخي جميل مصدقينك بدون ما تحلف  
> بانتظار النتيجة والمناقشة 
> وياريت كل ما سمح وقتك في حال مكسب او خساره لا قدر الله لو تعطينا اسباب بسيطه بحيث نستفيد جزاك الله خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك 
> شكلي بوقف هالاسبوع جروب الين طايح فيني خساير 
> باقي 150 بخليهم للاسبوع القادم باذن الله تعالى ....

 بأذن الله نتكلم بعد شوي بمشاركت الجميع

----------


## aljameel

لمن حسابه يسمح وفك الهدك او من لم يعمل هدك اتوقع ماينزلو اكثر من النقاط التاليه اذا نزلو والله اعلم 
143.50 تقريبا و 71 و 128.50  
والله اعلم

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

ايه اخبار الاسترلينى دولار ياباشاا

----------


## solo90515

اخي الاسترالي ين كانه بفكر ينزل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

الله يعين ويساعد

----------


## solo90515

الحمد لله على كل حال

----------


## aljameel

> ايه اخبار الاسترلينى دولار ياباشاا

 بأذن الله نازل لل 5040 و 5025 والله اعلم 
حتى اللحضة معطى اشارة نزول

----------


## aljameel

اقول بقولكم سالفة لي بالفوركس  نتسلى فيها طبعا المقصد فيها ان الواحد يصبر ينال وبدون طمع

----------


## solo90515

درر يالملك كلامك زين

----------


## aljameel

انا اول مابدأت بالفوركس كنت مو طماع بعدها طمعت المهم دبلت الحساب بفترة تقريبا شهر وكم يوم 
من بعدها طمعت نزل الحساب لل 2200 دولار فيهم 5 مارجن كل مره ابي اعوض واخسر ومارجن 
من 53 الف وصلو 2200 اوكي

----------


## aljameel

كنت بوقتها خبرتي متوسطة او اقل  
قررت ان اقوي خبرتي بالاعتماد على الله ثم نفسي الحمد لله تعلمت بما يساعدني اكسب بالشي البسيط  
ومن المنتدى المتدوال العربي والله استفدت الكثير 
طبعا الحساب كما هو 2200 وقفت التداول

----------


## فوركسر

واصل يالحبيب

----------


## solo90515

يالغالي حكيك تمام التمام هو الانسان كذه لو يتعلم الصبر ويرضى اموره تكون كلها خير باذن الله

----------


## aljameel

بعدها دخلت وخسرت حتى وصل الحساب 1600 فقررت اما ادبلهم او اعتزل الفوركس المهم ربي وفقني ورفعتهم لل 3600 اوكي او 3800 مااتذكر

----------


## aljameel

سافرت خارج السعوديه فقررت في يوم ان اطلع لنفسي بتوصية جلست يومان بالفندق معدل 10 ساعات باليوم اتعرف اسباب الخسارة وكيف اربح وابحث عن توصية لنفسي والحمد لله باليوم الثالث طبعا بتوفيق الله اولا مافيها حظ لا شطارة مني ووحدي بالفندق مافي شي يزعجني فدبلت الحساب اربع مرات وتقريبا ونص خلال تداول 12 ساعة

----------


## aljameel

الان الحساب وصل 16900 اوكي فاليوم الثاني نفس الشي الا ارجع رصيدي لو اقولكم كان معي مربح طبعا بداء الطمع 1000 صارو 3 وووو حتى وصل الربح 18000 وفوقهم شوي كل مايكبر الربح اطمع اخر ما قررت اسكر يكون بالحساب 40000 المبلغ الاصل زائد الربح يكون المجموع 40000 اقفل الصفقة

----------


## فوركسر

ماشاء الله

----------


## solo90515

معاك يالملك

----------


## aljameel

نزل الربح من 18 لل 15 لل 12 قررت ان اغادر الفندق حتى لا ارى النزول المهم رجعت الفندق بعد كم ساعة الربح 6700 او 7600 لااتذكر قررت الاستمرار الا يرجع للنزول مرة اخرى كنت بائع نمت صحيت من النوم لقيت نفسي برى مارجن

----------


## aljameel

المهم بعدها الا اعوض اخذ فوق طاقت الحساب عقود وصل الحساب لل 48 دولار

----------


## aljameel

بصدق مااقوله

----------


## aljameel

من 53000 لل 48 دولار حتى مو 53 دولار لا 48 دولار حاف

----------


## aljameel

واقسمت لن اضع بالحساب ولا دولار الا اذا وصلت الحساب لل 500 اضيف 500 اخرى ولن يتعدى دعمي للحساب اكثر من 5000 او اترك الفوركس

----------


## solo90515

ويش صار بعدين يالملك

----------


## aljameel

راجعت نفسي اسباب الخسارة ان كان ضعف بالتحليل او طمع او غيرة  
وعالجت اخطائي وووو لااخره  
ولم اظيف فوق 48 دولار ولا دولار كم تتوقعو خلال شهر و نص  
48 دولار صارت كم الي يجاوبني له مني 48 دولار

----------


## 10001

48000

----------


## solo90515

حوالي 4000 يالغالي

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

ههههههههه 48 سنت

----------


## wshwshne

صارت الف دولار

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

بهزر ياباشا طبعاااااااا

----------


## فوركسر

50000 $

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

48000 $

----------


## wshwshne

هاههههههههه كم وصل

----------


## solo90515

اخي الاسترالي ين بلش رحلة الهبوط نضع اوردر شراء من 71
والله النعس هد حيلي والنوم طيب  نصيحتك يالملك بارك الله  فيك
و امانة تقول على كام صار المبلغ من 48

----------


## aljameel

اقول انا 6800 المقصد ان الواحد اذا تعلم وصبر وكافح ممكن 100 دولار بتصير 100000 دولار بسنه وممكن اقل مايمنع ان ادخل توصية فلان او فلان ولاكن بقناعة اكون على الاقل اعرف ولو 30 % تحليل حتى ومن توصيت جميل وغيره اتعلم اذا كانت 30% ثقو تماما بشهر او شهرين بتصير 60% لان التوصية لمن تثق به تحللها على معلوماتك المتوضعة وبتعرف ليش الوقف والهدف وهكذا المتواضعة بتتحول متوسطة ومن بعدها ممتازه لا تعتمد على من يكون الا بقصد توقع الاتجاه طبعا يدعمه تحليلك

----------


## wshwshne

لا تقول صارت مليون

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الاسترالي ين بلش رحلة الهبوط نضع اوردر شراء من 71
> والله النعس هد حيلي والنوم طيب نصيحتك يالملك بارك الله فيك
> و امانة تقول على كام صار المبلغ من 48

 ضع والله كريم وضع الستوب المناسب لك

----------


## solo90515

تصبحون على خير يا جماعة الخير
بارك الله فيك يالجميل وادامك لنا بالصحة والعافية يا رب

----------


## aljameel

الان انا عن نفسي اثق بتحليلي 100% واعرف اتجاه اي عمله والهدف وغيره  
الا اذا تغير اتجاه السعر او خبر فهذا فوق التحليل الا اذا تضع ستوب كبير ممكن مااخسر  
فرضا اليوم متوقع النزول وحددنا الهدف والحمد لله كلهم وصلو الاهداف منها متوقع صعود فاجئنا التصحيح ليس بالحسبان فالان كل النزول هذا من بعد الاهداف ليست اهداف انما تصحيح لموجة صاعدة فمن الصعب تحدد التصحيح لانه بيعتمد على الفيبو ممكن يصحح 38 او 50 او 60 او 76 او اكثر مرات والله يصحح 100% كفيبو طبعا هذه نوادر فصعب تحدد اين يقف فتتوقع احد منهم والغالب التصحيح حسبمعلوماتي 38 او 50 الان احنا بنصحح لقروب الين 61 هل يكتفى الله اعلم 
هل وضحت الصورة

----------


## aljameel

بوادر ارتداد أن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

ومن لديه سؤال يسال وانا على اتم الاستعداد بالاجابة بقدر المستطاع

----------


## wshwshne

اخي العزيز هل  تستطيع معرفة سير العملة عن طريق المتابعة او هناك طريقة او برنامج  
وبعدين ما كملت القصة بغيت انوم

----------


## فوركسر

الاسترالي ين  نشتري ؟

----------


## wshwshne

احس ان الباوندين يبي يطلع بس ما هو راضي عليه الباونددولار الظاهر حالف عليه  
سوال : ما هي علامات او بوادر الارتداد

----------


## aljameel

> اخي العزيز هل تستطيع معرفة سير العملة عن طريق المتابعة او هناك طريقة او برنامج  
> وبعدين ما كملت القصة بغيت انوم

 اخي بأمانه كذا برنامج وكذا مؤشر لا اعتمد على واحد بدعم الاتجاه بكذا مؤشر اذا اعطوني فرضا لو كنت بستعمل فرضا 10 فوق ال 5 اتوقع نسبة النجاح 90% للتوصية مرات 10 بيعطو اوكي وتفشل بسبب خبر او غيره طبعا الا ان تضع ستوب كبير او بدون ستوب وتعمل عكس العملية حتى يرجع لسعرك اقصد مثلا الهدك انا اذا عكست معي ادخل عكس او اغلق بخسارة طبعا تكون معقوله 50 نقطه وتحت اكثر ادخل عكس العمليه ليس عشؤاي انما بمعرفة ومن قبلها توفيق الله 
والاهم من هذا كله الانسان يعتمد على الله ثم نفسه الفراسه اقصد مخك يالانسان توقعات هو اهم مابالتحليل الفراسة تاتي بعد تجارب ومثابره على التحليل ممكن من نضرة بتعرف صاعد ولا نازل  
ومن بعدها التحليل والله ليس صعب على احد فيكم وكذا واحد يسالني علمنا ارد اقول صعب وفعلا صعب اقولك كيف افكر ماينشرح لو ينشرح لن ابخل به على احد

----------


## aljameel

خلاص انتهت القصة وصل المبلغ بخلال شهر وعشرين يوم 6800 من 48  
بعدها صعب اقول كم

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترالي ين نشتري ؟

 الافضل الانتظار الا اذا حسابك يسمح لو سمح الله النزول ادخل وضع تعزيز عند 71 والستوب 70.50 هل حسابك يسمح اذا نعم توكل على الله

----------


## wshwshne

الله يوفقك ويسعدك يا رب 
ويبارك لك في مالك

----------


## aljameel

> احس ان الباوندين يبي يطلع بس ما هو راضي عليه الباونددولار الظاهر حالف عليه  
> سوال : ما هي علامات او بوادر الارتداد

  
هذا السؤال ممتاز شوف كيف توقعت ارتداد طبعا حتى اللحضة لم يتاكد  
انا بتكلم الا ن عن اليورو ين او غيره من اخر نزول واعلى قمة خلال اخر ساعتين توقعت بيرتد من 61% متوقع هو الان واقف عليها اما يرتد للاعلى او يواصل نزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> هذا السؤال ممتاز شوف كيف توقعت ارتداد طبعا حتى اللحضة لم يتاكد  
> انا بتكلم الا ن عن اليورو ين او غيره من اخر نزول واعلى قمة خلال اخر ساعتين توقعت بيرتد من 61% متوقع هو الان واقف عليها اما يرتد للاعلى او يواصل نزول والله اعلم

  
وارسم فيبو على فريم 5 دقائق بين اعلى القمة واسفلها  بتلاقي واقف على 61

----------


## aljameel

من يتواجد معنا الان يرسم الفيبو فريم 5 دقائق من اعلى القمة للقاع نمثل على اليورو ين  
وراقبو ارتد من 61 الان عند 50 فوقها لاتعرف هو صاعد ولا لا انما يعطي امل الصعود فوق 38 يطمئن نوعا ما  
الرجاء رسم الفيبو وكل واحد يراقب ويقول وجهة نضره

----------


## aljameel

والان اقولكم كيف تعرف الهدف الان نمثل ما امامنا لو صعد اوكي

----------


## aljameel

هذا الان اذا رسمتم الفيبو يسمى التصحيح موجه صاعدة صحح 61% هل يرتد او يواصل نزول  
وهذا ينطبق على الكل

----------


## aljameel

احد معي ولا اتكلم لوحدي ماني سامع صوت احد فيكم

----------


## wshwshne

نعم كلام سليم 
كمل يا باشا

----------


## ALAAMRI

نتابع ابداعتك بصمت الله يوفقك

----------


## aljameel

على الاقل فيه 10 وفوق على شأن الواحد يشرح لانه مطول الشرح

----------


## wshwshne

طيب عني نفسي انا عن عشرة   
هههههههههههههه

----------


## aljameel

الان استاذنكم انام ساعتين قبل سوق اوربا لان السوق الان ممل حركة شبه معدومه 
تصبحو على خير لنا لقاء بالسوق الاوربيه بأذن الله

----------


## ALAAMRI

هل تاكد الارتداد او لا

----------


## aljameel

> طيب عني نفسي انا عن عشرة   
> هههههههههههههه

 والله ونعم عن الف المقصد حتى يستفاد اكثر من واحد وعد مني ساكمل الشرح بوقت ثاني 
والان اغمض عين وافتح عين بس ارتاح ولو ساعتين والسوق ممل مافيه حركة

----------


## wshwshne

وانت بالف خير

----------


## silverhawk145

متابعين معك اخى الجميل وجزاك الله خيرا وفعلا شرح اكثر من رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  
صباح الخير 
معاليش ياشباب تركتكم  
الحمد لله السعر لم يتحرك كثير  
المهم ريحنا مايقارب الساعتين هذه بتدعمنا للظهر بأذن الله بالرغم امس كنت مفلل فيول   
اسعدتم صباحا ومساء يوم موفق بأذن الله للجميع أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## aljameel

المجنون

----------


## CheFX

> السلام عليكم  
> صباح الخير 
> معاليش ياشباب تركتكم  
> الحمد لله السعر لم يتحرك كثير  
> المهم ريحنا مايقارب الساعتين هذه بتدعمنا للظهر بأذن الله بالرغم امس كنت مفلل فيول   
> اسعدتم صباحا ومساء يوم موفق بأذن الله للجميع أمين يارب العالمين

  
صباح النور 
ان شاء الله انك تكون ارتحت بهل الساعتين  
وان شاء الله يوم موفق للجميع :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

المجنون فوق 144.20 متوقع صعود لل 145.35 بأذن الله 
والله اعلم 
السعر الحالي 144.27 
تحت 144 او كسرها يلغي الصعود 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> صباح النور 
> ان شاء الله انك تكون ارتحت بهل الساعتين  
> وان شاء الله يوم موفق للجميع

 مو مصحح مائة بالمائة الان فنجان قهوة بيرفع التصحيح كل الشغل تصحيح بتصحيح عملات ونحن
صباح الخير

----------


## ALAAMRI

صباح الخير

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون فوق 144.20 متوقع صعود لل 145.35 بأذن الله 
> والله اعلم 
> السعر الحالي 144.27 
> تحت 144 او كسرها يلغي الصعود 
> والله الموفق

 اقصد فرصة شراء والستوب صغير والله اعلم

----------


## ALAAMRI

ان شاء الله نمت كويس

----------


## aljameel

المجنون فرصته تستاهل المغامرة طبعا بعقد صغير الربح 100 والخسارة 30 نقطة 
بأذن الله يكتب لها التوفيق

----------


## ALAAMRI

بيع ولا شرا على المجنون

----------


## aljameel

> ان شاء الله نمت كويس

 نمت مايقارب ساعتين تعرف الواحد يصحصح مع الحركة بالسوق لو كنت نعسان اصحصح كاني مفلل نوم سبحان  هذه طبيعة البشر  
المهم يكون ربحان خسران تنقلب بتصير نكد  
صباح الخير

----------


## aljameel

> بيع ولا شرا على المجنون

 والله ياعم انت مو مصحصح كيف بيع شراءءءءءءء 
اقراء بعينيك الاثنتين مو بوحدة شكل نائم تفتح عين وتغمض عين 
الووووووووووووو اصحى يانائم

----------


## ALAAMRI

ما ادرى مين فينا اللى نايم اقرأ كويس

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون فوق 144.20 متوقع صعود لل 145.35 بأذن الله 
> والله اعلم 
> السعر الحالي 144.27 
> تحت 144 او كسرها يلغي الصعود 
> والله الموفق

  

> اقصد فرصة شراء والستوب صغير والله اعلم

  

> المجنون فرصته تستاهل المغامرة طبعا بعقد صغير الربح 100 والخسارة 30 نقطة 
> بأذن الله يكتب لها التوفيق

 من دخل به يرفع الستوب لمركز الدخول 144.35 لو صعد فوق 144.70

----------


## altamo7

تسلم يا بطل أنا ما لحقت أدخل
وش رايك في الدولار ين؟

----------


## aljameel

اليوم بنشتغل بالفرص الصغيرة بستوب صغير وعقد صغير 
وهدف من 40 لل 100 نقطة كمضاربه او اكثر من المائه او بالقناعة 
المضاربة من لايجيدها لايدخل افضل لان تحتاج متابعة لحضية  
ايش رايكم اوكي 
طبعا عقودنا الاساسية كما هي

----------


## aljameel

> تسلم يا بطل أنا ما لحقت أدخل
> وش رايك في الدولار ين؟

  
ممكن اليورو ين استغل اي نزول وادخل

----------


## aljameel

هدف اليورو ين بأذن الله 130.30 
الستوب 129.23

----------


## ALAAMRI

متابعين معاك يابطل

----------


## aljameel

المهم رفع الستوب مع كل ارتفاع وحجز جزء من الربح ولو 10 نقاط اوكي 
الله يرزقنا جميعا يارب

----------


## aljameel

اخواني انا المفروض اضع الستوب للمجنون 144.10 ولاكن خوفا من فروق اسعار الشركات اضطريت اضعه 144 المقصود هو فيه فرق 10 لل 15 نقطة حسب الحاجه لها ام انقص او ازيد  لان كان بالهدف او الستوب  
مثل الهدف 145.35 ممكن يكون الهدف 25 وممكن 45 وهكذا 
افضل على شأن نقضي على الفروقات

----------


## aljameel

لو واصلو صعود فوق الهدف خير وبركة

----------


## aljameel

طلب خاص اي واحد فيكم يربح يدعي لي بظهر غيب الله يوفقكم مو شرط كتابه

----------


## ALAAMRI

> طلب خاص اي واحد فيكم يربح يدعي لي بظهر غيب الله يوفقكم مو شرط كتابه

 الله يجزيك الخير دائما وابدا

----------


## aljameel

لمعرفة مواصل صعود ولا لا اربط فرضا اليورو ين هل وصل للهدف حتى اللحضة لم يصل المجنون سبقة بالصعود اجل متوقع المجنون يصعد فوق الهدف  
بس مو شرط النضرية 100% غالبا تصيب 
والله اعلم

----------


## CheFX

ما شاء الله عليك اخ ابو مروان 75 نقطه بلمح البصر 
الله يجزيك الخير ويعطيك العافيه على المجهود

----------


## aljameel

من فيه من الموجودين اليوم صباحا ونحن نشرح عن الفيبو المهم الموجود طبعا هو راسم الفيبو  
من هنا تعرف على الارتداد حقيقي ولا لا فوق 23 % يصعد متوق صعود بنسبة 70 لل 80% ولو نزل  
مثلا المجنون واليورو ين صعدو فوق 23 ومن بعدها نزلو لل 50 واقل وانا وصيت عليهم وهم تحت طبعا السشتوب القاع الي هود النقطة التي ارتد منها وضحت الفكره

----------


## aljameel

> ما شاء الله عليك اخ ابو مروان 75 نقطه بلمح البصر 
> الله يجزيك الخير ويعطيك العافيه على المجهود

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر كله بفضل الله وتوفيقه 
الحمد لله

----------


## aljameel

مافيه خوف بينزلو شوي وبيواصلو صعود بأذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون

----------


## aljameel

المجنون متوقع 80 او 90 ويرتد منها والله اعلم

----------


## altamo7

> طلب خاص اي واحد فيكم يربح يدعي لي بظهر غيب الله يوفقكم مو شرط كتابه

 مو شرط الربح الله يجزيك خير على كل جهودك لخدمة اخوانك :Hands:

----------


## aljameel

حتى لل 60 مقبول مافيش مانع ينزل تحت 40 نربط الحزام

----------


## aljameel

اهداف المجنون بأذن الله فوق غير هدفنا فوق 145.50 والبقاء فوقها 146.20 فوقها 147.30 
والله اعلم

----------


## ahmed_samir77

> حتى لل 60 مقبول مافيش مانع ينزل تحت 40 نربط الحزام

   أخى الجميل بارك الله فيك و أكرمك الله فى الدنيا و الأخرة أنا عامل هيدج على اليورو ين و المجنون لكن للأسف الشراء و البيع خسران هل هناك فرصة جيدة الأن على أحدهم

----------


## aljameel

يااخوان انا ما اراه من اهداف اذكرها للامانه بيصل لها او لا الله اعلم 
ولا اذكر الاهداف الا تكون نسبة النجاح فوق 85% اوكي  
بصراحة لاني اتمنى الاستفادة بقدر المستطاع  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أخى الجميل بارك الله فيك و أكرمك الله فى الدنيا و الأخرة أنا عامل هيدج على اليورو ين و المجنون لكن للأسف الشراء و البيع خسران هل هناك فرصة جيدة الأن على أحدهم

 بس اتاكد من الصعود بأذن الله نستغل اي نزول ونغلق البيع  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الان فرصة شراء مره اخرى للمجنون واليورو الستوب نفسه + 10 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الستوب

----------


## aljameel

الستوب للمجنون 144.22 
اليورو 129.35 
لمن يريد يدخل ولم يدخل من قبل 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

وعلى شأن تكونو بالصورة الكيبل واليورو دولار اهدافهم نزول وبيضغطو على المجنون واليورو ين بالصعود 
بحكم ارتباطهم بالباوند واليورو 
هذه المعلومة للمبتدائين

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم باختراق 5215 احتمال يقلب الموجه لصاعده  
توقع وليس توصية بس  تتضح الرؤية ابلغكم بها  
والله الموفق

----------


## ahmed_samir77

اليورو ين و المجنون شكلهم هينهارو تانى

----------


## ahmed_samir77

طيب لو نزلوا هيروحوا فين

----------


## aljameel

الله يعين عليهم هذا نزول يخوف والله الواحد يحتار بلحضه ينقلب الحال من صعود لنزول لو واصلو نزول واتاكدت ابلغ به والله الموفق

----------


## الرفيق هاني

ضرب الستوب لوز عندي بالمجنون مرتين

----------


## الرفيق هاني

ضرب الستوب لوز عندي بالمجنون مرتين بس الحمد لله انو حسابي تجريبي

----------


## aljameel

ممكن لو واصلو نزول هدفهم والله اعلم 
143.50 و 128.50 وممكن اكثر بشي بسيط والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

المهم فوق 144.10 و 129.22 متوقع صعود وليس مؤكد كسر النقطتين متوقع اهداف النزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

يااخوان لا احد يلومني انا الي اشوفه بكتبه والله من وراء القصد

----------


## aljameel

كسر 144.10 و 129.22 متوقع نزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم 
والكيبل اي صعود قريب لل 1.5210 او 5200 ممكن ندخل بيع 
والستوب 1.5210 والهدف بأذن الله القناعة او 5050 او 5025 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والكيبل من اراد من السعر الحالي بيع ممكن يضع الستوب المناسب له او 5210 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

قروب الين نازل والله اعلم

----------


## راجي البشاير

السلام عليكم 
صبحك الله بالخير بو مروان والجميع باذن الله 
لو سمحت اخي بو مروان ابي اطلب الكيبل والاسترالي بيع 
ممكن افضل سعر أسوي عليه الطلب من فضلك 
شكرا لك على كل شيء ياغالي

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> صبحك الله بالخير بو مروان والجميع باذن الله 
> لو سمحت اخي بو مروان ابي اطلب الكيبل والاسترالي بيع 
> ممكن افضل سعر أسوي عليه الطلب من فضلك 
> شكرا لك على كل شيء ياغالي

 صعب الان احدد لك نقطة معينه ولاكن الكيبل اقرب نقطة لو صعد لل 5200 بيع والستوب 5210 
الاسترالي ماعرفت ماذا تقصد مع مين

----------


## ahmed_samir77

> يااخوان لا احد يلومني انا الي اشوفه بكتبه والله من وراء القصد

 أخى الكريم الجميل نحن نثق فى تحليلك و لكن نحن لا نثق بهذا السوق الذى دائما إذا اعطاك دولار بيوم ياتى بعدها بفترة ليأخذ 10 ولكن انا أرى و الله أنا ارى انه سوف يحدث ضغط بيع أيضا قد نرى 143 و 128 و يوم الجمعة ممكن نشوف 146 او 147 و اليورو 130 و 131 هل هذا ممكن يحدث انا اتكلم من حيث الإحساس و ليس تحليل فماذا ترى

----------


## راجي البشاير

> صعب الان احدد لك نقطة معينه ولاكن الكيبل اقرب نقطة لو صعد لل 5200 بيع والستوب 5210 
> الاسترالي ماعرفت ماذا تقصد مع مين

 تسلم ويسلم غاليك 
استرالي وامريكي

----------


## wshwshne

هو اييييييه الي بيحصل يا رقااااااااااله 
ضغط رهيب بس وش السبب

----------


## lionofegypt2020

فى ضغط كبير حاصل
طالع نازل طالع نازل
ربنا يستر ويطلع بقاا

----------


## aljameel

> أخى الكريم الجميل نحن نثق فى تحليلك و لكن نحن لا نثق بهذا السوق الذى دائما إذا اعطاك دولار بيوم ياتى بعدها بفترة ليأخذ 10 ولكن انا أرى و الله أنا ارى انه سوف يحدث ضغط بيع أيضا قد نرى 143 و 128 و يوم الجمعة ممكن نشوف 146 او 147 و اليورو 130 و 131 هل هذا ممكن يحدث انا اتكلم من حيث الإحساس و ليس تحليل فماذا ترى

 هذا يااحمد تحليل مو احساس باركالله فيك 
اهداف نزول كموجات او غيره تقريبا انتهينا منها عند 145 و 130 من بعدها النزول هو تصحيح لموجه صاعدة مثلا تصحيح المجنون واليور عند 61% 143.50 و 128.50 ممكن ينزل تحتهم شي بسيط من 10 لل 50 نقطة وارد هذا الشي ممكن ينزلو ويصححو عند 76 %  127 و 142 
كل شي جائز والله اعلم 
انا توقع من واقع تجارب ممكن 61% يكتفو عندها لو نزلو فتقدر تعطيه نسبة 70% و 30% لل 76% 
والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

> يااخوان لا احد يلومني انا الي اشوفه بكتبه والله من وراء القصد

  
صباح الفل استاذي..واحلى صباح على الشباب 
بعض النقاط:
1- كلنا عايزين نكسب...و أكبر مكسب معرفتنا ببعض
2- من يدخل التوصيات يدخل عن اقتناع
3- لا تجعل الشيطان يوسوس لك ان احنا زعلانين...احنا عارفين كويس انك تقصد وجه الله الكريم والله هو الموفق(اللى عايز يزعل يزعل من الخالق الأعظم علشان هو لم يربح)---لازم نصحي شويه ---مش كل حاجه مكسب فلوس---ممكن تكسب مع الجميل و تنزل تلاقي سيارتك فبها مصيبه--أو ابنك لا قدر الله تعبان----ربنا لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك و عظيم سلطانك 
4-المطلوب من سعادتك انك تركز في العلم اللى ربنا مديهولك ---و ربنا يوفقنا جميعا" 
(أخي الجميل ربنا يكرمك و يرزقك الفردوس الأعلي وكلنا نتخانق معاك هناك على أقرب مكان بجانب الحبيب صلى الله عليه و سلم) 
اسف طولت عليكم :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> تسلم ويسلم غاليك 
> استرالي وامريكي

 ممكن يصعد لل 7550 او اكثر بشي بسيط ومن بعدها ينزل لل 7450 لل 7400  
انت راقبه فوق اعلى نقطة صعود ان كانت 550 او اكثر + 10 نقاط هو الستوب  
والله اعلم

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل يا عسل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اى رايك اليور امام الدولار ممكن يعملها ويطلع؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الفل استاذي..واحلى صباح على الشباب 
> بعض النقاط:
> 1- كلنا عايزين نكسب...و أكبر مكسب معرفتنا ببعض
> 2- من يدخل التوصيات يدخل عن اقتناع
> 3- لا تجعل الشيطان يوسوس لك ان احنا زعلانين...احنا عارفين كويس انك تقصد وجه الله الكريم والله هو الموفق(اللى عايز يزعل يزعل من الخالق الأعظم علشان هو لم يربح)---لازم نصحي شويه ---مش كل حاجه مكسب فلوس---ممكن تكسب مع الجميل و تنزل تلاقي سيارتك فبها مصيبه--أو ابنك لا قدر الله تعبان----ربنا لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك و عظيم سلطانك 
> 4-المطلوب من سعادتك انك تركز في العلم اللى ربنا مديهولك ---و ربنا يوفقنا جميعا" 
> (أخي الجميل ربنا يكرمك و يرزقك الفردوس الأعلي وكلنا نتخانق معاك هناك على أقرب مكان بجانب الحبيب صلى الله عليه و سلم) 
> اسف طولت عليكم

 جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك 
يسعد هالصباح المعطر بالكلمة الطيبة يعجز اللسان عن الشكر

----------


## hiboo

صباح الخر شباب صباح خاص للاستاذ الجميل راحت عليا نوووووومة بس صحيت الان وتابعت قصتك الرائعة ويارب نصير مثلك

----------


## aljameel

نحن الحمد لله اليورو ين لم يضرب الستوب طبعا هدفنا بأذن الله 133.30 
ولاكن افضل مع هذه الحركة بالسوق جني الربح بالقناعة الا اذا شفت انه مواصل صعود والخيار لكم

----------


## aljameel

> عم جميل يا عسل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اى رايك اليور امام الدولار ممكن يعملها ويطلع؟؟؟؟؟

 كل شي جائز انا الي شايفه الان متوقع لو صعد فوق 660 احتمال يقلب الموجه لصاعده وهدفها بأذن الله 1.3820 وممكن اكثر وسابلغ عنه لو تاكد واتمنى ذلك لانه يسحب معه قروب الين والله اعلم ونرتاح من المراقبه

----------


## aljameel

مصطفى اذا ترغب تبيع ممكن السعر الحالي 587 والستوب 605

----------


## راجي البشاير

> ممكن يصعد لل 7550 او اكثر بشي بسيط ومن بعدها ينزل لل 7450 لل 7400  
> انت راقبه فوق اعلى نقطة صعود ان كانت 550 او اكثر + 10 نقاط هو الستوب  
> والله اعلم

 تسلم على هالفائده الجميله  
شكرا جزيلا بو مروان باذن الله بتابعه مثل ماتفضلت :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

المجنون بوادر ارتداد حقيقي تتمثل في  اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات فوق 144.70 هذه تدعم الصعود وليس تاكيد صعوده وبعض مؤاشرات بتقول صاعد ولاكن حتى اللحضة غير مؤكده 100% والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

شام ريحت صعود للكل بما فيهم الكيبل واليورو دولار  
القصد الانتباه من الكيبل الا اذا كان قريب جدا من 210 ممكن نبيع ومن بعد مراقبه 
والله اعلم 
السوق متقلب بلحضه بتحس صعود وبلحضه تحس نازل

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار فوق 1.3600 ترجح الصعود تحتها ترجح النزول وتقريبا مؤكده بأذن الله  
والله اعلم

----------


## mostafa_anwr

بارك الله فيك اخى جميل

----------


## mostafa_anwr

جميل انا بعت اليورو دولار بي المشكلة ان فى خبر بيحركة نحو الصعود والله المستعان

----------


## aljameel

> جميل انا بعت اليورو دولار بي المشكلة ان فى خبر بيحركة نحو الصعود والله المستعان

 راقبه عند 560 + - تقريبا اما يرتد او يواصل صعود والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> راقبه عند 560 + - تقريبا اما يرتد او يواصل صعود والله اعلم

 اقصد يواصل نزول 
التركيز عندي بداء يضعف

----------


## aljameel

الباوند يضغط على النزول واليورو يضغط على الصعود من يفوز فيهم 
الفائز يسحب معه المجموعة كل من له علاقة بالباوند واليورو والله اعلم 
واحتمال يفترقو كل واحد منهم بتجاه بتحصل بالسنه مرة واكثر من مرة والله اعلم

----------


## wshwshne

ما تلاحظ اخي الكريم انه الباوند دولار وصل إلى منطقة 1.5171 وارتد منها قصدي هوى 
ثمن راح لها مره ثانية بزيادة نقطتين 1.5173 وارتد كذلك يعني اذا تعدا 1.5190 فهو في صعود  
وش رايك

----------


## aljameel

> ما تلاحظ اخي الكريم انه الباوند دولار وصل إلى منطقة 1.5171 وارتد منها قصدي هوى 
> ثمن راح لها مره ثانية بزيادة نقطتين 1.5173 وارتد كذلك يعني اذا تعدا 1.5190 فهو في صعود  
> وش رايك

 خليني اقولك كنسبة وتناسب  
مثلا فوق 190 يرجح الصعود وكنسبة 55% فوق 210 كنسبة 65% فوق 240 كنسبة من 75لل 80 % والله اعلم  
هو الكيبل يتحرك يحرك السوق  
المهم هدف الكيبل بالصعود والله اعلم 1.5500 و 1.5700  
وهدفه بالنزول والله اعلم 1.5040 و 5025 تحت 1.4990 له اهداف اخرى  
انا ما اتوقع ينزل تحت 1.5000 توقع وليس مؤكد والله اعلم 
اهداف الصعود ممكن اليوم او غدا لو صعد بنسبة كبيرة وممكن تمتد للاسبوع المقبل وهي الاضعف 
وفوق 1.5000 اهداف الصعود قائمة بأذن الله  
اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

للمغامر بعقد صغير شراء اليورو ين والستوب 129.22 
ومن معه من اول لايدخل  
طبعا الهدف بأذن الله  بالقناعه وفوق 131او 131.50 يتمسك به والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

هو الباوند موقف الحركة اما ينتظر خبر او شي لا اعلمه لاهو الصاعد ولا نازل 
احد عنده فكرة عن الاخبار ياشباب او خبر للباوند

----------


## aanaa

> للمغامر بعقد صغير شراء اليورو ين والستوب 129.22 
> ومن معه من اول لايدخل  
> طبعا الهدف بأذن الله بالقناعه وفوق 131او 131.50 يتمسك به والله اعلم

 عملت شراء والله يجزاك خير

----------


## aljameel

وللمعلومية الدولار ين تحت 95.75 هدف عنده بأذن الله 93.50  
انا من البارح واليوم صباحا تكلمت عنه  
من اراد دخول بيع فيه يراقبه لو صعد اقرب نقطة لل 95.75 يبيع والستوب هو نفسه  
وتقديم الستوب مع النزول  
بدون استعجال كل متقدرو تصغير الستوب يكون افضل السوق متقلب الاحوال والله اعلم 
والله يوفقنا  ويرزقنا جميعا

----------


## راجي البشاير

> هو الباوند موقف الحركة اما ينتظر خبر او شي لا اعلمه لاهو الصاعد ولا نازل 
> احد عنده فكرة عن الاخبار ياشباب او خبر للباوند

 اخي جميل اليوم الدولار عليه خبرين الساعه 3ونص بتوقيت سلوى :Big Grin:  
والان الاربع ساعات بالكيبل عندي معطي طلوع بشرط عدم كسر 5114 
يعني يمديهم يشدون الكيبل قبل 3 ونص 
الخبرين واحد سلبي والثاني ايجابي والايجابي اقوى بشوي علما الخبرين كلهم مالهم داعي 
واحد عن البطاله بحكم كثرة البطاليه عندهم والخبر الثاني والله نسته بحكم ان الكيبل محوم كبدي 
ارجو ان اكون وضحت مافيه الكفايه للخبرين :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## aljameel

انا دخلت شراء كمغامر بالمجنون من سعر 144.27 والهدف بأذن الله 145 و 145.50 او القناعة 
الستوب 144 
والله الموفق 
ادعو لي

----------


## solo90515

الاسترال ين اخي يطلع لل 72.50

----------


## aljameel

> اخي جميل اليوم الدولار عليه خبرين الساعه 3ونص بتوقيت سلوى 
> والان الاربع ساعات بالكيبل عندي معطي طلوع بشرط عدم كسر 5114 
> يعني يمديهم يشدون الكيبل قبل 3 ونص 
> الخبرين واحد سلبي والثاني ايجابي والايجابي اقوى بشوي علما الخبرين كلهم مالهم داعي 
> واحد عن البطاله بحكم كثرة البطاليه عندهم والخبر الثاني والله نسته بحكم ان الكيبل محوم كبدي 
> ارجو ان اكون وضحت مافيه الكفايه للخبرين

 الف شكر ابو حميد  
والله انا دامل كبدي الكيبل لا هو صاعد ولا نزل وموقف السوق معه  
5114 ماعندي فكرة ولاكن كل شي متوقع والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترال ين اخي يطلع لل 72.50

 فوق 71.35 متوقع والله اعلم وممكن اكثر

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل له اكثر من 20 ساعة يتحرك  ب 100 نقطة ماهي من عاداته  
شوفو البلونجر على فريم الساعة بضيق وهذه دلاله على انفجار بالسعر اما فوق ولا تحت  
والله يكتب لنا الي فيه الخير 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم للصلاة وبأذن الله لنا لقاء بعد الصلاة

----------


## mostafa_anwr

تقبل الله

----------


## رشدي

> الكيبل له اكثر من 20 ساعة يتحرك ب 100 نقطة ماهي من عاداته  
> شوفو البلونجر على فريم الساعة بضيق وهذه دلاله على انفجار بالسعر اما فوق ولا تحت  
> والله يكتب لنا الي فيه الخير 
> والله اعلم

 صباح الخير يا عمى 
هل من الممكن استنباط اتجاه الكيبل من المجنون حيث انهم يتحركون سويا ام أنه ليس بشرط

----------


## miez

عمي الجميل لا يوجد اخبار على الباوند اليوم,فقط على الدولار,لكن انا نلاحظ قوة الين هاليومين 
يعطيك العافية

----------


## solo90515

الاسترل ين كسر 71.35 يا معلم
النصيحة يالملك

----------


## راجي البشاير

الكيبل والاسترالي خاصة فرصه من ذهب فرطت 
باذن الله معوضه ولا يزال فيهم خير

----------


## aljameel

معليش شباب تاخرت عليكم 
وتفاجئت بالاسعار انا لي كم ساعة وانا اراقب اغيب نص ساعة ينهارو بغيابي 
خير أن شاء الله

----------


## ahmed_samir77

ما العمل فى اليورو ين و المجنون

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والاسترالي خاصة فرصه من ذهب فرطت 
> باذن الله معوضه ولا يزال فيهم خير

 الكيبل اتوقع هدف له 5025 انا من البارح ذكرته واليوم كذلك غير كذا كن حذر 
ممكن شراء والستوب 4990 والله اعلم 
الشراء من 5025 او لو نزل بعدها شرط فوق 4990 والستوب 4990 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> ما العمل فى اليورو ين و المجنون

 المجنون هدفه 143.30 وتقريبا وصل له احتمال يرجع له  
اليورو ين هدف 128.50 
والله اعلم 
اما من بعدهم ارتداد او مواصلة نزول والله اعلم 
انا اتكلم مااراه حتى اللحضه 
والله الموفق

----------


## راجي البشاير

> الكيبل اتوقع هدف له 5025 انا من البارح ذكرته واليوم كذلك غير كذا كن حذر 
> ممكن شراء والستوب 4990 والله اعلم 
> الشراء من 5025 او لو نزل بعدها شرط فوق 4990 والستوب 4990 والله اعلم

  شكرا لك بو مروان 
متابعك طال عمرك :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل كما ذكرت سابقا اهدافه 1.5050 و 1.5025  
الحمد لله الان تقريبا وصل للهدف الاول ناقص كم نقطة وبأذن الله بيروح للهدف الثاني منها مراقبته متوقع ارتداد والله اعلم فوق 1.5000 متوقع ارتداد 
من اراد دخول شراء من اقرب نقطة لل 1.5000 والستوب 1.4990 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

واليورو دولار والله اعلم فوق 1.3560 متوقع صعود

----------


## e-forex

... آآآخ نمت و صحيت و ألقالك الحساب ضرب خلاص حسابي ضرب يا جماعة و هذه المرة الرابعة اللي أنضرب فيها من الفوركس باقيلي 15 دولار بس بعد ما ضربت صفقة الموت (المجنون) و ما أدري لو الـ 15 دولار تسوي شيء ؟؟ ...

----------


## solo90515

السترالي ين يالملك الله يبارك فيك

----------


## solo90515

والاسترال دولار ان امكن يا اخي

----------


## aljameel

المجنون لو رجع ونزل تحت 143.30 او 143 المجال مفتوح له لل 140.50 والله اعلم 
ممكن 141.80 او 140.50 والله يبعد عنا الخسارة  
والله انه مجنون معقول ينزل 140.50 ويرتد  
140.50 تعني دعم ترند صاعد على الديلي و تصحيح 88% 
كل شي جائز مافيه شي اسمه في عالم الفوركس معقوله ولاكن التصحيح 88 نوادر جدا هل يفعلها المجنون الله اعلم

----------


## toty

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف حالكم اخواني
اتمنالكم يوم مربح باذن الله تعالى  
اخي جميل  

> طلب خاص اي واحد فيكم يربح يدعي لي بظهر غيب الله يوفقكم مو شرط كتابه

 تاكد بان هناك من يدعيلك في حال الربح والخساره وحتى كل ما ذكرك  ويشهد الله على هذا
صحيح اني خسرت  وما بقى في رصيدي الا 162 دولار  فقط  وحسابي ماقدر اتاجر  باقل  من   0,1  ( يعني دولار عن كل نقطه )  
بس  يشهد الله اني احببتك فيه  وادعيلك في حال الربح  وفي حال الخساره 
على فكره  انا اعتذر مقدما  اني ماقدر اتابع بشكل مستمر  ولكن تاكد اول ما افتح الكمبيوتر على طول  افتح موضوعك  ....
اخي جميل  بصراحه انا كنت يائس جدا  وكنت  شبه مقرر اني اسحب  ال 162  دولار  واطلع من الفوركس  بلا عوده  بس   بصراحه  قصتك  شجعتني  ... وباذن الله احاول  اعوض الخساير   
انا  مب زعلان على الخساير انا زعلان اني خسرت وما تعلمت شي
انا عندي طلب  واتمنى  ما تردني فيه اخي جميل  والله يجزاك الخير دنيا واخره ويباركلك  ويزيدك  علم ومال وصحه  وعافيه
بصراحه  نزلت كتب كثيره من النت  بس ماعرفت من وين ابدا  حسيت نفسي  ضايع 
اتمنى منك  ترشدني على طريق ابدا فيه  او حتى منهج  مثلا  قولي ابدا اقرا   الشموع  بعدين فيبو  وبعدين كذا وكذا   لاني  بصراحه مضيع  ماعرفت كيف ابدا  ولا من وين..... 
انا قررت اوقع  تداول الاسبوع هذا
اولا  بحاول اتعلم اكثر   
ثانيا احافظ على ال 162
ثالثا  الاسبوع هذا السوق متقلب مره  باجل للاسبوع القادم باذن الله  يمكن الوضع يتعدل شوي 
اخي جميل  شفت احدى المشاركات كتبت فيها   والله من وراء القصد  لا حد يلومني  لو خسر 
اخي جميل   انا راح  اتكلم عن نفسي واعتقد  بعض الاخوان  مثلي 
انا عن نفسي مبتدا   ويمكن ادخل في صفقه   واكسب  بالصدفه طبعا   
بس اكيد  الا ما تجي لحظات اخسر فيها كل اللي كسبته 
وانت  شخص  الحمدلله انعم الله عليك بالعلم  وحبيت تساعد اخوانك
وتوصياتك  حتى وان اخطأت   فعلى الاقل عملت اللي عليك  حللت  وتعبت  وبذلت مجهود  لتساعد اخوانك  ولكن  ربنا ما كتب لنا الرزق 
انا  اشوف اني اخسر  نتيجه  اني اخذت تحليل من تحليلاتك  ( اللي بذلت فيه مجهود حتى تطلعنا عليه ) 
افضل من اني اربح  او اخسر  بالصدفه  وبمجرد الحظ 
وصدقني  الانسان  ما يتعلم الا من  الخساير 
وشكرا جزيلا  لكل  ما تقدمه  وقدمته وستقدمه 
وبصراحه ماعرف كيف اشكرك  على ما تقدمه   لكن ماحصلت افضل من 
الله  يحزاك الخير ويجمعنا في جنات النعيم  ويسكننا جميعا الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة   :Regular Smile:  
اخي جميل اتمنى ان لا تنسى التوجيه البسيط منك  لتنير لنا الطريق  في كيف  نبدا  وماذا  نقرا    
ملاحظة :  اعلم  بانك مشغول  واتمنى الاخوان يعذروك   وفي حال وضعت منهج باذن الله ساحاول ان ارفع الكتب الي نزلتها او احط  روابط للكتب   حتى  يستفيد الجميع  
يعني  راح اوفر عليك مشوار  الكتب  والدروس  ...  
اخي جميل  شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## aljameel

> السترالي ين يالملك الله يبارك فيك

 هو كان عنده هدف 71 وذكرته سابقا هو وصل له  
لو بينزل مرة اخرى اتوقع يكون هدفه 70.50 لل 70.30 بشرط كسر اللو الي ساواه الان عند 71.07 
والله اعلم

----------


## e-forex

... مع الســـــــــــلامة ... 
... تمنيـــــــــــاتي للجميع بالتوفيق مع الراجل الطيب و الشهم الأستاذ جميل ... 
... نلقـــــــاكم على خير ...

----------


## aljameel

> والاسترال دولار ان امكن يا اخي

 والله اعلم 7455  
اذا عنده نيت نزول اخرى يكون له هدف 7400 
والله الموفق

----------


## e-forex

*... مع الســـــــــلامة ... 
... تمنيـــــــــاتي للجميــــــع بالتوفيق مع الراجل الطيب و الشهم الأستاذ بو مروان ... 
... نلقــــــــاكم على خيــــــر ...*

----------


## saud33

السلام عليكم 
مساكم الله بالخير جميعا  
هههههه وش سالفة ذا المجنون وووجع الى اللحين  ينزل

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كيف حالكم اخواني
> اتمنالكم يوم مربح باذن الله تعالى  
> اخي جميل  
> تاكد بان هناك من يدعيلك في حال الربح والخساره وحتى كل ما ذكرك ويشهد الله على هذا
> صحيح اني خسرت وما بقى في رصيدي الا 162 دولار فقط وحسابي ماقدر اتاجر باقل من 0,1 ( يعني دولار عن كل نقطه ) 
> بس يشهد الله اني احببتك فيه وادعيلك في حال الربح وفي حال الخساره 
> على فكره انا اعتذر مقدما اني ماقدر اتابع بشكل مستمر ولكن تاكد اول ما افتح الكمبيوتر على طول افتح موضوعك ....
> اخي جميل بصراحه انا كنت يائس جدا وكنت شبه مقرر اني اسحب ال 162 دولار واطلع من الفوركس بلا عوده بس بصراحه قصتك شجعتني ... وباذن الله احاول اعوض الخساير  
> ...

 جزاك الله خير  
وقرار الاسبوع القادم قرار ممتاز جدا وافضل لك تكثف وتضغط على نفسك لتطوير مهارتك وثق تماما ال 162 هاتشوفهم 16200 بخلال شهر لل 3 اشهر  
وانصحك الان بالابتعاد عن التداول حتى تطور مهارتك التطوير يتم كالتالي مثلا انا او غيري من يضع توصية مثلا التوصية نجحت من هنا تتعلم تبحث عن اسباب النجاح 
قبل نجاح التوصية تكون متابع لها من البداية حتى وصول الهدف طبعا المتابعة كتحليل انت تعلمته ومن هنا البداية اعمل على كذا طريقة متاحه كتحليل والمنتدى ملي بالاسترتجيات والبرامج والشرح انت بس تمسك طرف الخيط بأذن الله تصل لنهايته والله مو صعب
لا انا ولا غيري يكون اذكى منك 
طبق ماتعلمته على حساب ديمو باحساس حقيقي اذا نجحت ولا تستعجل على النجاح 
وتاكدت من نجاحك اعمل على الحساب الحقيقي وبدون طمع وتذكر اني قلت لك 162 بتشوفها 16200 بتوفيق الله 
وسااسعى جاهد بخدمتك وخدمت الجميع بما اعرف بقدر المستطاع  
والله يكتب لنا ولك التوفيق

----------


## skyworld

السلام عليكم ممكن تعلوني شنو المقصود بالمجنون

----------


## toty

> جزاك الله خير  
> وقرار الاسبوع القادم قرار ممتاز جدا وافضل لك تكثف وتضغط على نفسك لتطوير مهارتك وثق تماما ال 162 هاتشوفهم 16200 بخلال شهر لل 3 اشهر  
> وانصحك الان بالابتعاد عن التداول حتى تطور مهارتك التطوير يتم كالتالي مثلا انا او غيري من يضع توصية مثلا التوصية نجحت من هنا تتعلم تبحث عن اسباب النجاح 
> قبل نجاح التوصية تكون متابع لها من البداية حتى وصول الهدف طبعا المتابعة كتحليل انت تعلمته ومن هنا البداية اعمل على كذا طريقة متاحه كتحليل والمنتدى ملي بالاسترتجيات والبرامج والشرح انت بس تمسك طرف الخيط بأذن الله تصل لنهايته والله مو صعب
> لا انا ولا غيري يكون اذكى منك 
> طبق ماتعلمته على حساب ديمو باحساس حقيقي اذا نجحت ولا تستعجل على النجاح 
> وتاكدت من نجاحك اعمل على الحساب الحقيقي وبدون طمع وتذكر اني قلت لك 162 بتشوفها 16200 بتوفيق الله 
> وسااسعى جاهد بخدمتك وخدمت الجميع بما اعرف بقدر المستطاع  
> والله يكتب لنا ولك التوفيق

 جزاك الله خير اخي جميل
والله شجعتني اكثر واكثر واكثر
وباذن الله اعلم بتوصيتك  وباذن الله 16200  نوصل لها 
بس عندي طلب صغير اخي جميل 
اعتبرني شخص  ما يعرف شي عن الفوركس وما يعرف ايش يقرا
الدروس هنا كثيره  وبعضها متقدم وبعضهامتوسط  واكيد في للمبتدئين مثلي  
 عطني نصيحتك اخي  في البدايه   ...  كيف ابدا  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
وشكرا

----------


## saud33

فيه بوادر طلوع  لليورو ين   نقول ان شاء الله

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

> السلام عليكم ممكن تعلوني شنو المقصود بالمجنون

 المجنون هو زوج gbp/jpy

----------


## mmhosny

---ربنا لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال و جهك وعظيم سلطانك....لك الحمد في كل حال و على أي حال و بأي حال و من كل حال يا من تحيل المحال الى حال حول حالنا كما تحب و ترضي الى احسن حال يا من يؤول اليه كل حال يا مغير الأحوال ثبت حالنا على حبك يا شديد المحال.---  أخي الجميل...تعبت مش لاقي المشاركه بتاعة القصه دي اللى كل الأخوه بيتكلموا عليها...هي في أي صفحه جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله خير اخي جميل
> والله شجعتني اكثر واكثر واكثر
> وباذن الله اعلم بتوصيتك وباذن الله 16200 نوصل لها 
> بس عندي طلب صغير اخي جميل 
> اعتبرني شخص ما يعرف شي عن الفوركس وما يعرف ايش يقرا
> الدروس هنا كثيره وبعضها متقدم وبعضهامتوسط واكيد في للمبتدئين مثلي 
> عطني نصيحتك اخي في البدايه ... كيف ابدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> وشكرا

 فيه شي ينشرح وفي شي صعب شرحه وأن شاء الله بس توصل مرحلة التحليل تقدر مااعني  
الصعب فيه فراسة ردة فعل كسرعة البديهه وهكذا هذه تاتي مع التجارب والخبرة  
مثال للتقريب طبعا غير متطابق القصد ايصال الفكرة
مثل المكنيكي السيارة في واحد من صوت السيارة بيقول فيها كذا وكذا بدون فحص وفي مكنيكي اخر يفحص حتى يصل للعطل وقس على ذلك 
بأذن الله ساعمل على ايصال المعلومة بقدر المستطاع للجميع احتاج وقت وسانزل برنامج ونشرح عليه للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> ---ربنا لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال و جهك وعظيم سلطانك....لك الحمد في كل حال و على أي حال و بأي حال و من كل حال يا من تحيل المحال الى حال حول حالنا كما تحب و ترضي الى احسن حال يا من يؤول اليه كل حال يا مغير الأحوال ثبت حالنا على حبك يا شديد المحال.---  أخي الجميل...تعبت مش لاقي المشاركه بتاعة القصه دي اللى كل الأخوه بيتكلموا عليها...هي في أي صفحه جزاك الله خير

 والله مش عارف اي صفحة هي قصة مع الفوركس القصد منها ان الواحد اذا ثابر وتعلم ممكن يرجع رأس ماله ولو كان 100000 وخسره ولم يتبقى الا 100 دولار  
قصة للتشجيع على الصبر والتعلم والبعد عن الطمع 
تقريبا اوصلت لك الفكرة

----------


## saud33

ماشاء الله عليك يابو مروان  
دخلت وقريت القصه 
الله يزيدك من خيره ويبارك لك فيه  ويوفقك

----------


## BO_HAMOOD

لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله ماضل ستوب الا وانضرب
يالله الجميل حيلك فيهم هالمافيا نبي شي جديد

----------


## solo90515

الاسترال دولار قاعد يطلع يالملك عالقديش اضع الستوب انا بايع من 7482

----------


## aljameel

> لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله ماضل ستوب الا وانضرب
> يالله الجميل حيلك فيهم هالمافيا نبي شي جديد

 من اسباب الخسارة الاستعجال ها انا اعترف  
الصبر بأذن الله سندخل بتوصية 100% وبدون استعجال  
سابحث عن توصية فيها خير أن شاء الله والله يكتب لنا التوفيق

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترال دولار قاعد يطلع يالملك عالقديش اضع الستوب انا بايع من 7482

 الله يهديك هو هدفه 7455 انت تدخل قبل الهدف ب 25 نقطة لوحسبتها بتطلع خسران 
بأذن الله ينزل الستوب المناسب 7540 والله اعلم

----------


## BO_HAMOOD

> من اسباب الخسارة الاستعجال ها انا اعترف  
> الصبر بأذن الله سندخل بتوصية 100% وبدون استعجال  
> سابحث عن توصية فيها خير أن شاء الله والله يكتب لنا التوفيق

  عدل شغلك :18: 
بس انطر بعد ساعتين تدري ضارب مكبوس كويتي وبنام ههههههههههه

----------


## لبنان

السلام عليكم معلم ابو مروان نتبه صدرت البيانات الامريكيه   مؤشر اسعار المنتجين (ابريل) السابق -1.2% المتوقع 0.2% الحالى 0.3%   طلبات الاعانة الاسبوعية السابق 601 الف المتوقع 608 الف الحالى 637 الف   مؤشر اسعار المنتجين بقيمته الاساسية (ابريل) السابق 0.0% المتوقع 0.1% الحالى 0.1% فهل الدولار للشراء الان

----------


## solo90515

> الله يهديك هو هدفه 7455 انت تدخل قبل الهدف ب 25 نقطة لوحسبتها بتطلع خسران 
> بأذن الله ينزل الستوب المناسب 7540 والله اعلم

  
هاذي نتيجة التسرع
الحمد لله على كل شي
بسيطة حصل خير باذن الله يالملك

----------


## bfsj

> من اسباب الخسارة الاستعجال ها انا اعترف  
> الصبر بأذن الله سندخل بتوصية 100% وبدون استعجال  
> سابحث عن توصية فيها خير أن شاء الله والله يكتب لنا التوفيق

 آمين يارب 
اتمنى منك اخي جميل أن تكون التوصية ذات لون مميز ليمكن الجميع ملاحظته
وشكراً

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم معلم ابو مروان نتبه صدرت البيانات الامريكيه    مؤشر اسعار المنتجين (ابريل)  السابق -1.2% المتوقع 0.2% الحالى 0.3%    طلبات الاعانة الاسبوعية السابق 601 الف المتوقع 608 الف الحالى 637 الف    مؤشر اسعار المنتجين بقيمته الاساسية (ابريل) السابق 0.0% المتوقع 0.1% الحالى 0.1% فهل الدولار للشراء الان

 والله للامانه معلومتى الاخبارية متواضعة 
اخاف افتي بتروحو فيها  
خليها على الله بنشتغل بدون خبر

----------


## رشدي

> السلام عليكم معلم ابو مروان نتبه صدرت البيانات الامريكيه      مؤشر اسعار المنتجين (ابريل)    السابق -1.2%   المتوقع 0.2%  الحالى 0.3%              طلبات الاعانة الاسبوعية   السابق 601 الف  المتوقع 608 الف الحالى 637 الف              مؤشر اسعار المنتجين بقيمته الاساسية (ابريل)   السابق 0.0%  المتوقع 0.1% الحالى 0.1% فهل الدولار للشراء الان

  
اعطنى رابط معلوماتك الأخبارية من فضلك
افيدني افادك الله

----------


## رشدي

الأخبار عندى متعادلة منها ايجابى ومنها سلبى  
هى متعادلة لن يحدث شيء على الفريم صدقنى

----------


## لبنان

> اعطنى رابط معلوماتك الأخبارية من فضلك

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/t71204.html  بالنسبه للخبر  يوجد  عدد طلبات  الاعانه  كبير وهذا سلبي على الدولار   ولكن يوجد خبرين جيدين وانا  لا اعلم ما الخبر الذي يؤثر فارجو الافتاء

----------


## aljameel

> آمين يارب 
> اتمنى منك اخي جميل أن تكون التوصية ذات لون مميز ليمكن الجميع ملاحظته
> وشكراً

 انا مركز على اليورو ين  
من امس هو يتحرك مابين 130 لل 129 والله ماانت عارف هو انتها نزول او لسه بينزل 
فصعب الحكم عليه له اهداف تحت وله اهداف فوق 
طبعا الصاعده هي الافضل لانها على الاقل 500 وفوق  
والمجنون يتحرك ب 100 فوق تحت صعب الحكم عليه فالافضل ننتظر حتى تتضح الرؤيه والله اعلم

----------


## eto2

> اعطنى رابط معلوماتك الأخبارية من فضلك

 www.***************/ar   www.forexfactory.com 
بالاضافة الى اجندة المتداول العربي

----------


## hhm75

> الأخبار عندى متعادلة منها ايجابى ومنها سلبى  
> هى متعادلة لن يحدث شيء على الفريم صدقنى

 ممكن شرح لتأثير كل خبر على حدى  وشكرا مقدماً

----------


## رشدي

الف شكر الأساتذة الاعزاء     &&&  ايتو  &&&&   لبنان 
بارك الله فيكم على المعلومات 
وبدون أفتاء سيدى الفاضل لبنان وعلى حد علمى المحدود 
فالأخبار التلى تؤثر على الشارت بقوة 
تقارير البنوك الكبرى وخطابات برناكى ومعدلات الفائدة  تأثيرها رهيب وانت تعلم  
اما باقى الأخبار فتأثيرها مزاجى اوقات تلاقى الشمووع بتطير واوقات ولا حاجة يمكن يكون( بمزاجهم )

----------


## aljameel

استعدو ل 100 نقطة بأذن الله 
اليورو ين هدفه بأذن الله 130.70 
بس ينزل ندخل فيه لا احد يدخل غير اقول شراء  
اوكي 
والله الموفق

----------


## saud33

اللهم لك الحمد قلنا في بوادر ارتداد لليورو  ين   وياربي لك الحمد

----------


## aljameel

ما اعطاني فرصة نراقب لو نزل عند 129.70 او 60 او 50 وندخل شراء اذا مانزل وصعد تلغى التوصيه 
والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

المهم الستوب نقطة الدخول ناقص 10 نقاط ومجرد يصعد نرفعها  
اوكي الجني اما الهدف او القناعة

----------


## saud33

انا دخلت على 129.40
وحطيت هدف  130.06   والحمد لله تمت

----------


## رشدي

> ممكن شرح لتأثير كل خبر على حدى   وشكرا مقدماً

 يا استاذى صدقنى انا عاوز اللى يشرحلى  
شوف مثلا دلوقتى بعد الخبر الدولا نزل شوية قدام الفرنك ونزل  شوية قدام اليورو   والاسترلينى 
فين الخبر بقى ولزومه ايه الاخبار اللى بتأثر تقارير البنوك الكبرى وخطاب اخونا برنانكى 
والباقى من خلال متابعتى تأثيرات مزاجية

----------


## bfsj

> انا دخلت على 129.40
> وحطيت هدف 130.06 والحمد لله تمت

 لم يصل الى 129.40 يا خي
لم تفعل التوصيه بعد

----------


## wshwshne

اخي العزيز هل للأخبار تأثير سلبي او ايجابي على الكيبل

----------


## bfsj

> المهم الستوب نقطة الدخول ناقص 10 نقاط ومجرد يصعد نرفعها  
> اوكي الجني اما الهدف او القناعة

 هل ندخل شراء الآن اخي ؟

----------


## saud33

> لم يصل الى 129.40 يا خي
> لم تفعل التوصيه بعد

  
لا اخوي انا دخلت قبل  توصية ابو مروان

----------


## miez

يعطيك العافية على جهودك معنا ما اسباب هبوط المجنون  :Asvc:

----------


## aljameel

بأذن الله يكون ارتداد حقيقي ومواصلة صعود قولو يارب

----------


## aljameel

> يعطيك العافية على جهودك معنا ما اسباب هبوط المجنون

 اخي المجنون هدفه ذكرته من قبل ووصل للهدف الحمد من 148.80 لل 145  
من بعدها ذكرت شراء من 144.70 توقعت نهاية النزول كموجة ولاكن نزل لل 143.35 كتصحيح للموجة الصاعدة وهذه اسباب النزول  
الان ننتظر الارتداد الحقيقي لاهداف بأذن الله فوق

----------


## saud33

الله يجزاك خير  ابو  مروان رجعت  لمشاركاتك ونبهتني على نقطه
 ماكنت الاحظها اللي هي  الفيبو على خمس دقايق   
 وابشرك  الحمد لله  دخلت بعقدين صغار  من 129.40
 واحد فكيته على 130.06
 والثاني باقي مخليه لهدف بعيد 
الله يجزاك كل خير

----------


## aljameel

> الله يجزاك خير ابو مروان رجعت لمشاركاتك ونبهتني على نقطه
> ماكنت الاحظها اللي هي الفيبو على خمس دقايق 
> وابشرك الحمد لله دخلت بعقدين صغار من 129.40
> واحد فكيته على 130.06
> والثاني باقي مخليه لهدف بعيد 
> الله يجزاك كل خير

 مبروووووووك تستاهل كل خير

----------


## راجي البشاير

بو مروان اخوك استقبل الاسترالي اول ماصعد فوق ال 75  
اخذته عقد بيع  
من فضلك كم ايقاف الخساره

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان اخوك استقبل الاسترالي اول ماصعد فوق ال 75  
> اخذته عقد بيع  
> من فضلك كم ايقاف الخساره

 ماوصل 75 انت غلطان

----------


## راجي البشاير

> ماوصل 75 انت غلطان

  استرالي دولار يابو مروان :Doh:  
الان وصل الى 7570

----------


## aljameel

> استرالي دولار يابو مروان 
> الان وصل الى 7570

 أن شاء الله ينزل قول يارب لابد من النزول ولو صعد  
اصبر

----------


## solo90515

يالغالي انا بايع استرالي دولار من 7482
بنزل للهدف 7455 ولا صعبة شوي

----------


## الحبر الأحمر

> اخي المجنون هدفه ذكرته من قبل ووصل للهدف الحمد من 148.80 لل 145  
> من بعدها ذكرت شراء من 144.70 توقعت نهاية النزول كموجة ولاكن نزل لل 143.35 كتصحيح للموجة الصاعدة وهذه اسباب النزول  
> الان ننتظر الارتداد الحقيقي لاهداف بأذن الله فوق

 أخي أنا اشتريت المجنون عند 145.91 ولا أزال أعاني من الهبوط الحاد الي وصل الى 143.33
هل هناك احتمال بصعود يعوض علينا خسايرنا

----------


## aljameel

> يالغالي انا بايع استرالي دولار من 7482
> بنزل للهدف 7455 ولا صعبة شوي

 حتى ولو بيصعد لابد من نزول 
وانا من سألني ما اتذكر انت او احد ثاني قلت هدف 7455 وصل لل 7464 وارتد ووضعت الستوب 7550 المشكله انتم تلحقو التوصيه لحوق وهذا غلط 
لاكن قولو يارب ينزل حتى لوصعد بينزل أن شاء الله

----------


## solo90515

> الله يهديك هو هدفه 7455 انت تدخل قبل الهدف ب 25 نقطة لوحسبتها بتطلع خسران 
> بأذن الله ينزل الستوب المناسب 7540 والله اعلم

  
اخي كنت رافع الستوب والصفقة للحين فعالة
النصيحة يالملك في امل ينزل لهدفه 7455

----------


## aljameel

> أخي أنا اشتريت المجنون عند 145.91 ولا أزال أعاني من الهبوط الحاد الي وصل الى 143.33
> هل هناك احتمال بصعود يعوض علينا خسايرنا

 اخي والله اعلم اهداف المجنون 145.50 و 146.20 و 147 لو وصل هذه الاهداف اقولك قابلني عند 151
انت صبرت الله يعينك كمان تتحمل الباقي

----------


## راجي البشاير

> أن شاء الله ينزل قول يارب لابد من النزول ولو صعد  
> اصبر

  الله يطمن قلبك يابو مروان

----------


## الحبر الأحمر

> اخي والله اعلم اهداف المجنون 145.50 و 146.20 و 147 لو وصل هذه الاهداف اقولك قابلني عند 151
> انت صبرت الله يعينك كمان تتحمل الباقي

 تسلم أخوي
الله يبشرك بالجنه يارب وبنعيم الدنيا والأخره

----------


## aljameel

اخواني بالنسبة للكيبل انا وضعت اهدافه 5050 و 5025 هو وصل لل 5056 تقريبا الهدف الاول الهدف الثاني  
يعتبر لاغي  
وللامانة انا داخل شراء فيه من 5066 ولا زلت فيه 
ونوهت عليه اكثر شراء  من مرة اقرب نقطة لل 1.5000 او 5025 والستوب 1.4990 
من فاتت عليه الفرصة بأذن الله تتعوض  
وللامانه انا واضع هدفي 1.5500 بأذن الله والستوب 1.5110 ومع كل ارتفاع ارفع الستوب  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الله يطمن قلبك يابو مروان

 اه لو سمعت كلامي ودخلت الكيبل ابوحميد كان معك فوق 100نقطة وممكن تصير 450  
أن شاء الله تتعوض

----------


## solo90515

يالملك الاسترال دولار ان وصل 7450
يرتد وصعود ولا احتمال يكمل رحلة الهبوط
تعبتك معي الله يجزيك الخير

----------


## aljameel

> يالملك الاسترال دولار ان وصل 7450
> يرتد وصعود ولا احتمال يكمل رحلة الهبوط
> تعبتك معي الله يجزيك الخير

 اكون صادق معك مالم يكسر 7525 والله اعلم سيذهب لل 7590 لل 7600 والله اعلم  
اما اذا نزل للهدف 7455 هاتشوفه عند 7350 7400  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم للراحه والله ارهقت

----------


## wshwshne

الله معاك يا باشا 
خذ راحتك وروق وخذ حصة استرخاء تعيد النشاط ورانا سفر

----------


## راجي البشاير

> اه لو سمعت كلامي ودخلت الكيبل ابوحميد كان معك فوق 100نقطة وممكن تصير 450  
> أن شاء الله تتعوض

 والله عندي الكيبل يابو مروان واخوتك تنشرا 
بس مهدجه مبتلش به من زمان وعارض الشرا على 5450 والبيع 4840

----------


## lionofegypt2020

جزاك الله خيرا ابو مروان
وانا فى الكيبل واليورو ين 
ربنا يكرم ويطلعوا يارب

----------


## saud33

مبروووك ياشباب  الارتفاع

----------


## 1عبدالله

السلام عليكم شباب ان شاء الله تكون الامور خير وسهرة موفقة مع العزيز اخونا الجميل الحمد لله انا خرجت النهاردة من جميع العقود بخير

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
مساءءء الخير

----------


## aljameel

سأبحث لكم عن توصية بأذن الله فيها خير وستوب صغير بقدر المستطاع

----------


## saud33

هلا ابو مروان الله يحيك  منتظرينك بارك الله فيك

----------


## Abo Maged

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أزيك ياابومروان كيف أحوالك لعلك بخير ودائما منورنا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.6807  المتوقع والله اعلم نزول  البيع من النقطة متوقع يصعد لها  1.6870 + -  اذا صعد اعلى منها  يكون افضل وقريب من الستوب  الستوب  1.6931  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.6640  1.6530  والله يكتب لها التوفيق ويرزقنا جميعا  والله الموفق  الرجاء تقديم الستوب مع النزول   والرجاء الخاص عدم ملاحقت التوصية اما تكن معها من البداية او السوق ملي بالفرص

----------


## aljameel

> هلا ابو مروان الله يحيك منتظرينك بارك الله فيك

  

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أزيك ياابومروان كيف أحوالك لعلك بخير ودائما منورنا

 هلا وغلا 
والله كانت نائم الحمد لله استعداد لليلة بأذن الله 
والله يوفقنا جميعا

----------


## saud33

نحط امر  بيع  معلق على  6870 
 وبالله التوفيق

----------


## saud33

لا ابشرك الوضع  الحمد لله اليوم  دخلنا مع اليورو دولار  شراء  واخذنا منه 60 نقطه

----------


## aljameel

> نحط امر بيع معلق على 6870 
> وبالله التوفيق

 انا زعلان منك تسرق الفكرة تبع الفيبو وكمان تسبقني بالشراء 
والله اعجبتني ماشاء الله عليك 
توكل على الله وقول يارب ياكريم

----------


## saud33

والله يابو مروان لك الفضل بعد الله في المكسب حق اليورو ين 
 ومنك نستفيد  الله يجزاك خير

----------


## aljameel

اليوم بنشتغل على الكيبل ايش رأيكم

----------


## saud33

باذن الله اليورو  ين  نقوله دربك اخضر  لفوووق

----------


## saud33

اللي تبي  ابو مروان   اي شف اي زوج   وحنا معك

----------


## aljameel

القصد من الشغل على الكيبل بندخله الورشه منها نشرح عليه بقدر المستطاع بمساعدة الجميع 
ومنها نستفيد منه بأذن الله انا بعطيكم الفكرة والاتجاه ونقطة الدخول عليكم

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل

----------


## saud33

اوكي  معك بارك الله فيك

----------


## راجي البشاير

بو مروان هلا بك 
الاسترالي والدولار وقفت خساره عند 7575 
هل الان ممكن ادخله كعقد بيع ولا لايزال وراه طلوع 
شكرا لك 
بانتظار ردك ياغالي

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل مجرد يصل النقطة 1.5300 اعرف أنه سيذهب لل 1.5410 و 1.5470 و 1.5500 واحتمال 1.5640  
انا بتكلم على تاكيد الاهداف بأذن الله كتحليل ونسبة النجاح 99% 
مالم يصل 1.5300 ويعلم عليها تبقى الاهداف توقعات تحليل بالوصول لها 
الان كيف الدخول شراء  
هو الان متوقع يصعد هل يصل للنقطة 1.5300 هذا الشي غير واضح حتى اللحضة فرضا وصل لها الشراء يتم عند النزول لتصحيح الموجة فنرسم فيبو من القاع 1.5056 واعلى قمة يصلها  
فالتصحيح يكون عند احد نقاط الفيبو ومنها الارتداد للاهداف بأذن الله 
وصلت الفكرة

----------


## saud33

وصلت بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان هلا بك 
> الاسترالي والدولار وقفت خساره عند 7575 
> هل الان ممكن ادخله كعقد بيع ولا لايزال وراه طلوع 
> شكرا لك 
> بانتظار ردك ياغالي

 الافضل الابتعاد عنه لانه الان غير واضح هو بالناهية بينزل اما لاهداف تحت او نزول تصحيحي ومواصلة صعود انا معك  اليوم مجرد تتضح الرؤية اتكلم عنه هو شوف تقريبا يمشي مع الكيبل ان كان صعود ولاهبوط في اغلب الاحيان

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.6807  المتوقع والله اعلم نزول  البيع من النقطة متوقع يصعد لها  1.6870 + -  اذا صعد اعلى منها يكون افضل وقريب من الستوب  الستوب  1.6931  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.6640  1.6530  والله يكتب لها التوفيق ويرزقنا جميعا  والله الموفق  الرجاء تقديم الستوب مع النزول   والرجاء الخاص عدم ملاحقت التوصية اما تكن معها من البداية او السوق ملي بالفرص

   للمشااااااااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## abu-ali

متابعين معاك

----------


## aljameel

معاليش كنت اكل صاحي من النوم جيعان

----------


## saud33

خذ راحتك ابو مروان بالعافيه

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

توقع ايه ياملك بالنسبه للدولار ين وكمان المجنون
انا شارى الاتنين والاتنين جايبين حوالى 20 نقطه 
هل هيستمروا فى الصعود ياباشا

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

ولا ااقف على الربح لغايه كده وبارك الله فيما رزق

----------


## راجي البشاير

> الافضل الابتعاد عنه لانه الان غير واضح هو بالناهية بينزل اما لاهداف تحت او نزول تصحيحي ومواصلة صعود انا معك اليوم مجرد تتضح الرؤية اتكلم عنه هو شوف تقريبا يمشي مع الكيبل ان كان صعود ولاهبوط في اغلب الاحيان

 عافاك الله بو مروان 
شكرا لك على سرعة الرد ياغالي

----------


## aljameel

الحمد لله المجنون حددت اهداف له 145 و 145.50 و 146.20 الحمد لله وصل لهم متبقي 147.50 
واليورو ين الحمد لله وصل لاهداف محدده مسبقا 130.70 و 131 ومتبقى 131.50 ومتوقع 132.40 
الحمد لله

----------


## aljameel

> ولا ااقف على الربح لغايه كده وبارك الله فيما رزق

 الافضل اخي حتى تتضح الرؤيه ونكون على بينه وهدف بأذن الله

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

> الافضل اخي حتى تتضح الرؤيه ونكون على بينه وهدف بأذن الله

 كلامك تمام ياباشاا
وجارى الاغلاق على المكسب والحمد لله

----------


## Abo Maged

بالهنا والشفا ياأبومروان طمع في كرمك نظرة علي الدولار كندي وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

شايفين اليورو دولار قلت له هدف عند 1.3660 وفوقها نحدد اتجاهه لل 1.3820 وصل 663 ونزل مااعطى فرصه راقبوه لو نزل وارتد واخترق 663 يكون هدفه 820 والله اعلم 
ولتاكيد الهدف 99% والله اعلم اختراق 720 
متوقع يرتد من 1.3600 + - لل 620 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بالهنا والشفا ياأبومروان طمع في كرمك نظرة علي الدولار كندي وجزاك الله خيرا

 هو نزل لهدف له عند 680 بس يصعد ممكن نقدر نحدد اتجاهه  
لو اخترق القمة 780 بيروح والله اعلم 840  
تحت 780 اهدافه تحت كثير صعب الحكم عليها الان لان متوقع يصعد 
والله اعلم متى مااتضحت الرؤية اكثر سانتكلم عنه بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل مجرد يصل النقطة 1.5300 اعرف أنه سيذهب لل 1.5410 و 1.5470 و 1.5500 واحتمال 1.5640    انا بتكلم على تاكيد الاهداف بأذن الله كتحليل ونسبة النجاح 99%   مالم يصل 1.5300 ويعلم عليها تبقى الاهداف توقعات تحليل بالوصول لها   الان كيف الدخول شراء    هو الان متوقع يصعد هل يصل للنقطة 1.5300 هذا الشي غير واضح حتى اللحضة فرضا وصل لها الشراء يتم عند النزول لتصحيح الموجة فنرسم فيبو من القاع 1.5056 واعلى قمة يصلها    فالتصحيح يكون عند احد نقاط الفيبو ومنها الارتداد للاهداف بأذن الله   وصلت الفكرة

    _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_    _الباوند فرنك_   _السعر الحالي_   _1.6807_   _المتوقع والله اعلم نزول_   _البيع من النقطة متوقع يصعد لها_   _1.6870 + -_   _اذا صعد اعلى منها يكون افضل وقريب من الستوب_   _الستوب_   _1.6931_   _الاهداف بأذن الله_   _1.6640_   _1.6530_   _والله يكتب لها التوفيق ويرزقنا جميعا_   _والله الموفق_   _الرجاء تقديم الستوب مع النزول_    _والرجاء الخاص عدم ملاحقت التوصية اما تكن معها من البداية او السوق ملي بالفرص_

----------


## saud33

ابو مروان وش رايك انا عندي اليورو  دولار  معطيني  هدف عند نفس نقطتك تقريبا 720

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

> _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_    _الباوند فرنك_   _السعر الحالي_   _1.6807_   _المتوقع والله اعلم نزول_   _البيع من النقطة متوقع يصعد لها_   _1.6870 + -_   _اذا صعد اعلى منها يكون افضل وقريب من الستوب_    __    __

 يعنى دخل بيع دلوقتى ولما لما يطلع للنقطه _1.6870_نبيع من عندهاا

----------


## aljameel

> يعنى دخل بيع دلوقتى ولما لما يطلع للنقطه _1.6870_نبيع من عندهاا

 بأذن الله

----------


## saud33

> يعنى دخل بيع دلوقتى ولما لما يطلع للنقطه _1.6870_نبيع من عندهاا

   
لا نقطة الدخول للبيع _1.6870_

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان وش رايك انا عندي اليورو دولار معطيني هدف عند نفس نقطتك تقريبا 720

 لو وصل لها وعلم عليها استغل نزول له وادخل شراء والهدف بأذن الله 1.3820 فيه فوقها اهداف يهمنا الهدف الرئيسي  
الشراء عندما يصل 720 وينزل ولا تستعجل اقصى حد للنزول وادخل

----------


## 1عبدالله

اخونا الجميل ايه رأيك فى بيع الكبيل من السعر الحالى والهدف 20نقطة

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.6807  المتوقع والله اعلم نزول  البيع من النقطة متوقع يصعد لها  1.6870 + -  اذا صعد اعلى منها يكون افضل وقريب من الستوب  الستوب  1.6931  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.6640  1.6530  والله يكتب لها التوفيق ويرزقنا جميعا  والله الموفق  الرجاء تقديم الستوب مع النزول   والرجاء الخاص عدم ملاحقت التوصية اما تكن معها من البداية او السوق ملي بالفرص

 للمشااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخونا الجميل ايه رأيك فى بيع الكبيل من السعر الحالى والهدف 20نقطة

 والله يااخي ماانصحك الدخول الصح يكون على بينه وهدف  
نصيحة لاتدخل عشؤاي شغل 20 نقطة لايغني ولايسمن 
ادخل على دسم افضل

----------


## 1عبدالله

فيه والله ياأخى حاجة بغلط فيها دائما احيانا يبقى فيه مثلا ثلاث اهداف الهدف الاول معروف مثلا انه من السعر الحالى الى كذا نبداء من الهدف الثانى يبقى سعره منين برضه من السعر الحالى وعقد لوحده ولك الشكر اخانا الفاضل

----------


## abu-ali

الاخ ابو مروان الى اين تتوقع الباوند ين ؟؟   
الله يسعدك ..........

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ ابو مروان الى اين تتوقع الباوند ين ؟؟   
> الله يسعدك ..........

 الصورة غير واضحة 100% ولاكن متوقع 147.40 والله اعلم 
المهم الاغلاق اليومي ممتاز فوق 146 وهذا مهم للصعود 
اتوقع يصعد تقريبا 147.40 ومن بعدها يصحح ويرتد ليكمل مشوار صعوده والله اعلم 
بس تتضح الصورة اكثر بأذن الله سأنوه عنه 
والله الموفق

----------


## abu-ali

شكرا يا ابو مروان  
طيب وش ممكن تنصحنا الان في الدخول فيه

----------


## saud33

ههههههه  وش جاه الكيبل اخترش  قام يتذبذب بشرعه

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا يا ابو مروان  
> طيب وش ممكن تنصحنا الان في الدخول فيه

 انصحك بالتوصية التي وضعتها الباوند فرنك ضع امرك والستوب وتوكل على الله 
واذا استجد جديد بتوصية اخرى ساضعها الان السوق الحركة ممله يتحرك عرف الاتجاهات 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_    _الباوند فرنك_    _السعر الحالي_    _1.6807_    _المتوقع والله اعلم نزول_    _البيع من النقطة متوقع يصعد لها_    _1.6870 + -_    _اذا صعد اعلى منها يكون افضل وقريب من الستوب_    _الستوب_    _1.6931_    _الاهداف بأذن الله_    _1.6640_    _1.6530_    _والله يكتب لها التوفيق ويرزقنا جميعا_    _والله الموفق_    _الرجاء تقديم الستوب مع النزول_      _والرجاء الخاص عدم ملاحقت التوصية اما تكن معها من البداية او السوق ملي بالفرص_

   للمشااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اتوقع الكيبل لل 1.5270 او اعلى بقليل ومنها يرتدوالله اعلم  واتمنى يصل 1.5300   ليست دعوة شراء انما للمراقبة احتمال مع الارتداد ندخل بيع والستوب اعلى نقطة يصل لها

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل مجرد يصل النقطة 1.5300 اعرف أنه سيذهب لل 1.5410 و 1.5470 و 1.5500 واحتمال 1.5640    انا بتكلم على تاكيد الاهداف بأذن الله كتحليل ونسبة النجاح 99%    مالم يصل 1.5300 ويعلم عليها تبقى الاهداف توقعات تحليل بالوصول لها     الان كيف الدخول شراء      هو الان متوقع يصعد هل يصل للنقطة 1.5300 هذا الشي غير واضح حتى اللحضة فرضا وصل لها الشراء يتم عند النزول لتصحيح الموجة فنرسم فيبو من القاع 1.5056 واعلى قمة يصلها      فالتصحيح يكون عند احد نقاط الفيبو ومنها الارتداد للاهداف بأذن الله     وصلت الفكرة

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  كما توقعت لليورو دولار نزول لل 1.3620 او 1.3600 وهو نزل لل 1.3623 وارتد منها للصعود  متوقع يصعد لل 1.3680 تقريبا او اكثر بقليل بشرط عدم كسر 623 لو صعد للنقطة وارتد منها ندخل بيع والستوب اعلى نقطة وصل لها  واتمنى يصل لل 1.3720 ويرتد منها مجرد يعلم عليها يتاكد الهدف بأذن الله 1.3820  من بعدها ندخل شراء من اقصى نقطة يصل لها ونغلق البيع  وسنتابع ونراقب جميعا  والله الموفق

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عمو جميل يا عسل اى رايك فى بيع الدولا مقابل الاسترالى بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيف حالك اخي الجميل، 
ابارك لك التألق المتواصل، 
ارى انك اصبحت تستخدم الفيبو مع انك لم تكن تقتنع به   :016:  
على كل حال  
انا ارى الكيبل في صعود،،، وقد يستهدف 5500 مالم يغلق تحت 5200 على شمعة اليومي

----------


## alassier

عفوا يا اخوان الله يسعدكم ارجوا الرد سريعا جدا 
الان النفط لدي في احد برامج التداول واصل الان 58.75 حساب حقيقي 
وفي برنامج تداول شركه اخرى ديمو تجريبي واصل 59.54 
ارجوا الافادة لمن لديه برنامج تداول حقيقي يعطيني كم يوجد لديه السعر بالنسبه للنفط 
لانني بدأت اشك انه تلاعب في برنامج التداول من قبل الشركه 
ارجو الافاده سريعا الله يعافيكم جميعاً،،،

----------


## aljameel

> عمو جميل يا عسل اى رايك فى بيع الدولا مقابل الاسترالى بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم

 انتظر افضل والخيار لك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> كيف حالك اخي الجميل، 
> ابارك لك التألق المتواصل، 
> ارى انك اصبحت تستخدم الفيبو مع انك لم تكن تقتنع به   
> على كل حال  
> انا ارى الكيبل في صعود،،، وقد يستهدف 5500

 هلا وغلا  
الله يسعدك ويبارك فيك 
انت فاهمني غلط اتذكر سألتني واجبت عليك اقولك لا تعتمد عليه لوحده او هو يكون الريسي في تحليلك ولاتعتمد عليه كثير اتذكر هذا ماقلته لك ولا زلت اقوله 
انا عمري مااستغنيت عن الفيبو كيف غير مقتنع به الله يهديك انت فهمتني غلط 
نتعرف من خلاله على نقاط متوقع يصحح منها وليس النقطة بالظبط انما تقريبيه وهكذا ليست دعم او مقاومة كما يتصورها البعض  
والتصحيح سهل بدون فيبو توقع نسبة معينه متوق يصحح عندها من طول الموجة  
اوكي وصلت الفكرة والمقصد لا للاعتماد الكلي على الفيبو حتى تتجنبو الخسارة 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> عفوا يا اخوان الله يسعدكم ارجوا الرد سريعا جدا  الان النفط لدي في احد برامج التداول واصل الان 58.75 حساب حقيقي  وفي برنامج تداول شركه اخرى ديمو تجريبي واصل 59.54  ارجوا الافادة لمن لديه برنامج تداول حقيقي يعطيني كم يوجد لديه السعر بالنسبه للنفط  لانني بدأت اشك انه تلاعب في برنامج التداول من قبل الشركه   ارجو الافاده سريعا الله يعافيكم جميعاً،،،

 اعلى نقطة وصل لها الان 58.88 السعر الحالي 58.33

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة ولنا لقا بأذن الله بعد الصلاة

----------


## alassier

> اعلى نقطة وصل لها الان 58.88 السعر الحالي 58.33

 مشكوووووووووور بارك الله فيك اخي الجميل وزادك الله جمالا وتألقا على جمالك ياباشا،،،

----------


## mostafa_anwr

تقبل الله عم جميل يا عسل

----------


## aBoRaMa

الله يهديني آمين،،، خخخخخخ اكيد اني فهمتك غلط،،،  يسعدني اتابع معكم من وقت لاخر

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  هذه توصية قبل النوم  اليورو كندي  السعر الحالي  1.5960  والله اعلم المتوقع صعود  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.6030  1.6070  الستوب  1.5880  والله الموفق  والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> اتوقع الكيبل لل 1.5270 او اعلى بقليل ومنها يرتدوالله اعلم   واتمنى يصل 1.5300    ليست دعوة شراء انما للمراقبة احتمال مع الارتداد ندخل بيع والستوب اعلى نقطة يصل لها

  

> الكيبل مجرد يصل النقطة 1.5300 اعرف أنه سيذهب لل 1.5410 و 1.5470 و 1.5500 واحتمال 1.5640     انا بتكلم على تاكيد الاهداف بأذن الله كتحليل ونسبة النجاح 99%     مالم يصل 1.5300 ويعلم عليها تبقى الاهداف توقعات تحليل بالوصول لها      الان كيف الدخول شراء       هو الان متوقع يصعد هل يصل للنقطة 1.5300 هذا الشي غير واضح حتى اللحضة فرضا وصل لها الشراء يتم عند النزول لتصحيح الموجة فنرسم فيبو من القاع 1.5056 واعلى قمة يصلها       فالتصحيح يكون عند احد نقاط الفيبو ومنها الارتداد للاهداف بأذن الله      وصلت الفكرة

     

> والله اعلم   كما توقعت لليورو دولار نزول لل 1.3620 او 1.3600 وهو نزل لل 1.3623 وارتد منها للصعود  متوقع يصعد لل 1.3680 تقريبا او اكثر بقليل بشرط عدم كسر 623 لو صعد للنقطة وارتد منها ندخل بيع والستوب اعلى نقطة وصل لها  واتمنى يصل لل 1.3720 ويرتد منها مجرد يعلم عليها يتاكد الهدف بأذن الله 1.3820  من بعدها ندخل شراء من اقصى نقطة يصل لها ونغلق البيع  وسنتابع ونراقب جميعا   والله الموفق

 -------------------- _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_     _الباوند فرنك_    _السعر الحالي_    _1.6807_    _المتوقع والله اعلم نزول_    _البيع من النقطة متوقع يصعد لها_    _1.6870 + -_    _اذا صعد اعلى منها يكون افضل وقريب من الستوب_    _الستوب_    _1.6931_    _الاهداف بأذن الله_    _1.6640_    _1.6530_    _والله يكتب لها التوفيق ويرزقنا جميعا_    _والله الموفق_    _الرجاء تقديم الستوب مع النزول_      _والرجاء الخاص عدم ملاحقت التوصية اما تكن معها من البداية او السوق ملي بالفرص_    للمشااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي  130.75  الستوب  130.40  الهدف بأذن الله  131.50  والله الموفق

----------


## راجي البشاير

صبحكم الله بالخير  
بو مروان من فضلك الدولار والين هل تنصح به؟ 
واذا تنصح به فما الهدف جزاك الله خير 
بيع ولا شراء 
شكرا لك مقدما

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي ين  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي  72.78  الهدف بأذن الله  73.50  الستوب  72.44  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> صبحكم الله بالخير  
> بو مروان من فضلك الدولار والين هل تنصح به؟ 
> واذا تنصح به فما الهدف جزاك الله خير 
> بيع ولا شراء 
> شكرا لك مقدما

 ابعد عنه دمه ثقيل مايطلع الا بطلوع الروح  اتوقع فوق 95.75 ممكن يصل 96.35  هو له هدف تحت 93.50 بشرط يكون تحت 95.75  ممكن يروح له يحتاج بعض الوق ممكن بعد صعود والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## mostafa_anwr

بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

استغلو الان الاسترالي ين واليورو ين الستوب صغير والاهداف ضعف الستوب  
والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## راجي البشاير

> ابعد عنه دمه ثقيل مايطلع الا بطلوع الروح  اتوقع فوق 95.75 ممكن يصل 96.35  هو له هدف تحت 93.50 بشرط يكون تحت 95.75  ممكن يروح له يحتاج بعض الوق ممكن بعد صعود والله اعلم  والله الموفق

 جزاك الله خير اللي حذرتني منه يابو مروان :Good:  
اجل اتوكل على الله بدخل الباوند والفرنك اللي انت اشرت له :Hands:  
عافاك الله يالغالي

----------


## mostafa_anwr

اليورو ين بيع ولا شراء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين بيع ولا شراء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

  
شراءءءءءءءء يامصطفى التوصيه واضحه صحصح من النوم ياعم

----------


## mostafa_anwr

مجوبتنيش يا غالى

----------


## mostafa_anwr

مش قصة نوم اصلى شغال على مؤشرات بتقول بيع

----------


## mostafa_anwr

لو متاكد اطلع بخسارة صغيرة؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> لو متاكد اطلع بخسارة صغيرة؟؟؟

 كم خسارتك اذا كانت معقوله 20 او 30 اغلق اذا اكثر انتظر أن شاء ينزل متى الله اعلم

----------


## mostafa_anwr

بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  هذه توصية قبل النوم  اليورو كندي  السعر الحالي  1.5960  والله اعلم المتوقع صعود  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.6030  1.6070  الستوب  1.5880  والله الموفق  والله يرزقنا جميعا  ============  _اتوقع الكيبل لل 1.5270 او اعلى بقليل ومنها يرتدوالله اعلم__  _  _واتمنى يصل 1.5300_ _  ليست دعوة شراء انما للمراقبة احتمال مع الارتداد ندخل بيع والستوب اعلى نقطة يصل لها_  _الكيبل مجرد يصل النقطة 1.5300 اعرف أنه سيذهب لل 1.5410 و 1.5470 و 1.5500 واحتمال 1.5640     انا بتكلم على تاكيد الاهداف بأذن الله كتحليل ونسبة النجاح 99%     مالم يصل 1.5300 ويعلم عليها تبقى الاهداف توقعات تحليل بالوصول لها       الان كيف الدخول شراء        هو الان متوقع يصعد هل يصل للنقطة 1.5300 هذا الشي غير واضح حتى اللحضة فرضا وصل لها الشراء يتم عند النزول لتصحيح الموجة فنرسم فيبو من القاع 1.5056 واعلى قمة يصلها        فالتصحيح يكون عند احد نقاط الفيبو ومنها الارتداد للاهداف بأذن الله       وصلت الفكرة  ======================= والله اعلم    كما توقعت لليورو دولار نزول لل 1.3620 او 1.3600 وهو نزل لل 1.3623 وارتد منها للصعود  متوقع يصعد لل 1.3680 تقريبا او اكثر بقليل بشرط عدم كسر 623 لو صعد للنقطة وارتد منها ندخل بيع والستوب اعلى نقطة وصل لها  واتمنى يصل لل 1.3720 ويرتد منها مجرد يعلم عليها يتاكد الهدف بأذن الله 1.3820  من بعدها ندخل شراء من اقصى نقطة يصل لها ونغلق البيع  وسنتابع ونراقب جميعا   والله الموفق  =======================  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم      الباوند فرنك    السعر الحالي    1.6807    المتوقع والله اعلم نزول    البيع من النقطة متوقع يصعد لها    1.6870 + -    اذا صعد اعلى منها يكون افضل وقريب من الستوب    الستوب    1.6931    الاهداف بأذن الله    1.6640    1.6530    والله يكتب لها التوفيق ويرزقنا جميعا    والله الموفق    الرجاء تقديم الستوب مع النزول      والرجاء الخاص عدم ملاحقت التوصية اما تكن معها من البداية او السوق ملي بالفرص     للمشااااهدة والله الموفق   ===============  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي  130.75  الستوب  130.40  الهدف بأذن الله  131.50  والله الموفق   
=====================   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي ين  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي  72.78  الهدف بأذن الله  73.50  الستوب  72.44  والله الموفق   _

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   والله اعلم انها فرصة جيده جدا  بأذن الله نتوفق بها   USD SEK  الدولار سويدي  السعر الحالي  7.855  والله اعلم متوقع نزول كهدف رأس وكتفين مقلوب  مايقارب 1400 نقطة  البيع فوق 7.880 متوقع يصعد لها لل 7.900 لو واصل صعود فوق 7.900 يفضل مراقبته  اخاف يضرب الستوب المهم البيع بالمراقبه  احتمال يصعد لل 8.000 ويرتد  الستوب  7.975  طبعا هدف النموذج مايقارب 1400 نقطة بأذن الله   اهداف كموجه عامة بأذن الله لو نزل  7.650  7.550  7.470  7.420  واهداف اخرى تتضح فيما بعد طبعا هدفنا الرئيسي 1400 نقطة او على الاقل ناخذ منه 1000  يحتاج صبر ومراقبة عند البيع    لا للاستعجال حتى ولو نزل هدفنا كبير بأذن الله  الله يكتب لنا التوفيق  من يرغب بعقد صغير ولايغلق الا عند الف نقطة ولو تاخر بالمدة المهم ربح  وهذا شارت للنموذج الرأس والكتفين

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الباوند فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.6807  المتوقع والله اعلم نزول  البيع من النقطة متوقع يصعد لها  1.6870 + -  اذا صعد اعلى منها يكون افضل وقريب من الستوب  الستوب  1.6931  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.6640  1.6530  والله يكتب لها التوفيق ويرزقنا جميعا  والله الموفق  الرجاء تقديم الستوب مع النزول   والرجاء الخاص عدم ملاحقت التوصية اما تكن معها من البداية او السوق ملي بالفرص

   انتباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه +++++++++ ++++++ ++++ ++ +  اخواني طراء تغير على التوصيه  ممكن ندخل شراء من السعر الحالي 1.6826 او اذا نزل تحت   والستوب 1.6700  احتمال يواصل صعود لل 1.7050 ومنها نبيع  الا اذا نزل وكسر 1.6700 قبل ان يصعد لل 1.6870  الخلاصة البيع اما عند 1.7050 او 1.6700 بعد كسرها  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي  130.75  الستوب  130.40  الهدف بأذن الله  131.50  والله الموفق

 اليورو اليوم مرعب  المهم لو كسر 129.40 بيع والهدف بأذن الله 128  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو اليوم مرعب     المهم لو كسر 129.40 بيع والهدف بأذن الله 128  والله الموفق

 اليورو ين والله اعلم اذا نزل لل 129.70 او 129.60 ممكن شراء  والستوب 129.40 من بعد مراقبه لو واصل نزول الانتظار لو كسر 129.40 ولو بنقطة بيع بس البيع يكون بعد مايصعد 30 لل 50 نقطة  والهدف بأذن الله 128   والله الموفق

----------


## Evanho

ما رايك باليورو دولار الان
خاصة بعد تدهور الارباح الربع سنوية بالمانيا و نزوله 30 نقطة لحظة الخبر من 30 دقيقة
انا داخل بيع من 1.3592

----------


## aljameel

> ما رايك باليورو دولار الان
> خاصة بعد تدهور الارباح الربع سنوية بالمانيا و نزوله 30 نقطة لحظة الخبر من 30 دقيقة
> انا داخل بيع من 1.5292

 السعر الحقيقي هذا فيه غلط ولاتقصد غيره ارجو التعديل

----------


## Evanho

اسف للخطا
انا داخل بيع من 1.3592

----------


## aljameel

> اسف للخطا
> انا داخل بيع من 1.3592

 اليورو دولار  والله اعلم كسر 1.3555 سيذهب به لل 1.3470 بأذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## Evanho

تسلم اخوى
و بالنسبة للدولار فرانك
انا عندى عقدين شراء من 1.1287 و 1.1230
صابر عليهم من اسبوعين 
تنصحتى بايه ؟
و ما هى رؤيتك له ؟

----------


## aljameel

> تسلم اخوى
> و بالنسبة للدولار فرانك
> انا عندى عقدين شراء من 1.1287 و 1.1230
> صابر عليهم من اسبوعين 
> تنصحتى بايه ؟
> و ما هى رؤيتك له ؟

 الان عنده هدف بأذن الله 1.1170  
باختراق 1090 او 1100 والله اعلم واتوقع بيخترقها 
ومن بعدها اتوقع يصعد لسعر مشتراك والله اعلم  
والله الموفق

----------


## Evanho

الان اليورو دولار مسوى راس و كتفين على الاربع ساعات
اتمنى تشاهدها و تقولى تعليقك عليها
منتظرك يا غالى

----------


## Evanho

هذه هى الشارت فى المرفقات

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم المجنون واليورو ين مواصلين نزووووووووول  اهداف المجنون بأذن الله بكسر 143.50  143 و 142  اهداف اليورو ين بأذن الله 128  البيع يتم مع الارتداد لو صعدو والله اعلم   المهم استغلال الارتداد وبيع بس ينزل ضع الستوب نقطة الارتداد بالنزول  من بعد  مراقبة   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> هذه هى الشارت فى المرفقات

 والله اعلم غير مكتمل احتمال اكون مخطى  
انت خليك فيه للهدف بأذن الله واصل نزول فأنت فيه  
اتوقع بيروح للهدف لان اليورو ين مواصل نزول لل 128 وبحكم العلاقة بينهم اليورو فمتوقع كسر 1.3555 ومن بعدها 1.3470 بأذن الله 
والله يرزقك ويرزقنا جميعا 
والله الموفق

----------


## Evanho

كمان اليورو دولار مسوى دابل توب على الديلي

----------


## aljameel

> كمان اليورو دولار مسوى دابل توب على الديلي

 ماشاء الله عليك متابع جيد  وبما انك بتابع للتعلم انا أسأل وانا تحت امرك  هذا النموذج مو اكيد بانه دبل تبوب   ولاكن كل شي متوقع   لان القمتان متقاربه بالقمة الفرق 14 نقطة  اتوقع تصيب وممكن ماتصيب بين وبين  هذا الشكل بتذكر اسمه ناسي له اسم ان كان فعلا النموذج مثل مامتوقع انا   فقيس الساريه من القاع للقمة وهذا هدفه كصعود  بشرط يكون النموذج صحيح المهم النموذج والله ناسي اسمه ولست متاكد 100% من شكل النموذج  اما دبل توب او النموذج الذي اتكلم عنه  والله الموفق

----------


## لبنان

صباح الخير يا معلم ابو مروان   جمعة مباركة اسعد الله ايامك ورزقك من حيث تحتسب ومن حيث لا تحتسب  لك الشكر على ما تقدمه لاخوانك جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك الشكر لله  المرة توفقنا بالمجنون  اخذت منه الكبدة لله الحمد

----------


## MR_ADEL

اخي ابو مروان...ايه رايك في الدولار كندي...؟؟؟ تفتكر اتجاهه فين؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> كمان اليورو دولار مسوى دابل توب على الديلي

 خذ هذه الهديه اليورو ين بس يرتد صعود اقرب نقطة ل 130 او نفسها بيع 
والستوب نقطة الارتداد للنزول والهدف 128 بأذن الله واذا واصل نزول خير وبركه

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير يا معلم ابو مروان   جمعة مباركة اسعد الله ايامك ورزقك من حيث تحتسب ومن حيث لا تحتسب  لك الشكر على ما تقدمه لاخوانك جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك الشكر لله المرة توفقنا بالمجنون اخذت منه الكبدة لله الحمد

 هلا صباح النور 
جمعة مباركة

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابو مروان...ايه رايك في الدولار كندي...؟؟؟   تفتكر اتجاهه فين؟؟؟

 والله اعلم بيصعد لل 1.1840 طبعا باختراق 7550 و 7570 
ومنها ممكن يواصل صعود او ينزل لو واصل نزول هدفه تحت كثير انت راقبه  
ونتابعه سوى 
والله الموفق

----------


## بسيم محمد

> والله اعلم بيصعد لل 1.1840 طبعا باختراق 7550 و 7570 
> ومنها ممكن يواصل صعود او ينزل لو واصل نزول هدفه تحت كثير انت راقبه  
> ونتابعه سوى 
> والله الموفق

 1.1750 , 1.1775   بعد إذنك يا حلو .

----------


## aljameel

> 1.1750 , 1.1775 بعد إذنك يا حلو .

 مشكوررررررررررر 
فعلا اني مضيع السوق يربش الواحد بالحركة السريعة

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يستعجل ببيع المجنون واليورو ين  
الكيبل شكله صاعد لل1.5280 والله اعلم اخاف يسحبهم معه  
للاحتياط البيع بعد التاكد من النزول

----------


## aljameel

> اتوقع الكيبل لل 1.5270 او اعلى بقليل ومنها يرتدوالله اعلم  واتمنى يصل 1.5300    ليست دعوة شراء انما للمراقبة احتمال مع الارتداد ندخل بيع والستوب اعلى نقطة يصل لها

  

> الكيبل مجرد يصل النقطة 1.5300 اعرف أنه سيذهب لل 1.5410 و 1.5470 و 1.5500 واحتمال 1.5640     انا بتكلم على تاكيد الاهداف بأذن الله كتحليل ونسبة النجاح 99%     مالم يصل 1.5300 ويعلم عليها تبقى الاهداف توقعات تحليل بالوصول لها     الان كيف الدخول شراء      هو الان متوقع يصعد هل يصل للنقطة 1.5300 هذا الشي غير واضح حتى اللحضة فرضا وصل لها الشراء يتم عند النزول لتصحيح الموجة فنرسم فيبو من القاع 1.5056 واعلى قمة يصلها      فالتصحيح يكون عند احد نقاط الفيبو ومنها الارتداد للاهداف بأذن الله      وصلت الفكرة

   للمشاااااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## Evanho

منتظر تاكيدك للدخول فى اليورو ين يا غالى
تسلم يا ابو مروان
ربى يكرمك و يزيدك من نعيمه

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم صاعد  السعر الحالي  1.1061  شراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الستوب 1.1025  الهدف بأذن الله  1.1170  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> منتظر تاكيدك للدخول فى اليورو ين يا غالى
> تسلم يا ابو مروان
> ربى يكرمك و يزيدك من نعيمه

 الافضل الانتظار فوات ربح ولا خسارة 
انت راقب 130 و 130.40 خلينا نراقبهم 
متوقع ارتداد من احدهم والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل كسر 1.5176 يلغي الصعود لل 1.5280 والله اعلم 
وهي فرصة شراء الان من السعر الحالي 1.5203 والهدف بأذن الله 1.5280 او القناعة 
والستوب 1.5176 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  الكيبل مجرد كسر 1.5176 ولتاكيد خوفا من فرق الشركات 1.5170  سيذهب بأذن الله لل 1.4980  والله الموفق

----------


## FLEX ZEE

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   ابو مروان ما رايك في اليورو فرنك هل بالامكان شرائه الان 5040

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  وعينكم على الدولار ين   السعر الحالي  95.27  استغلال اي صعود له وبيع والهدف بأذن الله 93.50 ذكرته لكم امس  وهدف قبله 94.65 بأذن الله  الستوب 95.75  والله الموفق

----------


## Momtaz

صباح الخير ابو مروان  
لو سمحتلي سؤال عن المجنون  
انا شايف انو راح ينزل من الاسعار احاليه حوالي من خمسين لاربعين نقطه وبعدها يرتد ليحاول بحدود الخمسين نقطه برضوا لاعادة اختبار النقطه الي كسرها 145.05 ومن ثم اكمال رحلة النزول لل 143.80 وش رايك يا ابو مروان لانو اانا راح اخده لما يرتد يختبر 145  
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   ابو مروان ما رايك في اليورو فرنك هل بالامكان شرائه الان 5040

 هو الان عنده هدف بأذن الله 1.5010 لل 1.5000 
منها ممكن شراء بعد التاكد  
واغلق عليه هذا عنده انفجار له اكثر من شهرين هو مكانك سر  
يتحرك ب 150 نقطة 
بس تدخل شراء ويصعد ضع الستوب نقطة دخولك 
والله يعينك تصبر عليه 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير ابو مروان  
> لو سمحتلي سؤال عن المجنون  
> انا شايف انو راح ينزل من الاسعار احاليه حوالي من خمسين لاربعين نقطه وبعدها يرتد ليحاول بحدود الخمسين نقطه برضوا لاعادة اختبار النقطه الي كسرها 145.05 ومن ثم اكمال رحلة النزول لل 143.80 وش رايك يا ابو مروان لانو اانا راح اخده لما يرتد يختبر 145  
> يعطيك العافيه

 المجنون انا اليوم كتبت فيه توصيه 
والله اعلم 
هو نازل تحت بأذن الله 
كسر 143.50 اهدافه بأذن الله 143 و 142 
انت راقب الكيبل لو كسر 1.5170 اعرف المجنون تحت مالم يكسرها ويصعد لهدفه 1.5280 اعرف بيسحب معه المجنون ومنها تبيع  
والله الموفق

----------


## Momtaz

ابو مروان شو رايك بالشارت هذا لل usdjpy

----------


## aljameel

مع السلامه الكيبل المجنون اليورو ين الدولار ين الدولار فرنك ايش باقي نسيت 
نراكم عند اهدافكم بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان شو رايك بالشارت هذا لل usdjpy

 ممتاز جدا

----------


## ahmed_samir77

هل هناك بوادر إرتداد لليورو ين و المجنون

----------


## aljameel

الان اتوقع ارتداد للمجنون واليور والكيبل استغلال اي صعود وبيع والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> هل هناك بوادر إرتداد لليورو ين و المجنون

  
الان بيرتدو استغل الصعود وووووووووبيع والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## بسيم محمد

> والله اعلم  الكيبل مجرد كسر 1.5176 ولتاكيد خوفا من فرق الشركات 1.5170  سيذهب بأذن الله لل 1.4980   والله الموفق

 وصل 1.5163

----------


## aljameel

> وصل 1.5163

 نعم اخي بسيم 
استغل اي صعود وبيع والهدف بأذن الله 1.4980 وممكن اكثر  
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين هدفه بالضبط 127.80 بأذن الله 
واحتمال هدف اخر 127 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم الان يبداء الارتداد ومنها يتم البيع  والله الموفق  اخواني صلاة الجمعة لاتنسوها   الان أستاذنكم سأذهب للصلاة  والله يرزقكم ويرزقنا جميعا  جمعة مباركة على الجميع

----------


## ahmed_samir77

اليورو ين و المجنون متوقع يرتدو الى اين

----------


## راجي البشاير

بيض الله وجهك  يابو مروان يوم تبيض وجوه وتسود وجوه على توصياتك الطيبه

----------


## abu-ali

اخي ابو مروان اين اتجاه المجنون  والكيبل  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## راجي البشاير

أخي بو مروان 
هل توثية الكيبل فرنك لازالت ساريه؟

----------


## wshwshne

هل ما تتوقع اخي العزيز نزول الكيبل  إلى 1.4980

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عم جميل يا عسل تقبل الله منا ومنك

----------


## miez

عمي الجميل تقبل الله صلاتك,عمي الجميل المجنون ارتد عن 1.4350
ما هي اهدافه
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابو مروان اين اتجاه المجنون والكيبل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 هلا اخي  أسف على التاخير  والله اعلم  المجنون لم يكسر 143.50 وارتد مالم يكسر ها  توقع صعود  الكيبل تحت 1.5200 وكسر 1.5090 او 95   فهدفه بأذن الله 1.4980 واحتمال 1.4950  لو صعد فوق 1.5210  يتم الشراء والستوب ضع مايناسبك  هدفه بأذن الله 1.5300  مجرد يلمس 1.5300 او فوقها بنقطة  حضر ورقة وقلم  اهداف بأذن الله  1.5410  1.5470  1.5500  واحتمال 1.5650  والله الموفق   للمشاهدة للجميع  ومن اراد شراء للكيبل لو نزل كل مااقترب من 1.5100  والستوب 1.5090  والهدف بالقناعة الا اذا صعد فوق 1.5210 تمسك به  واضحه المعلومه للجميع من لم تتضح له يسأل واجيبه  والله يرزقنا جميعا  لا احد يقول اليوم اخر يوم ويغلق السوق  والله واعلم من اجمل فرص السوق الان

----------


## aljameel

لحضه واتكلم عن المجنون

----------


## راجي البشاير

الكيبل والفرنك بو مروان توصيته لازالت يالغالي

----------


## الحبر الأحمر

مرحبا اخوي جميل 
انا عامل بيع للكيبل من 1.5175 
فشو رأيك اخي الكريم

----------


## aljameel

> هلا اخي  أسف على التاخير  والله اعلم  المجنون لم يكسر 143.50 وارتد مالم يكسر ها توقع صعود  الكيبل تحت 1.5200 وكسر 1.5090 او 95   فهدفه بأذن الله 1.4980 واحتمال 1.4950  لو صعد فوق 1.5210  يتم الشراء والستوب ضع مايناسبك  هدفه بأذن الله 1.5300  مجرد يلمس 1.5300 او فوقها بنقطة  حضر ورقة وقلم  اهداف بأذن الله  1.5410  1.5470  1.5500  واحتمال 1.5650  والله الموفق   للمشاهدة للجميع  ومن اراد شراء للكيبل لو نزل كل مااقترب من 1.5100  والستوب 1.5090  والهدف بالقناعة الا اذا صعد فوق 1.5210 تمسك به  واضحه المعلومه للجميع من لم تتضح له يسأل واجيبه  والله يرزقنا جميعا  لا احد يقول اليوم اخر يوم ويغلق السوق   والله واعلم من اجمل فرص السوق الان

 والله اعلم  الكيبل اهم نقطتان   1.5210 فوقها صعود ولو بنقطة خوفا من فرق الشركات 5 نقاط  1.5090 تحتها نزول  ولو بنقطة خوفا من فرق الشركات 5 نقاط  تضعهما الستوبات للشراء والبيع  مااعتقد فيها تعقيد واضحة  والله من يجيد التعامل مع المعلومات المذكوره ثقو تماما بيوم من الايام تكونو محترفين بالتحليل  والله يكتب لكم ولنا التوفيق

----------


## راجي البشاير

أيوا :Big Grin:  
تراها بلغت الحلقوم :Yikes3:

----------


## aljameel

> بيض الله وجهك يابو مروان يوم تبيض وجوه وتسود وجوه على توصياتك الطيبه

 وبيض الله وجهك ياابو حميد

----------


## aljameel

> أخي بو مروان 
> هل توثية الكيبل فرنك لازالت ساريه؟

 بأذن الله سارية المفعول

----------


## aljameel

> هل ما تتوقع اخي العزيز نزول الكيبل  إلى 1.4980

  انظر على التحليل   

> عم جميل يا عسل تقبل الله منا ومنك

 منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال   

> عمي الجميل تقبل الله صلاتك,عمي الجميل المجنون ارتد عن 1.4350
> ما هي اهدافه
> تحياتي

 منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال 
صبرا جميل  
سأنشر عرضه هالمجنون بس لحضات

----------


## aljameel

> هلا اخي  أسف على التاخير  والله اعلم  المجنون لم يكسر 143.50 وارتد مالم يكسر ها توقع صعود  الكيبل تحت 1.5200 وكسر 1.5090 او 95   فهدفه بأذن الله 1.4980 واحتمال 1.4950  لو صعد فوق 1.5210  يتم الشراء والستوب ضع مايناسبك  هدفه بأذن الله 1.5300  مجرد يلمس 1.5300 او فوقها بنقطة  حضر ورقة وقلم  اهداف بأذن الله  1.5410  1.5470  1.5500  واحتمال 1.5650  والله الموفق   للمشاهدة للجميع  ومن اراد شراء للكيبل لو نزل كل مااقترب من 1.5100  والستوب 1.5090  والهدف بالقناعة الا اذا صعد فوق 1.5210 تمسك به  واضحه المعلومه للجميع من لم تتضح له يسأل واجيبه  والله يرزقنا جميعا  لا احد يقول اليوم اخر يوم ويغلق السوق   والله واعلم من اجمل فرص السوق الان

  

> والله اعلم   الكيبل اهم نقطتان   1.5210 فوقها صعود ولو بنقطة خوفا من فرق الشركات 5 نقاط  1.5090 تحتها نزول ولو بنقطة خوفا من فرق الشركات 5 نقاط  تضعهما الستوبات للشراء والبيع  مااعتقد فيها تعقيد واضحة  والله من يجيد التعامل مع المعلومات المذكوره ثقو تماما بيوم من الايام تكونو محترفين بالتحليل  والله يكتب لكم ولنا التوفيق

   للمشاااااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## الحبر الأحمر

> مرحبا اخوي جميل 
> انا عامل بيع للكيبل من 1.5175 
> فشو رأيك اخي الكريم

     بإنتظار تعليقك اخي جميل  :016:

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  الان الكيبل تحت 1.5210 بيع والستوب 1.5210  والهدف بأذن الله 1.5110  منها يتم الشراء والستوب 1.5090  والهدف القناعة او مراقبته اخترق 1.5210  تمسك به لل 1.5500 او الاهداف التي ذكرتها بالتحليل اوكي ولو للاسبوع القادم  والله الموفق

----------


## mostafa_anwr

عمو جميل اليورو فرنك نحو الاهداف؟؟؟

----------


## راجي البشاير

هدف ارتداد الباوند والفرند وين يابو مروان ابي اعمل له هيدج 
اليوم يومك يابطل

----------


## aljameel

> بإنتظار تعليقك اخي جميل

 ضع الستوب 1.5210 مجرد يضرب الستوب ادخل شراء وبدون تردد بأذن الله للاهداف 
اذا نزل متوقع الهدف 1.5110 بأذن الله لو نزل تحتها وكسر 1.5090 بنقطة خليك فيه وضع امر جني الربح 1.4980 
فرضا نزل للهدف 1.5110 واكتفى بكذا ادخل شراء والستوب 1.5090

----------


## aljameel

> عمو جميل اليورو فرنك نحو الاهداف؟؟؟

 للهدف ياعم مصطفى وراقب بعد الهدف لو نزل اقصى نزول ادخل شراء  
اوكي وضع الستوب ناقص 20 نقطة بس يرتفع ارفع لنقطة دخولك وتمسك به

----------


## aljameel

> هدف ارتداد الباوند والفرند وين يابو مروان ابي اعمل له هيدج 
> اليوم يومك يابطل

 مافهمت عليك  
انا واضع له توصية وهاهو ماشاء الله واصل 1.6892 وبأذن الله للهدف

----------


## راجي البشاير

> مافهمت عليك  
> انا واضع له توصية وهاهو ماشاء الله واصل 1.6892 وبأذن الله للهدف

 بو مروان الباوند والفرنك توصية بيع انا خذتها 
وضح لي وانا اخوك هي توصية بيع ولا شرا :Doh:  
السموحه فهمي على قدي والكبر شين وانا اخوك :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

خلوني اقولكم على المجنون بس عالسريع سأشرحه  
المجنون مالم يكسر 143.30 بأذن الله هدفه 148 هدف اول باقي الاهداف سأتكلم عنها الاسبوع القادم 
سأعطيكم نقطة الدخول لا احد يدخل لانه حتى اللحضه متوقع ينزل بس تتاكد الصعود اقولكم والنقطة كم

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان الباوند والفرنك توصية بيع انا خذتها 
> وضح لي وانا اخوك هي توصية بيع ولا شرا 
> السموحه فهمي على قدي والكبر شين وانا اخوك

 لا عملت عليها تنبيه كذا مرة وقلت الغا وتحويلها للشراء ارجع بالصفحات شارحها  
قلبت التوصية قبل لاتوصل للنقطة البيع من 830 وان انبه شراء

----------


## aljameel

> _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_    _الباوند فرنك_    _السعر الحالي_    _1.6807_    _المتوقع والله اعلم نزول_    _البيع من النقطة متوقع يصعد لها_    _1.6870 + -_    _اذا صعد اعلى منها يكون افضل وقريب من الستوب_    _الستوب_    _1.6931_    _الاهداف بأذن الله_    _1.6640_    _1.6530_    _والله يكتب لها التوفيق ويرزقنا جميعا_    _والله الموفق_    _الرجاء تقديم الستوب مع النزول_      _والرجاء الخاص عدم ملاحقت التوصية اما تكن معها من البداية او السوق ملي بالفرص_

   

> انتباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه  +++++++++ ++++++ ++++ ++ +  اخواني طراء تغير على التوصيه  ممكن ندخل شراء من السعر الحالي 1.6826 او اذا نزل تحت   والستوب 1.6700  احتمال يواصل صعود لل 1.7050 ومنها نبيع  الا اذا نزل وكسر 1.6700 قبل ان يصعد لل 1.6870  الخلاصة البيع اما عند 1.7050 او 1.6700 بعد كسرها   والله الموفق

   للمشااااااهدة ابوحميد

----------


## راجي البشاير

> لا عملت عليها تنبيه كذا مرة وقلت الغا وتحويلها للشراء ارجع بالصفحات شارحها  
> قلبت التوصية قبل لاتوصل للنقطة البيع من 830 وان انبه شراء

 اجل اقلب معاكم والله يرزقنا واياكم  
لاني سويت هيدج شراء الان 
رايك اوقف خسارة البيع ولا ابقي على الهيدج وكم هدف الطلوع دورت بالصفحات ماشاءالله كثيره مالقيتها 
انصحني بو مروان محتاج مشورتك

----------


## saud33

السلام عليكم
ابو مروان اللحين توصية الباوند فرنك بيع ولا شراء  انا حطيت امري البارح بيع على 
حسب النقاط اللي  نزلتها  انت  وتفعلت   الان اغلق الصفقه وادخل شراء  ولا وش السالفه

----------


## aljameel

المجنون اختراق 145.10 او 145.15 شراء والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> ابو مروان اللحين توصية الباوند فرنك بيع ولا شراء انا حطيت امري البارح بيع على 
> حسب النقاط اللي نزلتها انت وتفعلت الان اغلق الصفقه وادخل شراء ولا وش السالفه

 ارجع بالصفحة بالخلف رفعتها انا

----------


## BO_HAMOOD

> للمشااااااهدة ابوحميد 
> [/center]

  ماشاءالله
ضربه معلم :013: 
متابعين معاك :Good:

----------


## aljameel

المجنون 145.10 اختراقها شراء والهدف بأذن الله 148 
ونفس الشي 145.10 هي الستوب للبيع والهدف بالقناعة او 143 
اوكي واضحه 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

من باع الباوند فرنك لحضه سابلغه بالفك على كم

----------


## aljameel

بسرعه شراء الكيبل

----------


## aljameel

والمجنون شكله بخترق 145.10 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

ممكن فك الباوند فرنك الان بنفس السعر

----------


## الحبر الأحمر

> والله اعلم  الان الكيبل تحت 1.5210 بيع والستوب 1.5210  والهدف بأذن الله 1.5110  منها يتم الشراء والستوب 1.5090  والهدف القناعة او مراقبته اخترق 1.5210  تمسك به لل 1.5500 او الاهداف التي ذكرتها بالتحليل اوكي ولو للاسبوع القادم   والله الموفق

 ياجماعه نحن بعنا الكيبل لكن الظاهر أنه كسر 1.5210 أيش العمل الحين

----------


## aljameel

خلاص الكيبل والمجنون لاهدافهم فوق بأذن الله 
مبرووووووووووووك 
كيف ضربت معلم

----------


## saud33

اوكي  ابو مروان دخلنا شراء  على الكيبل  بس كم الستوب

----------


## saud33

ماشاء  الله  المجنون اخترق النقطه  اللي تكلمت عنها ابو مروان نقول مبروك ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> ياجماعه نحن بعنا الكيبل لكن الظاهر أنه كسر 1.5210 أيش العمل الحين

 الله يهديك اخي ماانت واضع الستوب 1.5210 
المفروض واضع امر معلق شراء بعد 1.5210 ولو بنقطة 
انا من اليوم وانا واشرح

----------


## راجي البشاير

> للمشااااااهدة ابوحميد 
> [/center]

  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
يابو مروان وانا ضارب فيها كميه 600 الف يقال لي ناصح 
وكل مارتفع اشيل 
واسوي هيدج شراء عشان احافظ على الاكويلتي وفتحه مره ثانيه 
الان تخلصت من عقود البيع على 6860 وانا اكتب مدري شاتني ولا بعد :Big Grin: 
الان بقى الهدج اللي سويته اخر مره على 6881 وربك كريم 
<<<<<شاك في عمره :18:

----------


## aljameel

> اوكي ابو مروان دخلنا شراء على الكيبل بس كم الستوب

 ماعليك ضع الستوب الي يناسبك المهم 1.5300 بس يلمسها  
عينك على اهدافه فوق بأذن الله

----------


## رشدي

خبر هام جدا ايجابى على الدولار احتمال يكون له تأثير ولو مؤقت على الشارت والله اعلم

----------


## راجي البشاير

بو مروان ابشرك طلعت خيره ولله الحمد :Hands:  
ولا يجي منك الا الخير ياوجه الخير 
بس مرة ثانيه لاقلبتو دقو بيجر :Doh:

----------


## aljameel

> خبر هام جدا ايجابى على الدولار احتمال يكون له تأثير ولو مؤقت على الشارت والله اعلم

 الله يبشرك بالخير خليه ينزل شوي على شان الي مادخل يدخل شراء 
بس مااعرف كيف تاثير الخبر 
انا معلوماتي متواضعة

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان ابشرك طلعت خيره ولله الحمد 
> ولا يجي منك الا الخير ياوجه الخير 
> بس مرة ثانيه لاقلبتو دقو بيجر

 الحمد لله مبروووك 
حاضر ياعم

----------


## Momtaz

> الله يبشرك بالخير خليه ينزل شوي على شان الي مادخل يدخل شراء 
> بس مااعرف كيف تاثير الخبر 
> انا معلوماتي متواضعة

 والله انت المتواضع يا ابو مروان يا بركه  
يعطيك الف عافيه على مجهودك ويجزيك الخير

----------


## Abo Maged

مساء الفل عمي أبومروان جمعة مباركة عليك وعلي اسرتك جميعا والأخوة الزملاء بارك الله فيك في أي توصية حلوة من ايدك المبروكة الأن

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم 
المهم نضع الستوب للكيبل 1.5130 للاحتياط للخبر  
كيف تاثير الخبر لااعرف 
والمهم الثاني بس يعلم على 1.5300 انسوه هدفنا 1.5410 وهدف 1.5470 وهدف 1.5500 واحتمال يذهب للهدف 1.5650 بأذن الله 
المجنون اهدافه 148 و 151 بأذن الله قفلو عليه للاسبوع القادم 
والكيبل بس تشوفو 1.5300 قفلو عليه للاسبوع القادم هو هدفه الان 1.5300 لل 1.5320 بأذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الفل عمي أبومروان جمعة مباركة عليك وعلي اسرتك جميعا والأخوة الزملاء بارك الله فيك في أي توصية حلوة من ايدك المبروكة الأن

 لحق على المجنون

----------


## solo90515

الاسترال دولار يالملك ينزل باذن الله ولا صعود

----------


## Abo Maged

> لحق على المجنون

  دخلت شراء ياابومروان

----------


## Esa

عمو جميل الله يعطيك العافيه ايش هدف الكيبل؟

----------


## BO_HAMOOD

> خلاص الكيبل والمجنون لاهدافهم فوق بأذن الله 
> مبرووووووووووووك 
> كيف ضربت معلم

  يعني استاذ
الحمدلله قلبنا البيع شرا
تسلم يا الجميل :015:

----------


## ابو عثمان

السلام عليكم
يعطيك العافيه اخوي الجميل
هذي اول مشاركه لي في موضوعك
الف شكر ياطيب
بصراحه ودي اشتري المجنون .. بس خايف يعكس هالمهبول  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترال دولار يالملك ينزل باذن الله ولا صعود

 والله اعلم صاعدبأذن الله لل7670 بس خليني اتاكد بعد الصلاة 
اصلي وارجع

----------


## aljameel

الان فرصة دخول لمن لم يدخل والله اعلم

----------


## راجي البشاير

بشرني عن الباوند والفرنك يابو مروان

----------


## ابو عثمان

> والله اعلم 
> المهم نضع الستوب للكيبل 1.5130 للاحتياط للخبر  
> كيف تاثير الخبر لااعرف 
> والمهم الثاني بس يعلم على 1.5300 انسوه هدفنا 1.5410 وهدف 1.5470 وهدف 1.5500 واحتمال يذهب للهدف 1.5650 بأذن الله 
> المجنون اهدافه 148 و 151 بأذن الله قفلو عليه للاسبوع القادم 
> والكيبل بس تشوفو 1.5300 قفلو عليه للاسبوع القادم هو هدفه الان 1.5300 لل 1.5320 بأذن الله 
> والله الموفق

     :015:

----------


## tarekkanzy

السلام عليكم
لو سمحت ممكن حد يقولي التوصيه اللي شغاله ايه دلوقت؟

----------


## lionofegypt2020

يعنى الكيبل هيطلع ولا ايه ياريس
دة نزل يا معلم ؟

----------


## aljameel

> بشرني عن الباوند والفرنك يابو مروان

 بأذن الله مامنه خوف ينزل ويصعد  المهم الستوب التزم به والله يكتب لك ولنا التوفيق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> لو سمحت ممكن حد يقولي التوصيه اللي شغاله ايه دلوقت؟

 استغل اينزول للكيبل او المجنون وادخل شراء والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> يعنى الكيبل هيطلع ولا ايه ياريس
> دة نزل يا معلم ؟

 ياعمي ينزل ماينزل هو له اهداف بيصعد لها بأذن الله 
التزم بالستوب وتوكل على الله

----------


## silverhawk145

بجد  الله اكبر عليك  يابو مروان 
فعلا شغل على اعلى مستوى
ربنا يطولنا فى عمرك وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الستوب لوز نعمله النقطة كام ياريس
فى الكيبل عشان نطلعوا معاه ان شاء الله
وهل هو كدة كويس نعمل من هنا شراء
1.5225

----------


## aljameel

الان الكيبل لل 1.5310 بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> الستوب لوز نعمله النقطة كام ياريس
> فى الكيبل عشان نطلعوا معاه ان شاء الله
> وهل هو كدة كويس نعمل من هنا شراء
> 1.5225

 معاليش ماكنت موجود جانب الجهاز  
الستوب الكيبل 1.5130

----------


## aljameel

> بجد الله اكبر عليك يابو مروان 
> فعلا شغل على اعلى مستوى
> ربنا يطولنا فى عمرك وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم الباوند فرنك فوق 1.6800 سيذهب لهدف بأذن الله 1.6980 وطبعا من بعده هدفنا الرئيسي 1.7050 بأذن الله  
ولو نزل تحت 6800 هدفنا قائم الرئيسي والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والاسترالي دولار فوق 7515 بأذن الله هدفه 7670 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## saud33

ابومروان كم الستوب  حق المجنون

----------


## راجي البشاير

مبرووووووووووك نجاح توصيتك يابو مروان :015:  
طلعني وبعدها واصل  :016:  
الله يعوضنا واياكم الخير من فضله :Hands:

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

باشا انا كنت شارى اليورو كندى وخسران فيها لغايه دلوقتى 15 نقطه رايك اطلع دلوقتى ولا اسيب الصفقه شغاله

----------


## saud33

وين الشباب ؟؟

----------


## saud33

مبرووك ابو مروان  توصية الباوند فرنك

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ابو مروان
ممكن تشوفلى ايه نظام اليورو ين
لانى عامل شراء من فوق وهو دلوقتى نزل لتحت
عشان عايز اطمن بس هل فيه صعود ان شاء الله
مع بداية الاسبوع ولا اية يا غالى

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان
> ممكن تشوفلى ايه نظام اليورو ين
> لانى عامل شراء من فوق وهو دلوقتى نزل لتحت
> عشان عايز اطمن بس هل فيه صعود ان شاء الله
> مع بداية الاسبوع ولا اية يا غالى

 ماقلنا مجرد كسر 129.40 ولو بنقطة متوجه بأذن الله 128 و 127.80 
الله يعينك تنتظر يصل الاهداف متوقع من بعدها ارتداد والله اعلم

----------


## ahmed_samir77

المجنون يا أخى الجميل

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل لو ضرب الستوب 1.5130 متوقع نزول 
كسر 1.5090 وكسر اللو 1.5056 متوقع هدف بأذن الله 1.4950 ومتوقع والله اعلم ارتداد منها 
من اراد بيع يضع امر معلق على 1.5129 ويتوكل على الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون يا أخى الجميل

 مجرد كسر 143.50 ولو بنقطة متوقع هدف بأذن الله 143 و 142.40 و 142والله اعلم 
من اراد بيع يضع امر معلق 143.49 ويتوكل على الله 
ومتوقع ارتداد منها والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> مبرووووووووووك نجاح توصيتك يابو مروان 
> طلعني وبعدها واصل  
> الله يعوضنا واياكم الخير من فضله

  

> مبرووك ابو مروان توصية الباوند فرنك

 الله يبارك فيكم ومبروك علينا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم صاعد  السعر الحالي  1.1061  شراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الستوب 1.1025  الهدف بأذن الله  1.1170   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووووووووووووك لمن دخل فيه  متوقع يواصل صعود لل 1.1250 ومتوقع اكثر احتمال 300 وفوق  ليست دعوه للشراء المقصد من داخل به ولم يجني  واللهالموفق

----------


## aljameel

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    الباوند فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.6807  المتوقع والله اعلم نزول  البيع من النقطة متوقع يصعد لها  1.6870 + -  اذا صعد اعلى منها يكون افضل وقريب من الستوب  الستوب  1.6931  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.6640  1.6530  والله يكتب لها التوفيق ويرزقنا جميعا  والله الموفق  الرجاء تقديم الستوب مع النزول   والرجاء الخاص عدم ملاحقت التوصية اما تكن معها من البداية او السوق ملي بالفرص_   انتباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه +++++++++ ++++++ ++++ ++ +   اخواني طراء تغير على التوصيه   ممكن ندخل شراء من السعر الحالي 1.6826 او اذا نزل تحت    والستوب 1.6700   احتمال يواصل صعود لل 1.7050 ومنها نبيع   الا اذا نزل وكسر 1.6700 قبل ان يصعد لل 1.6870   الخلاصة البيع اما عند 1.7050 او 1.6700 بعد كسرها   والله الموفق   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووووووووووووك  بأذن الله للهدف   المهم اذا وصلنا الهدف نراقبه لو صعد فوقها اقصى نقطة يصل لها نبيع   والله اعلم فيه خير كثير  راقبووووه

----------


## aljameel

مبرووووووووووووك اليورو ين لا احد يقول مااستفاد منه قلنا كسر 129.40 متوقع يرتد لل 130 ومنها نبيع وصل بالارتداد لل 129.84 ونزل
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
متوقع الهدف الثاني بأذن الله 127.80 واحتمال يروح 127 مو اكيد المهم منهم متوقع الارتداد والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  الدولار فرنك مراقبته من 1.1250 لل 1.1300 متوقع ارتداد ونزول و 400 لل 500 نقطة  للمراقبة اللصيقة   مجرد يرتد بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد + 20 او 30 نقطة وقفلو عليه للاسبوع القادم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  اليورو فرنك  مبرووووووووووك  فيه واحد من الاخوان سألني عنه وقلت له بيع والهدف 1.5010 ومنها تشتري وتقفل عليه  واعتقد مصطفى سألني عنه وقلت اشتري من 5010 وقفل عليه  المهم الذين دخلو فيه يقدمو الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح ونسيانه هذا الجوز له مايقارب ثلاث شهور ساكن اتوقع الاسبوع القادم بيكمل عطاءه والله اعلم  انا بتكلم من هم دخلو فيه من 1.5010 ليست دعوة شراء الله يستر عليكم  والله الموفق

----------


## hiboo

جمعة مباركة للجميع والف مبروك لك ياستاذ جميل لتحقيق اهدافك

----------


## aljameel

> جمعة مباركة للجميع والف مبروك لك ياستاذ جميل لتحقيق اهدافك

 الله يبارك فيك اخي 
جمعة مباركة

----------


## 1عبدالله

الحمد لله الاسبوع ده الواحد شم نفسه شوية واتعلمنا برضة حاجات جديدة جزاك الله خيرا اخانا الجميل

----------


## hiboo

اخى جميل انا قرات ماكتبته على الكيبل بس ممكن توضح لى ايش الوضع الحالى هل ادخل شراء او بيع او انتظر لما يهبط واشترى

----------


## aljameel

> اخى جميل انا قرات ماكتبته على الكيبل بس ممكن توضح لى ايش الوضع الحالى هل ادخل شراء او بيع او انتظر لما يهبط واشترى

 اخي ضع امر بيع معلق على 1.5129  
لو اقترب من 5130 وبتشوفه بيرتد ادخل شراء والستوب 1.5130

----------


## بسيم محمد

نظرا لإنتهاء هذا الأسبوع الله يعطيك ألف عافية وربنا يسعدك كما أسعدت الكثيرين .

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل لو كسر 5.1150 وبقاء تحتها 5 او 10 دقائق اتوقع كسر 1.5130 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والمجنون لوكسر 143.90 متوقع كسر 143.50 والله اعلم

----------


## hiboo

مشكوووووووووووووور اخوى وكان لك النصيب الاكبر فى الدعاء بهذا اليوم المبارك

----------


## aljameel

> نظرا لإنتهاء هذا الأسبوع الله يعطيك ألف عافية وربنا يسعدك كما أسعدت الكثيرين .

 الحمد لله بمساعدت الجميع 
الله يسعدك ويسعد الجميع كل اسبوع وشهر وسنة يارب

----------


## aljameel

> مشكوووووووووووووور اخوى وكان لك النصيب الاكبر فى الدعاء بهذا اليوم المبارك

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اخوى الغالى
اليورو ين وصل فعلا 128 زى ما انت قولت
هل الان يتوقع ارتداد او مع بداية السوق ولا ايه بالظبط
المهم تنصحنى بايهانا عامل شراء من فوق والصفقة معايا بالسالب
هل اقوم بعمل هيدج لكى احمى نفسى ولا انتظر لانه متوقع ارتداد للصعود مع بداية السوق
واتوكل على الله وانتظر ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخوى الغالى
> اليورو ين وصل فعلا 128 زى ما انت قولت
> هل الان يتوقع ارتداد او مع بداية السوق ولا ايه بالظبط
> المهم تنصحنى بايهانا عامل شراء من فوق والصفقة معايا بالسالب
> هل اقوم بعمل هيدج لكى احمى نفسى ولا انتظر لانه متوقع ارتداد للصعود مع بداية السوق
> واتوكل على الله وانتظر ؟؟

 اخي قلنا عنده هدف 127.80 + -  
راقب المجنون اذا كسر اعرف اليورو ين بينزل معه  
والافضل اذا حسابك لا يسمح اعمل هدك  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

ايش تقولو يكسر الكيبل ولا مايكسر  
انا اتوقع يكسر بعد الكسر اقولكم اذا نجح توقعي كيف تعرف

----------


## aljameel

ارسمو فيبو من القاع 5056 والقمة 5286 على فريم نصف ساعة 
شوفو وين واقف الان واحكمو لتتعلمو

----------


## altamo7

واقف عند فيبو 61.8 صح كذاك؟

----------


## 10001

الفايبو 61 
لكن هل تنصج بالبيع

----------


## aljameel

لا انصح بالبيع 
البيع وضع امر معلق على 1.5129 مجرد يكسر 5130 تكون انت معه بالنزول ياخذك معه

----------


## altamo7

واليورو يا عزيزي؟

----------


## aljameel

> واليورو يا عزيزي؟

 اليورو والله اعلم عنده هدف 1.3460 والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم 
خلوني افتي بالكيبل اتوقع الكسر بس مو اليوم 
اتوقع يفتح يوم الاثنين على صعود يصعد لل 1.5230 ومنها يبداء النزول وكسر 1.5130 
اتوقع الاغلاق 1.5170 + - 10 نقاط  
ان صدق توقعي فانا ضربتها بالصدفه وصدفت معي 
والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.. 
كيف احوالكم يا أحباب...كنت اليوم خارج نطاق الفوركس...و لما عدت تابعت الموضوع...ماشاء الله تبارك الله...الله يجازيك كل خير ياأيها  المتميز و المتألق الجميل أبو مروان. 
اسبوع سعيد عليكم و علينا ان شاء الله

----------


## hiboo

اخى جميل ايش تعنى وقوف الفيبو عند نقطة 61.8

----------


## aljameel

> اخى جميل ايش تعنى وقوف الفيبو عند نقطة 61.8

 هي اقوى نقطة بالفيبو

----------


## lord eva

> ارسمو فيبو من القاع 5056 والقمة 5286 على فريم نصف ساعة 
> شوفو وين واقف الان واحكمو لتتعلمو

  

> والله اعلم 
> خلوني افتي بالكيبل اتوقع الكسر بس مو اليوم 
> اتوقع يفتح يوم الاثنين على صعود يصعد لل 1.5230 ومنها يبداء النزول وكسر 1.5130 
> اتوقع الاغلاق 1.5170 + - 10 نقاط  
> ان صدق توقعي فانا ضربتها بالصدفه وصدفت معي 
> والله الموفق

   يا معلم يا ابو مروان ... بشرفي كبير :015:   والله بزعل عالوقت الي ما بكون في بموضوعك و اتعلم منك ... يا معلم ... موفق وانشاء الله من احسن لاحسن ومن اروع الى اروع ... تقبل حبي واحترامي ... وانشاء الله منلتقي الاسبوع القادم وبكون اسبوع خير علينا جميعا...  نوم هانئ للجميع ... وعطلة حلوة ... :Good:

----------


## FLEX ZEE

> هو الان عنده هدف بأذن الله 1.5010 لل 1.5000 
> منها ممكن شراء بعد التاكد  
> واغلق عليه هذا عنده انفجار له اكثر من شهرين هو مكانك سر  
> يتحرك ب 150 نقطة 
> بس تدخل شراء ويصعد ضع الستوب نقطة دخولك 
> والله يعينك تصبر عليه 
> والله اعلم

   ابو مروان انت عسل    الحمد لله دخلت من 5010 وحصل الانفجار واغلقت بربح 100 نقطه   شكرا جزيلا

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ابو مروان بالنسبة لليورو ين
الاغلاق تم عند النقطة 128.23
بس انا بشوف فى الموقع دة www.xe.com
الاسعار ارتفعت شوية عن الاغلاق وبتتغير دايما
هل يوجد احتمال ان تفتح العمله على جاب لفوق صاعد
والسعر يفتح على السعر ال موجود فى الموقع دة ساعتها
ويكون طلع شوية عن السعر ال تم الاغلاق عليه ؟؟

----------


## رشدي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم صاعد  السعر الحالي  1.1061  شراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الستوب 1.1025  الهدف بأذن الله  1.1170   والله الموفق

  

> الكيبل كسر 1.5176 يلغي الصعود لل 1.5280 والله اعلم 
> وهي فرصة شراء الان من السعر الحالي 1.5203 والهدف بأذن الله 1.5280 او القناعة 
> والستوب 1.5176 
> والله الموفق

  

> هو الان عنده هدف بأذن الله 1.5010 لل 1.5000 
> منها ممكن شراء بعد التاكد  
> واغلق عليه هذا عنده انفجار له اكثر من شهرين هو مكانك سر  
> يتحرك ب 150 نقطة 
> بس تدخل شراء ويصعد ضع الستوب نقطة دخولك 
> والله يعينك تصبر عليه 
> والله اعلم

  

> والله اعلم الباوند فرنك فوق 1.6800 سيذهب لهدف بأذن الله 1.6980 وطبعا من بعده هدفنا الرئيسي 1.7050 بأذن الله  
> ولو نزل تحت 6800 هدفنا قائم الرئيسي والله اعلم 
> والله الموفق

  

> ابو مروان انت عسل الحمد لله دخلت من 5010 وحصل الانفجار واغلقت بربح 100 نقطه شكرا جزيلا

  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljameel

ياصباح الخير على الموجدين

----------


## رشدي

صباح النور يا عمى

----------


## رشدي

ماشاء الله على الجهد الرائع المكلل بالنجاح

----------


## silverhawk145

انا متابع معك اخى الجميل ولكن ما رايك فى وضع الفرنك وهو ارتد من 61 فيبو ووصل الى 1.1220 وحضرتك قلت انه ممكن ينزل 300 نقطة يعنى هيكسر 61 فيبو لليومى وللاسبوعى ........... فما رايك اخى الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> انا متابع معك اخى الجميل ولكن ما رايك فى وضع الفرنك وهو ارتد من 61 فيبو ووصل الى 1.1220 وحضرتك قلت انه ممكن ينزل 300 نقطة يعنى هيكسر 61 فيبو لليومى وللاسبوعى ........... فما رايك اخى الجميل

 هو وصل ارتفاع لل 1.1249 انا وصيت عليه وحددت الهدف 1.1170 وقلت اذا واصل صعود بعد الهدف احتمال يذهب لل 1.1250 لل 1.1300
ومتوقع ارتداد لهدف بأذن الله 1.0875 والله اعلم  
كلامك تمام ارتد من 61 انا اتوقع بيرجع بيختبرها اما يرتد او76 ومنها القرار اما ارتداد او مواصلة النزول والله اعلم 
اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى 
وممكن يواصل صعود  كل شي جائز

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم 
> خلوني افتي بالكيبل اتوقع الكسر بس مو اليوم 
> اتوقع يفتح يوم الاثنين على صعود يصعد لل 1.5230 ومنها يبداء النزول وكسر 1.5130 
> اتوقع الاغلاق 1.5170 + - 10 نقاط  
> ان صدق توقعي فانا ضربتها بالصدفه وصدفت معي 
> والله الموفق

 الحمد لله الاغلاق 1.5177  المهم الكيبل نقطتان مهمه والله اعلم  1.5130 كسرها ولو بنقطة متوقع والله اعلم نزول   اهداف النزول بأذن الله باختراق 1.5055 \ 1.4950  1.5235 اختراقها ولو بنقطة متوقع والله اعلم صعود  اهداف الصعود بأذن الله باختراق 1.5300   1.5350\1.5410\1.5470\1.5500\1.4650  والله الموفق

----------


## سيف الله عشرى

السلام عليكم يا اخ جميل انا متابع حضرتك من مدة ومشاء الله على توقعاتك رائعه بس انا ملاحظ ان انت مش مهتم باليورو دولار توقعاتك لية قليلة جدا وانا كان نفسى يكون ليك فية شوية وقت عشان تفدنا على العموم انا داخل شراء من الاسبوع الماضى عند 3580 ولكن للاسف السوق نزل عكسى لحد 3460 هل تتوقع ان السوق هيكمل نزول اكتر من كدة ولا استنى على الصفقة اللى انا داخلها شراء عشان تعوض الخسارة مع العلم انا حسابى هيتقفل عند 3445 والسعر الذى اغلق السوق علية الاسبوع السابق امس يعنى 3489 ارجو من حضرتك افادتى استنى ولا اطلع بكرة اول البورصة ما تفتح

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم يا اخ جميل انا متابع حضرتك من مدة ومشاء الله على توقعاتك رائعه بس انا ملاحظ ان انت مش مهتم باليورو دولار توقعاتك لية قليلة جدا وانا كان نفسى يكون ليك فية شوية وقت عشان تفدنا على العموم انا داخل شراء من الاسبوع الماضى عند 3580 ولكن للاسف السوق نزل عكسى لحد 3460 هل تتوقع ان السوق هيكمل نزول اكتر من كدة ولا استنى على الصفقة اللى انا داخلها شراء عشان تعوض الخسارة مع العلم انا حسابى هيتقفل عند 3445 والسعر الذى اغلق السوق علية الاسبوع السابق امس يعنى 3489 ارجو من حضرتك افادتى استنى ولا اطلع بكرة اول البورصة ما تفتح

  
هلا اخي 
انا مهتم بجميع العملات وين فيه فرصه بأذكرها بأذن الله 
بالنسبة لليورو دولار انا موصي عليه وذكرت هدفه 1.3460 واكثر من اخ سألني وقلت هدفه 460 وراقبوه عندها متوقع يرتد منها لو ارتد شراء والحمد لله وصل لها ونتوقع الارتداد والله اعلم
وسأكتب تحليل له قبل الافتتاح بأذن الله

----------


## سيف الله عشرى

جزاك الله خيرا انشاء متابع معاك اخ جميل وشكرا لاهتمامك

----------


## hiboo

مساء الخير اخى الجميل احب اقراء عن المؤشرات والفيبو ممكن تعطينا افضل موقع اقراء فيه يكون سهل للمبتدئين امثالى

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.3494  كان له هدف وذكرته 1.3460 نزل له وارتد منه  سأتكلم عنه بشكل مفصل لكي يستفاد منه    والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.3310 فهو ذاهب لااهداف صعوديه  الكسر نقطة واحدة  الستوب 1.3310   الاهداف بأذن الله  1.3850 \ 1.400 \ 14150  بشرط اختراق 1.3630 بنقطة واحدة  اذا عنده نيت نزول فتكون كالتالي   1.3440 ويرتد منها وهي الاقوى او 1.3333 وهي الاضعف  والله اعلم  والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## altamo7

تشكر 
وعسى يكون هبوط إن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليوروكندي  والله اعلم  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.5892  سأضع له شراء وبيع فمن اراد الدخول بأحدهم او كلاهما  شراء من السعر الحالي  الهدف بأذن الله 1.5980   الستوب 1.5870  بعد الهدف مراقبة 1.6015 اختراقها بأذن الله سنذهب للهدف الثاني 1.6100  مام يخترق 1.6015 ممكن ندخل بيع والستوب 1.6015  والهدف بأذن الله 1.5800  والله الموفق  وانا ببحث بالعملات وجدته فاعجبني لان الستوب 20 نقطه  والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## راجي البشاير

أخي الغالي الجميل 
الدولار ين ماهي توجهاته الى نهاية الشهر 
ففي نهاية تداول الجمعه خذت فيه عقد بيع 9513 
ياليت برايك في الزوج من فضلك يالغلا

----------


## silverhawk145

> هو وصل ارتفاع لل 1.1249 انا وصيت عليه وحددت الهدف 1.1170 وقلت اذا واصل صعود بعد الهدف احتمال يذهب لل 1.1250 لل 1.1300
> ومتوقع ارتداد لهدف بأذن الله 1.0875 والله اعلم  
> كلامك تمام ارتد من 61 انا اتوقع بيرجع بيختبرها اما يرتد او76 ومنها القرار اما ارتداد او مواصلة النزول والله اعلم 
> اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى 
> وممكن يواصل صعود  كل شي جائز

 
شكرا لك على تحليلك وجزاك الله خيراااااااااا :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## solo90515

> الحمد لله الاغلاق 1.5177  المهم الكيبل نقطتان مهمه والله اعلم  1.5130 كسرها ولو بنقطة متوقع والله اعلم نزول   اهداف النزول بأذن الله باختراق 1.5055 \ 1.4950  1.5235 اختراقها ولو بنقطة متوقع والله اعلم صعود  اهداف الصعود بأذن الله باختراق 1.5300   1.5350\1.5410\1.5470\1.5500\1.4650   والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.3494  كان له هدف وذكرته 1.3460 نزل له وارتد منه  سأتكلم عنه بشكل مفصل لكي يستفاد منه   والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.3310 فهو ذاهب لااهداف صعوديه  الكسر نقطة واحدة  الستوب 1.3310   الاهداف بأذن الله  1.3850 \ 1.400 \ 14150  بشرط اختراق 1.3630 بنقطة واحدة  اذا عنده نيت نزول فتكون كالتالي  1.3440 ويرتد منها وهي الاقوى او 1.3333 وهي الاضعف  والله اعلم  والله يرزقنا جميعا

    

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليوروكندي  والله اعلم  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.5892  سأضع له شراء وبيع فمن اراد الدخول بأحدهم او كلاهما  شراء من السعر الحالي  الهدف بأذن الله 1.5980   الستوب 1.5870  بعد الهدف مراقبة 1.6015 اختراقها بأذن الله سنذهب للهدف الثاني 1.6100  مام يخترق 1.6015 ممكن ندخل بيع والستوب 1.6015  والهدف بأذن الله 1.5800  والله الموفق  وانا ببحث بالعملات وجدته فاعجبني لان الستوب 20 نقطه   والله يرزقنا جميعا

    للمشاااااااااهدة

----------


## الحبر الأحمر

الله يسلم 
نتمنى ينطلق الكيبل لفوق حتى نغلق ما هو معلق

----------


## mmhosny

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ألسلام عليكم....أسبوع موفق للجميع باذن الله.....و تحياتي للمتميز الجميل أبو مروان

----------


## m.abdsatar

اسبوع موفق للجميع باذن الله
وتحياتي للجميل ابومروان

----------


## mohammed ahmed

السادة الأفاضل انا جديد هنا ولى الشرف ان اكون فى منتداكم المحترم الرجاء الإفادة عن حركة  الولار ين الأسبوع القادم وأتجاهه الأحتمالى مع نقاط العم والمقاومة له حيث اننى عندى مشكلة معه وحاليا مهدش الوضع لحين الأستقرار على الأتجاه . مع جزيل الشكر لحضراتكم.

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الاسترالي دولار  سعر الاغلاق ليوم الجمعة  7492  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  اهداف النزول بأذن الله  7440  7390  7350  من اراد البيع يضع الستوب المناسب له  متوقع الارتداد من احدهم وصعود  هدف الصعود بأذن الله  7850  الستوب لعملية الشراء نقطة الارتداد  والله الموفق  والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة لدولار ين والله اعلم 
هو عند ه هدفان بأذن الله 
الهدف الاول 94.70 
والهدف الثاني  93.50 
الهدف الثاني ممكن يروح له وممكن لا 
من اراد دخول بيع يستغل اي صعود له اذا صعد  يضع الستوب 96.20 
والله الموفق

----------


## engy_noor

تسجيل متابعه
 ان شاء الله اسبوع كله الخير ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  71.34  والله اعلم ومتوقع ينزل لل 70.40 \ 70.10  من اراد البيع ينتظر صعوده لو صعد فوق 72 يفضل الانتظار و المراقبة ويضع الستوب 72.50  ومنها يرتد للصعود لهدف بأذن الله   77 و 80  الشراء من الهدف اذا نزل له والستوب نقطة الارتداد والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ابو مروان بالنسبة لليورو ين
ايه الاخبار بالله عليك متنسنيش
عشان اعرف ايه النظام بالظبط ؟

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار كندي  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.1780  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الشراء اذا نزل   والستوب   1.1720  والهدف بأذن الله  1.1850  ومحتمل اكثر من الهدف والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## ahmed_samir77

الأخ الجميل أكرمك الله ماذا ترى فى ال يورو ين و المجنون

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان بالنسبة لليورو ين
> ايه الاخبار بالله عليك متنسنيش
> عشان اعرف ايه النظام بالظبط ؟

    اليورو ين والله اعلم انا شايفه من اجمل الفرص  هو كان عنده هدف 128 ونزل له  له هدف اخر 127.80  هل ينزل له الله اعلم  واذا عنده نيت نزول مااتوقع ينزل اكثر من 127 تقريبا والله اعلم  هدف الصعود العام بأذن الله 144 طبعا قبلها 134\ 136 \ 138 \140  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الأخ الجميل أكرمك الله ماذا ترى فى ال يورو ين و المجنون

 المجنون والله اعلم مالم يكسر 143.50 ماعنده مشكله 
سنراقبه اثناء التداول وسبلغ بمستجداته اول بااول بأذنن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> اليورو ين والله اعلم انا شايفه من اجمل الفرص  هو كان عنده هدف 128 ونزل له  له هدف اخر 127.80  هل ينزل له الله اعلم  واذا عنده نيت نزول مااتوقع ينزل اكثر من 127 تقريبا والله اعلم  هدف الصعود العام بأذن الله 144 طبعا قبلها 134\ 136 \ 138 \140  والله الموفق

 الف شكر ليك يا غالى
ودلوقتى الاسعار فتحت على سيرفر شركة IFC
والسعر فى اليورو ين فتح على جاب للأسفل ونزل لسعر 127.80
وطلع تانى دلوقتى لسعر 127.97 فايه المتوقع باذن الله
يعنى من رأيك اسيب الصفقة شغاله لانه باذن الله اهدافه صعدود بداية من سعر 134
للعلم انى عامل صفقة الشراء من سعر 131 وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## قليل الحظ

أخونا الجميل عافاك الله و سدد خطاك ما هو رأيك في شراء اليورو ين من هنا و لو كان صواب فأين يكون الستوب

----------


## حناضل

مرحبا  استاذ  الجميل  انا جديد  بالمنتدى وابغى التعلم وكذلك ان لا افوت الربح من طرقكم الرائعه لذلك تحملني بهذه الاسئله التي ستكون بدائيه بعض الشئ ماهو  القاب  ومتى  توضع   توصياتك  ولك  جزيل  الشكر

----------


## stockinhell

ان شاء الله ينزل الدولار كندى!!!

----------


## saud33

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_   _واسبوع موفق للجميع ان شاء الله_

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي  
شخبار الكيبل عندي شراء من 5174  
بيرتفع بأذن الله ؟؟

----------


## saud33

ابو مروان الله يمسيك بالخير 
ماتتوقع ان اليورو ين يواصل هبوط الى 126.70 تقريبا 
ويجرب  خط الترند الصاعد على فريم اربع ساعات

----------


## solo90515

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الاسترالي دولار  سعر الاغلاق ليوم الجمعة  7492  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  اهداف النزول بأذن الله  7440  7390  7350  من اراد البيع يضع الستوب المناسب له  متوقع الارتداد من احدهم وصعود  هدف الصعود بأذن الله  7850  الستوب لعملية الشراء نقطة الارتداد  والله الموفق   والله يرزقنا جميعا

  

> بالنسبة لدولار ين والله اعلم 
> هو عند ه هدفان بأذن الله 
> الهدف الاول 94.70 
> والهدف الثاني 93.50 
> الهدف الثاني ممكن يروح له وممكن لا 
> من اراد دخول بيع يستغل اي صعود له اذا صعد يضع الستوب 96.20 
> والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  71.34  والله اعلم ومتوقع ينزل لل 70.40 \ 70.10  من اراد البيع ينتظر صعوده لو صعد فوق 72 يفضل الانتظار و المراقبة ويضع الستوب 72.50  ومنها يرتد للصعود لهدف بأذن الله   77 و 80  الشراء من الهدف اذا نزل له والستوب نقطة الارتداد والله اعلم  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار كندي  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.1780  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الشراء اذا نزل   والستوب   1.1720  والهدف بأذن الله  1.1850  ومحتمل اكثر من الهدف والله اعلم  والله الموفق

   

> اليورو ين والله اعلم انا شايفه من اجمل الفرص  هو كان عنده هدف 128 ونزل له  له هدف اخر 127.80  هل ينزل له الله اعلم  واذا عنده نيت نزول مااتوقع ينزل اكثر من 127 تقريبا والله اعلم  هدف الصعود العام بأذن الله 144 طبعا قبلها 134\ 136 \ 138 \140  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
مساء الخير للجميع 
اسبوع موفق بأذن الله للجميع 
أسف معاليش ياشباب نائم من لم ارد عليه استعدادا للسوق

----------


## aljameel

المهم فيه اشياء لاتحتاج تفسير ولا توصيه 
مثلا الكيبل نزل 1.5139 المفروض مايحتاج توصية قلنا كسر 1.5130 نزول المفروض شراء والستوب 5130 لو ضرب 10 نقاط  
والمجنون كذلك قلنا كسر 143.50 متوقع نزول وصل 143.71 المفروض استغليتم النزول ولو ضرب الستوب 20 نقطه 
الله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  المجنون سأضع نقطتان مهمه   143.50 كسرها متوقع والله اعلم نزول بكسرها وكسر 143 متوقع 142.50 \ 142 منها نقرر استمرار النزول او ارتداد   145.20 اختراقها بأذن الله صاعد وبأختراق 146.20 بأذن الله اهدافنا 147 \ 148  والله الموفق  والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## solo90515

مساك الله بالخير يالجميل 
اليوم باذن الله وياك 
وعلى بركة الله

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم 
> خلوني افتي بالكيبل اتوقع الكسر بس مو اليوم 
> اتوقع يفتح يوم الاثنين على صعود يصعد لل 1.5230 ومنها يبداء النزول وكسر 1.5130 
> اتوقع الاغلاق 1.5170 + - 10 نقاط  
> ان صدق توقعي فانا ضربتها بالصدفه وصدفت معي 
> والله الموفق

   

> الحمد لله الاغلاق 1.5177  المهم الكيبل نقطتان مهمه والله اعلم  1.5130 كسرها ولو بنقطة متوقع والله اعلم نزول   اهداف النزول بأذن الله باختراق 1.5055 \ 1.4950  1.5235 اختراقها ولو بنقطة متوقع والله اعلم صعود  اهداف الصعود بأذن الله باختراق 1.5300   1.5350\1.5410\1.5470\1.5500\1.4650   والله الموفق

   للمشاااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> مساك الله بالخير يالجميل 
> اليوم باذن الله وياك 
> وعلى بركة الله

 هلا مساء الخير 
على بركة الله

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

السلام عليكم ياباشا 
كنت عاوز رايك فى اليورو دولار

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.3494  كان له هدف وذكرته 1.3460 نزل له وارتد منه  سأتكلم عنه بشكل مفصل لكي يستفاد منه   والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.3310 فهو ذاهب لااهداف صعوديه  الكسر نقطة واحدة  الستوب 1.3310   الاهداف بأذن الله  1.3850 \ 1.400 \ 14150  بشرط اختراق 1.3630 بنقطة واحدة  اذا عنده نيت نزول فتكون كالتالي  1.3440 ويرتد منها وهي الاقوى او 1.3333 وهي الاضعف  والله اعلم  والله يرزقنا جميعا

 للمشاااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والمجنون تقريبا نفس الاتجاه من يكسر الاول توقع كسر الثاني

----------


## saud33

> ابو مروان الله يمسيك بالخير 
> ماتتوقع ان اليورو ين يواصل هبوط الى 126.70 تقريبا 
> ويجرب خط الترند الصاعد على فريم اربع ساعات

  
وش رايك ابو مروان  
دام السوق تذبذبه ضعيف  نتناقش معك ونستفيد من خبرتك

----------


## aljameel

ومن اراد معرفة اتجاه الكيبل يربط تصوري له مع توصية الاخ ماجد لانه متخصص بالكيبل ومن الاثنين الاستفادة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> وش رايك ابو مروان  
> دام السوق تذبذبه ضعيف نتناقش معك ونستفيد من خبرتك

 تحت امرك اخي بس لاتكثر الاسئله لاني صاحي من النوم ومصدع 
وبالتوفيق اخي

----------


## aljameel

شباب ارجو المساعدة بالرفع وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## saud33

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الاسترالي دولار  سعر الاغلاق ليوم الجمعة  7492  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  اهداف النزول بأذن الله  7440  7390  7350  من اراد البيع يضع الستوب المناسب له  متوقع الارتداد من احدهم وصعود  هدف الصعود بأذن الله  7850  الستوب لعملية الشراء نقطة الارتداد  والله الموفق   والله يرزقنا جميعا

  

> بالنسبة لدولار ين والله اعلم 
> هو عند ه هدفان بأذن الله 
> الهدف الاول 94.70 
> والهدف الثاني 93.50 
> الهدف الثاني ممكن يروح له وممكن لا 
> من اراد دخول بيع يستغل اي صعود له اذا صعد يضع الستوب 96.20 
> والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  71.34  والله اعلم ومتوقع ينزل لل 70.40 \ 70.10  من اراد البيع ينتظر صعوده لو صعد فوق 72 يفضل الانتظار و المراقبة ويضع الستوب 72.50  ومنها يرتد للصعود لهدف بأذن الله   77 و 80  الشراء من الهدف اذا نزل له والستوب نقطة الارتداد والله اعلم  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار كندي  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.1780  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الشراء اذا نزل   والستوب   1.1720  والهدف بأذن الله  1.1850  ومحتمل اكثر من الهدف والله اعلم  والله الموفق

   

> اليورو ين والله اعلم انا شايفه من اجمل الفرص  هو كان عنده هدف 128 ونزل له  له هدف اخر 127.80  هل ينزل له الله اعلم  واذا عنده نيت نزول مااتوقع ينزل اكثر من 127 تقريبا والله اعلم  هدف الصعود العام بأذن الله 144 طبعا قبلها 134\ 136 \ 138 \140  والله الموفق

    

> المهم فيه اشياء لاتحتاج تفسير ولا توصيه 
> مثلا الكيبل نزل 1.5139 المفروض مايحتاج توصية قلنا كسر 1.5130 نزول المفروض شراء والستوب 5130 لو ضرب 10 نقاط  
> والمجنون كذلك قلنا كسر 143.50 متوقع نزول وصل 143.71 المفروض استغليتم النزول ولو ضرب الستوب 20 نقطه 
> الله الموفق

   

> والله اعلم  المجنون سأضع نقطتان مهمه   143.50 كسرها متوقع والله اعلم نزول بكسرها وكسر 143 متوقع 142.50 \ 142 منها نقرر استمرار النزول او ارتداد   145.20 اختراقها بأذن الله صاعد وبأختراق 146.20 بأذن الله اهدافنا 147 \ 148  والله الموفق   والله يرزقنا جميعا

  

> المجنون والله اعلم مالم يكسر 143.50 ماعنده مشكله 
> سنراقبه اثناء التداول وسبلغ بمستجداته اول بااول بأذنن الله

----------


## saud33

ماتتوقع ان اليورو ين يواصل هبوط الى 126.70 تقريبا 
ويجرب خط الترند الصاعد على فريم اربع ساعات 
هذا سؤالي بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله الاغلاق 1.5177  المهم الكيبل نقطتان مهمه والله اعلم  1.5130 كسرها ولو بنقطة متوقع والله اعلم نزول   اهداف النزول بأذن الله باختراق 1.5055 \ 1.4950  1.5235 اختراقها ولو بنقطة متوقع والله اعلم صعود  اهداف الصعود بأذن الله باختراق 1.5300   1.5350\1.5410\1.5470\1.5500\1.4650   والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.3494  كان له هدف وذكرته 1.3460 نزل له وارتد منه  سأتكلم عنه بشكل مفصل لكي يستفاد منه   والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.3310 فهو ذاهب لااهداف صعوديه  الكسر نقطة واحدة  الستوب 1.3310   الاهداف بأذن الله  1.3850 \ 1.400 \ 14150  بشرط اختراق 1.3630 بنقطة واحدة  اذا عنده نيت نزول فتكون كالتالي  1.3440 ويرتد منها وهي الاقوى او 1.3333 وهي الاضعف  والله اعلم  والله يرزقنا جميعا

     

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليوروكندي  والله اعلم  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.5892  سأضع له شراء وبيع فمن اراد الدخول بأحدهم او كلاهما  شراء من السعر الحالي  الهدف بأذن الله 1.5980   الستوب 1.5870  بعد الهدف مراقبة 1.6015 اختراقها بأذن الله سنذهب للهدف الثاني 1.6100  مام يخترق 1.6015 ممكن ندخل بيع والستوب 1.6015  والهدف بأذن الله 1.5800  والله الموفق  وانا ببحث بالعملات وجدته فاعجبني لان الستوب 20 نقطه  والله يرزقنا جميعا

  

> 

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الاسترالي دولار  سعر الاغلاق ليوم الجمعة  7492  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  اهداف النزول بأذن الله  7440  7390  7350  من اراد البيع يضع الستوب المناسب له  متوقع الارتداد من احدهم وصعود  هدف الصعود بأذن الله  7850  الستوب لعملية الشراء نقطة الارتداد  والله الموفق  والله يرزقنا جميعا

  

> بالنسبة لدولار ين والله اعلم 
> هو عند ه هدفان بأذن الله 
> الهدف الاول 94.70 
> والهدف الثاني 93.50 
> الهدف الثاني ممكن يروح له وممكن لا 
> من اراد دخول بيع يستغل اي صعود له اذا صعد يضع الستوب 96.20 
> والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  71.34  والله اعلم ومتوقع ينزل لل 70.40 \ 70.10  من اراد البيع ينتظر صعوده لو صعد فوق 72 يفضل الانتظار و المراقبة ويضع الستوب 72.50  ومنها يرتد للصعود لهدف بأذن الله   77 و 80  الشراء من الهدف اذا نزل له والستوب نقطة الارتداد والله اعلم  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار كندي  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.1780  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الشراء اذا نزل   والستوب   1.1720  والهدف بأذن الله  1.1850  ومحتمل اكثر من الهدف والله اعلم  والله الموفق

   

> اليورو ين والله اعلم انا شايفه من اجمل الفرص   هو كان عنده هدف 128 ونزل له  له هدف اخر 127.80  هل ينزل له الله اعلم  واذا عنده نيت نزول مااتوقع ينزل اكثر من 127 تقريبا والله اعلم  هدف الصعود العام بأذن الله 144 طبعا قبلها 134\ 136 \ 138 \140  والله الموفق

    

> والله اعلم   المجنون سأضع نقطتان مهمه   143.50 كسرها متوقع والله اعلم نزول بكسرها وكسر 143 متوقع 142.50 \ 142 منها نقرر استمرار النزول او ارتداد   145.20 اختراقها بأذن الله صاعد وبأختراق 146.20 بأذن الله اهدافنا 147 \ 148  والله الموفق   والله يرزقنا جميعا

   للمشااااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ربنا يستر يارب اليورو ين نزل حتى 127.30
يارب يطلع بقا ان شاء الله ياااااااارب

----------


## aljameel

> ربنا يستر يارب اليورو ين نزل حتى 127.30
> يارب يطلع بقا ان شاء الله ياااااااارب

 اذا واصل صعود واخترق 128 والله اعلم سيذهب  128.80 لل 129 ومنها اماينزل لل 126.90 او يواصل صعود والله اعلم

----------


## ahmed_samir77

المجنون يا أخ جميل هل اكتفى بالنزول أم لا

----------


## solo90515

الاسترال دولار وصل 7450
وكانه في نية صعود 
ويش رايك يالغالي حصل الارتداد ولا نستنى شوية كمان لين تتضح الامور اكثر

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون يا أخ جميل هل اكتفى بالنزول أم لا

  

> الاسترال دولار وصل 7450
> وكانه في نية صعود  اخي لم تتضح الرؤية حتى اللحضه راقب الكيبل اذا اخترق 5240 بتعرف تقريبا الاسترالي دولار  ويش رايك يالغالي حصل الارتداد ولا نستنى شوية كمان لين تتضح الامور اكثر

 المجنون حتى اللحضه لم تتضح الرؤية راقب 145.20 او 145.25 اذا لم يخترقها فنكون بموجه هابطة والله اعلم وباختراق 146.20 اقولك ربنا ولك الحمد 
فممكن اللعب معه صعود وهبوط اذا اقترب من 145.20 بيع والستوب نفسها واذا اخترقها نراقب 146.20 اذا اقترب منها بيع والستوب نفسها اختراقها شراء وبأذن الله نقول للنزول باي باي والله اعلم 
وعند النزول كذلك 143.50 و 143 اعمل كما بالصعود ومن يجيد اللعب معه سيجني الكثير 
المهم محاولة يكون الستوب صغير بقدر المستطاع 
والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

نفس الشي للكيبل اللعب معه صعود وهبوط 
1.5235 او 1.5240 واختراق 5300 الاهداف موضحه 
بالنزول 1.5130 و 1.5055 او 1.5050 والهدف موضح 
والله الموفق 
الان أستاذنكم للصلاة والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## lord eva

فليتقبل الله اخي ابو مروان ....
وشكرا كتير على جهودك ووقتك الي عم تقضي معنا ...
انا هلا ناطر اليوروين اذانزل عال127 رح اشتري وحطيت الستوب 126.50 شو رايك اخي العزيز

----------


## رشدي

صباح الخير يا عمى

----------


## lord eva

هي رح يوصل لل 127 ابو مروان شووو فوت ولا الغي الصفقة ؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يستعجل على اليورو ين لاني شايف المجنون عنده نيت نزول والله اعلم 
متوقع يسحبه معه  
انا بتكلم حسب المعطيات التي امامي 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين هو كان عنده هدف 126.90 وتقريبا وصل له لانه نزل لل 126.96  
والله اعلم هل اكتفى او لا

----------


## aljameel

المجنون تحت 144 متوقع النزول لاهدافه وخاصة انه كسر 143.50 والله اعلم 
بس المطمئن نوع ما ان الكيبل محافظ على نفسه وتقريبا هم بنفس الاتجاه والله اعلم 
ياهذا يسحب هذا او العكس والله اعلم

----------


## franco195

اهلا بو مروان 
عندى صفقه شراء لليورو دولار من1.3463 
والستوب من 1.3420 
ايه العمل يا ريسنا ؟؟؟؟

----------


## lord eva

على راسي يا غالي .... بس فتت بالصفقة وما لحقت الغيها 
بس هلا عملتلها الستوب عنقطة الدخول وحطيتلها هدف لل 127.48 
وخير انشاء الله اجت اجت وما اجت بلا ....
خيرها بغيرها .. :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة لدولار ين انا ذكرت هدف 94.70 والحمد لله وصل له الان عنده هدف 94.40 متوقع الوصول له عند الهدف مراقبته اما يرتد ويكون ارتداد لمواصلة الصعود ارتداد وهمي يصعد كم من النقاط وينزل مرة اخرى للهدف الذي ذكرته مسبقا 93.50 والله اعلم 
ولو اني اميل نوع ما لل 93.50 والله اعلم حسب المعطيات التي امامي 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اهلا بو مروان 
> عندى صفقه شراء لليورو دولار من1.3463 
> والستوب من 1.3420 
> ايه العمل يا ريسنا ؟؟؟؟

 راقبه الان هاهو صاعد عند 1.3500 + -  تقريبا اما مواصلة الصعود او الارتداد منها ونزل واذا كسر اللو اليوم توقع 1.3333 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> على راسي يا غالي .... بس فتت بالصفقة وما لحقت الغيها 
> بس هلا عملتلها الستوب عنقطة الدخول وحطيتلها هدف لل 127.48 
> وخير انشاء الله اجت اجت وما اجت بلا ....
> خيرها بغيرها ..

 ممتاز جدا لو واصل صعود فوق 128.50 راقب 129 وهكذا والله اعلم

----------


## franco195

شكرا بو مروان الى الصعود ان شاء الله الله معنا

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا بو مروان الى الصعود ان شاء الله الله معنا

 الله كريم وربي يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق

----------


## abu-ali

ابو مروان الله يوفقك بعد هذه الحركة للمجنون نزوول هل تتوقع الان طلوع او نزول  
واين اهدافه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   
ولك جزيل الشكر ..................

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان الله يوفقك بعد هذه الحركة للمجنون نزوول هل تتوقع الان طلوع او نزول  
> واين اهدافه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   
> ولك جزيل الشكر ..................

 والله يااخي حسب مااراه والله اعلم انا بتكلم بالشارت تحت 144 وخاصة تحت 143.50 بيقول بيروح 142.90 تقريبا ومنها يصعد شوي ثم يواصل نزول للاهدافه بأذن الله 142.50 و 142 
واحتمال اذا نزل لل 142.90 يواصل لل 142.50 و 142 الله اعلم 
مالم يخترق 145.20 يطمئن بالصعود وخاصة اذا اخترق 146.20 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

على العموم بالنسبة للمجنون والكيبل مجرد كسرهم النقاط 5130 و 143.50 فهم اقرب للنزول من الصعود 
تاكيد النزول بكسر 143 و 1.5050  
وخاصة اذا كانو تحت نقاط الكسر والله اعلم

----------


## abu-ali

> على العموم بالنسبة للمجنون والكيبل مجرد كسرهم النقاط 5130 و 143.50 فهم اقرب للنزول من الصعود 
> تاكيد النزول بكسر 143 و 1.5050  
> وخاصة اذا كانو تحت نقاط الكسر والله اعلم

    
الف الف شكر ابو مروان  ..................

----------


## aljameel

> الف الف شكر ابو مروان ..................

 لا شكر اخي ابوعلي على واجب

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين صحح حتى 76% تقريبا ناقص 4 نقاط اكثر من من كذا جريمة ممكن لو يبي يصحح كمان ينزل لل 126.90 او 126.70 تقريبا ويكون الارتداد وبحكم العلاقة مابينه هو المجنون بالين فنقدر نعرف تقريبا اتجاهتم من بعض
والله اعلم 
هل اكتفى اليورو ين نزول الله اعلم فنقاط مهمه له تحت 128 لايطمئن يصعد فوقها نراقب 128.40 تقريبا فوقها نراقب 129 وهكذا 
المجنون نراقب 144 فوقها واهم نقطة 145.20 اختراقها فهو اقرب للصعود من الهبوط 
والله الموفق 
نفس الشي للكيبل راقبوه مع المجنون احدهم يسحب الثاني والله اعلم بحكم العلاقة بينهم بالباوند تقريبا نفس الاتجاه والله اعلم 
واليورو دولار مراقبة 1.3510 فوقها او يرتد منها هكذا تحسب الربط كل واحد له علاقة بالاخر والله اعلم 
اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى 
والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

وبالنسبة لدولار ين نراقب 95.10 تقريبا تزيد او تنقص بعض النقاط اما يواصل صعود او الارتداد منها والله اعلم 
ارتد متوقع والله اعلم 94.40 و 93.50 من احدهم ارتداد والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## راجي البشاير

> اليورو ين صحح حتى 76% تقريبا ناقص 4 نقاط اكثر من من كذا جريمة ممكن لو يبي يصحح كمان ينزل لل 126.90 او 126.70 تقريبا ويكون الارتداد وبحكم العلاقة مابينه هو المجنون بالين فنقدر نعرف تقريبا اتجاهتم من بعض
> والله اعلم 
> هل اكتفى اليورو ين نزول الله اعلم فنقاط مهمه له تحت 128 لايطمئن يصعد فوقها نراقب 128.40 تقريبا فوقها نراقب 129 وهكذا 
> المجنون نراقب 144 فوقها واهم نقطة 145.20 اختراقها فهو اقرب للصعود من الهبوط 
> والله الموفق 
> نفس الشي للكيبل راقبوه مع المجنون احدهم يسحب الثاني والله اعلم بحكم العلاقة بينهم بالباوند تقريبا نفس الاتجاه والله اعلم 
> واليورو دولار مراقبة 1.3510 فوقها او يرتد منها هكذا تحسب الربط كل واحد له علاقة بالاخر والله اعلم 
> اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى 
> والله يرزقنا جميعا

 هلا بك بو مروان صبحك بالخير ياغالي 
ملاحظه ارجو تصحيحها منك 
لاحظت بان العقود التي فيها ين اصبحت للبيع انسب 
اليورو ين كمثال على الشهري حقق الهدف الاعلى وحاليا يجب ان يبدأ في تحقيق الهدف الادنى وهو مايقارب 122واغلاقه الاسبوعي حاليا 12840 تقريبا والان يتداول ب 12740 تقريبا 
الهدف  مستوحى من الشارت الشهري والان متبقي على نهاية الشهر اسبوعين فيفترض ان يبدأ رحلة الهبوط من الان للوصول الى 122خلال العشر ايام تداول القادمه 
فما رأيك يابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> هلا بك بو مروان صبحك بالخير ياغالي 
> ملاحظه ارجو تصحيحها منك 
> لاحظت بان العقود التي فيها ين اصبحت للبيع انسب 
> اليورو ين كمثال على الشهري حقق الهدف الاعلى وحاليا يجب ان يبدأ في تحقيق الهدف الادنى وهو مايقارب 122واغلاقه الاسبوعي حاليا 12840 تقريبا والان يتداول ب 12740 تقريبا 
> الهدف مستوحى من الشارت الشهري والان متبقي على نهاية الشهر اسبوعين فيفترض ان يبدأ رحلة الهبوط من الان للوصول الى 122خلال العشر ايام تداول القادمه 
> فما رأيك يابو مروان

 هلا صباح النور والسرور وصباح والارباح بأذن الله 
انا لا اتعامل لا الشهري ولا الاسبوعي 
تحليلي على اليومي ولاربع ساعلت والساعة 
ساضرب لك مثل على اليورو ين 
فهم بيقولو فوق 124.35 فاليورو ين صاعد  
صحح عند 76% تصحيحها 126.90 فهو نزل لل 126.96 وارتد احتمال لو بينزل ممكن لل 126.90 او تحتها بقليل 70 والله اعلم من بعدها مراقبته هذا لو نزل عند النقاط هذه فمتوق ارتداد لاهدافه الصاعده والله اعلم 
حتى على الاسبوعي بيقول فوق 124.35 صاعد بأذن الله لل 144 
طبعا لن ننتظر 124.35 فيكون نترقب قبلها نقاط معينه صعب تحديدها الان  
اقولك فرضا أنا متفائل سبب تفائلي لااعرف حسب مااراه من معطيات كتحليل 
مثلا انا داخل شراء على اليورو ين من 127 ومازلت متمسك به وباراقبه  
لو شفته بينزل مره اخرى سأعمل بيع واكون بمنطقة ربح ولو واصل صعود فأنا معه بجميع الاحوال معه لو يبي يروح المريخ فوق ولاتحت لن يفلت مني  
مثل ماعملنا مع المجنون بعنا من 148.80 ووضعنا الستوب 149 والحمد لله استفدنا منه لل 145 
الان نفس الشي لليورو ين ساراقبه لن انام الا وانا مطمئن بأذن الله 
والله يوفقنا ويرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل عمل ثلاث قمم عند 5155 اختراقها بأذن الله 5175 تقريبا اختراقها بأذن الله 5200 + - وهكذا حتى 5235 اختراقها بأذن الله نطمئن على الصعود ويكون الصعود اقرب من الهبوط والله اعلم

----------


## aljooore

تم دخول اليورو ين

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم نصف ساعة سأتي بسجائر من السوبر واعود بأذن الله

----------


## aljooore

هالله هالله بصحتك

----------


## راجي البشاير

> هلا صباح النور والسرور وصباح والارباح بأذن الله 
> انا لا اتعامل لا الشهري ولا الاسبوعي 
> تحليلي على اليومي ولاربع ساعلت والساعة 
> ساضرب لك مثل على اليورو ين 
> فهم بيقولو فوق 124.35 فاليورو ين صاعد  
> صحح عند 76% تصحيحها 126.90 فهو نزل لل 126.96 وارتد احتمال لو بينزل ممكن لل 126.90 او تحتها بقليل 70 والله اعلم من بعدها مراقبته هذا لو نزل عند النقاط هذه فمتوق ارتداد لاهدافه الصاعده والله اعلم 
> حتى على الاسبوعي بيقول فوق 124.35 صاعد بأذن الله لل 144 
> طبعا لن ننتظر 124.35 فيكون نترقب قبلها نقاط معينه صعب تحديدها الان  
> اقولك فرضا أنا متفائل سبب تفائلي لااعرف حسب مااراه من معطيات كتحليل 
> ...

 ربنا يوفقك يابو مروان وترجع بالسلامه :Big Grin:  
بالنسبة لي عامل طلب عقد بيع لليورو ين على 128 وان صعد للاعلى بزيد عقود البيع 
اجد الين حاليا مهيأ لأخبار ستجعله يضغط على بقية العملات حسب شارته الشهري الذي لم يتبقى به غير 10 ايام تداول تقريبا

----------


## راجي البشاير

> هالله هالله بصحتك

  
لا ماعليه بو مروان ماشاءالله صحته حديد 
بس انصحه بالخلاص فإن لم يكن فالرزيز مع قهوة المسمار على الريق دوا :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

> لا ماعليه بو مروان ماشاءالله صحته حديد 
> بس انصحه بالخلاص فإن لم يكن فالرزيز مع قهوة المسمار على الريق دوا

 الله يكفينا شر الدخان وربي يخلصنا منه  
سؤال ماهو الرزيز اول مرة اسمع فيه

----------


## aljameel

> ربنا يوفقك يابو مروان وترجع بالسلامه 
> بالنسبة لي عامل طلب عقد بيع لليورو ين على 128 وان صعد للاعلى بزيد عقود البيع 
> اجد الين حاليا مهيأ لأخبار ستجعله يضغط على بقية العملات حسب شارته الشهري الذي لم يتبقى به غير 10 ايام تداول تقريبا

 كل شي جائز كان استفدت منه صعود وهبوط ولو كان انت مقتنع بالنزول  
والله يكتب الخير للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> هالله هالله بصحتك

  
صدقتي الصحة ولاكن الله يكفيني شره

----------


## aljameel

المهم لليورو ين نراقب 128  واصل صعود فوقها 128.40 النقاط تقريبا وهكذا  
والله اعلم

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان كم اول هدف لليورو ين 
والله يعافيك ويشفيك

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان كم اول هدف لليورو ين 
> والله يعافيك ويشفيك

 اهدافه بأذن الله 128 \ 128.40\129 
نراقب وحده وحده صعد فوق 128 عينك على 128.40 وهكذا واذا واصل صعود فنحن فيه 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljooore

سبقتني

----------


## mmhosny

:Eh S(7): أخي العزيز أبو مروان... 
صباح الخير....بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خير 
السجائر بصراحه جميله بالذات مع الفوركس....انا كنت بدخن لمده طويله...ووصلت لمرحله و هى اثناي تحضيري للدكتوراه بالخارج...كنت اشرب علبتين ف ياليوم(العلبه 25 سيجاره) و كنت اكره انام باليل لاني هصحي الصبح مش قادر اخد نفسي.... 
مفيش دواء أو أي شيء هيخليك تبطل الا الله سبحانه و تعالى...انا بطلت لأن احد الأخوه قال لى...لو رحت للدكتور و قالك يا اما تبطل سجاير يا اما تموت تعمل ايه...قلت له أعتقد هبطل..قال لى يعني تبطل علشان الدكتور قال لك و متبطلش لما ربنا يقولك...حسيت ساعتها بالمعني. 
اول شيء الشيطان وسوسلي و قال لى انت ازاي هتصوم رمضان و متضربش سجارتين بعد الفطار...توكلت على الله..و الحمد لله ربنا الموفق. 
الله يعافيك يا رب...ماتزعلش من كلامي...اني احبك و احبكم جميعا" في الله

----------


## aBoRaMa

من لايشكر الناس ، لايشكر الله 
وأنا اشكرك وادعوا لك 
دخلت معك عند 127.10 وخرجت عند 128 تقريباً 
وبعت عند 128 تقريباً وخرجت عند 127.88 
لكن طبعاً عقودي النقطة بـ 10 
الله يرزقك ويوفقك

----------


## aljameel

> من لايشكر الناس ، لايشكر الله 
> وأنا اشكرك وادعوا لك 
> دخلت معك عند 127.10 وخرجت عند 128 تقريباً 
> وبعت عند 128 تقريباً وخرجت عند 127.88 
> لكن طبعاً عقودي النقطة بـ 10 
> الله يرزقك ويوفقك

 لاتفكر بالبيع من 128 بتاتا والله اعلم 
ممكن من بعد مراقبه 128.50 + - تقريبا او 129 تقريبا ومن بعد مراقبه انا بقول للي بفكر بالبيع بصراحة انا لا افكر بالبيع الا بعد تاكدي من النزول والله الموفق 
خوفا عليكم من تعليقه والله يرزقنا جميعا 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> أخي العزيز أبو مروان... 
> صباح الخير....بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خير 
> السجائر بصراحه جميله بالذات مع الفوركس....انا كنت بدخن لمده طويله...ووصلت لمرحله و هى اثناي تحضيري للدكتوراه بالخارج...كنت اشرب علبتين ف ياليوم(العلبه 25 سيجاره) و كنت اكره انام باليل لاني هصحي الصبح مش قادر اخد نفسي.... 
> مفيش دواء أو أي شيء هيخليك تبطل الا الله سبحانه و تعالى...انا بطلت لأن احد الأخوه قال لى...لو رحت للدكتور و قالك يا اما تبطل سجاير يا اما تموت تعمل ايه...قلت له أعتقد هبطل..قال لى يعني تبطل علشان الدكتور قال لك و متبطلش لما ربنا يقولك...حسيت ساعتها بالمعني. 
> اول شيء الشيطان وسوسلي و قال لى انت ازاي هتصوم رمضان و متضربش سجارتين بعد الفطار...توكلت على الله..و الحمد لله ربنا الموفق. 
> الله يعافيك يا رب...ماتزعلش من كلامي...اني احبك و احبكم جميعا" في الله

 اولا مبرووووووووك الدكتوراه 
ثانيا جزاك الله خير على النصيحة 
فعلا ماقلته يارب يخالصنا منه

----------


## mmhosny

أبو مروان...انا داخل بيع على الكيبل من 5137...اقفلها و لا هينزل 
شكرا"

----------


## aBoRaMa

> لاتفكر بالبيع من 128 بتاتا والله اعلم 
> ممكن من بعد مراقبه 128.50 + - تقريبا او 129 تقريبا ومن بعد مراقبه انا بقول للي بفكر بالبيع بصراحة انا لا افكر بالبيع الا بعد تاكدي من النزول والله الموفق 
> خوفا عليكم من تعليقه والله يرزقنا جميعا 
> والله اعلم

 ادري انها منطقة خطرة وعشان كذا لو لاحظت امر البيع كان هدفي فيه 10 نقاط تقريباً 
ولكن المغامرة مطلوبة احياناً  :Drive1:

----------


## mmhosny

الله يبارك فيك....عقبال اولادك يا رب....

----------


## فريد زيزو

السلام عليكم أخى مروان
اليورو ين اخترق 128.00 وانا دخلت شراء من 
هذه النقطة بهدف 128.40 هل هذا صحيح ؟
تحياتى

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان...انا داخل بيع على الكيبل من 5137...اقفلها و لا هينزل 
> شكرا"

 صعب الحكم عليه الان ولاكن راقب 5175 و 210 لو صعد فوقهم افضل تتخلص منه والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم أخى مروان  اليورو ين اخترق 128.00 وانا دخلت شراء من  هذه النقطة بهدف 128.40 هل هذا صحيح ؟  تحياتى

 والله صعب احكم عليه انا كاهداف شايف كذا هل يذهب لهم الله اعلم 
المفروض يامن البدايه او الانتظار حتى يتاكد الصعود نصيحة لا احد يلاحق السعر

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين مالم يكسر 127.30 تقريبا والله اعلم للصعود

----------


## فريد زيزو

> والله صعب احكم عليه انا كاهداف شايف كذا هل يذهب لهم الله اعلم 
> المفروض يامن البدايه او الانتظار حتى يتاكد الصعود نصيحة لا احد يلاحق السعر

 
نعم اخى الغالى
هو كسر ووصل الى 128.04 وانا عملت الصفقة بناء على كلام اللى فوق .
المهم الان هو نزل 35 نقطة مرة واحدة . تنصحنى بايه ؟
اقفل الصفقة الان ولا انتظر واغلقها عند الوصول ل 128.00   ؟؟
بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> نعم اخى الغالى هو كسر ووصل الى 128.04 وانا عملت الصفقة بناء على كلام اللى فوق . المهم الان هو نزل 35 نقطة مرة واحدة . تنصحنى بايه ؟ اقفل الصفقة الان ولا انتظر واغلقها عند الوصول ل 128.00 ؟؟  بارك الله فيك

 ياتعمل مضاد له اقصد بيع ونراقب او اغلق والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> نعم اخى الغالى هو كسر ووصل الى 128.04 وانا عملت الصفقة بناء على كلام اللى فوق . المهم الان هو نزل 35 نقطة مرة واحدة . تنصحنى بايه ؟ اقفل الصفقة الان ولا انتظر واغلقها عند الوصول ل 128.00 ؟؟  بارك الله فيك

 راقب هاهو ارتد راقب لو نزل تحت 127.30 ممكن عمل بيع

----------


## aljameel

> نعم اخى الغالى هو كسر ووصل الى 128.04 وانا عملت الصفقة بناء على كلام اللى فوق . المهم الان هو نزل 35 نقطة مرة واحدة . تنصحنى بايه ؟ اقفل الصفقة الان ولا انتظر واغلقها عند الوصول ل 128.00 ؟؟  بارك الله فيك

 انا بتكلم كاهداف وليس اختراقات

----------


## aljameel

الان الكيبل معطي اشارة انه نازل لل 1.5090 + - تقريبا ومتوقع الارتداد منها لو ارتد ممكن ندخل شراء والستوب 5050 لو نزل تحت 5090 اخذ الحذر والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والمجنون مراقبته عند 143 لو ماكسرها متوقع يرتد قبلها بكم نقطة والله اعلم 
كسرها كما ذكرنا سابقا 142.50 و 142 والله اعلم

----------


## قليل الحظ

أستاذنا الجميل انا عامل شراء لليورو ين من 127.70 شو اخباره عندك الله يجزاك الخير

----------


## aljameel

اتوقع اليورو ين ينزل لل 126.70 لل 126.50 والله اعلم 
لو كسر  127.30

----------


## aljameel

> أستاذنا الجميل انا عامل شراء لليورو ين من 127.70 شو اخباره عندك الله يجزاك الخير

 خلينا نراقب 127.30 والله اعلم

----------


## فريد زيزو

> ياتعمل مضاد له اقصد بيع ونراقب او اغلق والله اعلم

 استاذى الجميل شكرا لك على المساعدةوبارك الله فيك

----------


## m.abdsatar

صباح الخير يا استاذنا الجميل
اسبوع موفق باذن الله
ما رايك بالنسبة AUD/USD

----------


## aljameel

مراقبة المجنون عند 144.65 من بعدها 145.20 وهي ماتهمنا والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير يا استاذنا الجميل
> اسبوع موفق باذن الله
> ما رايك بالنسبة AUD/USD

  
حتى اللحضه لم يعطى اشارة واضحة للشراء ممكن كمغامر بيع والستوب الهاي او 7545 والله اعلم 
والربح بالقناعة والله الموفق

----------


## aljooore

> مراقبة المجنون عند 144.65 من بعدها 145.20 وهي ماتهمنا والله اعلم

   تم   :015:

----------


## aljameel

المجنون مالم يخترق 145.20 والكيبل 1.5235 والله اعلم ممكن استغلالهم بيع والستوب نفس النقاط والربح بالقناعة والله اعلم  
ولو اني اتوقع مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

مبروووووووووووووك 
واليورو ين بالطريق بأذن الله 
انتبه من البيع والله اعلم بندخل بموجه صاعدة والله الموفق 
وانت احرار ممكن اكون مصيب وممكن اكون مخطى

----------


## الحبر الأحمر

يسلمووووووووووو اخوي
والف مبروووووووووووك

----------


## aljooore

> المجنون مالم يخترق 145.20 والكيبل 1.5235 والله اعلم ممكن استغلالهم بيع والستوب نفس النقاط والربح بالقناعة والله اعلم  
> ولو اني اتوقع مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم

  
هلا بو مروان 
ياريت يعطيك  العافيه الكيبل ووجهة نظرك :016:

----------


## lionofegypt2020

يااااااااااارب يا مسهل واليورو ين يصعد ياااااااارب

----------


## aljameel

> هلا بو مروان 
> ياريت يعطيك العافيه الكيبل ووجهة نظرك

 والله اعلم حتى اللحضه بيواصل نقطة مهمه 1.5235 باختراقها بأذن الله يكون الصعود اقرب من النزول وبأختراق 5300 نقول باي باي للنزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> يااااااااااارب يا مسهل واليورو ين يصعد ياااااااارب

 بيواصل بأذن الله مامنه خوف

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اليورو ين صعد الى 128.70
يا مسهل الاحوال ويارب
والمجنون صعد الى 145.70
يااارب صعووود ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

حتى الكيبل والله اعلم بيواصل صعود ولو نزل بعض الشي بيواصل بأذن الله 
واستغلال اي نزول للشراء والله اعلم

----------


## lionofegypt2020

طيب دلوقتى تنصحنى بايه يا ابو مروان بالنسبة للصفقة بتاعتى فى
بتاعة الشراء فى اليورو ين هل انتظر ايضا ان شاء الله ويواصل صعود من 129
ولا اقوم بعمل هيدج لكى احمى نفسى ولا الاهداف خلال اليومين الجايين مثلا
فيها صعود باذن الله مثل الارقام ال قولتها 144 وشكرا لك يا غالى

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر اليورو ين اهدافه الثلاث تحققت بتوفيق الله 128\128.50\ 129 
والان بأذن الله ننتظر 130 وفوق قولو يارب  ولو نزل بعض الشي بأذن الله لاهدافه والله اعلم 
فوق 128والله اعلم لصعود بأذن الله 
والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> طيب دلوقتى تنصحنى بايه يا ابو مروان بالنسبة للصفقة بتاعتى فى
> بتاعة الشراء فى اليورو ين هل انتظر ايضا ان شاء الله ويواصل صعود من 129
> ولا اقوم بعمل هيدج لكى احمى نفسى ولا الاهداف خلال اليومين الجايين مثلا
> فيها صعود باذن الله مثل الارقام ال قولتها 144 وشكرا لك يا غالى

 لا تعمل هدك ولا حاجه انت تحملت نزول اكثر من 200 مافيك تصبر 100 نقطة 
كما ارى امامي بالشارت والله اعلم بيواصل صعود بأذن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اوك يا غالى
انا صابر باذن الرحمن
جزاك الله خيرا
ومعلش تاعبك معايا 
بس اخرج من الصفقة دى على خير يارب
ربنا يكرمنا يارب يا ابو مروان

----------


## medo_medo

أخى الجميل أخبارك 
انا شايف ان المجنون هيقف عند النقطه 146.17 و هييزل منها شويه هل نبيع عندها؟

----------


## aljameel

> أخى الجميل أخبارك 
> انا شايف ان المجنون هيقف عند النقطه 146.17 و هييزل منها شويه هل نبيع عندها؟

 ممكن والربح بالقناعة والستوب 146.25 والله اعلم لاتستعجل راقب

----------


## قليل الحظ

أخونا الفاضل الجميل هل ممكن بيع المجنون بعد كل هذا الصعود و دائما مشكور على جهدك الطيب

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم  المجنون سأضع نقطتان مهمه   143.50 كسرها متوقع والله اعلم نزول بكسرها وكسر 143 متوقع 142.50 \ 142 منها نقرر استمرار النزول او ارتداد   145.20 اختراقها بأذن الله صاعد وبأختراق 146.20 بأذن الله اهدافنا 147 \ 148  والله الموفق   والله يرزقنا جميعا

 ملاحظين المجنون يرتد من 143.03  ويرتد من 146.17   فعلا مجنون تقول في واحد بيراقبنا ايش نكتب    ولاكن اتوقع الصعود بأذن الله ولو نزل   والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> أخونا الفاضل الجميل هل ممكن بيع المجنون بعد كل هذا الصعود و دائما مشكور على جهدك الطيب

 اخي نزل الان متوقع باي لحضه يرتد للصعود وممكن ينزل اكثر وهو اقرب للصعود متوقع مواصلة الصعود ولو نزل والله اعلم 
بالبداية قلنا مراقبة 146.20 او 146.25 لو مااخترقهم ممكن بيع والستوب نفس النقاط

----------


## lionofegypt2020

باذن الله اليورو ين هيخترق 129
والمجنون هيخترق 146.20

----------


## lionofegypt2020

استاذى الغالى
ياريت لما اكتر نقطة يوصلها اليورو ين قولى 
عشان عندها اعمل هيدج لو كان فى طريقة للرجوع
لانى صابر باذن الله ومش هعمل اى هيدج 
ومتوكل على الله سبحانه و يكون صاعد باذن الرحمن

----------


## hiboo

مساء الخير اخى جميل الله يعطيك العافية يارب اشوف الكيبل اخترق 5235 وطلع فوق ورجع الى نفس النقطة ونزل تحتها ايش تفسيرك لهذه الحركة

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ابو مروان
ايه الكلام يا غالى
انا شايف انه بدأ يرجع شوية ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الخير اخى جميل الله يعطيك العافية يارب اشوف الكيبل اخترق 5235 وطلع فوق ورجع الى نفس النقطة ونزل تحتها ايش تفسيرك لهذه الحركة

 أسف على التاخير كنت بالصلاة 
اخي اليشافه صعود حتى اللحضة ينزل يصعد بالنهايه صعود والله اعلم 
وكهداف امامي بختراق الهاي 5286 و 5300 بأذن الله 1.5370 \ 1.5410\1.5470\1.5500 ومتوقع 1.5650\5700\5800 والله اعلم  
حتى ولونزل بيصحح مؤاشراته بعض الشي وبيواصل صعود بأذن الله صاعد 200 نقطة لابد من تصحيحه والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان
> ايه الكلام يا غالى
> انا شايف انه بدأ يرجع شوية ؟؟

 اخي لاتخاف بأذن الله صاعد ولو نزل بعض الشي  
فوق 128 والله اعلم مامنه خوف بأذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الاسترالي ين والله اعلم اي نزول استغلال وشراءءءءءءءءءء  وبأذن الله لاهدافه التي ذكرتها سابقا والهدف الرئيسي بأذن الله 77 تحته اهداف اخرى وفوقه اهداف والله اعلم

----------


## mohammed ahmed

سيدى الفاضل أرجو الإفادة عن الدولار-كندى انا بائع ما هى مستهدفاته يإذن الله . ولكم جزيل الشكر.

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.3494  كان له هدف وذكرته 1.3460 نزل له وارتد منه  سأتكلم عنه بشكل مفصل لكي يستفاد منه   والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.3310 فهو ذاهب لااهداف صعوديه  الكسر نقطة واحدة  الستوب 1.3310   الاهداف بأذن الله  1.3850 \ 1.400 \ 14150  بشرط اختراق 1.3630 بنقطة واحدة  اذا عنده نيت نزول فتكون كالتالي  1.3440 ويرتد منها وهي الاقوى او 1.3333 وهي الاضعف  والله اعلم  والله يرزقنا جميعا

 واليورو دولار والله اعلم فرصة للشراء من السعر الحالي 1.3467 او لو نزل  الستوب اللو اليوم ومع الارتفاع رفع الستوب   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> سيدى الفاضل أرجو الإفادة عن الدولار-كندى انا بائع ما هى مستهدفاته يإذن الله . ولكم جزيل الشكر.

 اخي مالم يصعد فوق الهاي اليوم 815 والله اعلم هو له هدف كان 850 ومتوقع نزول بعده صعد 815 ونزل  فأنت راقب النقطتين اتوقع لن يصعد وهو تحت 720 والله اعلم لهم 
اهداف النزول 
كهدف بعيد بأذن الله 1.1350 لل 1.1300 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> سيدى الفاضل أرجو الإفادة عن الدولار-كندى انا بائع ما هى مستهدفاته يإذن الله . ولكم جزيل الشكر.

 انتظر لحضه سأعطيك نقطة مهمه يؤكد بأذن الله النزول

----------


## aljameel

> سيدى الفاضل أرجو الإفادة عن الدولار-كندى انا بائع ما هى مستهدفاته يإذن الله . ولكم جزيل الشكر.

 الهدف الذي ذكرته لك قائم ولاكن صعب تحديد نقطة لانها بعيدة لتاكيد الهدف الافضل مع النزول تقديم الستوب وهكذا مثلا الان ذكرت لك 720 تحتها مزيد من النزول فأنت ضعها الستوب وهكذا  
باي لحضه ممكن يرتد والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للجميع الصعود والارباح

----------


## راجي البشاير

> الله يكفينا شر الدخان وربي يخلصنا منه  
> سؤال ماهو الرزيز اول مرة اسمع فيه

 هلا وغلا بو مروان 
كنت بالعمل وتوني راجع الان 
الرزيز نوع من انواع التمر الحساوي ومن اطايب التمر بعد الخلاص :Good:  
برنامج شركة فوركس يارد اللي اتعامل معه مايفتح هههههههههههه باقي الحلال ناوي يروح :Ongue:

----------


## aljameel

> هلا وغلا بو مروان 
> كنت بالعمل وتوني راجع الان 
> الرزيز نوع من انواع التمر الحساوي ومن اطايب التمر بعد الخلاص 
> برنامج شركة فوركس يارد اللي اتعامل معه مايفتح هههههههههههه باقي الحلال ناوي يروح

  
مشكورررررررررر على المعلومة 
راحت عليك الصعود وانت مقتنع بالنزول الله يهديك سنحدد فرصة بالنزول وبأذن الله تدخل بدون اسستعجال والله الموفق ويرزقك قول أمين

----------


## aljameel

المهم الكيبل مراقبة 1.5350 لل 1.5370 متوقع ينزل من عندها لتكوين موجة صاعدة لتكملت المشوار للصعود نراقب لو واصل صعود نراقبه كذلك والله الموفق 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والمجنون

----------


## فوركسر

استاذي العزيز 
يعني نشتري او لا 
الباوند دولار 
؟
وسدد الله خطاكم

----------


## aljameel

والمجنون نراقبه عند 148 تقريبا والله اعلم بشرط اختراق 147.10 والله الموفق 
كذلك متوقع نزول من 148 لتكوين موجه صاعده والله اعلم لل 149.50 و 150  ومتوقع 151 والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي العزيز 
> يعني نشتري او لا 
> الباوند دولار 
> ؟
> وسدد الله خطاكم

 الان تشتري والله يااخي ماانصحك الا تراقب وبحضر  اذا دخلت شراءوالله اعلم 
من البداية كان الشراء الله يهديك

----------


## راجي البشاير

> مشكورررررررررر على المعلومة 
> راحت عليك الصعود وانت مقتنع بالنزول الله يهديك سنحدد فرصة بالنزول وبأذن الله تدخل بدون اسستعجال والله الموفق ويرزقك قول أمين

  
اشهد انك صادق يابو مروان 
وانا اخوك اللي مايكتب عسر ولا للعبد الا نصيبه 
عندي زوجين بيع :Doh:  
الاول دولار ين والثاني يورو ين 
الصباح قبل الدوام ربحان وبعد الدوام خسران :Big Grin:  
ودي اسوي لهم هيدج بس مدري لو سويت متى اسكر الهيدج :016:  
تقدر تحدد لي نقاط اسكر فيها الهيدج بو مروان :Inlove:

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ايه اخبار اليورو ين
يا حبيبى
قولى اعمل ايه
هل هناك امل للمواصلة

----------


## franco195

اهلا بو مروان الله كرمنا فى اليورو دولار لسه كاسر ال1.3500 الان  
ماذا ترى سيستمر بالصعود ام لا ولو هيستمر اضع التارجت بروفت كام ؟ 
الف شكر بو مروان و الله ويزيدك من خيراته

----------


## فوركسر

استاذي الفاضل توني ياي 
ولا عندي ولا صفقة متوحة 
بيش تنصحني ؟
حماك الله

----------


## aljameel

> اشهد انك صادق يابو مروان 
> وانا اخوك اللي مايكتب عسر ولا للعبد الا نصيبه 
> عندي زوجين بيع 
> الاول دولار ين والثاني يورو ين 
> الصباح قبل الدوام ربحان وبعد الدوام خسران 
> ودي اسوي لهم هيدج بس مدري لو سويت متى اسكر الهيدج 
> تقدر تحدد لي نقاط اسكر فيها الهيدج بو مروان

 خلينا نستغل نزول ونحاول نغلق والله يكتب لنا التوفيق اليورو ين له هدف الان والله اعلم لو واصل صعود 130 نراقب الافضل

----------


## aljameel

> اهلا بو مروان الله كرمنا فى اليورو دولار لسه كاسر ال1.3500 الان  
> ماذا ترى سيستمر بالصعود ام لا ولو هيستمر اضع التارجت بروفت كام ؟ 
> الف شكر بو مروان و الله ويزيدك من خيراته

  
اخي فوق 1.3510 والله اعلم مواصلة صعود لوشفت بداء يرتد وينزل اغلق ونحاول اخذه من تحت والله اعلم طبعا بدون استعجال الاغلاق راقب والله يكتب لنا ولك التوفيق

----------


## aljameel

> ايه اخبار اليورو ين
> يا حبيبى
> قولى اعمل ايه
> هل هناك امل للمواصلة

 اخي انا شايف الان امامي هدف بأذن الله 130 والله اعلم وهدف اخر 131 هل يواصل صعود الله اعلم 
ولاكن كمعطيات تحليل بيقول رايح لل 130 ومنها نقرر ال 131 اوكي

----------


## الحبر الأحمر

كسر 3510 وين الاتجاه؟؟

----------


## lionofegypt2020

بس دة نزل ل 129.20 يا غالى
هل انتظر وهنعرف ازاى انه مش هيكمل صعوود ؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي الفاضل توني ياي 
> ولا عندي ولا صفقة متوحة 
> بيش تنصحني ؟
> حماك الله

 اخي الافضل الانتظار حتى تتضح فرصة واضحة والله الموفق

----------


## راجي البشاير

> خلينا نستغل نزول ونحاول نغلق والله يكتب لنا التوفيق اليورو ين له هدف الان والله اعلم لو واصل صعود 130 نراقب الافضل

  تسلم ويسلم غاليك يابو مروان :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> بس دة نزل ل 129.20 يا غالى
> هل انتظر وهنعرف ازاى انه مش هيكمل صعوود ؟؟؟

 اخي لو كنت اعلم مثل ماتفتكر انت لكنت الجميل بن طلال 
انا امامي مؤاشرات بتقول فوق 128.70 لل 128.50 رايح 130 ومتوقع 131  
انا لا اعلم 100% كلها اجتهادات تصيب وتخطي ولاكن نقول بأذن الله وتوفيقه الاصابة اكبر الخطى والله اعلم  
والله يرزقك واشوفه 144 قول يارب

----------


## lionofegypt2020

امين يااارب العالمين يا اخى الغالى
ربنا يكرم يارب
انا هتوكل على الله سبحانه وتعالا
وعلى احتمالاتك باذن الرحمن
بس لو هو هيطلع باذن الله ويبقا صعود
هل هيوصل ل 131 انهرضة مثلا ولا ممكن يكمل بكرة ؟
وجزاك الله خيرا يا حبيبى يا ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

مراقبة المجنون لونزل تحت 146 عند 145.50 تقريبا و 145 تقريبا من احدهم متوقع ارتداد ومواصلة الصعود والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والكيبل تحت 5265 متوقع الارتداد من 5240 او 5200 ومواصلة الصعود والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> والكيبل تحت 5265 متوقع الارتداد من 5240 او 5200 ومواصلة الصعود والله اعلم

 المهم مراقبته متوقع تصحيح ومواصلة صعود 
265 تصحيح 23% 
240 تصحيح 38% 
220 تصحيح 50% 
200 تصحيح 61% 
والله الموفق متوقع ارتداد من احدهم ومواصلة صعود والله اعلم  
والان أستاذنكم للصلاة

----------


## الحبر الأحمر

> المهم مراقبته متوقع تصحيح ومواصلة صعود 
> 265 تصحيح 23% 
> 240 تصحيح 38% 
> 220 تصحيح 50% 
> 200 تصحيح 61% 
> والله الموفق متوقع ارتداد من احدهم ومواصلة صعود والله اعلم  
> والان أستاذنكم للصلاة

 أخي الكريم
الى أين يتجه البخيل (اليورو دولار)
أنا اشتريت من 1.3496

----------


## toty

السلام عليكم
وصوووول متاخر جدا اليوم  :Regular Smile:  
مبرووووووك  عليكم الارباااااح ... الله يبارك للجميع ويرزقه من اوسع ابوابه قولوا امين

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الكريم
> الى أين يتجه البخيل (اليورو دولار)
> أنا اشتريت من 1.3496

 قلنا مراقبة 1.3510 اما مواصلة او نجني منها ونحاول اخذه من تحت  
الان فوق 1.3460 متوقع صعود وبأختراق الهاي اليوم متوقع والله اعلم 1.3540|1.3570 كل مايصعد يطمئن بالمواصلة اوكي 
فأنت راقب 460 وضع الستوب 1.3440 او اللو اليوم ولو اني افضل 440 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

خلونا نستغل اليوم بالشرح لعلى افيد واستفيد شرح بالبساطه اوكي سنشرح على الكيبل واليورو دولار 
انا يوم الجمعة قلت ارسمو فيبو مابين القاع 1.5056 والقمة 1.5286 على فريم نصف ساعة وقلت ساكمل عليه الشرح فيما بعد الان من متواجد يرسم الفيبو اوكي اذا مستعدين على الاقل 10 يقولو اوكي 
حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع ولاتنسونا من الدعاء

----------


## aljameel

نفس الشي رسم فيبو على اليورو دولار القمة 1.3664 والقاع الو اليوم 1.3422 
فريم نصف ساعة اوكي

----------


## saud33

اوكي

----------


## قليل الحظ

اوكى  يامعلم

----------


## فريد زيزو

أوكى يا جميل  :Good:

----------


## wshwshne

وأنا كما اووووووووووووووكي 
معكم معكم

----------


## medo_medo

معاك يا ريس 
بس عاوز انبه ان المجنون بيرسم نموذج العلم التصاعدى و لو اخترقه فى خير كتير و ارجو تعليقك يا اخ جميل  
على فريم الساعه

----------


## Abo Maged

ok

----------


## solo90515

اوكيتو

----------


## aljameel

لحضه

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
بما انا الكل متخفى  
لعيونكم للشرح الكل متخفى اما يسجل باسم جديد او متخفى لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
كلنا بالبداية كنا صفر وتعلمنا ماهو عيب الواحد يتعلم ولو كنت خبرتك بالسنين انا لازلت اتعلم حتى اللحضه 
المهم المفروض ارتداد من 61 فمنها تكتب توصية وممكن الستوب تضعه اللو او قبله فرضا 76 او 88 (%  
المهم من 76 لل 0 تعتبر موجه اقرب للنزول من الصعود داخلها موجات 5 الموجات 5 سارقمها لك 1 عند 5169 2 عند 5124 ولو نزلت تحت 5120 تنقلب لهابطه فتتوقع 5090 وهي تمثل 88% اوكي لاكن الله لطف وصعد هدف 3 كان عند القمه 5311 هو المفروض قبل كذا ولاكن حسب قوة الصعود وتراقب خطوط الفيبو الاساس هي تقريبا اهداف منها نزل مجرد ينزل فأنت تحسب فيبو مابين القاع 5124 والقمة 5311 وتتوقع التصحيح والارتداد فاما من 23 او 38 او 50 وهكذا فيكون 4 والهدف لو صعد يكون 5 كموجه صغيرة داخل موجه الترقيم للمعلومية الترقيم يدوي اجتهاد مني فأنت ممكن تجتهد نفس الشي كل ماينزل خاصة اذا الموجه صاعدة بشكل عمودي تتوقع قرب التصحيح فغالبا اما 23 او 38 وهي الغالب الهدف يحسب كتالي قيس القمة والقاع وتتوقع الهدف فيكون 138 او 150 او 161 وهكذا فمثلا هدف مجرد ارتد من 23 متوقع تقريبا 5335 الارقام تختلف من برنامج لبرنامج تفرق مرات فانا اضع 5 نقاط احتياطي للفرق فيكون الهدف اما كما هو او 5330 او 5340 ومحتمل تمدد لاكثر الله اعلم مثل موجة 1 و 2 هدفها اقل من 5311 ولاكن امتدت يدعمها قرائات اخرى هذه مع الخبرة تتعلماها  
طبعا تدعمها بمؤاشرات اخرى  
الان متوقع صعود اكثر  
مثلا شوف البلونجر فاتح على الفريم نصف ساعة معناه متوقع مزيد من الصعود اكثر من الهدف ومن بعدها ترجع للموجه الاكبر الي رسمنا الفيبو منها 5057 و 5286 هذه موجه صاعدة فقيس الهدف فتعرف كم هدفك وغالبا الثلث او النص ومحتمل اكثر بتواصل صعود من القاع والقمة قيس المسافة مابينهم 5286-5057 الناتج خذ ثلثه او نصه او اربعين بالمائة منه يكون الهدف وممكن اكثر من النصف حسب الموجه ونوعها اوكي 
فالموجات انواع هي قاعدتها 11 موجة فكل موجة لها تعريفها 
فأقراءها جيدا تعرف الموجات فطبعا هذه صعب شرحها هذه تعتمد عليك وتاخذ وقت بالممارسة تتعلم الموجات  
البدايه الموجه تتوقع تصحيحها مثل مارسمنا بالفيبو فالتصحيح يعتمد على ماقبله من موجه اكبر فاكبر فتعرف انت موقعك وين هل انت بموجه صاعده ولا هابطة    
انا قربتها لكم بشكل مبسط الباقي عليك انت تتعلم فصعب شرح الامور الصغيرة والتوقعات هذه مع الايام شيا فشي تتعلم فثق تمما بأذن الله لن تخسر 
كتبتها بشكل مبسط جدا للفهم لمن خبرتهم متوسطة واقل مو شرط يكون كلامي صح 100% كلها بالنهاية توقعات واجتهادات 
والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق 
ساشرح اليورو دولار بعد لحضه

----------


## medo_medo

فعلها المجنووووووووووووووووون   كما قلت اخترق الفلاج

----------


## solo90515

أخي الاسترال دولار يختبر .7605 هل اختراقها سيؤدي الى الصعود
محاولات للاجتهاد والله الموفق
الرجو الافادة اخي الجميل ان امكن

----------


## altamo7

> السلام عليكم 
> بما انا الكل متخفى  
> لعيونكم للشرح الكل متخفى اما يسجل باسم جديد او متخفى لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
> كلنا بالبداية كنا صفر وتعلمنا ماهو عيب الواحد يتعلم ولو كنت خبرتك بالسنين انا لازلت اتعلم حتى اللحضه 
> المهم المفروض ارتداد من 61 فمنها تكتب توصية وممكن الستوب تضعه اللو او قبله فرضا 76 او 88 (%  
> المهم من 76 لل 0 تعتبر موجه اقرب للنزول من الصعود داخلها موجات 5 الموجات 5 سارقمها لك 1 عند 5169 2 عند 5124 ولو نزلت تحت 5120 تنقلب لهابطه فتتوقع 5090 وهي تمثل 88% اوكي لاكن الله لطف وصعد هدف 3 كان عند القمه 5311 هو المفروض قبل كذا ولاكن حسب قوة الصعود وتراقب خطوط الفيبو الاساس هي تقريبا اهداف منها نزل مجرد ينزل فأنت تحسب فيبو مابين القاع 5124 والقمة 5311 وتتوقع التصحيح والارتداد فاما من 23 او 38 او 50 وهكذا فيكون 4 والهدف لو صعد يكون 5 كموجه صغيرة داخل موجه الترقيم للمعلومية الترقيم يدوي اجتهاد مني فأنت ممكن تجتهد نفس الشي كل ماينزل خاصة اذا الموجه صاعدة بشكل عمودي تتوقع قرب التصحيح فغالبا اما 23 او 38 وهي الغالب الهدف يحسب كتالي قيس القمة والقاع وتتوقع الهدف فيكون 138 او 150 او 161 وهكذا فمثلا هدف مجرد ارتد من 23 متوقع تقريبا 5335 الارقام تختلف من برنامج لبرنامج تفرق مرات فانا اضع 5 نقاط احتياطي للفرق فيكون الهدف اما كما هو او 5330 او 5340 ومحتمل تمدد لاكثر الله اعلم مثل موجة 1 و 2 هدفها اقل من 5311 ولاكن امتدت يدعمها قرائات اخرى هذه مع الخبرة تتعلماها  
> طبعا تدعمها بمؤاشرات اخرى  
> الان متوقع صعود اكثر  
> مثلا شوف البلونجر فاتح على الفريم نصف ساعة معناه متوقع مزيد من الصعود اكثر من الهدف ومن بعدها ترجع للموجه الاكبر الي رسمنا الفيبو منها 5057 و 5286 هذه موجه صاعدة فقيس الهدف فتعرف كم هدفك وغالبا الثلث او النص ومحتمل اكثر بتواصل صعود من القاع والقمة قيس المسافة مابينهم 5286-5057 الناتج خذ ثلثه او نصه او اربعين بالمائة منه يكون الهدف وممكن اكثر من النصف حسب الموجه ونوعها اوكي 
> ...

  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:

----------


## medo_medo

كما قلت المجنون مسك الطريق فى الصعود  و مازاااااال

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار شوفو الشارت 
من البداية تراقب التصحيح من اين كموجة اكبر من الموجة بالشارت فكان التوقع عند 1.3440 
منها ارتد فرسمت الفيبو مابين القمه والقاع  
الموجه A , B ,C او تكون 1و 2 و 3 و 4 و5  
مثلا الان بيصحح الموجه اما مواصلة الصعود فوق 38% وهذا مانتمناه فاما الموجة تنتهي عند السي او لو اعتبرناها ارقام فتكون 4 داخله ب بالموجه 1و 2 فهنا متوقع مزيد من الصعود مجرد دخول 4 بالموجه 2 توقع الترقيم A B C  فتكون نهاية الموجه عند 1.3422  فوق 38% متوقع يصعد لل 50 ومنها لل 61 وهكذا وكل ماصعد تتوقع بناء موجه صاعده  
مع الايام والقراءة تتعلم  
انا قربتها لكم بشكل مبسط 
وللمعلومية الترقيم يدوي اجتهاد وتوقعات ممكن تصيب وممكن لا 
المهم ارتداد من 38% توقع مزيد من النزول وهكذا ولاكن شوف ارتد من 23 فصعد لل 38 ومتوقع 50 و 61 والله اعلم

----------


## medo_medo

اخى الجميل ارجو رأيك فى كلامى عن المجنون

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

> السلام عليكم 
> بما انا الكل متخفى  
> لعيونكم للشرح الكل متخفى اما يسجل باسم جديد او متخفى لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
> كلنا بالبداية كنا صفر وتعلمنا ماهو عيب الواحد يتعلم ولو كنت خبرتك بالسنين انا لازلت اتعلم حتى اللحضه 
> المهم المفروض ارتداد من 61 فمنها تكتب توصية وممكن الستوب تضعه اللو او قبله فرضا 76 او 88 (%  
> المهم من 76 لل 0 تعتبر موجه اقرب للنزول من الصعود داخلها موجات 5 الموجات 5 سارقمها لك 1 عند 5169 2 عند 5124 ولو نزلت تحت 5120 تنقلب لهابطه فتتوقع 5090 وهي تمثل 88% اوكي لاكن الله لطف وصعد هدف 3 كان عند القمه 5311 هو المفروض قبل كذا ولاكن حسب قوة الصعود وتراقب خطوط الفيبو الاساس هي تقريبا اهداف منها نزل مجرد ينزل فأنت تحسب فيبو مابين القاع 5124 والقمة 5311 وتتوقع التصحيح والارتداد فاما من 23 او 38 او 50 وهكذا فيكون 4 والهدف لو صعد يكون 5 كموجه صغيرة داخل موجه الترقيم للمعلومية الترقيم يدوي اجتهاد مني فأنت ممكن تجتهد نفس الشي كل ماينزل خاصة اذا الموجه صاعدة بشكل عمودي تتوقع قرب التصحيح فغالبا اما 23 او 38 وهي الغالب الهدف يحسب كتالي قيس القمة والقاع وتتوقع الهدف فيكون 138 او 150 او 161 وهكذا فمثلا هدف مجرد ارتد من 23 متوقع تقريبا 5335 الارقام تختلف من برنامج لبرنامج تفرق مرات فانا اضع 5 نقاط احتياطي للفرق فيكون الهدف اما كما هو او 5330 او 5340 ومحتمل تمدد لاكثر الله اعلم مثل موجة 1 و 2 هدفها اقل من 5311 ولاكن امتدت يدعمها قرائات اخرى هذه مع الخبرة تتعلماها  
> طبعا تدعمها بمؤاشرات اخرى  
> الان متوقع صعود اكثر  
> مثلا شوف البلونجر فاتح على الفريم نصف ساعة معناه متوقع مزيد من الصعود اكثر من الهدف ومن بعدها ترجع للموجه الاكبر الي رسمنا الفيبو منها 5057 و 5286 هذه موجه صاعدة فقيس الهدف فتعرف كم هدفك وغالبا الثلث او النص ومحتمل اكثر بتواصل صعود من القاع والقمة قيس المسافة مابينهم 5286-5057 الناتج خذ ثلثه او نصه او اربعين بالمائة منه يكون الهدف وممكن اكثر من النصف حسب الموجه ونوعها اوكي 
> ...

 هذة اول مشاركة لى معكم , اولا اود ان اشكرك بشدة على هذا الشرح  الرائع الذى بخل بة علينا كثير من اخواننا فى هذا المنتدى لا اود ان اظلمهم و لكن اشكرهم ايضا على مجهودهم مع اخوانهم فى المنتدى , ارجو منك ان تساعدنى اكثر و تدلينى من اين ابدأ لاتعلم ما قمت بشرحة و لكن بالتفصيل  ليس بايجاز لا اريدك ان تشرح لى اكثر و لكنى اريدك ان تدلنى على الطريق علمنى ان اصتطاد و لا تعطينى سمكة و شكرا .  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljameel

شايفين الشارت لليورو دولار متوقع بناء موجه تقريبا كالموجه الهابطة بداية الموجه الصاعدة مثل تقريبا بداية الموجه الهابطة وهي القمة 3664 فكل صعود يبني موجه صاعدة بعدها ينزل ويصحح فنرقم اما 1ولل 5 او A B ,C ,اوكي اقلب الشارت فتوقع بناء الموجه صعود ثم تصحيح ثم صعود فنضع القمه 1 و الارتداد لو نزل وصحح 2 و3 الهدف ومن بعدها 4 او 5 وهكذا المهم دخول 4 ب 2 يضعف الصعود والهدف وهكذا

----------


## aljameel

الان انتم بتقررو على اليورو دولار وتعرف مع المراقبة تتعلمو راقبو وطبقو عليه منها البداية 
حتى النهايه والله يعينكم المنتدى مليئ بالشروحات فممكن الاستفادة بالسوال مو شرط انا فيه غيري افضل مني وكثير والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

افتحو شارت على فريم 4 ساعات للمجنون وراقب كيف قمة وقاع وهدف شوف كم قاع وقمة وهدف نفس الان نحن بموجه صاعده قمتها 151.50 وقعها تقريبا 140 وقس على ذلك 
الان نعتبر القاع الجديد هو قاع والقمة التي قبله عند 149.50 فتتوقع الهدف باختراق القمة 
اووووووووووكي

----------


## فريد زيزو

> السلام عليكم 
> بما انا الكل متخفى  
> لعيونكم للشرح الكل متخفى اما يسجل باسم جديد او متخفى لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
> كلنا بالبداية كنا صفر وتعلمنا ماهو عيب الواحد يتعلم ولو كنت خبرتك بالسنين انا لازلت اتعلم حتى اللحضه 
> المهم المفروض ارتداد من 61 فمنها تكتب توصية وممكن الستوب تضعه اللو او قبله فرضا 76 او 88 (%  
> المهم من 76 لل 0 تعتبر موجه اقرب للنزول من الصعود داخلها موجات 5 الموجات 5 سارقمها لك 1 عند 5169 2 عند 5124 ولو نزلت تحت 5120 تنقلب لهابطه فتتوقع 5090 وهي تمثل 88% اوكي لاكن الله لطف وصعد هدف 3 كان عند القمه 5311 هو المفروض قبل كذا ولاكن حسب قوة الصعود وتراقب خطوط الفيبو الاساس هي تقريبا اهداف منها نزل مجرد ينزل فأنت تحسب فيبو مابين القاع 5124 والقمة 5311 وتتوقع التصحيح والارتداد فاما من 23 او 38 او 50 وهكذا فيكون 4 والهدف لو صعد يكون 5 كموجه صغيرة داخل موجه الترقيم للمعلومية الترقيم يدوي اجتهاد مني فأنت ممكن تجتهد نفس الشي كل ماينزل خاصة اذا الموجه صاعدة بشكل عمودي تتوقع قرب التصحيح فغالبا اما 23 او 38 وهي الغالب الهدف يحسب كتالي قيس القمة والقاع وتتوقع الهدف فيكون 138 او 150 او 161 وهكذا فمثلا هدف مجرد ارتد من 23 متوقع تقريبا 5335 الارقام تختلف من برنامج لبرنامج تفرق مرات فانا اضع 5 نقاط احتياطي للفرق فيكون الهدف اما كما هو او 5330 او 5340 ومحتمل تمدد لاكثر الله اعلم مثل موجة 1 و 2 هدفها اقل من 5311 ولاكن امتدت يدعمها قرائات اخرى هذه مع الخبرة تتعلماها  
> طبعا تدعمها بمؤاشرات اخرى  
> الان متوقع صعود اكثر  
> مثلا شوف البلونجر فاتح على الفريم نصف ساعة معناه متوقع مزيد من الصعود اكثر من الهدف ومن بعدها ترجع للموجه الاكبر الي رسمنا الفيبو منها 5057 و 5286 هذه موجه صاعدة فقيس الهدف فتعرف كم هدفك وغالبا الثلث او النص ومحتمل اكثر بتواصل صعود من القاع والقمة قيس المسافة مابينهم 5286-5057 الناتج خذ ثلثه او نصه او اربعين بالمائة منه يكون الهدف وممكن اكثر من النصف حسب الموجه ونوعها اوكي 
> ...

 
شكرت يا جميل وجزاك الله كل خير
ولاكن لأنى مبتدأ فى هذا البحر ولم اضع قدمى على اى موجة او حتى  رمل الشاطىء . فلو تكرمت ووضعت لنا شارت يشرح ذلك مثل ما فعلت فى اليورو دولار ؟
وياريت لو تكرمت وقولتلنا على موضوع يفهمنا الموجات بطريقة مبسطة ؟  :016:

----------


## MR_ADEL

ابو مروان ..... بالنسبة للاسترالي / ين؟؟؟ انت شايف اخباره رايح فين؟؟؟

----------


## فريد زيزو

وعندى استفسار صغير وهو
انى عندى صفقة بيع للبوند من 1.5270 فهل سيهبط البوند  وما هى النقطة المتوقعة تقريبا  . يعنى اقفل على أي نقطة ؟

----------


## aljameel

> هذة اول مشاركة لى معكم , اولا اود ان اشكرك بشدة على هذا الشرح الرائع الذى بخل بة علينا كثير من اخواننا فى هذا المنتدى لا اود ان اظلمهم و لكن اشكرهم ايضا على مجهودهم مع اخوانهم فى المنتدى , ارجو منك ان تساعدنى اكثر و تدلينى من اين ابدأ لاتعلم ما قمت بشرحة و لكن بالتفصيل ليس بايجاز لا اريدك ان تشرح لى اكثر و لكنى اريدك ان تدلنى على الطريق علمنى ان اصتطاد و لا تعطينى سمكة و شكرا .

 صعب الشرح بالتفصيل لانها توقعات واجتهدات انا شرحت بشكل مبسط وقس على ذلك بالتعلم والقراءة وهكذا مع الممارسة تتعلم فمن نظزرة تعرف صاعد ولا هابط 
الصبر جميل 
انا برقم يدوي على مااراه بنظري واتوقع كذا وكذا المهم تمسك بداية الموجة لتعرف رأسك من رجليك الموجات اكبر فاصغر فاصغر وهكذا  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان ..... بالنسبة للاسترالي / ين؟؟؟   انت شايف اخباره رايح فين؟؟؟

 شايف القاع الي سواه اليوم عند 70.49 هذه بداية موجه صاعدة هيصعد ثم يصحح فتكون القمه 1 والارتداد من التصحيح 2 و 3 عليك اوكي

----------


## saud33

بارك الله فيك ابو مروان على الشرح

----------


## saud33

ابو رموان وش السالفه  المتخفي؟؟

----------


## aljameel

مثلا الاسترالي ين القاع 70.49 القمة التي قبله عند 73.13 فقيسو الهدف ومنها النزول لبناء موجه  
فترقم الهدف 1 والتصحيح 2 وهدف 1و 2 يكون 3  
والله يكتب لكم التوفيق 
والان استاذنكم للصلاة

----------


## aljameel

والمجنون كهدف 148 منه متوقع ارتداد وبناء موجه صاعده ف 148 تسمى 1 والارتداد من التصحيح 2 وهدف 1 و 2 يكون 3 
يالله نبغى الشطارة ومع بعض اليوم بأذن الله نوصل ولو 20% والباقي عليكم

----------


## قليل الحظ

أستاذنا الفاضل الجميل  هل يمكن بيع المجنون من هنا بعد كل هذا الصعود  بهدف صغير

----------


## toty

اخي جميل شكرا على الشرح البسيط  وهذا  ما  أتمناه  كمبتدأ
وحبه حبه نتعلم  معاك 
اعتذر عن التاخير  في الحضور  ولكن تأكد اني من المتابعين  حتى لو تاخرت  لابد وان اعود فاقرا مافاتني في الصفحات 
وشكرا على الشرح

----------


## فريد زيزو

> وعندى استفسار صغير وهو
> انى عندى صفقة بيع للبوند من 1.5270 فهل سيهبط البوند  وما هى النقطة المتوقعة تقريبا  . يعنى اقفل على أي نقطة ؟  للمشاهدة

  للمشاهدة  :Hands:

----------


## aljameel

> أستاذنا الفاضل الجميل هل يمكن بيع المجنون من هنا بعد كل هذا الصعود بهدف صغير

 لن اجاوب على سؤالك انت بنفسك استنتج مثلا ارسم فيبيو من القمة 150.90 تقريبا والقاع اللو اليوم فأنت تعرف متى تبيع وقبلها شوف هدف الموجه التي صعدته لل المستوى وانت تعرف من كم يكون وبيع على مسؤليتك اوكي 
اخي بقسى شوي عليك لكي تتعلم هكذا تتعلم

----------


## راجي البشاير

درس  رائع من رجل رائع 
قرأته وحفظته بالمفضله 
شكرا لك ابو مروان

----------


## راجي البشاير

> لن اجاوب على سؤالك انت بنفسك استنتج مثلا ارسم فيبيو من القمة 150.90 تقريبا والقاع اللو اليوم فأنت تعرف متى تبيع وقبلها شوف هدف الموجه التي صعدته لل المستوى وانت تعرف من كم يكون وبيع على مسؤليتك اوكي 
> اخي بقسى شوي عليك لكي تتعلم هكذا تتعلم

  بو مروان  
تراني في التحليل خريج ليلي :No3:  
وحاليا مخي قافل من جيت من العمل مانمت 
ياليت وانا اخوك تشوف لي اليورو ين والدولار ين متى بينزلون عند اي قمه تقريبا راح يوصلون بارتفاعهم 
ولو جنو ارباحهم اين هدفهم بالنزول 
شكرا لك استاذنا بو مروان :Asvc:

----------


## aljameel

خذو هالنصيحة لا تعتمد ولا على برنامج اعتمد على الله ثم مخك  
مجرد بتلجى لبرنامج اعرف انك بتخسر 100% اقصد برامج اليوت جربتها كلها والله اني متفوق عليها وكل ترقيمي يدوي ومن مخي والايام ستثبت لكم ذلك بالاول صعب وبالنهايه سهل مثل شرب الماء 
اعتمد على مخك وتعلم بنفسك كيف تعرف الموجه وبناءها وتصحيحها ثق تماما لن تخسر  
ولو تلاحضو بتسؤلوني وبسرعة اجيب وعلى كل العملات وللمعلومية انا تعلمت من نفسي لم يعلمن احد 
وضعت برأسي اتعلم فتعلمت فكلها كلام فاضي  
وقولو ابو مروان مايفهم اذا خسرت  
طبعا الان بتقولو ابومروان بيقول كذا بس تتعلمو تتذكروني وتعرف انها سهله واقل من السهل بنظره تعرف صاعد ولا نازل
وترى الطريقة تنفع على جميع الفريمات من 5 دقائق لل 4 ساعات والله اعلم 
كلي أمل بأن لاتنسو اخوكم من الدعاء بظهر غيب كل من قراء واستفاد جزاكم الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان  
> تراني في التحليل خريج ليلي 
> وحاليا مخي قافل من جيت من العمل مانمت 
> ياليت وانا اخوك تشوف لي اليورو ين والدولار ين متى بينزلون عند اي قمه تقريبا راح يوصلون بارتفاعهم 
> ولو جنو ارباحهم اين هدفهم بالنزول 
> شكرا لك استاذنا بو مروان

 باجاوب على وحده والثانيه عليك اليورو ين  
المتوقع بالاساس قلنا 128 و 129 و 130 و131 
الان نحن فوق 130 فمتوقع الذهاب لل 131 مجرد نوصل 131 نكون دخلنا بموجه صاعدة اما منها ينزل ويصحح او يصعد لل 132 تقريبا ويصحح والله اعلم 
المهم فوق 130 سنذهب بأذن الله لل 131 لا محاله والله اعلم لان قروب الين كلهم دخلو بموجه صاعده فمن الطبيعي اليورو ين يدخل معهم  اوكي وضحت الصورة

----------


## بسيم محمد

سؤال يا غالي عند رسم الفيبوناتشي ما هو الفريم المناسب للرسم ومن أي قاع والى أي قمة وبالعكس؟ مثلا على اليومي نرسم من أعلى سعر 2.1160 الى أقل سعر 1.3501 . ما هي القمة والقاع لباقي الفريمات ؟ معلش أتعبك معايا .

----------


## aljameel

والله الواحد فيكم لو تعلم كم يجني من الارباح  
بتوفيق الله  
شوفو اليوم كم الارباح مجرد تمسك الموجه من البدايه  
ماشاء الله المجنون مايقارب 500 واليورو ين كم والكيبل كم والاسترالي ين كم واليورو دولار كم  
اجمعوهم قولو كم نقطة فأنت لو اخذت منهم ولو 200 بمعرفه افضل من توصية من الجميل 2000 نقطة 
الحمد لله ممكن بنوصل اليوم نقاط فوق 2000 وممكن نوصل 3000 وكم لنهاية الاسبوع او لغدا عليكم الحساب 
انا بكتب للتشجيع والله لا ابحث منه الا الاجر والدعاء

----------


## yasser35

> خذو هالنصيحة لا تعتمد ولا على برنامج اعتمد على الله ثم مخك  
> مجرد بتلجى لبرنامج اعرف انك بتخسر 100% اقصد برامج اليوت جربتها كلها والله اني متفوق عليها وكل ترقيمي يدوي ومن مخي والايام ستثبت لكم ذلك بالاول صعب وبالنهايه سهل مثل شرب الماء 
> اعتمد على مخك وتعلم بنفسك كيف تعرف الموجه وبناءها وتصحيحها ثق تماما لن تخسر  
> ولو تلاحضو بتسؤلوني وبسرعة اجيب وعلى كل العملات وللمعلومية انا تعلمت من نفسي لم يعلمن احد 
> وضعت برأسي اتعلم فتعلمت فكلها كلام فاضي  
> وقولو ابو مروان مايفهم اذا خسرت  
> طبعا الان بتقولو ابومروان بيقول كذا بس تتعلمو تتذكروني وتعرف انها سهله واقل من السهل بنظره تعرف صاعد ولا نازل
> وترى الطريقة تنفع على جميع الفريمات من 5 دقائق لل 4 ساعات والله اعلم 
> كلي أمل بأن لاتنسو اخوكم من الدعاء بظهر غيب كل من قراء واستفاد جزاكم الله خير

  الله يعطيك الف عافية - اشهد بالله ما قصرت  والله يعطيك الصحة والمال وهادة البال ويبعد عنك كل مكروه وكل ما لا تحب ويقرب الك كل بعيد بتتمناه  الاستراتيجية صعبة شوية تدخل بمخ ضارب فول المسى ههههههههههههههههه على كل نشوف بكره الصبح بدون فول شو بصير - الله يوفق الجميع همسة ... اللي فهم شي يحاول يوضحنا بكلمات بسيطة - ومشكور

----------


## aljameel

> سؤال يا غالي عند رسم الفيبوناتشي ما هو الفريم المناسب للرسم ومن أي قاع والى أي قمة والعكس صحيح ؟ مثلا على اليومي نرسم من أعلى سعر 2.1160 الى أقل سعر 1.3501 . ماذا عن باقي الفريمات ؟ معلش أتعبك معايا .

 كل الفريمات تنفع من 5 دقائق للديلي وانا احب استخدم الساعة ولمعرفة بناء الموجة الجاء لل 4 ساعات والديلي وهكذا  
الان فرضا على فريم 5 دقائق قولي اليورو دولار صاعد ولا هابط وكم الهدف بالحالتين  
اعطني اجابة وتكون مقتنع فيها هو المهم مو رميه بدون رامي صابت ولا خابت  
انتظر الاجابة من الكل

----------


## بسيم محمد

منور يا ياسر

----------


## راجي البشاير

> باجاوب على وحده والثانيه عليك اليورو ين  
> المتوقع بالاساس قلنا 128 و 129 و 130 و131 
> الان نحن فوق 130 فمتوقع الذهاب لل 131 مجرد نوصل 131 نكون دخلنا بموجه صاعدة اما منها ينزل ويصحح او يصعد لل 132 تقريبا ويصحح والله اعلم 
> المهم فوق 130 سنذهب بأذن الله لل 131 لا محاله والله اعلم لان قروب الين كلهم دخلو بموجه صاعده فمن الطبيعي اليورو ين يدخل معهم اوكي وضحت الصورة

  عافاك الله وأجزل لك العطاء دنيا واخره يابو مروان 
الثانيه ازهلها بجيب خبرها من درسك اللي شرحته :Big Grin:

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ما شاء الله يا ابو مروان
الف شكر يا غالى
وانا طلعت من الصفقة بتاعة اليورو ين باقل خسارة وربنا يعوضها طبعا
المهم جزاك الله خيرا معلش تعبتك معايا وانا حابب اتعلم الشرح بتاعك جدا
وححاول فيه ان شاء الله بس سؤال فى السريع يا حبيبى
دلوقتى ايه المتوقع بالنسبة للكيبل
وما هى النقاط ال هيوصلها ويرتد منها
تحياتى لك يا غالى

----------


## MR_ADEL

ابو مروان.....ممكن تفيدنا عن الدولار / كندى... الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## Momtaz

مسا الخير  
اول شيء ربنا يعوضك بالخير على مجهودك الطيب معنا  
ثاني شيء انا عن نفسي انت كل نقطة ارتداد تحكي عنها اضع عندها خط واسير اتعامل معها واشوف شو هيا بتمثل يعني مع الشرح الي خضرتك وضعته مع نقاط الارتداد الي تذكرها الواحد بيسير عنده نقاط دخول وخروج قويه جدا ومايتعب ليدور على صفقه او اي شيء  
واانا انصح الاخوان انو مبدئيا الواحد يتخصص بتعلم عملتين بالكثير مشان التركيز يكون كبير ومايتشتت الواحد لحد مايفهم حركة السوق وتقريبا الارتدادت للعملات وموجات الهبوط والصعود بتكون بنفس الطريقه تقريبا يعني بعد كل طلوع لازم يكون فيه ارتداد او تصحيح مؤشرات طبعا كل عمله وحركتها يعني العملات الي حركتها كبيره بتكون موجتها كبيره وتصحيحعا كبير كمان  
اسف على الاطاله والتدخل  
بالنهايه شكرا لك ابو مروان لانك تفيدنا  
سلامي

----------


## aljameel

> ما شاء الله يا ابو مروان
> الف شكر يا غالى
> وانا طلعت من الصفقة بتاعة اليورو ين باقل خسارة وربنا يعوضها طبعا
> المهم جزاك الله خيرا معلش تعبتك معايا وانا حابب اتعلم الشرح بتاعك جدا
> وححاول فيه ان شاء الله بس سؤال فى السريع يا حبيبى
> دلوقتى ايه المتوقع بالنسبة للكيبل
> وما هى النقاط ال هيوصلها ويرتد منها
> تحياتى لك يا غالى

 انت بالذات مااجاوب عليك اليوم ازعجتني وتقفل بخسارة الله يهديك اقولك 130 و 131 طبعا قبلها 129 مااجاوب حتى تتعلم انت شوف كم مو ضربت حظ ترميها صابت ولا لا بمعرفة اعصر المخ  وانا اساعدك اوكي

----------


## aljameel

> مسا الخير  
> اول شيء ربنا يعوضك بالخير على مجهودك الطيب معنا  
> ثاني شيء انا عن نفسي انت كل نقطة ارتداد تحكي عنها اضع عندها خط واسير اتعامل معها واشوف شو هيا بتمثل يعني مع الشرح الي خضرتك وضعته مع نقاط الارتداد الي تذكرها الواحد بيسير عنده نقاط دخول وخروج قويه جدا ومايتعب ليدور على صفقه او اي شيء  
> واانا انصح الاخوان انو مبدئيا الواحد يتخصص بتعلم عملتين بالكثير مشان التركيز يكون كبير ومايتشتت الواحد لحد مايفهم حركة السوق وتقريبا الارتدادت للعملات وموجات الهبوط والصعود بتكون بنفس الطريقه تقريبا يعني بعد كل طلوع لازم يكون فيه ارتداد او تصحيح مؤشرات طبعا كل عمله وحركتها يعني العملات الي حركتها كبيره بتكون موجتها كبيره وتصحيحعا كبير كمان  
> اسف على الاطاله والتدخل  
> بالنهايه شكرا لك ابو مروان لانك تفيدنا  
> سلامي

  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## الحذيفي

مساء الخير اخ جميل 
انا بايع باوند دولار على 1.5306 وباوند ين على 147.22 
برأيك راح ينزلوا ولا اغلقهم احسن؟؟ 
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## yasser35

الله ينور عليك يا بسيم وعلى كل الموجودين ( والمتخفيين ) شلونك يا بركه
وشلون الدروس الخصوصي معك

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان.....ممكن تفيدنا عن الدولار / كندى... الله يعطيك العافية

 سافيدك شوف القاع عند 1.1470 تقريبا القمه عند 1.1815  
انت اعرف الهدف كم كل ماينزل بياكد الهدف اوكي  
ارسم وقولي الهدف كم  
او الاهداف التي تراها امامك كم ومن بعدها تعرف من نفسك وكم تضع الوقف والله من صالحك بتكلم الان اجاوبك بتستفيد مرة ولاكن اذا عرفت كم مرة تستفيد 
والله الموفق

----------


## بسيم محمد

أبو مروان في مشاركة صغيرة رقمها 7820 يمكن ما لحقت تقراها . ممكن جواب يفيد الكل . سلمت .

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> انت بالذات مااجاوب عليك اليوم ازعجتني وتقفل بخسارة الله يهديك اقولك 130 و 131 طبعا قبلها 129 مااجاوب حتى تتعلم انت شوف كم مو ضربت حظ ترميها صابت ولا لا بمعرفة اعصر المخ وانا اساعدك اوكي

 يا ابو مروان كل شىء نصيب والحمد لله على كل شىء
وزى ما ربنا بيكسبنا دايما اكيد بيكون فيه خسارة برضو
والحمد لله انا راضى بنصيبى والحمد لله عوضت وهنعوض تانى باذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان في مشاركة صغيرة رقمها 7820 يمكن ما لحقت تقراها . ممكن جواب يفيد الكل . سلمت .

 ارجع للمشاركة 7823 فيها الاجابة

----------


## بسيم محمد

أنا آسف ما إنتبهت . بس لا زال السؤال كيف نحدد القمة والقاع لكل فريم لرسم الفيبوناتشي ؟

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الخير اخ جميل 
> انا بايع باوند دولار على 1.5306 وباوند ين على 147.22 
> برأيك راح ينزلوا ولا اغلقهم احسن؟؟ 
> وبارك الله فيك

  
اخي ممكن ينزل وممكن يرتد ويواصل صعود نصيحة لاتدخل عكس الاتجاه العام شمعة وحدة تعلقك 
هو متوقع التصحيح وبناء موجه ولاكن حتى اللحضة بيقولو بيصعدو لفوق ومنها نزول تصحيحي 
انا متوقع صعود لاهداف كما ذكرتها للمجنون 148 والكيبل تقريبا 1.5370+ - هل يصعدو الله اعلم كلها اجتهدات وتوقعات وانت لك الخيار 
والله الموفق

----------


## saud33

ابو مروان طيب  ماتعتمد على المتوسطات ؟

----------


## aljameel

> يا ابو مروان كل شىء نصيب والحمد لله على كل شىء
> وزى ما ربنا بيكسبنا دايما اكيد بيكون فيه خسارة برضو
> والحمد لله انا راضى بنصيبى والحمد لله عوضت وهنعوض تانى باذن الله

 والله ازعل اذا شفت احد خسر هذا المقصد وخاصتا انت اليوم متابعها وعلى اعصابك صبرت على 300 نقطة ماتصبر على الربح وللمعلومية كلنا كذا على الخسارة نصبر والربح لا 
والحمد لله على كل شي خيرها بغيرها بأذن الله

----------


## بسيم محمد

> كل الفريمات تنفع من 5 دقائق للديلي وانا احب استخدم الساعة ولمعرفة بناء الموجة الجاء لل 4 ساعات والديلي وهكذا  
> الان فرضا على فريم 5 دقائق قولي اليورو دولار صاعد ولا هابط وكم الهدف بالحالتين  
> اعطني اجابة وتكون مقتنع فيها هو المهم مو رميه بدون رامي صابت ولا خابت  
> انتظر الاجابة من الكل

 اليورو والله أعلم هابط وأهدافه 1.3498 ثم 1.3484 ثم 1.3469  على فريم الخمس دقائق .

----------


## aljameel

> أنا آسف ما إنتبهت . بس لا زال السؤال كيف نحدد القمة والقاع لكل فريم لرسم الفيبوناتشي ؟

  
هي كيف تحدد القمة والقاع كموجة اكبر فاصغر فاصغر وهكذا 
نفرضا نبدا بالديلي ومن بعده 4 ساعات ومن بعده 1 ساعة ومن بعده 5 دقائق 
فتمسك الموجه  
من الصعب تتابع الكل دائما الافضل تحدد جوز واحد وتبداء معه مجرد ماتمسك الموجه عمره مايفلت منك تلعب معه  
احد الاخوان تقريبا قال نفس الكلام وانا وضعت له رمز التصفيق فعلا يدل على فهم  
امسك جوز واحد مجرد يكونو اكثر من واحد تبداء تضيع  
طبق وبعدها قولي كيف كلام 100% وهو الافضل  
مرات اخوان بسالو عنجوز معين رديت مرتين انا غير متابع الجوز فعلى شأن تكون الاجابة اقرب للصح على الاقل اتابعه 10 ايام للشهر 
فأنا دائما اراقب الليورو ين واقول قريب للقلب لي لاني متابعه خطوة خطوة

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان طيب ماتعتمد على المتوسطات ؟

 شوف لاتوفر امامك شي من التحليل فمثلا المتوسطات لو احترات الجاء لها بعد الله طبعا وكذا مؤشر ماكد وغيره ومايخطر ببالك ماوفر شي امامي ترندات وقمم كدبل توب وقيعان كدبل بوتم وهكذا طبعا بعض المؤاشرات كماد وغيره ينفع الفريم الساعة وفوق

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو والله أعلم هابط وأهدافه 1.3498 ثم 1.3484 ثم 1.3469  على فريم الخمس دقائق .

 كيف حكمت عليه  
لو سمحت ارفق شارت اذا امكن

----------


## بسيم محمد

هذه أول مرة أحاول إرفاق شارت آمل أن أوفق

----------


## aljameel

شباب ارهقت للاخير نكمل فيما بعد افتح عين واغمض عين ابي انام لاصحى الفترة الاسيويئه 
استاذنكم ارجو معذرتي

----------


## aljameel

> هذه أول مرة أحاول إرفاق شارت آمل أن أوفق

 اقلب الفيبو من القمة للقاع الان واقف مابين 50 و 38 وانت تعرف كيف الاتجاه الصحيح والله اعلم 
راقب ولنا لقاء مساء جرب على الديمو بما تعرفه ان كان بيع او شراء مو 20 على الاقل 50 نقطة وفوق

----------


## aljameel

هذا الشارت لك يابسيم كمثال انه الموجه صاعدة وانت راقب هل تكون الموجه صاعده ولا لا هل اكتفى تصحيح عند 38% ولا لا راقب وتعرف هذه فريم 5 دقائق 
والله اعلم

----------


## الحبر الأحمر

اخي الكريم الجميل
هل يوجد صفقات يمكن دخولها الان؟

----------


## بسيم محمد

الله ينور عليك يا رب . نوما هنيئا .

----------


## أبو محمد 27 سنة

السلام عليكم 
ممكن بس يا شباب انا مبتدئ واتحملي سؤالي الغبي يعني انا صرلي عبدخل بحساب حقيقي على توصيا شغلت اسبوعين وصحيح عبدخل علهبنكة بس ماشي الحال  والله يجزيكم الف خير  بدي اعرف ايمت الفترة الاسيوية بتبدى بتوقيت سوريا او السعودية وكمان الفترة الاوروبية والامريكية ولا حدا يضحك علي
تصبحو على خير..

----------


## الحبر الأحمر

:006:  :006:  :006:  :006:   

> السلام عليكم 
> ممكن بس يا شباب انا مبتدئ واتحملي سؤالي الغبي يعني انا صرلي عبدخل بحساب حقيقي على توصيا شغلت اسبوعين وصحيح عبدخل علهبنكة بس ماشي الحال والله يجزيكم الف خير بدي اعرف ايمت الفترة الاسيوية بتبدى بتوقيت سوريا او السعودية وكمان الفترة الاوروبية والامريكية ولا حدا يضحك علي
> تصبحو على خير..

----------


## Momtaz

> السلام عليكم 
> ممكن بس يا شباب انا مبتدئ واتحملي سؤالي الغبي يعني انا صرلي عبدخل بحساب حقيقي على توصيا شغلت اسبوعين وصحيح عبدخل علهبنكة بس ماشي الحال  والله يجزيكم الف خير  بدي اعرف ايمت الفترة الاسيوية بتبدى بتوقيت سوريا او السعودية وكمان الفترة الاوروبية والامريكية ولا حدا يضحك علي
> تصبحو على خير..

 الله يمسيك بالخير  
اولا ياسيدي العزيز في عندك اربع اسواق مهمه بتاثر على البورصات وسوق العملات في العالم اولها السوق الاسترالي الي هيا بورصة سيدني وهذا بالتوقيت الصيفي بيفتح الساعه 12 عند منتصف اليل وبعده بثلاث ساعات بيفتح السوق الياباني او بورصة طوكيو وبتكون الساعه 3 وبعدها الاوروبي بما فيهم البورصة البريطانيه الساعه 10 واخيرا السوق الامريكي بيفتح الساعه 3 طبعا كله بتوقيت مكه الكرمه  
وهذا الموقع قيه على يمينه عند اعلى الصفحه مواعيد افتتاح الاسواق وقديش ضايل للافتتاح والاغلاق وكمان الاخبار اليوميه المهمه  http://www.forexfactory.com/ 
اتمنى اكون افدتك  
سلامي

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  
من متواجد يضع اوكي اليوم سهره على الاقل 10  
والعشرة بعلمو 100 أن شاء الله

----------


## فوركسر

معاك يا استاذنا العزيز

----------


## mmhosny

صباح الفل ابو مروان...معاك على قد ما اقدر....عندي شغل الصبح...الله يوفقك و يوفقنا

----------


## alaapl2002

معاك يا استاذنا
انت قائد السفينة واحنا وراك  :Asvc:

----------


## MHD Loai

معاك اخي الكريم ... 
حيااك ...

----------


## abo so3od

معاك يا استاذنا

----------


## franco195

معاك يا ريس  
صباح الخير للجميع

----------


## Hassan007

معك استاذ جميل   :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   والله اعلم انها فرصة جيده جدا  بأذن الله نتوفق بها   USD SEK  الدولار سويدي  السعر الحالي  7.855  والله اعلم متوقع نزول كهدف رأس وكتفين مقلوب  مايقارب 1400 نقطة  البيع فوق 7.880 متوقع يصعد لها لل 7.900 لو واصل صعود فوق 7.900 يفضل مراقبته  اخاف يضرب الستوب المهم البيع بالمراقبه  احتمال يصعد لل 8.000 ويرتد  الستوب  7.975  طبعا هدف النموذج مايقارب 1400 نقطة بأذن الله   اهداف كموجه عامة بأذن الله لو نزل  7.650  7.550  7.470  7.420  واهداف اخرى تتضح فيما بعد طبعا هدفنا الرئيسي 1400 نقطة او على الاقل ناخذ منه 1000  يحتاج صبر ومراقبة عند البيع    لا للاستعجال حتى ولو نزل هدفنا كبير بأذن الله  الله يكتب لنا التوفيق  من يرغب بعقد صغير ولايغلق الا عند الف نقطة ولو تاخر بالمدة المهم ربح   وهذا شارت للنموذج الرأس والكتفين

 للمشاهدة على شأن الفرصة ولا احد متوقع استفاد منها  الان يسأل سأل ادخل طبعا لا والف لا  بعد مانزل 300 نقطة بنحاول نستغل صعود وندخل بيع من بعد مراقبة  بالرغم اني كتحليل موجات وترندات ووو لا اخره ومدعوم بشارت رأس وكتفين مقلوب  انا بفرجيكم الفرص كيف تضيع لعدم المراقبة  والله يرزقنا جميعا  والله الموفق

----------


## MHD Loai

... ممكن اقتراح صغير... 
شو رأيك اخي الكريم .. ان تكون سهرتنا .. على نقاط قليلة وصفقات كتيرة   
.. شو رأيكم شباب
.. والله يرزقك .. ويرزقنا جميع

----------


## aljameel

هذا الشارت لم يظهر بالاقتباس 
من البداية بالتوصية قبل النزول

----------


## mmhosny

العمله السويدي دي مش عندي...هل يا تري عند الشباب..انا ميتا تريدر fxdd

----------


## aljameel

> ... ممكن اقتراح صغير... 
> شو رأيك اخي الكريم .. ان تكون سهرتنا .. على نقاط قليلة وصفقات كتيرة   
> .. شو رأيكم شباب
> .. والله يرزقك .. ويرزقنا جميع

 اخي القصد بالاول التعلم  
ومنها اعتبرو الموظوع للجميع ونعمل جميعا لاقتناص الفرص  
بالنهاية شوف الارباح والفائدة كل من يدلو بدلوه وانا معكم ونصحح لبعض الاخطاء لو كانت فيه اخطاء او ملاحضة بما فيهم انا ممكن اغلط واحدكم يصححني  
نحن بالبداية ايش تتوقعو النهاية بأذن الله تسعد الجميع 
واياكم تسجيل باسم جديد ويفتح توصيات هنا للجميع كل من يرى فرصة يضعها وتعم الفائدة عليها ملاحظات احد منا يبدى ونتحاور بها حتى نصل لنتجيه والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اوكي شباب اتمنى الاخ بسيم موجود حتى نشرح الشارت الذي ارفقته له

----------


## abo so3od

USD SEK مش موجده عندي

----------


## CheFX

معاك باذن الله تعالى

----------


## aljameel

شايفين الشارت الدولار سويدي الان المرفق قبل النزول هذه احد الفرص اقتنصتها بكذا مؤاشر اقولكم ممكن اكثر من 10 مؤاشرات بتقول نازل طبعا الاهداف كثيرة وانا اخترت اهداف الموجات والنموذج الرأس والكتفين المقلوب 
اوكي

----------


## MHD Loai

شو رأيك بالـ يورو دولار ... شراء عند 1.3563 على هدف 15 نقطة

----------


## Momtaz

الله يصبحك بالخير ابو مروان  
اول شيء صحة النومه  
ثاني شيء على هوا ماعلمتنا انو المجنون صارلوا تقريبا اربع ساعات موقادر يكسر 148.00 وهيا مستوى تصحيح 38 فيبو وكمان نقطة مقاومه قويه على شارت الديلي  
ومؤشراته تظهر تشبع في عمليات الشراء وكمان بالنظر للين والاتسرليني كمان مؤشراته تظهر تشبع عملية الشراء  
اقصد انو ممكن تكون مناطق بيع حلوه على الاقل لحدود 146.00 او 145 يعني بين هالرقمين  
وش رايك  
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## saud33

ابو مروان  الزوج  السويدي  ماهو عندي

----------


## MHD Loai

ولا انا ... 
كمان ما عندي هاد الزوج

----------


## franco195

مو عندى

----------


## aljameel

هذا النموذج مدعوم بالموجات كتحليل متوقع وطبعا اشياء اخرى تدعم النزول كمؤاشرات الان نحن المهم اكتشاف نموذج يدعمه تحليل موجي ومن بعدها ندعمه في باقي المؤاشرات نتكلم بها في وقت اخر المهم نتعلم الاساس ومنها ننطلق ومن بعدها مؤشر يدعم مؤشر وهكذا حتى تصل لقناعة 
انه تحليلك فوق 70% بالبداية تجرب على الديمو ومن بعدها تدخل على الحقيقي 
مثلا انا وضعت توصية او غيري المفروض تقتنع بها ولو 10% وفوق طبعا بمعرفة ومنها تطور مهاراتك ابداء احلل الجميل اعطى توصية كيف وماكيف حتى اصل لنتيجه مقبوله وتتطور النتيجة لجيد وبعدها جيد جدا حتى نصل للمتاز وسوبر ممتاز والباقي عليكم 
اوكي شباب انا بتعم معكم لاجل في نفسي سأتكلم فيما بعد بأذن الله  
طابقو الشارت المرفق بالسعر الحالي يمكن فتحه المهم على الديلي 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المفروض استغليتم المجنون بدون تنبيه نحن قلنا بالبدايههدفه 148 ونراقب من بعدها هل يواصل صعود ولا ينزل 
هو وصل 147.94 مايحتاج توصية الهاي الستوب والهدف القناعة 40 او 50 نقطة خير وبركة لو واصل نزول اقدم الستوب واراقب وهكذا لانه احتمال ينزل يصحح ويبني موجه صاعدة لها هدف اعلى من الهاي ولو ارتد من اي نقطة  اكون انا حامي نفسي بتقديم الستوب وهكذا طبعا الان لا الدخول الا كمغامر والستوب من نقطة دخولك لايتعدى 20 نقطة وبس ينزل اقدم الستوب لنقطة الدخول وكل نزول اقدم الستوب وهكذا ومنها نستفيد ونشرح به اذا كان بيصحح اوكي 
الدخول استغلال صعود ودخول بيع ووضع الستوب اولا للاحاطة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون

----------


## franco195

ماذا عن الدولار ين بو مروان 
نزول ؟؟؟ 
هل ترى هذه نقطه مناسبه للشراء

----------


## aljameel

كل من يفتح على المجنون فريم الساعة ويضع الفيبو من القمة 150.73 والقاع اللو اليوم 143.03 
اوكي ونراقب مجرد وصل لل 61 هو والله اعلم بيكون موجه صاعده اهدافها سنراقب ونحكم على الاهداف 
طبعا اهداف اليوم انا وضعتها 145.20 بعدها 146.20 و 147 و148 انا توقعت يصعد لل 61 حتى يتاكد ناء موجه صاعده طبعا ليس شرط الوصول لل 61 كشرط بناء موجه صاعده هي توقعات مبنيه على ماقبله اوكي 
الان خلونا بالمجنون صعد لل 61 وارتد منها نراقب النقطة التي تليه 50 
ورسم فيبو من اللو اليوم 143.03 للقمة اليوم 147.94 ونراقب التصحيح لو كان هناك تصحيح للمجنون اوكي  
اعملو الشارتان منفصله  ونتابع كسر نقطة متوقع التي يليها وهكذا التصحيح ممكن 38 وممكن 50 نراقب

----------


## aljameel

يااخوان صعب نراقب الكل واحد واحد اوكي وانا باي فرصة انوه بما اراه مناسب لباقي العملات ونراقبها جميعا

----------


## aljameel

الان نقطتان 147.30 و 147 نراقبهم لونزل تحتهم نراقب مابعدهم

----------


## saud33

يعني تقصد لما يوصل نقطه 146.01 تقريبا 
صح علي ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

المتوقع لو بيصحح نزول 146 ومنها يرتد ولاكن احتمال ينزل تحتها لل 50 تقريبا 145.40 اوكي  
ونقطة اخرى مراقبة الكيبل الاثنين تقريبا نفس الاتجاه  
الكيبل انا اليوم قلت عنده هدف 1.5350 لل 1.5370 هو وصل 1.5347 ولاكن اهدافه قائمه حتى اللحضه 1.5370 و 1.5410 والله اعلم هو المفروض اذا بينزل ينزل من 5375 تقريبا الان صعب الحكم عليه هل اكتفى بالصعود او لا مثلا انا عن نفسي ماادخل عكس الاتجاه الا على بينه واضحه  
والله مرات شمعة 5 دقائق مايقارب 100 نقطة اما اقل منها او اكثر فأنا مكشوف بلحضه يعلقني او يضرب الستوب كل ماتكون مع الموجه افضل  
الان انا قلت دخول بيع للمجنون كمغامر ووضع الستوب قريب وتقديم الستوب وللامانه غلط هذا اركب الموجه افضل مااكون لا اعرف هل هي نزول ولا صعود لانه حتى اللحضه لم يتاكد لنا التصحيح احتمال يصعد فوق 148 عند 149 ومن بعدها يصحح لا تعرف واحتمال بينزل يصحح المقصد هو المراقبة ولا لا ادخل عكس الاتجاه 
مثلا اضع توصية واقول بيع من السعر الحالي والستوب الهاي اليوم بصراحه توصية ان نجحت بالحظ وانا ضرب الستوب اقول معاليش ياشباب انضرب الستوب وخيرها في غيرها  
والله هذه امانه فالانسان لا يعرف ضروف الاخرين ممكن هذا مايملك او مال ايتام او شاب بيبني مستقبله او متسلف لتحسين الوضع او او للاخر 
انا بكتب بضميري مااراه واكون متاكد كشارت مبني على تحليل على الاقل توقع النجاح فوق 80% 
وبستوب صغير وبأذن الله مع الايام تتعرفو على الستوب الكبير وكيف ممكن تتحول الموجه لان عندها مجال استوب كبير والله من وراء القصد 
انا مااكتبه هو ماتعلمته بالممارسه والخبرة المتواضعة وضميري بالاول فأنا محاسب امام الله قبل كل البشر 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> يعني تقصد لما يوصل نقطه 146.01 تقريبا 
> صح علي ابو مروان

 صح بس النقطة بالتمام اكون كذاب دائما تتوقع تقريبيا صعب النقطة بالظبط  
وخاصة البرامج تختلف بالاسعار يوم الجمعة عندي برنامج فرق 17 نقطة وبرنامج اخرى بيقول نزل مايقارب 50 نقطة واثنان اخرين بيقولو مانزل فاي واحد منهم تصدق فدائما اعمل على كذا برنامج كديمو لتاكيد السعر 
انا مثلا ارى الهدف 100 اقول ماارى بالتمام ودائما اكتب + - تقريبا  
اقدر اضع الهدف ناقص مثلا 70 طبعا بيوصل لها ويتعدها واقول لاوصل للهدف  
عمري ماغيرت بالهدف الا نادرا اذا فيه شكك لايتعدى 10 نقاط واكتب متوقع  فرضا من 70 لل 100 واترك الخيار لكم بالجني  
ماقصدت به النقطة 100% صعب جدا نحن نتعامل تماثلي وليس دجتل اوكي

----------


## aljameel

شايفين المجنون ارتد وقلت انه غلط دخولنا بالاساس داخلين عكس الاتجاه فاكيد في منكم خسر كم نقطة  
بس ممتاز لتاكيد الدخول الغلط وعكس الاتجاه درس اوكي

----------


## لبنان

> المتوقع لو بيصحح نزول 146 ومنها يرتد ولاكن احتمال ينزل تحتها لل 50 تقريبا 145.40 اوكي  
> ونقطة اخرى مراقبة الكيبل الاثنين تقريبا نفس الاتجاه  
> الكيبل انا اليوم قلت عنده هدف 1.5350 لل 1.5370 هو وصل 1.5347 ولاكن اهدافه قائمه حتى اللحضه 1.5370 و 1.5410 والله اعلم هو المفروض اذا بينزل ينزل من 5375 تقريبا الان صعب الحكم عليه هل اكتفى بالصعود او لا مثلا انا عن نفسي ماادخل عكس الاتجاه الا على بينه واضحه  
> والله مرات شمعة 5 دقائق مايقارب 100 نقطة اما اقل منها او اكثر فأنا مكشوف بلحضه يعلقني او يضرب الستوب كل ماتكون مع الموجه افضل  
> الان انا قلت دخول بيع للمجنون كمغامر ووضع الستوب قريب وتقديم الستوب وللامانه غلط هذا اركب الموجه افضل مااكون لا اعرف هل هي نزول ولا صعود لانه حتى اللحضه لم يتاكد لنا التصحيح احتمال يصعد فوق 148 عند 149 ومن بعدها يصحح لا تعرف واحتمال بينزل يصحح المقصد هو المراقبة ولا لا ادخل عكس الاتجاه 
> مثلا اضع توصية واقول بيع من السعر الحالي والستوب الهاي اليوم بصراحه توصية ان نجحت بالحظ وانا ضرب الستوب اقول معاليش ياشباب انضرب الستوب وخيرها في غيرها  
> والله هذه امانه فالانسان لا يعرف ضروف الاخرين ممكن هذا مايملك او مال ايتام او شاب بيبني مستقبله او متسلف لتحسين الوضع او او للاخر 
> انا بكتب بضميري مااراه واكون متاكد كشارت مبني على تحليل على الاقل توقع النجاح فوق 80% 
> وبستوب صغير وبأذن الله مع الايام تتعرفو على الستوب الكبير وكيف ممكن تتحول الموجه لان عندها مجال استوب كبير والله من وراء القصد 
> ...

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله معلمنا ابو مروان جزاك الله خير على ما تقدمه لاخوانك يا ريت بتعطينا طرف الخيط في رصد اليورو ين ولك الشكر حيث تذبذبه  كبير والسبريد صغير ليس كالمجنون  يعني على الفريمات الصغيرة ممكن نستفيد منو كثير باذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله معلمنا ابو مروان جزاك الله خير على ما تقدمه لاخوانك يا ريت بتعطينا طرف الخيط في رصد اليورو ين ولك الشكر حيث تذبذبه كبير والسبريد صغير ليس كالمجنون يعني على الفريمات الصغيرة ممكن نستفيد منو كثير باذن الله

 الفريمات الصغيرة بصراحة الاعتماد عليها غلط  
اليورو ين انا قلت متوقع هدف 131 اصلا لتاكيد بناء موجه صاعدة لابد من الصعود لل 61 الي هي 131 نراقب 131 لو صعد فوقها متوقع 132 اما ارتداد من 131 او 132 
كل قروب الين تقريبا بيبنو موجه صاعدة الوحيد الذي لم يتاكد اليورو ين تاكيد بناء الموجه وصول السعر 131 او قبله بكم نقطه على شان كذا انا بقول رايح 131 اوكي

----------


## aljameel

افتحو اليورو ين فريم الاربع ساعات  
انا متوقع لليورو ين 132 بصراحه ومنها يبدى التصحيح توقعي مبني تحليل ساتكلم به  
المهم افتحو فريم 4 ساعات القمة 134.80 والقاع اللو اليوم 126.96  
والان ساشرح توقعي ليش بيروح لل 132 مبني على ايش توقع او تحليل  
اوكي بس تفتحو اكتبو اوكي

----------


## فوركسر

استاذنا العزيز في توصية ثانية قالوا اذا وصل 130.50 نبيع 
وانا بعت لما كان 59 
ويش تنصحني اسوي فيها ؟
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## saud33

فتحت الشارت معك

----------


## aljameel

> استاذنا العزيز في توصية ثانية قالوا اذا وصل 130.50 نبيع 
> وانا بعت لما كان 59 
> ويش تنصحني اسوي فيها ؟
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 اخي قلنا الستوب 20 نقطة اما تغلق او تنتظر نزول وتغلق متوقع 148 و 149 كل شي جائز وممكن مثللما قلت والله اعلم

----------


## فوركسر

شكرا لك يا الغالي 
راح انتظر شوي واشوف

----------


## aljameel

لو تلاحضو النزول مابين نقاط الفيبو من البداية كسر بشمعة ليموزين اقصد طويلة وبعدها نفس الشي 38 و ال 50 اوكي اي كسر بشمعة ليموزين او اختراق في حال الصعود فتوقع 90% بيرجع بيغطي الكسر او الاختراق  
شوفو الشمعات وانتم تعرفو هل يصعد ولا لا الله اعلم بس كمعطيات بتقول بيصعد بيغطي شمعة كسر 23 هل يصعد هذا ما نراقبه لو صعد فوق 131 متوقع 132 اوكي واضح الشرح

----------


## aljameel

للمعلومية انا معي الكيبل والمجنون واليورو ين لم اغلق حتى الان

----------


## saud33

حلو  ابو مروان  طيب  مافيه ترند هابط مخترق  بعد  129.60 
اللي هو ترند هابط من الهاي  على اربع ساعات

----------


## abo so3od

السلام عليكم اخوي انا بيع المجنون  147.60 
هل تظنه سيصعد ام سينزل  
وكمان AUDUSD انا بيعه من 0.7643  
هل تظنه سيصعد ام سينزل

----------


## aljameel

> حلو ابو مروان طيب مافيه ترند هابط مخترق بعد 129.60 
> اللي هو ترند هابط من الهاي على اربع ساعات

 حلو ياحلو سبقتني عليه انا كنت بأذكره كيف تاكدت الصعود بعد 130 لل 131 ها انت ذكرته  
طبعا هذا يدعم الصعود وتاكيد بناء موجه صاعدة بأذن الله 
للمعلومية الترندات مهمه لا تغفلو عنها مرات الواحد يحتار فالترند يساعد على تحديد الاتجاه طبعا بنسبة مقبولة من اهم المؤاشرات بعد التحليل ومؤاشرات اخرى هو احدهم والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للمجنون والله اعلم بااختراق 149.50 الهاي متوقع 152.50 لل 153 والله اعلم  
متى يصلهم الله اعلم هل ينزل ثم يصعد او يواصل صعود صعب الحكم عليه ولاكن نراقب الان 148 لو صعد فوقها وواصل صعود لل 149 تتوقعو اي شي ممكن هذا لمن باع والله اعلم المهم مراقبة 148 تحتها او فوقها طبعا مو مائة بالمائةة تزيد قليلا او تنقص كم نقطه معك من 1 لل 20 نقطة طبيعي فوقها اعمل حسابك انا نقاط توقع ممكن اصيب وممكن اخطى والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

وقت مستقطع تعبت من الكتابه دقائق

----------


## saud33

خذ راحتك والله يجزاك عنا كل خير

----------


## aljameel

الان وصلنا لل 61 تاكدت بناء الموجه لليورو ين فوق61 متوقع مزيد من الصعود لل 76 والله اعلم المحك هو فوق 61 او تحتها نفس الشي للمجنون والله اعلم اما كموجه تاكدت بناءها كموجه صاعدة والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

أسف اقصد اليورو ين وصل لل 50 فوقها او تحتها وليس 61 انا تلخبطت بينه والمجنون

----------


## aljameel

شايفين الكيبل وين واقف او ارتد من الترند ان كان على الديلي او 4 ساعات هنا اما يخترق او يرتد منها اوكي هذا شارت وقلت ان الترند من ضمن المؤاشرات التي يعتمد عليها فرضا احترت بعدم الصعود للهدف فاعرف السبب هنا احدد الاسبا ب ولاكن متوقع الاختراق وبشمعة ليموزين 
يعني صعود قوي متى الله اعلم 
اليوم او غدا الله اعلم نراقب ونحكم

----------


## aljameel

وهذا شارت للمجنون كترند  
امايصعد للترند العلوي ومنها بناء الموجه 
او ينزل ليرتد من الترند السفلي وبناء موجه صاعدة هدفها الترند العلوي والاغلاق فوقها او الارتداد منها وبناء موجه دافعة اخرى هي 4 و 5 
الترند السفلي تقريبا 146 وهو تصحيح للصعود من 148 التصحيح يكون 38% 
لو صعد بدون نزول للترند العلوي وارتد فقيس اما يكون 50 او 61 انا ماقسته  
القياس عليكم وتعرف التصحيح اين ينتهي كموجه دافعه بالحالتين ارسم الشارت وراقب واستفيد صعود وهبوط كترند وكموجه من يجيد التعامل معه على الاقل 500 نقطة وفوق بأذن الله  
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الان كتوقع للمجنون الذهاب لل 76% ومنها يرتد كفيبو ويبداء التصحيح كموجه  
وكترند متوقع يصعد للترند العلوي ويرتد منه ويصحح منه لل الترند السفلي  
وكموجه دافعه صغيره بتصعد به ولاكن احتمال تمتد للترند العلوي 
هذه معطيات الصعود بشرط نكون فوق 61% ومتوقع الصعود لل 76 % الي هي الترند العلوي 
الترند عند 148.80 والفيبو 76% تقريبا نفس الشي 
نراقب ونحكم والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

لو صعد المجنون لل 148.80 متوقع التصحيح عند 50% 
لو نزل من 148 متوقع التصحيح عند 38% 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

وهذا شارت لليورو ين

----------


## franco195

بو مروان سؤالى صعب شويه يا ريت تستحملنى 
انا فاتح صفقتين فى المجنون واحده بيع عند 147.56
والتانيه شراء عند 147.94 
اعمل ايه اقفل البيع عند كام والشراء عند كام  
اعتزر مره اخرى ....

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان سؤالى صعب شويه يا ريت تستحملنى 
> انا فاتح صفقتين فى المجنون واحده بيع عند 147.56
> والتانيه شراء عند 147.94 
> اعمل ايه اقفل البيع عند كام والشراء عند كام  
> اعتزر مره اخرى ....

 ارجع للخلف بالصفحة السابقة واضع شارت وشارح معه وبعده بالنسبه للمجنون  
وبأذن الله ستغلق الاثنين بربح

----------


## لبنان

متابعين معك يا غالي الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## aljameel

اخي لو نزل وواصل نزول راقب 146 متوقع ارتداد منها واغلاق البيع بعد المراقبه  
من بعدها هيصعد بأذن الله لل 149 تقريبا ومن بعد مراقبه اغلق الشراء  
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

واليورو ين متوقع ارتداد من 50% والله اعلم  
لاتصدق حتى تراقب 
كلها اجتهادات وتوقعات حسب المعطيات التي امامي

----------


## franco195

:015: الله يكرمك ويبارك فى عمرك بو مروان ويزيدك من وسع  
بجد الواحد من غيرك مكنش عارف هيعمل ايه  
الله يجزيك عنا خير.. :Asvc:

----------


## altamo7

يا سلام كل هذي الدروس بالليل وحنا نايمين يا معلم :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:

----------


## aljameel

هلا معاليش نمت شوي ريحت 
المهم الان المجنون واليورو ين نازلين طبعا قس مابين القاع والقمة الجديدة التي عملها الان واعطوني كم الهدف

----------


## aljameel

شارت لليورو ين فريم الساعة 
اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

----------


## aljameel

كهدف امامي للمجنون متوقع والله اعلم 146.80 تقريبا واحتمال يزيد عنه

----------


## aljameel

وكوتوصية تضع الستوب 147.60 او اقل بكم نقطة 
والهدف 146.80 
من السعر الحالي 147.40 
والله اعلم  
للتجربه وطبقو على ذلك

----------


## saud33

اليورو  ين لو ارتد من نقطو 50 فيبو يكون ممتاز لانه راح  يكمل نموذج راس وكتفين  بوصوله للنقطه 50 تقريبا

----------


## aljameel

هذا الشارت للموجه كتوقع نزول فريم 5 دقائق 
الستوب هي 4 اوكي  
اجتهاد يصيب ويخطى  ولاكن كما هو متوقع نزول   
فريم 5 دقائق يعتبر فيه نوع من المغامرة لانه بلحضه ممكن يصعد ال 20 نقطة فدائما الافضل الفريم الساعة وفوق  
انا سأضعه للتجربه

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين لو ارتد من نقطو 50 فيبو يكون ممتاز لانه راح يكمل نموذج راس وكتفين بوصوله للنقطه 50 تقريبا

 طلب خاص  
معاليش طلب ارفق شارت موضح عليه الكلام  
لتعم الفائدة

----------


## saud33

والله يابو مروان ما اعرف  ارفق  شارت ولا انت تامر

----------


## aljameel

فرضا لو ارتد وصعد المجنون كم يكون الهدف كصاعد تقريبا 148.65 بااختراق الهاي 
وهنا الخوف كثير من الاخوان يقول نقاط ومضاربه على 5 دقائق 
الان المجنون اما يصعد للهدف 148.65 
او الهدف النازل 146.80 
هنا الخبرة تلعب دورها قبل لا  افكر بالدخول ابحث هل فيه مسببات تمنع النزول كترند وغيره او كذلك الصعود 
طبعا اشياء كثيرة فاعشان ابحث عن مسببات يكون تحرك من سعره فريم الساعة يعطيك المجال والوقت وهدف اكبر
وضحت الصورة 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

هذا ماتوقعته شفتم كيف صعد الفريم الصغير يلعب الحظ والخبرة فيه اكثر دائما البحث بالفريم الاكبر ساعة 4 يوم  
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الان اليورو ين بأختراق الترند صاعد كهدف 131.35 تقريبا  
طبعا امامه ترند 4 ساعات  ولاكن اتوقع الاختراق بأذن الله

----------


## lord eva

استاذ  ابو مروان شكرا كتير لجهودك انا متابع معك كلشي اليوم خطوة بخطوة 
والحمد لله تعلمنا الكثير من حضرتك 
بس بنفس الوقت عم حاول جرب اعمل شي لحالي 
فطلع معي وهالحكي الساعة 11 باليل انو الكيبل رح ينزل مع افتتاح طوكيو لل280 ويرجع يرتد لل 330 
ومنها ينزل لل 250 بحدود الساعة 10 الصبح وبعدين يكفي طلوع ويطير
بس انتزعت الخطة وما نزل الا لل 294 وهلا طالع بقا في امل يرجع ينزل لل 250 +-10ولا خلص طالع طالع ...
وشكرا كتير عوقتك استاذي العزيز ....

----------


## aljameel

> استاذ ابو مروان شكرا كتير لجهودك انا متابع معك كلشي اليوم خطوة بخطوة 
> والحمد لله تعلمنا الكثير من حضرتك 
> بس بنفس الوقت عم حاول جرب اعمل شي لحالي 
> فطلع معي وهالحكي الساعة 11 باليل انو الكيبل رح ينزل مع افتتاح طوكيو لل280 ويرجع يرتد لل 330 
> ومنها ينزل لل 250 بحدود الساعة 10 الصبح وبعدين يكفي طلوع ويطير
> بس انتزعت الخطة وما نزل الا لل 294 وهلا طالع بقا في امل يرجع ينزل لل 250 +-10ولا خلص طالع طالع ...
> وشكرا كتير عوقتك استاذي العزيز ....

 اخي ممكن وبااختراق الو الان بتشوف 285  
انا ضد ركب عكس الاتجاه العام الكيبل له هدف بالاساس وارتد من الترند وليس الهدف 
فأنت تتوقع باي لحضه بيرجع وبسرعة الصاروخ لان مجرد يفكر بالاختراق هايكون والله اعلم  
بشمعة ليموزين الترند قوي على الديلي ولاكن يدعم الاختراق والله اعلم قوة الموجه الدافعة 
فكل شي متوقع وممكن يرتد مرة اخرى من الترند 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين متوقع نزول اما أن يحضر لشمعة اختراق ليموزين او غيره 
وصل السعر قريب من الهاي ب 6 نقاط الاختراق يتم بعزم اقوى مثلا خلع باب تاخذ مسافة للوراء وتهجم 
هكذا الختراق لو كان الباب من ورق لاتحتاج عزم موجه صغيرة تخترقه 
هذه امثله 
ساذهب للفطور واعود دقائق

----------


## lord eva

عل راسي اخي ابو مروان انا معك بكل شي اكيد  بس الفكرة اني كنت استفاد من التذبذب بالفترة الاسيوية ولو بخمسين او ستين نقطة وخاصة انو بالفترة الاسيوية الكيبل تاريخيا ما بيتحرك باكتر من 70 80 نقطة بالرانج واستفدت والحمد لله اكيد انا ما بطلعلي شي قدامك بس .. محاولات مبتدئ... :Big Grin:  واحيانا كتيرة عم تزبط معي بالفترة الاسيوية  وشبه يوميا 50 نقطة واحيانا بتحرك معو بالتجاهين وبحصل 100  وبالنهاية منكم نتعلم  وشكرا كتير...  مع حبي وتقديري

----------


## paon

صباح الخير
ما شاء الله مدرسة.. بارك الله بعلمك
بنتابع عسى نستفيد من خبرتك

----------


## paon

هل تعتقد امكانية تصحيح المجنون هبوطا الى 38 فايبو عند 146.00 ؟
مع الشكر

----------


## aljameel

> عل راسي اخي ابو مروان انا معك بكل شي اكيد   بس الفكرة اني كنت استفاد من التذبذب بالفترة الاسيوية ولو بخمسين او ستين نقطة وخاصة انو بالفترة الاسيوية الكيبل تاريخيا ما بيتحرك باكتر من 70 80 نقطة بالرانج واستفدت والحمد لله اكيد انا ما بطلعلي شي قدامك بس .. محاولات مبتدئ... واحيانا كتيرة عم تزبط معي بالفترة الاسيوية  وشبه يوميا 50 نقطة واحيانا بتحرك معو بالتجاهين وبحصل 100  وبالنهاية منكم نتعلم  وشكرا كتير...   مع حبي وتقديري

 اخي معك كل الحق بما تقوله 
انا من واقع تجارب مريره كنت اطمع ب 50 واقل ومرات تنقلب على رأسي 
خذ هذه النكته قصة 
مرة من المرات السوق حركته بطيئه فممكن تاخذ منه 30 لل 50 نقطة 
دخلت بعقد كبير هدفي صافي نقاط 30 نقطة لل 50 
سبحان الله مااختار الا المجنون تك تك الخسارة وصلت 24 او 26 لا اتذكر والله من القهر  
رفضت اقفل بخسارة ولا ارغب اشوفه قلت اتركه بينزل وو ضعت الاغلاق نقطة الدخول على أمل ينزل وما ابي ربح بس رأس المال طبعا اكيد مارجن  
السبب شمعة بلحضه غير متوقعه 70 او 90 نقطة شمعة 5 دقائق المهم بخلال 12 دقيقة مرتفع 150 لل 170 نقطة لا واضع استوب ولا غيره السوق بطئي الحركة مطمئن 
ونفس الشي مع الكيبل قفلت بخسارة فوق 18  
طبعا السبب اكيد كنت عكس الاتجاه والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> هل تعتقد امكانية تصحيح المجنون هبوطا الى 38 فايبو عند 146.00 ؟
> مع الشكر

 اخي اذا نزل من ال 148 والله اعلم بيصحح عند 146 تقريبا  
ولاكن فيه احتمال يصعد لل 148.80 لل 149 سنراقب انا وضعت شارت وشرحت به  
ممكن الرجوع له بالصفحة السابقة وهذه الصفحة والاطلاع على الاجتهاد والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

شايفين شمعة الا ختراق لليورو ين ليموزين على  5 دقائق وارتد من الترند سيحاول اما يخترق او يرجع لدربه والله اعلم ولو اني مع الاختراق واتوقعه والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> عل راسي اخي ابو مروان انا معك بكل شي اكيد   بس الفكرة اني كنت استفاد من التذبذب بالفترة الاسيوية ولو بخمسين او ستين نقطة وخاصة انو بالفترة الاسيوية الكيبل تاريخيا ما بيتحرك باكتر من 70 80 نقطة بالرانج واستفدت والحمد لله اكيد انا ما بطلعلي شي قدامك بس .. محاولات مبتدئ... واحيانا كتيرة عم تزبط معي بالفترة الاسيوية  وشبه يوميا 50 نقطة واحيانا بتحرك معو بالتجاهين وبحصل 100  وبالنهاية منكم نتعلم  وشكرا كتير...   مع حبي وتقديري

 سابلغك ما ذا فعلت بعد انتهاء المهمه ان هيا اخذ منها 100 و لا 30 وسابلغك بها انتظر دقائق

----------


## lord eva

> اخي معك كل الحق بما تقوله 
> انا من واقع تجارب مريره كنت اطمع ب 50 واقل ومرات تنقلب على رأسي 
> خذ هذه النكته قصة 
> مرة من المرات السوق حركته بطيئه فممكن تاخذ منه 30 لل 50 نقطة 
> دخلت بعقد كبير هدفي صافي نقاط 30 نقطة لل 50 
> سبحان الله مااختار الا المجنون تك تك الخسارة وصلت 24 او 26 لا اتذكر والله من القهر  
> رفضت اقفل بخسارة ولا ارغب اشوفه قلت اتركه بينزل وو ضعت الاغلاق نقطة الدخول على أمل ينزل وما ابي ربح بس رأس المال طبعا اكيد مارجن  
> السبب شمعة بلحضه غير متوقعه 70 او 90 نقطة شمعة 5 دقائق المهم بخلال 12 دقيقة مرتفع 150 لل 170 نقطة لا واضع استوب ولا غيره السوق بطئي الحركة مطمئن 
> ونفس الشي مع الكيبل قفلت بخسارة فوق 18  
> طبعا السبب اكيد كنت عكس الاتجاه والله اعلم

 على راسي والله ابو مروان اكيد رح اخد حزري كتير لما بكون عكس التيار 
وشكرا عالنصيحة يا غالي.. 
معك انا ..........

----------


## aljameel

اخي lord eva شوف هذه تاتي مع الخبرة طبعا من بعد لدغات اتت الخبرة 
الكيبل له هدق 1.5370 و 1.5410 توقعت اختراق الترند بشمعة من فئة 50 نقطة وفوق  
دخلت من 1.4324 والستوب 1.5300  
هو اخترق والان صاعد بأذن الله كما هو متوقع  فأنا مع الاتجاه وليس عكسه راكب الموجه نسبة النجاح اكبر  تقريبا بالضعف ولو كانت بتوقع اختراق واحتمال مايخترق ويرتد  
فمعي الان 25 نقطة وقدمت الستوب لنقطة الدخول + السبيرد

----------


## فريد زيزو

ابو مروان اسعد الله صباحك
ممكن تشوف اليورو ايه احواله وهل سيصل إلى نقطة 1.3500  ؟
لأنى عامل صفقة بيع  :Hands:

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم 
ابو مروان 
هل من الممكن ان تطلعني على توصياتك لهذا اليوم 
انا لست متابع معكم باستمرار ولذلك لم استطع فهم بعض المشاركات السابقة

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان اسعد الله صباحك  ممكن تشوف اليورو ايه احواله وهل سيصل إلى نقطة 1.3500 ؟  لأنى عامل صفقة بيع

 حتى اللحضه الي شايفه صاعد لل 580  تقريبا وصل لها ممكن لو نزل بشرط مايصعد ممكن لل 550 او اقل بشي بسيط والله اعلم راقب والله كريم  
الاتجاه العام صاعد للمعلومية حتى اللحضه والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> ابو مروان 
> هل من الممكن ان تطلعني على توصياتك لهذا اليوم 
> انا لست متابع معكم باستمرار ولذلك لم استطع فهم بعض المشاركات السابقة

 افا ابو راما  
راقب معنا المجنون واليورو ين بنحاول ندخل بهم بس ينوى التصحيح وناخذ منهم بالنزول والصعود بأذن الله

----------


## فريد زيزو

> حتى اللحضه الي شايفه صاعد لل 580  تقريبا وصل لها ممكن لو نزل بشرط مايصعد ممكن لل 550 او اقل بشي بسيط والله اعلم راقب والله كريم  
> الاتجاه العام صاعد للمعلومية حتى اللحضه والله اعلم

 
شكرا بو مروان وبارك الله فيك
ومتابعينك طوال اليوم يا غالى

----------


## lord eva

اصول والله يا ابو مروان ... اصول ... منكم نتعلم ... وكل يوم عن يوم عم نصير احسن واحسن ... صدق اول تلت اسابيع الي بالفوركس ... تعلمت اهم تلت دروس ... وهني 1-عدم التسرع (خسرت نص رصيدي بيومين ) 2- عدم الخوف (لانو صارت كل صفقة بتشهي القلب بس خفت كتير من اني اخسر المصاري وضليت شي اسبوع ما فوت بصفقات ) 3- فتت عالسوق وضاعفت راس المال مرتين بيومين وعقودي كلها ميكرو  فطمعت وفتت بعقد كبير كتير وخسرت 80 نقطة وكان الدرس التالت _ لا للطمع _ والحمد لله من وقتها حاطط هالاشيا قدام عيوني وماشي ... ومن احسن لاحسن...وكتير اوقات بوقع باخطاء بس الحمد لله نتائجها كتير جيدة  على صعيد اني عم اتعلم  ومتل ما قلتلك (منكم نتعلم ).. :Asvc:

----------


## aBoRaMa

> افا ابو راما  
> راقب معنا المجنون واليورو ين بنحاول ندخل بهم بس ينوى التصحيح وناخذ منهم بالنزول والصعود بأذن الله

 انا افكر اطلب اليورو ين اما عند 130 او 129.5 ولست متاكد من قرار هل هو صائب ام لا... فما رايك 
وكذلك وضعت طلب  شراء  للكيبل عند 1.5290 والهدف 1.5555  ... فما رايك؟

----------


## aljameel

متوقع ارتداد للمجنون واليورو ين من اراد دخول شراء يدخل ويضع الستب من 20 لل 30  
مغامرة بس كشارت بقولو صاعدين والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

لحضه شباب الا بيرتدو كذا بنخاف رغم المؤاشرات بيقولو صاعدين

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين شايف فيه 150 نقطة وخائف منه بصراحه اخاف يعكس بالرغم المؤاشرات بتقول طالع واغلق شمعة 4 ساعات فوق ترند وووو

----------


## aljameel

نفس الشي المجنون من 100 لل 150 نقطه المهم من اراد يدخل كمغامر وستوب صغير 20 لل 30 نقطة  وعقد صغير انتم احرار

----------


## aljameel

وقوف غريب لاصعود ولا هبوط كانهم ينتظرو شي

----------


## aljameel

انا شايف هدف لليورو ين 134 كيف يصل له الله اعلم هل يصعد مباشره له اما يصعد لل 132 ويرتد ويكون موجه صاعة ويذهب له نراقب

----------


## aljameel

شارت اليورو ين بالمشاركة رقم 7908 
موضح الهدف الترند العلوي والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

تفووووووووو عليك يليورو ين

----------


## Momtaz

صباح الخير على الجميع  
مالك ابو مروان شكلوا هاليورو ين معصبك  
تعرف سوق يوم الثلاثاء يكون عكس توقعك او بالغالب يجننك لتاخذ منوا فرصه لانو يقضيها تصحيح يطلع خمسين وينزل خمسين وانت اكبر العافين ولا شو رايك  
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير على الجميع  
> مالك ابو مروان شكلوا هاليورو ين معصبك  
> تعرف سوق يوم الثلاثاء يكون عكس توقعك او بالغالب يجننك لتاخذ منوا فرصه لانو يقضيها تصحيح يطلع خمسين وينزل خمسين وانت اكبر العافين ولا شو رايك  
> يعطيك العافيه

 شايف اليورو ين صاعد لل 132 وممكن134 كيف يصلها لا اعرف ممكن يصعد لل 132 وينزل او يواصل لل 134 الله اعلم 
وممكن يكتفى صعود عند 131 وينزل يصحح ولاكن المعطيات امامي كتحليل بيقول طالع  
اغلاق شمعة اربع ساعات فوق الترند يدعم الصعود هل يصعد الله اعلم اما ينزل ويصحح 
فانا حاط عيني عليه شراء وبستوب صغير والله يرزقنا جميعا 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

ونفس الشي المجنون

----------


## aBoRaMa

هذا تصوري لليورو ين وقد اكون مخطأ

----------


## aljameel

> هذا تصوري لليورو ين وقد اكون مخطأ

 شايف الهدف 134 هو الي شايفه الان قبله تقريبا 132 هل يصعد ولا ينزل ويصحح ثم يصعد 
الله اعلم

----------


## aBoRaMa

الشيء اللي يضعف الشارت اللي اضفته ان قاع النموذج او الراس المقلوب متشكل بزاوية حادة اما لو كان مستدير لكان اكثر موثوقية

----------


## Momtaz

الله يرزقك يا ابو مروان  
ويوفقك في هاليورو ين

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   والله اعلم انها فرصة جيده جدا  بأذن الله نتوفق بها   USD SEK  الدولار سويدي  السعر الحالي  7.855  والله اعلم متوقع نزول كهدف رأس وكتفين مقلوب  مايقارب 1400 نقطة  البيع فوق 7.880 متوقع يصعد لها لل 7.900 لو واصل صعود فوق 7.900 يفضل مراقبته  اخاف يضرب الستوب المهم البيع بالمراقبه  احتمال يصعد لل 8.000 ويرتد  الستوب  7.975  طبعا هدف النموذج مايقارب 1400 نقطة بأذن الله   اهداف كموجه عامة بأذن الله لو نزل  7.650  7.550  7.470  7.420  واهداف اخرى تتضح فيما بعد طبعا هدفنا الرئيسي 1400 نقطة او على الاقل ناخذ منه 1000  يحتاج صبر ومراقبة عند البيع    لا للاستعجال حتى ولو نزل هدفنا كبير بأذن الله  الله يكتب لنا التوفيق  من يرغب بعقد صغير ولايغلق الا عند الف نقطة ولو تاخر بالمدة المهم ربح   وهذا شارت للنموذج الرأس والكتفين

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق الان نزل نحاول بالصعود ندخل فيه بأذن الله

----------


## سيف الله عشرى

اللهم لك الحمد    شكرا يا باشا على الباوند دولار وشكرا ياباشا على اليورو ين لقد اخذت منهم ربحا جميلا جدا  بسبب تحليلك عوض خسارتى التى كانت فى عملة  اليورو دولار ابو الاندال ولقد خرجت من عملة ابو الاندال لما انت قلت تحليلك يوم الاحد لانها فعلا نزلت وكانت هتخرب بيتى اكتر لو استنيت فيها  مش عارف اقولك اية والله يا اخى كتر الله من امثالك ورزقك جنة عرضها السموات والارض باذن الله لمساعدتك لمئات المتداولين  والله والله والله والله انت فنان كبير جدا جدا جدا

----------


## aljameel

> هلا اخي  أسف على التاخير  والله اعلم  المجنون لم يكسر 143.50 وارتد مالم يكسر ها توقع صعود  الكيبل تحت 1.5200 وكسر 1.5090 او 95   فهدفه بأذن الله 1.4980 واحتمال 1.4950  لو صعد فوق 1.5210  يتم الشراء والستوب ضع مايناسبك  هدفه بأذن الله 1.5300  مجرد يلمس 1.5300 او فوقها بنقطة  حضر ورقة وقلم  اهداف بأذن الله  1.5410  1.5470  1.5500  واحتمال 1.5650  والله الموفق   للمشاهدة للجميع  ومن اراد شراء للكيبل لو نزل كل مااقترب من 1.5100  والستوب 1.5090  والهدف بالقناعة الا اذا صعد فوق 1.5210 تمسك به  واضحه المعلومه للجميع من لم تتضح له يسأل واجيبه  والله يرزقنا جميعا  لا احد يقول اليوم اخر يوم ويغلق السوق   والله واعلم من اجمل فرص السوق الان

  

> والله اعلم   الكيبل اهم نقطتان   1.5210 فوقها صعود ولو بنقطة خوفا من فرق الشركات 5 نقاط  1.5090 تحتها نزول ولو بنقطة خوفا من فرق الشركات 5 نقاط  تضعهما الستوبات للشراء والبيع  مااعتقد فيها تعقيد واضحة  والله من يجيد التعامل مع المعلومات المذكوره ثقو تماما بيوم من الايام تكونو محترفين بالتحليل  والله يكتب لكم ولنا التوفيق

   للمشااااااااااااااااهدة   وضعتها يوم الجمعة قبل الاغلاق  الحمد لله 1.5495  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووووووووووووك لمن أستفاد منها  وللمعلومية هدف 1.5650 لل 1.5700 قائم

----------


## franco195

كده ارتد وله لسه يا استذنا ولو ما ارتدش
والارتداد من كام ؟؟

----------


## abo so3od

استاد مايريك .EURJPY 
هل سيصعد ام النزول

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.3494  كان له هدف وذكرته 1.3460 نزل له وارتد منه  سأتكلم عنه بشكل مفصل لكي يستفاد منه   والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.3310 فهو ذاهب لااهداف صعوديه  الكسر نقطة واحدة  الستوب 1.3310   الاهداف بأذن الله  1.3850 \ 1.400 \ 14150  بشرط اختراق 1.3630 بنقطة واحدة  اذا عنده نيت نزول فتكون كالتالي  1.3440 ويرتد منها وهي الاقوى او 1.3333 وهي الاضعف  والله اعلم  والله يرزقنا جميعا

 للمشاااااااهدة والله الموفق  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  السعر وصل 1.3656 الحمد الله  الان عينكم للاهداف الاخرى وخاصة بااختراق 1.3630  والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## franco195

> كده ارتد وله لسه يا استذنا ولو ما ارتدش
> والارتداد من كام ؟؟

 
الكلام على المجنون :Teeth Smile:

----------


## aljameel

> الكلام على المجنون

 ارتد وشبع ارتداد والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

المجنون ارجو الا نتباه من 148.70 متوقع يرتد منها والله اعلم

----------


## ahmadj

يرتد للاسفل عم جميل

----------


## aljameel

الارتداد من 148.70 للمجنون متوقع يذهب به لل150 وفوق والله اعلم وبأختراق 151 صيصعد به والله اعلم   لل 153 و 154.50 لل155  اليورو ين من الصباح ذكرت فوق 132 سيتوجه لل 134 والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

> الارتداد من 148.70 للمجنون متوقع يذهب به لل150 وفوق والله اعلم وبأختراق 151 صيصعد به والله اعلم   لل 153 و 154.50 لل155  اليورو ين من الصباح ذكرت فوق 132 سيتوجه لل 134 والله اعلم   والله الموفق

  
دخلت اليورو ين عند 131 وطلعت عند 131.70 
في رايك ... هل ارجع اشتريه الان عند 131.20؟

----------


## aljameel

> دخلت اليورو ين عند 131 وطلعت عند 131.70 
> في رايك ... هل ارجع اشتريه الان عند 131.20؟

 راقبه عند 130.90 لو ارتد ممكن وضع  الستوب صغير للاحتياط

----------


## aljameel

> هلا اخي  أسف على التاخير  والله اعلم  المجنون لم يكسر 143.50 وارتد مالم يكسر ها توقع صعود  الكيبل تحت 1.5200 وكسر 1.5090 او 95   فهدفه بأذن الله 1.4980 واحتمال 1.4950  لو صعد فوق 1.5210  يتم الشراء والستوب ضع مايناسبك  هدفه بأذن الله 1.5300  مجرد يلمس 1.5300 او فوقها بنقطة  حضر ورقة وقلم  اهداف بأذن الله  1.5410  1.5470  1.5500  واحتمال 1.5650  والله الموفق   للمشاهدة للجميع  ومن اراد شراء للكيبل لو نزل كل مااقترب من 1.5100  والستوب 1.5090  والهدف بالقناعة الا اذا صعد فوق 1.5210 تمسك به  واضحه المعلومه للجميع من لم تتضح له يسأل واجيبه  والله يرزقنا جميعا  لا احد يقول اليوم اخر يوم ويغلق السوق   والله واعلم من اجمل فرص السوق الان

  

> والله اعلم   الكيبل اهم نقطتان   1.5210 فوقها صعود ولو بنقطة خوفا من فرق الشركات 5 نقاط  1.5090 تحتها نزول ولو بنقطة خوفا من فرق الشركات 5 نقاط  تضعهما الستوبات للشراء والبيع  مااعتقد فيها تعقيد واضحة  والله من يجيد التعامل مع المعلومات المذكوره ثقو تماما بيوم من الايام تكونو محترفين بالتحليل  والله يكتب لكم ولنا التوفيق

     

> للمشااااااااااااااااهدة   وضعتها يوم الجمعة قبل الاغلاق  الحمد لله 1.5495  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووووووووووووك لمن أستفاد منها  وللمعلومية هدف 1.5650 لل 1.5700 قائم

 للمشااااااااااهدة والله الموفق 
[/CENTER]

----------


## aBoRaMa

الله كريم

----------


## aanaa

الله يوفق انا  دخلت شراء دولار يورو ان شاء الله يكسب يارب
رايك اخوي متا تتوقع  يقلع والله هو غدار الله يستر منه 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

خذو هالنصيحة دائما ابحث عن الهدف البعيد وريح نفسك ولو بعقد صغير وانساه حتى الهدف   عقد صغير لايؤثر على الحساب جربو وحكم بنفسك وهاهو اليورو دولار يعتبر فرصة استغلال اي نزول وادخل شراء بعقد صغير وانساااه  وخاصة انه اخترق 1.3630 بنقطة ولو نزل تحتها ب 100نقطة المهم علم عليها   واعني مااقول الهدف يعني الهدف بأذن الله ومن ثقة بأذن الله وتذكرو هذا الكلام  فرص بالكوم فاتت عليكم هاهي توصية الكيبل واضحة المعالم من يوم الجمعة قبل الاغلاق  والمجنون واليورو ين بس من امس كم نقطة  والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

اخبار اليورو دولار ايه يا استاذ جميل 
انا داخل شارى من 1.3562 ولغايه دلوقتى خسران اكتر من 70 نقطه 
رايك اطلع من الصفقه بالخساره دى ولا استنى شويه وباذن الله ينزل

----------


## فوركسر

> خذو هالنصيحة دائما ابحث عن الهدف البعيد وريح نفسك ولو بعقد صغير وانساه حتى الهدف   عقد صغير لايؤثر على الحساب جربو وحكم بنفسك وهاهو اليورو دولار يعتبر فرصة استغلال اي نزول وادخل شراء بعقد صغير وانساااه  وخاصة انه اخترق 1.3630 بنقطة ولو نزل تحتها ب 100نقطة المهم علم عليها   واعني مااقول الهدف يعني الهدف بأذن الله ومن ثقة بأذن الله وتذكرو هذا الكلام  فرص بالكوم فاتت عليكم هاهي توصية الكيبل واضحة المعالم من يوم الجمعة قبل الاغلاق  والمجنون واليورو ين بس من امس كم نقطة   والله يرزقنا جميعا

  
اشترينا وعلى الله توكلنا 
ما قصرت يا اتستاذنا القدير

----------


## fesho2

ارجو وضع توصيات بخصوص usdjpy

----------


## راجي البشاير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
صبحكم الله بالخير جميعا

----------


## الحبر الأحمر

> الارتداد من 148.70 للمجنون متوقع يذهب به لل150 وفوق والله اعلم وبأختراق 151 صيصعد به والله اعلم   لل 153 و 154.50 لل155  اليورو ين من الصباح ذكرت فوق 132 سيتوجه لل 134 والله اعلم   والله الموفق

 أخي المجنون كسر 148.70
هل يعني باذن الله نزول

----------


## fesho2

من فضلكم ممكن ادخل اشتري 
usdjpy
الان
ولا ايه تعليقكم

----------


## راجي البشاير

لايفتى ومالك في المدينه 
بالنسبه لي انتظره على 95.50

----------


## fesho2

اعتقد انه ممكن يرتد وميوصلهاش 
دي وجهة نظري 
والله اعلم

----------


## mmhosny

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
عزاء واجب للأخوه المصريين في وفاة الحفيد الأكبر للرئيس محمد حسني مبارك عن عمر 13 سنه بمرض مفاجىء....تعازينا في ابننا محمد علاء مبارك
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون...اللهم اجرنا في مصيبتنا و اخلفنا خيرا" منها..

----------


## hiboo

مساء الخير اخى جميل الله يقويك يارب انا سوت الفيبو  للكيبل على فريم نص ساعة  من القاع 5111 واعلى قمة وصلها اليوم عندى 5512 والسعر واقف تحت 00 هل انا كذا صح

----------


## بدران88

اخي الكريم 
اذا ممكن نظرتك للاسترالي دولار 
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  اليورو ين والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 131.22   انه رايح لل 132.30 اقتانص ووضع استوب صغير من 20 لل 30  من 132.30 والله اعلم متوقع 134 للمراقبه  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون  السعر الحالي  149.04   والله اعلم صاعد بأذن الله 150.50 + -  من بعدها لو اخترق 151 والله اعلم مشواره مفتوح  الستوب  148.60  والله الموفق

----------


## medo_medo

أخى الجميل انا شايف ان اليورو دولا عامل نموذج الرأس و الكتفين المقلوبين و فى امل كبير انه يطلع على القل 200 نقطه انت رأيك ايه؟

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم  هدفه بأذن الله 1.5560 ومن بعدها هدف بأذن الله 1.5650  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أخى الجميل انا شايف ان اليورو دولا عامل نموذج الرأس و الكتفين المقلوبين و فى امل كبير انه يطلع على القل 200 نقطه انت رأيك ايه؟

 ممكن اخي  
انا موصي عليه سأرفع التوصيه 
اذا ممكن انزل الشارت

----------


## aljameel

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.3494  كان له هدف وذكرته 1.3460 نزل له وارتد منه  سأتكلم عنه بشكل مفصل لكي يستفاد منه   والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.3310 فهو ذاهب لااهداف صعوديه  الكسر نقطة واحدة  الستوب 1.3310   الاهداف بأذن الله  1.3850 \ 1.400 \ 14150  بشرط اختراق 1.3630 بنقطة واحدة  اذا عنده نيت نزول فتكون كالتالي  1.3440 ويرتد منها وهي الاقوى او 1.3333 وهي الاضعف  والله اعلم  والله يرزقنا جميعا_ للمشاااااااهدة والله الموفق  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  السعر وصل 1.3656 الحمد الله  الان عينكم للاهداف الاخرى وخاصة بااختراق 1.3630  والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## saud33

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله يمسيكم بالخير جميعاا
وتوصيات موفقه ان شاء الله ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الله يمسيكم بالخير جميعاا
> وتوصيات موفقه ان شاء الله ابو مروان

 مساء الخير اخي

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الف مبروووك للجميع الاهداف
ودلوقتى ايه النظام بالنسبة للكيبل يا حبيبى
كنت فين وغايب عننا هههههههه

----------


## abo so3od

تم الدخول في الجميع التوصيات يااستاد وان شاء الله خير لاني اليوم خسرت ازيد من 200 نقطه

----------


## aljameel

> الف مبروووك للجميع الاهداف
> ودلوقتى ايه النظام بالنسبة للكيبل يا حبيبى
> كنت فين وغايب عننا هههههههه

  
شايف اهداف للكيبل بأذن الله 
1.5560 و 1.5650  
ضع ستوب مناسب لك وتوكل على الله 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> تم الدخول في الجميع التوصيات يااستاد وان شاء الله خير لاني اليوم خسرت ازيد من 200 نقطه

 بالتوفيق أن شاء الله لك

----------


## yaserrr

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي الجميل  
ماتشوف ان اليورو استرالي مستوي نزول وممكن يعطينا كم نقطه شراء

----------


## فوركسر

> المجنون  السعر الحالي  149.04  والله اعلم صاعد بأذن الله 150.50 + -  من بعدها لو اخترق 151 والله اعلم مشواره مفتوح  الستوب  148.60   والله الموفق

   ؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك العافية اخوي الجميل  
> ماتشوف ان اليورو استرالي مستوي نزول وممكن يعطينا كم نقطه شراء

 اخي عنده هدف تحت 1.7270 بشرط اختراق اللو 
راقبه لو صعد  وادخل بيع 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> ؟؟؟

 شكله بيضرب الستوب ومن بعدها يصعد الله يستر

----------


## فوركسر

> شكله بيضرب الستوب ومن بعدها يصعد الله يستر

 ما العمل ؟؟

----------


## abo so3od

اخوي بنسبه لليورو ين هل سيصعد ام سيكمل نزوله

----------


## hiboo

مساء الخيراستاذ جميل الاستوب برايك للكيبل كم انا وضعتها على 5440

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون  السعر الحالي  149.04  والله اعلم صاعد بأذن الله 150.50 + -  من بعدها لو اخترق 151 والله اعلم مشواره مفتوح  الستوب  148.60   والله الموفق

 لو ضرب الستوب المجنون 
ممكن انتظاره عند 147.30  + - تقريبا 
متوقع الارتداد والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي بنسبه لليورو ين هل سيصعد ام سيكمل نزوله

 يفضل الانتظار والله اعلم

----------


## MR_ADEL

> السلام عليكم  اليورو ين والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 131.22  انه رايح لل 132.30 اقتانص ووضع استوب صغير من 20 لل 30  من 132.30 والله اعلم متوقع 134 للمراقبه   والله الموفق

   أخي ابو مروان هل مازالت كما هي ولا خلاص كده جابت الاستوب؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الخيراستاذ جميل الاستوب برايك للكيبل كم انا وضعتها على 5440

 افضل 5420 والله اعلم

----------


## abo so3od

المجنون جاب الستوب

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون جاب الستوب

 جاب الستوب ب 40 نقطة هجيبه بأذن الله ب 400 نقطة  
قول يارب

----------


## lionofegypt2020

المجنون ضرب الستوب
ربنا يكرم ان شاء الله وتتعوض
دلوقتى هنستناه عند 147.50
ولا فى احتمال مينزلهاش ؟
وبالنسبة للكيبل نعمل الستوب 1.5420
ولا ناخرة شوية كمان ؟

----------


## abo so3od

> جاب الستوب ب 40 نقطة هجيبه بأذن الله ب 400 نقطة  
> قول يارب

 ان شاء الله   :Asvc:

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون ضرب الستوب
> ربنا يكرم ان شاء الله وتتعوض
> دلوقتى هنستناه عند 147.50
> ولا فى احتمال مينزلهاش ؟
> وبالنسبة للكيبل نعمل الستوب 1.5420
> ولا ناخرة شوية كمان ؟

 الكيبل الستوب ممتاز 
المجنون ننتظره عند 147.30 تقريبا احتمال ارتداد منها والله اعلم

----------


## toty

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قدر الله وماشاء فعل 
الرصيد 109  :Frown:   باقي عملية واحده واخيره فقط  يا تصيب  يا تخيب  والله يستر 
المفروض احصل جائزة ملقط الاستوبات ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
يالله الحمدلله على كل حال

----------


## abo so3od

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> قدر الله وماشاء فعل 
> الرصيد 109   باقي عملية واحده واخيره فقط  يا تصيب  يا تخيب  والله يستر 
> المفروض احصل جائزة ملقط الاستوبات ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> يالله الحمدلله على كل حال

 ان شاء الله تصيب ياخوي لازم يكون املك في الله كبير  :Asvc:

----------


## forex rising

اخي العزيز ممكن اتشوف لنا اليورو باوند الى صعود ولا شو 
وشو ممكن اتكون الهدف والستوب لوز 
بانتظارك على احر من الجمر

----------


## محمد-البحرين

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> قدر الله وماشاء فعل 
> الرصيد 109  باقي عملية واحده واخيره فقط يا تصيب يا تخيب والله يستر 
> المفروض احصل جائزة ملقط الاستوبات ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> يالله الحمدلله على كل حال

 نصيحة.....حول حسابك الى مايكرو....

----------


## محمد-البحرين

> اخي العزيز ممكن اتشوف لنا اليورو باوند الى صعود ولا شو 
> وشو ممكن اتكون الهدف والستوب لوز 
> بانتظارك على احر من الجمر

   عند الخسارة، الجميع يختفي..

----------


## lord eva

ابو مروان شو رايك نخطف اليورو ين شراء عال130.50 يا غالي اذا نزل  والستوب عال129.65

----------


## aljameel

> عند الخسارة، الجميع يختفي..

 ايش قصدك

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان شو رايك نخطف اليورو ين شراء عال130.50 يا غالي اذا نزل والستوب عال129.65

 افضل الانتظار والله اعلم 
نحاول ندخل فيه من نقطة ممتازه بأذن الله

----------


## محمد-البحرين

> ايش قصدك

 قصدي أي واحد يخسر يبتعد عن الشاشة...والله كلامي خطأ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخي العزيز ممكن اتشوف لنا اليورو باوند الى صعود ولا شو 
> وشو ممكن اتكون الهدف والستوب لوز 
> بانتظارك على احر من الجمر

 اخي الموجه العامه هابطة احتمال بصعد لل 8860 تقريبا ومنها ينزل راقبه لو صعد والله اعلم

----------


## lord eva

> عند الخسارة، الجميع يختفي..

 والله يا حبيب عند الربح في عالم بتختفي وعند الخسارة في عالم بتبان وانت الصادق  بس والحمد لله العالم الي بتختفي وقت الربح اكتر بكتير من العالم الي بتطلع  وقت الخسارة   بعد ازن السيد ابو مروان ..

----------


## hiboo

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> قدر الله وماشاء فعل 
> الرصيد 109   باقي عملية واحده واخيره فقط  يا تصيب  يا تخيب  والله يستر 
> المفروض احصل جائزة ملقط الاستوبات ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> يالله الحمدلله على كل حال

 ان  شاء الله  يعوضك على كل سنت الف وربك كريم ولله ماأعطى ولله ماأخذ بالرغم اليوم الارباح كويسة

----------


## محمد-البحرين

> والله يا حبيب عند الربح في عالم بتختفي وعند الخسارة في عالم بتبان وانت الصادق  بس والحمد لله العالم الي بتختفي وقت الربح اكتر بكتير من العالم الي بتطلع وقت الخسارة   بعد ازن السيد ابو مروان ..

  :No3:  سوري يالحبيب بس شكلك ما أصبت....حاول مرة ثانية... بعد إزنك ياللورد

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> قدر الله وماشاء فعل 
> الرصيد 109  باقي عملية واحده واخيره فقط يا تصيب يا تخيب والله يستر 
> المفروض احصل جائزة ملقط الاستوبات ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> يالله الحمدلله على كل حال

  
الله يعوض عليك  
راقب المجنون عند 147.30 + - تقريبا ولا تدخل الا بعد التاكد من الارتداد  
بأذن الله فيه 350 لل 400 والله اعلم 
المهم عقد صغير

----------


## aljameel

اخاف اقولكم ادخلو بيع  على المجنون وخايف منه 
المهم من اراد الدخول فيه لوصعد وبدا ينزل بعقد صغير وستوب صغير من 20لل 30 نقطه 
هدفنا بأذن الله 147.50 والله الموفق

----------


## lord eva

ها ها ليش ما اصبت يالحبيب 
الحكي مو الك بس بل للجميع 
يعني بكتير من الايام منربح 200 او 400 او حتى احيانا 1000 نقطة باليوم 
وبتلاقي شي شخصين او تلاتة عم يشكرو الشخص الي كان سبب ربحن .... بس وين باقي العالم الي ما عم تبان ؟؟؟
ها ها هي العالم لما بتربح 200 نقطة بتنبسط ... وبتختفي صبحان الله 
بس لما بيضرب استب ب 20 نقطة كلن بيطلعو وببلشو ضرب الستوب و ضرب الستوب 
ويا ابو مروان افلسنا ..
ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
واحد ... اما تنين والمحدد ... في عالم مشككة بس والحمد لله هدول ببانو مرة وحدة باالاسبوع وبعدين بيختفو ...
مدري وين ومدري ليش....

----------


## رشدي

> والله يا حبيب عند الربح في عالم بتختفي وعند الخسارة في عالم بتبان وانت الصادق  بس والحمد لله العالم الي بتختفي وقت الربح اكتر بكتير من العالم الي بتطلع وقت الخسارة   بعد ازن السيد ابو مروان ..

  
مساء الخير جميعا  
انا موجود فى المكسب والخسارة الحمد لله وحاليا ديمو بعد الشر عليك و على الجميع 
بس مش عارف ليه الديمو بيكسب والحقيقى لأ غريبة والله 
مساء الخير يا عمى ايش اخبارك ان شاء الله تكون بخير ربنا يجازيك دائما خير ويبارك فيك ويرحم والديك

----------


## abo so3od

نفس الاشي معي انا كمان لاما بفتح صفقه في الديمو بتربح لاما اخي افتح صفقه في الحقيقي اخسر ولحد الان لم اشوف اي يربح من الفوركس كله خساره في خساره ولاكن الحمد لله علي كل شئ

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الخير جميعا  
> انا موجود فى المكسب والخسارة الحمد لله وحاليا ديمو بعد الشر عليك و على الجميع 
> بس مش عارف ليه الديمو بيكسب والحقيقى لأ غريبة والله 
> مساء الخير يا عمى ايش اخبارك ان شاء الله تكون بخير ربنا يجازيك دائما خير ويبارك فيك ويرحم والديك

 هلا وغلا بخير عساك بخير 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## محمد-البحرين

> ها ها ليش ما اصبت يالحبيب 
> الحكي مو الك بس بل للجميع 
> يعني بكتير من الايام منربح 200 او 400 او حتى احيانا 1000 نقطة باليوم 
> وبتلاقي شي شخصين او تلاتة عم يشكرو الشخص الي كان سبب ربحن .... بس وين باقي العالم الي ما عم تبان ؟؟؟
> ها ها هي العالم لما بتربح 200 نقطة بتنبسط ... وبتختفي صبحان الله 
> بس لما بيضرب استب ب 20 نقطة كلن بيطلعو وببلشو ضرب الستوب و ضرب الستوب 
> ويا ابو مروان افلسنا ..
> ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> واحد ... اما تنين والمحدد ... في عالم مشككة بس والحمد لله هدول ببانو مرة وحدة باالاسبوع وبعدين بيختفو ...
> مدري وين ومدري ليش....

 أعتقد إنك وجهت الكلام لي وقمت باقتباس ما كتبته أنا...راجع ردك المقتبس...على العموم أنا لم يكن قصدي موجه لشخص معين ولكن كان موجه للجميع وهذي طبيعة الانسان...لما يخسر يتعكر مزاجه ولما يربح يستانس وانا ما اشارك كثير بالمنتدى ولكن اراقب أصحاب التوصيات واستفيد من توصياتهم مثل توصيات الجميل...وعندما أربح أقول هذا من فضل ربي وبركة صاحب التوصية وعندما أخسر أعتبرها من نفسي...
على العموم يالطيب أعتقد انه من الأفضل ترك الإخوان يركزون على توصيات صاحب الموضوع العزيز الجميل...أبرك لهم من ملاحظاتنا...
مع تحياتي

----------


## رشدي

يا استاذنا بالراحة شوية على الناس ربنا يكفيك شر الخسارة فى ناس هنا فى السوق كل رأس مالها فى الفوركس 300 دولار ممكن يبكى لو راحوا وانت لو خسرت 300 تقول ان شاء الله متعوضة لكن هما دا ممكن يكون كل راس مالهم بالراحة شوية وعلى مهلك الله اعلم بأحوال الناس حاول المساعدة بس والله يجازيك خير

----------


## aljameel

> نفس الاشي معي انا كمان لاما بفتح صفقه في الديمو بتربح لاما اخي افتح صفقه في الحقيقي اخسر ولحد الان لم اشوف اي يربح من الفوركس كله خساره في خساره ولاكن الحمد لله علي كل شئ

 انا بقولكم الربح بالديمو والخسارة بالحقيقي 
بالديمو الحساب كبير وبيتحمل والحقيقي الحساب صغير 
اي واحد منكم حسابه كبير وبدون طمع مستحيل يخسر او نادر جدا الخسارة 
بالحساب الحقيقي الخوف والصبر على الخسارة والاستعجال بجني الربح 
خذو هذه مثلا اليورو دولار متوقع صعود لاهداف بأذن الله 1.3850|1.4000\1.4140 
اوكي ادخلو بعقد صغير بالنزول وقفل عليه للهدف الاول وشوف كلامي صح ولا غلط 
مجرد تكبر العقد تبدا تقلق  
والله الموفق

----------


## abo so3od

انا صرت هسه بفتح العقد ب 1 بب = 1 سنت لاني ادا خسرت مش حخسر كتير

----------


## alaapl2002

> خذو هذه مثلا اليورو دولار متوقع صعود لاهداف بأذن الله 1.3850|1.4000\1.4140 
> والله الموفق

 استاذ جميل على اي مدى زمني متوقع الصعود
يعني اليوم او غدا
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد-البحرين

> انا بقولكم الربح بالديمو والخسارة بالحقيقي 
> بالديمو الحساب كبير وبيتحمل والحقيقي الحساب صغير 
> اي واحد منكم حسابه كبير وبدون طمع مستحيل يخسر او نادر جدا الخسارة 
> بالحساب الحقيقي الخوف والصبر على الخسارة والاستعجال بجني الربح 
> خذو هذه مثلا اليورو دولار متوقع صعود لاهداف بأذن الله 1.3850|1.4000\1.4140 
> اوكي ادخلو بعقد صغير بالنزول وقفل عليه للهدف الاول وشوف كلامي صح ولا غلط  
> مجرد تكبر العقد تبدا تقلق  
> والله الموفق

 كلامك صحيح 100% وبعدين الديمو بتخليه بدون ستوب....والعملة مهما نزل سعرها لابد من ارتفاع ومهما ارتفع لابد من نزول...في الديمو تترك الخسارة حتى لو كانت 500 أو حتى ألف نقطة لانها مجرد أرقام يعني مابتخسر في الحقيقة...
عالعموم مشكور يالجميل والله يجازيك كل خير على مجهودك الطيب..

----------


## رشدي

> اللهم لك الحمد شكرا يا باشا على الباوند دولار وشكرا ياباشا على اليورو ين لقد اخذت منهم ربحا جميلا جدا بسبب تحليلك عوض خسارتى التى كانت فى عملة اليورو دولار ابو الاندال ولقد خرجت من عملة ابو الاندال لما انت قلت تحليلك يوم الاحد لانها فعلا نزلت وكانت هتخرب بيتى اكتر لو استنيت فيها مش عارف اقولك اية والله يا اخى كتر الله من امثالك ورزقك جنة عرضها السموات والارض باذن الله لمساعدتك لمئات المتداولين والله والله والله والله انت فنان كبير جدا جدا جدا

   

> للمشااااااااااااااااهدة   وضعتها يوم الجمعة قبل الاغلاق  الحمد لله 1.5495  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووووووووووووك لمن أستفاد منها  وللمعلومية هدف 1.5650 لل 1.5700 قائم   
> [/center]

   

> للمشاااااااهدة والله الموفق  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  السعر وصل 1.3656 الحمد الله  الان عينكم للاهداف الاخرى وخاصة بااختراق 1.3630  والله يرزقنا جميعا

  

> الف مبروووك للجميع الاهداف
> ودلوقتى ايه النظام بالنسبة للكيبل يا حبيبى
> كنت فين وغايب عننا هههههههه

      بدل ما نتكلم على الخسارة  والربح  الأفضل حد يتكلم بمجموع التوصيات الأسبوعية  الأرباح والخسائر  علشان بس الصورة تبقى واضحة

----------


## aljameel

> استاذ جميل على اي مدى زمني متوقع الصعود
> يعني اليوم او غدا
> وبارك الله فيك

 الوقت صعب جدا تحديده 
مثلا الكيبل من كم وانا اقول رايح 1.5400\1.5500\1.5700
كم الان  
فأنت راقب لو نزل وادخل فيه وضع هدفك الهدف الاول

----------


## aljameel

> بدل ما نتكلم على الخسارة والربح  الأفضل حد يتكلم بمجموع التوصيات الأسبوعية  الأرباح والخسائر علشان بس الصورة تبقى واضحة

 والله مايهمني الكل يربح اما النجاح لا اقصد به الا الاجر

----------


## رشدي

> كلامك صحيح 100% وبعدين الديمو بتخليه بدون ستوب....والعملة مهما نزل سعرها لابد من ارتفاع ومهما ارتفع لابد من نزول...في الديمو تترك الخسارة حتى لو كانت 500 أو حتى ألف نقطة لانها مجرد أرقام يعني مابتخسر في الحقيقة...
> عالعموم مشكور يالجميل والله يجازيك كل خير على مجهودك الطيب..

 هو ممكن زى ماحضرتك بتقول وزى عمى ابو مروان 
لكن والله حسابى الديمو هو نفس رصيد حسابى الحقيقى 
وبيكون بأستوب لوس كمان وبتابعه بأستمرار زى الحقيقى ولا اترك الخسارة الا فى حدود زى الحقيقى برضه 
بس السبب هو  الشك والخوف والتردد ليس لهم مكان فى الديمو لكنهم سبب الخسارة على الحقيقي 
وللعلم برضه انا عمرى ما خسرت من توصيات الجميل  بأنى متابعه من اكثر من شهرين  :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

> كلامك صحيح 100% وبعدين الديمو بتخليه بدون ستوب....والعملة مهما نزل سعرها لابد من ارتفاع ومهما ارتفع لابد من نزول...في الديمو تترك الخسارة حتى لو كانت 500 أو حتى ألف نقطة لانها مجرد أرقام يعني مابتخسر في الحقيقة...
> عالعموم مشكور يالجميل والله يجازيك كل خير على مجهودك الطيب..

 ويبارك فيك اخي

----------


## medo_medo

أخى الجميل انا قولت لك على نموذج الرأس و الكتفين المقلوب لليورودولار و النموذج اللى هنزله ده لفريم الساعه و قولى رأيك برضو

----------


## aljameel

شكل المجنون ضربلنا الستوب كانه ناوي الصعود

----------


## saud33

ابو مروان المجنون لو اخترق 149  راح ينطلق بقوه والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان المجنون لو اخترق 149 راح ينطلق بقوه والله اعلم

 ممكن انا وصيت عليه عند 149 وخدعني ونزل 
المهم عند 149 للمراقبه مرة اخرى والله الموفق

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

ايه رايك يا ابو مروان فى اليورو دولار
انا كنت بايع من  1.3562 وخسران فوق ال 70 نقطه لغايه دلوقتى 
ااقفله على كده ولا استنى وان شاء الله ينزل

----------


## aljameel

> أخى الجميل انا قولت لك على نموذج الرأس و الكتفين المقلوب لليورودولار و النموذج اللى هنزله ده لفريم الساعه و قولى رأيك برضو

 ممكن يكون النموذج صحيح والله اعلم

----------


## 1عبدالله

المجنون حاول لختراق 149.55 عدة مرات اليوم ومقدرش وبعدين حاول اختراق 149.20 وبرضة مقدرش اعتقد والله اعلم انه لو اخترق اغلق شمعة  الساعة فوق 149.60 حايجرى على فوق ولا ايه رأى استاذنا الجميل جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> ايه رايك يا ابو مروان فى اليورو دولار
> انا كنت بايع من 1.3562 وخسران فوق ال 70 نقطه لغايه دلوقتى 
> ااقفله على كده ولا استنى وان شاء الله ينزل

 اليورو دولار الاتجاه العام صاعد 
وحتى اللحضه امامي شايف هدف بأذن الله 1.3700 
والخيار لك

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون حاول لختراق 149.55 عدة مرات اليوم ومقدرش وبعدين حاول اختراق 149.20 وبرضة مقدرش اعتقد والله اعلم انه لو اخترق اغلق شمعة الساعة فوق 149.60 حايجرى على فوق ولا ايه رأى استاذنا الجميل جزاك الله خيرا

 شفت لو علم 149.50  او نقطة فوقها قول 150.50 بأذن الله هدف اول 
ولو اخترق 151 قول والله اعلم بيواصل صعود

----------


## fesho2

ايه رايكم يا جماعة في  المجنون انا شايف انه رايح 153 ايه رايكم صح ولا خطأ ؟

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك  والله اعلم اتجاهه نزول  من البداية وصيت عليه وحددت هدفه عند 1.1170 و 1.1250  وذكرت عند 1.1250 مراقبته احتمال من بعدها نزول وفعلا صعد لل 1.1267  ونزل  والان للبيع من السعر الحالي او ماتراه مناسب لك  1.1087  الستوب  1.1160  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.1050  1.1000  1.0850  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ايه رايكم يا جماعة في   المجنون انا شايف انه رايح 153 ايه رايكم  صح ولا خطأ ؟

    :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## abo so3od

تم الدخول معاك في التوصيه وان شاء الله خير

----------


## abo so3od

اخوي هل تظن ان اليورو ين سوف يصل الي 131.50

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي هل تظن ان اليورو ين سوف يصل الي 131.50

 اخي اتوقع الان 132.30 ومن بعدها متوقع 134 والله اعلم

----------


## abo so3od

ان شاء الله يصل

----------


## aljameel

المجنون فوق 149 والله اعلم لل 150.50 بأذن الله

----------


## fesho2

usdjpy هدف اول 96.75 هدف ثاني 97.22

----------


## saud33

وخروو عن طريق المجنون  ان شااء الله فووق

----------


## 1عبدالله

لكن اخى الفاضل المحاولات كلها على مدار 15 ساعة ولم يستطع الاختراق  دليل على ان المقاومة هنا قوية ونقدر نقول كلام تانى ولا لسة منقدرش نحكم عليه بردة دلوقت

----------


## solo90515

السلام عليكم اخي 
الاسترال دولار صعود باذن الله الى .7825 
ويش رايك اخي

----------


## aljameel

> usdjpy  هدف اول 96.75  هدف ثاني 97.22

 المهم الستوب 95.85 وبأذن للاهداف 
97.22 ممكن قبلها ب 10 الله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي 
> الاسترال دولار صعود باذن الله الى .7825 
> ويش رايك اخي

 متوقع والله اعلم من 7800 لل 7820

----------


## mohamra

سبحان الله الفرنك طول الليل وهو ينزل لما دخلت بيع طلع زي الصروخ

----------


## solo90515

جزاك الله الخير واعطاك الصحة والعافية

----------


## فريد زيزو

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك  والله اعلم اتجاهه نزول  من البداية وصيت عليه وحددت هدفه عند 1.1170 و 1.1250  وذكرت عند 1.1250 مراقبته احتمال من بعدها نزول وفعلا صعد لل 1.1267  ونزل  والان للبيع من السعر الحالي او ماتراه مناسب لك  1.1087  الستوب  1.1160  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.1050  1.1000  1.0850  والله الموفق

 تم الدخول فى صفقة الدولار فرنك وان شاء الله الى الهدف

----------


## lord eva

ابو مروان شو رايك باليورو ين نشتري بال 130 ولا ننطر ينزل كمان

----------


## رشدي

> ابو مروان شو رايك باليورو ين نشتري بال 130 ولا ننطر ينزل كمان

  
والله اريد ان اعلم اتجاهه انا ايضا 
هو متذبذب لكن اعتقادى فوق 131.90 صعود وتحت 130.00 هبوط علشان نبعد عن منطقة التذبذب وابو مروان يصحح لنا

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

بالتوفيق للجميع مع الأستاذ بو مروان

----------


## رشدي

> والله اريد ان اعلم اتجاهه انا ايضا 
> هو متذبذب لكن اعتقادى فوق 131.90 صعود وتحت 130.00 هبوط علشان نبعد عن منطقة التذبذب وابو مروان يصحح لنا

  
عمى الجميل بعد صباح الخير 
نقدر نتعتمد انه فى هبوط  
ولا منتظر الصعود ؟ 
رأى حضرتك يا استاذنا

----------


## toty

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباح الخير للجميع
اولا احب اشكر كل من دعالي ونصحني   وعلى راسهم اخي جميل ...
ثانيا اعتذر اني ما كنت موجود  لاني  قمت انام  بعد اكتابة الرد بشوي
على العموم ... هذا الفروكس فيه الربح وفيه الخساره
قريت رد  وهو انه في الديمو  الواحد  يربح  وفي الحقيقي  يخسر  
وقرأت رد اخي جميل  
وفعلا اقول كلام سليم مليون بالميه  وهذا اللي حاصل فعلا
واخي جميل   الله يوفقك  لما في الخير  ولما يحبه ويرضاه  قول امين
ويوفق الجميع ايضا ...

----------


## toty

شكلكم سهرانين  والحين نايمين  :Regular Smile: 
استاذنكم للذهاب الى العمل  واشوفكم على خير

----------


## فريد زيزو

أخى ابو مروان 
الفرنك ناوى ينزل باذن الله ولا ايه ؟
رجاء الافادة لأنى دخلت فى صفقة البيع
تحياتى

----------


## yasser35

ابو مروان عسى المانع خير ان شاء الله 
ان كنت نايم مومشكلة الله يعطيك العافية والله انك بتتعب
طمنا عنك

----------


## بسيم محمد

هلا وغلا يا ياسر

----------


## yasser35

هلا بسيم كيفك يا كولونيل

----------


## بسيم محمد

والله مشتاقلك . طمني رجعت تشتغل بالفوركس ؟ أرجو من الله أن يرزقك أنت وجميع الإخوان .

----------


## fesho2

ايه يا جماعه ايه رايكم في 
المجنون

----------


## فريد زيزو

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك  والله اعلم اتجاهه نزول  من البداية وصيت عليه وحددت هدفه عند 1.1170 و 1.1250  وذكرت عند 1.1250 مراقبته احتمال من بعدها نزول وفعلا صعد لل 1.1267  ونزل  والان للبيع من السعر الحالي او ماتراه مناسب لك  1.1087  الستوب  1.1160  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.1050  1.1000  1.0850  والله الموفق

 
تم بحمد الله تحقق الهدف الاول وانا عززت وخليته للهدف
 الثانى باذن الرحمن
ورجعت الاستوب لمنطقة الدخول
صح كده يا ابو مروان ؟ :Hands:

----------


## Momtaz

> تم بحمد الله تحقق الهدف الاول وانا عززت وخليته للهدف
>  الثانى باذن الرحمن
> ورجعت الاستوب لمنطقة الدخول
> صح كده يا ابو مروان ؟

 يعطيك العافيه  
اذا تسمحلي احكيلك راي انو لو تحط ستوبك عند لو امبارح او تحجز جزء من الربح بيكون افضل من انو تقدمه لمنطقة الدخول وعلى العموم الفرنك معروف حركته بطيئه جدا واذا اخذ اتجاه بعتقد لازم يكمله  
اسف على التدخل بس حبيت احكي راي  
سلامي

----------


## abo so3od

الحمد لله تم تحقيق الهدف الاول

----------


## فريد زيزو

> يعطيك العافيه  
> اذا تسمحلي احكيلك راي انو لو تحط ستوبك عند لو امبارح او تحجز جزء من الربح بيكون افضل من انو تقدمه لمنطقة الدخول وعلى العموم الفرنك معروف حركته بطيئه جدا واذا اخذ اتجاه بعتقد لازم يكمله  
> اسف على التدخل بس حبيت احكي راي  
> سلامي

 
فعلا معاك حق انا هاخد 10 نقط ربح لو لا قدر الله 
رفع فجأة وفعلا هو حركته بطيئة جدا . 
شكرا جزيلا يا غالى وبارك الله فيك 
ورزقنا جميعا بالحلال
تحياتى

----------


## Momtaz

> فعلا معاك حق انا هاخد 10 نقط ربح لو لا قدر الله 
> رفع فجأة وفعلا هو حركته بطيئة جدا . 
> شكرا جزيلا يا غالى وبارك الله فيك 
> ورزقنا جميعا بالحلال
> تحياتى

 
انا قصدي تحط الستوب على لو امبارح يعني لو كنت فايت من نقطة ابو مروان تكون حجزت تقريبا 40 نقطه لانو خساره والله  
والي تشوفه مناسب يا طيب  
سلام

----------


## Momtaz

المجنون اجالوا شلل رباعي شكلوا من بداية اليوم كل الي تحركهم 150 نقطه كان يتحركهم في شمعة ربع ساعه  
شكلوا صابه شلل    :Regular Smile:

----------


## فريد زيزو

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر
قفلت الصفقة على ربح 60 نقطة ولله الحمد 
رضا وبركة من عند الله  :015:  :015:  :015: 
شكرا اخى الجميل وبصراحة العملة دى 
محترمة جدااااا وبيمشى على مهله 
ومش بيتعب الاعصاب زى باقى العملات .
بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير
تحياتى يا غالى ومنتظرين جديدك  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

مبرووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## الكنق

الجميل  
شريت الفرنك بسعر 1.0980  مارايك وكم ممكن يصل

----------


## aljameel

> الجميل  
> شريت الفرنك بسعر 1.0980 مارايك وكم ممكن يصل

 والله اعلم يصعد شوي ثم للهدف بأذن الله 1.0850

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم 
اليورو ين بأذن الله لل132.60 واعتبره فرصة 
اقتناصه بالنزول  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الجميل  
> شريت الفرنك بسعر 1.0980 مارايك وكم ممكن يصل

 راقب عند 40 تقريبا متوقع يرتد منها

----------


## الحذيفي

هل نعتبرها توصية شراء من السعر الحالي 
وكم sl و TP  ?

----------


## aljameel

الحمد لله الكيبل كما ذكرت اهدافه جميعها تحققت اخرها 1.5700
اليورو دولار الحمد لله اقترب من الهدف الاول 
والان لو نزل عند 1.3710 والله اعلم فرصة دخول 
والله الموفق

----------


## الكنق

> راقب عند 40 تقريبا متوقع يرتد منها

  شكرا حبيبي

----------


## aljameel

> هل نعتبرها توصية شراء من السعر الحالي 
> وكم sl و TP ?

 تقصد الدولار فرنك 
انا توصية بيع فقط ولا انصح بالشراء بس الاخ داخل شراء فتوقعت وصوله عند 40 ممكن يوصل وممكن لا الله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والمجنون مبرووك لمن استفاد منه توقعنا النزول 147.50 لل 30 وارتداد والحمد لله ارتد 
الان فرصة شراء مرة اخرى استغلال النزول ودخول شراء
والهدف بأذن الله 150.50 واختراق 151 بأذن الله اهدافه فوووق 
والله الموفق

----------


## الحذيفي

اقصد اليورو ين 
استاذ عباس

----------


## lionofegypt2020

طيب وبالنسبة للكيبل يا استاذنا الغالى
اهدافه ايه لو هيكمل بعد 57 وهل اكيد ان شاء الله يكمل
ولا ممكن ينزل يا غالى

----------


## aljameel

> اقصد اليورو ين 
> استاذ عباس

 هدفه بأذن الله  132.60 
الان راقبه عند 130.70 متوقع يرتد منها والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> طيب وبالنسبة للكيبل يا استاذنا الغالى
> اهدافه ايه لو هيكمل بعد 57 وهل اكيد ان شاء الله يكمل
> ولا ممكن ينزل يا غالى

  
الكيبل لو صعد واخترق 1.5730 اقولك كم عينك على 1.6400 طبعا ليس بيوم كهدف عام 
يأخذ وقت من قبل قلت الهدف الرئيسي للكيبل 1.5700 هاهو يصل له 
الان نراقب افضل الصعود هذا لابد له من تصحيح والله اعلم فاتوقع لو بيصحح ممكن ينزل لحدود 1.5500 وليست دعوة للبيع الافضل الانتظار والله اعلم

----------


## الحذيفي

مشكور
اخي الجميل 
(اسف على الخطأ)

----------


## aljameel

> مشكور
> اخي الجميل 
> (اسف على الخطأ)

 منه عباس

----------


## forex rising

اخي جميل شو توقعاتك حول الدولار فرنك 
ترها صاعد ولا هابط 
ارجو الافاده لاني مشتلري من 11023

----------


## الحذيفي

استاذي 
انا اشتريت اليورو ين 130.74
اين اضع اقرب sl , TP على هذه العمليه؟

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي 
> انا اشتريت اليورو ين 130.74
> اين اضع اقرب sl , TP على هذه العمليه؟

 معاليش كنت بالصلاة 
الان مؤقت ضع الستوب اللو

----------


## الحذيفي

حاضر يامعلم 
بس احط اللو اليومي ولا اللو 4 ساعات؟؟

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم نصف ساعة 
والله اعلم انا شايف المجنون واليورو ين من اجمل الفرص 
راقبوهم ولو نزلو شوي المهم بس تتاكو من ارتداد ممكن دخول فيهم شراء والله الموفق 
والستوب ضع مايناسبك  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> حاضر يامعلم 
> بس احط اللو اليومي ولا اللو 4 ساعات؟؟

 اذا حسابك يتحمل ضع اللو اليومي 
وبس يصعد ارفع الستوب للو الحالي  
والله الموفق

----------


## الحذيفي

الله يزيدك من علمه 
ويجازيك عنا كل خير

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

السلام عليكم ابو مروان 
رأي حضرتك ايه فى المجنون واليورو دولار
انا داخل يهم بيع وخسران فيهم الاتنين 
ايه رايك ياباشااااا

----------


## BO_HAMOOD

لو سامعين كلامك يا الجميل احسن كان دوبلنا فلوسنا
لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله انا داخل بيع بعقد كبير من 5400 باوند دولار
نصيحتك استاذنا الجميل والله يفرج علينا ردك يهمني يا الغالي

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان وش تحديثك للكيبل  
اعرف ناس عندهم بيع من اسفل السافلين

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل بامانه الان ماني شايف الا صعود حتى اللحضه 
احتمال يذهب لل 1.5800 و 1.5850 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

مبرووووك المجنون واليورو ين بأذن الله لاهدافهم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

واليورو ين لو نزل والله اعلم يكون فرصة شراء 
المهم الستوب اللو اليوم 
والله يرزق الجميع 
ننراكم بالمساء أن شاء الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الكيبل هيوصل لفين
ياريس ؟

----------


## aljooore

> لو سامعين كلامك يا الجميل احسن كان دوبلنا فلوسنا
> لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله انا داخل بيع بعقد كبير من 5400 باوند دولار
> نصيحتك استاذنا الجميل والله يفرج علينا ردك يهمني يا الغالي

   والله نصيحتي الله يعوضك سكره بخساهر مع اي ارتداد ولا اتنك تخسر الحساب كله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

لا يا جماعة باذن الله فى هبوط مدوى المشكلة مش عارفين امتى
بس هيحصل هبوط مدوى انا زيكم معايا بيع من اسفل تحت خالصصصص
بس ربنا يكرمنا ونتخلص منهم بقدرة الله سبحانه وتعالى يااااارب

----------


## toty

اخي جميل
بالنسبة للكيبل  الا يفترض فيه التصحيح الان خلال اللحظات القادمه ؟؟
يعني  يكفيه صعود اليوم  لازم  يهبط شوي  ؟؟
قلبي يقولي  راح يهبط  من خمسين الى مئة نقطه

----------


## Momtaz

مساك الله بالخير ابو مروان  
شو رايك بالشارت هذا للباوند فرنك هو من يومين كسر ترند على الديلي مثل ما تلاحظ وشايف لو اغلق اليوم فوق 1.7339 +10-10 بيكون عنده هدف بعيد 1.7550  
لو ما اغلق فوقها ممكن تكون نقطة ارتداد 1.7339 ويكون اقل شيء 300 نقطه يعني يرجع يختبر الترند تقريبا    
وش رايك يا ابو مروان بالتحليل والشارت  
ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## aljameel

> مساك الله بالخير ابو مروان  
> شو رايك بالشارت هذا للباوند فرنك هو من يومين كسر ترند على الديلي مثل ما تلاحظ وشايف لو اغلق اليوم فوق 1.7339 +10-10 بيكون عنده هدف بعيد 1.7550  
> لو ما اغلق فوقها ممكن تكون نقطة ارتداد 1.7339 ويكون اقل شيء 300 نقطه يعني يرجع يختبر الترند تقريبا    
> وش رايك يا ابو مروان بالتحليل والشارت  
> ويعطيك العافيه

 هلا اخي 
انا من قبل وصيت عليه وحددت هدفه على مااعتقد 1.7300 
سأحاول البحث عن التوصية وسارفعها 
الان اقولك مجرد اخترق 1.7320 هدفه بأذن الله 1.7770 
متى يصله الله اعلم 
سأحاول فيما بعد وضع توصية ونقطة دخول جبدة بأذن الله

----------


## Momtaz

انا بذكر انك وصيت عليه وعرفت انو الشارت نوعا ما صحيح  
بس يا ابو مروان مؤشراته على الديلي بتقول انو وصل لمناطق تشبع في الشراء وممكن يرتد من هذه الحدود ولا شو رايك  
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اخى الغالى أبو مروان
بالله عليك قولى ايه تصورك للكيبل الان بالتفصيل
والتصور العام ال انت شايفه يعنى طالع ولفين ويرتد لفين وهكذا لانى محتاجه اوى
ساعدنى لانى فى مشكلة كبيرة وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## mmhosny

:Eh S(7): السلام عليكم ابو مروان...الله يجزاك خير انا دخلت شراء يورو ين من الأن(130.58) و الهدف 100 نقطه...انا كده ماشي صح...شكرا" :Eh S(7):

----------


## solo90515

السلام عليكم اخي 
الاسترال دولار هل يمكن اختراق هاي اليوم .7810 ومتابعة صعود .7880
ام انه رح يختبر لو اليوم 
ان ممكن الافادة يالجميل 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الغالى أبو مروان 
> بالله عليك قولى ايه تصورك للكيبل الان بالتفصيل
> والتصور العام ال انت شايفه يعنى طالع ولفين ويرتد لفين وهكذا لانى محتاجه اوى 
> ساعدنى لانى فى مشكلة كبيرة وجزاك الله كل خير

 اخي هو عنده هدفان وذكرتهم 1.5800 و 1.5850 
هو وصل قريب من الهدف الاول هل يصعد للهدف الثاني الله اعلم الان الحركة بطيئه صعب الحكم عليه 100% 
لابد من تصحيح على الاقل لل 1.5550 ومنها يتحدد اما يرتد ويواصل صعود ام يواصل نزول 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ابو مروان...الله يجزاك خير انا دخلت شراء يورو ين من الأن(130.58) و الهدف 100 نقطه...انا كده ماشي صح...شكرا"

 صح ضع الستوب اللو اليوم 
والهدف 132.60 ون بعدها بأذن الله 134 
والله يرزقك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي 
> الاسترال دولار هل يمكن اختراق هاي اليوم .7810 ومتابعة صعود .7880
> ام انه رح يختبر لو اليوم 
> ان ممكن الافادة يالجميل 
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا ان شاء الله

 فوق 7700 والله اعلم لل 7830

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الكيبل الان عنده والله اعلم انفجار يافوق ياتحت

----------


## Mr.stayl

ما رايك في انتضار اليورو ين في حدود 130.05 و من هناك الشراء 
و الاستوب الاغلاق اسفل 129.68 
و شكرا لك

----------


## aljameel

للمغامر الكيبل بيع وستب الهاي اليوم

----------


## aljameel

> ما رايك في انتضار اليورو ين في حدود 130.05 و من هناك الشراء  و الاستوب الاغلاق اسفل 129.68  و شكرا لك

 100%

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

المجنون واليورو دولار يا بو مروان
ايه رؤيتك ليهم انا بايع فى الاتنين

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون واليورو دولار يا بو مروان
> ايه رؤيتك ليهم انا بايع فى الاتنين

 بصراحه انا شايف صعود والاهداف بأذن الله كما ذكرتها سابقا

----------


## بحريني88

هلا بالغالي الجميل 
كيف حالك ؟؟ 
والله ودي بكم توصيه ذهبيه من عندك :P  
واذا مافي الحين راح انطرك بس قولي امته بتحطهم  
صارلي فتره مادخلت معك ودي بصفقه تكسر الصخر ههههههه

----------


## mmhosny

> هلا بالغالي الجميل 
> كيف حالك ؟؟ 
> والله ودي بكم توصيه ذهبيه من عندك :P  
> واذا مافي الحين راح انطرك بس قولي امته بتحطهم  
> صارلي فتره مادخلت معك ودي بصفقه تكسر الصخر ههههههه

  
أبو مروان...الله يرضى عليك اعمل حسابي في واحده مع الأخ بحريني :18:

----------


## 1عبدالله

للمغامر الكيبل بيع وستب الهاي اليوم                           السلام عليكم  الهدف كام يالغالى انا بعت من 1.5740

----------


## saud33

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
وش اخبار الشباب  ان شاء الله تكونون بصحه وعافيه

----------


## فريد زيزو

> والله اعلم يصعد شوي ثم للهدف بأذن الله 1.0850

 
ابو مروان يا غالى
انا عملت صفقة بيع للفرنك من 1.0994 
على كلام حضرتك وان شاء الله خيرا
المهم اضع الاستوب والهدف فين ؟
هل انا كده صح ؟
منتظر ردك يا جميل :Eh S(7):

----------


## محمودحسين

الاخوه اعضاء الباب والمنتدي الحبيب    لقد توصلت لاول طريق النجاح في الفوركس   وهوه ان اغلبنا بيخسر وممكن حسابه ينتهي لان التداولات  وخصوصا علي المجنون بتكون سريعه وكتيره  واغلبنا بيوضع 1000دولار بس  او حتي 500دولار وبالنسبه لو حسبتها هتلاقيك ممكن تكسب مرتين وتخسر 5مرات  ولو حسبتها هتلاقي حسابك بينتهي بسرعه بسرعه   والكول المارجن  منتظرك    طيب الحل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  اتكلمت مع واحدخبير اسواق ماليه  قالي عشان تدخل بحساب 500دولار  لازم تعمله حساب ميكرو وليس ميني  ميكرو ليه   لان النقطه ب10سنت  لما تدخل المجنون ويطلع وينزل بيك 300نقطه يعني 300نقطه ×10سنت =30دولار    يعني تخسر او تكسب 30دولار  طيب في حاله اليورو والباوند  ممكن جدا تخلي النقطه بتاعتك ب1$ زي الحساب الميني  ازاي تزود العقود بدل عقد واحد ميكرو ب10سنت  تخليه 10عقود ×10سنت= 1دولار نقطه الحساب الميني  اتمني اكون وضحت والناس تستفاد بدل مالفلوس تتطير  في صفقه مجنون ولا اي صفقه   لان اغلبنا حسابتنا بسيطه

----------


## فريد زيزو

> صح ضع الستوب اللو اليوم 
> والهدف 132.60 ون بعدها بأذن الله 134 
> والله يرزقك

 
انا شايف اليورو ين نازل وبيتزحلق بسرعة
انتظر الى ان يصل 129.80 واعمل صفقة شراء بنفس الهدف اللى انتا ذاكره؟ 
ولا انتظر الى ان يستقر قليلا يا ابو مروان ؟ :Emoticon1:

----------


## غدير

فعلا اخي محمود وهذه الطريقه اللي بتعامل معها في الوقت الحالي بعد خسارتي يعني اليوم خسرت 200 نقطه ب 20 دولار  ربي يوفق الجميع  بارك الله فيك

----------


## هشام الدمرداش

> الاخوه اعضاء الباب والمنتدي الحبيب    لقد توصلت لاول طريق النجاح في الفوركس   وهوه ان اغلبنا بيخسر وممكن حسابه ينتهي لان التداولات  وخصوصا علي المجنون بتكون سريعه وكتيره  واغلبنا بيوضع 1000دولار بس  او حتي 500دولار وبالنسبه لو حسبتها هتلاقيك ممكن تكسب مرتين وتخسر 5مرات  ولو حسبتها هتلاقي حسابك بينتهي بسرعه بسرعه   والكول المارجن  منتظرك    طيب الحل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  اتكلمت مع واحدخبير اسواق ماليه  قالي عشان تدخل بحساب 500دولار  لازم تعمله حساب ميكرو وليس ميني  ميكرو ليه   لان النقطه ب10سنت  لما تدخل المجنون ويطلع وينزل بيك 300نقطه يعني 300نقطه ×10سنت =30دولار    يعني تخسر او تكسب 30دولار  طيب في حاله اليورو والباوند  ممكن جدا تخلي النقطه بتاعتك ب1$ زي الحساب الميني  ازاي تزود العقود بدل عقد واحد ميكرو ب10سنت  تخليه 10عقود ×10سنت= 1دولار نقطه الحساب الميني  اتمني اكون وضحت والناس تستفاد بدل مالفلوس تتطير  في صفقه مجنون ولا اي صفقه   لان اغلبنا حسابتنا بسيطه

 كلام جميل جدا  
بس مش شرط حكايه حسابك كام تبقى النقطه بكذا  لأ 
المهم الواحد فاهم ولا لأ  
فيه ناس كتير  ضيعوا حسابات كبيره وهما شغالين مايكرو  
وأعرف واحد بدأ بحساب 30 دولار ميكرو وصله 80 فى أسبوع (غير متفرغ) 
ومن 80 الى 3000 فى شهر  
الفاهم ممكن يعمل من الفسيخ شربات 
واللى مش فاهم  يبقى معاه ربنا :Big Grin:

----------


## mmhosny

صلاة الفجر يا شباب...بارك الله فيكم

----------


## toty

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباح الخير جميعا
...  
تسجيل حضور ومتابعة

----------


## فريد زيزو

> انا شايف اليورو ين نازل وبيتزحلق بسرعة
> انتظر الى ان يصل 129.80 واعمل صفقة شراء بنفس الهدف اللى انتا ذاكره؟ 
> ولا انتظر الى ان يستقر قليلا يا ابو مروان ؟

  

> ابو مروان يا غالى
> انا عملت صفقة بيع للفرنك من 1.0994 
> على كلام حضرتك وان شاء الله خيرا
> المهم اضع الاستوب والهدف فين ؟
> هل انا كده صح ؟
> منتظر ردك يا جميل

 منتظرك يا غالى  :Emoticon1:

----------


## رشدي

صباح الخير  
عمى الجميل ايش اخبارك ان شاء الله تكون بخير

----------


## mmhosny

استاذنا ...شكلك كده زهقت مننا....(شفت الحته المحرجه دي) 
انا بس بطمن...اليورو ين الى الهدف ولا ايه

----------


## 1عبدالله

صباح الفل عم الجميل وصباح الفل على الاخوة تسلم عم الجميل على درس الفيبو اول مرة اطبق حاجة وتمشى معايا على الحساب الحقيقى تصدقوا ياشباب انا حسابى كان يوم الخميس الماضى 120 $النهاردة الخميس 21/5 اصبح 650 $ مع بعض الخساير بفضل الله ونصايح  ابو مروان ياريت بالله عليك يالغالى تعلمنا واحدة واحدة كده زى درس الفيبو ودرس عملى ربنا يبارك فيك اخى الكريم ويبارك لك فى عملك واولادك ويغفر لك ويعفو عنك

----------


## lord eva

ابو مروان كيفك ... عسا خير غيابك ...  وبعيد الشر عند وعن احبابك ... طمنا عنك بس مابدنا توصيات ولا شي  بس طمنا ... وانشاءالله تكون هالغيبة خير او نوم او اجازة ....

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان...السلام عليكم...عل المانع خير...
كنت عايز اسألك على اليورو ين فاضل 20 نقطه و يضرب ستوب..اسيبه و لا اهدج...و لا اعمل ايه 
شكرا" استاذنا

----------


## Emaam3

هل هناك اى توصية قائمة الى الان؟

----------


## aljameel

اسف شباب انشغلت عنكم

----------


## 10001

كل زوج ضرب هدفه   
باقي اليورو ين

----------


## m.abdsatar

هل من توصيات .......................؟

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل بأذن الله لل 1.5950
من قبل قلت لكم له اهداف 800 و 850 ومنها يصحح لل 1.5550 واصل صعود لل 837 وصحح عند 5512 وهاهو ماشاء الله اتمنى استفدتم منه 
المجنون بأذن الله لل 151.40 
اليورو ين لا زال كما ذكرت لهدفه بأذن الله 132.60 
اليورو دولار نبهت عليه اكثر من مرة وقلت استفيدو منه ولو بعقد صغير والحمد لله اعطى وبسخاء 
الدولار فرنك حددت هدفه وهاهو قريب الهدف الثالث له ولا زلت اقول لهدفه بأذن الله 1.0850 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.3494  كان له هدف وذكرته 1.3460 نزل له وارتد منه  سأتكلم عنه بشكل مفصل لكي يستفاد منه   والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.3310 فهو ذاهب لااهداف صعوديه  الكسر نقطة واحدة  الستوب 1.3310   الاهداف بأذن الله  1.3850 \ 1.400 \ 14150  بشرط اختراق 1.3630 بنقطة واحدة  اذا عنده نيت نزول فتكون كالتالي  1.3440 ويرتد منها وهي الاقوى او 1.3333 وهي الاضعف  والله اعلم  والله يرزقنا جميعا

   للمشاااااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

هو الدرس يا جماعة بتاع الفبيو ال الاخ ابو مروان شرحهلنا
كان صفحة كام لانى عمال ادور فى الصفحات ومش لاقيها
وجزاكم الله كل خير ومنتظرين باقى الدروس

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان...الحمد لله ان كل شىء تمام...والله كنت سعيد جدا" لما شفت مشاركتك...كانت مضلمه اوي من غيرك...واتأكدت ان الأخوه هنا في المنتدي ممكن لو قعدت انت مش بتشارك اسبوع محدش هيكلم التاني. 
أخي انا قفلت اليورو ين عند نقطة دخولي لأني كنت خايف يقلب...ممكن ادخل دلوقتي...و الستوب كام. 
نورت يا باشا.....شكرا"

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان...الحمد لله ان كل شىء تمام...والله كنت سعيد جدا" لما شفت مشاركتك...كانت مضلمه اوي من غيرك...واتأكدت ان الأخوه هنا في المنتدي ممكن لو قعدت انت مش بتشارك اسبوع محدش هيكلم التاني. 
> أخي انا قفلت اليورو ين عند نقطة دخولي لأني كنت خايف يقلب...ممكن ادخل دلوقتي...و الستوب كام. 
> نورت يا باشا.....شكرا"

 بارك الله فيك  
مرات الواحد بينشغل بامور خاصة  
اليورو ين انا امامي بيقول صاعد انت لك الخيار وضع الستوب مناسب لك وتوكل على الله 
هو تأخر بالصعود ايش السبب لا اعرف 
ممكن وضع ستوب 20 نقطة مافيها مخاطره والله الموفق

----------


## الكنق

الجميل دخلت الفرنك بيع 
بسعر1.0987    
مارايك هل ممكن يرتد

----------


## abo so3od

كان بدي ادخل معاك في توصيات الكبيل لاكن للاسف الرصيد نفد اليوم خسر راس مالي كله والحمد لله علي كل شئ

----------


## abo so3od

فاضل في حسابي بس 3 دولار من اصل 100 دولار

----------


## aljameel

> كان بدي ادخل معاك في توصيات الكبيل لاكن للاسف الرصيد نفد اليوم خسر راس مالي كله والحمد لله علي كل شئ

 لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 
الله يعوضك بأحسن منها

----------


## aljameel

> الجميل دخلت الفرنك بيع 
> بسعر1.0987  
> مارايك هل ممكن يرتد

 والله يرتد مايرتد انا بقول للهدف بأذن الله  
والله الموفق

----------


## abo so3od

ان شاء الله اخوي لو في اي نصيحه كيف اقدر اربح من 3 دولار بسرعه

----------


## بحريني88

هلا هلا بالجمييل 
كيف صحتك ؟؟ 
لك وحشه من فتره مادخلت معاك  
في مجال اليوم ؟؟

----------


## yaserrr

ياجماعة الخير ممكن احد يوضح لي توصية الدولار فرنك لاني صراحه رجعت كذا صفحه ماحصلت توصية الاخ الجميل  
الله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## lionofegypt2020

للتذكير سؤالى يا جماعة 
هو الدرس يا جماعة بتاع الفبيو ال الاخ ابو مروان شرحهلنا
كان صفحة كام لانى عمال ادور فى الصفحات ومش لاقيها
وجزاكم الله كل خير ومنتظرين باقى الدروس

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو كندي  السعر الحالي  1.5808  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  محاولة اقتناصه من تحت  الستوب  1.5660  الهدف بأذن الله  1.6200  والله الموفق

----------


## abo so3od

تم الدخول في الصفقه

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

هو الكيبل ايه نظامه يا ابو مروان
مش ناوى يجيبها لبر وينزل ولا ايه
وياريت تقولى اخره فى الطلوع ايه علشان انا حسابى قرب يخلص بسببه

----------


## aljameel

> هو الكيبل ايه نظامه يا ابو مروان
> مش ناوى يجيبها لبر وينزل ولا ايه
> وياريت تقولى اخره فى الطلوع ايه علشان انا حسابى قرب يخلص بسببه

 انا امامي شايفه رايح لل 1.5970 بأذن الله 
واحتمال اكثر فوق 1.6000 والله اعلم

----------


## فريد زيزو

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو كندي  السعر الحالي  1.5808  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  محاولة اقتناصه من تحت  الستوب  1.5660  الهدف بأذن الله  1.6200  والله الموفق

 
تم الدخول من 802 
ممكن تقولى الهدف 
الاول والثانى والثالث ايه يا جميل ؟
والله وحشتنا يا غالى
بالتوفيق باذن الله 
بس الاسبريد 12 نقطة للعملة دى !!!
كثيرة والله

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

صدمتنى يا ابو مروان
بس انا اخرى معااه لغايه 1.5900 لو عداها يبقى عوضى على الله

----------


## aljameel

> تم الدخول من 802  ممكن تقولى الهدف  الاول والثانى والثالث ايه يا جميل ؟ والله وحشتنا يا غالى بالتوفيق باذن الله بس الاسبريد 12 نقطة للعملة دى !!! كثيرة والله

 عقد صغير وانساه

----------


## aljameel

> صدمتنى يا ابو مروان
> بس انا اخرى معااه لغايه 1.5900 لو عداها يبقى عوضى على الله

 لو بكيفي ابغاه مايصعد انا عارف انه فيه ناس كثير بايعين ولاكن مابليد حيله 
انا من امس قلتلكم اذا اخترق 1.5730 معناه سيذهب فوووق 1.6000 متى الله اعلم 
من بعده حددت لكم هدفين 800 و850 متوقع يصعد لهم ومنها ينزل يصحح لل 1.5550 
وفعلا صعد لل 837 ونزل لل 512 وارتد لل سعر الحالي 
والله يستر على كل من بائع 
ونتمنى مايصعد

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

> لو بكيفي ابغاه مايصعد انا عارف انه فيه ناس كثير بايعين ولاكن مابليد حيله 
> انا من امس قلتلكم اذا اخترق 1.5730 معناه سيذهب فوووق 1.6000 متى الله اعلم 
> من بعده حددت لكم هدفين 800 و850 متوقع يصعد لهم ومنها ينزل يصحح لل 1.5550 
> وفعلا صعد لل 837 ونزل لل 512 وارتد لل سعر الحالي 
> والله يستر على كل من بائع 
> ونتمنى مايصعد

 والله ياباشا انت ما بتقصر مع حد وربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله على المجهود الجبار اللى انت عامله هنا
ومساعدتك ليناا وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
بس انا اللى مش بسمع الكلام وبمشى من دماغى
وربنا يستر ان شاء الله وينزل شويه وانا ههرب واتخلص منه على طوول

----------


## FLEX ZEE

الاخ ابو مروان السلام عليكم  ما رايك في اليورو فرنك هل يصلح للشراء ام البيع

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان ...صباح الخير...انا شاري يورو ين من 131.15 وحطط ستوب 130.65 كده كويس ولا في مشاكل
جمعه مباركه لكم جميعا"

----------


## silverhawk145

تم دخول معك يا كومندة فى صفقة اليورو كندى وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## toty

السلام عليكم اخي جميل
كيف الحال 
اخي جميل هل هناك توصية للفرنك دولار ؟؟؟

----------


## 1عبدالله

تم الدخول لصفقة اليورو  كندى وان شاء الله لهدفها

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان اليورو كندي ممكن يوصل كام النهارده (اذا مشي السوق زي ما انت متوقع) و تفتكر اقل نزول كام... 
انا عالرف انا بسألك اكنك انت اللى بتحرك الشمعه...بس النقطه انا داخلل يورو ين و ممش عايز افوت اليورو كندي(طمع و ربك يستر)

----------


## فريد زيزو

الحمد لله انا خرجت من صفقة اليورو كندى بربح 10 نقط وبعدها نزل حوالى 100 نقطة .
ودخلت الان شراء من تحت 1.5744 وإلى الصعود ان شاء الله :Emoticon1:  :Hands:

----------


## Momtaz

> للتذكير سؤالى يا جماعة 
> هو الدرس يا جماعة بتاع الفبيو ال الاخ ابو مروان شرحهلنا
> كان صفحة كام لانى عمال ادور فى الصفحات ومش لاقيها
> وجزاكم الله كل خير ومنتظرين باقى الدروس

 
تفضل يا طيب   https://forum.arabictrader.com/1164604-7792-post.html 
هذه الصفحه تبعت الدرس الي كتبه ابو مروان عن الفيبو 
سلامي

----------


## mmhosny

مش عارف ليه حاسس ان اليورو كندي هيستمر في التذبذب حتي الساعه 3:30 حيث ان فيه خبر سلبي على الكندي..و من ثم يبدأ في الأنطلاق من الرابعه(الله أعلى و أعلم)

----------


## m.abdsatar

انا خسران اليورو كندي
اصبر علي واسيبة
الحمد لله الحساب يستحمل لانة عقد صغير

----------


## فريد زيزو

> مش عارف ليه حاسس ان اليورو كندي هيستمر في التذبذب حتي الساعه 3:30 حيث ان فيه خبر سلبي على الكندي..و من ثم يبدأ في الأنطلاق من الرابعه(الله أعلى و أعلم)

 
قصدك ينطلق صعوووود  :Hands:  ولا هبووووووط ؟

----------


## mmhosny

لا صعود طبعا" زي توصية ابو مروان...الراجل قال الهدف 6200....الخبر متوقع سلبي..يعني الكندي يضعف امام العملات الأخري...انا بدردش معاكو...انا راجل على باب الله زيي زيكو... 
يارب يا كريم...
اين انت يا أبو مروان..

----------


## m.abdsatar

برغم الخسارة حتي الان لكن تن التعزيز من الاسعار الحالية
ومازلنا بانتظار الهدف ان شء الله

----------


## mmhosny

ربنا يوفقنا جميعا" ان شاء الله...ربك كريم اوي

----------


## فريد زيزو

هو ايه اللى بيحصل ده ؟
فاضل 30 نقطة على الاستوب

----------


## silverhawk145

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله .......... الخبر سالبى وبردو  اليوروكندى لسه بينزل.........ربنا يستر

----------


## فريد زيزو

انا قفلت على خسارة 55 نقطة وربنا يعوض

----------


## silverhawk145

اللى اعرفو فى الفوركس ان لو فيه خبر مثلا سلبى  بيطلع كتيييير وبعد كدة ينزل 
وهوة ده تقريبا اللى بيحصل دلوقتى مع الكندى

----------


## 1عبدالله

شوفوا ياجماعة يالهدف يالستوب انا اللى جمعته الاسبوع اللى الفات سنت سنت مع الصفقة دى بدولار +عقد تعزيز بنص دولار وربنا ستار لانى نسيت موضوع الخبر

----------


## mmhosny

انا اعتقد ان ده ضرب ستوبات و محاوله للوصول للو بتاع امس...ان شاء الله انا حاسس انه في بدايه الساعه 4 او عند 4:15 يبدأ يطلع....انا مش محلل...انا بس خسرت كتير من الطريقه بتاعة الأخبار دي

----------


## silverhawk145

> شوفوا ياجماعة يالهدف يالستوب انا اللى جمعته الاسبوع اللى الفات سنت سنت مع الصفقة دى بدولار +عقد تعزيز بنص دولار وربنا ستار لانى نسيت موضوع الخبر

 
وانا بردو معاك  يالهدف بالاستوب :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands: 
علشان مع تعاملاتى الكثيرة مع استاذنااااااااا الجميل  كل نقطة ولها معناهااا :Drive1:  :Drive1:  
ان شاء الله للهدف :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:

----------


## mmhosny

فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّارًا يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَارًا وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ أَنْهَارًا

----------


## 1عبدالله

والله كنت شغال من غير ستوب دائما لانى كنت باحس انهم بيعرفوا الستوب يضرب وبعدين السعر يطلع صاروخ للهدف وبعده ب100 نقطة كمان وفعلا السعر كان ينزل واسيب العقد مفتوح للهدف يوم  اواتنين مش مهم المهم كان السعر يروح للهدف دلوقت معظم الخسائر من ضرب الاستوب

----------


## mmhosny

> والله كنت شغال من غير ستوب دائما لانى كنت باحس انهم بيعرفوا الستوب يضرب وبعدين السعر يطلع صاروخ للهدف وبعده ب100 نقطة كمان وفعلا السعر كان ينزل واسيب العقد مفتوح للهدف يوم اواتنين مش مهم المهم كان السعر يروح للهدف دلوقت معظم الخسائر من ضرب الاستوب

  
أخي الكريم...انا عندي نفس الأعتقاد.. 
أعتقد ان كل شركه عندها برنامج يحسب اقصي عدد من ضرب الأستوب و في اقرب سعر...بدليل ان الشركات الأسعار عندها مختلفه...و الله يعينا(الحل الوحيد )زي ما انت اتفضلت تترك بدون استوب بس بمراقبه و دخول باستوب في مخيلتك.....نصرك الله و نصرنا.

----------


## toty

> والله كنت شغال من غير ستوب دائما لانى كنت باحس انهم بيعرفوا الستوب يضرب وبعدين السعر يطلع صاروخ للهدف وبعده ب100 نقطة كمان وفعلا السعر كان ينزل واسيب العقد مفتوح للهدف يوم اواتنين مش مهم المهم كان السعر يروح للهدف دلوقت معظم الخسائر من ضرب الاستوب

  
نفس النتيجة اللي وصلت لها ..... 
لا للاستوبات بعد اليوم   :Regular Smile:

----------


## m.abdsatar

مازال اليورو كندي يواصل الهبوط
يا تري رايكم اية 
اقفل علي خسارة وربنا يعوض علينا

----------


## 1عبدالله

لاياباشوات الاستوب مهما كان صديق لكن انا علشان بتعامل مع الاصدقاء بحذر من كتر اللى شفته منهم بعمل ايه الاستوب يكتب على ورقة برة لما السعر يوصلها مع تحليلك تشوف ايه اللى ممكن تعمله اقفل ولا بس بعد ما تتأكد ان السعر مش حايطلع تانى فى الحالة دى اقفل العقد بيدى لابيد عمرو زى ما بيقوله

----------


## 1عبدالله

تقفل ايه ياأخى فيه امل يطلع السعر بعد عن الاستوب كتير يعنى كان من ساعة باقى علىالاستوب 25 نقطة اصبر ياعم وبعدين خليك جرىء يالاستوب يالهدف وبعدين انت فين ابو مروان انت بتحب فرص يوم الجمعة لعل المانع ان شاء الله خير وجودك ابو مروان فى وسطنا كده بيدى امل ان الواحد قادر على المواصلة فى هذا السوق

----------


## aljameel

اولا ابارك لمن صبر على الدولار فرنك ووصله للهدف 1.0850 
وابارك لليورو ين الحمد لله قريب من الهدف 132.32  
بالنسبة لليورو كندي لا اعرف سبب النزول ولاكن الالتزام بالستوب والله يستر انا امامي هدف بأذن الله يصل له 
والله يرزق الجميع

----------


## بدران88

مشكلة الستوب والله تصدقون اني داخل بيع باوند من 4558 وتاركوا طبعا ملتزم برأس المال وفاتحه كمان بمحفظه حقيقية ما بدي اياه لانه المبلغ صغير مجرد تجربة والاستفادة من المأزق مثل هاد يا يجيب المارجن يا يرجع يجيب الهدف 
نتابع

----------


## m.abdsatar

طيب اية رايكم هل سيواصل الهبوط

----------


## m.abdsatar

ربنا يطمنك 
ان شاء الله يعاود الصعود

----------


## 1عبدالله

> طيب اية رايكم هل سيواصل الهبوط

  ياأخى ضع استوب مناسب وتوكل على الله قوم من امام الجهاز واقعد شوية مع العيال اللى احنا اهملنهم بسبب هذا السوق وان شاء الله الى صعود الواحد غلب نشترى يهبط السوق نبيع يطلع السوق وخليها على الله  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## mmhosny

الف مبروك اليورو ين...خرجت قبل الهدف المحدد ب 30 نقطه...كده فل و رضا اوي...الله يبارك فيك يا استاذنا الجميل. 
ممكن بعد اذنك تتوقع اتجاه الباوند و اليورو دولار...شكرا"

----------


## m.abdsatar

شكرا علي النصيحة يا استاذ عبد الله
والله يا استاذ عبدالله معاك الف حق
نقعد مع العيال احسن
بس انا في الشغل و مسافر بعيد عن البيت والاولاد

----------


## mmhosny

> شكرا علي النصيحة يا استاذ عبد الله
> والله يا استاذ عبدالله معاك الف حق
> نقعد مع العيال احسن
> بس انا في الشغل و مسافر بعيد عن البيت والاولاد

  
الحمد لله على كل شىء...الحال من بعضه...المشكله من ساعت ما بدأت قصة الفوركس دي من 6 شهور...متهيألي اني دلوقتي لما ارجع مش هعرف اقعد مع العيال زي قبل الفوركس...صدقوني يا شباب انا حاسس انه ادمان...مفيش كونترول. 
ربنا كريم.. :Good:

----------


## 1عبدالله

> شكرا علي النصيحة يا استاذ عبد الله
> والله يا استاذ عبدالله معاك الف حق
> نقعد مع العيال احسن
> بس انا في الشغل و مسافر بعيد عن البيت والاولاد

  ربنا يرجعك بالسلامة ياخي بس انت متابع ازاى  المهم ابو مروان عمل بالنصيحة وخد الاجازة بدرى مع ان الواحد ادمن حاجة اسمها ابو مروان لازم يشوف  رده  :Inlove:

----------


## m.abdsatar

انا بتابع من usb modam
المهم نقفل الكندي قبل اغلاق السوق ام نتوكل علي الله ونسيبة

----------


## 1عبدالله

يظهر كده ابو مروان مشغول او بعيد عن الجهاز والاخوة بدأو الاجازة عن نفسى اخى م.عبد الستار حاسيب العقود مفتوحة وربنا يستر مع جابات اول السوق  واجازة ان شاء الله سعيدة للجميع

----------


## m.abdsatar

ان شاء الله خير يا اخ عبد الله

----------


## 1عبدالله

الاستوب ضرب لله الحمد من قبل ومن بعد

----------


## aljameel

الحمد لله على كل شي 
ضرب الستوباليورو كندي وبأذن الله تعوض بأحسن منها

----------


## رشدي

صباح الخير يا عمى 
ان شاء الله دائما رابحين ربنا مايجيب خسارة الا والربح قريب  
قول آمين

----------


## FLEX ZEE

كيف  ضرب الاستوب  ما وصل للاستوب 5660  انا عندي  واصل 5674

----------


## silverhawk145

> الحمد لله على كل شي 
> ضرب الستوباليورو كندي وبأذن الله تعوض بأحسن منها

 
ازاى اخى الجميل انا عندى اقل سعر وصل له اليورو كنتى قبل ميقفل السوق كان 1.1675 على منصة fxdd   :016:  :016:  فكيف ضرب الاستوب لوز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mmhosny

سعر اليورو كندي الأن هو 5655 و لكن هذا لا يعتبر ضرب استوب لأن ان شاء الله السعر يرتفع قبل  الفتح و السوق يبدأ من السعر الجديد...يعني اي سعر الأن لا يعتد به و لا يسري علي الصفقات.... 
و الله أعلم... 
أبو مروان...مفيش حتي كيف حالكم....

----------


## mmhosny

الأسعار الحاليه ممكن تجدها على   http://www.xe.com/ 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## mmhosny

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
استاذنا الجميل أبو مروان...يا تري في اي رؤيه للسوق لديك و لا مشغول عننا. 
شكرا"

----------


## silverhawk145

*اين انت اخى الجميل بقالك يومين مختفى.......  واحنا اشتقنالك والله 
ياااارب تكون بخير وباحسن حال
وان شاء الله الاسبوع ده يبقى احلى باذن الله.............ونحن فى انتظارك 
وجزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيراااااااااااااااااا *

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
معكم يااخوان ننتظر افتتاح السوق  
واذا وجدت فرصة ساضعها بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

من فرص السوق والله اعلم 
الباوند فرنك متوقع ينزل لل 1.7130 تقريبا 
منها نراقبه لو ارتد ندخل شراء والستوب 1.7080 لو واصل نزول الافضل الانتظار والله اعلم 
والهدف بأذن الله 1.7530  
والله الموفق

----------


## 1عبدالله

حمد لله فينك ياعمنا عامل فنجان قهوة سادة بن من الغالى والله يستاهل بقك اتفضل .................                      ممكن عقبال السوق لما يفتح تجواب لى عن سؤالين اذا سمحت  اولا ايه رأيك فى الطريقة الرقمية (الهاى واللو) مع بعض التحليل وثانيا لما يكون امامى 3 اهداف مثلا  شراء من كذا والهدف الاول كذا والثانى والثالث الاول تحقق التانى اخش عليه بعد انتهاء الهدف الاول ولا اخش عليه من سعر الشراء وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> حمد لله فينك ياعمنا عامل فنجان قهوة سادة بن من الغالى والله يستاهل بقك اتفضل ................. ممكن عقبال السوق لما يفتح تجواب لى عن سؤالين اذا سمحت اولا ايه رأيك فى الطريقة الرقمية (الهاى واللو) مع بعض التحليل وثانيا لما يكون امامى 3 اهداف مثلا شراء من كذا والهدف الاول كذا والثانى والثالث الاول تحقق التانى اخش عليه بعد انتهاء الهدف الاول ولا اخش عليه من سعر الشراء وجزاك الله خيرا

 صحة وعافية عليك 
السؤال الاول مافهمت ماذا تقصد 
الثاني تختلف من توصية لتوصية ومن الافضل ان تكون مع بداية التوصية 
مثلا اليورو ين انا وصيت عليه من البداية وحددت اهداف له اخرها 144 
من ضمن الاهداف 132.60 وصل للهدف وقلت من بعدها متوقع 134  
فرضا الان صعب الدخول ولاكن لو نزل ممكن استغلال النزول والدخول فيه  
وها انا اقولك مجرد يصل 134 فكر 138.50 ومن بعدها فكر 144 
متى يصل الله اعلم الوقت صعب تحديده لا انا ولاغيري يقدر يحدد الوقت 
والله الموفق

----------


## silverhawk145

_حمد لله على السلامة اخى الجميل وبجد والله كنا مفتقدينك من امس:
وانا  كنت عاوز راى حضرتك وتصورك بالنسبة للفرنك....... فما راي حضرتك بالنسبة للدولار فرنك فهل سيواصل هبوطه الى مستويات 1.0700 ام سوف يحدث حركة تصحيحية لاعلى مع العلم انه كسر 61 فيبو لاسفل وانه من شهر تقريبا وهو فى نزول متواصل فمتى سيصعد..........
ارجو معرفة تصورك لهذا المهبول الفرنك 
وبجد انا شاكر لافضالك
 وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااا _

----------


## 1عبدالله

والله ياأخى شاكر لك جدا على الاجابة وانا اقصد فى السؤال الاول طريقة دخول للصفقة بطريقة حسابية على الهاى واللو يطلع منها ناتج يكون هو سعر الشراء او البيع

----------


## aljameel

> _حمد لله على السلامة اخى الجميل وبجد والله كنا مفتقدينك من امس:_ _وانا كنت عاوز راى حضرتك وتصورك بالنسبة للفرنك....... فما راي حضرتك بالنسبة للدولار فرنك فهل سيواصل هبوطه الى مستويات 1.0700 ام سوف يحدث حركة تصحيحية لاعلى مع العلم انه كسر 61 فيبو لاسفل وانه من شهر تقريبا وهو فى نزول متواصل فمتى سيصعد.........._ _ارجو معرفة تصورك لهذا المهبول الفرنك_  _وبجد انا شاكر لافضالك_ _وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااا_

 هلا اخي 
هو بموجه هابطة متوقع 700 واكثر 
ولاكن لابد من ان يصحح صعودا ومنها نقرر عليه اما يواصل صعود او يرتد ويواصل نزول 
كموجة متوسطة انا حددت هدف له عند 1.0850 والحمد لله وصل له  
هو الان مابين 61 و 76 اما يرتد او يواصل لل 76 ومنها يرتد  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> والله ياأخى شاكر لك جدا على الاجابة وانا اقصد فى السؤال الاول طريقة دخول للصفقة بطريقة حسابية على الهاى واللو يطلع منها ناتج يكون هو سعر الشراء او البيع

 انت بتشوف بالاول هل انت بموجه صاعده او هابطة ومنها تحكم اقصد الاتجاه العام

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي كندي  السعر الحالي  8758  مراقبته عند 8720 متوقع الارتداد منها  لو نزل لها  مجرد يرتد ممكن شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بأذن الله 9100  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي فرنك  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي  6694  الهدف بأذن الله  6790  الستوب  6615  والله الموفق

----------


## silverhawk145

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي كندي  السعر الحالي  8758  مراقبته عند 8720 متوقع الارتداد منها  لو نزل لها  مجرد يرتد ممكن شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بأذن الله 9100  والله الموفق

    :Good:  :Good:  :Good: تم الدخول معك يا كومندة  :Drive1:  :Drive1: الهدف باذن الله 9100  ووضع الاستوب 8700 ... ما راى حضرتك؟؟؟ :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## فوركسر

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي كندي  السعر الحالي  8758  مراقبته عند 8720 متوقع الارتداد منها لو نزل لها  مجرد يرتد ممكن شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بأذن الله 9100   والله  الموفق

  
استاذي وصل الى 8736 وصعد
هل سينزل ثانية ام هو للصعود ونفعل التوصية؟
وجزيت خيرا ان شاء الله

----------


## solo90515

السلام عليكم
اليورو كندي ممكن يطلع ولا نقفل الصفقة
النصيحة يالجميل جزاك الله الخير

----------


## فريد زيزو

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي فرنك  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي  6694  الهدف بأذن الله  6790  الستوب  6615  والله الموفق

 
تم الدخول ابو مروان من نقطة  6687
الى الهدف باذن الله تعالى
سؤال هل سيرتد السعر لأسفل ؟
وهو ايه اللى حصل للعملة دى ونزل 100 نقطة 
مع بداية الاسبوع ليه ؟؟
وما هو الجاب ؟
بارك الله فيك واسبوع موفق للجميع ان شاء الله تعالى

----------


## m.abdsatar

بسم الله
اسبوع موفق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## mmhosny

أبو مروان...صباح الخير 
هو الأسترالي كندي الأن يعتبر ارتد..اشتري و لا انتظر(السعر الحالي 8770)...شكرا"

----------


## FOREX BROKER

> هلا اخي 
> هو بموجه هابطة متوقع 700 واكثر 
> ولاكن لابد من ان يصحح صعودا ومنها نقرر عليه اما يواصل صعود او يرتد ويواصل نزول 
> كموجة متوسطة انا حددت هدف له عند 1.0850 والحمد لله وصل له  
> هو الان مابين 61 و 76 اما يرتد او يواصل لل 76 ومنها يرتد والله اعلم

 أخى الفاضل هل ترى الشراء من مستويات 1.0770 و التى تمثل فيبو 76 مع وجود الإستوكاستك فى مرحله ال Over Sold أم تفضل إنتظار حدوث الإرتداد. 
و لكم جزيل الشكر،،،

----------


## بحريني88

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي كندي  السعر الحالي  8758  مراقبته عند 8720 متوقع الارتداد منها لو نزل لها  مجرد يرتد ممكن شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بأذن الله 9100   والله الموفق

  هلا الشيخ طمنه على هالصفقه ؟؟ 
انه شريت من 8744

----------


## aljameel

صباح الخير  المجنون واليورو ين اي نزول فهم للشراءءءءءءءء والله اعلم  اهدافهم بأذن الله   155  138  والله الموفق  نراكم لاحقا

----------


## saud33

بارك الله فيك ابو مروان

----------


## FLEX ZEE

الاخ ابو مروان ماهو رايك في اليورو فرنك بيع ام شراء

----------


## فريد زيزو

> صباح الخير  المجنون واليورو ين اي نزول فهم للشراءءءءءءءء والله اعلم  اهدافهم بأذن الله   155  138  والله الموفق  نراكم لاحقا

 
ابو مروان يا جميل 
يا اللى حارمنا من بهيتك وطلعتك واسلوبك الجميل
انا عملت صفقة شراء للمجنون من 150.50 وبهدف 151.70 
هل لو اقترب من الهدف ابعد الهدف تانى ؟ ولا اقفل الصفقة وبارك الله فيما رزق ؟
وايه الهدف الثانى ؟
تحياتى

----------


## aBoRaMa

صباجك ورد وياسمين 
دخلت اليورو ين عند 132.20 وخرجت عند 133.06 والحمدلله على كل حال 
بصراحة أنا طالبه مرة أخرى عند 132.45،،،، فما رأيك ؟ وهل تتوقع أن يهبط إلى هذه النقطة أو أقل منها؟

----------


## m.abdsatar

صباح الخير
واسبوع موفق للجميع باذن الله

----------


## m.abdsatar

هل يوجد اي توصيات الان للتفعيل

----------


## mmhosny

أستاذى العزيز أبو مروان.. 
اليورو ين ممكن يصل الى 134 اليوم ام اكثر ام اقل ان شاء الله 
شكرا"

----------


## Momtaz

يا اخوان الهيدج شغال ولا خلاص لغواا  ولا لسا شغال  
حد يفيدني

----------


## mmhosny

أخي الكريم...حسب معلوماتي الهيدج شغال حتى 15 -7-2009 تقريبا" ...بالتوفيق

----------


## m.abdsatar

بالنسبة للملكي
انا شاري ونزل بية 10 بيب
يا تري راي الاستاذ الجميل اية
متوقع صعود
ام شىء تاني ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## mmhosny

انا عندي سؤال.... 
لما بنوك لندن و امريكا قافلين...مين اللي بيمشي السوق الأن

----------


## سـاحر

ما هي النقطة المناسبة للدخول وكم مدة تحقيق الهدف بالنسبة لليورو ين

----------


## mmhosny

انا اعتقد ان اللى عاوز يخسر فلوسه يدخل صفقات الأن....تحذير لوجه الله...محدش يدخل الأن...و الله انا مش عارف مين اللى ممشي السوق.(على فكره ممكن برضه لو دخلت تضرب معاك و تكسب..قمار يعني) 
شكرا"

----------


## Momtaz

> أخي الكريم...حسب معلوماتي الهيدج شغال حتى 15 -7-2009 تقريبا" ...بالتوفيق

 شكرا يا طيب  
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## mmhosny

أبو مروان....اليورو ين لسه الى الهدف و لا فيه اهداف جديده اليوم....شكرا" يا باشا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين  السعر الحالي  87.30  متوقع والله اعلم صعود  الهدف الاول بأذن الله  89.50  هدف ثاني بأذن  الله  92  الستوب  86.90  والله الموفق  لو واصل نزول الان عن السعر الحالي يفضل الانتظار لانه احتمال يضرب الستوب فيفضل اخذه من تحت والله اعلم

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان ...صباح الخير...اليورو ين نازل و لا طالع

----------


## بحريني88

هلا اخوي الجميل 
تذكر توصيتك عن الاسترالي و الكندي .. هوه الان هابط ويقترب من نقطه الدخول اللي اشرت لها سابقا وهي 8720 
بس حبيت اسألك للحين هذه التوصيه ساريه ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> هلا اخوي الجميل 
> تذكر توصيتك عن الاسترالي و الكندي .. هوه الان هابط ويقترب من نقطه الدخول اللي اشرت لها سابقا وهي 8720 
> بس حبيت اسألك للحين هذه التوصيه ساريه ؟؟

  
مجرد نزل مرة اخرى انا افضل الابتعاد 
هو المفروض ينزل لل 720 ومنها يرتد والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان ...صباح الخير...اليورو ين نازل و لا طالع

  
الموجه العامه صاعد حتى لو ينزل 100 و200 نقطة بالنهاية بأذن الله صاعد 
استغل النزول واعمل عقود صغيرة بأذن الله مافيه منه خوف 
والله اعلم

----------


## فريد زيزو

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين  السعر الحالي  87.30  متوقع والله اعلم صعود  الهدف الاول بأذن الله  89.50  هدف ثاني بأذن  الله  92  الستوب  86.90  والله الموفق  لو واصل نزول الان عن السعر الحالي يفضل الانتظار لانه احتمال يضرب الستوب فيفضل اخذه من تحت والله اعلم

 هو الان 87.15 ينفع اعمل صفقة الشراء الان ولا انتظر الى ان يصل 86.90  ؟

----------


## aljameel

> هو الان 87.15 ينفع اعمل صفقة الشراء الان ولا انتظر الى ان يصل 86.90 ؟

 توكل على الله ولو نزل ممكن تعزز والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

مناطق شراء لليورو ين والله اعلم 
132 و 131.50 و 131.20  
والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

صباح الخير على الجميع
صباح الخير عمى ايش اخبارك ان شاء الله تكون بخير

----------


## فريد زيزو

> توكل على الله ولو نزل ممكن تعزز والله اعلم

 
توكلنا على الله
تم الدخول من 87.19 والى الهدف باذن الله تعالى  :Hands:  :Good:

----------


## aljameel

وهذا دبل بوتوم على الفرنك ين يدعمه الموجه العامه الصاعدة بأذن الله  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير على الجميع
> صباح الخير عمى ايش اخبارك ان شاء الله تكون بخير

 هلا صباح النور

----------


## فريد زيزو

ابو مروان انا لاحظت ان العلاقة بين زوجين chf / jpy  و gbp/jpy  علاقة طردية يعنى ماشين مع بعضة ومتشابهين بنسبة 90% . وانا عملت صفقة شراء للمجنون ايضا الان
بس مش عارف الهدف والاستوب فياريت توضحلى الهدف والاستوب بتاع المجنون .
وياريت تطمنا هو متوقع تقريبا تحقيق هدف الفرنك ين متى ؟ باذن الله ومشيئته طبعا.  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان انا لاحظت ان العلاقة بين زوجين chf / jpy و gbp/jpy علاقة طردية يعنى ماشين مع بعضة ومتشابهين بنسبة 90% . وانا عملت صفقة شراء للمجنون ايضا الان  بس مش عارف الهدف والاستوب فياريت توضحلى الهدف والاستوب بتاع المجنون . وياريت تطمنا هو متوقع تقريبا تحقيق هدف الفرنك ين متى ؟ باذن الله ومشيئته طبعا.

 نعم علاقة طردية 
متى الله اعلم 
المجنون ساعطيك الاهداف البعيدة هدفه بأذن الله 155 تقريبا وهدف اخر 158 بأذن الله 
متى يصل الهدف الله اعلم

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان..اهداف اليورو و الفرنك ين اليوم و لا اسبوعيه

----------


## 1عبدالله

صباح الفل ابو مروان مش حااقدر اتابع معكم اليوم لسفرى بس والله مبسوط انى فتحت الموقع وشفتك موجود اتمنى ان كثرة اسئلتنا مكنش مسببة لك ازعاج و اتمنى رحمة الله لك والاخوة المتابعين ولى

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان..اهداف اليورو و الفرنك ين اليوم و لا اسبوعيه

 والله يااخي من الصعب تحديد المدة كم لاكن اتوقع الاسبوع هذا الله كريم  
من يحدد المدة مع احترامي للجميع غير صادق لايعلم بها الا الله

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الفل ابو مروان مش حااقدر اتابع معكم اليوم لسفرى بس والله مبسوط انى فتحت الموقع وشفتك موجود اتمنى ان كثرة اسئلتنا مكنش مسببة لك ازعاج و اتمنى رحمة الله لك والاخوة المتابعين ولى

 ترجع بالسلامة اخي عبدالله 
مايمنعني عنكم الا اشغالي الخاصة وبقدر المستطاع اتواجد كل ماسنحت لي الفرصة 
ومعكم للنهاية بأذن الله

----------


## solo90515

صباح الخير يالجميل
ان شاء الله انك بخير يالغالي
اريد اسال ايش رايك اليورو باوند ننتظر النزول ومن ثم الشراء

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير يالجميل
> ان شاء الله انك بخير يالغالي
> اريد اسال ايش رايك اليورو باوند ننتظر النزول ومن ثم الشراء

 انا هذا الجوز مااحبه بامانه مثل الرجل الذي لايتنبى بما يفعل 
ولاكن راقب 8760 لو ماكسرها والله اعلم صاعد  8875 
لو كسرها راقب 8735 وتكون اخر أمل والله اعلم 
وانت لك الخيار

----------


## silverhawk145

السلام عليكم اخى الجميل والله واحشتينى اوى ياريت يكون المانع خير بسبب غيابك اليومين اللى فاتو: 
انا كنت عاوز اسأل حضرتك انى دخلت الاسترالى كندى من عند 8770  ووضعت الاستب عند 8690........ ما رايك اخى الجميل فى هذا  وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااا

----------


## قليل الحظ

أخونا الجميل صبحك الله بالخير ما هو الكلام عالمجنون الله يجزاك الخير هل ما زال فى موجه صاعده و من أين ممكن الدخول و شكرا  و دائما مشكور على جهدك الطيب

----------


## solo90515

> انا هذا الجوز مااحبه بامانه مثل الرجل الذي لايتنبى بما يفعل 
> ولاكن راقب 8760 لو ماكسرها والله اعلم صاعد 8875 
> لو كسرها راقب 8735 وتكون اخر أمل والله اعلم 
> وانت لك الخيار

 جزاك الله الخير
والله وليّ التوفيق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخى الجميل والله واحشتينى اوى ياريت يكون المانع خير بسبب غيابك اليومين اللى فاتو: 
> انا كنت عاوز اسأل حضرتك انى دخلت الاسترالى كندى من عند 8770 ووضعت الاستب عند 8690........ ما رايك اخى الجميل فى هذا وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااا

 هلا اخي 
ماشغلني هو اشغالي الخاصة ولاكن ثق تمام معكم قلبا وقالب 
انا هالجوز جننى لا هو الاراضي يصعد ولا ينزل الان بسعر دخولك 
ممكن الاغلاق ونحاول مرة اخرى اضع له منطقة دخول اخرى 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أخونا الجميل صبحك الله بالخير ما هو الكلام عالمجنون الله يجزاك الخير هل ما زال فى موجه صاعده و من أين ممكن الدخول و شكرا و دائما مشكور على جهدك الطيب

 يحتاج صبر ولاكن بأذن الله لاهدافه 
مناطق شراء حاول توزع على عقود صغيرة مع النزول فرضا عند 150 ولو نزل تعزز وهكذا والله يعينك تصبر عليه

----------


## silverhawk145

> هلا اخي 
> ماشغلني هو اشغالي الخاصة ولاكن ثق تمام معكم قلبا وقالب 
> انا هالجوز جننى لا هو الاراضي يصعد ولا ينزل الان بسعر دخولك 
> ممكن الاغلاق ونحاول مرة اخرى اضع له منطقة دخول اخرى 
> والله الموفق

  احنا بجد مقدرين تعب حضرتك معانا وجزاك الله خيراااااا  وجعل الله عملك الصالح فى ميزان حسناتك: 
وانا قفلت الصفقة الان ومنتظر مناطق الشراء الجديدة وشكرا لتعاونك معنا اخى الجميل

----------


## silverhawk145

> صباح الخير  المجنون واليورو ين اي نزول فهم للشراءءءءءءءء والله اعلم  اهدافهم بأذن الله   155  138  والله الموفق  نراكم لاحقا

  

> مناطق شراء لليورو ين والله اعلم 
> 132 و 131.50 و 131.20  
> والله الموفق

 اخى الجميل انا دخلت من 131.90  والهدف 138   باذن الله  ........فكم الاستوب لوز وجزاك الله خيرااااا

----------


## toty

السلام عليكم
صباح الخير
وصول متاخر كالعادة ولكن في صالحي هالمره
وصلت  والفرنك ين عند 86.97  خذته شراء  وان شاء الله الى الهدف  :Regular Smile:

----------


## hiboo

صباح الخير استاذ جميل مارايك بالكيبل هل سيصحح الى اسفل

----------


## mmhosny

السلام عليكم يا رجال....كيف حالك يا ابو مروان. 
يا أخي متتألش علينا كده...هو علشان احنا بنحبك فى الله(مش فى التوصيات) تتركنا كده...الله يعينك على مشاغلك يا أخي. 
كنت عايز اسألك اخبار اليورو ين..ادخل فيه ولا ايه..و الفرنك ين برده خرجت منه علشان قلقت...ادخل تاني و لا لا. 
شكرا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم يا رجال....كيف حالك يا ابو مروان. 
> يا أخي متتألش علينا كده...هو علشان احنا بنحبك فى الله(مش فى التوصيات) تتركنا كده...الله يعينك على مشاغلك يا أخي. 
> كنت عايز اسألك اخبار اليورو ين..ادخل فيه ولا ايه..و الفرنك ين برده خرجت منه علشان قلقت...ادخل تاني و لا لا. 
> شكرا

 الله يهديك مااثقلش على احد 
ومعكم للنهاية بأذن الله 
واليوم معك للصباح 
واشتري ولاتخاف المجنون واليوروين والفرنك ين بأذن الله صاعدين 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير استاذ جميل مارايك بالكيبل هل سيصحح الى اسفل

 معليش ولو متاخر الاجابة سامحنا على التاخير 
بأذن الله الكيبل لل 1.6030 
والله الموفق

----------


## الكنق

انا بعت الكيبل 1.5920 
هل ممكن ينزل لها والا اغلق الصفقه بخساره

----------


## aljameel

> انا بعت الكيبل 1.5920 
> هل ممكن ينزل لها والا اغلق الصفقه بخساره

 بصدق اخي مااعرف ينزل ولا لا صعب تحديد 10 وال 20 نقطة 
لاني بشتغل فريم الساعة 
فأنا امامي هدف بيقول صاعد له والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.3494  كان له هدف وذكرته 1.3460 نزل له وارتد منه  سأتكلم عنه بشكل مفصل لكي يستفاد منه   والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.3310 فهو ذاهب لااهداف صعوديه  الكسر نقطة واحدة  الستوب 1.3310   الاهداف بأذن الله  1.3850 \ 1.400 \ 14150  بشرط اختراق 1.3630 بنقطة واحدة  اذا عنده نيت نزول فتكون كالتالي  1.3440 ويرتد منها وهي الاقوى او 1.3333 وهي الاضعف  والله اعلم  والله يرزقنا جميعا

 وبأذن الله للهدف الثالث 1.4150  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والدولار فرنك والله اعلم  
سيذهب بأذن الله 1.0770 
من اراد البيع من السعر الحالي يضع الستوب 1.0910 
والله الموفق

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

> معليش ولو متاخر الاجابة سامحنا على التاخير 
> بأذن الله الكيبل لل 1.6030 
> والله الموفق

 صباح الفل استاذنا
هل الكيبل بعد ما يوصل لل 1.6030 هيكمل صعود ولا هيرجع تانى ياباشااا
انا بايع من تحت خالص وخسران فيه اكتر من 100 نقطه 
ياريت تطمنا ياباشااااا

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الفل استاذنا
> هل الكيبل بعد ما يوصل لل 1.6030 هيكمل صعود ولا هيرجع تانى ياباشااا
> انا بايع من تحت خالص وخسران فيه اكتر من 100 نقطه 
> ياريت تطمنا ياباشااااا

 والله اعلم اما يواصل صعود او ينزل شوي ثم يواصل صعود 
انا امامي هدف بأذن الله الان 1.6030 له هدف اخر لم يتاكد بعد

----------


## الكنق

هل ممكن ياصل الهدف خلال 24 ساعه

----------


## aljameel

> هل ممكن ياصل الهدف خلال 24 ساعه

 اتوقع خلال الساعه او الساعات القادمه والله اعلم

----------


## رشدي

صباح الخير عمى 
ربنا يعينك على خدمة اخوانك بارك الله فيك 
ارى انك موفق بإذن الله اليوم جميع صفقاتك فى ربح الحمد لله  
بارك الله فيك يا عمى

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير عمى 
> ربنا يعينك على خدمة اخوانك بارك الله فيك 
> ارى انك موفق بإذن الله اليوم جميع صفقاتك فى ربح الحمد لله  
> بارك الله فيك يا عمى

 الله يبارك فيك

----------


## mmhosny

الله يرضى عليك يا ابو مروان...انا عارف انك راجل محترم و علشان كده بحب اهزر معاك يا أخي. 
ارجو ان تنصحني فيهم تاني(اليورو ين و الفرنك-لم أدخل حتى لأن--اصل نمت) 
أدخل و لا انتظر..و الهدف 134 و 88ز5 و لا فيه تعديل 
شكرا"

----------


## aljameel

> الله يرضى عليك يا ابو مروان...انا عارف انك راجل محترم و علشان كده بحب اهزر معاك يا أخي. 
> ارجو ان تنصحني فيهم تاني(اليورو ين و الفرنك-لم أدخل حتى لأن--اصل نمت) 
> أدخل و لا انتظر..و الهدف 134 و 88ز5 و لا فيه تعديل 
> شكرا"

 اعرف انك تمزح ياحلو 
بأذن الله 
اليورو ين 134.40 ووووووو 138.50 ووووو 144 
الفرنك ين 88.40 و 89.40 ووووووو92 
توكل على الله ولو نزل عزز 
من امس وانت تسأل لو داخل على الاقل معك فوق 200 نقطة 
والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

الله يرضى عليك..المشكله بقالي يومين في تردد..يدخل و اخرج..و احيانا ده خسرني كتير..انا دخلت و لن انظر اليهم الا عند الهدف باذن الله...متشكرين يا جميل

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  صباح الخير  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي  1.7770  كانه عاجبني واستوبه صغير   الستوب  1.7745  الهدف بأذن الله  1.7850  اذا واصل فوق الهدف خليكم فيه والله اعلم  والله الموفق  راقبوه لو واصل صعود احتمال يروح 1.8150 والله اعلم  لو وصل الهدف ونزل ممكن ندخل بيع او لو قدر الله وانضرب الستوب ندخل بيع هدف البيع بأذن الله 1.7350 والله الموفق  بجميع الاحوال نبي نستفيد منه بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  صباح الخير  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي  1.7770  كانه عاجبني واستوبه صغير   الستوب  1.7745  الهدف بأذن الله  1.7850  اذا واصل فوق الهدف خليكم فيه والله اعلم  والله الموفق  راقبوه لو واصل صعود احتمال يروح 1.8150 والله اعلم  لو وصل الهدف ونزل ممكن ندخل بيع او لو قدر الله وانضرب الستوب ندخل بيع هدف البيع بأذن الله 1.7350 والله الموفق   بجميع الاحوال نبي نستفيد منه بأذن الله

 بالحاله هذه ندخل بيع بس ننتظره يصعد شوي ونتوكل على الله  الستوب المناسب لك ضعه

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان انا نزلت الستوب فيه...اخرج و لا ادخل بيع

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان انا نزلت الستوب فيه...اخرج و لا ادخل بيع

 هو المفروض الستوب 740 بس انا زودت 5  
خليك فيه بس يصعد وتشوفه يبداء ينزل ممكن تغلق وتدخل بيع 
والله الموفق  
المهم الستوب لايتعدى 740

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم الكيبل عند 900 + - انه فرصة شراء  وبأذن الله الهدف الاول 1.6030  الشراء من بعد مراقبه والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم 
أخي ابو مروان  
هل ترى الدخول في اليورو ين مع هذا الهبوط؟ وماهي النقطة المناسبة؟ 
أنا دخلت في لزوج عند 131.5 و 131.80 و 132.2 وخرجت من آخر عقدين عند 133.30 وتبقى مع الأول

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> أخي ابو مروان  
> هل ترى الدخول في اليورو ين مع هذا الهبوط؟ وماهي النقطة المناسبة؟ 
> أنا دخلت في لزوج عند 131.5 و 131.80 و 132.2 وخرجت من آخر عقدين عند 133.30 وتبقى مع الأول

 توكل على الله

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم الكيبل عند 900 + - انه فرصة شراء  وبأذن الله الهدف الاول 1.6030   الشراء من بعد مراقبه والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر مبروووووووووووك لمن دخل الحمد لله للهدف بأذن الله لواصل بعد الهدف خليكم فيه

----------


## فريد زيزو

أبو مروان بارك الله فيك
انا عندى صفقة بيع للكسيبل من عند 1.5945 فهل فى احتمال يهبط الى هذه النقطة ؟
وعندى بيع ايضا للمجنون من 151.50 فهل فى احتمال للهبوط ؟
ارجو الرد سريعا هل ابقى عليهم ام اغلقهم الان ؟

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان بارك الله فيك  انا عندى صفقة بيع للكسيبل من عند 1.5945 فهل فى احتمال يهبط الى هذه النقطة ؟ وعندى بيع ايضا للمجنون من 151.50 فهل فى احتمال للهبوط ؟ ارجو الرد سريعا هل ابقى عليهم ام اغلقهم الان ؟

 أن شاء الله ينزل لنقطة دخولك واغلق 
فريد كم يوم وانا اقول شراءءءءءء 
وسألتني واجبت عليك واقولك شراء 
راقب الان لا تستعجل بالاغلاق

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم سأكون مشغول بالاسهم السعودية عندي كم سهم بدي اصرفهم 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## aljameel

راقبو المجنون والله اعلم لو ماكسر 151.70 سيذهب بأذن الله 153  
والله الموفق

----------


## فريد زيزو

> أن شاء الله ينزل لنقطة دخولك واغلق 
> فريد كم يوم وانا اقول شراءءءءءء 
> وسألتني واجبت عليك واقولك شراء 
> راقب الان لا تستعجل بالاغلاق

 
شكرا ابو مروان يا جميل
انا قفلت الصفقة بعد ردك علطول على خسارة قليلة 
ولله الحمد وبعد ما قفلت الكيبل ابن الكيبل نزل علطول 
شكله كان منتظرين ربنا يهلكه :Drive1:  :Drive1: 
بارك الله فيك وفيك اولادكوربنا يكرمك فى الاسهم

----------


## silverhawk145

> اعرف انك تمزح ياحلو 
> بأذن الله 
> اليورو ين 134.40 ووووووو 138.50 ووووو 144 
> الفرنك ين 88.40 و 89.40 ووووووو92 
> توكل على الله ولو نزل عزز 
> من امس وانت تسأل لو داخل على الاقل معك فوق 200 نقطة 
> والله الموفق

  السلام عليكم اخى الجميل: 
ممكن اعرف استوب اليورو ين كام؟؟؟؟؟
وجزاك الله خيرااااااااا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخى الجميل:  ممكن اعرف استوب اليورو ين كام؟؟؟؟؟ وجزاك الله خيرااااااااا

 وهو كان عند 130 على مااتذكر قلت الستوب 129.60 او 70 ناسي 
الان ضع الستوب المناسب لك او 131.50 اعتقد والله اعلم مناسب واي نزول اشتري والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

> توكل على الله

  
دخلت عند 132.72 
والحمدلله 35 نقطة حتى موعد هذه المشاركة

----------


## توفيق12

مرحبا اخي ابومروان
ممكن نضرتك للدولار ين

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا اخي ابومروان
> ممكن نضرتك للدولار ين

 ماانصحك فيه دمه ثقيل

----------


## aljameel

> دخلت عند 132.72 
> والحمدلله 35 نقطة حتى موعد هذه المشاركة

 عنده هدفان بأذن الله 134 و 134.40 
وطبعا اهدافه الاخرى  
مبروووووووك تستاهل كل الخير

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو المجنون والله اعلم لو ماكسر 151.70 سيذهب بأذن الله 153  
> والله الموفق

 مبروووووك المجنون اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
كان الستوب 25 نقطة عند المشاركة لااحد يقول مااستفاد منه  
مبروووووووووووووووووك لمن دخل فيه ومبروووووووووك للي ماسكين عليه من بدري

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.3494  كان له هدف وذكرته 1.3460 نزل له وارتد منه  سأتكلم عنه بشكل مفصل لكي يستفاد منه   والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.3310 فهو ذاهب لااهداف صعوديه  الكسر نقطة واحدة  الستوب 1.3310   الاهداف بأذن الله  1.3850 \ 1.400 \ 14150  بشرط اختراق 1.3630 بنقطة واحدة  اذا عنده نيت نزول فتكون كالتالي  1.3440 ويرتد منها وهي الاقوى او 1.3333 وهي الاضعف  والله اعلم  والله يرزقنا جميعا

 من اراد الدخول استغلال النزول وبأذن الله للهدف الثالث 1.4150  والستوب 1.4860  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك الكيبل والمجنون والكل 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
الكيبل لو واصل عطاء فوق الهدف 1.6030 لمن اراد البقاء فيه  
ومن اراد يجني ربحه له الخيار 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

مبرووووووووووووووك اليورو دولار اول 100 نقطة  الكيبل لمن اراد الدخول الان من السعر الحالي 1.6008 والستوب 1.5960  الهدف بأذن الله 1.6090  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

ومن اراد الدخول الان باليورو دولار من السعر الحالي 1.3951  يضع الستوب 1.3890  والهدف الاول بأذن الله 1.4050 لل 60 والهدف الثاني بأذن الله 1.4150  والله الموفق

----------


## silverhawk145

:015:  :015: تم الدخول يا كومندة :Drive1:  :Drive1:    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## franco195

ايهنظام اليورو ين بو مروان انا شارى من 133.05 
اقفل ولا هيطلع تانى واعزز ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ

----------


## بسيم محمد

ضرب ستوب اليورو وطلع بس برضه إشتريته كمان مرة .

----------


## aljameel

> ضرب ستوب اليورو وطلع بس برضه إشتريته كمان مرة .

 انتظر يابسيم والله شكله بيخوف بالنزول هذا

----------


## aljameel

> ايهنظام اليورو ين بو مروان انا شارى من 133.05 
> اقفل ولا هيطلع تانى واعزز ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ

 فوق 132 مافيش مشكله  
هو اليورو هو الي نزولوه ربنا يستر

----------


## aljameel

والكيبل نوقف شوي الفرق مايقارب 10 نقاط الافضل الانتظار والله اعلم 
كأن الدولار عليه خبر هو الي نزل اليورو والكيبل

----------


## aljameel

كأني اشوف موجه تصحيحه للكيبل واليورو والله اعلم  
غير متاكد حتى اللحضة 
بوادر تصحيح والله اعلم من حظ المتعلقين لو تتاكدت

----------


## toty

اخي جميل هل توصية اليورو دولار لازالت قائمة علما بان السعر الحالي تقريبا 1.3900
وهل الاهداف مثل ماهي ما تغيرت ؟؟ 
ايضا  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  132.29  هل تنصحني بالشراء اخي جميل ؟؟؟
وهل الاهداف كما هي ؟؟   134؟؟؟  
وشكرااا

----------


## aljameel

> اخي جميل هل توصية اليورو دولار لازالت قائمة علما بان السعر الحالي تقريبا 1.3900
> وهل الاهداف مثل ماهي ما تغيرت ؟؟

 اخي التوصية الاولى قائمة المهم عدم كسر الستوب 1.3860

----------


## قليل الحظ

أخونا الجميل يعطيك العافيه  رجاء هل تأكدت من الموجه التصحيحيه للكيبل واذا كان مزبوط  فهل يسحب معه المجنون برجاء الرد   أخوك معلق فيه بيع  وأريد أحد يطمني  ودائما وشكور على جهدك الطيب

----------


## toty

اخي جميل  شكرا على الاجابه
 الحمدلله دخلت فيها   وبدا الارتفاع    
ماذا بخصوص  اليورو  ين؟؟؟

----------


## Momtaz

> والكيبل نوقف شوي الفرق مايقارب 10 نقاط الافضل الانتظار والله اعلم 
> كأن الدولار عليه خبر هو الي نزل اليورو والكيبل

 17:00 		 	 	USD 	
	 		 		Existing Home Sales   		 	 	 		 			4.68M
 		 	 	4.65M 	4.55M 
هذا الخبر الي كان على الدولار وهو على مبيعات المنازل كان قبل ساعه وكان ايجابي  
ربنا يرزقكم  
سلامي

----------


## aljameel

> أخونا الجميل يعطيك العافيه رجاء هل تأكدت من الموجه التصحيحيه للكيبل واذا كان مزبوط فهل يسحب معه المجنون برجاء الرد أخوك معلق فيه بيع وأريد أحد يطمني ودائما وشكور على جهدك الطيب

 اخي والله ماني متاكد حتى اللحضة هل الخبر او بداية تصحيح الله اعلم 
بالنسبة للمجنون الاتجاه العام صاعد ولو نزل وصحح بالنهاية صاعد والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> 17:00                   USD     
>                       Existing Home Sales                                          4.68M
>                   4.65M     4.55M 
> هذا الخبر الي كان على الدولار وهو على مبيعات المنازل كان قبل ساعه وكان ايجابي  
> ربنا يرزقكم  
> سلامي

 مشكوررررر ربنا يرزقك

----------


## aljameel

اخواني مضطر أستاذنكم الان والله معكم

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اوك يا غالى

----------


## aljooore

اليورو عندي ضرب ستوب

----------


## aljooore

> ومن اراد الدخول الان باليورو دولار من السعر الحالي 1.3951  يضع الستوب 1.3890  والهدف الاول بأذن الله 1.4050 لل 60 والهدف الثاني بأذن الله 1.4150   والله الموفق

 معوضين بهالصفقه

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو عندي ضرب ستوب

 معوضه أن شاء الله يالجوروي ابشري أن شاء الله بأحسن منها 
شكل الدولار ضحك علي  
انا الصباح نزلت توصية لليورو استرالي سأرفعها الان مرة اخرى بس يصعد ادخلي بيع فيه  
وبأذن الله فيه خير

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  صباح الخير  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي  1.7770  كانه عاجبني واستوبه صغير   الستوب  1.7745  الهدف بأذن الله  1.7850  اذا واصل فوق الهدف خليكم فيه والله اعلم  والله الموفق  راقبوه لو واصل صعود احتمال يروح 1.8150 والله اعلم  لو وصل الهدف ونزل ممكن ندخل بيع او لو قدر الله وانضرب الستوب ندخل بيع هدف البيع بأذن الله 1.7350 والله الموفق   بجميع الاحوال نبي نستفيد منه بأذن الله

  
للمشااااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

معاليش يااخوان ضعيت عليكم الكيبل هاهو قريب من هدفه  بس خبر الدولار هو الخوفني 
بأذن الله تتعوض بأحسن منها

----------


## Momtaz

فوات ربح ولا خساره يا طيب  
هيك علمتنا  
سلامي

----------


## silverhawk145

> للمشااااااااهدة والله الموفق

  ما هى افضل مناطق البيع اخى الجميل وما هو الاستوب وجزاك الله خيراااااااا 
وانا كان ليه ملحوظة للتعلم منك :
حضرتك وضعت توصية شراء على اليورو ين هدف اول 300 نقطة تقريبا وفى نفس الوقت حضرتك وضعت توصية بيع على اليورو استرالى ايضا بهدف تقريبى 300 نقطة فكيف فى عملتين مختلفين اليورو ينزل ويطلع 300  نقطة مرة واحدة :016:  :016:   .....حتى ولو كان يعتمد على الاسترالى او الين؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
انا فقط اريد التعلم من وجهة نظر حضرتك وجزاك الله خيرااا
وتقبل ودى واحترامى لك :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljooore

> للمشااااااااهدة والله الموفق

   ما عندية هالزوج عندي يورو استرليني  
ويورو فرنك

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم

----------


## waoool

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## الكنق

الجميل 
اليورو  مقابل الدولار  
كيفه

----------


## aljameel

> الجميل 
> اليورو مقابل الدولار  
> كيفه

 والله اعلم اذا ماكسر 1.3860 بأذن الله صاعد  
هو الان قريب منها 12 نقطة اما يرتد او يكسرها 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljooore

البوندكمان

----------


## 1عبدالله

وعليكم السلام عمنا ابومروان اسمحى اتابع ساعة ولا اتنين احسن واصل من السفر مهلك والحمد لله الصفقتين وصلوا الاهداف مع انى كنت خايف يضرب الستوب وانا مش موجود تسلم اخى كانوا فى الجون رفعوا الرصيد رافعة تمام اخبار الكبيل ايه هدفه لفين جزاك الله خيرا ورحم والدايك

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة لليورو استرالي مراقبته ووضع الستوب المناسب لكم ولو 30 نقطة  
انا كالستوب عالي سأضعه 1.8010  
او عمل الستوب الذب وضعته وعمل عقد صغير ولو صعد ممكن تعزيزه بدون استعجال 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

لحضه اعطوني فرصة اشوف المؤاشرات  سأفتي بالكيبل أن شاء الله اتوفق

----------


## aljameel

> ما هى افضل مناطق البيع اخى الجميل وما هو الاستوب وجزاك الله خيراااااااا  وانا كان ليه ملحوظة للتعلم منك : حضرتك وضعت توصية شراء على اليورو ين هدف اول 300 نقطة تقريبا وفى نفس الوقت حضرتك وضعت توصية بيع على اليورو استرالى ايضا بهدف تقريبى 300 نقطة فكيف فى عملتين مختلفين اليورو ينزل ويطلع 300 نقطة مرة واحدة .....حتى ولو كان يعتمد على الاسترالى او الين؟؟؟؟؟؟  انا فقط اريد التعلم من وجهة نظر حضرتك وجزاك الله خيرااا وتقبل ودى واحترامى لك

 اخي مو شرط ان هذا يتبع هذا انا بحكم كمؤاشرات حسب المعطيات التي امامي بأكتب 
والله الموفق

----------


## MR_ADEL

ممكن اخونا الجميل  الاسترالي - دولار.....؟؟ في انظتر الرد...

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة لليورو استرالي انا شايف من اجمل الفرص حتى صعوده الحالي اعتقد والله اعلم صعود تصحيحي والان تقريبا مصحح لل 61% واتوقع انه مكتفى من الصعود والله اعلم 
انتم راقبوه خاصة لو توفقنا فيه بأذن الله 500 نقطة حلوين هدفه بأذن الله 1.7350 واكثر 
وانتم لكم الخيار والدخول بيع من بعد مراقبة 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

نراقب اليورو دولار عند 1.3800 + - تقريبا احتمال يرتد والله اعلم

----------


## CheFX

اخ جميل ما رايك باليورو ين هل نعزز شراء الآن

----------


## MR_ADEL

ممكن اخونا الجميل الاسترالي - دولار.....؟؟ في انظتر الرد...

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للكيبل نراقب 1.5850 تقريبا لو واصل نزول وكسر 940 اتوقع لو نزل تحتها مشواره طويل بالنزول احتمال ولست متاكد 100%  
ممكن 1.5200 والله اعلم لو نزل للنقطة هذه متوقع منها الارتداد ويصعد لل 1.6400 لل 1.6500 
هذا في حال بيصحح  
وليست دعوة للبيع الامور غير واضحه انما اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

----------


## aljameel

ومن اراد البيع للكيبل واليورو دولار ممكن بستوب صغير لايتعدى 20  
على أمل يواصلو نزول 
والله الموفق 
السعر الحالي 
1.3825
1.5958

----------


## aljameel

> اخ جميل ما رايك باليورو ين هل نعزز شراء الآن

 لا الان اتوقع ينزل لل 131 ومنها نراقبه اما نعزز او نختار نقطة اخرى 
هذا ما منه خوف بيروح هدفه لا محاله بينزل يصعد بيرروح الهدف بأذن الله 
الهدف 138.50 
وسجلوها علي لوينزل 300 بيروح الهدف بأذن الله واعتبره فرصة النزول 
والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

أبو مروان...هبوط اليورو ين ده طبيعى و لا عكس اتجاهه

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن اخونا الجميل الاسترالي - دولار.....؟؟   في انظتر الرد...

 راقب 7730 كسرها والله اعلم احتمال يواصل نزول 
حتى اللحضه اقرب للنزول من الصعود والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان...هبوط اليورو ين ده طبيعى و لا عكس اتجاهه

 حتى اللحضه طبيعي جدا

----------


## بحريني88

ألسلااام عليكم اخوي الجمييل 
كيييف حااالك 
واالله لك وحشه من زماان مادخلت معااك  
في شي متووفر حاليا :P ومضموون هدفه

----------


## aljameel

> ألسلااام عليكم اخوي الجمييل 
> كيييف حااالك 
> واالله لك وحشه من زماان مادخلت معااك  
> في شي متووفر حاليا :P ومضموون هدفه

 توصية 100% واضحة للاسف  
ولاكن راقب اليورو استرالي بنحاول نبيع بالصعود لو صعد 
واليورو ين عند 131 متوقع الارتداد والله اعلم

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم  
ابو مروان،،، ما رأيك في شارت اليورو ين 
أما دخلت في الزوج عند 131.75

----------


## بحريني88

ان شاء الله خير 
بالنسبه لليورو والاسترالي متى تتوقع ان مناسب للدخول بيع والستوب كم ؟

----------


## aBoRaMa

> حتى اللحضه طبيعي جدا

 انا ارى انه طبيعي حتى لو وصل الى 128

----------


## aljameel

> ان شاء الله خير 
> بالنسبه لليورو والاسترالي متى تتوقع ان مناسب للدخول بيع والستوب كم ؟

 ممكن الان بس راقبه طبعا عقد صغير  
ولو صعد ممكن تعزز بعقد اخر  
الستوب 1.8010 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  
> ابو مروان،،، ما رأيك في شارت اليورو ين 
> أما دخلت في الزوج عند 131.75

 بأمانه انا شايف انه ممتاز الان خايف من تصحيح واتمنى يصحح حتى يواصل صعود 
واتوقع التصحيح عند 131 والله اعلم

----------


## fahed122

ابو مروان  هل فيه احتمال يصعد الكيبل الى16000

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان هل فيه احتمال يصعد الكيبل الى16000

 حتى ولو نزل بالنهاية بيصعد واعلى من هذا الرقم والله اعلم

----------


## fahed122

> حتى ولو نزل بالنهاية بيصعد واعلى من هذا الرقم والله اعلم

 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## الكنق

> ابو مروان هل فيه احتمال يصعد الكيبل الى16000

  بصراحه  انا حلمت قبل ايام انه متوجه الى 16000 
وكان سعره  حول 5000

----------


## aBoRaMa

> بأمانه انا شايف انه ممتاز الان خايف من تصحيح واتمنى يصحح حتى يواصل صعود 
> واتوقع التصحيح عند 131 والله اعلم

  
وأنا عشان ما اكون متشائم،، وعشان اوضح السبب اللي شجعني ادخل،،، شوف الشارت هذا

----------


## aljameel

> وأنا عشان ما اكون متشائم،، وعشان اوضح السبب اللي شجعني ادخل،،، شوف الشارت هذا

 انت ممكن تعتبرها M ويكون نزول  
تتشكل مثل ماتريد صعب الحكم الان

----------


## aljameel

اتوقع اليورو دولار يصعد لل 850 لل 860 ومنها ينزل لل 790 والله اعلم 
للمراقبه

----------


## fahed122

> اتوقع اليورو دولار يصعد لل 850 لل 860 ومنها ينزل لل 790 والله اعلم 
> للمراقبه

 
للمتابعه  
الله يجزاك خير

----------


## بحريني88

دخلت في اليورو والاسترالي بعقد اولي صغير عند 7805  
وراح انطره يصعد ومن ثم ابيعه بعقد اكبر 
صح كذا يالجميل ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> بصراحه انا حلمت قبل ايام انه متوجه الى 16000 
> وكان سعره حول 5000

 حلمك فالصو يكنق ماهو وصل

----------


## aljameel

سأضع لكم تحليل احد البرامج على الساعة لحضات

----------


## silverhawk145

_اخى الجميل ما رايك فى وضع امر معلق لليورو ين عند 131.00  والاستوب 130  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ارجو منك اخى الكريم ان تخبرنى حيث ان اكثر من نصف حسابى طااار اليوم بسبب اليورو والدولار 
انا فقط اريد معرفة افضل منطقة دخول لليورو فرنك  والاستوب...
وجزاك الله خيرااااااااا_

----------


## محمد ابوالعز

اخوانى .. ساعدونى.. انا اشتريت يورو وخسران 60 نقطه..ماذا افعل بالصفقه جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

اليورو استرالي

----------


## fahed122

ممكن تضع شارت 
الكيبل 
GBP/USD

----------


## aljameel

هذه الكيبل والمجنون واليورو ين واليورو دولار 
طبعا مساعد الاعتماد عليه يخرب الحساب

----------


## aljameel

الشي الي معجبني اليورو ين متوافق مع تحليلي  
كل الموجات بتقول صعود والله اعلم

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي اليورو الاسترالي انتهى من التصحيح وبدئ الهبوط ؟؟

----------


## silverhawk145

> _اخى الجميل ما رايك فى وضع امر معلق لليورو ين عند 131.00  والاستوب 130  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> ارجو منك اخى الكريم ان تخبرنى حيث ان اكثر من نصف حسابى طااار اليوم بسبب اليورو والدولار 
> انا فقط اريد معرفة افضل منطقة دخول لليورو فرنك  والاستوب...
> وجزاك الله خيرااااااااا_

  

> الشي الي معجبني اليورو ين متوافق مع تحليلي  
> كل الموجات بتقول صعود والله اعلم

   :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:

----------


## aljameel

> 

 شوف الي انا شايفه اليورو ين صاعد اذا تفكر بستوب فضعه ابعد شوي 
والله اهداف واضحة وضوح الشمس بس صعب الجزم هذا سوق  
ولاكن انصحك بالشراء ولو نزل عزز وهكذا وزع عقودك وتكون صغيرة ولو صعد ولو معك عقد واحد خير وبركة السوق كله فرص 
ركز كمان على اليورو استرالي والله اعلم فيه خير

----------


## aljameel

> يالغالي اليورو الاسترالي انتهى من التصحيح وبدئ الهبوط ؟؟

 أن شاء الله 
ماشاء الله هاهو نازل مايقارب 60 نقطة مبروووووووووك لمن دخل فيه

----------


## silverhawk145

> شوف الي انا شايفه اليورو ين صاعد اذا تفكر بستوب فضعه ابعد شوي 
> والله اهداف واضحة وضوح الشمس بس صعب الجزم هذا سوق  
> ولاكن انصحك بالشراء ولو نزل عزز وهكذا وزع عقودك وتكون صغيرة ولو صعد ولو معك عقد واحد خير وبركة السوق كله فرص 
> ركز كمان على اليورو استرالي والله اعلم فيه خير

 
شكرااااااا للنصيحة اخى الجميل ولكن لو حضرتك سمحت ممكن تخبرنا كل فترة بتطورات اليورو ين واليورو استرالى لان الاهداف بتعتهم كبيرة 
جزاك الله خيراااا

----------


## بحريني88

ان شااء الله يبتدي  الهبوط ونعزز 
يالغالي ما رأيك في البوند والسويسري؟؟؟ 
هابط ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> شكرااااااا للنصيحة اخى الجميل ولكن لو حضرتك سمحت ممكن تخبرنا كل فترة بتطورات اليورو ين واليورو استرالى لان الاهداف بتعتهم كبيرة  جزاك الله خيراااا

 بأذن الله سنتابعهم سوى

----------


## aljameel

> ان شااء الله يبتدي الهبوط ونعزز 
> يالغالي ما رأيك في البوند والسويسري؟؟؟ 
> هابط ؟؟

 صاعد والله اعلم لل 1.7650 لل 700

----------


## mmhosny

و الله العظيم مصدقينك...انت بس اللى راجل محترم و ذوق زياده عن اللزوم...علشان كده لغة القلوب شغاله و احنا جميع" بنحبك في الله...ربنا يحبب فيك و فينا خلقه. 
شكرا" لمجهودك.

----------


## aljameel

> و الله العظيم مصدقينك...انت بس اللى راجل محترم و ذوق زياده عن اللزوم...علشان كده لغة القلوب شغاله و احنا جميع" بنحبك في الله...ربنا يحبب فيك و فينا خلقه. 
> شكرا" لمجهودك.

 بارك الله فيك 
كلك ذوق

----------


## بحريني88

الجميل انت تدخل على صفقات سوينجيه؟؟ 
انه حاب اتعلم على هذه الصفقات الطويله والمربحه 
هل تستطيع ان تدلني على الطريق الصحيح وماذا اختار من مؤشرات  
واكوون شاكر لك  :015:

----------


## aljameel

> الجميل انت تدخل على صفقات سوينجيه؟؟ 
> انه حاب اتعلم على هذه الصفقات الطويله والمربحه 
> هل تستطيع ان تدلني على الطريق الصحيح وماذا اختار من مؤشرات  
> واكوون شاكر لك

 انا مابوفر شي امامي كل شي يدعم التوصية بحلل فيه لا اعتمد على واحد معين 
انت اسال وانا اجيبك بما اعرف

----------


## بحريني88

انا اريد الدخول في صفقات سوينجيه بمعنى اقصاهه اسبوع بأهداف جيده  
انت شرايك في هالموضوع ؟؟ 
هل توجد صفقه بهذا النوع عندك يالغالي ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> انا اريد الدخول في صفقات سوينجيه بمعنى اقصاهه اسبوع بأهداف جيده  
> انت شرايك في هالموضوع ؟؟ 
> هل توجد صفقه بهذا النوع عندك يالغالي ؟؟

 المدة صعب تحديدها بصراحه ممكن يوم وممكن ايام الله اعلم 
والله اعلم 
اليورو ين 134و 138و 140و 144 
المجنون 155 و 158 و 160 و165 
خذ النصيحة  
فرضا انت بتعمل العقد بدولار 
فرضا دخلت باليورو ين اجني ربح بنصف والنصف الاخر اتركه لين الاهداف او القناعة 
تضارب بنصف دولار وتستثمر بالنصف الاخر اذا كان فيه اهداف 
انا من كان المجنون عند 145 و 143 وانا اقول رايح لل 150.50 و 151.50 و153 و 155  
لو انت داخل فيه شوف كم معك نقطة وكم مضارب بكم نقطة  
ونفس الشي لليورو ين من 127 وانا اقول رايح 130 و 131 و 132 و134 ووو 
قارن وانت احكم 
طبعا العقد بدولار  كمثال وليس بالمثل

----------


## aljameel

مثلا الليلة اليورو استرالي من ساعتين والسوق نائم ماشاء الله مايقارب 100 نقطة 
صعب اجزم اقول بيع انا بجتهد واتوقع كمعطيات امامي ممكن اصيب وممكن اخطي 
الان الي داخل فيه مرتاح معه 100 نقطة لو صعد ممكن اغلق النص واترك النص وهكذا

----------


## بحريني88

انه داخل يورو استرالي بعقد واحد والحين ربح 30 نقطه D: 
كثر الله خيرك يالغالي

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي دخلت شراء يورو ين  
كم الهدف والستوب لاهنت

----------


## aljameel

لحضات سأشرح احد القنصات لي كيف وسأرفق التوصية التي كتبتها وماشاء الله اعطت فوق المتوقع 
هي توفقت فيها كيف وانا وببحث وجدت دبل بوتوم فريم الساعة  بيقول صاعد لل 2.000 على ماتذكر 
لو وصل للهدف الدبل بوتوم وبينزل منها بيكون دبل توب على الديلي وهدف كبير 
كان الزوج الباوند فرنك 
مثلا هذه لاتحتاج مؤاشرات ولاغيره هذه تسمى فرصة فالواحد يبي يتوقع  
فانا اجتهدت وتوقعت والله كتب لها التوفيق وكانت ثاني توصية لي بالمنتدى شجعني بالاول كتبت توصية على رأس وكتفين فريم الساعة وتوفقت فيها 
والتوصيات بوقتها هنا كلها تقريبا من 50 لل 100 او اكثر بقليل  
انا توصيتى كانت 1300 نقطة فصعب احد يصدقها ومن مستجد بالتوصيات ولاكن شجاعتي وثقتي بنفسي نزلتها 
وكانت اختبار لي  والحمد لله التوصية مايقارب 2400 نقطة الحمد لله 
وللمعلوميه او مرة بحياتي اشوف حسابي 1100 نقطة ربحان وكانت فرحتي الاولى بالنجاح قبل الربح منها تشجعت واعطيت نفسي الثقة اكبر والحمد لله ها انا ولازلت اتعلم ولبكرة وبعده  
 وسارفق الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t56251.html 
انا وضعتها للتشجيع على التعلم وليس للتباهي الانسان بيفرح بطبعه بالنجاح

----------


## aljameel

> يالغالي دخلت شراء يورو ين  
> كم الهدف والستوب لاهنت

 مبرووووووك لك لو نزل سبحان الله ممكن تعزز 
واذا تريد الستوب ضع مايناسبك 
او ضع استوب مناسب لانه ممكن لو كسر 131.40 بيروح تقريبا 131 هذا في حال لو نزل وبأذن الله ماينزل

----------


## بحريني88

كفوو والله  
D: شفت الموضووع  
يعطييك العافيه والله .. يلا نبي من هالزين بعد :P

----------


## aljameel

> كفوو والله  
> D: شفت الموضووع  
> يعطييك العافيه والله .. يلا نبي من هالزين بعد :P

 للمعلومية انا وضعتها لكي تستفيد منها وتتعلم انت بتقول تبي تتعلم 
اقتنص لنا واحدة هذه عليك وانا اصحح لك لو فيها اخطاء 
بس للمعلومية فيه شارتات مرفقة بالتوصية بها اخطاء بالهبل وفيها صح صادفت مع التوصية 
بمعنى لاتناظر على الشارتات المرفقة  
المهما الشارت الاول والباقي سيبك منه هذه خسرني كثير بسببه 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

على شأن تكونوبالصورة لو اليورو ين واصل نزول بيروح والله اعلم لل 131 
والله الموفق 
اخذ الحذر وليس مؤكد النزول اقول لو واصل نزول بمعنى شفته تحت 132 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

ماشاء الله قروب الين مبدع بالصعود مبروووووووووووووك لمن دخل فيه 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## aljameel

المجنون لو اخترق الهاي اليوم متوقع بأذن الله 153.60 او اكثر   
لو وصل الهدف بأذن الله مراقبته احتمال يجني ربحه وينزل او يواصل صعود والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

على شأن لا احد يقول مابتابع معنا ايورو استرالي   هو الحمد لله نزل لل 1.7730 حتى اللحضة اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 130 نقطة وفي ناس اكثر بائعين من 880 والله اعلم  مجرد يلمس 1.7710 بأذن الله هدفنا الاول 1.7550 ومنها متوقع يصعد بحدود 70 نقطة تقريبا + - الله اعلم  ثم يواصل نزول لهدفنا بأذن الله 1.7350 هو بأمانه الهدف اكبر ولاكن نراقب لو واصل نزول خير وبركه  والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

رايك بالاسترالي دولار شراء عند 0.7790

----------


## aljameel

> ما هى افضل مناطق البيع اخى الجميل وما هو الاستوب وجزاك الله خيراااااااا  وانا كان ليه ملحوظة للتعلم منك : حضرتك وضعت توصية شراء على اليورو ين هدف اول 300 نقطة تقريبا وفى نفس الوقت حضرتك وضعت توصية بيع على اليورو استرالى ايضا بهدف تقريبى 300 نقطة فكيف فى عملتين مختلفين اليورو ينزل ويطلع 300 نقطة مرة واحدة .....حتى ولو كان يعتمد على الاسترالى او الين؟؟؟؟؟؟  انا فقط اريد التعلم من وجهة نظر حضرتك وجزاك الله خيرااا وتقبل ودى واحترامى لك

 وينك ياحلو 
هذا جواب على سؤالك  
مثلا شوف الكيبل وشوف المجنون هذا نازل وهذا صاعد فوق 100 نقطة 
ونفس الشي لليورو ين واليورو دولار وكذلك اليورو استرالي كم فرق بينه وبين اليورو ين مايقارب 300 نقطة 
المهم بحثت على مشاركتك فوجدت اسئله من اخوان لم ارد عليها والله لم انتبه عليها 
ارجو معذرتي

----------


## aljameel

> رايك بالاسترالي دولار شراء عند 0.7790

 لحضه اشوف مؤاشراته

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي   7796  الستوب   7744  الهدف بأذن الله   7950  المهم التوصية بأذن الله نسبة النجاح 70%  لان غير مؤكد الصعود 100% حتى كتابتها  ولاكن شجعني الستوب صغير والهدف كبير بأذن الله  من اراد الدخول بعقد صغير يتوكل على الله  والله الموفق  او وضع الستوب الذي يناسبك مابين 30 لل 20 نقطة

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي   7796  الستوب   7744  الهدف بأذن الله   7950  المهم التوصية بأذن الله نسبة النجاح 70%  لان غير مؤكد الصعود 100% حتى كتابتها  ولاكن شجعني الستوب صغير والهدف كبير بأذن الله  من اراد الدخول بعقد صغير يتوكل على الله  والله الموفق   او وضع الستوب الذي يناسبك مابين 30 لل 20 نقطة

   مجرد نجاح التوصية بتوفيق الله  اعرفو ان الكيبل واليورو دولار صعود والله اعلم  وكمان اعرفو مزيد من الصعود لقرووووب الين والله اعلم  والله الموفق  الان أستاذنكم للصلاة وسأعود لكم بأذن الله ومعكم للصباح   وللتوضيح اكثر مجرد اليورو استرالي يلمس 1.7710  متوقع نزول له كما ذكرت وغالبا الكيبل واليورو يكونو عكسه  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> على شأن لا احد يقول مابتابع معنا ايورو استرالي   هو الحمد لله نزل لل 1.7730 حتى اللحضة اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 130 نقطة وفي ناس اكثر بائعين من 880 والله اعلم  مجرد يلمس 1.7710 بأذن الله هدفنا الاول 1.7550 ومنها متوقع يصعد بحدود 70 نقطة تقريبا + - الله اعلم  ثم يواصل نزول لهدفنا بأذن الله 1.7350 هو بأمانه الهدف اكبر ولاكن نراقب لو واصل نزول خير وبركه  والله الموفق

 للمشاااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## silverhawk145

> لحضات سأشرح احد القنصات لي كيف وسأرفق التوصية التي كتبتها وماشاء الله اعطت فوق المتوقع 
> هي توفقت فيها كيف وانا وببحث وجدت دبل بوتوم فريم الساعة  بيقول صاعد لل 2.000 على ماتذكر 
> لو وصل للهدف الدبل بوتوم وبينزل منها بيكون دبل توب على الديلي وهدف كبير 
> كان الزوج الباوند فرنك 
> مثلا هذه لاتحتاج مؤاشرات ولاغيره هذه تسمى فرصة فالواحد يبي يتوقع  
> فانا اجتهدت وتوقعت والله كتب لها التوفيق وكانت ثاني توصية لي بالمنتدى شجعني بالاول كتبت توصية على رأس وكتفين فريم الساعة وتوفقت فيها 
> والتوصيات بوقتها هنا كلها تقريبا من 50 لل 100 او اكثر بقليل  
> انا توصيتى كانت 1300 نقطة فصعب احد يصدقها ومن مستجد بالتوصيات ولاكن شجاعتي وثقتي بنفسي نزلتها 
> وكانت اختبار لي  والحمد لله التوصية مايقارب 2400 نقطة الحمد لله 
> ...

  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015: 
بجد توصية الباوند فرنك كانت من اجمل توصيات حياتى وانا كنت دخالتها مع ححضرتك من الاول ---لو حضرتك فاكر--- وكنت بجد مش مصدق نفسى ان فيه توصية بالشكل ده وايضا بعدها حضرتك عملت صفقتين برده 700  نقطة و 1000 نقطة تقريبا وانا ايضا كنت متابع حضرتك وفعلا انا لازم ارفعلك قبعتى وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااا :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):    :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:     

> وينك ياحلو 
> هذا جواب على سؤالك  
> مثلا شوف الكيبل وشوف المجنون هذا نازل وهذا صاعد فوق 100 نقطة 
> ونفس الشي لليورو ين واليورو دولار وكذلك اليورو استرالي كم فرق بينه وبين اليورو ين مايقارب 300 نقطة 
> المهم بحثت على مشاركتك فوجدت اسئله من اخوان لم ارد عليها والله لم انتبه عليها 
> ارجو معذرتي

 
انا مقدرش ابعد عن موضوع حضرتك ولكن فعلا هذه الايام عندى امتحانات كثيرة وايضا الامس واول امس خسرت نصف حسابى تقريبا  ولكن الحمد لله  على كل شئ 
وانا بصراحة خايف اخش فى اى صفقة الان  ولكن حضرتك بجد مش مقصر معانا ومنك نستفيد  وجزاك الله خيرااااااااا :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> بجد توصية الباوند فرنك كانت من اجمل توصيات حياتى وانا كنت دخالتها مع ححضرتك من الاول ---لو حضرتك فاكر--- وكنت بجد مش مصدق نفسى ان فيه توصية بالشكل ده وايضا بعدها حضرتك عملت صفقتين برده 700 نقطة و 1000 نقطة تقريبا وانا ايضا كنت متابع حضرتك وفعلا انا لازم ارفعلك قبعتى وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااا       
> انا مقدرش ابعد عن موضوع حضرتك ولكن فعلا هذه الايام عندى امتحانات كثيرة وايضا الامس واول امس خسرت نصف حسابى تقريبا ولكن الحمد لله على كل شئ 
> وانا بصراحة خايف اخش فى اى صفقة الان ولكن حضرتك بجد مش مقصر معانا ومنك نستفيد وجزاك الله خيرااااااااا

 الله يوفقك بأمتحانتك وبنشوفك دكتور امين يارب العالمين 
خذ هذه الهدية الاسترالي ين بس تشوفه يلمس 75 ادخل شراء والهدف 100 نقطة بأذن الله 
والله اعلم محتمل الهدف سريع تحقيقه

----------


## aBoRaMa

> الله يوفقك بأمتحانتك وبنشوفك دكتور امين يارب العالمين 
> خذ هذه الهدية الاسترالي ين بس تشوفه يلمس 75 ادخل شراء والهدف 100 نقطة بأذن الله 
> والله اعلم محتمل الهدف سريع تحقيقه

 انت متأكد من الرقم يا ابو مروان 
الزوج الان عند 74.65 !!!!!

----------


## مصطفى البنان

ربنا يبارك فيك اخى الجميل وتوصياتك ذى الفل وان متابع معك من زمان واشاهد توصياتك على الشارت تمام التمام

----------


## aljameel

قولو بسم الله الاسترالي ين من السعر الحالي 74.79  بأذن الله هدفنا 76 او 75.90 واحتمال اكثر  والله الموفق  الستوب ضع مايناسبك  انا وضعت 75 خوف عليكم لاني بالصلاة الان توكلو على الله

----------


## aljameel

> ربنا يبارك فيك اخى الجميل وتوصياتك ذى الفل وان متابع معك من زمان واشاهد توصياتك على الشارت تمام التمام

 الله يسعدك ونحن يشرفنا تواجدك معنا وابداء ملاحظظاتك الانسان غير معصوم من الخطى 
والله يكتب لنا ولك التوفيق

----------


## aljameel

> انت متأكد من الرقم يا ابو مروان 
> الزوج الان عند 74.65 !!!!!

 دوووووووووووووووووس قول يارب 
 بأذن الله يكتب لها التوفيق

----------


## بحريني88

> قولو بسم الله الاسترالي ين من السعر الحالي 74.79  بأذن الله هدفنا 76 او 75.90 واحتمال اكثر  والله الموفق  الستوب ضع مايناسبك   انا وضعت 75 خوف عليكم لاني بالصلاة الان توكلو على الله

 وياااك يالغاالي دخلنه  
الستوب قصدك 74 ؟

----------


## aBoRaMa

> قولو بسم الله الاسترالي ين من السعر الحالي 74.79  بأذن الله هدفنا 76 او 75.90 واحتمال اكثر  والله الموفق  الستوب ضع مايناسبك   انا وضعت 75 خوف عليكم لاني بالصلاة الان توكلو على الله

  
يا ابو مروان 
أنت تريدنا ان تشتري عند 74.79 والستوب 75 !!!! مايصير الستوب اعلى من الشراء !!!!

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم سيذهب بأذن الله لل 153.60 لل 70 ومن بعدها 154.50 لل 154.70 
للامانه الهدف 155 وفوقهم شوي اذا وصل 154.50 خير وبركة 
والله اعلم اليورو ين انا من أمس ذكرت هدفه بأذن الله 134 و 134.40 
اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى 
انا كاهداف امامي اذا واصلو صعود انا بطمئن من داخلين فيه والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> يا ابو مروان 
> أنت تريدنا ان تشتري عند 74.79 والستوب 75 !!!! مايصير الستوب اعلى من الشراء !!!!

 ابو راما هذا انت الخبير مالك صحصح 
انا قبل الصلاة قلت اذا لمس 75 اشترو 
بس رجعت من الصلاة اقولك اشتروووووووو من السعر الحالي 
او انتظارها لو نزل تحت 
الستوب ضع مايناسبك او 73.80 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

_الاسترالي ين من اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي 74.72_  _واذا نزل يعزز يتوكل على الله بأذن الله مامنه خوف_  _المهم الستوب 73.80_  _والله يكتب لنا ولكم الرزق امين يارب العالمين_

----------


## بحريني88

الحين يالغالي دخلت معاك في 
الاسترالي الدولار
الاسترالي الين 
وناطريييين اليورو الاسترالي يلامس 7710 وداااخلييين عليه

----------


## aljameel

> الحين يالغالي دخلت معاك في 
> الاسترالي الدولار
> الاسترالي الين 
> وناطريييين اليورو الاسترالي يلامس 7710 وداااخلييين عليه

 بالتوفيق أن شاء الله ربي يرزقك ويرزقنا جميعا أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي   7796  الستوب   7744  الهدف بأذن الله   7950  المهم التوصية بأذن الله نسبة النجاح 70%  لان غير مؤكد الصعود 100% حتى كتابتها  ولاكن شجعني الستوب صغير والهدف كبير بأذن الله  من اراد الدخول بعقد صغير يتوكل على الله  والله الموفق   او وضع الستوب الذي يناسبك مابين 30 لل 20 نقطة

   

> مجرد نجاح التوصية بتوفيق الله  اعرفو ان الكيبل واليورو دولار صعود والله اعلم  وكمان اعرفو مزيد من الصعود لقرووووب الين والله اعلم  والله الموفق  الان أستاذنكم للصلاة وسأعود لكم بأذن الله ومعكم للصباح   وللتوضيح اكثر مجرد اليورو استرالي يلمس 1.7710  متوقع نزول له كما ذكرت وغالبا الكيبل واليورو يكونو عكسه  والله اعلم

   

> قولو بسم الله الاسترالي ين من السعر الحالي 74.79  بأذن الله هدفنا 76 او 75.90 واحتمال اكثر  والله الموفق  الستوب ضع مايناسبك   انا وضعت 75 خوف عليكم لاني بالصلاة الان توكلو على الله

    

> على شأن لا احد يقول مابتابع معنا ايورو استرالي   هو الحمد لله نزل لل 1.7730 حتى اللحضة اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 130 نقطة وفي ناس اكثر بائعين من 880 والله اعلم  مجرد يلمس 1.7710 بأذن الله هدفنا الاول 1.7550 ومنها متوقع يصعد بحدود 70 نقطة تقريبا + - الله اعلم  ثم يواصل نزول لهدفنا بأذن الله 1.7350 هو بأمانه الهدف اكبر ولاكن نراقب لو واصل نزول خير وبركه  والله الموفق

 للمشااااااااااااااااااااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## بحريني88

صباااااااااااحي اليوم معاااك يالغالي هههههه 
ونطلب من الله التوفييق 
يالغالي عندما يلامس 7710 ككم الاستوب ؟؟ لان راح اوضع توصيه تتفعل بروحهه

----------


## aljameel

> صباااااااااااحي اليوم معاااك يالغالي هههههه 
> ونطلب من الله التوفييق 
> يالغالي عندما يلامس 7710 ككم الاستوب ؟؟ لان راح اوضع توصيه تتفعل بروحهه

 انت مو داخل فيها من 860 ولا قفلت  
اذا قفلت الله يهديك هدفهها حليو والله اعلم مايخوف 
اخوان واخوات تراكم معزومين على زواج واحد من الاخوان معنا  
هو يعزمكم انا بس نبهت

----------


## yasser35

الله يبارك فيك  ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
انا دخلت على الاسترالي والاعتماد على الله الرزاق الكريم
قوووووووووولو يا رب

----------


## بحريني88

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ايي قفلت خبرك الوسواس ومايسوي  
راح ادخل عليهه ان شاء الله مره ثانيه .. ادخل من الان ؟ ولا انطر

----------


## aljameel

> الله يبارك فيك ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
> انا دخلت على الاسترالي والاعتماد على الله الرزاق الكريم
> قوووووووووولو يا رب

 جزاك الله خير 
الله يرزقنا جميعا  
 أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## aljameel

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> ايي قفلت خبرك الوسواس ومايسوي  
> راح ادخل عليهه ان شاء الله مره ثانيه .. ادخل من الان ؟ ولا انطر

 لا انتظر خليه يعلم بس 710 وتوكل على الله 
اتوقع بيصعد 790+ - تقريبا وينزل والله اعلم

----------


## بحريني88

ان شاء الله  
تامر امر انت يالغالي 
الجميل اليوم سهران معانه ولا شلون ؟؟ 
سؤال انت هلالي ولا نصراوي ولا اتحادي :P

----------


## aljameel

> ان شاء الله  
> تامر امر انت يالغالي 
> الجميل اليوم سهران معانه ولا شلون ؟؟ 
> سؤال انت هلالي ولا نصراوي ولا اتحادي :P

 اليوم انا مفلل نوم من بعد الظهر لل 12 تقريبا بالليل 
صحيت شوي بالنص وواصلت نوم معكم للصباح 
انا كنت اهلاوي بس الان الكورة مااهتم بها كثير مرات اشوف مباراة المنتخب 
لو تسألني من يلعب بالاهلي الان ممكن  اعرف ثلاث او ربع والباقي نووو 
اهلاوي هلالي اتحادي نصراوي شبابي اقولك اشجع العرب كلهم

----------


## بحريني88

الجميل نستغل الهبوط في تعزيز ؟؟ 
ههههههههه يطولي في عمرك

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي 7766 نعزز لان قرب من الستوب  
ولا شنو رايك ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> يالغالي 7766 نعزز لان قرب من الستوب  
> ولا شنو رايك ؟؟

 ضع الستوب 830 لو لمس 1.7830 ندخل شراء اوكي 
اليورو استرالي

----------


## بحريني88

انه كان قصدي الاسترالي والدولار 
اليورو الاسترالي انه مادخلته للحين

----------


## aljameel

اليورو الاسترالي والله اعلم من اراد البيع من السعر الحالي 1.7807 او قريب من الستوب  والستوب 1.7830  لو انضرب الستوب على طول ندخل شراء والله اعلم  هدف البيع كما ذكرته سابقا 1.7550 و 1.7350  هدف الشراء بأذن الله 1.7950 لل 1.7970  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> انه كان قصدي الاسترالي والدولار 
> اليورو الاسترالي انه مادخلته للحين

 اغلقه بسرعة نازل والله اعلم

----------


## بحريني88

طلعت منه بخساره .. الله يعوضنه ان شاء الله وياك

----------


## بحريني88

الاسترالي الين نفس ما اهوه ؟؟

----------


## yasser35

يعني نغلق الاسترالي دولار الحين السعر 7764

----------


## aljameel

الاسترالي ين الالتزام بالستوب حتى اللحضه المعطيات بتقول صاعد بأذن الله 
وساعطيكم اي تغير فيه اول باول بأذن الله 
هو الاسترالي دولار انا كنت خايف منه من البداية الله يعوضكم بأحسن منه 
الان من لم يغلق يراقبه وهو صاعد

----------


## بحريني88

بأذن الله ملتزميين معااك 
في امل نعزز ولا نتركه هكذا ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> بأذن الله ملتزميين معااك 
> في امل نعزز ولا نتركه هكذا ؟؟

 قصدك الاسترالي ين الافضل الانتظار

----------


## بحريني88

اي يالغالي  
خلاص ناطرين معاك .. والله يعينه على هالسوق ان شاء الله حنه قدهه

----------


## aljameel

صفقة اليورو الاسترالي لو نزل وكتب لها الله التوفيق بأذنه 
بتكون من افضل صفقات اليوم لان الستوب 20 نقطة والهدف 450 نقطة 
قولو يارب يكتب لها النجاح 
وللامانه بجميع الاحوال ممتازه جدا نازل ولا صاعد متابعينه وين مايروح 
بصراحه انا حاطط ثقلي فيها والله يوفقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

المهم الكيبل واليورو دولار والله اعلم عكس اليورو استرالي بالذات الكيبل غالبا مايكونو عكس بعض والله اعلم

----------


## الدولارجي

أخي بالنسبة لزوج اليورو دولار أنا اشتريت 1.3892 والآن خسارة 730
علما ان الكمية 1.0 
هل اليورو سيصعد أم سيواصل مسيرة الهبوط   
منتظرك

----------


## بحريني88

ياااااارب بس يالغالي مابي افوت هالصفقه لازم نطلع منهه بربح حلو ان شاء الله  
انه حاليا داخل بعقد واحد 10 سنت اذا حسيت انهه اوكي خبرني عشان اعزز

----------


## aljameel

> أخي بالنسبة لزوج اليورو دولار أنا اشتريت 1.3892 والآن خسارة 730
> علما ان الكمية 1.0 
> هل اليورو سيصعد أم سيواصل مسيرة الهبوط   
> منتظرك

 للامانه حتى ولو نزل يصحح والله اعلم سيصعد مرة اخرى لاهداف 1.4150 وفوق  
انا كمعطيات امامي  
ولاكن ماتوقع ينزل كثير راقب 790 تقريبا و 750 تقريبا والله اعلم

----------


## الدولارجي

تشكر يا غالي فيك الخير
يعني بخليه وبروح امتحن .. ههه والله شكلي راح أنام بالامتحان - دايخ والله 
على كل حال أنا متوكل على الله وعليك 
راجع بعد الامتحان

----------


## بحريني88

> ياااااارب بس يالغالي مابي افوت هالصفقه لازم نطلع منهه بربح حلو ان شاء الله  
> انه حاليا داخل بعقد واحد 10 سنت اذا حسيت انهه اوكي خبرني عشان اعزز

  :016:

----------


## aljameel

> تشكر يا غالي فيك الخير
> يعني بخليه وبروح امتحن .. ههه والله شكلي راح أنام بالامتحان - دايخ والله 
> على كل حال أنا متوكل على الله وعليك 
> راجع بعد الامتحان

 توكل على الله ثم علي  
رووح نام والي كاتبه ربي تبي تاخذه

----------


## aljameel

> 

 خليه ينزل بس لو شفت لمس 710 عزز وتوكل على الله

----------


## aljameel

هاهو الاسترالي ين صاعد ماشاء الله بأذن الله يواصل لهدفه امين يارب العالمين

----------


## الدولارجي

شاكر أصلك أخي الكريم أنا للاحتياط عززت حسابي ب1000 دولار  
الله الموفق

----------


## بحريني88

> هاهو الاسترالي ين صاعد ماشاء الله بأذن الله يواصل لهدفه امين يارب العالمين

 ان شاء الله يااارب راايح فوووق  :AA:

----------


## aljameel

الباوند فرنك للمراقبة عند 1.7370 تقريبا متوقع ارتداد منها وصعود لهدف بأذن الله 1.7650 والله اعلم 
لا للاستعجال لو ارتد ممكن شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد مجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

مبرووووووووووووووك الاسترالي ين عدى مرحلة الخطر والله اعلم مجرد لمس 74.80 
بأذن الله للهدف

----------


## بحريني88

> الباوند فرنك للمراقبة عند 1.7370 تقريبا متوقع ارتداد منها وصعود لهدف بأذن الله 1.7650 والله اعلم 
> لا للاستعجال لو ارتد ممكن شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد مجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول 
> والله الموفق

 ههههههههه انه اليوم وراك وراك  
يا يتدبل حسابي يا مافي نوم  :Boxing:

----------


## aljameel

عينكم على الكيبل والله اعلم متوقع صعوووووووووووووووود 
والله الموفق ممكن الستوب اللو الذي عمله الان  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر المجنون يصل لاول هدف له  
بأذن الله باقي الاهداف ونشوفه عند 155 قولو يارب

----------


## بحريني88

مبروووووووك للي دخلو في صفقه المجنون  
يالغالي ممكن تخبرني عن صفقه المجنون واذا في مجال ندخلهه ولا انت شرايك

----------


## fahed122

> عينكم على الكيبل والله اعلم متوقع صعوووووووووووووووود 
> والله الموفق ممكن الستوب اللو الذي عمله الان  
> والله الموفق

 
بارك الله فيك 
ممكن توضح اكثر   
لأني متوهق فيه شوي 
وياريت ياريت  ان تكون تذكر رموز العمله 
لني  جديد  واتلخبط بين الكلمات وخاصه لقتو  اسماء غريبه مثل المجنون  الكيبل 
ةفيه تشابه اسماء مثل الاسترليني الاسترالي  
الله يوفقكم

----------


## aljameel

الي مايطلع الف نقطة اليوم بصراحة لايشتغل بالفوركس 
من البارح سهرانين ماشاء الله مطلعين مئات النقاط  
بس اليورو اسشترالي ماشاء الله مايقارب 200 نقطة وللخير بقية بأذن الله 
ومن غير مجنون ويورو ين وووووو  لاخره 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
اتمنى تعبي مايروح هدر بدون فائده 
والله يرزقنا جميعا قولو امين يارب العالمين

----------


## saud33

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله يصبحكم بالخير جميعا 
ابو مروان الاسترالي ين  اشوف فيه كوب وعروه على الربع ساعه  وتم الاختراق عند نقطة
74.90 والهدف 100 نقطة تقريبا صعود
 نبي رايك الله يبارك فيك

----------


## aljameel

> مبروووووووك للي دخلو في صفقه المجنون  
> يالغالي ممكن تخبرني عن صفقه المجنون واذا في مجال ندخلهه ولا انت شرايك

 ماقلنا بدون طمع شوي شوي تبي تجوز ولا لا 
خليك الان باليورو استرالي لا شفت 200 اخضر اسألني وانا اعطيك توصية اخرى بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الله يصبحكم بالخير جميعا 
> ابو مروان الاسترالي ين اشوف فيه كوب وعروه على الربع ساعه وتم الاختراق عند نقطة
> 74.90 والهدف 100 نقطة تقريبا صعود
> نبي رايك الله يبارك فيك

 موصي عليه من بدري وينك ياعم 
استغل نزوله وبدون استعجال وتوكل على الله 
الستوب 73.80 
والهدف بأذن الله 76+ - تقريبا واحتمال يواصل والله اعلم

----------


## بحريني88

> ماقلنا بدون طمع شوي شوي تبي تجوز ولا لا 
> خليك الان باليورو استرالي لا شفت 200 اخضر اسألني وانا اعطيك توصية اخرى بأذن الله

 ههههههههههههه يطوولي في عمرك    :AA:  والله تبرد القلب انت  
ان شاااااااااااااء الله الى الهددددددددف مع الجميييل :013:

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك 
> ممكن توضح اكثر  
> لأني متوهق فيه شوي 
> وياريت ياريت ان تكون تذكر رموز العمله 
> لني جديد واتلخبط بين الكلمات وخاصه لقتو اسماء غريبه مثل المجنون الكيبل 
> ةفيه تشابه اسماء مثل الاسترليني الاسترالي  
> الله يوفقكم

 الكيبل هو الاسترليني دولار 
المجنون هو الاسترليني ين

----------


## aBoRaMa

> بارك الله فيك 
> ممكن توضح اكثر  
> لأني متوهق فيه شوي 
> وياريت ياريت ان تكون تذكر رموز العمله 
> لني جديد واتلخبط بين الكلمات وخاصه لقتو اسماء غريبه مثل المجنون الكيبل 
> ةفيه تشابه اسماء مثل الاسترليني الاسترالي  
> الله يوفقكم

 الكيبل    هو زوج (الاسترليني مع الدولار) ورمزه هو GBP/USD
المجنون هو زوج (الاسترليني مع الين ) ورمزه هو GBP/JPY
اليورو مع الدولار ورمزه هو EUR/USD  
الدولار الأمريكي USD
الدولار الأسترالي AUD
الدولار الكندي CAD
الين الياباني JPY
اليورو الأوروبي EUR
الفرنك السويسري CHF
الجنيه الاسترليني GBP

----------


## aljameel

معاليش انا تلخبطت بالكيبل سامحونا انا من البدية قلت راقبه عند 870 + - تقريبا 
المهم متوقع منها يرتد والله اعلم لو ارتد ممكن شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد 
ارجو المعذرة من كثر التوصيات الواحد لخبط 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو الاسترالي  والله اعلم من اراد البيع من السعر الحالي 1.7807 او قريب من الستوب  والستوب 1.7830  لو انضرب الستوب على طول ندخل شراء والله اعلم  هدف البيع كما ذكرته سابقا 1.7550 و 1.7350  هدف الشراء بأذن الله 1.7950 لل 1.7970   والله الموفق

  

> الباوند فرنك للمراقبة عند 1.7370 تقريبا متوقع ارتداد منها وصعود لهدف بأذن الله 1.7650 والله اعلم 
> لا للاستعجال لو ارتد ممكن شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد مجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول 
> والله الموفق

 للتذكيرررررررر والله اعلم فيهم من 700 لل 800 نقطة ومتوقع اكثر بأذن الله

----------


## fahed122

> معاليش انا تلخبطت بالكيبل سامحونا انا من البدية قلت راقبه عند 870 + - تقريبا 
> المهم متوقع منها يرتد والله اعلم لو ارتد ممكن شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد 
> ارجو المعذرة من كثر التوصيات الواحد لخبط 
> والله الموفق

 
الله يجزاك الجنه  
الغلط  غلطنا 
من كثر الرموز  لخبطناا 
ههههههه   
الحمدلله

----------


## fahed122

ايش هو الباوند 
هل هو الدولار

----------


## aljameel

وماشاء الله اليورو دولار قلت بيصعد بأذن الله 1.3850 لل 60 ومتوقع ينزل منها لل 790 
وهاهو ماشاء الله نزل 790 حلوين 60 نقطة مبررررروووووووووووووك لمن دخل

----------


## aljameel

> ايش هو الباوند 
> هل هو الدولار

 الاسترليني

----------


## fahed122

ممكن اهداف الباوند دولار صعوداً ونزولاً  مع نقطه تغيير الشارت 
الله يوفقك

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي   7796  الستوب   7744  الهدف بأذن الله   7950  المهم التوصية بأذن الله نسبة النجاح 70%  لان غير مؤكد الصعود 100% حتى كتابتها  ولاكن شجعني الستوب صغير والهدف كبير بأذن الله  من اراد الدخول بعقد صغير يتوكل على الله  والله الموفق   او وضع الستوب الذي يناسبك مابين 30 لل 20 نقطة

   لن اخليك تفلت مني ايها الوغد  المهم راقبه عند 7710 + - تقريبا متوقع منها الارتداد والله اعلم   لو ارتد شراءءءءءء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والاهداف بأذن الله  7880  7940  7970  ومحتمل اكثر الله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن اهداف الباوند دولار صعوداً ونزولاً مع نقطه تغيير الشارت 
> الله يوفقك

 الكيبل الاسترليني دولار  بعطيك اهدافه بالصعود لو ارتد كما نتوقع بأذن الله وتوفيقه  بأذن الله هدفه   1.6170  ومتوقع اكثر والله اعلم او القناعة  وهذا للجميع والله يرزقنا جميعا  اهداف نزول حتى  اللحضه غير مؤكدة اخاف اكتبها تتعلقو فيها  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المهم معكم انا نصف ساعة لل ثلاث ارباع الساعة 
وأستاذنكم عندي شغل ضروروي بالمكتب وبأذن الله سأعود لكم على 10 اكون معكم  
الرجاء المساعدة بالرفع من البارح مساء لتعم الفائدة للجميع 
الله يعينكم الصفحات فوق 20 صفحة  
هاانا معكم للساعة 8.30 اووكي شباب 
والله يوفقنا جميعا

----------


## fahed122

> الكيبل الاسترليني دولار  بعطيك اهدافه بالصعود لو ارتد كما نتوقع بأذن الله وتوفيقه  بأذن الله هدفه   1.6170  ومتوقع اكثر والله اعلم او القناعة  وهذا للجميع والله يرزقنا جميعا  اهداف نزول حتى  اللحضه غير مؤكدة اخاف اكتبها تتعلقو فيها  والله الموفق

 
اسئل الله الكريم رب الاعرش العظيم 
ان يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب 
وان يقر عينك بما يسرهاا  
الان اروح انام شوي 
اعذرني انا صارلي في ساوق العملات  
اقل من24ساعه    
ولحمدلله استفت كثير من المعلومات  وطريقه  التداول 
لكن الي ماني قادر اعرفه 
كيف اربط الميتا ستك مع السوق او الايمي بروكر 
وكيف احصل على البيانات اليوميه لسوق   
الله يوفقك

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل الاسترليني دولار  بعطيك اهدافه بالصعود لو ارتد كما نتوقع بأذن الله وتوفيقه  بأذن الله هدفه   1.6170  ومتوقع اكثر والله اعلم او القناعة  وهذا للجميع والله يرزقنا جميعا  اهداف نزول حتى اللحضه غير مؤكدة اخاف اكتبها تتعلقو فيها  والله الموفق

 بالنسبة للكيبل لزيادة التاكيد تاكدو من ماجد هو ملك الباوند بس يصحى على وصول 
اذا توافقت الاتجاهات توكولو على الله

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي مافي شي جديد ؟؟ 
مسامحه غبت شوي

----------


## بحريني88

الاسترالي الين 
اليورو والاسترالي  
هاي صفقاتي يالغالي 
اخليهم خلاص ماغير شي ؟؟
واذا ضرب استوب اليورو الاسترالي ندخل شراء صح ؟؟

----------


## rare43

السلام عليكم ...   اخوي هذي اول مشاركه لي بهالموضوع ... بس ما شاء الله عليك عيني عليك بارده ...  اخوي لو تعلمني شنو قصدك بالارتداد ( كم نفطه) اكون شاكر لك .... وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> اسئل الله الكريم رب الاعرش العظيم 
> ان يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب 
> وان يقر عينك بما يسرهاا  
> الان اروح انام شوي 
> اعذرني انا صارلي في ساوق العملات  
> اقل من24ساعه  
> ولحمدلله استفت كثير من المعلومات وطريقه التداول 
> لكن الي ماني قادر اعرفه 
> كيف اربط الميتا ستك مع السوق او الايمي بروكر 
> ...

 حلل اخي ببرامج التداول افضل لك 
صحيح بتنفع الميتاستوك والايمي بروكور ولاكن شغلتها شغله بيروح السعر 
وانت لسه ماحللت انا وجهت نظر ممكن توكون خاطئه 
لاني بالبداية عملت مثل مانت بتقول وبالاخير بحلل بنفس برامج التداول اتوقع افضل احتمال اكون على غلط والخيار لك 
وجزاك الله خير على الدعوة 
المنتدى ملئي بما تسأل عنه الله يعينك ابحث كل مايخطر ببالك موجود والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترالي الين 
> اليورو والاسترالي  
> هاي صفقاتي يالغالي 
> اخليهم خلاص ماغير شي ؟؟
> واذا ضرب استوب اليورو الاسترالي ندخل شراء صح ؟؟

 اوكي ياحلو توكل على الله المكتوب لك بتاخذه أن شاء الله

----------


## بحريني88

يعطيييييييييييك اللف اللف عااافيه يالغاالي .. والله انت الحلوو وانت الجمييل  
الله يوووفقك دنيا واخره يااارب 
وان شاء الله ناطرينك على الساعه 10 بأذن الرحمن

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ...   اخوي هذي اول مشاركه لي بهالموضوع ... بس ما شاء الله عليك عيني عليك بارده ...  اخوي لو تعلمني شنو قصدك بالارتداد ( كم نفطه) اكون شاكر لك .... وجزاك الله خيرا

 فرضا اخي الاسترالي دولار انا متوقع ينزل لل 7710 ومنها يرتد 
فاحتمال ينزل لها اوقريب منها او اقل منها طبعا ب 10 لل 20 نقطة شفته صعد عند النقطة المتوقعه رجع وصعد ممكن تدخل شراء والستوب اقل نقطة وصل لها بس يصعد 30 لل 50 نقطة تقدم الستوب لنقطة دخولك تفاديا للخسارة 
والله اعلم

----------


## aBoRaMa

شارت يفتح النفس للي يصبر على اليورو ين،، واقصى نقطة ممكن يصحح لها هي 128 لاسمح الله،، وانا بصراحة اتمنى ينزل لها عشان ادخل يقوة

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ...   اخوي هذي اول مشاركه لي بهالموضوع ... بس ما شاء الله عليك عيني عليك بارده ...  اخوي لو تعلمني شنو قصدك بالارتداد ( كم نفطه) اكون شاكر لك .... وجزاك الله خيرا

 ومثلا اخي الباوند فرنك انا توقعت ينزل لل 1.7370
هو نزل لل 1.7390 وارتد هل اكتفى بالنزول الله اعلم 
هو الان سعره 1.7405 الفرق 15 نقطة ممكن شراء والستوب 1.7390 او 1.7350 
بس يصعد ارفع الستوب لنمقطة 1.7405 وهكذا 
ونفس الشي للكيبل 
والله الموفق

----------


## بحريني88

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _اليورو الاسترالي  والله اعلم من اراد البيع من السعر الحالي 1.7807 او قريب من الستوب  والستوب 1.7830  لو انضرب الستوب على طول ندخل شراء والله اعلم  هدف البيع كما ذكرته سابقا 1.7550 و 1.7350  هدف الشراء بأذن الله 1.7950 لل 1.7970   والله الموفق_ 
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _الباوند فرنك للمراقبة عند 1.7370 تقريبا متوقع ارتداد منها وصعود لهدف بأذن الله 1.7650 والله اعلم 
لا للاستعجال لو ارتد ممكن شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد مجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول 
والله الموفق_ 
للتذكيرررررررر والله اعلم فيهم من 700 لل 800 نقطة ومتوقع اكثر بأذن الله     لن اخليك تفلت مني ايها الوغد  المهم راقبه عند 7710 + - تقريبا متوقع منها الارتداد والله اعلم   لو ارتد شراءءءءءء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والاهداف بأذن الله  7880  7940  7970  ومحتمل اكثر الله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> شارت يفتح النفس للي يصبر على اليورو ين،، واقصى نقطة ممكن يصحح لها هي 128 لاسمح الله،، وانا بصراحة اتمنى ينزل لها عشان ادخل يقوة

  
صعبه 128 ولاكن كل شي ججائز في عالم الفوركس 
توقعي ماينزل لها انا مو شايف الا صعود حتى اللحضة والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم اخواني واخواتي لنا لقاء بأذن الله الساعة 10 
استودعكم الله

----------


## forexex

أخ جميل شو أفضل نقطة ممكن ندخل على اليورو ين أو ممكن يوصلها؟؟

----------


## بحريني88

اذنك معاااك يالغاالي 
في حفظ الله ... ولنى لقاك معك ان شاء الله

----------


## رابعة

شكرا على المعلومات

----------


## Hassan007

> فرضا اخي الاسترالي دولار انا متوقع ينزل لل 7710 ومنها يرتد 
> فاحتمال ينزل لها اوقريب منها او اقل منها طبعا ب 10 لل 20 نقطة شفته صعد عند النقطة المتوقعه رجع وصعد ممكن تدخل شراء والستوب اقل نقطة وصل لها بس يصعد 30 لل 50 نقطة تقدم الستوب لنقطة دخولك تفاديا للخسارة 
> والله اعلم

 الاخ الجميل 
      للعلم ان الاستوب الي حطيتو كان   7744 هل ننزله ولا ايش رايك؟

----------


## الدولارجي

عدنا من الامتحان الحمدلله واليوم آخر امتحان وأخيرا افتكينا 
لنبدأ: .../ 
أخي العزيز aljameel بدأ اليورو بالارتفاع بعد العودة من نقطة اللو 792 
في انتظار الهدف 
بالتوفيق أخي

----------


## aBoRaMa

اعتقد يا ابو مروان انني قد اصبت في توقع النموذج النموذج الذي رسمته في المشاركة رقم #*8392* وسيكون الهدف 134.92 
والفضل بالتأكيد يعود لك بعد الله فانت من تبهني لهذا الزوج المربح جدا جدا لمن يعرف التعامل معه صعودا وهبوطاً

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
أسف على التاخير 
منين ابداء ابارك ماشاء الله المجنون اليويور ين اليورو دولار الا ووووووو اخره 
ومن لم يتحرك جايه الدور بأذن الله 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## الدولارجي

أهلا بعودتك أخي الجميل

----------


## الكنق

كيف البوند

----------


## fahed122

> السلام عليكم 
> أسف على التاخير 
> منين ابداء ابارك ماشاء الله المجنون اليويور ين اليورو دولار الا ووووووو اخره 
> ومن لم يتحرك جايه الدور بأذن الله 
> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

 حياك الله يامرحبا  الف

----------


## aljameel

> كيف البوند

 الكيبل انا بلغتكم متوقع نزول لل 870 تقريبا ومتوقع ارتداد منها وقلت شراء من نقطة الارتداد والستوب  اقل نقطة وصل لها ومن بعدها رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول 
هو نزل لل 854 وارتد من دخل فيه تقديم نقطة الستوب لمركز الدخول 
والان نراقب والله اعلم فوق 900 تقريبا مواصل صعود ولست متااكد 
المهم لو واصل صعود هدفه بأذن الله 1.6200 تقريبا والله اعلم 
نراقب ونحكم عليه صعب الان التاكيد

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان..صباح الفل...اليورو ين ممكن يصحح الي فين...عايز ادخل فيه تاني...الله يرضي عليك انا حبيت العمله ديوربنا يكفينا شر غدر السوق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان..صباح الفل...اليورو ين ممكن يصحح الي فين...عايز ادخل فيه تاني...الله يرضي عليك انا حبيت العمله ديوربنا يكفينا شر غدر السوق

 ماشاء الله واصل 134.26 ومااستفدت منه كم صار لي وانا ادلل عليه 
هو عنده هدف تقريبا 134.50 تقريبا وقد تمتد لل 135 نراقب ونشوف خليه يوصل هدفه ولكل حدث حديث

----------


## aljameel

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _اليورو الاسترالي_  _والله اعلم من اراد البيع من السعر الحالي 1.7807 او قريب من الستوب_  _والستوب 1.7830_  _لو انضرب الستوب على طول ندخل شراء والله اعلم_  _هدف البيع كما ذكرته سابقا 1.7550 و 1.7350_  _هدف الشراء بأذن الله 1.7950 لل 1.7970_   _والله الموفق_  
> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _الباوند فرنك للمراقبة عند 1.7370 تقريبا متوقع ارتداد منها وصعود لهدف بأذن الله 1.7650 والله اعلم_  _لا للاستعجال لو ارتد ممكن شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد مجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول_  _والله الموفق_ 
> للتذكيرررررررر والله اعلم فيهم من 700 لل 800 نقطة ومتوقع اكثر بأذن الله     لن اخليك تفلت مني ايها الوغد  المهم راقبه عند 7710 + - تقريبا متوقع منها الارتداد والله اعلم   لو ارتد شراءءءءءء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والاهداف بأذن الله  7880  7940  7970  ومحتمل اكثر الله اعلم   والله الموفق

  
للمشااااااااااااااهدة راقبو الباوند فرنك والله اعلم من اجمل الفرص وستوب صغير

----------


## aljameel

والمجنون الان بأذن الله سيذهب للهدف الذي حددناه مسبقا 154.70 واحتمال يواصل 
ولست متاكد من المواصله لم تتاكد حتى اللحضة المهم من داخل فيه لو واصل خير وبركة 
وسأحدد اهدافه الاخرى في حال واصل 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

واليورو دولار قلت نازل لل 1.3790 ومتوقع ارتداد منها شراء والستوب اللو 
ااتمنى انكم دخلتم فيه ماشاء معطى مايقارب 90 نقطة  
المهم من دخل فيه مراقبته لو واصل صعود هدفه الذي ذكرته سابقا بالتوصية الاساس 1.4150 بأذن الله صاعد له بشرط يواصل بالصعود حتى اللحضة لم يتاكد مائة بالمائة  
لانه لو نزل متوقع 1.3600 والله اعلم ومنها يكون ارتداد 
بس حتى اللحضة الصعود اقرب من النزول والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## سـاحر

هل ندخل الباوند فرنك اخي العزيز

----------


## aljameel

> هل ندخل الباوند فرنك اخي العزيز

 توكل على الله 
والستوب اللو اليوم 1.7349 
والله الموفق

----------


## raed2011

المجنون 157.40 اليوم او غدا والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون 157.40 اليوم او غدا والله اعلم

 كل شي جائز لا تستغرب شي 
على العموم تبي الهدف 100% 
138.80 بأذن الله 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان شلون مره تعطي  نزول ومره صعود للمجنون

----------


## lionofegypt2020

المجنون ايه السيناريو المتوقع له يا ابو مروان
ايه النظام بالظبط دلوقتى 154.60

----------


## aljameel

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك المجنون واليورو ين والاسترالي ين باقي 10 نقطة بجيبها أن شاء الله  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  المجنون واليورو ين وصلو اهدافهم المحدده مسبقا الحمد لله  لو واصلو عطاء خير وبركة  مبروك لمن دخل فيهم   ومبرووووووووووووووووك علينا جميع

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان شلون مره تعطي نزول ومره صعود للمجنون

 الله يسامحك انا اعطيت نزول من الاسبوع الفائت من 145 و 143 
وانا اصرخ اقول 155 و 158 
وكل يوم اذكركم فيه هو واليورو ين وادلل عليهم 
لم اوصي عليه نزول مرة بتاتا انتي غلطانه يمكن احد غيري

----------


## aBoRaMa

> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك المجنون واليورو ين والاسترالي ين باقي 10 نقطة بجيبها أن شاء الله   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  المجنون واليورو ين وصلو اهدافهم المحدده مسبقا الحمد لله  لو واصلو عطاء خير وبركة  مبروك لمن دخل فيهم    ومبرووووووووووووووووك علينا جميع

   
يعني تنصح بجني الارباح يا ابو مروان في اليورو ين ؟؟؟؟ بسررررررررررررعة علمني خخخخخخ

----------


## mtaham

ما رأيك يا أبو مروان فى فتح حساب ديمو يتم وضع الأوامر فيه حتى لا يحدث خلط ما بين البيع والشراء لبعض المتابعين وأن تظل هذه الصفحة لإبداء الآراء :Drive1:

----------


## aljooore

> كل شي جائز لا تستغرب شي 
> على العموم تبي الهدف 100% 
> 138.80 بأذن الله 
> والله اعلم

  
لا اقصد هاي وفوقه كتبت الى 158

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون ايه السيناريو المتوقع له يا ابو مروان
> ايه النظام بالظبط دلوقتى 154.60

 نبي نراقبه لو واصل صعود نحن فيه لو بيجني سأنوه عنه وسنحدد نقطة دخول بأذن الله 
ان كان شراء ولا بيع الان صعب الحكم عليه له هدف ووصل له بفضل الله

----------


## سـاحر

> توكل على الله 
> والستوب اللو اليوم 1.7349 
> والله الموفق

  تم ضرب لستوب والخسارة كبيرة للاسف

----------


## raed2011

الاغلاقات الشهرية في صالح المجنون واذا استمرت على ما هي عليه اعتقد انه سيحقق جنونا في الصعود

----------


## franco195

السلام عليكم بو مروان يا راجل يا عسل 
انا دخلت معاك فى اليورو ين بصفقتين الاولى عند133.05 وعززت عند 132.39
وكسبان فى الصفقتين حتى الان حوالى 340 نقطه والحمد لله وانا داخل بس عشان اقولك 
ربنا يزيدك ويكرمك من وسع   :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljameel

> يعني تنصح بجني الارباح يا ابو مروان في اليورو ين ؟؟؟؟ بسررررررررررررعة علمني خخخخخخ

 اجني وراقب 135 لو اخترقها والله اعلم لل 138 
او اجني النص وابققى على النص الاخر 
والله صعب الفتوة فيها عمي الخيار لك راقب واحكم بنفسك

----------


## سـاحر

> تم ضرب لستوب والخسارة كبيرة للاسف

  ماتعليقك على ضرب لستوب

----------


## aljameel

> الاغلاقات الشهرية في صالح المجنون واذا استمرت على ما هي عليه اعتقد انه سيحقق جنونا في الصعود

 ياعمب نبي الخبراء الي مثلك والله بتشرف بمشاركتك والجميع 
الله مع الجماعة  
واتمنى من الجميع أن يشارك انا رجل غير معصوم من الخطى 
والله الان كتبت ردي على مشاركتك لهدف المجنون بزيادة 100 
هو 157.80 الصح بس من كثر المشاركات والتوصيات والله الواحد بيضيع 
المهم لاتحرمنا مشاركتك اخي العزيز

----------


## فوركس المغرب

السلام عليكم اخ جمال
رايك في المجنون الان
هل ممكن يصل للنقطة 153.60 ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

الان اقولكم والله اعلم الكيبل صاعد لهدفه بأذن الله 1.6200 والله اعلم  اليورو استرالي الان اكد النزول لاهدافه المذكورة سابقا وهو فرررررررررررررصة ماتتفوت  وغالبا الكيبل عكس اليورو استرالي والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

> اجني وراقب 135 لو اخترقها والله اعلم لل 138 
> او اجني النص وابققى على النص الاخر 
> والله صعب الفتوة فيها عمي الخيار لك راقب واحكم بنفسك

  
يا حبيب قلبي يا ابو مروان 
تصدق عاد،،، من فضل ربي علي،،، ما اذكر خسرت صفقة معك الا يمكن وحدة او اثنين وكانت الخسارة بسيطة جداً ،،، لكن انا فعلاً ممنون لك بالذات في اليورو ين،،، وعلى كثر توصياتك اللي تكتبها، ما دخلت الا اليورو ين،، بس ترى اعجبك ،،، طالع نازل معه ومحلل القعدة مقابل الكمبيوتر تحلل معتبر،،، والفضل يرجع بعد الله لك انك نبهتي على زوج اليورو ين اللي انا اعتبره فاخر جداً جدا ولايمكن يعطيك اقل من 100 نقطة في اليوم

----------


## aljameel

لحضه ياشباب اصلي وارجع لكم

----------


## سـاحر

> الان اقولكم والله اعلم الكيبل صاعد لهدفه بأذن الله 1.6200 والله اعلم  اليورو استرالي الان اكد النزول لاهدافه المذكورة سابقا وهو فرررررررررررررصة ماتتفوت  وغالبا الكيبل عكس اليورو استرالي والله اعلم   والله الموفق

  بكل اسف كل توصياتك اللي دخلتها معاك خسرانه

----------


## raed2011

> ياعمب نبي الخبراء الي مثلك والله بتشرف بمشاركتك والجميع 
> الله مع الجماعة  
> واتمنى من الجميع أن يشارك انا رجل غير معصوم من الخطى 
> والله الان كتبت ردي على مشاركتك لهدف المجنون بزيادة 100 
> هو 157.80 الصح بس من كثر المشاركات والتوصيات والله الواحد بيضيع 
> المهم لاتحرمنا مشاركتك اخي العزيز

  حياك اخي
مع اني مو مغرم بالمشاركات كثير بسبب المشاكل الي تخلقها احيانا
المهم  خلينا نتفرج على لعبة السوق اليوم وبكرة لانها من اروع حركات الفوركس.

----------


## mmhosny

> تم ضرب لستوب والخسارة كبيرة للاسف

 الله يعوض عليك يا سيدي.... 
الخساره كبيره كام يعني....كلمني بالنقط الله يرضي عليك...ابو مروان حاطط توصيات بفوق ال2000 نقطه ربح.... 
الحمد لله على كل شيء مكسب او خساره. 
جزاك الله خير يا ابو مروان...معاك الى الأمام باذن الله لأني مقنع وواثق في قدرتك على قراءة الشارت...الله يزيدك و يزيدنا من علمه :Eh S(7):

----------


## lionofegypt2020

توكلنا على الله يا ابو مروان ربنا يكرم يارب
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> ماتعليقك على ضرب لستوب

 والله زعلتني جدا كان الستوب مايقارب 30 نقطة  
انت مكبر العقد لاكن ابشر بالعوض بأذن الله 
والله يااخي التصحيح توقع عند نقطة معينه ومن بعدها عكس الاتجاه 
فصعب الواحد يحدد انما توقع الان اقولك متوقع يصحح عند 1.7300 لل 320 
ومنها متوقع ارتداد ويصعد لاكن صعب الجزم 100% من بعد صعود ممكن الواحد يتاكد 
الان اليورو دولار قلت 790 ومتوقع منها ارتداد وصعود وفعلا ارتد وصعد مايقارب 100 نقطة 
ولاكن لم يتاكد الصعود 100% حتى اللحضة بالرغم انه صاعد 90 نقطة 
ارجو ان تسامحني اخي وابشر بالعوض بأذن الله وتوفيقه 
نصيحة لاتكبر العقد دائما حاول تعزز او يكون معك جوز اخرى لاتضع البيض بسلة واحدة 
تحياتي لك والله زعلان لخسارتك شوف ماحلفتني

----------


## mtaham

ما رأيك يا أبو مروان فى فتح حساب ديمو يتم وضع الأوامر فيه حتى لا يحدث خلط ما بين البيع والشراء لبعض المتابعين وأن تظل هذه الصفحة لإبداء الآراء :Drive1:

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم بو مروان يا راجل يا عسل 
> انا دخلت معاك فى اليورو ين بصفقتين الاولى عند133.05 وعززت عند 132.39
> وكسبان فى الصفقتين حتى الان حوالى 340 نقطه والحمد لله وانا داخل بس عشان اقولك 
> ربنا يزيدك ويكرمك من وسع

 تستاهل كل الخير 
مبرووووووووووك والله شي يفرح  
بس احنا قلنا اليوم 1000 نقطة 
لانه ماشاء الله وضعت توصيات 5000 نقطة 
طيب ميل على اليورو استرالي ولو صعد عزز 
الستوب 1.7830 
ويارب يكتب لك ولنا التوفيق فيها ويرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخ جمال
> رايك في المجنون الان
> هل ممكن يصل للنقطة 153.60 ؟؟

 والله الان صعب الحكم عليه انا براقبه لو استجد جديد سأنوه عنه بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> ما رأيك يا أبو مروان فى فتح حساب ديمو يتم وضع الأوامر فيه حتى لا يحدث خلط ما بين البيع والشراء لبعض المتابعين وأن تظل هذه الصفحة لإبداء الآراء

 معك حق ولاكن انا بضع توصيات وتوقعات بارتداد فصعب متابعته ومتابعت التوصيات لو كان جوز اقولك شي ممتاز ولاكن ماشاء الله بنضع عشرين توصية باليوم بمشاركة الجميع فصعب متاابعتها بالديمو 
أن شاء الله بنلاقي طريقة يترضي الكل مع الصبر

----------


## aljameel

الان الكيبيل انا متوقع صعود ولاكن لم يتاكد 100% 
ممكن شراءه من السعر الحالي او لو نزل 1.5927 
والستوب اللو اليوم 854 
بعقد صغير ونعزز لو تاكد الصعود لان ماشاء الله هدفه مايقارب 300 نقطة 
لمن اراد الدخول فله الخيار 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

مبروووووووووووووووووووك الاسترالي ين 76.01  انا مسؤل عن 76  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  لمن دخل فيه من اراد يجني يجني ومن اراد البقاء يراقب لو واصل صعود  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

ماشاء الله اليورو دولار مبدع بالصعود الحمد لله 
المهم من دخل فيه تقديم الستوب وحجزء جزء من الربح مجرد يواصل صعود بأذن الله هدفنا 1.4150 لل 170 
حتى اللحضة لم يتاكد 100% الصعود ولاكن معطيات بتقول احتمال بيواصل هو والكيبل والله اعلم 
والله يرزق الجميع  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

شايفين المجنون واليورو ين ماشاء الله مواصلين عطاء الحمد لله 
من معه يراقب 155 و 135 لليورو ين مهمه اختراقها مواصلة العطاء والله اعلم

----------


## 1عبدالله

صباحك خير ان شاء الله ابومروان وسلام لكل الاخوة المتابعين والله ابومروان انا غلطت غلطة كبيرة على اليورو ين بدل شراء من 132 بعت من 132 والمشكلة النقطة ب1$ طبعا عد كتير بالسالب فيه امل ارتداد لانى متوقف عن الدخول فى اى صفقة خوفا من المارجن كول جزاك الله بالخير

----------


## فوركس المغرب

و الله انا المجنون منجنني
اي صفقة ادخلها له تصدق عكس توقعاتي و تحليلي
التحليل هاد الايام اعتقد مو مسلك تقريبا
الان داخل صفقة و خسران فيها 
يارب ينزل و ابعد عن هذا الزوج بمرة

----------


## aljameel

> صباحك خير ان شاء الله ابومروان وسلام لكل الاخوة المتابعين والله ابومروان انا غلطت غلطة كبيرة على اليورو ين بدل شراء من 132 بعت من 132 والمشكلة النقطة ب1$ طبعا عد كتير بالسالب فيه امل ارتداد لانى متوقف عن الدخول فى اى صفقة خوفا من المارجن كول جزاك الله بالخير

  

> و الله انا المجنون منجنني
> اي صفقة ادخلها له تصدق عكس توقعاتي و تحليلي
> التحليل هاد الايام اعتقد مو مسلك تقريبا
> الان داخل صفقة و خسران فيها 
> يارب ينزل و ابعد عن هذا الزوج بمرة

 الله كريم لو عندهم نيت نزول بتوقع بينزلو لاسعاركم او قريب صعب الحكم الان 
بأذن الله خير 
اليورو ين مالم يخترق 135 اتوقع ينزل يصحح بس كم الله اعلم لم يتضح حتى اللحضة 
سأنوه عنهم لو صار شي جديد بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم الكيبل والله اعلم مجرد يلمس 1.6020 بأذن الله للهدف 1.6200   بنسبة 90% والله اعلم  مالم يلمسها او يخترقها ممكن ينزل لل 1.5780 بأذن الله   وتكون 1.6020 هي الستوب  والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

> صباحك خير ان شاء الله ابومروان وسلام لكل الاخوة المتابعين والله ابومروان انا غلطت غلطة كبيرة على اليورو ين بدل شراء من 132 بعت من 132 والمشكلة النقطة ب1$ طبعا عد كتير بالسالب فيه امل ارتداد لانى متوقف عن الدخول فى اى صفقة خوفا من المارجن كول جزاك الله بالخير

  
نصيحة لك ولك شخص يريد التداول في العملات،،، وهذه النصيحة طبقتها مع نفسي وكانت هي السر الذي مكنني من الاستمرار في هذا السوق وهي أن تكون صارماً مع نفسك في حال تحقق الخسارة وذبك بأن تضع لنفسك حد للخسارة ولاتحيد  عنه مهما خالفتك نفسك،،، فمثلاً تضع حد خسارة بالتقاط او أن تحدد نشبة معينة من الحساب ولاتتجاوزها مهما حصل. فلو كان مثلا حسابك 100 دولار تقول لنفسك يجب ان لاتتجاوز الخسارة 5% وكذلك في الربح بمجرد تحقق النسبة التي تريد ولنقل 5% ترفع الستوب لوز الى هذه النقطة،،،، وفي كل الاحوال يجب عليك ان تاخذ في الاعتبار نقاط المقاومة والدعم التي يتفضل علينا ابو مروان بذكرها مرارا وتكرارا  
الله يعوضكم باحسن مما خسرتم مع ان الخسارة غير محققة الى الان وارجو من الله أن تتبدل الى مكسب

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو الاسترالي  والله اعلم من اراد البيع من السعر الحالي 1.7807 او قريب من الستوب  والستوب 1.7830  لو انضرب الستوب على طول ندخل شراء والله اعلم  هدف البيع كما ذكرته سابقا 1.7550 و 1.7350  هدف الشراء بأذن الله 1.7950 لل 1.7970   والله الموفق

 مبرووووووووووك اول 100 نقطة بأذن الله باقي النقاط وللاهداف   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## aBoRaMa

> مبرووووووووووك اول 100 نقطة بأذن الله باقي النقاط وللاهداف   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

  
انا معك في اليورو استرالي ولكن دخلت متاخر 80 نقطة يعني مكسبي 20 نقطة فقط فارجوا ان لاتغفل عنه وتوتفينا بالمستجدات اولا باول كلما سنحت لك الفرصة

----------


## 1عبدالله

بارك الله فيك ابو راما كنت مهلك من التعب فلى48 ساعة سايق العربية اكبر راحة لى كانت نصف ساعة وكان عندى تحليل لهذا الزوج بالصعود وزاد التأكيد بكلام ابو مروان عنه لكن دوست خطاء على البيع ولما لقيت انه بداء يخضر تركته ودخلت نمت والصبح لقيت الدنيا حمرة وايه معدى 200 نقطة لكن ربنا يستر لك الشكر اخى على النصيحة الغالية

----------


## silverhawk145

السلام عليكم اخى الجميل انا شكرااااااا على توصية الاسترالى ين ........... وانا الان دخلت على توصية اليورو استرالى من 1.7740  ووضعت الاستوب 1.7830  والهدف 1.7350  ... هل حضرتك تنصحنى بشئ لانى بصراحة انا عاوز اعوض خسائر الامس لان السوق امس كان غبى ومعك باذن الله الى الاهداف 
ولو حضرتك سمحت توافينا باخر تطورات التوصية وامتى نخرج منها على اعلى ربح باذن الله 
ولك منى جزيل الاحترام والشكر

----------


## Emaam3

ما هى توصية eru-aud

----------


## silverhawk145

> ما هى توصية eru-aud

 
اليورو الاسترالي 
والله اعلم من اراد البيع من السعر الحالي 1.7807 او قريب من الستوب 
والستوب 1.7830 
لو انضرب الستوب على طول ندخل شراء والله اعلم 
هدف البيع كما ذكرته سابقا 1.7550 و 1.7350 
هدف الشراء بأذن الله 1.7950 لل 1.7970  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو الاسترالي 
> والله اعلم من اراد البيع من السعر الحالي 1.7807 او قريب من الستوب 
> والستوب 1.7830 
> لو انضرب الستوب على طول ندخل شراء والله اعلم 
> هدف البيع كما ذكرته سابقا 1.7550 و 1.7350 
> هدف الشراء بأذن الله 1.7950 لل 1.7970  
> والله الموفق

 معاليش شباب انا نمت مرهق من البارح 
بالناسبة لليورو استرالي هذه كانت قبل اختراق 710 
بعد الاختراق يلغى الشراءءءءءء 
بس ابش صعده غريبهصعودة من لم يدخل يفضل الانتطار والبيع من فوق 
المهم الستوب نضعه 1.7886 
والله الموفق 
سأذهب للصلاة واعود لكم

----------


## بحريني88

> معاليش شباب انا نمت مرهق من البارح 
> بالناسبة لليورو استرالي هذه كانت قبل اختراق 710 
> بعد الاختراق يلغى الشراءءءءءء 
> بس ابش صعده غريبهصعودة من لم يدخل يفضل الانتطار والبيع من فوق 
> المهم الستوب نضعه 1.7886 
> والله الموفق 
> سأذهب للصلاة واعود لكم

  
هلا هلا الغاالي يططولي في عمرك    :Doh:  راحت علي نومه توني قاعد 
صفقه الاسترالي ين صحيت من والحمدلله والحمدلله ربحانه  :18:  
ووضعت الستوب الان 7886   :Eh S(7):  كلل الشكر والتقدير لك يالغالي والصفقه الاولى تسكرت على الربح وناطرين الثانيه  :18:

----------


## aljameel

ماشاء الله تبارك الله  
ماهذا الصعود اللهم زد وبارك 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
مبرووووووووووووووووووك اليورو دولار الحمد لله للان معنا فوق 150 نقطة اللهم لك الحمد والشكر 
المهم تقديم الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح ومع كل ارتفاع كذلك تقديم الستوب وبأذن الله نتوفق به 
والكيبل الحمد لله عطاء ولا اروع المهم كما ذكرت نقطة 1.6020 مهمه لمسه او اختراقها بنقطة بأذن الله للهدف 
واتوقع بأختراقها والله اعلم انا كمعطيات امامي بيقول بنخترق حتى اللحضة 
المهم مراقبتها ومن دخل شراء تقديم الستوب ومع كل ارتفاع تقديمه والله اعلم 
بالنسبة لليورو استرالي افضل الانتظار ونحدد نقطة جيدة بتوفيق الله وندخل بيع والاستوب كما ذكرت 1.7886 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> هلا هلا الغاالي يططولي في عمرك    راحت علي نومه توني قاعد 
> صفقه الاسترالي ين صحيت من والحمدلله والحمدلله ربحانه  
> ووضعت الستوب الان 7886   كلل الشكر والتقدير لك يالغالي والصفقه الاولى تسكرت على الربح وناطرين الثانيه

 الحمد لله 
الف مبروووووووووووك تستاهل كل خير

----------


## aljameel

اتوقع قروب الين بيبدع بالصعود والله اعلم وهي ليست توصية شراء توقع قابل للصواب والخطى 
هذه لمن معهم ومحتفظين به حتى الان  
والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان...عندي سؤال..الله يرضي عليك 
احيانا بتكون الصفقات ستوبها صغير...هذا لأنك قلقان منها و لا مطمن لها

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان...عندي سؤال..الله يرضي عليك 
> احيانا بتكون الصفقات ستوبها صغير...هذا لأنك قلقان منها و لا مطمن لها

 يكون الستوب تغير المسار للعكس ومطمئن انا من طبعي احب الستوب الصغير 
السوق ماله أمان ومرات اضع الستوب كبير اذا وجدت فرصة واضحة واهدافها بعيدة    
مثلا الكيبل انا واضع 1.6020 لو اقتراب منها فرضا لل 1.6000 وشفته يبي ينزل ممكن ابيع 
وتكون هي الستوب لانها بتغير مسار وهكذا والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## بحريني88

يالجمييل يالغاالي 
موجه صعود لليورو استرالي  
عادي كافي مشاكل منه ان شاء الله ؟؟ 
شكله بيطب طبه

----------


## aljameel

اليورو استرالي ماله بالصعود منخبل وراه وراه مو فالت مني بتوفيق الله

----------


## بحريني88

هههههههههه 
الله يعينك ياليورو استرالي من الجميل  :Boxing:

----------


## aljameel

> يالجمييل يالغاالي 
> موجه صعود لليورو استرالي  
> عادي كافي مشاكل منه ان شاء الله ؟؟ 
> شكله بيطب طبه

 احلى مافيه اهدافه بعيده ويعطى بسخاء 
مالم يخترق 1.8000 فهو بموجه هابطة والله اعلم 
ولو استجد جديد سأنوه عنه

----------


## MR_ADEL

> اليورو استرالي ماله بالصعود منخبل وراه وراه مو فالت مني بتوفيق الله

   يعنى ندخل ولا بنتظر اشارة دخول؟  ولو ممكن رايك في الدولار ين؟؟؟

----------


## فوركس المغرب

المجنون نزل الان بحوالي 60 نقطة
اتجاهه فين الان اخونا الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون نزل الان بحوالي 60 نقطة
> اتجاهه فين الان اخونا الجميل

 اخي بصراحه غير واضح حتى اللحضه  
ولاكن الاتجاه العام صاعد والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

فاتت فرصة علينا باليورو استرالي كان قريب من الستوب ب 15 نقطة 
كان استفدنا منه بيع  
طبعا الان لا بعد افضل النتظار حتى نتاكد منه 
والله الواحد بيتابع هذا ولا هذا صعب

----------


## silverhawk145

> احلى مافيه اهدافه بعيده ويعطى بسخاء 
> مالم يخترق 1.8000 فهو بموجه هابطة والله اعلم 
> ولو استجد جديد سأنوه عنه

 
اخى الكريم يعنى اضع استوب لليورو استرالى عند 1.7885  ام عند 1.8000  ؟؟؟؟ :016:  :016:

----------


## الدولارجي

أخي الباوند شو وضعه؟

----------


## بحريني88

اي والله يالجميل 
ناطرين ماذا راح يحصل ان شاء الله  
حنه معااك

----------


## aljameel

> يعنى ندخل ولا بنتظر اشارة دخول؟   ولو ممكن رايك في الدولار ين؟؟؟

 لا يفضل الانتظار اخي والله اعلم 
الدولارين ين كان فرصة بيع عليه اتوقع للهبوط اقرب من الصعود 
ولو صعد فرضا مراقبته عند 97.50 تكون فرصة بيع 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الكريم يعنى اضع استوب لليورو استرالى عند 1.7885 ام عند 1.8000 ؟؟؟؟

 انت مااغلقت انا نوهت عليه وكان عند سعر دخولك 
قلت افضل الانتظار شكله بيصعد  
اذا عقدك صغير غير مؤاثر بالحساب ضعه 1.8010 واذا مؤثر ضعه 886 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الباوند شو وضعه؟

 اخي امامي بيقول صعود حتى اللحضه ويؤكد الصعود والله اعلم اختراق 6020 
والله الموفق

----------


## MR_ADEL

> لا يفضل الانتظار اخي والله اعلم 
> الدولارين ين كان فرصة بيع عليه اتوقع للهبوط اقرب من الصعود 
> ولو صعد فرضا مراقبته عند 97.50 تكون فرصة بيع 
> والله اعلم

 شكرا يا جميل...كنت فكرت انك نسيت ترد علي....

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي نطلع من اليورو الاسترالي ولا ماذا ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> يالغالي نطلع من اليورو الاسترالي ولا ماذا ؟؟

 انت بائع ومتقول انك اغلقت على ربح وتنتظر فرصة 
اقولك لاتطلع خليك فيه

----------


## بحريني88

لا يالغالي انه طلعت على ربح من الاسترالي ين والحمدلله 100 نقطه D: واغلقت الصفقه 
وان شاء الله اليورو الاسترالي يهبط ونطلع على الربح D:

----------


## silverhawk145

> انت مااغلقت انا نوهت عليه وكان عند سعر دخولك 
> قلت افضل الانتظار شكله بيصعد  
> اذا عقدك صغير غير مؤاثر بالحساب ضعه 1.8010 واذا مؤثر ضعه 886 
> والله الموفق

  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
انا وضعت الاستب عند 1.8010  والهدف 1.7350  ........ 
ما رايك اخى الجميل علشان فى الحقيقة انا مش هبقة متابع اليوم بسبب الامتحانات
ارجو معرفة رايك فى الهدف والاستوب    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
وجزاااااااك الله خيراااااااااا

----------


## hiboo

الله يعطيك العافية اخى الجميل بجد اتعبناك وصحيح انت وحدك كم بتكون تتابع ايش والا ايش بس لو تعطينا الطريقة كنا تابعنا معاك وحطينا يدنا على يدك يكون افضل للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> انا وضعت الاستب عند 1.8010 والهدف 1.7350 ........ 
> ما رايك اخى الجميل علشان فى الحقيقة انا مش هبقة متابع اليوم بسبب الامتحانات
> ارجو معرفة رايك فى الهدف والاستوب  
> وجزاااااااك الله خيراااااااااا

 توكل على الله  
رووووووووووووووووووح ذاكر ياعم

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك العافية اخى الجميل بجد اتعبناك وصحيح انت وحدك كم بتكون تتابع ايش والا ايش بس لو تعطينا الطريقة كنا تابعنا معاك وحطينا يدنا على يدك يكون افضل للجميع

 ماشرحت لكم الاسبوع الماضي جالست ليله كامله وانا اشرح وفيه لااشياء صعب شرحها تعتمد على الشخص نفسه

----------


## silverhawk145

> توكل على الله  
> رووووووووووووووووووح ذاكر ياعم

   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
حضرتك بجد بتخجلنى من كثر احترامك :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  
جزااااك الله خيراااااااا  واراك غدا باذن الله  
السلام عليكم  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

للاخ الي سأل علمنا وبنساعدك 
مثلا شارت للكيبل قريم الساعة انا بشتغل فريم الساعة والاربع ساعات 
موجه صاعدة توقعت تصحح عند 1.5870 وهي 61% 
الان متوقع يكون موجه صاعدة من القمة واللو اليوم 854 
وتكون موجه صاعده هدفها بأذن الله 1.6200 والله اعلم 
سارفق الشارت لحضات

----------


## الدولارجي

اليورودولار في صعود رهيب والله أنا برأيي هو أفضل عمله للمتاجرة الفوركسية وانا معاه للهدف بإذن الله  
شكرا يا غالي

----------


## مصطفى البنان

الله اكبر عليك ابو مروان وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## hiboo

مشكور اخوى وبرجع الى الصفحات الماضية وبرجع اقراء من اول وجديد

----------


## بحريني88

ياااحلو هالهبووط الجميل لليورو الاسترالي  
ان شاااء الله دووم الهبووط

----------


## aljameel

هذا الشارت للكيبل 
الجهاز بدى يهنك والله من الضغط

----------


## aljameel

شباب لحضات الجهاز يوم جاء الشغل الحامي بداء يهنك خلوني اعمل له صيانه سريعة

----------


## الدولارجي

تم كسر نقطة وقف الخسارة وبربح ممتاز لليورودولار

----------


## aljameel

شباب  شكله فايروس ولا هكر والله مو عارف السبب  
على العموم انتظروني دقائق لعله يصلح 
الوضع حتى اللحضة لتوصياتنا مطمئن الحمد لله

----------


## aljameel

> تم كسر نقطة وقف الخسارة وبربح ممتاز لليورودولار

 مافهمت عليك اخي

----------


## aljameel

اتمنى استغليتم الكيبل قرب نقطة 1.6020 ونزل قبلها 5 نقاط 
هذه مايبغالها توصية هي الستوب وبيع واي مكسب خير وبركة

----------


## fahed122

> اتمنى استغليتم الكيبل قرب نقطة 1.6020 ونزل قبلها 5 نقاط 
> هذه مايبغالها توصية هي الستوب وبيع واي مكسب خير وبركة

 
هل فيه دخول الان 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## hiboo

انا رسمت الفيبو للكيبل تماما مثلك فالى ربشنى انه كسر 61.8 الى اسفل ومنها عاد وصعد وكسر 38.2 وحاول لل23.6 وارتد معلش ممكن توضيح للى حصل منك استاذ نا الجميل

----------


## الدولارجي

أخي أنا كنت مشتري بـ0.5 وهو عند النقطة 922 والحمدلله انطلق في الارتفاع وكنت كلما ارتفع 7 درجات اقدم نقطة وقف الخسارة 7 الى أن كسرها وهو الآن في النزول حسب تحليلاتي اخطوط الترند 
هذا ما اقصده  
شكرا لك

----------


## aljameel

واليورو ين قلت اختراق 135 متوقع والله اعلم مواصلة عطاء وصعود 
هذه ماتحتاج توصية شراء وضع الستوب المناسب لك من 20 لل 30 نقطة او ماتراه مناسب لك 
هذه اجتهاد ماتحتاج توصية انا قلت من البدايه اهدافه بأذن الله اخرها 138 و 140 و 144 
خذ الي فيه النصيب والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> انا رسمت الفيبو للكيبل تماما مثلك فالى ربشنى انه كسر 61.8 الى اسفل ومنها عاد وصعد وكسر 38.2 وحاول لل23.6 وارتد معلش ممكن توضيح للى حصل منك استاذ نا الجميل

 هذه تحتاج وقت خليني اخلص من جهازي وبأذن الله سأشرحها لك

----------


## mmhosny

ايه اخبار الجهاز ابو مروان

----------


## بحريني88

> واليورو ين قلت اختراق 135 متوقع والله اعلم مواصلة عطاء وصعود 
> هذه ماتحتاج توصية شراء وضع الستوب المناسب لك من 20 لل 30 نقطة او ماتراه مناسب لك 
> هذه اجتهاد ماتحتاج توصية انا قلت من البدايه اهدافه بأذن الله اخرها 138 و 140 و 144 
> خذ الي فيه النصيب والله اعلم 
> والله الموفق

 بأذن الله راح نقتنص هالفرصه  :AA:  
وان شاء الله مواصله الهبوط لليورو الاسترالي  :Ongue:

----------


## altamo7

> اتمنى استغليتم الكيبل قرب نقطة 1.6020 ونزل قبلها 5 نقاط 
> هذه مايبغالها توصية هي الستوب وبيع واي مكسب خير وبركة

 خلينا نتعلم شوية النقطة اللي ذكرتها 1.6020هل هي نقطة فيبو23.6 حسب الشارت اللي فوق؟  :012:

----------


## الدولارجي

تم الرفع تفضلوا رابط التحميل المباشر من سيرفري: http://www.bb4dd.com/dollargy/expert...y-dollargy.rar 
تنويه: أنا لا أنصح أي أحد بتركيب أي اكسبيرت ابقى فوق راس حسابك أحسنلك 
قمت بوضعه هنا في هذه المشاركة: https://forum.arabictrader.com/t71791-2.html 
أتمنى الربح الوفير للجميع

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل للشراء والله اعلم لمن لم يدخل معنا من الاول   الستوب اللو اليوم او ضع الستوب المناسب لك   الهدف بأذن الله 1.6200   والله الموفق  السعر الحالي 1.5944  والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم هدف اليورو ين القادم 135.40 
من اراد دخول شراء من السعر الحالي  او لو نزل 
الستوب 134.58 
والله الموفق

----------


## سـاحر

اخ جميل الكيبل شكله فيه نزول هل نقتنصه من تحت ارجوا ان تكون التوصية موفقة حيث اني غير متوفق معك ابدا عذرا ماادري ليش؟؟؟؟

----------


## rare43

اخي .... هل تتوقع صعود الكبيل ....؟؟؟ لاني شايفه قاعد ينزل

----------


## aljameel

> اخ جميل الكيبل شكله فيه نزول هل نقتنصه من تحت ارجوا ان تكون التوصية موفقة حيث اني غير متوفق معك ابدا عذرا ماادري ليش؟؟؟؟

 انا كمعطيات امامي بيقول صاعد والخيار لك 
المهم الستوب 850

----------


## lionofegypt2020

بالنسبة للكيبل نزل حتى الان الى
1.5922
ايه احسن نقطة نقدر ناخده منها شراء يا غالى ؟

----------


## بحريني88

اليورو الدولار جننه اليوم هههههه يا صاعد يا نازل 
الحين طق بروحه وصعد صعده 
للحين يستهدف الهبوط يالغالي ؟؟ 
وهل نعزز من اعلى نقطه؟

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للراحه والصلاة وأن شاء الله لنا لقاء بعد الصلاة 
والله الموفق

----------


## الدولارجي

> الان أستاذنكم للراحه والصلاة وأن شاء الله لنا لقاء بعد الصلاة 
> والله الموفق

 الله يكملك بعقلك يا رب  :015:  
معظم اللذين يدخلون الفوركس ينسون الصلاة والعبادة والتسبيح حتى  
تمنياتي لك بدوام التقدم والنجاح

----------


## بحريني88

اذنك معاااك يالغاالي 
وفي ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله  
ولنى لقاء معك عندما ترجع

----------


## rare43

*اخي الجمييل .... انا والله احترت ... اخ مــــاجد متوقع النزول وانت متوقع الصعود والمشكله الاعظم انه حاط الهدف هو 5845 اي اقل من الستوب اللى عندنا ب 5 نقاط .... 
يعني ممكن تكون هالصفقه خسرانه (وانا من اليوم خسران) ف اتمنى تعطيني نصيحتك ..!!!*

----------


## فريد زيزو

اخ جميل
بالله عليك افيدنى سريعا
انا دخلت شراء للكيبل من 1.5995 والان نازل 150 نقطة
وعملت ستوب عند 1.5850 زى ما قولت
وفاضل 20 نقطة ويضرب الاستوب
اعمل ايه؟
بسرعة ارجوك؟؟  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## فوركس المغرب

الاسترليني تجاوز نقطة دعم عند 1.5890
اتوقع نزوله للنقطة 1.5840 قبل ان يعاود الصعود من جديد و الله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

فعلا معكم حق  
انا مؤاشرات بتقول صاعد يصعد ثم يرجع ينزل 
معكم الحق بالحيرة 
والله الذي لا اله الا هو انا مااشوفه كمؤاشرات بكتبه ممكن اكون مخطى وممكن اصيب وليس اصرر او غيره 
لو اني شايف غير كذا بذكره ولا اتردد لحضه 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخ جميل  بالله عليك افيدنى سريعا انا دخلت شراء للكيبل من 1.5995 والان نازل 150 نقطة وعملت ستوب عند 1.5850 زى ما قولت وفاضل 20 نقطة ويضرب الاستوب اعمل ايه؟ بسرعة ارجوك؟؟

 يااخي صعب افتي لك انت داخل من القمه ولاكن اصبر لعلى وعسى يصعد

----------


## فريد زيزو

> فعلا معكم حق  
> انا مؤاشرات بتقول صاعد يصعد ثم يرجع ينزل 
> معكم الحق بالحيرة 
> والله الذي لا اله الا هو انا مااشوفه كمؤاشرات بكتبه ممكن اكون مخطى وممكن اصيب وليس اصرر او غيره 
> لو اني شايف غير كذا بذكره ولا اتردد لحضه 
> والله الموفق

 
يعنى اسيب الاستوب زى ما هو ؟
ولا احذفه ودى زوبعة الامريكان وممكن تعدى ويرجع صعود؟
انا شايف انه كسر فيبو 61 ؟ ده معناه انه خلاص إلى الاستوب ؟

----------


## aljameel

> يعنى اسيب الاستوب زى ما هو ؟ ولا احذفه ودى زوبعة الامريكان وممكن تعدى ويرجع صعود؟  انا شايف انه كسر فيبو 61 ؟ ده معناه انه خلاص إلى الاستوب ؟

 يااخي صعب احكم لك فيها انا مااعرف كيف حسابك وعقدك اذا بيتحمل حسابك الله يعينك تفك الستوب ونشوف كيف تطلع منها بسلام  وأن شاء الله يصعد وتغلق على 1.6200 قول يارب والله كريم

----------


## fahed122

> اخ جميل
> بالله عليك افيدنى سريعا
> انا دخلت شراء للكيبل من 1.5995 والان نازل 150 نقطة
> وعملت ستوب عند 1.5850 زى ما قولت
> وفاضل 20 نقطة ويضرب الاستوب
> اعمل ايه؟
> بسرعة ارجوك؟؟

 
اسئل الله الكريم رب العرش العظيم ان يجلعني واياك والمسلمين من الربحانين ولا نخرج الا بربح 
يفرج الهم  ويطيب الخاطر 
انا مثلك  داخل على1.5984 
ولا عندي هامش كبير  وراس مالي قليل جداً  
والله يقدر الامور كيف يشاء  
وهذا اجتهاد  والمجتهد  ممكن يصيب وممكن يخطي  
وانا مازلت مع الاخ مجدي الا ان يشاء الله 
وهو رجل نحسبه والله حسيبه  
ولا نزكي على الله احد

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل غريب اليوم نزل وصحح وصعد فوق 160 نقطة ويرجع ينزل ليش والله مااعرف شي يحير 
والله ليس اصرار ولا لا قدر الله اسعى لخسارة احد 
ولاكن من دخل من القاع فهو بربح ومن دخل عند 914 فهو بربح ومن دخل من اخر مرة وصيت فهو قرب من نقطة الدخول والخيار لكم على شأن لا احد يلومني 
انا داخل شراء من 1.5870 ولم اغلق ولن اغلق الا على صفر او 330 نقطة 
وليس تحدى لا انما بما اراه من معطيات كصعود والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## بحريني88

انه اغلقت الكيبل ببربح 10 نقاط والحمدلله :P  
وان شاء الله اليورو الاسترالي الى الهدف واليورو الين الى الهدف

----------


## فوركس المغرب

fahed122 ______________________________ 
اخي الكريم لو كان حسابك لا يتحمل اوقف الخسارة في نقطة محددة
لو حسابك يتحمل خلي الصفقة و ان شاء الله الزوج اتجاهه صاعد باذن الله لمناطق 1.6150

----------


## fahed122

> الكيبل غريب اليوم نزل وصحح وصعد فوق 160 نقطة ويرجع ينزل ليش والله مااعرف شي يحير 
> والله ليس اصرار ولا لا قدر الله اسعى لخسارة احد 
> ولاكن من دخل من القاع فهو بربح ومن دخل عند 914 فهو بربح ومن دخل من اخر مرة وصيت فهو قرب من نقطة الدخول والخيار لكم على شأن لا احد يلومني 
> انا داخل شراء من 1.5870 ولم اغلق ولن اغلق الا على صفر او 330 نقطة 
> والله الموفق

  
يارب ياكرم  حقق مراده ومرادنا  
يارب  يارب  
وانا معاك ان شاء الله    :Drive1:  :Boxing:

----------


## rare43

والله ياخي الجميل انا عززت من 5901 وان شاء الله الى 6000 باذن الله ....  
توكلنا على الله

----------


## aljameel

شايفين بلحضه صعد فوق 60 نقطة  
اتشوفه وهو نازل تقول خلاص نازل 
اتشوفه بالصعود تقول خلاص صاعد 
ولاكن انا بحكمه بمعطيات امامي بيقول طالع

----------


## aljameel

> والله ياخي الجميل انا عززت من 5901 وان شاء الله الى 6000 باذن الله ....   توكلنا على الله

 توكل على الله ثق لن تأخذ الا ماكتبه الله لك

----------


## بحريني88

ان شاء الله اليورو الاسترالي انه ماراح اصكه الا وال200 خضر جدامي ههههههههه 
همسه الجميل.. عمري ماجفت هالرقم في صفقه عندي . اكبر رقم 120  
ناطرينه ان شاء الله

----------


## فريد زيزو

> يااخي صعب احكم لك فيها انا مااعرف كيف حسابك وعقدك اذا بيتحمل حسابك الله يعينك تفك الستوب ونشوف كيف تطلع منها بسلام  وأن شاء الله يصعد وتغلق على 1.6200 قول يارب والله كريم

 
شكرا يا ابو مروان للماساعدة
انا عقدى كبير بالنسبة لراس المال وراس مالى صغير جدا 
انا اتسرعت وعملت لوت كبير بنية خطف 10 نقاط فقط وبمجرد  
ما دخلت السعر عكس ونزل فورااا.
الحمد لله السعر صعد الان وان شاء الله اقفل
 على اقل خسارة او مكسب

----------


## فريد زيزو

> اسئل الله الكريم رب العرش العظيم ان يجلعني واياك والمسلمين من الربحانين ولا نخرج الا بربح 
> يفرج الهم  ويطيب الخاطر 
> انا مثلك  داخل على1.5984 
> ولا عندي هامش كبير  وراس مالي قليل جداً  
> والله يقدر الامور كيف يشاء  
> وهذا اجتهاد  والمجتهد  ممكن يصيب وممكن يخطي  
> وانا مازلت مع الاخ مجدي الا ان يشاء الله 
> وهو رجل نحسبه والله حسيبه  
> ولا نزكي على الله احد

 
ربنا يسهل وييسر الحال يارب
ويفك كربنا ويصبرنا 
الواحد مش بيتعلم ببلاش فى المجال ده
بس اللى بيحص للكيبل ده مش طبيعى ابدااا  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## fahed122

مشاء الله تبارك الله   
قرب  يصير  بدل الخساره ربح   
احمدو الله واكثرو من الاسغفار 
يارب  يااارب   
شباب بلا طمع  مانبي 1000نقطه  نبي300فقط

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار ما احنا خايفين منه لانه داخلينه من 1.3790  
فمعنا مايقارب 200 نقطة نزل صعد الواحد بأمان والله اعلم 
والله مااعرف احد فيكم داخل فيه من الارتداد  معي ولا لوحدي بالرغم اكدت اكثر من مرة علية 
انه نزول لل 790 ومتوقع منها ارتداد وندخل شراء 
اتمنى انكم داخلين 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ان شاء الله اليورو الاسترالي انه ماراح اصكه الا وال200 خضر جدامي ههههههههه 
> همسه الجميل.. عمري ماجفت هالرقم في صفقه عندي . اكبر رقم 120  
> ناطرينه ان شاء الله

 أن شاء الله بتشوفها وبتشوف اكبر منها قول يارب 
لا شفت ال 200 اطمع بال 400 
وفكر بغيره

----------


## aljameel

> والله ياخي الجميل انا عززت من 5901 وان شاء الله الى 6000 باذن الله ....   توكلنا على الله

  
قول بأذن الله 6200

----------


## بحريني88

> أن شاء الله بتشوفها وبتشوف اكبر منها قول يارب 
> لا شفت ال 200 اطمع بال 400 
> وفكر بغيره

 بأذن الله يالغااللي  
معاك ان شاء الله مافي شي مستحيل  :Drive1:

----------


## بحريني88

شباااااب باركوووولي المحرق بطل الدووري البحريييني   :Ongue:  :AA:  :Ongue:  
تونه ماخذين الدوري

----------


## aljameel

واليورو دولار بأذن الله الان لل 1.4025 و متوقع اختراق الهاي 4051 وللهدف بأذن الله 1.4150 
واحتمال اكثر والله اعلم 
المهم اختراق الهاي

----------


## fahed122

> شباااااب باركوووولي المحرق بطل الدووري البحريييني   
> تونه ماخذين الدوري

 
مبروووك  الف الف مبروك 
عقبال ما تاخذ100000نقطه يارب 
واحنا وياك 
يارب

----------


## mmhosny

> شباااااب باركوووولي المحرق بطل الدووري البحريييني   
> تونه ماخذين الدوري

  
الف مبروك..ربنا يزيد و يبارك...نفسي بس اعرف ازاي كنت متابع مباراه تحديد بطل الدوري وفي نفس الوقت مباراة ابومروان والكيبل :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> شباااااب باركوووولي المحرق بطل الدووري البحريييني   
> تونه ماخذين الدوري

 مبروووووووووووووووووووك عقبال كاس العالم

----------


## aljameel

> الف مبروك..ربنا يزيد و يبارك...نفسي بس اعرف ازاي كنت متابع مباراه تحديد بطل الدوري وفي نفس الوقت مباراة ابومروان والكيبل

 الكيبل انا امكانياتي لا تسمح بتحليله صعب جدا جدا  
بس حاطه بجيبي الصغيرة  
وجايبه من الف نقطة مو 100 ركزو الف 
هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم بعض الوقت والله ارهقت ولنا عودة بأذن الله بعد الصلاة 
والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق قولو يارب

----------


## الدولارجي

يا رب أخي 
أنا عديت مرحلة الخطر وقفلت صقثاتي ما عدا واحده ومنتظرين نزول الباوند 100 نقطه 
وأخلص صفقات كلها بربح ممتاز والحمدلله  
نصيييييييييحه: لا تطمع بأكثر من 7 نقاط وان تأكدت فإن عكس لن تسلم

----------


## بحريني88

الله يباااااااااااارك فيكم كلللكم 
انا استأذن الان بعد  
وراجيين معكم بعد كم ساعه  
وان شاء االله عند العوده نشاهد الاهداف المتحققه ان شاء الله

----------


## fahed122

مشاء الله 
الان اغلق فوق1.3940   على الربع ساعه 
ان شاء الله ان شاء الله يحقق1.6000  
يارب يارب

----------


## mmhosny

> الكيبل انا امكانياتي لا تسمح بتحليله صعب جدا جدا  
> بس حاطه بجيبي الصغيرة  
> وجايبه من الف نقطة مو 100 ركزو الف 
> هههههههههههههههههه

  
و الله يا استاذنا معلش مفهمتش دي. :016:

----------


## fahed122

> و الله يا استاذنا معلش مفهمتش دي.

 
راجع موضوع قديم   كانت توصيته على 1000نقطه  
وهي اول توصيله ليه

----------


## mmhosny

يا عم جميل...انا اخر واحد يشكك في قدرتك على التحليل...متهيألي انت فهمتني غلط. 
شكرا"

----------


## بحريني88

السلام عليكم 
انه رجعت

----------


## fahed122

> السلام عليكم 
> انه رجعت

 يامرحبا  الف  
حياك الله   
دقايق نجيب القهوه :Eh S(7):

----------


## بحريني88

ههههههههههههه ماتقصر يالغالي بس لاتعب نفسك  
ننطر الجميل يوصل ونتعشه مره وحده افضل :P

----------


## 1عبدالله

الكبيل عمال يلعب بينا مرة تشوفه تقول طالع مش نازل وبعدين ينزل تقول مش طالع تانى ايه الحكاية بس لعبت معاه 10/10الحمدلله

----------


## samer samara

ممكن حدا يفيدنا باليورو ين لو سمحتو؟
و بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## بحريني88

> ممكن حدا يفيدنا باليورو ين لو سمحتو؟
> و بالتوفيق للجميع

 توجد صفقه بخصوص اليورو ين الجميل حاطهه  
الهدف 135.40

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
مساء الخير جميعا 
يوم موفق بأذن الله للجميع 
سامحونا من التعب والارهق نمت والان صاحي السوق على ماهو عليه لافوق ولا تحت

----------


## MR_ADEL

> السلام عليكم 
> مساء الخير جميعا 
> يوم موفق بأذن الله للجميع 
> سامحونا من التعب والارهق نمت والان صاحي السوق على ماهو عليه لافوق ولا تحت

   الله يعينك ويوفقك في فعل الخير....وتكون جمعه مباركه على الجميع

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعينك ويوفقك في فعل الخير....وتكون جمعه مباركه على الجميع

 جزاك الله خير 
جمعة مباركة بأذن الله على الجميع

----------


## aljameel

> يا عم جميل...انا اخر واحد يشكك في قدرتك على التحليل...متهيألي انت فهمتني غلط. 
> شكرا"

 حبيبي والله مااقصدك 
كانت مزحه مع الكيبل من كثر ماجنني

----------


## بحريني88

هلاااااااا الغاالي 
كيف حالك ؟؟ 
جمعه مبااركه 
طمنه على اليورو الاسترالي  
وعلى اليورو ين

----------


## khalidegyptian2005

هل تاثير التفجيرات الصاروخية من قبل كوريا الشمالية مستمر فى تاثيره على المجنون

----------


## شفق

بارك الله فيك استاذنا الجليل ( الجميل ) .. متابع جديد لتوصياتك .. كتب الله لكم الأجر و وضع عنكم الوزر .. و رفع لكم القدر في الدنيا و الآخرة ....    :A012:

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك استاذنا الجليل ( الجميل ) .. متابع جديد لتوصياتك .. كتب الله لكم الأجر و وضع عنكم الوزر .. و رفع لكم القدر في الدنيا و الآخرة ....

  
جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز

----------


## aljameel

> هلاااااااا الغاالي 
> كيف حالك ؟؟ 
> جمعه مبااركه 
> طمنه على اليورو الاسترالي  
> وعلى اليورو ين

  

> هل تاثير التفجيرات الصاروخية من قبل كوريا الشمالية مستمر فى تاثيره على المجنون

 بأذن الله توصياتنا لاهدفهم 
عطوني 10 دقائق اصحصح 
سأكتب لكم اهدافه وشرح وافي

----------


## saud33

هلا ابو مروان   الله يصبحك بالخير

----------


## سـاحر

اهداف اليورو ين شكله نازل

----------


## بحريني88

افاااا عليك يالغالي خذ وقتك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اليورو ين 
والله اعلم انا بتكلم كهداف موجه صاعد قريب وبعيد 
تحت 135 متوقع نزول لكم لم تتضح الصورة 
فوقها صاعد 
الستوب الرئيسي  
131.40 
اهداف كصعود بأذن الله 
تصل من 138 لل 144 
اي نزول اعتبرة فرصة شراء وبدون استعجال الصفقة تقسم على كذا عقد افضل 
كم يصل تحت لو بينزل والله لم تتضح رؤية كاملة وصعب افتي به خوفا عليكم 
ولاكن من اراد يبيع يضع استوب مناسب له او 135 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل لا زلت اقول صاعد بأذن الله لل 1.6200 كهدف اول
له اهداف اخرى قد تصل به لل 1.6400 والله اعلم 
انا بتكلم كمعطيات امامي والحمد لله مافيه احد فيكم خسران فيه الكل ربحان فيه  
من الارتداد او عند 914 او عند 940 
والخيار لكم من اراد يجني ربحه او الاستمرار فيه للهدف 
الستوب 1.5850 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار 
والله اعلم كمعطيات امامي هدفه بأذن الله 1.6150 
ولهاهداف اخرى حتى 1.6320 والله اعلم 
الحمد لله الكل ربحان انا نوهت عليه من نقطة الارتداد 1.3790 
وقلت بينزل لها ومنها الشراء 
والكل ربحان مايقارب 200 نقطة 
من اراد يجنى او تقديم الستوب او للهدف الخيار لكم 
الستوب 1.3790 
والله الموفق

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي انه عندي يورو ين شراء من 134.97 
ماذا افعل فيه ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

اليورو استرالي 
اهدافه بأذن الله 1.7550 و 1.7350 وهذا هدف ثالث غير ملزمين به بس للامانه 1.7150 
وله اهداف اخرى حتى تحت 1.7000 بأمانه 
الحمد لله الكل ربحان من دخل من البدايه عند 1.7808 او من دخل قريب سعره الحالي  
او لديه خسارة لاتتعدى 20 نقطة 
من اراد يغلق فله الخيار امامي معطيات بتقول نازل  
المهم سأضع استوبان له اختارو مايناسبكم 
1.8010 و 1.7886 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> يالغالي انه عندي يورو ين شراء من 134.97 
> ماذا افعل فيه ؟؟

 اذا صغير والله اعلم مافيه خوف  
اذا تأثيره شي بسيط استغل اي صعود واغلق او راقبه او ضع استوب مناسب لك 
لو حاب تغلق الان 25 نقطة اغلق الخيار لك

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> اليورو ين 
> والله اعلم انا بتكلم كهداف موجه صاعد قريب وبعيد 
> تحت 135 متوقع نزول لكم لم تتضح الصورة 
> فوقها صاعد 
> الستوب الرئيسي  
> 131.40 
> اهداف كصعود بأذن الله 
> تصل من 138 لل 144 
> ...

  

> الكيبل لا زلت اقول صاعد بأذن الله لل 1.6200 كهدف اول
> له اهداف اخرى قد تصل به لل 1.6400 والله اعلم 
> انا بتكلم كمعطيات امامي والحمد لله مافيه احد فيكم خسران فيه الكل ربحان فيه  
> من الارتداد او عند 914 او عند 940 
> والخيار لكم من اراد يجني ربحه او الاستمرار فيه للهدف 
> الستوب 1.5850 
> والله الموفق

  

> اليورو دولار 
> والله اعلم كمعطيات امامي هدفه بأذن الله 1.6150 
> ولهاهداف اخرى حتى 1.6320 والله اعلم 
> الحمد لله الكل ربحان انا نوهت عليه من نقطة الارتداد 1.3790 
> وقلت بينزل لها ومنها الشراء 
> والكل ربحان مايقارب 200 نقطة 
> من اراد يجنى او تقديم الستوب او للهدف الخيار لكم 
> الستوب 1.3790 
> والله الموفق

 للمشاااااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## بحريني88

ان شاء الله يالغالي باستغل صعوده لان الان 35 نقطه وباسكر 
انزين يالغالي وين اللي تنصحني فيهم حق المشروع اللي قلت لك عنه :P

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.7281  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  نزل وشبع تصحيح بما فيه الكفاية وجهة نظر ممكن مصيب او مخطى   الشراء عدم الاستعجال محاولة اخذه على دفعات سبحان الله اشتريت ونزل تعزز   محاولة اقتناصة مع النزول لو عنده نيت نزول  الهدف بأذن الله  1.7600  قبله اهداف بس هذا هدف امامي الان ومتوقع اكثر من الهدف  من اراد الدخول به اما يجنى على الهدف او القناعة  الستوب سأضع استوبان وانتم لكم الخيار  1.7185  او اللو اليوم 1.7240  والله الموفق  انا وضعت التوصية للامانة لانه صعب الحكم علية 100% الان ولاكن وجهة نظري بتقول صحح والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الباوند فرنك ممكن ينزل لل 1.7220 + - تقريبا لو كان تحت 300 
ولست متاكد 100% احتمال

----------


## MR_ADEL

أخي الجميل...هل من جديد على الدولار ين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل...هل من جديد على الدولار ين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 اخي راقبه عند 96.25 تقريبا متوقع ارتداد منها والله اعلم 
هو نزل الان لل 96.38 هل اكتفى الله اعلم 
لو ارتد والله اعلم هدفه بأذن الله 97.60 
والله الموفق

----------


## بحريني88

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.7281  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  نزل وشبع تصحيح بما فيه الكفاية وجهة نظر ممكن مصيب او مخطى   الشراء عدم الاستعجال محاولة اخذه على دفعات سبحان الله اشتريت ونزل تعزز   محاولة اقتناصة مع النزول لو عنده نيت نزول  الهدف بأذن الله  1.7600  قبله اهداف بس هذا هدف امامي الان ومتوقع اكثر من الهدف  من اراد الدخول به اما يجنى على الهدف او القناعة  الستوب سأضع استوبان وانتم لكم الخيار  1.7185  او اللو اليوم 1.7240  والله الموفق   انا وضعت التوصية للامانة لانه صعب الحكم علية 100% الان ولاكن وجهة نظري بتقول صحح والله اعلم

 يالغالي دخلت عليه بعقد واحد صغير عند 7271 
والله المووفق ان شاء الله  :Hands:

----------


## MR_ADEL

شكرا يا أستاذ الجميل...ومشكور على جهدك..ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## aljameel

بحريني دائما مستعجل اركد

----------


## aljameel

الان امامي هدف للكيبل 1.6080 بأذن الله طبعا غير هدفنا الرئيسي 
من اراد الدخول من السعر الحالي 1.5934 
يضع الستوب 877 ويتوكل على الله من بعد مراقبة  
هدف 150 و ستوب 60 
من اراد يغامر بعقد صغير

----------


## بحريني88

هههههههههههه 
ان شاء الله  
كنت متوقع ان هدف حلو  
ان شاء الله راح انتظر منك اشاره الدخول

----------


## mmhosny

السلام عليكم...صباح الفل يا جميل.
اليورو ين ندخل فيه بيع من الأن...موافق؟ 
الصلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاه بارك الله لكم و فيكم و بكم و عليكم و جمعه مباركه...
--الهم صل و سلم و زد و بارك و انعم على أشرف خلق الله "صلي الله عليه و سلم"

----------


## aljameel

الصلاة اخواني لنا لقاء بأذن الله بعد الصلاة 
أستاذنكم الان

----------


## aljameel

ايش قلت لكم اليوم اليورو دولار اول اهدافه 1.4025 
الان كم  
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## بحريني88

مببروووك للي دخلو اليورو دولار

----------


## aljameel

والباوند فرنك راقبوه الان عند 220 
اما يرتد او يواصل نزول  
طبعا الستوب كما بالتوصية

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي وصل لي 220 عندي في الشمعه اللي تسكرت الان

----------


## aljameel

> يالغالي وصل لي 220 عندي في الشمعه اللي تسكرت الان

 لاتقول مادخلت هاهو وصل 220 وارتد 
المهم الالتزام بالستوب  
بأذن الله وتوفيقة يكتب لها النجاح 
ستوب 40 وهدف 400 اعتقد مافيها مغامرة او تستاهل المغامرة الكلام للجميع 
اتمنى انكم دخلتم  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المهم الباوند فرنك بس يرتفع 40 لل 50 نقطة تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول 
يطلع ينزل نحن بالامان بأذن الله

----------


## بحريني88

هههههههههههه وانه مادخل يعني  
ادخل وادخل بعد :P 
بس لحقت عليه عند 243

----------


## aljameel

من سألني عن الدولار ين هاهو وصل 96.24 
وارتد منها الحمد لله 
المهم تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> هههههههههههه وانه مادخل يعني  
> ادخل وادخل بعد :P 
> بس لحقت عليه عند 243

 تفكر حالك شاطر لا يااخوي
المفروض من العشرينات  
لاكن الحمد لله

----------


## مصطفى البنان

الله ينور طريقك ابو مروان ودخلنا معك وموفقين جميعا باذن الله

----------


## بحريني88

> المهم الباوند فرنك بس يرتفع 40 لل 50 نقطة تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول 
> يطلع ينزل نحن بالامان بأذن الله

 يالغالي تقصد 40 و 50 نقطه من الدخول عند 220 ؟؟ 
واذا انه داخل من 243 نفس الشي بعد ؟؟ :016:

----------


## ماف

السلام عليكم
صباح الخير
رايك ( اليورو / باوند ) وين وجهته
وشكراً

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان ..صباح الخير...
انا دخلت يورو ين بيع من 134.60  و رجع ارتفع الأن...أخرج و لا ايه (الستوب 135)

----------


## mmhosny

يعني نعمل تريلنج ستوب 50 و لا نحرك الستوب يدوي

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان ..صباح الخير...
> انا دخلت يورو ين بيع من 134.60 و رجع ارتفع الأن...أخرج و لا ايه (الستوب 135)

 هو الاتجاه العام صاعد وكررتها الف مرة 
وقلت من يريد دخول بيع وستوب 135 ممكن والهدف بالقناعه يعني شفته ارتد على طول اغلق 
راقبه ممكن ينزل لدخولك وبصراحه كاني اشوفه بيصعد والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين لو واصل صعود هدفه 135.70 والله اعلم

----------


## بحريني88

يعطييييك العافيه يالجمييل على رحااابه صدرك  
وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## aljameel

اقصد بالباوند فرنك 
مثلا واحد دخل فيه من 230 مجرد يصعد عند 270 تقريبا اقدم الستوب لنقطة الدخول فيكون الستوب 1.7230 وهكذا اوكي 
انا واضع امري على225 والستوب 185 
مع النزول شراء لي الان رفعت الستوب عند 1.7220 ولو صعد شوي ارفع شوي

----------


## aljameel

المجنون لو واصل صعود هدفه 155.40 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون لو واصل صعود هدفه 155.40 والله اعلم

 بالحالات هذه صعب اقول توصيه فهي توقعات  
ولاكن للمغامر مثلي وبعقد ضغير جدا ممكن الستوب الل 153.47 او الستوب الذي يناسبك المهم مايكون اكبر من اللو 
والشراء من سعره الحالي 153.88 
والله الموفق 
وهذه ممكن تصيب وممكن تخيب ولو تاكدت سأبلغ عنها

----------


## بحريني88

> اقصد بالباوند فرنك 
> مثلا واحد دخل فيه من 230 مجرد يصعد عند 270 تقريبا اقدم الستوب لنقطة الدخول فيكون الستوب 1.7230 وهكذا اوكي 
> انا واضع امري على225 والستوب 185 
> مع النزول شراء لي الان رفعت الستوب عند 1.7220 ولو صعد شوي ارفع شوي

  
بأذن الله يالغالي :Hands:  
راح نعمل اللي تقول لنه عنه  
واليورو الاسترالي مافيه شي جديد ؟؟ :016:  الى الهدف ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> بأذن الله يالغالي 
> راح نعمل اللي تقول لنه عنه  
> واليورو الاسترالي مافيه شي جديد ؟؟ الى الهدف ان شاء الله

 بأذن الله للهدف 
ممنوع انت من المغامرات وتكبير العقود منعا شرعيا

----------


## بحريني88

ههههههههههه اييي اكيييد انه عاملين علي اكس في المغامرات  
خلاص انه مادخل الا لين انت تقولي ادخل ولا لين تقولي سكر  
ورانه شغل طويل P:

----------


## aljameel

خلونا  نتسلى من الموجودين معنا الان السهرانين 
احب الاجواز لك والسبب طبعا سبب مقنع 
واكره الاجواز لك 
ابداء انا فيكم 
اليورو ين بصدق احسه انه صديقي 
انا مسميه الانيق لانه سلس والغالب ربحه عشر اضعاف خسارته حتى بتحليله استمتع مااعرف ليش 
الثاني اليورو استرالي لانه ماشاء الله بس يتحرك بتلاقي اهدافه كبيرة طبعا مع اخذ الحذر منه 
واكره واحد هو اليورو باوند انا مسميه مثل الرجل الذي لايتنبى بمايفعل ولا احب ادخله لو شايف هدف بالف نقطة

----------


## fahed122

الكيبل  حركه تطفش 
زهق ملل 
ماهو نهاوي يصعد الا بالبكس  
يالله يا شباب ربع تعاونو ما ذلووو  
كل واحد  يعطيه  جمع ين يطير ولا  يروح الانعاش

----------


## aBoRaMa

> ههههههههههه اييي اكيييد انه عاملين علي اكس في المغامرات  
> خلاص انه مادخل الا لين انت تقولي ادخل ولا لين تقولي سكر  
> ورانه شغل طويل P:

  
السلام عليكم جميعاً 
اخي بحريني88،،، اقرا هذه الجملة وتمعن فيها واحفظها مثل اسمك بعد  :Big Grin:   "ادارة راس المال هى السبب الرئيسى لنجاح او فشل اى مضارب"

----------


## lord eva

صباح الخير يالجميل ....شلون صحتك ...
انا شاري الكيبل من 920 ويش رأيك فيه اكيد تنصحني ابقى ...

----------


## بحريني88

> خلونا نتسلى من الموجودين معنا الان السهرانين 
> احب الاجواز لك والسبب طبعا سبب مقنع 
> واكره الاجواز لك 
> ابداء انا فيكم 
> اليورو ين بصدق احسه انه صديقي 
> انا مسميه الانيق لانه سلس والغالب ربحه عشر اضعاف خسارته حتى بتحليله استمتع مااعرف ليش 
> الثاني اليورو استرالي لانه ماشاء الله بس يتحرك بتلاقي اهدافه كبيرة طبعا مع اخذ الحذر منه 
> واكره واحد هو اليورو باوند انا مسميه مثل الرجل الذي لايتنبى بمايفعل ولا احب ادخله لو شايف هدف بالف نقطة

  :Big Grin:  يعطيك العافيه على تعليق اليورو باوند .. (( بمعنى مضيع مو عارف وين يروح  :Drive1: )) 
انه عن نفسي ماعندي خبره في السوق البركه في الشباب انه توني  
بس اللي جنني المجنون  :Doh:

----------


## بحريني88

> السلام عليكم جميعاً 
> اخي بحريني88،،، اقرا هذه الجملة وتمعن فيها واحفظها مثل اسمك بعد   "ادارة راس المال هى السبب الرئيسى لنجاح او فشل اى مضارب"

  :015:  اشكرك على هذه الجمله المهمه بجد 
بس بيني وبينك حنه ورانه حاجه انه متفاهم مع الجميل بهذا الخصوص  :Ongue:

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل حركه تطفش 
> زهق ملل 
> ماهو نهاوي يصعد الا بالبكس  
> يالله يا شباب ربع تعاونو ما ذلووو  
> كل واحد يعطيه جمع ين يطير ولا يروح الانعاش

 عطني اقل من ساعة او دقائق  
بكس واحد وهو عند القمر اسف الهدف بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم جميعاً 
> اخي بحريني88،،، اقرا هذه الجملة وتمعن فيها واحفظها مثل اسمك بعد   "ادارة راس المال هى السبب الرئيسى لنجاح او فشل اى مضارب"

 الله ينور عليك ياابوراما

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير يالجميل ....شلون صحتك ...
> انا شاري الكيبل من 920 ويش رأيك فيه اكيد تنصحني ابقى ...

 اخي بأذن الله للهدف 
انا امامي حتى اللحضة صاعد والله اعلم 
واول اهدافه بأذن الله 1.6080 والهدف الثاني 1.6200

----------


## mmhosny

ابتديت احب اليورو ين واكره و اعشق اليورو دولار....اكره اي زوج يمشي عكس توقعي؟؟؟

----------


## aBoRaMa

> الكيبل حركه تطفش 
> زهق ملل 
> ماهو نهاوي يصعد الا بالبكس  
> يالله يا شباب ربع تعاونو ما ذلووو  
> كل واحد يعطيه جمع ين يطير ولا يروح الانعاش

  
وجهة نظر بدون تعدي على حقوق ابو مروان

----------


## lord eva

شكرا كتير اخي الجميل ....قلت انو الى الهدف ... ليش هي كانت توصية ؟؟
والله جيد صاير عم اعتمد عحالي وعم تزبط معي هه 
شكرا كتير مرة تانية ....
موفقين اخواتي جميعا ...

----------


## fahed122

> عطني اقل من ساعة او دقائق  
> بكس واحد وهو عند القمر اسف الهدف بأذن الله

 انت يالجميل  تقرب 
للمصارع العراقي  :016:  
يقولو انه حاط المصارعين تحت ضبطه  
هذا بكس والقمر   اجل  لو بكسين وين بيروح :Boxing:

----------


## fahed122

الا تلاحطون ان فيه ترند صاعد للكيبل   على النص ساعه  وهو نفس  الساعه  ونفس الربع ساعه   
ما انكسر لحد الان وهو يمثل دعم1.5940  
ما ادري  هذا  احس اني ماني فاهم الميتا تريدر    (( شي طبيعي  لسى لي يومين تداول  عملات  ))

----------


## aljameel

شوفو خلوني اقولكم نصيحة ممكن اكون على صواب او على خطى بس انا مقتنع فيها من واقع تجربة 
لاني جربتها اكثر من مرة على الديمو  
مثلا حسابك لايسمح الا العقد بدولار واحد او انت ماتعمل الا عقد واحد بدولار 
اقسم الدولار على عشرة عقود كل عقد ب 10 سنت 
ادخل التوصية بعقدين عقد ب 10 سنت واترك الاخر للتعزيز في حال النزول وليس الصعود الا اذا كان متاكد 100% ادخل تعزيز بالصعود  
بمعنى الدولار ادخل فيه على 5 توصيات اذا توفرت ماتوفرت بلا منها 
اولا مااتابع مثلا الكيبل من اليوم وهو مو صاعد لهدفه طبعا من دخل فيه من نقطة الارتداد ماعنده مشكلة ممكن اغلق على الصعود لانه صعد فوق 100 نقطة ولو نزل اشتري او ابقى بعقد واعزز بعقد مع النزول 
واتركه افكر بغيره بجوز اخر ونفس ب 20 سنت موزعه على عقدين 
وماشاء الله علي انا ماني مقصر معكم ماخليت جوز الا ووصيت عليه باقي احلل المنتدى ووصي عليه
بس سعر عقده غالي من غلاوت اعظاءه وماشاء الله هو الاول بلا منازع مو مجامله الواقع يحكم بأدارته ومشرفيه واعضاءه والله افضل من الجامعة العربيه مجمعنا كاخوة عرب  
المهم وصلت الفكرة ومن اراد يضيف شي عليها او يعدلها  
بتريح نفسك من متابعت جوز واحد وتقريبا الربح اكبر من الخسارة مانجح هذا ينجح هذا وهكذا 
والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

انا رايي ان احنا ننزل بتقلنا في السوق و نخش شراء جامد...و هو يطلع!!!!

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان...فيه خبر جامد على الباوند الساعه 9:00 ويتوقع ان يكون سلبي...هل له تأثير جامد علينا. 
بصراحه انا تعبت من الأخبار...و تقريبا" كقاعده عامه لو الخبر سلبي مثلا" و المفروض الباوند ينزل...تلاقيه طلع و العكس صحيح

----------


## بحريني88

> شوفو خلوني اقولكم نصيحة ممكن اكون على صواب او على خطى بس انا مقتنع فيها من واقع تجربة 
> لاني جربتها اكثر من مرة على الديمو  
> مثلا حسابك لايسمح الا العقد بدولار واحد او انت ماتعمل الا عقد واحد بدولار 
> اقسم الدولار على عشرة عقود كل عقد ب 10 سنت 
> ادخل التوصية بعقدين عقد ب 10 سنت واترك الاخر للتعزيز في حال النزول وليس الصعود الا اذا كان متاكد 100% ادخل تعزيز بالصعود  
> بمعنى الدولار ادخل فيه على 5 توصيات اذا توفرت ماتوفرت بلا منها 
> اولا مااتابع مثلا الكيبل من اليوم وهو مو صاعد لهدفه طبعا من دخل فيه من نقطة الارتداد ماعنده مشكلة ممكن اغلق على الصعود لانه صعد فوق 100 نقطة ولو نزل اشتري او ابقى بعقد واعزز بعقد مع النزول 
> واتركه افكر بغيره بجوز اخر ونفس ب 20 سنت موزعه على عقدين 
> وماشاء الله علي انا ماني مقصر معكم ماخليت جوز الا ووصيت عليه باقي احلل المنتدى ووصي عليه
> ...

 يعطيييييك اللف اللف عاافيه على هالمعلوومات يالجميل انت 
وان شاء الله لالكل يستفييد منك ومن خبرتك  
ولااااا بالله انا اشهد انك مو مقصر مع الكل ... والله اللي مخلي المنتدى غالي هوو انت يالحلوو

----------


## aBoRaMa

> الا تلاحطون ان فيه ترند صاعد للكيبل على النص ساعه وهو نفس الساعه ونفس الربع ساعه   
> ما انكسر لحد الان وهو يمثل دعم1.5940  
> ما ادري هذا احس اني ماني فاهم الميتا تريدر (( شي طبيعي لسى لي يومين تداول عملات ))

  
صحيح هذا مثل صاعد وهو يعطي اتجاه عكس النموذج الذي اضفته قبل قليل ولذلك انا لن انتظر الهدف الذي ضكرتع وربما اكتفي بوصوله الى 5945
وعلى كل خال هذا المثلث تشكل في فترة قصيرة وهذا يضعفه

----------


## بحريني88

على ماعتقد وحسب خبرتي البسيطه انه راسم مثلث لليورو استرالي  
ان شاء الله بيكسره وهوه نازل للهدف  
مجرد اجتهاد .. ومنك يالغالي نستفيد يالجميل

----------


## aljameel

> وجهة نظر بدون تعدي على حقوق ابو مروان

 بصدق كل شي متوقع ولاكن انا امامي كمعطيات واكثر من واحد بيقول صاعد  
والله ابدور شي سلبي يقنعني ولو 20% او 30% بالنزول مو ملاقي 
شوف مو اصرار او تحدي مع النفس  
فرضا امامك معطيات وحللته على كذا مؤشر بيقول صاعد بنسبة فرضا 90% او اقل  
صعب بيجي واحد بيقنعك ويقولك لا نازل انا مااقصد انت لا والله 
خاصة اذا انت تثق بنفسك ومافي كبير على السوق ولا تحليل 100% يؤكد صعود او هبوط 
انا مثلا مرة على المجنون وصيت وكنت واضع الستوب مايقارب 35 نقطة ممكن تذكروه قبل اكثر من شهر واصريت على الصعود وقلت متاكد 99% من الصعود ودخلت بعقد بنصف الحساب 
حتى اني قلت لو مو حرام لحلفت انه طالع وصعد ممكن 40 او 50 نقطة وعززت بعقد اخر طبعا اصغر ونزل من بعدها  
شوي شوي حتى عند الستوب وانطلق بالنزول وبأمانه اكلت فيها مارجن كول 
المهم اني زعلت على نفسي مو من الخسارة لا اني اعطيت نفسي اكبر من حجمها وكبرت على السوق والسوق ماله كبير اكبر صناع السوق بيكون هو من يحرك العملة صعود او هبوط
وبيشتغل بالمليارات بتجي دولة بتدعم عملتها اما بسبب نزولها او لتحد من تضخم السعر وتريد بتنزله بترش رشه بيكسر ظهر صانع السوق
انا بتكلم من واقع خبرة واعي مااقول وللمعلومية انا كنت مسؤل ببنك طبعا من سنين
وتويجر على قدي والحياة مدرسة بيتعلم منها الواحد فينا 
ولاكن اذا انا ارى صعود وبيجى واحد بيقول نزول انا لا استفدت لاني لا بدخل بالصعود ولا الهبوط وبتروح الفرص على ويبداء الشكك فيني على طول باي توصية تلاقيني متردد 
انا ارغب بالفوركس فيه ربح وخسارة بتقبل الخسارة مثل مااتقبل الربح 
وللمعلومية الانسان الي بيعتمد على الغير نهايته فاشله ممكن من البداية ايه لين اتعلم ومن بعدها ادعم توصية اي اخ موصي على تحليلي مني المهم ادخل بقناعه اما على طول ادخل بالتوصية فرضا الجميل كاتب الف توصية ولم تضرب ولا ستوب معه خلاص اسلم دقني له غلط ان اعتبره 
ممن اكون انا مبالغ ولاكن كذا تعلمت من الاخرين الناجحين 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا كتير اخي الجميل ....قلت انو الى الهدف ... ليش هي كانت توصية ؟؟
> والله جيد صاير عم اعتمد عحالي وعم تزبط معي هه 
> شكرا كتير مرة تانية ....
> موفقين اخواتي جميعا ...

 والله شي يفرح اخي بصدق اني فرحت لك الان بكتب بنفس الموظوع الاعتماد على النفس ودعم توصية ما بدعم تحليلي منك انت الي بتدخل فيها 
على العموم انا موصي من نقطة الارتداد وهي الستوب 850 وصيت مرة اخرى وفلت فوق 900 للشراء وكان عند 914 وصيت مرة اخرى وكان عند 928 ومرة اخرى اخره كان عند مابين 40 و 30 
اخي الاهداف 1.6080 و 1.6200 بأذن الله 
والستوب 1.5850 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابتديت احب اليورو ين واكره و اعشق اليورو دولار....اكره اي زوج يمشي عكس توقعي؟؟؟

  
انت كذا صديقي

----------


## aljameel

> انت يالجميل تقرب 
> للمصارع العراقي  
> يقولو انه حاط المصارعين تحت ضبطه  
> هذا بكس والقمر اجل لو بكسين وين بيروح

 لاتزعلني ترى بكس واحد وانت عند القمر 
عاد شوف القمر تبعك مين  
بصير احلى بكس بحياتك اخذته

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان...لي الشرف ان اكون صديقك.. 
انا قفلت البيع في اليورو ين بخساره 10 ناط فقط...الحمد لله 
ادخل شراء بهدف 135.70 و لا انتظر...والستوب كام

----------


## aljameel

> انا رايي ان احنا ننزل بتقلنا في السوق و نخش شراء جامد...و هو يطلع!!!!

 ياثقيل ياواد انتبه اخاف بتنزله 
بزعل منك وبكس واحد وانت عندي  
وانت حر اقولك بكس واحد وانت عند هدفك بالحياة بأذن الله  
قول يارب

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان...فيه خبر جامد على الباوند الساعه 9:00 ويتوقع ان يكون سلبي...هل له تأثير جامد علينا. 
> بصراحه انا تعبت من الأخبار...و تقريبا" كقاعده عامه لو الخبر سلبي مثلا" و المفروض الباوند ينزل...تلاقيه طلع و العكس صحيح

 انا من واقع ماشفته بالسابق الخبر اما مع التوصية او ضدها  
تأثيره وقتي وبيزول الا اذا خبر كبير بيجب خبرنا ولاكن متوكلنا على الله ثم الستوب 
واذا جاء الخبر الكبير بصالح التوصية بجيب خبر الاهداف كلها بيوم

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان....فيه خبر سلبي على الباوند الساع 9 
اسف لتكرار الآستفسار

----------


## fahed122

والله انا عجبني اليورو ين  
واحس اني بديت افهم تحركاته  وافهم شارته حبه حبه 
وان شاء الله بس  تزبط  التحليلات على اليدمووو   يكون هو السهم الي بضارب فيه يومين  مع الكيبل

----------


## aBoRaMa

تعليقك جميل مثلك،، وشدني فيه عدة نقاط   

> بصدق كل شي متوقع ولاكن انا امامي كمعطيات واكثر من واحد بيقول صاعد  
> والله ابدور شي سلبي يقنعني ولو 20% او 30% بالنزول مو ملاقي 
> شوف مو اصرار او تحدي مع النفس  
> فرضا امامك معطيات وحللته على كذا مؤشر بيقول صاعد بنسبة فرضا 90% او اقل   صعب بيجي واحد بيقنعك ويقولك لا نازل انا مااقصد انت لا والله ادري انك ماتقصدني،،، وان الكلام بشكل عام خاصة اذا انت تثق بنفسك ومافي كبير على السوق ولا تحليل 100% يؤكد صعود او هبوط صحيح انا اثق بنفسي والحمدلله متوفق في اكثر صفقاتي ومع ذلك تجدني احاول متابعة اشخاص لديهم خبرة اكثر لأنني بكل تأكيد ساستفيد منهم واحاول اعرف مكتمن الاخطاء في تحليلي 
> انا مثلا مرة على المجنون وصيت وكنت واضع الستوب مايقارب 35 نقطة ممكن تذكروه قبل اكثر من شهر واصريت على الصعود وقلت متاكد 99% من الصعود ودخلت بعقد بنصف الحساب 
> حتى اني قلت لو مو حرام لحلفت انه طالع وصعد ممكن 40 او 50 نقطة وعززت بعقد اخر طبعا اصغر ونزل من بعدها  
> شوي شوي حتى عند الستوب وانطلق بالنزول وبأمانه اكلت فيها مارجن كول 
> المهم اني زعلت على نفسي مو من الخسارة لا اني اعطيت نفسي اكبر من حجمها وكبرت على السوق والسوق ماله كبير اكبر صناع السوق بيكون هو من يحرك العملة صعود او هبوط
> وبيشتغل بالمليارات بتجي دولة بتدعم عملتها اما بسبب نزولها او لتحد من تضخم السعر وتريد بتنزله بترش رشه بيكسر ظهر صانع السوق
> ...

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان...لي الشرف ان اكون صديقك.. 
> انا قفلت البيع في اليورو ين بخساره 10 ناط فقط...الحمد لله 
> ادخل شراء بهدف 135.70 و لا انتظر...والستوب كام

 عقد صغير جدا لانه مغامرة وضع الستوب 20 نقطة 
ولو تاكد الصعود سأبلغ به 
ولو وصل لهدفه اتركه للهدف 138 تكون انت مرتاح انه معك ربح وعقد صغير خليه ممكن يجيب لك 300 او 500 نقطة الله كريم 
المهم مجرد يصعد قدم الستوب لنقطة الدخول ومجرد يصل الهدف احجز 50 نقطة او 40 بتقديم الستوب
لاني بصراحه حاس فليل منكم اليس استفاد من الصعود منه او من غيره بالرغم اني ذكرت الاهداف 
من الاسبوع الماضي وكررتها 100 مرة بصدق بس تشوف عندك 200 نقطة نفسيتك بترتاح وبتعرف تفكر افضل وتدخل من نقاط جيدة وغير متهور  جرب وبعدها ادعيلي انت والاخوان الكلام موجه للكل مااقصد التوصية انما كفكرة 
مثل البحر مابيقولو بيعلمك الصبر 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليوم انا رايق مع الفوركس  
ترى تفريغ من ضغط الشغل بالرغم اليوم متنكد من الشغل لدرجة لاتوصف بس الحمد لله على كل شي 
وبفرغ عليكم من ضغط الشغل تحملونا وممكن اطروحاتي تفيد ولو 20% خذو المفيد والباقي ارموه بالبحر

----------


## بحريني88

جننه جننه الحمر  
مادري شفيه GBP-CHF 
من يوصل 7 خضر يرجع للحمر جننه  
مادري امته الله يهداه ويطلع  
الجميل عندك اياه اذا ماعليك امر بكس واحد على الاقل

----------


## aljameel

بداء الشغل باليورو استرالي ماقلت لكم بيعطى بسخاء اذا تحرك شوفو شمعاته بتلاقي الوحد من 20 ومرات بتوصل 50 نقطة 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
ومبرووووووووووك لمن صبر عليه

----------


## lord eva

> والله شي يفرح اخي بصدق اني فرحت لك الان بكتب بنفس الموظوع الاعتماد على النفس ودعم توصية ما بدعم تحليلي منك انت الي بتدخل فيها 
> على العموم انا موصي من نقطة الارتداد وهي الستوب 850 وصيت مرة اخرى وفلت فوق 900 للشراء وكان عند 914 وصيت مرة اخرى وكان عند 928 ومرة اخرى اخره كان عند مابين 40 و 30 
> اخي الاهداف 1.6080 و 1.6200 بأذن الله 
> والستوب 1.5850 
> والله الموفق

  
كبير يالجميل كبير...
والله والله من اول مافتت عهالمنتدى عندي حكيك وحكي الحكيم خالد بيسوى الدني 
ومرة تانية وتالتة ورابعة بقلك شكرا ... 
والله يوفقك ... ويزيدك من خيرو ....
انا دائما متابع معك وبدعم دائما تحليلي بتحليلك ... 
ولما بشوف في تناقض باخد برأيك اكيد لانك خبرة اكتر مني بسنين ...
وبنبسط كتير لما بكون رايك بجوز متل راي بحس حالي عم وقف عرجلي وبلشت انجز 
وانشالله تضل دايما بهالبريق الرائع يا كبير  يا ابو مروان ... :Good:

----------


## fahed122

مشاء الله تبارك الله 
اقلع الكيبل  
ياكبر بكسكك  يالجميل   
يا احلى جميل  
تسلم والله   
وذحين بروح اشتري المندي   غدا جمع يستاهلون الربع

----------


## بحريني88

ههههههههههههههه الجميل شكلك من صجك ضربته اكوو طلع عندي 20 نقطه

----------


## aljameel

مين الي قلت له عطني ساعة او دقائق وانا بكس وهو عند الهدف اقصد الكيبل 
للمعلومية انا من حركت الكيبل احم احم  
بتدرو ليش هددته انا بقصد بالساعة او الدقائق انظار له  
المهم خاف مني قال خليني بالسليم يالجميل 
طبعا امزح لاتصدقووووووووووووو

----------


## fahed122

الا جاه ام الركب   
مشاء الله تبارك الله  
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر 
اللهم ارزقنا منه يارب العاليمن

----------


## بحريني88

وصل اليورو الاسترالي 100 نقطه عندي وسيده نزل الان هوه 80 نقطه  
ماراح اطلع ودي اشووف ال200 على الوعد يالجمييل ;)

----------


## mmhosny

اللهم صلي و سلم وبارك و زد و انعم عليك يا حبيبي يا رسول الله مداد كلمات الله اللهم صلي و سلم وبارك و زد و انعم عليك يا حبيبي يا رسول الله مداد كلمات الله اللهم صلي و سلم وبارك و زد و انعم عليك يا حبيبي يا رسول الله مداد كلمات الله اللهم صلي و سلم وبارك و زد و انعم عليك يا حبيبي يا رسول الله مداد كلمات الله اللهم صلي و سلم وبارك و زد و انعم عليك يا حبيبي يا رسول الله مداد كلمات الله

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي كأني اتذكر قلت ممكن اعزز عند 7710 في اليورو الاسترالي ؟؟ 
اذا ممكن نعزز خبرني والاستوب كمان  
وبييض الله وجهك يالغالي

----------


## aljameel

> كبير يالجميل كبير...
> والله والله من اول مافتت عهالمنتدى عندي حكيك وحكي الحكيم خالد بيسوى الدني 
> ومرة تانية وتالتة ورابعة بقلك شكرا ... 
> والله يوفقك ... ويزيدك من خيرو ....
> انا دائما متابع معك وبدعم دائما تحليلي بتحليلك ... 
> ولما بشوف في تناقض باخد برأيك اكيد لانك خبرة اكتر مني بسنين ...
> وبنبسط كتير لما بكون رايك بجوز متل راي بحس حالي عم وقف عرجلي وبلشت انجز 
> وانشالله تضل دايما بهالبريق الرائع يا كبير يا ابو مروان ...

 بارك الله فيك 
وبأذن الله بنشوفك اكبر محلل 
وللمعلومية وللجميع 
والله اتمنى من كل قلبي اشوف معي الف خبير واشوف المنتدى كلهم خبراء 
لاني بالنهاية انا مستفيد والكل مستفيد تخيلو انت بتصححلي وانا بصحح لك وكلنا نتناقش لو شكينا بشي معين هذا ملم بنوع من المؤاشرات وهذا بنوع اخر تخيلو كيف الفائدة 
بصدق الا نحلل الجوز 99% ممكن من 100 توصية بتضرب من 2 لل 5 بالكثير 
 مااقوله هو مابداخلي لا احب الانانيه وحب الذات وانا بس الخبير وانتم تصفقو ولا ابحث عن محفظة ولاغيره  حسب نيتي الله اعلم بها 
وهذا للاسف مااراه من اغلب من يوصي هنا او بمنتدى اخر يبي هو البطل 
مو انت كيف تعلمت مو من الاخرين وكانه هو المكتشف لا ولا يبي احد يعرف كيف يحلل انت بتسال وهو يجيب بالاتجاه المعاكس مايبغى احد يعرف طبعا مو الكل لا والله فيه بالمنتدى اكثر من واحد 
وللامانة وللمعلومية اغلب من يوصي تراهم نفس التحليل الي انا وانت بنعرفه بس هو بالقمه بالبرج العالي ما يريد احد يوصل له 
مايفكر بالبرج العالي عند الله سبحانه وتعالى شوف الحسنة بكم والدعاء والله لو بدفع لمين من يكون مليون دولار اقوله ادعيلي بيدعي مو من قلب قلب 
وانت بتحس الشي هذا تخيل انت بتجيك الدعوة مكتوبة او بظهر غيب ومن القلب نابعه خاصتا اذا احد استفاد من توصيتك او توجيهك كلنا بدئنا من الصفر ولازلنا نتعلم وانا اولكم والله فيه امور كثيرة بتخفى علي او خبرتي ضعيفة فيها اما لسبب مااهتميت بها او حصلت على افضل منها 
والله من وراء القصد  
ما احس به كتبته ارجو ان لا يزعلو مني الاخرين ولاكن ضميري يحتم علي اتكلم 
والله اعلم بالنيات وبيحاسبني بنيتي  
وسامحوووووووووووووووووووونا

----------


## aljameel

> وصل اليورو الاسترالي 100 نقطه عندي وسيده نزل الان هوه 80 نقطه  
> ماراح اطلع ودي اشووف ال200 على الوعد يالجمييل ;)

 انا ماقلت لك اذا شفت 200 اطمع ب 400 
الله يهديك هنا الطمع جيدا 
المهم بأذن الله بشوف 200 واكبر منها بتوفيق الله 
لو شفتها ممكن لو معك عقدين اذا مو مرتاح بتغلق واحد وبتترك واحد 
ترى اهدافه تحتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت بس يبي صبر كثير

----------


## بحريني88

> انا ماقلت لك اذا شفت 200 اطمع ب 400 
> الله يهديك هنا الطمع جيدا 
> المهم بأذن الله بشوف 200 واكبر منها بتوفيق الله 
> لو شفتها ممكن لو معك عقدين اذا مو مرتاح بتغلق واحد وبتترك واحد 
> ترى اهدافه تحتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت بس يبي صبر كثير

 والله انه صااابر صاابر معاااك والى ال :Inlove:  راايحييين رايحيين بأذن الله هههههههه 
تنصحني اعزز بيع لان عندي عقد واحد  
مداام طاامعيين الى ال400 نرووح لل400 كم يكون الهدف يالغالي ؟؟ :016:  
ابغى احطه في الصفقه

----------


## aljameel

دائما لتطمئن لتوصية ما مثلا اليورو استرالي كان القاع عند 700 شوف الان عمل قاع جديد  
المهم كل ماعمل قاع جديد ان كان باليوم او الساعة او 5 دقائق اعرف ان التوصية 90% ما نبي نقول مائة بالمائة 
ونفس الشي بالصعود يكون قمة  
بس مو معنى ماسوى قاع او قمة خلال الساعة او الدقائق ان التوصية غلط انا اقصد لتثق اكثر وتطمئن اكثر خاصتا اذا تاخرت او كان هدفها بعيد وتحتاج صبر اوكي 
معلومة جيدة للمبتدائين

----------


## aljameel

لا تعزيز يابحريني الا في حال صعد فووووووووووق اوكي 
مرات التعزيز يفيد في حالة التوصية فشلت لضرف ما خبر ولا غيرة 
يكون عندك  فرضا لو خسران الثاني ربحان في حال بعت من فوق فوق او قريب من الستوب تستغل النزول  
وبتطلع الرأس بالطاقية او بربح صغير او خسارة صغيرة

----------


## aljameel

> يالغالي كأني اتذكر قلت ممكن اعزز عند 7710 في اليورو الاسترالي ؟؟ 
> اذا ممكن نعزز خبرني والاستوب كمان  
> وبييض الله وجهك يالغالي

 اذا عقدك بالي خابر ابو عشرة  الستوب 1.8010 
اذا غيره الستوب 1.7886 
والله يرزقك 
لو نزل على الاقل 100 او 150  قدم الستوب ولو لنقطة الدخول ودائما خلي بين السعر الحالي اقصد السعر بوقته وبين الستوب تقريبا 100 نقطة هذه للاهداف البعيدة ابو المئات

----------


## بحريني88

بالنسبه للستوب انه حاطه حاليا 8010 صح ؟؟ ما اغير مكانه ؟؟ 
وعندي استفسار يالغالي لان مارت علي هالحاله من قبل ... بخصوص الصفقات الكل يعرف ان من بكره لي الاثنين السوق راح يسكر .. شنو لازم نعمل في صفقاتنه ؟؟ نتركهه عادي ولا كيف

----------


## بحريني88

> اذا عقدك بالي خابر ابو عشرة الستوب 1.8010 
> اذا غيره الستوب 1.7886 
> والله يرزقك 
> لو نزل على الاقل 100 او 150 قدم الستوب ولو لنقطة الدخول ودائما خلي بين السعر الحالي اقصد السعر بوقته وبين الستوب تقريبا 100 نقطة هذه للاهداف البعيدة ابو المئات

 اي يالغالي عقدي بو 10 سنت  
والله اني استفيد منك كل يوم .. انت كده  :Good:

----------


## aljameel

شوفو الموظوع للاستاذ سمير بصدق والله احبه في الله 
لاني ارى به عمله الخالص ومساعدة الاخرين بالصغيرة والكبيرة 
والله الذي لا اله الا هو لاعرفه الا من المنتدى وليس لي علاقة به لا خاص ولا ماسنجر ولاغيرة 
من مشاركته تحس انه قريب للقلب ومخلص حتى موظوعة باخلاص وموظوع قيم جدا جدا فوق التصور 
نصيحة لاتفوتوه بيغينك عن باقي المؤاشرات بنسبة 90% والتجربة هي الحكم بيننا 
بصدق وبأمانه اذا اتقنه الواحد واتحدى على مااقوله من 10 بتطلع معك 1 بتضرب 
ميزة المتاجرة باستخدام الدايفرجنس  اهداف بعيدة طبعا اهم شي تكون عقودك معقولة لان بيكون فيها الاهداف كبيرة خاصاتا ان عملت على الفريم الديلي والاربع ساعات 
ومن يستفيد لاينساني من الدعاء انا والاستاذ سمير 
والدال على الخير كفاعلة  
والموظوع مفتوح للمناقشة  
واكررررررررررررررر بصدق فرصة ماتتعوض مثل هدف 2000 نقطة وفوق احد يتركها 
تحياتي لك أستاذي سمير بلا حدود   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t15940.html

----------


## aljameel

> بالنسبه للستوب انه حاطه حاليا 8010 صح ؟؟ ما اغير مكانه ؟؟ 
> وعندي استفسار يالغالي لان مارت علي هالحاله من قبل ... بخصوص الصفقات الكل يعرف ان من بكره لي الاثنين السوق راح يسكر .. شنو لازم نعمل في صفقاتنه ؟؟ نتركهه عادي ولا كيف

 اتركها والستوب كما هو  
دائما الاهداف البعيدة مامنها خوف والله اعلم

----------


## بحريني88

ان شاء الله يالغالي في ايام توقف السوق راح ان شاء الله ندرس موضوع الدايفرجنس  
وماااااااقصرت

----------


## aljameel

ولك باكووووووووووووووووووووووووو ياكيبل و يايورو  والله اني احبك ياابومروان  هذه مسج جائتني الان مطلوب مني اكتبها بمعرفي  طبعا من عزيز علي

----------


## aljameel

من دخل معي بمغامرت المجنون واليورو ين اتركوهم اهم شي تقديم الستوب وحجز ولو 20 نقطة من الربح 
ممكن بيروح لاهدافهم البعيدة بأذن الله 
والخيار لكم اخواني

----------


## aljameel

ابوراما وينك ولا ترى اقول هاهههههه

----------


## aljameel

> ولك باكووووووووووووووووووووووووو ياكيبل و يايورو  والله اني احبك ياابومروان  هذه مسج جائتني الان مطلوب مني اكتبها بمعرفي   طبعا من عزيز علي

 الصيغة كانها نسائيه افا ابومروان 
لا للامانه من صديق عزيز حتى بعيد انا في بلد وهو بلد 
من سوريااااااااااا الاسد 
 صديق

----------


## aljameel

> ارجا مساعدتي انا جديد في البورصه واريدتحويل مبلغ من حسابي المصغرالئ حسابي الميكرو فما هي الطريقه

 والله بصدق مااعرف ولاكن اكتب موظوع بالمنتدى العام واكتب طلبك ماشاء بتلاقي 10 بيردو عليك
نفسي اخدمك ولاكن للاسف لا اعرف

----------


## بحريني88

مبرووووك للي ربحو  
انه الحمدلله صفقه الله وعلم مادري شنو حصل الصراحه وتسكرت  
وتبقالي الان صفقه البوند والسويسري وان شاااااااااااء الله طااير لل 7600

----------


## mmhosny

الحمد لله...الخبرين ممتازين لليورو و الباوند...ربنا معانا

----------


## بحريني88

راحت علي ال400 اللي حلمت اني اشوفهه يالجمييل  
هههههههه والله مادري شنو صار 
اذا ممكن يالغالي تقولي اذا حصلت فرصه ادخله اليورو الاسترالي  
واذا ماصارت فرصه ... احلى فرصه انك معانه اليوم 
والبركه في البوند والسويسري

----------


## aljameel

ولك باكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو 100 عقبال ال 400 يارب 
يالباوند فرنك ماشاء مبدع لااحد يقول ما دخل بصدق انقهر اقهر الحمد لله توفقنا بنقطة الارتداد وجائت 100%  طبعا بتوفيق الله 
ولو احد بيسألني الان بيقول ادخل لن ارد لاتزعلو مني 
المهم احجزو ولو 20 او 30 نقطه وانسوه يالهدف يا 30 نقطة خير وبركة 
قولو يارب يكتب لنا التوفيق فيها امين يارب العالمين 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## aljameel

> راحت علي ال400 اللي حلمت اني اشوفهه يالجمييل  
> هههههههه والله مادري شنو صار 
> اذا ممكن يالغالي تقولي اذا حصلت فرصه ادخله اليورو الاسترالي  
> واذا ماصارت فرصه ... احلى فرصه انك معانه اليوم 
> والبركه في البوند والسويسري

 ادخل الان او لو صعد عقد واحد ابو عشرة لاتستعجل يمكن يصعد 
اللهه يهديك اكيد مكبر العقد وخفت ما راحت منك 
او قف الاتفاق بيني وبينك 
بصدق خايف على حسابك اكثر من حسابي 
لا احد بيفكر اني بدير حسابه ولا شي ثاني 
الرجل يبي يتزوج ويكمل دينه وانا بحاول اساعده بقدر المستطاع 
لاني ابحث عن الاجر  
ليس تقليل بحق اخي البحريني تجربته وخبرته متواظعة وبأذن الله بشوفوه خبير 
تراكم معزومين على الزواج نيابة عنه بس متى مكاادري 
هههههههههههه

----------


## aljooore

صبحكم الله بالخير بو مروامن في شي قابل للدخول الان ؟ 
لا تقول يورو اسرالي ماعندي هالزوج

----------


## بدران88

اخي الكريم سلام عليكم 
ممكن نظرتك للاسترالي دولار اذا ممكن 
تحياتي

----------


## aBoRaMa

> ابوراما وينك ولا ترى اقول هاهههههه

  
موجود يا ابو مروان لكن كنت مشغول مع اليورو ين وكنت مصمم اني اطلع منه بسبعين نقطة والحمدلله جنيت ربحي فيها 
بس ترى عاد عندي الكيبل ومطلع منه 55 نقطة حتى الان مضروبة في 10 عقود  :Drive1:  من بعد ما فشل النموذج اللي اضفته لكم   :18:

----------


## بحريني88

ههههههههههههه بأذن الله كلكم معزومين  
لاا يالغالي والله على الوعد انه كنت 10 سنت  
اغلقت بروحهه تقريبا كان الربح 80 نقطه والحمدلله   
لاااا كلشي ولا تووقف الاتفاق ... انه وياااك ماخالفت شي 
ان وقفت الاتفاق انه ماراح اكمل نص ديني وشقلت :p

----------


## aBoRaMa

استاذنكم،،، انا سهران ولازم انام الان وربنا يكرمنا مع الكيبل

----------


## سـاحر

امس خسرت في الباوند فرنك 50 نقطة واليوم دخلت من 300 ارجوا ما اخسر وتكون تعويض امس تحياتي لك

----------


## aljameel

جهازي ما ادري ايش فيه 
لحضات ياشباب خلوني اساوي له صيانه سريعة 
المشكله هو المهم لدي ولا فيه غيره اثنين  
بس احس انه متوفق فيه بالتحليل شكله بركة هالجهاز 
لحضااااااات

----------


## بحريني88

ههههههههههه  
ان شاء الله بسيطه بسيطه  ... عطه بكس طيره وماعليك  يرجع لك مثل الفل

----------


## aljameel

سألتكم بالله تقولو ماشاء تبارك الله 
ولو بالقلب 
تحصين لنفسي 
بصراحة امس واليوم بالذات  التوصيات متوفق بها بتوفيق الله  
بالرغم انها فوق 30 توصية والالف النقاط  
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
بالله عليكم تقولو ماشاء الله تبارك الله بالقلب مو شرط مكتوبه الله يوفقكم

----------


## aljameel

> امس خسرت في الباوند فرنك 50 نقطة واليوم دخلت من 300 ارجوا ما اخسر وتكون تعويض امس تحياتي لك

 بأذن الله وتوفيقه تاخذ منه 300 لل 500 قول يارب  
رجاء خاص لا تكبر العقد امس كان الستوب 30 نقطة وتقول الخسارة كبيرة 
السوق مليئي بالفرص لو تبي كل ساعة توصية ابشر بأذن الله وتوفيقه

----------


## aljooore

ماشاء تبارك الله

----------


## rare43

بسم الله ما شاء الله ... اخوي الجميل عيني عليك بارده .... 
امس صكرت صفقة الكيبل بربح 40 نقطه ... لاني حسابي مايتحمل الستوب  
على العموم هل تنصح بالشراء الان ام تتوقع النزول ثم الصعود واختار نقطه اقل ؟؟!!!

----------


## aljameel

> صبحكم الله بالخير بو مروامن في شي قابل للدخول الان ؟ 
> لا تقول يورو اسرالي ماعندي هالزوج

 عقد صغير بالباوند فرنك 
والكيبل مو الان بس ينزل الان اتوقع بيروح 6080 ومنها بيرجع وخليكي متابعة معي بأذن الله لا ادخلك فيه بنقطة جيدة بتوفيق الله

----------


## aljameel

> موجود يا ابو مروان لكن كنت مشغول مع اليورو ين وكنت مصمم اني اطلع منه بسبعين نقطة والحمدلله جنيت ربحي فيها 
> بس ترى عاد عندي الكيبل ومطلع منه 55 نقطة حتى الان مضروبة في 10 عقود  من بعد ما فشل النموذج اللي اضفته لكم

 كان نفسي انك تركت اليورو ين وحجزت 20 نقطة من الربح 
الكيبل راقب 6080 او 70 متوقع يجني وبينزل وبأذن الله ندخل من نقطة ممتازة 
او اجني النص او 80% واترك الباقي للهدف الاهم 6200 
والخيار لك بس لاعمرك تلحق توصية نصيحة لا ومكبر العقود بعد

----------


## سـاحر

> بأذن الله وتوفيقه تاخذ منه 300 لل 500 قول يارب  
> رجاء خاص لا تكبر العقد امس كان الستوب 30 نقطة وتقول الخسارة كبيرة 
> السوق مليئي بالفرص لو تبي كل ساعة توصية ابشر بأذن الله وتوفيقه

  لستوب كان 50 نقطة

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الكريم سلام عليكم 
> ممكن نظرتك للاسترالي دولار اذا ممكن 
> تحياتي

 اخي من امس  انا موصي عليه وقلت هدفه 7970 لل 60 تقريبا والحمد لله هاهو الان
وصل 7930 الحمد لله 
ومبرووووووووووووووووك لمن داخل فيه 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
جزاك الله خير ذكرتني موصي عليه وناسيه لاني مو داخل فيه

----------


## بحريني88

سألتكم بالله تقولو ماشاء تبارك الله 
ولو بالقلب 
تحصين لنفسي 
بصراحة امس واليوم بالذات التوصيات متوفق بها بتوفيق الله  
بالرغم انها فوق 30 توصية والالف النقاط  
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
بالله عليكم تقولو ماشاء الله تبارك الله بالقلب مو شرط مكتوبه الله يوفقكم
..................................................  . 
اهم شي يا شباب انكم تذكررو الله على الجميل فهو في الاول والاخير قاعد يساعد الكل  
والحمدلله والتوفيق من الله ان السوق ماشي معانه ولا احد حاب الخساره  
همسه ... انت متوفق لان انه من امس معاك  :Big Grin: 
دعاابه

----------


## aljameel

شوفو الكيبل الان متوقع يصعد لل 1.6080 تقريبا او 70 والله اعلم 
بس يصل ممكن بيع والستوب 1.6085 
والربح بالقناعة او ماينزل قدمو الستوب اوكي  
لو واصل صعود فوق 085 انسو البيع لين اقولكم 
اوكي  
توووووصية سريعة

----------


## rare43

اخوي الجميييل ما رايك بالمجنووون ؟؟؟!!!

----------


## aljameel

نفس الشي اليورو دولار متوقع يصعد لل 1.4025 تقريبا ومنها ينزل  
طبعا بيع والستوب 4035  
اوكي والربح بالقناعة 30 او 50 نقطة المهم بما انه بيعطي خير بركة 
وسأبلغ بالجني له وللكيبل بأذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الجميييل ما رايك بالمجنووون ؟؟؟!!!

 اخي نوهت عنه وهو كان عند 153.70 تقريبا وقلت هدفه 155.40 او 50 ولو واصل خليكم فيه 
الان صعب تدخل لا شراء ولا بيع وانت حر صعب الحكم عليه بالوقت الراهن

----------


## NewAccount

صباح الخير للجميع

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  
بتوفيق الله  
الكيبل يصل هدفه الاول وبأذن الله للهدف الثاني لاتنسوه 1.6200 
والمجنون يصل هدفه لو واصل عطاء عنده اهداف فوووق بأذن الله 
والايورو ين يصل هدفه لو واصل عطاء عنده اهداف فوووق بأذن الله  
واليورو دولار باقي عن هدفه الاول 10 نقاط بأذن الله بيصعد لهم وبأذن الله للهدف الثاني الاهم 1.4150 وزود عليهم كم نقطة ممكن 20 وممكن 50 والله اعلم 
والله يرزقنا جميعا ويكتب لنا التوفيق جميعا كل يوم قولو يارب 
ولاتنسونا من دعاءكم جزاكم الله خير بظهر غيب

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير للجميع

 هلا اخي صباح النور والسرور

----------


## aljameel

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
الباوند فرنك ماشاء الله مايقارب 150 نقطة
واليورو استرالي ماشاء الله  كذلك 
وساحبين ماهم سألين عن احد 
بأذن الله وتوفيقه لاهدافهم قولو يارب

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي ابشرك اكبر رقم جفته في حياتي هوه الان وصلت عندي صفقه البوند الفرنك 111 والحمدلله  
ولك الاجر والثوااب ياربي 
انا الان اترخص يالغالي وياشباب 
باريح شوي احس اني ماشوف الشاشه  
وراح اجدم الستوب لي نقطه الدخول او ربح 40 نقطه

----------


## NewAccount

يعني اشتري كيبل ويورو والآن

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان...الله يكرمكويبعد عنك عنين الناس. 
و الله اني سعيد بمعرفة اشخاص امثالك...

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يستعجل ببيع الكيبل يجب المراقبة 
ممكن البيع من 75 لل 80 
الستوب 85 
الربح 40 لل 60 نقطة ومن بعدها نشوف 
انتبهم اخاف يخترق 85 ويواصل الله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

المجنون ناوي 156 واحتمال فوقها بس كم بنشوف لو واصل صعود

----------


## aljameel

> يعني اشتري كيبل ويورو والآن

 اقراء كويس بيع بستوب 10 نقاط 
وهدف تقريبا 50 نقطه لو نزل من بعدها احدد نقطة دخول للاثنين بأذن الله 
لو واصلو صعود انتظر حتى تدخل من منطقة جيدة

----------


## aljameel

المجنون شكله بيغير رائيه عن 156 بس حتى اللحضة مو اكيد

----------


## aljameel

المجنون بيع عقد صغير الستوب الهاي  
اوكي  
الربح بالقناعة 
للمغامر

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان انا عندي شراء على الكيبل من 6016 
احتفظ فيه او اكتفي

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان انا عندي شراء على الكيبل من 6016 
> احتفظ فيه او اكتفي

 اغلقي وبأذن الله لو نزل  
تدخلي من منطقة اخرى والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

جورس الاغلاق بالمراقبة اخاف يواصل الله اعلم 
او اغلاق النص وترك النص الاخر لو صعد معك ولو نزل ممكن ترجعي تاخذيه مرة اخرى

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم اليورو استرالي  
فرصة دخول مرة اخرى من 700 لل 750 من بعد مراقبه  
ويفضل البيع بااقصى الصعوود ان امكن والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljooore

> جورس الاغلاق بالمراقبة اخاف يواصل الله اعلم 
> او اغلاق النص وترك النص الاخر لو صعد معك ولو نزل ممكن ترجعي تاخذيه مرة اخرى

   نتوكل على الله

----------


## aljameel

> نتوكل على الله

 توكلي على الله

----------


## SiLenT HeLL

> المجنون شكله بيغير رائيه عن 156 بس حتى اللحضة مو اكيد

   متابعين معاك  ان شاء الله  اخي العزيز هل ممكن ينزل المجنون الى مستويات  140  و  146 لان عندي عمليه   بيع افيدني   من علمك جزاك الله خير  تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

المهم الكيبل لمن باع  متوقع النزول والله اعلم لل 1.6000 + - تقريبا 
اما يرتد منها او يواصل المهم لو اصل اقصى نقطة تحت 6000 استفيدو منه لانه من بعدها صعود بأذن الله للهدف الرئيسي 1.6200 والله اعلم 
وتقديم الستوب مع النزول الاغلاق بالمراقبة او القناعة 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان بليز ممكن تقولنا اقصى نزول للمجنون

----------


## forexex

> المهم الكيبل لمن باع متوقع النزول والله اعلم لل 1.6000 + - تقريبا 
> اما يرتد منها او يواصل المهم لو اصل اقصى نقطة تحت 6000 استفيدو منه لانه من بعدها صعود بأذن الله للهدف الرئيسي 1.6200 والله اعلم 
> وتقديم الستوب مع النزول الاغلاق بالمراقبة او القناعة 
> والله الموفق

 استاذ جميل، افيدني انا الحين صحيت، هل في مجال ادخل معكم بشي ومشكوور

----------


## فريد زيزو

> المهم الكيبل لمن باع  متوقع النزول والله اعلم لل 1.6000 + - تقريبا 
> اما يرتد منها او يواصل المهم لو اصل اقصى نقطة تحت 6000 استفيدو منه لانه من بعدها صعود بأذن الله للهدف الرئيسي 1.6200 والله اعلم 
> وتقديم الستوب مع النزول الاغلاق بالمراقبة او القناعة 
> والله الموفق

 
ماشاء الله وتبارك الله 
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
جمعة مباركة ان شاء الله
ابو مروان متوقع لو نزل الكيبل وكسر 6000 سيذهب الى اين ؟
فى احتمال يصل الى 950 ؟
كان نفسى ادخل معك فى كل صفقات اليوم ولاكن انا مرتبط 
بصفقة بيع للكيبل من 1.6025 فياريت تقولى اعمل هدف لحد 
فين وتحدد نقطة اعمل لها شراء عشان ادخل معاكم للهدف 
الكبير باذن الله تعالى 6200.
تحياتى

----------


## aljameel

> متابعين معاك ان شاء الله  اخي العزيز هل ممكن ينزل المجنون الى مستويات 140 و 146 لان عندي عمليه   بيع افيدني   من علمك جزاك الله خير   تحياتي

 والله اعلم سأكتب توقع وليس توصية موجه للاخ وليس للجميع خوفا عليكم 
هو صاعد مايقاترب 1300 نقطة فأنا متوقع التصحيح مابين 155 لل 158 
هو هدف عنده بأذن الله مؤكد كمعطيات امامي 158 تقريبا او اقل بقليل 
هل يصعد للهدف ومنها يصحح او قبله الله اعلم 
توقع شخصي مبني على اهداف من عملات اخرى له علاقة بهم
انه بيصحح من 158 تقريبا والله اعلم 
ارجو ان لاتاخذ ماكتبته 100% فهو قابل للصواب والخطى 
وانت وحظك التصحيح وين مداه بالنزول هل يصلك نتمنى ذلك لان اخوان لنا متعلقين كثير تحت 
وكمان نحن نستفيد منه نزول وصعود قول يارب والله كريم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان بليز ممكن تقولنا اقصى نزول للمجنون

 بالقناعة او قدمي الستوب 30 او 40 نقطة من دخولك  
لانه احتمال بينزل كمان او يرتد   
المهم لو ارتد من بعد مراقبة دخول شراء وعدم الاستعجال من اقصى نقطة نزول  
والستوب اخر نقطة وصلها بلحضتها والله اعلم 
والهدف بأذن الله 156.30 لل 156.50 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## SiLenT HeLL

> والله اعلم سأكتب توقع وليس توصية موجه للاخ وليس للجميع خوفا عليكم 
> هو صاعد مايقاترب 1300 نقطة فأنا متوقع التصحيح مابين 155 لل 158 
> هو هدف عنده بأذن الله مؤكد كمعطيات امامي 158 تقريبا او اقل بقليل 
> هل يصعد للهدف ومنها يصحح او قبله الله اعلم 
> توقع شخصي مبني على اهداف من عملات اخرى له علاقة بهم
> انه بيصحح من 158 تقريبا والله اعلم 
> ارجو ان لاتاخذ ماكتبته 100% فهو قابل للصواب والخطى 
> وانت وحظك التصحيح وين مداه بالنزول هل يصلك نتمنى ذلك لان اخوان لنا متعلقين كثير تحت 
> وكمان نحن نستفيد منه نزول وصعود قول يارب والله كريم 
> والله الموفق

   جزاك الله خير  وشكرااا  على الرد أخي العزيز  تقبل ودي وأحترامي

----------


## aljameel

المجنون ممكن ينزل لل 154.30 تقريبا  او 153.50 من احدهم متوقع ارتداد  
او قريب منهم راقبو والله الموفق 
ارتداد شراءءءءءءءءءء والستوب اللو والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> ماشاء الله وتبارك الله  اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين جمعة مباركة ان شاء الله ابو مروان متوقع لو نزل الكيبل وكسر 6000 سيذهب الى اين ؟ فى احتمال يصل الى 950 ؟ كان نفسى ادخل معك فى كل صفقات اليوم ولاكن انا مرتبط  بصفقة بيع للكيبل من 1.6025 فياريت تقولى اعمل هدف لحد  فين وتحدد نقطة اعمل لها شراء عشان ادخل معاكم للهدف  الكبير باذن الله تعالى 6200.  تحياتى

  
والله اعلم تحت 6085 متوقع ينزل لل 6000 تقريبا اما يواصل نزول او يرتد  
والمواصلة بالنزول ليست بالكثير الا في حال خبر لانه نحن بوقت اوربا ماتعرف 
كل شي متوقع والله اعلم  
من اي نقطة ارتداد شراء والله اعلم

----------


## fahed122

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك   
الف الف  مبروووك   
اعذرني   رحت نمت مشاء الله تبارك الله  
يارب  يارب نخترق1.6085  
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل تحت 6085  توقعو المجنون بينزل لانهم بالغالب مرتبطين مع بعض والله اعلم 
فالكيبل تحت 6085 بينزل وبيسحب معه المجنون والله اعلم  
ولست متاكد والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك   
> الف الف مبروووك   
> اعذرني رحت نمت مشاء الله تبارك الله  
> يارب يارب نخترق1.6085  
> اللهم لك الحمد والشكر

  
الاختراق بأذن الله حاصل 
نتمنى ينزل شوي ثم يواصل صعود فيه ركاب بناخذهم معنا عاد شوف وين  
والله الموفق

----------


## نائل

> الاختراق بأذن الله حاصل 
> نتمنى ينزل شوي ثم يواصل صعود فيه ركاب بناخذهم معنا عاد شوف وين  
> والله الموفق

  
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ  خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## aljameel

للمعلومية نقطة 1.6085 للكيبل نفسية مو اكثر قمة سابقة لا تعيق الصعود 
ماهي بمقاومة قوية اوترند او غيره والله اعلم 
وبداية موجه هل تكون نهاية الموجه الصاعده عندها الله اعلم 
ولاكن بالغالب كتحليل موجي 90 % ماتكون نهاية موجه و 10% تكون نهاية موجه صاعد 
ممكن تصدف 10% الله اعلم فالواحد يحسب حساب لكل نقطة والله الموفق

----------


## نائل

ترى انا من الركاب اللي بتاخذوهم معاكم ،،،، 
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## محمد ابوالعز

اخى الجميل..جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا..دلنى ما انا فاعل.. انا داخل فى صفقتين بيع لليورو والاسترلينى من امس..وخسران اكثر من 200 نقطه..فماذا افعل والى اين يتجه اليورو والباوند

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم اليورو استرالي  
> فرصة دخول مرة اخرى من 700 لل 750 من بعد مراقبه  
> ويفضل البيع بااقصى الصعوود ان امكن والله اعلم 
> والله الموفق

 ها الان كتبت التوصية مالها ثلث ساعة او اقل الله اعلم 
ماشاء الله صعد 730 ونزل من عندها وكم نقطة ماشاء الله معطي فوق 60 نقطة 
بعد ساعة الله اعلم بتلاقوه 150 نقطة بأذن الله واكثر يارب  
انتم مركزين على الكيبل والمجنون وفيه فرص احسن منهم  
الي بيعطيك هو حبيبك هذا ولا هذا  
اتمنى انكم راقيتوه ودخلتم فيه والله الموفق طبعا اهدافه تحت كما بالتوصية بأذن الله

----------


## نائل

الحمدلله ركبت في الطائرة و ان شاء الله الى هوليوود ،،،،

----------


## نائل

> ها الان كتبت التوصية مالها ثلث ساعة او اقل الله اعلم 
> ماشاء الله صعد 730 ونزل من عندها وكم نقطة ماشاء الله معطي فوق 60 نقطة 
> بعد ساعة الله اعلم بتلاقوه 150 نقطة بأذن الله واكثر يارب  
> انتم مركزين على الكيبل والمجنون وفيه فرص احسن منهم  
> الي بيعطيك هو حبيبك هذا ولا هذا  
> اتمنى انكم راقيتوه ودخلتم فيه والله الموفق طبعا اهدافه تحت كما بالتوصية بأذن الله

   
بيع أو شراء ؟؟؟  
اعتقد بيع بس انتظر رد منك اخي الجميل ،،،

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم الان كل شي واضح باخذ دش واستعد للصلاة  ولاتنسو الصلاة اليوم جمعة واجرها عظيم عند الله 
والله اعلم 
قبل لا اروح الصلاة اطل عليكم بأذن الله 
جمعة مباركة على الجميع أن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> الحمدلله ركبت في الطائرة و ان شاء الله الى هوليوود ،،،،

 الله يرزقك ويهديك 
والله لا اعرف ماذا تقصد او معنى خخخخخخخخخ 
انا لو قلتها لك بتزعلك 
جمعة مباركة

----------


## نائل

> الله يرزقك ويهديك 
> والله لا اعرف ماذا تقصد او معنى خخخخخخخخخ 
> انا لو قلتها لك بتزعلك 
> جمعة مباركة

 
انا اقصد فيها اني ضحكت ضحكة سمعوني فيها الجيران لما قلت ان شاء الله ينزل الكيبل 
عشان تاخذوا ركاب معاكم و انا كنت من المسافرين في قائمة الإنتظار ،،، 
طبعا ما أقصد فيها شي اخر ،،، 
جمعة مباركة علينا و عليك ان شاء الله ،،

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم
على السريع راقبووووووووو قروب الين اشم راحة تصحيح ولست متاكد 
المهم للمراقبه ومن باع يلتزم بالستوب الهاي اليوم  وتقديم الستوب مع النزول  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> انا اقصد فيها اني ضحكت ضحكة سمعوني فيها الجيران لما قلت ان شاء الله ينزل الكيبل 
> عشان تاخذوا ركاب معاكم و انا كنت من المسافرين في قائمة الإنتظار ،،، 
> طبعا ما أقصد فيها شي اخر ،،، 
> جمعة مباركة علينا و عليك ان شاء الله ،،

 أسف اخي فهمتك غلط 
سامحناااااااااااا واكرررررررررر أسفي 
جمعة مباركة بأذن اللهلك ولنا جميعا

----------


## Momtaz

صبحكم الله بالخير  
ابومروان اشوف الكيبل رايح على اقل تقدير لل 1.6180 ومن بعد كذا ممكن يرتد بحدود 50 لل 100 نقطه وش رايك يا طيب 
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## alaapl2002

ابو مروان جزاك خير
اليورو استرالي انا عامل بيع من 1.7662
والان هو طالع شوي
هل ابيع بخسارة ام انه ممكن ينزل خلال اليوم تحت 1.7662 بكام نفطة
ويعطيك العافية وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## Emaam3

اخ نايل ارجووووووك  
اتمنى الا  تقلب هذا الموضوع الى موضوع محادثة اخر مثل اغلب مواضيع المنتدى 
ارجوووووك لا داعى للتعليقات غير المفيدة

----------


## نائل

> اخ نايل ارجووووووك  
> اتمنى الا  تقلب هذا الموضوع الى موضوع محادثة اخر مثل اغلب مواضيع المنتدى 
> ارجوووووك لا داعى للتعليقات غير المفيدة

 
الأن ذكرت ترد على مشاركتي ،،، شكلك خسرت خسارة جامدة ،،،و تريد تخرج التعصيب علي
على العموم لما تخسر احمد ربك انها ما أجت على حاجة كبيرة ،،، 
معذور أخي ،،،  
دمت بود ..

----------


## فوركس المغرب

السلام عليكم شباب

----------


## فوركس المغرب

اليورو دولار في صعود مستمر
راي اخونا الجميل فيه 
هو راح يواصل الصعود للنقاط 1.4140 و 1.4185 او راح ينزل قريبا

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اخى الغالى جميل الكيبل الان وصل الى 1.6140
اذن ما هى النقطة التى سيصل اليها  مبدئيا
وعندها سنحدد مساره ؟؟

----------


## fahed122

مشااااااء الله تبارك الله  
والله ابداااع   
والهدف على الابواب1.6200

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان اليورو ين ناوي على ايه

----------


## aljameel

سامحونا تاخرت عليكم كان عندي ظيف 
موفقين جميعا

----------


## aljameel

مبرووووووووووووووووووك والف مبروووووووووووووك على الكل
منين ابداء بالكيبل ولاغيره ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
ومبروك علينا جميعا والله يرزقنا كل يوم ودوم يارب العالمين

----------


## aljooore

بومروان افتنا بالباوند والمجنون بليز

----------


## aljameel

اليورو استرالي مامنه خوف والله اعلم 
وبأذن الله لاهدافه 
تطمئنو

----------


## فريد زيزو

> مبرووووووووووووووووووك والف مبروووووووووووووك على الكل
> منين ابداء بالكيبل ولاغيره ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
> ومبروك علينا جميعا والله يرزقنا كل يوم ودوم يارب العالمين

 
ألف مبرووووك عليكم يا رجالة 
والله انا فرحان ليكم كلكم
مع انى عندى صفقة بيع للكيبل وسالب 150 نقطة  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile: 
ولاكن انا سعيد بالنجاح اللى بتحققوا صفقات اخونا الجميل ابو مروان
وباذن الله بعد ما انتهى من الصفقة الحزينة بتاعتى هدخل معاكم فى 
الرحلة الجميلة من بداية الاسبوع القادم .  :015:  :015:  :015: 
بارك الله فيك ابو مروان ورزقك من نعيمه وماشاء الله تبارك الله
والقادم اجمل باذن الله تعالى

----------


## aljameel

الباوند فرنك والله اعلم مامنه خوف ملتزمين بالاستوب ومقدمين الاستوب وحاجزين جزء من الربح 
ليش السؤال من دخل من البداية ايش قلت لكم يا 30 نقطة ربح يا 400 ربح 
انسوه للهدف بأذن الله 1.7600 
صاعد 170 نقطة الحمد لله رب العالمين 
والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

اليورو ين يا جميل

----------


## silverhawk145

> مبرووووووووووووووووووك والف مبروووووووووووووك على الكل
> منين ابداء بالكيبل ولاغيره ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
> ومبروك علينا جميعا والله يرزقنا كل يوم ودوم يارب العالمين

   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
10000000000000000000  مبروووووك اخى الجميل وزى محضرتك عارف انا مدخلش صفقة الكيبل لانى عندى امتحان غدااااا :No3:  :No3:   وان شاء الله صفقة اليورو استرالى تحقق هدفهاا :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  
وجزااااااااااااك  الله خيراااا 
وتقبل ودى واحترامى :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## بحريني88

هلا الغالي 
مسامحه كنت مطوول شوي في النومه  
يالغالي انه على الساعه 1 تنبأت ان البوند والفرنك راح ينزل وكان ربحي 100 نقطه 
قلت باسكرهه لان اهوه نازل والحمدلله نزل نزله قوويه  
تفضل ان نشتريه من تحت يالجمييل ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار بينزل شوي و بيرجع للصعود لهدفه وانا ذكرت هدفه 1.4150 
وبصراحة هدفه 1.4180 تقريبا وبأذن الله للهدف 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم 
الكيبل بينزل شوي والله اعلم وبيصعد لهدفه بأذن الله 1.6200 والله اعلم 
وفوق الهدف بأذن الله المهم يكون فوق 1.6110 والله اعلم 
هو الحمد لله وصل لل 1.6184 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين والمجنون اتوقع بيصعدو  
انا كنت بفكر انهم بيصححو ولاكن تصحيح بسيط واتوقع والله اعلم صعود 
من اراد دخول شراء كمغامر وبعقد صغير والستوب اللو الحالي  
والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان...لو الصفقات لم تحقق اهدافها اليوم...اليورو استرالي و الباوند فرنك...نقفل و لا نسيب السوق يقفل علينا

----------


## aljameel

اعتقد بمشاركاتي جاوبت على الكل اوكي ولا في سؤال ثاني 
من له سؤال يسأل واجيب له بقدر المستطاع

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان...لو الصفقات لم تحقق اهدافها اليوم...اليورو استرالي و الباوند فرنك...نقفل و لا نسيب السوق يقفل علينا

 أنساهم للاسبوع القادم بأذن الله مامنهم خوف والله اعلم

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان ممكن تحدد الهدف والستوب بالنسبه للمجنون

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان ممكن تحدد الهدف والستوب بالنسبه للمجنون

  
االهدف بأذن الله 156.30 لل 40 
الستوب 154.35 
لا للاستعججال  نراقب لو نزل ممكن نحدد نقطة دخول اخرى  
والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ابو مروان بالنسبة للكيبل ايه رايك ادخل شراء من انه نقطة
ولا انتظر ونبيع من فوق احسن ايه رايك يا غالى ؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.7281  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  نزل وشبع تصحيح بما فيه الكفاية وجهة نظر ممكن مصيب او مخطى   الشراء عدم الاستعجال محاولة اخذه على دفعات سبحان الله اشتريت ونزل تعزز   محاولة اقتناصة مع النزول لو عنده نيت نزول  الهدف بأذن الله  1.7600  قبله اهداف بس هذا هدف امامي الان ومتوقع اكثر من الهدف  من اراد الدخول به اما يجنى على الهدف او القناعة  الستوب سأضع استوبان وانتم لكم الخيار  1.7185  او اللو اليوم 1.7240  والله الموفق   انا وضعت التوصية للامانة لانه صعب الحكم علية 100% الان ولاكن وجهة نظري بتقول صحح والله اعلم

  

> الباوند فرنك ممكن ينزل لل 1.7220 + - تقريبا لو كان تحت 300 
> ولست متاكد 100% احتمال

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر نزل لل 1.7220 بالتمام وارتد  وماشاء الله تبارك الله صعد مايقارب 170 نقطة  الان بالنسبة الي داخلين فيه من الاول تغير الستوب  الستوب الجديد   1.7270  ومن اراد الدخول من السعر الحالي  لمن لم يدخل  1.7309  والستوب نفسه 1.7270 والهدف نفسه بأذن الله  والله الموفق  اعتقد فرصة استوب 40 نقطه والهدف ماشاء الله  تستحق المغامرة والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان بالنسبة للكيبل ايه رايك ادخل شراء من انه نقطة
> ولا انتظر ونبيع من فوق احسن ايه رايك يا غالى ؟

 اخي ممكن السعر الحالي من بعد مراقبه او لونزل تحت اللو الان ممكن من 1.6000 تقريبا + - 
والله اعلم 
المهم الستوب نقطة الارتداد او تزيدها من 10 لل 20 نقطة مجرد يصعد ترفع الستوب 
والهدف بأذن الله 1.6200 
وبأمانه له اهداف اخرى كثيرة حتى 1.6400 وفي اعلى منها 
ولاكن نلتزم بالهدف 6200 ولو واصل عطاء خير وبركة  
واليوم جمعة افضل الهدف واصل بعده خير وبركة مع مراقبة المهم اغلق اليوم قبل الاغلاق ولو ماوصل الهدف والكلام للجميع انا اخص الكيبل بس 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

واليورو استرالي والله اعلم فرصة بيع لمن لم يدخل من السعر الحالي او لوصعد شوي ممكن مو اكيد 
والستوب الذي تراه مناسب لك ضعه او الستوب الموظوع بالتوصية 1.7886 او 1.8010 اختار مايناسبك 
والله الموفق

----------


## فوركس المغرب

السلام عليكم
قمت بقفل صفقة اليورو دولار على خسارة كبيرة و ربنا يعوض
تم الدخول معك في صفقة الباوند فرنك
و الى الهدف ان شاء الله

----------


## aljooore

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر نزل لل 1.7220 بالتمام وارتد  وماشاء الله تبارك الله صعد مايقارب 170 نقطة  الان بالنسبة الي داخلين فيه من الاول تغير الستوب  الستوب الجديد   1.7270  ومن اراد الدخول من السعر الحالي لمن لم يدخل  1.7309  والستوب نفسه 1.7270 والهدف نفسه بأذن الله  والله الموفق  اعتقد فرصة استوب 40 نقطه والهدف ماشاء الله  تستحق المغامرة والله اعلم

   توكلنا على الله

----------


## raed2011

الحذر من بيع الباوند
وقد لا اكون مبالغا اذا قلت ان 1.7578 هي هدف الشهور القادمة

----------


## raed2011

ايضا نهتم بالفراق الذي سيحصل بين اليورو والباوند والله اعلم"انتباه للملكي وحركته القادمة"

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ممكن السعر الحالي من بعد مراقبه او لونزل تحت اللو الان ممكن من 1.6100 تقريبا + - 
> والله اعلم 
> المهم الستوب نقطة الارتداد او تزيدها من 10 لل 20 نقطة مجرد يصعد ترفع الستوب 
> والهدف بأذن الله 1.6200 
> وبأمانه له اهداف اخرى كثيرة حتى 1.6400 وفي اعلى منها 
> ولاكن نلتزم بالهدف 6200 ولو واصل عطاء خير وبركة  
> واليوم جمعة افضل الهدف واصل بعده خير وبركة مع مراقبة المهم اغلق اليوم قبل الاغلاق ولو ماوصل الهدف والكلام للجميع انا اخص الكيبل بس 
> والله الموفق

 عدلت المشاركة كان فيها غلط أسف  
من 1.6000 عدلت لل 1.6100 
سامحونا العتب على السهر والارهاق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> قمت بقفل صفقة اليورو دولار على خسارة كبيرة و ربنا يعوض
> تم الدخول معك في صفقة الباوند فرنك
> و الى الهدف ان شاء الله

 معوضة اخي بأذن الله خيرها في غيرها أن شاء الله 
بس لو مااستعجلت على الاغلاق كان سألتني ممكن تعمل هدك الحمد لله على كل شي 
الله يرزقك

----------


## aljameel

مبروووووووووك الكيبل الى الهدف بأذن الله 1.6220 واصل عطاء خير وبركة مع مراقبه 
والله يرزقنا جميعا 
ومن اراد الدخول يدخل الان من السعر الحالي  
والستوب 1.6122 والله الموفق

----------


## aljooore

> الحذر من بيع الباوند
> وقد لا اكون مبالغا اذا قلت ان 1.7578 هي هدف الشهور القادمة

 مش غريبه على الباوند ولو وصل 1.9000 
عادي لازم على الصيف ينعشون الباوند شوي ويضربون السياح اذك رالعام سافرنا شريناه 7 ريال ونص 
فمش غريبه عليه بس اذا خفت السياحه السنه ممكن باعتبار الامراض الظاهره في الساحه

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> عدلت المشاركة كان فيها غلط أسف  
> من 1.6000 عدلت لل 1.6100 
> سامحونا العتب على السهر والارهاق

 ولا يهمك يا غالى
وربنا يكرمنا يارب العالمين  :AA:

----------


## aljameel

> مش غريبه على الباوند ولو وصل 1.9000 
> عادي لازم على الصيف ينعشون الباوند شوي ويضربون السياح اذك رالعام سافرنا شريناه 7 ريال ونص 
> فمش غريبه عليه بس اذا خفت السياحه السنه ممكن باعتبار الامراض الظاهره في الساحه

 ماشاء الله محلله سياحيه 
خلها تنضرب السياحه عندهم نوفر فليستنا الواحد مايدري ايش بصير يقولو ازمة اقتصاديه

----------


## aljooore

اللهم امين

----------


## aljameel

ليش يالباوند فرنك نزول غريب الله يستر نراقب

----------


## lionofegypt2020

يا مسهل الاحوال يارب
الباوند صعد الى 1.6180 مرة اخرى وارتد الى 1.6140
هههههه ساعات ياخد صاعقة والى الهدف ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> يا مسهل الاحوال يارب
> الباوند صعد الى 1.6180 مرة اخرى وارتد الى 1.6140
> هههههه ساعات ياخد صاعقة والى الهدف ان شاء الله

 غصب عنه مو بكيفه بيروح الهدف شوف الان يخاف ويصعد

----------


## aljameel

خلاص راح الخوف من الباوند فرنك مو بكيفه بيروح يعني بيروح  
المهم لا احد يغير الستوب مره كما هو  
الان أستاذنكم للصلاة وسأعود بأذن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

دة بينزل بشكل غريب اوى

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الباوند نزل الى 1.6110

----------


## aljameel

الحمد لله على كل شي معوضه بأذن الله يااخوان واخواتك خيرها في غيرها أن شاء الله 
غريب نزول الباوند تقول بيكسر القيعان الرجاء الانتظار لان النزول غير متوقع حتى يهدى

----------


## aljameel

والكيبل الرجاء الانتظار تحت 6080

----------


## 1عبدالله

الان حان وقت ضرب الاستوبات والحرب النفسية التى يشناها صناع السوق والكبار لغلق العقود

----------


## 1عبدالله

حايرتد تانى من ال80 او 75 ان شاء الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

فعلا الكيبل بينزل بشكل غريب
الان 1.6070

----------


## Millionaire

اخي العزيز ماهو افضل منطقه لشراء الكيبل بعد هذا النزول . او ننتظر شمعه الساعه متوقع يرد منها والله اعلم 
تحياتي القلبية وشكرا على المجهود المبذول جزاك الله خير

----------


## بحريني88

هلا الغالي الجمييل 
ممكن ادخل على البوند فرنك ؟؟ 
الستوك كم

----------


## aljameel

الحمد لله استوباتنا صغيرة  
والحمد لله اخذنا منه الكثير اليوم  
والسوق كله فرص كل ساعة فرصة بيروح هذا بيجي هذا  
بس انا الي ياخذ مني 10 اخذ منه 100 ياويله ياسواد ليله

----------


## 1عبدالله

ابو مروان انا لغيت الاستوبات العقود اللى معايا على الكيبل بسنت شىء غير متوقع ده غلب المجنون

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يدخل شي حتى يستقر السوق وتتضح الرؤيه  
فوات ربح ولا خسارة  
وانتم احرار ولاتنسو اليوم جمعة اخاف من تعليقات تكسر الظهر الصبر زين

----------


## fahed122

> والكيبل الرجاء الانتظار تحت 6080

  
تم الدخووول 1.6079   
يارب يارب   
اديه بكس من بكساتك خله يرووح القمر

----------


## aljameel

شوفو راقبو الكيبل اقرب نقظة لل 1.6030  
ممكن شراء وبدون استعجال  والستوب 6030 او من السعر الخالي ةالخيار لكم 
بعقد صغير والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

ولو نزل ممكن تعزيز من اقرب نقطة لل 6030 لمن اراد من السعر الحالي

----------


## aljameel

المهم الكيبل لو واصل صعود بأذن الله هدفنا 1.6240 والله الموفق

----------


## فوركس المغرب

اخ الجميل
بالنسبة لصفقة الباوند فرنك
انا كنت عامل ستوب اسفل قليلا
للان الصفقة مفعلة
اخليها في طريقها للهدف و لا الغيها ؟

----------


## fahed122

> شوفو راقبو الكيبل اقرب نقظة لل 1.6030  
> ممكن شراء وبدون استعجال  والستوب 6030 او من السعر الخالي ةالخيار لكم 
> بعقد صغير والله الموفق

   
تم اغلاق الدخول على1.6116  
وننتظر على1.6030

----------


## fahed122

> المهم الكيبل لو واصل صعود بأذن الله هدفنا 1.6240 والله الموفق

  
والله والله اني اشوف1.6829 
واشوف1.7822  
بس هذا على الشهري   
وحنا حساباتنا ماتجمل   
لو تجمل كان قفلناااا   
يسعدك ربي

----------


## fahed122

اخوي جميل  
ما ترشح  ندخل  بيع  الى الهدف  
بنتظار  كلامك

----------


## aljooore

ضرب الباوند فرنك صح  
هل ممكن ندخل عما قرب او ننتظر

----------


## aljameel

الحمد لله هدفنا الثاني باليورو دولار 1.4150  وصل له اللهم ري لك الحمد والشكر 
يتبقى الهدف الملحق له 1.4180 بأذن الله يصعد له من داخل فيه يراقبه بعد الاهداف لو واصل عطاء خير وبركه

----------


## aljameel

> اخ الجميل
> بالنسبة لصفقة الباوند فرنك
> انا كنت عامل ستوب اسفل قليلا
> للان الصفقة مفعلة
> اخليها في طريقها للهدف و لا الغيها ؟

 لا يااخي انا قلت لا احد يغير الستوب كما هو 270 اغلق او لو ارتد اغلق

----------


## raed2011

لا لبيع الباوند
هبوطه بشكل سريع وصعوده ببطا يعود لتحريك الملكي
الملكي بكسر هايات اليوم يعني مرحلة ارتدادية سيتحرك الباوند بسرعة عندما يبدا الملكي بالهبوط

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي جميل  
> ما ترشح ندخل بيع الى الهدف  
> بنتظار كلامك

 اليورو استرالي والله اعلم

----------


## بحريني88

يالجمييل ندخل فيه عند 220 ؟؟ 
اذا كان اتجاهه صاعد ؟؟ ولا اانت شتقوول ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> ضرب الباوند فرنك صح  
> هل ممكن ندخل عما قرب او ننتظر

 الافضل الانتظار  
راقبي الكيبل من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6030 والستوب هي نفسها 1.6030 
طبعا شراء بقدر المستطاع اقرب نقطة 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اتوقع الكيبل بينزل لل 1.6040 تقريبا وهي قريبه من الستوب 1.6030 وممكن الشراء والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

المجنون راقبوه عند 153.40 تقريبا متوقع يرتد لو ماارتد ممكن يواصل والله اعلم

----------


## بحريني88

الجمييل ماقلتلي شنو رايك في البود الفرنك .؟؟ 
هابط هبوط مش طبيعي ندخل شراء ؟؟

----------


## raed2011

المجنون اغلاقه الاسبوعي قوي وممتاز
149.90 هي النقطة المحورية له

----------


## aljameel

والباوند فرنك مراقبته عند 1.7150 تقريبا متوقع يرتد منها  
المهم ارتد شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد او مايصعد نقدم الستوب والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الان اقتربو من المتوقع للمراقبه

----------


## fahed122

> الان اقتربو من المتوقع للمراقبه

  
وصل الى1.6052

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان..من خبرتك الباوند يقفل على كام...يعني فوق 6100 ولا تحتها

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ارتد 50 نقطة من سعر 1.6052 ل 1.6100
وملحقتش اعمل شراء ههههههههه
يالا  نلحقوا مرة تانية فى الملاهى
ال احنا بنتفرج عليها دى هههههههه

----------


## فوركس المغرب

و الله السوق حاليا تحتاج الواحد يركز معاها 
فرس بالجملة كثيرة و الاهداف لا تقل عن 50 نقطة و تتحقق في زمن وجيز يا سلام
اللهم ارزقنا خيرا يا رب

----------


## فوركس المغرب

الباوند فرنك ارتد من 1.7150 بالضبط

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يقول ما دخل  
انا اعتبر الدخول بتوصية من نقطة متوقع ارتداد منها بيع او شراء هي افضل شي لان الستوب صغير  
بتعطي بسخاء ومافيها خسارة بأذن الله 
بصراحة انجلط لو مادخلتم  
الكيبل وصل 1.6050
الباوند فرنك وصل بالضبط 1.7150
والمجنون وصل 153.30 
الحمد لله هذه عوض من ربنا بدل الستوبات الي انضربت قبل ساعة صحيح انها استوبات صغيرة ولاكن مااحد يحب الخسارة 
خلاص اخواني وحدة بعشرة اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## fahed122

الجميل والله انك جميل   
وتستاهل بوووسه  
انا شريت على1.6068 
كم الهدف  وكم الاسب لوووز   
الله يسعدك  وويفقك  
يارب

----------


## بحريني88

الحمدلله ربي لك الحمد  
انه اكتفيت ب50 نقطه من البوند والفرنك .. مابي اطمع  
ودخلت على الكيبل

----------


## فوركس المغرب

الباوند فرنك هل لا يزال يستهدف المناطق الشمالية اخونا الجميل؟

----------


## fahed122

ياحووو بقوووسك    
ياكبر جمعك  تقرب للمصارع العراقي 
اديله  بووووز

----------


## aljameel

المهم تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول وبس يواصلو صعود احجزو جزء من الربح بتقديم الستوب ولو 10 نقاط اوكي 
لو تحققت الاهداف بأذن الله اليوم ماعليكم اتركوها للاسبوع القادم مافي شي نخاف منه معنا ربح  
والله اعلم

----------


## raed2011

تفرج على الملكي والمجنون  وستوبات انمسكت
لعبة الباوند حلوة

----------


## aljameel

اعطوني بس دقائق وسأحدد لكم الاهداف بأذن الله

----------


## aljooore

للاسف مادخلت عقب ستوب الباوند

----------


## aljooore

اقدر ادخل الان والا لراحت علي

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل لو واصل صعود بأذن الله وتوفيقه  
هدفه بأذن الله 1.6250 ومتوقع اكثر طبعا قبلها اهداف يهمنا الهدف الاساسي اوكي

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ياريت تقولنا على الاهداف يا ابو مروان
بس المشكلة انى انتظرته عند النقطة 1.6040 وهو منزلهاش
وقدر الله وما شاء فعل بدا يطلع لانه كان نزل لل 1.6050
فمدخلتش شراء لكن تتعوض وانا مستنى نقطة كويسة ادخل منها
ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم هدفه لو واصل صعود بأذن الله 157 ومتوقع اكثر شوي 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الباوند فرنك والله اعلم لو واصل صعود هدفه بأذن الله 1.7640  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر خلصت الدين الي علي منكم صحيح استوبات ابو 30 و 50 نقطة 
لاكن توجعني بأمانه بالرغم هذا شي صحي 
المهم اختلصنا من بعض واخذتم حقكم مدبول وزيادة 
خلاص صافيه لبن

----------


## aljameel

> اقدر ادخل الان والا لراحت علي

 والله يالجوري راحت عليكي 
الان ادخلي بالمجنون بعقد صغير اوكي ولو نزل بنعزز  
قولي بسم الله وتوكلي على الله

----------


## aljameel

الحمد لله كل واحد فيهم ماشاء الله معطي فوق 100  نقطة اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## بحريني88

ربي لك الحمد والشكر  
والله يوفقك دنيه واخره يالجميل 
وفي ميزان حسنااتك يالغالي

----------


## fahed122

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر خلصت الدين الي علي منكم صحيح استوبات ابو 30 و 50 نقطة 
> لاكن توجعني بأمانه بالرغم هذا شي صحي 
> المهم اختلصنا من بعض واخذتم حقكم مدبول وزيادة 
> خلاص صافيه لبن

 
والله الملكي ملكي  
جزاك الله خير  
وغفر لك ذنوبك  وادخلك فسيح جناته

----------


## aljameel

> ربي لك الحمد والشكر  
> والله يوفقك دنيه واخره يالجميل 
> وفي ميزان حسنااتك يالغالي

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> والله الملكي ملكي  
> جزاك الله خير  
> وغفر لك ذنوبك وادخلك فسيح جناته

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

خلوني ادرس لكم اليورو ين ابي افصفصه نقطة نقطة

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> الحمد لله كل واحد فيهم ماشاء الله معطي فوق 100 نقطة اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

   المشكلة انى مدخلتش من تحت لانى انتظرته عند 40 وهو منزلش لغير 50  :Yikes3:  تتعوض ان شاء الله وبس شوفلى نقطة دخول للشراء او للبيع كويسة وقولى عليها يا غالى  :Hands:  وربنا يكرمنا يارب  :015:

----------


## بحريني88

> خلوني ادرس لكم اليورو ين ابي افصفصه نقطة نقطة

  :Boxing:  يا ويلك من الجميل يا ويلك  :Boxing:

----------


## aljameel

> المشكلة انى مدخلتش من تحت  لانى انتظرته عند 40 وهو منزلش لغير 50  تتعوض ان شاء الله وبس شوفلى نقطة دخول للشراء او للبيع كويسة وقولى عليها يا غالى   وربنا يكرمنا يارب

  
زعلتني ولاكن بأذن الله خيرها في غيرها  
المشكله كلهم صاعدين فوق 100 نقطة والله مش عارف اقولك ايه 
اليورو استرالي عقد لا تكبره في حال صعد نعزز بعقد اخر اوكي 
طبعا الستوب كما وضحته سابقا اختار مايناسبك منهم 1.7886 والثاني 1.8010 
والهدف بأذن الله 1.7350 وماعنك مشكله خليه للاسبوع القادم اوكي 
والمجنون حلو كمان  
والخيار لك 
والله الموفق

----------


## نائل

اخي الجميل ليش اليورو/دولار ضيع طريقه ،،، قصدي اول كان مع الكيبل يصعد بصعوده 
وينزل بنزوله ،،، الأن شكله تائه مش عارف وين يروح ،،، 
الله يرضى عليك شوف لنا و ين أراضيه ،،،

----------


## aljameel

> المشكلة انى مدخلتش من تحت  لانى انتظرته عند 40 وهو منزلش لغير 50  تتعوض ان شاء الله وبس شوفلى نقطة دخول للشراء او للبيع كويسة وقولى عليها يا غالى   وربنا يكرمنا يارب

 والكيبل فيه 100 نقطه ومتوقع اكثر كمان فرصة حلوه مو احلى منك 
الله يرزقك 
دووووس الي كاتبه لك ربي بتاخذه توكل على الله

----------


## aljameel

والجوري الي مادخلت كمان ادخلي الكيبل وخذي 100 نقطة وفوقه شوي  
دووووووووسي وتوكلي على الله

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل ليش اليورو/دولار ضيع طريقه ،،، قصدي اول كان مع الكيبل يصعد بصعوده 
> وينزل بنزوله ،،، الأن شكله تائه مش عارف وين يروح ،،، 
> الله يرضى عليك شوف لنا و ين أراضيه ،،،

 انا قلت له خليك بمنطقتك عملت عليه دائرة  
خلي الاخوان والاخوات يخلصو من قروب الباوند على شأن بياخذو منه كمان 
مطيع سمع الكلام ههههههه

----------


## 1عبدالله

الحمد لله قفلت عقود التعزيز للباوند بنقاط حلوة  لم يبقى سوى عقدين لسة فى السالب بس الحمد لله النقطة بسنت تسلم لى ابو مروان وجزاك الله بالخير والله عقدين بيع اليورو ين هما اللى مضيعين فرحة شغل الاسبوع لكن ربنا يستر مش بيتحرك اكتر من 10نقاط  اجازة سعيدة لك ابو مروان وللاخوة

----------


## بحريني88

ههههههههههههههه كل تدوووووووس هااا 
يالغالي الكيبل عند كم الهدف ؟؟

----------


## نائل

> انا قلت له خليك بمنطقتك عملت عليه دائرة  
> خلي الاخوان والاخوات يخلصو من قروب الباوند على شأن بياخذو منه كمان 
> مطيع سمع الكلام ههههههه

  
هههههههههههههههههههههههه :Boxing:   
خلاص انت عملت عليه دائرة و انا بأراقبه لو تحرك أعطيك المعلومات أول بأول ،،

----------


## altamo7

أخي الجميل وش رايك في الشارت 
هل هو صحيح وهل من الممكن يحصل ارتداد من هذه النقطة؟

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله قفلت عقود التعزيز للباوند بنقاط حلوة لم يبقى سوى عقدين لسة فى السالب بس الحمد لله النقطة بسنت تسلم لى ابو مروان وجزاك الله بالخير والله عقدين بيع اليورو ين هما اللى مضيعين فرحة شغل الاسبوع لكن ربنا يستر مش بيتحرك اكتر من 10نقاط اجازة سعيدة لك ابو مروان وللاخوة

 بيع من كم

----------


## aljameel

> ههههههههههههههه كل تدوووووووس هااا 
> يالغالي الكيبل عند كم الهدف ؟؟

 الهدف بأذن الله 1.6250 وفوقهم كم نقطة والله اعلم

----------


## 1عبدالله

:015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر خلصت الدين الي علي منكم صحيح استوبات ابو 30 و 50 نقطة 
> لاكن توجعني بأمانه بالرغم هذا شي صحي 
> المهم اختلصنا من بعض واخذتم حقكم مدبول وزيادة 
> خلاص صافيه لبن

  لاتعليق عندى ابو مروان مش عارف اقولك ايه لكن اخلص الدعوات لله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## dany123456

اخي انا بايع gpb-usd من 1.5936 فهل تنصحني بلاءنتظار للاسبوع المقبل لربما يصل لنقطة دخولي

----------


## aljooore

توكلنا على الباري

----------


## 1عبدالله

والله يالغالى بايع اليورو ين من 132 والنقطة ب0.5 دولار ومش حابب اضيع مكسب الاسبوع ولا ايه رايك تسلم عمنا

----------


## aljameel

اخر الشارت متكون علم والله اعلم 
هدف العلم طول الساريه وقس الساريه بتعرف الهدف ولم يصل لهدف العلم بعد والله اعلم 
اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

----------


## aljooore

> الحذر من بيع الباوند
> وقد لا اكون مبالغا اذا قلت ان 1.7578 هي هدف الشهور القادمة

  

> مبروووووووووك الكيبل الى الهدف بأذن الله 1.6220 واصل عطاء خير وبركة مع مراقبه 
> والله يرزقنا جميعا 
> ومن اراد الدخول يدخل الان من السعر الحالي  
> والستوب 1.6122 والله الموفق

  

> والجوري الي مادخلت كمان ادخلي الكيبل وخذي 100 نقطة وفوقه شوي  
> دووووووووسي وتوكلي على الله

  
دست عليه من العيار الثقيل والعوض باذن الله :Drive1:

----------


## altamo7

> اخر الشارت متكون علم والله اعلم 
> هدف العلم طول الساريه وقس الساريه بتعرف الهدف ولم يصل لهدف العلم بعد والله اعلم 
> اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

 أشكرك يا عزيزي

----------


## toty

اخي جميل هل تنصح بالدخول الان بالكيبل  علما بان السعر الحالي 1.6158  ولا انتظر  ولا  كيف شايف  
وهل الهدف  1.6225؟؟ 
وشكرااا  وبارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> والله يالغالى بايع اليورو ين من 132 والنقطة ب0.5 دولار ومش حابب اضيع مكسب الاسبوع ولا ايه رايك تسلم عمنا

 انت الا ن اعمل لهم هدك او لو نزل راقبه اقولك كيف بعد  
الان انا بوصي عليه  
حاول يكون معك ربح ضعف الخسارة  بس توصل صفر بتغلق 
اوكي  
مثلا انت بائع عقد ب 132 
تعمل له هدك طبعا اختار منطقة دخول جيدة  
بس اوصي انت كمان تدخل بعقد بنفس قيمة العقد المهدك  
فيصير معك اثنان ماقبل واحد بس بتلاقي الربح والخسارة متساوين اغلق  
اذا كانت التوصية بنفس اتجاه عقدك الخسران لاتعمل شي فرضا التوصية بيع لاتعمل شي تنتظر  
اوكي ياحلوووووووووووو

----------


## aljameel

> اخي جميل هل تنصح بالدخول الان بالكيبل علما بان السعر الحالي 1.6158 ولا انتظر ولا كيف شايف  
> وهل الهدف 1.6225؟؟ 
> وشكرااا وبارك الله فيك

  
دوووووووس وتوكل على الله  
اما هدفك او هدفنا 1.6250 اختار مايناسبك

----------


## aljooore

بومروان المجنون ليش مايتحرك

----------


## rare43

*السلام عليكم ,,,, اخوي الجميييل ... للاسف كنت نايم وطافني كل شي وصكرت صفقه بخساره وضرب والاستوب ..   
في اي توصيه تقدر تعطيني ياها علشان اعوض معاكم ... ؟؟؟ ادري متأخر بس شسوي راحت علي نومه*

----------


## نائل

دووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووس يالباوند ،،،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم  بالنسبة لليورو ين والله اعلم صاعد وهدفه بأذن الله 138.50 طبعا قبله اهداف ولاكن يهمنا الهدف الاساس  المهم كيف ندخل له توزيع العقد على ثلاث او اثنين مشتراء   الشراء من السعر الحالي 134.90 حتى 133 راقبو وادخولو  ممكن ينزل لل 134.20 وممكن ينزل لل 133.70 بس غير مؤكد النزول 100%  المهم الستوب اختارو مايناسبكم 133 او 131.45  والله الموفق  لا للاستعجال الدخول بتأني ومراقبه والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## 1عبدالله

يالغالى الشركة مانعة اهيدج حتى حاولت اشترى تظهر نافذة تحذير ان العملية كده بتكون هيدج ده على الحساب الحقيقى وعلى الحساب التجريبى فتحت صفقة شراء الشركة قفلت الشراء والبيع دلوقت ايه رأى الجميل

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ما شاء الله الكيبل وصل الى 1.6200 ربنا يزيد ويبارك يارب للجميع واسبوع جميل ان شاء الله زى اخونا الغالى الجميل ابو مروان وفقه الله وسدد خطاه لما فيه المكسب لنا جميعا دائما ان شاء الله عز وجل وربنا يجزاه كل خير على كل واحد يكسب من المسلمين يارب  :015:   :AA:   :Ongue:   :015:

----------


## fahed122

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
مبرووووووووك  
مبروووووك1.6200

----------


## raed2011

> دوووووووس وتوكل على الله  
> اما هدفك او هدفنا 1.6250 اختار مايناسبك

  عندما تكون الحركة مجنونة لعملة دووووووس هذا الصح يا عيني عليك

----------


## aljameel

الحمد لله  
اهم مايهمني ان الكيبل وصل 1.6200 من أمس وان موصي عليه من 1.5870 لل 850  
وانا اقول هدفه 1.6200 الحمد لله على توفيقه ويارب تبارك لنا بما اعطيتنا  
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## toty

> دوووووووس وتوكل على الله  
> اما هدفك او هدفنا 1.6250 اختار مايناسبك

 شكرا اخي جميييل 
للاسف لم استطع الدخول  في مشكلة عندي في البرنامج
اولا السعر اللي وضعته كان معلق   وثانيا علق البرنامج شوي  لم استطع الدخول 
قدر الله وماشاء فعل
على العموم الف مبروووك  لمن دخل في التوصيات  واتمنالكم ارباح وفيرة  والله يباركلكم فيها ..

----------


## aljooore

وصل عندي 199 بس

----------


## aljameel

> ما شاء الله  الكيبل وصل الى 1.6200 ربنا يزيد ويبارك يارب للجميع واسبوع جميل ان شاء الله زى اخونا الغالى الجميل ابو مروان وفقه الله وسدد خطاه لما فيه المكسب لنا جميعا دائما ان شاء الله عز وجل وربنا يجزاه كل خير على كل واحد يكسب من المسلمين يارب

  

> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
> مبرووووووووك  
> مبروووووك1.6200

 الله يبارك فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خير  
الحمد لله لانه كان تحدي مع النفس

----------


## نائل

و الله الباوند اليوم  شرشحناه شرشحة للباوند ،،، بهدلناه بهدله ،،،
عالطالع و شريناه  عالنازل و بعناه ،،،، 
خرجت اليوم قهري فيه ،،،، 
دووووووووووووووووس يالباوند ،،،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## aljameel

لحضات يااخوان سأذهب للصلاة والله عيوني زغللت من الشاشة 
لنا لقاء بأذن الله بعد الصلاة  
برعاية الله وحفظهه اترككم

----------


## aljameel

> وصل عندي 199 بس

 وصل عندك 199 وخذي مني 1 = 200 
ههههههههه 
برامج التداول تفرق عن بعضها مرات ب 10 نقاط و 5

----------


## aBoRaMa

> كان نفسي انك تركت اليورو ين وحجزت 20 نقطة من الربح 
> الكيبل راقب 6080 او 70 متوقع يجني وبينزل وبأذن الله ندخل من نقطة ممتازة 
> او اجني النص او 80% واترك الباقي للهدف الاهم 6200 
> والخيار لك بس لاعمرك تلحق توصية نصيحة لا ومكبر العقود بعد

  
السلام عليكم 
بكتب المشاركة هذي واطلع اصلي الجمعة وارجع لكم في الساعتين اللي باقيو باذن الله 
أنا يا ابو مروان عندي استراتيجية وماشي عليها بالمللي 
يومياً لازم ادخل 5% من رأس المال وادخلها في الحساب واطمأن عليها لايجيها برد وال زكام خخخخ وكم بعد ذلك ما زاد فهو خير، وأنا والحمدلله الان سابق اهداف الاستراتيجية بـ 15 يوماً 
حاولو تحسبون هذه النسبة بشكل تراكمي وشوفوا وين ممكن توصلون 
ادعوا لنا يالتوفيق  
بالنسبة للعقود فهذا تصرف طبيعي،،، فبمجرد أن يتأكد لك الاتجاه يجب غليك ان تدخل عقود كبيرة لتجني اكبر فائدة 
على فكرة ،،،، الكيبل على الابوعي كان المفروض يوصل الى 1.6500 ولكنه تأخر كثيراً

----------


## rare43

اخي الجميل هل تنصح بشراء الكيبل ماركت من الان .... والى الهدف 1.6250 اي بربح حلو 70 نقطه باذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل هل تنصح بشراء الكيبل ماركت من الان .... والى الهدف 1.6250 اي بربح حلو 70 نقطه باذن الله

 دوووس وتوكل على الله وقول بسم الله 
والله يرزقك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> بكتب المشاركة هذي واطلع اصلي الجمعة وارجع لكم في الساعتين اللي باقيو باذن الله 
> أنا يا ابو مروان عندي استراتيجية وماشي عليها بالمللي 
> يومياً لازم ادخل 5% من رأس المال وادخلها في الحساب واطمأن عليها لايجيها برد وال زكام خخخخ وكم بعد ذلك ما زاد فهو خير، وأنا والحمدلله الان سابق اهداف الاستراتيجية بـ 15 يوماً 
> حاولو تحسبون هذه النسبة بشكل تراكمي وشوفوا وين ممكن توصلون 
> ادعوا لنا يالتوفيق  
> بالنسبة للعقود فهذا تصرف طبيعي،،، فبمجرد أن يتأكد لك الاتجاه يجب غليك ان تدخل عقود كبيرة لتجني اكبر فائدة 
> على فكرة ،،،، الكيبل على الابوعي كان المفروض يوصل الى 1.6500 ولكنه تأخر كثيراً

 هلا اخي  
جمعة مباركة 
فعلا ادارة رأس المال فن لمن يجيدها وليست صعبه الصعب الطبع الغالب بنا وهو الطمع 
ابارك لك ثقتك بنفسك وادارة لرأس المال 
بس بختلف معك بالعقود الكبيرة من يجيد التعامل وتكون لديه خبرة كافيه اوكي  
بس معظم الاخوان والاخوات قليل الخبرة بالنسبه لهم عقد كبير معرضين للخسارة 
من يجيد الدخول والخروج بفن وخبرة كافيه اوكي وانت ماشاء الله عليك خبير ماعليك خوف ابوراما 
تحياتي لك

----------


## الدولارجي

اليورو دولار شو وضعه؟؟ 
 أخي بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

اعطوني فرصة اريح شوي نصف ساعة او اقل والله عيوني زغللت  
مو شايف ولا مركز مرهق للاخير 
دقائق واكون معكم

----------


## بحريني88

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم  بالنسبة لليورو ين والله اعلم صاعد وهدفه بأذن الله 138.50 طبعا قبله اهداف ولاكن يهمنا الهدف الاساس  المهم كيف ندخل له توزيع العقد على ثلاث او اثنين مشتراء   الشراء من السعر الحالي 134.90 حتى 133 راقبو وادخولو  ممكن ينزل لل 134.20 وممكن ينزل لل 133.70 بس غير مؤكد النزول 100%  المهم الستوب اختارو مايناسبكم 133 او 131.45  والله الموفق   لا للاستعجال الدخول بتأني ومراقبه والله يرزقنا جميعا

 كنت باستعجل وباشتري  :Drive1:  
بس تذكرت اني واحدك ماستعجل  :Good:  
وان شاء الله راح انتظره يهبط

----------


## lionofegypt2020

السوق بدأ يريح خالص وبطىء  :Stick Out Tongue:  خلاص كدة طيبة مفيش اى صفقات مفتوحة  :Eh S(7):  فى انتظار الاسبوع الجديد باذن الله  :18:  مبروك للجميع لمن كسب  :AA:  وربنا يعوض على ال خسر  :Doh:  وربنا يبعد الخسارة عن الجميع  :Hands:  بارك الله لك ابو مروان ويجعلك الله سببا لمكاسب اخوانك يارب  :015:   :Good:   :015:

----------


## aljooore

بو مروامن لا تعوق بخصوص اللي عقوده رجعت بالمينس  
اهم شي مرتاحين انه صعود ولو عكس علينا شوي نعزز مو مشكله 
بس سؤال باعتقادك بيضرب الهدف الليله والا نترك عقودنا للاسبوع الجاي

----------


## rare43

اخوي الجميييل .... تعتقد انه اليوم بيضرب الهدف ولا الاسبوع الجاي ...؟؟؟ لاني حسابي ماراح يتحمل جابات  :Frown:  ف يمكن اصكر على خساره قليله

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار شو وضعه؟؟ 
> أخي بارك الله فيك

 سأتكلم عنه للجميع   اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  اليورو دولار والله اعلم   كموجه عامة هدفها الاول وصل للهدف الحمد لله بالتمام والكمال ناقص 3 نقاط فقط وبدايتها من 1.2900 تقريبا  من بعدها يصحح ويصعد بعد التصحيح حتى يكمل لهدفه الثاني وتكون انتهت الموجه  طيب بنتكلم بالتفاصيل   غالبا الموجات الكبيره تمتد بموجات اصغر دافعه طبعا لابد من سبب والاسباب كثيرة  والله عاجز اشرحها الان لاكن وقت اخر بأذن الله من ضمنها ارتفاع البترول والسنتدات الامريكية وغيرها لاخره  فأنا اتوقع يمدد الموجه بموجات اصغر وبيروح لاهداف اخرى سأذكر بعض من الاهداف  هذا كله مشروط بأن لايكسر 1.3790 وتكون هي الستوب  الاهداف الرئيسيه هي بأذن الله وله اهداف اخرى تتخللها  1.4200 1.4270 1.4400  لل 1.4850 واحتمال 1.5000 تقريبا والله اعلم  طبعا الاهداف بيروح لها مو بكيفه ممكن يصعد لل 270 ويصحح او 400 ويصحح وهذا كله فوق 1.3790 توقع اي شي مفتوح المجال المهم من التصحيح بيكون 4 و 5 للموجه العامة ومنها الهدف الثاني للموجه العامه  انا شرحت بالتفصيل واتمنى تحفظوها وتضعوها بالمفظلة   على شأن تتحاشو التعليقات فاذا عرفت الاتجاه سهل الطريق لك بالوصول لاهدافك   والله الموفق  بأذن الله اني قدرت اوصل الفكرة  ولو تلاحظو كيف عرفت اهداف توصية سابقة عليه انا وصيت من 21\5\2009 اليوم وصل للهدف الاخير طبعا معطيات امامي مو اقراء الكف  القصد مو التباهي او غيرة انما للتشجيع وتحاشي التعليقات  لان كثير من الاخوان والاخوات بيتعلقو وهي اهم اسباب الخسارة وعنده أمل انه بيرجع وتكبر الخسارة اكبر  اذا عرفت الاتجاه تعلقت بسرعة اغلق وبيقولو بالتجارة الخسارة بخسارة مربح  والله من وراء القصد  سأرفعها لكم الان   او هذه كوبي لها  اولا قولو ماشاء الله تبارك الله  ================  _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_   _اليورو دولار_  _السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة_  _1.3494_  _كان له هدف وذكرته 1.3460 نزل له وارتد منه_  _سأتكلم عنه بشكل مفصل لكي يستفاد منه_   _والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.3310 فهو ذاهب لااهداف صعوديه_  _الكسر نقطة واحدة_  _الستوب 1.3310_   _الاهداف بأذن الله_  _1.3850 \ 1.400 \ 14150_  _بشرط اختراق 1.3630 بنقطة واحدة_  _اذا عنده نيت نزول فتكون كالتالي_  _1.3440 ويرتد منها وهي الاقوى او 1.3333 وهي الاضعف_  _والله اعلم_  _والله يرزقنا جميعا_

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروامن لا تعوق بخصوص اللي عقوده رجعت بالمينس  
> اهم شي مرتاحين انه صعود ولو عكس علينا شوي نعزز مو مشكله 
> بس سؤال باعتقادك بيضرب الهدف الليله والا نترك عقودنا للاسبوع الجاي

  

> اخوي الجميييل .... تعتقد انه اليوم بيضرب الهدف ولا الاسبوع الجاي ...؟؟؟ لاني حسابي ماراح يتحمل جابات  ف يمكن اصكر على خساره قليله

 الكيبل ممكن اليوم وممكن الاسبوع القادم  
كبرو المخده بأذن الله للهدف اليوم الاسبوع القادم هذا بعلم الغيب والله علام الغيوب 
لا خوف منه بأذن الله صاعد  
المهم الستوب 
والله الموفق

----------


## fahed122

متى يقفل السوق بتوقيت مكه

----------


## aljameel

المجنون اغلاق اتوقع بينزل والله اعلم

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي الان اليورو ين 134.67 
لم اشتري بس حاب اعرف قبل انت شتقولي 
تنصحني اني انطره ينزل اكثر ؟

----------


## aljameel

المجنون لل 152.50 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> يالغالي الان اليورو ين 134.67 
> لم اشتري بس حاب اعرف قبل انت شتقولي 
> تنصحني اني انطره ينزل اكثر ؟

 اركد من تحت ياحلووو

----------


## aljameel

الباوند فرنك المهم الالتزام بالستوب لمن دخل به طبعا الستوب مقدمينه وحاجزين جزء من الربح على الاقل 50  
والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

طيب بالنسبة للكيبل يا ابو مروان لو تم الاغلاق انهرضة
هل من الممكن ان يفتح على اجب لاسفل كتصحيح ولا صعب ؟؟
ولو من الممكن حدوثه ايه المنطقة ال ممكن ينزل يصحح عندها
قبل مواصلة الصعود ان شاء الله
---------------------------
وهل اذا قولنا ان المجنون من الممكن ان ينزل الى 152.50
فى هذة الحالة مش من المفروض ان ينزل الكيبل ايضا يا غالى
تحياتى لك يا ابو مروان

----------


## بحريني88

تسلملي على هالنصييحه يالقمر انت 
المجنون له توصيه ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

او الباوند فرنك اغلاق افضل للاحتياط 
الاسبوع القادم الفرص بالكوم والسوق كله فرص  بأذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> طيب بالنسبة للكيبل يا ابو مروان لو تم الاغلاق انهرضة
> هل من الممكن ان يفتح على اجب لاسفل كتصحيح ولا صعب ؟؟
> ولو من الممكن حدوثه ايه المنطقة ال ممكن ينزل يصحح عندها
> قبل مواصلة الصعود ان شاء الله
> ---------------------------
> وهل اذا قولنا ان المجنون من الممكن ان ينزل الى 152.50
> فى هذة الحالة مش من المفروض ان ينزل الكيبل ايضا يا غالى
> تحياتى لك يا ابو مروان

 والله يااخي مافيش شي صعب توقع كل شي 
من اراد يغلق يغلق الخيار لكم 
المهم الستوب اللو 1.6050 والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الان ركزوووووووووووو على قروب الين فيهم خير كثيرررررررر بأذن الله 
المجنون راقبو 152.50 متوقع الارتداد منها والله اعلم

----------


## بحريني88

> او الباوند فرنك اغلاق افضل للاحتياط 
> الاسبوع القادم الفرص بالكوم والسوق كله فرص بأذن الله 
> والله الموفق

 انت كذا تعطينا دافع الصراحه  
وياااااااااااك يالغالي بأنتظار الاسبوع القادم بأذن الله  :AA:

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين متوقع 134.20 او 133.70 تقريبا  
الارتداد والاخيره هي الاقرب والله اعلم

----------


## بحريني88

انزل انزل ياليورو ين  
مسكيين ماتدري ان الجميل في انتظارك

----------


## الدولارجي

طيب أخي الكريم أنا الآن بعت عند 1.4111 والآن الخسارة 200 نقطة للعلم القيمة 1.0 
بماذا تنصحني أغلقه بالخسارة ولا انتظر ممكن يتحسن  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

من مناطق الارتداد المتوقع شراءءءءءء 
والستوب اللو نقطة الارتداد بس يصعدو رقع الستوب لنقطة الدخول اوووووووووووووكي 
لا احد يقول راحت الفرصه علي 
والله الموفق

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي ندخل ولا ننطر 20  
لان هوه وصل لي 25

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان ممكن ندخل المجنون بالنسبه لي تعزيز لان عندي عقد من فوق

----------


## fahed122

ابو مروان يالجميل   
انا دخلت بيع   كم الهدف الله يحفظك

----------


## aljameel

اه لو تدرو ايش فيه النزول لقروب الين جالسين بيكونو موجه فيها على الاقل 500 نقطة  
والله اعلم 
هاتشوفو الاسبوع القادم بأذن الله المجنون عند 158 
واليورو ين عند 138.50 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

لا الا من مناطق التي ذكرتها لا للاستعجال نصيحة فوات ربح ولا خسارة

----------


## coffinsday

اخي العزيز هل نشتري الاستلريني  الان ام ننتظر والى اين تتوقع له النزول جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljooore

تقصد 152.50 ان شاء لله الامر ينتظر هناك

----------


## بحريني88

> اه لو تدرو ايش فيه النزول لقروب الين جالسين بيكونو موجه فيها على الاقل 500 نقطة  
> والله اعلم 
> هاتشوفو الاسبوع القادم بأذن الله المجنون عند 158 
> واليورو ين عند 138.50 
> والله الموفق

 الله يسمع منك يالغالي :AA:  
وناطرين اشارتك عشان ندل  :Boxing:

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم 
133.8 الى 133.6 في نظري هي الاكثر اماناً للدخول لأنها منطقة 23% من الفيبو 
يوجد سبب ىخر وارجو منك التعليق يا ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم بيصعدو شوي وبيرجعو ينزلو الصبر زين 
نبي ندخل صح وبنقفل المحفظة عليهم  
وانتم لكم الخيار

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> 133.8 الى 133.6 في نظري هي الاكثر اماناً للدخول لأنها منطقة 23% من الفيبو

 ايوه ياعم سمعنا صوتك 
انا بتوقع 133.70 بأذن الله

----------


## fahed122

متى وقت اغلاق  السوق ياشباب

----------


## بحريني88

بأذن الله ندخل معاك يالغالي  
بس بغيت اسألك احط امر معلق عند الوصول لهذه النقاط عشان يتفعلون بروحهم ؟؟ 
وبخصوص انتهاء الاسبوع ووجود صفقات مفتوحه .. لازم اخلي البرنامج مفتوح ولا عادي اعمل تسجيل الخروج ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

خليني اقولكم شي ضعو اوامر معلقه شراء  
المجنون 152.60 
اليورو ين 133.80 
والستوب ضع و مايناسب حساباتكم ويناسبكم  
مجرد يرتد ترفعو الستوب للو اخر نقطة وصلها اوكي

----------


## aBoRaMa

> ايوه ياعم سمعنا صوتك 
> انا بتوقع 133.70 بأذن الله

 يوجد سبب آخر وارجو منك التعليق يا ابو مروان 
لحظة شوي ارفق الشارت

----------


## ابن كركوك

تم فتح صفقة المجنون 
وبارك الله بيك اخي

----------


## بحريني88

> خليني اقولكم شي ضعو اوامر معلقه شراء  
> المجنون 152.60 
> اليورو ين 133.80 
> والستوب ضع و مايناسب حساباتكم ويناسبكم  
> مجرد يرتد ترفعو الستوب للو اخر نقطة وصلها اوكي

 يالغالي بغيت احط الاستوبات بس اقول انت تعطيني افضل :016:

----------


## aljameel

شوفو الاسترالي ين الستوب 75.84 
شراءءءءءءء لانه قريب الان 76.02 من الستوب والله اعلم

----------


## fahed122

ابو مروان رد علي 
متى يغلق السوق بتوقيت مكه

----------


## aBoRaMa

عطني رايك يا ابو مروان 
اليور ين يبدو لي انه في اتجاه عام صاعد ولكن ارجح اخذه من مناطق اقل من الحالية

----------


## aljameel

> شوفو الاسترالي ين الستوب 75.84 
> شراءءءءءءء لانه قريب الان 76.02 من الستوب والله اعلم

 المهم لازم يصعد فوق 76.60 لايطمئن منه والله اعلم

----------


## بحريني88

> المهم لازم يصعد فوق 76.60 لايطمئن منه والله اعلم

 يالغالي والهدف كم

----------


## aljameel

والمجنون من يرغب شراء من السعر الحالي 153.55  يضع الستوب 153.28 
والله الموفق

----------


## الدولارجي

> طيب أخي الكريم أنا الآن بعت عند 1.4111 والآن الخسارة 200 نقطة للعلم القيمة 1.0 
> بماذا تنصحني أغلقه بالخسارة ولا انتظر ممكن يتحسن  
> بارك الله فيك

 يا ريت أخي ترد علي الخسارة اصبحت 350 نقطة منتظرك

----------


## aBoRaMa

ولو نظرنا الى الموجة القصيرة،، فنفس الرقم الذي اشار اليه ابو مروان يمثل  نسبة تصحيح 50% من الفيبو 
يعني ابو مروان ماقصر معكم،،، عطاكم اكثر الاماكن اماناً ولكن العلم عند الله هل ينزل لها ام لا؟؟

----------


## aljameel

الاهداف فيما بعد احددها

----------


## fahed122

عطوني وجه   
متى يقفل السوووووق  بتوقيت مكه ولا قرينتش

----------


## aljameel

> يا ريت أخي ترد علي الخسارة اصبحت 350 نقطة منتظرك

 اخي اسف لم انتبه لمشاركتك 
انت تقصد اليورو دولار ولا ايه

----------


## aljameel

> عطوني وجه  
> متى يقفل السوووووق بتوقيت مكه ولا قرينتش

 الساعة 12 او 12.15 والله اعلم

----------


## نائل

> عطوني وجه   
> متى يقفل السوووووق  بتوقيت مكه ولا قرينتش

  
الساعة 11:30 تقريبا ،،

----------


## الدولارجي

نعم أخي اليورو أخي وهل اقفال السوق يعني نزول ام طلوع ركبي صارت ترجف يا بلحق يا ما بلحق 
منتظرك

----------


## aljameel

واليورو ين من اراد شراء من السعر الحالي من بعد مراقبه ويعزز لة نزل لل 133.80  
والخيار لكم

----------


## lionofegypt2020

يعنى هل صعب نزول المجنون للارقام دى 152.50 ونشترى من هنا 153.60 وخلاص
ولا ننتظر ليوم الافتتاح ان شاء الله يا غالى احسن ؟؟

----------


## aBoRaMa

السوق يغلق الساعة الخامسة بتوقيت الشرقي لامريكا ،،، وبما انه يوجد فرق 7 ساعات بين امريكا والسعودية ،،، اذن السوق يغلق الساعة 12 صباحاً بتوقيت السعودية  :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

> نعم أخي اليورو أخي وهل اقفال السوق يعني نزول ام طلوع ركبي صارت ترجف يا بلحق يا ما بلحق 
> منتظرك

 اخي السعر الحالي الان 1.4137 كيف خسران 350 نقطة 
انت بتقول داخل بيع 1.4111 يعني الخسارة 27 نقطة  
ولا انا غلطان

----------


## fahed122

كيف وضع الكيبل 
اشوف حركته هجدت؟؟  
لا يكون ناوي على نيه

----------


## نائل

ما شاء الله أخي الجميل توصيات كثيرة عندك ،، 
بس انا اخذت  حق الباوند لــــ 6200 و الحمدلله ،،، 
اجازة سعيدة لك و لأهل بيتك ،، 
دمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــ ت ــــــــــــــــــــــ بود ،،

----------


## الدولارجي

نعم أخي الآن 250 الخسارة 
ما رأيك

----------


## ابن كركوك

تم اغلاق عملية المجنون
والربح 20 نقطة

----------


## aljameel

> نعم أخي الآن 250 الخسارة 
> ما رأيك

 اخي والله مافاهم عليك ابي كم نقطة خسران الان على السعر الحالي 1.4130 
اذا تقصد 20 نقطة انتظر شوي بينزل ياقريب من دخولك او اغلق بااقل خسارة 
20 نقطة خسارة بسيطة اغلق وريح نفسك 
لاكن انت بتقول 250 نقطة والله مافهم عليك

----------


## aljooore

يمكن يقصد 250 دولار

----------


## aljooore

انا دخلت المجنون متاخر من 70

----------


## Millionaire

> اخي والله مافاهم عليك ابي كم نقطة خسران الان على السعر الحالي 1.4130 
> اذا تقصد 20 نقطة انتظر شوي بينزل ياقريب من دخولك او اغلق بااقل خسارة 
> 20 نقطة خسارة بسيطة اغلق وريح نفسك 
> لاكن انت بتقول 250 نقطة والله مافهم عليك

 
معقول فاتح ستاندر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
اخي العقد الي فاتحه  
0.10
او
1.00 
تأكد ياعزيزي والله شكلك معطيها عقد ستاندر والله اعلم :016:

----------


## aljameel

> انا دخلت المجنون متاخر من 70

 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الدولارجي

أيوة أخي أنا تلخبطت  الخسارة الآن 230 دولار  بقيمة 1.0 يعني 23 نقطة أنا آسف بس اتلخمت  
آسف جدا جدا 
منتظر الرد

----------


## aljooore

> الان ركزوووووووووووو على قروب الين فيهم خير كثيرررررررر بأذن الله 
> المجنون راقبو 152.50 متوقع الارتداد منها والله اعلم

  

> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

   مو قلت اللي يبي يدش ماركت من 15355  
انا ما شفته الا وهو واصل 70 لقته وهو طالع  
شغلي عدل والا

----------


## aBoRaMa

للتنبيه 
يا اخواني واخواتي   
السوق الامريكي يغلق الساعة الرابعة عصراً بتوقيت امريكا وليس الخامسة كما ذكرت لكم قبل قليل  
خذو هذا موقع يفيدكم في تحديد فترات الاسواق العالمية كلها  http://forex.timezoneconverter.com/i...one=US/Eastern;

----------


## aljameel

المهم من دخل رفع الستوب كم نقطة

----------


## Millionaire

> أيوة أخي أنا تلخبطت  الخسارة الآن 230 دولار  بقيمة 1.0 يعني 23 نقطة أنا آسف بس اتلخمت  
> آسف جدا جدا 
> منتظر الرد

 
يا عزيزي انتبه جيدا والله مو مزحه 100 نقطه ب1000 دولار . كم حسابك اصلا الاساسي .؟

----------


## aljameel

> انا دخلت المجنون متاخر من 70

  
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ههههههههههه

----------


## الدولارجي

أخي مو وقت لوم أنا كنت ربحان 20 نقطة بس قلب فجأة أنا طماااااااااع.... المهم الآن ما وقت لوم 
الآن شو اعمل ولما يقفل السوق شو بيصير؟ 
علما انه هذا اسبوعي الاول بالفوركس 
حسابي الاساسي 2000نقطة  
منتظركم

----------


## aBoRaMa

> أخي مو وقت لوم أنا كنت ربحان 20 نقطة بس قلب فجأة أنا طماااااااااع.... المهم الآن ما وقت لوم 
> الآن شو اعمل ولما يقفل السوق شو بيصير؟ 
> علما انه هذا اسبوعي الاول بالفوركس 
> حسابي الاساسي 2000نقطة  
> منتظركم

  
حسابك الاساسي 2000 دولار وليس 2000 نقطة 
يبدو لي والله هعلم ان النقطة في حسابك بـ 10 دولارت وهذا خطير جدا جداَ

----------


## aBoRaMa

يالدولارجي،،، هل حسابك في اف اكس سوليوشنو FXSolutions 
اذا كان نعم،،، فانا استطيع ان اشرح لك شرح مصور كيفية تغيير الاعدادات في حسابك

----------


## نائل

يا جماعة انقذوا صاحبنا سريع ،،،، 
ممكن يطير الحساب كله بدقيقة من المجنون و أعوانه ،،،

----------


## الدولارجي

انا حطيت نقطة وقف الخسارة في 1.4167 
يعني لو كسرها خسارة 560 دولار 
واللي يجيبه الله خيير 
بس يا ريت حد يقلي شو يصير لما يغلق السوق يعني الميتا تريدر ما يعود يجيب بيانات أو ماذا؟؟؟  
يا ريت أحد يجاوبني

----------


## aljameel

> أخي مو وقت لوم أنا كنت ربحان 20 نقطة بس قلب فجأة أنا طماااااااااع.... المهم الآن ما وقت لوم 
> الآن شو اعمل ولما يقفل السوق شو بيصير؟ 
> علما انه هذا اسبوعي الاول بالفوركس 
> حسابي الاساسي 2000نقطة  
> منتظركم

 انت النقطة لديك ب 10 دولار  
المفروض تغير النقطة 1 دولار 
الله يعينك اغلق بااقل خسارة  
هو للصعود اقرب من النزول اخاف يفتح عليك السوق الاثنين بقاب فوق بيجيك مارجن  
والخيار لك اخي

----------


## fahed122

ابو مروان باقي نص ساعه  ايش  رايك   نغلق  صفقاتنا  تحسب  لي طاري  وقت الاستراحه

----------


## نائل

> انا حطيت نقطة وقف الخسارة في 1.4167 
> يعني لو كسرها خسارة 560 دولار 
> واللي يجيبه الله خيير 
> بس يا ريت حد يقلي شو يصير لما يغلق السوق يعني الميتا تريدر ما يعود يجيب بيانات أو ماذا؟؟؟  
> يا ريت أحد يجاوبني

  
انا نصيحتي لك تخرج من الصفقة و تستهدي بالله ،،
و اعتبر 250 اللي راحوا درس لك و طبعا لازم تغير قيمة النقطة الى دولار أو أقل ،،،  
شوف جماعتنا ايش يقولوا و نفذ على طول ،،، 
ترى حنا ما نريد الى مصلحتك أخي الكريم ،،

----------


## الدولارجي

أخي نايل شكرا لك بس الحمدلله في الاسبوع الأول حففت ربح 1005 دولار بالزبط واليوم خسرت 154 دولار 
والآن الاستوب على الهاي يعني خسارة 560 دولار بـ 705 دولار نطرحهم من ال1005 يبقى 300 دولار خير وبركة بس نفسي اعرف لما يغلق السوق شو بيصير 
وشكرا لتعاونكم جميعا معي فعلا الدنيا لسه فيها خير 
الله يجعل شاشاتكم كلها خضرا

----------


## aljameel

انا افضل البقاء بالصفقات وتقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول ماعندنا مشكله  
بكذا مافي خوف بتاتا لو نزل لاربحانين  ولاخسرانين 
ولو فتح قاب فوق فنحن معه  
وانتم لكم الخيار

----------


## نائل

> انت النقطة لديك ب 10 دولار  
> المفروض تغير النقطة 1 دولار 
> الله يعينك اغلق بااقل خسارة  
> هو للصعود اقرب من النزول اخاف يفتح عليك السوق الاثنين بقاب فوق بيجيك مارجن  
> والخيار لك اخي

 
هذا هو الكلام الصحيح ،،، 
أخرج الأن و لا تفكر بـــ 250 رح تتعوض ان شاء الله و السوق كله فرص و لا تستعجل ،،، 
و

----------


## الدولارجي

أنا مع 4XP برنامج الميتا تريدر 4 ولا اعتقد انه تتغير قيمة الشراء  
شكرا لكم جميعا فعلا حسيت انه في حد يخاف على حد بارك الله فيكم

----------


## aBoRaMa

> أخي نايل شكرا لك بس الحمدلله في الاسبوع الأول حففت ربح 1005 دولار بالزبط واليوم خسرت 154 دولار 
> والآن الاستوب على الهاي يعني خسارة 560 دولار بـ 705 دولار نطرحهم من ال1005 يبقى 300 دولار خير وبركة بس نفسي اعرف لما يغلق السوق شو بيصير 
> وشكرا لتعاونكم جميعا معي فعلا الدنيا لسه فيها خير 
> الله يجعل شاشاتكم كلها خضرا

  
مايصير شيء في حسابك ابدا 
ولكن الخوف ان السوق يفتح الاسبوع الجاي مرتفع فوق مرة وبالتالي تخسر اكثر من الخسارة الحالية

----------


## aljooore

الله يحفظك من العين ويجزاك خير يا بو مروان

----------


## نائل

بأي زوج عملة دخلت ؟؟

----------


## aBoRaMa

> أنا مع 4XP برنامج الميتا تريدر 4 ولا اعتقد انه تتغير قيمة الشراء  
> شكرا لكم جميعا فعلا حسيت انه في حد يخاف على حد بارك الله فيكم

  
لا لا يالدولارجي ،،، اعتقد كل الشركات تتيح لك حسابات مايكو،،، يعني النقطة 10 سنت فقط وهذا هو الافضل بما تنك في البدايات

----------


## aljameel

خلونا نسولف 
بأمانه وبصدق كل واحد يقول كم نقطة ربحان اليوم وكم نقطة خسران 
اليوم بس  
انا اخر واحد فيكم اقول 
ارجو المشاركة من الكل

----------


## نائل

> أخي نايل شكرا لك بس الحمدلله في الاسبوع الأول حففت ربح 1005 دولار بالزبط واليوم خسرت 154 دولار 
> والآن الاستوب على الهاي يعني خسارة 560 دولار بـ 705 دولار نطرحهم من ال1005 يبقى 300 دولار خير وبركة بس نفسي اعرف لما يغلق السوق شو بيصير 
> وشكرا لتعاونكم جميعا معي فعلا الدنيا لسه فيها خير 
> الله يجعل شاشاتكم كلها خضرا

 
طيب أيش رأيك تعطيني الـــ 300 سلف و أردهم لك السنة الجاية هههههههههههههه
ضروري أطلعك خسران ....ههههههههههههههه 
الله يعينك أخي ...

----------


## الدولارجي

أنا خسران الى الآن 154 وللعلم العيب مني أنا لاني طماع مع انه اتاحة لي ربح 300 دولار بس الطمع عماني 
على كل حال ان شاء الله الاسبوع القادم خيكون أحسن  
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## abo so3od

انا ربحت اليوم اكتر من 1000 نقطه ولاكن في حساب تجريبي

----------


## نائل

و الله يا طويل العمر و لله الحمد ربحت اليوم تقريبا 142 نقطة و أكثر النقاط أخذتهم من اليورو دولار 
و بعدين الكيبل ،،،
طبعاً ما دخلت الا على هالزوجين بس ،،،

----------


## الدولارجي

> طيب أيش رأيك تعطيني الـــ 300 سلف و أردهم لك السنة الجاية هههههههههههههه
> ضروري أطلعك خسران ....ههههههههههههههه 
> الله يعينك أخي ...

 ههههه الله يرزقك من وسع يا رب  :Wink Smile:

----------


## fahed122

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  
ويش العمل اليمتا تريدر وقف   
شكله مبرمج ان السوق وقف؟؟  
معطي تحت متصل  بس مافيه بيانات

----------


## aljameel

> خلونا نسولف 
> بأمانه وبصدق كل واحد يقول كم نقطة ربحان اليوم وكم نقطة خسران 
> اليوم بس  
> انا اخر واحد فيكم اقول 
> ارجو المشاركة من الكل

 للمشااااهدة

----------


## aBoRaMa

> خلونا نسولف 
> بأمانه وبصدق كل واحد يقول كم نقطة ربحان اليوم وكم نقطة خسران 
> اليوم بس  
> انا اخر واحد فيكم اقول 
> ارجو المشاركة من الكل

 على فكرة 
ما زال عندي صفقة مفتوجة على اليورو ين خخخخخ  
اقل من 400 نقطة بقليل والحمدلله ولكن من دون تكرار الازواج
خخخخخ  :013:  :Drive1:  :18:

----------


## نائل

> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  
> ويش العمل اليمتا تريدر وقف   
> شكله مبرمج ان السوق وقف؟؟  
> معطي تحت متصل  بس مافيه بيانات

 
يمكن يكون يكون راعي البرنامج في الشركة فصل فيشة الكهرباء  :013:  
انا عندي GTS شغال الى الأن ...

----------


## الدولارجي

أنا حتى MT4 شغال

----------


## aljameel

التداول شغال حتى اللحضه 
الكيبل مبروووك 180 وبأذن الله للهدف

----------


## aBoRaMa

> يمكن يكون يكون راعي البرنامج في الشركة فصل فيشة الكهرباء  
> انا عندي GTS شغال الى الأن ...

 وانا مثلك يا نايل مازال السوق مفتوح عندي الى الان ونفس البرنامج GTS  بتاع الـ اف اكس سوليوشنز

----------


## aljameel

والمجنون مبرووووك ماشاء الله 154.22

----------


## fahed122

> يمكن يكون يكون راعي البرنامج في الشركة فصل فيشة الكهرباء  
> انا عندي GTS شغال الى الأن ...

  
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  
امكن  
انا عندي نفس  الوسيط  
بس ما اعرف للمؤشرات فيه 
واستخدم ميتا تريدر 4  من حساب تجريبي   
ولله الحمد والمنه  ياربي لك الحمد   يابو مروان والله اخاف من العين 
اعذرني ما اقدر اقول :Good:

----------


## fahed122

شكل الكيبل بيغلق فوووق الهاي  
ياااارب   يارب

----------


## الدولارجي

*حطيت التيك بروف على 1.3500 شايفين الطمع على كل حال انا وحظي انا اكتفيت بـ 300 ربح بس عندي سؤال انا حطت الستوب لوز بس لو سكر السوق ووصل للستوب لوز يقفل لوحده ولا يقفل يوم الاثنين؟ ومهما كانت الخسارة؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## aBoRaMa

> التداول شغال حتى اللحضه 
> الكيبل مبروووك 180 وبأذن الله للهدف

 كم الهدف يا ابو مروان،،،، ترى نسيت

----------


## نائل

> التداول شغال حتى اللحضه 
> الكيبل مبروووك 180 وبأذن الله للهدف

  
شوف الملعون الكيبل وقت ما خرجت منه قام طلع ،،،
على العموم مبروك عليك جميلو ،،

----------


## fahed122

هدف الكيبل 
1.6250  
يارب  اليوم يجيبه ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب 
ياااارب

----------


## aljameel

> كم الهدف يا ابو مروان،،،، ترى نسيت

 بأذن الله 1.6250 وممكن اكثر شوي والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

ما احد بيقول كم نقطة خايفين من العين 
من حقكم خلاص لا احد يقول كم 
اقولكم انا كم نقطة 
والله والله والله         0000

----------


## fahed122

ادعسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس  
ناوي  يقفل فوق الهاااي   
شعغلك عجب  يابو مروووان

----------


## aljooore

للامانه دخلت فرنك باوند ضرب ستوب وعندي عقود بالباوند  اغلقت بعضها مساع مثل مانصحني بو مروان 
وعززت بعقود ثقيله والخير بالباوند ربحي حول 99 اذا ماخصمنا الخساره

----------


## aljooore

الله يوسع على اللي كان السبب رزقه قولوا امين

----------


## fahed122

باقي دقيقه  ويغلق السوووووووق  
وهذا الناكس  مو راضي يخترق الهاي

----------


## الدولارجي

> *حطيت التيك بروف على 1.3500 شايفين الطمع على كل حال انا وحظي انا اكتفيت بـ 300 ربح بس عندي سؤال انا حطت الستوب لوز بس لو سكر السوق ووصل للستوب لوز يقفل لوحده ولا يقفل يوم الاثنين؟ ومهما كانت الخسارة؟؟؟؟؟؟*

 بس عندي سؤال انا حطت الستوب لوز بس لو سكر السوق ووصل للستوب لوز يقفل لوحده ولا يقفل يوم الاثنين؟ ومهما كانت الخسارة؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

جهزو حالكم للاسبوع الجاي نبي سلاح مايفلت منه شي معكم السبت والاحد  تعلمو القنص زين اضغطو على حالكم المنتدى ماشاء الله فيه اي شي يخطر على بالك من شرح مؤاشرات وبرامج وغيره 
ولكم وعد مني كل يوم لايقل الواحد فيكم عن 1000 نقطة بأذن الله وتوفيقه قولو يارب 
ولا قال ابومروان قول وفعل  بس ادعو له بالتوفيق 
قصدت بالتعلم ولو شي بسيط الدخول والخروج  لانه يمسح التردد والخوف  
وهانقسم العقود على كذا جوز وبتشوفو  
الله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والنجاح والرزق الحلال يارب العالمي أمين

----------


## fahed122

ابو مروان  هذا  شغل السهر  معك من البارح وانا ونت  والبحريني    سوا هنااا 
وهذا كله شغل  من البارح الى الان  
الله يجزاك خير  
اسئل الله الكريم رب العرش العظيم  ان يوفقك  ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

----------


## aljameel

> باقي دقيقه ويغلق السوووووووق  
> وهذا الناكس مو راضي يخترق الهاي

 لا تخاف خليه للاسبوع القادم مامنه خوف بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> ما احد بيقول كم نقطة خايفين من العين 
> من حقكم خلاص لا احد يقول كم 
> اقولكم انا كم نقطة 
> والله والله والله         0000

 ماعرفتم كم نقطة انا حلفت بالله والله صادق بما اقول 
ضللو تحت بتعرفو 
ههههههههه

----------


## aljameel

والان استودعكم الله ولنا لقاء بأذن الله 
الاسبوع القادم  
ومن يريد يسأل يضع سؤاله ومن فترة لفترة ادخل المنتدى واجيب عليه بأذن الله  
اقصد بالويكند 
تحياتي للجميع بدون أستثناء بلا حدوووووود

----------


## صاحب قرار

ابو مروان      0000   نقاط  معقول والا خايف من العين   ترا العين  ماتصيب الكترونيا وعن بعد

----------


## aBoRaMa

> ابو مروان 0000 نقاط معقول والا خايف من العين ترا العين ماتصيب الكترونيا وعن بعد

  
لا يقصد انه لم يجني ارباحه الى الان   :18:

----------


## fahed122

ابو مروووان  
ناقص رقم على اليمن   
امكن  رقم2او 1   
تأكد

----------


## aljooore

ما اغلق للان

----------


## aljooore

صح والا شو يابورموان كم

----------


## dany123456

اخي بقينا علي الكبيل للاسبوع القادم ..هل تنصحنا ان نبيع علي 1.6250 او معقول يخترق الي ما فوق 1.6250 خلاال الاسبوع القادم وشكراا لك فعلا.وموفق انشالله.

----------


## aBoRaMa

استأذنكم  
وقت الوناسة ابتدا عندي الان

----------


## dany123456

اخي بقينا علي الكبيل للاسبوع القادم ..هل تنصحنا ان نبيع علي 1.6250 او معقول يخترق الي ما فوق 1.6250 خلاال الاسبوع القادم وشكراا لك فعلا.وموفق انشالله.

----------


## aljooore

واغلق السوق انا عقودي كلها الستوب منطقة الدخول والهدف مفتوح تحسب للجاب الا  
عقدين باقين لي للمجنون بالسالب لاني مخذتهم من فوق والله كريم  
يرزقنا واياكم من حيث لا تحتسبون

----------


## aljameel

> استأذنكم  
> وقت الوناسة ابتدا عندي الان

 خذني معك تكفى

----------


## aljameel

شوفو لحلفت بالله فصدقووووو فلست مجبور على الحلف 
والله الذي لا اله الا هو  
ولانقطة اليوم 
قلت بفرغ نفسي لكم أمس واليوم واحاول اساعدكم بقدر المستطاع  
والله على ما اقول شهبد ولا ادور الا الاجر 
والله بتجيني رسائل جوال او على الخاص غصب عنك يالانسان تعمل المستحيل لمساعدتهم  
وابشركم واحد من الي ساعدتهم اليوم دبل الا 2%  
وواحد من الاخوان المشاركين معنا هنا مرسل لي ويدعو لي ويقول دبلت اليوم وفوقهم شوي 
والله شي يفرح القلب ويسعده والله يسعدكم ويرزقكم جميعا يارب العالمين

----------


## الكنق

> خذني معك تكفى

  احم احم 
رايحين للفوركس العائلي :Love:  :Loly:  :Inlove:   :A012:

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين ماشاء الله 135 
المجنون ماشاء الله 154.31 وشكله مو موقف ساحب 
الاسترالي ين ماشاء الله 76.35 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## aljameel

ابو راما مايبي يأخذني معه مارد معناه عنده شي خاص  
اهههههههههههههه

----------


## AUD_USD

*ابو مروان انا بايع الكيبل من 16100
ماتشوفله تصحيح ولا شاطح لفوق منذ الافتتاح 
ارجوك طمني ولاتجاملني*

----------


## aljameel

> *ابو مروان انا بايع الكيبل من 16100* *ماتشوفله تصحيح ولا شاطح لفوق منذ الافتتاح*  *ارجوك طمني ولاتجاملني*

 هو للامانه صاعد بس الافتتاح صعب الحكم فيه الان  
ممكن يفتح قاب فوق او تحت الله اعلم 
والله صعب الافتاء لاكن توقع قاب فوق لايتعدى 50 نقطة توقع ليس مبني على شي انما كمؤاشرات بتقول صاعد احتمال مايصيب التوقع 
والله الموفق

----------


## AUD_USD

> هو للامانه صاعد بس الافتتاح صعب الحكم فيه الان  
> ممكن يفتح قاب فوق او تحت الله اعلم 
> والله صعب الافتاء لاكن توقع قاب فوق لايتعدى 50 نقطة توقع ليس مبني على شي انما كمؤاشرات بتقول صاعد احتمال مايصيب التوقع 
> والله الموفق

 *شكرا اخي العزيز واللي كاتبه الله بيصير
الشرهه علي انا اللي اتعامل بهالزوج  لكن احبه ياناس* :Inlove:

----------


## mmhosny

> شوفو لحلفت بالله فصدقووووو فلست مجبور على الحلف 
> والله الذي لا اله الا هو  
> ولانقطة اليوم 
> قلت بفرغ نفسي لكم أمس واليوم واحاول اساعدكم بقدر المستطاع  
> والله على ما اقول شهبد ولا ادور الا الاجر 
> والله بتجيني رسائل جوال او على الخاص غصب عنك يالانسان تعمل المستحيل لمساعدتهم  
> وابشركم واحد من الي ساعدتهم اليوم دبل الا 2%  
> وواحد من الاخوان المشاركين معنا هنا مرسل لي ويدعو لي ويقول دبلت اليوم وفوقهم شوي 
> والله شي يفرح القلب ويسعده والله يسعدكم ويرزقكم جميعا يارب العالمين

   
الله يسعد قلبك يا شيخ و يفرحك دنيا و اخره...الحمد لله على المكسب. 
ليه طلب عندك...ما تتركنا زي الأسبوع الى قبله و ما ترهق نفسك زي امبارح و اول... 
عايزينك معانا من غير ما تزهق مننا و من غير ما نشتاق لتنويرك الموضوع. 
شكرا" و اسبوع مربح ان شاء الله. :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## الدولارجي

الله يعطيك على قد نيتك يا جميل ويرزقك الخلف الصالح على ما بذلته من اجل الاخوة لكن لا تنسى نفسك أيضا فلنفسك عليك حقا  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## بحريني88

السلام عليكم  
كيف حالكم يالغاليين

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  ركزو بالتوصية جيد الله يوفقكم فيه خير بأذن الله  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  95.32  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  اهداف الصعود بأذن الله  98.30  بشرط اختراق 97.25  الستوب  94.30  ممنوع تعديل الستوب مجرد يكسر الستوب بنقطة بندخل بيع   نراقب الافتتاح في حال فتح الي نزول بنراقب94.60 او قبلها منها متوقع الارتداد  فيتم الشراء واذا فتح على صعود بنراقب وندخل شراء   بأذن الله اذا توفقنا ووصلنا للهدف بندخل بيع من بعد مراقبه  انه ماواصل صعود   ونضع الستوب 99  مجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب للهاي   هدف النزول بأذن الله 92  والله يكتب لنا ولكم الرزق والتوفيق جميعا  فالتوصية واضحة ماتحتاج شرح اكثر المهم تحفظ بالمفظلة  متى تتحقق الاهداف الله اعلم  ممكن بيوم او خلال الاسبوع  فيها بأذن الله من 900لل 1000 نقطة  قولو يارب

----------


## نائل

السلام عليكم ،،، 
ان شاء الله تكون هذي الصفقة فاتحة خير علينا في الاسبوع القادم ،،، 
و تم حفظها في المفضلة ،،، 
تقبل مروري ،،

----------


## نائل

> انا قلت له خليك بمنطقتك عملت عليه دائرة  
> خلي الاخوان والاخوات يخلصو من قروب الباوند على شأن بياخذو منه كمان 
> مطيع سمع الكلام ههههههه

 
أخي الجميل الرجال جالس بوسط الدائرة مو قادر يتحرك و ترى حنا اليوم على أجازة  ،،، 
أعطي أمر بالإفراج عليه ،،، 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  135  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  ركزو جيد ممكن نستفيد منه صعود وهبوط بتوفيق الله  في منكم من دخل به من سعر 134.40 تقريبا  واحتفظ به و رفع الستوب المهم نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على صعود  نراقب هذه النقطة 135.60 وهي مهمه جدا اخترقها ولو بنقطة   بأذن الله اهدفنا   136.30  138.70  مالم يخترق 135.60 ممكن ندخل بيع   الستوب   135.60  الهدف بأذن الله  133.80  من الهدف 133.80  متوقع الارتداد ندخل شراء  الستوب   133  مجرد يصعد 50 نقطة وفوق  نرفع الستوب للو الذي عمله  والاهدف بأذن الله  136.60  138.70  والله الموفق  التوصية واضحة اقروها جيدا ونقطة 135.60 هي الفاصل مهمه  جدا   والله يرزقنا ويكتب لنا التوفيق جميعا

----------


## رشدي

مساء الخير يا ابو مروان 
ايه الجمال ده التوصيات اصبحت بالألوان (  :Icon26: احمر  :Eh S(7): وفوشيا  :Icon26: واخضر :Eh S(7):  ولبنى ) 
حاجة تفتح النفس هههههههههه

----------


## mmhosny

عندي سؤال يا باشا...لو اخترق 135.60 و عملنا امر شراء و رجع تاني تحت 135.60 يعني ضرب ستوب..نعمل ايه...(متى نقول انه اخترق بجد)

----------


## aljameel

> عندي سؤال يا باشا...لو اخترق 135.60 و عملنا امر شراء و رجع تاني تحت 135.60 يعني ضرب ستوب..نعمل ايه...(متى نقول انه اخترق بجد)

 ياحلو اقراء كويس 
135.60 اذا لم تخترق تكون ستوب للبيع 
اذا اخترقت انتهى دورها تكون ليست لها اهميه 
الستوب نفسه الذي قدمناه للناس الي محتفظين اليورو ين من يوم الجمعة 
من ارادالدخول به الاثنين بعد الاختراق يضع ستوب مناسب له على الاقل 50 نقطة

----------


## بحريني88

هلا والله بالجمييل 
كيف حالك ؟؟ وكيف حالكم يا شباب ؟؟ 
الله يوفقنه في هالتوصيات الجميله يالجميل انت

----------


## show me

الله يوفق الجميع أن شاء الله 
أسجل متابعتي

----------


## dealer1

بارك الله فيك اخ الجميل ع المجهود الكبير اللي بتقدمه لمساعدة الاخوان 
طبعا ان متابع من فتره بكل اعجاب وصمت توصياتك الرائعه والمدروسه 
وكل توصيه لازم افتح ع الشارت  
ما شاء الله ع التحليلل الرائع والاهداف المحققه دائما ان شاء الله 
والله يحفظك ويرزقك من اوسع ابوابه

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك اخ الجميل ع المجهود الكبير اللي بتقدمه لمساعدة الاخوان 
> طبعا ان متابع من فتره بكل اعجاب وصمت توصياتك الرائعه والمدروسه 
> وكل توصيه لازم افتح ع الشارت  
> ما شاء الله ع التحليلل الرائع والاهداف المحققه دائما ان شاء الله 
> والله يحفظك ويرزقك من اوسع ابوابه

 اخي  وأستاذي العزيز dealer1  مرورك وتشريفك شرف لي اعتز به وشهادتك اعتز بها اعتبرها وسام لي   وللمعلومية انا من المعجبين بك واقراء لك من مدة  تحياتي لك بلا حدود

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الخير يا ابو مروان 
> ايه الجمال ده التوصيات اصبحت بالألوان ( احمر وفوشيا واخضر ولبنى ) 
> حاجة تفتح النفس هههههههههه

 هلا بالغايب الحاضر 
الالوان اقصد لتحديد النقاط والالتقاط لمن يقراءها

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  ركزو بالتوصية جيد الله يوفقكم فيه خير بأذن الله  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  95.32  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  اهداف الصعود بأذن الله  98.30  بشرط اختراق 97.25  الستوب  94.30  ممنوع تعديل الستوب مجرد يكسر الستوب بنقطة بندخل بيع  نراقب الافتتاح في حال فتح الي نزول بنراقب94.60 او قبلها منها متوقع الارتداد  فيتم الشراء واذا فتح على صعود بنراقب وندخل شراء   بأذن الله اذا توفقنا ووصلنا للهدف بندخل بيع من بعد مراقبه انه ماواصل صعود   ونضع الستوب 99  مجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب للهاي   هدف النزول بأذن الله 92  والله يكتب لنا ولكم الرزق والتوفيق جميعا  فالتوصية واضحة ماتحتاج شرح اكثر المهم تحفظ بالمفظلة متى تتحقق الاهداف الله اعلم  ممكن بيوم او خلال الاسبوع  فيها بأذن الله من 900لل 1000 نقطة  قولو يارب

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  135  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  ركزو جيد ممكن نستفيد منه صعود وهبوط بتوفيق الله  في منكم من دخل به من سعر 134.40 تقريبا  واحتفظ به و رفع الستوب المهم نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على صعود  نراقب هذه النقطة 135.60 وهي مهمه جدا اخترقها ولو بنقطة   بأذن الله اهدفنا   136.30  138.70  مالم يخترق 135.60 ممكن ندخل بيع   الستوب   135.60  الهدف بأذن الله  133.80  من الهدف 133.80  متوقع الارتداد ندخل شراء  الستوب   133  مجرد يصعد 50 نقطة وفوق نرفع الستوب للو الذي عمله  والاهدف بأذن الله  136.60  138.70  والله الموفق  التوصية واضحة اقروها جيدا ونقطة 135.60 هي الفاصل مهمه جدا   والله يرزقنا ويكتب لنا التوفيق جميعا

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  135  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  ركزو جيد ممكن نستفيد منه صعود وهبوط بتوفيق الله  في منكم من دخل به من سعر 134.40 تقريبا  واحتفظ به و رفع الستوب المهم نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على صعود  نراقب هذه النقطة 135.60 وهي مهمه جدا اخترقها ولو بنقطة   بأذن الله اهدفنا   136.30  138.70  مالم يخترق 135.60 ممكن ندخل بيع   الستوب   135.60  الهدف بأذن الله  133.80  من الهدف 133.80  متوقع الارتداد ندخل شراء  الستوب   133  مجرد يصعد 50 نقطة وفوق نرفع الستوب للو الذي عمله  والاهدف بأذن الله  136.60  138.70  والله الموفق  التوصية واضحة اقروها جيدا ونقطة 135.60 هي الفاصل مهمه جدا   والله يرزقنا ويكتب لنا التوفيق جميعا

   هذا شارت من اخينا ابو راما يتوقع رأس وكتفين مقلوب هدف تحت  طبعا لليورو ين  بطمئنك ابو راما  عينك على 144 بأذن الله طبق التوصية وضع رجل على رجل  بأذن الله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا  http://www.zshare.net/image/607462992f38122f/

----------


## aBoRaMa

> هذا شارت من اخينا ابو راما يتوقع رأس وكتفين مقلوب هدف تحت  طبعا لليورو ين  بطمئنك ابو راما عينك على 144 بأذن الله طبق التوصية وضع رجل على رجل  بأذن الله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا  http://www.zshare.net/image/607462992f38122f/

  
خخخخخخخخ  بعني لازم تشرشحنا قدام الخلق يا ابو مروان 
على كل حال،،، أنا ذكرت بأن هذا سيناريو محتمل فقط إذا فشل الزوج في الاغلاق فوق 135.72 على فاصل الاربع ساعات،، أما لو أغلق  فوقها وتأكد الاختراق ،، قبإذن الله مايرده إلا 139
وأنا بصراحة افوت ربح ولا اتعلق تعليقة محترمة :Big Grin:

----------


## aBoRaMa

> ابو راما مايبي يأخذني معه مارد معناه عنده شي خاص  
> اهههههههههههههه

  
لا والله يا ابو مروان،،، ولكني طلعت مباشرة بعد ما كتبت مشاركتي ولا دريت عنك،،، وبعدين أنت لو تدري كم من الاميال بيني وبينك،، كان شطبت علي وعرفت إنه مافيه أمل اقابلك في القريب العاجل خخخخخ 
لي الشرف والله إني اتعرف عليك واصادقك

----------


## رشدي

> هلا بالغايب الحاضر 
> الالوان اقصد لتحديد النقاط والالتقاط لمن يقراءها

  
مجهود رائع جدا يا عمى بارك الله فيك 
ولا استطيع الغياب عن اخى الكبير ومعلمنا الفاضل

----------


## dany123456

اخي ماذا عن gbp/usd انشاالله حيكمل صعود؟

----------


## raed2011

لا اعتقد ان اليورو ين مهيا للصعود اكثر هذا من ناحية وباعتقادي ووجهة نظري الشخصية مات زال الين يستهدف 63-67 يعني لسه قدامة مسيرة طويلة لتحت طبعا الين الان مصور بين 101 و 93.75 هن الي راحن يحسمن الامور.
انا بالنسبة لليورو والباوند فيجب ان نستعد للتصحيح القاسي  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ماذا عن gbp/usd انشاالله حيكمل صعود؟

   بأذن الله اخي لل 1.6260  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> لا اعتقد ان اليورو ين مهيا للصعود اكثر هذا من ناحية وباعتقادي ووجهة نظري الشخصية مات زال الين يستهدف 63-67 يعني لسه قدامة مسيرة طويلة لتحت طبعا الين الان مصور بين 101 و 93.75 هن الي راحن يحسمن الامور.
> انا بالنسبة لليورو والباوند فيجب ان نستعد للتصحيح القاسي والله اعلم

 اخي مافهمت شي منك 
تحياتي لك

----------


## raed2011

> اخي مافهمت شي منك 
> تحياتي لك

  الين للبيع وليس للشراء والاهداف بعيدة جدا يصبح الين للشراء باغلاق شهري فوق 101 وما عدا ذلك فهو نحو 63 ين للدولار الواحد
العملات وصلت مراحل تشبع واعتقد الموجة الصعودية شبه اقتربت من النهاية والتصحيح قد يكون قاسي على اليورو خصوصا والباوند

----------


## aljameel

> الين للبيع وليس للشراء والاهداف بعيدة جدا يصبح الين للشراء باغلاق شهري فوق 101 وما عدا ذلك فهو نحو 63 ين للدولار الواحد
> العملات وصلت مراحل تشبع واعتقد الموجة الصعودية شبه اقتربت من النهاية والتصحيح قد يكون قاسي على اليورو خصوصا والباوند

 طبعا اخي الين للبيع  
اذا صعد اليورو ين معناه نحن بنبيع الين وبنشتري يورو 
اما 63 فأنت يااخي تبي تخرب العالم كذا  
63 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mohammed Omer Taha

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الدولار ين  ركزو بالتوصية جيد الله يوفقكم فيه خير بأذن الله  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  95.32  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  اهداف الصعود بأذن الله  98.30  بشرط اختراق 97.25  الستوب  94.30  ممنوع تعديل الستوب مجرد يكسر الستوب بنقطة بندخل بيع  نراقب الافتتاح في حال فتح الي نزول بنراقب94.60 او قبلها منها متوقع الارتداد  فيتم الشراء واذا فتح على صعود بنراقب وندخل شراء   بأذن الله اذا توفقنا ووصلنا للهدف بندخل بيع من بعد مراقبه انه ماواصل صعود   ونضع الستوب 99  مجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب للهاي   هدف النزول بأذن الله 92  والله يكتب لنا ولكم الرزق والتوفيق جميعا  فالتوصية واضحة ماتحتاج شرح اكثر المهم تحفظ بالمفظلة متى تتحقق الاهداف الله اعلم  ممكن بيوم او خلال الاسبوع  فيها بأذن الله من 900لل 1000 نقطة  قولو يارب

 يعطيك العافية يا الجميل, أنا قريت الموضوع من البداية ما قصرت والله يا الجميل, الله يزيدك علم ك .... دي أول مشاركة لي في الموقع لسة مشترك أمس  :Regular Smile:  
أريد أفتح حساب تجريبي عشان أتابع توصياتكم و أتدرب لأني مبتدئ بس مش عارف أفتح من أي شركة  :016:  أرجو الإفادة !!!!

----------


## raed2011

> طبعا اخي الين للبيع  
> اذا صعد اليورو ين معناه نحن بنبيع الين وبنشتري يورو 
> اما 63 فأنت يااخي تبي تخرب العالم كذا  
> 63 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

  هههههههه
حلوة اخرب العالم ما هو خربان يا اخي لو خربانه كمان شوي مو مشكلة
على كل هذا الهدف انا اعلنت عنه منذ كان الين 110 وكان الهدف 84 ووصل الين 87 اعتقد موجة الين القادمة ستكون عنيفة وهي الاخيرة قبل البدء بتكوين تريند صاعد والله اعلم.
كنا نقول العالم بخرب اذا الين كسر 100 وكسرها ومو راضي يطلع فوقها فعادي يصل 63 .
اما اليورو فاعتقد ان صعوده صعب نوعا ما ممكن يصل 1.45 لكن ما اظن يبعد اكثر من هيك.
واذا ببنظر للملكي نجد انه كسر تريند قوي واغلاقه الشهري سلبي جدا واهداف بعيدة بدات تلوح بالافق وهذا له اكثر من خيارا:
1-هبوط عنيف لليورو يقابله هبوط عادي للباوند او ثبات
2- صعود اليورو ولكن صعود الباوند بقوة كبيرة
شخصيا ارشح هبوط اليورو بعنف واستهدافه للرقم 1.16 والله اعلم
وعلى كل احنا مع الشاشة باي وسيل وين ما بدها تروح  ومستعدين طالما ستوباتنا موجودة لتغيير الاتجاه.

----------


## dany123456

اخي ماذا عن eur/usd

----------


## alaapl2002

> هههههههه
> حلوة اخرب العالم ما هو خربان يا اخي لو خربانه كمان شوي مو مشكلة
> على كل هذا الهدف انا اعلنت عنه منذ كان الين 110 وكان الهدف 84 ووصل الين 87 اعتقد موجة الين القادمة ستكون عنيفة وهي الاخيرة قبل البدء بتكوين تريند صاعد والله اعلم.
> كنا نقول العالم بخرب اذا الين كسر 100 وكسرها ومو راضي يطلع فوقها فعادي يصل 63 .
> اما اليورو فاعتقد ان صعوده صعب نوعا ما ممكن يصل 1.45 لكن ما اظن يبعد اكثر من هيك.
> واذا ببنظر للملكي نجد انه كسر تريند قوي واغلاقه الشهري سلبي جدا واهداف بعيدة بدات تلوح بالافق وهذا له اكثر من خيارا:
> 1-هبوط عنيف لليورو يقابله هبوط عادي للباوند او ثبات
> 2- صعود اليورو ولكن صعود الباوند بقوة كبيرة
> شخصيا ارشح هبوط اليورو بعنف واستهدافه للرقم 1.16 والله اعلم
> وعلى كل احنا مع الشاشة باي وسيل وين ما بدها تروح  ومستعدين طالما ستوباتنا موجودة لتغيير الاتجاه.

 اخي انت تقول ان اليورو دولار راح يصل 1.16 
ولكن السؤال هو ان هذا الحدث متى يمكن حصوله في اي مجال زمني (يعني اسبوع او شهر او سنة)  :Ohmy:

----------


## aljameel

> هههههههه
> حلوة اخرب العالم ما هو خربان يا اخي لو خربانه كمان شوي مو مشكلة
> على كل هذا الهدف انا اعلنت عنه منذ كان الين 110 وكان الهدف 84 ووصل الين 87 اعتقد موجة الين القادمة ستكون عنيفة وهي الاخيرة قبل البدء بتكوين تريند صاعد والله اعلم.
> كنا نقول العالم بخرب اذا الين كسر 100 وكسرها ومو راضي يطلع فوقها فعادي يصل 63 .
> اما اليورو فاعتقد ان صعوده صعب نوعا ما ممكن يصل 1.45 لكن ما اظن يبعد اكثر من هيك.
> واذا ببنظر للملكي نجد انه كسر تريند قوي واغلاقه الشهري سلبي جدا واهداف بعيدة بدات تلوح بالافق وهذا له اكثر من خيارا:
> 1-هبوط عنيف لليورو يقابله هبوط عادي للباوند او ثبات
> 2- صعود اليورو ولكن صعود الباوند بقوة كبيرة
> شخصيا ارشح هبوط اليورو بعنف واستهدافه للرقم 1.16 والله اعلم
> وعلى كل احنا مع الشاشة باي وسيل وين ما بدها تروح ومستعدين طالما ستوباتنا موجودة لتغيير الاتجاه.

 انت بتخرب بيت امريكا واروبا واليابان  ومعهم الخليج العربي وانا معهم 
على ايش بنيت ارقامك ارفق شارت يوضح كلامك نبي دليل واضح 
اقولك انا ابيع على مسؤليتك تقولي اوكي اول مايفتح التداول ابيع 
في منطق ولا منطق 
بالعقل نحسبها 1+1 = 2 
انت بتقول 1+1= 3 انقولك يمين يسار يارجال تصر على 3 
كيف لقنعك وكيف تقنعني  
انا يقنعني شاااااااااااااااااارت موضح

----------


## aljameel

> اخي انت تقول ان اليورو دولار راح يصل 1.16 
> ولكن السؤال هو ان هذا الحدث متى يمكن حصوله في اي مجال زمني (يعني اسبوع او شهر او سنة)

 عام 2011

----------


## علي موسى فوركس

تسجيا متابعة

----------


## khaled.gad

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  ركزو بالتوصية جيد الله يوفقكم فيه خير بأذن الله  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  95.32  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  اهداف الصعود بأذن الله  98.30  بشرط اختراق 97.25  الستوب  94.30  ممنوع تعديل الستوب مجرد يكسر الستوب بنقطة بندخل بيع   نراقب الافتتاح في حال فتح الي نزول بنراقب94.60 او قبلها منها متوقع الارتداد  فيتم الشراء واذا فتح على صعود بنراقب وندخل شراء   بأذن الله اذا توفقنا ووصلنا للهدف بندخل بيع من بعد مراقبه  انه ماواصل صعود   ونضع الستوب 99  مجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب للهاي   هدف النزول بأذن الله 92  والله يكتب لنا ولكم الرزق والتوفيق جميعا  فالتوصية واضحة ماتحتاج شرح اكثر المهم تحفظ بالمفظلة  متى تتحقق الاهداف الله اعلم  ممكن بيوم او خلال الاسبوع  فيها بأذن الله من 900لل 1000 نقطة  قولو يارب

   تسجيل متابعه والله ولى التوفيق

----------


## alaapl2002

ابو مروان انا عندي مشكلة بخصوص مؤشرات العملة
بالنسبة لليورو ين
على حسب شركة instaforex 134.90
وهلى حسب شركة fxopen 135.17
وعلى حسب شركة ifcmarket 134.71 
ولا ادري من هو الصحيح لانه التوصية الي وضعتها تقول انه اليورو ين اغلق يوم الجمعة على 135.00 
خاصة وانه 135.60 هي نقطة حساسة كما اشرت وخايف نوصلها وعندي على البرنامج مش واصلها علما اني شغال  على instaforex 
ويعطيك العافية وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## silverhawk145

> شوفو لحلفت بالله فصدقووووو فلست مجبور على الحلف 
> والله الذي لا اله الا هو  
> ولانقطة اليوم 
> قلت بفرغ نفسي لكم أمس واليوم واحاول اساعدكم بقدر المستطاع  
> والله على ما اقول شهبد ولا ادور الا الاجر 
> والله بتجيني رسائل جوال او على الخاص غصب عنك يالانسان تعمل المستحيل لمساعدتهم  
> وابشركم واحد من الي ساعدتهم اليوم دبل الا 2%  
> وواحد من الاخوان المشاركين معنا هنا مرسل لي ويدعو لي ويقول دبلت اليوم وفوقهم شوي 
> والله شي يفرح القلب ويسعده والله يسعدكم ويرزقكم جميعا يارب العالمين

 
طبعااااااا دى مش حاجة غريبة  عنك اخى الجميل  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
وبجد حضرتك  بتحرجنا باحترامك وادبك وذوقك :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  
شكرااااا على مساعدتك لنا وجزاك الله خيراااااااا   :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## raed2011

ما ورد هو وجهة نظر شخصية وما سيرد
اولا اليورو خلال صعوده بالاعوام السابقة صعد عبر موجة خماسية انهاها عند قمته التاريخية وبدا من هناك التصحيح  ثلاثي الموجات وانهى الموجة الاولى من التصحيح وبدا بالموجة الثانية التي باتت على وشك الانتهاء حيث سيليها موجة هابطة واخيرة ليكون اليورو اكمل دورته. 
هذا على الفريم الشهري وبكل بساطة وبغض النظر عن طريقة التحرك وطريقة تحقيق الاهداف الا ان اليورو سيعود للهبوط مجددا. 
بالنسبة لقضية تخرب الدنيا هذا عادي جدا وما فيش اسمه تخرب الدنيا بل هنالك شيء اسمه لا يوجد رقم في شاشة العملات غير وارد او انه سيسبب دمار او خراب. 
ننظر لفائدة الدولار وفائدة اليورو وسنعلم جيدا ان فرق الفائدة في صالح الدولار. 
النقطة الاهم والمؤثرة بشكل كبير اسواق الاسهم التي ربما بل اكاد جازما ان اهدافها للاسفل ما زالت لم تتحقق كامله.وهبوط الاسهم الاوروبية والامريكية سيتواصل رغم المكاسب المحققة خلال الفترة الماضية. 
ربما ما اتحدث فيه يحتاج لوقت طويل لتحقيقة لكن اعتقد ان اليورو لن يبتعد  كثيرا للاعلى من حيث هو موجود بل سيرتد. 
لن تنتهي الازمة العالمية باجراءات وقائية خلال اربع او خمس شهور هي تحتاج لثلاث سنوات على الاقل.
لن اقول لك رايي صحيح ولن اقول بيع يورو واشتري دولار لكن هذه مشاركة للتاريخ  ولندع التاريخ يتكلم.
ارجو ان تقبل وجهة نظري برحابة صدر ونبقى اخوان باذن الله.

----------


## قليل الحظ

أخونا الجميل عافاك الله من كل شر وسدد خطاك لكل خير أريد اسألك ما هي نظرتك للمجنون للأسبوع القادم وجازاك الله كل خير ودائما مشكوووووووووور على جهدك الطيب

----------


## فوركس المغرب

> أخونا الجميل عافاك الله من كل شر وسدد خطاك لكل خير أريد اسألك ما هي نظرتك للمجنون للأسبوع القادم وجازاك الله كل خير ودائما مشكوووووووووور على جهدك الطيب

 السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
في حالة اختراق نقطة 153.40
المجنون في طريقه الى 152.35 كهدف اول و 150.70 كهدف ثاني لانها تمثل نقطة مقاومة قوية و ارتد منها مرتين اقلها 100 نقطة
و الله اعلم
و بانتظار التاكيد من اخونا الجميل او التصحيح لو كنت خاطئ

----------


## rare43

السلام عليكم جميعاً  
اخوي الجميل ماهي توصيتك على الكيبل ؟؟؟!!! لو كان في جاب هل نشتري والهدف 1.6250 او لا ؟؟؟

----------


## mmhosny

أخي الجميل....ابو مروان. 
ارجوك ان تستمر بفضل الله فنحن معك...بخساره معك قبل المكسب و ذلك لكرم اخلاقك و حسك المرهف و المشتاق لمساعدة اخوانك. 
خذها من اخوك المسكين الفقير الى الله اللى الدنيا لففته وورته كتير و اللى خبرته اكيد اقل من خبرتك بكتير (و الله يا اخي سعة الصدر غير مطلوبه في بعض الأحيان خصوصا مع استخدامها مع اشخاص اصحاب نوايا ميباينه).. 
سدد الله خطاك و كفاك الله و كفانا شر الخساره....و كفايه بس اسمك الجميل اللى يبعث السعاده في النفس. 
(عجبني اوي الأخ ماجد في تعامله نع بعض الشخصيات في موضوعه)  
 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  " ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد " صدق الله العظيم  
ق الآية 18  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## aljameel

> ما ورد هو وجهة نظر شخصية وما سيرد
> اولا اليورو خلال صعوده بالاعوام السابقة صعد عبر موجة خماسية انهاها عند قمته التاريخية وبدا من هناك التصحيح ثلاثي الموجات وانهى الموجة الاولى من التصحيح وبدا بالموجة الثانية التي باتت على وشك الانتهاء حيث سيليها موجة هابطة واخيرة ليكون اليورو اكمل دورته. 
> هذا على الفريم الشهري وبكل بساطة وبغض النظر عن طريقة التحرك وطريقة تحقيق الاهداف الا ان اليورو سيعود للهبوط مجددا. 
> بالنسبة لقضية تخرب الدنيا هذا عادي جدا وما فيش اسمه تخرب الدنيا بل هنالك شيء اسمه لا يوجد رقم في شاشة العملات غير وارد او انه سيسبب دمار او خراب. 
> ننظر لفائدة الدولار وفائدة اليورو وسنعلم جيدا ان فرق الفائدة في صالح الدولار. 
> النقطة الاهم والمؤثرة بشكل كبير اسواق الاسهم التي ربما بل اكاد جازما ان اهدافها للاسفل ما زالت لم تتحقق كامله.وهبوط الاسهم الاوروبية والامريكية سيتواصل رغم المكاسب المحققة خلال الفترة الماضية. 
> ربما ما اتحدث فيه يحتاج لوقت طويل لتحقيقة لكن اعتقد ان اليورو لن يبتعد كثيرا للاعلى من حيث هو موجود بل سيرتد. 
> لن تنتهي الازمة العالمية باجراءات وقائية خلال اربع او خمس شهور هي تحتاج لثلاث سنوات على الاقل.
> لن اقول لك رايي صحيح ولن اقول بيع يورو واشتري دولار لكن هذه مشاركة للتاريخ ولندع التاريخ يتكلم.
> ارجو ان تقبل وجهة نظري برحابة صدر ونبقى اخوان باذن الله.

 اخي احترم وجهة نظرك وكشارت شهري احترمه 
خليني اقولك نحن مضاربين وليس مستثمرين 
اذا بنشتغل على الشهري او الاسبوعي لا مااشتغلنا ولاعمري حللت او اعتمدت على الشهري او الاسبوعي  حتى الديلي الا اذا احترت ارجع للديلي  
افضل فريم تتعامل معه  4 ساعات اولا ثم الساعة  
وها انا اقولك  والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.3790 فالمجال مفتوح له لل 1.5000 
انا من البداية وصيت علية من 1.3440 وتوقعت الارتداد منها وحددت هدفه 1.4150 
والحمد لله نزل لل 1.4412 وارتد وهاهو يصل هدفه 
ورجعت وصيت عليه يوم الخميس وحددت نقطة ارتداد 1.3790 والحمد لله ارتد منها وحددت اهدافه من ضمنها 1.4180 و 1.4270 و 1.4400 وقلت المجال مفتوح له لل 1.5000
متى يصلها الله اعلم ولازلت اقول مالم يكسر 1.3790 فهذه اهدافه  بأذن الله 
وبالنهاية صاعد او هابط فنحن معه ان كان شراء او بيع بنستفيد منه بأذن الله وتوفيقه 
هذه عمله وليست اسهم وين مابيروح معه 
والله الموفق 
تحياتي لك ولمشاركتك

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل....ابو مروان. 
> ارجوك ان تستمر بفضل الله فنحن معك...بخساره معك قبل المكسب و ذلك لكرم اخلاقك و حسك المرهف و المشتاق لمساعدة اخوانك. 
> خذها من اخوك المسكين الفقير الى الله اللى الدنيا لففته وورته كتير و اللى خبرته اكيد اقل من خبرتك بكتير (و الله يا اخي سعة الصدر غير مطلوبه في بعض الأحيان خصوصا مع استخدامها مع اشخاص اصحاب نوايا ميباينه).. 
> سدد الله خطاك و كفاك الله و كفانا شر الخساره....و كفايه بس اسمك الجميل اللى يبعث السعاده في النفس. 
> (عجبني اوي الأخ ماجد في تعامله نع بعض الشخصيات في موضوعه)  
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد " صدق الله العظيم  
> ق الآية 18  
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان انا عندي مشكلة بخصوص مؤشرات العملة
> بالنسبة لليورو ين
> على حسب شركة instaforex 134.90
> وهلى حسب شركة fxopen 135.17
> وعلى حسب شركة ifcmarket 134.71 
> ولا ادري من هو الصحيح لانه التوصية الي وضعتها تقول انه اليورو ين اغلق يوم الجمعة على 135.00 
> خاصة وانه 135.60 هي نقطة حساسة كما اشرت وخايف نوصلها وعندي على البرنامج مش واصلها علما اني شغال على instaforex 
> ويعطيك العافية وجزاك الله خيرا

 بالضبط اغلق على 134.99 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> طبعااااااا دى مش حاجة غريبة عنك اخى الجميل 
> وبجد حضرتك بتحرجنا باحترامك وادبك وذوقك 
> شكرااااا على مساعدتك لنا وجزاك الله خيراااااااا

  
لاشكر على واجب

----------


## بحريني88

هلا والله بالغالي الجميييل  
كيييف حااالك  
والله خسرنه ربحنه احنه في النهايه كسبنه شخص السعوديه بكبرهه تفتخر فيه.. مابالك احنا  
اقووول دوووووووووس دربك خضر والله وياااك وحنه وراااك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو كندي  السعر الحالي  1.5446  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  سنراقب الافتتاح وبنحاول بيعه من اعلى  والستوب ضع الستوب المناسب لك من 30 لل 50 نقطة  الهدف بأذن الله  1.5200  والله الموفق

----------


## بحريني88

السعر اغلاق الجمعة134.77  يالغالي هذا هوه سعر الاغلاق عندي في fxsol   وفي الميتاتريدر4 اغلق على 134.69  اممم فهل هذا عادي ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

وهذه صورة لا احد البرامج بيقول اغلاق 134.96

----------


## بحريني88

ولاااا يهمك يالغالي احنه معاك .. اي سعر ماعندنه مشكله  
انه نقلت توصلاتك  على الثلاث الازواج على الوورد عشان احتفظ فيهم ;) 
يالغالي وبالنسبه لليورو ين و الدولار ين تنصحني امته ادخل فيهم لان الاسبوع الماضي لم ادخل فيهم وانتظرت ؟؟ 
ولا تفضل الانتظار ؟؟

----------


## moha20000

بارك الله فيك
انا جديد بس قرات الردود وواضح الثناء وهذا الثناء لم ياتي عبث فانشاء الله سوف اكون متابع معكم وسابدا معكم بتوصية اليورو كندي اتمنى يكون وجودي معكم فال خير على عكس المعتاد فالمعتاد اني لمن ادخل بشي يخسر اتمنى ماكون سبب خسارتكم واتمنى قبولي معكم
وشكرا

----------


## الدولارجي

سيفتح السوق بعد ساعات معدودة يااااااارب يكون اليورو نازل 1000 نقطة بيكون يوم سعدي ولو طالع 1000 نقطة بيكون يوم نطتي من الشباك ...... الله يستر\ 
جعل الله شاشاتكم كلها خضرا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  ركزو بالتوصية جيد الله يوفقكم فيه خير بأذن الله  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  95.32  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  اهداف الصعود بأذن الله  98.30  بشرط اختراق 97.25  الستوب  94.30  ممنوع تعديل الستوب مجرد يكسر الستوب بنقطة بندخل بيع  نراقب الافتتاح في حال فتح الي نزول بنراقب94.60 او قبلها منها متوقع الارتداد  فيتم الشراء واذا فتح على صعود بنراقب وندخل شراء   بأذن الله اذا توفقنا ووصلنا للهدف بندخل بيع من بعد مراقبه انه ماواصل صعود   ونضع الستوب 99  مجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب للهاي   هدف النزول بأذن الله 92  والله يكتب لنا ولكم الرزق والتوفيق جميعا  فالتوصية واضحة ماتحتاج شرح اكثر المهم تحفظ بالمفظلة متى تتحقق الاهداف الله اعلم  ممكن بيوم او خلال الاسبوع  فيها بأذن الله من 900لل 1000 نقطة  قولو يارب

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  135  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  ركزو جيد ممكن نستفيد منه صعود وهبوط بتوفيق الله  في منكم من دخل به من سعر 134.40 تقريبا  واحتفظ به و رفع الستوب المهم نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على صعود  نراقب هذه النقطة 135.60 وهي مهمه جدا اخترقها ولو بنقطة   بأذن الله اهدفنا   136.30  138.70  مالم يخترق 135.60 ممكن ندخل بيع   الستوب   135.60  الهدف بأذن الله  133.80  من الهدف 133.80  متوقع الارتداد ندخل شراء  الستوب   133  مجرد يصعد 50 نقطة وفوق نرفع الستوب للو الذي عمله  والاهدف بأذن الله  136.60  138.70  والله الموفق  التوصية واضحة اقروها جيدا ونقطة 135.60 هي الفاصل مهمه جدا   والله يرزقنا ويكتب لنا التوفيق جميعا

 للمشاااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## الدولارجي

شكرا أخي جميل على التذكير

----------


## بحريني88

الله يوووفق الكل ان شاء الله  
وان شاء الله هالاسبووع يكوون اسبووع خيالي D:

----------


## rare43

السلام عليكم اخي الجميل... السوق فتح عندي على جاب مرتفع والسعر عندي 1.6198 هل تنصح بالشراء من هذا السعر (الكيبل) ؟؟؟!!! لاني صكرت الصفقه اللي طافت بسبب الجاب والحساب لا يتحمل !!!! 
اسف على الازعاج !!!  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم  الاغلاق ليوم الجمعه 154.30  لو فتح على صعود  المهم من معه من يوم الجمعه يراقب 155.30 لو واصل خليكم فيه نراقب وسأحدد بأذن الله هدفه  ولو فتح على نزول   بنراقب نقطة 152.50 تقريبا + - متوق الارتداد لو واصل نزول يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عنه  لو ارتد بندخل شراء والستوب 151.55  مجرد يرتفع بنرفع الستوب للو الذي عمله اليوم  هدفنا بأذن الله 157.50   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي الجميل... السوق فتح عندي على جاب مرتفع والسعر عندي 1.6198 هل تنصح بالشراء من هذا السعر (الكيبل) ؟؟؟!!! لاني صكرت الصفقه اللي طافت بسبب الجاب والحساب لا يتحمل !!!!  اسف على الازعاج !!!

 اخي هدفه بأذن الله 1.4260 
صعب اقولك ادخل انا ماامامي شي احكم عليه

----------


## aljameel

لو فتح على صعود 
من معه الكيبل من يوم الجمعه يجني ربحه عند 1.6250 لل 1.6260 
ولو واصل صعود خليكم فيه 
لو جنينا ربحنا ننتظر  
وأن شاء الله بنشوف فرصة اخرى وندخل فيها ان كان شراء او بيع 
والله الموفق

----------


## بدران88

> اخي هدفه بأذن الله 1.4260 
> صعب اقولك ادخل انا ماامامي شي احكم عليه

 السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم هل تقصد هدف الباوند *1.4260*  :Hands:  ؟

----------


## MR_ADEL

> اخي هدفه بأذن الله 1.4260 
> صعب اقولك ادخل انا ماامامي شي احكم عليه

   ?????????? :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## fahed122

بسم الله توكلنا على الله  
اللهم انا نسئلك انت تبسط لنا في سعينا  وترزقنا رزقنا كثيراً مباركاً 
اللهم انا نسئلك  العون والسداد 
اللهم انا نسئلك انت تعيننا  ووترحمنا  وتغفرلنا  
اللهم انا  نسئلك  ان توسع علينا   في رزقنا   
اللهم يا حي ياقيوم 
يارحمن يارحيم
يا قوي ياعزيز 
يارب العالمين       
ان شاء الله يكون اسبوع حافل بالارباح   
وشهر  خير وفلاح 
يارب العالمين

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي الكريم هل تقصد هدف الباوند *1.4260*  ؟

  

> ??????????

 ماشاء الله متابعين  
أسف اخواني اكيد اقصد 1.6260

----------


## ابن كركوك

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز شنو رأيك لو ادخل بعملية شراء في اليورو دولار وهو سعره الحالي 1.4147
فأنا اتوقع نزوله شنو رأيك استاذي العزيز
وشكرا لك

----------


## الدولارجي

> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز شنو رأيك لو ادخل بعملية شراء في اليورو دولار وهو سعره الحالي 1.4147
> فأنا اتوقع نزوله شنو رأيك استاذي العزيز
> وشكرا لك

 أخي لو تتوقع نزوله ما تشتري بيع   
بالتوفيق أخي  :Asvc:

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز شنو رأيك لو ادخل بعملية شراء في اليورو دولار وهو سعره الحالي 1.4147
> فأنا اتوقع نزوله شنو رأيك استاذي العزيز
> وشكرا لك

 انا لم اقل شراء انا حددت اهدافه البعيدة لو كنت داخل من 1.3790 اقولك خليك فيه 
الان اخي افضل الانتظار بنشوف نقطة جيدة وبندخل  
انا سبقت قلت هدفه 1.4150 وبعدها حددت هدف اخر 1.4180 
لا تستعجل

----------


## saud33

السلام عليكم 
الله يمسيكم بالخير جميعا واسبوع موفق ان شاء الله 
ابو مروان بالنسبه لليورو استرالي وش رايك فيه انا محتفظ فيه الا اللحين طبعا بيع 
ومحقق معه 110 نقاط  ولله الحمد فيه جديد بالنسبه له او على اهدافنا

----------


## الدولارجي

أخي جميل هل اليورو راح يرتفع أما راح ينزل أنا عندي مداولة فاتحها من يوم الجمعة بقيمة 1.0 والخسارة 494.90 الآن لانه الى الآن ما فتح عندي وأنا اشتري عند 1.4111 والآن موقف عند 1.4157  
والآخ ابن كركوك يقول 1.4147 اذن نازل 10 نفاط ب100 دولار يعني الخسارة 394 ل تنصح بايقاف الخسارة أم المتابعة احتمال ينزل  
منتظرك وبارك الله فيك

----------


## MR_ADEL

> ماشاء الله متابعين  
> أسف اخواني اكيد اقصد 1.6260

   :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## aljameel

> أخي لو تتوقع نزوله ما تشتري بيع   
> بالتوفيق أخي

  
مافهمت عليك انتظر بنشوف بعد الافتتاح

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> الله يمسيكم بالخير جميعا واسبوع موفق ان شاء الله 
> ابو مروان بالنسبه لليورو استرالي وش رايك فيه انا محتفظ فيه الا اللحين طبعا بيع 
> ومحقق معه 110 نقاط فيه جديد بالنسبه له او على اهدافنا

 خليك فيه للاهداف بأذن الله  
فكر بغيره

----------


## الدولارجي

> مافهمت عليك انتظر بنشوف بعد الافتتاح

 الرد لابن الكركوك 
شكرا لك أخي  :Wink Smile:

----------


## aljameel

> أخي جميل هل اليورو راح يرتفع أما راح ينزل أنا عندي مداولة فاتحها من يوم الجمعة بقيمة 1.0 والخسارة 494.90 الآن لانه الى الآن ما فتح عندي وأنا اشتري عند 1.4111 والآن موقف عند 1.4157  
> والآخ ابن كركوك يقول 1.4147 اذن نازل 10 نفاط ب100 دولار يعني الخسارة 394 ل تنصح بايقاف الخسارة أم المتابعة احتمال ينزل  
> منتظرك وبارك الله فيك

 اتوقع مايرتفع كثير لو عنده نيت صعود 
راقب 1.4180 لل 200  اتوقع انه من عندها ينزل والله اعلم 
اخي قلت لك من يوم الجمعه وكان سعره 4130 اغلق ليش مااغلقت الله يهديك 
الله يعينك تراقب والله كريم

----------


## Abo Maged

السلام عليكم علي جميع الحضور وتحية خاصة للمعلم والأستاذ الكبير أبومروان وأسبوع موفق بأذن الله

----------


## الدولارجي

> اتوقع مايرتفع كثير لو عنده نيت صعود 
> راقب 1.4180 لل 200  اتوقع انه من عندها ينزل والله اعلم 
> اخي قلت لك من يوم الجمعه وكان سعره 4130 اغلق ليش مااغلقت الله يهديك 
> الله يعينك تراقب والله كريم

 والله يا أخي انته ورده ومحترم الله يحميك لشبابك 
بصراحة انا هذا اول اسبوع لي والحمدلله ما خسرت الى 1 دولار بالاضافة لخسارات يوم الجمعة المتلاحقة 
وما حبيت اخسر واتوقعت ينزل وفعلا نزل 3 درجات كنت ربحان 30 دولار بس طمعت بأكثر وفجأة ارتفع الى 1.4157 والله الموفق  
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم علي جميع الحضور وتحية خاصة للمعلم والأستاذ الكبير أبومروان وأسبوع موفق بأذن الله

  
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هلا اخي ابوماجد

----------


## dany123456

هل أبيع eur-can و اشتري usd-jpy الأن

----------


## الدولارجي

افتتح السوق أخي ما رأيك الخسارة 304.90 ما رأيك هل اوقفها أم لا ؟؟؟  
منتظرك   
أوروروريش

----------


## بحريني88

قووه الجمييل 
كيف حالك ؟؟؟ حاليا شنو اللي المفروض نراقبه ؟؟

----------


## ابو راجي

اخ دولارجي السوق فتح عندك

----------


## aljameel

يااخوان شوفو التوصيات بالصفحات الخلفيه ارجعو لها ايش مكتوب فيها

----------


## الدولارجي

> اخ دولارجي السوق فتح عندك

 نعم أخي الغالي قلي شو بدك تعرف وانا تحت امرك  :Wink Smile:

----------


## ابو راجي

الدولار ين كم

----------


## aljameel

> افتتح السوق أخي ما رأيك الخسارة 304.90 ما رأيك هل اوقفها أم لا ؟؟؟  
> منتظرك   
> أوروروريش

 انتظر شوي السوق صعب الحكم عليه الان  
هاهو بينزل راقبه ممكن يواصل نزول لااعرف راقب واحكم 
انا اليورو دولار لم اوصي عليه لاشراء ولا بيع

----------


## fahed122

ماشوف الاسعار بشرووو كم الكيبل

----------


## saud33

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو كندي  السعر الحالي  1.5446  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  سنراقب الافتتاح وبنحاول بيعه من اعلى  والستوب ضع الستوب المناسب لك من 30 لل 50 نقطة  الهدف بأذن الله  1.5200   والله الموفق

     

> المجنون والله اعلم  الاغلاق ليوم الجمعه 154.30  لو فتح على صعود  المهم من معه من يوم الجمعه يراقب 155.30 لو واصل خليكم فيه نراقب وسأحدد بأذن الله هدفه  ولو فتح على نزول   بنراقب نقطة 152.50 تقريبا + - متوق الارتداد لو واصل نزول يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عنه  لو ارتد بندخل شراء والستوب 151.55  مجرد يرتفع بنرفع الستوب للو الذي عمله اليوم  هدفنا بأذن الله 157.50    والله الموفق

    

> لو فتح على صعود 
> من معه الكيبل من يوم الجمعه يجني ربحه عند 1.6250 لل 1.6260 
> ولو واصل صعود خليكم فيه 
> لو جنينا ربحنا ننتظر  
> وأن شاء الله بنشوف فرصة اخرى وندخل فيها ان كان شراء او بيع 
> والله الموفق

----------


## fahed122

الان فتح  السوق

----------


## بحريني88

> يااخوان شوفو التوصيات بالصفحات الخلفيه ارجعو لها ايش مكتوب فيها

 سامحنه يالغالي :Eh S(7):  
بس خبرك السوق توه فاتح وتلخبطت

----------


## الدولارجي

> الدولار ين كم

 95.16 يا رب تكون اللي تريدها  :AA:

----------


## الدولارجي

> ماشوف الاسعار بشرووو كم الكيبل

 أخي ما هو زوج الكيبل وسأرد عليك؟؟

----------


## الدولارجي

> انتظر شوي السوق صعب الحكم عليه الان  
> هاهو بينزل راقبه ممكن يواصل نزول لااعرف راقب واحكم 
> انا اليورو دولار لم اوصي عليه لاشراء ولا بيع

 يا رب يكون نازل وانا من اليوم معك بإذن الله ربي يبعد عنك العين وطراقينها  :AA:  :Ongue:

----------


## ابو راجي

شكرا يا غالي

----------


## saud33

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الدولار ين  ركزو بالتوصية جيد الله يوفقكم فيه خير بأذن الله  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  95.32  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  اهداف الصعود بأذن الله  98.30  بشرط اختراق 97.25  الستوب  94.30  ممنوع تعديل الستوب مجرد يكسر الستوب بنقطة بندخل بيع  نراقب الافتتاح في حال فتح الي نزول بنراقب94.60 او قبلها منها متوقع الارتداد  فيتم الشراء واذا فتح على صعود بنراقب وندخل شراء   بأذن الله اذا توفقنا ووصلنا للهدف بندخل بيع من بعد مراقبه انه ماواصل صعود   ونضع الستوب 99  مجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب للهاي   هدف النزول بأذن الله 92  والله يكتب لنا ولكم الرزق والتوفيق جميعا  فالتوصية واضحة ماتحتاج شرح اكثر المهم تحفظ بالمفظلة متى تتحقق الاهداف الله اعلم  ممكن بيوم او خلال الاسبوع  فيها بأذن الله من 900لل 1000 نقطة  قولو يارب

     

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  135  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  ركزو جيد ممكن نستفيد منه صعود وهبوط بتوفيق الله  في منكم من دخل به من سعر 134.40 تقريبا  واحتفظ به و رفع الستوب المهم نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على صعود  نراقب هذه النقطة 135.60 وهي مهمه جدا اخترقها ولو بنقطة   بأذن الله اهدفنا   136.30  138.70  مالم يخترق 135.60 ممكن ندخل بيع   الستوب   135.60  الهدف بأذن الله  133.80  من الهدف 133.80  متوقع الارتداد ندخل شراء  الستوب   133  مجرد يصعد 50 نقطة وفوق نرفع الستوب للو الذي عمله  والاهدف بأذن الله  136.60  138.70  والله الموفق  التوصية واضحة اقروها جيدا ونقطة 135.60 هي الفاصل مهمه جدا   والله يرزقنا ويكتب لنا التوفيق جميعا

      مـــــشــــــــــــــــــاهـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــده

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  ركزو بالتوصية جيد الله يوفقكم فيه خير بأذن الله  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  95.32  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  اهداف الصعود بأذن الله  98.30  بشرط اختراق 97.25  الستوب  94.30  ممنوع تعديل الستوب مجرد يكسر الستوب بنقطة بندخل بيع  نراقب الافتتاح في حال فتح الي نزول بنراقب94.60 او قبلها منها متوقع الارتداد  فيتم الشراء واذا فتح على صعود بنراقب وندخل شراء   بأذن الله اذا توفقنا ووصلنا للهدف بندخل بيع من بعد مراقبه انه ماواصل صعود   ونضع الستوب 99  مجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب للهاي   هدف النزول بأذن الله 92  والله يكتب لنا ولكم الرزق والتوفيق جميعا  فالتوصية واضحة ماتحتاج شرح اكثر المهم تحفظ بالمفظلة متى تتحقق الاهداف الله اعلم  ممكن بيوم او خلال الاسبوع  فيها بأذن الله من 900لل 1000 نقطة  قولو يارب

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  135  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  ركزو جيد ممكن نستفيد منه صعود وهبوط بتوفيق الله  في منكم من دخل به من سعر 134.40 تقريبا  واحتفظ به و رفع الستوب المهم نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على صعود  نراقب هذه النقطة 135.60 وهي مهمه جدا اخترقها ولو بنقطة   بأذن الله اهدفنا   136.30  138.70  مالم يخترق 135.60 ممكن ندخل بيع   الستوب   135.60  الهدف بأذن الله  133.80  من الهدف 133.80  متوقع الارتداد ندخل شراء  الستوب   133  مجرد يصعد 50 نقطة وفوق نرفع الستوب للو الذي عمله  والاهدف بأذن الله  136.60  138.70  والله الموفق  التوصية واضحة اقروها جيدا ونقطة 135.60 هي الفاصل مهمه جدا   والله يرزقنا ويكتب لنا التوفيق جميعا

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو كندي  السعر الحالي  1.5446  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  سنراقب الافتتاح وبنحاول بيعه من اعلى  والستوب ضع الستوب المناسب لك من 30 لل 50 نقطة  الهدف بأذن الله  1.5200   والله الموفق

   

> المجنون والله اعلم  الاغلاق ليوم الجمعه 154.30  لو فتح على صعود  المهم من معه من يوم الجمعه يراقب 155.30 لو واصل خليكم فيه نراقب وسأحدد بأذن الله هدفه  ولو فتح على نزول   بنراقب نقطة 152.50 تقريبا + - متوق الارتداد لو واصل نزول يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عنه  لو ارتد بندخل شراء والستوب 151.55  مجرد يرتفع بنرفع الستوب للو الذي عمله اليوم  هدفنا بأذن الله 157.50    والله الموفق

    

> لو فتح على صعود 
> من معه الكيبل من يوم الجمعه يجني ربحه عند 1.6250 لل 1.6260 
> ولو واصل صعود خليكم فيه 
> لو جنينا ربحنا ننتظر  
> وأن شاء الله بنشوف فرصة اخرى وندخل فيها ان كان شراء او بيع 
> والله الموفق

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## saud33

شباب  اذا سمحتو  تساعدون ابو مروان بالرفع للتوصيات كل  ماتعدينا  ثلاث   اربع صفحات نرفعها مره ثانيه

----------


## moha20000

انا دخلت معكم على اليورو كندي واول مره اتعامل معه خذته ماركت بيع لكن بعد ما اخذته اكتشفت ان السبريد30يييييااااااااه كثير وليش السبريد كذا

----------


## بحريني88

مووفقين ان شاء الله

----------


## ابن كركوك

استاذ جميل انا دخلت بهذه الاسعار شنو رأيك EUR USD  بيع 1.4140 هدف 1.4032 تعزيز 1.4245  USD CHF  شراء 1.0664 هدف 1.0725 تعزيز 1.0590  GBP USD  بيع 1.6195 هدف 1.6102 تعزيز 1.6300  USD CAD  شراء 1.0903 هدف 1.1005 تعزيز 1.0815  AUD USD  بيع 0.8045 هدف 0.7955 تعزيز 0.8150

----------


## بحريني88

الدولار ين   نراقب الافتتاح في حال فتح الي نزول بنراقب94.60 او قبلها منها متوقع الارتداد  فيتم الشراء واذا فتح على صعود بنراقب وندخل شراء .................................... اليورو ين واحتفظ به و رفع الستوب المهم نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على صعود  نراقب هذه النقطة 135.60 وهي مهمه جدا اخترقها ولو بنقطة    يالغالي هذا هو المطلوب مراقبته الان صح ؟؟
مانسوي شي الا المقراقبه لهذه النقاط

----------


## aljameel

> استاذ جميل انا دخلت بهذه الاسعار شنو رأيك EUR USD  بيع 1.4140 هدف 1.4032 تعزيز 1.4245  USD CHF  شراء 1.0664 هدف 1.0725 تعزيز 1.0590  GBP USD  بيع 1.6195 هدف 1.6102 تعزيز 1.6300  USD CAD  شراء 1.0903 هدف 1.1005 تعزيز 1.0815  AUD USD  بيع 0.8045 هدف 0.7955 تعزيز  0.8150

 بما انك دخلت ايش تبيني اقولك الله يبارك لك 
من البداية قلت يفضل الانتظار حتى تتضح الرؤية اكثر انت كردي رأسك ناشف 
أنت حللت لنفسك ومحدد اهداف الله يبارك لك

----------


## بحريني88

هههههههههههههههه حلوه ذي راسك ناشف 
يالغالي شوف مشاركتي فوق مارديت علي

----------


## ابن كركوك

استاذ جميل انا تحت التدريب واريد ان اتعلم التحليل على الحساب التجريبيوانا معاك وعلى توصياتك في الحساب الحقيقي 
وانا لا اطبق توصياتي في الحساب الحقيقي
وانما بس  توصياتك اعمل بها
وتوصياتي فقط في الحساب التجريبي للتجربة ولا اكثر اخي العزيز
وشكرا لك

----------


## silverhawk145

اخى الجميل ما رايك بصفقة اليورو استرالى اللى من الاسبوع الماضى
هل اقفلها دلوقتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وجزاك الله خيراااااااااا

----------


## الدولارجي

الله اكبر اليورو دولار أحلى وألطف عملة ههههه صعود رائع وهبوط رائع يا رب يهبط كمان 1000 نقطة هههههه  
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل ما رايك بصفقة اليورو استرالى اللى من الاسبوع الماضى
> هل اقفلها دلوقتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وجزاك الله خيراااااااااا

 له هدف اول 1.7550 والهدف الثاني 1.7350 
انت بربح ليش مستعجل مادام بتعطيك خليك فيها انا هذا وجهة نظري والخيار لك 
ممكن تغلق عند الهدف الاول من بعد مراقبه احتمال يواصل نزول 
وبترجع بس يصعد بنشوف نقطة اخرى وندخل بيع 
والله الموفق

----------


## الدولارجي

خلصت من اليورو دولار بخسارة 210 الحمدلله خلصت منها واعتبرهم عقاب والله الموفق في القادم 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## فريد زيزو

بسم الله توكلنا على الله
تم الدخول فى صفقة الدولار ين من سعر 95.28 لأنه فتح على
 صعود وبالتالى عملت شراء والهدف الاول باذن الله هو 97 وان شاء الله يخترقها.
وتم وضع الاستوب 94.30 كما هو موضح بالاعلى.
وتم وضع صفقى بيع معلق فى حالى اذا اخترق الاستوب لا قدر الله. صح كده ابو روان ولا فى شىء غلط ؟

----------


## fahed122

الحمدلله رجع النت 
فصل على والحمدلله بعد ما اغلقت صفقه الكيبل  
يلربي لك الحمد   
ابو مروان   كيف الكيبل   نرجع لة ولا فيه علوم ثانيه    
الكيبل الي هو GBP/USD

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي بخصوص  
اليورو ين  
الدولار ين  
تنصحني ادخل ولا انطر ؟؟ لان اشوف الشعب كلهم داخلين

----------


## aBoRaMa

> استاذ جميل انا دخلت بهذه الاسعار شنو رأيك EUR USD  بيع 1.4140 هدف 1.4032 تعزيز 1.4245  USD CHF  شراء 1.0664 هدف 1.0725 تعزيز 1.0590  GBP USD  بيع 1.6195 هدف 1.6102 تعزيز 1.6300  USD CAD  شراء 1.0903 هدف 1.1005 تعزيز 1.0815  AUD USD  بيع 0.8045 هدف 0.7955 تعزيز  0.8150

  
السلام عليكم   
يا ابن كركوك  
التوصيات التي وضعتها هي لشخص معروف وقد اطلعت عليها قبل أن تكتبها هنا في المنتدى 
فيجب عليك أن تبقى مع من تقرأ له، أو أن تتابع هنا وبدون نقل توصيات أحد،،، وا عتقد أن ابو مروان لن يمانع في أن تضيف رؤيتك الشخصية "وليس رؤية شخص غيرك"

----------


## aljameel

السوق الان حركته بطيئه وصعب الحكم عليه  
انتم بتسالو تبون اجاوبكم غلط الان 
اما التوصيات واضحة ماتحتاج شرح شروط الدخول فيها 
انا بحلل بفريمات كبيرة ساعة واربع ساعات السوق ماصار له ساعة 
انا من مصلحتكم يفضل الانتظار حتى الواحد بيتاكد على الاقل 90لل80% 
اما التوصيات اوكي تتحقق الشروط بدون سؤال الدخول والله يرزقنا ويوفقنا جميعا

----------


## aBoRaMa

> يالغالي بخصوص  
> اليورو ين  
> الدولار ين  
> تنصحني ادخل ولا انطر ؟؟ لان اشوف الشعب كلهم داخلين

   
خخخخخ  
أنت وش عليك من الشعي يا بحريني،،، اهم الأمان في الدخول،،، والله إنك رهيب :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله توكلنا على الله تم الدخول فى صفقة الدولار ين من سعر 95.28 لأنه فتح على صعود وبالتالى عملت شراء والهدف الاول باذن الله هو 97 وان شاء الله يخترقها. وتم وضع الاستوب 94.30 كما هو موضح بالاعلى. وتم وضع صفقى بيع معلق فى حالى اذا اخترق الاستوب لا قدر الله. صح كده ابو روان ولا فى شىء غلط ؟

 لو نزل لمنطقة الشراء التي حددتها عند 94.60 او قبلها ممكن تعزز 
والله يرزقك

----------


## بحريني88

> خخخخخ  
> أنت وش عليك من الشعي يا بحريني،،، اهم الأمان في الدخول،،، والله إنك رهيب

 لا يالغالي انه حبيت اسأل استاذي الجميل بهذا الشي  
لان يمكن انا مادري وحدث شي في غيابي  :013:  
على العمود استاذي الجميل رد علينه وقال انه للحين مافي شي اكيد لان السوق توه فاتح  
معناتهه الانتظار  :Good:  .. وانه في انتظار اشاره القائد

----------


## aljameel

> يالغالي بخصوص  
> اليورو ين  
> الدولار ين  
> تنصحني ادخل ولا انطر ؟؟ لان اشوف الشعب كلهم داخلين

 بحريني الله يهديك  
هل تحققت شروط التوصيات اذا تحققت ادخل 
تبي تدخل بالدولار ين من بعد مراقبه ولو نزل لمنطة الشراء تعزز  
تفضل ادخل المهم الستوب

----------


## aljameel

من معه الاسترالي ين من يوم الجمعه وحددت الدخول من 76.08 وقلت قبل اغلاق السوق رفع الستوب لمنطقة الدخول وتظاف لها 10 او 20 نقطة المهم بما انه بيعطى خليكم فيه انا حددت هدفه لكم بس يتاكد الهدف او اهداف اخرى سأذكرها والله الموفق 
نفس الشي للباوند فرنك

----------


## fahed122

ابو مروان هل تتوقع ينزل الكيبل الان الى 1.6100ومن ثم يرتد 
او ينزل الى1.6145

----------


## saud33

شباب  السوق توه فاتح  الاسلم ان حنا مانستعجل ونتقيد بالنقاط اللي حاطها ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان هل تتوقع ينزل الكيبل الان الى 1.6100ومن ثم يرتد 
> او ينزل الى1.6145

 انا ماني شايف حتى اللحضه الا صعود لل 1.6250 لل 60 والله اعلم

----------


## fahed122

> انا ماني شايف حتى اللحضه الا صعود لل 1.6250 لل 60 والله اعلم

  
جزاك الله خير   
علم يامعلم

----------


## الدولارجي

الآن السوق حركته بطيئة الافضل كل واحد يروح ينام وبكرة يفرجها الله 
ولا وش رايكم يا شباب؟؟

----------


## rare43

اخي الجميل ....  
ما رايك في زوح الدولار فرنك ؟؟!!

----------


## بحريني88

يطوولي في عمرك يالغالي    :Boxing:  حنه راكدين ومستنيين

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل ....  
> ما رايك في زوح الدولار فرنك ؟؟!!

 اخي نازل بما فيه الكفايه لاكن صعب اقولك اشتري 
اخاف يواصل نزول كل شي جائز  
فوات ربح ولا خسارة

----------


## MR_ADEL

ايه رايك اخي جميل الان فى اليورو استرالي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## rare43

الله يجزاك خير اخوي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Munir

رايك اخي جميل الان فى اليورو كندى ...بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> ايه رايك اخي جميل الان فى اليورو استرالي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 راقبه عند 7700 تقريبا لو صعد لها ممكن بيعه من بعد مراقبه 
والله الموفق 
اهدافه بأذن الله 7550 و 7350 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> رايك اخي جميل الان فى اليورو كندى ...بارك الله فيك

 اخي انا موصي علية بيع وهاهو الحمد لله معطي 50 نقطة 
هدفه بأذن الله 1.5200 والله اعلم

----------


## MR_ADEL

> راقبه عند 7700 تقريبا لو صعد لها ممكن بيعه من بعد مراقبه 
> والله الموفق 
> اهدافه بأذن الله 7550 و 7350 والله اعلم

  
ان شاء الله يكون كام الاستوب؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> ان شاء الله يكون كام الاستوب؟؟؟

 اخي نحن داخلين فيه من الاسبوع الماضي 
اذا اردت الدخول بيع ضع الستوب 1.7886 
او ضع الستوب المناسب لك والخيار لك

----------


## بحريني88

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الدولار ين  ركزو بالتوصية جيد الله يوفقكم فيه خير بأذن الله  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  95.32  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  اهداف الصعود بأذن الله  98.30  بشرط اختراق 97.25  الستوب  94.30  ممنوع تعديل الستوب مجرد يكسر الستوب بنقطة بندخل بيع  نراقب الافتتاح في حال فتح الي نزول بنراقب94.60 او قبلها منها متوقع الارتداد  فيتم الشراء واذا فتح على صعود بنراقب وندخل شراء   بأذن الله اذا توفقنا ووصلنا للهدف بندخل بيع من بعد مراقبه انه ماواصل صعود   ونضع الستوب 99  مجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب للهاي   هدف النزول بأذن الله 92  والله يكتب لنا ولكم الرزق والتوفيق جميعا  فالتوصية واضحة ماتحتاج شرح اكثر المهم تحفظ بالمفظلة متى تتحقق الاهداف الله اعلم  ممكن بيوم او خلال الاسبوع  فيها بأذن الله من 900لل 1000 نقطة  قولو يارب_    
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  135  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  ركزو جيد ممكن نستفيد منه صعود وهبوط بتوفيق الله  في منكم من دخل به من سعر 134.40 تقريبا  واحتفظ به و رفع الستوب المهم نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على صعود  نراقب هذه النقطة 135.60 وهي مهمه جدا اخترقها ولو بنقطة   بأذن الله اهدفنا   136.30  138.70  مالم يخترق 135.60 ممكن ندخل بيع   الستوب   135.60  الهدف بأذن الله  133.80  من الهدف 133.80  متوقع الارتداد ندخل شراء  الستوب   133  مجرد يصعد 50 نقطة وفوق نرفع الستوب للو الذي عمله  والاهدف بأذن الله  136.60  138.70  والله الموفق  التوصية واضحة اقروها جيدا ونقطة 135.60 هي الفاصل مهمه جدا   والله يرزقنا ويكتب لنا التوفيق جميعا _    
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    اليورو كندي  السعر الحالي  1.5446  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  سنراقب الافتتاح وبنحاول بيعه من اعلى  والستوب ضع الستوب المناسب لك من 30 لل 50 نقطة  الهدف بأذن الله  1.5200  والله الموفق_   
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _المجنون والله اعلم  الاغلاق ليوم الجمعه 154.30  لو فتح على صعود  المهم من معه من يوم الجمعه يراقب 155.30 لو واصل خليكم فيه نراقب وسأحدد بأذن الله هدفه  ولو فتح على نزول   بنراقب نقطة 152.50 تقريبا + - متوق الارتداد لو واصل نزول يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عنه  لو ارتد بندخل شراء والستوب 151.55  مجرد يرتفع بنرفع الستوب للو الذي عمله اليوم  هدفنا بأذن الله 157.50    والله الموفق_   
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _لو فتح على صعود 
من معه الكيبل من يوم الجمعه يجني ربحه عند 1.6250 لل 1.6260 
ولو واصل صعود خليكم فيه 
لو جنينا ربحنا ننتظر  
وأن شاء الله بنشوف فرصة اخرى وندخل فيها ان كان شراء او بيع 
والله الموفق_

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اليورو دولار 
كسر 1.4100 
نراقب 1.4070 تقريبا متوقع الارتداد منها والله اعلم  
او 1.4040 
لو ارتد ممكن ندخل شراء  
الستوب نقطة الارتداد 
والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

ابو مروان  
شوف شارت اليورو كندي على اليومي وعلى 4 ساعات،،، ألا يستحق ان تدخل فيه بيع؟؟؟ يبدو لي ان امامه على الاقل 200 نقطة قبل ان يرتد

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان  
> شوف شارت اليورو كندي على اليومي وعلى 4 ساعات،،، ألا يستحق ان تدخل فيه بيع؟؟؟ يبدو لي ان امامه على الاقل 200 نقطة قبل ان يرتد

 اخي ابوراما ارجع للصفحة السابقة  ماشفت التوصية 
اليوم كتبت توصية قبل التداول من سعر الاغلاق 1.5446 
وقلت بيع والهدف بأذن الله 1.5200 تقريبا 
والستوب ضع مايناسبك 50 وفوق 
والله الموفق

----------


## بحريني88

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> اليورو دولار 
> كسر 1.4100 
> نراقب 1.4070 تقريبا متوقع الارتداد منها والله اعلم  
> او 1.4040 
> لو ارتد ممكن ندخل شراء  
> الستوب نقطة الارتداد 
> والله الموفق

 يسلمك ربي يالغاااااااالي انت 
وان شاء الله مترصدين له  :Boxing:

----------


## aljameel

انا بعاني من مشكلة بطى بالتحديث وارسال مشاركة بالصفحة مااعرف من عندي او من المنتدى 
فانتم راقبو التوصيات واضحة 
بالنسبة للكيبل مراقبته مع النزول ممكن شراء اما الستوب يوم الجمعه 1.6030 او 1.6115 او ضع الستوب الذي يناسبك 10 او 20 او 30 نقطة الخيار لك 
هدفنا بأذن الله 1.6250 لل 1.6260 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

> اخي ابوراما ارجع للصفحة السابقة ماشفت التوصية 
> اليوم كتبت توصية قبل التداول من سعر الاغلاق 1.5446 
> وقلت بيع والهدف بأذن الله 1.5200 تقريبا 
> والستوب ضع مايناسبك 50 وفوق 
> والله الموفق

  
خخخخخ والله اني ماني سهل ،،ن بس مشكلتي اتاخر دائماً،،، تصدق عاد اني منتبه له من تاريخ 26-5-2009 وكنت ناوي ادخل بيع لانه كسر ترند رئيسي ولكن انشغلت عنه ونسيته وراح على مكسب اكثر من 300 نقطة،،، الله يعوضنا خير

----------


## aljameel

> خخخخخ والله اني ماني سهل ،،ن بس مشكلتي اتاخر دائماً،،، تصدق عاد اني منتبه له من تاريخ 26-5-2009 وكنت ناوي ادخل بيع لانه كسر ترند رئيسي ولكن انشغلت عنه ونسيته وراح على مكسب اكثر من 300 نقطة،،، الله يعوضنا خير

 انت خطير ابوراما 
يالله فتش لنا عن توصية خلينا ندعم بهااخوانا نبي على السريع خذ وقتك لنصف ساعة 
نحن بنتظارك اخي ابوراما

----------


## بحريني88

خلينه اندردش معاك شويه يالجميييل لان اتوقع التوصيات تحتاج حق وقت عشان تتفعل صح ؟؟ 
كيف كان يوم السبت والاحد معاك؟؟

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين  الاسبوع الماضي وصيت عليه وقلت هدفه الاول بأذن الله 89.50 وهدفه الثاني 92  وارفقت شارت معه كدبل بوتوم والحمد لله وصل هدفه الاول  السعر الحالي  89.11  الان متوقع ينزل لل 88.60 تقريبا ويرتد منها بأذن الله  وليست دعوة للبيع  مجرد يرتد ندخل شراء   والستوب اللو نقطة الارتداد او اقل منها ب 10 لل20 نقطة  مجرد يرتفع رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الهدف الاول بأذن الله 90.25  الهدف الثاني بأذن الله 92  والله الموفق  والله يكتب لنا جميعا الرزق والتوفيق أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## بحريني88

بأذن الله يالغالي وفي انتظار الارتداد ان شاء الله  
والى الهدف

----------


## aljameel

راقبو قرووووب الين كما بالتوصيات والله الموفق

----------


## بحريني88

هبووط حاد الازواج اللي فيهم الياباني

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي بشنو تنصحني في اليورو ين ؟؟ شرائه من اي منطقه لان في التوصيه على ماعتقد ماذكرت او انه مافهمت  
الحين هوه نازل نقدر ندخل فيه ولا ننطر النزول اكثر ؟؟ ولا ننطر يرتفع مره ثانيه الى 135.60 ؟

----------


## show me

متابع للدولار ين
وجاري أنتظار نقطة الدخول 94.60 
تحياتي أخي الجميل

----------


## بحريني88

نورنه يالغالي عشان ماترروح علينه الفرصه  
بخصوص الفرنك ين

----------


## aljameel

المجنون لو ماكسر 153.25 ممكن شراءه من بعد مراقبه وعدم الاستعجال 
كسرها كما ذكرت بالتوصية علية 152.50 تقريبا والله اعلم 
والستوب 153.25 مجرد يصعد نرفع الستوب  
والله الموفق 
السعر الحالي 153.57

----------


## show me

أخ الجميل بخصوص الدولار ين وقت الإفتتاح
هل أفتتح على صعود أم ماذا علما بأنني لم أكن متواجد

----------


## aBoRaMa

> انت خطير ابوراما 
> يالله فتش لنا عن توصية خلينا ندعم بهااخوانا نبي على السريع خذ وقتك لنصف ساعة 
> نحن بنتظارك اخي ابوراما

 لا تحرجني مرة ثانية خخخ  
وانا ارجح الهبوط

----------


## aljameel

انا صعب ارسال مشاركة بعد طلاع الروح تروح  
مبرووووووووك لمن دخل الكيبل واليورو دولار 
المهم الكيبل 1.6250 لل 60 بأذن الله 
اليورو دولار 1.4180 لل 1.4200 بأذن الله 
مراقبتهم عند  اهدافهم من بعد مراقبة لصيقة ممكن نبيع والستوب الهاي  
مجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لمنطقة الدخول 
وقرووووب الين من دخل يرفع الستوب مع الارتفاع وحجز ولو 10 او 20 نقطة من الربح بتقديم الستوب 
والله الموفق 
الان أستاذنكم للصلاة ولنا لقاء بعد الصلاة بأذن الله

----------


## show me

الدولار ين 94.78 
هاه نتوكل على الله شراء

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يستعجل على قروب الين اليورو ين و الفرنك ين 
لان المجنون ممكن ينزل 152.50 تقريبا + - والله اعلم 
رقبوهم مع المجنون

----------


## show me

أخ الجميل الآن توصية الدولار ين شراء أم بيع لم أفهم أخي

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
المهم من لم يدخل يدخل بقروب الين 
ولو نزلو نعزز بأذن الله 
المهم الستوبات والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أخ الجميل الآن توصية الدولار ين شراء أم بيع لم أفهم أخي

 شراءءءءءءءء وارجع للتوصية وشوف الستوب والشرح كامل 
ارجع صفحة ولا ثين بتلاقيه

----------


## بحريني88

محتاج لاشارتك في الدخول يالغالي  
لاتنساني

----------


## aljameel

> محتاج لاشارتك في الدخول يالغالي  
> لاتنساني

 الدولار ين وصل 94.65 محدد انا 94.60 ولو قبله ب 10  
مو لازم الرقم بالضبط هذا توقع والستوب صغير 
اليورو ين وصل 133.87 محدد 133.80  
مايحتاج تسألني هذه القرار عندك

----------


## aBoRaMa

الاسترالي/الامريكي 
الا رتى انه من الممكن ان يهبط الى 1.0300؟

----------


## saud33

aljameel   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_   _الدولار ين_  _ركزو بالتوصية جيد الله يوفقكم فيه خير بأذن الله_  _السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة_  _95.32_  _والله اعلم متوقع صعود_  _اهداف الصعود بأذن الله_  _98.30_  _بشرط اختراق 97.25_  _الستوب_  _94.30_  _ممنوع تعديل الستوب مجرد يكسر الستوب بنقطة بندخل بيع_  _نراقب الافتتاح في حال فتح الي نزول بنراقب94.60 او قبلها منها متوقع الارتداد_  _فيتم الشراء واذا فتح على صعود بنراقب وندخل شراء_   _بأذن الله اذا توفقنا ووصلنا للهدف بندخل بيع من بعد مراقبه انه ماواصل صعود_   _ونضع الستوب 99_  _مجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب للهاي_   _هدف النزول بأذن الله 92_  _والله يكتب لنا ولكم الرزق والتوفيق جميعا_  _فالتوصية واضحة ماتحتاج شرح اكثر المهم تحفظ بالمفظلة متى تتحقق الاهداف الله اعلم_  _ممكن بيوم او خلال الاسبوع_  _فيها بأذن الله من 900لل 1000 نقطة_  _قولو يارب_     
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_   _اليورو ين_  _السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة_  _135_  _المتوقع والله اعلم صعود_  _ركزو جيد ممكن نستفيد منه صعود وهبوط بتوفيق الله_  _في منكم من دخل به من سعر 134.40 تقريبا_  _واحتفظ به و رفع الستوب المهم نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على صعود_  _نراقب هذه النقطة 135.60 وهي مهمه جدا اخترقها ولو بنقطة_   _بأذن الله اهدفنا_   _136.30_  _138.70_  _مالم يخترق 135.60 ممكن ندخل بيع_   _الستوب_   _135.60_  _الهدف بأذن الله_  _133.80_  _من الهدف 133.80_  _متوقع الارتداد ندخل شراء_  _الستوب_   _133_  _مجرد يصعد 50 نقطة وفوق نرفع الستوب للو الذي عمله_  _والاهدف بأذن الله_  _136.60_  _138.70_  _والله الموفق_  _التوصية واضحة اقروها جيدا ونقطة 135.60 هي الفاصل مهمه جدا_   _والله يرزقنا ويكتب لنا التوفيق جميعا_      
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_    _اليورو كندي_  _السعر الحالي_  _1.5446_  _والله اعلم متوقع نزول_  _سنراقب الافتتاح وبنحاول بيعه من اعلى_  _والستوب ضع الستوب المناسب لك من 30 لل 50 نقطة_  _الهدف بأذن الله_  _1.5200_   _والله الموفق_   
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _المجنون والله اعلم_   _الاغلاق ليوم الجمعه 154.30_  _لو فتح على صعود_  _المهم من معه من يوم الجمعه يراقب 155.30 لو واصل خليكم فيه نراقب وسأحدد بأذن الله هدفه_  _ولو فتح على نزول_   _بنراقب نقطة 152.50 تقريبا + - متوق الارتداد لو واصل نزول يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عنه_  _لو ارتد بندخل شراء والستوب 151.55_  _مجرد يرتفع بنرفع الستوب للو الذي عمله اليوم_  _هدفنا بأذن الله 157.50_    _والله الموفق_      اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _لو فتح على صعود_  _من معه الكيبل من يوم الجمعه يجني ربحه عند 1.6250 لل 1.6260_  _ولو واصل صعود خليكم فيه_  _لو جنينا ربحنا ننتظر_   _وأن شاء الله بنشوف فرصة اخرى وندخل فيها ان كان شراء او بيع_  _والله الموفق_ 
[/quote]

----------


## بحريني88

> الدولار ين وصل 94.65 محدد انا 94.60 ولو قبله ب 10  
> مو لازم الرقم بالضبط هذا توقع والستوب صغير 
> اليورو ين وصل 133.87 محدد 133.80  
> مايحتاج تسألني هذه القرار عندك

 رحم الله والدييك  
دخلت فيهم  :Asvc:

----------


## aljameel

المهم راقبو اليورو كندي لو صعد شوي لمن لم يدخل فيه 200 وفوق بأذن الله 
وزع عقودك على كذا جوز افضل  
مثلا الحساب لايسمح الا بدولار العقد  يجزء الدولار على 5 او 3 صفقات عقود افضل والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

لحضات ياشباب عندي الانتر نت ثقيل جدا بحاول بصلحه دقائق

----------


## saud33

خذ راحتك ابو مروان

----------


## بحريني88

اخوي الفرنك والين تفعلت صح ؟؟ 
الستوب مالهه كم الله يسلمك ؟؟ ان شاء الله ماثقل عليك

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الفرنك والين تفعلت صح ؟؟ 
> الستوب مالهه كم الله يسلمك ؟؟ ان شاء الله ماثقل عليك

 انتظر شوي خلينا نراقب 
الكيبل واليورو دولار بس يوصلو اهدافهم 
اخاف ينزلو وينزلو المجنون واليورو ين والفرنك ين معهم  
افضل نراقب  
المهم من دخل قروب الين يقدم الستوب على الاقل منطقة دخوله للاحتياط 
اووووووووووكي 
ومثل ماذكرت لكم الكيبل واليورو دولار نراقبهم عند اهدافهم وممكن ندخل بيع من بعد مراقبه 
والستوب الهاي مجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب لنقطة الدخول 
والله الموفق

----------


## fahed122

مشاء الله تبارك الله  
الكيبل حقق1.6247 
باقي على الهدف3 نقاط  حلالهم   
الله يجزاك خير يالو مروان

----------


## aljooore

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي رفعت الستوبات لقروب الين عند منطقه الدخول وكلهم ضربو الستوب هههههههههه

----------


## صاحب قرار

> مشاء الله تبارك الله  
> الكيبل حقق1.6247 
> باقي على الهدف3 نقاط حلالهم   
> الله يجزاك خير يالو مروان

 اذا بقي عن الهدف من 5- 10 نقاط افضل انهاء الصفقة خلاص يكفي مو معقول الواحد يبقى بينه وبين الهدف 3 نقاط  ويجلس يراقب السوق يرهق ويتعب وممكن ينزل ويندم أحسن انهاء الصفقة والاسترخاء قليلا  ادري تعبيري ممل وهذا من السهر و الشاشة

----------


## fahed122

> aljameel   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_   _الدولار ين_  _ركزو بالتوصية جيد الله يوفقكم فيه خير بأذن الله_  _السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة_  _95.32_  _والله اعلم متوقع صعود_  _اهداف الصعود بأذن الله_  _98.30_  _بشرط اختراق 97.25_  _الستوب_  _94.30_  _ممنوع تعديل الستوب مجرد يكسر الستوب بنقطة بندخل بيع_  _نراقب الافتتاح في حال فتح الي نزول بنراقب94.60 او قبلها منها متوقع الارتداد_  _فيتم الشراء واذا فتح على صعود بنراقب وندخل شراء_   _بأذن الله اذا توفقنا ووصلنا للهدف بندخل بيع من بعد مراقبه انه ماواصل صعود_   _ونضع الستوب 99_  _مجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب للهاي_   _هدف النزول بأذن الله 92_  _والله يكتب لنا ولكم الرزق والتوفيق جميعا_  _فالتوصية واضحة ماتحتاج شرح اكثر المهم تحفظ بالمفظلة متى تتحقق الاهداف الله اعلم_  _ممكن بيوم او خلال الاسبوع_  _فيها بأذن الله من 900لل 1000 نقطة_  _قولو يارب_     
> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_   _اليورو ين_  _السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة_  _135_  _المتوقع والله اعلم صعود_  _ركزو جيد ممكن نستفيد منه صعود وهبوط بتوفيق الله_  _في منكم من دخل به من سعر 134.40 تقريبا_  _واحتفظ به و رفع الستوب المهم نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على صعود_  _نراقب هذه النقطة 135.60 وهي مهمه جدا اخترقها ولو بنقطة_   _بأذن الله اهدفنا_   _136.30_  _138.70_  _مالم يخترق 135.60 ممكن ندخل بيع_   _الستوب_   _135.60_  _الهدف بأذن الله_  _133.80_  _من الهدف 133.80_  _متوقع الارتداد ندخل شراء_  _الستوب_   _133_  _مجرد يصعد 50 نقطة وفوق نرفع الستوب للو الذي عمله_  _والاهدف بأذن الله_  _136.60_  _138.70_  _والله الموفق_  _التوصية واضحة اقروها جيدا ونقطة 135.60 هي الفاصل مهمه جدا_   _والله يرزقنا ويكتب لنا التوفيق جميعا_      
> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_    _اليورو كندي_  _السعر الحالي_  _1.5446_  _والله اعلم متوقع نزول_  _سنراقب الافتتاح وبنحاول بيعه من اعلى_  _والستوب ضع الستوب المناسب لك من 30 لل 50 نقطة_  _الهدف بأذن الله_  _1.5200_   _والله الموفق_   
> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _المجنون والله اعلم_   _الاغلاق ليوم الجمعه 154.30_  _لو فتح على صعود_  _المهم من معه من يوم الجمعه يراقب 155.30 لو واصل خليكم فيه نراقب وسأحدد بأذن الله هدفه_  _ولو فتح على نزول_   _بنراقب نقطة 152.50 تقريبا + - متوق الارتداد لو واصل نزول يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عنه_  _لو ارتد بندخل شراء والستوب 151.55_  _مجرد يرتفع بنرفع الستوب للو الذي عمله اليوم_  _هدفنا بأذن الله 157.50_    _والله الموفق_      اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _لو فتح على صعود_  _من معه الكيبل من يوم الجمعه يجني ربحه عند 1.6250 لل 1.6260_  _ولو واصل صعود خليكم فيه_  _لو جنينا ربحنا ننتظر_   _وأن شاء الله بنشوف فرصة اخرى وندخل فيها ان كان شراء او بيع_  _والله الموفق_

 [/quote]   *للمشاهدة*

----------


## fahed122

> اذا بقي عن الهدف من 5- 10 نقاط افضل انهاء الصفقة خلاص يكفي مو معقول الواحد يبقى بينه وبين الهدف 3 نقاط  ويجلس يراقب السوق يرهق ويتعب وممكن ينزل ويندم أحسن انهاء الصفقة والاسترخاء قليلا  ادري تعبيري ممل وهذا من السهر و الشاشة

 حياك الله يا صاحب القرار   
ماكتبناها الى  كيد تم اغلاق الصفقه 
ومايحتاج هذا الكلام  مفهوووم جداً   
جزاك الله خير على حرصك

----------


## بحريني88

استاذنه الجميل اتوقع مختفي بسبب الانترنت ماله

----------


## بحريني88

هل ادخل الصفقات الين مره ثانيه يالجميل ؟؟ ولا اصبر

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير جميعا 
معاليش يااخوان نمت سامحونا 
اكرر أسفي

----------


## aljameel

قروب الين مبرووووك الصعود الحمد لله 
شكله مايطمئن بالصعود هذا على العموم نكون حذرين  
تقديم الستوب فوق نقطة الدخول على الاقل 50 نقطة  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الدولار ين مافيش مشكله بأذن الله  
تقديم الستوب وحجز 20 نقطة للاحتياط  
والله الموفق

----------


## سـاحر

اخي الجميل رايك في اليورو دولار

----------


## aljameel

اليورو استرالي مبرووووووووك الهدف الاول 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
من اراد يجني النصف وترك النصف الاخر وبأذن الله  بندخل مرة اخرى بس يصعد  
وبأذن الله لهدفنا الثاني 1.7350  
والله الموفق

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي انه في لي حل ؟؟ 
في شي اقدر ادخله ولا لا ؟؟

----------


## MR_ADEL

أخي الجميل .... صباح الخير والنور إن شاء الله انا اشتريت اليورو/ ين من (134.80) وبايع برده يورو/ ين من (134.15)  ايهما الاقرب للاتجاه الصحيح إن شاء الله

----------


## بحريني88

> السلام عليكم 
> صباح الخير جميعا 
> معاليش يااخوان نمت سامحونا 
> اكرر أسفي

 نوووم العواافي ان شاء الله  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aBoRaMa

ابو مروان،،، ماعطيتني رايك 
ألا تعتقد بأن USD/CAD قد يستهدف مناطق سفلى قد تصل إلى 1.0300 مالم يتم الإغلاق فوق 1.0950 ؟  
ترى أنا بايعه عند1.0925 وربخان حتلى الان 40 نقطة،،، رأيك أغلق أو أنا صح في توقعي؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل رايك في اليورو دولار

 هو كموجه عامه صاعد حتى اللحضه 
وانا قلت عند هدفه هو والكيبل ممكن ندخل بيع والستوب الهاي مجرد ينزلو  
نقدم الستوب لنقطة الدخول 
بنحاول نكون معهم بالصعود والهبوط 
هو على العموم صعد لل4165 قبل الهدف ب 15 ونزل 
اكيد فيه ناس داخلين بيع 
بنراقب والله كريم

----------


## rare43

*دخلت ولله الحمد بيع على الكيبل 6197 .... ان شاء الله صح مو جذي اخوي الجميل ؟!!!*

----------


## aljameel

ابو راما للحضات 
شباب وشياب من لم يدخل من نقاط الارتداد لقروب الين ينتظر مجرد يؤكد الصعود بقولكم 
من داخل معنا من نقاط الارتداد انا قلت تقديم الستوب وحجز ربح

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي انه دخلت بيع في الكيبل من 6220 
تنصحني اني اخليه ؟؟ كم الهدف والستوب ؟ 
لي حد الان رابح 30 نقطه

----------


## aBoRaMa

> يالغالي انه دخلت بيع في الكيبل من 6220 
> تنصحني اني اخليه ؟؟ كم الهدف والستوب ؟ 
> لي حد الان رابح 30 نقطه

  
مبرووووك يا بطل،،، شفت إنك لما تنتظر تدخل وأنت مرتاح :015:

----------


## aljameel

> *دخلت ولله الحمد بيع على الكيبل 6197 .... ان شاء الله صح مو جذي اخوي الجميل ؟!!!*

 كان من بدري ماقلنا من الهدف وماشاء الله وصل 1.6247 قبل الهدف 3 نقاط 
كان هناك البيع الله يهديك 
الان يفضل اغلاق اخاف يصعد لو كنت داخل من فوق اقولك احجز ولو 10 نقاط  
فوات ربح ولا خسارة

----------


## بحريني88

> مبرووووك يا بطل،،، شفت إنك لما تنتظر تدخل وأنت مرتاح

 ههههههه يطوولي في عمرك  :Ongue:  
ان شاء الله يتم الربح عاد

----------


## بحريني88

اغلقت الكيبل على حسب كلام الجميل

----------


## aBoRaMa

> انتظر شوي خلينا نراقب 
> الكيبل واليورو دولار بس يوصلو اهدافهم 
> اخاف ينزلو وينزلو المجنون واليورو ين والفرنك ين معهم  
> افضل نراقب  
> المهم من دخل قروب الين يقدم الستوب على الاقل منطقة دخوله للاحتياط 
> اووووووووووكي 
> ومثل ماذكرت لكم الكيبل واليورو دولار نراقبهم عند اهدافهم وممكن ندخل بيع من بعد مراقبه  والستوب الهاي مجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب لنقطة الدخول 
> والله الموفق

  
بحريني88 ،،، لاتنسى تقدم الستوب إلى نقطة الدخول مثل ما قال ابو مروان

----------


## فريد زيزو

> ابو راما للحضات 
> شباب وشياب من لم يدخل من نقاط الارتداد لقروب الين ينتظر مجرد يؤكد الصعود بقولكم 
> من داخل معنا من نقاط الارتداد انا قلت تقديم الستوب وحجز ربح

 
الحمد لله انا عملت امر معلق للدولار ين شراء من نقطة 94.80 والامر 
اتفعل وكسبان 50 نقطة الى الان .
وحجزت بالاستوب 10 نقط ربح تحسبا للظروف. :015: 
ومنتظر اشارتك للدخول فى اليورو ين باذن الله .
لا تنسانا ابو مروان بارك الله فيك وفى اولادك.
وياريت تطمنا هل جروب الين سينزل مرة اخرى ؟

----------


## MR_ADEL

> أخي الجميل .... صباح الخير والنور إن شاء الله  انا اشتريت اليورو/ ين من (134.80) وبايع برده يورو/ ين من (134.15)   ايهما الاقرب للاتجاه الصحيح إن شاء الله

   ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بحريني88

اليوم انه 4 صفقات اغلقو على نقطه الدخول

----------


## aljameel

> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 انت بائع من تحت وداخل شراء من فوق 
الله يهديك  
انتظر بس يتاكد صعود او هبوط اغلق احدهم وبدون استعجال 
حاول تغلق الشراء لو ماواصل صعود

----------


## aljameel

> اليوم انه 4 صفقات اغلقو على نقطه الدخول

 اي نقطة دخول انت داخل من فوق بعد مايصعدو انت تدخل 
يااخي حددت النقطة المتوقع ارتداد منها فرقت 10 او 5  
ماتدخل هذه فرص  
حددنا الستوب للصفقات ومن بعدها قلنا بس يرتفع نرفعه للو  
وللمعلومية مو انت لوحدك معك ناس وبتدخولو متاخرين بعد مايصعد

----------


## aljameel

كأنهم بيصعدو قروب الين بس غير مؤكده

----------


## فريد زيزو

> الحمد لله انا عملت امر معلق للدولار ين شراء من نقطة 94.80 والامر 
> اتفعل وكسبان 50 نقطة الى الان .
> وحجزت بالاستوب 10 نقط ربح تحسبا للظروف. ومنتظر اشارتك للدخول فى اليورو ين باذن الله .
> لا تنسانا ابو مروان بارك الله فيك وفى اولادك.
> وياريت تطمنا هل جروب الين سينزل مرة اخرى ؟

 هو الدولار ين هينزل وسيرتد مرة اخرى يا غالى ولا ايه ؟

----------


## aBoRaMa

> ابو راما للحضات 
> شباب وشياب من لم يدخل من نقاط الارتداد لقروب الين ينتظر مجرد يؤكد الصعود بقولكم 
> من داخل معنا من نقاط الارتداد انا قلت تقديم الستوب وحجز ربح

  
لاتنسى ترد علي،،، الله يعينك،،، كل واحد منا يصيح عليك من جهة خخخخ :Boxing:  :Mad Argue:  :Boxing:

----------


## aljameel

انا بحاول ادخلكم مع الارتدادات لتفادي الخسارة واخذ اكبر كمية من النقاط في حال توفقنا بأذن الله 
وفيه فرص مثل الكيبل واليورو المفروض استفدتم منه شراء وبيع  
هي بالنهاية توقعات ان اصبنا الحمد لله وانا لم نصب على الاقل بنطلع لاربح ولا خسارة او 10 نقاط ربح او اكثر 
فالمفروض لاتنتظر اشارة جني مني في حال ارتد تصرفو من عندكم  
وفي توصيات واضحه بستوب وهدف

----------


## aljameel

راقبو اليورو دولار عند 4180 لل 4200 متوقع منها يرتد وينزل  
الان هذه واضحه

----------


## سـاحر

ندخل الان بيع

----------


## rare43

اخوي الجميل شنو صار على الكيبل ؟؟!!!

----------


## فريد زيزو

انا خرجت من صفقة الدولار ين بربح 30 نقطة والحمد لله
لأنه نزل بسرعة جدا وان شاء الله لو هيرتد من سعر اقل هبقه ادخل فيه تانى
اتمنى ان تذكر لنا نقطة اخرى للدخول شراء مرة اخرى باذن الله واليورو ين ايضا

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يسألني انا عندي هدف 1.4200 
نراقب نزل من عندها ممكن نبيع ونضع استوب 4220 كذا انامثلكم براقب 
لا اعرف ينزل من الهدف ولا يواصل الله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

نفرض المجنون من لم يدخل ممكن الان بستوب صغير من 20 لل 30 نقطة 
بس يصعد نقدم الستوب

----------


## الكنق

ندخا بيع الباوند الان ام ننتظر

----------


## aljameel

ونفس الشي اليورو ين

----------


## lionofegypt2020

السلام عليكم
صباح الخير على الجميع
ابو مروان ايه احسن نقطة ادخل منها شراء 
لانى شايف الكيبل والمجنون الان بيرتدوا ونازلين شوية

----------


## aBoRaMa

الاخوان اللي توهم واصلين  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الدولار ين  ركزو بالتوصية جيد الله يوفقكم فيه خير بأذن الله  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  95.32  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  اهداف الصعود بأذن الله  98.30  بشرط اختراق 97.25  الستوب  94.30  ممنوع تعديل الستوب مجرد يكسر الستوب بنقطة بندخل بيع  نراقب الافتتاح في حال فتح الي نزول بنراقب94.60 او قبلها منها متوقع الارتداد  فيتم الشراء واذا فتح على صعود بنراقب وندخل شراء   بأذن الله اذا توفقنا ووصلنا للهدف بندخل بيع من بعد مراقبه انه ماواصل صعود   ونضع الستوب 99  مجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب للهاي   هدف النزول بأذن الله 92  والله يكتب لنا ولكم الرزق والتوفيق جميعا  فالتوصية واضحة ماتحتاج شرح اكثر المهم تحفظ بالمفظلة متى تتحقق الاهداف الله اعلم  ممكن بيوم او خلال الاسبوع  فيها بأذن الله من 900لل 1000 نقطة  قولو يارب    
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  135  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  ركزو جيد ممكن نستفيد منه صعود وهبوط بتوفيق الله  في منكم من دخل به من سعر 134.40 تقريبا  واحتفظ به و رفع الستوب المهم نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على صعود  نراقب هذه النقطة 135.60 وهي مهمه جدا اخترقها ولو بنقطة   بأذن الله اهدفنا   136.30  138.70  مالم يخترق 135.60 ممكن ندخل بيع   الستوب   135.60  الهدف بأذن الله  133.80  من الهدف 133.80  متوقع الارتداد ندخل شراء  الستوب   133  مجرد يصعد 50 نقطة وفوق نرفع الستوب للو الذي عمله  والاهدف بأذن الله  136.60  138.70  والله الموفق  التوصية واضحة اقروها جيدا ونقطة 135.60 هي الفاصل مهمه جدا   والله يرزقنا ويكتب لنا التوفيق جميعا _    
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    اليورو كندي  السعر الحالي  1.5446  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  سنراقب الافتتاح وبنحاول بيعه من اعلى  والستوب ضع الستوب المناسب لك من 30 لل 50 نقطة  الهدف بأذن الله  1.5200  والله الموفق_   
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _ المجنون والله اعلم  الاغلاق ليوم الجمعه 154.30  لو فتح على صعود  المهم من معه من يوم الجمعه يراقب 155.30 لو واصل خليكم فيه نراقب وسأحدد بأذن الله هدفه  ولو فتح على نزول   بنراقب نقطة 152.50 تقريبا + - متوق الارتداد لو واصل نزول يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عنه  لو ارتد بندخل شراء والستوب 151.55  مجرد يرتفع بنرفع الستوب للو الذي عمله اليوم  هدفنا بأذن الله 157.50    والله الموفق_    
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _لو فتح على صعود 
من معه الكيبل من يوم الجمعه يجني ربحه عند 1.6250 لل 1.6260 
ولو واصل صعود خليكم فيه 
لو جنينا ربحنا ننتظر  
وأن شاء الله بنشوف فرصة اخرى وندخل فيها ان كان شراء او بيع 
والله الموفق_

----------


## aljameel

شباب انامرديت على احد جالس اتابع بس نتاكد من الصعود برد على الجميع

----------


## فريد زيزو

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الدولار ين  ركزو بالتوصية جيد الله يوفقكم فيه خير بأذن الله  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  95.32  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  اهداف الصعود بأذن الله  98.30  بشرط اختراق 97.25  الستوب  94.30  ممنوع تعديل الستوب مجرد يكسر الستوب بنقطة بندخل بيع  نراقب الافتتاح في حال فتح الي نزول بنراقب94.60 او قبلها منها متوقع الارتداد  فيتم الشراء واذا فتح على صعود بنراقب وندخل شراء   بأذن الله اذا توفقنا ووصلنا للهدف بندخل بيع من بعد مراقبه انه ماواصل صعود   ونضع الستوب 99  مجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب للهاي   هدف النزول بأذن الله 92  والله يكتب لنا ولكم الرزق والتوفيق جميعا  فالتوصية واضحة ماتحتاج شرح اكثر المهم تحفظ بالمفظلة متى تتحقق الاهداف الله اعلم  ممكن بيوم او خلال الاسبوع  فيها بأذن الله من 900لل 1000 نقطة  قولو يارب_    
> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  135  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  ركزو جيد ممكن نستفيد منه صعود وهبوط بتوفيق الله  في منكم من دخل به من سعر 134.40 تقريبا  واحتفظ به و رفع الستوب المهم نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على صعود  نراقب هذه النقطة 135.60 وهي مهمه جدا اخترقها ولو بنقطة   بأذن الله اهدفنا   136.30  138.70  مالم يخترق 135.60 ممكن ندخل بيع   الستوب   135.60  الهدف بأذن الله  133.80  من الهدف 133.80  متوقع الارتداد ندخل شراء  الستوب   133  مجرد يصعد 50 نقطة وفوق نرفع الستوب للو الذي عمله  والاهدف بأذن الله  136.60  138.70  والله الموفق  التوصية واضحة اقروها جيدا ونقطة 135.60 هي الفاصل مهمه جدا   والله يرزقنا ويكتب لنا التوفيق جميعا _    
> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    اليورو كندي  السعر الحالي  1.5446  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  سنراقب الافتتاح وبنحاول بيعه من اعلى  والستوب ضع الستوب المناسب لك من 30 لل 50 نقطة  الهدف بأذن الله  1.5200  والله الموفق_   
> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _المجنون والله اعلم  الاغلاق ليوم الجمعه 154.30  لو فتح على صعود  المهم من معه من يوم الجمعه يراقب 155.30 لو واصل خليكم فيه نراقب وسأحدد بأذن الله هدفه  ولو فتح على نزول   بنراقب نقطة 152.50 تقريبا + - متوق الارتداد لو واصل نزول يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عنه  لو ارتد بندخل شراء والستوب 151.55  مجرد يرتفع بنرفع الستوب للو الذي عمله اليوم  هدفنا بأذن الله 157.50    والله الموفق_   
> اقتباس:
> ...

 للمشاهدة

----------


## فريد زيزو

> راقبو اليورو دولار عند 4180 لل 4200 متوقع منها يرتد وينزل  
> الان هذه واضحه

    تم تفعيل صفقة اليورو دولار بيع ووضعت الاستوب 4220 
كم اضع الهدف اخى الجميل ؟

----------


## سـاحر

اليورو شكله طالع فوق الله يعين بس

----------


## aljameel

> تم تفعيل صفقة اليورو دولار بيع ووضعت الاستوب 4220  كم اضع الهدف اخى الجميل ؟

 اغلق شكله مواصل والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

من لم يدخل بالدولار ين يراقبه الان شوفو التوصية وطبقو كما بالتوصية 
اذا ربي كاتب لنا رزق بناخذه والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا امين يارب العالمين

----------


## سـاحر

هل ندخل بيع

----------


## show me

حبيبي الجميل أنا في الدولار ين
أشتريت 94.84
هل حدث تغير في التوصية أم ماذا
غلبناك معانا أتحملنا

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يدخل بيع لا الكيبل ولا اليورو خلونا نشوف ونراقب 
يااخوان انا ذكرت اهدافهم من قبل ارجعو لمشاركتي من يوم السبت والاحد والبارح 
ومن يوم الجمعة قلت اذا بيواصل صعود لهم اهداف كذا وكذا

----------


## aljameel

الدولار ين لم يحدث اي تغير بالتوصية كما هي المهم الالتزام بالستوب 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

من داخل بالمجنون راقبو 155.30 لل 155.50 تقريبا  
اما يجني ربحه او يواصل صعود والله اعلم 
لا للاستعججال 
انا للناس الي دخلو فيه متاخرين 
اما الي داخل من الارتداد يقدم الستوب على الاقل 100 نقطة  
والله الموفق

----------


## الكنق

الجميل دخلت بيع الباوند 1.6388 
مارايك

----------


## fahed122

السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله وبركاتة   
اخي الجميل  ايش رايك الان ببيع الكيبل

----------


## rare43

> الجميل دخلت بيع الباوند 1.6388 
> مارايك

 
اخوي .... اخونا الجميـــــــل قال لحد يدخل لا بيع ولا شراء للكيبل واليورو !!!!  
الله كريم ... ان شاء الله تكون ربح لك

----------


## فريد زيزو

ابو مروان الدولار ين الان عند نقطة دعم قوبة
ادخل شراء الان ؟
اشارتك تهمنى يا غالى :Hands:

----------


## aljameel

والله لهم اهداف فوق وذكرتها الكيبل واليورو دولار 
البيع فيه مخاطرة وانتم لكم الخيار 
فوات ربح ولا خسارة 
والله اعلم

----------


## فريد زيزو

توكلت على الله
دخلت شراء دولار ين من نقطة 94.73 واتمنى انه 
لا يرتد وينزل مرة اخرى باذن الله 
ويذهب للهدف مباشرة  :Ongue:

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان الدولار ين الان عند نقطة دعم قوبة  ادخل شراء الان ؟  اشارتك تهمنى يا غالى

 الستوب صغير وصل 60 ايش تنتظر 
توكل على الله

----------


## فريد زيزو

> الستوب صغير وصل 60 ايش تنتظر 
> توكل على الله

 
بارك الله فيك
توكلنا على الرحمن

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان يا ريت بس شطف تعطينا اي لفته عالصفقات

----------


## سـاحر

دخلنا معاكم وان شاء الله الى خير شراء الدولار ين

----------


## rare43

اخوي الجميل .... الاسترالي دولار شتشوف فيه ؟؟!!!

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل واليورو دولار 
يفضل الانتظار 
الا من داخل من يوم الجمعه او الخميس 
فأنا خوفا عليكم مابكتب الاهداف الان اخاف تتكلو عليها انا لا اعرف متى يصل لها  
وذكرت منها للكيبل قلت اذا يواصل صعود بعد هدفه 1.6260 له اهداف 380 و 420 و 470 و 550 لل 850 المجال مفتوح
متى يذهب لها الله اعلم  
ممكن باي لحضه يجني ربحه 
وممكن يواصل الله اعلم 
نفس الشي لليورو دولار 
والله الموفق

----------


## فريد زيزو

الاخوان اللي توهم واصلين  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الدولار ين  ركزو بالتوصية جيد الله يوفقكم فيه خير بأذن الله  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  95.32  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  اهداف الصعود بأذن الله  98.30  بشرط اختراق 97.25  الستوب  94.30  ممنوع تعديل الستوب مجرد يكسر الستوب بنقطة بندخل بيع  نراقب الافتتاح في حال فتح الي نزول بنراقب94.60 او قبلها منها متوقع الارتداد  فيتم الشراء واذا فتح على صعود بنراقب وندخل شراء   بأذن الله اذا توفقنا ووصلنا للهدف بندخل بيع من بعد مراقبه انه ماواصل صعود   ونضع الستوب 99  مجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب للهاي   هدف النزول بأذن الله 92  والله يكتب لنا ولكم الرزق والتوفيق جميعا  فالتوصية واضحة ماتحتاج شرح اكثر المهم تحفظ بالمفظلة متى تتحقق الاهداف الله اعلم  ممكن بيوم او خلال الاسبوع  فيها بأذن الله من 900لل 1000 نقطة  قولو يارب    
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  135  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  ركزو جيد ممكن نستفيد منه صعود وهبوط بتوفيق الله  في منكم من دخل به من سعر 134.40 تقريبا  واحتفظ به و رفع الستوب المهم نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على صعود  نراقب هذه النقطة 135.60 وهي مهمه جدا اخترقها ولو بنقطة   بأذن الله اهدفنا   136.30  138.70  مالم يخترق 135.60 ممكن ندخل بيع   الستوب   135.60  الهدف بأذن الله  133.80  من الهدف 133.80  متوقع الارتداد ندخل شراء  الستوب   133  مجرد يصعد 50 نقطة وفوق نرفع الستوب للو الذي عمله  والاهدف بأذن الله  136.60  138.70  والله الموفق  التوصية واضحة اقروها جيدا ونقطة 135.60 هي الفاصل مهمه جدا   والله يرزقنا ويكتب لنا التوفيق جميعا _    
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    اليورو كندي  السعر الحالي  1.5446  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  سنراقب الافتتاح وبنحاول بيعه من اعلى  والستوب ضع الستوب المناسب لك من 30 لل 50 نقطة  الهدف بأذن الله  1.5200  والله الموفق_   
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _ المجنون والله اعلم  الاغلاق ليوم الجمعه 154.30  لو فتح على صعود  المهم من معه من يوم الجمعه يراقب 155.30 لو واصل خليكم فيه نراقب وسأحدد بأذن الله هدفه  ولو فتح على نزول   بنراقب نقطة 152.50 تقريبا + - متوق الارتداد لو واصل نزول يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عنه  لو ارتد بندخل شراء والستوب 151.55  مجرد يرتفع بنرفع الستوب للو الذي عمله اليوم  هدفنا بأذن الله 157.50    والله الموفق_    
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _لو فتح على صعود 
من معه الكيبل من يوم الجمعه يجني ربحه عند 1.6250 لل 1.6260 
ولو واصل صعود خليكم فيه 
لو جنينا ربحنا ننتظر  
وأن شاء الله بنشوف فرصة اخرى وندخل فيها ان كان شراء او بيع 
والله الموفق_  TE]

----------


## aBoRaMa

يا اخواني واخواتي 
احب اذكركم واذكر نفسي قبلكم بنقاط مهمة: 
1. أن الاخ ابو مروان غير مجبر على طرح رؤيته لنا
2. أن الأخ ابو مروان لايضمن الاتجاه وإنما هي رؤية وتوقع
3. أن عالم الفوركس بحر هائج وتصعب السباحة فيه إلا بتوفيق الله
4. أنه ليس من الضروري أن نكسب كل يوم، فمثلما أننا تبحث عن المكسب، يجب علينا أن نتحمل الخسارة
5. أن التوفيق بيد الله سبحانه وتعالى 
ادري إن شاء الله أننا مدركين لهذه الحقائق، ولكن من باب التذكر كتبته لي ولكم   
لايجيني أحد مطفي النور وينتقد،،، ترى والله ما اشوفكم إلا اخواني واخواتي  :Big Grin:

----------


## سـاحر

الدولار ين بدء بالهبوط حسب التوصية ندخل بيع صح والا لا

----------


## fahed122

يا اخوان  هو من المجنووون   لا يكون الكيب   صار مجنون مثل الياباني   
مشاء الله تبارك الله  عطاء  ولا اروع

----------


## aBoRaMa

> الدولار ين بدء بالهبوط حسب التوصية ندخل بيع صح والا لا

  
لاااااااااااا  
التوصية تقول نبيع اذا كسر نقطة الستوب عند 94.30

----------


## aljooore

اليورو ين داخلته من الفجر والساحر كمان 
الباوند جنيت عند 250 ولله الحمد 130  
وعندي الان المجنون

----------


## aljameel

كم الباوند فرنك وصل 1.7456 
من يوم الجمعه قلنا متوقع ارتداد من 1.7150 وهدفنا بأذن الله اذا واصل صعود 1.7600 
ورجعت وقلت من لم يدخل بأماكانه الدخول وكان عند 1.7200 تقريبا  
وذكرت قفلو عليه ليوم الاثنين وتقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول او بزيادة 10 نقاط 
وكذا واحد سألني انساه للاسبوع القادم  
من دخل فيه اقوله مبروووووك ومن لم يدخل اقوله حظ اوفر بأذن الله 
والان تسألو ندخل اقولكم بعد ماطلع 350 نقطة 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل هدف له وصل له 420 هل اكتفى الله اعلم 
من اراد بيع كمغامر بعقد صغير والستوب الهاي والله اعلم 
الهدف القناعة 
نفس الشي لليورو دولار 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان ممكن انا حطيت الستوب على نقط الدخول للمجنون واليورز ين هل هاي مناسب

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان ممكن انا حطيت الستوب على نقط الدخول للمجنون واليورز ين هل هاي مناسب

 تقديم الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح لايقل عن 50 نقطة  
معك من 50 لل 100 نقطة لتقديم الستوب 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljooore

تم البيع بس بومروان برايك كم بيصحح الباوند ممكن يوصل 250

----------


## aBoRaMa

دحدر الدولار ين والظاهر بيكسر الستوب وبزحلق تحت

----------


## aljameel

> تم البيع بس بومروان برايك كم بيصحح الباوند ممكن يوصل 250

 لا اعلم كم الهدف الصورة غير واضحة هل يواصل نزول الله اعلم 
لو تاكد لدي شي سأضعه هنا بالحال 
الان الهدف بأذن الله بالقناعه

----------


## aljameel

> دحدر الدولار ين والظاهر بيكسر الستوب وبزحلق تحت

 والله اعلم لو ضرب الستوب الدولار ين ونزل 
توقع الكيبل واليورو بيصعدو 
اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

راقبو المجنون عند 154.70 تقريبا لل 154.50 
متوقع ارتداد والله اعلم 
لو ارتد ممكن شراء والله الموفق 
الستوب 20 نقطة من نقطة الارتداد او نقطة الارتداد 
بس يصعد 50 وفوق تقديم الستوب 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل واليورو قدمو الستوب لنقطة الدخول للاحتياط 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون لو اخترق بأذن الله 155.75 بأذن الله هدفنا 157 والله اعلم 
لو واصل صعود خليكم فيه والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

اتمنى أن نرى ارتدار للدولار ين

----------


## aljameel

شايفين الكيبل والدولار ين 
لاهذا بينزل ولاهذا بيضرب الستوب 
واقفين بالمنطقة الدولار هو سيد الموقف وهو مرتبط مع الاثنين 
والله يكتب الي فيه الخير

----------


## aljameel

> اتمنى أن نرى ارتدار للدولار ين

  
بأذن الله  
الله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا 
اتمنى الكيبل واليورو ينهارو تحت 
وقروب الين فوق يارب

----------


## aBoRaMa

كان بينه وبين نقطة الوقف اربع نقاط فقط 
هبط عندي الى 94.44

----------


## aljameel

بأذن الله المجنون فوق كمعطيات امامي بيقول صاعد الله كريم

----------


## aljameel

> كان بينه وبين نقطة الوقف اربع نقاط فقط 
> هبط عندي الى 94.44

 الوقف 94.30 وليس 40 
اووكي

----------


## aBoRaMa

ابو مروان،،، هل تذكر سؤالك لي عن فرصة سريعة؟؟  
وأجبتك في المشاركة رقم 9301 على هذا الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/1186153-9301-post.html  
من فضل ربي علي،،، حتى الان مكسب 170 نقطة،،، خخخخخخ ،،، اقول وخر عني بس ،،، من اليوم بفتح موضوع مستقل لي وهاتك يا توصيات خخخخخخ  :18:

----------


## aBoRaMa

> الوقف 94.30 وليس 40 
> اووكي

  
صح صح انا غلطان :Big Grin: ،،، اذن 14 نقطة

----------


## fahed122

> ابو مروان،،، هل تذكر سؤالك لي عن فرصة سريعة؟؟  
> وأجبتك في المشاركة رقم 9301 على هذا الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/1186153-9301-post.html  
> من فضل ربي علي،،، حتى الان مكسب 170 نقطة،،، خخخخخخ ،،، اقول وخر عني بس ،،، من اليوم بفتح موضوع مستقل لي وهاتك يا توصيات خخخخخخ

  
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
صدق نفسه   
بالتوفيق حبيبي والله اتمني ذلك

----------


## aljooore

بس انا بعت المجنون كم احط الستوب

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان،،، هل تذكر سؤالك لي عن فرصة سريعة؟؟  
> وأجبتك في المشاركة رقم 9301 على هذا الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/1186153-9301-post.html  
> من فضل ربي علي،،، حتى الان مكسب 170 نقطة،،، خخخخخخ ،،، اقول وخر عني بس ،،، من اليوم بفتح موضوع مستقل لي وهاتك يا توصيات خخخخخخ

 بصدق شفتها لك ونسيت اقولك ارجو المعذرة اليوم كله مراقبات  
اقولك مبرووووووك مقدما

----------


## سـاحر

دخلنا المجنون توكلنا على الله

----------


## aBoRaMa

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> صدق نفسه   
> بالتوفيق حبيبي والله اتمني ذلك

  
لا والله يا فاهد،،، مادخلني منها ولا سنت،،، لأني بصراحة افتقد الى الثقة في قراءاتي ،،،ولكن مع التدريب والتمرين ان شاء الله سأتمكن من التغلب على هذه المشكلة :Stick Out Tongue: ،،،

----------


## aljameel

> بس انا بعت المجنون كم احط الستوب

 شراءءءءءءءء وليس بيع حتى اللحضه بيقول صاعد والله اعلم 
لو كسر اللو 154.65 نفكر بالبيع 
مالم يكسر فهي الستوب 154.65 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

المجنون غصب عنه بيصعد  
الان بكس وبطيره عند 157 قول يارب

----------


## aljooore

طلعت بربح 40 دولار الحمد الله اشتري يعني الان وكم الاستوب

----------


## aljameel

> طلعت بربح 40 دولار الحمد الله اشتري يعني الان وكم الاستوب

 الستوب 154.65 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الان اخواني أستاذنكم للصلاة ولنا لقاء بأذن الله بعد الصلاة 
كل شي واضح مافي شي ماقلته 
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

قولو بسم الله وتوكلو على الله 
واليورو ين والستوب ضع مايناسبك او 134.33 
السعر الحالي 134.69 
والله الموفق

----------


## فريد زيزو

تم الدخول فى المجنون من سعر 155.20 ووضع الاستوب 154.65
والله الموفق

----------


## medoforex

اخي الجميل 
انا شاري الين من 95.29  
و لما نزل شويا سويت هدج عشان اخليه يتسنفر نزوله و استفيد من الطلوع تاني 
ايه رأيك افك الهدج الان و اخلي عقد الشراء

----------


## الكنق

> قولو بسم الله وتوكلو على الله 
> واليورو ين والستوب ضع مايناسبك او 134.33 
> السعر الحالي 134.69 
> والله الموفق

  اليورو  بيع والا شراء

----------


## aljameel

ادعسسسسسسسسس ياقروب الين مجنون وغيره 
بأذن الله لاهدافهم

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين شراءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء

----------


## aljooore

بومروان كيف الباوند اقصد الكيبل  واليورو  
بايعينهم احنا كم الهدف

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل 
> انا شاري الين من 95.29  
> و لما نزل شويا سويت هدج عشان اخليه يتسنفر نزوله و استفيد من الطلوع تاني 
> ايه رأيك افك الهدج الان و اخلي عقد الشراء

 اخي مالم يضرب الستوب فهو صعوووووووووووود

----------


## saud33

ابو مروان اليورو ين  ان شاء  الله اذا اخترق نقطة 135   فيه 100 نقطه فوق ان شاء الله  
مكون   كوب وعروة من احلى مايكون على النص ساعه

----------


## fahed122

> اليورو ين شراءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء

 
تم الدخووووووول   
يارب   يارب   يرتفع 200نقطه   
يااارب يارزااق

----------


## aljameel

سؤال قلنا المجنون متوقع ينزل لل 154.70 لل 154.50 
ومتوقع ارتداد وقلنا شراء من منطقة الارتداد واكدت اكثر من مرة بانه صاعد بأذن الله 
وارتد وصعد وضل مابين 154.80 لل 155.10 وانا اكد شراء والستوب 154.65 
والهدف بأذن الله باختراق 155.75 157 
اكثر من كذا وترجعو تدخلو من فوق  
الان الي داخل من تحت من الارتداد مرتاح 
والي من فوق على اعصابه 
والله ماني عارف ايش اقولكم 
الله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا يارب

----------


## aljooore

> بومروان كيف الباوند اقصد الكيبل واليورو  
> بايعينهم احنا كم الهدف

  .....................................

----------


## aljameel

بصدق ترفعو الضغط 
انا احرص عليكم من انفسكم 
هذه فرص بنجلس بنراقب ونحلل على شأن هذه الفرصه وغيرها 
وشوفو الي داخل من 153.60 تقريبا كم معه نقطة حاط رجل على رجل 
رافع الستوب وتارك الجهاز لا حرق اعصاب ولا غيره

----------


## aljameel

المهم اذا توفقنا باليورو ين وواصل صعود 
بأذن الله هدفنا 136.60 
طبعا له اهداف اخرى ذكرتها سابقا  
المهم لو واصل صعود بعد الهدف خليكم فيه 
والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق يارب جميعا

----------


## MR_ADEL

هدف اليورو ين كام ان شاء الله؟؟؟؟؟  شكر اخي الجميل .... علم

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان اليورو ين ان شاء الله اذا اخترق نقطة 135 فيه 100 نقطه فوق ان شاء الله  
> مكون كوب وعروة من احلى مايكون على النص ساعه

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## الكنق

التداول متوقف ليش

----------


## fahed122

ابو مروان  بدا الباوند دولار(( الكيبل ))  بضيق خطوط البولينقر 
على وشك الانفجار الايجابي   
ايش تشوف انت  
ومنك نستفيد  احنا  نحاول نتعلم منك الله يحفظك

----------


## fahed122

> المهم اذا توفقنا باليورو ين وواصل صعود 
> بأذن الله هدفنا 136.60 
> طبعا له اهداف اخرى ذكرتها سابقا  
> المهم لو واصل صعود بعد الهدف خليكم فيه 
> والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق يارب جميعا

 
يارب يااااااكريم  
يااارب 
ابو مروان عشان خاطري  خلها  1000نقطه 
خلني اعيش  في احلام ورديه :18:

----------


## aljameel

> بومروان كيف الباوند اقصد الكيبل واليورو  
> بايعينهم احنا كم الهدف

 نراقب 1.6335 تقريبا لو نزل لو ارتد منها ممكن نغلق البيع وندخل شراء 
لو واصل نزول فنحن فيه وسأبلغ به بأذن الله 
والستوب نقطة الارتداد او اقل ب 10 لل 20 نقطة 
والهدف بأذن 1.6500 لل 1.6550 بأذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## fahed122

> التداول متوقف ليش

  
التداول شغال الله يحفظك  
هذي كانت مشكلتي امس   
الحلول  قفل المودم وانتظر خمس دقايق  واشتغل 
اعد تشغيل الجهاز  
الاخير  اتصل على مزود الخدمه   
اذا مانفعو  كل هذولي    الله يعينك على اقرب مقهى

----------


## fahed122

خلني  اسوي فيها شوي  
بنحاول  مدام معنا ابو مروان  معاه القلم الاحمر  يصحح لنا 
يارب تحفظه   
اليورو ين  الي اشوفه  والعلم عند الله 
باقي 10دقايق  اذا اغلقنا فوق 134.80  فوقهاااا  
رايح يبدع الزوج ويطير الى135.70  
ايش رايك يابو مروان   
تحليل   خطير صح            
عارف ماعندي سالفه 
هههههههههه

----------


## aljameel

> يارب يااااااكريم  
> يااارب 
> ابو مروان عشان خاطري خلها 1000نقطه 
> خلني اعيش في احلام ورديه

 هدفه الاول بأذن الله بيقول 138.70  
وهدفه الثاني بأذن الله 144 
قولو يارب والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## الكنق

> التداول شغال الله يحفظك  
> هذي كانت مشكلتي امس  
> الحلول قفل المودم وانتظر خمس دقايق واشتغل 
> اعد تشغيل الجهاز  
> الاخير اتصل على مزود الخدمه  
> اذا مانفعو كل هذولي الله يعينك على اقرب مقهى

 شكرا   لك اخي

----------


## aljooore

> نراقب 1.6335 تقريبا لو نزل لو ارتد منها ممكن نغلق البيع وندخل شراء 
> لو واصل نزول فنحن فيه وسأبلغ به بأذن الله 
> والستوب نقطة الارتداد او اقل ب 10 لل 20 نقطة 
> والهدف بأذن 1.6500 لل 1.6550 بأذن الله 
> والله الموفق

  
ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان بدا الباوند دولار(( الكيبل )) بضيق خطوط البولينقر 
> على وشك الانفجار الايجابي   
> ايش تشوف انت  
> ومنك نستفيد احنا نحاول نتعلم منك الله يحفظك

 اتوقع بينزل كما ذكرت 1.6335 تقريبا اما منها يرتد وهو المتوقع 
او يواصل نزول  
لو اختراق الهاي اليوم اتوقع يصعد والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

ابو مروان،،، هل ترى أن توصية الدولار ين مازالت سارية بعد هذا الهبوط القوي؟

----------


## بحريني88

يعطيييك اللف اللف عافيه يالجمييل على المجهوود اللي تبذله  
والله ان شاء الله لك الاجر والثواب 
وبخصوص صفقاتي انا دخلت معك في اليورو ين الان عند 134.78  
لان راحت علي نومه .... سامحني يالغالي مالحقت معاك من البدايه  
الدولار ين تنصحني اني اشتريه يالغالي ؟؟ 
وبخصوص المجنون اشتريه بعد ؟؟

----------


## الدولارجي

صباح الخير جميعا الآن معاكم .... جاري مراجعه التوصيات   
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## fahed122

مبروووووووك اليورو ين مقدماً  
الله يحفظك يابو مروان    
والله انك صياد   
والى الهدف  ان شاءالله

----------


## aljameel

> خلني اسوي فيها شوي  
> بنحاول مدام معنا ابو مروان معاه القلم الاحمر يصحح لنا 
> يارب تحفظه   
> اليورو ين الي اشوفه والعلم عند الله 
> باقي 10دقايق اذا اغلقنا فوق 134.80 فوقهاااا  
> رايح يبدع الزوج ويطير الى135.70  
> ايش رايك يابو مروان   
> تحليل خطير صح            
> عارف ماعندي سالفه 
> هههههههههه

 شوف ياحلو بس يلمس او يخترق 135.25 بنقطة قول بأذن الله 136.60 
او 135.30 على شأن فرق الاسعار بالبرامج 
والله اعلم

----------


## fahed122

الكيبل  مكون علم وساريه  يارب يخترق    
يااارب   يااارب

----------


## fahed122

> شوف ياحلو بس يلمس او يخترق 135.25 بنقطة قول بأذن الله 136.60 
> او 135.30 على شأن فرق الاسعار بالبرامج 
> والله اعلم

  
يارب  ياكرم   
ان شاء الله يلمسها  ويذكيها تذكؤه اسلاميه

----------


## الدولارجي

أخي ما رأيك باليورو دولار هل ندخل بيع؟؟؟؟   
بانتظارك

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان،،، هل ترى أن توصية الدولار ين مازالت سارية بعد هذا الهبوط القوي؟

 انا امامي بيقول صاعد مالم يكسر 94.30 والله اعلم 
انتم مع الصعود تقديم الستوب 10 ب 10 نقاط كل مايصعد 15 او 10 نقاط 
نقدم الستوب 10 وهكذا والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الدولار ين بس يلمس 96 او يخترقها بنقطة بأذن الله لهدفنا 98.50 لل 98.70 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> أخي ما رأيك باليورو دولار هل ندخل بيع؟؟؟؟   
> بانتظارك

 ممكن والستوب الهاي بأذن الله 
والهدف القناعة

----------


## الكنق

الجميل  
مارايك في  CHF / USD
هل هو صاعد ام نازل

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار راقبه عند 1.4190 تقريبا ام يرتد او يواصل نزول والله الموفق

----------


## الدولارجي

> ممكن والستوب الهاي بأذن الله  والهدف القناعة

 شكرا أخي الكريم    
بالتوفيق للجميع  :AA:

----------


## بحريني88

> الدولار ين بس يلمس 96 او يخترقها بنقطة بأذن الله لهدفنا 98.50 لل 98.70 
> والله اعلم

 يالغالي ممكن ادخل شراء الان ؟؟ 
تراك ماتجاوب على استفساراتي  :Boxing:  كله مطنش اشوف

----------


## فريد زيزو

> الاخوان اللي توهم واصلين  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الدولار ين  ركزو بالتوصية جيد الله يوفقكم فيه خير بأذن الله  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  95.32  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  اهداف الصعود بأذن الله  98.30  بشرط اختراق 97.25  الستوب  94.30  ممنوع تعديل الستوب مجرد يكسر الستوب بنقطة بندخل بيع  نراقب الافتتاح في حال فتح الي نزول بنراقب94.60 او قبلها منها متوقع الارتداد  فيتم الشراء واذا فتح على صعود بنراقب وندخل شراء   بأذن الله اذا توفقنا ووصلنا للهدف بندخل بيع من بعد مراقبه انه ماواصل صعود   ونضع الستوب 99  مجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب للهاي   هدف النزول بأذن الله 92  والله يكتب لنا ولكم الرزق والتوفيق جميعا  فالتوصية واضحة ماتحتاج شرح اكثر المهم تحفظ بالمفظلة متى تتحقق الاهداف الله اعلم  ممكن بيوم او خلال الاسبوع  فيها بأذن الله من 900لل 1000 نقطة  قولو يارب    
> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  135  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  ركزو جيد ممكن نستفيد منه صعود وهبوط بتوفيق الله  في منكم من دخل به من سعر 134.40 تقريبا  واحتفظ به و رفع الستوب المهم نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على صعود  نراقب هذه النقطة 135.60 وهي مهمه جدا اخترقها ولو بنقطة   بأذن الله اهدفنا   136.30  138.70  مالم يخترق 135.60 ممكن ندخل بيع   الستوب   135.60  الهدف بأذن الله  133.80  من الهدف 133.80  متوقع الارتداد ندخل شراء  الستوب   133  مجرد يصعد 50 نقطة وفوق نرفع الستوب للو الذي عمله  والاهدف بأذن الله  136.60  138.70  والله الموفق  التوصية واضحة اقروها جيدا ونقطة 135.60 هي الفاصل مهمه جدا   والله يرزقنا ويكتب لنا التوفيق جميعا _    
> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    اليورو كندي  السعر الحالي  1.5446  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  سنراقب الافتتاح وبنحاول بيعه من اعلى  والستوب ضع الستوب المناسب لك من 30 لل 50 نقطة  الهدف بأذن الله  1.5200  والله الموفق_   
> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _ المجنون والله اعلم  الاغلاق ليوم الجمعه 154.30  لو فتح على صعود  المهم من معه من يوم الجمعه يراقب 155.30 لو واصل خليكم فيه نراقب وسأحدد بأذن الله هدفه  ولو فتح على نزول   بنراقب نقطة 152.50 تقريبا + - متوق الارتداد لو واصل نزول يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عنه  لو ارتد بندخل شراء والستوب 151.55  مجرد يرتفع بنرفع الستوب للو الذي عمله اليوم  هدفنا بأذن الله 157.50    والله الموفق_    
> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _لو فتح على صعود 
> ...

 للمشاهدة

----------


## aBoRaMa

انا حظي معكم اليوم سيء جداً والله المستعان

----------


## الكنق

> الجميل  
> مارايك في CHF / USD
> هل هو صاعد ام نازل

  اسفين على كثر الاسئله لاني ادري وقتك ممكن ضيق ولايسمح بالرد

----------


## aljameel

> يالغالي ممكن ادخل شراء الان ؟؟ 
> تراك ماتجاوب على استفساراتي  كله مطنش اشوف

 بطنشك بس يصعدو انت تفكر تدخل ليش مادخلت من البدايه وصل 94.43 
وين كنت  
والله بتمنى انك تدخل من اقل نقطة تكون قريبه للستوب او النقطة التي حددتها 94.60 
لو نزل وانت بأمان والامان من الله وحده دائما متاخر 
تفكر مايمكن تخسر هذا مستحيل 
مثل ماتتقبل الربح تتقبل الخسارة 
والحمد لله بنحاول بقدر المستطاع مانخسر واذا خسرنا لايتعد 10% من ارباحنا 
والحمد لله من شهر خسارة لاتتجوز 3% من الربح الي بنحققه بفضل الله وتوفيقه 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكنق بصدق بس اتاكد بجاوبك الا ن لو بقول كلها توقعات  
والان احنا معنا كذا جوز الا هذا اتركه وابشر بس يعطى اشارة واضحه بكتبها بوقتها بأذن الله

----------


## بحريني88

> بطنشك بس يصعدو انت تفكر تدخل ليش مادخلت من البدايه وصل 94.43 
> وين كنت  
> والله بتمنى انك تدخل من اقل نقطة تكون قريبه للستوب او النقطة التي حددتها 94.60 
> لو نزل وانت بأمان والامان من الله وحده دائما متاخر 
> تفكر مايمكن تخسر هذا مستحيل 
> مثل ماتتقبل الربح تتقبل الخسارة 
> والحمد لله بنحاول بقدر المستطاع مانخسر واذا خسرنا لايتعد 10% من ارباحنا 
> والحمد لله من شهر خسارة لاتتجوز 3% من الربح الي بنحققه بفضل الله وتوفيقه 
> والله الموفق

 سامحني يالغالي راحت علي نومه :Doh:  
اذا لي نصيب اليوم باخذه ان شاء الله  
حصل خير بحاول اذا نزل اخذه قبل لاروح الجامعه  
يلا نودعكم الان والى اللقاء بعد كم ساعه

----------


## aBoRaMa

بعد نصف ساعة يفتح السوق الامريكي،،، وهو اللي بينهي حالة الركود،،، قولوا يارب

----------


## aljameel

الفرنك ين السعر الحالي 89 متوقع صعود والله اعلم 
الشراء من السعر الحالي 
الستوب 88.80 
الهدف بأذن الله 90.10 
وله هدف اخر  بأذن الله 92 
والله الموفق

----------


## rare43

يالله يا رب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## rebel_man

مشكوور اخى الجميل على توصياتك الرائعه والله ما حسيت بالمكسب الا بفضل الله ثم بسبب توصياتك

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان متى نطلع من بيع البياوند تةني جايه البيت

----------


## الدولارجي

أخي جميل نزل اليورو وكسر 1.4190 شو رايك بيع ولا شراء منتظرك؟؟؟

----------


## فريد زيزو

> الفرنك ين السعر الحالي 89 متوقع صعود والله اعلم 
> الشراء من السعر الحالي 
> الستوب 88.80 
> الهدف بأذن الله 90.10 
> وله هدف اخر  بأذن الله 92 
> والله الموفق

 
بس الله توكلنا على الله
تم الدخول الان والى الهدف الكبير باذن الله تعالى
وبصراحة الاستوب قريب جدا وده اللى شجعنى للدخول :Ongue: 
يا كريم يا رزاق  :Hands:

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان متى نطلع من بيع البياوند تةني جايه البيت

 بنراقب 1.6335 تقريبا اما يرتد منها او يواصل نزول 
لو ارتد ممكن نغلق وندخل شراء 
والستوب اللو اخر نقطة يصلها ونظيف 10 او 15 نقطة ناقص عنها  
وهي الستوب بأذن الله بس يصعد نرفع الستوب والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> أخي جميل نزل اليورو وكسر 1.4190 شو رايك بيع ولا شراء منتظرك؟؟؟

 اخي بنراقبها انت قلت تقريبا ولم اقل كسر 
ممكن هي او اكثر شوي هل يرتد منها 
اذا ارتد من بعد مراقبه شراء واللو الستوب 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

شباب نفس الاسئله  
اجاوب على السؤال اكثر من مرة  
والله تعبت من الكتابه 
اقراو ماكتبتها لمن سئل نفس السؤال

----------


## aBoRaMa

> شباب نفس الاسئله  
> اجاوب على السؤال اكثر من مرة  
> والله تعبت من الكتابه 
> اقراو ماكتبتها لمن سئل نفس السؤال

  
خخخخخخخخخخ  
عصب ابة مروان،،، الحين يكتب لكم توصية تجيب فيكم العيد خخخخخخخخ

----------


## ali_sii

> اخي بنراقبها انت قلت تقريبا ولم اقل كسر 
> ممكن هي او اكثر شوي هل يرتد منها 
> اذا ارتد من بعد مراقبه شراء واللو الستوب 
> والله الموفق

 السلام عليكم 
اخى انا جديد فى المنتدى ممكن توضيح اكثر

----------


## الكنق

الجميل  تعديل للسؤال السابق  
USD / CAD

----------


## aljameel

> الجميل تعديل للسؤال السابق  
> USD / CAD

  
اي عمله مرتبطه مع الدولار  انتظر بصراحه  
مثلها مثل الكيبل واليورو  
لشفت الكيبل صعد اعرف الدولار نازل اوكي 
افضل الانتظار

----------


## سـاحر

وش سالفة اليورو ين عساها ما طول بس تراه دوخ روسنا يتذبذب في نطاق ضيق تعبنا هالزوج

----------


## aljameel

الان يجيكم السوق الامريكي اربطو الاحزمه  
اي عمله مرتبطة بالدولار ربط الاحزمه 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> وش سالفة اليورو ين عساها ما طول بس تراه دوخ روسنا يتذبذب في نطاق ضيق تعبنا هالزوج

 بيطلع وغصب عنه مو بكيفه 
المهم 135.30 او 25 وقول عليه السلام ماتلحقه والله اعلم

----------


## الدولارجي

> الان يجيكم السوق الامريكي اربطو الاحزمه  
> اي عمله مرتبطة بالدولار ربط الاحزمه 
> والله اعلم

 صعود ولا هبوط انا حزامي مش راكب ومش عارف اركبه  :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:

----------


## nasser1977

فعلا نفس السؤال  
صعود ولا هبوط  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> صعود ولا هبوط انا حزامي مش راكب ومش عارف اركبه

  

> فعلا نفس السؤال  
> صعود ولا هبوط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 ماقلنا متوقع الكيبل ينزل لل 1.6335 تقريبا  
منها متوقع ارتداد ندخل شراء ونضع الستوب اللو وبنظيف 10 او 20 نقطة او على كيفك 
الان بتقولو نزل بس 1.6345 اقولكم فرقت 10 نقاط هذا توقع ممكن يصلها وممكن مايصلها وممكن ينزل اقل منها اجتهاد يصيب ويخطي 
نفس اليورو دولار قلنا بنراقب 1.4190 متوقع يرتد منها ندخل  
نزل 1.4188 وارتد 
بنتوقع صعود حسب الاجتهاد بترجعو تقولو صعود ولا هبوط 
بصدق مو معقول  
ترى بجتهد انا اصيب واخطى الان اتوقع صعود وممكن مايصعد  
ينزل الله اعلم 
بقول اربطو الاحزمه يعني الستوب ضروري كما ذكرت كم يكون 
انا بصدق عصبت خلوني اروووووح اكل بتهدى الاعصاب  
معاليش ياشباب مقدر كمان انتم قدرو والله مرهق وعلى شأن خاطركم  
مقابل للجهاز برد على كل سؤال 
المهم 10 دقائق وراجع لكم بنروق بنعبي المعدة  
والله يكتب لكم الرزق والتوفيق جميعا وانا معكم أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## aljameel

المجنون بيخترق 155.75 
واليور ين 135.30 
بأذن الله لاهدافهم 
وكبرو المخدة

----------


## الدولارجي

> ماقلنا متوقع الكيبل ينزل لل 1.6335 تقريبا  
> منها متوقع ارتداد ندخل شراء ونضع الستوب اللو وبنظيف 10 او 20 نقطة او على كيفك 
> الان بتقولو نزل بس 1.6345 اقولكم فرقت 10 نقاط هذا توقع ممكن يصلها وممكن مايصلها وممكن ينزل اقل منها اجتهاد يصيب ويخطي 
> نفس اليورو دولار قلنا بنراقب 1.4190 متوقع يرتد منها ندخل  
> نزل 1.4188 وارتد 
> بنتوقع صعود حسب الاجتهاد بترجعو تقولو صعود ولا هبوط 
> بصدق مو معقول  
> ترى بجتهد انا اصيب واخطى الان اتوقع صعود وممكن مايصعد  
> ينزل الله اعلم 
> ...

 
شكرا أخي والله مقدرين
الله يعطيك العافية  :015:

----------


## aBoRaMa

غردوووووووووووووووووووووووا

----------


## fahed122

مشاء الله  تبارك الله  
ابداااع يابو مروان   دعس اليورو  ين

----------


## show me

الله يعطيك العافيه اخ الجميل على المجهود اللي بذلته
وماقصرت
سواء ربحنا أم خسرنا جعلها الله في موازين حسناتك

----------


## الكنق

ماشاء الله اليورو ين  شغل التيربو

----------


## fahed122

> ماقلنا متوقع الكيبل ينزل لل 1.6335 تقريبا  
> منها متوقع ارتداد ندخل شراء ونضع الستوب اللو وبنظيف 10 او 20 نقطة او على كيفك 
> الان بتقولو نزل بس 1.6345 اقولكم فرقت 10 نقاط هذا توقع ممكن يصلها وممكن مايصلها وممكن ينزل اقل منها اجتهاد يصيب ويخطي 
> نفس اليورو دولار قلنا بنراقب 1.4190 متوقع يرتد منها ندخل  
> نزل 1.4188 وارتد 
> بنتوقع صعود حسب الاجتهاد بترجعو تقولو صعود ولا هبوط 
> بصدق مو معقول  
> ترى بجتهد انا اصيب واخطى الان اتوقع صعود وممكن مايصعد  
> ينزل الله اعلم 
> ...

 
كل ياعم ولا تعصب  
الله  يجعل مثواك الجنه  
ولاتنسى  اكثرنا جدد ماله الا  ايم قليله في العملات

----------


## silverhawk145

> ماقلنا متوقع الكيبل ينزل لل 1.6335 تقريبا  
> منها متوقع ارتداد ندخل شراء ونضع الستوب اللو وبنظيف 10 او 20 نقطة او على كيفك 
> الان بتقولو نزل بس 1.6345 اقولكم فرقت 10 نقاط هذا توقع ممكن يصلها وممكن مايصلها وممكن ينزل اقل منها اجتهاد يصيب ويخطي 
> نفس اليورو دولار قلنا بنراقب 1.4190 متوقع يرتد منها ندخل  
> نزل 1.4188 وارتد 
> بنتوقع صعود حسب الاجتهاد بترجعو تقولو صعود ولا هبوط 
> بصدق مو معقول  
> ترى بجتهد انا اصيب واخطى الان اتوقع صعود وممكن مايصعد  
> ينزل الله اعلم 
> ...

  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  *الله يكون فى عونك اخى الجميل 
وجزاك اله خيرااااااا
ولو سمحت اخى الجميل ممكن تكتب كل التوصيات المفعلة وهدفها واستوباها وتريح اعصابك ويالهدف او الاستوب لا قدر الله
ولو فيه جديد فى اى توصيه ( نعدل استوب او نخرج الان او ما شابه ذلك ) حضرتك تخبرنا
وده كان مجرد اقتراح وتقبل ودى واحترامى  
ولو سمحت يا شباب اى حد عنده سؤال يشوف فى المشاركات السابقة
وبالتوفيق لكم جميعاااااااااااااااااااااااا*  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## فريد زيزو

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر
الدولار ين والمجنون والفرنك ين حلقوووووووواا لفوووووق بصاروخ لا يصد ولا يرد باذن الله
بالهناء والشفاء ابو مروان ولا تعصب نفسك يا غالى كلنا زى اخوانك وربنا يبارك فيك ويرزقك الجنة.
سؤال صغير هل نقدم الاستوب الان ونحجز جزء من الربح ؟
وايضا نعمل الاهداف الكبيرة بالنسبة لجروب الين واحنا مطمنين باذن الله؟  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljooore

المجنون قرب من الهدف

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان الجميل...انا مسألتش و لا سؤال اليوم...معلش 
المجنون هدفه 157 مش كده...الله يكرمك و يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب و ايانا

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان هلا نغلق على 50 
او ننتظر استجداد اهداف

----------


## aljooore

بو مروانم يالله بس  الاكل يسبب التخمه

----------


## khaled.gad

> الفرنك ين السعر الحالي 89 متوقع صعود والله اعلم 
> الشراء من السعر الحالي 
> الستوب 88.80 
> الهدف بأذن الله 90.10 
> وله هدف اخر  بأذن الله 92 
> والله الموفق

 تسجيل متابعه 
محققه 40 نقطه الى الان 
الى الهدف ان شاء الله

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي اليورو ين اخترق عندكم 135.60 ؟؟ انه وصل لي 59  
فهل يعني هذا اخترق ؟؟ 
انه رايح الجامعه وابي خبر عشان يا ادخل بيع ولا اتم على الشراء مفتوح  
وشكراا

----------


## Mohajer

الاخ العزيز ابو مروان الله يعطيك العافيه على الجهود اللتى تقوم بها وكل شى انت قلته كان وضح جدذ من البدايه وانا كنت متبع                       واول مره ادخل للامنه موقعك ولكن الله يعطيك العافيه على الجهود اللتى تقوم بها                                   وانا اسجل حضورى لديك ان تقبلنى عندك       وشكرا لك

----------


## aljameel

> *الله يكون فى عونك اخى الجميل*  _وجزاك اله خيرااااااا_ _ولو سمحت اخى الجميل ممكن تكتب كل التوصيات المفعلة وهدفها واستوباها وتريح اعصابك ويالهدف او الاستوب لا قدر الله_ _ولو فيه جديد فى اى توصيه ( نعدل استوب او نخرج الان او ما شابه ذلك ) حضرتك تخبرنا_ _وده كان مجرد اقتراح وتقبل ودى واحترامى_   _ولو سمحت يا شباب اى حد عنده سؤال يشوف فى المشاركات السابقة_ _وبالتوفيق لكم جميعاااااااااااااااااااااااا_

 التوصيات هي كيف بيكون امامك هدف واضح اوكي  
بتضع الستوب والهدف والشراء  
في توصيات تتوقع منها يبدا الصعود او الهبوط  
كالتي نعمل عليها بالارتدادات وبنحاول ندخل فيها من البداية تكون نقاط اكبر وستوب صغير جدا 
مجرد ترتد بنحرك الستوب وبكذا نكون بالامان والامان من الله السوق ماله امان هكذا تعلمت  
فرضا توصية على سبيل المثال 
المجنون شراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل او تضع نقاط ممكن ينزل لها وليست مؤكدة 
فرضا المجنون الان 156.10 الان ممكن ينزل لل 155.60 او اعلى  
الستوب فرضا 100 نقطة 
الهدف 157 
شوف نحن من اين ماخذينه من تقريبا مابين 153.70 لل 153.60 كما اشرت له بوقتها 
الستوب 153.25 ومجرد يصعد بنقدم الستوب  ولو لمنطقة الدخول صعد قدمنا كذا ارتحنا ضرب استوب ما ضرب نحن بالسليم وصلت الفكرة 
وشوف كم نقطة فوق 300 نقطة 
ونفس الشي اليورو ين وباقي العملات  
شوف التوصيه وشوف الارتداد هذه 100 نقطة وفيها مخاطرة وتوصيت الارتداد 330 نقطة 
وبدون مخاطرة  
اخواني الكلام للجميع انا مثل مااعمل لنفسي اعمل لكم 
والله فيني اريح نفسي واعطيكم كل يوم 100 نقطة 
انا بحاول تكسبو 500 و الف نقطة واكثر باليوم فاذا انتم ماساعدتوني مستحيل 
بتربحو في منكم الخسران وفيه الربحان 
تخيل تدبل رأس مالك مرة ومرات فأنت بالسليم ماتخاف تخسر رأس المال حتى نفسيتك تتغير 
نفس الشي مثلا اليورو ين قلنا متوقع ينزل عند 133.80 ومتوقع ارتداد نزل لل 133.87 
في ناس بتنتظر 133.80 فرقت 10 او اكثر  
لوضعت توصية وقلت الهدف 250 نقطة 
شراء اليورو ين من 134 الهدف 136.50 
الستوب 132.50  
فرضا واصل نزول بعد 133.80 او 134 مجرد ينزل فرضاعن المتوقع ب20 او 30 التوصية 
بتضعف كل ماينزل نسبة النجاح تقل وهكذا نزل وضرب الستوب 132.50 
انتم الخسرانين برضو بشوفوني بطل توصيات هذه تضبط وهذه تخسر انا بخسر من مالي 
ثقو تماما لو اعطيتكم فرضا 5 توصيات 4 نجحو 1 انضرب الستوب 
بتصفقو لي بعدها 5 توصيات 1 نجحت 4 انضربو  
برضو بطل بنضركم 
شوفو انا صريح جدا كما احب لنفسي احب لغيري 
ضميري ومحاسب امام الله ولاكن بجتهد والتوفيق بيد الله 
كثرت الكلام عليكم 
الكلام للجميع وانتم لكم الخيار قررو ماذا تريدو وانا تحت امركم 
تبو كل يوم 100 نقطة بتوصية انا ماعندي مشكله
والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

> khaled[/COLOR].gad;1186959]تسجيل متابعه  محققه 40 نقطه الى الان 
> الى الهدف ان شاء الله

  :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين بأذن الله للهدف 136.60 
المجنون بأذن الله للهدف 157 
الفرنك ين بأذن الله للهدف 99.10 
الدولارين بس يلمس 96 او يخترقها بنقطة بأذن الله هدفنا 98.70 بشرط اختراق المهم شوفوه بالتوصية 
واصلو عطاء خليكم فيهم والله الموفق 
والله يرزقنا ويكتب لنا التوفيق جميعا

----------


## show me

الله يوفقك أخ الجميل الحمد لله أنا طلعت من الدولار ين ب 80 نقطة واليورو ين 
ب20 نقطة
مجموعهم 100 نقطه وهذا اللي أنا أبيه الطمع مو زين
القناعه كنز لا يفني
مشكور وماقصرت والله يجعلها بموازين حسناتك

----------


## rare43

اخي الجميل (ابو مروان) والله الصراحه انت على راسي من فوق ....  
لو بتعطي توصيه تعطيها وانت واثق والاحسن ان الاستوب قليل جداً وهذا يخلي الخساره قليله ... 
ولكن ما عليه اخوي بس في ناس عندها دوام ... شغل ... شي من هالنوع ف قاعدين يستشيرونك لانهم مالحقو يحطون التوصيه ...

----------


## forex rising

مشكور اخي جميل على التوصيات الروعه 
وبالنسبة لليورو ين هذا هذف اول في اهداف ثانيه

----------


## aljameel

توقع مبني على اجتهاد ممكن ومش ممكن 
اتوقع الدولار ين بيلمس 96 او يخترقها 
ومنها ينزل وبيصعد الكيبل واليورو 
فرضا نجح توقعي خليكم فيه  
بيروح الهدف غصب عنه مو بكيفه واضح الكلام ينزل يصعد انسوه انتم معكم استوب وداخلين ماشاء قبل الستوب ب30 و20 و15 نقطة ماعندكم مشكله انسوه اما الهدف ولا بلا اوكي فكرو بغيره 
المهم نقدم الستوب لنقطة الدخول ومعها 10 نقاط من الربح محجوزه 
فرضا نجحت بالتوقع والاجتهاد لا احد يسألني نزل هل نطلع منه ياابومروان قرب للستوب  
اما الهدف او 10 نقاط انا اقولكم اذا نجحت بتوقع السناريو 90 % بأذن الله رايحن الهدف والله اعلم 
هذا الكلام مشروووووووووووووط باختراق 96 ولو بنقطة  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الله يوفقك أخ الجميل الحمد لله أنا طلعت من الدولار ين ب 80 نقطة واليورو ين 
> ب20 نقطة
> مجموعهم 100 نقطه وهذا اللي أنا أبيه الطمع مو زين
> القناعه كنز لا يفني
> مشكور وماقصرت والله يجعلها بموازين حسناتك

 ليش اليورو ين من كم داخل شراء

----------


## aljameel

اتوقع المجنون بيواصل عطاء فوق 157 والله اعلم 
للمراقبة كل مابيعطي خير وبركة 
هو له هدف ثاني بأذن الله 158 
اوكي احتمال بيوصل له والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## fahed122

> توقع مبني على اجتهاد ممكن ومش ممكن 
> اتوقع الدولار ين بيلمس 96 او يخترقها 
> ومنها ينزل وبيصعد الكيبل واليورو 
> فرضا نجح توقعي خليكم فيه  
> بيروح الهدف غصب عنه مو بكيفه واضح الكلام ينزل يصعد انسوه انتم معكم استوب وداخلين ماشاء قبل الستوب ب30 و20 و15 نقطة ماعندكم مشكله انسوه اما الهدف ولا بلا اوكي فكرو بغيره 
> المهم نقدم الستوب لنقطة الدخول ومعها 10 نقاط من الربح محجوزه 
> فرضا نجحت بالتوقع والاجتهاد لا احد يسألني نزل هل نطلع منه ياابومروان قرب للستوب  
> اما الهدف او 10 نقاط انا اقولكم اذا نجحت بتوقع السناريو 90 % بأذن الله رايحن الهدف والله اعلم 
> هذا الكلام مشروووووووووووووط باختراق 96 ولو بنقطة  
> والله الموفق

 
طيب يابو الشباب  لا تدف 
لا سدحلك مندي  اخليك  تهدي اعصابك   غصب       
والله والله  انك  روووعه  بكل ماتعنيه الكلمه من معنى   
الله يحفظك   ويجزاك خير

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين بأذن الله للهدف 136.60 
> المجنون بأذن الله للهدف 157 
> الفرنك ين بأذن الله للهدف 99.10 
> الدولارين بس يلمس 96 او يخترقها بنقطة بأذن الله هدفنا 98.70 بشرط اختراق المهم شوفوه بالتوصية 
> واصلو عطاء خليكم فيهم والله الموفق 
> والله يرزقنا ويكتب لنا التوفيق جميعا

  

> توقع مبني على اجتهاد ممكن ومش ممكن 
> اتوقع الدولار ين بيلمس 96 او يخترقها 
> ومنها ينزل وبيصعد الكيبل واليورو 
> فرضا نجح توقعي خليكم فيه  
> بيروح الهدف غصب عنه مو بكيفه واضح الكلام ينزل يصعد انسوه انتم معكم استوب وداخلين ماشاء قبل الستوب ب30 و20 و15 نقطة ماعندكم مشكله انسوه اما الهدف ولا بلا اوكي فكرو بغيره 
> المهم نقدم الستوب لنقطة الدخول ومعها 10 نقاط من الربح محجوزه 
> فرضا نجحت بالتوقع والاجتهاد لا احد يسألني نزل هل نطلع منه ياابومروان قرب للستوب  
> اما الهدف او 10 نقاط انا اقولكم اذا نجحت بتوقع السناريو 90 % بأذن الله رايحن الهدف والله اعلم 
> هذا الكلام مشروووووووووووووط باختراق 96 ولو بنقطة  
> والله الموفق

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> طيب يابو الشباب لا تدف 
> لا سدحلك مندي اخليك تهدي اعصابك غصب       
> والله والله انك روووعه بكل ماتعنيه الكلمه من معنى   
> الله يحفظك ويجزاك خير

 لو تدري ايش متغدي والله تضحك  
غداء عزوبيه 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

تووووووووووووووووصية 
اليورو ين  
شراء من السعر الحالي 135.62 
ولو نزل بنعزز  
الهدف بأذن الله 136.60 
الستوب 134.50 
والله الموفق 
هذه نموذج توصيه وفعلا توصية حقيقيه  
من لم يدخل يدخل بها الان ومن جنى ربحه مثل اخينا ابو 20 نقطة ممكن الان يدخل وبأذن الله 100 
والله الموفق

----------


## fahed122

> لو تدري ايش متغدي والله تضحك  
> غداء عزوبيه 
> بارك الله فيك

    
والحمدلله  انا متغدي مندي   
ياربي لك الحمد

----------


## aljameel

لاتجنو ارباحكم من المجنون متوقع فوق 157 بيواصل لل 158 والله اعلم 
انتم راقبو والله يرزق الجميع 
مثلا هذه الهدف انا قلت 157 الان امامي بيقول ممكن بيرروح بأذن الله 158 ضميري مابريحني اني اخبي 
مثل ماحبيت لنفسي احب لكم 
المهم نراقب والله كريم

----------


## fahed122

ابو مروان  تكفى     
وترى تكفى تهز الرجاجيل   
نبي استراتيجتك في التحليل 
الادوات الي تستخدمهاا 
وشرح موجز وبسيط عنهااا   
الله يحفظك 
نعرف لتحليل  بس احس اني قدامك  ما اعرف لتحيل(( طبعاً اذا حظر الماء بطل التيمم )  
وايش تستكو من الفواصل الزمنيه

----------


## Mohajer

ممكن ابو مروان اليورو دولار نزول او ممكن يكمل الصعود ان امكن ولك كثير الشكر والتوفيق انشاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> والحمدلله انا متغدي مندي   
> ياربي لك الحمد

  
صحة وعافيه اخي

----------


## ماف

ابو مروان انا دخلت  الباوند دولار بيع من 1.6225 وكذلك اليورو دولار بيع من 1.4153 وش رايك اصبر  اتخلص عطني رايك يابو مروان

----------


## rare43

اخي مادخلت انا لا على المجنون ولا على الكيبل .... هل تنصح بالدخول من 157 ام لا .... لا تقولي ليش ما دخلت من قبل .... لان حسابي صغير ومايتحمل

----------


## aBoRaMa

> لو تدري ايش متغدي والله تضحك  
> غداء عزوبيه 
> بارك الله فيك

 تونه مع طماط وليمون،،، ويمكن مداع نفسك شوي ومسوي لك بيض مقلي خخخخخ  :Big Grin:

----------


## رذاذ

أخي العزيز ،، 
ما هي توصية المجنون بالضبط ؟ 
هل الهدف 157 ؟

----------


## aljameel

مبرووووووووووووووك الباوند فرنك  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  كم الان 1.7500 كم نقطة مربح لمن صبر عليه وقلنا قفلو عليه كان مساء الجمعة دخلنا به فيه ناس دخلو من 1.7160 وفيه اخوان دخلو به من 1.7200 تقريبا بعد تنبيه عليه مرة اخرى  حددنا الهدف بتوفيق الله 1.7600  كم متبقى من الهدف 100 نقطة  انا متاكد قليل منكم دخل به   الهدف الجديد له 1.7650 لل 1.7670 بأذن الله  وللامانه متوقع اكثر من هذا ولاكن راقبو اذا واصل عطاء بعد الهدف خير وبركة  وسأحدد هدفه الثاني فيما بعد بس يتاكد 100% بأذن الله  والله الموفق  والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا امين يارب العالمين

----------


## rare43

خخخخخخخخخخخخخ هذا الغدا ولا بلاش !!!!!

----------


## aljooore

انا نسيت الهدف نسيت اشيله وجنى هل ادخل والا الحمد الله بو مروان

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
هاهو المجنون بيسحب فوق الهدف الذي حددنها بفضل الله 157 اسحب ياعم رووووووح 
مبروووووووووووووووووك عليكم جميعا 
الحمد لله على نعمة علينا حمدا كثيرا

----------


## aljooore

> للمشاهدة

  

> انا نسيت الهدف نسيت اشيله وجنى هل ادخل والا الحمد الله بو مروان

  
اقصد المجنون :015:

----------


## aljameel

تكفى يالدولار ين واصل باقي 17 نقطة ونقول بأذن الله 98.70 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

مبروووووووووك  الفرنك ين وصل الهدف

----------


## aljooore

واصل يالساحر

----------


## aljameel

المهم من دخل بالكيبل يراقب 1.6470 متوقع يجني منها لو واصل بنراقب 1.6500 لو واصل 550 
والله الموفق 
المهم لو وصل 1.6470 تقريبا ونزل ممكن ندخل بيع والستوب الهاي الان  
والله الموفق 
الهدف القناعة او سأحدده لاحقا

----------


## aljooore

> مبروووووووووك  الفرنك ين وصل الهدف

    لسا ماوصل

----------


## rare43

هل اقدر اقول هدف الدولار ين 98

----------


## aBoRaMa

> لسا ماوصل

  
أنا عندي وصل 90.14 والهدف كان 90.10  :18:

----------


## aljameel

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك 
الدولار ين لا للبيع اوكي ولا احد يسألني عنه شرحته بما فيه الكفايه 
وبأذن الله سأحدد له استوب جديد بس نخلص من الكيبل

----------


## ماف

> ابو مروان انا دخلت   الباوند دولار بيع من 1.6225 وكذلك اليورو دولار بيع من 1.4153 وش رايك اصبر  اتخلص  عطني رايك يابو مروان

  
ابو مرووووووووووووان

----------


## aljameel

شباب مابقراء ماتكتبون جالس اراقب 
انتم الان اقراءو مااكتب  
بس نصل للاهدافنا انا اقولكم اسئلو اوكي

----------


## aBoRaMa

يا ابو مروااااااااااااااااااان  
انا بعت الفرنك ين عند 90.10 ولكن لقيت لك مشاركة تقول 99.10،،،، لكن كأني قرات لك قبلها انك تقول 90.10 !!!!!!! 
عسى ماني مضيع  :Angry Smile:

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين متوقع مواصلة الصعود المهم راقبو 137 و 138 وهدفه بأذن الله 139 لل 138.80  
والله اعلم 
لا تستعجلو بيعطي خير وبركه

----------


## aljameel

> يا ابو مروااااااااااااااااااان  
> انا بعت الفرنك ين عند 90.10 ولكن لقيت لك مشاركة تقول 99.10،،،، لكن كأني قرات لك قبلها انك تقول 90.10 !!!!!!! 
> عسى ماني مضيع

 الله يهديك انت الخبير 
بنعاتب من اجل 
انا قلت هدف 90.10 وهدف ثاني بأذن الله 92 
انا قلت ضميري والخيار لك

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين ممكن نجني النص او كله لكم الخيار 
لو نزل نراقب 135.85 تقريبا + - المهم متوقع لو نزل ممكن منها يرتد ويكمل صعود والله اعلم 
هذا اذا نزل راقبو  
والله يرزقكم

----------


## رذاذ

نشتري اليورو ين أخي أبو مروان ؟ 
بهدف 137 إن شاء الخالق ؟

----------


## aBoRaMa

> الله يهديك انت الخبير 
> بنعاتب من اجل 
> انا قلت هدف 90.10 وهدف ثاني بأذن الله 92 
> انا قلت ضميري والخيار لك

   يا شبااااااااااااااااااااب انتبهوا 
هدف الفرنك ين الاول 90.10 والثاني 92  
ويمكن فيه بعضكم ماشي على التوصية الخطأ اللي كتبها ابو مروان وهو الى الام مادرى انه كتبها خطا،، وهذا الاقتباس 
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _اليورو ين بأذن الله للهدف 136.60 
المجنون بأذن الله للهدف 157 
الفرنك ين بأذن الله للهدف 99.10 
الدولارين بس يلمس 96 او يخترقها بنقطة بأذن الله هدفنا 98.70 بشرط اختراق المهم شوفوه بالتوصية 
واصلو عطاء خليكم فيهم والله الموفق 
والله يرزقنا ويكتب لنا التوفيق جميعا_

----------


## rare43

اخوي الجميل ستوب الدولار ين جم !!!؟؟

----------


## aljameel

المجنون خليكم فيه هو واليورو 
بيواصلو عطاءءءءءء 
والله اعلم
الان المجنون امامه  بأذن الله158.80
و 159.50
اذا واصل صعود والله اعلم

----------


## aljooore

اللهم لك الحمدد حتى ترضى  
جزاك ربي خير

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الجميل ستوب الدولار ين جم !!!؟؟

  
لا تخاف منه فكر ب 98.70 بأذن الله وتوفيقه 
وسأحدد ستوب جديد اعطني وقت 
لا احد يخاف مامنه خوف خلاص ماقلنا المهم نخترق 96 ولو بنقطة 
الحمد لله

----------


## aBoRaMa

الله يوسع لك في رزقك ويقيك من الامراض ويسعدك في دنياك واخرتك 
قول آمين :Big Grin:

----------


## بسيم محمد

ابو مروان مساك الله بالخير
ألا يعني إرتفاع الين هبوط الباوند واليورو ؟

----------


## aljameel

راقبوهم انا بصلي والله ماصليت العصر  
الله يلعن وسخ الدنيا نستني صلاتي 
10 دقائق 
مواصلين انتم فيهم اوكي

----------


## alaapl2002

تقبل الله منك يا ابومروان
ويجزيك الخير 
ابو مروان الله يخليك
انا عندي شراء يورو دولار وخسران حوالي 50 نقطة هل ممكن يطلع لفوق ام ابيع على خسارة
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان عندي هلى الباوند بيعع وين اجني

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان مساك الله بالخير
> ألا يعني إرتفاع الين هبوط الباوند واليورو ؟

 هي ادوار بس يخلص الين وبالذات الدولار ين 
اربط الاحزمه للكيبل واليورو والله اعلم بتشوفو شمعات ليموزين 
المهم اربطو الاحزمة توقع قابل للصواب والخطى

----------


## rare43

> لا تخاف منه فكر ب 98.70 بأذن الله وتوفيقه 
> وسأحدد ستوب جديد اعطني وقت 
> لا احد يخاف مامنه خوف خلاص ماقلنا المهم نخترق 96 ولو بنقطة 
> الحمد لله

 ادري انه ماينخاف منه بس على حسب توقعك جم الستوب لاني داش 96 عرفت وتوني صكرت الصفقات الثانيه لان تدري الحساب صغير ومايكفي  :Frown:  (من كثر الخساير ولكن الحمدالله اليوم ربح حلو)

----------


## yasser35

> اليورو ين متوقع مواصلة الصعود المهم راقبو 137 و 138 وهدفه بأذن الله 139 لل 138.80  
> والله اعلم 
> لا تستعجلو بيعطي خير وبركه

  

> اليورو ين ممكن نجني النص او كله لكم الخيار 
> لو نزل نراقب 135.85 تقريبا + - المهم متوقع لو نزل ممكن منها يرتد ويكمل صعود والله اعلم 
> هذا اذا نزل راقبو  
> والله يرزقكم

  

> المجنون خليكم فيه هو واليورو 
> بيواصلو عطاءءءءءء 
> والله اعلم
> الان المجنون امامه  بأذن الله158.80
> و 159.50
> اذا واصل صعود والله اعلم

  

> لا تخاف منه فكر ب 98.70 بأذن الله وتوفيقه 
> وسأحدد ستوب جديد اعطني وقت 
> لا احد يخاف مامنه خوف خلاص ماقلنا المهم نخترق 96 ولو بنقطة 
> الحمد لله

 اللهم لك الحمد كله
اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك الكريم
وعظيم سلطانك
اللهم ارحم اخونا جميل وكل من اراد لعبادك الخير
اللهم ارحم والديه واهله وبنيه
وارزقه اللهم ما تحب 
محبة الاهل والولد وسرور الدنيا ونعم خاتمتها
وجزاءه في الاخرة بكل حرف كتبه فيما يرضيك 
تبارك اسمك وتعالى جدك ولا اله غيرك والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلين
سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم   :Asvc:

----------


## silverhawk145

بسم الله ما شاء الله بجد والله شغل على اعلى مستوى انا مع حضرتك فى صفقتي الدولار ين و اليورو استرالى ومش متابع اوى  بسبب الامتحانات
كلها بس اسبوعين والامتحانات تخلص وادخل معاك فى كل صفقاتك باذن الله 
ولو سمحت حضرتك كام الاستوب لوز الجديد لليورو استرالى بعد وصوله للهدف الاول؟ 
وبالتوفيق

----------


## الكنق

الجميل  
الله يجزاك خير ويرحم والديك 
اول مره من بدايتي قبل سنه اكسب  
وكله من فضل الله ثم فضلك

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم 
المهم اليورو دولار راقبو 1.4140 تقريبا متوقع يرتد منها 
لو ماارتد وواصل نزول نراقب 1.4080 متوقع ارتداد وصعود  
الشراء من الارتداد والستوب اللو الذي يعمله 
مجرد يرتفع رفع الستوب لمنطقة اللدخول  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

مثل ماقلت لكم الكيبل مراقبة 1.6470  
لمن دخل به شراء  
متوقع يجني منها او 6500 او 6550 
ارشح 470 والله اعلم 
راقبو واصل عطاء خير وبركة 
ولو نزل من احدهم نتاكد وندخل بيع بعد التاكد 
للمراقبة والله يرزقنا جميعا 
والله الموفق

----------


## ماف

> ابو مروان انا دخلت   الباوند دولار بيع من 1.6225 وكذلك اليورو دولار بيع من 1.4153 وش رايك اصبر  اتخلص  عطني رايك يابو مروان

 هذي ثالث مرة اسألك يابو مرون
وماترد علي 
الله يسامحك  :Noco:

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين مراقبة 136 + - تقريبا منها متوقع يرتد صعود والله اعلم 
لو واصل نزول للمراقبة

----------


## aBoRaMa

> هذي ثالث مرة اسألك يابو مرون
> وماترد علي 
> الله يسامحك

  
الجواب موجود في المشاركة رقم 9561 والمشاركة 9562 في نفس هذه الصفحة

----------


## aljameel

> هذي ثالث مرة اسألك يابو مرون
> وماترد علي 
> الله يسامحك

 مثل ما قلت عنهم راقب 
انت على اي اساس داخل بيع الله يهديك 
مالك الا تصبر وحاول تغلق اذا نزلو والله يبعد الخسارة عنك اخي

----------


## aljameel

روح الايورو ين سحب ادعسسسسسسسسسس

----------


## rare43

ماشـــــــــــــــاء الله تبارك الرحمن ..... اللهم زيد وبــــــــــــارك  
الله يرحم والديك اخوي الجميل ويفتحها عليك دنــــــــــــيا وآخــــــــــــره ان شاء اللــــــــــه

----------


## aBoRaMa

> اليورو ين مراقبة 136 + - تقريبا منها متوقع يرتد صعود والله اعلم 
> لو واصل نزول للمراقبة

 طيب معنى كلامك ان اختيار النقطة 136 كنقطة وقف خسارة (جني ارباح) يعبر اختيار خاطئ 
كم النقطة المناسبة ،،،، هل اجني الان واطلب عند 136؟؟؟ او انزل نقطة جني الارباح الى 135.75 مثلاً؟ 
شوف ترى انا سهران وقرفان من مشروع للجامعة اكتب فيه صار لي يومين ولازم تساعدني خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## rare43

ادعسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   الباوند فرنك يصل لهدفه بتوفيق الله 1.7600  الان اما مه بأذن الله كهدف 1.7650 لل 1.7670   لو واصل صعود سابلغ عن باقي الاهداف بأذن الله  مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لمن دخل بيها  وحظ اوفر لمن لم يدخل بها   والحمد لله السوق كله فرص  والله الموفق

----------


## الدولارجي

السلام عليكم ..... متابع معكم ...... الى الآن ولا مداولة منتظر اليورو ينزل لل140 ويرتد وبعدها ادخل شراء    
تمنياتي الربح الوفير للجميع

----------


## شفق

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ... فعلا اسم على مسمى استاذي الفاضل { الجميل } ... حفظك الله من كل سوء .. و زادك من لدنه علما و حلما ...  :015:

----------


## mmhosny

الله يديك الخير كله يا ابو مروان.....اليورو دولار له اي اهداف شماليه...متشكرين يا استاذنا

----------


## aljameel

شباب مابقراء والله متابع الشاشه اجلو الاسئله 
المهم المجنون امامه بأذن الله هدف 159.30 واصل بعدها بعطيكم الهدف التالي 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم
اليورو ين نراقب 137.40 اختراقها  
هاتشوفوه بأذن الله 144 طبعا قبلها 138.70 و 139.50 
والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

> الله يديك الخير كله يا ابو مروان.....اليورو دولار له اي اهداف شماليه...متشكرين يا استاذنا

  

> والله اعلم 
> المهم اليورو دولار راقبو 1.4140 تقريبا متوقع يرتد منها 
> لو ماارتد وواصل نزول نراقب 1.4080 متوقع ارتداد وصعود  
> الشراء من الارتداد والستوب اللو الذي يعمله 
> مجرد يرتفع رفع الستوب لمنطقة اللدخول  
> والله الموفق

  :Big Grin:

----------


## fahed122

ابو مروان   الين مع اي سهم مجنون  
وانا سرت مجنون الين   
متيم  بغرامه   
الله يوفقك  ويرزقك الذريه الصالحه 
ويمتعك  بالصحه والعافيه

----------


## esmaeel

السلام عليكم أخواني  السلام عليكم أخي الجميل أخي أنا عضو جديد في المنتدى وعندي مشكلة وطامع بمساعدتك إذا كان بالإمكان أرجو منكتراسلني على الخاص وتعطيني إيميلك لحتا نتحدث ....

----------


## aljooore

الله يجزاك خييييييييييييييييييييييييييير دنيا ةاخره يعني مانجني اليورو ين انتظروا ان شاء الله وراه الخير

----------


## فريد زيزو

ابو مروان بارك الله فيك يا غالى
انا  خرجت ورجعت وجدت المجنون ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
حقق 200 نقطة عندى وجاب الهدف  :015:  .
والان عندى استفسارين مهمين 
الاول هل ادخل المجنون مرة اخرى الان ؟ ولا انتظر ارتداد وادخل ؟
والثانى هل ادخل اليورو ين الان بسعر 136.90   ؟ الان ولا انتظر ؟
ارجو اجابتك سريعا بارك الله فيك  :Hands:

----------


## fahed122

ان شاء الله ان شاء الله  الى الهدف يورو ين144 
يارب يااكريم  
يارب  ياعظيم 
يارب  ياجواد   ياذى القوة المتين

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار كررت اكثر من مرة من يوم الخميس والجمعة حتى بالويكند والبارح واليوم  ليس فخرا وانما خوفا عليكم من تعليقات سأضع الاهداف متى يصلها الله اعلم  مالم يكسر 1.3790 والله اعلم  فهو ذاهب أذن الله 1.4280 \ 1.4400\ والمجال لل 1.4850 لل 1.5000  انا ماامامي بكتبه لكم متى يصلهم الله اعلم  لو كسر 1.3790 لكل حادث حديث  انا كتبتها خوفا عليكم شايفنه صاعد بتتوقعو بينزل   مجرد تكون فرصة واضحة سأتكلم عنها بوقتها بأذن الله  ها انا قلت لكم متوقع ارتداد من 1.4140 تقريبا ومنها شراء والستوب اللو وتقديم الستوب  او 1.4080 ويرتد منها ونفس الشي شراء للاخره والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان عندي بيع 6387 للباوند 
شو الحل معاه

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين 137.40 مهمه جدا اختراقها مزيد من الابداع  بأذن الله  للمراقبه  والله اعلم  لو ارتد منها او قبلها   بأذن الله نراقبه ونحاول ندخل به من جديد والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يبيع على عماها ويتعلق نصيحه انتم شايفين الارتفاعات بتتوقعو فرصة بيع وانتم احرار 
مالم يكن شي واضح نصيحة واكرر نصيحة 
انا مجرد تتضح لي فرصة بيع سأتكلم عنها 
والله الموفق

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

السلام عليكم ابو مروان
انا لسه واصل حالا ولقيت الدنيا تمام
ترشحلى ايه ادخل فيه دلوقتى 
الله يباركلك

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان بالنسبه لليورو ين تقصد ممكن نجني الان وندخل من مكان اخر 
بالنسبهللباوند انا بعت معاكم مساعه يومقلت بيعوا لعقد صغير يورو وباوند من بدري  
بس نزل شوي ورد طلع

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان بالنسبه لليورو ين تقصد ممكن نجني الان وندخل من مكان اخر 
بالنسبهللباوند انا بعت معاكم مساعه يومقلت بيعوا لعقد صغير يورو وباوند من بدري  
بس نزل شوي ورد طلعت من اليوروولله الحمد بشي بسيط بس الباوند عاكسني

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  الان الكيبل لل 1.6470 لل 80 ومنها نراقب ارتداد ولا يواصل  بعدها 500 بعدها 550  وللمعلومية عنده هدف بأذن الله 1.6800 لا محالة بيروح له والله اعلم   هذا بشرط فوق 1.6400 والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين كما ذكرت 137.40 اختراقها مزيد من الابداع والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل من الان ضعو الستوب 1.6520 
من اعلى نقطة يصل لها ان كانت 480 او 470 او 500 
وبيع بس بشرط بتشوفوه يرتد 
بس ينزل انا بقولكم مت تقديم الستوب بأذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون بتوقع بيروح الان 159.30 بأذن الله كما ذكرت سابقا 
والله اعلم

----------


## silverhawk145

اخى الجميل ما رايك باليورو كندى حيث انه فى منطقة الدخول بيع الان وحضرتك كنت واضع استوب عند 1.4490 والهدف 1.4200 
هل ادخل  فيها الان وما هى نظرتك
وجزاك الله خيراااااااااا

----------


## aljooore

> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك 
> الدولار ين لا للبيع اوكي ولا احد يسألني عنه شرحته بما فيه الكفايه 
> وبأذن الله سأحدد له استوب جديد بس نخلص من الكيبل

     

> بو مروان عندي بيع 6387 للباوند 
> شو الحل معاه

  

> الكيبل من الان ضعو الستوب 1.6520 
> من اعلى نقطة يصل لها ان كانت 480 او 470 او 500 
> وبيع بس بشرط بتشوفوه يرتد 
> بس ينزل انا بقولكم مت تقديم الستوب بأذن الله 
> والله الموفق

 الله يستر براقب الخوف هالصفقه تضيع تعبي اليوم بطوله لانها من العيار الثقيل

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار لمن دخل به من 4140 تقريبا كما توقعت مهم يكون فوق 4200 
تحتها ممكن نغلق من بعد تاكد ونلرجع ناخذه من تحت والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يستعجل التاني فوات ربح ولا خسارة 
واليورو لا تستعجلو بالاغلاق 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljooore

انا ما اخذته ابي افتك من الكيبل اول بعدين ادخل اليورو توكلنا على الباري

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين  نراقب 136.60 و 136.25 تقريبا متوقع ارتداد من احدهم ومواصلة صعود 
والله اعلم  
للمراقبة 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان لا تنسى الاستوب الجديد تبع الساحر

----------


## الدولارجي

تم الدخول شراء بالكيبل بقيمة 2.0 منتظرين الارتفاع لل1.6470  
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## فريد زيزو

> اليورو ين  نراقب 136.60 و 136.25 تقريبا متوقع ارتداد من احدهم ومواصلة صعود 
> والله اعلم  
> للمراقبة 
> والله الموفق

 
تم وضع امر معلق وستفعل الصفقة اذا وصل الى 136.40
خير الامور الوسط  :Good:

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم 
نراقب 158.30 و 157.50 
متوقع الارتداد من احدهم ومواصلة الصعود 
للمراقبة 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار فوق 1.4200 كما ذكرت لمن داخل به شراء من 4140 او كما وصل له 
هدفه بأذن الله كما ذكرت قبل شوي اهداف اليورو دولار احدهم وهو 1.4280 لل 1.4300 
والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## الدولارجي

أحلى ربح الله يرضى عليك أخي جميل

----------


## aljooore

بومروان اغلق البيع مال الباوند مخسري فيه لالان 700

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار فوق 1.4200 كما ذكرت لمن داخل به شراء من 4140 او كما وصل له 
> هدفه بأذن الله كما ذكرت قبل شوي اهداف اليورو دولار احدهم وهو 1.4280 لل 1.4300 
> والله اعلم 
> والله الموفق

 والله اعلم 
اليورو لو واصل صعود الان بأذن الله لهدفنا  
من بعد الهدف لو وصلنا له بتوفيق الله  وواصل صعود 
نراقب الهدف الذي يله بأذن الله وهو 1.4400 لل 1.4420 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## فريد زيزو

تم دخول اليورو ين بعد الارتداد كما قولت ابو مروان بالظبط
وان شاء الله سيخترق ال 137.40 ويحلق بالاعلى

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار المهم ليواصل صعود لابد يكون فوق 4200 ويصعد من بعدها والله اعلم

----------


## aljooore

> بومروان اغلق البيع مال الباوند مخسري فيه لالان 700

   :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## mmhosny

حي على الصلاه

----------


## aljooore

بومروان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يستعجل بالبيع للكيبل انتظار حتى نتاكد انه فيه نزول  
انا شايف كانه بيسحب لفوق والله اعلم

----------


## aljooore

اغلقه الان برايك  لا عشان ماتزيد الخساره

----------


## fahed122

> تم الدخول شراء بالكيبل بقيمة 2.0 منتظرين الارتفاع لل1.6470  
> بالتوفيق للجميع

 
مبروووووك الف الف  مبرووووك 
وصل هدفك1.6470

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم للصلاة 
المجنون واليورو ين لو نزلو راقبو النقاط الي بعدها  
تحياتي لكم نراكم بعد الصلاة بأذن الله 
والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا امين يارب العالمين

----------


## fahed122

الصلاة ياشباب  الي ماصلى  السوق موطاير الله يحفظكم

----------


## الكنق

يامن تنادون للصلاة 
الله يجزاكم خير

----------


## fahed122

> اليورو ين  نراقب 136.60 و 136.25 تقريبا متوقع ارتداد من احدهم ومواصلة صعود 
> والله اعلم  
> للمراقبة 
> والله الموفق

 
تم العوده من 136.79   
الله يحفظك يابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين بأذن الله صاعد عنده هدف بأذن الله 138.70 
والله اعلم 
بيخترق بأذن الله وقوته 137.40 
بتخرتق وغصب عنك ولن تنزل بعد صاعد صاعد موبكيفك

----------


## aljameel

وانت يالمجنون ابي اشوف 159.30 و ابي اشوف 160 و161 بأذن الله وتوفيقه 
والله الموفق 
والله اعلم

----------


## fahed122

> اليورو ين بأذن الله صاعد عنده هدف بأذن الله 138.70 
> والله اعلم 
> بيخترق بأذن الله وقوته 137.40 
> بتخرتق وغصب عنك ولن تنزل بعد صاعد صاعد موبكيفك

    شكل بقوسك  مطيحه سنونه  
يالله وديه للقمر  قصدي للهدف 
يارب ياكريم  
ان شاء الله يتحقق  
يارب

----------


## aljameel

في حال نزل للحضه هذه لم يتاكد نزوله لهم بس لو اخترق اللو الان 158.26 بينزل والله اعلم 
المجنون لو نزل ممكن بيرتد من 157.70 او 157  تقريبا  والله اعلم 
من احدهم متوقع الارتداد بأذن الله وشراء 
والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

المشكله ان الباشمهندس المجنون لما ينزل ينزل الباقي....مجنون بقه

----------


## SiLenT HeLL

> في حال نزل للحضه هذه لم يتاكد نزوله لهم بس لو اخترق اللو الان 158.26 بينزل والله اعلم 
> المجنون لو نزل ممكن بيرتد من 157.70 او 157 تقريبا والله اعلم 
> من احدهم متوقع الارتداد بأذن الله وشراء 
> والله الموفق

   اتوقع اخي العزيز   ان المجنون متشبع شراء بيكون البيع من هذي المناطق تقريبا   والهدف 141  الله واعلم   تحياتي   :013:

----------


## silverhawk145

> اخى الجميل ما رايك باليورو كندى حيث انه فى منطقة الدخول بيع الان وحضرتك كنت واضع استوب عند 1.4490 والهدف 1.4200 
> هل ادخل  فيها الان وما هى نظرتك
> وجزاك الله خيراااااااااا

 اخى الجميل ما رايك بالاسترالى كندى هل اخش الان
واين اضع استوب اليورو استرالى

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم 
اليورو ين بأذن الله لل 137.55 لل 60 منها اما مواصلة صعود لل 138.70 بأذن الله 
او ينزل بنشوف كيف وين بيروح ومنها نحدد مرة اخرى منطقة دخول هذا في حال وصل لهدفه بأذن الله ونزل 
 المهم انه  اختراق 137.40 
لانها مهم الاختراق ليواصل صعود ولوو نزل تحتها بعد الاختراق والله اعلم بأذن الله بيرجع وبيصعد لهدفه 138.70 
مو بس يوصل عند 137.60 تقريبا نراقب المتوقع مواصلة الصعود ما واصل ونزل نراقب اوكي 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اتوقع اخي العزيز   ان المجنون متشبع شراء بيكون البيع من هذي المناطق تقريبا   والهدف 141  الله واعلم   تحياتي

 اخي بحترم وجهة نظرك ولاكن بنيت 141 على اي اساس  
نبي شي يكحل يعونا على شأن اقتنع او توضيح الله يسعدك 
على العموم انا ماشيفه امامي للامانه لديه هدف بأذن الله 159.33 
من بعده المجال مفتوح له لل 165 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

اخي الجميل...الدولار ين ما زال الى الهدف....انا قفلت الصفقه الأولي...هل ادخل تاني...شكرا" لك

----------


## monster8

اخي هل تنصحني بشراء eur-usd الان

----------


## رذاذ

ما هو وضع المجنون أخي أبو مروان ؟ 
الان هو 158.83 
هل تنصح بالبيع ؟

----------


## بسيم محمد

أبو مروان الله يمسيك بالخير
تعلمنا منك قبل فترة كيف نرسم خطوط الفيبوناتشي على شارت الخمس دقائق لآخر صعودأو هبوط لمعرفة الإرتدادات . هل تتكرم بشرح كيف نرسم خطوط الفيبو لأكثر من 100 % لتوقع أرقام الصعود أو الهبوط . إذا سمح وقتك .

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل ما رايك بالاسترالى كندى هل اخش الان
> واين اضع استوب اليورو استرالى

 بياخذ مني وقت بتحميل البيانات وتحليل وغيره يباله نص ساعة على شأن احكم علية مائة بالمائة 
والله الموفق 
ابشر مرة ثانية والله مرهق للاخير مجلسني الان لين اطمئن على الي معنا 
اكرراسفي اخي

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان الله يمسيك بالخير
> تعلمنا منك قبل فترة كيف نرسم خطوط الفيبوناتشي على شارت الخمس دقائق لآخر صعودأو هبوط لمعرفة الإرتدادات . هل تتكرم بشرح كيف نرسم خطوط الفيبو لأكثر من 100 % لتوقع أرقام الصعود أو الهبوط . إذا سمح وقتك .

 هلا بسيم الان صعب يالله افتح عيوني 
من الصباح على الشاشه مرة ثانية 
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

> ما هو وضع المجنون أخي أبو مروان ؟ 
> الان هو 158.83 
> هل تنصح بالبيع ؟

 اخي راقب 159.33 فوقها متوق مواصلة صعود تحتها ونزل تحت اللو 158.26 
كما ذكرت سابقا بنراقب 157.70 او 157 متوقع الارتداد من احدهم والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## بسيم محمد

> هلا بسيم الان صعب يالله افتح عيوني 
> من الصباح على الشاشه مرة ثانية 
> تحياتي

 أكيد مش اليوم . أي وقت ترى أن السوق هادي ولك الرغبة في الشرح يسعدنا التعلم منك .

----------


## silverhawk145

> بياخذ مني وقت بتحميل البيانات وتحليل وغيره يباله نص ساعة على شأن احكم علية مائة بالمائة 
> والله الموفق 
> ابشر مرة ثانية والله مرهق للاخير مجلسني الان لين اطمئن على الي معنا 
> اكرراسفي اخي

  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  بجد الله يكون فى عون حضرتك واحنا عارفين ان احنا بنتقل على حضرتك  
وجزاك اله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااا    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم 
الدولار ين عنده هدف بأذن الله الان 97.10 لل 97.15 والله اعلم 
المهم بنراقب 97.30 كما ذكرتها بالتوصية لمواصلة الصعود للهدف بأذن الله 98.70  
يجب اختراق 97.30 اوكي  
والتوصية موجود اطلعو عليها بها التفاصيل كامله البيع والشراء وغيره 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم 
راقبو اليورو دولار بس يلمس 1.4225 او يخترقها بنقطة بيروح بأذن الله 1.4280 او 1.4400 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

دووووووس ياليورو نبي نشوف بأذن الله 1.4400 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

راقبو اليورو استرالي جنوبي بأذن الله لو واصل نزول للهدفه 1.7350 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان...الدولار ين...نازل ولامكل صعود

----------


## الدولارجي

أخي الجميل ربي يحفظك لأهلك ويخليك على طريق الهدى يا رب 
أنا صحيح لم امشي على توصياتك لاني ما احب القي اللوم على اي شخص
بس فعلا انته انسان خير حقيقي ومنك قليل وخصوصا بمجتمعنا الحالي لاهتمامك الشديد بمصالح اخواني في المنتدى هنا  
بارك الله فيك وعسى يكون بميزان حسناتك

----------


## SiLenT HeLL

> اخي بحترم وجهة نظرك ولاكن بنيت 141 على اي اساس  
> نبي شي يكحل يعونا على شأن اقتنع او توضيح الله يسعدك 
> على العموم انا ماشيفه امامي للامانه لديه هدف بأذن الله 159.33 
> من بعده المجال مفتوح له لل 165 والله اعلم 
> والله الموفق

   اخي العزيز انا قلت اتوقع الله وأعلم  كسر 158.02 نزول  الى الدعم الاول 149.63  والدعم  الثاني  141  تحياتي

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم  اخذت غطة وتوني صاحي  عطونا العلوم  هل تنصح بالتعزيز في اليزرز دولار بعد اختراق 1.4225 ؟

----------


## aljameel

مبروووووووووووووووووك لمن دخل من نقطة الارتداد المتوقعه اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووووووووووووك 250 نقطة من اليورو دولار وقابله للزيادة بأذن الله  المهم بس يصل هدفه بأذن الله نراقبه محتمل يواصل صعود والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## silverhawk145

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  ركزو بالتوصية جيد الله يوفقكم فيه خير بأذن الله  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  95.32  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  اهداف الصعود بأذن الله  98.30  بشرط اختراق 97.25  الستوب  94.30  ممنوع تعديل الستوب مجرد يكسر الستوب بنقطة بندخل بيع   نراقب الافتتاح في حال فتح الي نزول بنراقب94.60 او قبلها منها متوقع الارتداد  فيتم الشراء واذا فتح على صعود بنراقب وندخل شراء   بأذن الله اذا توفقنا ووصلنا للهدف بندخل بيع من بعد مراقبه  انه ماواصل صعود   ونضع الستوب 99  مجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب للهاي   هدف النزول بأذن الله 92  والله يكتب لنا ولكم الرزق والتوفيق جميعا  فالتوصية واضحة ماتحتاج شرح اكثر المهم تحفظ بالمفظلة  متى تتحقق الاهداف الله اعلم  ممكن بيوم او خلال الاسبوع  فيها بأذن الله من 900لل 1000 نقطة  قولو يارب

    للمشاهدة

----------


## aljameel

مبروووووووووووووووووك الكيبل اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
الان نراقب كما ذكرت سابقا 1.6500 و 1.6550 بأذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## SiLenT HeLL

> مبروووووووووووووووووك الكيبل اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
> الان نراقب كما ذكرت سابقا 1.6500 و 1.6550 بأذن الله 
> والله الموفق

    مبرووووووك الربح  تستاهلوووون كل خير  تحياتي   :015:

----------


## mmhosny

صلاة العشاء لمن لم يصلي

----------


## الدولارجي

تصويتك باليورو معك أخي تختر ال25 وأنا دخلت معاه 
قيمة الدخول 2.0 يعني لو خسرت رحت فيها  
ولو ربحت بطير فوق السحاب ههههههه بقلب حمامة 
ربي يحفظكم كلكم 
الى 400 يا رب

----------


## aBoRaMa

> السلام عليكم  اخذت غطة وتوني صاحي  عطونا العلوم  هل تنصح بالتعزيز في اليزرز دولار بعد اختراق 1.4225 ؟

  
رايك يا كابتن

----------


## aljameel

هدف الدولار ين بأذن الله 98.70 والله اعلم 
شايفين الدولار ين ثابت مكانه مابيتحرك بينتظر الدور عليه وبينطلق بأذن الله والله اعلم 
والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا امين يارب العالمين

----------


## aBoRaMa

> تصويتك باليورو معك أخي تختر ال25 وأنا دخلت معاه 
> قيمة الدخول 2.0 يعني لو خسرت رحت فيها  
> ولو ربحت بطير فوق السحاب ههههههه بقلب حمامة 
> ربي يحفظكم كلكم 
> الى 400 يا رب

  
خطأ  
السوق ماهو طاير والفرص كثير ،،، قفل،،، وعدل الاعدادات اذا تلب راييي

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار فرصة الان لمن لم يدخل والله اعلم 
استغلال اي نزول ودخوووووووووول 
ادعسسسسسسسسسسسسسس 
والله الموفق 
مامنه خوف بأذن الله

----------


## aBoRaMa

> اليورو دولار فرصة الان لمن لم يدخل والله اعلم 
> استغلال اي نزول ودخوووووووووول 
> ادعسسسسسسسسسسسسسس 
> والله الموفق 
> مامنه خوف بأذن الله

   كم وقف الخسارة للعقود الجديدة؟

----------


## aljameel

والكيبل عنده هدف مفتوح بعد 1.6400  
والله اعلم مايتفوت اهداف بأذن الله ذكرنا اثنين منها ولله الحمد تحققت بفضل الله 
الان 6550 و 650 وهدف متوقع الوصول بأذن الله 1.6850 تقريبا متى الله اعلم اليوم غدا نهاية الاسبوع  لا اعرف 
نحن معه هدف هدف والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان ..نضع ستوب اليورو دولار 40 نقطه كويس

----------


## الدولارجي

> خطأ  
> السوق ماهو طاير والفرص كثير ،،، قفل،،، وعدل الاعدادات اذا تلب راييي

 احترم رأيك أخي وشكرا للنصيحة بس حلاوتها بخطورتها بس خطورة معقولة أنا الآن بخاطر بالارباح فقط وبإذن الله ما أخسر بإذن الله علما انها أول مداولة لتوصيات الأخ جميل وبإذن الله محققة لل400  
بالتوفيق للجميع  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljameel

> كم وقف الخسارة للعقود الجديدة؟

 اليورو دولار  والله اعلم 
الستوب 1.4148 
والهدف بأذن الله 1.4300 
والله الموفق

----------


## الدولارجي

ولعت الخسارة 580 دولار  
ومداولة اخرى الخسارة 600 شكلي راح اصير نملة مش حمامة  
الله يستر

----------


## aBoRaMa

> ولعت الخسارة 580 دولار  
> ومداولة اخرى الخسارة 600 شكلي راح اصير نملة مش حمامة  
> الله يستر

   تذكر   " الطمع يضيع ماجمع "

----------


## aljameel

مافي منه خوووووووووف شراء توكلو على الله وقولو بسم الله بأذن الله للهدف والله اعلم  انا غلطت بهدف اليورو دولار  ماني متاكد انا قلت على مااعتقد 1.4400  بصدق من الارهاق بضيع   تعديل سامحوني اخواني   اهدافه بأذن الله   1.4300  1.4400  1.4450  وهدف ماني متاكد منه 1.4550 لل 1.4500   هذه اهاف اليورو دولار  شكلي انا من اليوم وانا اكتب 1.4400 سامحونا  المهم هذه بالترتيب والله الموفق

----------


## الدولارجي

> تذكر   " الطمع يضيع ماجمع "

 كلامك صحيح 100% أخي وشكرا لك ولاهتمامك كلك ذوق 
والله يستر على فكرة الخسارة عدت الارباح واخذت من الرصيد الثابت لاني فكيت نقطة وقف الخسارة يعني اما اخسر الفلوس كلها اما اربح والله الموفق  
ياااااااااااااااااااااارب يرتفع اليورو دولار قولوا آمين  
الآن الخسائر اصبحت 60 بالمية من رأس المال

----------


## silverhawk145

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
تم الدخول معك والى الاهداف باذن الله
وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Emaam3

انا تهت بصراحة    الين بيع ام شراء ؟
وهل هناك توصية على اليورو-ين ؟

----------


## aljameel

افا ايش فيه نزل غريبه النزول 
المهم الستوب 1.4148 الالتزام به
والله الموفق

----------


## toty

> مافي منه خوووووووووف شراء توكلو على الله وقولو بسم الله بأذن الله للهدف والله اعلم  انا غلطت بهدف اليورو دولار  ماني متاكد انا قلت على مااعتقد 1.4400  بصدق من الارهاق بضيع   تعديل سامحوني اخواني   اهدافه بأذن الله   1.4300  1.4400  1.4450  وهدف ماني متاكد منه 1.4550 لل 1.4500   هذه اهاف اليورو دولار  شكلي انا من اليوم وانا اكتب 1.4400 سامحونا   المهم هذه بالترتيب والله الموفق

 اخي جميل السلام عليكم
 اليورو دولار هل نزوله طبيعي ؟؟؟ 
ددخلت عند 1.4222  هذي اللي لحقت عليها  
دايما متاخر  ....

----------


## الدولارجي

> مافي منه خوووووووووف شراء توكلو على الله وقولو بسم الله بأذن الله للهدف والله اعلم  انا غلطت بهدف اليورو دولار  ماني متاكد انا قلت على مااعتقد 1.4400  بصدق من الارهاق بضيع   تعديل سامحوني اخواني   اهدافه بأذن الله   1.4300  1.4400  1.4450  وهدف ماني متاكد منه 1.4550 لل 1.4500   هذه اهاف اليورو دولار  شكلي انا من اليوم وانا اكتب 1.4400 سامحونا  المهم هذه بالترتيب والله الموفق

 أخي العزيز هل سينزل أكثر من كذا أم انه صاعد الآن أو متى يعني الآن خسارة 60 بالمية هل تنصح أوقف المداولة أم انه صاعد من الآن 
علما ان قيمة الدخول 2.0 ومن 1.4232 بالاضافة الى مداولة الكيبل من 1.6494 وبنفس القيمة واجمالي الخسائر 60 بالمئة من قيمة الحساب وعدت الآن  
منتظرك أخي

----------


## NewAccount

> مافي منه خوووووووووف شراء توكلو على الله وقولو بسم الله بأذن الله للهدف والله اعلم   انا غلطت بهدف اليورو دولار  ماني متاكد انا قلت على مااعتقد 1.4400  بصدق من الارهاق بضيع   تعديل سامحوني اخواني   اهدافه بأذن الله   1.4300  1.4400  1.4450  وهدف ماني متاكد منه 1.4550 لل 1.4500   هذه اهاف اليورو دولار  شكلي انا من اليوم وانا اكتب 1.4400 سامحونا   المهم هذه بالترتيب والله الموفق

 شراء يورو دولار على ال 1.4172 الستوب 1.4148 والهدف 1.4300

----------


## aljameel

بصدق غريبه النزول هذا الله يستر

----------


## الدولارجي

> افا ايش فيه نزل غريبه النزول 
> المهم الستوب 1.4148 الالتزام به
> والله الموفق

  
لو نزل للستوب قبلها ب20 نقطة بكون صيفت   
على كل حال التوفيق من عند الله  
وانا طماع وما في حل للداء هذا  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:

----------


## aljameel

من بايع بعقد كبير يحاول يعمل هدك لو نزل تحت الستوب وبأذن الله بنطلع باقل الخسارة 
العقود الاصغيرة التزم بالستوب 
والله الموفق

----------


## بحريني88

الجمممممممممممممممميل  
توني واصل من الجامعه 
والله تستااهل بوووسه على الراااس والدعااء  
وصلت البيت والحمدلله اليورو ين و الفرنك والين واصلين الى الاهدااف 
الحمدلله الحمدلله  
واستغليت نزول اليورو دولار ودخلت عند 4178 
والله ان شاء الله يكافئك بالاجر ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> لو نزل للستوب قبلها ب20 نقطة بكون صيفت   
> على كل حال التوفيق من عند الله  
> وانا طماع وما في حل للداء هذا

 دولارجي من يوم الجمعة واحنا نقولك لاتكبر عقدك 
الله يهديك هذه سوق ماله امان خبر بغير الاتجاه 
وخبرتك ضعيفه

----------


## toty

الله يستر

----------


## aljooore

لا تطمع مره 2

----------


## aljameel

والدولار ين والله اعلم فرصة لمن لم يدخل به 
الان فررررررررررصة 
الستوب 96.30 
الهدف بأذن الله 97.10 لل 97.15 
ونراقب 97.30 اختراقها متوقع مزيد من الصعود بأذن الله لهدفنا 98.70 والله اعلم 
السعر الحالي 96.50 
والله الموفق 
المهم هذا بستوب صغير 20 نقطة لمن اراد

----------


## aljameel

بأذن الله يرتد قولو يارب 
والله الموفق

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي بالنسبه لليورو كندي الان قرب من منطقه الدخول  
هل التوصيه للحين فعاله ؟؟

----------


## toty

> بأذن الله يرتد قولو يارب 
> والله الموفق

  يارب  اليورو دولار  يطير لفوووووووووووووووووووووووووووق 
قولوا امين

----------


## سـاحر

دخلنا معاك يااستاذ جميل دام لستوب بسيط مافيه مشكله دولار ين

----------


## NewAccount

> والدولار ين والله اعلم فرصة لمن لم يدخل به 
> الان فررررررررررصة 
> الستوب 96.30 
> الهدف بأذن الله 97.10 لل 97.15 
> ونراقب 97.30 اختراقها متوقع مزيد من الصعود بأذن الله لهدفنا 98.70 والله اعلم 
> السعر الحالي 96.50 
> والله الموفق 
> المهم هذا بستوب صغير 20 نقطة لمن اراد

 شراء دولار ين من السعر الحالي 96.50 والستوب 96.30 والهدف 97.10

----------


## aljameel

من خايف يعمل هدك وبنراقبه عند 1.4120 او 1.4080 
طبعا بنفك الستوب وبأذن الله بنطلع بربح بالثنتين قولو يارب 
الي عقده كبير 
دولارجي الان اعمل هدك ولو صعد بنفكه اخاف بيجيك مارجن انا مااعرف امكانيات حسابك 
انت بتقول باقي هامش 20 نقطة اذا صحييح اعمل هدك الان 
والخيار لك 
والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

الله يستر

----------


## الكنق

كي اليورو  ين

----------


## aljameel

شكله بيضرب الستوب الله يستر

----------


## monster8

do we remove the stop in euro-usd

----------


## aBoRaMa

انا اغلقت عند 4177 ولست نادماً،،، كلها خسارة 20 نقطة ماتسوى التوتر

----------


## aljameel

هذه عين ماذكرت ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## fahed122

ابو مروان ويش تشوف اليورو ين  
عطنا  هرجته 
الله يحفظك

----------


## aBoRaMa

الله يعوض عليكم

----------


## toty

قدر الله وماشاء فعل
الحمدلله على كل حال

----------


## toty

الدولار ين بدا يتحرك

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين اجنو ارباحكم والله السوق بعد اليورو دولار انا خفت 
بس الواحد بيتاكد اقولكم اوكي

----------


## aljameel

هذا الي اليوم بتكلم عنه ان الواحد بيدخل من نقطة متوقع الارتداد منها 
اكيد في من داخل من نقطة الارتداد المتوقعه له ولو فرقت 10 او 20 نقطة اكيد حمى نفس 
ياعمي الدخول من منطقة ارتداد بتطلع بالسليم اما ربح او مافي ربح  
الحمد لله على كل حال

----------


## بحريني88

دولار ين يالغالي مامنه خوف بأذن الله ؟؟

----------


## khaledellord

ابو مروان لو سمحت قولى ايه النظام
انا عامل صفقة شراء فى اليورو دولار
من سعر 1.4186
والسعر عمال ينزل من ساعتها ووصل دلوقتى الى 1.4125
فانت شايف ايه هل الارتداد دة وقتى وطالع تانى ولا ايه النظااام

----------


## aljooore

انا كنت ماخرهلا الستوب لحد 38 وماضرب عندي وارتد هل هذا ارتداد حقيقي

----------


## الدولارجي

اعلان الافلاس 
خسارة المبلغ كامل ولم يكن يمكن ان اعمل هدج لعدم كفاية المبلغ على كل حال ربنا يعوض وخيرها بغيرها  
المبلغ المتبقي -8 دولار لسه يريد مني 8 دولار 
شكرا لكل من حاول مساعدتي والل يعوض ال 3111.60 دولار  
والندم الآن ما بيفيد ..... بس عشت ايام توتر وايام حلوة معاكم وطبعا خسارتي تهون عن خسارة اخوانا اصحاب الملايين   
دامت شاشاتكم خضراء  
الحمدلله على كل شيئ

----------


## rare43

الدولار يــــــــــــــــــن .... ان شاء الله الى الهدف !!!!

----------


## aljameel

من معه يغلق بالصعود بندخل برتداد افضل لا تتركو معلق  
ماتعرف السوق ماله امان وانتم احرار

----------


## toty

> انا كنت ماخرهلا الستوب لحد 38 وماضرب عندي وارتد هل هذا ارتداد حقيقي

 باذن الله ارتاد حقيقي    اتمنالك  الخير  وباذن الله تربح  وتوصل للهدف  
انا عن نفسي  تعقدت حسابي ما يسمح ولا كنت بدخل  مره ثانيه   :Frown:  
الله يوفقك  
اخي الدولارجي الله يعوض عليك  ويرزقك خير من خسارتك

----------


## aljooore

الحمد الله على كل حال حرام عليك حسابك 3 الاف وداخل ب 2 لوت 
والله انا حسابي اضعافك 5 او 6 مرات وما ادخل بصفقه واحده حتى لوت كامل  
وعقودي كلها ما تتعدى اللوتين  
هاي من الدروس اللي ماراح تنساها

----------


## aBoRaMa

> انا كنت ماخرهلا الستوب لحد 38 وماضرب عندي وارتد هل هذا ارتداد حقيقي

 نقاط المقاومة ابدأ 1.4178 وتزيد نقطتين كل نصف ساعة

----------


## بحريني88

> دولار ين يالغالي مامنه خوف بأذن الله ؟؟

 ؟؟

----------


## fahed122

> اعلان الافلاس 
> خسارة المبلغ كامل ولم يكن يمكن ان اعمل هدج لعدم كفاية المبلغ على كل حال ربنا يعوض وخيرها بغيرها  
> المبلغ المتبقي -8 دولار لسه يريد مني 8 دولار 
> شكرا لكل من حاول مساعدتي والل يعوض ال 3111.60 دولار  
> والندم الآن ما بيفيد ..... بس عشت ايام توتر وايام حلوة معاكم وطبعا خسارتي تهون عن خسارة اخوانا اصحاب الملايين   
> دامت شاشاتكم خضراء  
> الحمدلله على كل شيئ

 
اسئل الله الكريم رب العرش العظيم ان يخلفك خير منها   
وهذا  يعتبر  الخساره ان شاء الله تكون دروس للمستقبل

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان يا ريت تقولنا عن الهدف الجديد لليورو لان لازال ناس عندها ما انضرببت مثلي 
وهل نجني الربح من اليورو ين والا ننتظر تاكيدك

----------


## toty

اخي جميل  ندخل  مره ثانيه  باليورو دولار ؟؟؟

----------


## rare43

اخي الجميييل ... دام اليورو احمر اكيييد الدولار ين اخضر .... ف ليش نصكر !!!

----------


## الدولارجي

شكرا لكم اخواني لكن عدنا من جديد تمت اضافة رصيد للحساب وجاري معاودة الكرة وهالمرة في عبرة من الدروس بس راح احاول اعوض الخسارة بشتى الطرق  
توكلنا على الله

----------


## aljameel

بحريني هاهو طالع 20 نقطة من وقت التوصية 
خايف من ايش الستوب 20 نقطة مايخوف

----------


## aBoRaMa

> شكرا لكم اخواني لكن عدنا من جديد تمت اضافة رصيد للحساب وجاري معاودة الكرة وهالمرة في عبرة من الدروس بس راح احاول اعوض الخسارة بشتى الطرق  
> توكلنا على الله

  
اقول روح نام وغير جو احسن لك والسوق ماهو طاير :Big Grin:

----------


## بحريني88

> بحريني هاهو طالع 20 نقطة من وقت التوصية 
> خايف من ايش الستوب 20 نقطة مايخوف

 يطووولي في عمرك يالغالي 
انه ماخاف من شي طوول ما انت معانه  
احنه بأمان معاك ان شاء الله  :Eh S(7):  
بس كنت استفسر منك  
ربي يحفظك

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يفكر يدخل باليورو دولار الان الافضل الانتظار  
وانتم لكم الخيار 
الجمعتوه بياخذه منكم 
السوق كله فرص بأذن الله

----------


## fahed122

هل تنصح بالعوده الي اليورو ين

----------


## الدولارجي

> لا احد يفكر يدخل باليورو دولار الان الافضل الانتظار  
> وانتم لكم الخيار 
> الجمعتوه بياخذه منكم 
> السوق كله فرص بأذن الله

 أول واحد شفطني هو انا  :Cry Smile:

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي عندي سؤال لك  
انت تحط في التوصيه احيانا ان لو وصل لهذه النقطه يا يرتد يا اذا اخترق نازل (مثال) 
احيانا لاتوصل التوصيه لهذه النقطه ويرتد كيف لنا ان نعرف ان خلاص راح يرتد وان لازم مانصبرواحيانا في امل يخترقه ولازم نصبر  
وشكرااا لك مقدما يالغالي

----------


## fahed122

> أول واحد شفطني هو انا

 
والله ان قلبي يعورني اذا حسيت بخساره احد  
ولي يرحم والديك 
والي يرحم  واليدك  
تكفى  
لا تدخل  قبل لا تسئل  
الله يرحم والديكك
تكفى

----------


## aljameel

ساشرح الارتداد بأختصار طبقو اذا احد فيكم خسر يقول ابو مروان انت ماتعرف شي  
اذا مادبلتم محافظكم بالشهر مرة ومرات بتوفيق الله قولو ابومروان ماتعرف شي 
اسمعو النصيحة وجربو لحضات

----------


## الدولارجي

> اقول روح نام وغير جو احسن لك والسوق ماهو طاير

 حبيبي الله يسعدك بس صعب انام لازم اليوم اعمل ربح وعلى طريقتي الخسرانه  :Mad Argue:   :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## الدولارجي

> والله ان قلبي يعورني اذا حسيت بخساره احد  
> ولي يرحم والديك 
> والي يرحم  واليدك  
> تكفى  
> لا تدخل  قبل لا تسئل  
> الله يرحم والديكك
> تكفى

 حبيبي الله يسعدك بس ما اقدر اتركه خلاص اليوم للصبح لازم اعوض ولو نصف المبلغ وبالطريقة الاولى اللى جمعت بها ال1000 دولار المربح  :016:

----------


## aljooore

بو مروانن الله يجزاك خير الصراحه كلمات الشكر قليله افضل شي الدعاء لك بظهر الغيب

----------


## بحريني88

ابو مروان يطوولي في عمرك هدي هدي 
من يقدر يقول عنك انك ماتعرف شي ... مسامحه بس اللي يقول هالكلام اكيد مو صاحي  
انه اقول يالغالي قوم ريحلك لي الفجر لان اكيد انت تعبت من كثره الاسئله ونسأل الله لك الاجرر والثواب

----------


## fahed122

> ابو مروان يطوولي في عمرك هدي هدي 
> من يقدر يقول عنك انك ماتعرف شي ... مسامحه بس اللي يقول هالكلام اكيد مو صاحي  
> انه اقول يالغالي قوم ريحلك لي الفجر لان اكيد انت تعبت من كثره الاسئله ونسأل الله لك الاجرر والثواب

 
والله صحيح يابو مران 
روح نام  وريح نفسك شوي  
ونكمل الصباح  ومعاك لين نصير من اصحاب المليارات  مو المليون  المليارت 
الله يوفقك  ويوسع عليك

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان قبل لا تروح ونروح معاك بس قولي اجني اليورو ين والا لا لاني عادني متمسكه فيه عندي امل

----------


## abo saqer

> ساشرح الارتداد بأختصار طبقو اذا احد فيكم خسر يقول ابو مروان انت ماتعرف شي  
> اذا مادبلتم محافظكم بالشهر مرة ومرات بتوفيق الله قولو ابومروان ماتعرف شي 
> اسمعو النصيحة وجربو لحضات

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخ ابو مروان الله يعطيك العافيه والصحه ويبارك لك بمالك وعمرك على حبك للخير وانقاذ اخوانك من الخسائر التي تتراكم علينا بصمت طبعا انا اليوم اول يوم اتابعك وبصمت وما اقول الا الله يبارك بيك ويحفظك ماشاء الله عليك لدي استشاره وماحبيت اعرضها وحاولت ارسل لك على الخاص وماعرفت اتمنى عليك ان قدرت تبعث لي وسيله للتواصل معاك وثانيا منتظرين شرح الموضوع الارتداد ووفقك الله واسف على الاطاله

----------


## aBoRaMa

> بو مروان قبل لا تروح ونروح معاك بس قولي اجني اليورو ين والا لا لاني عادني متمسكه فيه عندي امل

 يالجوري 
ترى مو لازم تجنين ارباحك قبل تتركين الكمبيوتر،،، ممكن ترفعين نقطة ايقاف الخسارة الى اي نقطة فوق نقطة الدخول 
أنا شخصياً وقف الخسارة غندي 136.40

----------


## yasser35

السلام عليكم 
مبروك للي ربح والعوض بوجه الكريم ان شاء الله للي خسر- وما خسارتنا الا فتنة من فتن الدنيا 
اخوكم دخل برصيد 1000 دولار 
دخلت على احدى الاستراتيجيات التي اعمل بها  
والحمد لله على كل شيء حققت مربح مقداره (- 860) ماينوس
المهم صفى عندي 140 دولار عدا ونقدا 
دخلت في ادى صفقات الاخ جميل والحمد لله ارحبت (- 20) دولار
صفى الحساب 120 دولار ايضا عدا ونقدا 
دخلت بصفقة جديدة كمان والحمد لله ربحت كمان (- 13) دولار
صفى الحساب على 107 دولار ولله الحمد 
دخلت اليوم بصفقة الفرنك ين ( توصية الاخ جميل ) والفضل لله وحده
حققت ( + 99) نقطة 
اطمعت شوي في صفقة اليورو دولار - كان اللازم شراء من 4180
وبقيت استنا حتى وصل 4167 ودخلت شراء ووضعت الاستوب 4120 يعني كمان 10 نقاط فوق الاستوب اللي وضعه الاخ جميل 
نزل وطلع وطلع ونزل قلت بما انه ضرب استوب الاخ جميل اذا روحت...
( اهل مكة ادرى بشعابها ) فقررت اخرج بأقل خسارة  
وصرت اقدم الاستوب كل نقطة او ثنتين والحمد الله 
سكرنا على خسارة مقدارها فقط 10 دولار
الان الرصيد (+ 199)
اشكرك جدا اخي جميل - وخسارة وحدة ما بتعيب عشرات الصفقات الرابحة 
الحمد لله ( انا لا اطمع == اذا انا لا اخسر )
تحينوا الفرص القريبة من الاستوب ولا تدخلو يا مبتدئين بأكثر من 0.1
نصيحة لله
والقول الحق لله تعالى
رحمنا الله ورحمكم - واسف على الاطالة

----------


## aljameel

انا من طبعي النقطة الي بشوفها بقولها لازود ولا نقص منها شي ان كانت نقطة ارتداد او هدف مثل مااشوفه اقوله انا ممكن اعطيك الهدف ناقص 30 او 40 او اكثر كنقطة مثلا شايف الهدف لليورو ين 135 اقوله بالضبظ ما انقص منه شي فيني اقول الهدف 134.60 او 70 
نفس الشي لنقطة الارتداد 
بيوصل للهدف او النقطة المتوقعة او قبلها ب10 او 15 نقطة وممن اكثر من المتوقع بنفس الحدود 
فانتم انا بكتب متوق ارتداد من نقطة كذا 
مثلا الليلة اليورو دولار توقعت ارتداد من 1.4140 او 1.4080  
هو نزل لل 1.4148 وارتد قبل التوقع ب 8 نقاط  
فانتم شفتوه نزل لل 148 وارتد فرضا اما دخلت من 160 او 155 
الشاطر من يدخل من اقرب نقطة للتوقع  او لو شفته نزل بعد النقطة المتوقعه ب 10 لل 20 نقطة عادي 
فرضا انا بدخل فيه العقد بدولارين 
ادخل كما ذكرت العقد بدولار بس اتاكد انه ارتد رجع السعر على الاقل 20 لل 30 نقطة 
تراقب لو ارتد كمان وطمئنيت ادخل بالعقد الثاني 
بكذا  انا معي واحد ربحان واحد مابين وبين مجرد يصعد على الاقل ارفع الستوب للعقد الاول ولو لمركز الدخول 
كلما يصعد احجز ولو 10 نقاط ربح العقد الثاني لو حسيت اني خائف ممكن اغلقه وعندك واحد ربحان 
تتفادى ضرب الستوبات ونقاط اكثر وريحت روحك 
حتى لو خسرت خسارتك لاتتعدى مع المبالغة من 20 لل 40 نقطة 
وصلت الفكرة

----------


## aljooore

ميه100 ياباشا

----------


## الدولارجي

> انا من طبعي النقطة الي بشوفها بقولها لازود ولا نقص منها شي ان كانت نقطة ارتداد او هدف مثل مااشوفه اقوله انا ممكن اعطيك الهدف ناقص 30 او 40 او اكثر كنقطة مثلا شايف الهدف لليورو ين 135 اقوله بالضبظ ما انقص منه شي فيني اقول الهدف 134.60 او 70 
> نفس الشي لنقطة الارتداد 
> بيوصل للهدف او النقطة المتوقعة او قبلها ب10 او 15 نقطة وممن اكثر من المتوقع بنفس الحدود 
> فانتم انا بكتب متوق ارتداد من نقطة كذا 
> مثلا الليلة اليورو دولار توقعت ارتداد من 1.4140 او 1.4080  
> هو نزل لل 1.4148 وارتد قبل التوقع ب 8 نقاط  
> فانتم شفتوه نزل لل 148 وارتد فرضا اما دخلت من 160 او 155 
> الشاطر من يدخل من اقرب نقطة للتوقع  او لو شفته نزل بعد النقطة المتوقعه ب 10 لل 20 نقطة عادي 
> فرضا انا بدخل فيه العقد بدولارين 
> ...

 وصلت أخي ربي يرضى عليك بالتوفيق يا غالي

----------


## الدولارجي

> السلام عليكم 
> مبروك للي ربح والعوض بوجه الكريم ان شاء الله للي خسر- وما خسارتنا الا فتنة من فتن الدنيا 
> اخوكم دخل برصيد 1000 دولار 
> دخلت على احدى الاستراتيجيات التي اعمل بها  
> والحمد لله على كل شيء حققت مربح مقداره (- 860) ماينوس
> المهم صفى عندي 140 دولار عدا ونقدا 
> دخلت في ادى صفقات الاخ جميل والحمد لله ارحبت (- 20) دولار
> صفى الحساب 120 دولار ايضا عدا ونقدا 
> دخلت بصفقة جديدة كمان والحمد لله ربحت كمان (- 13) دولار
> ...

 يلا الحمدلله أنا خسرت 2000 دولار رصيد والربح 1111.60 دولار والحمدلله عاودنا الكرة  
توكلنا على الله  :015:

----------


## نائل

> انا من طبعي النقطة الي بشوفها بقولها لازود ولا نقص منها شي ان كانت نقطة ارتداد او هدف مثل مااشوفه اقوله انا ممكن اعطيك الهدف ناقص 30 او 40 او اكثر كنقطة مثلا شايف الهدف لليورو ين 135 اقوله بالضبظ ما انقص منه شي فيني اقول الهدف 134.60 او 70 
> نفس الشي لنقطة الارتداد 
> بيوصل للهدف او النقطة المتوقعة او قبلها ب10 او 15 نقطة وممن اكثر من المتوقع بنفس الحدود 
> فانتم انا بكتب متوق ارتداد من نقطة كذا 
> مثلا الليلة اليورو دولار توقعت ارتداد من 1.4140 او 1.4080  
> هو نزل لل 1.4148 وارتد قبل التوقع ب 8 نقاط  
> فانتم شفتوه نزل لل 148 وارتد فرضا اما دخلت من 160 او 155 
> الشاطر من يدخل من اقرب نقطة للتوقع  او لو شفته نزل بعد النقطة المتوقعه ب 10 لل 20 نقطة عادي 
> فرضا انا بدخل فيه العقد بدولارين 
> ...

  
و الله أنك قدوة للمضاربين ،،، أذا انت المعلم و اللي بتعمل توصيات و بتدخل من دولار الا دولارين،،
يعني الي مثلنا لازم يدخلوا بكم !! ،،،  
هذا يدل على ان الشخص ما يستهين بالسوق حتى لو كان اللي فاهمها وهي طايرة ،، ،،، 
تقبل تحياتي أخي الجميل ،،،

----------


## بحريني88

بأذن الله يالغالي كفيييت ووفييت  
الله يخليييك لهلك ولكل من في انتظارك 
ويااريت تسامحنه عن كثره الاسئله انه اقولهه بالنيابه عني وعن كل الشباب اللي مشاركين معانه  
وربي يسعدك دنيا واخره

----------


## aljameel

ساقولكم على شي  
بامانه  
انا داخل باليورو دولار ومدسم العقد بصراحه الخسران سعر الشراء 1.4226 
وعقد من 1.4150 عقد معقول  
وحتى اللحضه لم اغلق  
واضع الستوب 1.4135 
والله يستر

----------


## aljameel

> و الله أنك قدوة للمضاربين ،،، أذا انت المعلم و اللي بتعمل توصيات و بتدخل من دولار الا دولارين،،
> يعني الي مثلنا لازم يدخلوا بكم !! ،،،  
> هذا يدل على ان الشخص ما يستهين بالسوق حتى لو كان اللي فاهمها وهي طايرة ،، ،،، 
> تقبل تحياتي أخي الجميل ،،،

 لا هذا مثل 
اما انا حدث ولاحرج ابو العقود

----------


## الدولارجي

> ساقولكم على شي  
> بامانه  
> انا داخل باليورو دولار ومدسم العقد بصراحه الخسران سعر الشراء 1.4226 
> وعقد من 1.4150 عقد معقول  
> وحتى اللحضه لم اغلق  
> واضع الستوب 1.4135 
> والله يستر

 الله يستر ....... سكره قبل ما تشفطك انته كمان أنا كابرت وما سكرته بالعكس سكرلي حسابي كله 
سكره الله يرضى عليك واحتمال يطلع بس خطوط الترنيد بتقول نازل  
الامر راجعلك  :Cry Smile:

----------


## aljooore

ضربت عقودي ستوب تبع اليورو لحقتكم

----------


## بحريني88

ههههههههه يابوو مرواان لحق رووحك يا ابوالعقود 
لا ان شاء الله تطلع على ربح بأذن الله ... لان انت شخص تستاهل بحق

----------


## adel2007

> ساقولكم على شي  
> بامانه  
> انا داخل باليورو دولار ومدسم العقد بصراحه الخسران سعر الشراء 1.4226 
> وعقد من 1.4150 عقد معقول  
> وحتى اللحضه لم اغلق  
> واضع الستوب 1.4135 
> والله يستر

 وانا معاك والله وستوبي 4134 
وتراني من جدة ياعسل واتشرف بالمرور على موضوعك

----------


## aljooore

انا استاذن طفيت خلاص تصبحوووووووووووون على خير

----------


## aljameel

> وانا معاك والله وستوبي 4134 
> وتراني من جدة ياعسل واتشرف بالمرور على موضوعك

 هلا باهل جده 
ام الرخى والشدة 
عزيز مول مجمع العرب الجامعة بلازا الاندلس سنترل بارك السليمانية ستارت افينيو
باقي مجمع من الخسارة ضيعت  
احلى محل بالمراكز التجاري هذا لي  
شوف اذا عرفت خذ مني 1000 نقطة

----------


## fahed122

اغلق السوق الامريكي

----------


## aljameel

بتقولو بيرتفع ولا لا انا اقول الحظ اليوم مع اليورو 0

----------


## mmhosny

> ساقولكم على شي  
> بامانه  
> انا داخل باليورو دولار ومدسم العقد بصراحه الخسران سعر الشراء 1.4226 
> وعقد من 1.4150 عقد معقول  
> وحتى اللحضه لم اغلق  
> واضع الستوب 1.4135 
> والله يستر

 مقدرش مكونش معاك بس انا حطيت الستوب 4129 ...قبل المارجن بخمس نقاط...طمعت و كبرت العقد...و ربنا يستر...الواحد بيتعلم...بس ليه مش عارف يا اخي رغم اني طماع حاسس ان ربنا هيكرمني ان شاء الله...ربنا كريم ستير.

----------


## بحريني88

> باقي مجمع من الخسارة ضيعت

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
تحط تعليقات تضحكني  
ملاحظك شكلك شخص مرح على الاخر

----------


## منكم نستفيد

> ساقولكم على شي  
> بامانه  
> انا داخل باليورو دولار ومدسم العقد بصراحه الخسران سعر الشراء 1.4226 
> وعقد من 1.4150 عقد معقول  
> وحتى اللحضه لم اغلق  
> واضع الستوب 1.4135 
> والله يستر

 بصراحه دامك داخل العقد انا تجرأت وأخذت عقدين من 1.4150 
واضع استوب 1.4130
وربك كريم يا أعم عليكم يا ترقعون فيني :Hands:

----------


## aljameel

> مقدرش مكونش معاك بس انا حطيت الستوب 4129 ...قبل المارجن بخمس نقاط...طمعت و كبرت العقد...و ربنا يستر...الواحد بيتعلم...بس ليه مش عارف يا اخي رغم اني طماع حاسس ان ربنا هيكرمني ان شاء الله...ربنا كريم ستير.

 الله كريم قول يارب 
اذا لنا نصيب بناخذه 
شوف الطمع يفلس ماجمع  
اليوم ماشاء الله نقاط بالالف 
جائت على هذه الله يستر

----------


## aljameel

> بصراحه دامك داخل العقد انا تجرأت وأخذت عقدين من 1.4150 
> واضع استوب 1.4130
> وربك كريم يا أعم عليكم يا ترقعون فيني

 لا الله يهديك  
انا غصب عني انت وش جابرك تدخل تراك معرض للخسارة انفذ 
وانت حر

----------


## fahed122

اقول يابو مروان  تغريني  شكلي  بخش معاكم على اليورو دولار 
والي يجي من الله حياه الله

----------


## adel2007

> هلا باهل جده 
> ام الرخى والشدة 
> عزيز مول مجمع العرب الجامعة بلازا الاندلس سنترل بارك السليمانية ستارت افينيو
> باقي مجمع من الخسارة ضيعت  
> احلى محل بالمراكز التجاري هذا لي  
> شوف اذا عرفت خذ مني 1000 نقطة

 ستارت افينيو 
ايش رايك بس في الحرفنة..... :CEDP Stealer Animation30:

----------


## aljameel

> اقول يابو مروان تغريني شكلي بخش معاكم على اليورو دولار 
> والي يجي من الله حياه الله

 ماهو مغري بامانه وانت حر 
حتى اللحضة ممكن يصعد وومكن يواصل نزول  
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> ستارت افينيو 
> ايش رايك بس في الحرفنة.....

 100%

----------


## fahed122

جاكم الركوود  
ابو مروان    
ممكن  تعطيني  طريقتك في التحليل    
الادوات الى تستخدمهااا   الفترات الزمينيه اليى تبني عليها  قرارك

----------


## aljameel

> جاكم الركوود  
> ابو مروان   
> ممكن تعطيني طريقتك في التحليل   
> الادوات الى تستخدمهااا الفترات الزمينيه اليى تبني عليها قرارك

 بصراحة ماوفر شي امامي الي يخطر ببالك من تحليل بحلل فيه 
اكثر شي اعتمد على الله ثم نفسي  
اقراء الشارت بمخي وابداء احلل ادعمه بكذا مؤاشر 
انا احب النماذج دائما بتعطي على المدى البعيد اذا بفريم ديلي 
والله الموفق

----------


## adel2007

> 100%

 
ها...كيف؟ :AA:  
يجي .... :Teeth Smile: 
ارسلك رقم الجوال ترسلي ال 1000 نقطة وعشان خاطرك اعملك هي بالتقسيط.... :Big Grin:  
وثاني شي ماتبغى تعزمني على كابشتينو عندك في المول.... :012:  :012:

----------


## aljameel

لحضه ياشباب سنبحث عن توصية اعطوني 10 دقائق 
واقولكم على ايش بنيت توصيتي 
بس أن شاء الله بنلاقي

----------


## بحريني88

انزين يالغالي انه عندي سؤال بعد 
كيف تحدد النقطه اللي عند الوصول لها ندخل سواء كان بيع ولا شراء ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> ها...كيف؟ 
> يجي ....
> ارسلك رقم الجوال ترسلي ال 1000 نقطة وعشان خاطرك اعملك هي بالتقسيط.... 
> وثاني شي ماتبغى تعزمني على كابشتينو عندك في المول....

 لا  مو انا افكر بتاخذ راي بقولك 100% 
لا بعيد 
كل البعد

----------


## ابو راجي

اخ ابو مروان انا بعت المجنون من سعر 158.65 شو رايك

----------


## aljameel

افتحو شارت 5 دقائق على اليورو دولار 
القمة الي منها نزل 1.4237 فينا والقاع الي هو 1.4143 
ارسمو فيبو من فوق لتحت الصفر تحت عند القاع و المائة عند القمة 
اوكي

----------


## adel2007

> لا  مو انا افكر بتاخذ راي بقولك 100% 
> لا بعيد 
> كل البعد

 طيب ورب الكعبة مافهمت شي من كلامك؟ايش رايك... :016:

----------


## ابو راجي

اخ ابو مروان انا بعت المجنون من سعر 158.65 شو رايك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخ ابو مروان انا بعت المجنون من سعر 158.65 شو رايك

 المهم ضع الستوب الهاي اليوم  
والربح بالقناعة مهيا باي لحضه بيصعد 
ومع النزول حاول تقدم الستوب لنقطة دخولك بس خلي فرق بينك واخر سعر وصل له 
وما اخبي عليك انا شايف فيه صعود لل 159.33 والله اعلم

----------


## fahed122

رسمناها  
كمل

----------


## ابو راجي

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------


## rare43

اخوي ابو مروان انا بروح انـــــــام ... تنصح اصكر الدولار يــــــن ام لا ؟؟؟!!!

----------


## aljameel

> طيب ورب الكعبة مافهمت شي من كلامك؟ايش رايك...

 روح للملف الشخصي وبتفهم

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي ابو مروان انا بروح انـــــــام ... تنصح اصكر الدولار يــــــن ام لا ؟؟؟!!!

 المهم الستوب 96.30 وتوكل على الله

----------


## rare43

الله يخليك ابو مروان رد علي !!!!

----------


## rare43

مشكووور وما تقصر !!!!

----------


## نائل

> افتحو شارت 5 دقائق على اليورو دولار 
> القمة الي منها نزل 1.4237 فينا والقاع الي هو 1.4143 
> ارسمو فيبو من فوق لتحت الصفر تحت عند القاع و المائة عند القمة 
> اوكي

 
رسمتها على ما عندي في البرنامج ،، 
طبعاً الى الأن ما كسر خط 23.6 
يعني أحتمال هبوط و الأ انا غلطان ،،،،

----------


## نائل

و هذا هو رسم الفيبو

----------


## aljameel

شايفين الشمعات اليوموزين كيف قاطعه خطوط الفيبو  
خط 23 هو متجمع عنده شمعات كنت اتمنى قاطعته شمعة ليموزين 
المهم ليش انا بقيت على الصفقة على امل انه بيطلع 
كل خط وله قوة دائما اذا شمعات ليموزين نزول او صعود قاطعة خطوط الفيبو باللذات 38 غصب عنه مو بكيفه 
الا يرجع يغطيها وللمعلومية على اي فريم ساعة ولا اربع ساعات او 5 دقائق 
هنا الاحتمال ممكن على امل فيه خطوط مثل 38 و23 بشمعات صغيرة متجمعة ولاكن لو صعد فوق 38 توقع بيغطي 50 و 61  بمعني يرتفع السعر

----------


## SiLenT HeLL

اخي العزيز ابو مروان انا قلت اتوقع الله وأعلم  كسر 158.02 نزول الى الدعم الاول 149.63 والدعم الثاني  141  تحياتي  مع ارفاق الصوره

----------


## aljameel

فرضا توقع انا انه بيصعد لل 38% ومنها ارتداد فاقول راقبو نقطة 1.4180 
متوقع منها ارتداد ويواصل نزول  واضع منطقة اخرى فرضا 50% 1.4190 
من احد النقطتين متوقع ارتداد ندخل بيع  
شوفو مرات بيصعد لل 38 قبلها ب 10 او 15 او اقل وبينزل كما يحصل معنا في بعض
المرات  
هنا تجي الخبرة من ضمنها الشموع ليموزين من الشمعات التى تتوقع بتتغطى ممكن الارتداد 
فيهمنا 38 
نراقب الان من اين الارتداد او يواصل ويغطي الشمعات 50 و 61

----------


## aljameel

> اخي العزيز ابو مروان انا قلت اتوقع الله وأعلم  كسر 158.02 نزول الى الدعم الاول 149.63 والدعم الثاني  141  تحياتي  مع ارفاق الصوره

 صبرك على اخي بشوف واعلق عليه بأذن الله

----------


## adel2007

> روح للملف الشخصي وبتفهم

 خطيييييييييييير بكل ماتحمله الكلمة من معنى....... :Ongue:

----------


## aljameel

الان ارسمو فيبو على الساعة  
100 تحت والصفر فو ق القمه 
القمه 1.4246 
القاع 1.3791 
وشوفو واحكمو هل ينزل لل 38 ويرجع يصعد مرة اخرى 
هذا التصحيح 
انا ما توقعت رقمين 1.4140 و 1.4080  
راقبو وشوفو الان واقف على 23 والله يستر

----------


## fahed122

ابو مروان فيه مشر يرسم الفيبو على الميتا تريدر 4 تماتيكي  
يرسم 4ساعات وساعه ونص ساعه 
موجد هنا بالمنتدى  الي وضعه

----------


## aljameel

كمان الان واقف على 23 لو نزل لل 38 70% متوقع ينزل لل 50% يغطى الشمعة الليموزين  
شايفين الشمعة مابين 38 و 50 شمعة وحدة فتوقع ينزل يغطى ومنها اما يواصل نزول او يرتد 
وضحت الصورة 
الان انت الباقي عليكم تتدعمها بمؤاشرات ثانية على شان تحدد الاتجاه يدعمك

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان فيه مشر يرسم الفيبو على الميتا تريدر 4 تماتيكي  
> يرسم 4ساعات وساعه ونص ساعه 
> موجد هنا بالمنتدى الي وضعه

 نصيحة دائما استعمل مخك انت ارسم بما تراه افضل والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

انا دائما افضل فريم الساعة 
وانتم تسألو كيف نعرف انه ارتداد  
احد فيكم يعرف انه ارتداد الان على فريم الساعة  
اعتبروني انا بسأل فصعب الاجابة عليه 
هي توقع مبني على معطيات من بينها ماشرحته ودور على كذا مؤاشر بيساعد وهكذا

----------


## aljameel

الان اعطيكم نموذج بيقول ان اليورو دولار صاعد لل 1.4700 
هذا مايساعد من ضمن معرفة الاتجاه اذا انت عرفت اتجاهك تتقرب لك المسافات وماتوه 
افتحو شارت على فريم الاسبوع وشوفو الدبل بوتوم اين هدفه بيقول 1.4700 
اوكي

----------


## بحريني88

يعطيييك اللف اللف عافيه يالغالي

----------


## fahed122

مايعتبر ارتداد الى ان يتجاوز اليبو  صحيح ولا انا غلطان 
وهو متجه الى1.4165

----------


## fahed122

صحيح فيه دبل بوتم على الاسبوعي 
وفيه دبل توب على الساعه

----------


## aljameel

هذا شارت لنموذج دبل بوتوم على الاسبوعي 
بيقول اليورو دولار رايح 1.4719 
متى الله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

لو صعد ووصل للقمة الاول التي هي 1.4719 وصعد فوقها اعرف هدفه الثاني القمة الثانية والله اعلم 1.4866 
ولاتلاحضو انا قلت هدف اليورو دولار 1.4850 لاكن متى لا اعلم 
شايفين الدبل توب فوق لوين نزله تحت

----------


## SiLenT HeLL

> هذا شارت لنموذج دبل بوتوم على الاسبوعي 
> بيقول اليورو دولار رايح 1.4719 
> متى الله اعلم

  
جزاك الله كل خير  
تحليل رائع ما شاء الله عليك اخي ابو مروان 
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

> مايعتبر ارتداد الى ان يتجاوز اليبو صحيح ولا انا غلطان 
> وهو متجه الى1.4165

 على اي فريم تتكلم

----------


## aljameel

> صحيح فيه دبل بوتم على الاسبوعي 
> وفيه دبل توب على الساعه

  
لا على الساعة مشكوك فيه والله اعلم

----------


## fahed122

النت قام يخبص عني 
وبدا التقطيع  
  الله يكون بالعون  
اشوف الاسعر ما تتحرك والصفحه ماهي راضيه تتحدث

----------


## fahed122

> على اي فريم تتكلم

 
فريم الساعه

----------


## بحريني88

ابششرك ابششرك يالغالي  
مشروعي اللي قلت لك عنه اليوم ثالث يوم من ابتديت فيه معاك والحمدلله المؤشرات كلهه ايجابيه وتبشر بالخير 
واللي خبري خبرك بأذن الله اذا واصلنه على هالطريقه بيجرب اكثر واكثر

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

> لو صعد ووصل للقمة الاول التي هي 1.4719 وصعد فوقها اعرف هدفه الثاني القمة الثانية والله اعلم 1.4866 
> ولاتلاحضو انا قلت هدف اليورو دولار 1.4850 لاكن متى لا اعلم 
> شايفين الدبل توب فوق لوين نزله تحت

 ابو مروان 
انا دخلت فى التوصيه دى ان شاء الله
بس هنحط الاستوب لوز عند النقطه كام

----------


## نائل

شكراً الله يخليك ،،، 
ثبتت المعلومة في المخيخ ،،، 
تقبل تحياتي ،،

----------


## aljameel

الان كل واحد يستنتج هل يرتد من 23 او 38 او 50 او 61 او يواصل نزول هن الفن 
معكم وقت ابي كل واحد يدلو بدلوه من هنا تتعلمو  
اعطوني اراءكم طبعا ادعموها بمؤاشرات اخرى بما تعرفوه بدون تسرع خلونا نحلل  
هنا المحك منتحليلنا نبي ندخل بتوصية باليورو اوكي 
التحليل يفضل على الساعة والاربع ساعات  
ورونا الشطارة

----------


## aljameel

> ابششرك ابششرك يالغالي  
> مشروعي اللي قلت لك عنه اليوم ثالث يوم من ابتديت فيه معاك والحمدلله المؤشرات كلهه ايجابيه وتبشر بالخير 
> واللي خبري خبرك بأذن الله اذا واصلنه على هالطريقه بيجرب اكثر واكثر

 الله يوفقك ويرزقك على قد نيتك

----------


## SiLenT HeLL

بو مروان لو ممكن تحليل المجنون مع ارفاق الصوره للمشاهده  
نتعلم منكم  
جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان لو ممكن تحليل المجنون مع ارفاق الصوره للمشاهده  
> نتعلم منكم  
> جزاك الله خير

 بيوم ثاني بأذن الله بصدق مرهق اليوم وجالس اتبع اليورو على أمل يصعد خسران فيه  
ومثقل بالخسارة  
الان خليكم باليورو منه تحكم على بعض الاجواز كتجاهات والله اعلم

----------


## fahed122

انا بدا النت يفصل  ويرجع  
والايعار بداء كانها ثابته 
وفجئة تتغير  
والتصفح سيئ  ويبيله كم مره تحديث  عشان يحدث  
استودعكم الله بروح اكبر المخده 
وانتظر ايش نهايتها مع stc

----------


## SiLenT HeLL

> بيوم ثاني بأذن الله بصدق مرهق اليوم وجالس اتبع اليورو على أمل يصعد خسران فيه  
> ومثقل بالخسارة  
> الان خليكم باليورو منه تحكم على بعض الاجواز كتجاهات والله اعلم

  
جزاك الله خير 
الله يوفقك في اليورو وتطلع منه بربح ان شاء الله  
تحياتي لك يا بومروان

----------


## صاحب قرار

38

----------


## نائل

> الان كل واحد يستنتج هل يرتد من 23 او 38 او 50 او 61 او يواصل نزول هن الفن 
> معكم وقت ابي كل واحد يدلو بدلوه من هنا تتعلمو  
> اعطوني اراءكم طبعا ادعموها بمؤاشرات اخرى بما تعرفوه بدون تسرع خلونا نحلل  
> هنا المحك منتحليلنا نبي ندخل بتوصية باليورو اوكي 
> التحليل يفضل على الساعة والاربع ساعات  
> ورونا الشطارة

 
اعتقد و الله اعلم انه طلوع لأنه لحتى الان لم يصل حتى الان   23.6 على شارت الاربع ساعات .. و كاسر خط الصفر بحاجة بسيطة .. 
هذا تحليلي المتواضع جداً ،،،
هذا و الله أعلم ،، 
الرجاء عدم الإحراج :CEDP Stealer Animation30:  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:  :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:

----------


## aljameel

> اعتقد و الله اعلم انه طلوع لأنه لحتى الان لم يصل حتى الان 23.6 على شارت الاربع ساعات .. و كاسر خط الصفر بحاجة بسيطة .. 
> هذا تحليلي المتواضع جداً ،،،
> هذا و الله أعلم ،، 
> الرجاء عدم الإحراج

 انت قربت لوجهة نظري تقريبا بس مافهمت عليك 
اتمنى توضح اكثر  
بحرجك

----------


## aljameel

> 38

  
صاحب قرار 
اتخذ لنا قرار ب 38 ماذا تقصد

----------


## نائل

> انت قربت لوجهة نظري تقريبا بس مافهمت عليك 
> اتمنى توضح اكثر  
> بحرجك

  
انا كنت خائف تتعمقوا كثير في التحليل و أخوكم لساته ما يعرف الا خطوط الفيبو ،، 
اخي الجميل تحليلك قريب من تحليل ،،، أجل خلاص بكره أفتح لي موضوع توصية :Drive1:

----------


## aljameel

بامانه ركزو عليه فيه خير بأذن الله مابين صعود وهبوط 
لو ارتد من 23 فمتوقع بأذن الله 1.4300 لل 1.4280 
لو نزل فمتوقع بيروح لل 38 ويرتد منها ولو انا اتوقع 50 ومنها يرتد وطبعا  الهد ف بأذن الله 1.4370 لل 1.4400
والله اعلم 
لو نزل لل 38 نراقبه هل رتد او  يواصل نزول لل 50 فمتوقع 50 والله اعلم 
المهم من احدهم يتم الشراء  
حتى اللحضه الاقرب انه فوق 23 بيصعد لل 1.4300 
والله الموفق 
انا أستاذنكم للراحه ولنا لقاء بأذن الله على الفجر اذا نمت مانمت معكم 
والله الموفق

----------


## نائل

تُصبحوا على  خير ،،،،،

----------


## بحريني88

انا اسأذنك اخوي واستاذي الجميل للراحه وراح اكون متواجد معاك الساعه 4 او 5

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم 
طلعت الجامعة حضرت المحاضرة ورجعت ولكم معي شارت زوين،، ولكن المنطقة خطرة،،، وانا دخلت اليورو دولار

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين للمرافبه عند 136.30 تقريبا متوقع يرتد منها   المهم شراءءءءءءءءءءء لو ارتد  نفس الاستوب والهدف هدفنا بأذن الله 38.70  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> طلعت الجامعة حضرت المحاضرة ورجعت ولكم معي شارت زوين،، ولكن المنطقة خطرة،،، وانا دخلت اليورو دولار

 وانت نموذج حلو ياابوراما

----------


## aljameel

والمجنون نراقبه عند 157.70 او 157 متوقع الارتداد من احدهم  والله اعلم  عند الارتداد شراءء  والهدف بأذن الله نحدده فيما بعد  الستوب كالعادة نقطة الارتداد  والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

> وانت نموذج حلو ياابوراما

  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## aBoRaMa

اقول يا ابو مروان  
هل جنيتوا ارباحكم في الدولار ين والا لا؟  انا الى الان ماطلعت منه

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

بالنسبة لليورو ين فإعتقادي أنه قد يصل لمناطق 1.38 
و موفقين جميعا مع حج أبو مروان الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> اقول يا ابو مروان  
> هل جنيتوا ارباحكم في الدولار ين والا لا؟ انا الى الان ماطلعت منه

 ضع الستوب 96.30

----------


## saud33

السلام عليكم 
صبحكم الله بالخير 
ابومروان وش اخبارك  بوسه على راسك ماتكفي والله  يابعدي

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> صبحكم الله بالخير 
> ابومروان وش اخبارك بوسه على راسك ماتكفي والله يابعدي

 تسلملي يابعدي  
صبح النور ولا مساء اما انا مساء لسه مااصبحت

----------


## بحريني88

اليورو ين وصل 136.28 
ندخل شراء ؟

----------


## aBoRaMa

ابو مروان  
تذكر الشارت تبع اليورو نيوزلندي،،، شوفني اضفته مع التحديث 
وصل للهدف وفوقه اكثر من 150 نقطة

----------


## بحريني88

الدولار ين ضرب الستوب عند 96.30

----------


## saud33

ابومروان لك رساله على الخاص

----------


## aBoRaMa

> اليورو ين للمرافبه عند 136.30 تقريبا متوقع يرتد منها   المهم شراءءءءءءءءءءء لو ارتد  نفس الاستوب والهدف هدفنا بأذن الله 38.70   والله الموفق

  
كم كام الاستوب ،،، والله ناسي

----------


## saud33

اليورو استرالي  شكله  يبي يطلع فوق

----------


## ماف

> اليورو استرالي شكله يبي يطلع فوق

   خبر الفائدة الاسترالية
الساعه 7.30 صباحا الفائدة الحالية 3% ومتوقع التثبيب

----------


## aBoRaMa

فيه احد غيري دخل اليورو ين تحت 136،،، والا انا وحداني ؟؟

----------


## fahed122

> فيه احد غيري دخل اليورو ين تحت 136،،، والا انا وحداني ؟؟

 ياحيا الله ابو راما 
انا معاك  بس موتحتها  لني كنت نايم  بس  صتها  صيده حلوووه   
يارب  توفقنا  جميع المسلمين  للماكاسب  وتجنبنا  الخساير  
يارب العالمين ياحي ياقيوم

----------


## abo saqer

> ابومروان لك رساله على الخاص

 صباح الخير يالغالي 
حاولت ارسل رساله ل ابو مروان على الخاص ماعرفت ممكن الطريقة ودمن برعاية الله

----------


## aljameel

> والمجنون نراقبه عند 157.70 او 157 متوقع الارتداد من احدهم  والله اعلم  عند الارتداد شراءء  والهدف بأذن الله نحدده فيما بعد  الستوب كالعادة نقطة الارتداد   والله الموفق

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  صباح الخير  الحمد لله وصل لل 157.71 وارتد منها كماتوقعت  الان الستوب 157.70  الاهداف بأذن الله  160  وله هدف اخر بس نصل للهدف الاول بأذن الله نحدده  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين للمرافبه عند 136.30 تقريبا متوقع يرتد منها   المهم شراءءءءءءءءءءء لو ارتد  نفس الاستوب والهدف هدفنا بأذن الله 38.70   والله الموفق

 نزل لل 135.89 وارتد الحمد لله  الان الستوب 135.88  الاهداف بأذن الله  138  138.70  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي  96.34  والله اعلم  متوقع نزول لل 95.85 ويرتد منها  من الارتداد ندخل شراءءءء  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  الهدف بأذن الله  97.25  نراقب 97.30 لو اخترقها بأذن الله هدفنا الثاني 98.70  والله الموفق

----------


## ثابت

المجنون بعد افتتاح السوق الأوروبي ماذا يستهدف   وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## fahed122

يالله يارب  
ان شاء الله  تجيب اهدافها  وفوقها بوسه  
يارب

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون بعد افتتاح السوق الأوروبي ماذا يستهدف   وجزاكم الله خيراً

 شوف التوصية فوق مشاركتك 
بأذن الله 160 
والله الموفق

----------


## بسيم محمد

أخي أبو مروان
الله يسعد صباحك
اليس هبوط الين يعني صعود الباوند واليورو والعكس صحيح ؟

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم متوقع يصعد بأذن الله 1.6540  السعر الحالي 1.6448   من اراد الدخول يضع ستوب مناسب له او 1.6410  والله الموفق  الستوب تقريبا 40 نقطة  والربح 100 بأذن الله وتوفيقه

----------


## aljameel

> أخي أبو مروان
> الله يسعد صباحك
> اليس هبوط الين يعني صعود الباوند واليورو والعكس صحيح ؟

 نعم مثلا المجنون انت بتشتري باوند وتبيع ين 
اليورو ين انت بتشتري يورو وبتبيع ين

----------


## aljameel

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _والمجنون نراقبه عند 157.70 او 157 متوقع الارتداد من احدهم   والله اعلم  عند الارتداد شراءء  والهدف بأذن الله نحدده فيما بعد  الستوب كالعادة نقطة الارتداد   والله الموفق_  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  صباح الخير  الحمد لله وصل لل 157.71 وارتد منها كماتوقعت  الان الستوب 157.70  الاهداف بأذن الله  160  وله هدف اخر بس نصل للهدف الاول بأذن الله نحدده  والله الموفق  
=========================== 
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _اليورو ين للمرافبه عند 136.30 تقريبا متوقع يرتد منها    المهم شراءءءءءءءءءءء لو ارتد  نفس الاستوب والهدف هدفنا بأذن الله 38.70   والله الموفق_ نزل لل 135.89 وارتد الحمد لله  الان الستوب 135.88  الاهداف بأذن الله  138  138.70  والله الموفق  
===========================  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي  96.34  والله اعلم  متوقع نزول لل 95.85 ويرتد منها  من الارتداد ندخل شراءءءء  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  الهدف بأذن الله  97.25  نراقب 97.30 لو اخترقها بأذن الله هدفنا الثاني 98.70  والله الموفق   ==========================  الكيبل والله اعلم متوقع يصعد بأذن الله 1.6540  السعر الحالي 1.6448   من اراد الدخول يضع ستوب مناسب له او 1.6410  والله الموفق  الستوب تقريبا 40 نقطة  والربح 100 بأذن الله وتوفيقه

----------


## khaledellord

اخي جميل وماذا عن اليورو دولار؟؟؟

----------


## fahed122

> الكيبل والله اعلم متوقع يصعد بأذن الله 1.6540  السعر الحالي 1.6448   من اراد الدخول يضع ستوب مناسب له او 1.6410  والله الموفق  الستوب تقريبا 40 نقطة  والربح 100 بأذن الله وتوفيقه

 
اعذرني يابو مروان الهوا صار مع المجنن الين وطقته

----------


## بحريني88

موفق يا بو مروان ودخلنه معاك في الكيبل

----------


## aljameel

> اخي جميل وماذا عن اليورو دولار؟؟؟

  
 مالقيت غير هذا تسأل عنه جيت على الجرح 
بصدق متعلق فيه من البارح بيقول انه بيصعد  
لن اوصي عليه وليست دعوة للشراء

----------


## aljameel

> اعذرني يابو مروان الهوا صار مع المجنن الين وطقته

 لاتوفر شي وزع عقودك

----------


## aljameel

> موفق يا بو مروان ودخلنه معاك في الكيبل

 موفق بأذن الله وعلى بركة الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين  السعر الحالي  89.97  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الاهداف بأذن الله  90.85  92  الستوب  89.68  والله الموفق

----------


## abo saqer

صباح الخير اخوي ابو مروان
انا تعلقت باليورو ومعزز بس كنت حاط استوب على 1.4135وضرب
يعوض الله ,بس اذا تكرمت علي برقم تلفونك او ايميلك على الخاص بدي استشيرك بالموضوع 
حاولت ارسل لك على الخاص وماوفقت

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.5160  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الهدف بأذن الله  1.5310  الستوب سأضع ستوبان اختار مايناسبك  1.5130  او  1.5070  والله الموفق

----------


## ثابت

المجنون بعد افتتاح السوق الأوروبي ماذا يستهدف   وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير اخوي ابو مروان
> انا تعلقت باليورو ومعزز بس كنت حاط استوب على 1.4135وضرب
> يعوض الله ,بس اذا تكرمت علي برقم تلفونك او ايميلك على الخاص بدي استشيرك بالموضوع 
> حاولت ارسل لك على الخاص وماوفقت

 الان فتتحت الخاص

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون بعد افتتاح السوق الأوروبي ماذا يستهدف    وجزاكم الله خيراً

 سؤال ياعم بصدق العمر ماشاء الله 66 
المجنون له هدف بأذن الله 160 متى الله اعلم بأذن  الله بيروح الهدف بسوق اوربا

----------


## بحريني88

الحمدلله يالغالي وزعت عقود صغيره على 4 ازواج وهي  
اليورو ين 
الكيبل
المجنون 
الفرنك الين 
والى الاهداف بأذن الرحمن 
ويعطيك اللف عافيه

----------


## ثابت

> سؤال ياعم بصدق العمر ماشاء الله 66 
> المجنون له هدف بأذن الله 160 متى الله اعلم بأذن الله بيروح الهدف بسوق اوربا

  شكراً لك وجزاك الله خيراً

----------


## aljameel

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _والمجنون نراقبه عند 157.70 او 157 متوقع الارتداد من احدهم_   _والله اعلم_  _عند الارتداد شراءء_  _والهدف بأذن الله نحدده فيما بعد_  _الستوب كالعادة نقطة الارتداد_   _والله الموفق_   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  صباح الخير  الحمد لله وصل لل 157.71 وارتد منها كماتوقعت  الان الستوب 157.70  الاهداف بأذن الله  160  وله هدف اخر بس نصل للهدف الاول بأذن الله نحدده  والله الموفق   ===========================  المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _اليورو ين للمرافبه عند 136.30 تقريبا متوقع يرتد منها_    _المهم شراءءءءءءءءءءء لو ارتد_  _نفس الاستوب والهدف هدفنا بأذن الله 38.70_   _والله الموفق_   نزل لل 135.89 وارتد الحمد لله  الان الستوب 135.88  الاهداف بأذن الله  138  138.70  والله الموفق   ===========================   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي  96.34  والله اعلم  متوقع نزول لل 95.85 ويرتد منها  من الارتداد ندخل شراءءءء  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  الهدف بأذن الله  97.25  نراقب 97.30 لو اخترقها بأذن الله هدفنا الثاني 98.70  والله الموفق   ==========================   الكيبل والله اعلم متوقع يصعد بأذن الله 1.6540  السعر الحالي 1.6448   من اراد الدخول يضع ستوب مناسب له او 1.6410  والله الموفق  الستوب تقريبا 40 نقطة  والربح 100 بأذن الله وتوفيقه

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين  السعر الحالي  89.97  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الاهداف بأذن الله  90.85  92  الستوب  89.68   والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.5160  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الهدف بأذن الله  1.5310  الستوب سأضع ستوبان اختار مايناسبك  1.5130  او  1.5070   والله الموفق

     للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aporno

السلام عليكم  مارايك باليورو كندي

----------


## سـاحر

تم الدخول يورو فرنك وبالله التوفيق

----------


## rare43

اخي الجميل اذا الكيبل ضرب الستوب ندخل بيـــــــع ؟؟!! لا سمح الله

----------


## mmhosny

اخي الجميل...اليورو دولار اللى بهدلني امس..طالع و لا نازل....صباح الخير أولا"

----------


## الدولارجي

صباح الخير 
الباوند دولار هبوط حاليا 
والله صرت احس انه السوق يريد يخسرني

----------


## yasser35

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  صباح الخير  الحمد لله وصل لل 157.71 وارتد منها كماتوقعت  الان الستوب 157.70  الاهداف بأذن الله  160  وله هدف اخر بس نصل للهدف الاول بأذن الله نحدده  والله الموفق

  

> نزل لل 135.89 وارتد الحمد لله  الان الستوب 135.88  الاهداف بأذن الله  138  138.70  والله الموفق

  

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي  96.34  والله اعلم  متوقع نزول لل 95.85 ويرتد منها  من الارتداد ندخل شراءءءء  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  الهدف بأذن الله  97.25  نراقب 97.30 لو اخترقها بأذن الله هدفنا الثاني 98.70  والله الموفق

  

> الكيبل والله اعلم متوقع يصعد بأذن الله 1.6540  السعر الحالي 1.6448   من اراد الدخول يضع ستوب مناسب له او 1.6410  والله الموفق  الستوب تقريبا 40 نقطة  والربح 100 بأذن الله وتوفيقه

  

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _والمجنون نراقبه عند 157.70 او 157 متوقع الارتداد من احدهم   والله اعلم  عند الارتداد شراءء  والهدف بأذن الله نحدده فيما بعد  الستوب كالعادة نقطة الارتداد   والله الموفق_  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  صباح الخير  الحمد لله وصل لل 157.71 وارتد منها كماتوقعت  الان الستوب 157.70  الاهداف بأذن الله  160  وله هدف اخر بس نصل للهدف الاول بأذن الله نحدده  والله الموفق  
> =========================== 
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _اليورو ين للمرافبه عند 136.30 تقريبا متوقع يرتد منها    المهم شراءءءءءءءءءءء لو ارتد  نفس الاستوب والهدف هدفنا بأذن الله 38.70   والله الموفق_ نزل لل 135.89 وارتد الحمد لله  الان الستوب 135.88  الاهداف بأذن الله  138  138.70  والله الموفق  
> ===========================  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي  96.34  والله اعلم  متوقع نزول لل 95.85 ويرتد منها  من الارتداد ندخل شراءءءء  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  الهدف بأذن الله  97.25  نراقب 97.30 لو اخترقها بأذن الله هدفنا الثاني 98.70  والله الموفق   ==========================  الكيبل والله اعلم متوقع يصعد بأذن الله 1.6540  السعر الحالي 1.6448   من اراد الدخول يضع ستوب مناسب له او 1.6410  والله الموفق  الستوب تقريبا 40 نقطة  والربح 100 بأذن الله وتوفيقه

  

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين  السعر الحالي  89.97  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الاهداف بأذن الله  90.85  92  الستوب  89.68  والله الموفق

  

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.5160  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الهدف بأذن الله  1.5310  الستوب سأضع ستوبان اختار مايناسبك  1.5130  او  1.5070  والله الموفق

 لللمشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاهدة,  ,,,,,,, مشكور اخي الجميل  الله يجيب اللي فيه الخير للجميع - قولوا يارب

----------


## بحريني88

ضرب ستوب الكيبل

----------


## الدولارجي

ارتداد الكيبل من 1.6400 الى الأهداف والله أعلم

----------


## rare43

الحركه بطيئه اليـــــــــــوم .... وخسرنا بالكيبل خسارة قهر .... اعاده في البطيء

----------


## الدولارجي

ضرب الاستوب الثاني الكيبل  
خسارة ورا خسرة

----------


## بحريني88

ضرب ستوب المجنون  :Frown:

----------


## بحريني88

لاااحوول ولا قوه الا بالله كل الصفقات ضربت الستوبات  :Frown:

----------


## الدولارجي

ضرب ستوب المجنون  
آآآآآآآآآخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 
خسرة تنطح خسارة رصيد آخر طاااااااار  
لا حول ولا قوة الى بالله

----------


## سـاحر

الله يستر ما يلحقهم اليورو فرنك

----------


## الدولارجي

الاسبوع هذا دمار والله السوق يلعب ضدنا 
والضحية الأولى والثانية أنا 
تفليس سريع استوبات ورا بعض بلا توقف وبلا ربح 
اجمالي الخسارة 4111 دولار  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:

----------


## saud33

الدولارجي 
   الاسبوع هذا دمار والله السوق يلعب ضدنا 
والضحية الأولى والثانية أنا 
تفليس سريع استوبات ورا بعض بلا توقف وبلا ربح 
اجمالي الخسارة 4111 دولار   الله يعوض عليك ان شاء الله

----------


## الدولارجي

اعادة الكرة مجددا والشراء من اللو لليورو والمرة آخر مرة بعدها راح اكسر الكمبيوتر لو خسرت

----------


## yasser35

دخلت على الباوند دولار فقط
وخسرت -15 دولار فقط والحمد لله من قبل ومن بعد
..... لا تطمعوا يا اخوان ,,,,,   صفقة واحدة ربحانه وبالعقل ,,, ولا الف دخول اعمى
دولارجي ... لالالالالالالالالالالا تتسرع

----------


## الدولارجي

> دخلت على الباوند دولار فقط
> وخسرت -15 دولار فقط والحمد لله من قبل ومن بعد
> ..... لا تطمعوا يا اخوان ,,,,,   صفقة واحدة ربحانه وبالعقل ,,, ولا الف دخول اعمى
> دولارجي ... لالالالالالالالالالالا تتسرع

 يا أخي وين التسرع 
داخل من اللوووووووووووووووووووووووو 
بس هالمرة خلاص ما في ولا فلس الفاتورة بحالها طولي آخر الشهر
ولو خسرت المرة هاذي بيكون الله ما بدو هالشعلة الي  
وهذا الظاهر بس هذي المرة ختم  :Mad Argue:  :Mad Argue:  :Mad Argue:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:

----------


## AUD_USD

ضرب الفرنك ين 
الحمد لله ع كل حال

----------


## سـاحر

طلعنا من اليورو فرنك براس المال السوق شكله يخوف اليوم ننتظره تحت

----------


## rare43

الســـــــــــوق يخوف اليـــوم .... اعتقد العصر يتعدل !!!

----------


## twins

دخلنا يورو من 1.4112 و خرجنا بربح صغير 20 نقطه نعمه و ننتظر نتفرج على وضع السوق 
اليورو اللو حق امس الى الان ما كسره...اعتقد لو كسره حنشوف 1.4000 لليورو

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم 
أنا ارى  انه كلما كان الدولار ين فوق 96،،، فلا داعي للخوف  
أنا ما اشتريت مثلكم،،، انا اشتريت من اقل الاسعار ،،، وربي هو الرزاق،،، وكسبان الان

----------


## aBoRaMa

وينكم يا شباب   
ازواجنا غردت ولله الحمد

----------


## الدولارجي

> وينكم يا شباب   
> ازواجنا غردت ولله الحمد

 مبروك عقبالنا  :015:

----------


## aBoRaMa

الله يبارك فيك  
اسمع ،،،، انت مشكلت في ادراتك لراسمالك،،، تتهور وتدخل بمارجن عالي وتضرب معك الستوبات بسرعة 
هذه نفس المشكلة اللي كنت اعاني منها والان الحمدلله تخلصت منها وماشي بوتيرة منتظمة ومتصاعدة ولله الحمد 
السوق ماهو منتهي،،، لو تغيب سنة وترجع ، تلقاه مثل ماهو،،، نصيحتي لك،،، درب نفسك على الانضباط على حساب ديمو وكن صارم مع نفسك،، وبعد فترة بتشوف الفرق في اسلوبك وفي ارباحك 
ابدا بـ 2000 دولار حساب ديمو وبنسبة ربح ثابتى كل يوم، وشوف كم يصير المبلغ بعد 90 يوم تداول بالضبط 
ترى مبلغ خيالي بالنسبة للمبلغ اللي بديت فيه ولايمكن تتصور انك وصلت له في 90 يوم،،، وترى انا حسبتها على اقل نسبة ممكن تدخلها يومياً وهي 5%،،، فما بالك لو ضرب معك الحظ و دخلت اكثر كل يوم،،، بتصير مليونير في 90 يوم،،، ولكن اهم نقطة  
إدارة رأس المال

----------


## fahed122

> وينكم يا شباب   
> ازواجنا غردت ولله الحمد

 
مبوووووووك الف الف مبروووك :Drive1:  
ابشرك  من تحت136 لقطته :Ongue:   
بس ان شاء الله :Hands:  مافيهااااا تبقيس    :Boxing:    
لا تقول  اليورو ين

----------


## الدولارجي

> الله يبارك فيك  
> اسمع ،،،، انت مشكلت في ادراتك لراسمالك،،، تتهور وتدخل بمارجن عالي وتضرب معك الستوبات بسرعة 
> هذه نفس المشكلة اللي كنت اعاني منها والان الحمدلله تخلصت منها وماشي بوتيرة منتظمة ومتصاعدة ولله الحمد 
> السوق ماهو منتهي،،، لو تغيب سنة وترجع ، تلقاه مثل ماهو،،، نصيحتي لك،،، درب نفسك على الانضباط على حساب ديمو وكن صارم مع نفسك،، وبعد فترة بتشوف الفرق في اسلوبك وفي ارباحك 
> ابدا بـ 2000 دولار حساب ديمو وبنسبة ربح ثابتى كل يوم، وشوف كم يصير المبلغ بعد 90 يوم تداول بالضبط 
> ترى مبلغ خيالي بالنسبة للمبلغ اللي بديت فيه ولايمكن تتصور انك وصلت له في 90 يوم،،، وترى انا حسبتها على اقل نسبة ممكن تدخلها يومياً وهي 5%،،، فما بالك لو دخلت اكثر كل يوم،،، بتصير كليونير في 90 يوم،،، ولكن اهم نقطة  
> إدارة رأس المال

 حبيبي الله يسعدك أنا الغلطة كانت يوم ما دخلت اليورو من الهاي وانا عادتا ما بدخل شراء من الهاي أو بيع من اللو  
بس الاخبار جت انه طالع لل4300 وانا رحت كابس  وهو كبس علي وانا ما وقفته على امل يرتد الى ان مسح الرصيد كله 
المهم الآن عاودت الكرة في 300 دولار والله بيعوض في ال2000 راس المال الاول عسى وعلى اني اقدر ارجع المخاسر لاسد الفواتير آخر الشهر  :016:  :016:  
والآن كل مداولاتي على 0.2 لوت والحمدلله ربك بييسرها   
بالتوفيق جميعا  :AA:  :AA:

----------


## fahed122

> الله يبارك فيك  
> اسمع ،،،، انت مشكلت في ادراتك لراسمالك،،، تتهور وتدخل بمارجن عالي وتضرب معك الستوبات بسرعة 
> هذه نفس المشكلة اللي كنت اعاني منها والان الحمدلله تخلصت منها وماشي بوتيرة منتظمة ومتصاعدة ولله الحمد 
> السوق ماهو منتهي،،، لو تغيب سنة وترجع ، تلقاه مثل ماهو،،، نصيحتي لك،،، درب نفسك على الانضباط على حساب ديمو وكن صارم مع نفسك،، وبعد فترة بتشوف الفرق في اسلوبك وفي ارباحك 
> ابدا بـ 2000 دولار حساب ديمو وبنسبة ربح ثابتى كل يوم، وشوف كم يصير المبلغ بعد 90 يوم تداول بالضبط 
> ترى مبلغ خيالي بالنسبة للمبلغ اللي بديت فيه ولايمكن تتصور انك وصلت له في 90 يوم،،، وترى انا حسبتها على اقل نسبة ممكن تدخلها يومياً وهي 5%،،، فما بالك لو ضرب معك الحظ و دخلت اكثر كل يوم،،، بتصير مليونير في 90 يوم،،، ولكن اهم نقطة  
> إدارة رأس المال

 والله صادق   لو كل يوم  بس مربح 30 الى 40 نقطه 
في اليووووم الواحد فقط   وبي  النقطه بـ2 دولا 
تخيل خلال شهر كم بيصيرو  يعني يحتاج النفس  تتدرب على القناعه  واذا بتطمع  تاكلها على وجهك

----------


## aBoRaMa

> حبيبي الله يسعدك أنا الغلطة كانت يوم ما دخلت اليورو من الهاي وانا عادتا ما بدخل شراء من الهاي أو بيع من اللو  
> بس الاخبار جت انه طالع لل4300 وانا رحت كابس وهو كبس علي وانا ما وقفته على امل يرتد الى ان مسح الرصيد كله 
> المهم الآن عاودت الكرة في 300 دولار والله بيعوض في ال2000 راس المال الاول عسى وعلى اني اقدر ارجع المخاسر لاسد الفواتير آخر الشهر  
> والآن كل مداولاتي على 0.2 لوت والحمدلله ربك بييسرها   
> بالتوفيق جميعا

  
طيب ممتااااز جداً ،،، لاتعتقد ان الـ 300 دولار مارا توصلت لنفس المبلغ اللي قلت لك عليهه 
طيب عندي توقع،،، كم تتوقع الـ 300 دولار بتصير بعد 90 يوم تداول وبكيب 5% في اليوم، اذا افترضنا انك كل يوم تكسب 5% وما تخسر شيء،،، وفي الغالب الشرطين تتحق حسب تجربتي؟ 
عطني رقم ،،، هل 1000 او 10000 او 100000 او اي رقم انت تتوقع

----------


## show me

> الله يبارك فيك  
> اسمع ،،،، انت مشكلت في ادراتك لراسمالك،،، تتهور وتدخل بمارجن عالي وتضرب معك الستوبات بسرعة 
> هذه نفس المشكلة اللي كنت اعاني منها والان الحمدلله تخلصت منها وماشي بوتيرة منتظمة ومتصاعدة ولله الحمد 
> السوق ماهو منتهي،،، لو تغيب سنة وترجع ، تلقاه مثل ماهو،،، نصيحتي لك،،، درب نفسك على الانضباط على حساب ديمو وكن صارم مع نفسك،، وبعد فترة بتشوف الفرق في اسلوبك وفي ارباحك 
> ابدا بـ 2000 دولار حساب ديمو وبنسبة ربح ثابتى كل يوم، وشوف كم يصير المبلغ بعد 90 يوم تداول بالضبط 
> ترى مبلغ خيالي بالنسبة للمبلغ اللي بديت فيه ولايمكن تتصور انك وصلت له في 90 يوم،،، وترى انا حسبتها على اقل نسبة ممكن تدخلها يومياً وهي 5%،،، فما بالك لو ضرب معك الحظ و دخلت اكثر كل يوم،،، بتصير مليونير في 90 يوم،،، ولكن اهم نقطة  
> إدارة رأس المال

 كلام سليم 100%

----------


## aBoRaMa

> والله صادق لو كل يوم بس مربح 30 الى 40 نقطه 
> في اليووووم الواحد فقط وبي النقطه بـ2 دولا 
> تخيل خلال شهر كم بيصيرو يعني يحتاج النفس تتدرب على القناعه واذا بتطمع تاكلها على وجهك

   
لااااااااااااا  
اكبر خطأ انك تحسب النقطة بـ 2 دولار  
انا في الخطة اللي رسمتها لنفسي استخدم النقطة بـ 10 سنت فقط لاغير،،، وماتصدقون كم المبلغ اللي ممكن اوصل له في 31 ديسمبر 2009،،، وعلى فكرة انا الان والحمدلله سابق الخطة 20 يوم

----------


## fahed122

> حبيبي الله يسعدك أنا الغلطة كانت يوم ما دخلت اليورو من الهاي وانا عادتا ما بدخل شراء من الهاي أو بيع من اللو  
> بس الاخبار جت انه طالع لل4300 وانا رحت كابس  وهو كبس علي وانا ما وقفته على امل يرتد الى ان مسح الرصيد كله 
> المهم الآن عاودت الكرة في 300 دولار والله بيعوض في ال2000 راس المال الاول عسى وعلى اني اقدر ارجع المخاسر لاسد الفواتير آخر الشهر  
> والآن كل مداولاتي على 0.2 لوت والحمدلله ربك بييسرها       
> بالتوفيق جميعا

   
لا حبيبي  الاعتراف طيب  الا الطمع  خلاك تدخل  
انت مشكلتك ان   ما تسئل   يا اخي اسئل  
قول يابو مران  هل الدخول على السعر  123444  مناسب  ولا  كيف  
هذا  بس الي نحتاجه فقط 
ابو مروان والله مايقصر    
يبيلك  بكس من بكوس  ابو مروان :Boxing:

----------


## فريد زيزو

بسم الله توكلنا على الله
تم الدخول فى اليورو ين من 136.30 ووضع الاسنوب 135.60
والى الهدف باذن الله تعالى ابو مروان انا معايا صفقتين ربحانين من امس 
الاولى دولار ين من 94.73  
الثانية فرنك ين من 89.40 
وطبعا حاجز بالاستوب 50 نقطة لكل زوج
هل ابقى عليهم ؟

----------


## fahed122

> لااااااااااااا  
> اكبر خطأ انك تحسب النقطة بـ 2 دولار  
> انا في الخطة اللي رسمتها لنفسي استخدم النقطة بـ 10 سنت فقط لاغير،،، وماتصدقون كم المبلغ اللي ممكن اوصل له في 31 ديسمبر 2009،،، وعلى فكرة انا الان والحمدلله سابق الخطة 20 يوم

 
انا ماعندي الميزه هذي في الحساب  اقل شي 1دولار

----------


## صاحب قرار

> لااااااااااااا  
> اكبر خطأ انك تحسب النقطة بـ 2 دولار  
> انا في الخطة اللي رسمتها لنفسي استخدم النقطة بـ 10 سنت فقط لاغير،،، وماتصدقون كم المبلغ اللي ممكن اوصل له في 31 ديسمبر 2009،،، وعلى فكرة انا الان والحمدلله سابق الخطة 20 يوم

  السلام عليكم  طيب كم راس مالك اللي دخلت فيه وكم عقد في الصفقة وهل تفتح اكثر من صفحة لو سمحت نريد استراتيجيتك اذا ممكن

----------


## show me

المجنون ضرب الأستوب 
الله يعوض

----------


## aBoRaMa

> انا ماعندي الميزه هذي في الحساب اقل شي 1دولار

  
الحل سهل 
بما انك تفتقد لهذه الميزة،، أمامك خياران 
الاول 
أن تفتح حساب مع شركة توفر هذه الميزة مثل fxsolutions اللي انا معها 
الثاني 
أن تدخل في اقل عقود ممكنة الى أن يربو حسابك ويكبر وتقدر تدخل عقود اكثر 
والسوق ،،، لاتخا،،، لاحقينه لاحقينه،،، وما راح يطير

----------


## صاحب قرار

> انا ماعندي الميزه هذي في الحساب اقل شي 1دولار

  مانوع حسابك وما هو برنامجك للتدااااول

----------


## الدولارجي

> طيب ممتااااز جداً ،،، لاتعتقد ان الـ 300 دولار مارا توصلت لنفس المبلغ اللي قلت لك عليهه 
> طيب عندي توقع،،، كم تتوقع الـ 300 دولار بتصير بعد 90 يوم تداول وبكيب 5% في اليوم، اذا افترضنا انك كل يوم تكسب 5% وما تخسر شيء،،، وفي الغالب الشرطين تتحق حسب تجربتي؟ 
> عطني رقم ،،، هل 1000 او 10000 او 100000 او اي رقم انت تتوقع

 الله يخليك لاهتمامك وفعلا كلامك صحيح عسى اكون قنوع مثلك واحقق ال10000 وكفاية بالشهر  
الحمدلله

----------


## الدولارجي

> لااااااااااااا  
> اكبر خطأ انك تحسب النقطة بـ 2 دولار  
> انا في الخطة اللي رسمتها لنفسي استخدم النقطة بـ 10 سنت فقط لاغير،،، وماتصدقون كم المبلغ اللي ممكن اوصل له في 31 ديسمبر 2009،،، وعلى فكرة انا الان والحمدلله سابق الخطة 20 يوم

 أخي كيف 10 سنت ههههه كل يوم ربح 1 دولار انا الحمدلله الخطة اللي ما شي فيها أحسن من هيك والى الآن في ربح الحمدلله وصحيح انه قليل بالنسبة للضربات اللي عملتها امس بس الحمدلله في الاتجاه الموجب  
شكرا لك

----------


## rebel_man

اين توصيات اليوم  يا اخوانى؟

----------


## الدولارجي

> لا حبيبي  الاعتراف طيب  الا الطمع  خلاك تدخل  
> انت مشكلتك ان   ما تسئل   يا اخي اسئل  
> قول يابو مران  هل الدخول على السعر  123444  مناسب  ولا  كيف  
> هذا  بس الي نحتاجه فقط 
> ابو مروان والله مايقصر    
> يبيلك  بكس من بكوس  ابو مروان

 حبيبي الله يسعدك بس بصراحة
أنا من امس يوم ما دخلت بصفقة اليورو توصية ابو مروان فتت بالحيط طبعا الغلط مش منه هو انسان مها طلع ونزل انسان وليس معصوم عن الخطأ والسوق ما له امان
على كل حال أنا مثل ما قلت ما أحب أعلق اللوم على حد لاني انا الغلطان اولا واخيرا لدخولي من الهاي   
شاكر تعاونك واهتمامك  :015: 
شكرا لابو مروان دامك الله في الخير والبركة  :015:

----------


## aBoRaMa

> السلام عليكم  طيب كم راس مالك اللي دخلت فيه وكم عقد في الصفقة وهل تفتح اكثر من صفحة لو سمحت نريد استراتيجيتك اذا ممكن

  
شوفوا عاد ،،، انا قاعد اسولف معكم لاسباب 
الاول ان ابو مروان غايب وماخذين راحتنا ومشوش عليه والثاني اني ربحان في عقودي والحمدلله والثالث عشان نستفيد  
بالنسبة لسؤالك 
رأس المال لايهم اطلاقاً في الاستراتيجية،،، حتى لو ابتدأت بـ 50 دولار،،، ستصل الى نفس الهدف بإذن الله إذا واضبت والتزمت 
اهم نقاط استراتيجيتي 
1. ان لا ادخل بأكثر من 5% من راس المال مهما كانت المغريات، وحتى لو اتصل على مضارب العملة شهصياً  :Big Grin: 
2. ان لا اخسر تكثر من 3% من راس المال في الصفقة
3. ان احجز ربح 5% فور تحققه من كل صفقة وبكون هو الستوب لوز في اسوأ الاحوال
4. ان لا احدد نقطة الربح قبل ان احدد نقطة الخروج ،، يعني لازم اعرف مخرجي قبل مدخلي
5. ان احاول قدر استطاعتي ان اتعلم في كل يوم معلومة جديدة تساعدني في المستقبل
6. ان لا اتسرع الربح والوصول الى ارقام خرافية في فترة قصير 
7. ان احارب الطمع ثم احارب الطمع ثم احارب الطمع، لانه يصيع ماجمع 
هذ نقاط سهلة وانا متاكد انكم تعرفونها ولكن ربما لاتطبقونها،،، وفي النهاية ما انا الا مبتدأ واخاول ان اطور نفسي كل يوم  
يوم امس،،، اذا احد فيكم لاحظ كتبت" ان حظي معكم اليوم سيء"،،، ترى الكلام هذا غير واقعي لان السبب الرئيسي اني خالفت احد الشروط وهو اللي سبب لي التوتر اللي كنت فيه،،ن والشرط اللي خالفته كان الشرط رقم 1،،، ولكن ربكم ستر وعوضت وارتدت الاالاسعار

----------


## الدولارجي

> شوفوا عاد ،،، انا قاعد اسولف معكم لاسباب 
> الاول ان ابو مروان غايب وماخذين راحتنا ومشوش عليه والثاني اني ربحان في عقودي والحمدلله والثالث عشان نستفيد  
> بالنسبة لسؤالك 
> رأس المال لايهم اطلاقاً في الاستراتيجية،،، حتى لو ابتدأت بـ 50 دولار،،، ستصل الى نفس الهدف بإذن الله إذا واضبت والتزمت 
> اهم نقاط استراتيجيتي 
> 1. ان لا ادخل بأكثر من 5% من راس المال مهما كانت المغريات، وحتى لو اتصل على مضارب العملة شهصياً 
> 2. ان لا اخسر تكثر من 3% من راس المال في الصفقة
> 3. ان احجز ربح 5% فور تحققه من كل صفقة وبكون هو الستوب لوز في اسوأ الاحوال
> 4. ان لا احدد نقطة الربح قبل ان احدد نقطة الخروج ،، يعني لازم اعرف مخرجي قبل مدخلي
> ...

 فعلا قوانين رائعة وها انا الآن مرة اخرى في الماينس ووضعت الستوب والخسارة 25 بالمية  
والربح 100% بس للخسارة اقرب   
الله يجيب اللي فيه الخير :015:

----------


## aljooore

انا عقودي الان عاكسه معاي شاريه باوند من فوق ونتوهقه

----------


## الدولارجي

لو انك وضعت القوانين قبل 15 دقيقة

----------


## aBoRaMa

> أخي كيف 10 سنت ههههه كل يوم ربح 1 دولار انا الحمدلله الخطة اللي ما شي فيها أحسن من هيك والى الآن في ربح الحمدلله وصحيح انه قليل بالنسبة للضربات اللي عملتها امس بس الحمدلله في الاتجاه الموجب  
> شكرا لك

  
با اخي انت فاهم خطأ،،، انا ما قلت اني ادخل في اليوم 10 سنت،،، قلت ان النقطة بـ 10 سنت 
يعني لو تدخل مثلاً في كل يوم ، وحسب قوة رأس مالك، في 10 عقود في 5 ازواج وكل عقد يعطيك 100نقطة يكون الناتج 
0.1*5*10*100= 500 دولار يومياً،،، هذ مثال ولك ان تقيس عليه حسب راس مالك وحسب الكمبات التي تدخلها

----------


## show me

وينك يابو مروان المجنون جننا
3 صفقات خاسرة مع المجنون
الحمد لله على كل حال

----------


## الدولارجي

> انا عقودي الان عاكسه معاي شاريه باوند من فوق ونتوهقه

 نفس الشي من وين مشتري؟ 
أنا مشتري من 1.6362 على أمل انه يعكس منه وينسبة 0.2 لوت  
بس كسره وانصح بالاغلاق في اقرب فرصه لانه راح يهبط الى 535 والعلم عند الله وممكن يرتفع أيضا 
بالنسبة لتوصيات قرأتها قبل قليل  :Yikes3:

----------


## الدولارجي

> با اخي انت فاهم خطأ،،، انا ما قلت اني ادخل في اليوم 10 سنت،،، قلت ان النقطة بـ 10 سنت 
> يعني لو تدخل مثلاً في كل يوم ، وحسب قوة رأس مالك، في 10 عقود في 5 ازواج وكل عقد يعطيك 100نقطة يكون الناتج 
> 0.1*5*10*100= 500 دولار يومياً،،، هذ مثال ولك ان تقيس عليه حسب راس مالك وحسب الكمبات التي تدخلها

 
ما شاء الله ممتاز  
الآن ضرب الاستوب بخسارة يلا الله بيعوض 
كل اللي جمعته في ساعة مرت نسفه الآن 
راح نرجع نجمع ونطمع وانضيع  
التوفيق أخي  :015:

----------


## aBoRaMa

طيب خذو هذا جدول يبين لكم وين ممكن توصلون في 205 يوم اذا ابتداتوا بـ 50 دولار فقط لاغير  
50 دولار تضاعفت وصارت رقم خرافي بعد مرور 205 يوم،،، ولا احد يسألني ليش 205 يوم ،،، هذا رقم يخصني وحدي  خخخخ

----------


## aljooore

> نفس الشي من وين مشتري؟ 
> أنا مشتري من 1.6362 على أمل انه يعكس منه وينسبة 0.2 لوت  
> بس كسره وانصح بالاغلاق في اقرب فرصه لانه راح يهبط الى 535 والعلم عند الله وممكن يرتفع أيضا 
> بالنسبة لتوصيات قرأتها قبل قليل

  
ههههههههههههههههه انا من 6484 
يعني انت اهون مني انا شاريه بعقد سميك

----------


## الدولارجي

> ههههههههههههههههه انا من 6484 
> يعني انت اهون مني انا شاريه بعقد سميك

 هههههههههههه 
أنا خلص ضرب الاستوب وافتكيت منه ربنا يعوض  :015:

----------


## الدولارجي

لاااااااااااااااااااااااا بس دخلت بيع ارتفع 
الصبر يا رب راح يطيروا ال300 مية كمان

----------


## aBoRaMa

> طيب خذو هذا جدول يبين لكم وين ممكن توصلون في 205 يوم اذا ابتداتوا بـ 50 دولار فقط لاغير  
> 50 دولار تضاعفت وصارت رقم خرافي بعد مرور 205 يوم،،، ولا احد يسألني ليش 205 يوم ،،، هذا رقم يخصني وحدي خخخخ

  
طيب وعشان اوضح لاكثر من شخص كم المبلغ ممكن يصير مع اختلاف راس المال خذو الجداول  التاليو لراس مال 300 و 1000 و 2000 و 5000 و 10000  :Big Grin:

----------


## الدولارجي

> طيب وعشان اوضح لاكثر من شخص كم المبلغ ممكن يصير مع اختلاف راس المال خذو الجداول  التاليو لراس مال 300 و 1000 و 2000 و 5000 و 10000

 انا الآن رأس المال 110 دولار يعني كمان شوي راح يصير 50 ما تغلب حالك وتعمل جدول لل110   
شكرا يا غالي  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:

----------


## aljooore

لا اانا حسابي يستحمل مش حاطه ستوب  
 بس مدري شسالفة شراء منتظر عندي مدري من وين حاطته توه متفعل  بنص عقد  
من 63350 تفعل وروح صاعد  
ان شاء الله طلعه بدون نزله قولو امين 
بس مذكر من وين هالتوصيه اذا مو مو ماجد يمكن والله مدري

----------


## khaledellord

يا جماعه بالنسبه للمجنون علشان انا متورط في صفقه شراء من 158.00 تنصحوني بأيه

----------


## الدولارجي

صيفنا لازم ينزل الآن والى فتنا بالحيط

----------


## show me

> يا جماعه بالنسبه للمجنون علشان انا متورط في صفقه شراء من 158.00 تنصحوني بأيه

  نفس الحاله وضرب الإستوب عندي مدري وش الحل ننتظر أبو مروان يجي ويسعفنا

----------


## aljooore

اللهم لك الحمد شييط طار عقب ماتفعل العقد

----------


## fahed122

> مانوع حسابك وما هو برنامجك للتدااااول

  
والله المعذره  
جاتني  شغله ظروريه      
حسابي  في هذي الشركه   *FX Solutions Australia*‏ 
البرنامج التداول هو GTS Pro   
وانا مانا اخوك معرف شي  عن الحسابات ولا انواعهاا 
وياليت ان الشركه  تدعم الميتا تريدر  ويقولو انه قريب  بتدعمه  
والحساب حقيقي مو ديمووو

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
اليوم غياب

----------


## aljooore

هلا بومروان مطول الغيبات جاب الغنايم

----------


## aljameel

يقول اليورو دولار انه رايح بأذن الله 1.4320 والله اعلم
من اراد الدخول به يضع الستوب المناسب له

----------


## الدولارجي

تفليس آخر  
خلاص مدة صلاحيتي انتهت  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:   
الله معاكم  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:   :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:

----------


## aljameel

المجنون راقبوه الان متوقع ارتداد والله اعلم اذا يبي ينزل ممكن 156.70 اذا عنده نيت نزول 
هو نزل لل 156.86 هل اكتفى الله اعلم  
مايتفوت للمراقبه فيه بأذن الله 300 نقطة والله اعلم 
السعر الحالي 157.30 
والله الموفق

----------


## الكنق

كيف اليورو  ين

----------


## show me

أخ الجميل حياك
مارأيك في الكيبل
شراء من 1.6449
هل تنصح أم ننتظر

----------


## aljameel

واليورو ين متوقع ارتداد من 135.50 والله اعلم 
هدفه بأذن الله 138 
والله الموفق 
للمراقبه

----------


## fahed122

ابو مروان  شوف المجنون الثاني  كيف هرجته 
شعر راسي  وقف من جنانه  
اليورو ين 
انا حاط الستب لووز 135.5

----------


## aljameel

ثقيل المنتدى بالتصفح

----------


## fahed122

كان فيه خلل في المنتدى 
واعتقد انه تم اصلاحه

----------


## show me

أنا بعد عندي شوي ثقيل

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون راقبوه الان متوقع ارتداد والله اعلم اذا يبي ينزل ممكن 156.70 اذا عنده نيت نزول 
> هو نزل لل 156.86 هل اكتفى الله اعلم  
> مايتفوت للمراقبه فيه بأذن الله 300 نقطة والله اعلم 
> السعر الحالي 157.30 
> والله الموفق

  

> أخ الجميل حياك
> مارأيك في الكيبل
> شراء من 1.6449
> هل تنصح أم ننتظر

 والله اعلم الكيبل سيذهب بأذن الله 1.6570 
راقبه وضع الستوب المناسب لك من 30 لل 50 لايتعدها 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> يقول اليورو دولار انه رايح بأذن الله 1.4320 والله اعلم
> من اراد الدخول به يضع الستوب المناسب له

  

> المجنون راقبوه الان متوقع ارتداد والله اعلم اذا يبي ينزل ممكن 156.70 اذا عنده نيت نزول 
> هو نزل لل 156.86 هل اكتفى الله اعلم  
> مايتفوت للمراقبه فيه بأذن الله 300 نقطة والله اعلم 
> السعر الحالي 157.30 
> والله الموفق

  

> واليورو ين متوقع ارتداد من 135.50 والله اعلم 
> هدفه بأذن الله 138 
> والله الموفق 
> للمراقبه

 للمشااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## mido0z0

الكيبل متهيألى بينزل لل 1.6300 ومنا يواصل الصعود مع العلم ان الستوب 1.6480

----------


## fahed122

> المجنون راقبوه الان متوقع ارتداد والله اعلم اذا يبي ينزل ممكن 156.70 اذا عنده نيت نزول 
> هو نزل لل 156.86 هل اكتفى الله اعلم  
> مايتفوت للمراقبه فيه بأذن الله 300 نقطة والله اعلم 
> السعر الحالي 157.30 
> والله الموفق

 
توكلنا على الله  
والي الهدف ان شاء الله

----------


## freemaind22

اخوي الجميل والي يعافيك وش رايك باليورو دولار فيه امل ينزل انا ماخذه بيع من 1.4230

----------


## بسيم محمد

> اخوي الجميل والي يعافيك وش رايك باليورو دولار فيه امل ينزل انا ماخذه بيع من 1.4230

 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _يقول اليورو دولار انه رايح بأذن الله 1.4320 والله اعلم
من اراد الدخول به يضع الستوب المناسب له_

----------


## aBoRaMa

صيد الكاميرا

----------


## aljameel

> صيد الكاميرا

 ماهو ابورما

----------


## aljameel

الان المجنون قريب من نقطة الارتداد 156.70 
والله الموفق

----------


## بحريني88

ابو مروان شنو رايك بالمجنون ؟؟ 
الحين اهوه جريب من الستوب واصل لي 156.85

----------


## aljameel

دووووووووووووووووووووووووس ياليورو والكيبل

----------


## silverhawk145

اخى الجميل ما رايك فى الدولار ين   
اين اضع الاستوب 
انا داخل شراء عند  95.75

----------


## aBoRaMa

> ماهو ابورما

  
اوووه نسيت اكتب اسمه 
هذا الدولار مع الكندي،،، وننأكد الـ 370 نقطة بكسر 1.0787 
وما نستغني عن مشورتك يا ابو مروان،،، علمني اذا عندي خطأ أو وجهة نظري خاطئة

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي يالجميل  
في صفقات اقدر ادخلهه؟؟؟ ابغى اشغلهم وانه رايح الجامعه الان

----------


## aljameel

الدولار ين متوقع الارتداد من 95.30 لل 95.20 والله اعلم
للمراقبه  
من نقطة الارتداد شراء  
والستوب نقطة الارتداد 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> يالغالي يالجميل  
> في صفقات اقدر ادخلهه؟؟؟ ابغى اشغلهم وانه رايح الجامعه الان

 راقب المجنون  
عند 156.70 متو قع ارتداد 
والله الموفق

----------


## dany123456

اخي aljameel الي اي نقطة تتوقع الكبيل ان يصل خلال الساعات القادمة

----------


## aljameel

> اوووه نسيت اكتب اسمه 
> هذا الدولار مع الكندي،،، وننأكد الـ 370 نقطة بكسر 1.0787 
> وما نستغني عن مشورتك يا ابو مروان،،، علمني اذا عندي خطأ أو وجهة نظري خاطئة

 والله اعلم هدفه الاول 1.06580 
راقبه من عندها اخاف يرتد

----------


## بحريني88

اللي صار معناتهه ان المجنون ارتد ؟؟

----------


## show me

الله يوفقك أخوي أبو مراوان
الله يرزقك أن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> اخي aljameel الي اي نقطة تتوقع الكبيل ان يصل خلال الساعات القادمة

 الان هدفه بأذن الله 
1.6570 من بعدها بنشوف ونقرر عليه

----------


## show me

أبو مراون تنصح ندخل اليورو دولار الأن

----------


## aljameel

> الله يوفقك أخوي أبو مراوان
> الله يرزقك أن شاء الله

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## fahed122

ابو مروان مادام فيسه اهداف  تحت على الاسهم  المجنون  واليورو ين 
ليش مانخش  بيع؟؟

----------


## aljameel

وهذه توصية هدية من ابوراما  
انا بدعمها  
الدولار كندي 
السعر الحالي 
1.0830 
والله اعلم سيذهب بأذن الله 1.6580 
هو مشواره طويل والله اعلم يكفينا الهدف 
الستوب 1.0970 او ضعو الاستوب المناسب لكم وتوكلو على الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

> والله اعلم هدفه الاول 1.06580 
> راقبه من عندها اخاف يرتد

  
يكفيني وصوله الى هذا الرقم،،، لكن معنى كلامك انك تؤيدني في وجهة نظري؟ لا تتحرج ... قول يا ابو مروان،،، ترى انا تلميذك وودي اتعلم

----------


## show me

> ابو مروان مادام فيسه اهداف تحت على الاسهم المجنون واليورو ين 
> ليش مانخش بيع؟؟

 متوقع الإرتداد منها
يعني ممكن يرتد أو يكمل

----------


## ali_sii

> أبو مراون تنصح ندخل اليورو دولار الأن

  
السلام عليكم 
برجاء الرد للاهميه

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان مادام فيسه اهداف تحت على الاسهم المجنون واليورو ين 
> ليش مانخش بيع؟؟

 اخي التجاه العام صاعد حتى اللحضه 
فصعبندخل عكس الاتجاه نخاف نتعلق تعليقه محترمه 
فالافضل مع الاتجاه 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> برجاء الرد للاهميه

 توكل على الله 
الستوب بحدود 30 لل 50 نقطة

----------


## show me

> وهذه توصية هدية من ابوراما  
> انا بدعمها  
> الدولار كندي 
> السعر الحالي 
> 1.0830 
> والله اعلم سيذهب بأذن الله 1.6580 
> هو مشواره طويل والله اعلم يكفينا الهدف 
> الستوب 1.0970 او ضعو الاستوب المناسب لكم وتوكلو على الله 
> والله الموفق

 ننتظر أم ندخل شراء بالسعر الحالي

----------


## aljameel

> ننتظر أم ندخل شراء بالسعر الحالي

 بيع الله يهديك

----------


## show me

> بيع الله يهديك

 آسف لم أقرأ التوصيه جيدا

----------


## aljameel

> وهذه توصية هدية من ابوراما  
> انا بدعمها  
> الدولار كندي 
> السعر الحالي 
> 1.0830 
> والله اعلم سيذهب بأذن الله 1.6580 
> هو مشواره طويل والله اعلم يكفينا الهدف 
> الستوب 1.0970 او ضعو الاستوب المناسب لكم وتوكلو على الله 
> والله الموفق

 اسف على الغلط سامحونا 
الهدف بأذن الله
1.0680
التوصية بيع

----------


## aBoRaMa

> بيع الله يهديك

  هو تلخبط لأنك كتبت التوصية خطأ  
المفروض تكتب 1.06580 بدلاً من 1.6580

----------


## forexex

الأخ أبو مروان، شو بالنسبة للين... أنا شاري بس كم الستوب والهدف؟؟؟

----------


## rare43

اخي الجميــــــــــــل هل تنصح بالدخول الان للكيـــــــــــــبل ام تتوقع نزول اكثر ؟؟!!!

----------


## aljameel

والان والله اعلم  
الكيبل واليورو دولار فرصة شراء من الاسعار الحاليه 
الكيبل السعر الحالي 1.6444 
اليورو 1.4238 
الستوب من 30 لل50 نقطة 
الاهداف بأذن الله 
1.65570 
1.4320 
والله الموفق

----------


## khaledellord

ادعو يا جماعه  للكيـــــــــــــبل  ان يرتفع حسابي سوف يغلق

----------


## سـاحر

تم الدخول على الكيبل 6444

----------


## khaledellord

ماذا يحدث للكيـــــــــــــبل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل ارتداد طبيعي ام حسابي سوف يغلق

----------


## aljameel

> ادعو يا جماعه للكيـــــــــــــبل ان يرتفع حسابي سوف يغلق

 يارب يصعد  
بأذن الله وتوفيقه هدفه 1.65570 
قول يارب

----------


## فريد زيزو

> الدولار ين متوقع الارتداد من 95.30 لل 95.20 والله اعلم
> للمراقبه  
> من نقطة الارتداد شراء  
> والستوب نقطة الارتداد 
> والله الموفق

 
ابو مروان
انا دخلت الدولار ين مرة اخرة من هذا السعر
اضع الاستوب فين ؟والهدف 97.70؟

----------


## aljameel

بأذن الله مافيه خوف 
أستاذنكم دقائق باخذلي شور مصحصح 
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان انا دخلت الدولار ين مرة اخرة من هذا السعر  اضع الاستوب فين ؟والهدف 97.70؟

 تقصد 95.70 
ومن فوق قلنا من 95.30 لل 20 
ضع الستوب 95 
والله الموفق

----------


## mtaham

الاستوب المناسب لليورو والكيبل ايه

----------


## Millionaire

> ماذا يحدث للكيـــــــــــــبل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل ارتداد طبيعي ام حسابي سوف يغلق

 
ان شاء الله اخي ماتشوف خساره وهو المفروض انه طالع وربك كريم اصبر هذا السوق بده صبر ليوم الصبر كثرة الصفقات السريعه احيانا ترميك الى الهاوية . خلك مع الترند والله كريم ربي مايجيبلك خساره ياخوي والله بحزن لما اشوف انسان خسر . ادعو الله يا اخوان

----------


## toty

اخي بومروان
ماهي توصية الدولار ين؟؟ 
عذرا ما فهمت  هل الهدف  97.70   ولا  95.70

----------


## show me

> اخي بومروان
> ماهي توصية الدولار ين؟؟ 
> عذرا ما فهمت هل الهدف 97.70 ولا 95.70

  الهدف 97.70

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم

----------


## medo_medo

اخى الجميل بعت فى الدولار كندى و طلع بيا
يا ترى فى حاجه ناخدها انهارده

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل بعت فى الدولار كندى و طلع بيا
> يا ترى فى حاجه ناخدها انهارده

 بأذن الله نازل لهدفه

----------


## aljooore

وعليكم السلام

----------


## yasser35

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## mtaham

> السلام عليكم

  وعليكم السلام الاستوب المناسب لليورو والكيبل ايه يا أبو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> وعليكم السلام   الاستوب المناسب لليورو والكيبل ايه يا أبو مروان

 من 30 لل 50 نقطة 
او مايناسبك

----------


## Evanho

ابو مروان يا غالىايه رايك فى الدولار فرانك
اما مسوى عملة شراء على 1.1280 و عملت هدج على 1.0900
و فكيت الهدج عند 1.0675 
ايه رايك فى اتجاهه الان
و تنصحنى بايه ؟

----------


## fahed122

شباب  المجنون شكله سخن تمام الان 
من الصبح  صدع راسي  شغال طالع 30 نقطه  نازل 30 نقطه 
وجلس  اطقطق مع 
ويش الحل  متى ناوين  يقلعوو الى 158>>160  
وراهم وراهم  ما اسيبهم لين اتجن معهم

----------


## fahed122

> ابو مروان يا غالىايه رايك فى الدولار فرانك
> اما مسوى عملة شراء على 1.1280 و عملت هدج على 1.0900
> و فكيت الهدج عند 1.0675 
> ايه رايك فى اتجاهه الان
> و تنصحنى بايه ؟

 
ويش هو الهدج 
اشوفه عندي  بس معرف ايش  شغلته 
وعندي  مكتوب عكس  والعكس اعتقد يعكس العمليه

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان يا غالىايه رايك فى الدولار فرانك
> اما مسوى عملة شراء على 1.1280 و عملت هدج على 1.0900
> و فكيت الهدج عند 1.0675 
> ايه رايك فى اتجاهه الان
> و تنصحنى بايه ؟

 والله اعلم رايح لل 1.0560

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان يا غالىايه رايك فى الدولار فرانك
> اما مسوى عملة شراء على 1.1280 و عملت هدج على 1.0900
> و فكيت الهدج عند 1.0675 
> ايه رايك فى اتجاهه الان
> و تنصحنى بايه ؟

 اقولك ايش تعمل 
هو الان والله اعلم متوقع 1.0560 
بتراقب لو وصل للنقطة هذه لو واصل خليك فيه حتى تشوف بداء يرتد 
المهم من النقطة او نهاية النزول تفك البيع  
اتوقع بيرجع يصعد لل 600 او 620 بتراقبهم هل يواصل صعود لو واصل صعود بتراقبه 
مجرد مايرتد او يرتد من 620 تدخل مرة ثانيه بيع  
وذكرني اذا متواجد وبأذن الله بتفتك منه بربح 
والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

اشتغلو الكيبل واليورو 
بأذن الله لاهدافهم

----------


## yasser35

> ويش هو الهدج 
> اشوفه عندي  بس معرف ايش  شغلته 
> وعندي  مكتوب عكس  والعكس اعتقد يعكس العمليه

  عزوز وهدوج 
جوز اطفال توأم 
في حدا ما بعرف عزوز وهدوج
الله يسامحك   :18:   :18:   :18:   :Mad Argue:   :18:   :18:   :18:  
هدج : يعني تفتح صفقة معاكسة للصفقة الخسرانه بنفس الحجم
تعزيز : تعزز صفقاتك بصفقات مشابه بنفس الاتجاه ولكن من مستويات الماينوس للصفقة الاساس - شرط اتكون متأكد انه رح يرتد من الماينوس للموجب  :Good:  :Eh S(7):  :Good:  :Eh S(7):  :Good:  :Eh S(7): 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

الان ارجع واقول راقبو الدولار ين متوقع ينزل 95.30 لل 95 
منها متوقع يرتد ومنها ندخل شراء ضع الستوب بحدود 30 لل 20 نقطة من شراءك مجرد يرتفع  
تقدم الستوب لنقطة دخولك 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الان من دخل الكيبل والليورو دولار بنقدم الستوب لل 
الكيبل الستوب 1.6420 
اليورو الستوب 1.4210 
والله الموفق

----------


## fahed122

ماقولكم المجنون سخن  خلاص    
مبروووك مبرووووك لملاكه

----------


## ali_sii

السلام عليكم
ممكن استاذ الجميل يقولى اليورو دولار اتجاهه ايه صاعد ام نازل

----------


## show me

ماذا عن المجنون يابومروان هل ندخل شراء

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> ممكن استاذ الجميل يقولى اليورو دولار اتجاهه ايه صاعد ام نازل

 صاعد الله يهديك ماشفت التوصيه 
الهدف بأذن الله 1.4320

----------


## aljameel

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك الف مليون مبرووووووووووووووووك 
المجنون اليورو ين الكيبل اليورو دولار الدولار كندي 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## aljameel

هدف المجنون بأذن الله 160.40

----------


## aljameel

هدف اليورو ين بأذن الله 138

----------


## دموع السحاب

> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك الف مليون مبرووووووووووووووووك 
> المجنون اليورو ين الكيبل اليورو دولار الدولار كندي 
> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

  
ما شاء الله عليك أخي الجميل،
مجهود رائع ونظرات تحليلية ثاقبة. 
تابعت بعض صفقاتك الناجحة، وإن كنت لم أدخل بها. إن شاء الله معك في القادم. 
دمت موفقا. 
تحياتي.

----------


## show me

الله يطول عمرك أبو مروان
ويجعلها بميزان حسناتك
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## نائل

فووووووووووووووق عالي السحب  ،،،،،،،،،،،،  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ،،،،،،،،

----------


## fahed122

> راقب المجنون  
> عند 156.70 متو قع ارتداد 
> والله الموفق

    

> المجنون راقبوه الان متوقع ارتداد والله اعلم اذا يبي ينزل ممكن 156.70 اذا عنده نيت نزول 
> هو نزل لل 156.86 هل اكتفى الله اعلم  
> مايتفوت للمراقبه فيه بأذن الله 300 نقطة والله اعلم 
> السعر الحالي 157.30 
> والله الموفق

   
يا اخوان مايصير  بعد ماطار اكثر من 200نقطه  وينكم يم تكلم ابو مروااان  ويصايح  ويشد  شعره 
حرام عليكوو ماخليتوله  في رااسه ولا شعره

----------


## aljameel

> ما شاء الله عليك أخي الجميل،
> مجهود رائع ونظرات تحليلية ثاقبة. 
> تابعت بعض صفقاتك الناجحة، وإن كنت لم أدخل بها. إن شاء الله معك في القادم. 
> دمت موفقا. 
> تحياتي.

 هلا اخي حياك الله بين اخوانك

----------


## fahed122

باقي 100نقطه  يالمجنون هاتها وع الف سلامه والقلب دعيلك

----------


## aljooore

اللهم لك الحمد حمد كثيرا مبارك فيه

----------


## aljameel

> يا اخوان مايصير بعد ماطار اكثر من 200نقطه وينكم يم تكلم ابو مروااان ويصايح ويشد شعره 
> حرام عليكوو ماخليتوله في رااسه ولا شعره

 الله ينور عليك فعلا بردت قلبي 
الان الي داخل من تحت معه مايقارب 200 نقطة واضع رجل على رجل وينتظر الهدف كمان 200 
الان بيجي واحد بيقول ادخل بعد ماريتفع 200 نقططة ولو نزل فيه 50 نقطة يصيح ابومروان نزل ايش اسوي 
والاجابة معروفه

----------


## aljameel

> الله يطول عمرك أبو مروان
> ويجعلها بميزان حسناتك
> اللهم لك الحمد والشكر

 جزاك الله خير 
وتستاهل كل خير

----------


## aBoRaMa

يا شباب لو سمحتوا  
اللي عنده صفحة التوصيات على المجنون والدولار ين واليورو ين يرفعها

----------


## aljameel

> باقي 100نقطه يالمجنون هاتها وع الف سلامه والقلب دعيلك

 ازعل منك شو 100 نقطة باقي 200 نقطة 
هدفنا بأذن الله 160.40 
لا وابشرك بعد الهدف فيه خير والله اعلم

----------


## yasser35

الحمد لله
مبروك يا شباب 
ما شاء الله - ان شاء الله بتضل البسمة على وجوهكم الى يوم الدين تستاهلون
وما تنسوا تشكروا الله الرازق الساتر الكريم الحليم
الحمد لله ما طلعت الشمس ومل غربت

----------


## medo_medo

انا اشتريت معاك المجنون بس متأخر شوية هل انتظر 200 نقطه ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله
> مبروك يا شباب 
> ما شاء الله - ان شاء الله بتضل البسمة على وجوهكم الى يوم الدين تستاهلون
> وما تنسوا تشكروا الله الرازق الساتر الكريم الحليم
> الحمد لله ما طلعت الشمس ومل غربت

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر على نعمك التي انعمت بها على عبادك

----------


## fahed122

> ازعل منك شو 100 نقطة باقي 200 نقطة 
> هدفنا بأذن الله 160.40 
> لا وابشرك بعد الهدف فيه خير والله اعلم

  
تقوله    
لا اجل  اليوم عشاي مندي

----------


## fahed122

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _والمجنون نراقبه عند 157.70 او 157 متوقع الارتداد من احدهم   والله اعلم  عند الارتداد شراءء  والهدف بأذن الله نحدده فيما بعد  الستوب كالعادة نقطة الارتداد   والله الموفق_  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  صباح الخير  الحمد لله وصل لل 157.71 وارتد منها كماتوقعت  الان الستوب 157.70  الاهداف بأذن الله  160  وله هدف اخر بس نصل للهدف الاول بأذن الله نحدده  والله الموفق  
> =========================== 
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _اليورو ين للمرافبه عند 136.30 تقريبا متوقع يرتد منها    المهم شراءءءءءءءءءءء لو ارتد  نفس الاستوب والهدف هدفنا بأذن الله 38.70   والله الموفق_ نزل لل 135.89 وارتد الحمد لله  الان الستوب 135.88  الاهداف بأذن الله  138  138.70  والله الموفق  
> ===========================  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي  96.34  والله اعلم  متوقع نزول لل 95.85 ويرتد منها  من الارتداد ندخل شراءءءء  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  الهدف بأذن الله  97.25  نراقب 97.30 لو اخترقها بأذن الله هدفنا الثاني 98.70  والله الموفق   ==========================  الكيبل والله اعلم متوقع يصعد بأذن الله 1.6540  السعر الحالي 1.6448   من اراد الدخول يضع ستوب مناسب له او 1.6410  والله الموفق  الستوب تقريبا 40 نقطة  والربح 100 بأذن الله وتوفيقه

  هذي التوصيات الصباح اليوم  للمشاهد  للي ماشرااا  يتفرج

----------


## aBoRaMa

> تقوله   
> لا اجل اليوم عشاي مندي

  
يا حبك للمندي 
لك يومين تسولف عنه،،،، الظاهر انك تحلم فيه بعد  :Big Grin:

----------


## سـاحر

والله استاذ جميل اني اخاف من المجنون ولذا لاادخله رغم ثقتي الكبيرة في توصياتك وشكرا على توصية الكيبل جنينا ارباحنا عند 530  بـ 86 نقطة ربح

----------


## fahed122

> يا حبك للمندي 
> لك يومين تسولف عنه،،،، الظاهر انك تحلم فيه بعد

  
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  
اثريك تراقبني  
شكلي جوعتك     :18:  مندي  او حنيذ   :Ongue:

----------


## بسيم محمد

والله يا فهد أنا شريت وصادني ستوب لوس 1.6410 .

----------


## aBoRaMa

> هذي التوصيات الصباح اليوم للمشاهد للي ماشرااا يتفرج

  
ليش حرق الاعصاب يا فاهد :No3: ،،،، هذي ارزاق مقسمة والمفروض تقول،،، واللي ماشرى الله يعوضه باخير منها :Ongue:

----------


## aBoRaMa

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  
> اثريك تراقبني  
> شكلي جوعتك     مندي او حنيذ

 صار لي سنة يا فاهد لامندي ولا حنيذ ولا اي نوع من مأكولاتنا اللي نحبها،،، ذبحتنا الغربة وانا اخوك

----------


## aljameel

> انا اشتريت معاك المجنون بس متأخر شوية هل انتظر 200 نقطه ان شاء الله

 ضع ستوب لك مناسب وتوكل على الله

----------


## aljameel

> هذي التوصيات الصباح اليوم للمشاهد للي ماشرااا يتفرج

 لا فيه بعدها توصيا ت قبل ساعتين

----------


## aBoRaMa

ابو مروان  
ما تشوف ان المجنون ممكن يروح الى 163

----------


## aljameel

هدف اليورو ين بأذن الله 
138 
138.70 
والله الموفق

----------


## fahed122

> ليش حرق الاعصاب يا فاهد،،،، هذي ارزاق مقسمة والمفروض تقول،،، واللي ماشرى الله يعوضه باخير منها

 
والله انك  صادق  صادني الرجال :Boxing:    
الخير  جاي  ياشباااااب    لا تخافو  اغلرزاق هو الله   
بأذن الله  بأذن الله  الكل  راح  يضاعف رصيده1000%  وزود  
بس  الطريق طويل   وبدايه الطريق خطوه    
بس على فكره  كيف عرف اسمي  صح

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان  
> ما تشوف ان المجنون ممكن يروح الى 163

 خايف اقولها على شان مااحد ينتظر هذا الرقم 
لا شايف هدف بحدود 165 
متى الله اعلم

----------


## aBoRaMa

> والله انك صادق صادني الرجال   
> الخير جاي ياشباااااب لا تخافو اغلرزاق هو الله   
> بأذن الله بأذن الله الكل راح يضاعف رصيده1000% وزود  
> بس الطريق طويل وبدايه الطريق خطوه    
> بس على فكره كيف عرف اسمي صح

 لأني بدوي مثلك يا بدوي خخخخخخ

----------


## aljameel

فهد انا معزوم على المندي

----------


## fahed122

> لأني بدوي مثلك يا بدوي خخخخخخ

  
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  
بدو   ضاعو في البرصه     
الله يحفظ       
ومبرووووك المجنون الان هو 159باقيله شعره

----------


## aljooore

.............  
يالله باقي على الحلو تكه

----------


## aljameel

الحمد الله اليورو ين كنت خائف من نقطة 137.30  من امس وانا اقول هذه النقطة هي الفاصل ليواصل صعود لل 144  وارتد من قبلها جننا فيها امس الان باي 137.30  الحمد لله وصل لها وتعداها  الان بنفكر بأذن الله ب 144 وخاصة لو اغلقنا اليوم فوقها 137.30  مجرد يغلق اليوم فوقها فكرو ب 144 بأذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> .............  
> يالله باقي على الحلو تكه

 باقي ليلك طويل شكلي بكبر الهدف

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان نخلي الكيبل والا نغلقه على 550

----------


## aljooore

اقصد الكيبل اغلقت نص ددقودي وبانتظار الاوامر

----------


## mmhosny

ربنا لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك و عظيم سلطانك.... 
ابو مروان...مش عارف اقولك ايه...ربنا يكرمك و ايانا الفردوس الأعلي....اميييييييييييييييييين

----------


## aBoRaMa

> الحمد الله اليورو ين كنت خائف من نقطة 137.30   من امس وانا اقول هذه النقطة هي الفاصل ليواصل صعود لل 144  وارتد من قبلها جننا فيها امس الان باي 137.30  الحمد لله وصل لها وتعداها  الان بنفكر بأذن الله ب 144 وخاصة لو اغلقنا اليوم فوقها 137.30  مجرد يغلق اليوم فوقها فكرو ب 144 بأذن الله   والله الموفق

  
طيب هل هذا يعني ان نشتري عقود اضافية اذا اغلق اليوم فوق الرقم،،، انا بصراحة مادخلت في اليورو ين الا بعقدين

----------


## aljooore

> طيب هل هذا يعني ان نشتري عقود اضافية اذا اغلق اليوم فوق الرقم،،، انا بصراحة مادخلت في اليورو ين الا بعقدين

   انا عقد وميني كمان

----------


## aljameel

> اقصد الكيبل اغلقت نص ددقودي وبانتظار الاوامر

 بعد الهدف والله اعلم فيه كم نقطة لا للتوفير

----------


## aljooore

> باقي ليلك طويل شكلي بكبر الهدف

   انا ياحبي لجني الارباح  
بس خبرلانا قبل لا نسكر من الفرح

----------


## aBoRaMa

> صيد الكاميرا

   
اتمنى انكم دخبتوا مع صيد الكاميرا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/1188827-9940-post.html 
من وقت ماقلت لكم عنه اعطى 100 نقطة ثانية  
ربي لك الحمد

----------


## aljameel

للامانه راقبو الكيبل والمجنون واليورو دولار واليورو ين 
بعد مايوصلو اهدافهم بأذن الله راقبوهم اتوقع بعد الاهداف فيه اهداف 
المهم بما انهم بيعطو خير وبركة

----------


## aljameel

> ربنا لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك و عظيم سلطانك.... 
> ابو مروان...مش عارف اقولك ايه...ربنا يكرمك و ايانا الفردوس الأعلي....اميييييييييييييييييين

  
جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljooore

> بعد الهدف والله اعلم فيه كم نقطة لا للتوفير

   لا للتوفير يعني ايش

----------


## aljameel

> طيب هل هذا يعني ان نشتري عقود اضافية اذا اغلق اليوم فوق الرقم،،، انا بصراحة مادخلت في اليورو ين الا بعقدين

 لا تستعجل خلينا الان بالهدف لو واصل بنراقب

----------


## aBoRaMa

> انا ياحبي لجني الارباح  
> بس خبرلانا قبل لا نسكر من الفرح

  
لاتندمين ابد ابد 
السوق ماهو طاير ،،، احفظوا الكلمة زين،،، والفرص ماتنتهي  :Drive1:

----------


## saud33

ابو مروان وصلتك الرساله على الخاص ؟؟

----------


## aBoRaMa

> لا للتوفير يعني ايش

  
يعني بيعصرهم لاخر نقطة مثلك لما تعصرين الليمونة خخخخخ لاخر قطرة

----------


## aljooore

على هالوقت ادعولك دعوه بظهر الغيب

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان وصلتك الرساله على الخاص ؟؟

  
لا ماوصلني  
انا كنت مقفل الرسائل 
اليوم فتحتها

----------


## aljooore

> يعني بيعصرهم لاخر نقطة مثلك لما تعصرين الليمونة خخخخخ لاخر قطرة

  
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :Good:  هذا المطلوب

----------


## alaapl2002

والله يا ابو مروان انك انسان تستاهل كل خير
وربنا يجزيك كل خير على مساعدتك لنا
ما شاء الله عليك

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل وصل الهدف الحمد لله 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
للامانه شايف فيه بعد الهدف كم نقطة من اراد يواصل يراقب 
والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

ابو راما ارفع التوصية الي باسمك خلي الناس تستفيدك 
ولا مسكر عليها لوحدك ماتبي احد معك

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان شفيه المجنون والييورو ين بركنو

----------


## saud33

المجنون الهدف على ماهو عليه ابو مروان  ؟

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار الحمد لله وصل للهدف وسامحونا ب 6 نقاط 
هو بيجيبها واكثر بكثير ولاكن لمن اراد يجني هو له حريت الخيار 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## aBoRaMa

وش السالفة،،،، العزم ارتخى

----------


## medo_medo

المجنون نزل تانى هل هيواصل الصعود

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان شفيه المجنون والييورو ين بركنو

 كبري المخدة للاهداف بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون الهدف على ماهو عليه ابو مروان ؟

 بأذن الله 160.40 
ومتوقع يواصل بعد الهدف والله اعلم

----------


## saud33

بارك الله فيك  وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون نزل تانى هل هيواصل الصعود

 بيواصل بأذن الله 
وغصب عنه مو بكيفه بأذن الله بشوف 160 وفوق

----------


## aBoRaMa

> ابو راما ارفع التوصية الي باسمك خلي الناس تستفيدك 
> ولا مسكر عليها لوحدك ماتبي احد معك

  
والله توني رافعها قبل،،، يمكن في الصفحة اللي قبل ،،، لكن الشباب ماعندهم ثقة فيني :Big Grin:   
عشان كذا ،،،، اقتبست كلامك انت لما ايدتني في التوصية،،،، يمكن يرزقهم الله  
وعلى فكرة من وقت كتابتي لها الى الان اعطت 100 نقطة    

> _وهذه توصية هدية من ابوراما_   _انا بدعمها_   _الدولار كندي_  _السعر الحالي_  _1.0830_  _والله اعلم سيذهب بأذن الله 1.06580_  _هو مشواره طويل والله اعلم يكفينا الهدف_  _الستوب 1.0970 او ضعو الاستوب المناسب لكم وتوكلو على الله_  _والله الموفق_

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم عندي مشوار 
 ضروري  وبرجع لكم
ولنا لقاء بأذن الله  
لاخوف من المجنون واليورو ين كبرو المخدة 
بأذن الله لاهدافهم

----------


## ماف

ابو مروان رايك بالدولار ين ندخل شراء  ولا نصبر ينزل قريب من 95.30

----------


## aljameel

واليورو دولار لو نزل عند 1.4250 تقريبا وارتد وراه مشوار ثاني فوق 300 والله اعلم 
للمراقبة

----------


## هامان

حياك الله اخى الجميل 
فيه فرصة على الباوند فرنك حبيت اشاركك فيها للفايدة العلمية والمادية
ده الباوند فرنك كسر مثلث على الديلى وبيعيد اختباره لو اغلق بانعكاسيه يتم الدخول مباشرة ولا نستنى ؟
طيب والهدف الاولى كام؟
معليش هتعبك معايا

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان رايك بالدولار ين  ندخل شراء  ولا نصبر ينزل قريب من 95.30

  
هو نزل لل 95.32 وارتد منها  
هل يرجع لها الله اعلم 
اتوقع مابيرجع لها توقع ممكن لو نزل تحت 95.60 او 55 ممكن يرجع لها والله اعلم

----------


## dany123456

اشتريت المجنون الأن وهل أضع ستوب

----------


## aljameel

> حياك الله اخى الجميل 
> فيه فرصة على الباوند فرنك حبيت اشاركك فيها للفايدة العلمية والمادية
> ده الباوند فرنك كسر مثلث على الديلى وبيعيد اختباره لو اغلق بانعكاسيه يتم الدخول مباشرة ولا نستنى ؟
> طيب والهدف الاولى كام؟
> معليش هتعبك معايا

 مشكور ياهامان   واعتبروها توصية لمن يريد يدخل انا من قبل وصيت عليه والان ارجع واكرر وماقصر اخينا هامان  السعر الحالي 1.7550  الهدف بأذن الله 1.7700  الستوب 1.7450  والله الموفق

----------


## هامان

> مشكور ياهامان   واعتبروها توصية لمن يريد يدخل انا من قبل وصيت عليه والان ارجع واكرر وماقصر اخينا هامان  السعر الحالي 1.7550  الهدف بأذن الله 1.7700  الستوب 1.7450  والله الموفق

 جزاك الله خيرا اخى  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## dany123456

اشتريت المجنون الأن وهل أضع ستوب

----------


## rare43

اخي الجميــــــــــــل اذا لا زلت موجود هل تنصح اشتري المجنون الان .... لاني مادخلت التوصيه اللى قبل .. ؟؟!!!

----------


## show me

هذي هي عادات المجنون يجننا بطلوعه
ويجننا بنزوله

----------


## aBoRaMa

وين الجوووري  
شفتي انك اكثر وحدة مبسوطة الان،،،، جنيتي ارباحك وممكن تاخذين من تحت والباقين يتفرجون

----------


## khaledellord

ابو مروان  اعزز في المجنون علما باني سالب 100 فيه؟؟ ولا مش هيطلع

----------


## fahed122

الان اشوف ان المجنون في منطقه ارتداديه بأذن الله  
يارب تصدق هذي الموجه    
يارب

----------


## القناص الفرنسي

تم العمل بالتوصية شكرا في انتظار الهدف

----------


## show me

> الان اشوف ان المجنون في منطقه ارتداديه بأذن الله  
> يارب تصدق هذي الموجه   
> يارب

 للهدف أن شاء الله

----------


## khaledellord

> للهدف أن شاء الله

 امــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــين يارب علشان كده هنتشرد لو مرتديش

----------


## aBoRaMa

الظاهر الانفجار قررررب،،،، لكن الله يستر فوق والا تحت،،،، انا بدأت اشوف حركة ابجابية

----------


## fahed122

يارب   
تكون الايجابيه  
يااارب

----------


## lionofegypt2020

يارب الانفجار يكون ايجابى يااااارب
وطلوووع

----------


## aljooore

> وين الجوووري  
> شفتي انك اكثر وحدة مبسوطة الان،،،، جنيتي ارباحك وممكن تاخذين من تحت والباقين يتفرجون

  
هلا اي والله جنيت الباوند بس غيره لسا في الهوى سوى غير صفقة الدولار ين تبع امس مدري اول امس لشا فيها 
ضميت اليوم عقد باوند فرنك ودولار كندي

----------


## fahed122

دعس المجنون  عساه مايوقف الا عند 200  
يااارب 
يااارب  
بس اهم شي ان مافيه امن طرق  يكفشه سرعه

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
خايفين ليش بأذن الله للاهداف

----------


## aBoRaMa

> هلا اي والله جنيت الباوند بس غيره لسا في الهوى سوى غير صفقة الدولار ين تبع امس مدري اول امس لشا فيها 
> ضميت اليوم عقد باوند فرنك ودولار كندي

  
الله كريم  
بس ترى الدولار كندي يمكن يطووووووووول،،، حركته بطيئة جداً والظاهر مافيه سيولة ،،،،،،،،انا شريت فيه وبنسااااااه

----------


## نائل

الباوند هو سر كل العملات ،،،
بطلوعه يجر معه المجنون و أعوانه و بنزوله يطيحوا الباقيين ،،، 
((اللهم يسر ولا تعسر ))

----------


## aljameel

وهذه فرصة والله اعلم بالرغم اني قلت لكم راقبوه عند 4250 هو وصل 260 
اليورو دولار 
السعر الحالي 
1.4289 
الستوب 
1.4260 
الهدف بأذن الله 
1.4340 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم لا وصل 158.90 ماتمسكوه

----------


## khaledellord

> المجنون والله اعلم لا وصل 158.90 ماتمسكوه

  يعني ايه ماتمسكو يعني لا نخرج من الصفقه

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  الكيبل له هدف بأذن الله  1.6650 تقريبا + -   المهم فوق 1.6500 راقبوه  ومحاولة اقتناصة لو نزل  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> يعني ايه ماتمسكو يعني لا نخرج من الصفقه

 خليك فيه بأذن الله الليلة وبكره كل الشغل فوق 160 المجال مفتوح له لل 165 
والله اعلم

----------


## fahed122

يا هلا وغل بالجميل   
وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة

----------


## aljameel

شوفو والله اعلم  المجنون اختراق 159.30 المجال مفتوح له لل 165  اليورو ين اختراق 137.40 هو اختراقها اليوم  المجال مفتوح له لل 144  والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

> والله اعلم   الكيبل له هدف بأذن الله  1.6650 تقريبا + -   المهم فوق 1.6500 راقبوه  ومحاولة اقتناصة لو نزل   والله الموفق

  
الكيبل ممكن ينول الى 6466،،،، شوف فيه دبل توب على فريم 5 دقائق

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  الفرنك ين بأذن الله اهدافه  91  92  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل ممكن ينول الى 6466،،،، شوف فيه دبل توب على فريم 5 دقائق

 الكيبل مروح فوووق والله اعلم 
الدبل توب الي بتقول عليه  والله اعلم مشكوك فيه

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> شوفو والله اعلم  المجنون اختراق 159.30 المجال مفتوح له لل 165  والله الموفق

   يا مسهل الاحوال يارب العالمين

----------


## نائل

> الكيبل مروح فوووق والله اعلم 
> الدبل توب الي بتقول عليه  والله اعلم مشكوك فيه

  
شو مشكوك فيه ،،، شو صاحبنا مزور توقيع  :Ongue:

----------


## fahed122

الان المجنون يا يثبت فوق 158.90 
ويقفل باقي النص ساعه  فوقها 
ولا  بيجننا معه

----------


## الكنق

> الكيبل مروح فوووق والله اعلم 
> الدبل توب الي بتقول عليه والله اعلم مشكوك فيه

  الكيبل ماهو رمزه

----------


## fahed122

يابو مرواااان الحق  الحق   
شوف الشكل على المجنون  فريم النص ساعه  
دوبي شفته   
كوووووووووب  وعرووووووه

----------


## fahed122

> الكيبل ماهو رمزه

 GBP/USD

----------


## aljooore

> شوفو والله اعلم  المجنون اختراق 159.30 المجال مفتوح له لل 165  اليورو ين اختراق 137.40 هو اختراقها اليوم المجال مفتوح له لل 144   والله الموفق

  
هل هذا مشروط بالاختراق اليوم

----------


## الكنق

> GBP/USD

  هذا مايقال له الباوند

----------


## aporno

> والله اعلم  الفرنك ين بأذن الله اهدافه  91  92   والله الموفق

   كم الاستوب لو شرينا الان ب 90.37

----------


## aBoRaMa

> الكيبل مروح فوووق والله اعلم 
> الدبل توب الي بتقول عليه والله اعلم مشكوك فيه

  
انت ادرى ،،، انا توي صغيرون في بحر النماذج والتحليل  :016:

----------


## aljameel

> يابو مرواااان الحق الحق   
> شوف الشكل على المجنون فريم النص ساعه  
> دوبي شفته   
> كوووووووووب وعرووووووه

 عطنا الشارت 
وعلي اي فريم

----------


## aljameel

> هل هذا مشروط بالاختراق اليوم

  
 مخترق مخترق لا محاله بس للاطمئنان  
مروح فوق بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> كم الاستوب لو شرينا الان ب 90.37

 الستوب 90

----------


## سـاحر

كم ستوب المجنون

----------


## aljameel

> انت ادرى ،،، انا توي صغيرون في بحر النماذج والتحليل

 لا أستاذ ياعم بس لاتعتمد على فريم 5  دقائق خليك ساعة وفوق

----------


## aljameel

> كم ستوب المجنون

 ضع الستوب 158 او الي يناسبك والله اعلم

----------


## fahed122

المعذره يابو موران  كان فيه كتف ضايع   
ههههههههههههههههههههه  
طلع راس وكتفين مقلووب     
استودعكم الله بروووح الصلاة

----------


## بوغدير

> يابو مرواااان الحق  الحق   
> شوف الشكل على المجنون  فريم النص ساعه  
> دوبي شفته   
> كوووووووووب  وعرووووووه

 
السلام عليكم ومساكم الله بالخير 
اول شي انا قاطع عن المنتدى من فتره لظروف خاصه وللأمانه اشتقت لكم واشتقت  
للموضوع 
وبعد عودتي هذي اول مشاركه بموضوع اخونا بو مروان الله يعطيه الصحه والعافيه 
واخوي فهد بصراحه نموذج ما انتبهت عليه مع اني عيوني طلعت على شارت النص  
ساعه 
لأن عندي مذا ترند قاده الشموع تلعب عليهم  :Regular Smile:  
وجزاك الله خير على التنبيه 
ان شاء الله الغلبه للثيران هاليومين 
احترامي وتقديري

----------


## سـاحر

> كم الاستوب لو شرينا الان ب 90.37

 تم الدخول على الفرنك ين والى اهدافه باذنه تعالى عطه بكس يالجميل وصله الى 91 بسرعة مثل ماعملت مع اليورو ين

----------


## show me

الدولار كندي شكله مطول على هدفه
مو هيك أبو راما

----------


## aBoRaMa

> الدولار كندي شكله مطول على هدفه
> مو هيك أبو راما

  
انا داخل فيه من يوم الثلاثاء الفجر،،، والى الان ماعطاني الا 150 نقطة تقريباً،،، لكن الهدف يستاهل انك تصبر،،، انا اشوف له هدف غير اللي قاله ابو مروان ولكن راح اكون حذر  
انت اشتر فيه وانساه للهدف

----------


## بحريني88

هلا والله بو مروان كييف حالك ؟؟ وكيف حالكم يا شباب 
انه توني واصل من الجامعه 
بشرو شلون الربح اليوم ؟؟ ان شاء الله خير ؟ 
يالجميل في توصيات من عندك اقدر ادخل فيهه ان شاء الله ؟؟

----------


## show me

طلعت من المجنون بخمسين نقطة بعد طلوع الرووح
أبو مروان مارأيك شراء الدولار ين الآن

----------


## aljameel

> هلا والله بو مروان كييف حالك ؟؟ وكيف حالكم يا شباب 
> انه توني واصل من الجامعه 
> بشرو شلون الربح اليوم ؟؟ ان شاء الله خير ؟ 
> يالجميل في توصيات من عندك اقدر ادخل فيهه ان شاء الله ؟؟

 ادخل بالمجنون 
الستوب 158 
الهدف بأذن الله 160.40 
اختار النقطة التي تنايبك وادخل 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> طلعت من المجنون بخمسين نقطة بعد طلوع الرووح
> أبو مروان مارأيك شراء الدولار ين الآن

 وهي توصية للجميع  لا ما انصح من السعر الحالي  حتى الي داخلين فيه يبو يجنو ربحهم يجنو  افضل نقطة دخول هي والله اعلم 95لل94.80  لو نزل للسعر المتوقع يتم الشراء  الستوب  94.40  والله الموفق

----------


## بحريني88

> ادخل بالمجنون 
> الستوب 158 
> الهدف بأذن الله 160.40 
> اختار النقطة التي تنايبك وادخل 
> والله الموفق

 دامك نصحتني فيه  
بأذن الله راح ادخله  
وان شاء الله نعوض الستوبات اللي ضربت معااي امس  :Big Grin:

----------


## show me

شكرا لك أخ أبو مروان

----------


## khaledellord

بو مروان نشكرك علي تعبك وتواصلك معانا علي طول بس عندي سؤال المجنون بقاله تقريبا اكتر من ساعه في حدود158.78 ياتري ايه السبب وهل لو اخترق هذه النقطه هنشوف الهدف اليوم ولا ممكن الهدف هيكون مستمر لغدا واشكرك علي تعبك ومجهودك واكيد دعواتي بتوصل

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان نشكرك علي تعبك وتواصلك معانا علي طول بس عندي سؤال المجنون بقاله تقريبا اكتر من ساعه في حدود158.78 ياتري ايه السبب وهل لو اخترق هذه النقطه هنشوف الهدف اليوم ولا ممكن الهدف هيكون مستمر لغدا واشكرك علي تعبك ومجهودك واكيد دعواتي بتوصل

 النقطة مالها تاثير 
السوق بطئي بالوقت هذا غالبا اتوقع الهدف اليوم والله اعلم

----------


## aljooore

> ادخل بالمجنون 
> الستوب 158 
> الهدف بأذن الله 160.40 
> اختار النقطة التي تنايبك وادخل 
> والله الموفق

  
بو مروان يعني نحط 160و40 هدف والا اتركه بدون هدف عشان نلاحق الارباح

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي بخصوص الدولار كندي 
الحمدلله لي حد الان ربحان فيهه  
مافي تغيير ؟؟ بأذن الله الى الهدف 0680 ؟

----------


## aljameel

> وهي توصية للجميع  لا ما انصح من السعر الحالي  حتى الي داخلين فيه يبو يجنو ربحهم يجنو  افضل نقطة دخول هي والله اعلم 95لل94.80  لو نزل للسعر المتوقع يتم الشراء  الستوب  94.40   والله الموفق

   راقبو النقطة 95.60 فوقها ممكن يصعد اذا كسرها كما ذكرت بالتوصية  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان يعني نحط 160و40 هدف والا اتركه بدون هدف عشان نلاحق الارباح

 افضل شي نراقب

----------


## احمد حمدى عيد

انا شارى فى اليورو دولار يا جماعه هل اجنى الأرباح الأن ولا اصبر ؟

----------


## aljameel

الصلاة عن اذنكم

----------


## بسيم محمد

أبو مروان
هل تنصح بالخروج من الشراء على سعر مناسب أم الإحتفاظ بالشراء لسعر 1.6640 ؟

----------


## aljooore

> راقبو النقطة 95.60 فوقها ممكن يصعد اذا كسرها كما ذكرت بالتوصية   والله اعلم

 بو مروان انا عقودي من امس 94.71 
هل غاغلقها لانك ذكرت اللي عنده عقود يجني

----------


## fahed122

> المعذره يابو موران  كان فيه كتف ضايع   
> ههههههههههههههههههههه  
> طلع راس وكتفين مقلووب     
> استودعكم الله بروووح الصلاة

  
يابو مروان  شفت الشكل 
 على فاصل نص ساعه  
وكمان وااااضح جداً على السااااعة   
نموذج رووعه

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ابو مروان انا شايف المجنون بيرجع تانى
ايه النقط ال ممكن يحصل ارتداد منها لاعلى او لاسفل
بالنسبة للشارت ال اودامك وشكرا ليك يا غالى

----------


## medo_medo

المجنون رد تانى ممكن نشترى و لا الصبر على الشراء

----------


## abo saqer

الاخ ابو مروان ارسلت لك رساله على الخاص ممكن تطالعها اذا تكرمت على

----------


## khaledellord

> ابو مروان انا شايف المجنون بيرجع تانى
> ايه النقط ال ممكن يحصل ارتداد منها لاعلى او لاسفل
> بالنسبة للشارت ال اودامك وشكرا ليك يا غالى

  ان شاء الله الي الهدف يــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب

----------


## fahed122

الان ان شاء الله تكون موجه تستهدف القمه 
بس نخترق158.60 
يارب  نخترقهااا

----------


## aljooore

> الاخ ابو مروان ارسلت لك رساله على الخاص ممكن تطالعها اذا تكرمت على

   الررساله جاتني بالغلط

----------


## abo saqer

> الررساله جاتني بالغلط

  سامحيني ياختي الواحد بطل مركز

----------


## fahed122

مازالت المحاولات جاري  لفك الحصار على المجنون

----------


## fahed122

يارب    
قرب الاختراق  والافراج عن المجنون

----------


## بحريني88

بو مروان  
طمني على المجنون ؟؟

----------


## fahed122

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك  الف الف مبروووك 
الكيبل حقق1.6000

----------


## fahed122

> بو مروان  
> طمني على المجنون ؟؟

 
حط في بطنك بطيخه صيفي 
مع مندي  
وان شاء الله الي الهدف الي قاله ابو مروان160.40  
وكمان الهدف الثاني 165  
يارب  قريب يكووون  ياااارب  
وابشرك اخترق الان

----------


## بحريني88

الله يبشرك بالخير 
وان شاء الله ناطرين الهدف بأذن الله

----------


## نائل

الى الأمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام سر  ،،،، 
فوووووووووووووووق عالي السحب ،،، 
شباب استعدوا و اربطوا حزام الأمان ترى يمكن تحصل حوادث في الطريق ،، ،،

----------


## بحريني88

والله كنت باغلق الصفقه مادري شلون متخوف انه يطب مره وحده  
بس انتو قاعدين تحمسوني ... وان شاء الله اذا احد متأكد يخبرنه

----------


## نائل

> والله كنت باغلق الصفقه مادري شلون متخوف انه يطب مره وحده  
> بس انتو قاعدين تحمسوني ... وان شاء الله اذا احد متأكد يخبرنه

 
لا تخاف ،، المجنون رح يعطيك على قدر نيتك ،، 
اذا نيتك بيضاء أبشر و اذا نيتك مش ولا بد كمان أبشر ههههههههه( على أساس انه مجنون ) 
اول يوم اشعر بأني تاجر عملات ( اليوم دبلت المحفظة ) 
ان شاء الله خير ،،

----------


## aljooore

> لا تخاف ،، المجنون رح يعطيك على قدر نيتك ،، 
> اذا نيتك بيضاء أبشر و اذا نيتك مش ولا بد كمان أبشر ههههههههه( على أساس انه مجنون ) 
> اول يوم اشعر بأني تاجر عملات ( اليوم دبلت المحفظة ) 
> ان شاء الله خير ،،

   
مشاء الله  
نصيخه اسحب راس المال

----------


## aljooore

حد يشوفلي عنده  الدولار ين كم ستوبه 
قفلت بروح انام وابي احط استوبات تحسب للزلازل

----------


## yasser35

> أبو مروان
> هل تنصح بالخروج من الشراء على سعر مناسب أم الإحتفاظ بالشراء لسعر 1.6640 ؟

  _heeeeeey maaaaan how are you man   . . . . .  i miss_ _you_ ___. you___ *تحيات خاصة    *

----------


## aljooore

> حد يشوفلي عنده الدولار ين كم ستوبه 
> قفلت بروح انام وابي احط استوبات تحسب للزلازل

  
اليورو ين سوري

----------


## نائل

> ما شاء الله  
> نصيخه اسحب راس المال

 
ان شاء الله ،،،
بس انا مخطط يطلع شوي عشان اشتغل على راحتي ،، و بعدين ننقله على الفيزا كارد

----------


## fahed122

> حد يشوفلي عنده  الدولار ين كم ستوبه 
> قفلت بروح انام وابي احط استوبات تحسب للزلازل

   

> هو نزل لل 95.32 وارتد منها  
> هل يرجع لها الله اعلم 
> اتوقع مابيرجع لها توقع ممكن لو نزل تحت 95.60 او 55 ممكن يرجع لها والله اعلم

 للمشاهده

----------


## fahed122

> الحمد الله اليورو ين كنت خائف من نقطة 137.30  من امس وانا اقول هذه النقطة هي الفاصل ليواصل صعود لل 144  وارتد من قبلها جننا فيها امس الان باي 137.30  الحمد لله وصل لها وتعداها  الان بنفكر بأذن الله ب 144 وخاصة لو اغلقنا اليوم فوقها 137.30  مجرد يغلق اليوم فوقها فكرو ب 144 بأذن الله  والله الموفق

  للمشاهده

----------


## fahed122

شارتات اعجبتني 
وخوفتني 
لكني متفائل ان شاء الله   
استمتعوووو   
علم وساريه ايجابي  العلم على شكل مثلث ان شاء الله يخترق  يااارب    
مهذا نفس السابق  بس على الساعه   
وهذا  مثلث متماثل  ان شاء الله يخترق  فاصل زمني ربع ساعه  
اهم شي  اغلااقات الفتره الزمنيه

----------


## بحريني88

شباب حد يطمنه على المجنون و الدولار كندي

----------


## سـاحر

> الستوب 90

 ضرب عندنا لستوب على الفرنك ين الله يعوضنا ان شاء الله ياابومروان :Angry Smile:

----------


## بسيم محمد

> _heeeeeey maaaaan_  _how are you man . . . . . i miss_ _you_ ___. you_ *تحيات خاصة* *  *

 والله يا ياسر المنتديات من غير مشاركتك تحس إنها ناقصة شيء مهم جدا .

----------


## سـاحر

والله العالم راح يضرب ستوب المجنون اشوفه متلهف على النزلة الله يستر ويعوضنا خير وهو على 158

----------


## سـاحر

90% لستوب راح يضرب وش هاليوم هالاسود كل اللي ربحناه اليوم بنخسره في هالمجنون

----------


## ابو راجي

lممكن اعرف شباب شو توصية المجنون

----------


## del

مافي نحس ان شاء الله بس خل عندك استراتيجيه اكيد لا قابلت السوق يوميا انك بتربح وبتخسر بس لو تكون عند قناعه بربح معدل اسبوعي  فراح يتغير  الوضع

----------


## سـاحر

الحمدلله على كل حال نضرب لستوب كما اخبرتكم

----------


## khaledellord

طيب يا جماعه لو بورصه اليابان فتحت هتأثر بالايجاب ولا بالسلب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## khaledellord

> الحمدلله على كل حال نضرب لستوب كما اخبرتكم

 هو المفروض نعمل استوب انا معملتش استوب وخسران نص حسابي اطلع من الصفقه ولا استني؟؟؟

----------


## khaledellord

الرجاء افيدنوني انا مش عارف اعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## khaledellord

ربي اني لا اسألك رد القضاء ولكني اسألك اللطف فيه

----------


## سـاحر

> الرجاء افيدنوني انا مش عارف اعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

  انت تعتبر مغامر بسبب عدم وضعك لستوب ممكن تطلع وممكن يصفر حسابك لكن الله كريم انتظر الجميل ات شاء الله يفيدك

----------


## Millionaire

> الرجاء افيدنوني انا مش عارف اعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 
اخي هو بليل بريح السوق بنزل هذي الفتره وبالنهار بطلع . وهذا الكلام ماتاخذ عليه توصيه او شي لكن هذا حال السوق في هذه الفتره .ومو شرط ينزل طبعا .  الحذر من غدر السوق ولو حسابك ما بتحمل ابعد عن المجنون الا بتوصية من الاخ الجميل بارك الله فيه يكون السوق في حركه مو نايم مثل هالوقت . 
الله يوفقك ويرزقك ان شاء الله

----------


## سـاحر

اخي الجميل ممكن رايك في المجنون بعد نزوله هل ممكن ينطلق الى 160

----------


## fahed122

صحيح من سماك  مجنون   
مبرووووك  المجنون  شغل التيربوو  
يارب  ترزق الجميع

----------


## khaledellord

> صحيح من سماك مجنون   
> مبرووووك المجنون شغل التيربوو  
> يارب ترزق الجميع

 يارب يواصل للهدف

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  صباح الخير جميعا  أسف جدا لعدم المتابعه معكم البارح نائم من بدري  وسأكون معكم بأذن اليوم  الكيبل يصل هدفه 1.6650  والله اعلم له هدف ثاني 1.6750 بأذن الله  المجنون في طريقه بأذن الله لل 160.40  والله اعلم له بعد الهدف 160.40هدف ثاني 163 وثالث 165 بأذن الله  الباوند فرنك بأذن الله للهدف 1.7700 وله اهداف اخرى سأحدده لاحقا  اليورو ين بأذن الله للاهدف 138 و 138.70  والله اعلم من بعدها له اهداف بأذن الله حتى 144 المهم المجال مفتوح  الحمد لله اليورو استرالي يصل هدفه 1.7350  وله هدف ثاني بأذن الله 1.7300 مع الصعود استغلاله والبيع مرى اخرى  ناسي اذا باقي شي  انا استاذنكم الان عندي شغل ضرور بالمحكمه  والله يكتب لنا الرزق والتوفيق جميعا  والله الموفق

----------


## khaledellord

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  صباح الخير جميعا  أسف جدا لعدم المتابعه معكم البارح نائم من بدري  وسأكون معكم بأذن اليوم  الكيبل يصل هدفه 1.6650  والله اعلم له هدف ثاني 1.6750 بأذن الله  المجنون في طريقه بأذن الله لل 160.40  والله اعلم له بعد الهدف 160.40هدف ثاني 163 وثالث 165 بأذن الله  الباوند فرنك بأذن الله للهدف 1.7700 وله اهداف اخرى سأحدده لاحقا  اليورو ين بأذن الله للاهدف 138 و 138.70  والله اعلم من بعدها له اهداف بأذن الله حتى 144 المهم المجال مفتوح  الحمد لله اليورو استرالي يصل هدفه 1.7350  وله هدف ثاني بأذن الله 1.7300 مع الصعود استغلاله والبيع مرى اخرى  ناسي اذا باقي شي  انا استاذنكم الان عندي شغل ضرور بالمحكمه  والله يكتب لنا الرزق والتوفيق جميعا   والله الموفق

  صباح الفل صباح التوصيات والنقط والاهداف

----------


## abo saqer

صباح الخير استاذنا الغالي ابو مروان وجزاك الله خير 
وتسجيل متابعه معااااااااااااااااااك

----------


## aljameel

يااخوان رسائل تجيني كثيرة تطلب مني ادارة حسابات   وها انا اعلنها وممكن يزعل مني البعض  انا اعتذر من الجميع مهما كان حجم الحساب   انا تاجر والحمد لله بخير ونعمة   وما اعمله هو لوجه الله تعالى لا ادور من وراه الا الدعا وبظهر غيب  وجزاكم الله خير على الثقة   وارجو لايزعل مني احد او يعتبرها تكبر لا سمح الله  ما اقدمه هنا توصيات هو ما اعمل به لحسابي الخاص

----------


## aBoRaMa

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  صباح الخير جميعا  أسف جدا لعدم المتابعه معكم البارح نائم من بدري  وسأكون معكم بأذن اليوم  الكيبل يصل هدفه 1.6650  والله اعلم له هدف ثاني 1.6750 بأذن الله  المجنون في طريقه بأذن الله لل 160.40  والله اعلم له بعد الهدف 160.40هدف ثاني 163 وثالث 165 بأذن الله  الباوند فرنك بأذن الله للهدف 1.7700 وله اهداف اخرى سأحدده لاحقا  اليورو ين بأذن الله للاهدف 138 و 138.70  والله اعلم من بعدها له اهداف بأذن الله حتى 144 المهم المجال مفتوح  الحمد لله اليورو استرالي يصل هدفه 1.7350  وله هدف ثاني بأذن الله 1.7300 مع الصعود استغلاله والبيع مرى اخرى  ناسي اذا باقي شي  انا استاذنكم الان عندي شغل ضرور بالمحكمه  والله يكتب لنا الرزق والتوفيق جميعا   والله الموفق

 وعليكم السلام  
أكيد رايح نوقع توراق ادارة محافظ خخخخخ

----------


## q8shoter

يوم موفق للجميع إن شاء الله

----------


## aBoRaMa

ول ول ول اثرني طحت على جرح الشباب وانا ما ادري

----------


## aljameel

واليورو دولار والله اعلم فوق 1.4250  عنده هدف بأذن الله 1.4370 ل 1.4360   للمراقبه الان سعره 1.4286  من اراد الدخول به يراقبه ويضع الستوب المناس له  والله الموفق

----------


## ali_sii

> واليورو دولار والله اعلم فوق 1.4250  عنده هدف بأذن الله 1.4370 ل 1.4360   للمراقبه الان سعره 1.4286  من اراد الدخول به يراقبه ويضع الستوب المناس له   والله الموفق

 السلام عليكم
ينفع نشترى الان ولا بلاش كدا فيها مخاطره

----------


## نائل

و أخيرا وصل المجنون ،،، 
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ،، 
و الشكر موصول لأخونا الجميل الله يجزيك خير الجزاء ،،

----------


## aBoRaMa

الله يرضى عليك ويوفقك

----------


## aBoRaMa

انا ماباع لي على 160.40 رغم انه وصل عندي 160.44 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## medo_medo

أخى الجميل ممكن اعرف رأيك فى الدولار ين  نازل ولا هيكمل صعود

----------


## aljooore

بومروان 
ما اقفلت المجنونو واشوفه نازل 
هل اغلقه

----------


## khaledellord

تم تحقيق هدف المجنوووووووووووووووووووووون مليون شكر ابو مروان

----------


## rare43

واللــــــــه ان شاء الله طلوع على حسب التوصيه .... انا دخلت 160.50 وان شاء الله الى الهدف 163

----------


## aBoRaMa

> واللــــــــه ان شاء الله طلوع على حسب التوصيه .... انا دخلت 160.50 وان شاء الله الى الهدف 163

  
طيب ليه ماتشتري عقد ثاني بما تنه نازل 50 نقطة عن عقدك الاول،،، على الاقل بمجرد يرتفع 25 نقطة تصير لاربحان ولاخسران،،، احسن من انك تنتظر الارباح ماتبدا الا بعد 50 نقطة

----------


## aljooore

مبروك الباوند فرنك

----------


## aljooore

> طيب ليه ماتشتري عقد ثاني بما تنه نازل 50 نقطة عن عقدك الاول،،، على الاقل بمجرد يرتفع 25 نقطة تصير لاربحان ولاخسران،،، احسن من انك تنتظر الارباح ماتبدا الا بعد 50 نقطة

  
اظن بينزل قبل الصعود انا بعت

----------


## aBoRaMa

> اظن بينزل قبل الصعود انا بعت

  
ما شاء الله عليك،، طالعة نازلة معه  :Ongue:

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الف مليون مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك  المجنون وصل الهدف بتوفيق الله وفضله  اليورو ين وصل الهدف بتوفيق الله وفضله  الباوند فرنك وصل الهدف بتوفيق الله وفضله  الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## fahed122

مشاء الله تبارك الله  ابداااع  
المجنون  صار مجنون

----------


## aljameel

الان نراقب المجنون عند 159.70 متوقع يرتد منها والله اعلم

----------


## khaledellord

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الف مليون مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك  المجنون وصل الهدف بتوفيق الله وفضله  اليورو ين وصل الهدف بتوفيق الله وفضله  الباوند فرنك وصل الهدف بتوفيق الله وفضله   الحمد لله رب العالمين

 هذا فضل من الله علينا والبركه طبعا في مجهودك معانا

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين متوقع الارتداد والله اعلم من 137.30 لل 137 
نراقب والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل نراقب 1.6550 متوق والله اعلم يرتد منها 
ولا للاستعجال 
والله الموفق

----------


## khaledellord

> الان نراقب المجنون عند 159.70 متوقع يرتد منها والله اعلم

  اخي تقصد يرتد هبوط يعني نعمل عقد بيع قصير ؟؟؟ ولا ننتظر وناخذ عقد شراء من نقطه تكون بعيده عن القمه؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار نراقب 1.4250 لل 4230  
والله اعلم متوقع الارتداد  
والله اعلم

----------


## aljooore

يورو دولار ضرب ستوب

----------


## aljameel

رجاء لا للاستعجال الله يوفقكم

----------


## aljooore

> ما شاء الله عليك،، طالعة نازلة معه

   :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:

----------


## abo saqer

الاخ ابو مروان شو رايك باليورو الان هو للشراء ام البيع ؟

----------


## aljameel

> يورو دولار ضرب ستوب

 طلع لل 1.4338 
المفروض شفتيه بينزل جنيتي ربحك الله يهديكي

----------


## aljooore

الحذر يا اخوان خبر مهم للباوند الساعة 11.30 واخبار مهمة للدولار مع افتتاح الامريكي

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ ابو مروان شو رايك باليورو الان هو للشراء ام البيع ؟

 انتظر افضل حتى نتاكد منه

----------


## aljooore

> طلع لل 1.4338 
> المفروض شفتيه بينزل جنيتي ربحك الله يهديكي

  
تدودهت من كثر الصفقات والا العاده ارفع الستوب على نقطه الدخول

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين متوقع الارتداد والله اعلم من 137.30 لل 137 
> نراقب والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

  

> الكيبل نراقب 1.6550 متوق والله اعلم يرتد منها 
> ولا للاستعجال 
> والله الموفق

  

> اليورو دولار نراقب 1.4250 لل 4230  
> والله اعلم متوقع الارتداد  
> والله اعلم

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخي تقصد يرتد هبوط يعني نعمل عقد بيع قصير ؟؟؟ ولا ننتظر وناخذ عقد شراء من نقطه تكون بعيده عن القمه؟؟؟

 اخي شو بيع اقول متوقع يرتد منها ويواصل صعود بأذن الله

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان بس ياريت تعطيني رايك هاي صفقاتي البايته 
ما اغلقتها لاني رافعه الاهداف فوق 
اليورو ين  
الدولار ين  
شراء  
ارتهم والا اجني

----------


## aBoRaMa

> الحذر يا اخوان خبر مهم للباوند الساعة 11.30 واخبار مهمة للدولار مع افتتاح الامريكي

  
11:30 بأي توقيت؟ 
السعودية او جرينتش او امريكا  :016:

----------


## aljameel

المجنون لو واصل  تحت 159.70نزول بنراقب 159.20 او 159 
متوقع يرتد منها والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## mtaham

> 11:30 بأي توقيت؟ 
> السعودية او جرينتش او امريكا

  توقيت السعودية

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان بس ياريت تعطيني رايك هاي صفقاتي البايته 
> ما اغلقتها لاني رافعه الاهداف فوق 
> اليورو ين  
> الدولار ين  
> شراء  
> ارتهم والا اجني

 الخيار لك صعب اقولك هم لهم اهداف اخرى 
هل يروحو لها الله اعلم 
دائما الواحد على الاقل يغلق النص ويترك نص ويراقب لو شاف بيواصل نزول يغلق النصف الاخر 
والله اعلم

----------


## rare43

> واللــــــــه ان شاء الله طلوع على حسب التوصيه .... انا دخلت 160.50 وان شاء الله الى الهدف 163

 اخي الجميـــــــــل تنصح اصكر على خساره .... لاني  ماني قاعد اشوف ارتداد !!!!

----------


## aljameel

يااخوان في شي مايحتاج توصية 
مثلا المجنون هدفه 160.40 الحمد لله وصل الهدف  
براقب هل واصل صعود بعد الهدف ولا نزل  
نزل ممكن الواحد يدخل بيع والهاي الستوب ويراقبه 
والربح بالقناعه ولو كانت 30 نقطة خير وبركة 
انا بتكلم على جميع التوصيات 
كان استغليتم النزول من بعد وصولهم لاهدافهم 
الان يجني واحد ندخل طبعا اقوله لا والف لا بعد مانزل وشبع نزول

----------


## aljooore

> يااخوان في شي مايحتاج توصية 
> مثلا المجنون هدفه 160.40 الحمد لله وصل الهدف  
> براقب هل واصل صعود بعد الهدف ولا نزل  
> نزل ممكن الواحد يدخل بيع والهاي الستوب ويراقبه 
> والربح بالقناعه ولو كانت 30 نقطة خير وبركة 
> انا بتكلم على جميع التوصيات 
> كان استغليتم النزول من بعد وصولهم لاهدافهم 
> الان يجني واحد ندخل طبعا اقوله لا والف لا بعد مانزل وشبع نزول

  
الحمد الله افا عليك علمتنا ندخل مع الاردادت 
انا دخلت مع المجنون خذت نصيبي وطلعت

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميـــــــــل تنصح اصكر على خساره .... لاني ماني قاعد اشوف ارتداد !!!!

 اخي والله مااعرف ايش اقولك 
انا وصيت قلت له هدف اخر 163 اما يستمر بالصعود بعد الهدف الاول 
او بنشوف فرصة دخول وندخل مرة اخرى 
انا لم اوصي شراء من 160.50 
لاحول ولاقوة الابالله

----------


## rare43

مالنا الى الدعاء ..... ان شاء الله يصعد فووووووق .... 
وشلت الستوب وبطلع عندي مشوار وان شاء الله ..... لمن ارد القاه صعد !!!!

----------


## aljooore

> للمشاهدة والله الموفق

     

> الحذر يا اخوان خبر مهم للباوند الساعة 11.30 واخبار مهمة للدولار مع افتتاح الامريكي

     

> توقيت السعودية

 ]للمشاهده

----------


## aljooore

> للمشاهدة والله الموفق

  

> اليورو ين متوقع الارتداد والله اعلم من 137.30 لل 137 
> نراقب والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

  

> الان نراقب المجنون عند 159.70 متوقع يرتد منها والله اعلم

  

> الكيبل نراقب 1.6550 متوق والله اعلم يرتد منها 
> ولا للاستعجال 
> والله الموفق

  

> اليورو دولار نراقب 1.4250 لل 4230  
> والله اعلم متوقع الارتداد  
> والله اعلم

  .........................

----------


## fahed122

> مالنا الى الدعاء ..... ان شاء الله يصعد فووووووق .... 
> وشلت الستوب وبطلع عندي مشوار وان شاء الله ..... لمن ارد القاه صعد !!!!

  
اسئل الله العلي العظيم  ان يرفعه 1000نقطه ولا يخسر مسلم 
توكل على الله    
يارب  ياكريم يارزاق  ياحليم  
يارب العالمين

----------


## aljooore

اظنهم ارتدوا والله اعلم

----------


## silverhawk145

> يااخوان في شي مايحتاج توصية 
> مثلا المجنون هدفه 160.40 الحمد لله وصل الهدف  
> براقب هل واصل صعود بعد الهدف ولا نزل  
> نزل ممكن الواحد يدخل بيع والهاي الستوب ويراقبه 
> والربح بالقناعه ولو كانت 30 نقطة خير وبركة 
> انا بتكلم على جميع التوصيات 
> كان استغليتم النزول من بعد وصولهم لاهدافهم 
> الان يجني واحد ندخل طبعا اقوله لا والف لا بعد مانزل وشبع نزول

   :Good:  :Good:  :Good:   :Boxing:  :Boxing: علم وينفذ يا كومندة :Boxing:  :Boxing: 
تقبل ودى واحترامى  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان واللي يسلمك الاهداف الجديده

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السعر الحالي 96.12  الدولار ين راقبوه عند 96 + - متوقع والله اعلم ارتداد  لو واصل نزول اقرب نقطة للستوب الشراء  من اراد دخول شراء يراقبه  ويضع الستووب 95.30  بس يصعد يقدم الستوب  الهدف بأذن الله 97.60 والهدف الثاني بأذن الله 98.70  المهم يخترق 97.30  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان واللي يسلمك الاهداف الجديده

 لحضات بس اتاكد والله لكتبها

----------


## aljooore

شفيها منصتي قلبت حمرى

----------


## aljooore

تاثير الخبر عفسنا

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار من اراد شراء عند 4200 + - تقريبا  
من بعد مراقبه انه مايواصل نزول 
بعقد صغير وبأذن الله بس يصعد ونتاكد من الصعود نعززه 
الستوب 1.4100 
او ضع مايناسبك 
والله الموفق

----------


## saud33

السلام عليكم 
مساكم الله بالخير

----------


## aljameel

> تاثير الخبر عفسنا

 حتى اللحضه هذا تصحيح  وليس خبر 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljooore

الله اعلم صلاه وراجعين لكم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> مساكم الله بالخير

 مساء ولا صباح 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## بحريني88

بحسب خطوط الكامريلا حركه الكيبل صحيحه  
هاي اللي انه شايفه ... مو كذا يالجميل ؟؟

----------


## fahed122

ابو مروان كم احط طلبي على المجنون

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل تحت 1.6550 نراقب 1.6500 تقريبا او مابينهم 
متوقع ارتداد والله اعلم 
من اراد شراء كما هو متزقع يضع ستوب مناسب له
المهم بعقد صغير ونعزز بس نتاكد من الصعود 
والله الموفق

----------


## saud33

> مساء ولا صباح 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

  
ههههههه شكلك ابو مروان  مابعد نمت من البارح

----------


## aljameel

> بحسب خطوط الكامريلا حركه الكيبل صحيحه  
> هاي اللي انه شايفه ... مو كذا يالجميل ؟؟

 مافهمت عليك وضح

----------


## بحريني88

> الكيبل تحت 1.6550 نراقب 1.6500 تقريبا او مابينهم 
> متوقع ارتداد والله اعلم 
> من اراد شراء كما هو متزقع يضع ستوب مناسب له
> المهم بعقد صغير ونعزز بس نتاكد من الصعود 
> والله الموفق

 بالضبط يالغالي 
متوقع الارتداد من 6511 زايد قاصر شوي  :016:

----------


## aBoRaMa

الله يرضى عليك يا ابو مروان 
والله انك مثل لرجل الخير،،،، ترمي معروف ولا تدور وراه جزاء  
ربي يوفقك ويحفظك من الامراض ويبارك لك فيما اعطاك من مال وزوجة وولد ويرزقك طولة العمر مع الصحة والعافية

----------


## aljameel

> ههههههه شكلك ابو مروان مابعد نمت من البارح

 بالعكس نائم نوم ماهو بعقل من بعد صلاة العشاء لل الصبح

----------


## fahed122

اشوف راس وكتفين  على المجنون  
يارب مايكتمل 
هدفه158.80

----------


## saud33

نوم العوافي  ابو مروان 
مانقول غير الله يجزاك عنا كل خير  والله انك تتعب معنا 
الله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## فريد زيزو

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  صباح الخير جميعا  أسف جدا لعدم المتابعه معكم البارح نائم من بدري  وسأكون معكم بأذن اليوم  الكيبل يصل هدفه 1.6650  والله اعلم له هدف ثاني 1.6750 بأذن الله  المجنون في طريقه بأذن الله لل 160.40  والله اعلم له بعد الهدف 160.40هدف ثاني 163 وثالث 165 بأذن الله  الباوند فرنك بأذن الله للهدف 1.7700 وله اهداف اخرى سأحدده لاحقا  اليورو ين بأذن الله للاهدف 138 و 138.70  والله اعلم من بعدها له اهداف بأذن الله حتى 144 المهم المجال مفتوح  الحمد لله اليورو استرالي يصل هدفه 1.7350  وله هدف ثاني بأذن الله 1.7300 مع الصعود استغلاله والبيع مرى اخرى  ناسي اذا باقي شي  انا استاذنكم الان عندي شغل ضرور بالمحكمه  والله يكتب لنا الرزق والتوفيق جميعا  والله الموفق

 
بسم الله توكلنا على الله
انا خرجت من صفقاتى القديمة الربحانة ولله الحمد 
ودخلت مرةاخرى من الارتدادات الحالية لأنها فرصة 
جيدة لمن لم يدخل بعد
دخلت فى اليورو ين  من 137  . والمجنون 159.20
بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله  :015:  :015:

----------


## aBoRaMa

هبوط عنيف

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي والمجنون من الممكن يصل لل 157.94 ومن ثم يرتد صحيح ؟؟ 
ومنك نتعلم يالغالي نوورنه  
نبغى ندوووووس من زماان مادسنه

----------


## aljameel

> الله يرضى عليك يا ابو مروان 
> والله انك مثل لرجل الخير،،،، ترمي معروف ولا تدور وراه جزاء  
> ربي يوفقك ويحفظك من الامراض ويبارك لك فيما اعطاك من مال وزوجة وولد ويرزقك طولة العمر مع الصحة والعافية

 جزاك الله خير 
هذا الكلام الي يفتح النفس 
الله يوفقك ويرجعك لاهلك سالم غانم يارب

----------


## فريد زيزو

ابو مروان الهبوط الحاد الحالى هل منه خوف ؟؟
اصلى مش عامل ستوب 
دخلت فى اليورو ين من 137 . والمجنون 159.20
ارجو الرد

----------


## fahed122

هنا  هدف الراس والكتفين  
ان شاء الله يرتد سريع الى160 
يارب  ياااارب   
ياكريم

----------


## altamo7

رايك يا بو مروان ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

المجنون بنراقب 158.50 و 158.30 و 158 
المهم من اراد شراء بعقد صغير ممكن ونعززه بس نتاكد من الصعود 
الستوب 157 او ضع مايناسب 
المهم عقد صغير لو ضرب لا قدر الله الستوب تاثيره بسيط  
والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

الخبر اكيد طلع   
فيه تصحيح عنيف في اكثر من عملة

----------


## saud33

المجنون ان شاء الله  مايكسر  نقطه 158.60  
اللي هي  نقطة الترند الصاعد

----------


## aljameel

كل شي واضح اما مكم لا احد يقول ويسألني بعد مايصعدو ويقول ادخل ماني مسؤال 
كل من يختار له عملة ويتوكل على الله من بعد مراقبه 
انا بجتهد والباقي على الله  
عقد صغير لايؤثر وبس نتاكد من الصعود بنعزز بأذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## بحريني88

> يالغالي والمجنون من الممكن يصل لل 157.94 ومن ثم يرتد صحيح ؟؟ 
> ومنك نتعلم يالغالي نوورنه  
> نبغى ندوووووس من زماان مادسنه

   :016:

----------


## aBoRaMa

اليورو ين جاب العيد

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار نزل 4178  
قلت الستوب 4100 
الهدف بأذن الله اذا واصل صعود وتاكد الهدف 
بأذن الله 1.4420  
والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

> اليورو دولار نزل 4178  
> قلت الستوب 4100 
> الهدف بأذن الله اذا واصل صعود وتاكد الهدف 
> بأذن الله 1.4420  
> والله الموفق

  
انا دخلت على 4190،،، نزل بعدي 11 نقطة فقط،،، والله يستر،، وعساه يجملنا

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل كما ذكرت سابقا وقلت تحت 6550 لل 6500 متوقع يرتد والله اعلم 
نزل لل 6512  وارتد هل ارتداد حقيقي الله واعلم  
المهم لو واصل صعود وتاكد الصعود بأذن الله هدفنا 1.6750 والله اعلم 
وانا ذكرته اليوم الصباح وقلت له هدف الكيبل 1.6750 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين من اراد دخول شراء  
وعقد صغير بس يتاكد الصعود نعزز أن شاء الله 
الستوب 135.75 
او الستوب الذي يناسبك 
السعر الحالي 136.31 
الهدف بأذن الله لو واصل صعود 139 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

اللي دخلو في الدولار كندي  
انا جنيت ارباحي لان الزوج عكس وما ندري وين يوقف

----------


## aljameel

يااخوان انا بجتهد ممكن اصيب وممكن اخطي  
عقد صغير نتاكد ونعزز الله يوفقكم 
نضع اسوى الاحتمالات لو ضرب ستوب يكون تاثيره بسيط 
بس يصعدو وتتاكد من الصعود نرفع الستوبات للو الذي عمله اليوم 
والله الموفق 
أستاذنكم للصلاة

----------


## aljooore

اخ ضروسي عورتي منصتي مشعلله

----------


## aBoRaMa

توكلي على الله 
اهم شيء تكونين التزمتي بتوجيهات ابو مروان

----------


## fahed122

بداء الشغل يحمى 
المجنون  مستهدف الان ان شاء الل159.15يارب يخترقهااا  يارب 
يارب 
اختراقها راح تشوفون الجنان يارب      
يارب  
ياكريم  
شباب  شوي شوي 
ابو مروان  الله يعطيه العافيه 
محدد الاهداف من بدري  المفروض انكم  اغلقتو  ولو  النص  
الله يعطيك العافيه ابو مروان  
واهداف ابو مروان الثانيه  للي يبي يريد يستمر  
وهو مخرج  ارباااح  
ياربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان شوفلنا الفرنك دولار  
في فرصة بيع عليه

----------


## aljooore

دولار كندي بومروان اظن بيع

----------


## aljooore

> يااخوان انا بجتهد ممكن اصيب وممكن اخطي  
> عقد صغير نتاكد ونعزز الله يوفقكم 
> نضع اسوى الاحتمالات لو ضرب ستوب يكون تاثيره بسيط 
> بس يصعدو وتتاكد من الصعود نرفع الستوبات للو الذي عمله اليوم 
> والله الموفق 
> أستاذنكم للصلاة

  

> توكلي على الله 
> اهم شيء تكونين التزمتي بتوجيهات ابو مروان

   
بس ما اخذت عقد صغير الصراحه بس خذت عقود صغار بس يا كثرهم حول 16

----------


## fahed122

هذي 159.15 في المجنووون 
يارب   يارب  نخترق  
يارب

----------


## aBoRaMa

وراك مستعجل يا فاهد 
ما راح تشوف حركة قوية الا بعد ساعة من الان،،، اذا الله اراد

----------


## aBoRaMa

جميع التوصيات محدثة بعد الهبوط القوي ماعدا آخر توصية اللي هي توصية الدولار ين فهي من قبل الهبوط وننتظر ابو مروان يعلمنا اذا فيها تغيير  اليورو دولار نزل 4178  
قلت الستوب 4100 
الهدف بأذن الله اذا واصل صعود وتاكد الهدف 
بأذن الله 1.4420  
والله الموفق=====================الكيبل كما ذكرت سابقا وقلت تحت 6550 لل 6500 متوقع يرتد والله اعلم 
نزل لل 6512 وارتد هل ارتداد حقيقي الله واعلم  
المهم لو واصل صعود وتاكد الصعود بأذن الله هدفنا 1.6750 والله اعلم 
وانا ذكرته اليوم الصباح وقلت له هدف الكيبل 1.6750 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق =============================اليورو ين من اراد دخول شراء  
وعقد صغير بس يتاكد الصعود نعزز أن شاء الله 
الستوب 135.75 
او الستوب الذي يناسبك 
السعر الحالي 136.31 
الهدف بأذن الله لو واصل صعود 139 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق===========================المجنون بنراقب 158.50 و 158.30 و 158 
المهم من اراد شراء بعقد صغير ممكن ونعززه بس نتاكد من الصعود 
الستوب 157 او ضع مايناسب 
المهم عقد صغير لو ضرب لا قدر الله الستوب تاثيره بسيط  
والله الموفق======================السعر الحالي 96.12 
الدولار ين راقبوه عند 96 + - متوقع والله اعلم ارتداد 
لو واصل نزول اقرب نقطة للستوب الشراء 
من اراد دخول شراء يراقبه 
ويضع الستووب 95.30 
بس يصعد يقدم الستوب 
الهدف بأذن الله 97.60 والهدف الثاني بأذن الله 98.70 
المهم يخترق 97.30 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.7640  بالاول دخلنا به من 1.7150 لل 200  وحددت هدفه بتوفيق الله 1.7700 والحمد لله اليوم وصل له  والله اعلم  الان نراقبه من 1.7600 لل 1.7500  مراقبة لصيقة  الدخول شراء بعقد صغير لو نزل نعزز بعقد اخر   والشراء من بعد مراقبة وعدم استعجال   وضع الستوب الذي يناسبك بس المره هذه بنكبر الستوب للاحتياط  وانا اذا متواجد سأرقبه معكم  هدفنا بأذن الله  1.8350  يحتاج صبر لو توفقنا به الاغلاق عند الهدف او قبله بشي بسيط  انا شايفه فرصة اذا توفقنا به والله اعلم بيدعم الحساب  في حالات  خسارة لا قدر الله او تخبيص   والله الموفق  لا للاستعجال فوات ربح ولا خسارة  بنراقب النقاط التاليه  7620 لل 7600  تحتها بنراقب  7570  تحتها بنراقب  7500 + - تقريبا  والله الموفق  والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم بروح للغدى لدى احد ابناء عمومتي  مناسبة خاصة  
ولابد اكون متواجد 
هاهم الحمد لله بيصعدو بأذن الله يواصلو صعود 
لن اتاخر كثير بحاول باسرع وقت اكون معكم بعرف الوقت هذا صعب تترككم  
ولاكن اترككم بحفظ الله ورعايته

----------


## show me

أبو راما الدولار كندي 50 نقطة بالماينس أخليه
ولا أغلقه

----------


## aBoRaMa

الله يهديك 
نبهت عليه وقلت لكم انه عكس الاتجاه وجنيت ارباحي منه 
على كل حال ،،، اذا تتحمل وودك تغامر ممكن تنتظر اما يصل الستوب لوز او يدحدر مرة ثانية 
الستوب لوز  1.0970  
وانت لك الخيار   
وانا ترى بغامر مرة ثانية وبدخل بيع  مرة ثانية عند 1.0930 +-

----------


## aljooore

فيه العافيه بومروان

----------


## show me

أغلفت الصفقة بالماينس بس ترى ماكنت موجود يوم قلت أنه عكس الإتجاه
الحمد لله على كل حال والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## aljameel

المجنون تحت 159.20
اذا ماصعد فوقها  
ممكن بيعه والستوب 159.30 
الهدف بأذن الله 
158 
157.75 
157.35 
157 
والله اعلم 
السعر الحالي  
158.71 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

باقي الاجواز هاتكلم عنها  صبر اوكي

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار والله اعلم كسر 4180 
سيذهب به لل 4120 ومنها نراقبه اما ندخل شراء او ننتظر 
ضعو الستوب 4180 لمن دخل به من اول 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم فوق 1.6550 يطمئن  
تحتها ممكن بيعه والستوب 1.6570 
والاهداف بأذن الله 
6460 
6410 
6390 
6300 
والله الموفق

----------


## Evanho

اخى الجميل
اسف لمقاطعتك
و لكن اليورو دولار فى الساعتين الاخيرتين لم يكسر 4180
وصل الى 4185 و 4186
هو فعلا نزل تحت 4180 من 3 ساعات و لكن لا يمكن اعتبارها كسر لانها لم تستغرق كثيرا

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين والله اعلم 
فوق 136.80 يطمئن وخاصة اذا صعد فوق 137.40 
تحت 136.80 ممكن نبيع والستوب 136.80 او 137 
والاهداف بأذن الله 
سأحددها لا حقا 
المهم فوق 131.50 رايح فوووووق كثير للامانه 
والله اعلم 
بس لا احد يستعجل بالبيع

----------


## dany123456

اخي انا شاري اليورو دولار/الكيبل   علي صعود هل اتخلص منهم ام يوجد صعود بعد هذا الهبوط
والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل
> اسف لمقاطعتك
> و لكن اليورو دولار فى الساعتين الاخيرتين لم يكسر 4180
> وصل الى 4185 و 4186
> هو فعلا نزل تحت 4180 من 3 ساعات و لكن لا يمكن اعتبارها كسر لانها لم تستغرق كثيرا

 المهم فوق 1.4100 مامنه خوف والله اعلم 
بس انا ابي استفيد منه نزول وصعود 
هو الان فوق 4180 نزل مرتين بيحاول يكسر اللو ويرجع 
والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

يااخوان لا احد يسأل الان انا براقب مثلكم 
وداخل بصفقات  
سأراقب للجميع والله يكتب لنا الخير يارب

----------


## aBoRaMa

طيب يا ابو مروان ،،، كذا صعبتها علينا 
ودنا نشتري من تحت عشان مانتعلق فوق،،، وانت تقول ممكن يهبطون 
كيف اسوي  :016:   
بصراحة كنت شاري من تحت وبمجرد شفا كلامك جنيت ارباح على طول في اليورو دولار والمجنون والكيبل وبقيت على اليورو ين والدولار ين

----------


## Evanho

تسلم يا غالى

----------


## aljameel

أسف اليورو لو كسر 4180 والله اعلم سيذهب لل 4130 ومنها نراقبها لواصل نزول او ارتد 
المهم لو كسر بيع وعند 4130 شراء من بعد مراقبها انه ماواصل نزول والستوب 4100 
والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

هذا فقط بسبب الفروقات بين شركات التداول

----------


## aljameel

> طيب يا ابو مروان ،،، كذا صعبتها علينا 
> ودنا نشتري من تحت عشان مانتعلق فوق،،، وانت تقول ممكن يهبطون 
> كيف اسوي   
> بصراحة كنت شاري من تحت وبمجرد شفا كلامك جنيت ارباح على طول في اليورو دولار والمجنون والكيبل وبقيت على اليورو ين والدولار ين

 ابو راما انا بايدي 
هذا السوق  
كل الاجواز الي تكلمت عنهم الاتجاه العام صاعد 
زلاكن باحاول بندخل من تحت ونستفيد من النزول لو نزلو 
اوكي

----------


## Evanho

الان اليورو دولار كسر 4180

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين له اهداف تحت 135 + - تقريبا وممكن يصل لل 134 او قريب منها والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الان راقبو الاهداف تحت الي كتبتها والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

> اليورو ين له اهداف تحت 135 + - تقريبا وممكن يصل لل 134 او قريب منها والله اعلم

  
طلعت منه براس المال  :Big Grin:

----------


## Evanho

اليورو دولار الان 4164

----------


## aljameel

والباوند فرنك والله اعلم 
تحت 1.7670 
ممكن بيعه والاستوب نفسها 7670 
الاهداف بأذن الله ومنها ممكن الشراء كما ذكرت بالتوصيه 
7570 
550 
520 
470 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المهم لو واصلو نزول خليكم فيهم 
والله الموفق 
الان أستاذنكم للصلاة وكل شي واضح امامكم

----------


## فريد زيزو

ابو مروان
افيدنى بالله عليك
انا دخلت فى اليورو ين شراء من 137 
والمجنون من 159.20 
بنائا على كلامك فى مشاركات سابقه على اساس الدخول 
فى الارتداد من كذا ...
فما العمل الان بالنسبة لى انا عندى لكل صفقة 110 نقطة 
بالسالب . يعنى 250 نقطة سالب.
اقفل على خسارة الان ؟ ولا انتظر ؟
مع العلم انك متوقع لهم النزووووول وبيع .
ارجو الافادة السريعة بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين بصراحة نزل بما فيه الكفاية 
المهم راقبو 135.70

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان افيدنى بالله عليك انا دخلت فى اليورو ين شراء من 137  والمجنون من 159.20  بنائا على كلامك فى مشاركات سابقه على اساس الدخول  فى الارتداد من كذا ... فما العمل الان بالنسبة لى انا عندى لكل صفقة 110 نقطة  بالسالب . يعنى 250 نقطة سالب. اقفل على خسارة الان ؟ ولا انتظر ؟ مع العلم انك متوقع لهم النزووووول وبيع .  ارجو الافادة السريعة بارك الله فيك

  
اعمل هدك بيع وعند اهدافهم راقب لو ارتدو فك الهدك والله اعلم

----------


## بحريني88

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.7640  بالاول دخلنا به من 1.7150 لل 200  وحددت هدفه بتوفيق الله 1.7700 والحمد لله اليوم وصل له  والله اعلم  الان نراقبه من 1.7600 لل 1.7500  مراقبة لصيقة  الدخول شراء بعقد صغير لو نزل نعزز بعقد اخر   والشراء من بعد مراقبة وعدم استعجال   وضع الستوب الذي يناسبك بس المره هذه بنكبر الستوب للاحتياط  وانا اذا متواجد سأرقبه معكم  هدفنا بأذن الله   1.8350  يحتاج صبر لو توفقنا به الاغلاق عند الهدف او قبله بشي بسيط  انا شايفه فرصة اذا توفقنا به والله اعلم بيدعم الحساب  في حالات خسارة لا قدر الله او تخبيص   والله الموفق  لا للاستعجال فوات ربح ولا خسارة  بنراقب النقاط التاليه  7620 لل 7600  تحتها بنراقب  7570  تحتها بنراقب  7500 + - تقريبا  والله الموفق   والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا أمين يارب العالمين

 للمشاهده

----------


## فريد زيزو

> اعمل هدك بيع وعند اهدافهم راقب لو ارتدو فك الهدك والله اعلم

 
انا قفلت صفقة المجنون على 150 نقطة سالب وربنا يعوض
وعملت هدج بيع لليورو ين بهدف 135 ان شاء الله.
المهم هل اقفل الشراء لو وصل السعر ل 135  ؟
ولا ابقى عليه بسبب هو سيرتد باذن الله من هذا السعر ؟

----------


## fahed122

المجنون وصل الهدف 157.5  
هل تري يابو مروان شي جديد فيه  
افيدنااا    
يارب يرتد ويرجع سريع

----------


## بحريني88

الجميل بخصوص البوند فرنك 
الان نقدر نشتري؟؟ للوصول للهدف 8350 ؟؟ 
واذا صح ممكن الستوب يالغالي

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان..الله يرضي عليك انصحني..انا شاري اليورو ومسلبه معايا 20 نقطه اقفل و لا ربنا هيكرمنا و يطلع

----------


## mmhosny

معلش يورو دولار

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان للاسف انا ما اقدر اسوي هدج 
خسارتي مب هينه  
مربحي امص كله صار خساره شو العمل برايك

----------


## aBoRaMa

احمدي ربك ان المربح اللي مو راس المال  
فيه غيرك مافيه الا ضرب ستوبات خخخخخخخ

----------


## aBoRaMa

انا بصراحة مو عارف اقرر اشتري والا ابيع  
والافضل الانتظار الى ان تتضح الرؤية

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان المجنون قرب من 157 
شو الحل شرائي من 15992

----------


## بحريني88

وانا كذلك مش عارف شاسوي  
اشاهد فقط

----------


## aljooore

> احمدي ربك ان المربح اللي مو راس المال  
> فيه غيرك مافيه الا ضرب ستوبات خخخخخخخ

  
حراام عليك بقى شوي وراس المال يبدى يتاكل

----------


## fahed122

وكسرناااااااا157  
يالمجنون  صرنا مجنن   
اللهم نسئلك العوض  يارب

----------


## BO_HAMOOD

> حراام عليك بقى شوي وراس المال يبدى يتاكل

  الله يهداك ليش ماجنيتي ارباح
هذي مشكلتنا الطمع
مصائب قوم عند قوم فوائد انا امس كنت خسران واليوم لا ربحان ولا خسران لان بايع
بصراحه بو مروان ماقصر بس الططططططططططططمع قتال :Emoticon1:

----------


## fahed122

دعم الاربع ساعات156.96؟؟ 
ولكانه كسرهااا   
محدش  شاف حاجه

----------


## aBoRaMa

> حراام عليك بقى شوي وراس المال يبدى يتاكل

  
الله يعوض علينا وانا اخوك

----------


## aljameel

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
لا احد يقولي خسران بصدق اطق 
صعود ونزول استفدنا منهم  
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## aljooore

وين بومروان 
الله يستر في خبر عقب شوي

----------


## khaledellord

انا عامل شراء علي المجنون 158.50 ايه الحل هل هيرتد ولا اعمل هيدج

----------


## mmhosny

اليورو دولار رايح فين يا استاذنا الله يكرمك

----------


## الكنق

> انا عامل شراء علي المجنون 158.50 ايه الحل هل هيرتد ولا اعمل هيدج

  انا مثلك  اليوم ماذقت ولا نقطه ربح

----------


## aljooore

انا خسرت للاسف ياريت تقولي المجنون وين بيروح هل اغلق على هالحساره للاسف شرائي له 15992 
واليور عندي شراء بعد 13730

----------


## fahed122

اصبر يا جوري 
وانا اخوك  ان شاء الله  ان شاء الله  بيرتد  الان  
وبيحقق 159 ومن ثم 160 
اصبر    
واذا تقدر  تخفف من الحموله شوي  وتستحمل خسارتها  
قفل من كثر عقودك  
وادع الله انه ينجينا من هلورطه     
سويت عمليه بيع على160.40 وبا ع وربحاان ياربي لك الحمد  
واغلقت الصفقه   
بربح وفير  
ومن ثم  فيه شي  انا عامله وناسيه  
عملت شراء عند159.80   شراء معلق 
ونا سيه  ورحت نمت  لقيت   
الدنيا دنيا 
وراس المال  قرب  يصفر 
والحمدلله رب العالمين 
باقي  شوي  ويصفر  عندي العداد  
ولا نيعارف ايش اعمل    
وادعو الله ان يسهل امري  وامرك

----------


## aljameel

ياناس انا ايش اسوي  
اعطيتكم الصعود والنزول بوستوبات صغيره 
اكثر من 158.70 قلت بيع والستوب 159.30 
الكيبل من 1.6540 والستوب 570 وقلت بيع لو ماصعد فوق 550 والاهداف كذا

----------


## fahed122

باقي  عندي في المحفظه 
كل الي املكه الان  تقريباً   
300دولار   
طاااار كل شي   
وهذي ضريبه المبتدي  زيي   
وان شاء الله تكون خير لي  
واسئل الله الكريم رب العرش العظيم 
ان يتولانا برحمته 
وان يفرج عنا   
انه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه   
يارب  لطفك

----------


## show me

> ياناس انا ايش اسوي  
> اعطيتكم الصعود والنزول بوستوبات صغيره 
> اكثر من 158.70 قلت بيع والستوب 159.30 
> الكيبل من 1.6540 والستوب 570 وقلت بيع لو ماصعد فوق 550 والاهداف كذا

  فعلا كلامك سليم والله يعطيك العافيه وبالنسبه للكيبل دخلت فيه وحققت 40 نقطة
الله يجزاك بالخير

----------


## aljooore

انا المجنون مبهدلني المشكلهةمع اني مب داخله الا ب3 عقود وميني  
بس واليورو 3 بعد 
واليوور دولار 2 
عادىاحسب نقطه ونقطه تساوي نقط  
الخطا ماحطيت ستوب

----------


## khaledellord

> ياناس انا ايش اسوي  
> اعطيتكم الصعود والنزول بوستوبات صغيره 
> اكثر من 158.70 قلت بيع والستوب 159.30 
> الكيبل من 1.6540 والستوب 570 وقلت بيع لو ماصعد فوق 550 والاهداف كذا

 ياباشا انت كتر الف خيرك ومحدش يحملك اي خساره انت عملت الي عليك وزياده بس انا لما قولت انا خسران 200 نقطه كان هدفي اعرف منك هل هيرتد ولا هيكمل نزول لاني خبرتي متساعنديش في كده وان لا قدر الله خسرنا في الصفقه دي ما ياما كسبنا في صفقاتك ربنا يكرمك ويجعل كل ده في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## aljooore

ان شاء الله الاخبار تكون معانا شوي

----------


## نائل

> ياناس انا ايش اسوي  
> اعطيتكم الصعود والنزول بوستوبات صغيره 
> اكثر من 158.70 قلت بيع والستوب 159.30 
> الكيبل من 1.6540 والستوب 570 وقلت بيع لو ماصعد فوق 550 والاهداف كذا

  
و الله ما قصرت يا جميلو ،،، احنا عارفين ان السوق شد و جذب ،، 
ان شاء الله خير ،،

----------


## khaledellord

> باقي عندي في المحفظه 
> كل الي املكه الان تقريباً   
> 300دولار   
> طاااار كل شي   
> وهذي ضريبه المبتدي زيي   
> وان شاء الله تكون خير لي  
> واسئل الله الكريم رب العرش العظيم 
> ان يتولانا برحمته 
> وان يفرج عنا  
> ...

 قدر الله ومشاء فعل

----------


## aljooore

الخبر سيئ للدولالار الله كريم

----------


## aljameel

والان اقولكم المجنون فوق 157 صاعد ممكن شراء والستوب اللو 156.65 
تحت 157 وكسر اللو بيروح 156 تحتها بيروح 155 
والله اعلم 
انا الي بشوفوه بقولوه 
والله الموفق

----------


## medo_medo

استاذى الكريم الجميل
يا ترى ممكن ندخل فى حاجه دلوقتى؟

----------


## aljooore

> باقي عندي في المحفظه 
> كل الي املكه الان تقريباً   
> 300دولار   
> طاااار كل شي   
> وهذي ضريبه المبتدي زيي   
> وان شاء الله تكون خير لي  
> واسئل الله الكريم رب العرش العظيم 
> ان يتولانا برحمته 
> وان يفرج عنا  
> ...

  
الله يخلف عليك

----------


## fahed122

> ياناس انا ايش اسوي  
> اعطيتكم الصعود والنزول بوستوبات صغيره 
> اكثر من 158.70 قلت بيع والستوب 159.30 
> الكيبل من 1.6540 والستوب 570 وقلت بيع لو ماصعد فوق 550 والاهداف كذا

 
ابو مروان  
والله انك كفيت وفيت 
والله انك دكتور البورصه  
وانا  عملت  نفس كلامك   
وعند160.30اغلقت  صفقاتي  
وعند160.40 سويت عمليه بيع 
واغلقتها  عند159.70نقطه الارتداد الي اننت قلت عليه   
وانا شفت كتابتك  وسويت امر معلق  ونسيته على159.80   
والحمدلله  رب العالمين   
وانا بقعد فيه  يا يصفر يايرتد  
والله كريم

----------


## aljameel

> ياباشا انت كتر الف خيرك ومحدش يحملك اي خساره انت عملت الي عليك وزياده بس انا لما قولت انا خسران 200 نقطه كان هدفي اعرف منك هل هيرتد ولا هيكمل نزول لاني خبرتي متساعنديش في كده وان لا قدر الله خسرنا في الصفقه دي ما ياما كسبنا في صفقاتك ربنا يكرمك ويجعل كل ده في ميزان حسناتك

  بأمانه حتى اللحضه الي شايفه الاتجاه العام صاعد 
لل 165 متى لا اعلم وللمعلوميه له اهداف بعدها فوق 170 انا بتكلم على المدى البعيد 
ممكن لو نزل تحت 153 بغير كلامي 
وهذا النزول تصحيح طالع اكثر من 1000 نقطة مايصحح لا بد يصحح 
والله اعلم

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي انت مشكووور وماقصرت ورايتك بيضه  
حتط كل الفرص لنه ... بس يالغالي في ناس ماهي بعارفه ايش تسوي  
انه اقترح ان اذا شاهدت فرصه تحققت من توصياتك انك تذكرهه في نفس الوقت علشان يدخلون فيهه الشباب 
وهذا مجرد اقتراح .. والله يشهدك انك تجتهد بكل ماتقدر 
بس حبيت اسألك عن البوند فرنك هل بيصعد للهدف اللي ذكرته ولا انلغت التوصيه ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

الان احد يفيكم يسألني فرضا 
الباوند فرنك 
انا قلت نازل كذا وكذا من ضمنها 550 و520 و 470 
تقولو نشتري اقولكم نزل لل 520 هل اكتفى ولا بيروح لل 470 او 500 
بصدق في اشياء ماتقدر الواحد يحكم عليها 
ولاكن هدف فوق الف نقطة فرقت 50 والخيار لكم 
والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

اليورو دولار يا ابو مروان...اخوك مزنوق

----------


## aljooore

> والان اقولكم المجنون فوق 157 صاعد ممكن شراء والستوب اللو 156.65 
> تحت 157 وكسر اللو بيروح 156 تحتها بيروح 155 
> والله اعلم 
> انا الي بشوفوه بقولوه 
> والله الموفق

  
الهدف واللي يسلمك

----------


## aBoRaMa

طيب والزبدة مع الفرين ين  
تشوفا ستقر ومناسب للشراء والا باقي بينزل؟  :Angry Smile:   
عطنا الزبدة من جديد عن كل عملة والله مخي ضرب

----------


## سـاحر

اللي قاعد اشوفه ان ان المجنون يمشي مع الكيبل الحين في الصعود والنزول

----------


## aljooore

> الان احد يفيكم يسألني فرضا 
> الباوند فرنك 
> انا قلت نازل كذا وكذا من ضمنها 550 و520 و 470 
> تقولو نشتري اقولكم نزل لل 520 هل اكتفى ولا بيروح لل 470 او 500 
> بصدق في اشياء ماتقدر الواحد يحكم عليها 
> ولاكن هدف فوق الف نقطة فرقت 50 والخيار لكم 
> والله الموفق

  
انا شريت وتوكلت على الله بس الله يخليك الستوب كم

----------


## aljameel

وها انا اقول لو واصل صعود المجنون واخترق 158 ومن بعدها 159.20 
هاتشوفوه بأذن الله 162.60 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون لو ارتد من 157.50 لل 70 ممكن يرجع  وينزل لل 156 والله اعلم

----------


## بحريني88

> وها انا اقول لو واصل صعود المجنون واخترق 158 ومن بعدها 159.20 
> هاتشوفوه بأذن الله 162.60 والله اعلم 
> والله الموفق

 يالغالي يعني بكلامك نضع امر شراء معلق عند 158.3 ؟؟؟   :016:  عشان ماتروح علينه الصفقه

----------


## fahed122

ابو مروان  
والي يرحم والديك    
هدي  شوي  ولا تعصب  علينا   
واحنا عارفين  وعارفين انه سوء تصرف مناااا     
بس  هذي  الاسئله  تعرف وانا خوك  حالات نفسيه  نتيجه الخساره فقط لا غير       
سؤال :: 
هل بأمكاني اطق طق  طالع نازل مع المجنون  من 20الى30نقطه 
ولا الهجده زينه  
لاني  ولله الحمد  اعرف  لشغلات هذي  بس الحاله النفسيه ماتساعد

----------


## aljameel

والكيبل لو ما واصل صعود وارتد  
ونزل بنراقب 1.6320   
فوقها والله اعلم يصعد  
طبعا باختراق 1.6550  
بأذن الله هدفنا 1.6850 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

> يالغالي يعني بكلامك نضع امر شراء معلق عند 158.3 ؟؟؟   عشان ماتروح علينه الصفقه

  
ليش ماتبيع وتصير معه ليما يوصل 156 :Big Grin:

----------


## show me

أبو مروان الدولار ين وش وضعه
السعر الحالي 95.65

----------


## aBoRaMa

من لاحظ الهاي اللي سجله الكيبل،،، رقم مميز 
1.6666

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار لو صعد واخترق 4230 يطمئن ولو واصل صعود واخترق 4270 يطمئن اكثر 
والله اعلم 
هو له هدف 5130
نزل 5150 وارتد 
المهم الستوب 4100 
والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان..كلمه بس على اليورو..طيب بلاش كلمه قول(ط) يبقي طالع..(ن)يقي نازل..انا شاري وكن مسلب معايا 30 و دلوقتي 10

----------


## نائل

> من لاحظ الهاي اللي سجله الكيبل،،، رقم مميز 
> 1.6666

 
و عقبال ما يصير بعد مليار سنة كذا 6.6666

----------


## aljameel

وهذا شارت للمجنون  
هذه الموجه الصاعده شفتم وين صحح لل 50% 
هل يواصل صعود ولا يرجع لل 61% 
فأنا كل مايصعد يطمئن مثل ماقلت 158 و 159.20 
هذا اجتهاد كان في هدف وقلته 157  
والله اعلم

----------


## aBoRaMa

يا ابو مروان الله يرضى عليك   كم وقف الخسارة في الباوند الفرنك   :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

> يا ابو مروان الله يرضى عليك   كم وقف الخسارة في الباوند الفرنك

 الان راقبه عند 500 و 470 لو ارتد ولا يواصل  
المهم اخر نقطة يصل لها اعمله الستوب للاطمئنان بالاول هل يواصل صعود ولا لا

----------


## lionofegypt2020

يا جماعة انا معايا صفقة المجنون شراء من فوق
ودلوقتى سالب حوالى 170 نقطة
انا شارى من 158.50
تنصحنى بايه يا ابو مروان
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## fahed122

ابو مروان المجنون اذا كسر الوو 
اسوي بيع  والهدف  النبه61%فيبو

----------


## aljameel

المجنون صعد لل 157.46 وارتد انا قلت 157.50 
المهم متوقع بكسر اللو 156 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الباوند فرنك لو نزل تحت 470 متوقع 400 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljooore

> بأمانه حتى اللحضه الي شايفه الاتجاه العام صاعد 
> لل 165 متى لا اعلم وللمعلوميه له اهداف بعدها فوق 170 انا بتكلم على المدى البعيد 
> ممكن لو نزل تحت 153 بغير كلامي 
> وهذا النزول تصحيح طالع اكثر من 1000 نقطة مايصحح لا بد يصحح 
> والله اعلم

 بو مروان بليز الستوب قلت لك عنه ومارديت   

> الان احد يفيكم يسألني فرضا 
> الباوند فرنك 
> انا قلت نازل كذا وكذا من ضمنها 550 و520 و 470 
> تقولو نشتري اقولكم نزل لل 520 هل اكتفى ولا بيروح لل 470 او 500 
> بصدق في اشياء ماتقدر الواحد يحكم عليها 
> ولاكن هدف فوق الف نقطة فرقت 50 والخيار لكم 
> والله الموفق

 كمان نبي ستوبه   

> والكيبل لو ما واصل صعود وارتد  
> ونزل بنراقب 1.6320  
> فوقها والله اعلم يصعد  
> طبعا باختراق 1.6550  
> بأذن الله هدفنا 1.6850 والله اعلم 
> والله الموفق

  
بليز الستوب للشراء  
واليورو ين انا امس اقولهم قولوا لي كم الستوب قبل لا اروح انام محد قالي 
وطار الجمل بما حمل وخسرت فيه  كل اللي ربحته هو والمجنون في يومين وبدى يتاكل راس المال

----------


## aljooore

> يا جماعة انا معايا صفقة المجنون شراء من فوق
> ودلوقتى سالب حوالى 170 نقطة
> انا شارى من 158.50
> تنصحنى بايه يا ابو مروان
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

  
انا معاي من 15992  
اهون مني  قول يا رب 
انا بالنسبه لي بنتظر التنقطه اللي يقولي سكري فيها بسكر

----------


## aljooore

> الباوند فرنك لو نزل تحت 470 متوقع 400 
> والله اعلم

 هل هذا يعني انو الستوب 470   

> المجنون صعد لل 157.46 وارتد انا قلت 157.50 
> المهم متوقع بكسر اللو 156 
> والله اعلم

  
وهل هذا يعني انو الستوب 156 
والله انا مب فاهمه

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> انا معاي من 15992  
> اهون مني قول يا رب 
> انا بالنسبه لي بنتظر التنقطه اللي يقولي سكري فيها بسكر

 ربنا يسهلنا ياااارب ويطلع بقا
عشان كدة نزل كتير يريح بقا ويبدأ يطلع
ميدوخناش معاه يارب ويطلع لاهدافه فوق

----------


## aljooore

:015:  

> اليورو دولار لو صعد واخترق 4230 يطمئن ولو واصل صعود واخترق 4270 يطمئن اكثر 
> والله اعلم 
> هو له هدف 5130
> نزل 5150 وارتد 
> المهم الستوب 4100 
> والله الموفق

  
هذا وعرفنا استوبه اللي بعدو

----------


## aljameel

فرضا يااخون المجنون تحت 157.50 اقولكم رايح لل 156 او قريب منها 
ممكن استغلاله ولو واصل نزول خيرر وبركه 
والله اعلم

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي سامحني انه والله العظيم مش عارف ادخل شنو ولا شنو  :Frown:  
متخوف من الدخول من كثر التوصيات مش عارف اركز على شنو 
انصحني ادخل في صفقه ولا انتظر؟؟

----------


## lionofegypt2020

يعنى يا ابو مروان بالنسبة لكلامك المجنون ان شاء الله
طالع تانى يعنى طالع تانى باذن الله بس انتمش عارف امتى
هل اصبر على الصفقة ال معايا ومقفلهاش ولا اية
انا شارى المجنون من 158.50 وفى احتمال ينزل ل 156.00
طيب فى الحالة دى هل ممكن يرتد تانى لفوق ولا اية الوضع بالظبط
براحة كدة وخليك هادى ومعلش الناس بس مدبسة فى صفقات كلها بالسالب
ربنا يكرمك ويكرم الجميع يارب تحياتى ليك يا غالى

----------


## aBoRaMa

الباوند فرنك

----------


## fahed122

ياااارب  ياكريم   
يااارب   يخترق المجنون 157.50ياااارب   
يارب  يصل الى162 اليوم  يارب

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان وينك

----------


## aljooore

> ياااارب ياكريم   
> يااارب يخترق المجنون 157.50ياااارب   
> يارب يصل الى162 اليوم يارب

  
امين يارب

----------


## fahed122

يااارب   تصدق هذي الموجه   
يارب 
يارب 
يارب تصدق وتحقق هدفها عند157.70

----------


## aljooore

سندرنا الجميل سندره اليوم  
وبروحنا متسندرين

----------


## fahed122

كان ماني غلطان ان الشمعة حقت النص ساعة   الهمر  يارب تصدرق

----------


## aljameel

بالله عليكم بقول مااعرفه عن المجنون ولا احد يسأل بعد 
واخر مرة مرة بتكلم فيه 
الان تحت 157.50 بيروح 156 واصل تحت خير وبركه 
ممكن استغلاله وبيعه والستوب 157.50 
صعد فوق 157.50 نراقب 158 بعد ها 159.20  
اعتقد الشرح واضح وضوح الشمس مايبغاله تفسير 
استغلاله ان كان بيع ولا شراء والله من يعرف يتعامل معه يجنى منه الكثير 
وبنراقبه عند 156 هل يواصل نزول ولا لو واصل فنحن معه 
ارتد ممكن شراء واللو الذي يعمله هو الستوب 
والله الموفق

----------


## fahed122

> بالله عليكم بقول مااعرفه عن المجنون ولا احد يسأل بعد 
> واخر مرة مرة بتكلم فيه 
> الان تحت 157.50 بيروح 156 واصل تحت خير وبركه 
> ممكن استغلاله وبيعه والستوب 157.50 
> صعد فوق 157.50 نراقب 158 بعد ها 159.20  
> اعتقد الشرح واضح وضوح الشمس مايبغاله تفسير 
> استغلاله ان كان بيع ولا شراء والله من يعرف يتعامل معه يجنى منه الكثير 
> وبنراقبه عند 156 هل يواصل نزول ولا لو واصل فنحن معه 
> ارتد ممكن شراء واللو الذي يعمله هو الستوب 
> والله الموفق

 
والله دكتور :Drive1:   
بس جالس  اسلي نفسي  
واتمنى :Mad Argue:  انه يرتد

----------


## AQSAWI

اتمنى لكم التوفيق

----------


## aljameel

نفس الشي للكيبل انا قلت اعهدافه من ضمنها 1.6320 لل 300 
راقبوه عندها او قريب منها لو نزل  
تحت 1.6550 فانا قلت بيع وهي الستوب وكان سعره 1.6538 
والان نفس اقول تحت بيع فوقها بيطمئن بمواصلة الصعود 
من اراد يبيع يستغل اي صعود ةيضع الستوب اما 1.6455 او 1.6550 
لو نزل للهدف الذي حددته قريب من 5300 مراقبته لو واصل نزول خير وبركة لو صعد منها تقريبا فممكن شراء والستوب اللو الذي يعمله 
والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

> بالله عليكم بقول مااعرفه عن المجنون ولا احد يسأل بعد 
> واخر مرة مرة بتكلم فيه 
> الان تحت 157.50 بيروح 156 واصل تحت خير وبركه 
> ممكن استغلاله وبيعه والستوب 157.50 
> صعد فوق 157.50 نراقب 158 بعد ها 159.20  
> اعتقد الشرح واضح وضوح الشمس مايبغاله تفسير 
> استغلاله ان كان بيع ولا شراء والله من يعرف يتعامل معه يجنى منه الكثير 
> وبنراقبه عند 156 هل يواصل نزول ولا لو واصل فنحن معه 
> ارتد ممكن شراء واللو الذي يعمله هو الستوب 
> والله الموفق

  
يا ابو مروان ارفقعلينا شوي 
انت تقول المجنون الى 156 وماجد يقول المجنون الى 154،، يعني يؤيدك،،، لكن المصيبة انه يقول الكيبل نزول 2500 الى 3000 نقطة 
طيب عندي سؤال  
بما انكم اتفقتوا على هبوط المجنون وهو يرى هبوط الكيبل،،، ما تشوف ان الشيء هذا بيسحب الباوند فرنك معه الى علم مجهول؟ :Drive1:  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:

----------


## aljameel

> بالله عليكم بقول مااعرفه عن المجنون ولا احد يسأل بعد 
> واخر مرة مرة بتكلم فيه 
> الان تحت 157.50 بيروح 156 واصل تحت خير وبركه 
> ممكن استغلاله وبيعه والستوب 157.50 
> صعد فوق 157.50 نراقب 158 بعد ها 159.20  
> اعتقد الشرح واضح وضوح الشمس مايبغاله تفسير 
> استغلاله ان كان بيع ولا شراء والله من يعرف يتعامل معه يجنى منه الكثير 
> وبنراقبه عند 156 هل يواصل نزول ولا لو واصل فنحن معه 
> ارتد ممكن شراء واللو الذي يعمله هو الستوب 
> والله الموفق

 والله اعلم 
الان المجنون كم سعره 156.81 
اقولكم لو ماكسر اللو اليوم 156.65 عمره ماينزل  
من بعدها بنراقب 157.50 صعد فوقها بنراقب 158 صعد فوقها بنراقب 159.20 
بس يطلع فوق 159.20 اقولكم بنسبة 70% مبرووك وكل مايصعد فوق 159.20 زودو النسبة 
ويكون هدفه بأذن الله 162.60 
لو نزل وكسر 156.65 بيروح لل 156 تقريبا ومنها متوقع صعود واصل نزول خير وبركه 
والله الموفق 
انا بعد 10 دقائق بروح الصلاة راقبوه والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## fahed122

يابو مروان لا تواخذني  صرت مخبط اليوم  
وامس  كان عندي اختبارات اول مستوى من  التحليل الموجي  لس  في بدايه الطريق  
وجالس   اسولف  واقول صح خطاء 
ولو تشوفني  كيف  مسوي  غير تضحك علي    
لا تواخذو  الي لسى في اول مستوى  مايعرف غير اسماء  فقط للموجات   
الله يرزقنا وياكم  ولا يخسر مسلم يارب

----------


## aljameel

> يا ابو مروان ارفقعلينا شوي 
> انت تقول المجنون الى 156 وماجد يقول المجنون الى 154،، يعني يؤيدك،،، لكن المصيبة انه يقول الكيبل نزول 2500 الى 3000 نقطة 
> طيب عندي سؤال  
> بما انكم اتفقتوا على هبوط المجنون وهو يرى هبوط الكيبل،،، ما تشوف ان الشيء هذا بيسحب الباوند فرنك معه الى علم مجهول؟

 يااخي انا رجل صريح جدا  
اذا الكيبل بينزل 2500 او 3000 نقطة  
مو المجنون ولد عم الكيبل اجل المجنون بينزل 4000 او 5000 نقطة 
الله ماشفناه بالعقل عرفناه 
الكيبل موجته  الصاعده العامه من 1.4400 تقريبا كم صاعد 2250 نقطة  
نزل 250 بتحكم عليه الاف النقاط والله لو كان من يكون مايقدر يحدد هذا الهدف ولو يزعل مني ماجد  
انا الي شايفه حتى اللحضه هذه موجه صاعده هدفها 1.6800 هل يذهب لها الله اعلم 
فاي نزول فهو تصحيح لموجات صاعده  حتى اللحضه 
طيب اليوم لو صعد فوق 1.6550 بنقول ايش  بتعرف لو صعد فوقها بيأكد الصعود لل 1.6800 بنسبة 70 لل 80 % والله اعلم 
انا هذا رأي وكل من حر برأيه والله الموفق 
وللمعلومية من اراد يعرف الدولار يجب عليه معرفة البترول

----------


## saud33

ابو مروان بالله خذ لك طله على الدولار كندي وين رايح اشوفه ماسك خط على فوق

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان زعلانى مني انا حاسه كذي

----------


## نائل

> يااخي انا رجل صريح جدا  
> اذا الكيبل بينزل 2500 او 3000 نقطة  
> مو المجنون ولد عم الكيبل اجل المجنون بينزل 4000 او 5000 نقطة 
> الله ماشفناه بالعقل عرفناه 
> الكيبل موجته  الصاعده العامه من 1.4400 تقريبا كم صاعد 2250 نقطة  
> نزل 250 بتحكم عليه الاف النقاط والله لو كان من يكون مايقدر يحدد هذا الهدف ولو يزعل مني ماجد  
> انا الي شايفه حتى اللحضه هذه موجه صاعده هدفها 1.6800 هل يذهب لها الله اعلم 
> فاي نزول فهو تصحيح لموجات صاعده  حتى اللحضه 
> طيب اليوم لو صعد فوق 1.6550 بنقول ايش  بتعرف لو صعد فوقها بيأكد الصعود لل 1.6800 بنسبة 70 لل 80 % والله اعلم 
> ...

 
كلام جميل مثلك ،، 
بس يا استاذي لو نزل الكيبل حتى 20000 الف نقطة أكيد رح ينزل معه المجنون و العملات 
الباقية التي معها علاقة طردية بالباوند و بشكل عام الدولار ،،، 
و الله صدقت النفط أهم حاجة ،،،
انا شبه متأكد انه تصحيح اليوم جاء بسبب انخفاض بسيط في النفط (( رح اتأكد ان شاء الله ) 
تحياتي لك ،،

----------


## aBoRaMa

جزاك الله خير 
انت لازم تتحملنا،،، ممكن تفكر ان بعض الاسئلة تغث وترفع الضغط،،، لكنك نسيت انا ما نملك الخبرة اللي تملكها ولاعندنا الادوات اللي عندك،،، عشان كذا تلقانا ضايعين في الطاسة،،،    
ترى كلنا يطبق علينا الجملة اللي قالها عادل امام في مدرسة المشاغبين                                
"دا انا غلباااااااااااااان"  :Big Grin:

----------


## aBoRaMa

> ابو مروان بالله خذ لك طله على الدولار كندي وين رايح اشوفه ماسك خط على فوق

  
ول ول ول  
انت باقي ماطلعت،،، مو قلت لك الستوب لو 1.0970

----------


## show me

"دا انا غلباااااااااااااان"

----------


## نائل

> جزاك الله خير 
> انت لازم تتحملنا،،، ممكن تفكر ان بعض الاسئلة تغث وترفع الضغط،،، لكنك نسيت انا ما نملك الخبرة اللي تملكها ولاعندنا الادوات اللي عندك،،، عشان كذا تلقانا ضايعين في الطاسة،،،    
> ترى كلنا يطبق علينا الجملة اللي قالها عادل امام في مدرسة المشاغبين  
> "دا انا غلباااااااااااااان"

 هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ان شاء الله ما رح نستمر في هذا الغلب و رح نتعلم و رح نشارك اخونا الجميل في وضع التوصيات ،،  :Good:  بس يبغالنا وقت  :016:

----------


## rare43

الحيــــــــــــن المجنون متوقع انه يروح لل 156 !!!!! هذا اللى فهمته

----------


## lionofegypt2020

المجنون كسر 156.65
ونزل حتى الان 156.15
يارب استررر يااارب

----------


## khaledellord

شباب الاسترالي دولار رايح علي فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بوغدير

السلام عليكم 
اخواني ما ابي احد يزعل مني والله ما اقصد بالكلام هذا شخص معين لكن الكلام للجميع ولي انا اولكم 
بو مروان يعطيكم نقاط ارتداد والدخول يكون منها واستوبات قليله واهداف عاليه 
واتعجب لما اشوف واحد يقول انا خسران لحد الآن 100 او 200 او 300 نقطه مع ان الاستوب نادر ما يكون 
70 او 80 نقطه واحيانا ممكن يوصل 100 نقطه وجميع الاستوبات من 30 الى 50 او 60 نقطه 
بصراحه مو عارف طريقة دخولكم بالتوصيه 
انا بالنسبه لي راحت علي نومه اليوم وما صار لي نصيب ادخل معاكم ومع هذا لم ادخل بمنتصف الطريق 
وثاني شي كانت في فرص كثيره بين صعود ونزول لكن بامانه تملكني الخوف من الدخول ففضلت ابقى خارج السوق 
بمعنى ليس عليكم دخول جميع التوصيات لكن اختاروا منها ما تستطيعون متابعتها مثل ما يطلب بو مروان 
التزم بالتوصيه واهمها نقاط الاستوب وباذن الله تعالى سوف تجنون الخير 
واسف على الاطاله لكن هي نصيحه للجميع 
احترامي وتقديري

----------


## yasser35

> يااخي انا رجل صريح جدا  
> اذا الكيبل بينزل 2500 او 3000 نقطة  
> مو المجنون ولد عم الكيبل اجل المجنون بينزل 4000 او 5000 نقطة 
> الله ماشفناه بالعقل عرفناه 
> الكيبل موجته  الصاعده العامه من 1.4400 تقريبا كم صاعد 2250 نقطة  
> نزل 250 بتحكم عليه الاف النقاط والله لو كان من يكون مايقدر يحدد هذا الهدف ولو يزعل مني ماجد  
> انا الي شايفه حتى اللحضه هذه موجه صاعده هدفها 1.6800 هل يذهب لها الله اعلم 
> فاي نزول فهو تصحيح لموجات صاعده  حتى اللحضه 
> طيب اليوم لو صعد فوق 1.6550 بنقول ايش  بتعرف لو صعد فوقها بيأكد الصعود لل 1.6800 بنسبة 70 لل 80 % والله اعلم 
> ...

 يا اخوان مش رايحين نختلف على 1000 او 2000 نقطة  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
الموضوع ما فيه انه حاليا قريب 6300   
تصوري - انه سوف يصعد الى ارقام الاخ جميل 6800 +- والله اعلم وتكون الطابق الاخير في خيمة الفوريكس
ومنها ان شاء المولى ينزل 1000 او 2000 او 3000 نقطة والله اعلم
اخي جميل اذا كلامي فيه اي منطق الرجاء طمن  الاخوة  المحتارين
وياريت تضع ارقام تصح من التي انا كتبتها  
وبالمرة شو رايك نعطيك احسباتنا وتشتغل لنا - وعلى النص المربح والمخسر   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
هههههههه مجرد مزحة
========================= رجاء ما حدا يطخ علي ,,,,   :Inlove:

----------


## aBoRaMa

اعتقد الباوند فرنك مايوقف الا عند 1.7375 
رقم مميز 
خخخ

----------


## aljameel

وهذه شارتات للمشاهدة 
مرتبطة مع بعضها البعض للمعلومية والتعلم ومعرفة الاتجاهات واسباب التوصيات 
لو اغلق يوم الكيبل تحت 1.6000 تقريبااحتمال يضعف الموجه الصاعدة والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم واراكم ليلا بأذن الله  
والله يحفظكم ويرعاكم

----------


## lionofegypt2020

المجنوون نزل 156 يا جماعة
هنعرفوا ازاى هل هيكون من هنا فيه ارتداد لفوق
ولا ايةةةة ياريت ال يعرف حاجة يقولنا وربنا يكرم يااارب

----------


## aBoRaMa

ما نقول غير الله يجزاك خير  
بس انت روق،،،

----------


## abo saqer

> والان أستاذنكم واراكم ليلا بأذن الله   والله يحفظكم ويرعاكم

   الله يجزيك الخير ويحفظك انت ومالك واولادك لحب الخير للجميع  وفي امان الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

طيب يا جماعة بس قولولنا حاجة
دلوقتى ابو مروان قال هنراقب المجنون واحتمال ينزل ل 156
دلوقتى كسر ال 156 وبدأ ينزل والان 155.80 طيب ايه الكلام
حد يقولنا اى حاجة ايه الجديد طيب ؟؟؟

----------


## بوغدير

المجنون على فريم الساعه والاربع ساعات اخترق ترند صاعد وهذا للعلم 
الي خارج السوق يفضل الانتظار حتى عودة بو مروان لأعطاء رأيه 
والي بايع من فوق ما في خوف عليه باذن الله تعالى 
احترامي وتقديري

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> المجنون على فريم الساعه والاربع ساعات اخترق ترند صاعد وهذا للعلم  الي خارج السوق يفضل الانتظار حتى عودة بو مروان لأعطاء رأيه  والي بايع من فوق ما في خوف عليه باذن الله تعالى  احترامي وتقديري

 يعنى قصدك ايه نازل تانى ولا اية بالظبط ؟؟  :Ohmy:

----------


## بوغدير

> يعنى قصدك ايه نازل تانى ولا اية بالظبط ؟؟

 قد يصل لمنطقة 154.80 اقل اكثر والله اعلم 
هذا رأي شخصي قابل للخطأ قبل الصواب 
وكل هذا النزول ما هي الا تصحيح وقد يمتد التصحيح لتحت اشوي قبل الانطلاق من جديد 
احترامي وتقديري

----------


## fahed122

والله وانا اخوك  
ان شاءالله  يكون  منهنا  طلوع 
لان على حسب شارت ابو مروان ان الهدف كان 61%فيبو  
يعني بحدود155.50    
وان شاء الله يكون ارتفاع من هذي المناطق   
يارب  هون علينااا   
ورزقنا  وعوظنا خير منها يارب العالمين

----------


## fahed122

> وهذا شارت للمجنون  
> هذه الموجه الصاعده شفتم وين صحح لل 50% 
> هل يواصل صعود ولا يرجع لل 61% 
> فأنا كل مايصعد يطمئن مثل ماقلت 158 و 159.20 
> هذا اجتهاد كان في هدف وقلته 157  
> والله اعلم

   للمشاهدة

----------


## منكم نستفيد

يا أخوان أنا اعتذر لتطفلي 
من عادتي المتابعه بصمت وعن بعد
ولكني رأيت مالا يمكنني السكوت عنه 
في المنتدى الكثير من الاخوان المحترمين أصحاب التوصيات الذين يرجون من الله الاجر والثواب ونسأل الله أن يأجرهم على ذلك
كل له طريقته وكل له رأياه حسب المعطيات التي أمامه ونحن ليس علينا الا المتابعه والاسأله عما أشكل علينا
والاخ جميل في هذه الصفحه مو مقصر يرد على كل صغيرة وكبيرة رغم وضوحها 
وكذلك الاخ ماجد في الصفحة الاخرى ايضا ما يقصر فمن احب ان يتابع هنا أو عند الأخ ماجد فهو يتابع من  يثق برأيه فإذا أراد أن يسأل يسأل عن سبب كذا او لم سيذهب لكذا 
ولا يجوز ان نقول للاخ جميل انت تقول كذا والاخ ماجد يقول كذا لنضرب الاقوال ببعضها 
وكذلك لا يجوز لاحد ان يذهب لصفحة احد الاخوة الذين يتعبون لوضع التوصيات ونقول انتم تقولون كذا والاخ جميل يقول كذا
فهذا لا يصح  مع احترامي للاخ السائل وعدم قصده  
ملاحظة : الاخ جميل يا اخوان نظام توصياته يخبرك باتجاه العمله وعلى ضوءها انت تحدد هدفك 
الامر واضح لا يحتاج كثرت اسأله ان كان فوق كذا فهو شراء الى كذا وان كان تحت كذا فهو بيع الى كذا فنرجوا من الجميع عدم اكثار الاسئلة لأننا والله ضعنا في البحث بين الصفحات عن توصية الاخ جميل 
واخير اعتذر من الاخ جميل لاني  تلقفت في صفحته دون اذنه

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> والله وانا اخوك  
> ان شاءالله يكون منهنا طلوع 
> لان على حسب شارت ابو مروان ان الهدف كان 61%فيبو  
> يعني بحدود155.50    
> وان شاء الله يكون ارتفاع من هذي المناطق   
> يارب هون علينااا   
> ورزقنا وعوظنا خير منها يارب العالمين

 امين يارب العالمين  :Hands:

----------


## الدولارجي

مساء الورد 
جميعا عساه يوم كله ارباح 
ربي يوفقكم كلكم

----------


## fahed122

> مساء الورد 
> جميعا عساه يوم كله ارباح 
> ربي يوفقكم كلكم

 مساء الاحساس والطيبه  
هلا وغلا  حبيب قلبي    
اللهم امين    
اللهم اجعل يومنا هذا  اربح  عظيمه   وبارلكنا فيها  يارب العاليمن

----------


## aljooore

بليز يالربع اذا حد عنده فكره عن ستوب الباوند فرنك

----------


## aljooore

ابي حد ينصحني  
هل اسكر عقودي المفتوحه على هاي الخساره  
او انتظر الارتداد اخاف ما في ارتدادات وتزيد الخساره  
انا الان خسارنه بس عمل يومين وكمن دولار من راس المال يعني مايهمني الاغلاق بعوضهم ها حد يشور علي

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> بليز يالربع اذا حد عنده فكره عن ستوب الباوند فرنك

 طيب وبالنسبة للمجنون ايه النظام ؟؟
انا لسه منتظر ومستنى الارتداد ويطلع ان شاء الله

----------


## الدولارجي

> مساء الاحساس والطيبه  
> هلا وغلا  حبيب قلبي    
> اللهم امين    
> اللهم اجعل يومنا هذا  اربح  عظيمه   وبارلكنا فيها  يارب العاليمن

 
حبيبي يا غالي 
والله انك نوارة يا رب تدبل المحفظة اليوم  :Hands:  :Hands:  
وربي يعطيك على قد نيتك انته وكل المسلمين اللي يشتغلون بالفوركس 
شاكر ردك  :Inlove:

----------


## fahed122

شباب   
ان شاء الله مافيه هنا خوووف 
يارب   
وصلنا لاهداف  تصحيحيه  كبيره جداً   
المهم الان الاستب لوز  على الوووو   (( اي الادنى ))  
اي كسر للووو  ممكن يصحح الى مستويات اكبر   
والله يرزق الجميع  
يارب 
المجنون لازم يخترق156.35
عشان يعطي هدف الى156.80

----------


## محمد جرادات

بالنسبة للباوند فرنك 
اهدافه 1 : 1.7480
2 : 1.7560
3 : 1.7660 
والله تعالى اعلم 
ووقف الخسارة 1.7360

----------


## aljooore

> طيب وبالنسبة للمجنون ايه النظام ؟؟
> انا لسه منتظر ومستنى الارتداد ويطلع ان شاء الله

  
والله محلل جزاه الله خير قالي انه بيروح 15730 قبل الارتداد والله اعلم انا فاتحه شراء بدبل صفقاتي و وراح اغلق الكل على هالسعر على الاقل خسارتي تقل ولكل حادث حديث 
على العموم انت راقب الرقم هذا والله يرزقنا

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> شباب  
> ان شاء الله مافيه هنا خوووف 
> يارب   
> وصلنا لاهداف تصحيحيه كبيره جداً   
> المهم الان الاستب لوز على الوووو (( اي الادنى ))  
> اي كسر للووو ممكن يصحح الى مستويات اكبر   
> والله يرزق الجميع  
> يارب 
> المجنون لازم يخترق156.35
> عشان يعطي هدف الى156.80

 يا مسهل الاحوال يارب
انا عامل شراء من سعر 185.50
انا الان اشاهد فقط وانتظر مكان جيد للدخول شراء
ان شاء الله السعر الان 165.35 ياااارب يا مسهل   :Hands:

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ما شاء الله الان نرى ارتداد للمجنون والان وصل الى سعر 156.42
يا مسهل الاحوال يارب العالمين ويكمل صعود يارب عشان نطلع
 من الصفقة ال احنا فيها دى يارب يا كريم

----------


## الدولارجي

اخواني بالنسبة للباوند لوين طريقه نزول ولا طلوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## fahed122

> اخواني بالنسبة للباوند لوين طريقه نزول ولا طلوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 
والله المعلومات الي في راسي  كلها طارت :No3:   
من البقوس الي عطانيها المجنون :Boxing:   
ولو عندي  معلومه  والله لفيدك  
بس بأمكانك ترجع  وتبحث في اخر  5صفحات :016:   
وايرب ترزق الجميع

----------


## الدولارجي

حبيبي الله يسعدك
شكرا وردك يكفي  
شكرا حبيبي

----------


## fahed122

> حبيبي الله يسعدك
> شكرا وردك يكفي  
> شكرا حبيبي

  
الله يسعد ايامك     
والله خلاص النوم  مقفل معي    
استودعكم الله ان شاء الله نلقاكم  غداً  
وقد رجعت  المياه الى مجاريهاا   
ويارب  يارب   اصحى  القا المجنون  والازواج البقيه  قد اخترقت قمتها  وحققت ققم  اكبر بكثير   
يارب العلمين    
يالطيف

----------


## Millionaire

> اخواني بالنسبة للباوند لوين طريقه نزول ولا طلوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 والله ياعزيزي بعد اذن الاخ الجميل بارك الله فيه . على هذا الحال مو واضح ولكن والعلم عند الله انه بصعد . لانه اصلا الصعود جنوني كان ولابد من حركه تصحيحه . وهذه الحركه ممكن صارت قبل تثبيت الفائدة غدا على اليورو والاسترليني . عدا خبر التغير في مبيعات المنازل . يعنه كله في صالح الاسترليني . ولكن يبقى الاسترليني صاحب مواقف مجنونه قبل هيك الاخبار مشت عكس المتوقع ومو شي جديد . لكن على هذا النزول والترند صاعد بشكل عام والاهداف المتوقعه مازالت بعيده فالعلم عند الله انه الكيبل والمجنون معاه يرد رده محترمه واتمنى ذلك من الله خاصه من لهم صفقات شراء . والصافي تاخذه من اخي ابو مروان خبرته اضعاف خبرتي .  ونصيحه لاتسمع كل ما يقال من توقعات في المنتدى . برأي هذا موضوع مناسب للتوصيات والتوقعات لانها توقعات عقلانية مدروسه وليست على السبهلله .  
بالتوفيق اخي والله يجعل ايامكم ارباح ولا اراكم الله خساره على يد الاخ ابو مروان 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## الدولارجي

> والله ياعزيزي بعد اذن الاخ الجميل بارك الله فيه . على هذا الحال مو واضح ولكن والعلم عند الله انه بصعد . لانه اصلا الصعود جنوني كان ولابد من حركه تصحيحه . وهذه الحركه ممكن صارت قبل تثبيت الفائدة غدا على اليورو والاسترليني . عدا خبر التغير في مبيعات المنازل . يعنه كله في صالح الاسترليني . ولكن يبقى الاسترليني صاحب مواقف مجنونه قبل هيك الاخبار مشت عكس المتوقع ومو شي جديد . لكن على هذا النزول والترند صاعد بشكل عام والاهداف المتوقعه مازالت بعيده فالعلم عند الله انه الكيبل والمجنون معاه يرد رده محترمه واتمنى ذلك من الله خاصه من لهم صفقات شراء . والصافي تاخذه من اخي ابو مروان خبرته اضعاف خبرتي .  ونصيحه لاتسمع كل ما يقال من توقعات في المنتدى . برأي هذا موضوع مناسب للتوصيات والتوقعات لانها توقعات عقلانية مدروسه وليست على السبهلله .  
> بالتوفيق اخي والله يجعل ايامكم ارباح ولا اراكم الله خساره على يد الاخ ابو مروان 
> بالتوفيق للجميع

 
المشكلة اي داخل بيع والخسارة 200 دولار وفيمة العقد 0.5 بفكر اسكره بالخسارة؟؟؟؟

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> والله ياعزيزي بعد اذن الاخ الجميل بارك الله فيه . على هذا الحال مو واضح ولكن والعلم عند الله انه بصعد . لانه اصلا الصعود جنوني كان ولابد من حركه تصحيحه . وهذه الحركه ممكن صارت قبل تثبيت الفائدة غدا على اليورو والاسترليني . عدا خبر التغير في مبيعات المنازل . يعنه كله في صالح الاسترليني . ولكن يبقى الاسترليني صاحب مواقف مجنونه قبل هيك الاخبار مشت عكس المتوقع ومو شي جديد . لكن على هذا النزول والترند صاعد بشكل عام والاهداف المتوقعه مازالت بعيده فالعلم عند الله انه الكيبل والمجنون معاه يرد رده محترمه واتمنى ذلك من الله خاصه من لهم صفقات شراء . والصافي تاخذه من اخي ابو مروان خبرته اضعاف خبرتي . ونصيحه لاتسمع كل ما يقال من توقعات في المنتدى . برأي هذا موضوع مناسب للتوصيات والتوقعات لانها توقعات عقلانية مدروسه وليست على السبهلله .  
> بالتوفيق اخي والله يجعل ايامكم ارباح ولا اراكم الله خساره على يد الاخ ابو مروان 
> بالتوفيق للجميع

 بالظبط كدة يا غالى ابو مروان ما شاء الله عليه ولا لنا دعوة
بباقى كلام الناس فى المنتدى عن النزول والكلام دة
 وبالنسبة للاخ دولارجى
خد بالك انت كدة بتضيع فلوسك وكل يوم بتخسر
لازم تنتظر تدخل لما الاخ ابو مروان يقول
متدخلش من نفسك كدة

----------


## aljooore

هناك فرصة  شراء استرالي دولار والله اعلم هدفخا8300
ستوب 7810  
ننتظر الدعم من الجميل

----------


## Millionaire

> المشكلة اي داخل بيع والخسارة 200 دولار وفيمة العقد 0.5 بفكر اسكره بالخسارة؟؟؟؟

 اخي والله شي برجعلك انك تغلق . لكن سؤالي لك صبرت كل هالصبر على الخساره ومن بدا يطلع او يريح على الاقل جيت تقفل .؟ الصبر اخوي والي كاتبه ربك بصير . ياتكمل على خساره يا تتعوض ان شاء الله وانا متفائل خير انه برد طلوع . وصدقني انا فاتح 5 عقود وكلها خساره اليوم عادي جدا وين بروح يعني مصيره يرد محله ان شاء الله وهذه مو توصية لاوالله وصدقني انا شاري الان وعلى الله .ربك الي كاتبه بصير غصب عني وعنك والزق بتاخذه ايش ما صار . المهم الصبر . ونشوف ايضا الاخ ابو مروان جزاه الله خير ايش باين معاه جديد . 
بالتوفيق

----------


## الدولارجي

> اخي والله شي برجعلك انك تغلق . لكن سؤالي لك صبرت كل هالصبر على الخساره ومن بدا يطلع او يريح على الاقل جيت تقفل .؟ الصبر اخوي والي كاتبه ربك بصير . ياتكمل على خساره يا تتعوض ان شاء الله وانا متفائل خير انه برد طلوع . وصدقني انا فاتح 5 عقود وكلها خساره اليوم عادي جدا وين بروح يعني مصيره يرد محله ان شاء الله وهذه مو توصية لاوالله وصدقني انا شاري الان وعلى الله .ربك الي كاتبه بصير غصب عني وعنك والزق بتاخذه ايش ما صار . المهم الصبر . ونشوف ايضا الاخ ابو مروان جزاه الله خير ايش باين معاه جديد . 
> بالتوفيق

 الله يوفقك وعسى كل عقودك تقلب بالموجب  
شكرا أخي الكريم  :015:

----------


## الدولارجي

تم الاقفال بالخسارة 
والله بيعوض

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ننتظر الاخ ابو مروان ان شاء الله
ليفيدنا عن صفقة المجنون باذن الله
ماذا نفعل وننتظر او نخرج من انه نقطة فى هذا الارتداد
وربنا يكرم الجميع يارب

----------


## بوغدير

> يا مسهل الاحوال يارب
> انا عامل شراء من سعر 185.50
> انا الان اشاهد فقط وانتظر مكان جيد للدخول شراء
> ان شاء الله السعر الان 165.35 ياااارب يا مسهل

 يعطيك العافيه اخوي وموفق 
حبيت اسألك اخوي عن الشراء من النقطه 155.50 عندك العقد من زمان ولا امس اخذته 
لأن اللو الي وصل له على شركة افكسول 155.66  
احترامي وتقديري

----------


## الدولارجي

في شيئ غلط كل ما ادخل في عقد ييجي عكس التوقعات تماما 
وخسارات متلاحقة في شيئ خطأ 
معقولة الشركة نصاااابة 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> يعطيك العافيه اخوي وموفق  حبيت اسألك اخوي عن الشراء من النقطه 155.50 عندك العقد من زمان ولا امس اخذته  لأن اللو الي وصل له على شركة افكسول 155.66   احترامي وتقديري

 اخوى الغالى اهلا وسهلا بيك
وجزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك
ولكن اخى الغالى انا كتبت خطأ
انا عامل شراء من سعر 158.50
وليس 155.50 لانى عامل شراء من فوق
ومستنى الصفقة تطلع ان شاء الله
وفعلا اللو امبارح كان عندى 155.66

----------


## بوغدير

> اخوى الغالى اهلا وسهلا بيك
> وجزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك
> ولكن اخى الغالى انا كتبت خطأ
> انا عامل شراء من سعر 158.50
> وليس 155.50 لانى عامل شراء من فوق
> ومستنى الصفقة تطلع ان شاء الله
> وفعلا اللو امبارح كان عندى 155.66

 العفو يالغالي وحياك الله 
لأني اعتقد اني قريت لك مشاركه انك شاري من فوق وقلت يمكن اخذ عقد من تحت 
على العموم ادعو الله تعالى ان يرتد السعر للأعلى ويكون لصالح صفقتك 
احترامي وتقديري

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  156.70  والله اعلم شراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الستوب  156.20  الاهداف بأذن الله  157.10  157.60  والله الموفق

----------


## بحريني88

السلام عليكم اخي الجميل 
كيف حالك 
اليوم الكيبل والمجنوون بأذن الله اهداافهم كبيييره صح

----------


## بوغدير

وعليكم السلام 
اذا ربك سهلها  :Regular Smile:

----------


## بوغدير

بو مروان ما عليك امر 
ما شاء الله وصلنا للهدف الاول 
تعتقد عند الوصول للهدف الثاني يكمل مشواره ولا ممكن يكون في باقي  تصحيح  
للأمانه انا نظرتي لهاي الامس شنو رايك الشخصي 
احترامي وتقديري

----------


## بحريني88

اللف الحمدلله والشكر اول 30 نقطه ربحناهه اليوم  
انه سكرت عقب الهدف الاول بكم نقطه

----------


## بوغدير

> اللف الحمدلله والشكر اول 30 نقطه ربحناهه اليوم  
> انه سكرت عقب الهدف الاول بكم نقطه

 الله يرزقك ويرزقنا ان شاء الله اخوي بحريني وتستاهل 
الفضل لله ومن ثم اخونا بو مروان

----------


## بحريني88

اي والله 
النعم بالله هوه ذو الفضل الكبير 
وايضا فضل وكرم اخي الغالي واخوي الكبير الجميل

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.6312  والله اعلم  بيع  الستوب   1.6325  او  1.6455  اختار مايناسبك  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.6250  1.6210  1.6190  1.6140  1.6100  1.6065  1.5970  والله الموفق

----------


## fahed122

> الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.6312  والله اعلم  بيع  الستوب   1.6325  او  1.6455  اختار مايناسبك  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.6190  1.6140  1.6065  1.5970  والله الموفق

  
مشاء الله عليك  تسلم  
والله دكتور 
وابشرك  تعدلت الامور  في المجنون  وعند النقطه الي حددتها انت  من155.80 
الى ذكرتها في الشارت  عند النسبة 61%فيبوو   
ووصل المجنون الهدف الثاني     
نبي الجديد في المجنون  الله يحفظك

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ابو مروان اعطينا المفيد فى المجنون يا غالى
الان السعر رجع الى 156.75
وهل معنى ان الكيبل له توصيل بيع
يبقى المجنون كذلك ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  156.70  والله اعلم شراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الستوب  156.20  الاهداف بأذن الله  157.10  157.60   والله الموفق

   توصية بيع  عند وصوله للهدف  الشراء بأذن الله  اختار النقطة التي تناسبك وبيع  الستوب  159  الاهداف بأذن الله  155.70  154.10  والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> توصية بيع   عند وصوله للهدف الشراء بأذن الله  اختار النقطة التي تناسبك وبيع  الستوب  159  الاهداف بأذن الله  155.70  154.10  والله الموفق

 ابو مروان ان تقصد ايه بجملة عند وصوله للهدف الشراء بأذن الله اختار النقطة التي تناسبك وبيعهل عند وصولة الى 157.30 مرة اخرى ولا اية يا غالى ولا انت تقصد انه نقطة يا غالى وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.7426  والله اعلم بيع  الستوب  1.7480  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.7350  1.7230  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان ان تقصد ايه بجملة عند وصوله للهدف الشراء بأذن الله اختار النقطة التي تناسبك وبيعهل عند وصولة الى 157.30 مرة اخرى ولا اية يا غالى ولا انت تقصد انه نقطة يا غالى وجزاك الله خيرا

 هدف الشراء 157.60 
فالبيع اما من عند الهدف 157.60 او فوقه لو صعد مثلا 158 او فوقها

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> هدف الشراء 157.60 
> فالبيع اما من عند الهدف 157.60 او فوقه لو صعد مثلا 158 او فوقها

 يعنى هل هيطلع تانى للارقام دى خلال الصباح مثلا ولا خلاص كدة ولا اية بالظبط فهمنى يا غالى هو من شوية وصل لسعر 157.30 وبدأ النزول والان السعر ارتد الى 156.60 وصعد الى 156.90 ثم بدأ فى التذبذب ولا اقوم بعمل بيع من هنا من السعر الحالى واقوم بعمل هيدج ولا اية النصيحة التى تقدمها لى يا اخى الغالى تحياتى وتقديرى لك جزاك الله خيرا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.6312  والله اعلم  بيع  الستوب   1.6325  او  1.6455  اختار مايناسبك  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.6250  1.6210  1.6190  1.6140  1.6100  1.6065  1.5970   والله الموفق

   خوفا من الحركة السريعه  يفضل اعتماد الستوب 1.6455  والخيار لكم

----------


## fahed122

الله يوفق يابو مروان  
وتسلم  على المتابعه   
ودكتوووور   دكتوووور    
ابو مروان هل تغير الطابع العام  لزوج من صعود الى نزووول  
وايش ترجيحاتك   لزوج

----------


## aljameel

> يعنى هل هيطلع تانى للارقام دى خلال الصباح مثلا ولا خلاص كدة  ولا اية بالظبط فهمنى يا غالى هو من شوية وصل لسعر 157.30 وبدأ النزول والان السعر ارتد الى 156.60 وصعد الى 156.90 ثم بدأ فى التذبذب ولا اقوم بعمل بيع من هنا من السعر الحالى واقوم بعمل هيدج ولا اية النصيحة التى تقدمها لى يا اخى الغالى  تحياتى وتقديرى لك جزاك الله خيرا

 اخي مالم يضرب الستوب 156.20 فهو صاعد بأذن الله

----------


## fahed122

> اخي مالم يضرب الستوب 156.20 فهو صاعد بأذن الله

 تعجبني  فيك  عدم  وجود مكان  للعوطف 
الشارت  شارت  والتحليل  تحليل

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم  توني صاحي من النوم ومروق ،،، بس جوعان خخخ  اليوم كان يوم دامي على الغلابا اللي مثلي والحمدلله على كل حال،،، ولكن عوضناها  بس ودي اقول كلمة للاخ اللي علق على كلامي عن الاخ ماجد  انا اساسا ما عرفت الكاتب الا عن طريق ابو مروان وهو اللي اثنى عليه،،،، وانا كنت ما اتابع الا ابو مروان من فترة طويلة وحتى من قبل اسجل في المنتدى  نصيحتك وكلامك اللي قلته في غير محلها،،، والكلام اللي صار بينا ما يزعل اساسا،، ولكن بسبب التوتر اللي الكل كان فيه،،، كانت ردة فعل الغالي ابو مروان عنيفة شوي،،،، ولكنها كانت مفيدة جدا لي ولغيري،،،،  يمكن اسلولي كان خطأ في طريقة استفساري لكن قلبي نظيف ولا يمكن اغير رايي في ابو مروان،، ولذلك انا اعتذر له ،، وانا على كل حال راح استمر معه الااذا هو ما وده،، فلا تنصب نفسك مكانه وتبدا تعطي توجيهات بالمغادرة،،، كيف قدرت تكتب مثل هذا الكلام اذا كان صاحب الدار نفسه قبل كلامي ورد علي بطريقة علمية،، وبدون حتى ما يلمح للكلام اللي انت صرحت به وهذا من كرم اخلاقه وحسن ضيافته  لا ابو مروان ولا غيره مجبر انه يتكلم عن الطريقة والاساليب اللي يستخدمها في معرفة الاهداف اللي ما شاء الله عليه يجيبها بدقة،، ولكن نفس سؤالي اللي زعله وخلاه يشارك بشوية شارتات خلتني اكتشف بعض الاسرار اللي يستخدمها ابو مروان وعرفت السبب اللي كان وراء اصرار ابو مروان على ان الباوند فرنك رايح لـ 7700 يالرغم من انه ماذكر السبب ولكني عرفته  انا اشارك مع ابو مروان عشان استفيد علم قبل اني استفيد فلوس، لان ابو مروان ممكن يتركنا في اي يوم او ممكن يترك المنتدى او ممكن يغير رايه ولاعاد يكتب توصيات ،، ولكن العلم اللي اتعلمه يبقى معي الى ان اموت  وانا بصراحة ودي ان ابو مروان ينزل شارتات على كل توصية، مو عشان يوثقها او يقنعني ولكن عشان اشوف كيف يفكر واستفيد،، لكني ادري ان الشيء هذا صعب عليه وياخذ وقت،،، ولو كنت ادري اني كل ما زعلته راح ينزل شارت،، كان زعلته كل 5 دقايق :Big Grin:    يومكم جميل مثل كاتب موضوعنا الجميل  ودئي يا مزيكة خخخخخخخ

----------


## aljameel

> الله يوفق يابو مروان  
> وتسلم على المتابعه   
> ودكتوووور دكتوووور    
> ابو مروان هل تغير الطابع العام لزوج من صعود الى نزووول  
> وايش ترجيحاتك لزوج

 اخي الموجه العامه صاعده حتى اللحضه 
النزول نزول تصحيحي للموجه العامة اين ينتهي الله اعلم 
والبترول مجرد ينزل الدولار يصعد فيضغط على الكل  
والله اعلم

----------


## alhendal

المجنون 190+  + 200- = 10- الحمد لله

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  توني صاحي من النوم ومروق ،،، بس جوعان خخخ  اليوم كان يوم دامي على الغلابا اللي مثلي والحمدلله على كل حال،،، ولكن عوضناها  بس ودي اقول كلمة للاخ اللي علق على كلامي عن الاخ ماجد  انا اساسا ما عرفت الكاتب الا عن طريق ابو مروان وهو اللي اثنى عليه،،،، وانا كنت ما اتابع الا ابو مروان من فترة طويلة وحتى من قبل اسجل في المنتدى  نصيحتك وكلامك اللي قلته في غير محلها،،، والكلام اللي صار بينا ما يزعل اساسا،، ولكن بسبب التوتر اللي الكل كان فيه،،، كانت ردة فعل الغالي ابو مروان عنيفة شوي،،،، ولكنها كانت مفيدة جدا لي ولغيري،،،،  يمكن اسلولي كان خطأ في طريقة استفساري لكن قلبي نظيف ولا يمكن اغير رايي في ابو مروان،، ولذلك انا اعتذر له ،، وانا على كل حال راح استمر معه الااذا هو ما وده،، فلا تنصب نفسك مكانه وتبدا تعطي توجيهات بالمغادرة،،، كيف قدرت تكتب مثل هذا الكلام اذا كان صاحب الدار نفسه قبل كلامي ورد علي بطريقة علمية،، وبدون حتى ما يلمح للكلام اللي انت صرحت به وهذا من كرم اخلاقه وحسن ضيافته  لا ابو مروان ولا غيره مجبر انه يتكلم عن الطريقة والاساليب اللي يستخدمها في معرفة الاهداف اللي ما شاء الله عليه يجيبها بدقة،، ولكن نفس سؤالي اللي زعله وخلاه يشارك بشوية شارتات خلتني اكتشف بعض الاسرار اللي يستخدمها ابو مروان وعرفت السبب اللي كان وراء اصرار ابو مروان على ان الباوند فرنك رايح لـ 7700 يالرغم من انه ماذكر السبب ولكني عرفته  انا اشارك مع ابو مروان عشان استفيد علم قبل اني استفيد فلوس، لان ابو مروان ممكن يتركنا في اي يوم او ممكن يترك المنتدى او ممكن يغير رايه ولاعاد يكتب توصيات ،، ولكن العلم اللي اتعلمه يبقى معي الى ان اموت  وانا بصراحة ودي ان ابو مروان ينزل شارتات على كل توصية، مو عشان يوثقها او يقنعني ولكن عشان اشوف كيف يفكر واستفيد،، لكني ادري ان الشيء هذا صعب عليه وياخذ وقت،،، ولو كنت ادري اني كل ما زعلته راح ينزل شارت،، كان زعلته كل 5 دقايق   يومكم جميل مثل كاتب موضوعنا الجميل   ودئي يا مزيكة خخخخخخخ

  
اولا صباح الخير 
اعجبني كلامك ولن اقصر مع الكل 
بصدق اليوم كنت معصب من ايش الي قول خسران 50 او 100 او اكثر من 100 نقطة 
ليش خسران لاتعرف كان كلامي واضح جدا وتعبت عليه كتحليل 
فرضا الجوري داخله شراء 159.90 بالله عليك مايفقع المراره 
والي داخل من 159.20 والي داخل من 158.50 شي يفقع المراره 
انا قلت بنراقب 159 بالحرف هل يرتد منها متوقع ما ارتد نراقب 158 
فرضا ارتد من 159 على الاقل اعمل بالستوب اصلا لم يرتد 
بالنسبة للكلام انا اخي صاق مع نفسي وصريح مع الاخرين 
والله ارى توصيات بالمنتدى توجع القلب فيها اخطاء لاتغتفر وهذا حرام والله حرام  
هدفه الشهرة واهداف اخرى ترجع للتوصية حتى اهداف من اين اتى بها لاتعرف 
ثانيا فيه توصيات يعمل كوبي لها مثلا انا وصيت بتتغير الارقام والاهداف فرضا طرى طاري على التوصية كيف تتصرف بها انت يالي عامل كوبي  
الخسران منه الي بيدخل فيها  هذه اولا ناس لاتعرف من أين اتو بها ممكن متسلف او تبع ايتام او او  لا اخره 
فالواحد بيكتب بضميره وانسانيته اما اكتب وارمي صدفت انا صرت بطل حرام 
فالاهداف تحدد بمعطيات غير كذا لا تصدق الا عقلك 
وها انت بتحلل وبتتعلم بالله لو شفت توصيه لي غلط او شكيت فيها اما ماتدخلها او تناقشني فيها كما حصل اكثر من مرة مجرد تقتنع بتدخل ما اقتنعت لايمكن تسلم دقنك غيرك 
وهذا الي اعمل عليه بعلم واوصي وكيف التوصيات وبرد على كل سؤال حتى يعرف كيف يدخل ويخرج والمصيبه تكون التوصية صاعد 100 او 200 نقطة ويسأل ادخل ياابومروان 
واذا خسر بدى يصيح نزل تكفى ايش اعمل 
المهم الله يكتب الي فيه الخير 
له تحدي ولا شي انا اعي مااقوله ولاكن في ناس مبتدائين جدا بيدخلو يسمعو 2000 و3000 نقطة ولا يعرف كيف دخل وبالخير بيخسر ماله طبعا الموصي له مبرراته انا قلت وماقلت او انضرب الستوب خيرها في غيرها

----------


## lionofegypt2020

كلامك سليم جدا يا ابو مروان
وانت راجل عاقل جدا
ما شاء الله عليك
متعصبش نفسك وحصل خير والحمد لله
وبالنسبة للوضع امبارح كان فعلا صعب شوية
بس معلش قدر الله وما شاء فعل وانت برضو
ربنا يكرمك بتفيد ناس كتير وربنا بيرزقك دايما خير
وربنا يديلك دايما على كل مساعدة منك لاى انسان
وننتظر منك الجديد دائما ونحاول نتعلم منك كمان
لو انت استعطت تعلمنا وربنا يجازيك كل خير يارب
والى الربح دايما باذن الله من توصياتك تحياتى لك

----------


## fahed122

> اولا صباح الخير 
> اعجبني كلامك ولن اقصر مع الكل 
> بصدق اليوم كنت معصب من ايش الي قول خسران 50 او 100 او اكثر من 100 نقطة 
> ليش خسران لاتعرف كان كلامي واضح جدا وتعبت عليه كتحليل 
> فرضا الجوري داخله شراء 159.90 بالله عليك مايفقع المراره 
> والي داخل من 159.20 والي داخل من 158.50 شي يفقع المراره 
> انا قلت بنراقب 159 بالحرف هل يرتد منها متوقع ما ارتد نراقب 158 
> فرضا ارتد من 159 على الاقل اعمل بالستوب اصلا لم يرتد 
> بالنسبة للكلام انا اخي صاق مع نفسي وصريح مع الاخرين 
> ...

 
والله انك  صادق  
بس يكون في معلومك  هذي  شي لا بد منه  تدري ليش 
مو تقصير في التحليل  ولاكن في الاستخدام  
انا خسرت  وكنت حريص  على  استفيد الاستفاده الكامله  
واستخدمت نقاطك  وكانت ولا اروع   
لكن  الاوامر المعلقة  جابت العيد  
ينساها الواحد    يحسب نفسه في سوق الاسهم السعودي  :Noco: 
احسب نفس  مقفل كل شي  ورايح مكبر المخده :Teeth Smile:  
وصحيت  من النوم  وقابلت الشاشه وعينك ماتشوف الا انووور  تبقيس :Boxing:  
وجايك من سوق سعودي  لا للبيع بخساره  وهي اكبر بخسار :Noco: 
والحمدلله على كل حال  
لكن حياتنا كلها دقات      وكــل دقــه بتـعليمـه 
اما نتعلم من الي فات    ولا حياتنا مالها قيمه

----------


## aBoRaMa

الله يرضى عليك 
طيب لطفاً وليس امراً  
ممكن رؤية طويلة المدى على الباوند فرنك،،، انت اليوم في الشارت قلت انه لو قفل تحت 1.7485 ممكن تغير وجهة نظرك،،، والاغلاق عندي على اليومي 1.7470،،، يعني فرق عشر نقاط فقط،،، هل ترى ان عكس الاتجاه تحقق ؟ وماهي اخر اهداف النزول في نظرك؟

----------


## aljameel

> الله يرضى عليك 
> طيب لطفاً وليس امراً  
> ممكن رؤية طويلة المدى على الباوند فرنك،،، انت اليوم في الشارت قلت انه لو قفل تحت 1.7485 ممكن تغير وجهة نظرك،،، والاغلاق عندي على اليومي 1.7470،،، يعني فرق عشر نقاط فقط،،، هل ترى ان عكس الاتجاه تحقق ؟ وماهي اخر اهداف النزول في نظرك؟

 شوف الان بما انه اغلق تحت بداية الموجه وهي A ايش الي بنتوقعه انه بيصحح B 
فيكون اي وحده منهم هل الصعود الاخير او من بداية الموجة فنتابع مجرد يصحح 
ويصعد يكون موجه اصغر يكون هدفها فوق 1.7486 ولاكن الموجه الاساس التي هدفها 1.8350 تقريبا لازالت قائمه شوف لو نزل تقريبا ولست متاكد 1.6600 او اقل منها احتمال يلغي الموجه الصاعده الي هدفها 1.8350 والله اعلم 
شوف ابو راما راقبها جيد كل يوم وحاول تستنج منها وتستفيد 
ثق تمام هاتتعلم 100% اعلمها كتدريب لك طبعا اشتغل على فريم الساعة وفوق اوكي 
ساحاول ارفق شارت

----------


## aljameel

هذا الشارت على الديلي 
الباوند فرنك

----------


## aBoRaMa

الباوند فرنك نزل 30 نقطة في اقل من ثانية عشان يكسر دعمه

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.6312  والله اعلم  بيع  الستوب   1.6325  او  1.6455  اختار مايناسبك  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.6250  1.6210  1.6190  1.6140  1.6100  1.6065  1.5970   والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الباوند فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.7426  والله اعلم بيع  الستوب  1.7480  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.7350  1.7230   والله الموفق

     للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  156.70  والله اعلم شراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الستوب  156.20  الاهداف بأذن الله  157.10  157.60   والله الموفق

   

> توصية بيع  عند وصوله للهدف الشراء بأذن الله  اختار النقطة التي تناسبك وبيع  الستوب  159  الاهداف بأذن الله  155.70  154.10  والله الموفق

   للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

طيب ممكن شارت للشرح يا ابو مروان بالنسبة للمجنون
عشان برضو انا نفسى افهم بالنسبة للموجات زى شرحك للباوند فرنك كدة
والف شكر ليك مقدما يا حبيب قلبى وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aBoRaMa

الكيبل اعطاني 40 نقطة حتى الان،،، دخول عند 1.6305،،،،

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.6312  والله اعلم  بيع  الستوب   1.6325  او  1.6455  اختار مايناسبك  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.6250  1.6210  1.6190  1.6140  1.6100  1.6065  1.5970   والله الموفق

  
مبروووووووووووك اول هدف للكيبل بأذن الله باقي الاهداف

----------


## fahed122

المجنون وصل الى الوووووو156.21   
هل يستمر نزول  ام  يصعد قرب يضرب الاستب لووز156.20

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون وصل الى الوووووو156.21   
> هل يستمر نزول ام يصعد قرب يضرب الاستب لووز156.20

 لو ضرب الستوب سوف نراقبه ونحاول نتدخل فيه بيع من فوق 
هو وصل 157.30 
افضل نراقب

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.7426  والله اعلم بيع  الستوب  1.7480  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.7350  1.7230   والله الموفق

  
اقول ومبروووووووووك الهدف الاول متوقع باقي 10 نقاط وبأذن الله باقي الاهداف

----------


## aljameel

نقطة ستوب المجنون بصدق مختارها بعنايه دقيقه لو ماكسرها وصعد متوقع هدف اكبر والله اعلم

----------


## fahed122

> نقطة ستوب المجنون بصدق مختارها بعنايه دقيقه لو ماكسرها وصعد متوقع هدف اكبر والله اعلم

 
يارب  يارب  مايكسرهاااا  
يالطيف الطف بنا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي   1.4171  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  الان نراقبه لان الستوب قريب من السعر الحالي  الستوب 1.4195  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.4120  1.4100  1.4065  1.4000  والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

ممكن احد يشرح لي معنى الهدج،،، اسمعكم دائماً تتكلمون عنه ولكن ما عمري استخدمته وما اعرف عنه الا انه يستخدم فيما لو عكس الزوج الاتجاه  
طيب كيف ممكن اوظفه في صالحي؟

----------


## abo saqer

صباح الخير الاستاذ ابو مروان
 اليوم هناك اخبار الفائده للباوند واليورو ممكن توقع تاثيرهم في حال تثبيت الفائده

----------


## fahed122

كم الفارق عندكم  في المجنون؟؟  
انا معطيني 9نقاط؟؟

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> نقطة ستوب المجنون بصدق مختارها بعنايه دقيقه لو ماكسرها وصعد متوقع هدف اكبر والله اعلم

 المجنون كسرررررررر وضرب الستووووووووب  :Doh: 
ايه الحل يا ابو مروان شوفلنا كدة ايه النظام
يااارب  :Hands:

----------


## fahed122

كسرنا الاستب لوووز في المجنووون

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  136.31  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  الستوب  136.65    الاهداف بأذن الله  134.70  134.30  133.60  133  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يزعل على المجنون المجانين كثر 
والسوق كله فرص بأذن الله معوضه 
ها انا وضعت لكم كم توصيه فيهم خير بأذن الله

----------


## fahed122

> لا احد يزعل على المجنون المجانين كثر 
> والسوق كله فرص بأذن الله معوضه 
> ها انا وضعت لكم كم توصيه فيهم خير بأذن الله

  من الي بيزعل  الي بيزعل يصفق راسه في الجدااار  
كنك  انت الي تحرك السهم    
الله يعطيك العافيه         
انا لزوج معطيني انه لا زم يزور155.94 ومن ثم يرتد  
ان شاء الله يرتد  ولا عاد يوقف الا عند القمر  قصدي الهدف 165   
يارب  
يارب

----------


## aljameel

من اراد بيع المجنون والستوب 137.30 والاهداف كما ذكرتها سابقا ولكم الخيار

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يستعجل ببيع المجنون نبي نبيعه من فوق لوصعد 
متوقع ينزل للهدف الاول 155.75  احنمال منها يصعد الله اعلم

----------


## lionofegypt2020

قدر الله وما شاء فعل
انا اغلقت صفقة المجنون على خسارة 
وان شاء الله تتعوض يارب
بس انا مش عارف ادخل انه صفقة معاك يا ابو مروان
ولا تنصحنى انتظر الان ولا اية رايك ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يقولي ما استفاد الكيبل معطي حتى الان 100 نقطة
والباوند فرنك  كمان 100 نقطة 
واليورو دولار واليورو ين مواصلين بأذن الله لاهدافهم وكان الستوب صغير 20 نقطة و40 نقطة 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## aBoRaMa

> لا احد يقولي ما استفاد الكيبل معطي حتى الان 100 نقطة
> والباوند فرنك كمان 100 نقطة 
> واليورو دولار واليورو ين مواصلين بأذن الله لاهدافهم وكان الستوب صغير 20 نقطة و40 نقطة 
> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

  
انا معك في الكيبل وكسبان 80 نقطة،،، وفي اليورو ين عند 136.16،،، وافكر ادخل في الباوند فرنك،،،، وش رايك،،،، لاتقول لي ليه متأخر :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

> قدر الله وما شاء فعل
> انا اغلقت صفقة المجنون على خسارة 
> وان شاء الله تتعوض يارب
> بس انا مش عارف ادخل انه صفقة معاك يا ابو مروان
> ولا تنصحنى انتظر الان ولا اية رايك ؟؟

 شوف اليورو ين قريب الان من الستوب حاول استغلال اي صعود وادخل  ونفس الشي لليورو دولار وشوف الباقي المجنون لو صعد حاول استغلاله والكيبل كمان كلهم لهم اهداف تحت كما ذكرت بالتوصيات

----------


## aljameel

> انا معك في الكيبل وكسبان 80 نقطة،،، وفي اليورو ين عند 136.16،،، وافكر ادخل في الباوند فرنك،،،، وش رايك،،،، لاتقول لي ليه متأخر

 خليه يصعد شوي فوق

----------


## aljameel

كمان تبو توصيات اخرى انا على شان ما البكوم مانزلت اخرى

----------


## aljameel

ساعدونا برفع التوصيات شباب

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ححاول ادخل فى توصية اليورو ين وباذن الله الى الهدف
وربنا يكرم يارب شكرا ليك يا غالى

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  136.31  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  الستوب  136.65    الاهداف بأذن الله  134.70  134.30  133.60  133   والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي   1.4171  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  الان نراقبه لان الستوب قريب من السعر الحالي  الستوب 1.4195  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.4120  1.4100  1.4065  1.4000   والله الموفق

    يا مسهل الاحوال يارب

----------


## aBoRaMa

ابو مروان عندي صفقة شراء للباوند فرنك من قبل انام عند 1.7400،،،، وخسران 60 نقطة الان ،،،، اقفلها وابيع؟

----------


## aljameel

انا صعب اقولكم كبر صغر العقد ولاكن مرات بتجي فرص يجب استغلالها خاصة اذا الواحد كان خسران والعوض من الله 
مثلا اليورو دولار كان الستوب 24 نقطة مفروض استغليتوه 24 بسيطه تستاهل الواحد يغامر ولو ان تتوقع الاثنين انا اعتبرها فرصه 
لا احد بقولي الان اكبر اقوله لا

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان عندي صفقة شراء للباوند فرنك من قبل انام عند 1.7400،،،، وخسران 60 نقطة الان ،،،، اقفلها وابيع؟

 بس يصعد راقبه حاول بااقل خسارة وممكن يروح لك كل شي متوقع بس تغلق بيع شوف التوصية  
ارفعها لنا

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> انا صعب اقولكم كبر صغر العقد ولاكن مرات بتجي فرص يجب استغلالها خاصة اذا الواحد كان خسران والعوض من الله 
> مثلا اليورو دولار كان الستوب 24 نقطة مفروض استغليتوه 24 بسيطه تستاهل الواحد يغامر ولو ان تتوقع الاثنين انا اعتبرها فرصه 
> لا احد بقولي الان اكبر اقوله لا

 فعلا كانت فرصة طبعا
بس معرفتش ادخل فيها لانى كنت فى صفقة المجنون والحمد لله على كل حال
لكن دلوقتى انا منتظر مكان كويس ادخل منه بيع لانى ارى الان بعض الارتداد الى اعلى
وربنا يكرم ونعوض يارب يارب  :Hands:

----------


## aljameel

المجنون لو صعد فوق الستوب 156.20 احتمال يذهب لهدفه والله اعلم

----------


## aBoRaMa

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الباوند فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.7426  والله اعلم بيع  الستوب  1.7480  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.7350  1.7230   والله الموفق  الكيبل   السعر الحالي  1.6312  والله اعلم  بيع  الستوب   1.6325  او  1.6455  اختار مايناسبك  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.6250  1.6210  1.6190  1.6140  1.6100  1.6065  1.5970  والله الموفق_

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> المجنون لو صعد فوق الستوب 156.20 احتمال يذهب لهدفه والله اعلم

 ما خلاص ضربلنا الاستوب  :Boxing:  دة فعلا مجنون 
يروح لهدفه براحته عشان ناخده بيع من فوق  :Good: 
وربنا يعوض خير يارب انا حتى الان لسه مدخلتش اى توصية
منتظر ادخل من مكان مناسب لنرى هذا الارتداد سيتوقف عند اى نقطة 
بس انت تبقا قولى ادخل من انه نقطة يا ابو مروان لما تشوف ان الارتداد وقف  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الفرنك ين الوحيد الي معطي اشارة شراء 
بنراقب لو نزل 89.10 مالم يكسرها بيروح لل 90.50 و 92 و 93 والله اعلم 
اقرب نقطة لل 89.10 ممكن شراء والستوب 89.10 
والله الموفق

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي الكيبل رايح لي 6429 ؟؟ 
واليورو ين كل شي تمام فيهه ؟؟ دخلت فيهه

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي  8010  الستوب  8050  الاهداف بأذن الله  7975  7950  7930  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> يالغالي الكيبل رايح لي 6429 ؟؟ 
> واليورو ين كل شي تمام فيهه ؟؟ دخلت فيهه

 والله اعلم ياحلو غلطان بنسبة 99% والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

للمغامر المجنون بيع من السعر الحالي 156.05 الستوب 156.20 والله اعلم

----------


## بحريني88

> والله اعلم ياحلو غلطان بنسبة 99% والله اعلم

 ههههههههههههههههههه اشكرك على 1 %

----------


## aljameel

المجنون اهدافه بأذن الله 155.80 و 154.20 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ههههههههههههههههههه اشكرك على 1 %

 الشغلات هذه مافيها مجامله لان الهدف ماادري منين جايبه 
وتشوشر على البائعين في ناس بايعه وانت تقول صاعد

----------


## aljameel

> فعلا كانت فرصة طبعا
> بس معرفتش ادخل فيها لانى كنت فى صفقة المجنون والحمد لله على كل حال
> لكن دلوقتى انا منتظر مكان كويس ادخل منه بيع لانى ارى الان بعض الارتداد الى اعلى
> وربنا يكرم ونعوض يارب يارب

 لا تقولي ما دخلت حتى الان

----------


## MR_ADEL

نزووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## mtaham

السلام عليكم  صباح الخير ياشباب .. صباح الخير يا أبو مروان .. ايه الصفقات اللى ممكن ادخل فيها دلوقتى

----------


## بحريني88

> الشغلات هذه مافيها مجامله لان الهدف ماادري منين جايبه 
> وتشوشر على البائعين في ناس بايعه وانت تقول صاعد

 لا يالغالي ماكان قصدي اشوشر  
بس كنت يازعم ابغى اجتهد واحلل واسألك  
ليس اكثر من ذلك

----------


## aljameel

شباب انا نعست ابي انام استاذنكم والله يعيوني بالقوة بشوف الشاشه 
المهم الاستوبات ولاتخافو الي ربي كاتبه لكم بتاخذوه 
تحياتي لكم

----------


## aljameel

المجنون لو صعد لهدفه 157.60 راقبوه عند الهدف وفوق 158 تقريبا وبيع الستوب 159 
الاهداف كما ذكرتها بالتوصية والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسرعة المجنون السعر الحالي 156.52 
الستوب 156.20 
شراء 
والهدف بأذن الله 158 
منها بيع من بعد مراقبة والستوب 159 
الاهداف حتى 154.20 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljooore

تم ياعزيزنا

----------


## سـاحر

شكرا استاذ جميل دخلتا المجنون اخذنا 60 نقطة وطلعت قبل الهدف بفارق كبير وذلك لعدم ثقتي بالمجنون خاصة هاليومين مرة طلوع مرة نزول

----------


## lionofegypt2020

صفقة اليورو ين ضربت استوب هنستنى وناخدها من فوق بيع
وربنا يسهل ويكرم يارب

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم  سأضع نقاط هي الفيصل مابين النزول والصعود والله اعلم  الكيبل 1.6470 فوقها هدفه بأذن الله 1.6900 تحتها هدفه بأذن الله 1.6060  هي الستوب للبيع  اليورو ين 137.50 فوقها هدفه بأذن الله 139.30 والمجال مفتوح لل 144  تحتها بيع والهدف بأذن الله 134.50 والستوب 137.50  المجنون 159.30 فوقها هدفه بأذن الله 163 تحتها هدفه بأذن الله 154.20  الستوب للبيع 159.30  والله الموفق  الارتفاعات طيرو النوم

----------


## aljameel

> يالغالي الكيبل رايح لي 6429 ؟؟ 
> واليورو ين كل شي تمام فيهه ؟؟ دخلت فيهه

 حتى اللحضه بيقول رايح لل 1.6420 بشرط اختراق 350 
ان جابها اقسم بالله انك مشروع محلل ناجح 
وها انا اعتذر لك مقدما لو جابها

----------


## سـاحر

اخي الجميل قلت قبل شوي ان 158 بيع ولستوب 159 هل تغير السيناريو

----------


## بحريني88

> حتى اللحضه بيقول رايح لل 1.6420 بشرط اختراق 350 
> ان جابها اقسم بالله انك مشروع محلل ناجح 
> وها انا اعتذر لك مقدما لو جابها

 مااعااش من يخلييك تعتذر  
والله انك تاج فوق راسي احترمك واقدرك    :Big Grin:  الحمدلله على كل  حال .. دخلت في المجنون والكبيل وكنت حاط في بالي هالهدفين بس سكرتهم الحين الحمدلله على ربح ممتاز 
وجات على مانتمنى

----------


## aBoRaMa

طيب والباوند فرنك  :No3:

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل قلت قبل شوي ان 158 بيع ولستوب 159 هل تغير السيناريو

 اخي بنراقب هو له هدف بأذن الله وذكرته 158 تقريبا  
كل العملات مع بعضها البعض مرتبطة تقريبا 
الان اقرب شي اليورو ين لو اخترق 137.50 توقع الكل صاعدين والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> طيب والباوند فرنك

  
والله صعب الحكم عليه 100% ولاكن والله اعلم فوق 1.7490  
يدعمه الكيبل يخترق 1.6470 اتوقع صاعد لهدفنا والله اعلم

----------


## aBoRaMa

امس واليوم خسارة 1000 نقطة  محققة والله المستعان،،، شيء ولا عمره صار في حباتي ولاول مرة احس اني تائه

----------


## lionofegypt2020

بعد ربع ساعة فقط يوجد خبر مهم جدا على الباوند الساعه 11 بتوقيت مكة والقاهرة  Halifax HPI m/m

----------


## سـاحر

> اخي بنراقب هو له هدف بأذن الله وذكرته 158 تقريبا  
> كل العملات مع بعضها البعض مرتبطة تقريبا 
> الان اقرب شي اليورو ين لو اخترق 137.50 توقع الكل صاعدين والله اعلم

  ولا عليك امر نبي تعطينا اشارة البيع على المجنون مثل ما عطيتنا اشارة الشراء عليه مع كل التقدير

----------


## aljameel

راقبو البترول صعد كلهم يصعدو نزل كلهم ينزلو  
هو عكس الدولار

----------


## yasersafe

موضوع رائع والاجمل من الموضوع صاحب الموضوع
بصراحة انا جديد معاك بس استفدت منك 
ربنا يكرمك يا باشا
ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
اخوك ياسر من مصر

----------


## aljooore

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم  سأضع نقاط هي الفيصل مابين النزول والصعود والله اعلم  الكيبل 1.6470 فوقها هدفه بأذن الله 1.6900 تحتها هدفه بأذن الله 1.6060  هي الستوب للبيع  اليورو ين 137.50 فوقها هدفه بأذن الله 139.30 والمجال مفتوح لل 144  تحتها بيع والهدف بأذن الله 134.50 والستوب 137.50  المجنون 159.30 فوقها هدفه بأذن الله 163 تحتها هدفه بأذن الله 154.20  الستوب للبيع 159.30  والله الموفق   الارتفاعات طيرو النوم

    متابعين  :015:

----------


## aljameel

> ولا عليك امر نبي تعطينا اشارة البيع على المجنون مثل ما عطيتنا اشارة الشراء عليه مع كل التقدير

 شوف هو الان عنده هدف بأذن الله 158.10 بنراقبه عندها لو ماصعد فوقها ممكن ندخل بيع والستوب اعلى نقطة وصل لها 
بس شرط بنراقب اليورو ين 137.50 لو اخترقها والكيبل 1.6470 لو اختراقها  توقع المجنون مشواره صعودي والله اعلم وبنحاول بندخل فيه من نقطة ممتازه أن شاء الله 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> موضوع رائع والاجمل من الموضوع صاحب الموضوع
> بصراحة انا جديد معاك بس استفدت منك 
> ربنا يكرمك يا باشا
> ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
> اخوك ياسر من مصر

 هلا اخي ياسر حياك الله بين اخوانك

----------


## سـاحر

> شوف هو الان عنده هدف بأذن الله 158.10 بنراقبه عندها لو ماصعد فوقها ممكن ندخل بيع والستوب اعلى نقطة وصل لها 
> بس شرط بنراقب اليورو ين 137.50 لو اخترقها والكيبل 1.6470 لو اختراقها توقع المجنون مشواره صعودي والله اعلم وبنحاول بندخل فيه من نقطة ممتازه أن شاء الله 
> والله اعلم

  شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljooore

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم  سأضع نقاط هي الفيصل مابين النزول والصعود والله اعلم  الكيبل 1.6470 فوقها هدفه بأذن الله 1.6900 تحتها هدفه بأذن الله 1.6060  هي الستوب للبيع  اليورو ين 137.50 فوقها هدفه بأذن الله 139.30 والمجال مفتوح لل 144  تحتها بيع والهدف بأذن الله 134.50 والستوب 137.50  المجنون 159.30 فوقها هدفه بأذن الله 163 تحتها هدفه بأذن الله 154.20  الستوب للبيع 159.30  والله الموفق   الارتفاعات طيرو النوم

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي  8010  الستوب  8050  الاهداف بأذن الله  7975  7950  7930  والله الموفق

 
   شو رايك بو مروان  
مش ممكن   يصعد قبل النزول

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم عتده هدف الان 1.6420 راقبوه
ممكن بيع من اعلى نقطة وصل لها والستوب 1.6470 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والمجنون ممكن بيعه عند 158.10 اذا ماواصل صعود والهاي الذي يعمله الستوب

----------


## aBoRaMa

بقي 8 مقاط على ايقاف الخسارة لمن باع الباوند فرنك

----------


## سـاحر

اخي الجميل بعنا الكيبل بستوب بسيط من400 بعد ارتداده 420 ان شاء اللي عملناه مضبوط

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي الكيبل المفروص يواصل لي 6547 او يرتد من 6429؟؟ 
والمجنون مسوي قاعين على شارت الساعه صح ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

شباب لجضات معي اوارق بوقعها راقو انتم 10 دقائق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الخبر للباوند نزل 
2.6%

----------


## Millionaire

قولو يارب يكسر خط 38.2 خلي الكيبل يفيييييييييييييع فووووق 
الله اكبر 
السنه الماضية نفس الفلم . ان شاء الله اذا اكمل وعمل المفروض طالع والهدف فووق للكيبل ويوصل 1.900 ان شاء الله على ماكان عليه بس قولو يارب

----------


## سـاحر

> قولو يارب يكسر خط 38.2 خلي الكيبل يفيييييييييييييع فووووق 
> الله اكبر 
> السنه الماضية نفس الفلم . ان شاء الله اذا اكمل وعمل المفروض طالع والهدف فووق للكيبل ويوصل 1.900 ان شاء الله على ماكان عليه بس قولو يارب

  ما عليش اخوي جميع المحللين شبه متفقين ان الباوند راح ينهار او بمعنى اخر رحلة الهبوط بدات

----------


## aljooore

ضرب الستوب الفرنك

----------


## aBoRaMa

> ضرب الستوب الفرنك

  
الله يعوض علينا،،، :Doh:

----------


## aljameel

> يالغالي الكيبل المفروص يواصل لي 6547 او يرتد من 6429؟؟ 
> والمجنون مسوي قاعين على شارت الساعه صح ؟؟

 ادخل على مسؤليتك تراك صرت خبير 
انا بس اضمن لي 470 وانا اعطيك 400 شوف كم انت تعطيني وكم اعطيك

----------


## aljameel

من معنا من المنطقة الشرقية السعودية

----------


## aBoRaMa

اغلقت عقود الباوند فرنك اللي من امس وعكس ورجع لراس مالي ومربح مجزي جداً جداً،،،وبعته ورجع فوق لاعلى من سعر شرائي له امس وضرب الستوب لوز 
صبرٌ جميلٌ والله المستعان

----------


## بحريني88

> ادخل على مسؤليتك تراك صرت خبير 
> انا بس اضمن لي 470 وانا اعطيك 400 شوف كم انت تعطيني وكم اعطيك

 ههههههههه لا يالغالي لاني بخبير ولا شي ... تراك تعطيني دفعه معنويه  :Eh S(7):  
بس مافهمت عليك 470 ولا 400 ؟؟

----------


## سـاحر

> من معنا من المنطقة الشرقية السعودية

  انا من الشرقية

----------


## saud33

السلام عليكم
 وش اخباركم شباب  ان شاء الله تكونون   بخير  وعافيه

----------


## Millionaire

> ما عليش اخوي جميع المحللين شبه متفقين ان الباوند راح ينهار او بمعنى اخر رحلة الهبوط بدات

 
اخي انا اتكلم حسب الي شايفه قدامي . انا لست بنبي بل بشر وكلامي ليس منزل . ولكن حسب الشارت الشهري امامي بقول طالع . وهذا النزول تصحيح انا شايفه واتمنى لا احد يعتمد على كلامي . لكن انظر الشارت . طالع . وكاسر خط 38.2  الاسبوع الماضي . ولم احظر اي شي من ذهني بل حسب ما ارى امامي . والعلم عند الله وحده سبحانه وتعالى .   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  
اتمنى من اخي ابو مروان التعليق على هذا الشارت ايضا فهو اخبر مني بكثير ايضا وكلمته مسموعه ان شاء الله 
بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## medo_medo

أخى الجميل صباحك فل  ممكن ناخد ايه دلوقتى؟

----------


## الكنق

> من معنا من المنطقة الشرقية السعودية

  انا من المنطقه الشرقيه

----------


## بحريني88

يامرحبا بأهل الشرقيه وجده والرياض والسعوديه بكبرهه

----------


## سـاحر

> اخي انا اتكلم حسب الي شايفه قدامي . انا لست بنبي بل بشر وكلامي ليس منزل . ولكن حسب الشارت الشهري امامي بقول طالع . وهذا النزول تصحيح انا شايفه واتمنى لا احد يعتمد على كلامي . لكن انظر الشارت . طالع . وكاسر خط 38.2 الاسبوع الماضي . ولم احظر اي شي من ذهني بل حسب ما ارى امامي . والعلم عند الله وحده سبحانه وتعالى .   
> اتمنى من اخي ابو مروان التعليق على هذا الشارت ايضا فهو اخبر مني بكثير ايضا وكلمته مسموعه ان شاء الله 
> بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

  هدي لي بالك وخلك مرتاح اللي له رزق راح ياخذه

----------


## aBoRaMa

اروح اصلي الفجر يمكن تهدا النفس شوي :No3:

----------


## rare43

الكيــــــــــــــبل فووووق ..... واعتقد ان راح يروح اكثـــــــــــــــر

----------


## aljameel

> اغلقت عقود الباوند فرنك اللي من امس وعكس ورجع لراس مالي ومربح مجزي جداً جداً،،،وبعته ورجع فوق لاعلى من سعر شرائي له امس وضرب الستوب لوز 
> صبرٌ جميلٌ والله المستعان

 ابوراما الله يعوضك عليك 
بصدق لو ما الشوشرات الي حصلت أمس بصدق كنا ربحانين فوق التصور نزول وصعود 
فرضا المجنون قلنا متوقع 156 او قربقيب من 155 
نفس الشي الكيبل نفس الشي اليورو دولار حتى الستوب 1.4100 لم يضرب  
لاكن انا بشر بتأثر بمن حولي الان لو اخترق الكيبل 1.6470 ماذا نقول لو راح المجنون لل 163  
ضاعت الفرص من الشوشره الي مالها اساس سامح الله الجميع

----------


## Millionaire

> هدي لي بالك وخلك مرتاح اللي له رزق راح ياخذه

 واقسم بالله العظيم لم اكن مرتاح ومروق مثل اليوم والحمدلله وحده . والله ياخي انت قلت كلمة ذهب . الي له رزق بياخذه وين ماكان . وربك كريم ماينسى عباده . وصدقني يا اخي انا لا اقوم هذا الكلام كي ادعي الخبره صدقني خبرتي على قدي جدا لكن هذا ما اتوقع له حسب المؤشر .  
اطلب من الله الرزق الوفير للجميع . ولا اراكم الله خسارة والخسران الله يعوضه اضعاف مضاعفه 
وبالنهاية الصبر مفتاح الفرج  
مع خالص ودي واحترامي لك ياالغالي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## بحريني88

يالجميييل مبروووك الكيبل وصصل 6429 ... شفت كنت متوقعه حدي بس الخوف خلاني اطلع من الصفقه 
تنقصني الثقه في اخذ القرار .. خبرك توني مبتدأ

----------


## aljameel

اول شي باركو لي بعد عنا سنه اخذت محل بمجمع الظهران والله الاجار فوق 700 ونقل قدم مليون  
الله يرزقنا ادعو لي  
الان استاذنكم عندي ظيوف اتو الان 
عمي الشكل صاعدين شوفو الارقام التي ذكرتها

----------


## aljooore

ضرب الستوب  اللي بعت منه

----------


## rare43

واللـــــــــــــه انا للحين بالصفقه مالت الكيبـــــــــــــــل .... وربحان فيها 120 نقطه .... وان شاء الله فووووق

----------


## سـاحر

> اول شي باركو لي بعد عنا سنه اخذت محل بمجمع الظهران والله الاجار فوق 700 ونقل قدم مليون  
> الله يرزقنا ادعو لي  
> الان استاذنكم عندي ظيوف اتو الان 
> عمي الشكل صاعدين شوفو الارقام التي ذكرتها

  مبروك فرحنا لك بس عطنا اسم المحل عشان نروح نتقضى منه

----------


## Millionaire

> اول شي باركو لي بعد عنا سنه اخذت محل بمجمع الظهران والله الاجار فوق 700 ونقل قدم مليون  
> الله يرزقنا ادعو لي  
> الان استاذنكم عندي ظيوف اتو الان 
> عمي الشكل صاعدين شوفو الارقام التي ذكرتها

 
الله يرزقك من وافر رزقه يا بومروان لانك تستاهل كل خير والله مو مجاملة . اهنيك من كل قلبي وكنت اتمنى ان اباركلك شخصي لانك انسان تستاهل كل خير . ربي يعطيك ويزيدك كمان وكمان ويبارك لك بعيالك وصحتك ومالك .  
الف الف مبروووووك

----------


## بحريني88

> اول شي باركو لي بعد عنا سنه اخذت محل بمجمع الظهران والله الاجار فوق 700 ونقل قدم مليون  
> الله يرزقنا ادعو لي  
> الان استاذنكم عندي ظيوف اتو الان 
> عمي الشكل صاعدين شوفو الارقام التي ذكرتها

 الله يوووووووووووفقك ان شاء الله    :AA:  قوولي عن المحل عشان اجييك .. انه كل سنه اروح مجمع الظهران في رمضان .. جايك ان  شاء الله هالمره

----------


## saud33

> اول شي باركو لي بعد عنا سنه اخذت محل بمجمع الظهران والله الاجار فوق 700 ونقل قدم مليون  
> الله يرزقنا ادعو لي  
> الان استاذنكم عندي ظيوف اتو الان 
> عمي الشكل صاعدين شوفو الارقام التي ذكرتها

   
الله يوفقك  ويرزقك  ويبارك لك فيه

----------


## khaledellord

انا لسه صاحي يا جماعه صباح الخير ادخل في توصيه ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljooore

> اول شي باركو لي بعد عنا سنه اخذت محل بمجمع الظهران والله الاجار فوق 700 ونقل قدم مليون  
> الله يرزقنا ادعو لي  
> الان استاذنكم عندي ظيوف اتو الان 
> عمي الشكل صاعدين شوفو الارقام التي ذكرتها

   الف الف الف مبروكك تستاهل كل خير

----------


## بوغدير

> من معنا من المنطقة الشرقية السعودية

 اخوي بو مروان اذا في غداااا ترى حذفة عصى من الكويت لكم بس لا تقول لي الاحساء 
ترى اشوي مشوار  :Regular Smile:

----------


## khaledellord

> انا لسه صاحي يا جماعه صباح الخير ادخل في توصيه ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

  عاوز اهداف مش اقل من 200 نقطه  :Drive1:

----------


## aljooore

انا بعت باوند ومجنون اتمنى اني دخلت من الاتدادات

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> انا بعت باوند ومجنون اتمنى اني دخلت من الاتدادات

 من انه سعر ؟؟؟؟

----------


## بوغدير

> اول شي باركو لي بعد عنا سنه اخذت محل بمجمع الظهران والله الاجار فوق 700 ونقل قدم مليون  
> الله يرزقنا ادعو لي  
> الان استاذنكم عندي ظيوف اتو الان 
> عمي الشكل صاعدين شوفو الارقام التي ذكرتها

 موفق خير ان شاء الله 
روح عسى ربي يوفقك دنيا واخره

----------


## rare43

وانا نفسج يالجــــــــــــــوري .... انا صكرت الشراء ب 100 نقطه وبعدين بعت من سعر 6340 للكيبل  
والمجنون من 158.10 .....

----------


## khaledellord

اعلان البنك المركزي عن بيان سعر الفائده الخاص بالبوند الساعه 2 بتوقيت مكه
اعلان البنك المركزي عن بيان سعر الفائده الخاص باليورو الساعه 2.45 بتوقيت مكه

----------


## abo saqer

> اول شي باركو لي بعد عنا سنه اخذت محل بمجمع الظهران والله الاجار فوق 700 ونقل قدم مليون  
> الله يرزقنا ادعو لي  
> الان استاذنكم عندي ظيوف اتو الان 
> عمي الشكل صاعدين شوفو الارقام التي ذكرتها

  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله يجعله مبرووووووووووووووووووووك وفيه الرزق الوفير 
والله يااخي انك تستاهل الخير 
الله يبارك لك باهلك واولادك ومالك

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
أسف للتاخير 
اليورو ين للشراء وكما ذكرت الهدف بأذن الله 139.30 
والمجال مفتوح له لل 144 
المهم انتظرو فرصة نزول واشترو 
اتوقع الكل صاعد المجنون والكيبل  
دقائق وارجع

----------


## aljooore

> اول شي باركو لي بعد عنا سنه اخذت محل بمجمع الظهران والله الاجار فوق 700 ونقل قدم مليون  
> الله يرزقنا ادعو لي  
> الان استاذنكم عندي ظيوف اتو الان 
> عمي الشكل صاعدين شوفو الارقام التي ذكرتها

  

> من انه سعر ؟؟؟؟

  
من 64280 انا داخنا    

> وانا نفسج يالجــــــــــــــوري .... انا صكرت الشراء ب 100 نقطه وبعدين بعت من سعر 6340 للكيبل  
> والمجنون من 158.10 .....

 من 15787 
الله الموفق يارب

----------


## aljameel

المهم مجرد تاكد اليورو ين صعود تاكدو بأذن الله كلهم للصعود والله اعلم 
بحكم ارتبطهم ببعضهم البعض 
والله الموفق 
انا ذكرت الاهداف 
المجنون 163 بأذن الله 
الكيبل بأذن الله 1.6850 لل 900 
والله الموفق

----------


## medoforex

السلام عليكم 
نفسي ادخل معكم بس حسابي صغير لا يتحمل تقلبات السوق وقت الخبر 
رح انتظر لحتى انتهاء الاخبار و تأثيرها ثم اعود  هنا ربما اجد فرصه 
شكرا لكم

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل امامكم الا ب 1.6400 ضع الاستوب المناسب لك 
وتوكلو على الله 
المجنون بس خليه ينزل شوي وتوكلو على الله وضعو الاستوب المناسب  
طبعا شراءءءءءءءءءء 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان اغلقت البيع بانتظار الاواملا بس المطجنون انتظ ر ينزل واطلع براس مالي هو واليورو

----------


## aljameel

اخواني انا عندي ظيوف كل كم دقيقه اشقر عليكم  
اوكي

----------


## الكنق

> اخواني انا عندي ظيوف كل كم دقيقه اشقر عليكم  
> اوكي

  خلهم لوحدهم البيت بيتهم 
هههههههههههههههههههه 
مرحبا بضيوف الشرقيه

----------


## ahmadj

هلا ابو مروان
النا كم يوم بالخبر بمارينا الخبر بالعقربيه نازلين
متنا من اكل المطاعم كان ودنا بأكل اهل الشرقيه
ما لنا نصيب مبروك المحل وان شاء الله تشوف على وجهه الخير
مشينا من الشرقيه وكلنا شوق
الله يجزاك كل خير ابو مروان على مجهودك الطيب

----------


## miez

عمي الجميل انت لو ما طليت هولي ضيوفك خود راحتك يا غالي ما تكلف نفسك
انت دائما معنا مكفى وموفى بارك الله فيك ,بالنسبة للكيبل الا ترى هبوطه القوي البارحة انذار بتغير الأتجاه
تقبل ودي

----------


## yasersafe

ربنا يوفقك يا ابو مروان ويخليك لينا يا اخى العزيز

----------


## فريد زيزو

بسم الله توكلنا على الله 
تم الدخول شراء فى 
اليورو ين من 137.10 والى الهدف باذن الله
الكيبل من 1.6400 والى الهدف باذن الله

----------


## aljameel

الفرنك ين   والله اعلم  السعر الحالي  90.26  مع النزول يتم الشراء  الستوب 89.10  الاهداف بأذن الله  91.60  92  93  والله الموفق  المهم عند الهدف الاول بنراقب لو واصل صعود بيروح للهدف الثاني بأذن الله لو ماصعد بعد الهدف بنجني الربح عند الهدف الاول ثم محاولة الدخول مرة اخرى بعد النزول وبأذن الله للهدف  وهكذا الهدف الثالث

----------


## mmhosny

> اول شي باركو لي بعد عنا سنه اخذت محل بمجمع الظهران والله الاجار فوق 700 ونقل قدم مليون  
> الله يرزقنا ادعو لي  
> الان استاذنكم عندي ظيوف اتو الان 
> عمي الشكل صاعدين شوفو الارقام التي ذكرتها

  
معلش يا استاذي لسه صاحي.....الف مليون مبروك.... 
على فكره..انا في ينبع...ولازم تشرفنا 
صباح الفل :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين الان متوقع ارتداد راقبو وادخلو ومواصلة الصعود للهدف بأذن الله 
ضعو الاستوب المناسب لكم 
السعر الحالي 136.80 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم مشغول ولنا لقاء بعد ساعتين بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

المهم لاتوفرو شي بأذن الله كلهم صاعدين

----------


## aljooore

> الفرنك ين   والله اعلم  السعر الحالي  90.26  مع النزول يتم الشراء  الستوب 89.10  الاهداف بأذن الله  91.60  92  93  والله الموفق   المهم عند الهدف الاول بنراقب لو واصل صعود بيروح للهدف الثاني بأذن الله لو ماصعد بعد الهدف بنجني الربح عند الهدف الاول ثم محاولة الدخول مرة اخرى بعد النزول وبأذن الله للهدف وهكذا الهدف الثالث

   بو مروان والله نضيع جي نبي توصياتك المعتاده احسن 
يعني قولنا رقم ندخل منه

----------


## fahed122

> المجنون لو صعد فوق الستوب 156.20 احتمال يذهب لهدفه والله اعلم

  
يانس يلوموني فيه 
والله دكتووووور  غصب  دكتوووور  
والله نمت وكبرت المخده وحطيت الاستب لوووز  الوووو  
ورحت نمت    
ومشاء الله تبارك الله  لقيت  الشاشه معلله  
الله يرزق ويوفقك يابو مروان   
مبرووووك  مبرووووووك  المجنون

----------


## Traderlb

كم نضع الستوب لليوروين ؟

----------


## salim2

ما ـاثير خبر الفائدة على اليورو ؟.

----------


## ماف

> المهم لاتوفرو شي بأذن الله كلهم صاعدين

 اخذنا تشكيلة خفيفه وعلى بركة الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

بسم الله توكلت على الله 
تم الدخول شراء فى اليورو ين من سعر 136.65  والى الهدف باذن الرحمن يا مسهل الأحوال يارب

----------


## ماف

حركة غريبة للباوند

----------


## الدولارجي

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله  
الله يعوض عليكم جميعا شباب 
ما شاء الله المجنون خسارة محترمة

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ايه ال بيحصل دةةةةةة
انهياااار تاااام فى الكيبل واليورو دولار والمجنوون
300 نقطة فى ثوانىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## فريد زيزو

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
ضرب الاستوب فى الصفقتين وكنت عامل 100 نقطة
 لكل صفقة يعنى خسارة 200 نقطة . :Ohmy:  :No3: 
قدر الله وماشاء فعل  :Emoticon1: 
وطبعا مش  هدخل فى اى صفقة الان
 غير لما الاخ الجميل يشير بذلك .

----------


## show me

الله يعوض على الجميع بحوله وقوته

----------


## mmhosny

عوض الله علينا جميعا"...انا اكاد اجزم ان هذا الأسبوع لن يمر دون ان يصل الأزواج الى الأهداف العليا التي حددها ابو مروان.

----------


## aljooore

للاسفانا ماخطيت ستزب على امل اني ارجع  البيت واحطه 
رجعت لقيت السوق منهار اتخرج والا راح يرتدون لاعلى شوي

----------


## aljameel

يااخوان نصيحة اليوم وغدا الابتعاد عن السوق في اشياء نجهلها نحن 
شمعة 5 دقائق بالكيبل والمجنون 200 نقطة فيه اخبار لانعرفها 
انا عن نفسي مبتعد عن السوق اليوم وغدا ولن اضع توصيات 
اسمحولي لنا لقاء الاسبوع القادم بأذن الله

----------


## Evanho

كل هذا بسبب اخبار فائدة اليورو و الاسترليني

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> للاسفانا ماخطيت ستزب على امل اني ارجع البيت واحطه 
> رجعت لقيت السوق منهار اتخرج والا راح يرتدون لاعلى شوي

  
الله اعلم طبعا كل شىء جايز  :Hands:

----------


## aljameel

الان المجنون معطي هدف 154.20 
اليورو ين معطى هدف 139.30 
الفرنك ين معطى هدف 91.60 
قروب الين بتجاه واحد الان المجنون بجهة وباقي القروب بجهة اصدق مين فيهم 
فصعب التوصيات بالحلات هذه فالافضل الانتظار حتى تتضح الرؤية 
والله اعلم

----------


## show me

أبو مروان أنا جنيت من الين فرنك 12 نقطة
هل تعتبر لاغيه لأني أغلقتها على 12 نقطة أم أستمر حتى الهدف

----------


## aBoRaMa

شوفو الباوند مع الاسترالي على 5 قائق 300 نقطة!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان أنا جنيت من الين فرنك 12 نقطة
> هل تعتبر لاغيه لأني أغلقتها على 12 نقطة أم أستمر حتى الهدف

 افضل انك اغلقت 
اذا تبي ضع امرك عند 89.40 
والستوب 89.10 
لاتغير الستوب

----------


## alshreef2005

بالتوفيق للجميع  وقدر الله ماشاء فعل

----------


## toty

اشاعه مفادها  ان رئيس الوزراء البريطاني  توني براون قدم استقالته  
شكلها هي السبب في اللي صار اليوم

----------


## oudathothefa

اخ جميل شو رايك باليورو كندي لاني معلق فية بيع
يا ريت تنصحني
1.5640

----------


## oudathothefa

اول مرة بطلب منك طلب

----------


## منكم نستفيد

اخذ راحتك استاذ جميل 
بصراحه انا شفت الصفحه متأخره وما هان علي اخليها تحت خفت انها تاخذ على الصفوف المتأخره 
بالاخص اني كل ما أتابع واحد يترك المنتدى  
فقلت خلها ترتفع

----------


## بحريني88

> اشاعه مفادها ان رئيس الوزراء البريطاني توني براون قدم استقالته 
> شكلها هي السبب في اللي صار اليوم

 ماعليك  
انه احس ان كل هالاشيه تمويه ولا لهه من الصحه  
والله اعلم .. نفس ماقال الجميل العملات اتأثر بالنفط ممكن  :Asvc:

----------


## محلل مبتدى

> اشاعه مفادها ان رئيس الوزراء البريطاني توني براون قدم استقالته 
> شكلها هي السبب في اللي صار اليوم

   ياخي الكريم اشاعه صعب تتنشر في سوق زي ده والسوق ده مالهوووووووووش كبيررررر

----------


## شفق

جمعة مباركة على الجميع .......  :Asvc:

----------


## show me

أستاذ أبو مروان الدولار ين متجه للهدف 98.30
ياليت تكون متابع
على شان صفقة البيع تعلمنا متى الدخول فيها واللي هدفها 92

----------


## aljameel

> أستاذ أبو مروان الدولار ين متجه للهدف 98.30
> ياليت تكون متابع
> على شان صفقة البيع تعلمنا متى الدخول فيها واللي هدفها 92

 اخي هدفه 98.70 
هل يرجع له الله اعلم 
مثلا اليورو ين هدفه 139.60 كما ذكرته سابقا وصل 139.22 ونزل 200 نقطة 
كذلك الفرنك ين صعدد قريب من هدفه 91.50 ونزل 150نقطة 
النزول سريع الافضل الابتعاد حتى تتضح الرؤية انا والله خوفا عليكم  
تبي تراقب راقب الباوند فرنك ممكن فيه خير يعوض بعض الشي 
سعره الان 1.7350 ضع الستوب الهاي 1.7398 وبيع  
هدفه بأذن الله 1.70020 
هدفه كبير والستوب صغير مشجع اما الباقي غير مشجع والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان ...سؤال فني.. 
هل اثناء خبرتك في التعامل مع الفوركس وجدت طريقه سكالبنج مفيده..5 نقط بالكتير في التريد الواحد..
ولك مني خالص الشكر

----------


## mmhosny

شكرا" للاجابه مقدما"....جزاكم الله خير

----------


## محمودحسين

ياجماعه خلو بالكم   ان اول جمعه في الشهر بتكون خطر المضاربه فيها عشان تقرير البطاله الامريكيه  والسوق بيكون خطر جدا   وتقارير اخري كل اول يوم جمعه في الشهر وعموما يوم الجمعه بيكون فيه تقارير    ومعلومه اخري اللي يحب يرجع الهيدج يطلب من شركته انه يتداول عبر لندن وليس امريكا  هيه هيه ولكن لندن فيها هيدج سواء كانت الشركه اي كان نوعها fxcm fxsol   اطلب من شركتك ترجعلك الهيدج عن طريق التداول عبر لندن    وحولوا تحولوا حسابتكم لميكروا افضل عشان يكون الحساب تقدر تشتغل بيه اكتر عمليات ممكنه  بدل العمليه بدولار تبقي 10 سنت وبدل متخسر 100دولارو200دولار كل مره ممكن تخسر 10دولار او 20دولار  كلامي للحسابات الصغيره تحت 1000دولار   تحياتي للجميع وجمعه مباركه

----------


## lionofegypt2020

جمعة مباركة ان شاء الله

----------


## yasersafe

فين الاخ الجميل غايب عننا ليه
وحشتنا والله يا اخى
والخساير نازلة ترف علينا فى السوق ده ربنا يحميك ويحمينا من الخسارة
ونحمد الله على كل شىء

----------


## Mohajer

السلام عليكم نسجيل حضور ومتابه لابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الاسبوع الماضي كان به اعاصير من بريطانيا سببه استقالات وزراء وكادت تعصف برأيس الوزراء فكان له تاثير على الباوند سبب لنا ربكة ففضلت الابتعاد   بأذن الله اسبوع موفق   الاسترالي ين  السعر الحالي او اغلاق يوم الجمعة  78.23  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الستوب 77.55  الاهداف بأذن الله  79.30  80.20  81.20  وانصح بالاغلاق عند 81.20 لمن اراد الدخول به  والله الموفق  والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## altamo7

أهلين 
كيف شايف اليورو والباوند؟

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو كندي  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.5630  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  البيع استغلال اي صعود وبيع  الستوب  1.5785  الهدف الرئيسي بأذن الله  1.5150  اهداف قبله والله اعلم  1.5450 1.5380 1.5300 1.5250 1.5200  والله الموفق  والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  من قبل والحمد لله وصيت عليه وحددت هدفه 1.7300 والحمد لله من صبر عليه  استفاد منه مايقارب 600 نقطة والان انا شايف فرصة تصحيح له كصعود ومواصلة النزول   فنريد نستفيد منه صعود ونزول بأذن الله  متوقع والله اعلم صعود  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  1.7600  شراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الستوب  1.7445  الهدف بأذن الله  1.8050  والله الموفق  والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## fahed122

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
الله يجزاك خير  وويوفقك   
اخوي ابو مروان  والله الاعاصير  كانت قويه  بالحيل 
والحمدلله على كل  حال     
ابو مروان   مرجرد اقتراح 
ان شاءالله يكتب الله له القبول    
نبي  زوج او زوجين 
ما نتكلم على غيرها حتى تصل هدفهاا 
واذا وصل هدفها نطلع منها وندور  زوج  اخر  
احنا فينا الطمع  وهذا شي   في بني ادم 
عشان نبعد عن الطمع 
نبي هدف يومي  تداول 
مثل  في اليوم هدفي 200نقطه  خلاص 200 او قريب منها  ونقفل 
حتى لو طلع 1000  
هذا اقتراح حبيت اطرح لك  وان شاء الله اذا شفت الامر مستحسن  يعتمد  
واذا كان فيه عيوب  نبتعد عنه  والله يسر الامر   
والله يوفقك  ويرزق الفردوس الاعلى

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  137.79  انا لازلت ارى هدفه 144 رغم العواصف الاسبوع الماضي  والله اعلم متوقع صعود وخاصة الاغلاق فوق 137.40  انا ذكرت هدفه 139.60 هو اقترب منها 139.22  الان شراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل   الستوب   136.25  الاهداف بأذن الله  140.50  144  والله الموفق  والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
> الله يجزاك خير وويوفقك   
> اخوي ابو مروان والله الاعاصير كانت قويه بالحيل 
> والحمدلله على كل حال     
> ابو مروان مرجرد اقتراح 
> ان شاءالله يكتب الله له القبول    
> نبي زوج او زوجين 
> ما نتكلم على غيرها حتى تصل هدفهاا 
> واذا وصل هدفها نطلع منها وندور زوج اخر  
> ...

 اخي كلامك تمام ولاكن انا اشوف اهداف من واجبي ذكرها للامانه فانتم خذ منها مايحلو لك واترك الباقي 
مثلا اليورو ين والاسترالي ين فيهم اهداف فبمكانكم اخذ ما تراه مناسب لكم

----------


## aljameel

> أهلين 
> كيف شايف اليورو والباوند؟

 اخي العزيز انا مااراه الا الصعود ان كان الكيبل او المجنون او الباوند فرنك ولاكن الازمة السياسيه ببريطانيا اثرت عليهم بما فيهم اليورو  
الافضل الانتظار والابتعاد عنهم حتى تتضح الرؤية افضل ولو نزلو مصيرهم الصعود والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  ركزو بالتوصية جيد الله يوفقكم فيه خير بأذن الله  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  95.32  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  اهداف الصعود بأذن الله  98.30  بشرط اختراق 97.25  الستوب  94.30  ممنوع تعديل الستوب مجرد يكسر الستوب بنقطة بندخل بيع  نراقب الافتتاح في حال فتح الي نزول بنراقب94.60 او قبلها منها متوقع الارتداد  فيتم الشراء واذا فتح على صعود بنراقب وندخل شراء   بأذن الله اذا توفقنا ووصلنا للهدف بندخل بيع من بعد مراقبه انه ماواصل صعود   ونضع الستوب 99  مجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب للهاي   هدف النزول بأذن الله 92  والله يكتب لنا ولكم الرزق والتوفيق جميعا  فالتوصية واضحة ماتحتاج شرح اكثر المهم تحفظ بالمفظلة متى تتحقق الاهداف الله اعلم  ممكن بيوم او خلال الاسبوع  فيها بأذن الله من 900لل 1000 نقطة  قولو يارب

 اخواني تذكرو توصية الاسبوع الماضي  السعر وصل 98.88  الان تغير الوضع انا كنت محدد له هدف 98.30 ومن بعدها حددت له هدف اخر 98.70  مجرد وصوله لسعر 98.88 فالمتوق وصوله لسعر 99 وارد جدا  فالان تغيرت المعطيات لصعود فااهدف الصعود تصل لل 105  بأذن الله سنراقبه ونحدد له نقطة دخول جيده وندخل به   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  157.63  مجرد يخترق 159.60  هدفه بأذن الله   163  165  من اراد الدخول شراء اما بأختراق 159.60 ولو بنقطة يدخل شراء  ولو اني ارى الصعود هو سيد الموقف حتى اللحضه  ومن اراد يدخل شراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  ويضع الستوب 155.62  والله الموفق  والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان...يا اخي العزيز...ارجو منك الرد على اخوك الصغير... 
هل تعرضت من قبل الى طريقه جيده للسكالبنج.... 
انا اسألك لأني واثق من خبرتك الكبيره في الفوركس.... 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان...يا اخي العزيز...ارجو منك الرد على اخوك الصغير... 
> هل تعرضت من قبل الى طريقه جيده للسكالبنج.... 
> انا اسألك لأني واثق من خبرتك الكبيره في الفوركس.... 
> جزاك الله خير

 مافهمت قصدك اخي وضح اكثر

----------


## mmhosny

السكالبنج يا استاذنا الجميل هي طرق سريعه للخطف في الفوركس...يعني تعمل صفقه و تغلقها...و عادة على الفريمات الصغيره و بحد اقصى 10 نقاط للصفقه....

----------


## aljameel

> السكالبنج يا استاذنا الجميل هي طرق سريعه للخطف في الفوركس...يعني تعمل صفقه و تغلقها...و عادة على الفريمات الصغيره و بحد اقصى 10 نقاط للصفقه....

 لاتنفع ابدا جربت جميع الطرق غير ناجحه 
العمل على الفريمات الصغيرة خطر جدا تصيب معك مرة ومرات وبواحدة تاخذ منك ماجمعته بلحضه 
فلا انصحك بها والله اعلم 
انا دائما انصح بالاهداف البعيدة هي الأمن بعد الله  
واضرب لك مثلا اليورو ين من كم داخلين فيه 
ومن كم وانا اقول الهدف 144  من 127 ولا زلت اقول 144 كمعطيات امامي وليس اصرار 
نفس الشي  شوف توصية الدولار ين كانت بستوب 40 نقطة او اقل والهدف 400 مع الصبر تحقق الهدف بفضل الله وتوفيقة وقس على التوصيات الاخرى شوف هل وصلت لاهدافها ولا لا 
والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

اشكرك يا اخي الكريم...انا كنت بس ابحث عن طريقه تضمن لي بنسبه عاليه...بفضل الله...20 نقطه فقط...انا مش طماع

----------


## aljameel

> اشكرك يا اخي الكريم...انا كنت بس ابحث عن طريقه تضمن لي بنسبه عاليه...بفضل الله...20 نقطه فقط...انا مش طماع

 اخي لو فيه طريقة ولو نسبة نجاحها 70% لن ابخل عليك بها 
ولاكن للا سف كلها مخاطره تصيب مرة ومرات وتعكس مرة ومرات

----------


## altamo7

متابعين ياعزيزي وتشكر على الرد

----------


## aBoRaMa

صباحكم جميل مثل كاتب موضوعنا الجميل 
طبعاً أنا اصبح لانني لازلت في فترة الصباح في منطقتي 
الغالي ابو مروان 
اول شيء احب ايشرك طال عمرك اني كنت محتفظ في الدولار ين الى يوم الجمعة ولافكيته الا بعد بلوغ الهدف فوق 98 وربي لك الحمد 
ثاني شيء طالع عمرك احب اقولك اني الان بصدد اختبار توليفة مؤشرات خاصة وذات مصداقية عالية حتى الان،،، وطلعت منها بـ 400 نقطة بوم الجمعة في صفقتين فقط ولاني كنت قتوع نوعاً ما مع انها اعطت اكثر،، واتمنى من الله اني اكون طحت على كنز  
ثالث شيء طالع عمرك عندي لك سؤال إذا كنت من عشاق الشموع وتعرف مسمياتها وانواعها،،، بودي لو تعطيني اسماء الشموع المرقمة من 1 الى4 في الشارتات اللي تحت،، هذا اذا كان لها اسم اصلاً

----------


## medo_medo

أخى العزيز aborama
انا بدور على مؤشرات تساعدنى فى التداول و فى اتخاذ الرأى يا ريت انت لو وصلت لحاجه تنزلها لنا أو ترفعها على أى موقع لرفع الملفات 
و جزاكم الله خير 
أما النجمه رقم 1 فهى shooting star و هى عاكسة للاتجاه 
والنجمه 2 هى hanging man أو الرجل المشنوق و هى تعطى تفائل بالصعود و هى عاكسة للاتجاه ايضاً
اما رقم 3 فهى تشبة نموذج ابتلاع أوengulfing pattern  و الله أعلم لانى غير متيقن منه
و رقم 4 و هى hammar أو المطرقة و هى عاكسة للاتجاه تشبة hanging man 
و الله أعلم

----------


## aBoRaMa

> أخى العزيز aborama
> انا بدور على مؤشرات تساعدنى فى التداول و فى اتخاذ الرأى يا ريت انت لو وصلت لحاجه تنزلها لنا أو ترفعها على أى موقع لرفع الملفات 
> و جزاكم الله خير

  
اذا الله وفقني فيها ابشر باللي تبي،، لكن هي الان تحت الاختبار لمدة شهر على الديمو ونشوف نسبة نجاحها بإذن الله

----------


## medo_medo

> اذا الله وفقني فيها ابشر باللي تبي،، لكن هي الان تحت الاختبار لمدة شهر على الديمو ونشوف نسبة نجاحها بإذن الله

  
يا اخى ارسلها نجربها معك 
و ارجو ان يكون شرحى للشموع افادك و انا ممكن ارسل لك كتاب فيها جميل جداً لستيفن نيسون

----------


## firas babil

السلام عليكم
أرجو منكم قبولي معكم

----------


## mmhosny

> صباحكم جميل مثل كاتب موضوعنا الجميل 
> طبعاً أنا اصبح لانني لازلت في فترة الصباح في منطقتي 
> الغالي ابو مروان 
> اول شيء احب ايشرك طال عمرك اني كنت محتفظ في الدولار ين الى يوم الجمعة ولافكيته الا بعد بلوغ الهدف فوق 98 وربي لك الحمد 
> ثاني شيء طالع عمرك احب اقولك اني الان بصدد اختبار توليفة مؤشرات خاصة وذات مصداقية عالية حتى الان،،، وطلعت منها بـ 400 نقطة بوم الجمعة في صفقتين فقط ولاني كنت قتوع نوعاً ما مع انها اعطت اكثر،، واتمنى من الله اني اكون طحت على كنز  
> ثالث شيء طالع عمرك عندي لك سؤال إذا كنت من عشاق الشموع وتعرف مسمياتها وانواعها،،، بودي لو تعطيني اسماء الشموع المرقمة من 1 الى4 في الشارتات اللي تحت،، هذا اذا كان لها اسم اصلاً

   
أخي العزيز...ارجو ان يفيدك هذا   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t32951.html   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mmhosny

اخي..انا وجدت ايضا" م}شر في المنتدي لدينا هنا و ضعه احد الأخوه..يعطيك ويكتب لك اسم الشمعه و نوعها عند تكونها...لم اجربه و لكن عسى ان ينفعك.   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t32947.html 
المشاركه رقم 8 
شكرا" :Eh S(7):

----------


## aBoRaMa

> اخي..انا وجدت ايضا" م}شر في المنتدي لدينا هنا و ضعه احد الأخوه..يعطيك ويكتب لك اسم الشمعه و نوعها عند تكونها...لم اجربه و لكن عسى ان ينفعك.

  

> https://forum.arabictrader.com/t32947.html  المشاركه رقم 8  شكرا"

   

> أخي العزيز...ارجو ان يفيدك هذا

  

> https://forum.arabictrader.com/t32951.html

   

> يا اخى ارسلها نجربها معك

  

> و ارجو ان يكون شرحى للشموع افادك و انا ممكن ارسل لك كتاب فيها جميل جداً لستيفن نيسون

   

> أخى العزيز aborama

  

> انا بدور على مؤشرات تساعدنى فى التداول و فى اتخاذ الرأى يا ريت انت لو وصلت لحاجه تنزلها لنا أو ترفعها على أى موقع لرفع الملفات  و جزاكم الله خير  أما النجمه رقم 1 فهى shooting star و هى عاكسة للاتجاه 
> والنجمه 2 هى hanging man أو الرجل المشنوق و هى تعطى تفائل بالصعود و هى عاكسة للاتجاه ايضاً
> اما رقم 3 فهى تشبة نموذج ابتلاع أوengulfing pattern و الله أعلم لانى غير متيقن منه
> و رقم 4 و هى hammar أو المطرقة و هى عاكسة للاتجاه تشبة hanging man 
> و الله أعلم

  الله يرضى عليكم،،، والله ماقصرتوا،،، وأنا أعدكم إن شاء الله إني أزودكم بالنتائج سواءً إيجابية أو سلبية،،، ولكن أرجوكم اعطوني وقت،،،  :Eh S(7):

----------


## 1عبدالله

السلام عليكم جميع الاخوة وعلى ابو مروان فاتنى الكثير هذا الاسبوع لارتباطات العمل وكان كلها خارج القاهرة وان شاء الله متابع معاكم

----------


## firas babil

طريقه جميله لوضع التوصيات لا تخلو من التحليل
أرجو قبولي معكم

----------


## solo90515

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الاسبوع الماضي كان به اعاصير من بريطانيا سببه استقالات وزراء وكادت تعصف برأيس الوزراء فكان له تاثير على الباوند سبب لنا ربكة ففضلت الابتعاد  بأذن الله اسبوع موفق   الاسترالي ين  السعر الحالي او اغلاق يوم الجمعة  78.23  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الستوب 77.55  الاهداف بأذن الله  79.30  80.20  81.20  وانصح بالاغلاق عند 81.20 لمن اراد الدخول به  والله الموفق   والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو كندي  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.5630  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  البيع استغلال اي صعود وبيع  الستوب  1.5785  الهدف الرئيسي بأذن الله  1.5150  اهداف قبله والله اعلم  1.5450 1.5380 1.5300 1.5250 1.5200  والله الموفق  والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  من قبل والحمد لله وصيت عليه وحددت هدفه 1.7300 والحمد لله من صبر عليه  استفاد منه مايقارب 600 نقطة والان انا شايف فرصة تصحيح له كصعود ومواصلة النزول   فنريد نستفيد منه صعود ونزول بأذن الله  متوقع والله اعلم صعود  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  1.7600  شراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الستوب  1.7445  الهدف بأذن الله  1.8050  والله الموفق  والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  137.79  انا لازلت ارى هدفه 144 رغم العواصف الاسبوع الماضي  والله اعلم متوقع صعود وخاصة الاغلاق فوق 137.40  انا ذكرت هدفه 139.60 هو اقترب منها 139.22  الان شراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل   الستوب   136.25  الاهداف بأذن الله  140.50  144  والله الموفق  والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

  

> اخي العزيز انا مااراه الا الصعود ان كان الكيبل او المجنون او الباوند فرنك ولاكن الازمة السياسيه ببريطانيا اثرت عليهم بما فيهم اليورو  
> الافضل الانتظار والابتعاد عنهم حتى تتضح الرؤية افضل ولو نزلو مصيرهم الصعود والله اعلم

   

> اخواني تذكرو توصية الاسبوع الماضي  السعر وصل 98.88  الان تغير الوضع انا كنت محدد له هدف 98.30 ومن بعدها حددت له هدف اخر 98.70  مجرد وصوله لسعر 98.88 فالمتوق وصوله لسعر 99 وارد جدا  فالان تغيرت المعطيات لصعود فااهدف الصعود تصل لل 105  بأذن الله سنراقبه ونحدد له نقطة دخول جيده وندخل به   والله الموفق

     

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  157.63  مجرد يخترق 159.60  هدفه بأذن الله   163  165  من اراد الدخول شراء اما بأختراق 159.60 ولو بنقطة يدخل شراء  ولو اني ارى الصعود هو سيد الموقف حتى اللحضه  ومن اراد يدخل شراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  ويضع الستوب 155.62  والله الموفق   والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## yasersafe

اخى الجميل مش باين ليه
عاوزينك معانا ما تختفيش اخى وحشتنا والله العظيم جدا

----------


## mmhosny

يا رب انصر مصر... 
حد في الدنيا يقول ان الفريق المصري يروح الجزائر علشان يلعب مباراه...يحطو للاعبين اكل مسمم...كثير من البعثه المصريه حالها تسسم امس. 
يا رب انصر مصر

----------


## yasersafe

فين الجميل وفين توصياته الرائعه منتظرينك يا باشا واسبوع ملىء بالارباح ان شاء الله تعالى

----------


## yasersafe

السوق فتح الان وتمنياتى بحظ موفق للجميع وارباح وافرة باذن الله ومتابعين معاك يا جميل باشا

----------


## altamo7

بالتوفيق للجميع وعسى أرباح وخانات خضراء بإذن الله هذا الأسبوع

----------


## 1عبدالله

اسبوع موفق على الجميع ان شاء الله عمنا الجميل شكلك كده مشغول عننا اتمنى من الله انتطل علينا من لحظة لاخرى

----------


## khaledellord

ربنا يكرم ان شاء الله بس فين التوصيات السوق بقالو ساعتين شغال

----------


## silverhawk145

> يا رب انصر مصر... 
> حد في الدنيا يقول ان الفريق المصري يروح الجزائر علشان يلعب مباراه...يحطو للاعبين اكل مسمم...كثير من البعثه المصريه حالها تسسم امس. 
> يا رب انصر مصر

  منتخب مصر هيفضل طول عمره فى المقدمة باذن الله 
وعلى الرغم اننا اتغلبنا انهارده وموضوع التسمم ده لكن انشاء الله هنكسب فىالعودة على ارضنا وهنعملهم احسن معامله باذن الله
وان شاء الله الى جنوب افريقيا باذن الله
واحنا فى انتظار اخونا الجميل :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## lionofegypt2020

باذن الله هنروح كأس العالم يارب
ربنا قادر على كل شىء وال عملوة معانا دة
هيترد فيهم وزيادة اوى واحنا بقا عندنا كرم كبير
وان شاء الله هنظبطهم هنا فى مصر وندخل كأس العالم
اووووووووووووووة مصراووووووووووووى
مع تحياتى للجميع واخونا ابو مروان

----------


## mac

> منتخب مصر هيفضل طول عمره فى المقدمة باذن الله 
> وعلى الرغم اننا اتغلبنا انهارده وموضوع التسمم ده لكن انشاء الله هنكسب فىالعودة على ارضنا وهنعملهم احسن معامله باذن الله
> وان شاء الله الى جنوب افريقيا باذن الله
> واحنا فى انتظار اخونا الجميل

   :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الاسبوع الماضي كان به اعاصير من بريطانيا سببه استقالات وزراء وكادت تعصف برأيس الوزراء فكان له تاثير على الباوند سبب لنا ربكة ففضلت الابتعاد  بأذن الله اسبوع موفق   الاسترالي ين  السعر الحالي او اغلاق يوم الجمعة  78.23  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الستوب 77.55  الاهداف بأذن الله  79.30  80.20  81.20  وانصح بالاغلاق عند 81.20 لمن اراد الدخول به  والله الموفق   والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو كندي  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.5630  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  البيع استغلال اي صعود وبيع  الستوب  1.5785  الهدف الرئيسي بأذن الله  1.5150  اهداف قبله والله اعلم  1.5450 1.5380 1.5300 1.5250 1.5200  والله الموفق  والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  من قبل والحمد لله وصيت عليه وحددت هدفه 1.7300 والحمد لله من صبر عليه  استفاد منه مايقارب 600 نقطة والان انا شايف فرصة تصحيح له كصعود ومواصلة النزول   فنريد نستفيد منه صعود ونزول بأذن الله  متوقع والله اعلم صعود  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  1.7600  شراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الستوب  1.7445  الهدف بأذن الله  1.8050  والله الموفق  والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  137.79  انا لازلت ارى هدفه 144 رغم العواصف الاسبوع الماضي  والله اعلم متوقع صعود وخاصة الاغلاق فوق 137.40  انا ذكرت هدفه 139.60 هو اقترب منها 139.22  الان شراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل   الستوب   136.25  الاهداف بأذن الله  140.50  144  والله الموفق  والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   المجنون  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  157.63  مجرد يخترق 159.60  هدفه بأذن الله   163  165  من اراد الدخول شراء اما بأختراق 159.60 ولو بنقطة يدخل شراء  ولو اني ارى الصعود هو سيد الموقف حتى اللحضه  ومن اراد يدخل شراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  ويضع الستوب 155.62  والله الموفق   والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

     للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## khaledellord

ربنا يكرم يا ابو مروان ويرزقنا من فضلو هذا الاسبوع ولا يكتب عليا خساره تعويضا لما حدث الاسبوع السابق

----------


## aljooore

بسم الله وعلى بركة الله 
تم الدخلو

----------


## aljooore

استرالي ين  
ضرب استوب

----------


## khaledellord

ربنا يستر اليورو ين هيضرب الاستوب

----------


## rare43

الاسترالي ين والفرنك ين الى صعود ان شاء الله .... اخوي الجميـــــــــــل وينك اليوم ماتبيـــــن ؟؟؟

----------


## BO_HAMOOD

المجنون ضرب ستوب بجداره

----------


## rare43

قروووووب الين شرااااااء ..... انا شرتهم كلهم .... والى طلووووع ان شاء الله

----------


## aljooore

لا حول الله قدر  الله وماشاء ضرب بعد الستوب تبع المجنون

----------


## aljameel

أسف لعدم المتابعه لاسباب صحية طارئه 
والله اعلم 
الاسترالي ين اقرب نقطة لل 76 شراء والستوب 76 والهدف بأذن الله 81.20 
اليورو ين راقبه عند 134.50 متوقع الارتداد لو نزل لها والستوب نقطة الارتداد 
اسبوع موفق للجميع أن شاء الله 
اكرر أسفي مجرد اكون بصحة جيدة بأذن الله اكون معكم

----------


## yasser35

لا والله الف سلامة عليك حبوب
ان شاء الله وانت قائم بالسلامة
ارتاح شوي ونحن بانتظارك ... الف الف سلامه عليك

----------


## CheFX

> أسف لعدم المتابعه لاسباب صحية طارئه 
> والله اعلم 
> الاسترالي ين اقرب نقطة لل 76 شراء والستوب 76 والهدف بأذن الله 81.20 
> اليورو ين راقبه عند 134.50 متوقع الارتداد لو نزل لها والستوب نقطة الارتداد 
> اسبوع موفق للجميع أن شاء الله 
> اكرر أسفي مجرد اكون بصحة جيدة بأذن الله اكون معكم

 بالسلامه ان شاء الله 
الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه

----------


## بسيم محمد

ياسر 
مساء الفل

----------


## منكم نستفيد

> أسف لعدم المتابعه لاسباب صحية طارئه 
> والله اعلم 
> الاسترالي ين اقرب نقطة لل 76 شراء والستوب 76 والهدف بأذن الله 81.20 
> اليورو ين راقبه عند 134.50 متوقع الارتداد لو نزل لها والستوب نقطة الارتداد 
> اسبوع موفق للجميع أن شاء الله 
> اكرر أسفي مجرد اكون بصحة جيدة بأذن الله اكون معكم

 لا بأس طهور ان شاء الله 
أجر وعافيه

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الف سلامة عليك يا باشا

----------


## aljooore

ماتشوف شر

----------


## yasser35

> ياسر 
> مساء الفل

 
مسا الورد يا ورد   :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7): 
هلا هلا بسيم    :Drive1:

----------


## شفق

> أسف لعدم المتابعه لاسباب صحية طارئه 
> والله اعلم 
> الاسترالي ين اقرب نقطة لل 76 شراء والستوب 76 والهدف بأذن الله 81.20 
> اليورو ين راقبه عند 134.50 متوقع الارتداد لو نزل لها والستوب نقطة الارتداد 
> اسبوع موفق للجميع أن شاء الله 
> اكرر أسفي مجرد اكون بصحة جيدة بأذن الله اكون معكم

 ألف لا بأس عليك يا ( أستاذ ) ... الله يديم عليك الصحة و العافية ... و يسدد خطاك في كل الأحوال .

----------


## yasersafe

الف سلامة عليك ابو مروان الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية دائما يارب وتقوملنا بألف سلامة يا باشا
ومنتظريك على خير ان شاء الله

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

الف سلامه يا ابو مروان 
وان شاء الله ترجع لنا بالسلامه

----------


## abo saqer

الف الحمد لله على السلامه ابو مروان 
ان شاء الله طهور

----------


## saud33

ماتشوف شر ابو مروان  طهور ان شاء الله

----------


## mmhosny

الف سلامه عليك يا الجميل..ايه خلاص عجزنا يا عم و لا ايه..الله يديك الصحه و العافيه

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم 
هذه لمحة من الاستراتيجية الجديدة  :18:

----------


## saud33

> السلام عليكم 
> هذه لمحة من الاستراتيجية الجديدة

    
ابو راما  ياخوي علمنا وش ذا الاستراتيجيه    :Big Grin:

----------


## نائل

الله يشفيك أخي الجميل عاجلاً غير أجلاً ،،، 
و الله ما كنا نعرف ان الفوركس جابت لك الشيب ،،،
************************************** 
أبو راما ما شاء  حسابك مخضر عالأخر 
هالأرقام حقيقية و الا معدلها على الفوتوشوب هههههههههههههه 
تقبل تحياتي ،،

----------


## mmhosny

أبو راما...حرام اللى انت بتعمله ده و احنا في رمضان

----------


## aBoRaMa

ابشروا بالخير إن شاء الله،،، لكن عطوني فرصة الليلة أو بكره بالكثير وأكون منزل موضوع عنها،،، أنا الآن طالع عندي محاضرة في الجامعة  
يا نايل،،، حرام عليك،، والله ماعدلت شيء،،، وأزيدك من الشعر بيت،،، جميع الأزواج اللي في الصورة وصلت لأهدافها

----------


## aljooore

> ابشروا بالخير إن شاء الله،،، لكن عطوني فرصة الليلة أو بكره بالكثير وأكون منزل موضوع عنها،،، أنا الآن طالع عندي محاضرة في الجامعة  
> يا نايل،،، حرام عليك،، والله ماعدلت شيء،،، وأزيدك من الشعر بيت،،، جميع الأزواج اللي في الصورة وصلت لأهدافها

  
بو راما شوقنا لا تنسى تحط رابط الاستراتيجيه بالتوقيع عشان نتابعه

----------


## نائل

> ابشروا بالخير إن شاء الله،،، لكن عطوني فرصة الليلة أو بكره بالكثير وأكون منزل موضوع عنها،،، أنا الآن طالع عندي محاضرة في الجامعة  
> يا نايل،،، حرام عليك،، والله ماعدلت شيء،،، وأزيدك من الشعر بيت،،، جميع الأزواج اللي في الصورة وصلت لأهدافها

 في الإنتظار ان شاء الله ،، 
محاضرة في الجامعة !! و في هالوقت !! :016:  ^^ ترى رح اكلم أبوك  :Big Grin:  ^^

----------


## بوغدير

ما تشوف شر اخوي بو مروان 
اجر وعافيه ان شاء الله 
احترامي وتقديري

----------


## 1عبدالله

الف سلامة عليك ابو مروان ان شاء الله خير

----------


## silverhawk145

1000 الف سلامة عليك يا جميل وان شاء الله ربنا يشفيك وبجد والله كلنا بندعيلك بالشفاء
وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## Millionaire

الله يشفيك ويقومك بالسلامة اخوي ابو مروان ماتشوف شر ان شاء الله  
الف لا باس عليك

----------


## ابو صبري

يا  ري تنزل الأستراتيجيه وتريحنا  يا رب

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الشكر للجميع على السؤال والاطمئنان  اللهم ربي لك الحمد الشكر  المجنون للمراقبه  السعر الحالي 158.26  شراء من 157.75  الستوب 157.50  الستوب 25 نقطة للاطمئنان   الاهداف بأذن الله   159.60  163  والله الموفق  وساعمل جاهدا ان اكون متواجد معكم بقدر المستطاع

----------


## بدران88

اخ ابو مروان يعطيك العافية 
ممكن نظرتك لليورو دولار

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الشكر للجميع على السؤال والاطمئنان  اللهم ربي لك الحمد الشكر  المجنون للمراقبه  السعر الحالي 158.26  شراء من 157.75  الستوب 157.50  الستوب 25 نقطة للاطمئنان   الاهداف بأذن الله   159.60  163  والله الموفق  وساعمل جاهدا ان اكون متواجد معكم بقدر المستطاع

 حمد الله على سلامتك ياباشا
والله مفتقدينك بقالنا كتير ومفتقدين توصياتك الجامده  :Eh S(7):

----------


## yasser35

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الشكر للجميع على السؤال والاطمئنان  اللهم ربي لك الحمد الشكر  المجنون للمراقبه  السعر الحالي 158.26  شراء من 157.75  الستوب 157.50  الستوب 25 نقطة للاطمئنان   الاهداف بأذن الله   159.60  163  والله الموفق  وساعمل جاهدا ان اكون متواجد معكم بقدر المستطاع

 الف الف الحمد على السلامة 
رجعة ميمونة ان شاء الله
طمنا ان شاء الله الصحة تمام الان؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخ ابو مروان يعطيك العافية 
> ممكن نظرتك لليورو دولار

 الستوب 3850 
الهدف بأذن الله 3980 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> الف الف الحمد على السلامة 
> رجعة ميمونة ان شاء الله
> طمنا ان شاء الله الصحة تمام الان؟

 الحمد لله  
نص ونص ربي لك الحمد

----------


## aljameel

المجنون ماهاينزل من اراد دخول فيه الان ووضع الستوب المناسب له 
والله الموفق

----------


## بدران88

> الستوب 3850 
> الهدف بأذن الله 3980 
> والله اعلم

 
مشكور جزاك الله خير على الرد  
تحياتي يالغالي

----------


## yasersafe

اخى العزيز الجميل الدولار كندى وصل الى 1027
هل من نزول اخر ام نغلق الصفقه على ذلك
ارجو الرد سريعا
وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> الستوب 3850 
> الهدف بأذن الله 3980 
> والله اعلم

 مبروووووووووك يابدران  
100 نقطة

----------


## Emaam3

الحمدلله على السلامة اخ جميل

----------


## aljameel

> الحمدلله على السلامة اخ جميل

 الله يسلمك

----------


## aljameel

المهم المجنون لا زال والله اعلم فرصة  من اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي 158.58  ويضع الستوب اللو 157.94  الهدف بأذن الله 159.50 لل 159.60  مجرد يخترق 159.60 ولو بنقطة لاتفوكوه الا عند 163 والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

راقبو اليورو دولار عند 1.4020 ممكن يرتد منها 
لو ارتد دخول بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد 
لو واصل صعود الابتعاد عنه والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## بدران88

معك يالغالي  
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## فريد زيزو

> المهم المجنون لا زال والله اعلم فرصة  من اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي 158.58  ويضع الستوب اللو 157.94  الهدف بأذن الله 159.50 لل 159.60  مجرد يخترق 159.60 ولو بنقطة لاتفوكوه الا عند 163 والله اعلم  والله الموفق

 
ألف سلامة عليك ابو مروان يا غالى 
يارب تكون بصحة جيدة الان  :Hands: 
بسم الله توكلنا على الله وتم الدخول من 158.75

----------


## altamo7

أبو مروان كيف الدولار ين ؟
وطهور إن شاء الله 
هذا الرسم من الأسبوع الماضي(قصدي الترند)

----------


## abo saqer

الحمد لله على السلامه وعودا ميمون  افتقدناك يالغالي

----------


## k.e.n

الحمدلله ع السلامه اخوي

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

> راقبو اليورو دولار عند 1.4020 ممكن يرتد منها 
> لو ارتد دخول بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد 
> لو واصل صعود الابتعاد عنه والله اعلم 
> والله الموفق

  تم الدخول ياباشا من الارتداد
ولكن الهدف احطه عند كام ان شاء الله

----------


## altamo7

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو كندي  السعر الحالي اغلاق يوم الجمعة  1.5630  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  البيع استغلال اي صعود وبيع  الستوب  1.5785  الهدف الرئيسي بأذن الله  1.5150  اهداف قبله والله اعلم  1.5450 1.5380 1.5300 1.5250 1.5200  والله الموفق  والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 مبارك الهدف الأول والثاني لمن دخل 
هل في أحد دخل ؟
أنا دخلت واستعجلت في الخروج ما صبرت على الأهداف

----------


## fahed122

حمدلله على سلامتك يابو مروان ماتشوف شر  
طهور ان شاء الله

----------


## fahed122

> المجنون ماهاينزل من اراد دخول فيه الان ووضع الستوب المناسب له 
> والله الموفق

 
دكتوووور  
والله دكتور

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  سأضع لكم اهداف الكيبل والمجنون  الهدف منها من بيع لااحدكم ويتعلق بها   الاهداف صعوديه  الهدف الرئيسي للكيبل بأذن الله 1.7100  الهدف الرئيسي للمجنون بأذن الله 163 و 166  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان كيف الدولار ين ؟
> وطهور إن شاء الله 
> هذا الرسم من الأسبوع الماضي(قصدي الترند)

 اخي اهدافه صعودية والله اعلم 
هو المفروض ينزل 97.30 ويرتد منها لل 99.50 بأذن الله 
وله هدف رئيسي بأذن الله 105 
هو الان نزل 97.38 وارتد هل اكتفى الله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## saud33

الحمد لله على السلامه ابو مروان وماتشوف شر ان شاء الله 
والله ان حنا بدونك مثل الاطرش في الزفه  
الله يوفقك ويرحم والدينك

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله على السلامه وعودا ميمون افتقدناك يالغالي

  

> الحمدلله ع السلامه اخوي

  

> حمدلله على سلامتك يابو مروان ماتشوف شر  
> طهور ان شاء الله

 الله يسلمكم ويبارك فيكم

----------


## medoforex

رأيك ايه في اليورو اخي

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله على السلامه ابو مروان وماتشوف شر ان شاء الله 
> والله ان حنا بدونك مثل الاطرش في الزفه  
> الله يوفقك ويرحم والدينك

 الله يسلمك 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> رأيك ايه في اليورو اخي

 والله اعلم الان هدفه بأذن الله 
1.4050 
وهدف رئيسي بأختراق 1.4100  هو 1.4700 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم ولنا لقاء بأذن الله 
المجنون ينزل يصعد بالنهاية والله اعلم صاعد 
فوق 156.60 لل 163 و 166 بأذن الله 
انا واضع الستوب 157.94 للاحتياط ولاكن بأذن الله مامنه خوف 
والله الموفق

----------


## fahed122

يارب  الى الهدف    
يالمجنون  بتجننا 
ان شاء الله الى166  
يارب  يارب

----------


## fahed122

> الان أستاذنكم ولنا لقاء بأذن الله 
> المجنون ينزل يصعد بالنهاية والله اعلم صاعد 
> فوق 156.60 لل 163 و 166 بأذن الله 
> انا واضع الستوب 157.94 للاحتياط ولاكن بأذن الله مامنه خوف 
> والله الموفق

 
الله يوفقك     
جزاك الله خير على  هذا  الاهتمام   
وان شاء الله يصل  هدفه اليوم    
يالله يارب

----------


## yasersafe

اخى الجميل هل الدولار كندى الى صعود ام الى نزول ياريت تطمنى يا الجميل والف حمدله على السلامة

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل هل الدولار كندى الى صعود ام الى نزول ياريت تطمنى يا الجميل والف حمدله على السلامة

 الله يسلمك 
اخي أسف على التاخير كنت بعيد عن الجهاز 
هو الان يستهدف والله اعلم 1.0950 
واتوقع مزيد من النزول

----------


## mtaham

الى أين يتجه اليورو دولار

----------


## SiLenT HeLL

اخي العزيز  
بعد هذا الارتفاع gbp/jpy ممكن تكون له اهداف نزول بعيده 
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

> اخي العزيز  
> بعد هذا الارتفاع gbp/jpy ممكن تكون له اهداف نزول بعيده 
> تحياتي

 اخي اهدافه صعود وحددتها اليوم ومن قبل  
163 و 166 والله اعلم 
مجرد يلمس 159.55 او 159.60 انسا النزول والله اعلم 
وحتى اللحضه متجه لل 159.60 او 50

----------


## aljameel

> الى أين يتجه اليورو دولار

 هو المفروض الان ينزل 1.4010 ومنها يرتد ليواصل صعود والله اعلم 
لو نزل ووصل نزول تحتها لكل حادث حديث

----------


## بحريني88

هلا بالشيييخ الجميييل 
سلامات يالغاالي  
لك وحشه يالشيخ

----------


## SiLenT HeLL

> اخي اهدافه صعود وحددتها اليوم ومن قبل  
> 163 و 166 والله اعلم 
> مجرد يلمس 159.55 او 159.60 انسا النزول والله اعلم 
> وحتى اللحضه متجه لل 159.60 او 50

  
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## yasersafe

> الله يسلمك 
> اخي أسف على التاخير كنت بعيد عن الجهاز 
> هو الان يستهدف والله اعلم 1.0950 
> واتوقع مزيد من النزول

 الله يكرمك اخى الجميل انا توقعت انه ينزل ل 1.0950 وحاطط الهدف بتاعى كده والف شكر لردك الجميل على
وربنا يخليك لينا ويديك الصحة والعافية انت سهران معانا النهارده ولا ايه الكلام
انا هانزل اصلى وارجع شكرا

----------


## aljameel

> هلا بالشيييخ الجميييل 
> سلامات يالغاالي  
> لك وحشه يالشيخ

 الله يسلمك

----------


## aljameel

المهم الكيبل لو نزل لل 1.6220 وارتد مايتفوت شراء على طول والستوب نقطة الارتداد 
الهدف حتى تتقتنع  
وليست دعوة للبيع 
والله اعلم 
الان استاذنكم نصف ساعة

----------


## fahed122

> اخي اهدافه صعود وحددتها اليوم ومن قبل  
> 163 و 166 والله اعلم 
> مجرد يلمس 159.55 او 159.60 انسا النزول والله اعلم 
> وحتى اللحضه متجه لل 159.60 او 50

 
اخي الجميل  
بارك الله فيك  
هل تنصح  بالتخفيف  قريب من159.60 مثل  اغلق نصف العقود وكمل بالباقي  
او الزياده   في العقود

----------


## MR_ADEL

عساك بخير وطيب أستاذ جميل.....ان شاء الله الصحة بخير  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

مبرررررررررررروك المجنون 
الان يستهدف بأذن الله 160 والله اعلم

----------


## MR_ADEL

استاذ جميل ممكن رايك في اليورو- استرالي؟؟؟ انا دخلت فيه مع توصية الشراء .......يوم الجمعه

----------


## aljameel

> استاذ جميل ممكن رايك في اليورو- استرالي؟؟؟ انا دخلت فيه مع توصية الشراء .......يوم الجمعه

 ذكرني بالتوصية والله يااخي ناسي 
الكبر شين

----------


## MR_ADEL

> للمشاهدة والله الموفق [/center]

   الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية

----------


## MR_ADEL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  من قبل والحمد لله وصيت عليه وحددت هدفه 1.7300 والحمد لله من صبر عليه  استفاد منه مايقارب 600 نقطة والان انا شايف فرصة تصحيح له كصعود ومواصلة النزول   فنريد نستفيد منه صعود ونزول بأذن الله  متوقع والله اعلم صعود  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  1.7600  شراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الستوب  1.7445  الهدف بأذن الله  1.8050  والله الموفق  والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو استرالي  من قبل والحمد لله وصيت عليه وحددت هدفه 1.7300 والحمد لله من صبر عليه  استفاد منه مايقارب 600 نقطة والان انا شايف فرصة تصحيح له كصعود ومواصلة النزول   فنريد نستفيد منه صعود ونزول بأذن الله  متوقع والله اعلم صعود  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  1.7600  شراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الستوب  1.7445  الهدف بأذن الله  1.8050  والله الموفق  والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 والله اعلم اكتفى بالصعود لل 1.7870 
الان يفضل الانتظار حتى تتضح الرؤية اكثر

----------


## MR_ADEL

يارب يرتد قبل الاستوب

----------


## mmhosny

حمدا لله على السلامه يا استاذنا....دمت بالف خير. 
عاوز ادخل المجنون..بعد اذنك اضع استوب كام...الهدف 160 مش كده

----------


## mmhosny

معلش يا ابو مروان...الفرنك ين شراء ولا ايه

----------


## aljameel

> حمدا لله على السلامه يا استاذنا....دمت بالف خير. 
> عاوز ادخل المجنون..بعد اذنك اضع استوب كام...الهدف 160 مش كده

 الله يسلمك
اذا تريد تدخل المجنون ضع هدفك بأذن الله 163 
بس انتظر ينزل

----------


## aljameel

> معلش يا ابو مروان...الفرنك ين شراء ولا ايه

 من الاول قلنا شراءءءءءءءءء 
الهدف بأذن الله 92.30 
الستوب 89.10

----------


## MR_ADEL

استاذ جميل ....الان ترى اليورو/ استرالي   بيــــــــــع.....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> استاذ جميل ....الان ترى اليورو/ استرالي بيــــــــــع.....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

  
هو للبيع وانا بالاساس ذكرت بالتوصية الصعود تصحيحي ومواصلة النزول 
الان الافضل الانتظار وسأحدد نقطة جيدة للدخول بأذن الله

----------


## MR_ADEL

> هو للبيع وانا بالاساس ذكرت بالتوصية الصعود تصحيحي ومواصلة النزول 
> الان الافضل الانتظار وسأحدد نقطة جيدة للدخول بأذن الله

 في الانتظار ان شاء الله

----------


## kingfx1

مشكور توصياتك حلوه انا شغلى احقق 50 نقطه مع فل اكويتى
يوميا والحمد لله ارباح جدا حلوه عملت اشكرك

----------


## فريد زيزو

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر
تم تحقق هدف المجنون معى عند 160.00 بالظبط
ابو مروان ياريت تقولنا على نقطة ارتداد كويسة عشان
 ندخل مرة اخرى باذن الله :Ongue: 
بارك الله فيك  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## فريد زيزو

> من الاول قلنا شراءءءءءءءءء 
> الهدف بأذن الله 92.30 
> الستوب 89.10

 
تم الدخول فى الفرنك ين من 90.73
والى الهدف باذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> اللهم لك الحمد والشكر تم تحقق هدف المجنون معى عند 160.00 بالظبط ابو مروان ياريت تقولنا على نقطة ارتداد كويسة عشان ندخل مرة اخرى باذن الله بارك الله فيك

 الحمد لله 
الف مبرووووووك 
راقبه عند 159 + - لو   نزل   
المهم الهدف الرئيسي بأذن الله 163  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

لاتنسو الكيبل كما ذكرت سابقا وامس 
استغلال النزول لو نزل 
هدفه الرئيسي 1.7100 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الباوند فرنك استغلال النزول ودخول شراءءءءءءءءء 
والهدف بأذن الله الاول 1.8000 والرئيسي 1.8350 وذكرته سابقا 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljooore

> الباوند فرنك استغلال النزول ودخول شراءءءءءءءءء 
> والهدف بأذن الله الاول 1.8000 والرئيسي 1.8350 وذكرته سابقا 
> والله الموفق

  
الاستوب كم   :015:

----------


## SiLenT HeLL

جزاك الله خير

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان...الباوند دولار 7100 ده متوقع لنهاية الأسبوع...يعني نطلع معاه وننزل و لا اليوم و غدا

----------


## khaledellord

GBP معدل الإنتاج التصنيعي الشهري  الساعه 11.30 بتوقيت مكه المكرمه ربنا يستر يأما هنوصل للهدف علي الساعه 12 كده ان شاء الله  يأما ربنا يرحم حساباتنا  لا قدر الله

----------


## mmhosny

شباب...ابو راما اختفي....يا تري باع اخواته و مش هيقولهم على الكنز ...اللهم وفقه دائما" يارب...قال او ماقلش..

----------


## نائل

> شباب...ابو راما اختفي....يا تري باع اخواته و مش هيقولهم على الكنز ...اللهم وفقه دائما" يارب...قال او ماقلش..

 اعتقد ابو راما من اول امس ماروح من الجامعة هههههههههههه ،،، 
تصدق يا عزيزي افضل حاجة انه ما قالها على طول ،، :Asvc:  لازم اولا يجربها اكثر من اسبوعين الى 
شهر عشان يتأكد من فاعليتها  ،،،  
بالتوفيق للجميع ،،،

----------


## mmhosny

> اعتقد ابو راما من اول امس ماروح من الجامعة هههههههههههه ،،، 
> تصدق يا عزيزي افضل حاجة انه ما قالها على طول ،، لازم اولا يجربها اكثر من اسبوعين الى 
> شهر عشان يتأكد من فاعليتها ،،،  
> بالتوفيق للجميع ،،،

  
كلامك تمام استاذي...انت عارف طبعا" اني شخص مستفز...بحاول انرفزه علشان يطلع بالمعلوم على طول...يعني اول ما يوصل لنتيجه (ان شاء الله حلوه) منعدش نتحايل عليه... 
اللهم اكرمنا يارب...و اكرم صاحب هذا الموضوع ...وجمعنا على الحوض كما جمعتنا فى الدنيا على كل خير. :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## medo_medo

أخى اجميل  يا ترى ايه رأيك فى الدولار ين  دلوقتى هلى على طلوع و لا نزول

----------


## 1عبدالله

صباحك خير ان شاء ابومروان الحمد لله اتمنى ان تكون الان بصحة افضل

----------


## khaledellord

> GBP معدل الإنتاج التصنيعي الشهري الساعه 11.30 بتوقيت مكه المكرمه ربنا يستر يأما هنوصل للهدف علي الساعه 12 كده ان شاء الله يأما ربنا يرحم حساباتنا لا قدر الله

 فاضل 20 دقيقه ونتفرج علي افلام هندي في المجنون السعر الان 160.31

----------


## khaledellord

معدل الإنتاج التصنيعي الشهري Manufacturing Production m/mارتفع من 
-0.1% الي 0.2% وكان من المتوقع الثبات علي نفس النسبه ان شاء الله البوند صعود

----------


## الحذيفي

تسجيل المتابعة

----------


## fahed122

مشاء الله تبارك الله   
يلعلع المجنون  اللهم لك الحمد    
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر    
جزاك الله خير يابو مروان 
الله يوفقك  ويرزقك من واسع فضله     
كم  نحط الان الاستب لوووز

----------


## saud33

السلام عليكم  
ابو مروان  وش اخبارك يالغالي  
 اليورو ين وش هدفه  ابو مروان انا معي  شراء من 137.15

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  
> ابو مروان وش اخبارك يالغالي 
> اليورو ين وش هدفه ابو مروان انا معي شراء من 137.15

 بأذن الله هدفه 141 
والهدف الرئيسي 144

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل راقبه اما يرتد من 1.6320 او 1.6270 
والهدف الرئيسي 1.7100 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> مشاء الله تبارك الله   
> يلعلع المجنون اللهم لك الحمد   
> اللهم لك الحمد والشكر    
> جزاك الله خير يابو مروان 
> الله يوفقك ويرزقك من واسع فضله     
> كم نحط الان الاستب لوووز

 الهدف بأذن الله 163 
الستوب ماعندك مشكله ضع مايناسبك

----------


## aljameel

لمن يسأل متى تتحقق الاهداف
يااخوان متى تتحقق الاهداف هذا بعلم الغيب 
من يقل الساعة او اليوم الفلاني مع احترامي للجميع كلام غير صحيح 
ولو كنت انا اكون كذاب مليون كذاب 
انا قلتها للامانه

----------


## aljameel

هاهو الكيبل نازل راقبوه عند 1.6270 متوقع الارتداد 
شراء ونقطة الارتداد الستوب 
والهدف بأذن الله اذا ارتد 1.6520 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والباوند فرنك راقبوه عند 1.7520 او 1.7550 متوقع الارتداد والستوب نقطة الارتداد 
والهدف بأذن الله كما ذكرته سابقا 1.8000 
والهدف الرئيسي 1.8350 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم للصلاة 
ومن بعدها اسمحولي مشغول بالاسهم السعوديه

----------


## rebel_man

اخى الجميل ايه رايك فى الاسترالى دولار  ارجو الرد سريعا انا خسران الى الان 100 نقطه

----------


## fahed122

سجل المجنون 161.35 
ايش  رايك يابو مروان  كيف وضعه الان    
هل ممكن يصحح 
طلع 300 اليوم

----------


## SiLenT HeLL

جزاك الله خير

----------


## SiLenT HeLL

ماهي مستجدات المجنون  
تحياتي

----------


## fahed122

ابو مروان  وينك    
ايش  الجديد في المجنون  نكمل  ولا  فيه كلام ثاني

----------


## 1عبدالله

يبدو ان الجميع قاعد ساكت مستنى الاهداف فرصة ترتاح شوية مننا يابومروان الله يعينيك ويغفر لك

----------


## aljooore

بالنسبه لي ماحطيت ستوب لا المجنون ولا الكيبل لانو بو مروان ماقال لنا

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان...يعني لازم ندخل على الأسهم السعوديه علشان نعرف نشوفك و لا ايه

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
صبح الخير 
بأذن الله اليوم اكون معكم 
الكيبل من اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي ويضع الستوب المناسب له 
الهدف بأذن الله 1.6600 
الهدف الرئيسي بأذن الله 1.7100 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون من اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي وضع الستوب المناسب له 
بأذن الله هدفه 162 و 163 
والله الموفق

----------


## khaledellord

الله كريم ان شاء الله ويصل المجنون هدفه

----------


## الرساويي

أبي اعرف الجنون ايش رمزه ؟؟؟

----------


## khaledellord

المجنون GBP/JPY

----------


## mmhosny

و الله وحشتني...هل هلالك يا جميل

----------


## moneeeb

> أبي اعرف الجنون ايش رمزه ؟؟؟

 GBP/JPY

----------


## mmhosny

معلش يا باشا..سؤال على الماشي...الستوب اللى انا عايزه يعني ايه...اللو مثلا" و لا معناه ان الستوب مش مهم و لا معناه 100 نقطه مثلا"

----------


## الرساويي

مشكوووورين يااخواني

----------


## aljameel

> معلش يا باشا..سؤال على الماشي...الستوب اللى انا عايزه يعني ايه...اللو مثلا" و لا معناه ان الستوب مش مهم و لا معناه 100 نقطه مثلا"

 كيف الستوب مش مهم 
فرضا المجنون انا موصي عليه من 157 و 158 ومحدد هدفه 163 و 166 بأذن الله 
وواضعين ستوب له 
وانا من طبعي احب الستوب الصغير ولو سألتني كم الستوب لقلت لك ضع 160.30

----------


## mmhosny

لا انا بقول لو داخل من السعر الحالي...يعني 160.60 اضع الستوب كام يا استاذي....160.30 و لا اقل

----------


## abo saqer

صباح الخير استاذ ابو مروان

----------


## aljooore

صباح الخير بو مروان عاداني مرضت

----------


## fahed122

الجنون 
حاب الغايبه   
وكسر اللو

----------


## mmhosny

استاذ ابو مروان...لو سمحت تنصحنا في الباوند ين...نحافظ على الشراء و لا نغلق الصفقه...انا كنت داخل من امس 160.60 وحاطط ستوب 100 نقطه(على اد ما بفهم...معلش ارحم جهلى في الفوركس). 
شكرا"...ارجو حضرتك ترد عليا لو مش فاضي قولي بس مش فاضي...اكون شاكر ليك جدا"

----------


## هامان

ايه رايك ابو مروان فى بيع اليورو استرالى بهدف 1.6790

----------


## aljameel

السلم عليكم 
أسف لعدم المتابعه معكم  
المجنون لهدفه بأذن الله ينزل يصعد سيذهب 163 و 166 
جني الربح للمستعجل عند 163 
الكيبل لاخوف منه هدفه بأذن الله 1.6600 
والهدف الرئيسي 1.7100 
والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

السلام عليكم
ابو مروان فى اخبار كمان ساعة ونص
وتقريبا هتقلب السوق كله 
هل برضو الى الاهداف ولا اية
لان كدة الدولار ممكن يعمل نزول غريب 
تحياتى ليك يا غالى

----------


## aljameel

> ايه رايك ابو مروان فى بيع اليورو استرالى بهدف 1.6790

 أسف اخي لتاخري بالرد 
هدفه بأذن الله 1.7030  
وله اهداف اخرى والله اعلم

----------


## solo90515

السلام  عليكم أخي
ممكن نظرة عال الاسترال ذولار في نية هبوط وممكن يوصل .8013؟
جزاك الله الخير

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> ابو مروان فى اخبار كمان ساعة ونص
> وتقريبا هتقلب السوق كله 
> هل برضو الى الاهداف ولا اية
> لان كدة الدولار ممكن يعمل نزول غريب 
> تحياتى ليك يا غالى

 اخي اخبار لا اعرف شي عنها والله اعلم تاثيرها وقتي 
انا بتكلم كمعطيات امامي

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم أخي
> ممكن نظرة عال الاسترال ذولار في نية هبوط وممكن يوصل .8013؟
> جزاك الله الخير

 اخي هدفه الان بأذن الله 8220 
وله اهداف اخرى 
بأختراق 8270 هدفه بأذن الله 8500 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار امس واليوم ماشي عكس الكيبل 
المهم من اراد البيع من السعر الحالي 1.3993 
والستوب 1.4048 
والهدف بأذن الله القناعة او 1.3650 او  1.3860 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

مبرووووووك الباوند وصل اليوم 1.7790 
من اول امس وامس وانا اقول لل 1.8000 بأذن الله 
وهدف رئيسي بأذن الله 1.8350 
والله اعلم

----------


## lionofegypt2020

تم الدخول بيع فى اليورو دولار
والله الموفق من سعر 1.3991
والى الهدف ان شاء الله توكلت على الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> مبرووووووك الباوند وصل اليوم 1.7790 
> من اول امس وامس وانا اقول لل 1.8000 بأذن الله 
> وهدف رئيسي بأذن الله 1.8350 
> والله اعلم

 ايه الارقام دى يا ابو مروان باوند ؟؟
تبع انه عمله  :Emoticon1:

----------


## aljameel

> ايه الارقام دى يا ابو مروان باوند ؟؟
> تبع انه عمله

 الباوند فرنك

----------


## mmhosny

ربنا يكرمك و يزيدك من نعيمه يا استاذي ابو مروان..

----------


## aljameel

> ربنا يكرمك و يزيدك من نعيمه يا استاذي ابو مروان..

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار امس واليوم ماشي عكس الكيبل 
> المهم من اراد البيع من السعر الحالي 1.3993 
> والستوب 1.4048 
> والهدف بأذن الله القناعة او 1.3650 او 1.3860 
> والله الموفق

 بنلغي توصية اليورو اخاف الكيبل يسحبه معه بالصعود 
الان السعر 998 قريب من سعر التوصية 
والله اعلم

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان..لو سمحت هو هدف اليورو دولار 3860 و من ثم الى 3650...صح يا استاذنا

----------


## هامان

> أسف اخي لتاخري بالرد 
> هدفه بأذن الله 1.7030  
> وله اهداف اخرى والله اعلم

   :015:  :015:

----------


## mmhosny

علم و ينفذ...بس انا مش فاهم...المفروض فيه 3 اخبار على الدولار...ربنا كريم...انا داخل دولار ين شراء...من 98.11 احط الهدف و الاستوب كام يا استاذنا...اذا كنت اساسا صح

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان..لو سمحت هو هدف اليورو دولار 3860 و من ثم الى 3650...صح يا استاذنا

 نعم واذا متمسك به تقديم الستوب لمنطقة الدخول للاحتياط

----------


## mmhosny

و الله انت اللي مهون عليا بتوقيعك الجميل يا استاذ هامان...والله ده لو في الملعب لواحده مش هيعمل كده يا راجل

----------


## aljameel

> علم و ينفذ...بس انا مش فاهم...المفروض فيه 3 اخبار على الدولار...ربنا كريم...انا داخل دولار ين شراء...من 98.11 احط الهدف و الاستوب كام يا استاذنا...اذا كنت اساسا صح

 عنده اهداف بأذن الله 
98.80 
99.50 
وهدف رئيسي 105 
الستوب 97.65 
والله اعلم

----------


## silverhawk145

والله واحشتنا اخى الجميل ومتابعين معك  وحمد الله على سلامتك يا غالى

----------


## aljameel

> والله واحشتنا اخى الجميل ومتابعين معك وحمد الله على سلامتك يا غالى

 الله يسلمك 
ابتعادي عنكم وعكة صحية وبأذن الله ربي يشفيني منها

----------


## mmhosny

اللهم اشفينا جميعا" يا رب و اشف كل مريض و ارحم ابي و امواتنا و اموات المسلمين و اجمعنا جميعا" على الحوض ...ما عدا كل اللى ظلمني ..يا رب يا عالم

----------


## silverhawk145

> الله يسلمك 
> ابتعادي عنكم وعكة صحية وبأذن الله ربي يشفيني منها

 ان شاء الله تشفى منها وترجع لنا بالسلامة
وانا كنت اشتريت الباوند الان .......... اين اضع الهدف والاتوب وجزاك الله خيرااااااا

----------


## aljameel

> ان شاء الله تشفى منها وترجع لنا بالسلامة وانا كنت اشتريت الباوند الان .......... اين اضع الهدف والاتوب وجزاك الله خيرااااااا

 الهدف بأذن الله 1.6600 
الستوب ضع مايناسبك او 1.6240 
والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

اخبار هامه على الدولار كمان 5 دقائق

----------


## aljameel

سبحان الله خفت من الكيبل يسحب اليورو معه بالصعود اليورو سحب الكيبل 
المهم من لم يلغي توصية اليورو ولازال متمسك به تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول 
والله الموفق

----------


## nesma

السلام عليكم
ممكن نعرف ايه هي الاخخبار اللي ع الدولار
و ايه توقعاتها و ردود افعالها ع الاسترليني و اليورو
ممكن؟
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## mmhosny

احذروا يا شباب ...اخبار الدولار متازه

----------


## silverhawk145

> اخبار هامه على الدولار كمان 5 دقائق

 ان شاااء الله تكون فى صالحنا :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## mmhosny

3 اخبار قويه جدا للدولار و كلها ممتازه..وخبر سىء للكندي ...يعني بيدعم الدولار الأمريكي...ربنا يستر

----------


## aljameel

الاخبار تأثيرها وقتي وبتزول  
لاتخافو بأذن الله لاهدافنا

----------


## lionofegypt2020

طيب ايه احسن نقطط ندخل منها شراء للكيبل او اليورو دولار
فى هذا النزول الذى يتم الان يا ابو مروان تحياتى لك

----------


## silverhawk145

> الاخبار تأثيرها وقتي وبتزول  
> لاتخافو بأذن الله لاهدافنا

 
هل اتمسك باستوب الباوند عند 1.6240  ام ابعد الاستوب قليلا اخى الجمبل؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل تنصحنى ان ادخل بعقد صغير شراء اضافى اذا نزل اكثر من ذلك
وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## aljameel

> هل اتمسك باستوب الباوند عند 1.6240 ام ابعد الاستوب قليلا اخى الجمبل؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وهل تنصحنى ان ادخل بعقد صغير شراء اضافى اذا نزل اكثر من ذلك
> وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااا

 افضل خليك كما انت والستوب نفسه ومع الارتفاع قدم الستوب 
اذا تبي تدخل ادخل بالمجنون استغل النزول وضع الستوب المناسب لك وضع هدفك بأذن الله 163 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> طيب ايه احسن نقطط ندخل منها شراء للكيبل او اليورو دولار
> فى هذا النزول الذى يتم الان يا ابو مروان تحياتى لك

 الكيبل نزل ليش مااستغليته لو نزل ادخل وتوكل على الله

----------


## nesma

ارجو طمأنتي على اليورو و هل له من صعود ام لا
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان انا حاطط المجنون ستوب عند 160 ..كويس ولا اغيره

----------


## nesma

شاكرة لصاحب الموضوع و لجميع الاخوة عدم الرد عليا
و دي اخر مرة اشارك فيها هنا
اسفة للازعاج

----------


## Creative.Thinker

> شاكرة لصاحب الموضوع و لجميع الاخوة عدم الرد عليا
> و دي اخر مرة اشارك فيها هنا
> اسفة للازعاج

 *أستاذتى الفاضلة 
للأسف نفسى بجد أفيد حضرتك ولكن المتابعة هنا مملة شوية 
كان نفسى أبعت لحضرتك ع الخاص ولكن مشاركاتى لا تسمح ولكن انا نفسى أفيدك فأرجو منك الصبر والتمهل فى أى صفقة وباذن الله تخرجى على ربح *

----------


## aljameel

> ارجو طمأنتي على اليورو و هل له من صعود ام لا
> جزاكم الله خيرا

 اسف اخي لتاخري بالرد لعدم تواجدي 
اليورو والله اعلم الان متوجه لل 1.4120 
ممكن الدخول من السعر الحالي 1.4020 ووضع الستوب 1.3945 
ومجرد اختراق 1.4145 والله اعلم متوجه لل 1.4250 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان انا حاطط المجنون ستوب عند 160 ..كويس ولا اغيره

  
ممتاز جدا ولو اني افضل 160.50

----------


## aljameel

> شاكرة لصاحب الموضوع و لجميع الاخوة عدم الرد عليا
> و دي اخر مرة اشارك فيها هنا
> اسفة للازعاج

 زعلان ليش اخي صلاة الله يهديك

----------


## aljameel

والكيبل لاخوف بتاتا بأذن الله للهدف 1.6600 
وقبله هدف 1.6550  
توكلو على الله

----------


## aljameel

واليورو ين فرصة شراء من السعر الحالي 
بأذن الله هدفه 141  وقبله هدف 139والهدف الرئيسي 144 
ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم

----------


## solo90515

اخي الجميل
هل الاسترال ين مازال الى الهدف 81.2 بإذن الله
جزاك الله الخير

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل
> هل الاسترال ين مازال الى الهدف 81.2 بإذن الله
> جزاك الله الخير

 نعم اخي ولا تغلق الا على الهدف بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

والفرنك ين كما ذكرت سابقا 92.30 
وللمعلومية والامانه له وللاسترالي ين اهداف اخرى ولاكن نكتفى بهذا  
وأن شاء الله سأحدد باقي الاهداف لاحقا

----------


## aljameel

مبروووووووووووك المجنون 162 
باقي لكم عندي 100 وبأذن الله هي هدفنا الحالي  
والاهداف الاخرى سأحددها لاحقا 166 و 170 قولو يارب

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان بالنسبه للكيبل والمجنون هل ممكن ننتظر الاهداف البعيده ومانغلق والا شرايك

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان بالنسبه للكيبل والمجنون هل ممكن ننتظر الاهداف البعيده ومانغلق والا شرايك

 المهم المجنون لو واصل صعود بعد 163.30 البقاء فيه 
والكيبل لو واصل بعد 1.6600 البقاء فيه 
والله الموفق

----------


## silverhawk145

100000  مبروووووووك اخى الجميل وجزاك الله خيرااااااااا والى الاهداف المتبقية باذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> 100000 مبروووووووك اخى الجميل وجزاك الله خيرااااااااا والى الاهداف المتبقية باذن الله

 الله يبارك فيك 
المهم راقبه عند 1.6600 لو واصل صعود خليك فيه حتى تقنع

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان..الدولار ين هينزل الى اين

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان..الدولار ين هينزل الى اين

 اخي له اهداف فوق لابد من الصعود لها ولو نزل  
تبي ترتاح ضع الستوب 97.10 
والله الموفق

----------


## saud33

السلام عليكم 
 ابو مروان وشلونك اخوي  ان شاء الله بخير  
اليورو دولار  هل ترا فيه اهداف بعيده  الى 1.5000
على الاسبوعي  اشوف فيه كوب وعروه اخترقها ورجع جرب  نقطة الاختراق وارتد منها 
انا اتكلم عن هدف بعيد

----------


## show me

أبو مراوان ندخل في اليورو ين الآن لأن التوصيه كانت قبل ساعه ولم أكن متواجد

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> ابو مروان وشلونك اخوي ان شاء الله بخير  
> اليورو دولار هل ترا فيه اهداف بعيده الى 1.5000
> على الاسبوعي اشوف فيه كوب وعروه اخترقها ورجع جرب نقطة الاختراق وارتد منها 
> انا اتكلم عن هدف بعيد

 هو له هدف الان 4120 بأذن الله اختراق 4145 او 50 والبقاء فوقها اعرف والله اعلم بينطلق لل 4250 وله هدف رئيسي 1.4700 ذكرته سابقا واحتمال من بعده يواصل 1.5000 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مراوان ندخل في اليورو ين الآن لأن التوصيه كانت قبل ساعه ولم أكن متواجد

 ممكن اخي  
هو اهدافه بأذن الله 139 و 141 ةهدف رئيسي 144 
والله اعلم

----------


## saud33

بارك الله فيك ابو مروان

----------


## silverhawk145

> اسف اخي لتاخري بالرد لعدم تواجدي 
> اليورو والله اعلم الان متوجه لل 1.4120 
> ممكن الدخول من السعر الحالي 1.4020 ووضع الستوب 1.3945 
> ومجرد اختراق 1.4145 والله اعلم متوجه لل 1.4250 
> والله الموفق

  اخى الجميل هل اقدم الاستوب عند نقطة الدخول والهدف 1.4250  ام اقفل عند 1.4120 وانتظر فرصة اخرى للدخول.......

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل هل اقدم الاستوب عند نقطة الدخول والهدف 1.4250 ام اقفل عند 1.4120 وانتظر فرصة اخرى للدخول.......

 فضل تجني ربحك وتنتظر فرصة اخرى والخيار لك

----------


## aljameel

اخواني اراكم غدا بأذن الله 
التى حددت اهدافه لا خوف منه للاهداف بأذن الله 
الكيبل مراقبته بعد 1.6600 لو واصل صعود خليكم فيه 
لان هدفه 1.7100 طبعا قبلها اهداف والله اعلم

----------


## ابو راجي

انا عامل هيدج للباوند بيع 1.6349 شراء 1.6563 كيف افكه شو رايك اخ ابو مروان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## 1عبدالله

السلام عليكم ابو مروان اخرة الكبيل ايه احسن انا خايف منه الصفقة اللى شغالة الهدف منها الوصول ل 1.6600 وقاعد من امس شغال على الكبيل بس وقمت بمضاعفة الرصيد والحمد لله من 150$ الى  540$ غير 140 نقطة فى الصفقة اللى شغالة انت شايف اخرج وكفاية كده ولا مفيش منه خوف شافاك الله ورفع عنك عناء الدنيا والاخرة

----------


## 1عبدالله

> اخواني اراكم غدا بأذن الله 
> التى حددت اهدافه لا خوف منه للاهداف بأذن الله 
> الكيبل مراقبته بعد 1.6600 لو واصل صعود خليكم فيه 
> لان هدفه 1.7100 طبعا قبلها اهداف والله اعلم

  وصلت الاجابة نراك على خير ان شاء الله

----------


## tito_999

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة .. 
اخي عندي استفسار اليورو ين والباوند ين صارلهم 3 اسابيع صعود 
والان 
اليورو ين عند 137.85
والباوند ين عند 161.68 
تتوقع حضرتك اهدافهم الصعود لحد امتي ؟
وهل الاسبوع القادم سيكون نزول لهدف معين  
او استكمال الصعود .. بعد الفترة النزول السابقة التي استمرت شهور ..

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان الباوند وصل للهدف الاولى  
وللان ما اغلقت وانتظر 7100 نبي رايك الله يعافيك

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
جمعة مباركة بأذن الله على الجميع

----------


## aljameel

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك الكيبل 1.6600 
الان متوقع النزول 1.6470 تقريبا والارتداد منها  
من اراد دخول شراء ووضع الستوب المناسب له 
والهدف بأذن الله 1.6700 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## abo saqer

الاخ الجميل اطال الله عمرك وبارك به  ممكن رايك باليورو هل كمل تصحيح هابط ؟هو للشراء ولا للبيع  وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ الجميل اطال الله عمرك وبارك به  ممكن رايك باليورو هل كمل تصحيح هابط ؟هو للشراء ولا للبيع  وشكرا

 اخي والله اعلم هو عنده هدف 1.4250 وانا من امس ذكرته 
وله هدف رئيسي 1.4700 
المهم يكون فوق 1.4000 
والله الموفق

----------


## abo saqer

> اخي والله اعلم هو عنده هدف 1.4250 وانا من امس ذكرته 
> وله هدف رئيسي 1.4700 
> المهم يكون فوق 1.4000 
> والله الموفق

 شكرا جزيلا اخي ابو مروان 
وبارك الله بك ومالك واهلك واعطاك الذريه الصالحه

----------


## Great

_السلام عليكم اخي الجميل ويعطيك الف عافية على جهودك الرائعة ... 
انا عامل شراء من عند 1.6520 بماذا تنصحني هل اقفل ام استمر  
ولك جزيل الشكر_

----------


## 1عبدالله

جمعة مباركة عليك ابومروان وعلى كل الاخوة ان شاء الله والله ياأخى تبقى القعدة حلوة لما تكون موجود معانا

----------


## aljameel

> _السلام عليكم اخي الجميل ويعطيك الف عافية على جهودك الرائعة ..._  _انا عامل شراء من عند 1.6520 بماذا تنصحني هل اقفل ام استمر_   _ولك جزيل الشكر_

 لاتخاف اخي ولاتناظر بالشاشه بأذن الله لل 1.6700

----------


## aljameel

وهاهو الكيبل الان 1.6440 والله اعلم فرصة شراء 
الهدف بأذن الله 1.6700 
وضع الستوب المناسب لك او الستوب 1.6350 
والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان انا شاري و حاطط استوب 6360...كويس كده و لا نغيره.....جمعه مباركه ان شاء الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

تم الدخول شراء وربنا يكرم يارب

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان انا شاري و حاطط استوب 6360...كويس كده و لا نغيره.....جمعه مباركه ان شاء الله

 حتى لو واضعه 1.6300 
بأذن الله مامنه خوف 
ولو تبي نصيحتى لاتناظر عليه ونصيحة اخرى اتركه للا سبوع القادم

----------


## mmhosny

بارك الله فيك...قصدك 6400 مش كده.......الفرنك ين برضه اسيبه للأسبوع القادم ...انا شاري والهدف 92.3

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك...الفرنك ين برضه اسيبه للأسبوع القادم ...انا شاري والهدف 92.3

 نعم اخي وبأذن الله للهدف واكثر

----------


## mmhosny

معلش الباوند دولار قصدك اضعه 6300 و لا 6400  انا متأسف من كتلر الأسئله...و الباوند ين انا شاري برضه

----------


## فريد زيزو

أخى ابو مروان
معى صفقة فرنك ين لها 3 ايام ولم تصل للهدف بعد .
ومعى المجنون من 161.50 شراء وارتفع الى 162.57 وللاسف 
لم اغلق :Cry Smile:  فهل تتوقع ان يرتفع المجنون مرة اخرى اليوم لهذا المستوى ؟
 ام اضطر الانتظار للاسبوع القادم .
مع العلم انا سعر شراء المجنون عندى من منطقة خطر  :Hands:  :Emoticon1: .
ارجو الرد بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> أخى ابو مروان  معى صفقة فرنك ين لها 3 ايام ولم تصل للهدف بعد . ومعى المجنون من 161.50 شراء وارتفع الى 162.57 وللاسف  لم اغلق فهل تتوقع ان يرتفع المجنون مرة اخرى اليوم لهذا المستوى ؟ ام اضطر الانتظار للاسبوع القادم . مع العلم انا سعر شراء المجنون عندى من منطقة خطر .  ارجو الرد بارك الله فيك

  
بأذن الله لاهدافهم

----------


## aljameel

> معلش الباوند دولار قصدك اضعه 6300 و لا 6400 انا متأسف من كتلر الأسئله...و الباوند ين انا شاري برضه

 6300

----------


## lionofegypt2020

انا شايف الكيبل عمال ينزل هو ايه اكتر نقطة ممكن ينزلها ؟؟

----------


## فريد زيزو

> بأذن الله لاهدافهم

 
باذن الله  :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1: 
أين اضع الاستوب للمجنون .. انا عامل شراء من 161.50 وعامل
 ستوب 60 نقطة واقترب الان الى الاستوب ؟
فياريت تقولى اعمل الاستوب فين. عشان حرام لما يوصل ل 100 نقطة 
ربح ومقفلش وبعد كده الاستوب يضرب عندى ب 100 نقطة :Cry Smile:

----------


## فريد زيزو

> باذن الله 
> أين اضع الاستوب للمجنون .. انا عامل شراء من 161.50 وعامل
>  ستوب 60 نقطة واقترب الان الى الاستوب ؟
> فياريت تقولى اعمل الاستوب فين. عشان حرام لما يوصل ل 100 نقطة 
> ربح ومقفلش وبعد كده الاستوب يضرب عندى ب 100 نقطة

 ارجو الرد ابو مروان بارك الله فيك

----------


## فريد زيزو

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## silverhawk145

> وهاهو الكيبل الان 1.6440 والله اعلم فرصة شراء 
> الهدف بأذن الله 1.6700 
> وضع الستوب المناسب لك او الستوب 1.6350 
> والله الموفق

 
هوة ده الكلام باذن الله الى الاهداف :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## dr24o0b

انا جديدة في التداول بالعملات ... ابغي ابتدي معاكم بالتوصيات ... وانشالله الله يرزقنا الحلال جميعا ... ابغي اعرف شو   المجنون .. تحياتي للاعضاء

----------


## محمد العزب

> انا جديدة في التداول بالعملات ... ابغي ابتدي معاكم بالتوصيات ... وانشالله الله يرزقنا الحلال جميعا ... ابغي اعرف شو   المجنون .. تحياتي للاعضاء

 أختي الكريمه
عليك بداية بتعلم ما هو سوق العملات وكيف يعمل
كيف تعملين بشئ وأنت لا تعرفي اي شئ عنه فسوق العملات ليس كأي سوق أخر لابد من دراية وعلم
انصحك بقراءة هذا الكتاب 
فهو بسيط وسهل وممتاز جدا للمبتدئين  https://forum.arabictrader.com/misc....x_Step_By_Step

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الكيبل نزل ووصل الى 1.6330 يعنى معنى كدة انه ضرب الاستوب
بس انا برضو استنيت على الصفقة ال معايا شراء من فوق
ايه الكلام يا ابو مروان هل ممكن ينزل اكتر من كدة ولا اية يا غالى

----------


## فريد زيزو

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
ضرب الاستوب فى المجنون وخسارة اخرى 90 نقطة 
وشكرااااااااا يا اخ ابو مروان لأنك رديت عليا  :No3:  :No3:  :No3: 
وفاضل صفقة الفرنك ين تضرب هى كمان ويبقه كملت
ربنا يعوض بقه

----------


## aljameel

> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ضرب الاستوب فى المجنون وخسارة اخرى 90 نقطة  وشكرااااااااا يا اخ ابو مروان لأنك رديت عليا  وفاضل صفقة الفرنك ين تضرب هى كمان ويبقه كملت  ربنا يعوض بقه

  
فريد لاتؤاخذني تعبان شوي وبعيد عن الجهاز 
لامجنون ولا كيبل ولاغيره اي شي انا حددت اهدافه بأذن الله للاهداف 
ضع الستوب للفرنك ين 89.40 وتوكل على الله

----------


## aljameel

يااخوان لا احد يؤاخذني على عدم المتابعة بصدق مريض  وكل ماشفت نفسي صحصحت بدخل المنتدى  المهم بالنسبة للكيبل اكيد ومتاكد الكل نزل الستوب 1.6300  بأمانه مامنه خوف لا هو ولاغيره  النزول سببه تصحيح البترول والبترول يؤثر على الدولار  والدولار يؤثر على الكل   بأذن الله العملات التى وصيت عليها لاهدافها  هذا مااراه حتى اللحضه والله اعلم  ولو رأيت غير كذا لن اكابر على السوق  اكرر أسفي مرة اخرى

----------


## nesma

اخي الجميل و الله انا اشكرك من كل قلبي لمساعدتك لنا حتى و انت مريض
الف الف الف سلامة عليك و دعواتي لك بكل الخير و السلامة

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ولا يهمك يا اخى ابو مروان والف سلامة عليك يا غالى
وفى الانتظار ومازلت انتظر الكيبل ان شاء الله الى هدفه باذن الله يارب

----------


## سمير صيام

> يااخوان لا احد يؤاخذني على عدم المتابعة بصدق مريض  وكل ماشفت نفسي صحصحت بدخل المنتدى  المهم بالنسبة للكيبل اكيد ومتاكد الكل نزل الستوب 1.6300  بأمانه مامنه خوف لا هو ولاغيره  النزول سببه تصحيح البترول والبترول يؤثر على الدولار  والدولار يؤثر على الكل   بأذن الله العملات التى وصيت عليها لاهدافها  هذا مااراه حتى اللحضه والله اعلم  ولو رأيت غير كذا لن اكابر على السوق  اكرر أسفي مرة اخرى

 شافاك الله وعافاك يا ابو مروان

----------


## silverhawk145

الف سلامة عليك يا جميل  وشاكرين لافضالك علينا
وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااا

----------


## فريد زيزو

> يااخوان لا احد يؤاخذني على عدم المتابعة بصدق مريض  وكل ماشفت نفسي صحصحت بدخل المنتدى  المهم بالنسبة للكيبل اكيد ومتاكد الكل نزل الستوب 1.6300  بأمانه مامنه خوف لا هو ولاغيره  النزول سببه تصحيح البترول والبترول يؤثر على الدولار  والدولار يؤثر على الكل   بأذن الله العملات التى وصيت عليها لاهدافها  هذا مااراه حتى اللحضه والله اعلم  ولو رأيت غير كذا لن اكابر على السوق  اكرر أسفي مرة اخرى

 الف سلامة عليك ابو مروان وربنا يشفيك ويعطيك الصحة والعافية

----------


## mmhosny

> يااخوان لا احد يؤاخذني على عدم المتابعة بصدق مريض  وكل ماشفت نفسي صحصحت بدخل المنتدى  المهم بالنسبة للكيبل اكيد ومتاكد الكل نزل الستوب 1.6300  بأمانه مامنه خوف لا هو ولاغيره  النزول سببه تصحيح البترول والبترول يؤثر على الدولار  والدولار يؤثر على الكل   بأذن الله العملات التى وصيت عليها لاهدافها  هذا مااراه حتى اللحضه والله اعلم  ولو رأيت غير كذا لن اكابر على السوق   اكرر أسفي مرة اخرى

  
أبو مروان الجميل..الف سلامه عليك...بس ما هو احنا كمان لازم ندلع شويه على اي حد...و مفيش غير اخونا الكبير... 
سلامتك...وربنا يجعل كل هذا في ميزان حسناتك...هي و المخالفات اللى احنا عمالين ناخدها من كل من هب و دب...بس والله اللى مصبرني هو حبي لشخصك الكريم و قلبي الأبيض.

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان...هو اليورو كندي لسه الى اهداف الهبوط الي 5150 و ما قبله

----------


## aljameel

الله يسلمكم جميعا وشكرا للجميع  وشكر خاص لااستاذنا سمير  المهم الان الكيبل والله اعلم فرصة مرة اخرى شراء عند 1.6450 تقريبا  وهدف قائم بأذن الله ولو للاسبوع القادم 1.6770  والمجنون هدفه القادم بأذن الله 163.70  والله الموفق

----------


## yasersafe

هل بدأت رحلة الصعود اخى الجميل ام لا؟

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان...هو اليورو كندي لسه الى اهداف الهبوط الي 5150 و ما قبله

----------


## solo90515

أعطاك الله الصحة والعافية وجزاك الخير يا بو مروان
ان شاء الله ما على قلبك شر

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعه  98.38  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الشراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الستوب  97.10  الاهداف بأذن الله  99.10  99.80  102  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان...هو اليورو كندي لسه الى اهداف الهبوط الي 5150 و ما قبله

 الان والله اعلم متوقع صعود 
هو اكتفى البنزول والله اعلم عند 350  
الان بأذن الله اهدافه  
1.5780 
وبااختراق 1.5790 سيذهب لل 1.6000 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي  6425  الستوب  6360  الاهداف بأذن الله  6520  6800  والله الموفق

----------


## معن طارق

اخوي ابو مروان 
اسعد اللة اوقاتك 
الى اين هالصعود المستمر في الباوند و المجنون 
الم يشبع صعود؟؟

----------


## solo90515

السلام عليكم أخي
هل ما زال هدف الاسترال ين قائم 81.2 ام هنك اهداف اخرى
عفاك الله وجزاك الخير والبركة

----------


## hanisma

سلامتك...وربنا يجعل كل هذا في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## medo_medo

اخى العزيز الجميل كنت بدأ معنا خطوات لتعلم التحليل و كيفيه التنبأ بالاهداف بس توقفت فياليت تبدأ معنا من جديد
من علمنى حرفاً سرت له عبدا و بدلاً من ان تعطنى سمكه علمنى الصيد 
و الف سلامة عليك وجزاكم الله الخير

----------


## 1عبدالله

الف سلامة عليك يالغالى ان شاء الله طهور

----------


## mmhosny

الله يكرمك و يجازيك كل خير...انا داخل في الفرنك ين و اليورو ين باهداف 92.30 و 141 استمر و لا

----------


## aljameel

> الله يكرمك و يجازيك كل خير...انا داخل في الفرنك ين و اليورو ين باهداف 92.30 و 141 استمر و لا

 بأذن الله اخي للاهداف

----------


## aljameel

> الف سلامة عليك يالغالى ان شاء الله طهور

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك

----------


## aljameel

> أعطاك الله الصحة والعافية وجزاك الخير يا بو مروان
> ان شاء الله ما على قلبك شر

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي ابو مروان 
> اسعد اللة اوقاتك 
> الى اين هالصعود المستمر في الباوند و المجنون 
> الم يشبع صعود؟؟

 الكيبل بأذن الله لل 1.6770 و 1.7100 
المجنون بأذن الله 163.70 و 166

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم أخي
> هل ما زال هدف الاسترال ين قائم 81.2 ام هنك اهداف اخرى
> عفاك الله وجزاك الخير والبركة

 بأذن الله للهدف 81.20 وله اهداف اخرى سأحددها لاحقا

----------


## eslamkaja

> الكيبل بأذن الله لل 1.6770 و 1.7100 
> المجنون بأذن الله 163.70 و 166

  _اخى ان شاء الله انا معك و لكن ليس تماما هناك فقط نقطة يجب ان تضعها فى اعتبارك و التى هى يجب اختراقها و بنقول للباوند الى فوق و بكل قوة و هى_ _ 1.6669_

----------


## aljameel

> سلامتك...وربنا يجعل كل هذا في ميزان حسناتك

  

> اخى العزيز الجميل كنت بدأ معنا خطوات لتعلم التحليل و كيفيه التنبأ بالاهداف بس توقفت فياليت تبدأ معنا من جديد
> من علمنى حرفاً سرت له عبدا و بدلاً من ان تعطنى سمكه علمنى الصيد 
> و الف سلامة عليك وجزاكم الله الخير

 الله يسلمكم ويعافيكم

----------


## aljameel

> _اخى ان شاء الله انا معك و لكن ليس تماما هناك فقط نقطة يجب ان تضعها فى اعتبارك و التى هى يجب اختراقها و بنقول للباوند الى فوق و بكل قوة و هى_   _1.6669_

 اخي من اين اتيت بالرقم 1.6669 
الهدف 1.7100 بأذن الله سيذهب له لا محالة من ذلك 
راقب نقطة 1.6590 مهمه اختراقها لسرعة الذهاب للهدف بأذن الله 
والله اعلم

----------


## silverhawk145

السلام عليكم اخى الجميل 
ممكن حضرتك تقولى الاستوب كام لليورو ين والكيبل والمجنون
لان بصراحة للاسف حسابى قليل نوعا ما   فبالنسبالى الاستوب اهم من الهدف
وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخى الجميل 
> ممكن حضرتك تقولى الاستوب كام لليورو ين والكيبل والمجنون
> لان بصراحة للاسف حسابى قليل نوعا ما فبالنسبالى الاستوب اهم من الهدف
> وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

 ضع الستوب للمجنون 160.40 الكيبل 1.6320 
اليورو ين 136.80

----------


## still new

ياريت تعطيني نظرتك بال usd cad ومشكور سلفا

----------


## aljameel

> ياريت تعطيني نظرتك بال usd cad ومشكور سلفا

 والله اعلم تحت 1.1290 فهو للبيع فوقها مواصلة صعود

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

بسم الله ...... ما شاء الله  ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله  
ربنا يبارك بإذنه وكرمه  
هل ممكن متابعتكم في اليورو دولار فقط ؟
انا لسه جديد جدا في المجال وحابب اطبق اثناء التعليم بحساب صغيير جدا 
تحياتي

----------


## tito_999

احب ان اسجل شكري وتقديري لمجهود حضرتك ...
بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  1.4015  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الشراء يتم في حال النزول من اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب  1.3910  الهدف الاول بأذن الله  1.4250  الهدف الثاني بأذن الله  1.4600/1.4700  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الله يسلمكم جميعا وشكرا للجميع  وشكر خاص لااستاذنا سمير  المهم الان الكيبل والله اعلم فرصة مرة اخرى شراء عند 1.6450 تقريبا  وهدف قائم بأذن الله ولو للاسبوع القادم 1.6770  والمجنون هدفه القادم بأذن الله 163.70   والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعه  98.38  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الشراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الستوب  97.10  الاهداف بأذن الله  99.10  99.80  102  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي  6425  الستوب  6360  الاهداف بأذن الله  6520  6800   والله الموفق

    للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## medo_medo

استاذى الجميل كنت قولتل لك امبارح على كيفية التنبؤ بحركات العملات يا ريت تعلمنا و يا ريت مثال توصية اليورو دولار

----------


## altamo7

عدتم والعود أحمد 
تسلم أبو مروان وما تشوف شر

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم 
الحمدلله على السلامة يا ابو مروان 
منور المنتدى بوجودك

----------


## yasersafe

السلام عليكم ومساء معطر بالورد والفل اخى الجميل ولاعضاء المنتدى الغاليين وبداية اسبوع جديد ملىء بالأرباح لك ولاعضاء المنتدى ولى ان شاء الله

----------


## 1عبدالله

نورت يابو مروان وان الله يكمل شفاؤك واتمنى تكون هدية الشفاء درس جديد مع ان المفروض ان احنا نقدم الهدية لكن اقسم ب الله اننا ندعو لك دائما بان يرضى الله عنك وان يحبك

----------


## solo90515

السلام عليكم اخي 
اريد ان اسال هل مازال الاسترال ين يستهدف 81.2
ولا ممكن تحول الأهداف جنوبية أشوفه يترنح ويريد هبوط

----------


## khaledellord

تسجيل حضور ومتابعه ابو مروان ويارب يبقي يوم تحقيق الاهداف

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  صباح الخير  اخواني ارجو اتباع التالي   اولا الكيبل والله اعلم  هو صاعد صاعد بأذن الله ومامنه خوف وهدفه بأذن الله 1.7100  وسأحدد الاهداف الاخرى التى قبلها لاحقا بأذن الله  الان بموجه هابطة قصيرة من معه شراء اما عمل هدك وعند النقطة التي احددها فك الهدك  من لم يدخل شراء انتظاره عند النقطة التاليه  1.6230 لل 1.6200  بأختراق 1.6326  منها يتم الشراء او من عمل هدك يفكه عند النقطة المذكورة   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  1.4015  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الشراء يتم في حال النزول من اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب  1.3910  الهدف الاول بأذن الله  1.4250  الهدف الثاني بأذن الله  1.4600/1.4700   والله الموفق

 الرجاء الانتظار على التوصية لاني ارى احتمال ضرب الستوب والله اعلم  بنراقب الستوب لو كسره بنراقب 1.3880 + - تقريبامتوقع منها الارتداد  ممكن ندخل شراء من النقطة المذكورة  وعمل الستوب نقطة الارتداد او اقل ب 20 لل10 نقاط  مجرد يرتفع نرفع الستوب لنقطة الارتداد التي هي اللو الذي عمله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  بالنسبة للمجنون بأذن الله لهدفه 163.70  والله اعلم مامنه خوف الموجه صاعدة  من معه المجنون الستوب 160.40 والالتزام به  ومن لم يدخل به شراء ممكن شراءه اذا نزل  او 160.70 احتمال ينزل لها واقول احتمال   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> استاذى الجميل كنت قولتل لك امبارح على كيفية التنبؤ بحركات العملات يا ريت تعلمنا و يا ريت مثال توصية اليورو دولار

  

> عدتم والعود أحمد 
> تسلم أبو مروان وما تشوف شر

  

> السلام عليكم 
> الحمدلله على السلامة يا ابو مروان 
> منور المنتدى بوجودك

  

> السلام عليكم ومساء معطر بالورد والفل اخى الجميل ولاعضاء المنتدى الغاليين وبداية اسبوع جديد ملىء بالأرباح لك ولاعضاء المنتدى ولى ان شاء الله

  

> نورت يابو مروان وان الله يكمل شفاؤك واتمنى تكون هدية الشفاء درس جديد مع ان المفروض ان احنا نقدم الهدية لكن اقسم ب الله اننا ندعو لك دائما بان يرضى الله عنك وان يحبك

  

> تسجيل حضور ومتابعه ابو مروان ويارب يبقي يوم تحقيق الاهداف

 بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خير  بصدق افتخر بأخوان لي بهذا المنتدى ويعجز اللسان عن الشكر  والله يتم عليتا جميعا نعمة الصحة والعافية والاخوة

----------


## khaledellord

بخصوص الكيبل تم عمل هدج حتي تمر موجه الهبوط
الف شكر اخي ابو مروان
الواحد مش عارف كان هيعمل ايه من غير نصايحك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي 
> اريد ان اسال هل مازال الاسترال ين يستهدف 81.2
> ولا ممكن تحول الأهداف جنوبية أشوفه يترنح ويريد هبوط

 والله اعلم  الموجه العامة للاسترالي ين  صاعدة بأذن الله  وبأذن الله للهدف 81.20 وهدف اكبر منه والله اعلم  متوقع لو كسر 79.10 ان يذهب لل 78.70 تقريبا ومنها يرتد ومواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  ومن اراد الدخول شراء مراقبة 78.70 + - تقريبا  منها متوقع الارتداد  ووضع الستوب 78.50 او 40 ومجرد يرتد ويصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الارتداد الي هو اللو الذي عمله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  صباح الخير  اخواني ارجو اتباع التالي   اولا الكيبل والله اعلم  هو صاعد صاعد بأذن الله ومامنه خوف وهدفه بأذن الله 1.7100  وسأحدد الاهداف الاخرى التى قبلها لاحقا بأذن الله  الان بموجه هابطة قصيرة من معه شراء اما عمل هدك وعند النقطة التي احددها فك الهدك  من لم يدخل شراء انتظاره عند النقطة التاليه  1.6230 لل 1.6200  بأختراق 1.6326  منها يتم الشراء او من عمل هدك يفكه عند النقطة المذكورة    والله الموفق

   

> الرجاء الانتظار على التوصية لاني ارى احتمال ضرب الستوب والله اعلم  بنراقب الستوب لو كسره بنراقب 1.3880 + - تقريبامتوقع منها الارتداد  ممكن ندخل شراء من النقطة المذكورة وعمل الستوب نقطة الارتداد او اقل ب 20 لل10 نقاط  مجرد يرتفع نرفع الستوب لنقطة الارتداد التي هي اللو الذي عمله  والله الموفق

   

> والله اعلم   بالنسبة للمجنون بأذن الله لهدفه 163.70  والله اعلم مامنه خوف الموجه صاعدة  من معه المجنون الستوب 160.40 والالتزام به  ومن لم يدخل به شراء ممكن شراءه اذا نزل  او 160.70 احتمال ينزل لها واقول احتمال    والله الموفق

     للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## MR_ADEL

استاذ  جميل بالنسبة للنيوزلندي؟؟؟؟ انا دخلت شراء من 6370 ؟؟

----------


## aBoRaMa

تعال تعال لاتروح :Stick Out Tongue: ،،،، عطني رايك الله يحفظك

----------


## aljameel

> استاذ جميل بالنسبة للنيوزلندي؟؟؟؟  انا دخلت شراء من 6370  ؟؟

   اخي بالنسبة للنيوزلندي دولار ممكن تغلق الان هو 6377 هو اعلى من سعر دخولك  وانتظاره عند 6325 متوقع منها الارتداد والله اعلم  ومن الارتداد يتم الشراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والاهداف كما هي بأذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## MR_ADEL

شكرا يا استاذ جميل....جزالك الله كل خير

----------


## aljameel

> تعال تعال لاتروح،،،، عطني رايك الله يحفظك

 هلا بالحاظر الغائب الاخوان بيسئلو عنك  ابوراما بصدق هو هذا الجوز غريب الاطوار من الاسبوع الفائت ولاكن  هو بيقول صاعد لل 1.1290 كهدف الان لو ذهب للهدف بندخل موجه صاعدة  ذكرني وسأحدد اهدافه بأذن الله  ولاكن بشرط اختراق  1.1260 او 255 تحسبا لفرق منصات التداول   مالم يخترقها ولو بنقطة فهو للنزول  وممكن استغلاله بيع لو اقترب من 1.1260   ونفسها الستوب طبعا من بعد مراقبه  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا يا استاذ جميل....جزالك الله كل خير

 لاشكر حبيبي على واجب

----------


## aBoRaMa

الله يرضى عليك يا ابو مروان 
يعلم الله إني مكروف كرف في الجامعة،،، وأنا اكتب لك الان وانا شغال على واجب أشبه بمشروع تخرج وصار لي فيه 3 أيام ماحكيت راسي

----------


## aljameel

> الله يرضى عليك يا ابو مروان 
> يعلم الله إني مكروف كرف في الجامعة،،، وأنا اكتب لك الان وانا شغال على واجب أشبه بمشروع تخرج وصار لي فيه 3 أيام ماحكيت راسي

 الله يوفقك اخي ويكتب لك التوفيق والنجاح 
حبيبي مانبيك تحك رأسك الا جايبلنا الدكتوراة 
اقل ما نستقبلك ماشاء الله عليك ذكاء بنيته من التحليل ماشاء الله عليك 
موفق دائما ومن نجاح لنجاح بأذن الله 
ترجعلنا ولاهلك بالسلامة أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## aljameel

المهم اخواني والله اعلم  الكيبل ليصل لهدفه تحت الذي حددته يجب اختراق 1.6327  واليورو دولار يجب اختراق 1.3910  المهم راقبو والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا  والله الموفق

----------


## الفوريكس

> المهم اخواني والله اعلم  الكيبل ليصل لهدفه تحت الذي حددته يجب اختراق 1.6327  واليورو دولار يجب اختراق 1.3910  المهم راقبو والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا  والله الموفق

 أخي الجميل الله يوفقك
يعني ابيع الان اليورو دولار والا متى ابيع
معلش انا لسه مبتدئ

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين والله اعلم  الموجه العامه صاعدة بأذن الله  الان لديه هدف تحت 136.30 + - تقريبا   بشرط  كسر 136.85  لو وصل لل 136.30 تقريبا شراء من بعد مراقبه  والستوب 135.65  الهدف بأذن الله 141   والهدف الرئيسي 144 بأذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل الله يوفقك
> يعني ابيع الان اليورو دولار والا متى ابيع
> معلش انا لسه مبتدئ

 اخي الان لاتبيع 
الافضل لك والله اعلم الكيبل  
الباوند دولار 
راقب النقاط التي ذكرتها لو نزل لها وادخل شراء 
والخيار لك 
نصيحة اخ لااخوه المبتدى 
والله يكتب لك الرزق والتوفيق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  1.4015  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الشراء يتم في حال النزول من اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب  1.3910  الهدف الاول بأذن الله  1.4250  الهدف الثاني بأذن الله  1.4600/1.4700   والله الموفق

   

> الرجاء الانتظار على التوصية لاني ارى احتمال ضرب الستوب والله اعلم   بنراقب الستوب لو كسره بنراقب 1.3880 + - تقريبامتوقع منها الارتداد  ممكن ندخل شراء من النقطة المذكورة وعمل الستوب نقطة الارتداد او اقل ب 20 لل10 نقاط  مجرد يرتفع نرفع الستوب لنقطة الارتداد التي هي اللو الذي عمله   والله الموفق

     المهم اخواني لو واصل نزول تحت 1.3880  احتمال يواصل 1.3800 + - تقريبا  ومنها مراقبته ويتم الشراء   والستوب كما وضحته  لا للاستعجال فوات ربح ولا خسارة والسوق كله فرص  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم  بالنسبة للمجنون بأذن الله لهدفه 163.70  والله اعلم مامنه خوف الموجه صاعدة  من معه المجنون الستوب 160.40 والالتزام به  ومن لم يدخل به شراء ممكن شراءه اذا نزل  او 160.70 احتمال ينزل لها واقول احتمال    والله الموفق

   اخواني لا للاستعجال فوات ربح ولا خسارة  المهم مراقبة 160.70 لو واصل نزول تحتها   والله اعلم سيذهب 159.70 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد  ومن الارتداد الشراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد او اقل ب 20 لل 25 نقطة مجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الارتداد  انا وضعت جميع الاحتمالات للنزول  وللمعلومية الموجه العامة صاعدة والله اعلم  والله اعلم اتوقعه من اجمل الفرص للشراء لو تم السناريو المتوقع له  وتمسكو به قيه بأذن الله 500 نقطة وفوق   والله الموفق  والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا يارب

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  الموجه العامة للاسترالي ين صاعدة بأذن الله  وبأذن الله للهدف 81.20 وهدف اكبر منه والله اعلم  متوقع لو كسر 79.10 ان يذهب لل 78.70 تقريبا ومنها يرتد ومواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  ومن اراد الدخول شراء مراقبة 78.70 + - تقريبا منها متوقع الارتداد  ووضع الستوب 78.50 او 40 ومجرد يرتد ويصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الارتداد الي هو اللو الذي عمله  والله الموفق  ---------------------------------------------   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_     _السلام عليكم_    _صباح الخير_    _اخواني ارجو اتباع التالي_     _اولا الكيبل والله اعلم_    _هو صاعد صاعد بأذن الله ومامنه خوف وهدفه بأذن الله 1.7100_    _وسأحدد الاهداف الاخرى التى قبلها لاحقا بأذن الله_    _الان بموجه هابطة قصيرة من معه شراء اما عمل هدك وعند النقطة التي احددها فك الهدك_    _من لم يدخل شراء انتظاره عند النقطة التاليه_    _1.6230 لل 1.6200_    _بأختراق 1.6326_    _منها يتم الشراء او من عمل هدك يفكه عند النقطة المذكورة_    _والله الموفق_  _--------------_   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_  _اليورو دولار_  _السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة_  _1.4015_  _والله اعلم متوقع صعود_  _الشراء يتم في حال النزول من اقرب نقطة للستوب_  _الستوب_  _1.3910_  _الهدف الاول بأذن الله_  _1.4250_  _الهدف الثاني بأذن الله_  _1.4600/1.4700_  _والله الموفق_   _الرجاء الانتظار على التوصية لاني ارى احتمال ضرب الستوب والله اعلم_  _بنراقب الستوب لو كسره بنراقب 1.3880 + - تقريبامتوقع منها الارتداد_  _ممكن ندخل شراء من النقطة المذكورة وعمل الستوب نقطة الارتداد او اقل ب 20 لل10 نقاط_  _مجرد يرتفع نرفع الستوب لنقطة الارتداد التي هي اللو الذي عمله_  _والله الموفق_  _المهم اخواني لو واصل نزول تحت 1.3880_  _احتمال يواصل 1.3800 + - تقريبا_  _ومنها مراقبته ويتم الشراء_   _والستوب كما وضحته_  _لا للاستعجال فوات ربح ولا خسارة والسوق كله فرص_  _والله الموفق_   _-------------------_ _اليورو ين والله اعلم_  _الموجه العامه صاعدة بأذن الله_  _الان لديه هدف تحت 136.30 + - تقريبا_   _بشرط كسر 136.85_  _لو وصل لل 136.30 تقريبا شراء من بعد مراقبه_  _والستوب 135.65_  _الهدف بأذن الله 141_   _والهدف الرئيسي 144 بأذن الله_  _والله الموفق_  _------------------_   _اخي بالنسبة للنيوزلندي دولار ممكن تغلق الان هو 6377 هو اعلى من سعر دخولك_  _وانتظاره عند 6325 متوقع منها الارتداد والله اعلم_  _ومن الارتداد يتم الشراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد_  _والاهداف كما هي بأذن الله_  _والله الموفق_  _---------------_   _والله اعلم_  _الموجه العامة للاسترالي ين صاعدة بأذن الله_  _وبأذن الله للهدف 81.20 وهدف اكبر منه والله اعلم_  _متوقع لو كسر 79.10 ان يذهب لل 78.70 تقريبا ومنها يرتد ومواصلة الصعود والله اعلم_  _ومن اراد الدخول شراء مراقبة 78.70 + - تقريبا منها متوقع الارتداد_  _ووضع الستوب 78.50 او 40 ومجرد يرتد ويصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الارتداد الي هو اللو الذي عمله_  _والله الموفق_   _-----------------_   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_   _الدولار ين_  _السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعه_  _98.38_  _والله اعلم متوقع صعود_  _الشراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل_  _الستوب_  _97.10_  _الاهداف بأذن الله_  _99.10_  _99.80_  _102_  _والله الموفق_                
 -----------------------------------------------------------------  _والله اعلم   بالنسبة للمجنون بأذن الله لهدفه 163.70  والله اعلم مامنه خوف الموجه صاعدة  من معه المجنون الستوب 160.40 والالتزام به  ومن لم يدخل به شراء ممكن شراءه اذا نزل  او 160.70 احتمال ينزل لها واقول احتمال    والله الموفق_  اخواني لا للاستعجال فوات ربح ولا خسارة 
المهم مراقبة 160.70 لو واصل نزول تحتها   والله اعلم سيذهب 159.70 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد  ومن الارتداد الشراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد او اقل ب 20 لل 25 نقطة مجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الارتداد  انا وضعت جميع الاحتمالات للنزول  وللمعلومية الموجه العامة صاعدة والله اعلم  والله اعلم اتوقعه من اجمل الفرص للشراء لو تم السناريو المتوقع له  وتمسكو به قيه بأذن الله 500 نقطة وفوق   والله الموفق  والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا يارب

----------


## aBoRaMa

الله يجزاك خير يا ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> الله يجزاك خير يا ابو مروان

 جزاك الله خير  ابوراما انت من السعودية أستنتاجي من اسلوب كتاباتك والله اعلم  المهم اذا من ديارنا بالله شيكلي على البابطين لاني داخل به نت اسبوعين  وشايق له اهداف حلوة ومو راضي يطلع اتمنى اذا خبرتك تسعفك اعطني رأيك  معك ساعة اليوم يا ارميه بوجه مضاربه يااصبر علية كم يوم  شغل مؤاشراتك يمكن ترى شي لم اراه انا او غفلت عنه  ومشكورررر مقدما الله يعينك بتعبك معي    أمنية أمل أن تتحقق  اتمنى من مسؤلي منتديات المتداول العربي وعلى رأسهم الاستاذ طلال السميري وضع قسم للبورصات العربيه المتاحة  ليكتمل العقد العربي وتعم الفائدة للجميع  واقولها وأنا على ثقة سيكون المنتدى الاول بلا منازع للفوركس والبورصة العربيه  لما يتمتع به من ثقة لدى الجميع

----------


## altamo7

ما شاء الله 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljooore

الباوند فرنك لوين

----------


## abu hani

مشكور استاذى على المجهود الرائع واتمنى التوفيق للجميع. تم شراء اليورو على الهدف المحدد. تقبل تحياتى.

----------


## aljameel

> الباوند فرنك لوين

 الجوري كررت عليه اكثر من عشر مرات  وه عند 400 و 500وانا اقول صاعد بأذن الله  واهدافه بأذن الله  1.8000  1.8350  والله اعلم  على العموم الان  الان والله اعلم عنده هدف 1.7880 ومنها متوقع ينزل ثم يواصل صعود لل 1.8000  والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

> جزاك الله خير  ابوراما انت من السعودية أستنتاجي من اسلوب كتاباتك والله اعلم  المهم اذا من ديارنا بالله شيكلي على البابطين لاني داخل به نت اسبوعين  وشايق له اهداف حلوة ومو راضي يطلع اتمنى اذا خبرتك تسعفك اعطني رأيك  معك ساعة اليوم يا ارميه بوجه مضاربه يااصبر علية كم يوم  شغل مؤاشراتك يمكن ترى شي لم اراه انا او غفلت عنه  ومشكورررر مقدما الله يعينك بتعبك معي    أمنية أمل أن تتحقق  اتمنى من مسؤلي منتديات المتداول العربي وعلى رأسهم الاستاذ طلال السميري وضع قسم للبورصات العربيه المتاحة  ليكتمل العقد العربي وتعم الفائدة للجميع  واقولها وأنا على ثقة سيكون المنتدى الاول بلا منازع للفوركس والبورصة العربيه  لما يتمتع به من ثقة لدى الجميع

 الله يرضى عليك يا ابو مروان،،، والله عطيتني أكبر من حجمي بكثير :Stick Out Tongue: ،، علمي وخبرتي ماتساوي شيء مع علمك وخبرتك 
على كل حال،،، للأسف أنا لا أملك أي وسيلة تحليل للسوق السعودي لأني ما اضارب فيه على الاطلاق من اول ما طلعت لأمريكا،، ولكني مستثمر في معادن والانماء وجرير وبترورابغ،، والحمدلله كلها شاريها من اقل سعر وصلت له  
والله تمنيت لو ان عندي اي اداة تساعدني،،،، هو انا في ديك الساعة اللي واحد مثلك يطلبني خدمة :Big Grin: ،،، ياحسافة :No3:

----------


## aljameel

> مشكور استاذى على المجهود الرائع واتمنى التوفيق للجميع. تم شراء اليورو على الهدف المحدد. تقبل تحياتى.

 اخي المهم راقب الان 1.3880 لو نزل تحتها وواصل نزول ممكن يذهب لل 1.3800 
كما ذكرت انا بالتوصية علية والله اعلم 
المهم ضع الستوب 1.3875 للاحتياط ولو صعد رفع الستوب لنقطة دخولك 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljooore

> الجوري كررت عليه اكثر من عشر مرات وه عند 400 و 500وانا اقول صاعد بأذن الله  واهدافه بأذن الله  1.8000  1.8350  والله اعلم  على العموم الان  الان والله اعلم عنده هدف 1.7880 ومنها متوقع ينزل ثم يواصل صعود لل 1.8000  والله الموفق

  
ادري واللله بو مروان بس قلت يمكن في تحديث ثاني له جزاك الله خير

----------


## abu hani

تم وضع الاستب كما امرت يا استاذى والف الف شكر على حرصك ومجهودك.

----------


## aljameel

> الله يرضى عليك يا ابو مروان،،، والله عطيتني أكبر من حجمي بكثير،، علمي وخبرتي ماتساوي شيء مع علمك وخبرتك 
> على كل حال،،، للأسف أنا لا أملك أي وسيلة تحليل للسوق السعودي لأني ما اضارب فيه على الاطلاق من اول ما طلعت لأمريكا،، ولكني مستثمر في معادن والانماء وجرير وبترورابغ،، والحمدلله كلها شاريها من اقل سعر وصلت له  
> والله تمنيت لو ان عندي اي اداة تساعدني،،،، هو انا في ديك الساعة اللي واحد مثلك يطلبني خدمة،،، ياحسافة

 لا بالعكس انت ثقة بالنسبة لي لما لمسته منك  ولاكن الانسان مرات يغفل عن شي ويراه شخص اخر  على العموم كأنك قدمت لي الخدمة  وماشاء الله عليك شركاتك أستثمار بمعنى الكلمة  اما انا غير مستثمر مضارب والاخ المضارب اخرنا وانا بدنا نطلع حق الاجازة  راحت فرصة كثيرة وهو مكانك داور بس جالس على قلبه   عاد هن كم سهم حاسدني عليهن المضارب بجلس غصة بحلقة ولو مايسون   ابوراما بالنسبة للدولار كندي والله اعلم بعد اختراق 260 متوجه لل 290 اختراق 1.1290  قول بسم الله 1.1480 والله اعلم  عاد هالجوز غث4يث شوي مرات بيوصل هدفه بسرعه ومرات بيطلع الروح لين تكرهه   والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

> لا بالعكس انت ثقة بالنسبة لي لما لمسته منك   ولاكن الانسان مرات يغفل عن شي ويراه شخص اخر  على العموم كأنك قدمت لي الخدمة  وماشاء الله عليك شركاتك أستثمار بمعنى الكلمة  اما انا غير مستثمر مضارب والاخ المضارب اخرنا وانا بدنا نطلع حق الاجازة  راحت فرصة كثيرة وهو مكانك داور بس جالس على قلبه   عاد هن كم سهم حاسدني عليهن المضارب بجلس غصة بحلقة ولو مايسون   ابوراما بالنسبة للدولار كندي والله اعلم بعد اختراق 260 متوجه لل 290 اختراق 1.1290  قول بسم الله 1.1480 والله اعلم  عاد هالجوز غث4يث شوي مرات بيوصل هدفه بسرعه ومرات بيطلع الروح لين تكرهه   والله الموفق

  
والله كأنك تتفرج في حسابي،،، أنا حاط أمر البيع على 1.1450  :Big Grin: ،،،، وانا شريته من قبل اسألك لكني ماوثقت في تفسي وحبيت اتأكد برايك والحمدلله الان كسبان 80 نقطة

----------


## aljameel

اخواني واخواتي  انا لا احب اركب الموجه بالعكس اركب مع الموجه بنفس اتجاه الموجه  انا لم اضع توصيات للنزول انما وضحت النزول لكذا جوز عملة  كتصور وكمعطيات امامي وحددت نقاط متوقعه للنزول   انا من طبعي لا احب اضع توصيات عكس الاتجاه العام للعملة خوفا من عكس الاتجاه باي لحضه  مثلا الكيبل واليورو والمجنون وغيرهم التى اوضحت التوقع للنزول نزلو فوق 100 نقطة   فما وضحت توقعي للنزول والارتداد المحتمل وضحت الاتجاه العام هو الصاعد حتى اللحضة  وخوفا على المبتدى وقليل الخبرة لم اضع توصيات النزول اما من لديه خبرة ويجيد التعامل مع السوق اكيد أستفاد من النزول بالبيع  مجرد وضعت التصور للنزول والنقاط المتوقع النزول لها وممكن يكتفى بنقاط كقناعه وفيه من يراقب وباقي بالبيع ولاكن لديه الخبرة الكافيه او المتوسطة او التي يخارج بها نفسه لو حس بعكس الاتجاه اما المبتدى او قليل الخبرة معرض للخسارة اكثر من الربح والله اعلم والارزاق بيد الله سبحانه الان مثلا الكيبل متوقع النزول كما اوضحت 1.6230 تقريبا كهدف نزول واكد الهدف باختراق 1.6326 واخترقها ولاكن بما انه بموجه صاعدة عامة تتوقع يعكس الاتجاه وخوفا على المبتدى وقليل الخبرة لم اضع توصيات على النزول بالرغم وضعت تصوري بالنزول للنقطة كذا وممكن لايصل الهدف المتوقع منه الارتداد يرتد من قبله وممكن يصل للنقطة تقريبا المتوقع الارتداد منها وممكن يواصل نزول  نحن نحلل على المعطيات التي امامنا ولاكن ندخل بستوب صغير كنقطة الارتداد ليس به مخاطرة وان ربحنا يكون الربح مجزئي والله اعلم  ارجو معذرتي والله خوفا عليكم لمن لايجيد التعامل السريع مع السوق وادخاله عكس الموجه العامة خوفا من تعليقة ولا خسارة اما اذا الواحد فينا مثلا متعلق بسعر شراء مثلا من فوق السعر الحالي ممكن بيصعد مرة اخرى لان اتجاهه العام صاعد  ارجو أني وضحت ما اصبو اليه  والسوق كله فرص فيه من أستفاد وفيه من ينتظر   فوات ربح ولاخسارة  والله من وراء القصد  اكرر أسفي مرة اخرى اخواني واخواتي وعذرا للاطالة   والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

والله ما يلحقنا فيك شك ابد ابد،،، لكن مشكلة اكثر المتابعين وانا منهم،،، الاستعجال في الدخول سواء في الشراء او البيع خوفاً من ان يفوتنا بعض النقاط،،،وفي الاخير نكتشف ان الزوج يحتج ان يدخل في مرحلة تصحيح على المدى القصير  سواء للاعلى او للاسفل،،، ويبدا مشوار التعليقة خخخ،،،، لكن انا الحمدلله استفدت من الاستراتيجية اللي في توقيعي،، لانها فعلاً اثبتت نجاحها كمؤشر للدخول في البيع والشراء وصرت اتأنى واتركد في الاوامر

----------


## aBoRaMa

استاذنكم،،، اصلي الفجر واكمل باقي واجباتي

----------


## esmo

السلام عليكم اخي الجميل
عندي عقد شراء يورو من نقطة 1.4020 و هذا كان قبل اغلاق السوق املا في الصعود عند الافتتاح
انا قرأت تحليلاتك كلها و لكن مش عارف اعمل ايه لان اعصابي تعبانة من النزول
اتمنى منك المساعدة و تقولي اعمل ايه يالضبط
جزاك الله كل الخير

----------


## aljameel

[quote=esmo;1208857]السلام عليكم اخي الجميل
عندي عقد شراء يورو من نقطة 1.4020 و هذا كان قبل اغلاق السوق املا في الصعود عند الافتتاح
انا قرأت تحليلاتك كلها و لكن مش عارف اعمل ايه لان اعصابي تعبانة من النزول
اتمنى منك المساعدة و تقولي اعمل ايه يالضبط
جزاك الله كل الخي 
اعصابك تعبانه ياعمي ليه مافيه لك اخوان بيفدوك انا او غيري 
ولا تتعب اعصابك اخونك هنا مابيقصرو الناس للناس والكل بالله 
على العموم معك انا ولاتخاف الان راقب لو نزل مرة اخرى وكسر اللو اليوم 1.3862 
ممكن تعمل هدك وتراقب نقطة 1.3800 تقريبا زائد شوي ناقص شوي 
لو اكتفى بالنزول عندها وارتد صعود بعد التاكد من الصعود تغلق الهدك وبأذن الله يصعد لسعر شراءك واكثر بكثير والله اعلم 
هو الموجه العامه صاعده حتى اللحضه واهدافه تصل 1.4600/1.4700 بأذن الله 
وقبلها طبعا اهداف اعلى من سعر مشتراك بكثير وسأحددها بأذن الله بس اتاكد من الارتداد الحقيقي 
ومواصلة الصعود 
والله الموفق

----------


## MR_ADEL

جزاك الله كل الخير على المتابعة وطمأنت الجميع سواء مشتري او بائع

----------


## Momtaz

صباح الخير يا ابورموان يا طيب  
زمان عن هالجمعه الحلوه وهالروح الطيبه  
موفقين يارب ومن نجاح لنجاح  
تسمحلي بس اقول انو الدولار ين هو موجه صاعده مثل ماحضرتك تفضلت بس امامه نقطه مهمه جدا باعتقادي وهيا 98.70 وبعدها ان شاء الله بنشوفه طلع 150 نقطه على الاقل  
شو رايك يا طيب

----------


## esmo

اخي الجميل
حقيقة ما أحلاك
كلامك في حد ذاته دعم نفسي لنا و طمأنة لقلوبنا بغض النظر عن صعود أو هبوط اليورو
أحسست أني غير غريب و لست بمفردي أواجه المصاعب
أحسست أنه يوجد لدي أخوان يقومون بالمساعدة لأخوانهم بدون مقابل و لا مصلحة الا لوجه الله تعالى
بغض النظر عما يصير لليورو صعود أو هبوط أود أن أشكرك حقيقة من كل قلبي و ادعو لك بكل الخير و تحقيق كل ما تتمنى
و ادعو لك الله العلي القدير ان يتم عليك كل الستر في الدنيا و الآخرة    و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

لحضات يااخوان تحملوني انا مع السوق السعودي عندي اسهم بتابعهم 
ومتابع معكم

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل
> حقيقة ما أحلاك
> كلامك في حد ذاته دعم نفسي لنا و طمأنة لقلوبنا بغض النظر عن صعود أو هبوط اليورو
> أحسست أني غير غريب و لست بمفردي أواجه المصاعب
> أحسست أنه يوجد لدي أخوان يقومون بالمساعدة لأخوانهم بدون مقابل و لا مصلحة الا لوجه الله تعالى
> بغض النظر عما يصير لليورو صعود أو هبوط أود أن أشكرك حقيقة من كل قلبي و ادعو لك بكل الخير و تحقيق كل ما تتمنى
> و ادعو لك الله العلي القدير ان يتم عليك كل الستر في الدنيا و الآخرة و جزاك الله خيرا

 جزاك الله خير وانت بين اخونك

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير يا ابورموان يا طيب  
> زمان عن هالجمعه الحلوه وهالروح الطيبه  
> موفقين يارب ومن نجاح لنجاح  
> تسمحلي بس اقول انو الدولار ين هو موجه صاعده مثل ماحضرتك تفضلت بس امامه نقطه مهمه جدا باعتقادي وهيا 98.70 وبعدها ان شاء الله بنشوفه طلع 150 نقطه على الاقل  
> شو رايك يا طيب

 الله يحلي ايامك 
شوف فوق 97.08 ومالم يكسرها  
سيذهب بأذن الله لل 99.80 كهدف اول  
وهدف رئيسي بأذن الله 105 
متى يصل لهم الله اعلم 
98.70 كان هدف سابق له وانا ذكرته بتوصيه سابقه عليه 
هو صعد تقريبا قريب من 98.60 مااتذكر وما وصل هدفه ونزل 
فما اعتقد له تأثير على صعوده 
انا مااحب اوصي عليه ولاكن مرات الواحد بشوف اهداف واحب اذكرها للامانه وحتى يستفيد منه الجميع 
اما عن نفسي فاحب اشتغل معه لان خسارته لا قدر الله تكون خفيفه وممكن الواحد بيتفاادها بااقل الخسائر 
وعن نفسي اتمنى مايصعد للهدف 99.80 الا بعد شهر 
لاني مستفيد منه صعود وهبوط واضع الستوب 97.10 وكل ماشفته نازل وقريب منها طبعا تتدعمه تحليل انه صاعد وانا دخلت به وهكذا 
ولاكن صعب اني اقول اعملو مثل مااعمل لانه يحتاج بعض الخبرة ومتابعة 
انا اعمل مااراه كهداف بقولها متى يصل لها الله اعلم 
وها انا اكررها فوق 97.08 صاعد وغصب عنه لل 99.80 واهداف اخرى اخرها 105 والله اعلم 
تحياتي لك 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله كل الخير على المتابعة وطمأنت الجميع سواء مشتري او بائع

 بخدمة الجميع ويشرفني ذلك

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان الكيبل لو عندي شراء من فوق اخليه ماخاف

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم  الموجه العامة للاسترالي ين صاعدة بأذن الله  وبأذن الله للهدف 81.20 وهدف اكبر منه والله اعلم  متوقع لو كسر 79.10 ان يذهب لل 78.70 تقريبا ومنها يرتد ومواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  ومن اراد الدخول شراء مراقبة 78.70 + - تقريبا منها متوقع الارتداد  ووضع الستوب 78.50 او 40 ومجرد يرتد ويصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الارتداد الي هو اللو الذي عمله  والله الموفق

 الان والله اعلم مراقبة الاسترالي ين  عند النقطة 78.35 تقريبا متوقع الارتداد منها   هو نزل لل 78.43 هل اكتفى بالنزول الله اعلم راقبوه  لو نزل لل 78.35 + - تقريبا ممكن الشراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد التي هي اللو الذي يعمله  مجرد يصعد وتطمئن على الصعود تقديم الستوب وحجز ولو 10 نقاط من الربح  هدفه بأذن الله   79.10  80  81.20  81.60  المهم اهدافه كثيرة كل مايصعد تقديم الستوب طبعا فيه فرق بين الستوب وسعره بالحال  لايقل عن 50 لل 70 وهكذا  لأن له اهداف اخرى بعد 81.60 والله اعلم  وبأمانه 84 هل يصله الله اعلم   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان الكيبل لو عندي شراء من فوق اخليه ماخاف

 من كم شراء 
هو كما ذكرت انا اليوم مراقبة 1.6230 + - لل 1.6230 
احدهم او مابينهم المهم بالمنطقة المذكورة ولو اعلى من 230 بقليل 
فهو متوقع الارتداد ومواصلة الصعود لاهدافه بأذن الله الصاعده والله اعلم 
لو استجد جديد سأنوه به بوقتها بأذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة 
موفقين بأذن الله جميعا

----------


## فريد زيزو

اسبوع موفق للجميع ان شاء الله
وألف حمد الله على السلامة ابو مروان وماشاء الله عليك صحصحت المنتدى كله.
الان انا كان عندى صفقة شراء للفرنك ين لو تتذكرها وللاسف ضربت 
الاستوب الان للاسف . وقدر الله وماشاء فعل.
المهم تنصحنى ادخل فى اى صفقة الان . واتمنى ان 
تذكر لى نقطة محددة لصفقة محددة لأن حجم عقدى 
لا يستحمل اكثر من الدخول فى صفقة واحدة الان .
بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> اسبوع موفق للجميع ان شاء الله  وألف حمد الله على السلامة ابو مروان وماشاء الله عليك صحصحت المنتدى كله. الان انا كان عندى صفقة شراء للفرنك ين لو تتذكرها وللاسف ضربت  الاستوب الان للاسف . وقدر الله وماشاء فعل. المهم تنصحنى ادخل فى اى صفقة الان . واتمنى ان  تذكر لى نقطة محددة لصفقة محددة لأن حجم عقدى  لا يستحمل اكثر من الدخول فى صفقة واحدة الان .  بارك الله فيك

  
معوضه بأذن الله وخيرها في غيرها 
انت غيرت الستوب انا واضع الستوب على مااتذكر 89.40 
ولم يصل للستوب غريبه 
على العموم بأذن الله يكون لك خيرها في غيرها ومايدريك ربي رازقك بأحسن منها 
الان بضع توصية او اكثر 
المهم نفذ كما مكتوب وراقب تحتاج مراقبه 
والله الموفق

----------


## فريد زيزو

> معوضه بأذن الله وخيرها في غيرها 
> انت غيرت الستوب انا واضع الستوب على مااتذكر 89.40 
> ولم يصل للستوب غريبه 
> على العموم بأذن الله يكون لك خيرها في غيرها ومايدريك ربي رازقك بأحسن منها 
> الان بضع توصية او اكثر 
> المهم نفذ كما مكتوب وراقب تحتاج مراقبه 
> والله الموفق

 
ان شاء الله معوضة يا جميل
بس انتا كنت واضع الاستوب 90.10 وانا وضعت 90.30 
وهو اقل نقطة وصلها89.93
منتظر التوصية الجديدة وباذن الله ربنا يكتبلنا فيها الخير
تحياتى

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك  اعتبرها قنصه ممتازه أن شاء الله نتوفق بها   اذا ربي كاتب لنا بها رزق بناخذه  ركزو معي الله يعينكم فيها طلعات ونزلات وبأذن الله فيها خير  عدم الاستعجال والدخول بعد مراقبة اوكي  الان السعر الحالي  1.0896  والله اعلم متوقع نزول لل 1.0855  عند نقطة 855 تقريبا متوقع ارتداد او يواصل نزول لل 1.0833 تقريبا  لو ارتد من احد النقطتين ندخل شراء اوكي  فرضا نزل 1.0850 وارتد ممكن ندخل شراء او 860 وارتد ممكن ندخل شراء  لو واصل نزول بنراقب 833 تقريبا ارتد ندخل شراء اوكي  مجرد دخلنا شراء نضع الستوب نقطة الارتداد او اقل ب 10 نقاط  مجرد يصعد نقدم الستوب لنقطة الارتداد اللو الذي عمله  صعد وواصل صعود هدفنا 1.0940 لل 950 تقريبا   منها نراقب اما نجني ربحنا منها وندخل بيع بشرط نتاكد انه مابيواصل صعود فوق 950 او 940  ونضع الستوب 1.0975  لو واصل صعود فوق 940 او 950 تقريبا وصعد فوق 1.0975 ولو بنقطة واخترق 1.0991  نبقى به وهدفنا اما القناعة او 1.1150 تقريبا بأذن الله  لو اكتفى ب 950 او 940 مثل ماقلت نجني ربحنا وندخل بيع والستوب 1.0975  والاهداف كثيرة المهم يواصل نزول اجملها 1.0500 طبعا قبلها اهداف وبعدها اهداف  بأذن الله نتوفق به وربي يكتب لنا جميعا التوفيق والرزق قول أمين  طبعا باقي الاهداف بس اتاكد من النزول او الصعود احددها بأذن الله  والله الموفق  شرح وافي مايحتاج سؤال بجميع الاحوال بأذن الله نستفيد منه

----------


## aljameel

المهم الدولار فرنك صعد الان مااعطانا نفكر فيه  لو واصل صعود للنقطة التي ذكرتها 1.0940 تقريبا وارتد منها ممكن ندخل بيع والستوب 1.0975  ولو واصل صعود فوق 950 بيعوضنا الله بأحسن منها أن شاء الله وتوفيقه  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون الان سعره 160.70  بنراقب 161.45 تقريبا متوقع يصعد لها ومنها الارتداد  والله اعلم  ارتد ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد ونظيف من 20 لل 30 نقطة او اقل حسب ماتراه مناسب لحسابك  مجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب لنقطة الارتداد  الهدف بأذن الله   159.70 من بعدها واصل نزول والله اعلم يذهب  159.40  واصل نزول والله اعلم بيروح  159.10 او 158.80  الاهداف المذكورة بنراقبها   مجرد يرتد من احدها ندخل شراء   والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والاهداف بأذن الله كثيرة توصوله لل 166 والله اعلم  وسأحدد اهدافه بأذن الله  التى قبلها بس نطمئن على الصعود  والله الموفق

----------


## esmo

السلام عليكم
ارجو من الاخ الكريم/ الجميل توضيح موقف اليورو الأن
و كذلك توقعه مع بدء السوق الامريكي
جزاك الله الخير

----------


## aljameel

ومن اراد دخول شراء بالمجنون من السعر الحالي 160.56  الشراء من اقرب نقطة للستوب  كمغامر مثلي بعقد صغير يضع الستوب 160.18  والهدف بأذن الله 161.45 + - تقريبا لو واصل صعود نبقى به  وساحدد اتجاه فيما بعد  اكتفى بالصعود عند 161.45 تقريبا   كما ذكرت بالتوصية بنغلق الشراء وندخل بيع والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> ارجو من الاخ الكريم/ الجميل توضيح موقف اليورو الأن
> و كذلك توقعه مع بدء السوق الامريكي
> جزاك الله الخير

 مثل ماقلت لك بالسابق 1.3800 تقريبا راقبها  
نزل تحتها امامه نقطة 1.3650 بعدها واصل نزول 13.600او 620  
ومنها بأذن الله تغلق الهدك 
المهم الاغلاق من اقصى نقطة يصل لها لا تستعجل تاكد واغلق  
وانا اذا موجود على الجهاز بتابع معك 
والله اعلم هذا اقصى نقاط يصل لها ومن بعدها صعود 
وبأذن الله بتطلع ربحان بالاثنين الشراء والهدك ولاتحرمنا دعاك جزاك الله خير 
انا اجتهدت احتمال اصيب او اخطى  
والله يبعد عنك الخسارة مرات بيقولو رب ضارة نافعة ومايدريك 
والله يرزقك ويوفقك 
النقاط التى ذكرتها راقبه بدون استعجال

----------


## esmo

الف الف الف شكر اخي الجميل
دعواتي لك بكل الخير و الستر و زادك من علمه  اللهم امين

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> ارجو من الاخ الكريم/ الجميل توضيح موقف اليورو الأن
> و كذلك توقعه مع بدء السوق الامريكي
> جزاك الله الخير

 وعلى شأن اطمئن قلبك واعصابك 
بس يرتد من احد النقاط لاتغلق الشراء الا عند 1.4600 او 1.4700 
ولو لاقدر الله واصل نزول تحت 1.3600 فتكون شبه معجزة وحدث غير متوقع 
طبعا مو 10 او 20 نقطة او 30 لا مواصلة نزول 
90% والله اعلم ارتداد من النقاط التى ذكرتها 5% انه يواصل نزول 
يكون بمسببات خبر كبير مؤاثر  
انا والله بطمئنك بما اعرف انا مو شايف   الا اقصى نزول لو    واصل نزول 1.3600 + - تقريبا  
كل النزول هذا تصحيح لموجه صاعدة هم بيحرو الواحد مرات تتبقى 30 او 40 نقطة عن نهاية التصحيح وبيقول الواحد خلاص انتهى تصحيح الا وهو راجع مرة اخرى نزول ليصحح باقي النقاط التى لم تصحح ويظيف عليها تصحيح اخرى مثل اليورو والكيبل والمجنون العملات التى نزلت 
هكذا يريدو صناع السوق   التلاعب بالاعصاب ولاكن نحن لها بأذن الله وين مايروحو نحن معهم 
والكلام للجميع 
والله الموفق

----------


## esmo

الاخ الجميل اقسم بالله العظيم اني احبك و ادعو لك حقا ليس لانك طمأنتني فقط و لكن لاهتمامك بمشكلتي و كأنها مشكلتك انت
هذا بالرغم من مشاغلك و الضغط الكبير الواقع عليك من جانبنا
و الله تعجز الكلمات عن التعبير عما اكنه لك من حب و تقدير
يا رب تقبل دعائي للأخ الجميل

----------


## aljameel

والكيبل من اراد دخول شراء كمغامر مثلي بعقد ضغير  من السعر الحالي 1.6342  والستوب 1.6305  والهدف بأذن الله 1.6440 تقريبا   واصل صعود نبقى به  لو اكتفى عند 440 تقريبا ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد التي هي تقريبا 1.6440 او اعلى منها او اقل منها بقليل ونظيف عليها 20 نقطة لل 25 نقطة كستوب  والهدف بأذن الله كبيع 1.6240  لو واصل بعدها ساحدد النقطة الاخرى   ارتد منها 1.6240 تقريبا ممكن ندخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  وتقديم الستوب مع الصعود  االمهم اغلاق الربح بالبيع والشراء عند نقطة هدف البيع من بعد مراقبة  وعدم استعجال نحن معه طالع نازل معه بأذن الله  لو ضرب الستوب 1.6325  ندخل بيع والهدف بأذن الله 1.6275 و 1.6235 تقريبا ونراقب من بعدها اما ارتداد او مواصلة نزول  ارتد كما ذكرت شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد اقصد 6235 تقريبا من بعد تاكد  واصل نزول نراقب وبأذن الله نحدد هدفه لو واصل نزول  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> هلا بالحاظر الغائب الاخوان بيسئلو عنك    ابوراما بصدق هو هذا الجوز غريب الاطوار من الاسبوع الفائت ولاكن  هو بيقول صاعد لل 1.1290 كهدف الان لو ذهب للهدف بندخل موجه صاعدة  ذكرني وسأحدد اهدافه بأذن الله  ولاكن بشرط اختراق 1.1260 او 255 تحسبا لفرق منصات التداول   مالم يخترقها ولو بنقطة فهو للنزول  وممكن استغلاله بيع لو اقترب من 1.1260 ونفسها الستوب طبعا من بعد مراقبه  والله اعلم

      

> لا بالعكس انت ثقة بالنسبة لي لما لمسته منك    ولاكن الانسان مرات يغفل عن شي ويراه شخص اخر  على العموم كأنك قدمت لي الخدمة  وماشاء الله عليك شركاتك أستثمار بمعنى الكلمة  اما انا غير مستثمر مضارب والاخ المضارب اخرنا وانا بدنا نطلع حق الاجازة  راحت فرصة كثيرة وهو مكانك داور بس جالس على قلبه   عاد هن كم سهم حاسدني عليهن المضارب بجلس غصة بحلقة ولو مايسون   ابوراما بالنسبة للدولار كندي والله اعلم بعد اختراق 260 متوجه لل 290 اختراق 1.1290  قول بسم الله 1.1480 والله اعلم  عاد هالجوز غث4يث شوي مرات بيوصل هدفه بسرعه ومرات بيطلع الروح لين تكرهه   والله الموفق

 مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك ابو راما ومن دخل معه بالدولار كندي  كم وصل 1.1348  وبأذن الله لهدفه ابي انقص 10 نقاط  1.1470 او 1.1450 المهم ياابوراما او من دخل معه بالصفقة  مراقبته عند 1.450 لل 1.1500   متوق الارتداد ممكن ندخل بيع والستوب 1.1500  مجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب للهاي او نقطة الارتداد  للامانه انا شايف هدف كبير اذا صدق الدولار كندي وواصل نزول  الهدف بأذن الله والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا  1.0500  طبعا قبله اهداف اخرى سنذكرها لاحقا بس نتاكد من النزول  وسنتابعه مع بعضنا وان كنت غير موجود الخير والبركة باابوراما ماشاء الله عليه  وللامانه انا مادخلت به شراء فات علي بأذن الله نعوضه بالبيع  والله الموفق  ومن اراد دخول شراء به الان يراقبه عند 1.1200 او 1.1250  من احد النقطتين والله اعلم بيرتد ليواصل لهدفه بأذن الله  1.1470  والستوب ضع الستوب المناسب لك او نقطة الارتداد والله اعلم

----------


## altamo7

دخلنا السوق ا
لأمريكي وراح يطير البوند واليورو إلى فوووووق إن شاء الله

----------


## esmo

يا رب يا altamo7 يا رب

----------


## aljameel

> يا رب يا altamo7 يا رب

 انت خايف من ايش معك عقدين 
بأذن الله بتربح بالاثنين قول يارب 
والان لو صعد  واحتمال يصعد وليس اكيد راقب 1.3915 او 1.3940 متوقع من احدها نزول للنقاط التي ذكرتها لك او مواصلة صعود ولو واصل صعود لك حادث حديث 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> والكيبل من اراد دخول شراء كمغامر مثلي بعقد ضغير  من السعر الحالي 1.6342  والستوب 1.6305  والهدف بأذن الله 1.6440 تقريبا   واصل صعود نبقى به  لو اكتفى عند 440 تقريبا ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد التي هي تقريبا 1.6440 او اعلى منها او اقل منها بقليل ونظيف عليها 20 نقطة لل 25 نقطة كستوب  والهدف بأذن الله كبيع 1.6240  لو واصل بعدها ساحدد النقطة الاخرى   ارتد منها 1.6240 تقريبا ممكن ندخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  وتقديم الستوب مع الصعود  االمهم اغلاق الربح بالبيع والشراء عند نقطة هدف البيع من بعد مراقبة  وعدم استعجال نحن معه طالع نازل معه بأذن الله  لو ضرب الستوب 1.6325  ندخل بيع والهدف بأذن الله 1.6275 و 1.6235 تقريبا ونراقب من بعدها اما ارتداد او مواصلة نزول  ارتد كما ذكرت شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد اقصد 6235 تقريبا من بعد تاكد  واصل نزول نراقب وبأذن الله نحدد هدفه لو واصل نزول   والله الموفق

   ومبرووووووووك لمن دخل وكان بستوب صغير 17 نقطة  وهاهو ماشاء الله الان عند 1.6391  المهم من دخل يراقب ماهو مكتوب بالتوصية   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون الان سعره 160.70  بنراقب 161.45 تقريبا متوقع يصعد لها ومنها الارتداد والله اعلم  ارتد ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد ونظيف من 20 لل 30 نقطة او اقل حسب ماتراه مناسب لحسابك  مجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب لنقطة الارتداد  الهدف بأذن الله   159.70 من بعدها واصل نزول والله اعلم يذهب  159.40  واصل نزول والله اعلم بيروح  159.10 او 158.80  الاهداف المذكورة بنراقبها   مجرد يرتد من احدها ندخل شراء   والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والاهداف بأذن الله كثيرة توصوله لل 166 والله اعلم  وسأحدد اهدافه بأذن الله التى قبلها بس نطمئن على الصعود   والله الموفق

  

> ومن اراد دخول شراء بالمجنون من السعر الحالي 160.56   الشراء من اقرب نقطة للستوب  كمغامر مثلي بعقد صغير يضع الستوب 160.18  والهدف بأذن الله 161.45 + - تقريبا لو واصل صعود نبقى به  وساحدد اتجاه فيما بعد  اكتفى بالصعود عند 161.45 تقريبا   كما ذكرت بالتوصية بنغلق الشراء وندخل بيع والله اعلم   والله الموفق

     ومبروووك لمن دخل به شراء   هاهو ماشاء الله الان عند 160.92  وكان بستوب صغير 38 نقطة  المهم من دخل به يراقب مامكتوب بالتوصية  والله الموفق

----------


## silverhawk145

> المهم الدولار فرنك صعد الان مااعطانا نفكر فيه  لو واصل صعود للنقطة التي ذكرتها 1.0940 تقريبا وارتد منها ممكن ندخل بيع والستوب 1.0975  ولو واصل صعود فوق 950 بيعوضنا الله بأحسن منها أن شاء الله وتوفيقه  والله الموفق

  
السلام عليكم اخى الجميل
لو الدولار فرنك نزل الى 1.0855  وارتد ندخل شراء ونتبع الخطوات فى التوصيى الاساسية
اليس كذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
همسة: لو سمحت ممكن حضرتك تتابع معنا صفقة الدولار فرنك خطوة بخطوة لان حضرتك قلت ان احنا هنقتنص الصفقات صعودا وهبوطا 
وجزااااااااااك الله خيراااااااااا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخى الجميل لو الدولار فرنك نزل الى 1.0855 وارتد ندخل شراء ونتبع الخطوات فى التوصيى الاساسية اليس كذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  همسة: لو سمحت ممكن حضرتك تتابع معنا صفقة الدولار فرنك خطوة بخطوة لان حضرتك قلت ان احنا هنقتنص الصفقات صعودا وهبوطا  وجزااااااااااك الله خيراااااااااا

 نعم ممكن ندخل شراء المهم نتاكد من الارتداد وانه ماواصل نزول 
والتوصية كما هي لانه لم يصعد للهدف الصاعد 940او 950 
بأذن الله سأتابع معكم بقدر المستطاع وتؤمر أمر ياحلو 
والله الموفق

----------


## silverhawk145

> نعم ممكن ندخل شراء المهم نتاكد من الارتداد وانه ماواصل نزول 
> والتوصية كما هي لانه لم يصعد للهدف الصاعد 940او 950 
> بأذن الله سأتابع معكم بقدر المستطاع وتؤمر أمر ياحلو 
> والله الموفق

  والله حضرتك بتحرجنى بزوقك وادبك وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا
و :Teeth Smile:  :Teeth Smile:  :Teeth Smile: ادعى لمنتخب مصر علشان هيلاعب البرازيل كمان ساعة بالظبط باذن الله :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1: 
ويااااااااااارب  منتغلبش اكثر من 2/0  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

والدولار ين  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  مراقبته عند 97.90 + - تقريبا  المهم الشراء من النقطة المتوقع الارتداد منها من بعد مراقبه  لو واصل نزول تحتها الشراء من اقرب نقطة للاستوب  الستوب   97.08  والهدف بأذن الله  99.50  والله الموفق

----------


## Momtaz

> والله حضرتك بتحرجنى بزوقك وادبك وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا
> وادعى لمنتخب مصر علشان هيلاعب البرازيل كمان ساعة بالظبط باذن الله
> ويااااااااااارب  منتغلبش اكثر من 2/0

 تفائلوا بالخير تجدوه  
دايما كون متفائل  
وبنا يوفقك في الفرنك وشوفق المنتخب كمان  
سلام

----------


## aljooore

بومروان واللي عافيك عندي شراء اليورو ين من 137ز99 حسب حدى توصياتك ماكنت حاطه لها ستوب خسرانا فيها كثير فوق 500 شو رايك فيها اتركها

----------


## aljameel

> بومروان واللي عافيك عندي شراء اليورو ين من 137ز99 حسب حدى توصياتك ماكنت حاطه لها ستوب خسرانا فيها كثير فوق 500 شو رايك فيها اتركها

 الله يهديكي 
الستوب هذا من الضروريات 
المهم البترول الان ضاغط نزول مقابلة يصعد الدولار  
اتوقع بينزل 134.60 تقريبا اذا بينزل ومنها يرتد والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

انا رحت للصلاة وارجعت
ماشاء الله نزول صاروخي 
اتمنى استفدتم من الصعود والنزول 
ولو فرقت نقاط من المتوقع والسبب البترول مااعطى فرصة لصعود للمتوقع 
المهم راقبو ماذكرته والله الموفق 
انا مضطر أستاذنكم ساعة واعود لكم بأذن الله

----------


## aljooore

اذنك معاك لا تطول علينا

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
تاخرت عليكم لا  
لا احد يستعجل على الكيبل والمجنون لسه امامهم نزول كما ذكرت سابقا والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للكيبل واقف على نسبة تصحيح 38% 
ولاكن كهدف نازل بأذن الله بيقول 1.6240 تقريبا 
وكنسبة تصحيح 50% عند 1.6210 تقريبا والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

المجنون  واقف على نسبة تصحيح 38% 
كهدف نازل بأذن الله 159.60 تقريبا 
وكنسبة تصحيح 50%  159.10 تقريبا 
انا بتكلم كهداف الان للكيبل والمجنون اما يرتدم من الاهداف او من نسب التصحيح 
والله اعلم 
وهي نفسها النقاط التي ذكرتها بالتوصيتان 
القصد من الشرح لكي تعم الفائدة والتعلم وماهي النقاط التي ذكرتها  
مع المستقبل بأذن الله الكل يعرف مااقصد به انا بخاطب المبتدائين وقليل الخبرة 
وبأذن الله بنشوفهم خبراء مع الصبر 
والله الموفق

----------


## Neverlander

هل يمكن شراء المجنون بالسعر الحالي ؟؟
و شكرا

----------


## kon-sy

تحياتي أخي الجميل ...
أنا ابنك الصغير محمد من سوريا ..
عمري 19.5 سنة ..
وعندي شغف بالفوركس
بس في شوية مصطلحات معصلجة علي شوي متل الكايبل ..والمجنون ..بصراحة ما لئيتهن بالموقع مشروحات .. 
من شان هيك الله يديم عزك إذا ممكن تعطيني ماسنجرك .. أو نتراسل على الخاص .. 
بس بدي أسئلك عن شوية شغلات .. يعني إذا ما فيها سئلة ...
والله يفتح علينا وعليك .. ويرزقنا رزق حلال طيب ..
بانتطار ردك 
تقبل تحياني .. واحترامي

----------


## ماف

السلام عليكم رايك نضع طلبات عند نسب التصحيح للكيبل والمجنون

----------


## محمد العزب

> تحياتي أخي الجميل ...
> أنا ابنك الصغير محمد من سوريا ..
> عمري 19.5 سنة ..
> وعندي شغف بالفوركس
> بس في شوية مصطلحات معصلجة علي شوي متل الكايبل ..والمجنون ..بصراحة ما لئيتهن بالموقع مشروحات .. 
> من شان هيك الله يديم عزك إذا ممكن تعطيني ماسنجرك .. أو نتراسل على الخاص .. 
> بس بدي أسئلك عن شوية شغلات .. يعني إذا ما فيها سئلة ...
> والله يفتح علينا وعليك .. ويرزقنا رزق حلال طيب ..
> بانتطار ردك 
> تقبل تحياني .. واحترامي

 أهلا بأخونا الصغير محمد
شوف الكيبل زوج الباوند دولار ورمزه GBP/USD
المجنون زوج الباوند ين ورمزه GBP/JPY
وانصحك اخي الكريم بالتعلم فانت لسه شباب 
واتفضل الكتاب هيفيدك جدا https://forum.arabictrader.com/misc....x_Step_By_Step 
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

اخواني اعاني من الدخول وارسال مشاركة 
مااعرف من عندي من الانترنت او المنتدى 
المهم بالنسبة للمجنون عدم الاستعجال 
بنراقبه عند 159.10 تقريبا هو متوقع الارتداد منها 
ولاكن خوفي من الكيبل يسحبه معه لانه لم يصل هدفه المحدد مسبقا 
الافضل نراقب وعدم الاستعجال

----------


## aljameel

المهم المجنون لو نزل تحت 159.10 بنراقب 158.80  
والله اعلم من احدهم متوقع الارتداد 
والله الموفق

----------


## altamo7

إلى متى النزول 
اليورو والباوند والاسترالي

----------


## aljameel

> إلى متى النزول 
> اليورو والباوند والاسترالي

 اخي شوف المشاركات السابقة موضح بها بالتفصيل 
بس نخلص من الذهب الاسود ماتشوف عينك الا الصعود 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  اليورو دولار كنسبة تصحيح واقف على 38%   كهدف نازل بأذن الله 1.3650 تقريبا  وكنسبة تصحيح 50% عند 1.3620 تقريبا  هل يرتد من38% ام من الهدف او 50%  في حال نزل لهدفه بأذن الله  راقبوه مابين 1.3650 لل 1.3600 والله اعلم متوقع الارتداد   ولو ماواصل نزول مراقبة النقطة التي يقف عليها الان   او  1.3750  1.3770  والله الموفق

----------


## MR_ADEL

الله يطمنك يا ابو مروان

----------


## silverhawk145

اخى الجميل لقد بعت الفرنك من 1.0940 والهدف 1.0860 والاستوب 1.0980
ما رايك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## yasersafe

الف شكر اخى الجميل يجزاك الله كل خير ويخليك لينا

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل لقد بعت الفرنك من 1.0940 والهدف 1.0860 والاستوب 1.0980 ما رايك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 الستوب 1.0975 او 970 لاتغير شي 
الهدف مثل ماذكرت بالتوصية 1.0500 تقريبا  
قبلها اهداف كثيرة  
خذ مايقنعك واترك الباقي لنا  
أن شاء الله بس يواصل نزول ومايضرب الستوب 
وحتى اللحضه النزول اقرب من الصعود والله اعلم 
المهم كم نتجية المبارة

----------


## silverhawk145

> الستوب 1.0975 او 970 لاتغير شي 
> الهدف مثل ماذكرت بالتوصية 1.0500 تقريبا  
> قبلها اهداف كثيرة  
> خذ مايقنعك واترك الباقي لنا  
> أن شاء الله بس يواصل نزول ومايضرب الستوب 
> وحتى اللحضه النزول اقرب من الصعود والله اعلم 
> المهم كم نتجية المبارة

  *مصر تبهر العالم وتخسر بشرف3/4  أمام البرازيل بكأس القارات*  
والحمد لله لعبنا بشرف  وبمهارة عالية ولكن الحظ كان محالف للبرازيل
والحمد  لله :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands: 
ان شاء الله هنلعب ايضا ماتش رائع يوم الخميس مع ايطاليا باذن الله
دعواتك يا ابو مروان  مع المنتخب المصرى  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
بجد لازم كل مسلم وكل عربى يفخر بمنتخب مصر وان شاء الله هنصعد كاي العالم وهنشرفكوا باذن الله
والحمد لله على كل حال

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك  اعتبرها قنصه ممتازه أن شاء الله نتوفق بها   اذا ربي كاتب لنا بها رزق بناخذه  ركزو معي الله يعينكم فيها طلعات ونزلات وبأذن الله فيها خير  عدم الاستعجال والدخول بعد مراقبة اوكي  الان السعر الحالي  1.0896  والله اعلم متوقع نزول لل 1.0855  عند نقطة 855 تقريبا متوقع ارتداد او يواصل نزول لل 1.0833 تقريبا  لو ارتد من احد النقطتين ندخل شراء اوكي  فرضا نزل 1.0850 وارتد ممكن ندخل شراء او 860 وارتد ممكن ندخل شراء  لو واصل نزول بنراقب 833 تقريبا ارتد ندخل شراء اوكي  مجرد دخلنا شراء نضع الستوب نقطة الارتداد او اقل ب 10 نقاط  مجرد يصعد نقدم الستوب لنقطة الارتداد اللو الذي عمله  صعد وواصل صعود هدفنا 1.0940 لل 950 تقريبا   منها نراقب اما نجني ربحنا منها وندخل بيع بشرط نتاكد انه مابيواصل صعود فوق 950 او 940  ونضع الستوب 1.0975  لو واصل صعود فوق 940 او 950 تقريبا وصعد فوق 1.0975 ولو بنقطة واخترق 1.0991  نبقى به وهدفنا اما القناعة او 1.1150 تقريبا بأذن الله  لو اكتفى ب 950 او 940 مثل ماقلت نجني ربحنا وندخل بيع والستوب 1.0975  والاهداف كثيرة المهم يواصل نزول اجملها 1.0500 طبعا قبلها اهداف وبعدها اهداف  بأذن الله نتوفق به وربي يكتب لنا جميعا التوفيق والرزق قول أمين  طبعا باقي الاهداف بس اتاكد من النزول او الصعود احددها بأذن الله  والله الموفق   شرح وافي مايحتاج سؤال بجميع الاحوال بأذن الله نستفيد منه

   

> المهم الدولار فرنك صعد الان مااعطانا نفكر فيه  لو واصل صعود للنقطة التي ذكرتها 1.0940 تقريبا وارتد منها ممكن ندخل بيع والستوب 1.0975  ولو واصل صعود فوق 950 بيعوضنا الله بأحسن منها أن شاء الله وتوفيقه   والله الموفق

    للتذكير والمشاهدة والله الموفق  السعر الحالي الان 1.0942  ستوب صغير وهدف كبير بأذن الله يكتب لها التوفيق

----------


## Neverlander

أخي العزيز حسب نظرتك الفنيه  إلى أين قد يكون هدف الفرنك 
و لك جزيل الشكر

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة وسأعود لكم بأذن الله  راقبو الكيبل المجنون اليورو  والله اعلم مستوين على الاخير  الوحيد اليورو دولار محيرني نوع ما لان له هدف 1.3650 والتصحيح 50% عند 620 تقريبا  هل ينزل لهم ام يرتد الله اعلم  ولاكن اميل للصعود اكثر من النزول لان موجته تقريبا مثلثيه تجيب المرض  راقبو ولا تستعجلو والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك ابو راما ومن دخل معه بالدولار كندي  كم وصل 1.1348  وبأذن الله لهدفه ابي انقص 10 نقاط  1.1470 او 1.1450 المهم ياابوراما او من دخل معه بالصفقة  مراقبته عند 1.450 لل 1.1500   متوق الارتداد ممكن ندخل بيع والستوب 1.1500  مجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب للهاي او نقطة الارتداد  للامانه انا شايف هدف كبير اذا صدق الدولار كندي وواصل نزول  الهدف بأذن الله والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا  1.0500  طبعا قبله اهداف اخرى سنذكرها لاحقا بس نتاكد من النزول  وسنتابعه مع بعضنا وان كنت غير موجود الخير والبركة باابوراما ماشاء الله عليه  وللامانه انا مادخلت به شراء فات علي بأذن الله نعوضه بالبيع  والله الموفق  ومن اراد دخول شراء به الان يراقبه عند 1.1200 او 1.1250  من احد النقطتين والله اعلم بيرتد ليواصل لهدفه بأذن الله  1.1470   والستوب ضع الستوب المناسب لك او نقطة الارتداد والله اعلم

  
اللهم لك الحمد حمداً يليق بجلال سلطانك  
نمت وقمت يا شباب ولقيت الحساب يرفرف أخضراً مثل علم بلادي  :18:  
فاصلة،،،،  
ابو مروان 
الله يبارك فيك

----------


## aljameel

> اللهم لك الحمد حمداً يليق بجلال سلطانك  
> نمت وقمت يا شباب ولقيت الحساب يرفرف أخضراً مثل علم بلادي  
> فاصلة،،،،  
> ابو مروان 
> الله يبارك فيك

 الف مبرووووك ابوراما تستاهل كل خير 
وللمعلومية لازال الهدف قائم بأذن الله 
فتش على غيره السوق كله فرص 
راقب المجنون 159.10 و 158.80 لل60 لو نزل لااحدهم والله اعلم 
الدولار فرنك لو صعد راقبه والله اعلم فيه خير وستوب صغير راقب ولا تستعجل 
ووالكيبل وغيرة والله يرزقك

----------


## aljameel

> أخي العزيز حسب نظرتك الفنيه إلى أين قد يكون هدف الفرنك 
> و لك جزيل الشكر

 اخي واضح كما بالتوصية وبستوب صغير 
راقب ولا تستعجل بأذن الله نتوفق فيه 
سعره الحالي 1.0938 
والله الموفق

----------


## ماف

> اخي واضح كما بالتوصية وبستوب صغير 
> راقب ولا تستعجل بأذن الله نتوفق فيه 
> سعره الحالي 1.0938 
> والله الموفق

 يعني رايك نبيع من هالسعر بستوب 1.0975

----------


## aljameel

> *مصر تبهر العالم وتخسر بشرف3/4 أمام البرازيل بكأس القارات*   والحمد لله لعبنا بشرف وبمهارة عالية ولكن الحظ كان محالف للبرازيل والحمد لله ان شاء الله هنلعب ايضا ماتش رائع يوم الخميس مع ايطاليا باذن الله دعواتك يا ابو مروان مع المنتخب المصرى  بجد لازم كل مسلم وكل عربى يفخر بمنتخب مصر وان شاء الله هنصعد كاي العالم وهنشرفكوا باذن الله والحمد لله على كل حال

 الف مبرووك رفعتم رأسنا 
بيقولو بالاخبار فازت البرازيل بشق الانفس 
وضربة جزاء الحكم يأمر بها بعد تردد  
الف الف مبروووك لنا ياعرب 
اليوم انتم والعراق رفعتم الرأس 
والله انا ماشفت المبارة ولاكن سمعت بالاخبار

----------


## aljameel

> يعني رايك نبيع من هالسعر بستوب 1.0975

 راقبه لو صعد المهم بعقد صغير وبأذن الله نعززه بعقد اخر بس نتاكد من النزول 
والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> والكيبل من اراد دخول شراء كمغامر مثلي بعقد ضغير  من السعر الحالي 1.6342  والستوب 1.6305  والهدف بأذن الله 1.6440 تقريبا   واصل صعود نبقى به  لو اكتفى عند 440 تقريبا ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد التي هي تقريبا 1.6440 او اعلى منها او اقل منها بقليل ونظيف عليها 20 نقطة لل 25 نقطة كستوب  والهدف بأذن الله كبيع 1.6240  لو واصل بعدها ساحدد النقطة الاخرى   ارتد منها 1.6240 تقريبا ممكن ندخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  وتقديم الستوب مع الصعود  االمهم اغلاق الربح بالبيع والشراء عند نقطة هدف البيع من بعد مراقبة  وعدم استعجال نحن معه طالع نازل معه بأذن الله  لو ضرب الستوب 1.6325  ندخل بيع والهدف بأذن الله 1.6275 و 1.6235 تقريبا ونراقب من بعدها اما ارتداد او مواصلة نزول  ارتد كما ذكرت شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد اقصد 6235 تقريبا من بعد تاكد  واصل نزول نراقب وبأذن الله نحدد هدفه لو واصل نزول   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  اخذناه من 342 وصعد لل 432 = 90 نقطة  بيع وبهدف 1.6240 =  تقريبا 180 نقطة  ولاتزال الفرصة قائمة بأذن الله  للمراقبة والمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون الان سعره 160.70  بنراقب 161.45 تقريبا متوقع يصعد لها ومنها الارتداد والله اعلم  ارتد ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد ونظيف من 20 لل 30 نقطة او اقل حسب ماتراه مناسب لحسابك  مجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب لنقطة الارتداد  الهدف بأذن الله   159.70 من بعدها واصل نزول والله اعلم يذهب  159.40  واصل نزول والله اعلم بيروح  159.10 او 158.80  الاهداف المذكورة بنراقبها   مجرد يرتد من احدها ندخل شراء   والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والاهداف بأذن الله كثيرة توصوله لل 166 والله اعلم  وسأحدد اهدافه بأذن الله التى قبلها بس نطمئن على الصعود   والله الموفق

  

> ومن اراد دخول شراء بالمجنون من السعر الحالي 160.56   الشراء من اقرب نقطة للستوب  كمغامر مثلي بعقد صغير يضع الستوب 160.18  والهدف بأذن الله 161.45 + - تقريبا لو واصل صعود نبقى به  وساحدد اتجاه فيما بعد  اكتفى بالصعود عند 161.45 تقريبا   كما ذكرت بالتوصية بنغلق الشراء وندخل بيع والله اعلم   والله الموفق

     اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  اخذناه شراء وبيع  بالرغم لم يصل للمتوقع وصل 161.26 وارتد منها  وعطاء ماشاء الله حتى اللحضه فوق ال 300 نقطة   وممكن فيه منا اقل من ذلك الله اعلم  ولازلت الفرصة قائمة بأذن الله  للمراقبة والمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## silverhawk145

الف مبروك للاهداف اخى الجميل ولكن هل ممكن نشترى الكيبل الان ام ننتظر ناخذه شراء من تحت

----------


## aBoRaMa

> الان أستاذنكم للصلاة وسأعود لكم بأذن الله  راقبو الكيبل المجنون اليورو  والله اعلم مستوين على الاخير  الوحيد اليورو دولار محيرني نوع ما لان له هدف 1.3650 والتصحيح 50% عند 620 تقريبا  هل ينزل لهم ام يرتد الله اعلم  ولاكن اميل للصعود اكثر من النزول لان موجته تقريبا مثلثيه تجيب المرض   راقبو ولا تستعجلو والله الموفق

  
بصراحة،،، انا حاط الهدف عند 1.3450،،، كهدف راس وكتفين سلبي،، وان شاء الله انه صحيح ويواصل لها

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

اخي الكريم
انتظر تحليلك الجميل من الجميل في اليورو دولار
انا عامل الان هدج وانتظر  توجيهاتك
هل سيرتفع وافك صفقة البيع 
اتمنى ان يصلني منك رد سريع ان امكن
ولك تحياتي وللجميع

----------


## aBoRaMa

يا اخوان ،،، اذكركم بتوصية ابو مروان على الدولار فرنك  
لو نزل الى 1.0860،،، لايطوفكم ابد ابد،،، اذا الله ارد له فزة حلوة،،، ولكن الستوب قبل الهدف عند 1.0820،،، هذا رايي والله اعلم

----------


## altamo7

هل تأكد الارتداد لكل من الباوند واليورو والكندي ؟

----------


## aBoRaMa

لاتستعجل،،، قد تكون انتعاشة التصريف،، اري علم هابط ولكن لم يتاكد الى الان،،، والله اعلم 
القرار لك اخي الكريم

----------


## aBoRaMa

> يا اخوان ،،، اذكركم بتوصية ابو مروان على الدولار فرنك  
> لو نزل الى 1.0860،،، لايطوفكم ابد ابد،،، اذا الله ارد له فزة حلوة،،، ولكن الستوب قبل الهدف عند 1.0820،،، هذا رايي والله اعلم

 ياكريم،،، :Hands:

----------


## aBoRaMa

بما إن كل شيء جائز في البورصة،، وبما إن اليورو ين من الأزواج ذات التذبذب العالي 
ما راح يضركم شيء لو ادخلتوا أمر شراء عند 130.70 + - لأنه نقطة الترند الصاعد العام،،، رغم إني أشك إنه يوصل له بسبب وجود دعوم وقيعان صاعدة ربما تمنعه 
كلكم تذكرون اللي صار مع الباوند فرنك قبل 3 أسابيع وكيف نزل 400 نقطة أو حولها والله ناسي 
ادخلوا أمر يمكن تصيب معنا

----------


## ابو راجي

ما هوة التعوقع بالنسبة لليورو
هل هوة للشراء

----------


## aBoRaMa

ابو راجي 
رأيي أنا وأنا على قد حالي ترى،،،، لاتدخل شراء الان،،، منطقة حيرة،،، وربما له أهداف تحت،،، والله أعلم

----------


## ابو راجي

حكيك صحيح الافضل انتظار لانه اتوقع في نموذج راس وكتفين على الديلي شو رايك ابو راما

----------


## ابو راجي

ولاان السعر ملامس لخط العنق

----------


## aBoRaMa

رأيي موجود في الصفحة السابقة على هذا الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/1209879-11083-post.html

----------


## aBoRaMa

الفرنك ين ،،، للمغامر،،،

----------


## aBoRaMa

> الفرنك ين ،،، للمغامر،،،

  
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر،،، أعطى 70 نقطة تقريباً من وقت ما تكلمت عنه  :Hands:

----------


## mmhosny

السلام عليكم يا شباب...حد ممكن ينصحني في اي توصيه الأن...انا تهت... 
اليورو دولار صاعد و لا نازل يا ابو مروان

----------


## aBoRaMa

> السلام عليكم يا شباب...حد ممكن ينصحني في اي توصيه الأن...انا تهت... 
> اليورو دولار صاعد و لا نازل يا ابو مروان

 اسمع وافهم الكلام زين يا بطل 
لو كسر السعر 0.7827،،، فهذا يعني أن القاع أصبح هش واحتمال كبير جداً يكون فيه هبوط 400 نقطة تقريباً وهي هدف دبل توب 
لو دخلت بيع ،،، ضع الستوب لوز عند 0.7953  
بالتوفيق

----------


## mmhosny

متشكرين يا استاذنا بس بالله عليك ...الأرقام دي تبع مين ....انا ناقص يا خويا

----------


## mmhosny

امس لم اكن موجود..وطبعا" كنت داخل 4 صفقات شراء بتوع جروب الين...وقفلت الجهاز رجعت لقيت الدنيا منوره احمر....الحمد لله

----------


## aBoRaMa

> متشكرين يا استاذنا بس بالله عليك ...الأرقام دي تبع مين ....انا ناقص يا خويا

  
موجود الاسم في أعلى الشارت على اليسار "الدولار الاسترالي/الدولار الأمريكي"

----------


## Momtaz

وش رايكم في بيع المجنون على هدف 40 نقطه  
وش رايك ابو مروان وابو راما والله اشوفه فرصه حلوه وممكن تعطي اكثر من هيك  
سلام

----------


## rare43

> وش رايكم في بيع المجنون على هدف 40 نقطه  
> وش رايك ابو مروان وابو راما والله اشوفه فرصه حلوه وممكن تعطي اكثر من هيك  
> سلام

 والله ياخي  انا اشوفه شراء عمياني لان الاخبار لصالح الباوند ....  
هذا والله العالم .... وابتعد عن البيع في هاللحظات

----------


## Momtaz

> والله ياخي  انا اشوفه شراء عمياني لان الاخبار لصالح الباوند ....  
> هذا والله العالم .... وابتعد عن البيع في هاللحظات

 ما اختلف معاك بس المجنون اذا تلاحظ اليوم الي ماثر عليه الين اكثر من الاسترليني يعيني اذا تلاحظ الاسترليني صعود والين هبوط فهو الي ماثر اكثر على المجنون اليوم وبغض النظر عن الاتجاه العام كانمت الفرصه في التصحيح وراحت الفرصه بس انا كنت استنى يصعد اكثر من هيك بشوي 
مثل ماعلمنا ابو مروان فوات ربح ولا خساره  
تسلم اخوي على النصيحه

----------


## Momtaz

ابوراما وش رايك في استراتيجية الخطاف لو تحط نسب الفيبو مو اقوى يا طيب يعني من 23.6 و 76.4 وبنفس فكرة الاتسراتيجيه تبعتك انو اول مايصل اي خط فيهم وتغلق شمعه برا البولينجر بتكون فرصهسواء بيع او شراء وبتكون اقوى  
وش رايك يا طيب  
سلامي

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  انا أسف اليوم انشغلت عنكم  من امس ذكرت الكيبل وحددت مناطق شراءه واهدافه وكذلك الدولار فرنك والحمد لله كما توقعت للكيبل والدولار فرنك بستوب صغير 30 نقطة ولاتزال الفرص قائمة حتى اللحضة  اتمنى انكم محتفظين فيهم ومن لم يدخل الان اقوله شراءءءءءءءءء  ونصيحة لاتفوتو الاثنين فيهم خير  الكيبل بأذن الله هدفه  1.6830  1.7100  الدولار فرنك  هدفه بأذن الله  1.0500 1.0400  وها انا اكرر عليكم واقولكم لاتغلقو الا عند الاهداف نصيحة  والان أستاذنكم والله مشغول  وسأتابع معكم لاحقا باقي العملات وكلهم بأذن الله فيهم والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  انا أسف اليوم انشغلت عنكم  من امس ذكرت الكيبل وحددت مناطق شراءه واهدافه وكذلك الدولار فرنك والحمد لله كما توقعت للكيبل والدولار فرنك بستوب صغير 30 نقطة ولاتزال الفرص قائمة حتى اللحضة  اتمنى انكم محتفظين فيهم ومن لم يدخل الان اقوله شراءءءءءءءءء  ونصيحة لاتفوتو الاثنين فيهم خير  الكيبل بأذن الله هدفه  1.6830  1.7100  الدولار فرنك  هدفه بأذن الله  1.0500 1.0400  وها انا اكرر عليكم واقولكم لاتغلقو الا عند الاهداف نصيحة  والان أستاذنكم والله مشغول  وسأتابع معكم لاحقا باقي العملات وكلهم بأذن الله فيهم والله اعلم   والله الموفق

 أسف الدولار فرنك بيع  الستوب 1.0975   كما بالتوصية امس

----------


## yasersafe

تم الدخول فى صفقة الدولار فرنك وصفقة الكيبل والى الاهداف معك ان شاء الله يا جميل
وبالارباح لجميع الاخوة ان شاء الله

----------


## فريد زيزو

تم الدخول فى الكيبل من سعر 1.6470
ارجو تحديد الاستوب يا ابو مروان بالله عليك لأنى حسابى لا يحتمل الان . 
وارجو تحديد هدف قريب لى لأن الاهداف البعيدة لم تصب معى ابدا وبتعكس معايا علطول :No3:  :No3:  :No3:

----------


## lionofegypt2020

بالتوفيق للجميع يارب

----------


## ابو راجي

استاذ ابو مروان ممكن رايك للدولار كندي usdcad للضرورة

----------


## aljameel

راقبو المجنون متوقع عند 158.40 يرتد صعود 
ارتد منها شراء نقطة الستوب نقطة الارتداد 
والله الموفق

----------


## M-elgendy

استاذ ابومروان ممكن تقولى ايه نظرتك فى الدولار ين ؟؟

----------


## ابو راجي

استاذ ابو مروان ممكن رايك للدولار كندي usdcad للضرورة  ???????????????????

----------


## abo saqer

> راقبو المجنون متوقع عند 158.40 يرتد صعود 
> ارتد منها شراء نقطة الستوب نقطة الارتداد 
> والله الموفق

 مرحبا اخوي ابو مروان 
ممكن الهدف كم

----------


## فريد زيزو

> راقبو المجنون متوقع عند 158.40 يرتد صعود 
> ارتد منها شراء نقطة الستوب نقطة الارتداد 
> والله الموفق

 
ابو مروان اضع الاستوب للكيبل فين بالظبط مع 
العلم انى داخل شراء من سعر 1.6470
وارجو تحديد هدف قر يب للكيبل
بارك الله فيك

----------


## فريد زيزو

ابو مروان الكيبل مسلب معايا 80 نقطة الى الان
هو ناوى يطلع تانى النهاردة ولا انتظر السنة 
الجاية اكون خسرت الصفقة دى كمان :No3: ؟
اصل انا عارف حظى  :Boxing: 
ارجو الرد بالله عليك

----------


## aljameel

> استاذ ابو مروان ممكن رايك للدولار كندي usdcad للضرورة

 أسف لتاخير الرد  انا من امس حددت هدفه وذكرت 1.1450 لل 1.1470 بأذن الله

----------


## yasersafe

اخى الجميل ايه رايك فى الكيبل السعر عمال ينزل وايه رايك فى الدولار فرنك برضه السعر عمال يطلع يريت تطمن قلبنا ربنا يكرمك

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان الكيبل مسلب معايا 80 نقطة الى الان  هو ناوى يطلع تانى النهاردة ولا انتظر السنة  الجاية اكون خسرت الصفقة دى كمان؟ اصل انا عارف حظى   ارجو الرد بالله عليك

   لاتخاف باذن الله لل 1.6830 و 1.7100  لو نزل معك مو 80 نقطة 180 لاتخاف  للاهداف أن شاء الله

----------


## M-elgendy

يابو مروان حضرتك نسيت ترد عليا 
كنت بسألك على الدولار ين  
اتجاهه ايه ؟؟
وناوى يروح على فين ؟

----------


## aljameel

> استاذ ابومروان ممكن تقولى ايه نظرتك فى الدولار ين ؟؟

 راقب النقطة 96.50 او 96.35 
اذا ماارتد منهم متوقع مواصلة نزول والله اعلم 
اذا ارتد ممكن شراء والستوب 96.25 
والهدف بأذن الله 97.70 
كسر 96.25 والله اعلم بيروح 95.60 لل 50 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل ايه رايك فى الكيبل السعر عمال ينزل وايه رايك فى الدولار فرنك برضه السعر عمال يطلع يريت تطمن قلبنا ربنا يكرمك

 بأذن الله لاهدافهم 
والله اعلم 
المهم بالنسبة للستوب الدولار فرنك 1.0975 
والله الموفق

----------


## M-elgendy

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا اخوي ابو مروان 
> ممكن الهدف كم

 هو نزل الان لل 158.40 الحمد لله وارتد 
اذا واصل صعود بأذن الله هدفنا الاول 161.30 
المهم الستوب نقطة الارتداد 158.40 
ومع الصعود تقديم الستوب  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

باقي احد مارديت عليه

----------


## M-elgendy

> باقي احد مارديت عليه

 
ربنا يخليك لينا يا عسل وعينك ويرزقك 
انت 10/10    :Eh S(7):

----------


## فريد زيزو

> لاتخاف باذن الله لل 1.6830 و 1.7100  لو نزل معك مو 80 نقطة 180 لاتخاف  للاهداف أن شاء الله

 
شكرا للرد يا جميل وبارك الله فيك  :Good: 
الى الهدف يا كيبل :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## esmo

سؤال واحد فقط اخي الجميل بعد اذنك
بالنسبة لليورو تتوقع يوصل لكام حتى الساعة 11 مساء اليوم
انا عارف انه سؤال غريب بس دة لأسباب خاصة بي
آسف للازعاج و جزاك الله كل الخير انت و جميع المتواجدين و وهبهم الربح الوفير

----------


## tito_999

عندي سؤال بسيط لحضرتك عن اليورو ين ؟
مش بايلنه صعود مش عارف ليه ؟

----------


## abo saqer

> باقي احد مارديت عليه

  الله يجزيك الخير ويبارك لك بمالك واهلك ويعطيك الذرية الصالحة ياالطيب  كفيت ووفيت

----------


## yasersafe

الله يكرمك يا الجميل يا ابو مروان يا اللى منورنا ومظبطنا ربنا يخليك لينا ويخلينا ليك

----------


## esmo

ارجو الا تنسى الرد عليا يا اخي الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> ارجو الا تنسى الرد عليا يا اخي الجميل

 ايش سؤالك ماشفت سؤالك

----------


## esmo

سؤال واحد فقط اخي الجميل بعد اذنك
بالنسبة لليورو تتوقع يوصل لكام حتى الساعة 11 مساء اليوم
انا عارف انه سؤال غريب بس دة لأسباب خاصة بي
آسف للازعاج و جزاك الله كل الخير انت و جميع المتواجدين و وهبهم الربح الوفير

----------


## aljameel

> سؤال واحد فقط اخي الجميل بعد اذنك 
> بالنسبة لليورو تتوقع يوصل لكام حتى الساعة 11 مساء اليوم
> انا عارف انه سؤال غريب بس دة لأسباب خاصة بي 
> آسف للازعاج و جزاك الله كل الخير انت و جميع المتواجدين و وهبهم الربح الوفير

  
والله اعلم الان هدفه 1.3970 
اما موظوع الساعة هذا بعلم الغيب

----------


## esmo

ارجو عدم نسياني شكراااا

----------


## esmo

جزاك الله خير اخي الجميل
و الف شكر

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  الان هدف الكيبل بأذن الله  1.6570 تقريبا  والاهداف الاهم بأذن الله  1.6830  1.7100  والله الموفق  والان أستاذنكم لبعض الوقت

----------


## فريد زيزو

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
ضرب ستوب المجنون وخسارة اخرى 55 نقطة
ربنا يعوض

----------


## yasersafe

المجنون ضرب الاستوب الله يعوض علينا

----------


## altamo7

السوق ميت مرررررررررررررررررررررررة

----------


## بحريني88

> السلام عليكم  انا أسف اليوم انشغلت عنكم  من امس ذكرت الكيبل وحددت مناطق شراءه واهدافه وكذلك الدولار فرنك والحمد لله كما توقعت للكيبل والدولار فرنك بستوب صغير 30 نقطة ولاتزال الفرص قائمة حتى اللحضة  اتمنى انكم محتفظين فيهم ومن لم يدخل الان اقوله شراءءءءءءءءء  ونصيحة لاتفوتو الاثنين فيهم خير  الكيبل بأذن الله هدفه  1.6830  1.7100  الدولار فرنك  هدفه بأذن الله  1.0500 1.0400  وها انا اكرر عليكم واقولكم لاتغلقو الا عند الاهداف نصيحة  والان أستاذنكم والله مشغول  وسأتابع معكم لاحقا باقي العملات وكلهم بأذن الله فيهم والله اعلم   والله الموفق

 قوه يالغالي 
انه داخل في هالصفقتين شرايك مامنهم خوف ؟؟ 
الى اهدافهم بأذن الله ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.6387  شراء من السعر الحالي  الستوب  1.6370  الستوب صغير مايخوف  الهدف بأذن الله  1.6570  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ضرب ستوب المجنون وخسارة اخرى 55 نقطة ربنا يعوض

 اخي كيف ضرب الستوب معك 
انا قلت متوقع يرتد من 158.40 وشراء من السعر المحدد 
والحمد لله نزل 158.40 وارتد وصعد 159.18 
78 نقطة صعد واكدت بس يصعد نرفع الستوب 
ولم احدد هدف له بالرغم من سألني عن الهدف وقلت بس نتاكد من الصعود احدد الهدف 
واكدت مرة وقلت اذا واصل صعود هدفه بأذن الله 161.30 ولم اكد الصعود 
هو لم يواصل صعود فالمفروض اما ان تدخل من البداية او الدخول بعد تاكيد الصعود

----------


## Momtaz

شو رايك يا ابومروان بالمجنون  
انا اقول ممكن ينزل لل 157.40 او اينزل اكثر شوي من كذا ومن هناك ممكن تكون منطقة دخول حلوه للشراء  
مع انو انا ملاحظ انو على دخول الاسيوين ينزل 100 ل 150 نقطه وبعدها ياخد اتجاه العام  
تحياتي ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> شو رايك يا ابومروان بالمجنون  
> انا اقول ممكن ينزل لل 157.40 او اينزل اكثر شوي من كذا ومن هناك ممكن تكون منطقة دخول حلوه للشراء  
> مع انو انا ملاحظ انو على دخول الاسيوين ينزل 100 ل 150 نقطه وبعدها ياخد اتجاه العام  
> تحياتي ابو مروان

 انا جالس بحلل فيه 
لحضات

----------


## Momtaz

> انا جالس بحلل فيه 
> لحضات

 خذ راحتك يا طيب

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  158  والله اعلم  هو المفروض ينزل لل 157.65 تقريبا ومنها متوقع ارتداد  المهم من النقطة المحدده تقريبا ندخل شراء  الستوب نقطة الارتداد  اذا صعد نرفع الستوب للاحتياط حتى نتاكد من الصعود وانه ارتداد حقيقي  الرجاء الدخول من المتوقع وعدم الدخول بعد الصعود   لو واصل صعود يكون هدفه الاول بأذن الله 161.50 واكد لو واصل صعود  لو كسر 157.45 ندخل بيع  والهدف بأذن الله 156.50 و 155  والله الموفق  والله الموفق

----------


## فريد زيزو

> اخي كيف ضرب الستوب معك 
> انا قلت متوقع يرتد من 158.40 وشراء من السعر المحدد 
> والحمد لله نزل 158.40 وارتد وصعد 159.18 
> 78 نقطة صعد واكدت بس يصعد نرفع الستوب 
> ولم احدد هدف له بالرغم من سألني عن الهدف وقلت بس نتاكد من الصعود احدد الهدف 
> واكدت مرة وقلت اذا واصل صعود هدفه بأذن الله 161.30 ولم اكد الصعود 
> هو لم يواصل صعود فالمفروض اما ان تدخل من البداية او الدخول بعد تاكيد الصعود

 
اخى الجميل
أنا سبق وقولت لك انى داخل شراء للمجنون من سعر 158.95 وهو رفع معى حوالى 40 نقطة ولم اغلق والسبب الاهداف البعيدة جدا .وبعدين مرة واحد السعر نزل وضرب الاستوب عند الجميييع 158.40 . وقدر الله وماشاء فعل .
المهم الان معى صفقة الكيبل شراء من 1.6470 وربنا يستر عليه هو كمان ويهديه علينا. :Hands: لأنى مش محدد ستوب بنائا على كلامك السابق

----------


## بحريني88

يالغالي انا داخل على الدولار فرنك من 0840 هل اعزز الان ؟؟ 
والكيبل انه داخل من 6417 هل اعزز ايضا ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  158  والله اعلم  هو المفروض ينزل لل 157.65 تقريبا ومنها متوقع ارتداد  المهم من النقطة المحدده تقريبا ندخل شراء  الستوب نقطة الارتداد  اذا صعد نرفع الستوب للاحتياط حتى نتاكد من الصعود وانه ارتداد حقيقي  الرجاء الدخول من المتوقع وعدم الدخول بعد الصعود   لو واصل صعود يكون هدفه الاول بأذن الله 161.50 واكد لو واصل صعود  لو كسر 157.45 ندخل بيع  والهدف بأذن الله 156.50 و 155  والله الموفق   والله الموفق

   والله اعلم يتاكد الصعود باختراق 159.50  ومن اراد دخول شراء من السعر الحالي وحسابه يتحمل يضع الستوب 157.45  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل أنا سبق وقولت لك انى داخل شراء للمجنون من سعر 158.95 وهو رفع معى حوالى 40 نقطة ولم اغلق والسبب الاهداف البعيدة جدا .وبعدين مرة واحد السعر نزل وضرب الاستوب عند الجميييع 158.40 . وقدر الله وماشاء فعل . المهم الان معى صفقة الكيبل شراء من 1.6470 وربنا يستر عليه هو كمان ويهديه علينا.لأنى مش محدد ستوب بنائا على كلامك السابق

  

> يالغالي انا داخل على الدولار فرنك من 0840 هل اعزز الان ؟؟ 
> والكيبل انه داخل من 6417 هل اعزز ايضا ؟؟

 يااخون بالنسبه للكيبل لا ارى الا الصعود امامي  
لو اعطى نزول سابلغ عنه بالحال 
ونفس الشي للدولار فرنك انا حددت الستوب 1.0975 مالم يضرب الستوب هدفه بأذن الله 1.0500 والله اعلم

----------


## Emaam3

اخ جميل  المجنون سجل لو 156.95   فهل ندخل بيع الان  ام ننتظر ؟

----------


## Emaam3

وارتد صعودا حتى 157.63   ؟؟؟

----------


## silverhawk145

> يااخون بالنسبه للكيبل لا ارى الا الصعود امامي  
> لو اعطى نزول سابلغ عنه بالحال 
> ونفس الشي للدولار فرنك انا حددت الستوب 1.0975 مالم يضرب الستوب هدفه بأذن الله 1.0500 والله اعلم

  السلام عليكم اخى الجميل ولكن انا كنت اريد اعرف رايك
فى الكيبل حيث متى نقول انه سوف يهبط لمستويات دنيا خاصا وان من المنتظر ان يكون الدولار فى الايام القادمة قوى بعد البيانات الاخيرة ان اليورو هااابط لا محالة وهل ممكن ان يصل الكيبل  الى 1.6700  فى الايام القادمة 
تقبل ودى واحترامى وانا بتعلم منك بصراحة

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم  
و مرون،،، اذا انت موجود،، بالله عطني رايك في الاسترلي دولار،،، هل و يبط ليحقق هدف الدبل ،،، اشوف النموذج على جميع اواصل اليومي و4 ساعات وساعة،،، ويمكن فيه هبوط 300 نقطة،، لكن انظر رايك،، لانك خبير اليوت

----------


## mmhosny

وحدووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووه

----------


## mmhosny

لا اله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله...عليه افضل الصلاة و السلام 
تحياتي للاداره و المشرفين و كل الناس الحلوه في المنتدي....بيض بيض بيض بيض الله وجوهنا جميعا"...هه بيض مش اي لون تاني...

----------


## فريد زيزو

يا أخواننا الكيبل عاكس 200 نقطة معايا الى الان
فين الاخ ابو مروان يفسر اللى حصل ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو مفيش حد فى المنتدى ولا ايه ؟
هو الموضوع مات خلاص ؟؟  :Noco:  :Noco: 
ايه الحل؟ انا رصيدى قرب يخلص من الخسارات المتوالية دى   :Mad Argue: 
واعمل ايه فى الصفقة المتسلبة الحالية بتاعة الكيبل ؟؟
حد يتكلم :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing: 
انا ملاحظ ان فى ردود اتحذفت من الموضوع لأن تقريبا 
مفيش ردود من 12 ساعة وده مستحيل
يظهر ان فى حد خرج عن شعوره

----------


## فريد زيزو

مفيش حد هيرد عليا ولا ايه ؟؟
اقفل الصفقة الشؤم دى ولا فى امل السعر يرفع تانى ؟
ارجو الرد من صاحب الموضوع او من ذو الخبرة

----------


## Momtaz

> مفيش حد هيرد عليا ولا ايه ؟؟
> اقفل الصفقة الشؤم دى ولا فى امل السعر يرفع تانى ؟
> ارجو الرد من صاحب الموضوع او من ذو الخبرة

 
يعطيك العافيه  
انا على كلام ابو مروان انو صاعد صاعد لا محاله وال صار هذا اانا اشوف انو تصحيح للصعود وقال الطيب انو اي متغيرات راح يحكيها وماحكى شيء  والقرار لك بالنهايه  
انا عن نفسي استنى المجنون يهبط شوي لاني ناوي اخده شراء يعني توةقعي بيقول انو الاسترليني ممكن يهبط كماان شوي وبعدها يرجع للموجه تبعته  
القرار بالنهايه برجع لك  
سلامي

----------


## فريد زيزو

> يعطيك العافيه  
> انا على كلام ابو مروان انو صاعد صاعد لا محاله وال صار هذا اانا اشوف انو تصحيح للصعود وقال الطيب انو اي متغيرات راح يحكيها وماحكى شيء  والقرار لك بالنهايه  
> انا عن نفسي استنى المجنون يهبط شوي لاني ناوي اخده شراء يعني توةقعي بيقول انو الاسترليني ممكن يهبط كماان شوي وبعدها يرجع للموجه تبعته  
> القرار بالنهايه برجع لك  
> سلامي

  بارك الله فيك أخى الفاضل وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
أخييييييييييييرا حد عبرنى ورد عليا  :Cry Smile: 
طيب يا غالى انا حسابى يستحمل هبوط الى
 سعر 1.6150 فقط وبعدين هيتصفر
فهل تتوقع انه ممكن ينزل لهذا السعر ؟
وطبعا كله اجتهاد وانا متفهم حاجة زى كده .
بارك الله فيك

----------


## Momtaz

> بارك الله فيك أخى الفاضل وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
> أخييييييييييييرا حد عبرنى ورد عليا 
> طيب يا غالى انا حسابى يستحمل هبوط الى
>  سعر 1.6150 فقط وبعدين هيتصفر
> فهل تتوقع انه ممكن ينزل لهذا السعر ؟
> وطبعا كله اجتهاد وانا متفهم حاجة زى كده .
> بارك الله فيك

 ششوف يا اخي هو لحد هذه اللحظه مو قادر يكسر اللو تبع امبارح عند 1.6209 اذا تلاحظ على شمعة الساعه جرب عليها 4 مرات تقريبا ويرتد من هناك ممكن لو رجعلها ينزل عنها عشرين او ثلاثين نقطه ويرجع يرتد بس اذا اغلقت شمعة ساعه تحت هذا المستوى بيسير منوا خوف لانو انت تحكي معك بس 6150 وان شاء الله ماينزل  
وانا عن نفسي بطلت بدي المجنون ينزل عشان خاطرك ياسيدي لانو لو نزل راح ينزل الاسترلييني مابدنا نزوله بطلنا  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## فريد زيزو

> ششوف يا اخي هو لحد هذه اللحظه مو قادر يكسر اللو تبع امبارح عند 1.6209 اذا تلاحظ على شمعة الساعه جرب عليها 4 مرات تقريبا ويرتد من هناك ممكن لو رجعلها ينزل عنها عشرين او ثلاثين نقطه ويرجع يرتد بس اذا اغلقت شمعة ساعه تحت هذا المستوى بيسير منوا خوف لانو انت تحكي معك بس 6150 وان شاء الله ماينزل  
> وانا عن نفسي بطلت بدي المجنون ينزل عشان خاطرك ياسيدي لانو لو نزل راح ينزل الاسترلييني مابدنا نزوله بطلنا

 
كلام سليم ومعقول يا اخ معتز
ربنا يطمنك ويوفقك. وان شاء الله خير :Hands:

----------


## Momtaz

> كلام سليم ومعقول يا اخ معتز
> ربنا يطمنك ويوفقك. وان شاء الله خير

 
على عيني وراسي ياطيب  
اسمي ممتاز مو معتز  
سلامي

----------


## فريد زيزو

> على عيني وراسي ياطيب  
> اسمي ممتاز مو معتز  
> سلامي

 عاشت الاسامى أخ ممتاز  :Eh S(7):

----------


## toty

السلام عليكم جميعا 
كيف حال الجميع
اخي جميل 
كاني شايف راس وكتفين على شارت الاربع ساعات لليورو دولار ؟؟؟

----------


## Momtaz

شو صار معاك  فريد  
طمني

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
معاليش انشغلت عنكم اليوم

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للكيبل مالم يكسر 1.6200 فهو للصعود للاهداف التي ذكرتها سابقا بأذن الله 
والله اعلم 
الان متوقع نزول 1.6370 ومنها يرتد ليواصل صعود والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة لليورو دولار هو وصل للهدف الذي حددته امس عند 1.3970 
الان والله اعلم احتمال ينزل 1.3935 ومنها يرتد ليواصل صعود فوق 1.4000 ومنها نحدد اتجاهه 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  
> و مرون،،، اذا انت موجود،، بالله عطني رايك في الاسترلي دولار،،، هل و يبط ليحقق هدف الدبل ،،، اشوف النموذج على جميع اواصل اليومي و4 ساعات وساعة،،، ويمكن فيه هبوط 300 نقطة،، لكن انظر رايك،، لانك خبير اليوت

 اسف اخي ابوراما لانشغالي 
هو عنده هدف اول  بأذن الله 7770 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة لهدف الدولار فرنك لازال قائم 1.0500 
هو الحمد لله اليوم نزل 1.0762 وبأذن الله مواصل نزول لهدفه 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والمجنون حددت هدف له عند 155  مجرد كسر 157.45ووصل 155.59 ومنها ارتد صعود 
ولازال تحت 157.50 متوقع ينزل لل 155 والله اعلم

----------


## Momtaz

ابو مروان صبحك الله بالخير 
سؤال صغير بس هل المجنون لسه ضايله الموجه العامه صعود ولا تغيرت  
اذا تلاحظ معايا على شارت الاربع ساعات يقول الشارت انو فيه نيه للصعود لاكمال نموذج راس وكتفين ومن بعدها ممكن يبدى رحلة نزول بسيطه يعني موجه فرعيه ممكن تكون  
بس الي انا بقوله انو المفروض يطلع على اقل تقدير لل167 او 168 حتى يسكر الجاب الي عمله قبل الحرب اقصد في اواحر شهر عشره ... طبعا هذا على المدى البعيد لانو على مؤشر الستوكاستيك ( مابامن له كثير بس كاداه مساعده ) على الويكلي مظهر تشبع كبير في عملية الشراء وتكون الاهداف جنوبيه حاده كمان 
خلينا في المدى القصير يا طيب وقلنا وش وجهت نظرك  
اسف على الاطاله

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان صبحك الله بالخير 
> سؤال صغير بس هل المجنون لسه ضايله الموجه العامه صعود ولا تغيرت  
> اذا تلاحظ معايا على شارت الاربع ساعات يقول الشارت انو فيه نيه للصعود لاكمال نموذج راس وكتفين ومن بعدها ممكن يبدى رحلة نزول بسيطه يعني موجه فرعيه ممكن تكون  
> بس الي انا بقوله انو المفروض يطلع على اقل تقدير لل167 او 168 حتى يسكر الجاب الي عمله قبل الحرب اقصد في اواحر شهر عشره ... طبعا هذا على المدى البعيد لانو على مؤشر الستوكاستيك ( مابامن له كثير بس كاداه مساعده ) على الويكلي مظهر تشبع كبير في عملية الشراء وتكون الاهداف جنوبيه حاده كمان 
> خلينا في المدى القصير يا طيب وقلنا وش وجهت نظرك  
> اسف على الاطاله

 والله اعلم هدفه الصاعد كموجه عامه 166 لل 167 
المهم فوق 154.80 متوقع الهدف بأذن الله 
هو له هدف 155 تحت وانا ذكرته امس نزل لل 155.59 وارتد احتمال اكتفى بالنزول 
الان بنراقبه لو واصل صعود فوق 157.70 يطمئن بمواصلة الصعود والله اعلم

----------


## فريد زيزو

> شو صار معاك  فريد  
> طمني

 
الحمد لله الى الان 85 نقطة بالسالب بعد ما كان 250 نقطة بالسالب 
وانا داخل من سعر 1.6470 والى الان لم يصل لسعر الدخول 
وان شاء الله يوصله واطلع من الصفقة دى على خير .
شكرا لأهتمامك يا اخ ممتاز وبارك الله فيك :Eh S(7):

----------


## Momtaz

> والله اعلم هدفه الصاعد كموجه عامه 166 لل 167 
> المهم فوق 154.80 متوقع الهدف بأذن الله 
> هو له هدف 155 تحت وانا ذكرته امس نزل لل 155.59 وارتد احتمال اكتفى بالنزول 
> الان بنراقبه لو واصل صعود فوق 157.70 يطمئن بمواصلة الصعود والله اعلم

 تسلم يا طيب على ذي النقاط المهمه  
الله يوفقك

----------


## khaledellord

ابو مروان ياريت تحدد لي اتجاه العمومي للبوند لاني مش فاهم حاجه

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم 
ابو مروان،،،، احتاج رايك في الشارت لاهنت

----------


## fahed122

> والله اعلم هدفه الصاعد كموجه عامه 166 لل 167 
> المهم فوق 154.80 متوقع الهدف بأذن الله 
> هو له هدف 155 تحت وانا ذكرته امس نزل لل 155.59 وارتد احتمال اكتفى بالنزول 
> الان بنراقبه لو واصل صعود فوق 157.70 يطمئن بمواصلة الصعود والله اعلم

 
يارب يكتفي نزووول   ويصعد الى166  
يارب :Hands:

----------


## abo saqer

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخ ابو مروان هل ماتزال نظرتك للباوند واليورو بالصعود وماهي اهدافهم 
هل من جديد على الاهداف 
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aBoRaMa

من لاحظ الحركة الغريبة اللي صارت على اغلب العنلات في قبل 45 دقيقة بالضبط !!!!

----------


## Momtaz

> من لاحظ الحركة الغريبة اللي صارت على اغلب العنلات في قبل 45 دقيقة بالضبط !!!!

 
مزبوط انا لاحظت على المجنون صعد 150 ورجع نزلهم ثاني ويمكن بينزل اكثر

----------


## فريد زيزو

آآآآآآ خ يا كيبل يا ابن الكيبل
جننى معاه والله
بعد ما وصل نقطة دخولى راح عكس علطول ونزل 
زى الصاروخ بسبب الاخبار السلبية عن البوند.
حسبى الله :Boxing:

----------


## aBoRaMa

> مزبوط انا لاحظت على المجنون صعد 150 ورجع نزلهم ثاني ويمكن بينزل اكثر

  
أنا اكثر شيء حيرني هو إن فيه ازواج دائماً تكون متعاكسة ولكني لاحظت أنها سارت في نفس الاتجاه لفترة بسيطة !! ولكنها الان هدئت نوعاً ما

----------


## Momtaz

ابو راما وش رايك المجنون بينأخذ شراء ولا كيف

----------


## aBoRaMa

الانتظار افضل،،، ممكن بعد نصف ساعة يتضح الاتجاه أكثر،،، أنا اعتمد على استراتيجيتي لاغير 
،،،،   
طبعاً هذا لايعتبر إن شاء الله تعدي على حقوق ابو مروان،،،، ولكني لمست منه كرماً لامحدوداً شجعني على المشاركة وابداء الرأي في موضوعه

----------


## aBoRaMa

تشوف با ممتاز،،، فقط من وقت مشاركتي الى الان نزل 45 نقطة،، وإلى الان لم بعطي دخول

----------


## نائل

ابو راما   بالنسبة لإستراتيجيتك ،،، شفت المجنون عندما أغلق الشمعة الأولى خارج البولينجر و بعدين الشمعة الثانية 
داخل كيف هوى السعر لتحت ،،،، فريم النص ساعة ،،، ،،،،

----------


## نائل

او فريم الربع ساعة ،،،

----------


## Momtaz

> تشوف با ممتاز،،، فقط من وقت مشاركتي الى الان نزل 45 نقطة،، وإلى الان لم بعطي دخول

 والله يا ابو راما انا دخلت من 155.33  
عارف تسرعت شوي بس ادى ديث على الخطاف بس انا اشتغل الخطاف على الفيبو  
شو رايك لو تحط الفيبو من تحت 23.6 ومن فوق 76.4 بظن بتكون اقوى  
بس بصراحه ماكان ديث حقيقي يعني تقدر تقول انو هالمجنون ضحك عليا  :AA:  
تسلم يا ابو راما ومستني رايك

----------


## aBoRaMa

> ابو راما بالنسبة لإستراتيجيتك ،،، شفت المجنون عندما أغلق الشمعة الأولى خارج البولينجر و بعدين الشمعة الثانية 
> داخل كيف هوى السعر لتحت ،،،، فريم النص ساعة ،،، ،،،،

  
أبدا ،،، ماصار الكلام اللي تقوله،،، شوف الشمعتين خارج البولينجر  
بعدين يا نايل لاتنسى أنه لكل استراتيجية نسبة فشل مهما كانت قوية،،،،

----------


## نائل

طيب و هذي الصورة من عندي :016:

----------


## aBoRaMa

> طيب و هذي الصورة من عندي

  
طيب أوكي ،،، الافضل نتناقش في موضوعي،،، لأني بصراحة ما ودي اكون ثقيل على موضوع ابو مروان،،،، 
تلقى ردي في موضوعي ،،، اوكي :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## فريد زيزو

مساء الطناش وتكبير الدماغ
مفيش اخبار عن الكيبل؟؟
ناوى يرفع لحد 1.6470 ولا مش ناوى ؟؟
ولا اطلع الان ب 100 نقطة سالب وكفاية كده ؟
ارجو الرد والتعبير وعدم التكبير لأن دى تعتبر امانة

----------


## Momtaz

وينك يا ابو مروان على الاقل عدي وارمي السلام

----------


## Momtaz

> مساء الطناش وتكبير الدماغ
> مفيش اخبار عن الكيبل؟؟
> ناوى يرفع لحد 1.6470 ولا مش ناوى ؟؟
> ولا اطلع الان ب 100 نقطة سالب وكفاية كده ؟
> ارجو الرد والتعبير وعدم التكبير لأن دى تعتبر امانة

 انا فكرتك خلصت منها مو حكيت انها وصلت نقطة دخولك  
ولو كنت عززت وهيا سالب 200 كان هلقيت انت خلصت بس يمكن ماكان يسمح الي حساب  
ربنا يكتبلك فيه الخير 
سلام

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  بالنسبة للمجنون ذكرت البارح انا لديه هدف 155 ووصل الحمد لله 154.91ومالم يكسر 154.80 فهو بموجه صاعدة ولم يكسرها  اتمنى انكم استفدتم منه  الان السعر الحالي 157.74  من اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزول فله الخيار  الستوب 157.20  الهدف بأذن الله 159  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للكيبل مالم يكسر 1.6280 والله اعلم سيذهب لل 1.6450 
ولازلت اقول انه بموجه صاعدة 
واسباب النزول عدم استقرار البترول وهذا يؤثر على الدولار والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## فريد زيزو

> انا فكرتك خلصت منها مو حكيت انها وصلت نقطة دخولك  
> ولو كنت عززت وهيا سالب 200 كان هلقيت انت خلصت بس يمكن ماكان يسمح الي حساب  
> ربنا يكتبلك فيه الخير 
> سلام

 
شكرا لأهتمام اخى ممتاز
ولاكن للاسف بعد ما رفع انا ملحقتش اقفل وتوقعت انه هيرفع كمان 
بنائا على كلام الاخ ابو مروان ولااااكن كالعادة عملها ونزل زى الصارووووخ.
 ورصيدى لا يسمح بالتعزيز لأنه قرب يتصفر.
ان شاء الله يرفعله 50 نقطة كده واقفلها واخلص من الصفقة الشؤم دى  :Hands:  :No3:

----------


## Momtaz

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  بالنسبة للمجنون ذكرت البارح انا لديه هدف 155 ووصل الحمد لله 154.91ومالم يكسر 154.80 فهو بموجه صاعدة ولم يكسرها  اتمنى انكم استفدتم منه  الان السعر الحالي 157.74  من اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزول فله الخيار  الستوب 157.20  الهدف بأذن الله 159  والله الموفق

 تسلم والله يا ابورموان بس محسوبك خاف منه واكتفى بربح بسيط الحمد لله لانه شفت انو كان ناوي نيه عاطله  
تسلم يا طيب  
اشوفك بطلت تجيب في سيرة الاسترالي يورو ... كنك بطلت تحبه 
احاول احلل فيه مو راكب معايا  :016:  
سلام

----------


## Momtaz

ماحكتلي رايك يا ابو مروان في الراس وكتفين على شارت الاربع ساعات للمجنون  
وياريت تفهمني شو يعني راس كتفين لما بيتشكل سواء لفوق او لتحت  
سامحني على ثقل الدم بس بدي استفيد منك ( اعصرك عصر  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljameel

> ماحكتلي رايك يا ابو مروان في الراس وكتفين على شارت الاربع ساعات للمجنون  
> وياريت تفهمني شو يعني راس كتفين لما بيتشكل سواء لفوق او لتحت  
> سامحني على ثقل الدم بس بدي استفيد منك ( اعصرك عصر

 ارفق الشارت ماني شايف رأس وكتفين

----------


## Momtaz

بداية تشكل الكتف اليمين  
شكله انا غلطان ؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  بالنسبة للمجنون ذكرت البارح انا لديه هدف 155 ووصل الحمد لله 154.91ومالم يكسر 154.80 فهو بموجه صاعدة ولم يكسرها  اتمنى انكم استفدتم منه  الان السعر الحالي 157.74  من اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزول فله الخيار  الستوب 157.20  الهدف بأذن الله 159   والله الموفق

  

> بالنسبة للكيبل مالم يكسر 1.6280 والله اعلم سيذهب لل 1.6450 
> ولازلت اقول انه بموجه صاعدة 
> واسباب النزول عدم استقرار البترول وهذا يؤثر على الدولار والله اعلم 
> والله الموفق

 مبروووووووووووووووك لمن دخل 
الرجاء من دخل بهم رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول 
طبعا الكيبل نقطة الدخول وقت كتابة التوصية 1.6335 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بداية تشكل الكتف اليمين  
> شكله انا غلطان ؟؟؟

 الرأس والكتفين احتمال بيتكون  
المفروض يكون الكتف الايمن 50% من الرأس 
انما اختراق 159.60 والله اعلم المجنون بيواصل صعود

----------


## Momtaz

تسلم يا طيب على الافاده  
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم 
مساؤكم جميل

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  بالنسبة للمجنون ذكرت البارح انا لديه هدف 155 ووصل الحمد لله 154.91ومالم يكسر 154.80 فهو بموجه صاعدة ولم يكسرها  اتمنى انكم استفدتم منه  الان السعر الحالي 157.74  من اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزول فله الخيار  الستوب 157.20  الهدف بأذن الله 159   والله الموفق

  
مبروووووووك الهدف 
المهم لو اخترق 159.60 هيواصل صعود والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بالنسبة للكيبل مالم يكسر 1.6280 والله اعلم سيذهب لل 1.6450 
> ولازلت اقول انه بموجه صاعدة 
> واسباب النزول عدم استقرار البترول وهذا يؤثر على الدولار والله اعلم 
> والله الموفق

 مبروك اختراق 1.6470 هيواصل صعود والله اعلم

----------


## Emaam3

المجنون ارتد من  159,60  فهل نبيعه الان ؟

----------


## Momtaz

وش رايك باليورو استرالي ابو رموان انا اشوف انه شراء  
سلامي

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان عندي بيع مزهقني على اليورو ين من  
132.60 
شو تنصحني

----------


## haiman1

> بداية تشكل الكتف اليمين  
> شكله انا غلطان ؟؟؟

 يا أخ ممتاز بحييك على مداخلاتك مع أخونا أبو مروان وحاسس فى عندك علم كبيييير
واصل مجهودك الفخم بالتنسيق طبعا مع العلامة ابو مروان
تحياتى يالغاليين :015:  :015:  :015:  :AA:  :AA:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:

----------


## tito_999

اخي شو رأي حضرتك بالباوند الان ؟
انا المارجن استحمل نزولة الي 61 والان الحمدلله عاد الباوند بقوة ووصل الي 65 واكثر كمان ؟
شو رأي حضرتك .. 
هل اهدافه كما ذكرت سابقا 66 و 71 ؟

----------


## zero11

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Momtaz 					  _بداية تشكل الكتف اليمين  
> شكله انا غلطان ؟؟؟_

  :015:

----------


## lionofegypt2020

أسبوع موفق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

أسف ما كنت متواجد مساء امس لارتباطاتي   بأذن الله سارد على الجميع بالويكند  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.3940  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  نراقب الافتتاح وندخل شراء  الستوب  1.3870  الهدف بأذن الله  1.4060  والله الموفق  ----------------------------   الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي  8054  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  نراقب الافتتاح وندخل شراء  الستوب  7848  الاهداف بأذن الله  8240  8400  8480  والله الموفق  -------------------   الكيبل  ذكرت سابقا اختراق 1.6470 مزيد من الصعود  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  متوقع الصعود لل 1.6600 ونراقب 1.6620   اختراقها مزيد من الصعود  واختراق الهاي الشهري 1.6661 بنقول بأذن الله  1.6830 و 1.7100   السعر الحالي   1.6493  نراقب الافتتاح وندخل شراء  الستوب 1.6465  الهدف بأذن الله  1.6600  والله الموفق  -------------------   المجنون   والله اعلم  ذكرت سابقا وكتبت توصية بكسر 157.45 بيع والهدف 155  ومالم يكسر 154.80 فهو لل 166 وفعلا نزل لل 154.93  ومنها ارتد صعود واتوقع الكثير أستفادو منه نزول وصعود  ويوم الجمعة صباحا كتبت به توصية وحددت هدفه 159  وذكرت اختراق 159.60 مزيد من الصعود هو صعد لها ونزل  الان السعر الحالي 158.80  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  واهداف الصعود كثيرة ومتوقع اختراق 159.60  ولاكن نراقب الافتتاح وبأذن الله سأضع له توصية بعد الافتتاح  بستوب وهدف هو مبتدئيا احتمال ينزل لل 158 تقريبا   ومنها يبدى الصعود لو نزل وارتد منها تقريبا ندخل شراء   والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بأذن الله 160.20 ومتوقع اكثر  انما نراقب بعد الافتتاح  لو فتح ومانزل ممكن ندخل شراء  الستوب  158.25  الهدف بأذن الله  160.20  والله الموفق  وضعت لكم جميع الاحتمالات خوفا أن اكون غير متواجد امام الجهاز  -------------------------   اليورو كندي  السعر الحالي  1.5830  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  نراقب الافتتاح وندخل شراء  الستوب  1.5675  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.5950  1.6000  والله اعلم اختراق 1.6020 مزيد من الصعود  والله الموفق  ----------------------   الدولار كندي  السعر الحالي  1.1352  سابقا ذكرت هدفه 1.1450 والحمد لله وصل لها  الان بنراقب الافتتاح  لو فتح وصعد بنراقب النقطة 1.1400 تقريبا متوقع الارتداد  منها وندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد  لو واصل صعود الابتعاد عنه حتى انوه عنه  لوفتح وما صعد ممكن ندخل بيع من السعر الحالي  والستوب  1.1365  والهدف بأذن الله  1.1250  1.1180  والله الموفق  ملاحضة  البترول غير مستقر الاسبوع الماضي والذي قبله وكان له تأثير على الدولار  بأذن الاسبوع القادم يستقر ويستقر السوق معه والله اعلم   الرجاء عدم الاستعجال نراقب الافتتاح ومنها اتخاذ القرار   والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## MR_ADEL

إن شاء الله يكون اسبوع خير على الجميع يا ابو مروان  لو ممكن نظرتك للدولار / ين

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.0810  نراقب الافتتاح وندخل بيع  الستوب   1.0950  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.0700  1.0655  1.0600  1.0550  1.0500  1.0400  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> إن شاء الله يكون اسبوع خير على الجميع يا ابو مروان   لو ممكن نظرتك للدولار / ين

 بأذن الله اخي سأحلله قبل الافتتاح بشرح وافي

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار  السعر الحالي  6423  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  بنراقب الافتتاح لو نزل عند 6400  ندخل شراء من بعد مراقبه  الستوب  6350  الاهداف بأذن الله  6490  6540  6580  اختراق 6600  بأذن الله  8820  والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو مروااان
بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## Momtaz

مساك الله بالخير ابومروان  
اسمح لي اقول راي يا طيب  
الكيبل مثل ماحضرتك تقول انه لل 1.6666 واذا تلاحظ معاي على شارت الويكلي الي بالمرفقات انه هذه النقطه هيا نقطة بعتبرها خط الصفر لمنحنى مقلوب لتحت وانا لاحظت كل ماتحقق هذا الشكل وتم اختراق خط الصفر بيكون فيه خير يعني تقريبا مثل خط الرقبه تبع نموذج الراس وكتفين  
بس اذا تلاحظ على مؤشر الاستوكاستيك وال RSi للويكلي برضوا انهم مقربين ليعطوا تشبع في الشراء والي يدعم هذا القرب هو الشارت الاخر للديلي الي بيقول انه هذا الزوج اتتجاه صعود لكن في وقت قريب راح يوصل برضوا لمرحلة تشبع يعني بيكون تاكيد في التشبع من شارت الويكلي والديلي ومن هناك ممكن تكون فرصة حلوه للبيع 
طبعا بدري على ذا الكلام لكن انا مقتنع انو الكيبل راح يكون له نزول عنيف من منطقة 1.72 ممكن تزيد عنها شوي او تنقص بس بعتقد لازم نشوف مستوى 1.7 قبل ليبدى رحلة النزول  
الخلاطه يا طيب انو نخلي العين على 1.6666 فوق انه خط الصفر للمنحنى وهو كمان مستوى نفسي بعتقد على الكيبل لو كسرها نحتفظ فيه ومانسيبه  
اتمنى تعطيني رايك في هذا الكلام واسف على الازعاج الدائم ولكن انا اعتبر انك استاذي واحب استفيد منك فياريت تحكي رايك  
سلامي للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> مساك الله بالخير ابومروان  
> اسمح لي اقول راي يا طيب  
> الكيبل مثل ماحضرتك تقول انه لل 1.6666 واذا تلاحظ معاي على شارت الويكلي الي بالمرفقات انه هذه النقطه هيا نقطة بعتبرها خط الصفر لمنحنى مقلوب لتحت وانا لاحظت كل ماتحقق هذا الشكل وتم اختراق خط الصفر بيكون فيه خير يعني تقريبا مثل خط الرقبه تبع نموذج الراس وكتفين  
> بس اذا تلاحظ على مؤشر الاستوكاستيك وال RSi للويكلي برضوا انهم مقربين ليعطوا تشبع في الشراء والي يدعم هذا القرب هو الشارت الاخر للديلي الي بيقول انه هذا الزوج اتتجاه صعود لكن في وقت قريب راح يوصل برضوا لمرحلة تشبع يعني بيكون تاكيد في التشبع من شارت الويكلي والديلي ومن هناك ممكن تكون فرصة حلوه للبيع 
> طبعا بدري على ذا الكلام لكن انا مقتنع انو الكيبل راح يكون له نزول عنيف من منطقة 1.72 ممكن تزيد عنها شوي او تنقص بس بعتقد لازم نشوف مستوى 1.7 قبل ليبدى رحلة النزول  
> الخلاطه يا طيب انو نخلي العين على 1.6666 فوق انه خط الصفر للمنحنى وهو كمان مستوى نفسي بعتقد على الكيبل لو كسرها نحتفظ فيه ومانسيبه  
> اتمنى تعطيني رايك في هذا الكلام واسف على الازعاج الدائم ولكن انا اعتبر انك استاذي واحب استفيد منك فياريت تحكي رايك  
> سلامي للجميع

 هلا اخي ممتاز  شرح جميل من أنسان جميل  انا كمعطيات امامي هدف 1.7100 وقد يزيد بعض الشي   ولاكن صعب الحكم عليه الان انه من النقطة المذكورة بيع  احتمال يواصل صعود بعدها واحتمال يوصل لل 1.6920  ويكتفى بالصعود جميع الاحتمالات الواحد بيتوقعها  بالنسبة مؤشر الاستوكاستيك وال RSi انهم بتشبع ان كان ويكلي اوديلي او اي فريم  للمعلومية وهذا كثير من المحللين يقعو بالخطى بموظوع التشبع بيع او شراء  عند التشبع يزيد العطاء ان كان بيع اوشراء  بمعنى كل ماتشبعو شراء يزيد عطاء بالصعود والعكس بالبيع  والله اعلم

----------


## Momtaz

> للمعلومية وهذا كثير من المحللين يقعو بالخطى بموظوع التشبع بيع او شراء  عند التشبع يزيد العطاء ان كان بيع اوشراء  بمعنى كل ماتشبعو شراء يزيد عطاء بالصعود والعكس بالبيع  والله اعلم

 والله معلومه مهمه جدا هذه يا ابومروان 
بصراحه كنت اعتقد انه الاستوكاستيك ممكن يعطيك الوجه العامه للزوج  
لكن بالنسبه لل RSI انا اضيف عليه مستويات الفيبو من 23.6 لل 76.4 واشوف انه بالباك تيست هذا المؤشر بيكون اصدق من الاستوكاستيك لانه انا اشتغل عليه على المجنون فريم ربع ساعه ومافوق ونتائجه جيده جدا بصراحه هذا المؤشر  
طب سؤال يا طيب كيف ممكن الواحد يحدد الاتجاه اي مؤشر بيكون اصدق ؟؟؟  
شكرا على الاهتمام يا طيب 
سلامي

----------


## aljameel

> إن شاء الله يكون اسبوع خير على الجميع يا ابو مروان   لو ممكن نظرتك للدولار / ين

   الدولار ين  هذه توصية للجميع  والله اعلم  هذا الزوج من اجمل الازواج لمن يجيد التعامل معه  انا لا ارغب اضع له توصية غالبا لايصل لهدفه الا متاخر جدا  ولاكن لنفسي احب اتعامل معه من الازوج المربحه دائما  بالنسبة لي   لانه يتاثر بالدولار والين وغالبا أستنتج منه اتجاه بعض العملات  الان كمعطيات امامي على الديلي مالم يكسر 93.80  واعتبروها الستوب لموجة الصعود العامه  فهو هدفه بأذن الله 105 كهدف عام  الان سأتكلم عنه بالتفصيل اغلاق 96.27 يوم الجمعة   بنراقب الافتتاح  لو فتح على نزول بنراقب 95.85 تقريبا متوقع ارتداد منها وممكن شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  او الستوب 95.65 مجرد يصعد نرفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول  لو كسر 95.65 ندخل بيع اما من نقطة الكسر او انتظاره لو صعد وندخل بيع والستوب 97.20  والهدف بأذن الله 94.70  لو مانزل ممكن ندخل شراء والستوب 96 مجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول ومراقبة النقاط  التاليه 96.60 تقريبا لو واصل صعود بعدها واختراق 96.90 ولو بنقطة بأذن الله هدفنا 97.80  كهدف اول وله اهداف اخرى سأحددها لاحقا بس نصل للهدف 97.80  اعتقد شرح واضح بالتفصيل جميع الاحتمالات وضعتها لكم   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> والله معلومه مهمه جدا هذه يا ابومروان 
> بصراحه كنت اعتقد انه الاستوكاستيك ممكن يعطيك الوجه العامه للزوج  
> لكن بالنسبه لل RSI انا اضيف عليه مستويات الفيبو من 23.6 لل 76.4 واشوف انه بالباك تيست هذا المؤشر بيكون اصدق من الاستوكاستيك لانه انا اشتغل عليه على المجنون فريم ربع ساعه ومافوق ونتائجه جيده جدا بصراحه هذا المؤشر  
> طب سؤال يا طيب كيف ممكن الواحد يحدد الاتجاه اي مؤشر بيكون اصدق ؟؟؟  
> شكرا على الاهتمام يا طيب 
> سلامي

  
لتعرف انهم بيخدعو بموظوع التشبع بتلاقي المؤاشر انا كان RSI او الاستوكاستيك 
نزول غير متكافى مع السعر فاعرف انه بيريح المؤاشرات وببيواصل صعود او نزول 
نصيحة لاتهمل مؤاشر كلهم لهم فائده هذا يدعم هذا وهكذا انا عن نفسي احاول بقدر المستطاع أن ادعم تحليلي على الاقل ب 10 مؤاشرات بما فيهم الاستوكاستيك والماكد RSI وغيرهم
والله اعلم  نصيحة للجميع RSI والماكد وغيرهم فيه موظوع للاأستاذ سمير صيام  المتاجرة باستخدام الدايفرجنس   وهذا رابط الموظوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/t15940.html  موظوع قيم جدا جدا جدا

----------


## Momtaz

> لتعرف انهم بيخدعو بموظوع التشبع بتلاقي المؤاشر انا كان RSI او الاستوكاستيك 
> نزول غير متكافى مع السعر فاعرف انه بيريح المؤاشرات وببيواصل صعود او نزول 
> نصيحة لاتهمل مؤاشر كلهم لهم فائده هذا يدعم هذا وهكذا انا عن نفسي احاول بقدر المستطاع أن ادعم تحليلي على الاقل ب 10 مؤاشرات بما فيهم الاستوكاستيك والماكد RSI وغيرهم
> والله اعلم  نصيحة للجميع RSI والماكد وغيرهم فيه موظوع للاأستاذ سمير صيام  المتاجرة باستخدام الدايفرجنس   وهذا رابط الموظوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/t15940.html  موظوع قيم جدا جدا جدا

 تسلم يا طيب على الافاده  
وربنا يوفقك ويزيدك من خيره

----------


## aljameel

وهذا مثال لموظوع الاستاذ سمير صيام  المتاجرة باستخدام الدايفرجنس  الجوز الدولار ين  فريم 4 ساعات  شايفين السعر الي فوق او القمتين عند 98.86 و 98.56  والماكد كون قمتين واحدة اقل من الثانيه   بمعنى السعر لم ينزل والماكد نزل وكون قمة اقل من الاخر فهذه تعتبر فرصة بيع مؤكدة بأذن الله  من بعدها ايش حصل نزول للسعر ب 300 نقطة  هذه احد الفرص للتوضيح وأمثالها كثر أن كان نزول او صعود  انا شرحت شرح مبسط للتشجيع  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

السلام عليكم يا اخى العزيز
اعتذر عن المتابعة الفترة الماضية 
اردت ارسال تحيتى وسلامى لك يا اخى الكبير واشكرك على مجهودك فى مساعدة اخوانك على النجاح فى تجارتهم مهمة شاقة جازاك الله خيرا دائما فى حياتك واولادك وميزان حساناتك اللهم آمين

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي ين  السعر الحالي   77.53  والله اعلم المتوقع صعود  نراقب الافتتاح  متوقع نزول لا احد النقاط ومنها الارتداد  77.15 تقريبا  او  76.80 تقريبا  الشراء من نقطة الارتداد   الستوب نقطة الارتداد او اقل منها ب 10 لل 20 نقطة  مجرد يصعد رفع الستوب لنقطة الارتداد او نقطة الدخول  الهدف بأذن الله  78.80  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم يا اخى العزيز
> اعتذر عن المتابعة الفترة الماضية 
> اردت ارسال تحيتى وسلامى لك يا اخى الكبير واشكرك على مجهودك فى مساعدة اخوانك على النجاح فى تجارتهم مهمة شاقة جازاك الله خيرا دائما فى حياتك واولادك وميزان حساناتك اللهم آمين

  
هلا اخي 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.3940  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  نراقب الافتتاح وندخل شراء  الستوب  1.3870  الهدف بأذن الله  1.4060  والله الموفق  ----------------------------   الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي  8054  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  نراقب الافتتاح وندخل شراء  الستوب  7848  الاهداف بأذن الله  8240  8400  8480  والله الموفق  -------------------   الكيبل  ذكرت سابقا اختراق 1.6470 مزيد من الصعود  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  متوقع الصعود لل 1.6600 ونراقب 1.6620   اختراقها مزيد من الصعود  واختراق الهاي الشهري 1.6661 بنقول بأذن الله  1.6830 و 1.7100   السعر الحالي   1.6493  نراقب الافتتاح وندخل شراء  الستوب 1.6465  الهدف بأذن الله  1.6600  والله الموفق  -------------------   المجنون   والله اعلم  ذكرت سابقا وكتبت توصية بكسر 157.45 بيع والهدف 155  ومالم يكسر 154.80 فهو لل 166 وفعلا نزل لل 154.93  ومنها ارتد صعود واتوقع الكثير أستفادو منه نزول وصعود  ويوم الجمعة صباحا كتبت به توصية وحددت هدفه 159  وذكرت اختراق 159.60 مزيد من الصعود هو صعد لها ونزل  الان السعر الحالي 158.80  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  واهداف الصعود كثيرة ومتوقع اختراق 159.60  ولاكن نراقب الافتتاح وبأذن الله سأضع له توصية بعد الافتتاح  بستوب وهدف هو مبتدئيا احتمال ينزل لل 158 تقريبا   ومنها يبداء الصعود لو نزل وارتد منها تقريبا ندخل شراء   والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بأذن الله 160.20 ومتوقع اكثر  انما نراقب بعد الافتتاح  لو فتح ومانزل ممكن ندخل شراء  الستوب  158.25  الهدف بأذن الله  160.20  والله الموفق  وضعت لكم جميع الاحتمالات خوفا أن اكون غير متواجد امام الجهاز  -------------------------   اليورو كندي  السعر الحالي  1.5830  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  نراقب الافتتاح وندخل شراء  الستوب  1.5675  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.5950  1.6000  والله اعلم اختراق 1.6020 مزيد من الصعود  والله الموفق  ----------------------   الدولار كندي  السعر الحالي  1.1352  سابقا ذكرت هدفه 1.1450 والحمد لله وصل لها  الان بنراقب الافتتاح  لو فتح وصعد بنراقب النقطة 1.1400 تقريبا متوقع الارتداد  منها وندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد  لو واصل صعود الابتعاد عنه حتى انوه عنه  لوفتح وما صعد ممكن ندخل بيع من السعر الحالي  والستوب  1.1365  والهدف بأذن الله  1.1250  1.1180  والله الموفق  ------------------------   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.0810  نراقب الافتتاح وندخل بيع  الستوب   1.0950  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.0700  1.0655  1.0600  1.0550  1.0500  1.0400  والله الموفق  -----------------------------   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار  السعر الحالي  6423  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  بنراقب الافتتاح لو نزل عند 6400  ندخل شراء من بعد مراقبه  الستوب  6350  الاهداف بأذن الله  6490  6540  6580  اختراق 6600  بأذن الله  8820  والله الموفق  ----------------------  الدولار ين   والله اعلم  هذا الزوج من اجمل الازواج لمن يجيد التعامل معه  انا لا ارغب اضع له توصية غالبا لايصل لهدفه الا متاخر جدا  ولاكن لنفسي احب اتعامل معه من الازوج المربحه دائما بالنسبة لي   لانه يتاثر بالدولار والين وغالبا أستنتج منه اتجاه بعض العملات  الان كمعطيات امامي على الديلي مالم يكسر 93.80 واعتبروها الستوب لموجة الصعود العامه  فهو هدفه بأذن الله 105 كهدف عام  الان سأتكلم عنه بالتفصيل اغلاق 96.27 يوم الجمعة   بنراقب الافتتاح  لو فتح على نزول بنراقب 95.85 تقريبا متوقع ارتداد منها وممكن شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  او الستوب 95.65 مجرد يصعد نرفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول  لو كسر 95.65 ندخل بيع اما من نقطة الكسر او انتظاره لو صعد وندخل بيع والستوب 97.20  والهدف بأذن الله 94.70  لو مانزل ممكن ندخل شراء والستوب 96 مجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول ومراقبة النقاط التاليه 96.60 تقريبا لو واصل صعود بعدها واختراق 96.90 ولو بنقطة بأذن الله هدفنا 97.80  كهدف اول وله اهداف اخرى سأحددها لاحقا بس نصل للهدف 97.80  اعتقد شرح واضح بالتفصيل جميع الاحتمالات وضعتها لكم   والله الموفق    ------------------------------   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي ين  السعر الحالي   77.53  والله اعلم المتوقع صعود  نراقب الافتتاح  متوقع نزول لا احد النقاط ومنها الارتداد  77.15 تقريبا  او  76.80 تقريبا  الشراء من نقطة الارتداد   الستوب نقطة الارتداد او اقل منها ب 10 لل 20 نقطة  مجرد يصعد رفع الستوب لنقطة الارتداد او نقطة الدخول  الهدف بأذن الله  78.80  والله الموفق    +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++         ملاحضة  البترول غير مستقر الاسبوع الماضي والذي قبله وكان له تأثير على الدولار  بأذن الاسبوع القادم يستقر ويستقر السوق معه والله اعلم   الرجاء عدم الاستعجال نراقب الافتتاح ومنها اتخاذ القرار   رجاء خاص عدم ملاحقة التوصية اما الدخول من البداية او الانتظار لفرصة اخرى والله الموفق  لو استجد جديد سأبلغ عنه بأذن الله  والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## معن طارق

اخي الكريم ابو مروان 
اسعد اللة اوقاتك
بصراحة لم ارى و لم اسمع اجمل و لا اكمل ولا اوضح من هيك تحليل 
جهد مشكور بارك اللة فيك و في والديك و في جميع اهلك

----------


## heartsangel

ما شاء الله تبارك الله عليك يا جميل أستاذ .   استمر استمر الله يقويك ، ولا تحرم إخوانك من توقعاتك وأهدافك الجميلة وإدخال البهجة على نفوسهم وبيوتهم . جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .   :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljooore

> بو مروان عندي بيع مزهقني على اليورو ين من  
> 132.60 
> شو تنصحني

  
بو مروان شوف لي هذذا الله يعافييييييييييك

----------


## abo saqer

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي ابو مروان 
لي سوال هل من الافضل ان ياخذ الشخص صفقات على مجموعه من العملات حسب التوصيات ام يعتمد على عملتين او ثلاث 
واذا تكرمت علينا بتوجه الباوند فرنك واهدافه 
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## m.abdsatar

اسبوع  موفق للجميع باذن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الكيبل ضرب ستوب 1.6465
ايه الوضع نعمل بيع ولا نستنى ؟

----------


## Emaam3

اغلب العملات الرئيسية ضربت الستوب
بانتظار الاخ جميل

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان...كيف حالك...انا عندي سؤال...الأسترالي الى الستوب و لا ان شاء الله صاعد

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان..الآسترالي ضرب استوب جنب اخواته...فيه امل نعوض حاجه الأسبوع ده و لا خلاص....انا كده معايا حوالي سالب 300 نقطه استوبات الأسبوع ده..الحمد لله

----------


## silverhawk145

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
نحن فى انتظار حضرتك ومشتائين لك والله اخى الجميل
ويارب يكون المانع خير باذن الله :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## yasser35

ابو مروان عسا المانع خير ان شاء الله
اقلقتنا  عليك يا رجل - وينك

----------


## غشمشم

هلا هلا 
مساء الخير 
اليورو اليورو 
دخلنا ياولد وماندري وش السالفة بس ماني ببايع الا 1.4020 ولا كييف؟؟

----------


## 1عبدالله

السلام عليكم ابو مروان ممكن تشرح لنا اخى الكريم ايه سبب ضرب الاستوبات على سبيل التعليم ولك جزيل الشكر يالغالى

----------


## رشدي

ليه الغياب يا شيخ اخوانك منتظرين صفقات التعويض
ليش مابترد
والله بنقلق عليك يا عمى
ولكنى ارى ان الأزواج تتحرك الآن فى اتجاه التوصيات اعتقد ان الخطأ كان عدم المراقبة عند الدخول او ان توقيت التوصيات جاء مبكرا 
اقترح على ابو مروان عدم اصدار التوصيات قبل افتتاح السوق والأكتفاء بالتوجيه العام حتى لا يعلق احد من غير ذوى الخبرة

----------


## aBoRaMa

يا من يخبرنا عن ابو مروان ؟؟؟ :016:  والله له وحشه :No3:

----------


## العاشق

ارجو ان يكون الاخ ابو مروان في اتم صحة وعافية
اشتقنا لسهراتك الحلوة بدون توصيات
الله يردك لموضوعك سالم غانم

----------


## رشدي

انت فين يا شيخ 
طمنا عليك الله يهديك

----------


## silverhawk145

والله واحشتنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير يا جميل
وبجد يااااااااااااااارب  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:    يكون الماااانع خير
وترجع لينا بالسلامة  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## abo saqer

ان شالله تكون بخير ابو مروان بس انت طمنى عنك ياشيخ

----------


## رشدي

انت عارف يا ابو مروان انى خارج السوق بس كنت اريد الإطمئنان عليكم 
الرجاء
 ان كنت تقرأ رسائلى المتواضعة
 الرد من فضلكم

----------


## CheFX

ان شاء الله ابو مروان انك بالف خير 
طمنا عنك 
الك وحشه

----------


## yasser35

لا والله هالغيبة ما اطمن يا اخوان
  رجاءا ممن هو من منطقته يسئل عنه والله شي بيقلق كثير
  طمنا عنك ابو مروان - ما بدنا تويصات - بس نعلم انك بخير وخلاص
  ان شاء الله المانع خير - قولو امين يا جماعة

----------


## aljameel

أسف جدا اخواني 
كنت خارج الوطن سفر طارئ 
ارجو معذرتي

----------


## مصطفى البنان

عوده حميده اخى الجميل وان شاء الله كل امورك خير

----------


## I_MUSTAFA_I

عودا حميدا

----------


## silverhawk145

> أسف جدا اخواني 
> كنت خارج الوطن سفر طارئ 
> ارجو معذرتي

   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
والله كان الاسبوع من غيرك ملهوش طعم وبجد كان نفسى يبقى معايا رقم تليفون الجوال الخاص بحضرتك علشان اطمن عليك
وحمد الله على السلامة ويارب تكون رحلة موفقة :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## rare43

> أسف جدا اخواني 
> كنت خارج الوطن سفر طارئ 
> ارجو معذرتي

 حياك الله اخي ابو مروان .... والحمدالله على السلامه  :Ongue:

----------


## 1عبدالله

والله يأخى كنا فى غاية القلق لانها مش العادة يعنى عموما حمدا لله على السلامة ابو مروان

----------


## mmhosny

حمدا لله على السلامه اخينا العزيز.

----------


## aBoRaMa

لا تتعودها مرة ثانية والا ترى نتعود على غيبتك  :Big Grin:

----------


## yasersafe

اخى العزيز الجميل ألف حمد لله على سلامتك وعودتك الينا مرة اخرى 
ارجو منك توضيح موقف اليورو دولار مع الافتتاح غدا لأنى عندى عملية بيع فيه هل هو الى نزول ام صعود لكى اتدارك الخسارة واشكرك كثيرا

----------


## aljameel

> اخى العزيز الجميل ألف حمد لله على سلامتك وعودتك الينا مرة اخرى 
> ارجو منك توضيح موقف اليورو دولار مع الافتتاح غدا لأنى عندى عملية بيع فيه هل هو الى نزول ام صعود لكى اتدارك الخسارة واشكرك كثيرا

 راقب الافتتاح وحاول تتخلص منه   هو هدفه بأذن الله 1.4250 مالم يكسر 1.3885 واعتبرها الستوب والله اعلم وهدفه الثاني بأذن الله 1.4650

----------


## aljameel

> عوده حميده اخى الجميل وان شاء الله كل امورك خير

  

> عودا حميدا

  

> والله كان الاسبوع من غيرك ملهوش طعم وبجد كان نفسى يبقى معايا رقم تليفون الجوال الخاص بحضرتك علشان اطمن عليك
> وحمد الله على السلامة ويارب تكون رحلة موفقة

  

> حياك الله اخي ابو مروان .... والحمدالله على السلامه

  

> والله يأخى كنا فى غاية القلق لانها مش العادة يعنى عموما حمدا لله على السلامة ابو مروان

  

> حمدا لله على السلامه اخينا العزيز.

  

> لا تتعودها مرة ثانية والا ترى نتعود على غيبتك

 الله يسلمكم جميعا وشكرا على السؤال 
اخر مرة اتغيب بدون أذن سامحونا

----------


## silverhawk145

السلام عليكم اخى الجميل:
ممكن اعرف نظرة حضرتك وتوقعاتك للباوند فرنك
والدولار ين حيث انى داخل فيه صفقة شراء ةو الاستوب 95.75  والهدف 100.00
ما رايك فى العملتين وجزاك الله خيراااااااااا :016:  :016:

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخى الجميل: ممكن اعرف نظرة حضرتك وتوقعاتك للباوند فرنك والدولار ين حيث انى داخل فيه صفقة شراء ةو الاستوب 95.75 والهدف 100.00 ما رايك فى العملتين وجزاك الله خيراااااااااا

 الدولار فرنك بعد الافتتاح افضل لانه الان معطى الاحتمالين للنزول والصعود 
الدولار ين هو بأذن الله صاعد كموجه عامه مالم يكسر 93.90 واهدافه فوق 100 والله اعلم 
 الستوب تبعك فيه غلط

----------


## بنت جده

> الدولار فرنك بعد الافتتاح افضل لانه الان معطى الاحتمالين للنزول والصعود 
> الدولار ين هو بأذن الله صاعد كموجه عامه مالم يكسر 93.90 واهدافه فوق 100 والله اعلم 
> الستوب تبعك فيه غلط

   انا لدي الدولار ين وصفقه مفعله  بالتوفيق للجميع غدا   شاكره  لك ومقدره

----------


## silverhawk145

> الدولار فرنك بعد الافتتاح افضل لانه الان معطى الاحتمالين للنزول والصعود 
> الدولار ين هو بأذن الله صاعد كموجه عامه مالم يكسر 93.90 واهدافه فوق 100 والله اعلم 
>  الستوب تبعك فيه غلط

 شكرا لردك اخى اخى الجميل 
لكن انا كنت اريد ان اعرف ما هو الافضل:
ان يكون التحليل  بعد افتتاح السوق ونهاية يوم الاثنين ام ممكن اثناء قترة الاجازة مع العلم ان بدية الاسبوع ساعات بتكون عنيفة وممكن يخترق مقاومات ودعوم
ياريت اعرف راى حضرتك وجزاك الله خيرااااااااا

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا لردك اخى اخى الجميل 
> لكن انا كنت اريد ان اعرف ما هو الافضل:
> ان يكون التحليل بعد افتتاح السوق ونهاية يوم الاثنين ام ممكن اثناء قترة الاجازة مع العلم ان بدية الاسبوع ساعات بتكون عنيفة وممكن يخترق مقاومات ودعوم
> ياريت اعرف راى حضرتك وجزاك الله خيرااااااااا

  
ماتفرق نهاية الاسبوع او بدايته 
المهم يكون الواحد مراقب  
فيه مرات بيقف الجوز على مفترق طرق مابين صعود ونزول يفضل الافتتاح حتى تتضح الرؤية 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> انا لدي الدولار ين وصفقه مفعله  بالتوفيق للجميع غدا   شاكره لك ومقدره

 بالتوفيق أن شاء الله للجميع

----------


## Emaam3

الحمدلله على السلامة اخ جميل

----------


## silverhawk145

> ماتفرق نهاية الاسبوع او بدايته 
> المهم يكون الواحد مراقب  
> فيه مرات بيقف الجوز على مفترق طرق مابين صعود ونزول يفضل الافتتاح حتى تتضح الرؤية 
> والله الموفق

 نعم عندك حق اخى الجميل الواحد بيتعلم منك الكثير
وانا بعتمد فى توصياتى على الدعوم والمقاومة والفايبوناتشى فقط
ممكن حضرتك توجهنى بطريقة اخرى اتعلمها وتكون فيها الخير 
----انا عارف ان حضرتك كثيرا تستخدم موجات ايوت لكن بصراحة انا لقيتها صعبة شوية
فممكن حضرتك تقول لى ايه احسن حاجة ممكن تساعدنى فى تحليلاتى مثلا الهيرمونيك او البيفوت او اليوت---------
ايه احسن حاجة ممكن اتعلمها كمبتدئ 
ولو سمحت ممكن حضرتك تقول لى على اسم كتاب يساعدنى لهذا 
انا اسف لو طلباتى كانت كتيرة هذه المرة :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1: ولكن انا الحمد لله خلصت كلية وفضيت تماماا للفوريكس
فكنت عاوز اتعلم صح وبصراحة لم اجد احد اثق فيه مثلك
وجزااااااااااااااااااك الله خيراااااااااا :Good:  :Good:    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  ارجو معذرتي اذا حصل تقصير مني هذا الاسبوع  لاني اتواجد خارج السعوية بسوريا   والانترنت ضعيف وكثير الانقطاع لدي  سأحاول بقدر المستطاع اتواجد معكم  فارجو معذرتي مقدما اذا قصرت مع احدكم  تحياتي للجميع وأن شاء الله اسبوع موفق للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> الحمدلله على السلامة اخ جميل

 الله يسلمك اخي

----------


## aBoRaMa

اذا كنت موجود،،، 
عطني رايك في الكندي ين والكندي دولار الله لايهينك

----------


## aljameel

> نعم عندك حق اخى الجميل الواحد بيتعلم منك الكثير

   

> وانا بعتمد فى توصياتى على الدعوم والمقاومة والفايبوناتشى فقط  ممكن حضرتك توجهنى بطريقة اخرى اتعلمها وتكون فيها الخير  ----انا عارف ان حضرتك كثيرا تستخدم موجات ايوت لكن بصراحة انا لقيتها صعبة شوية فممكن حضرتك تقول لى ايه احسن حاجة ممكن تساعدنى فى تحليلاتى مثلا الهيرمونيك او البيفوت او اليوت--------- ايه احسن حاجة ممكن اتعلمها كمبتدئ  ولو سمحت ممكن حضرتك تقول لى على اسم كتاب يساعدنى لهذا   انا اسف لو طلباتى كانت كتيرة هذه المرةولكن انا الحمد لله خلصت كلية وفضيت تماماا للفوريكس فكنت عاوز اتعلم صح وبصراحة لم اجد احد اثق فيه مثلك وجزااااااااااااااااااك الله خيراااااااااا

   هلا اخي   سأضع شرح وافي أن شاء الله للجميع بأذن الله يستفاد منه   سأكتب للامانة وللجميع واحتمال اصيب واخطى انما اخذ ماهو مفيد والغير مفيد للبحر   بالنسبة للهيرمونيك بصراحة خبرتي متواضعة ولاكن للامانة ممتاز وخاصة الجميع يشيدو به   فأنصح به اولا طبعا من بعد تشكل نموذج عليه ممكن تدعمه بمؤاشرات اخرى   انا معك أن اليوت صعب يحتاج وقت كثير للاعتماد عليه بعد الله بس مافي شي صعب او مستحيل على الواحد اذا صبر ولو سنة او سنتين   انا اعتمد على الله اولا ثم النماذج المتكونه كارأس وكتفين او دبل توب او بوتوم او علم وغيرهم ادعمهم باليوت وغير اليوت بصراحة وتحليلي ليليوت لا يعتمد على برنامج انما نظري وترقيم يدوي اعتمد على الله ثم نفسي ادعمه ببعض المؤاشرات أن كان كلاسيكي او غيره مثل AmiBroker احاول بقدر المستطاع ادعم بما هو مفيد كمؤاشرات امامي   برامج اليوت جميعا بصراحة نسبة الخطى اكبر من الصواب وتعتمد على تطابق موجة ما مخزنة بالبرنامج على موجه حالية فصعب مصداقيتها بعض برامج مخزنة بها اكثر من مليون موجة    فيضع لك احتمالات الموجة الحالية مع ماهو مخزن به فلا انصح بها لأن نهايتها الخسارة والله اعلم والتوفيق بيد الله واحتمال اكون مخطى انما ماذكرته عن البرامج من بعد تجربة  احتمال استخدامي للبرامج خطى او فهمي غلط كل شي جائز انا مااعرفه ذكرته فلا انصح بها   ومن أجل عدم اضاعت الوقت باليوت فعلا صعب ممكن الاستفادة من غيره    وهذا احد البرامج التي ممكن الاستفادة منها وتغنيك بنسبة كبيرة عن الباقي    من البرامج المفيدة والله اعلم التي تساعد وليس الاعتماد عليها 100% انما تساعد   AmiBrokerفممكن تنزيل البايانات من برامج التداول فريم الساعة    ثم تحليله على البرنامج طبعا له اضافات كا PatternExplorer   فيه مؤاشرات مفيدة تضاف لمؤاشرات البرنامج الاساسي كدعم لتحليل اساسي مثل الدعم والمقاومة كارقام والشموع والمثلثات وبايفوت ورسم فيبو تلقائي وخطوط دعم ومقاومة واخرى كثيرة مفيدة والله اعلم   ومن الاضافات للبرنامج AmiBroker برنامج يضاف له به مؤاشرات ممتازه جداجدا انا شاهدتها عند احد الاخوان وبأمانه لا اعرف عنوانه الان ولا اخذته منه وارفقته لكم ولاكن ممكن البحث عنه بالانترنت البرنامج كان عندي عملت عليه فترة بسيطة وبصراحة به اشياء كثيرة مفيدة ولاكن للاسف فرمت الجهاز وراح مع الفرمته للاسف والشخص الذي اخذته منه لا اعرف له عنوان الان ولا اخذته منه ومن يجده وضعه للجميع يستفاد منه او من لديه رفعه ليستفيد منه الجميع وتعم الفائدة على الجميع وبصدق انا سمعت عنه وشاهدت بعض مؤاشراته بأذن الله تفيد وعلى مااتذكر بيعطى اشارة البيع والشراء واخرى كثيرة وتوقعات للاتجاه دقيقة بنسبة الصح اكبر من الخطى بأذن الله واخرى كثيرة ومفيدة والله اعلم اسمه Kwik Pop خاص AmiBroker طبعا يضاف مع الايمي بروكر مثله مثل PatternExplorer حتى لايتم الخلط بين الايمي بروكور والميتاستوك نفس البرنامج كاسم واحد خاص للايمي بروكر والاخر نفس الاسم خاص بالميتاستوك بصراحة انا جربت تبع الميتاستوك اولا ناقص وثانيا لم ارى منه فائدة اما الخاص بالايمي بروكر ممتاز جداوالله اعلم   المهم من لديه برنامج الايمي بروكر مضاف له PatternExplorer وKwik Pop    يغنية عن الباقي والله اعلم 80% كل ماتريد تجده به   ومع التجربة ممكن الاكتفاء بكذا مؤاشر تكفيك عن الباقي من تجد به فائدة ليس الكل   وممكن تطبيقه على توصية لي او لغيري وتتعرف على نقاط الضعف والقوة به   اعتقد اني وضحت بما فيه الكفاية واختصرت الكثير لكم    للاهمية والله اعلم موظوع للمرة الرابعة او الخامسة اذكره وليس صعب   ممكن صعب بالبداية للمبتدئ ويسهل بالاخير مع الصبر    الموظوع لأستاذنا سمير صيام جزاه الله خير   والله موظوع قيم جدا كما اراه انا انا من أستفاد منه كثير الموظوع تقيمي له مو من أجل أن الاستاذ سمير واضعه وأثني عليه للامانة و فعلا قيم جدا جدا واقولها للمرة الالف نصيحة أستفيدو منه ووضعت نموذج شارت كفكرة للموظوع بالصفحة 749 على الدولار ين ممكن الرجوع لها   المتاجرة باستخدام الدايفرجنس    وهذا رابط الموظوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/t15940.html   موظوع قيم جدا جدا جدا    انا وضعت ما اراه مناسب لكم وغير صعب على الجميع  ووضعت مااعرفه وما اتذكره الان    احتمال اصيب واخطى انما اجتهدت بقدر المستطاع     والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> اذا كنت موجود،،، 
> عطني رايك في الكندي ين والكندي دولار الله لايهينك

 ابشر بس اعطني بعض الوقت

----------


## سامح الجندي

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## silverhawk145

> هلا اخي   سأضع شرح وافي أن شاء الله للجميع بأذن الله يستفاد منه   سأكتب للامانة وللجميع واحتمال اصيب واخطى انما اخذ ماهو مفيد والغير مفيد للبحر   بالنسبة للهيرمونيك بصراحة خبرتي متواضعة ولاكن للامانة ممتاز وخاصة الجميع يشيدو به   فأنصح به اولا طبعا من بعد تشكل نموذج عليه ممكن تدعمه بمؤاشرات اخرى   انا معك أن اليوت صعب يحتاج وقت كثير للاعتماد عليه بعد الله بس مافي شي صعب او مستحيل على الواحد اذا صبر ولو سنة او سنتين   انا اعتمد على الله اولا ثم النماذج المتكونه كارأس وكتفين او دبل توب او بوتوم او علم وغيرهم ادعمهم باليوت وغير اليوت بصراحة وتحليلي ليليوت لا يعتمد على برنامج انما نظري وترقيم يدوي اعتمد على الله ثم نفسي ادعمه ببعض المؤاشرات أن كان كلاسيكي او غيره مثل AmiBroker احاول بقدر المستطاع ادعم بما هو مفيد كمؤاشرات امامي   برامج اليوت جميعا بصراحة نسبة الخطى اكبر من الصواب وتعتمد على تطابق موجة ما مخزنة بالبرنامج على موجه حالية فصعب مصداقيتها بعض برامج مخزنة بها اكثر من مليون موجة    فيضع لك احتمالات الموجة الحالية مع ماهو مخزن به فلا انصح بها لأن نهايتها الخسارة والله اعلم والتوفيق بيد الله واحتمال اكون مخطى انما ماذكرته عن البرامج من بعد تجربة  احتمال استخدامي للبرامج خطى او فهمي غلط كل شي جائز انا مااعرفه ذكرته فلا انصح بها   ومن أجل عدم اضاعت الوقت باليوت فعلا صعب ممكن الاستفادة من غيره    وهذا احد البرامج التي ممكن الاستفادة منها وتغنيك بنسبة كبيرة عن الباقي    من البرامج المفيدة والله اعلم التي تساعد وليس الاعتماد عليها 100% انما تساعد   AmiBrokerفممكن تنزيل البايانات من برامج التداول فريم الساعة    ثم تحليله على البرنامج طبعا له اضافات كا PatternExplorer   فيه مؤاشرات مفيدة تضاف لمؤاشرات البرنامج الاساسي كدعم لتحليل اساسي مثل الدعم والمقاومة كارقام والشموع والمثلثات وبايفوت ورسم فيبو تلقائي وخطوط دعم ومقاومة واخرى كثيرة مفيدة والله اعلم   ومن الاضافات للبرنامج AmiBroker برنامج يضاف له به مؤاشرات ممتازه جداجدا انا شاهدتها عند احد الاخوان وبأمانه لا اعرف عنوانه الان ولا اخذته منه وارفقته لكم ولاكن ممكن البحث عنه بالانترنت البرنامج كان عندي عملت عليه فترة بسيطة وبصراحة به اشياء كثيرة مفيدة ولاكن للاسف فرمت الجهاز وراح مع الفرمته للاسف والشخص الذي اخذته منه لا اعرف له عنوان الان ولا اخذته منه ومن يجده وضعه للجميع يستفاد منه او من لديه رفعه ليستفيد منه الجميع وتعم الفائدة على الجميع وبصدق انا سمعت عنه وشاهدت بعض مؤاشراته بأذن الله تفيد وعلى مااتذكر بيعطى اشارة البيع والشراء واخرى كثيرة وتوقعات للاتجاه دقيقة بنسبة الصح اكبر من الخطى بأذن الله واخرى كثيرة ومفيدة والله اعلم اسمه Kwik Pop خاص AmiBroker طبعا يضاف مع الايمي بروكر مثله مثل PatternExplorer حتى لايتم الخلط بين الايمي بروكور والميتاستوك نفس البرنامج كاسم واحد خاص للايمي بروكر والاخر نفس الاسم خاص بالميتاستوك بصراحة انا جربت تبع الميتاستوك اولا ناقص وثانيا لم ارى منه فائدة اما الخاص بالايمي بروكر ممتاز جداوالله اعلم   المهم من لديه برنامج الايمي بروكر مضاف له PatternExplorer وKwik Pop    يغنية عن الباقي والله اعلم 80% كل ماتريد تجده به   ومع التجربة ممكن الاكتفاء بكذا مؤاشر تكفيك عن الباقي من تجد به فائدة ليس الكل   وممكن تطبيقه على توصية لي او لغيري وتتعرف على نقاط الضعف والقوة به   اعتقد اني وضحت بما فيه الكفاية واختصرت الكثير لكم    للاهمية والله اعلم موظوع للمرة الرابعة او الخامسة اذكره وليس صعب   ممكن صعب بالبداية للمبتدئ ويسهل بالاخير مع الصبر    الموظوع لأستاذنا سمير صيام جزاه الله خير   والله موظوع قيم جدا كما اراه انا انا من أستفاد منه كثير الموظوع تقيمي له مو من أجل أن الاستاذ سمير واضعه وأثني عليه للامانة و فعلا قيم جدا جدا واقولها للمرة الالف نصيحة أستفيدو منه ووضعت نموذج شارت كفكرة للموظوع بالصفحة 749 على الدولار ين ممكن الرجوع لها   المتاجرة باستخدام الدايفرجنس    وهذا رابط الموظوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/t15940.html   موظوع قيم جدا جدا جدا    انا وضعت ما اراه مناسب لكم وغير صعب على الجميع  ووضعت مااعرفه وما اتذكره الان     احتمال اصيب واخطى انما اجتهدت بقدر المستطاع     والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق جميعا

  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  انا كنت اطلب من حضرتك برنامج  برنامج الايمي بروكر مضاف له PatternExplorer وKwik Pop ---ده لو ينفع يعنى--- 
وبجد والله حضرتك ما قصرت وبجد شكرااااااااااااااا  جداااااااااااا  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): على هذه المعلومات القيمة ونقل الخبرة من انسان جميل مثلك للمبتدئين ومتوسطى الخبرة مثلى
وجزاك الله خيرااااااااا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## yasser35

الف الحمد على السلامة ابو مروان  :Eh S(7):   :Icon26:   :Icon26:   :Eh S(7): 
والله هادي التهنئة الثالثة اللي بسلم فيها عليك بالعودة  :Asvc: 
بس اللي قبلهم ما استقبلهم المنتدى - ما اعرف ليش   :Mad Argue:   :Doh:   :Mad Argue:  :Doh:  سفرة موفقة ان شاء الله - نيالك يا عم بسوريا
والله بنحلم فيها - ولو نظرة عن بعد
نورت المنتدى - لا تحرمنا من هالطلة

----------


## فوركسيه

اتمنى التوفيق للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> انا كنت اطلب من حضرتك برنامج برنامج الايمي بروكر مضاف له PatternExplorer وKwik Pop ---ده لو ينفع يعنى---  وبجد والله حضرتك ما قصرت وبجد شكرااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااا على هذه المعلومات القيمة ونقل الخبرة من انسان جميل مثلك للمبتدئين ومتوسطى الخبرة مثلى وجزاك الله خيرااااااااا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

 برنامج الايمي بروكر متوفر بجميع المنتديات وكذلك PatternExplorer  انا الانترنت لايساعدني بالرفع ضعيف ولا رفعتهم  بالنسبة Kwik Pop لايوجد لدي ولاكن بامكانك البحث علية  بالانترنت أن شاء الله تجده وأن حصلت علية بأذن الله سارفعه للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> الف الحمد على السلامة ابو مروان      والله هادي التهنئة الثالثة اللي بسلم فيها عليك بالعودة  بس اللي قبلهم ما استقبلهم المنتدى - ما اعرف ليش    سفرة موفقة ان شاء الله - نيالك يا عم بسوريا والله بنحلم فيها - ولو نظرة عن بعد نورت المنتدى - لا تحرمنا من هالطلة

  
الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك وهذه المشاركة تسوى عندي 3000000 مشاركة 
بأذن الله بتشوف سوريا وكل الدول العربيه  
تحياتي لك اخي العزيز

----------


## aljameel

> بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

 الجميع أن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> اتمنى التوفيق للجميع

  
 الجميع أن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> اذا كنت موجود،،، 
> عطني رايك في الكندي ين والكندي دولار الله لايهينك

   اعذرني على التاخير  الكندي ين البيانات التي لدي على الديلي ولم استطع تحميل غيرها لضعف الانترنت لدي  الكندي ين والله اعلم مالم يخترق 83.55 فهو لل 81.70   ومن بعدها لكل حادث حديث المهم مراقبة الافتتاح وعدم الاستعجال  الدولار كندي والله اعلم نراقب الافتتاح وعدم الاستعجال مالم يكسر 1.1478  بأذن الله هدفه 1.1600 لل 610 بشرط اختراق 1.1565 اختراق 1.1630 مزيد من الصعود المجال مفتوح له 1.1730 تقريبا   فرضا صعد للهدف 1.1600 او 610 وارتد منها نزول ممكن دخول بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد  ثم تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول مع النزول لو نزل وكسر 1.1480 والله اعلم سيذهب لل 1.1370  راقبنا الافتتاح ولم يخترق 1.1565 ممكن بيعه والستوب 1.1565 والهدف بأذن الله 1.1420  وضعت لك جميع الاحتمالات   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اسبوع موفق بأذن الله للجميع  اليورو دولار  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي 1.4061  نراقب الافتتاح وعدم الاستعجال رجاء فوات ربح ولا خساره  من اقرب نقطة للستوب ممكن دخول شراء واذا أستجد جديد سأبلغ عنه ان كان نقطة دخول او غيره لا للاستعجال  الستوب بأذن الله   1.3888  اختراق صعودا 1.4170 بأذن الله يؤكد الهدفان والله اعلم  الهدف الاول بأذن الله  1.4250  الهدف الثاني بأذن الله  1.4650  مابين الهدف الاول والثاني توجد اهداف انما وضعت الهدفان الرئيسيان والله اعلم  متى يصل لاهدافه الله اعلم ممكن بيوم او اكثر من يوم او خلال الاسبوع  وللامانه له هدف دبل بوتوم على الاسبوعي 1.4700 لل 1.4650 والله اعلم  وله هدف دبل توب على الديلي بشرط كسر 1.3800 مابين 1.3500 لل 1.3400 والله اعلم  مجرد يخترق صعودا 1.4170 والله اعلم بيبطل الدبل توب والنزول بأذن الله  وضعت لكم شرح وافي وكافي لليورو دولار  انا عن نفسي ساراقب الافتتاح ولن استعجل  الليلة او غدا من اقرب نقطة لل 1.3888 في حال نزل سأدخل شراء بأذن الله وبعقدين عقد هدفي 1.4250 والعقد الاخر هدفي 1.4650 مع تقديم الستوب لل 1.4170 والصبر عليه  ولو أستجد جديد واكون متواجد على الجهاز سأبلغ به بأذن الله   والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  سأتكلم عن الكيبل والمجنون بحكم ارتباطهم بالباوند وغالبا اتجاهاتهم سوى ونادرا يختلفو بالاتجاهات والله اعلم  طبعا الدولار سيد الموقف تقريبا  من اراد معرفة اتجاه الدولار علية متابعة البترول والذهب والدوجونز والله اعلم عكس الدولار  ولحرمتهم لا ارغب بتحليلهم الله يرزقنا بأحسن منهم   المهم الكيبل مالم يكسر 1.6230 فهو بأذن الله لل 1.6800 و 1.7100    المجنون في حال النزول والله اعلم  المجنون لديه هدف تحت بأذن الله 155مالم يخترق 158.23 واعتبارها الستوب للبيع  الوصول بأذن الله للهدف 155 ومواصلة النزول له هدف اخر بأذن الله 153  ولو وصل لل 153 تقريبا وارتد منها اعتبرها افضل نقطة يتم الدخول منها كشراء  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والارتداد منها صعود ومواصلة الصعود هدفه الرئيسي بأذن الله 167 والله اعلم  طبعا قبلها اهداف انما وضعت الهدف الرئيسي  المجنون في حال الصعود والله اعلم  اختراق 158.70 بأذن الله اهدافه صعودا 159 و 159.60و 160 والله اعلم  اتوقع لو نزل المجنون لهدفه يسحب معه الكيبل وممكن استغلال النزول والشراء من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6230 والله اعلم  والستوب للكيبل 1.6230   انا وضعت احتمالات للمجنون وبحكم ارتباطه بالكيبل وضعت تصوري واجتهدت وهو قابل للصواب والخطى   الرجاء مراقبة الافتتاح وعدم الاستعجال فوات ربح ولا خسارة واكرر عدم الاستعجال  وبأذن الله اذا أستجد جديد وكنت متواجد امام الجهاز ساضعه بوقته ان كان نقاط دخول او اخرى  والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا  والله الموفق  لو صعد المجنون وما اخترق 159.60 ممكن بيعه   والستوب 159.65  والاهداف بأذن الله 157 /156/155 / 153  والله العلم

----------


## الدولارجي

شكرا أخي الجميل منتظرين الافتتاح 
شكرا أخي

----------


## aBoRaMa

شكراً لك يا ابو مروان 
بالنسبة للي يسئلون عن الايمي بروكر،،، اعتقد أني استطيع رفعه ولكن ليس الان،، فانا والله مشغول اختبارات،، عطوني فرصة وابشروا به إن شاء الله 
أنا متصل على طول بالانترنت ولكن لا يعني بأنني موجود في المنتدى،، ففي الغالب أكون في الجامعة اذاكر

----------


## الدولارجي

اخواني السوق فتح عند أحد؟؟؟؟ 
أنا عندي قفلوه قبل ب3 ساعات من انتهاء يوم السوق في آخر الاسبوع الماضي 
واليوم شكله بأخروه 3 ساعات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  
ممكن يا ريت أحد يجيبني  
منتظرك

----------


## Emaam3

نعم اخى البرنامج شغال عندى والاسعار تتحرك والصفقات ممكنة 
اعمل مع افكسول

----------


## jonior

السوق فتح الساعه 12 بتوقيت الرياض( GMT +3) قبل موعده بساعة كاملة

----------


## الدولارجي

شكرا لكم اخواني على الرد 
أنا في hymarkets والى الآن ما فتح 
الظاهر للساعة 4 ليفتح 
شكرا جميعا

----------


## الدولارجي

افتتح الآن وتم فتح عقد من راسي ههههه عسى يصيب الهدف مع اني شبه متأكد بالعكس كالعادة

----------


## aljameel

> اعذرني على التاخير   الكندي ين البيانات التي لدي على الديلي ولم استطع تحميل غيرها لضعف الانترنت لدي  الكندي ين والله اعلم مالم يخترق 83.55 فهو لل 81.70   ومن بعدها لكل حادث حديث المهم مراقبة الافتتاح وعدم الاستعجال  الدولار كندي والله اعلم نراقب الافتتاح وعدم الاستعجال مالم يكسر 1.1478  بأذن الله هدفه 1.1600 لل 610 بشرط اختراق 1.1565 اختراق 1.1630 مزيد من الصعود المجال مفتوح له 1.1730 تقريبا   فرضا صعد للهدف 1.1600 او 610 وارتد منها نزول ممكن دخول بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد  ثم تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول مع النزول لو نزل وكسر 1.1480 والله اعلم سيذهب لل 1.1370  راقبنا الافتتاح ولم يخترق 1.1565 ممكن بيعه والستوب 1.1565 والهدف بأذن الله 1.1420  وضعت لك جميع الاحتمالات    والله الموفق

     

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اسبوع موفق بأذن الله للجميع   اليورو دولار   والله اعلم متوقع صعود   السعر الحالي 1.4061   نراقب الافتتاح وعدم الاستعجال رجاء فوات ربح ولا خساره   من اقرب نقطة للستوب ممكن دخول شراء واذا أستجد جديد سأبلغ عنه ان كان نقطة دخول او غيره لا للاستعجال   الستوب بأذن الله    1.3888   اختراق صعودا 1.4170 بأذن الله يؤكد الهدفان والله اعلم   الهدف الاول بأذن الله   1.4250   الهدف الثاني بأذن الله   1.4650   مابين الهدف الاول والثاني توجد اهداف انما وضعت الهدفان الرئيسيان والله اعلم   متى يصل لاهدافه الله اعلم ممكن بيوم او اكثر من يوم او خلال الاسبوع   وللامانه له هدف دبل بوتوم على الاسبوعي 1.4700 لل 1.4650 والله اعلم   وله هدف دبل توب على الديلي بشرط كسر 1.3800 مابين 1.3500 لل 1.3400 والله اعلم   مجرد يخترق صعودا 1.4170 والله اعلم بيبطل الدبل توب والنزول بأذن الله   وضعت لكم شرح وافي وكافي لليورو دولار   انا عن نفسي ساراقب الافتتاح ولن استعجل الليلة او غدا من اقرب نقطة لل 1.3888 في حال نزل سأدخل شراء بأذن الله وبعقدين عقد هدفي 1.4250 والعقد الاخر هدفي 1.4650 مع تقديم الستوب لل 1.4170 والصبر عليه   ولو أستجد جديد واكون متواجد على الجهاز سأبلغ به بأذن الله    والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا   والله الموفق

     

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   سأتكلم عن الكيبل والمجنون بحكم ارتباطهم بالباوند وغالبا اتجاهاتهم سوى ونادرا يختلفو بالاتجاهات والله اعلم  طبعا الدولار سيد الموقف تقريبا  من اراد معرفة اتجاه الدولار علية متابعة البترول والذهب والدوجونز والله اعلم عكس الدولار  ولحرمتهم لا ارغب بتحليلهم الله يرزقنا بأحسن منهم   المهم الكيبل مالم يكسر 1.6230 فهو بأذن الله لل 1.6800 و 1.7100    المجنون في حال النزول والله اعلم  المجنون لديه هدف تحت بأذن الله 155مالم يخترق 158.23 واعتبارها الستوب للبيع  الوصول بأذن الله للهدف 155 ومواصلة النزول له هدف اخر بأذن الله 153  ولو وصل لل 153 تقريبا وارتد منها اعتبرها افضل نقطة يتم الدخول منها كشراء  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والارتداد منها صعود ومواصلة الصعود هدفه الرئيسي بأذن الله 167 والله اعلم  طبعا قبلها اهداف انما وضعت الهدف الرئيسي  المجنون في حال الصعود والله اعلم  اختراق 158.70 بأذن الله اهدافه صعودا 159 و 159.60و 160 والله اعلم  اتوقع لو نزل المجنون لهدفه يسحب معه الكيبل وممكن استغلال النزول والشراء من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6230 والله اعلم  والستوب للكيبل 1.6230   انا وضعت احتمالات للمجنون وبحكم ارتباطه بالكيبل وضعت تصوري واجتهدت وهو قابل للصواب والخطى   الرجاء مراقبة الافتتاح وعدم الاستعجال فوات ربح ولا خسارة واكرر عدم الاستعجال  وبأذن الله اذا أستجد جديد وكنت متواجد امام الجهاز ساضعه بوقته ان كان نقاط دخول او اخرى  والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا  والله الموفق  لو صعد المجنون وما اخترق 159.60 ممكن بيعه   والستوب 159.65  والاهداف بأذن الله 157 /156/155 / 153   والله العلم

 التوصية الواحدة بعدة توصيات ممكن الاستفاده منها  للمشاااااااااهدة والله الموفق  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال

----------


## aljameel

> شكراً لك يا ابو مروان 
> بالنسبة للي يسئلون عن الايمي بروكر،،، اعتقد أني استطيع رفعه ولكن ليس الان،، فانا والله مشغول اختبارات،، عطوني فرصة وابشروا به إن شاء الله 
> أنا متصل على طول بالانترنت ولكن لا يعني بأنني موجود في المنتدى،، ففي الغالب أكون في الجامعة اذاكر

  
شكرا اخي ابوراما على تعاونك 
وهذا غير مستغرب منك دائما معودنا على العطاء 
اتمنى لك التوفيق بالاختبارات والنجاح

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  ساضع له احتمالات الصعود والنزول كما وضعت  للمجنون واليورو دولار   حتى يتم الاستفاده منه بالصعود والنزول  فل نعتبرها توصية بعدة توصيات  والله اعلم  نراقب ولا نستعجل امامنا سوق اسيا ومن بعده اوربا  السعر الحالي  134  في حال الصعود   ممكن شراءه من بعد مراقبه وعدم الاستعجال   والستوب 132.95  والهدف بأذن الله 136  في حال النزول  نراقب نقطة 132.80 كسرها متوقع النزول   الستوب ضع الستوب الذي يناسب وضعك او 135 مؤقتا ومجرد النزول تقديم الستوب   واهداف النزول بأذن الله  132  131.50  130   الاهداف ممكن الاكتفاء باحدهم او الانتظار للهدف الذي يليه او القناعة  والله الموفق  سأضع نقطة ولست متاكد منها ولاكن للمساعدة والرجاء عدم الاعتماد عليها انما كمساعد  133.50   فوقها يرجح الصعود تحتها يرجح النزول والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا  والله الموفق

----------


## silverhawk145

> شكراً لك يا ابو مروان 
> بالنسبة للي يسئلون عن الايمي بروكر،،، اعتقد أني استطيع رفعه ولكن ليس الان،، فانا والله مشغول اختبارات،، عطوني فرصة وابشروا به إن شاء الله 
> أنا متصل على طول بالانترنت ولكن لا يعني بأنني موجود في المنتدى،، ففي الغالب أكون في الجامعة اذاكر

  

> شكرا اخي ابوراما على تعاونك 
> وهذا غير مستغرب منك دائما معودنا على العطاء 
> اتمنى لك التوفيق بالاختبارات والنجاح

 
شكرااااااااااا لكم اخوانى الاعزاء على مساعدتكم لنا وجزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااا

----------


## salman123

الله يوفق الجميع يارب

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
والله اعلم 
الكيبل لل 1.6620 
واليورو دولار 1.4170 
والله الموفق

----------


## العاشق

بالتوفيق اخوي ابو مروان

----------


## aBoRaMa

بص وخلي بالك ياللي عاوز الايمي بروكر،، اديني رقعت اهوه  :Big Grin:   http://www.mediafire.com/?d41zb0cd3lw  
اصدار آخر  http://www.mediafire.com/?fji6b43zyzu

----------


## fasolia

> السلام عليكم 
> والله اعلم 
> الكيبل لل 1.6620 
> واليورو دولار 1.4170 
> والله الموفق

 السلام عليكم 
طيب وبالنسبة للمجنون :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> طيب وبالنسبة للمجنون

 والله اعلم فوق 157.50 ممكن يذهب لل 158.60  
والله الموفق

----------


## fasolia

> والله اعلم فوق 157.50 ممكن يذهب لل 158.60  
> والله الموفق

  
جزاك الله خير :016:

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اسبوع موفق بأذن الله للجميع  اليورو دولار  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي 1.4061  نراقب الافتتاح وعدم الاستعجال رجاء فوات ربح ولا خساره  من اقرب نقطة للستوب ممكن دخول شراء واذا أستجد جديد سأبلغ عنه ان كان نقطة دخول او غيره لا للاستعجال  الستوب بأذن الله   1.3888  اختراق صعودا 1.4170 بأذن الله يؤكد الهدفان والله اعلم  الهدف الاول بأذن الله  1.4250  الهدف الثاني بأذن الله  1.4650  مابين الهدف الاول والثاني توجد اهداف انما وضعت الهدفان الرئيسيان والله اعلم  متى يصل لاهدافه الله اعلم ممكن بيوم او اكثر من يوم او خلال الاسبوع  وللامانه له هدف دبل بوتوم على الاسبوعي 1.4700 لل 1.4650 والله اعلم  وله هدف دبل توب على الديلي بشرط كسر 1.3800 مابين 1.3500 لل 1.3400 والله اعلم  مجرد يخترق صعودا 1.4170 والله اعلم بيبطل الدبل توب والنزول بأذن الله  وضعت لكم شرح وافي وكافي لليورو دولار  انا عن نفسي ساراقب الافتتاح ولن استعجل الليلة او غدا من اقرب نقطة لل 1.3888 في حال نزل سأدخل شراء بأذن الله وبعقدين عقد هدفي 1.4250 والعقد الاخر هدفي 1.4650 مع تقديم الستوب لل 1.4170 والصبر عليه  ولو أستجد جديد واكون متواجد على الجهاز سأبلغ به بأذن الله   والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا   والله الموفق

   راقبو اليورو دولار ودخول شراء  مابين 4050 لل 4030  والستوب كما بالتوصية 1.3888  او وضع الستوب اللو اليوم 1.3981  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.4170  1.4250  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي  8044  الشراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الستوب اللو اليوم  7981  الهدف بأذن الله  8140  والله الموفق

----------


## M-elgendy

استاذ جميل الله يوفقك ايه وجهة نظرك من الكيبل ؟

----------


## aljameel

> استاذ جميل الله يوفقك ايه وجهة نظرك من الكيبل ؟

 مالم يكسر اللو اليوم 
والله اعلم متوجه لل 1.6620 
واذا واصل صعود من بعدها له هدف بأذن الله 1.6750 لل 1.6800 
والله الموفق

----------


## M-elgendy

> مالم يكسر اللو اليوم 
> والله اعلم متوجه لل 1.6620 
> واذا واصل صعود من بعدها له هدف بأذن الله 1.6750 لل 1.6800 
> والله الموفق

 يعنى هوا ملوش هبوط حالياً ؟

----------


## aljameel

> يعنى هوا ملوش هبوط حالياً ؟

 اخي حتى اللحضه والله اعلم لا ارى الا الصعود 
والله الموفق

----------


## ناصر ابوعاذرة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي  8044  الشراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الستوب اللو اليوم  7981  الهدف بأذن الله  8140   والله الموفق

   
اخي هل استطيع الدخول على هذه الصفقه من السعر الحالي

----------


## aljameel

> اخي هل استطيع الدخول على هذه الصفقه من السعر الحالي

  
ممكن اخي والله اعلم لازلت الفرصه قائمة

----------


## silverhawk145

> بص وخلي بالك ياللي عاوز الايمي بروكر،، اديني رقعت اهوه   http://www.mediafire.com/?d41zb0cd3lw  
> اصدار آخر  http://www.mediafire.com/?fji6b43zyzu

  
والله انا مش عارف اقولك ايه يا ابو راما شكرااااااااااااا لك وجزاك الله خيراااااا :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## M-elgendy

> اخي حتى اللحضه والله اعلم لا ارى الا الصعود 
> والله الموفق

 جزاك الله كل خير استاذ جميل ربنا يبارك فيك ويوفقك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  سأتكلم عن الكيبل والمجنون بحكم ارتباطهم بالباوند وغالبا اتجاهاتهم سوى ونادرا يختلفو بالاتجاهات والله اعلم  طبعا الدولار سيد الموقف تقريبا  من اراد معرفة اتجاه الدولار علية متابعة البترول والذهب والدوجونز والله اعلم عكس الدولار  ولحرمتهم لا ارغب بتحليلهم الله يرزقنا بأحسن منهم   المهم الكيبل مالم يكسر 1.6230 فهو بأذن الله لل 1.6800 و 1.7100    المجنون في حال النزول والله اعلم  المجنون لديه هدف تحت بأذن الله 155مالم يخترق 158.23 واعتبارها الستوب للبيع  الوصول بأذن الله للهدف 155 ومواصلة النزول له هدف اخر بأذن الله 153  ولو وصل لل 153 تقريبا وارتد منها اعتبرها افضل نقطة يتم الدخول منها كشراء  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والارتداد منها صعود ومواصلة الصعود هدفه الرئيسي بأذن الله 167 والله اعلم  طبعا قبلها اهداف انما وضعت الهدف الرئيسي  المجنون في حال الصعود والله اعلم  اختراق 158.70 بأذن الله اهدافه صعودا 159 و 159.60و 160 والله اعلم  اتوقع لو نزل المجنون لهدفه يسحب معه الكيبل وممكن استغلال النزول والشراء من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6230 والله اعلم  والستوب للكيبل 1.6230   انا وضعت احتمالات للمجنون وبحكم ارتباطه بالكيبل وضعت تصوري واجتهدت وهو قابل للصواب والخطى   الرجاء مراقبة الافتتاح وعدم الاستعجال فوات ربح ولا خسارة واكرر عدم الاستعجال  وبأذن الله اذا أستجد جديد وكنت متواجد امام الجهاز ساضعه بوقته ان كان نقاط دخول او اخرى  والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا  والله الموفق  لو صعد المجنون وما اخترق 159.60 ممكن بيعه   والستوب 159.65  والاهداف بأذن الله 157 /156/155 / 153   والله العلم

   الان والله اعلم للهدف الاول المجنون بأذن الله 159

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  ساضع له احتمالات الصعود والنزول كما وضعت للمجنون واليورو دولار   حتى يتم الاستفاده منه بالصعود والنزول  فل نعتبرها توصية بعدة توصيات  والله اعلم  نراقب ولا نستعجل امامنا سوق اسيا ومن بعده اوربا  السعر الحالي  134  في حال الصعود   ممكن شراءه من بعد مراقبه وعدم الاستعجال  والستوب 132.95  والهدف بأذن الله 136  في حال النزول  نراقب نقطة 132.80 كسرها متوقع النزول   الستوب ضع الستوب الذي يناسب وضعك او 135 مؤقتا ومجرد النزول تقديم الستوب   واهداف النزول بأذن الله  132  131.50  130   الاهداف ممكن الاكتفاء باحدهم او الانتظار للهدف الذي يليه او القناعة  والله الموفق  سأضع نقطة ولست متاكد منها ولاكن للمساعدة والرجاء عدم الاعتماد عليها انما كمساعد  133.50  فوقها يرجح الصعود تحتها يرجح النزول والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا   والله الموفق

   بأذن الله لهدفنا 136 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اعذرني على التاخير  الكندي ين البيانات التي لدي على الديلي ولم استطع تحميل غيرها لضعف الانترنت لدي  الكندي ين والله اعلم مالم يخترق 83.55 فهو لل 81.70   ومن بعدها لكل حادث حديث المهم مراقبة الافتتاح وعدم الاستعجال  الدولار كندي والله اعلم نراقب الافتتاح وعدم الاستعجال مالم يكسر 1.1478  بأذن الله هدفه 1.1600 لل 610 بشرط اختراق 1.1565 اختراق 1.1630 مزيد من الصعود المجال مفتوح له 1.1730 تقريبا   فرضا صعد للهدف 1.1600 او 610 وارتد منها نزول ممكن دخول بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد  ثم تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول مع النزول لو نزل وكسر 1.1480 والله اعلم سيذهب لل 1.1370  راقبنا الافتتاح ولم يخترق 1.1565 ممكن بيعه والستوب 1.1565 والهدف بأذن الله 1.1420  وضعت لك جميع الاحتمالات    والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر وصل للهدف   السعر وصل لل 1.1601  مبرووك لمن أستفاد منه صعود وهبوط  مبرووووووووك المجنون الهدف الاول 159 بأذن الله للهدف الثاني 160  مبروووووووك اليورو ين اول 100 نقطة بأذن الله للهدف 136  باقي التوصيات بأذن الله لهدافهم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

لمن يريد الدخول بالدولار كندي مراقبته الان بالصعود والدخول بيع  السعر الحالي 1.1570  من اقرب نقطة للستوب وتطبيق مابالتوصية الاساسيه  الستوب اما الهاي اليوم 1.1601  او 1.1630  والله الموفق

----------


## tito_999

اخي ما توقعك بعد الصعود لجميع الازواج التي بها ين ...
وابرزهم الباوند ين .. 
هل له اهداف ابعد من ذلك هذا الاسبوع ام سيتذبذب بقية الاسبوع .. 
او هذا الصعود لهبوط لنقطة في الاسفل ؟
او سيكمل صعود لنقطة معينة ؟؟  
لحد الان صعود ايجابي 100%  
بس الصعود السريع ده بخاف منه جدا .. لان دائما بينزل بقوة بعدها ..؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ما توقعك بعد الصعود لجميع الازواج التي بها ين ...
> وابرزهم الباوند ين .. 
> هل له اهداف ابعد من ذلك هذا الاسبوع ام سيتذبذب بقية الاسبوع .. 
> او هذا الصعود لهبوط لنقطة في الاسفل ؟
> او سيكمل صعود لنقطة معينة ؟؟  
> لحد الان صعود ايجابي 100%  
> بس الصعود السريع ده بخاف منه جدا .. لان دائما بينزل بقوة بعدها ..؟

 الان هدفه والله اعلم 160 من بعدها اتوقع مواصلة الصعود 
لان كهدف امامي الان 160 واختراق 159.60 والله اعلم بندخل بموجه صاعده

----------


## rare43

اخي الجميل انا دخلت بالكندي ووضعت الستوب 6101 ... بس الهدف جم ...؟؟والصفقه اخليها لي باجر ؟؟!!

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل انا دخلت بالكندي ووضعت الستوب 6101 ... بس الهدف جم ...؟؟والصفقه اخليها لي باجر ؟؟!!

   اخي هذه التوصية الاساس وطبق مابها  الدولار كندي والله اعلم نراقب الافتتاح وعدم الاستعجال مالم يكسر 1.1478  بأذن الله هدفه 1.1600 لل 610 بشرط اختراق 1.1565 اختراق 1.1630 مزيد من الصعود المجال مفتوح له 1.1730 تقريبا   فرضا صعد للهدف 1.1600 او 610 وارتد منها نزول ممكن دخول بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد  ثم تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول مع النزول لو نزل وكسر 1.1480 والله اعلم سيذهب لل 1.1370  راقبنا الافتتاح ولم يخترق 1.1565 ممكن بيعه والستوب 1.1565 والهدف بأذن الله 1.1420  وضعت لك جميع الاحتمالات    والله الموفق

----------


## tito_999

> الان هدفه والله اعلم 160 من بعدها اتوقع مواصلة الصعود 
> لان كهدف امامي الان 160 واختراق 159.60 والله اعلم بندخل بموجه صاعده

 طيب اية رأي حضرتك في الصعود السريع ده بقاله اربع ساعات عمال يطلع
سواء الباوند ين او اليورو ين ازواج الين بشكل عام .. 
هل بذلك يأكد صعوده هذا الاسبوع ؟ لاني قلقان جدا احسن ينزل بعنف للاسفل لانه ياما عملها فيا 
انا بفتح صفقات علي اساس الهدف الاسبوعي وليس اليومي ..

----------


## silverhawk145

> لمن يريد الدخول بالدولار كندي مراقبته الان بالصعود والدخول بيع  السعر الحالي 1.1570  من اقرب نقطة للستوب وتطبيق مابالتوصية الاساسيه  الستوب اما الهاي اليوم 1.1601  او 1.1630  والله الموفق

   تم الدخول اخى الجميل ويااااااااااااارب التوصية تتم  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands: 
وانا كان نفسى اخش معاك اليوم ولكن الحساب صغير :Teeth Smile:  :Teeth Smile:  :Teeth Smile: 
بالتوفيق وان شاء الله الى الاهداف وطبعا زى محضرتك قلت نضع الاستوب لوز عند نقطة الدخول اذا نزل السعر الى 1.1470 :016:  :016: 
وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااا

----------


## bushab82

> تم الدخول اخى الجميل ويااااااااااااارب التوصية تتم 
> وانا كان نفسى اخش معاك اليوم ولكن الحساب صغير
> بالتوفيق وان شاء الله الى الاهداف وطبعا زى محضرتك قلت نضع الاستوب لوز عند نقطة الدخول اذا نزل السعر الى 1.1470
> وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااا

 اخوي احب الفت انتباهك ان الاخ جميل ذكر كلمه الدخول الآن .. وحسب توقيت المشاركه فانها كانت تقريبا من ساعتين (7.44 بتوقيت مكه المكرمه) 
فقط للتنويه  
بالتوفيق

----------


## silverhawk145

> اخوي احب الفت انتباهك ان الاخ جميل ذكر كلمه الدخول الآن .. وحسب توقيت المشاركه فانها كانت تقريبا من ساعتين (7.44 بتوقيت مكه المكرمه) 
> فقط للتنويه  
> بالتوفيق

  :Good:  :Good:  :Good: 
نعم اخى لقد بعت من 1.1565 بعد هذا الارتداد وان شااااااء الله الى الهدف
وشكراااااااا لاهتمامك وجزاك الله خيرااااااااا :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم جميعا 
السوق اليوم ممل جدا

----------


## حلال التلاع

هل ما فهمته صحيح من كل ما قرأته ، يعني ابيع الكندي من السعر الحالي ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> هل ما فهمته صحيح من كل ما قرأته ، يعني ابيع الكندي من السعر الحالي ؟؟

 توكل على الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الدولار فرنك  السعر الحالي 1.0830  والله اعلم متوقع نزول لل 1.0740 لل 730  منها متوقع ارتداد للصعود  الشراء من النقاط المذكورة في حال نزل لها مع مراقبته   لو واصل نزول الابتعاد عنه  الستوب اما نقطة الارتداد او 1.0700  الاهداف بأذن الله بالقناعة  ولو واصل صعود ونتاكد من الصعود سأضع هدفه بأذن الله  مبدئيا الهدف بشرط مواصلة الصعود من 100 لل 200 نقطة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي  8044  الشراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الستوب اللو اليوم  7981  الهدف بأذن الله  8140   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووووووك لمن دخل فيه  السعر الحالي 8105  انا واضع الهدف 8140 ممكن نجني ربحنا من 8130  والله الموفق

----------


## yasser35

شو اخي جميل سهران لوحدك يا كبير

----------


## aljameel

> شو اخي جميل سهران لوحدك يا كبير

 انا وفيروز سهران  انا خوفي من عتم الليل والليل حرامي

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووووك لمن دخل فيه  المجنون انا ذكرت اهدافه 159 و 159.60 اختراقها بأذن الله للهدف الثالث 160  المهم راقبو 159.60 يجب اختراقها الان نحن واقفين عليها  متوقع الاختراق بسهوله ولاكن للاحتياط  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  ساضع له احتمالات الصعود والنزول كما وضعت للمجنون واليورو دولار   حتى يتم الاستفاده منه بالصعود والنزول  فل نعتبرها توصية بعدة توصيات  والله اعلم  نراقب ولا نستعجل امامنا سوق اسيا ومن بعده اوربا  السعر الحالي  134  في حال الصعود   ممكن شراءه من بعد مراقبه وعدم الاستعجال  والستوب 132.95  والهدف بأذن الله 136  في حال النزول  نراقب نقطة 132.80 كسرها متوقع النزول   الستوب ضع الستوب الذي يناسب وضعك او 135 مؤقتا ومجرد النزول تقديم الستوب   واهداف النزول بأذن الله  132  131.50  130   الاهداف ممكن الاكتفاء باحدهم او الانتظار للهدف الذي يليه او القناعة  والله الموفق  سأضع نقطة ولست متاكد منها ولاكن للمساعدة والرجاء عدم الاعتماد عليها انما كمساعد  133.50  فوقها يرجح الصعود تحتها يرجح النزول والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووووووووك لمن دخل بالتوصية   مايقارب 200 نقطة وبأذن الله لهدفنا 136  لو واصل صعود بعد 136 متوقع والله اعلم 137 كهدف  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اسبوع موفق بأذن الله للجميع  اليورو دولار  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي 1.4061  نراقب الافتتاح وعدم الاستعجال رجاء فوات ربح ولا خساره  من اقرب نقطة للستوب ممكن دخول شراء واذا أستجد جديد سأبلغ عنه ان كان نقطة دخول او غيره لا للاستعجال  الستوب بأذن الله   1.3888  اختراق صعودا 1.4170 بأذن الله يؤكد الهدفان والله اعلم  الهدف الاول بأذن الله  1.4250  الهدف الثاني بأذن الله  1.4650  مابين الهدف الاول والثاني توجد اهداف انما وضعت الهدفان الرئيسيان والله اعلم  متى يصل لاهدافه الله اعلم ممكن بيوم او اكثر من يوم او خلال الاسبوع  وللامانه له هدف دبل بوتوم على الاسبوعي 1.4700 لل 1.4650 والله اعلم  وله هدف دبل توب على الديلي بشرط كسر 1.3800 مابين 1.3500 لل 1.3400 والله اعلم  مجرد يخترق صعودا 1.4170 والله اعلم بيبطل الدبل توب والنزول بأذن الله  وضعت لكم شرح وافي وكافي لليورو دولار  انا عن نفسي ساراقب الافتتاح ولن استعجل الليلة او غدا من اقرب نقطة لل 1.3888 في حال نزل سأدخل شراء بأذن الله وبعقدين عقد هدفي 1.4250 والعقد الاخر هدفي 1.4650 مع تقديم الستوب لل 1.4170 والصبر عليه  ولو أستجد جديد واكون متواجد على الجهاز سأبلغ به بأذن الله   والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووك لمن خل بالتوصية  السعر الحالي 1.4108  نزل السعر لل 1.3981  المهم مراقبة النقطة 1.4170 مجرد لمسها او اختراقها ولو بنقطة واحدة  بأذن الله يتاكد اهدافنا  والله الموفق

----------


## yasser35

الف الف مبروك لمن دخل 
والله يستاهلون كل خير
بارك الله فيك اخي جميل - والله ما قصرت
في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

----------


## yasser35

اخي جميل شو رايك بالكيبل

----------


## aljameel

(لا يشكر الله من لايشكر الناس)    هاهو اليورو ين يصل لل 135.95 قبل الهدف ب 5 نقاط  المجنون يصل لل 159.90 قبل الهدف ب 10 نقاط  والكيبل يصل لل 1.6610 قبل الهدف ب 10 نقاط  واليورو دولار بالطريق بأذن لاهدافه  والاسترالي دولار يقترب من الهدف وبأذن الله لهدفه  والباقي بأذن الله لاهدافهم    لقلة المشاركات فما الفائدة من كتابة توصيات   سامحونا أستودعكم الله

----------


## حلال التلاع

اخ جميل الشكر لك موصول على كل هذا الجهد
صدقني لم انتبه لتوصياتك الا مؤخرا بعد ان كنت اتوقف فقط عند موضوع واحد بالمنتدى
لكن عندما بدأت اسأل عن افضل التوصيات كان اسمك دائما في المقدمة فبدأت اتابعها 
ارجو ان لا تحرمنا من هذا المجهود خصوصا اني في البداية معك 
تحياتي

----------


## علي احمد

طبعا اخي الجميل في ناس كثير تتابع معاك لكن بصمت وانا واحد من الناس اللي بتابعك 
لكن ماحبش اعلق واتكلم كثير لانه بتروح التوصيات على غيري ويقعد حصلان وين هي التوصية وين كاتبها صاحب الموضوع وتروح التوصية في كمية الصفحات الكثيرة
لذالك حبيت اقول لك للامانة انا ما ادخل صفقة الا بناءا على توصيتك مع ذالك ما احبش اكتب عشان اخواننا يجوا ويلقوا توصيتك 
وانت بتلاحظ انه موضوعك اكثر موضوع واضحه فيه التوصية وما يقعدش الواحد يتبهذل عشان يلقاها
في الاخير لا اقول لك الا الله يرزقك من واسع ابوبه على خدمتك اخوانك واللي انا واحد منهم حتى لو بتروح بنقعد ندعي لك

----------


## المسافر13

وانا أتابع معكم رزقنا الله وإياكم

----------


## yasser35

> انا وفيروز سهران  انا خوفي من عتم الليل والليل حرامي

  

> (لا يشكر الله من لايشكر الناس)    هاهو اليورو ين يصل لل 135.95 قبل الهدف ب 5 نقاط  المجنون يصل لل 159.90 قبل الهدف ب 10 نقاط  والكيبل يصل لل 1.6610 قبل الهدف ب 10 نقاط  واليورو دولار بالطريق بأذن لاهدافه  والاسترالي دولار يقترب من الهدف وبأذن الله لهدفه  والباقي بأذن الله لاهدافهم    لقلة المشاركات فما الفائدة من كتابة توصيات   سامحونا أستودعكم الله

   :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):   اخي الجميل نرجو منك المعذرة
والله بامكانك تشوف اخوانك في الموضوع مين المتابع واللي مش متابع
انا متابع معك بصمت
اولا : لاني لا احب المشاركات التي لا معنى لها :Wink Smile: 
ثانيا : انا عن نفسي حسابي ليس به اكثر من  
80 دولار وماشي على الهيدج دادا دادا 5 نقاط 10 نقاط   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Doh:   :013:   :Drive1:  
يعني والله بخجل اكتب مشاركة بين الملوك - التمس لاخيك عذرا 
وكلمة حق
 - الوم على من يدخل بتوصياتك الجميلة - ولا يتعنى ان يكتب ولو كلمة شكر - حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل  :Mad Argue:   :Angry Smile:   :Mad Argue: 
ثالثا : اعتقد ان محبينك كثر   :Eh S(7):   :015:   :Ongue:   :AA:   :Good:    - بس اكيد شاشات الكمبيوتر عمت نظرهم - فذهبوا لاخذ قسط من الراحة - اكيد في الساعة اللي ماكنت فيها حضرتك
اسف على الاطالة   :Big Grin:   - سامحنا يا ابو قلب جميل  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aBoRaMa

طيب يا جميل،،، مش ممكن يكونوا الناس مشغولين وما احد دخل السوق اليوم (مثلي انا مثلاً :Cry Smile: )؟ 
طيب انا افكر اخذ اجازة الشهرين الجايين :Hands: ،، وممكن فيه مثلي ناس يفكروا في الاجازة :Wink Smile:  
طيب ناخذ اجازة ونزعلك بغيابنا :Doh: ؟ او نتواصل معام في المنتدى وتروح علينا الصيفية :Doh: ؟   :016:  :Big Grin:  :016:

----------


## mmhosny

معاك يا باشا..نايمين بس و الله...خلاص بلاش نوم...متزعلش 
انا لسه صاحي و دخلت يورو دولار معاك...اضع الستوب كام....السعر الحالي 4109

----------


## khaled.gad

> (لا يشكر الله من لايشكر الناس)    هاهو اليورو ين يصل لل 135.95 قبل الهدف ب 5 نقاط  المجنون يصل لل 159.90 قبل الهدف ب 10 نقاط  والكيبل يصل لل 1.6610 قبل الهدف ب 10 نقاط  واليورو دولار بالطريق بأذن لاهدافه  والاسترالي دولار يقترب من الهدف وبأذن الله لهدفه  والباقي بأذن الله لاهدافهم    لقلة المشاركات فما الفائدة من كتابة توصيات   سامحونا أستودعكم الله

 منتدى المتداول العربى عامة عدد المتابعين بدون مشاركه اعتقد انه اكثر من المشاركين واعتقد السبب ان عدد المبتدئين اكتر بكتير من الخبراء زى حضرتك و ناس كتير هنا على المنتدى ... صدقنى فيه كتير بيشاهدو بس مش شرط يكتبو و انا لغايه فتره قريبه كنت من الناس دى و السبب ان المبتدئ مابيكنش عنده حاجه يضيفها 
استفسار على السريع انا فتحت بيع كيبل من 6645 ايه رأيك
وعلى فكره اول امر احطه على الحساب الحقيقى من 5 شهور بعد ما كنت قربت اخسره وراجع تانى ربنا يستر

----------


## أبو اسامه

اخي جميل انا متابع لتويصياتك الجميله والحمد لله استفدت منها كثيراكثيرا
ارجو من الله الا نفتقدك وان يجعل ذالك في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## oudathothefa

معاك يا معلم
انا من المتابعين بصمت شديد
ابشر بالسهر

----------


## مساهمكو

الكثير يتابع توصياتك ويستفيد منها .. سواء كان من المتداولين الجدد أو القداماء 
ولكن أعتقد بأن التدخل وكثرة الأسئلة تفسدعلى الكثير المتابعة بشكل جيد ،،،  
خصوصاً بأن توصياتك واضحة في الدخول والخروج ... 
ولك مني أجمل التحيات ... آمل منكم المتابعة ... ولك الدعاء والأجر

----------


## mmhosny

> بص وخلي بالك ياللي عاوز الايمي بروكر،، اديني رقعت اهوه   http://www.mediafire.com/?d41zb0cd3lw  
> اصدار آخر  http://www.mediafire.com/?fji6b43zyzu

  
أخينا و استاذنا aBoRaMa 
شكرا" يا باشا....بس الله يرضي عليك الفيلات فيها فيروس :Yikes3: ...من فضلك شوف لنا واحد حلو كده على زوقك بدون فيروس... 
أي واحد من الشباب حمل اللينك...يعمل سكان للجهاز :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mmhosny

برنامج انتي فيروس محيترم..ممكن تشغله ديمو لفتره...  www.avira.com 
تحياتي لكم..

----------


## mmhosny

باركولي يا شباب...اول مره الاحظ ان المخالفه اتشالت....اصبحت بدون اي سابقه الأن...كما ولدتني امي.... 
اللهم احشرنا كما ولدتنا امهاتنا....يا رب...كما تحب و ترضي. 
تحياتي للحبيب أبو مروان....ازاي تفتكر ان احنا مش عايزين نشارك معاك...ده شرف لينا(لي على الأقل) التحدث و المشاركه مع شخص مثلك...يحبه الناس...فأبشر باذن الله بحب الحبيب الرحمن لك...ولنا اجمعين يا رب.

----------


## secondlife

هل هناك فرصة؟

----------


## alshreef2005

السلام عليكم اخى جميل
بعد التحيه
اولا انا بشكرك على مجهودك الرائع  وجزاك الله خيرا عليه 
وانا من تلاميذك اعتبرنى تلميذ ولكن اتابع بصمت لااحب انا اضيع الفرص على اخوانى  بالمشاركات
وكل توصياتك اتابعها واقوم بتحليل اساباب دخولك وخروجك للتعلم من استاذ كبير مثلك   
ارجوا قبول تحياتى  :Eh S(7): 
والناس هنا متابعك ولكن قد تكون بصمت اخى 
اخوك الشريف

----------


## yasser35

اخوي جميل وين رحت - عن جد عملتها زعلة ....
الفزعة يا شباب - ابو مروان زعلان - يالله حملو الخرفان والجمال وبينا عليه نراضيه
ابو مروان خلاص منك السماح يا حبوب - والله لنزهقك الدنيا من كثر المشاركات
بليييييييييييييز   - لا تزعل - ما نعيدها بابا

----------


## diefallh

السلام عليكم استاذ جميل يعلم كم استفدت بتوصياتك القيمة ثم حضرتك بتضع التوصية كاملة ومتكاملة بمعنى ان حضرتك بتذهب بالسعر فى اتجاهين يعنى كل الاحتمالات متفسرة مع التوضيع بهدف رقم1 هدف 2 وهدف3 فى حالة الصعود او الهبوط مش شايف ان هذا منتهى العبقرية والدقة حرام عليك تحرمنا من هذا الابداع 
وبعدين يا عمنا معاك تلاميذ مؤدبين مش عاملين دوشة زعلان لية خلاص اوعدك نعملك دوشة من هنا  ورايح
تقبل تحياتى ومحبتى غفر اللة لك ولوالديك وادام عليك حسن البصيرة والرزق الواسع

----------


## yasser35

ادلل يا عم - ادلل
والله عليك شغلات يا رجل
علي الجيره - ان ما ارجعت ... ل اشنق حالي -- وهاي الحبل    |
  |
  |
  |  | 
 (_)

----------


## aBoRaMa

الحين انت يا ابو مروان زعلت من غياب الشباب نصف يوم :Doh:  
طيب وش نقول لما غبت انت اسبوع كامل  :18:  
ارتك عنك التغلي،، انت تدري انك من اعمدة المنتدى

----------


## aBoRaMa

> أخينا و استاذنا aBoRaMa 
> شكرا" يا باشا....بس الله يرضي عليك الفيلات فيها فيروس...من فضلك شوف لنا واحد حلو كده على زوقك بدون فيروس... 
> أي واحد من الشباب حمل اللينك...يعمل سكان للجهاز

   
مافيه فيروس ولا شيء،، ولكن اغلب برامج الحماية تعامل الباتش كفيروس 
طيب خذ الرابط هذا ،، ولو تقول فيروس ودري ايش زعلت منك،، يعني بالله تتوقع اعطيك فيروس وانا بنفسي استخدم نفس النسخة على جهازي  :Angry Smile:  
بالتوفيق http://www.amibroker.com/bin/AmiBroker490.exe

----------


## silverhawk145

نحن فى انتظاااااااارك اخى الجميل

----------


## ALAAMRI

اخى جميل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والله الذى لا اله الا هو ان ما تفعله من اجل اخوانك شئ كبير جدا لا توافيه كلمة شكر من احدنا ولكن نسال الله ان يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسانتك ونحن المتابعين لك فى صمت اكثر بكثير ممن يتواجدون معك فارجوا ان لا  تحرمنا من توصياتك ولا تحرم نفسك من الاجر من رب العباد

----------


## hatem9

اخي واستاذي جميل حفظه الله  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  والله يا اخي انني احبك وانني ادعو لك بظهر الغيب  وان فضلك علي بعد الله كبير  انت استاذ واستاذ كبيروالله  انا لجميع الاخوه متابع بدقه شديده والله لم اجد ادق من توصياتك  واتمني من جميع الاخوه متابعة جميع توصيات الاخوه ومتابعة توصيات  اخونا الجميل اجزم انهم جميعا سيجدون الفارق والفارق الكبير  ارجوك اخي واستاذي ان لايطول غيابك عنا   والله اني لك من المحبين   اخوك حاتم

----------


## Emaam3

انا عاتب على الاخ جميل اشد العتب بصراحة 
اولا لانه تركنا فجاة بدون سابق انذار 
ثانيا لانه مستاء من قلة المشاركات فى موضوعه , وبصراحة شديدة ان المشاركات الكثيرة غير المفيدة تضر الموضوع ولا تفيده

----------


## almjd

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اسبوع موفق بأذن الله للجميع  اليورو دولار  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي 1.4061  نراقب الافتتاح وعدم الاستعجال رجاء فوات ربح ولا خساره  من اقرب نقطة للستوب ممكن دخول شراء واذا أستجد جديد سأبلغ عنه ان كان نقطة دخول او غيره لا للاستعجال  الستوب بأذن الله   1.3888  اختراق صعودا 1.4170 بأذن الله يؤكد الهدفان والله اعلم  الهدف الاول بأذن الله  1.4250  الهدف الثاني بأذن الله  1.4650  مابين الهدف الاول والثاني توجد اهداف انما وضعت الهدفان الرئيسيان والله اعلم  متى يصل لاهدافه الله اعلم ممكن بيوم او اكثر من يوم او خلال الاسبوع  وللامانه له هدف دبل بوتوم على الاسبوعي 1.4700 لل 1.4650 والله اعلم  وله هدف دبل توب على الديلي بشرط كسر 1.3800 مابين 1.3500 لل 1.3400 والله اعلم  مجرد يخترق صعودا 1.4170 والله اعلم بيبطل الدبل توب والنزول بأذن الله  وضعت لكم شرح وافي وكافي لليورو دولار  انا عن نفسي ساراقب الافتتاح ولن استعجل الليلة او غدا من اقرب نقطة لل 1.3888 في حال نزل سأدخل شراء بأذن الله وبعقدين عقد هدفي 1.4250 والعقد الاخر هدفي 1.4650 مع تقديم الستوب لل 1.4170 والصبر عليه  ولو أستجد جديد واكون متواجد على الجهاز سأبلغ به بأذن الله   والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا   والله الموفق

 السعر 1.4170 الجميل ندخل شراء ولا ايه

----------


## hatem9

اخي الحبيب الجميل                       حفظه الله     الله يحفظلك من تحب نريد توجيهك الكريم      اسألك بالله لاتردني واخواني خائبين

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الحبيب الجميل حفظه الله  الله يحفظلك من تحب نريد توجيهك الكريم  اسألك بالله لاتردني واخواني خائبين

 والله الذي لا اله الاهو  لاتغلي ولادلال ولاغيره  الانسان يصاب بملل لوحده اما بالمشاركة يزال الملل  اخي الجنة بلا ناس ماتنداس  ابشر لحضات سأضع تصوري لبعض العملات والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   المجنون  السعر الحالي  159.20  الشراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الستوب  158.20  الهدف بأذن الله  161.30 + - تقريبا  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.4130  الشراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الستوب  1.4000  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.4230  1.4260  وهدف رئيسي بأذن الله  1.4650  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل   السعر الحالي  1.6492  الشراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الستوب  1.6380  سأضع الهدف الرئيسي بأذن الله  1.6900  وانتم اما الانتظار الهدف او قناعتكم   وسابلغ عنه كل اذا أستجد جديد  والله الموفق

----------


## hatem9

> والله الذي لا اله الاهو  لاتغلي ولادلال ولاغيره  الانسان يصاب بملل لوحده اما بالمشاركة يزال الملل  اخي الجنة بلا ناس ماتنداس  ابشر لحضات سأضع تصوري لبعض العملات والله الموفق

  الله لايجرحك بغالي ويجبر بخاطرك رب العالمين يوم العرض

----------


## aljameel

> الله لايجرحك بغالي ويجبر بخاطرك رب العالمين يوم العرض

 الله يجزاك كل خير 
والله تسوى عندي ملاين الفوركس

----------


## CheFX

> والله الذي لا اله الاهو  لاتغلي ولادلال ولاغيره  الانسان يصاب بملل لوحده اما بالمشاركة يزال الملل  اخي الجنة بلا ناس ماتنداس  ابشر لحضات سأضع تصوري لبعض العملات والله الموفق

  اهلا اخي الجميل 
انا احد الاشخاص الذي كنت اتابع بصمت 
اهلا وسهلا بعودتك

----------


## CheFX

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل   السعر الحالي  1.6492  الشراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الستوب  1.6380  سأضع الهدف الرئيسي بأذن الله  1.6900  وانتم اما الانتظار الهدف او قناعتكم   وسابلغ عنه كل اذا أستجد جديد  والله الموفق

  الله يعطيك العافية وتصور ناجح وموفق باذن الله تعالى 
الهدف الرئيسي 1.6900 لكن ما هي الاهداف التي يجب ان يتخطاها الكيبل ليصل الى الهدف الرئيسي الجديد

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار كندي  السعر الحالي  1.1480  والله اعلم متوقع صعود لل 1.1505 تقريبا ومنها ارتداد للنزول  مراقبته مجرد يرتد بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد   الهدف بأذن الله  1.1420  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك العافية وتصور ناجح وموفق باذن الله تعالى 
> الهدف الرئيسي 1.6900 لكن ما هي الاهداف التي يجب ان يتخطاها الكيبل ليصل الى الهدف الرئيسي الجديد

 للحضات بأذن الله سأذكر النقطة

----------


## diefallh

قلبك كبير ياالعزيز مهنش عليك ترك اخوانك ادام الله عليك الصحةوالعافية
مساءك كلة خيرات ان شاء الله تقبل تحياتى

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك العافية وتصور ناجح وموفق باذن الله تعالى 
> الهدف الرئيسي 1.6900 لكن ما هي الاهداف التي يجب ان يتخطاها الكيبل ليصل الى الهدف الرئيسي الجديد

 اخي اتوقع الان والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.6470 
يكون هدفه بأذن الله 1.6575 
ومن بعدها لكل حادث حديث 
والله الموفق

----------


## العاشق

الله يسعد مساك ابو مروان  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  مع اني دخلت على الكيبل بيع من 1.6525 في انتظار انتهاء تكون الكتف الثاني على فريم الساعة انت انسان عزيز وغالي وكل من عرفك ولمس حبك للخير يتمنالك الخير والتوفيق

----------


## diefallh

استفسار اخىبعد اذنك مش شايف ان الاهداف بعيدة شوية واحنا فى اخرالاسبوع ويقال ان يوم الجمعة عطلةف امريكا

----------


## aljameel

> استفسار اخىبعد اذنك مش شايف ان الاهداف بعيدة شوية واحنا فى اخرالاسبوع ويقال ان يوم الجمعة عطلةف امريكا

  
اخي انا وضعت اهداف رئيسيه انتم اجنو ارباحكم بالقناعه 
والخيار لكم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.4130  الشراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الستوب  1.4000  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.4230  1.4260  وهدف رئيسي بأذن الله  1.4650   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووك لمن دخل به  انا للامانه سأجني ربحي عند 1.4230 وانتظر نزوله مرة اخرى وادخل شراء واضع هدفي الثاني بأذن الله  وأن واصل صعود للهدف الثاني الله يعوضني بأحسن منه بأذن الله وتوفيقه  والله الموفق

----------


## rare43

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار كندي  السعر الحالي  1.1480  والله اعلم متوقع صعود لل 1.1505 تقريبا ومنها ارتداد للنزول  مراقبته مجرد يرتد بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد   الهدف بأذن الله  1.1420  والله الموفق

 
السلام عليكم اخي ابو مروان .... والله ياخي فرحت كثير برجعتك لنا ... واسفين ان كان زعلانك .... للمتابعه

----------


## hatem9

الله الشاهد معك عمري ماخسرت         واللي جمعته معك ضيعته مع غيرك           والله كبير يابو مروان الله يحفظك لعين ترجيك

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار كندي  السعر الحالي  1.1480  والله اعلم متوقع صعود لل 1.1505 تقريبا ومنها ارتداد للنزول  مراقبته مجرد يرتد بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد   الهدف بأذن الله  1.1420   والله الموفق

 هو صعد لل 1.1490 وارتد منها ولم يصل للسعر المستهدف  الان لا اتوقع كما ذكرت بالتوصية فتعتبر لاغيه  من اراد مراقبته لو نزل عند 1.1350 متوقع اراتداد صعودا  مراقبته لو ارتد من النقطة المذكورة ممكن شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  الهدف القناعه واذا تاكد الصعود سأضع هدفه بأذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي ابو مروان .... والله ياخي فرحت كثير برجعتك لنا ... واسفين ان كان زعلانك .... للمتابعه

 مافي زعل بين الاخوان انما عتب محبه   

> الله الشاهد معك عمري ماخسرت  واللي جمعته معك ضيعته مع غيرك  والله كبير يابو مروان الله يحفظك لعين ترجيك

 الله يحفظك اخي 
كلنا خير وبركة

----------


## rare43

اخي بومروان ... ماهي نظرتك للدولار فرنك ...؟؟؟!!! وابي نقطة ارتداد قويه لو سمحت

----------


## aljameel

> اخي بومروان ... ماهي نظرتك للدولار فرنك ...؟؟؟!!! وابي نقطة ارتداد قويه لو سمحت

  
اخي انا ذكرت اول بانه بينزل لل 1.0730 ومتوقع ارتداد منها 
هو نزل لل 704 
والله اعلم 
راقبه من اقرب نقطة لل 1.0620 وادخل شراء في حال نزل 
وضع الستوب 620 
لا تستعجل و

----------


## MR_ADEL

أبو مروان هل ممكن الدخول فى المجنون الان بنفس الاستوب؟؟؟ اكرمك الله أبو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان هل ممكن الدخول فى المجنون الان بنفس الاستوب؟؟؟   اكرمك الله أبو مروان

 توكل على الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## MR_ADEL

> توكل على الله 
> والله الموفق

 الله يبارك فيك أخي ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> اخي بومروان ... ماهي نظرتك للدولار فرنك ...؟؟؟!!! وابي نقطة ارتداد قويه لو سمحت

 انتظر فضلا سأضع له توصية مدروسه اكثر 
لحضات

----------


## MR_ADEL

> انتظر فضلا سأضع له توصية مدروسه اكثر 
> لحضات

 وحشتنا توصياتك على باقي الازواج ب300 و 400 نقطة ...عموما بنتظرك اليوم الفجر زى زمان بتوصيات من العيار الثقيل...

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.0720  والله اعلم هو الان على مفترق طرق اما مواصلة النزول او يصعد  ولو اني اميل للنزول كتوقع مبني على أستنتاجات عملات اخرى  المهم من اراد شراء من بعد مراقبة من السعر الحالي فله الخيار  الستوب 1.0691  هدف الشراء القناعة وبس اتاكد من الصعود سأضع اهدافه بأذن الله  مجرد كسر الستوب ولو بنقطة واحده فهو للنزول فممكن بيعه بعد الكسر او مراقبته من بعد الكسر  لو صعد وبيعه والستوب ضعو الستوب المناسب لحسابتكم  والله اعلم هدفه 1.0450 بأذن الله  والله الموفق  ملاحضه مهمه جدا  والله اعلم غالبا الدولار فرنك عكس الكيبل  فمن اراد معرفة اتجاه الكيبل يراقب الدولار فرنك بحكم ارتباطهم بالدولار  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

----------


## diefallh

اخى الجميل مع حضرتك فى هذه الملاحظة كعلاقة يورو دولار والكيبل نفس السلوك

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل مع حضرتك فى هذه الملاحظة كعلاقة يورو دولار والكيبل نفس السلوك

 نعم اخي 
واليورو دولار معطى اشارة شراء وبقوة والله اعلم 
يدعم صعود الكيبل ونزول الدولار فرنك 
والمجنون معطى اشارة صعود واضحة جدا بتدعم صعود الكيبل والله اعلم 
لاكن الانسان يضع جميع الاحتمالات

----------


## mmhosny

الله يرضي عليك يا ابو مروان...دعوه من القلب..بلاش زعل تاني...

----------


## aljameel

> الله يرضي عليك يا ابو مروان...دعوه من القلب..بلاش زعل تاني...

 الله يبارك فيك 
عتب وليس زعل مافي زعل بين الاخوان

----------


## marvey

تسجيل متابعة الله يكرمك يارب

----------


## aljameel

> تسجيل متابعة الله يكرمك يارب

  
هلا اخي  
ويكرمك يارب

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم نصف ساعة  
بصدق جوعان بروح ادور على مطعم لان السوق حركته ممله الان 
بأذن الله لنا لقاء

----------


## diefallh

بالهنا والشفاء خلىبالك من الكروسترول يحفظك ربى

----------


## yasser35

هلا يا عم جميل حمد الله على السلامة
ولا يهمك معك على طول

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم

----------


## MR_ADEL

> السلام عليكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,,,,,,,,,, بالهناء والشفاء ان شاء الله

----------


## mtaham

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اهلا بالعالى أبو مروان

----------


## العاشق

السلام عليكم اخوي ابو مروان ارجو اعطاء وجهة نظرك في اليورو استرالي لوين رايح

----------


## diefallh

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
 السوق ساكن ما فيش حركة تفتكر استاذ جميل الهدوء قبل العاصفة نستنى الاوربى

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   المجنون  السعر الحالي  159.20  الشراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الستوب  158.20  الهدف بأذن الله  161.30 + - تقريبا   والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.4130  الشراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الستوب  1.4000  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.4230  1.4260  وهدف رئيسي بأذن الله  1.4650  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل   السعر الحالي  1.6492  الشراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الستوب  1.6380  سأضع الهدف الرئيسي بأذن الله  1.6900  وانتم اما الانتظار الهدف او قناعتكم   وسابلغ عنه كل اذا أستجد جديد  والله الموفق

   للمشاااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## rare43

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي الجمييييل ....  
بالنسبة لل الدولار فرنك - الكندي .... هل تفضل ان ادخل عليهم بأي صفقة او اتركهم للغد يكون احسن ؟؟!! لان حسابي لا يتحمل سوي فتح صفقات الدولار فقط !!!! واحتمال يصفر الا اذا لحق عليه وان شاء الله خير ...

----------


## aljameel

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي الجمييييل ....  
> بالنسبة لل الدولار فرنك - الكندي .... هل تفضل ان ادخل عليهم بأي صفقة او اتركهم للغد يكون احسن ؟؟!! لان حسابي لا يتحمل سوي فتح صفقات الدولار فقط !!!! واحتمال يصفر الا اذا لحق عليه وان شاء الله خير ...

 بماذا انصحك انا وضعت توصيات اختار احدهم 
وصغر عقدك وبأذن الله ماتلاقي الا الخير

----------


## rare43

المشكله اني ما اقدر افتح صفقه الا بالزوجين (الكندي - الفرنك) لان حسابي للحين فيه 123 دولار ... 
واقدر افتح صفقه البيب فيها بدولار مو اقل ... هذي المشكله !!  :Frown:

----------


## aljameel

> المشكله اني ما اقدر افتح صفقه الا بالزوجين (الكندي - الفرنك) لان حسابي للحين فيه 123 دولار ... 
> واقدر افتح صفقه البيب فيها بدولار مو اقل ... هذي المشكله !!

 اخي صعب افتى لك الان

----------


## عبدالله سعود

حبيبي الجميييييييييييل  
اولا يعطيك الف عافية
ثانيا ماتلاحظ التقفيل اليومي والله شكله يخوف ولاوش رايك
ثالثا توكلنا على الله ودخلنا معك يالذيب
بس والله ودي بتطمينات شوي 
كأن الوضع مش ولابد
كل كلامي جالس اتكلم عن الكيبل

----------


## aljameel

> حبيبي الجميييييييييييل 
> اولا يعطيك الف عافية
> ثانيا ماتلاحظ التقفيل اليومي والله شكله يخوف ولاوش رايك
> ثالثا توكلنا على الله ودخلنا معك يالذيب
> بس والله ودي بتطمينات شوي 
> كأن الوضع مش ولابد
> كل كلامي جالس اتكلم عن الكيبل

 اخي والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.6380 فهو للصعود 
انا ما ارى غير ذلك حتى اللحضه 
والله الموفق

----------


## Emaam3

> المشكله اني ما اقدر افتح صفقه الا بالزوجين (الكندي - الفرنك) لان حسابي للحين فيه 123 دولار ... 
> واقدر افتح صفقه البيب فيها بدولار مو اقل ... هذي المشكله !!

 اخى الامر واضح جدا ولا يحتاج استشارة من خبير ..
امامك امرين لا ثالث لهما :
الاول : ان تحول حسابك الى مينى لكى تستطيع الدخول بعقد قيمة النقطة فيه قليلة ..
او الامر الثانى : ان تدخل بعقد واحد فقط فى كل الاحوال . لان حسابك لا يستحمل خسارة اكثر من عقد فى نفس الوقت ....

----------


## rare43

اخي ان شاء الله  ساختار الثاني ... واخذ بتوصية اخي الجميل ... اما على الكندي او الفرنك ... وان شاء الله اتوفق فيهم

----------


## diefallh

السلام عليكم  يعنى كل التوصيات كما هى لا جديد.
بالنسبة ليورو استرالى تصورك استاذ جميل طالع1.7580ولا مغير اتجاة نرجو الافادة ولا حينزل1.7340 ارجح الاحتما الاول تقبل تحياتى

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الامر واضح جدا ولا يحتاج استشارة من خبير ..
> امامك امرين لا ثالث لهما :
> الاول : ان تحول حسابك الى مينى لكى تستطيع الدخول بعقد قيمة النقطة فيه قليلة ..
> او الامر الثانى : ان تدخل بعقد واحد فقط فى كل الاحوال . لان حسابك لا يستحمل خسارة اكثر من عقد فى نفس الوقت ....

  
فعلا جبت الغائبه 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم يعنى كل التوصيات كما هى لا جديد.
> بالنسبة ليورو استرالى تصورك استاذ جميل طالع1.7580ولا مغير اتجاة نرجو الافادة ولا حينزل1.7340 ارجح الاحتما الاول تقبل تحياتى

 اخي وضعه محير افضل الانتظار 
لو عنده نيت نزول فسيكون هدفه والله اعلم 1.7200

----------


## diefallh

شاكرين للاجابة

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم ماريك بالمجنون انا بايع من 158.42 اين اضع الهدف واين اتجاة الزوج وشكرا

----------


## aBoRaMa

> والله الذي لا اله الاهو  لاتغلي ولادلال ولاغيره  الانسان يصاب بملل لوحده اما بالمشاركة يزال الملل  اخي الجنة بلا ناس ماتنداس  ابشر لحضات سأضع تصوري لبعض العملات والله الموفق

  
محلل،، وفيلسوف بعد،، ياعيني :Big Grin:  
مرحباً بعودتك

----------


## hatem9

اخي ابومروان              السلام عليكم ورحمة الله                         صباح الخير

----------


## ibrahimeladl66

الأخ الكريم لماذا يتم عرض توصيات قديمه
اين توصيات اليوم 2/7/2009 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## aBoRaMa

> الأخ الكريم لماذا يتم عرض توصيات قديمه
> اين توصيات اليوم 2/7/2009 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا

 بما انه اعاد عرضها فهذا يعني انه سارية المفعول

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان...صباح الخير...للاسف ضرب الباوند 6380....الحمد لله...بيع دلوقتي ولا ايه

----------


## hatem9

> ابو مروان...صباح الخير...للاسف ضرب الباوند 6380....الحمد لله...بيع دلوقتي ولا ايه

     صباح الخير اخي شايفه وصل 6380 وجا راجع والله انا زيك الصفقه عندي           انتظر طلت ابو مروان الله يحفظه وعموما انا كنت نايم ووضعت امر بيع من البارح                    6575

----------


## mmhosny

> صباح الخير اخي شايفه وصل 6380 وجا راجع والله انا زيك الصفقه عندي   انتظر طلت ابو مروان الله يحفظه وعموما انا كنت نايم ووضعت امر بيع من البارح  6575

 مبروك عليك البيع...ربنا يكفيك شر عيون الناس و انا اولهم.. :Eh S(7):

----------


## hatem9

اخي ابومروان  بحاجه انا واخواني لقرائتك للسوق

----------


## diefallh

السوق وقع خيرها فى غيرها  يعوض الله

----------


## aljameel

والله نائم الان صحيت 
خيرها بغيرها أن شاء الله 
بصدق ان اول واحد خسران ولم اضع استوب الله يعوضنا

----------


## MR_ADEL

> والله نائم الان صحيت 
> خيرها بغيرها أن شاء الله 
> بصدق ان اول واحد خسران ولم اضع استوب الله يعوضنا

 املنا فى الله ثم انت يا ابو مروان تعوض معنا ان شاء الله

----------


## hatem9

> والله نائم الان صحيت 
> خيرها بغيرها أن شاء الله 
> بصدق ان اول واحد خسران ولم اضع استوب الله يعوضنا

   السلام عليكم          نوم الصحه والعافيه          ابومروان عقد شراء للباوند صغير من البارح اعمل فيه ايه توجيهاتك             اليورو دولار اعتقد ماكسر 140                       توجيهاتك حبيبي

----------


## aljameel

> املنا فى الله ثم انت يا ابو مروان تعوض معنا ان شاء الله

 بأذن الله تتعوض

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  نوم الصحه والعافيه  ابومروان عقد شراء للباوند صغير من البارح اعمل فيه ايه توجيهاتك  اليورو دولار اعتقد ماكسر 140   توجيهاتك حبيبي

 بصدق المخ مقفل من الخسارة 
اذا عقد صغير ومايؤثر اتركه بالنهاية بيصعد 
انا والله لم اغلق شي سأنتظر عليهم

----------


## aljameel

راقبو اليورو ين المهم فوق 134 
السعر الحالي 134.50 
لا للاستعجال 
متوقع ارتداد والله اعلم

----------


## hatem9

> راقبو اليورو ين المهم فوق 134 
> السعر الحالي 134.50 
> لا للاستعجال 
> متوقع ارتداد والله اعلم

     ابو مروان اليورو دولار كسر 140 توجيهاتك

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان اليورو دولار كسر 140 توجيهاتك

  
اصبر علية أن شاء الله صاعد

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين المفروض والله اعلم 
السعر الحالي 134.20 
الارتداد من 134.20 لل 134  
راقبو والله كريم 
متوقع الارتداد بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين المفروض والله اعلم 
> السعر الحالي 134.20 
> الارتداد من 134.20 لل 134  
> راقبو والله كريم 
> متوقع الارتداد بأذن الله

 بأذن الله يعوضنا الخسارة 
اذا ارتد وواصل صعود هدفه حلو

----------


## MR_ADEL

> بأذن الله يعوضنا الخسارة 
> اذا ارتد وواصل صعود هدفه حلو

 انا مراقبه وان شاء الله مش هنسيبه في حاله

----------


## Emaam3

قصدك يرتد للاعلى ؟
ندخل شراء والستوب 134 ؟

----------


## MR_ADEL

ابو مروان كده بيكون ارتد ان شاء الله ولا نصبر لسه عليه؟؟

----------


## حبيبتى دائما

اعتقد ياخى انه هاينزل تانى الى 133.80
لان دا بداية ترند عام هابط 
طبعا بعد ما خلص الترند الصاعد اليوم والذى استمر لمدة 7 يام عند 131.25
بس بنتمنى من ربنا انه يرتد ويصعد زى مانت قلت لانه وصل لمستوى 30 rsi 
ومنتظرين يارب ولد

----------


## yasser35

السلام عليكم
بدس منك خدمة لوحه الله تعالى
معاي 100 دولار فقط
اللي 3 اشهر بشتغل فيهم
ان وصلو لل150 دولار - لا اله الا الله - سرعان ما بيرجعوا لل 50 - طبعا على الهيدج
و يالله ابو زبد - خذلك شي دهر تا يرجعوا - 
بنرد ارجعهم لل 150 - وبعدين لل 50 وبعدين لل 150 - تقريبي
وهكذا دواليك يا خال لا تضحك - ترى انا ازعل
ويش رايك -

----------


## alshreef2005

جمعه مباركه للجميع ان شاء الله 
ومنتظرين التحليل الدكتور جميل

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  أسف لقلة المشاركة لتواجدي خاج الوطن والامكانيات التي لدي من انترنت وغيره لاتساعد  المهم سأضع توصية بأذن الله نتوفق بها وبستوب صغير  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي  1.7530  الستوب  1.7500  الستوب 30 نقطة   الهدف بأذن الله   17700  وله اهداف اخرى لو واصل صعود  المهم مراقبته والدخول شراء  والله الموفق  ارجو معذرتي لعدم المتابعة

----------


## MR_ADEL

الله يكرمك يا ابو مروان .......لا بتنسى اخوانك وانت في اى مكان.....ترجع بالسلامة ان شاء الله

----------


## hatem9

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  أسف لقلة المشاركة لتواجدي خاج الوطن والامكانيات التي لدي من انترنت وغيره لاتساعد  المهم سأضع توصية بأذن الله نتوفق بها وبستوب صغير  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي  1.7530  الستوب  1.7500  الستوب 30 نقطة   الهدف بأذن الله   17700  وله اهداف اخرى لو واصل صعود  المهم مراقبته والدخول شراء  والله الموفق   ارجو معذرتي لعدم المتابعة

  وعليكم السلام ابو مروان                                حضرت الان ممكن ادخل

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين  السعر الحالي  88.36  متوقع والله اعلم صعود  المهم مراقبته لو نزل مابين 87.70 لل 87.40  متوقع الارتداد وصعود  لو ارتد ممكن شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والاهداف بأذن الله   90  91  والله الموفق  لو مانزل وصعد واخترق 89 متوقع الذهاب لاهدافه بأذن الله  ارجو معذرتي الانترنت سي جدا لدي دائم الانقطاع

----------


## yasser35

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  أسف لقلة المشاركة لتواجدي خاج الوطن والامكانيات التي لدي من انترنت وغيره لاتساعد  المهم سأضع توصية بأذن الله نتوفق بها وبستوب صغير  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي  1.7530  الستوب  1.7500  الستوب 30 نقطة   الهدف بأذن الله   17700  وله اهداف اخرى لو واصل صعود  المهم مراقبته والدخول شراء  والله الموفق  ارجو معذرتي لعدم المتابعة

  

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين  السعر الحالي  88.36  متوقع والله اعلم صعود  المهم مراقبته لو نزل مابين 87.70 لل 87.40  متوقع الارتداد وصعود  لو ارتد ممكن شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والاهداف بأذن الله   90  91  والله الموفق  لو مانزل وصعد واخترق 89 متوقع الذهاب لاهدافه بأذن الله  ارجو معذرتي الانترنت سي جدا لدي دائم الانقطاع

 
تسلم يا عم جميل
اليورو السعر الحالي 7519  لمن اراد الدخول
وبالله التوفيق

----------


## العاشق

السلام عليكم اخوي ابو مروان شو رأيك باليورو دولار  ارجو لك التوفيق من الله دائما

----------


## oudathothefa

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  أسف لقلة المشاركة لتواجدي خاج الوطن والامكانيات التي لدي من انترنت وغيره لاتساعد  المهم سأضع توصية بأذن الله نتوفق بها وبستوب صغير  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي  1.7530  الستوب  1.7500  الستوب 30 نقطة   الهدف بأذن الله   17700  وله اهداف اخرى لو واصل صعود  المهم مراقبته والدخول شراء  والله الموفق  ارجو معذرتي لعدم المتابعة

 
بعد المقاومة العنيفة
ضرب ستوب
الحمد لله على كل شيئ

----------


## yasser35

> بعد المقاومة العنيفة
> ضرب ستوب
> الحمد لله على كل شيئ

 يا جماعة دائما احسب السبريد بتاعك دايما انا عندي السبريد 8 و7 من عندي
حطيت الستوب 7485 واطلعت منه ب 20 نقطة - لاسباب خاصة

----------


## مرفأ قلبي 1977م

( لله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد ) 
أرجو توضيح يوم وتاريخ التوصية وفقكم الله .

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  بأذن الله اسبوع موفق للجميع  سأبداء بالاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعه  7967  نراقب الافتتاح سأضع احتملات الصعود والنزول  والله اعلم  اذافتح و صعد نراقب النقطة 8040 + - تقريبا متوقع منها نزول  اذا ارتد منها ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول مع النزول  الهدف بأذن الله 7850  اذا فتح على نزول نراقب النقطة 7850 + - تقريبا متوقع منها ارتداد  لو ارتد منها ندخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد وتقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول مع الصعود  الهدف القناعة وحتى يتاكد الصعود سأضع اهدافه  والله الموفق  والله اعلم كسر 7925 متوقع النزول مالم يكسرها متوقع الصعود

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  76.51  نراقب الافتتاح والله اعلم متوقع صعود مابين 77.30 لل 77.50 ومنها ارتداد نزول  مالم يكسر 76.10  لو فتح وصعد نراقب النقاط المذكورة لو ارتد منها نزول ندخل بيع  والستوب نقطة الارتداد ومع النزول تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الهدف بأذن الله 75.50  وله هدف ثاني غير مؤاكد 74.50  المهم لو نزل لل 74.50 منها يتم الشراء   والله الموفق

----------


## MR_ADEL

أسبوع موفق وارباح ان شاء الله ابو مروان....  بالنسبة لتوصية الاسبوع الماضي ( اليورو/ استرالي) كما هي .....؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> أسبوع موفق وارباح ان شاء الله ابو مروان....   بالنسبة لتوصية الاسبوع الماضي ( اليورو/ استرالي) كما هي .....؟؟؟؟

 أن شاء الله بعد الافتتاح سأتكلم عنها

----------


## MR_ADEL

> أن شاء الله بعد الافتتاح سأتكلم عنها

   بإذن الله في انتظارك أبو مروان,,,,,,,,,

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي   134.26  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  نراقب الافتتاح مالم يخترق 134.86 والله اعلم نازل لل 133.10  لو نزل لل 133.10 + - تقريبا متوقع ارتداد منها  لو ارتد منها ندخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول مع الصعود  اهداف الصعود بأذن الله  134/ 135/137/ 138.50  لو فتح على صعود واخترق 134.86 واخترق 135.70  اهداف الصعود بأذن الله 137 /138.50  والله الموفق  وضعت لكم الاحتمالات ان كان صاعد او نازل

----------


## hatem9

اخي الحبيب ابو مروان  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  اتمني ان تكون بصحه جيده  هل لازلت خارج الوطن ام عدت بالسلامه   اتمني لك السلامه في حلك وترحالك    المحب لشخصك الكريم   حاتم

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الحبيب ابو مروان  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  اتمني ان تكون بصحه جيده  هل لازلت خارج الوطن ام عدت بالسلامه   اتمني لك السلامه في حلك وترحالك    المحب لشخصك الكريم   حاتم

 هلا اخي حاتم  الحمد لله عدت للوطن بخير وسلامه

----------


## diefallh

حمد الله على السلامة 
اسبوع عنيف عدى وفات تقبل تحياتى

----------


## adel90

شكرا لك  اخي ابو مروان  
وبالتوفيق  ان شاء الله

----------


## Emaam3

الحمد لله على السلامة اخ جميل

----------


## aljameel

> حمد الله على السلامة 
> اسبوع عنيف عدى وفات تقبل تحياتى

  

> شكرا لك اخي ابو مروان  
> وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

  

> الحمد لله على السلامة اخ جميل

 الله يسلمكم  
اسبوع موفق بأذن الله

----------


## diefallh

باذن الله اسبوع موفق وكسبان للجميع امين

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  بأذن الله اسبوع موفق للجميع  سأبداء بالاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعه  7967  نراقب الافتتاح سأضع احتملات الصعود والنزول  والله اعلم  اذافتح و صعد نراقب النقطة 8040 + - تقريبا متوقع منها نزول  اذا ارتد منها ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول مع النزول  الهدف بأذن الله 7850  اذا فتح على نزول نراقب النقطة 7850 + - تقريبا متوقع منها ارتداد  لو ارتد منها ندخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد وتقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول مع الصعود  الهدف القناعة وحتى يتاكد الصعود سأضع اهدافه  والله الموفق   والله اعلم كسر 7925 متوقع النزول مالم يكسرها متوقع الصعود

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  76.51  نراقب الافتتاح والله اعلم متوقع صعود مابين 77.30 لل 77.50 ومنها ارتداد نزول  مالم يكسر 76.10  لو فتح وصعد نراقب النقاط المذكورة لو ارتد منها نزول ندخل بيع  والستوب نقطة الارتداد ومع النزول تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الهدف بأذن الله 75.50  وله هدف ثاني غير مؤاكد 74.50  المهم لو نزل لل 74.50 منها يتم الشراء   والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  134.26  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  نراقب الافتتاح مالم يخترق 134.86 والله اعلم نازل لل 133.10  لو نزل لل 133.10 + - تقريبا متوقع ارتداد منها  لو ارتد منها ندخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول مع الصعود  اهداف الصعود بأذن الله  134/ 135/137/ 138.50  لو فتح على صعود واخترق 134.86 واخترق 135.70  اهداف الصعود بأذن الله 137 /138.50  والله الموفق   وضعت لكم الاحتمالات ان كان صاعد او نازل

     للمشااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## Emaam3

اليورو ين هبط ل 133  ساشتريه الان 133.10

----------


## rare43

السلام عليكم .... اسبوع موفق باذن الله .... اليورو ين وصل الى 132.92 .... هل التوصيه مازالت فعالـــــــه

----------


## aBoRaMa

> اليورو ين هبط ل 133 ساشتريه الان 133.10

  
لازم تنتبه ،،، ايو مروان،، قال اذا ارتد،، يعني المفروض التأني في الدخول 
اليورو ين كسر ترند تاريخي صاعد على اليومي قيل قليل وربما تكون بداية خراب بيوت وعمار بيوت

----------


## Emaam3

الترند اليومى لم يكسر حتى الان  الا اذا اغلق اليوم تحت الترند

----------


## aBoRaMa

> الترند اليومى لم يكسر حتى الان الا اذا اغلق اليوم تحت الترند

 الكسر حصل وانتهى،، وأنا قلت الترند كسر ولم أقل تأكد الكسر،، وأنا أعلم بأنه لم يتأكد ،، ولذلك قلت "ربما" 
ننتظر إغلاق اليوم ونرى   :Eh S(7):

----------


## lionofegypt2020

طيب بالنسبة للكيبل ايه الوضع يا شباب

----------


## yasser35

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  بأذن الله اسبوع موفق للجميع  سأبداء بالاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعه  7967  نراقب الافتتاح سأضع احتملات الصعود والنزول  والله اعلم  اذافتح و صعد نراقب النقطة 8040 + - تقريبا متوقع منها نزول  اذا ارتد منها ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول مع النزول  الهدف بأذن الله 7850  اذا فتح على نزول نراقب النقطة 7850 + - تقريبا متوقع منها ارتداد  لو ارتد منها ندخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد وتقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول مع الصعود  الهدف القناعة وحتى يتاكد الصعود سأضع اهدافه  والله الموفق  والله اعلم كسر 7925 متوقع النزول مالم يكسرها متوقع الصعود

  

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  76.51  نراقب الافتتاح والله اعلم متوقع صعود مابين 77.30 لل 77.50 ومنها ارتداد نزول  مالم يكسر 76.10  لو فتح وصعد نراقب النقاط المذكورة لو ارتد منها نزول ندخل بيع  والستوب نقطة الارتداد ومع النزول تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الهدف بأذن الله 75.50  وله هدف ثاني غير مؤاكد 74.50  المهم لو نزل لل 74.50 منها يتم الشراء   والله الموفق

  

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي   134.26  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  نراقب الافتتاح مالم يخترق 134.86 والله اعلم نازل لل 133.10  لو نزل لل 133.10 + - تقريبا متوقع ارتداد منها  لو ارتد منها ندخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول مع الصعود  اهداف الصعود بأذن الله  134/ 135/137/ 138.50  لو فتح على صعود واخترق 134.86 واخترق 135.70  اهداف الصعود بأذن الله 137 /138.50  والله الموفق  وضعت لكم الاحتمالات ان كان صاعد او نازل

 -------------------------------------------------------------  السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته  الحمد على السلامة ابو مروان - عودة ميمونة  :18:   :18:   اسبوع موفق للجميع ان شاء الله  شكله السوق نار  :013:   :013:

----------


## aBoRaMa

الكيبل،، كسر الضلع السفلي للمثلث (اللون الوردي) يوم الحميس الماضي
وتأكد بإغلاقه يوم الجمعة تحت الترند  
ودخلت أنا بيع مع افتتاح الأحد عصراً بتوقيت امريكا
وعقودي ثلاث أنواع 
النوع الاول هدفها عند 32% فيبو
النوع الثاني هدفها عند بداية آخر موجة عند 1.5800
النوع الثالث هدفه مفتوح 
شوف الشارت

----------


## diefallh

اليوم مذبحة لليورو والجنية  نمت وقمت وجدت الاسعار فرقت حوالى100نقطة الحمد للة

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم جميعا

----------


## العاشق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته حمد لله على السلامة ابو مروان بانتظار ابداعاتك اخوي

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته حمد لله على السلامة ابو مروان بانتظار ابداعاتك اخوي

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك

----------


## MR_ADEL

> السلام عليكم جميعا

  
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ... ابو مروان...كيف حالك... يارب بخير دائما

----------


## yasser35

> السلام عليكم جميعا

  

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته حمد لله على السلامة ابو مروان بانتظار ابداعاتك اخوي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الله يسامحكم سايبيني بالمضاقة لحالي :CEDP Stealer Animation30:   :CEDP Stealer Animation30:

----------


## yasser35

ابو مروان شو رأيك بالكيبل الله يسهلك كل امورك يا رب

----------


## العاشق

:Eh S(7):  

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الله يسامحكم سايبيني بالمضاقة لحالي

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته كلو ولا زعلك اخي الكريم :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

لحضات ساتكلم عن الكيبل والمجنون وبالشارت

----------


## العاشق

في الانتظار اخي ابو مروان وفقك الله

----------


## yasser35

> لحضات ساتكلم عن الكيبل والمجنون وبالشارت

 في انتظارك يا ملك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون على المدى المتوسط والبعيد  سأضع شارت للموجه العامه   متوقع النزول تصحيحي اما لل 50% او 61%  ومنها الانطلاق للهدف بأذن الله 167 ومحتمل اكثر   مراقبته والدخول به مع الصبر عليه  اتمنى الاستفادة منه للجميع

----------


## yasser35

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون على المدى المتوسط والبعيد  سأضع شارت للموجه العامه   متوقع النزول تصحيحي اما لل 50% او 61%  ومنها الانطلاق للهدف بأذن الله 167 ومحتمل اكثر   مراقبته والدخول به مع الصبر عليه  اتمنى الاستفادة منه للجميع

 بارك الله فيك 
وإجر التيبل - قصدي الكيبل - ويش رايك فيه

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  هدف الموجه العامه 1.7100 والمفروض نكون انتهينا منها من مده  وبأذن الله سنذهب للهدف مالم يكسر 1.5800   ولاكن تاثير البترول على الدولار هو من اخر هدف الموجه  والدولار هو سيد الموقف وغالبا عكس البترول  المهم مراقبته والاستفاده منه  ها انا وضحت لكم المجنون والكيبل ارجو الاستفاده منهم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  هدف الموجه العامه 1.7100 والمفروض نكون انتهينا منها من مده  وبأذن الله سنذهب للهدف مالم يكسر 1.5800   ولاكن تاثير البترول على الدولار هو من اخر هدف الموجه  والدولار هو سيد الموقف وغالبا عكس البترول  المهم مراقبته والاستفاده منه  ها انا وضحت لكم المجنون والكيبل ارجو الاستفاده منهم  والله الموفق

 والله اعلم   المهم مراقبة الكيبل عند 1.6270 لل1.6300  اما يرتد منها نزول او يواصل صعود   وسأرقبه معكم اذا متواجد على الجهاز   اذا ارتد منها محتمل وواصل نزول محتمل ينزل لل 1.6050  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين   انا امس توقعت ارتداد له من 133 هو فعلا ارتد منها تقريبا   لم يواصل ارتداده ورجع وكسر نقطة الارتداد  الان السعر الحالي 132  متوقع والله اعلم نزول لل 129   المهم ماقصدت به هو الابتعاد عن الشراء بالوقت الحالي   واذا تاكد الشراء سابلغ عنه بأذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## yasser35

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  هدف الموجه العامه 1.7100 والمفروض نكون انتهينا منها من مده  وبأذن الله سنذهب للهدف مالم يكسر 1.5800   ولاكن تاثير البترول على الدولار هو من اخر هدف الموجه  والدولار هو سيد الموقف وغالبا عكس البترول  المهم مراقبته والاستفاده منه  ها انا وضحت لكم المجنون والكيبل ارجو الاستفاده منهم  والله الموفق

  

> والله اعلم   المهم مراقبة الكيبل عند 1.6270 لل1.6300  اما يرتد منها نزول او يواصل صعود   وسأرقبه معكم اذا متواجد على الجهاز   اذا ارتد منها محتمل وواصل نزول محتمل ينزل لل 1.6050  والله الموفق

  

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين   انا امس توقعت ارتداد له من 133 هو فعلا ارتد منها تقريبا   لم يواصل ارتداده ورجع وكسر نقطة الارتداد  الان السعر الحالي 132  متوقع والله اعلم نزول لل 129   المهم ماقصدت به هو الابتعاد عن الشراء بالوقت الحالي   واذا تاكد الشراء سابلغ عنه بأذن الله  والله الموفق

  بارك الله فيك اخي الجميل 
بس سؤال من اخوك
النقطة 6230 - 6240 
ما بتشكل مقاومة لانه عامل قاعين تحولتا الى مقاومة ( على شارت الساعة )
مش ممكن مراقبته عند هذه المنطقة
- طبعا لا يفتى ومالك في المدينة  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك اخي الجميل   بس سؤال من اخوك النقطة 6230 - 6240  ما بتشكل مقاومة لانه عامل قاعين تحولتا الى مقاومة ( على شارت الساعة ) مش ممكن مراقبته عند هذه المنطقة - طبعا لا يفتى ومالك في المدينة

  
اخي احتمال توقعك ولاكن انا ارى نقطة 1.6270 هي مهمه 
اما الانطلاق للاعلى او ارتداد منها نزول والله اعلم 
النقطة 1.6270 نقطة تصحيحيه  
والله الموفق

----------


## silverhawk145

تحليل اكثر من رائع :Good:  :Good:  :Good: 
والله شكلك فايق انهاردة ياابومروان
انا متابع معك وان شااااااااء الله خييير

----------


## abo saqer

الله يجزيك الخير اخونا او مروان 
والله افتقدناك خليك معنا يارجل منور طريقنا في السوق

----------


## diefallh

السلامعليكم كيف احوالكم
مابعين معك اخينا جميل عموما الكيبل صار لة ساعة واقف عنج6222 نصبرعلية حتى يصل270 صح لكلام استاذنا تقبل تحيلتى واشترين يورو ين واللة الموفق

----------


## diefallh

الحمد لله ماشيين ع توصيات الامس استاذ جميل ما فيش نظرة على يورو دولار عمال يطلع حبة حبة راى استاذنا تقبل  تحيا تى

----------


## aljameel

> تحليل اكثر من رائع والله شكلك فايق انهاردة ياابومروان انا متابع معك وان شااااااااء الله خييير

 بوجودكم اخي

----------


## aljameel

> الله يجزيك الخير اخونا او مروان 
> والله افتقدناك خليك معنا يارجل منور طريقنا في السوق

 معكم بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله ماشيين ع توصيات الامس استاذ جميل ما فيش نظرة على يورو دولار عمال يطلع حبة حبة راى استاذنا تقبل تحيا تى

 واليورو دولار والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.3745  فهدفه بأذن الله 1.4650 لل 1.4700  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلامعليكم كيف احوالكم
> مابعين معك اخينا جميل عموما الكيبل صار لة ساعة واقف عنج6222 نصبرعلية حتى يصل270 صح لكلام استاذنا تقبل تحيلتى واشترين يورو ين واللة الموفق

 اخي مافهمت عليك بالنسبة لليورو ين 
هل انت مشتري 
المهم ان كنت داخل شراء فأنتبه ضع استوبك اللو اليوم  
او مايناسبك  
لاني شايف هدف تحت 129 هل يذهب له الله اعلم

----------


## za3eem

اخي العزيز اليورو في حال اغلق اليوم فوق 1.3910 سوف يكون اتجاهه لل 1.4560
في حال نزل تحت مستوى 1.3910 سوف يتجه الى 1.3830 ومن ثم الى 1.3781

----------


## yasser35

> اخي احتمال توقعك ولاكن انا ارى نقطة 1.6270 هي مهمه 
> اما الانطلاق للاعلى او ارتداد منها نزول والله اعلم 
> النقطة 1.6270 نقطة تصحيحيه  
> والله الموفق

  

> واليورو دولار والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.3745  فهدفه بأذن الله 1.4650 لل 1.4700  والله الموفق

  

> اخي العزيز اليورو في حال اغلق اليوم فوق 1.3910 سوف يكون اتجاهه لل 1.4560
> في حال نزل تحت مستوى 1.3910 سوف يتجه الى 1.3830 ومن ثم الى 1.3781

 
الله يبارك فيك
هذا هو التوضيح والا بلاش
عالعموم شايف جميع العملات والتفط والداو  في منطقة ملابس الاطفال المحير
والا انا غلطان يا اخوان -  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

> اخي العزيز اليورو في حال اغلق اليوم فوق 1.3910 سوف يكون اتجاهه لل 1.4560
> في حال نزل تحت مستوى 1.3910 سوف يتجه الى 1.3830 ومن ثم الى 1.3781

 قراءة جيدة بارك الله فيك 
كل شي محتمل

----------


## aljameel

> الله يبارك فيك
> هذا هو التوضيح والا بلاش
> عالعموم شايف جميع العملات والتفط والداو في منطقة ملابس الاطفال المحير
> والا انا غلطان يا اخوان -

 كلامك صحيح فعلا  
البترول بالذات غير مستقر وله تأثير على الكل

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  الكيبل سأضع مناطق التصحيح  اما يرتد منها او يواصل صعود  1.6270 تمثل 38%  1.6320 تمثل 50%  1.6375 تمثل 61%  اذا سلمنا منها فابشرو بمواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  راقبو النقاط المذكورة   والله الموفق

----------


## yasser35

> كلامك صحيح فعلا  
> البترول بالذات غير مستقر وله تأثير على الكل

  

> والله اعلم  الكيبل سأضع مناطق التصحيح  اما يرتد منها او يواصل صعود  1.6270 تمثل 38%  1.6320 تمثل 50%  1.6375 تمثل 61%  اذا سلمنا منها فابشرو بمواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  راقبو النقاط المذكورة   والله الموفق

   على الله الاتكال 
ولا يهمك يا زعيم 
 منها واليها سائرون  :Drive1:

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> والله اعلم   المهم مراقبة الكيبل عند 1.6270 لل1.6300  اما يرتد منها نزول او يواصل صعود   وسأرقبه معكم اذا متواجد على الجهاز   اذا ارتد منها محتمل وواصل نزول محتمل ينزل لل 1.6050  والله الموفق

 الان يتم المراقبة يا غالى

----------


## diefallh

انا شارى من132.20وعامل23+ لحد الان حضرتك قلت حيوصل 133.10وبعدين يرتد وشكرا للتوضيح

----------


## aljameel

> انا شارى من132.20وعامل23+ لحد الان حضرتك قلت حيوصل 133.10وبعدين يرتد وشكرا للتوضيح

 هذه توصية امس 133.10 
وليس اليوم انا قلت متوقع ينزل لل133.10 ويرتد منها 
انتبه الله يستر عليك

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة

----------


## yasser35

حاسس انه خلص بنزين في الطلوع
وايضا اعتقد انه ما عندو بريك - شو رايكم

----------


## diefallh

عموما عملنا اللازم وقدمت الستوب للمحافظة ع المكسب الف شك استاذى الكرييم

----------


## aljameel

> حاسس انه خلص بنزين في الطلوع  وايضا اعتقد انه ما عندو بريك - شو رايكم

 والله اعلم ماخلص بنزين

----------


## yasser35

> والله اعلم ماخلص بنزين

   :Doh:   :Doh:   :Doh:   :Doh:

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  هدف الموجه العامه 1.7100 والمفروض نكون انتهينا منها من مده  وبأذن الله سنذهب للهدف مالم يكسر 1.5800   ولاكن تاثير البترول على الدولار هو من اخر هدف الموجه  والدولار هو سيد الموقف وغالبا عكس البترول  المهم مراقبته والاستفاده منه  ها انا وضحت لكم المجنون والكيبل ارجو الاستفاده منهم  والله الموفق

   

> والله اعلم   المهم مراقبة الكيبل عند 1.6270 لل1.6300  اما يرتد منها نزول او يواصل صعود   وسأرقبه معكم اذا متواجد على الجهاز   اذا ارتد منها محتمل وواصل نزول محتمل ينزل لل 1.6050  والله الموفق

   

> والله اعلم  الكيبل سأضع مناطق التصحيح  اما يرتد منها او يواصل صعود  1.6270 تمثل 38%  1.6320 تمثل 50%  1.6375 تمثل 61%  اذا سلمنا منها فابشرو بمواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  راقبو النقاط المذكورة    والله الموفق

   هاهو الكيبل يصل 1.6270  اما ارتداد منها او من احد النقاط المذكورة  مراقبته والاستفادة منه  اي ارتداد من احد النقاط المذكورة ومواصلة نزول   سيذهب بهوالله اعلم مابين 1.6050 لل 1.6000  اما اذا واصل صعود بأذن الله بندخل بموجه صاعدة والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## yasser35

> هاهو الكيبل يصل 1.6270  اما ارتداد منها او من احد النقاط المذكورة  مراقبته والاستفادة منه  اي ارتداد من احد النقاط المذكورة ومواصلة نزول   سيذهب بهوالله اعلم مابين 1.6050 لل 1.6000  اما اذا واصل صعود بأذن الله بندخل بموجه صاعدة والله اعلم  والله الموفق

 
دعواتكم يا شباب - قرب البنزين عندي يخلص

----------


## yasser35

> اخ جميل الشكر لك موصول على كل هذا الجهد
> صدقني لم انتبه لتوصياتك الا مؤخرا بعد ان كنت اتوقف فقط عند موضوع واحد بالمنتدى
> لكن عندما بدأت اسأل عن افضل التوصيات كان اسمك دائما في المقدمة فبدأت اتابعها 
> ارجو ان لا تحرمنا من هذا المجهود خصوصا اني في البداية معك 
> تحياتي

  

> طبعا اخي الجميل في ناس كثير تتابع معاك لكن بصمت وانا واحد من الناس اللي بتابعك 
> لكن ماحبش اعلق واتكلم كثير لانه بتروح التوصيات على غيري ويقعد حصلان وين هي التوصية وين كاتبها صاحب الموضوع وتروح التوصية في كمية الصفحات الكثيرة
> لذالك حبيت اقول لك للامانة انا ما ادخل صفقة الا بناءا على توصيتك مع ذالك ما احبش اكتب عشان اخواننا يجوا ويلقوا توصيتك 
> وانت بتلاحظ انه موضوعك اكثر موضوع واضحه فيه التوصية وما يقعدش الواحد يتبهذل عشان يلقاها
> في الاخير لا اقول لك الا الله يرزقك من واسع ابوبه على خدمتك اخوانك واللي انا واحد منهم حتى لو بتروح بنقعد ندعي لك

  

> وانا أتابع معكم رزقنا الله وإياكم

  

> طيب يا جميل،،، مش ممكن يكونوا الناس مشغولين وما احد دخل السوق اليوم (مثلي انا مثلاً)؟ 
> طيب انا افكر اخذ اجازة الشهرين الجايين،، وممكن فيه مثلي ناس يفكروا في الاجازة 
> طيب ناخذ اجازة ونزعلك بغيابنا؟ او نتواصل معام في المنتدى وتروح علينا الصيفية؟

  

> معاك يا باشا..نايمين بس و الله...خلاص بلاش نوم...متزعلش 
> انا لسه صاحي و دخلت يورو دولار معاك...اضع الستوب كام....السعر الحالي 4109

  

> منتدى المتداول العربى عامة عدد المتابعين بدون مشاركه اعتقد انه اكثر من المشاركين واعتقد السبب ان عدد المبتدئين اكتر بكتير من الخبراء زى حضرتك و ناس كتير هنا على المنتدى ... صدقنى فيه كتير بيشاهدو بس مش شرط يكتبو و انا لغايه فتره قريبه كنت من الناس دى و السبب ان المبتدئ مابيكنش عنده حاجه يضيفها 
> استفسار على السريع انا فتحت بيع كيبل من 6645 ايه رأيك
> وعلى فكره اول امر احطه على الحساب الحقيقى من 5 شهور بعد ما كنت قربت اخسره وراجع تانى ربنا يستر

  

> اخي جميل انا متابع لتويصياتك الجميله والحمد لله استفدت منها كثيراكثيرا
> ارجو من الله الا نفتقدك وان يجعل ذالك في ميزان حسناتك

  

> معاك يا معلم
> انا من المتابعين بصمت شديد
> ابشر بالسهر

  

> الكثير يتابع توصياتك ويستفيد منها .. سواء كان من المتداولين الجدد أو القداماء 
> ولكن أعتقد بأن التدخل وكثرة الأسئلة تفسدعلى الكثير المتابعة بشكل جيد ،،،  
> خصوصاً بأن توصياتك واضحة في الدخول والخروج ... 
> ولك مني أجمل التحيات ... آمل منكم المتابعة ... ولك الدعاء والأجر

  

> باركولي يا شباب...اول مره الاحظ ان المخالفه اتشالت....اصبحت بدون اي سابقه الأن...كما ولدتني امي.... 
> اللهم احشرنا كما ولدتنا امهاتنا....يا رب...كما تحب و ترضي. 
> تحياتي للحبيب أبو مروان....ازاي تفتكر ان احنا مش عايزين نشارك معاك...ده شرف لينا(لي على الأقل) التحدث و المشاركه مع شخص مثلك...يحبه الناس...فأبشر باذن الله بحب الحبيب الرحمن لك...ولنا اجمعين يا رب.

  

> السلام عليكم اخى جميل
> بعد التحيه
> اولا انا بشكرك على مجهودك الرائع  وجزاك الله خيرا عليه 
> وانا من تلاميذك اعتبرنى تلميذ ولكن اتابع بصمت لااحب انا اضيع الفرص على اخوانى  بالمشاركات
> وكل توصياتك اتابعها واقوم بتحليل اساباب دخولك وخروجك للتعلم من استاذ كبير مثلك   
> ارجوا قبول تحياتى 
> والناس هنا متابعك ولكن قد تكون بصمت اخى 
> اخوك الشريف

  

> السلام عليكم استاذ جميل يعلم كم استفدت بتوصياتك القيمة ثم حضرتك بتضع التوصية كاملة ومتكاملة بمعنى ان حضرتك بتذهب بالسعر فى اتجاهين يعنى كل الاحتمالات متفسرة مع التوضيع بهدف رقم1 هدف 2 وهدف3 فى حالة الصعود او الهبوط مش شايف ان هذا منتهى العبقرية والدقة حرام عليك تحرمنا من هذا الابداع 
> وبعدين يا عمنا معاك تلاميذ مؤدبين مش عاملين دوشة زعلان لية خلاص اوعدك نعملك دوشة من هنا  ورايح
> تقبل تحياتى ومحبتى غفر اللة لك ولوالديك وادام عليك حسن البصيرة والرزق الواسع

  

> الحين انت يا ابو مروان زعلت من غياب الشباب نصف يوم 
> طيب وش نقول لما غبت انت اسبوع كامل  
> ارتك عنك التغلي،، انت تدري انك من اعمدة المنتدى

  

> نحن فى انتظاااااااارك اخى الجميل

  

> اخى جميل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> والله الذى لا اله الا هو ان ما تفعله من اجل اخوانك شئ كبير جدا لا توافيه كلمة شكر من احدنا ولكن نسال الله ان يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسانتك ونحن المتابعين لك فى صمت اكثر بكثير ممن يتواجدون معك فارجوا ان لا  تحرمنا من توصياتك ولا تحرم نفسك من الاجر من رب العباد

  

> اخي واستاذي جميل حفظه الله  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  والله يا اخي انني احبك وانني ادعو لك بظهر الغيب  وان فضلك علي بعد الله كبير  انت استاذ واستاذ كبيروالله  انا لجميع الاخوه متابع بدقه شديده والله لم اجد ادق من توصياتك  واتمني من جميع الاخوه متابعة جميع توصيات الاخوه ومتابعة توصيات  اخونا الجميل اجزم انهم جميعا سيجدون الفارق والفارق الكبير  ارجوك اخي واستاذي ان لايطول غيابك عنا   والله اني لك من المحبين   اخوك حاتم

  

> الله لايجرحك بغالي ويجبر بخاطرك رب العالمين يوم العرض

  

> اهلا اخي الجميل 
> انا احد الاشخاص الذي كنت اتابع بصمت 
> اهلا وسهلا بعودتك

  

> قلبك كبير ياالعزيز مهنش عليك ترك اخوانك ادام الله عليك الصحةوالعافية
> مساءك كلة خيرات ان شاء الله تقبل تحياتى

  

> السلام عليكم اخي ابو مروان .... والله ياخي فرحت كثير برجعتك لنا ... واسفين ان كان زعلانك .... للمتابعه

  

> الله الشاهد معك عمري ماخسرت         واللي جمعته معك ضيعته مع غيرك           والله كبير يابو مروان الله يحفظك لعين ترجيك

  

> وحشتنا توصياتك على باقي الازواج ب300 و 400 نقطة ...عموما بنتظرك اليوم الفجر زى زمان بتوصيات من العيار الثقيل...

  

> الله يرضي عليك يا ابو مروان...دعوه من القلب..بلاش زعل تاني...

  

> محلل،، وفيلسوف بعد،، ياعيني 
> مرحباً بعودتك

 وين راحت الشباب
لاه لاه لاه
يا حيف علينا  :No3:   :No3:   :No3:

----------


## alshreef2005

بالتوفيق واسيوع باذن الله خير على الجميع

----------


## aljameel

معلومة قابلة للصواب والخطى  الداو لو اغلق اليوم تحت 8200  اعرفو كله نازل بترول وذهب وكيبل ويورو ومجنون  ان اغلق فوقه نتأمل الصعود  الداو الان 8300  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون على المدى المتوسط والبعيد  سأضع شارت للموجه العامه   متوقع النزول تصحيحي اما لل 50% او 61%  ومنها الانطلاق للهدف بأذن الله 167 ومحتمل اكثر   مراقبته والدخول به مع الصبر عليه   اتمنى الاستفادة منه للجميع

     نقاط تصحيح المجنون والله اعلم  اما الارتداد من احدها او مواصلة الصعود  155.70  156.55  157.40  والله الموفق

----------


## yasser35

انا دائما اقول 
الداو - كبيرهم الذي علمهم السحر - بلا تشبيه
الداو يقود الدولار
والدولار يقود كل العملات بما فيها الكيبل - واي انحراف هو هروب اطفال لا غير
واما البترول فهو لا يتبع اي عملة - هو يتبع فقط القرارات السياسية
فبغض النظر عن سعر الدولار او غيره فان اي قرار سياسي من الدول الكبرى وخاصة امريكا - او اي تهديد او اضطراب في الوضع الداخلي للدول المصدرة للنفط ترى البترول طار في العلالي واي تطمينات تلاقيه في الهاوية 
وفي الايام العادية يساير العملات 
- يعني معهم معهم عليهم عليهم
رأيي يحتمل الصواب او الخطأ

----------


## aljameel

> انا دائما اقول   الداو - كبيرهم الذي علمهم السحر - بلا تشبيه الداو يقود الدولار والدولار يقود كل العملات بما فيها الكيبل - واي انحراف هو هروب اطفال لا غير واما البترول فهو لا يتبع اي عملة - هو يتبع فقط القرارات السياسية فبغض النظر عن سعر الدولار او غيره فان اي قرار سياسي من الدول الكبرى وخاصة امريكا - او اي تهديد او اضطراب في الوضع الداخلي للدول المصدرة للنفط ترى البترول طار في العلالي واي تطمينات تلاقيه في الهاوية  وفي الايام العادية يساير العملات  - يعني معهم معهم عليهم عليهم رأيي يحتمل الصواب او الخطأ

 خطير ياعم

----------


## hatem9

اخي الحبيب ابو مروان وجميع اخوتي في المتابعه    السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته     حبيبي ابو مروان اشوفك مو مطمّن لليورو ين عندي عقد      شراء من مستوى 13460      رايك اخي اتخلّص منه عند نقطه معينه واستبدله باليورو دولار       تحياتي استاذي الحبيب

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الحبيب ابو مروان وجميع اخوتي في المتابعه  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  حبيبي ابو مروان اشوفك مو مطمّن لليورو ين عندي عقد  شراء من مستوى 13460   رايك اخي اتخلّص منه عند نقطه معينه واستبدله باليورو دولار  تحياتي استاذي الحبيب

 راقبه عند 133.50 + - تقريبا لو واصل صعود  والله اعلم اما يواصل صعود او يرتد للنزول  بأمانه انا خائف منه لاني شايف هدف تحت 129  هل يذهب له الله اعلم

----------


## yasser35

> خطير ياعم

   :013:   :013:   :013:   :013:   :013:   :013:   :013:   :013:   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## yasser35

يا اخوان   ليش بحس انو مشاركتي لما بضعها ... يعني   ... زي ما تقول بتتحول لنقطة مقاومة شرسة لباقي المشاركات ... زي ما تقول كيف لما تشتري بتتحول نقطة الشراء الى نقطة مقاومة عصية حتى على الداو  او اذا بعت بتتحول نقطة البيع الى منقطة دعم - ولا دعم الاسطول الحربي
مجرد احساس ... :Cry Smile:

----------


## rare43

الداو اغلق على 8,324.87 .... هل الشراء من الاسعار الحاليه هو الحل

----------


## aBoRaMa

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين   انا امس توقعت ارتداد له من 133 هو فعلا ارتد منها تقريبا   لم يواصل ارتداده ورجع وكسر نقطة الارتداد  الان السعر الحالي 132  متوقع والله اعلم نزول لل 129   المهم ماقصدت به هو الابتعاد عن الشراء بالوقت الحالي   واذا تاكد الشراء سابلغ عنه بأذن الله   والله الموفق

  
يا مساء الورد والجو الرايق :Big Grin:  
أخيراً عاد الغضنفر إلى عرينه 
،،،، 
تدري عاد أكثر حاجة عاجبتني اليوم، دبعاً بعد عودتك،، هي إني فهمت كلامك صح،، ولله الحمد،، رغم أن أحد الإخوة عارضني 
،،،  
بس وش رايك فيني،، حلبت الكيبل حلب ولله الحمد :18:

----------


## yasser35

استأذنكم يا كبار
بدي اروح انام - القاكم صباحا ان شاء الله المولى القدير
تصبحون على خير

----------


## diefallh

اخى ياسر لية اكلام الغريب اللى حضرتك كاتبة ما لة اى لازمة كلنا اخوان والمصلحة واحدة واحنا ما نعرف بعض لكن بنحب بعض فى الاسلام والعروبة وبنتمنى الخيرلبعض غيبا دون ان نقابل بعض وكفاية صورة الامور اللى حضرتك حاطط صورتة ربنا يخلى وتصبح على الف الف خير

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم

----------


## aBoRaMa

> اخى ياسر لية اكلام الغريب اللى حضرتك كاتبة ما لة اى لازمة كلنا اخوان والمصلحة واحدة واحنا ما نعرف بعض لكن بنحب بعض فى الاسلام والعروبة وبنتمنى الخيرلبعض غيبا دون ان نقابل بعض وكفاية صورة الامور اللى حضرتك حاطط صورتة ربنا يخلى وتصبح على الف الف خير

  
روق وهدأ أعصابك ياضيف الله :Eh S(7): ،، هوبس قصده يحفزنا شوية على المشاركة :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> يا مساء الورد والجو الرايق 
> أخيراً عاد الغضنفر إلى عرينه 
> ،،،، 
> تدري عاد أكثر حاجة عاجبتني اليوم، دبعاً بعد عودتك،، هي إني فهمت كلامك صح،، ولله الحمد،، رغم أن أحد الإخوة عارضني 
> ،،،  
> بس وش رايك فيني،، حلبت الكيبل حلب ولله الحمد

 هلا ابوراما

----------


## aljameel

> يا اخوان   ليش بحس انو مشاركتي لما بضعها ... يعني ... زي ما تقول بتتحول لنقطة مقاومة شرسة لباقي المشاركات ... زي ما تقول كيف لما تشتري بتتحول نقطة الشراء الى نقطة مقاومة عصية حتى على الداو او اذا بعت بتتحول نقطة البيع الى منقطة دعم - ولا دعم الاسطول الحربي مجرد احساس ...

 ياعم أنت الخير والبركة

----------


## aljameel

> اخى ياسر لية اكلام الغريب اللى حضرتك كاتبة ما لة اى لازمة كلنا اخوان والمصلحة واحدة واحنا ما نعرف بعض لكن بنحب بعض فى الاسلام والعروبة وبنتمنى الخيرلبعض غيبا دون ان نقابل بعض وكفاية صورة الامور اللى حضرتك حاطط صورتة ربنا يخلى وتصبح على الف الف خير

  
القصد تحفيز المشاركة مثل ماقال اخينا ابوراما

----------


## MR_ADEL

> السلام عليكم

 وعليكم السلام ورجمة الله وبركاته,,,, اهلا بيك اخى ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

راقبو المجنون متوقع ينزل لل 154.60 تقريبا ويرتد منها صعود بمايقارب 100 نقطة  ومحتمل اكثر  المهم لو واصل نزول تحت 154.60 الانتظار  والله الموفق

----------


## Emaam3

معاك فى المجنون  بس كيف نقدر نقول انه ارتد او انه واصل هبوطه ؟
لان بالامس انا اخذت مقلب فى اليورو-ين  بس الحمدلله فى الاخر طلعت منه بربح

----------


## aljameel

> معاك فى المجنون بس كيف نقدر نقول انه ارتد او انه واصل هبوطه ؟
> لان بالامس انا اخذت مقلب فى اليورو-ين بس الحمدلله فى الاخر طلعت منه بربح

 الحمد لله انك طلعت بربح 
راقب عند 154.60 وضع ستوب من 20 لل 30 نقطة تحته 
وأنت وحظك

----------


## Emaam3

اوكى  وهل تعتقد ان اليورو ين سيكون معه فى الارتداد

----------


## aljameel

> اوكى وهل تعتقد ان اليورو ين سيكون معه فى الارتداد

 اليورو ين اذا ارتد المجنون اتوقع ارتداد له  وهذه توصية للجميع  مجرد يلمس 132 بيع والستوب الهاي اليوم  والاهداف بأذن الله  131  130  129  والله الموفق

----------


## MR_ADEL

ابو مروان ممكن نظرتك للدولار- ين... انا اشوف هذا الزوج هادئ وحركته ما بيكون فيها مخاطرة كبيرة....

----------


## غشمشم

نبيع اليورو من السعر الحالي 132.88....?

----------


## aljameel

> نبيع اليورو من السعر الحالي 132.88....?

 اخي فيها مخاطره 
فوات ربح ولاخسارة

----------


## غشمشم

الحياة كلها مخاطر بس وش توصي عليه الحين....؟

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان ممكن نظرتك للدولار- ين... انا اشوف هذا الزوج هادئ وحركته ما بيكون فيها مخاطرة كبيرة....

 والله اعلم اذا عنده نيت صعود فتكون لل 95.60 تقريبا منها اما يرتد او يواصل صعود 
وممكن بيعه مع وضع ستوب الهاي اليوم 95.40 او 95.70 
وهدف بأذن الله 94.40 
كهدف مايسوى المخاطره والخيار لك 
مالم يكسر 93.80 فهو بموجه صاعده اهدافها فوق 100 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الحياة كلها مخاطر بس وش توصي عليه الحين....؟

 انتظر افضل

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو المجنون متوقع ينزل لل 154.60 تقريبا ويرتد منها صعود بمايقارب 100 نقطة  ومحتمل اكثر  المهم لو واصل نزول تحت 154.60 الانتظار   والله الموفق

   هاهو نزل 154.65 وارتد منها   أن شاء الله يواصل صعود لاني دخلت فيه

----------


## MR_ADEL

> والله اعلم اذا عنده نيت صعود فتكون لل 95.60 تقريبا منها اما يرتد او يواصل صعود 
> وممكن بيعه مع وضع ستوب الهاي اليوم 95.40 او 95.70 
> وهدف بأذن الله 94.40 
> كهدف مايسوى المخاطره والخيار لك 
> مالم يكسر 93.80 فهو بموجه صاعده اهدافها فوق 100 والله اعلم 
> والله الموفق

   شكرا جزيلا أخي ابو مروان.... :Asvc:

----------


## Emaam3

وانا دخلت معاك على المجنون  وكمان فكيت هيدج على اليورو-ين   بالتوفيق

----------


## aljameel

مبروووووووووووووووك المجنون 
ولد فلته بس مشكلته ماعنده الا معرف واحد

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو المجنون متوقع ينزل لل 154.60 تقريبا ويرتد منها صعود بمايقارب 100 نقطة  ومحتمل اكثر  المهم لو واصل نزول تحت 154.60 الانتظار   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الحمد لله وصل تقريبا لنقطة المذكورة وارتد منها  مبرووووووووووووك للجميع  نحن هدفنا مائة نقطة بأذن الله نصل لها  المهم مراقبته عند النقطة 155.70 + - تقريبا   اما يواصل صعود او يرتد منها نزول  لو ارتد منها ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد  لو واصل نزول والله اعلم عنده هدف بأذن الله 152  ولو واصل صعود فنحن معه   والله الموفق

----------


## Emaam3

اعتقد انه ارتد للاسفل

----------


## aljameel

> اعتقد انه ارتد للاسفل

 اخي المتوقع والله اعلم مالم يكسر 154.62 
155.60 لل 155.70 
اما يواصل صعود او ارتداد

----------


## aBoRaMa

مبروك عليكم 
انا مادخلت معكم لاني بصراحة تعبان ومافيني حيل للتداول

----------


## aljameel

اطلع يالمجنون وريحني ابي انام 
لا انت الي كاسر ولا صاعد للهدف 
بأذن الله للهدف

----------


## Emaam3

واضح ان عنده مشكلة فى تخطى هاى اليوم

----------


## aljameel

> واضح ان عنده مشكلة فى تخطى هاى اليوم

 لا مافي مشكله من هاي اليوم 
بأذن الله للهدف 
ومنها نراقبه اما يواصل صغود او يرتد للنزول 
بجميع الاخوال لن يفلت منا بأذن الله

----------


## yasser35

> اخى ياسر لية اكلام الغريب اللى حضرتك كاتبة ما لة اى لازمة كلنا اخوان والمصلحة واحدة واحنا ما نعرف بعض لكن بنحب بعض فى الاسلام والعروبة وبنتمنى الخيرلبعض غيبا دون ان نقابل بعض وكفاية صورة الامور اللى حضرتك حاطط صورتة ربنا يخلى وتصبح على الف الف خير

  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يوم موفق باذن الله للجميع
من ارباح الى ارباح والمعطي رب العالمي
اخي ضيف الله حقك علي انا كنت بدي احفز الشباب شوي بس مو اكثر
بس وضعت المشاركة انتبهت انك موجود وقتها وحاولت اني اعدلها الا ان القطار كان قد فات
منك السموحة يا اخي ضيف الله ولجميع الاعضاء
اعتبروها -- زلة لسان غير   مقصودة
والله من وراء القصد

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان ...صباح الفل...
المجنون بيع ولا شرا الأن...انا تابعت الصفحات السابقه بس مش فاهم..؟

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الكيبل السعر الحالي 1.6204  اتوقع والله اعلم صعود  الستوب اللو اليوم 1.6146  الهدف بأذن الله 1.6370 لل 1.6360  منها مراقبته لو وصل للهدف اما يواصل صعود او هبوط  لو ارتد ونزل بيعه والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الكيبل السعر الحالي 1.6204  اتوقع والله اعلم صعود  الستوب اللو اليوم 1.6146  الهدف بأذن الله 1.6370 لل 1.6360  منها مراقبته لو وصل للهدف اما يواصل صعود او هبوط  لو ارتد ونزل بيعه والستوب نقطة الارتداد   والله الموفق

   أستاذنكم للصلاة   لو ضرب الستوب ممكن بيعه والهدف بأذن الله 1.6030  والله الموفق

----------


## hind86

> أستاذنكم للصلاة  لو ضرب الستوب ممكن بيعه والهدف بأذن الله 1.6030   والله الموفق

 ياجماعه انا جديده بسوق الفوركس  
فما هو الكيبل  
شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> ياجماعه انا جديده بسوق الفوركس  
> فما هو الكيبل  
> شكرا

 اهلا بك اختى الكريمة
العملة هى
الباوند دولار

----------


## hind86

> اهلا بك اختى الكريمة  العملة هى الباوند دولار

  
شكرا جزيلا 
وتوكلنا على الله بالدخول

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الكيبل السعر الحالي 1.6204  اتوقع والله اعلم صعود  الستوب اللو اليوم 1.6146  الهدف بأذن الله 1.6370 لل 1.6360  منها مراقبته لو وصل للهدف اما يواصل صعود او هبوط  لو ارتد ونزل بيعه والستوب نقطة الارتداد   والله الموفق

  
السعر الحالي 1.6175 
الرجاء اما اغلاقها الان او لو صعد اغلاق 
متوقع نزول والله اعلم

----------


## 2e2y2e2

مرحبا اخوى  متى ندهل بيع برايك ؟

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا اخوى متى ندهل بيع برايك ؟

 ممكن الان وضع ستوب مناسب لك اخي

----------


## hind86

> ممكن الان وضع ستوب مناسب لك اخي

  
نبيع اخوي ولاننطر

----------


## سـاحر

عفوا اخي جميل سوف ادخل شراء

----------


## aljameel

يااخوان انا الغيت صفقة شراء الكيبل لانه متوقع ضرب الستوب  والمجنون معطى هدف نزول 152  وبحكم العلاقه بينهم متوقع يسحب الكيبل نزول  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> عفوا اخي جميل سوف ادخل شراء

 نصيحة لاتدخل وانت حر

----------


## 2e2y2e2

دخلت بيع  بس يا ليت ااعرف الاستوب المناسب

----------


## aljameel

اخواني أمس ذكرت لكم الداو لايغلق تحت 8200  واليوم يجب الانتباه المهم لايغلق تحت 8200  اي اغلاق تحتها اعرف الكل نازل والله اعلم  اغلاق وليس كسر   والله الموفق

----------


## سـاحر

> نصيحة لاتدخل وانت حر

 دخلت شراء اخي جميل ما علش مانا معاك في البيع اليوم

----------


## ماف

السلام عليكم ياجميل عطني رايك ( بالشايب ) الدولار / ين شكله معاق مايقدر يتحرك هو رايح فوق والا محدر وشكراً

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  ياجميل عطني رايك ( بالشايب ) الدولار / ين شكله معاق مايقدر يتحرك هو رايح فوق والا محدر  وشكراً

  
والله اعلم مدحدر تحت لل 94.30

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  ياجميل عطني رايك ( بالشايب ) الدولار / ين شكله معاق مايقدر يتحرك هو رايح فوق والا محدر  وشكراً

   اذا رغبت في بيعه سعره الحالي 95.05  فضع الستوب 95.45  والهدف بأذن الله 94.30  والله الموفق

----------


## ماف

> اذا رغبت في بيعه سعره الحالي 95.05  فضع الستوب 95.45  والهدف بأذن الله 94.30   والله الموفق

 شكراً  :016:

----------


## diefallh

السلام عليكم يا  اخوان
اخى ياسر مفيش حاجة ارجو ان تكون باتم صحة واحسن حال
اكيد انا فهمت غلط تقبل تحياتى

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار   السعر الحالي  1.3975  والله اعلم متوقع نزول وللامانه لست متاكد 100%  ولاكن الهدف شجعني  من اراد يغامر بالبيع بعقد صغير فله الخيار  الهدف بأذن الله   1.3800 تقريبا  الستوب  1.4050  او ضع الستوب المناسب لك  واكرر للمغامر  والله الموفق

----------


## diefallh

اخى جميل كيف حالك شكلها اليوم كلها  هبوط المجنون رايحع152 والكيبل 1.6035 اية رايك نبيع الاثنين

----------


## aljameel

> اخى جميل كيف حالك شكلها اليوم كلها هبوط المجنون رايحع152 والكيبل 1.6035 اية رايك نبيع الاثنين

 توكل على الله  انا ذكرت اهدافهم  152  1.6030 لل 1.6000  والله الموفق

----------


## diefallh

اخى انا بايع من1.3960 وكسبانة والحمد لله

----------


## silverhawk145

أخى الجميل ما رايك بالكيبل

----------


## aljameel

> أخى الجميل ما رايك بالكيبل

 اتوقع نزول والله اعلم 
يدعم توقعي المجنون اعطى اشارة نزول لل 152 
فبحكم ارتباطهم ببعض اتوقع المجنون يسحب معه الكيبل لل 1.6030 لل 1.6000 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

المهم الكيبل لو نزل كما هو متوقع لل 1.6030 لل 1.6000  مراقبته متوقع ارتداد للصعود والله اعلم  ولو نزل تحت 1.6000 مراقبته اي ارتداد شراء  والصبر عليه متوقع والله اعلم نهاية النزول  وبأذن الله يكون نهايته  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  ولمن لم يدخل بالكيبل استغلال اي صعود ودخول بيع   والستوب ضع مايناسبك او الهاي اليوم  الاهداف بأذن الله 1.6030 لل 1.600  ولو واصل نزول خير وبركة  السعر الحالي  1.6147  والله الموفق

----------


## diefallh

اخى اليورو معصلج عند950 والكيبل عند6140 نصبر

----------


## aljameel

> اخى اليورو معصلج عند950 والكيبل عند6140 نصبر

 اصبر بأذن الله نازلين 
الصبر جميل ياجميل

----------


## aljameel

> اذا رغبت في بيعه سعره الحالي 95.05  فضع الستوب 95.45  والهدف بأذن الله 94.30   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   هاهو بينزل  الدولار ين نبهت عليه  وصعد لل 95.17  وبستوب صغير اتمنى انكم دخلتم فيه  بأذن الله للهدف  والله الموفق

----------


## diefallh

اليورو دولار جاب اخرة ولرايح131.80الان سعرة132.30وجايب 70نقطة الحمد  لله

----------


## diefallh

اهو انت الجميل و60جميل كمان تقبل تحياتى

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار جاب اخرة ولرايح131.80الان سعرة132.30وجايب 70نقطة الحمد لله

 تقصد اليورو ين  انا من أمس ذكرت اهدافه  131  130  129  والله اعلم محطته القادمه 131  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اهو انت الجميل و60جميل كمان تقبل تحياتى

  
وأنت اجمل

----------


## aljameel

المجنون من امس ذكرت انه متوقع صعوده لل 155.50 + - تقريبا  ومنها ارتداد وهدف النزول 152 بأذن الله  ومن بعدها ذكرت احتمال يصعد لل 155.60  المهم صعد 155.35  وارتد اتمنى انكم استفدتم منه  وهاهو الان عند النقطة 152.94  المهم لو واصل نزول تحت 152 خير وبركة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة  
ولنا لقاء بأذن الله

----------


## diefallh

صح كلامك يا استاذ كلة ماشى حسب الخطة اللى حضرتك راسمها الف شكر للاجابة والتعديل

----------


## aljameel

المجنون  فيه من يقول شراء وهذا مبالغ فيه وحرام المجازفة بأموال البشر  أنا من ذكرت  وأعوذ بالله من كلمت أنا انه احتمال يصحح عند 50% وهي تمثل تقريبا 152.80  او يصحح من 61% وهي تمثل تقريبا 150.50  ومن احدهم متوقع ارتداد صعود وهدف موجه عامه بأذن الله مايقارب 167  ولاكن في هدف موجه نازل لل 152 فمتوقع انه يذهب لها ومتوقع انه ينزل لل 150.50  كل شي جائز   لايتاكد الصعود الا بأختراق 155.70 وليس مؤكد 100%  ارجو الانتباه والله خوفا عليكم من المجازفه  والخيار لكم وانتم احرار انما للامانة انا باذكر ذلك  وهذا الشارت الذي انزلته يوم أمس

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم ولنا لقاء بالمساء أن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

راقبو اليورو متوقع نزول لل 131 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم

----------


## MR_ADEL

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...هلا بيك ابو مروان

----------


## hatem9

عليكم السلام ابو مروان 
          كيفك اخي الحبيب

----------


## hind86

> السلام عليكم

 وعليكم السلام

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم  لازلت اقول فرصة ولازالت والله اعلم  اليورو دولار بأذن الله لل 1.3800  الكيبل بأذن الله لل 1.600 ومتوقع اكثر  المجنون بأذن الله لل 152 ومتوقع اكثر احتمال لل150.50  اليورو ين بأذن الله لل 131 ومتوقع اكثر لل 129  الدولار ين بأذن الله لل 94.30   كل المجموعة انا وصيت عليها وبأذن الله لاهدافهم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...هلا بيك ابو مروان

  

> عليكم السلام ابو مروان 
> كيفك اخي الحبيب

  

> وعليكم السلام

 هلا بالجميع موفقين بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

الدولار كندي فرصة شراء والله اعلم 
من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل 
الهدف بأذن الله 
1.1750 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي  1.7630  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الشراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  هدفه بأذن الله   1.7770  الستوب ضع مايناسبك حسابك  والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان...لو حابب ادخل الكيبل الأن..اضع ستوب كام..

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان...لو حابب ادخل الكيبل الأن..اضع ستوب كام..

 اقولك الهاي اليوم صعب عليك 
ضع استوب مناسبك ولحسابك

----------


## alkhoura

بارك الله فيك اخي على هذا المجهود الرائع

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك اخي على هذا المجهود الرائع

 الله يبارك فيك

----------


## aljameel

> اخواني أمس ذكرت لكم الداو لايغلق تحت 8200  واليوم يجب الانتباه المهم لايغلق تحت 8200  اي اغلاق تحتها اعرف الكل نازل والله اعلم  اغلاق وليس كسر    والله الموفق

   للمشاااااااااهدة وللمعلومية الداو اغلق تحت 8200  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

----------


## forex rising

السلام عليكم 
اخ جميل شكرا جزيلا على التحليل الرائع 
ودي يا اخي اسالك عن الكبيل هل بدا بترند نازل على شارت الاربع ساعات ؟
وكذلك الاسترالي دولار مو تراه نازل لان على شارت اليومي كسر الترند الصاعد 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> اخ جميل شكرا جزيلا على التحليل الرائع 
> ودي يا اخي اسالك عن الكبيل هل بدا بترند نازل على شارت الاربع ساعات ؟
> وكذلك الاسترالي دولار مو تراه نازل لان على شارت اليومي كسر الترند الصاعد 
> والله اعلم

 الكيبل انا امامي كمعطيات على الساعة موجيا وغيره نازل لل 1.6000 تقريبا والله اعلم 
وعلى فريم الاربع ساعات والديلي نزول تصحيحي كفيبو 23% تمثل 1.6000 
هل يكتفى 23% اما ينزل لل 38% وهي تمثل تقريبا 1.5600 
وموجيا على الساعة مالم يكسر 1.5800 فهو صاعد بأذن الله لل 1.7100 
تفصيل وشرح كامل للكيبل 
بالنسبة للاسترالي دولار نعم كسر الترند الصاعد على الديلي 
والله الموفق

----------


## forex rising

> الكيبل انا امامي كمعطيات على الساعة موجيا وغيره نازل لل 1.6000 تقريبا والله اعلم 
> وعلى فريم الاربع ساعات والديلي نزول تصحيحي كفيبو 23% تمثل 1.6000 
> هل يكتفى 23% اما ينزل لل 38% وهي تمثل تقريبا 1.5600 
> وموجيا على الساعة مالم يكسر 1.5800 فهو صاعد بأذن الله لل 1.7100 
> تفصيل وشرح كامل للكيبل 
> بالنسبة للاسترالي دولار نعم كسر الترند الصاعد على الديلي 
> والله الموفق

 شكرا جزيلا اخي جميل 
وحقيقة انك اسم على مسمى 
ولو اثقلت عليك لكن سؤال اخيرا موجيا هل تقصد بها موجات اليوت 
ولا في غير موجات

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا جزيلا اخي جميل 
> وحقيقة انك اسم على مسمى 
> ولو اثقلت عليك لكن سؤال اخيرا موجيا هل تقصد بها موجات اليوت 
> ولا في غير موجات

 نعم موجات اليوت ادعمها ببعض المؤاشرات لتحديد الاتجاه

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة لليورو ين انا حددت احد اهدافه 131 المتوقع والله اعلم الان 130.70 
المجنون انا حددت هدف اول 152 بصراحة متوقع اكثر 
نراقب والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون هاهو عند النقطة 152.10 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
من اراد أن يجني ربحه فله الخيار 
ومن اراد البقاء مراقبته والله اعلم متوقع مزيد من النزول احتمال ينزل لل 150.70 واكرر احتمال 
الخيار لكم  
والله الموفق

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

صباح العسل  استاذنا الجميل
اي التوصيات يمكن الدخول بها الان ؟ 
مشكور مقدما

----------


## aljameel

> صباح العسل استاذنا الجميل
> اي التوصيات يمكن الدخول بها الان ؟ 
> مشكور مقدما

 هلا اخي احمد 
اليورو ين والله اعلم شايف له اهداف تحت قد تصل به لل 129 
انت وقناعتك 
الستوب ضع مايناسبك

----------


## aljameel

> هلا اخي احمد 
> اليورو ين والله اعلم شايف له اهداف تحت قد تصل به لل 129 
> انت وقناعتك 
> الستوب ضع مايناسبك

 احتمال يصعد لل 132 منها راقبه وادخل

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

> احتمال يصعد لل 132 منها راقبه وادخل

 اخي الحبيب الجميل 
توقعك ان ينزل الى 129 ثم يصعد الى 132 ؟؟ 
انا دخلت بيع واراقبه وفي انتظار تعقيبك ... بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

جائتني رسالة غريبه بالنسبة لي  تقول بمعنى الكلام  هل تتمنى الكيبل ينزل لانك وصيت عليه بيع   وماجد موصي عليه شراء  وها أنا اقول  والله الذي لا اله الاهو اني معي صفقة خاسرة بالكيبل من الاسبوع الماضي  خسارتي حتى اللحضة 536 نقطة   والسبب اني نمت عنها كنت بربح وصحيت على خسارة  وكابرت على الاغلاق  والله لا يوجد بحسابي صفقات للكيبل الا الخاسرة ولا حسابي يسمح بهدك  والله والله والله وبكسر الهاء اتمنى صعوده ولا نزوله  والله يجيب العواقب سليمه والله لايخسر احد   بعض الاسئله فعلا غريبه احد يتمنى خسارة غيره  والله اتمنى ججميع اعضاء وزوار المنتدى ربحانين

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

والله انك اصيل كن جميلا ترى الوجود جميلا
جميل اسم على مسمى

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

يا اخي
لماذا لم تهمل الرسالة ؟هي غالبا مزحه او مداعبة او مشاكسة
وعلى اي حال
سارسل لك مثلها لانك لم ترد على سؤالي في اخر مشاركة

----------


## aljameel

> يا اخي
> لماذا لم تهمل الرسالة ؟هي غالبا مزحه او مداعبة او مشاكسة
> وعلى اي حال
> سارسل لك مثلها لانك لم ترد على سؤالي في اخر مشاركة

 أسف اخي ابواحمد لم انتبه لسؤالك 
بالنسبة لليورو ين 
والله اعلم 
هدف بأذن الله موجه قصيرة 130.70 لل 130.60
هدف بأذن الله موجة متوسطة  تقريبا 128.70 
هدف تصحيحي لموجه دافعه عند 131.30 
ها انا وضحت لك شامل 
والله الموفق

----------


## 2e2y2e2

بصراحة لا ادرى لماذا هذه الحساسية الزائدة عن الحد تجاه توصيات الاخرين 
انا لما اكون بايع الباوند اكيد والف اكيد اتمنى انه ينزل   ... ولن اهتم بمن دخل عليه شراء اكثر من اهتمامى بنفسى ... 
كان الافضل الا ترد على هذه الرسالة

----------


## 2e2y2e2

هل تقصد انه متوقع له الارتداد للاسفل من 132 ؟

----------


## aljameel

> هل تقصد انه متوقع له الارتداد للاسفل من 132 ؟

 كنت اتوقع يصعد لل 132 
اتوقع الان نزول

----------


## BO_SOUD

> جائتني رسالة غريبه بالنسبة لي  تقول بمعنى الكلام هل تتمنى الكيبل ينزل لانك وصيت عليه بيع   وماجد موصي عليه شراء  وها أنا اقول  والله الذي لا اله الاهو اني معي صفقة خاسرة بالكيبل من الاسبوع الماضي  خسارتي حتى اللحضة 536 نقطة   والسبب اني نمت عنها كنت بربح وصحيت على خسارة  وكابرت على الاغلاق  والله لا يوجد بحسابي صفقات للكيبل الا الخاسرة ولا حسابي يسمح بهدك  والله والله والله وبكسر الهاء اتمنى صعوده ولا نزوله  والله يجيب العواقب سليمه والله لايخسر احد  بعض الاسئله فعلا غريبه احد يتمنى خسارة غيره   والله اتمنى ججميع اعضاء وزوار المنتدى ربحانين

  بارك الله فيك  وان شاء الله تتعدل معاك  بعض الناس عايشين بالشك  لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل متوقع الصعود لل 1.6100 او 1.6140 
ومنها ينزل مرة اخرى 
للمراقبة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك  وان شاء الله تتعدل معاك  بعض الناس عايشين بالشك   لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله

  
جزاك الله خير 
الله لا يخسر احد

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة 
موفقين بأذن الله

----------


## 2e2y2e2

الباوند بدا بالصعود     وبانتظار ارتداده من النقاط المذكورة لبيعه
وهل هناك استوب للبيع ؟

----------


## silverhawk145

> جائتني رسالة غريبه بالنسبة لي  تقول بمعنى الكلام  هل تتمنى الكيبل ينزل لانك وصيت عليه بيع   وماجد موصي عليه شراء  وها أنا اقول  والله الذي لا اله الاهو اني معي صفقة خاسرة بالكيبل من الاسبوع الماضي  خسارتي حتى اللحضة 536 نقطة   والسبب اني نمت عنها كنت بربح وصحيت على خسارة  وكابرت على الاغلاق  والله لا يوجد بحسابي صفقات للكيبل الا الخاسرة ولا حسابي يسمح بهدك  والله والله والله وبكسر الهاء اتمنى صعوده ولا نزوله  والله يجيب العواقب سليمه والله لايخسر احد   بعض الاسئله فعلا غريبه احد يتمنى خسارة غيره  والله اتمنى ججميع اعضاء وزوار المنتدى ربحانين

  ولا يهمك اخى الجميل ان شاء الله كل واحد بياخد نصيبه ةالحمد لله على كل حال
انا مثلا حسابى اتصفر لنهارده واتقفل بسبب التحركات الغريبة للباوند من الاسبوع اللفات وانا فى خسائر متتالية ولكن الحمد لله على كل حال 
وهحاول الفترة القادمة تعلم المزيد والمزيد وكل يوم هاخد خبرة اكثر واكون جدير انى افتح حساب جديد ان شاء الله
_وانا كنت عاوز من حضرتك بعض النصائح علشان اقدر استطيع المواصلة مرة اخرى مع العلم انى اتعلمت البعض من التحليل الفنى والاساسى :016:  :016: 
ربنا يوفق كل اللى فى المنتدى واتمنى الخير للجميع وبجد انا شخصيا اتعلمت منك كتيييييييييير خى الجميل وكل مخش على موضوعك كان لاااااااااازم ارفعلك قيعتى لتعاونك وحسن خلقك مع الاعضاء وبجد والله اتمنى لك التوفيق من كل قلبى وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك..... :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  
استأذنك لصلاة الفجر وجزاااااااااااااك الله خيراااااا

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

صلاة الفجر الان في مصر

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي  1.7630  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الشراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  هدفه بأذن الله   1.7770  الستوب ضع مايناسبك حسابك   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  المهم مراقبة اليورو استرالي  سأضع الاحتمالات له والله اعلم فيه خير واعتبره فرصة  عند الهدف بأذن الله نصل له 1.7770 لل 1.7800  مراقبته اما يرتد منها او يواصل نزول   لو ارتد منها ندخل بيع والستوب 1.7855  الهدف بأذن الله مايقارب 500 نقطة واكثر  لو واصل صعود واخترق 1.7855  والله اعلم هدفه بأذن الله 1.8100  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ولا يهمك اخى الجميل ان شاء الله كل واحد بياخد نصيبه ةالحمد لله على كل حال انا مثلا حسابى اتصفر لنهارده واتقفل بسبب التحركات الغريبة للباوند من الاسبوع اللفات وانا فى خسائر متتالية ولكن الحمد لله على كل حال  وهحاول الفترة القادمة تعلم المزيد والمزيد وكل يوم هاخد خبرة اكثر واكون جدير انى افتح حساب جديد ان شاء الله _وانا كنت عاوز من حضرتك بعض النصائح علشان اقدر استطيع المواصلة مرة اخرى مع العلم انى اتعلمت البعض من التحليل الفنى والاساسى ربنا يوفق كل اللى فى المنتدى واتمنى الخير للجميع وبجد انا شخصيا اتعلمت منك كتيييييييييير خى الجميل وكل مخش على موضوعك كان لاااااااااازم ارفعلك قيعتى لتعاونك وحسن خلقك مع الاعضاء وبجد والله اتمنى لك التوفيق من كل قلبى وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك.....  استأذنك لصلاة الفجر وجزاااااااااااااك الله خيراااااا

 الله يعوض عليك بأحسن منه أمين يارب العالمين 
وتحت امرك انا بقدر المستطاع 
وفقك الله

----------


## aljameel

الاسترالي ين  والله اعلم  للمراقبة احتمال يصعد لل 74.70+ - تقريبا  ومنها ينزل  هدفه بأذن الله   72 لل 72.30  الستوب ضع مايناسبك  والله الموفق

----------


## 2e2y2e2

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  المهم مراقبة اليورو استرالي  سأضع الاحتمالات له والله اعلم فيه خير واعتبره فرصة  عند الهدف بأذن الله نصل له 1.7770 لل 1.7800  مراقبته اما يرتد منها او يواصل نزول   لو ارتد منها ندخل بيع والستوب 1.7855  الهدف بأذن الله مايقارب 500 نقطة واكثر  لو واصل صعود واخترق 1.7855  والله اعلم هدفه بأذن الله 1.8100   والله الموفق

 تبدو فرصة مغرية 
ولكنى اراه فى نزول الان  فهل يجب انتظاره فى الاعلى ام يمكن بيعه الان ؟

----------


## aljameel

> تبدو فرصة مغرية 
> ولكنى اراه فى نزول الان فهل يجب انتظاره فى الاعلى ام يمكن بيعه الان ؟

 اخي انتظاره فوق وليس الان البيع

----------


## aljameel

مبروووووووووك الدولار ين  ابارك لكم ونفسي لاني داخل به  وصل للهدف 94.30  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الحمد لله 80 نقطة

----------


## 2e2y2e2

مبروك لك ولمن دخل
وان شاء الله نفرح نحن ايضا اليوم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي  94.27  والله اعلم  موجيا يقول مالم يكسر 93.80 فهو صاعد فوق 100  هرمونك يقول شراء 94.22 والاهداف فوق 100  والستوب 93.65  انا وضعت لكم تحليلين موجي وهرمونك هل يصدقو الله اعلم  والخيار لكم   من اراد شراء فله الخيار  واختيار احد الاستوبين  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> مبروك لك ولمن دخل
> وان شاء الله نفرح نحن ايضا اليوم

 بأذن الله

----------


## 2e2y2e2

ممكن رايك فى الباوند-استرالى  نفسى ابيعه بصراحة

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن رايك فى الباوند-استرالى نفسى ابيعه بصراحة

 هو المفروض هدفه والله اعلم 2.0150 
هو نزل لل 190 وارتد 
هل ينزل للهدف الله اعلم 
لاكن ممكن تضع امر شراء معلق له عند 1.9770 
والستوب 100 نقطة 
لو نزل تكون دخلت شراء ومن نقطة أمنه بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي  7855  انا من قبل وصيت عليه وحددت هدفه 7850  وذكرت متوقع ارتداد منها صعود  الان اقول يراقب مابين 7850 لل 7800  والدخول شراء من بعد تاكد ومراقبه  والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 7770  الاهداف بصراحة مشجعة المهم فوق 150 نقطة  ومتوقع 300نقطة واكثر  والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

> جائتني رسالة غريبه بالنسبة لي   تقول بمعنى الكلام هل تتمنى الكيبل ينزل لانك وصيت عليه بيع   وماجد موصي عليه شراء  وها أنا اقول  والله الذي لا اله الاهو اني معي صفقة خاسرة بالكيبل من الاسبوع الماضي  خسارتي حتى اللحضة 536 نقطة   والسبب اني نمت عنها كنت بربح وصحيت على خسارة  وكابرت على الاغلاق  والله لا يوجد بحسابي صفقات للكيبل الا الخاسرة ولا حسابي يسمح بهدك  والله والله والله وبكسر الهاء اتمنى صعوده ولا نزوله  والله يجيب العواقب سليمه والله لايخسر احد  بعض الاسئله فعلا غريبه احد يتمنى خسارة غيره   والله اتمنى ججميع اعضاء وزوار المنتدى ربحانين

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم... 
أخي العزيز ابو مروان الجميل.... 
لا داعي انك تحلف علشان ما نزعلش منك....قلت لك قبل فتره ان الناس الأن تحاول ان تقارن و ذلك لعدم القناعه ان فيه ناس بتعمل خير لله.... 
انا احلف الأن...و الله الذي لا اله الا هو...ان سيادتك و الأخ ماجد اساتذه كبار و خبرات عظيمه (ما شاء الله عليكم) و ما يجعلني احبكم ...انكم زي بعض ...تحبون الخير للناس...انا بس لا اكتب مشاركات عند الأخ ماجد حاليا" لاني حسيت ان لما قلت رايي ان الأستاذ ماجد لازم يحترم الأخبار...في وقتها...حسيت اني غير مرغوب فيه فتوقفت ن المشاركه هناك و لكن اتابعه بكل احترام... 
دعوه من القلب...(ربنا يجازيكم خير يا رب)...ادعولي اوصل مصر بالسلامه و انا هدعيلكم ان شاء الله في الطياره :Eh S(7):  :Good:

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم... 
> أخي العزيز ابو مروان الجميل.... 
> لا داعي انك تحلف علشان ما نزعلش منك....قلت لك قبل فتره ان الناس الأن تحاول ان تقارن و ذلك لعدم القناعه ان فيه ناس بتعمل خير لله.... 
> انا احلف الأن...و الله الذي لا اله الا هو...ان سيادتك و الأخ ماجد اساتذه كبار و خبرات عظيمه (ما شاء الله عليكم) و ما يجعلني احبكم ...انكم زي بعض ...تحبون الخير للناس...انا بس لا اكتب مشاركات عند الأخ ماجد حاليا" لاني حسيت ان لما قلت رايي ان الأستاذ ماجد لازم يحترم الأخبار...في وقتها...حسيت اني غير مرغوب فيه فتوقفت ن المشاركه هناك و لكن اتابعه بكل احترام... 
> دعوه من القلب...(ربنا يجازيكم خير يا رب)...اعولي اوصل مص بالسلامه و انا هدعيلكم ان شاء الله في الطياره

 جزاك الله خير 
وأن شاء الله توصل بالسلامة 
موفق بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار للمراقبة 
متوقع الصعود لل 1.3930 تقريبا ومنها نزول لهدفه  
والله الموفق

----------


## 2e2y2e2

دخلت بيع شراء الاسترالى 
وايضا بيع اليورو

----------


## mmhosny

ستوب لليورو دولار 3940...ماشي كده...هدف 3800...ايه رأيك استاذنا

----------


## aBoRaMa

أنت الشخص الوحيد -ومن دون انتقاصٍ في حق غيرك من الشرفاء- الذي أحس بصدق نيته عندما يكتب، حتى لو خالفك السوق، 
أعلم بأنه يوجد الكثير من الشرفاء، ولكنك تتميز عنهم بأنك صريح وواضح فيما تكتب 
الله أعلم بالنيات، ولكن الله رزقنا نعمة العقل لنستطيع التمييز بين الغث والسمين

----------


## abo saqer

> جائتني رسالة غريبه بالنسبة لي  تقول بمعنى الكلام هل تتمنى الكيبل ينزل لانك وصيت عليه بيع   وماجد موصي عليه شراء  وها أنا اقول  والله الذي لا اله الاهو اني معي صفقة خاسرة بالكيبل من الاسبوع الماضي  خسارتي حتى اللحضة 536 نقطة   والسبب اني نمت عنها كنت بربح وصحيت على خسارة  وكابرت على الاغلاق  والله لا يوجد بحسابي صفقات للكيبل الا الخاسرة ولا حسابي يسمح بهدك  والله والله والله وبكسر الهاء اتمنى صعوده ولا نزوله  والله يجيب العواقب سليمه والله لايخسر احد  بعض الاسئله فعلا غريبه احد يتمنى خسارة غيره   والله اتمنى ججميع اعضاء وزوار المنتدى ربحانين

   الشهادة لله انك رجل شهم وكريم وذو اخلاق عالية ونلمس حبك للخير للجميع وتعطي دون ان تمن على احد  ادعو لك من كل قلبي ان يرزقك الله من اوسع ابوابه ويهنيك بمالك واولادك  تقبل تحياتي

----------


## 2e2y2e2

تذبذب ممل على اغلب العملات  الله يستر لا يعقبه انفجار

----------


## mmhosny

أبو مروان...عاوز توصيه كده ماجيش حنبها اليوم و اليومين القادمين....اقفل الجهاز و اتوكل على الله...و افتحه يوم السبت... 
هاتها بس و ملكش دعوه...ضربت  ما ضربت...الرزق على الله

----------


## silverhawk145

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي  94.27  والله اعلم  موجيا يقول مالم يكسر 93.80 فهو صاعد فوق 100  هرمونك يقول شراء 94.22 والاهداف فوق 100  والستوب 93.65  انا وضعت لكم تحليلين موجي وهرمونك هل يصدقو الله اعلم  والخيار لكم   من اراد شراء فله الخيار  واختيار احد الاستوبين  والله الموفق

 
100/100 :Good:  :Good:  اخى الجميل تحليل اكثر من رائع ولكن المشكلة عندى انى لم افهم تحليل حضرتك لتوصية اليورو استرالى 
فهل من الممكن حضرتك ولو شرح مبسط لتوصية اليورو استرالى :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1: ؟؟
ةجزاك الله خيراااااا

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم

----------


## هشام الدمرداش

وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## aljameel

> 100/100 اخى الجميل تحليل اكثر من رائع ولكن المشكلة عندى انى لم افهم تحليل حضرتك لتوصية اليورو استرالى  فهل من الممكن حضرتك ولو شرح مبسط لتوصية اليورو استرالى؟؟ ةجزاك الله خيراااااا

 ياحلو افهمك وحده وحده  بالنسبة لليورو استرالي انا وصيت عليه شراء من 1.7630 وحددت هدفه بأذن الله 1.7770  من بعد الحقت توصيه عليه مفادها عند بلوغ الهدف 1.7770 بنراقبه لل 1.7800  اذا ارتد من المنطقة بندخل بيع والستوب 1.7855  هدف البيع بمايقارب 500 نقطة  لو فرضا ما ارتد من النقاط المذكورة واخترق 1.7855 هدفه بأذن الله 1.8100  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أنت الشخص الوحيد -ومن دون انتقاصٍ في حق غيرك من الشرفاء- الذي أحس بصدق نيته عندما يكتب، حتى لو خالفك السوق، 
> أعلم بأنه يوجد الكثير من الشرفاء، ولكنك تتميز عنهم بأنك صريح وواضح فيما تكتب 
> الله أعلم بالنيات، ولكن الله رزقنا نعمة العقل لنستطيع التمييز بين الغث والسمين

  
اشكرك اخي ابو راما

----------


## aljameel

> الشهادة لله انك رجل شهم وكريم وذو اخلاق عالية ونلمس حبك للخير للجميع وتعطي دون ان تمن على احد   ادعو لك من كل قلبي ان يرزقك الله من اوسع ابوابه ويهنيك بمالك واولادك   تقبل تحياتي

  
جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان...عاوز توصيه كده ماجيش حنبها اليوم و اليومين القادمين....اقفل الجهاز و اتوكل على الله...و افتحه يوم السبت... 
> هاتها بس و ملكش دعوه...ضربت ما ضربت...الرزق على الله

 راقب اليورو استرالي والله اعلم فيه خير

----------


## هشام الدمرداش

أنا داخل بيع يورو ين من 131.06و دولار ين من 94.21
رأيك الهدف فين؟

----------


## aljameel

> وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته

  
حلو التوقيع

----------


## هشام الدمرداش

> حلو التوقيع

 ما يغلاش عليك حبعتهولك على الخاص وحأمسحه من عندى :Inlove:

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  151.30  انا البارح توقعت نزوله لل 152 و 150.70  الان والله اعلم عنده هدف لل 150.30 او 150.40  انا من اول امس وضعت شارت له وحددت نقطتين تصحيح  متوقع من احدهم الارتداد سارفق الشارت السابق نفسه  نسبة 61% هي تمثل تقريبا الهدف الان  فيراقب متوقع من النقطة المذكورة ارتداد للصعود  منها ندخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 150 من بعد مراقبه   والله يكتب لنا الرزق والتوفيق جميعا  هذا الشارت السابق

----------


## aljameel

> ما يغلاش عليك حبعتهولك على الخاص وحأمسحه من عندى

 مشكور اخي والله امزح معك 
رجاء خاص ارجع على التوقيع الاول

----------


## silverhawk145

> ياحلو افهمك وحده وحده  بالنسبة لليورو استرالي انا وصيت عليه شراء من 1.7630 وحددت هدفه بأذن الله 1.7770  من بعد الحقت توصيه عليه مفادها عند بلوغ الهدف 1.7770 بنراقبه لل 1.7800  اذا ارتد من المنطقة بندخل بيع والستوب 1.7855  هدف البيع بمايقارب 500 نقطة  لو فرضا ما ارتد من النقاط المذكورة واخترق 1.7855 هدفه بأذن الله 1.8100  والله الموفق

 
شكرا لك اخى الجميل ولكن انا كنت اقصد انى انا فهمت ان حضرتك وضعت توصية الدولار ين تبعا لموجات اليوت والهرمونيك ودى انا فهمتاها لما حللت الشارت ولكن انا لما حللت شارت اليورو استرالى وجته مبهم وحضرتك لما وضعت توصية على هذه العملة انا لم افهم لماذا بيع من النقطة (---)  وشراء من النقطة (---) ؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1: 
انا اقصد اتعلم من حضرتنك فى مثال اليورو استرالى
انا عارف انى تاعب حضرتك معى وانا اسف للازعااااااااج
وجزاك الله خيراااااااا

----------


## aljameel

> أنا داخل بيع يورو ين من 131.06و دولار ين من 94.21
> رأيك الهدف فين؟

  
اليورو ين الان سيذهب والله اعلم لل 129.90 
ومتوقع 129 من بعدها كهدف ثاني  
ضع استوب 131.55 
الدولار ين تقريبا وصل هدفه نزول 
وانا وصيت عليه شراء

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا لك اخى الجميل ولكن انا كنت اقصد انى انا فهمت ان حضرتك وضعت توصية الدولار ين تبعا لموجات اليوت والهرمونيك ودى انا فهمتاها لما حللت الشارت ولكن انا لما حللت شارت اليورو استرالى وجته مبهم وحضرتك لما وضعت توصية على هذه العملة انا لم افهم لماذا بيع من النقطة (---) وشراء من النقطة (---) ؟؟؟؟؟؟ انا اقصد اتعلم من حضرتنك فى مثال اليورو استرالى انا عارف انى تاعب حضرتك معى وانا اسف للازعااااااااج وجزاك الله خيراااااااا

 تحليل موجي فيه اكثر من موجه

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل كما ذكرت سابقا هدفه بأذن الله 1.6000 + - تقريبا  يراقب من النقطة المذكورة متوقع ارتداد منها والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين  والله اعلم هدفه الان 129.90 + - تقريبا   وهي تمثل 76% كتصحيح لموجه دافعه صعودا بأذن الله  وله هدف موجه متوسطة عند تقريبا 129 هل يصل لها الله اعلم  المهم مراقبته متوقع الارتداد صعودا  لو ارتد صعود نضع الستوب نقطة الارتداد او الستوب المناسب لكم  ونتوكل على الله وندخل شراء   الهدف العام للموجه 144  والله الموفق

----------


## forex rising

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي العزيز جميل ما هو رايك بالدولار ين 
هل تراها حسب هذا الشارت ان اذا اغلق اليوم تحت مستوى 94,10 فانه له اهداف جنوبيه اقلها 80 نقطة 
وبعدها اذا ارتد من مستوى 61 ستكون اهداف شماليه بعيده 97 وربما 98 شنو رايك اخي العزيز

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اخي العزيز جميل ما هو رايك بالدولار ين 
> هل تراها حسب هذا الشارت ان اذا اغلق اليوم تحت مستوى 94,10 فانه له اهداف جنوبيه اقلها 80 نقطة 
> وبعدها اذا ارتد من مستوى 61 ستكون اهداف شماليه بعيده 97 وربما 98 شنو رايك اخي العزيز

 الشارت جميل جدا 
اخي انا وصيت عليه شراء  
ووضعت استوبان 93.80 او 93.65 
واتوقع الصعود فعلا للمناطق التى ذكرتها ومتوق فوق 100 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

من يريد يدخل باليورو ين الان والله اعلم فرصة للبيع 
السعر الحالي 131.05 
الستوب 131.55 
الهدف 130

----------


## aljameel

> من يريد يدخل باليورو ين الان والله اعلم فرصة للبيع 
> السعر الحالي 131.05 
> الستوب 131.55 
> الهدف 130

 المهم لو واصل نزول كما بالتوصية راقبوه

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة 
وبأذن الله لنا لقاء بعد الصلاة

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي  7855  انا من قبل وصيت عليه وحددت هدفه 7850  وذكرت متوقع ارتداد منها صعود  الان اقول يراقب مابين 7850 لل 7800  والدخول شراء من بعد تاكد ومراقبه  والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 7770  الاهداف بصراحة مشجعة المهم فوق 150 نقطة  ومتوقع 300نقطة واكثر   والله الموفق

   هذه التوصية البارح وضعتها ونزل لل 7825  الان مراقبته متوقع ينزل لمناطق الشراء  للامانه شايف هدف فيه بأذن الله من 300 لل 500 ومتوقع اكثر  راقبوه عند النزول  والله الموفق

----------


## M-elgendy

موفق استاذ جميل  
ربنا يبارك فيك  
بس كنت عاوز اخد رأيك فى شئ  
ايه اللى ممكن يمنع اليورو ين من الهبوط ويكون فى اتجاه صاعد على الاقل لفتره قصيره واهداف صغيره ؟؟    :Eh S(7):

----------


## abo saqer

الاخ ابو مروان 
لي اقتراح بان توضع توصيه اسبوعية مثلا لعملتين او اكثر اذا كان طلبي منطقي وصحيح واذا كان غير ذلك ارجو التوضيح

----------


## aljameel

> موفق استاذ جميل  
> ربنا يبارك فيك  
> بس كنت عاوز اخد رأيك فى شئ  
> ايه اللى ممكن يمنع اليورو ين من الهبوط ويكون فى اتجاه صاعد على الاقل لفتره قصيره واهداف صغيره ؟؟

 ممكن اخي لو اخترق 131.50 ممكن يذهب لل 132 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ ابو مروان 
> لي اقتراح بان توضع توصيه اسبوعية مثلا لعملتين او اكثر اذا كان طلبي منطقي وصحيح واذا كان غير ذلك ارجو التوضيح

 اخي حسب الفرص  
مثلا الان شايف فرصة اسبوعيه على الاسترالي دولار 
ومرات بشوف فرص يوميه 
من الصعب وضع فرص اسبوعية الا اذا توفرت فممكن وضعها

----------


## M-elgendy

> ممكن اخي لو اخترق 131.50 ممكن يذهب لل 132 والله اعلم

  :Asvc:  ربنا يكرمك يا رب شكراً عالافاده  
ارق تحيه  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

المجنون راقبوه 
والله اعلم متوقع ينزل لل 150.50 لل 150.30 
الان سعره 152 
ممكن بيعه من بعد مراقبه 
والستوب 152.40 او 152.30 
والله الموفق

----------


## abo saqer

> اخي حسب الفرص  
> مثلا الان شايف فرصة اسبوعيه على الاسترالي دولار 
> ومرات بشوف فرص يوميه 
> من الصعب وضع فرص اسبوعية الا اذا توفرت فممكن وضعها

  الاخ الغالي ابو مروان  هل تقصد بيع الاسترالي وكم الهدف المتوقع لاني ارغب بتوصية عليه وبدي اصبر عليها  وتقبل احترامي

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ الغالي ابو مروان  هل تقصد بيع الاسترالي وكم الهدف المتوقع لاني ارغب بتوصية عليه وبدي اصبر عليها  وتقبل احترامي

 الاسترالي دولار شراء اخي مابين 7850 لل 7800 
والستوب اما منطقة الارتداد او 7770 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> من يريد يدخل باليورو ين الان والله اعلم فرصة للبيع 
> السعر الحالي 131.05 
> الستوب 131.55 
> الهدف 130

  

> المجنون راقبوه 
> والله اعلم متوقع ينزل لل 150.50 لل 150.30 
> الان سعره 152 
> ممكن بيعه من بعد مراقبه 
> والستوب 152.40 او 152.30 
> والله الموفق

   بأذن الله لاهدافهم  المهم لو واصلو نزول خير وبركة  والله الموفق

----------


## yasersafe

اخى الجميل ايه رايك فى usd/chf
هبوط ولا صعود ولو هبوط هدفه ايه
ياريت تقولى اخى لانى عندى بيع من 1.0884
مستنى رايك اخى الجميل وربنا يخليك لينا وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل ايه رايك فى usd/chf
> هبوط ولا صعود ولو هبوط هدفه ايه
> ياريت تقولى اخى لانى عندى بيع من 1.0884
> مستنى رايك اخى الجميل وربنا يخليك لينا وشكرا

 اخي غريب امر الجوز هو للامانه معطي شراء هدفه الاول 1.1030 
مالم يكسر 1.0800 
هو المفروض عكس الكيبل والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
مبروووووووووك المجنون  واليوروين 
انا عن نفسي اغلقت صفقاتي

----------


## ماف

الله يستر من الي يحدث

----------


## aljameel

احلى 340 نقطة بالمجنون خلال نصف ساعة وبستوب 40 نقطة 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
انا للامانه اكتفيت ب 250 نقطة واغلقت 
واليورو ين  وصل للهدف الذي ذكرته البارح واليوم 129 لل 128.70 
الحمد لله

----------


## aljameel

وهاهو الكيبل يصل لهدفه الذي كرته مابين 1.6030 لل 1.6000 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
مبرووووووووووووووك 
من اراد يغلق فله الخيار

----------


## aljameel

والاسترالي دولار هاهو سعره الان عند 7782 
قريب من الستوب من اراد دخول شراء به 
الستوب 7770 
للامانه انا دخلت من 7800 
والله يستر لايضرب الستوب

----------


## aljameel

واليورو ين من اراد شراء من السعر الحالي 129 
والستوب اللو اليوم 
كما ذكرت بالتوصية عليه 
والله الموفق

----------


## lord eva

ابو مروان نشتري اليورو ين هلا من 129 ؟؟؟

----------


## lord eva

وصل شكرا يا غالي

----------


## hatem9

اخي الحبيب ابو مروان         السلام عليكم ورحمة الله          اخي انا قفلت معك واشتريت معك         بس مانسيت توصيتك علي اليورو ين شراء اقل من 129

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الحبيب ابو مروان  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  اخي انا قفلت معك واشتريت معك  بس مانسيت توصيتك علي اليورو ين شراء اقل من 129

 اخي لازلت التوصية قائمة بأذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الي مزعلني الاسترالي دولار ضرب عندي الستوب ب 3 نقاط وصعد

----------


## بسيم محمد

أبو مروان
الله يسعد مساك

----------


## الرقم الصعب

> احلى 340 نقطة بالمجنون خلال نصف ساعة وبستوب 40 نقطة 
> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
> انا للامانه اكتفيت ب 250 نقطة واغلقت 
> واليورو ين وصل للهدف الذي ذكرته البارح واليوم 129 لل 128.70 
> الحمد لله

  مبـــــــــــــروك وبارك الله بك  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان
> الله يسعد مساك

 ومساك اخي   

> مبـــــــــــــروك وبارك الله بك

 الله يبارك فيك 
ومبرووووووك للجميع 
الغريب بالامر انت اول واحد يبارك 
بالرغم كثير من أستفاد التوصيات

----------


## hatem9

> ومساك اخي   
> الله يبارك فيك 
> ومبرووووووك للجميع 
> الغريب بالامر انت اول واحد يبارك 
> بالرغم كثير من أستفاد التوصيات

   والله يابو مروان الفضل لله ثم لك والله اني استفدت               فلك الحب والتقدير والعرفان بالجميل

----------


## aljameel

لمن لم يدخل باليورو ين الافضل الانتظار 
خوفي من اليورو دولار لانه عنده هدف 1.3800 تقريبا  
اخاف يسحب معه اليورو ين  
يراقب من ثم يدخل شراء 
والله الموفق

----------


## rare43

السلام عليكم اخي الجميل ..... ومبرررووووووووووووووك الاهداف   
ما شاء الله عيني عليك بارده ...  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي الجميل ..... ومبرررووووووووووووووك الاهداف   
> ما شاء الله عيني عليك بارده ...

 الله يبارك فيك اخي 
ومبروووك على الجميع

----------


## aljameel

سامحوني بصراحة انا بعت اليورو ين والمجنون على السريع 
والحمد لله اخذتم منهم فوق 100 على السريع 
وبامانه مااعطاني فرصة اكتب لكم

----------


## الجامعه

> ومساك اخي   
> الله يبارك فيك 
> ومبرووووووك للجميع 
> الغريب بالامر انت اول واحد يبارك 
> بالرغم كثير من أستفاد التوصيات

  الله يطول عمرك , ويكثر من خيرك , ويطعمك الصحه والعافيه :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

هاهو الكيبل يصل لهدفه بالتمام والكمال وفوقهم 3 نقاط 
بأذن الله ارتداد له ويريحنا من هالنزول 
اتمنى صعوده بصدق مليت منه الخسارة بتكبر عندي

----------


## aljameel

> الله يطول عمرك , ويكثر من خيرك , ويطعمك الصحه والعافيه

  
جزاك الله خير

----------


## lord eva

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لابو مروان 
بس شو هالجنون هاد والله ماني جديد كتير يعني صرلي شي 6 شهور بالوركس بس متل هاليوم اسا ما شفت ياجماعة 
على كلن مبرووووك استاذنا ابو مروان والى الامام ومن اروع لاروع باذن الله

----------


## rare43

افا عليك بس .... صراحه وناستي لمن اشوفك قاعد تربح 
مبرروووووووووووووك الربح وهل تنصح بالدخول الان

----------


## aljameel

> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لابو مروان 
> بس شو هالجنون هاد والله ماني جديد كتير يعني صرلي شي 6 شهور بالوركس بس متل هاليوم اسا ما شفت ياجماعة 
> على كلن مبرووووك استاذنا ابو مروان والى الامام ومن اروع لاروع باذن الله

 الله يبارك فيك 
انا ذكرت امس واول امس 
اي اغلاق للداو تحت 8200 
توقعو نزول للكل 
وهذا الي صار

----------


## aljameel

> افا عليك بس .... صراحه وناستي لمن اشوفك قاعد تربح 
> مبرروووووووووووووك الربح وهل تنصح بالدخول الان

 اخي افضل الانتظار  
بصراحة فوات ربح ولا خسارة 
بأمانه انا ما دخلت شراء  
الدوا بالناقص واخاف يؤثر على العملات نزولا 
والله الموفق

----------


## هامان

حياك الله اخى ابو مروان 
وحشنا موت  ارجو ان تكون بتمام العافية والصحة 
قلى المجنون هيرتدد منين او هدفة كام فى الهبوط دة

----------


## هشام الدمرداش

> أنا داخل بيع يورو ين من 131.06و دولار ين من 94.21
> رأيك الهدف فين؟

  

> اليورو ين الان سيذهب والله اعلم لل 129.90 
> ومتوقع 129 من بعدها كهدف ثاني  
> ضع استوب 131.55 
> الدولار ين تقريبا وصل هدفه نزول 
> وانا وصيت عليه شراء

 تخيل
خرجت عمليات اليوم بالسالب
قدر الله وما شاء فعل
أستغفر الله العظيم استغفر الله العظيم استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
هاهو اليورو دولار يقترب من هدفه 1.3800 
السعر الحالي 1.3835 
مبروووووووووووك لمن دخل به حتى اللحضه مايقارب 150 نقطة 
من اراد يجني فله الخيار 
المهم مراقبة اليورو ين عند نقطة هدف اليورو دولار 
احتمال تكون نقطة نهاية النزول والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> حياك الله اخى ابو مروان 
> وحشنا موت ارجو ان تكون بتمام العافية والصحة 
> قلى المجنون هيرتدد منين او هدفة كام فى الهبوط دة

 اخي افضل الانتظار 
كهدف واضح للنزول الان بصراحة غير واضح الجو غيم

----------


## aljameel

> تخيل
> خرجت عمليات اليوم بالسالب
> قدر الله وما شاء فعل
> أستغفر الله العظيم استغفر الله العظيم استغفر الله العظيم

 معوضه بأذن الله 
غريبه سألتني عن اليورو ين واجبت عليك ووضعت لك استوب وهدف 
والدولار ين انت من قال اهداف نزول وصعود 
وانا ذكرت لك مالم يكسر 93.80 متوقع صعود 
الله يرزقك بأحسن منها قول امين

----------


## ماف

ابو مروان هل اليورو ين مناسب للشراء الان

----------


## yasersafe

ايه رايك ندخل الاسترالى دولار دلوقتى ولا ايه اخى الجميل ماشاء الله عليك
ياريت بقى تبقى معانا كل يوم
زهقنا من الخساير فى عدم وجودك وربنا يخليك لينا

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان هل اليورو ين مناسب للشراء الان

 اخي بصراحه صعب الان اقول شراء اخاف يواصل نزول 
الافضل الانتظار حتى تتضح الرؤيه 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ايه رايك ندخل الاسترالى دولار دلوقتى ولا ايه اخى الجميل ماشاء الله عليك
> ياريت بقى تبقى معانا كل يوم
> زهقنا من الخساير فى عدم وجودك وربنا يخليك لينا

 بصراحة معطي اشارة شراء غير مؤكدة 
لاكن انا خائف منه انه ينزل

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة 
ولنا لقاء بأذن الله

----------


## ماف

> اخي بصراحه صعب الان اقول شراء اخاف يواصل نزول 
> الافضل الانتظار حتى تتضح الرؤيه 
> والله الموفق

 المدرج افضل الله يوفقك دنيا واخرة

----------


## diefallh

السلام عليكم جميعا كيف الاحوال

----------


## yasersafe

طب وايه رايك فى المجنون لسه فيه نزول تانى ولا لا
نبيع ونتوكل على الله ولا ايه

----------


## diefallh

شايف مذبحة للكبار عمنا جميل قال كل الكلام دة امس واول امس كل توقعاتك حصلت تسلم اخى وبارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> طب وايه رايك فى المجنون لسه فيه نزول تانى ولا لا
> نبيع ونتوكل على الله ولا ايه

 اخي بالنسبة صعب الافتاء به الان بصراحه  هو كنسب تصحيح مصحح الان عند 76%  هل يكتفى بالتصحيح عندها  اما يغلق الموجه الصاعده العامه ويفتح لنا موجه هابطة عامه  بأمانه انا محتار اخاف اقول شراء ينزل اخاف اقول بيع يصعد  فالافضل بالحالات هذه المدرجات  ولو اتضحت فرصة واضحة لن اتردد في وضعها  من قبل انا قلت اي اغلاق لداو تحت 8200 توقعو نزول للكل   وهو الان تحت 8200 وله تأثير على الدولار   والدولار هو سيد الموقف بالوقت الحالي  ولا اخجل ان اقول انا نفسي محتار هل نزول ام صعود   غير واضح حتى اللحضه  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم جميعا كيف الاحوال

  

> شايف مذبحة للكبار عمنا جميل قال كل الكلام دة امس واول امس كل توقعاتك حصلت تسلم اخى وبارك الله فيك

  
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فعلا اخي انا نبهت بالنزول ولاكن قليل الي استفاد من النزول والله اعلم 
بأذن الله معوضه بأحسن منها

----------


## aljameel

> اخي بالنسبة صعب الافتاء به الان بصراحه  هو كنسب تصحيح مصحح الان عند 76%  هل يكتفى بالتصحيح عندها  اما يغلق الموجه الصاعده العامه ويفتح لنا موجه هابطة عامه  بأمانه انا محتار اخاف اقول شراء ينزل اخاف اقول بيع يصعد  فالافضل بالحالات هذه المدرجات  ولو اتضحت فرصة واضحة لن اتردد في وضعها  من قبل انا قلت اي اغلاق لداو تحت 8200 توقعو نزول للكل   وهو الان تحت 8200 وله تأثير على الدولار   والدولار هو سيد الموقف بالوقت الحالي  ولا اخجل ان اقول انا نفسي محتار هل نزول ام صعود  غير واضح حتى اللحضه  والله الموفق

 وانا وضحت من قبل على الكيبل كهدف له عند 1.6000  وذكرت منها تقريبا متوقع ارتداد للاعلى  وهاهو الان نزل لها وارتد منها   هل يواصل صعود والله لا اعلم  انما توقعات واجتهادات قابلة للصواب والخطى

----------


## hatem9

اخي ابو مروان 
   انا ماقفلت الاسترالي دولار مشتري 80 
              رايك يهمني

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابو مروان 
> انا ماقفلت الاسترالي دولار مشتري 80 
> رايك يهمني

 راقبه والله كريم 
مجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب

----------


## سـاحر

هل المجنون اهدافه جنوبيه بعيدة استاذ جميل

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  الان راقبو اليورو ين عند 128.70 تقريبا   اما يواصل صعود او يرتد نزول  لو ارتد نزول له هدف بأذن الله 126.30 لل 126   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> هل المجنون اهدافه جنوبيه بعيدة استاذ جميل

 اذا ما اكتفى نزول عند اللو اليوم 
فاهدافه جنوبيه والله اعلم

----------


## hatem9

> راقبه والله كريم 
> مجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب

     شوف اخوي ابو مروان انا ابغا اقولك كلمه  ورزقي ورزقك علي الله            انتا انسان من جوه نظيف الله ينعم عليك بحسن الخاتمه                       قول أمين

----------


## aljameel

> شوف اخوي ابو مروان انا ابغا اقولك كلمه ورزقي ورزقك علي الله  انتا انسان من جوه نظيف الله ينعم عليك بحسن الخاتمه   قول أمين

 جزاك الله خير 
أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## rare43

> والله اعلم  الان راقبو اليورو ين عند 128.70 تقريبا   اما يواصل صعود او يرتد نزول  لو ارتد نزول له هدف بأذن الله 126.30 لل 126   والله الموفق

 كم الستوب حبيبي الغالي  لان وصل لل 128.71 وارتد ...

----------


## abo saqer

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي ابو مروان  كفيت ووفيت ومبارك عليك الارباح والله تستاهل

----------


## aljameel

> كم الستوب حبيبي الغالي لان وصل لل 128.71 وارتد ...

 ضعه 129 او مايناسبك 
مجرد ينزل قدم الستوب لنقطة الدخول 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي ابو مروان  كفيت ووفيت ومبارك عليك الارباح والله تستاهل

  
الله يبارك فيك اخي

----------


## lord eva

الله عليك يا ابو مروان والله يبارك فيك وبوالديك وبكل الي بيعنولك والله كفيت ووفيت

----------


## aljameel

> الله عليك يا ابو مروان والله يبارك فيك وبوالديك وبكل الي بيعنولك والله كفيت ووفيت

  
جزاك الله خير

----------


## أبو اسامه

الاخ جميل بعد التحيه ما هي توقعاتك للاسترليني ين هل سيواصل الهبوط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
افدنا جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  المجنون مالم يخترق 149 والله اعلم  متوقع 146 تقريبا  الان أستاذنكم للصلاة  ولنا لقاء بالمساء أن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ جميل بعد التحيه ما هي توقعاتك للاسترليني ين هل سيواصل الهبوط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> افدنا جزاك الله خيرا

 كتبت عنه بعد مشاركتك

----------


## rare43

سعر الدااو الان 8117.... والاغلاق بعد ساعه و 45 دقيقه ... 
فالبيع هو سيد الموقف .... هذا والله اعلم ...

----------


## forex rising

اخي جميل السلام عليكم 
شو رايك بالدولار ين اهدافه جنوبيه جدا اليوم 
متى الارتداد هل اذا اغلق اليوم فوق مستويات 92.65 حيث هيه مستويات فايبو 61 سيكون ارتداد قوي

----------


## yasser35

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيفكم يا شباب - ان شاء الله موفقين 
ما شاء الله يا ابو مروان 
مضافتك عامرة بـ هالوجوه الطيبة

----------


## aljameel

> اخي جميل السلام عليكم 
> شو رايك بالدولار ين اهدافه جنوبيه جدا اليوم 
> متى الارتداد هل اذا اغلق اليوم فوق مستويات 92.65 حيث هيه مستويات فايبو 61 سيكون ارتداد قوي

 اخي وضعه غير مريح مجرد كسر 93.80 
فالهبوط اقرب من الصعود والله اعلم 
ولاكن نراقب اليوم بعد الاغلاق ونحكم عليه

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  كيفكم يا شباب - ان شاء الله موفقين  ما شاء الله يا ابو مروان  مضافتك عامرة بـ هالوجوه الطيبة

 بوجودك حبيبي

----------


## aljameel

تذكرو توصية يوم الجمعه على اليورو استرالي  شراء من 1.7530  والستوب 1.7500  وفلت فيه تقريبا 500 نقطة ومتوقع اكثر  ونزل وكسر الستوب ب 5 نقاط او اكثر لا اتذكر  ومن بعدها صعد ومانزل  المهم البارح وضعت توصيه عليه مرة اخرى وحددتت الهدف 1.7770  وذكرت اختراق 1.7855  هدفه بأذن الله 1.8100  ماشاء الله كم وصل اليوم فوق 1.7900  ماقصدت به هو المحك لباقي العملات والله اعلم  وقيسو على ذلك  طبعا هو بالغالب عكس العملات التي مرتبطه بالدولار كالكيبل واليورو وغيره  وقروب الين جميعا   والله اعلم  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

----------


## 2e2y2e2

مساء الخير جميعا 
شو رايك بالاسترلينى-استرالى اخ جميل هل استوى للبيع الان ؟
وكذلك اليورو-استرالى ؟

----------


## aljameel

الرجاء اغلاق اليورو ين

----------


## hatem9

ابو مروان عندي اليورو ين شراء 128.89 
 ممكن يوصل ولا اعرضه علي 70

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الخير جميعا 
> شو رايك بالاسترلينى-استرالى اخ جميل هل استوى للبيع الان ؟
> وكذلك اليورو-استرالى ؟

  
والله اعلم لسه  
افضل الانتظار  
راقب النقطة 1.8100 
والنقطة 2.0900 لو ما اخترقها بيعه وهي الستوب 
وفيه والله اعلم الف اقل اكثر نقطة 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان عندي اليورو ين شراء 128.89 
> ممكن يوصل ولا اعرضه علي 70

 والله اعلم سيذهب لل 129 لل 129.20 
منها اما يرتد او يواصل صعود

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم لبعض الوقت 
معزوم على عشاء والناس هلكوني تلفونات 
سأعود لكم بعد العشاء بأذن الله

----------


## الجامعه

> الان أستاذنكم لبعض الوقت 
> معزوم على عشاء والناس هلكوني تلفونات 
> سأعود لكم بعد العشاء بأذن الله

 صحتين :Big Grin:

----------


## diefallh

بالهنا واشفا  سهرة سعيدة تقبل تحياتى

----------


## M-elgendy

> الان أستاذنكم لبعض الوقت 
> معزوم على عشاء والناس هلكوني تلفونات 
> سأعود لكم بعد العشاء بأذن الله

 متنساش تجيب معاك ساندوتشين للناس اللى سهرانه فى المنتدى هنا  :Stick Out Tongue:  
بصحه والف هنا حبيبى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم جميعا

----------


## mtaham

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.3876  انا امس ذكرت بتوصية عليه انه هدفه بأذن الله 1.3800  هو وصل للنقطة 1.3831 وارتد  المهم لازال الهدف قائم بأذن الله  من اراد البيع من السعر الحالي او اذا ارتفع من اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب  1.3940  والله الموفق  انا افضل اقرب نقطة للستوب

----------


## aljameel

راقبو اليورو استرالي لو نزل 1.7750 تقريبا  متوقع منها ارتداد صعود هدف الصعود القناعه او 1.8100 بأذن الله  الستوب نقطة الارتداد  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  128.92  هو عند هدف 129.20 تقريبا   المهم مراقبته لو صعد عند 129.60 + - تقريبا  متوقع ارتداد منها   لو ارتد منها ندخل بيع والستوب اما نقطة الارتداد او 130  هدف البيع بأذن الله  126  ومتوقع اكثر ولاكن نلتزم بالهدف ولو واصل نزول خير وبركة  لو واصل صعود فوق 129.60 يفضا الانتظار حتى انوه عنه  والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## abu-ali

اخي ابو مروان بارك الله فيك اين اتجاه المجنون و الكيبل   ولك جزيل الشكر ..........

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابو مروان بارك الله فيك اين اتجاه المجنون و الكيبل   ولك جزيل الشكر ..........

 الكيبل انا ذكرت من امس هدف 1.6000 
وقلت عند الهدف ندخل شراء الان من دخل شراء فيه  
يرفع الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح للاحتياط والربح بالقناعه  
انا بأمانه اليوم لا افضل اضع توصية عليه الا أن تكون واضحه 100% 
حتى لا يتم الخلط بين توصيتي وتوصية الاخ ماجد فتضيع الفرصة على الجميع 
بالنسبة للمجنون انا براقبه متى وضحت الفرصه سأضعها  
والله الموفق 
المجنون راقبه مع اليورو ين اذا فيه ارتداد يكون له ارتداد والله اعلم

----------


## diefallh

استاذى اليورو دولار نزل وطلعالى7820حيكمل الى 8100اشتريت من بدرى والكيبل وقف سعرة6065حيكمل صعود من بعد5980والمجنون نسيبة مش باين رايح فين وقف على سعرة نصبر علية 
تقبل  تحياتى

----------


## aljameel

> استاذى اليورو دولار نزل وطلعالى7820حيكمل الى 8100اشتريت من بدرى والكيبل وقف سعرة6065حيكمل صعود من بعد5980والمجنون نسيبة مش باين رايح فين وقف على سعرة نصبر علية 
> تقبل تحياتى

 تقصد اليورو استرالي 
احتمال ينزل لل 1.7750 ولست متاكد منها اما ارتداد للهدف او نزول 
الكيبل ارفع الستوب مع حجز جزء من الربح وراقبه 
المجنون بصراحه غير واضح ما اعرف هل انت بائع ولا مشتري

----------


## diefallh

اسف ما شفت الرد السابق

----------


## diefallh

المجنون شارى من149.10 واليورو استرالى نزلالى1.7750وطلع الان ارجو المعزرة وطول البال على عاوز  افهم   تقبل تحياتى اطمع فى كرم اخلاقك

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون شارى من149.10 واليورو استرالى نزلالى1.7750وطلع الان ارجو المعزرة وطول البال على عاوز افهم تقبل تحياتى اطمع فى كرم اخلاقك

 المجنون اتوقع لو تتخلص منه حتى تتضح اتجاهاته  
بأمانه تحت 150 فهو للنزول اقرب من الصعود 
اليورو استرالي وضحت لك

----------


## hatem9

ابو مروان الاسترالي دولار عاجيني شوفه الان ارتد 
                 وجهة نظرك لاعدمتك

----------


## diefallh

ماشى كلامك ياعمنا مشكور ع التوضيح

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان الاسترالي دولار عاجيني شوفه الان ارتد 
> وجهة نظرك لاعدمتك

 بيصعد والله اعلم لل 7825 
هل يواصل صعود الله اعلم 
مجرد يكون واضح سأضع التوصية عليه بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو اليورو استرالي لو نزل 1.7750 تقريبا  متوقع منها ارتداد صعود هدف الصعود القناعه او 1.8100 بأذن الله  الستوب نقطة الارتداد   والله الموفق

   هاهو يقترب من النقطة 1.7750  راقبوه  والله الموفق

----------


## forex rising

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم ارجوا ني ما اكون ازعجت بكثرة مداخلاتي 
لكنها للمصلحه العامه ان شاء 
اخي الكريم انا اؤيد كلامك بخصوص اليورو دولار 100% خصوصا وان الاغلاق اليومي كان تحت مستويات 1.3898 والتي هي دعم فايبو وان شاء الى الهدف 
لكن اريد منك نظرتك حول الكيبل حيث انه لم يخترق1.6000 والتي هي دعم فايبو وكذلك لم يغلق تحت 1.6015 والتي هي دعم اسبوعي 
الا ترى انه سوف يعكس ليزور مناطق 1.6100 وبعدها ان شاء الله الى 1.6150 
اسعفنا الله يخليك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي الكريم ارجوا ني ما اكون ازعجت بكثرة مداخلاتي 
> لكنها للمصلحه العامه ان شاء 
> اخي الكريم انا اؤيد كلامك بخصوص اليورو دولار 100% خصوصا وان الاغلاق اليومي كان تحت مستويات 1.3898 والتي هي دعم فايبو وان شاء الى الهدف 
> لكن اريد منك نظرتك حول الكيبل حيث انه لم يخترق1.6000 والتي هي دعم فايبو وكذلك لم يغلق تحت 1.6015 والتي هي دعم اسبوعي 
> الا ترى انه سوف يعكس ليزور مناطق 1.6100 وبعدها ان شاء الله الى 1.6150 
> اسعفنا الله يخليك

   
انا وصيت عليه شراء من 1.6000 
فيه اخون لازالو معهم  
بالنسبة الاغلاق اليومي اعتقد والله اعلم الساعة 3 او 2 احدهم 
كنسبة تصحيحيه ارتد من 23% 
هل يواصل صعود الله اعلم  
المعطيات بصراحة مثل البترول والداو بالرغم انه اغلق اخضر 
تؤيد النزول ولاكن احتمال غدا بتتغير الامور ويصعدو وينخقض الدولار 
كهدف موجي وصل له بالتمام عند 1.6000 
كموجه عامه مالم يكسر 1.5800 فهو صاعد لل 1.7100 
نراقب مابين 1.6100 لل 1.6080 
ومن بعدها لكل حادث حدبث

----------


## yasser35

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.3876  انا امس ذكرت بتوصية عليه انه هدفه بأذن الله 1.3800  هو وصل للنقطة 1.3831 وارتد  المهم لازال الهدف قائم بأذن الله  من اراد البيع من السعر الحالي او اذا ارتفع من اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب  1.3940  والله الموفق  انا افضل اقرب نقطة للستوب

  

> راقبو اليورو استرالي لو نزل 1.7750 تقريبا  متوقع منها ارتداد صعود هدف الصعود القناعه او 1.8100 بأذن الله  الستوب نقطة الارتداد  والله الموفق

  

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  128.92  هو عند هدف 129.20 تقريبا   المهم مراقبته لو صعد عند 129.60 + - تقريبا  متوقع ارتداد منها   لو ارتد منها ندخل بيع والستوب اما نقطة الارتداد او 130  هدف البيع بأذن الله  126  ومتوقع اكثر ولاكن نلتزم بالهدف ولو واصل نزول خير وبركة  لو واصل صعود فوق 129.60 يفضا الانتظار حتى انوه عنه  والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

  

> الكيبل انا ذكرت من امس هدف 1.6000 
> وقلت عند الهدف ندخل شراء الان من دخل شراء فيه  
> يرفع الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح للاحتياط والربح بالقناعه  
> انا بأمانه اليوم لا افضل اضع توصية عليه الا أن تكون واضحه 100% 
> حتى لا يتم الخلط بين توصيتي وتوصية الاخ ماجد فتضيع الفرصة على الجميع 
> بالنسبة للمجنون انا براقبه متى وضحت الفرصه سأضعها  
> والله الموفق 
> المجنون راقبه مع اليورو ين اذا فيه ارتداد يكون له ارتداد والله اعلم

  

> انا وصيت عليه شراء من 1.6000 
> فيه اخون لازالو معهم  
> بالنسبة الاغلاق اليومي اعتقد والله اعلم الساعة 3 او 2 احدهم 
> كنسبة تصحيحيه ارتد من 23% 
> هل يواصل صعود الله اعلم  
> المعطيات بصراحة مثل البترول والداو بالرغم انه اغلق اخضر 
> تؤيد النزول ولاكن احتمال غدا بتتغير الامور ويصعدو وينخقض الدولار 
> كهدف موجي وصل له بالتمام عند 1.6000 
> كموجه عامه مالم يكسر 1.5800 فهو صاعد لل 1.7100 
> ...

  الله يعطيك الف عافية والف حسنة بكل حرف بتكتبه 
يرفع مقدارك الف درجة ويحط عنك الف سيئة
بارك الله فيك يا زعيم

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك الف عافية والف حسنة بكل حرف بتكتبه   يرفع مقدارك الف درجة ويحط عنك الف سيئة بارك الله فيك يا زعيم

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

الأخ الجميل 
لك رسالة على الخاص الله لا يهينك.
بارك الله فيك

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

جزاك الله خير ان شاء نصبر عليه و جيب الله خير
بارك الله فيك و آسف على ازعاجك مرة ثانية

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  
صباح الخير

----------


## aljameel

من دخل باليورو ين الالتزام بالستوب 130 مجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب للهاي ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول والله الموفق

----------


## wide_sea83

صباح الخير والمسرات للجميـــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير والمسرات للجميـــــــــــــــــــع

 هلا صباح النور

----------


## hatem9

ابومروان صباح الخير 
     عندي مشكله ممكن اعرضها

----------


## aljameel

> ابومروان صباح الخير 
> عندي مشكله ممكن اعرضها

  
تفضل تحت امرك اخي

----------


## mokly

السلام عليكم
صباح السعاده كالعاده
وين البرنامج ابو مروان

----------


## hatem9

> تفضل تحت امرك اخي

 قبل ما انام اخدت المجنون بيع 149.20   ونمت وقلت بعد ماصلي اشوفه ويوم جيت من الصلاه لقيته علي حاله اللي انتا شايفها

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> صباح السعاده كالعاده
> وين البرنامج ابو مروان

 هلا بموكلي  
موكلي هنا لابد من الاستغلال بوجودك 
انت ملك المجنون اعطني رأيك وبسرعة 
البرنامج 5 دقائق ويكون عند بصراحة افتكرتك نائم

----------


## aljameel

> قبل ما انام اخدت المجنون بيع 149.20 ونمت وقلت بعد ماصلي اشوفه ويوم جيت من الصلاه لقيته علي حاله اللي انتا شايفها

 الان يفتي به موكلي 
من يومين انا بقوله المجنون لل 150.70 
كان مصر غلى 148 
وفعلا نزل لها واكثر 
لايفتى ومالك بالمدينة

----------


## hatem9

اخي ابو مروان عسي اخونا موكلي مانسينا

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابو مروان عسي اخونا موكلي مانسينا

 اخي انا اقولك راقبه مع اليورو ين 
لو ارتد اليورو ين اعرف المجنون يرتد 
والله اعلم 
الاخ موكلي غير متاكد من اتجاهه

----------


## الجامعه

اخي الجميل
يصلني كل يوم بالايميل توصيات لا باس بارباحها على ازواج مختلفه
بما انني تشرفت بمعرفه هذا المنتدى واعضائه الغاليين مثلك ومثل ماجد وبوراجح ولراعي الغنم والاسير وابو تركي وغيرهم اود ان افتح موضوع واسميه " توصيات منقوله" وهي عباره عن لائحه بنقاط الدعم والمقاومه اليومي والاسبوعي للازواج , اي بيع تحت نقطه الدعم وشراء فوق نقطه المقاومه والحريه للعضو, بدون توصيات او نصائح, مجرد نقل هالمعلومه القيّمه للاعضاء 
سؤالي لك : ما رايك بالفكره؟ وما هي الطريقه لفتح موضوع مستقل
وشكرا :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل
> يصلني كل يوم بالايميل توصيات لا باس بارباحها على ازواج مختلفه
> بما انني تشرفت بمعرفه هذا المنتدى واعضائه الغاليين مثلك ومثل ماجد وبوراجح ولراعي الغنم والاسير وابو تركي وغيرهم اود ان افتح موضوع واسميه " توصيات منقوله" وهي عباره عن لائحه بنقاط الدعم والمقاومه اليومي والاسبوعي للازواج , اي بيع تحت نقطه الدعم وشراء فوق نقطه المقاومه والحريه للعضو, بدون توصيات او نصائح, مجرد نقل هالمعلومه القيّمه للاعضاء 
> سؤالي لك : ما رايك بالفكره؟ وما هي الطريقه لفتح موضوع مستقل
> وشكرا

 فكرة ممتازه موفق بأذن الله

----------


## rare43

السلام عليكم جميعـــــــــــاً .... واسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خيـــــــــــر ... يوم موفق باذن الله

----------


## abo saqer

الاخ ابو مروان هل لديك توصية كويسة احطها وتركها بستوب وهدف 
وتسلم سلفا

----------


## 2e2y2e2

السلام عليكم 
اخ جميل يا ليت تعيد النظر فى اليورو-استرالى  بصراحة لا اتوقع له الارتفاع كثيرا واعتقد انه هابط
وكذلك ما رايك فى الباوند-استرالى  هل هو للبيع الان ؟

----------


## 2e2y2e2

مشاركة نزلت بالخطا 
اخ جميل هل هناك اى توصية بعد انتهاء خبر الفايدة على الباوند

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  اخواني فكرت البيع انسوها الان  المجنون وغيره كله صعود  مبرووووووووك الكيبل لمن معه حتى الان التمسك به  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

من اراد شراء لليورو ين من السعر الحالي 129.14  الستوب 128.50  لو ضرب الستوب ندخل بيع  والله الموفق

----------


## 2e2y2e2

اهلا اخ جميل 
فاتتنى توصياتك من البارحة ولم احب الاستعجال 
هل هناك اى توصية ما زالت قائمة وتستحق الدخول ؟
وما هى نقطة الارتداد للاعلى للمجنون برايك ؟

----------


## hatem9

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## aljameel

> من اراد شراء لليورو ين من السعر الحالي 129.14  الستوب 128.50  لو ضرب الستوب ندخل بيع   والله الموفق

   للمشاااااااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اهلا اخ جميل 
> فاتتنى توصياتك من البارحة ولم احب الاستعجال 
> هل هناك اى توصية ما زالت قائمة وتستحق الدخول ؟
> وما هى نقطة الارتداد للاعلى للمجنون برايك ؟

 المجنون فوق 149.80 للشراء والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## yasersafe

هدف المجنون كام يا جميل

----------


## aljameel

> ربنا يوفقكم جميعا لان الموضوع ده من اجمل المواضيع اللي في المنتدي ومن رايي هو الاجمل

  
الله يكتب التوفيق للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> هدف المجنون كام يا جميل

 اذا صعد بأذن الله 152 الهدف الاول بأذن الله 
وتمسك به لو صعد اهدافه فوق

----------


## yasersafe

> اذا صعد بأذن الله 152 الهدف الاول بأذن الله 
> وتمسك به لو صعد اهدافه فوق

 الف شكر يا جميل
انا بابقى مطمن وانت بتدينا التوصيات
من غيرك بنخسر كتير والله
خليك معانا الله يكرمك ويكرمنا معاك
والف شكر مرة تانية

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم نصف ساعة 
وبأذن الله اعود لكم 
كل شي واضح

----------


## diefallh

السلام عليكم اخيرا بان مسيرة المجنون محيرنا من امس اشترينا

----------


## diefallh

اخى بعد التحية  
الدولار ين طالع93.50 ولامش باين

----------


## henry66

الاستاذ جميل استاذن نصف ساعه

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  والله اعلم  الكيبل السعر الحالي 1.6217  والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.6190 واعتبروها الاستوب  فهدفه بأذن الله 1.6310  والله الموفق  للامانه انا اضع استوب صغير لانه السوق ليس له أمان

----------


## aljameel

> اخى بعد التحية  
> الدولار ين طالع93.50 ولامش باين

 والله اعلم مالم يكسر 92.50 
فهو بأذن الله لل 94 
ولست متاكد 100% 
والله الموفق

----------


## 2e2y2e2

وهل يمكن اعتبار ان ستوب اليورو هو 945 ؟

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  والله اعلم  الكيبل السعر الحالي 1.6217  والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.6190 واعتبروها الاستوب  فهدفه بأذن الله 1.6310  والله الموفق   للامانه انا اضع استوب صغير لانه السوق ليس له أمان

  
من معه الكيبل من أمس شراء من 1.6000 والله اعلم يكبر الوسادة 
المهم رفع الستوب وحجز على الاقل 100 نقطة 
الاخوان الذين لم يدخلو من أمس يسامحوني 
بصراحة كانت فيه توصيه لماجد وماحبيت اشوشر على التوصية 
انا لمحت باجاباتي على بعض الاخوان انه للصعود 
وفيه اخوان سألوني على الخاص واجبتهم بالشراء في حال اغلق 
الساعة 3 ليلا بتوقيت السعوديه فوق 1.6000 واخترق 1.6100 
فهو للصعود 
اكرر ارجو أن يسامحوني لاني بصراحة لست متاكد من الصعود 100%

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

السلام عليكم  اخي الجميل  وكل المتابعين  تسجيل حضور

----------


## aljameel

> وهل يمكن اعتبار ان ستوب اليورو هو 945 ؟

 اتوقع انه ممتاز

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

انا اشهد
و الله انك اصيل بارك الله فيك  ..... الحين بكبر الوسادة 
توكلنا على الله

----------


## diefallh

يورو دولار 1400حيعدى السعر لحالى ولا نقفل فاكر توصية الاسترالى عاملة55نقطة نسيبها لحد8100ولا اية رايك

----------


## diefallh

لا يا باشا سالت حضرتك ع الكيبل وقلت لك بعد1.600 قولت لى حيطلع الاخوة ماانتبهوا صح الكلام

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

[COLOR="DarkGreen"][/*فساغ لي الشراب وكنت قبلا اكاد اغص بالماء الفرت*COLOR]

----------


## aljameel

> يورو دولار 1400حيعدى السعر لحالى ولا نقفل فاكر توصية الاسترالى عاملة55نقطة نسيبها لحد8100ولا اية رايك

 عصفور باليد ولا 10 على الشجرة

----------


## aljameel

> انا اشهد
> و الله انك اصيل بارك الله فيك ..... الحين بكبر الوسادة 
> توكلنا على الله

  
مبرووووووووك لك تستاهل كل خير 
كيف انا معك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي الجميل وكل المتابعين  تسجيل حضور

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هلا ابو احمد

----------


## diefallh

قصدك على جوز العصافير والاعصفور اليورو بس

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

الله .... الله .... الله   :015:  :015:  :015:   تحقق هدف الكيبل  هل توصية اخرى مع الكيبل

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  والله اعلم  الكيبل السعر الحالي 1.6217  والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.6190 واعتبروها الاستوب  فهدفه بأذن الله 1.6310  والله الموفق   للامانه انا اضع استوب صغير لانه السوق ليس له أمان

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووووووووك الكيبل الوصل للهدف

----------


## aljameel

> قصدك على جوز العصافير والاعصفور اليورو بس

 اقصد اليورو استرالي

----------


## hatem9

ابو مروان الله توصيه خاصه كلي كاش والف مبروك

----------


## aljameel

> الله .... الله .... الله    تحقق هدف الكيبل  هل توصية اخرى مع الكيبل

 الله يبارك فيك اخي 
والله اعلم للصعود بقية 
ولاكن ننتظر فرصة وبأذن الله سأضعها 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان الله توصيه خاصه كلي كاش والف مبروك

 راقب المجنون واليورو ين 
لو نزلو اما الستوب الذي وضعته انا 
او الستوب المناسب لك 
والله الموفق

----------


## yasersafe

الله ينور على الوصايا العشر اخى الجميل كل خير وبركه
المجنون على فين
نزول ندخل على بيع
ولا نكمل شراء فيه اخى الجميل
وشكرا مرة اخرى

----------


## aljameel

> الله ينور على الوصايا العشر اخى الجميل كل خير وبركه
> المجنون على فين
> نزول ندخل على بيع
> ولا نكمل شراء فيه اخى الجميل
> وشكرا مرة اخرى

 اخي انسا البيع 
شراءءءءءءءءءء  
الهدف الاول بأذن الله 152.30 
وله اهداف اخرى فوق والله اعلم

----------


## 2e2y2e2

اليورو عمل دبل توب على الساعة 
هل هو للبيع اخ جميل ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

الاسترالي دولار 
والله اعلم للصعود 
السعر الحالي 
7824 
الستوب 
7810 
الهدف القناعه  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو عمل دبل توب على الساعة 
> هل هو للبيع اخ جميل ؟؟

 اخي انا شايفه للشراء وخاصة بأختراق 1.4050 
والله اعلم 
وانت لك الخيار

----------


## henry66

بالتوفيق لك اخي الجميل ولكن ارجو منك الرد اه او لا

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

> اخي انسا البيع 
> شراءءءءءءءءءء  
> الهدف الاول بأذن الله 152.30 
> وله اهداف اخرى فوق والله اعلم

    توكلنا على الله  شراء.....  هل فيه ستوب والا نتركها مفتوحه ؟  اخي الحبيب الجميل قرات مشاركات في صفحتك هذه واردت ان اوضحها لك خوفا من ان تكون مررت عليها مرور الكرام  وجودك معنا اثناء التوصيات له اثر بالغ معنا  وانا اقول ان المبتدئين مثلي هم في اشد الحاجة لتواصل صاحب التوصيات معهم بصرف النظر عن نتائج التوصيات ولله الحمد معك نرى الراحة والتجاوب والربح والتوضيح  تحياتي لك ولكل  المتابعين معنا

----------


## aljameel

> توكلنا على الله شراء..... هل فيه ستوب والا نتركها مفتوحه ؟  اخي الحبيب الجميل قرات مشاركات في صفحتك هذه واردت ان اوضحها لك خوفا من ان تكون مررت عليها مرور الكرام  وجودك معنا اثناء التوصيات له اثر بالغ معنا  وانا اقول ان المبتدئين مثلي هم في اشد الحاجة لتواصل صاحب التوصيات معهم بصرف النظر عن نتائج التوصيات ولله الحمد معك نرى الراحة والتجاوب والربح والتوضيح  تحياتي لك ولكل المتابعين معنا

 اخي انا بخدمة الجميع بقدر المستطاع 
متى ما وقتي يسمح لن اتردد بخدمتكم 
ولا ادور الاجر والثواب من رب العالمين

----------


## yasersafe

اخى الهدف قرب يتحقق فى المجنون 152.30
نكتفى ولا فى هدف تانى
ياريت تدلنا قبل ما تقفل الصفقة وشكرا اخى الجميل
والله ما فى اجمل ولا احسن منك وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة 
وبأذن الله لنا لقاء بعد الصلاة 
الصلاة الله يوفقكم

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الهدف قرب يتحقق فى المجنون 152.30
> نكتفى ولا فى هدف تانى
> ياريت تدلنا قبل ما تقفل الصفقة وشكرا اخى الجميل
> والله ما فى اجمل ولا احسن منك وشكرا

  
اخي والله اعلم اهدافه فوق بأذن الله 
وانتم وقناعتكم

----------


## aljameel

اخواني معلومات قابلة للصواب والخطى  انا بصراحة لحرمتهم لا ارغب احللهم ولا اتكلم بهم  الداو اغلاق فوق 8200 ممتاز  لمعرفة اتجاه الدولار وهو سيد الموقف بالعملات  فأعرف اتجاه الذهب   من أمس كان الذهب واضح وضوح الشمس انه سيذهب لل 917  والذهب عكس الدولار بيصعد الدولار بينزل  انا هنا ذكرت المعلومة للاستفادة للجميع  الامور واضحة وماهي فلسفه اكيد معضمكم بيعرف  والله الموفق

----------


## الفقير 125

> اخواني معلومات قابلة للصواب والخطى  انا بصراحة لحرمتهم لا ارغب احللهم ولا اتكلم بهم  الداو اغلاق فوق 8200 ممتاز  لمعرفة اتجاه الدولار وهو سيد الموقف بالعملات  فأعرف اتجاه الذهب   من أمس كان الذهب واضح وضوح الشمس انه سيذهب لل 917  والذهب عكس الدولار بيصعد الدولار بينزل  انا هنا ذكرت المعلومة للاستفادة للجميع  الامور واضحة وماهي فلسفه اكيد معضمكم بيعرف  والله الموفق

 وضح للمبتدئين يا اخي الكريم
هل هذا يعني انها فرصة لشراء شيء أو بيعه؟

----------


## aljameel

> وضح للمبتدئين يا اخي الكريم
> هل هذا يعني انها فرصة لشراء شيء أو بيعه؟

  
تقصد شراء ايه او  بيعه

----------


## الفقير 125

> تقصد شراء ايه او بيعه

 لا أدري يا اخي الكريم
كنت أسأل إن كانت المعلومة التي ذكرتها تدل على أن هناك فرصة لبيع شيء أو شرائه 
تقبل بلطفك سذاجتي فأنا مبتدئ

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  الكيبل فوق 1.6300 سيذهب بأذن الله لل1.6410  هو المفروض ينزل لل 1.6310 ومنها يرتد صعودا  المهم راقبوه  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> لا أدري يا اخي الكريم
> كنت أسأل إن كانت المعلومة التي ذكرتها تدل على أن هناك فرصة لبيع شيء أو شرائه 
> تقبل بلطفك سذاجتي فأنا مبتدئ

 لا اخي بخدمتك  
اذا تقصد بالذهب فأنا لحرمته لا اوصي عليه 
والله الموفق

----------


## diefallh

بعد اذنك اخى شراء او بيع العملات الاساسية بناء على هذة المعلومات 
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## diefallh

مشكور اخى جميل ع المعلومة 
يعنى نعرف الداو رايح فين والنفط والذهب والاخبار واسعار الفائدة المبيعات المتنوعة والفابيو واليوت والشموع
ونسمع كلام عمنا ابو مروان عشان  نتاجر   
فعلا الحياة  صعبة

----------


## aljameel

> بعد اذنك اخى شراء او بيع العملات الاساسية بناء على هذة المعلومات 
> تقبل تحياتى

 اخي اقصد بالنسبة للداو اغلاقه اليوم فوق 8200 ممتاز للعملات كصعود 
اما الذهب اقصد به كمعلومة وانا ذكرت كمثال ليوم امس

----------


## abo saqer

السلام عليكم  ومساء الخير للاخ ابو مروان والحضور الكرام  اليوم ماقدرت اتابع توصيات اخونا ابو مروان اتمنى يكون عنده توصية حلوه نتمسى بها  وتقبلو تحياتي

----------


## diefallh

وممكن نعمل حاجة واحدة من كلهذة الاشياء نركز معاك اخى جميل والله الموفق 
بارك الله فيك اخينا وادام عليك الصحة والعافية وطول البال علينا

----------


## abo saqer

الاخ ابو مروان  هل ارتفاع الدولار او انخفاضه يتبع النفط كمان مثل الذهب ؟

----------


## hatem9

> اخي اقصد بالنسبة للداو اغلاقه اليوم فوق 8200 ممتاز للعملات كصعود 
> اما الذهب اقصد به كمعلومة وانا ذكرت كمثال ليوم امس

     حبيبي ابو مروان اقفال الداو فوق 8200 ممتاز لعملات معينه او كل العملات

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ ابو مروان  هل ارتفاع الدولار او انخفاضه يتبع النفط كمان مثل الذهب ؟

 نعم اخي والله اعلم

----------


## diefallh

بعد اذنك اخى اسال شيخ عن الحرمة لان فية اخواننا كتير تجار دهب مش عارف ان كان هذا قصدك اخى
او انا لماستوعب الكلمات تقبل تحياتى

----------


## aljameel

> حبيبي ابو مروان اقفال الداو فوق 8200 ممتاز لعملات معينه او كل العملات

 العملات مقابل الدولار والله اعلم وقروب الين بحكم ارتباطهم بالعملات الرئيسيه

----------


## yasersafe

اخى الجميل
بارك الله فيك وربنا يخليك لينا دايما
ايه اخبار المجنون
وهل يا ترى فيه توصية اخرى نقدر ندخل فيها
حضرتك سهران معان ولا نايم بدرى ان شاء الله
وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> بعد اذنك اخى اسال شيخ عن الحرمة لان فية اخواننا كتير تجار دهب مش عارف ان كان هذا قصدك اخى
> او انا لماستوعب الكلمات تقبل تحياتى

 اخي معلوماتي المتواضعة حرام 
لا تعتبر كلامي فتوة 
انما انا قناعتي انه فيه من الحرام والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل
> بارك الله فيك وربنا يخليك لينا دايما
> ايه اخبار المجنون
> وهل يا ترى فيه توصية اخرى نقدر ندخل فيها
> حضرتك سهران معان ولا نايم بدرى ان شاء الله
> وشكرا

 اخي راقبه هو واليورو ين 
اي نزول لهم والله اعلم للشراءءءءءء 
بأذن الله اسهر معكم اليوم مع السوق الاسيوي

----------


## dzforexer

انا جديد في الميدان، سابدا بتوصيات القدامى نشالله.

----------


## yasersafe

> اخي راقبه هو واليورو ين 
> اي نزول لهم والله اعلم للشراءءءءءء 
> بأذن الله اسهر معكم اليوم مع السوق الاسيوي

 تسلملى يا غالى ومستنينك بعون الله

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

عدنا لنواصل معكم ومتابع ان شاء الله
وجدت  المجنون صحته تحتاج الى فيتامينات
فعملت تعزيز من تحت والله المستعان

----------


## الفقير 125

ننتظر توصياتك المباركة بحول الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار  السعر الحالي  6300  للمراقبة  متوقع والله اعلم صعود  هدف الصعود بأذن الله 6380  الستوب  6270  راقبوه ومن اقرب نقطة للستوب شراء  والله الموفق

----------


## الفقير 125

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار  السعر الحالي  6300  للمراقبة  متوقع والله اعلم صعود  هدف الصعود بأذن الله 6380  الستوب  6270  راقبوه ومن اقرب نقطة للستوب شراء   والله الموفق

 أرجوك يا أخي الكريم أن تكتب التوصيات بطريقة مبسطة للمبتدئين من أمثالي
شراء أو بيع على السعر الفلاني
تحديد الربح على السعر الفلاني
ستوب على السعر الفلاني
هذا مثال
ترفق بنا عاملك الله برفقه في الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## lord eva

الله عليك يا ابو مروان اليوم يومك والله انشاءالله الف مبروك الك وللشباب  اي شو هالتوصيات الحلوة يا معلم والله انت سيد الفوركس  انشاء الله  دايما الى الامام  الك كل دعواتنا الصادقة   دلوقتي ايه رأيك بستوب الكيبل على افتراض اشتريناه من ال310 يكون 285 <> 280  تقبل حبي واحترامي لنفسك المحبة ... :015:

----------


## aljameel

> أرجوك يا أخي الكريم أن تكتب التوصيات بطريقة مبسطة للمبتدئين من أمثالي
> شراء أو بيع على السعر الفلاني
> تحديد الربح على السعر الفلاني
> ستوب على السعر الفلاني
> هذا مثال
> ترفق بنا عاملك الله برفقه في الدنيا والآخرة

 اخي الله يسعدك واضحه التوصية 
شراء 
وجني الربح عند 6380 
وقف خسارة 6270

----------


## aljameel

> الله عليك يا ابو مروان اليوم يومك والله انشاءالله الف مبروك الك وللشباب   اي شو هالتوصيات الحلوة يا معلم والله انت سيد الفوركس  انشاء الله دايما الى الامام  الك كل دعواتنا الصادقة   دلوقتي ايه رأيك بستوب الكيبل على افتراض اشتريناه من ال310 يكون 285 <> 280   تقبل حبي واحترامي لنفسك المحبة ...

  
ممتاز والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم للصلاة 
موفقين بأذن الله

----------


## lord eva

> أستاذنكم للصلاة 
> موفقين بأذن الله

  
فليتقبل الله ..

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

الله ... الله ....الله     :015:  :015:  :015:  تحقق  الهدف الاول للمجنون ( باوند - ين )  الف الف مليون مبروك للجميع بارك الله فيك اخي الجميل

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

صلاة  العشاء بتوقيت مصر 
الى الصلاة يرحمنا ويرحمكم الله

----------


## aljameel

> الله ... الله ....الله     تحقق الهدف الاول للمجنون ( باوند - ين )  الف الف مليون مبروك للجميع  بارك الله فيك اخي الجميل

  
الله يبارك فيك ياابواحمد

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم ولنا لقاء بأذن الله بالمساء الفترة الاسيويه 
بأذن الله كلهم لاهدافهم صاعدين لاخوف 
موفقين بأذن الله

----------


## salim2

> الله عليك يا ابو مروان اليوم يومك والله انشاءالله الف مبروك الك وللشباب   اي شو هالتوصيات الحلوة يا معلم والله انت سيد الفوركس  انشاء الله دايما الى الامام  الك كل دعواتنا الصادقة   دلوقتي ايه رأيك بستوب الكيبل على افتراض اشتريناه من ال310 يكون 285 <> 280   تقبل حبي واحترامي لنفسك المحبة ...

  
معذرة يا رجل لا تنسى أن تكتب الاسم الأعظم لفظ الجلالة   _إن شاء الله_ تكتبها دائما كما ينبغي أن تكتب، حفظنا الله جميعا للخير والصواب.

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم

----------


## diefallh

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتك  كيف  حالك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو كندي  السعر الحالي  1.6288  والله اعلم شايف فيه فرصة بستوب صغير  الشراء من السعر الحالي  الستوب  1.6260  الاهداف بأذن الله  1.6390  1.6450  او القناعة  والله الموفق

----------


## MR_ADEL

> السلام عليكم

   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.....ان شاء الله سهرة سعيدة وجمعه مبارك باذن الله

----------


## diefallh

تفتكر الكيبل حيعدى6380

----------


## diefallh

مش مرتاح للنقطة دى واليورو1.4070حاسس انة حيعكس

----------


## aljameel

> تفتكر الكيبل حيعدى6380

 بأذن الله

----------


## diefallh

عموما انا شارى الاتنين ربنا يوفق والاسترالى دولار ساكن فى مكانة حنصبر ماشى الكلام

----------


## aljameel

> مش مرتاح للنقطة دى واليورو1.4070حاسس انة حيعكس

 الله اعلم 
احتمال 
واحتمال 4170 
كل شي جائز اخي

----------


## hatem9

> السلام عليكم

 وعليكم السلام ابومروان

----------


## aljameel

> معذرة يا رجل لا تنسى أن تكتب الاسم الأعظم لفظ الجلالة   _إن شاء الله_ تكتبها دائما كما ينبغي أن تكتب، حفظنا الله جميعا للخير والصواب.

 اخي جزاك الله خير 
سؤال للتنوير  هل تكتب 
الهمزه فوق الالف او تحتها 
لاني بصراحة دائما اكتبها فوق الالف 
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## hatem9

ابو مروان يورو كندي ماعندي في العملات       لو تكرمت حبيبي فرصه غيرها والله انا من اليوم انتظر طلتك الحلوه

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان يورو كندي ماعندي في العملات لو تكرمت حبيبي فرصه غيرها والله انا من اليوم انتظر طلتك الحلوه

  
شوف اليورو ين والمجنون 
والله اعلم فيهم 100 وفوق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار  السعر الحالي  6300  للمراقبة  متوقع والله اعلم صعود  هدف الصعود بأذن الله 6380  الستوب  6270  راقبوه ومن اقرب نقطة للستوب شراء   والله الموفق

   للمشااااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## hatem9

> شوف اليورو ين والمجنون 
> والله اعلم فيهم 100 وفوق

   شراء اوبيع ابومروان

----------


## aljameel

> شراء اوبيع ابومروان

 شراءءءءءءءءءءء والله الموفق

----------


## MR_ADEL

دخلت النيوزلندى والكندي من 6299................ :Asvc:  وان شاء الله الا الاهداف............الله يجزيك خير يا ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

يااخوان والله اعلم  المجنون واليورو ين  نحن ببداية موجه صاعده لهم قاعها اللو امس  وفي الغالب الموجات المتوسطة بتعطي كنقاط  من 500 لل 1000 نقطة ومحتمل اكثر  ومرات فوق 2000 نقطة  ولو نزلو فيكون نزول تصحيحي للموجه الدافعه  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

اخي الحبيب ابو مروان
ان شاء الله  المجنون لفوق
ولكن توقعك هل ممكن ان يصعد لاعلى من 152.38  ؟ 
تكرماً  لا امراً

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

> اخي جزاك الله خير 
> سؤال للتنوير  هل تكتب 
> الهمزه فوق الالف او تحتها 
> لاني بصراحة دائما اكتبها فوق الالف 
> وبارك الله فيك

 السلام عليكم 
يسعد مساك أخونا الفاضل الجميل
الهمزة تكتب تحت الألف .
زادك الله حرصا.......

----------


## aljameel

> دخلت النيوزلندى والكندي من 6299................   وان شاء الله الا الاهداف............الله يجزيك خير يا ابو مروان

  
موفق  بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> يسعد مساك أخونا الفاضل الجميل
> الهمزة تكتب تحت الألف .
> زادك الله حرصا.......

 جزاك الله خير اخي عبدالسلام

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الحبيب ابو مروان
> ان شاء الله المجنون لفوق
> ولكن توقعك هل ممكن ان يصعد لاعلى من 152.38 ؟ 
> تكرماً لا امراً

 اخي بأذن الله صاعد فوق 153 
هذا ما اراه كمعطيات امامي 
انا داخل شراء به ولم اغلق

----------


## aljameel

هذا شارت لليورو ين على اليومي  موضح بداخله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

نفس الشارت ارسموه على المجنون بتعرفو الاتجاه

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

تماااام..... الله يفتح عليك  وما توفيقي إلا بالله

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

اليورو كندي داخل على الاستوب
نحركه والا لا ؟

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

نحرك الستوب والا نعمل بيع  ؟؟؟

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

ضرب الستوب  الحمد لله

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

اكثر من ساعة وانا وحدي في الموضوع   :016:   وهذا ما كنت اخشاه   :016:    على كل حال   قدر الله وما شاء فعل

----------


## aljameel

> اكثر من ساعة وانا وحدي في الموضوع    وهذا ما كنت اخشاه     على كل حال    قدر الله وما شاء فعل

  
أسف اخي ابو احمد نمت 
معوضه بأذن الله 
هو للامانه صعود ولاكن انا احب الستوب الصغير

----------


## aljameel

المجنون واليورو ين والله اعلم اي ينزول فهم للشراء 
استغلال النزول وشراء 
الان أستاذنكم للصلاة 
موفقين بأذن الله

----------


## hatem9

ابو مروان كيف اليورو ين هبوط تمت العمليه عندي شراء130.54

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان كيف اليورو ين هبوط تمت العمليه عندي شراء130.54

  
بأذن الله صاعد 
ضع الستوب 129.10 
وتوكل على الله

----------


## 2e2y2e2

نفسى ادخل على اليورو-ين معاكم  بس خايف منه

----------


## aljameel

والكيبل والله اعلم  
السعر الحالي 1.6288 مناسب للشراء 
من اراد شراء يراقب ويضع الستوب المناسب له 
واحتمال ينزل لل 1.6230 ولست متاكد 
ويتوكل على الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> نفسى ادخل على اليورو-ين معاكم بس خايف منه

 ضع الستوب 129.10 
وتوكل على الله 
والله يرزقك

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

اخي الجميل
طبعا لا عتب ولا عتاب فانت صاحب فضل
ولكن حدث ما كنت اخشاه وضاع الربح ومعه شوية خسارة
ربنا يعوض
ولكن كل ما ارجوه هو اعادة النظر مرة اخرى في المجنون فممكن تعويض الخسارة والدخول بامر الله في الربح
وهل اليورو كندي ممكن ان يرتفع فنأخذه شراء مرة اخرى 
التوقيع
واحد زعلااان اوي اوي

----------


## hatem9

> بأذن الله صاعد 
> ضع الستوب 129.10 
> وتوكل على الله

 حبيبي ابو مروان الان دخلتي البيت من الصلاه  عندي عقد علي الكيبل بيع من 16340    احتفظ ولا اصرف

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل
> طبعا لا عتب ولا عتاب فانت صاحب فضل
> ولكن حدث ما كنت اخشاه وضاع الربح ومعه شوية خسارة
> ربنا يعوض
> ولكن كل ما ارجوه هو اعادة النظر مرة اخرى في المجنون فممكن تعويض الخسارة والدخول بامر الله في الربح
> وهل اليورو كندي ممكن ان يرتفع فنأخذه شراء مرة اخرى 
> التوقيع
> واحد زعلااان اوي اوي

 والله اعلم المجنون لو ينزل 100 نقطة فهو للشراءءءءءءءءءءء 
اليورو كندي مالم يكسر 1.6125 فهو بأذن الله لل 1.6450 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> حبيبي ابو مروان الان دخلتي البيت من الصلاه  عندي عقد علي الكيبل بيع من 16340  احتفظ ولا اصرف

 هو اخي والله اعلم لو عنده نيت نزول فتكون 1.6230 ولست متاكد منها

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

> والله اعلم المجنون لو ينزل 100 نقطة فهو للشراءءءءءءءءءءء 
> اليورو كندي مالم يكسر 1.6125 فهو بأذن الله لل 1.6450 
> والله الموفق

 المجنون نزل 130 نقطة من نقطة الهدف الاول الذي تحقق
وما زال في نزووول
فهل فيه حد لتوقف هذا النزول ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون نزل 130 نقطة من نقطة الهدف الاول الذي تحقق
> وما زال في نزووول
> فهل فيه حد لتوقف هذا النزول ؟؟

 اخي ابواحمد  انا من امس واليوم اقول المجنون فوق 149.80 للشراءءءءءء  مالم يكسرها فهو بمنطقة أمنه بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> يااخوان والله اعلم  المجنون واليورو ين  نحن ببداية موجه صاعده لهم قاعها اللو امس  وفي الغالب الموجات المتوسطة بتعطي كنقاط  من 500 لل 1000 نقطة ومحتمل اكثر  ومرات فوق 2000 نقطة  ولو نزلو فيكون نزول تصحيحي للموجه الدافعه  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   للمشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهدة

----------


## aljameel

واليورو دولار  والله اعلم فوق 1.3745  صاعد بأذن الله واهدافه فووووق  انا بقراء ارقام فلكيه نزول لا اعرف على ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  والله الموفق

----------


## hatem9

اخي ابومروان الدولار ين هادي مامنه خوف دحلته اليوم اربع مرات               ولله الحمد كلها ناجحه احس انه يختلف عن جميع الازواج                        طالب يسئل المعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابومروان الدولار ين هادي مامنه خوف دحلته اليوم اربع مرات  ولله الحمد كلها ناجحه احس انه يختلف عن جميع الازواج   طالب يسئل المعلم

   والله اعلم فوق 92.65 فهو صاعد بأذن الله لل 94 تقريبا  واعتبره فرصه بسعره الحالي 92.86  الستوب 20 نقطة مافيه مخاطره والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  الدولار فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.0823  من سعره الحالي لل 1.0860 فرصة بيع  الستوب ضعو الذي يناسبكم من 30 لل 50 نقطة  الهدف بأذن الله  1.0730  والله الموفق

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

ابو مروان الحبيب  تأكد اننني بستفيد من كل رد  بتتفضل بكتابته وتكرار سؤالي ينتج من عدم خبرتي وحب التأكد خاصة بعد مرور فترات من الزمن مثلا عندما تراجع المجنون بشكل مخيف قمت بعمل هيدج وبردك الاخير على استفساري قمت بفك الهيدج اضف الى ذلك قمت بعمل تعزيز شراء اكثر من مرة كلما انخفض عدد كبير من النقاط كل ذلك من توفيق الله ثم تعليماتك وتوجيهاتك ونتصرف طبقا لها  بارك الله فيك ولك

----------


## 2e2y2e2

معاكم فى الين  واليورو-ين 
بالتوفيق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان الحبيب  تأكد اننني بستفيد من كل رد بتتفضل بكتابته وتكرار سؤالي ينتج من عدم خبرتي وحب التأكد خاصة بعد مرور فترات من الزمن مثلا عندما تراجع المجنون بشكل مخيف قمت بعمل هيدج وبردك الاخير على استفساري قمت بفك الهيدج اضف الى ذلك قمت بعمل تعزيز شراء اكثر من مرة كلما انخفض عدد كبير من النقاط كل ذلك من توفيق الله ثم تعليماتك وتوجيهاتك ونتصرف طبقا لها   بارك الله فيك ولك

  
ابواحمد اسأل وانا تحت امرك بقدر المستطاع بما اعرفه اجيبك بما اني موجود على الجهاز 
ولا حرج ولا اتضايق من اي سؤال لا احد الاخوة 
بصدق مايضايقني

----------


## aljameel

> معاكم فى الين واليورو-ين 
> بالتوفيق

 للجميع بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم  الدولار فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.0823  من سعره الحالي لل 1.0860 فرصة بيع  الستوب ضعو الذي يناسبكم من 30 لل 50 نقطة  الهدف بأذن الله  1.0730   والله الموفق

   يقول Harmonic  شراء من 1.0725  الستوب 1.0687  الهدف بأذن الله 1.0950  على ذمته مو انا الشراء راقبو يمكن يصدق   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم 
المهم الكيبل لو صعد هدف بأذن الله 1.6440 
وهدف اخر لست متاكد منه انما راقبوه 1.6560 
الان أستاذنكم بحاول انام وأن ما نمت ساكون معكم 
جمعة مباركة للجميع

----------


## aljameel

واليورو ين والله حرام مايتفوت والله اعلم فرصة بستوب 60 نقطة 
وهدف من 150 نقطة لل 200 نقطة 
راقبوه والخيار لكم 
والله الموفق

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

> ابواحمد اسأل وانا تحت امرك بقدر المستطاع بما اعرفه اجيبك بما اني موجود على الجهاز 
> ولا حرج ولا اتضايق من اي سؤال لا احد الاخوة 
> بصدق مايضايقني

 الحمد لله رب العالمين
احسنت بك الظن .... ووجدته في محله
ولا املك الا ان اسأل الله رب العالمين ان يتقبل دعائي لك  بظهر الغيب
 و يوفقك الى كل خير
اما بالنسبة للاسئلة  عندي سؤال  اراك اهلا لاجابته ان شاء الله
سارسله لك على الخاص وتتكرم باجابته عندما يتوفر الوقت لديك

----------


## الفقير 125

> واليورو ين والله حرام مايتفوت والله اعلم فرصة بستوب 60 نقطة 
> وهدف من 150 نقطة لل 200 نقطة 
> راقبوه والخيار لكم 
> والله الموفق

 نشتري اليورو ام نبيعه يا اخي الكريم؟

----------


## aljameel

> نشتري اليورو ام نبيعه يا اخي الكريم؟

 راقبه واشتري والستوب لوقف الخسارة 129.10

----------


## الفقير 125

> راقبه واشتري والستوب لوقف الخسارة 129.10

 يا احباب
السعر عندي 92.89
لا ارى 129.10
هل المنصة مختلة

----------


## safari42

اليورو ين اخي ليس  دولار ين

----------


## الفقير 125

خخخخخ
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mtaham

استغفر الله العظيم ضرب استوب اليورو ين والنيوزلاندى دولار واليورو كندى  اللهم انى اسألك العوض

----------


## alshreef2005

صباح الخير على الجميع وجمعه مباركه للجميع

----------


## aBoRaMa

يا إخوان،، ليس عليكم الدخول كل يوم،، أحياناً ربما من الحكمة التوقف ليوم أو أكثر حتى ينضبط العامل النفسي،، كما أن المتاجرة في وقت الأخبار متعبة جداً

----------


## franco195

so2al 3n el eur/cad
ana shayf forset long shdeda lw wasal 16130 
eh r2yokom ????

----------


## 2e2y2e2

> so2al 3n el eur/cad
> ana shayf forset long shdeda lw wasal 16130 
> eh r2yokom ????

 السلام عليكم 
اخى هذا الموضوع ليس للتحليلات

----------


## روووح_ابوظبي

اخ الجميل   ما  هو رأيك بخوص  اليورو دولار  ما  هو  وضعه ؟؟؟

----------


## أبو اسامه

اخي جميل مساء الخير 
انا عندي صفقه شراء على الجنيه ين  152.32
شو رايك لوين الامور رايحه ... بارك الله فيك

----------


## 2e2y2e2

وين الاخ جميل

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

> اخي ابواحمد  انا من امس واليوم اقول المجنون فوق 149.80 للشراءءءءءء  مالم يكسرها فهو بمنطقة أمنه بأذن الله

   للمشاهدة   ربنا يعوض علينا

----------


## aBoRaMa

> للمشاهدة    ربنا يعوض علينا

 الرجل لا يلام،، هو اجتهد والتوفيق بيد الله،، أتمنى أن تكون قد التزمت بالستوب لوز عند 149.80

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

> الرجل لا يلام،، هو اجتهد والتوفيق بيد الله،، أتمنى أن تكون قد التزمت بالستوب لوز عند 149.80

 من لام الرجل ؟؟؟  !!! ومن قال انه لم يجتهد    واضح جداً انك لست معنا في الصفقة وداخل تحملنا لوم الرجل   الستوب انضرب بمراحل من زمااان عند كتابة المشاركة

----------


## aBoRaMa

> من لام الرجل ؟؟؟ !!!  ومن قال انه لم يجتهد    واضح جداً انك لست معنا في الصفقة وداخل تحملنا لوم الرجل الستوب انضرب بمراحل من زمااان عند كتابة المشاركة

 لم أقصد الأمر الذي خطر ببالك،، أنا نيتي صافية 
على كل حال ،، أنا بائع من قبل أن يكسر الستوب لوز،، شوف استراتيجيتي وتلقى كلامي 
الله يرزقني ويرزقك

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
معوضه يااخوان بأذن الله  
خيرها في غير بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الكيبل  هو المحك لباقي العملات  لو كسر 1.6125 او 1.6130  فله نزول ويسحب معه الباقي   مالم يكسرها اتوقع للصعود بقية  والله اعلم

----------


## aBoRaMa

أهلين با ابو مروان 
ألذ واظرف وأجعص يوم هو اليوم :18:  
رايك في الاسترالي فرنك 
أنا بايع من 0.8470

----------


## diefallh

> السلام عليكم 
> معوضه يااخوان بأذن الله  
> خيرها في غير بأذن الله

 وعليكم السلم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  يعوض الله ع الجميع

----------


## 2e2y2e2

اهلا اخ جميل  افتقدناك اليوم

----------


## aljameel

> أهلين با ابو مروان 
> ألذ واظرف وأجعص يوم هو اليوم 
> رايك في الاسترالي فرنك 
> أنا بايع من 0.8470

 سامحني بنزلها كمان 5 نقاط 
8465 
والهدف بأذن الله 8350 كهدف اول 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو الكيبل  هو المحك لباقي العملات  لو كسر 1.6125 او 1.6130  فله نزول ويسحب معه الباقي  مالم يكسرها اتوقع للصعود بقية   والله اعلم

   راقبو النقطة للكيبل مهمه جدا 1.6125  مالم يكسرها هيسحب باقي العملات التي مرتبطه بالدولار   وقروب الين كمجنون ويورو ين  كسرها نزول مالم يكسرها والله اعلم صعود  والله الموفق  ولاتنسو اليوم جمعة افضل المدرجات

----------


## aBoRaMa

> سامحني بنزلها كمان 5 نقاط 
> 8465 
> والهدف بأذن الله 8350 كهدف اول 
> والله اعلم

 اقصد 0.8460،،،، لكن وش قصدك  :Ohmy:  بسامحني

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.6186  شراء من السعر الحالي او قريب من الستوب  الستوب   1.6125  الهدف بأذن الله  1.6500  لو انضرب الستوب  بيع  وهدف البيع بأذن الله  1.5850 + - تقريبا  كسر 1.5800 مزيد من النزول والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اقصد 0.8460،،،، لكن وش قصدك  بسامحني

 اخي انا احترم تحليلك فأنت بنظري محلل 
فالمفروض استسمحك

----------


## aBoRaMa

> اخي انا احترم تحليلك فأنت بنظري محلل 
> فالمفروض استسمحك

  
الله يرفع شأنك،، والله إنك تضعني في موضع فوق الذي أستحق  :Doh:

----------


## abo saqer

الاخ ابو مروان اذا تكرمت علي شو رايك بالاسترالي دولار انا شاريه ومرتد علي الان 85 نقطة 
هل مازال للشراء ؟
تنصح اعزز والاستوب لو امس ؟
ودمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.3925  والله اعلم النقطة  1.3870 لل 1.3860  هي مهمه كسرها سيذهب به لل 1.3760 وكسر 1.3745 مزيد من النزول  مالم يكسر 1.3860 او 870  فهو صاعد والله اعلم لل 1.4150  وممكن اعتبار 1.3860 هي الستوب للشراء  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ ابو مروان اذا تكرمت علي شو رايك بالاسترالي دولار انا شاريه ومرتد علي الان 85 نقطة 
> هل مازال للشراء ؟
> تنصح اعزز والاستوب لو امس ؟
> ودمت بحفظ الرحمن

 اخي لاتعزز 
ضع الستوب اللو امس 
والله اعلم اللو 7720 
ومع الارتفاع ارفع الستوب لنقطة دخولك 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو الكيبل  هو المحك لباقي العملات  لو كسر 1.6125 او 1.6130  فله نزول ويسحب معه الباقي  مالم يكسرها اتوقع للصعود بقية   والله اعلم

  

> راقبو النقطة للكيبل مهمه جدا 1.6125  مالم يكسرها هيسحب باقي العملات التي مرتبطه بالدولار   وقروب الين كمجنون ويورو ين  كسرها نزول مالم يكسرها والله اعلم صعود  والله الموفق  ولاتنسو اليوم جمعة افضل المدرجات

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.6186  شراء من السعر الحالي او قريب من الستوب  الستوب   1.6125  الهدف بأذن الله  1.6500  لو انضرب الستوب  بيع  وهدف البيع بأذن الله  1.5850 + - تقريبا  كسر 1.5800 مزيد من النزول والله اعلم  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.3925  والله اعلم النقطة  1.3870 لل 1.3860  هي مهمه كسرها سيذهب به لل 1.3760 وكسر 1.3745 مزيد من النزول  مالم يكسر 1.3860 او 870  فهو صاعد والله اعلم لل 1.4150  وممكن اعتبار 1.3860 هي الستوب للشراء   والله الموفق

     للمشااااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

وللامانه انا دخلت شراء بالكيبل من سعر 1.6160 والستوب 1.6125 
ووضعت امر معلق بيع 1.6124 
والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## yasersafe

انا برضه دخلت شراء معاك ان شاء الله من 1.6190 وربنا يكرم ان شاء الله وربنا يوفقك اخى الجميل يارب ويرزقك برزقنا جميعا

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان ...انا لسه واصل...ومعاك فى الأمر المعلق...بس متسبنيش معلق...او اتفعل ..ساعدني نفك الهيدج معا" على ربح...الله يرضى عليك

----------


## aljameel

> انا برضه دخلت شراء معاك ان شاء الله من 1.6190 وربنا يكرم ان شاء الله وربنا يوفقك اخى الجميل يارب ويرزقك برزقنا جميعا

 موفق بأذن الله اخي

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان ...انا لسه واصل...ومعاك فى الأمر المعلق...بس متسبنيش معلق...او اتفعل ..ساعدني نفك الهيدج معا" على ربح...الله يرضى عليك

  
اي هدج مافهمت عليك

----------


## mmhosny

خلاص انا فهمت...يعني نعمل ستوب 125 و بيع من 124 ...صح

----------


## mmhosny

خد بالك من حاجه...انا جربت قبل كده امر معلق خلال الويك اند...وكان فبه جاب و كنت فرحان جدا""ان الموضوعكان في صالحي..وفتح السوق و لم يفعل البرنامج الأمر المعلق بالرغم انه كان بيع من 140 مثلا" و السوق فتح على 130...الشىء التاني ....لو حاطط ستوب مثلا" زي اليومعند 125 و تركنا الآمر و تم هبوط السعر في الجاب الى 110 مثلا":
1- لن يفعل الستوب عند 125 بل سيعتبر الستوب 110...تانيا" لو كان الأمر انت حاطه بحيث انه عند الستوب يكون الحساب مارجن...يعني عند 125 لازم الحساب يصفر...البرنامج مش هيصفر الحساب لا ده هياكل من المارجن... 
تحياتي لك

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

السلام عليكم جميعا
السلام عليكم ابو مروان
السلام عليكم او راما 
من مدرجات الدرجة الثالثة احييكم
ونلتقي بكم مرة ثانية بعد صلاة العشاء ان شاء الله 
الحبيب ابو مروان 
ارسلت لك على الخاص
وجالس بالمدرجات لاي لحظة تأمرني بنزول الملعب بالحساب الميني 
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم جميعا
> السلام عليكم ابو مروان
> السلام عليكم او راما 
> من مدرجات الدرجة الثالثة احييكم
> ونلتقي بكم مرة ثانية بعد صلاة العشاء ان شاء الله 
> الحبيب ابو مروان 
> ارسلت لك على الخاص
> وجالس بالمدرجات لاي لحظة تأمرني بنزول الملعب بالحساب الميني 
> تحياتي للجميع

 ابو احمد هذا سوق فلس 
سأضرب لك مثل على نفسي  
اليورو ين  
منطقيا بيقول من الموجه الصاعده انه صحح عند 38% وارتد منها صعود 
انا وضعت التوصيه عليه ووضعت اللو 129.10 الستوب وهو انزل بقليل من 38% 
وصعد واخترق الهاي المفروض توصية تقدر تقول 90% ناجحه 
لنفسي وضعت الستوب تحت 76% ناقص20 نقطة 
76% تمثل 128 انا وضعت الستوب لنفسي تحتها ب20 نقطة 
127.80 ينزل ويضرب الستوب 127.80 ويرتد صعود فوق 129 
قسم بالله شي يحير العقل 
انا وضعت لك مثل لتحليل عمله وقس على ذلك 
هل يواصل صعود او ينزل الله اعلم

----------


## yasersafe

اخى العزيز الجميل الكيبل نقدر نقول دلوقتى شراء ولا بيع
انا داخله صفقة شراء زى ما قولتلك قبل كده فعاوز اطمن
طمنى الله يخليك وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> اخى العزيز الجميل الكيبل نقدر نقول دلوقتى شراء ولا بيع
> انا داخله صفقة شراء زى ما قولتلك قبل كده فعاوز اطمن
> طمنى الله يخليك وشكرا

 اخي حتى اللحضه مالم يكسر 1.6125 فهو شراء كسرها بيع 
والله اعلم

----------


## 10001

> ابو احمد هذا سوق فلس 
> سأضرب لك مثل على نفسي  
> اليورو ين  
> منطقيا بيقول من الموجه الصاعده انه صحح عند 38% وارتد منها صعود 
> انا وضعت التوصيه عليه ووضعت اللو 129.10 الستوب وهو انزل بقليل من 38% 
> وصعد واخترق الهاي المفروض توصية تقدر تقول 90% ناجحه 
> لنفسي وضعت الستوب تحت 76% ناقص20 نقطة 
> 76% تمثل 128 انا وضعت الستوب لنفسي تحتها ب20 نقطة  127.80 ينزل ويضرب الستوب 127.80 ويرتد صعود فوق 129 
> قسم بالله شي يحير العقل 
> ...

   مبين عليه انه يتابع صفقاتك :Big Grin:   هل تتوقع ان ذلك مقصود لانى اعاني نفس الحركة او قريب منها

----------


## aljameel

> مبين عليه انه يتابع صفقاتك  هل تتوقع ان ذلك مقصود لانى اعاني نفس الحركة او قريب منها

  
ما اعتقد مقصود انما تجي بالصدفه والله اعلم 
كل شي محتمل

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة لليورو ين 
مالم يكسر اللو اليوم 127.80 والله اعلم صاعد لل 132.50 بأذن الله 
هو صحح عند 82% نزول  
انا بصراحه لن ادخله اليوم سانتظر للاسبوع القادم 
والله الموفق

----------


## MR_ADEL

أبو مروان انا جتى الان ما قفلت اليورو - ين وكنت شارى من 128.80..... تنصح بايه ؟؟؟ الله يجيزك خير...

----------


## aljameel

والمجنون مالم يكسر اللو اليوم 
فهو صاعد فوق 154 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان انا جتى الان ما قفلت اليورو - ين وكنت شارى من 128.80..... تنصح بايه ؟؟؟ الله يجيزك خير...

 اخي بأمانه وصدق حتى اللحضه ماشيف الاصعود وكهدف اول 132.50 بأذن الله 
هل يفعلها وينزل الله اعلم

----------


## MR_ADEL

> بالنسبة لليورو ين 
> مالم يكسر اللو اليوم 127.80 والله اعلم صاعد لل 132.50 بأذن الله 
> هو صحح عند 82% نزول  
> انا بصراحه لن ادخله اليوم سانتظر للاسبوع القادم 
> والله الموفق

 وصل الرد ...شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك مع الاخوة... انا بخليه للاسبوع القادم... وان شاء الله خير

----------


## aljameel

صباح الخير للموجودين 
الفوركس عودنا على السهر

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.3925  والله اعلم النقطة  1.3870 لل 1.3860  هي مهمه كسرها سيذهب به لل 1.3760 وكسر 1.3745 مزيد من النزول  مالم يكسر 1.3860 او 870  فهو صاعد والله اعلم لل 1.4150   وممكن اعتبار 1.3860 هي الستوب للشراء   والله الموفق

   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ساضع تصوري لليورو دولار  انا وضعتت توصية عليه ساجددها   السعر الحالي الاغلاق 1.3936  سنغير الستوب لل 1.3890  اهداف الصعود بأذن الله  1.4150  1.4350  1.4600  سأضع تصوري لو انضرب الستوب   ندخل بيع  اهداف البيع  1.3840  ومتوقع مزيد من النزول لل1.3760 بأذن الله  وكسر 1.3745 بندخل بموجه هابط طويله والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

صباح الخير يا ابو مروان 
الأسبوع هذا لم يكن موفق لك فيما يبدو لي،،

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير يا ابو مروان 
> الأسبوع هذا لم يكن موفق لك فيما يبدو لي،،

 هلا ابو راما 
فعلا ماصدقت اني تخلصت من الكيبل فعلت شراء مقابل الشراء الخاسرة 
وعند تساوي الخسارة بالربح اغلقت 
البارح ركزت على اليورو ين واستوب بعيد سبحان الله ينزل لنفس الاستوب ويرتد منه

----------


## aBoRaMa

الحمدلله،، إنك افتكيت منه،، معروف ان اي وامر خاسرة لخبط الشخص ويصير يتابع الزوج نفسه وتروح فرص كثير بسبب مراقبة الخاسر 
 إذا تذكر في أول الأيام لما كنت أشارك معك،، كنت أقول لك إنك فعلاً اهديتني اليورو ين وانه ذهب  
هذا الزوج مربح جداً جداً للي يعرف يتعامل معه،، تصدق عاد إن عمري في الفوركس قصير جداً جداً ، ولكن بفضل الله ،، توفقت فيه 
أنا بصراحة ركزت على أزواج معينة ويمكن اقول لك حفظت شارتاتها بعد 
اليورو ين 
الباوند ين 
الفرنك ين 
الباوند فرنك (ابو النكبات اللي خلاني ابتكر استراتيجيتي) :Big Grin: ،،،  اليوم مصعت منه 100 نقطة تقريباً مع انه اعطى اكثر

----------


## aljameel

> الحمدلله،، إنك افتكيت منه،، معروف ان اي وامر خاسرة لخبط الشخص ويصير يتابع الزوج نفسه وتروح فرص كثير بسبب مراقبة الخاسر 
> إذا تذكر في أول الأيام لما كنت أشارك معك،، كنت أقول لك إنك فعلاً اهديتني اليورو ين وانه ذهب  
> هذا الزوج مربح جداً جداً للي يعرف يتعامل معه،، تصدق عاد إن عمري في الفوركس قصير جداً جداً ، ولكن بفضل الله ،، توفقت فيه 
> أنا بصراحة ركزت على أزواج معينة ويمكن اقول لك حفظت شارتاتها بعد 
> اليورو ين 
> الباوند ين 
> الفرنك ين 
> الباوند فرنك (ابو النكبات اللي خلاني ابتكر استراتيجيتي)،،، اليوم مصعت منه 100 نقطة تقريباً مع انه اعطى اكثر

 فعلا قروب الين ممتاز 
بالذات اليورو ين بس البارح خدعني بالرغم كان بموجه دافعه قصيرة واغلق الديلى فوق خط الكسر نمت صحيت لقيته نازل  
بأذن الله تتعوض

----------


## aBoRaMa

والله  ودي اسولف معك واسامرك،، لكن معزوم ولازم اطلع الآن،، عاد انا ترى دقة بدو،، يعني لازم احضر عند المعزب من صلاة المغرب 
نشوفكم على خير،، تامرني بشيء قبل اطلع

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم 
ابو مروان 
أنا أعتقد إنك خبير اليوت 
شوف لي شارت الاسترالي فرنك وعطني رايك فيه،، طبعاً انا ما اعرف من اليوت الا اسمه وان الموجات 8  
عطني رايك في الشارت لو سمحت،، وياليت ترسم لي الترقيم الصحيح

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> ابو مروان 
> أنا أعتقد إنك خبير اليوت 
> شوف لي شارت الاسترالي فرنك وعطني رايك فيه،، طبعاً انا ما اعرف من اليوت الا اسمه وان الموجات 8  
> عطني رايك في الشارت لو سمحت،، وياليت ترسم لي الترقيم الصحيح

 هلا ابوراما 
لا تعتقد شي انا موخبير بتاتا 
انا رقمت شارت وانت شوف وقارن بينهم

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

مرحبا ابو مروان
كيفك وكيف الجميع 
اتمنى اسبوع جديد بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
بالمناسبة ابو مروان
ارسلت لك على الخاص  هل اطلعت على رسالتي ؟؟ 
تحياتي

----------


## hatem9

اخي ابو مروان   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته    اتمنى ان تكون في صحه جيده    بصراحه اخي انا قفلت يوم الجمعه على خسائر كبيره   اليورو ين عند كسره 129,10 على طول تخلّصت من الصفقه    المجنون ند كسر 149,80 تخلّصت منه     بصراحه اخي قرأت لأحد الاخوان الاسبوع الماضي انه يوجد هدف للمجنون    145 ويا خوفي يكون كلامه صحيح لأن الاوضاع المحيطه لا تبشّر بخير    مثلا الداو اقل من 8200 والبترول هابط      تحياتي وتقديري واحترامي

----------


## aBoRaMa

ابو احمد،، كيف حالك،، ان شاء الله عوضت اللي خسرته اليومين الفايتين

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا ابو مروان
> كيفك وكيف الجميع 
> اتمنى اسبوع جديد بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
> بالمناسبة ابو مروان
> ارسلت لك على الخاص هل اطلعت على رسالتي ؟؟ 
> تحياتي

 اطلعت على الرسالة ابواحمد

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابو مروان السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اتمنى ان تكون في صحه جيده  بصراحه اخي انا قفلت يوم الجمعه على خسائر كبيره اليورو ين عند كسره 129,10 على طول تخلّصت من الصفقه المجنون ند كسر 149,80 تخلّصت منه  بصراحه اخي قرأت لأحد الاخوان الاسبوع الماضي انه يوجد هدف للمجنون 145 ويا خوفي يكون كلامه صحيح لأن الاوضاع المحيطه لا تبشّر بخير مثلا الداو اقل من 8200 والبترول هابط  تحياتي وتقديري واحترامي

 بأذن الله تتعوض اخي حاتم 
ابشر هالاسبوع بأذن الله نعوضها 
شوف اليورو دولار انا كتبت توصية فيه وبستوب صغير

----------


## hatem9

[quote=aljameel;1252997]بأذن الله تتعوض اخي حاتم 
ابشر هالاسبوع بأذن الله نعوضها 
شوف اليورو دولار انا كتبت توصية فيه وبستوب صغير[/quote   ابو مروان توقعاتك للاسبوع القادم حسب الاسواق العالميه صعود ام هبوط للعملات  ما هواللو للمجنون ان تم كسره يتاكد الهبوط

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

> ابو احمد،، كيف حالك،، ان شاء الله عوضت اللي خسرته اليومين الفايتين

 اخي ابو راما
والله اضحكتني ... اضحك الله سنك يوم العرض عليه
ياحبيبي ربنا  ما يكتبها عليك  ( مارجن كول)
ولكن عملت حساب مايكرو بعشرة دولار... يمكن ربنا يكرمنا ونعود للسوق
يعني ح اشتغل بالسنتات... الله كريم

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  انا احتمال الاسبوع هذا اكون متغيب عنكم لاعمالي الخاصة  عندي جولة من مدينة لمدينة جدة الرياض الشرقية والقصيم الهفوف  بصدق صعب التواصل معكم فأسمحولي  سأحاول جاهدا ارسم لكم خارطة الطريق للكيبل وقيسو على ذلك باقي العملات  الكيبل  انا وصيت علية يوم الجمعة شراء  النقطة 1.6125 هي مفترق الطريق ليوم الاثنين وهي الستوب للشراء  اختراق 1.6310 والله اعلم سيذهب به لل 1.6500  عند الوصول 1.6500 بأذن الله احتمال ينزل منها 100 لل 150 نقطة ومنها يعاود الصعود  المهم مجرد وصوله 1.6500 عينكم بأذن الله على مشارف 1.7000 والله اعلم  ولو يوم الاثنين فتح  ونزل وكسر 1.6125 بيع ارجعو لتوصية  بالنسبة للمجنون واليورو ين   مالم يكسر اللو ليوم الجمعه فهم صاعدين والله اعلم  مجرد وصول المجنون 151 واليورو ين 130 انسو النزول بتاتا  كسر لو يوم الجمعه بيع بدون تردد والله اعلم  اليورو دولار كتبت به توصية واضحة جدا وبستوب صغير اهدافه حلوة  ارجو معذرتي عن الغايب هذا الاسبوع  تحياتي للجميع واتمنى لكم اسبوع موفق بأذن الله  انا اليوم وغدا متواجد ومن يريد يسأل بأذن الله ساجيبه

----------


## aBoRaMa

> اخي ابو راما
> والله اضحكتني ... اضحك الله سنك يوم العرض عليه
> ياحبيبي ربنا ما يكتبها عليك ( مارجن كول)
> ولكن عملت حساب مايكرو بعشرة دولار... يمكن ربنا يكرمنا ونعود للسوق
> يعني ح اشتغل بالسنتات... الله كريم

 لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله  :No3:  
الله يعوض عليك

----------


## معلم فوركس

تعود بالف سلامة ان شاء الله ...

----------


## diefallh

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
تروح وترجع بالسلامة  غانم سالم باذن الله 
ان شاء الله تقيس السوق ع الكيبل تحت او فوق 1.6125والله الموفق تقبل تحياتى

----------


## diefallh

اخى اريد من حضرتك ان تعطينى اسم مؤشر تثق فية للصفقات الصغيرة بمعنى يوضح بداية الموجة الصغيرة للصعود او الهبوط نعتمد علية بهدف30-40نقطة حضرتك تفضل استخدامة او تنصح باستعمالة 
لك منى جزيل الشكر

----------


## alshreef2005

تروح وتجى بالسلامه :Eh S(7):  اخونا الجميل  :Icon26:

----------


## alshreef2005

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> تروح وترجع بالسلامة غانم سالم باذن الله 
> ان شاء الله تقيس السوق ع الكيبل تحت او فوق 1.6125والله الموفق تقبل تحياتى

    :016:  :016:  ان شاء الله هااااااااااااابط
انا بايع للمقاومه 1.580  :Drive1:

----------


## علي احمد

> اخى اريد من حضرتك ان تعطينى اسم مؤشر تثق فية للصفقات الصغيرة بمعنى يوضح بداية الموجة الصغيرة للصعود او الهبوط نعتمد علية بهدف30-40نقطة حضرتك تفضل استخدامة او تنصح باستعمالة 
> لك منى جزيل الشكر

 انا معك في الموضوع هذا ياريت حد يساعدنا 
خصوصا ابو مروان لو يتكرم

----------


## diefallh

باين انه سافر بالسلامة لما يرجع ان شاء الله 
فرصة والسوق مسكر والاعصاب هادية

----------


## aljameel

> اخى اريد من حضرتك ان تعطينى اسم مؤشر تثق فية للصفقات الصغيرة بمعنى يوضح بداية الموجة الصغيرة للصعود او الهبوط نعتمد علية بهدف30-40نقطة حضرتك تفضل استخدامة او تنصح باستعمالة

   

> لك منى جزيل الشكر

    شوف سأعطيكم مؤاشر سهل جدا للجميع  طبعا المؤشر موجود بجميع برامج التداول   من 30 لل 50 نقطة لاتطمع واكرر بدون طمع مجرد تطمع بتخسر  هو ممكن بيعطى اكثر ولاكن غالبا عند تشبعه صعود او نزول بيعطى اكثر  فرضا يكون تحت 30 بتقول متشبع نزول بتتوقع صعود مرات بيصعد شي بسيط ثم يكمل نزول  ونفس الشي عند النزول بيكون فوق 70 بتتوقع نزول بينزل شي بسيط ثم يواصل صعود  الفكرة وضحت لاتشتري وتبيع مابين 30 و 70   واكرر لا للطمع نصيحة مجرد تطمع تخسر ويفضل العملات المتحركة وافضل شي هو الكيبل  مرتين باليوم واحدة بيع واحدة شراء اشتغلو على الكيبل  المؤشر هو مؤشر القوة النسبية RSI فريم الساعة  تحت 30 شراء وتتاكد انه بيصعد السعر  فوق 70 بيع وتتاكد انه بينزل السعر

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

سفرة مباركة ان شاء الله أخونا الجميل
سلم لي على نجد .......... يا سلام على هواء القصيم بالليل صحيح يرد الروووووووح 
ان شاء الله تروح وترجع بالخير والسلامة

----------


## diefallh

> شوف سأعطيكم مؤاشر سهل جدا للجميع  طبعا المؤشر موجود بجميع برامج التداول   من 30 لل 50 نقطة لاتطمع واكرر بدون طمع مجرد تطمع بتخسر  هو ممكن بيعطى اكثر ولاكن غالبا عند تشبعه صعود او نزول بيعطى اكثر  فرضا يكون تحت 30 بتقول متشبع نزول بتتوقع صعود مرات بيصعد شي بسيط ثم يكمل نزول  ونفس الشي عند النزول بيكون فوق 70 بتتوقع نزول بينزل شي بسيط ثم يواصل صعود  الفكرة وضحت لاتشتري وتبيع مابين 30 و 70   واكرر لا للطمع نصيحة مجرد تطمع تخسر ويفضل العملات المتحركة وافضل شي هو الكيبل  مرتين باليوم واحدة بيع واحدة شراء اشتغلو على الكيبل  المؤشر هو مؤشر القوة النسبية RSI فريم الساعة  تحت 30 شراء وتتاكد انه بيصعد السعر  فوق 70 بيع وتتاكد انه بينزل السعر

 تسلم اخى الكرييم ومشكور  للاجابة والتوضيح بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> سفرة مباركة ان شاء الله أخونا الجميل
> سلم لي على نجد .......... يا سلام على هواء القصيم بالليل صحيح يرد الروووووووح 
> ان شاء الله تروح وترجع بالخير والسلامة

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك 
اكيد اشتقت لديار ابومتعب 
ترجع لنا بالسلامه

----------


## diefallh

اخى  اسف اخر استفسار بنفس اعدادتة عندى لايظهر الخطين 70  /30لونهم الاحمر تقبل ودى 
ومشكور سلفا

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

> الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك 
> اكيد اشتقت لديار ابومتعب 
> ترجع لنا بالسلامه

   :Hands: خلني ساكت يا خوك
تصدرني هجوسن و توردني هجوس
تصبح على خير

----------


## aljameel

> اخى اسف اخر استفسار بنفس اعدادتة عندى لايظهر الخطين 70 /30لونهم الاحمر تقبل ودى 
> ومشكور سلفا

 الخطين انا واضعهم بامكانك وضع خطوط من اعلى الشاشه خط اوفقي

----------


## fnammas

مؤشر رائع وانا اعتمد علية دائما في تشبع العمله

----------


## علي احمد

> شوف سأعطيكم مؤاشر سهل جدا للجميع  طبعا المؤشر موجود بجميع برامج التداول   من 30 لل 50 نقطة لاتطمع واكرر بدون طمع مجرد تطمع بتخسر  هو ممكن بيعطى اكثر ولاكن غالبا عند تشبعه صعود او نزول بيعطى اكثر  فرضا يكون تحت 30 بتقول متشبع نزول بتتوقع صعود مرات بيصعد شي بسيط ثم يكمل نزول  ونفس الشي عند النزول بيكون فوق 70 بتتوقع نزول بينزل شي بسيط ثم يواصل صعود  الفكرة وضحت لاتشتري وتبيع مابين 30 و 70   واكرر لا للطمع نصيحة مجرد تطمع تخسر ويفضل العملات المتحركة وافضل شي هو الكيبل  مرتين باليوم واحدة بيع واحدة شراء اشتغلو على الكيبل  المؤشر هو مؤشر القوة النسبية RSI فريم الساعة  تحت 30 شراء وتتاكد انه بيصعد السعر  فوق 70 بيع وتتاكد انه بينزل السعر

 تسلم يا حبيب وسفرة سالمة ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الباوند نيوزلندي  السعر الحالي  2.5819  انا لم اتعامل معه من قبل شارته وهدفه ونقاطه اعجبوني  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على صعود ندخل ونتوكل على الله  والستوب  2.5719  لو فتح على نزول مراقبته لو ماكسر الستوب ندخل شراء والستوب نفسه  لو فتح على نزول وكسر الستوب اقصى نقطة يصل لها او من اقرب نقطة لل 2.5350  ندخل شراء والستوب 2.5350  وضعت لكم جميع الاحتمالات بالنهاية بأذن الله بندخل شراء  الاهداف بأذن الله  2.6100  2.6450  والله الموفق

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

تصحبك السلامة بامر الرحمن

----------


## aljameel

> تصحبك السلامة بامر الرحمن

 هلا ابو احمد 
شوف توصية الباوند نيوزلندي بأذن الله بتعوض

----------


## لينا سلمان

مشكور وعلى التحليل 
وهل من سؤال اين يذهب   نيوزلندي والدولار
ممكن يكون باى ولى سل
وشكر

----------


## aljameel

> مشكور وعلى التحليل 
> وهل من سؤال اين يذهب نيوزلندي والدولار
> ممكن يكون باى ولى سل
> وشكر

 لاشكر على واجب اختي   النيوزلندي دولار  السعر الحالي  6272  كموجه عامه هدفه بأذن الله 6800 مالم يكسر  6145  ومن ارد الدخول به يراقب التالي  الافتتاح ويراقب النقطة 6240 لو كسرها احتمال  ينزل 6200 لل 6170 تقريبا  ومنها يتم الشراء  والستوب 6145  لو فتح على صعود ممكن يدخل شراء ويضع  الستوب 6240 او 6145  المهم عدم الاستعجال بالدخول مراقبة ثم دخول  لو واصل نزول بعد 6200 وكسر الستوب 6145 متوقع ينزل لل 5950 تقريبا  وضعت الاحتمالان بالنسبة للنزول او الصعود  لو فتح على نزول وكسر 6240 ممكن بيعه ووضع ستوب بحدود 30 نقطة ومراقبته كما بالشرح السابق  والله الموفق  اسبوع موفق بأذن الله للجميع

----------


## yasersafe

اخى الجميل صباح الفل
ايه رايك فى اتجاه الكيبل والمجنون اليوم وما هى أهدافهم وشكرا
واتمنى تكون قضيت اجازة سعيدة

----------


## abo saqer

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
وجزاك الله خير اخي ابو مروان على رسم الطريق لاسبوع كامل 
تروح وترجع بالسلامة ووموفق بسفرتك

----------


## 1عبدالله

ان شاء الله تسلم ابو مروان وترجع بالسلامة

----------


## alshreef2005

ان شاء الله اسبوع خير للجميع 
وتعود وترجعلنا بالسلامه اخونا الجميل

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  والله اعلم  راقبو المجنون الان السعر 149  مالم يكسر 148.35  هدفه بأذن الله 154  ارجو معذرتي لعد م المتابعة

----------


## alshreef2005

> السلام عليكم  والله اعلم  راقبو المجنون الان السعر 149  مالم يكسر 148.35  هدفه بأذن الله 154   ارجو معذرتي لعد م المتابعة

  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  صباح الفل يادكتور وجزاك الله خيرا 
بالتوفيق باذن الله وترجعلنا بمتابعاتك بالسلامه
صحيح دكتور ايه اخبار :Emoticon1:  الباوند نيزولاندى  :016:  انا شاريه هو والكيبل  :Drive1:

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان...لو كنت متاح...افدنا في اليورو و الكيبل

----------


## almjd

> شوف سأعطيكم مؤاشر سهل جدا للجميع  طبعا المؤشر موجود بجميع برامج التداول   من 30 لل 50 نقطة لاتطمع واكرر بدون طمع مجرد تطمع بتخسر  هو ممكن بيعطى اكثر ولاكن غالبا عند تشبعه صعود او نزول بيعطى اكثر  فرضا يكون تحت 30 بتقول متشبع نزول بتتوقع صعود مرات بيصعد شي بسيط ثم يكمل نزول  ونفس الشي عند النزول بيكون فوق 70 بتتوقع نزول بينزل شي بسيط ثم يواصل صعود  الفكرة وضحت لاتشتري وتبيع مابين 30 و 70   واكرر لا للطمع نصيحة مجرد تطمع تخسر ويفضل العملات المتحركة وافضل شي هو الكيبل  مرتين باليوم واحدة بيع واحدة شراء اشتغلو على الكيبل  المؤشر هو مؤشر القوة النسبية RSI فريم الساعة  تحت 30 شراء وتتاكد انه بيصعد السعر  فوق 70 بيع وتتاكد انه بينزل السعر

 بالفعل طبقة النضرية وللان ربح  
وحجزت من الربح 50 نقطة وقف خسارة 
شكرا لك يالجميل

----------


## 2e2y2e2

يا سبحان الله   المنتدى كله اصبح ممل بدون الاخ جميل 
الله يرجعك بالسلامة

----------


## علي احمد

> يا سبحان الله   المنتدى كله اصبح ممل بدون الاخ جميل 
> الله يرجعك بالسلامة

 مثل ما قولت 
انا اصلا ما تابعش غير مواضيع الجميل 
ربي يرده بالسلامة

----------


## diefallh

انا واخد اجازة اسبوع  للفرجة  فقط

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير جميعا 
مشكورين على السؤال بارك الله فيكم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المججنون   السعر الحالي  150.90  مراقبته لو نزل لل 150.40  متوقع منها ارتداد شراء والستوب 150  الشراء من بعد مراقبه  منطاق شراء من 150.80 لل 150  الهدف العام صاعد  هدف اول بأذن الله  152.20  هدف ثاني بأذن الله  155  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  129.80  والله اعلم متوقع الصعود  مراقبته عند 129.60 لو نزل متوقع ارتداد  مناطق شراء من 129.70 لل 129  شراء من بعد مراقبه  الستوب  129  الاهداف بأذن الله  130.80  132.30  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بالفعل طبقة النضرية وللان ربح  
> وحجزت من الربح 50 نقطة وقف خسارة 
> شكرا لك يالجميل

  

> يا سبحان الله المنتدى كله اصبح ممل بدون الاخ جميل 
> الله يرجعك بالسلامة

  

> مثل ما قولت 
> انا اصلا ما تابعش غير مواضيع الجميل 
> ربي يرده بالسلامة

  

> انا واخد اجازة اسبوع للفرجة فقط

 بارك الله فيكم جميعا 
قطعت الرحلة لاسباب العاصفه الرملية

----------


## aljameel

وللامانه انا دخلت شراء بالمجنون واليورو ين 
150.80 
129.70 
والاستوب ابعد بعض الشي 
والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## osama1t

الله يطمن قلبك اخى الجميل
انا شارى المجنون منذ اغلاق الامس

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.6228  والله اعلم متوقع الصعود  مراقبته عند النقطة 1.6200+ - متوقع منها ارتداد  و لو نزل تحتها  اقصى له نزول شراء وسنتابعه سويا بأذن الله  هدفه العام بأذن الله 1.6550  قبله اهداف سنحددها لاحقا بأذن الله  الستوب ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم  من 30 لل50 نقطة  المهم الشراء من بعد مراقبه  والله الموفق

----------


## fnammas

والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الله يطمن قلبك اخى الجميل
> انا شارى المجنون منذ اغلاق الامس

 موفق بأذن الله اخي  
انا شاري من يوم الجمعة واليوم عززت  
والله يكتب لنا جميعا التوفيق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المججنون   السعر الحالي  150.90  مراقبته لو نزل لل 150.40  متوقع منها ارتداد شراء والستوب 150  الشراء من بعد مراقبه  منطاق شراء من 150.80 لل 150  الهدف العام صاعد  هدف اول بأذن الله  152.20  هدف ثاني بأذن الله  155   والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  129.80  والله اعلم متوقع الصعود  مراقبته عند 129.60 لو نزل متوقع ارتداد  مناطق شراء من 129.70 لل 129  شراء من بعد مراقبه  الستوب  129  الاهداف بأذن الله  130.80  132.30   والله الموفق

     للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## أبو اسامه

اخي جميل  
صباح الخير الجميل  
عندي استفسار عالكييبل شو رايك لوين رايح 
انا عامل بيع على 6035  من مبارح

----------


## aljameel

> اخي جميل  
> صباح الخير الجميل  
> عندي استفسار عالكييبل شو رايك لوين رايح 
> انا عامل بيع على 6035 من مبارح

  
بأمانه اخي انا حتى اللحضه انا شايف صعود 
هو بموجه عرضية ممله والله اعلم  
سعر بيعك الان صعب اقولك انه نازل له حتى السعر المتوقع النزول له 1.6200 احتمال ماينزل له 
والله اعلم

----------


## mmhosny

صباح الخير يا ابو مروان...الله يرضي عليك...هدف اليورو دولار ايه اليوم

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير يا ابو مروان...الله يرضي عليك...هدف اليورو دولار ايه اليوم

 هلا اخي 
انا من قبل وضعت توصية علية 
وحددت اهدافه 
1.4150 
1.4350 
1.4600 
والستوب 
1.3890 
والله اعلم هدفه اليوم 
1.4170 
ولتطمئن اكثر مجرد يلمس 1.4015  بأذن الله لاهدافه والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للمجنون لمن دخل به مراقبة  152.10 او 152.20  نراقب النقطتين هذه اما يواصل صعود او نجني ربحنا من بعد مراقبة  ومحاولة اخذه مرة اخرى من تحت  جني الربح بالمراقبة والله الموفق  نفس الشي لليورو ين النقطة 130.80 تقريبا  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم  
عنده انفجار سعري مع دخول سوق اوربا او قبله

----------


## aljameel

النيوزلندي دولار مراقبته عند 6310 لل 6300 
متوقع منها ارتداد والله اعلم 
هدف الارتداد بأذن الله 6380 
من يريد الدخول يضع استوب من 20 لل 30 نقطة 
الدخول من بعد مراقبة 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> لاشكر على واجب اختي    النيوزلندي دولار  السعر الحالي  6272  كموجه عامه هدفه بأذن الله 6800 مالم يكسر  6145  ومن ارد الدخول به يراقب التالي  الافتتاح ويراقب النقطة 6240 لو كسرها احتمال  ينزل 6200 لل 6170 تقريبا  ومنها يتم الشراء  والستوب 6145  لو فتح على صعود ممكن يدخل شراء ويضع  الستوب 6240 او 6145  المهم عدم الاستعجال بالدخول مراقبة ثم دخول  لو واصل نزول بعد 6200 وكسر الستوب 6145 متوقع ينزل لل 5950 تقريبا  وضعت الاحتمالان بالنسبة للنزول او الصعود  لو فتح على نزول وكسر 6240 ممكن بيعه ووضع ستوب بحدود 30 نقطة ومراقبته كما بالشرح السابق  والله الموفق   اسبوع موفق بأذن الله للجميع

   وهذه التوصية الاساس  نزل كما توقعت بفضل الله وتوفيقه لل 6194 وارتد منها

----------


## osama1t

> الكيبل والله اعلم  
> عنده انفجار سعري مع دخول سوق اوربا او قبله

 انفجار سعرى فى اى اتجاة اخى الكريم؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> انفجار سعرى فى اى اتجاة اخى الكريم؟؟

 توقع احتمال واحتمال لا 
توقعي نزول ثم صعود والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.6228  والله اعلم متوقع الصعود  مراقبته عند النقطة 1.6200+ - متوقع منها ارتداد  و لو نزل تحتها اقصى له نزول شراء وسنتابعه سويا بأذن الله  هدفه العام بأذن الله 1.6550  قبله اهداف سنحددها لاحقا بأذن الله  الستوب ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم  من 30 لل50 نقطة  المهم الشراء من بعد مراقبه   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مراقبة النقطة 1.6310 تقريبا   منها اما مواصلة الصعود او نزول   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  اي نزول لليورو دولار فهو للشراء  اتوقع والله اعلم هدفه اليوم بأذن الله 1.4170 تقريبا  من اراد الشراء يضع الستوب  1.3890 او 1.3870  او الستوب المناسب له  السعر الحالي  1.3980  مراقبته والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

واليورو ين والله اعلم اي نزول فهو للشراء  السعر الحالي 129.80  مناطق شراء من 129.80 لل 129  ووضع الستوب المناسب لكم  والله الموفق  نراكم لاحقا بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

تفس الشي للمجنون اي نزول للشراء والله اعلم 
ووضع الستوب المناسب لكم 
والله الموفق

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

الحمد لله على سلامتك أخونا الجميل
لا تعبت...........

----------


## 2e2y2e2

الحمد لله على سلامتك اخ جميل

----------


## 2e2y2e2

اخ جميل ما رايك بالين ؟؟ هل هو للبيع ؟

----------


## diefallh

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مراقبة النقطة 1.6310 تقريبا   منها اما مواصلة الصعود او نزول    والله الموفق

  بالفعل هو اللى حصل وصل6314ثم نزل واليورو ين 130.20  ثم نزل  جزاك الله كل  الخيرات

----------


## abo saqer

السلام عليكم 
الحمد لله على السلامة اخي ابو مروان اذا ممكن افيدني بالملكي هل هو للشراء ؟وكذلك الدولار كندي

----------


## mmhosny

او مروان..ارجو ان تكون باحسن حال...انا شاري يورو ين من 130.15 و هدفي 132.80 و ستوب 129
...اي تعديل يا استاذي..وشكرا"

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم

----------


## yasersafe

وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته أخى الجميل

----------


## mtaham

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## aljameel

> او مروان..ارجو ان تكون باحسن حال...انا شاري يورو ين من 130.15 و هدفي 132.80 و ستوب 129
> ...اي تعديل يا استاذي..وشكرا"

 بأذن الله اهدافنا  131.50  132.30  ومتوقع المزيد والله اعلم

----------


## mtaham

ما رأيك يا أبو مروان فى اليورو استرالى

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.6228  والله اعلم متوقع الصعود  مراقبته عند النقطة 1.6200+ - متوقع منها ارتداد  و لو نزل تحتها اقصى له نزول شراء وسنتابعه سويا بأذن الله  هدفه العام بأذن الله 1.6550  قبله اهداف سنحددها لاحقا بأذن الله  الستوب ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم  من 30 لل50 نقطة  المهم الشراء من بعد مراقبه   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  لازال للخير بقية والله اعلم  هدفنا القادم بأذن الله  1.6400  وهدفنا الرئيسي بأذن الله  1.6550  ومن اراد الدخول من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل   يضع الستوب 1.6235 او الستوب المناسب له  والله الموفق

----------


## yasersafe

ما رأيك فى المجنون أخى الجميل ندخل شراء فيه وما هو اهدافه يا ترى

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   المججنون   السعر الحالي  150.90  مراقبته لو نزل لل 150.40  متوقع منها ارتداد شراء والستوب 150  الشراء من بعد مراقبه  منطاق شراء من 150.80 لل 150  الهدف العام صاعد  هدف اول بأذن الله  152.20  هدف ثاني بأذن الله  155   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  لازالت الفرصة قائمة  من اراد الدخول من السعر الحالي152.42 لل 152  والله اعلم منطاق شراء  ويضع الستوب المناسب له  هدفنا القادم بأذن الله 153.30  وله اهداف اخرى صعوديه والله اعلم  وهدفنا الرئيسي بأذن الله 155  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  129.80  والله اعلم متوقع الصعود  مراقبته عند 129.60 لو نزل متوقع ارتداد  مناطق شراء من 129.70 لل 129  شراء من بعد مراقبه  الستوب  129  الاهداف بأذن الله  130.80  132.30   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  والله اعلم لازلت الفرصة قائمة  بأذن الله اهدافنا القادمه  131.50  132.30  والله الموفق

----------


## yasersafe

أشكرك أخى الجميل على هذا البيان الرائع

----------


## mtaham

وماذا عن اليورو استرالى

----------


## aljameel

> ما رأيك يا أبو مروان فى اليورو استرالى

 بأمانه شايف له هدف تحت كبير 
تقريبا 1.6700 
ولست متاكد منه 100% 
يحتاج صبر 
والله اعلم

----------


## بحريني88

مرحبا بالجمييل  
كيف حالك 
طمني عليك

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا بالجمييل  
> كيف حالك 
> طمني عليك

 بخير عساك بخير اخي

----------


## aljameel

> أشكرك أخى الجميل على هذا البيان الرائع

 لاشكر على واجب اخي

----------


## بحريني88

> بخير عساك بخير اخي

 دووم ان شاء الله  :Eh S(7):  
انه الحمدلله بخير وصحه

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين  السعر الحالي  85.80  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الشراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الستوب  85.10  الاهداف بأذن الله  86.80  87.50  والله الموفق

----------


## زهرة اللوز

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين  السعر الحالي  85.80  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الشراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الستوب  85.10  الاهداف بأذن الله  86.80  87.50   والله الموفق

  
توكلنا على الله
الى الاهداف باذن الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  السعر الحالي  1.0890  الستوب  1.0925 او 1.0940  اختارو مايناسبكم  الهدف بأذن الله  1.0670  والله الموفق

----------


## forex rising

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  لازالت الفرصة قائمة  من اراد الدخول من السعر الحالي152.42 لل 152  والله اعلم منطاق شراء  ويضع الستوب المناسب له  هدفنا القادم بأذن الله 153.30  وله اهداف اخرى صعوديه والله اعلم  وهدفنا الرئيسي بأذن الله 155   والله الموفق

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حمد لله على السلامه استاذنا الغالي والله الك وحشه 
واسمحلي ان اكون متابع وتلميذ مشاغب لكن ودنا نستفيد من خبرتك العاليه والراقيه 
بخصوص الاهداف هل هي على اساس هذا الشارت المرفق ؟ 
انا بس حاب اشوف طريقة تحليلي قريبه من الصحه ول لا وشكرا

----------


## بحريني88

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  السعر الحالي  1.0890  الستوب  1.0925 او 1.0940  اختارو مايناسبكم  الهدف بأذن الله  1.0670   والله الموفق

 على بركه الله توكلت على الله  :Drive1:  
وان شاء الله الى الهدف المذكور   :Eh S(7):  صار لي فتره مادخلت معاك  
وان شاء الله يارب عودتي تكوني خير  :18:  :18:

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> حمد لله على السلامه استاذنا الغالي والله الك وحشه 
> واسمحلي ان اكون متابع وتلميذ مشاغب لكن ودنا نستفيد من خبرتك العاليه والراقيه 
> بخصوص الاهداف هل هي على اساس هذا الشارت المرفق ؟ 
> انا بس حاب اشوف طريقة تحليلي قريبه من الصحه ول لا وشكرا

 الله يسلمك اخي 
بخدمتك حبيبي  
والله اعلم تقريبا قريبه من اهدافك بالشارت 
موفق اخي وماشاء عليك شارت جميل

----------


## aljameel

> على بركه الله توكلت على الله  
> وان شاء الله الى الهدف المذكور   صار لي فتره مادخلت معاك  
> وان شاء الله يارب عودتي تكوني خير

 للمعلومية ممل نوع ما لان ماشي بموجه عرضية تحتاج صبر

----------


## forex rising

> الله يسلمك اخي 
> بخدمتك حبيبي  
> والله اعلم تقريبا قريبه من اهدافك بالشارت 
> موفق اخي وماشاء عليك شارت جميل

 مشكور استاذي العزيز وما قصرت وان شاء الله الى الاهداف

----------


## بحريني88

> للمعلومية ممل نوع ما لان ماشي بموجه عرضية تحتاج صبر

 ههههههههههه افااااااااا عليك صاابرين معااه ولا كنى نشوووفه يا الهدف يا الستوب 
لكن بأذن الله الى الهدف المذكور :AA:

----------


## aljameel

السلم عليكم  يشهد الله انا ما سأتكلمه للمصلحه العامه  بعض الاخوان يوصي اكثر من توصية مثلا  الكيبل شراء  الدولار فرنك شراء  فأن اصابة احدهم  قال انا نجحت بالتوصية  فمعروف الكيبل عكس الدولار فرنك فاكيد تصيب واحدة وتفشل واحدة  ومثل اخرتوصية على المجنون شراء وتوصية اخرى على الفرنك ين او اليورو ين بيع  فالمعروف ان قروب الين بتجاه واحد لو نزل المجنون بينزل معه الفرنك ين ولو صعد بيصعد الفرنك ين فاكيد تصيب واحدة وتخطى واحدة  والله ماكتبته الا للتوضيح وعدم التغرير بالاخرين لانه هذا حرام ويسأل  كاتب التوصية امام الله سبحانه وتعالى ويحساب   اكتب توصيتان وهم بتجاه واحد فمن المؤكد تصيب واحدة وتخطى واحدة واطلع بطل واحدة ضربت ستوب وحده لم تضرب اتباها بالتي لم تضرب الستوب والتي ضرب الستوب اقول معوضه بأذن الله   انا رجل صريح جدا هذا تغرير وحرام ولعب باموال الناس ولو يزعل مني من يكون  والله من وراء القصد

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم للصلاة 
والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## علي احمد

> السلم عليكم  يشهد الله انا ما سأتكلمه للمصلحه العامه  بعض الاخوان يوصي اكثر من توصية مثلا  الكيبل شراء  الدولار فرنك شراء  فأن اصابة احدهم  قال انا نجحت بالتوصية  فمعروف الكيبل عكس الدولار فرنك فاكيد تصيب واحدة وتفشل واحدة  ومثل اخرتوصية على المجنون شراء وتوصية اخرى على الفرنك ين او اليورو ين بيع  فالمعروف ان قروب الين بتجاه واحد لو نزل المجنون بينزل معه الفرنك ين ولو صعد بيصعد الفرنك ين فاكيد تصيب واحدة وتخطى واحدة  والله ماكتبته الا للتوضيح وعدم التغرير بالاخرين لانه هذا حرام ويسأل  كاتب التوصية امام الله سبحانه وتعالى ويحساب   اكتب توصيتان وهم بتجاه واحد فمن المؤكد تصيب واحدة وتخطى واحدة واطلع بطل واحدة ضربت ستوب وحده لم تضرب اتباها بالتي لم تضرب الستوب والتي ضرب الستوب اقول معوضه بأذن الله   انا رجل صريح جدا هذا تغرير وحرام ولعب باموال الناس ولو يزعل مني من يكون  والله من وراء القصد

 بارك الله فيك استاذنا 
وربي يقبل صلاتك مقدما

----------


## فارس نواف

السلام عليكم
تسجيل حضور ومشاركة
تم الدخول دولار فرنك والله اليجيب الي فيه الخير
وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## mmhosny

صباح الفل يا جميل...تسلم...وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## Great success

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  لازال للخير بقية والله اعلم  هدفنا القادم بأذن الله  1.6400  وهدفنا الرئيسي بأذن الله  1.6550  ومن اراد الدخول من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل   يضع الستوب 1.6235 او الستوب المناسب له  والله الموفق

 معاك ... 
ولكني نزلت التارقت الثاني شويه
وإن شاء الله تنجح الصفقة

----------


## franco195

السلام عليكم 
حمد لله على السلامه استاذنا الغالي   
ما رأيك فى gbp/chf  
وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

صباح الخير جميعا 
موفقين بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للكيبل 
احتمال يواصل فوق 1.6400 
راقبوه لو واصل خير وبركة 
هو له هدف بأذن الله 1.6430 هل يصل له اما يصل لل 1.6400 ثم ينزل ثم صعود له الله اعلم 
لو واصل صعود تمسكو به والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة لليورو دولار والله اعلم 
هدفنا القادم بأذن الله 1.4070 والهدف الثاني 1.4170 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> حمد لله على السلامه استاذنا الغالي   
> ما رأيك فى gbp/chf  
> وشكرا

 اخي وانا بكتب لك بقول ماني مرتاح لصعوده 
الا هو نازل 
انا شايف له هدف تحت ولست متاكد منه  
بس تتكون رؤية واضحة سابلغ بها بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> تسجيل حضور ومشاركة
> تم الدخول دولار فرنك والله اليجيب الي فيه الخير
> وبالتوفيق للجميع

 بالتوفيق بأذن الله   

> صباح الفل يا جميل...تسلم...وجزاك الله كل خير

 صباح النور   

> معاك ... 
> ولكني نزلت التارقت الثاني شويه
> وإن شاء الله تنجح الصفقة

 معك حق بس لو شفت 1.6450 تمسك به والله اعلم

----------


## forex rising

صباح النور استاذنا العزيز 
بالنسبة لليورو شراء من السعر الحالي بهدف ان شاء الله 4070

----------


## aljameel

> صباح النور استاذنا العزيز 
> بالنسبة لليورو شراء من السعر الحالي بهدف ان شاء الله 4070

 الان قريب اخي من الهدف 
من امس انا موصي عليه 
الان لا انصحك انتظر فرصة اخرى وادخل   
مجرد تتضح فرصة سأضعها بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

المجنون وصل للهدف الذي حددته وهو 153.30 الحمد لله 
سينزل بعض الشي ثم يواصل صعود بأذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر الكيبل يصل هدفه

----------


## aljameel

اليورو نجنى ربحنا عند 1.4060 تقريبا والله الموفق

----------


## abo saqer

صباح الخير اخونا ابو مروان 
وحمد لله على السلامة وعودا ميمونا 
اخي مارايك بالملكي اذا تكرمت علينا 
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

المجنون راقبوه عند 152.40 + - تقريبا متوقع منها ارتداد ومواصلة الصعود والله اعلم 
152.80 
متوقع من احدهم الارتداد

----------


## MR_ADEL

ابو مروان اعتقد الكيبل طلع فوق خط 70 على rsi رأيك ممكن بيعه بهدف 30 ل50 نقطة ومن اى نقطة.... لو انا مخطأ ممكن التصحيح ....

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير اخونا ابو مروان 
> وحمد لله على السلامة وعودا ميمونا 
> اخي مارايك بالملكي اذا تكرمت علينا 
> وجزاك الله خيرا

  
الله يسلمك اخي 
اتوقع والله اعلم عنده هدف الان 5830

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان اعتقد الكيبل طلع فوق خط 70 على rsi رأيك ممكن بيعه بهدف 30 ل50 نقطة ومن اى نقطة.... لو انا مخطأ ممكن التصحيح ....

 بالامانه خايف اقولك لاني شايف له اهداف صعودية 
اذا رغبت ضع لك ستوب 20 نقطة 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الكيبل مابين 1.6350 لل 1.6300 والله اعلم متوقع الارتداد وهدف بأذن الله 1.6430 لل 
 1.6450 
والله الموفق

----------


## MR_ADEL

> بالامانه خايف اقولك لاني شايف له اهداف صعودية 
> اذا رغبت ضع لك ستوب 20 نقطة 
> والله الموفق

 الله يكرمك يا ابو مروان ... طيب هو الان لامس الخط ..للتعلم فقط هل الضرورة صعوده فوق وبداية نزولة ولا مجرد ملامسة الخط...؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> الله يكرمك يا ابو مروان ... طيب هو الان لامس الخط ..للتعلم فقط هل الضرورة صعوده فوق وبداية نزولة ولا مجرد ملامسة الخط...؟؟؟

 اخي البيع فوق 70 مثلا 80 + - تقريبا 
هو الان 67 اتوقع البيع فيه مغامرة

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر اليورو دولار يصل هدفه الاول

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الدولار فرنك  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  السعر الحالي  1.0890  الستوب  1.0925 او 1.0940  اختارو مايناسبكم  الهدف بأذن الله  1.0670   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   اول 100 نقطة  بأذن الله لهدفنا  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون وصل للهدف الذي حددته وهو 153.30 الحمد لله 
> سينزل بعض الشي ثم يواصل صعود بأذن الله 
> والله الموفق

  

> المجنون راقبوه عند 152.40 + - تقريبا متوقع منها ارتداد ومواصلة الصعود والله اعلم 
> 152.80 
> متوقع من احدهم الارتداد

  

> راقبو الكيبل مابين 1.6350 لل 1.6300 والله اعلم متوقع الارتداد وهدف بأذن الله 1.6430 لل 
> 1.6450 
> والله الموفق

 للمشاااااااااااااااهدة

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين والفرنك ين بأذن الله لاهدافهم 
والله الموفق

----------


## abo saqer

الاخ ابو مروان تنصح بشراء اليورو او الباوند من الاسعار الحاليه الساعه 10.20
ودمت سالما

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ ابو مروان تنصح بشراء اليورو او الباوند من الاسعار الحاليه الساعه 10.20
> ودمت سالما

 راقب المجنون والكيبل كما وضحت بتوقع الارتداد

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ ابو مروان تنصح بشراء اليورو او الباوند من الاسعار الحاليه الساعه 10.20
> ودمت سالما

 والله اعلم المجنون فيه مايقارب 200 نقطة 
والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان...مبروك على الأهداف...ربنا يكرمك.. 
ممكن نحرك الستوب للدولار فرنك و لا نخليه 0940

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان...مبروك على الأهداف...ربنا يكرمك.. 
> ممكن نحرك الستوب للدولار فرنك و لا نخليه 0940

 الله يبارك فيك 
انت اول واحد يبارك بالرغم من امس فوق الف نقطة اربحنا الحمد لله 
لو صعد لل 830 متوقع منها نزول للهدف بأذن الله 
قدم الستوب واحجز جزء من الربح والاعلاق بأذن الله عند الهدف 
والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

كله في ميزان حسناتك يا استاذي...ان شاء الرحمن

----------


## yasersafe

أخى الجميل انا ما دخلتش صفقة الفرنك بس اسمحلى اباركلك برضه لانك بصراحة شمعه المتداول العربى المضيئة وبصراحة موضوعك من صدق المواضيع فى المنتدى وهو على القمه فى المنتدى وشكرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه

----------


## aBoRaMa

> الله يبارك فيك 
> انت اول واحد يبارك بالرغم من امس فوق الف نقطة اربحنا الحمد لله 
> لو صعد لل 830 متوقع منها نزول للهدف بأذن الله 
> قدم الستوب واحجز جزء من الربح والاعلاق بأذن الله عند الهدف 
> والله الموفق

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ما شاء الله تبارك الله،، مبروك عليكم،، مالي نصيب والا كان دخلت معكم 
أنا والله مشغول هاليومين ويمكن ما ادخل السوق ابد الى نهاية اغسطس

----------


## aljameel

> أخى الجميل انا ما دخلتش صفقة الفرنك بس اسمحلى اباركلك برضه لانك بصراحة شمعه المتداول العربى المضيئة وبصراحة موضوعك من صدق المواضيع فى المنتدى وهو على القمه فى المنتدى وشكرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه

     

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ما شاء الله تبارك الله،، مبروك عليكم،، مالي نصيب والا كان دخلت معكم 
> أنا والله مشغول هاليومين ويمكن ما ادخل السوق ابد الى نهاية اغسطس

 الله يبارك فيكم  
ومبرووك للجميع

----------


## henry66

أخي الجميل الساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس 
اقسم بالله العظيم ان موضوعك ده جميل زي اسمك وفي رايي المتواضع 
انه الموضوع رقم واحد في هذا المنتدي الرائع وموضوعك ده بيتربع علي القمة 
اباركلك علي تحقق اهدافك واتمني لك المزيد باذن الله وادعوا الله لك بان يوفققك ويطيل عمرك ويبارك لك في زريتك

----------


## henry66

ووالله العظيم انا اول مابدخل هنا بحس براحة نفسية مش عارف ليه

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل الساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس 
> اقسم بالله العظيم ان موضوعك ده جميل زي اسمك وفي رايي المتواضع 
> انه الموضوع رقم واحد في هذا المنتدي الرائع وموضوعك ده بيتربع علي القمة 
> اباركلك علي تحقق اهدافك واتمني لك المزيد باذن الله وادعوا الله لك بان يوفققك ويطيل عمرك ويبارك لك في زريتك

 بارك الله فيك 
وأنت اجمل 
شهادة اعتز فيها اخي العزيز

----------


## hatem9

حبيبي ابو مروان السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## 2e2y2e2

السلام عليكم  ومبروك الاهداف المحققة 
متابع معاك اخ جميل وبشغف

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

> بارك الله فيك 
> وأنت اجمل 
> شهادة اعتز فيها اخي العزيز

 السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير أخونا الفاضل الجميل
وأقول كن جميلا ترى الوجود جميلا

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم

----------


## forex rising

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحقيقة لساني عاجز عن التعبير لتهنئتك لكن قول لله بارك الله بيك وكثر الله من امثالك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
عن جد نمبر ون بالتوصيات

----------


## aljameel

> حبيبي ابو مروان السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   

> السلام عليكم ومبروك الاهداف المحققة 
> متابع معاك اخ جميل وبشغف

 الله يبارك فيك اخي    

> السلام عليكم 
> جزاك الله خير أخونا الفاضل الجميل  
> وأقول كن جميلا ترى الوجود جميلا

 وأنت اجمل اخي العزيز

----------


## yasersafe

وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى الجميل

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  والله اعلم هدفه الان كما ذكرت سابقا 1.6430  منها نراقبه اما يواصل صعود للهدف 1.6550  او يرتد من 1.6430 تقريبا  لو ارتد منها ندخل بيع  والستوب 1.6455  لو اخترق 1.6455 ولو بنقطة  هدفه 1.6550 بأذن الله  هدف البيع أنت وقناعتك  50 او 100 او اكثر  وساوضح لاحقا   والله الموفق   بالنسبه للمجنون هدفه الان والله اعلم 153.90 بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الحقيقة لساني عاجز عن التعبير لتهنئتك لكن قول لله بارك الله بيك وكثر الله من امثالك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
> عن جد نمبر ون بالتوصيات

  
الله يبارك فيك 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## yasersafe

الله ينور اخى الجميل وايه رايك فى المجنون والهدف الجاى ايه

----------


## aljameel

> الله ينور اخى الجميل وايه رايك فى المجنون والهدف الجاى ايه

  
والله اعلم 153.90 تقريبا 
ليست دعوة للشراء الان

----------


## yasersafe

أشكرك اخى الجميل وربنا يخليك لينا يارب ويكرمك

----------


## forex rising

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  والله اعلم هدفه الان كما ذكرت سابقا 1.6430  منها نراقبه اما يواصل صعود للهدف 1.6550  او يرتد من 1.6430 تقريبا  لو ارتد منها ندخل بيع  والستوب 1.6455  لو اخترق 1.6455 ولو بنقطة  هدفه 1.6550 بأذن الله  هدف البيع أنت وقناعتك  50 او 100 او اكثر  وساوضح لاحقا   والله الموفق    بالنسبه للمجنون هدفه الان والله اعلم 153.90 بأذن الله

 السلام عليكم 
استاذي العزيز ما فهمته امر شراء للمجنون بهدف تقريبا 80 نقطة كم الستوب ؟
وبالنسبه للكيبل مراقبه وشو رايك امر معلق شراء من 6460 الى الهدف 
او يرتد من 6430 والهدف 50 نقطة والستوب 6455 
نتوكل على الله وندخل الان

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> استاذي العزيز ما فهمته امر شراء للمجنون بهدف تقريبا 80 نقطة كم الستوب ؟
> وبالنسبه للكيبل مراقبه وشو رايك امر معلق شراء من 6460 الى الهدف 
> او يرتد من 6430 والهدف 50 نقطة والستوب 6455 
> نتوكل على الله وندخل الان

 اخي بالنسبة للمجنون الان صعب الشراء 
انا وصيت عليه بعد وصوله للهدف 153.30 
وقلت احتمال بينزل لل 152.80 او 40 ومنها الشراء 
الان لا انصح 
بالنسبة للكيبل لاتضع امر مغلق احتمال ينزل بعد الاختراق وتدخل بمنطة شراء افضل والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

انا استغرب يااخوان الي بيقول اشتري الان  
فرضا الكيبل وضعت منطقة شراء من بعد الهدف 1.6400 
وحددت مابين 1.6350 لل 1.6300 
ونزل لل 1.6330 
المفروض استغليتو النزول ودخلتو شراء 
وانا للامانه وضعت امر معلق على 1.6350 
والحمد لله بمنطقة ربح

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للدولار فرنك يراقبو النقطة 1.0740 
اختراقها بأذن لهدفنا 
الان هدفه القادم بأذن الله 1.0765 
اذا ما اخترق النقطة 1.0740 نجني ربحنا 
والله الموفق

----------


## henry66

أخي الجميل الجميل هل في صفقة الدولار فرنك نخرج عند 740 ام نكمل للهدف 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## عبدالله سعود

اخي الجميل وش رايك بالدولار كنديوش رايك اشتري

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل الجميل هل في صفقة الدولار فرنك نخرج عند 740 ام نكمل للهدف 
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 اخي هدفه الان والله اعلم 765 
وراقب نقطة 740 اختراقها لهدفنا بأذن الله 
مالم يخترقها ويكتفى بهذا النزول نجنى ربحنا وبأذن الله نحدد منطقه اخرى للدخول 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل وش رايك بالدولار كنديوش رايك اشتري

 هو تقريبا وصل للهدف الان 
احتمال يرتد لل 350 او 400  ومنه احدهم يواصل نزول 
والله اعلم

----------


## MR_ADEL

> هو تقريبا وصل للهدف الان 
> احتمال يرتد لل 350 او 400 ومنه احدهم يواصل نزول 
> والله اعلم

 يعنى رايك ندحل شراء الان بهدف 350؟؟؟ طيب والاستوب يكون كام؟؟؟

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

اهلا ومرحبا اخي الحبيب ابو مروان سالم غانم بآمر الرحمن ما هي الصفقة التي يمكن لي الدخول فيها الان لك خالص الشكر والتقدير

----------


## henry66

الحمد لله اخي الجميل وصل للهدف الف مليون مبروك بارك الله فيك

----------


## henry66

الان ننتظر اختراق 740 باذن الملك

----------


## aljameel

> يعنى رايك ندحل شراء الان بهدف 350؟؟؟ طيب والاستوب يكون كام؟؟؟

  
الستوب اخر نقطة وصل لها او اتقص ب 10 لل 20 نقطة 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اهلا ومرحبا اخي الحبيب ابو مروان  سالم غانم بآمر الرحمن ما هي الصفقة التي يمكن لي الدخول فيها الان  لك خالص الشكر والتقدير

  
اخي ابو احمد شوف توصية الكيبل الصقحة السابقة 
والله الموفق

----------


## MR_ADEL

> الستوب اخر نقطة وصل لها او اتقص ب 10 لل 20 نقطة 
> والله الموفق

 الله يكرمك وشكرا على ردك ..

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله اخي الجميل وصل للهدف الف مليون مبروك بارك الله فيك

 الله يبارك فيك

----------


## alshreef2005

بالتوفيق اخونا الجميل  :Eh S(7): واهداف روعه جزاك الله خيرا  :Eh S(7):   وانا الصراحه دخلت على المجنون وخدت منه 75 نقطه بس  :Angry Smile:  بالتوفيق والحمد لله صحيح المجنون نهايته فين صعووووووووووووود ولا هبوط   انا عايز اخده لما يكتفى صعود باذن الله وينوى على الهبوط  منتظر رايك  فيه كاتجاه عااااااام

----------


## yasersafe

الف مبروك تحقيق هدف المجنون واول اهداف الفرنك  اخى الكريم الجميل
والف شكر للاهداف الجامدة بتاعتك
وانا اول المستفيدين منها
الف الف شكر
وياريت لو فى صفقات تانية احنا موجودين

----------


## aljameel

> بالتوفيق اخونا الجميل  واهداف روعه جزاك الله خيرا  وانا الصراحه دخلت على المجنون وخدت منه 75 نقطه بس  بالتوفيق والحمد لله صحيح المجنون نهايته فين صعووووووووووووود ولا هبوط   انا عايز اخده لما يكتفى صعود باذن الله وينوى على الهبوط   منتظر رايك فيه كاتجاه عااااااام

  
والله اعلم الاتجاه العام صاعد 
الان وصل للهدف ننتظر فرصة جيدة للدخول وندخل بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> الف مبروك تحقيق هدف المجنون واول اهداف الفرنك اخى الكريم الجميل
> والف شكر للاهداف الجامدة بتاعتك
> وانا اول المستفيدين منها
> الف الف شكر
> وياريت لو فى صفقات تانية احنا موجودين

 الله يبارك فيك 
شوف التوصية على الكيبل

----------


## alshreef2005

> والله اعلم الاتجاه العام صاعد 
> الان وصل للهدف ننتظر فرصة جيدة للدخول وندخل بأذن الله

  مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى الجميل  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

> اخي ابو احمد شوف توصية الكيبل الصقحة السابقة 
> والله الموفق

   لو اخترق 1.6455 ولو بنقطة   هدفه 1.6550 بأذن الله  يعني المفروض ننتظر الى اختراق هذه النقطة ثم الدخول شراء ؟ صح كلامي ؟  سعره الحالي 6435

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم ابي ارتاح 10 دقائق وبروح للصلاة 
راقبو والله يكتب لكم التوفيق

----------


## aljameel

> لو اخترق 1.6455 ولو بنقطة   هدفه 1.6550 بأذن الله  يعني المفروض ننتظر الى الختراق هذه النقطة ثم الدخول شراء ؟   سعره الحالي 6435

  
افضل لو اخترق الانتظار احتمال ينزل بعد الاختراق وندخل من منطقة جيدة

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

> افضل لو اخترق الانتظار احتمال ينزل بعد الاختراق وندخل من منطقة جيدة

   تمااااام ... وصلت الفكرة الف مليون شكر

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

تم الدخول شراء على الكيبل
والتوفيق من الله

----------


## forex rising

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم متى الدخول على الكيبل ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

تستطيع الدخول الان شراء ان اردت
فانا لست واضع التوصية وانما اتابعها ودخلت شراء
او تنتظر هبوط اكثر فتدخل شراء ايضا

----------


## henry66

أخي الجميل ارجو الاجابة بعد العوده من الصلاة اولا : حرما
ثانيا : بالنسبة لصفقة الدولار فرنك كيف نعرف انه لن يتمكن من اختراق مستوي 740 هل باغلاق ساعه معينة ام ماذا اعذرني اصل انا لسه مبتدأ وأحب اتعلم من معلم قدير مثلك

----------


## abo saqer

الف مبرووووووووك عليكم وعلينا الارباح وجزاك الله خيرا ابو مروان وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## abo saqer

الاخ ابو مروان اذا ممكن تلقي نظرة على الدولار كندي هل من ارتداد قريب ممكن لاني مورط به شراء ومرتد علي كثير

----------


## henry66

ان شاء الله الاستاذ يرد عليك اول مايرجع من الصلاة

----------


## henry66

يارب الجميل يرجع علشان السوق ينظبط

----------


## henry66

استاذي انا عارف اني دوشتك بس انا مرعوب من الدولار فرنك ياتري استمر بايع ولا السعر انعكس

----------


## salim2

الدولار فرنك على المدى الطويل هل هو في صعود ؟.

----------


## yasersafe

اخى الجميل هل ندخل شراء الكيبل من الان والسعر 1.6427 ونضع الهدف 1.6550 ولا نستنى شوية
ارجو الرد سريعا

----------


## ديلر

انا شايف السوق طالع

----------


## yasersafe

انا اتوكلت على الله ودخلت من 1.6449
وربنا يستر ويسهلها ان شاء الله

----------


## ديلر

> انا اتوكلت على الله ودخلت من 1.6449
> وربنا يستر ويسهلها ان شاء الله

  توكل على الله انا شابف انو طالع
الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## diefallh

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
مبروك للاخوة النقاط ودايما كسبانيين
ونشكر العاصفة الرملية اللى رجعت استاذنا  من السفر
اخى جميل مبروك ع النقاط بسم الله ما شاء الله كل السينايرو اللى رسمتة فى العطلة حصل 
بارك الله فيك وغفر لك لك منا جميعا جزيل جزيل الشكر

----------


## etcho2000

متابع معكم ان شاء الله

----------


## م/عبود

> توكل على الله انا شابف انو طالع
> الله يوفق الجميع

 فريم ال4 ساعات صاعد لكن فريم الساعة لا

----------


## alshreef2005

السلام عليكم انا بقى اشتريت المجنون تانى  عند 150  بالتوفيق وحستانه بقى عند ال  :18:  160  :18:  وونتظر راى الاخ الجميل  فى دخولى على المجنون  طبعا انا داخل لان الكيبل على راى اخى الجميل طالع  وانا شايفه برضوا مش ناذل  :No3:  يبقى اكيد المجنون طالع باذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المججنون   السعر الحالي  150.90  مراقبته لو نزل لل 150.40  متوقع منها ارتداد شراء والستوب 150  الشراء من بعد مراقبه  منطاق شراء من 150.80 لل 150  الهدف العام صاعد  هدف اول بأذن الله  152.20  هدف ثاني بأذن الله  155   والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  129.80  والله اعلم متوقع الصعود  مراقبته عند 129.60 لو نزل متوقع ارتداد  مناطق شراء من 129.70 لل 129  شراء من بعد مراقبه  الستوب  129  الاهداف بأذن الله  130.80  132.30  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الفرنك ين  السعر الحالي  85.80  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الشراء من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل  الستوب  85.10  الاهداف بأذن الله  86.80  87.50   والله الموفق

     اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووووووووووك لمن دخل  الحمد لله هذه امس التوصيات كتبتها  وصلت لاهدافها بفضل الله وتوفيقه

----------


## hind86

هل يوجد توصيات اليوم اخ الجميل

----------


## aljameel

أسف اليوم نمت عنكم 
الكيبل كما اشرت له سابقا  
بأذن الله هدفه 1.6550 
وذكرت الانتظار ونشوف نقطة جيدة وندخل 
من دخل عليه الصبر

----------


## aljameel

> هل يوجد توصيات اليوم اخ الجميل

 اصبر اخي 
سأضع توصيات مجرد تتوفر

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم انا بقى اشتريت المجنون تانى عند 150   بالتوفيق وحستانه بقى عند ال  160  وونتظر راى الاخ الجميل  فى دخولى على المجنون  طبعا انا داخل لان الكيبل على راى اخى الجميل طالع  وانا شايفه برضوا مش ناذل  يبقى اكيد المجنون طالع باذن الله

 اخي الانتظار افضل 
هو عنده هدف ووصل له 
مجرد تتضح فرصة سأضعها بوقتها بأذن الله

----------


## hatem9

ابو مروان عندي لبيورو دولار بيع خسران 38 نقطه رايك يهمني

----------


## alshreef2005

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

  

> مبرووووووووووك لمن دخل  الحمد لله هذه امس التوصيات كتبتها  وصلت لاهدافها بفضل الله وتوفيقه

   :015:   :Good:  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Good:  مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك[/CENTER]

----------


## alshreef2005

> اخي الانتظار افضل 
> هو عنده هدف ووصل له 
> مجرد تتضح فرصة سأضعها بوقتها بأذن الله

  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh: 
تم التعديل ومتابع معاك

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان عندي لبيورو دولار بيع خسران 38 نقطه رايك يهمني

 حاتم هو عنده هدف والله اعلم وذكرته بالتوصية 1.4170
وهدف اخر بأذن الله 1.6350 
استغل اي نزول لنقطة دخولك واغلق

----------


## aljameel

> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك

  
الله يبارك فيك اخي

----------


## 2e2y2e2

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن   
                                مبروك لنا ولك الاهداف اخ جميل 
وبانتظار منطقة مناسبة لشراء الباوند  معك

----------


## nourstar

> حاتم هو عنده هدف والله اعلم وذكرته بالتوصية 1.4170
> وهدف اخر بأذن الله 1.6350 
> استغل اي نزول لنقطة دخولك واغلق

 أنت تقصد ان اليورو دولار هيوصل 1.6350 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
> مبروك لنا ولك الاهداف اخ جميل 
> وبانتظار منطقة مناسبة لشراء الباوند معك

 الله يبارك فيك 
بأذن الله ندخل من منطقة جيده

----------


## aljameel

> أنت تقصد ان اليورو دولار هيوصل 1.6350 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 لا اخي صاعد 
اسف غلطت بالرقم 
اقصد 1.4350

----------


## hind86

> اصبر اخي 
> سأضع توصيات مجرد تتوفر

  
تسلم ابو مروان

----------


## 2e2y2e2

اخ جميل  يا ليت تشوف النيوزلندى   
ارى عليه فرصة بيع ممتازة وستوبها صغير جدا

----------


## nourstar

> لا اخي صاعد 
> اسف غلطت بالرقم 
> اقصد 1.4350

  
ربنا يستر دا أنا هنتحر لو وصل للرقم دا الله يخرب بيت اليورو

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل  توقع شخصي قابل للصواب والخطى  سأضع تصوري   والله اعلم  اتوقع بيصعد لحدود بأذن الله 1.6500 تقريبا  ثم ينزل تقريبا 1.6400  ثم صعود للهدف بأذن الله 1.6550  والله الموفق  توقعي بشرط بقائنا فوق 1.6400

----------


## بدران88

ابو مروان تحياتي 
ممكن نظرتك للمجنون اذا ممكن

----------


## aljameel

> لاشكر على واجب اختي   النيوزلندي دولار  السعر الحالي  6272  كموجه عامه هدفه بأذن الله 6800 مالم يكسر  6145  ومن ارد الدخول به يراقب التالي  الافتتاح ويراقب النقطة 6240 لو كسرها احتمال  ينزل 6200 لل 6170 تقريبا  ومنها يتم الشراء  والستوب 6145  لو فتح على صعود ممكن يدخل شراء ويضع  الستوب 6240 او 6145  المهم عدم الاستعجال بالدخول مراقبة ثم دخول  لو واصل نزول بعد 6200 وكسر الستوب 6145 متوقع ينزل لل 5950 تقريبا  وضعت الاحتمالان بالنسبة للنزول او الصعود  لو فتح على نزول وكسر 6240 ممكن بيعه ووضع ستوب بحدود 30 نقطة ومراقبته كما بالشرح السابق  والله الموفق   اسبوع موفق بأذن الله للجميع

   لمن سأل عن النيوزلندي  هذه توصية وضعتها مجرد يخترق  6560 هتشوفه فوق  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان تحياتي 
> ممكن نظرتك للمجنون اذا ممكن

 المجنون اخي وصل هدفه 155  والله اعلم لو ماواصل صعود ونزل  افضل مناطق شراءه  من 154 لل 153.50  وهدف بأذن الله 156  والله الموفق

----------


## abo saqer

> الاخ ابو مروان اذا ممكن تلقي نظرة على الدولار كندي هل من ارتداد قريب ممكن لاني مورط به شراء ومرتد علي كثير

  الاخ ابو مروان اذا ممكن الطلب

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل  توقع شخصي قابل للصواب والخطى  سأضع تصوري   والله اعلم  اتوقع بيصعد لحدود بأذن الله 1.6500 تقريبا  ثم ينزل تقريبا 1.6400  ثم صعود للهدف بأذن الله 1.6550  والله الموفق   توقعي بشرط بقائنا فوق 1.6400

 للمشااااهدة والله الموفق  لمن يرغب دخول من السعر الحالي 1.6420  يضع استوب 1.6400  وبعقد صغير  لانه فيه مغامره  والله الموفق

----------


## 2e2y2e2

> لمن سأل عن النيوزلندي  هذه توصية وضعتها مجرد يخترق  6560 هتشوفه فوق  والله اعلم

 جزاك الله خير   انا بعته  وستوبى  6530  (بينى ستوبى الاصلى وبين ستوبك )
عندما يضرب 6560 سوف اشتريه باذن الله  والا سابيعه حتى يهلك 
جزاك الله خيرا  ومتعك بالصحة  وادام عليك هذه النظرة الجيدة

----------


## adel2007

> الاخ ابو مروان اذا ممكن الطلب

 ياهوووووه حسستني والله اني عند محلات شاورمتك ومستعجل على الطلب عشان سيارتك مسكرة على واحد.... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
والا كيف يا ابو مروان.... :016:

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ ابو مروان اذا ممكن الطلب

  
مهما نزل الا بيرتد والله اعلم 
ايش دخلت فيه الله يهديك 
انا احد الاخوان سألني وقلت اذا ترعب دخول فيه فضع الستوب اخر نقطة وصل لها  
الاتجاه العام نازل والله اعلم ولاكن لابد من الارتداد بعض الشي صعود

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله خير انا بعته وستوبى 6530 (بينى ستوبى الاصلى وبين ستوبك )
> عندما يضرب 6560 سوف اشتريه باذن الله والا سابيعه حتى يهلك 
> جزاك الله خيرا ومتعك بالصحة وادام عليك هذه النظرة الجيدة

 اخي لاتغامر 
ادخل بتوصية واضحت العالم افضل 
الانتظار افضل بالوقت الحالي 
لاتغير استوبك وباي ربح اخرج والله يرزقك

----------


## aljameel

> ياهوووووه حسستني والله اني عند محلات شاورمتك ومستعجل على الطلب عشان سيارتك مسكرة على واحد.... 
> والا كيف يا ابو مروان....

 أمر اخي ماشفت سؤالك 
تحت امرك

----------


## بدران88

> المجنون اخي وصل هدفه 155  والله اعلم لو ماواصل صعود ونزل  افضل مناطق شراءه  من 154 لل 153.50  وهدف بأذن الله 156   والله الموفق

  
مشكور جزاك الله خير على الرد

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

> الكيبل  توقع شخصي قابل للصواب والخطى  سأضع تصوري   والله اعلم  اتوقع بيصعد لحدود بأذن الله 1.6500 تقريبا  ثم ينزل تقريبا 1.6400  ثم صعود للهدف بأذن الله 1.6550  والله الموفق   توقعي بشرط بقائنا فوق 1.6400

   هل معنى ذلك انه اذا اتجه جنوبا و كسر 1.6400 فلن يكون هناك صعود ؟؟  نرى الاجابة بعد الصلاة بآمر الرحمن

----------


## aljameel

> هل معنى ذلك انه اذا اتجه جنوبا و كسر 1.6400 فلن يكون هناك صعود ؟؟   نرى الاجابة بعد الصلاة بآمر الرحمن

 ابو احمد اريد اريحك على الاخير أنت والاخوان  شوف حبيبي وسجلها على ابومروان  انامن قبل حددت هدفه 1.7100 مالم يكسر 1.5800 الان اقول مرة اخرى   الكيبل مالم يكسر 1.5980 واعتبرها استوب للشراء  اي نزول استغلاله للشراء وبدون تردد  هدفنا بأذن الله 1.7100  متى يصل له الله اعلم  وانا عن نفسي عندي عقد من 1.6175 شراء لن اغلقه الا عند 1.7100 بأذن الله   هذا الاتجاه العام للكيبل والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## henry66

أخي الجميل ارجو النظر الي صفقة الدولار فرنك وضعها ايه دلوقتي وايه الاحتمالات لو سمحت

----------


## abo saqer

> ياهوووووه حسستني والله اني عند محلات شاورمتك ومستعجل على الطلب عشان سيارتك مسكرة على واحد.... 
> والا كيف يا ابو مروان....

 الله يهديك الورشه من افضل الورش وما فيها مشاحنات ولا تعليقات واحتراما لصاحب الورشه رح اعدي الموضوع ولا عندي الجواب الشافي الوافي  وتقبل احترامي

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل ارجو النظر الي صفقة الدولار فرنك وضعها ايه دلوقتي وايه الاحتمالات لو سمحت

  
والله يااخي انا امامي هدف 1.0670 قابل للزيادة 
ولاكن انت والحمد لله معك مايقارب 170 نقطة 
الحمد لله خير وبركة 
اذا ترغب بالهدف قدم الستوبي وحجز على الاقل 100 نقطة من الربح 
واتركه والله يرزقك

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم اراكم بالمساء بأذن الله

----------


## 2e2y2e2

> الله يهديك الورشه من افضل الورش وما فيها مشاحنات ولا تعليقات واحتراما لصاحب الورشه رح اعدي الموضوع ولا عندي الجواب الشافي الوافي  وتقبل احترامي

 صح لسانك 
فعلا وكلمة حق تقال وبعيدا عن الربح والخسارة  عن نفسى اعتبر هذا الموضوع محترم جدا , عملى  , هادىء ...  وبعيد عن المهاترا ت والكلام الفاضى والالقاب والدخول بمعرفات والتطبيل وتهريج وتنكيك  والخ الخ الخ   وهذه الامور اصبحت سمة واضحة فى اغلب مواضيع المنتدى للاسف الشديد , وكانها حراج وليست مواضيع المفترضة انها متخصصة وعلمية  مرجو منها فائدة
وبما انك سبقتنى - جزاك الله خير -  اتمنى ومن كل قلبى ان يبتعد الاخوة المشاركين فى هذا الموضوع عن الامور السابقة على امل ان يستمر الموضوع مصدر خير ومنفعة لنا جميعا

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

> ابو احمد اريد اريحك على الاخير أنت والاخوان  شوف حبيبي وسجلها على ابومروان  انامن قبل حددت هدفه 1.7100 مالم يكسر 1.5800 الان اقول مرة اخرى   الكيبل مالم يكسر 1.5980 واعتبرها استوب للشراء  اي نزول استغلاله للشراء وبدون تردد  هدفنا بأذن الله 1.7100  متى يصل له الله اعلم  وانا عن نفسي عندي عقد من 1.6175 شراء لن اغلقه الا عند 1.7100 بأذن الله   هذا الاتجاه العام للكيبل والله اعلم   والله الموفق

   استاذنا ابو مروان  كيف نسجل عليك كلاما وانت صاحب فضل علينا !!!  ؟ ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لعدم خبرتنا فسؤالي كان عن المدى القصير وليس الطويل كما تفضلت صحيح اجابتك شافية ونهائية ولكنها لمن يملكون رأس المال القادر على الصمود اما بالنسبة لي مثلا ...فلا يمكن باي حال وضعها كخارطة طريق لان الفارق 1300 نقطة وانا هنا ابحث عن 30 - 70 نقطة اذن اسئلتي عن المدى القصير في الاتجاه  بارك الله فيك ولك

----------


## henry66

> والله يااخي انا امامي هدف 1.0670 قابل للزيادة 
> ولاكن انت والحمد لله معك مايقارب 170 نقطة 
> الحمد لله خير وبركة 
> اذا ترغب بالهدف قدم الستوبي وحجز على الاقل 100 نقطة من الربح 
> واتركه والله يرزقك

  ربنا يخليك ياابو مروان ردك جميل جدا ومحترم جدا ربنا يوفقك ويرزقك ويخليك لينا

----------


## عبدالله سعود

ابومراون  انا  متعلق  بالدولار   كندي  من 1.1225ابي  نظرتك  للزوج  ابومراوان وين  احط  اخذ الربح

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم جميعا 
مساء الخير

----------


## aljameel

> ابومراون انا متعلق بالدولار كندي من 1.1225ابي نظرتك للزوج ابومراوان وين احط اخذ الربح

 اخي لابد من ارتداد له فاخرج منه 
بأمانه انا شايف له هدف تحت كبير ولست متاكد 100% منه 
ولاكن انصحك مع الارتداد خروج 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> استاذنا ابو مروان  كيف نسجل عليك كلاما وانت صاحب فضل علينا !!! ؟ ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لعدم خبرتنا فسؤالي كان عن المدى القصير وليس الطويل كما تفضلت صحيح اجابتك شافية ونهائية ولكنها لمن يملكون رأس المال القادر على الصمود اما بالنسبة لي مثلا ...فلا يمكن باي حال وضعها كخارطة طريق لان الفارق 1300 نقطة وانا هنا ابحث عن 30 - 70 نقطة اذن اسئلتي عن المدى القصير في الاتجاه   بارك الله فيك ولك

  
شوف الكيبل بأذن الله فيه خير 
ادخل بعقد صغير لان الستوب صغير من بعد مراقبة 
احتمال يصعد ونتوفق به 
والله الموفق

----------


## forex rising

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مساء منور عليك وعلينا ان شاء الله

----------


## 2e2y2e2

عليكم السلام اخ جميل  اهلا وسهلا 
ما رايك فى هذا التذبذب الممل على معظم العملات 
هل تعتقد انه سيستمر طويلا ؟   السوق اصبح ممل جدا الليلة

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي   132.96  يراقب عند النقاط التالية متوقع منها ارتداد والله اعلم صعود  132.50  او 132  او مابينهم  والله اعلم فيه بأذن الله وتوفيقه من 150 لل 200 نقطة  والله الموفق  المهم الدخول من بعد مراقبة والتاكد بالارتداد  الستوب نقطة الارتدا + من 10 لل 20 نقطة  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> عليكم السلام اخ جميل اهلا وسهلا 
> ما رايك فى هذا التذبذب الممل على معظم العملات 
> هل تعتقد انه سيستمر طويلا ؟ السوق اصبح ممل جدا الليلة

 اخي غالبا الوقت هذا الحركة بطيئة 
الان بعد ساعة او اكثر بيدخل السوق الاسيوي قيتحرك السوق

----------


## diefallh

> السلام عليكم جميعا 
> مساء الخير

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة اسعد الله اوقاتك اخى الكرييم

----------


## aljameel

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة اسعد الله اوقاتك اخى الكرييم

 وواقاتك اخي العزيز

----------


## henry66

حمدا لله علي سلامتك وعودتك باذن الله الدولار فرنك لهدفه

----------


## forex rising

> السلام عليكم جميعا 
> مساء الخير

 وعليكم السلام 
استاذي الفاضل حبيت افكر بصوت عالي واشوف رايك بتحليلي المتواضع البسيط 
اليورو دولار حسب الشارت المرفق له هدف4160 واذا ما اختراقها واغلقت شمعة الاربع ساعات فوقها ان شاء الله سيكون الهدف 4330 
ثانيا الدولار ين اتوقع له حس الشارت الصعود الى 95 لانه ارتد من فايبو 61 ولا اضن ان فايبو 50 سيقف بوجهه 
ثالثا اليورو ين اغلق فوق فايبو 23 وسيستمر بالصعود لغايه 134 التي هي مقاومه ميوري قويه 
ودمتم سالمين

----------


## aljameel

> حمدا لله علي سلامتك وعودتك باذن الله الدولار فرنك لهدفه

 قول يارب

----------


## henry66

يااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان..ممكن ادخل يورو ين لآن 132.8 و جعل ستوب 132 و هدف 134

----------


## aljameel

> وعليكم السلام 
> استاذي الفاضل حبيت افكر بصوت عالي واشوف رايك بتحليلي المتواضع البسيط 
> اليورو دولار حسب الشارت المرفق له هدف4160 واذا ما اختراقها واغلقت شمعة الاربع ساعات فوقها ان شاء الله سيكون الهدف 4330 
> ثانيا الدولار ين اتوقع له حس الشارت الصعود الى 95 لانه ارتد من فايبو 61 ولا اضن ان فايبو 50 سيقف بوجهه 
> ثالثا اليورو ين اغلق فوق فايبو 23 وسيستمر بالصعود لغايه 134 التي هي مقاومه ميوري قويه 
> ودمتم سالمين

 اخي روووووح افتح موظوع لوحدك انا لا اقبل تنافسني بموظوعي  انت أستاذ بتحليلك اخاف على نفسي منك  امزح معك يشرفني مشاركتك  والله اني افرح اذا وجدت مشارك بحس تحليلي فاهم  واتمنى من الجميع التعلم ثم التعلم ليس صعب  العلمني يعلمكم انا عندي مخ واحد وليس مخان وانتم كذلك  صدق اذا الواحد فاهم ولو الشي البسيط يضع التوصية ان كانت لي او لغيري مرجع فقط لك  والدخول بها بقناعة  أهنك اخي من القلب على الحس التحليلي الراقي  اهداف ولا احلى هذا ما اشوفه انا حتى اللحضه للازواج الذي ذكرتها كاهداف والله اعلم  موفق بأذن الله دائما

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان..ممكن ادخل يورو ين لآن 132.8 و جعل ستوب 132 و هدف 134

 انا افضل اراقب ومن اقصى نقطة يصل لها ادخل 
ولو صعد فوات ربح ولا خسارة 
الستوب 132 احتمال يصل له كل شي جائز 
انا للامانه لم ادخل حتى اللحضه 
والخيار لك

----------


## aljameel

من لم يدخل الكيبل يفضل الانتظار احتمال ينزل وناخذه بسعر ممتاز 
والله الموفق

----------


## علي احمد

ابو مروان بالنسبة لليورو دولار 
مازال في نفس الاتجاه والا بيهبط

----------


## osama1t

اخى الجميل
عندى عقد بيع على الكيبل من السعر
1.6270
هل اغلقة او فى امل ينزل لة؟

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان بالنسبة لليورو دولار 
> مازال في نفس الاتجاه والا بيهبط

 اتجاهه بأذن الله صاعد ولو نزل بعض الشي 
والله اعلم 
هدفه القادم بأذن الله 1.4170 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل
> عندى عقد بيع على الكيبل من السعر
> 1.6270
> هل اغلقة او فى امل ينزل لة؟

 اخي سؤال صعب الاجابة عليه بصراحه 
انا ما شايف الا الصعود حتى اللحضه 
انت راقب ومن اقرب نقطة لسعرك اغلق 
وتوقع اي شي نزول او صعود 
والله يبعد عنك الخسارة

----------


## aljameel

اليوم معكم للغد بأذن الله 
مفلل نوم للاخير

----------


## mmhosny

> اتجاهه بأذن الله صاعد ولو نزل بعض الشي 
> والله اعلم 
> هدفه القادم بأذن الله 1.4170 
> والله الموفق

 أخي العزيز...سؤال صعب أو غبي...معلش استحمل...بحاول اعمل مغامره...ممكن ينزل تقريبا الى كام :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> أخي العزيز...سؤال صعب أو غبي...معلش استحمل...بحاول اعمل مغامره...ممكن ينزل تقريبا الى كام

 والله اعلم لو عنده نيت نزول تكون بمنطقة 1.4070 + - تقريبا 
والله الموفق

----------


## forex rising

> اخي روووووح افتح موظوع لوحدك انا لا اقبل تنافسني بموظوعي  اخي لحد نهاية الجمله صدقت المقلب وكدت ان اروح فيها كيق يعني اترك الاستاذ الجميل والله صعبه  انت أستاذ بتحليلك اخاف على نفسي منك  امزح معك يشرفني مشاركتكالحمد لله انك تمزح معي ول كان انا هسه بالمشفى بس حلوه يا معلم  والله اني افرح اذا وجدت مشارك بحس تحليلي فاهم  واتمنى من الجميع التعلم ثم التعلم ليس صعبان شاء الله بوجودك استاذنا الفاضل  العلمني يعلمكم انا عندي مخ واحد وليس مخان وانتم كذلكصح عندك مخ واحد بس مستغله افضل استغلال  صدق اذا الواحد فاهم ولو الشي البسيط يضع التوصية ان كانت لي او لغيري مرجع فقط لك  والدخول بها بقناعة العفو احنه فاهمين شي جدا جدا بسيط مقارنة بفهمك وعلمك  وكيف تريدني انزل توصيه وانت نمبر ون بالتوصيات  اقسم بالله لم يكن قصدي ان اوصي ولكن كان عاجبني ان اشوف قدرتي بالتحليل البسيطه  وحبيت ان افكر بصوت عالي بس ازعجنه الجيران ههههه  على العموم ان شاء الله في المرات القادمه افكر معك على الخاص حتى لا يتشوش اعضاء المنتدى   أهنك اخي من القلب على الحس التحليلي الراقيالله يبارك بيك  اهداف ولا احلى هذا ما اشوفه انا حتى اللحضه للازواج الذي ذكرتها كاهداف والله اعلمان شاء الله تتحقق  موفق بأذن الله دائما  الله يوفقك ويوفق جميع المسلمين

 شكرا لك اخي الكريم مره ثانيه

----------


## aljameel

> وعليكم السلام 
> استاذي الفاضل حبيت افكر بصوت عالي واشوف رايك بتحليلي المتواضع البسيط 
> اليورو دولار حسب الشارت المرفق له هدف4160 واذا ما اختراقها واغلقت شمعة الاربع ساعات فوقها ان شاء الله سيكون الهدف 4330 
> ثانيا الدولار ين اتوقع له حس الشارت الصعود الى 95 لانه ارتد من فايبو 61 ولا اضن ان فايبو 50 سيقف بوجهه 
> ثالثا اليورو ين اغلق فوق فايبو 23 وسيستمر بالصعود لغايه 134 التي هي مقاومه ميوري قويه 
> ودمتم سالمين

 اخي تذكرت انت اليوم سألتني على الخاص عن موجات اليوت 
اذا هذه البداية بأذن الله النهاية تسعد الجميع 
ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
ولاتنساني من توصياتك

----------


## henry66

أخي الجميل ارجوك استحملني ومتزعلش مني بالنسبة للدولار فرنك هو الصعود الحالي تصحيح فقط ام تغيير اتجاه ولو تصحيح في توقعك باذن الله لكام

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا لك اخي الكريم مره ثانيه

 بالعكس انا ابيك تفكر بصوت عالي وللجميع 
بصدق وبأمانه بداية موفقة أستاذ ياعم 
واتشرف باي وقت بمشاركتك ومداخلاتك 
واتمنى ذلك لتعم الفائدة على الجميع

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل ارجوك استحملني ومتزعلش مني بالنسبة للدولار فرنك هو الصعود الحالي تصحيح فقط ام تغيير اتجاه ولو تصحيح في توقعك باذن الله لكام

 اخي والله اعلم تصحيحي حتى اللحضه لمواصلة نزول 
اسأل وقت ماتشاء بخدمتك اخي 
المهم انت احجز 100 ربح واعقل وتوكل على الله

----------


## henry66

شكرا ليك ياحبيب قلبي وده عشمي فيك

----------


## forex rising

> اخي تذكرت انت اليوم سألتني على الخاص عن موجات اليوت 
> اذا هذه البداية بأذن الله النهاية تسعد الجميع 
> ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
> ولاتنساني من توصياتك

 لا والله يا استاذي هذا التحليل على اساس فايبو و خطوط ميوري وشويه مؤشرات بسيطه 
بس ان شاء الله نويت ان ادرس اليوت من كل جوانبه وان شاء الله يكون بين تعاون مثمر 
وبالنسبة للعباره الاخير   ولاتنساني من توصياتك  العفو يا معلم مهما كان متعلاش العين عن الحاجب    بالعكس انا ابيك تفكر بصوت عالي وللجميع 
بصدق وبأمانه بداية موفقة أستاذ ياعم 
واتشرف باي وقت بمشاركتك ومداخلاتك 
واتمنى ذلك لتعم الفائدة على الجميع   الله يخليك شهاده اعتز بها والله  وحقيقة موضوعك الموضوع الوحيد وبدون مجامله الي ينسيني النوم خصوصا لو انت موجود ينور والله

----------


## ديلر

> اصبر اخي 
> سأضع توصيات مجرد تتوفر

  اليورو دولار
اليورو ين اخي جميل ما توصياتهم ان امكن

----------


## aljameel

> لا والله يا استاذي هذا التحليل على اساس فايبو و خطوط ميوري وشويه مؤشرات بسيطه 
> بس ان شاء الله نويت ان ادرس اليوت من كل جوانبه وان شاء الله يكون بين تعاون مثمر 
> وبالنسبة للعباره الاخير   ولاتنساني من توصياتك  العفو يا معلم مهما كان متعلاش العين عن الحاجب    بالعكس انا ابيك تفكر بصوت عالي وللجميع  بصدق وبأمانه بداية موفقة أستاذ ياعم  واتشرف باي وقت بمشاركتك ومداخلاتك  واتمنى ذلك لتعم الفائدة على الجميع   الله يخليك شهاده اعتز بها والله  وحقيقة موضوعك الموضوع الوحيد وبدون مجامله الي ينسيني النوم خصوصا لو انت موجود ينور والله

 منور بوجودكم

----------


## alshreef2005

مساء الخير للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي   132.96  يراقب عند النقاط التالية متوقع منها ارتداد والله اعلم صعود  132.50  او 132  او مابينهم  والله اعلم فيه بأذن الله وتوفيقه من 150 لل 200 نقطة  والله الموفق  المهم الدخول من بعد مراقبة والتاكد بالارتداد  الستوب نقطة الارتدا + من 10 لل 20 نقطة   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   للمشاهدة اخي ديلر  بالنسبة لليورو دولار بأذن الله صعود   اقتناصة من تحت لو نزل وضع الستوب المناسب لك  اهدافه بأذن الله  1.4170  1.4350  1.4600  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الخير للجميع

 هلا اخي مساء الخير

----------


## سـاحر

رايك بالكيبل اخي الجميل

----------


## BO_SOUD

السلام عليكم  اخوى الجميل  ماهو رايك بازواج الكندى

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل  توقع شخصي قابل للصواب والخطى  سأضع تصوري   والله اعلم  اتوقع بيصعد لحدود بأذن الله 1.6500 تقريبا  ثم ينزل تقريبا 1.6400  ثم صعود للهدف بأذن الله 1.6550  والله الموفق   توقعي بشرط بقائنا فوق 1.6400

   

> المجنون اخي وصل هدفه 155  والله اعلم لو ماواصل صعود ونزل  افضل مناطق شراءه  من 154 لل 153.50  وهدف بأذن الله 156  والله الموفق

   

> للمشااااهدة والله الموفق  لمن يرغب دخول من السعر الحالي 1.6420  يضع استوب 1.6400  وبعقد صغير  لانه فيه مغامره  والله الموفق

   

> ابو احمد اريد اريحك على الاخير أنت والاخوان   شوف حبيبي وسجلها على ابومروان  انامن قبل حددت هدفه 1.7100 مالم يكسر 1.5800 الان اقول مرة اخرى   الكيبل مالم يكسر 1.5980 واعتبرها استوب للشراء  اي نزول استغلاله للشراء وبدون تردد  هدفنا بأذن الله 1.7100  متى يصل له الله اعلم  وانا عن نفسي عندي عقد من 1.6175 شراء لن اغلقه الا عند 1.7100 بأذن الله   هذا الاتجاه العام للكيبل والله اعلم   والله الموفق

     للمشاهدة والله الموفق   الذي يحيرني المجنون هل ينزل الله اعلم  اليوم خدعني اغلقت على هدفه 153.90 على أمل ينزل وادخل به مره اخرى وطار بعدها

----------


## alshreef2005

انا جبت الشاى للناس السهرانه اليوم باذن الله خير للجميع  وان شاء الله الى الاهداف  صفقات السبوع الحالى ونكمل قى  ان شاء الله باقى الاهداف

----------


## ديلر

> للمشاهدة اخي ديلر  بالنسبة لليورو دولار بأذن الله صعود   اقتناصة من تحت لو نزل وضع الستوب المناسب لك  اهدافه بأذن الله  1.4170  1.4350  1.4600   والله الموفق

   مشكوررررررررر

----------


## aljameel

> رايك بالكيبل اخي الجميل

 شوف المشاركة رفعتها لكم    

> السلام عليكم   اخوى الجميل   ماهو رايك بازواج الكندى

 بأمانه غير متابع للكندي جيد 
ولاكن اي جوز تريد وانا بحاول اساعدك بقدر المستطاع 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> انا جبت الشاى للناس السهرانه اليوم باذن الله خير للجميع   وان شاء الله الى الاهداف  صفقات السبوع الحالى ونكمل قى  ان شاء الله باقى الاهداف

 نبي شاي مصري 
بأذن الله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## BO_SOUD

الله بجزاك خير  الكندى دولار  انا داخل شراء قريب اللو 1.1130 والحمد لله صاعد

----------


## alshreef2005

المجنون انا دى اشترى الصراحه لانى هدفه شكله كده ناوى على ال 160 ولا ايه رايك اخونا او مروان

----------


## aljameel

> الله بجزاك خير   الكندى دولار  انا داخل شراء قريب اللو 1.1130  والحمد لله صاعد

 ضع استوبك على نقطة دخولك  
وراقب النقاط التاليه لو صعد لها 
1.1250 
1.1330 
متوقع ارتداد من احدهم لو صعد 
والله اعلم

----------


## nourstar

الله يباركلك معلش أتأكد من اليورو دولار تاني دلوقتي انا قريت وانت بتقول انه صاعد 
بس معلش أتأكد تاني دلوقتي الله يباركلك

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون انا دى اشترى الصراحه لانى هدفه شكله كده ناوى على ال 160 ولا ايه رايك اخونا او مروان

 والله اعلم متوقع اعلى منها بأذن الله 
بس خليه ينزل سأنتقم منه

----------


## aljameel

> الله يباركلك معلش أتأكد من اليورو دولار تاني دلوقتي انا قريت وانت بتقول انه صاعد 
> بس معلش أتأكد تاني دلوقتي الله يباركلك

 اخي بصدق ماشايف الا الصعود حتى اللحضه 
ولاترتاح اكثر مالم يكسر 1.3870 
فهو لاهدافه بأذن الله 
انا توقعت نزوله لل 1.4070 + - تقريبا منها متوقع صعوده راقب وتوكل على الله 
وضع الستوب المناسب لك 
وللامانه انا دخلت به الان من 85 وسأعزز بأذن الله لو نزل 
والله الموفق

----------


## nourstar

> الله يباركلك معلش أتأكد من اليورو دولار تاني دلوقتي انا قريت وانت بتقول انه صاعد 
> بس معلش أتأكد تاني دلوقتي الله يباركلك

 ياريت ترد علي سؤالي يا أخي

----------


## aljameel

عقودي كالتالي 
اليورو ين 132.60 
اليورو دولار 1.4085 
الكيبل 1.6420 و 1.6175 
وبراقب المجنون 
ولو نزلو سأعزز 
والله الموفق

----------


## BO_SOUD

> ضع استوبك على نقطة دخولك  
> وراقب النقاط التاليه لو صعد لها 
> 1.1250 
> 1.1330 
> متوقع ارتداد من احدهم لو صعد 
> والله اعلم

   شكرا يالغالى  بارك الله فيك

----------


## nourstar

> عقودي كالتالي 
> اليورو ين 132.60 
> اليورو دولار 1.4085 
> الكيبل 1.6420 و 1.6175 
> وبراقب المجنون 
> ولو نزلو سأعزز 
> والله الموفق

 
يعني تقصد إن اليورو دولار نازل ؟

----------


## aljameel

> يعني تقصد إن اليورو دولار نازل ؟

 اخي والله لا اعلم ينزل ولا لا 
انا امامي شايف صعود 
ولو عنده نيت نزول فهو نزول تصحيحي لكم الله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## alshreef2005

> والله اعلم متوقع اعلى منها بأذن الله

  

> بس خليه ينزل سأنتقم منه

  الله الله يطمنك  :Eh S(7):  بالتوفيق

----------


## هشام الدمرداش

> عقودي كالتالي 
> اليورو ين 132.60 
> اليورو دولار 1.4085 
> الكيبل 1.6420 و 1.6175 
> وبراقب المجنون 
> ولو نزلو سأعزز 
> والله الموفق

 والله أنك استاذ 
دايما تسبقنى بالصفقات   :Big Grin: 
ممكن لو تسمح شارت تعليمى اليورو ين يوضح نقطه الدخول

----------


## alshreef2005

وابو  مروان  :Eh S(7): معلش انا بعته  المجنون بقى من 154.5 وحاليا 40 نقطه  اشوفكم بقى عند الى    :Boxing:  :Boxing: 160 :Boxing:  :Boxing:  باذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> والله أنك استاذ 
> دايما تسبقنى بالصفقات  
> ممكن لو تسمح شارت تعليمى اليورو ين يوضح نقطه الدخول

 هذا شارت توقع للموجه  قابل للصواب والخطى  دعمته بعدت مؤاشرات كتوقع صعود منها مثلا الماكد على 4 ساعات  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> وابو مروان معلش انا بعته المجنون بقى من 154.5 وحاليا 40 نقطه   اشوفكم بقى عند الى   160 باذن الله

 شراء ولا بيع اخي 
بصراحه هو المفروض ينزل مابين 153.50 لل 154 من احدهم او مابينهم متوقع الارتداد 
هو نزل لل 154.40 وارتد هل ينزل او يواصل صعود نراقب ونحكم عليه 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> هذا شارت توقع للموجه  قابل للصواب والخطى  دعمته بعدت مؤاشرات كتوقع صعود منها مثلا الماكد على 4 ساعات  والله اعلم

 ولو نزل تحت 132 احتمال يصحح الموجه الاكبر والله اعلم

----------


## adel2007

> الله يهديك الورشه من افضل الورش وما فيها مشاحنات ولا تعليقات واحتراما لصاحب الورشه رح اعدي الموضوع ولا عندي الجواب الشافي الوافي  وتقبل احترامي

 والله ما راح اكتب كلمة في هذا المنتدى اذا ماسامحتني وعذرتني وانا كنت امزح معاك ياغالي  
وانا تحت امرك في اللي تطلبه.....بس رضاك ياباشا....

----------


## alshreef2005

> شراء ولا بيع اخي 
> بصراحه هو المفروض ينزل مابين 153.50 لل 154 من احدهم او مابينهم متوقع الارتداد 
> هو نزل لل 154.40 وارتد هل ينزل او يواصل صعود نراقب ونحكم عليه 
> والله الموفق

 انا شراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااء  
وربنا يكرم الجميع 
ايه هو الموضوع غلط ولا ايه

----------


## aljameel

> انا شراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااء 
> وربنا يكرم الجميع 
> ايه هو الموضوع غلط ولا ايه

 لا مافيه غلط شراء 
افضل بمناطق افضل  مابين 154 لل 153.50 لو ارتد منها هل ينزل لها  الله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم لو نزل الكيبل تحت 1.6380 ووصل نزول سيسحب معه المجنون  نراقب ونحكم  واي نزول والله اعلم فهو للشراء  وهدفنا بأذن الله 1.6550 ومتوقع اكثر  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

واليورو ين متوقع ينزل لل 132 + - تقريبا والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم
نلقاكم بأذن الله بعد الصلاة

----------


## alshreef2005

> والان أستاذنكم

  

> نلقاكم بأذن الله بعد الصلاة

   واستاذنكم انا رضوا بالتوفيق للجميع واشوفكم قى على المساء غدا وان شاء الله نكون عند الاهداف

----------


## ابو نوران

السلام عليكم الاخ الجميل كيف حالك الاخوه الشباب كيف احوالكم ان شاء الله تكونون بخير الاخ الجميل اسمحلي لقلة مشاركاتي ولكن انا قررت ان تكون طريقة متاجرتي اذا كان الزوج صاعد  ونزل وتحققت انه ارتد ليواصل صعوده اخذت عقد مع مراعات ادارة الحساب وشروطها وتركته يومين او ثلاثه واخذت الربح على 600 نقطه او اكثر ولااقصد بالنزول 500 او 700 نقطه وانما من 1000 الى 1200 نقطه والوقف ابعد احتمال يصله الزوج ايش رايك بالكلام ودع القلق والهم والنفسيه وعش حياتك مع اولادك والاصدقاء

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  هاهو المجنون بينزل  مراقبة النقاط التاليه  154 او 153.50  او مابينهم  المهم متوقع الارتداد بأذن الله  شراء   والستوب نقطة الارتداد او الستوب الذي يناسبكم  ونفس الشي لليورو ين عند 132 تقريبا  والله الموفق  اهدافهم لو ارتدو وواصل صعود بأذن الله  134  156  والله الموفق  النقاط تقريبيه وليست بالتمام انما تقريبي  والكيبل واليورو دولار اي نزول اذا نزلو فهم للشراء  والله يرزقنا ويكتب لنا التوفيق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم  هاهو المجنون بينزل  مراقبة النقاط التاليه  154 او 153.50  او مابينهم  المهم متوقع الارتداد بأذن الله  شراء   والستوب نقطة الارتداد او الستوب الذي يناسبكم  ونفس الشي لليورو ين عند 132 تقريبا  والله الموفق  اهدافهم لو ارتدو وواصل صعود بأذن الله  134  156  والله الموفق  النقاط تقريبيه وليست بالتمام انما تقريبي  والكيبل واليورو دولار اي نزول اذا نزلو فهم للشراء   والله يرزقنا ويكتب لنا التوفيق جميعا

   انا غفيت لي ساعة  المهم بالنسبة للكيبل واليورو دولار  والله اعلم   مناطق شراء الكيبل بشرط نزوله تحت 1.6380  مالم ينزل تحتها والله اعلم صعود  1.6360 تقريبا  1.6335 تقريبا  ووضع الستوب   1.6300  او منطقة الارتداد    اليورو دولار مناطق شراءه بشرط نزوله تحت 1.4060  1.4040 تقريبا   الستوب  اما نقطة الارتداد  او 1.4000  انا قربت الاستبوات للاحتياط   فمن اراد يضع الستوب المناسب له   بس اتاكد من الارتداد سارسم لكم خارطة الطريق للتوصيات بأذن الله  والله الموفق  وضعت لكم المناطق المتوقع الشراء منها اخاف انام وأن ما نمت فمتابع معكم  نلتقى بأذن الله قبل سوق اوربا   والله يكتب لنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## almjd

متابعين بارك الله فيك ابومروان 
اليوم فال خير أن شاء الله

----------


## حلال التلاع

اخ جميل 
اقدر ادخل اليورو ين شراء من الاسعار الحالية ؟؟؟

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم 
صباحكم جميل،، ومخصوص بريح الهيل للمبدع ابو مروان 
انا بايع اليورو ين والفرنك ين من حدود النرند الاوسط ،،، لانه في موجه تصحيحية بسيطة مثل ما قال ابو مروان 
وانتظرهم عند الترند السفلي وفالكم التوفيق  
،،،،،،،،،،،،، 
أعتذر،، صار فيه لخبطة في شارت اليورو ين وعدلته

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  
صباح الخير جميعا 
يوم موفق بأذن الله 
على شأن لا احد يسأل والله اعلم الان بمناطق شراء  
الدخول بعد مراقبة 
لو واصلو نزول تحت المتوقع يفضل الانتظار وسنحدد منطقة اخرى للنزول 
والله الموفق 
الرجاء الانتظار بالاسئله دقائق حتى اتمكن من المراقبة 
تحياتي للجميع 
والله يرزقنا ويكتب لنا التوفيق جميعا قولو أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار  السعر الحالي  6395  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  انا من قبل وصيت عليه وحددت هدفه بأذن الله 6800 تقريبا  الان مراقبته مابين 6370 لل 6350  متوقع ارتداد لو نزل للنقاط المذكورة  الستوب اما نقطة الارتداد او اقل  ب 20 لل 30 نقطة  الهدف بأذن الله  6570  طبعا الهدف العام بأذن الله 6800  لو مانزل للسعر المتوقع ممكن شراءه والستوب اللو اليوم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار  كما ذكرت سابقا هدفنا بأذن الله 1.4170  وله اهداف اخرى فوق الهدف والله اعلم  واي نزول للشراءءءءءء   والستوب من اراد يضعه اللو اليوم 1.4053  او 1.4000  الخيار لكم

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  الكيبل لا خوف منه بأذن الله  ولو نزل لل 1.6335 تقريبا   فهو للشراءءءءءءءء  هدفنا بأذن الله   1.6550  الستوب اما نقطة الارتداد  او 1.6300  والخيار لكم ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم  والله الموفق

----------


## forex rising

صباح الخير استاذ جميل 
البارحه غدر بي النت وحرمنه من الكعده الحلوه معاكم 
وكمان نت التعب راحت عليه نومه 
يله معوضه ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم  الكيبل لا خوف منه بأذن الله  ولو نزل لل 1.6335 تقريبا   فهو للشراءءءءءءءء  هدفنا بأذن الله   1.6550  الستوب اما نقطة الارتداد  او 1.6300  والخيار لكم ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم   والله الموفق

 والله اعلم الكيبل اكتفى بالنزول   ولو نزل تحت اللو اليوم فيكون 1.6335 تقريبا  بجميع الاحوال للشراء  والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير استاذ جميل 
> البارحه غدر بي النت وحرمنه من الكعده الحلوه معاكم 
> وكمان نت التعب راحت عليه نومه 
> يله معوضه ان شاء الله

 معوضه بأذن الله 
انا كمان نمت ماصحيت الا 10 اليوم

----------


## forex rising

> معوضه بأذن الله 
> انا كمان نمت ماصحيت الا 10 اليوم

 نوما هنيئا

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم من اجمل الفرص 
اليورو دولار  
بأذن الله اهدافه فوووووووووووووووووق 
ونفس الشي والله اعلم الكيبل  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الدولار فرنك انا وصيت عليه امس وحددت هدفه بأذن الله 1.0670  ولمن يسأل عن هدفه  والله اعلم  لو بيصعد اذا عنده نيت صعود فتقريبا لل 1.0800 لل 1.0820  ومنها متوقع نزول للهدف بأذن الله  كسر 1.0720 متوقع مواصلة النزول  متوقع للاهداف بأذن الله  اهدافه كالتالي بأذن الله  1.0690  1.0665  كسر 1.0640  بأذن الله الهدف  1.0400  والله الموفق  ومن اراد دخول يراقبه لو صعد لل 820 + - تقريبا  او كسر 720  فيضع الستوب المناسب له او نقطة الارتداد  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم 
المجنون مراقبة النقطة 152.50 تقريبا 
واليورو ين  
لو واصلو نزول131.30 
والله الموفق

----------


## م/عبود

الباوند ين واليورو ين ...............شكلهم مواصلين النزول ...........مؤشراتهم تقول ليس هناك ارتداد الان ...............ما رأيك؟

----------


## ibrahimeladl66

الأخ الجميل رأى نفس رأى المهندس فرجاء مراجعة المؤشرات من أجل الأعضاء الذين يأخذوا بتوصياتك 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> الباوند ين واليورو ين ...............شكلهم مواصلين النزول ...........مؤشراتهم تقول ليس هناك ارتداد الان ...............ما رأيك؟

 اخي والله اعلم 
بما أن الكيبل واليورو دولار اشاراتهم ايجابيه 
فمتوقع الارتداد لهم بأذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الأخ الجميل رأى نفس رأى المهندس فرجاء مراجعة المؤشرات من أجل الأعضاء الذين يأخذوا بتوصياتك 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا

 اخي مؤاشراتي بتقول والله اعلم 
ولو نزلو كمان 100 نقطة فهم بمجال التصحيح 
انا مجتهد ممكن اصيب وممكن اخطي

----------


## م/عبود

> اخي والله اعلم 
> بما أن الكيبل واليورو دولار اشاراتهم ايجابيه 
> فمتوقع الارتداد لهم بأذن الله 
> والله الموفق

 الكيبل والزعيم أشارات سلبية على فريم الاربع ساعات

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والزعيم أشارات سلبية على فريم الاربع ساعات

   اخي ما أنا الا مجتهد اصيب واخطي  فأنا لم ارى حتى اللحضه اشارات سلبيه للكيبل واليورو  سأضرب لك مثل على المجنون وقس على ذلك  المجنون مالم يكسر 150.50 فهو بموجه تصحيحيه متوقع الارتداد من اي نقطة يصل لها  احتمال اكون مخطى وأنت على صواب  فأن ترى غير ذلك اما تثبت بشارت وتكون متاكد من النزول  فلا تضيع فرص على الاخرين بدون لاتكون متاكد  وبالنهاية احترم رأيك مهما يكون   انا وأنت مجتهدين نصيب ونخطى  والله الموفق

----------


## yasersafe

اخى الكريم م/عبود
حضرتك لسه جديد هنا فى المنتدى 5 مشاركات بس
احنا كلنا بنثق ثقة عمياء فى الاخ الجميل
اذا حضرتك مش عاوز تشارك معانا فى الصفقة مافيش مشاكل
بس ياريت ما فيش داعى تشتت الاعضاء الاخرين معاك
فى مواضيع تانية بتقبل المشاركات اللى بتشتت الاعضاء ممكن تشارك فيها
اما هنا ياريت بلاش
وعموما انا دخلت صفقتين بناء على توصيات اليوم للاخ الجميل لان لى كل ثقة فيه
واتمنى لك يوم سعيد وارباح سعيدة وبالتوفيق وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار  السعر الحالي  6395  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  انا من قبل وصيت عليه وحددت هدفه بأذن الله 6800 تقريبا  الان مراقبته مابين 6370 لل 6350  متوقع ارتداد لو نزل للنقاط المذكورة  الستوب اما نقطة الارتداد او اقل ب 20 لل 30 نقطة  الهدف بأذن الله  6570  طبعا الهدف العام بأذن الله 6800  لو مانزل للسعر المتوقع ممكن شراءه والستوب اللو اليوم  والله الموفق

 اتوقع والله اعلم ماها ينزل من اراد دخول شراء من السعر الحالي 6420  ووضع الستوب اللو اليوم 6388  والله الموفق

----------


## بسيم محمد

> اخي ما أنا الا مجتهد اصيب واخطي  فأنا لم ارى حتى اللحضه اشارات سلبيه للكيبل واليورو  سأضرب لك مثل على المجنون وقس على ذلك  المجنون مالم يكسر 150.50 فهو بموجه تصحيحيه متوقع الارتداد من اي نقطة يصل لها  احتمال اكون مخطى وأنت على صواب  فأن ترى غير ذلك اما تثبت بشارت وتكون متاكد من النزول  فلا تضيع فرص على الاخرين بدون لاتكون متاكد  وبالنهاية احترم رأيك مهما يكون   انا وأنت مجتهدين نصيب ونخطى   والله الموفق

 بسم الله ما شاء الله . كلك ذوق .

----------


## م/عبود

> اخى الكريم م/عبود
> حضرتك لسه جديد هنا فى المنتدى 5 مشاركات بس
> احنا كلنا بنثق ثقة عمياء فى الاخ الجميل
> اذا حضرتك مش عاوز تشارك معانا فى الصفقة مافيش مشاكل
> بس ياريت ما فيش داعى تشتت الاعضاء الاخرين معاك
> فى مواضيع تانية بتقبل المشاركات اللى بتشتت الاعضاء ممكن تشارك فيها
> اما هنا ياريت بلاش
> وعموما انا دخلت صفقتين بناء على توصيات اليوم للاخ الجميل لان لى كل ثقة فيه
> واتمنى لك يوم سعيد وارباح سعيدة وبالتوفيق وشكرا

 أنا أسف أخ ياسر لا أقصد مطلقا تشتيت الاعضاء .........فقط أردت لفت نظر الاخ الكريم .....لانه جل من لا يخطئ فربما يكون هناك سهو لما رأيت الازواج تسير عكس الاتجاه  فربما لو راجع الشارت يجد مناطق أفضل لنا للدخول وستكون فائدة للجميع ..........لاأقلل من امكانيات الاخ الجميل بل واضح انه متمكن .......فقط أردت مراجعة الصفقات معه  أعتذر عن الايذاء الذى سببته لك وللأخوة ........وأعدك أن أكون فى المرات القادمة من المتابعين الصامتين تقبل تحياتى

----------


## abo saqer

صباح الخير اخ ابو مروان واعضاء الورشة الكرام اهنئك على اخلاقك العاليه وطيبتك ونهني انفسنا بمعرفتك 
دخلنا معاك بالنيوزلاندي واليورو والباوند بهدف وستوب والله يكتب لك ولنا الربح وما التوفيق الا من عند الله

----------


## abo saqer

> أنا أسف أخ ياسر لا أقصد مطلقا تشتيت الاعضاء .........فقط أردت لفت نظر الاخ الكريم .....لانه جل من لا يخطئ فربما يكون هناك سهو لما رأيت الازواج تسير عكس الاتجاه  فربما لو راجع الشارت يجد مناطق أفضل لنا للدخول وستكون فائدة للجميع ..........لاأقلل من امكانيات الاخ الجميل بل واضح انه متمكن .......فقط أردت مراجعة الصفقات معه  أعتذر عن الايذاء الذى سببته لك وللأخوة ........وأعدك أن أكون فى المرات القادمة من المتابعين الصامتين تقبل تحياتى

  شكر خاص للاخ عبود على حسن الخلق بالاعتذار  وان شالله تكون الورشه كلها بمستوى خلق صاحب الورشة

----------


## forex rising

من رخصت الاخ جميل 
بالنسبة لليورو ين تصحيحه والله اعلم لغايه 131.25 لانه بايفوت ميوري 
اما اذا اغلق تحتها فسيتوجه لغاية 130.10 دعم اسبوعي 
لكن للامانه من خلال موقع اجنبي متخصص باليوت يقول بانها موجات تصحيحيه 
دمتم سالمين

----------


## alshreef2005

> اخى الكريم م/عبود
> حضرتك لسه جديد هنا فى المنتدى 5 مشاركات بس
> احنا كلنا بنثق ثقة عمياء فى الاخ الجميل ديه مع الاعتذار للاخ الجميل الى هو استاذى والله واعتذ بيه  كل واحد بيكون مسؤؤ ل على حسابه 
> اذا حضرتك مش عاوز تشارك معانا فى الصفقة مافيش مشاكل
> بس ياريت ما فيش داعى تشتت الاعضاء الاخرين معاك
> فى مواضيع تانية بتقبل المشاركات اللى بتشتت الاعضاء ممكن تشارك فيها
> اما هنا ياريت بلاش طبعا اكديالحوار ميزعلش حد وكلنا هنا علشان التعليم من الاستاذ الجميل وغيره 
> وعموما انا دخلت صفقتين بناء على توصيات اليوم للاخ الجميل لان لى كل ثقة فيه
> واتمنى لك يوم سعيد وارباح سعيدة وبالتوفيق وشكرا مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك وانا دخلت برضوا معاه كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير  واهداف تومام

 باريت ردى مايزعلش حد  :Doh:

----------


## alshreef2005

على العوم ماذال بعد اهداف الاسبوع الماضى 
مع الاستاذ ابو مروووووووووووووان  :015: 
ماشاء الله
ننتظر تحقيق الهدف وان شاء الله صعوووووووووووووود 
وانا حنتظر النقطه 153 :Emoticon1:  ونشوف

----------


## aljameel

> أنا أسف أخ ياسر لا أقصد مطلقا تشتيت الاعضاء .........فقط أردت لفت نظر الاخ الكريم .....لانه جل من لا يخطئ فربما يكون هناك سهو لما رأيت الازواج تسير عكس الاتجاه  فربما لو راجع الشارت يجد مناطق أفضل لنا للدخول وستكون فائدة للجميع ..........لاأقلل من امكانيات الاخ الجميل بل واضح انه متمكن .......فقط أردت مراجعة الصفقات معه  أعتذر عن الايذاء الذى سببته لك وللأخوة ........وأعدك أن أكون فى المرات القادمة من المتابعين الصامتين تقبل تحياتى

 اخي م/ عبود   بالعكس احترام الرى الاخر وأنا متاكد بأنك تبحث عن الخير كما انا ابحث عنه لنفسي ولغيري  وبصدق شجعتني  ومستنفر ابحث عن سلبيه فلم اجد  فأنا احترم رأيك احتمال تكون على صواب وانا خطى  ارجو ان كان هناك سلبيه للتوصيات ايضحاها حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع  اما موظوع الارتداد بالنسبة للمجنون واليورو ين فهي موجات تتوقع التصحيح للموجة الاصغر فالاكبر وهكذا فصعب الحكم 100% على نقطة معينه   تحياتي لك

----------


## م/عبود

> اخي م/ عبود  بالعكس احترام الرى الاخر وأنا متاكد بأنك تبحث عن الخير كما انا ابحث عنه لنفسي ولغيري  وبصدق شجعتني ومستنفر ابحث عن سلبيه فلم اجد  فأنا احترم رأيك احتمال تكون على صواب وانا خطى  ارجو ان كان هناك سلبيه للتوصيات ايضحاها حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع  اما موظوع الارتداد بالنسبة للمجنون واليورو ين فهي موجات تتوقع التصحيح للموجة الاصغر فالاكبر وهكذا فصعب الحكم 100% على نقطة معينه   تحياتي لك

 شكرا على ذوقك ........طبعا بنتعلم منك فتحملنا ...........جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## forex rising

شهاده لله 
اخواني الاعزاء العيد لله امامكم جرب اكثر من موصي 
لحد اليوم لم اجد شخص بتعاون وفهم وعلم وتفهم وسعة صدر وخوف على مصلحة الناس والسهر على ارباحهم  
اكثر من الاخ الجميل واسم على مسمى 
يا اخوان انصح كل مبتدئ وجديد على عالم التوصيات ان يدخل مع الاخ الجميل ديمو مدة اسبوعين فقط ويدخل للصفقة بدون نقاش ويضع اوامر ويترك الشاشه حيرجع يلاقيها اكثر خضارا  من حديقة الامه هههههههه ( حديقة مشهوره في بغداد ) لكثره الصفقات الرابحه 
جربوا وشوفوا بنفسكم

----------


## 2e2y2e2

المجنون

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة 
وبأذن الله لنا لقاء بعد الصلاة 
موفقين بأذن الله

----------


## yasersafe

اخى الكريم عبود 
مافيش داعى للاعتذار وانا كمان باعتذر بس ده من خوفى على موضوع الاستاذ جميل
لانه فعلا من احسن المواضيع فى المنتدى
المواضيع التانية مليانه مشاحنات ومهاترات وانا مش عاوز الموضوع ده كمان يتعدى منهم
وكلك ذوق اخى الكريم عبود واخلاقك عالية وربنا يكرمنا ويكرمك

----------


## henry66

والله ياجماعه أهم مايميز هذا الموضوع هو الحب بين المشاركين وقائد عزيز زي ابو مروان ربنا يديم الحب بيننا ويوفقنا يااارب وارجع اقول الاختلاف في الراي لايفسد للود قضية

----------


## alshreef2005

انا فى العمل   :AA: وماذال شارى المجنون  :AA:  اشوفكم بالليل ان شاء الله على  الهدف

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم 
أهم شيئ،،، نحاول جميعاً أن لا نصل إلى مرحلة الفوضى كما هي الحال في مواضيع أخرى  
ابو مروان رجل ثقة، وكلمة ثقة لها معناها الذي لا يحتمل أي تفسير آخر، وهو لا يمانع أبداً ابداء وجهة النظر، ولكنه يفضل الاثبات، وليس الجدال 
طبعاً أنا أرى أن التصحيح انتهى،، وجايب اثباتي معي :Big Grin:  
ولا أرى أي نقطة سلبية إلا بالاغلاق على شمعة الساعة تحت 131.5

----------


## م/عبود

> اخى الكريم عبود 
> مافيش داعى للاعتذار وانا كمان باعتذر بس ده من خوفى على موضوع الاستاذ جميل
> لانه فعلا من احسن المواضيع فى المنتدى
> المواضيع التانية مليانه مشاحنات ومهاترات وانا مش عاوز الموضوع ده كمان يتعدى منهم
> وكلك ذوق اخى الكريم عبود واخلاقك عالية وربنا يكرمنا ويكرمك

 معاذ الله أستاذ ياسر أن أتى لافسد عليكم ما تحبون .......بل جئت راجيا من المولى عز وجل أن يرزقنى واياكم من فضله العظيم .........وان شاء الله يعطينا جميعا  ولأنت ألاحسن أخى الكريم

----------


## aBoRaMa

ماشاء الله تبارك الله،، حتى الان مكسب 70 نقطة تقريباً من شراء اليورو ين

----------


## yasersafe

ابتدت رحلة الصعود والى الاهداف بعون الله ورزق حلال للجميع وللاخ العزيز الجميل

----------


## حلال التلاع

> ماشاء الله تبارك الله،، حتى الان مكسب 70 نقطة تقريباً من شراء اليورو ين

  كم هدف اليورو ين

----------


## aljameel

العملات بالغالب كلها مرتبطه ببعضها والله اعلم  سأجتهد باليورو دولار ممكن اكون على صواب وممكن اكون على خطى  ارجو من يرى غير ذلك او عدم صحة النموذج اوغيره ابداء الرى لتعم الفائده على الجميع  هذا شارت كنموذج والله اعلم كوب وعروة هدف النموذج من بعد الاختراق الترند العلوي  مايقارب 500 نقطة بأذن الله  الن سأتكلم موجيا   كموجه قصيرة بتقول هدفها بأذن الله 1.4170 مالم يكسر 1.4054  كموجة متوسطة لها هدفان والله اعلم 1.4170 و 1.4350 مالم يكسر 1.3870  كموجه عامه والله اعلم هدفها بأذن الله 1.4600 ومتوقع اكثر مالم يكسر 1.3745  الان موجيا يدعم الاختراق والصعود   كنموذج دبل بوتوم على الاسبوعي بيقول هدفه مابين 1.4600 لل 1.4700  وله هدف اخر نحن بالاهداف  المتوقعه الان  متى يصل لاهدافه الله اعلم  انا ضربت مثل بثلاث كوب وعروة هدف موجي دبل بوتوم  أن كنت على خطى ارجو تصحيحي لتعم الفائده  والله ماقصدت به الا للتنوير لي ولكم لا هدفي اثبات الذات ولا غيره  انا مثلكم داخل فيه فأتمنى صعوده والوصول لاهدافه كي استفيد

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## 2e2y2e2

جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
الله يوفقك ويسعدك ويكتب لك فى كل خطوة سلامة وصحة وطاعة وسعادة  اخضرررررررر  اخضررررررررر

----------


## aBoRaMa

> كم هدف اليورو ين

  
لا أسأل وابو مروان في المدينة :Big Grin:  
ولكن اجابة  لسؤالك،، أول هدف الهاي عند 133.43 ومن بعدها 133.93 ومن بعدها 134.5 
والله يستر علينا من الاخبار

----------


## yasersafe

اخى الجميل ربنا يكرمك كرم حسن العمل بالدنيا وحسن الختام بالأخرة
زى ما بتساعدنا وبتقف جنبنا
اخى الكريم هدف المجنون والكيبل ايه ولا نقفل الصفقات على الاهداف
وشكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## aljameel

الان ساتكلم بالاهداف موضح بالكثير 
على العموم خليكم الاهداف فوق بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم   هدف الكيبل بأذن الله  1.6550 او 1.6560  منها نراقب اما يواصل صعود او منها يرتد نزول  مراقبته المهم تحت 1.6600 نبيع من بعد تاكد بانه اكتفى صعود  الستوب اما نقطة الارتداد او 1.6600   مجرد ينزل نضع الستوب على الهاي  والهدف بالقناعة مجرد اتاكد من هدف نزول سأبلغ به  المهم نريد نستفيد منه صعود وهبوط  ولو واصل بعد الاهداف خير وبركة  والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

يا عسى ربي يسعدك يا ابو مروان  دخلت با ربع عقود في اليورو ين  اثنين منها بعاها بمكسب 100 نقطة بالتمام والكمال يعني 200 المجموع واثنين احتفظت بها والله كريم

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم  باختراق الهاي ليوم امس 155.14  هدفه بأذن الله  156 او 156.35  منها نراقبه لو ارتد من الهدف ممكن ندخل بيع   الستوب نقطة الارتداد او 156.50  هدف النزول القناعة واذا تاكد هدف سابلغ عنه  لو واصل صعود فنحن به وخير وبركة  المهم اغلاق اليوم فوق 156  عينكم بأذن الله فوق فوق بعيد قد يصل لل 167 بأذن الله  المهم اغلاق اليوم فوق 156 او البقاء فوقها والله اعلم بندخل بموجه صاعدة بعيدة  وضعت لكم جميع الاحتمالات  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين هدفه بأذن الله باختراق الهاي ليوم امس 
بأذن الله 134.30 
والله الموفق

----------


## abo saqer

> والله ما راح اكتب كلمة في هذا المنتدى اذا ماسامحتني وعذرتني وانا كنت امزح معاك ياغالي  
> وانا تحت امرك في اللي تطلبه.....بس رضاك ياباشا....

  ولا يهمك نحن اخوه بالله برعاية اخونا الجميل

----------


## fnammas

> اليورو ين هدفه بأذن الله باختراق الهاي ليوم امس 
> بأذن الله 134.30 
> والله الموفق

  
ماهي افضل اماكن الدخول اخي الكريم  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## forex rising

السلام عليكم 
اخي الجميل جميل تم الدخول شراء على الكيبل والمجنون والى الاهداف ان شاء الله 
سؤالي عن الفرنك ما هي توقعاتك عليه ؟

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي الجميل جميل تم الدخول شراء على الكيبل والمجنون والى الاهداف ان شاء الله 
> سؤالي عن الفرنك ما هي توقعاتك عليه ؟

 اخي كتبت عنه بالصفحة السابقة او التي قبلها 
اذا كنت تقصد الدولار فرنك 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ماهي افضل اماكن الدخول اخي الكريم

 اخي راقبه اقصى نقطة يصل لها نزول ادخل 
والستوب اللو اليوم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aymanforex

ارجو توضيح اهداف اليورو - دولار وما هى نقاط الارتداد  جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> ارجو توضيح اهداف اليورو - دولار وما هى نقاط الارتداد  جزاك الله خيرا

 والله اعلم 
اهدافه بأذن الله 
1.4170 
1.4350 
1.4600 
كهداف رئيسيه 
اغلاق اليوم فوق 1.4130 يؤكد بأذن الله الهدف الثاني والثالث  
وارجع للصفحة الخلفية انا وضحت عنه مفصل 
وراقبه عند الهدف لو ارتد ممكن بيعه والستوب نقطة الارتداد 
والهدف بالقناعه  
ولو واصل صعود بعد الهدف خير وبركة 
والله الموفق

----------


## henry66

الدولاااااااااااار فرنك وصل 1.0712

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار  السعر الحالي  6395  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  انا من قبل وصيت عليه وحددت هدفه بأذن الله 6800 تقريبا  الان مراقبته مابين 6370 لل 6350  متوقع ارتداد لو نزل للنقاط المذكورة  الستوب اما نقطة الارتداد او اقل ب 20 لل 30 نقطة  الهدف بأذن الله  6570  طبعا الهدف العام بأذن الله 6800  لو مانزل للسعر المتوقع ممكن شراءه والستوب اللو اليوم  والله الموفق

   

> الدولار فرنك انا وصيت عليه امس وحددت هدفه بأذن الله 1.0670  ولمن يسأل عن هدفه  والله اعلم  لو بيصعد اذا عنده نيت صعود فتقريبا لل 1.0800 لل 1.0820  ومنها متوقع نزول للهدف بأذن الله  كسر 1.0720 متوقع مواصلة النزول  متوقع للاهداف بأذن الله  اهدافه كالتالي بأذن الله  1.0690  1.0665  كسر 1.0640  بأذن الله الهدف  1.0400  والله الموفق  ومن اراد دخول يراقبه لو صعد لل 820 + - تقريبا او كسر 720  فيضع الستوب المناسب له او نقطة الارتداد  والله الموفق

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق  لمن يسأل

----------


## mmhosny

اخي ابو مروان...النيوزلندي دولار...ندخل فيه و لا ننتظر 550

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابو مروان...النيوزلندي دولار...ندخل فيه و لا ننتظر 550

 رجعت اخي واكدت عليه بانه لن ينزل وهو عند 6407 تقريبا وقلت من اراد الدخول شراء يدخل الان من السعر الحالي 
ووضعت الستوب اللو اليوم 
الان راقبه عند النزول لو نزل وادخل والستوب اللو اليوم 
والله الموفق

----------


## fnammas

> والله اعلم 
> اهدافه بأذن الله 
> 1.4170 
> 1.4350 
> 1.4600 
> كهداف رئيسيه 
> اغلاق اليوم فوق 1.4130 يؤكد بأذن الله الهدف الثاني والثالث  
> وارجع للصفحة الخلفية انا وضحت عنه مفصل 
> وراقبه عند الهدف لو ارتد ممكن بيعه والستوب نقطة الارتداد 
> ...

  ان شاء الله الى الاهداف

----------


## alshreef2005

السلام عليكم بعد اذن استاذنا ابو مرووووان  االشارت ديه يقول صعود للمجنون ولا ايه رايك او مروان  باذن الله  والله اعلم شارت الدايلى واعاده اختبار الترند باذن الله اهداف كبيره  :Eh S(7):  تقبل كل احترامى وتقديرى  منتظر راى اخونا ابو مروان   طبعا الصعوووووود كما اشار اخونا ابو مروان  باذن الله  الى الى الى   ان شاء الله  قولوا امين اتوقع كتتتتتتير باذن الله  قولوا يارب كده يعدى ال معلش كاتبها بالحبر السرى  :Big Grin:   :18:  170 :18:   :Cry Smile:   يارب يكون تومااااااااااااااااام

----------


## henry66

باذن المولي عز وجل الي الأهدااااااااااف ان شاء الله اتمني التوفيق للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  بعد اذن استاذنا ابو مرووووان  االشارت ديه يقول صعود للمجنون ولا ايه رايك او مروان  باذن الله  والله اعلم شارت الدايلى واعاده اختبار الترند باذن الله اهداف كبيره  تقبل كل احترامى وتقديرى  منتظر راى اخونا ابو مروان   طبعا الصعوووووود كما اشار اخونا ابو مروان  باذن الله  الى الى الى   ان شاء الله  قولوا امين اتوقع كتتتتتتير باذن الله  قولوا يارب كده يعدى ال معلش كاتبها بالحبر السرى   170   يارب يكون تومااااااااااااااااام

  
شارت جميل الله يجمل ايامك

----------


## aljameel

وهذا شارت للمجنون 
ارسمو الشارت وراقبو 
موجيا بيقول صاعد بأذن الله 
والله اعلم

----------


## aBoRaMa

غردت البلابل  :18:  :18:  :18:    
قول آمين،،، عسى ربي يسعدك

----------


## aljameel

> غردت البلابل    
> قول آمين،،، عسى ربي يسعدك

    قول آمين،،، عسى ربي يسعدك

----------


## aljameel

ومن اراد دخول بالمجنون شراء الان من السعر الحالي  154.23 
والستوب 153.85 
يتوكل على الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

التذبذب اليوم غريب،، فيه تذبذب عالي وسريع

----------


## wide_sea83

> ومن اراد دخول بالمجنون شراء الان من السعر الحالي 154.23 
> والستوب 153.85 
> يتوكل على الله 
> والله الموفق

 ما هو الهدف الجميل؟؟  سلمت

----------


## yasersafe

الهدف 156 أخى العزيز wide_sea83 وربنا يرزقنا اجمعين

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم 
وهاهو المجنون عند 154 يقول اشتروني والستوب 15 نقطة 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ما هو الهدف الجميل؟؟ سلمت

 هدف سريع بأذن الله 155.10 وهدف احلي بأذن الله 156 واحلى منه بأذن الله 156.30 
والله اعلم

----------


## wide_sea83

> الهدف 156 أخى العزيز wide_sea83 وربنا يرزقنا اجمعين

 شكرا خي الكريم ... وربنا يفتح عليناا من اوسع ابواب فضله

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم  
بصدق جوعان بتغدى وبروح للصلاة 
ولنا لقاء بأذن الله بعد الصلاة 
موفقين بأذن الله

----------


## alshreef2005

> والله اعلم

  

> وهاهو المجنون عند 154 يقول اشتروني والستوب 15 نقطة  والله الموفق

    :No3:  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:  ط انا احط استوب  فين بقى   :Doh:  وانا شاريه من 153.6   :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:  ايش رائيك ابو مروان  تومام الشراء ده  والحمد لله

----------


## yasersafe

الف هنا وشفا للغدا اخى الجميل وحرما مقدما وفى انتظارك ان شاء الله

----------


## aBoRaMa

طبعاً،، أنا لما يزداد خوفي ادخل على طول 
انا ارى اننا في مناطق دخول،، مع ستوب 15 نقطة تحت الترند

----------


## haitham653

مشكور أخي العزيز

----------


## aymanforex

> والله اعلم 
> اهدافه بأذن الله 
> 1.4170 
> 1.4350 
> 1.4600 
> كهداف رئيسيه 
> اغلاق اليوم فوق 1.4130 يؤكد بأذن الله الهدف الثاني والثالث  
> وارجع للصفحة الخلفية انا وضحت عنه مفصل 
> وراقبه عند الهدف لو ارتد ممكن بيعه والستوب نقطة الارتداد 
> ...

 الاخ الجميل 000
انا اغلقت عقد من العقود بالوصول الى 1.4160
ما رايك بالدخول شراء من هنا  4125 ام انتظر مزيد من التصحيح

----------


## aBoRaMa

> التذبذب اليوم غريب،، فيه تذبذب عالي وسريع

  
ما قلت لكم عالي وسريع وغريب،،، فيه تشطيب محافظ بس وين الوجهة ؟؟؟ الله اعلم انها شماية لليورو ين مالم يغلق تحت 131.5 
استغلو غيبة ابو مروان وخرشوها تحت :Big Grin:

----------


## alshreef2005

ماشاء الله عليا والله ماحسيه بيع ماذا بيع من 153.5 والاستوب بقى 153  وهى رافعه
ياريت الناس
تكون اشترت من اقرب نقطه كما وضح اخونا الجميل
للعلم هى وصلت لل 153.15  يعنى الى اشتره يبقى توماااااااام 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الان بصدق نعسان اغمض عين وافتح 
ومرهق من الصباح وانا امام الشاشه 
أستاذنكم ساعة للراحة 
ارجو ان تعذروني ساعة زمن 
والله اعلم مامن التوصيات خوف وبأذن الله لاهدافهم 
ومن خائف من المجنون واليورو ين يغلق ويراقب 
ماهما نزلو فهم للصعود بأذن الله 
احتمال يعملو قاع جديد 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين راقبوه مابين 131 لل 131.50 
والله الموفق

----------


## henry66

والله اول مالجميل يمشي السوق يتلخبط معااايا

----------


## فارس نواف

السلام عليكم
انا اعتقد يمكن ان ينزل  الى   152.57 
و  151.85  اذا كسر الترند والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
عدنا لكم وبالله التوفيق

----------


## aljameel

سأبداء بالمجنون 
والله اعلم 
هو صحح من الموجه لل للقاع اليوم  
احتمال ينزل ويصحح عند 152.20 او 151.20 
لو بيصحح فرضا عند 152.20 فلابد من كسر القاع اليوم 
وصلت الفكرة 
لاكن انا ارجح الصعود وليس نزول لا سباب كثيرة منها الكيبل لم يعطى اشارة خروج 
وهو بحكم ارتباطهم بالباوند فلو يصعد الكيبل اكيد بيسحب المجنون والله اعلم 
ومهما نزل فهو للصعود والله اعلم 
وبأمانه انا لم اغلق المجنون حتى اللحضه وبأذن الله للهدف  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

واليورو دولار اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر وصل 1.4166 
وانا قلت الهدف عند 1.4170 تقريبا 
وانا متاكد الكل اغلق  
الان مالم يكسر اللو 1.4095 فمن اراد كستوب او استوب اللو اليوم 1.4054 
فله الخيار 
فهو بأذن الله لل 1.4200 تقريبا 
فمن اراد دخول به شراء من سعره الحالي 1.4111 مراقبته والتوكل على الله  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والنيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم فرصة الان من السعر الحالي 6440 
والستوب نفسه اللو اليوم 6385 
والهدف نفسه 6570 بأذن الله 
من اراد دخول يراقب ويتوكل على الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

وارسمو خط ترند بين القيعان على فريم الساعه 
وراقبو المجنون واليورو ين 
كهذه الشارتات وراقبوهم

----------


## aljameel

> واليورو دولار اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر وصل 1.4166 
> وانا قلت الهدف عند 1.4170 تقريبا 
> وانا متاكد الكل اغلق  
> الان مالم يكسر اللو 1.4095 فمن اراد كستوب او استوب اللو اليوم 1.4054 
> فله الخيار 
> فهو بأذن الله لل 1.4200 تقريبا 
> فمن اراد دخول به شراء من سعره الحالي 1.4111 مراقبته والتوكل على الله  
> والله الموفق

 احتمال ينزل ويرتد من خط ترند عند 4090 تقريبا 
والله الموفق

----------


## بوراجح

اخوي جميل والله اني ما احب المحنون بس دخلت على مؤشراتك  شراء والوضع يقوووووول نزووووووول    شكلة بخيبل فينا المخبل    الله يستر   المهم ايش الوضع بالنسبة للمحنون ان كان بيكسر القاع اليومي مشكلة والله كبيرة  :Yikes3:   وعسى الله ييسر  :Hands:

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان...سؤالين...
1- المجنون هدفه 156 ...و ستوب لو اليوم...صح 
2- الدولار فرنك ايه اخباره

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي جميل والله اني ما احب المحنون بس دخلت على مؤشراتك شراء والوضع يقوووووول نزووووووول    شكلة بخيبل فينا المخبل    الله يستر   المهم ايش الوضع بالنسبة للمحنون ان كان بيكسر القاع اليومي مشكلة والله كبيرة   وعسى الله ييسر

 بأذن الله بشوف 156 
قول يارب 
بأمانه انا لم اغلق المجنون 
والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان...سؤالين...
> 1- المجنون هدفه 156 ...و ستوب لو اليوم...صح 
> 2- الدولار فرنك ايه اخباره

 بأذن الله الهدف 156 ومتوقع اكثر والله اعلم 
استوب ضعه اما 153 او 152.90 او اللو اليوم 
الدولار فرنك تحت 788 بأذن الله لهدفه والله اعلم

----------


## mmhosny

معلش يا زعيم..كنت ناسي واحد كمان.. 
اليورو ين شراء بستوب الو لليوم و هدف 134.30 ....يا رب يرزقنا و يرزقك الفردوس الأعلي يا شيخ

----------


## aljameel

تصدقو اني دخولي بالمجنون من سعر 154.25 
طبعا بالسهو افتكر اني عملت امر معلق على 153.55 
وبالاخير انتبهت لما صعد ان المجنون ماهو معي 
وعند نزول دخلت فيه وبأمانه لست خائف منه 
احساسي بيقول صاعد غصب عنه مو بكيفه

----------


## aljameel

> معلش يا زعيم..كنت ناسي واحد كمان.. 
> اليورو ين شراء بستوب الو لليوم و هدف 134.30 ....يا رب يرزقنا و يرزقك الفردوس الأعلي يا شيخ

 نعم اخي  
والله الموفق

----------


## سـاحر

انادخلت على المجنون بالاسعار الحالية والاستوب اللو والهدف 155 وساكتفي بذلك

----------


## aljameel

> انادخلت على المجنون بالاسعار الحالية والاستوب اللو والهدف 155 وساكتفي بذلك

 الله يرزقك والقناعة كنز 
وانا بأذن الله لن اغلق الا عند 156 وفوق طمعان فيه 
والله الموفق

----------


## henry66

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين  ياااارب تتحقق الأهداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف

----------


## mmhosny

يا شباب....صلوا على الحبيب محمد....  
اللهم صلي و سلم و زد و بارك و انعم على سيدنا و حبيبنا محمد (صلي الله عليه و سلم) مداد كلماتك...

----------


## م/عبود

طيب يا جميل ما هى نصائحك حيال المجنون واليورو ين .........يعنى أيه الاستراتيجية التى نتبعها  بمعنى لو كسر كام ندخل بيع مثلا حتى يرتد على أساس أنها صفقة تصحيحية لحين عودته الى الاتجاه الاصلى الصاعد كذلك الاحتفاظ يكون الى أى مدى ..........بمعنى ما لم يكسر كام نظل محتفظين جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## فارس نواف

السلام عليكم 
اخي جميل اذا تكرمت علي اريد ان اعرف انت تعتمد على اي المؤسشرات او اي استراتيجية
وان تكرمت ان ترفق لي المؤشرات والستراتيجية لكي استطيع التواصل معكم 
فقط ان سمحت لي
وشكرا

----------


## henry66

اخي الجميل بالنسبة للدولار فرنك التصحيح ان شاء الله لغاية كام متوقع

----------


## aljameel

> العملات بالغالب كلها مرتبطه ببعضها والله اعلم  سأجتهد باليورو دولار ممكن اكون على صواب وممكن اكون على خطى  ارجو من يرى غير ذلك او عدم صحة النموذج اوغيره ابداء الرى لتعم الفائده على الجميع  هذا شارت كنموذج والله اعلم كوب وعروة هدف النموذج من بعد الاختراق الترند العلوي  مايقارب 500 نقطة بأذن الله  الن سأتكلم موجيا   كموجه قصيرة بتقول هدفها بأذن الله 1.4170 مالم يكسر 1.4054  كموجة متوسطة لها هدفان والله اعلم 1.4170 و 1.4350 مالم يكسر 1.3870  كموجه عامه والله اعلم هدفها بأذن الله 1.4600 ومتوقع اكثر مالم يكسر 1.3745  الان موجيا يدعم الاختراق والصعود   كنموذج دبل بوتوم على الاسبوعي بيقول هدفه مابين 1.4600 لل 1.4700  وله هدف اخر نحن بالاهداف المتوقعه الان  متى يصل لاهدافه الله اعلم  انا ضربت مثل بثلاث كوب وعروة هدف موجي دبل بوتوم  أن كنت على خطى ارجو تصحيحي لتعم الفائده  والله ماقصدت به الا للتنوير لي ولكم لا هدفي اثبات الذات ولا غيره  انا مثلكم داخل فيه فأتمنى صعوده والوصول لاهدافه كي استفيد

 هذا ماقلته اليوم على اليورو دولار  الان كأختراق الحمد لله  تم الاختراق  والله اعلم  لطمئن اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات فوق 1.4130 واغلاق اليوم فوق 1.4130  بأذن الله نقول ال 500 نقطة المتوقعه  ولاهدافه الصعودية بأذن الله  وأنتم قيسو على ذلك لباقي العملات والله اعلم  والله الموفق   المضلل والناشر للتضليل الأسئلة عمياء وحدها الأجوبة ترى  يؤسفني أن اقراء لبعض الاخوة  بهذا المنتدى واكثر من مرة واليوم كمثال قرأت هذا الكلام   بأن المؤاشرات وهم وأن السوق يمشي بلا مؤاشرات  ولا تحليل وغيره وأن المؤاشرات  والتحليل ما هي الا اكذوبه كبيره ووو الى اخره ولا عزاء للتحليل والمؤشرات اللي هنضيع عمرنا في تعلمها وفي الاخر بلا نتيجة  هل تعرف  النتيجة لو كنت تعلم ماهي النتيجة لما قلت هذا الكلام المضلل الذي ليس له اساس من الحقيقة واخفاء الحقيقة  الله يمهل ولا يهمل وستحاسب  كل مايكتب من توصيات او تحليل معتمد بعد الله على المؤاشرات والتحليل وهو المصدر للتوصية وماقلته من ثقة بالنفس لان كل توصية تكتب اوتحليل قائمة على المؤاشرات والتحليل اصلا التحليل قائم على المؤاشرات وفيه من هو اخبر مني بهذا المنتدى وكثير وخبراء بهذا المجال يكذبوني أن كنت على غير حق فمن يعرف يحلل  يعرف مصدر التوصية مبني علىالمؤاشرات والتحليل  وأنا اعتمادي بعد الله على المؤاشرات والتحليل بجميع انواعه وهو المصدر بعد الله وتوفيقه والله والله خوفا عليكم من الاحباط بعدم التعلم والاعتماد على الغير اخواني كل مايكتب يعتمد بعد الله على المؤاشرات والتحليل  والتحليل مصدره المؤاشرات  لاتصدقو هذا الكلام والله كذب في كذب وسيحاسب من يقوله امام الله وبعمرة مايتوفق   (الساكت عن الحق شيطان أخرس)
ولن اسكت عن الحق   يوم لا ينفع مال و لا بنون الا من أتي الله بقلب سليم  والله ستحاسب حساب عسير امام الله وسيحاسب الشخص المضلل والناشر للتضليل لابعاد اخوانه عن التعلم حسابه بالدنيا والاخرة والله اعلم  اللهم اني بلغت اللهم فأشهد  قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :"من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرا أو ليصمت"   والله من وراء القصد

----------


## 2e2y2e2

يا حسبان الله 
نفس الكلام اللى كنت عاوز اقوله اليوم عندما رايت مشاركة ازعجتنى 
ولهم الله وهو حسبهم 
وان كنت افضل ان نتركهم ونكون فى موضوعنا 
اخضر يا بو مروان اخضررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## yasersafe

كلامك اخى ابو مروان فوق الراس وهو كلام حق وصدق
وللعلم انا الاول كنت بادخل على كل مواضيع التوصيات
الان لا ادخل الا موضوعك انت فقط لما رايت فيه من الصدق والمصداقية
ولعلمى ان كلامك عن علم وليس عن جهل
فدام الله فضلك ودام رزقك ورزقك برزق الاخوة يارب وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> طيب يا جميل ما هى نصائحك حيال المجنون واليورو ين .........يعنى أيه الاستراتيجية التى نتبعها  بمعنى لو كسر كام ندخل بيع مثلا حتى يرتد على أساس أنها صفقة تصحيحية لحين عودته الى الاتجاه الاصلى الصاعد كذلك الاحتفاظ يكون الى أى مدى ..........بمعنى ما لم يكسر كام نظل محتفظين جزاك الله خيرا

  
اخي انا ذكرت اليوم اهدافهم وحددت نقاط يمكن الرجوع لها الله يعينك تقلب الصفحات 
فرضا المجنون عند الهدف نراقبه احتمال يرتد نزول ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة 
والاغلاق اليوم فوق 156 والله اعلم نقول للنزول وداع بأذن الله 
اما لضمان الربح تقديم الستوب والتوكل على الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي جميل اذا تكرمت علي اريد ان اعرف انت تعتمد على اي المؤسشرات او اي استراتيجية
> وان تكرمت ان ترفق لي المؤشرات والستراتيجية لكي استطيع التواصل معكم 
> فقط ان سمحت لي
> وشكرا

 اولا اعتمد على الله وتوفيقه 
بعد الاعتماد على الله احلل بموجات اليوت وادعمها ببعض المؤاشرات 
واركز كثير على التحليل الكلاسيكي لانه مهم جدا والنماذج التي وهكذا 
والله الموفق

----------


## forex rising

> يا حسبان الله 
> نفس الكلام اللى كنت عاوز اقوله اليوم عندما رايت مشاركة ازعجتنى 
> ولهم الله وهو حسبهم 
> وان كنت افضل ان نتركهم ونكون فى موضوعنا 
> اخضر يا بو مروان اخضررررررررررررررررررررررر

 والله يا اخي كل ما سمع او اقره مشاركتك وبها كلمة اخضر استبشر خير 
وان شاء الله الى الخضار دائما

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل بالنسبة للدولار فرنك التصحيح ان شاء الله لغاية كام متوقع

 هاهو نازل لك 
الله يرزقك

----------


## م/عبود

> هذا ماقلته اليوم على اليورو دولار  الان كأختراق الحمد لله تم الاختراق  والله اعلم  لطمئن اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات فوق 1.4130 واغلاق اليوم فوق 1.4130  بأذن الله نقول ال 500 نقطة المتوقعه  ولاهدافه الصعودية بأذن الله  وأنتم قيسو على ذلك لباقي العملات والله اعلم  والله الموفق   المضلل والناشر للتضليل الأسئلة عمياء وحدها الأجوبة ترى  يؤسفني أن اقراء لبعض الاخوة بهذا المنتدى واكثر من مرة واليوم كمثال قرأت هذا الكلام بأن المؤاشرات وهم وأن السوق يمشي بلا مؤاشرات ولا تحليل وغيره وأن المؤاشرات والتحليل ما هي الا اكذوبه كبيره ووو الى اخره ولا عزاء للتحليل والمؤشرات اللي هنضيع عمرنا في تعلمها وفي الاخر بلا نتيجة  هل تعرف النتيجة لو كنت تعلم ماهي النتيجة لما قلت هذا الكلام المضلل الذي ليس له اساس من الحقيقة واخفاء الحقيقة  الله يمهل ولا يهمل وستحاسب  كل مايكتب من توصيات او تحليل معتمد بعد الله على المؤاشرات والتحليل وهو المصدر للتوصية وماقلته من ثقة بالنفس لان كل توصية تكتب اوتحليل قائمة على المؤاشرات والتحليل اصلا التحليل قائم على المؤاشرات وفيه من هو اخبر مني بهذا المنتدى وكثير وخبراء بهذا المجال يكذبوني أن كنت على غير حق فمن يعرف يحلل يعرف مصدر التوصية مبني علىالمؤاشرات والتحليل  وأنا اعتمادي بعد الله على المؤاشرات والتحليل بجميع انواعه وهو المصدر بعد الله وتوفيقه والله والله خوفا عليكم من الاحباط بعدم التعلم والاعتماد على الغير اخواني كل مايكتب يعتمد بعد الله على المؤاشرات والتحليل  والتحليل مصدره المؤاشرات  لاتصدقو هذا الكلام والله كذب في كذب وسيحاسب من يقوله امام الله وبعمرة مايتوفق   (الساكت عن الحق شيطان أخرس) ولن اسكت عن الحق  يوم لا ينفع مال و لا بنون الا من أتي الله بقلب سليم  والله ستحاسب حساب عسير امام الله وسيحاسب الشخص المضلل والناشر للتضليل لابعاد اخوانه عن التعلم حسابه بالدنيا والاخرة والله اعلم  اللهم اني بلغت اللهم فأشهد  قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :"من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرا أو ليصمت"   والله من وراء القصد

 وللأمانة عندما ناقشتك صباح اليوم فى توصية المجنون واليورو ين وجدت فيك رجل يقدر العلم والتعلم ويقدر أنه ربما يخطأ ويصيب غيره  جزاك الله خيرا ونفعنا الله بعلمك

----------


## aljameel

> يا حسبان الله 
> نفس الكلام اللى كنت عاوز اقوله اليوم عندما رايت مشاركة ازعجتنى 
> ولهم الله وهو حسبهم 
> وان كنت افضل ان نتركهم ونكون فى موضوعنا 
> اخضر يا بو مروان اخضررررررررررررررررررررررر

 اخي القصد ان يقراءه احد ويصدقه 
لايهمني الا موظوعي 
وللمعلومية اذا كتبت انا تصوري او تحليلي او توصيتي تكثر التوصيات من بعدي 
ولا يضايقني بما انه فيه منفعه للجميع 
وبصدق لو اتوقف عن التوصيات تكثر الاستوبات اقولها وانا ثقة واعي مااقول 
ولاكن خوفا عليكم من الاحباط من التعلم لا انا ولاغيري بدوم الدوام لوجه الله

----------


## forex rising

> اولا اعتمد على الله وتوفيقه 
> بعد الاعتماد على الله احلل بموجات اليوت وادعمها ببعض المؤاشرات 
> واركز كثير على التحليل الكلاسيكي لانه مهم جدا والنماذج التي وهكذا 
> والله الموفق

 السلام عليكم 
استاذي العزيز دعما لقولك باليورو اتوقع ان هنالك نموذج وتد صاعد على فريم الاربع ساعات وبانتظار اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات فوقه لتاكيد الدخول والى الاهداف ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> كلامك اخى ابو مروان فوق الراس وهو كلام حق وصدق
> وللعلم انا الاول كنت بادخل على كل مواضيع التوصيات
> الان لا ادخل الا موضوعك انت فقط لما رايت فيه من الصدق والمصداقية
> ولعلمى ان كلامك عن علم وليس عن جهل
> فدام الله فضلك ودام رزقك ورزقك برزق الاخوة يارب وشكرا

 لا والله ليس دعاية لموظعي او غيره 
انا اتمنى من يدخل على هالموظوع احسن مني خبرة وتحليل 
واتمنى الكل يتعلم والتوصية يضعها مرجع له الدخول بها بقناعة منه 
بالنهاية الكل مستفيد هذا ماقصدت له

----------


## aljameel

> وللأمانة عندما ناقشتك صباح اليوم فى توصية المجنون واليورو ين وجدت فيك رجل يقدر العلم والتعلم ويقدر أنه ربما يخطأ ويصيب غيره  جزاك الله خيرا ونفعنا الله بعلمك

 اخي جزاك الله خير 
وللامانه المناقشة ليست لفرد العضلات او اني انا بطل 
بالعكس حسبت لكلامك الف حساب وتناقشت معك لكي استفيد وافيد لو فيه ضرر انا اول المتضررين والحمد لله كان النقاش ودي والكل استفاد منه  
هل انا مااخطى انا مجتهد لا اقل ولا اكثر   
بالنهاية كلها توافيق وكلنا مجتهدون نصيب ونخطى 
والله يكتب لنا ولكم الاجر

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> استاذي العزيز دعما لقولك باليورو اتوقع ان هنالك نموذج وتد صاعد على فريم الاربع ساعات وبانتظار اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات فوقه لتاكيد الدخول والى الاهداف ان شاء الله

 ياسلام عليك 
أستاذ بصدق ما قلت لك لاتنساني من التوصيات 
اخي هذا ماتكلمت به اغلاق 4 ساعات وللاطمئنان اكثر اغلاق اليوم فوقه 
1.4131 تقريبا 
والله اعلم

----------


## أبو أسعد2009

> هذا ماقلته اليوم على اليورو دولار  الان كأختراق الحمد لله تم الاختراق  والله اعلم  لطمئن اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات فوق 1.4130 واغلاق اليوم فوق 1.4130  بأذن الله نقول ال 500 نقطة المتوقعه  ولاهدافه الصعودية بأذن الله  وأنتم قيسو على ذلك لباقي العملات والله اعلم  والله الموفق   المضلل والناشر للتضليل الأسئلة عمياء وحدها الأجوبة ترى  يؤسفني أن اقراء لبعض الاخوة بهذا المنتدى واكثر من مرة واليوم كمثال قرأت هذا الكلام بأن المؤاشرات وهم وأن السوق يمشي بلا مؤاشرات ولا تحليل وغيره وأن المؤاشرات والتحليل ما هي الا اكذوبه كبيره ووو الى اخره ولا عزاء للتحليل والمؤشرات اللي هنضيع عمرنا في تعلمها وفي الاخر بلا نتيجة  هل تعرف النتيجة لو كنت تعلم ماهي النتيجة لما قلت هذا الكلام المضلل الذي ليس له اساس من الحقيقة واخفاء الحقيقة  الله يمهل ولا يهمل وستحاسب  كل مايكتب من توصيات او تحليل معتمد بعد الله على المؤاشرات والتحليل وهو المصدر للتوصية وماقلته من ثقة بالنفس لان كل توصية تكتب اوتحليل قائمة على المؤاشرات والتحليل اصلا التحليل قائم على المؤاشرات وفيه من هو اخبر مني بهذا المنتدى وكثير وخبراء بهذا المجال يكذبوني أن كنت على غير حق فمن يعرف يحلل يعرف مصدر التوصية مبني علىالمؤاشرات والتحليل  وأنا اعتمادي بعد الله على المؤاشرات والتحليل بجميع انواعه وهو المصدر بعد الله وتوفيقه والله والله خوفا عليكم من الاحباط بعدم التعلم والاعتماد على الغير اخواني كل مايكتب يعتمد بعد الله على المؤاشرات والتحليل  والتحليل مصدره المؤاشرات  لاتصدقو هذا الكلام والله كذب في كذب وسيحاسب من يقوله امام الله وبعمرة مايتوفق   (الساكت عن الحق شيطان أخرس) ولن اسكت عن الحق  يوم لا ينفع مال و لا بنون الا من أتي الله بقلب سليم  والله ستحاسب حساب عسير امام الله وسيحاسب الشخص المضلل والناشر للتضليل لابعاد اخوانه عن التعلم حسابه بالدنيا والاخرة والله اعلم  اللهم اني بلغت اللهم فأشهد  قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :"من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرا أو ليصمت"   والله من وراء القصد

  بعد غياب أكثر من ستة أشهر وبمتابعة موضوعك من وراء الكواليس لا أستطيع غير قول
(بسم الله ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله )
الله يوفقك يا أخ جميل - جميل بأخلاقك - جميل بتحليلك - جميل بالروح الحلوة مع أخوانك
ويشرفني الإنضمام إلى مشوارك الإبداعي والإستفاده منك وطبعاً هذا بعد إذنك.
وبالتوفيق للجميع  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljameel

> بعد غياب أكثر من ستة أشهر وبمتابعة موضوعك من وراء الكواليس لا أستطيع غير قول
> (بسم الله ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله )
> الله يوفقك يا أخ جميل - جميل بأخلاقك - جميل بتحليلك - جميل بالروح الحلوة مع أخوانك
> ويشرفني الإنضمام إلى مشوارك الإبداعي والإستفاده منك وطبعاً هذا بعد إذنك.
> وبالتوفيق للجميع

 والاجمل ان تكون متواجد معنا  
حياك الله اخي أبو أسعد الموظوع موظوعك 
ويشرفنا جميعا تواجدك معنا 
وبخدمتك بقدر المستطاع

----------


## forex rising

> ياسلام عليك 
> أستاذ بصدق ما قلت لك لاتنساني من التوصيات 
> اخي هذا ماتكلمت به اغلاق 4 ساعات وللاطمئنان اكثر اغلاق اليوم فوقه 
> 1.4131 تقريبا 
> والله اعلم

 العفو يا باشا دانت الي استاذ وان شاء الله اليوم يغلق فوق 4130 رغم انفه 
وازيدك من الشعر بيت نموذج هارمونيك على الديلي يدعم الصعود لغاية 4300 ان شاء الله الى اهدافك يا معلم

----------


## aljameel

الان اخواني أستاذنكم عندي كم مشوار 
ونراكم لاحقا بالمساء بأذن الله 
لاخوف بأذن الله وتوفيقه كله صاعد والله اعلم 
يومكم اخضر بأذن الله 
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق

----------


## aljameel

ومن اراد يلحق بالكيبل ووضع ستوب صغير 
المهم فوق 1.6400 هو الستوب 
يراقب ويدخل انا بقول لمن لم يدخل اتوقع لن تكسر قبل الصعود فوق 6500 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق 
نراكم على خير

----------


## aljameel

> العفو يا باشا دانت الي استاذ وان شاء الله اليوم يغلق فوق 4130 رغم انفه 
> وازيدك من الشعر بيت نموذج هارمونيك على الديلي يدعم الصعود لغاية 4300 ان شاء الله الى اهدافك يا معلم

 ماشاء الله عليك اللهم زد وبارك 
بأذن الله ابارك لك على الهدف 
تحياتي لك بلا حدود

----------


## bilalo25

> يا شباب....صلوا على الحبيب محمد....  
> اللهم صلي و سلم و زد و بارك و انعم على سيدنا و حبيبنا محمد (صلي الله عليه و سلم) مداد كلماتك...

 *اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد وعلى اصحاب سيدنا محمد كما صليت وباركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## alshreef2005

صباح الفل على الجميع   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):

----------


## ماركت الخليج

يسرني متابعة توصيات الأخ الكريم ALJAMEEL وأتمنى من الله التوفيق له ولنا بالفوركس  تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## أبو أسعد2009

أسعد الله صباحكم بكل خير
بالتوفيق دائماً يا أخوان
جمعة مباركة

----------


## forex rising

والله الليله وحشه بغياب الجميل 
عسى المانع يكون خير
وتصبحون على جمعه خضرااااااااااااء

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
مساء الخير او صباح الخير 
أسف على التاخير 
النوم غالب

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم الكيبل متوجه لل 1.6310 
شراء بدون تردد بعد تاكد من الارتداد  
ووضع ستوب 20 او 30 نقطة 
وليست دعوة للبيع 
نراقب ونحكم عليه

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار اغلق على النقطة التي يجب الاغلاق فوقها 1.4131 
والله اعلم خدعة من صناع السوق 
سنراقب وندخل من منطقة بأذن الله جيدة 
والله الموفق

----------


## 2e2y2e2

مساء الخير اخ جميل 
ماذا ترى فى اليورو ؟ هل سيهبط ايضا 
لو ان عندى الجراة فى التحليل لقلت انه سيقفز الان من نقطته الحالية

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم الكيبل متوجه لل 1.6310 
> شراء بدون تردد بعد تاكد من الارتداد  
> ووضع ستوب 20 او 30 نقطة 
> وليست دعوة للبيع 
> نراقب ونحكم عليه

 هذا توقع وليس مؤكد النزول 
انما مجرد كسره 1.6400 
متوقع 1.6310 طبعا بكسر اللو 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الخير اخ جميل 
> ماذا ترى فى اليورو ؟ هل سيهبط ايضا 
> لو ان عندى الجراة فى التحليل لقلت انه سيقفز الان من نقطته الحالية

 والله اعلم 
لو كسر 1.4095 فاقرب نقطة لل للو اليوم1.4054 تكون منطقة شراء 
والستوب نفسها 4054 
مالم يكسر 1.4095 فهو بأذن الله 1.4200 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المهم راقبو الكيبل عند النقطة 1.6310 تقريبا النقطة تقريبيه 
منها متوقع ارتداد 
الشراء من بعد مراقبة لو نزل للنقطة المذكورة  
الان أستاذنكم ولنا لقاء بعد الصلاة بأذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون فوق 153 بأذن الله مامنه خوف 
اليورو ين فوق 132 بأذن الله مامنه خوف 
والله اعلم

----------


## abo saqer

> المهم راقبو الكيبل عند النقطة 1.6310 تقريبا النقطة تقريبيه 
> منها متوقع ارتداد 
> الشراء من بعد مراقبة لو نزل للنقطة المذكورة  
> الان أستاذنكم ولنا لقاء بعد الصلاة بأذن الله 
> والله الموفق

  صباح الخير يالجميل  متابع معاك وربنا يجعلها جمعه مباركه عليك وعلينا

----------


## aljameel

الرجاء الابتعاد عن المجنون واليورو ين الان 
اتوقع مزيد من النزولوالله اعلم 
حتى تتضحى رؤية اكثر يكون بدخول مؤكد 
والخيار لكم 
اليوم جمعة للتذكير فيه مخاطرة كبيره والله اعلم 
جمعة مباركة على الجميع بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  حتى اكون واضح اكثر  سأجتهد احتمال اصيب واخطى  انا مخوفني سوق الاسهم الامريكي الداو وغيرة  بتعرفو انهم بيتعاملو short selling  فصعود الداو خلال يومين فوق 600 نقطة بصراحة مخيف  هذا معناته والله اعلم ضرب ستوبات للبائعين باسواق الاسهم  فاتوقع نزول مخيف يسحب معه العملات التى تتأثر بالدولار  صحيح المؤاشرات بتاكد الصعود ولاكن لابد نحسب حساب حتى لانقع بالفخ  المؤاشرات صريحة بالصعود لاكن تاخر الصعود هو مايقلقني  انا عن نفسي سأبتعد اليوم ويوم الاثنين وأن دخلت سأدخل بستوب صغير  والخيار لكم   فوات ربح ولا خسارة  وليست دعوة للبيع رجاء  والله الموفق  وللامانه دخلت بيع بالمجنون بستوب صغير بحدود 40 نقطة  وهدفي صغير وسأتابعه لو واصل نزول  ولا انصح بالبيع لمن لايجيد التعامل ممكن شمعة تخرب الحساب

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  احتمال فرصة بيع على الكيبل عند 1.6400  راقبوه بستوب صغير لايتعدى 20 نقطة  بيع عقد صغير بدون مخاطرة اذا تاكد ارتداده من 6400  الان السعر1.6384  والله الموفق  اكرر بعقد صغير وبعد تاكد انه ارتد نزول لا للمخاطرة والاستعجال  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم بمنطقة صعب التوقع بها 
مابين النقطة 1.6420 والنقطة 1.6344 
تحت 420 بيع فوق 344 شراء 
منطقة بأمانه محيره 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم   احتمال فرصة بيع على الكيبل عند 1.6400  راقبوه بستوب صغير لايتعدى 20 نقطة  بيع عقد صغير بدون مخاطرة اذا تاكد ارتداده من 6400  الان السعر1.6384  والله الموفق  اكرر بعقد صغير وبعد تاكد انه ارتد نزول لا للمخاطرة والاستعجال   والله الموفق

   من دخل بالكيبل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  كسر 1.6344 والله اعلم متوقع بيواصل نزول   مراقبة النقطة 1.6310 تقريبا  منها والله اعلم اما ارتداد او مواصلة النزول  لو ارتد ممكن شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 20 نقطة ناقص  نزوله تحت 1.6300 ومواصلة النزول   والله اعلم فيه خير كثير  والله الموفق  انا رسمت لكم تصور قابل للصواب والخطى

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   حتى اكون واضح اكثر  سأجتهد احتمال اصيب واخطى  انا مخوفني سوق الاسهم الامريكي الداو وغيرة  بتعرفو انهم بيتعاملو short selling  فصعود الداو خلال يومين فوق 600 نقطة بصراحة مخيف  هذا معناته والله اعلم ضرب ستوبات للبائعين باسواق الاسهم  فاتوقع نزول مخيف يسحب معه العملات التى تتأثر بالدولار  صحيح المؤاشرات بتاكد الصعود ولاكن لابد نحسب حساب حتى لانقع بالفخ  المؤاشرات صريحة بالصعود لاكن تاخر الصعود هو مايقلقني  انا عن نفسي سأبتعد اليوم ويوم الاثنين وأن دخلت سأدخل بستوب صغير  والخيار لكم   فوات ربح ولا خسارة  وليست دعوة للبيع رجاء  والله الموفق  وللامانه دخلت بيع بالمجنون بستوب صغير بحدود 40 نقطة  وهدفي صغير وسأتابعه لو واصل نزول   ولا انصح بالبيع لمن لايجيد التعامل ممكن شمعة تخرب الحساب

    والله اعلم  كمؤاشرات للداو بتتوقع صعوده فوق 9000  وهذا يدعم الصعود للعملات كالكيبل واليورو وقروب الين  ولاكن بصراحة لا أثق بصناع السوق الامريكي خوفا من الوقوع بالفخ والله اعلم ماهذا الصعود الا لضرب الستوبات  مؤاشرات الذهب بتقول تحت 948 نزول   وهذا يدعم النزول للعملات  وتاخر الصعود للعملات مقلق فالحذر ثم الحذر   والله الموفق  انا بجتهد ممكن اصيب واخطى  وانا بتابع معكم لو حدث تغير سأبلغ عنه بوقته بأذن الله  المهم دخولنا بحذر ان كان شراء او بيع بستوب صغير  طبعا الكل موصي بالشراء انا بخالف الكل وهدفي المصلحة العامه  انا امس من يوصي بالصعود فقط لاكن الان مع الاتجاه فقط بيع او شراء وستوب صغير ولو ضرب الاستوب بخسارة بسيطة ولا خسارة كبيرة  والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم 
دخلت اصبح عليك يا ابو مروان وعلى الشباب،، وماشي مرة ثانية،، عندي رحلى بكرة الى اورلاندو ،، ادعوا لنا بالسلامة والتوفيق 
بالنسبة للسوق 
على الرغم من التذبذب المخيف والعالي اللي صار امس،، الا انه كان مربح جداً ،، على الاقل بالنسبة لي والحمدلله،،، لأني تعلمت اني اجني ربحي اولا باول،، ومهما تحرك الزوج فحتماً سأجد نقطة دخول افضل من التي خرجت عندها 
أنا عندي احساس ان اغلب المتابعين امس لم يجنوا ارباحهم وهذا هو الخطأ،، ويارب اكون غلطان 
على كل حال 
انا داخل شراء على المجنون عند 153.2 واليورو ين عند 131.9

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> دخلت اصبح عليك يا ابو مروان وعلى الشباب،، وماشي مرة ثانية،، عندي رحلى بكرة الى اورلاندو ،، ادعوا لنا بالسلامة والتوفيق 
> بالنسبة للسوق 
> على الرغم من التذبذب المخيف والعالي اللي صار امس،، الا انه كان مربح جداً ،، على الاقل بالنسبة لي والحمدلله،،، لأني تعلمت اني اجني ربحي اولا باول،، ومهما تحرك الزوج فحتماً سأجد نقطة دخول افضل من التي خرجت عندها 
> أنا عندي احساس ان اغلب المتابعين امس لم يجنوا ارباحهم وهذا هو الخطأ،، ويارب اكون غلطان 
> على كل حال 
> انا داخل شراء على المجنون عند 153.2 واليورو ين عند 131.9

 هلا اخي ابوراما صباح النور والسرور 
موفق بأذن الله
توصل بالسلامة ورحلة موفقه بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم  احتمال فرصة بيع على الكيبل عند 1.6400  راقبوه بستوب صغير لايتعدى 20 نقطة  بيع عقد صغير بدون مخاطرة اذا تاكد ارتداده من 6400  الان السعر1.6384  والله الموفق  اكرر بعقد صغير وبعد تاكد انه ارتد نزول لا للمخاطرة والاستعجال   والله الموفق

   

> من دخل بالكيبل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول   كسر 1.6344 والله اعلم متوقع بيواصل نزول   مراقبة النقطة 1.6310 تقريبا  منها والله اعلم اما ارتداد او مواصلة النزول  لو ارتد ممكن شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 20 نقطة ناقص  نزوله تحت 1.6300 ومواصلة النزول   والله اعلم فيه خير كثير  والله الموفق   انا رسمت لكم تصور قابل للصواب والخطى

     اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  كما توقعت الحمد الله  شايفين صعود بالبداية بيخدعونا بالصعود ثم نزول مايقارب 100 نقطة  لاكن صاحي لهم بالمرصاد  واتوقع مزيد من النزول والله اعلم  من دخل بيع يراقب النقاط التي ذكرتها   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الرجاء الابتعاد عن المجنون واليورو ين الان 
> اتوقع مزيد من النزولوالله اعلم 
> حتى تتضحى رؤية اكثر يكون بدخول مؤكد 
> والخيار لكم 
> اليوم جمعة للتذكير فيه مخاطرة كبيره والله اعلم 
> جمعة مباركة على الجميع بأذن الله

 كما توقعت الحمد لله  هذا من فضل ربي  ارادو يخدعونا بالصعود على مين يابابا  شايفين بالبديه رفع السعر لايهامنا بالصعود ثم نزول سريع  انا صاحي لهم

----------


## زهرة اللوز

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  كما توقعت الحمد الله  شايفين صعود بالبداية بيخدعونا بالصعود ثم نزول مايقارب 100 نقطة  لاكن صاحي لهم بالمرصاد  واتوقع مزيد من النزول والله اعلم  من دخل بيع يراقب النقاط التي ذكرتها   والله الموفق [/center]

 جزاك الله خير 
استفدت اليوم كثير من توصيتك
هل اتمسك بالبيع ام اخرج الان

----------


## osama1t

اخى الجميل بالاسم والصفة
وجهك وجة الخير ما شاء الله
انا عالق من يومين فى عقد بيع من
1.6270
تتوقع يصل لة او اعمل عقد شراء هيدج الان؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  حتى اكون واضح اكثر  سأجتهد احتمال اصيب واخطى  انا مخوفني سوق الاسهم الامريكي الداو وغيرة  بتعرفو انهم بيتعاملو short selling  فصعود الداو خلال يومين فوق 600 نقطة بصراحة مخيف  هذا معناته والله اعلم ضرب ستوبات للبائعين باسواق الاسهم  فاتوقع نزول مخيف يسحب معه العملات التى تتأثر بالدولار  صحيح المؤاشرات بتاكد الصعود ولاكن لابد نحسب حساب حتى لانقع بالفخ  المؤاشرات صريحة بالصعود لاكن تاخر الصعود هو مايقلقني  انا عن نفسي سأبتعد اليوم ويوم الاثنين وأن دخلت سأدخل بستوب صغير  والخيار لكم   فوات ربح ولا خسارة  وليست دعوة للبيع رجاء  والله الموفق  وللامانه دخلت بيع بالمجنون بستوب صغير بحدود 40 نقطة  وهدفي صغير وسأتابعه لو واصل نزول   ولا انصح بالبيع لمن لايجيد التعامل ممكن شمعة تخرب الحساب

   

> والله اعلم   كمؤاشرات للداو بتتوقع صعوده فوق 9000  وهذا يدعم الصعود للعملات كالكيبل واليورو وقروب الين  ولاكن بصراحة لا أثق بصناع السوق الامريكي خوفا من الوقوع بالفخ والله اعلم ماهذا الصعود الا لضرب الستوبات  مؤاشرات الذهب بتقول تحت 948 نزول   وهذا يدعم النزول للعملات  وتاخر الصعود للعملات مقلق فالحذر ثم الحذر   والله الموفق  انا بجتهد ممكن اصيب واخطى  وانا بتابع معكم لو حدث تغير سأبلغ عنه بوقته بأذن الله  المهم دخولنا بحذر ان كان شراء او بيع بستوب صغير  طبعا الكل موصي بالشراء انا بخالف الكل وهدفي المصلحة العامه  انا امس من يوصي بالصعود فقط لاكن الان مع الاتجاه فقط بيع او شراء وستوب صغير ولو ضرب الاستوب بخسارة بسيطة ولا خسارة كبيرة   والله الموفق

     للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله خير 
> استفدت اليوم كثير من توصيتك
> هل اتمسك بالبيع ام اخرج الان

 بامانه انا لم اغلق لا الكيبل ولا المجنون 
بنراقب ونحكم بالنسبة للكيبل لو نزل تحت 1.6300 اتوقع مزيد من النزول 
احتمال ولست متاكد لل 200 او 150 
واكرر لست متاكد حتى اللحضه 
وقرار الاغلاق لك صعب الافتاء الان

----------


## henry66

أخي الجميل هل تغير اتجاه الدولار فرنك ايضااااااااااااا

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل بالاسم والصفة
> وجهك وجة الخير ما شاء الله
> انا عالق من يومين فى عقد بيع من
> 1.6270
> تتوقع يصل لة او اعمل عقد شراء هيدج الان؟

 بأمانه متوقع نزول لنقطتك واكثر 
لست متاكد 100% راقب لو نزل تحت 1.6300 متوقع مزيد من النزول 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل هل تغير اتجاه الدولار فرنك ايضااااااااااااا

 احتمال اخي  
راقب النقطة 830 لو صعد فوقها اتوقع مزيد من الصعود 
والله اعلم

----------


## أبو أسعد2009

أخ جميل 
أسعد الله صباحك - وصباح كل الأخوان
توقعاتك بالنسبة للمجنون ممكن ينزل أكثر
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

> أخ جميل 
> أسعد الله صباحك - وصباح كل الأخوان
> توقعاتك بالنسبة للمجنون ممكن ينزل أكثر
> تحياتي

 اتوقع الان لل152.20 تقريبا   واحتمال يواصل لل 151.30 تقريبا  واحتمال الارتداد من احدهم   كسر 150.50 رحلة هبوط وتنتهي رحلة الصعود  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  الكيبل واقف على مقاومة قوية   اما اختراقها بشمعة ليموزين   او الارتداد منها  اتوقع اختراقها بشمعة ليموزين وهذا احتمال  من اراد يجني ربحه فله الخيار  100 نقطة خير وبركة  ومن اراد شراء يراقب ومن بعد تاكد بالصعود لا للاستعجال  والله الموفق

----------


## abo saqer

صباح الخير اخي ابو مروان  هل بداءت رحلة الهبوط للباوند ؟الان هو تحت 6300

----------


## ayesh

أخي الجميل شو رأيك في البيع الآن تحت 63

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير اخي ابو مروان  هل بداءت رحلة الهبوط للباوند ؟الان هو تحت 6300

 هلا صباح النور 
هو واقف على نقطة مقاومة الان 
ان لم تدخل من البداية فالافضل الانتظار لفرصة اخرى 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل شو رأيك في البيع الآن تحت 63

 اخي بامانه انا متوقع نزول 
ولاكن لا انصحك الان  
متى ما اتضحت فرصة اخرى سأضعها  
الافضل المدرج لمن لم يدخل من البدية 
والخيار لكم

----------


## بدون

انا من المعجبين جدا جدا جدا بتوصياتك ياجميل لانك محلل رائع وبارع ومتابع لتوصياتك, وكلمة الحق يجب ان تقال   والبقية فيهم الخير والبركة

----------


## abo saqer

> هلا صباح النور 
> هو واقف على نقطة مقاومة الان 
> ان لم تدخل من البداية فالافضل الانتظار لفرصة اخرى 
> والله الموفق

  لا اخي ابو مروان لم ادخل انتظر اشارة منك

----------


## ayesh

صباح الخير أخي أبو جميل تحية لك من أرض الرباط 
شو نصيحتك الآن للباوند دولار

----------


## aymanforex

> والله اعلم الكيبل متوجه لل 1.6310 
> شراء بدون تردد بعد تاكد من الارتداد  
> ووضع ستوب 20 او 30 نقطة 
> وليست دعوة للبيع 
> نراقب ونحكم عليه

  اخى الكريم الجميل  بالامس كل الكلام و الدعوات للشراء سواء الكيبل او اليورو ومع النزول للمناطق المدكورة فى التوصيات كنت اشترى  والان الكلام عن البيع انا كل العقود المفتوحة الان شراء  بالله عليك افيدنى بالاتجاة اليوم وما هو العمل بالنسبة للعقود المفتوحة شراء هل توصينى باغلاقها خاسرة ام الابقاء عليها  وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

راقبو اليورو دولار اذا لم يكسر اللو امس 
فرصة شراء من بعد مراقبة 
هو قريب الان من اللو 
الهدف القناعه 
واللو الستوب 4054 
بعقد صغير والدخول من بعد مراقبة رجاء خاص لا للاستعجال 
والله الموفق 
واقف على نقطة اما ارتداد منها او مواصلة نزول والله اعلم

----------


## المسافرين

> كما توقعت الحمد لله   هذا من فضل ربي  ارادو يخدعونا بالصعود على مين يابابا  شايفين بالبديه رفع السعر لايهامنا بالصعود ثم نزول سريع  انا صاحي لهم

   كبير ياجميل  :015:    متابع بصمت  :Yikes3:

----------


## aljameel

> انا من المعجبين جدا جدا جدا بتوصياتك ياجميل لانك محلل رائع وبارع ومتابع لتوصياتك, وكلمة الحق يجب ان تقال    والبقية فيهم الخير والبركة

  
بارك الله فيك اخي وأنت اروع 
وكلنا مكملين لبعض وهم الخير والبركة

----------


## بدون

> اخى الكريم الجميل  بالامس كل الكلام و الدعوات للشراء سواء الكيبل او اليورو ومع النزول للمناطق المدكورة فى التوصيات كنت اشترى  والان الكلام عن البيع انا كل العقود المفتوحة الان شراء  بالله عليك افيدنى بالاتجاة اليوم وما هو العمل بالنسبة للعقود المفتوحة شراء هل توصينى باغلاقها خاسرة ام الابقاء عليها  وجزاك الله خيرا

 نصيحتي لك بالخروج من الشراء والدخول بيع من السعر الحالي 6296 وهدف اول 6213 وهدف اخر 6129 وستنضرب اليوم ان شاء الله.........نصيحتي لك لاتتردد في الخروج من الشراء بخسارة والتعويض ان شاء الله تراه في البيع لادخل لصاحب الموضوع الاخ / جميل في ماذكرته آنفا ........لاتتردد........توكل علي الله

----------


## aljameel

والله نفسي اقولكم ادخلو شراء بالكيبل ولاكن بأمانه خائف يعكس علينا 
من اراد وبعقد صغير وستوب مابين 10 لل 20 نقطة كمغامر 
والخيار لكم فيها مخاطرة 
لست متاكد من الارتداد 
والله الموفق 
السعر الحالي 1.6491

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الكريم الجميل  بالامس كل الكلام و الدعوات للشراء سواء الكيبل او اليورو ومع النزول للمناطق المدكورة فى التوصيات كنت اشترى  والان الكلام عن البيع انا كل العقود المفتوحة الان شراء  بالله عليك افيدنى بالاتجاة اليوم وما هو العمل بالنسبة للعقود المفتوحة شراء هل توصينى باغلاقها خاسرة ام الابقاء عليها  وجزاك الله خيرا

  
اخي هذا السوق متقلب 
ولو ترجع للصفحة السابقة انا وضحت السبب 
الان واقف على مقاومة اما ارتداد منها ومواصلة صعود او مواصلة نزول 
صعب الحكم في هذه اللحضه 
صحيح الغالب البيع ولاكن نتوقع اي شي ممكن 
والله الموفق

----------


## بدون

تكفي يالجميل مافي شراء انصحهم بالبيع ولا شيء غير البيع

----------


## aljameel

> كبير ياجميل     متابع بصمت

  
هذا من ذوقك اخي العزيز 
يشرفنا تواجدك معنا ولو بصمت

----------


## aljameel

> تكفي يالجميل مافي شراء انصحهم بالبيع ولا شيء غير البيع

  
صحيح اخي ان الغالب البيع 
ولاكن واقف على مقاومة اولا 
ثانيا واقف على فيبو تصحيحي احتمال يكون تصحيح للموجه الصاعدة ويرتد منها ليواصل صعود لهدفه فانا اقترح عقد صغير وستوب اللو مخاطرة صغيرة 
والله يكتب الخير للجميع 
والله اعلم

----------


## henry66

أعتقد ياجماعه انهم نزلوا السعر تحت 6300 علشان الناس تدخل بيع وبعد مده السعر يصعد ويضربوا ستوبات

----------


## aljameel

رجاء خاص من دخل باليورو والكيبل 
رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول للاحتياط  
على شأن لو عكسو لاربح ولا خسارة 
والله الموفق

----------


## ayesh

أخي الجميل 
شو صار الكيبل بدو شرا مش بيع 
الوضع غير واضح يبدو نرجو توجيهاتك

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل 
> شو صار الكيبل بدو شرا مش بيع 
> الوضع غير واضح يبدو نرجو توجيهاتك

 انا قلت بعقد صغير وهو عند 92 شرلء والستوب اللو 
الان صعد 30 نقطة  
والله مااعرف اقولك ادخل ولا لا 
راقب اخي او انتظر فرصة واضحة افضل 
فوات ربح ولا خسارة

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم والله يكتب لكم الخير 
امين يارب العالمين 
بستعد وبروح اصلي  
موفقين بأذن الله 
الربح بالقناعة

----------


## فهد المقاطي

بعد إذن صاحب الموضوع ياإخوان  لاتنسون صلاة الجمعه فهي خير وأبقى والسوق ملحوق ورزقك ماراح ياخذه أحد غيرك

----------


## alshreef2005

بعد اذنكم الصلاه  الجمعـــــــــ لاتنسوا صلاه ـــــــة   بالنسبه للسوق موجود بالنسبه بيع ولاشراء اظن حاليا هو السوق مش عارف نفسه يابييع يشراء لانه عند مقاومه وترند بيحاول كسره  لذلك ارجوا الانتظار ولن عوده بعد الجمعه

----------


## فارس نواف

السلام عليكم 
اخي جميل
لقد تحقق الهدف الذي توقعته انا للمجنون نزولا الى 152.57 وذلك في صفحة 827  للتذكير
والان متجه الى الهدف الثاني والله اعلم
وهذا يجب ان تغلق الصفقة وتعوضها   
خيرها في غيرها

----------


## BIG STAR

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  حتى اكون واضح اكثر  سأجتهد احتمال اصيب واخطى  انا مخوفني سوق الاسهم الامريكي الداو وغيرة  بتعرفو انهم بيتعاملو short selling  فصعود الداو خلال يومين فوق 600 نقطة بصراحة مخيف  هذا معناته والله اعلم ضرب ستوبات للبائعين باسواق الاسهم  فاتوقع نزول مخيف يسحب معه العملات التى تتأثر بالدولار  صحيح المؤاشرات بتاكد الصعود ولاكن لابد نحسب حساب حتى لانقع بالفخ  المؤاشرات صريحة بالصعود لاكن تاخر الصعود هو مايقلقني  انا عن نفسي سأبتعد اليوم ويوم الاثنين وأن دخلت سأدخل بستوب صغير  والخيار لكم   فوات ربح ولا خسارة  وليست دعوة للبيع رجاء  والله الموفق  وللامانه دخلت بيع بالمجنون بستوب صغير بحدود 40 نقطة  وهدفي صغير وسأتابعه لو واصل نزول   ولا انصح بالبيع لمن لايجيد التعامل ممكن شمعة تخرب الحساب

    :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljameel

اسبوع موفق بأذن الله للجميع

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  الاغلاق  153.95  رجاء خاص ركزو عليه  سأرسم لكم خارطة الطريق بالتفصيل الملل بأذن الله نتوفق بها  ركزو معي من يطبق الشرح بالتفصيل سيجني الكثير والله اعلم  سنركز عليه هذه الاسبوع بأذن الله نحصد منه مئات النقاط  والله اعلم  المرحلة الاولى في حال النزول  الان نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على نزول بيع والستوب 154.62  كسر 153.10 هدفنا بأذن الله 151.20  من عند الهدف 151.20 متوقع الارتداد ندخل شراء   والستوب 150.57  لو واصل نزول بعد هدف النزول الذي هو 151.20 وكسر 150.57 فيه خير كثير والله اعلم  ندخل بموجه هابطة سأحدد اهدافها لاحقا  وكاهدف مبدئيه  ولست متاكد منها 100% الا بكسر اللو 146.74بأذن الله 147 و 143.50  لو ارتد من 151.20 هدفنا بأذن الله الاول 156 والثاني 157  المرحلة الثانية في حال الصعود  نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على صعود ندخل شراء   والستوب   153.10  هدفنا بأذن الله الاول 156 وهدفنا الثاني 156.50  من الهدف الاول او الثاني متوقع ارتداد ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف القناعة وسأحدد اهدافه لاحقا  اغلاق يوم فوق 156 بأذن الله اهدافنا الرئيسيه 160 و 167 و 171  اعتقد وضحت شرح مفصل من لم يستوعب يسأل وانا بأذن الله سأجيب عليه  والله الموفق

----------


## ديلر

مشكووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## fnammas

:015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## الجامعه

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  الاغلاق  153.95  رجاء خاص ركزو عليه  سأرسم لكم خارطة الطريق بالتفصيل الملل بأذن الله نتوفق بها  ركزو معي من يطبق الشرح بالتفصيل سيجني الكثير والله اعلم  سنركز عليه هذه الاسبوع بأذن الله نحصد منه مئات النقاط  والله اعلم  المرحلة الاولى في حال النزول  الان نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على نزول بيع والستوب 154.62  كسر 153.10 هدفنا بأذن الله 151.20  من عند الهدف 151.20 متوقع الارتداد ندخل شراء   والستوب 150.57  لو واصل نزول بعد هدف النزول الذي هو 151.20 وكسر 150.57 فيه خير كثير والله اعلم  ندخل بموجه هابطة سأحدد اهدافها لاحقا  وكاهدف مبدئيه ولست متاكد منها 100% الا بكسر اللو 146.74بأذن الله 147 و 143.50  لو ارتد من 151.20 هدفنا بأذن الله الاول 156 والثاني 157  المرحلة الثانية في حال الصعود  نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على صعود ندخل شراء   والستوب   153.10  هدفنا بأذن الله الاول 156 وهدفنا الثاني 156.50  من الهدف الاول او الثاني متوقع ارتداد ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف القناعة وسأحدد اهدافه لاحقا  اغلاق يوم فوق 156 بأذن الله اهدافنا الرئيسيه 160 و 167 و 171  اعتقد وضحت شرح مفصل من لم يستوعب يسأل وانا بأذن الله سأجيب عليه   والله الموفق

 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شو مع اليورو دولار    والباوند دولار   لو سمحت !   :Eh S(7):

----------


## معن طارق

اخي الجميل
واللة اني احبك باللة
ولكن التحليل بالنسبة للمجنون صعب جدا
افصل انتظر توصياتك يوم بيوم ولا تنسانا من الباوند دولار
مع اجمل التحيات

----------


## م/عبود

جزاك الله خيرا جميل ..........بس المجنون لو 153.95 وليس الاغلاق لان الكلوز 154.19

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> شو مع اليورو دولار والباوند دولار لو سمحت !

 بأذن الله ساضع له توصيه   

> اخي الجميل
> واللة اني احبك باللة
> ولكن التحليل بالنسبة للمجنون صعب جدا
> افصل انتظر توصياتك يوم بيوم ولا تنسانا من الباوند دولار
> مع اجمل التحيات

 مافي صعب على الانسان    

> جزاك الله خيرا جميل ..........بس المجنون لو 153.95 وليس الاغلاق لان الكلوز 154.19

 الاغلاق 153.95

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل الاغلاق 1.6337  والله اعلم  نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على نزول وكسر 1.6293  بأذن الله هدفه 1.6200 تقريبا   منها متوقع ارتداد وصعود ممكن ندخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بأذن الله 1.6550 وهدف ثاني بأذن الله 1.5600  لو فتح على صعود ممكن ندخل شراء والستوب 1.6293  هدفه بأذن الله 1.6410 لل 1.6420  اختراق 1.6430  هدفه بأذن الله 1.6550  مالم يخترق 1.6430 ممكن بيعه والستوب 1.6430  والهدف بأذن الله 1.6200 + - تقريبا   ومنها يتم الشراء   والله الموفق  ملاحضه  احتمال بينزل لل 1.6200 ثم يصعد بحدود 50 نقطة ثم ينزل تحت 6200 بحدود 30 لل 20 نقطة  ومنها الصعود والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  الاغلاق  153.95  رجاء خاص ركزو عليه  سأرسم لكم خارطة الطريق بالتفصيل الملل بأذن الله نتوفق بها  ركزو معي من يطبق الشرح بالتفصيل سيجني الكثير والله اعلم  سنركز عليه هذه الاسبوع بأذن الله نحصد منه مئات النقاط  والله اعلم  المرحلة الاولى في حال النزول  الان نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على نزول بيع والستوب 154.62  كسر 153.10 هدفنا بأذن الله 151.20  من عند الهدف 151.20 متوقع الارتداد ندخل شراء   والستوب 150.57  لو واصل نزول بعد هدف النزول الذي هو 151.20 وكسر 150.57 فيه خير كثير والله اعلم  ندخل بموجه هابطة سأحدد اهدافها لاحقا  وكاهدف مبدئيه ولست متاكد منها 100% الا بكسر اللو 146.74بأذن الله 147 و 143.50  لو ارتد من 151.20 هدفنا بأذن الله الاول 156 والثاني 157  المرحلة الثانية في حال الصعود  نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على صعود ندخل شراء   والستوب   153.10  هدفنا بأذن الله الاول 156 وهدفنا الثاني 156.50  من الهدف الاول او الثاني متوقع ارتداد ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف القناعة وسأحدد اهدافه لاحقا  اغلاق يوم فوق 156 بأذن الله اهدافنا الرئيسيه 160 و 167 و 171  اعتقد وضحت شرح مفصل من لم يستوعب يسأل وانا بأذن الله سأجيب عليه   والله الموفق

   للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## diefallh

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
 الف شكر اخى جميل على توضيح الكيبل والمجنون

----------


## فارس نواف

السلام عليكم
شكرا ياخي جميل على التوصيات
ان شاء الله نجني بها ارباح
الله يعطيك العافية
والى الامام نحن معك

----------


## noras58

اخى العزيزاى ساعة بتنزل التوصية ممكن كتابة التاريخ على راس التوصية لعدم الدخول فى الخطاولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## الجامعه

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل الاغلاق 1.6337  والله اعلم  نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على نزول وكسر 1.6293  بأذن الله هدفه 1.6200 تقريبا   منها متوقع ارتداد وصعود ممكن ندخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بأذن الله 1.6550 وهدف ثاني بأذن الله 1.5600  لو فتح على صعود ممكن ندخل شراء والستوب 1.6293  هدفه بأذن الله 1.6410 لل 1.6420  اختراق 1.6430  هدفه بأذن الله 1.6550  مالم يخترق 1.6430 ممكن بيعه والستوب 1.6430  والهدف بأذن الله 1.6200 + - تقريبا   ومنها يتم الشراء   والله الموفق  ملاحضه  احتمال بينزل لل 1.6200 ثم يصعد بحدود 50 نقطة ثم ينزل تحت 6200 بحدود 30 لل 20 نقطة   ومنها الصعود والله اعلم

 بارك الله فيك على هالمجهود :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
اسبوع موفق بأذن الله للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> اخى العزيزاى ساعة بتنزل التوصية ممكن كتابة التاريخ على راس التوصية لعدم الدخول فى الخطاولكم جزيل الشكر

 امامك توصيتان للمجنون والكيبل

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> الف شكر اخى جميل على توضيح الكيبل والمجنون

  

> السلام عليكم
> شكرا ياخي جميل على التوصيات
> ان شاء الله نجني بها ارباح
> الله يعطيك العافية
> والى الامام نحن معك

   
موفقين بأذن الله

----------


## solo90515

السلام عليكم اخي بو مروان

----------


## forex rising

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيفك اخي جميل تحليلك رووووعه للكيبل وان شاء الله للاهداف 
اسبوع موفق للجميع

----------


## فهد المقاطي

طيب الآن بارك الله فيك
نشتري المجنون وإلا نبيع
وجزاك الله خير على نفع إخوانك

----------


## Ahmed_S

السلام عليكم
السوق فتح نزول
ايش رأي استاذنا الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي بو مروان

 وعليكم السلام ورجمة الله وبركاته   

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> كيفك اخي جميل تحليلك رووووعه للكيبل وان شاء الله للاهداف 
> اسبوع موفق للجميع

 وعليكم السلام ورجمة الله وبركاته   

> طيب الآن بارك الله فيك
> نشتري المجنون وإلا نبيع 
> اخي انا واضع ستوب للشراء وللبيع للمجنون والكيبل    
> وجزاك الله خير على نفع إخوانك

 اذا ترغب بالشراء المجنون الستوب 153.10 
والبيع 154.62 وبكسر 153.10 للهدف 
راقب وتوكل على الله

----------


## hatem9

اخي ابومروان السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> السوق فتح نزول
> ايش رأي استاذنا الجميل

 السوق الان غير واضح الاتجاه 
فرضا الكيبل قريب من الستوب كشراء 
الخيار لكم

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابومروان السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## aymanforex

برجاء تحليل اليورو - دولار اخ الجميل 
وتوضيح ماهى توصياتك بالنسبة للكيبل فى ضوء الفتح

----------


## forex rising

استاذنا الغالي شو رايك بالفرنك اذا افتتح على صعود الى ترى الهدف القادم ان شاء الله 860 
لان ارتد من مستوى ميوري قوي الصفر وكذلك ارتد من ترد جزئي صغير وشمعه الجمعه اغلقت على ارتفاع 
فما رايك

----------


## aljameel

> برجاء تحليل اليورو - دولار اخ الجميل 
> وتوضيح ماهى توصياتك بالنسبة للكيبل فى ضوء الفتح

 بالنسبة لليورو دولار انتظر حتى تتضح الرؤية اكثر كتحليل 
هو كموجع عامه صاعد 
الكيبل اذا صعد فستوب 1.6293 
كسر الستوب سيتوجه لل 1.6200

----------


## aljameel

> استاذنا الغالي شو رايك بالفرنك اذا افتتح على صعود الى ترى الهدف القادم ان شاء الله 860 
> لان ارتد من مستوى ميوري قوي الصفر وكذلك ارتد من ترد جزئي صغير وشمعه الجمعه اغلقت على ارتفاع 
> فما رايك

 كهدف ممكن مالم يكسر 739

----------


## ديلر

مشكوووووووووووووووووورين

----------


## diefallh

هو حضرتك  شارى الكيبل

----------


## aljameel

> هو حضرتك شارى الكيبل

 تريد الصدق نعم من سعر 1.6325 
وستوب 1.6293 
واختراق 1.6430 متمسك به 
وكفكرت بيع لن ابيع الا اذا كسر 1.6293 
او لو صعد لل 1.6410 تقريبا وارتد ممكن ابيع والستوب 1.6430 
وصلت الفكره

----------


## أبو أسعد2009

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
صبحكم الله بالخير
جميع الأخوه وأخص بالتحية لجميل المنتدى
رؤيتك يا أستاذنا على المجنون هل هو صعود أم نزول
وبالتوفيق وأسبوع مربح بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## solo90515

أخي الجميل
ممكن نظرة عالاسترال دولار الاسترال ين ان امكن
جزاك الله الخير

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> صبحكم الله بالخير
> جميع الأخوه وأخص بالتحية لجميل المنتدى
> رؤيتك يا أستاذنا على المجنون هل هو صعود أم نزول
> وبالتوفيق وأسبوع مربح بإذن الله تعالى

 هلا صباح النور 
اخي انا وضعت توصية للمجنون بالصفحة السابقة

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل
> ممكن نظرة عالاسترال دولار الاسترال ين ان امكن
> جزاك الله الخير

 ملم يكسر 7957 واعتبرها الستوب 
سيذهب بأذن الله كهدف 8100 
والله اعلم

----------


## diefallh

الله يوفق  عموما  عمال يطلع شوية  شوية   شايف حضرتك مهتم  بال 1.6293 قوى 
مركز عليها من حوالى 3  اسابيع

----------


## aljameel

> الله يوفق عموما عمال يطلع شوية شوية شايف حضرتك مهتم بال 1.6293 قوى 
> مركز عليها من حوالى 3 اسابيع

 هي مفتاح النزول والله اعلم

----------


## diefallh

خلاص  نتقابل انشاء الله عند 1.6410  ويكون اليورو  وصل1.4140 ولا حيعدى

----------


## noras58

يا استاذنا دخلنا اسبوع جديد انشاء الله فالكم خير وين توصياتكم اللى تنشر بالخير

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  الاغلاق  153.95  رجاء خاص ركزو عليه  سأرسم لكم خارطة الطريق بالتفصيل الملل بأذن الله نتوفق بها  ركزو معي من يطبق الشرح بالتفصيل سيجني الكثير والله اعلم  سنركز عليه هذه الاسبوع بأذن الله نحصد منه مئات النقاط  والله اعلم  المرحلة الاولى في حال النزول  الان نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على نزول بيع والستوب 154.62  كسر 153.10 هدفنا بأذن الله 151.20  من عند الهدف 151.20 متوقع الارتداد ندخل شراء   والستوب 150.57  لو واصل نزول بعد هدف النزول الذي هو 151.20 وكسر 150.57 فيه خير كثير والله اعلم  ندخل بموجه هابطة سأحدد اهدافها لاحقا  وكاهدف مبدئيه ولست متاكد منها 100% الا بكسر اللو 146.74بأذن الله 147 و 143.50  لو ارتد من 151.20 هدفنا بأذن الله الاول 156 والثاني 157  المرحلة الثانية في حال الصعود  نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على صعود ندخل شراء   والستوب   153.10  هدفنا بأذن الله الاول 156 وهدفنا الثاني 156.50  من الهدف الاول او الثاني متوقع ارتداد ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف القناعة وسأحدد اهدافه لاحقا  اغلاق يوم فوق 156 بأذن الله اهدافنا الرئيسيه 160 و 167 و 171  اعتقد وضحت شرح مفصل من لم يستوعب يسأل وانا بأذن الله سأجيب عليه   والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل الاغلاق 1.6337  والله اعلم  نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على نزول وكسر 1.6293  بأذن الله هدفه 1.6200 تقريبا   منها متوقع ارتداد وصعود ممكن ندخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بأذن الله 1.6550 وهدف ثاني بأذن الله 1.5600  لو فتح على صعود ممكن ندخل شراء والستوب 1.6293  هدفه بأذن الله 1.6410 لل 1.6420  اختراق 1.6430  هدفه بأذن الله 1.6550  مالم يخترق 1.6430 ممكن بيعه والستوب 1.6430  والهدف بأذن الله 1.6200 + - تقريبا   ومنها يتم الشراء   والله الموفق  ملاحضه  احتمال بينزل لل 1.6200 ثم يصعد بحدود 50 نقطة ثم ينزل تحت 6200 بحدود 30 لل 20 نقطة   ومنها الصعود والله اعلم

    للمشاااااااااهدة والله الموفق  ومبروووووووك لمن دخل شراء

----------


## aljameel

المجنون متوقع والله اعلم الان 155 ومنها 156 ومنها 156.50 بأذن الله 
المهم اختراق 155 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون شراءءءءءءءءءءءءء 
واي نزول للشراءءءءءءء

----------


## aljameel

المجنون شراءءءءءءءءءءءءء 
واي نزول للشراءءءءءءء 
والكيبل اتوقع مواصلة الصعود واختراق 1.6430 
من اراد دخول شراء من السعر الحالي فله الخيار 
والله الموفق

----------


## forex rising

> المجنون شراءءءءءءءءءءءءء 
> واي نزول للشراءءءءءءء 
> والكيبل اتوقع مواصلة الصعود واختراق 1.6430 
> من اراد دخول شراء من السعر الحالي فله الخيار 
> والله الموفق

 السلام عليكم  وكما عودتنا مبدع وراح ادعم كلامك بشارت انا شخصيا معجب بي وان شاء الله يعجبك ويعجب الاعضاء  في الشارت المرفق للاربع ساعات للمجنون نلاحظ ارتداده من مستوى 23 ومن دعم ميوري قوي ويدعم هذا الارتداد مؤشر وولف وحسب وولف الهدف الاولي 155,30 اذا اختراقها فالهدف ان شاء الله 156.20 ميور 8\8  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  وكما عودتنا مبدع وراح ادعم كلامك بشارت انا شخصيا معجب بي وان شاء الله يعجبك ويعجب الاعضاء  في الشارت المرفق للاربع ساعات للمجنون نلاحظ ارتداده من مستوى 23 ومن دعم ميوري قوي ويدعم هذا الارتداد مؤشر وولف وحسب وولف الهدف الاولي 155,30 اذا اختراقها فالهدف ان شاء الله 156.20 ميور 8\8  والله اعلم

  
ربي يوفقك يااخي شارت جميل الله يجمل ايامك 
وغير الشراء مافيه 
وهاهو الان عند 154.60 فرصة شراء والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والكيبل للامانه ماني شايف الا الصعود 
اهداف الصعود بأذن الله كما بالتوصية 
اختراق 1.6430 يؤكد الصعود 
المهم لو واصل صعود لديه مقاومة قبل الهدف 1.6470 متوقع اختراقها ولاكن ننتبه لها 
والله الموفق

----------


## عبدالله سعود

ابومراوان   ممكن   نظرة   على   اليورو  كندي    
الله يعطيك  الف عافية

----------


## aljameel

> ابومراوان ممكن نظرة على اليورو كندي  
> الله يعطيك الف عافية

 متوقع ينزل وبأمانه لا انصح به 
فكر بغيره والخيار لك 
امامك المجنون والكيبل

----------


## aljameel

النيوزلندي دولار انا من قبل موصي علية وحددت هدفه 6570  الان من اراد دخول فيه من السعر الحالي 6480 او اذا نزل  يضع الستوب 6415  والاهداف بأذن الله 6520 و 6570 وهدف رئيسي 6800  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الكيبل الاغلاق 1.6337  والله اعلم  نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على نزول وكسر 1.6293  بأذن الله هدفه 1.6200 تقريبا   منها متوقع ارتداد وصعود ممكن ندخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بأذن الله 1.6550 وهدف ثاني بأذن الله 1.5600  لو فتح على صعود ممكن ندخل شراء والستوب 1.6293  هدفه بأذن الله 1.6410 لل 1.6420  اختراق 1.6430  هدفه بأذن الله 1.6550  مالم يخترق 1.6430 ممكن بيعه والستوب 1.6430  والهدف بأذن الله 1.6200 + - تقريبا   ومنها يتم الشراء   والله الموفق  ملاحضه  احتمال بينزل لل 1.6200 ثم يصعد بحدود 50 نقطة ثم ينزل تحت 6200 بحدود 30 لل 20 نقطة   ومنها الصعود والله اعلم

   الكيبل كما اوضحت بالتوصية  وصل 1.6410  ومبروووووك لمن دخل شراء  الان متوقع تقريبا 1.6420 او تنقص قليل ويرتد نزول  ممكن الاستفادة بيع والستوب 1.6430  والهدف القناعه واذا واصل نزول سابلغ عنه بوقته  هو متوقع نزول بعض الشي ثما مواصلة صعود  والله الموفق

----------


## SiLenT HeLL

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  اخي العزيز   ما رأيك في بيع الباوند ين 156.60  والهدف 142  جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  اخي العزيز   ما رأيك في بيع الباوند ين 156.60  والهدف 142   جزاك الله خير

 _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   المجنون  الاغلاق  153.95  رجاء خاص ركزو عليه  سأرسم لكم خارطة الطريق بالتفصيل الملل بأذن الله نتوفق بها  ركزو معي من يطبق الشرح بالتفصيل سيجني الكثير والله اعلم  سنركز عليه هذه الاسبوع بأذن الله نحصد منه مئات النقاط  والله اعلم  المرحلة الاولى في حال النزول  الان نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على نزول بيع والستوب 154.62  كسر 153.10 هدفنا بأذن الله 151.20  من عند الهدف 151.20 متوقع الارتداد ندخل شراء   والستوب 150.57  لو واصل نزول بعد هدف النزول الذي هو 151.20 وكسر 150.57 فيه خير كثير والله اعلم  ندخل بموجه هابطة سأحدد اهدافها لاحقا  وكاهدف مبدئيه ولست متاكد منها 100% الا بكسر اللو 146.74بأذن الله 147 و 143.50  لو ارتد من 151.20 هدفنا بأذن الله الاول 156 والثاني 157  المرحلة الثانية في حال الصعود  نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على صعود ندخل شراء   والستوب   153.10  هدفنا بأذن الله الاول 156 وهدفنا الثاني 156.50  من الهدف الاول او الثاني متوقع ارتداد ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف القناعة وسأحدد اهدافه لاحقا  اغلاق يوم فوق 156 بأذن الله اهدافنا الرئيسيه 160 و 167 و 171  اعتقد وضحت شرح مفصل من لم يستوعب يسأل وانا بأذن الله سأجيب عليه  والله الموفق_

----------


## almjd

ابومروان الباوند بيروح 416 ولا ينزل

----------


## aljameel

> ابومروان الباوند بيروح 416 ولا ينزل

  
متوقع والله اعلم 1.6420 تقريبا منها متوقع ارتداد 
 هو وصل 1.6416 بيفكسول 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل كما اوضحت بالتوصية وصل 1.6410  ومبروووووك لمن دخل شراء  الان متوقع تقريبا 1.6420 او تنقص قليل ويرتد نزول  ممكن الاستفادة بيع والستوب 1.6430  والهدف القناعه واذا واصل نزول سابلغ عنه بوقته  هو متوقع نزول بعض الشي ثما مواصلة صعود   والله الموفق

   للمشاهدة والله الموفق  لو واصل نزول خير وبركة  وسأحدد اهدافه فيما بعد مجرد يتاكد النزول  والله الموفق

----------


## فهد المقاطي

> _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_     _المجنون_  _الاغلاق_  _153.95_  _رجاء خاص ركزو عليه_  _سأرسم لكم خارطة الطريق بالتفصيل الملل بأذن الله نتوفق بها_  _ركزو معي من يطبق الشرح بالتفصيل سيجني الكثير والله اعلم_  _سنركز عليه هذه الاسبوع بأذن الله نحصد منه مئات النقاط_  _والله اعلم_  _المرحلة الاولى في حال النزول_  _الان نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على نزول بيع والستوب 154.62_  _كسر 153.10 هدفنا بأذن الله 151.20_  _من عند الهدف 151.20 متوقع الارتداد ندخل شراء_   _والستوب 150.57_  _لو واصل نزول بعد هدف النزول الذي هو 151.20 وكسر 150.57 فيه خير كثير والله اعلم_  _ندخل بموجه هابطة سأحدد اهدافها لاحقا_  _وكاهدف مبدئيه ولست متاكد منها 100% الا بكسر اللو 146.74بأذن الله 147 و 143.50_  _لو ارتد من 151.20 هدفنا بأذن الله الاول 156 والثاني 157_  _المرحلة الثانية في حال الصعود_  _نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على صعود ندخل شراء_   _والستوب_   _153.10_  _هدفنا بأذن الله الاول 156 وهدفنا الثاني 156.50_  _من الهدف الاول او الثاني متوقع ارتداد ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد_  _والهدف القناعة وسأحدد اهدافه لاحقا_  _اغلاق يوم فوق 156 بأذن الله اهدافنا الرئيسيه 160 و 167 و 171_  _اعتقد وضحت شرح مفصل من لم يستوعب يسأل وانا بأذن الله سأجيب عليه_   _والله الموفق_

    مع إحترامي الشديد لك ياجميل وبالرغم أنني من أشد المعجبين بك أنا أشوف أن هالكلام تشتيت للمتداول فهو لايدري يدخل عقد بيع وإلا شراء  فأنت بهذه الطريقه ذكي جداا اللي يدخل عقد بيع وتجي معه تقول مبروك لمن أخذ بوصيتي ومن دخل عقد شراء وجت معه تقول مبروك لمن أخذ وصيتي فالتوصيه غير واضحه وغير محدده أنت بهذه الطريقه توصي على البيع والشراء في وقت واحد فأتمنى منك بارك الله فيك تحديد العقد بيع وإلا شراء أما إنك توصي على الإثنين سواء فهي غير صحيحه لأن الرابح والخاسر أخذ بالتوصيه يعني أنت صايبها صايبها هذه وجهة نظري الشخصيه أتمنى منك ومن جميع الأعضاء إبداء رأيهم في كلامي هذا وشكرا لك

----------


## aljameel

> مع إحترامي الشديد لك ياجميل وبالرغم أنني من أشد المعجبين بك  أنا أشوف أن هالكلام تشتيت للمتداول فهو لايدري يدخل عقد بيع وإلا شراء  فأنت بهذه الطريقه ذكي جداا اللي يدخل عقد بيع وتجي معه تقول مبروك لمن أخذ بوصيتي ومن دخل عقد شراء وجت معه تقول مبروك لمن أخذ وصيتي فالتوصيه غير واضحه وغير محدده أنت بهذه الطريقه توصي على البيع والشراء في وقت واحد فأتمنى منك بارك الله فيك تحديد العقد بيع وإلا شراء أما إنك توصي على الإثنين سواء فهي غير صحيحه لأن الرابح والخاسر أخذ بالتوصيه يعني أنت صايبها صايبها  هذه وجهة نظري الشخصيه أتمنى منك ومن جميع الأعضاء إبداء رأيهم في كلامي هذا  وشكرا لك

   اولا اخي لا ابحث بما تفكر به انت   ابحث عن الاجر لا اقل ولا اكثر  وما اقول غير لاحول ولا قوة الابالله  اما النقاط الذي اضعها فهي من تحدد الاتجاه ان كان نزول ولا صعود  وانا صادق بها 100% بأذن الله  فمن يفهم بالتحليل يقدر معنى النقاط واهميتها  وانا اشرت الى شراء الكيبل وكان بسعر 1.6334  وقلت انا دخلت شراء من 1.6325 والستوب 1.6293  واشرت بالمجنون شراء وهو 154.60  وكررت مره اخرى بالشراء  وبمكانك ترجع للصفحات الخلفية  اما موظوع الذكاء فلا ابحث عنه لاني ثقتي بنفسي فوق ماتتصور  لا ابحث عن ادارة حسابات ولا الشهرة ولاغيره  لا ابحث الا عن الاجر يكون بمعلومك  ولو تعرف من أنا لما ذكرت كلامك هذا

----------


## aljameel

ارجو من الجميع ابداء الرى

----------


## معن طارق

السلام عليكم
اخي الجميل بارك اللة فيك
اشهد انك فوق الشبهات من متابعتي لتوصياتك من فترة
ولكن نحن الجدد احيانا لا نستطيع التغامل مع التحليل البعيد المدى و نفضل التوصيات المباشرة كالتي اشرت اليها اليوم يشراء الباوند و المجنون
بارك اللة فيك فتوصياتك تصلح للجميع الجديد و القديم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> اخي الجميل بارك اللة فيك
> اشهد انك فوق الشبهات من متابعتي لتوصياتك من فترة
> ولكن نحن الجدد احيانا لا نستطيع التغامل مع التحليل البعيد المدى و نفضل التوصيات المباشرة كالتي اشرت اليها اليوم يشراء الباوند و المجنون
> بارك اللة فيك فتوصياتك تصلح للجميع الجديد و القديم

 اخي لاتحتاج خبير ولاغيره 
سأضرب لك مثل على توصية الكيبل 
انا حددت نقاط البيع كتالي 
كسر 1.6293 بيع 
او عند صعوده لل 1.6410 لل 1.6420 بيع فب حال ارتد 
والستوب 1.6430 
اما موظوع الشراء فأنا توقعت صعوده لل 410 
ووصل بالنزول حتى 1.6319  
مجرد ارتد صعود لاتحتاج خبير شراء الستوب قريب 1.6293 
تقول مغامرة غيرك موصي بيع  اقولك الفوركس كله مغامرة ولست مسئول عن توصية غيري 
فكانت التوصية واضحة جدا لا تحتاج تفسير 
والله الموفق

----------


## بوغدير

> ارجو من الجميع ابداء الرى

 اول شي بخصوص اخوي فهد 
لو كنت متابع مع بو مروان من زمان كنت عرفت طريقة توصياته  
وهذا للاستفاده من الزوج 
بالاتجاهين واعتقد توصيته بخصوص المجنون والكيبل كانت واضحه 
كما ان بو مروان ذكر من لم يفهم او لديه اي استفسار هو حاضر وبالخدمه  
وهذا ما تعودناه منه 
ولو تعود الى الصفحات السابقه سوف تجد هناك مشاركات لأخونا بو مروان يعلن فيها ان  
الوضع محير ولا يعلم الى اين سوف يتجه السعر ولا يكابر كغيره وهذا يدل على ثقته  
بنفسه وعدم المخاطره بأموال اخوانه ممن هم متابعين له 
ارجو ان تكون الفكره قد وصلت والعوده الى الصفحات السابقه 
ثانيا والكلام موجه لأخونا بو مروان اعتقد ومن خلال المشاركات الاخوه ان كلامك واضح  
واجمل ما في توصياتك رغم اني لا اعتبرها توصيه انما هي رسم لاتجاه العمله والاستفاده  
منها بالاتجاهين والاستوب غالبا صغير مقارنة بالارباح 
موفق اخوي بو مروان وجعله بميزان اعمالك ان شاء الله ولا خلا ولا عدم يالغالي 
احترامي وتقديري

----------


## 1عبدالله

> مع إحترامي الشديد لك ياجميل وبالرغم أنني من أشد المعجبين بك  أنا أشوف أن هالكلام تشتيت للمتداول فهو لايدري يدخل عقد بيع وإلا شراء  فأنت بهذه الطريقه ذكي جداا اللي يدخل عقد بيع وتجي معه تقول مبروك لمن أخذ بوصيتي ومن دخل عقد شراء وجت معه تقول مبروك لمن أخذ وصيتي فالتوصيه غير واضحه وغير محدده أنت بهذه الطريقه توصي على البيع والشراء في وقت واحد فأتمنى منك بارك الله فيك تحديد العقد بيع وإلا شراء أما إنك توصي على الإثنين سواء فهي غير صحيحه لأن الرابح والخاسر أخذ بالتوصيه يعني أنت صايبها صايبها  هذه وجهة نظري الشخصيه أتمنى منك ومن جميع الأعضاء إبداء رأيهم في كلامي هذا  وشكرا لك

  اخينا الفاضل جرب وبعدين اتكلم  وجهة نظرك خاطئة 100/100 انت مش عايز تتعلم انت عايز توصية جاهزة ونرجو الحرص فى توجيه نقد او ابداء وجهة نظر هنا يقال انظر للشارت فية كذا وكذا ولك رائ فى التحليل يعنى توصية وتعليم عملى  و :Noco:

----------


## 2e2y2e2

> ارجو من الجميع ابداء الرى

 السلام عليكم 
مرحبا اخ جميل  اتمنى ان تتذكر ماقاله احد الاخوة هنا , وهو ان هذا الموضوع هو اكثر مواضيع قسم التوصيات احتراما 
ومن قال ايضا  انه بغض النظر عن مدى نجاح او فشل كل توصية على حدة يبقى هذا الموضوع من افضل وارقى واهدا مواضيع المنتدى
والله انى رايت مشاركة الاخ ولكنى فضلت الا ارد عليها خوفا هدوء الموضوع وانضباطه
توقع ان ترى الكثير مثل هذه المشاركة  وصدقنى ان الرد عليها سوف يجعل لها قيمة
بكل بساطة ضع تحليلك واجرك على الله  من اراد اتباع التحليل فله ذلك ومن لم يرده فلن يغصبه احد عليه  ومن اراد  ان يعكر مزاجنا  فلا تعطه الفرصة  ولا تعره اى انتباه

----------


## aljameel

> اول شي بخصوص اخوي فهد  لو كنت متابع مع بو مروان من زمان كنت عرفت طريقة توصياته   وهذا للاستفاده من الزوج  بالاتجاهين واعتقد توصيته بخصوص المجنون والكيبل كانت واضحه  كما ان بو مروان ذكر من لم يفهم او لديه اي استفسار هو حاضر وبالخدمه   وهذا ما تعودناه منه  ولو تعود الى الصفحات السابقه سوف تجد هناك مشاركات لأخونا بو مروان يعلن فيها ان   الوضع محير ولا يعلم الى اين سوف يتجه السعر ولا يكابر كغيره وهذا يدل على ثقته   بنفسه وعدم المخاطره بأموال اخوانه ممن هم متابعين له  ارجو ان تكون الفكره قد وصلت والعوده الى الصفحات السابقه  ثانيا والكلام موجه لأخونا بو مروان اعتقد ومن خلال المشاركات الاخوه ان كلامك واضح   واجمل ما في توصياتك رغم اني لا اعتبرها توصيه انما هي رسم لاتجاه العمله والاستفاده   منها بالاتجاهين والاستوب غالبا صغير مقارنة بالارباح  موفق اخوي بو مروان وجعله بميزان اعمالك ان شاء الله ولا خلا ولا عدم يالغالي  احترامي وتقديري

 جزاك الله خير 
وفعلا انا ذكرت من لم يستوعب يسأل وانا اجيبه

----------


## aljameel

> اخينا الفاضل جرب وبعدين اتكلم وجهة نظرك خاطئة 100/100 انت مش عايز تتعلم انت عايز توصية جاهزة ونرجو الحرص فى توجيه نقد او ابداء وجهة نظر هنا يقال انظر للشارت فية كذا وكذا ولك رائ فى التحليل يعنى توصية وتعليم عملى و

 جزاك الله خير 
وفعلا كأنك تقراء افكاري 
انا اضع النقاط لكي يستفاد منها كنقاط وتعليم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> مرحبا اخ جميل اتمنى ان تتذكر ماقاله احد الاخوة هنا , وهو ان هذا الموضوع هو اكثر مواضيع قسم التوصيات احتراما 
> ومن قال ايضا انه بغض النظر عن مدى نجاح او فشل كل توصية على حدة يبقى هذا الموضوع من افضل وارقى واهدا مواضيع المنتدى
> والله انى رايت مشاركة الاخ ولكنى فضلت الا ارد عليها خوفا هدوء الموضوع وانضباطه
> توقع ان ترى الكثير مثل هذه المشاركة وصدقنى ان الرد عليها سوف يجعل لها قيمة
> بكل بساطة ضع تحليلك واجرك على الله من اراد اتباع التحليل فله ذلك ومن لم يرده فلن يغصبه احد عليه ومن اراد ان يعكر مزاجنا فلا تعطه الفرصة ولا تعره اى انتباه

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## Ahmed_S

صباح الخير
انا عندي ضرب ستوب المجنون 154.65

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير
> انا عندي ضرب ستوب المجنون 154.65

 وانا قلت شراء وهو عند 154.60 
ولازلت اقول شراء واي نزول للشراءءءء

----------


## aljameel

وهاهو المجنون من دخل به معه 100 من اراد يجني ربحه له الخيار 
والكيبل مغه مايقارب 100 نقطة من اراد يجني ربحه له الخيار 
انا اليوم لست مسؤل عن اي توصية 
والسلام عليكم

----------


## forex rising

مبروك اخي الجميل على هدف المجنون وان شاء الله بيكمل صعود باذن الله

----------


## حلال التلاع

اخي الجميل لا تلتفت لتعليق هنا وهناك لا يخلو منه اي موضوع ناجح رجاءا
نحن نعتمد عليك كثيرا بعد الله وان كان بصمت 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## forex rising

اخي الجميل وش رايك بالكيبل هل ارتد من 420 والى اين سيستمر نزوله 
ارجو الافاده الله يخليك

----------


## ibrahimeladl66

أخى الفاضل أ/ جميل                        السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه التوصيات الرائعه جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك    أمين 
وأقترح عليكم بدلا من كتابة التوصيات فى شكل كلام مكتوب فأحيانا الأخوه الكلام يكثر عليهم وكثرة الكلام ينسى بعضه البعض لذلك أقترح على سيادتكم وضع توصياتكم الرائعه فى جدول بسيط لتيسير الأمر علينا يسر الله عليك فى الدنيا والأخره         اللهم أمين

----------


## abo saqer

> مع إحترامي الشديد لك ياجميل وبالرغم أنني من أشد المعجبين بك  أنا أشوف أن هالكلام تشتيت للمتداول فهو لايدري يدخل عقد بيع وإلا شراء  فأنت بهذه الطريقه ذكي جداا اللي يدخل عقد بيع وتجي معه تقول مبروك لمن أخذ بوصيتي ومن دخل عقد شراء وجت معه تقول مبروك لمن أخذ وصيتي فالتوصيه غير واضحه وغير محدده أنت بهذه الطريقه توصي على البيع والشراء في وقت واحد فأتمنى منك بارك الله فيكتصور للاتجاه  تحديد العقد بيع وإلا شراء أما إنك توصي على الإثنين سواء فهي غير صحيحه لأن الرابح والخاسر أخذ بالتوصيه يعني أنت صايبها صايبها  هذه وجهة نظري الشخصيه أتمنى منك ومن جميع الأعضاء إبداء رأيهم في كلامي هذا  وشكرا لك

  الاخ العزيز وبكل احترام لوجهة نظرك الشخصية  شهادة حق للسيد الجميل هو رجل يعمل لله وبدون اهداف اخرى وهو يعطي  تصور للاتجاه العمله في حالة الصعود او الهبوط ولا يعطي توصيتين بنفس الوقت ونحن لم نجد في كل المنتديات رجل بااخلاقه يساعدنا تعليمية مثله وعليك ان ترجع للمشاركات وترى بعينك وارجو من الاخ الجميل والذي عرفناه باخلاقة العاليه وسعة صدرة ان لا يلتفت يمين ويسار بل يظل للهدف وهو الاجر والثواب من الله

----------


## aymanforex

> وهاهو المجنون من دخل به معه 100 من اراد يجني ربحه له الخيار 
> والكيبل مغه مايقارب 100 نقطة من اراد يجني ربحه له الخيار 
> انا اليوم لست مسؤل عن اي توصية 
> والسلام عليكم

 مبروك على تحقيق الاهداف اخى الجميل 
ارى الكيبل و اليورو تشبعوا شراء واريد ان ادخل بيع ما رايك

----------


## م/عبود

هو جميل راح فـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين؟

----------


## abo saqer

> وهاهو المجنون من دخل به معه 100 من اراد يجني ربحه له الخيار 
> والكيبل مغه مايقارب 100 نقطة من اراد يجني ربحه له الخيار 
> انا اليوم لست مسؤل عن اي توصية 
> والسلام عليكم

 الاخ الغالي ابو مروان 
عرفناك صاحب القلب الطيب وعندك سعة الصدر هل تترك 100 شخص يحتاجو مساعدتك علشان شخص واحد نرجو عودتك فانت والله دليلانا

----------


## فهد المقاطي

> اولا اخي لا ابحث بما تفكر به انت  ابحث عن الاجر لا اقل ولا اكثر  وما اقول غير لاحول ولا قوة الابالله  اما النقاط الذي اضعها فهي من تحدد الاتجاه ان كان نزول ولا صعود  وانا صادق بها 100% بأذن الله  فمن يفهم بالتحليل يقدر معنى النقاط واهميتها  وانا اشرت الى شراء الكيبل وكان بسعر 1.6334  وقلت انا دخلت شراء من 1.6325 والستوب 1.6293  واشرت بالمجنون شراء وهو 154.60  وكررت مره اخرى بالشراء  وبمكانك ترجع للصفحات الخلفية  اما موظوع الذكاء فلا ابحث عنه لاني ثقتي بنفسي فوق ماتتصور  لا ابحث عن ادارة حسابات ولا الشهرة ولاغيره  لا ابحث الا عن الاجر يكون بمعلومك  ولو تعرف من أنا لما ذكرت كلامك هذا

   أنا قلت لك يا  أخ جميل إنني والله من أشد المعجبين فيك من ناحية الأخلاق ومن ناحية التحليل السليم ولا أقولها مجامله ولكن لا تفهمني غلط  أنا كان قصدي إنك توضح أكثر لأنه هناك مبتدئين وأنا منهم ربما يحتاج وقت لفهم ماتقوله بهذه الطريقه ثانياً ماذا تقصد بقولك / ولو تعرف من أنا لما ذكرت كلامك هذا علشان أقدر أناقشك عليها لأنها تحتمل عدة معانٍ  وأخيرا والله إنني لم أقصد أي شيء غير إنك توضح أكثر مع إحترامي لك ولجميع الإخوان والسلام عليكم

----------


## solo90515

ممكن نظرة على الاسترال دولار ان امكن
جزاك الله الخير

----------


## mmhosny

اخي العزيز ابو مروان...انصحني لوجه الله...كما هى عادتك....اي صفقه تري فيها الخير...ورزقي و رزقك على الله

----------


## 2e2y2e2

> أنا قلت لك يا  أخ جميل إنني والله من أشد المعجبين فيك من ناحية الأخلاق ومن ناحية التحليل السليم ولا أقولها مجامله ولكن لا تفهمني غلط  أنا كان قصدي إنك توضح أكثر لأنه هناك مبتدئين وأنا منهم ربما يحتاج وقت لفهم ماتقوله بهذه الطريقه ثانياً ماذا تقصد بقولك / ولو تعرف من أنا لما ذكرت كلامك هذا علشان أقدر أناقشك عليها لأنها تحتمل عدة معانٍ  وأخيرا والله إنني لم أقصد أي شيء غير إنك توضح أكثر مع إحترامي لك ولجميع الإخوان والسلام عليكم

 اخى  اسلوبك جارح  وقلنا الف مره ان هذا الموضوع موضوع محترم  ونريده ان يستمر محترما  ... اسلوبك هذا ينفع فى مواضيع اخرى 
بما انك لا تفهم طريقة التعامل مع توصيات الاخ جميل وبما ان اسلوبك فى الحديث لا ينسجم مع الموضوع   فلا ارى اى سبب يدعوك للعودة والاستفسار مرة اخرى  وبنفس الاسلوب 
اخى نحن هنا لا نتحدى بعضنا    فاستعذ بالله من الشيطان  وراجع نفسك   واترك الموضوع ان كان لا يعجبك

----------


## henry66

أخي العزيز لو كنت لاتعرف من هو الجميل ساقول لك انه افضل شخص في هذا المنتدي ليس فقط لنجاح توصياته الباهر ولكن لخلقه الكبير وزوقه الرفيع وحسن اخلاقه ورده علينا بسعه صبر هذه هي الحقيقة وليس نفاق بالنسبة للاخوه الذين لم يرد عليهم الجميل فتأكدوا ان هناك سبب اما انه نائم او شيء طاريء وسيرد عليكم في اقرب لحظه

----------


## فهد المقاطي

> اخى اسلوبك جارح وقلنا الف مره ان هذا الموضوع موضوع محترم ونريده ان يستمر محترما ... اسلوبك هذا ينفع فى مواضيع اخرى 
> بما انك لا تفهم طريقة التعامل مع توصيات الاخ جميل وبما ان اسلوبك فى الحديث لا ينسجم مع الموضوع فلا ارى اى سبب يدعوك للعودة والاستفسار مرة اخرى وبنفس الاسلوب 
> اخى نحن هنا لا نتحدى بعضنا فاستعذ بالله من الشيطان وراجع نفسك واترك الموضوع ان كان لا يعجبك

 أنت رديت على الموضوع أول مره بقلة أدب وأنا عندي قاعده خير من إجابة السفيه السكوت فما رديت عليك من هذه القاعده وبما إنك مصر على إنك تحشر نفسك مرة ثانيه وبقلة أدبك  سوف أرد عليك بنفس أسلوبك  لأنك ماتفهم أسلوب الكلام   أنا إعتذرت للأخ الكبير الجميل وبينت له وجهة نظري وسألته عن معنى كلمه قالها فقط وأنت تقول أسلوبك جارح فأنا أسألك وشهو الجارح في الإعتذار يا محترم ياللي مسوي نفسك فاهم وجالس تحشر نفسك في شي لايخصك أتمنى إنك تفهم وإذا مافهمت وهو المتوقع فالشكوى إلى الله وأنا أكرر إعتذاري للأخ الكبير والخلوق الجميل

----------


## 2e2y2e2

عندما تقول انه يضع ارقام  فان هبط السعر  فان الاخ جميل سوف يقول انه قال بيع وان توصيته نجحت .... وان ارتفع السعر  فان الاخ جميل سوف يقول انه اشار للشراء  .... هذا كلامك ولا اعتقد انه يحتاج الى تفسير  فالسوء يفوح منه  .... 
ولن ارد عليك بعد الان  احتراما للموضوع واملا فى تتحدث باسلوب افضل وبنية افضل 
سلام

----------


## فهد المقاطي

> أخي العزيز لو كنت لاتعرف من هو الجميل ساقول لك انه افضل شخص في هذا المنتدي ليس فقط لنجاح توصياته الباهر ولكن لخلقه الكبير وزوقه الرفيع وحسن اخلاقه ورده علينا بسعه صبر هذه هي الحقيقة وليس نفاق بالنسبة للاخوه الذين لم يرد عليهم الجميل فتأكدوا ان هناك سبب اما انه نائم او شيء طاريء وسيرد عليكم في اقرب لحظه

 بارك الله فيك على ردك المميز  فالردود الطيبه منبعها الطيب وأنا ايضاً أويد كلامك الأخ الكبير الجميل ذو خلق رفيع وحسن الأخلاق وأنا والله مععجب به وبشخصيته الله يوفقنا وإياه لكل خير

----------


## فهد المقاطي

> عندما تقول انه يضع ارقام فان هبط السعر فان الاخ جميل سوف يقول انه قال بيع وان توصيته نجحت .... وان ارتفع السعر فان الاخ جميل سوف يقول انه اشار للشراء .... هذا كلامك ولا اعتقد انه يحتاج الى تفسير فالسوء يفوح منه .... 
> ولن ارد عليك بعد الان احتراما للموضوع واملا فى تتحدث باسلوب افضل وبنية افضل 
> سلام

 الله يسامحك ويغفر لك ويرزقك من حيث لاتحتسب

----------


## henry66

والله يا إخوان لايوجد سبب للزعل والشحناء بيننا وبين بعض فكلنا هدفنا واحد وهو المكسب باذن الله فلا داعي للاختلاف خاصه في هذه الصفحه الجميلة اذكروا الله ووحدوه واستعيذوا من الشيطان الرجيم

----------


## henry66

ولكن اخي فهد اسمحلي وارجوك الاتحزن من كلامي فأخي الجميل بالذات ودون عن اي احد اخر في هذا المنتدي يتحدث بوضوح ويقول النقاط وليس كما تقول فربما اختلط عليك امر ماا ولكن انها الحقيقة

----------


## فهد المقاطي

> ولكن اخي فهد اسمحلي وارجوك الاتحزن من كلامي فأخي الجميل بالذات ودون عن اي احد اخر في هذا المنتدي يتحدث بوضوح ويقول النقاط وليس كما تقول فربما اختلط عليك امر ماا ولكن انها الحقيقة

  نعم أخوي بارك الله فيك أنا إختلط علي الأمر  وبغيت أن الجميل يوضح أكثر فقط لاغير وممكن الإخوان فهموا إنني أتهم إخونا الكبير بالسوء فأنا قلتها مليون مره أنا من المعجبين بالجميل

----------


## 2e2y2e2

السوق بدا يتحرك  والاخ جميل غير موجود

----------


## forexy369

اخي الجميل   ياريت تفيدي  في النيوزلاندي دولار   انا داخل شراء  بسعر 6555.   اتمنى تفيدي     تحياتي

----------


## الجمال

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ارجو ان لا اكون متطفلا على احد منكم 
فانا واحد منكم اتابع توصياتي اخينا الجميل ومشاركات الزملا جميعا ولكن بصمت 
اقراء توجيهات اخينا الجميل لللازواج واخذ منها ما يتفق مع تحليلاتي واتابع معكم خطوه خطوه واخونا الجميل جزاه الله كل الخير يقول بلسانه انا انسان اصيب واخطي 
يضع لنا توجهاته للعملات ونحن لنا الاختيار في الدخول بيع او شراء اي في اي زوج نراه مناسبا وينسجم تحليله مع تحليلاتتنا واقولها للحميع وبكل صراحه من ليس لديه تحليله الخاص او لا يعرف ان يحلل على الاقل زوج من هذه الازواج انصحه بترك السوق لان هذا السوق ليس سهلا ويبحث له عن مصدر اخر او شغله اخرى ممكن ان يستفيد منها خيرا له من هذا السوق الصعب الغذار 
اعلم اخي المتداول الصغير انك في اضخم سوق في العالم من حيث حجم التداول وعدد المتداولين وفيهم من يعرف من اين توكل الذبيحه كلها وليس كتفها فقط فانا وانتم نبحث عن توصيه من هنا وهناك لنجنب الخساره على الاقل 
اما بالنسبه لاخونا الجميل فانا ارى انه باخلاقه وبتحليلاته انسان يستحق الاحترام والتقدير منا جميعا واتمنى على الجميع ان يتسع صدره باخوانه فان خرجت كلمه من احدنا ان لا نحملاها محمل الغضب ونلتمس لبعضنا الاعذار ونترك قائد هذه السفينه سفينه الخير ان يبحر بنا لنصل الى بر الامان باذن الله 
اتمنى للجميع التوفيق والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## solo90515

يعطيك العافية هل الاسترال دولار رح يكمل صعود للضرورة ان امكن

----------


## الجمال

> يعطيك العافية هل الاسترال دولار رح يكمل صعود للضرورة ان امكن

 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي العزيز سولو اعتقد ان اخونا ومححللنا الكبير الاخ الجميل بعيدا عن الشارتات ولكن استطيع ان اقول لك بعد اذن اخونا صاحب الموضوع ان الاسترالي دولار لو كسر الهاي لليوم سيواصل الصعود واعتقد والله اعلم بان هدفه سيكون 0.8225

----------


## diefallh

> ارجو من الجميع ابداء الرى

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخينا  جميل مش محتاجة راى وراى  اخرسير كما  انت بارك الله فيكحضرتك بترسم الاتجاهات  وبتخلينا نفكر ونركز على  نقاط ارتداد  ونقط معينة يعنى بنتعلم منك واحنا  راضيين ومبسطوين  مش عاوزين  اشترى بكذا وبيع بكذا وخلاص  
اخى موضوعك مدرسة بنتعلم  فيها كيفية الربح مش ربح  نقاط  وخلاص 
لا تغير من اسلوبك   واللى عاجبة اهلا وسهلا واللى  مش  عاجبة المنتدى فى مواضيع كتييييير  للتوصيات 
ولو حاسس ان فى ناس مش بتستفاد  وقف حالا    
انا حاسس بمحبة الناس ليك  من  تعليقاتهم  وحوارك معهم
بارك الله فيك وغفر لك

----------


## solo90515

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> اخي العزيز سولو اعتقد ان اخونا ومححللنا الكبير الاخ الجميل بعيدا عن الشارتات ولكن استطيع ان اقول لك بعد اذن اخونا صاحب الموضوع ان الاسترالي دولار لو كسر الهاي لليوم سيواصل الصعود واعتقد والله اعلم بان هدفه سيكون 0.8225

  
جزاك الله الخير اخي الجمال
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## abo saqer

> السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> ارجو ان لا اكون متطفلا على احد منكم 
> فانا واحد منكم اتابع توصياتي اخينا الجميل ومشاركات الزملا جميعا ولكن بصمت 
> اقراء توجيهات اخينا الجميل لللازواج واخذ منها ما يتفق مع تحليلاتي واتابع معكم خطوه خطوه واخونا الجميل جزاه الله كل الخير يقول بلسانه انا انسان اصيب واخطي 
> يضع لنا توجهاته للعملات ونحن لنا الاختيار في الدخول بيع او شراء اي في اي زوج نراه مناسبا وينسجم تحليله مع تحليلاتتنا واقولها للحميع وبكل صراحه من ليس لديه تحليله الخاص او لا يعرف ان يحلل على الاقل زوج من هذه الازواج انصحه بترك السوق لان هذا السوق ليس سهلا ويبحث له عن مصدر اخر او شغله اخرى ممكن ان يستفيد منها خيرا له من هذا السوق الصعب الغذار 
> اعلم اخي المتداول الصغير انك في اضخم سوق في العالم من حيث حجم التداول وعدد المتداولين وفيهم من يعرف من اين توكل الذبيحه كلها وليس كتفها فقط فانا وانتم نبحث عن توصيه من هنا وهناك لنجنب الخساره على الاقل 
> اما بالنسبه لاخونا الجميل فانا ارى انه باخلاقه وبتحليلاته انسان يستحق الاحترام والتقدير منا جميعا واتمنى على الجميع ان يتسع صدره باخوانه فان خرجت كلمه من احدنا ان لا نحملاها محمل الغضب ونلتمس لبعضنا الاعذار ونترك قائد هذه السفينه سفينه الخير ان يبحر بنا لنصل الى بر الامان باذن الله 
> اتمنى للجميع التوفيق والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

  جزاك الله كل خير اخونا الجمال على الكلمات الطيبه والتي تلم الشمل ولا تفرق بين الاخوان ونرجو من اخونا الجميل بالعودة لقيادة السفينه ونرجو ان نكون جميعا بمستوى اخلاق صاحب التوصيات وهو على خلق عالي ولا انسى الاخوان جميعا والله الكل بمنتهى الاحترام

----------


## ibrahimeladl66

ياأخوه 
والكاظمين الغيظ والعافين عن الناس والله يحب المحسنين
 والله يحب المحسنين
 والله يحب المحسنين
 والله يحب المحسنين

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  أسف اخواني كنت نائم ارجو معذرتي  ولا زعلان من احد مهم يكن هذه وجهة نظر يجب احترامها انا من قلت النوم ممكن اخطئت ارجو معذرتي وموفقين بأذن الله  الان امامكم المجنون راقبوه هو المفروض ينزل لل 155.30 او 155 ومنها يرتد صعود والله اعلم  هو نزل لل 155.34 هل اكتفى نزول الله اعلم  وهدف الصعود بأذن الله 157 المهم مراقبة نقطة 156.50 لانها مقاومة وخط ترند صاعد   الستوب نقطة الارتداد  الاغلاق اليوم فوق 156.50 والله اعلم هتشوفوه ب 160  والله الموفق   تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق جميعا

----------


## hind86

> السلام عليكم  أسف اخواني كنت نائم ارجو معذرتي  ولا زعلان من احد مهم يكن هذه وجهة نظر يجب احترامها انا من قلت النوم ممكن اخطئت ارجو معذرتي وموفقين بأذن الله  الان امامكم المجنون راقبوه هو المفروض ينزل لل 155.30 او 155 ومنها يرتد صعود والله اعلم  هو نزل لل 155.34 هل اكتفى نزول الله اعلم  وهدف الصعود بأذن الله 157 المهم مراقبة نقطة 156.50 لانها مقاومة وخط ترند صاعد   الستوب نقطة الارتداد  الاغلاق اليوم فوق 156.50 والله اعلم هتشوفوه ب 160  والله الموفق    تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق جميعا

   شكرا اخي الكريم  انا دخلت بيع حتى يصل الي 155.30 او بالقرب منه ثم اشتري

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا اخي الكريم   انا دخلت بيع حتى يصل الي 155.30 او بالقرب منه ثم اشتري

  
اخي لا انصح بالبيع والخيار لك 
هل ينزل الله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم واراكم بالمساء بأذن الله 
موفقين بأذن الله

----------


## hind86

> اخي لا انصح بالبيع والخيار لك 
> هل ينزل الله اعلم

 شكرا اخي على النصيحه اغلقت الصفقه وبأذن الله شراء من نقطه 155

----------


## abo saqer

> السلام عليكم  أسف اخواني كنت نائم ارجو معذرتي  ولا زعلان من احد مهم يكن هذه وجهة نظر يجب احترامها انا من قلت النوم ممكن اخطئت ارجو معذرتي وموفقين بأذن الله  الان امامكم المجنون راقبوه هو المفروض ينزل لل 155.30 او 155 ومنها يرتد صعود والله اعلم  هو نزل لل 155.34 هل اكتفى نزول الله اعلم  وهدف الصعود بأذن الله 157 المهم مراقبة نقطة 156.50 لانها مقاومة وخط ترند صاعد   الستوب نقطة الارتداد  الاغلاق اليوم فوق 156.50 والله اعلم هتشوفوه ب 160  والله الموفق    تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق جميعا

  اهلا وسهلا المهم وجودك بيننا

----------


## فارس نواف

> ارجو من الجميع ابداء الرى

  
السلام عليكم 
تحية طيبة معطرة لك اخي جميل ولكل المشاركين
انا من متابعيك الجدد واتعلم منك فعلا لك تحليل اثق به فعلا الا اني احلل لتزيد خبرتي اكثر  :Good:

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
موفقين بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم  هدفه الحالي بأذن الله 1.6600 باختراق 1.6550  الاغلاق اليوم فوق 1.6550 بأذن الله   شي جيد للكيبل والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين والله اعلم لو نزل 133.60  متوقع ارتداد منها وتكون فرصة شراء  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  او مايناسبكم  هدف الصعود بأذن الله 135.30  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك  من قبل وصيت عليه وحددت هدفه 1.0670 لل 650  هو الحمد لله وصل لها  الان اي رتفاع فرصة بيع وضع الستوب المناسب لكم  هدفه بأذن الله 1.0600  كسر 1.0600 متوقع بأذن الله 1.0400  طبعا كهدف 1.0400 لايتى مباشرة وانما مجرد كسر 600 متوقع 400  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار  انا من قبل وصيت علية وحددت هدفه 6570 وهدف رئيسي 6800  واليوم كررت على التوصية وهو 6480 وحددت هدفه 6570  والحمد لله وصل الهدف ومبرووك لمن دخل به   الان اختراق 6600 بأذن الله لل 6800  ولاكن يجيب الانتظار حتى ينزل واخذه من منطقة جيدة  والله الموفق

----------


## abo saqer

> السلام عليكم 
> موفقين بأذن الله

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة  الاخ ابو مروان بالنسبه للكيبل ممكن ينزل ويكون الشراء من نقطه جيده ولا الشراء بالاسعر الحالي  وجزاك الله خيرا على تعبك معنا

----------


## abo saqer

اخوي ابو مروان افيدنا بالدولار ين هل يعتبر ارتد للاعلى من هذه النقطة 94.13

----------


## aljameel

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة   الاخ ابو مروان بالنسبه للكيبل ممكن ينزل ويكون الشراء من نقطه جيده ولا الشراء بالاسعر الحالي   وجزاك الله خيرا على تعبك معنا

 والله اعلم احتمال ينزل لل 1.6500 + - تقريبا   لو نزل منطقة شراء جيدة  والاستوب 1.6453  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي ابو مروان افيدنا بالدولار ين هل يعتبر ارتد للاعلى من هذه النقطة 94.13

 والله اعلم الدولار ين  فوق 94 جيد  وهدفه بأذن الله 95 لل 95.10  راقب 94 كلما يكون فوقها فهو جيد  والله الموفق

----------


## forex rising

> الكيبل والله اعلم  هدفه الحالي بأذن الله 1.6600 باختراق 1.6550  الاغلاق اليوم فوق 1.6550 بأذن الله   شي جيد للكيبل والله اعلم   والله الموفق

 السلام عليكم  اخي الجميل للاسف اليوم ما عندي فرص واضحه الا للكيبل حيث من المتوقع ان يصعد ان شاء الله لل 6600 اذا ما كسرها فهنالك اهداف شماله والاتجاه صعود ان شاء الله  خصوصا مع هذا الشارت الذي يوضح اختراقه لمستو 61 فايبو والهدف عند 8\8 ميوري ان شاء الله  وبارك الله فيك اخي على تحليلاتك الرائعه

----------


## abo saqer

تسلم يالغالي وبارك الله بك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  اخي الجميل للاسف اليوم ما عندي فرص واضحه الا للكيبل حيث من المتوقع ان يصعد ان شاء الله لل 6600 اذا ما كسرها فهنالك اهداف شماله والاتجاه صعود ان شاء الله  خصوصا مع هذا الشارت الذي يوضح اختراقه لمستو 61 فايبو والهدف عند 8\8 ميوري ان شاء الله  وبارك الله فيك اخي على تحليلاتك الرائعه

 بارك الله فيك اخي 
فعلا اختراق 1.6600 اهدافه شماليه والله اعلم

----------


## mtaham

ايه رأيك بالدولار كندى يا أبو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> ايه رأيك بالدولار كندى يا أبو مروان

   والله اعلم مالم يخترق 1.1090  والله اعلم هدفه بأذن الله 1.0980  والله الموفق

----------


## abo saqer

ممكن تصورك لليورو ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن تصورك لليورو ابو مروان

 اليورو دولاروالله اعلم  انا من قبل حددت اهدافه 1.4170 وهدف 1.4230 وهدف 1.4350 وهدف 1.4600  الان الحمد لله تحقق هدفان  الان متوقع والله اعلم فوق 1.4190 متوقع مواصلة صعود  ولاكن يفضل المراقبة قبل الدخول  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  أسف اخواني كنت نائم ارجو معذرتي  ولا زعلان من احد مهم يكن هذه وجهة نظر يجب احترامها انا من قلت النوم ممكن اخطئت ارجو معذرتي وموفقين بأذن الله  الان امامكم المجنون راقبوه هو المفروض ينزل لل 155.30 او 155 ومنها يرتد صعود والله اعلم  هو نزل لل 155.34 هل اكتفى نزول الله اعلم  وهدف الصعود بأذن الله 157 المهم مراقبة نقطة 156.50 لانها مقاومة وخط ترند صاعد   الستوب نقطة الارتداد  الاغلاق اليوم فوق 156.50 والله اعلم هتشوفوه ب 160  والله الموفق    تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق جميعا

   

> الكيبل والله اعلم  هدفه الحالي بأذن الله 1.6600 باختراق 1.6550  الاغلاق اليوم فوق 1.6550 بأذن الله   شي جيد للكيبل والله اعلم  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين والله اعلم لو نزل 133.60  متوقع ارتداد منها وتكون فرصة شراء  والستوب نقطة الارتداد او مايناسبكم  هدف الصعود بأذن الله 135.30  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك  من قبل وصيت عليه وحددت هدفه 1.0670 لل 650  هو الحمد لله وصل لها  الان اي رتفاع فرصة بيع وضع الستوب المناسب لكم  هدفه بأذن الله 1.0600  كسر 1.0600 متوقع بأذن الله 1.0400  طبعا كهدف 1.0400 لايتى مباشرة وانما مجرد كسر 600 متوقع 400  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   النيوزلندي دولار  انا من قبل وصيت علية وحددت هدفه 6570 وهدف رئيسي 6800  واليوم كررت على التوصية وهو 6480 وحددت هدفه 6570  والحمد لله وصل الهدف ومبرووك لمن دخل به   الان اختراق 6600 بأذن الله لل 6800  ولاكن يجيب الانتظار حتى ينزل واخذه من منطقة جيدة   والله الموفق

     للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## solo90515

اعطاك الله العافيو مارايك بالدولار كندي

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان...نتوكل على الله و نشتري اليورو دولار ان و ستوب 4190 وهدف 100 نقطه

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان...نتوكل على الله و نشتري اليورو دولار ان و ستوب 4190 وهدف 100 نقطه

   توكل على الله  وشوف المجنون والكيبل واليورو ين بمناطق ارتداد والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اعطاك الله العافيو مارايك بالدولار كندي

  
اجبت على احد الاخوان بنفس الصغحة

----------


## solo90515

الاسترال ين جزاك الله الخير
هل نشهد تصحيح فيبو 50 او ممكن ينزل كمان

----------


## aljameel

المجنون تحت 155 يفضل الانتظار والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل الاستوب 1.6453 
وهو بمناطق شراء والله اعلم 
مراقبته الان حتى 1.6480  
والله الموفق

----------


## lord eva

مساء الخير اخي العزيز ابو مروان 
ايه رأيك بالاسترالي دولار بيع ولهدف 8000. والستوب  8154. 
ولك جزيل الشكر استاذي الغالي

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الخير اخي العزيز ابو مروان 
> ايه رأيك بالاسترالي دولار بيع ولهدف 8000. والستوب 8154. 
> ولك جزيل الشكر استاذي الغالي

 والله اعلم فوق 8100 متوقع باي لحضه ارتداد 
انت راقب والله يرزقك

----------


## aljameel

بأمانه الارتدادات انا غير مقتنع فيها  
ارتدادت غير مطمئنه بصراحه 
والخيار لكم  
المهم من دخل يضع الستوب على اللو 
والله الموفق

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

السلام عليكم 
صبحك الله بالخير ابو مروان بعييييييييييييييييييييد عن الفوركس 
والله اني احبك في الله.
جزاك الله خير على اللي قاعد تقدمه لأخوانك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> صبحك الله بالخير ابو مروان بعييييييييييييييييييييد عن الفوركس 
> والله اني احبك في الله.
> جزاك الله خير على اللي قاعد تقدمه لأخوانك

 بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

هذه صفقاتي والله الموفق   انا داخل بالكيبل من 1.6500  والستوب 1.6453  وواضع امر معلق للمجنون 154.50 في حال نزل شراء  والستوب 154  والله الموفق

----------


## franco195

السلام عليكم اخى كل الشكر والتقدير  
اخى الجميل انا فاتح صفقه شراء المجنون 154.90 
ما رايك اقفلها وانتظر علمن بان حسابى لا يستحمل نزول اكتر من 154.40 
ام استمر

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخى كل الشكر والتقدير  
> اخى الجميل انا فاتح صفقه شراء المجنون 154.90 
> ما رايك اقفلها وانتظر علمن بان حسابى لا يستحمل نزول اكتر من 154.40 
> ام استمر

 احتمال ينزل لل 154.50 ولست متاكد بصراحه 
واحتمال يكتفي بالنزول الله اعلم 
انا افضلك الخروج والدخول على شي واضح 
والخيار لك 
راقب الكيبل من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6453 وهي الستوب 
والله يرزقك

----------


## franco195

> احتمال ينزل لل 154.50 ولست متاكد بصراحه 
> واحتمال يكتفي بالنزول الله اعلم 
> انا افضلك الخروج والدخول على شي واضح 
> والخيار لك 
> راقب الكيبل من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6453 وهي الستوب 
> والله يرزقك

 
-شكرا اخى الجميا جزاك الله عنا خير  
انا ممن يتابعونك فى صمت  
وقبل دخول اي صفقه لازم اتطمن على  
رايك زى الترند كده بالظبط ه :Asvc:  
شكراا لك مره اخرى وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## aljameel

> هذه صفقاتي والله الموفق  انا داخل بالكيبل من 1.6500  والستوب 1.6453  وواضع امر معلق للمجنون 154.50 في حال نزل شراء  والستوب 154   والله الموفق

   اهداف الكيبل اذا توفقنا فيه بأذن الله  1.6600  اذا واصل بعدها متوقع والله اعلم 650 و 700  اختراق 1.742 متوقع والله اعلم 1.6800  والله الموفق  متى تتحقق الاهداف الله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

احتمال السناريو للمجنون  الصعود لل 155.20 تقريبا  ثم نزول لل 154.50 ومنها متوقع الارتداد والله اعلم  وصعود بأذن الله  ولو واصل صعود فوق 155.30 يطمئن للصعود  ولست متاكد اقول احتمال  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> احتمال السناريو للمجنون  الصعود لل 155.20 تقريبا  ثم نزول لل 154.50 ومنها متوقع الارتداد والله اعلم  وصعود بأذن الله  ولو واصل صعود فوق 155.30 يطمئن للصعود  ولست متاكد اقول احتمال   والله الموفق

   الان واقف على 155.20 اما نزول كما ماهو متوقع  او اختراق 155.30 ومواصلة صعود والله اعلم  المهم راقبوه ووضع الستوب المناسب لكم او اللو اليوم  في حال واصل صعود بعد 155.30  والله الموفق

----------


## زهرة اللوز

اخ الجميل انا اشتريت اليورو ين ، برأيك ايش الستوب الامن؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخ الجميل انا اشتريت اليورو ين ، برأيك ايش الستوب الامن؟

 كم سعر الدخول

----------


## aljameel

> اخ الجميل انا اشتريت اليورو ين ، برأيك ايش الستوب الامن؟

 بصراحة انا احب الستوب الصغير والخيار لك 
132.80 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم بروح عندي شويت شغل موفقين بأذن الله 
راقبو والله يرزقكم ويرزقنا جميعا

----------


## زهرة اللوز

مشكور اخي الجميل 
وكان الدخول من 133.60

----------


## solo90515

الاسترال ين يكمل تصيصح ام يتابع رحلة الصعود

----------


## solo90515

يا اخوان اي حد عنده فكرة عن الاسترال ين للضروروة
جزاكم الله الخير

----------


## alhaidary

> يا اخوان اي حد عنده فكرة عن الاسترال ين للضروروة  
> جزاكم الله الخير

 أولاً يا أخي الكريم أنا لا أحب أن أضع أي توصيات  وذلك لأن كل مضارب له وضعه الخاص به من نواحي كثيرة لكن نظرتي الخاصة لهذا الزوج أنه في حالة صعود ويستهدف 77.28 كهدف أولي والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## solo90515

جزاك الله الخير اخي

----------


## fnammas

مروان فقدناك اليوم يا غالي    :Big Grin:

----------


## forexy369

اخي الجميل 
ياريت تفيدني في زوج  النيوزلاندي /دولار 
انا داخل شراء  بسعر 6572. 
ياريت تفيدني ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم

----------


## 2e2y2e2

عليكم السلام 
اهلا وسهلا

----------


## بنت شيوخ

تسجيل الحضور

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل 
> ياريت تفيدني في زوج النيوزلاندي /دولار 
> انا داخل شراء بسعر 6572. 
> ياريت تفيدني ولك جزيل الشكر

 اتوقع والله اعلم بينزل لل 6480 ومنها احتمال ارتداد للصعود 
لو صعد فوق 6550 او 560 اتوقع بيواصل صعود والله اعلم

----------


## بنت شيوخ

الشارت يتكلم

----------


## 2e2y2e2

اخ جميل  ما هى ارقام الكيبل ؟
هل اكتفى من الهبوط وبدا بالارتداد للاعلى   ؟

----------


## aljameel

> الشارت يتكلم

 شكرا على الشارت

----------


## aljameel

> اخ جميل ما هى ارقام الكيبل ؟
> هل اكتفى من الهبوط وبدا بالارتداد للاعلى ؟

 تحت 1.6460 والله اعلم 1.6330 بأذن الله 
وللامانه انا بعت الان والستوب 1.6460 والهدف بأذن الله 1.6330 
والله الموفق

----------


## بنت شيوخ

متابعة معكم ان شاء الله الى الهدف

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  والمجنون راقبوه عند 154 لل 154.10 متوقع ارتداد نزول  الستوب نقطة الارتداد  هدف النزول بأذن الله 152.50 لل 152.70  لو واصل صعود فوق 154.30 الافضل الانتظار والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## ahmedssdd

> الشارت يتكلم

 السلام عليكم
انا كنت هاتشل لما شفت النموذج
فجاة كده اتكون 
بعدين لقيته علي فريم الدقيقة
فريم الدقيقة لا يعتمد عليه
اعتقد الكيبل في موجة C صاعدة الان

----------


## 2e2y2e2

معاك بيع والستوب 460

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> انا كنت هاتشل لما شفت النموذج
> فجاة كده اتكون 
> بعدين لقيته علي فريم الدقيقة
> فريم الدقيقة لا يعتمد عليه
> اعتقد الكيبل في موجة C صاعدة الان

 اخي تحت 1.6455 فهو اقرب للنزول من الصعود والله اعلم

----------


## solo90515

ممكن اخبار الاسترال ين ان امكن
جزاك الله الخير

----------


## بنت شيوخ

> اخي تحت 1.6455 فهو اقرب للنزول من الصعود والله اعلم

----------


## لينا سلمان

مساء الخير
هو الان كسر 1.6455ووصل 1.6327
فهل هو بيع الان ولى ننتظر قليل
شكر

----------


## 2e2y2e2

> 

 اختى جزاك الله خير  يبدو انك اخطات فى الموضوع
الموضوع هذا هادى شوية والمشاركات فيه تكون للافادة او الاستفسار

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن اخبار الاسترال ين ان امكن
> جزاك الله الخير

 راقب النقطة هذه 8165 هي مفتاح الصعود لل للاسترالي دولار وهدفه بأذن الله 8250 ومتوقع اكثر والله اعلم
تحت 8165 ممكن بيع والستوب نفسها 8165 وهدف النزول بأذن الله 8060 ومنها متوقع الصعود
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الخير
> هو الان كسر 1.6455ووصل 1.6327
> فهل هو بيع الان ولى ننتظر قليل
> شكر

 بتتكلمي عن الكيبل  
اذاالكيبل فلم يصل للرقم الذي ذكرتيه

----------


## aljameel

> 

 الحكم على الصعود الان صعب جدا 
النقطة التي كسرها 1.6453 هي من تحدد الصعود والهبوط والله اعلم

----------


## ahmedssdd

فعلا اخي كلامك سليم وهو يوافق الرقمي وقد اختبر هذه النقطة بنجاح والان المفترض الهبوط

----------


## diefallh

> تحت 1.6460 والله اعلم 1.6330 بأذن الله 
> وللامانه انا بعت الان والستوب 1.6460 والهدف بأذن الله 1.6330 
> والله الموفق

   الله معك 
بس 330 مش بعيدة شوية 380 ا اقرب

----------


## solo90515

> راقب النقطة هذه 8165 هي مفتاح الصعود لل للاسترالي دولار وهدفه بأذن الله 8250 ومتوقع اكثر والله اعلم
> تحت 8165 ممكن بيع والستوب نفسها 8165 وهدف النزول بأذن الله 8060 ومنها متوقع الصعود
> والله الموفق

  
جزاك الله الخير يالجميل لكني اسأل عن الاسترال ين ان امكن
عذبتك معي اخي

----------


## diefallh

المجنون عدى154.15 شكلة طالع والكيبل قرب ع الستوب  
نعزز بيع اخى

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون عدى154.15 شكلة طالع والكيبل قرب ع الستوب  
> نعزز بيع اخى

 بصراحة مانب مرتاح للكيبل 
اليوم الكيبل وضعه محير مرات بيقول صاعد ومرات بيقول نازل 
انا سوف انتظر اي نزول واغلق بأذن الله 
وسأنتظر حتى تتضح الرؤية 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله الخير يالجميل لكني اسأل عن الاسترال ين ان امكن
> عذبتك معي اخي

 أسف اخي ماانتبهت من العجلة 
بما ان الاسنرالي دولار صاعد والان اكد الصعود بأذن الله 8250 
اتوقع والله اعلم الاسترالي ين صاعد 
هدف الصعود بأذن الله 78 في حال واصل صعود 
والله الموفق

----------


## diefallh

مشكور اخى بارك اللة  فيك 
حاسس ان فية حركة ف السوق ف الايام الماضية كانت الحركة بطيئة نوعا ما فى نفس التوقيت  
تفتكر حتحصل  هزة ف الاسعار

----------


## aljameel

> مشكور اخى بارك اللة فيك 
> حاسس ان فية حركة ف السوق ف الايام الماضية كانت الحركة بطيئة نوعا ما فى نفس التوقيت  
> تفتكر حتحصل هزة ف الاسعار

 وهذا الي خايف منه بأمانه 
مثلا المجنون واقف بمنطقه مرات بتقول رايح فوق 170 ومرات بتقول رايح لل 130 او اقل منها 
السوق بوضع حير نفس الشي للكيبل

----------


## aljameel

انا اغلقت الكيبل اتكلم عن نفسي  هاهو الان بمنطقة الدخول  
انا افضل لنفسي المدرجات 
وللامانه هو حتى اللحضه بقول نازل مايخيفني هو اختراقه 1.6453 
فالخيار لكم

----------


## ahmedssdd

هل تعتقد اخي ان المحرك الاساسي في الفترة القادمة بعد هذا التذبذب سيكون انطلاقا من الاخبار 
وانها هي التي ستحدد هل سيتحرك الي 170 او الي 130

----------


## aljameel

> هل تعتقد اخي ان المحرك الاساسي في الفترة القادمة بعد هذا التذبذب سيكون انطلاقا من الاخبار 
> وانها هي التي ستحدد هل سيتحرك الي 170 او الي 130

 اكيد والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الان الاسترالي دولار  والله اعلم للشراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل  راقبوه وتوكلو على الله  الستوب8087  الهدف بأذن الله 8250 ومتوقع اكثر  والله الموفق

----------


## diefallh

ممكن تبان الملامح مع افتتاح الاسيوى 
والله  اعلم

----------


## diefallh

> الان الاسترالي دولار  والله اعلم للشراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل  راقبوه وتوكلو على الله  الستوب8087  الهدف بأذن الله 8250 ومتوقع اكثر  والله الموفق

 االى الهدف ان شاء الله  توكلنا ع  الله

----------


## aljameel

انا دخلت بالكيبل كمغامر بعقد صغير شراء 
واتكلم عن نفسي

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن تبان الملامح مع افتتاح الاسيوى 
> والله اعلم

 بما أنا الاسترالي دولار معطي اشارة شراء واضحه 
اتوقع الكيبل بيصعد لكم لا اعرف بحكم ارتباطهم بالدولار والله اعلم 
مبدئيا ولست متاكد بصراحه 1.6550 والله اعلم

----------


## 2e2y2e2

معاكم فى الاسترالى

----------


## aljameel

> معاكم فى الاسترالى

 موفق بأذن الله

----------


## diefallh

> انا دخلت بالكيبل كمغامر بعقد صغير شراء 
> واتكلم عن نفسي

  الله يوفق ممكن عشان كسر  455

----------


## Ahmed_S

> اخ الجميل انا اشتريت اليورو ين ، برأيك ايش الستوب الامن؟

 اسمحلي يا زهرة اللوز
بصراحة عجبني كثير توقيعك
والله انتي تخيلت نفسي فكل سطر وفكرت بالكلام قبل كل شي

----------


## diefallh

بسم الله ما  شاء الله الاسترالى باديها سخن اوى 
جايبة منين ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> الله يوفق ممكن عشان كسر 455

  
بصراحه نعم مجرد اخترق 453

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله ما شاء الله الاسترالى باديها سخن اوى 
> جايبة منين ابو مروان

  
الحمد لله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار   السعر الحالي   1.4224  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  مجرد اختراق 1.4244 ولو بنقطة شراء   والهدف بأذن الله 1.4320 وهدف ثاني بأذن الله 1.4350  الستوب اللو اليوم او الذي يناسبكم  المهم نقطة 1.4244 هي مفتاح الصعود تحتها نزول والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي ين  السعر الحالي  76.42  النقطة 76 هي مفتاح النزول  مالم يكسرها 76 فهو صاعد بأذن الله لل 78 كهدف   فمن اراد دخول شراء يضع الستوب 76   كسرها ولو بنقطة سيذهب به بأذن الله 75.10  انا وضعت لكم الخياران ولكم الخيار  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الان الاسترالي دولار  والله اعلم للشراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل  راقبوه وتوكلو على الله  الستوب8087  الهدف بأذن الله 8250 ومتوقع اكثر   والله الموفق

   للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي ين  السعر الحالي  76.42  النقطة 76 هي مفتاح النزول  مالم يكسرها 76 فهو صاعد بأذن الله لل 78 كهدف   فمن اراد دخول شراء يضع الستوب 76   كسرها ولو بنقطة سيذهب به بأذن الله 75.10  انا وضعت لكم الخياران ولكم الخيار  والله الموفق

 وبأمانه انا شايفه من اجمل الفرص كشراء  لو قدر الله وانضرب الستوب   ممكن تعويضها بأذن الله بالبيع  وبالنهاية بأذن الله بنطلع بربح  والله يكتب لنا ولكم الرزق والتوفيق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  154.08  والله اعلم اقرب للصعود من النزول  المهم سأضع لكم خيارات النزول والصعود   بأذن الله بنطلع بالنهاية بربح  شراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل   الستوب  153.55  الهدف بأذن الله مبدئيا 156 ومتوقع اكثر  لو قدر الله وانضرب الستوب بيع   والهدف بأذن الله 152.70 لل 152.50  راقبو وتوكلو على الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الاسترالي دولار الان بأذن الله هدفنا 8250 
اختراق 8270 هدفه بأذن الله 8500 
والله الموفق

----------


## حناضل

> الاسترالي دولار الان بأذن الله هدفنا 8250 
> اختراق 8270 هدفه بأذن الله 8500 
> والله الموفق

 السلام  عليكم   اخى  الجميل  وعلى  الموجودين   قصدك  8170

----------


## 2e2y2e2

بالتوفيق  بس للاسف السوق نااااام على الاخر  ووضعه الان ممل

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخى الجميل وعلى الموجودين قصدك 8170

 لا اخي اقصد 8270 بأذن الله

----------


## solo90515

اخي الجميل ما زال الاسترال دولار يستهدف الهدف الذي ذكرته

----------


## 2e2y2e2

ايضا دخلت شراء الاسترالى - ين   :Regular Smile: 
بالتوفيق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  154.08  والله اعلم اقرب للصعود من النزول  المهم سأضع لكم خيارات النزول والصعود   بأذن الله بنطلع بالنهاية بربح  شراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل   الستوب  153.55  الهدف بأذن الله مبدئيا 156 ومتوقع اكثر  لو قدر الله وانضرب الستوب بيع   والهدف بأذن الله 152.70 لل 152.50  راقبو وتوكلو على الله   والله الموفق

   أسف ياشباب نمت  المهم بما انه انضرب الستوب بأذن الله للهدف 152.50 تقريبا ركزو عليه عند 152.50 اما ارتداد ومنها صعود او مواصلة نزول  لو ارتد منها ووصل صعود بأذن الله لل 157 تقريبا  لو توفقنا ووصل 157 منها اما مواصلة صعود او نزول  واي اغلاق يوم فوق 157 فالاتجاه بأذن الله لمناطق ال 160 والله اعلم

----------


## 2e2y2e2

اخ جميل ما رايك باليوو - ين الان ؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخ جميل ما رايك باليوو - ين الان ؟

 والله اعلم مالم يخترق 133.40  
فمتوقع بأذن الله 132 واحتمال اكثر  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل ما زال الاسترال دولار يستهدف الهدف الذي ذكرته

 نعم اخي بأذن الله للهدف 
أسف لم انتبه لرسالتك الا الان 
المهم اللالتزام بالستوب وهتشوف منه الخير بأذن الله

----------


## لينا سلمان

المجنون بيع ولى الفرصه راحت

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون بيع ولى الفرصه راحت

 لازلت الفرصة قائمة بأذن الله بيع

----------


## Ahmed Elgear

اخى جميل ما رايك باليورو ين الان 
هل يرتد صعود ويخترق 133.60 
ام يواصل هبوط 
وشكرا ..

----------


## aljameel

> اخى جميل ما رايك باليورو ين الان 
> هل يرتد صعود ويخترق 133.60 
> ام يواصل هبوط 
> وشكرا ..

 انا ما اراه والله اعلم سأتكلم عن الجميع  هذه اهدافهم والله اعلم  اليوروين هدف بأذن الله 132 الستوب 133.41  المجنون هدف بأذن الله 152.50 الستوب 154.38  الكيبل هدف بأذن الله 1.6330 الستوب 1.6490 او 1.6465  اليورو دولار هدف بأذن الله 1.4135 الستوب 1.4244  تأخر النزول هو مايقلل غير كذا لايوجد والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار   السعر الحالي   1.4224  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  مجرد اختراق 1.4244 ولو بنقطة شراء   والهدف بأذن الله 1.4320 وهدف ثاني بأذن الله 1.4350  الستوب اللو اليوم او الذي يناسبكم  المهم نقطة 1.4244 هي مفتاح الصعود تحتها نزول والله اعلم   والله الموفق

   كما ماهو مذكور بالتوصية في حال اخترق 1.4244  مالم يخترقها ممكن بيعه والستوب 1.4244  والهدف بأذن الله 1.4135  من الهدف 1.4135 تقريبا متوقع ارتداد وللااهداف المذكورة بالتوصية  والستوب نقطة الارتداد والله اعلم

----------


## الكنق

اخوي الجميل 
كيف احصل على المؤشرات ومن اين اشتريها في السعوديه وما اسمها 
نرجو المساعده

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الجميل 
> كيف احصل على المؤشرات ومن اين اشتريها في السعوديه وما اسمها 
> نرجو المساعده

 هلا اخي 
المؤاشرات هنا متوفره بالمنتدى كل ماتطلبه بتلاقيه  
وبرامج التداول منها فيها مؤاشرات 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

راقبو المجنون كما بالتوصية والله اعلم فيه خير 
انا أستاذنكم على سفر 
والقاكم بأذن الله الاسبوع القادم 
موفقين بأذن الله 
وفالكم المليون

----------


## زهرة اللوز

بالسلامة اخ جميل وبارك الله فيك وجعل ما تفعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## السامر

تروح وترجع بالسلامه الخي الجميل

----------


## abo saqer

> راقبو المجنون كما بالتوصية والله اعلم فيه خير 
> انا أستاذنكم على سفر 
> والقاكم بأذن الله الاسبوع القادم 
> موفقين بأذن الله 
> وفالكم المليون

  بالسلامه اخوي الجميل وموفق بسفرتك ان شالله

----------


## diefallh

> راقبو المجنون كما بالتوصية والله اعلم فيه خير 
> انا أستاذنكم على سفر 
> والقاكم بأذن الله الاسبوع القادم 
> موفقين بأذن الله 
> وفالكم المليون

 تروح  وترجع بالسلامة

----------


## diefallh

اافتقدناك اليوم يا  ابو  مروان 
كل الازواج طاحوا لفوق ثم نزلوا على جزور رقبتهم 
االخريطة اللى حضرتك راسمها  من  اسبوعين  حصلت محتاجين توجيهاتك  ترجع بالسلامة 
تحياتى

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
جمعة مباركة على الجميع بأذن الله

----------


## hatem9

وعليكم السلام ابو مروان 
                 اسفرت وانورت

----------


## MR_ADEL

> السلام عليكم 
> جمعة مباركة على الجميع بأذن الله

      مباركه عليك وعلى الجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> وعليكم السلام ابو مروان 
> اسفرت وانورت

 بوجودددددكم

----------


## mtaham

حمد الله على السلامة يا أبو مروان

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين   والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي  134.76  من اقرب نقطة لل 133.84 لو نزل شراء  الستوب 133.84  الاهداف بأذن الله  135.35  136  136.50  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> حمد الله على السلامة يا أبو مروان

  
الله يسلمك

----------


## أبو اسامه

اهلا اهلا يا ابو مروان  :Icon26:

----------


## aljameel

الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي  8152  متوقع والله اعلم صعود  الستوب  8105  الاهداف بأذن الله  8220  8275  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اهلا اهلا يا ابو مروان

 هلا بيك ابو اسامه

----------


## abu-ali

مرحبا الوووووووووووووووووف يابو مروان

----------


## solo90515

ألف ألف الحمد الله على السلامة يا بو مروان الغالي
والله الك وحشة يالجميل   :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا الوووووووووووووووووف يابو مروان

 هلا ابوعلي

----------


## aljameel

> ألف ألف الحمد الله على السلامة يا بو مروان الغالي
> والله الك وحشة يالجميل

  
الله يسلمك 
والله انتم لكم وحشة

----------


## yasersafe

حمد لله على السلامة اخى الجميل ويارب تكون بخير وسلامة

----------


## aljameel

> حمد لله على السلامة اخى الجميل ويارب تكون بخير وسلامة

  
الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك

----------


## yasersafe

ايه رايك ا خى الجميل فى اغلاق المجنون هذا الاسبوع وعلى المدى الطويل الاسبوع القادم وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم الكيبل   فوق 1.6400  هدفه بأذن الله 1.6660  راقبوه والله الموفق

----------


## abu-ali

ابو مروان انا عندي شراء على الكيبل 6440 
ايش رايك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## hind86

> والله اعلم الكيبل   فوق 1.6400  هدفه بأذن الله 1.6660   راقبوه والله الموفق

  
بأذن الله الله يسمع منك

----------


## aymanforex

> والله اعلم الكيبل   فوق 1.6400  هدفه بأذن الله 1.6660   راقبوه والله الموفق

  حمد لله على السلامة 
يعنى تتوقع له ارتفاع اخى الجميل ؟؟
ما هو توقعك بالنسبة لليورو - دولار 
بارك الله فبك

----------


## aljameel

> ايه رايك ا خى الجميل فى اغلاق المجنون هذا الاسبوع وعلى المدى الطويل الاسبوع القادم وشكرا

   انا يوم الاربعاء وصيت عليه شراء من 152.50  وتوقعت وصوله 157  والحمد لله اصاب التوقع  الان المحافظة على 155 متوقع والله اعلم 158.50  لا احد يستعجل   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان انا عندي شراء على الكيبل 6440 
> ايش رايك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 اذا مايساوي لو جديد بأذن الله صاعد والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> حمد لله على السلامة 
> يعنى تتوقع له ارتفاع اخى الجميل ؟؟
> ما هو توقعك بالنسبة لليورو - دولار 
> بارك الله فبك

  
الله يسلمك 
والله اعلم متوقع صعود لل 1.4350 
الافضل نراقب

----------


## adel90

الحمد لله على السلامه  اخي الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين   والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي  134.76  من اقرب نقطة لل 133.84 لو نزل شراء  الستوب 133.84  الاهداف بأذن الله  135.35  136  136.50   والله الموفق

   للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله على السلامه اخي الجميل

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم الكيبل   فوق 1.6400  هدفه بأذن الله 1.6660   راقبوه والله الموفق

   لو كسر اللو والله اعلم افضل نقطة للشراء 1.6340 + - تقريبا  منها متوق ارتداد   لو ماكسر اللو فهو صاعد  للمراقبة   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين والله اعلم من 134.30 لل 134 منطقة جيدة للشراء 
راقبوه والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## hind86

> والله اعلم الكيبل   فوق 1.6400  هدفه بأذن الله 1.6660   راقبوه والله الموفق

  

> اليورو ين والله اعلم من 134.30 لل 134 منطقة جيدة للشراء 
> راقبوه والله يرزقنا جميعا

    
اخ جميل ممكن رايك باليورو دولار 
انا داخله شراء

----------


## aljameel

> اخ جميل ممكن رايك باليورو دولار   انا داخله شراء

   اليورو دولار والله اعلم له هدف بأذن الله 1.4350  الان راقب النقطة 1.4165 كسرها سيتوجه لل 1.4060 لل 1.4080   ومنها سيصعد والله اعلم للهدف  مالم يكسر 1.4165 فهو صاعد بأذن الله لهدفه   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار والله اعلم له هدف بأذن الله 1.4350  الان راقب النقطة 1.4165 كسرها سيتوجه لل 1.4060 لل 1.4080   ومنها سيصعد والله اعلم للهدف  مالم يكسر 1.4165 فهو صاعد بأذن الله لهدفه    والله الموفق

   توقع خاص 1.4165 لن تكسر والله اعلم

----------


## wafiq

المجنون اشتريته نزل,بعته طلع,هجيته بططل يتحررك,فككيت الهدج لكودني

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون اشتريته نزل,بعته طلع,هجيته بططل يتحررك,فككيت الهدج لكودني

 والله اعلم اقرب للصعود من النزول

----------


## diefallh

حمد لله ع السلامة جبت لنا اية معاك من السفر    
شايف اهداف جديده  157    و والكيبل ناوى ع 1.6600
 1.4350 الله يكرم دى خريطة  الاسبوع القادم

----------


## abo saqer

الحمد لله على السلامة اخي الجميل 
من غبرك ضيعنا الطريق

----------


## بومنصور

موفقين والهدف واحد

----------


## ابو اياد

الحمد لله على السلامه

----------


## 1عبدالله

عودا حميد ابو مروان
ان شاء الله يكون كله تمام

----------


## 2e2y2e2

الحمد لله على السلامة اخي الجميل

----------


## forex rising

السلام عليكم 
حمد لله على السلامه اخي الجميل وان شاء الله الى الارباح الاسبوع القادم باذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> حمد لله ع السلامة جبت لنا اية معاك من السفر   
> شايف اهداف جديده 157 و والكيبل ناوى ع 1.6600
> 1.4350 الله يكرم دى خريطة الاسبوع القادم

  

> الحمد لله على السلامة اخي الجميل 
> من غبرك ضيعنا الطريق

  

> موفقين والهدف واحد

  

> الحمد لله على السلامه

  

> عودا حميد ابو مروان
> ان شاء الله يكون كله تمام

  

> الحمد لله على السلامة اخي الجميل

  

> السلام عليكم 
> حمد لله على السلامه اخي الجميل وان شاء الله الى الارباح الاسبوع القادم باذن الله

 الله يسلمكم ويبارك فيكم

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

أبو مروان  السلام عليكم
الحمد لله على السلامة........... لاتعبت
من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم

----------


## السوبرmeejoo

اخي الجميل عندي عمليت بيع علئ المجنون من15470 ماريك هل ممكن ينزل واتخلص منو اوهدفه 157

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان السلام عليكم
> الحمد لله على السلامة........... لاتعبت
> من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل عندي عمليت بيع علئ المجنون من15470 ماريك هل ممكن ينزل واتخلص منو اوهدفه 157

 تحت 156 متوقع والله اعلم 155 منها اما يرتد صعود او يواصل نزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين   السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعه  134.61  انا وصيت عليه يوم الجمعة المهم الان المتوقع والله اعلم صعود  نراقب النقطة 134.15 تقريبا في حال نزل ندخل شراء   والستوب 133.84  الاهداف بأذن الله  135.50  136.50  والله الموفق  الفرنك ين   اغلاق الجمعة 88.35  نراقبه عند 88.10 والله اعلم متوقع منها يرتد صعود لو نزل  الستوب  87.98  الاهداف بأذن الله  89  89.60  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي  8152  متوقع والله اعلم صعود  الستوب  8105  الاهداف بأذن الله  8220  8275  والله الموفق

   للمشاهدة والله الموفق  والله اعلم لا زالت الفرصة قائمة

----------


## أبو اسامه

حياالله ابو مروان  وحمدا لله على السلامه

----------


## del

السلام عليكم 
اخوي الجميل ليش ماتكزن التوصيه بنائا علي شارت انا والعلم عند الله اشوف انه نازل ونزول قوي . طبعا ماني بمحلل ولاكن وجه نظر
والله يجزاك خير

----------


## aljameel

> حياالله ابو مروان وحمدا لله على السلامه

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> اخوي الجميل ليش ماتكزن التوصيه بنائا علي شارت انا والعلم عند الله اشوف انه نازل ونزول قوي . طبعا ماني بمحلل ولاكن وجه نظر
> والله يجزاك خير

  
هلا اخي تقصد على اي عملة

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  1.4200  نراقب الافتتاح هل يفتح على نزول او صعود  سأضع النقطة 1.4170  هي الستوب للشراء  وكسرها ولو بنقطة بيع  اهداف الشراء بأذن الله  1.4280  1.4350  1.4380  اهداف البيع بأذن الله  1.4120  1.4080  1.4060  1.4040  من احد الاهداف الثاني او الثالث او الرابع متوقع ارتداد وصعود والله اعلم  وهدف الصعود بأذن الله 1.4350  الستوب للبيع  1.4240  والله الموفق  الله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  مؤاشر اندكس والله اعلم نازل وهو يدعم صعود اليورو

----------


## م/عبود

أخ جميل أتابع توصياتك دائما ........وأرى أنك محلل فنى بارع .........مشكلتى فى توصياتك أنى  لابد أن أرى شارت ........من غير شارت أشعر كأنى أسبح فى الظلام ولا يظهر لى شاطئ أبدا ياريت قدر استطاعتك توافينا بشارت للتوصية جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## diefallh

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  1.4200  نراقب الافتتاح هل يفتح على نزول او صعود  سأضع النقطة 1.4170  هي الستوب للشراء  وكسرها ولو بنقطة بيع  اهداف الشراء بأذن الله  1.4280  1.4350  1.4380  اهداف البيع بأذن الله  1.4120  1.4080  1.4060  1.4040  من احد الاهداف الثاني او الثالث او الرابع متوقع ارتداد وصعود والله اعلم  وهدف الصعود بأذن الله 1.4350  الستوب للبيع  1.4240  والله الموفق  الله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  مؤاشر اندكس والله اعلم نازل وهو يدعم صعود اليورو

 بارك الله فيك 
دا شغل الاسبوع  كله

----------


## diefallh

> أخ جميل أتابع توصياتك دائما ........وأرى أنك محلل فنى بارع .........مشكلتى فى توصياتك أنى  لابد أن أرى شارت ........من غير شارت أشعر كأنى أسبح فى الظلام ولا يظهر لى شاطئ أبدا ياريت قدر استطاعتك توافينا بشارت للتوصية جزاك الله خيرا

 يا ريت استاذنا ولو فى اول الاسبوع   جانب تعليمى  بمعنى اعطينى سمكة وعلمنى اصطاد  طمعانين فى كرم حضرتك
افادكم الله  
 وغفر لكم

----------


## del

> هلا اخي تقصد على اي عملة

 اليورو ين

----------


## أبو اسامه

ابو مروان دخلت معك يوم الجمعه على الاسترالي وطلعت  بعشرين نقطه 
بصراحه خفت اكمل  لانو الرصيد ما بتحمل وعندي صفقات من اول
 على كل مشكوووور ما قصرت

----------


## هامان

> يا ريت استاذنا ولو فى اول الاسبوع   جانب تعليمى  بمعنى اعطينى سمكة وعلمنى اصطاد  طمعانين فى كرم حضرتك
> افادكم الله  
>  وغفر لكم

  

> أخ جميل أتابع توصياتك دائما ........وأرى أنك محلل فنى بارع .........مشكلتى فى توصياتك أنى  لابد أن أرى شارت ........من غير شارت أشعر كأنى أسبح فى الظلام ولا يظهر لى شاطئ أبدا ياريت قدر استطاعتك توافينا بشارت للتوصية جزاك الله خيرا

 ردا على سؤالكم 
الاخ الجميل غالبا فى توصياته بيستخدم موجات اليوت وحضراتكم لو عاوزين تتعلموها فيه ورشة وسى دى هات ممكن تطلبوها فى المنتدى العام
وبيستخدم شوية نماذج زى دبل توب وبوتوم

----------


## 2e2y2e2

اخ جميل  شو رايك بالنيوزلندى ؟

----------


## saud33

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## forex rising

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة  1.4200  نراقب الافتتاح هل يفتح على نزول او صعود  سأضع النقطة 1.4170  هي الستوب للشراء  وكسرها ولو بنقطة بيع  اهداف الشراء بأذن الله  1.4280  1.4350  1.4380  اهداف البيع بأذن الله  1.4120  1.4080  1.4060  1.4040  من احد الاهداف الثاني او الثالث او الرابع متوقع ارتداد وصعود والله اعلم  وهدف الصعود بأذن الله 1.4350  الستوب للبيع  1.4240  والله الموفق  الله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   مؤاشر اندكس والله اعلم نازل وهو يدعم صعود اليورو

 السلام عليكم  اخواني الاعزاء الذين طلبوا شارت دعم لكلام استاذنا الجميل ارفقت لكم هذا الشارت حيث يبين ان مناطق 170 وال160 هي مناطق فايبو 50 اذا نزل تحتها فسيؤي الى نزول وكذلك تعتبر مناطق اب رينج لخطوط ميوري والاغلاق تحتها يعني اهداف نزول كبيره كالتي قال عنها اخونا الجميل    ام الارتداد فيؤدي الى صعود وان شاء الله الى اهداف اخونا الجميل شكرا لكم

----------


## حناضل

اسبوع موفق ان شاء الله  ومتابع معك اخ الجميل

----------


## 2e2y2e2

السلام عليكم    صباح الخير اخ جميل ولكم ايضا جميعا 
ارى ان اغلب العملات بالقرب من مناطق الارتداد التى حددها الاخ جميل 
موفقين جميعا

----------


## بو عبد العزيز

اخي الكريم الجميل والاعضاء الكرام لو سمحتو الدولار ين الى اين؟؟؟
والمجنون كذلك؟؟؟
عاااااااااجل الله لا يهينكم

----------


## solo90515

السلام عليكم
الاسترال دولار يا شباب الوجهة فين

----------


## salim2

إلى أين وجهة اليورو يا شباب ؟.

----------


## diefallh

السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
مش  شايف اى نشاط خير اللهم اجعلة  خير

----------


## mmhosny

الأخ العزيز ابو مروان...عندي دج على اليورو دولار ومن فضلك عايزك تساعدني فيه ...جزاك الله خير

----------


## 2e2y2e2

وين الاخ جميل  عسا ما شر ما بينت اليوم ؟

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

عسى ما شر ابو مروان
ان شاء الله تكون بخير!!!!!!!!!

----------


## abo saqer

طمنى عنك ابو مروان ان شالله خير غيبتك

----------


## mmhosny

أبو مروان...مش عادتك ...لازم تطمنا لو انت مسافر...بنقلق عليك والله...قول ان انت تمام ومش عايزين توصيات يا عم..

----------


## mtaham

لعل المانع خير ان شاء الله

----------


## diefallh

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  وبركاته 
وحشنا  شغلك وتةصياتك  اخونا االجميل

----------


## معن طارق

اطيب التحيات و اجمل الامنيات للاخ الرائع ابو مروان

----------


## FLEX ZEE

السلام  عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   
 الاخ ابو مروان    
هل بالامكان   تحليل  زوج  اليورو فرنك واتجاهه  وهل يمكن بيعه ام شرائه من المناطق الحاليه

----------


## abo-ali

السلام عليكم
عسي المانع خير ان شاء الله
 الله يردك ويحفضك      متابع بصمت مع الدعاء للك بكل خير

----------


## أبو اسامه

ابو مروان كيفك طولت الغيبه لعل المانع خير 
الله يوفقك ويباركلك

----------


## forex rising

السلام عليكم 
والله يا اخوان وحشنا ابو جميل ونتمنى ان يكون المانع خير

----------


## الجمال

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ندعو الله ان يكون اخونا الجميل بكل خير وان يعود لنا باسرع وقت 
لمثل هذا الاسبوع كنت قد وجهت نصيحه لاخواني المتابعين مع اخونا الجميل توصياته وتوجوهاته للعملات وجزاه الله كل الخير لم يكن يبخل على احد منا بشيء
كنت قد نصحت اخواني المتابعين في المشاركه رقم 1261 بان يتعلموا التحليل الفني للعملات الرئيسيه على الاقل لاننا جميعا لا نظمن ظروفنا ولا ندري ما هو الظرف الذي منع اخونا الجميل من اداره السفينه في هذه الايام ونرجوا ان يكون المانع خيرا باذن الله 
اكرر نصيحتي لمن لم يتعلم التحليل ان يبداء خطوه خطوه ويتعلم واعتقد ان التحليل ليس بالامر الصعب او المستحيل المهم ان نبداء ونتوكل على الله ونجتهد كما اجتهد المحللون الكبار امثال اخونا الجميل 
وحيث ان هذا موضوع اخونا الجميل اعزه الله لذلك اعتقد بان ليس لاحد منا الحق بان يضع توصياته او توجهات العمللات ليستفيد منها اخواننا ولكن اعتقد ان من له سؤال عن احد الازواج ممكن ان نتطفل على اخونا الجميل في موضوعه ونجيب قدر المستطاع لحين عوده اخونا ا لجميل ويقودنا جميعا الى بر الامان 
اتمنى ان لا يطول غيابك اخي ابو مروان وانشالله بالسلامه والتوفيق

----------


## mokly

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوه الافاضل ولد ابو مروان  سوى حادث بالاردن وهو منذ مايقارب الاسبوع وهو مسافر
فادعوا له الله ان يخرجه من هذه الكبوه على خير 
جزاكم الله خير
اللهم مايسر له امره وفك كربه   آمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين

----------


## العاشق

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله بالسلامة ان شاء الله اللهم اشفيه واشفى مرضى جميع المسملين

----------


## mokly

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوه الافاضل ولد ابو مروان سوى حادث بالاردن وهو منذ مايقارب الاسبوع وهو مسافر
فادعوا له الله ان يخرجه من هذه الكبوه على خير 
جزاكم الله خير
اللهم مايسر له امره وفك كربه  آمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين

----------


## السوبرmeejoo

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> ندعو الله ان يكون اخونا الجميل بكل خير وان يعود لنا باسرع وقت 
> لمثل هذا الاسبوع كنت قد وجهت نصيحه لاخواني المتابعين مع اخونا الجميل توصياته وتوجوهاته للعملات وجزاه الله كل الخير لم يكن يبخل على احد منا بشيء
> كنت قد نصحت اخواني المتابعين في المشاركه رقم 1261 بان يتعلموا التحليل الفني للعملات الرئيسيه على الاقل لاننا جميعا لا نظمن ظروفنا ولا ندري ما هو الظرف الذي منع اخونا الجميل من اداره السفينه في هذه الايام ونرجوا ان يكون المانع خيرا باذن الله 
> اكرر نصيحتي لمن لم يتعلم التحليل ان يبداء خطوه خطوه ويتعلم واعتقد ان التحليل ليس بالامر الصعب او المستحيل المهم ان نبداء ونتوكل على الله ونجتهد كما اجتهد المحللون الكبار امثال اخونا الجميل 
> وحيث ان هذا موضوع اخونا الجميل اعزه الله لذلك اعتقد بان ليس لاحد منا الحق بان يضع توصياته او توجهات العمللات ليستفيد منها اخواننا ولكن اعتقد ان من له سؤال عن احد الازواج ممكن ان نتطفل على اخونا الجميل في موضوعه ونجيب قدر المستطاع لحين عوده اخونا ا لجميل ويقودنا جميعا الى بر الامان 
> اتمنى ان لا يطول غيابك اخي ابو مروان وانشالله بالسلامه والتوفيق

  على يدك علمنا كيف نتعلم اوخبرنا اذا كانت فيه دورات في السعوديه

----------


## mtaham

اللهم اشفى مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين

----------


## معن طارق

اللهم فرج كرب اخونا ابو مروان وشافي ولدة و جميع المسلمين
امين

----------


## saud33

_اللهم فرج كرب اخونا ابو مروان وشافي ولدة و جميع المسلمين
امين_

----------


## mohamed yhia

اللهم فرج كرب اخونا ابو مروان وشافي ولدة و جميع المسلمين

----------


## الجمال

اللهم شافي مرضى المسلمين جميعا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين  اللهم أمين

----------


## صاحب قرار

> اللهم شافي مرضى المسلمين جميعا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين  اللهم أمين

  امين

----------


## mohamed yhia

جمعة مباركة إن شاء الله

----------


## abo saqer

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخوه الافاضل ولد ابو مروان سوى حادث بالاردن وهو منذ مايقارب الاسبوع وهو مسافر
> فادعوا له الله ان يخرجه من هذه الكبوه على خير 
> جزاكم الله خير
> اللهم مايسر له امره وفك كربه آمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين

  الاخ الفاضل اعزك الله وجميع الاخوه المتابعين  ارجو منك اذا تعرف وسيله للتواصل مع ابو مروان ان ترشدني اليها حيث انني من الاردن واتمنى ان اقدم اي خدمة ومساعدة لشخص مغطينا بجمايله ولطفه  وجزاك الله خير سلفا

----------


## abo saqer

اللهم عافهم واشفهم وردهم سالمين فانهم من عبادك الصالحين

----------


## mmhosny

اللهم أشفه و عافه و مرضانا و مرضى المسلمين...يا رب

----------


## أبو اسامه

الاخ ابو مروان نسال الله لك ولولدك السلامه ونقول 
اللهم انا لا نسالك رد القضاء ولكن نسالك اللطف فيه
امين يا رب العالمين

----------


## diefallh

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله  قدر الله ما شاء فعل 
اللهم اعفو عنة بقدرتك  واشفية بسر لا  الله الا الله

----------


## adel90

اللهم فرج كرب اخونا ابو مروان وشافي ولدة و جميع المسلمين

----------


## سمير صيام

شافاه الله وعافاه 
ان شاء الله ابنه يقوم بالسلامة

----------


## yasersafe

اللهم فرج كرب أخى العزيز ابو مروان
وأشفى ابنه بحق قدرتك يا جبار السموات والأرض وارجعه لابيه سالما غانما فأن ابيه رجل يقف بجانب عبادك فقف بجانبه يا الله

----------


## aBoRaMa

أسأل الله أن يشفيه ويرجعه سالماً معافاً

----------


## osama87

* اللهم يارب الناس أذهب البأس واشفي اخانا* * انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفاءك شفاء لايغــادر سقمــا*

----------


## silverhawk145

1000000000 :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:   سلامه عليه اخى الجميل وان شاء الله يقوم بالسلامة لانك عملت خير كتيييييييير وان شاء الله خير باذن الله :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## BO_SOUD

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخوه الافاضل ولد ابو مروان سوى حادث بالاردن وهو منذ مايقارب الاسبوع وهو مسافر
> فادعوا له الله ان يخرجه من هذه الكبوه على خير 
> جزاكم الله خير
> اللهم مايسر له امره وفك كربه آمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين

  مايشوف شر الله يقومة بالسلامة

----------


## hind86

الله يقومه بالسلامه يارب

----------


## MR_ADEL

اللهم اشفيه وارفع عنه السوء والضرر يا شافى .... وارجعه لوالده سالما يا كريم . واشفى مرضى المسلمين يا ارحم الراحمين ....

----------


## 2e2y2e2

اللهم فرج كرب أخى العزيز ابو مروان
وأشفى ابنه  يا  قادر   وارجعه لابيه سالما

----------


## شفق

اللهم لا فرج إلا فرجك و لا لطف إلا لطفك ... فرّج كرب أخواننا الذين أرشدونا لدروب العلم .. و عاملونا بالحلم .. و ألطف بهم فيما تجري به المقادير ... و أسمعنا عنهم كل خير .. و ادفع و أرفع عنهم كل شر .. برحمتك يا رحمن الدنيا و الآخرة ... و صلى الله على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه و سلم ... :Hands:

----------


## علي احمد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخوه الافاضل ولد ابو مروان  سوى حادث بالاردن وهو منذ مايقارب الاسبوع وهو مسافر
> فادعوا له الله ان يخرجه من هذه الكبوه على خير 
> جزاكم الله خير
> اللهم مايسر له امره وفك كربه   آمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين

 امين وربنا يطمنا عليه ويرجعه بالسلامه لاهله  :Hands:

----------


## الدرب الطويل

اللهم فرج كرب اخونا ابو مروان وشافي ولدة و جميع المسلمين

----------


## forex rising

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_  _اللهم شافي ولد اخينا الجميل وعافيه وابعد عنه كل كرب ونجيه من حادثه الاليم اللهم امين_

----------


## Ahmed Elgear

أسأل الله أن يشفيه ويرجعه سالماً معافاً

----------


## yasser35

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف الف سلامه على ولدك ابو مروان 
فرج الله كربك وكرب جميع المسلمين
ان شاء الله الله يقيمو بالسلامه الله يصبرك يا ابو مروان ويفرج كربك ويشافي ولدك 
- امين امين يا رب العالمين

----------


## الوجد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف الف سلامه على ولدك ابو مروان 
فرج الله كربك وكرب جميع المسلمين
ان شاء الله الله يقيمو بالسلامه الله يصبرك يا ابو مروان ويفرج كربك ويشافي ولدك 
- امين امين يا رب العالمين

----------


## rare43

عسى الله يقومه بالسلامه وتقر عينه ان شاء الله

----------


## حناضل

ربنا  يسلمك ويسلمه وكل المسلمين من كل  شر

----------


## forex rising

_السلام عليكم_  _ما في اي اخبار او اتصال شخصي مع الاستاذ جميل_  _جزاكم الله خير الجزاء افيدونا_

----------


## hatem9

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الف الف سلامة على أبنك ابو مروان

----------


## aBoRaMa

ما فيه أخبار عن أخونا العزيز

----------


## hhm75

ان شاء الله ان يمن على ولدكم بالسلامة والصحة والعافية

----------


## salim2

> انشاء الله ان يمن على ولدكم بالسلامة والصحة والعافية

  فرق كبير جدا جدا جدا يا رجل بين  إنشاء وبين إن شاء  أنت تتكلم عن الذات الإلهية جل شأنه. الشباب صاروا كل يوم يطلعوا موضة جديدة حتى في الكتابة.

----------


## hhm75

> فرق كبير جدا جدا جدا يا رجل بين إنشاء وبين إن شاء  أنت تتكلم عن الذات الإلهية جل شأنه. الشباب صاروا كل يوم يطلعوا موضة جديدة حتى في الكتابة.

 __________________________________________________  __________ 
اعتذر عن هذا الخطأ وشكرا للتنبيه
أرجو التعديل حيث أن أيقونة التعديل لا تظهر لدي  :015:

----------


## salim2

> __________________________________________________  __________ 
> اعتذر عن هذا الخطأ وشكرا للتنبيه
> أرجو التعديل حيث أن أيقونة التعديل لا تظهر لدي

 العفو أخي الكريم والله يحفظنا جميعا آمين.

----------


## forex rising

السلام عليكم  اخواني الاعزاء متابع السيد جميل رجاء لا تتركوا الموضوع ينزل الى اخر الصفحه استمروا بردودكم كي يبقى الموضوع في المقدمه حتى وان اقتضى الامر ان ننزل تحليل فني بدون توصيات  ونريد من الجميع المساعده  واخر دعوانا ان اللهم اكشف كرب اخينا الجميل  دمتم سالمين

----------


## 1عبدالله

اللهم فرج كرب اخينا الجميل واشف ولده واجعل صبره فى ميزان حسناته يارب العالمين امين امين امين
اللهم انى ارجوك وادعوك ان تجعل الخير لاخونا الجميل اينما كان وتساعده ربى فى اجتياز ابتلاه بصبرجميل حتى ترضى عنه امين يارب العالمين

----------


## ibrahimeladl66

اللهم أمين فى هذا اليوم يوم الجمعه المبارك فلندعوا جميعا وقت صلاة الجمعه أن يشفى الله ابن أخونا مروان ويعافيه ويعفوا عنه           أمين

----------


## alkhoura

من الأدعية لزيارة المريض فى السنة النبوية
عن عثمان بن عفان رضى الله عنة قال :
مرضت فكان رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم يعوذنى فقال:"بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم أعيذك بالله الأحد الصمد الذى لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن لة كفوا احد من شر ما تجد"
ثم قال "تعوذ بها فما تعوذت بمثلها" وقال النبى صلى الله علية وسلم
"ضع يدك على الذى تألم من جسدك وقل:بسم الله ثلاث مرات وقل سبع مرات :أعوذ بالله وقدرتة من شر ما أجد وأحاذر"  وقال النبى صلى الله علية وسلم 
"ضعى يدك اليمنى على على ما يؤذيكى وقولى بسم الله اللهم داونى بدوائك وأشفنى بشفائك وأغننى بفضلك عمن سواك واحدر عنى أذاك"  وقال النبى صلى الله علية وسلم:
"ضعى يدك علية ثم قولى بسم الله اللهم أذهب عنى شر ما أجد بدعوة نبيك الطيب المبارك المكين عندك بسم الله"  وقال صلى الله علية وسلم 
"أذا دخلتم على المريض فنفسوا لة فى الأجل فأن ذلك لا يرد شيئا وهو يطيب نفس المريض"  وأخيرا قال صلى الله علية وسلم من رأى صاحب بلاء فقال :
"الحمد لله الذى عافانى مما ابتلاك بة وفضلنى على كثير ممن خلق تفضيلا عوفى من ذلك البلاء كائنا ما كان عاش" صدقت يا حبيبى يا رسول الله    لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم .. 
لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم .. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له .. 
له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير .. 
الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير .. 
و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..  إلهي ..  أذهب البأس رب الناس ، اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً ..  إلهي ..  أذهب البأس رب الناس ، بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت .. يارب العالمين آمين ..  إلهي ..  إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيه و تمده بالصحة و العافية ..  إلهي ..  لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير .  (ربى إنى مسنى الضُر و أنت أرحم الراحمين ) اللهم اشفه شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيده اللهم احرسه بعينيك التى لا تنام .  و اكفه بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظه بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأه فى الليل و فى النهار .  و ارحمه بقدرتك عليه ّ.أنت ثقته و رجائه يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة  المُضطرين .اللهم البسه ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين..  اللهم اشفه اللهم اشفه اللهم اشفه..اللهم امين. اللهم امين    اللهم امين

----------


## abo saqer

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله جميعا 
يااخوان ارجو من يعرف طريقة للتواصل مع ابو مروان يخبرني حيث انني من الاردن واقدر اقدم الواجب عنكم جميعا وما رح نوفيه حقة وادعو الله ان يشفي ولده ويقوم بالسلامة 
وتحياتي للجميع

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  الحمد لله الذي لايحمد على مكروه سواه  اخواني الافاضل اتوجه اليكم بجزيل الشكر على سؤالكم عني وتكرمكم بالدعاء الصادق لي ولولدي  جزاكم الله عني خير الجزاء وجعله بميزان حسناتكم وادعو ربي العلي القدير أن لا يوريكم مكروه  والحمد لله على كل حال  الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله  اخوكم ابو مروان  والله يعجز اللسان عن الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  الحمد لله الذي لايحمد على مكروه سواه  اخواني الافاضل اتوجه اليكم بجزيل الشكر على سؤالكم عني وتكرمكم بالدعاء الصادق لي ولولدي  جزاكم الله عني خير الجزاء وجعله بميزان حسناتكم وادعو ربي العلي القدير أن لا يوريكم مكروه  والحمد لله على كل حال  الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله  اخوكم ابو مروان  والله يعجز اللسان عن الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله يكون ابنك بكل خير يارب

----------


## aljameel

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  ان شاء الله يكون ابنك بكل خير يارب

 جزاك الله خيرا أستاذ سمير على السؤال  الحمد لله ابني بخير يارب لك الحمد والشكر  انما يوجد مصابين متواجدين بالمستشفى أثر ذلك  اللهم الطف بهم وشافهم وعافهم وفرج كربتي أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## aljameel

ارجو اخواني معذرتي عن عدم التواصل بالفترة القادمه او الاسبوع القادم  انا الليلة وصلت السعودية ومضطر يوم الاحد العودة للاردن  ولكن ساعمل جاهدا وضع تصوري وتوقعي كمجتهد لاتجاهات بعض العملات  خلال الاسبوع القادم او الشهر بقدر المستطاع  وبإذن الله يكتب لي ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  ومتى ماسنحت لي فرصة خلال الاسبوع القادم او الفترة القادمة اتواجد معكم بقدر المستطاع  وعلى الخير نلتقي بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  الحمد لله الذي لايحمد على مكروه سواه  اخواني الافاضل اتوجه اليكم بجزيل الشكر على سؤالكم عني وتكرمكم بالدعاء الصادق لي ولولدي  جزاكم الله عني خير الجزاء وجعله بميزان حسناتكم وادعو ربي العلي القدير أن لا يوريكم مكروه  والحمد لله على كل حال  الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله  اخوكم ابو مروان  والله يعجز اللسان عن الشكر

 الحمد لله على سلامتكم ابو مروان
 المؤمن مصاب وان شاء الله أجر وعافية .

----------


## هشام الدمرداش

حمدا لله على سلامتك ابنك 
وفى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## الصادق

اللهم فرج كرب اخونا ابو مروان اشفي ولده و جميع المسلمين

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  سأبدأ بالكيبل الباوند دولار   بإذن الله يكتب لي ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا يارب  سأضع للكيبل شرح مفصل كأجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى لانه هو تقريبا من يقود اغلب العملات بالغالب والله اعلم وانتم قيسو على ذلك وبالله التوفيق  انا من قبل شهر واكثر من شهر ذكرت واكثر من مره الاتجاه العام صاعد وهدف الاتجاه العام الرئيسي بإذن الله 1.7100 طبعا له اهداف اخرى قبل وبعد  متى الوصول له الله اعلم من الصعب او المستحيل تحديد الوقت   ودائما اركز على الاتجاه العام لاي عملة فأذا عرف الاتجاه يسهل التعامل مع اي عمله  والدخول مع الاتجاه وليس عكسه خوفا من التعليقه  والان الكيبل لايزال اتجاهه العام صاعد واي نزول اما لااخذ مراكز شراء او تصحيح لموجه صاعدة ومواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  يدعم الصعود امور كثيرة من ضمنها الذهب والبترول والدولار اندكس والله اعلم  سأضع استوب قريب لسعر اغلاق الجمعة وهو لا يلغي الاتجاه العام الصاعد انما للموجه المتوسطة الحاليه الصاعده في حال لاقدر الله انضرب الستوب ندخل بموجه متوسطة هابطة   والله اعلم الاتجاه العام الصاعد يلغى اما بكسر 1.5980 او الاغلاق اليومي تحت 1.6200  او اغلاق يوم تحت 1.6450 تقريبا وبصراحة لست متاكد انما ذكرته لوضعه بالحسبان   الان كموجه متوسطة والله اعلم صاعد  الستوب الذي اضعه هو الفيصل للموجه المتوسطة الصاعدة والهابطة والله اعلم  الان كفرصة امامي والله اعلم انها شراء متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة 1.6677  والله اعلم فرصة شراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل لل 1.6650 او اقل من ذلك   الدخول شراء يفضل من بعد مراقبة نراقب الافتتاح ونتوكل على الله  متوقع والله اعلم لو فتح على نزول أن ينزل لل 1.6630 + - تقريبا  الستوب 1.6537  او وضع الستوب المناسب لكم اما اللو الذي يعمله  ومن اراد وضع الستوب الذي وضعته 1.6537 مجرد يصعد يرفع الستوب للو  الاهداف الرئيسيه بإذن الله   1.7100  1.7150  1.7250  والله اعلم متوقع اكثر من ذلك  تاكيد الصعود والاهداف بأذن الله اختراق 1.6915 ولو بنقطة والله اعلم  ويعتبر اللو الذي عمله هو الستوب للاهداف التي ذكرتها طبعا شرط اختراق 1.6915  الان سنتكلم في حال النزول  ولو نزل وانضرب الستوب 1.6537 والله اعلم بندخل بموجه هابطة متوسطة هدفها بأذن الله  1.6230 تقريبا + 20 - 20 طبعا قبلها اهداف والله اعلم او خط الترند السفلي كما بالشارت المرفق  ومتوقع منها الارتداد والصعود والله اعلم  الدخول بيع اما بكسر الستوب او الانتظار في حال انضرب الستوب ثم صعد بعد كسر الستوب استغلال الصعود والدخول بيع والربح بالقناعة على الاقل 100 نقطة ومراقبته والستوب ضعو المناسب لكم او اختيار اقرب قمة ووضعها الستوب وتقديم الستوب مع كل نزول   من يجيد التعامل مع النقاط التي ذكرتها بإذن الله سيجني الكثير   لاتحتاج لخبير انما تحتاج للتركيز فقط اي مبتداء ممكن التعامل مع النقاط التي ذكرتها  ماذكرته مبني على تحليل موجي ومدعوم بتحليل كلاسيكي وغيره   يارب يكتب لي ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  وسأرفق شارت يساعد بعض الشي وممكن رسمه لديكم  وما انا الا مجتهد اصيب واخطى ومن لديه اي ملاحضه او وجهة نظر ارجو ذكرها لتعم الفائدة   ومن يرغب بسؤال او استفسار يسأل و سأرد عليه بقدر المستطاع متى ماسمحت لي الفرصة ومن لم ارد عليه ارجو معذرتي مقدما اما لضيق الوقت او لاسباب اخرى  لاتنسوني من دعواتكم جزاكم الله خير والله اني بأمس الحاجه لدعائكم بارك الله فيكم والله لايوريكم مكروه او كرب

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله جميعا 
> يااخوان ارجو من يعرف طريقة للتواصل مع ابو مروان يخبرني حيث انني من الاردن واقدر اقدم الواجب عنكم جميعا وما رح نوفيه حقة وادعو الله ان يشفي ولده ويقوم بالسلامة 
> وتحياتي للجميع

 جمل الله حالك اخي العزيز والله انك وفي كما باقي الاخوان  
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
ولا نستغني اخي ابوصابر وجعلك ذخر للكل بارك الله فيك 
والله يكتب لنا لقاء بالاردن بإذن الله 
تحياتي لك بلا حدود

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  الباوند ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة   162.68  سأجتهد والله يكتب لي ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  واجتهادي قابل للصواب والخطى انما نجتهد والتوفيق من الله  الموجه العامه صاعده والله اعلم  واهداف الموجه العامه الصاعده بإذن الله  164  166  167  170.50 \171  والله اعلم متوقع اكثر  متى الوصل للاهداف الله اعلم من الصعب تحديد الوقت   ولكن من يجيد التعامل مع الاتجاه العام بإذن الله سيجني الكثير  الان نتكلم على الوضع الحالي كموجه حاليه  متوقع والله اعلم صعود يدعم الصعود كذا مؤاشر والله اعلم  نراقب الافتتاح البقاء فوق 162.50 ندخل شراء من بعد مراقبه ووضع الستوب المناسب ومع الصعود تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  لو نزل تحتها نراقب النقاط التاليه او اقرب نقطة لهم  161.50 و 161 و 160 و 160.50 والله اعلم كلها مناطق شراء  هدفنا بإذن الله 164.20  واصل صعود بعد الهدف خير وبركة واحتمال يذهب للهدف الذي بعده 166\167  واحتمال من الهدف 164.20 تقريبا ينزل ويصحح الموجه او اخذ مراكز شراء والذهاب للهدف الثاني الرئيسي 166 او 167 وهكذا  فرضا نزل لا احد مناطق الشراء نتوكل على الله وندخل شراء من بعد مراقبه  الستوب   159  او وضع الستوب المناسب لكم   واذا تبو نصيحتي   كيف يتم الشراء طبعا من بعد مراقبه توزيع العقود عند الاحتيار هل بينزل اويصعد  المهم العقد لايكون مبالغ فيه فرضا بدخل بعقد قيمته 3 دولار بدل ذلك ادخل بثلاث عقود قيمة كل عقد دولار طبعا هذا كمثال   فرضا اخذت عقد فوق 162.50 لو واصل صعود للهدف الحمد لله خير وبركة  فرضا دخلت شراء وبعدها نزل ممكن ادخل بعقد اخر تعزيز من احد مناطق المتوقع منها الشراء  والستوب كما هو 159 ومع الصعود ارفع الستوب     الان سأتكلم عن المجنون كأتاخير للصعود للاهداف الرئيسيه او اي احتمال اخر  اي اغلاق يوم تحت 159.50 تقريبا وطبعا يوم عن يوم يفرق الرقم كل يوم نزيد فوق 159.50 من 10 لل 20 نقطة تقريبا  وسأرفق لكم الشارت وممكن عمله لديكم كااغلاق يومي وليس كسره انما في حال الكسر اخذ الحذر لاغير تحسبا لاي شي ممكن حدوثه ومالم يغلق تحت خط الترند توقع باي وقت الوصول للاهداف بأذن الله ويكون الوصول للاهداف اسرع والله اعلم  انما كموجه عامه صاعد والهدف الرئيسي للموجه العامه بإذن الله171 تقريبا والاهداف التي قبله التي ذكرتها  فتوقع شخصي هو الارتطام بالترند في حال النزول ثم يصعد حتى يصل اهدافه والله اعلم  المهم مراقبته لو اغلق يوم تحت الترند لا يلغي الاتجاه العام انما يأخره والله اعلم  لأن الغاء الاتجاه العام بكسر 152.30 ثم كسر 147 تقريبا والله اعلم  من يجيد التعامل معه بإذن الله سيجني الكثير لايحتاج خبير انما تركيز الاتجاه العام وعرف والاهداف بإذن الله وعرفت كيف الدخول لاتحتاج لخبرة كل ماشفته نزل متوقع ارتداد من الترند ادخل شراء ووضع استوب مناسب ومع الصعود تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول والاهداف واضحه او القناعه وهكذا والعكس لو اغلق يوم تحت الترند  وانا اذا سمحت لي الفرصة بالتواجد معكم لن ابخل عليكم بشي  المهم لاتنسونا من الدعاء جزاكم الله خير  والله عملت ما بوسعي ان كان بتوصية الكيبل او المجنون كتعويض عن الاسبوعين الفائتين بسبب الانقطاع الجبري والحمد لله والعوض من الله وحده واتمنى الاستفاده منهم   واي سؤال او استفسار انا حاظر بقدر المستطاع  وسأعمل جاهدا على الرد على أستفساراتكم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  الموجه العامه والله اعلم صاعده وانا ذكرتها من قبل وهو كان بسعر 7800 تقريبا وذكرت هدف الموجه العامه 8600 لل 8800 بإذن الله اغلاق يوم تحت 8050 تقريبا يأخر الموجه العامه الصاعده وهي انذار ويلغي الموجه العامه الصاعده كسر 7700 مالم تكسر فنحن داخل الموجه والله اعلم    الان والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعه  8365  نراقب الافتتاح ونتوكل على الله لو فتح على صعود اوقريب من نقطة الاغلاق ندخل شراء من بعد مراقبه وعدم الاستعجال المهم لايكسر 8342 وهي الستوب  كسرها بنراقب النقاط التاليه   8300 تقريبا  8250 تقريبا  متوقع من احدهم الارتداد ولو اني ارجح 8300 تقريبا  الستوب  7217  فرضا ارتد من 8300 تقريبا اما وضع الستوب 7217 او نقطة الارتداد كستوب  والخيار لكم  الهدف بإذن الله  8500 \ 8550  ومتوقع اكثر والله اعلم  مالم يكسر8217 فنحن بإذن الله بموجه متوسطه صاعده كسرها ولو بنقطة بندخل بموجه هابطة متوسطة قصيرة وهي تصحيحيه لموجه صاعده والله اعلم واغلاق يوم تحت 8050 تقريبا يكون غير تصحيحي انما موجه هابطه والله اعلم  ولو اني ارجح الصعود عن النزول بنسبه كبيره والله اعلم ولاكن نضع احتمال الصعود والنزول  الان في حال النزول  كسر 7217 ممكن ندخل بيع اما مع الكسر او الانتظار بعد الكسر اذا صعد واستغلال الصعود ودخول بيع والستوب المناسب لكم او اقرب قمة للصعود والهدف القناعه او 8070 + - تقريبا  من 8050 تقريبا متوقع الارتداد وصعود وممكن منها تقريبا ندخل شراء من بعد تاكد بالارتداد والستوب نقطة الارتداد اغلاق يوم تحتها متوقع مزيد من النزول والله اعلم  وضعت  الاحتمالين من يجيد التعامل معه بإذن الله يجني الكثير  والله يكتب لكم ولنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا  والله الموفق

----------


## riyadh1982

اولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
ثانيا الحمدلله على السلامه
ثالثا انشاء يقوم ابنك بالسلامه ولاتشووف مكرووه بعده واي حاجه محتاجه انا بالخدمة وانا اخوك وساكن في السعودية اذا محتاج اي مساعده قلي لاتترداد ترى بلد اللي ماتعرف فيها احد ماتقدر تعيش فيه وانا افتح لك يد الخدمه واسال ربي لك التوفيق انت وعائلاتك

----------


## mtaham

الحمد لله على سلامة ولدك يا أبو مروان  :Eh S(7): 
ونسأل الله الشفاء لكل المصابين

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله على سلامتكم ابو مروان
> المؤمن مصاب وان شاء الله أجر وعافية .

 الله يسلمك وجزاك الله خير والحمد لله على كل شي   

> حمدا لله على سلامتك ابنك  وفى ميزان حسناتك

 الله يسلمك وجزاك الله خير    

> اللهم فرج كرب اخونا ابو مروان اشفي ولده و جميع المسلمين

 جزاك الله خير   

> اولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> ثانيا الحمدلله على السلامه
> ثالثا انشاء يقوم ابنك بالسلامه ولاتشووف مكرووه بعده واي حاجه محتاجه انا بالخدمة وانا اخوك وساكن في السعودية اذا محتاج اي مساعده قلي لاتترداد ترى بلد اللي ماتعرف فيها احد ماتقدر تعيش فيه وانا افتح لك يد الخدمه واسال ربي لك التوفيق انت وعائلاتك

 الله يسلمك والحمد لله على كل شي  جزاك الله خير   والله ونعم فيك قول وفعل وإن شاء الله دائما يدك ممدوده للخير ياوجه الخير

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله على سلامة ولدك يا أبو مروان   ونسأل الله الشفاء لكل المصابين

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك  وجزاك الله خير

----------


## الصادق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي ابو مروان
كيف حالك وحال صحتك
طمنا عليكم اخي ....كان الله في  عونكم يارب

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي ابو مروان
> كيف حالك وحال صحتك
> طمنا عليكم اخي ....كان الله في عونكم يارب

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمد لله بخير وعافيه ويسلمك ربي 
 إن شاء الله أجر وعافيه والحمد لله على كل حال

----------


## abo saqer

الاخ ابو مروان الف الحمد لله على السلامة وندعو الله بالشفاء العاجل لابنك والمصابين معه وذكرت لك انني اتمنى ان اقدم لك شئ من افضالك علينا ونتمنى عليك ذكر الاسم والمستشفى ولك رساله على الخاص

----------


## forex rising

> ارجو اخواني معذرتي عن عدم التواصل بالفترة القادمه او الاسبوع القادم  انا الليلة وصلت السعودية ومضطر يوم الاحد العودة للاردن  ولكن ساعمل جاهدا وضع تصوري وتوقعي كمجتهد لاتجاهات بعض العملات  خلال الاسبوع القادم او الشهر بقدر المستطاع  وبإذن الله يكتب لي ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  ومتى ماسنحت لي فرصة خلال الاسبوع القادم او الفترة القادمة اتواجد معكم بقدر المستطاع   وعلى الخير نلتقي بإذن الله تعالى

 السلام عليكم  كيف الحال اخي الجميل وان شاء الله الامور في الاردن تسري على ما يرام والله اشتقنالك كثير واشتاقينه لتحليلاتك الرووعه وهذا هو دأبك حتى وانت مشغول ما ناسي متابعيك ومحبيك وتدعمهم بارائك السديده وفقك الله وايانا الى عمل الخير  بس لا طول علينه الغيبه بعد انتهاء المشكله  منتظرينك

----------


## aljameel

هذه شارتات لتوصية الكيبل وهي اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  دائما بعض الاخوان يطالبوني بشارت يوضح التوصية وبصدق معهم كل الحق  فهذه اموال فالدخول يكون بالقناعة وليس بالتوجيه فإنا بشر اخطى واصيب ولاكن التقصير مني لاسباب منها الكسل وغيره وبعض المرات الوقت لايسمح وغيره ولكن اعدكم متى ماتوفرت الفرصة ساضع شارت من وقت لاخر والهدف منه ابداء الرى والمناقشه فأنا بشر اخطي واصيب ومرات يتوه مني اموار ينبهني بها اخ  الهدف الاساسي منها التعلم والمناقشة لمن لديه ملاحظه او غيره  والهدف الاهم الدخول بالتوصية بقناعة وبالنهاية الكل مستفيد بما فيكم انا والفائدة تعم بإذن الله على الجميع  ارجو النقاش من الجميع وابداء الري ومن لديه شارت ارفاقه ومن لديه سؤال يسئل وسأجيب بما اعرف وبما يسمح به الوقت بقدر المستطاع  سأبداء بشرح التوصية بالشارت كموجات وترندات وغيره  الشارت مرقم كموجه اكبر فاصغر  الموجه الاكبر هي ذات الترقيم بالاون الاحمر الارقام التي بين القوسين  الشرح مختصر وببساطة وبدون تعقيد صعب الشرح المفصل يتوه به قليل الخبرة والمبتدائين  وساحاول الشرح ببساطة حتى يصل للكل فأن شفتم تقصير ارجو معذرتي الشرح كتابه فيه صعوبة غير النظري ولكن بقدر المستطاع توصيله ببساطة وبدون تعقيد  نبداء بالموجه الاكبر وساذكر النقاط   بداية الموجه 1.5800 وهي قاع لموجه اكبر من الي بتكلم عنها الموجه الي بتكلم عنها المرقمه بالشارت وهي تدعم الموجه التي قبلها كصعود وتاكيد الصعود والموجه حسب نوعها وقوتها تضع نسبة نجاحها طبعا بعد توفيق الله مافي شي 100% انما كتقدير مني نسبة النجاح 80 \ 90 % بإذن الله والله اعلم  الرقم (1) يمثل قمة الموجه الصاعده وكنقاط يمثل 1.6742  الرقم ( 2) يمثل قاع الموجه الصاعده وكنقاط يمثل 1.5982  الرقم ( 3 ) لم يتحدد بعد في حال انضرب الستوب 1.6537  فيعتبر (3) هو الهدف ل (1) و ( 2) وكنقاط يمثل 1.7041  فيبداء بالتصحيح لتكوين (4)  فأنا توقعت تكون (4) قاعها كفيبو اما 61% وهي تمثل تقريبا 1.6400 وتمثل بالشارت الاخر الموضح به الترندات الترند ذا الون الازرق الفاتح   او تكون ( 4) قاعها كفيبو او 76% وهي تمثل كنقاط تقريبا 1.6230 او اعلى او اقل النقاط تقريبيه لأن الوقت هو من يحدد النقطة وتمثل كترند الترند السفلي للقناه ذا الون الاحمر  انا في السابق وضحت في حال انضرب الستوب  الان نشرح الموجه الاصغر الصاعده المرقمه بالارقام ذات الون الاصفر في حال لم يضرب الستوب   وهي موجه صاعده داخل موجه صاعده اكبر التي تكلمت عنها بالسابق مالم يضرب الستوب فنحن بالموجه الصاعده الاصغر وهي تساعد الموجه الاكبر للوصول لاهدافها فهدف الموجه الاكبر الرئيسي بإذن الله 1.7100 وما بعده اهداف اكبر فالمجال للموجه الاكبر مفتوح حتى 1.7500 تقريبا  الموجه الاصغر ذات الترقيم بالون الاصفر اهدافها 1.7100 \ 1.7150 | 1.7250 وهو الهدف الرئيسي للموجه الاصغر بإذن الله  الموجه الاصغر كتصحيح ل 3 المفروض يكون 38% وهي تمثل 1.6650 تقريبا ومنها تتكون قاع الموجه ونرقمها 4 وكنقاط تمثل اما اللو 1.6649 او في حال نزل المهم مايضرب الستوب اللو الذي يعمله في حال نزل هو يمثل 4 و3 قمة الموجه الصاعده وكنقاط تمثل1.7041  الهدف بأذن الله هو من نرقمه 5  والهدف للموجه الاكبر ذات الترقيم بالون الاحمر الارقام التي بين القوسين هو (3) كترقيم للموجه  هذه شارت الموجه الاكبر والاصغر كترقيم يدوي فريم 4 ساعات       الشارت هو للترندات كقناه وكيف استخرجت الستوب والاهداف في حال انضرب الستوب كنزول   القناه هي الترندات ذات الون الاحمر والاغلاق اليومي تحت الترند السفلي ذا الون الاحمر كتاكيد متوقع للنزول فكتوقع والله اعلم اغلاق يوم تحت الترند السفلي ذا الون الاحمر الذي يمثل تقريبا 1.6200 فالمجال مفتوح له حتى 1.5300 تقريبا صحيح امامه معوقات كقاعين لموجه وهم 1.5980 و 1.5800 ولاكن اتوقع في حال اغلق يوم تحت 1.6200 تقريبا فمحتمل تتحول كدعوم وسهل كسرها ولاكن نضعها بالاعتبار اما كقاع لموجه صاعده او دعم  والترند ذا الون الازرق هو الذي ليس متاكد منه لبعد القاعين الاول والثاني عن القاع الثالث في حال تكون وارتد وبصراحه لست متاكد من صحته والسبب كما ذكرت البعد وهو يضعفه والله اعلم وبصراحه كترند لست متاكد منه فأنا رجحت النزول للترند السفلي ذا الون الاحمر في حال انضرب الستوب وهو اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى   الترند ذا الون الاصفر وهو يمثل الستوب للموجه الصاعده الاصغر ويمثل 1.6537     إن شاء الله اني وصلت الفكرة كشرح للتوصية ولو 50%  فيه امور صغيره لم اذكرها انما ركزت على المهم الباقي عليكم يمكن أستنتاجه من قبلكم  انا لم ارفق الا شارتان حتى لا تتوه فيبداء الشتات اكتفيت بذلك والا فيه شارتات لمؤاشرات اخرى كالكلاسيكيه تدعم التوصيه فلو وضعتها بصدق بتحصل لخبطه ولكن كل شخص يدعمها اما بشارت او استراتيجيه مقتنع بها وهكذا   والله الموفق  وهذه توصية الكيبل التي كتبتها  نسختها وارفقتها للموظوع   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   سأبدأ بالكيبل الباوند دولار    بإذن الله يكتب لي ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا يارب   سأضع للكيبل شرح مفصل كأجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى لانه هو تقريبا من يقود اغلب العملات بالغالب والله اعلم وانتم قيسو على ذلك وبالله التوفيق   انا من قبل شهر واكثر من شهر ذكرت واكثر من مره الاتجاه العام صاعد وهدف الاتجاه العام الرئيسي بإذن الله 1.7100 طبعا له اهداف اخرى قبل وبعد   متى الوصول له الله اعلم من الصعب او المستحيل تحديد الوقت    ودائما اركز على الاتجاه العام لاي عملة فأذا عرف الاتجاه يسهل التعامل مع اي عمله   والدخول مع الاتجاه وليس عكسه خوفا من التعليقه   والان الكيبل لايزال اتجاهه العام صاعد واي نزول اما لااخذ مراكز شراء او تصحيح لموجه صاعدة ومواصلة الصعود والله اعلم   يدعم الصعود امور كثيرة من ضمنها الذهب والبترول والدولار اندكس والله اعلم   سأضع استوب قريب لسعر اغلاق الجمعة وهو لا يلغي الاتجاه العام الصاعد انما للموجه المتوسطة الحاليه الصاعده في حال لاقدر الله انضرب الستوب ندخل بموجه متوسطة هابطة    والله اعلم الاتجاه العام الصاعد يلغى اما بكسر 1.5980 او الاغلاق اليومي تحت 1.6200   او اغلاق يوم تحت 1.6450 تقريبا وبصراحة لست متاكد انما ذكرته لوضعه بالحسبان    الان كموجه متوسطة والله اعلم صاعد   الستوب الذي اضعه هو الفيصل للموجه المتوسطة الصاعدة والهابطة والله اعلم   الان كفرصة امامي والله اعلم انها شراء متوقع صعود   السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة 1.6677   والله اعلم فرصة شراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل لل 1.6650 او اقل من ذلك    الدخول شراء يفضل من بعد مراقبة نراقب الافتتاح ونتوكل على الله   متوقع والله اعلم لو فتح على نزول أن ينزل لل 1.6630 + - تقريبا   الستوب 1.6537   او وضع الستوب المناسب لكم اما اللو الذي يعمله  ومن اراد وضع الستوب الذي وضعته 1.6537 مجرد يصعد يرفع الستوب للو   الاهداف الرئيسيه بإذن الله    1.7100   1.7150   1.7250   والله اعلم متوقع اكثر من ذلك   تاكيد الصعود والاهداف بأذن الله اختراق 1.6915 ولو بنقطة والله اعلم   ويعتبر اللو الذي عمله هو الستوب للاهداف التي ذكرتها طبعا شرط اختراق 1.6915   الان سنتكلم في حال النزول   ولو نزل وانضرب الستوب 1.6537 والله اعلم بندخل بموجه هابطة متوسطة هدفها بأذن الله   1.6230 تقريبا + 20 - 20 طبعا قبلها اهداف والله اعلم او خط الترند السفلي كما بالشارت المرفق   ومتوقع منها الارتداد والصعود والله اعلم   الدخول بيع اما بكسر الستوب او الانتظار في حال انضرب الستوب ثم صعد بعد كسر الستوب استغلال الصعود والدخول بيع والربح بالقناعة على الاقل 100 نقطة ومراقبته والستوب ضعو المناسب لكم او اختيار اقرب قمة ووضعها الستوب وتقديم الستوب مع كل نزول    من يجيد التعامل مع النقاط التي ذكرتها بإذن الله سيجني الكثير    لاتحتاج لخبير انما تحتاج للتركيز فقط اي مبتداء ممكن التعامل مع النقاط التي ذكرتها   ماذكرته مبني على تحليل موجي ومدعوم بتحليل كلاسيكي وغيره    يارب يكتب لي ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   وسأرفق شارت يساعد بعض الشي وممكن رسمه لديكم   وما انا الا مجتهد اصيب واخطى ومن لديه اي ملاحضه او وجهة نظر ارجو ذكرها لتعم الفائدة    ومن يرغب بسؤال او استفسار يسأل و سأرد عليه بقدر المستطاع متى ماسمحت لي الفرصة ومن لم ارد عليه ارجو معذرتي مقدما اما لضيق الوقت او لاسباب اخرى   لاتنسوني من دعواتكم جزاكم الله خير والله اني بأمس الحاجه لدعائكم بارك الله فيكم والله لايوريكم مكروه او كرب

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ ابو مروان الف الحمد لله على السلامة وندعو الله بالشفاء العاجل لابنك والمصابين معه وذكرت لك انني اتمنى ان اقدم لك شئ من افضالك علينا ونتمنى عليك ذكر الاسم والمستشفى ولك رساله على الخاص

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك 
جزاك الله خير  
متاكد بأنك ماتقصر فأنتم اصحاب واجب بارك الله فيكم هذا مالمسته والله احرجتني بطيبك  
ساطلع على الرساله بإذن الله الان 
تحياتي لك اخي العزيز

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  كيف الحال اخي الجميل وان شاء الله الامور في الاردن تسري على ما يرام والله اشتقنالك كثير واشتاقينه لتحليلاتك الرووعه وهذا هو دأبك حتى وانت مشغول ما ناسي متابعيك ومحبيك وتدعمهم بارائك السديده وفقك الله وايانا الى عمل الخير  بس لا طول علينه الغيبه بعد انتهاء المشكله  منتظرينك

 الحمد لله بخير وإن شاء الله الامور تسير بخير بفضل الله  
الحمد لله من أحسن لأحسن بإذن الله  
ونقول يارب ياكريم الطف بهم وشافهم وعافهم أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## hind86

> الحمد لله بخير وإن شاء الله الامور تسير بخير بفضل الله  
> الحمد لله من أحسن لأحسن بإذن الله  
> ونقول يارب ياكريم الطف بهم وشافهم وعافهم أمين يارب العالمين

  
مشكور على هذا التحليل الكافي والوافي
اخوي الجميل حبيت اخذ رايك بالمجنون هل رح يكمل صعوده او ينزل لانه معرف عنه دائما حركته مع الكيبل في نفس الاتجاه

----------


## aljameel

> مشكور على هذا التحليل الكافي والوافي
> اخوي الجميل حبيت اخذ رايك بالمجنون هل رح يكمل صعوده او ينزل لانه معرف عنه دائما حركته مع الكيبل في نفس الاتجاه

 ارجع للصفحه السابقة كتبت به تحليل وافي وكافي ومفصل 
واذا استصعب عليك شي أسال وبإذن الله اجيبك

----------


## abo saqer

السلام عليكم 
اخي ابو مروان هل ماذكر عن الكيبل ينطبق على اليورو يعني هل هو في موجه صاعدة واذا سمح لك الوقت لتحليله بارك الله بك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي ابو مروان هل ماذكر عن الكيبل ينطبق على اليورو يعني هل هو في موجه صاعدة واذا سمح لك الوقت لتحليله بارك الله بك

 غالي والطلب رخيص 
بإذن الله سأضع له توصيه مع تحليل مفصل 
هو على والعموم والله اعلم بموجه صاعده عامه هدفها الرئيسي 1.4650 \ 1.4700 بإذن الله

----------


## hind86

> ارجع للصفحه السابقة كتبت به تحليل وافي وكافي ومفصل 
> واذا استصعب عليك شي أسال وبإذن الله اجيبك

  
شكرا جدا االجميل  
قرأت التحليل ومحتاجه نصيحه منك انا دخلت بيع من منطقه 162.90 هل تنصح بأغلاق العقود او السوق والانتظار وبعدها الدخول شراء 
ولا استمر بالبيع ممكن انه يزل للمناطق المذكوره وهي 159

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعه  1.4175  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على صعود ممكن ندخل شراء   ونراقب النقطتين 1.4210 تقريبا و النقطة 1.4250 تقريبا  والستوب اللو 1.4153 وتقديم الستوب مع الصعود  اما يرتد من احدهم نزول او مواصلة الصعود  في حال ارتد من احد النقطتين فمتوقع النزول  1.4125 لل 1.4100 تقريبا  ومنها يتم الشراء والستوب بجميع الاحوال 1.4090  اهداف الصعود الرئيسيه بأذن الله 1.4650 \ 1.4700  طبعا قبلهم اهداف سأحددها بإذن الله لاحقا متى ماتاكدت من الارتداد   ومتوقع اكثر والله اعلم  كسر 1.4090 والله اعلم متوقع 1.3900 تقريبا   اغلاق يوم تحت 1.3900 او كسر 1.3747 يلغي الموجه الصاعده العامه  وهذا مستبعد والله اعلم وانا ذكرته للاحتياط   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا جدا االجميل  
> قرأت التحليل ومحتاجه نصيحه منك انا دخلت بيع من منطقه 162.90 هل تنصح بأغلاق العقود او السوق والانتظار وبعدها الدخول شراء 
> ولا استمر بالبيع ممكن انه يزل للمناطق المذكوره وهي 159

 انصحك بمراقبة 162.42 البقاء فوقها متوقع صعود كسرها متوقع النقاط التي ذكرتها والله اعلم 
أنت ضع الستوب لبيعك اما 163.06 او نقطة دخولك 162.90 ضع الانسب لك 
نزل راقب النقاط التي ذكرتها بالتوصية ولاتستعجل  
والله الموفق

----------


## hatem9

اخي ابو مروان السلام عليكم          بشرني كيف الولد عساه طيب             اتمني لك السلامه ولمن تحب

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابو مروان السلام عليكم  بشرني كيف الولد عساه طيب  اتمني لك السلامه ولمن تحب

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمد لله بخير يارب لك الحمد والشكر 
والله يسلمك ويبارك فيك

----------


## abukhaled

اسأل الله العلي العظيم ان يشفي ولدك ومرافقيه
وان لا يريكم مكروه في عزيز عليكم 
طهور ان شاءالله

----------


## aljameel

> اسأل الله العلي العظيم ان يشفي ولدك ومرافقيه
> وان لا يريكم مكروه في عزيز عليكم 
> طهور ان شاءالله

  
جزاك الله خير 
وبارك الله فيك اخي العزيز

----------


## العاشق

الحمد لله على السلامة اخي ابو مروان لقد آلمنا ما حصل لابنكم ونسأل الله الشفاء له ولكل المرضى في ميزان حسناته وحسناتك بإذن الله

----------


## hind86

> انصحك بمراقبة 162.42 البقاء فوقها متوقع صعود كسرها متوقع النقاط التي ذكرتها والله اعلم 
> أنت ضع الستوب لبيعك اما 163.06 او نقطة دخولك 162.90 ضع الانسب لك 
> نزل راقب النقاط التي ذكرتها بالتوصية ولاتستعجل  
> والله الموفق

  
تسلم يارب الله يوفقك ان شاالله دنيا واخره

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله على السلامة اخي ابو مروان لقد آلمنا ما حصل لابنكم ونسأل الله الشفاء له ولكل المرضى في ميزان حسناته وحسناتك بإذن الله

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك اخي العزيز 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعه  1.0813  والله اعلم النزول اقرب من الصعود  المهم مراقبة الافتتاح   لو صعد من اقرب نقطة لل 1.0875 بيع  والستوب 1.0875 اي اختراق له ولو بنقطه والله اعلم يلغي النزول مؤقت   او الستوب الهاي ليوم الجمعه 1.0843 في حال فتح على نزول وتاكد النزول  المهم تقديم الستوب مع النزول  اهداف النزول كبيره بإذن الله تحتاج صبر اوالربح بالقناعه  او الانتظار والصبر وإن شاء الله نتوفق فيه اذا تاكد النزول   تاكيد النزول كسر 1.0675 ولو بنقطه  هدف النزول بأذن الله  1.0420   والله الموفق

----------


## معن طارق

السلام عليكم
منور المنتدى ابا مروان
الحمد للة على السلامة وان شاء اللة يكون ابنك قد تعافى

----------


## aBoRaMa

الحمدلله على السلامة 
،،،  
مبروك على الارتفاعات الكبيرة في المجنون والكيبل يا ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> منور المنتدى ابا مروان
> الحمد للة على السلامة وان شاء اللة يكون ابنك قد تعافى

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك الحمد لله   

> الحمدلله على السلامة   
> ،،،  
> مبروك على الارتفاعات الكبيرة في المجنون والكيبل يا ابو مروان

 الله يسلمك 
الله يبارك فيك ولاكن للاسف الاسبوعين الفائتين لم اتداول ولم اري الاسعار الا البارح واليوم 
ولكن الحمد لله كانت عمل شراء لليورو ين من اكثر من اسبوعين وواضع له هدف 138.50 والحمد لله كسبت به جيد وكذلك الاسترالي دولار والحمد لله لو كنت متواجد لجنيت ربحي على اقل
الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعه  1.4175  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على صعود ممكن ندخل شراء   ونراقب النقطتين 1.4210 تقريبا و النقطة 1.4250 تقريبا  والستوب اللو 1.4153 وتقديم الستوب مع الصعود  اما يرتد من احدهم نزول او مواصلة الصعود  في حال ارتد من احد النقطتين فمتوقع النزول 1.4125 لل 1.4100 تقريبا  ومنها يتم الشراء والستوب بجميع الاحوال 1.4090  اهداف الصعود الرئيسيه بأذن الله 1.4650 \ 1.4700  طبعا قبلهم اهداف سأحددها بإذن الله لاحقا متى ماتاكدت من الارتداد   ومتوقع اكثر والله اعلم  كسر 1.4090 والله اعلم متوقع 1.3900 تقريبا   اغلاق يوم تحت 1.3900 او كسر 1.3747 يلغي الموجه الصاعده العامه وهذا مستبعد والله اعلم وانا ذكرته للاحتياط   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   والله الموفق

   للمشاهد والله الموفق  هذه مشاركة لي عن اليورو دولار بأحد مواضيعي الاخوة بالمنتدى العام   سأضيفها مع التوصية والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق   السلام عليكم   أستسمحكم عذرا بالمشاركة بالموظوع   اجتهاد قابل للصواب و الخطى   تقريبا شبه الكل متفقين على النزول   انا بخالفكم الري وبشارت ديلي موضح به خط ترند والموجه الدافعه مع شرح بسيط   وشارت على الاسبوعي لدبل بوتوم   وشارت ديلي موضح الار اس اي ( ارجو التصحيح اذا به اخطاء)   المتوقع والله اعلم الارتداد من خط الترند وهو يمثل تقريبا 1.4090 + 5 - 5   والنقطة 1.4090 تقريبا تمثل تصحيح لموجه اصغر صاعده عند 76% داخل الموجه الاكبر   حتى لو كسر خط الترند لايعتبر كسر الا اذا اغلق شمعة اليوم تحت خط الترند او كسر 1.4014 ولو بنقطة   مالم تتحقق شروط النزول فهوووووو صاعد بأذن الله للهدف 1.4600 \ 1.4700   وللامانه شايف هدف اخر بأذن الله 1.4860    فأنصح بالشراء اما من خط الترند لو نزل والستوب خط الترند او اقرب نقطة لو كسر الترند من الستوب 1.4014 والله اعلم   كسر 1.4014 لكل حادث حديث امامه معوقات منها قاع الموجه العامه الصاعده وهو 1.3748   موجيا صاعد وهدف الموجه العامه الصاعده 1.4600 لل 1.4700    اما الحديث عن الشمعة الاسبوعية واغلاقها والله اعلم لاتمثل عائق بالصعود   لأن على الشارت الاسبوعي عامل دبل بوتوم هدف الدبل بوتوم احد القمتين   القمة الاولى 1.4720 والقمة الثانية 1.4866   والدبل بوتوم يؤيد الموجه الصاعده والله اعلم   اتقبل النقد البناء بصدر رحب   وبأمانه اؤيد الصعود على النزول وبنسبة كبيره والله اعلم   والله الموفق

----------


## abu-ali

حياك الله يابو مروان لك وحشة  :Asvc:  :Asvc:  :Asvc:   وش توقعاتك للمجنون يوم الاثنين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aBoRaMa

الإنسان لا يأخذ إلا ما كتب له،، والحمدله مرة ثانية على عودتك وعلى سلامة ابنك

----------


## aljameel

> حياك الله يابو مروان لك وحشة   وش توقعاتك للمجنون يوم الاثنين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 هلا اخي 
كتبت به توصيه وتحليل مفصل اما بالصفحه السابقة او التي قبلها

----------


## aljameel

> الإنسان لا يأخذ إلا ما كتب له،، والحمدله مرة ثانية على عودتك وعلى سلامة ابنك

 الله يسلمك والحمد لله على كل شي

----------


## still new

الحمدلله على السلامة

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  سأبدأ بالكيبل الباوند دولار   بإذن الله يكتب لي ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا يارب  سأضع للكيبل شرح مفصل كأجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى لانه هو تقريبا من يقود اغلب العملات بالغالب والله اعلم وانتم قيسو على ذلك وبالله التوفيق  انا من قبل شهر واكثر من شهر ذكرت واكثر من مره الاتجاه العام صاعد وهدف الاتجاه العام الرئيسي بإذن الله 1.7100 طبعا له اهداف اخرى قبل وبعد  متى الوصول له الله اعلم من الصعب او المستحيل تحديد الوقت   ودائما اركز على الاتجاه العام لاي عملة فأذا عرف الاتجاه يسهل التعامل مع اي عمله  والدخول مع الاتجاه وليس عكسه خوفا من التعليقه  والان الكيبل لايزال اتجاهه العام صاعد واي نزول اما لااخذ مراكز شراء او تصحيح لموجه صاعدة ومواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  يدعم الصعود امور كثيرة من ضمنها الذهب والبترول والدولار اندكس والله اعلم  سأضع استوب قريب لسعر اغلاق الجمعة وهو لا يلغي الاتجاه العام الصاعد انما للموجه المتوسطة الحاليه الصاعده في حال لاقدر الله انضرب الستوب ندخل بموجه متوسطة هابطة   والله اعلم الاتجاه العام الصاعد يلغى اما بكسر 1.5980 او الاغلاق اليومي تحت 1.6200  او اغلاق يوم تحت 1.6450 تقريبا وبصراحة لست متاكد انما ذكرته لوضعه بالحسبان   الان كموجه متوسطة والله اعلم صاعد  الستوب الذي اضعه هو الفيصل للموجه المتوسطة الصاعدة والهابطة والله اعلم  الان كفرصة امامي والله اعلم انها شراء متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة 1.6677  والله اعلم فرصة شراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل لل 1.6650 او اقل من ذلك   الدخول شراء يفضل من بعد مراقبة نراقب الافتتاح ونتوكل على الله  متوقع والله اعلم لو فتح على نزول أن ينزل لل 1.6630 + - تقريبا  الستوب 1.6537  او وضع الستوب المناسب لكم اما اللو الذي يعمله  ومن اراد وضع الستوب الذي وضعته 1.6537 مجرد يصعد يرفع الستوب للو  الاهداف الرئيسيه بإذن الله   1.7100  1.7150  1.7250  والله اعلم متوقع اكثر من ذلك  تاكيد الصعود والاهداف بأذن الله اختراق 1.6915 ولو بنقطة والله اعلم  ويعتبر اللو الذي عمله هو الستوب للاهداف التي ذكرتها طبعا شرط اختراق 1.6915  الان سنتكلم في حال النزول  ولو نزل وانضرب الستوب 1.6537 والله اعلم بندخل بموجه هابطة متوسطة هدفها بأذن الله  1.6230 تقريبا + 20 - 20 طبعا قبلها اهداف والله اعلم او خط الترند السفلي كما بالشارت المرفق  ومتوقع منها الارتداد والصعود والله اعلم  الدخول بيع اما بكسر الستوب او الانتظار في حال انضرب الستوب ثم صعد بعد كسر الستوب استغلال الصعود والدخول بيع والربح بالقناعة على الاقل 100 نقطة ومراقبته والستوب ضعو المناسب لكم او اختيار اقرب قمة ووضعها الستوب وتقديم الستوب مع كل نزول   من يجيد التعامل مع النقاط التي ذكرتها بإذن الله سيجني الكثير   لاتحتاج لخبير انما تحتاج للتركيز فقط اي مبتداء ممكن التعامل مع النقاط التي ذكرتها  ماذكرته مبني على تحليل موجي ومدعوم بتحليل كلاسيكي وغيره   يارب يكتب لي ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  وسأرفق شارت يساعد بعض الشي وممكن رسمه لديكم  وما انا الا مجتهد اصيب واخطى ومن لديه اي ملاحضه او وجهة نظر ارجو ذكرها لتعم الفائدة   ومن يرغب بسؤال او استفسار يسأل و سأرد عليه بقدر المستطاع متى ماسمحت لي الفرصة ومن لم ارد عليه ارجو معذرتي مقدما اما لضيق الوقت او لاسباب اخرى   لاتنسوني من دعواتكم جزاكم الله خير والله اني بأمس الحاجه لدعائكم بارك الله فيكم والله لايوريكم مكروه او كرب

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  الباوند ين  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة   162.68  سأجتهد والله يكتب لي ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  واجتهادي قابل للصواب والخطى انما نجتهد والتوفيق من الله  الموجه العامه صاعده والله اعلم  واهداف الموجه العامه الصاعده بإذن الله  164  166  167  170.50 \171  والله اعلم متوقع اكثر  متى الوصل للاهداف الله اعلم من الصعب تحديد الوقت   ولكن من يجيد التعامل مع الاتجاه العام بإذن الله سيجني الكثير  الان نتكلم على الوضع الحالي كموجه حاليه  متوقع والله اعلم صعود يدعم الصعود كذا مؤاشر والله اعلم  نراقب الافتتاح البقاء فوق 162.50 ندخل شراء من بعد مراقبه ووضع الستوب المناسب ومع الصعود تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  لو نزل تحتها نراقب النقاط التاليه او اقرب نقطة لهم  161.50 و 161 و 160 و 160.50 والله اعلم كلها مناطق شراء  هدفنا بإذن الله 164.20  واصل صعود بعد الهدف خير وبركة واحتمال يذهب للهدف الذي بعده 166\167  واحتمال من الهدف 164.20 تقريبا ينزل ويصحح الموجه او اخذ مراكز شراء والذهاب للهدف الثاني الرئيسي 166 او 167 وهكذا  فرضا نزل لا احد مناطق الشراء نتوكل على الله وندخل شراء من بعد مراقبه  الستوب   159  او وضع الستوب المناسب لكم   واذا تبو نصيحتي   كيف يتم الشراء طبعا من بعد مراقبه توزيع العقود عند الاحتيار هل بينزل اويصعد  المهم العقد لايكون مبالغ فيه فرضا بدخل بعقد قيمته 3 دولار بدل ذلك ادخل بثلاث عقود قيمة كل عقد دولار طبعا هذا كمثال   فرضا اخذت عقد فوق 162.50 لو واصل صعود للهدف الحمد لله خير وبركة  فرضا دخلت شراء وبعدها نزل ممكن ادخل بعقد اخر تعزيز من احد مناطق المتوقع منها الشراء  والستوب كما هو 159 ومع الصعود ارفع الستوب     الان سأتكلم عن المجنون كأتاخير للصعود للاهداف الرئيسيه او اي احتمال اخر  اي اغلاق يوم تحت 159.50 تقريبا وطبعا يوم عن يوم يفرق الرقم كل يوم نزيد فوق 159.50 من 10 لل 20 نقطة تقريبا  وسأرفق لكم الشارت وممكن عمله لديكم كااغلاق يومي وليس كسره انما في حال الكسر اخذ الحذر لاغير تحسبا لاي شي ممكن حدوثه ومالم يغلق تحت خط الترند توقع باي وقت الوصول للاهداف بأذن الله ويكون الوصول للاهداف اسرع والله اعلم  انما كموجه عامه صاعد والهدف الرئيسي للموجه العامه بإذن الله171 تقريبا والاهداف التي قبله التي ذكرتها  فتوقع شخصي هو الارتطام بالترند في حال النزول ثم يصعد حتى يصل اهدافه والله اعلم  المهم مراقبته لو اغلق يوم تحت الترند لا يلغي الاتجاه العام انما يأخره والله اعلم  لأن الغاء الاتجاه العام بكسر 152.30 ثم كسر 147 تقريبا والله اعلم  من يجيد التعامل معه بإذن الله سيجني الكثير لايحتاج خبير انما تركيز الاتجاه العام وعرف والاهداف بإذن الله وعرفت كيف الدخول لاتحتاج لخبرة كل ماشفته نزل متوقع ارتداد من الترند ادخل شراء ووضع استوب مناسب ومع الصعود تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول والاهداف واضحه او القناعه وهكذا والعكس لو اغلق يوم تحت الترند  وانا اذا سمحت لي الفرصة بالتواجد معكم لن ابخل عليكم بشي  المهم لاتنسونا من الدعاء جزاكم الله خير  والله عملت ما بوسعي ان كان بتوصية الكيبل او المجنون كتعويض عن الاسبوعين الفائتين بسبب الانقطاع الجبري والحمد لله والعوض من الله وحده واتمنى الاستفاده منهم   واي سؤال او استفسار انا حاظر بقدر المستطاع  وسأعمل جاهدا على الرد على أستفساراتكم  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  الموجه العامه والله اعلم صاعده وانا ذكرتها من قبل وهو كان بسعر 7800 تقريبا وذكرت هدف الموجه العامه 8600 لل 8800 بإذن الله اغلاق يوم تحت 8050 تقريبا يأخر الموجه العامه الصاعده وهي انذار ويلغي الموجه العامه الصاعده كسر 7700 مالم تكسر فنحن داخل الموجه والله اعلم    الان والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعه  8365  نراقب الافتتاح ونتوكل على الله لو فتح على صعود اوقريب من نقطة الاغلاق ندخل شراء من بعد مراقبه وعدم الاستعجال المهم لايكسر 8342 وهي الستوب  كسرها بنراقب النقاط التاليه   8300 تقريبا  8250 تقريبا  متوقع من احدهم الارتداد ولو اني ارجح 8300 تقريبا  الستوب  7217  فرضا ارتد من 8300 تقريبا اما وضع الستوب 7217 او نقطة الارتداد كستوب  والخيار لكم  الهدف بإذن الله  8500 \ 8550  ومتوقع اكثر والله اعلم  مالم يكسر8217 فنحن بإذن الله بموجه متوسطه صاعده كسرها ولو بنقطة بندخل بموجه هابطة متوسطة قصيرة وهي تصحيحيه لموجه صاعده والله اعلم واغلاق يوم تحت 8050 تقريبا يكون غير تصحيحي انما موجه هابطه والله اعلم  ولو اني ارجح الصعود عن النزول بنسبه كبيره والله اعلم ولاكن نضع احتمال الصعود والنزول  الان في حال النزول  كسر 7217 ممكن ندخل بيع اما مع الكسر او الانتظار بعد الكسر اذا صعد واستغلال الصعود ودخول بيع والستوب المناسب لكم او اقرب قمة للصعود والهدف القناعه او 8070 + - تقريبا  من 8050 تقريبا متوقع الارتداد وصعود وممكن منها تقريبا ندخل شراء من بعد تاكد بالارتداد والستوب نقطة الارتداد اغلاق يوم تحتها متوقع مزيد من النزول والله اعلم  وضعت الاحتمالين من يجيد التعامل معه بإذن الله يجني الكثير  والله يكتب لكم ولنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا  والله الموفق

   

> هذه شارتات لتوصية الكيبل وهي اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  دائما بعض الاخوان يطالبوني بشارت يوضح التوصية وبصدق معهم كل الحق  فهذه اموال فالدخول يكون بالقناعة وليس بالتوجيه فإنا بشر اخطى واصيب ولاكن التقصير مني لاسباب منها الكسل وغيره وبعض المرات الوقت لايسمح وغيره ولكن اعدكم متى ماتوفرت الفرصة ساضع شارت من وقت لاخر والهدف منه ابداء الرى والمناقشه فأنا بشر اخطي واصيب ومرات يتوه مني اموار ينبهني بها اخ  الهدف الاساسي منها التعلم والمناقشة لمن لديه ملاحظه او غيره  والهدف الاهم الدخول بالتوصية بقناعة وبالنهاية الكل مستفيد بما فيكم انا والفائدة تعم بإذن الله على الجميع  ارجو النقاش من الجميع وابداء الري ومن لديه شارت ارفاقه ومن لديه سؤال يسئل وسأجيب بما اعرف وبما يسمح به الوقت بقدر المستطاع  سأبداء بشرح التوصية بالشارت كموجات وترندات وغيره  الشارت مرقم كموجه اكبر فاصغر  الموجه الاكبر هي ذات الترقيم بالاون الاحمر الارقام التي بين القوسين  الشرح مختصر وببساطة وبدون تعقيد صعب الشرح المفصل يتوه به قليل الخبرة والمبتدائين  وساحاول الشرح ببساطة حتى يصل للكل فأن شفتم تقصير ارجو معذرتي الشرح كتابه فيه صعوبة غير النظري ولكن بقدر المستطاع توصيله ببساطة وبدون تعقيد  نبداء بالموجه الاكبر وساذكر النقاط   بداية الموجه 1.5800 وهي قاع لموجه اكبر من الي بتكلم عنها الموجه الي بتكلم عنها المرقمه بالشارت وهي تدعم الموجه التي قبلها كصعود وتاكيد الصعود والموجه حسب نوعها وقوتها تضع نسبة نجاحها طبعا بعد توفيق الله مافي شي 100% انما كتقدير مني نسبة النجاح 80 \ 90 % بإذن الله والله اعلم  الرقم (1) يمثل قمة الموجه الصاعده وكنقاط يمثل 1.6742  الرقم ( 2) يمثل قاع الموجه الصاعده وكنقاط يمثل 1.5982  الرقم ( 3 ) لم يتحدد بعد في حال انضرب الستوب 1.6537  فيعتبر (3) هو الهدف ل (1) و ( 2) وكنقاط يمثل 1.7041  فيبداء بالتصحيح لتكوين (4)  فأنا توقعت تكون (4) قاعها كفيبو اما 61% وهي تمثل تقريبا 1.6400 وتمثل بالشارت الاخر الموضح به الترندات الترند ذا الون الازرق الفاتح   او تكون ( 4) قاعها كفيبو او 76% وهي تمثل كنقاط تقريبا 1.6230 او اعلى او اقل النقاط تقريبيه لأن الوقت هو من يحدد النقطة وتمثل كترند الترند السفلي للقناه ذا الون الاحمر  انا في السابق وضحت في حال انضرب الستوب  الان نشرح الموجه الاصغر الصاعده المرقمه بالارقام ذات الون الاصفر في حال لم يضرب الستوب   وهي موجه صاعده داخل موجه صاعده اكبر التي تكلمت عنها بالسابق مالم يضرب الستوب فنحن بالموجه الصاعده الاصغر وهي تساعد الموجه الاكبر للوصول لاهدافها فهدف الموجه الاكبر الرئيسي بإذن الله 1.7100 وما بعده اهداف اكبر فالمجال للموجه الاكبر مفتوح حتى 1.7500 تقريبا  الموجه الاصغر ذات الترقيم بالون الاصفر اهدافها 1.7100 \ 1.7150 | 1.7250 وهو الهدف الرئيسي للموجه الاصغر بإذن الله  الموجه الاصغر كتصحيح ل 3 المفروض يكون 38% وهي تمثل 1.6650 تقريبا ومنها تتكون قاع الموجه ونرقمها 4 وكنقاط تمثل اما اللو 1.6649 او في حال نزل المهم مايضرب الستوب اللو الذي يعمله في حال نزل هو يمثل 4 و3 قمة الموجه الصاعده وكنقاط تمثل1.7041  الهدف بأذن الله هو من نرقمه 5  والهدف للموجه الاكبر ذات الترقيم بالون الاحمر الارقام التي بين القوسين هو (3) كترقيم للموجه  هذه شارت الموجه الاكبر والاصغر كترقيم يدوي فريم 4 ساعات       الشارت هو للترندات كقناه وكيف استخرجت الستوب والاهداف في حال انضرب الستوب كنزول   القناه هي الترندات ذات الون الاحمر والاغلاق اليومي تحت الترند السفلي ذا الون الاحمر كتاكيد متوقع للنزول فكتوقع والله اعلم اغلاق يوم تحت الترند السفلي ذا الون الاحمر الذي يمثل تقريبا 1.6200 فالمجال مفتوح له حتى 1.5300 تقريبا صحيح امامه معوقات كقاعين لموجه وهم 1.5980 و 1.5800 ولاكن اتوقع في حال اغلق يوم تحت 1.6200 تقريبا فمحتمل تتحول كدعوم وسهل كسرها ولاكن نضعها بالاعتبار اما كقاع لموجه صاعده او دعم  والترند ذا الون الازرق هو الذي ليس متاكد منه لبعد القاعين الاول والثاني عن القاع الثالث في حال تكون وارتد وبصراحه لست متاكد من صحته والسبب كما ذكرت البعد وهو يضعفه والله اعلم وبصراحه كترند لست متاكد منه فأنا رجحت النزول للترند السفلي ذا الون الاحمر في حال انضرب الستوب وهو اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى   الترند ذا الون الاصفر وهو يمثل الستوب للموجه الصاعده الاصغر ويمثل 1.6537     إن شاء الله اني وصلت الفكرة كشرح للتوصية ولو 50%  فيه امور صغيره لم اذكرها انما ركزت على المهم الباقي عليكم يمكن أستنتاجه من قبلكم  انا لم ارفق الا شارتان حتى لا تتوه فيبداء الشتات اكتفيت بذلك والا فيه شارتات لمؤاشرات اخرى كالكلاسيكيه تدعم التوصيه فلو وضعتها بصدق بتحصل لخبطه ولكن كل شخص يدعمها اما بشارت او استراتيجيه مقتنع بها وهكذا   والله الموفق  وهذه توصية الكيبل التي كتبتها   نسختها وارفقتها للموظوع   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   سأبدأ بالكيبل الباوند دولار    بإذن الله يكتب لي ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا يارب   سأضع للكيبل شرح مفصل كأجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى لانه هو تقريبا من يقود اغلب العملات بالغالب والله اعلم وانتم قيسو على ذلك وبالله التوفيق   انا من قبل شهر واكثر من شهر ذكرت واكثر من مره الاتجاه العام صاعد وهدف الاتجاه العام الرئيسي بإذن الله 1.7100 طبعا له اهداف اخرى قبل وبعد   متى الوصول له الله اعلم من الصعب او المستحيل تحديد الوقت    ودائما اركز على الاتجاه العام لاي عملة فأذا عرف الاتجاه يسهل التعامل مع اي عمله   والدخول مع الاتجاه وليس عكسه خوفا من التعليقه   والان الكيبل لايزال اتجاهه العام صاعد واي نزول اما لااخذ مراكز شراء او تصحيح لموجه صاعدة ومواصلة الصعود والله اعلم   يدعم الصعود امور كثيرة من ضمنها الذهب والبترول والدولار اندكس والله اعلم   سأضع استوب قريب لسعر اغلاق الجمعة وهو لا يلغي الاتجاه العام الصاعد انما للموجه المتوسطة الحاليه الصاعده في حال لاقدر الله انضرب الستوب ندخل بموجه متوسطة هابطة    والله اعلم الاتجاه العام الصاعد يلغى اما بكسر 1.5980 او الاغلاق اليومي تحت 1.6200   او اغلاق يوم تحت 1.6450 تقريبا وبصراحة لست متاكد انما ذكرته لوضعه بالحسبان    الان كموجه متوسطة والله اعلم صاعد   الستوب الذي اضعه هو الفيصل للموجه المتوسطة الصاعدة والهابطة والله اعلم   الان كفرصة امامي والله اعلم انها شراء متوقع صعود   السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعة 1.6677   والله اعلم فرصة شراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل لل 1.6650 او اقل من ذلك    الدخول شراء يفضل من بعد مراقبة نراقب الافتتاح ونتوكل على الله   متوقع والله اعلم لو فتح على نزول أن ينزل لل 1.6630 + - تقريبا   الستوب 1.6537   او وضع الستوب المناسب لكم اما اللو الذي يعمله  ومن اراد وضع الستوب الذي وضعته 1.6537 مجرد يصعد يرفع الستوب للو   الاهداف الرئيسيه بإذن الله    1.7100   1.7150   1.7250   والله اعلم متوقع اكثر من ذلك   تاكيد الصعود والاهداف بأذن الله اختراق 1.6915 ولو بنقطة والله اعلم   ويعتبر اللو الذي عمله هو الستوب للاهداف التي ذكرتها طبعا شرط اختراق 1.6915   الان سنتكلم في حال النزول   ولو نزل وانضرب الستوب 1.6537 والله اعلم بندخل بموجه هابطة متوسطة هدفها بأذن الله   1.6230 تقريبا + 20 - 20 طبعا قبلها اهداف والله اعلم او خط الترند السفلي كما بالشارت المرفق   ومتوقع منها الارتداد والصعود والله اعلم   الدخول بيع اما بكسر الستوب او الانتظار في حال انضرب الستوب ثم صعد بعد كسر الستوب استغلال الصعود والدخول بيع والربح بالقناعة على الاقل 100 نقطة ومراقبته والستوب ضعو المناسب لكم او اختيار اقرب قمة ووضعها الستوب وتقديم الستوب مع كل نزول    من يجيد التعامل مع النقاط التي ذكرتها بإذن الله سيجني الكثير    لاتحتاج لخبير انما تحتاج للتركيز فقط اي مبتداء ممكن التعامل مع النقاط التي ذكرتها   ماذكرته مبني على تحليل موجي ومدعوم بتحليل كلاسيكي وغيره    يارب يكتب لي ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   وسأرفق شارت يساعد بعض الشي وممكن رسمه لديكم   وما انا الا مجتهد اصيب واخطى ومن لديه اي ملاحضه او وجهة نظر ارجو ذكرها لتعم الفائدة    ومن يرغب بسؤال او استفسار يسأل و سأرد عليه بقدر المستطاع متى ماسمحت لي الفرصة ومن لم ارد عليه ارجو معذرتي مقدما اما لضيق الوقت او لاسباب اخرى   لاتنسوني من دعواتكم جزاكم الله خير والله اني بأمس الحاجه لدعائكم بارك الله فيكم والله لايوريكم مكروه او كرب

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعه  1.4175  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على صعود ممكن ندخل شراء   ونراقب النقطتين 1.4210 تقريبا و النقطة 1.4250 تقريبا  والستوب اللو 1.4153 وتقديم الستوب مع الصعود  اما يرتد من احدهم نزول او مواصلة الصعود  في حال ارتد من احد النقطتين فمتوقع النزول 1.4125 لل 1.4100 تقريبا  ومنها يتم الشراء والستوب بجميع الاحوال 1.4090  اهداف الصعود الرئيسيه بأذن الله 1.4650 \ 1.4700  طبعا قبلهم اهداف سأحددها بإذن الله لاحقا متى ماتاكدت من الارتداد   ومتوقع اكثر والله اعلم  كسر 1.4090 والله اعلم متوقع 1.3900 تقريبا   اغلاق يوم تحت 1.3900 او كسر 1.3747 يلغي الموجه الصاعده العامه وهذا مستبعد والله اعلم وانا ذكرته للاحتياط   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك  السعر الحالي اغلاق الجمعه  1.0813  والله اعلم النزول اقرب من الصعود  المهم مراقبة الافتتاح   لو صعد من اقرب نقطة لل 1.0875 بيع  والستوب 1.0875 اي اختراق له ولو بنقطه والله اعلم يلغي النزول مؤقت   او الستوب الهاي ليوم الجمعه 1.0843 في حال فتح على نزول وتاكد النزول  المهم تقديم الستوب مع النزول  اهداف النزول كبيره بإذن الله تحتاج صبر اوالربح بالقناعه  او الانتظار والصبر وإن شاء الله نتوفق فيه اذا تاكد النزول   تاكيد النزول كسر 1.0675 ولو بنقطه  هدف النزول بأذن الله  1.0420   والله الموفق

   

> للمشاهد والله الموفق   هذه مشاركة لي عن اليورو دولار بأحد مواضيعي الاخوة بالمنتدى العام   سأضيفها مع التوصية والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق   السلام عليكم   أستسمحكم عذرا بالمشاركة بالموظوع   اجتهاد قابل للصواب و الخطى   تقريبا شبه الكل متفقين على النزول   انا بخالفكم الري وبشارت ديلي موضح به خط ترند والموجه الدافعه مع شرح بسيط   وشارت على الاسبوعي لدبل بوتوم   وشارت ديلي موضح الار اس اي ( ارجو التصحيح اذا به اخطاء)   المتوقع والله اعلم الارتداد من خط الترند وهو يمثل تقريبا 1.4090 + 5 - 5   والنقطة 1.4090 تقريبا تمثل تصحيح لموجه اصغر صاعده عند 76% داخل الموجه الاكبر   حتى لو كسر خط الترند لايعتبر كسر الا اذا اغلق شمعة اليوم تحت خط الترند او كسر 1.4014 ولو بنقطة   مالم تتحقق شروط النزول فهوووووو صاعد بأذن الله للهدف 1.4600 \ 1.4700   وللامانه شايف هدف اخر بأذن الله 1.4860    فأنصح بالشراء اما من خط الترند لو نزل والستوب خط الترند او اقرب نقطة لو كسر الترند من الستوب 1.4014 والله اعلم   كسر 1.4014 لكل حادث حديث امامه معوقات منها قاع الموجه العامه الصاعده وهو 1.3748   موجيا صاعد وهدف الموجه العامه الصاعده 1.4600 لل 1.4700    اما الحديث عن الشمعة الاسبوعية واغلاقها والله اعلم لاتمثل عائق بالصعود   لأن على الشارت الاسبوعي عامل دبل بوتوم هدف الدبل بوتوم احد القمتين   القمة الاولى 1.4720 والقمة الثانية 1.4866   والدبل بوتوم يؤيد الموجه الصاعده والله اعلم   اتقبل النقد البناء بصدر رحب   وبأمانه اؤيد الصعود على النزول وبنسبة كبيره والله اعلم   والله الموفق

     للمشاهدة والله الموفق  اذا لم تظهر الشارتات ممكن الرجوع لها بالصفحات الخلفيه  نصيحة الاستفادة منها بقدر المستطاع التوصيات متعوب عليها  تمنياتي لكم بالربح الوفير

----------


## aljameel

> الحمدلله على السلامة

 الله يسلمك اخي

----------


## abo saqer

جزاك الله خير وفك كربكم والله ماقصرت

----------


## Scarface

أخي الجميل سؤال عن هذا الزوجUSD/JPY. 
هذا تحليلي لهذا الزوج وأريد أعرف رايك أخي.  http://www.4shared.com/file/12392116...e3/USDJPY.html   
وبالتوفيق

----------


## hind86

اخواني هل الكوارث الطبيعيه لها تاثير قوي على العملات 
يعني مثال الان ضرب هزه ارضيه قويه اليابان هل يدل هذا على هبوط سعر الين مقابل باقي العملات

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل سؤال عن هذا الزوجUSD/JPY. 
> هذا تحليلي لهذا الزوج وأريد أعرف رايك أخي.  http://www.4shared.com/file/12392116...e3/USDJPY.html   
> وبالتوفيق

 هلا اخي  شارت جميل  صحيح له هدف تحت كما بالشارت 89 \ 88  ولكن مشروط باغلاق يوم تحت 96 تقريبا  اتوقع النزول لل 96 تقريبا والارتداد منها صعود   اهداف الصعود فوق 100 و 105  اغلاق يوم تحت 96 توقع الهدف 89  والله اعلم  فرصة الشراء من 96 بشرط الارتداد والستوب 96  فرصة البيع من 96 بشرط كسرها واغلاق يوم تحتها والستوب 96  والله الموفق

----------


## Scarface

> اخواني هل الكوارث الطبيعيه لها تاثير قوي على العملات 
> يعني مثال الان ضرب هزه ارضيه قويه اليابان هل يدل هذا على هبوط سعر الين مقابل باقي العملات

 حسب معلوماتي وخبرتي المتواضعة الأجابة هي (لا). والتعليل لأن اليابان مهما تضررت من الكوارث الطبيعية راح تعوض الخسائر ولو كانت كبيرة لأن جميع الأشياء في اليابان وخصوصا في المناطق الشديدة أو الكثيرة الزلازل خاضعة لضوابط التأمين الأجباري. 
التأثير الحقيقي هو الإحصائيات في بيع اليابان أكبر عدد من السيارات والآلات والإكترونيات ومدى معدل الأرتفاع أو الأنخفاض في الفوائد.  
أرجو أن أفدتك بهذه المعلومة الصغيرة. 
وبالتوفيق

----------


## aljameel

> اخواني هل الكوارث الطبيعيه لها تاثير قوي على العملات 
> يعني مثال الان ضرب هزه ارضيه قويه اليابان هل يدل هذا على هبوط سعر الين مقابل باقي العملات

 اتمنى احد الاخوة يجيب على سؤالك 
للاسف خبرتي لاتسعفني بالاجابة

----------


## Scarface

> هلا اخي  شارت جميل  صحيح له هدف تحت كما بالشارت 89 \ 88  ولكن مشروط باغلاق يوم تحت 96 تقريبا  اتوقع النزول لل 96 تقريبا والارتداد منها صعود   اهداف الصعود فوق 100 و 105  اغلاق يوم تحت 96 توقع الهدف 89  والله اعلم  فرصة الشراء من 96 بشرط الارتداد والستوب 96  فرصة البيع من 96 بشرط كسرها واغلاق يوم تحتها والستوب 96  والله الموفق

 تسلم أخي وبارك الله فيك.
راح أقول لك ليش عندي أحتمالية النزول أكثر من الصعود في المشاركة الجاية لأني أحتاج أوريك الشارت. 
وبالتوفيق.

----------


## aljameel

> تسلم أخي وبارك الله فيك.
> راح أقول لك ليش عندي أحتمالية النزول أكثر من الصعود في المشاركة الجاية لأني أحتاج أوريك الشارت. 
> وبالتوفيق.

 بما انك مقتنع بالبيع   أنت حرقة توصيتي عليه كنت بكتب توصية بنفس البيانات  راقبه اليوم متوقع صعود لل 98 تقريبا بشرط مايكسر 97.40  بيع من السعر 98 والستوب 98.20 \98.30  الهدف بأذن الله 96  منها راقبه كما ذكرت لك بالسابق  والله الموفق

----------


## hind86

> حسب معلوماتي وخبرتي المتواضعة الأجابة هي (لا). والتعليل لأن اليابان مهما تضررت من الكوارث الطبيعية راح تعوض الخسائر ولو كانت كبيرة لأن جميع الأشياء في اليابان وخصوصا في المناطق الشديدة أو الكثيرة الزلازل خاضعة لضوابط التأمين الأجباري. 
> التأثير الحقيقي هو الإحصائيات في بيع اليابان أكبر عدد من السيارات والآلات والإكترونيات ومدى معدل الأرتفاع أو الأنخفاض في الفوائد.  
> أرجو أن أفدتك بهذه المعلومة الصغيرة. 
> وبالتوفيق

  
مشكور يالغالي ماقصرت

----------


## Scarface

> بما انك مقتنع بالبيع   أنت حرقة توصيتي عليه كنت بكتب توصية بنفس البيانات  راقبه اليوم متوقع صعود لل 98 تقريبا بشرط مايكسر 97.40  بيع من السعر 98 والستوب 98.20 \98.30  الهدف بأذن الله 96  منها راقبه كما ذكرت لك بالسابق  والله الموفق

 ما شاء الله عليك. إستاذ وراح تظل دائما إستاذ. الله يزيدك من خيره وعلمه. 
أنا شوي متحير لكن الشارت يوضح. 
http://www.4shared.com/file/123930135/8a794fd0/USDJPY_2.html 
هذا الشارت الأول عبارة عن هستوري يعني شي حصل ومن المعروف أن المستقبل متعلق بالماضي. 
على هذا الأساس حبيت أطبق نفس النظرية.  http://www.4shared.com/file/12393522.../USDJPY_4.html 
هذا الشارت الثاني هو على الديلي وبسببه أنا متحير. والسبب هو مراقبة الوضع الثلاثي وهو عبارة عن الأزواج الثلاثة: CAD/JPY, USD/CAD, USD/JPY
كما أظن أن الكندي والين لازم يوصل حدود 93 إلى 98. والأمريكي والين لربما إلى 98. والأمريكي والكندي 1.0550 والله أعلم. 
بالمناسبة أنا حبيت أسأل عن "راقبه اليوم متوقع صعود لل 98 تقريبا بشرط مايكسر 97.40" على فريم أربع ساعات؟؟؟  وبالتوفيق

----------


## diefallh

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  الحمد لله الذي لايحمد على مكروه سواه  اخواني الافاضل اتوجه اليكم بجزيل الشكر على سؤالكم عني وتكرمكم بالدعاء الصادق لي ولولدي  جزاكم الله عني خير الجزاء وجعله بميزان حسناتكم وادعو ربي العلي القدير أن لا يوريكم مكروه  والحمد لله على كل حال  الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله  اخوكم ابو مروان  والله يعجز اللسان عن الشكر

 عودة محمودة حمد  لله على سلامتك وسلامة ولدك

----------


## علي احمد

الحمد لله على سلامتك اخي الجميل 
الاسبوع اللي فات ما كانش ليه طعم 
وعودا حميدا والف سلامة على ابنك

----------


## 2e2y2e2

الحمدلله على السلامة اخ جميل

----------


## aljameel

> عودة محمودة حمد لله على سلامتك وسلامة ولدك

  

> الحمد لله على سلامتك اخي الجميل 
> الاسبوع اللي فات ما كانش ليه طعم 
> وعودا حميدا والف سلامة على ابنك

  

> الحمدلله على السلامة اخ جميل

 الله يسلمكم ويبارك فيكم

----------


## أبو محمد.

الحمد لله على السلامة وبارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله على السلامة وبارك الله فيك

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك

----------


## MBR

ابو مروان عودة محمودة حمد  لله على سلامتك وسلامة ولدك

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان عودة محمودة حمد لله على سلامتك وسلامة ولدك

  
الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك

----------


## silverhawk145

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :AA:  :AA: حمد الله على السلامة اخى الجمييييييييييييييييييييييييييل:
والله وحشتنا كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير  
يارب :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands: تكون اخر الاحزان ومتبعدش عننا تانى
بجد والله كنت بدعى لك ولولدك والحمد لله على كل حال :AA:  :AA:   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> حمد الله على السلامة اخى الجمييييييييييييييييييييييييييل: والله وحشتنا كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير  ياربتكون اخر الاحزان ومتبعدش عننا تانى بجد والله كنت بدعى لك ولولدك والحمد لله على كل حال

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك 
وجزاك الله خير 
جعل دعائك بميزان حسناتك يارب

----------


## diefallh

شرح  رائع  وبسيط  كفيت و وفيت جزاك الله كل  الخيرات

----------


## diefallh

استفسار استاذنا
مش غريبة المجنون  واليورو ين ارتفعا وتركا الكيبل بدون ارتفاع يذكر مع انهم مرتبطون مع بعض 
والكيبل مدى اشارة ارتفاع من  فترة

----------


## saud33

اخوي ابو مروان الحمد لله على سلامة ابنك وطهور ان شاء الله
وادعو الله ان يفرج كربتك  وان يشافي ابنك

----------


## mmhosny

حمدا لله على السلامه اخونا الجميل...ان شاء الله يكون كل الأهل بخير يا رب

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي ابو مروان الحمد لله على سلامة ابنك وطهور ان شاء الله
> وادعو الله ان يفرج كربتك وان يشافي ابنك

  

> حمدا لله على السلامه اخونا الجميل...ان شاء الله يكون كل الأهل بخير يا رب

  
الله يسلمكم ويبارك فيكم 
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## abu-ali

حياك الله  يابو مروان    وش نظرتك للسوق ؟؟؟؟؟ وخصوصا المجنون والكيبل؟؟؟؟

----------


## adel90

الحمد لله على السلامة   اخي الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله على السلامة اخي الجميل

  
 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك

----------


## aljameel

> حياك الله يابو مروان   وش نظرتك للسوق ؟؟؟؟؟ وخصوصا المجنون والكيبل؟؟؟؟

   شراءءءءءء والله اعلم  لاتفكر الا بالشراء بالوقت الحالي  ارجع بالخلف انا كتبت بهم توصيات وتحليل مفصل  والله الموفق

----------


## 1عبدالله

طهور ان شاء الله ابو مروان حمدا لله على سلامة ابنك ياأخى

----------


## الصادق

الحمدلله على سلامتك وسلامة ابنك اخي

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للكيبل والله اعلم  توكلو على الله وادخلو شراءءءءءءء  من السعر الحالي او لو نزل من اقرب نقطة للستوب  انا ذكرت الستوب 1.6537 بالتوصية  وهو الفيصل بين النزول والصعود  الهدف بأذن الله 1.7250  واتوقع والله اعلم خلال الاسبوع  ليس منه خوف لو قدر الله وانضرب الستوب كلها 100 نقطة   بتتعوض بأذن الله بالبيع بعد ضرب الستوب بيعو وخذوها مني 100 نقطة  بالنهاية بإذن الله ربحانين  انا اليوم مسافر أستاذنكم وسأحاول بقدر المستطاع اتابع معكم   متى ماتوفرت فرصة  والرجاء الرجوع للتوصية مفصل بها كل النقاط مع الشرح  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> طهور ان شاء الله ابو مروان حمدا لله على سلامة ابنك ياأخى

  

> الحمدلله على سلامتك وسلامة ابنك اخي

 الله يسلمكم ويبارك فيكم  وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## silverhawk145

بجد تحليل وشرح ولا اروع
جزاك اللله خيرااااااا ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم الان امامه نقطتان مهمتان  متوقع الارتداد من احدهم   161.60 \ 161.10  الارتداد من احدهم بإذن الله يذهب به 164  وممكن وضع الستوب نقطة الارتداد  والرجوع للتوصية موضح بالتفصيل  والله الموفق

----------


## abukhaled

> المجنون والله اعلم الان امامه نقطتان مهمتان    متوقع الارتداد من احدهم   161.60 \ 161.10  الارتداد من احدهم بإذن الله يذهب به 164  وممكن وضع الستوب نقطة الارتداد  والرجوع للتوصية موضح بالتفصيل   والله الموفق

    يا اخوان اين التوصية اللي يقول الاخ الجميل للرجوع لها

----------


## 2e2y2e2

> يا اخوان اين التوصية اللي يقول الاخ الجميل للرجوع لها

 منتديات المتداول العربي - عرض مشاركة واحدة - توصيات متجددة لجميع العملات

----------


## lord eva

الحمدلله على سلامتك وسلامة ابنك اخي الجميل

----------


## yasser35

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  الف الف الحمد على سلامة ابنك يا ابو مروان ان شاء الله طهور - اجر وعافية الله يفرج كربتك وكرب جميع المسلمين انا اسف جدا جدا للتأخير والله كنت مشغول بالولد اعملتله عملية والحمد الله الشافي المعافي الحمد الله على سلامتك وسلامة الولد ومشكور جدا على هذا الشرح الوافي - الذي لم تبخل بتعبك من اجل اخوانك جزاك الله كل خير بكل حرف كتبته او راح تكبته - امين يا رب العالمين تقبل مروري وتحياتي اخي العزيز ابو مروان  :Icon26:   :Icon26:

----------


## منكم نستفيد

أسأل الله ان يفرج كربته ويؤجركم عليها ويعوضكم خيرا
المؤمن مبتلى فلاتنسى الدعاء  ان يفرجها عنكم
وانت تستحق منا الدعاء بان يفرج الله مصيبتكم

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
أسف على التقصير لاسباب خارج عن الارادة 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم هدفه الحالي بإذن الله 160.60  مجرد يصل لهدف  160.60 هدفه القادم بإذن الله 167  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الحمدلله على سلامتك وسلامة ابنك اخي الجميل

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك    

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   الف الف الحمد على سلامة ابنك يا ابو مروان ان شاء الله طهور - اجر وعافية الله يفرج كربتك وكرب جميع المسلمين انا اسف جدا جدا للتأخير والله كنت مشغول بالولد اعملتله عملية والحمد الله الشافي المعافي الحمد الله على سلامتك وسلامة الولد ومشكور جدا على هذا الشرح الوافي - الذي لم تبخل بتعبك من اجل اخوانك جزاك الله كل خير بكل حرف كتبته او راح تكبته - امين يا رب العالمين تقبل مروري وتحياتي اخي العزيز ابو مروان

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك 
والحمد لله على سلامة الولد  إن شاء يقوم بالسلامه   

> أسأل الله ان يفرج كربته ويؤجركم عليها ويعوضكم خيرا
> المؤمن مبتلى فلاتنسى الدعاء ان يفرجها عنكم
> وانت تستحق منا الدعاء بان يفرج الله مصيبتكم

 جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك

----------


## khaledellord

> السلام عليكم 
> أسف على التقصير لاسباب خارج عن الارادة 
> موفقين بإذن الله

 وعليكم السلام نحمد لله علي سلامتك اخي ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  والله اعلم هدفه الان بإذن الله 1.4310  مجرد وصوله للهدف 1.4310 الهدف القادم بإذن الله 1.4600  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> وعليكم السلام نحمد لله علي سلامتك اخي ابو مروان

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   المجنون والله اعلم هدفه الحالي بإذن الله 160.60  مجرد يصل لهدف 160.60 هدفه القادم بإذن الله 167  والله الموفق

   المهم ركزو على نقطة 160.60 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول  فوقها ولو بنقطة هدفه 167 و 171 بإذن الله  تحتها هدفه بإذن الله 154.50 ومنها يتم الشراء  ولاكن والله اعلم امامي هدف الان بإذن الله 160.60  مجرد الوصول للهدف فنحن بموجه صاعده  ومن يرغب شراء من السعر الحالي يضع ستوب صغير مناسب  لانه اقرب للصعود من النزول  والله الموفق

----------


## توفيق12

الحمد لله على عودتك اخي ابو مروان
والف سلامة لابنك

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله على عودتك اخي ابو مروان
> والف سلامة لابنك

 الله يسلمك اخي

----------


## mrmzizo

ابو مروان انا بايع  المجنون من 159.80
فما رايك في الاتجاه صعود والى نزول

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان انا بايع المجنون من 159.80
> فما رايك في الاتجاه صعود والى نزول

 بصراحه امامي هدف الان والله اعلم 160.60 
ومجرد يصل للهدف انسى النزول واي نزول فهو لاخذ مراكز شراء  
فأنت ضع الستوب اذا ترغب بالبقاء بالصفقة 160.60 
لانها هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## mrmzizo

مشكووور ... وراح اضع استوب عند النقطه 160.6
جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي  1.6937  متوقع والله اعلم نزول  البيع من السعر الحالي او اذا صعد والافضل استغلال الصعود  والستوب ضعو مايناسبكم  الهدف بإذن الله  1.6650  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الدولار ين السعر الحالي 96.25 متوقع والله اعلم صعود الاهداف بإذن الله 97.80 99 وله اهداف فوق 100 والله اعلم الستوب 95.10 والله الموفق

----------


## abo saqer

> السلام عليكم 
> أسف على التقصير لاسباب خارج عن الارادة 
> موفقين بإذن الله

  وعليكم السلام 
وياهلا بك اخونا ابو مروان 
طمنى عنكم ان شاء الله الامور تسيسرت بالاردن 
ندعو الله ان يشفي المصابين ويفك كربكم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو كندي  السعر الحالي  1.5438  التوصية والله اعلم فيها خير لمن يجيد التعامل معها  سأرسم السناريو والله يكتب له التوفيق إن شاء الله  متوقع نزول لل 1.5380 تقريبا ويرتد منها والله اعلم  منها يتم الشراء   والستوب نقطة الارتداد  الهدف بإذن الله  1.5730   من 1.5730 لل 1.5750 يتم البيع  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بإذن الله  1.4900  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> وعليكم السلام 
> وياهلا بك اخونا ابو مروان 
> طمنى عنكم ان شاء الله الامور تسيسرت بالاردن 
> ندعو الله ان يشفي المصابين ويفك كربكم

 الله يسلمك 
الحمد لله الامور مطمئنه بإذن الله 
والف شكر على السؤال والزيارة  
جزاك الله خير وجعله الله  بميزان حسناتك 
تحياتي لك بلا حدود ايها الرجل الطيب

----------


## mtaham

كم انا سعيد بعودتك وبسلامة ولدك يا أبو مروان 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير وفرج الله عنك الهم والكرب

----------


## aljameel

> كم انا سعيد بعودتك وبسلامة ولدك يا أبو مروان  بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير وفرج الله عنك الهم والكرب

 الله يبارك فيك ويسلمك ويسعدك دوم 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## SEAPILOT

الجميل مساك الله بالخير 
تعتقد الباوند دولار يكسر ال 6585

----------


## aljameel

> الجميل مساك الله بالخير 
> تعتقد الباوند دولار يكسر ال 6585

   
هو له هدف 1.6610 وصل له واتوقع مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم

----------


## mtaham

ممكن تحليل اليورو ين يا أبو مروان

----------


## suleiman45

مساء الخير يا شباب ايش رايكم في الفرنك دولار الى الهبوط ام الى الصعود.........
افيدوني افادكم الله....

----------


## ماف

الحمدلله على السلامة المنتدى بحاجه لك ولمن هو مثلك  عوداً حميداً

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن تحليل اليورو ين يا أبو مروان

 اليورو ين والله اعلم  نقطة 138.05  هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول  والله اعلم بأنه صاعد  اختراق 138.05 ولو بنقطة  اهدافه بإذن الله 141  144  مالم يخترق 138 فهو نازل لل 132.50 بإذن الله   اقرب للصعود من النزول والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الحمدلله على السلامة المنتدى بحاجه لك ولمن هو مثلك  عوداً حميداً

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك

----------


## riyadh1982

اخوي الجميل بس فيه اخبار قوويه بعد شوي اتوقع انها تاثر على الباوند واليور 
صح

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الخير يا شباب ايش رايكم في الفرنك دولار الى الهبوط ام الى الصعود.........
> افيدوني افادكم الله....

 والله اعلم هدفه القادم بإذن الله 1.0680 
واتوقع مواصلة النزول

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  والله اعلم هدفه الان بإذن الله 1.4310  مجرد وصوله للهدف 1.4310 الهدف القادم بإذن الله 1.4600  والله الموفق

 الان اليورو دولار هدفه القادم بإذن الله  1.4650 \1.4700  مبرووووووك لمن دخل به من البداية  لاني بالتوصية  عليه يوم الاثنين حددت نقطة الشراء 1.4090 + 5 - 5  والحمد لله وصل 1.4085 بالتمام وارتد منها  من معه نصيحة لايجني الا عند 1.4600 لل 1.4700  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الجميل بس فيه اخبار قوويه بعد شوي اتوقع انها تاثر على الباوند واليور 
> صح

 استغلها للشراءءءءءء لو اثرت بهما نزول   
والله الموفق

----------


## riyadh1982

توقعاتك نزول الان على البااوند واليورو

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين مراقبته السعر الحالي 136.61  من اقرب نقطة لل 136.15  شراء   وهي الستوب 136.15  والهدف بإذن الله 138  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> توقعاتك نزول الان على البااوند واليورو

 اي نزول والله اعلم للشراء

----------


## riyadh1982

ممكن تحط لنا نقاط شراء للعملتين لوسمحت

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن تحط لنا نقاط شراء للعملتين لوسمحت

 اخاف اضع نقاط لا يصل لها 
انتظر بعض الوقت احتمال نلاقي فرصة دخول ممتازه

----------


## riyadh1982

ابشر يامعلم

----------


## abo saqer

> الان اليورو دولار هدفه القادم بإذن الله  1.4650 \1.4700  مبرووووووك لمن دخل به من البداية  لاني بالتوصية عليه يوم الاثنين حددت نقطة الشراء 1.4090 + 5 - 5  والحمد لله وصل 1.4085 بالتمام وارتد منها  من معه نصيحة لايجني الا عند 1.4600 لل 1.4700  والله الموفق

  الحمد لله معاك من4203
الله يجزيك الخير

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم  انا ذكرت 160.60 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول وحددت اهداف النزول والصعود  الان اتضحت الصورة والله اعلم نازل   هدف النزول بإذن الله بكسر اللو 156  154.50  ومنها يتم الشراء  الشراء من 154.50 تمسكو به   الستوب للبيع الهاي اليوم 160.35  او الستوب المانسب لكم  استغلال الصعود وبيع   نفس الشي لليورو ين  الهاي اليوم الستوب او مايناسبكم  وبكسر اللو 134  الهدف بإذن الله 132.50  والله الموفق  انا أستاذنكم اليوم ولنا لقاء بأذن الله لاحقا غدا  ركزو على المجنون فيه خير إن شاء الله نزول وصعود

----------


## CheFX

جمعة مباركة على الجميع

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون والله اعلم  انا ذكرت 160.60 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول وحددت اهداف النزول والصعود  الان اتضحت الصورة والله اعلم نازل   هدف النزول بإذن الله بكسر اللو 156  154.50  ومنها يتم الشراء  الشراء من 154.50 تمسكو به   الستوب للبيع الهاي اليوم 160.35  او الستوب المانسب لكم  استغلال الصعود وبيع   نفس الشي لليورو ين  الهاي اليوم الستوب او مايناسبكم  وبكسر اللو 134  الهدف بإذن الله 132.50  والله الموفق  انا أستاذنكم اليوم ولنا لقاء بأذن الله لاحقا غدا   ركزو على المجنون فيه خير إن شاء الله نزول وصعود

   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر نزل لل 156 وارتد منها  مبروووك لمن دخل فيه  الان المتوقع والله اعلم   نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على صعود نراقب النقطة 157.33  تقريبا  متوقع منها ارتداد ونزول  ممكن ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 157.50  والهدف بإذن الله 154.50  من الهدف ندخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 154  لو فتح على نزول ندخل بيع والستوب نفسه 157.50 او مايناسبكم والهدف نفسه  ولكن اتوقع يفتح على صعود والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي  8315  متوقع والله اعلم الصعود لل 8335 تقريبا ومنها نزول  المهم نراقب الافتتاح من النقطة 8335 تقريبا ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 8350  الهدف بإذن الله 8240  من الهدف نراقب وندخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 8220 اختارو مايناسبكم  بمجرد يتاكد الارتداد الهدف الرئيسي بإذن الله 8600   حتى لو كسر 8220 اقصى حد له والله اعلم نزول لل 8110 تقريبا ومنها الارتداد  وسأتابع معكم اليوم وغدا بإذن الله  لو واصل صعود فوق 8350 يفضل الانتظار  والله الموفق

----------


## MR_ADEL

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر نزل لل 156 وارتد منها  مبروووك لمن دخل فيه  الان المتوقع والله اعلم   نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على صعود نراقب النقطة 157.33 تقريبا  متوقع منها ارتداد ونزول ممكن ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 157.50  والهدف بإذن الله 154.50  من الهدف ندخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 154  لو فتح على نزول ندخل بيع والستوب نفسه 157.50 او مايناسبكم والهدف نفسه  ولكن اتوقع يفتح على صعود والله اعلم  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي  8315  متوقع والله اعلم الصعود لل 8335 تقريبا ومنها نزول  المهم نراقب الافتتاح من النقطة 8335 تقريبا ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 8350  الهدف بإذن الله 8240  من الهدف نراقب وندخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 8220 اختارو مايناسبكم  بمجرد يتاكد الارتداد الهدف الرئيسي بإذن الله 8600   حتى لو كسر 8220 اقصى حد له والله اعلم نزول لل 8110 تقريبا ومنها الارتداد  وسأتابع معكم اليوم وغدا بإذن الله  لو واصل صعود فوق 8350 يفضل الانتظار   والله الموفق

 الف شكر وجازاك الله كل خير

----------


## diefallh

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر نزل لل 156 وارتد منها  مبروووك لمن دخل فيه  الان المتوقع والله اعلم   نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على صعود نراقب النقطة 157.33  تقريبا  متوقع منها ارتداد ونزول  ممكن ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 157.50  والهدف بإذن الله 154.50  من الهدف ندخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 154  لو فتح على نزول ندخل بيع والستوب نفسه 157.50 او مايناسبكم والهدف نفسه  ولكن اتوقع يفتح على صعود والله اعلم  والله الموفق

 جزاك الله كل الخيرات  والباوند على توصيتة  القديمة  صعود6600

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله كل الخيرات والباوند على توصيتة القديمة صعود6600

 هلا اخي مافهمت عليك

----------


## abo saqer

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اهلا اخي ابو مروان    نور المنتدى 
اولا طمنى عنك وعن ابنك والمصابين 
وثانيا اذا تكرمت علينا بتصورك لليورو والباوند 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## عواد الراجح

الف شكر وجازاك الله كل خير

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
> اهلا اخي ابو مروان نور المنتدى 
> اولا طمنى عنك وعن ابنك والمصابين 
> وثانيا اذا تكرمت علينا بتصورك لليورو والباوند 
> وجزاك الله خير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمد لله والمصابين خرجو من المستشفى 
بالنسبة لليورو والباوند انتظر دقائق او ساعة حتى تتضح الامور افضل

----------


## assi2

اذا ممكن وضع الكندي نزول ام طلوع 
شكرا

----------


## bilalo25

*الحمد لله على سلامتكم , اخ جميل aljameel  
ونسال الله ان يرد عنكم كل سوء ويرزقكم خير الدنيا والآخرة كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة قرب حلول شهر الخير شهر رمضان*

----------


## abukhaled

نريد20 نقطه الان على الطائر

----------


## diefallh

[QUOTE=aljameel;1310193]هلا اخي مافهمت عليك[/Qقصدى   جنية دولار1.6600

----------


## solo90515

نورت يا بو مروان الحمد لله على السلامة 
ممكن سؤال عن الاسترال دولار

----------


## aljameel

> اذا ممكن وضع الكندي نزول ام طلوع 
> شكرا

 هلا اخي الكندي مع اي عمله

----------


## aljameel

> *الحمد لله على سلامتكم , اخ جميل aljameel*  ** *ونسال الله ان يرد عنكم كل سوء ويرزقكم خير الدنيا والآخرة* *كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة قرب حلول شهر الخير شهر رمضان*  **

  
الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك 
وجزاك الله خير 
وكل عام وأنت بالف خير

----------


## aljameel

> نريد20 نقطه الان على الطائر

 الصبر جميل

----------


## aljameel

[quote=diefallh;1310289] 

> هلا اخي مافهمت عليك[/Qقصدى جنية دولار1.6600

 فاهم عليك انك تقصد الكيبل اقصد النقطة 1.6600

----------


## aljameel

> نورت يا بو مروان الحمد لله على السلامة 
> ممكن سؤال عن الاسترال دولار

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك 
الاسترالي دولار انا كتبت فيه توصية ننتظر يصعد شوي

----------


## assi2

usdcad
طلوع ام نزول شكرا

----------


## aljameel

المهم بالنسبة لليسألو عن الكيبل  هو المفروض بينزل لل 1.6450\1.6440 المهم يكون تحت 1.6610 وهي الستوب  منها اما يرتد صعود او يواصل نزول  لو ارتد منها ممكن استغلال الارتداد والدخول شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد وتقديم الستوب مع الصعود حتى يتاكد الارتداد وسأنوه عنه بإذن الله  كسر 1.6400 او الاغلاق اليوم تحت 1.6440  والله اعلم سيذهب به لل 1.6230 تقريبا كما ذكرت بالتوصية الاساسيه عليه  والله الموفق

----------


## saud33

الحمد لله على السلامه اخوي ابو مروان ونورت المنتدى

----------


## aljameel

> usdcad
> طلوع ام نزول شكرا

 المتوقع والله اعلم صعود 
واختراق 1.1080 متوقع والله اعلم 1.1220

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله على السلامه اخوي ابو مروان ونورت المنتدى

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك 
منور بوجودكم

----------


## 2e2y2e2

الحمد لله على السلامه اخوي ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله على السلامه اخوي ابو مروان

  الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك

----------


## جون ميرفى

حمدلله على السلاامه ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> حمدلله على السلاامه ابو مروان

  الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك

----------


## saadkanzallah

على السلاامه ابو مروان

----------


## forex rising

حمد لله على السلامه اخي العزيز

----------


## saud33

ماشاء الله  
مبرووك هدف الاسترالي  دولار  ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> على السلاامه ابو مروان

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك    

> حمد لله على السلامه اخي العزيز

  
 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك

----------


## aljameel

> ماشاء الله 
> مبرووك هدف الاسترالي دولار ابو مروان

 الله يبارك فيك

----------


## aljameel

> المهم بالنسبة لليسألو عن الكيبل    هو المفروض بينزل لل 1.6450\1.6440 المهم يكون تحت 1.6610 وهي الستوب  منها اما يرتد صعود او يواصل نزول  لو ارتد منها ممكن استغلال الارتداد والدخول شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد وتقديم الستوب مع الصعود حتى يتاكد الارتداد وسأنوه عنه بإذن الله  كسر 1.6400 او الاغلاق اليوم تحت 1.6440  والله اعلم سيذهب به لل 1.6230 تقريبا كما ذكرت بالتوصية الاساسيه عليه   والله الموفق

   المؤاشرات بتاكد نزوله خاصة بكسر 1.6400 لل 1.6230 والله اعلم  المهم نريد نستفيد منه صعود ونزول  ممكن شراءه من السعر الحالي 1.6451 والستوب اللو اليوم 1.6434 او 1.6400  المهم تقديم الستوب مع الصعود  والربح بالقناعه لو واصل صعود فنحن معه   واذا رأيت فرصة بيع واضحه سأنوه عنها بإذن الله  كسر 1.6400 بيع  والله الموفق

----------


## MR_ADEL

هل يمكن شراء الاسترالي / دولار الان وكم يكون الهدف والاستوب؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون والله اعلم  انا ذكرت 160.60 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول وحددت اهداف النزول والصعود  الان اتضحت الصورة والله اعلم نازل   هدف النزول بإذن الله بكسر اللو 156  154.50  ومنها يتم الشراء  الشراء من 154.50 تمسكو به   الستوب للبيع الهاي اليوم 160.35  او الستوب المانسب لكم  استغلال الصعود وبيع   نفس الشي لليورو ين  الهاي اليوم الستوب او مايناسبكم  وبكسر اللو 134  الهدف بإذن الله 132.50  والله الموفق  انا أستاذنكم اليوم ولنا لقاء بأذن الله لاحقا غدا   ركزو على المجنون فيه خير إن شاء الله نزول وصعود

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر نزل لل 156 وارتد منها  مبروووك لمن دخل فيه  الان المتوقع والله اعلم   نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على صعود نراقب النقطة 157.33 تقريبا  متوقع منها ارتداد ونزول ممكن ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 157.50  والهدف بإذن الله 154.50  من الهدف ندخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 154  لو فتح على نزول ندخل بيع والستوب نفسه 157.50 او مايناسبكم والهدف نفسه  ولكن اتوقع يفتح على صعود والله اعلم  والله الموفق

   المتوقع والله اعلم 154.50 لل 154.30 بإذن الله  كسر 154 متوقع 152.50 لل 152.70 والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> هل يمكن شراء الاسترالي / دولار الان وكم يكون الهدف والاستوب؟؟

  
والله اعلم سيذهب لل 8110 
ولكن الافضل الانتظار واخذ مراكز بيع ممتازه

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل متكون والله اعلم رأس وكتفين على الديلي بكسر 1.6400  بيتكون النموذج   المتوقع والله اعلم كسر 1.6400 والنزول بإذن الله 1.6230  ومنها بيرتد لل لخط الرقبه للنموذج ومن خط الرقبه يرتد ليكمل هدف  الرأس والكتفين او يخترق خط الرقبه ويفشل النموذج  راقبه والله الموفق  الان اتوقع فرصة شراء بهدف القناعة والستوب 1.6400  موفقين بأذن الله

----------


## عواد الراجح

الله يبارك فيك

----------


## aljameel

مبروووووووك الكيبل والمجنون  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الكيبل لو صعد متوقع يصعد 1.6400تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول للهدف بإذن الله 1.6230  في حال صعد ممكن بيعه من 1.6400 تقريبا والستوب نقطة الارتداد  او مواصلة النزول للهدف  المهم مراقبة الكيبل عند 1.6230 لل 1.6220  والمجنون عند 152.50 لل 152.80  متوقع والله اعلم نهاية نزولهم ممكن ندخل شراء والستوب اللو   موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل متكون والله اعلم رأس وكتفين على الديلي بكسر 1.6400  بيتكون النموذج   المتوقع والله اعلم كسر 1.6400 والنزول بإذن الله 1.6230  ومنها بيرتد لل لخط الرقبه للنموذج ومن خط الرقبه يرتد ليكمل هدف  الرأس والكتفين او يخترق خط الرقبه ويفشل النموذج  راقبه والله الموفق  الان اتوقع فرصة شراء بهدف القناعة والستوب 1.6400  موفقين بأذن الله

 والله اعلم اي اغلاق يوم تحت 1.6220 سيذهب لهدف الرأس والكتفين

----------


## الجمال

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  الاخ ماجد  الباوند افتتح على قاب ولم يتم تغطيه هل ننتظِر صعود لتغطيه هذا القاب في الايام القادم وهل منطقه ال 1.6200 ممكن اعتبارها نقطه ارتداده لتغطيه القاب  وجزاك الله كل الخير

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم يومان لرحلة بحرية غوص  نلقاكم بإذن الله لاحقا  موفقين بأذن الله  المهم ركزو على الكيبل والمجنون فيهم خير إن شاء الله  في حال الصعود الان متوقع  الكيبل احد النقطتين ومنها نزول 1.6400 او 1.6460  المجنون 156 او 157  من يجيد التعامل معهم بإذن الله سيجنى الكثير  المهم ركزو على النقاط 1.6220 الكيبل  والمجنون 152.80 لل 152.50  تمنياتي لكم بالربح الوفير وتمنياتي بسمك الناجل  تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا  تي لكم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  الاخ ماجد  الباوند افتتح على قاب ولم يتم تغطيه هل ننتظِر صعود لتغطيه هذا القاب في الايام القادم وهل منطقه ال 1.6200 ممكن اعتبارها نقطه ارتداده لتغطيه القاب  وجزاك الله كل الخير

 اخي محتمل اتوقع نهاية النزول عند 1.6220  المهم لايغلق يوم تحتها  في حال اكتفى بالنزول عند 1.6220 وهو المتوقع تكون قاعدة انطلاق فوق 1.7000  قد تصل به لل 1.7450 والله اعلم طبعا تاخذ قوت مابين صعود ونزول

----------


## الجمال

> اخي محتمل اتوقع نهاية النزول عند 1.6220   المهم لايغلق يوم تحتها  في حال اكتفى بالنزول عند 1.6220 وهو المتوقع تكون قاعدة انطلاق فوق 1.7000  قد تصل به لل 1.7450 والله اعلم طبعا تاخذ قوت مابين صعود ونزول

  
مشكور كل الشكر اخي الجميل على كل الجهود المباركه وانشالله تكون في ميزان حسناتك 
واعتذر عل الخلل المطبعي فانت الجميل وفعلك دائما جميل والاجمل 
وادعو  الله العلي القدير ان يحفظك انت ومالك وولدك انه سميع الدعاء
اللهم أمين

----------


## aljameel

> مشكور كل الشكر اخي الجميل على كل الجهود المباركه وانشالله تكون في ميزان حسناتك 
> واعتذر عل الخلل المطبعي فانت الجميل وفعلك دائما جميل والاجمل 
> وادعو الله العلي القدير ان يحفظك انت ومالك وولدك انه سميع الدعاء
> اللهم أمين 
> [/center]

 لا شكر على واجب اخي 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الكيبل الان عند 1.6300 
متوقع يصعد ممكن الاستفادة منه المهم الستوب اللو اليوم 
الدخول بعد مراقبه 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## henry66

أخي الجميل المجنون يصعد الان ياتري يه السبب

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل المجنون يصعد الان ياتري يه السبب

 ماقلنا ياحلو متوقع يصعد لل 156 او 157 
ومن احدهم متوقع يرتد نزول 
راقبه واقتنصه من تحت والستوب اللو اليوم 
المهم الدخول من بعد مراقبه 
لو واصل صعود فوق 157.50 تمسك به والله اعلم

----------


## عين السيح

> راقبو الكيبل الان عند 1.6300 
> متوقع يصعد ممكن الاستفادة منه المهم الستوب اللو اليوم 
> الدخول بعد مراقبه 
> موفقين بإذن الله

 بارك الله فيك اخوي 
الدخول من 6300 والستوب اللو طيب الهدف كم ؟  :016:

----------


## yasersafe

أيوه أخى الجميل نعمل الهدف بتاع الكيبل كام لو سمحت ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## SEAPILOT

> والله اعلم اي اغلاق يوم تحت 1.6220 سيذهب لهدف الرأس والكتفين

   الجميل مساك الله بالخير  نقاش ..... لو تلاحظ ان على الكتف اليمين على شارت ال10 دقائق كان مكون راس وكتفين اما على الديلى  ...... كأن مشكوك فيه لكن اشوف الدعم حق الرقبه فيها مشكله حتى رسم الخطوط من ترند صاعد لى الكتف الايمن مشكله  ولكن لو تلاحظ من الرأس لى النقطه اللى ارتد منها اليوم كأن وتد هابط وهذا ايجابى للارتداد للاعلى   شوف وعطنى خبر حبيت اتأكد معاك ؟؟  اخوك بوزيد

----------


## يوريكا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بارك الله فيك اخي aljameel 
بيع الكيبل عند 1.6390 هل هي منطقية وهل هي ممكنة الحدوث اليوم أم بعيدة 
أبتعد عن عمليات البيع والشراء التي عكس التريند اليومي حتى لا اغامر وان كنت المح بعض النقاط  عند القرب من الخط ولكني لا اغامر فيها واعتمد على ميل الترند ونقاط الدعم والمقاومة. فهل هذا جيد أم انه يفرض عليّ فرص قليلة؟ 
مع شكري الجزيل لك  
بالمناسبة تركت الفوركس من خمس سنوات تقريبا واحاول ان الملم اوراقي من جديد علماً باني نسيت 99% من هذا السوق  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الجمال

> أيوه أخى الجميل نعمل الهدف بتاع الكيبل كام لو سمحت ولك جزيل الشكر

 اعتقد اخي ياسر ان هدف الكيبل في هذا الصعود التصحيحي وكما ذكر اخونا الجميل انه ممكن ان يصل للنقطه 1.6420 والله الموفق  اوقد يصل الى 1.6460 ومنها متوقع الهبوط الى 1.6220  انا عن نفسي سانتظره عند ال16400 ومنها سابيعه لانني لا احب ان امشي عكس التيار لان الكيبل لم يكمل لغايه الان هدف الهبوط الحالي وهو كما ذكر اخونا الجميل 1.6220 وجميعنا نتفق معه على هذه النقطه  تقبل ودي واحترامي

----------


## abo saqer

> اعتقد اخي ياسر ان هدف الكيبل في هذا الصعود التصحيحي وكما ذكر اخونا الجميل انه ممكن ان يصل للنقطه 1.6420 والله الموفق   اوقد يصل الى 1.6460 ومنها متوقع الهبوط الى 1.6220  انا عن نفسي سانتظره عند ال16400 ومنها سابيعه لانني لا احب ان امشي عكس التيار لان الكيبل لم يكمل لغايه الان هدف الهبوط الحالي وهو كما ذكر اخونا الجميل 1.6220 وجميعنا نتفق معه على هذه النقطه   تقبل ودي واحترامي

  ماشاء الله عليك اخي الجمال 
انت محلل بارع ومحب للخير جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## diefallh

> أستاذنكم يومان لرحلة بحرية غوص  نلقاكم بإذن الله لاحقا  موفقين بأذن الله  المهم ركزو على الكيبل والمجنون فيهم خير إن شاء الله  في حال الصعود الان متوقع  الكيبل احد النقطتين ومنها نزول 1.6400 او 1.6460  المجنون 156 او 157  من يجيد التعامل معهم بإذن الله سيجنى الكثير  المهم ركزو على النقاط 1.6220 الكيبل  والمجنون 152.80 لل 152.50  تمنياتي لكم بالربح الوفير وتمنياتي بسمك الناجل  تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا  تي لكم

 رحلة سعيدة ان شاء الله  تروح وترجع بالسلامة
وكل عام  وانت بخير رمضان كريم عليك  وعلينا والامة العربية امين

----------


## الاول

متابع معك والى الامام الله الموفــــق

----------


## FreeFLaMe

السلام عليكم أنا أخوكم محمد من مصر
راح ابدأ ان شاء الله المتابعة في هذا الموضوع
و اتمني التوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم

----------


## MR_ADEL

> السلام عليكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,,

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي  8231  متوقع والله اعلم نزول  الستوب  8303  من اقرب نقطة من الستوب بيع  الهدف بإذن الله  8100  موفقين بإذن الله  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال

----------


## MR_ADEL

الكيبل والمجنون أخى أبو مروان؟؟؟؟

----------


## hatem9

ابو مروان السلام عليكم 
        اتمني ان تكون ومن تحب بأتم الصحه والعافيه

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والمجنون أخى أبو مروان؟؟؟؟

 هم الاتجاه نازل  
ولكن بصراحه الارتفاع الان اخاف  تنقلب لموجه لصاعده  الافضل الانتظار قليلا حتى اتاكد منهم

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان السلام عليكم 
> اتمني ان تكون ومن تحب بأتم الصحه والعافيه

 الله يبارك فيك اخي حاتم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي  8231  متوقع والله اعلم نزول  الستوب  8303  من اقرب نقطة من الستوب بيع  الهدف بإذن الله  8100  موفقين بإذن الله   الرجاء عدم الاستعجال

  
ارجو الانتظار

----------


## aljameel

للمغامر اليورو ين بعقد صغير 
السعر 133.28 
بيع والستوب الهاي 133.50 
الهدف 131.50 
والله الموفق

----------


## solo90515

السلام عليكم اخي الجميل
هل الاسترال دولار الان في موجة صاعدة وستسمر ام ما زالت توصيتك قائمة
جزاك الله الخير

----------


## abo saqer

> السلام عليكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اهلا اخي ابو مروان 
الحمد لله على السلامة

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي الجميل
> هل الاسترال دولار الان في موجة صاعدة وستسمر ام ما زالت توصيتك قائمة
> جزاك الله الخير

 انتظر اخاف بيقلب الموجه لصعود

----------


## aljameel

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
> اهلا اخي ابو مروان 
> الحمد لله على السلامة

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل السعر الحالي 1.6441  الكيبل اذا ما كسر اللو اليوم فهو صاعد  تاكيد الصعود اختراق 1.6540 ولو بنقطة  اللو 1.6374 وهو الستوب  هدف الصعود بأذن الله 1.6700  المهم النقطة 1.6540 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

معوضه بإذن الله اليورو ين 20 نقطة 
بإذن الله اعوضها لكم ب 200 يارب

----------


## solo90515

هل هناك فرصة شراء على الدولار فرنك اخي الكريم

----------


## aljameel

> هل هناك فرصة شراء على الدولار فرنك اخي الكريم

 لا هدفه نازل والله اعلم لل 1.0590 واي صعود هو صعود تصحيحي 
انتبه من الشراء

----------


## mtaham

ما زلت احتفظ بصفقة اليورو ين هل اغلقها ام استمر

----------


## solo90515

جزاك الله الخير

----------


## aljameel

> ما زلت احتفظ بصفقة اليورو ين هل اغلقها ام استمر

 بأمانه شايف له هدف تحت انت لك الخيار اما تغلق او تستمر فيها 
خايف يقلب الموجه لصاعده ضع استوب صغير لك 
ولو نزل قدم الستوب لنقطة دخولك

----------


## aljameel

> ما زلت احتفظ بصفقة اليورو ين هل اغلقها ام استمر

 اغلق وابشر بإذن الله باحسن منها 
ركز على الكيبل

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل السعر الحالي 1.6441  الكيبل اذا ما كسر اللو اليوم فهو صاعد  تاكيد الصعود اختراق 1.6540 ولو بنقطة  اللو 1.6374 وهو الستوب  هدف الصعود بأذن الله 1.6700  المهم النقطة 1.6540 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول   موفقين بإذن الله

   من دخل بالكيبل تقديم الستوب على الاقل لنقطة الدخول 1.6441  والله الموفق

----------


## م/عبود

السلام عليكم جميل .........لعلك بخير ورمضان مبارك عليكم ان شاء الله أرى ويفة صعود على المجنون .........يا ريت تفيدنى برأيك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم جميل .........لعلك بخير ورمضان مبارك عليكم ان شاء الله أرى ويفة صعود على المجنون .........يا ريت تفيدنى برأيك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  كل عام وأنت بخير  اتوقع صعود للمجنون بحكم ارتباطه مع الكيبل   والكيبل صاعد  ضع الستوب اللو اليوم

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل السعر الحالي 1.6441  الكيبل اذا ما كسر اللو اليوم فهو صاعد  تاكيد الصعود اختراق 1.6540 ولو بنقطة  اللو 1.6374 وهو الستوب  هدف الصعود بأذن الله 1.6700  المهم النقطة 1.6540 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول   موفقين بإذن الله

 مبرووووووووك الكيبل  ومبرووووووك لمن دخل من 1.6441  بإذن الله لهدفنا 1.6700  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## princeforex

طيب ليش ما تغلقو عند 1.6600 ومعاودة الشراء من 1.6585 والاغلاق عند 1.6660 ومعاودة الشراء عند 1.6625 والغلاق عند 1.6700اليس هذا افضل

----------


## بربيكان

متابع  
بارك الله فييييييييييك

----------


## aljameel

> طيب ليش ما تغلقو عند 1.6600 ومعاودة الشراء من 1.6585 والاغلاق عند 1.6660 ومعاودة الشراء عند 1.6625 والغلاق عند 1.6700اليس هذا افضل

 ماشاء الله تبارك الله

----------


## بدران88

حمدلله على السلامة ابو مروان 
يعطيك العافية ويوفقك دائما ان شاء لله 
ممكن نظرتك للدولار ين اشوف له صعود لل 94.40 وبإختراقها بطير شو رأيك

----------


## aljameel

> حمدلله على السلامة ابو مروان 
> يعطيك العافية ويوفقك دائما ان شاء لله 
> ممكن نظرتك للدولار ين اشوف له صعود لل 94.40 وبإختراقها بطير شو رأيك

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك 
المهم لايكسر اللو اليوم 93.66

----------


## بدران88

> الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك 
> المهم لايكسر اللو اليوم 93.66

  
مشكور على الرد يالغالي 
متابعين ان شاء الله 
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

> مشكور على الرد يالغالي 
> متابعين ان شاء الله 
> تحياتي

 المهم راقب النقطتان 94.40 و 94.80 
متوقع من احدهم يرتد لو واصل صعود بعد 94.80 احتمال يواصل صعود والله اعلم

----------


## بدران88

> المهم راقب النقطتان 94.40 و 94.80 
> متوقع من احدهم يرتد لو واصل صعود بعد 94.80 احتمال يواصل صعود والله اعلم

  
ان شاء الله 
والعلم عند الله المناطق بين 94.40 94.80 رح تكون صعبه بين الارتداد والاختراق والعلم عد الله شو رأيك ممكن يطول عندها

----------


## aljameel

> ان شاء الله 
> والعلم عند الله المناطق بين 94.40 94.80 رح تكون صعبه بين الارتداد والاختراق والعلم عد الله شو رأيك ممكن يطول عندها

  الله اعلم بصدق صعب الحكم عليه

----------


## yasersafe

اخى الجميل ممكن تعطينا خريطة الطريق للمجنون احسن قربت اصفر الحساب
وعندى شراء من 154.96 وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل ممكن تعطينا خريطة الطريق للمجنون احسن قربت اصفر الحساب
> وعندى شراء من 154.96 وشكرا

 بإذن الله سأضع خارطة الطريق له بالمساء 
الان هو متوقع صعود بحكم ارتباطه مع الكيبل 
بالرغم اشارته سلبيه والله اعلم 
ولاكن انصحك بمجرد الصعود ارفع الستوب لنقطة دخولك

----------


## princeforex

اتوقع للباوند ين الصعود توجد نقطة 154.8 في حال الكسر ولا توقع ذلك سوف يذهب 154.2 مباشره توقعي هو الصعود والنزول هذا هو عباره عن زخم لكسر نقطة 156.8 فهي قويه ويشترط لكسرها الاغلاق فوقها والذهاب الى 159.85. 
                                                                     والله اعلم

----------


## عبدالله سعود

ابومروان     نبي   نظرتك   ياطويل  العمر للاسترالي  دولار

----------


## solo90515

الدولار فرنك يالغالي
جزاك الله الخير

----------


## aljameel

> ابومروان نبي نظرتك ياطويل العمر للاسترالي دولار

 هلا اخي  
أسف لتاخري بالرد لبعدي عن الجهاز 
المتوقع والله اعلم لل 8375

----------


## aljameel

> الدولار فرنك يالغالي
> جزاك الله الخير

 متوقع والله اعلم 1.0590 
وهدف اخر بإذن الله 1.0480 
بشرط كسر 1.0620

----------


## mtaham

ايه رأيك يا أبو مروان فى اتجاه  اليورو ين والمجنون

----------


## aljameel

> ايه رأيك يا أبو مروان فى اتجاه اليورو ين والمجنون

  
الاثنين اشارتهم سلبيه ولاكن اتوقع لهم صعود والله اعلم 
الافضل الانتظار حتى نتاكد

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الدولار اندكس كسر 78.19 متوقع والله اعلم العملات مقابل الدولار صعود

----------


## mmhosny

اخي الجميل...محتاج مشورتك في النيوزلندي دولار

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل...محتاج مشورتك في النيوزلندي دولار

 متوقع صعود بإذن الله لل 6820 
والستوب 6681 
بشرط اختراق 6770 
مالم يخترقها ممكن بيعه والستوب 6770

----------


## بدران88

اخ ابو مروان تحياتي 
مارأيك بالدولار ين هل مازل له اشارات صعود بعد الاغلاق فوق ال94

----------


## aljameel

> اخ ابو مروان تحياتي 
> مارأيك بالدولار ين هل مازل له اشارات صعود بعد الاغلاق فوق ال94

 اي اغلاق اخي تقصد

----------


## بدران88

> اي اغلاق اخي تقصد

  
4 ساعات

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل السعر الحالي 1.6441  الكيبل اذا ما كسر اللو اليوم فهو صاعد  تاكيد الصعود اختراق 1.6540 ولو بنقطة  اللو 1.6374 وهو الستوب  هدف الصعود بأذن الله 1.6700  المهم النقطة 1.6540 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول   موفقين بإذن الله

 بالنسبة لتوصية الكيبل لازال الهدف بإذن الله قائم  المهم لا يغلق اليوم تحت 1.6500   اغلاق تحتها اخذ الحذر  موفقين بإذن الله  الاغلاق اليومي الساعة 3 بتوقيت السعوديه

----------


## aljameel

> 4 ساعات

  
نصيحة 4 ساعات غير كافيه 
الافضل الاغلاق اليومي 
انا من قبل قلت لك راقب النقطتان 94.40 و 94.80 
اما يرتد من احدهم او يواصل صعود والله اعلم

----------


## بدران88

> نصيحة 4 ساعات غير كافيه 
> الافضل الاغلاق اليومي 
> انا من قبل قلت لك راقب النقطتان 94.40 و 94.80 
> اما يرتد من احدهم او يواصل صعود والله اعلم

  
اذا نحن متفقون انه سيصل منطقة 94.40 بإذن الله

----------


## anwar

الاسلام عليكم 
كيف الصحه ياستاذي 
ووفقك الله عز وجل لحبك الخير

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان شحالك 
حبيت اسلم

----------


## aljameel

> الاسلام عليكم 
> كيف الصحه ياستاذي 
> ووفقك الله عز وجل لحبك الخير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بخير عساك بخير   

> بو مروان شحالك 
> حبيت اسلم

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيكي

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  والله اعلم متوقع يواصل صعود  المهم مراقبته لو كسر 1.4220  عند 1.4200 \ 1.4190  متوقع ارتداد ومواصلة صعود  لو ارتد ممكن شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف القريب بإذن الله 1.4300  لو واصل نزول يفضل الانتظار والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله  المهم فوق 1.4014 فهو للشراء كموجه عامه  اي نزول ضعوها الستوب وادخلو شراء

----------


## anwar

بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك

 وفيك اخي انور

----------


## aljameel

غالبا اخواني السوق مرتبط ببعض والله اعلم  انا امامي البترول صاعد وبقوة لمشارف 80  ايش تتوقعو للدولار انا اتوقع نزول  بالغالب الدولار عكس البترول والله اعلم  اكيد العملات المرتبطة بالدولار بترتفع مقابل الدولار  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## لبنان

> غالبا اخواني السوق مرتبط ببعض والله اعلم  انا امامي البترول صاعد وبقوة لمشارف 80  ايش تتوقعو للدولار انا اتوقع نزول  بالغالب الدولار عكس البترول والله اعلم  اكيد العملات المرتبطة بالدولار بترتفع مقابل الدولار   موفقين بإذن الله

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته المعلم ابو مروان لك اجمل تحية واسأل الله تعالى ان يحفظك ويوفقك لكل خير يا صاحب التحليلات المميزة

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم

----------


## yasersafe

وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته أخى الجميل صباحك زى الفل

----------


## mtaham

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ممكن اتجاه اليورو ين والمجنون يا أبو مروان

----------


## لبنان

> السلام عليكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته كيفك معلم ابو مروان  عندي سؤال اذا سمحت  انا شايف العملات نازلة مقابل الدولار  ولكن الدولار نازل مقابل الفرنك برايك لماذا هذا التناقض ام انه  القصة تذبذب بالسوق فقط ولك الشكر

----------


## aljameel

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة ممكن اتجاه اليورو ين والمجنون يا أبو مروان

 والله اعلم لهم ارتداد صعود 
اتوقع اليورو 133.70 
والمجنون 155 
لاتستعجل خلينا نراقب افضل حتى نتاكد

----------


## aljameel

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته كيفك معلم ابو مروان  عندي سؤال اذا سمحت انا شايف العملات نازلة مقابل الدولار  ولكن الدولار نازل مقابل الفرنك برايك لماذا هذا التناقض ام انه القصة تذبذب بالسوق فقط ولك الشكر

  
والله اعلم تصحيح موجات صاعده وتذبذب 
اتوقع الفترة الامريكية صعود للعملات مقابل الدولار والله اعلم

----------


## yasersafe

أخى الجميل ما هو رايك فى الدولار كندى هل هو الى صعود ام الى نزول وما هى اهدافه والستوب المناسب له
وشكرا اخى الجميل

----------


## الواحه

كل عام و انتم بخير

----------


## aljameel

> أخى الجميل ما هو رايك فى الدولار كندى هل هو الى صعود ام الى نزول وما هى اهدافه والستوب المناسب له
> وشكرا اخى الجميل

 راقبه عند 1.1000 متوقع ارتداد منها والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> كل عام و انتم بخير

 وأنت بالف خير

----------


## lionofegypt2020

السلام عليكم
حمد الله على السلامة ياريس
ايه اخبار الكيبل والمجنون قولى الطريق العام واليومى ليهم
تحياتى ليك يا ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> حمد الله على السلامة ياريس
> ايه اخبار الكيبل والمجنون قولى الطريق العام واليومى ليهم
> تحياتى ليك يا ابو مروان

 أسف لتاخير بالرد لبعدي عن الجهاز  الكيبل السعر الحالي 1.6482  الكيبل مالم يكسر اللو اليوم 1.6449فهو صاعد  اختراق 1.6550 ولو بنقطة بإذن الله يأكد الصعود  اختراق الهاي اليوم بإذن الله لل 1.6700  والمجنون يتبع الكيبل والله اعلم  كسر اللو اليوم   متوقع نزول للاثنين  واحتمال النزول للكيبل لل 1.6250  والمجنون لل 153.30  ومنها يتم الشراء  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي  133.94  الستوب اللو اليوم 133.39  او ضعو مايناسبكم المهم لايقل عن 133.39  الهدف بإذن الله 135.20  موفقين بإذن الله  راقبوه ولا للاستعجال وتوكلو على الله

----------


## aljameel

هاهو اليورو ين عند 133.80 
الان أستاذنكم ولنا لقاء لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

اهداف الصعود للمجنون بإذن الله  والله اعلم  مالم يكسر اللو اليوم  157.40  اختراق الهاي اليوم 157.51  بإذن الله لل 159.50  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي  133.94  الستوب اللو اليوم 133.39  او ضعو مايناسبكم المهم لايقل عن 133.39  الهدف بإذن الله 135.20  موفقين بإذن الله   راقبوه ولا للاستعجال وتوكلو على الله

  
الغا التوصية السعر الحالي 133.98 احتمال ينزل والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اهداف الصعود للمجنون بإذن الله  والله اعلم  مالم يكسر اللو اليوم  157.40  اختراق الهاي اليوم 157.51  بإذن الله لل 159.50  موفقين بإذن الله

 احتمال النزول فالنزول اقرب من الصعود لحضات سأكتب توصية بالمجنون

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون   السعر الحالي  155.30  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  البيع من السعر الحالي او اذاصعد  الستوب  155.85  او اختار مايناسبك المهم تحت 155.85  الاهداف بأذن الله  154  152.30\152.50  منها متوقع ارتداد وصعود فيتم الشراء  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والاهداف مفتوحه لانه متوقع مواصلة الصعود  والله الموفق

----------


## mtaham

شكرا لك يا أخى على التنبيه 
وننتظر تحليل المجنون

----------


## mtaham

وما رأيك فى النيوزليندى دولار

----------


## aljameel

> وما رأيك فى النيوزليندى دولار

 بصدق يجنن مرة بيعطى اشارة صعود ومرة نزول 
المهم تحت 6780 فهو اقرب  للنزول والله اعلم

----------


## mtaham

بالفعل لدى صفقة بيع واستوبى 6782

----------


## aljameel

والكيبل والله اعلم  السعر الحالي  1.6497  النقطة 1.6550 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول  فمن اراد البيع يضع الستوب 1.6550  اختراقه 1.6550 ولو بنقطة متوقع صعود والله اعلم  والخيار لكم   المهم في حال نزل المجال مفتوح له حتى 1.6250 تقريبا  ومنها متوقع ارتداد وصعود فيتم الشراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد والهدف مفتوح متوقع مواصلة الصعود  موفقين بأذن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

شكرا لك يا ابو مروان بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون   السعر الحالي  155.30  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  البيع من السعر الحالي او اذاصعد  الستوب  155.85  او اختار مايناسبك المهم تحت 155.85  الاهداف بأذن الله  154  152.30\152.50  منها متوقع ارتداد وصعود فيتم الشراء  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والاهداف مفتوحه لانه متوقع مواصلة الصعود  والله الموفق

 أسف على الغلط  الصح153.30\153.50 وليس 152.30

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
السوق غريب عجيب اليوم بالحركة

----------


## aljameel

للأمانه انا اغلق المجنون بخسارة 20 نقطة 
لاني غير مرتاح

----------


## hatem9

حبيبي ابو مروان السلام عليكم
         كل عام وانت ومن تحب بألف خير 
         انا اغلقته بخسارة 65 نقطه

----------


## aljameel

> حبيبي ابو مروان السلام عليكم
> كل عام وانت ومن تحب بألف خير 
> انا اغلقته بخسارة 65 نقطه

 وكل عام وأنت بالف خير 
بإذن الله تتعوض ابشر 
بصراحة غير مرتاح منه حركته غريبه جدا بالرغم اشارته سلبيه 
اخاف من غدر السوق

----------


## bilalo25

انا شاري الكيبل ,, الله يستر

----------


## aljameel

> انا شاري الكيبل ,, الله يستر

 والله اعلم لو اغلق اليوم فوق 1.6520 متوقع الصعود 
اختراق 1.6550 ولو بنقطة بإذن الله صاعد 
والله يرزقك

----------


## bilalo25

> والله اعلم لو اغلق اليوم فوق 1.6520 متوقع الصعود 
> اختراق 1.6550 ولو بنقطة بإذن الله صاعد 
> والله يرزقك

 اشكرك اخي جميل على الافادة جزاك الله خير  :Asvc: 
هو من عادتي اليوم الاخير من الاسبوع لا ادخل باي صفقة ولكن ,,,, :No3: 
------
كل عام وانتم بخير ----- رمضان كريم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  سأتكلم عن المجنون والله اعلم في حال الصعود والنزول  نزول  كموجه صغيره بتقول نازل لل 154 واحتمال تمتد لل 153.30  طبعا بشرط يكون تحت 155.85  كشارت متوقع ينزل لل 153.30 للترند السفلي الازرق وهو يمثل 153.30  ومنها متوقع يرتد ويتم الشراء  صعود  اختراق 155.85 متوق صعود  اختراق 156.10 ولو بنقطة متوقع صعود بإذن الله لل 157.70  مجرد يصل للهدف 157.70 متوقع والله اعلم هدف ثاني بإذن الله 159.50  والله الموفق

----------


## anwar

> والله اعلم لو اغلق اليوم فوق 1.6520 متوقع الصعود 
> اختراق 1.6550 ولو بنقطة بإذن الله صاعد 
> والله يرزقك

 السلام عليكم
الاستاذ جميل كلامك صحيح  :015:  وانا قلت استاذ كبير
ومبارك عليكم الشهر

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> الاستاذ جميل كلامك صحيح  وانا قلت استاذ كبير
> ومبارك عليكم الشهر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وأنت بالف خير

----------


## فادي1

كل عام وأنتم بألف خير.... والى المزيد من التقدم باذن المولى عز وجل.... وتقبل الله طاعتكم....

----------


## aljameel

> كل عام وأنتم بألف خير.... والى المزيد من التقدم باذن المولى عز وجل.... وتقبل الله طاعتكم....

  
 كل عام وأنت بالف خير

----------


## abo saqer

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  الاخ ابو مروان والاعضاء الكرام  نهنئكم بقدوم شهر رمضان الكريم جعلنا واياكم من عتقائه من النار وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة   الاخ ابو مروان والاعضاء الكرام   نهنئكم بقدوم شهر رمضان الكريم جعلنا واياكم من عتقائه من النار وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال

  
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وأنت بالف خير

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الكيبل متوقع ينزل الان والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6535  والربح بالقناعه  الستوب الهاي الان 552 او 575  والله الموفق

----------


## Jmeel

> راقبو الكيبل متوقع ينزل الان والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6535  والربح بالقناعه  الستوب الهاي الان 552 او 575  والله الموفق

 
أتوقع أن يصل الى 586   إن شاء الله

----------


## ibrahimeladl66

وبعد كده نزول

----------


## aljameel

> أتوقع أن يصل الى 586 إن شاء الله

 والله اعلم فوق 575 ممكن يواصل صعود

----------


## aljameel

> وبعد كده نزول

 بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

خلاص انسو الكيبل ولو نزل متوقع صعود له والله اعلم 
لان الدولار انديكس كسر 78

----------


## FreeFLaMe

السلام عليكم 
رمضان كريم و مبارك علي كل الامة الاسلامية  
و ربنا يرزقنا من خيره ان شاء الله  
و ينال الجميع الاجر العظيم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> رمضان كريم و مبارك علي كل الامة الاسلامية  
> و ربنا يرزقنا من خيره ان شاء الله  
> و ينال الجميع الاجر العظيم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وأنت بالف خير  
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## FreeFLaMe

ماذا يتوقع لـ USD/JYP متي سيبدأ في الصعود وهل سيواصل الهبوط؟

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  سأجتهد ممكن اصيب وممكن اخطى  والله اعلم  العملات المقابل الدولار بصراحه انا شايف لهم صعود ولو نزلو ما امامهم الا الصعود  الاسباب   الدولار انديكس كسر 78  البترول كمؤاشرات بيروح لمشارف 80 وهو عكس الدولار  واسباب اخرى كالداو  والعملات المرتبطة بالباوند واليورو بحكم الارتباط اتوقع لهم صعود    والله الموفق

----------


## henry66

ياتري ايه اخبار المجنون الوضع ايه دلوقتي

----------


## abo saqer

الاخ ابو مروان  اذا ممكن نظرتك لليورو عندي شراء افكة ولا له اهدف علوية قريبه ؟

----------


## aljameel

> ماذا يتوقع لـ USD/JYP متي سيبدأ في الصعود وهل سيواصل الهبوط؟

 والله اعلم 
فوق 93.60 متوقع 94.30 
منها اما يرتد او يواصل صعود 
والله الموفق

----------


## FreeFLaMe

> والله اعلم 
> فوق 93.60 متوقع 94.30 
> منها اما يرتد او يواصل صعود 
> والله الموفق

 شكرا بارك الله فيك و بارك لك في وقتك الذي تفيد فيه الناس اللهم أمين

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ ابو مروان  اذا ممكن نظرتك لليورو عندي شراء افكة ولا له اهدف علوية قريبه ؟

 كهدف والله اعلم 1.4600 
متى يصل الله اعلم 
انا جاب لي المرض نازل طالع مو راضي يروح لهدفه 
نصيحه ارفع الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح واتركه

----------


## FreeFLaMe

انا اتابع الاخبار من هذا الموقع و ما تقييم حضرتك ليه ؟  http://www.fxstreet.com/ 
و هل توجد مواقع اخري توصي بها و شكرا لاجتهادك و نصحك

----------


## محمد العزب

> انا اتابع الاخبار من هذا الموقع و ما تقييم حضرتك ليه ؟  http://www.fxstreet.com/ 
> و هل توجد مواقع اخري توصي بها و شكرا لاجتهادك و نصحك

  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event   :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> ياتري ايه اخبار المجنون الوضع ايه دلوقتي

 انا وصيت عليه بيع والهدف 153.50 \153.30 
وذكرت شراء من الهدف 
هو نزل 153.59 
اتمنى انك داخل به من البداية 
المهم فوق 155 متوقع مواصلة صعود والله اعلم ولست متاكد 100%

----------


## FreeFLaMe

> https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event

 شكرا جزاك الله خير و رمضان كريم

----------


## aljameel

> انا اتابع الاخبار من هذا الموقع و ما تقييم حضرتك ليه ؟  http://www.fxstreet.com/ 
> و هل توجد مواقع اخري توصي بها و شكرا لاجتهادك و نصحك

 بأمانه لا اتابع الاخبار 
واذا ذكر احد الاخوان خبر اضع له حسبان
اعتمد على الله ثم نفسي والمؤاشرات

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  هذه توصية لليورو ين   كموجه متوسطة  اليوتيه  طبعا انا رقمت 1 و2  متوقع 5 مابين 137 لل 138 والله اعلم واحتمال تمتد اكثر  نجاح التوصية بإذن الله مشروط بالبقاء فوق 133  اتمنى الاستفاده منها كنقاط وتعليم  وللمعلومية نحن بداخل موجه عامه صاعده هدفها الاساسي  بإذن الله 144  والله الموفق     هذه اساس الموجه الهابطة نهايتها عند 132.15  وبداية موجه صاعده والله اعلم

----------


## mamhor

اين تعتقد توجه الباوند يا صديقي

----------


## mamhor

اين توقعك للباوند

----------


## aljameel

> اين تعتقد توجه الباوند يا صديقي

 والله اعلم 1.6700\1.6750 
كهدف اول  
انا براقبه وإن شاء الله بندخل من منطقة جيده 
وللامانه انا داخل شراء فيه من 1.6420 
من امس واضع الامر لاني توقعت ارتداد منها والحمد لله توفقت

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  هذه توصية لليورو ين   كموجه متوسطة  اليوتيه  طبعا انا رقمت 1 و2  متوقع 5 مابين 137 لل 138 والله اعلم واحتمال تمتد اكثر  نجاح التوصية بإذن الله مشروط بالبقاء فوق 133  اتمنى الاستفاده منها كنقاط وتعليم  وللمعلومية نحن بداخل موجه عامه صاعده هدفها الاساسي بإذن الله 144  والله الموفق     هذه اساس الموجه الهابطة نهايتها عند 132.15  وبداية موجه صاعده والله اعلم

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووووووك لمن دخل  بإذن الله هدفنا الاول 135.50\60  لو واصل بعده خير وبركة

----------


## 2e2y2e2

اخ جميل مساء الخير 
تحركت العملات بقوة نتيجة خبر قوى على الدولار وكما ترى ارتفع اليو-ين والمجنون 
برايك ما هى النقطة المتوقعة للارتداد للاسفل ؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخ جميل مساء الخير 
> تحركت العملات بقوة نتيجة خبر قوى على الدولار وكما ترى ارتفع اليو-ين والمجنون 
> برايك ما هى النقطة المتوقعة للارتداد للاسفل ؟

 الارتداد بالنسبه للين من اهدافهم وهم تقريبا وصلو للاهداف الاولى الان 
ولكن لا انصحك بالدخول بيع  
بأمانه ماشيف الا الصعود حتى للكيبل ولو نزل 
والخيار لك

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار  والله اعلم فوق 1.4300  متوقع بإذن الله 1.4410  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم  راقبوه الان متوقع له صعود  راقبو النقطة 1.6500 + - تقريبا   تحتها لل 1.6450  المهم فوق 1.6420  متوقع الارتداد نقطة الارتداد هي الستوب  اهدافه بإذن الله  1.6660  1.6700  1.6750  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم ولنا لقاء لاحقا بإذن الله 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## معن طارق

كل عام و انتم بخير مبروك عليكم الشهر الكريم

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار  والله اعلم فوق 1.4300  متوقع بإذن الله 1.4410   والله الموفق

   بما انه كسر 1.4300  راقبوه عند 1.4260 + - تقريبا   ومنها الشراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بإذن الله 1.4410\ 1.4420  لو نزل تحت 1.4260 يفضل الانتظار  والله الموفق

----------


## 2e2y2e2

اخ جميل ما رايك  ب gbp-aus
   هل ابيعه ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخ جميل ما رايك ب gbp-aus
> هل ابيعه ؟؟

 أسف كنت بعيد عن الجهاز 
مافهمت تقصد اي عمله

----------


## diefallh

> بما انه كسر 1.4300  راقبوه عند 1.4260 + - تقريبا   ومنها الشراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بإذن الله 1.4410\ 1.4420  لو نزل تحت 1.4260 يفضل الانتظار  والله الموفق

 الف الف شكر  على  التوضيح 
كل عام وانت بالف   خير بمناسبة  شهر رمضان  المعظم 
جزاك الله كل  الخيرات

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  كل عام وأنتم بخير رمضان مبارك عليكم  اسبوع موفق بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> _اخي ارجوك بل اقبل يدك ان تضيفني في الهوتميل لتساعدني_ _باعطاء التوصيات التي تدخل بها لاني اقسم بالله في حاجة للمال اشد الاحتياج لعلاج امي وانت لا تعرف ماذا تعني تموت امك وانت لا تملك الدواء والعلاج والله اخجل من هذا الكلام ولكن امي...._

 اخي والله ماافتح الماسنجر 
وكل مالدي اقدمه هنا ولن ابخل باي شي اعرفه 
اللهم شافي والدتك وعافيه يارب العالمين

----------


## العاشق

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  كل عام وأنتم بخير رمضان مبارك عليكم   اسبوع موفق بإذن الله

 الاخ العزيز والاستاذ الاول ابو مروان كل عام وانت بألف خير وأعاده الله عليك بالصحة واليمن والبركات ادعو الله ان تكون من عتقاء شهر رمضان وأن يشفي ابنك  لما تقدمه لأخوانك المحتاجين لمساعدتك

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ العزيز والاستاذ الاول ابو مروان كل عام وانت بألف خير وأعاده الله عليك بالصحة واليمن والبركات ادعو الله ان تكون من عتقاء شهر رمضان وأن يشفي ابنك لما تقدمه لأخوانك المحتاجين لمساعدتك

 كل عام وانت بخير  وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل على المدى البعيد  فوق 1.6250 هدفه بإذن الله 1.7450  والشارت اصدق من الاكلام  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## عواد الراجح

_موضوعك يستحق ان يبقى دائما في المقدمه_

----------


## 2e2y2e2

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  كل عام وأنتم بخير رمضان مبارك عليكم  اسبوع موفق بإذن الله

 وعليكم السلام 
اهلا وسهلا اخ جميل   سالتك قبل الاغلاق عن  gbp-aud وماقلت لى رايك فيه ؟

----------


## MBR

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  كل عام وأنتم بخير رمضان مبارك عليكم  اسبوع موفق بإذن الله_

----------


## abukhaled

الاخ الاستاذ / ابو مروان
 كل عام وانتم بخير وجميع اعضاء المنتدى 
اخي العزيز ياليت تعطينا رايك في اليورو دولار هل هو طلوع او نزول اليوم
علما انني سويت له بيع يوم الجمعه ب 1.4336  وشكرا

----------


## bilalo25

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل على المدى البعيد  فوق 1.6250 هدفه بإذن الله 1.7450  والشارت اصدق من الاكلام  موفقين بإذن الله

 *هل تنصحنا اخ جميل بالشراء من سعر 16500 او ننتظر 
وهل سنرى بنهاية هذا الاسبوع الهدف باذن الله 
شكرا لك على التحليل الرائع 
رمضان كريم *

----------


## aljameel

> *هل تنصحنا اخ جميل بالشراء من سعر 16500 او ننتظر*  *وهل سنرى بنهاية هذا الاسبوع الهدف باذن الله*  *شكرا لك على التحليل الرائع*  *رمضان كريم*

 هلا اخي  اقصد بالهدف على المدى البعيد متى يصل له الله اعلم  الان ممكن الشراء الكيبل من السعر الحالي 1.6503  الستوب 1.6465  الهدف بإذن الله 1.6700  اختراق 1.6760 بإذن الله يؤكد الهدف  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> وعليكم السلام 
> اهلا وسهلا اخ جميل سالتك قبل الاغلاق عن gbp-aud وماقلت لى رايك فيه ؟

 اخي كنتواضع عملة aus 
فرديت عليك ذكرت لك ماذا تقصد 
الان وضحت العمله لحضات وساجيب عليك

----------


## m.abdsatar

السلام عليكم 
ما رايك بالدولار فرنك usd/chf
اري فرصة للشراء فما رايكم

----------


## aljameel

> وعليكم السلام 
> اهلا وسهلا اخ جميل سالتك قبل الاغلاق عن gbp-aud وماقلت لى رايك فيه ؟

 اخي والله اعلم عنده هدف بإذن الله 1.9400 
الافضل البيع مع الارتفاع انتظر حتى يصعد 
ومع اي ارتداد نزول بيع وضع الستوب المناسب لك

----------


## bilalo25

> هلا اخي  اقصد بالهدف على المدى البعيد متى يصل له الله اعلم  الان ممكن الشراء الكيبل من السعر الحالي 1.6503  الستوب 1.6465  الهدف بإذن الله 1.6700  اختراق 1.6760 بإذن الله يؤكد الهدف  موفقين بإذن الله

  *جزاك الله خير ورزقك الله خير الدنيا والآخرة
شكرا على سعة صدرك*

----------


## m.abdsatar

السلام عليكم 
ما رايك بالدولار فرنك usd/chf
اري فرصة للشراء فما رايكم 
و هذا هو الرابط للشرح https://forum.arabictrader.com/t79035.html

----------


## mmhosny

كل سنه و انت بالف خير ابو مروان 
تقبل الله منا ومنك صالح الأعمال. :Eh S(7):

----------


## 2e2y2e2

> اخي والله اعلم عنده هدف بإذن الله 1.9400 
> الافضل البيع مع الارتفاع انتظر حتى يصعد 
> ومع اي ارتداد نزول بيع وضع الستوب المناسب لك

   جزاك الله خير

----------


## abukhaled

> الاخ الاستاذ / ابو مروان
> كل عام وانتم بخير وجميع اعضاء المنتدى 
> اخي العزيز ياليت تعطينا رايك في اليورو دولار هل هو طلوع او نزول اليوم
> علما انني سويت له بيع يوم الجمعه ب 1.4336 وشكرا

    انتظر ردك

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ الاستاذ / ابو مروان
> كل عام وانتم بخير وجميع اعضاء المنتدى 
> اخي العزيز ياليت تعطينا رايك في اليورو دولار هل هو طلوع او نزول اليوم
> علما انني سويت له بيع يوم الجمعه ب 1.4336 وشكرا

 اخي انا امامي ماشايف الا الصعود فوق 1.4250  ساضع لك البيع والشراء والخيار لك  المهم اذا رغبت بالشراء الان ضع الستوب 1.4305  والهدف بإذن الله 1.4410  اختراق 1.4362 يؤكد الهدف الصاعد والله اعلم   واذا رغبت بالبيع ضع الستوب 1.4362  والهدف بإذن الله 1.4260 + -   والله الموفق

----------


## m.abdsatar

اخي الدولار فرانك  من فضلك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> ما رايك بالدولار فرنك usd/chf
> اري فرصة للشراء فما رايكم 
> و هذا هو الرابط للشرح https://forum.arabictrader.com/t79035.html

 موفق بإذن الله اخي بموظوعك 
للوضع الحالي انا امامي نزول ولو صعد لل 1.0620 تقريبا او 670 
متوقع النزول والله اعلم

----------


## m.abdsatar

> موفق بإذن الله اخي بموظوعك 
> للوضع الحالي انا امامي نزول ولو صعد لل 1.0620 تقريبا او 670 
> متوقع النزول والله اعلم

 
شكرا اخى الكريم

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي 156.20  الهدف بإذن الله 157.20  وبصراحه متوقع اعلى من كذا  المهم ضعو الستوب 155.25 او الستوب المناسب لكم  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> كل سنه و انت بالف خير ابو مروان 
> تقبل الله منا ومنك صالح الأعمال.

 كل عام وانت بخير 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان...ايه رأيك بالنيوزلندي دولار....

----------


## saleh1

> المجنون والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي 156.20  الهدف بإذن الله 157.20  وبصراحه متوقع اعلى من كذا  المهم ضعو الستوب 155.25 او الستوب المناسب لكم  موفقين بإذن الله

 ان شاء الله موفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان...ايه رأيك بالنيوزلندي دولار....

 بإذن الله لل 6900  ضع الستوب 6815  موفق بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل على المدى البعيد  فوق 1.6250 هدفه بإذن الله 1.7450  والشارت اصدق من الاكلام  موفقين بإذن الله

   للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## abukhaled

> للمشاهدة والله الموفق

   اخي الكريم هل نعمل له شراء الان بـ 1.6515

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الكريم هل نعمل له شراء الان بـ 1.6515

 اخي ذكرت من اراد دخول شراء يضع له الستوب 1.6465  والهدف بإذن الله 1.6700  واختراق 1.6760 تاكيد للهدف والله اعلم  لو ضرب الستوب سنراقبه وبإذن الله ندخل من منطقة جيدة  احتمال ينزل يختبر 420  والله الموفق

----------


## suleiman45

يا اخوان ايش رايكم في الاسترالي مع الدولار؟ هبوط ام صعود؟
وايش رايكم بالنسبة للنيوزلندي مع الين؟

----------


## aljameel

> يا اخوان ايش رايكم في الاسترالي مع الدولار؟ هبوط ام صعود؟
> وايش رايكم بالنسبة للنيوزلندي مع الين؟

 صعود بإذن الله لل 8430

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون والله اعلم متوقع صعود  السعر الحالي 156.20  الهدف بإذن الله 157.20  وبصراحه متوقع اعلى من كذا  المهم ضعو الستوب 155.25 او الستوب المناسب لكم   موفقين بإذن الله

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  المهم لو واصل صعود بعد 157.20  خليكم فيه احتمال بيروح لل 158.50 \159  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> هلا اخي  اقصد بالهدف على المدى البعيد متى يصل له الله اعلم  الان ممكن الشراء الكيبل من السعر الحالي 1.6503  الستوب 1.6465  الهدف بإذن الله 1.6700  اختراق 1.6760 بإذن الله يؤكد الهدف   موفقين بإذن الله

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  السعر الان 1.6540  والله اعلم  الان مراقبة التالي يجب اختراق 1.6560 لتاكيد الصعود   مالم يخترق 1.6560 ولو بنقطة احتمال ينزل لاختبار 1.6425   ومتوقع ارتداد من 1.6425 تقريبا  والله الموفق

----------


## okno11

اليورو دولار بارك الله فيك اخى  الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار بارك الله فيك اخى الجميل

 ضع الستوب 1.4275  والهدف بإذن الله 1.4410 \ 1.4420  موفق بإذن الله

----------


## abo saqer

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  الاخ ابو مروان مبارك عليك الشهر الكريم  هل من تحليل للباوند فرنك ان امكن لاني الاحظ انك لا تعتني بتحليله  وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو اسامه

أخي الجميل 
ما هو تحليلك لليورو باوند .بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  الاخ ابو مروان مبارك عليك الشهر الكريم  هل من تحليل للباوند فرنك ان امكن لاني الاحظ انك لا تعتني بتحليله  وجزاك الله خيرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  كل عام وانت بخير  ومبارك عليك الشهر الكريم  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم   بينزل لل 1.7371 تقريبا  ومنها يصعد 1.7500\ 1.7550  ومتوقع من احدهم ارتداد ونزول لل 1.7330  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل 
> ما هو تحليلك لليورو باوند .بارك الله فيك

 والله اعلم صعود لل 8720 ومنها متوقع نزول

----------


## mustafa83

ما هي رؤيتك للباوند دولار و الدولار ين.؟

----------


## aljameel

> ما هي رؤيتك للباوند دولار و الدولار ين.؟

 الكيبل بموجه عرضيه مملئه 
والله اعلم متوقع الان ارتداد 
والربح بالقناعة   
ضع الاستوب اللو اليوم 
الدولار ين والله اعلم نزول 94.30 ومنها ارتداد

----------


## mtaham

ما رأيك بـ NZD/usd

----------


## aljameel

> ما رأيك بـ NZD/usd

 من امس قلت هدفه 6900 هو وصل 6883 
ومتوقع الذهاب لهدفه كمرحله اولى والله اعلم 
المهم يكون فوق 6855

----------


## بدران88

ابو مروان تحياتي وتقبل الله طاعتكم بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك 
ممكن يا صديقي نظرتك لليورو دولار اتوقع صعوده شو رأيك؟ 
تحياتي

----------


## أبو محمد.

نشتري الباوند لكم نقطة ارتداد حسب رأيك

----------


## MR_ADEL

ممكن ابو مروان رايك فى المجنون ....؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان تحياتي وتقبل الله طاعتكم بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك 
> ممكن يا صديقي نظرتك لليورو دولار اتوقع صعوده شو رأيك؟ 
> تحياتي

 الان السعر 1.4286  مالم يكسر 1.4280 والله اعلم فهو صاعد لل 1.4410  كسر 1.4280 متوقع 1.4250

----------


## aljameel

> نشتري الباوند لكم نقطة ارتداد حسب رأيك

 الكيبل السعر الحالي 1.6404  مالم يكسر 1.6373 فهو بإذن الله صاعد  1.6460 احتمال يرتد منها مالم يرتد احتمال يصعد 1.6600  كسر 1.6373 والله اعلم سيذهب لل 1.4260 تقريبا او قريب منها ومتوقع ارتداد  ومنها يتم الشراء  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن ابو مروان رايك فى المجنون ....؟؟

   لو نزل لل 154 تقريبا متوقع منها ارتداد  ومنها يتم الشراء   والله الموفق

----------


## فارس سبيع

ممكن تفيدني اخي عن  المجنون

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن تفيدني اخي عن المجنون

 اخي اتوقعه ينزل لل 154 
وليست دعوة للبيع 
انما لو نزل لل154 اتوقع منها ارتداد والله اعلم 
فندخل شراء

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  134.89  والله اعلم متوقع ارتداد من 134.50 تقريبا  المهم فوق 134 متوقع الارتداد  من الارتداد ندخل شراء   والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بإذن  الله القناعه او  136.70  والله الموفق

----------


## mustafa83

بارك الله فيك
ما هي نظرتك للباوند فرنك و هل هو الان في نقطة مقاومة و متجه هبوطا ام انه يستعد للصعود الى 1,7500؟؟؟ :016: 
و شكرا

----------


## aljameel

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  كل عام وانت بخير  ومبارك عليك الشهر الكريم  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم   بينزل لل 1.7371 تقريبا  ومنها يصعد 1.7500\ 1.7550  ومتوقع من احدهم ارتداد ونزول لل 1.7330  والله الموفق

 للمشاهدة

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  134.89  والله اعلم متوقع ارتداد من 134.50 تقريبا  المهم فوق 134 متوقع الارتداد  من الارتداد ندخل شراء   والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بإذن الله القناعه او  136.70   والله الموفق

   نزل لل 134.75 هل اكتفى الله اعلم  المهم راقبوه  والله الموفق

----------


## لبنان

> نزل لل 134.75 هل اكتفى الله اعلم   المهم راقبوه والله الموفق

 بالتوفيق يا معلم ابو مروان جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

الان والله اعلم بمناطق ارتداد  الكيبل السعر 1.6400 المهم فوق 1.6373  بإذن الله صاعد  اليورو دولار فوق 1.4280 متوقع ارتداد لل 1.4410 بإذن الله  اليورو ين فوق 134 متوقع بإذن الله 136.70  المجنون فوق 154 متوقع ارتداد بإذن الله فوق 157 بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

راقبو المجنون للمراقبة اللصيقة  والله اعلم متوقع الارتداد السعر الان 154.41  الستوب 154  الهدف بإذن الله   158  والله الموفق  لو نزل تحت 154 يفضل الانتظار

----------


## saud33

ابو مروان  ماتتوقع ان اليورو ين يواصل هبوط الى منطقة الفيبو 61.8  على الاربع ساعات 
 اللي هي  تساوي تقريبا 134.09  ومنها ندخل شراء

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان ماتتوقع ان اليورو ين يواصل هبوط الى منطقة الفيبو 61.8 على الاربع ساعات 
> اللي هي تساوي تقريبا 134.09 ومنها ندخل شراء

 احتمال النقطة 134.30  واحتمال النقطة التي ذكرت  منها متوقع الارتداد وشراءءءءءء  والستوب 134  ورفع الستوب مع الصعود  والهدف بإذن الله 136.70  والله الموفق

----------


## saud33

بارك الله فيك اخوي  ابومروان

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الف شكريا ابو مروان على المعلومات القيمة

----------


## أبو محمد.

مارايك الان بالمجنون ومارايك بالكيبل وشكرا

----------


## mustafa83

> راقبو المجنون للمراقبة اللصيقة  والله اعلم متوقع الارتداد السعر الان 154.41  الستوب 154  الهدف بإذن الله   158  والله الموفق   لو نزل تحت 154 يفضل الانتظار

  هل ال 185 هدف سريع ام سوينق :Eh S(7):  و شكرا

----------


## m.abdsatar

استاذنا الجميل
ما رايك الباوند فرنك
عندي عقد بيع
ولكم خالص الشكر

----------


## gina

هناك خبر فى تمام الساعة الخامسة مساءا بتوقيت مصر وهذا الخبر يخص الدولار التوقعات جيدة بالنسبة للعملة ،ولكن في ظل ظروف السوق الحالية يميل إلى أن يكون العكس صحيحا مقابل بعض العملات ، وبيانات تالفة قد تسبب في شراء السندات الأمريكية

----------


## aljameel

> مارايك الان بالمجنون ومارايك بالكيبل وشكرا

 أسف على التاخير رمضان كريم 
الكيبل لل 1.6300 
المجنون لل 153 
والله اعلم 
المجنون للمراقبه من 153 لل 152.70 والله اعلم متوقع ارتداد

----------


## star_000051

السلام عليكم 
توصيه على الباوند فرنك

----------


## aljameel

> استاذنا الجميل
> ما رايك الباوند فرنك
> عندي عقد بيع
> ولكم خالص الشكر

 متوقع والله اعلم لل 1.7285 
ومنها متوقع ارتداد لل 1.7410 او 1.7500 
ومن احد النقطتين نزول لل 1.7200 
لو واصل صعود فوق 1.7500 يفضل عدم البيع 
والله الموفق

----------


## 1عبدالله

كل سنة وانت طيب عمنا الجميل ولجميع الاخوة بالمنتدى 
رمضان كريم

----------


## lionofegypt2020

استاذنا ابو مروان 
كل سنة وانت طيب
ياريت رايك فى اليورو ين الان الى اين ؟؟

----------


## m.abdsatar

اشكر استاذنا الجميل علي الرد
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## aljameel

> كل سنة وانت طيب عمنا الجميل ولجميع الاخوة بالمنتدى 
> رمضان كريم

 كل عام وانت بخير

----------


## mtaham

اسعد الله مساءك يا أبو مروان
ما رأيك باتجاه الكيبل والمجنون آلان

----------


## 7afeedo

استاذنا الجميل ..
مبارك عليكم الشهر
أعاده الله عليكم وعلى الأمة الإسلامية باليمن والخير والبركات  
رأيكم الذي يمهنا في الباوند دولار
هبوط أم نزول ؟
تضاربت الآراء حوله .. فإلى أين تراه
وما هي النقط الحساسة في عملية الشراء والبيع ؟؟  
ولكم جزيل الشكر ،،،

----------


## aljameel

> استاذنا ابو مروان 
> كل سنة وانت طيب
> ياريت رايك فى اليورو ين الان الى اين ؟؟

 اليورو ين والله اعلم  المفروض الان من 134.75 للنزول   المهم تحت 135  هدف النزول بإذن الله 134.20  وهدف اخر بإذن الله 133.30  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اسعد الله مساءك يا أبو مروان
> ما رأيك باتجاه الكيبل والمجنون آلان

 المجنون الان والله اعلم للنزول  المهم تحت 154 مفروض نزول لل 153  الستوب 154.30  مراقبته عند 153 لل 152.70 والله اعلم متوقع ارتداد منها  والربح بالقناعه  الكيبل امامي هدف بإذن الله 1.6300  مراقبته من 1.6300 لل 1.6275  متوقع ارتداد والله اعلم  والربح بالقناعه  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> استاذنا الجميل ..
> مبارك عليكم الشهر
> أعاده الله عليكم وعلى الأمة الإسلامية باليمن والخير والبركات  
> رأيكم الذي يمهنا في الباوند دولار
> هبوط أم نزول ؟
> تضاربت الآراء حوله .. فإلى أين تراه
> وما هي النقط الحساسة في عملية الشراء والبيع ؟؟  
> ولكم جزيل الشكر ،،،

  
كل عام وانت بالف خير 
لحضات ساحاول اضع نقطة الفيصل مابين الصعود والهبوط

----------


## okno11

> كل عام وانت بالف خير 
> لحضات ساحاول اضع نقطة الفيصل مابين الصعود والهبوط

 فى الاتظار اخى الكريم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل سأتكلم بوجه عام عنه  المتوقع نزول لل 1.6280 + - تقريبا   منها متوقع الارتداد  كسر 1.6270 او لتاكيد اكثراغلاق يوم تحت 1.6270 متوقع والله اعلم 1.6100  وإن شاء الله سنتابع سوى   المهم فوق 1.6270 فمتوقع الصعود   والله الموفق

----------


## star_000051

استاذنا الجميل ..
مبارك عليكم الشهر
ماهو رايك فى الباوند فرنك  هبوط ام نزول ؟

----------


## aljameel

> استاذنا الجميل ..
> مبارك عليكم الشهر
> ماهو رايك فى الباوند فرنك هبوط ام نزول ؟

 كل عام وانت بخير 
اخي انا توقعت نزوله لل 1.7285 ويرتد منها 
هو نزل 1.7309 وارتد 
نراقب النقطتين في حال صعد وليست دعوة للشراء 
1.7410 او 1.7500 من احدهم متوقع نزول فممكن البيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد 
والهدف بإذن الله 1.7200 تقريبا والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  مراقبته عند 8300 + - تقريبا  متوقع منها ارتداد وصعود  الستوب نقطة الارتداد  الهدف مبدئيا والله اعلم 8500   وساكد الهدف بإذن الله لاحقا  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الدولار كندي الان بمناطق ارتداد للاسفل والله اعلم  1.0871 السعر الحالي  المهم تحت 880 متوقع نزول  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو الدولار كندي الان بمناطق ارتداد للاسفل والله اعلم  1.0871 السعر الحالي  المهم تحت 880 متوقع نزول   موفقين بإذن الله

   هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.0660  من اراد يبيع الان من السعر الحالي 1.0871 يضع الستوب  1.0890\1.0900  ومع النزول تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  والله الموفق

----------


## saud33

بارك الله فيك ابو مروان

----------


## فارس سبيع

صباح الخير  ابو مروان  
ممكن تشوفلي المجنون هل هو شرا والا بيع انا شاري وباقي 10 نقاط على الخروج

----------


## m.abdsatar

صباح الخير
متنظرينك يا ابو مروان

----------


## star_000051

صباح الخير أستاد جميل 
انا فاتح عقد شراء من النقطه 1.7573  الباوند فرنك 
هل سيصعد ام لا ؟
وشكراا

----------


## بدران88

ابو مروان تحياتي  
ممكن نظرتك لليورو دولار اذا ممكن

----------


## star_000051

استاد جميل 
ممكن رايك على الباوند فرنك

----------


## salman123

> صباح الخير أستاد جميل 
> انا فاتح عقد شراء من النقطه 1.7573 الباوند فرنك 
> هل سيصعد ام لا ؟
> وشكراا

  
مرحبا اخي ... وبعد اذن صاحب الموضوع   
أنا عامل صفقة شراء عليه بسعر 17430 ولن ابيعه أبدا بخساره ؟؟؟ 
عليك بالصبر ياخوي اذا كان الهامش عندك فيه نفس طويل ... 
فهو ان شاءالله في القاع الان ... مع بعض التذبذب بهذه الاسعار ؟

----------


## bilalo25

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل سأتكلم بوجه عام عنه  المتوقع نزول لل 1.6280 + - تقريبا   منها متوقع الارتداد  كسر 1.6270 او لتاكيد اكثراغلاق يوم تحت 1.6270 متوقع والله اعلم 1.6100  وإن شاء الله سنتابع سوى   المهم فوق 1.6270 فمتوقع الصعود   والله الموفق

 *السلام عليكم
هل نبيع الكيبل الآن من سعر 1.6240 ام ننتظر*

----------


## okno11

اليورو دولار الله لا يهينك

----------


## walid khaled

*والله انك أمير ياجميل وربي يسعدك دنيا وآ خرة يا حبيب الملايين جزاك الله خير ياوجه الخير*

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار الله لا يهينك

  
الله اعلم تحت 1.4280 هدفه بإذن الله 1.4185

----------


## aljameel

> *السلام عليكم* *هل نبيع الكيبل الآن من سعر 1.6240 ام ننتظر*

 والله اعلم تحت 1.6280 ولو صعد لل 1.6270 فهو للبيع 
هدفه بأذن الله 1.6100

----------


## aljameel

> استاد جميل 
> ممكن رايك على الباوند فرنك

 اخي تحت 1.7500 فهو للنزول والله اعلم 
احتمال يكتفى بالصعود الذي صعده اليوم 
واحتمال يصعد لل 1.7480 ومنها ينزول

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم تحت 1.6280 ولو صعد لل 1.6270 فهو للبيع 
> هدفه بأذن الله 1.6100

 كسر 1.6198 تقديم الستوب لل 1.6248 
والله الموفق

----------


## yasersafe

اخى الجميل يا ريت أهداف المجنون على مدى يومين او تلاته لانى داخل فى عملية شراء من 154.69 وخسرانه معاى بتاع 200 نقطة لحد دلوقتى
وأشكرك مقدما جزيل الشكر وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل يا ريت أهداف المجنون على مدى يومين او تلاته لانى داخل فى عملية شراء من 154.69 وخسرانه معاى بتاع 200 نقطة لحد دلوقتى
> وأشكرك مقدما جزيل الشكر وكل عام وانت بخير

 اخي بصراحة تحت 152.80 نزول 
امامي اهداف احتمال يصلها 151.50 و 150.40 والله اعلم 
لو صعد فوق 152.80 احتمال يصل لسعرك والله اعلم

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ماذا عن اليورو ين اخى الجميل تحياتى لك ..

----------


## aljameel

> ماذا عن اليورو ين اخى الجميل تحياتى لك ..

 والله اعلم تحت 134 هدفه بإذن الله 133  
لو صعد فوق 134 اخذ الحذر من النزول 
والله الموفق

----------


## rmr124

> اخي بصراحة تحت 152.80 نزول 
> امامي اهداف احتمال يصلها 151.50 و 150.40 والله اعلم 
> لو صعد فوق 152.80 احتمال يصل لسعرك والله اعلم

 الف شكر على وجهة النظر خير الكلام ما قل ودل

----------


## forex rising

ابو مروان اشلون صحتك ان شاء الله تكون بخير 
شنو رايك بالباوند يوصل اليوم الى 4150 ولا للصعود

----------


## jwana

مصدر اتحاد الصناعة البريطانية (أحدث إصدار)  
تدابير المستوى من وضع مؤشر للنشر على أساس مسح تجار التجزئة وتجار الجملة ؛  
كالعادة تأثير الفعلي> = التوقعات جيدة بالنسبة للعملة ؛  
تردد شهري أطلق سراحه ، في حوالي نهاية الشهر الحالي ؛  
الإصدار القادم 29 سبتمبر 2009  
فرنك فرنسي الملاحظات أعلاه 0 يشير إلى ارتفاع حجم المبيعات ، أدناه إلى أدنى ؛  
لماذا التجار 
الرعاية إنه وهو مؤشر رئيسي لانفاق المستهلكين بسبب مبيعات التجزئة والجملة بصورة مباشرة يتأثر المستهلك شراء المستويات ؛  
المتأتية عن طريق الدراسة الاستقصائية لنحو 160 شركات تجارة الجملة والتجزئة الذي يطلب المجيبين على معدل المستوى النسبي لحجم المبيعات الحالية ؛  
كما دعا مسح تجارة التوزيع ؛  
جراااح توسيع اتحاد الصناعة البريطانية (البنك المركزي) ؛

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان اشلون صحتك ان شاء الله تكون بخير 
> شنو رايك بالباوند يوصل اليوم الى 4150 ولا للصعود

 بخير الله يسلمك 
بإذن الله 1.6120 \ 1.6100

----------


## aljameel

> مصدر اتحاد الصناعة البريطانية (أحدث إصدار)   تدابير المستوى من وضع مؤشر للنشر على أساس مسح تجار التجزئة وتجار الجملة ؛   كالعادة تأثير الفعلي> = التوقعات جيدة بالنسبة للعملة ؛   تردد شهري أطلق سراحه ، في حوالي نهاية الشهر الحالي ؛   الإصدار القادم 29 سبتمبر 2009   فرنك فرنسي الملاحظات أعلاه 0 يشير إلى ارتفاع حجم المبيعات ، أدناه إلى أدنى ؛   لماذا التجار 
> الرعاية إنه وهو مؤشر رئيسي لانفاق المستهلكين بسبب مبيعات التجزئة والجملة بصورة مباشرة يتأثر المستهلك شراء المستويات ؛   المتأتية عن طريق الدراسة الاستقصائية لنحو 160 شركات تجارة الجملة والتجزئة الذي يطلب المجيبين على معدل المستوى النسبي لحجم المبيعات الحالية ؛   كما دعا مسح تجارة التوزيع ؛    جراااح توسيع اتحاد الصناعة البريطانية (البنك المركزي) ؛

  
جزاك الله خير

----------


## m.abdsatar

استاذنا الجميل ما هي نظرتك للمجنون الان
انا بايع من 151.65
وخسارة حوالي 45 نقطة
ما رايكم اعزكم الله

----------


## aljameel

> استاذنا الجميل ما هي نظرتك للمجنون الان
> انا بايع من 151.65
> وخسارة حوالي 45 نقطة
> ما رايكم اعزكم الله

 بإذن الله لل 150.85 
وهدف ثاني بإذن الله 150.40

----------


## m.abdsatar

شكرا استاذى والحمد لله في الطريق للاهداف

----------


## hatem9

اخي الحبيب ابو مروان              السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته           اتمني لك ولمن تحب صوما مقبولا تجد حلاوته في قلبك عند افطارك        واسئل الله ان ينعم عليك وعلي من احببت من خلقه بالصحة والعافيه        مقرونة بالايمان التام الذي تلقي به الله وهو راضي عنك

----------


## star_000051

السلام عليكم 
استاد جميل ممكن رايك على الكيبل

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> استاد جميل ممكن رايك على الكيبل

 تحت 1.6248 وهي الستوب 
بأذن الله لل 1.6120\1.6100 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الحبيب ابو مروان  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   اتمني لك ولمن تحب صوما مقبولا تجد حلاوته في قلبك عند افطارك  واسئل الله ان ينعم عليك وعلي من احببت من خلقه بالصحة والعافيه  مقرونة بالايمان التام الذي تلقي به الله وهو راضي عنك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## star_000051

ممكن توصيه على المجنون

----------


## هامور الفوركس

ما هو وضع الباوند

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن توصيه على المجنون

 والله اعلم سيذهب لل 152.70 ومنها يرتد  المهم لو ارتد منها ندخل بيع  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بإذن الله 150.40  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ما هو وضع الباوند

 والله اعلم سيذهب لل 1.6270  ومنها يرتد لو ارتد ندخل بيع  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بإذن الله 1.6100  والله الموفق

----------


## هامور الفوركس

> والله اعلم سيذهب لل 1.6270  ومنها يرتد لو ارتد ندخل بيع  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بإذن الله 1.6100   والله الموفق

 قرب تصفير العداد الله يستر

----------


## princeforex

اخي جميل اود ان اعلق على الباوند وهو نا بابع من تحليلي الشخصي  
اذا اغلق الباوند اليوم فوق 1.6264 سنرى له ارتفعات ولكن اغلاق اليوم وغدا مهم جدا بالنسبه للباوند  
من المحتمل ان اول ارتفاع سنراه هو 1.6420 هذا مبدأيا  
في حالة الاغلاق اسفل 1.6264 سنرى 1.6090 
*اللو لهذا اليوم نقطه قويه جدا جدا جدا كسرها والاغلاق اسفلها يؤكد نزوله الى 1.6090

----------


## star_000051

السلام عليكم 
استادنا جميل ممكن رايك على الباوند فرنك 
اهل سيصعد ام لا ؟

----------


## 7afeedo

> اخي جميل اود ان اعلق على الباوند وهو نا بابع من تحليلي الشخصي  
> اذا اغلق الباوند اليوم فوق 1.6264 سنرى له ارتفعات ولكن اغلاق اليوم وغدا مهم جدا بالنسبه للباوند  
> من المحتمل ان اول ارتفاع سنراه هو 1.6420 هذا مبدأيا  
> في حالة الاغلاق اسفل 1.6264 سنرى 1.6090 
> *اللو لهذا اليوم نقطه قويه جدا جدا جدا كسرها والاغلاق اسفلها يؤكد نزوله الى 1.6090

  
أخي الكريم برنيس فوركس
الإغلاق على أي ساعة بتوقيت مكة المكرمة ؟
علشان نكون بالصورة

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الان 1.4350  مراقبته الان او من السعر 1.4340  متوقع ارتداد وصعود والله اعلم  اهداف الصعود بإذن الله  1.4440  1.4465  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم سيذهب لل 1.6270  ومنها يرتد لو ارتد ندخل بيع  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بإذن الله 1.6100   والله الموفق

   صعوده فوق 1.6300  ارجح الصعود وليس النزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اخي جميل اود ان اعلق على الباوند وهو نا بابع من تحليلي الشخصي  
> اذا اغلق الباوند اليوم فوق 1.6264 سنرى له ارتفعات ولكن اغلاق اليوم وغدا مهم جدا بالنسبه للباوند  
> من المحتمل ان اول ارتفاع سنراه هو 1.6420 هذا مبدأيا  
> في حالة الاغلاق اسفل 1.6264 سنرى 1.6090 
> *اللو لهذا اليوم نقطه قويه جدا جدا جدا كسرها والاغلاق اسفلها يؤكد نزوله الى 1.6090

  
ماشاء الله عليك كلامك سليم 
واتوقع النقطة 1.6280 افضل والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> استادنا جميل ممكن رايك على الباوند فرنك 
> اهل سيصعد ام لا ؟

 اخي والله اعلم النزول هو سيد الموقف 
من امس واول امس وانا اقول هدفه 1.7200 
الان ولو صعد 1.7410 فمتوقع النزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الكريم برنيس فوركس
> الإغلاق على أي ساعة بتوقيت مكة المكرمة ؟
> علشان نكون بالصورة

 الاغلاق اخي والله اعلم الساعة 3 ليلا

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم سيذهب لل 1.6270  ومنها يرتد لو ارتد ندخل بيع  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بإذن الله 1.6100   والله الموفق

 الكيبل والله اعلم  مجرد صعد فوق 1.6280 فهو اقرب للصعود من النزول  الان لو نزل لل 1.4260  متوقع منها ارتداد  المهم من اراد دخول شراء يراقب 260  والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 250  الهدف القريب بإذن الله 1.6330  وله اهداف اخرى   فوق 1.6330 المجال مفتوح له والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## abu-ali

اخي الجميل الى اين وجهة المجنون  
لانه عندي بيع من 151.80 
وحاط هف البيع 150،85 
هل تتوقع هل له نزول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ولك جزيل الشكر .................................

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الان 1.4350  مراقبته الان او من السعر 1.4340  متوقع ارتداد وصعود والله اعلم  اهداف الصعود بإذن الله  1.4440  1.4465   والله الموفق

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق  من اراد دخول شراء من 340 يراقب ويدخل  الستوب نقطة الارتداد  او يضع 325  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل الى اين وجهة المجنون  
> لانه عندي بيع من 151.80 
> هل تتوقع هل له نزول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> ولك جزيل الشكر .................................

  
اخي والله اعلم تحت 152.75 فهو للنزول 
بس اخاف الكيبل يسحبه معه صعود 
راقبه والله لا يخسرك

----------


## alkhyaal

شكرااااااااااا ع المجهود الفعٌال .. 
شي توصيه للحين ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> شكرااااااااااا ع المجهود الفعٌال .. 
> شي توصيه للحين ؟؟

 لاشكر على واجب اخي 
راقب الكيبل واليورو دولار كما بالتوصيه 
الكيبل عند 1.6260 
واليورو عند 1.4340 
متوقع ارتداد وصعود والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  134.17  شراء من السعر الحالي  الستوب  134  الهدف 134.65 بإذن الله  مراقبته لو واصل صعود  لو صعد فوق 135 هدفه بإذن الله 137.50  والله اعلم من اجمل الفرص  ربي يكتب لها النجاح بإذن الله وتوفيقه  والله الموفق   لو نزل هدفه بإذن الله 132.50

----------


## alkhyaal

والله بهدلني هاليورو 
العصر مارضى ينزل مع الدولار والحين شكله مايبي ينزل مع الين
ماأدري ليش مامصفي النيه معي

----------


## 7afeedo

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  134.17  شراء من السعر الحالي  الستوب  134  الهدف 134.65 بإذن الله  مراقبته لو واصل صعود  لو صعد فوق 135 هدفه بإذن الله 137.50  والله اعلم من اجمل الفرص  ربي يكتب لها النجاح بإذن الله وتوفيقه  والله الموفق   لو نزل هدفه بإذن الله 132.50

 أستاذنا الجميل ..
مساك الله بالخير 
لا زلنا نراقب نقطة 134.65
وكذلك نراقب صعوده فوق الـ 135
أما بالنسبة له إذا صعد فوق الـ 135 فتتوقع أن يصل إلى 137 
السؤال ..
هل سوف يتم ذلك اليوم ؟
أم ممكن الصفقة في حال تفعلها أن تأخذ وقتاً إلى يوم الاثنين القادم ؟  
ولكم جزيل الشكر ،،،

----------


## ابو يعقوب

اخى الكريم ماهو رايك فى النىوزلاندى /ين

----------


## aljameel

> والله بهدلني هاليورو 
> العصر مارضى ينزل مع الدولار والحين شكله مايبي ينزل مع الين
> ماأدري ليش مامصفي النيه معي

 إن شاء الله يسعدك

----------


## aljameel

> أستاذنا الجميل ..
> مساك الله بالخير 
> لا زلنا نراقب نقطة 134.65
> وكذلك نراقب صعوده فوق الـ 135
> أما بالنسبة له إذا صعد فوق الـ 135 فتتوقع أن يصل إلى 137 
> السؤال ..
> هل سوف يتم ذلك اليوم ؟
> أم ممكن الصفقة في حال تفعلها أن تأخذ وقتاً إلى يوم الاثنين القادم ؟  
> ولكم جزيل الشكر ،،،

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
هاهو يصل 134.65 الحمد لله 
متى يصل هذا بعلم الغيب الله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الكريم ماهو رايك فى النىوزلاندى /ين

 أسف اخي لايوجد لدي البيانات للعمله 
البرامج التي لدي لاتوجد بها العمله 
اذا لديك برنامج به العمله اعطني الرابط وابشر بتحليله

----------


## دانة

مساااااااااااااااااء الخير 
جيتكم بعد غيبه طوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييله
الله يرزقنا وياك يا استاذي الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  134.17  شراء من السعر الحالي  الستوب  134  الهدف 134.65 بإذن الله  مراقبته لو واصل صعود  لو صعد فوق 135 هدفه بإذن الله 137.50  والله اعلم من اجمل الفرص  ربي يكتب لها النجاح بإذن الله وتوفيقه  والله الموفق   لو نزل هدفه بإذن الله 132.50

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  هاهو يصل للهدف 134.65  اتوقع والله اعلم مواصلة الصعود فوق 135  وبإذن الله لهدفنا 137.50  ولو نزل بعض الشي  وللامانه انا لم اغلق الصفقة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> مساااااااااااااااااء الخير 
> جيتكم بعد غيبه طوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييله
> الله يرزقنا وياك يا استاذي الجميل

 هلا مساء النور والسرور 
الله يرزق الجميع يارب

----------


## ابو يعقوب

شكرا اخى ولاكن لا اعرف كيف ارفع اللفات

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا اخى ولاكن لا اعرف كيف ارفع اللفات

 هذا موقع للرفع 
ارفع البرنامج   http://www.kinguploader.com/upload_control.aspx

----------


## 7afeedo

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  هاهو يصل للهدف 134.65  اتوقع والله اعلم مواصلة الصعود فوق 135  وبإذن الله لهدفنا 137.50  ولو نزل بعض الشي  وللامانه انا لم اغلق الصفقة  والله الموفق

  
طيب استاذنا الجميل ...
سؤال أخير ..
في حال وصل 135
وين نحط الستوب ؟؟
هل هو نقطة الدخول يعني 134.64
ولا برأيك وين ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> طيب استاذنا الجميل ...
> سؤال أخير ..
> في حال وصل 135
> وين نحط الستوب ؟؟
> هل هو نقطة الدخول يعني 134.64
> ولا برأيك وين ؟؟

  
اخي مادخلت من البداية اعطى فرصة 
وكان الستوب 17 لل 5 نقاط  
اذا مادخلت انتظر حتى نرى فرصة دخول وسابلغ عنها في حال اخترق 135

----------


## 7afeedo

> اخي مادخلت من البداية اعطى فرصة 
> وكان الستوب 17 لل 5 نقاط  
> اذا مادخلت انتظر حتى نرى فرصة دخول وسابلغ عنها في حال اخترق 135

 أمرك أستاذ جميل
منتظر معاك   :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  134.17  شراء من السعر الحالي  الستوب  134  الهدف 134.65 بإذن الله  مراقبته لو واصل صعود  لو صعد فوق 135 هدفه بإذن الله 137.50  والله اعلم من اجمل الفرص  ربي يكتب لها النجاح بإذن الله وتوفيقه  والله الموفق   لو نزل هدفه بإذن الله 132.50

   

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  هاهو يصل للهدف 134.65  اتوقع والله اعلم مواصلة الصعود فوق 135  وبإذن الله لهدفنا 137.50  ولو نزل بعض الشي  وللامانه انا لم اغلق الصفقة  والله الموفق

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## khalid9997

الله يوفقك استاذ جميل وإلى الأمام دومممممممممممممم

----------


## دانة

استاذي الجميل ايش تقصد للمشاهده

----------


## saud33

اخوي ابو مروان  هل اليورو ين  للشراء   وماهي النقطه اللتي تحدد  
هل اذا لامس 135 يكون شراء

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي الجميل ايش تقصد للمشاهده

 اقصد اختي لمن دخل بالتوصية من البداية

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي ابو مروان هل اليورو ين للشراء وماهي النقطه اللتي تحدد 
> هل اذا لامس 135 يكون شراء

 بإذن الله متوقع اختراق 135 والله اعلم 
ولكن لمن لم يدخل من البداية الانتظار حتى نرى فرصة جيدة للدخول 
وليس الدخول من بعد الاختراق

----------


## دانة

تعرف يا استاذي اتمنى من الله في هذا الشهر الفضيل انه يرزقني مثل علمك ويزيدك

----------


## saud33

بارك الله فيك اخوي ابو مروان  وننتظر  اشارتك

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الان 1.4350  مراقبته الان او من السعر 1.4340  متوقع ارتداد وصعود والله اعلم  اهداف الصعود بإذن الله  1.4440  1.4465   والله الموفق

   للمشاهدة والمراقبة والله الموفق  المهم يكون فوق 1.4340 وهي الستوب

----------


## aljameel

> تعرف يا استاذي اتمنى من الله في هذا الشهر الفضيل انه يرزقني مثل علمك ويزيدك

 أمين يارب العالمين 
اللهم ارزق العلم للجميع يارب بالشهر الفضيل

----------


## هامور الفوركس

اخوي جميل عندي عقد بيع للباوند من 16200  واستوب 16358   
رأاقفل الصفقة وادخل شراء من هنا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الان 1.4350  مراقبته الان او من السعر 1.4340  متوقع ارتداد وصعود والله اعلم  اهداف الصعود بإذن الله  1.4440  1.4465   والله الموفق

   

> الكيبل والله اعلم  مجرد صعد فوق 1.6280 فهو اقرب للصعود من النزول  الان لو نزل لل 1.4260  متوقع منها ارتداد  المهم من اراد دخول شراء يراقب 260  والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 250  الهدف القريب بإذن الله 1.6330  وله اهداف اخرى   فوق 1.6330 المجال مفتوح له والله اعلم  والله الموفق

   للمشاهدة والمراقبة والله الموفق  المهم يكون فوق 1.4340 وهي الستوب    والكيبل مجرد وصوله لل 1.6330   بإذن الله اتجاه صاعد ولو نزول  واهدافه قد تصل به لل 1.6400 و 1.6500  والله اعلم  موفقين بأذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي جميل عندي عقد بيع للباوند من 16200 واستوب 16358  
> رأاقفل الصفقة وادخل شراء من هنا

 اخي والله صعب اقولك اقفل  
ولكن راقب هو متوقع فوق 1.6250 صعود 
وجرد يصل 1.6330 يتاكد الصعود والله اعلم  
الافضل تراقب والله يبعد عنك الخسارة

----------


## janoubi

ما بتتوقع بصحح ل 1.6230 ؟
مع الشكر

----------


## aljameel

> ما بتتوقع بصحح ل 1.6230 ؟
> مع الشكر

 لحضات ساحاول اطلع بنقطة فيصل مابين الصعود والنزول

----------


## janoubi

طمنّي الله يبارك بهمتك

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم  راقبو النقاط التاليه   الان فوق 1.6255 متوقع 1.6330  وصوله لل 1.6330 موجتنا صاعده بإذن الله  لو نزل وما صعد فوق 1.6300 متوقع ارتداد من 1.6230 + - تقريبا  كسر 1.6215 ولو بنقطة هدفه بإذن الله  1.6100  فممكن الشراء لو نزل والستوب 1.6215  كسر 1.6215 بيع والستوب 1.6300 او ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم  والله الموفق  من لم تتضح له يسأل وانا اجيب عليه

----------


## janoubi

جزاك الله الخير
السؤال 
انا بايع من 6230 اي متى بقرر احتفظ بالبيع واي متى بقرر اغلق على خسارة ؟
تحملني لو سمحت

----------


## هامور الفوركس

طيب اخي جميل لو كسر 16255   هل ينزل اكثر الى كسر 16200

----------


## aljameel

الان اليورو ين متوقع ارتداد 
لو نزل لل 134.50 متوقع ارتداد منها 
هدف الصعود بإذن الله 135.10

----------


## saud33

ماشاء الله عليك يابو مروان  كفيت ووفيت بشرح الكيبل 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## saud33

ماشاء الله عليك يابو مروان  كفيت ووفيت بشرح الكيبل 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله الخير
> السؤال 
> انا بايع من 6230 اي متى بقرر احتفظ بالبيع واي متى بقرر اغلق على خسارة ؟
> تحملني لو سمحت

 اخي لو ماصعد لل 330 وكسر 255 متوقع نزول لسعر بيعك تقريبا  
منها راقبه لو نزل وكسر 215 احتفظ فيه 
لو صعد لل 330 متوقع من بعدها ينزل لل 270\280 ومنها تغلق من بعد مراقبه 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> طيب اخي جميل لو كسر 16255 هل ينزل اكثر الى كسر 16200

 اخي تحت 6300 وكسر 6255 متوقع 6230 تقريبا اما يرتد منها او يواصل نزول 
كسر 6215 بيع

----------


## دانة

بس ممكن توضح نقطة الدخول سواء بيع او شراء لانى متلخبطه شوي

----------


## جديدفوركس

تنصح بالدخول الان والهدف 330

----------


## 7afeedo

> الكيبل والله اعلم  راقبو النقاط التاليه   الان فوق 1.6255 متوقع 1.6330  وصوله لل 1.6330 موجتنا صاعده بإذن الله  لو نزل وما صعد فوق 1.6300 متوقع ارتداد من 1.6230 + - تقريبا  كسر 1.6215 ولو بنقطة هدفه بإذن الله  1.6100  فممكن الشراء لو نزل والستوب 1.6215  كسر 1.6215 بيع والستوب 1.6300 او ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم  والله الموفق   من لم تتضح له يسأل وانا اجيب عليه

  
حبيبنا وأستاذنا الجميل 
الأوامر إذن معلقة على الشكل التالي 
الزوج : باوند دولار
الأمر : شراء
نقطة الدخول :  1.6320
نقطة الهدف : 1.6330
الستوب : 1.6215 
وأمر معلق آخر
الزوج : باوند دولار
الأمر : بيع
نقطة الدخول : 1.6215
نقطة الهدف : 1.6100
الستوب : 1.6300 
أليس كذلك ... ولا في تعديل ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> بس ممكن توضح نقطة الدخول سواء بيع او شراء لانى متلخبطه شوي

 لو صعد 6330 متوقع منها ينزل تقريبا 6270\6280 ومنها ارتداد فندخل شراء 
والستوب نقطة الارتداد 
تحت 6300 وكسر 6255 متوقع 6230 تقريبا ومنها ندخل شراء 
والستوب اما 6215 او نقطة الارتداد 
كسر 62156 بيع والهدف 6100 والستوب 6300 او مايناسب حسابك 
والله الموفق

----------


## janoubi

شكرا على هالتفصيل الممتع
زادك الله علما

----------


## aljameel

> حبيبنا وأستاذنا الجميل 
> الأوامر إذن معلقة على الشكل التالي 
> الزوج : باوند دولار
> الأمر : شراء
> نقطة الدخول : 1.6320
> نقطة الهدف : 1.6330
> الستوب : 1.6215 
> وأمر معلق آخر
> الزوج : باوند دولار
> ...

  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljameel

> تنصح بالدخول الان والهدف 330

 لا انصح الان

----------


## دانة

يسلمو الله يصبرك علينا

----------


## aljameel

> يسلمو الله يصبرك علينا

 بخدمة الجميع

----------


## star_000051

ممكن رايك فى المجنون

----------


## دانة

الاخ الي كتب الاوامر المعلقة يعطية الف عافية ياليت كل ما شرح لنا الاستاذ هو يكتب الاوامر علشان نقدر نستوعب كلام الاستاذ اكثر
يعطيكم الف عافية

----------


## 7afeedo

> حبيبنا وأستاذنا الجميل 
> الأوامر إذن معلقة على الشكل التالي 
> الزوج : باوند دولار
> الأمر : شراء نقطة الدخول : 1.6230
> نقطة الهدف : 1.6330
> الستوب : 1.6215 
> وأمر معلق آخر
> الزوج : باوند دولار
> الأمر : بيع
> ...

  
أرجو تصحيح نقطة الدخول الأولى في عملية الشراء
الصحيح هو 1.6230
وليس 1.6320 كما ذكر سابقاً

----------


## 7afeedo

يا جماعة ...
راقبوا الكيبل (الباوند - دولار)
لم يتجاوز الـ 1.6300
وهو نازل الآن ... 
للمراااااااااااقبة وتجهيز الأوامر  
(طبعاً من بعد اذن استاذنا الجميل)

----------


## janoubi

هل ارتفعت احتمالات التوجه نحو ال 6255 ؟؟

----------


## جديدفوركس

اوامر بيع والا اوامر شراء 
تتوقع البيع افضل

----------


## okno11

جزاك الله خير على موضوعك القيم

----------


## aljameel

> اوامر بيع والا اوامر شراء 
> تتوقع البيع افضل

 اخي البيع اذا كسر 1.6215

----------


## janoubi

موضوع راق جدا" أتمنى لصاحبه  دوام التوفيق

----------


## MR_ADEL

أخى الجميل ...اليورو ين الان ارتد من 134.50 ؟؟؟ وكم الاستوب؟

----------


## aljameel

من اراد دخول شراء بالكيبل من اقرب نقطة لل 16215 يدخل شراء  او من يتحمل حسابه الستوب 65 نقطة يدخل شراء الان والخيار لكم  والستوب 16215  كسر الستوب بيع   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أخى الجميل ...اليورو ين الان ارتد من 134.50 ؟؟؟ وكم الاستوب؟

  
ضع الستوب 134.40 
مجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب

----------


## MR_ADEL

بارك الله فيك وتقبل صالح عملك ...

----------


## aljameel

واليورو دولار والله اعلم صعود بإذن الله  الستوب 1.4340  الاهداف بإذن الله  1.4440  1.4465  والله الموفق  واختراق 1.4380 تاكيد الصعود والله اعلم

----------


## FLEX ZEE

الا خ الجميل    السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   ما تحليلك  لليورو باوند الملكي   جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## al7boob

> واليورو دولار والله اعلم صعود بإذن الله     الستوب 1.4340  الاهداف بإذن الله  1.4440  1.4465  والله الموفق   واختراق 1.4380 تاكيد الصعود والله اعلم  توكلنا على الله وشرينا

  من السعر الحالى

----------


## aljameel

> الا خ الجميل   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   ما تحليلك لليورو باوند الملكي   جزاك الله خيرا

 اخي راقب 8815 احتمال فوقها يصعد لل 8860 
ومنها ينزل كسر 8815 متوقع نزول والله اعلم 
هو بالغالب عكس الكيبل والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار كندي  السعر الحالي  1.0885  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  البيع اما من السعر الحالي او لو صعد لل 900\930  الستوب  1.1000  الاهداف بإذن الله  1.0600  1.0400  ممكن الاستفاده منه ولو بعقد صغير  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم موفقين بإذن الله 
جمعة مباركة

----------


## salman123

> واليورو دولار والله اعلم صعود بإذن الله   الستوب 1.4340  الاهداف بإذن الله  1.4440  1.4465  والله الموفق   واختراق 1.4380 تاكيد الصعود والله اعلم

 مرحبا اخي ... 
اتوقع والله اعلم انه سيهبط الى 14300 تقريبا ثم يعاود الارتفاع .... 
وسيكون السوق اليوم متذبب بشكل قوي ؟؟ 
اللي حسابه مايتحمل يبتعد عن السوق افضل اليوم ؟؟ 
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## al7boob

> واليورو دولار والله اعلم صعود بإذن الله  الستوب 1.4340  الاهداف بإذن الله  1.4440  1.4465  والله الموفق   واختراق 1.4380 تاكيد الصعود والله اعلم

  للعلم ضرب الستوب  ..

----------


## alkanderi82

هل سيواصل الهبوط الى 1.4185

----------


## fnammas

الباوند  صعود  الى  1.6400 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> واليورو دولار والله اعلم صعود بإذن الله  الستوب 1.4340  الاهداف بإذن الله  1.4440  1.4465  والله الموفق   واختراق 1.4380 تاكيد الصعود والله اعلم

 معوضة بإذن الله  المشكلة انه ضرب الستوب وصاعد لهدفه

----------


## star_000051

استاد جميل 
ممكن رايك على المجنون  هل سيصعد ام لا؟

----------


## alkanderi82

ما رايك باليورو هل سيهبط ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> استاد جميل 
> ممكن رايك على المجنون هل سيصعد ام لا؟

 والله اعلم سيواصل صعود

----------


## aljameel

> ما رايك باليورو هل سيهبط ؟؟

 والله اعلم لا سيصعد بإذن الله 
هدفه بإذن الله 1.4440\1.4450

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار كندي  السعر الحالي  1.0885  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  البيع اما من السعر الحالي او لو صعد لل 900\930  الستوب  1.1000  الاهداف بإذن الله  1.0600  1.0400  ممكن الاستفاده منه ولو بعقد صغير   والله الموفق

  
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
مبرووووووووووووك

----------


## ابو يعقوب

الاخ بارك الله لنا فيه مارايك فى الفرنك كندى

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل لو نزل لل 6310\6320 
متوقع ارتداد منها  
والله الموفق

----------


## ابو يعقوب

الفرنك كندى ياباشا

----------


## ابو يعقوب

ايه رايك فيه

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ بارك الله لنا فيه مارايك فى الفرنك كندى

 بإذن الله نازل لل 9550  والستوب 9860  والله الموفق

----------


## m.abdsatar

استاذنا الجميل
ما هي اهداف المجنون الان
وما هي اهدافة البعيدة المتوقعة
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## alkhyaal

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
> مبرووووووووووووك

  
وصل الهدف ولا شو ؟؟!! :Emoticon1:

----------


## aljameel

> استاذنا الجميل
> ما هي اهداف المجنون الان
> وما هي اهدافة البعيدة المتوقعة
> جزاكم الله خير

 والله اعلم هدفه الان بإذن الله 
154\ 154.50\ المجال مفتوح له والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> وصل الهدف ولا شو ؟؟!!

 لا اخي ماوصل الهدف وبإذن الله لهدفه 
نبارك لمن دخل فيه مايقارب 100 نقطة

----------


## ابو يعقوب

اليورو باوند اخباره ايه ياستاذ جميل

----------


## m.abdsatar

> والله اعلم هدفه الان بإذن الله 
> 154\ 154.50\ المجال مفتوح له والله اعلم

 جزاكم الله خير وسدد خطاكم
وشكرا لاهتمامكم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6308  نراقب نقطة 1.6250 +- تقريبا متوقع النزول لها والارتداد منها  الدخول شراء من 1.6250  الستوب 1.6220  الهدف بإذن الله 1.6440  كسر 1.6220 بيع   والهدف بإذن الله 1.6060  والستوب اما الهاي اليوم او ضعو مايناسبكم  والله الموفق

----------


## princeforex

اخي جميل قبل قليل نزل الباوند الى 1.6266 وارتد منها الى 1.6320 وهو الان 1.6305 
وتتوقع ان يعاود النزول الى 1.6250 والارتداد منها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ستكون هذه المره خطره لانه في حال النزول مره اخرى سيعاود النزول الى الاسفل

----------


## aljameel

> اخي جميل قبل قليل نزل الباوند الى 1.6266 وارتد منها الى 1.6320 وهو الان 1.6305 
> وتتوقع ان يعاود النزول الى 1.6250 والارتداد منها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ستكون هذه المره خطره لانه في حال النزول مره اخرى سيعاود النزول الى الاسفل

 انا اتكلم عن توقع موجه والله اعلم تصيب ام تخيب 
وين الخطورة بالنزول كسر 6220 نبيع 
وين مايروح معه  صعود او نزول

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6308  نراقب نقطة 1.6250 +- تقريبا متوقع النزول لها والارتداد منها  الدخول شراء من 1.6250  الستوب 1.6220  الهدف بإذن الله 1.6440  كسر 1.6220 بيع   والهدف بإذن الله 1.6060  والستوب اما الهاي اليوم او ضعو مايناسبكم  والله الموفق

 ومن اراد دخول شراء من السعر الحالي فله الخيار  والستوب 1.6220

----------


## sameeh

اخي الفاضل شو رايك بالمجنون اين سوف يتجه باقي هذا اليوم ... ؟؟؟ ارجو الافادة ... وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الفاضل شو رايك بالمجنون اين سوف يتجه باقي هذا اليوم ... ؟؟؟ ارجو الافادة ... وجزاك الله خيرا

 اخي من الصعب تحديد اين يذهب باقي اليوم 
لاتنسى اليوم جمعة ويفضل الابتعاد  
ولاكن لو بينزل فاتوقع يكون نزوله لل 152لل 151.80 
ومنها متوقع صعود لل 154\154.50 
والله الموفق  
الموجه فوق 151.50 صاعد بإذن الله والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6308  نراقب نقطة 1.6250 +- تقريبا متوقع النزول لها والارتداد منها  الدخول شراء من 1.6250  الستوب 1.6220  الهدف بإذن الله 1.6440  كسر 1.6220 بيع   والهدف بإذن الله 1.6060  والستوب اما الهاي اليوم او ضعو مايناسبكم  والله الموفق

 من يرغب الشراء يفضل من 1.6250 + - تقريبا  والستوب 1.6220  والله الموفق

----------


## sameeh

> اخي من الصعب تحديد اين يذهب باقي اليوم 
> لاتنسى اليوم جمعة ويفضل الابتعاد  
> ولاكن لو بينزل فاتوقع يكون نزوله لل 152لل 151.80 
> ومنها متوقع صعود لل 154\154.50 
> والله الموفق  
> الموجه فوق 151.50 صاعد بإذن الله والله اعلم

 *********** بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على الرد

----------


## salman123

> مرحبا اخي ... 
> اتوقع والله اعلم انه سيهبط الى 14300 تقريبا ثم يعاود الارتفاع .... 
> وسيكون السوق اليوم متذبب بشكل قوي ؟؟ 
> اللي حسابه مايتحمل يبتعد عن السوق افضل اليوم ؟؟ 
> مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق

 حذرنا قبل وقلنا السوق اليوم متذبذب بشكل قوي ؟؟؟    :016:   وهذا اليور نزل كما توقعنا ؟   لا تنسو ان اليورو ارتفع بالامس بشكل كبير ؟   فكان من الطبيعي النزول والتصحيح هذا اليوم ؟  معوضين ان شاءالله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6308  نراقب نقطة 1.6250 +- تقريبا متوقع النزول لها والارتداد منها  الدخول شراء من 1.6250  الستوب 1.6220  الهدف بإذن الله 1.6440  كسر 1.6220 بيع   والهدف بإذن الله 1.6060  والستوب اما الهاي اليوم او ضعو مايناسبكم  والله الموفق

 نزل 1.6255 من دخل به يلتزم بالستوب  ومن لم يدخل نراقب الافتتاح احتمال ينزل لل 1.6250 + -  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  سعر الاغلاق  1.7007  لو صعد لل 1.7100 او قريب منها  متوقع الارتداد من الارتداد بيع   الستوب اما نقطة الارتداد او 1.7140  الهدف بإذن الله  1.6900  والله الموفق

----------


## أبو محمد.

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  134.17  شراء من السعر الحالي  الستوب  134  الهدف 134.65 بإذن الله  مراقبته لو واصل صعود  لو صعد فوق 135 هدفه بإذن الله 137.50  والله اعلم من اجمل الفرص  ربي يكتب لها النجاح بإذن الله وتوفيقه  والله الموفق   لو نزل هدفه بإذن الله 132.50

 الهدف 137.50 قائم المهم السعر فوق 133 والله اعلم  احتمال اكتفى بالنزول عند 133.66 واحتمال ينزل لل 133.50 + - تقريبا ويرتد  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.4303  فوق 1.4270 وهي الستوب  متوقع والله اعلم صعود  هدف الصعود بإذن الله  1.4460  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.0592  المهم نراقب الافتتاح   النقطة 1.0618 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول  وهي الستوب للبيع  هدف البيع بإذن الله  1.0490  والله الموفق

----------


## abo saqer

مساء الخير ابو مروان  طمنى عنك عساك بخير

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي  8406  والله اعلم بمناطق ارتداد صعود  مراقبته المهم فوق 8490 وهي الستوب  الهدف بإذن الله  8530  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الخير ابو مروان  طمنى عنك عساك بخير

 هلا وغلى  اقول المنتدى منور ليه  بخير عساك بخير

----------


## abo saqer

> هلا وغلى  اقول المنتدى منور ليه  بخير عساك بخير

  بوجودك والله ياغالي  اشكرك على تحليلاتك الرائعة وانارة الطريق للغلابى امثالي ,جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي ين  السعر الحالي  78.69  مراقبة النقطة 78.20 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول  من اراد دخول شراء مراقبة الافتتاح  الستوب   78.20  هدف الشراء بإذن الله  79.90  كسر 78.20 بيع  الستوب ضعو مايناسبكم  الاهداف بإذن الله  77.50  76.50  75.50  والله الموفق

----------


## alkanderi82

يا اخوي الجميل ما في مجال لليورو ان يوصل للـــ1.4185

----------


## aljameel

> يا اخوي الجميل ما في مجال لليورو ان يوصل للـــ1.4185

 اكون معك صريح الهدف العام لليورو دولار 1.4600\1.4700  متى يصل الله اعلم  احتمال لو نزل تحت 1.4270 يصل لسعرك ولست متاكد بصراحه  هو تحت 4270 متوقع نزول لكم الله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  152.28  احتمال ينزل لل 152\151.80  ومنها يرتد صعود  المهم لو نزل لاحدهم وارتد ندخل شراء  الستوب نقطة الارتداد او 151.60  الهدف بأذن الله  154.50  والله الموفق

----------


## alkanderi82

شكرا يا الجميل على التوضيح وإلى الامام ان شاء الله واتمنى نزول العملة لتعويض الخسائر

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
النيوزلندي دولار السعر الحالي  6829  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الستوب  6772  الهدف بإذن الله  6940\6960  والله الموفق

----------


## salman123

مرحبا اخي الجميل ... 
اذا ممكن تبين توجه زوج الكندي دولار  ...  
حيث اني قمت ببيعه من سعر 1.0925   
ماهو الهدف المتوقع له ؟  
ولك جزيل الشكر ...

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا اخي الجميل ... 
> اذا ممكن تبين توجه زوج الكندي دولار ...  
> حيث اني قمت ببيعه من سعر 1.0925  
> ماهو الهدف المتوقع له ؟  
> ولك جزيل الشكر ...

 انا وصيت عليه من قبل والستوب 1.1000  بإذن الله اهدافه  1.0600  1.0400  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> انا وصيت عليه من قبل والستوب 1.1000  بإذن الله اهدافه  1.0600  1.0400  والله الموفق

 اخي أسف الستوب 1.0965

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم     الدولار كندي  السعر الحالي  1.0885  والله اعلم متوقع نزول  البيع اما من السعر الحالي او لو صعد لل 900\930  الستوب  1.1000  الاهداف بإذن الله  1.0600  1.0400  ممكن الاستفاده منه ولو بعقد صغير   والله الموفق

   الستوب الجديد 1.0965   اختراق 1.0965 والله اعلم سيذهب   1.1130

----------


## عبدالله سعود

ابو  مروان  وش   رايك  باليورو باوند  يهمني  رايك  كثير

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان وش رايك باليورو باوند  يهمني رايك كثير

  
الان والله اعلم بمنطقة محيره وهو اقرب للنزول من الصعود 
اخي راقب الكيبل لوكسر 1.6220 متوقع صعوده 
هو بالغالب عكس الكيبل والله اعلم

----------


## salman123

> انا وصيت عليه من قبل والستوب 1.1000  بإذن الله اهدافه  1.0600  1.0400  والله الموفق

 يعطيك العافيه اخوي الجميل .. 
وجزاك الله ألف خير ان شاءالله

----------


## Abuhmaid

السلام عليكم اخونا الجميل اسما ووصفا تابعت معك صفقة اليورو ين الاسبوع الماضى و دخلتها معك بالرغم من عدم متابعتى لاى توصيات  وذلك لسببين  الاول هو انها وافقت نظرتى للين فى ذلك اليوم وهى انه الى الهبوط  الثانى انك وضعت الاستوب على بعد 17 نقطة و هذا والله من اعجب ما رأيت فى الفوركس بالطبع انا وضعت الاستوب ابعد من ذلك ,,,  ولكن الصفقة كللت بالنجاح والحمد لله!! سؤالى لك يا اخى الفاضل  كيف بالله عليك حددت الاستوب بهذه الدقة ؟؟؟  اذا لم تكن بك رغبة بنقل العلم وكنت ممن يكتفون بوضع التوصيات وتلقى التهانى ... فاننى احترم ذلك ولك جزيل الشكر  اما ان قمت بالاجابة فسوف يأسرنى جميلك!! كل عام وانت فى اتم الصحة والعافية

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخونا الجميل اسما ووصفا تابعت معك صفقة اليورو ين الاسبوع الماضى و دخلتها معك بالرغم من عدم متابعتى لاى توصيات  وذلك لسببين  الاول هو انها وافقت نظرتى للين فى ذلك اليوم وهى انه الى الهبوط  الثانى انك وضعت الاستوب على بعد 17 نقطة و هذا والله من اعجب ما رأيت فى الفوركس بالطبع انا وضعت الاستوب ابعد من ذلك ,,,  ولكن الصفقة كللت بالنجاح والحمد لله!! سؤالى لك يا اخى الفاضل  كيف بالله عليك حددت الاستوب بهذه الدقة ؟؟؟  اذا لم تكن بك رغبة بنقل العلم وكنت ممن يكتفون بوضع التوصيات وتلقى التهانى ... فاننى احترم ذلك ولك جزيل الشكر  اما ان قمت بالاجابة فسوف يأسرنى جميلك!! كل عام وانت فى اتم الصحة والعافية

 هلا اخي 
الستوب وضعته بناء على موجه توقعتها  
وكانت 134 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  152.28  احتمال ينزل لل 152\151.80  ومنها يرتد صعود  المهم لو نزل لاحدهم وارتد ندخل شراء  الستوب نقطة الارتداد او 151.60  الهدف بأذن الله  154.50   والله الموفق

   والله اعلم المجنون لو واصل نزول هدفه بإذن الله 150

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  134.17  شراء من السعر الحالي  الستوب  134  الهدف 134.65 بإذن الله  مراقبته لو واصل صعود  لو صعد فوق 135 هدفه بإذن الله 137.50  والله اعلم من اجمل الفرص  ربي يكتب لها النجاح بإذن الله وتوفيقه  والله الموفق   لو نزل هدفه بإذن الله 132.50

 والله اعلم الهدف قائم بإذن الله  نراقب الافتتاح المهم 133.60 فوقها متوقع صعود وهي الستوب للصعود من اهداف الصعود غير الهدف الرئيسي  هدف بإذن الله 135.50  كسرها والله اعلم متوقع نزول اهداف النزول بإذن الله  133\132.50\132  والله الموفق

----------


## anwar

السلام عليكم
اخي واستاذي ابو مروان
كيف احدد امكنه الارتداد السعر وياليت تشرح بالشارت
ولك كل التوفيق

----------


## Abuhmaid

> هلا اخي 
> الستوب وضعته بناء على موجه توقعتها  
> وكانت 134 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم

 شكرا جزيلا
اسبوع موفق بإذن الله

----------


## janoubi

يسعد اوقاتك استاذي
اذا تكرمت نظرة مختصرة آنية للباوند والمجنون وحبيب القلب اليورو ين
اعذر ازعاجي ولكن آرائك مشوّقة
مع الشكر والامتنان

----------


## diefallh

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة  وبركاتة 
     اسبوع موفق  للجميع
كل عام وانتم  بخير وصحة

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> اخي واستاذي ابو مروان
> كيف احدد امكنه الارتداد السعر وياليت تشرح بالشارت
> ولك كل التوفيق

   هذا شارت للكيبل  اخي متوقع ارتداد من اما بين 61% و 50%  او 61% والله اعلم  لو نزل تحت 61% متوقع النزول وانا حددت للكيبل 1.6220 الستوب وكسرها بيع

----------


## aljameel

> يسعد اوقاتك استاذي
> اذا تكرمت نظرة مختصرة آنية للباوند والمجنون وحبيب القلب اليورو ين
> اعذر ازعاجي ولكن آرائك مشوّقة
> مع الشكر والامتنان

 اخي انا كتبت توصية للكيبل والمجنون  وساوضح اكثر  الكيبل والله اعلم  متوقع ارتداد من 1.6250 + - ومنها صعود لهدف بإذن الله 1.6440  الستوب 1.6220  هو نزل يوم الجمعه لل 1.6255 اليوم نراقبه  كسر 1.6220 ولو بنقطة  نبيع والستوب ضعو مايناسبكم  متوقع نزول بإذن الله لل 1.6100 \ 1.6060  المجنون  والله اعلم  هو بالغالب النزول اقرب من الصعود ولكن  متوقع نزول لل 152 لل 151.80 ومنها يرتد  لو ارتد منها نضع الستوي نقطة الارتداد او 151.60  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 154.50  لو واصل نزول هدف النزول بإذن الله 150.50 \150  والله الموفق  اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## diefallh

استفسار استاذنا  بعد  اذنك 
على شارت الكيبل الويكلى هابط و اليومى صاعد و4ساعات والساعة هابط باى اتجاة ناخد فى الاعتبار عشان نكون مع الترند ولا نخالفة سؤال محيرنى مشكور  سلفا 
بارك الله لك

----------


## aljameel

> استفسار استاذنا بعد اذنك 
> على شارت الكيبل الويكلى هابط و اليومى صاعد و4ساعات والساعة هابط باى اتجاة ناخد فى الاعتبار عشان نكون مع الترند ولا نخالفة سؤال محيرنى مشكور سلفا 
> بارك الله لك

 الاكبر فالاصغر فالاصغر 
انا بالغالب احلل على الساعه 
راقب النقطة 1.6220 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم

----------


## janoubi

شكرا يا طيب

----------


## diefallh

> الاكبر فالاصغر فالاصغر 
> انا بالغالب احلل على الساعه 
> راقب النقطة 1.6220 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم

 مشكور  على الاهتمام  جزاك الله  كل  الخيرات

----------


## janoubi

هذا مجنوننا فتح على قاب بمحيط النقطة المحددة من قبل جنابك للنزول .... فهل يمكن ان نشتري الآن ؟ونضع الستوب 151.60 / 151.50

----------


## aljameel

> هذا مجنوننا فتح على قاب بمحيط النقطة المحددة من قبل جنابك للنزول .... فهل يمكن ان نشتري الآن ؟ونضع الستوب 151.60 / 151.50

 اخي الافضل الانتظار او ساعة 
احتمال يواصل نزول الله اعلم

----------


## m.abdsatar

اسبوع موفق للجميع ان شاء الله
المجنون عامل جاب كبيرة هل من المفترض ان السوق يقفل هذة الجاب ام لا

----------


## aljameel

> اسبوع موفق للجميع ان شاء الله
> المجنون عامل جاب كبيرة هل من المفترض ان السوق يقفل هذة الجاب ام لا

 احتمال اخي 
الغالب نزول لل 150.50\150 والله اعلم

----------


## okno11

نظرة على اليورو بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> نظرة على اليورو بارك الله فيك

 راقب النقطة 1.4270 
فوقها متوقع صعود تحتها متوقع نزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

راقبو المجنون تحت 152 والله اعلم متوقع النزول  السعر الحالي 151.81  اهداف النزول بإذن الله 150.50\150  والله الموفق

----------


## دانة

استاذي الجميل يعني ندخل صفقة المجنون الخين

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي الجميل يعني ندخل صفقة المجنون الخين

 انتظري لحضات يقولو فيه خبر على الين 
لو صعد ننتظر افضل

----------


## دانة

تعرف ايش المشكله عندي استاذي لما تكتب تحليل معين اتلخبط  لما تكتب اذا صعد او اذا نزل ما اعرف شراء ولا بيع
معليش بطيئة فهم

----------


## M-elgendy

ازيك يا استاذ جميل منور والله فى موضوعك  
بقالى زمان وانا مش بتابعك  
قولى ايه اخبار اليورو ين ؟؟  
عشقك هذا الزوج  :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

> تعرف ايش المشكله عندي استاذي لما تكتب تحليل معين اتلخبط لما تكتب اذا صعد او اذا نزل ما اعرف شراء ولا بيع
> معليش بطيئة فهم

 والله اعلم المتوقع نزول اخاف من الخبر يعكس الاتجاه لصعود

----------


## saadkanzallah

اسبوع موفق

----------


## aljameel

> ازيك يا استاذ جميل منور والله فى موضوعك  
> بقالى زمان وانا مش بتابعك  
> قولى ايه اخبار اليورو ين ؟؟  
> عشقك هذا الزوج

 هلا اخي  
منور بوجودكم 
هو المفروض فوق 133صعود 
ولكن مجرد كسره لل 133.65 احتمال كسر 133 ولست متاكد

----------


## saadkanzallah

نظرة على  المجنون والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> نظرة على المجنون والله الموفق

 انتظر حتى اتاكد منه

----------


## M-elgendy

> هلا اخي  
> منور بوجودكم 
> هو المفروض فوق 133صعود 
> ولكن مجرد كسره لل 133.65 احتمال كسر 133 ولست متاكد

 
شكرا ليك يا غالى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي  8406  والله اعلم بمناطق ارتداد صعود  مراقبته المهم فوق 8490 وهي الستوب  الهدف بإذن الله  8530   والله الموفق

   مبروووك الارتداد   لمن دخل به رفع الستوب لمنطقة الدخول  والهدف بإذن الله 8500\8530  والله الموفق

----------


## sameeh

اخي الفاضل شو رايك بالمجنون ... ارجو الافادة ان امكن

----------


## aljameel

سامحونا على المجنون   المشكلة بعدم المرونة من قبلكم   انا ذكرت نزول وذكرت متوقع تحت 152 اهدافه 150.50\150  كثرت الاسئله تشتت الافكار  بأذن الله معوضه  ومبرووك لمن دخل

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو المجنون تحت 152 والله اعلم متوقع النزول  السعر الحالي 151.81  اهداف النزول بإذن الله 150.50\150   والله الموفق

   مبرووك لمن دخل ومعوضة بإذن لمن لم يدخل  ولا انصح بالدخول لمن لم يدخل من البداية  ومن دخل وضع الستوب لمنطقة الدخول  والله الموفق

----------


## فارس سبيع

اخي ممكن تشوفلي اليورو دولار  هل هو بيع

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ممكن تشوفلي اليورو دولار هل هو بيع

 اخي ذكرت نقطة 1.4270 فوقها متوقع الصعود

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6308  نراقب نقطة 1.6250 +- تقريبا متوقع النزول لها والارتداد منها  الدخول شراء من 1.6250  الستوب 1.6220  الهدف بإذن الله 1.6440  كسر 1.6220 بيع   والهدف بإذن الله 1.6060  والستوب اما الهاي اليوم او ضعو مايناسبكم  والله الموفق

 مبروووووووك لمن دخل   المهم رفع الستوب لل 1.6240 او لمنطقة الدخول للاحتياط   والله الموفق

----------


## solo90515

اخي الكريم ما وضع اليورو ين الان بعد الكسر
هل هو صعود ام نزول
جزاك الله الخير

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الكريم ما وضع اليورو ين الان بعد الكسر
> هل هو صعود ام نزول
> جزاك الله الخير

 اخي انا ذكرت اهدافه 132.50 و 132 
الهدف الاول الحمد لله وصل له اتوقع الوصول للهدف الثاني بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  الكيبل لو كسر 1.6255 متوقع كسر 1.6220  المهم لو كسر 6255 بيع والستوب الهاي اليوم او ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم المهم تحت 6299  الاهدف بإذن الله 1.6100 \ 1.6060 او القناعة  مالم يكسرها بإذن الله صعود كما بالتوصية  والله الموفق

----------


## دانة

يا استاذي هو الحين كسر 255 ندخل الصفقة

----------


## aljameel

> يا استاذي هو الحين كسر 255 ندخل الصفقة

 أسف للتاخير كنت بالصلاة 
نعم للبيع انتظري حتى يصعد كم نقطة 
والستوب 1.6299 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم  الكيبل لو كسر 1.6255 متوقع كسر 1.6220  المهم لو كسر 6255 بيع والستوب الهاي اليوم او ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم المهم تحت 6299  الاهدف بإذن الله 1.6100 \ 1.6060 او القناعة  مالم يكسرها بإذن الله صعود كما بالتوصية   والله الموفق

   راقبو النقطة 1.6220 لتاكيد النزول والله اعلم  تقديم الستوب مع النزول  أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم  الكيبل لو كسر 1.6255 متوقع كسر 1.6220  المهم لو كسر 6255 بيع والستوب الهاي اليوم او ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم المهم تحت 6299  الاهدف بإذن الله 1.6100 \ 1.6060 او القناعة  مالم يكسرها بإذن الله صعود كما بالتوصية   والله الموفق

 صباح الخير  الان السعر 1.6240  هو لم يكسر 1.6220   الان نغلق البيع  وندخل شراء والستوب 1.6220  هدفنا بإذن الله 1.6440 او القناعة  كسر 1.6220 ندخل بيع  والستوب ضعو مايناسبكم  والهدف بإذن الله  1.6100\1.6060 \ او القناعة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.4303  فوق 1.4270 وهي الستوب  متوقع والله اعلم صعود  هدف الصعود بإذن الله  1.4460   والله الموفق

   للمشاهدة والمراقبة والله الموفق  السعر الان 1.4281

----------


## بوراجح

كسر 16220 رايك ندخل بيع الان

----------


## youfi

صباح الخير للجميع
هل ف امكانيه لارتداد سعر الكيبل والصعود
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

> كسر 16220 رايك ندخل بيع الان

 اخي بيع

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير للجميع
> هل ف امكانيه لارتداد سعر الكيبل والصعود
> تحياتي

 اخي الان نزول والله اعلم 
ولكن كل شي متوقع

----------


## حمو الاسكندرانى

صباح الخير على الجميع اخى العزيز  ما رأيك فى usd/canadian

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير على الجميع  اخى العزيز   ما رأيك فى usd/canadian

  
اخي انا ذكرت اذا اخترق 965 والله اعلم سيذهب لل 1.1130

----------


## henry66

أخي الجميل تركت لك رسالة علي الخاااااص ارجو الرد

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  الكيبل ينزل لل 1.6275 تقريبا ويرتد منها لل 1.6350  لو واصل نزول وكسر 1.6240 بإذن الله للا هداف السفلى   والله الموفق

----------


## بدران88

ابو مروان تحياتي  
شو رأيك باليورو دولار اشوف له نزله 20-30 نقطه تقريبا شو رأيك 
تحياتي

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم انا بايع الباوند من 6204 ماذا تنصحني اعمل اصبر علية ام اخرج خسارة

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان تحياتي  
> شو رأيك باليورو دولار اشوف له نزله 20-30 نقطه تقريبا شو رأيك 
> تحياتي

 احتمال والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم انا بايع الباوند من 6204 ماذا تنصحني اعمل اصبر علية ام اخرج خسارة

 اخي احتمال ولو صعد لل 6350 
والله اعلم متوقع ينزل من بعدها مو اقل من 100 نقطة 
واحتمال يواصل نزول الان تحت 6275 
ولست متاكد 100% انما توقعات

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم  الكيبل ينزل لل 1.6275 تقريبا ويرتد منها لل 1.6350  لو واصل نزول وكسر 1.6240 بإذن الله للا هداف السفلى    والله الموفق

  
للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## قاهر العملات

السلام عليكم
بعد اذن الاخ ابومروان
انا اشوف الباوند حاليا صاعد الى 1.6359
و حاليا ممكن ينزل الى 1.6266 و الارتداد منها في اتجاه الهدف المذكور
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## بدران88

> احتمال والله اعلم

 
مشكور على الرد  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> بعد اذن الاخ ابومروان
> انا اشوف المجنون حاليا صاعد الى 1.6359
> و حاليا ممكن ينزل الى 1.6266 و الارتداد منها في اتجاه الهدف المذكور
> بالتوفيق للجميع

 ماشاء الله تبارك الله عليك 
متقاربين انا وانت

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم  الكيبل ينزل لل 1.6275 تقريبا ويرتد منها لل 1.6350  لو واصل نزول وكسر 1.6240 بإذن الله للا هداف السفلى    والله الموفق

 طبعا هو نزل لل 1.6276 وارتد لل 6295  ثم نزل لل 6256 وارتد منها مرة اخرى  الان نراقب لتاكيد الصعود يجب اختراق 6302  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.6360  مالم يخترق 6302 فمتوقع نزوله وباختراق 6240  بإذن الله اهدفنا تحت   والله الموفق

----------


## MR_ADEL

المجنون .. ابو مروان .. بارك الله فيك

----------


## janoubi

> طبعا هو نزل لل 1.6276 وارتد لل 6295  ثم نزل لل 6256 وارتد منها مرة اخرى  الان نراقب لتاكيد الصعود يجب اختراق 6302  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.6360  مالم يخترق 6302 فمتوقع نزوله وباختراق 6240  بإذن الله اهدفنا تحت    والله الموفق

 من اجمل التحليلات التي اتباعها .... ولكن ما يعيقني بالدخول استنادا لها هو العبارة المظللة بالاحمر .... هي التي تمنعني من الشراء او البيع .... ارجو ان يكون لها حل عملي  مع كل الشكر

----------


## okno11

اليورو ابو مروان بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون .. ابو مروان .. بارك الله فيك

 انتظر حتى تتضح الرؤيه افضل 
الان احتمال فوق 151 بيروح لل 152.30 ولست متاكد 
والله اعلم

----------


## MR_ADEL

> انتظر حتى تتضح الرؤيه افضل 
> الان احتمال فوق 151 بيروح لل 152.30 ولست متاكد 
> والله اعلم

 الف شكر وفي انتظار المزيد يا ابو مروان ... اكرمك الله

----------


## aljameel

> من اجمل التحليلات التي اتباعها .... ولكن ما يعيقني بالدخول استنادا لها هو العبارة المظللة بالاحمر .... هي التي تمنعني من الشراء او البيع .... ارجو ان يكون لها حل عملي  مع كل الشكر

 شكرا لك اخي على الثناء 
كلمة مالم اعتبرها استوب للبيع لانه تحت 6302 هو اقرب للنزول من الصعود والله اعلم 
اختراق 6302 صعود والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ابو مروان بارك الله فيك

 والله اعلم اختراق 1.4260 سيذهب به لل 1.4400  
هو بالاساس لديه هدف 1.4460 
والله الموفق

----------


## janoubi

> شكرا لك اخي على الثناء 
> كلمة مالم اعتبرها استوب للبيع لانه تحت 6302 هو اقرب للنزول من الصعود والله اعلم 
> اختراق 6302 صعود والله اعلم

   شكرا على التوضيح استاذي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mtaham

ما رأيك فى الدولار كندى يا أبو مروان

----------


## aljameel

راقبو المجنون  والله اعلم   فوق 151.11 او 151 وهي الستوب  متوقع بإذن الله 152.30  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ما رأيك فى الدولار كندى يا أبو مروان

 والله اعلم متوقع له صعود 
من الافضل الانتظار حتى يكون الدخول من منطقة أمنه  بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

وللامانه انا بعت الكيبل من 1.6284 والستوب 1.6295 
كمغامر

----------


## أبو خليل

> راقبو المجنون   والله اعلم   فوق 151.11 او 151 وهي الستوب  متوقع بإذن الله 152.30   والله الموفق

 تكفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ابو مروان والله يعطيك مليون عافية على الجهود المبذولة لاخوانك ،،   وان شاء الله الى الصعود بعد اغلاق الديلي بشمعة انعكاسية والله اعلم ،،   حبيت اسلم عليك يا غاااااااااااااالي ،،   :Eh S(7):  :Icon26:  :Good:

----------


## aljameel

> تكفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ابو مروان والله يعطيك مليون عافية على الجهود المبذولة لاخوانك ،،   وان شاء الله الى الصعود بعد اغلاق الديلي بشمعة انعكاسية والله اعلم ،،   حبيت اسلم عليك يا غاااااااااااااالي ،،

  
الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك اخي ابوخليل 
وكل عام وأنت بالف خير

----------


## صاحب قرار

> وللامانه انا بعت الكيبل من 1.6284 والستوب 1.6295 
> كمغامر

  وانا بعت من 16280   لاستوب 16310    والهدف 100 اشكرك   موضوعك جدا  رائع

----------


## أبو خليل

> وانا بعت من 16280 لاستوب 16310 والهدف 100 اشكرك موضوعك جدا رائع

 هو نفسه رائع ولذلك موضوعه رائع اخي صاحب قرار ،،،   :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> وانا بعت من 16280 لاستوب 16310 والهدف 100 اشكرك موضوعك جدا رائع

 الله كريم 
اتمنى تنزل الستوب لل 6295 والله اعلم أمن

----------


## 2e2y2e2

> وللامانه انا بعت الكيبل من 1.6284 والستوب 1.6295 
> كمغامر

 دخلت معك بيع  ولكن كم الهدف ؟
وهل الستوب يعنى التحول للشراء ؟

----------


## aljameel

> دخلت معك بيع ولكن كم الهدف ؟
> وهل الستوب يعنى التحول للشراء ؟

 هو بس يكسر 1.6240 ابشر بالخير بإذن الله 
على الاقل 100 نقطة تنقص تزيد بعض الشي 
المهم الربح بالقناعه

----------


## 2e2y2e2

جزاك الله خير اخ جميل

----------


## okno11

> اليورو ابو مروان بارك الله فيك

 افا عليك ابو مروان نسيت سؤالى بارك الله فيك

----------


## صاحب قرار

> الله كريم 
> اتمنى تنزل الستوب لل 6295 والله اعلم أمن

  ولا يهمك انت تآ مر  أمر

----------


## aljameel

> افا عليك ابو مروان نسيت سؤالى بارك الله فيك

 افا جاوبت عليك بالصفحة السابقة

----------


## khalid9997

اخي ابو مروان باقي 13 نقطة ويضرب الاستــــــــوب ماهو رائيك

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابو مروان باقي 13 نقطة ويضرب الاستــــــــوب ماهو رائيك

 اخي الخيار لك والافضل اغلق 
تحت 1.6295 فهو للنزول فوقها والله اعلم بيصعد

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو المجنون  والله اعلم   فوق 151.11 او 151 وهي الستوب  متوقع بإذن الله 152.30   والله الموفق

  
من دخل بالمجنون يراقب فوق 152 
لو واصل خير وبركة

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم للصلاة 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.6265  شراء من السعر الحالي  الستوب  1.6235  الهدف بإذن الله  1.6360  والله الموفق   المجنون   السعر الحالي  151.36  شراء من السعر الحالي  الستوب  151  الاهداف بإذن الله  152  153  والله الموفق

----------


## 2e2y2e2

هل نقفل بيع الباوند ؟

----------


## aljameel

> هل نقفل بيع الباوند ؟

 ياحلو ماقلنا الربح بالقناعه

----------


## أبو محمد.

ممكن للباوند يجيب 6204 نقطة دخولي

----------


## فادي1

> ممكن للباوند يجيب 6204 نقطة دخولي

  ممكن :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  133.46  بيع من السعر الحالي او اذا صعد  الستوب  134  الهدف بإذن الله  131.50  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  133.46  بيع من السعر الحالي او اذا صعد  الستوب  134  الهدف بإذن الله  131.50   والله الموفق

 الغاء التوصية صعود غريب

----------


## Ahmed_S

صعود بسبب تأثير الأخبار على الدولار

----------


## aljameel

> صعود بسبب تأثير الأخبار على الدولار

 شكرا اخي احمد

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  133.46  بيع من السعر الحالي او اذا صعد  الستوب  134  الهدف بإذن الله  131.50   والله الموفق

   معوضة بإذن الله  خيرها في غيرها إن شاء الله  انا الغيت التوصية لانه بلحضه صعد 20 نقطة فخفت بأمانه

----------


## janoubi

احسنت وجزاك الله الخير
تصرفك يدل على احساس كبير بالمسؤولية
بارك الله بك

----------


## Ahmed_S

انا فعلت التوصية وهدفها 131.70 ،لأني لاحظت الارتفاع كان مراوغة على الخبر 
جزاك الله  خير اخي الجميل

----------


## 2e2y2e2

كما ترى اخ جميل   هبوط لل باوند  اليورو   المجنون  اليوفى  
فهل ترى نقاط ارتداد قريبة ؟

----------


## aljameel

الانترنت اليوم يقطع كثير عندي 
لا اعرف السبب

----------


## aljameel

> انا فعلت التوصية وهدفها 131.70 ،لأني لاحظت الارتفاع كان مراوغة على الخبر 
> جزاك الله خير اخي الجميل

 مبروك لك تستاهل كل خير

----------


## aljameel

> كما ترى اخ جميل هبوط لل باوند اليورو المجنون اليوفى 
> فهل ترى نقاط ارتداد قريبة ؟

 بإذن الله بعد الصلاة

----------


## أبو محمد.

مارايك الان بالباوند بعد الهبوط انا عندي شراء من 6250 ماذا تنصحني

----------


## the night steed

السلام عليكم 
اخي aljameel 
ماهو تحليلك وتوقعك لليورو  ين

----------


## aljameel

> مارايك الان بالباوند بعد الهبوط انا عندي شراء من 6250 ماذا تنصحني

 هو بالاساس عنده هدف والله اعلم 1.6100 
هو نزل لل 1.6111 وارتد 
الان راقب 1.6190\1.6200 احتمال يرتد منها وينزل 
لو صعد فوق 6200 احتمال يصل لسعرك 
لو واصل نزول تحت 1.6100 متوقع يصل لل 1.6030 
ومنها يرتد

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي aljameel 
> ماهو تحليلك وتوقعك لليورو ين

  
اخي انا ذكرت بالتوصيه عليه هدفه بإذن الله 131.50 
احتمال يصل لهدفه والله اعلم

----------


## بدران88

ابو مروان تحياتي  
اذا ممكن نظرتك دولار ين هل من المتوقع ان يرحع للهاي 
تحياتي

----------


## أبو محمد.

مارايك بالباوند وشكر ا لك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  مراقبته لو صعد عند 1.4240 متوقع والله اعلم يرتد منها نزول  لو ارتد ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بإذن الله  1.4150  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان تحياتي  
> اذا ممكن نظرتك دولار ين هل من المتوقع ان يرحع للهاي 
> تحياتي

 والله اعلم فوق 92.65 صعود 
تحتها نزول لل 92.20

----------


## saud33

ابو مروان الله يمسيك بالخير 
وشرايك في اليورو  دولار  هل تشوف انه اكتفى بالصعود الى 1.4225
ولا ننتظر الى 1.4240
واليورو  ين  هل توافقني ابو مروان بانه باغلاق شمعتين اربع ساعات تحت خط فيبو 50  ممكن يوصل لمنطة خط الفيبو 61.8  عند 131.50

----------


## بدران88

> والله اعلم فوق 92.65 صعود 
> تحتها نزول لل 92.20

  
مشكور يا عسل على الرد

----------


## Ahmed_S

> مبروك لك تستاهل كل خير

 الله يسلمك عزيزي للأسف انا حاط الهدف 131.70 والستوب نقطة الدخول للحين ما ضرب بعد والله كريم
ننتظر توصياتك على الباوند صراجة عالق فيه شراء من 6660 وملعوزني شوي لحد الحين والهدج ممنوع ممنوع

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  اليورو ين  والله اعلم سينزل لل 131.20  متوقع منها ارتداد  شراء من 131.20  والستوب 131  مجرد يصعد رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول  والهدف القناعة  لو صعد الان فوق 132.10 تلغى التوصيه  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

يدي بتحكني على الكيبل  ودخلت شراء كمغامر من1.6125 وانا رجل مغامر  والستوب 1.6112  وهدفي بإذن الله 1.6205  واذا واصل فوقها متمسك به حتى القناعة  والله الموفق

----------


## M-elgendy

> يدي بتحكني على الكيبل  ودخلت شراء كمغامر من1.6125 وانا رجل مغامر  والستوب 1.6112  وهدفي بإذن الله 1.6205  واذا واصل فوقها متمسك به حتى القناعة  والله الموفق

 
موفق بإذن الله ابو مرواان  :Eh S(7):

----------


## أبو محمد.

انا عندي عقد شراء من 6250 مارايك انا ارى سوف يصعد الى 6235

----------


## janoubi

معي شراء باوند من 6160 بتنصحني خليه معي او بتخلى عنه بخسارة ؟

----------


## aljameel

> معي شراء باوند من 6160 بتنصحني خليه معي او بتخلى عنه بخسارة ؟

 الصبر جميل والله اعلم

----------


## BO_SOUD

> يدي بتحكني على الكيبل  ودخلت شراء كمغامر من1.6125 وانا رجل مغامر  والستوب 1.6112  وهدفي بإذن الله 1.6205  واذا واصل فوقها متمسك به حتى القناعة  والله الموفق

 بالتوفيق  اخى الكريم مايمنع الواحد يغامر من وقت لوقت  شكله بيعكس كل التوقعات غدا :016:  كالعاده

----------


## aljameel

> انا عندي عقد شراء من 6250 مارايك انا ارى سوف يصعد الى 6235

 والله اعلم لو واصل صعود فوق 6205 احتمال يصل سعرك واحتمال اكثر 
انت راقب والله لا يخسرك

----------


## aljameel

> بالتوفيق   اخى الكريم مايمنع الواحد يغامر من وقت لوقت  شكله بيعكس كل التوقعات غدا  كالعاده

  
بالتوفيق للجميع إن شاء الله

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان الأسترالي دولار الى اين

----------


## janoubi

انا بعت يورو ين من 131.60 بتعتقد رح ينزل للنقطة يللي ذكرتها او رح يكفي طلوع ؟

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان الأسترالي دولار الى اين

 والله اعلم 8345 تقريبا اما منها نزول او مواصلة صعود 
لو ارتد نزول هدفه بإذن الله 8200

----------


## mmhosny

الله يكرمك من اوسع ابوابه يا شيخنا

----------


## aljameel

> انا بعت يورو ين من 131.60 بتعتقد رح ينزل للنقطة يللي ذكرتها او رح يكفي طلوع ؟

  
الله يهديك تبيع  
انا قلت شراء من 131.20 
والله مااعرف اقولك ايش 
والله اعلم له نزول  ولست متاكد

----------


## عبدالله سعود

_ابومروان   لاهنت    ابي   نظرتك    لليورو  باوند_  _انا   متعلق   من   بيع0.8773_  _وين   اقفل    ووين    تتوقع    هدفه   لنهاية   الاسبوع_

----------


## aljameel

> _ابومروان لاهنت ابي نظرتك لليورو باوند_  _انا متعلق من بيع0.8773_  _وين اقفل ووين تتوقع هدفه لنهاية الاسبوع_

 والله اعلم سيصل لسعرك

----------


## aljameel

راقبو اليورو ين عند 132.40 او 132.70  متوقع من احدهم ارتداد ونزول  هدف النزول 131.20 بإذن الله  والمجنون عند 150.70  والله الموفق  والان أستاذنكم للصلاة

----------


## بدران88

ابو مروان صباح الخير  
قبل الله صلاتكم 
اشوف الدولار ين عزم عل الصعود شو رأيك 
تحياتي

----------


## janoubi

> راقبو اليورو ين عند 132.40 او 132.70  متوقع من احدهم ارتداد ونزول  هدف النزول 131.20 بإذن الله  والمجنون عند 150.70  والله الموفق  والان أستاذنكم للصلاة

  
ممكن نبيع من السعر الحالي والستوب 132.70 ؟

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو اليورو ين عند 132.40 او 132.70  متوقع من احدهم ارتداد ونزول  هدف النزول 131.20 بإذن الله  والمجنون عند 150.70  والله الموفق  والان أستاذنكم للصلاة

 مبروووووووووك لمن دخل به  مراقبته عند 131 متوقع ارتداد وصعود بإذن الله  والهدف بالقناعه  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  مراقبته لو صعد عند 1.4240 متوقع والله اعلم يرتد منها نزول  لو ارتد ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بإذن الله  1.4150   والله الموفق

   بإذن الله لهدفه

----------


## henry66

أخي الجميل اردت ان اشكرك علي مرأي ومسمع من الجميع لتطنيشك ليا وعدم ردك واحترامك ليا وعلي العموم مسيرك هتحتاجني في يوم من الايام وعندها هساعدك باذن الله وربنا يوفقك علشان تقدر تساعد الاعضاء

----------


## yasersafe

الاخ henry66 خف بقى انت فاضى للمنتدى هنا ولا ايه بصراحة يا اخى والله خنقتنا منك
ارحمنا بقى عشان ربنا يرحمك

----------


## محمود عبد السلام

جزاك الله خيرا وان شاء الله الى الاهداف

----------


## دانة

اخي هنري66 رمضان كريم

----------


## henry66

أخي ياسر 
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## m.abdsatar

> أخي الجميل اردت ان اشكرك علي مرأي ومسمع من الجميع لتطنيشك ليا وعدم ردك واحترامك ليا وعلي العموم مسيرك هتحتاجني في يوم من الايام وعندها هساعدك باذن الله وربنا يوفقك علشان تقدر تساعد الاعضاء

 اعتقد ان الادب فضلوه عن العلم
عيب الكلام اللي بيتقال احنا ناس كبيرة ميصحش كدة

----------


## janoubi

> مبروووووووووك لمن دخل به  مراقبته عند 131 متوقع ارتداد وصعود بإذن الله  والهدف بالقناعه  والله الموفق

 ما شاء الله
مبدع
بانتظار الجديد لاني ما تجرأت استغلها

----------


## janoubi

ملك  بدي منك توصية مغامرة حتى ادخل بنصف رصيدي

----------


## aljameel

> ملك  بدي منك توصية مغامرة حتى ادخل بنصف رصيدي

 شكرا على الثقة 
نصيحة لاتغامر حتى لاتخسر حسابك

----------


## قاهر العملات

> ملك  بدي منك توصية مغامرة حتى ادخل بنصف رصيدي

  :No3:  
السلام عليكم
الافضل اخوي لا تغامر
لا توجد توصية مضمونة في الفوركس  
انت تنتظر منها الكثير ممكن تخسرك الكثير
ادخل بالقليل و المكسب بالقناعة افضل من خسارة راس المال 
بالتوفيق لك

----------


## aljameel

راقبو المجنون الان  السعر الحالي 151.08  متوقع والله اعلم صعود  هدف الصعود الاول بإذن الله  151\151.10  لو واصل صعود خير وبركة  المهم فوق 149.50  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو المجنون الان  السعر الحالي 151.08  متوقع والله اعلم صعود  هدف الصعود الاول بإذن الله  151\151.10  لو واصل صعود خير وبركة  المهم فوق 149.50  والله الموفق

 لا للاستعجال من اقرب نقطة لل 149.50 الدخول يفضل

----------


## قاهر العملات

بالتوفيق لك اخي الجميل في توصيتك
و كاضافة بسيطة لتوصيتك
اولى الاهداف ان شاء الله عند 150.70 ثم الهدف الموالي عند 151.46
الاهداف جارية ان شاء الله ما لم يتم كسر النقطة 149.20

----------


## aljameel

راقبو اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي  1.7075  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  نراقب النقطة 1.7058 وهي الستوب  لو انكسرت متوقع ارتداد من 1.7010 والله اعلم  الهدف بإذن الله من 100 لل 200 نقطة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بالتوفيق لك اخي الجميل في توصيتك
> و كاضافة بسيطة لتوصيتك
> اولى الاهداف ان شاء الله عند 150.70 ثم الهدف الموالي عند 151.46
> الاهداف جارية ان شاء الله ما لم يتم كسر النقطة 149.20

 شكرا لك اخي قاهر العملات 
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي  1.7075  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  نراقب النقطة 1.7058 وهي الستوب  لو انكسرت متوقع ارتداد من 1.7010 والله اعلم  الهدف بإذن الله من 100 لل 200 نقطة   والله الموفق

   متوقع كسر 1.7058  يفضل الشراء من 1.7010 متوقع ارتداد منها  والستوب نقطة الارتداد

----------


## saud33

ابو مروان  كم وقف الخساره  للمجنون

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان كم وقف الخساره للمجنون

 149.50

----------


## saud33

> 149.50

  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل اردت ان اشكرك علي مرأي ومسمع من الجميع لتطنيشك ليا وعدم ردك واحترامك ليا وعلي العموم مسيرك هتحتاجني في يوم من الايام وعندها هساعدك باذن الله وربنا يوفقك علشان تقدر تساعد الاعضاء

  طلبك غريب اخي ولا اعرفك لا من قريب ولا بعيد 
فمن الصعب تلبية طلبك 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## ابو مشعل

> طلبك غريب اخي ولا اعرفك لا من قريب ولا بعيد 
> فمن الصعب تلبية طلبك 
> وجزاك الله خير

 فعلا طلب غريب

----------


## أبو محمد.

مارايك باليورو وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> مارايك باليورو وشكرا

 الله اعلم صاعد ولست متاكد 
 السوق الان ضعيف صعب الحكم 100%

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم فوق 1.6310  اتوقع صعود في صعود  الارتداد من 1.6310 تقريبا  ممكن ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والله اعلم هدفه بإذن الله  1.6050  او القناعه  والله الموفق

----------


## ابو مشعل

اخي الجميل اذا ممكن نظرتك للذهب هل يرتد ام يتابع صعود وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## بدران88

ابو مروان سلام عليكم  
اذا ممكن نظرتك للدولار ين يا صديقي 
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل اذا ممكن نظرتك للذهب هل يرتد ام يتابع صعود وجزاك الله خيرا

  
اخي ابومشعل أسف ارجو معذرتي لحرمته

----------


## princeforex

اخي جميل ما رايك باليورو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي ين  السعر الحالي  76.83  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الستوب  76.50  الهدف بإذن الله  78.10  يفضل الشراء من اقرب نقطة للستوب  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان سلام عليكم  
> اذا ممكن نظرتك للدولار ين يا صديقي 
> تحياتي

 اتوقع والله اعلم 
صعود لل 92.50 \92.60 
منها اما يرتد او يواصل صعود 
والله الموفق

----------


## بدران88

> اتوقع والله اعلم 
> صعود لل 92.50 \92.60 
> منها اما يرتد او يواصل صعود 
> والله الموفق

  
شكرا يا عسل  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> اخي جميل ما رايك باليورو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 فوق 4260 والله اعلم اقرب للصعود

----------


## ابو مشعل

> اخي ابومشعل أسف ارجو معذرتي لحرمته

  بارك الله بك وجزاك الله خيرا على التنبية 
والله هذه اول مرة افكر به مجرد تفكير

----------


## ali_sii

السلام عليكم  _اخي جميل ما رايك باGBP  USDل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  _اخي جميل ما رايك باGBP USDل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_

 الكيبل والله اعلم فوق 1.6310  اتوقع صعود في صعود  الارتداد من 1.6310 تقريبا  ممكن ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والله اعلم هدفه بإذن الله  1.6050  او القناعه  والله الموفق

----------


## ali_sii

> الكيبل والله اعلم فوق 1.6310  اتوقع صعود في صعود  الارتداد من 1.6310 تقريبا  ممكن ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والله اعلم هدفه بإذن الله  1.6050  او القناعه   والله الموفق

 شكرا اخى العزيز

----------


## janoubi

كان النت عندي مقطوع وفاتني الكثير من حكمك
شكرا لك وللاخوة على النصائح
بانتظار جديدك مما علمك الله زادك علما ونفعا

----------


## دانة

استاذي ممكن تقولي ايش اخبار المجنون

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو المجنون الان  السعر الحالي 151.08  متوقع والله اعلم صعود  هدف الصعود الاول بإذن الله  151\151.10  لو واصل صعود خير وبركة  المهم فوق 149.50  والله الموفق

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي ين  السعر الحالي  76.83  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الستوب  76.50  الهدف بإذن الله  78.10  يفضل الشراء من اقرب نقطة للستوب   والله الموفق

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## janoubi

يعني حبيبي نشتري فوق 149.50 ؟ او نشتري ماركت ؟

----------


## aljameel

> يعني حبيبي نشتري فوق 149.50 ؟ او نشتري ماركت ؟

 راقبه والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

اخي الجميل...الأسترالي دولار صاعد ولا هابط..الله يكرمك

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل...الأسترالي دولار صاعد ولا هابط..الله يكرمك

 والله اعلم  بقول هدفه البعيد بإذن الله  8600  والستوب  8238  انت راقبه وتوكل على الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الغاء توصية المجنون 
الاسترالي ين 
والله اعلم لهم نزول

----------


## دانة

طيب اليورو ين كيف

----------


## madati

__

----------


## abo saqer

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الاخ ابو مروان هل من توصية لديكم الان 
وتسلم سلفا

----------


## m.abdsatar

ما الموقف بالنسبة للمجنون بعد الصعود الى مناطق 151.40
حيث اني لدي عقود بيع
ما هو رايك استاذ جميل

----------


## janoubi

كيف شايف اليورو ين استاذ؟

----------


## ابو مشعل

> اخي ابومشعل أسف ارجو معذرتي لحرمته

  الاخ الجميل هل لديك معلومات عن سبب التحريم اقصد المخالفة الشرعية

----------


## star_000051

ممكن توصيه على الكيبل

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> الاخ ابو مروان هل من توصية لديكم الان 
> وتسلم سلفا

 أسف على التاخير بالرد  رمضان كريم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم  النقطة 1.4210 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والهبوط  كسرها بيع والهدف بإذن الله 1.4100  فوقها شراء والهدف بإذن الله 1.4400    اليورو ين والله اعلم  النقطة 131.30 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والهبوط  كسرها الهدف بإذن الله 131.40  فوقها الهدف بإذن الله 133  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ما الموقف بالنسبة للمجنون بعد الصعود الى مناطق 151.40
> حيث اني لدي عقود بيع
> ما هو رايك استاذ جميل

 انتظر حتى تتضح الرؤية اكثر

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن توصيه على الكيبل

 والله اعلم فوق 1.4300 صاعد تحت نزول

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ الجميل هل لديك معلومات عن سبب التحريم اقصد المخالفة الشرعية

  
والله اعلم لانها سلعة غير ملموسه

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي ين  السعر الحالي  77.75  لو نزل لل 77.30 متوقع ارتداد منها والله اعلم  من الارتداد شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  الهدف بإذن الله 78.30  والله الموفق

----------


## MR_ADEL

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي ين  السعر الحالي  77.75  لو نزل لل 77.30 متوقع ارتداد منها والله اعلم  من الارتداد شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  الهدف بإذن الله 78.30   والله الموفق

 ممكن البيع الان بهدف 78.30 واستوب الهاى ....؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن البيع الان بهدف 78.30 واستوب الهاى ....؟؟؟

 كيف تبيع الان وهدف 78.30 
على العموم  صعد الان  نلغى التوصية

----------


## m.abdsatar

اخي الجميل
هل اتضحت الرئية للمجنون الان
وان لم تتضح بعد ما هي الشروط المنتظرة  كي تتضح الرؤية

----------


## star_000051

استاد جميل 
ممكن رابك فى الباوند فرنك

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل
> هل اتضحت الرئية للمجنون الان
> وان لم تتضح بعد ما هي الشروط المنتظرة كي تتضح الرؤية

 اصبر ياحلو الافضل مع السوق الاسيوي

----------


## aljameel

> استاد جميل 
> ممكن رابك فى الباوند فرنك

 شكرا للتنبيه عليه  والله اعلم من اجمل الفرص  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم  السعر الحالي  1.7342  المتوقع الان صعود كهدف بإذن الله 1.7410  من اراد دخول شراء يضع الستوب المناسب له  من 1.7410 متوقع ارتداد ونزول  من الارتداد ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بإذن الله 1.7050  والله الموفق

----------


## بدران88

ابو مروانسلام عليكم  
شو رأيك بالدولار ين اشوف له هدف لل93.60 ثم 94.45 تقريبا شورايك

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  الكيبل والمجنون  هم اقرب للنزول من الصعود ولو صعدو بعض الشي  الافضل الانتظار حتى السوق الاسيويه   بإذن الله ندخل من منطقة جيدة   الان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروانسلام عليكم  
> شو رأيك بالدولار ين اشوف له هدف لل93.60 ثم 94.45 تقريبا شورايك

 والله اعلم تحت 93 فهو للنزول 
وهدف النزول والله اعلم 91.60 
ولست متاكد 100%

----------


## forexy369

اخي الغالي وش رايك في اليورو دولار 
انا داخل شراء من سعر 1.4257 
منتظر ردك وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الغالي وش رايك في اليورو دولار 
> انا داخل شراء من سعر 1.4257 
> منتظر ردك وجزاك الله خير

 اخي ضع الستوب 1.4210 
لو قدر الله وانضرب الستوب بيع وبإذن الله بالنهاية بتطلع بربح 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

للمغامر مثلي  اليورو ين   السعر الحالي  132.18  شراء  والستوب  131.88  الهدف بإذن الله  133  من الهدف متوقع ارتداد نزول بيع والستوب الهدف  وهدف البيع بإذن الله   130.50  والله الموفق

----------


## khalid9997

[quote=aljameel;1336804]شكرا للتنبيه عليه   والله اعلم من اجمل الفرص  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم  السعر الحالي  1.7342  المتوقع الان صعود كهدف بإذن الله 1.7410  من اراد دخول شراء يضع الستوب المناسب له  من 1.7410 متوقع ارتداد ونزول  من الارتداد ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بإذن الله 1.7050  والله الموفق 
أخي جميل هل تتوقع الوصول إلى الهدف تم الدخول على 1.7349 من إدراج التوصية

----------


## aljameel

[quote=khalid9997;1337155] 

> شكرا للتنبيه عليه    والله اعلم من اجمل الفرص  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم  السعر الحالي  1.7342  المتوقع الان صعود كهدف بإذن الله 1.7410  من اراد دخول شراء يضع الستوب المناسب له  من 1.7410 متوقع ارتداد ونزول  من الارتداد ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بإذن الله 1.7050  والله الموفق 
> أخي جميل هل تتوقع الوصول إلى الهدف تم الدخول على 1.7349 من إدراج التوصية

 والله اعلم فوق 1.7300 متوقع الوصول للهدف

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الكيبل الان  السعر الحالي 1.6310  فوق 1.6300 وهي الستوب  متوقع له صعود كسرها تلغى التوصية  الفرق 10 نقاط  الهدف القناعه  اختراق 1.6400  هدف بإذن الله   1.6470  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## عزتي نفسي

موضوع رائع بمكعنى الكلمة

----------


## assi2

المتوقع الان صعود كهدف بإذن الله 1.7410   من اراد دخول شراء يضع الستوب المناسب له   من 1.7410 متوقع ارتداد ونزول   من الارتداد ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد   والهدف بإذن الله 1.7050   والله الموفق  هل ما زالت قائمة وممكن نبيع هلء

----------


## solo90515

ممكن نظرة على الاسترال دولار جزاك الله الخير

----------


## aljameel

> المتوقع الان صعود كهدف بإذن الله 1.7410   من اراد دخول شراء يضع الستوب المناسب له   من 1.7410 متوقع ارتداد ونزول   من الارتداد ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد   والهدف بإذن الله 1.7050   والله الموفق   هل ما زالت قائمة وممكن نبيع هلء

   هلا اخي  مجرد صعوده فوق 1.7410 متوقع الان 1.7500 ومنها البيع  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن نظرة على الاسترال دولار جزاك الله الخير

 والله اعلم 
نازل صاعد لكن بالنهاية صاعد بإذن الله 
يفضل الابتعاد عنه الان

----------


## aljameel

> موضوع رائع بمكعنى الكلمة

 شكرا اخي وجزاك الله خير

----------


## mtaham

ما رأيك فى اليورو استرالى يا أبو مروان

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الكيبل عند النقطة 1.6270  والله اعلم متوقع منها ارتداد  الستوب نقطة الارتداد  الهدف القناعه  والله الموفق

----------


## solo90515

اخي ايش رايك باليورو ين هل هو صاعد

----------


## aljameel

> ما رأيك فى اليورو استرالى يا أبو مروان

 والله اعلم هدفه 1.6800 
ولكن اتوقع يصعد ثم يذهب للهدف

----------


## star_000051

السلام عليكم 
استاد جميل ممكن نظرتك على الباوند فرنك هل سيواصل صعوده ام للنزول

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> استاد جميل ممكن نظرتك على الباوند فرنك هل سيواصل صعوده ام للنزول

 والله اعلم فوق 1.7300 متوقع ارتداد لل 1.7500 
ومنها البيع بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل هدفه بإذن الله 1.6480    والله الموفق

----------


## bib

ان شاالله الله يعوض علينا بعت ب 355

----------


## aljameel

> ان شاالله الله يعوض علينا بعت ب 355

 لا تستعجل بالاغلاق اليوم جمعة إن شاء الله ينزل لسعرك 
احتمال تحت 6400 ينزل قريب من سعرك والله اعلم

----------


## princeforex

اخي جميل ما رايك بالوصول الى 1.6300 اليوم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخي جميل ما رايك بالوصول الى 1.6300 اليوم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 اخي لو كسر 1.6310 هاتشوفه في بحر 1.6235 والله اعلم

----------


## princeforex

ولكن هل من الممكن الوصول اليها 1.6300؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## adel2007

مروان كل عام وانت بخير ياغالي... 
تتوقع ينزل الاسترالي هذا ؟ ولاي منطقة؟

----------


## aljameel

> ولكن هل من الممكن الوصول اليها 1.6300؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 اخي كل سي ممكن مافيه مستحيل 
انا كمعطيات امامي الان سيذهب لل 1.6480 
واتوقع الوصول الاسبوع القادم والله اعلم 
لذلك لا انصح بالشراء اليوم الافضل الاسبوع القادم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> مروان كل عام وانت بخير ياغالي... 
> تتوقع ينزل الاسترالي هذا ؟ ولاي منطقة؟

 الاسترالي انا ذكرت من يومين لااحد الاخوان سألني  هدفه لل 8600 بإذن الله 
وذكرت الستوب 8238

----------


## solo90515

اخي الكريم ما رايك باليورو ين هل سيبدا الى رحلة الهبوط

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الكريم ما رايك باليورو ين هل سيبدا الى رحلة الهبوط

 والله اعلم امامه كم نقطة ومن بعدها ينزل 
احتمال يصل لل 133.60\70 
ومنها ينزل

----------


## aljameel

راقبو اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي 1.4312  مالم يخترق 1.4335 وهي الستوب  فهو للنزول والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## princeforex

هاي الاخبار اللي بطمن شوي صح انا اليورو ما بهمني بس ممكن يكون مؤشر للباوند  
سمعنا اخبار تانيه كمان وكمان

----------


## solo90515

اخي هل اختراق 312 لليورو دولار يعني مزيد من الصعود بما انه اخترقها جزاك الله الخير

----------


## solo90515

عذرا اخي لقد اخطات في نقطة الاختراق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك  سعر الاغلاق  1.7383  انا امس ذكرت من اجمل الفرص  وذكرت هدفه 1.7410 ومنها متوقع ارتداد ونزول  هو صعد 1.7438 ومنها نزل وذكرت اليوم رد على احد الاخوة  مجرد صعوده فوق 7410 متوقع صعود لل 7500  المهم الان لازلت اكرر من اجمل الفرص  نراقب الافتتاح يوم الاثنين وندخل شراء  والستوب 1.7347  الهدف بإذن الله 1.7480 \1.7510  من الهدف متوقع ارتداد ونزول ندخل بيع  والستوب نقطة الارتداد   الهدف بإذن الله  1.7000  او القناعة  والله الموفق  ارجو مراقبته والاستفادة منه صعود ونزول

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  1.6802 سعر الاغلاق  والله اعلم متوقع نزول لل 1.6670 تقريبا  اتوقع والله اعلم ارتداد منها  واعتبرها من اجمل الفرص اذا ارتد منها وواصل صعود  هدفه بإذن الله القناعة واتوقع الهدف كبير  المهم من الارتداد ندخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  ومع الصعود تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول والصبر عليه  والله الموفق

----------


## hind86

نظرتك للكيبل بو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> نظرتك للكيبل بو مروان

 بإذن الله صاعد لل 1.6480  الستوب 1.6310  يفضل الشراء والله اعلم لو نزل قريب من 1.6350  من بعد مراقبه  والله الموفق

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم اخي انا بايع الباوند دولار من 6317 ماذا تنصحني اعمل

----------


## solo90515

بو مروان نظرتك للاسترال دولار
واليورو ين
جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي

----------


## aljameel

> بو مروان نظرتك للاسترال دولار
> واليورو ين
> جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي

 والله اعلم 
الاسترالي دولار لل 8600 بإذن الله 
اليورو ين بإذن الله لل 133.70 احتمال ينزل ومن بعدها صعود

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي انا بايع الباوند دولار من 6317 ماذا تنصحني اعمل

 والله اعلم الاتجاه صاعد 
ولكن راقب غدا والله كريم

----------


## aljameel

المجنون  فعلا احترت به واقف بمنطقة والله اعلم منطقة انفجار  والله اعلم متوقع صعوده لل 153.50  منها اما مواصلة صعود ويكون انتهاء من التصحيح  وندخل بموجه صاعده طويلة  او يرتد من 153.50  وندخل بموجه هابطة مداها لل 147.50  انا حيرني ولو اني اميل للصعود  والله الموفق

----------


## هامور الفوركس

اخي الكريم هل تتوقع ان يقلع الى القمة السابقة التي قبل شهر من بداية هذا الاسبوع   
توقع مني فقط وريد جوابك استاذي

----------


## 2e2y2e2

مساء الخير 
اخ جميل ممكن رايك فى GBP-AUD

----------


## star_000051

السلام عليكم 
استاذ جميل ممكن رايك الاسترالي ين 
هل سيواصل صعوده ام للنزول؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الكريم هل تتوقع ان يقلع الى القمة السابقة التي قبل شهر من بداية هذا الاسبوع   
> توقع مني فقط وريد جوابك استاذي

 هلا اخي 
مافهمت سؤالك

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الخير 
> اخ جميل ممكن رايك فى GBP-AUD

 والله اعلم سيذهب لل 1.9100

----------


## أبو محمد.

مارايك بالباوند دولار

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> استاذ جميل ممكن رايك الاسترالي ين 
> هل سيواصل صعوده ام للنزول؟؟؟؟

 والله اعلم افضل منطقة للدخول به شراء 
مابين 78.80 لل 78.40

----------


## aljameel

> مارايك بالباوند دولار

 والله اعلم هدفه بإذن الله 1.6480 
ويفضل الشراء لو نزل 
والستوب 1.6310 
والله الموفق

----------


## aboutrika

أخي دخلنا شراء علي الباوند فرنك الي الهدف بان الله

----------


## aljameel

راقبو اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي 1.4327  مالم يخترق 1.4335 وهي الستوب فهو للنزول والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله  وللمعلومية الاتجاه العام صاعد انما على أمل كم نقطة

----------


## دانة

صبحك الله بالخير استاذي
رايك في الباوند فرنك؟

----------


## saud33

بارك الله فيك اخوي ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> صبحك الله بالخير استاذي
> رايك في الباوند فرنك؟

 انا داخل شراء فيه من 1.7377 
واضع الستوب 1.7346 
والله يكتب لنا جميعا التوفيق بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> صبحك الله بالخير استاذي
> رايك في الباوند فرنك؟

 انا داخل شراء من 1.7377 
واضع الستوب 1.7346 
والله يكتب لنا جميعا التوفيق

----------


## دانة

طيب بالنسبة لليور دولار اعقد صفقه من السعر الحالي؟

----------


## aljameel

> طيب بالنسبة لليور دولار اعقد صفقه من السعر الحالي؟

 راقبيه الستوب 10 نقاط  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

راقبة الدولار ين والله اعلم صاعد  من اقرب نقطة لل 92.68 شراء من بعد مراقبة  الستوب 92.68  الهدف بإذن الله 93.50  والله الموفق

----------


## دانة

توكلنا على الله

----------


## mmhosny

اخي الجميل...الكام نقطه بتوع اليورو دولار دول كام يعني...نقول خمسينايه يعني...صباح الفل و صوم مقبول

----------


## دانة

استاذي الباوند فرنك كم ممكن يكون الهدف

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل...الكام نقطه بتوع اليورو دولار دول كام يعني...نقول خمسينايه يعني...صباح الفل و صوم مقبول

 هلا اخي والله اعلم لو كسر 1.4250 بإذن الله هدفنا 1.4100

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك  سعر الاغلاق  1.7383  انا امس ذكرت من اجمل الفرص  وذكرت هدفه 1.7410 ومنها متوقع ارتداد ونزول  هو صعد 1.7438 ومنها نزل وذكرت اليوم رد على احد الاخوة  مجرد صعوده فوق 7410 متوقع صعود لل 7500  المهم الان لازلت اكرر من اجمل الفرص  نراقب الافتتاح يوم الاثنين وندخل شراء  والستوب 1.7347  الهدف بإذن الله 1.7480 \1.7510  من الهدف متوقع ارتداد ونزول ندخل بيع  والستوب نقطة الارتداد   الهدف بإذن الله  1.7000  او القناعة  والله الموفق   ارجو مراقبته والاستفادة منه صعود ونزول

  
للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

جزاك الله خير....معلش سؤال تاني..انا شاري الأسترالي دولار من 8530 
يا تري اضع استوب كام...ولا مفيش فايده على رأي سعد زغلول

----------


## aljameel

راقبو المجنون الان  السعر الحالي 152.82  تحت 152.90 نازل فوقها صاعد والله اعلم  الان أستاذنكم للصلاة نراكم لاحقا  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

آهههههههههههههههههههه ياقلبي منك يالباوند فرنك 
باقي عن الاستوب 5 نقاط الطمع شين  
عقدي مكبره شوي

----------


## دانة

سلامت قلبك وانا ورطت فيه مثلك

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار من دخل به الان على سعر الدخول اغلاق والله اعلم صاعد

----------


## aljameel

> سلامت قلبك وانا ورطت فيه مثلك

 أن شاء الله صاعد

----------


## saud33

> آهههههههههههههههههههه ياقلبي منك يالباوند فرنك 
> باقي عن الاستوب 5 نقاط الطمع شين  
> عقدي مكبره شوي

  
معوضه ان شاء الله يبو مروان

----------


## دانة

يعني نسكر الصفقه يورو دولار

----------


## aljameel

> معوضه ان شاء الله يبو مروان

 بإذن الله 
الاستوب على حاله نتأمل الصعود

----------


## aljameel

> يعني نسكر الصفقه يورو دولار

 نعم

----------


## princeforex

استاذ جميل صفقتك على اليورو ممتازه انا هيك نظرتي بس الستوب خلوه عند 1.4350 انشاء الله ما راح يضربها  
وبكسر معكم 1.4285 وشوفو الارباح الكبيره

----------


## aljameel

> استاذ جميل صفقتك على اليورو ممتازه انا هيك نظرتي بس الستوب خلوه عند 1.4350 انشاء الله ما راح يضربها  
> وبكسر معكم 1.4285 وشوفو الارباح الكبيره

 والله اعلم سيذهب لل 1.4430 كون حذر    راقب الكيبل لو نزل لل 1.6350\40  متوقع والله اعلم منها ارتداد وصعود  وضع الستوب 1.6330  والهدف بإذن الله 1.6480  والله الموفق

----------


## princeforex

بس اليورو والباوند  في عليهم تشبع كبير جدا  في الصعود والدليل ارتفاع اليورو تدريجيا وليس سريعا  
اذا كان اليورو اليوم صاعد فيجب ان نرى قاع غير الموجود حاليا عليه  
انا الباوند تجاوز 1.6350-45 هو الذي يحدد اذا كان صعودا ام لا 
لتاكيد الصعود على اليورو يجب كسر نقطة 1.4350  ولا اتوقع هذا اليوم  
لتاكيد صعود الباوند يجب كسر 1.6425 ولا اتوقع هذا اليوم  
العمل على الحواجز افضل من المؤشرات والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بس اليورو والباوند في عليهم تشبع كبير جدا في الصعود والدليل ارتفاع اليورو تدريجيا وليس سريعا  
> اذا كان اليورو اليوم صاعد فيجب ان نرى قاع غير الموجود حاليا عليه  
> انا الباوند تجاوز 1.6350-45 هو الذي يحدد اذا كان صعودا ام لا 
> لتاكيد الصعود على اليورو يجب كسر نقطة 1.4350 ولا اتوقع هذا اليوم  
> لتاكيد صعود الباوند يجب كسر 1.6425 ولا اتوقع هذا اليوم  
> العمل على الحواجز افضل من المؤشرات والله اعلم

 اخي بارك الله فيك 
والله نفسي اتناقش معك لتعم الفائده للجميع ولكن افتح عين واغمض عين 
مافهمت قصدك بالحواجز

----------


## ابو مشعل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الغالي ابو مروان مارايك بشراء الباوند فرنك من نقطة الارتداد ولا اخذ الاتجاه الهابط 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
> الغالي ابو مروان مارايك بشراء الباوند فرنك من نقطة الارتداد ولا اخذ الاتجاه الهابط 
> وجزاك الله خير

 هلا اخي ابومشعل  بالنسبة للباوند فرنك  والله اعلم سينزل لل 1.7290 تقريبا ومنها متوقع ارتداد للصعود  من الارتداد ندخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بإذن الله 1.7500\1.7510  ومن الهدف متوقع نزول ندخل بيع  وهدقنا بإذن الله 1.7000   لو واصل صعود فوق الهدف 1.7510  نحن معه وين مايروح  والله الموفق

----------


## 2e2y2e2

بالخير ابو مروان 
GBP-AUD  وصل الهدف 9100 بالملى 
هل تتوقع ارتداده للاعلى الان ؟

----------


## aljameel

> بالخير ابو مروان 
> GBP-AUD وصل الهدف 9100 بالملى 
> هل تتوقع ارتداده للاعلى الان ؟

 والله اعلم بمناطق ارتداد 
راقبه ولا تستعجل والربح بالقناعه

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم فوق 1.6300  متوقع له صعود بإذن الله لل 1.6480  الباوند فرنك متوقع ارتداد والله اعلم من  1.7290\1.7280  من الارتداد شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  الهدف بإذن الله 1.7510 او القناعة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم   فوق 151.50 متوقع له صعود  كسر 151.50 متوقع ارتداد من 151 تقريبا والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## MHD Loai

السلام عليكم ... 
شباب اليورو بن ... لوين بدو يضل نازل ...

----------


## za3eem

> السلام عليكم ... 
> شباب اليورو بن ... لوين بدو يضل نازل ...

 اليورو ين كان من المفروض تحركة من 132.66 و 133.57 و 134.15

----------


## MHD Loai

صح .... 
بس حسب شارت الاربع ساعات ... 
عندو نزول قوي هلأ

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ... 
> شباب اليورو بن ... لوين بدو يضل نازل ...

 راقب 132.80 والله اعلم متوقع فوقها صعود لل 134.20

----------


## janoubi

> راقب 132.80 والله اعلم متوقع فوقها صعود لل 134.20

 ممكن استاذي نشتري من السعر الحالي او من 133.00 والستوب 132.60 ؟ مع الشكر

----------


## hind86

بومروان انا شريت الكيبل من 6340 شنو رايك بالستوب لوز عند اي نقطه اضعه 
وهل راح يواصل صعود ولا في مجال ينزل اكثر

----------


## aljameel

> بومروان انا شريت الكيبل من 6340 شنو رايك بالستوب لوز عند اي نقطه اضعه 
> وهل راح يواصل صعود ولا في مجال ينزل اكثر

 اختى كموجه بتقول صاعد مالم يكسر 1.6285  كارتداد بيقول صعود فوق 1.6300  والله اعلم صعود ولكن كل شي متوقع  الشي الوحيد المتخوف منه هو كسره لل 1.6330   والله يكتب التوفيق لنا جميعا

----------


## hind86

شكرا بو مروان  
يعني احط الوقف عند 6380

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن استاذي نشتري من السعر الحالي او من 133.00 والستوب 132.60 ؟ مع الشكر

 بأمانه انا احب الستوب الصغير 
فلا تستعجل

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا بو مروان  
> يعني احط الوقف عند 6380

 1.6285

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم فوق 1.6300  متوقع له صعود بإذن الله لل 1.6480  الباوند فرنك متوقع ارتداد والله اعلم من  1.7290\1.7280  من الارتداد شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  الهدف بإذن الله 1.7510 او القناعة   والله الموفق

   راقبو الباوند فرنك والله اعلم فرصته ممتازه وهدفه جيد  الان أستاذنكم للصلاة   اراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## المدمر

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الاعزاء 
وش توقعاتكم لــ  usd/chf
ياليت ماتبخلون علينا بتحليلاتكم الممتازه

----------


## janoubi

> بأمانه انا احب الستوب الصغير 
> فلا تستعجل

   للامانة انك معلم  انت بتعتبر 40 تقطة ستوب كبير ؟! بشوف غيرك يا رجل يحط ستوب 150 نقطة وما ترف عينه !!!!!!!!!! زادك الله علما استاذي سؤال على الهامش: أي متى رح نشوف موضوع لتعليم طريقة الجميل بالمتاجرة ؟ ألم يحن الأوان ؟!!  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> اخواني الاعزاء 
> وش توقعاتكم لــ usd/chf
> ياليت ماتبخلون علينا بتحليلاتكم الممتازه

 اخي والله اعلم 
تحت 1.0620 
متوقع بإذن الله 1.0535

----------


## aljameel

> للامانة انك معلم  انت بتعتبر 40 تقطة ستوب كبير ؟! بشوف غيرك يا رجل يحط ستوب 150 نقطة وما ترف عينه !!!!!!!!!! زادك الله علما استاذي سؤال على الهامش: أي متى رح نشوف موضوع لتعليم طريقة الجميل بالمتاجرة ؟ ألم يحن الأوان ؟!!

 اخي بارك الله فيك 
انا بحلل بموجات اليوت الرقمية وادعمها بمؤاشرات اخرى لتاكيد 
مافي شي مخبى ولاكن صعب اشرح بما افكر به كتابتا 
ممكن لو نضري احتمال اوصل المعلومة ولو بنسبة بسيطة  
وصلت الفكرة 
تعلم فليس المرء يولد عالما 
سارفق شارت للكيبل توقع للموجه على الديلي ممكن الاستفادة منه 
وممكن انت تطبقه على الساعه وهكذا 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

وللامانه انا داخل بالكيبل من سعر 1.6350 شراء 
والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق جميعا

----------


## المدمر

> اخي والله اعلم 
> تحت 1.0620 
> متوقع بإذن الله 1.0535

 الله يعطيك العافية  
ممكن لو سمحت وين احصل موجات اليوت في برنامج AL Trade 4

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك العافية  
> ممكن لو سمحت وين احصل موجات اليوت في برنامج AL Trade 4

 اخي مااعرف البرنامج الذي بتتكلم عنه

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل خداع الشي الوحيد المخوفني منه هو كسره لل 1.6330 
مجرد صعوده رفع الستوب للو اليوم 
وهكذا مع الارتفاع رفع الستوب 
والله الموفق 
أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا

----------


## janoubi

شكرا استاذي

----------


## دانة

ممكن استاذي دولار ين ايش اخباره

----------


## المدمر

> اخي مااعرف البرنامج الذي بتتكلم عنه

 ميتا تريدر 4 
والشارت الي انت نزلتة نفس الشارت الي عندي

----------


## م/عبود

> اخي مااعرف البرنامج الذي بتتكلم عنه

  برنامج الAL trade 4  هو نسخة من الميتاتريدر 4  ربما كان الاحدث فيها 
لكن يا أخ جميل أعتقد أنك توقع ترقيم اليوت يدويا وهو ما وجب التنويه عليه للاخ السائل

----------


## المدمر

> برنامج الAL trade 4  هو نسخة من الميتاتريدر 4  ربما كان الاحدث فيها 
> لكن يا أخ جميل أعتقد أنك توقع ترقيم اليوت يدويا وهو ما وجب التنويه عليه للاخ السائل

 ماقصرت يالغالي وهذا نفس البرنامج الي كنت اتحدث عنة 
والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## m.abdsatar

استاذ جميل 
اية رايك بالمجنون
جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## aljameel

> استاذ جميل 
> اية رايك بالمجنون
> جزاكم الله كل خير

 الله اعلم سينزل لل 151.20 تقريبا  ومنها يرتد صعود  لو واصل صعود بعد الارتداد  هدفه بإذن الله 154  والله الموفق

----------


## صاحب قرار

> الكيبل خداع الشي الوحيد المخوفني منه هو كسره لل 1.6330 
> مجرد صعوده رفع الستوب للو اليوم 
> وهكذا مع الارتفاع رفع الستوب 
> والله الموفق 
> أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا

  استاذي الكيبل وصل 16320  هل برأيك يعتبر كسر ال 16330 ام لابد من اغلاق ولو شمعة ساعة تحتها ؟

----------


## m.abdsatar

> الله اعلم سينزل لل 151.20 تقريبا  ومنها يرتد صعود  لو واصل صعود بعد الارتداد  هدفه بإذن الله 154  والله الموفق

 شكرا شكرا
 و  جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي الكيبل وصل 16320 هل برأيك يعتبر كسر ال 16330 ام لابد من اغلاق ولو شمعة ساعة تحتها ؟

 انا بتكلم عن كسر اليوم وليس كسره الان

----------


## دانة

استاذي ممكن الدولار ين

----------


## solo90515

السلام عليكم اخي ممكن نظرة على اليورو ين سيكمل صعود ام لا
جزاك الله الخير

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي ممكن الدولار ين

  
والله اعلم فوق 92.68 صاعد 
هدف الصعود بإذن الله 93.50

----------


## دانة

يعطيك العافية

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي ممكن نظرة على اليورو ين سيكمل صعود ام لا
> جزاك الله الخير

 انا اليوم ذكرت متوقع نزوله لل 132.80 
ومنها متوقع ارتداد وصعود 
هدف الصعود بإذن الله 134.20 
هو نزل لل 132.87 وارتد 
والله الموفق

----------


## osama1t

السلام عليكم
كيفك استاذنا الجميل
اذا ممكن تعطينا رايك بالكيبل بارك الله فيك

----------


## jamal ca

الله يوفقكم ---- هل الكيبل للبيع الان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## janoubi

صباح الخير
كيف شايف وضع الاسترالي  دولار ؟
هل ممكن يصحح نزول او مستمر صعودا ؟
مع الشكر

----------


## abo saqer

الغالي ابو مروان  مارايك بشراء اليورو استرالي ولا لسى له اهداف بيع ودمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## abo saqer

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  1.6802 سعر الاغلاق  والله اعلم متوقع نزول لل 1.6670 تقريبا  اتوقع والله اعلم ارتداد منها  واعتبرها من اجمل الفرص اذا ارتد منها وواصل صعود  هدفه بإذن الله القناعة واتوقع الهدف كبير  المهم من الارتداد ندخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  ومع الصعود تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول والصبر عليه   والله الموفق

  اخي ابو مروان  هل ترى بانه اكتفى نزول وحان وقت الشراء ؟ وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## m.abdsatar

هل الكيبل للبيع الان من 1                                                                          
هل الكيبل للبيع  الان 1.6463

----------


## alamayreh

انا شايف انه الكيبل للبيع و تحقيق الهدف يتم على 110 نقاط من السعر الحالي

----------


## قاهر العملات

السلام عليكم اخوان
افضل نقطة لبيع الكيبل 1.6600
عفي حالة كسر النقطة يمكن نشوفو عند 1.6658 لكن متوقع الارتداد من النقطتين
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير
> كيف شايف وضع الاسترالي دولار ؟
> هل ممكن يصحح نزول او مستمر صعودا ؟
> مع الشكر

 انا من اول اقول هدفه 8600 
هو وصل للهدف الحمد

----------


## aljameel

> الغالي ابو مروان  مارايك بشراء اليورو استرالي ولا لسى له اهداف بيع ودمت بحفظ الرحمن

 هلا بالغالي  والله اعلم انه بيصعد لل 1.6880 ومنها يرتد نزول  هدف النزول 1.6650  والله الموفق

----------


## janoubi

> انا من اول اقول هدفه 8600 
> هو وصل للهدف الحمد

 استاذي عندي عقد بيع ممكن عزز البيع من السعر الحالي ؟ مع الشكر

----------


## aljameel

> الله يوفقكم ---- هل الكيبل للبيع الان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

   والله اعلم ليس للبيع  احتمال ينزل لل 1.6480 ومنها يصعد لل 1.6650  وامامه هدف بإذن الله 1.6700 تقريبا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخوان
> افضل نقطة لبيع الكيبل 1.6600
> عفي حالة كسر النقطة يمكن نشوفو عند 1.6658 لكن متوقع الارتداد من النقطتين
> بالتوفيق للجميع

 قاهر العملات 
قاهرني بتحليلك ماشاء الله عليك 
سؤال انت عبداللطيف

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي عندي عقد بيع ممكن عزز البيع من السعر الحالي ؟ مع الشكر

 لا تبيع احتمال يصعد

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  الكيبل سيذهب لل 1.6620 تقريبا  ومنها نزول لل 1.6500 تقريبا  ومن 1.6500 صعود لل 1.6700  والله الموفق

----------


## صاحب قرار

انا بعت من 16570   والوعد 16050

----------


## قاهر العملات

الله يبارك فيك اخوي الجميل
لا انا مش عبد اللطيف و ليست لي معرفة بك ابدا

----------


## aljameel

> انا بعت من 16570 والوعد 16050

 كل شي ممكن

----------


## janoubi

> لا تبيع احتمال يصعد

   ما شاء الله  زادك الله علما ونفعا استاذي اذا بتتكرم عليّ وقت بتشوف نقطة مناسبة للبيع ارجو ان تبوح بها

----------


## aljameel

> الله يبارك فيك اخوي الجميل
> لا انا مش عبد اللطيف و ليست لي معرفة بك ابدا

 هلا بالغالي شرفتني

----------


## aljameel

> ما شاء الله  زادك الله علما ونفعا استاذي اذا بتتكرم عليّ وقت بتشوف نقطة مناسبة للبيع ارجو ان تبوح بها

 بإذن الله

----------


## صاحب قرار

> انا بعت من 16570 والوعد 16050

  الاستوب 16720   وربك كريم

----------


## aljameel

> الاستوب 16720 وربك كريم

 لا انصحك وانت صاحب القرار

----------


## aljameel

> الله اعلم سينزل لل 151.20 تقريبا  ومنها يرتد صعود  لو واصل صعود بعد الارتداد  هدفه بإذن الله 154  والله الموفق

 هو نزل المجنون لل151.33 وارتد  مبروووووووووك لمن دخل به  بإذن الله للهدف 154

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان الباوند فرنك الى هدفه 7500 و لا ايه

----------


## solo90515

الاسترال دولار ايش خط سيره يالغالي جزاك الله الخير
وان امكن نظرة على اليورو ين
بارك الله فيك يا بو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان الباوند فرنك الى هدفه 7500 و لا ايه

 والله اعلم 
بيواصل نزول احتمال ينزل لل 1.7050

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترال دولار ايش خط سيره يالغالي جزاك الله الخير
> وان امكن نظرة على اليورو ين
> بارك الله فيك يا بو مروان

 الاسترالي دولار انتظر لانه غير واضح 
اليورو ين بإذن الله لل 134.30

----------


## adel2007

> انا من اول اقول هدفه 8600 
> هو وصل للهدف الحمد

 وانا اشهد والله وليتني سمعت كلامك ابو مروان والحمدلله على كل حال

----------


## aljameel

راقبو المجنون  والله اعلم للصعود  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 154.20  والستوب 151.33  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> وانا اشهد والله وليتني سمعت كلامك ابو مروان والحمدلله على كل حال

 الحمد لله

----------


## hind86

بومروان شنو رايك بالدولار كندي  
واليورو دولار 
الله لايهينك

----------


## aljameel

> بومروان شنو رايك بالدولار كندي  
> واليورو دولار 
> الله لايهينك

 الدولار كندي والله اعلم 
تحت 1.800 
فهو للنزول بإذن الله لل 1.0630 
ولو صعد لل 785 
اليورو دولار والله اعلم بيصعد لحدود 1.540 تقريبا 
ومنها ينزل يصحح لمعاودة الصعود 
ساراقبه وبإذن الله سأنوه عنه

----------


## hind86

شكرا بو مروان ماقصرت

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا بو مروان ماقصرت

 بالخدمة الله يسلمك

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو المجنون  والله اعلم للصعود  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 154.20  والستوب 151.33   والله الموفق

 انا باقول بسم الله ومتوكل على الله بدخل شراء  من السعر الحالي 152.24  من يرغب بالدخول مراقبته

----------


## مستثمر صغير

ابو مروان الله يوفقك هل الدخول على المجنون  شراء من الاسعار الحالية 152.30 والانتظار عند الهدف الذي ذكرته 154.20

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان الله يوفقك هل الدخول على المجنون   شراء من الاسعار الحالية 152.30  والانتظار عند الهدف الذي ذكرته 154.20

 بإذن الله للهدف 
وانت راقب

----------


## بدران88

ابو مروان سلام عليكم 
شو رأيك بالدولار ين اشوف له صعود لل 9300 شو رأيك 
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان سلام عليكم 
> شو رأيك بالدولار ين اشوف له صعود لل 9300 شو رأيك 
> تحياتي

 احتمال ولست متاكد

----------


## بدران88

> احتمال ولست متاكد

  
طيب شو نظرتك له اذا ممكن

----------


## aljameel

> طيب شو نظرتك له اذا ممكن

 متوقع والله اعلم فوق 92 صعوده لل 92.50 منها اما يرتد او يواصل صعود لل 93 تقريبا 
وكلها احتمالات

----------


## janoubi

استاذي
هل اكتفى الاسترالي من الصعود وبذلك يكون الهاي الحالي هو اعلى هاي يصل له ؟

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم  لو نزل متوقع ارتداد من 1.6480او 1.6440  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي
> هل اكتفى الاسترالي من الصعود وبذلك يكون الهاي الحالي هو اعلى هاي يصل له ؟

 والله اعلم فوق 8600 متوقع صعوده بإذن الله 8670 
والله الموفق

----------


## fnammas

> الكيبل والله اعلم  لو نزل متوقع ارتداد من 1.6480او 1.6440  والله الموفق

  الكيبل الى اين  :016:

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل الى اين

 والله اعلم لو ارتد متوقع صعوده لل 1.6650\ 1.6700 
والله الموفق

----------


## princeforex

اخي الكريم جميل انا معك والله اعلم  
بس شو ثقتك بالارتداد . هل  انت مقتنع بالارتداد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## fnammas

> والله اعلم لو ارتد متوقع صعوده لل 1.6650\ 1.6700 
> والله الموفق

 هل ال 1.6500
سيكون ال ارتداد منها ام سوف يهبط اكثر عندي عقود بيع من 1.6433  :013:

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الكريم جميل انا معك والله اعلم  
> بس شو ثقتك بالارتداد . هل انت مقتنع بالارتداد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 اخي العزيز ثقتي بالارتداد كموجه صاعده  سارفق شارت على فريم الساعه كموجه صغيرة  والله يكتب لها التوفيق

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة 
اراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## medo_medo

اخى الجميل يعنى رأيك ان البوند ممكن يروح فعلاً الى  64390 ؟؟

----------


## fnammas

> اخى الجميل يعنى رأيك ان البوند ممكن يروح فعلاً الى  64390 ؟؟

  :Hands:

----------


## princeforex

يا اخوان هذا راي والله اعلم  
اذا اغلق الباوند اسفل 1.6470 من الممكن ان نراه 1.6330   :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## saud33

ابو مروان وش رايك في اليورو ين   عليه نموذج  شبه مكتمل  انتظر بس الاختراق 
 ونقطة اختراقه 133.88 والاغلاق فوقها على الاربع ساعات  والهدف فوق 136  
ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان وش رايك في اليورو ين عليه نموذج شبه مكتمل انتظر بس الاختراق 
> ونقطة اختراقه 133.88 والاغلاق فوقها على الاربع ساعات والهدف فوق 136 
> ان شاء الله

 هذا شارت لليورو ين على فريم الساعة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل يعنى رأيك ان البوند ممكن يروح فعلاً الى 64390 ؟؟

 ممكن اخي والله اعلم 
هو بالغالب تصحيح الموجه عند 50% 
وممكن يكتفى 38% الله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> يا اخوان هذا راي والله اعلم  
> اذا اغلق الباوند اسفل 1.6470 من الممكن ان نراه 1.6330

 كل شي جائز

----------


## aljameel

وهذا شارت للمجنون فريم الساعة  الستوب 151.45  والله اعلم كسر الستوب بيدخلنا بموجه هابطة  فوقها موجتنا بإذن الله صاعده هدفها الاول 154.20 واحتمال تمد لل 156  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

انا ارفقت شارتات حتى يكون الدخول بقناعة ومنها تستفيدو كتعليم 
هذا من حقكم علينا 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## janoubi

شكرا لجهودك

----------


## saud33

مشكور ابو مروان والله يجزاك خير

----------


## aljameel

واليورو دولار   السعر الحالي  1.4488  والله اعلم  فوق 1.4460 متوقع بإذن الله 1.4560  كسر 1.4460 متوقع نزوله لل 1.4400 + - تقريبا ومنها الارتداد والله اعلم  الارتداد من 1.4400 هدفه بإذن الله 1.4600  وذكرت اكثر من مرة هدف اليورو دولار 1.4600  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## MR_ADEL

ابو مروان اكرمك الله ممكن رايك بالنيوزلندي / دولار .....

----------


## aljameel

> اخي العزيز ثقتي بالارتداد كموجه صاعده  سارفق شارت على فريم الساعه كموجه صغيرة  والله يكتب لها التوفيق

   

> هذا شارت لليورو ين على فريم الساعة  والله الموفق

   

> وهذا شارت للمجنون فريم الساعة  الستوب 151.45  والله اعلم كسر الستوب بيدخلنا بموجه هابطة  فوقها موجتنا بإذن الله صاعده هدفها الاول 154.20 واحتمال تمد لل 156  والله الموفق

    للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان اكرمك الله ممكن رايك بالنيوزلندي / دولار .....

 والله اعلم فوق 6940 متوقع بإذن الله 7010  كسر 6940 متوقع نزوله لل 6900 ومنها متوقع الارتداد  هدف الارتداد بإذن الله 7025 تقريبا  والله الموفق

----------


## MR_ADEL

> والله اعلم فوق 6940 متوقع بإذن الله 7010  كسر 6940 متوقع نزوله لل 6900 ومنها متوقع الارتداد  هدف الارتداد بإذن الله 7025 تقريبا  والله الموفق

   الله يكرمك ويجازيك خير في شهر الخير,,,

----------


## janoubi

> واليورو دولار   السعر الحالي  1.4488  والله اعلم  فوق 1.4460 متوقع بإذن الله 1.4560  كسر 1.4460 متوقع نزوله لل 1.4400 + - تقريبا ومنها الارتداد والله اعلم  الارتداد من 1.4400 هدفه بإذن الله 1.4600  وذكرت اكثر من مرة هدف اليورو دولار 1.4600   موفقين بإذن الله

  
استاذي الفاضل
ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لاسئلتي
عندما تقول مثلا السعر الحالي  1.4488  والله اعلم  فوق 1.4460 متوقع بإذن الله 1.4560فهل تقصد انه بحال اغلق خلال ساعة او اربع ساعات فوق السعر يكون التوقع الى السعر الاعلى ؟

----------


## aljameel

> الله يكرمك ويجازيك خير في شهر الخير,,,

 جزاك الله خير اخي

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي الفاضل
> ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لاسئلتي
> عندما تقول مثلا السعر الحالي  1.4488  والله اعلم  فوق 1.4460 متوقع بإذن الله 1.4560فهل تقصد انه بحال اغلق خلال ساعة او اربع ساعات فوق السعر يكون التوقع الى السعر الاعلى ؟

 لا اخي اسأل بخدمتك 
 اقصد بالكسر وليس اغلاق شمعة

----------


## janoubi

يا سلام عليك
وضحت الصورة تماما
زادك الله علما ونفعا

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الدولار كندي  السعر الحالي 1.0800  مؤهل للنزول والله اعلم  احتمال يصعد لل 1.0835 ولست متاكد  المهم تحت 1.0840 مؤهل للنزول   هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.0630  والله الموفق  الرجاء الدخول بيع من بعد مراقبة وعدم الاستعجال   والله الموفق

----------


## Ragheb

أخي الجميل ،،  
لاحظ أن الدولار كندي لم يتأثر بصعود اليورو دولار و بقية العملات و تراجع و ارتد للأعلى تقريبا 130 نقطة من اللو الذي حصل ،، اي انني ربما عكس وجهة نظرك و أعتقد أن الدولار كندي ليس بمقدوره النزول اكثر من اللو الذي سجله اليوم و ربما يرتد لأعلى من 1.0900 وصولا إلى 1.0950 و من ثم ربما يعاود السقوط إن لم يطرأ جديد على سوق العملات و كل جديد وارد و في أي لحظة ...... 
هذا و الله أعلم 
لكم التحية

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل ،،  
> لاحظ أن الدولار كندي لم يتأثر بصعود اليورو دولار و بقية العملات و تراجع و ارتد للأعلى تقريبا 130 نقطة من اللو الذي حصل ،، اي انني ربما عكس وجهة نظرك و أعتقد أن الدولار كندي ليس بمقدوره النزول اكثر من اللو الذي سجله اليوم و ربما يرتد لأعلى من 1.0900 وصولا إلى 1.0950 و من ثم ربما يعاود السقوط إن لم يطرأ جديد على سوق العملات و كل جديد وارد و في أي لحظة ...... 
> هذا و الله أعلم 
> لكم التحية

 تحليلك ينم عن خبير  نعم كلامك صح اذا صعد فوق 1.0840 ولكن تحت 840 فهو اقرب للنزول من الصعود والله اعلم  لانه حتى الان مصحح الموجه الصغيرة الهابطة عند 38% وهي تمثل تقريبا 1.0820  هو بالنهاية هدفه النزول والله اعلم  ولو صعد لل 1.0950  اشكرك اخي العزيز على المداخله القيمة

----------


## fnammas

> تحليلك ينم عن خبير  نعم كلامك صح اذا صعد فوق 1.0840 ولكن تحت 840 فهو اقرب للنزول من الصعود والله اعلم  لانه حتى الان مصحح الموجه الصغيرة الهابطة عند 38% وهي تمثل تقريبا 1.0820  هو بالنهاية هدفه النزول والله اعلم  ولو صعد لل 1.0950  اشكرك اخي العزيز على المداخله القيمة

 اريد النصيحة   :016:

----------


## aljameel

> اريد النصيحة

 اخي من اقرب نقطة لل 1.0840 بيع 
والستوب 1.0840 
واذا رغبت الان ضع الستوب 1.0821 
والله يكتب لك ولنا التوفيق جميعا

----------


## diefallh

> انا ارفقت شارتات حتى يكون الدخول بقناعة ومنها تستفيدو كتعليم 
> هذا من حقكم علينا 
> موفقين بإذن الله

 بارك الله فيك ولك 
 اجمل من كل التوصيات تعليمنا كيف  نتعامل مع الشارت  
اعطيتنا السمكة وعلمتنا كيف  نصيد  
بارك الله لك وغفر ذنبك و بيض وجهك فى  الدنيا  والاخرة  امين

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك ولك 
> اجمل من كل التوصيات تعليمنا كيف نتعامل مع الشارت  
> اعطيتنا السمكة وعلمتنا كيف نصيد  
> بارك الله لك وغفر ذنبك و بيض وجهك فى الدنيا والاخرة امين

 جزاك الله خير 
وبخدمتكم جميعا

----------


## m.abdsatar

ما رايك استاذ جميل في الباوند استرالي

----------


## aljameel

> ما رايك استاذ جميل في الباوند استرالي

   والله اعلم اذا ماكسر اللو 19.095 وهو الستوب  سيصعد بإذن الله لل 1.9250  ومنها متوقع ارتداد ونزول لل 1.9000  لو واصل صعود فوق 1.9250 خير وبركة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والان استاذنكم نراكم لاحقا

----------


## MR_ADEL

> والان استاذنكم نراكم لاحقا

 في انتظارك أخي ابو مروان ,,,,

----------


## m.abdsatar

> والله اعلم اذا ماكسر اللو 19.095 وهو الستوب  سيصعد بإذن الله لل 1.9250  ومنها متوقع ارتداد ونزول لل 1.9000  لو واصل صعود فوق 1.9250 خير وبركة  والله الموفق

 شكرا جزيلا لأهتمامك اخي الجميل

----------


## New Student

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا جديد على الفوركس وبحاول اجمع من المواضيع على قد ام اقدر واتمنى انكوا كلكم تعتبرونى اخ اصغر واقدر استفيد على قد ما اقدر ولو سمحتولى ابقى اسأل على اى حاجه تقف قدامى
اشكر الجميع

----------


## دانة

اهلا فيك صديقنا الجديد في مدرسة الجميل وانشالله تستفيد

----------


## MR_ADEL

في إنتظار أستاذنا أبو مروان

----------


## janoubi

احسنت الوصف يا ست دانة 
بالفعل مدرسة الجميل الفوركسية

----------


## قاهر العملات

السلام عليكم اخوان
اليورو ين 
راقبو النقطة 134.04 متوقع الارتداد منها بقوة

----------


## aljameel

أسف اخواني واخواتي 
الانترنت انتقطع لدي مايقارب الساعه 
المهم اذا لم ارد على احد اعرفو عندي مشكلة بالانترنت 
فاعتذر مقدما

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  انا جديد على الفوركس وبحاول اجمع من المواضيع على قد ام اقدر واتمنى انكوا كلكم تعتبرونى اخ اصغر واقدر استفيد على قد ما اقدر ولو سمحتولى ابقى اسأل على اى حاجه تقف قدامى 
> اشكر الجميع

 اهلا بيك بين اخوانك 
وبخدمتك بقدر المستطاع

----------


## MR_ADEL

الله يكرمك ابو مروان ...ممكن تحدثنا عن البرنامج حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع..

----------


## aljameel

> اخي العزيز ثقتي بالارتداد كموجه صاعده  سارفق شارت على فريم الساعه كموجه صغيرة  والله يكتب لها التوفيق

 الكيبل والله اعلم  اكتفى بالنزول لل 1.6480  وهي الستوب  يدعم الصعود والله اعلم صعود الذهب  لاني شايف شارت الذهب صاعد والله اعلم  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.6640 واحتمال يواصل لل1.6700  والله الموفق

----------


## عبدالله سعود

ابومروان   نبي  نظرتك   لليورو   دولار   
وكمان   للاسترالي   دولار

----------


## aljameel

> الله يكرمك ابو مروان ...ممكن تحدثنا عن البرنامج حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع..

 ابشر لحضات اخي عادل

----------


## MR_ADEL

> ابشر لحضات اخي عادل

 بشرك الله بالخير وانا منتظر فى الاخر بعد اى استفسار للأخوة

----------


## قاهر العملات

> السلام عليكم اخوان
> اليورو ين 
> راقبو النقطة 134.04 متوقع الارتداد منها بقوة

 اخوان يلغى الكلام
الارتداد اصبح غير مؤكد تغيرت الاشارات حاليا عندي
يمكن يرتد و يمكن يطلع فوق اكثر
ننتظر شوية

----------


## قاهر العملات

بالتوفيق للاخ الجميل في التحليل
خير ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

اخي عادل 
طبق كمالبصورة 
واسحب الشارت للخلف بالماوس حتى تحصل على البيانات على الاقل سنه 
اعمل حفظ على سطح المكتب

----------


## saud33

ابو مروان وش افضل  وقف لليورو ين كشراء

----------


## aljameel

> وهذا شارت للمجنون فريم الساعة  الستوب 151.45  والله اعلم كسر الستوب بيدخلنا بموجه هابطة  فوقها موجتنا بإذن الله صاعده هدفها الاول 154.20 واحتمال تمد لل 156  والله الموفق

   المجنون اختراق 152.85  نرفع الستوب لل 152  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان وش افضل وقف لليورو ين كشراء

  
والله اعلم 133 
ولكن هو قريب من الهدف الان انا حددت هدفه لل 134.30 
ومتوقع 134.60\70 اختراقها احتمال يوصله لل 136 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بالتوفيق للاخ الجميل في التحليل
> خير ان شاء الله

 للجميع إن شاء الله 
وشكرا لمشاركتك القيمة

----------


## aljameel

> واليورو دولار   السعر الحالي  1.4488  والله اعلم  فوق 1.4460 متوقع بإذن الله 1.4560  كسر 1.4460 متوقع نزوله لل 1.4400 + - تقريبا ومنها الارتداد والله اعلم  الارتداد من 1.4400 هدفه بإذن الله 1.4600  وذكرت اكثر من مرة هدف اليورو دولار 1.4600   موفقين بإذن الله

   الحمد لله لم يكسر 1.4460  وبإذن الله لهدفه

----------


## aljameel

والمجنون والله اعلم فصة للشراء الان 152.58 
والستوب 152 
والهدف بإذن الله 154.20 
لمن لم يدخل به من البداية 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

والكيبل والله اعلم فرصة للشراء الان 
والستوب 1.6480 
والهدف بإذن الله 1.6640\1.6700 
والله الموفق 
وللامانه انا دخلت به الان من 1.6525 
والله يكتب لنا جميعا التوفيق

----------


## saud33

دخلت المجنون على بركة الله 
وجزاك الله خير على المتابعه

----------


## aljameel

> دخلت المجنون على بركة الله 
> وجزاك الله خير على المتابعه

 موفق اخي بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

والان استاذنكم للصلاة 
ونراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## solo90515

ممكنن ظرة على الاسترال دولار يالغالي
جزاك الله الخير

----------


## دانة

استاذي بليييز شوفلي الين دولار

----------


## solo90515

وينك يالغالي والله السترال دولار واليورو ين حيرونا
المشورة يالغالي بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير

----------


## 2e2y2e2

> والله اعلم فوق 6940 متوقع بإذن الله 7010  كسر 6940 متوقع نزوله لل 6900 ومنها متوقع الارتداد  هدف الارتداد بإذن الله 7025 تقريبا  والله الموفق

 تنويه    النيوزلندى قريب من منطقة الارتداد    يمكن الشراء بستوب صغير

----------


## 7afeedo

> الحمد لله لم يكسر 1.4460   وبإذن الله لهدفه

  
أستاذي الجميل
صبحك الله بالخير والأنوار والبركاته 
برأيك اليورو دولار .. إلى هدفه بإذن الله تعالى 14600
ولكن برأيك .. كم من الوقت سيستغرق ؟؟
يعني ممكن نشوفو في الهدف على اليوم مثلاً ؟؟  
ولكم جزيل الشكر ،،،

----------


## MHD Loai

صباح الخير عالجميع 
استاذي ... شو رأيك باليورو ين ... لسا رح يطلع و لا اخد طريق النزول 
مشكور

----------


## الوجد

> الكيبل والله اعلم  اكتفى بالنزول لل 1.6480  وهي الستوب  يدعم الصعود والله اعلم صعود الذهب  لاني شايف شارت الذهب صاعد والله اعلم  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.6640 واحتمال يواصل لل1.6700   والله الموفق

   يعجبني مستوى تفكيرك  موظوع يستحق المتابعة  تقبل تحياتي

----------


## abo saqer

الاخ ابو مروان ممكن الاستوب النموذجي لشراء اليورو من السعر 4484 وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ ابو مروان ممكن الاستوب النموذجي لشراء اليورو من السعر 4484 وجزاك الله خير

 ماذكرنا ياحلو 1.4460 
والحمد لله وصل هدفه

----------


## alkanderi82

هدف اليورو الى اين ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخي العزيز ثقتي بالارتداد كموجه صاعده  سارفق شارت على فريم الساعه كموجه صغيرة  والله يكتب لها التوفيق

 الكيبل توقعت انه اكتفى ب 38% ووضعت الستوب 1.6480  وضرب الستوب معوضة بإذن الله  هو الحمد لله نزل لل 50% وارتد منها  لتعويض خسارة 45 نقطة  الان والله اعلم الكيبل  شراء من السعر الحالي 1.6528  والهدف بإذن الله 1.6650  وضعو الستوب المناسب لكم او اللو اليوم  وبيروح للهدف مو بكيفه غصب عنه  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> واليورو دولار   السعر الحالي  1.4488  والله اعلم  فوق 1.4460 متوقع بإذن الله 1.4560  كسر 1.4460 متوقع نزوله لل 1.4400 + - تقريبا ومنها الارتداد والله اعلم  الارتداد من 1.4400 هدفه بإذن الله 1.4600  وذكرت اكثر من مرة هدف اليورو دولار 1.4600   موفقين بإذن الله

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووووووووووووك

----------


## aljameel

> هدف اليورو الى اين ؟؟

 1.4560

----------


## aljameel

> وينك يالغالي والله السترال دولار واليورو ين حيرونا
> المشورة يالغالي بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير

   الاسترالي دولار بإذن الله لل 8710  اليورو وصل للهدف الحمد لله 134.30

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل توقعت انه اكتفى ب 38% ووضعت الستوب 1.6480  وضرب الستوب معوضة بإذن الله  هو الحمد لله نزل لل 50% وارتد منها  لتعويض خسارة 45 نقطة  الان والله اعلم الكيبل شراء من السعر الحالي 1.6528  والهدف بإذن الله 1.6650  وضعو الستوب المناسب لكم او اللو اليوم  وبيروح للهدف مو بكيفه غصب عنه   موفقين بإذن الله

   للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ممكنن ظرة على الاسترال دولار يالغالي
> جزاك الله الخير

 بإذن الله لل 8710

----------


## MR_ADEL

استاذ ابو مروان ارسلتلك رساله على الخاص... اكرمك الله ...

----------


## solo90515

هلا بالغالي
ايش نظامه اليورو ين الحين جزاك الله الخير

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي بليييز شوفلي الين دولار

 والله اعلم فوق 92 صعود

----------


## aljameel

> أستاذي الجميل
> صبحك الله بالخير والأنوار والبركاته 
> برأيك اليورو دولار .. إلى هدفه بإذن الله تعالى 14600
> ولكن برأيك .. كم من الوقت سيستغرق ؟؟
> يعني ممكن نشوفو في الهدف على اليوم مثلاً ؟؟  
> ولكم جزيل الشكر ،،،

  

> صباح الخير عالجميع 
> استاذي ... شو رأيك باليورو ين ... لسا رح يطلع و لا اخد طريق النزول 
> مشكور

 الحمد لله وصلو اهدافهم 
مبروووك

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو الدولار كندي  السعر الحالي 1.0800  مؤهل للنزول والله اعلم  احتمال يصعد لل 1.0835 ولست متاكد  المهم تحت 1.0840 مؤهل للنزول   هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.0630  والله الموفق  الرجاء الدخول بيع من بعد مراقبة وعدم الاستعجال  والله الموفق

 الحمد لله صعد لل 1.0833  ومنها ارتد نزول  وكان من اجمل الفرص بيع بستوب 7 نقاط  وبإذن الله للهدف  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

وفرصة شراء الكيبل والمجنون قائمة 
وبإذن الله لاهدافهم

----------


## abo saqer

> ماذكرنا ياحلو 1.4460 
> والحمد لله وصل هدفه

  نعم وصل للهدف وكانت صفقة ممتازة بستوب صغير وهدف كبير وجزاك الله كل خير ابو مروان وانا سئلت لكن ماكنت موجود انت ووضعت نفس الاشي ستوب

----------


## دانة

استاذي تعبت وانا اقولك الدولار ين بس انت ما ترد على

----------


## solo90515

ايش نظامه اليورو ين الحين جزاك الله الخير

----------


## solo90515

> والله اعلم فوق 92 صعود

  

> استاذي تعبت وانا اقولك الدولار ين بس انت ما ترد على

  :013:

----------


## دانة

اسفة ما انتبهت العتب على النظر

----------


## solo90515

اخي هل مازال الاسترال دولار الى الهدف وهل هناك تصحيح قبل الوصول الى 8710
جزاك الله الخير

----------


## MHD Loai

يالحمد لله وصلوا الاهداف ...  
مشكوووووووور اخ الجميل 
الله يعطيك العافية ... وانشا الله الكل رابح

----------


## solo90515

السلام عليكم اخي هل سيصل الاسترال دولار 8670 لاني شاري من هناك او اغلق على خسارة
وممكن نظرة على الدولار كندي للضرورة هل سينزل كما في التوصية
جزاك الله الخير

----------


## abo saqer

السلام عليكم  وصبحك الله بالخير اخوي ابو مروان اذا  ممكن توضيح متى يكون الاغلاق ايجابي ومتى يكون سلبي للافاده والتعلمجزاك الله خيرا سلفا

----------


## قاهر العملات

> السلام عليكم اخي هل سيصل الاسترال دولار 8670 لاني شاري من هناك او اغلق على خسارة
> وممكن نظرة على الدولار كندي للضرورة هل سينزل كما في التوصية
> جزاك الله الخير

  
 سلام عليكم اخوي الغالي
نيابة عن الاخ الجميل اجيبك و في انتظار دخوله للتاكيد
الزوج امامه نقطة التحت عند 8530 و هي نقطة قوية جدا 
لو ارتد منها راح يصعد صعود مهم و ممكن يقرب لنقطة دخولك
لو كسرها و اغلق تحتها ممكن نشوفو التحت الايام المقبلة
و ان شاء الله يكون خير للجميع

----------


## abo saqer

ابو مروان طولت الغيبة عسى المانع خير ان شاء الله

----------


## قاهر العملات

المانع خير ان شاء الله

----------


## New Student

كنت عايز اعرف اخبار الدولار ين ايه لانى متردد اوى

----------


## New Student

خير ان شاء الله يكون ابو مروان بخييييييييييير

----------


## دانة

مين طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم انشالله غيابك خير

----------


## aljameel

أسف اخواني لغيباي 
سفرة طارئه

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.6695  والله اعلم متوقع نزول لل 1.6630 + - تقريبا  ومنها متوقع ارتداد وصعود  الستوب للشراء  اما نقطة الارتداد  او 1.6610  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.6730\40  من الهدف تقريبا متوقع ارتداد ونزول  سابلغكم لاحقا اهدافه  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## fox4forex

مشكورين و ما قصرتو

----------


## howari

السلام عليكم متابعين معاك اخي جمال ويديك العافية

----------


## solo90515

ومكن نظرة على الدولار كندي للضرورة هل سينزل كما في التوصية
جزاك الله الخير

----------


## abo saqer

> أسف اخواني لغيباي 
> سفرة طارئه

  المهم انك بخير  الحمد لله على السلامة

----------


## MR_ADEL

جمعه مباركة يا ابو مروان

----------


## silverhawk145

واالله واحشتناه كتير اخى الجميل وجمعة مباركة وكل عااااااااام  وانت بخير

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.6695  والله اعلم متوقع نزول لل 1.6630 + - تقريبا  ومنها متوقع ارتداد وصعود  الستوب للشراء  اما نقطة الارتداد او 1.6610  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.6730\40  من الهدف تقريبا متوقع ارتداد ونزول  سابلغكم لاحقا اهدافه  موفقين بإذن الله

 طبعا وصل للهدف قبل نزوله لمنطقة الشراء  ومبرووك لمن دخل به من منطقة الارتداد  الان السعر الحالي 1.6665   والله اعلم  نراقب النقطة 1.6655 كسرها مزيد من النزول  مالم تكسر 1.6655 متوقع صعود لل 1.6775  والله الموفق

----------


## قاهر العملات

بالتوفيق لك ابومراون
و مزيدا من الارباح باذن الله

----------


## aljameel

وللمعلومية الكيبل والله اعلم اقرب للنزول من الصعود ولو صعد بعض الشي  اتوقع نزوله لل 1.6400 + - تقريبا  واتوقع منها صعود لل 1.6900 والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله  المهم من يفكر بالشراء يضع الستوب 1.6655  والهدف القناعة

----------


## روح الورد

انا شريت وعلى بركه الله

----------


## m.abdsatar

السلام عليكم
اخي الجميل
ما رايك بالنسبة USD/CHF

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> اخي الجميل
> ما رايك بالنسبة USD/CHF

 والله اعلم سيذهب لل 1.0325 
والستوب 1.0440 
يفضل البيع مع الصعود قريب من الستوب 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اخترت الكيبل لأن الغالب منكم يحب الدخول به ولشعبيته اما انا التربح به العب به  ساتكلم عن الكيبل بشكل عام وسأشرح بتفصيل عنه  الهدف من الشرح هو لتعم الفائدة لمن هو بحاجه له كتعليم ونقاط  وليس لاثبات نفسي كمحلل والتباهي بذلك فأنتم تعرفوني اكثر من نفسي  والله لا ادور الا الاجر ودعاء منكم وبظهر غيب لأني بامس الحاجه له  اخواني واخواتي والله اني بكرب فلا تبخلو على بدعاء لاخيكم بظهر غيب  فمن يرى بتحليلي ملاحظة او غير ذلك فارجو المشاركة فأن كنت على غير صواب  فيجب التنبيه فأنا اصيب واخطى فيضع مرئياته لتعم الفائدة  نرجع للكيبل انا واعوذ بالله من كلمت انا ارفقت شارت للكيبل من 7\9  وذكرت به فوق 1.6285 متوقع والله اعلم له هدف بإذن الله 1.7500  متى يصل لهدفه الله اعلم ممكن بايام او اسبوع او شهر او اكثر  ولكن القصد منه معرفة الاتجاه العام والاستفادة منه بقدر المستطاع  وكمثال داخل شراء فرضا من 1.6500 ونزل فليس منه خوف او تعليقه  اذا كان فوق 1.6285 كما بالشارت فلو نزل مصيره الصعود وهكذا  ولكن لو كنت بائع وصعد هنا الخوف من تعليقه لان اتجاه العام صاعد  هذا الشارت الذي ارفقته بتايخ 7\9 لاني محتفظ به لاتابع اتجاه الكيبل       وهذه المشاركات السابقة يوم الاربعاء وذكرت بالتفصيل لكم ووصيت عليه  فالمطلوب المرونه منكم مثلا نزل لل 1.6480 كما بالشارت وارتد وصعد  فالمفروض شراء من السعر كما هو موضح بالشارت وصعد لل 1.6564   ونزل مرة اخرى لل 1.6454 وارتد صعود ووصل الهدف الحمد لله  والله من وراء القصد  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

لم تظهر المشاركات السابقة بالموظوع لا اعرف السبب  على العموم هي موجودة بالصفحات السابقة يمكن الرجوع لها من يوم الاربعاء  وهذاهو الشارت الذي ارفقته يوم الاربعاء

----------


## MR_ADEL

اللهم فك كربك يا ابو مروان وكرب كل مسلم بحق هذه الايام المباركة ,,,,

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  سعر الاغلاق  1.6670  في حال الصعود  ذكرت يوم الجمعة مالم يكسر 1.6655 متوقع صعوده بإذن الله  وهي الستوب للشراء ومجرد يصعد رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الهدف القناعة اختراق الهاي ليوم الجمعه متوقع بإذن الله 1.6770  كسر 1.6655 متوقع نزوله لل 1.6600 + - تقريبا  مراقبته بشرط عدم كسر 1.6575 وهي الستوب للشراء  مجرد يصعد رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الهدف القناعة اختراق الهاي ليوم الجمعه متوقع بإذن الله 1.6800  فأنا وضعت احتمالات الصعود وهي الاضعف لانه النزول اقرب من الصعود  ولكن يجب وضع جميع الاحتمالات والستوب قريب من 10 لل20 نقطة  الان نتكلم في حال النزول  والله اعلم كسر 1.6575 سيذهب به   1.6500 وهي تمثل 38% وهي الاضعف والله اعلم  1.6430 وهي تمثل 50% وهي الارجح والله اعلم  المهم لو نزل لل 1.6430 \1.6400  والله اعلم منطقة شراء جيدة إن شاء الله  لو واصل تحت 1.6400 يفضل الشراء من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6285  الستوب بإذن الله لهم  1.6245  او ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم  الهدف بإذن الله  1.6900  وسابلغكم لاحقا بالهدف الاخر بإذن الله وتوفيقه  كسر 1.6245 متوقع نزول والله اعلم  والمجال مفتوح له حتى1.6000\1.5850  وستأبع معكم بإذن الله ولو تغير شي سأبلغ به  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## altamo7

الله يعينك ويفرج عنك كربتك ....
ولك الشكر الوافر الجميل على صنيعك ومعروفك وخدمتك لأخوانك

----------


## FXLione

الله يفرج همك وهم جميع المسلمين..  آمين   :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## SeNd MoRe MoNeY

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يفك كربك اخي الكريم وكرب جميع المسلمين ويجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك ويقبل صيامك وقيامك اللهم امين   اخي العزيز ممكن اعرف رايك في المجنون هل سيصعد ام سيواصل الهبوط ؟؟؟؟   وماهي افضل مناطق للدخول بيع او شراء   وشكرا

----------


## mmhosny

اللهم فرج كربك وابدله لك خيرا و سعاده يا ابو مروان يا ذا القلب الأبيض

----------


## aljameel

> اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يفك كربك اخي الكريم وكرب جميع المسلمين ويجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك ويقبل صيامك وقيامك اللهم امين   اخي العزيز ممكن اعرف رايك في المجنون هل سيصعد ام سيواصل الهبوط ؟؟؟؟   وماهي افضل مناطق للدخول بيع او شراء   وشكرا

 والله يااخي المجنون محيرني جدا  ولكن ساتكلم عنه كموجه عامه والله اعلم مالم يكسر 149 فهو بموجه صاعده  اهداف الموجه فوق 170 والله اعلم  وسنراقبه اليوم وغدا وسابلغ عنه اذا استجد جديد  وللامانه انا داخل به شراء من 151.81 ولم اغلق  والله الموفق

----------


## SeNd MoRe MoNeY

مشكووووووووووووووووووور اخي الكريم اسال الله ان لا يحرمنا ابدا من توجيهاتك علما اني جديد علي الموضوع ولكن ما شاء الله واضح انه من اقوي المواضيع في المنتدي اسال الله ان يبارك لك في مالك وعيالك وصحتك واهل بيتك امين

----------


## هامور الفوركس

ما هو وضع الباوند لهذا اليوم ل تكرمت يا استاذنا جميل

----------


## 2e2y2e2

السلام عليكم
بالخير ابو مروان   
ما رايك بالين ؟ هل اكتفى بالنزول ؟ ام ما زال امامه اهداف تحت ؟ ولو بغيت اشتريه الان كم الاستوب الافضل ؟

----------


## saud33

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يفك كربك اخي الكريم وكرب جميع المسلمين ويجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك ويقبل صيامك وقيامك اللهم امين

----------


## دانة

اللهم فك كربه وكرب جميع المسلمين

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.4540  للمراقبه   فوق 1.4500 متوقع صعود وهي الستوب  هدف الصعود بإذن الله  1.4650  الدخول شراء من بعد مراقبة  والله الموفق

----------


## solo90515

ما هو وضع الدولار كندي الان للضرورة جزاك الله الخير  هو على0830

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الكيبل  سعر الاغلاق  1.6670  في حال الصعود  ذكرت يوم الجمعة مالم يكسر 1.6655 متوقع صعوده بإذن الله  وهي الستوب للشراء ومجرد يصعد رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الهدف القناعة اختراق الهاي ليوم الجمعه متوقع بإذن الله 1.6770  كسر 1.6655 متوقع نزوله لل 1.6600 + - تقريبا  مراقبته بشرط عدم كسر 1.6575 وهي الستوب للشراء  مجرد يصعد رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الهدف القناعة اختراق الهاي ليوم الجمعه متوقع بإذن الله 1.6800  فأنا وضعت احتمالات الصعود وهي الاضعف لانه النزول اقرب من الصعود  ولكن يجب وضع جميع الاحتمالات والستوب قريب من 10 لل20 نقطة  الان نتكلم في حال النزول  والله اعلم كسر 1.6575 سيذهب به   1.6500 وهي تمثل 38% وهي الاضعف والله اعلم  1.6430 وهي تمثل 50% وهي الارجح والله اعلم  المهم لو نزل لل 1.6430 \1.6400  والله اعلم منطقة شراء جيدة إن شاء الله  لو واصل تحت 1.6400 يفضل الشراء من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6285  الستوب بإذن الله لهم  1.6245  او ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم  الهدف بإذن الله  1.6900  وسابلغكم لاحقا بالهدف الاخر بإذن الله وتوفيقه  كسر 1.6245 متوقع نزول والله اعلم  والمجال مفتوح له حتى1.6000\1.5850  وستأبع معكم بإذن الله ولو تغير شي سأبلغ به  موفقين بإذن الله

   للمشاهدة والمراقبة والله الموفق  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال  فوات ربح ولا خسارة  وللمعلومية هو اقرب للنزول من الصعود  لا ارى الا النزول والله اعلم ولو صعد بعض الشي

----------


## aljameel

> ما هو وضع الدولار كندي الان للضرورة جزاك الله الخير هو على0830

 والله اعلم صاعد بإذن الله 1.0960  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.4540  للمراقبه   فوق 1.4500 متوقع صعود وهي الستوب  هدف الصعود بإذن الله  1.4650  الدخول شراء من بعد مراقبة   والله الموفق

   الرجاء عدم الاستعجال فوات ربح ولا خسارة

----------


## saud33

اخوي ابو مروان في حال تم كسر 1.4500  لليورو دولار  هل نتحول للبيع

----------


## solo90515

لك جزيل الشكر اخي
ما رايك بالاسترال دولار هل سيكمل الهبوط

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي ابو مروان في حال تم كسر 1.4500 لليورو دولار هل نتحول للبيع

 في حال  كسر اليورو دولار 1.4500   اتوقع نزوله لل 1.4465 او 1.4410  ومن احدهم يرتد للصعود وهدف الصعود 1.4700\1.4720  الدخول شراء من الارتداد والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> لك جزيل الشكر اخي
> ما رايك بالاسترال دولار هل سيكمل الهبوط

 والله اعلم متوقع نزول ولكن لست متاكد 100%

----------


## okno11

ابو مروان مفيش امل لصعود المجنون الان جزاك الله خير

----------


## solo90515

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## 2e2y2e2

> السلام عليكم
> بالخير ابو مروان   
> ما رايك بالين ؟ هل اكتفى بالنزول ؟ ام ما زال امامه اهداف تحت ؟ ولو بغيت اشتريه الان كم الاستوب الافضل ؟

  :016:

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان مفيش امل لصعود المجنون الان جزاك الله خير

 فوق 150 في أمل صعود 
ولكن للامانه لست متاكد 
انا داخل شراء به من يوم الخميس وبأمانه محيرني

----------


## aljameel

> 

 شفت سؤالك اعذرني بصدق محيرني  
الشي الوحيد تقريبا الشبه مؤكد انه فوق 149 وهي الستوب 
ويفضل الانتظار حتى تتضح الرؤية

----------


## 2e2y2e2

سؤالى عن الين وليس المجنون   :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljameel

> سؤالى عن الين وليس المجنون

 اخي والله اعلم فوق 90.20 بإذن الله صاعد 
كسرها من اقرب نقطة لل 89 شراء 
والستوب 89

----------


## 2e2y2e2

جزاك الله خير وما قصرت

----------


## star_000051

السلام عليكم 
استاذ جميل ممكن رايك على الباوند فرنك ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.4540  للمراقبه   فوق 1.4500 متوقع صعود وهي الستوب  هدف الصعود بإذن الله  1.4650  الدخول شراء من بعد مراقبة   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووك لمن دخل به  الحمد لله وصل هدفه

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> استاذ جميل ممكن رايك على الباوند فرنك ؟؟

 سيذهب بإذن الله  
1.7050\60 
والله الموفق

----------


## hind86

رايك بالكيبل بومروان

----------


## janoubi

مبروك اليورو يا استاذ
رأيك بالباوند اذا ممكن تتكرم عليّ
مع الشكر

----------


## solo90515

اخي الجميل ايش رايك
اللاسترال دولار
الدولار كندي 
جزاك الله الخير

----------


## aljameel

> رايك بالكيبل بومروان

  

> مبروك اليورو يا استاذ
> رأيك بالباوند اذا ممكن تتكرم عليّ
> مع الشكر

 الكيبل انا ذكرت المتوقع بالتوصية نزول  لل 1.6500 او 1.5430  ومن احدهم متوقع صعود لل 1.6900 بإذن الله  هو نزل لل 1.6520 وارتد  اتوقع له نزول تحت الهاي اليوم 1.6629  متوقع بكسر 1.6500 سيذهب لل 1.6430 + - تقريبا  ومنها يتم الشراء والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## janoubi

شكرا يا استاذي الطيب
انت بالفعل مدرسة متميّزة

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل ايش رايك
> اللاسترال دولار
> الدولار كندي 
> جزاك الله الخير

 والله اعلم  الاسترالي دولار  النقطة 8633 تحتها سيذهب بإذن الله لل 8510  وهي الستوب للبيع  فوقها سيذهب بإذن الله لل 8730  الدولار كندي سالني عليه امس احد الاخوة  وذكرت سيذهب لل 1.0960 هو صعد لل 1.0925  ولازل الهدف قائم بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا يا استاذي الطيب
> انت بالفعل مدرسة متميّزة

 لاشكر اخي على واجب

----------


## riyadh1982

اخي الجميل انا اشوف فيه فرصة شراء على الباوند فرنك فما رايك

----------


## janoubi

عم عذبك استاذي
المجنون يهديك سلامه ويقول لك شو بتعرف عنه ؟

----------


## alkhyaal

شكرا وبالتوفيق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي 90.81  متوقع فوق 90.60 صعوده لل 91.40 + -   من 91.40 بيع   والستوب   91.60  الهدف بإذن الله  90\89.80  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل انا اشوف فيه فرصة شراء على الباوند فرنك فما رايك

 اخي احتمال يصعد بعض الشي ثم نزول  
انا مو شايف الا نزول لل 1.7050 والله اعلم 
واحتمال يصدق الشارت المرفق كل شي جائز

----------


## janoubi

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي 90.81  متوقع فوق 90.60 صعوده لل 91.40 + -   من 91.40 بيع   والستوب   91.60  الهدف بإذن الله  90\89.80   والله الموفق

  
يعني القصد استاذي اني ممكن اشتري الين من السعر الحالي واضع الستوب دون 90.60  وانتظر حتى يصعد للاعلى وادخل بيع ؟
هل فهمي صحيح ؟
مع الشكر

----------


## aljameel

> عم عذبك استاذي
> المجنون يهديك سلامه ويقول لك شو بتعرف عنه ؟

 اخي بصدق انا المجنون محيرني 
انا متورط فيه من 151.81 شراء واضع الستوب 149 
اما يضرب الستوب 
او صعود فوق فوق والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> يعني القصد استاذي اني ممكن اشتري الين من السعر الحالي واضع الستوب دون 90.60 وانتظر حتى يصعد للاعلى وادخل بيع ؟
> هل فهمي صحيح ؟
> مع الشكر

 نعم اخي

----------


## janoubi

الله لا يخسرك
للامانة ما تستاهل الا كل خير

----------


## Ha-D

أخي الجميل هل eur-jpy الى هبوط؟؟
تحياتي.

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل هل eur-jpy الى هبوط؟؟
> تحياتي.

 انتظر للفترة الاسيوية احتمال تكون الصورة اوضح 
اتوقع تحت 132 احتمال ينزل لل 130.50 
ولست متاكد 100% 
والله الموفق

----------


## Ha-D

يعطيك العافية.

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.6565  تحت 1.6600 وهي الستوب  متوقع بإذن الله  1.6470\1.6430  ومنها يتم الشراء والله اعلم  لو صعد فوق 1.6600 وهي مستبعده حسب المعطيات التي امامي  ولكن لابد من ذكرها  فمتوقع 1.6660 ومنها نزول والله اعلم ويكون الستوب 1.6690 او نقطة الارتداد  موفقين بإذن الله  الان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## star_000051

استاذ جميل ممكن رايك EUR/GBP

----------


## روووح_ابوظبي

كيف  حالك  يا  اخ  ابو مروان  ؟؟؟  و الله  يعيطيك  الف  عافية  على  مجهودك  ......بس  لو سمحت  ما هيه  حركة اليور  دولار  لأني  داخل شورت  على سعر 1.4555 شوه  تنصح ....................؟ :Ongue:

----------


## SeNd MoRe MoNeY

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.6565  تحت 1.6600 وهي الستوب  متوقع بإذن الله  1.6470\1.6430  ومنها يتم الشراء والله اعلم  لو صعد فوق 1.6600 وهي مستبعده حسب المعطيات التي امامي  ولكن لابد من ذكرها  فمتوقع 1.6660 ومنها نزول والله اعلم ويكون الستوب 1.6690 او نقطة الارتداد  موفقين بإذن الله   الان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

 تم الدخول بيع والاستوب 1.6600 والله المستعان

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.6565  تحت 1.6600 وهي الستوب  متوقع بإذن الله  1.6470\1.6430  ومنها يتم الشراء والله اعلم  لو صعد فوق 1.6600 وهي مستبعده حسب المعطيات التي امامي  ولكن لابد من ذكرها  فمتوقع 1.6660 ومنها نزول والله اعلم ويكون الستوب 1.6690 او نقطة الارتداد  موفقين بإذن الله   الان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

 انضرب الستوب الحمد لله  في الحاله هذه ندخل شراء  والستوب اللو 1.6552  والهدف 1.6660  اختراق 1.6685  هدفنا بإذن الله  1.6850  مالم يخترق 1.6685 فهو للنزول والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## jamal ca

عفوا لم افهم التوصية -- ماذا تقصد لو اخترق 6585 وهو بالاساس اخترقها وضرب الاستوب عند 6600
برجاء التوضيح

----------


## aljameel

> عفوا لم افهم التوصية -- ماذا تقصد لو اخترق 6585 وهو بالاساس اخترقها وضرب الاستوب عند 6600
> برجاء التوضيح

 أسف اخي اقصد 1.6685

----------


## jamal ca

عفوا الخطا من قبلي ------

----------


## aljameel

> عفوا الخطا من قبلي ------

 لا ماانت غلطان انا عدلت المشاركة

----------


## star_000051

السلام عليكم
استاذ جميل ممكن رايك EUR/GBP

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> استاذ جميل ممكن رايك EUR/GBP

 والله اعلم تحت 8830 فهو للنزول 
انت راقب الكيبل اذا اخترق 1.6585 ولو بنقطة 
اليورو باوند نزول لانه عكس الكيبل بالغالب والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي 90.81  متوقع فوق 90.60 صعوده لل 91.40 + -   من 91.40 بيع   والستوب   91.60  الهدف بإذن الله  90\89.80   والله الموفق

 لازال بإذن الله هدفه قائم  المهم مراقبة النقطة 91.60\91.65  تحتها نزول كما بالتوصية  فوقها صعود في صعود والله اعلم  واهداف الصعود كثيرة

----------


## star_000051

مشكووور

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  هذه توصيه إن شاء الله يكتب لها النجاح  فيها متوقع والله اعلم الف نقطة  الفرنك ين مراقبته   السعر الحالي  88.10  مراقبة النقطة 88.65 اخترقها تلغى التوصية فيكون للصعود  والله اعلم مالم يخترقها   هدفه بإذن الله  78  البيع يتم من بعد مراقبه وليس الان  احتمال يصعد قريب منها  المهم الستوب  88.65  والله الموفق  وأنتم قيسو قروب الين على التوصية  هو نموذج تكون لدي بيقول كذا الهدف هل يصدق الله اعلم

----------


## 7afeedo

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  هذه توصيه إن شاء الله يكتب لها النجاح  فيها متوقع والله اعلم الف نقطة  الفرنك ين مراقبته   السعر الحالي  88.10  مراقبة النقطة 88.65 اخترقها تلغى التوصية فيكون للصعود  والله اعلم مالم يخترقها   هدفه بإذن الله  78  البيع يتم من بعد مراقبه وليس الان  احتمال يصعد قريب منها  المهم الستوب  88.65  والله الموفق  وأنتم قيسو قروب الين على التوصية   هو نموذج تكون لدي بيقول كذا الهدف هل يصدق الله اعلم

  
أستاذنا الجميل ...
شو رأيك الآن ؟؟
ندخل بيع ولا ننتظر كمان شوية ؟؟  
الرأي والمشورة جزاك الله خيراً  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mmhosny

احبتي....عساها ان تكون هذه الليله... 
اللهم انك انت عفو كريم عظيم حليم تحب العفو فاعف عنا جميعا" و فرج كربنا جميعا" بفضلك و منك وعفوك يا عظيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييمممممممم يا حبيبي يا رب

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اتمنى الاستفادة منها بقدر المستطاع ولو لم تدخلو فيها انما تتعلمو منها ويكون الدخول بالقناعة ماتتخيلو فرحة النجاح والدخول بتوصية من انتاجه فالنجاح لايقدر بثمن مهما كان نوع النجاح  اخترت لكم جوز بتحركاته معتدل بالغالب  الاسترالي ين  السعر الحالي  78.55  الان هو تقريبا عند 50%  سارفق شارت يوضح التوصية وانتم عليكم المتابعه والمراقبة  القصد من التوصية كيف نستخرج الاهداف وكيف نتوقع الارتداد   فدائما القياس يكون من قمه او قاع نعمل فيبو ونتوقع النزول او الصعود  حسب نوع الموجه كل موجه لها وضع مختلف فأنا هنا وضعت لكم التوصية كمثال للتعليم والربح كنقاط  هو متوقع ارتداد من احد خطوط الفيبو هنا هذه وضع الموجه اذا اخترق 76% تبطل الموجه الهابطه وندخل بموجه صاعده  هنا بالغالب تكون تصحيح ب 50% او 61% ومرات يصحح حتى 76% طبعا اي منهم متوقع الوصول له  بإذن الله خسارة مافيه ضرب الستوب تتعوض بعكس العملية بتوفيق الله طبعا العقد معقول  طبعا لوصعد فوق خط 76% تقريبا عند 79.60 فيكون صعود وننسى النزول بندخل بموجه صاعده بإذن الله  كيف يتم الشراء من بعد اختراق 79.60 ننتظر حتى ينزل وندخل شراء  بعد الاختراق متوقع النزول فنرسم فيبو من القاع للقمه التى عملها بعد الاختراق  وتتوقع تصحيح من احد خطوط الفيبو فندخل شراء والستوب يكون نقطة الارتداد   او اقل منها بكم نقطة كمثال  مالم يخترقها فتكون الستوب للبيع ومن بعد نزول على الاقل 50لل 70 نقطة تقريبا من القمة التى عملها نقدم الستوب لها   نقدم الستوب لاعلى قمة عملها فرضا عند 50% او 61%   فأنتم منها ممكن أستنتاج الاهداف أن كانت صعود او نزول الاهداف تحسب على نوع الموجه  فممكن الرجوع لنوع الموجات ال 11 موجه الاساسية وهي موضحه لك كشكل شارت وغيره  وتعرف كم الهدف واكيد موجوده انواع الموجات بالمنتدى كيف تعرف نوع الموجه ممكن مقاربة شكل الشارت فاذا تقاربو بالشكل ولو بنسبة 70% فوق بتكون عرفة نوع الموجه التي انت بها وتستخلص اهدافك ونوع التصحيح وهكذا  ارجو الاستفادة منها كنقاط وتعليم وبإذن الله تنافسوني بوضع التوصيات  موشرط 100% انما مع الممارسة يسهل شي فشي وهكذا   طلب خاص من مونه عليكم  من يستفيد منها لاينساني من الدعاء بظهر غيب جزاكم الله خير مو شرط كتابة يكون بالقلب انبع   ورجاء خاص جدا من يستفيد لايبخل على اخوانه واخواته فثقو بالله إن شاء الله يكون له اجر عند الله فتخيل انت تعلم واحد والواحد يعلم اخر وقس على ذلك كم لك من اجر كل انسان يتعلم سلسله الى مالا نهية من الاجر بإذن الله والابتعاد عن المشبوه كالذهب والنفط والداو كل سي غير ملموس او مقبوظ والله اعلم  انا الان على سفر لسوريا اراكم غدا بإذن الله  موفقين بإذن الله  من يعطيني غدا هدف للجوز ولو بنسبة 70\80% له مني توصية خاصة لاتقل بإذن الله عن 100 نقطة     اخواني انا مجتهد ممكن اصيب وممكن اخطى والله ماقصدت به الا الاعتماد على النفس بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى والله شاهد على ذلك ولا ممكن احتفظ به لنفسي كما يعمل غيري واكون بطل فوركسي ولاكن الشي بالشي يذكر فأنا تعلمت من تجارب غيري ولو كانت كنسبة تقديريه لاتتعدى 20\30% وممكن اقل من ذلك وهذا المنتدى له فضل علىي بعد الله فطورت نفسي بنفسي ولازلت اتعلم حتى اللحضة  وجزاء الله خير لمن له فضل علي ولو بحرف  تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح

----------


## saud33

اخوي ابو مروان والله اخجلتنا بكرمك  وحبك لمنفعة اخوانك 
فادعوا  الله العظيم  في هذه الليله المباركه   ان  نكون واياك  وجميع اخواننا المسلمين  
من عتقائه من النار   انه سميع مجيب

----------


## 7afeedo

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اتمنى الاستفادة منها بقدر المستطاع ولو لم تدخلو فيها انما تتعلمو منها ويكون الدخول بالقناعة ماتتخيلو فرحة النجاح والدخول بتوصية من انتاجه فالنجاح لايقدر بثمن مهما كان نوع النجاح  اخترت لكم جوز بتحركاته معتدل بالغالب  الاسترالي ين  السعر الحالي  78.55  الان هو تقريبا عند 50%  سارفق شارت يوضح التوصية وانتم عليكم المتابعه والمراقبة  القصد من التوصية كيف نستخرج الاهداف وكيف نتوقع الارتداد   فدائما القياس يكون من قمه او قاع نعمل فيبو ونتوقع النزول او الصعود  حسب نوع الموجه كل موجه لها وضع مختلف فأنا هنا وضعت لكم التوصية كمثال للتعليم والربح كنقاط  هو متوقع ارتداد من احد خطوط الفيبو هنا هذه وضع الموجه اذا اخترق 76% تبطل الموجه الهابطه وندخل بموجه صاعده  هنا بالغالب تكون تصحيح ب 50% او 61% ومرات يصحح حتى 76% طبعا اي منهم متوقع الوصول له  بإذن الله خسارة مافيه ضرب الستوب تتعوض بعكس العملية بتوفيق الله طبعا العقد معقول  طبعا لوصعد فوق خط 76% تقريبا عند 79.60 فيكون صعود وننسى النزول بندخل بموجه صاعده بإذن الله  كيف يتم الشراء من بعد اختراق 79.60 ننتظر حتى ينزل وندخل شراء  بعد الاختراق متوقع النزول فنرسم فيبو من القاع للقمه التى عملها بعد الاختراق  وتتوقع تصحيح من احد خطوط الفيبو فندخل شراء والستوب يكون نقطة الارتداد   او اقل منها بكم نقطة كمثال  مالم يخترقها فتكون الستوب للبيع ومن بعد نزول على الاقل 50لل 70 نقطة تقريبا من القمة التى عملها نقدم الستوب لها   نقدم الستوب لاعلى قمة عملها فرضا عند 50% او 61%   فأنتم منها ممكن أستنتاج الاهداف أن كانت صعود او نزول الاهداف تحسب على نوع الموجه  فممكن الرجوع لنوع الموجات ال 11 موجه الاساسية وهي موضحه لك كشكل شارت وغيره  وتعرف كم الهدف واكيد موجوده انواع الموجات بالمنتدى كيف تعرف نوع الموجه ممكن مقاربة شكل الشارت فاذا تقاربو بالشكل ولو بنسبة 70% فوق بتكون عرفة نوع الموجه التي انت بها وتستخلص اهدافك ونوع التصحيح وهكذا  ارجو الاستفادة منها كنقاط وتعليم وبلإذن الله تنافسوني بوضع التوصيات  موشرط 100% انما مع الممارسة يسهل شي فشي وهكذا   طلب خاص من مونه عليكم  من يستفيد منها لاينساني من الدعاء بظهر غيب جزاكم الله خير مو شرط كتابة يكون بالقلب انبع   ورجاء خاص جدا من يستفيد لايبخل على اخوانه واخواته فثقو بالله إن شاء الله يكون له اجر عند الله فتخيل انت تعلم واحد والواحد يعلم اخر وقس على ذلك كم لك من اجر كل انسان يتعلم سلسله الى مالا نهية من الاجر بإذن الله والابتعاد عن المشبوه كالذهب والنفط والداو كل سي غير ملموس او مقبوظ والله اعلم  انا الان على سفر لسوريا اراكم غدا بإذن الله  موفقين بإذن الله  من يعطيني غدا هدف للجوز ولو بنسبة 70\80% له مني توصية خاصة لاتقل بإذن الله عن 100 نقطة     اخواني انا مجتهد ممكن اصيب وممكن اخطى والله ماقصدت به الا الاعتماد على النفس بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى والله شاهد على ذلك ولا ممكن احتفظ به لنفسي كما يعمل غيري واكون بطل فوركسي ولاكن الشي بالشي يذكر فأنا تعلمت من تجارب غيري ولو كانت كنسبة تقديريه لاتتعدى 20\30% وممكن اقل من ذلك وهذا المنتدى له فضل علىي بعد الله فطورت نفسي بنفسي ولازلت اتعلم حتى اللحضة  وجزاء الله خير لمن له فضل علي ولو بحرف   تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح

  
الله يوفقك استاذنا الجميل ...
ويوصلك بالسلامة يا رب  
أستاذي الجميل
أنا شاري اليورو دولار من 1.4647
وحاطط الوقف 1.4600 
الرأي والمشورة وشنو نظرتك له ما عليك أمر !!
عاااااااااجل لو سمحت

----------


## mmhosny

بيع و الهدف  76.80
ان شاء الرحمن

----------


## riyadh1982

بارك الله فيك ماقصرت الله يعطيك العافيه  
وياليت لو اتعلم منك لو 5% من علملك

----------


## aljameel

الان كيف تعرف هل اكتفى بالصعود عند 50% اما بيواصل صعود فرضا لل61% من بعد كتابتي للموظوع نزل 50 نقطة من 78.62 لل 78.12 فلنعرف هل هو نازل اما صاعد نرسم فيبو من القمه 78.62 لل القاع 78.12 فنراقب كتالي لو صعد فوق 50% وهي تقريبا 78.37 احتمال يواصل صعود هو الان عند 50% تاكيد الصعود والله اعلم باختراق 76% تقريبا 78.52 او لتاكيد اكثر اختراق 82% فتتوقع الصعود لل 61% الاساسية بالشارت المرفق بالتوصية الاساسية وهي تقريبا عند 78.90 ويكون هدف للموجه الصغيرة الصاعدة التي قمتها 78.62 وقاعها 78.12 من 78.90 وهي تمثل 61% بالشارت الاساسي اما يصعد او ينزل وهكذا بالبداية فيها تعب وصعب بعض الشي ولكن بالنهاية بيسهل وممكن من نظرة للشارت بتعرف اين الاتجاه والله اعلم  ها أنا اوضحت لكم بما فيه الكفاية  وأستاذنكم ساذهب للصلاة ومن بعده بإذن مسافر اراكم غدا على خير يارب يكتب لكم التوفيق والنجاح اللهم أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي ابو مروان والله اخجلتنا بكرمك وحبك لمنفعة اخوانك 
> فادعوا الله العظيم في هذه الليله المباركه ان نكون واياك وجميع اخواننا المسلمين 
> من عتقائه من النار انه سميع مجيب

 الله يجزاك الخير ياابوسعود 
والله الدعوة تسوى عندي اموال الدنيا 
اه مو بس تتعلم تنساني من دعواتك بظهر غيب كل ماذكرتني لاتنسى اخوك ولو بعد سنين 
تحياتي لك ياسعودي

----------


## aljameel

> الله يوفقك استاذنا الجميل ...
> ويوصلك بالسلامة يا رب  
> أستاذي الجميل
> أنا شاري اليورو دولار من 1.4647
> وحاطط الوقف 1.4600 
> الرأي والمشورة وشنو نظرتك له ما عليك أمر !!
> عاااااااااجل لو سمحت

 والله اعلم اليورو دولار بيذهب بإذن الله لل 1.4675  طبعا الستوب 1.4597  موفق بإذن الله

----------


## 7afeedo

أستاذي الجميل 
للحين ما جاوبتني على سؤالي
أرجووووووك

----------


## aljameel

المهم اخواني رفع ماكتبته لاخوانكم واخواتكم لو انقلبت الصفحة حتى يستفيد منه الجميع 
ومن لديه سؤال يضعه وبإذن الله غدا اجيب عليه 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## solo90515

ممكن نظرة على اليورو ين جزاك الله الخير

----------


## aljameel

ومن ارد يتعلم اكثر يفتح شارت للكيبل ويطبقه على توصيتي  لتسهيل لكم اكثر فريم الساعه  طبعا من الهاي 1.6740 للقاع 1.6520   وشوفو النقطة 1.6685 التي وضعتها كفيصل للصعود والنزول  فمنها تستنتجو هدف الصعود او هدف النزول  مافيه اكثر من كذا توضيح والله لوقلت للمبتدى الا بيعرف بإذن الله هو صاعد ولا هابط كلكم متعلمين اكثر مني فيكم الدكتور والمهندس والجامعي والدبلوم وللمعلومية مستوى تعليمي الثانوية العامة فقط  واضحه وضوح الشمس  الاعمى لا مكان له معنا اقصد بالاعمى من لايرغب يتعلم متكل على الاخرين بعد الله

----------


## aljameel

> أستاذي الجميل 
> للحين ما جاوبتني على سؤالي
> أرجووووووك

 ضع سؤالك بسرعه الله يسعدك لم انتبه له

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن نظرة على اليورو ين جزاك الله الخير

 اتمنى ياسوري ياحلو  تستنتج بنفسك 
ما اعتقد بيصعب على ابناء الاسد شي 
ارسم فيبو فريم الساعه من القمة 134.39 والقاع 131.28 
وراقبه بتعرف من تلقاء نفسك 
الان هو عند 61% 
اتمنى تحلل لنفسك واذا خسرت ابشر بتوصية معوضه بإذن الله بعدد نقاطك 
طبعا عقد صغيرون لاتطمع 
بجميع الاحوال لو بتفكر شوي بصدق بتطلع ربحان 
لو خسرت معك فرضا انضرب الستوب اعكس العملية من بعد مراقبه 
بتطلع باللنهاية بإذن الله برأس مالك او ربحان 
اوكي ياابن الشام صحيح انت من اي مدينه تطفل مني

----------


## 7afeedo

> ضع سؤالك بسرعه الله يسعدك لم انتبه له

  
شكراً جزيلاً أستاذي الجميل
بالعكس إنت جاوبت على سؤالي
بالنسبة لليورو دولار
وقلتلي أرفع الستوب إلى نقطة 1.4597 
بس الظاهر كنت عم بتحط الرد وأنا كنت مستعجل عليه ... لذلك جاء ردك قبل مشاركتي  :Regular Smile:  
وأحلى استاذ جميل والله ...
محسوبك حلبي ولا عزة إلا بدين الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljameel

> شكراً جزيلاً أستاذي الجميل
> بالعكس إنت جاوبت على سؤالي
> بالنسبة لليورو دولار
> وقلتلي أرفع الستوب إلى نقطة 1.4597 
> بس الظاهر كنت عم بتحط الرد وأنا كنت مستعجل عليه ... لذلك جاء ردك قبل مشاركتي  
> وأحلى استاذ جميل والله ...
> محسوبك حلبي ولا عزة إلا بدين الله

 ونعم فيك وباهل حلب لي اصدقاء من هناك كثير ونعم الاصدقاء

----------


## aljameel

المجنون  السعر الحالي  151.40  متوقع لو اخترق تقريبا 151.65 والله اعلم صعود  طبعا هدف الموجه بإذن الله 155 ومتوقع اكثر  بشرط اختراق 152.80 تقريبا ومن ثم الهاي 153.11  هذه التوصية اعتمدت بعد الله الله سبحانه وتعالى  على خطوط الترندات والتحليل الكلاسيكي والتحليل الموجي الرقمي  ممكن انت ترسمو الترندادت ورسم شارت بصيغة اليوت كما بالسابق ومراجعة التحليل الكلاسيكي  منها إن شاء الله تتعلمو ةتستفيدو طبقو والباقي على الله بعد التوكل عليه  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اتمنى الاستفادة منها بقدر المستطاع ولو لم تدخلو فيها انما تتعلمو منها ويكون الدخول بالقناعة ماتتخيلو فرحة النجاح والدخول بتوصية من انتاجه فالنجاح لايقدر بثمن مهما كان نوع النجاح  اخترت لكم جوز بتحركاته معتدل بالغالب  الاسترالي ين  السعر الحالي  78.55  الان هو تقريبا عند 50%  سارفق شارت يوضح التوصية وانتم عليكم المتابعه والمراقبة  القصد من التوصية كيف نستخرج الاهداف وكيف نتوقع الارتداد   فدائما القياس يكون من قمه او قاع نعمل فيبو ونتوقع النزول او الصعود  حسب نوع الموجه كل موجه لها وضع مختلف فأنا هنا وضعت لكم التوصية كمثال للتعليم والربح كنقاط  هو متوقع ارتداد من احد خطوط الفيبو هنا هذه وضع الموجه اذا اخترق 76% تبطل الموجه الهابطه وندخل بموجه صاعده  هنا بالغالب تكون تصحيح ب 50% او 61% ومرات يصحح حتى 76% طبعا اي منهم متوقع الوصول له  بإذن الله خسارة مافيه ضرب الستوب تتعوض بعكس العملية بتوفيق الله طبعا العقد معقول  طبعا لوصعد فوق خط 76% تقريبا عند 79.60 فيكون صعود وننسى النزول بندخل بموجه صاعده بإذن الله  كيف يتم الشراء من بعد اختراق 79.60 ننتظر حتى ينزل وندخل شراء  بعد الاختراق متوقع النزول فنرسم فيبو من القاع للقمه التى عملها بعد الاختراق  وتتوقع تصحيح من احد خطوط الفيبو فندخل شراء والستوب يكون نقطة الارتداد   او اقل منها بكم نقطة كمثال  مالم يخترقها فتكون الستوب للبيع ومن بعد نزول على الاقل 50لل 70 نقطة تقريبا من القمة التى عملها نقدم الستوب لها   نقدم الستوب لاعلى قمة عملها فرضا عند 50% او 61%   فأنتم منها ممكن أستنتاج الاهداف أن كانت صعود او نزول الاهداف تحسب على نوع الموجه  فممكن الرجوع لنوع الموجات ال 11 موجه الاساسية وهي موضحه لك كشكل شارت وغيره  وتعرف كم الهدف واكيد موجوده انواع الموجات بالمنتدى كيف تعرف نوع الموجه ممكن مقاربة شكل الشارت فاذا تقاربو بالشكل ولو بنسبة 70% فوق بتكون عرفة نوع الموجه التي انت بها وتستخلص اهدافك ونوع التصحيح وهكذا  ارجو الاستفادة منها كنقاط وتعليم وبإذن الله تنافسوني بوضع التوصيات  موشرط 100% انما مع الممارسة يسهل شي فشي وهكذا   طلب خاص من مونه عليكم  من يستفيد منها لاينساني من الدعاء بظهر غيب جزاكم الله خير مو شرط كتابة يكون بالقلب انبع   ورجاء خاص جدا من يستفيد لايبخل على اخوانه واخواته فثقو بالله إن شاء الله يكون له اجر عند الله فتخيل انت تعلم واحد والواحد يعلم اخر وقس على ذلك كم لك من اجر كل انسان يتعلم سلسله الى مالا نهية من الاجر بإذن الله والابتعاد عن المشبوه كالذهب والنفط والداو كل سي غير ملموس او مقبوظ والله اعلم  انا الان على سفر لسوريا اراكم غدا بإذن الله  موفقين بإذن الله  من يعطيني غدا هدف للجوز ولو بنسبة 70\80% له مني توصية خاصة لاتقل بإذن الله عن 100 نقطة     اخواني انا مجتهد ممكن اصيب وممكن اخطى والله ماقصدت به الا الاعتماد على النفس بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى والله شاهد على ذلك ولا ممكن احتفظ به لنفسي كما يعمل غيري واكون بطل فوركسي ولاكن الشي بالشي يذكر فأنا تعلمت من تجارب غيري ولو كانت كنسبة تقديريه لاتتعدى 20\30% وممكن اقل من ذلك وهذا المنتدى له فضل علىي بعد الله فطورت نفسي بنفسي ولازلت اتعلم حتى اللحضة  وجزاء الله خير لمن له فضل علي ولو بحرف   تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح

   

> الان كيف تعرف هل اكتفى بالصعود عند 50% اما بيواصل صعود فرضا لل61%   من بعد كتابتي للموظوع نزل 50 نقطة من 78.62 لل 78.12  فلنعرف هل هو نازل اما صاعد  نرسم فيبو من القمه 78.62 لل القاع 78.12  فنراقب كتالي لو صعد فوق 50% وهي تقريبا 78.37 احتمال يواصل صعود هو الان عند 50%  تاكيد الصعود والله اعلم باختراق 76% تقريبا 78.52 او لتاكيد اكثر اختراق 82%  فتتوقع الصعود لل 61% الاساسية بالشارت المرفق بالتوصية الاساسية وهي تقريبا عند 78.90  ويكون هدف للموجه الصغيرة الصاعدة التي قمتها 78.62 وقاعها 78.12  من 78.90 وهي تمثل 61% بالشارت الاساسي اما يصعد او ينزل وهكذا  بالبداية فيها تعب وصعب بعض الشي ولكن بالنهاية بيسهل وممكن من نظرة للشارت بتعرف اين الاتجاه والله اعلم   ها أنا اوضحت لكم بما فيه الكفاية   وأستاذنكم ساذهب للصلاة ومن بعده بإذن مسافر اراكم غدا على خير  يارب يكتب لكم التوفيق والنجاح اللهم أمين يارب العالمين

    افا مافي احدكم رفع هذا وانا موصيكم   للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## 7afeedo

> والله اعلم اليورو دولار بيذهب بإذن الله لل 1.4675  طبعا الستوب 1.4597  موفق بإذن الله

  
صحيح أستاذي الجميل 
آخر سؤال الله وكيلك ...
بالنسبة لليورو دولار
في حالة كسر الستوب
أين تراه يذهب ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون   السعر الحالي  151.40  متوقع لو اخترق تقريبا 151.65 والله اعلم صعود  طبعا هدف الموجه بإذن الله 155 ومتوقع اكثر  بشرط اختراق 152.80 تقريبا ومن ثم الهاي 153.11  هذه التوصية اعتمدت بعد الله الله سبحانه وتعالى  على خطوط الترندات والتحليل الكلاسيكي والتحليل الموجي الرقمي  ممكن انت ترسمو الترندادت ورسم شارت بصيغة اليوت كما بالسابق ومراجعة التحليل الكلاسيكي  منها إن شاء الله تتعلمو ةتستفيدو طبقو والباقي على الله بعد التوكل عليه   موفقين بإذن الله

 لو ما اخترق المجنون 151.65  وللمعلومية النقطة 151.65 تمثل تقريبا اختراق 50% كفيبو للموجه وممكن رسمه والتاكد منه بين القمه والقاع والتاكد  لان متوقع تصحيح الموجه هذه عند 50% فوقها متوقع يصعد والله اعلم  ممكن بيعه والستوب الهاي الذي عمله  ومع النزول تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  وهدف النزول بإذن الله 149.30\20 تقريبا  ومنها يتم الشراء من بعد تاكد انه اكتفى نزول وارتد صاعد  والستوب 149 ورفع الستوب مع الصعود لنقطة الدخول  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال البيع من بعد مراقبه  اذا اخترق 151.65 نراقب النقاط التي ذكرتها 152.80 و 153.11  مالم يخترقها ممكن بيعه والستوب الهاي  ولاكن للامانه اتوقع مجرد يصعد فوق 152.40 تقريبا متوقع اختراقهم ويكمل صعود والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## SeNd MoRe MoNeY

> المجنون  السعر الحالي  151.40  متوقع لو اخترق تقريبا 151.65 والله اعلم صعود  طبعا هدف الموجه بإذن الله 155 ومتوقع اكثر  بشرط اختراق 152.80 تقريبا ومن ثم الهاي 153.11  هذه التوصية اعتمدت بعد الله الله سبحانه وتعالى  على خطوط الترندات والتحليل الكلاسيكي والتحليل الموجي الرقمي  ممكن انت ترسمو الترندادت ورسم شارت بصيغة اليوت كما بالسابق ومراجعة التحليل الكلاسيكي  منها إن شاء الله تتعلمو ةتستفيدو طبقو والباقي على الله بعد التوكل عليه   موفقين بإذن الله

 كم الاستوب استاذي العزيز

----------


## the night steed

رسمت الفبيو من القمه الى القاع 
ارسم فيبو فريم الساعه من القمة 134.39 والقاع 131.28
يعني رح ينزل اذا وصل مستوى 61 %   او  76 %   
عند كسر 76 % راح يواصل الصعود    
هل كلامي صح

----------


## aljameel

> اتمنى ياسوري ياحلو تستنتج بنفسك 
> ما اعتقد بيصعب على ابناء الاسد شي 
> ارسم فيبو فريم الساعه من القمة 134.39 والقاع 131.28 
> وراقبه بتعرف من تلقاء نفسك 
> الان هو عند 61% 
> اتمنى تحلل لنفسك واذا خسرت ابشر بتوصية معوضه بإذن الله بعدد نقاطك 
> طبعا عقد صغيرون لاتطمع 
> بجميع الاحوال لو بتفكر شوي بصدق بتطلع ربحان 
> لو خسرت معك فرضا انضرب الستوب اعكس العملية من بعد مراقبه 
> ...

   والله اعلم متوقع يصعد لل 133.50\55 قريب من 76% على شأن لاتستعجل وضحت لك

----------


## aljameel

> رسمت الفبيو من القمه الى القاع 
> ارسم فيبو فريم الساعه من القمة 134.39 والقاع 131.28
> يعني رح ينزل اذا وصل مستوى 61 % او 76 %  
> عند كسر 76 % راح يواصل الصعود    
> هل كلامي صح

 كيف تحسبها صح 
الموجه الاكبر فالاصغر وهكذا 
الان موجه صغيره لو تلاحضها على 5 دقائق بتقول صاعد قريب 76% بالموجه الاكبر 
تقريبا بيصعد 133.50\55 راقبه الان 
ملاحضه 
الموجه الصغيرة التي تحسب على فريم 5 دقائق 
نسبة الصح فيها من 50\70% 
الفريم الاكبر اصدق كالساعه وفوق فيكون نسبة الصح من 70\80% وممكن 100% لكن انت تحسب حسابك على 70 او 80 اوكي

----------


## aljameel

سلام نراكم على خير 
اخواني لاتنسو ترفعم السابق بما فيهم توصية الكيبل والدولار ين وملاحقاتهم حتى الكل يستفيد 
وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## ali_sii

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اتمنى الاستفادة منها بقدر المستطاع ولو لم تدخلو فيها انما تتعلمو منها ويكون الدخول بالقناعة ماتتخيلو فرحة النجاح والدخول بتوصية من انتاجه فالنجاح لايقدر بثمن مهما كان نوع النجاح  اخترت لكم جوز بتحركاته معتدل بالغالب  الاسترالي ين  السعر الحالي  78.55  الان هو تقريبا عند 50%  سارفق شارت يوضح التوصية وانتم عليكم المتابعه والمراقبة  القصد من التوصية كيف نستخرج الاهداف وكيف نتوقع الارتداد   فدائما القياس يكون من قمه او قاع نعمل فيبو ونتوقع النزول او الصعود  حسب نوع الموجه كل موجه لها وضع مختلف فأنا هنا وضعت لكم التوصية كمثال للتعليم والربح كنقاط  هو متوقع ارتداد من احد خطوط الفيبو هنا هذه وضع الموجه اذا اخترق 76% تبطل الموجه الهابطه وندخل بموجه صاعده  هنا بالغالب تكون تصحيح ب 50% او 61% ومرات يصحح حتى 76% طبعا اي منهم متوقع الوصول له  بإذن الله خسارة مافيه ضرب الستوب تتعوض بعكس العملية بتوفيق الله طبعا العقد معقول  طبعا لوصعد فوق خط 76% تقريبا عند 79.60 فيكون صعود وننسى النزول بندخل بموجه صاعده بإذن الله  كيف يتم الشراء من بعد اختراق 79.60 ننتظر حتى ينزل وندخل شراء  بعد الاختراق متوقع النزول فنرسم فيبو من القاع للقمه التى عملها بعد الاختراق  وتتوقع تصحيح من احد خطوط الفيبو فندخل شراء والستوب يكون نقطة الارتداد   او اقل منها بكم نقطة كمثال  مالم يخترقها فتكون الستوب للبيع ومن بعد نزول على الاقل 50لل 70 نقطة تقريبا من القمة التى عملها نقدم الستوب لها   نقدم الستوب لاعلى قمة عملها فرضا عند 50% او 61%   فأنتم منها ممكن أستنتاج الاهداف أن كانت صعود او نزول الاهداف تحسب على نوع الموجه  فممكن الرجوع لنوع الموجات ال 11 موجه الاساسية وهي موضحه لك كشكل شارت وغيره  وتعرف كم الهدف واكيد موجوده انواع الموجات بالمنتدى كيف تعرف نوع الموجه ممكن مقاربة شكل الشارت فاذا تقاربو بالشكل ولو بنسبة 70% فوق بتكون عرفة نوع الموجه التي انت بها وتستخلص اهدافك ونوع التصحيح وهكذا  ارجو الاستفادة منها كنقاط وتعليم وبإذن الله تنافسوني بوضع التوصيات  موشرط 100% انما مع الممارسة يسهل شي فشي وهكذا   طلب خاص من مونه عليكم  من يستفيد منها لاينساني من الدعاء بظهر غيب جزاكم الله خير مو شرط كتابة يكون بالقلب انبع   ورجاء خاص جدا من يستفيد لايبخل على اخوانه واخواته فثقو بالله إن شاء الله يكون له اجر عند الله فتخيل انت تعلم واحد والواحد يعلم اخر وقس على ذلك كم لك من اجر كل انسان يتعلم سلسله الى مالا نهية من الاجر بإذن الله والابتعاد عن المشبوه كالذهب والنفط والداو كل سي غير ملموس او مقبوظ والله اعلم  انا الان على سفر لسوريا اراكم غدا بإذن الله  موفقين بإذن الله  من يعطيني غدا هدف للجوز ولو بنسبة 70\80% له مني توصية خاصة لاتقل بإذن الله عن 100 نقطة   تم تصغير هذه الصورة تلقائياً. أبعاد الصورة الحقيقي 1016*583 و بحجم 179KB.  اخواني انا مجتهد ممكن اصيب وممكن اخطى والله ماقصدت به الا الاعتماد على النفس بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى والله شاهد على ذلك ولا ممكن احتفظ به لنفسي كما يعمل غيري واكون بطل فوركسي ولاكن الشي بالشي يذكر فأنا تعلمت من تجارب غيري ولو كانت كنسبة تقديريه لاتتعدى 20\30% وممكن اقل من ذلك وهذا المنتدى له فضل علىي بعد الله فطورت نفسي بنفسي ولازلت اتعلم حتى اللحضة  وجزاء الله خير لمن له فضل علي ولو بحرف  تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح_  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _الان كيف تعرف هل اكتفى بالصعود عند 50% اما بيواصل صعود فرضا لل61%   من بعد كتابتي للموظوع نزل 50 نقطة من 78.62 لل 78.12  فلنعرف هل هو نازل اما صاعد  نرسم فيبو من القمه 78.62 لل القاع 78.12  فنراقب كتالي لو صعد فوق 50% وهي تقريبا 78.37 احتمال يواصل صعود هو الان عند 50%  تاكيد الصعود والله اعلم باختراق 76% تقريبا 78.52 او لتاكيد اكثر اختراق 82%  فتتوقع الصعود لل 61% الاساسية بالشارت المرفق بالتوصية الاساسية وهي تقريبا عند 78.90  ويكون هدف للموجه الصغيرة الصاعدة التي قمتها 78.62 وقاعها 78.12  من 78.90 وهي تمثل 61% بالشارت الاساسي اما يصعد او ينزل وهكذا  بالبداية فيها تعب وصعب بعض الشي ولكن بالنهاية بيسهل وممكن من نظرة للشارت بتعرف اين الاتجاه والله اعلم   ها أنا اوضحت لكم بما فيه الكفاية   وأستاذنكم ساذهب للصلاة ومن بعده بإذن مسافر اراكم غدا على خير  يارب يكتب لكم التوفيق والنجاح اللهم أمين يارب العالمين  _   
للمشاهده

----------


## ali_sii

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _المجنون    السعر الحالي  151.40  متوقع لو اخترق تقريبا 151.65 والله اعلم صعود  طبعا هدف الموجه بإذن الله 155 ومتوقع اكثر  بشرط اختراق 152.80 تقريبا ومن ثم الهاي 153.11  هذه التوصية اعتمدت بعد الله الله سبحانه وتعالى  على خطوط الترندات والتحليل الكلاسيكي والتحليل الموجي الرقمي  ممكن انت ترسمو الترندادت ورسم شارت بصيغة اليوت كما بالسابق ومراجعة التحليل الكلاسيكي  منها إن شاء الله تتعلمو ةتستفيدو طبقو والباقي على الله بعد التوكل عليه   موفقين بإذن الله_  لو ما اخترق المجنون 151.65  وللمعلومية النقطة 151.65 تمثل تقريبا اختراق 50% كفيبو للموجه وممكن رسمه والتاكد منه بين القمه والقاع والتاكد  لان متوقع تصحيح الموجه هذه عند 50% فوقها متوقع يصعد والله اعلم   ممكن بيعه والستوب الهاي الذي عمله   ومع النزول تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول   وهدف النزول بإذن الله 149.30\20 تقريبا   ومنها يتم الشراء من بعد تاكد انه اكتفى نزول وارتد صاعد   والستوب 149 ورفع الستوب مع الصعود لنقطة الدخول   الرجاء عدم الاستعجال البيع من بعد مراقبه   اذا اخترق 151.65 نراقب النقاط التي ذكرتها 152.80 و 153.11   مالم يخترقها ممكن بيعه والستوب الهاي   ولاكن للامانه اتوقع مجرد يصعد فوق 152.40 تقريبا متوقع اختراقهم ويكمل صعود والله اعلم   والله الموفق   للمشاهده

----------


## solo90515

> اتمنى ياسوري ياحلو تستنتج بنفسك 
> ما اعتقد بيصعب على ابناء الاسد شي 
> ارسم فيبو فريم الساعه من القمة 134.39 والقاع 131.28 
> وراقبه بتعرف من تلقاء نفسك 
> الان هو عند 61% 
> اتمنى تحلل لنفسك واذا خسرت ابشر بتوصية معوضه بإذن الله بعدد نقاطك 
> طبعا عقد صغيرون لاتطمع 
> بجميع الاحوال لو بتفكر شوي بصدق بتطلع ربحان 
> لو خسرت معك فرضا انضرب الستوب اعكس العملية من بعد مراقبه 
> ...

  

> والله اعلم متوقع يصعد لل 133.50\55 قريب من 76% على شأن لاتستعجل وضحت لك

 عذرا اخي الجميل قطع النت عندي
انا من حمص يالغالي ولكن ساكن بالشام
وبالله عليك ان كنت جاي عالشام تزورني نحنا نتشرف يابو مروان وتوصل بالسلامة ان شاء الله

----------


## قاهر العملات

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
الباوند دولار GBPUSD
راقبو النقطة 1.6420 ... 1.6430 
متوقع الارتداد بقوة نحو الاعلى

----------


## قناة الأمه

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _المجنون_    _السعر الحالي_  _151.40_  _متوقع لو اخترق تقريبا 151.65 والله اعلم صعود_  _طبعا هدف الموجه بإذن الله 155 ومتوقع اكثر_  _بشرط اختراق 152.80 تقريبا ومن ثم الهاي 153.11_  _هذه التوصية اعتمدت بعد الله الله سبحانه وتعالى_  _على خطوط الترندات والتحليل الكلاسيكي والتحليل الموجي الرقمي_  _ممكن انت ترسمو الترندادت ورسم شارت بصيغة اليوت كما بالسابق ومراجعة التحليل الكلاسيكي_  _منها إن شاء الله تتعلمو ةتستفيدو طبقو والباقي على الله بعد التوكل عليه_   _موفقين بإذن الله_   لو ما اخترق المجنون 151.65  وللمعلومية النقطة 151.65 تمثل تقريبا اختراق 50% كفيبو للموجه وممكن رسمه والتاكد منه بين القمه والقاع والتاكد  لان متوقع تصحيح الموجه هذه عند 50% فوقها متوقع يصعد والله اعلم   ممكن بيعه والستوب الهاي الذي عمله   ومع النزول تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول   وهدف النزول بإذن الله 149.30\20 تقريبا   ومنها يتم الشراء من بعد تاكد انه اكتفى نزول وارتد صاعد   والستوب 149 ورفع الستوب مع الصعود لنقطة الدخول   الرجاء عدم الاستعجال البيع من بعد مراقبه   اذا اخترق 151.65 نراقب النقاط التي ذكرتها 152.80 و 153.11   مالم يخترقها ممكن بيعه والستوب الهاي   ولاكن للامانه اتوقع مجرد يصعد فوق 152.40 تقريبا متوقع اختراقهم ويكمل صعود والله اعلم   والله الموفق    للمشاهده

   
نشتري المجنون الأن أم ننتظر قليلا؟
السعر149.80

----------


## 2e2y2e2

> نشتري المجنون الأن أم ننتظر قليلا؟
> السعر149.80

 التوصية واضحة اخى : انتظره يرتد بالقرب من 149  قبلها او بعدها    
لا تستعجل

----------


## Ha-D

وهدف النزول بإذن الله 149.30\20 تقريبا    ومنها يتم الشراء من بعد تاكد انه اكتفى نزول وارتد صاعد    والستوب 149 ورفع الستوب مع الصعود لنقطة الدخول. كما بالتوصية.

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
كيف سوقكم اليوم بإذن الله انكم توفقتم

----------


## قناة الأمه

أخذت ال GB/CHF شراء علي سعر 1.7282 و بعد الهبوط الرهيب عملت هدج علس سعر 1.7146  
كيف أفك هذا الهيدج بالله عليكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ha-D

ماشاء اللة....عال العال. عساك وصلت بالسلامة.

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الكيبل وصل للهدف الذي ذكرته بتوفيق الله 1.6660  وذكرت لكم مالم يخترق 1.6685 فهو نزول  ونراقب من نقطة 1.6660 ومنها نبيع والستوب 1.6685  والهدف بإذن الله 1.6430 \ 1.6400  ووصل نزول لل 1.6401  ومنها يتم الشراء كسر 1.6400 الشراء من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6285  ابطق قهر اذا ما استفدتم منه صعود ونزول

----------


## aljameel

> ماشاء اللة....عال العال. عساك وصلت بالسلامة.

 الحمد لله وصلت بخير وسلامه

----------


## قناة الأمه

أخذت ال GB/CHF شراء علي سعر 1.7282 و بعد الهبوط الرهيب عملت هدج علي سعر 1.7146  
كيف أفك هذا الهيدج بالله عليكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## janoubi

الله يعطيك العافية
كنت خايف من المجنون وتأخرت حتى اشتريت
دخولي شراء من 149.80 
الاتكال على الله

----------


## riyadh1982

اولا الحمدلله على السلامه اخي الكريم 
وثاني السوق فرصة وفرصة جت من الله  
فانحن نتتظر وجهة نظرك فاانت استاذ كبير وانا واحد مجموعة كبيرة من المعجبين باسلوب تحليلك وياليت اكون احد تلاميذك

----------


## Ha-D

سؤال ان سمحت بخصوص الكندي وان كان هناك تغيير في اهدافة الى 1.0900؟ تحياتي.

----------


## 2e2y2e2

الحمد لله على سلامتك ابو مروان 
ابشرك اليوم اخذت اكثر من 150 ن على المجنون   بعته من المنطقة اللى انت اشرت اليها وبستوب صغير   والحمدلله حقق اكثر مما كنت اريد منه 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> أخذت ال GB/CHF شراء علي سعر 1.7282 و بعد الهبوط الرهيب عملت هدج علس سعر 1.7146   كيف أفك هذا الهيدج بالله عليكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 والله اعلم عنده هدف 1.7000 بإذن الله 
احتمال اذا ما كسر اللو اليوم 1.7043 
يصعد لل 1.7200 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول لهدفه 1.7000 
كسر 1.7043 وواصل نزول  فسيذهب للهدف 1.7000 
المهم متوقع 1.7000 والله اعلم نهاية النزول له في حال نزل لها 
ومنها متوقع الصعود 
تحليل على السريع افضل من لا شي

----------


## aljameel

> سؤال ان سمحت بخصوص الكندي وان كان هناك تغيير في اهدافة الى 1.0900؟ تحياتي.

 الدولار كندي والله اعلم اكتفى بالصعود لل1.0925 انا كنت محدد هدفه 1.0960  المهم الان للنزول و الهدف القادم بإذن الله 1.0560  والله الموفق

----------


## قاهر العملات

مرحبا بالاخ الجميل
اهدافك حلوة
و مبروك لكل من دخل معك
بالتوفيق و القادم احلى ان شاء الله

----------


## b_smsm

حمدا لله ع السلامة يا استاذنا
ما رايك ع المجنون 
للصعود الان ام ننتظر

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك العافية
> كنت خايف من المجنون وتأخرت حتى اشتريت
> دخولي شراء من 149.80 
> الاتكال على الله

 بإذن الله يكتب لك التوفيق 
المهم ضع الستوب اللو اليوم 149.45 كسرها متوقع والله اعلم 149 او قريب منها 
مع الصعود ارفع الستوب لنقطة دخولك اوكي   

> اولا الحمدلله على السلامه اخي الكريم 
> وثاني السوق فرصة وفرصة جت من الله  
> فانحن نتتظر وجهة نظرك فاانت استاذ كبير وانا واحد مجموعة كبيرة من المعجبين باسلوب تحليلك وياليت اكون احد تلاميذك

 اهلا وسهلا بين اخوانك واخواتك 
ويشرفني ان تكون من معجبي 
وانا معجب باسلوبك الراقي   

> الحمد لله على سلامتك ابو مروان 
> ابشرك اليوم اخذت اكثر من 150 ن على المجنون بعته من المنطقة اللى انت اشرت اليها وبستوب صغير والحمدلله حقق اكثر مما كنت اريد منه 
> جزاك الله خير

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك 
مبروووك وتستاهل كل خير

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا بالاخ الجميل
> اهدافك حلوة
> و مبروك لكل من دخل معك
> بالتوفيق و القادم احلى ان شاء الله

 الله يبارك فيك ومبروك على الجميع  والاحلى بوجودكم  

> حمدا لله ع السلامة يا استاذنا
> ما رايك ع المجنون 
> للصعود الان ام ننتظر

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك  والله اعلم  المجنون هذه قناعتي فيه فوق 149 صاعد ومالم يكسر اللو اليوم 149.45 فلن ينزل لل 149  كسرها متوقع 149 + - تقريبا  المهم لونزل لل 149 اقبل منها بكم نقطه شراء  مالم يكسر 149.45 فممكن شراء والستوب 149.45  وللامانه هو له هدف 149 تقريبا ولكن بالغالب الموجه الاخيرة غالبا ماتنقطع قبل الهدف فمحتمل يكون اللو نهاية النزول  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## riyadh1982

اخي الجميل انا عندي فكرة لكي الكل يتعلم طريقتك الرائعه ليش ماتعطينا واجبات 
مثلا تعطيني عمله ونقوم نحن بتحليلها وثم انت تنزل تحليلك والاقراب في تحليل تعطيني اسمه وهكذا نتعلم
ولكن قبل كل شي تعطينا وش الطريقة لنظريتك ونقوم نحن بتطبيقها وانت تصحح لنا

----------


## saud33

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الكيبل وصل للهدف الذي ذكرته بتوفيق الله 1.6660  وذكرت لكم مالم يخترق 1.6685 فهو نزول  ونراقب من نقطة 1.6660 ومنها نبيع والستوب 1.6685  والهدف بإذن الله 1.6430 \ 1.6400  ووصل نزول لل 1.6401  ومنها يتم الشراء كسر 1.6400 الشراء من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6285   ابطق قهر اذا ما استفدتم منه صعود ونزول

  
ابشرك  اللهم لك الحمد استفدت منه في الصعود وفي النزول 
والله يجزاك كل خير

----------


## بنت شيوخ

ال EUR JPY
الى اين

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل انا عندي فكرة لكي الكل يتعلم طريقتك الرائعه ليش ماتعطينا واجبات 
> مثلا تعطيني عمله ونقوم نحن بتحليلها وثم انت تنزل تحليلك والاقراب في تحليل تعطيني اسمه وهكذا نتعلم
> ولكن قبل كل شي تعطينا وش الطريقة لنظريتك ونقوم نحن بتطبيقها وانت تصحح لنا

 اوكي اتفقو انا ماعندي مانع 
شرح البارح والله وافي فأنت ارجع له كقاعدة فطبقه على اي عمله 
ومنها تبداء تتعلم ومايصعب عليك او شابه ذلك أسأل وانا اجيب بإذن الله بقدر المستطاع 
وممكن تضع توصية كما شرحت انا تطبقها على اي جوز عمله وانا اصحح لك لو فيها اغلاط او نقص او غيره 
بصدق كذا تتعلم حاول مرة والف مرة الغلط لابد منه فلن تتعلم اذا ماتغلط الانسان يتعلم من غلطه 
ورجاء لا تتعلم بحسابك وتغامر به طبق على الديمو بأحساس حقيقي ومتابعه مع مراقبه فاذا نجحت  
مرة كرر اكثر من مره واقصد نقطة الدخول والستوب والهدف ولو فرقت بعض النقاط اقصد بحدود 10 نقاط تقريبا فأعلم انك بإذن الله مسكت الطريق الصح
والكلام موجه للجميع انا لازلت حتى اللحضه اتعلم ولو تسألني بعد سنه او 5 سنين باقولك لازلت بتعلم والله مرات تفوتني امور صغيره لاهتم لها اهملها فتكون سبب بفشل توصية منها اتعلم 
وللمعلومية اذا بقيم نفسي اعطي مو اكثر من 50% كتحليل وممكن لوسألتني بعد سنه ممكن اقولك وصلت النسبه 60% وهكذا 
أسف على الاطاله

----------


## aljameel

> ابشرك اللهم لك الحمد استفدت منه في الصعود وفي النزول 
> والله يجزاك كل خير

 والله فرحتني الله يسعدك يابوسعود 
إن شاء الله من ربح لربح قول يارب

----------


## aljameel

> ال EUR JPY
> الى اين

 والله اعلم اليورو ين  مالم يكسر 132.88 فمتوقع صعوده بإذن الله لل 134.20  اذا كسرت 132.88 فمتوقع نزوله لل 132.50 + - تقريبا ومنها متوقع ارتداد وصعود  ويكون الستوب نقطة الارتداد اقصد اللو الذي يعمله عند 132.50 تقريبا  والهدف يكون بإذن الله 134.50\40  لو نزل تحت 132.50 اخذ الحذر احتمال يواصل نزول واحتمال يرتد من 132.20 تقريبا  وافضل الانتظار الان لان السوق حركته بطيئه   فوات ربح ولا خسارة  والله الموفق

----------


## solo90515

الحمد الله عالسلامة يالغالي
ايش ريك بالاسترال دولار هل سبدا رحلة الهبوط ام له اهداف شمالية

----------


## بنت شيوخ

> والله اعلم اليورو ين  مالم يكسر 132.88 فمتوقع صعوده بإذن الله لل 134.20  اذا كسرت 132.88 فمتوقع نزوله لل 132.50 + - تقريبا ومنها متوقع ارتداد وصعود  ويكون الستوب نقطة الارتداد اقصد اللو الذي يعمله عند 132.50 تقريبا  والهدف يكون بإذن الله 134.50\40  لو نزل تحت 132.50 اخذ الحذر احتمال يواصل نزول واحتمال يرتد من 132.20 تقريبا  وافضل الانتظار الان لان السوق حركته بطيئه   فوات ربح ولا خسارة  والله الموفق

 مشكور اخوي ماقصرت  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي  91.02  انا امس وصيت عليه بالشراء من 90.80 تقريبا وحددت الهدف 91.40 والستوب 90.60  وذكرت ممكن بيعه من الهدف بشرط عدم اختراق 91.60  وذكرت مجرد اختراق 91.60 ندخل بموجه صاعده مالم يخترقها فممكن البيع من الهدف والستوب 91.60 وممكن الرجوع للتوصية وملحقاتها بالصفحات السابقة  هو اخترق 91.60 ووصل لاعلى سعر اليوم 91.63  بالحاله هذه يكون والله اعلم للصعود بإذن الله  الان ممكن دخول شراء من السعر الحالي   ومن يرغب يراقب ويدخل الخيار لكم   الستوب اما  تضعو 90.82 او 90.75  والله اعلم فوق 90.75 فهو للصعود كسرها نزول لي نقطة نازل  بصراحه غير واضح ولا افضل البيع  هدف الصعود بإذن الله   92  من بعد الهدف بأذن الله ساتكلم عنه لو واصل بعد الهدف صعود خير وبركه  بالغالب كنوع شارت تحليلي كما هو الان احتمال يواصل لل 93 او قريب منها واحتمال يصعد 94 اوقريب منها  ومن احدهم ينزل ليصحح ويواصل صعود    وللامانه لست متاكد من مواصلة الصعود بعد الهدف انما احتمال صعد خير وبركه  فأنا وضعت الاحتمالات كلها والخيار لكم  والقناعه كنز   كسر 90.75 يفضل الانتظار افضل وسأنوه عنه متى ماتوفرت الفرصة أن كان بيع او شراء  والله الموفق

----------


## janoubi

انا اغلقت المجنون شراء على 30 نقطة وندمت 
ممكن اشتري مجددا من السعر الحالي والستوب 149.40 ؟
مع الشكر

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد الله عالسلامة يالغالي
> ايش ريك بالاسترال دولار هل سبدا رحلة الهبوط ام له اهداف شمالية

 والله اعلم هدفه الان 8680 بإذن الله  اذا وصل للهدف متوقع هدف اخر بإذن الله 8730   بشرط البقاء فوق 8680  واحتمال من بعد الهدف ينزل للتصحييح ويواصل صعود  لو نزل ليصحح بعد وصوله للهدف  نراقب نقطة ارتداد له   والله اعلم مناطق التصحيح تكون مابين 8640 لل 8605 تقريبا  فممكن شراء من نقطة الارتداد والستوب نقطة الارتداد  او وضع الستوب 8580 والله اعلم فوقها صعود كسرها بينزل والله اعلم   واخذ الخذر لو نزل تحت 8605  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> انا اغلقت المجنون شراء على 30 نقطة وندمت 
> ممكن اشتري مجددا من السعر الحالي والستوب 149.40 ؟
> مع الشكر

 لا تتندم على شي كل مطيور ملحوق هكذا يقولو 
الحمد لله 30 نقطة  
انتظر اخي افضل ويكون الدخول من منطقة جيدة 
الان سأضع تصوري عن المجنون

----------


## b_smsm

> لا تتندم على شي كل مطيور ملحوق هكذا يقولو 
> الحمد لله 30 نقطة  
> انتظر اخي افضل ويكون الدخول من منطقة جيدة 
> الان سأضع تصوري عن المجنون

 
بانتظار رؤيتك يا استاذنا :Eh S(7):

----------


## janoubi

> لا تتندم على شي كل مطيور ملحوق هكذا يقولو 
> الحمد لله 30 نقطة  
> انتظر اخي افضل ويكون الدخول من منطقة جيدة 
> الان سأضع تصوري عن المجنون

    :Eh S(7):

----------


## the night steed

ابو مروان لو سمحت 
عندي بعض الغموض 
بعد رسم فيبو كم في الصوره 
التصحيح لو تم عند مستوى 61 % يصحح الى كم 50 % 
ولو اخترق 76 % هل هدفه 100 
اي 134.34
وشكرا

----------


## عبدالله سعود

اليورو باوند   نبي   رائيك    فيه   يابومروان

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون بصدق مجنني ومحيرني من يوم الاربعاء انا داخل به شراء من 151.81  وواضع الستوب 149 مشكلتي مكابر معه اما ربح او خسارة   ولن اغلق الا بهدف  يعوض صبري عليه بإذن الله او يضرب الستوب وارتاح منه لاقدر الله  وبجميع الاحوال الحمد لله  انا قلت لكم مشكلتي معه وانا من النوع المكابر هل هي ثقة بالنفس كتحليل او سو تصرف  بالرغم السوق مافيه شي اسمه 100% هي اجتهادات تصيب وتخطى   ولكن على أمل لعلى وعسى   الان اقول عن المجنون كالتالي  طبعا من بعد غربله نقطه نقطه هذا ماطلعت به  مع الاخذ بالحسبان مرات الانسان اذا هو خاسر  يكون تفكيره بنقاط معينه اقصد محدود  فأنا خسران ومعي من يوم الاربعاء ممكن اصيب وممكن اخطى  لاتخافو طبقو التالي والله كريم  والله اعلم   مالم يخترق 151 فهو اقرب للنزول  وممكن نضعها الستوب للبيع ال 151 والهدف بإذن الله 149 او قبله المهم تقريبا  واصل نزول تحت 149 اتوقع نزول في نزول ولست متاكد 100% ولكل حادث حديث  وسنتكلم عنه بوقته بإذن الله  المهم من 149 تقريبا شراء في حال اكتفى عندها  والستوب 149 او نقطة الارتداد التي يرتد منها  ومجرد يصعد احجزو ولو 20 نقطة من الربح واتركه اما ربح يسر الخاطر او 20 نقطة  وسنتابع  معكم اذا ماكنت موجود على الجهاز بإذن الله  الان في حال الصعود اختراق 151 المتوقع والله اعلم نكون انتهينا من الموجه الهابطة  ودخلنا بالموجه الصاعده بإذن الله  المهم مجرد يخترق 151 نفكر بالشراء فقط وبإذن الله نتوفق من نقطة جيدة ندخل منها  من معه المجنون الان وداخل شراء وهو الان ربحان يرفع استوبه على الاقل لمنطقة دخوله  او حجز جزء من الربح ولو 10 نقاط انا بتكلم من داخل من تحت قريب من اللو 149.45  اخترق 151 تمسكو به وإن شاء الله سأوضح نقاط صعوده  وماهو واضح امامي الان باختراق الهاي 153.11 هدفه بإذن الله 155  مالم يخترق 151 الاغلاق على ربح من بعد مراقبه لاتستعجلو بالاغلاق الان السوق بطئي  اعتقد وضحت عنه ان كان شراء او بيع او لمن داخل به من تحت  فمن لم تتضح له الرؤية يسأل وبإذن الله اجيب عليه بما اعرف  والله الموفق  151 فوقها والله اعلم صعود تحتها نزول

----------


## بنت شيوخ

هل اتضحت الصورة لل يورو ين؟

----------


## janoubi

استاذي 
هل افهم انه بامكاني اما البيع من السعر الحالي ووضع الستوب 151.00 ؟
او الشراء بهدف اولي 151.00 والستوب 149.00 ؟ ثم انتظره بالقرب من النقطة المذكورة لشرائه ؟
مع الشكر والامتنان

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان لو سمحت 
> عندي بعض الغموض 
> بعد رسم فيبو كم في الصوره 
> التصحيح لو تم عند مستوى 61 % يصحح الى كم 50 % 
> ولو اخترق 76 % هل هدفه 100 
> اي 134.34
> وشكرا

   ممتاز الشارت بداية موفقة بإذن الله  هنا بالحاله هذه لابد ترجع للموجه التي قبلها على شأن تعرف انت فين   الموجات تكون كالتالي الاكبر فالاصغر فالاصغر وهكذا فاذا احترت ارجع للمؤاشرات الكلاسيكيه  وغيرها من مؤاشرات لاتهمل شي بما فيها الترندادت ويفضل رسمها على الديلي  فالاصل هو بموجه هابطه التي قاعها 131.01 وقمتها 134.39  هو المفروض هدفه تحت اما القاع 131 او 129.50 تقريبا  والله اعلم بالغالب الموجه الاخيره تكونه مقطوعه موشرط تروح هدفها فتتوقع بااي لحضه تنقطع  الان انتهينا من الموجه الهابطه الاساسيه  بنتكلم بالموجه الصاعده المرسوم شارتها من قبلك وهي صاعده داخل موجه اكبر هابطه  فهدف الصعود للموجه بإذن الله 134.20 تقريبا من مميزات هذه الموجه اذا تكونت  ممكن يكون هدفها 134.20 وممكن هدفها 135\135.30  طبعا هنا يهمنا اختراق قمة الموجه الهابطة الذي هو 134.39 والتربع فوقه  مالم نخترقه فنحن بنزول ويكون 134.40 الستوب  اخترقنا القمه 134.39 متوقع بندخل بموجه صاعده هدفها الاساسي 136  وهي موجه غالبا بطلع الروح حتى تصل هدفها وممكن توصل لهدفها سريع  كل الاحتمالات توقعها   الان يهمنا هدفنا 134.20 ومن بعده تراقب كما ذكرت بالسابق  والله الموفق  إن شاء الله اني اوصلت المعلومه لك بشكل مفهوم اذا ما استوعبتها اعد قرأتها مرة اخر

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي 
> هل افهم انه بامكاني اما البيع من السعر الحالي ووضع الستوب 151.00 ؟
> او الشراء بهدف اولي 151.00 والستوب 149.00 ؟ ثم انتظره بالقرب من النقطة المذكورة لشرائه ؟
> مع الشكر والامتنان

 اخي لا تستعجل الان السوق حركته خفيفه 
اخاف اقولك بيع فيصعد اقولك اشترى فينزل 
الافضل الانتظار حتى السوق الاسيويه يتحرك بها السوق 
والله يكتب لنا ولك التوفيق

----------


## ashraf_992

[quote=aljameel;1353051]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون بصدق مجنني ومحيرني من يوم الاربعاء انا داخل به شراء من 151.81  وواضع الستوب 149 مشكلتي مكابر معه اما ربح او خسارة   ولن اغلق الا بهدف  يعوض صبري عليه بإذن الله او يضرب الستوب وارتاح منه لاقدر الله  وبجميع الاحوال الحمد لله  انا قلت لكم مشكلتي معه وانا من النوع المكابر هل هي ثقة بالنفس كتحليل او سو تصرف  بالرغم السوق مافيه شي اسمه 100% هي اجتهادات تصيب وتخطى   ولكن على أمل لعلى وعسى   الان اقول عن المجنون كالتالي  طبعا من بعد غربله نقطه نقطه هذا ماطلعت به  مع الاخذ بالحسبان مرات الانسان اذا هو خاسر  يكون تفكيره بنقاط معينه اقصد محدود  فأنا خسران ومعي من يوم الاربعاء ممكن اصيب وممكن اخطى  لاتخافو طبقو التالي والله كريم  والله اعلم   مالم يخترق 151 فهو اقرب للنزول  وممكن نضعها الستوب للبيع ال 151 والهدف بإذن الله 149 او قبله المهم تقريبا  واصل نزول تحت 149 اتوقع نزول في نزول ولست متاكد 100% ولكل حادث حديث  وسنتكلم عنه بوقته بإذن الله  المهم من 149 تقريبا شراء في حال اكتفى عندها  والستوب 149 او نقطة الارتداد التي يرتد منها  ومجرد يصعد احجزو ولو 20 نقطة من الربح واتركه اما ربح يسر الخاطر او 20 نقطة  وسنتابع  معكم اذا ماكنت موجود على الجهاز بإذن الله  الان في حال الصعود اختراق 151 المتوقع والله اعلم نكون انتهينا من الموجه الهابطة  ودخلنا بالموجه الصاعده بإذن الله  المهم مجرد يخترق 151 نفكر بالشراء فقط وبإذن الله نتوفق من نقطة جيدة ندخل منها  من معه المجنون الان وداخل شراء وهو الان ربحان يرفع استوبه على الاقل لمنطقة دخوله  او حجز جزء من الربح ولو 10 نقاط انا بتكلم من داخل من تحت قريب من اللو 149.45  اخترق 151 تمسكو به وإن شاء الله سأوضح نقاط صعوده  وماهو واضح امامي الان باختراق الهاي 153.11 هدفه بإذن الله 155  مالم يخترق 151 الاغلاق على ربح من بعد مراقبه لاتستعجلو بالاغلاق الان السوق بطئي  اعتقد وضحت عنه ان كان شراء او بيع او لمن داخل به من تحت  فمن لم تتضح له الرؤية يسأل وبإذن الله اجيب عليه بما اعرف  والله الموفق  151 فوقها والله اعلم صعود تحتها نزول   اخي aljameel 
ممكن  اعرف على اي فريم تحليلك .. انا كمان متعلق  بشراء من نفس  منطقة الشراء

----------


## fox4forex

الرجاء ماذا اعمل

----------


## fox4forex

عندي عقد بيع و عقد شراء للباوند..... ماذا اعمل... هل الباوند صاعد ام هابط..... اول مرة و اخر مرة رح اشتغل بيه.... الرجاء المساعده

----------


## aljameel

> هل اتضحت الصورة لل يورو ين؟

 ذكرت اختى من وقت ونوهت عليه  الستوب 132.88 او ضعي الستوب المناسب لك  والهدف بإذن الله 134.20  ومراقبته عند الهدف عند وصوله له بإذن الله  يهمنا النقطة 134.40 مالم يخترقها ممكن نبيع والستوب نفسها  ومجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب  للهاي الذي وصل له  والهدف بالقناعه   اذا اخترق 134.40 بعد الهدف خير وبركة ومتابعته له اهداف 135 و 136 بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

[quote=ashraf_992;1353096] 

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون بصدق مجنني ومحيرني من يوم الاربعاء انا داخل به شراء من 151.81  وواضع الستوب 149 مشكلتي مكابر معه اما ربح او خسارة   ولن اغلق الا بهدف يعوض صبري عليه بإذن الله او يضرب الستوب وارتاح منه لاقدر الله  وبجميع الاحوال الحمد لله  انا قلت لكم مشكلتي معه وانا من النوع المكابر هل هي ثقة بالنفس كتحليل او سو تصرف  بالرغم السوق مافيه شي اسمه 100% هي اجتهادات تصيب وتخطى   ولكن على أمل لعلى وعسى   الان اقول عن المجنون كالتالي  طبعا من بعد غربله نقطه نقطه هذا ماطلعت به  مع الاخذ بالحسبان مرات الانسان اذا هو خاسر يكون تفكيره بنقاط معينه اقصد محدود  فأنا خسران ومعي من يوم الاربعاء ممكن اصيب وممكن اخطى  لاتخافو طبقو التالي والله كريم  والله اعلم  مالم يخترق 151 فهو اقرب للنزول  وممكن نضعها الستوب للبيع ال 151 والهدف بإذن الله 149 او قبله المهم تقريبا  واصل نزول تحت 149 اتوقع نزول في نزول ولست متاكد 100% ولكل حادث حديث  وسنتكلم عنه بوقته بإذن الله  المهم من 149 تقريبا شراء في حال اكتفى عندها  والستوب 149 او نقطة الارتداد التي يرتد منها  ومجرد يصعد احجزو ولو 20 نقطة من الربح واتركه اما ربح يسر الخاطر او 20 نقطة  وسنتابع معكم اذا ماكنت موجود على الجهاز بإذن الله  الان في حال الصعود اختراق 151 المتوقع والله اعلم نكون انتهينا من الموجه الهابطة  ودخلنا بالموجه الصاعده بإذن الله  المهم مجرد يخترق 151 نفكر بالشراء فقط وبإذن الله نتوفق من نقطة جيدة ندخل منها  من معه المجنون الان وداخل شراء وهو الان ربحان يرفع استوبه على الاقل لمنطقة دخوله  او حجز جزء من الربح ولو 10 نقاط انا بتكلم من داخل من تحت قريب من اللو 149.45  اخترق 151 تمسكو به وإن شاء الله سأوضح نقاط صعوده  وماهو واضح امامي الان باختراق الهاي 153.11 هدفه بإذن الله 155  مالم يخترق 151 الاغلاق على ربح من بعد مراقبه لاتستعجلو بالاغلاق الان السوق بطئي  اعتقد وضحت عنه ان كان شراء او بيع او لمن داخل به من تحت  فمن لم تتضح له الرؤية يسأل وبإذن الله اجيب عليه بما اعرف  والله الموفق  151 فوقها والله اعلم صعود تحتها نزول  
> اخي aljameel 
> ممكن اعرف على اي فريم تحليلك .. انا كمان متعلق بشراء من نفس منطقة الشراء

 انا بالغالب تحليلي على فريم الساعه و 4 ساعات والديلي 
مرات اذا احترت استعمل فريمات صغيره ك 5 و 10 دقائق ولا انصح بها دائما نتائجها سلبيه 
وتحليلي للمجنون الان على فريم الساعه والاربع ساعات

----------


## aljameel

> عندي عقد بيع و عقد شراء للباوند..... ماذا اعمل... هل الباوند صاعد ام هابط..... اول مرة و اخر مرة رح اشتغل بيه.... الرجاء المساعده

 هل تقصد الكيبل اخي

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي  91.02  انا امس وصيت عليه بالشراء من 90.80 تقريبا وحددت الهدف 91.40 والستوب 90.60  وذكرت ممكن بيعه من الهدف بشرط عدم اختراق 91.60  وذكرت مجرد اختراق 91.60 ندخل بموجه صاعده مالم يخترقها فممكن البيع من الهدف والستوب 91.60 وممكن الرجوع للتوصية وملحقاتها بالصفحات السابقة  هو اخترق 91.60 ووصل لاعلى سعر اليوم 91.63  بالحاله هذه يكون والله اعلم للصعود بإذن الله  الان ممكن دخول شراء من السعر الحالي   ومن يرغب يراقب ويدخل الخيار لكم  الستوب اما تضعو 90.82 او 90.75  والله اعلم فوق 90.75 فهو للصعود كسرها نزول لي نقطة نازل بصراحه غير واضح ولا افضل البيع  هدف الصعود بإذن الله   92  من بعد الهدف بأذن الله ساتكلم عنه لو واصل بعد الهدف صعود خير وبركه  بالغالب كنوع شارت تحليلي كما هو الان احتمال يواصل لل 93 او قريب منها واحتمال يصعد 94 اوقريب منها  ومن احدهم ينزل ليصحح ويواصل صعود   وللامانه لست متاكد من مواصلة الصعود بعد الهدف انما احتمال صعد خير وبركه  فأنا وضعت الاحتمالات كلها والخيار لكم  والقناعه كنز   كسر 90.75 يفضل الانتظار افضل وسأنوه عنه متى ماتوفرت الفرصة أن كان بيع او شراء  والله الموفق

   للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## fox4forex

نعم اخي... اعذرني انا جديد في السوق و اتعلم

----------


## fox4forex

> هل تقصد الكيبل اخي

 نعم اخي... اعذرني انا جديد في السوق و اتعلم

----------


## m.abdsatar

اخي الجميل
ممكن نظرة لليورو دولار
و الباوند استرالي لو تكرمت
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## 7afeedo

أستاذنا الجميل 
مساك الله بالخير ...
وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير قبل الزحمة  :Regular Smile:  
عندي عقد بيع يورو دولار على 4610
نظرتك لليورو دولار الآن ؟
علما بأن الستوب هو 4699  
هل سوف ينزل إلى مستوى الدخول ؟؟
أم انه إلى ارتفاع وأمري إلى الله وأقوم بإغلاق الصفقة ؟؟
ام ننتظر الإغلاق ؟؟
وبأي ساعة بتوقيت مكة يكون الإغلاق ؟؟  
للضرورةةةةةةة أستاذنا الجميل
ولكم جزيل الشكر ،،،

----------


## aljameel

> نعم اخي... اعذرني انا جديد في السوق و اتعلم

 الكيبل   ساتكلم عنه لك ومنها توصية مرة اخرى عليه لمن لم يدخل به  لأني انا وصيت عليه من قبل بيع وحددت هدفه عند 1.6400  ووصيت عليه شراء من الهدف 1.6400  الان والله اعلم  السعر الحالي  1.6481  المتوقع والذي بنيت عليه توصيتي الاول بأن 1.6400 تكون نهاية النزول  ومنها صعود ولازلت اقول اقرب للصعود من النزول انا بتكلم كمعطيات امامي ومعطيات سابقه التي بنيت عليها توصيتي السابقه فالمفروض يكون نهاية النزول عند 1.6400 وهي الستوب  كموجه المفروض تصحيحها عند 50% ومؤاشرات اخرى بأن نهاية النزول 1.6400  وهدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.6950  ولكن كل شي محتمل احتمال ينزل بشرط كسر 1.6400 لل 1.6350 + - تقريبا   ومنها يرتد صعود والستوب نقطة الارتداد والهدف نفسه  نقطة 1.6350 تمثل 61% تقريبا وشرحتها لكم بشارت سابق  لو سألتني كم تعطي 1.6400 و 1.6350 تكون نهاية النزول  فتوقعي يكون 1.6400 اعطيها كنسبة 70% تكون نهاية النزول  و 1.6350 اعطيها كنسبة 30 % تكون نهاية النزول  لو نزل تحت 1.6350 اخذ الحذر والانتباه يفضل الانتظار على المدرجات   فيكون النزول اقرب من الصعود  لتاكيد النزول لابد من كسر 1.6245 مالم تكسر فنحن بموجه صاعده  كسرها ندخل بموجه هابطة والله اعلم وهدف الموجه الهابطة 1.5850  ولكن بصراحه مستبعد النزول ما امامي الا الصعود كمعطيات والله اعلم  والسوق صعب التاكيد فيه ولكن يضع بالحسبان كل شي متوقع  بالنهاية لمن يرغب الدخول مراقبته  وضع الستوب 1.6400 للشراء  او وضع الستوب المناسب له  ضرب الستوب ممكن الشراء من 1.6350 تقريبا بعد التاكد من الارتداد صعودا  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  المهم بجميع الاحوال من اي منطقة تم الشراء مجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  والربح اما ببلوغ الهدف او قناعتكم  والله الموفق

----------


## قاهر العملات

تحليلك رائع اخي الجميل
اشوف كاضافة لكلامك ان المجنون صعب جدا يكسر النقطة 149 
اشوف امامي ان الزوج للصعود ان شاء الله
و اهدافه باذن الله عند 151.54 كهدف اول و 153.11 كهدف ثاني ان شاء الله

----------


## 7afeedo

أستاذي الجميل
وضعت لك تساؤل للضرورة ....
موجود فوق ...  
رجاء حاااااار  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل
> ممكن نظرة لليورو دولار
> و الباوند استرالي لو تكرمت
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 الباوند استرالي انتظرني لحضات حتى احمل بيناته   

> أستاذنا الجميل 
> مساك الله بالخير ...
> وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير قبل الزحمة  
> عندي عقد بيع يورو دولار على 4610
> نظرتك لليورو دولار الآن ؟
> علما بأن الستوب هو 4699  
> هل سوف ينزل إلى مستوى الدخول ؟؟
> أم انه إلى ارتفاع وأمري إلى الله وأقوم بإغلاق الصفقة ؟؟
> ام ننتظر الإغلاق ؟؟
> ...

   اليورو دولار  والله اعلم  سأتكلم عنه ولا تأخذو بكلامي 100% انما احتمال تساعد  فهو قابل للصواب والخطى  كمعطيات بنيتها على عملات بنفس اتجاه اليورو دولار صاعده أذا هو متوقع يصعد  وكمعطيات بنيتها على عملات عكسه فهي بنزول أذا هو صاعد  اخواني انا امامي موجات داخل موجات تقريبا ثلاث موجات اصغر فاكبر وهكذا  وموجه عامه  سأتكلم عن الموجات الاكبر فالاصغر  الموجه العامه بتقول فوق 1.4700 المجال مفتوح لل1.5250 تقريبا  الموجه التي من بعدها بتقول هدفها 1.4600   وهي من النادر تواصل طبعاهي واصلت صعود بعدهدفها  وممكن تواصل لهدف اخر 1.64800\1.4850 وليست مؤكده  الموجه االتي من بعدهم بتقول هدفها 1.4690 ونادرا بتواصل صعود بعد هدفها  هذا اذا وصلت هدفها لكن نضع بالحسبان كل شي متوقع  المهم اني حيرتكم لاني انا محتار معكم  بالنهاية الصعود هو الغالب  ولكن تحت 1.4700 متوقع تصحيح عند 1.4500 ومنها متوقع ارتداد وصعود  ويكون الشراء من المتوقع والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بإذن الله 1.4770\1.4800 تقريبا  واحتمال ينزل لل1.4570 تقريبا ويرتد انا وضعتها هي الاضعف  و 1.4500 تقريبا هي الاقوى والله اعلم  اخواني اجتهادات احتمال تصيب واحتمال الخطى  انا بالاساس وصيت عليه وذكرت الهدف 1.4650 ومرة اخر وصيت عليه من بعد ما نزل  ووضعت استوب صغير وانضرب وهدف 1.4670  الان الوضع بعض الشي محير ولكن بقدر المستطاع وبما اراه ذكرته فالصواب والخطى وارد  والله الموفق

----------


## fox4forex

بارك الله فيك ايها الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> تحليلك رائع اخي الجميل
> اشوف كاضافة لكلامك ان المجنون صعب جدا يكسر النقطة 149 
> اشوف امامي ان الزوج للصعود ان شاء الله
> و اهدافه باذن الله عند 151.54 كهدف اول و 153.11 كهدف ثاني ان شاء الله

 وأنت اروع ياقاهر العملات 
 دائما مداخلاتك قيمة هذا مالمسته من المداخلات السابقة 
سؤال اخي 153.11 قمه وهي معروفه 
واتوقع باختراق 152.80 تقريبا تكون القمه سهل اختراقها 
انا امامي هدف متاكد منه باختراق 152.80 هو 155 بأذن الله 
واهداف اخرى متوقعه 156 و 157.60  
انا ذكرت 151 وهي تهمنا فوقها متوقع الصعود تحتها لا مجال نزول 
لكن السؤال 151.54 هي من تحيرني بصدق بحثت فلم اجد 
ارجو توضيحها منكم نستفيد  اخي قاهر 
تحياتي لك بلا حدود

----------


## ali_sii

> وأنت اروع ياقاهر العملات 
> دائما مداخلاتك قيمة هذا مالمسته من المداخلات السابقة 
> سؤال اخي 153.11 قمه وهي معروفه 
> واتوقع باختراق 152.80 تقريبا تكون القمه سهل اختراقها 
> انا امامي هدف متاكد منه باختراق 152.80 هو 155 بأذن الله 
> واهداف اخرى متوقعه 156 و 157.60  
> انا ذكرت 151 وهي تهمنا فوقها متوقع الصعود تحتها لا مجال نزول 
> لكن السؤال 151.54 هي من تحيرني بصدق بحثت فلم اجد 
> ارجو توضيحها منكم نستفيد اخي قاهر 
> تحياتي لك بلا حدود

  استاذ الجميل انا مبتدأ فبماذا تنصحنى ان اتعلمه؟
وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> استاذ الجميل انا مبتدأ فبماذا تنصحنى ان اتعلمه؟
> وشكرا

 اخي أسف على التاخير 
كنت بعيد عن الجهاز  
تعلم وتعلم وتعلم 
انا وغيري كنا مبتدائين وتعلمنا ولازلت اتعلم 
وانا بخدمتك اخي

----------


## ali_sii

> اخي أسف على التاخير 
> كنت بعيد عن الجهاز  
> تعلم وتعلم وتعلم 
> انا وغيري كنا مبتدائين وتعلمنا ولازلت اتعلم 
> وانا بخدمتك اخي

 شكرا على الرد
وجدت فى المنتدى ناس بتستخدم استراتيجيات وناس بتستخدم _المؤشرات  ايهما افضل وهل يوجد شئ اخر؟_

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل
> ممكن نظرة لليورو دولار
> و الباوند استرالي لو تكرمت
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 اخي أسف نسيت المعذرة 
الباوند استرالي 
والله اعلم تحت 1.9055 
متوقع والله اعلم  
1.8600 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا على الرد
> وجدت فى المنتدى ناس بتستخدم استراتيجيات وناس بتستخدم _المؤشرات ايهما افضل وهل يوجد شئ اخر؟_

 اخي بأمانه بالبداية استخدمت الاستراتيجيات فلم اطلع بنتيجه 
فمحتمل سوى استخدام مني من بعدها لم اهتم بها 
ولكن المؤاشرات اتوقع كمبتداء بداية جيدة والله اعلم

----------


## ali_sii

> اخي بأمانه بالبداية استخدمت الاستراتيجيات فلم اطلع بنتيجه 
> فمحتمل سوى استخدام مني من بعدها لم اهتم بها 
> ولكن المؤاشرات اتوقع كمبتداء بداية جيدة والله اعلم

 اخى الكريم شكرا على الرد ولكن طالب العلم طماع فهل اطمع ان تدلنى على افضل المؤشرات من وجهه نظر حضرتك لكى ابدأ بها ان شاء الله واسف على الوقت الذى اضيعه من حضرتك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اخواني واخواتي  اعطوني على قد عقلي  اما انا بحلم او محترف بالخيال بالنهاية (احلام)  قابل للمناقشة  والله اعلم  اتوقع من اجمل الفرص   وقارنو الستوبات بالاهداف والحكم لكم  الكيبل انا مو شايف الا هدف بإذن الله  1.7500 تقريبا  وهدف اخر لست متاكد منه الان فوق الهدف الاول  بشرط يكون فوق 1.6400 وهو الستوب  والمجنون  فوق 149 وهي الستوب  الهدف بإذن الله  172  متى الوصول للاهداف الله اعلم  احتمال ايام او اسابيع اوشهراو اكثر  انا ذكرت من يوم الاربعاء شايف هدف للمجنون فوق 149 \ 172  انا بالاثنين دخلت والله الموفق   الرجاء الدخول بالقناعه   وممكن الاستفادة منهم كاتجاه والله اعلم  بالنهاية انا مجتهد ممكن اصيب واخطى

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الكريم شكرا على الرد ولكن طالب العلم طماع فهل اطمع ان تدلنى على افضل المؤشرات من وجهه نظر حضرتك لكى ابدأ بها ان شاء الله واسف على الوقت الذى اضيعه من حضرتك

 اخي بخدمتك 
موجات اليوت الرقميه وادعمها بالمؤاشرات الاخرى 
طبعا البداية صعبه مع الاصرار مافي صعب 
والله يوفقك

----------


## ali_sii

> اخي بخدمتك 
> موجات اليوت الرقميه وادعمها بالمؤاشرات الاخرى 
> طبعا البداية صعبه مع الاصرار مافي صعب 
> والله يوفقك

 بسم الله توكلنا عليه ثم عليك ده بعد اذن حضرتك طبعا ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## م/عبود

> بسم الله توكلنا عليه ثم عليك ده بعد اذن حضرتك طبعا ولكم جزيل الشكر

 لا توكل الا على الله ..........اتق الله يا أخى

----------


## ali_sii

> لا توكل الا على الله ..........اتق الله يا أخى

 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ali_sii   _بسم الله توكلنا عليه ثم عليك ده بعد اذن حضرتك طبعا ولكم جزيل الشكر_ _اخى برجاء مراجعه ما تم كتابته فأنا قلت بسم الله توكلنا عليه( وليس عليك)واكملت ب ثم عليك (اى الاخ الكريم ) وليس التوكل على الاستاذ الكريم لان ذلك تواكل وليس توكل_ _فأنا ولله الحمد اتقى الله واسف ان كنت قد وصلت قصدى خطأ_

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  صباخ الخير  والله اعلم  كمنطق تحليلي الكيبل لن يكسر 1.6400  اكيد مبني على معطيات ليس من فراغ  ولو نزل 1.6420 متوقع الارتداد  لو ضرب الستوب حتى الصعود ابداء اشك به ولو نزل   1.6350 وارتد  طبعا انا اتكلم كتحليل رقمي  واتوقع 99% والله اعلم لن يضرب الستوب  السعر الحالي  1.6438  اتوقع فرصة شراء    المجنون متوقع نزوله لل 149 تقريبا  سعره الان 149.50  ومتوقع والله اعلم منها ارتداد  والله اعلم فرصة شراء من الارتداد  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

واليورو ين  السعر الحالي  133.18  والله اعلم من اقرب نقطة لل 132.88 شراء  والستوب 132.88  والهدف بإذن الله 134.20  والله الموفق

----------


## 2e2y2e2

معاك فى المجنون واليوفى  ابو مروان 
وان شاء الله يصدق تحليلك للمجنون

----------


## 7afeedo

> واليورو ين  السعر الحالي  133.18  والله اعلم من اقرب نقطة لل 132.88 شراء  والستوب 132.88  والهدف بإذن الله 134.20  والله الموفق

 مبدئياً استاذنا الجميل
حطيت أمر شراء معلق
من سعر 132.90
الستوب 132.80
الأهداف إلى 133.90 
شلون هيك استاذنا ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

الان اقدر اقولكم  اول هدف للكيبل بإذن الله  1.6550  1.6640  حتى 1.6900 بإذن الله  موفقين

----------


## aljameel

> معاك فى المجنون واليوفى ابو مروان 
> وان شاء الله يصدق تحليلك للمجنون

  

> مبدئياً استاذنا الجميل
> حطيت أمر شراء معلق
> من سعر 132.90
> الستوب 132.80
> الأهداف إلى 133.90 
> شلون هيك استاذنا ؟؟

 موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## jamal ca

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تبين هدف المجنون  لو سمحت

----------


## jamal ca

الان الكيبل سعره 6483 ماذا ؟ هل ندخل شراء ام ننتظر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ والله يوفقك لكل خير

----------


## aljameel

> الان الكيبل سعره 6483 ماذا ؟ هل ندخل شراء ام ننتظر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ والله يوفقك لكل خير

 المفروض من بدري الله يهديك 
توكل على الله

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> ممكن تبين هدف المجنون لو سمحت

 المجنون والله اعلم  
فوق 149 متوقع بأذن الله 
صعود اهدافه بشرط اختراق 152.80 
155 
156 
157.50 
والله الموفق 
طبعا هيطلع روحنا حتى يصل اهدافه

----------


## aljameel

اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  والله اعلم  راقبو الذهب هو قريب من هدف له   لا اقصد بالهدف 1032  المهم النقطة   1032  اتوقع لو اخترقها  انهيارات بالبورصة العربيه  احتمال تصل من 30 \ 50%  انا يهمني السوق السعودي  ليس مستبعدها ال 3000 تقريبا  والله الموفق

----------


## J e m y

> المجنون والله اعلم  
> فوق 149 متوقع بأذن الله 
> صعود اهدافه بشرط اختراق 152.80 
> 155 
> 156 
> 157.50 
> والله الموفق 
> طبعا هيطلع روحنا حتى يصل اهدافه

 دى تالت مرة يرتد من 149 إن شاء الله يصعد ويحقق الهدف 
خالص تحياتى على مجهوداتك العالية يومياً اتابعك لأن تحليلك يستحق المتابعة

----------


## alkhyaal

> الان اقدر اقولكم  اول هدف للكيبل بإذن الله  1.6550  1.6640  حتى 1.6900 بإذن الله  موفقين

 صباحكم ورد ..
 راح تنزل الأخبار ع الباوند بعد ساعه تقريبا و الحذر واجب

----------


## 10001

السلام عليكم 
ما رايك بالخروف ( استرالى دولار)

----------


## jamal ca

اليورو ضرب ال13388 هل اتحول للبيع ام هو للشراء --- الله يرعاك

----------


## jamal ca

والمجنون نزل عن ال49 ماذا نفعل طال عمرك -----

----------


## J e m y

الجميل ستوب لوس المجنون للى شارى كام

----------


## jamal ca

الله يرضى عنك ابو مروان جواب لاسئلتي على السريع ولك كل الشكر

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> ما رايك بالخروف ( استرالى دولار)

  
انا البارح ذكرت هدفه عند 8680 وذكرت محتمل ينزل من الهدف ليصصح ويواصل صعود لل 8740 والله اعلم 
 الان الافضل نراقب احتمال ينزل وبعد التاكد ندخل من نقطة ارتداد جيدة

----------


## 10001

> انا البارح ذكرت هدفه عند 8680 وذكرت محتمل ينزل من الهدف ليصصح ويواصل صعود لل 8740 والله اعلم 
> الان الافضل نراقب احتمال ينزل وبعد التاكد ندخل من نقطة ارتداد جيدة

  
بارك الله فيك ولك وعليك 
وكل عام وانت طيب

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للمجنون واليورو ين بما انهم نزلو تحت الستوب 
يفضل الانتظار والله اعلم 
والله صعب الحكم عليهم الان بصدق متحير 
فممكن يصعدو وممكن مواصلة النزول

----------


## jamal ca

مشكور

----------


## aljameel

> صباحكم ورد ..
> راح تنزل الأخبار ع الباوند بعد ساعه تقريبا و الحذر واجب

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للكيبل  والله اعلم صاعد  ثقتي بالصعود إن شاء الله 99.9%  طبعا ليس من عبث انما كمعطيات امامي   المهم فوق 1.6400  انا بتكلم كموجه رقميه  بالامصطلح الرقمي تسمى الذرية  هل يصدق التحليل الرقمي  هدف الموجه بإذن الله  1.6900  وللتفصيل اكثر هو بالاساس صعد ب 5 موجات   وصحح  الصعود بثلاث موجات ونهاية التصحيح عند 1.6400   وكنوع لهذه الموجه اهدافها فوق تصل به لل 1.7500 بإذن الله  يلغي الموجه هو كسر 1.6400  اوكي اوضحت بما فيه الكفايه  فتوقعو كل شي ممكن   واقول والله اعلم فرصة للشراء  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

شوفو هالتوصية هذه من احد الاخوان  ارسلت لي على الخاص  وممكن الاستفادة منه هو  يستشيرني بها  انا عدلت الستوب لل 91.15  وكان وقت التوصية سعره 91.04 على مااعتقد  هو يعمل على برنامج انا ساعدته بمعلومات لاتزيد عن 10%  الرجاء الا ستفادة من اخينا العزيز عادل   
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mr_adel  _معطي اشارة بيع على اللونج بنسبة 89.99 % بهدف89.95
واستوب 91.75
ايه رايك يا استاذنا ... 
عارف انى بثقل عليك...
حفظك الله ,,,,,_

----------


## aljameel

> اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  والله اعلم  راقبو الذهب هو قريب من هدف له   لا اقصد بالهدف 1032  المهم النقطة  1032  اتوقع لو اخترقها  انهيارات بالبورصة العربيه  احتمال تصل من 30 \ 50%  انا يهمني السوق السعودي  ليس مستبعدها ال 3000 تقريبا   والله الموفق

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق  والله لايخسر احد يارب

----------


## MR_ADEL

> شوفو هالتوصية هذه من احد الاخوان  ارسلت لي على الخاص  وممكن الاستفادة منه هو يستشيرني بها  انا عدلت الستوب لل 91.15  وكان وقت التوصية سعره 91.04 على مااعتقد  هو يعمل على برنامج انا ساعدته بمعلومات لاتزيد عن 10%  الرجاء الا ستفادة من اخينا العزيز عادل   
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mr_adel  _معطي اشارة بيع على اللونج بنسبة 89.99 % بهدف89.95_ _واستوب 91.75_ _ايه رايك يا استاذنا ..._  _عارف انى بثقل عليك..._ _حفظك الله ,,,,,_

 انا تحت امر الأخوة ,,,,
مع العلم انى ما رجعت استخدم البرنامج الا لما استاذ جميل نصح به كمساعد فى تحديد الاتجاه
جزاه الله خير على ما ييذله من جهود ...

----------


## MR_ADEL

> انا تحت امر الأخوة ,,,,
> مع العلم انى ما رجعت استخدم البرنامج الا لما استاذ جميل نصح به كمساعد فى تحديد الاتجاه
> جزاه الله خير على ما ييذله من جهود ...

 الان يعطي شراء للباوند بنسبة 82.61 %
هدف 6588 والاستوب 6408
والله اعلم ...
اهم شىء يكون مطابق لتوصية أستاذنا ابو مروان,,,

----------


## aljameel

> الان يعطي شراء للباوند بنسبة 82.61 %
> هدف 6588 والاستوب 6408
> والله اعلم ...
> اهم شىء يكون مطابق لتوصية أستاذنا ابو مروان,,,

 يسعد ايامك وإن شاء الله من ربح لربح   :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  
بتعرف والله الستوب احلى مابالتوصية 
الستوب 100% 
لانه مجرد كسر 1.6408 متوقع كسر 1.6400 
لانه لو نزل لل 1.6410 متوقع الارتداد 
أستاذ ياعم بارك الله فيك

----------


## MR_ADEL

> يسعد ايامك وإن شاء الله من ربح لربح   
> بتعرف والله الستوب احلى مابالتوصية 
> الستوب 100% 
> لانه مجرد كسر 1.6408 متوقع كسر 1.6400 
> لانه لو نزل لل 1.6410 متوقع الارتداد 
> أستاذ ياعم بارك الله فيك

 والله انت اللى استاذ وربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله عشان انا اشوف توصياتك من غير مبالغة بتلعب العملات طالع ولا نازل ...
كمان الفضل بعد الله يرجعلك عشان ما وثقت في البرنامج الا بعد كلامك عنه وكمان مطابقة احيانا
لتوصياتك ونسبة الدخول اكتر من 80 % 
لما بيتجمع كل ده بتوكل على الله قبل كل شىء  وبدخل ,,,

----------


## MR_ADEL

> يسعد ايامك وإن شاء الله من ربح لربح   
> بتعرف والله الستوب احلى مابالتوصية 
> الستوب 100% 
> لانه مجرد كسر 1.6408 متوقع كسر 1.6400 
> لانه لو نزل لل 1.6410 متوقع الارتداد 
> أستاذ ياعم بارك الله فيك

 الان بعد اغلاق الربع ساعات يعطى اشارة شراء هدف 6600 استوب 6420 بنسبة 87.22 % والله الموفق

----------


## still new

ماهذا البرنامج الذي تتحدثون عنه
الله يجزاكم الخير

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  هذه توصيه إن شاء الله يكتب لها النجاح  فيها متوقع والله اعلم الف نقطة  الفرنك ين مراقبته   السعر الحالي  88.10  مراقبة النقطة 88.65 اخترقها تلغى التوصية فيكون للصعود  والله اعلم مالم يخترقها   هدفه بإذن الله  78  البيع يتم من بعد مراقبه وليس الان  احتمال يصعد قريب منها  المهم الستوب  88.65  والله الموفق  وأنتم قيسو قروب الين على التوصية   هو نموذج تكون لدي بيقول كذا الهدف هل يصدق الله اعلم

 هذه التوصية كتبتها امس الصباح  متوقع والله اعلم نزول  الستوب  88.23  او ضعو مايناسبكم  الاهداف بإذن الله  86.50  كسر 86.40  متوقع هدف  85.50  مجرد وصوله للهدف 85.50  متوقع اهداف بإذن الله  81  78  والله الموفق

----------


## alkhyaal

شكرا

----------


## aljameel

> الان بعد اغلاق الربع ساعات يعطى اشارة شراء هدف 6600 استوب 6420 بنسبة 87.22 %  والله الموفق

 ماشاء الله عليك تبارك الله 
والله اعلم المتوقع الان كهدف 
1.6550 
لواصل بعد الهدف صعود 
متوقع بإذن الله  
1.6600\1.6650 
ومنها اتوقع نزول تصحيحي لمواصلة الصعود

----------


## AboHatem

اخ جميل انا منتظر هبوط  طويل للباوند ، خصوصا مع قوة الدولار والاخبار التي تدعم قوة قادمة للدولار 
متى تتوقع يبدأ هذا الهبوط ان كنت ترى النظرة نفسها  
انا تحليلي اساسي وهو ما افهم به فقط ارجو التصحيح  
جزاك الله خير وخواتم مباركة على الجميع

----------


## aljameel

> اخ جميل انا منتظر هبوط طويل للباوند ، خصوصا مع قوة الدولار والاخبار التي تدعم قوة قادمة للدولار 
> متى تتوقع يبدأ هذا الهبوط ان كنت ترى النظرة نفسها  
> انا تحليلي اساسي وهو ما افهم به فقط ارجو التصحيح  
> جزاك الله خير وخواتم مباركة على الجميع

 اخي كلامك صحيح والله اعلم 
اما بالنسبة للكيبل انا بصراحه شايف صعود 
وكل شي متوقع

----------


## janoubi

ممكن ارفاق البرنامج يللي مع السيد عادل ؟
شكرا

----------


## MR_ADEL

> ماهذا البرنامج الذي تتحدثون عنه
> الله يجزاكم الخير

 هو برنامج فوركس كيلر باخر اصدار له .. حيث تقوم بتغذيته بالبيانات من الميتاتريدر
ويقوم بعمل توصيات بهدف واستوب على المدى القصير والطويل ...ويعطى اشارات بنسب مختلفة
ولكن لا يمكن الاعتماد عليه بنسبة 100% .. ولكن فقط لتاكيد الاتجاه .

----------


## aljameel

> اخ جميل انا منتظر هبوط طويل للباوند ، خصوصا مع قوة الدولار والاخبار التي تدعم قوة قادمة للدولار 
> متى تتوقع يبدأ هذا الهبوط ان كنت ترى النظرة نفسها  
> انا تحليلي اساسي وهو ما افهم به فقط ارجو التصحيح  
> جزاك الله خير وخواتم مباركة على الجميع

 اخي ابوحاتم  فيه نقطة مهمه بالنسبة للدولار  انا بتكلم عن الدولار انديكس  هو صحيح بمنطقة ارتداد صعود الان  ولكن البقاء تحت 77.50 او كسر 76 تقريبا  متوقع والله اعلم 72  وهذا يدعم العملات مقابل الدولار للصعود

----------


## AboHatem

> اخي ابوحاتم  فيه نقطة مهمه بالنسبة للدولار  انا بتكلم عن الدولار انديكس  هو صحيح بمنطقة ارتداد صعود الان  ولكن البقاء تحت 77.50 او كسر 76 تقريبا  متوقع والله اعلم 72  وهذا يدعم العملات مقابل الدولار للصعود

 شكرا على الرد ،، انت فهمت علي تماما بهذا الرد الاخير وشكرا على التوضيح

----------


## MR_ADEL

بعد اذن ابو مروان .. ساقوم بوضع رابط تحميل البرنامج للفائدة العامة ومعه الكراك وتعليمات العمل به... http://rapidshare.com/files/244056848/Forex_Killer_v3.rar

----------


## م/عبود

ما رايك جميل فى هذا الترقيم اليدوى للمجنون على فريم الساعة ؟ لوصح هذا السيناريو  فينتظر هبوط  كبير للمجنون والله أعلم

----------


## aljameel

> ما رايك جميل فى هذا الترقيم اليدوى للمجنون على فريم الساعة ؟ لوصح هذا السيناريو فينتظر هبوط كبير للمجنون والله أعلم

 الشارت لم يظهر لدي 
الافضل رفعه عن طريق المنتدى 
ارفق ملف بالمشاركة

----------


## ghawas88

هلا اخوي aljameel 
انا  شاري Eurjpu at 133.05
اشرايك اخليها او اسكرها

----------


## aljameel

> هلا اخوي aljameel 
> انا شاري Eurjpu at 133.05
> اشرايك اخليها او اسكرها

 والله اعلم لو نزل تحت 132 
متوقع بإذن الله 131.30 تقريبا 
كسر 131 متوقع بإذن الله 129.50 
هذه اجتهادات فيها صواب وخطى

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار  والله اعلم  لو نزل لل 1.4635 تقريبا  متوقع ارتداد منها  من الارتداد ندخل شراء  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  الهدف بإذن الله  1.4750\1.4740  لو واصل نزول تحت 1.4630 يفضل الانتظار  والله الموفق

----------


## م/عبود

https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploa...-06-59%20م.png  مش عارف سيظهر الشارت هذه المرةولا لا

----------


## aljameel

> https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploa...-06-59%20م.png  مش عارف سيظهر الشارت هذه المرةولا لا

 لم يظهر اخي عبود

----------


## b_smsm

*اعتقد ان هذا هو الشارت وهو واضح يا استاذنا*

----------


## aljameel

> *اعتقد ان هذا هو الشارت وهو واضح يا استاذنا*

 والله يااخي لم يظهر لدي 
احتمال لدي مشكلة بالانترنت

----------


## yasersafe

اخى الجميل هذا رابط مباشر للشارت المطلوب اعمله كوبى وضعه فى المتصفح http://up1.arb-up.com/files/arb-up-2009-9/Lr000455.png

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل هذا رابط مباشر للشارت المطلوب اعمله كوبى وضعه فى المتصفح http://up1.arb-up.com/files/arb-up-2009-9/Lr000455.png

 بارك الله فيك 
ظهر الشارت اخيرا

----------


## aljameel

ساتكلم عن المجنون للمرة الاخيرة  السعر الحالي  149.03  والله اعلم  انا من قبل حددت النقطة 149 مالم تكسر فهو للصعود  الان المتوقع فوق 149 متوقع يصعد لل 151.70 تقريبا  ويكون صعود تصحيحي للموجه الهابطة  ومن 151.70 متوقع يرتد نزول   المهم لوصعد لل 151.70 وارتد ندخل بيع  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  الهدف بإذن الله  147.50  ومحتمل هدف اخر 146  وهدف بعيد متوقع 140  في حال واصل صعود فوق 151.70  واخترق 152.80 يلغى النزول وندخل بموجه صاعده  هدفها بإذن الله باختراق الهاي 153.11  157.50  والله الموفق  توقع خاص النزول اقرب من الصعود السبب كسره لل 149  احتمال الصعود التصحيحي شرط يكون فوق 149  تحت 149 والله اعلم نزول في نزول

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار  والله اعلم  لو نزل لل 1.4635 تقريبا  متوقع ارتداد منها  من الارتداد ندخل شراء  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  الهدف بإذن الله  1.4750\1.4740  لو واصل نزول تحت 1.4630 يفضل الانتظار   والله الموفق

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق  تصحيح ما بالتوصية  احتمال لو ما ارتد من 1.4635 يرتد من 1.4610 تقريبا  المهم تحت 1.4600 يفضل الانتظار  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## alkhyaal

السلام عليكم ..
أخي الجميل ما رأيك ب CHF/JPY

----------


## solo90515

ايش رايك باليورو ين الحين يالغالي
جزاك الله الخير

----------


## abo saqer

السلام عليكم ومرحبا اخي ابو مروان 
هل البيع مناسب الان للفرنك ين وكذلك الشراء من الاسعار الحالية لليورو دزلار

----------


## solo90515

ممكن نظرة على اليورو ين للضرورة جزاكم الله الخير

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
أسف للانقطاع

----------


## aljameel

راقبو المجنون الان  والله اعلم فوق 149.70  سيذهب بإذن الله لل 151  السعر الحالي  149.81  والله الموفق  لا للاستعجال

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ولا يهمك يا ابو مروان
عايزين رايك بالنسبة للكيبل واليورو ين يا اغلى
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## janoubi

يسعد اوقاتك
احاول تعلم الفايبو وانا اقرأ عنه واتابع المواضيع المتعلقة به
راجيا ان تعطيني رأيك اي فايبو الاصح بالشارتين المرفقين واين الخطأ  في الآخر 
مع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## aljameel

> ولا يهمك يا ابو مروان
> عايزين رايك بالنسبة للكيبل واليورو ين يا اغلى
> جزاك الله خيرا

 اليورو ين بالاول هدفه 134.20  
الان فوق 133.40 متوقع والله اعلم 134.70 
الكيبل بإذن الله صاعد ولا خوف منه 
المهم الان نكون فوق 1.6435 وهي الستوب 
متوقع الان 1.6600 والله اعلم بأختراق الهاي 
ومنها ممكن ينزل

----------


## aljameel

شباب اعطوني نصف ساعه  
ساعود بإذن الله

----------


## alkhyaal

> هذه التوصية كتبتها امس الصباح  متوقع والله اعلم نزول  الستوب  88.23  او ضعو مايناسبكم  الاهداف بإذن الله  86.50  كسر 86.40  متوقع هدف  85.50  مجرد وصوله للهدف 85.50  متوقع اهداف بإذن الله  81  78   والله الموفق

  :Cry Smile:  :Hands:

----------


## alkhyaal

هذي توصية chf/jpy 
عملت ع حسب التوصيه وصار لي فتره أراقب بس ماقدرت أعرف وين الإتجاه .. 
إذا تعطوني رايكم على الفرنك والين

----------


## aljameel

> هذي توصية chf/jpy 
> عملت ع حسب التوصيه وصار لي فتره أراقب بس ماقدرت أعرف وين الإتجاه .. 
> إذا تعطوني رايكم على الفرنك والين

  
معك حق اخي
فعلا قروب الين صار له اسبوعين يتحرك بمنطقة واحمد محيره 
اخي هو نموذج من نماذج التحليل بيقول كتالي 
الفرتك ين تحت 88.65 
سيذهب بإذن الله لل 78 
هل يصدق الله اعلم 
هو عمل هاي عند 88.42 
راقبه تحت 88.30 متوقع نزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> يسعد اوقاتك
> احاول تعلم الفايبو وانا اقرأ عنه واتابع المواضيع المتعلقة به
> راجيا ان تعطيني رأيك اي فايبو الاصح بالشارتين المرفقين واين الخطأ في الآخر 
> مع الشكر والتقدير

  
اخي ماشاء الله تبارك الله عليك 
الشارتان صح 
ساتكلم عن الشارت الثاني 
هي موجه دافعه صاعده ب 5 موجات  
وصححت ب 3 موجات عند 50% 
الشارت الاول 
هو المفروض موجه صاعده ب 5 موجات تاكيد الموجه باختراق 76% 
ويكون هدفها بإذن الله اما 161% او 261% 
اوكي وضحت الصورة

----------


## alkhyaal

شكرا لك أخي

----------


## jamal ca

السلام عليكم --- من فضلك -- اليورو دولار الى اين

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم --- من فضلك -- اليورو دولار الى اين

 امس انا ذكرت هدفه 1.4750 والحمد وصل له 
الان نراقب احتمال ينزل يصحح الصعود 
لو نزل عند 1.4675 متوقع ارتداد منها والله اعلم 
لو ارتد ممكن شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد 
هدفه بإذن الله 1.4800

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو المجنون الان  والله اعلم فوق 149.70  سيذهب بإذن الله لل 151  السعر الحالي  149.81  والله الموفق   لا للاستعجال

  
من دخل به تقديم الستوب من 149.70 
لنقطة الدخول +السبريد 
ومراقبته لو واصل صعود فوق 151 نراقب النقطة 151.80

----------


## lionofegypt2020

_الاخ ابو مروان_ _بالنسبة للدولار ين فعلا سجل هاى جديد وشد المجنون واليورو ين معاه طيب انا عامل بيع فى اليورو ين من 134.04  هينزلها امتى والدولار ين هيعمل تصحيح نزول امتى ؟؟_

----------


## aljameel

> _الاخ ابو مروان_ _بالنسبة للدولار ين فعلا سجل هاى جديد وشد المجنون واليورو ين معاه_ _طيب انا عامل بيع فى اليورو ين من 134.04_  _هينزلها امتى والدولار ين هيعمل تصحيح نزول امتى ؟؟_

 اخي قبل شوي سألتني عن اليورو ين 
وذكرت لك هدفه 134.70 وكان سعره 133.60 
وذكرت لك الستوب 133.40  
الله يهديك كيف بايع 
راقبه الان لو نزل للتصحيح

----------


## abo saqer

مرحبا ابو مروان شو شايف اليورو دولار الان السعر 147.14 هل مناسب للشراء ولا ممكن ينزل 
مع خالص تحياتي لك

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا ابو مروان شو شايف اليورو دولار الان السعر 147.14 هل مناسب للشراء ولا ممكن ينزل 
> مع خالص تحياتي لك

 هلا ابوصابر 
غالي والطلب رخيص 
هو اتوقع نزول لل 1.4675 كتصحيح ومنها يرتد صعود لل 1.4800 والله اعلم 
انت راقبه الان ولا تستعجل احتمال يرتد قبل 4675 
هو على العموم كاتجاه عام صاعد والله اعلم فوق 1.4600 
وكمتوقع كهدف بعيد 1.5250 بإذن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

_الاخ ابو مروان_ _بالنسبة لليورو ين فعلا زى ما انت قولت وصل ل 134.70_ _طيب بص كدة وشوفلى دلوقتى الاحسن ايه ليا_ _عشان اخرج من الصفقة دى على خير يارب_ _اعمل هيدج ولا هيعمل تصحيح لتحت ولا هينزل لنقطتى فعلا134.06_ _ولا انت شايف ايه وربنا يكرمك ياريس_

----------


## solo90515

ما هو وضع اليورو ين الان هل هو للهبوط يالغالي ام سيكمل صعود بعد
جزاك الله الخير

----------


## aljameel

> _الاخ ابو مروان_ _بالنسبة لليورو ين فعلا زى ما انت قولت وصل ل 134.70_ _طيب بص كدة وشوفلى دلوقتى الاحسن ايه ليا_ _عشان اخرج من الصفقة دى على خير يارب_ _اعمل هيدج ولا هيعمل تصحيح لتحت ولا هينزل لنقطتى فعلا134.06_ _ولا انت شايف ايه وربنا يكرمك ياريس_

  

> ما هو وضع اليورو ين الان هل هو للهبوط يالغالي ام سيكمل صعود بعد
> جزاك الله الخير

 الان السوق الحركة خفيفه 
الافضل ننتظر حتى دخول الفترة الاسيوية 
تكون الصورة اوضح

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي  8706  متوقع والله اعلم نزوله 8670\8660 تقريبا  ومنها متوقع ارتداد صعود  لو ارتد من النقطة المذكورة ندخل شراء  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  الهدف بإذن الله  8830  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل مرة اخرى  السعر الحالي  1.6442  والله اعلم لا ارى الا الصعود كل المعطيات الحاليه والسابقة بتقول صعود في صعود  الستوب  1.6401  دخول شراء من السعر الحالي  الاهداف بإذن الله  1.6630  1.6750  1.6900  او القناعة  وهدف بعيد بإذن الله  1.7500  لو ضرب الستوب لا قدر الله  لكم عندي 42 نقطة  ضعو امر معلق بيع على سعر 1.6400  والهدف بإذن الله   1.6350  بالنهاية بإذن الله مافيه خسارة اما ربح او نطلع بصفر نقطة  موفقين بإذن الله  اتمنى الاستفادة منه

----------


## MR_ADEL

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل مرة اخرى  السعر الحالي  1.6442  والله اعلم لا ارى الا الصعود كل المعطيات الحاليه والسابقة بتقول صعود في صعود  الستوب  1.6401  دخول شراء من السعر الحالي  الاهداف بإذن الله  1.6630  1.6750  1.6900  او القناعة  وهدف بعيد بإذن الله  1.7500  لو ضرب الستوب لا قدر الله  لكم عندي 42 نقطة  ضعو امر معلق بيع على سعر 1.6400  والهدف بإذن الله   1.6350  بالنهاية بإذن الله مافيه خسارة اما ربح او نطلع بصفر نقطة  موفقين بإذن الله   اتمنى الاستفادة منه

 اكرمك الله يا ابو مروان في هذه الليلة الكريمة ... ورزقنا واياك وفرج كرب كل مهموم

----------


## janoubi

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عليه توكلنا وبه نستعين
يسعد اوقاتك

----------


## aljameel

هذا ترقيم لموجة الكيبل على فريم 4 ساعات  تلغى الموجه بكسر 1.6400 والله اعلم

----------


## jamal ca

ابو مروان -- الله يوفقك ------------------- الدولار ين -- انا مشتري من 4630 والان 4550 ماذا ترى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## jamal ca

عفوا 4730 والان 4650 تقريبا

----------


## jamal ca

والله انا سهران ودايخ  ارجو المعذرة --- انا مشتري اليورو من 4730 ماذا ترى ---

----------


## jamal ca

العزيز ابو مروان الان راجعت توصيتك لليورو دولار --- ولكنه هبط وارتفع مرتين مرة من حدود 4600 ارتد الى 4730 تقريبا --- والان هبط الى 4650وعاود الصعود الان الى 4670 فهل هو للشراء الان وفقا للتوصية السابقة ام هناك تغيير --- دمت لاخوانك
ارجو الرد بسرعة من فضلك والله يزيدك من فضله

----------


## aljameel

> العزيز ابو مروان الان راجعت توصيتك لليورو دولار --- ولكنه هبط وارتفع مرتين مرة من حدود 4600 ارتد الى 4730 تقريبا --- والان هبط الى 4650وعاود الصعود الان الى 4670 فهل هو للشراء الان وفقا للتوصية السابقة ام هناك تغيير --- دمت لاخوانك
> ارجو الرد بسرعة من فضلك والله يزيدك من فضله

 اخي العزيز  اليورو دولار  مالم يكسر 1.4646 فهدفه بإذن الله 1.4820  المهم اخذ بالحسبان بأن الكيبل مجرد كسره لل 1.6400  فاهدافه تحت قد تصل به لل 1.5850  فالخوف يسحب اليورو معه لانهم بنفس الاتجاه والله اعلم

----------


## riyadh1982

مارايك بالمجنون

----------


## aljameel

> مارايك بالمجنون

 والله اعلم  هدف قريب بإذن الله  147.50  وله اهداف اخرى تحت والله اعلم

----------


## السوبرmeejoo

> والله اعلم  هدف قريب بإذن الله  147.50  وله اهداف اخرى تحت والله اعلم

 هلاولله بالجميل كل عام وانت بخير انشالله

----------


## eleon

بارك الله فيك .......... بالتوفيق

----------


## riyadh1982

اخوووي الجميل مارايك بااقفال المجنون لاني خسران فيه الى الان 400 نقطه هل فيه امل لو يرجع بس الى 149,80
والا خلاص هبوط مستمر وقوووي له 
لاني مااخذه بصراحة على عدة دفعات  
148,72
149,37
149,73
150,22
كلها شراء  وش رايك وش اقرب نقطه ممكن يصعد لها الاسبوع القادم في انتظار ردك

----------


## yazn2828

السلام عليكم تسجيل حضورمعكم وبالتوفيق

----------


## معن طارق

اخي ابو مروان 
كل عام و انت بخير و جميع المتابعين لموضوعك و تقبل الله طاعاتكم

----------


## diefallh

كل عام وانت بالف خير وصحة وسعادة استاذنا الجميل ابو مروان 
   وكل من شارك وساهم فى هذا الموضوع القيم 
     عيدكم مبارك  باذن الله  تعالى

----------


## diefallh

> المجنون نزل لمناطق الشراء 133.63  اتمنى الجميع استفاد منه  ولازال الهدف قائم وبقوة  بأذن الله

 عفوا استاذنا اليورو  العاقل  مش  المجنون

----------


## jamal ca

السلام عليكم -- عيد مبارك
شو شايف اليورو دولار اليوم -- انشاء الله فيه عيديدة لمتابعيك -- ودمت بخير

----------


## OPED2009

يالله يا جماعة احنا هنا هاتو توصيات طازجه 
الساعة الان 6 فجرا بتوقيت مصر

----------


## abo saqer

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الغالي ابو مروان والمتابعين الكرام 
تقبل الله طاعاتكم وعيد مبارك عليك وعلى جميع متابعيك الاعزاء

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  احبتي أعضاء هذا الصرح الشامخ  كل عام والامة العربيه والاسلامية بخير  كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك   *اعاده الله عليكم بالخير واليمن والبركات*  *بهذه المناسبة ارسل اجمل باقات الورود*  *لكل من فى المنتدى*   *ادارة ومراقبين ومشرفين وخبراء ومن هم خلف الكواليس واعضاء  وزائرين*  *كل عام والمتداول العربي بخير*

----------


## aljameel

اخواني لم اطلع على الاسعار والشارتات من يوم الجمعه 10 مساء تقريبا 
الان من بضع دقائق دخلت المنتدى واطلعت على الاسعار 
من له سؤال يسأل وبإذن الله ساجيبه بقدر المستطاع 
اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## MR_ADEL

> السلام عليكم  احبتي أعضاء هذا الصرح الشامخ  كل عام والامة العربيه والاسلامية بخير  كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك   *اعاده الله عليكم بالخير واليمن والبركات*  *بهذه المناسبة ارسل اجمل باقات الورود*  *لكل من فى المنتدى*   *ادارة ومراقبين ومشرفين وخبراء ومن هم خلف الكواليس واعضاء وزائرين*  *كل عام والمتداول العربي بخير*

 وانت والمسلمين جميعا بخير ان شاء الله
تركناك يوم تعيد ؟؟؟اليوم مالك حجه .......ههههههه

----------


## alkanderi82

كل عام وانت بخير يالجميل 
توقعاتك بالنسبة للكيبل واليورو ؟؟؟ 
وشكرا

----------


## MR_ADEL

> اخواني لم اطلع على الاسعار والشارتات من يوم الجمعه 10 مساء تقريبا 
> الان من بضع دقائق دخلت المنتدى واطلعت على الاسعار 
> من له سؤال يسأل وبإذن الله ساجيبه بقدر المستطاع 
> اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع

 المجنون ابو مروان ...الله يجنه اكتر...ما عاد له عزيز..حتى الباوند صديقه ما يمشى معاه

----------


## أبو منيب

الأستاذ العزيز أبو مروان،
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله، وكل عام وأنت بخير. أنا من المتابعين المنتظمين -بصمت- لموضوعك الممتاز. وأرجو أن أسجل إعجابي بمهاراتك وفكرك وإسلوبك الراقي في النقاش ، وإن شاء الله إلى مزيد من التقدم والنجاح. 
عندي سؤال، لو سمحت، ما هو إتجاه الين بتقديرك؟
مع جزيل الشكر

----------


## jamal ca

السلام عليكم -- عيد مبارك
شو شايف اليورو دولار اليوم -- انشاء الله فيه عيديدة لمتابعيك -- ودمت بخير

----------


## altamo7

وكل عام وأنت بأتم الصحة والعافية ...
والجميع كذلك سلامي للكل ورجائي بالتوفيق لهم جميعا وأسبوع بركة وأرباح إن شاء الله

----------


## الملك كليب

:: كل عام وأنتم بخير جميعا :: 
أستاذنا الغالي ماهي توقعاتك للدولار فرنك USD/CHF

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  سأبداء به فيه اخوان لنا بيسألو عليه  والباقي بالطريق بإذن الله وتوفيقه  ركزو بالنقاط التاليه  السعر الحالي  1.4653  والله اعلم  تحت 1.4646 متوقع نزول  تحت 1.4730 تقريبا متوقع نزول  اختراق 1.4735 متوقع صعوده بإذن الله 1.4820\1.4830  ولكن والله اعلم اقرب للنزول من الصعود بالوقت الحالي كمعطيات امامي  هدف نزول له بإذن الله  1.4605 متوقع يواصل بعده    كماهو متوقع كمعطيات نزول لل 1.4550 + - تقريبا ويرتد منها صعود وهي تمثل تصحيح للموجه الصاعده  وممكن شراء من نقطة الارتداد بعد التاكد من الارتداد  والستوب   اما نقطة الارتداد او 1.4530  وتقديم الستوب مع الصعود على الاقل لنقطة الدخول  المهم فوق 1.4530\1.4533  فهو بموجه صاعدة بإذن الله  وهدف الموجه الصاعدة بإذن الله  ساعطيكم الاهداف بالترتيب تقريبا  1.4700\1.4750\اختراق الهاي1.47660 متوقع بإذن الله   1.4800\1.4850\1.4880  واحتمال اكثر والله اعلم  واحتمال يكتفى باحدهم الله اعلم  واحتمال هدف بعيد 1.5200\1.5250  ماكتبته حسب المعطيات التي امامي  ماسبق ذكره المهم فوق تقريبا 1.4533 كموجه صاعده  تحتها والله اعلم بندخل بموجه هابطة  وستأكد منها لاحقا بإذن الله  ولو فيه تغير للنقطة 1.4533 سابلغ عنه وانوه عليها  ولو نزل تحتها ساذكر بإذن الله اهداف النزول  انا كتبت لكم شرح مفصل تقريبا والباقي عليكم   المهم المرونه بالتعامل مع النقاط السابقة  وممكن الاستفادة من الاهداف السابقة اما بالقناعة او تقديم الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح وهكذا  ومن اراد دخول بيع يضع له ستوب صغير وبعقد صغير وبدون مخاطره ويراقب ماسبق ذكره   اعتقد واضح من لديه لبس او غير واضحة له النقاط يسأل   وبإذن الله ساجيب عليه بقدر المستطاع  والله الموفق  وبالنهاية اجتهاد مني قابل للصواب والخطى  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والاجر بإذن الله

----------


## alkanderi82

مشكور يالجميل على الكلام الجميل وبالتوفيق

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون ابو مروان ...الله يجنه اكتر...ما عاد له عزيز..حتى الباوند صديقه ما يمشى معاه

 هلا اخي عادل  ساتكلم عنه للجميع  المجنون فعلا انا من ثلاث اسابيع حيرني يتحرك بمنطقة   تقول مكبل بها بحدود 150 لل 250 بالكثير تقريبا  فهو ماهو معودنا الا على السحبات وفي اغلب الاحيان  فهو بالغالب يتحرك مابين 300 لل 500 نقطة باليوم كمعدل  ثباته بمنطقة واحده يتحرك بها له مايقارب الشهر يحير جدا  اتذكر سابقا تقريبا يتحرك بمنطقه واحدة بحدود 300 نقطه مايقارب الاسبوعين  من بعدها انفجر على ماتذكر فوق 2000 نقطة بفتره بسيطة  المهم اخذ بالحسبان ان كان ماهو متوقع او عكسه او انفجار سعري فوق تحت الله اعلم  انا الاسبوع الماضي قفلت  على خسارة لقناعه تخصني لوحدي بالرغم صبرت مايقارب 10 ايام عليه فكنت واضع الستوب 149 وبأمانه خدعني لانه مجرد اختراقه لل 152.80 تقريبا فهو صاعد لل 157.60 تقريبا ولكن اخترقها وعمل قمة عند 153.11 ثم هبط سبب الهبوط لا اعرف حتى اللحضه  ومن ربح مايقارب 130 نقطة لخسارة 280 نقطة  وهي فوق 149 صعود كسرها ولو بنقطة فهو للنزول ولو صعد بعد الكسر 250 نقطة سوف اذكر نزول بالرغم والله اني احترت معه وذكرت اكثر من مرة طبعا هو كسر وانتهى الان  الان ساجتهد به بقدر المستطاع والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق يارب  انا ذكرت معناتي فهو حيرني الاسابيع الماضية بيقولك هذه اهدافي ولايصل ل 20% من اهدافه  لا احد يلومني أن مااصبت به بالنهاية مجتهد اوكي  المهم الان  السعر الحالي  149.31  سأذكر اكثر من نقطة لانه ليس له أمان وممكن التعامل معها كل على حده  الان تحت 149.51  متوقع نزول له وله هدف كما ذكرت يوم الجمعة بإذن الله 147.50  هو له اهداف اخرى قد تصل به حتى 140 ولكن نضع بالحسبان اي شي صعود وهبوط  بنتعامل معه هدف هدف اوكي  لو صعد فوق 149.51 اخذ الحذر ليس تاكيد لصعوده انما احتمال حتي يصل 150.50  او اكثر منها فالنزول وارد  والهدف ووارد 147.50  انما اخذ الحذر من بعد 149.51 \149.55  واخذ حذر من الشراء  فالمعطيات التي امامي بتقول والله اعلم تحت 151 فله هدف اول بإذن الله 147.50 لو صعد فوق 149.51 بنحاول اصطياده من اقرب نقطة لل151  اوبستوب صغير بكذا لو قدر الله وانضرب الستوب نعوض الخسارة بشراء معاكس يعوض الخسارة  وللمغامر بعقد صغير ممكن بيع من اقرب نقطة لل 149.51 وهي الستوب واكرر للمغامر ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  وهدف اخر 147\146.50\146 احتمال يصل لهم واكثر واحتمال يكتفى باحدهم واحتمال ابعد  ولكن نتعامل معه هدف هدف  افضل  انا لدي ثلاث برامج احصل على البيانات منهم برنامج بيقول اللو 148.05 واخر بيقول 148.24  148.04 واخر بيقول تقريبا 148.22 الاخير لا اهتم به دائما مخالف للكل فليس مقياس لدي  ولو تاكد لي صعود بإذن سابلغ به وانوه عنه بعد تاكد ن الصعود  فلن اشرح اكثر من كذا حتى لاتتوه معه مثلي انا  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  فعذرا للاطالة ولكن الكثير يسأل عنه  وللامانه لن ادخل به بالوقت الحالي  فجتهدت بقدر المستطاع فالاصابة والخطى وارد

----------


## alkhyaal

السلام عليكم : 
أخي ممكن تعطيني رايك على الفرنك ين

----------


## aljameel

أسف اخواني على التاخير وعن عدم التكمله والمتابعه  
لانشغالي باخرى وبعدي عن الجهاز سامحونا 
بإذن الله سأجيب على من سأل بالمستطاع واكمل ماتبقى 
اكرر أسفي

----------


## 2e2y2e2

كل عام وانتم بخير  وعيدكم مبارك وسعيد باذن الله

----------


## alkanderi82

الجميل توقعاتك الحالية لليورو والكيبل ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل للاخوان الذين يسألون عنهأسف على التاخير  المهم الان الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.6175  انا بالسابق ومن الاسبوع الماضي ذكرت 1.6400 فوقها صعود تحتها نزول  فحددت اهداف الصعود لو صعد وماكسر 6400  الان بنتكلم من بعد كسر 6400  فالاهداف كثيرة فالمجال الان الذي امامي بيقول مفتوح له حتى 1.5850  فنحن نضع بالحسبان كتجاه عام  هل يصل لها او لا الله اعلم انا امامي الاتجاه وذكرته  فانا بالغالب اضع الاتجاه العام والقصد من ذلك تنتبهو فرضا تعليقه تكون عكس الاتجاه العام  لانه اذا صدق الاتجاه فتكبر الخسارة وانت على أمل السعر يرجع لك  فخذوه بالحسبان الاتجاه العام مو شرط يكون صح ولكن بالغالب يصدق   اما نحن فنعمل على الاهداف الاخرى التي قبله وصلت الفكره  والله اعلم لو صعد فوق 1.6200 متوقع صعود لا احد النقاط ومن احدهم يرتد نزول  النقطة 1.6240 تقريبا وهي الاضعف  النقطة 1.6300 + - تقريبا وهي الارجح  لو واصل صعود فوق 1.6300 فرضا حتى 1.6330\1.6350  توقع اررتداد مع اخذ الحذر لو واصل صعود  يفضل الانتظار  البيع من نقطة الارتداد بعد التاكد من الارتداد والستوب نقطة الارتداد او ممكن اضافة 10 نقاط تقريبا لمن حسابه يتحمل ومجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب للهاي ومن بعدها لنقطة الدخول وهكذا  السابق في حال صعد فوق 6200  الان في حال نزل كسر اللو اليوم فالنقاط كثيرة وساحاول اضع ما اراه مناسب كجتهاد   بكسر اللو احتمال بينزل لل 1.6115 + - تقريبا فلو كسر اللو الشهري السابق 1.6111  فمتوقع ينزل تحت 6100 ساحاول التقاط نقاط متوقع ارتداد منها   فالارتداد متوقع من اي نقطة كتصحيح للموجه الهابطة لمواصلة النزول والله اعلم  فمثلا ممكن يكسر اللو السابق 1.6111 ثم يصعد للتصحيح  ماكسر اللو الشهري 1.6111 ففمكن الشراء واللو الستوب من اقرب نقطة له  ومنها يذهب لهدف اخرى فمثلا لو صعد لل 1.6300 تقريبا ثم ارتد فمتوقع هدف بإذن الله تقريبا 1.6080 لل 1.6060 فلو واصل نزول نراقب اللو الاخر وهو تقريبا 1.5982 تقريبا او اللو الذي قبله 1.6031 فممكن الاستفادة كشراء من اقرب نقطة لا احد اللو 5982\6031  والستوب احدهم بالاول 6031 كستوب والشراء من اقرب نقطة له وبالصعود رفع الستوب وهكذا كسره نراقب اللو الثاني إن شاء الله اني اوصلت بقدر المستطاع   كسر اللو الشهري 1.5982 تتوقع الهدف الذي ذكرته 1.5850 اقبله او بعده  ومتوقع ابعد منه كنزول   انا وضعت تصوري كمجتهد المطلوب منكم المرونه   جني الربح في حال الشراء القناعة ومجرد تتاكد اهداف صعود  بإذن الله ساذكرها بوقتها  ارجو اني وضحت عن الكيبل بما فيه الكفاية لو فيه تقصير  بصدق كتبته على عجاله   سامحونا على التاخير  وستاكد من بعد وضع المشاركة لو فيه الالتباس بالنقاط  او غيره سانوه عليه

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  سأبداء به فيه اخوان لنا بيسألو عليه  والباقي بالطريق بإذن الله وتوفيقه  ركزو بالنقاط التاليه  السعر الحالي  1.4653  والله اعلم  تحت 1.4646 متوقع نزول  تحت 1.4730 تقريبا متوقع نزول  اختراق 1.4735 متوقع صعوده بإذن الله 1.4820\1.4830  ولكن والله اعلم اقرب للنزول من الصعود بالوقت الحالي كمعطيات امامي  هدف نزول له بإذن الله  1.4605 متوقع يواصل بعده   كماهو متوقع كمعطيات نزول لل 1.4550 + - تقريبا ويرتد منها صعود وهي تمثل تصحيح للموجه الصاعده  وممكن شراء من نقطة الارتداد بعد التاكد من الارتداد  والستوب   اما نقطة الارتداد او 1.4530  وتقديم الستوب مع الصعود على الاقل لنقطة الدخول  المهم فوق 1.4530\1.4533  فهو بموجه صاعدة بإذن الله  وهدف الموجه الصاعدة بإذن الله  ساعطيكم الاهداف بالترتيب تقريبا  1.4700\1.4750\اختراق الهاي1.47660 متوقع بإذن الله   1.4800\1.4850\1.4880  واحتمال اكثر والله اعلم  واحتمال يكتفى باحدهم الله اعلم  واحتمال هدف بعيد 1.5200\1.5250  ماكتبته حسب المعطيات التي امامي  ماسبق ذكره المهم فوق تقريبا 1.4533 كموجه صاعده  تحتها والله اعلم بندخل بموجه هابطة  وستأكد منها لاحقا بإذن الله  ولو فيه تغير للنقطة 1.4533 سابلغ عنه وانوه عليها  ولو نزل تحتها ساذكر بإذن الله اهداف النزول  انا كتبت لكم شرح مفصل تقريبا والباقي عليكم   المهم المرونه بالتعامل مع النقاط السابقة  وممكن الاستفادة من الاهداف السابقة اما بالقناعة او تقديم الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح وهكذا  ومن اراد دخول بيع يضع له ستوب صغير وبعقد صغير وبدون مخاطره ويراقب ماسبق ذكره   اعتقد واضح من لديه لبس او غير واضحة له النقاط يسأل   وبإذن الله ساجيب عليه بقدر المستطاع  والله الموفق  وبالنهاية اجتهاد مني قابل للصواب والخطى  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والاجر بإذن الله

 هو نزل لل 1.4610 قبل الهدف  المهم الان نراقب 1.4660 تقريبا   تحتها متوقع نزول بإذن الله 1.4590 تقريبا  لو واصل صعود  فوق 1.4660ساراقبه وانوه عنه بالمستطاع  المهم نتوقع احتمال اكتفى نزول كتصحيح للموجه الصاعده  عند 1.4610 ونتوقع ممكن يرتد نزول للنقطة التي ذكرتها 1.4550 + - تقريبا  كل شي وارد بصدق انا احب اضعكم معي كتصور بالتوقعات حتى تستفيدو   ومنها الدخول بقناعه وستوب صغير غير مرهق للحساب  انا ممكن اضع توصية بستوب مابين 50  لل 100 نقطة  واريح نفسي ولكن الخسارة ممكن والربح ممكن  اوكي اوضحت  والله يكتب التوفيق والخير للجميع    وللامانه داخل به بيع من 4653 ونزل وصعد مرة اخرى ما انتبهت نسيته  وواضع الستوب 4665  لو ضرب الستوب الخسارة مايقارب 17 نقطة  العقد صغير إن شاء الله ينزل

----------


## aljameel

> :: كل عام وأنتم بخير جميعا :: 
> أستاذنا الغالي ماهي توقعاتك للدولار فرنك USD/CHF

 اخي أسف على التاخير بالرد  انك بكتب رد للاخ الذي يسأل ومنها كتوصية للجميع  الدولار فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.0353  الان في حال الصعود  لو صعد واخترق الهاي اليوم 1.0388  فمتوقع صعوده لل 1.0440 + - وممكن 460  ومنها متوقع ارتداد ونزول بإذن الله  لو صعد وارتد ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد   المهم تقديم الستوب كما اذكر بتوصياتي  متوقع الهدف بإذن الله  1.0200 تقريبا  الان نتكلم في حال النزول  لو نزل فرضا تحت 340 احتمال ينزل تحت 300 ومع كسر اللو 1.0274  متوقع كهدف بإذن الله   1.0225 + - تقريبا  ومتوقع يصعد من الهدف المهم فوق 1.0200  فممكن الاستفادة منه شراء اذا تاكد ارتداد  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  واكرر تقديم الستوب لاخره  ونراقب النقاط التاليه   فمتوقع يواصل صعود ليصحح الموجه الهابطة ويواصل نزول من بعدها  من احد النقطتين متوقع ارتداد ونزول  1.0340 تقريبا وهي الاضعف  1.0410 تقريبا وهي الارج  المهم حتى 1.0430 \440 مقبول صعود متوقع ارتداد  لو صعد فوق 1.0450 اخذ الحذر ويفضل الانتظار   المهم لو ارتد وواصل نزول  هدف النزول بإذن الله  1.0150  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  المعذرة لو سقط مني  سهوا فللعجاله دور

----------


## jamal ca

مشكور على اعطاء تصورك عن اليورو ---
كلام رائع دون لف ودوران ودون ادعاءات -- وانما سرد للسينيورات المحتملة مما يجعلنا نتكبف معها باطمئنان
وتفهم -----
جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم : 
> أخي ممكن تعطيني رايك على الفرنك ين

 اخي والله اعلم  الفرنك ين   هدفه الحالي 89.65\60 تقريبا   واحتمال يوصل او يقترب من 90 تقريبا لو واصل صعود بعد الهدف  ومنها نزول والله اعلم 88.90 + - تقريبا ويرتد صعود  وهدف الصعود بإذن الله فوق 90  المهم في حال وصل الهدف ونزل نراقب 88.70 تقريبا او 88.40 تقريبا  متوقع ارتداد من احدهم والله اعلم  لو واصل نزول يفضل الانتظار  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> مشكور على اعطاء تصورك عن اليورو ---
> كلام رائع دون لف ودوران ودون ادعاءات -- وانما سرد للسينيورات المحتملة مما يجعلنا نتكبف معها باطمئنان
> وتفهم -----
> جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانت بخير

 اخي الحمد لله وصلت الفكرة 
سيناريو متوقع او تصور كما هو متوقع 
والتكيف مع المتوقع +مرونه 
بالنهاية الاستفادة العامة 
فمنها استنتاج الاهداف وغيرها 
ولو فرضا احد نقاط التصور لم يصب او جزء 
لابد من سبب اما غلط مني للسهو اوغيره  
المهم تضع سبب وتبحث عنه وبصدق هنا الاستفادة الاكبر اذا وجدت السبب 
موفق اخي بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> الأستاذ العزيز أبو مروان،
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله، وكل عام وأنت بخير. أنا من المتابعين المنتظمين -بصمت- لموضوعك الممتاز. وأرجو أن أسجل إعجابي بمهاراتك وفكرك وإسلوبك الراقي في النقاش ، وإن شاء الله إلى مزيد من التقدم والنجاح. 
> عندي سؤال، لو سمحت، ما هو إتجاه الين بتقديرك؟
> مع جزيل الشكر

 هلا اخي  كل عام وانت بخير  يشرفني متابعتك وانضمامك لاخوانك واخواتك  وشكرا لك على الثناء وإن شاء الله اكون عند حسن ثقتكم بي  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي  91.87  انا الاسبوع الماضي ذكرت اكثر من مرة على من يسأل عنه   مجرد يخترق 91.20 فالمتوقع ندخل بموجه صاعده وهدف قريب 92 لل 92.30  والقاع 90.11 هو نهاية النزول  ومن ضمنها في حال عدم اختراق 91.20  هو الحمد لله اخترق 91.20 فالمتوقع الاتجاه العام الان صاعد  الان والله اعلم نراقب النقاط التاليه  من سعره الحالي حتى 91.60 متوقع ارتداد وصعود او مابينهم تقريبا 91.75\70  مراقبته من الارتداد ندخل شراء  المهم فوق 91.60 والله اعلم  الستوب نقطة الارتداد او 91.56 او 91.60  مجرد يصعد رفع الستوب وهكذا   الهدف بأذن الله  92.80  عند بلوغه الهدف بإذن الله لكل حادث حديث  ولكن المجال مفتوح له حتى 94 او قريب منها والله اعلم كهدف للموجه الصاعده  مواصلة الصعود فوق 94 يطول الحديث عنه والله اعلم  في حال نزل تحت 91.60 يفضل الانتظار   والله الموفق

----------


## jamal ca

لو واصل صعود فوق 1.4660ساراقبه وانوه عنه بالمستطاع  ----------------------------------------
اليورز دولار فعلا صعد قريب فوق 47 ثم عاود النزول --- هل فيه اي تنويه

----------


## altamo7

ما شاء الله الله يزيدك من علمه وفضله

----------


## يارا2

منتظرتك في توصية جديده مشكور اخي

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليوم وضعت شرح مفصل على كذا عمله وتوقع محتمل وسيناريو متوقع  والله اجتهدت بقدر المستطاع كتصور محتمل   وهو بالنهاية اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  المهم انه عيديتكم ويارب يكتب لها التوفيق  والله لا ابحث الا عن دعوة بظهر الغيب  وكل عام وانتم بخير  وهذه توصية اخرى تستاهلو اكثر  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  134.92  انا ذكرت الاسبوع الماضي نقاط له صعوديه   وكتبت به توصية   وحددت هدفه بإذن الله عند 134.20  وذكرت نقطة 134.40 اختراقها هدفه القادم بإذن الله 136  ووضعت جميع الاحتمالات ومن ضمنها   ممكن الاستفادة من بيعه عند الهدف والستوب 134.40  فذكرت احتمال من بعد الهدف ينزل والله ناسي لكم ينزل  المهم الاستفادة منه صعود ونزول   هو الحمد لله صعد للهدف 134.20 واعلى لل 134.34  ومنها نزل وذكرت المتوقع اما يخترق 134.40 او انه ينزل لنقاط معينه لا اتذكرها  المهم فوق نقطة كذا متوقع اختراق 134.40 والذهاب لهدفه 136  القصد من ذكر السابق هو الدخول مع التوصية ومعرفة حركته السابقة  لمعرفة توجهه والله اعلم فمن يرغب بدخولها الان فكانه دخل من بدايتها  فيتابع بناء على المعلومات السابقة وضحت الفكرة  ماقصدت به ليس مدح لنفسي او او غيره فأنتم اعرف بي  المهم نرجع للتوصية  مراقبته فالمتوقع والله اعلم فوق 134.40\50  متوقع الصعود لهدفه 136 بإذن الله  لو نزل تحت 134.40 لايلغي الصعود والله اعلم  انما احتمال يتأخر الصعود بعض الشي  سنراقبه في حال نزل تحت 134.40تقريبا وبإذن الله ندخل من منطقة ممتازه  فهنا تحتاج مرونه ومراقبة ونقطة الدخول انتم من يحددها  الستوب ضعهوه 134.40 او مايناسبكم ضعو الستوب  كمثال اللو الحالي فرضا  بإذن الله اذا وصلنا هدفنا فالمتوقع من الهدف او اعلى بقليل  ارتداد ونزول مراقبة النقاط  من136.10 لل 136.25 تقريبا  لو صعد فوق 136   لديه قمة سابقة عند 136.07 والله اعلم لو اخترقت القمة تأثيرها محدود  ولكن اخذها بالحسبان فوجب ذكرها  المهم تحت 136.30 نزول  الستوب نقطة الارتداد او 136.25\30 ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب  الهدف القناعه واذا تاكد هدف بإذن الله سأبلغ عنه  كتصور مبدي والله اعلم لديه هدف بإذن الله 134\133.80 تقريبا  ولكن احتمال ينزل لنقطة ما فيعاود صعودا ويخترق 136.30   المهم وضعها بالحسبان كاحتمال  لو واصل صعود فوق 136.30 المجال مفتوح له حتى 139\139.50  وسنتحدث عنه لاحقا بإذن الله  انا وضعت تقريبا جميع الاحتمالات حتى الاقوى والاضعف   وانتم عليكم المراقبه والتكيف والمرونه مع ما ذكر بالسابق  توقع خاص والله اعلم   اتوقع ارتداده من الهدف او النقاط التي بعد الهدف  المهم حاولت بقدر المستطاع ادخالكم بجو التوصية من البداية  وتكملة التوصية حتى بلوغ الهدف بإذن الله بقدر المستطاع  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  وبالنهاية انا مجتهد ممكن اصيب وممكن اخطى

----------


## istefada

مشكور ياغالى وجزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لما تقدمه لاخوانك

----------


## aljameel

> لو واصل صعود فوق 1.4660ساراقبه وانوه عنه بالمستطاع  ----------------------------------------
> اليورز دولار فعلا صعد قريب فوق 47 ثم عاود النزول --- هل فيه اي تنويه

 شوف اخي جمال 
انا اليوم وضعت لكم شرح مفصل وتصورات وتوقعات والاحتمالات كعيدية 
اقصد من ذلك الاستفادة منها بقدر المستطاع  
فمثلا ساجيب عليك كالتالي 
انا وضعت نقطة 1.4730\735 تحتها نزول متوقع فوقها صعود باختراق الهاي 
وذكرت النقطة 1.4660 تحتها نزول وحددت هدف له نازل فوقها مراقبته واخذ الحذر من النزول 
حتى هدف نزول النقطة 1.4660 ننساه لانه صعد فوقها  
فهو صعد لل 1.4701  
فهنا لابد من الاستعانه بمؤاشرات اخرى للمساعدة بما تعرف لاتكلف على نفسك 
فالان الحركة ضعيفة صعب الحكم عليه 100% 
فانا اتوقع اقرب للصعود  في حال اختراق الهاي 1.4701ولكن لابد ان اضع احتمال النزول كما هو موضح بالتوصية او الشرح 
فالمبدى التحليل الاولي بيقول صاعد هل يصعد الله اعلم 
فتوقع كل شي وارد هذا ماتعلمته من السوق 
اعرف اني حيرتك لانه هو بمنطقة اقرب للحيرة والله اعلم

----------


## Kamelll28

مشكور  وجزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الله لما تقدمه لاعضاء المنتدى

----------


## m.abdsatar

اخي الجميل حياك الله
ما هو اتجاه الملكي الان
انا عندي بيع
وخسران 25 نقطة
ارجو المساعدة لاتخاذ قرار مناسب

----------


## aljameel

اخواني ارجو المساعدة  هذا اخ لنا عضو بالمنتدى فراسلني على الخاص وسارفق نص الرسالة  ساجيب بقدر المستطاع فأن ريتم بها شكك او غلط ارجو تصحيحي  وارجو من لديه اجابة على احد الاسئلة او بعض منها يساعد اخينا  فنحن اخوة بإذن الله جميعا  والله اتمنى اساعد الجميع فارجو اذا تاخرت بالرد او لم ارد  فاما سهوا او نسيان فالرسائل كثيرة وأسئله هنا بالموظوع  ومن خارج المنتدى واعمل جاهد مساعدة الكل بقدر المستطاع وبما اعرف   هذه نص الرسالة لن اذكر صاحبها ومسحت الدائل عليه المهم هو الاسئله  بأمانه انا لست خبير بكل مايخص الفوركس والله فيه أسئله لا اعرف اجابتها  والشكر مقدما لمن ساعد اخينا وجزاه الله خيرا  ذو اللون الاحمر تكون اجابتي وارجو تصحيحي اذا كانت الاجابة غلط او بها نقص او مشكوك بها  فمن يريد يساعد يرفع المشاركة نفسها و يضع الاجابة بالون الاحمر كما فعلت انا  سلام عليكم اخوي الجميل
عندي ليك طلب و جزاك الله خيرا تساعدني فيه
انا من ؟؟؟؟ و ما عنديش طريقة افتح بها حساب حقيقي
الان فيه منتدى عامل مسابقة للفوز بحساب بقيمة 250 دولار
و المسابقة عبارة عن اسئلة و المطلوب الاجوبة عليها
لو تكرمت اجبت عن بعض الاسئلة و فيه اسئلة غير متاكد من الاجابه عليها
لو تقدر تساعدني و تعطيني اجابت جيدة ليها حتى اكون من المحظوظين بالمسابقة
و شكرا لكمل
هذه الاسئلة التي لم اعرف الاجابات عنها
و لو كان ممكن فيه بعض الاسئلة تكون مرفوقة بالشارت و ان لكم يتوفر غر مهم
المهم الاجوبة عن الاسئلة في العاجل و جزاك الله خيرا يا رب في هذه المناسبة
و عديكم مبارك سعيد 
الاسئلة
اى الروافع تحجز لك مارجن اعلى فى حسابك 1:100 ام 1:400؟ الجواب 1:100
لماذا يتم غلق العقود المفتوحة في حساب العميل عند نفاذ الهامش الحر؟ الجواب والله اعلم هو المتبقى من الرصيد الفعلي بحسابك بعد حجز التأمين حسب رافعتك التي اخترتها والهامش هو المتبقى من رصيدك الفعلي بعد حجز التأمين من الرصيد الكلي
اذكر مؤشرين لقياس التشبع؟ RSI \ stochastic كيف تحدد الترند العام لاى زوج؟ الجواب والله اعلم برسم خطوط ترند بين القيعان والقمم ويفضل على الديلي
ما هى الازواج المتحكمة فى حركة الزوج باوند ين؟ الجواب الدولار ين و الباوند دولار
من هو جون ميرفى؟
من هم اكبر متحكمين فى الاسواق من ناحية السيولة البنوك ام المضاربين؟ الجواب البنوك العالمية ما الذي تلجأ البنوك المركزية للقيام به عند حدوث ركود في الاقتصاد ؟ الاجابة تطول ولكن اختر ماهو انسب والله اعلم خفض سعر الفائدة كيف يمكنك حساب نسبة 10% مخاطرة من رأس مالك؟
ما هى ابطئ الازواج حركة فى الفوركس؟
اذكر العملات التى تعتمد فى حركتها على زوج اليورو دولار؟
اذكر عدد ثلاثة شموع انعكاسية؟
اذكر العامل الرئيسى المؤثر فى حركة الزوج دولار كندى ؟   اخواني اجبت الذي لم اجب عليه اما في نقص بالاجابة او شك بالجواب غمن لديه اجابه ارجو الا يبخل على اخيه

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل حياك الله
> ما هو اتجاه الملكي الان
> انا عندي بيع
> وخسران 25 نقطة
> ارجو المساعدة لاتخاذ قرار مناسب

 اخي ساجتهد بقدر المستطاع والله يكتب التوفيق 
انا هذه الزوج لا احب الدخول به ما اعرف السبب 
بصدق احس دمه ثقيل  
والله اعلم فوق 9040 متوقع يصعد باختراق الهاي 9076 
كهدف بإذن الله 9095\9100 تقريبا 
ومنها متوقع نزول تصحيحي والله اعلم لل 8950 تقريبا 
فاما يرتد منها ليواصل صعود لهدف بإذن الله 9090\80 وباختراق الهاي متوقع هدف والله اعلم 9170 او يواصل نزول ولكن الاقرب احتمال يرتد من 8950 
الحاله الثانيه 
لو كسر 9040 متوقع والله اعلم نزول لل 8950 ومنها ارتداد 
وهدف بإذن الله 9080 تقريبا واختراق الهاي والله اعلم سيذهب لل 9150 تقريبا 
والله اعلم ما اراه كشارت متوقع باي لحضه نزول متشبع صعود
فهل يعكس ويواصل صعود الله اعلم 
المهم بجميع الحالتين كنزول تصحيح وارتداد من 8950 لو واصل من بعدها نزول 
يفضل الانتظار والمراقبة افضل والله اعلم 
اخي وتوقع منه ارتداد قبل 8950 ممكن كل شي وارد 
والله اجتهدت بقدر المستطاع والله الموفق

----------


## m.abdsatar

شكرا لك اخي الجميل 
حياك الله بتحية عطرة

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل للاخوان الذين يسألون عنهأسف على التاخير  المهم الان الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.6175  انا بالسابق ومن الاسبوع الماضي ذكرت 1.6400 فوقها صعود تحتها نزول  فحددت اهداف الصعود لو صعد وماكسر 6400  الان بنتكلم من بعد كسر 6400  فالاهداف كثيرة فالمجال الان الذي امامي بيقول مفتوح له حتى 1.5850  فنحن نضع بالحسبان كتجاه عام  هل يصل لها او لا الله اعلم انا امامي الاتجاه وذكرته  فانا بالغالب اضع الاتجاه العام والقصد من ذلك تنتبهو فرضا تعليقه تكون عكس الاتجاه العام  لانه اذا صدق الاتجاه فتكبر الخسارة وانت على أمل السعر يرجع لك  فخذوه بالحسبان الاتجاه العام مو شرط يكون صح ولكن بالغالب يصدق   اما نحن فنعمل على الاهداف الاخرى التي قبله وصلت الفكره  والله اعلم لو صعد فوق 1.6200 متوقع صعود لا احد النقاط ومن احدهم يرتد نزول  النقطة 1.6240 تقريبا وهي الاضعف  النقطة 1.6300 + - تقريبا وهي الارجح  لو واصل صعود فوق 1.6300 فرضا حتى 1.6330\1.6350 توقع اررتداد مع اخذ الحذر لو واصل صعود يفضل الانتظار  البيع من نقطة الارتداد بعد التاكد من الارتداد والستوب نقطة الارتداد او ممكن اضافة 10 نقاط تقريبا لمن حسابه يتحمل ومجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب للهاي ومن بعدها لنقطة الدخول وهكذا  السابق في حال صعد فوق 6200  الان في حال نزل كسر اللو اليوم فالنقاط كثيرة وساحاول اضع ما اراه مناسب كجتهاد   بكسر اللو احتمال بينزل لل 1.6115 + - تقريبا فلو كسر اللو الشهري السابق 1.6111  فمتوقع ينزل تحت 6100 ساحاول التقاط نقاط متوقع ارتداد منها   فالارتداد متوقع من اي نقطة كتصحيح للموجه الهابطة لمواصلة النزول والله اعلم  فمثلا ممكن يكسر اللو السابق 1.6111 ثم يصعد للتصحيح  ماكسر اللو الشهري 1.6111 ففمكن الشراء واللو الستوب من اقرب نقطة له  ومنها يذهب لهدف اخرى فمثلا لو صعد لل 1.6300 تقريبا ثم ارتد فمتوقع هدف بإذن الله تقريبا 1.6080 لل 1.6060 فلو واصل نزول نراقب اللو الاخر وهو تقريبا 1.5982 تقريبا او اللو الذي قبله 1.6031 فممكن الاستفادة كشراء من اقرب نقطة لا احد اللو 5982\6031  والستوب احدهم بالاول 6031 كستوب والشراء من اقرب نقطة له وبالصعود رفع الستوب وهكذا كسره نراقب اللو الثاني إن شاء الله اني اوصلت بقدر المستطاع   كسر اللو الشهري 1.5982 تتوقع الهدف الذي ذكرته 1.5850 اقبله او بعده  ومتوقع ابعد منه كنزول   انا وضعت تصوري كمجتهد المطلوب منكم المرونه   جني الربح في حال الشراء القناعة ومجرد تتاكد اهداف صعود  بإذن الله ساذكرها بوقتها  ارجو اني وضحت عن الكيبل بما فيه الكفاية لو فيه تقصير  بصدق كتبته على عجاله   سامحونا على التاخير  وستاكد من بعد وضع المشاركة لو فيه الالتباس بالنقاط   او غيره سانوه عليه

 الكيبل مرة اخرى  السعر الحالي  1.6198   والله اعلم  الان فوق 1.6185 متوقع والله اعلم هدف بأذن الله 1.6265\60 باختراق 6230 تقريبا كتاكيد  واحتمال يواصل صعود بعد الهدف لل 1.6300 تقريبا واحتمال 1.6350 تقريبا  ومن احدهم متوقع ارتداد ونزول كما بالسابق ذكرت  واحتمال يكتفى بالهدف 6265\60   لو فرضا واصل صعود لل 1.6350 تقريبا وهي متوقع ارتداد منها ونزول  فالستوب كالتالي اما نقطة الارتداد او 1.6374 وتقديم الستوب من مجرد ينزل  المهم لو واصل صعود بعد 1.6350 نراقب 6374 اخترقها متوقع 1.6395 وهي الاهم لانه والله اعلم اختراقها بندخل بخيارات اخرى كثيرة  فندخل بحسابات ونقاط اخرى غير ماذكر سابق كالنزول  والله اعلم يكون امامنا خيارات النزول والصعود وكلاهما وارد  المهم الان يهمنا كنزول النقطة 1.6374 نكون تحتها  والله الموفق    مالم يخترق 1.6230 تقريبا فهو للنزول وهدف بإذن الله 1.6100 تقريبا

----------


## MR_ADEL

اليورو يا ابو مروان... هل من جديد؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليوم وضعت شرح مفصل على كذا عمله وتوقع محتمل وسيناريو متوقع  والله اجتهدت بقدر المستطاع كتصور محتمل   وهو بالنهاية اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  المهم انه عيديتكم ويارب يكتب لها التوفيق  والله لا ابحث الا عن دعوة بظهر الغيب  وكل عام وانتم بخير  وهذه توصية اخرى تستاهلو اكثر  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  134.92  انا ذكرت الاسبوع الماضي نقاط له صعوديه   وكتبت به توصية   وحددت هدفه بإذن الله عند 134.20  وذكرت نقطة 134.40 اختراقها هدفه القادم بإذن الله 136  ووضعت جميع الاحتمالات ومن ضمنها   ممكن الاستفادة من بيعه عند الهدف والستوب 134.40  فذكرت احتمال من بعد الهدف ينزل والله ناسي لكم ينزل  المهم الاستفادة منه صعود ونزول   هو الحمد لله صعد للهدف 134.20 واعلى لل 134.34  ومنها نزل وذكرت المتوقع اما يخترق 134.40 او انه ينزل لنقاط معينه لا اتذكرها  المهم فوق نقطة كذا متوقع اختراق 134.40 والذهاب لهدفه 136  القصد من ذكر السابق هو الدخول مع التوصية ومعرفة حركته السابقة  لمعرفة توجهه والله اعلم فمن يرغب بدخولها الان فكانه دخل من بدايتها  فيتابع بناء على المعلومات السابقة وضحت الفكرة  ماقصدت به ليس مدح لنفسي او او غيره فأنتم اعرف بي  المهم نرجع للتوصية  مراقبته فالمتوقع والله اعلم فوق 134.40\50  متوقع الصعود لهدفه 136 بإذن الله  لو نزل تحت 134.40 لايلغي الصعود والله اعلم  انما احتمال يتأخر الصعود بعض الشي  سنراقبه في حال نزل تحت 134.40تقريبا وبإذن الله ندخل من منطقة ممتازه  فهنا تحتاج مرونه ومراقبة ونقطة الدخول انتم من يحددها  الستوب ضعهوه 134.40 او مايناسبكم ضعو الستوب  كمثال اللو الحالي فرضا  بإذن الله اذا وصلنا هدفنا فالمتوقع من الهدف او اعلى بقليل  ارتداد ونزول مراقبة النقاط من136.10 لل 136.25 تقريبا  لو صعد فوق 136   لديه قمة سابقة عند 136.07 والله اعلم لو اخترقت القمة تأثيرها محدود  ولكن اخذها بالحسبان فوجب ذكرها  المهم تحت 136.30 نزول  الستوب نقطة الارتداد او 136.25\30 ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب  الهدف القناعه واذا تاكد هدف بإذن الله سأبلغ عنه  كتصور مبدي والله اعلم لديه هدف بإذن الله 134\133.80 تقريبا  ولكن احتمال ينزل لنقطة ما فيعاود صعودا ويخترق 136.30  المهم وضعها بالحسبان كاحتمال  لو واصل صعود فوق 136.30 المجال مفتوح له حتى 139\139.50  وسنتحدث عنه لاحقا بإذن الله  انا وضعت تقريبا جميع الاحتمالات حتى الاقوى والاضعف  وانتم عليكم المراقبه والتكيف والمرونه مع ما ذكر بالسابق  توقع خاص والله اعلم  اتوقع ارتداده من الهدف او النقاط التي بعد الهدف  المهم حاولت بقدر المستطاع ادخالكم بجو التوصية من البداية  وتكملة التوصية حتى بلوغ الهدف بإذن الله بقدر المستطاع  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   وبالنهاية انا مجتهد ممكن اصيب وممكن اخطى

 واليورو ين والله اعلم متوقع الصعود الان  السعر الحالي 135  المهم الستوب اللو 134.86\134.85   الهدف بإذن الله 136  راقبو وتوكلو على الله  ويفضل مراقبته والدخول مع ارتداد له صعود صحيح الستوب قريب ولكن فوات ربح ولا خسارة  والباقي عليكم مراقبته كما بالتوصية  والله الموفق

----------


## janoubi

شكرا يا طيب على تحليلاتك المميزة وشكر خاص على التحليل الاخير للباوند
داعيا لك بالتوفيق

----------


## ابــ آدم ــو

> اخواني ارجو المساعدة  هذا اخ لنا عضو بالمنتدى فراسلني على الخاص وسارفق نص الرسالة  ساجيب بقدر المستطاع فأن ريتم بها شكك او غلط ارجو تصحيحي  وارجو من لديه اجابة على احد الاسئلة او بعض منها يساعد اخينا  فنحن اخوة بإذن الله جميعا  والله اتمنى اساعد الجميع فارجو اذا تاخرت بالرد او لم ارد  فاما سهوا او نسيان فالرسائل كثيرة وأسئله هنا بالموظوع  ومن خارج المنتدى واعمل جاهد مساعدة الكل بقدر المستطاع وبما اعرف   هذه نص الرسالة لن اذكر صاحبها ومسحت الدائل عليه المهم هو الاسئله  بأمانه انا لست خبير بكل مايخص الفوركس والله فيه أسئله لا اعرف اجابتها  والشكر مقدما لمن ساعد اخينا وجزاه الله خيرا  ذو اللون الاحمر تكون اجابتي وارجو تصحيحي اذا كانت الاجابة غلط او بها نقص او مشكوك بها  فمن يريد يساعد يرفع المشاركة نفسها و يضع الاجابة بالون الاحمر كما فعلت انا  سلام عليكم اخوي الجميل عندي ليك طلب و جزاك الله خيرا تساعدني فيه انا من ؟؟؟؟ و ما عنديش طريقة افتح بها حساب حقيقي الان فيه منتدى عامل مسابقة للفوز بحساب بقيمة 250 دولار و المسابقة عبارة عن اسئلة و المطلوب الاجوبة عليها لو تكرمت اجبت عن بعض الاسئلة و فيه اسئلة غير متاكد من الاجابه عليها لو تقدر تساعدني و تعطيني اجابت جيدة ليها حتى اكون من المحظوظين بالمسابقة و شكرا لكمل هذه الاسئلة التي لم اعرف الاجابات عنها و لو كان ممكن فيه بعض الاسئلة تكون مرفوقة بالشارت و ان لكم يتوفر غر مهم المهم الاجوبة عن الاسئلة في العاجل و جزاك الله خيرا يا رب في هذه المناسبة و عديكم مبارك سعيد  الاسئلة اى الروافع تحجز لك مارجن اعلى فى حسابك 1:100 ام 1:400؟ الجواب 1:100
> لماذا يتم غلق العقود المفتوحة في حساب العميل عند نفاذ الهامش الحر؟ الجواب والله اعلم هو المتبقى من الرصيد الفعلي بحسابك بعد حجز التأمين حسب رافعتك التي اخترتها والهامش هو المتبقى من رصيدك الفعلي بعد حجز التأمين من الرصيد الكلي
> اذكر مؤشرين لقياس التشبع؟ RSI \ stochastic
> كيف تحدد الترند العام لاى زوج؟ الجواب والله اعلم برسم خطوط ترند بين القيعان والقمم ويفضل على الديلي
> ما هى الازواج المتحكمة فى حركة الزوج باوند ين؟ الجواب الدولار ين و الباوند دولار
> من هو جون ميرفى؟
> من هم اكبر متحكمين فى الاسواق من ناحية السيولة البنوك ام المضاربين؟ الجواب البنوك العالمية ما الذي تلجأ البنوك المركزية للقيام به عند حدوث ركود في الاقتصاد ؟ الاجابة تطول ولكن اختر ماهو انسب والله اعلم خفض سعر الفائدة كيف يمكنك حساب نسبة 10% مخاطرة من رأس مالك؟ ما هى ابطئ الازواج حركة فى الفوركس؟ اذكر العملات التى تعتمد فى حركتها على زوج اليورو دولار؟ اذكر عدد ثلاثة شموع انعكاسية؟ اذكر العامل الرئيسى المؤثر فى حركة الزوج دولار كندى ؟    اخواني اجبت الذي لم اجب عليه اما في نقص بالاجابة او شك بالجواب غمن لديه اجابه ارجو الا يبخل على اخيه

  انا فى اساله متاكد م اجابتها واساله مش اوى فهجاوب على المتاكد منه بس
من هو جون ميرفى؟
من اكبر المحللين فى الفوركس ما هى ابطئ الازواج حركة فى الفوركس؟ هى زوج الدولار فرنك  اذكر عدد ثلاثة شموع انعكاسية؟ دودجى وهامر وهانج مان او الرجل المشنوق اذكر العامل الرئيسى المؤثر فى حركة الزوج دولار كندى ؟ ان شاء الله الاويل ياريت اقدر اكون افدت

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو يا ابو مروان... هل من جديد؟؟؟؟؟؟

 اخي عادل لا تستعجل 
الحركة ضعيفة  
ضع ما اقوله بمحمل الجد فوق 1.4535\30 تقريبا 
والله اعلم كمعطيات الا الصعود وكهدف بإذن الله مستقبلي بعيد 1.5200\1.5250 
متى يصل له الله اعلم 
الان نفكر فقط بالصعود مالم يكسر 1.4535 تقريبا  
هو المفروض يصحح عند 1.4550 تقريبا ومنها يرتد صعود 
او يواصل نزول بكسر 1.4530 فننسى الصعود نفكر بالنزول 
هو كتصحيح نزل عند 1.4610 قبل الهدف الذي حددته عند 1.4605 
وممكن نقبل به كتصحيح ولو أن 1.4550 كمنطق المفروض يصحح عندها والله اعلم 
الان بالوضع الحالي تقريبا فوق 1.4630 للصعود كسرها نزول متوقع وكسر اللو 4610 
يذهب بناء والله اعلم لل 1.4550 تقريبا ومنها الارتداد او كما ذكرسابق 
فالمطلوب مراقبته صعود نراقب الهاي اليوم 4701 ومن بعدها 735 
فاخاف اقول لك مثلا بيع والستوب 4701 فيصعد 
اخاف اقولك شراء ووضع الستوب فرضا 4660 او 4630 فينزل 
يتحرك بمنطقة احتمال يصحح واحتمال اكتفى تصحيح 
انا احب اتعامل بستوب صغير او نقطة ارتداد السوق ليس له أمان 
يضرب 10 استوبات بإذن الله وتوفيقه اعوضهم بهدف واحد 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> انا فى اساله متاكد م اجابتها واساله مش اوى فهجاوب على المتاكد منه بس
> من هو جون ميرفى؟
> من اكبر المحللين فى الفوركس ما هى ابطئ الازواج حركة فى الفوركس؟ هى زوج الدولار فرنك  اذكر عدد ثلاثة شموع انعكاسية؟ دودجى وهامر وهانج مان او الرجل المشنوق اذكر العامل الرئيسى المؤثر فى حركة الزوج دولار كندى ؟ ان شاء الله الاويل ياريت اقدر اكون افدت

 جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز وجعله بميزان حسناتك 
وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## MR_ADEL

> اخي عادل لا تستعجل 
> الحركة ضعيفة  
> ضع ما اقوله بمحمل الجد فوق 1.4535\30 تقريبا 
> والله اعلم كمعطيات الا الصعود وكهدف بإذن الله مستقبلي بعيد 1.5200\1.5250 
> متى يصل له الله اعلم 
> الان نفكر فقط بالصعود مالم يكسر 1.4535 تقريبا  
> هو المفروض يصحح عند 1.4550 تقريبا ومنها يرتد صعود 
> او يواصل نزول بكسر 1.4530 فننسى الصعود نفكر بالنزول 
> هو كتصحيح نزل عند 1.4610 قبل الهدف الذي حددته عند 1.4605 
> ...

 بارك الله فيك..
البرنامج يعطى بيع هدف 4605 --استوب 4725

----------


## saeed_28

جزاك الله خير

----------


## 2e2y2e2

بالنسبة لابطا الازواج هو ليس الدولار بالتاكيد
ممكن يكون اليورو فرنك اواليورو باوند

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  نقول صباح الخير اومساء الخير  فأنا صاحي نوم الان الافضل صباح الخير جميعا  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## MR_ADEL

> السلام عليكم   نقول صباح الخير اومساء الخير  فأنا صاحي نوم الان الافضل صباح الخير جميعا   موفقين بإذن الله

 اسعد الله ايامك يا ابو مروان

----------


## janoubi

صباح النور
لسة رأيك كما هو على اليورو ين ؟ ام ان هناك جديد ؟

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  راقبو النيوزلندي دولار الان  السعر الحالي  7136  والله اعلم اختراق الهاي 7156 فلنقل 7160   لفروقات البرامج  متوقع كهدف بإذن الله  7230 تقريبا  لو واصل صعود بعد الهدف احتمال يصعد لل 7250\7270  ومتوقع منها ارتداد ونزول والله اعلم  فممكن الاستفادة منه لو اخترق  7160\7156 شراء  والستوب ضعو المناسب لكم لايتجاوز 30 نقطة  ومع الصعود تقديم الستوب  لو ما اخترق 7156 ممكن بيعه والستوب نفسه 7156  والهدف بإذن الله   القناعة  ولكن الصعود اقرب  فوق 7090من النزول والله اعلم   ومن يرغب دخوله الان كمغامر مثلي والستوب 7130  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> صباح النور
> لسة رأيك كما هو على اليورو ين ؟ ام ان هناك جديد ؟

 نعم اخي كما وصيت عليه ومصر عليه  المهم الستوب 134.86ونزل قريب من الستوب 3 نقاط فكانت فرصة والله اعلم  لا تفريط به ارى والله اعلم فرصة ممتازه  ولو ضرب الستوب واستبعد الان ولكن كل شي وارد  فاليورو ين فوق 134.50\134.40تقريبا  غصب عن اوربا واليابان صاعد بإذن الله للهدف 136  والباقي مذكور بالتوصية مفصل  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## riyadh1982

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في موازين اعمالك

----------


## aboutrika

لو سمحت نظرتك ايه دلوقتي لليورو ين

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل للاخوان الذين يسألون عنهأسف على التاخير  المهم الان الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.6175  انا بالسابق ومن الاسبوع الماضي ذكرت 1.6400 فوقها صعود تحتها نزول  فحددت اهداف الصعود لو صعد وماكسر 6400  الان بنتكلم من بعد كسر 6400  فالاهداف كثيرة فالمجال الان الذي امامي بيقول مفتوح له حتى 1.5850  فنحن نضع بالحسبان كتجاه عام  هل يصل لها او لا الله اعلم انا امامي الاتجاه وذكرته  فانا بالغالب اضع الاتجاه العام والقصد من ذلك تنتبهو فرضا تعليقه تكون عكس الاتجاه العام  لانه اذا صدق الاتجاه فتكبر الخسارة وانت على أمل السعر يرجع لك  فخذوه بالحسبان الاتجاه العام مو شرط يكون صح ولكن بالغالب يصدق   اما نحن فنعمل على الاهداف الاخرى التي قبله وصلت الفكره  والله اعلم لو صعد فوق 1.6200 متوقع صعود لا احد النقاط ومن احدهم يرتد نزول  النقطة 1.6240 تقريبا وهي الاضعف  النقطة 1.6300 + - تقريبا وهي الارجح  لو واصل صعود فوق 1.6300 فرضا حتى 1.6330\1.6350 توقع اررتداد مع اخذ الحذر لو واصل صعود يفضل الانتظار  البيع من نقطة الارتداد بعد التاكد من الارتداد والستوب نقطة الارتداد او ممكن اضافة 10 نقاط تقريبا لمن حسابه يتحمل ومجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب للهاي ومن بعدها لنقطة الدخول وهكذا  السابق في حال صعد فوق 6200  الان في حال نزل كسر اللو اليوم فالنقاط كثيرة وساحاول اضع ما اراه مناسب كجتهاد   بكسر اللو احتمال بينزل لل 1.6115 + - تقريبا فلو كسر اللو الشهري السابق 1.6111  فمتوقع ينزل تحت 6100 ساحاول التقاط نقاط متوقع ارتداد منها   فالارتداد متوقع من اي نقطة كتصحيح للموجه الهابطة لمواصلة النزول والله اعلم  فمثلا ممكن يكسر اللو السابق 1.6111 ثم يصعد للتصحيح  ماكسر اللو الشهري 1.6111 ففمكن الشراء واللو الستوب من اقرب نقطة له  ومنها يذهب لهدف اخرى فمثلا لو صعد لل 1.6300 تقريبا ثم ارتد فمتوقع هدف بإذن الله تقريبا 1.6080 لل 1.6060 فلو واصل نزول نراقب اللو الاخر وهو تقريبا 1.5982 تقريبا او اللو الذي قبله 1.6031 فممكن الاستفادة كشراء من اقرب نقطة لا احد اللو 5982\6031  والستوب احدهم بالاول 6031 كستوب والشراء من اقرب نقطة له وبالصعود رفع الستوب وهكذا كسره نراقب اللو الثاني إن شاء الله اني اوصلت بقدر المستطاع   كسر اللو الشهري 1.5982 تتوقع الهدف الذي ذكرته 1.5850 اقبله او بعده  ومتوقع ابعد منه كنزول   انا وضعت تصوري كمجتهد المطلوب منكم المرونه   جني الربح في حال الشراء القناعة ومجرد تتاكد اهداف صعود  بإذن الله ساذكرها بوقتها  ارجو اني وضحت عن الكيبل بما فيه الكفاية لو فيه تقصير  بصدق كتبته على عجاله   سامحونا على التاخير  وستاكد من بعد وضع المشاركة لو فيه الالتباس بالنقاط   او غيره سانوه عليه

   

> الكيبل مرة اخرى  السعر الحالي  1.6198  والله اعلم  الان فوق 1.6185 متوقع والله اعلم هدف بأذن الله 1.6265\60 باختراق 6230 تقريبا كتاكيد  واحتمال يواصل صعود بعد الهدف لل 1.6300 تقريبا واحتمال 1.6350 تقريبا  ومن احدهم متوقع ارتداد ونزول كما بالسابق ذكرت  واحتمال يكتفى بالهدف 6265\60   لو فرضا واصل صعود لل 1.6350 تقريبا وهي متوقع ارتداد منها ونزول  فالستوب كالتالي اما نقطة الارتداد او 1.6374 وتقديم الستوب من مجرد ينزل  المهم لو واصل صعود بعد 1.6350 نراقب 6374 اخترقها متوقع 1.6395 وهي الاهم لانه والله اعلم اختراقها بندخل بخيارات اخرى كثيرة  فندخل بحسابات ونقاط اخرى غير ماذكر سابق كالنزول  والله اعلم يكون امامنا خيارات النزول والصعود وكلاهما وارد  المهم الان يهمنا كنزول النقطة 1.6374 نكون تحتها  والله الموفق    مالم يخترق 1.6230 تقريبا فهو للنزول وهدف بإذن الله 1.6100 تقريبا

   هاهو الكيبل الحمد لله يقترب من الهدف 1.6265  المهم مراقبته كما بالتوصية والملحق  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  رجاء لا للاستعجال بالبيع من الهدف احتمال يواصل واحتمال يرتد نزول بعض الشي ثم يرتد صعود   مجرد اتاكد من النزول سابلغ عنه

----------


## aboutrika

اسف اخي فلم اري الشرح شكرا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليوم وضعت شرح مفصل على كذا عمله وتوقع محتمل وسيناريو متوقع  والله اجتهدت بقدر المستطاع كتصور محتمل   وهو بالنهاية اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  المهم انه عيديتكم ويارب يكتب لها التوفيق  والله لا ابحث الا عن دعوة بظهر الغيب  وكل عام وانتم بخير  وهذه توصية اخرى تستاهلو اكثر  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  134.92  انا ذكرت الاسبوع الماضي نقاط له صعوديه   وكتبت به توصية   وحددت هدفه بإذن الله عند 134.20  وذكرت نقطة 134.40 اختراقها هدفه القادم بإذن الله 136  ووضعت جميع الاحتمالات ومن ضمنها   ممكن الاستفادة من بيعه عند الهدف والستوب 134.40  فذكرت احتمال من بعد الهدف ينزل والله ناسي لكم ينزل  المهم الاستفادة منه صعود ونزول   هو الحمد لله صعد للهدف 134.20 واعلى لل 134.34  ومنها نزل وذكرت المتوقع اما يخترق 134.40 او انه ينزل لنقاط معينه لا اتذكرها  المهم فوق نقطة كذا متوقع اختراق 134.40 والذهاب لهدفه 136  القصد من ذكر السابق هو الدخول مع التوصية ومعرفة حركته السابقة  لمعرفة توجهه والله اعلم فمن يرغب بدخولها الان فكانه دخل من بدايتها  فيتابع بناء على المعلومات السابقة وضحت الفكرة  ماقصدت به ليس مدح لنفسي او او غيره فأنتم اعرف بي  المهم نرجع للتوصية  مراقبته فالمتوقع والله اعلم فوق 134.40\50  متوقع الصعود لهدفه 136 بإذن الله  لو نزل تحت 134.40 لايلغي الصعود والله اعلم  انما احتمال يتأخر الصعود بعض الشي  سنراقبه في حال نزل تحت 134.40تقريبا وبإذن الله ندخل من منطقة ممتازه  فهنا تحتاج مرونه ومراقبة ونقطة الدخول انتم من يحددها  الستوب ضعهوه 134.40 او مايناسبكم ضعو الستوب  كمثال اللو الحالي فرضا  بإذن الله اذا وصلنا هدفنا فالمتوقع من الهدف او اعلى بقليل  ارتداد ونزول مراقبة النقاط من136.10 لل 136.25 تقريبا  لو صعد فوق 136   لديه قمة سابقة عند 136.07 والله اعلم لو اخترقت القمة تأثيرها محدود  ولكن اخذها بالحسبان فوجب ذكرها  المهم تحت 136.30 نزول  الستوب نقطة الارتداد او 136.25\30 ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب  الهدف القناعه واذا تاكد هدف بإذن الله سأبلغ عنه  كتصور مبدي والله اعلم لديه هدف بإذن الله 134\133.80 تقريبا  ولكن احتمال ينزل لنقطة ما فيعاود صعودا ويخترق 136.30  المهم وضعها بالحسبان كاحتمال  لو واصل صعود فوق 136.30 المجال مفتوح له حتى 139\139.50  وسنتحدث عنه لاحقا بإذن الله  انا وضعت تقريبا جميع الاحتمالات حتى الاقوى والاضعف  وانتم عليكم المراقبه والتكيف والمرونه مع ما ذكر بالسابق  توقع خاص والله اعلم  اتوقع ارتداده من الهدف او النقاط التي بعد الهدف  المهم حاولت بقدر المستطاع ادخالكم بجو التوصية من البداية  وتكملة التوصية حتى بلوغ الهدف بإذن الله بقدر المستطاع  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   وبالنهاية انا مجتهد ممكن اصيب وممكن اخطى

   

> واليورو ين والله اعلم متوقع الصعود الان  السعر الحالي 135  المهم الستوب اللو 134.86\134.85   الهدف بإذن الله 136  راقبو وتوكلو على الله  ويفضل مراقبته والدخول مع ارتداد له صعود صحيح الستوب قريب ولكن فوات ربح ولا خسارة  والباقي عليكم مراقبته كما بالتوصية  والله الموفق

   

> نعم اخي كما وصيت عليه ومصر عليه   المهم الستوب 134.86ونزل قريب من الستوب 3 نقاط فكانت فرصة والله اعلم  لا تفريط به ارى والله اعلم فرصة ممتازه  ولو ضرب الستوب واستبعد الان ولكن كل شي وارد  فاليورو ين فوق 134.50\134.40تقريبا  غصب عن اوربا واليابان صاعد بإذن الله للهدف 136  والباقي مذكور بالتوصية مفصل  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   هذه توصية اليورو ين وملحقاتها لمن يسأل عنه  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخي أسف على التاخير بالرد  انك بكتب رد للاخ الذي يسأل ومنها كتوصية للجميع  الدولار فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.0353  الان في حال الصعود  لو صعد واخترق الهاي اليوم 1.0388  فمتوقع صعوده لل 1.0440 + - وممكن 460  ومنها متوقع ارتداد ونزول بإذن الله  لو صعد وارتد ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد   المهم تقديم الستوب كما اذكر بتوصياتي  متوقع الهدف بإذن الله  1.0200 تقريبا  الان نتكلم في حال النزول  لو نزل فرضا تحت 340 احتمال ينزل تحت 300 ومع كسر اللو 1.0274  متوقع كهدف بإذن الله   1.0225 + - تقريبا  ومتوقع يصعد من الهدف المهم فوق 1.0200  فممكن الاستفادة منه شراء اذا تاكد ارتداد  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  واكرر تقديم الستوب لاخره  ونراقب النقاط التاليه   فمتوقع يواصل صعود ليصحح الموجه الهابطة ويواصل نزول من بعدها  من احد النقطتين متوقع ارتداد ونزول  1.0340 تقريبا وهي الاضعف  1.0410 تقريبا وهي الارج  المهم حتى 1.0430 \440 مقبول صعود متوقع ارتداد  لو صعد فوق 1.0450 اخذ الحذر ويفضل الانتظار   المهم لو ارتد وواصل نزول  هدف النزول بإذن الله  1.0150  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   المعذرة لو سقط مني سهوا فللعجاله دور

 وهذه توصية الدولار فرنك الحمد لله  صعد لل 1.0388 ولم يخترقها فكانت فرصة ممتازه للبيع  بيع والستوب 388 وماشاء الله معطي  80 نقطة وللخيربقية بإذن الله  ومتوقع مواصلة النزول لنقطة الهدف بكسر 1.0274  والباقي موضح بالتوصية  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> هلا اخي  كل عام وانت بخير  يشرفني متابعتك وانضمامك لاخوانك واخواتك  وشكرا لك على الثناء وإن شاء الله اكون عند حسن ثقتكم بي  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي  91.87  انا الاسبوع الماضي ذكرت اكثر من مرة على من يسأل عنه   مجرد يخترق 91.20 فالمتوقع ندخل بموجه صاعده وهدف قريب 92 لل 92.30  والقاع 90.11 هو نهاية النزول  ومن ضمنها في حال عدم اختراق 91.20  هو الحمد لله اخترق 91.20 فالمتوقع الاتجاه العام الان صاعد  الان والله اعلم نراقب النقاط التاليه  من سعره الحالي حتى 91.60 متوقع ارتداد وصعود او مابينهم تقريبا 91.75\70  مراقبته من الارتداد ندخل شراء  المهم فوق 91.60 والله اعلم  الستوب نقطة الارتداد او 91.56 او 91.60  مجرد يصعد رفع الستوب وهكذا   الهدف بأذن الله  92.80  عند بلوغه الهدف بإذن الله لكل حادث حديث  ولكن المجال مفتوح له حتى 94 او قريب منها والله اعلم كهدف للموجه الصاعده  مواصلة الصعود فوق 94 يطول الحديث عنه والله اعلم  في حال نزل تحت 91.60 يفضل الانتظار   والله الموفق

 مراقبته والاستفاده منه  هاهو قريب من نقاط الارتداد  السعر الحالي 91.80  من اقرب نقطة لل 91.60 شراء من بعد تاكد  والستوب 91.60  والباقي بالتوصية مذكور  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  سأبداء به فيه اخوان لنا بيسألو عليه  والباقي بالطريق بإذن الله وتوفيقه  ركزو بالنقاط التاليه  السعر الحالي  1.4653  والله اعلم  تحت 1.4646 متوقع نزول  تحت 1.4730 تقريبا متوقع نزول  اختراق 1.4735 متوقع صعوده بإذن الله 1.4820\1.4830  ولكن والله اعلم اقرب للنزول من الصعود بالوقت الحالي كمعطيات امامي  هدف نزول له بإذن الله  1.4605 متوقع يواصل بعده   كماهو متوقع كمعطيات نزول لل 1.4550 + - تقريبا ويرتد منها صعود وهي تمثل تصحيح للموجه الصاعده  وممكن شراء من نقطة الارتداد بعد التاكد من الارتداد  والستوب   اما نقطة الارتداد او 1.4530  وتقديم الستوب مع الصعود على الاقل لنقطة الدخول  المهم فوق 1.4530\1.4533  فهو بموجه صاعدة بإذن الله  وهدف الموجه الصاعدة بإذن الله  ساعطيكم الاهداف بالترتيب تقريبا  1.4700\1.4750\اختراق الهاي1.47660 متوقع بإذن الله   1.4800\1.4850\1.4880  واحتمال اكثر والله اعلم  واحتمال يكتفى باحدهم الله اعلم  واحتمال هدف بعيد 1.5200\1.5250  ماكتبته حسب المعطيات التي امامي  ماسبق ذكره المهم فوق تقريبا 1.4533 كموجه صاعده  تحتها والله اعلم بندخل بموجه هابطة  وستأكد منها لاحقا بإذن الله  ولو فيه تغير للنقطة 1.4533 سابلغ عنه وانوه عليها  ولو نزل تحتها ساذكر بإذن الله اهداف النزول  انا كتبت لكم شرح مفصل تقريبا والباقي عليكم   المهم المرونه بالتعامل مع النقاط السابقة  وممكن الاستفادة من الاهداف السابقة اما بالقناعة او تقديم الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح وهكذا  ومن اراد دخول بيع يضع له ستوب صغير وبعقد صغير وبدون مخاطره ويراقب ماسبق ذكره   اعتقد واضح من لديه لبس او غير واضحة له النقاط يسأل   وبإذن الله ساجيب عليه بقدر المستطاع  والله الموفق  وبالنهاية اجتهاد مني قابل للصواب والخطى  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والاجر بإذن الله

   

> هو نزل لل 1.4610 قبل الهدف  المهم الان نراقب 1.4660 تقريبا   تحتها متوقع نزول بإذن الله 1.4590 تقريبا  لو واصل صعود فوق 1.4660ساراقبه وانوه عنه بالمستطاع  المهم نتوقع احتمال اكتفى نزول كتصحيح للموجه الصاعده  عند 1.4610 ونتوقع ممكن يرتد نزول للنقطة التي ذكرتها 1.4550 + - تقريبا  كل شي وارد بصدق انا احب اضعكم معي كتصور بالتوقعات حتى تستفيدو   ومنها الدخول بقناعه وستوب صغير غير مرهق للحساب  انا ممكن اضع توصية بستوب مابين 50 لل 100 نقطة  واريح نفسي ولكن الخسارة ممكن والربح ممكن  اوكي اوضحت  والله يكتب التوفيق والخير للجميع   وللامانه داخل به بيع من 4653 ونزل وصعد مرة اخرى ما انتبهت نسيته  وواضع الستوب 4665  لو ضرب الستوب الخسارة مايقارب 17 نقطة   العقد صغير إن شاء الله ينزل

  

> شوف اخي جمال 
> انا اليوم وضعت لكم شرح مفصل وتصورات وتوقعات والاحتمالات كعيدية 
> اقصد من ذلك الاستفادة منها بقدر المستطاع  
> فمثلا ساجيب عليك كالتالي 
> انا وضعت نقطة 1.4730\735 تحتها نزول متوقع فوقها صعود باختراق الهاي 
> وذكرت النقطة 1.4660 تحتها نزول وحددت هدف له نازل فوقها مراقبته واخذ الحذر من النزول 
> حتى هدف نزول النقطة 1.4660 ننساه لانه صعد فوقها  
> فهو صعد لل 1.4701  
> فهنا لابد من الاستعانه بمؤاشرات اخرى للمساعدة بما تعرف لاتكلف على نفسك 
> ...

 ياهلا بحبيب الشعب واصل والله معاك  الله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## العاشق

كل عام وانت بألف خيـــر اخي ابو مروان الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## aljameel

> كل عام وانت بألف خيـــر اخي ابو مروان الله يعطيك العافية

 كل عام وانت بخير  اخي العاشق

----------


## OPED2009

يعني الان ندخل على ايه

----------


## aljameel

> يعني الان ندخل على ايه

 الان كفرصة راقب والله اعلم  الدولار ين  متوقع له ارتداد فوق 91.60  راقبه وتوكل على الله  ضع الستوب 91.58  مجرد يصعد رفع الستوب لنقطة دخولك  والباقي بالتوصية مشروح  والله الموفق

----------


## jamal ca

اخي العزيو الجميل --- كلامك عن اليورو دولار كان رائعا كعادتك -- ولكن الان هو فوق 14715 وفي كل ساعة هناك تغيرات في سوق المال -- فممكن تتفضل  باعطاء تصورك الاني عن هذا الزوج -- خصوصا لجهة ارتباطه القوي بالباوند وباختصار  لااريد لك التعب لاني في حاجة ماسة الان لرايك --- ويارب تكون موجود وترد
ولك الف شكر

----------


## aljameel

> اخي العزيو الجميل --- كلامك عن اليورو دولار كان رائعا كعادتك -- ولكن الان هو فوق 14715 وفي كل ساعة هناك تغيرات في سوق المال -- فممكن تتفضل باعطاء تصورك الاني عن هذا الزوج -- خصوصا لجهة ارتباطه القوي بالباوند وباختصار لااريد لك التعب لاني في حاجة ماسة الان لرايك --- ويارب تكون موجود وترد

  

> ولك الف شكر

   هلا اخي جمال  معذرة بالصلاة  انا احاول جاهد بالنقاط التي اذكرها واضع التوقعات والاحتمالات لا اخره  الهدف من ذلك لكي تستفيد علم ونقاط والتكيف مع الشرح   فليس مااكتبه كلام منزل فالصواب والخطى وارد  ماهو المطلوب هو المرونه منك ومن الاخوان   ثق تماما اذا اتبعت المكتوب لو خسرت خسارتك من النقاط لاتتعدى عدد الاصابع  والربح اضعاف الخسارة ماعليك الا المتابعه والمراقبه   فالعملات كلها مرتبطه ببعض اما نفس الاتجاه او عكس الاتجاه بالغالب  ساضرب لك مثل انا ذكرت هدف للكيبل 1.6265 فهو مازال بصعود لهدفه  منه تتعرف على اليورو كاتجاه واحتمال اليورو يسبق هكذا العملات  وقارن بااخر كمثال الدولار فرنك هو عكس اليورو فأنا واضع نقطة بكسرها سيذهب لكذا  احتمال يكسرها قبل يتاكد صعود اليورو منها تستنتج أن اليورو بإذن الله صاعد  وضع الخسارة امام عينك قبل الربح حتى لا تبالغ بالعقد  فالمطلوب حبيبي المرونه منك فرضا عمل قمه ونزل اراقب العملات التي باتجاهه او عكسه هل سبقوه بالحاله هذه استفيد من بيع بستوب صغير لايتجاوز 10 نقاط فليكن القمة التي عملها  واراقب بالنزول وتقديم الستوب وهكذا معه بالصعود والنزول  يارب اني اوصلت الفكرة  شوف الدولار ين الان السعر 91.66  نزل لل 91.62 فهو متهي للصعود فوق 91.60 او 91.58 افضل هذه النقطة  فصعب الجزم بالصعود ولكن انا كمعطيات امامي بتقول عند هذه النقطة متوقع ارتداد وصعود كما هو موضح للهدف بإذن الله  انتم بتخسرو مئات النقاط من الستوبات المبالغ بها  وتتردد على ستوب 5لل 10 نقاط غريب امركم  وهذا مبدأي اماالدخول بستوب صغير او نقطة ارتداد افضل مليون مرة من توصية الستوب 100 نقطة اقل او اكثر  فليضرب الستوب مرة وعشرة هدف واحد بإذن الله يعوض خسارتك  الموظوع ليس قمار او ماشابه ذلك لاسمح الله استغفر الله   انما هي نقاط متوقع منها الدخول او ارتداد مبني على معرفة   والصواب وارد والخطى وارد  وساضرب مثل على اليورو ين  انا ذكرت بالتوصية فوق 134.40\50 صاعد وغصب عن اوروبا واليابان لهدفه بإذن الله 136 ومن الهدف الشرح المتبقي بالتوصيه عليه  الان لو نزل تحت 134.40\50 هذا لايلغي الصعود  وانما فيه نقاط اخرى افضل منها  الدخول  شراء من سعره الراهن  فصعب اتكلم بها فتحتارو هل تراقب هذه او هذه فتصاب بالتردد  وساذكرها وهي في حال نزل تحت 134.40\50  يفضل اخذه من اقرب نقطة لل 133.60 تقريبا كسرها لكل حادث حديث  بالحاله هذه لانفكر بالشراء   فهو ممكن ينزل لل 134 فرضا او 133.80 كلها متوقعه ويرتد صعود  وضحت الصورة إن شاء الله  فلو احد سألني الان هل ادخل شراء باليورو ين من السعر الحالي 134.92 سارد عليه راقبه  لو ماكسر اللو 134.84 بإذن الله صاعد  ولكن الافضل تراقب احتمال كسر 134.84 تدخل به من نقطة قريبه من 134.50  وهي 134.70\65 في حال ارتد منها وماواصل نزول ادخل واضع الستوب نقطة الارتداد او 134.50 ومجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول او اللو الذي عمله  والله الموفق

----------


## jamal ca

كلامك يالجميل جميل -- والف شكر واعذرني على اسالتي المتعبة -- ولكن ذلك نابع من الثقة بكلامك -- لانك انسان عاقل وفاهم مايقول دون مجاملة 
ولكن مع ذلك لانستغني عن توصيات محددة منك ولك الف شكر

----------


## aljameel

> كلامك يالجميل جميل -- والف شكر واعذرني على اسالتي المتعبة -- ولكن ذلك نابع من الثقة بكلامك -- لانك انسان عاقل وفاهم مايقول دون مجاملة 
> ولكن مع ذلك لانستغني عن توصيات محددة منك ولك الف شكر

 اخي جمال بخدمتك والجميع 
والله القصد انك تستفيد من نفسك الدخول بقناعتك انت

----------


## aljameel

هذه اقتباسات لليورو ين ذكرتها امس والبارح  
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_   _اليوم وضعت شرح مفصل على كذا عمله وتوقع محتمل وسيناريو متوقع_  _والله اجتهدت بقدر المستطاع كتصور محتمل_   _وهو بالنهاية اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى_  _المهم انه عيديتكم ويارب يكتب لها التوفيق_  _والله لا ابحث الا عن دعوة بظهر الغيب_  _وكل عام وانتم بخير_  _وهذه توصية اخرى تستاهلو اكثر_  _اليورو ين_  _السعر الحالي_  _134.92_  _انا ذكرت الاسبوع الماضي نقاط له صعوديه_   _وكتبت به توصية_   _وحددت هدفه بإذن الله عند 134.20_  _وذكرت نقطة 134.40 اختراقها هدفه القادم بإذن الله 136_  _ووضعت جميع الاحتمالات ومن ضمنها_   _ممكن الاستفادة من بيعه عند الهدف والستوب 134.40_  _فذكرت احتمال من بعد الهدف ينزل والله ناسي لكم ينزل_  _المهم الاستفادة منه صعود ونزول_   _هو الحمد لله صعد للهدف 134.20 واعلى لل 134.34_  _ومنها نزل وذكرت المتوقع اما يخترق 134.40 او انه ينزل لنقاط معينه لا اتذكرها_  _المهم فوق نقطة كذا متوقع اختراق 134.40 والذهاب لهدفه 136_  _القصد من ذكر السابق هو الدخول مع التوصية ومعرفة حركته السابقة_  _لمعرفة توجهه والله اعلم فمن يرغب بدخولها الان فكانه دخل من بدايتها_  _فيتابع بناء على المعلومات السابقة وضحت الفكرة_  _ماقصدت به ليس مدح لنفسي او او غيره فأنتم اعرف بي_  _المهم نرجع للتوصية_  _مراقبته فالمتوقع والله اعلم فوق 134.40\50_  _متوقع الصعود لهدفه 136 بإذن الله_  _لو نزل تحت 134.40 لايلغي الصعود والله اعلم_  _انما احتمال يتأخر الصعود بعض الشي_  _سنراقبه في حال نزل تحت 134.40تقريبا وبإذن الله ندخل من منطقة ممتازه_  _فهنا تحتاج مرونه ومراقبة ونقطة الدخول انتم من يحددها_  _الستوب ضعهوه 134.40 او مايناسبكم ضعو الستوب_  _كمثال اللو الحالي فرضا_  _بإذن الله اذا وصلنا هدفنا فالمتوقع من الهدف او اعلى بقليل_  _ارتداد ونزول مراقبة النقاط من136.10 لل 136.25 تقريبا_  _لو صعد فوق 136_   _لديه قمة سابقة عند 136.07 والله اعلم لو اخترقت القمة تأثيرها محدود_  _ولكن اخذها بالحسبان فوجب ذكرها_  _المهم تحت 136.30 نزول_  _الستوب نقطة الارتداد او 136.25\30 ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب_  _الهدف القناعه واذا تاكد هدف بإذن الله سأبلغ عنه_  _كتصور مبدي والله اعلم لديه هدف بإذن الله 134\133.80 تقريبا_  _ولكن احتمال ينزل لنقطة ما فيعاود صعودا ويخترق 136.30_  _المهم وضعها بالحسبان كاحتمال_  _لو واصل صعود فوق 136.30 المجال مفتوح له حتى 139\139.50_  _وسنتحدث عنه لاحقا بإذن الله_  _انا وضعت تقريبا جميع الاحتمالات حتى الاقوى والاضعف_  _وانتم عليكم المراقبه والتكيف والمرونه مع ما ذكر بالسابق_  _توقع خاص والله اعلم_  _اتوقع ارتداده من الهدف او النقاط التي بعد الهدف_  _المهم حاولت بقدر المستطاع ادخالكم بجو التوصية من البداية_  _وتكملة التوصية حتى بلوغ الهدف بإذن الله بقدر المستطاع_  _والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا_   _وبالنهاية انا مجتهد ممكن اصيب وممكن اخطى_  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _واليورو ين والله اعلم متوقع الصعود الان_   _السعر الحالي 135_   _المهم الستوب اللو 134.86\134.85_     _الهدف بإذن الله 136_    _راقبو وتوكلو على الله_   _ويفضل مراقبته والدخول مع ارتداد له صعود_ _صحيح الستوب قريب ولكن فوات ربح ولا خسارة_     _والباقي عليكم مراقبته كما بالتوصية_    _والله الموفق_        
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _نعم اخي كما وصيت عليه ومصر عليه_   _المهم الستوب 134.86ونزل قريب من الستوب 3 نقاط فكانت فرصة والله اعلم_  _لا تفريط به ارى والله اعلم فرصة ممتازه_  _ولو ضرب الستوب واستبعد الان ولكن كل شي وارد_  _فاليورو ين فوق 134.50\134.40تقريبا_  _غصب عن اوربا واليابان صاعد بإذن الله للهدف 136_  _والباقي مذكور بالتوصية مفصل_  _والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا_       بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  بما اني دخلت به اما سأفتك به او؟؟؟؟؟؟  يقول المثل عندنا اما غنات الذيب ولا فقره  اليورو ين السعر الحالي  134.96  والله اعلم فوق 135 متوقع مواصلة الصعود بإذن الله  الستوب اللو 134.84 او ضعو مايناسبكم   كالعادة تقديم الستوب لو صعد وتاكد صعوده لنقطة الدخول  الهدف بأذن الله  136  نقطة مهمه وهي 136.07 اختراقها متوقع صعود لل 136.25\30  كمبداء تحليلي بيقول اختراق قمة متوقع مواصلة صعود  فأمامه سالفة الذكر 136.25\30 تقريبا اما يرتد منها نزول  او يواصل صعود لو واصل الصعود بإذن الله هدفنا 139.50\139  ارتد كما ذكرت سابقا بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 136.30  لو ارتد نزول وتاكد نزوله والله اعلم له تصحيح   من 135 او 134.50 تقريبامتوقع منها يرتد صعود والله اعلم  ندخل شراء من نقطة الارتداد والستوب نقطة الارتداد  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 137  لو واصل نزول بعد 134.40 فتوقع الاسوى نزولا  عرفتم 134.40 مهمه الان وتكبراهميتها في حال صعد للهدف وارتد نزول لها  وللمعلومية نفس النقطة ذكرتها الاسبوع الماضي عندما وصيت عليه  وحددت هدفه عند 134.20 وذكرت اختراق 134.40 متوقع مزيد من الصعود  ومواصلة الصعود لا اهداف اكبر  يهمنا النقطة 134 + - تقريبا كسرهاااااا  فهدفه بأذن الله 129.50\129  وهاهي فرصة اليورو ين بتفصيل اكثر  الان من يرغب الدخول شراء من السعر الحالي  اما يضع الستوب اللو 134.84 في حال هو فوق 135  تحتها يراقب ويدخل شراء ويضع الستوب 134.40  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## Ha-D

تحياتي أخي الجميل:
هل عدم صعود الباوند مع اليورو يؤكد أتجاهة للبيع في حالة بدأ هبوط الدولار؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الكيبل للاخوان الذين يسألون عنهأسف على التاخير  المهم الان الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.6175  انا بالسابق ومن الاسبوع الماضي ذكرت 1.6400 فوقها صعود تحتها نزول  فحددت اهداف الصعود لو صعد وماكسر 6400  الان بنتكلم من بعد كسر 6400  فالاهداف كثيرة فالمجال الان الذي امامي بيقول مفتوح له حتى 1.5850  فنحن نضع بالحسبان كتجاه عام  هل يصل لها او لا الله اعلم انا امامي الاتجاه وذكرته  فانا بالغالب اضع الاتجاه العام والقصد من ذلك تنتبهو فرضا تعليقه تكون عكس الاتجاه العام  لانه اذا صدق الاتجاه فتكبر الخسارة وانت على أمل السعر يرجع لك  فخذوه بالحسبان الاتجاه العام مو شرط يكون صح ولكن بالغالب يصدق   اما نحن فنعمل على الاهداف الاخرى التي قبله وصلت الفكره  والله اعلم لو صعد فوق 1.6200 متوقع صعود لا احد النقاط ومن احدهم يرتد نزول  النقطة 1.6240 تقريبا وهي الاضعف  النقطة 1.6300 + - تقريبا وهي الارجح  لو واصل صعود فوق 1.6300 فرضا حتى 1.6330\1.6350 توقع اررتداد مع اخذ الحذر لو واصل صعود يفضل الانتظار  البيع من نقطة الارتداد بعد التاكد من الارتداد والستوب نقطة الارتداد او ممكن اضافة 10 نقاط تقريبا لمن حسابه يتحمل ومجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب للهاي ومن بعدها لنقطة الدخول وهكذا  السابق في حال صعد فوق 6200  الان في حال نزل كسر اللو اليوم فالنقاط كثيرة وساحاول اضع ما اراه مناسب كجتهاد   بكسر اللو احتمال بينزل لل 1.6115 + - تقريبا فلو كسر اللو الشهري السابق 1.6111  فمتوقع ينزل تحت 6100 ساحاول التقاط نقاط متوقع ارتداد منها   فالارتداد متوقع من اي نقطة كتصحيح للموجه الهابطة لمواصلة النزول والله اعلم  فمثلا ممكن يكسر اللو السابق 1.6111 ثم يصعد للتصحيح  ماكسر اللو الشهري 1.6111 ففمكن الشراء واللو الستوب من اقرب نقطة له  ومنها يذهب لهدف اخرى فمثلا لو صعد لل 1.6300 تقريبا ثم ارتد فمتوقع هدف بإذن الله تقريبا 1.6080 لل 1.6060 فلو واصل نزول نراقب اللو الاخر وهو تقريبا 1.5982 تقريبا او اللو الذي قبله 1.6031 فممكن الاستفادة كشراء من اقرب نقطة لا احد اللو 5982\6031  والستوب احدهم بالاول 6031 كستوب والشراء من اقرب نقطة له وبالصعود رفع الستوب وهكذا كسره نراقب اللو الثاني إن شاء الله اني اوصلت بقدر المستطاع   كسر اللو الشهري 1.5982 تتوقع الهدف الذي ذكرته 1.5850 اقبله او بعده  ومتوقع ابعد منه كنزول   انا وضعت تصوري كمجتهد المطلوب منكم المرونه   جني الربح في حال الشراء القناعة ومجرد تتاكد اهداف صعود  بإذن الله ساذكرها بوقتها  ارجو اني وضحت عن الكيبل بما فيه الكفاية لو فيه تقصير  بصدق كتبته على عجاله   سامحونا على التاخير  وستاكد من بعد وضع المشاركة لو فيه الالتباس بالنقاط   او غيره سانوه عليه

     

> الكيبل مرة اخرى   السعر الحالي   1.6198   والله اعلم   الان فوق 1.6185 متوقع والله اعلم هدف بأذن الله 1.6265\60 باختراق 6230 تقريبا كتاكيد   واحتمال يواصل صعود بعد الهدف لل 1.6300 تقريبا واحتمال 1.6350 تقريبا   ومن احدهم متوقع ارتداد ونزول كما بالسابق ذكرت   واحتمال يكتفى بالهدف 6265\60    لو فرضا واصل صعود لل 1.6350 تقريبا وهي متوقع ارتداد منها ونزول   فالستوب كالتالي اما نقطة الارتداد او 1.6374 وتقديم الستوب من مجرد ينزل   المهم لو واصل صعود بعد 1.6350 نراقب 6374 اخترقها متوقع 1.6395 وهي الاهم لانه والله اعلم اختراقها بندخل بخيارات اخرى كثيرة   فندخل بحسابات ونقاط اخرى غير ماذكر سابق كالنزول   والله اعلم يكون امامنا خيارات النزول والصعود وكلاهما وارد   المهم الان يهمنا كنزول النقطة 1.6374 نكون تحتها   والله الموفق     مالم يخترق 1.6230 تقريبا فهو للنزول وهدف بإذن الله 1.6100 تقريبا

 اخواني هذه توصيتي على الكيبل  هو الحمد لله وصل لل 1.6257 وارتد نزول  الان والله اعلم المفروض يصعد لهدفه 1.6265  بالحاله هذه والله اعلم متوقع اعلى من الهدف متوقع يواصل لل 1.6330 تقريبا  ومنها ينزل ثم يصعد لل 1.6350 تقريبا  المهم الان فوق 1.6190\200 فهو للشراء والله اعلم  والستوب اما هي نفسها او اللو 1.6219   والخيار لكم فوق 1.6230 صعود لامجال  باقي التفاصيل مشروحه بالتوصية والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الان الكيبل وصل لهدفه 1.6265

----------


## aljameel

> تحياتي أخي الجميل:
> هل عدم صعود الباوند مع اليورو يؤكد أتجاهة للبيع في حالة بدأ هبوط الدولار؟

 أسف اخي لم انتبه لمشاركتك 
بنفس توقيت مشاركتي 
ها انا نوهت عليه بالصعود والحمد لم يخيب أمالي فيه

----------


## aljameel

> الان الكيبل وصل لهدفه 1.6265

 اخي شوف الملحق الاخير للتوصية وضحت به الصعود المتوقع 
بالصفحة السابقة

----------


## Ha-D

> أسف اخي لم انتبه لمشاركتك 
> بنفس توقيت مشاركتي 
> ها انا نوهت عليه بالصعود والحمد لم يخيب أمالي فيه

  أعذرني أخي, تهت لكثرة الأرقام. هل الهدف 265 أم 330؟

----------


## aljameel

> أعذرني أخي, تهت لكثرة الأرقام. هل الهدف 265 أم 330؟

 والله اعلم  الهدف بإذن الله الان 1.6330 تقريبا او اعلى بقليل  منها اتوقع ارتداد نزول لل 1.6280 تقريبا ثم مارتداد للصعود  وكهدف بإذن الله 1.6350 تقريبا  والباقي بالتوصية وملحقاتها  لو واصل صعود فوق 1.6330 مراقبته عند 1.6350 تقريبا  ليواصل الصعود يجب اختراق 1.6300 والله اعلم متوقع الاختراق  والله الموفق

----------


## Ha-D

كذا واضحة. أشكرك.

----------


## aljameel

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_   _اليورو دولار_  _سأبداء به فيه اخوان لنا بيسألو عليه_  _والباقي بالطريق بإذن الله وتوفيقه_  _ركزو بالنقاط التاليه_  _السعر الحالي_  _1.4653_  _والله اعلم_  _تحت 1.4646 متوقع نزول_  _تحت 1.4730 تقريبا متوقع نزول_  _اختراق 1.4735 متوقع صعوده بإذن الله 1.4820\1.4830_  _ولكن والله اعلم اقرب للنزول من الصعود بالوقت الحالي كمعطيات امامي_  _هدف نزول له بإذن الله_  _1.4605 متوقع يواصل بعده_   _كماهو متوقع كمعطيات نزول لل 1.4550 + - تقريبا ويرتد منها صعود وهي تمثل تصحيح للموجه الصاعده_  _وممكن شراء من نقطة الارتداد بعد التاكد من الارتداد_  _والستوب_   _اما نقطة الارتداد او 1.4530_  _وتقديم الستوب مع الصعود على الاقل لنقطة الدخول_  _المهم فوق 1.4530\1.4533_  _فهو بموجه صاعدة بإذن الله_  _وهدف الموجه الصاعدة بإذن الله_  _ساعطيكم الاهداف بالترتيب تقريبا_  _1.4700\1.4750\اختراق الهاي1.47660 متوقع بإذن الله_   _1.4800\1.4850\1.4880_  _واحتمال اكثر والله اعلم_  _واحتمال يكتفى باحدهم الله اعلم_  _واحتمال هدف بعيد 1.5200\1.5250_  _ماكتبته حسب المعطيات التي امامي_  _ماسبق ذكره المهم فوق تقريبا 1.4533 كموجه صاعده_  _تحتها والله اعلم بندخل بموجه هابطة_  _وستأكد منها لاحقا بإذن الله_  _ولو فيه تغير للنقطة 1.4533 سابلغ عنه وانوه عليها_  _ولو نزل تحتها ساذكر بإذن الله اهداف النزول_  _انا كتبت لكم شرح مفصل تقريبا والباقي عليكم_   _المهم المرونه بالتعامل مع النقاط السابقة_  _وممكن الاستفادة من الاهداف السابقة اما بالقناعة او تقديم الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح وهكذا_  _ومن اراد دخول بيع يضع له ستوب صغير وبعقد صغير وبدون مخاطره ويراقب ماسبق ذكره_   _اعتقد واضح من لديه لبس او غير واضحة له النقاط يسأل_   _وبإذن الله ساجيب عليه بقدر المستطاع_  _والله الموفق_  _وبالنهاية اجتهاد مني قابل للصواب والخطى_  _والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والاجر بإذن الله_   
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _هو نزل لل 1.4610 قبل الهدف_   _المهم الان نراقب 1.4660 تقريبا_   _تحتها متوقع نزول بإذن الله 1.4590 تقريبا_  _لو واصل صعود فوق 1.4660ساراقبه وانوه عنه بالمستطاع_  _المهم نتوقع احتمال اكتفى نزول كتصحيح للموجه الصاعده_  _عند 1.4610 ونتوقع ممكن يرتد نزول للنقطة التي ذكرتها 1.4550 + - تقريبا_  _كل شي وارد بصدق انا احب اضعكم معي كتصور بالتوقعات حتى تستفيدو_   _ومنها الدخول بقناعه وستوب صغير غير مرهق للحساب_  _انا ممكن اضع توصية بستوب مابين 50 لل 100 نقطة_  _واريح نفسي ولكن الخسارة ممكن والربح ممكن_  _اوكي اوضحت_  _والله يكتب التوفيق والخير للجميع_   _وللامانه داخل به بيع من 4653 ونزل وصعد مرة اخرى ما انتبهت نسيته_  _وواضع الستوب 4665_  _لو ضرب الستوب الخسارة مايقارب 17 نقطة_   _العقد صغير إن شاء الله ينزل_     هذه توصيتي على اليورو دولار وملحقاتها   الحمد لله حتى اللحضه توفقنا بها بفضل الله  بإذن الله يكتب لها النجاح الكامل  المهم الان مراقبة الهاي 1.4766 يجب اختراقه لمواصلة الصعود  والله اعلم كمعطيات امامي بتقول بيخترق الهاي  ولكن يجب التنوية والمراقبة  كل شي وارد صعود او نزول  والباقي من شرح موجود التوصية المرفقه  والله الموفق  سبحان الله مالم يخترق الهاي 1.4766  ممكن الاستفادة للمتمكن من بعد مراقبه  كبيع واكرر بدون عقود كبيرة  الستوب الهاي الحالي او الهاي 4766  والهدف بالقناعه  لو واصل سابلغكم بالاهداف  والباقي عليكم تقديم استوب وغيره  هنا المرونه المطلوبه  ولا احد يلؤمني المتوقع صعود انما الاستفادة منه في حال نزل

----------


## the night steed

السلام عليكم 
ابو مروان وكل من يدخل الموضوع 
كل عام وانتم بخير و عيدكم مبارك
اسال الله تعالى ان اكون واياكم من المقبولين

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  ابو مروان وكل من يدخل الموضوع  كل عام وانتم بخير و عيدكم مبارك اسال الله تعالى ان اكون واياكم من المقبولين

 كل عام وانت بالف خير 
أمين يارب العالمين 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  راقبو النيوزلندي دولار الان  السعر الحالي  7136  والله اعلم اختراق الهاي 7156 فلنقل 7160   لفروقات البرامج  متوقع كهدف بإذن الله  7230 تقريبا  لو واصل صعود بعد الهدف احتمال يصعد لل 7250\7270  ومتوقع منها ارتداد ونزول والله اعلم  فممكن الاستفادة منه لو اخترق 7160\7156 شراء  والستوب ضعو المناسب لكم لايتجاوز 30 نقطة  ومع الصعود تقديم الستوب  لو ما اخترق 7156 ممكن بيعه والستوب نفسه 7156  والهدف بإذن الله   القناعة  ولكن الصعود اقرب فوق 7090من النزول والله اعلم   ومن يرغب دخوله الان كمغامر مثلي والستوب 7130  والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الحمد لله هاهو يقترب من هدفه  من لم يستفد منه صعودا  مراقبته بالحالات المذكورة بالتوصية  في حال ارتد نزول  والاستفادة منه المهم تطبيق مابالتوصية  ولا للاستعجال فوات ربح ولا خسارة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    الكيبل للاخوان الذين يسألون عنهأسف على التاخير  المهم الان الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.6175  انا بالسابق ومن الاسبوع الماضي ذكرت 1.6400 فوقها صعود تحتها نزول  فحددت اهداف الصعود لو صعد وماكسر 6400  الان بنتكلم من بعد كسر 6400  فالاهداف كثيرة فالمجال الان الذي امامي بيقول مفتوح له حتى 1.5850  فنحن نضع بالحسبان كتجاه عام  هل يصل لها او لا الله اعلم انا امامي الاتجاه وذكرته  فانا بالغالب اضع الاتجاه العام والقصد من ذلك تنتبهو فرضا تعليقه تكون عكس الاتجاه العام  لانه اذا صدق الاتجاه فتكبر الخسارة وانت على أمل السعر يرجع لك  فخذوه بالحسبان الاتجاه العام مو شرط يكون صح ولكن بالغالب يصدق   اما نحن فنعمل على الاهداف الاخرى التي قبله وصلت الفكره  والله اعلم لو صعد فوق 1.6200 متوقع صعود لا احد النقاط ومن احدهم يرتد نزول  النقطة 1.6240 تقريبا وهي الاضعف  النقطة 1.6300 + - تقريبا وهي الارجح  لو واصل صعود فوق 1.6300 فرضا حتى 1.6330\1.6350 توقع اررتداد مع اخذ الحذر لو واصل صعود يفضل الانتظار  البيع من نقطة الارتداد بعد التاكد من الارتداد والستوب نقطة الارتداد او ممكن اضافة 10 نقاط تقريبا لمن حسابه يتحمل ومجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب للهاي ومن بعدها لنقطة الدخول وهكذا  السابق في حال صعد فوق 6200  الان في حال نزل كسر اللو اليوم فالنقاط كثيرة وساحاول اضع ما اراه مناسب كجتهاد   بكسر اللو احتمال بينزل لل 1.6115 + - تقريبا فلو كسر اللو الشهري السابق 1.6111  فمتوقع ينزل تحت 6100 ساحاول التقاط نقاط متوقع ارتداد منها   فالارتداد متوقع من اي نقطة كتصحيح للموجه الهابطة لمواصلة النزول والله اعلم  فمثلا ممكن يكسر اللو السابق 1.6111 ثم يصعد للتصحيح  ماكسر اللو الشهري 1.6111 ففمكن الشراء واللو الستوب من اقرب نقطة له  ومنها يذهب لهدف اخرى فمثلا لو صعد لل 1.6300 تقريبا ثم ارتد فمتوقع هدف بإذن الله تقريبا 1.6080 لل 1.6060 فلو واصل نزول نراقب اللو الاخر وهو تقريبا 1.5982 تقريبا او اللو الذي قبله 1.6031 فممكن الاستفادة كشراء من اقرب نقطة لا احد اللو 5982\6031  والستوب احدهم بالاول 6031 كستوب والشراء من اقرب نقطة له وبالصعود رفع الستوب وهكذا كسره نراقب اللو الثاني إن شاء الله اني اوصلت بقدر المستطاع   كسر اللو الشهري 1.5982 تتوقع الهدف الذي ذكرته 1.5850 اقبله او بعده  ومتوقع ابعد منه كنزول   انا وضعت تصوري كمجتهد المطلوب منكم المرونه   جني الربح في حال الشراء القناعة ومجرد تتاكد اهداف صعود  بإذن الله ساذكرها بوقتها  ارجو اني وضحت عن الكيبل بما فيه الكفاية لو فيه تقصير  بصدق كتبته على عجاله   سامحونا على التاخير  وستاكد من بعد وضع المشاركة لو فيه الالتباس بالنقاط  او غيره سانوه عليه_   المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    الكيبل للاخوان الذين يسألون عنهأسف على التاخير  المهم الان الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.6175  انا بالسابق ومن الاسبوع الماضي ذكرت 1.6400 فوقها صعود تحتها نزول  فحددت اهداف الصعود لو صعد وماكسر 6400  الان بنتكلم من بعد كسر 6400  فالاهداف كثيرة فالمجال الان الذي امامي بيقول مفتوح له حتى 1.5850  فنحن نضع بالحسبان كتجاه عام  هل يصل لها او لا الله اعلم انا امامي الاتجاه وذكرته  فانا بالغالب اضع الاتجاه العام والقصد من ذلك تنتبهو فرضا تعليقه تكون عكس الاتجاه العام  لانه اذا صدق الاتجاه فتكبر الخسارة وانت على أمل السعر يرجع لك  فخذوه بالحسبان الاتجاه العام مو شرط يكون صح ولكن بالغالب يصدق   اما نحن فنعمل على الاهداف الاخرى التي قبله وصلت الفكره  والله اعلم لو صعد فوق 1.6200 متوقع صعود لا احد النقاط ومن احدهم يرتد نزول  النقطة 1.6240 تقريبا وهي الاضعف  النقطة 1.6300 + - تقريبا وهي الارجح  لو واصل صعود فوق 1.6300 فرضا حتى 1.6330\1.6350 توقع اررتداد مع اخذ الحذر لو واصل صعود يفضل الانتظار  البيع من نقطة الارتداد بعد التاكد من الارتداد والستوب نقطة الارتداد او ممكن اضافة 10 نقاط تقريبا لمن حسابه يتحمل ومجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب للهاي ومن بعدها لنقطة الدخول وهكذا  السابق في حال صعد فوق 6200  الان في حال نزل كسر اللو اليوم فالنقاط كثيرة وساحاول اضع ما اراه مناسب كجتهاد   بكسر اللو احتمال بينزل لل 1.6115 + - تقريبا فلو كسر اللو الشهري السابق 1.6111  فمتوقع ينزل تحت 6100 ساحاول التقاط نقاط متوقع ارتداد منها   فالارتداد متوقع من اي نقطة كتصحيح للموجه الهابطة لمواصلة النزول والله اعلم  فمثلا ممكن يكسر اللو السابق 1.6111 ثم يصعد للتصحيح  ماكسر اللو الشهري 1.6111 ففمكن الشراء واللو الستوب من اقرب نقطة له  ومنها يذهب لهدف اخرى فمثلا لو صعد لل 1.6300 تقريبا ثم ارتد فمتوقع هدف بإذن الله تقريبا 1.6080 لل 1.6060 فلو واصل نزول نراقب اللو الاخر وهو تقريبا 1.5982 تقريبا او اللو الذي قبله 1.6031 فممكن الاستفادة كشراء من اقرب نقطة لا احد اللو 5982\6031  والستوب احدهم بالاول 6031 كستوب والشراء من اقرب نقطة له وبالصعود رفع الستوب وهكذا كسره نراقب اللو الثاني إن شاء الله اني اوصلت بقدر المستطاع   كسر اللو الشهري 1.5982 تتوقع الهدف الذي ذكرته 1.5850 اقبله او بعده  ومتوقع ابعد منه كنزول   انا وضعت تصوري كمجتهد المطلوب منكم المرونه   جني الربح في حال الشراء القناعة ومجرد تتاكد اهداف صعود  بإذن الله ساذكرها بوقتها  ارجو اني وضحت عن الكيبل بما فيه الكفاية لو فيه تقصير  بصدق كتبته على عجاله   سامحونا على التاخير  وستاكد من بعد وضع المشاركة لو فيه الالتباس بالنقاط  او غيره سانوه عليه_    اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _الكيبل مرة اخرى    السعر الحالي    1.6198    والله اعلم    الان فوق 1.6185 متوقع والله اعلم هدف بأذن الله 1.6265\60 باختراق 6230 تقريبا كتاكيد    واحتمال يواصل صعود بعد الهدف لل 1.6300 تقريبا واحتمال 1.6350 تقريبا    ومن احدهم متوقع ارتداد ونزول كما بالسابق ذكرت    واحتمال يكتفى بالهدف 6265\60     لو فرضا واصل صعود لل 1.6350 تقريبا وهي متوقع ارتداد منها ونزول    فالستوب كالتالي اما نقطة الارتداد او 1.6374 وتقديم الستوب من مجرد ينزل    المهم لو واصل صعود بعد 1.6350 نراقب 6374 اخترقها متوقع 1.6395 وهي الاهم لانه والله اعلم اختراقها بندخل بخيارات اخرى كثيرة    فندخل بحسابات ونقاط اخرى غير ماذكر سابق كالنزول    والله اعلم يكون امامنا خيارات النزول والصعود وكلاهما وارد    المهم الان يهمنا كنزول النقطة 1.6374 نكون تحتها    والله الموفق      مالم يخترق 1.6230 تقريبا فهو للنزول وهدف بإذن الله 1.6100 تقريبا_   
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _الكيبل مرة اخرى    السعر الحالي    1.6198    والله اعلم    الان فوق 1.6185 متوقع والله اعلم هدف بأذن الله 1.6265\60 باختراق 6230 تقريبا كتاكيد    واحتمال يواصل صعود بعد الهدف لل 1.6300 تقريبا واحتمال 1.6350 تقريبا    ومن احدهم متوقع ارتداد ونزول كما بالسابق ذكرت    واحتمال يكتفى بالهدف 6265\60     لو فرضا واصل صعود لل 1.6350 تقريبا وهي متوقع ارتداد منها ونزول    فالستوب كالتالي اما نقطة الارتداد او 1.6374 وتقديم الستوب من مجرد ينزل    المهم لو واصل صعود بعد 1.6350 نراقب 6374 اخترقها متوقع 1.6395 وهي الاهم لانه والله اعلم اختراقها بندخل بخيارات اخرى كثيرة    فندخل بحسابات ونقاط اخرى غير ماذكر سابق كالنزول    والله اعلم يكون امامنا خيارات النزول والصعود وكلاهما وارد    المهم الان يهمنا كنزول النقطة 1.6374 نكون تحتها    والله الموفق      مالم يخترق 1.6230 تقريبا فهو للنزول وهدف بإذن الله 1.6100 تقريبا_  اخواني هذه توصيتي على الكيبل  هو الحمد لله وصل لل 1.6257 وارتد نزول  الان والله اعلم المفروض يصعد لهدفه 1.6265  بالحاله هذه والله اعلم متوقع اعلى من الهدف متوقع يواصل لل 1.6330 تقريبا  ومنها ينزل ثم يصعد لل 1.6350 تقريبا  المهم الان فوق 1.6190\200 فهو للشراء والله اعلم  والستوب اما هي نفسها او اللو 1.6219  والخيار لكم فوق 1.6230 صعود لامجال  باقي التفاصيل مشروحه بالتوصية والله الموفق  هذه توصيتي على الكيبل بملحقاتها  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الحمد لله توفقنا بها بفضل الله  والله يكتب لها النجاح الكامل   ارجو تطبيق مابالتوصية كما هو موضح بها  المهم يهمنا النقطة 1.6374 فهو للنزول  فرضا اخترقها فالمجال مفتوح له والله اعلم  حتى 1.6430 تقريبا واحتمال مواصلة الصعود لل1.6500 تقريبا من الواجب اوضح لكم جميع الخيارات    المهم المنطقة من 1.6374 لل 1.6430  هذه تسمى بالمنطقة الصفراء  كل شي مباح لها تتوقع النزول وتتوقع الصعود  فهي مثل اشارة المرور  فالحذر واجب

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  هاهو اليورو دولار على بعد كم نقطة من هدفه  ومبرووووك على الجميع  الان نراقبه من 1.4800 لل 1.4830 المهم تحت 1.4850  والله اعلم متوقع له نزول تصحيحي  اذا ارتد وتزل ممكن ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد  وتقديم الستوب مع النزول  فهو متوقع لو واصل نزول من احد النقطتين ارتداد وصعود  النقطة 1.4670 تقريبا  او  النقطة 1.4580 تقريبا  وكالعادة شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بإذن الله  1.4900\1.4950  والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الف شكر يا ابو مروان انا خطفت 19 نقطة فى الكيبل شراء والحمد لله قفلت عند 1.6294
جزاك الله خيرا يارب وربنا يكرمك ويوفقك ويديك على كل المكاسب ال الناس بتحققها عن طريقك

----------


## aljameel

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_    _اليوم وضعت شرح مفصل على كذا عمله وتوقع محتمل وسيناريو متوقع_   _والله اجتهدت بقدر المستطاع كتصور محتمل_    _وهو بالنهاية اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى_   _المهم انه عيديتكم ويارب يكتب لها التوفيق_   _والله لا ابحث الا عن دعوة بظهر الغيب_   _وكل عام وانتم بخير_   _وهذه توصية اخرى تستاهلو اكثر_   _اليورو ين_   _السعر الحالي_   _134.92_   _انا ذكرت الاسبوع الماضي نقاط له صعوديه_    _وكتبت به توصية_    _وحددت هدفه بإذن الله عند 134.20_   _وذكرت نقطة 134.40 اختراقها هدفه القادم بإذن الله 136_   _ووضعت جميع الاحتمالات ومن ضمنها_    _ممكن الاستفادة من بيعه عند الهدف والستوب 134.40_   _فذكرت احتمال من بعد الهدف ينزل والله ناسي لكم ينزل_   _المهم الاستفادة منه صعود ونزول_    _هو الحمد لله صعد للهدف 134.20 واعلى لل 134.34_   _ومنها نزل وذكرت المتوقع اما يخترق 134.40 او انه ينزل لنقاط معينه لا اتذكرها_   _المهم فوق نقطة كذا متوقع اختراق 134.40 والذهاب لهدفه 136_   _القصد من ذكر السابق هو الدخول مع التوصية ومعرفة حركته السابقة_   _لمعرفة توجهه والله اعلم فمن يرغب بدخولها الان فكانه دخل من بدايتها_   _فيتابع بناء على المعلومات السابقة وضحت الفكرة_   _ماقصدت به ليس مدح لنفسي او او غيره فأنتم اعرف بي_   _المهم نرجع للتوصية_   _مراقبته فالمتوقع والله اعلم فوق 134.40\50_   _متوقع الصعود لهدفه 136 بإذن الله_   _لو نزل تحت 134.40 لايلغي الصعود والله اعلم_   _انما احتمال يتأخر الصعود بعض الشي_   _سنراقبه في حال نزل تحت 134.40تقريبا وبإذن الله ندخل من منطقة ممتازه_   _فهنا تحتاج مرونه ومراقبة ونقطة الدخول انتم من يحددها_   _الستوب ضعهوه 134.40 او مايناسبكم ضعو الستوب_   _كمثال اللو الحالي فرضا_   _بإذن الله اذا وصلنا هدفنا فالمتوقع من الهدف او اعلى بقليل_   _ارتداد ونزول مراقبة النقاط من136.10 لل 136.25 تقريبا_   _لو صعد فوق 136_    _لديه قمة سابقة عند 136.07 والله اعلم لو اخترقت القمة تأثيرها محدود_   _ولكن اخذها بالحسبان فوجب ذكرها_   _المهم تحت 136.30 نزول_   _الستوب نقطة الارتداد او 136.25\30 ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب_   _الهدف القناعه واذا تاكد هدف بإذن الله سأبلغ عنه_   _كتصور مبدي والله اعلم لديه هدف بإذن الله 134\133.80 تقريبا_   _ولكن احتمال ينزل لنقطة ما فيعاود صعودا ويخترق 136.30_   _المهم وضعها بالحسبان كاحتمال_   _لو واصل صعود فوق 136.30 المجال مفتوح له حتى 139\139.50_   _وسنتحدث عنه لاحقا بإذن الله_   _انا وضعت تقريبا جميع الاحتمالات حتى الاقوى والاضعف_   _وانتم عليكم المراقبه والتكيف والمرونه مع ما ذكر بالسابق_   _توقع خاص والله اعلم_   _اتوقع ارتداده من الهدف او النقاط التي بعد الهدف_   _المهم حاولت بقدر المستطاع ادخالكم بجو التوصية من البداية_   _وتكملة التوصية حتى بلوغ الهدف بإذن الله بقدر المستطاع_   _والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا_  _وبالنهاية انا مجتهد ممكن اصيب وممكن اخطى_  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel    _واليورو ين والله اعلم متوقع الصعود الان_    _السعر الحالي 135_    _المهم الستوب اللو 134.86\134.85_      _الهدف بإذن الله 136_     _راقبو وتوكلو على الله_   _ويفضل مراقبته والدخول مع ارتداد له صعود_ _صحيح الستوب قريب ولكن فوات ربح ولا خسارة_       _والباقي عليكم مراقبته كما بالتوصية_     _والله الموفق_       
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel    _نعم اخي كما وصيت عليه ومصر عليه_    _المهم الستوب 134.86ونزل قريب من الستوب 3 نقاط فكانت فرصة والله اعلم_   _لا تفريط به ارى والله اعلم فرصة ممتازه_   _ولو ضرب الستوب واستبعد الان ولكن كل شي وارد_   _فاليورو ين فوق 134.50\134.40تقريبا_   _غصب عن اوربا واليابان صاعد بإذن الله للهدف 136_   _والباقي مذكور بالتوصية مفصل_   _والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا_        بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   بما اني دخلت به اما سأفتك به او؟؟؟؟؟؟   يقول المثل عندنا اما غنات الذيب ولا فقره   اليورو ين السعر الحالي   134.96   والله اعلم فوق 135 متوقع مواصلة الصعود بإذن الله   الستوب اللو 134.84 او ضعو مايناسبكم    كالعادة تقديم الستوب لو صعد وتاكد صعوده لنقطة الدخول   الهدف بأذن الله   136   نقطة مهمه وهي 136.07 اختراقها متوقع صعود لل 136.25\30   كمبداء تحليلي بيقول اختراق قمة متوقع مواصلة صعود   فأمامه سالفة الذكر 136.25\30 تقريبا اما يرتد منها نزول   او يواصل صعود لو واصل الصعود بإذن الله هدفنا 139.50\139   ارتد كما ذكرت سابقا بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 136.30   لو ارتد نزول وتاكد نزوله والله اعلم له تصحيح    من 135 او 134.50 تقريبامتوقع منها يرتد صعود والله اعلم   ندخل شراء من نقطة الارتداد والستوب نقطة الارتداد  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 137   لو واصل نزول بعد 134.40 فتوقع الاسوى نزولا   عرفتم 134.40 مهمه الان وتكبراهميتها في حال صعد للهدف وارتد نزول لها   وللمعلومية نفس النقطة ذكرتها الاسبوع الماضي عندما وصيت عليه   وحددت هدفه عند 134.20 وذكرت اختراق 134.40 متوقع مزيد من الصعود   ومواصلة الصعود لا اهداف اكبر   يهمنا النقطة 134 + - تقريبا كسرهاااااا   فهدفه بأذن الله 129.50\129   وهاهي فرصة اليورو ين بتفصيل اكثر   الان من يرغب الدخول شراء من السعر الحالي   اما يضع الستوب اللو 134.84 في حال هو فوق 135   تحتها يراقب ويدخل شراء ويضع الستوب 134.40   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   أمين يارب العالمين     للمرة الاخيرة ارفعها وانوه عنها  هو نزل لل 134.58 وارتد منها صعودا  الان مراقبته فوق 135.30 باي باي لندن نراكم فوق  لو ارتد نزول فهو متوقع نزوله لل 134.50 تقريبا  ومنها يتم الشراء  والستوب 134.40  الباقي كما هو موضح بالسابق  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله 
وضحت بما فيه الكفاية والتوصيات بها شرح كامل 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

من هو بطل الابطال   يقرمشلياه قرمشه اليورو ين نازل صاعد  تحت 135.30 نزول لل 134.50  هو قريب الان من 135.30 لاتستعجلو احتمال يواصل لهدفه  ومنها متوقع يرتد صعودا لهدفه بإذن الله  الستوب 134.40  فوقها باي باي  تراه سمين زين لايفوتكم  راعي عند الاروبين واليابانين  عيدو عليه  لو نزل لل 134.50 وواصل نزول تحت 134.40 فيه خير وذكرت بالتوصية لو نزل تحت 134.40  سلام

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 149.07  كأني اراه بنهاية النزول  148.50 نهاية نزوله والله اعلم  اتوقع صعود في صعود  اهداف قريبه والله اعلم150 و 151.50  والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

بالنسبة للكيبل يا ابو مروان لو ارتد من هنا يا باشا 1.6350
هينزل لفين واهدافه ايه ياريس

----------


## aljameel

> بالنسبة للكيبل يا ابو مروان لو ارتد من هنا يا باشا 1.6350

  

> هينزل لفين واهدافه ايه ياريس

     ساجاوبك اخي على السريع  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اقراء توصيته وملحقاتها جريدة  موضح بها الكثير  ذكرت اليوم صعوده لل 1.6330 او اعلى منها بقليل  ومن ثم متوقع نزول بعض الشي ومعاودة الصعود والله اعلم  بعض الشي هو راقبه الان لو نزل تحت 1.6300 متوقع والله اعلم  نزوله لل 1.6280 تقريبا ومنها يرتد صعودابإذن الله  مالم ينزل تحت او كسر 1.6300 متوقع له ارتداد  والله اعلم يهمنا الارتداد هدف الارتداد  بأذن الله 1.6350 تقريبا ولو كم نقطه فوقها او تحتها متوقع الاثنين والله اعلم  من 1.6350 تقريبا ارتداد ونزول  الستوب امانقطة الارتداد او 1.6374  المهم مع النزول تقديم الستوب (مهم جدا)  هدف النزول بإذن الله اذا واصل نزول  وكسر اللو اليومي 1.6111  هدفنا بإذن الله  1.6050  منها متوقع ارتداد وصعود  المهم نكون فوق اللو الشهري 1.6031 كسره نذهب للو الاخر 1.5982  المهم الستوب لو ارتد اما نقطة الارتداد او اللو 1.6031 او 1.5982  حتى الان واضح شرح التوصية  الان الاحتمال الاخر   المهم يهمنا النقطة 1.6374  تحتها فهو للنزول 
فرضا اخترقها فالمجال مفتوح له والله اعلم 
حتى 1.6430 تقريبا واحتمال مواصلة الصعود لل1.6500 تقريبا من الواجب اوضح لكم جميع الخيارات    المهم المنطقة من 1.6374 لل 1.6430 
هذه تسمى بالمنطقة الصفراء  حلوه الصفراء
كل شي مباح لها تتوقع النزول وتتوقع الصعود 
ماهو مباح لها غير مباح لغيرها 
فهي مثل اشارة المرور 
فالحذر واجب واجب  والله اليوم وأمس تعبت وبصدق مرهق  ماقصرتم معكم معايدات بالكوم  والحمد لله توفقنا بها جميعا بفضل الله وتوفيقه  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  نستأذنكم كم ساعة للراحه  التوصيات مفصل بها النقاط وواضع جميع الاحتمالات  بنك باليابان ماساواها   موفقين بأذن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اتفضل للراحة يا غالى وكل سنة وانت طيب وربنا يجازيك كل خير

----------


## aljameel

الان التفكير السائد لديكم البيع  انا وضعت احتمالات البيع او مواصلة الصعود  فتوقع اي منهم فنحن والحمد لله الكيبل محققين 200 نقطة  واصل صعود تكبر نقاطنا نغلق الشراء بعد التاكد من النزول  اوكي وضحت الفكرة  وهذا ينطبق على اليورو والتوصيات الاخرى وهكذا  ومبرووووك اليورو دولار وصل الهدف بتوفيق الله وفضله  1.4820 بالتمام والكمال  مبروووووووووووووووووووك للجميع  ومبرووك مخصوص للسيد جمال ميشقن

----------


## aljameel

> اخي أسف على التاخير بالرد  انك بكتب رد للاخ الذي يسأل ومنها كتوصية للجميع  الدولار فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.0353  الان في حال الصعود  لو صعد واخترق الهاي اليوم 1.0388  فمتوقع صعوده لل 1.0440 + - وممكن 460  ومنها متوقع ارتداد ونزول بإذن الله  لو صعد وارتد ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد   المهم تقديم الستوب كما اذكر بتوصياتي  متوقع الهدف بإذن الله  1.0200 تقريبا  الان نتكلم في حال النزول  لو نزل فرضا تحت 340 احتمال ينزل تحت 300 ومع كسر اللو 1.0274  متوقع كهدف بإذن الله   1.0225 + - تقريبا  ومتوقع يصعد من الهدف المهم فوق 1.0200  فممكن الاستفادة منه شراء اذا تاكد ارتداد  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  واكرر تقديم الستوب لاخره  ونراقب النقاط التاليه   فمتوقع يواصل صعود ليصحح الموجه الهابطة ويواصل نزول من بعدها  من احد النقطتين متوقع ارتداد ونزول  1.0340 تقريبا وهي الاضعف  1.0410 تقريبا وهي الارج  المهم حتى 1.0430 \440 مقبول صعود متوقع ارتداد  لو صعد فوق 1.0450 اخذ الحذر ويفضل الانتظار   المهم لو ارتد وواصل نزول  هدف النزول بإذن الله  1.0150  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   المعذرة لو سقط مني سهوا فللعجاله دور

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الحمد لله وصل لهدفه وفوقهم 10 نقاط  مبرووووووك للجميع  انا رفعته لاني اسمع من ينادي بالشراء واهداف بصراحه  مبالغ بها  اخواني واخواتي نصيحة الشراء له حالات وذاكرها بالتوصية  مايجري على الكيبل واليورو يجرى عليه ولكن بالعكس  صعدو هو نازل نزلو هو صاعد وهكذا  وللمعلومية له هدفه تحت9550   فالمجال له مفتوح نزول اي صعود صعود تصحيحي كما هو موضح بالتوصية  واحتمال لا يصعد ليصحح احتمال يواصل نزول فالخيارات وارده نزول وصعود  والله من وراء القصد

----------


## أبو منيب

> هلا اخي  كل عام وانت بخير  يشرفني متابعتك وانضمامك لاخوانك واخواتك  وشكرا لك على الثناء وإن شاء الله اكون عند حسن ثقتكم بي  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي  91.87  انا الاسبوع الماضي ذكرت اكثر من مرة على من يسأل عنه   مجرد يخترق 91.20 فالمتوقع ندخل بموجه صاعده وهدف قريب 92 لل 92.30  والقاع 90.11 هو نهاية النزول  ومن ضمنها في حال عدم اختراق 91.20  هو الحمد لله اخترق 91.20 فالمتوقع الاتجاه العام الان صاعد  الان والله اعلم نراقب النقاط التاليه  من سعره الحالي حتى 91.60 متوقع ارتداد وصعود او مابينهم تقريبا 91.75\70  مراقبته من الارتداد ندخل شراء  المهم فوق 91.60 والله اعلم  الستوب نقطة الارتداد او 91.56 او 91.60  مجرد يصعد رفع الستوب وهكذا   الهدف بأذن الله  92.80  عند بلوغه الهدف بإذن الله لكل حادث حديث  ولكن المجال مفتوح له حتى 94 او قريب منها والله اعلم كهدف للموجه الصاعده  مواصلة الصعود فوق 94 يطول الحديث عنه والله اعلم  في حال نزل تحت 91.60 يفضل الانتظار   والله الموفق

  شكراً لك أستاذي الكريم  :Eh S(7):

----------


## janoubi

[  التوصيات مفصل بها النقاط وواضع جميع الاحتمالات بنك باليابان ماساواها   [/quote]  أي بنك اليابان !!!!!!!!!!  بدك تقول مجموعة الدول الثماني ما ساوتها !!!!!!!! :015:  بلا حسد يا رب الله يزيدك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الكيبل  ما سأذكره الان مرتبط بما ذكرته بالسابق  الان والله اعلم  تحت 1.6350 متوقع   نزول لل 1.6315\1.6320 تقريبا  ومنها متوقع ارتداد وصعود بإذن الله  لل 1.6430 تقريبا  لو ماارتد وكسر 1.6300 متوقع مزيد من النزول  لو ارتد وصعد للنقطة 1.6430 تقريبا  تحتها نزول فوقها متوقع يصعد لل 1.6500\1.6480 تقريبا  مالم يخترق 1.6430 ممكن الاستفاده منه وبيعه والستوب نفسها  لو واصل نزول نراقب 1.6300 كسرها يطمئن لمواصلة النزول  هدف النزول بإذن الله في حال واصل نزول  1.6050\1.6000  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  للمعلومية  انا بالتوصية الاساس ذكرت النقطة 1.6395 يجب اختراقها  اذا عنده نية الصعود لل 1.6430 و 1.6500  هو لم يختق 1.6395 ارتد قبلها بنقطة  الان اذا ارتد كما بالسابق متوقع الاختراق  ما ارتد ونزل تحت 1.6300 احتمال يواصل نزول  والله الموفق  نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## ahmed154

يا  اخ  جميل انا اشتريت يورو ين من 135.30  وخسران لغاية دى الوقت  
انت قولت قبل كده  انه هيصعد 
هل مازال الصعود  وارد ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> يا اخ جميل انا اشتريت يورو ين من 135.30 وخسران لغاية دى الوقت 
> انت قولت قبل كده انه هيصعد 
> هل مازال الصعود وارد ؟؟

 يا احمد ياسكندراني 
والله التوصية واضحة وضوح الشمس  
انظر باعلى الصفحة ماكتبته عن اليورو ين اليوم 
مختار نقطة دخولك على النقطة التي اتكلم عنها انا 
على العموم فوق 134.40 اكررها مرة اخرى 
الهدف بإذن الله 
136 
ومن بعد الهدف ذكرت بالتوصية عليه وملحقاتها ممكن الرجوع لها 
شرح مفصل واضع الاحتمالات  
والله الموفق

----------


## MR_ADEL

استاذنا ابو مروان.... ممكن رايك باليورو الى اصبح مجنونا فعلا ........

----------


## abo saqer

> ساجاوبك اخي على السريع  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اقراء توصيته وملحقاتها جريدة موضح بها الكثير  ذكرت اليوم صعوده لل 1.6330 او اعلى منها بقليل  ومن ثم متوقع نزول بعض الشي ومعاودة الصعود والله اعلم  بعض الشي هو راقبه الان لو نزل تحت 1.6300 متوقع والله اعلم  نزوله لل 1.6280 تقريبا ومنها يرتد صعودابإذن الله  مالم ينزل تحت او كسر 1.6300 متوقع له ارتداد  والله اعلم يهمنا الارتداد هدف الارتداد  بأذن الله 1.6350 تقريبا ولو كم نقطه فوقها او تحتها متوقع الاثنين والله اعلم  من 1.6350 تقريبا ارتداد ونزول  الستوب امانقطة الارتداد او 1.6374  المهم مع النزول تقديم الستوب (مهم جدا)  هدف النزول بإذن الله اذا واصل نزول  وكسر اللو اليومي 1.6111  هدفنا بإذن الله  1.6050  منها متوقع ارتداد وصعود  المهم نكون فوق اللو الشهري 1.6031 كسره نذهب للو الاخر 1.5982  المهم الستوب لو ارتد اما نقطة الارتداد او اللو 1.6031 او 1.5982  حتى الان واضح شرح التوصية  الان الاحتمال الاخر   المهم يهمنا النقطة 1.6374 تحتها فهو للنزول  فرضا اخترقها فالمجال مفتوح له والله اعلم  حتى 1.6430 تقريبا واحتمال مواصلة الصعود لل1.6500 تقريبا من الواجب اوضح لكم جميع الخيارات    المهم المنطقة من 1.6374 لل 1.6430  هذه تسمى بالمنطقة الصفراء حلوه الصفراء كل شي مباح لها تتوقع النزول وتتوقع الصعود  ماهو مباح لها غير مباح لغيرها  فهي مثل اشارة المرور  فالحذر واجب واجب  والله اليوم وأمس تعبت وبصدق مرهق  ماقصرتم معكم معايدات بالكوم  والحمد لله توفقنا بها جميعا بفضل الله وتوفيقه  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  نستأذنكم كم ساعة للراحه  التوصيات مفصل بها النقاط وواضع جميع الاحتمالات بنك باليابان ماساواها   موفقين بأذن الله

  الشهادة لله ماقصرت 
ادعو الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يارب

----------


## mmhosny

كل سنه و انت بالف خير يا ابو مروان الجميل

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  موفقين بإذن الله  يوم ملئي بالارباح بتوفيق الله إن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> كل سنه و انت بالف خير يا ابو مروان الجميل

 كل عام وانت بخير

----------


## lionofegypt2020

يارب يا ابو مروان جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان....النيوزيلندي دولار...ايه اخباره..نبيع

----------


## aljameel

انا بكتب توصية على اليورو الا وهو صاعد 
المهم راقبوه عند 1.4850
متوقع ارتداد  
اذا ارتد بيع والستوب نقطة 
لحضات وسارفع التوصية عليه موضحة 
المهم راقبو كما ذكرت الان

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين من اقرب نقطة لل 133.60 شراء 
وهي الستوب 
المهم فوق 133.60 اوكي

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل متوقع والله اعلم  
يصعد لل 1.6420 تقريبا 
منها نزول 
بيع 
الستوب نقطة الارتداد او 1.6430 
المهم تحت 1.6430 اخترقها متوقع مزيد من الصعود والله اعلم متوقع 1.6500\1.6480 
والله الموفق

----------


## روح الورد

اخوي الجميل الله يعطيك العافيه على الاداء الرائع 
هل لاحظت قبل قليل حركه العملات , الله اعلم انه فيه رالي صعود ؟

----------


## aljameel

> استاذنا ابو مروان.... ممكن رايك باليورو الى اصبح مجنونا فعلا ........

   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  نبداء باليورو دولار  واعتبروها توصية للجميع  والله اعلم  التجاه العام الرئيسي    قاعدتنا بموجبه نعرف خارطة الطريق لليورو دولار  وللمعلومية كأتجاه عام بيقول فوق 1.4700   متوقع مواصلة الصعود حتى بلوغ هدفه الرئيسي  بإذن الله  1.5200\1.5250  ومتوقع والله اعلم 1.5300  وخاصة اذا اخترقنا 1.4865 والله اعلم  لو نزل تحت 1.4700 لا يلغي الصعود للهدف الرئيسي  انما يأخره والله اعلم  كموجه عامه مالم نكسر 1.4533 تقريبا فنحن بالموجه الصاعده العامة   الان نتكلم عن وضعنا الحالي  الان السعر الحالي  1.4798  طبعا صعد قبل قليل اعلى منه  سأتكلم عنه كأتجاه عام والمتوقع الحالي  أمس الحمد لله توفقنا بفضل الله بالتوصية ووصل لهدفه  1.4820  ومن ضمن التوصية وضحت احتمال يصعد بعد الهدف لل 1.4850  وذكرت متوقع منها ارتداد ونزول  وذكرت بيع منها بعد تاكدنا من الارتداد  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  المهم لازال الوضع قائم كما هو   الان اذا اخترق 1.4810 متوقع والله اعلم  اخترقت قبل قليل اثناء كتابة التوصية  الهدف بإذن الله  1.4850 تقريبا  لو ارتد منها والله اعلم سينزل لتصحيح الموجه الصاعده  نقاط التصحيح المتوقع والله اعلم  النقطة  1.4705 تقريبا وهي مهمه كما وضحتها كأتجاه عام  او  النقطة 1.4600 تقريبا   لو نزل للنقطة 1.4600 تقريبا نراقب النقطة 1.4533\40 المهم نكون فوقها  احتمال ينزل بعض الشي عن 1.4600 نتوقع اي شي  المهم متوقع من احدهم ارتداد وصعود بإذن الله  هدف الصعود بأذن الله  1.4900\1.4950  ومتوقع اكثر بوقتها نتكلم بها  بإذن الله  من احد النقاط المتوقع الارتداد ندخل شراء  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والله الموفق

----------


## صالح بن أحمد

اخي الجميل اليورو ين وصل 134.15 ماتعتقد انه كسر مقاومتين قويتين (134.18 - 134.40 )
وممكن انه راح ينزل تحت مستوى 130.00 - 127.00 لاني بايع من 135.05 وهدفي الاول 133.70 والثاني تحته ب 100 نقطه ام تنصحني بالخروج الان ؟

----------


## lionofegypt2020

شكرا ليك يا ابو مروان على مجهودك
طيب وبالنسبة للكيبل ياريس اليوم
وفى اخبار كتيرة اوى انهرضة وفائدة وحجات كتير

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الجميل الله يعطيك العافيه على الاداء الرائع 
> هل لاحظت قبل قليل حركه العملات , الله اعلم انه فيه رالي صعود ؟

 اخي أقراء الان ماكتبته عن اليورو دولار 
كاهداف بعيدة وقسى على ذالك باقي العملات 
نصيحة لوجه الله تعالى  
ممكن نصيحتي تزعل بعض الاخوان  
ولكن الحقيقة ما احد يزعل منها الا من هو متضرر منها 
فمن يزعل فهذا شأنه  
وهي أسطوانة ضرب الستوبات المشروخه لتبرير ضرب استوب اوغيره 
نصيحة لاتصدقوها بصدق كذبه يراد بها ؟؟؟ 
والموظوع يطول عنها وعن غيرها 
من عيوبي أني صريح اكثر من الازم  
هذه اموال حرام العبث بها لاتعرف صاحبها من أين اتى بها ليسترزق من وراها  
فلا احب أسترسل بالكلام صراحتي جارحة 
ولكن الساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس 
فأنا احترت هل اتكلم فالحقوق كثيرة والا اكون شيطان 
فحقوقكم كثيرة  
والله من وراء القصد

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان....النيوزيلندي دولار...ايه اخباره..نبيع

 لا تستعجل اخي 
الانتظار افضل 
اتاكد منه وسأنوه عليه بإذن الله 
فوات ربح ولا خسارة

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل اليورو ين وصل 134.15 ماتعتقد انه كسر مقاومتين قويتين (134.18 - 134.40 )
> وممكن انه راح ينزل تحت مستوى 130.00 - 127.00 لاني بايع من 135.05 وهدفي الاول 133.70 والثاني تحته ب 100 نقطه ام تنصحني بالخروج الان ؟

 اخي كنزول طبيعي جدا بعد كسره لل 134.40 
وذكرت سابقا في حال كسرها المتوقع 
المتوقع والله اعلم
نزول لل 134 لل 133.80 تقريبا ومنها متوقع ارتداد وذكرتها سابقا بالتوصية عليه ففي حال كسر 134.40 ومنها متوقع ارتداد 
اخي فوق 133.70 فهو للصعود لاغير اوكي 
تحتها لكل حادث حديث 
ولو ترجع للتوصية وملحقاتها ذكرت الصعود والنزول واهدافهم القريبه والبعيده

----------


## aljameel

اخواني الجهاز ثقيل عندي يهنق
فعذرا على التاخير بالرد لبطئه معي

----------


## riyadh1982

مارايك في الاسترالي

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا ليك يا ابو مروان على مجهودك
> طيب وبالنسبة للكيبل ياريس اليوم
> وفى اخبار كتيرة اوى انهرضة وفائدة وحجات كتير

 اخي بالنسبة للكيبل 
ساتكلم عنه لحضات  وارجع لما كتبته اليوم عنه فيه تفاصيل

----------


## aljameel

الان اليورو راقبو 1.4766  مالم تكسر وارتد قبلها متوقع صعود  للهدف 1.4850  ومتوقع 1.4900 وهي اقرب للصواب  السعر الحالي  1.4785  للمراقبه الهامه جدا  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> مارايك في الاسترالي

 اخي الاسترالي والله اعلم 
انا بالامس ذكرت بمشاركة لا احد الاخوان يوصي عليه ببيع 
وذكرت بأن له هدف بإذن الله 8870 اذا اخترق 8774 
هو اليوم اخترقها 
وهدف اخر بإذن الله كهدف عام 8950 تقريبا 
الافضل ننتظر حتى ندخل من نقطة جيدة  
وممكن الدخول به اذا اخترق الان مرة اخرى 8774 
وضع الستوب المناسب لك 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  نبداء باليورو دولار  واعتبروها توصية للجميع  والله اعلم  التجاه العام الرئيسي  قاعدتنا بموجبه نعرف خارطة الطريق لليورو دولار  وللمعلومية كأتجاه عام بيقول فوق 1.4700   متوقع مواصلة الصعود حتى بلوغ هدفه الرئيسي بإذن الله  1.5200\1.5250  ومتوقع والله اعلم 1.5300  وخاصة اذا اخترقنا 1.4865 والله اعلم  لو نزل تحت 1.4700 لا يلغي الصعود للهدف الرئيسي  انما يأخره والله اعلم  كموجه عامه مالم نكسر 1.4533 تقريبا فنحن بالموجه الصاعده العامة  الان نتكلم عن وضعنا الحالي  الان السعر الحالي  1.4798  طبعا صعد قبل قليل اعلى منه  سأتكلم عنه كأتجاه عام والمتوقع الحالي  أمس الحمد لله توفقنا بفضل الله بالتوصية ووصل لهدفه 1.4820  ومن ضمن التوصية وضحت احتمال يصعد بعد الهدف لل 1.4850  وذكرت متوقع منها ارتداد ونزول  وذكرت بيع منها بعد تاكدنا من الارتداد  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  المهم لازال الوضع قائم كما هو   الان اذا اخترق 1.4810 متوقع والله اعلم  اخترقت قبل قليل اثناء كتابة التوصية  الهدف بإذن الله  1.4850 تقريبا  لو ارتد منها والله اعلم سينزل لتصحيح الموجه الصاعده  نقاط التصحيح المتوقع والله اعلم  النقطة 1.4705 تقريبا وهي مهمه كما وضحتها كأتجاه عام  او  النقطة 1.4600 تقريبا   لو نزل للنقطة 1.4600 تقريبا نراقب النقطة 1.4533\40 المهم نكون فوقها  احتمال ينزل بعض الشي عن 1.4600 نتوقع اي شي  المهم متوقع من احدهم ارتداد وصعود بإذن الله  هدف الصعود بأذن الله  1.4900\1.4950  ومتوقع اكثر بوقتها نتكلم بها بإذن الله  من احد النقاط المتوقع الارتداد ندخل شراء  والستوب نقطة الارتداد   والله الموفق

   

> الان اليورو راقبو 1.4766   مالم تكسر وارتد قبلها متوقع صعود  للهدف 1.4850  ومتوقع 1.4900 وهي اقرب للصواب  السعر الحالي  1.4785  للمراقبه الهامه جدا   والله اعلم

     للمشاهدة والله الموفق  في حال كسر كما ذكرت 1.4766  نرجع للتوصية التي كتبتها ونراقب النقاط المذكورة بها  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم  فوق اللو الحالي 1.6353 او 340  متوقع صعوده بأذن الله  وهدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.6500\1.6480   بشرط اختراقه 1.6435 تقريبا  السعر الحالي  1.6372  والله الموفق  للمراقبة والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق  جميعاااااااااااااا

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم  فوق اللو الحالي 1.6353 او 340  متوقع صعوده بأذن الله  وهدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.6500\1.6480   بشرط اختراقه 1.6435 تقريبا  السعر الحالي  1.6372  والله الموفق  للمراقبة والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق   جميعاااااااااااااا

   وللمعلومية والله اعلم  مفتاح بوابة 1.6430\35 و 1.6500\1.6480  المفتاح هو النقطة 1.6395  وذكرتها من يوم امس وكررتها البارح بالمساء وكررتها اليوم  النقطة 1.6395 مهمة جدا والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  134.38  والله اعلم  فوق 134.50 متوقع صعود وبأختراق الهاي اليوم  بأذن الله هدفنا  136.20\10  اختراقنا لل 136.45\50  بإذن الله هدفنا  138 تقريبا  ومتوقع اهداف اخرى  139\139.50  تحت 134.60 والله اعلم  متوقع نزول لل 133.90 + - تقريبا  ومنها متوقع ارتداد وصعود لنفس الاهداف والله اعلم  المهم يكون فوق 133.70  لو نزل كما هو متوقع بإذن الله ندخل شراء  والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 133.70  ومجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب  والله الموفق  كسر 133.70 متوقع نزول وسأتكلم عنها لاحقا بإذن الله  كتوقع محتمل لل 132.30\35  كسر 132.30 المجال مفتوح له لل 129 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم  فوق اللو الحالي 1.6353 او 340  متوقع صعوده بأذن الله  وهدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.6500\1.6480   بشرط اختراقه 1.6435 تقريبا  السعر الحالي  1.6372  والله الموفق  للمراقبة والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق   جميعاااااااااااااا

   

> وللمعلومية والله اعلم  مفتاح بوابة 1.6430\35 و 1.6500\1.6480  المفتاح هو النقطة 1.6395  وذكرتها من يوم امس وكررتها البارح بالمساء وكررتها اليوم  النقطة 1.6395 مهمة جدا والله اعلم  والله الموفق

   وسأتكلم عن النزول   بشكل موسع افضل  ولو اني ارجح الصعود حتى اللحضه والله اعلم  ولو نزل تحت 1.6340  متوقع ينزل لل 1.6270 \1.6300تقريبا  ومحتمل 1.6250  لو واصل نزول تحت 1.6240  فهدفه والله اعلم بكسر اللو 1.6111  1.6050\30  وكسر اللو الشهري 1.5982  هدف له والله اعلم  1.5850  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار كندي  السعر الحالي  1.0685  انا من فترة وصيت عليه وذكرت له هدف والله اعلم  1.0400  طبعا الهدف لازال قائم بإذن الله  الان والله اعلم متوقع نزول كمعطيات امامي  من يدخل به يحفظ الصفحة بالمفظله حتى بلوغ هدفه  البيع من السعر الحالي او اذا صعد  الستوب  1.0735  الاهداف بإذن الله   1.0630  نزل تحت متوقع نزول لل 1.0550 باختراق اللو 1.0590  وهدف اخر بإذن الله  1.0500  وهدف اخر بإذن الله  1.0400  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

رجاء خاص  لمن دخل بالكيبل واليورو دولار  تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  بمجرد الكيبل يخترق 1.6395  واليورو دولار يخترق 1.4820  والتركيز على النقاط التى ذكرتها بالتوصيات عليهم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   موفقين بإذن الله  كيف أنا معكم ادخلكم بالوقت المناسب بدون مخاطرة  الا يستاهل الشايب الشائب  دعوة منكم بظهر غيب جزاكم الله خير

----------


## riyadh1982

> رجاء خاص  لمن دخل بالكيبل واليورو دولار  تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  بمجرد الكيبل يخترق 1.6395  واليورو دولار يخترق 1.4820  والتركيز على النقاط التى ذكرتها بالتوصيات عليهم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   موفقين بإذن الله  كيف أنا معكم ادخلكم بالوقت المناسب بدون مخاطرة  الا يستاهل الشايب الشائب   دعوة منكم بظهر غيب جزاكم الله خير

  :Good: بارك الله فيك بصراحة انا من اكثر الناس اللي تستمتع في كلامك الانيق والواضح واعذرني على كثرة الاسئلة  :Eh S(7):

----------


## abomo3az

أخى الجميل  
اسأل الله أن يجعل عملك هذا خالصا لوجهه الكريم  
وأن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة .. إنه ولى ذلك والقادر عليه

----------


## BRUFEN

والله يا أبو مروان لا تكفيك صفحات لشكرك والدعاء لك 
جزاك الله كل خير وأثابك خير الثواب ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب
وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ووفقك لكل خير 
وجمعنا الله وإياك في الفردوس الأعلى وجميع المسلمين
يارب ياكريم

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك بصراحة انا من اكثر الناس اللي تستمتع في كلامك الانيق والواضح واعذرني على كثرة الاسئلة

 جزاك الله خير 
اخي أسأل ولاحرج بخدمتك والجميع 
بشرط كل اجابة لسؤال دعوة بظهر غيب    

> أخى الجميل  
> اسأل الله أن يجعل عملك هذا خالصا لوجهه الكريم  
> وأن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة .. إنه ولى ذلك والقادر عليه

 جزاك الله الله خير 
والله هذا ما ابحث عنه واعمل لأجله بإذن الله

----------


## penelope

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الجميل..

----------


## aljameel

> والله يا أبو مروان لا تكفيك صفحات لشكرك والدعاء لك 
> جزاك الله كل خير وأثابك خير الثواب ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب
> وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ووفقك لكل خير 
> وجمعنا الله وإياك في الفردوس الأعلى وجميع المسلمين
> يارب ياكريم

 جزاك الله خير 
ولك بمثلها  
الله ما اسعد الكلمات الله يسعدك دنيا واخره

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله كل خير اخي الجميل..

 بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## riyadh1982

اخوي الجميل في فرصة على الكندي فرنك فما رايك بالشراء فيه

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الجميل في فرصة على الكندي فرنك فما رايك بالشراء فيه

 لحضه احمل بياناته

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الجميل في فرصة على الكندي فرنك فما رايك بالشراء فيه

 الكندي فرنك  والله اعلم  راقبه هو بمنطقة والله اعلم   بحافة الهاوية  متوقع ارتداد صعود  هدف الصعود بإذن الله  9800 تقريبا  هو سعره الحالي  9566  اختار احد النقطتين ووضعها استوب  9550\9535  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين راقبهوه  والله اعلم   سينفجر انفجار شديدا  مضغوط على الاخير  ارجعو للتوصية علية بالصفحة السابقة  الانفجار باي لحضه اتوقع  والله الموفق

----------


## riyadh1982

لووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووولو 
اول مره انجح في شي وشكلها اخر مره

----------


## aljameel

> لووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووولو 
> اول مره انجح في شي وشكلها اخر مره

 اذا نجحت التوصية وصعد 
بصدق انت جايب الذيب من ذيله 
عاصره على الاخير اختيارك لنقطة الدخول اكثر من ممتازه 
وابشرك لن تكون اخر مرة بإذن الله تتكرر الاف المرات 
والله يكتب للتوصية النجاح يارب 
بالتوفيق اخي

----------


## riyadh1982

هذا فضل من الله ثم تشجيعك  
طبعا ومنكم نستفيد  من المتابعة ودروسك

----------


## the night steed

ابو مروان اليورو ين 
كسر الترند اليومي الصاعد 
مو اقرب للهبوط

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار كندي  السعر الحالي  1.0685  انا من فترة وصيت عليه وذكرت له هدف والله اعلم  1.0400  طبعا الهدف لازال قائم بإذن الله  الان والله اعلم متوقع نزول كمعطيات امامي  من يدخل به يحفظ الصفحة بالمفظله حتى بلوغ هدفه  البيع من السعر الحالي او اذا صعد  الستوب  1.0735  الاهداف بإذن الله   1.0630  نزل تحت متوقع نزول لل 1.0550 باختراق اللو 1.0590  وهدف اخر بإذن الله  1.0500  وهدف اخر بإذن الله  1.0400   والله الموفق

 رجاء خاص  لمن دخل بالتوصية مجرد يكسر 1.0658  تقديم الستوب لنقطة دخولنا  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## OPED2009

> الكيبل

 ماهو الكيبل هل هو باوند دولار

----------


## the night steed

> ماهو الكيبل هل هو باوند دولار

 نعم هو الباوند دولار
GBPUSD

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان اليورو ين 
> كسر الترند اليومي الصاعد 
> مو اقرب للهبوط

 اخي والله اعلم 
فوق 134.45 اكثر من ممتاز 
تحتها لايزال والله اعلم للصعود 
النزول تحتها ليصحح موجه صاعده ليواصل الصعود 
المهم فوق 133.70\65 
مالم تكسر غصب عنه صاعد 
اي نزول المهم فوق 133.70 لا اخذ قوة اضافية للموجه الدافعه والله اعلم 
امامه نقطة مهمه وهي 136.40 تقريبا يجب اختراقها لمواصلة الصعود للاهداف الاخرى 
بالغالب الموجه التى تقترب من الهدف على ان لايقل عن 75% من الهدف لل 90% ولا تصل له اما ضعف بالموجه او اسباب اخرى 
فغالبا لتكوين موجه اخرى أصغر منها لتساعدها بالوصول لهدفها فاذا نجحت الموجه بما ذكرته سبحان الله يتضاعف الهدف وكمثال لو نجح اليورو ين ووصل لهدفه 136\136.30 تقريبا 
واصل بعده على الاقل 10 لل  15 نقطة 
فتوقع ضعف الهدف ويكون الهدف 139\139.50 تقريبا 
طبعا يدعمها مؤاشرات اخرى وشروط اخرى كثيرة ولها موصافات لابد تكون فل ابوشن 
ليست نضرية عامه  
شرحتها ببساطه بالبلدي لفهمها المهم توصيل المعلومة 
لو شرحتها بمفهومها الحقيقي لتهتم بالشرح وتهت انا معكم

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم اخواني واخواتي 
بصدق النوم غلاب 
اراكم لاحقا بإذن الله 
موضح النقاط صعود ونزول للكل موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## BRUFEN

نوم العوافي يارب وماقصرت والله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه

----------


## saud33

ماشاء الله عليك يابو مروان  شرح وافي وكافي   
مانقول الا الله يجزاك عنا كل خير  
والله ان اللسان يعجز عن شكرك وكل مانقول قليل في حقك

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ابو مرواان عايز اعرف منك ايه اخبار فائدة الدولار انهرضة وايه اقوى عمله هياثر عليها
وهيخليها تتحرك كام نقطة مثلا وما هو التوقع للاتجاه ف الخبر للكيبل او اليورو ين او المجنون

----------


## دانة

مساء الخير استاذي الله يحققلك الي بالك ويحسن حالك
في طلب بسيط ياليت اذا ذكرت لنا توصية وحددت الهدف  تبين لنا الهدف القريب والبعيد 
يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## SiLenT HeLL

اخي العزيز ابو مروان اتوقع والله تعالى اعلى واعلم بان الباوند ين فرصه  للبيع 150.20   
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
اليوم غياب سامحونا

----------


## alaapl2002

جزاك الله كل خير ابو مروان
لو تعطينا رايك الان باليورو دولار

----------


## معن طارق

اخي ابو مروان لو سمحت الملكي الى اين؟

----------


## MR_ADEL

> السلام عليكم 
> اليوم غياب سامحونا

 سامحنا انت على تعب معانا

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله كل خير ابو مروان
> لو تعطينا رايك الان باليورو دولار

 اليورو دولار  انا من امس تكلمت عليه وذكرت متوقع صعوده لل 1.4850 وتقريبا  ومنها مراقبته اما يواصل صعود  وحددت اهدافه صعودا  والحمد لله وصل 1.4848 وارتد نزول   او يرتد نزول وذكرت نقاطه المتوقع الارتداد منها في حال نزل  وممكن الاستفاده منه بالبيع  نقاط المتوقع الارتداد منها 1.4700 و 1.4600  الان هو تحت 1.4700 نراقب النقطة 1.4600 تقريبا  متوقع منها ارتداد وصعود والله اعلم  اهداف الصعود بإذن الله  1.4950   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  134.50  متوقع والله اعلم نزول  مراقبته الان لو صعد استغلال اي صعود وبيع  هدف النزول بإذن الله  133.75 + - تقريبا  الستوب  135  او ضعو مايناسبكم  مجرد يكسر 134 تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  من الهدف مراقبته متوقع ارتداد وصعود او مواصلة نزول  لو ارتد ممكن الدخول شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  موفقين بإذن الله  وسأتابع معكم في حال واصل نزول او ارتد من الهدف  ملحق للتوصية  لو نزل بعد الهدف 133.75  متوقع بإذن الله 133.55  واصل نزول وكسر 133.40 تقريبا  متوقع يواصل نزول 132.30 تقريبا  ويكون نهاية النزول بإذن الله

----------


## Ha-D

السلام عليكم:
دخلت شراء من أمس والهدف 136. أين أضع الستوب؟ ومالذي غير رأيك في التعزيز مع كل نزول بالشراء؟
تحياتي.

----------


## دانة

صباح الخير استاذي 
ممكن تقولنا عن الباوند هبوط ولا صعود بليييييييييييز

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم:
> دخلت شراء من أمس والهدف 136. أين أضع الستوب؟ ومالذي غير رأيك في التعزيز مع كل نزول بالشراء؟
> تحياتي.

 اخي والله الهدف قائم ولكن اخاف يكسر 133.70 
فأنا امس ذكرت فوق 134.50 متوقع صعود والاهداف التي ذكرتها  تحتها نراقب 133.70 المهم نكون فوقها ولاتكسر كسرها نتوقع 132.30 
فلو تلاحظ التوصية هي نفسها بنفس النقاط التي ذكرتها سابقا 
هذا اخي السوق فلابد نتكيف معه مجرد ارى توقع للكسر لابد من التنويه عليه وهذا واجبي 
الوقت الحالي ارى نزول لو طرى تغير في الاتجاه سابلغ عنه وانوه عليه بوقته بإذن الله

----------


## Ha-D

ومع ذلك لم تذكر لي الستوب. يعطيك العافية.

----------


## aljameel

> ومع ذلك لم تذكر لي الستوب. يعطيك العافية.

 كم سعر دخولك شراء

----------


## the night steed

> ومع ذلك لم تذكر لي الستوب. يعطيك العافية.

 امس صعد 50 نقطه كم سعر دخولك شراء

----------


## Ha-D

134.4

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير استاذي 
> ممكن تقولنا عن الباوند هبوط ولا صعود بليييييييييييز

 وانت اختي بلييييييز  الاخ ماجد واضع توصية علية فلا ارغب اشوش على التوصية  الفرق بين الستوب وسعر الدخول بيع تقريبا 65 نقطة التوصية  لو قدر الله وضرب الستوب   قلب العمليه لشراء  وخذي مني ضعف الخسارة   كم 130 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله  1.6550  تحياتي

----------


## the night steed

> 134.4

 اذا حضر الماء بطل التيمم 
مدام ابو مروان موجود 
والله يعطيه الصحه والعافيه 
يفيدك اكثر منا 
لكن الحمد لله مشتراك مو فوق 134.40 
السعر عندها الأن

----------


## aljameel

> 134.4

 اغلق اخي الان انت بمنطقة ربح 
واعمل مابالتوصية 
والله يكتب لك ولنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> اذا حضر الماء بطل التيمم 
> مدام ابو مروان موجود 
> والله يعطيه الصحه والعافيه 
> يفيدك اكثر منا 
> لكن الحمد لله مشتراك مو فوق 134.40 
> السعر عندها الأن

 كلكم خير وبركة

----------


## Ha-D

> اذا حضر الماء بطل التيمم 
> مدام ابو مروان موجود 
> والله يعطيه الصحه والعافيه 
> يفيدك اكثر منا 
> لكن الحمد لله مشتراك مو فوق 134.40 
> السعر عندها الأن

 ان شاء اللة مافية مشكلة وماقصرت ولا بيقصر أبو مروان. هو الغرض معرفة الستوب ومتى ننهي  صفقة الشراء. تسلمون جميع.

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  134.50  متوقع والله اعلم نزول  مراقبته الان لو صعد استغلال اي صعود وبيع  هدف النزول بإذن الله  133.75 + - تقريبا  الستوب  135  او ضعو مايناسبكم  مجرد يكسر 134 تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  من الهدف مراقبته متوقع ارتداد وصعود او مواصلة نزول  لو ارتد ممكن الدخول شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  موفقين بإذن الله  وسأتابع معكم في حال واصل نزول او ارتد من الهدف  ملحق للتوصية  لو نزل بعد الهدف 133.75  متوقع بإذن الله 133.55  واصل نزول وكسر 133.40 تقريبا  متوقع يواصل نزول 132.30 تقريبا   ويكون نهاية النزول بإذن الله

   للمشاهدة والله الموفق  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## Ha-D

> اغلق اخي الان انت بمنطقة ربح 
> واعمل مابالتوصية 
> والله يكتب لك ولنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

  اوكية ويعطيك العافية. اسف على الدوشة :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> ان شاء اللة مافية مشكلة وماقصرت ولا بيقصر أبو مروان. هو الغرض معرفة الستوب ومتى ننهي صفقة الشراء. تسلمون جميع.

 اخي خذ هذه النصيحة 
دخلت بتوصية وصعد مثلا انت داخل شراء من 134.40 
مجرد يصعد طبعا بعد الاطمئنان عليه ارفع الستوب 
وحجزء جزء من ربحك على الاقل لو 10 نقاط  
وهكذا ومع الارتفاع ارفع الستوب طبعا ضع فارق بين الستوب والسعر

----------


## ahmed taha ragab

ياااااااااارب إكرمنا يااااااااااااااااااارب :Hands:

----------


## ali_sii

> وانت اختي بلييييييز  الاخ ماجد واضع توصية علية فلا ارغب اشوش على التوصية  الفرق بين الستوب وسعر الدخول بيع تقريبا 65 نقطة التوصية  لو قدر الله وضرب الستوب   قلب العمليه لشراء  وخذي مني ضعف الخسارة كم 130 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله  1.6550  تحياتي

  السلام عليكم
كل يوم تزيد محبه وغلاوه فما اجمل احترام الاخرين

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاخوة والاخوات السهرانين  ايش رأيكم نفتح نقاش ومنه نستفيد على كذا جوز عملة واحد واحد طبعا بشارت  منها معرفة اتجاه العملة اقصد الاتجاه العام والاتجاه الحالي  سأبد بالكيبل  ساضع شارتان الشارت الاول للموجه العامه فريم 4 ساعات  والشارت الثاني على فريم الساعة للموجه الحالية  ارجو تطبيق شارتان لديكم ومنها نتناقش واحد واحد اوكي  الشارت الاول  المفروض يكون صعود ويصحح عند 38% وهي تمثل 1.6400  ومنها يرتد صعود هو نزل لل 1.6401 وارتد   ثم عاود ينزل مرة اخرى وكسر1.6401  وهي توصية سابقة لي اكيد تذكروها   هو المفروض لاينزل عن 38% ولكن نضع حسابات اخرى على افتراضات اخرى  وهي منها انه نازل وهدف له 1.6850 تقريبا  وافتراض اخر لعلى وعسى يكون نزول تحت 38% ويرتد صعودا للاهداف الصاعدة  وافتراض اخر تصحيح لل 50 او 61 % وارتداد وصعود وهو ممكن ومو ممكن بصدق اضعف  من يحدد لنا الممكن والغير ممكن نرجع للشارت الثاني فريم الساعة  هو  من يحدد لنا الاتجاه هل ارتداد او مواصلة   اوكي وضحت الفكرة  وذكرتها سابقا اهدافه الصاعدة والهدف الرئيسي 1.7500 طبعا قبلها اهداف       الان نتكلم عن الشارت الثاني فريم الساعة للموجه الحالية  وذكرت هي من تحددلنا الموجه الاكبر هل نزول او صعود  الان نتكلم عن الموجه نفسها هل هي صاعده اما نزول  اذا كانت صاعده تصحح اما عند 38% او 50% او مابينهم  مجرد نزول السعر تحت 50% تقريبا تحت 1.6300  فنضع احتمال النزول والصعود  ولكن اضع للنزول الاحتمال الاقوى  تاكيد النزول بكسر 76%  وهنا مربط الفرس فنعرف اتجاهنا انه نزول كموجه حالية وكموجه عامه  وفي حال ارتد صعود ولم يكسر 76%  فتوقع الصعود فمثلا انا الان لو صعد هدفه الاول 1.6550 مجرد وصوله للهدف نتوقع هدف الثاني واذا الهدف الثاني صعد بناء فوق 1.6600  نقوله شكرا لك ماقصرت  ننسى الموجه الهابط العامه وندخل بالموجه العامه الصاده  ونفكر بالصعود لاغير لانه نحن دخلنا الموجه العامه الصاعده  اوكي وضحت الفكرة  ماعليكم الا المراقبة ومتابعة الشارتات والمرونه معها والتكيف  يارب اني وصلت الفكرة لكم كما ينبغي  والباقي عليكم

----------


## penelope

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  134.50  متوقع والله اعلم نزول  مراقبته الان لو صعد استغلال اي صعود وبيع  هدف النزول بإذن الله  133.75 + - تقريبا  الستوب  135  او ضعو مايناسبكم  مجرد يكسر 134 تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  من الهدف مراقبته متوقع ارتداد وصعود او مواصلة نزول  لو ارتد ممكن الدخول شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  موفقين بإذن الله  وسأتابع معكم في حال واصل نزول او ارتد من الهدف  ملحق للتوصية  لو نزل بعد الهدف 133.75  متوقع بإذن الله 133.55  واصل نزول وكسر 133.40 تقريبا  متوقع يواصل نزول 132.30 تقريبا   ويكون نهاية النزول بإذن الله

  
سنتابع نقاطك أخي الجميل.وقد ذكرت انه بإذن الله لن ينزل اقل من 132.30 ..ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  134.50  متوقع والله اعلم نزول  مراقبته الان لو صعد استغلال اي صعود وبيع  هدف النزول بإذن الله  133.75 + - تقريبا  الستوب  135  او ضعو مايناسبكم  مجرد يكسر 134 تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  من الهدف مراقبته متوقع ارتداد وصعود او مواصلة نزول  لو ارتد ممكن الدخول شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  موفقين بإذن الله  وسأتابع معكم في حال واصل نزول او ارتد من الهدف  ملحق للتوصية  لو نزل بعد الهدف 133.75  متوقع بإذن الله 133.55  واصل نزول وكسر 133.40 تقريبا  متوقع يواصل نزول 132.30 تقريبا   ويكون نهاية النزول بإذن الله

   الحمد لله التوصية محققه 60 نقطة  الان كما ذكرت تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول 134.50 او 134.40  ونراقب كما هو موضح بالتوصية لا زيادة ولانقصان ماعليكم الا المراقبة والتطبيق  الان هو واقف على خط 38% من الموجه الصاعدة اذا كانت تصحيحه وهي تمثل 133.90  انا لم اذكرها بالتوصية  نسيان مني فنضع لها حساب  المهم سبحان كسر 132.30 فمتوقع نزول لل 129.50\129  واحتمال يرتد منها او قبله  والله انا مضطر الا اترككم لامر هام بالنسبة لي   اراكم بالمساء او غدا بإذن الله  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## BRUFEN

ما شاء الله عليك عيني عليك باردة والله يوفقك ويحرسك من العين
وجزاك الله كل خير وأثابك خير الثواب 
انا لعبت معه فوق وتحت والحمدلله والشكر لله 
الله يسلمك من كل شر يارب ويعطيك الصحة والعافيه

----------


## saadkanzallah

الحمد لله التوصية محققه

----------


## SiLenT HeLL

> اخي العزيز ابو مروان اتوقع والله تعالى اعلى واعلم بان الباوند ين فرصه للبيع 150.20  
> تحياتي

   الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## ahmed taha ragab

> الشارت الاول  المفروض يكون صعود ويصحح عند 38% وهي تمثل 1.6400  ومنها يرتد صعود هو نزل لل 1.6401 وارتد   ثم عاود ينزل مرة اخرى وكسر1.6401  وهي توصية سابقة لي اكيد تذكروها   هو المفروض لاينزل عن 38% ولكن نضع حسابات اخرى على افتراضات اخرى

 أخي أريد أن أفهم أكثر ماذكرته ....أيضا لقد قلت أنك قد قلتها في توصية لك قبل ذلك ...فإذا أمك أن تدلني على توصيتك هذه كي أستطيع فهم ما قلته أكثر.....
جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي

----------


## ahmed154

يا اخ جميل 
اولا اشكرك على توصيات اليورو ين 
ثانيا كنت عايز اعرف هو اليورو دولار اتجاهه صاعد ام هابط 
انا عامل عقد شراء لليورو ين  وخسران معايا بس الحمد لله الكيبل والمجنون معوضين الخسارة 
هل  اتجاه هابط  فأفلق العقد  ولا ممكن يصعد  
وإن صعد ما هى النقطة المحتمل الارتداد منها

----------


## abomo3az

أين أنت أخى الجميل ؟ ف وسط هذه الحروب والمعارك !!!

----------


## diefallh

السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
 بعد اذنك اخى اود  رايك فى الشارت  
الموجة الخامسة تنتهى فين 
مشكور  مقدماا

----------


## hakem

بعد اذن الاخ الجميل 
بالنسبه للاخ احمد اعتقد ان اليورو ين سينهى نزوله بحوالى   130 
و بعدها صعود ان شاء الله

----------


## forex rising

السلام عليكم 
شارت ما يفهم الا الجميل ( اثبات الشئ لا ينفي ما عداه  :Big Grin: ) 
سؤالي يا استاذنا في الشارت المرفق في اي شئ يدل على الصعود 
ولا الين مستمر بالنزول ومعناه يجر معه اليورو ين والمجنون 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء نريد رايك

----------


## forex rising

> السلام عليكم 
> شارت ما يفهم الا الجميل ( اثبات الشئ لا ينفي ما عداه ) 
> سؤالي يا استاذنا في الشارت المرفق في اي شئ يدل على الصعود 
> ولا الين مستمر بالنزول ومعناه يجر معه اليورو ين والمجنون 
> جزاك الله خير الجزاء نريد رايك

 عذرا هذا هو الشارت

----------


## forex rising

وبالنسبة لشارت اليورو ين 
نلاحظ التالي كسر ترند صاعد وهو الترند الاصفر والذي بدا من منذ يوم 17 jul ونحن الان بانتظار كسر مستوى 61 فايبو الي هو اقوى مستوى امامه حاليا اذا اخترقه فسيكون هدفنا الاولي 150 نقطة والي يمثل ترند صاعد قوي اللون الاخضر والذي بدا من يوم 2 mar اختراقه والله اعلم سيؤدي بالزوج الى الهاويه 
اما اذا حصل السيناريو المعاكس ورجعت الشمعه واغلقت مع الترند الاصفر الصاعد فهذا يؤدي بنا الى هدف شمالي اولي 150 نقطة حيث التقاء ترند هابط بدا 1 اغسطس ومستوى 38 فايبو 
والله اعلم 
الشارت بين يدي الاستاذ ليحكم عليه 
واخر دعواي ان فك كرب استاذنا الكبير ووفقه الى ما تحب وترضى
 والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وازيدك من الشعر بيت وادريك انك تحب مؤشر الوولف طبعا الوولف يدعم النزول بصوره واضحه جدا واول اهدافه خط الترند الاخضر الصاعد حيث بدايه الموجه الخامسه هي قمه الملامسه للترند الازرق الهابط واذا حبيت ارفق الشارت 
وننتظر رايك

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
أسف لعدم المتابعه والانقطاع الجبري 
اكرر أسفي

----------


## aljameel

ساحاول جاهدا الرد على الجميع بقدر المستطاع قبيل افتتاح السوق 
اسبوع موفق بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  134.50  متوقع والله اعلم نزول  مراقبته الان لو صعد استغلال اي صعود وبيع  هدف النزول بإذن الله  133.75 + - تقريبا  الستوب  135  او ضعو مايناسبكم  مجرد يكسر 134 تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  من الهدف مراقبته متوقع ارتداد وصعود او مواصلة نزول  لو ارتد ممكن الدخول شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  موفقين بإذن الله  وسأتابع معكم في حال واصل نزول او ارتد من الهدف  ملحق للتوصية  لو نزل بعد الهدف 133.75  متوقع بإذن الله 133.55  واصل نزول وكسر 133.40 تقريبا  متوقع يواصل نزول 132.30 تقريبا   ويكون نهاية النزول بإذن الله

  

> ما شاء الله عليك عيني عليك باردة والله يوفقك ويحرسك من العين
> وجزاك الله كل خير وأثابك خير الثواب 
> انا لعبت معه فوق وتحت والحمدلله والشكر لله 
> الله يسلمك من كل شر يارب ويعطيك الصحة والعافيه

 جزاك الله خير اخي 
ومبرووك تستاهل كل خير

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  134.50  متوقع والله اعلم نزول  مراقبته الان لو صعد استغلال اي صعود وبيع  هدف النزول بإذن الله  133.75 + - تقريبا  الستوب  135  او ضعو مايناسبكم  مجرد يكسر 134 تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  من الهدف مراقبته متوقع ارتداد وصعود او مواصلة نزول  لو ارتد ممكن الدخول شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  موفقين بإذن الله  وسأتابع معكم في حال واصل نزول او ارتد من الهدف  ملحق للتوصية  لو نزل بعد الهدف 133.75  متوقع بإذن الله 133.55  واصل نزول وكسر 133.40 تقريبا  متوقع يواصل نزول 132.30 تقريبا   ويكون نهاية النزول بإذن الله

      

> الحمد لله التوصية محققه 60 نقطة    الان كما ذكرت تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول 134.50 او 134.40  ونراقب كما هو موضح بالتوصية لا زيادة ولانقصان ماعليكم الا المراقبة والتطبيق  الان هو واقف على خط 38% من الموجه الصاعدة اذا كانت تصحيحه وهي تمثل 133.90  انا لم اذكرها بالتوصية نسيان مني فنضع لها حساب  المهم سبحان كسر 132.30 فمتوقع نزول لل 129.50\129  واحتمال يرتد منها او قبله  والله انا مضطر الا اترككم لامر هام بالنسبة لي   اراكم بالمساء او غدا بإذن الله   موفقين بإذن الله

    اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر التوصية الحمد لله محققه 300 نقطة مبروووك لمن دخل بها  أسف لعدم المتابعة   الان السعر الحالي 131.55  كسر 131.42 متوقع مواصلة النزول  هدف النزول بإذن الله 129.25   والله اعلم متوقع اكثر  مالم يكسر 131.42 متوقع ارتداد وصعود فممكن الاستفادة منه بالصعود الستوب 131.42  الهدف القناعة مجرد يتاكد الصعود سأنوه عنه بإذن الله  وللمعلومية النزول اقرب من الصعود ولكن الاستفادة منه في حال صعد لقرب الستوب 13 نقطة   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## anwar

السلام عليكم
اخي الجميل هل تتوقع نزول اكثر للمجنون

----------


## MR_ADEL

حمد لله على سلامتك ابو مروان ....ممكن اخبار الكيبل ايه ان شاء الله ؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> اخي الجميل هل تتوقع نزول اكثر للمجنون

 والله اعلم اتوقع نزول له 
انا في السابق ذكرت النقطة 149 فوقها صعود تحتها نزول  
وحددت اهداف النزول من ضمنها احتمال يمتد النزول لل 140 فما زال الخيارالنزول قائم 
ولكن يفضل الان الانتظار حتى نراقب الافتتاح ومنها نحد نقطة للدخول في حال مواصلة النزول 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> حمد لله على سلامتك ابو مروان ....ممكن اخبار الكيبل ايه ان شاء الله ؟؟؟

 الله يسلمك اخي عادل  انا بالسابق ذكرت نقاط مهمه للنزول كثيرة  وذكرت هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.5850\1.5800  فالهدف قائم بإذن الله  الافضل نراقب الافتتاح وبإذن الله نتوفق من نقطة جيدة للدخول  هدف الكيبل تقريبا 1.5805 بإذن الله  من بعدها لو واصل نزول متوقع مواصلة النزول حتى 1.5600   او يرتد من الهدف الاحتملين وارده نراقب ونحكم عليه  والله الموفق  وسأوضح اكثر عليه بعد الافتتاح

----------


## mmhosny

الأسترالي دولار ابو مروان..ايه رايك فيه

----------


## aljameel

> الأسترالي دولار ابو مروان..ايه رايك فيه

 الاسترالي دولار  والله اعلم  السعر الحالي  8661  تحت 8712 وهي الستوب بإذن الله متوقع هدف 8555  مالم يكسر 8500\8490 تقريبا فنحن بموجه صاعده   هدفه الرئيسي 8950 بإذن الله   لو نزل للهدف كما هو متوقع 8555 لو واصل نزول بعده اخذ الحذر  لو ارتد من الهدف 8555 تقريبا ممكن الشراء   والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 8500  كسر 8500 تقريبا نزول في نزول  والله الموفق  اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله  واخذ بالحسبان فوق 8600 مواصلة صعود والله اعلم

----------


## معن طارق

الله يحييك اخ ابو مروان
سلاماتي و تحياتي

----------


## أحمد السعيد

واليورو دولار 
الى اين هذا الاسبوع 
موفقين ان شاء الله و لكم الشكر

----------


## aljameel

> واليورو دولار 
> الى اين هذا الاسبوع 
> موفقين ان شاء الله و لكم الشكر

 اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.4585  والله اعلم  متوقع ينزل لل 1.4550 تقريبا ومنها يرتد  مالم يكسر 1.4545 فهو والله اعلم للصعود  اهداف الصعود بإذن الله 1.4950 وفوق   لو كسر 1.4545 متوقع نزول لل 1.4330 تقريبا   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون  السعر الحالي  140.79  للمراقبه  والله اعلم فوق 140 متوقع صعوده لاحد النقطتين ومنها يرتد نزول  142.30 او 144+ - تقريبا  من احدهم متوقع ارتداد ونزول والله اعلم  مجرد يتاكد الارتداد و النزول ساضغ الاهداف بإذن الله  هي بالغالب تكون باختراق اللو 139\138.20 بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## ابو الصادق

انا معي صفقة شراء للكيبل من الاسبوع الماضي .... هل تنصحني اعمل هدج الان ... سعر الشراء كان من 1.6200 ... ارجو الافادة ان امكن ... ولك جزيل الشكر ...   ومعي صفقة على المجنون من سعر 147.00 فهل اغلقها ام استمر بها ام اعمل هدج ... ومتى استطيع فك الهيدج ..لانه ممكن يصعد وما يرجع لسعر صفقة الهيدج ...  ارجو الايضاح ان امكن مشكورا

----------


## aljameel

> انا معي صفقة شراء للكيبل من الاسبوع الماضي .... هل تنصحني اعمل هدج الان ... سعر الشراء كان من 1.6200 ... ارجو الافادة ان امكن ... ولك جزيل الشكر ...   ومعي صفقة على المجنون من سعر 147.00 فهل اغلقها ام استمر بها ام اعمل هدج ... ومتى استطيع فك الهيدج ..لانه ممكن يصعد وما يرجع لسعر صفقة الهيدج ...   ارجو الايضاح ان امكن مشكورا

  
والله اعلم هم بمناطق ارتداد الان 
كما اوضحت على المجنون
لا انصحك بالهدج الافضل راقب والله كريم

----------


## ابو الصادق

> والله اعلم هم بمناطق ارتداد الان 
> كما اوضحت على المجنون
> لا انصحك بالهدج الافضل راقب والله كريم

 بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خيرا على جهدك معي ...

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.4585  والله اعلم  متوقع ينزل لل 1.4550 تقريبا ومنها يرتد  مالم يكسر 1.4545 فهو والله اعلم للصعود  اهداف الصعود بإذن الله 1.4950 وفوق   لو كسر 1.4545 متوقع نزول لل 1.4330 تقريبا   والله الموفق

 اليورو دولار والله اعلم اكتفى بالنزول لل1.4559  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون  السعر الحالي  140.79  للمراقبه  والله اعلم فوق 140 متوقع صعوده لاحد النقطتين ومنها يرتد نزول  142.30 او 144+ - تقريبا  من احدهم متوقع ارتداد ونزول والله اعلم  مجرد يتاكد الارتداد و النزول ساضغ الاهداف بإذن الله  هي بالغالب تكون باختراق اللو 139\138.20 بإذن الله   والله الموفق

 المجنون مجرد يصعد فوق 141.50 تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول

----------


## Forex Beginner

ماذا عن البوند؟

----------


## aljameel

> ماذا عن البوند؟

 راقبه الان سعره الحالي 1.5841 لو ما اخترق 1.5855  والله اعلم سيذهب 1.5730  والله الموفق

----------


## MR_ADEL

> راقبه الان سعره الحالي 1.5841 لو ما اخترق 1.5855  والله اعلم سيذهب 1.5730  والله الموفق

 توكلنا على الله والاستوب 1.5855

----------


## aljameel

> توكلنا على الله والاستوب 1.5855

 رجاء لا تستعجل

----------


## MR_ADEL

> رجاء لا تستعجل

 انا دخلت من 840 واستوب صغير والباقي على الله ,,,

----------


## aljameel

> انا دخلت من 840 واستوب صغير والباقي على الله ,,,

 معوضه بإذن الله  خيرها في غيرها  راقب المجنون عند 142.50 متوقع نهاية الصعود له ومنها ارتداد  لو واصل صعود فوقها راقبه عند 144 تقريبا  والله اعلم  لو ارتد ادخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بإذن الله  138.50  ولا تستعجل راقب وادخل  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون   السعر الحالي  140.79  للمراقبه  والله اعلم فوق 140 متوقع صعوده لاحد النقطتين ومنها يرتد نزول  142.30 او 144+ - تقريبا  من احدهم متوقع ارتداد ونزول والله اعلم  مجرد يتاكد الارتداد و النزول ساضغ الاهداف بإذن الله  هي بالغالب تكون باختراق اللو 139\138.20 بإذن الله   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووك لمن دخل به شراء  الان نراقب النقاط التاليه 142.50 و 144\144.20 تقريبا  لو واصل صعود فوق 144.50 متوقع مواصلة صعود  متوقع من احدهم ارتداد ونزل   موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## السوبرmeejoo

اخي هل تعتبر4238 نقطة اارتداد بما انو وصل اي
ليه ورجع تاني

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  هاهو المجنون يصل لل 142.49  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر اخذنا منه 170 نقطة شراء  الان هو ارتد منها المهم  تحت 142.50 متوقع بإذن الله  هدف 138.50   السعر الحالي 1.5894 الكيبل بمناطق ارتداد للنزول تحت 1.5940 والله اعلم  هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.5700\1.5710  مراقبته لو واصل صعود فوق 5940 اتوقع والله اعلم مواصلة الصعود    السعر الحالي 1.4631 اليورو دولار تحت 1.4650 اتوقع نزول   كهدف بإذن الله 1.4545\50  لو واصل صعود فوق 1.4650 اتوقع مواصلة الصعود كما ذكرت سابقا  والله الموفق  المهم راقبوهم والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  أستاذنكم للصلاة

----------


## الملك كليب

أخي الغالي  
كم الستوب لكل عملة ؟؟  
تم دخول المجنون بيع من 142.10  والله يوفق

----------


## aljameel

النيوزلندي دولار  السعر الحالي  7140  الستوب  7130  الهدف بإذن الله  7260  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

ما رأيك على السترالى دولار

----------


## aljameel

> ما رأيك على السترالى دولار

 من امس ذكرت الاسترالي دولار 
فوق 8500 صعود في صعود  
تحتها نزول في نزول 
ضع قي بالك هذا الرقم 8500 طبعا كل يوم +5لل 10 نقاط 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> النيوزلندي دولار  السعر الحالي  7140  الستوب  7130  الهدف بإذن الله  7260   موفقين بإذن الله

 لاتغير بالستوب هي فرصة اما تتحقق  او خسارة 10 نقاط  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

معوضة بإذن الله النيوزلندي دولار  10 نقاط خسارة  لاخذها من عينه 100 نقطة الصبر

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم  لو صعد فوق 142.30 اتوقع مواصلة صعود  تحتها كما ذكرت سابقا  حتى الارتداد من 144 تقريبا يضعف والله اعلم  المهم لو واصل صعود فوق 144.50   ننسى النزول نفكر بالصعود والله اعلم  فيكون مشواره بعيد  انا وضعت لكم التوقعات والباقي عليكم

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم لبعض الوقت

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل  السعر الحالي 1.5874  الستوب  1.6840  الهدف بإذن الله  1.5950  من الهدف اما مواصلة الصعود او يرتد نزول  موفقين بإذن الله  هذه بدل العشرة نقاط تبع النيوزلندب

----------


## aBoRaMa

> الكيبل  السعر الحالي 1.5874  الستوب  1.6840  الهدف بإذن الله  1.5950  من الهدف اما مواصلة الصعود او يرتد نزول  موفقين بإذن الله   هذه بدل العشرة نقاط تبع النيوزلندب

 كل عام وأنت بخير يا ابو مروان 
أعتقد أن مالون بالأحمر بحتاج إلى إعادة نظر  :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

والمجنون  والله اعلم بيواصل صعود  المهم من اراد الدخول شراء  من السعر الحالي  142.20  فيضع الستوب اللو 141.54 اوالذي يناسبه  هو متوقع عند 144 + - تقريبا يرتد ولكن ضعيف  المهم اخذها بالحسبان  لو واصل صعود فوق 144.50 تمسكو به  مجرد يصعد فوق 143 تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> كل عام وأنت بخير يا ابو مروان 
> أعتقد أن مالون بالأحمر بحتاج إلى إعادة نظر

 هلا ابو راما  كل عام وانت بالف خير  الستوب صحيح فيه غلط صدقت  والله من العجلة مستعجل بالذهاب لامر  الستوب  1.5840

----------


## aljameel

للاسف خدعني الكيبل والمجنون  والله اعلم سيذهبو لاهدافهم السفلى  الكيبل اتضحت صورته بكسر اللو اليوم كما ذكرت سابقا  هدفه بإذن الله  1.5700\710  والمجال مفتوح له حتى 1.5600  والمجنون والله علم بطريقه لهدفه  معوضه بإذن الله  العجلة مرات ضرر اكثر منها نفع

----------


## yasersafe

أخى الجميل نضع الهدف للمجنون بيع كام انا بايع من 141.71
ارجو الرد على سريعا وشكرا أخى العزيز الجميل

----------


## بسيم محمد

الله يعطيك العافية . ولا يهمك خيرك دائما سابق .

----------


## aljameel

> أخى الجميل نضع الهدف للمجنون بيع كام انا بايع من 141.71
> ارجو الرد على سريعا وشكرا أخى العزيز الجميل

 بكسر اللو اليوم بإذن الله 
الهدف 138.50  
والله اعلم متوقع اكثر

----------


## aljameel

عن نفسي دخلت بالاثنين الكيبل والمجنون بيع 
والله يرزق الجميع

----------


## OPED2009

السلام عليكم دخلت شراء audnzd
وبيع nzdchf
الاهداف 100 نقطه والستوبات 100 
دخلت حسب استراتيجيتي الخاصة وان شاء تنجح وبالتوفيق لي ولكم

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان...انا حاسس ان توصيتك الأولي بالشراء صح...هما بيراقبونا و لا ايه..يضربوا الستوب و بعدين يروحوا للهدف

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل تحت 1.5910   غصب عنك ومو بكيفك بتنزل لل 1.5700  رضيت ام لم ترضى  فوق تحت بتنزل غصب عنك  جننتني الله يجننك  مو معقول تخدعني مرة ثانية

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان...انا حاسس ان توصيتك الأولي بالشراء صح...هما بيراقبونا و لا ايه..يضربوا الستوب و بعدين يروحوا للهدف

 اخي لاتسمع لضرب استوبات ولا غيره 
هذه كلها تسويات وليس ضرب استوبات

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان ....الله يرضي عليك...ما تتعصب...زي ما قال الأخ خيرك سابق...علشان خاطري انا متعود منك تقول ان شاء الله...مش متفائل بموضوع غصب عنك دي

----------


## mmhosny

اخر كلام...انا لم ادخل بيع او شراء...استنى بعيد و لا ادخل بيع

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان ....الله يرضي عليك...ما تتعصب...زي ما قال الأخ خيرك سابق...علشان خاطري انا متعود منك تقول ان شاء الله...مش متفائل بموضوع غصب عنك دي

 أستغفر الله والله انك صدقت 
اليوم انا اخذت منهم من الكيبل والمجنون 300 نقطة يبو ياخذوها مني 
فعلا السوق مافيه غصب هي توافيق من الله  
بإذن الله لاهدافهم تحت

----------


## المؤمن بالله

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الكبير و لكن لدي سؤال  
انا جديد بالفوركس هل اتبعكم ام ابحث عن شركة توصيات و ما هي افضل شركة

----------


## mmhosny

النيوزيلندي و اليورو ساحبين كله لفوق ..والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اخر كلام...انا لم ادخل بيع او شراء...استنى بعيد و لا ادخل بيع

 والله يااخي ماني عارف ايش اقولك 
ولكن تحت 1.5910 متوقع الكيبل 1.5700 بإذن الله 
والمجنون تحت 142.50 متوقع بإذن الله 138.50 
طبعا الاثنين بشرط كسر اللو اليوم 
والله يكتب لنا ولك التوفيق والرزق 
ولا تستعجل راقب اولا

----------


## mmhosny

> السلام عليكم 
> جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الكبير و لكن لدي سؤال  
> انا جديد بالفوركس هل اتبعكم ام ابحث عن شركة توصيات و ما هي افضل شركة

   
بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع... 
توكل على الله+ادارة راس مال جيده+لا طمع+لا خوف+توصيات ابو مروان=تدبيل الحساب بعون الله في اقرب وقت :Eh S(7):

----------


## الهامس

> الكيبل تحت 1.5910   غصب عنك ومو بكيفك بتنزل لل 1.5700  رضيت ام لم ترضى  فوق تحت بتنزل غصب عنك  جننتني الله يجننك   مو معقول تخدعني مرة ثانية

   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  والله ما الومك  من جد جننا لعب في عقولنا  بس اتوقع راح يرتد من هذي المستويات  لانه فشل في اختراقها  نهاية النصف الساعه الجاية  انا وانت نذكيه على القبلة بمشيئة الله

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الكبير و لكن لدي سؤال  
> انا جديد بالفوركس هل اتبعكم ام ابحث عن شركة توصيات و ما هي افضل شركة

 تبي نصيحة اخي 
كلها شركات نصب واحتيال 
النصيحة تعلم بالاول ثم استفيد بتطبيق ماتعلمته من توصيات الغير

----------


## aljameel

> النيوزيلندي و اليورو ساحبين كله لفوق ..والله اعلم

 والله يااخي اني متاكد من هدف النيوزلندي 7260 بإذن الله 
ولكن خوفي من تقلبات السوق وضعت الستوب 10 نقاط 
ارزاق معوضه بإذن اللهبأحسن منها 
خيرها في غيرها بإذن الله

----------


## mmhosny

توكلت على الله و دخلت شراء ..بتوصيه ابو مروان الأولي بستوب 5840...وهدف 6050 بعون الله على مسئوليتي الخاصه...جزاك الله خير يا جميل

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان...انا عارف انك متأكد من هدف النيوزيلندي...لأنك باني هذا الكلام على تحليل و ربنا يزيدك علم و رزق و حب الناس... 
ليه طلب عندك...فضلا" لا امرا"...حط الستوب الصح و اللى مش عاوز يدخل ما يدخل...يعني انا عارف انك بتراعي ربنا في اموالنا و اموال اخواتك المسلمين و بتعاملها و تخاف عليها اكتلر من مالك(علشان بتعرف ربك)..انا نفسي تدينا توصيات مثلا الهدف 100 و الستوب 50...و الله العظيم هدعيلك لو خسرت او كسبت

----------


## aljameel

> توكلت على الله و دخلت شراء ..بتوصيه ابو مروان الأولي بستوب 5840...وهدف 6050 بعون الله على مسئوليتي الخاصه...جزاك الله خير يا جميل

 فاز بها عكاشه 
لو صعد لهدفك اطمع فوق الهدف علىالاقل 100 نقطة والله اعلم

----------


## mmhosny

> فاز بها عكاشه 
> لو صعد لهدفك اطمع فوق الهدف علىالاقل 100 نقطة والله اعلم

  
تم يا باشا...و ضع الستوب عند الدخول 5860 و الهدف زي سيادتك ما قلت.... 
هو مين عكاشه ده يا ريس :Good:

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان...انا عارف انك متأكد من هدف النيوزيلندي...لأنك باني هذا الكلام على تحليل و ربنا يزيدك علم و رزق و حب الناس... 
> ليه طلب عندك...فضلا" لا امرا"...حط الستوب الصح و اللى مش عاوز يدخل ما يدخل...يعني انا عارف انك بتراعي ربنا في اموالنا و اموال اخواتك المسلمين و بتعاملها و تخاف عليها اكتلر من مالك(علشان بتعرف ربك)..انا نفسي تدينا توصيات مثلا الهدف 100 و الستوب 50...و الله العظيم هدعيلك لو خسرت او كسبت

 جزاك الله خير على الثقة  اخي السوق متقلب فانا احب الستوب الصغير لان سهل تعويضه بتوفيق الله  اما الستوب الكبير بصراحة الخسارة مؤلمه  خذ عندك مثلا هذه التوصية  الدولار فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.0315  متوقع والله اعلم   نزول كهدف بإذن الله  1.0100  خذ من الهدف مايناسبك  الستوب  1.0370  والله يكتب لها التوفيق  الستوب 55 نقطة   هكذا بيقول الشارت نازل والله اعلم   كل المعطيات بتقول نازل بما فيها تصحيحه للموجه الهابطة  وللمعلومية هو عكس الكيبل

----------


## aljameel

> تم يا باشا...و ضع الستوب عند الدخول 5860 و الهدف زي سيادتك ما قلت.... 
> هو مين عكاشه ده يا ريس

 لاتخاف خليك صامد بما انه صعد فوق 5900 صاعد بإذن الله 
عكاشه مثل قديم

----------


## mmhosny

> جزاك الله خير على الثقة  اخي السوق متقلب فانا احب الستوب الصغير لان سهل تعويضه بتوفيق الله  اما الستوب الكبير بصراحة الخسارة مؤلمه  خذ عندك مثلا هذه التوصية  الدولار فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.0315  متوقع والله اعلم   نزول كهدف بإذن الله  1.0100  خذ من الهدف مايناسبك  الستوب  1.0370  والله يكتب لها التوفيق  الستوب 55 نقطة   هكذا بيقول الشارت نازل والله اعلم   كل المعطيات بتقول نازل بما فيها تصحيحه للموجه الهابطة   وللمعلومية هو عكس الكيبل

  
ربنا ما يحرمنا منك و من كرم اخلاقك...و يفرج همك و همي و هم المهمومين من المسلمين..و ينصر المسجد الأقصي ببركة الأسلام....علشان خلاص المسلمين مش فاضيين..بيشربوا بيبسي :Eh S(7):

----------


## abomo3az

يعنى الباوند الآن صاعد أم هابط ؟؟!!!

----------


## abomo3az

> الكيبل تحت 1.5910   غصب عنك ومو بكيفك بتنزل لل 1.5700  رضيت ام لم ترضى  فوق تحت بتنزل غصب عنك  جننتني الله يجننك  مو معقول تخدعني مرة ثانية

  
هل يعتبر هذا الكلام لاغى !!!

----------


## aljameel

> يعنى الباوند الآن صاعد أم هابط ؟؟!!!

 فعلا حيرناك  
اخر الكلام  
صاعد  
هدف بإذن الله 1.5950\40 
واصل بعده تمسك له اهداف اخرى 
الستوب ضع مايناسبك
او 1.5840 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> هل يعتبر هذا الكلام لاغى !!!

 اخي صعد لل 5908  
لاغي

----------


## سيف الإسلام

> تم يا باشا...و ضع الستوب عند الدخول 5860 و الهدف زي سيادتك ما قلت.... 
> هو مين عكاشه ده يا ريس

 عكاشة ده يا سيدي صحابي من الصحابة رضوان الله عنهم 
اسمه عكاشة بن محصن
وسبب هذه الكلمة
أن الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر كما في الحديث: " سبعون ألف من أمتي يدخلون الجنة بغير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب"
فقال عكاشة رضي الله عنهم ادع الله لي أن أكون منهم يا رسول الله فقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم " أنت منهم" 
فقال أحد الناس "وأنا يا رسول الله"
فأجابه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:" سبقك بها عكاشة" 
فذهبت مثلا بعد ذلك على هذا الحديث في مثل هذا الموقف

----------


## aljameel

> عكاشة ده يا سيدي صحابي من الصحابة رضوان الله عنهم 
> اسمه عكاشة بن محصن
> وسبب هذه الكلمة
> أن الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر كما في الحديث: " سبعون ألف من أمتي يدخلون الجنة بغير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب"
> فقال عكاشة رضي الله عنهم ادع الله لي أن أكون منهم يا رسول الله فقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم " أنت منهم" 
> فقال أحد الناس "وأنا يا رسول الله"
> فأجابه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:" سبقك بها عكاشة" 
> فذهبت مثلا بعد ذلك على هذا الحديث في مثل هذا الموقف

 جزاك الله خير على المعلومة القيمة

----------


## aljameel

السعر الحالي  142.16  والمجنون والله اعلم صاعد فوق 141.55 وهي الستوب  او ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم المهم فوق 141.55  وباختراق 142.50 يتاكد بإذن الله الصعود  هو له هدف قريب من 144  المهم متوقع ارتداد من 144+ - تقريبا اخذها بالحسبان  مجرد صعوده فوق 143 تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  لو وصل صعود فوق 144.50 والله اعلم  مشواره بعيد بالصعود فتمسكو به  والله الموفق  أستاذنكم للصلاة

----------


## mmhosny

اللهم اجعل كل اعضاء الموضوع عكاشه...و احشرهم مع عكاشه و ادخلهم الفردوس الأعلى ببركه الحبيب محمد(ص)

----------


## mmhosny

مش عارف ليه حاسس ان فيه غدر هيحصل....مع اغلاق اوروبا

----------


## adel2007

ابو مروان كيفك ياعسل...
شفت سوقنا وين راح؟هههههههه
مجنووووووون....
عموما ايش رايك انا شايف فرصة بيع على الاسترالي ب 30 نقطة مربح....؟

----------


## aljameel

> مش عارف ليه حاسس ان فيه غدر هيحصل....مع اغلاق اوروبا

  
لاتخاف صاعد بإذن الله 
واول اهدافه بإذن الله 1.5965 
وبأمانه شايف له صعود فوقها

----------


## أبو خليل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي ابو مروان ،،، :Good:  :Icon26:    لاحظت المشاركات السابقة انه اكثر التوصيات على المجنون والكيبل فهل طلقت اليورو يا غااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالي ؟؟؟ ههههههههه 
فلو سمحت ممكن رائيك بالزعيم وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ؟؟؟؟؟    :Eh S(7):  :Icon26:

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان كيفك ياعسل...
> شفت سوقنا وين راح؟هههههههه
> مجنووووووون....
> عموما ايش رايك انا شايف فرصة بيع على الاسترالي ب 30 نقطة مربح....؟

 نصيحة الاسترالي لاتفكر بالبيع  
فوق 8500 دائما فكر بالشراء لاغير 
تحتها بيع في بيع  
وباختراق الهاي هدفه بإذن الله 8900\8950 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي ابو مروان ،،،   لاحظت المشاركات السابقة انه اكثر التوصيات على المجنون والكيبل فهل طلقت اليورو يا غااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالي ؟؟؟ ههههههههه 
> فلو سمحت ممكن رائيك بالزعيم وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ؟؟؟؟؟

  
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا من الصباح ذكرت لليورو دولار 
بأن فوق 1.4545 فهو صاعد 
وذكرت انه اكتفى بالنزول عند 1.4559 
وذكرت هدفه بإذن الله 1.4950 
وللمعلومية متوقع بإذن الله 1.5000\1.5100\1.5250 
والله اعلم

----------


## أبو خليل

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> انا من الصباح ذكرت لليورو دولار 
> بأن فوق 1.4545 فهو صاعد 
> وذكرت انه اكتفى بالنزول عند 1.4559 
> وذكرت هدفه بإذن الله 1.4950 
> وللمعلومية متوقع بإذن الله 1.5000\1.5100\1.5250 
> والله اعلم

  
شكرا على الردد يا غالي واتوقعت ذلك لانه ما شاء الله الله الصفحات كثيرة وما رجعت الا 3 صفحات فقط وهذه التوصية او الفكرة اللي قولتها الان ذكرتها يا غالي من زمان وان شاء الله الى الاهداف ، لكن متى ان شاء تتوقع ذلك ولا ننسى انه نحن في فترة لاغلاق شهري وربع من سنة كما تعرف عزيزي ابو مروان ؟؟؟؟؟   :Eh S(7):

----------


## ahmed taha ragab

> جزاك الله خير على الثقة  اخي السوق متقلب فانا احب الستوب الصغير لان سهل تعويضه بتوفيق الله  اما الستوب الكبير بصراحة الخسارة مؤلمه  خذ عندك مثلا هذه التوصية  الدولار فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.0315  متوقع والله اعلم   نزول كهدف بإذن الله  1.0100  خذ من الهدف مايناسبك  الستوب  1.0370  والله يكتب لها التوفيق  الستوب 55 نقطة   هكذا بيقول الشارت نازل والله اعلم   كل المعطيات بتقول نازل بما فيها تصحيحه للموجه الهابطة  وللمعلومية هو عكس الكيبل

 يارب يارب يارب ....... اللهم رزقنا و بارك لنا فيما رزقتنا.......... أخ جمال كنا مستنيينك ..توكلنا على الله و معاك بإذن الله  :Hands:

----------


## adel2007

> نصيحة الاسترالي لاتفكر بالبيع  
> فوق 8500 دائما فكر بالشراء لاغير 
> تحتها بيع في بيع  
> وباختراق الهاي هدفه بإذن الله 8900\8950 
> والله اعلم

 التوصية حققت 30 نقطة ولله الحمد...ايش رايك في تلميذك ابو مروان...تلاميذك في الارتدادات.... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله خير على الثقة  اخي السوق متقلب فانا احب الستوب الصغير لان سهل تعويضه بتوفيق الله  اما الستوب الكبير بصراحة الخسارة مؤلمه  خذ عندك مثلا هذه التوصية  الدولار فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.0315  متوقع والله اعلم   نزول كهدف بإذن الله  1.0100  خذ من الهدف مايناسبك  الستوب  1.0370  والله يكتب لها التوفيق  الستوب 55 نقطة   هكذا بيقول الشارت نازل والله اعلم   كل المعطيات بتقول نازل بما فيها تصحيحه للموجه الهابطة   وللمعلومية هو عكس الكيبل

   الغاء التوصية لانه احتمال يصعد  الان قريب من سعر الدخول الرجاء الاغلاق  والله يرزقنا بأحسن منها

----------


## aljameel

> التوصية حققت 30 نقطة ولله الحمد...ايش رايك في تلميذك ابو مروان...تلاميذك في الارتدادات....

 مبرووووووك تستاهل كل خير

----------


## aljameel

الان استاذنكم للصلاة 
ومن بعدها للنوم نراكم غدا بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير

----------


## janoubi

صباح النور والورد يا طيب

----------


## janoubi

ممكن استاذي اعرف وضع الباوند ؟
مع الشكر والامتنان

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن استاذي اعرف وضع الباوند ؟
> مع الشكر والامتنان

 بإذن الله صاعد كمرحله اولى 1.5965 والله اعلم

----------


## janoubi

اذا اشتريت بهدف 30 نقطة وين لازم يكون الوقف ؟
اذا انتظرت 5965  للبيع منها كم يكون هدف البيع والوقف ؟
اعتذر على الازعاج

----------


## aljameel

> اذا اشتريت بهدف 30 نقطة وين لازم يكون الوقف ؟
> اذا انتظرت 5965 للبيع منها كم يكون هدف البيع والوقف ؟
> اعتذر على الازعاج

 بيع لا انصحك احتمال يواصل صعود الله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

المجنون  لمن دخل به من امس  النقطة المهمه 143.95  اختراقها ولو بنقطة مواصلة صعود   واهداف الصعود بعيده امامه والله اعلم مشوار طويل  تحتها فهو والله اعلم نزول هدف النزول بإذن الله  بكسر اللو الهدف 138  وحتى اللحضه امامه صعود نراقب ونحكم عليه من بعدها  المهمة النقطة 143.95 مراقبتها  هي الستوب للبيع فوقها مواصلة الصعود  مراقبته والاستفادة منه  والله الموفق

----------


## الملك كليب

أخي الغالي صبحك الله بكل خير 
ما رأيك في الدولار كندي ؟؟ 
وماهي أهدافه؟

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الغالي صبحك الله بكل خير 
> ما رأيك في الدولار كندي ؟؟ 
> وماهي أهدافه؟

 بامانه ممكن يصعد وممكن ينزل 
راقب النقطة 833 فوقها صعود تحتها نزول 
ولكن لا انصح به الان انتظر حتى تتضح الرؤية اكثر 
انصحك بالمجنون فيه خير بإذن الله افضل من الدولار كندي 
على الاقل من 300لل 500 نقطة يافوق ياتحت 
والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## الملك كليب

الله يعطيك العافية ويرزقك ويوفقك أينما كنت 
أجل ننتظر منك الاشارة من شان المجنون ...

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك العافية ويرزقك ويوفقك أينما كنت 
> أجل ننتظر منك الاشارة من شان المجنون ...

 انا عن نفسي داخل شراء به من امس 
من 141.80 
وعامل بيع كذلك واغلقت البيع عند 142.50 
وبراقب اخترق 143.95 متمسك به 
ما اخترق سوف اغلق وابيع والستوب 143.95

----------


## janoubi

وين افضل نقطة وقف بحال شراء المجنون من السعر الحالي ؟

----------


## janoubi

العفو ما انتبهت للمشاركة السابقة 
شكرا

----------


## aljameel

هذه رسالة من احد الاخوان ارسلت لي على الخاص  كل مافيها صح 100% لاغبار عليه  ولكن يهمني انا النقطة 1.5930 \933 اختراقها والله اعلم صاعد كموجه بيقول بيخترقها لا محاله نراقب ونحكم  مالم تخترق فالنزول اقرب من الصعود   هذه نص الرسالة   الجميل بالنسبة للباوند 
الارقام الموجبه
6070
5928
5911
الارقام السالبه
5835
5808
5754 
مما ذكر اخي الجميل الباوند لديه هدف هو 5754 ولابد من الوصول اليه وفي نفس الوقت اذا كسر 5754 قد يصل الي مابين 6595 و 5710 كحد اقصي في حال كسر 5754 
فنصيحتي لك لاتفكر نهائي في شراء الباوند نهائي لان الباوند استحاله يخترق 5928 وهو وصل كهاي الي 5926 قبل مايضرب 5754 الاستب اختراق 5928 وهو مستبعد جدااااا 
عموما هذه توصيه خاصه لك وليس لاعضاء المنتدي نظرا لطيبك واسلوبك الجميل 
عليك الان ننتظر يكسر 5911 وانت  :Good:  والتوصيه  :Good:  ماكتب نتاج 12 سنه فوركس وهو بفضل الله اولا واخيرا
والسعر الان 5926 علي الهاي مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح

----------


## aljameel

ما اعطاني فرصة اخترق وانتهى الحمد لله

----------


## aljameel

ساتكلم عن الكيبل   الكيبل انا وضعت له هدف بإذن الله 1.5965 ولكن مجرد يصل لهدفه امامه اهداف  ولكن للا مانه انا امامي اهداف مفتوحه له متوقع يصل لها   متى الله اعلم ساتكلم عنها بكل شفافيه ووضعها بالحسبان واحتمال لايصل لها  انما كمعطيات امامي بيقول صاعد هل يصعد الله اعلم  الاهداف المجال مفتوح له بعد الهدف والله اعلم لل 1.6140  اختراقها المجال مفتوح له حتى 1.6400  فما عليكم الا المراقبه  فمن داخل بالتوصية شراء يراقب والله كريم

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله خير على الثقة   اخي السوق متقلب فانا احب الستوب الصغير لان سهل تعويضه بتوفيق الله  اما الستوب الكبير بصراحة الخسارة مؤلمه  خذ عندك مثلا هذه التوصية  الدولار فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.0315  متوقع والله اعلم   نزول كهدف بإذن الله  1.0100  خذ من الهدف مايناسبك  الستوب  1.0370  والله يكتب لها التوفيق  الستوب 55 نقطة   هكذا بيقول الشارت نازل والله اعلم   كل المعطيات بتقول نازل بما فيها تصحيحه للموجه الهابطة   وللمعلومية هو عكس الكيبل

   انا امس انزلت التوصية وخوفا من صعود الغيت التوصية   وهو فعلا صعد لل 1.0346  المهم الان للمغامر بعقد صغير ساكرر التوصية مرة اخرى  مع تغير الستوب   الستوب 1.0346   السعر الحالي 1.0320  ومجرد يكسر 1.0300 تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  والله يكتب لها التوفيق يارب

----------


## aljameel

اليورو استرالي  من زمان ما وصينا عليه  ممكن الاستفادة منه  المهم النقطة 1.6713 هي ماتهمنا   تحتها متوقع نزول له لل 1.6600\1.6550   والله اعلم متوقع اكثر  فوقها يفضل الابتعاد عنه  هو الان يترنح عند النقطة 1.6713 فوق تحت  راقبوه والله كريم

----------


## NASSEER

الجميل تحياتي لك كيف الحال

----------


## adel2007

صباح الخير ابو مروان...
وين الييورو ين ؟
شكلك نسيته مع الزحمة؟
مستني ردك قبل لا اروح الشغل...

----------


## aljameel

> الجميل تحياتي لك كيف الحال

 هلا اخي ناصر بخير عساك بخير 
بطل التحليل والله شرفني مرورك وتشريفك للموظوع

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير ابو مروان...
> وين الييورو ين ؟
> شكلك نسيته مع الزحمة؟
> مستني ردك قبل لا اروح الشغل...

 اخذنا حقنا منه نزول ماشاء الله فوق 450 نقطة نعطية فرصة 
على العموم ماينطبق على المجنون ينطبق علية 
هالمرة هذه مركز انا على المجنون  
راقبه افضل من اليورو ين والله اعلم 
فيه 500 نقطة بإذن الله يافوق ياتحت 
المهم ركز على النقطة 143.95  
فوقها صعود في صعود وهدف الصعود بإذن الله فوق 148 
تحتها نزول في نزول وهدف النزول بإذن الله 138 
والله اعلم

----------


## Alfaris1

ومن خلقكم وصوركم في احسن صوره الباوند الي 5754 اليوم وهو مايشوف الدرب , وان كسر 5754 حيسحب الي مابين 5695 و 5710 ( طبعا بعد مشيئة الله اولا واخيرا) , وما يحدث الان هي لعبة الكبار , والان يتم استخدام السلاح الا وهو الضغط النفسي والعصبي .
قد يسأل احدكم والاستب الجواب قدرتك علي تحمل مرجحة السوق

----------


## THEGODFATHER

السلام عليكم  
اخوانى الاعزاء . حتى يتسنى استيعاب وجهه نظركم 
معنى اختراق143.95 مفهوم وهو صعود 
ما معنى نزول فى نزول و متى يحدث اتخاذ القرار بعمليه بيع باعتبار ان السعر الان 143.30

----------


## aljameel

> ومن خلقكم وصوركم في احسن صوره الباوند الي 5754 اليوم وهو مايشوف الدرب , وان كسر 5754 حيسحب الي مابين 5695 و 5710 ( طبعا بعد مشيئة الله اولا واخيرا) , وما يحدث الان هي لعبة الكبار , والان يتم استخدام السلاح الا وهو الضغط النفسي والعصبي .
> قد يسأل احدكم والاستب الجواب قدرتك علي تحمل مرجحة السوق

 اخي صعب الجزم بالنزول الان  
اخوان لك داخلين شراء  
فلن ايؤدك بالنزول بالوقت الحالي فالنزول الحاصل الان نزول تصحيحي لا اقل ولا اكثر 
متوقع ارتداد باي لحضه 
والله اعلم 
انا بتكلم حسب ما اراه امامي الان كمعطيات ممكن خطى وممكن صواب 
وممكن يواصل نزول كل شي جائز

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  
> اخوانى الاعزاء . حتى يتسنى استيعاب وجهه نظركم 
> معنى اختراق143.95 مفهوم وهو صعود 
> ما معنى نزول فى نزول و متى يحدث اتخاذ القرار بعمليه بيع باعتبار ان السعر الان 143.30

 اخي بالنسبة للمجنون  والله اعلم  الحكم بالصعود عليه باختراق 143.95  مالم يخترقها فهو للنزول  هدف النزول بإذن الله 138 بكسر اللو  فوق 143.95 يتاكد الصعود فيكون فرصة والله اعلم استغلال اي نزول للشراء واهدف الشراء بإذن الله تصل به فوق 148 والله اعلم  وضحت الفكرة  انا عن نفسي عامل عقد شراء من 141.81 والستوب 142.20  والان عملت عقد بيع من 143.50 والستوب 143.95  وين مايروح معه   والله الموفق

----------


## THEGODFATHER

جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح و الاهتمام بالمشاركة

----------


## aljameel

الحذر من الكيبل احتمال يواصل نزول 
لان اليورو دولار بشوف عليه اشارات نزول فمحتمل يسحب الكيبل معه 
والخيار لكم

----------


## aljameel

والدولار فرنك الغا التوصية 
الان نحن على نقطة دخولنا  
الحذر واجب 
فوات ربح ولا خسارة 
والله الموفق

----------


## Alfaris1

اليورو كسر 4634 وكسر 4624 وهو للبيع الي 4573 وبعد كسر 4573 الي 4519 وبعدها لااعرف الي اين

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو كسر 4634 وكسر 4624 وهو للبيع الي 4573 وبعد كسر 4573 الي 4519 وبعدها لااعرف الي اين

 مجرد يكسر 1.4545 فهو والله اعلم لل 1.4340 تقريبا

----------


## aljameel

المجنون لمن دخل به بيع  مجرد يكسر 142 تقديم الستوب للهاي اليوم  ومجرد ينزل كمان 100 نقطة حجز 100 نقطة من الربح  واتركوه لهدفه بإذن الله  ومتوقع اكثر لو وصل لهدفه  والله اعلم  اما ربح مجزي ولا بلا وبإذن الله بجميع الاحوال ربحانين منه يتوفيق الله وفضله  والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا

----------


## Alfaris1

> مجرد يكسر 1.4545 فهو والله اعلم لل 1.4340 تقريبا

  تمام لكن فيه مشكله بسيطه وهي ماتتسبب في ضياع المضاربين وهي التصحيحات التي تحدث علي مدار اليوم و4 سا وساعه وهي مشكله عويصه وليس لها حل الا الانتظار والمتابعه والتوفيق من عند الكريم الذي لاتخفي عليه خافيه سبحانه

----------


## Alfaris1

وصل اليورو الي 4578 وينتظر منه كسر 4573 ليذهب الي 4519 وقد يكون اقل 
قد يصحح بعد كسر 4573 الي 4590 او 4600 او 4610 وهي من طبائع السوق المهم في الامر بإختراق 4646 يتم الشراء والاهداف 4687 كسر 4702 و كسر 4703 تذهب به الي 4762 هذا سيناريو الطلوع وهو مستبعد الي الان......واليورو كسر 4573

----------


## Alfaris1

طالما كسر 4573 فلا غني له عن 4519 مهما كلفه الامر

----------


## Alfaris1

لمن اراد ان يشتري اليورو يستطيع ان يشتري اليورو بعد اختراق 4573 تشتريه وانت مطمئن بشرط هام جدا وهو ان تشاهد علي شاشتك ان 4519 قد تم تسجيلها في شاشتك ان لم يتم تسجيلها فلا للشراء واهدافك 4614 و 4634

----------


## Alfaris1

> ومن خلقكم وصوركم في احسن صوره الباوند الي 5754 اليوم وهو مايشوف الدرب , وان كسر 5754 حيسحب الي مابين 5695 و 5710 ( طبعا بعد مشيئة الله اولا واخيرا) , وما يحدث الان هي لعبة الكبار , والان يتم استخدام السلاح الا وهو الضغط النفسي والعصبي .
> قد يسأل احدكم والاستب الجواب قدرتك علي تحمل مرجحة السوق

 الباوند في انتظار من يدفعه الي الاسفل الا وهو الخبر الذي سوف يأتي بعد 12د من الان وسوف يخسف به الي مستويات ال 5800 تقريبا وبعدها حيلعب وحيضرب الاستبات وحيواصل الي هدفه المذكور بالاعلي وان كسره سيواصل بالعاميه حيسحب المضاربين ويراوغهم بالكرة وحيعمل كباري بين ارجلهم هذه هي حقيقة الباوند المليح.
الباوند لعّيب كره من الطراز النادر والفريد ويملك مهارات فرديه رائعه لايمتلكها مارادونا في عزه.

----------


## العاشق

> الباوند في انتظار من يدفعه الي الاسفل الا وهو الخبر الذي سوف يأتي بعد 12د من الان وسوف يخسف به الي مستويات ال 5800 تقريبا وبعدها حيلعب وحيضرب الاستبات وحيواصل الي هدفه المذكور بالاعلي وان كسره سيواصل بالعاميه حيسحب المضاربين ويراوغهم بالكرة وحيعمل كباري بين ارجلهم هذه هي حقيقة الباوند المليح.
> الباوند لعّيب كره من الطراز النادر والفريد ويملك مهارات فرديه رائعه لايمتلكها مارادونا في عزه.

 مع اني اخالفك الراي اقول لك بالتوفيق ويا حبذا دائما تقول ان شاء الله ولا تجزم

----------


## aljameel

> الباوند في انتظار من يدفعه الي الاسفل الا وهو الخبر الذي سوف يأتي بعد 12د من الان وسوف يخسف به الي مستويات ال 5800 تقريبا وبعدها حيلعب وحيضرب الاستبات وحيواصل الي هدفه المذكور بالاعلي وان كسره سيواصل بالعاميه حيسحب المضاربين ويراوغهم بالكرة وحيعمل كباري بين ارجلهم هذه هي حقيقة الباوند المليح.
> الباوند لعّيب كره من الطراز النادر والفريد ويملك مهارات فرديه رائعه لايمتلكها مارادونا في عزه.

 ماشاء الله عليك   المهم بالنسبة للكيبل  راقب النقطة 1.5930 مهمه تحتها نزول فوقها والله اعلم هاتشوفه عند 1.6020 واكثر  والله اعلم

----------


## Alfaris1

> مع اني اخالفك الراي اقول لك بالتوفيق ويا حبذا دائما تقول ان شاء الله ولا تجزم

 كل شيء بمشيئة الله وهي مطبوعه في القلب من فضل الله
ان الله لاينظر الي صوركم ولكن ينظر الي قلوبكم
هي عمليه تشجيعيه وليست جزم 
رايك احتفظ به لنفسك لست في حاجه الي رايك يوجد غيري يحتاجون الي ارائك الجميله

----------


## Alfaris1

> ماشاء الله عليك   المهم بالنسبة للكيبل راقب النقطة 1.5930 مهمه تحتها نزول فوقها والله اعلم هاتشوفه عند 1.6020 واكثر  والله اعلم

 هلا وغلا بملك الموضوع وصاحب القرار

----------


## aljameel

لعشاق اليورو ين وانا اولكم  السعر الحالي  130.95  والله اعلم بيروح للهدف الذي ذكرته سابقا 129\129.25  المهم مراقبته من اقرب نقطة لل 131.50 بيع وهي الستوب  لو صعد والله اعلم او ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم  ومجرد ينزل تحت 130,40 تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الهدف بإذن الله 129  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال فوات ربح ولا خسارة

----------


## Alfaris1

11:30am GBP
Current Account  -11.4B -7.7B-4.1B 
الخبر سيء ان لم يتحرك الان فهو ينتظر خبر الساعة 1 اي بعد ساعه ونصف من الان وان دحدر فكفي الله المومنين شر القتال , لامفر من هدفه 5754

----------


## العاشق

> كل شيء بمشيئة الله وهي مطبوعه في القلب من فضل الله
> ان الله لاينظر الي صوركم ولكن ينظر الي قلوبكم
> هي عمليه تشجيعيه وليست جزم  رايك احتفظ به لنفسك لست في حاجه الي رايك يوجد غيري يحتاجون الي ارائك الجميله

  فكرة جميلة جدا يا ريت تحتفظ بآرائك لنفسك وتترك صاحب الموضوع يشوف شغله شكرا يا ماردونا :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

لعشاق الفرنك ين  السعر الحالي  86.65  بيع الستوب 87\87.05  الهدف بإذن الله  85.40 والله اعلم متوقع اكثر  لو قدر الله وانضرب الستوب  قلب العملية لشراء   والله الموفق

----------


## caesar2008

قال تعالى (إن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور)

----------


## العاشق

> قال تعالى (إن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور)

 صدق الله العظيم بارك الله فيك على التذكير   اتمنى لك التوفيق اخي ابو مروان :015:

----------


## aljameel

> لعشاق الفرنك ين  السعر الحالي  86.65  بيع الستوب 87\87.05  الهدف بإذن الله  85.40 والله اعلم متوقع اكثر  لو قدر الله وانضرب الستوب  قلب العملية لشراء    والله الموفق

 الفرنك ين انا من قبل وصيت عليه وبصراحة ذكرت نموذج عليه بيقول بيروح لل 78  بالبداية خفت منه ووضعت 88.65 الستوب خوفا من تقلب الاسواق بالرغم هي نقطة الدخول للبيع  الان سأذكر ماعليه بالتفصيل والباقي عليكم  الان كهدف امامي بإذن الله 85.40 المهم تحت 87  وهدف اخر بإذن الله 85  وكسر 84.40 ممكن نشوفه عند 80\78 والله اعلم  مالم يكسر 84.40 ممكن الاستفادة منه شراء وهي الستوب  الان  لو قدر الله وانضرب الستوب الان ندخل شراء وخذو ما اخذه منكم كنقاط وفوقهم كم نقطة  موفقين بإذن الله  شرحته لكم بالتفصيل ممكن نطلع منه بنتيجه جيده  لانه والله اعلم فرصة جيدة ممكن الاستفادة منه

----------


## riyadh1982

والله انك بطل  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

المجنون شكله بيخترق 143.95 
الان بالنسبة للفرنك ين عمل الاتي عمل شراء ماقبل البيع 
والستوب للشراء 86.50 
لان المجنون والله اعلم صاعد وهو من يقود المجموعة بالنسبة للقروب الين 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اول هدف للمجنون الان ومتوقع اكثر والله اعلم 
144.30 
المجال مفتوح له فوق 148 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

واليورو دولار مراقبته الان  السعر الحالي  1.4555  مالم يكسر 1.4545 فهو للصعود بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## riyadh1982

والكيبل 
بس اخوووي فيه خبر للدولار بعد 4 ساعات

----------


## aljameel

> والكيبل 
> بس اخوووي فيه خبر للدولار بعد 4 ساعات

 والكيبل والله اعلم هدفه الان 1.6020 
واحتمال يواصل لل 1.6140 
واختراقها والله اعلم سيذهب به لل 1.64400 
وبالنهاية اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى 
هل خبر الباوند لعب بالمؤاشرات وضحك علينا الله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الاسترالي ين  والله اعلم صاعد  السعر الحالي  78.55  الستوب  78.20  الهدف بإذن الله  79.20  والله الموفق

----------


## خالد الساعي

> واليورو دولار مراقبته الان  السعر الحالي  1.4555  مالم يكسر 1.4545 فهو للصعود بإذن الله   والله الموفق

  اخي الجميل هل اخترق اليورو دولار

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل هل اخترق اليورو دولار

 اخي كسر اليورو دولار 1.4545 
فهو ماهما صعد والله اعلم فهو للنزول 
مجرد كسرها

----------


## خالد الساعي

نعم هو كسرها وارتد فهل يعتبر اقرب الى النزول

----------


## aljameel

> نعم هو كسرها وارتد فهل يعتبر اقرب الى النزول

 نعم اخي والله اعلم مجرد كسرها فهو اقرب للنزول من الصعود 
مهما صعد 
فله هدف نزول بعد الكسر والله اعلم 1.4340 
ولاكن ننتظر فرصة للبيع من منطقة جيدة وساذكرها بوقتها بإذن الله

----------


## MBR

بارك الله فيك استاذنا الفاضل على حسن المتابعة والتوجيه 
وفقك الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  والله اعلم  اي نزول فهو للشراء   والهدف حتى القناعه بإذن الله  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

والغاء توصية اليورو ين والفرنك ين 
بعد تاكيد صعود المجنون اتوقع لهم صعود بحكم الين

----------


## Alfaris1

انا لم اضع استب للباوند وكذلك اليورو وهدفي لليورو عند 4519 وكذلك الباوند لم اخرج منه وهدفي كما هو 5754 , ولن احيد عن اهدافي اليوميه وتنتهي بنهاية اليوم 12 مساء لدي اهداف لابد انتظرها.

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  والله اعلم  اي نزول فهو للشراء   والهدف حتى القناعه بإذن الله   موفقين بإذن الله

   السلام عليكم  لازال المجنون فرصة للشراء والله اعلم   السعر الحالي 144.16  الهدف بإذن الله  145.10  146.50  الستوب  143.40  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  131.14  والله اعلم  فوق 131  لو نزل تحت 131 ممكن شراءه من 130.90\85  متوقع بإذن الله  132  132.50  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو استرالي  من زمان ما وصينا عليه  ممكن الاستفادة منه  المهم النقطة 1.6713 هي ماتهمنا   تحتها متوقع نزول له لل 1.6600\1.6550   والله اعلم متوقع اكثر  فوقها يفضل الابتعاد عنه  هو الان يترنح عند النقطة 1.6713 فوق تحت  راقبوه والله كريم

 كان من اجمل الفرص بستوب لايتعدى اصابع اليد  مبروووووك لمن دخل به

----------


## aljameel

الدولار ين  السعر الحالي  89.78  والله اعلم  متوقع فوق 89.55  نزل تحتها شراء من 89.45\40  هدف بإذن الله  90.40  90.80  والله الموفق

----------


## ahmed taha ragab

> الاسترالي ين  والله اعلم صاعد  السعر الحالي  78.55  الستوب  78.20  الهدف بإذن الله  79.20  والله الموفق

 أخي جميل ...أرى أنه في صعود و لكنه بطئ جدا.....يارب سترك و رضااااااااك :Asvc:

----------


## aljameel

> أخي جميل ...أرى أنه في صعود و لكنه بطئ جدا.....يارب سترك و رضااااااااك

  
اخي بإذن الله لهدفه 
فعلا بطئ

----------


## الوجد

> ساتكلم عن الكيبل   الكيبل انا وضعت له هدف بإذن الله 1.5965 ولكن مجرد يصل لهدفه امامه اهداف  ولكن للا مانه انا امامي اهداف مفتوحه له متوقع يصل لها   متى الله اعلم ساتكلم عنها بكل شفافيه ووضعها بالحسبان واحتمال لايصل لها  انما كمعطيات امامي بيقول صاعد هل يصعد الله اعلم  الاهداف المجال مفتوح له بعد الهدف والله اعلم لل 1.6140  اختراقها المجال مفتوح له حتى 1.6400  فما عليكم الا المراقبه  فمن داخل بالتوصية شراء يراقب والله كريم

 ابومروان الكيبل  هل مواصل

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.5951  الان والله اعلم على مفترق الطرق  تقريبا عند 1.5940 وهي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.6200  ومتوقع اكثر والله اعلم  هدف النزول بإذن الله بكسر اللو 1.5600  والخيار لكم راقبو والله كريم  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

----------


## aljameel

> ابومروان الكيبل هل مواصل

 كان استغلال الفرصة بعدم اختراق ال 1.6140 ودخول بيع  لكن الله يعوض بأحسن منها

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  لازال المجنون فرصة للشراء والله اعلم   السعر الحالي 144.16  الهدف بإذن الله  145.10  146.50  الستوب  143.40   والله الموفق

   الحمد لله على كل شي انضرب الستوب  الله يعوضنا بأحسن منها  ولازلت اقول اي نزول والله اعلم فرصة للشراء  والخيار لكم  والله الموفق

----------


## janoubi

عند البيع من اسفل 5940 اين نضع الستوب؟
مع الشكر

----------


## aljameel

> عند البيع من اسفل 5940 اين نضع الستوب؟
> مع الشكر

 نعم اخي والله اعلم 
للبيع والشراء  
تم التعديل لاني لم انتبه للسؤال

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو استرالي  من زمان ما وصينا عليه  ممكن الاستفادة منه  المهم النقطة 1.6713 هي ماتهمنا   تحتها متوقع نزول له لل 1.6600\1.6550   والله اعلم متوقع اكثر  فوقها يفضل الابتعاد عنه  هو الان يترنح عند النقطة 1.6713 فوق تحت  راقبوه والله كريم

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الستوب صفر   اصاب الهدف بالتمام والكمال وفوقهم 3 نقاط  كانت فرصة جيدة ولكن لم نستفد منها  تقريبا مشابهه للفرصة الان على الكيبل  دائما الخوف والتردد هو من يضيع علينا الفرص

----------


## silverhawk145

> الحمد لله على كل شي انضرب الستوب  الله يعوضنا بأحسن منها  ولازلت اقول اي نزول والله اعلم فرصة للشراء  والخيار لكم  والله الموفق

   :Good:  :Good: ولا يهمك اخى الجميل معوضة باذن الله وبجد مجهود اكثر من راااااااااااااااااااائع :Good:  :Good: 
جزاااااااك الله خيرااا  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): وتقبل ودى واحترامى الشديييييييييييييد لك :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك  السعر الحالي   1.6577  والله اعلم بمنطقة ارتداد ومتوقع الارتداد  اذا ارتد منها الدخول شراء   والستوب نقطة الارتداد  الهدف بإذن الله  1.6800  او القناعة  موفقين بإذن الله  المهم واصل نزول الابتعاد عنه  يفضل فوق 1.6570

----------


## aljameel

> ولا يهمك اخى الجميل معوضة باذن الله وبجد مجهود اكثر من راااااااااااااااااااائع جزاااااااك الله خيرااا وتقبل ودى واحترامى الشديييييييييييييد لك

 احترامي وتقديري لك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.4626  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الستوب اما اللو اليوم عند 1.4585   او ضعو مايناسبكم وهو الافضل بحدود 20 لل 30 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله   1.4720  واصل بعد الهدف بأمانه شايف له هدف والمجال مفتوح له لل  1.5000   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## ahmed taha ragab

> اخي بإذن الله لهدفه 
> فعلا بطئ

 أخي ,الجميل
الحمد لله لقد قمت بالبيع عند 79.18 بربح 21 نقطة .....الحمد لله و بارك الله فيك....  :015: 
دعواتي لك بكل الخير و الحب و التقدير
و الحمد لله

----------


## fayez salman

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة crownpeal77   _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بشارة فيها خيررررررررررررررررررر الرجل الذي رسم الكاريكاتير على الرسول مات محروقا والدنمرك متكتِمَة على الخبر .. أرجوك أن تنشر الخبر هذا لأن هناك أخت من فلسطين شافت رؤية أن الذي سينشر هذا الخبر فإن الله سيفرحه بعد أربع ساعات ،و واللهِ إن شخصا اسمه محمد أقسم بالله أنه رأى الرسول في منامه وقال له الرسول : " بلّغ المسلمين عني أن من ينشرها خلال أربعة أيام فسوف يفرح فرحا شديدا ومن يتجاهلها فسوف يحزن حزنا شديدا " .. أرسِلْها قد ما تقدر فرحك الله   هذه الرسالة جائتنى من انت الان انقلها كما هى و ارجو من_

----------


## hussien ryad

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بشارة فيها خيررررررررررررررررررر الرجل الذي رسم الكاريكاتير على الرسول مات محروقا والدنمرك متكتِمَة على الخبر .. أرجوك أن تنشر الخبر هذا لأن هناك أخت من فلسطين شافت رؤية أن الذي سينشر هذا الخبر فإن الله سيفرحه بعد أربع ساعات ،و واللهِ إن شخصا اسمه محمد أقسم بالله أنه رأى الرسول في منامه وقال له الرسول : " بلّغ المسلمين عني أن من ينشرها خلال أربعة أيام فسوف يفرح فرحا شديدا ومن يتجاهلها فسوف يحزن حزنا شديدا " .. أرسِلْها قد ما تقدر فرحك الله

----------


## riyadh1982

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة crownpeal77   _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بشارة فيها خيررررررررررررررررررر الرجل الذي رسم الكاريكاتير على الرسول مات محروقا والدنمرك متكتِمَة على الخبر .. أرجوك أن تنشر الخبر هذا لأن هناك أخت من فلسطين شافت رؤية أن الذي سينشر هذا الخبر فإن الله سيفرحه بعد أربع ساعات ،و واللهِ إن شخصا اسمه محمد أقسم بالله أنه رأى الرسول في منامه وقال له الرسول : " بلّغ المسلمين عني أن من ينشرها خلال أربعة أيام فسوف يفرح فرحا شديدا ومن يتجاهلها فسوف يحزن حزنا شديدا " .. أرسِلْها قد ما تقدر فرحك الله_   _هذه الرسالة جائتنى من انت الان انقلها كما هى و ارجو من_

 عندنا كبار العلماء افتو بانه لا يجوز ذكر روية او اي شخص يذكر بانه لو نشر اشياء كهذه راح يجد مايفرحة فهذا غير جائز فالله يفرحك دائما فاحاول ان تكون قريب منه باعمالك واخلاصك والزكاة له وليس بالرسائل كهذه فان الله ورسول اكبر من كاركاتير يكتب فالله سوف يعاقبهم بما عملوا اجلا او عاجلا فلهم لدنيا ولنا الاخرة فااخواني لايجوز ذكر مثل هذه الاشياء صحيح هذه خبر مفرح لنا ولكن لايجوز ذكر من نشرها سوف يجد مايفرحة خلال 4 ساعات فالله وحده يعلم الغيب فااحتمال تنتقل الى رحمتة خلال دقيقة فكيف تجد مايفرحك خلال 4 ساعات 
فاتمناء عدم نشرها واذا موب مصدقني اعطيك رقم الشيخ عبدالعزيز ال شيخ كبير هيئة العلماء في السعودية وتاكد بنفسك بانه لايجوز فهذه بدعة

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان...ايه رايك في الأسترالي...شراء...الستوب كام

----------


## ahmed taha ragab

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.4626  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الستوب اما اللو اليوم عند 1.4585   او ضعو مايناسبكم وهو الافضل بحدود 20 لل 30 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله   1.4720  واصل بعد الهدف بأمانه شايف له هدف والمجال مفتوح له لل  1.5000   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

 أخي الجميل مرحباً... هل مازلت تعتقد أنه في صعود ....أم ماذا طمني ربنا يخليك :Hands:

----------


## أبو خليل

الجماهيررررررر تناديك اخي ابو مروان فارجووووووووووو تلبية النداء عن اليورو دولار ،،، 
وشكراااااااااااااااااا

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل مرحباً... هل مازلت تعتقد أنه في صعود ....أم ماذا طمني ربنا يخليك

  

> الجماهيررررررر تناديك اخي ابو مروان فارجووووووووووو تلبية النداء عن اليورو دولار ،،، 
> وشكراااااااااااااااااا

 أسف اخواني كنت نائم  الالتزام بالستوب وبإذن الله للهدف  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان...ايه رايك في الأسترالي...شراء...الستوب كام

 والله اعلم 8770 الستوب وان رغبت 8790  اختار مايناسبك  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الباوند فرنك  السعر الحالي   1.6577  والله اعلم بمنطقة ارتداد ومتوقع الارتداد  اذا ارتد منها الدخول شراء   والستوب نقطة الارتداد  الهدف بإذن الله  1.6800  او القناعة  موفقين بإذن الله  المهم واصل نزول الابتعاد عنه   يفضل فوق 1.6570

   السعر الحالي 1.6540  والله اعلم احتمال اكتفى بالنزول عند 1.6522   الستوب قريب مشجع والله اعلم  راقبوه والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الكيبل  السعر الحالي  1.5951  الان والله اعلم على مفترق الطرق  تقريبا عند 1.5940 وهي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.6200  ومتوقع اكثر والله اعلم  هدف النزول بإذن الله بكسر اللو 1.5600  والخيار لكم راقبو والله كريم   اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

 التوصية من امس عليه وصعد لل 1.6026  ثم هبط مرة اخرى  الان لو كسر اللو امس 1.5943  والله اعلم سيذهب لل 1.5910 + - تقريبا ويرتد منها  ولكن للامانه تحت 1.5940 فهو اقرب للنزول من الصعود  ولكن ذكرت 5910 احتمال يرتد منها كل شي جائز  والله الموفق

----------


## علي احمد

استاذي الجميل هو اليورو دولار كسر اللو 
يعني ممكن يواصل الهبوط ونبيع والا نعتبرها فرصة للشراء

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي الجميل هو اليورو دولار كسر اللو 
> يعني ممكن يواصل الهبوط ونبيع والا نعتبرها فرصة للشراء

 أسف اخي لم اكن متواجد على الجهاز  على العموم مجرد ضرب الستوب اليورو دولار  والله اعلم بكسر اللو 1.4525  اهدافه بإذن الله   1.4460 \1.4370  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

ساتكلم على كذا جوز على السريع  وأسف لعدم المتابعة لانشغالي انما تابعوها والله يكتب الخير للجميع  الكيبل تحت 1.5940 نازل لا محاله بكسر اللو على الديلي  1.5600  فوق 1.5940 صاعد لل 1.6200\1.6400 بإذن الله  الفرنك ين والله اعلم متوقع نزول لل 85.50 \ 85 كسر 84.40 للهاوية ممكن نشوفه عند 80\78 المهم تحت 86.90  اليورو ين متوقع والله اعلم نزول لل 129 ومتوقع اكثر تحت 131.80  المجنون احتمال ينزل اذا نزلت المجموعة   فاي نزول له يعتبر فرصة للشراء المهم فوق 140  الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم اي اقتراب لل 8600\8580فهو للشراء وبدون تردد كسرها للهاوية   المهم راقبو والله يكتب الخير للجميع  والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## mjkup1

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم - لو تكرمت - نظرتك عاليورو 
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي الكريم - لو تكرمت - نظرتك عاليورو 
> تحياتي

   اليورو دولار   والله اعلم  
اهدافه بإذن الله   1.4460 \1.4370 \1.4330\1.4270  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والكيبل والله اعلم انه اقرب للنزول من الصعود مجرد كسره اليوم الصباح لل 1.5940  يضعف الصعود فاستغلال الصعود وبيع  واليورو بيقول نازل وبحكم الاتجاه العام لهم اتوقع نزوله  والله اعلم استغلال اي صعود وبيعه واقرب قمة هي الستوب له  والخيار لكم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ساتكلم على كذا جوز على السريع  وأسف لعدم المتابعة لانشغالي انما تابعوها والله يكتب الخير للجميع  الكيبل تحت 1.5940 نازل لا محاله بكسر اللو على الديلي  1.5600  فوق 1.5940 صاعد لل 1.6200\1.6400 بإذن الله  الفرنك ين والله اعلم متوقع نزول لل 85.50 \ 85 كسر 84.40 للهاوية ممكن نشوفه عند 80\78 المهم تحت 86.90  اليورو ين متوقع والله اعلم نزول لل 129 ومتوقع اكثر تحت 131.80  المجنون احتمال ينزل اذا نزلت المجموعة   فاي نزول له يعتبر فرصة للشراء المهم فوق 140  الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم اي اقتراب لل 8600\8580فهو للشراء وبدون تردد كسرها للهاوية   المهم راقبو والله يكتب الخير للجميع  والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

  

> اليورو دولار   والله اعلم   اهدافه بإذن الله   1.4460 \1.4370 \1.4330\1.4270  والله الموفق

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

واليورو دولار استغلال اي صعود له وبيع والله اعلم  والستوب ضعو مايناسبكم  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## mjkup1

شكرا جزيلا لك 
والله ولي التوفيق - بانتظار الاخبار 
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  أسف للانقطاع لضروف خاصة  المهم انا ذكرت المجنون اي نزول فهو للشراءءءءء المهم فوق 140  اليوم نزل لل 140.63 اتمنى انكم استفدتم منه  الان راقبه اي اختراق لل 143.05 ولو بنقطة   والله اعلم سيذهب بإذن الله 146.30 و 148 ومتوقع اكثر  المهم هو متوقع فوق 142.20 اختراقها  والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله  السعر الحالي 142.60

----------


## sh_yasser

ما تحليلك اخي على زوج   EUR/JPY

----------


## dany123456

اخ جميل عندي صفقة شراء للمجنون هل اتركها للاسبوع القادم 
مشكور اخي

----------


## hgdhtud

> السلام عليكم  أسف للانقطاع لضروف خاصة  المهم انا ذكرت المجنون اي نزول فهو للشراءءءءء المهم فوق 140  اليوم نزل لل 140.63 اتمنى انكم استفدتم منه  الان راقبه اي اختراق لل 143.05 ولو بنقطة   والله اعلم سيذهب بإذن الله 146.30 و 148 ومتوقع اكثر  المهم هو متوقع فوق 142.20 اختراقها والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله   السعر الحالي 142.60

  
شكرا لك
هل يجب انتظار اختراق 143

----------


## aljameel

> ما تحليلك اخي على زوج EUR/JPY

 اليورو ين  
انا امس حددت له هدف 129 والحمد لله وصل للهدف 
بمنطقة اما صعود او ارتداد لهدف بإذن الله 128.80 
الان السوق صعب الحكم عليه لبطئ الحركة واغلاقه بعد ساعة 
ولكن راقب المجنون هو قائد قروب الين اخترق 143.05 اعرف اليورو ين بيصعد 
مالم يخترق فهو نازل والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اخ جميل عندي صفقة شراء للمجنون هل اتركها للاسبوع القادم 
> مشكور اخي

 راقبه حتى قبل  الاغلاق  اذا اخترق 143.05 ابقى فيه 
مالم يخترق قبل الاغلاق يفضل اغلاق الصفقة

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا لك
> هل يجب انتظار اختراق 143

 يفضل الاسبوع القادم لبطئ الحركة

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  أسف للانقطاع لضروف خاصة  المهم انا ذكرت المجنون اي نزول فهو للشراءءءءء المهم فوق 140  اليوم نزل لل 140.63 اتمنى انكم استفدتم منه  الان راقبه اي اختراق لل 143.05 ولو بنقطة   والله اعلم سيذهب بإذن الله 146.30 و 148 ومتوقع اكثر  المهم هو متوقع فوق 142.20 اختراقها والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله   السعر الحالي 142.60

 بالنسبة للمجنون مالم يخترق 143.05  فممكن الاستفادة منه كبيع  والستوب 143.05  والهدف بإذن الله 140  ومتوقع اكثر بكثير والله اعلم  ولكن يفضل الاسبوع القادم

----------


## خيوط العنكبوت

كم باقي عن الاغلاق

----------


## aljameel

> كم باقي عن الاغلاق

 الساعة 11.30 
بعد 35 دقيقة الاغلاق

----------


## اسامة الدومي

يا اخوان انا مش فاهم من كلامكو .... ما هو زوج العملات المجنون ... ارجو تفيدوني 
ويا ريت من اخواني افادتي بخصوص توقعاتهم عن اليورو هذا المساء وقبل اغلاق السوق ... وبدايات الاسبوع القادم ..... وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> يا اخوان انا مش فاهم من كلامكو .... ما هو زوج العملات المجنون ... ارجو تفيدوني 
> ويا ريت من اخواني افادتي بخصوص توقعاتهم عن اليورو هذا المساء وقبل اغلاق السوق ... وبدايات الاسبوع القادم ..... وشكرا

 الباوند ين

----------


## معن طارق

ابو مروان
انت رائع الله يبارك فيك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم   أسف للانقطاع لضروف خاصة  المهم انا ذكرت المجنون اي نزول فهو للشراءءءءء المهم فوق 140  اليوم نزل لل 140.63 اتمنى انكم استفدتم منه  الان راقبه اي اختراق لل 143.05 ولو بنقطة   والله اعلم سيذهب بإذن الله 146.30 و 148 ومتوقع اكثر  المهم هو متوقع فوق 142.20 اختراقها والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله   السعر الحالي 142.60

 الحمد لله تم الاختراق  وبإذن الله لاهدافنا

----------


## riyadh1982

هو تم الاهتراق ولكن هل يجب الاغلاق فوقها لتحقق الاهداف

----------


## aljameel

> هو تم الاهتراق ولكن هل يجب الاغلاق فوقها لتحقق الاهداف

 لا مو شرط نحن يهمنا الاختراق 
ولو نزل بعد الاختراق

----------


## riyadh1982

طيب ممكن تحليل للباوند ((الكيبل)) الوجه طلوووع او نزووول  
لانه انت ماتكلمت عليه بعد الغيبه

----------


## aljameel

> طيب ممكن تحليل للباوند ((الكيبل)) الوجه طلوووع او نزووول  
> لانه انت ماتكلمت عليه بعد الغيبه

 إن شاء الله الاسبوع القادم

----------


## العبد لله

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الاخ ماجد حفظه الله 
ممكن ان توضح لنا اتجاه اليورو باوند حيث انه عندي صفقه بيع قديمه والان بعد ان ارتد اصبحت الخساره عندي فقط 130 نقطه فهل تنصحني ان استمر في الصفقه ام الخروج منها وربنا يعوض 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير على ما تقدمه من مساعده لاخوانك

----------


## mmhosny

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> الاخ ماجد حفظه الله 
> ممكن ان توضح لنا اتجاه اليورو باوند حيث انه عندي صفقه بيع قديمه والان بعد ان ارتد اصبحت الخساره عندي فقط 130 نقطه فهل تنصحني ان استمر في الصفقه ام الخروج منها وربنا يعوض 
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير على ما تقدمه من مساعده لاخوانك

  
أخي العزيز...هنا شقة الجميل ابو مروان.... 
الأخ ماجد في الشقه اللى حنبنا.....حياك الله :Eh S(7):

----------


## saadkanzallah

> أخي العزيز...هنا شقة الجميل ابو مروان.... 
> الأخ ماجد في الشقه اللى حنبنا.....حياك الله

  *هههههههههههه حلوة كلمة الشقة هههههه والله*

----------


## mmhosny

> *هههههههههههه حلوة كلمة الشقة هههههه والله*

  
ربنا يسعدك و يسعدنا جميعا" يا اخي....و صباح الفل على احلي اعضاء و اجمل صاحب موضوع :Eh S(7):

----------


## mmhosny

سؤال خطر على بالي....
الواحد بيبقي متضايق يوم السبت و الأحد علشان مفيش فوركس..... 
يعني الفوركس اصبح جزء من حياتنا.... 
طيب هل لو لم نقرأ القرأن في يوم...نحس باحساس المضايقه زي الفوركس كده....  
طيب لو لأ مش فارقه كتير....طيب هنقول لربنا ايه.....   
طيب نخلي دائما" دخولنا في السوق...مصاحب استغفار او ذكر لله(سبحان الله مثلا)...و نحاول نفكر بعض....هنكسب كتيرررر  
مجرد اقتراح.....يمكن ربنا يكرمن...و اذكر نفسي اولا"  
أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم و اتوب اليه....(خاول تقولها بقلبك...والا فان استغفارك يحتاج الى استغفار)

----------


## أبو خليل

اين انت اخي ابو مروان ؟؟؟؟ 
والله شايف العملات بتطلع وانت مو موجود فارجو الحضور عشان نعلمها كيف تشتغل لانها و الله اعلم بترد عليك يا غااااااالي ،،،، هههههههههههههه 
ولو سمحت توقعاتك لليورو دولار عزيزي ؟؟؟ 
وشكرااااااااااااااااا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم   صباح الخير  اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.4624  فوق 1.4565 وهي الستوب والله اعلم صاعد  هدف الصعود بإذن الله  1.4690  والله الموفق

----------


## أبو خليل

تقصد اخي هدف الصعود 1.4690 وليس 1.6690 صح ام فعلا هو الهدف ولكن بعيد جداااااااااااااا ؟؟؟؟ 
الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااا يا غاااااااالي

----------


## aljameel

> تقصد اخي هدف الصعود 1.4690 وليس 1.6690 صح ام فعلا هو الهدف ولكن بعيد جداااااااااااااا ؟؟؟؟ 
> الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااا يا غاااااااالي

 اسف على الغلط 
عدلت لل 1.4690

----------


## mmhosny

اللهم صلي علي النبي....صفقه زي الفل من الجميل....ستوب 60 نقطه و هدف 2000

----------


## OPED2009

اتفق معاك باذن الله حسب نظرتي القاصرة وكنت مستني الاقي احد نظرته صعود والحمد لله وجدتك اخي الفاضل من باب التأييد 
والهدف اعتقد لو تقلله لانه بعيد وفي خطأ اكيد كتابي

----------


## أبو خليل

> اللهم صلي علي النبي....صفقه زي الفل من الجميل....ستوب 60 نقطه و هدف 2000

  كان هناك خطا مطبعي اخي الكريم وتم تعديله من المعلم ابو مروان راجع المشاركة السابقة والاصلية ايضا بتلاحظ الهددف هو 1.4690 وبس !!!!!!    :Eh S(7):

----------


## mmhosny

ليه بس صحتوني من الحلم

----------


## aljameel

> ليه بس صحتوني من الحلم

 هذا حلم ب 1800 نقطة إن شاء الله يتحقق 
صعود للمجنون بإذن الله لحدود 148 
ثم نزول بإذن الله لل 136

----------


## wesam101

السلام عليكم
ما رايكم في EUR \CHF
صاعد ام نازل

----------


## OPED2009

> السلام عليكم
> ما رايكم في EUR \CHF
> صاعد ام نازل

  :016:  زوج مش حلو

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> ما رايكم في EUR \CHF
> صاعد ام نازل

 والله اعلم نازل  لل  1.5000 
ولكن هذا الجوز متعب جدا لا انصح به

----------


## بنت العراق

السلام عليكم ما رايك باليورو دولار

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ما رايك باليورو دولار

 والله اعلم سيذهب لل 1.4690 
ومنها اما يواصل صعود لل 1.4760 تقريبا 
او يرتد منها نزول

----------


## Ha-D

السلام عليكم:
أخي رأيك في بيع chf/jpy اللة يرضى عليك ؟

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم:
> أخي رأيك في بيع chf/jpy اللة يرضى عليك ؟

 هو المفروض تحت 87.30 بيع بهدف 85.50\85  
ولكن للامانه اتوقع له صعود والله اعلم

----------


## OPED2009

ما رأيك بالكيبل اخي

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان...صباح الفل... 
ندخل شراء المجنون الأن...و الستوب كام....و الهدف الله يرضى عليك

----------


## Ha-D

> هو المفروض تحت 87.30 بيع بهدف 85.50\85  
> ولكن للامانه اتوقع له صعود والله اعلم

  اللة يحفظك.

----------


## aljameel

> ما رأيك بالكيبل اخي

 اتوقع والله اعلم له ارتداد من 1.5940 تقريبا بإذن الله 
وهدف الارتداد بإذن الله 1.6060 
ومتوقع اكثر بكثير 
والله اعلم

----------


## OPED2009

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان...لا تنساني في سؤالي الله يكرمك

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم

 لا شكر على واجب اخي 
الرجاء عدم الاستعجال

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان...لا تنساني في سؤالي الله يكرمك

 اخي لم انتبه لسؤالك ماهو السؤال

----------


## mmhosny

اشتري المجنون الأن....الهدف و الستوب...الله يرضى عليك

----------


## aljameel

> اشتري المجنون الأن....الهدف و الستوب...الله يرضى عليك

  
المجنون اي نزول والله اعلم للشراء 
الان هو بمنطقة ممكن يرتد منها او يواصل نزول راقبه 
لا تستعجل يفضل الدخول من نقطة قريبه لل 142.40 في حال نزل 
الان الستوب بعيد انما ضع الستوب المناسب لك 
الهدف بإذن الله 146.30\148 
والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

شكرا" استاذي...الله يريح بالك و يفك كربك

----------


## mmhosny

يعني الستوب 142.40

----------


## aljameel

> يعني الستوب 142.40

 اتوقع لو نزل تكون ستوب جيد والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم  السعر الحالي  1.5926  مالم يكسر 1.5880\70 فهو للشراء   وهدف الشراء بإذن الله 1.6070 ومتوقع اكثر بكثير  كسرها متوقع نزول  وهدف النزول بإذن الله 1.5700\1.5600  والله الموفق  تحت 1.5910 اخذ الحذر

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم  السعر الحالي  1.5926  مالم يكسر 1.5880\70 فهو للشراء   وهدف الشراء بإذن الله 1.6070 ومتوقع اكثر بكثير  كسرها متوقع نزول  وهدف النزول بإذن الله 1.5700\1.5600  والله الموفق   تحت 1.5910 اخذ الحذر

   اعتقد والله اعلم فرصة جيدة للشراء من بعد مراقبة  انا توقعت ارتداد من 5940 تقريبا هو نزل عنها شي بسيط  لو ضرب الستوب لا قدر الله ممكن تعويضها بإذن الله من البيع  إن شاء الله نطلع بربح بجميع الاحوال  والخيارلكم   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم   صباح الخير  اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.4624  فوق 1.4565 وهي الستوب والله اعلم صاعد  هدف الصعود بإذن الله  1.4690   والله الموفق

   الان اليورو قريب من منطقة دخولنا   بفرق 3 نقاط  المهم مراقبته او اغلاق الصفقة  لانه بمنطقة ممكن ارتداد وصعود او يواصل نزول  منطقة حيرة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم  السعر الحالي  1.5926  مالم يكسر 1.5880\70 فهو للشراء   وهدف الشراء بإذن الله 1.6070 ومتوقع اكثر بكثير  كسرها متوقع نزول  وهدف النزول بإذن الله 1.5700\1.5600  والله الموفق   تحت 1.5910 اخذ الحذر

   

> اعتقد والله اعلم فرصة جيدة للشراء من بعد مراقبة   انا توقعت ارتداد من 5940 تقريبا هو نزل عنها شي بسيط  لو ضرب الستوب لا قدر الله ممكن تعويضها بإذن الله من البيع  إن شاء الله نطلع بربح بجميع الاحوال  والخيارلكم   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  بإذن الله لهدفنا  المهم بعد الهدف متوقع هدف ثاني بإذن الله 1.6105  نراقب النقطة 1.6120  اخترقها مزيد من الصعود والله اعلم  احتمال يذهب لل 1.6160 \1.6200\1.6260  والمجال مفتوح له لل1.6400 والله اعلم  مالم يخترقها ممكن الاستفادة منه كبيع والستوب 1.6120  والهدف بإذن الله القناعه  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.6505  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  هدف الصعود بإذن الله  1.6900  الستوب  1.6450  الهدف تقريبا لم يتاكد 100%  انما كمعطيات امامي بتقول انه صاعد  لمن اراد الدخول به بعقد صغير   والخيارلكم راقبوه والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  والله الموفق

----------


## ابو راما

:015:  :015:  :015: شكرا جزيلاً ... :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل كموجه صغيرة بتقول انه نازل   ارجو اخذ الحذر  والله اعلم  ويفضل اغلاق الشراء الان   فوات ربح ولا خسارة

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم اراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  الكيبل والله اعلم  كما توقعت الكيبل نزول فعلا نزل لل 1.5920  المهم الان احتمال اكتفى بالنزول عند 1.5920  اذا اكتفى بها تعتبر استوب للشراء  واحتمال اخر ينزل لل 1.5885 ويرتد منها  في حال نزل ل 1.5885 تقريبا فممكن شراء  والستوب 1.5870  كسر 1.5870 بيع كما ذكرت سابقا  والهدف بإذن الله 1.5700\1.5600 المجنون والله اعلم  احتمال ينزل لل 142.75 تقريبا  ومنها يتم الشراء  والستوب 142.40  فوق 143.07 متوقع يصعد وتكون هي الستوب والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## esmo

اتجاه اليورو و الباوند الى اين؟؟؟
مشكورين

----------


## 2e2y2e2

السلام عليكم
اخ جميل ما رايك فى الاسترالى والصعود بعد الاخبار عليه ؟

----------


## aljameel

> اتجاه اليورو و الباوند الى اين؟؟؟
> مشكورين

  

> السلام عليكم
> اخ جميل ما رايك فى الاسترالى والصعود بعد الاخبار عليه ؟

   اسف لتاخري بالرد لانشغالي  المهم كل شي مقابل الدولار صاعد بإذن الله لاخوف  المجنون صاعد بإذن الله لاهدافه السابقة التي ذكرتها 146.30\148  الكيبل 1.6090 اختراق 1.6120 هاتشوفوه بإذن الله عند 1.6160\6200\6260  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والمجنون والله اعلم من اجمل الفرص  شراء من السعر الحالي 142.71  الستوب 142  الاهداف بإذن الله  145\146.30\148  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الاخبار هي سبب النزول للباوند  الكيبل مالم يكسر 1.5885 فهو والله اعلم للصعود  كسرها نزول والله اعلم  احتمال الان ينزل قريب من 1.5900 لان المجنون لديه هدف تحت عند 141.40 تقريبا  ومتوقع يسحب معه الكيبل والله اعلم  المهم النقطة 1.5885 فوقها صعود تحتها نزول  اهداف الصعود بإذن الله  1.6090 اختراق 1.6120 سيذهب به لل 1.6160\6200\6260  اهداف النزول بإذن الله  1.5700\1.5600  والله اعلم اي نزول للكيبل قريب 5900 فرصة للشراء  والله اعلم كسر 5885 فرصة للبيع  والله الموفق

----------


## esmo

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> الاخبار هي سبب النزول للباوند  الكيبل مالم يكسر 1.5885 فهو والله اعلم للصعود  كسرها نزول والله اعلم  احتمال الان ينزل قريب من 1.5900 لان المجنون لديه هدف تحت عند 141.40 تقريبا  ومتوقع يسحب معه الكيبل والله اعلم  المهم النقطة 1.5885 فوقها صعود تحتها نزول  اهداف الصعود بإذن الله  1.6090 اختراق 1.6120 سيذهب به لل 1.6160\6200\6260  اهداف النزول بإذن الله  1.5700\1.5600  والله اعلم اي نزول للكيبل قريب 5900 فرصة للشراء  والله اعلم كسر 5885 فرصة للبيع  والله الموفق

 الكيبل والله اعلم نازل  وبإذن الله لاهدافه 1.5700\1.5600  استغلال الصعود وبيع والستوب ضعو مايناسبكم  احتمال يصعد  لل 1.5950\30  والله الموفق

----------


## sarmad66

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد ارجو اعطاء توقعاتك للملكي

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد ارجو اعطاء توقعاتك للملكي

 والله اعلم اختراق 9306 
سيذهب به بإذن الله 9400

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  141.44  مالم يكسر 141.20 فهو صاعد لاهدافه  كسر 141.20 سيذهب بإذن الله  لهدف 136  الان والله اعلم هو اقرب للنزول من الصعود لانه متوقع كسر 141.20  ولكن كموجه بيقول صاعد فوق141.20  وممكن الاستفادة منه بجميع الاحوال أن كان صاعد او نازل  141.20 هي الستوب للشراء  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

السلام عليكم يا عمى

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم يا عمى

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## aljameel

> الاخبار هي سبب النزول للباوند  الكيبل مالم يكسر 1.5885 فهو والله اعلم للصعود  كسرها نزول والله اعلم  احتمال الان ينزل قريب من 1.5900 لان المجنون لديه هدف تحت عند 141.40 تقريبا  ومتوقع يسحب معه الكيبل والله اعلم  المهم النقطة 1.5885 فوقها صعود تحتها نزول  اهداف الصعود بإذن الله  1.6090 اختراق 1.6120 سيذهب به لل 1.6160\6200\6260  اهداف النزول بإذن الله  1.5700\1.5600  والله اعلم اي نزول للكيبل قريب 5900 فرصة للشراء  والله اعلم كسر 5885 فرصة للبيع  والله الموفق

   

> الكيبل والله اعلم نازل  وبإذن الله لاهدافه 1.5700\1.5600  استغلال الصعود وبيع والستوب ضعو مايناسبكم  احتمال يصعد لل 1.5950\30   والله الموفق

   هاهو صعد لل 1.5940 الحمد لله اتمنى الاستفادة منه والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  141.44  مالم يكسر 141.20 فهو صاعد لاهدافه  كسر 141.20 سيذهب بإذن الله لهدف 136  الان والله اعلم هو اقرب للنزول من الصعود لانه متوقع كسر 141.20  ولكن كموجه بيقول صاعد فوق141.20  وممكن الاستفادة منه بجميع الاحوال أن كان صاعد او نازل  141.20 هي الستوب للشراء  والله الموفق

 والمجنون كسر 141.20   وبإذن الله لهدفه 136  من يرغب بالدخول به مراقبته ووضع الستوب المناسب له  والله الموفق

----------


## shooting_star

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي aljameel المجنون بعد لسه ما كسر فقط يلعب من يكسر على الأقل يفتح شمعة تحت الخط الـــ 141.20

----------


## السنابل الخضراء

بمسي على الكل

----------


## alaapl2002

مشكور اخي الجميل
لي سؤال لحضرتك
لماذا 141.20؟ بالنسبة للمجنون طبعا
هل ممكن التوضيح والشرح اكثر فقط للتعلم
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اخي aljameel المجنون بعد لسه ما كسر فقط يلعب من يكسر على الأقل يفتح شمعة تحت الخط الـــ 141.20

 اخي مجرد يكسر توقع الاغلاق والله اعلم وأن لم يغلق فتوقع النزول

----------


## aljameel

> بمسي على الكل

 هلا مساء الخير

----------


## aljameel

> مشكور اخي الجميل
> لي سؤال لحضرتك
> لماذا 141.20؟ بالنسبة للمجنون طبعا
> هل ممكن التوضيح والشرح اكثر فقط للتعلم
> وجزاك الله خيرا

 اخي هذا شارت يوضح 141.20 
هو تقريبا علم هدفه 136 
وكموجه والله اعلم تكونت بكسر 141.20 هدفها بكسر 140.63 هو 136 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والكيبل من دخل به يضع الستوب 1.5940  والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

الأسترالي نازل و لا بيريح يا ابومروان

----------


## aljameel

> الأسترالي نازل و لا بيريح يا ابومروان

 والله اعلم لديه هدف بإذن الله 8950 واحتمال يواصل 9900 المهم فوق 8870

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  141.44  مالم يكسر 141.20 فهو صاعد لاهدافه  كسر 141.20 سيذهب بإذن الله لهدف 136  الان والله اعلم هو اقرب للنزول من الصعود لانه متوقع كسر 141.20  ولكن كموجه بيقول صاعد فوق141.20  وممكن الاستفادة منه بجميع الاحوال أن كان صاعد او نازل  141.20 هي الستوب للشراء  والله الموفق

 اهداف المجنون بإذن الله  139.50\137.50\136  والله الموفق

----------


## khaledellord

ياريت تساعدني يا ابو مروان في الدولار ين علشان عامل شراء من 89.15

----------


## aljameel

> ياريت تساعدني يا ابو مروان في الدولار ين علشان عامل شراء من 89.15

  
اخي بأمانه انا شايف له اهداف 87.90\87.20 
ولكن فوق 88.20 احتمال يصعد بعض الشي 
الوصل لسعر مشتراك اشك في ذلك وكل شي جائز 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الاخبار هي سبب النزول للباوند  الكيبل مالم يكسر 1.5885 فهو والله اعلم للصعود  كسرها نزول والله اعلم  احتمال الان ينزل قريب من 1.5900 لان المجنون لديه هدف تحت عند 141.40 تقريبا  ومتوقع يسحب معه الكيبل والله اعلم  المهم النقطة 1.5885 فوقها صعود تحتها نزول  اهداف الصعود بإذن الله  1.6090 اختراق 1.6120 سيذهب به لل 1.6160\6200\6260  اهداف النزول بإذن الله  1.5700\1.5600  والله اعلم اي نزول للكيبل قريب 5900 فرصة للشراء  والله اعلم كسر 5885 فرصة للبيع  والله الموفق

   

> الكيبل والله اعلم نازل  وبإذن الله لاهدافه 1.5700\1.5600  استغلال الصعود وبيع والستوب ضعو مايناسبكم  احتمال يصعد لل 1.5950\30   والله الموفق

   

> هاهو صعد لل 1.5940 الحمد لله اتمنى الاستفادة منه والله الموفق

   

> والكيبل من دخل به يضع الستوب 1.5940   والله الموفق

    الكيبل لاتنازل عن البيع لمن دخل معي به من البدايه  من 1.5940 وهي الستوب  وبإذن الله لاهدافنا  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  141.44  مالم يكسر 141.20 فهو صاعد لاهدافه  كسر 141.20 سيذهب بإذن الله لهدف 136  الان والله اعلم هو اقرب للنزول من الصعود لانه متوقع كسر 141.20  ولكن كموجه بيقول صاعد فوق141.20  وممكن الاستفادة منه بجميع الاحوال أن كان صاعد او نازل  141.20 هي الستوب للشراء  والله الموفق

   

> والمجنون كسر 141.20   وبإذن الله لهدفه 136  من يرغب بالدخول به مراقبته ووضع الستوب المناسب له  والله الموفق

   

> اهداف المجنون بإذن الله  139.50\137.50\136  والله الموفق

 وبإذن الله لاهدافنا  والله الموفق

----------


## shooting_star

اخي ابو مروان مـا رأيك بالـــ EUR/CHF

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابو مروان مـا رأيك بالـــ EUR/CHF

 جوز لا انصحك به هذا يتحرك بالشهر مرة وممل جدا 
هو على العموم تحت 1.5240 سيذهب بإذن الله لل 1.5000 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

صعود قروب الين بسبب اخبار لا اقل ولا اكثر  المهم المجنون فرصة والله اعلم للبيع كلما اقترب من 141.50  وهي الستوب للبيع والاهداف كما ذكرتها سابقا بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## shooting_star

بارك الله بك اخي أبو مروان على الرد السريع 
يا ريت اخي كمان تلقي نظرة على الـــ GBP/CHF

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله بك اخي أبو مروان على الرد السريع 
> يا ريت اخي كمان تلقي نظرة على الـــ GBP/CHF

 لو صعد فوق 1.6400 متوقع يصعد لل 1.6450 تقريبا  ومنها يرتد نزول لهدف بإذن الله 1.6240\30  لو واصل صعود فوق 1.6470 يفضل الابتعاد عنه كنزول والله اعلم  موفق بإذن الله

----------


## yasersafe

أخى الجميل المجنون ضرب ستوب نفهم من كده انه اصبح للشراء وما هو هدفه وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> صعود قروب الين بسبب اخبار لا اقل ولا اكثر  المهم المجنون فرصة والله اعلم للبيع كلما اقترب من 141.50  وهي الستوب للبيع والاهداف كما ذكرتها سابقا بإذن الله   والله الموفق

   انا توقعت انتهاء صعوده لل 141.50 هو على العموم باي لحضه توقعو له نزول ولو صعد 142 فهو للنزول والله اعلم

----------


## مستثمر صغير

اخي ابو مروان هل البيع من السعر الحالي  للمجنون مناسب 141.70 والى كم الهدف المتوقع ؟؟؟؟؟ الله يسعدك

----------


## منكم نستفيد

> اخي ابو مروان هل البيع من السعر الحالي  للمجنون مناسب 141.70 والى كم الهدف المتوقع ؟؟؟؟؟ الله يسعدك

 للمتابعه   

> وبإذن الله لاهدافنا      
> اهداف المجنون بإذن الله  
> 139.50\137.50\136  
> والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابو مروان هل البيع من السعر الحالي  للمجنون مناسب 141.70 والى كم الهدف المتوقع ؟؟؟؟؟  الله يسعدك

 أسف اخي بتاخري بالرد لعدم التواجد 
نعم اخي وضع الستوب 141.71 
والاهداف كما هي او القناعة 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> لو صعد فوق 1.6400 متوقع يصعد لل 1.6450 تقريبا  ومنها يرتد نزول لهدف بإذن الله 1.6240\30  لو واصل صعود فوق 1.6470 يفضل الابتعاد عنه كنزول والله اعلم  موفق بإذن الله

   هذا رد لا احد الاخوة عن الباوند فرنك  هاهو الان عند 1.6444  والله اعلم متوقع ارتداد مراقبته  والستوب نقطة الارتداد   والاهداف كما بالمشاركة  والله الموفق

----------


## janoubi

يسعد اوقاتك يا استاذ الكل

----------


## janoubi

استاذي 
هل لا يزال الباوند والمجنون للبيع ؟ اوان الاتجاه قد تغيّر ؟
مع الشكر

----------


## mmhosny

بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع....الساعه 2 خبر الفايده....اي شخص له صفقه مفتوحه و الحساب يتحمل نزول عكس اتجاهه 100 او 150 نقطه يتركها و لو الحساب لا يتحمل اعتقد يجب الغلق قبل الساعه 2 ياي حال من الأحوال اقل خساره او ربح...الموضوع شكله هيبقي مش طبيعي...و الله اعلم... 
ارجو من ذوي الخبره النصيحه

----------


## bilalo25

*السلام عليكم اخ جميل وبارك الله فيك
انا بايع المجنون من 14140 والهدف 14000 هل ابقى عليها ام اخرج باقل خسارة  لو قلت ابقى واصبر ,,,,,, رح اعزز الصفقة 
جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## zzzzz_1

اخي انا ماخذ eur:chf بيع. ممكن تعطيني رايك ؟

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  هذه توصية لتقصيري معكم هذه الايام بإذن الله يكتب لها التوفيق  الباوند فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.6488  والله اعلم متوقع صعود   مشوار الصعود والله اعلم من 500 لل 1000 نقطة   الشراء من السعر الحالي من يتحمل الستوب ومن لم يتحمل الستوب انتظاره في حال نزل  الستوب  1.6288  الاهداف بإذن الله  1.6700  1.6950  1.7400  والله الموفق  والله اعلم مشواره بعيد بالصعود

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي 
> هل لا يزال الباوند والمجنون للبيع ؟ اوان الاتجاه قد تغيّر ؟
> مع الشكر

   

> *السلام عليكم اخ جميل وبارك الله فيك* *انا بايع المجنون من 14140 والهدف 14000 هل ابقى عليها ام اخرج باقل خسارة*  *لو قلت ابقى واصبر ,,,,,, رح اعزز الصفقة*   *جزاك الله خيرا*

  

> اخي انا ماخذ eur:chf بيع. ممكن تعطيني رايك ؟

 أسف لتاخر بالرد لتواجدي بعيد عن الجهاز وانشغالي ارجو معذرتي

----------


## aljameel

البقاء على الفائدة على الاسترليني كما هي بالسابق  والتذبذب الحاصل الايام السابقة للاسترليني وعدم استقراره على اتجاه معين  اتوقع والله اعلم للاسترليني صعود على المدى البعيد  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى

----------


## الرساويي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  هذه توصية لتقصيري معكم هذه الايام بإذن الله يكتب لها التوفيق  الباوند فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.6488  والله اعلم متوقع صعود   مشوار الصعود والله اعلم من 500 لل 1000 نقطة   الشراء من السعر الحالي من يتحمل الستوب ومن لم يتحمل الستوب انتظاره في حال نزل  الستوب  1.6288  الاهداف بإذن الله  1.6700  1.6950  1.7400  والله الموفق  والله اعلم مشواره بعيد بالصعود

 
اخوي انا حسابي حوال 800 دولار  
هل تنصحني ادخل الان بعقد ولاحد طبعا؟؟؟؟؟ ولا الانتظار

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي انا حسابي حوال 800 دولار  
> هل تنصحني ادخل الان بعقد ولاحد طبعا؟؟؟؟؟ ولا الانتظار

 اخي انا عن نفسي دخلت بعقد صغير الان غير مرهق للحساب 
والخيار لك

----------


## الرساويي

> اخي انا عن نفسي دخلت بعقد صغير الان غير مرهق للحساب 
> والخيار لك

 
الله يجزاك بالخير  
والله لو انا مو واثق في براعتك مادخلت 
بسم الله راح ادخل معك

----------


## AL Ayman

بعد اذن الاساتذة و الاستاذ الجميل  أرى شراء  GBP/USD الاْن على    1.6049 TARGET   1.6210 STOP LOSS : 1.5985

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  هذه توصية لتقصيري معكم هذه الايام بإذن الله يكتب لها التوفيق  الباوند فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.6488  والله اعلم متوقع صعود   مشوار الصعود والله اعلم من 500 لل 1000 نقطة   الشراء من السعر الحالي من يتحمل الستوب ومن لم يتحمل الستوب انتظاره في حال نزل  الستوب  1.6288  الاهداف بإذن الله  1.6700  1.6950  1.7400  والله الموفق   والله اعلم مشواره بعيد بالصعود

   وهذا شارتان يدعمان الصعود والله اعلم

----------


## مستثمر صغير

اخي العزيز ابو مروان ماهي توقعاتك  للمجنون من الان وحتى الغد  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخي العزيز ابو مروان ماهي توقعاتك  للمجنون من الان وحتى الغد  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

  
اخي والله اعلم
انا بتكلم كموجه رقمية
تحت 144 هدف اول بإذن الله 137.50
ولكن صعوده فوق 142.40 بصراحة مقلق للنزول ولا يلغى النزل انما اخذ الحذر منه
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل ساتكلم عنه بشكل عام وليست توصية  والله اعلم  فوق 1.6050 توقعو الصعود اختراق 1.6124 والله اعلم مواصلة الصعود  النقطة 1.6124 هي مهمة بالنسبة للصعود والنزول والله اعلم الفيصل مابينهم  وتوقع خاص اتوقع الاختراق بشرط فوق 6050  والله الموفق

----------


## أبو خليل

اخي ابو مروان تصدق انك ابن حلال لاني الان كنت رح اسال عنه يا غااااااااالي  
وجزاك الله خيراااااااااا

----------


## fox4forex

> بعد اذن الاساتذة و الاستاذ الجميل  أرى شراء GBP/USD الاْن على 1.6049 TARGET 1.6210 STOP LOSS : 1.5985

   يا اخي انت شوشتنا.... الله يسامحك

----------


## bilalo25

*العفو اخي العزيز جميل مافي تقصير ولا شي بالعكس انت اهل الجود والكرم والنخوة وما تقصر علينا بشيئ ,,, الله يبارك فيك وباهلك ومالك وصحتك
انا الي مقصر معاك ومشاركاتي قليلة لسببين الاول لكي اترك مجال للاخوة ولا اشتت الموضوع و والتاني لضيق الوقت عندي
اسال الله العلي القدير ان يوسع عليك بالدنيا والآخرة انه سميع مجيب 
جمعة مباركة*

----------


## aljameel

> *العفو اخي العزيز جميل مافي تقصير ولا شي بالعكس انت اهل الجود والكرم والنخوة وما تقصر علينا بشيئ ,,, الله يبارك فيك وباهلك ومالك وصحتك* *انا الي مقصر معاك ومشاركاتي قليلة لسببين الاول لكي اترك مجال للاخوة ولا اشتت الموضوع و والتاني لضيق الوقت عندي* *اسال الله العلي القدير ان يوسع عليك بالدنيا والآخرة انه سميع مجيب*  *جمعة مباركة*  **

 جزاك الله خير 
جمعة مباركة إن شاء الله على الجميع

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  هذه توصية لتقصيري معكم هذه الايام بإذن الله يكتب لها التوفيق  الباوند فرنك  السعر الحالي  1.6488  والله اعلم متوقع صعود   مشوار الصعود والله اعلم من 500 لل 1000 نقطة   الشراء من السعر الحالي من يتحمل الستوب ومن لم يتحمل الستوب انتظاره في حال نزل  الستوب  1.6288  الاهداف بإذن الله  1.6700  1.6950  1.7400  والله الموفق   والله اعلم مشواره بعيد بالصعود

   

> وهذا شارتان يدعمان الصعود والله اعلم

   
للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## A7MeD

> للمشاهدة والله الموفق
> [/center]

  
نقول خير والله الموفق للجميع ، 
تم الدخول ...

----------


## شريفي

اسبوع خير ورزق مبارك للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## م/عبود

أخ جميل  .........أظن توقعك وصول المجنون الى 136 على أساس أن الموجة الحالية  a وليست 4 كما هو مبين على الشارت الشهرى

----------


## waoool

هل هناك اى تغيرات على صفقة الباوند فرانك اخى ابو مروان
لان الستوب اقترب جدا
تظل الصفقة والستوب كما هما ام نبعد الستوب شوي
منتظر ردك حبيبى

----------


## bika_2006

اسبوع موفق للجميع

----------


## أبو خليل

اي انت اخي ابو مروان فنحن بانتظاااااااااااااااااارك يا غاااااااااااالي ؟؟؟!!! 
ولو سمحت تحليل حلو مثلك على الكيبل حاليا و ليوم الاثنين ؟؟ 
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## رشدي

وينك عمى ما اتعودنا غيابك 
طمنا الله يرضى عليك ان شاء الله تكون بخير

----------


## bilalo25

*يا اخوان ,,, افيدوني عن المجنون 
رح يجنني
طالع او نازل*

----------


## معن طارق

ابو مروان سلامات كيف حالك

----------


## رشدي

عمنا الله يبارك فيك 
طمنا على اخبارك ان شاء الله تكون بخير

----------


## sh_yasser

والله الواحد فعلا مستعجب 
كل اساتذتنا الاسبوع دة اختفوا
هو فية اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الاسمر

موجودين كلهم
ظروف كل واحد له خاصه

----------


## الهرم

ابومروان ماتعودنا على غيابك 
بااااااااااااااااااااااانتظارك ياغالي

----------


## mmhosny

ان شاء الله تكون بخير...اهم شىء والله

----------


## okno11

ان شاء الله يكون المانع خيرا

----------


## yazn2828

تسجيل حضور وانشا الله يكون خير مع الاخوة

----------


## BRUFEN

يالله عسى المانع خير يارب والله فقدناه وأشتقناله ولتوصياته

----------


## رشدي

تقريبا ممكن يكون ابو مروان مسافر 
ياريت حد من الإدارة يطمنا عليه      الراجل ده ونعم الاخ الخدوم   ان شاء الله يكون بخير     الاستاذ / سمير صيام  
  لو معاك ايميله طمنا عليه لو تكرمت

----------


## CheFX

مساء الخير للجميع
طمنا عنك ابو مروان 
ان شاء الله المانع خير

----------


## قاسم السيد

تسجيل حضور ومتابعة

----------


## رشدي

> تقريبا ممكن يكون ابو مروان مسافر 
> ياريت حد من الإدارة يطمنا عليه الراجل ده ونعم الاخ الخدوم ان شاء الله يكون بخير    الاستاذ / سمير صيام  
> لو معاك ايميله طمنا عليه لو تكرمت

  :016:

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان...كده الموضوع بجد مقلق....ده انت لو فى الأسكيمو..اكيد فيه نت و مع أي طائر بطريق هتلاقي لاب توب... 
طمنا يا اخي

----------


## رشدي

يا ابو مروااااااااااان غيب عن المنتدى براحتك  لكل واحد ظروفه بس احنا ما اتعودنا غيابك  ولا انت عودتنا انك تغيب مدة طويلة  ياريت لو تقدر تطمنا   بس قول انك بخير طمنا عليك ولو مرة كل شهر   وهذا ما نريد معرفته  اريد الإطمئنان على سلامتك وصحتك بارك الله فيك    تقبل تحياتى ........ :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
أسف على الغياب ارجو معذرتي والله اني مسافر 
وبإذن الله معكم هذا الاسبوع 
اكرر أسفي للجميع

----------


## ALAAMRI

الحمد لله على السلامه استاذنا
والله اشغلتنا بغيابك  وفى الحقيقه انا من المتابعين لك بصمت نسال الله العلى العظيم ان يكتب لك الخير اين ما حللت لما تقدمه لاخوانك فى المنتدى

----------


## bilalo25

> السلام عليكم 
> أسف على الغياب ارجو معذرتي والله اني مسافر 
> وبإذن الله معكم هذا الاسبوع 
> اكرر أسفي للجميع

 *الحمد لله على سلامتك اخي الكريم وان شاء الله تكون سفرة موفقة  
متابعينك هالاسبوع*

----------


## دانة

اعادك الله بالسلامه

----------


## 1عبدالله

حمدا لله يالغالى والله القلق عليك كان فوق الوصف  بارك الله لك فى الذهاب والعودة

----------


## mmhosny

حمدا" لله على السلامه

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم
الله يسلمكم جميعا
واكرر أسفي للجميع

----------


## samer samer

السلام عليكم والله يعطيكن العافية

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم  النقطة 1.6485 مهمه   تحتها نزول فوقها صعود والمجال مفتوح له نزول وصعود  اتوقع والله اعلم صعوده الان بإذن الله لل1.6420 اختراقها يذهب به بإذن الله لل 1.6470\450  ومنها نراقبه مالم يخترق 1.6485 فهو للنزول والمجال مفتوح له حتى 1.5400  المجنون والله اعلم  فوق 148 اتوقع بإذن الله 150\151  كسر 148 متوقع له ارتداد من 147.40 تقريبا   موفقين بإذن الله  اسبوع موفق للجميع

----------


## aljameel

الاخوان الذين خسرو بالباوند فرنك وانا اولكم بإذن الله معوضه 
لا اعرف سبب ضرب الستوب بالرغم كل المعطيات بتقول صاعد 
ولكن خيرها في غيرها بإذن الله 
وابشرو بالعوض بتوفيق الله

----------


## أبو خليل

اولا اخي ابو مروان الحمد الله على سلامتك وعودة موفقة لنا واياك وللجميع ان شاء الله  
وثانيا بصراحة اخي ابو مروان حسب اسعار قناة cnbc عربية فان الكيبل رح يفتح على جاب نزول وهو الان عند 1.6315 فماهو توقعاتك لذلك اي هل هذه اشارة على انه الكيبل الى هبوط وقوي ايضا ان شاء الله فمن خلال خرتك بالسوق والجابات وللكيبل خاصة انه ممكن يكمل الكيبل نزول يا غااااااالي ؟؟؟؟ 
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## aljameel

> اولا اخي ابو مروان الحمد الله على سلامتك وعودة موفقة لنا واياك وللجميع ان شاء الله  
> وثانيا بصراحة اخي ابو مروان حسب اسعار قناة cnbc عربية فان الكيبل رح يفتح على جاب نزول وهو الان عند 1.6315 فماهو توقعاتك لذلك اي هل هذه اشارة على انه الكيبل الى هبوط وقوي ايضا ان شاء الله فمن خلال خرتك بالسوق والجابات وللكيبل خاصة انه ممكن يكمل الكيبل نزول يا غااااااالي ؟؟؟؟ 
> وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

 الله يسلمك اخي ابوخليل 
يهمنى انه فوق 1.6250 بإذن الله صاعد 
والله اعلم

----------


## okno11

ابو مروان نظرة على اليورو بارك الله فيك
وحمد لله على السلامة

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان نظرة على اليورو بارك الله فيك
> وحمد لله على السلامة

 والله اعلم اليورو دولار 
فوق 1.4840 وباختراق 1.4917 بإذن الله هدفه 1.5020 
والله الموفق

----------


## sa2ai

اخواني جزاكم اله ك الخير اريد رسم بياني لليورو دولار يحدد به استراتيجية لليوم 19-10-2009 الرجاء اخواني الرد السريع مع بداية فتح السوق

----------


## the night steed

ابو مروان الحمد لله على السلامه
 لك وحشه يالغالي
ومدامك سالم عاذرينك ومنور المنتدى

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان الحمد لله على السلامه
> لك وحشه يالغالي
> ومدامك سالم عاذرينك ومنور المنتدى

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك 
والله خجلتوني بطيبتكم 
صحيح اني مقصر بالايام الاخيره ولكن غصب عني اما لسفر او غيره 
ارجو ان تعذروني ولكم كل الحق

----------


## aljameel

> اخواني جزاكم اله ك الخير اريد رسم بياني لليورو دولار يحدد به استراتيجية لليوم 19-10-2009 الرجاء اخواني الرد السريع مع بداية فتح السوق

 اخي نفسي اخدمك ولكن لا اعرف ماهو الرسم البياني المراد

----------


## sa2ai

اريد معرفة ان اشتري ام ابيع عن طريق التحليل للرسم البياني ليوم الجمعة و ما هي التوقعات لليوم الوافق 19-10 و شكرا اخي على مساعدتك

----------


## aljameel

> اريد معرفة ان اشتري ام ابيع عن طريق التحليل بالرسم البياني لليوم الوافق 19-10 و شكرا اخي على مساعدتك

 اخي انا ذكرت رد لا احد الاخوان قبل الافتتاح 
بانه فوق 1.4840 وباختراق 1.4917 متوقع هدف له بإذن الله 1.5020 
والله اعلم

----------


## sa2ai

> اخي نفسي اخدمك ولكن لا اعرف ماهو الرسم البياني المراد

  شكرا اخي العزيز على محاولتك لمساعدتي للتوضيح اريد معرفة توقعات اليوم هل الدولار سوف يوتفع ام ينخفص و ما هي الاستراتيجية التي ممكن اتباعها لليوم 19-10-2009 اعتمادا على تحليل الرسم البياني ليوم الجمعة 16-10 و شكرا على المساعدة

----------


## sa2ai

> اخي انا ذكرت رد لا احد الاخوان قبل الافتتاح 
> بانه فوق 1.4840 وباختراق 1.4917 متوقع هدف له بإذن الله 1.5020 
> والله اعلم

 شكرا اخي الجميل على ردك سوف اتبع هذه الاستراتيجية و شكرا لجهودك و سوف اكون على تواصل معكم انشاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا اخي العزيز على محاولتك لمساعدتي للتوضيح اريد معرفة توقعات اليوم هل الدولار سوف يوتفع ام ينخفص و ما هي الاستراتيجية التي ممكن اتباعها لليوم 19-10-2009 اعتمادا على تحليل الرسم البياني ليوم الجمعة 16-10 و شكرا على المساعدة

 الان صعب توقع ليوم غدا كامل السوق الان افتتح فصعب الحكم عليه الان 
ولكن والله اعلم من اهداف اليورو 1.5200\5400 وذكرتها سابقا  
بشرط فوق 1.4700 والله اعلم

----------


## the night steed

ابو مروان  
للفائده لأني استفيد من كل ماتطرحه
ذكرت 
بانه فوق 1.4840 وباختراق 1.4917 متوقع هدف له بإذن الله 1.5020 
هل الأرقام الي ذكرت بناء على تحليل فريم 4 ساعات 
لأنه نفس تحليلي 
 الأرقام نفس التي  لدي على الأربع ساعات ولكن الهدف يختلف 1.4990

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان 
> للفائده لأني استفيد من كل ماتطرحه
> ذكرت 
> بانه فوق 1.4840 وباختراق 1.4917 متوقع هدف له بإذن الله 1.5020 
> هل الأرقام الي ذكرت بناء على تحليل فريم 4 ساعات 
> لأنه نفس تحليلي 
> الأرقام نفس التي لدي على الأربع ساعات ولكن الهدف يختلف 1.4990

 لا اخي على فريم الساعة

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  هذه التوصية بدل توصية الباوند فرنك الخاسرة بإذن الله يكتب لها التوفيق  الدولار كندي  السعر الحالي  1.0417  انا من قبل وصيت عليه وحددت اهدافه عند 1.0400\250 وماشاء الله وصل قريب من 200  بالرغم اني وضعت الستوب صغير وضرب الستوب وصعد كم نقطة ونزل  الان نراقب التالي  والله اعلم صعود تصحيحي لمواصلة النزول  اختراق الهاي 1.0434 متوقع الصعود بإذن الله لل 1.0480+- تقريبا  من 480 تقريبا يتم البيع من بعد مراقبه  والستوب 1.0510  اختراق 1.0510 والله اعلم مواصلة الصعود مالم يخترقها فهو للنزول  هدف النزول بإذن الله بكسر اللو اليومي الهدف 1.0100  ومتوقع والله اعلم اكثر بكثير من الهدف  الان المهم مراقبة 434 اخترقها ننتظره عند 480 تقريبا مالم يخترقها ممكن بيعه  والستوب 434  ومن يرغب الشراء من السعر الحالي كمغامر بعقد صغير يضع الستوب 350 او وضع الستوب المناسب له المهم فوق 350  الرجاء البيع من بعد مراقبة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  من قبل ذكرت لكم فوق 1.4014 فهو بإذن الله   1.4600\700\800\950  والحمد لله وصل لهم جميعا  وطلبت من معه اليور يحتفظ به على الاقل جني الربح لايقل عن 1.4800  بالرغم انا لم انفذ ماتكلمت به اتذكر جنيت الربح عند 4600  والان ساتكلم عنه بشكل عام   وهو بالنهاية اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  القصد منه معرفة الاتجاه العام والاستفادة منه بقدر المستطاع  اهداف اليورو دولار على الاسبوعي والديلي   فوق 1.4432 كهدف بإذن الله قريب 1.6000 تقريبا  فاستغلاله يتم كالتالي  فوق 1.4730 متوقع الصعود  لو كسرها من اقرب نقطة لل 1.4500 يتم الشراء  والستوب اما 1.4432 او 1.4500 او اغلاق يوم تحت 1.4515  بالنهاية مالم يكسر 1.4432 فهو للصعود بإذن الله  متى يصل اهدافه الله اعلم تحتاج لوقت انما ماقصدت به هو معرفة الاتجاه العام  الان احتمال يصل لل 1.4790 + - تقريبا ويرتد منها واكرر احتمال  بشرط تحت 1.4840 فوقها هي الستوب للشراء والله اعلم  لو ارتد منها او قريب منها ممكن شراءه والستوب نقطة الارتداد  اهداف الشراء بإذن الله 1.5000\5100\5250\5400  والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم  النقطة 1.6485 مهمه  تحتها نزول فوقها صعود والمجال مفتوح له نزول وصعود  اتوقع والله اعلم صعوده الان بإذن الله لل1.6420 اختراقها يذهب به بإذن الله لل 1.6470\450  ومنها نراقبه مالم يخترق 1.6485 فهو للنزول والمجال مفتوح له حتى 1.5400  المجنون والله اعلم  فوق 148 اتوقع بإذن الله 150\151  كسر 148 متوقع له ارتداد من 147.40 تقريبا   موفقين بإذن الله  اسبوع موفق للجميع

 الكيبل ساتكلم عنه بشكل عام كتحليل على الديلي  النقطة 1.6485 هي ماتهمني  فوقها صعود تحتها نزول  مالم يخترق 1.6485 فهو مهي للنزول وهدف النزول بإذن الله 1.5400  اختراق 1.6485 فهو للصعود هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.7600  اقصد بالاختراق اختراق النقطة 1.6485 ولو نزل بعدها تحتها فهو والله اعلم للصعود  متى تتحقق الاهداف الله اعلم  الان ولو نزل تحت 1.6250 اتوقع انه يرتد من 1.6220 تقريبا وهو احتمال  وممكن الاستفادة منه كشراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 1.6250  وبالنهاية هو اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  -------------------------  المجنون والله اعلم  فوق 148 فهو مهي للصعود كهدف بإذن الله 150\151  نزل تحت 148 نراقب النقطتان والله اعلم متوقع ارتدادمن احدهم  147.50 تقريبا او 146.50 تقريبا  فممكن الشراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 148  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  والله الموفق

----------


## BRUFEN

الحمدلله على سلامتك سالم وغانم
والله يعطيك العافيه والصحة 
تفصيل ولا أروع منه جعله الله في
ميزان حسناتك  وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## رشدي

حمد الله على سلامتك يا راجل يا طيب قلقت عليك بركة انك بخير

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير جميعا 
يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> الحمدلله على سلامتك سالم وغانم
> والله يعطيك العافيه والصحة 
> تفصيل ولا أروع منه جعله الله في
> ميزان حسناتك وجزاك الله كل خير

 جزاك الله خير   

> حمد الله على سلامتك يا راجل يا طيب قلقت عليك بركة انك بخير

 بارك الله فيك 
المعذرة والله كنت مسافر

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي  90.74  والله اعلم   لو نزل لل 90.49 متوقع منها ارتداد وصعود بإذن الله  منها يتم الشراء   والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 90.30  لو نزل تحت 90.30 يفضل الابتعاد عن الشراء والله اعلم  اهداف الصعود بإذن الله  91.70  92.50  ومتوقع اكثر وانما نكتفى بذلك والزيادة خير وبركة  فرضا مانزل لل 90.49 ممكن الشراء والستوب 90.49  والاهداف نفسها بإذن الله  ملاحظة  مالم يغلق يوم تحت 90.49 فهو للشراء والله اعلم واهدافه صعوديه   والمجال مفتوح له والله اعلم  راقبوه والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي  9176  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  هدف الصعود بإذن الله   9350  باختراق 9230 والله اعلم  من اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي يضع الستوب المناسب له  مابين 10 لل 15 نقطة  فرضا نزل من اقرب نقطة لل 9111 يتم الشراء  وهي الستوب للشراء او 9100  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  ساتكلم عنه بتفصيل للاستفادة منه بجميع الاحوال  السعر الحالي  135.13  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الان مالم يكسر 134.75 فهو صاعد وهي الستوب للشراء من السعر الحالي او ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم ومع الصعود رفع الستوب   كسرها متوقع نزوله لل 134.50  ومن 134.50 متوقع ارتداد وصعود   اذا ارتد دخول شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  لو واصل نزول تحت 134.50 متوقع نزوله لل 133.60 تقريبا ومنها يرتد صعود  من الارتداد شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  واصل نزول بعد 133.50 يفضل الابتعاد من الشراء  الاهداف بإذن الله   136  136.70   138 تقريبا   اختراق 138.55 والله اعلم هدفه البعيد بإذن الله  143\143.50  انا وضعت لكم جميع الاحتمالات اتمنى الاستفادة منه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم  
ونراكم لاحقا بإذن الله 
وضعت لكم اكثر من توصية  بستوب صغير
هذه تعويض عن الغياب بإذن الله يكتب لها التوفيق يارب

----------


## رشدي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  هذه التوصية بدل توصية الباوند فرنك الخاسرة بإذن الله يكتب لها التوفيق  الدولار كندي  السعر الحالي  1.0417  انا من قبل وصيت عليه وحددت اهدافه عند 1.0400\250 وماشاء الله وصل قريب من 200  بالرغم اني وضعت الستوب صغير وضرب الستوب وصعد كم نقطة ونزل  الان نراقب التالي  والله اعلم صعود تصحيحي لمواصلة النزول  اختراق الهاي 1.0434 متوقع الصعود بإذن الله لل 1.0480+- تقريبا  من 480 تقريبا يتم البيع من بعد مراقبه  والستوب 1.0510  اختراق 1.0510 والله اعلم مواصلة الصعود مالم يخترقها فهو للنزول  هدف النزول بإذن الله بكسر اللو اليومي الهدف 1.0100  ومتوقع والله اعلم اكثر بكثير من الهدف  الان المهم مراقبة 434 اخترقها ننتظره عند 480 تقريبا مالم يخترقها ممكن بيعه  والستوب 434  ومن يرغب الشراء من السعر الحالي كمغامر بعقد صغير يضع الستوب 350 او وضع الستوب المناسب له المهم فوق 350  الرجاء البيع من بعد مراقبة   والله الموفق

  
تحليل دقيق  يا سيد الناس تم البيع من  1.0387

----------


## 2e2y2e2

الحمدلله على السلامة ابو مروان

----------


## المدمر رقم1

توصيات موفقه باذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> تحليل دقيق يا سيد الناس تم البيع من 1.0387

 موفق بإذن الله للهدف   

> الحمدلله على السلامة ابو مروان

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك   

> توصيات موفقه باذن الله

 بإذن الله  
السلام عليكم جميعا 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  هذه التوصية بدل توصية الباوند فرنك الخاسرة بإذن الله يكتب لها التوفيق  الدولار كندي  السعر الحالي  1.0417  انا من قبل وصيت عليه وحددت اهدافه عند 1.0400\250 وماشاء الله وصل قريب من 200  بالرغم اني وضعت الستوب صغير وضرب الستوب وصعد كم نقطة ونزل  الان نراقب التالي  والله اعلم صعود تصحيحي لمواصلة النزول  اختراق الهاي 1.0434 متوقع الصعود بإذن الله لل 1.0480+- تقريبا  من 480 تقريبا يتم البيع من بعد مراقبه  والستوب 1.0510  اختراق 1.0510 والله اعلم مواصلة الصعود مالم يخترقها فهو للنزول  هدف النزول بإذن الله بكسر اللو اليومي الهدف 1.0100  ومتوقع والله اعلم اكثر بكثير من الهدف  الان المهم مراقبة 434 اخترقها ننتظره عند 480 تقريبا مالم يخترقها ممكن بيعه  والستوب 434  ومن يرغب الشراء من السعر الحالي كمغامر بعقد صغير يضع الستوب 350 او وضع الستوب المناسب له المهم فوق 350  الرجاء البيع من بعد مراقبة   والله الموفق

   التوصية قائمة وبإذن الله لاهدافنا    

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  من قبل ذكرت لكم فوق 1.4014 فهو بإذن الله   1.4600\700\800\950  والحمد لله وصل لهم جميعا  وطلبت من معه اليور يحتفظ به على الاقل جني الربح لايقل عن 1.4800  بالرغم انا لم انفذ ماتكلمت به اتذكر جنيت الربح عند 4600  والان ساتكلم عنه بشكل عام   وهو بالنهاية اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  القصد منه معرفة الاتجاه العام والاستفادة منه بقدر المستطاع  اهداف اليورو دولار على الاسبوعي والديلي   فوق 1.4432 كهدف بإذن الله قريب 1.6000 تقريبا  فاستغلاله يتم كالتالي  فوق 1.4730 متوقع الصعود  لو كسرها من اقرب نقطة لل 1.4500 يتم الشراء  والستوب اما 1.4432 او 1.4500 او اغلاق يوم تحت 1.4515  بالنهاية مالم يكسر 1.4432 فهو للصعود بإذن الله  متى يصل اهدافه الله اعلم تحتاج لوقت انما ماقصدت به هو معرفة الاتجاه العام  الان احتمال يصل لل 1.4790 + - تقريبا ويرتد منها واكرر احتمال  بشرط تحت 1.4840 فوقها هي الستوب للشراء والله اعلم  لو ارتد منها او قريب منها ممكن شراءه والستوب نقطة الارتداد  اهداف الشراء بإذن الله 1.5000\5100\5250\5400  والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 التوصية قائمة وبإذن الله لاهدافنا      

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي  90.74  والله اعلم  لو نزل لل 90.49 متوقع منها ارتداد وصعود بإذن الله  منها يتم الشراء   والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 90.30  لو نزل تحت 90.30 يفضل الابتعاد عن الشراء والله اعلم  اهداف الصعود بإذن الله  91.70  92.50  ومتوقع اكثر وانما نكتفى بذلك والزيادة خير وبركة  فرضا مانزل لل 90.49 ممكن الشراء والستوب 90.49  والاهداف نفسها بإذن الله  ملاحظة  مالم يغلق يوم تحت 90.49 فهو للشراء والله اعلم واهدافه صعوديه   والمجال مفتوح له والله اعلم  راقبوه والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 المهم الالتزام كما بالتوصية وبإذن الله يكتب لها النجاح  لو نزل تحت 90.30 يفضل الابتعاد مؤقتا     

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي  9176  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  هدف الصعود بإذن الله   9350  باختراق 9230 والله اعلم  من اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي يضع الستوب المناسب له  مابين 10 لل 15 نقطة  فرضا نزل من اقرب نقطة لل 9111 يتم الشراء  وهي الستوب للشراء او 9100  والله الموفق

 التوصية قائمة وبإذن الله لاهدافنا     

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين  ساتكلم عنه بتفصيل للاستفادة منه بجميع الاحوال  السعر الحالي  135.13  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الان مالم يكسر 134.75 فهو صاعد وهي الستوب للشراء من السعر الحالي او ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم ومع الصعود رفع الستوب   كسرها متوقع نزوله لل 134.50  ومن 134.50 متوقع ارتداد وصعود   اذا ارتد دخول شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  لو واصل نزول تحت 134.50 متوقع نزوله لل 133.60 تقريبا ومنها يرتد صعود  من الارتداد شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  واصل نزول بعد 133.50 يفضل الابتعاد من الشراء  الاهداف بإذن الله   136  136.70   138 تقريبا   اختراق 138.55 والله اعلم هدفه البعيد بإذن الله  143\143.50  انا وضعت لكم جميع الاحتمالات اتمنى الاستفادة منه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   موفقين بإذن الله

   التوصية قائمة وبإذن الله لاهدافنا   المهم الالتزام بما هو موضح   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الكيبل والله اعلم  النقطة 1.6485 مهمه  تحتها نزول فوقها صعود والمجال مفتوح له نزول وصعود  اتوقع والله اعلم صعوده الان بإذن الله لل1.6420 اختراقها يذهب به بإذن الله لل 1.6470\450  ومنها نراقبه مالم يخترق 1.6485 فهو للنزول والمجال مفتوح له حتى 1.5400  المجنون والله اعلم  فوق 148 اتوقع بإذن الله 150\151  كسر 148 متوقع له ارتداد من 147.40 تقريبا   موفقين بإذن الله  اسبوع موفق للجميع

     

> الكيبل ساتكلم عنه بشكل عام كتحليل على الديلي   النقطة 1.6485 هي ماتهمني  فوقها صعود تحتها نزول  مالم يخترق 1.6485 فهو مهي للنزول وهدف النزول بإذن الله 1.5400  اختراق 1.6485 فهو للصعود هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.7600  اقصد بالاختراق اختراق النقطة 1.6485 ولو نزل بعدها تحتها فهو والله اعلم للصعود  متى تتحقق الاهداف الله اعلم  الان ولو نزل تحت 1.6250 اتوقع انه يرتد من 1.6220 تقريبا وهو احتمال  وممكن الاستفادة منه كشراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 1.6250  وبالنهاية هو اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  -------------------------  المجنون والله اعلم  فوق 148 فهو مهي للصعود كهدف بإذن الله 150\151  نزل تحت 148 نراقب النقطتان والله اعلم متوقع ارتدادمن احدهم  147.50 تقريبا او 146.50 تقريبا  فممكن الشراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 148  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  والله الموفق

 التوصية قائمة وبإذن الله لاهدافنا  بالنسبة للمجنون كهدف الان بإذن الله 150.50  واتوقع نزول بعدها ثم مواصلة الصعود لل 152  والله اعلم

----------


## رشدي

الحمد لله 
الدولار ين دخولى من 90.69    وهو عند نقطة الدخول الآن تقريبا 
الدولا كندى  تم الدخول من 0372  ومحقق 70 نقطة 
اليورو ين الشراء من 135.40  ومحقق 11 نقطة 
اليورو دولار الدخول من 4930 ومحقق 10 نقاط  
91 نقطة ربح عائم بفضل الله وتوجيهاتك يا استاذنا   
بارك الله فيك 
هل احتفظ بجميع هذه العقود للأهداف ام هناك جديد    ؟ 
يا اغلى ابو مروان فى الدنيا    تقبل تحياتى

----------


## أبو خليل

اخي ابو مروان ممكن تحديث لوضع الكيبل ولو بعد اغلاق اليوم لتتضح الصورة اكثر ان شاء الله بانتظااااااااااااااارك يا غاااااالي ؟؟؟ 
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## بدران88

ابو مروان سلام عليكم 
ما رايك ببيع الاستارالي دولار والستوب 9394  
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله 
> الدولار ين دخولى من 90.69 وهو عند نقطة الدخول الآن تقريبا 
> الدولا كندى تم الدخول من 0372 ومحقق 70 نقطة 
> اليورو ين الشراء من 135.40 ومحقق 11 نقطة 
> اليورو دولار الدخول من 4930 ومحقق 10 نقاط  
> 91 نقطة ربح عائم بفضل الله وتوجيهاتك يا استاذنا  
> بارك الله فيك 
> هل احتفظ بجميع هذه العقود للأهداف ام هناك جديد ؟ 
> يا اغلى ابو مروان فى الدنيا تقبل تحياتى

 احتفظ فيهم وبإذن الله لاهدافهم 
في المرات القادمة الدخول من البدية 
ممنوع الدخول للمتأخرين

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابو مروان ممكن تحديث لوضع الكيبل ولو بعد اغلاق اليوم لتتضح الصورة اكثر ان شاء الله بانتظااااااااااااااارك يا غاااااالي ؟؟؟ 
> وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااا

 كما بالتوصية لاتغير  
اتبع التوصية وبإذن الله تلاقي خير

----------


## أبو محمد.

مارايك بالباوند دولار وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان سلام عليكم 
> ما رايك ببيع الاستارالي دولار والستوب 9394  
> تحياتي

 نصيحة لاتفكر بالبيع بتاتا والله اعلم 
مجرد يوصل للهدف 9350 ويواصل فوق 9375 والله اعلم هاتشوفه عند 9500 
وللمعلومية لديه هدف بعيد بإذن الله 9800 تقريبا

----------


## aljameel

> مارايك بالباوند دولار وشكرا

 اخي كما ذكرت بالتوصية علية 
مالم يخترق 1.6485 فهو للنزول  
والله اعلم 
توقع خاص اتوقع لو اخترق 1.6449 اتوقع اختراق 6485 ولست متاكد

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل مالم يكسر 1.6357 فهو صاعد بإذن الله لل 1.6450\70  والله اعلم  اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات الحاليه فوق 1.6369 انسو النزول والله اعلم

----------


## 1عبدالله

ارجو ان تعذرنا فى تعبك معانا يجزيك الله بكل خير ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> ارجو ان تعذرنا فى تعبك معانا يجزيك الله بكل خير ابو مروان

 اخي مافيه تعب وبخدمتكم وشرف لي ان اخدمكم بما اعرف

----------


## 1عبدالله

الشرف لنا يالغالى وانا احبك فى الله

----------


## aljameel

من معه الدولار كندي الاحتفاظ به حتى القناعه او الهدف  وبالذات من خسر معي بالباوند فرنك تدبيل الخسارة بإذن الله  والله اعلم بانه بيواصل تحت الهدف  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  اشم راحة الخيانة منه  المهم لو صعد وما اخترق 91 ندخل بيع من اقرب نقطة لل 91  والستوب 91  الحمد لله لم يخسر به احد الكل من دخل به بربح  لو اخترق 91 نحتفظ به والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## salman123

> نصيحة لاتفكر بالبيع بتاتا والله اعلم 
> مجرد يوصل للهدف 9350 ويواصل فوق 9375 والله اعلم هاتشوفه عند 9500 
> وللمعلومية لديه هدف بعيد بإذن الله 9800 تقريبا

   مرحبا اخي الجمل ...  ممكن تبين توجه  زوج  الاسترالي _ ين       مع العلم اني قمت بشرائه بسعر 83.70    ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا اخي الجمل ...  ممكن تبين توجه زوج الاسترالي _ ين   مع العلم اني قمت بشرائه بسعر 83.70   ولك جزيل الشكر

 الجمل ياسلمان  بإذن الله هدف اول 85 تقريبا  لو واصل بعد 85 احتفظ به

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند استرالي  السعر الحالي  1.7656  هذه التوصية على استراتيجيه جديدة  بتقول الاستراتيجه بانه فوق 1.7628 صاعد 1.7875  وكمان بتقول الاستراتيجه الكسر لل 1.7628 متوقع ولو صعد للهدف فهو اقرب للنزول من الصعود ومتوقع الكسر قبل الصعود  هدف الكسر بصراحة كبير تحت فوق 500 نقطة واكثر ومتوقع 700\800 نقطة  الان انا بحلله بطريقتي المعتاده بعيد عن الاستراتيجيه  متوقع النزول لل 1.7640 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد صعود  هدف الصعود بإذن الله تقريبا 1.8000  الستوب نقطة الارتداد او 1.7625  سنراقب ونحكم   والله الموفق  هذه شارت الاستراتيجيه

----------


## aljameel

الان الكيبل لو نزل لل 1.6370 تقريبا شراءءءءءءءء او الاقتراب منها والستوب 1.6356 والله الموفق

----------


## salman123

> الجمل ياسلمان  بإذن الله هدف اول 85 تقريبا   لو واصل بعد 85 احتفظ به

  
يعطيك العافيه اخوي الجميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل  :Doh:   
واسف على الخطأ الغير مقصود ؟

----------


## aljameel

> الان الكيبل لو نزل لل 1.6370 تقريبا شراءءءءءءءء او الاقتراب منها     والستوب 1.6356   والله الموفق

   هاهو يصل لل 1.6372  الهدف بإذن الله  1.6442 اختراقها بإذن الله سيذهب به لل 1.6460  اختراق 1.6485 هاتشوفوه بإذن الله فووووووووق اول اهدافه بإذن الله 1.6580 والله اعلم  والله الموفق   مالم يخترق 1.6485 بيع والستوب نفسها 1.6485 والهدف بإذن الله القناعه

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  المجنون يستعد للانطلاق لفووووق  السعر الحالي  148.25  المهم فوق 148 وهي الستوب له  اربطو الاحزمة والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الان الكيبل لو نزل لل 1.6370 تقريبا شراءءءءءءءء او الاقتراب منها  والستوب 1.6356   والله الموفق

   

> هاهو يصل لل 1.6372   الهدف بإذن الله  1.6442 اختراقها بإذن الله سيذهب به لل 1.6460  اختراق 1.6485 هاتشوفوه بإذن الله فووووووووق اول اهدافه بإذن الله 1.6580 والله اعلم  والله الموفق   مالم يخترق 1.6485 بيع والستوب نفسها 1.6485   والهدف بإذن الله القناعه

     للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## sauood

مشكور  اخوي الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> مشكور اخوي الجميل

 لا شكر على واجب اخي

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الدولار ين  اشم راحة الخيانة منه  المهم لو صعد وما اخترق 91 ندخل بيع من اقرب نقطة لل 91  والستوب 91  الحمد لله لم يخسر به احد الكل من دخل به بربح  لو اخترق 91 نحتفظ به والله اعلم   والله الموفق

   ماقلت لكم اشم راحة الخيانه به  المهم والله اعلم اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات الحالية تحت 90.36  ممكن نشوفه عند 88.85 بإذن الله  والله الموفق   لمن اراد العب معه لان حركته خفيفه مشجعه للدخول والخروج  من يرغب بالشراء يضع الستوب 90.30  المهم مابين 91 لل 90.30 ممكن العب معه والاستفادة منه والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

لا خوف من قروب الين والله اعلم اي نزول استغلال للشراء 
هو من يضغط عليهم الدولار ين لديه هدف عند 90.30  
والله اعلم

----------


## 4bestlife

السلام عليكم اخي الجميل 
انا دخلت شراء الحمد لله من 1.6385
نظرا لكون الهاي للكيبل غير متعادل مع الهاي لفيوتشر الكيبل 
ان شاء الله الى الاهداف

----------


## رشدي

> ماقلت لكم اشم راحة الخيانه به  المهم والله اعلم اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات الحالية تحت 90.36  ممكن نشوفه عند 88.85 بإذن الله  والله الموفق   لمن اراد العب معه لان حركته خفيفه مشجعه للدخول والخروج  من يرغب بالشراء يضع الستوب 90.30   المهم مابين 91 لل 90.30 ممكن العب معه والاستفادة منه والله اعلم

  
ما اخبار الدولار كندى هو محقق معى 90 نقطة اقفل على كده ولا اسيسبه للهدف 0100 
وضعت الاستوب عند نقطة الدخول كويس ولا ارفعها كمان ؟ 
المجنون واليورو ين عند نقطة الدخول الآن عندى ادعم عليم شراء ولا ايبهم فى حالهم ولا اتخلص منهم ؟ 
هل تفضل شراء الكيبل الآن؟  
تخلصت من عقد الدولار ين على خسارة بسيطة الحمد لله  
دمت بالعافية 
تقبل تحياتى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي الجميل 
> انا دخلت شراء الحمد لله من 1.6385
> نظرا لكون الهاي للكيبل غير متعادل مع الهاي لفيوتشر الكيبل 
> ان شاء الله الى الاهداف

 بإذن الله للاهداف لاخوف والله اعلم منه

----------


## aljameel

> ما اخبار الدولار كندى هو محقق معى 90 نقطة اقفل على كده ولا اسيسبه للهدف 0100 
> وضعت الاستوب عند نقطة الدخول كويس ولا ارفعها كمان ؟ 
> المجنون واليورو ين عند نقطة الدخول الآن عندى ادعم عليم شراء ولا ايبهم فى حالهم ولا اتخلص منهم ؟ 
> هل تفضل شراء الكيبل الآن؟  
> تخلصت من عقد الدولار ين على خسارة بسيطة الحمد لله  
> دمت بالعافية 
> تقبل تحياتى

 أسف للتاخير  
الدولار كندي بإذن الله لهدفه لاخوف منه حسب المعطيات التى امامي الان والله اعلم 
المهم راقب 1.0204 كسرها سيذهب للهدف واكثر والله اعلم 
بالنسبة للمجنون واليورو ين حتى اللحضه للصعود بإذن الله والله اعلم 
لا انصح بدعمهم السوق كله فرص 
الكيبل الان صعد لا انصح به بعد الصعود 
الدولار ين والله جنني هو فوق 90.30 ممتاز المهم لايغلق 4 ساعات الحالي تحت 90.36 
راقب الباوند استرالي بعقد صغير انا وضعت توصية علية اتوقع له نزول  
الستوب ضعه 1.7676 وبيع من السعر الحالي 1.7655 او راقب وادخل 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ماقلت لكم اشم راحة الخيانه به  المهم والله اعلم اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات الحالية تحت 90.36  ممكن نشوفه عند 88.85 بإذن الله  والله الموفق   لمن اراد العب معه لان حركته خفيفه مشجعه للدخول والخروج  من يرغب بالشراء يضع الستوب 90.30   المهم مابين 91 لل 90.30 ممكن العب معه والاستفادة منه والله اعلم

 أعتذر عن الغلط اقصد 89.85 وليس 88.85 اكرر اسفي

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند استرالي  السعر الحالي  1.7656  هذه التوصية على استراتيجيه جديدة  بتقول الاستراتيجه بانه فوق 1.7628 صاعد 1.7875  وكمان بتقول الاستراتيجه الكسر لل 1.7628 متوقع ولو صعد للهدف فهو اقرب للنزول من الصعود ومتوقع الكسر قبل الصعود  هدف الكسر بصراحة كبير تحت فوق 500 نقطة واكثر ومتوقع 700\800 نقطة  الان انا بحلله بطريقتي المعتاده بعيد عن الاستراتيجيه  متوقع النزول لل 1.7640 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد صعود  هدف الصعود بإذن الله تقريبا 1.8000  الستوب نقطة الارتداد او 1.7625  سنراقب ونحكم   والله الموفق  هذه شارت الاستراتيجيه

   شايف له هدف نزول وهدف صعود   لمن يحب ركب المغامرة معي بستوب صغير   البيع من السعر الحالي 1.7655  والستوب 1.7676  والهدف مفتوح حتى القناعه بامانه شايف له هدف تحت كبير ولكن ليس مؤكد   انما اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات الحالية  او التى تليها احدهم تحت 1.7628  او نزول تحت 1.7570 متوقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم  الهدف معكم من 100 لل 500 واحتمال اكبر والله اعلم  المهم بعقد صغير غير مرهق  والله الموفق  ومن اراد شراء يضع الستوب 1.7628  المجال مفتوح بيع وشراء ايهم يصدق الله اعلم  والخيار لكم  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو دولار  من قبل ذكرت لكم فوق 1.4014 فهو بإذن الله   1.4600\700\800\950  والحمد لله وصل لهم جميعا  وطلبت من معه اليور يحتفظ به على الاقل جني الربح لايقل عن 1.4800  بالرغم انا لم انفذ ماتكلمت به اتذكر جنيت الربح عند 4600  والان ساتكلم عنه بشكل عام   وهو بالنهاية اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  القصد منه معرفة الاتجاه العام والاستفادة منه بقدر المستطاع  اهداف اليورو دولار على الاسبوعي والديلي   فوق 1.4432 كهدف بإذن الله قريب 1.6000 تقريبا  فاستغلاله يتم كالتالي  فوق 1.4730 متوقع الصعود  لو كسرها من اقرب نقطة لل 1.4500 يتم الشراء  والستوب اما 1.4432 او 1.4500 او اغلاق يوم تحت 1.4515  بالنهاية مالم يكسر 1.4432 فهو للصعود بإذن الله  متى يصل اهدافه الله اعلم تحتاج لوقت انما ماقصدت به هو معرفة الاتجاه العام  الان احتمال يصل لل 1.4790 + - تقريبا ويرتد منها واكرر احتمال  بشرط تحت 1.4840 فوقها هي الستوب للشراء والله اعلم  لو ارتد منها او قريب منها ممكن شراءه والستوب نقطة الارتداد  اهداف الشراء بإذن الله 1.5000\5100\5250\5400  والله اعلم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   هاهو الحمد لله اليورو دولار يصعد قريب من الهدف الاول ناقص 7 نقاط  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر مايقارب 150 نقطة نعمة كريم من رب العالمين  وللخير بقية بإذن الله   الان والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.4977  مراقبة التالي اغلاق الشمعة الحالية 4 ساعات بعد تقريبا 20 دقيقه من الان  فوق 1.4967 بيقول لسه مشواري طويل معكم بالصعود  المهم من دخل به يراقب الاغلاق اذا رغب الاحتفاظ به  ومن لم يدخل يرقب الاغلاق ومن اقرب نقطة لل 1.4967 او لتكن هي نفسها  والستوب يضعه1.4950 او ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم   الدخول بعد اغلاق الشمعة الحالية 4 ساعات  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  موفقين بإذن الله  اغلاق الشمعة تحت 1.4967 يفضل الانتظار لمن يرغب بالدخول حتى انوه عنه  اما الهدف فهو بإذن الله قائم ولو اغلق تحتها اقصد هدف حددته بملحق لتوصية عند 1.5020\30 لاخوف بإذن الله صاعد له والله اعلم  ولو فرضا لم يغلق الشمعة الحالية فوق 1.4967 متوقع الشمعة التي تليها اغلاق فوقها  كمعطيات امامي بتقول صاعد صاعد والله اعلم  يوم موفق للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين   اليوم لن يفلت مني وراه وراه وين مايروح  خدعني امس بتصحيح موجه اصغر الان بيصحح الموجه الاكبر  والتى اتوقع لها الاستمرار بالصعود بعد الهدف يدعمها امور اخرى والله اعلم  السعر الحالي  90.11  والله اعلم متوقع له صعود من بعد نزول  الرجاء الخاص من يدخل به لا يغلق الا عند الهدف او على الاقل 200 نقطة وفوق  ويحتاج صبر عليه احجزو جزء من الربح والصبر علية  الان نراقبه بالنزول متوقع نزول لل 89.80 تقريبا او اقل منها   المهم من اقرب نقطة لل 89.32 ندخل شراء من بعد مراقبه  الستوب 89.32  مجرد يصعد على الاقل 50 نقطة وفوق لل 70 نقطة  تحريك الستوب للو الذي عمله  الهدف بإذن الله  95.50  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل مالم يكسر 1.6357 فهو صاعد بإذن الله لل 1.6450\70  والله اعلم   اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات الحاليه فوق 1.6369 انسو النزول والله اعلم

   

> الان الكيبل لو نزل لل 1.6370 تقريبا شراءءءءءءءء او الاقتراب منها  والستوب 1.6356  والله الموفق

   

> هاهو يصل لل 1.6372   الهدف بإذن الله  1.6442 اختراقها بإذن الله سيذهب به لل 1.6460  اختراق 1.6485 هاتشوفوه بإذن الله فووووووووق اول اهدافه بإذن الله 1.6580 والله اعلم  والله الموفق   مالم يخترق 1.6485 بيع والستوب نفسها 1.6485   والهدف بإذن الله القناعه

     اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبرووووك لمن دخل به   بما انه اخترق 1.6442 اتوقع مواصلة الصعود له والله اعلم  مايهمنا النقطة 1.6485 بالرغم اتوقع اختراقها والله اعلم  ومن لم يدخل يراقب ومن اقرب نقطة لل 1.6370 يدخل شراء في حال نزل ولو اني لا ارى حتى اللحضه بوادر نزول ولكن كل شي جائز والله اعلم  الستوب 1.6366 او ضعو مايناسبكم  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار لا خوف منه بإذن الله  الدور عليه الان متوقع باي لحضه الصعود  ومن لم يدخل الان فرصة للدخول والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.4971 قريب من الستوب 1.4950  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الاسترالي دولار  السعر الحالي  9176  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  هدف الصعود بإذن الله   9350  باختراق 9230 والله اعلم  من اراد الشراء من السعر الحالي يضع الستوب المناسب له  مابين 10 لل 15 نقطة  فرضا نزل من اقرب نقطة لل 9111 يتم الشراء  وهي الستوب للشراء او 9100   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  وصل السعر 9310 ومازال الهدف قائم بإذن الله  والان والله اعلم فرصة لمن لم يدخل من السعر الحالي 9271  السعر فوق 9260 شراء بدون تردد  ضعو الستوب 9255\50 وتوكلو على الله  المتوقع اكثر بكثير والله اعلم من الهدف وخاصة لو واصل صعود بعد الهدف باختراق 9375   كهدفه الاول بإذن الله 9350   الهدف الثاني بإذن الله 9500 تقريبا  والمجال مفتوح له حتى 9800  والله الموفق

----------


## ghawas88

ما هو اتجاه المجنون صعاعد ام هابط ؟

----------


## aljameel

> ما هو اتجاه المجنون صعاعد ام هابط ؟

 سبقتني بالسؤال كنت بكتب له  على العموم المجنون  والله اعلم  انا امامي معطيات بيقول صاعد  تاخير الصعود هو سببه الدولار ين   فوق 147.06 لاتفكير الا بالشراء  من اقرب نقطة لها تحت 148 شراء وهي الستوب 147.06  الهدف بإذن الله 150\150.50 \151\152  فوق 148 شراء وهي الستوب ال 148 او 147.06  والله الموفق

----------


## ghawas88

> سبقتني بالسؤال كنت بكتب له  على العموم المجنون  والله اعلم  انا امامي معطيات بيقول صاعد  تاخير الصعود هو سببه الدولار ين   فوق 147.06 لاتفكير الا بالشراء  من اقرب نقطة لها تحت 148 شراء وهي الستوب 147.06  الهدف بإذن الله 150\150.50 \151\152  فوق 148 شراء وهي الستوب ال 148 او 147.06  والله الموفق

  الله يعط العافيه انشاء الله صاعد انا عندي شراء من 148.85

----------


## رشدي

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  وصل السعر 9310 ومازال الهدف قائم بإذن الله  والان والله اعلم فرصة لمن لم يدخل من السعر الحالي 9271  السعر فوق 9260 شراء بدون تردد  ضعو الستوب 9255\50 وتوكلو على الله  المتوقع اكثر بكثير والله اعلم من الهدف وخاصة لو واصل صعود بعد الهدف باختراق 9375   كهدفه الاول بإذن الله 9350   الهدف الثاني بإذن الله 9500 تقريبا  والمجال مفتوح له حتى 9800   والله الموفق

  
تم الدخول من 9276  :Good:

----------


## رشدي

معى عقد شراء   يورو ين من 1.3540  ما الوضع بالنسبة له؟

----------


## رشدي

بالنسبة للكيبل لى سؤال لو تكرمت اجد ترند هابط على الديلى هل يستطيع اختراقه ؟

----------


## aljameel

> معى عقد شراء يورو ين من 1.3540 ما الوضع بالنسبة له؟

 والله اعلم فوق 134.75 مامنه خوف بإذن الله 
مالم يغلق الشمعه الحالية 4 ساعات تحت 134.75 قهو صاعد بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بالنسبة للكيبل لى سؤال لو تكرمت اجد ترند هابط على الديلى هل يستطيع اختراقه ؟

 فتشت ولم اجد الترند  
ممكن ارفاق الشارت

----------


## رشدي

مرفق الشارت

----------


## aljameel

> مرفق الشارت

 هو اخترقه والله اعلم  
الترند عند النقطة 1.6442 نفسها النقطة تكلمت عنها 
هو اخترق الترند  بنقطتين هو المفروض مجرد اختراقه ولو بنقطة توقع الاختراق الكامل له والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

خلوني احيركم بالكيبل  الان السعر الحالي  1.6365  النقطة 1.6370  فوقها صعود تحتها نزول والله اعلم   وهي الستوب للبيع والشراء  النزول متوقع 1.6270  الصعود متوقع 1.6470  اما من بعدهم مواصلة صعود او نزول  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> خلوني احيركم بالكيبل  الان السعر الحالي  1.6365  النقطة 1.6370  فوقها صعود تحتها نزول والله اعلم   وهي الستوب للبيع والشراء  النزول متوقع 1.6270  الصعود متوقع 1.6470  اما من بعدهم مواصلة صعود او نزول   والله اعلم

 بما اني لا ارى الا الصعود للكيبل والله اعلم  افتش للنزول فلم اجد واحتمال اكون على خطى  ولكن خذو الارقام المميزه كاهداف للصعود في حال واصل صعود  الاهداف بإذن الله  1.6470  اختراق 1.6485  هدف بإذن الله  1.6555  هدف بإذن الله  1.6666   والله الموفق  أستاذنكم نصف ساعة موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## رشدي

ونعم الأخ والصديق  بارك الله فيك يا ابو مروان 
الوردة دى علشانك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## BRUFEN

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## aljameel

> خلوني احيركم بالكيبل  الان السعر الحالي  1.6365  النقطة 1.6370  فوقها صعود تحتها نزول والله اعلم   وهي الستوب للبيع والشراء  النزول متوقع 1.6270  الصعود متوقع 1.6470  اما من بعدهم مواصلة صعود او نزول   والله اعلم

   

> بما اني لا ارى الا الصعود للكيبل والله اعلم  افتش للنزول فلم اجد واحتمال اكون على خطى  ولكن خذو الارقام المميزه كاهداف للصعود في حال واصل صعود  الاهداف بإذن الله  1.6470  اختراق 1.6485  هدف بإذن الله  1.6555  هدف بإذن الله  1.6666   والله الموفق  أستاذنكم نصف ساعة موفقين بإذن الله

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووووووووووك لمن دخل به  وبإذن الله مواصل صعود  من دخل به يتمسك به  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> سبقتني بالسؤال كنت بكتب له  على العموم المجنون  والله اعلم  انا امامي معطيات بيقول صاعد  تاخير الصعود هو سببه الدولار ين   فوق 147.06 لاتفكير الا بالشراء  من اقرب نقطة لها تحت 148 شراء وهي الستوب 147.06  الهدف بإذن الله 150\150.50 \151\152  فوق 148 شراء وهي الستوب ال 148 او 147.06  والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووووك لمن دخل به  الان امامه 148.95 متوقع يرتد منها  ولكن ليس منها خوف ولو ارتد منها متوقع اختراقها  ومواصلة الصعود لاهدافه بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والاسترالي دولار  والله اعلم مواصل صعود  من لايزال معه نصيحة يحتفظ به  ومن يرغب الدخول به من السعر الحالي 9283 يضع الستوب 9240  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

ابو مرواااااااااااااااان الغااااااااالى 
مبروووووووووووووووووك   الأهداف       احلى ابو مروان    
اغلقت بربح الحمد لله على الكيبل ولم ادخل على المجنون 
الآن عندى صفقات مفتوحة   شراء    على الأسترالى/دولار     والدولار/ين   فى منطقة الدخول  تقريبا 
ولازلت محتفظ بعقد بيع على الدولار/كندى  محقق 62 نقطة بعد ان وصل الى ال100 وارتفع  
بعد أذنك تأكيد الأهداف والتحليل مرة اخرى للأطمئنان لأنى سوف اذهب للعمل بعد ساعتين ولن استطتيع المتابعة
وسوف اضع اوامر الاستوب وجنى الأرباح الآن   
مشكووووووووووووور    يا اخى العزيز

----------


## aljameel

> هو اخترقه والله اعلم  
> الترند عند النقطة 1.6442 نفسها النقطة تكلمت عنها 
> هو اخترق الترند بنقطتين هو المفروض مجرد اختراقه ولو بنقطة توقع الاختراق الكامل له والله اعلم

   هذا ماذكرته رد لا احد الاخوان على سؤاله عن الكيبل  وذكرت لكم اليوم بعد نزول من 1.6444 مجرد اختراقه 1.6442 ولو بنقطة  هاهو الكيبل يكتسح ما امامه  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## fuj

السلام عليكم جميل

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مرواااااااااااااااان الغااااااااالى 
> مبروووووووووووووووووك الأهداف احلى ابو مروان  
> اغلقت بربح الحمد لله على الكيبل ولم ادخل على المجنون 
> الآن عندى صفقات مفتوحة شراء على الأسترالى/دولار والدولار/ين فى منطقة الدخول تقريبا 
> ولازلت محتفظ بعقد بيع على الدولار/كندى محقق 62 نقطة بعد ان وصل الى ال100 وارتفع  
> بعد أذنك تأكيد الأهداف والتحليل مرة اخرى للأطمئنان لأنى سوف اذهب للعمل بعد ساعتين ولن استطتيع المتابعة
> وسوف اضع اوامر الاستوب وجنى الأرباح الآن   
> مشكووووووووووووور يا اخى العزيز

 الف مبروووك ياغالي  
الدولار كندي والله انا امامي كمعطيات حتى اللحضه نزول 
ولكن ارتفاعه لل 340 مقلق فالخيار لك اما تجنى او تنتظر عليه 
والسوق ماله كبير 
ولكن اتوقع تحت 340 بإذن الله نازل 
الدولار ين ضع الستوب عند اللو اليوم واتركه والله كريم 
الدولار استرالي ابقى به لاخوف بإذن الله 
والله يكتب الخير للجميع

----------


## رشدي

_هو اخترقه والله اعلم_   _الترند عند النقطة 1.6442 نفسها النقطة تكلمت عنها_  _هو اخترق الترند بنقطتين هو المفروض مجرد اختراقه ولو بنقطة توقع الاختراق الكامل له والله اعلم_    _يا استاذى تقبل اعتذارى انا كان غرضى هو السؤال عن الأتجاه ومعرفة رأيك_   _والدليل انى دخلت الصفقة بناء على تحليلك والحمد لله حققت ربح_     _لم اقصد التشكيك لا سمح الله_   _تقبل اعتذارى مرة اخرى_

----------


## aljameel

> _هو اخترقه والله اعلم_   _الترند عند النقطة 1.6442 نفسها النقطة تكلمت عنها_  _هو اخترق الترند بنقطتين هو المفروض مجرد اختراقه ولو بنقطة توقع الاختراق الكامل له والله اعلم_  _يا استاذى تقبل اعتذارى انا كان غرضى هو السؤال عن الأتجاه ومعرفة رأيك_   _والدليل انى دخلت الصفقة بناء على تحليلك والحمد لله حققت ربح_  _راجع مشاركتى السابقة_  _لم اقصد التشكيك لا سمح الله_   _تقبل اعتذارى مرة اخرى_  
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _هو اخترقه والله اعلم_   _الترند عند النقطة 1.6442 نفسها النقطة تكلمت عنها_  _هو اخترق الترند بنقطتين هو المفروض مجرد اختراقه ولو بنقطة توقع الاختراق الكامل له والله اعلم_

 لا الله يسامحك ما اقصد ماتقصد به 
ولكن معلومة للاستفادة منها بالمستقبل بالنسبة للاختراق 
اذا الواحد رسم الترند بدقه ولو اخترق ولو بنقطة توقع الاختراق الكامل 
انا رفعتها للاستفاده منها لا اقل ولا اكثر 
تحياتي لك ياغالي

----------


## ghawas88

مذا رايك بالشراء الان من السعر الحالي ؟الكيبل
هل مازال المجنون الى الاهداف؟

----------


## aljameel

> مذا رايك بالشراء الان من السعر الحالي ؟الكيبل
> هل مازال المجنون الى الاهداف؟

 الان اخي لا انصح بالدخول بالكيبل بعد هذا الصعود انتظر مجرد تكون فرصة ساضعها  
المجنون اقتنص له نزول ومن اقرب نقطة في حال نزل  من 147.50 وهي الستوب 
وبإذن الله لاهدافه

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم جميل

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أسف اخي انتبهت متاخر

----------


## ghawas88

> الان اخي لا انصح بالدخول بالكيبل بعد هذا الصعود انتظر مجرد تكون فرصة ساضعها  
> المجنون اقتنص له نزول ومن اقرب نقطة في حال نزل من 147.50 وهي الستوب 
> وبإذن الله لاهدافه

  مشكور  والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## aljameel

الدولار كندي مرة اخرى  السعر الحالي  1.0385  ضعو اوردر معلق على سعر 1.0420 بيع  الستوب 1.0434  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الان راقبو الدولار كندي عند 420 ارتد منها  
اعرفو الكيبل بيصعد مرة اخرى 
والان أستاذنكم لاني مستعجل اراكم لاحقا بإذن الله 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## رشدي

> الدولار كندي مرة اخرى  السعر الحالي  1.0385  ضعو اوردر معلق على سعر 1.0420 بيع  الستوب 1.0434   والله الموفق

   
دخلت وهو دلوقتى عند منطقة الاستوب 
اقفل على الخسارة ولا انتظر؟

----------


## samer samer

اخي اي كندي الكندي دولار من ساعة فوق 1.0475

----------


## الهرم

جزاك الله خير وجعله بميزان حسناتك 
اعجاب فيك وبتوصياتك وطيبتك  
تكفى تكفى تكفى تكفى لا تقطعنا ياغالي

----------


## أبو خليل

اخي ابو مروان ممكن تحديث لوضع الكيبل وخاصة انه بعد ما صعد الى 1.6488 اي بعد النقطة السحرية اللي حكيتها زمان ب 3 نقاط وتم نزوله القوي فهل هذه اشارة بان هناك نزول قوي والى الاهداف الي وضعتها بالسابق ام لك راي اخر ؟؟ 
وشكراااااااااااااااا

----------


## bilalo25

*السلام عليكم اخ جميل 
انا دخلت شراء على الكيبل من سعر 1.6480 وبدون سابق انذار ارتد ارتداد غريب  
والآن وضعت ستوب على 1.6270 فهل تتوقع صعوده وهل الاستوب صحيح ,,,, ارجو افادتي وجزاكم الله خيرا *

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله خير وجعله بميزان حسناتك 
> اعجاب فيك وبتوصياتك وطيبتك  
> تكفى تكفى تكفى تكفى لا تقطعنا ياغالي

 بارك الله فيك 
تكفى تكفى تكفى تكفى 
انك تقدر مشاغلي والله اعمل جاهد بقدر المستطاع بخدمتكم بما اعرف 
فأن قصرت فيكون غصب عني فارجو معذرتي مقدما 
ليس تهرب وانما اعمالي الخاصة هي سبب الغياب او التقصير

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان...اليورو دولار ايه دلوقتي...لو بيع هدفه و ستوب كام الله يبارك فيك

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابو مروان ممكن تحديث لوضع الكيبل وخاصة انه بعد ما صعد الى 1.6488 اي بعد النقطة السحرية اللي حكيتها زمان ب 3 نقاط وتم نزوله القوي فهل هذه اشارة بان هناك نزول قوي والى الاهداف الي وضعتها بالسابق ام لك راي اخر ؟؟ 
> وشكراااااااااااااااا

 عيوني ابو خليل هي ليست نقطة سحرية  
او اني مبتكر للنقاط معينه انما هي نقطة تحول من موجه هابطة لموجه صاعده والله اعلم 
انا ذكرت الهدف 1.6470 والحمد لله وصل للهدف 
وذكرت مجرد يخترق النقطة 1.6485 ولو نزل بعد الاختراق فهو بصعود بإذن الله 
الان النزول الحاصل هو تصحيح لموجه صاعدة ومنها يبداء الهجوم للصعود والله اعلم 
وضحت الصورة يا ابوخليل    

> *السلام عليكم اخ جميل*  *انا دخلت شراء على الكيبل من سعر 1.6480 وبدون سابق انذار ارتد ارتداد غريب*  ** *والآن وضعت ستوب على 1.6270 فهل تتوقع صعوده وهل الاستوب صحيح ,,,, ارجو افادتي وجزاكم الله خيرا* **

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي نصيحة لوجه الله تعالى عمرك لا تلحق سعر السوق كل لحضه فيه فرصة 
اما ان تدخل من البداية او لا تلحق ولو ضرب ستوب صغير معك سهل التعويض بإذن الله 
اما في الحالة هذه دخول من قمة والله غلط ولو تثق بالتوصية 100%

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم  السعر الحالي  1.6361  راقبو الساعة 11 بتوقيت السعودية  بعد 15 دقيقة من الان  لو اغلق فوق 1.6370 فهو للصعود  فممكن الدخول شراء من اقرب نقطة من 1.6370  والستوب اللو اليوم او اقل من 6370 10 او 20 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله   1.6555  1.6666  وذكرت لكم الهدف بالتوصية عليه اليوم  اغلق تحت 1.6370 متوقع نزوله والله اعلم لل 1.6240\1.6200  والله الموفق

----------


## bilalo25

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اخي نصيحة لوجه الله تعالى عمرك لا تلحق سعر السوق كل لحضه فيه فرصة 
> اما ان تدخل من البداية او لا تلحق ولو ضرب ستوب صغير معك سهل التعويض بإذن الله 
> اما في الحالة هذه دخول من قمة والله غلط ولو تثق بالتوصية 100%

 *كانت خطا مني 
جزاك الله على الافادة القيمة جدا , جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
تحياتي*

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان...اليورو دولار ايه دلوقتي...لو بيع هدفه و ستوب كام الله يبارك فيك

----------


## mmhosny

قفل الكيبل تحت 6370....هو بيع يا ابو مروان...و ان شاء الله الستوب كام

----------


## أبو محمد.

اغلق الباوند دولار 6366 هل هو للبيع وشكرا لك

----------


## السوبرmeejoo

طيب كما اغلق الان وكيف نشتري او نبيع

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان...اليورو دولار ايه دلوقتي...لو بيع هدفه و ستوب كام الله يبارك فيك

   اليورو دولار  والله اعلم  فوق 1.4880 بإذن الله صاعد وهي الستوب  وهدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.5050  اغلاق اليوم الديلي فوق 1.4967 بإذن الله صعود في صعود والله اعلم  اقصد بالاغلاق اليومي الساعة 3 بتوقيت السعودية بعد 4 ساعات من الان  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم  السعر الحالي  1.6361  راقبو الساعة 11 بتوقيت السعودية  بعد 15 دقيقة من الان  لو اغلق فوق 1.6370 فهو للصعود  فممكن الدخول شراء من اقرب نقطة من 1.6370  والستوب اللو اليوم او اقل من 6370 10 او 20 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله   1.6555  1.6666  وذكرت لكم الهدف بالتوصية عليه اليوم  اغلق تحت 1.6370 متوقع نزوله والله اعلم لل 1.6240\1.6200   والله الموفق

   الاغلاق محير ولكن والله اعلم اقرب للصعود  فتشت للنزول ولم اجد حتى اللحضه  راقبوه هو عمل للو عند 1.6326 والله اعلم انه اكتفى بها ولست متاكد 100%  السوق الحركة ضعيفة به وصعب الحكم عليه  ولكن اللو هو الستوب والله يكتب الخير للجميع  واذا استجد جديد سابلغ به  والله الموفق  اقول اتكلو على الله وبإذن الله صعود  ضرب الستوب ابشرو بالعوض تربل الستوب بإذن الله  الستوب 40 نقطة

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم للنوم  
نراكم بإذن الله لاحقا 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

مساء الخير او صباح الخير جميعا  اكد على توصية الكيبل وبإذن الله للاهداف  نراكم عند الاهداف بإذن الله  ولا زالت الفرصة قائمه من السعر الحالي 1.6380 والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## رشدي

صباح السعادة اخى ابو مروان 
لازلت احتفظ بعقد شراء 
على الدولار/ين و يورو/دولار و الباوند و ابو الأندال  
جميعهم قريبين من مناطق الدخول تقريبا مابين - و +  
بعد إذن سيادتكم ما هى الأتجاهات وهل يوجد فى عقودى ما يجب ان اتخلص منه الآن ؟؟؟ 
الحمد لله الدولار / كندى 
بهدلنى ضرب الأستوب ورجعت بعت تانى وضرب تانى لما انت قولتلى اجنى الأرباح الآن والله مالحقت بصيت على الجهاز لقيت الأستوب فى وشي هههههههههه الحمد لله على كل حال  
اللى اخدناه ربح اخذه خسارة وزيادة شوية نشكر ربنا على كل حال الله ما لك الحمد

----------


## رشدي

هل يصلح
 النيوزلاندى // كندى للشراء الآن ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> صباح السعادة اخى ابو مروان 
> لازلت احتفظ بعقد شراء 
> على الدولار/ين و يورو/دولار و الباوند و ابو الأندال  
> جميعهم قريبين من مناطق الدخول تقريبا مابين - و +  
> بعد إذن سيادتكم ما هى الأتجاهات وهل يوجد فى عقودى ما يجب ان اتخلص منه الآن ؟؟؟ 
> الحمد لله الدولار / كندى 
> بهدلنى ضرب الأستوب ورجعت بعت تانى وضرب تانى لما انت قولتلى اجنى الأرباح الآن والله مالحقت بصيت على الجهاز لقيت الأستوب فى وشي هههههههههه الحمد لله على كل حال  
> اللى اخدناه ربح اخذه خسارة وزيادة شوية نشكر ربنا على كل حال الله ما لك الحمد

 احتفظ بالثلاثه بإذن الله صاعدين 
ابوالاندال ماعرفته 
الدولار كندي اليوم غريب عجيب بلحضه قلب من نزول لصعود لا اعرف السبب احتمال خبر 
الله يرزقك

----------


## aljameel

> هل يصلح
> النيوزلاندى // كندى للشراء الآن ؟؟

 للاسف لايوجد بيانات له لدي ارجو معذرتي

----------


## رشدي

يطلق فى مصر لقب   ( ابو الأندال )  على ( المجنون ) اسم الدلع يعنى 
تسلم يا حبيب

----------


## ابن الوطن

ماشاءالله عليك اخوي تحليل وتوقع رائع
نحن معك بجميع صفقاتك من امس وان شاءالله الى الاهداف بحول الله

----------


## رشدي

الحمد لله 
اغلقت جميع العقود باجمالى ربح 
مازلت احنفظ بالمجنون هل اتركه مفتوح ام اجنى الربح الآن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## fuj

السلام عليكم جميل شخبارك في توصية اقدر ادخل عليها الحين

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
الكيبل وصل 1.6633 من اراد يغلق يغلق ومن اراد انتظار الهدف الثاني بإذن الله سيذهب له 
اليورو دولار لهدف بإذن الله 1.5050 ومتوقع اكثر 
المجنون الحمد وصل لهدفه 151.50  
المتبقي الاسترالي دولار بإذن الله لهدفه ومتوقع منه اهداف اكبر ولو تاخر 
تحياتي للجميع 
وشكرا على المشاركات الفعاله

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم مارايك بالباوند دولار وشكرا لك بانتظار جوابك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم مارايك بالباوند دولار وشكرا لك بانتظار جوابك

 اعتبروها توصية للجميع  الكيبل والله اعلم  اي نزول فهو للشراءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء  الستوب 1.6488 او ضعو مايناسبكم  كل مااقترب من الستوب للشراءءءءءءء  الهدف البعيد بإذن الله  1.6780  او قناعتكم والخيار لكم  والله الموفق

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاتة
مساك الله بالخير ابو مروان ان شاء الله امورك طيبة؟
الله يجزاك خير و مبروك على التوصيات الطيبة

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاتة
> مساك الله بالخير ابو مروان ان شاء الله امورك طيبة؟
> الله يجزاك خير و مبروك على التوصيات الطيبة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمد لله 
الله يبارك فيك ياطيب

----------


## أبو محمد.

مارايك بالباوند دولار وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> مارايك بالباوند دولار وشكرا

 ياحلبي اجبت عليك

----------


## aljameel

> اعتبروها توصية للجميع  الكيبل والله اعلم  اي نزول فهو للشراءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء  الستوب 1.6488 او ضعو مايناسبكم  كل مااقترب من الستوب للشراءءءءءءء  الهدف البعيد بإذن الله  1.6780  او قناعتكم والخيار لكم  والله الموفق

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## المسعودي H

مرحبا اخي الجميل ممكن توقع للدولار ين الى اعلى حد ممكن ياصل له في الطلوع الى يوم الجمعه واقصى نزول وتحياتي لشخصك الكريم

----------


## أبو محمد.

طيب وين برايك افضل نقطة لشراء الباوند يعني كم ممكن ينزل يجيب حتى نشتري وبارك الله فيك

----------


## waleed1000

ما هى اهداف الاسترالى دولار ؟

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا اخي الجميل ممكن توقع للدولار ين الى اعلى حد ممكن ياصل له في الطلوع الى يوم الجمعه واقصى نزول وتحياتي لشخصك الكريم

  
انا ذكرت هدفه البعيد بإذن الله 95.50 
وذكرت من يدخل به يحتفظ به للهدف 
الان لازال للشراء  
الهدف القريب بإذن الله 91.90 
الستوب 90.47 
والله الموفق 
انتضر الشمعة الحاليه 4 ساعات  اذا اغلقت فوق 91.06 ادخل 
مالم تغلق ادخل من اقرب نقطة للستوب

----------


## aljameel

> طيب وين برايك افضل نقطة لشراء الباوند يعني كم ممكن ينزل يجيب حتى نشتري وبارك الله فيك

 انتظر لا تستعجل

----------


## aljameel

> ما هى اهداف الاسترالى دولار ؟

  
الهدف بإذن الله 9350 
والمجال مفتوح له حتى 9800 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الان استاذنكم اخواني الصلاة

----------


## أبو محمد.

انا عندي عقد بيع من 5926 واريد ان اخذ عقد هيدج لانة حسابي بنشطب لاسمح الله على 6710 ارجوا من حضرتك ان تنصحني ماذا اعمل واين افضل نقطة للهيدج وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير

----------


## المسعودي H

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ghawas88

ماذا رائيك في شراء المجنون االان ؟

----------


## eng_a_h_helal

أنا أرى منطقة مقاومة قوية على الكيبل 
أرجوا الافادة لمن لديه خبرة

----------


## أبو محمد.

انا عندي عقد بيع من 5926 واريد ان اخذ عقد هيدج لانة حسابي بنشطب لاسمح الله على 6710 ارجوا من حضرتك ان تنصحني ماذا اعمل واين افضل نقطة للهيدج واين هدف الهيدج يعني عندما اخذ الهيدج اين اغلقة  وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير

----------


## aljameel

> انا عندي عقد بيع من 5926 واريد ان اخذ عقد هيدج لانة حسابي بنشطب لاسمح الله على 6710 ارجوا من حضرتك ان تنصحني ماذا اعمل واين افضل نقطة للهيدج واين هدف الهيدج يعني عندما اخذ الهيدج اين اغلقة وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير

  
والله نفسي اساعدك ولكن ماباليد حيلة نقطة البيع لديك بعيدة 
الله يبعد عنك الخسارة

----------


## أبو محمد.

طيب اين افضل نقطة لشراء الباوند اليوم والهدف 6780

----------


## aljameel

> طيب اين افضل نقطة لشراء الباوند اليوم والهدف 6780

 راقب النقطة 1.6574 
فوقها صاعد تحتها ممكن ينزل قريب من 1.6486 والله اعلم 
انت اعمل على هذه المعلومات والله يوفق

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان...الله يرضي عليك...ما هي نقطة الستوب لشراء الأسترالي دولار

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان...الله يرضي عليك...ما هي نقطة الستوب لشراء الأسترالي دولار

 والله اعلم 9244

----------


## أبو محمد.

> راقب النقطة 1.6574 
> فوقها صاعد تحتها ممكن ينزل قريب من 1.6486 والله اعلم 
> انت اعمل على هذه المعلومات والله يوفق

  طيب اخي اذا ماوصل السعر الى6574 اين الشراء سيكون وبارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  136.99  مراقبته والله اعلم اذا ما كسر 136.95 اتوقع له صعود  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 138  والله الموفق

----------


## السوبرmeejoo

ماهو استوبه

----------


## رشدي

السلام عليكم 
اخى ما اخبار الدولار/ين مازلت احتفظ بصفقة شراء مع تعزيز من 91.5

----------


## أبو محمد.

مارايك اليوم بالباوند وشكرا لك

----------


## رشدي

> السلام عليكم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  136.99  مراقبته والله اعلم اذا ما كسر 136.95 اتوقع له صعود  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 138   والله الموفق

  
  40 نقطة الحمد لله   :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## رشدي

> اعتبروها توصية للجميع  الكيبل والله اعلم  اي نزول فهو للشراءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء  الستوب 1.6488 او ضعو مايناسبكم  كل مااقترب من الستوب للشراءءءءءءء  الهدف البعيد بإذن الله  1.6780  او قناعتكم والخيار لكم  والله الموفق

    :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## رشدي

:015:  

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين  السعر الحالي  90.74  والله اعلم  لو نزل لل 90.49 متوقع منها ارتداد وصعود بإذن الله  منها يتم الشراء   والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 90.30  لو نزل تحت 90.30 يفضل الابتعاد عن الشراء والله اعلم  اهداف الصعود بإذن الله  91.70  92.50  ومتوقع اكثر وانما نكتفى بذلك والزيادة خير وبركة  فرضا مانزل لل 90.49 ممكن الشراء والستوب 90.49  والاهداف نفسها بإذن الله  ملاحظة  مالم يغلق يوم تحت 90.49 فهو للشراء والله اعلم واهدافه صعوديه   والمجال مفتوح له والله اعلم   راقبوه والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

  
مبرووووووووووووووووووووك      
الحمد لله جنيت الأرباح  بنصف العقود 
رجاء التنبيه اذا بيكمل صعود   ام يكتفى !     :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم مارايك بالباوند دولار وشكرا

----------


## eto2

الاسترالي buy من 1.6374 الهدف 80

----------


## eto2

مرحبا ابو حمزة برنلك موبايلك مغلق

----------


## الأجودي

> الاسترالي buy من 1.6374 الهدف 80

 ماهو هذا الزوج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## eto2

اقصد الاسترليني

----------


## أبو خليل

مع احترامي للجميع ارجو منكم يا شباب عدم وضع اي توصيات في موضوع اخونا ابو مروان لعدم التشتيت وما يكون هناك زعل بين اي واحد وبين صاحب الموضوع ،،  
وبانتظاااااااااارك اخي ابو مروان لتعطينا لمسة من لمساتك عن الكيبل ؟؟؟ 
وشكراااااااااااااااا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  اليورو ين  السعر الحالي  136.99  مراقبته والله اعلم اذا ما كسر 136.95 اتوقع له صعود  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 138   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  التوصية الحمد لله حققت الهدف   والستوب 4 نقاط فقط  مبرووووووك لمن دخلها

----------


## aljameel

أسف لعدم المتابعة امس واليوم لوجودي في رحلة بحرية  الكيبل اسباب النزول الاخبار والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6310  الان يفضل الانتظار للاسبوع القادم و مراقبة الافتتاح ليوم الاثنين  اذا فتح على صعود يعتبر اللو اليوم هو الستوب 1.6297  اذا فتح على نزول يفضل الشراء من اقرب نقطة لل  1.6240 او 1.6240  والستوب 1.6230  الهدف بإذن الله   1.6850  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> مبرووووووووووووووووووووك      
> الحمد لله جنيت الأرباح بنصف العقود 
> رجاء التنبيه اذا بيكمل صعود ام يكتفى !

 والله اعلم الدولار ين بيواصل صعود 
وانا ذكرت بتوصية علية الهدف البعيد بإذن الله 95.50 
افضل شي تعمله للمتبقي لديك حجز جزء من الربح والصبر عليه

----------


## أبو محمد.

> أسف لعدم المتابعة امس واليوم لوجودي في رحلة بحرية  الكيبل اسباب النزول الاخبار والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6310  الان يفضل الانتظار للاسبوع القادم و مراقبة الافتتاح ليوم الاثنين  اذا فتح على صعود يعتبر اللو اليوم هو الستوب 1.6297  اذا فتح على نزول يفضل الشراء من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6240 او 1.6240  والستوب 1.6230  الهدف بإذن الله   1.6850  والله الموفق

  اذا فتح على نزول نشتري من 6240 او كم لانك مكرر نفس الرقم مرتين وشكرا لك

----------


## aljameel

> اذا فتح على نزول نشتري من 6240 او كم لانك مكرر نفس الرقم مرتين وشكرا لك

 اقصد بالتكرير اما الشراء من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6240 
او النقطة 1.6240

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  150.20  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الشراء يتم من اقرب نقطة لل 149.29  او الشراء من النقطة نفسها 149.29  الستوب 149.19  الهدف بإذن الله  155  والله الموفق  ومن يرغب بالبيع يضع الستوب 150.60  احتمال مع الافتتاح يصعد لل 150.55

----------


## أبو محمد.

> اقصد بالتكرير اما الشراء من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6240 
> او النقطة 1.6240

  والاستوب 10 نقاط فقط
ان شاء الله خير يارب
لكن والله اعلم التحليلات تقول ممكن يوصل 6131 مارايك

----------


## aljameel

> والاستوب 10 نقاط فقط
> ان شاء الله خير يارب
> لكن والله اعلم التحليلات تقول ممكن يوصل 6131 مارايك

 والله اعلم لو كسر 1.6240 بيروح لل 1.6120

----------


## mmhosny

تحليلك الجميل على الأسترالي دولار يا جميل

----------


## الهرم

ابومروان الله يعطيك العافية 
المجنون بيع و شراء ندخل بيع مع الافتتاح 
هل تنصح ببيع الباوند بعد الافتتاح وهدف 240

----------


## aljameel

> ابومروان الله يعطيك العافية 
> المجنون بيع و شراء ندخل بيع مع الافتتاح 
> هل تنصح ببيع الباوند بعد الافتتاح وهدف 240

 هلا اخي  
غدا بإذن الله قبل الافتتاح ساضع شرح و تفصيل ممل نقطة نقطة للكيبل والمجنون  
والاستفادة منه بيع وشراء 
والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا 
اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## الوجد

> هلا اخي  
> غدا بإذن الله قبل الافتتاح ساضع شرح و تفصيل ممل نقطة نقطة للكيبل والمجنون  
> والاستفادة منه بيع وشراء 
> والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا 
> اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع

  
كم انت مبدع في تحليلاتك ومبدع في أرائك ومبدع في أخلاقك أملي أن ألتقي بك ذات مرة عندها سأقف احتراما لك 0000000 
تظل مميز ومبدع بتحليلاتك الرائعة كالعادة وبدون تطبيل  
الشكر مقدما الجميل

----------


## sh_yasser

> أسف لعدم المتابعة امس واليوم لوجودي في رحلة بحرية  الكيبل اسباب النزول الاخبار والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6310  الان يفضل الانتظار للاسبوع القادم و مراقبة الافتتاح ليوم الاثنين  اذا فتح على صعود يعتبر اللو اليوم هو الستوب 1.6297  اذا فتح على نزول يفضل الشراء من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6240 او 1.6240  والستوب 1.6230  الهدف بإذن الله   1.6850  والله الموفق

  اخي الكريم 
يا ريت توضح لنا تحليلك لصعود الكيبل
لانةبعد الهبوط الكارثي  الكل يتوقع تواصل الموجة الهابطة
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mmhosny

تحليلك الجميل على الأسترالي دولار يا جميل

----------


## kon-sy

السلام عليكم ...
تحية طيبة وبعد ... 
سيدي الكريم أبو مروان عندي موضوع حابب أطرحه عليك ..  
بس ياريت يكون ع الخاص في عندك إيميل أتواصل معك عن طريئو ... 
بانتظار ردك سيدي الكريم .. 
وجزاك الله كل خير على الخدمات اللي عم تئدمها للأخوة بالمنتدى .. 
لك تحياتي وأشواقي  
محمد ازبيدي - سوريا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ...
> تحية طيبة وبعد ... 
> سيدي الكريم أبو مروان عندي موضوع حابب أطرحه عليك ..  
> بس ياريت يكون ع الخاص في عندك إيميل أتواصل معك عن طريئو ... 
> بانتظار ردك سيدي الكريم .. 
> وجزاك الله كل خير على الخدمات اللي عم تئدمها للأخوة بالمنتدى .. 
> لك تحياتي وأشواقي  
> محمد ازبيدي - سوريا

 هلا اخي محمد 
اعذرني بالنسبة للاميل بأمانه لا افتحة من فترة بعيدة 
ممكن ارسال موظوعك على الخاص 
تحياتي لك

----------


## aljameel

> تحليلك الجميل على الأسترالي دولار يا جميل

 بإذن الله بعد الافتتاح ساضع له تحليل 
الان مايهم النقطة 9184 فوقها بإذن الله صاعد

----------


## aljameel

> كم انت مبدع في تحليلاتك ومبدع في أرائك ومبدع في أخلاقك أملي أن ألتقي بك ذات مرة عندها سأقف احتراما لك 0000000 
> تظل مميز ومبدع بتحليلاتك الرائعة كالعادة وبدون تطبيل  
> الشكر مقدما الجميل

 بارك الله فيك 
وانت مميز بكلماتك

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الكريم 
> يا ريت توضح لنا تحليلك لصعود الكيبل
> لانةبعد الهبوط الكارثي الكل يتوقع تواصل الموجة الهابطة
> جزاك الله خيرا

 اخي والله اعلم 
الجزم بالهبوط والصعود صعب ولكن كلاهما وارد 
وساضع توقعي عنه

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم  الحمد الله الاسبوع الماضي توفقنا به وحصدنا منه مئات النقاط بتوفيق الله  ساتكلم عنه كموجه عامه اولا على المدى البعيد وكاتجاه عام  الموجه العامة بتقول فوق 1.5800 هدفه بإذن الله 1.7600 مالم يغلق يوم تحت 1.5800 او كسر اللو الشهري 1.5706 فهو صاعد  متى يصل لها  بيوم باسبوع بشهر الله اعلم  الان ساتكلم عنه كموجه متوسطة في حال النزول   اذا كسر 1.6196 ندخل بموجه متوسطة هابطة مالم يكسر 1.6196 فهو صاعد بإذن الله  من اهداف الموجه الهابطة 1.6120 بشرط الكسر   الان نتكلم عنه بالوضع الحالي  كما ذكرت سابقا نراقب الافتتاح   لو فتح على نزول نراقب النقطة 1.6240 متوقع ارتداد منها وممكن ندخل شراء والستوب 1.6230 او من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6240  كسر 1.6240 احتمال يكسر 1.6196 وليس مؤكدة 100% ولكن الاحتمال وارد فنكون حذرين لو كسر 1.6240  لو فتح على صعود نعتبر النقطة 1.6297 هي الستوب للشراء ونراقب الصعود وبإذن الله ساكون معكم وسانوه عنه لو استجد جديد   من يرغب بالبيع يضع له استوب من 20لل 30 نقطة ويراقب النقاط التي ذكرتها  وللمعلومية هو الان واقف على 38% من الموجه العامه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  150.20  والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الشراء يتم من اقرب نقطة لل 149.29  او الشراء من النقطة نفسها 149.29  الستوب 149.19  الهدف بإذن الله  155  والله الموفق  ومن يرغب بالبيع يضع الستوب 150.60   احتمال مع الافتتاح يصعد لل 150.55

   المجنون كما ذكرت بالتوصية  المهم من يرغب بالبيع يضع الستوب 150.60 ويراقب النقاط التي ذكرتها

----------


## 4bestlife

اخوي ما رأيك فيء اليورو ين ؟؟؟؟

----------


## kon-sy

السلام عليكم  
تحياتي سيد أبو مروان المحترم .. 
ربي يسعدلي أوئاتك ... ويجعل مساك مبارك بالصلاة ع الرسول الكريم .. 
استاذي بس كان بودي أسألك عن شغلة ..
وبصراحة حبيت ارسلك ع الخاص بس ما ئدرت لأنو مشاركاتي أقل من 50 مشاركة .. 
من شان هيك رح أسالك من هون ... 
سيدي الكريم من كم يوم خطر ببالي فكرة .. وهي تشغيل الفلوس .. 
يعني أنو نعمل ما يشبه الجمعيات .. وأنت بدورك سيدي الكريم .. تستثمر وتدخل بصفقات بهالفلوس .. 
بتمنى تفكر بالموضوع ... خود وئتك مولانا ... 
بصراحة لضيق الوقت .. وأنا أتكلم هنا عن نفسي فقط ... 
ما بحسن أنو أتعلم وأو اتفرغ أو تاجر ببورصة العملات ..  
وكونك موجود بالسوق على طول .. 
أنت فيك تقوم بالمهمة على أكمل وجه .. 
هادا كل ما في جعبتي للأن .. 
واعذرني لأني أعرف مسبقا أنني قد أسبب لك الكثير من المشاكل .. 
لك جزيل الشكر  
وتقبل أحر تحياتي القلبية ..  
محمد ازبيدي - سوريا ..

----------


## kon-sy

وكما كتب أحد الاخوة .. 
كم انت مبدع في تحليلاتك ومبدع في أرائك ومبدع في أخلاقك أملي أن ألتقي بك ذات مرة عندها سأقف احتراما لك 0000000 
تظل مميز ومبدع بتحليلاتك الرائعة كالعادة وبدون تطبيل  
الشكر مقدما الجميل 
وأنا أيضا أقول .. أتمنى أن ألتقي بك ذات مرة عندها سأقف احتراما لأستاذ كبير ..  
وكما يقول الرسول الكريم فيما يرويه عن ربه في الحديث القدسي .. 
الخلق عيال الله .. وأحبهم إلى الله أنفعهم لعياله ... 
بارك الله لك في مالك ووقتك وولدك وزوجك .. 
لك أطيب التحية ... 
محمد

----------


## زعيم زعيم

اخبار الدولار ين الله يسعدكم

----------


## waleed1000

> اخبار الدولار ين الله يسعدكم

   
92.10

----------


## سواح الفوركس

اسبوع موفق للجميع

----------


## samer samer

السوق ما فتح؟؟؟؟

----------


## زعيم زعيم

> 92.10

  طيب اخي لوين متجه يعني نبيعه او نشتريه

----------


## waleed1000

فتح عندى فى انتربنك

----------


## aliphy

صباح الخير شباب انشاء الله اسبوع موفق للجميع

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم جميعا 
اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  150.28  بالنسبة للبيع كما ذكرت الرجاء الابتعاد عن البيع الان  اتوقع والله اعلم الصعود له  من اراد يدخل شراء من السعر الحالي او الانتظار في حال نزل لل 149.95  الستوب 149.90\80  الهدف بإذن الله   155\154.80  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخبار الدولار ين الله يسعدكم

 يفضل الانتظار حتى ينزل بعض الشي 
افضل مناطق الشراء 91.70 او 91.31 والله اعلم 
والستوب باقل من احدهم ب 10 نقاط

----------


## السوبرmeejoo

طيب الكيبل اخوي

----------


## silverhawk145

اسبوع موفق اخى الجميل وبالتوفيق لك باذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> طيب الكيبل اخوي

 اخي والله اعلم حتى اللحضة  اتوقع افضل نقطة لشراء الكيبل هي 1.6240  والستوب 1.6230  واذا استجد جديد سانوه عنه بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> اسبوع موفق اخى الجميل وبالتوفيق لك باذن الله

 للجميع إن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون  السعر الحالي  150.28  بالنسبة للبيع كما ذكرت الرجاء الابتعاد عن البيع الان  اتوقع والله اعلم الصعود له  من اراد يدخل شراء من السعر الحالي او الانتظار في حال نزل لل 149.95  الستوب 149.90\80  الهدف بإذن الله   155\154.80   والله الموفق

  
المجنون لو كسر 149.95 اتوقع افضل نقطة للشراء كما ذكرت سابقا 149.29 والستوب اقل منها ب10 نقاط والله الموفق

----------


## أبو محمد.

> اخي والله اعلم حتى اللحضة  اتوقع افضل نقطة لشراء الكيبل هي 1.6240  والستوب 1.6230  واذا استجد جديد سانوه عنه بإذن الله

  السلام عليكم كم نسبة نجاح توصية الكيبل وشكرا لك

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للمجنون يفضل الانتظار بأمانه خدعني 
كان المفروض بيع كما بالسابق ذكرت 
الان يفضل عدم الشراء وبإذن سانوه عنه بنقطة دخول جيدة

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم كم نسبة نجاح توصية الكيبل وشكرا لك

 ياحلبي انت تتمنى النزول  
لو كسر 1.6196 اقول بإذن الله سيصل لسعر بيعك او قريب منه 
والله اعلم

----------


## the night steed

ابو مروان صبحك الله بالخير
 واسبوع موفق إن شاء الله  
اليورو دولار هل سوف يبداء مسلسل الهبوط

----------


## أبو محمد.

> ياحلبي انت تتمنى النزول  
> لو كسر 1.6196 اقول بإذن الله سيصل لسعر بيعك او قريب منه 
> والله اعلم

  لا اخي انا قصدي ختى اسكر البيع وافتح للشرء كم نسبة نجاح توصية الكيبل وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان صبحك الله بالخير
> واسبوع موفق إن شاء الله  
> اليورو دولار هل سوف يبداء مسلسل الهبوط

  
انا من قبل ذكرت هدفه 1.5050 والحمد لله وصل له 
الان الوضع محير حتى اللحضه السوق باوله فصعب الحكم علية 100% 
ولكن اذا تتحمل الستوب 1.5061 فممكن البيع وهدف تقريبا 1.4830 او القناعة 
والافضل عدم الاستعجال والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> لا اخي انا قصدي ختى اسكر البيع وافتح للشرء كم نسبة نجاح توصية الكيبل وشكرا

 والله هي بالنهاية اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى 
السؤال صعب جدا الاجابه علية انا لا اعرف هذا سوق  
نحن بندخل شراء بستوب قريب

----------


## the night steed

بسم الله دخلنا  الهدف  
4870 
والستوب 5061
ياهدف ياستوب

----------


## waleed1000

> بالنسبة للمجنون يفضل الانتظار بأمانه خدعني 
> كان المفروض بيع كما بالسابق ذكرت 
> الان يفضل عدم الشراء وبإذن سانوه عنه بنقطة دخول جيدة

  
المجنون شراء من 149.29؟؟ 
باستوب   149.19

----------


## أبو محمد.

الشراء من 6240  والاستوب6230 واين الهدف وشكرا لك

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون شراء من 149.29؟؟ 
> باستوب 149.19

 الرجاء الانتظار اخاف بيواصل نزول ساحدد نقطة جيدة دخول بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> الشراء من 6240 والاستوب6230 واين الهدف وشكرا لك

 اذا واصل صعود بإذن الله الهدف 1.6850

----------


## aljameel

> أسف لعدم المتابعة امس واليوم لوجودي في رحلة بحرية   الكيبل اسباب النزول الاخبار والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6310  الان يفضل الانتظار للاسبوع القادم و مراقبة الافتتاح ليوم الاثنين  اذا فتح على صعود يعتبر اللو اليوم هو الستوب 1.6297  اذا فتح على نزول يفضل الشراء من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6240 او 1.6240  والستوب 1.6230  الهدف بإذن الله   1.6850  والله الموفق

     

> الكيبل والله اعلم  الحمد الله الاسبوع الماضي توفقنا به وحصدنا منه مئات النقاط بتوفيق الله  ساتكلم عنه كموجه عامه اولا على المدى البعيد وكاتجاه عام  الموجه العامة بتقول فوق 1.5800 هدفه بإذن الله 1.7600 مالم يغلق يوم تحت 1.5800 او كسر اللو الشهري 1.5706 فهو صاعد  متى يصل لها بيوم باسبوع بشهر الله اعلم  الان ساتكلم عنه كموجه متوسطة في حال النزول   اذا كسر 1.6196 ندخل بموجه متوسطة هابطة مالم يكسر 1.6196 فهو صاعد بإذن الله  من اهداف الموجه الهابطة 1.6120 بشرط الكسر   الان نتكلم عنه بالوضع الحالي  كما ذكرت سابقا نراقب الافتتاح   لو فتح على نزول نراقب النقطة 1.6240 متوقع ارتداد منها وممكن ندخل شراء والستوب 1.6230 او من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6240  كسر 1.6240 احتمال يكسر 1.6196 وليس مؤكدة 100% ولكن الاحتمال وارد فنكون حذرين لو كسر 1.6240  لو فتح على صعود نعتبر النقطة 1.6297 هي الستوب للشراء ونراقب الصعود وبإذن الله ساكون معكم وسانوه عنه لو استجد جديد   من يرغب بالبيع يضع له استوب من 20لل 30 نقطة ويراقب النقاط التي ذكرتها  وللمعلومية هو الان واقف على 38% من الموجه العامه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع

 للمشااااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله دخلنا الهدف 
> 4870 
> والستوب 5061
> ياهدف ياستوب

 افضل البيع لو اغلق شمعة 4 ساعات تحت 1.4985 لانه عنده مقاومة قوية عند النقطة نفسها 
والخيار لك

----------


## aljameel

واليورو ين راقبو النقطة 138.35 اذا لم يخترقها فهو للبيع  الهدف بإذن الله القناعه او 136 تقريبا  السعر الحالي 138.06  والله الموفق

----------


## waleed1000

منتظرين الكبيل ان شاء الله عند 240

----------


## رشدي

صباح الخير يا عمى  
اسبوع موفق 
هل انهى اليورو دولار اهدافه الصعودية  
ام بأعتقادك انه سوف يخترق المقاومة الموجودة على الويكلى ؟؟  
بالنسبة لأتجاه الدولار/ين حيث انى مازلت احتفظ بالصفقة الأخيرة من الأسبوع الماضى بسعر 91.50  والأستوب 91.30 والهدف مفتوح

----------


## Ha-D

> منتظرين الكبيل ان شاء الله عند 240

  أخي هو وصل 249 .مش لازم على الحبة يعني. 
تحياتي.

----------


## waleed1000

لم يصل عندى للرقم هذا

----------


## Ha-D

> لم يصل عندى للرقم هذا

  بسبب فرق السبريد اذا كنت وضعت أمر معلق مثلا. أما على التريد فقد وصل.

----------


## waleed1000

> بسبب فرق السبريد اذا كنت وضعت أمر معلق مثلا. أما على التريد فقد وصل.

  
هل من المتوقع الرجوع الى مناطق الشراء مرة اخرى ؟

----------


## رشدي

> صباح الخير يا عمى  
> اسبوع موفق 
> هل انهى اليورو دولار اهدافه الصعودية  
> ام بأعتقادك انه سوف يخترق المقاومة الموجودة على الويكلى ؟؟  
> بالنسبة لأتجاه الدولار/ين حيث انى مازلت احتفظ بالصفقة الأخيرة من الأسبوع الماضى بسعر 91.50 والأستوب 91.30 والهدف مفتوح

  
شارت اليورو دولار 4 ساعات محدد عليه نقطة المقاومة على الويكلى 
هل قناة الفيبو المرسومة صحيحة ؟ 
حيث انى رسمتها على الشارت من بداية الأسبوع الماضى وارى ان السعر يحترمها كثيرا ! 
رجاء ان كنت مخطيء  اعطونى الصواب

----------


## Ha-D

> هل من المتوقع الرجوع الى مناطق الشراء مرة اخرى ؟

  قول يارب. اللة يوفقك.

----------


## waleed1000

هل من الممكن شراء المجنون الان ؟

----------


## aljameel

أسف لعدم  اكمال المتابعه معكم مساء امس 
النوم سرقني سامحونا 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> هل من الممكن شراء المجنون الان ؟

 اذا ترغب بشراء المجنون من السعر الحالي 149.42  او في حال نزل من اقرب نقطة لل 149.13  ضع الستوب اللو اليوم 149.13 - 10 نقاط او 5   وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## أبو محمد.

مازلنا ننتظر الباوند6240 مارايك ممكن يوصلها وشكرا لك

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير يا عمى  
> اسبوع موفق 
> هل انهى اليورو دولار اهدافه الصعودية  
> ام بأعتقادك انه سوف يخترق المقاومة الموجودة على الويكلى ؟؟  
> بالنسبة لأتجاه الدولار/ين حيث انى مازلت احتفظ بالصفقة الأخيرة من الأسبوع الماضى بسعر 91.50 والأستوب 91.30 والهدف مفتوح

 اليورو دولار والله اعلم مجرد اختراقه لل 1.5061  اتوقع يواصل صعود  المهم فوق 1.4967 وهي الستوب - 10-5 نقاط  والهدف مفتوح   بالنسبة للدولار ين والله اعلم فوق 91.30 اتوقع مواصلة الصعود بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> مازلنا ننتظر الباوند6240 مارايك ممكن يوصلها وشكرا لك

 والله يا اخي ممكن وممكن لا 
 لانها هي نقطة دعم قوية وهدف نزول  فأنا وضعت الشراء منها او اقرب نقطة لها ووصل 1.6249 
هل ينزل لها ام اكتفى 6249 الله اعلم 
من الصعب الحكم 100%  
فالنراقب والله كريم

----------


## رشدي

> أسف لعدم اكمال المتابعه معكم مساء امس 
> النوم سرقني سامحونا 
> موفقين بإذن الله

 نوم العافية اخوى  :Good:  
صفقاتى هى شراء على المجنون والاستوب 149.10 
                شراء على الكيبل والاستوب     1.6260
               بيع على اليورو ين والاستوب 138.40
               بيع على اليورو دولار من السعر الحالى تقريبا 
              شراء على الدولار ين من السعر الحالى  تقريبا  (من الاسبوع الماضى ) *اخر صفقة تعزيز  
ماهو الصالح فى هذه الصفقات وما الذى ترى ان اتخلص منه   اعتذر بشدة عن الإطالة   دمت بصحة وعافية اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك  وحفظك من كل شر    تقبل تحياتى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> نوم العافية اخوى  
> صفقاتى هى شراء على المجنون والاستوب 149.10 
> شراء على الكيبل والاستوب 1.6260
> بيع على اليورو ين والاستوب 138.40
> بيع على اليورو دولار من السعر الحالى تقريبا 
> شراء على الدولار ين من السعر الحالى تقريبا (من الاسبوع الماضى ) *اخر صفقة تعزيز  
> ماهو الصالح فى هذه الصفقات وما الذى ترى ان اتخلص منه   اعتذر بشدة عن الإطالة   دمت بصحة وعافية اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك وحفظك من كل شر   تقبل تحياتى

 اليورو دولار اخذ الحذر منه لانه فوق 1.4967 الهدف مفتوح 
وهو بالاصل كاتجاه عام صاعد اي نزول هو نزول تصحيحي والله اعلم 
واختراق الهاي اليوم ممكن بيواصل صعود فضع الستوب 5063 والله اعلم 
والخيار لك 
اليورو ين اختراق 138.35 اتوقع الصعود تحتها والله اعلم نازل والهدف بالقناعه 
واذا تاكد هدف محدد ساذكره احتمال 136 او قريب منها

----------


## aljameel

> اذا ترغب بشراء المجنون من السعر الحالي 149.42  او في حال نزل من اقرب نقطة لل 149.13  ضع الستوب اللو اليوم 149.13 - 10 نقاط او 5   وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله

 المجنون والله اعلم اختراق 150.34\150.55   اتوقع مواصلة الصعود بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم للصلاة 
اراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## رشدي

تقبل الله صلاتك  ودعائنا لك بالخير بارك الله فيك فما تفعله لأخوانك بحرصك على حماية اموالنا وتوصياتك التى هى لوجه الله  لا اعلم كيف يكون الشكر لك  واعدك ان شاء الله عند ظهور اول  ربح بحسابى   ان اخرج زكاة المال بأسمك وفى المكان الذى تريده بمصر ان شئت

----------


## aljameel

> أسف لعدم المتابعة امس واليوم لوجودي في رحلة بحرية   الكيبل اسباب النزول الاخبار والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6310  الان يفضل الانتظار للاسبوع القادم و مراقبة الافتتاح ليوم الاثنين  اذا فتح على صعود يعتبر اللو اليوم هو الستوب 1.6297  اذا فتح على نزول يفضل الشراء من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6240 او 1.6240  والستوب 1.6230  الهدف بإذن الله   1.6850  والله الموفق

     

> الكيبل والله اعلم  الحمد الله الاسبوع الماضي توفقنا به وحصدنا منه مئات النقاط بتوفيق الله  ساتكلم عنه كموجه عامه اولا على المدى البعيد وكاتجاه عام  الموجه العامة بتقول فوق 1.5800 هدفه بإذن الله 1.7600 مالم يغلق يوم تحت 1.5800 او كسر اللو الشهري 1.5706 فهو صاعد  متى يصل لها بيوم باسبوع بشهر الله اعلم  الان ساتكلم عنه كموجه متوسطة في حال النزول   اذا كسر 1.6196 ندخل بموجه متوسطة هابطة مالم يكسر 1.6196 فهو صاعد بإذن الله  من اهداف الموجه الهابطة 1.6120 بشرط الكسر   الان نتكلم عنه بالوضع الحالي  كما ذكرت سابقا نراقب الافتتاح   لو فتح على نزول نراقب النقطة 1.6240 متوقع ارتداد منها وممكن ندخل شراء والستوب 1.6230 او من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6240  كسر 1.6240 احتمال يكسر 1.6196 وليس مؤكدة 100% ولكن الاحتمال وارد فنكون حذرين لو كسر 1.6240  لو فتح على صعود نعتبر النقطة 1.6297 هي الستوب للشراء ونراقب الصعود وبإذن الله ساكون معكم وسانوه عنه لو استجد جديد   من يرغب بالبيع يضع له استوب من 20لل 30 نقطة ويراقب النقاط التي ذكرتها  وللمعلومية هو الان واقف على 38% من الموجه العامه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع

 ساشرح توصية الكيبل بالشارتات  والله اعلم  الشارت الاول يبين خط الترند العلوي والسفلي على الديلي  اتوقع اختراق الترند العلوي مواصلة الصعود بإذن الله  او اعادة اختبار الكسر للخط الترند العلوي        الشارت الثاني    والله اعلم  يبين قاع الموجه وقمته على 4 ساعات  هو نزل مابين 38% و 50% وارتد   كسر 50% متوقع الدخول بموجه متوسطة هابطة   والكسر الذي انا مثلته بالنقطة وهي تحت 50% 1.6196   بالنسبة للنقطة الذي انا وضعتها للشراء او قريب منها وهي 1.6240   هي تمثل دعم الديلي وهدف نزول فأنا توقعت انتهاء النزول عندها او قريب منها  هو نزل لل 1.6249 وارتد فاحتمال اكتفى بالنزول الله اعلم  الان كون دعم قوي على 4 ساعات على 1.6249   اوكي وضحت التوصية   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   وبالنهاية انا بجتهد ممكن اصيب وممكن اخطى  فضعو احتمال الخطى قبل الصواب  فصعب الجزم بالوقت الحالي ان كان صعود او نزول  ولكن لو واصل صعود فمتوقع الهدف  واهداف اخرى بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> تقبل الله صلاتك ودعائنا لك بالخير بارك الله فيك فما تفعله لأخوانك بحرصك على حماية اموالنا وتوصياتك التى هى لوجه الله  لا اعلم كيف يكون الشكر لك  واعدك ان شاء الله عند ظهور اول ربح بحسابى  ان اخرج زكاة المال بأسمك وفى المكان الذى تريده بمصر ان شئت

 جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز 
ولكن معلوماتي بتقول اخراج زكاة المال هي عن صاحب المال 
اتوقع لايجوز اخرجها من مال شخص لشخص اخر والله اعلم 
فاخرجها عن مالك وهي تنمي المال اضعاف بإذن الله 
انا يكفيني دعاء بظهر غيب بارك الله فيك 
والله يرزقك ويرزقنا جميعا

----------


## الهرم

ابومروان بارك الله فيك وبمالك واهلك 
شراء 262 والربح اكثر 100 نقطة هل من جديد 
تنصحني اغلق الشراء وادخل بيع من سعر 1.6375  
ارجو سرعة الرد تكفى

----------


## aljameel

> ابومروان بارك الله فيك وبمالك واهلك 
> شراء 262 والربح اكثر 100 نقطة هل من جديد 
> تنصحني اغلق الشراء وادخل بيع من سعر 1.6375  
> ارجو سرعة الرد تكفى

 جزاك الله خير  اخي انا لم اذكر بيع انا توصيتي شراء   وذكرت النقطة 1.6390 اختراقها والله اعلم مواصلة الصعود وهو قريب من النقطة  اما اغلاق او البقاء بالتوصية فهذا شأنك    والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون السعر الحالي 151.10دخولنا شراء من 149.42 واقل من ذلك وبستوب صغير الحمد لله   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر محققين ربح  فوق160 نقطة من يرغب بالبقاء فله الخيار ومن يرغب يجني ربحه يجني  انا امامي نقطة مهمه 151.55 اختراقها بإذن الله هدفنا 155  وله اهداف اخرى فوق 155 بكثير  كمعطيات امامي اتوقع اختراق 151.55 وكل شي جائز  فمن يرغب بالبقاء به يرفع الستوب ويحجز جزء من الربح على الاقل 50 نقطة  وتركه يسبح بالامواج والخيار لكم  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## أبو محمد.

اذا وصل الباوند الى6480 هل هو للبيع ام لا وشكرا

----------


## أبو محمد.

هل اذا وصل الباوند 6480 هل هو للبيع مارايك وبارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> هل اذا وصل الباوند 6480 هل هو للبيع مارايك وبارك الله فيك

 بس يوصل 6480 لك حادث حديث 
بصدق لو ارى فرصة بيع ساذكرها بوقتها بإذن الله ولن اتردد بذلك 
ولايعني نزول بعض الشي بيع فاحتمال نزول ثم مواصلة الصعود  
وها انا  ساذكرها للجميع من يرغب يبيع فهذا شأنه 
انا توصيتي شراء والحمد لله محققه ربح فوق 140 نقطة  
من يرغب يجني ربحه يجني ومن يرغب بالبقاء بالتوصية وحجز جزء من الربح برفع الستوب فالخيار لكم والله الموفق 
ومتابع معكم ومراقبه والله يكتب الخير للجميع

----------


## aljameel

بسم الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم  السعر الحالي  1.6352  هذا ما استجد من جديد  النقطة 1.6300 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول  فوق 1.6300 صاعد وهي الستوب للشراء  كسر 1.6300 متوقع هدف بإذن الله 1.6200 بكسر 1.6240  مجرد الكسر ممكن ندخل بيع والستوب ضعو مايناسبكم  الان كما هو متوقع نزول لل 1.6317 تقريبا او قريب منها   فمن يرغب بالشراء من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6317 او النقطة نفسها يدخل شراء  والستوب كما ذكرت 1.6300  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

لم يعطني فرصة بالكتابه هاهو نزل راقب ماذكر بالمشاركة السابقة 
والله الموفق

----------


## the night steed

الحمد لله على كل حال 
ضرب الستوب 5061 بالملي  :Frown: 
وراح لم الأهداف 
وهذه نتعلم منها لا تداول قبل اغلاق 4 ساعات من يوم الإثنين
ابو مروان مشكور على النصيحه ولكن لم ارها الى بعد ضرب الإستوب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله على كل حال 
> ضرب الستوب 5061 بالملي 
> وراح لم الأهداف 
> وهذه نتعلم منها لا تداول قبل اغلاق 4 ساعات من يوم الإثنين
> ابو مروان مشكور على النصيحه ولكن لم ارها الى بعد ضرب الإستوب

 خيرها في غيرها بإذن الله  فرقة نقطة واحدة فقط بالستوب الله يعوض عليك وعلي نفس الشي ضرب الستوب لدي  كان استفدنا 180 نقطة منه   لاتزعل مالنا نصيب السوق كله فرص  خذ الهدية بإذن الله يكتب لها التوفيق  المجنون لو اخترق 151.55 ادخل به وضع الستوب المناسب لك  والله اعلم فيه خير كثير  والان امامك الكيبل ان كان شراء او بيع بإذن الله بالنهاية تطلع بربح مجدي  موفق اخي بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## رشدي

الحمد لله
حصاد اليوم 160 نقطة على الكيبل والمجنون والدولار ين وضرب استوب اليورو ين لكن المحصلة ارباح
مشكور يا اخى الجميل على توصياتك الرائعة لك جزيل الشكر 
هل استطيع فتح عقود على الدولار ين واين افضل نقطة؟
وتركت امر معلق على المجنون من 151.65 هل هذا صحيح الى الآن ؟

----------


## eng_a_h_helal

ممكن تفسير لما حدث لليورو دولار
بجد السوق بقه غريب جدا
السبب ايه فني ولا أساسي 
بجد الواحد زهق

----------


## aljameel

بيتك من زجاج وتقذف بالحجارة ياللعجب  كأني أسمع نعيق الغربان بالهمز والمز عن التصحيح والارتدادت ولن تفهمها  وكلما دخلت للموقع أسمع نقيق الضفادع وتقافزهم من موضوع لموضوع   وكل يوم نكتشف ضفدع والله المستعان  هم ولله الحمد على جميع الصور لهم نقيق وفحيح ونباح وحتى عواء   اينا انتم بالوقت الذي لاتعرفون أين الاتجاهات كنتم بجحارتكم متخبين   وضعت لكم خارطة الطريق على طبق من ذهب ليستفاد منها الجميع وانتم احد من استفاد منها وهذه للمرة الالف وليست المرة الاولى   لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله خيرا تعمل شرا تلقى  ساتوقف عن التحليل وستظهر الغربان على حقيقتها ومعها ضفادعها   ورجائي الخاااااااااااااااص لمتابعي الموضوع أن تعذروني سأتوقف عن الكتابه والمشاركة حتى اشعارا آخر   عملي لوجه الله تعالى فالنية أسآس كل عمل   لا ابحث عن ادارة حساب ولا منصب  00000000000000

----------


## ماف

> بيتك من زجاج وتقذف بالحجارة ياللعجب   كأني أسمع نعيق الغربان بالهمز والمز عن التصحيح والارتدادت ولن تفهمها  وكلما دخلت للموقع أسمع نقيق الضفادع وتقافزهم من موضوع لموضوع   وكل يوم نكتشف ضفدع والله المستعان  هم ولله الحمد على جميع الصور لهم نقيق وفحيح ونباح وحتى عواء   اينا انتم بالوقت الذي لاتعرفون أين الاتجاهات كنتم بجحارتكم متخبين   وضعت لكم خارطة الطريق على طبق من ذهب ليستفاد منها الجميع وانتم احد من استفاد منها وهذه للمرة الالف وليست المرة الاولى   لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله خيرا تعمل شرا تلقى  ساتوقف عن التحليل وستظهر الغربان على حقيقتها ومعها ضفادعها   ورجائي الخاااااااااااااااص لمتابعي الموضوع أن تعذروني سأتوقف عن الكتابه والمشاركة حتى اشعارا آخر   عملي لوجه الله تعالى فالنية أسآس كل عمل   لا ابحث عن ادارة حساب ولا منصب   00000000000000

 السلام عليكم عملك لوجه الله ونستفيد منه نحن اخوانك فلا تحرمنا من تحليلاتك الجميله والتي لها من اسمك نصيب وفقك الله

----------


## eng_a_h_helal

> بيتك من زجاج وتقذف بالحجارة ياللعجب  كأني أسمع نعيق الغربان بالهمز والمز عن التصحيح والارتدادت ولن تفهمها  وكلما دخلت للموقع أسمع نقيق الضفادع وتقافزهم من موضوع لموضوع   وكل يوم نكتشف ضفدع والله المستعان  هم ولله الحمد على جميع الصور لهم نقيق وفحيح ونباح وحتى عواء   اينا انتم بالوقت الذي لاتعرفون أين الاتجاهات كنتم بجحارتكم متخبين   وضعت لكم خارطة الطريق على طبق من ذهب ليستفاد منها الجميع وانتم احد من استفاد منها وهذه للمرة الالف وليست المرة الاولى   لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله خيرا تعمل شرا تلقى  ساتوقف عن التحليل وستظهر الغربان على حقيقتها ومعها ضفادعها   ورجائي الخاااااااااااااااص لمتابعي الموضوع أن تعذروني سأتوقف عن الكتابه والمشاركة حتى اشعارا آخر   عملي لوجه الله تعالى فالنية أسآس كل عمل   لا ابحث عن ادارة حساب ولا منصب   00000000000000

  يا ترى الكلام ده ليا

----------


## الكنق

> بيتك من زجاج وتقذف بالحجارة ياللعجب  كأني أسمع نعيق الغربان بالهمز والمز عن التصحيح والارتدادت ولن تفهمها  وكلما دخلت للموقع أسمع نقيق الضفادع وتقافزهم من موضوع لموضوع   وكل يوم نكتشف ضفدع والله المستعان  هم ولله الحمد على جميع الصور لهم نقيق وفحيح ونباح وحتى عواء   اينا انتم بالوقت الذي لاتعرفون أين الاتجاهات كنتم بجحارتكم متخبين   وضعت لكم خارطة الطريق على طبق من ذهب ليستفاد منها الجميع وانتم احد من استفاد منها وهذه للمرة الالف وليست المرة الاولى   لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله خيرا تعمل شرا تلقى  ساتوقف عن التحليل وستظهر الغربان على حقيقتها ومعها ضفادعها   ورجائي الخاااااااااااااااص لمتابعي الموضوع أن تعذروني سأتوقف عن الكتابه والمشاركة حتى اشعارا آخر   عملي لوجه الله تعالى فالنية أسآس كل عمل   لا ابحث عن ادارة حساب ولا منصب   00000000000000

  اسمحلي ان أقول لك أنت الغلطان لأنك تسمع مثل هالتفاهات
ومن عادات الجبال أمثالك ان ترفع نفسها عن الحفر امثالهم
كثير من الناس استفادو منك
 لاتتركهم لوجه الله

----------


## أبو خليل

اخوي ابو مروان خير ان شاء الله حد زعلك على الخاص لانه شوفت المشاركات السابقة والوضع طبيعي وفجاة بتطلع وبتحكي كلام مو معروف السبب ؟؟؟!!!! 
فارجوووو يا طيب وتكفا يا غاااالي انك تهدا وتحكي على رواق وان شاء الله تنحل يا غااااااااالي و الله وخاصة عليا شخصيا ....  
وكما قلت عنهم كالعواء ... وما الى ذلك لانه بصراحة اذا كتبتبه بضيع وانت ضيعت وقتك بانك عبرتهم ؟ 
وبصراحة يا شباب اخي ابو مروان ما بتعرفوا وخاصة الجدد على المنتدى والموضوع ولكن والله شهيد على ما اقول وهو انه ساعدني و في هذا الموضوع وموضوع اخر وهو كان حساب رح يتصفر والحمدالله  وبفضل الله اولا وبتوجيهات من اخونا ابو مروان ( الجميل ) تم استعادة راسمالي وفوقهم ربح اكثر من المتوقع و كان العمل على اليورو والتاريخ في 28/3/2009 وبامكانكم شوفوا مواضيعي وتشوفوا الوضع انذاك .. فهل هذا الشخص بعد كل اللي عمله معي اولا كما ذكرت بتركه وما نوقف معه لا والله فهذا نكران للجميل والله اعلم اكيد منكم من استفاد منه ومن تحليلاته .. فساعدوني انه نجعل اخونا وحبيبنا واستاذن يرجع ونوقف في وجه هؤلاء الحاسدين و المخربيين وبس 
واسف على الاطالة ولكن لا يصح الا الصحيح يا احلى شباب وبس 
وجزاك الله خيرااااااااا يا ابا مروان  
المخلص لك اخوك مهند / ابو خليل

----------


## mmhosny

أخي العزيز ابو مروان...اعتقد انك متضايق من حد او حاجه و لكني لا اعتقد انك ستتوقف عن مساعدتنا 
شكرا" جزيلا" لك ...و لك ما تريد 
أما ان تكمل موضوعك و تسعدنا...اما أن تتوقف و تسعد الغربان 
 و السلام ختام

----------


## الكنق

> أخي العزيز ابو مروان...اعتقد انك متضايق من حد او حاجه و لكني لا اعتقد انك ستتوقف عن مساعدتنا 
> شكرا" جزيلا" لك ...و لك ما تريد 
> أما ان تكمل موضوعك و تسعدنا...اما أن تتوقف و تسعد الغربان 
> و السلام ختام

  ماشاء الله عليك 
كلامك يدل على الانسان العاقل الفاهم 
درر _ ذهب
تحياتي

----------


## الحـــاج بورصلـــي

طال عمرك يا خوي سيبك من الغربان و الظفاظع و خليتش معنا

----------


## the night steed

*السلام عليكم
ابو مروان 
وش القصه  ماذنبنا نحن متابعيك  
لمذا تسمع نهيقهم    لماذا تحرمنا من تغريدك   
ابو مروان اتمنى ان لا تسمع لهم  
بتوقفك سوف تسعدهم
هذا مبتغاهم 
اتمنى انك تهدء وتفكر بهدوء 
ونحن بانتظارك  
----------------------------------------
في البداية لااعرف شيئ عن السوق وكل شغلي على المؤشرات
والتوصيات المعلبة 
بفضل الله ثم بفضلك تعلمت التحليل وصرت اعرف اين يتجه اي زوج  
ويشهد الله اننا نستفيد منك في كل يوم  
مادري ايش اكتب والله ازعلني ماكتبته اتمنى ان تدعهم يولون   
جزاك الله خير على كل ماعلمنتي ايه 
واتمنى من الله العلي الجليل ان يوفقك دنيا واخره  و* أن يرفع قدرك ويعلي مكانتك * ورجاء خاص ان لا تتركنا   *

----------


## m.abdsatar

والله يا ابو مروان يعز علينا زعلك
انا لا اعرف سبب زعلك
ولكن دع (.................) تعوي والقافلة تسيير
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## mmhosny

> ماشاء الله عليك 
> كلامك يدل على الانسان العاقل الفاهم 
> درر _ ذهب
> تحياتي

  
تحياتي لك اخي الكريم...
و الله هذا الكلام من القلب للجميل و لكن شكله مش معبرنا و مش فارقين معاه اوي..
عموما" ربنا يتولانا...وان كان من الصعب الحصول على شخص باخلاق و كرم و جمال قلب الجميل...و لكن منهم لله. :No3:

----------


## رشدي

> بيتك من زجاج وتقذف بالحجارة ياللعجب  كالأشجار ترمى بالحجارة فتجود بأجود الثمار لأن طبيعتها وغريزتها هى العطاء  وهو هبة من الله تعالى    كأني أسمع نعيق الغربان بالهمز والمز عن التصحيح والارتدادت ولن تفهمها  وكلما دخلت للموقع أسمع نقيق الضفادع وتقافزهم من موضوع لموضوع   وكل يوم نكتشف ضفدع والله المستعان  هم ولله الحمد على جميع الصور لهم نقيق وفحيح ونباح وحتى عواء   اينا انتم بالوقت الذي لاتعرفون أين الاتجاهات كنتم بجحارتكم متخبين   وضعت لكم خارطة الطريق على طبق من ذهب ليستفاد منها الجميع وانتم احد من استفاد منها وهذه للمرة الالف وليست المرة الاولى   اعلم ماذا تقصد تماما واستوعبه بالكامل  ولك الحق فيما قلته  لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله خيرا تعمل شرا تلقى  وفي الصحيح عن النبي قال: ((من نفّس عن مؤمن كربة من كرب الدنيا نفس الله عنه كربة من كرب يوم القيامة، ومن يسّر على معسر يسر الله عليه في الدنيا والآخرة، ومن ستر مسلمًا ستره الله في الدنيا والآخرة، والله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون أخيه)). وفي صحيح مسلم: ((من سره أن ينجيه الله من كرب يوم القيامة فلينفس عن معسر أو يضع عنه، ومن أنظر معسرًا أو وضع عنه أظله الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله)). أحب الخَلق إلى الله أنفعهم لعباده، وصنائع المعروف تقي مصارع السوء، والجزاء من جنس العمل، فكما تعامل الخلقَ في الدنيا يعاملك الخالق سبحانه في الآخرة،  ولما سئل نبينا عن أحب الناس إلى الله وأحبِّ الأعمال إلى الله، قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((أحبُّ الناس إلى الله أنفعُهم للناس، وأحبُّ الأعمال إلى الله عز وجل سرور تدخلُه على مسلم، أو تكشف عنه كربة، أو تقضي عنه دينًا، أو تطرد عنه جوعًا، ولأن أمشي مع أخٍ في حاجة أحبّ إليّ من أن أعتكف في هذا المسجد شهرًا ـ أي: المسجد النبوي الذي الصلاة فيه بألف صلاة ـ، ومن كفَّ غضبه ستر الله عورته، ومن كظمَ غيظه ولو شاء أن يمضيه أمضاه ملأ الله قلبه رجاءً يوم القيامة، ومن مشى مع أخيه في حاجة حتى تتهيأ له أثبت الله قدمه يوم تزولُ الأقدام)) وصدق رسول الله . وخيرُ عبادِ الله أنفعهم له ***رواه من الأصحاب كلُّ فقيه وإن إله العرش جلّ جلالُه ***يُعينُ الفتى ما دامَ عون أخيـه قال صلى الله عليه : ((وكلُّ معروف صدقة، وأهل المعروف في الدنيا هم أهل المعروف في الآخرة، وأهل المنكر في الدنيا هم أهل المنكر في الآخرة)). و أخرج الترمذي من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي قال: ((تبسمك في وجه أخيك صدقة، وأمرُكَ بالمعروف ونهيُكَ عن المنكر صدقة، وإرشادُكَ الرجلَ في أرضِ الضلال لكَ صدقة، وإماطتُكَ الحجرَ والشوكَ والعظمَ عن الطريق لك صدقة، وإفراغُكَ من دلوك في دلو أخيك صدقة)).  ساتوقف عن التحليل وستظهر الغربان على حقيقتها ومعها   لن نحتاج لدليل لنثبت صحة كلامك فأنا على علم تام بالنتيجة مسبقا   ورجائي الخاااااااااااااااص لمتابعي الموضوع أن تعذروني سأتوقف عن الكتابه والمشاركة حتى اشعارا آخر   لك العذر يا اخى ولك الحق ايضا   ولكن لى طلب عندك ان تدخل الى صفحتك وقتما شئت وتلقى فقط السلام علينا  والسلام لله يا اخى   عملي لوجه الله تعالى فالنية أسآس كل عمل   لا ابحث عن ادارة حساب ولا منصب   00000000000000

  
نعلم ان عملك لوجه الله وانت لا تبغى لا شهرة ولا امناصب  
واعلم ايضا انك لا تنتظر مالا ايضا من الفوركس   
تحياتى لك يا عمى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## رشدي

> بيتك من زجاج وتقذف بالحجارة ياللعجب  كأني أسمع نعيق الغربان بالهمز والمز عن التصحيح والارتدادت ولن تفهمها  وكلما دخلت للموقع أسمع نقيق الضفادع وتقافزهم من موضوع لموضوع   وكل يوم نكتشف ضفدع والله المستعان  هم ولله الحمد على جميع الصور لهم نقيق وفحيح ونباح وحتى عواء   اينا انتم بالوقت الذي لاتعرفون أين الاتجاهات كنتم بجحارتكم متخبين   وضعت لكم خارطة الطريق على طبق من ذهب ليستفاد منها الجميع وانتم احد من استفاد منها وهذه للمرة الالف وليست المرة الاولى   لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله خيرا تعمل شرا تلقى  ساتوقف عن التحليل وستظهر الغربان على حقيقتها ومعها ضفادعها   ورجائي الخاااااااااااااااص لمتابعي الموضوع أن تعذروني سأتوقف عن الكتابه والمشاركة حتى اشعارا آخر   عملي لوجه الله تعالى فالنية أسآس كل عمل   لا ابحث عن ادارة حساب ولا منصب   00000000000000

   

> السلام عليكم  عملك لوجه الله ونستفيد منه نحن اخوانك فلا تحرمنا من تحليلاتك الجميله والتي لها من اسمك نصيب وفقك الله

  

> يا ترى الكلام ده ليا

  

> اسمحلي ان أقول لك أنت الغلطان لأنك تسمع مثل هالتفاهات
> ومن عادات الجبال أمثالك ان ترفع نفسها عن الحفر امثالهم
> كثير من الناس استفادو منك
> لاتتركهم لوجه الله

  

> اخوي ابو مروان خير ان شاء الله حد زعلك على الخاص لانه شوفت المشاركات السابقة والوضع طبيعي وفجاة بتطلع وبتحكي كلام مو معروف السبب ؟؟؟!!!! 
> فارجوووو يا طيب وتكفا يا غاااالي انك تهدا وتحكي على رواق وان شاء الله تنحل يا غااااااااالي و الله وخاصة عليا شخصيا ....  
> وكما قلت عنهم كالعواء ... وما الى ذلك لانه بصراحة اذا كتبتبه بضيع وانت ضيعت وقتك بانك عبرتهم ؟ 
> وبصراحة يا شباب اخي ابو مروان ما بتعرفوا وخاصة الجدد على المنتدى والموضوع ولكن والله شهيد على ما اقول وهو انه ساعدني و في هذا الموضوع وموضوع اخر وهو كان حساب رح يتصفر والحمدالله وبفضل الله اولا وبتوجيهات من اخونا ابو مروان ( الجميل ) تم استعادة راسمالي وفوقهم ربح اكثر من المتوقع و كان العمل على اليورو والتاريخ في 28/3/2009 وبامكانكم شوفوا مواضيعي وتشوفوا الوضع انذاك .. فهل هذا الشخص بعد كل اللي عمله معي اولا كما ذكرت بتركه وما نوقف معه لا والله فهذا نكران للجميل والله اعلم اكيد منكم من استفاد منه ومن تحليلاته .. فساعدوني انه نجعل اخونا وحبيبنا واستاذن يرجع ونوقف في وجه هؤلاء الحاسدين و المخربيين وبس 
> واسف على الاطالة ولكن لا يصح الا الصحيح يا احلى شباب وبس 
> وجزاك الله خيرااااااااا يا ابا مروان  
> المخلص لك اخوك مهند / ابو خليل

  

> أخي العزيز ابو مروان...اعتقد انك متضايق من حد او حاجه و لكني لا اعتقد انك ستتوقف عن مساعدتنا 
> شكرا" جزيلا" لك ...و لك ما تريد 
> أما ان تكمل موضوعك و تسعدنا...اما أن تتوقف و تسعد الغربان 
> و السلام ختام

  

> طال عمرك يا خوي سيبك من الغربان و الظفاظع و خليتش معنا

   

> *السلام عليكم* *ابو مروان*  *وش القصه*  *ماذنبنا نحن متابعيك*   *لمذا تسمع نهيقهم*    *لماذا تحرمنا من تغريدك*    *ابو مروان اتمنى ان لا تسمع لهم*   *بتوقفك سوف تسعدهم* *هذا مبتغاهم*  *اتمنى انك تهدء وتفكر بهدوء*  *ونحن بانتظارك*   *----------------------------------------* *في البداية لااعرف شيئ عن السوق وكل شغلي على المؤشرات* *والتوصيات المعلبة*  *بفضل الله ثم بفضلك تعلمت التحليل وصرت اعرف اين يتجه اي زوج*   *ويشهد الله اننا نستفيد منك في كل يوم*   *مادري ايش اكتب والله ازعلني ماكتبته اتمنى ان تدعهم يولون*    *جزاك الله خير على كل ماعلمنتي ايه*  *واتمنى من الله العلي الجليل ان يوفقك دنيا واخره*  *و* أن يرفع قدرك ويعلي مكانتك  *ورجاء خاص ان لا تتركنا*

    

> والله يا ابو مروان يعز علينا زعلك
> انا لا اعرف سبب زعلك
> ولكن دع (.................) تعوي والقافلة تسيير
> ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

  

> تحياتي لك اخي الكريم...
> و الله هذا الكلام من القلب للجميل و لكن شكله مش معبرنا و مش فارقين معاه اوي..
> عموما" ربنا يتولانا...وان كان من الصعب الحصول على شخص باخلاق و كرم و جمال قلب الجميل...و لكن منهم لله.

        :Noco:  :Noco:  :Noco:

----------


## mmhosny

> [/center]

    :Eh S(7): كان الله في عون العبد  ما كان العبد في عون اخيه :Eh S(7):   أكتر من كده طلب و الحاح ...يبقي شكلها وحش أوي...يا أخي سيبك مننا..اذا كان ربنا كارمك و كارمن وواخدين الموضوع شغل اضافي فما بالك بناس(أعرفهم عن يقين) يعتمدون على الله ثم عليك في التكسب من توصياتك و الصرف على نفسهم و عائلتهم....ما ذا سوف تقول لربك اذا سألك عن العلم الذي أعطاك اياه و بخلت به على مثل هؤلاء....  أوعدك ان تكون اخر مشاركه لي اذا لم ترد على.  سلام يا جميل

----------


## aliphy

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز مارايك بالدولار كندي كيف ستكون وجهته  وجزاك الله كل الخير

----------


## m.abdsatar

والله العظيم انا يعز عليا زعلك ولا اقول هذا الا لوجه الله تعالي
وانت تعلم ان كثييييييييييييييير من المتابعين ينتظرون عودتك 
فاستحلفك بالله ان لا تحرم نفسك من اجر  تاخذة من الله في  متابعينك
وان تفرح الناس بعودتك 
وان نري الضفادع والغربان يأكلها الغيظ

----------


## نون

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   انا متابعه من بعيد لاني لازلت جديده على هذا السوق حاولت اطبق احدى توصياتك اخ الجميل على الديمو  واليوم وجدتها حققت ارباح ...... لاتعلم مدى سعادتي في هذا خصوصا اني اول مره اطبّق التوصيه على   الديمو  وكأنها في حساب حقيقي شعوري لايوصف جعل الله ماتقوم به في ميزان حسنات  اللهم آمين    كانت اول توصيه وارجوا ان لاتكون الاخيره  صدمني ردك في عدم المتابعه ولااعلم ماهي اسبابك  فقط احببت ان اذكر جميلك علي وعلى بقية الاخوه المتابعين    انت شخص رائع ومن هم مثلك يسير الى الامام ولايلتفت للغبار الذي يثار خلفه     نحترم قرارك ولكن مانتمناه منك هو العوده   ارجوا ذلك  :Hands:

----------


## fayez salman

رسائل شوق الى اخى الجميل ارسلها             بدمع العين والاشواق اكتبها           اخوكم فايز سلمان

----------


## BRUFEN

والله يا اخوان شيئ يوجع القلب ويكدر الخاطر الي حصل مع اخونا أبو مروان
أنا للأسف ماني لاقي كلام أقولة لأخونا أبو مروان ما شاء الله تبارك الله الأخوان
ما قصروا بالتعبير عن الجميع ولكن للأسف عندما يندم الإنسان في وقت لا ينفع
الندم كنت أتمنى بعد الي حصل أني كنت أكتب ولو كلمه ولو حرف تعبير عن الشكر 
ووالإمتنان لشخصة الكريم ولكن يالت لو كلمة لو تعمر بيت وللأسف يا اخوان 
وللأسف الشديد ظهرت أسماء وأشخاص ومتابعين بشكل فوري وسريع لما قرئوا
الحاصل وكلمات أخونا أبو مروان تصدقون يا أخوان لو كنا موجودين مع أبو مروان 
من اول وحاضرين معه بكل كلمة وبكل حرف وبكل توصيه وبكل تواجد لنا وله ولو
كنا نكتب معه وأمام عينه كما كتبنا الآن أعتقد أن تواجدنا امام عينه وهذا العدد
المتابع له وهذه الكلمات عن الإمتنان والشكر والدعاء له قبل أن يحصل ما حصل
أعتقد بأن اخونا أبو مروان ما كان ليلتفت لآفات المجتمع وأعداء النجاح والحاقدين 
والله يا أخوان أن أبو مروان إذا وضع توصيه وطريقة شرحة أن كلماته تدخل قلبي
قبل أن تدخل العقل ولكن سبحان الله وما شاء فعل لن أقول ليسَ لنا في الطيب نصيب
ولكن أقول :
اللهم فرج عنه كل هم وكل مصيبة وكل غم وأجعل له من كل ضيق مخرج وأشرح صدرة
ووفقه لكل خير وأسكنه فسيح جناتك وأرحم والدية من النار وأرحمهم برحمتك وعافهم بعفوك
وإغفر لهم بمغفرتك وأسكنهم في الفردوس الاعلى يا رحمن يارحيم  
أخوي أبو مروان أنت تعطي الأعداء ما يريدون على طبقٍ من ذهب 
وكما أعجبني أحد التواقيع وما كتب به : 
( لا تأسفن على غدر الزمان لطالما رقصت على قبور الاسود كلاب 
لاتحسبن برقصها تعلوا اسيادها تبقى الاسود اسود والكلاب كلاب )

----------


## eng_a_h_helal

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## eng_a_h_helal

جزاكم الله خيرا
نتمنى لكم الربح الوفير

----------


## eng_a_h_helal

ان شاء الله الى الامام

----------


## eng_a_h_helal

بارك الله فيكم أخونا
جعلكم الله عونا للمبتدئين مثلي

----------


## eng_a_h_helal

ربنا يبارك لكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع وأفاد أخونا

----------


## eng_a_h_helal

الله أكبر الله أكبر
ولله الحمد

----------


## eng_a_h_helal

سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## eng_a_h_helal

استغفر الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم من كل ذنب عظيم

----------


## eng_a_h_helal

اللهم أنت ربي لا اله الا أنت خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت أبوء لك بنعمتك علي وأبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فانه لا يغفر الذنوب الا أنت
الحمد لله كان لي الشرف في أن تكون لي أول مشاركة في الصفحة رقم 1000
ما شاء الله مسيرة كبيرة من العطاء جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## m.abdsatar

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في اللي كان السبب  بس يرضي ربنا انهم يغلطوا واحنا الي ندفع الثمن انا مش حقول اكتر من كدة لاني تعبت من كتر الكلام

----------


## BRUFEN

لا حولا ولا قوة إلا بالله 
اللهم إكفنا شرهم بما شئت

----------


## Ha-D

> بيتك من زجاج وتقذف بالحجارة ياللعجب  كأني أسمع نعيق الغربان بالهمز والمز عن التصحيح والارتدادت ولن تفهمها  وكلما دخلت للموقع أسمع نقيق الضفادع وتقافزهم من موضوع لموضوع   وكل يوم نكتشف ضفدع والله المستعان  هم ولله الحمد على جميع الصور لهم نقيق وفحيح ونباح وحتى عواء   اينا انتم بالوقت الذي لاتعرفون أين الاتجاهات كنتم بجحارتكم متخبين   وضعت لكم خارطة الطريق على طبق من ذهب ليستفاد منها الجميع وانتم احد من استفاد منها وهذه للمرة الالف وليست المرة الاولى   لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله خيرا تعمل شرا تلقى  ساتوقف عن التحليل وستظهر الغربان على حقيقتها ومعها ضفادعها  ورجائي الخاااااااااااااااص لمتابعي الموضوع أن تعذروني سأتوقف عن الكتابه والمشاركة حتى اشعارا آخر   عملي لوجه الله تعالى فالنية أسآس كل عمل   لا ابحث عن ادارة حساب ولا منصب   00000000000000

 ياأخوة هذا التوقف هو لغرض في نفس يعقوب وهو مؤقت كما بالأقتباس. فأعطوا أبومروان بعض الوقت وسيعود ان شاء اللة.

----------


## AL Ayman

أخى الجميل ..  لا يجب أن تنسحب ,  فهذا ما يريده المغرضون فلا تفتن بما يعملون ..... و زعيم مثلك لا يجب أن ينسحب لمجرد أقزام مغرضين :No3:  أستخير الله أولا  :Hands:  مممممممنتظرينككككككككككككككككككك

----------


## okno11

والله المنتدى اصبح ممل للغاية ومنذ فترة وهو فى ترند هابط  سبحان الله العظيم لا نجد هنا الا القذف والاهانات 
الا للناس المحترمة 
لا يهم اذا حذفت المشاركة ام لا فليس جديد على الادراة حذف المشاركات التى تسرد الحق

----------


## رشدي

السلام عليكم يا ابو مروان نتمنى ان تكون فى صحة جيدة

----------


## aliphy

> أخى الجميل ..  لا يجب أن تنسحب ,  فهذا ما يريده المغرضون فلا تفتن بما يعملون ..... و زعيم مثلك لا يجب أن ينسحب لمجرد أقزام مغرضين أستخير الله أولا  مممممممنتظرينككككككككككككككككككك

  
كلام سليم اخي العزيز  
اخي الجميل ارجو منك اعادة النظر في قرارك مرة اخرى فنحن لا نقدر على فراقك يااخي

----------


## رشدي

بيتك من زجاج وتقذف بالحجارة ياللعجب   كالأشجار ترمى بالحجارة فتجود بأجود الثمار  لأن طبيعتها وغريزتها هى العطاء   وهو هبة من الله تعالى    كأني أسمع نعيق الغربان بالهمز والمز عن التصحيح والارتدادت ولن تفهمها  وكلما دخلت للموقع أسمع نقيق الضفادع وتقافزهم من موضوع لموضوع   وكل يوم نكتشف ضفدع والله المستعان  هم ولله الحمد على جميع الصور لهم نقيق وفحيح ونباح وحتى عواء   اينا انتم بالوقت الذي لاتعرفون أين الاتجاهات كنتم بجحارتكم متخبين   وضعت لكم خارطة الطريق على طبق من ذهب ليستفاد منها الجميع وانتم احد من استفاد منها وهذه للمرة الالف وليست المرة الاولى   اعلم ماذا تقصد تماما واستوعبه بالكامل   ولك الحق فيما قلته   لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله خيرا تعمل شرا تلقى  وفي الصحيح عن النبي قال: ((من نفّس عن مؤمن كربة من كرب الدنيا نفس الله عنه كربة من كرب يوم القيامة، ومن يسّر على معسر يسر الله عليه في الدنيا والآخرة، ومن ستر مسلمًا ستره الله في الدنيا والآخرة، والله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون أخيه)). وفي صحيح مسلم: ((من سره أن ينجيه الله من كرب يوم القيامة فلينفس عن معسر أو يضع عنه، ومن أنظر معسرًا أو وضع عنه أظله الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله)). أحب الخَلق إلى الله أنفعهم لعباده، وصنائع المعروف تقي مصارع السوء، والجزاء من جنس العمل، فكما تعامل الخلقَ في الدنيا يعاملك الخالق سبحانه في الآخرة،  ولما سئل نبينا عن أحب الناس إلى الله وأحبِّ الأعمال إلى الله، قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((أحبُّ الناس إلى الله أنفعُهم للناس، وأحبُّ الأعمال إلى الله عز وجل سرور تدخلُه على مسلم، أو تكشف عنه كربة، أو تقضي عنه دينًا، أو تطرد عنه جوعًا، ولأن أمشي مع أخٍ في حاجة أحبّ إليّ من أن أعتكف في هذا المسجد شهرًا ـ أي: المسجد النبوي الذي الصلاة فيه بألف صلاة ـ، ومن كفَّ غضبه ستر الله عورته، ومن كظمَ غيظه ولو شاء أن يمضيه أمضاه ملأ الله قلبه رجاءً يوم القيامة، ومن مشى مع أخيه في حاجة حتى تتهيأ له أثبت الله قدمه يوم تزولُ الأقدام)) وصدق رسول الله . وخيرُ عبادِ الله أنفعهم له ***رواه من الأصحاب كلُّ فقيه وإن إله العرش جلّ جلالُه ***يُعينُ الفتى ما دامَ عون أخيـه قال صلى الله عليه : ((وكلُّ معروف صدقة، وأهل المعروف في الدنيا هم أهل المعروف في الآخرة، وأهل المنكر في الدنيا هم أهل المنكر في الآخرة)).  و أخرج الترمذي من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي قال: ((تبسمك في وجه أخيك صدقة، وأمرُكَ بالمعروف ونهيُكَ عن المنكر صدقة، وإرشادُكَ الرجلَ في أرضِ الضلال لكَ صدقة، وإماطتُكَ الحجرَ والشوكَ والعظمَ عن الطريق لك صدقة، وإفراغُكَ من دلوك في دلو أخيك صدقة)).   ساتوقف عن التحليل وستظهر الغربان على حقيقتها ومعها   لن نحتاج لدليل لنثبت صحة كلامك فأنا على علم تام بالنتيجة مسبقا   ورجائي الخاااااااااااااااص لمتابعي الموضوع أن تعذروني سأتوقف عن الكتابه والمشاركة حتى اشعارا آخر   لك العذر يا اخى ولك الحق ايضا  :Eh S(7):   ولكن لى طلب عندك ان تدخل الى صفحتك وقتما شئت وتلقى فقط السلام علينا  والسلام لله يا اخى   عملي لوجه الله تعالى فالنية أسآس كل عمل   لا ابحث عن ادارة حساب ولا منصب

----------


## ghawas88

> بيتك من زجاج وتقذف بالحجارة ياللعجب    كالأشجار ترمى بالحجارة فتجود بأجود الثمار   لأن طبيعتها وغريزتها هى العطاء    وهو هبة من الله تعالى     كأني أسمع نعيق الغربان بالهمز والمز عن التصحيح والارتدادت ولن تفهمها   وكلما دخلت للموقع أسمع نقيق الضفادع وتقافزهم من موضوع لموضوع    وكل يوم نكتشف ضفدع والله المستعان   هم ولله الحمد على جميع الصور لهم نقيق وفحيح ونباح وحتى عواء    اينا انتم بالوقت الذي لاتعرفون أين الاتجاهات كنتم بجحارتكم متخبين    وضعت لكم خارطة الطريق على طبق من ذهب ليستفاد منها الجميع وانتم احد من استفاد منها وهذه للمرة الالف وليست المرة الاولى    اعلم ماذا تقصد تماما واستوعبه بالكامل    ولك الحق فيما قلته    لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله خيرا تعمل شرا تلقى   وفي الصحيح عن النبي قال: ((من نفّس عن مؤمن كربة من كرب الدنيا نفس الله عنه كربة من كرب يوم القيامة، ومن يسّر على معسر يسر الله عليه في الدنيا والآخرة، ومن ستر مسلمًا ستره الله في الدنيا والآخرة، والله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون أخيه)). وفي صحيح مسلم: ((من سره أن ينجيه الله من كرب يوم القيامة فلينفس عن معسر أو يضع عنه، ومن أنظر معسرًا أو وضع عنه أظله الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله)). أحب الخَلق إلى الله أنفعهم لعباده، وصنائع المعروف تقي مصارع السوء، والجزاء من جنس العمل، فكما تعامل الخلقَ في الدنيا يعاملك الخالق سبحانه في الآخرة،  ولما سئل نبينا عن أحب الناس إلى الله وأحبِّ الأعمال إلى الله، قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((أحبُّ الناس إلى الله أنفعُهم للناس، وأحبُّ الأعمال إلى الله عز وجل سرور تدخلُه على مسلم، أو تكشف عنه كربة، أو تقضي عنه دينًا، أو تطرد عنه جوعًا، ولأن أمشي مع أخٍ في حاجة أحبّ إليّ من أن أعتكف في هذا المسجد شهرًا ـ أي: المسجد النبوي الذي الصلاة فيه بألف صلاة ـ، ومن كفَّ غضبه ستر الله عورته، ومن كظمَ غيظه ولو شاء أن يمضيه أمضاه ملأ الله قلبه رجاءً يوم القيامة، ومن مشى مع أخيه في حاجة حتى تتهيأ له أثبت الله قدمه يوم تزولُ الأقدام)) وصدق رسول الله . وخيرُ عبادِ الله أنفعهم له ***رواه من الأصحاب كلُّ فقيه وإن إله العرش جلّ جلالُه ***يُعينُ الفتى ما دامَ عون أخيـه قال صلى الله عليه : ((وكلُّ معروف صدقة، وأهل المعروف في الدنيا هم أهل المعروف في الآخرة، وأهل المنكر في الدنيا هم أهل المنكر في الآخرة)).   و أخرج الترمذي من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي قال: ((تبسمك في وجه أخيك صدقة، وأمرُكَ بالمعروف ونهيُكَ عن المنكر صدقة، وإرشادُكَ الرجلَ في أرضِ الضلال لكَ صدقة، وإماطتُكَ الحجرَ والشوكَ والعظمَ عن الطريق لك صدقة، وإفراغُكَ من دلوك في دلو أخيك صدقة)).    ساتوقف عن التحليل وستظهر الغربان على حقيقتها ومعها    لن نحتاج لدليل لنثبت صحة كلامك فأنا على علم تام بالنتيجة مسبقا    ورجائي الخاااااااااااااااص لمتابعي الموضوع أن تعذروني سأتوقف عن الكتابه والمشاركة حتى اشعارا آخر    لك العذر يا اخى ولك الحق ايضا    ولكن لى طلب عندك ان تدخل الى صفحتك وقتما شئت وتلقى فقط السلام علينا   والسلام لله يا اخى    عملي لوجه الله تعالى فالنية أسآس كل عمل     لا ابحث عن ادارة حساب ولا منصب

   :Noco:  :Noco:  :Noco:

----------


## المتدول الحر

هل نسميه غرور

----------


## aljameel

> أسف لعدم المتابعة امس واليوم لوجودي في رحلة بحرية  الكيبل اسباب النزول الاخبار والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6310  الان يفضل الانتظار للاسبوع القادم و مراقبة الافتتاح ليوم الاثنين  اذا فتح على صعود يعتبر اللو اليوم هو الستوب 1.6297  اذا فتح على نزول يفضل الشراء من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6240 او 1.6240  والستوب 1.6230  الهدف بإذن الله   1.6850  والله الموفق

   

> الكيبل والله اعلم  الحمد الله الاسبوع الماضي توفقنا به وحصدنا منه مئات النقاط بتوفيق الله  ساتكلم عنه كموجه عامه اولا على المدى البعيد وكاتجاه عام  الموجه العامة بتقول فوق 1.5800 هدفه بإذن الله 1.7600 مالم يغلق يوم تحت 1.5800 او كسر اللو الشهري 1.5706 فهو صاعد  متى يصل لها بيوم باسبوع بشهر الله اعلم  الان ساتكلم عنه كموجه متوسطة في حال النزول   اذا كسر 1.6196 ندخل بموجه متوسطة هابطة مالم يكسر 1.6196 فهو صاعد بإذن الله  من اهداف الموجه الهابطة 1.6120 بشرط الكسر   الان نتكلم عنه بالوضع الحالي  كما ذكرت سابقا نراقب الافتتاح   لو فتح على نزول نراقب النقطة 1.6240 متوقع ارتداد منها وممكن ندخل شراء والستوب 1.6230 او من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6240  كسر 1.6240 احتمال يكسر 1.6196 وليس مؤكدة 100% ولكن الاحتمال وارد فنكون حذرين لو كسر 1.6240  لو فتح على صعود نعتبر النقطة 1.6297 هي الستوب للشراء ونراقب الصعود وبإذن الله ساكون معكم وسانوه عنه لو استجد جديد   من يرغب بالبيع يضع له استوب من 20لل 30 نقطة ويراقب النقاط التي ذكرتها  وللمعلومية هو الان واقف على 38% من الموجه العامه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع

  

> هل نسميه غرور

 اذا بستوب لايتجاوز 20 نقطة واهداف 600 و 1000 وفوق الف نقطة   فسميه ماشئت غرور  لايهمني   لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## mmhosny

اظهر و بان يا قمر... 
بالله عليك يعني كل الناس اللى بيحبوك لم يؤثروا فيك...ولما واحد بس استفزك و قالك يا مغرور...سخنت عليه 
صلي على المصطفي يا اخي ووحد الله..

----------


## سواح الفوركس

توصيه موفقه باذن الله

----------


## BRUFEN

الف الحمدلله على سلامتك أبو مروان والله شوفتك تسر الخاطر 
وتشرح الصدر والله يسعدك دنيا وآخرة والحمدلله أننا شفناك وانت
طيب وبخير وأعتقد أخوي أبو مروان أن أخونا المتداول الحر
ما يقصد تحليلك هو يقصد تأخيرك على ردود اخوانك وكلامهم بطلب 
رجوعك والمتابعين لك عارفينك رجل نيتك صافيه لحبك الخير لأخوانك
والي ما يعرفك يجهلك الله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه

----------


## رشدي

> اذا بستوب لايتجاوز 20 نقطة واهداف 600 و 1000 وفوق الف نقطة  فسميه ماشئت غرور لايهمني   لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

    :Angry Smile:  انت يا صاحب مشاركة واااااااااااااااحدة   اين كنت عندما تجنى الأهداف بالمئات ولا يسعك الوقت لكلمة شكر وعرفان بالجميل  للرجل الجميل الذى يبذل وقته مجااااااااااانا  لتجنى انت الأرباااااااح بالمئات والألوف   ام انك من اعضاء المنتدى وسجلت عضوية جديدة لتشارك هذه المشاركة الفعالة التى اشكرك كثيرا عليها فهى معبرة تماما .......  ام انك جديد فى عالم الفوركس ودخلت تحديدا الى هذا الباب فى قسم التوصيات ولم يعجبك اى موضوع فى المنتدى الا هذا لتشارك فيه هذه المشاركة الرائعة التى تحسد عليها ........   :Good:   الا تتضح لك يا عمى (ابو مروان )  ابعاد الموضوع   هل تتذكر يوم دخل الهاكر على اجهزتك ليفسدوها وتتدخل الأستاذ سمير صيام مشكورا لحل الموضوع ؟  هل يوجد مصلحة لأحد فى التوقف عن اصدار توصياتك ؟  هل توصياتك تصاغ وتستغل بشكل آخر فى مكان آخر لتحقق مصالح اخرى لأى .......................  ؟؟!   عموما اشكر صاحب المشاركة الأولى والوحيدة على كلامه الطيب  ولك يا اخى الجميل على ان يظل موضوعك على اول صفحة مادمت انا اتاجر هذه التجارة  :Big Grin:   ارجو من الله ان تكون فى خير صحة وعافية انت وجميع ذويك    لأنى مع حداثتى فى هذا المجال فترة قصيرة لا أجد خيرا الا فيك انت اطال الله عمرك  ومشرفى المنتدى الكرام فهذا المنتدى عمل رائع يحسدون عليه  والشيخ الوافى رحمه الله مع انى لم اعاصره ولكنى ادعو له   ومنتظرينك تعود لنا بالخير .......................

----------


## BRUFEN

أخوي العزيز والله للأسف ماكانت لدي الفطنه او الخبره أني أتاكد
من عدد المشاركات أو تاريخ التسجيل للأخ ولكن كانت إجابتي 
عفويه وبدون قصد التبرير لأحد فقط هي حسن النيه بأخي المسلم 
والله هو العالم وفي الحقيقه أنصدمت من الي قرأته في كتابتك
وما توقعت أن المسأله تصل لهذه الامور وما توقعت ان الموضوع
له تاريخ قد يكون قديم أو في القريب ولكن يشهد الله بأني لاحظت
كذا رد من اخونا وأستاذنا أبو مروان فيه كلمات تدل على طيبته 
وصفاء نيته لأن المشكله هنالك من ياخذ التوصيه بشكل سريع 
وقد يراقب الأرقام فقط ولكن أنا احب لما ما أكون مشغول ومتابع
أحب أقرأ الرد كامل لأفهم الطريق كما يرسمه لنا وهنا تاتي العين
بأن ترى أكثر من الأرقام 
وسبحان الله المؤمن مبتلا ولا أقول بعد كلامك أخوي العزيز 
إلا اللهم إجعل رد كيد أعداءة في نحورهم وأستر عليه وأرحمه 
واحمه من العين والحسد واجعل له من كل ضيق مخرج ووفقه
وأرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب وأرحمه ووالديه من عذاب القبر 
وأسكنهم فسيح جناتك وعافهم واعفو عنهم وثبت مدخلهم 
واجعلهم اللهم في ظلك يوم لا ظل إلا ظلك وجميع المسلمين
ياسميع يا عليم 
أرجو أن تعذروني والله لم أكن أعلم بأن الموضوع اكبر 
مما كنت اعتقد ووالله واعوذ بالله ما كنت لأعتقد بان هنالك
أمور بين المسلم واخوه قد تصل لمثل هذه الأمور ولكن 
لا اعتقد بأن اعداء النجاح فيه ذره من الإيمان وان الإسلام 
ليسَ إلا مجرد واجهه فقط فالو كانوا يخافون الله لا خافوا
منه في عباده واللهم أرحمنا برحمتك واغفر لنا بمغفرتك

----------


## رشدي

احسنت يا اخى بدعائك وكلامك فيه الخير 
ربنا يبارك فيك ويعطيك الخير ان شاء الله

----------


## رشدي

انقطعت يومين فقط يا جميل ولا يوجد من الأمس الا قليل يسأل عنك اين من استفادو بالصفقات وعرفوا منك الأتجهات وجنوا بسببك الأرباح الا يوجد من يقول كيف حالك
لك الحق فيما تفعله ولو كنت مكانك لفعلت اكثر     
تقبل تحياتى ان تقرأ هذه السطور ...............    
ولك دعائى فى الغيب والحضور ..................

----------


## العاشق

> انقطعت يومين فقط يا جميل ولا يوجد من الأمس الا قليل يسأل عنك اين من استفادو بالصفقات وعرفوا منك الأتجهات وجنوا بسببك الأرباح الا يوجد من يقول كيف حالك
> لك الحق فيما تفعله ولو كنت مكانك لفعلت اكثر     
> تقبل تحياتى ان تقرأ هذه السطور ...............    
> ولك دعائى فى الغيب والحضور ..................

 ابو مروان مثل المسك دائما يعطر المكان الذي يتواجد فيه

----------


## 2e2y2e2

الحمد لله على السلامة ابو مروان

----------


## fayez salman

وفى الليلة الظلماء يفتقد البدر
استحلفك بالله يا ابا مروان ان تعود للذين احبوك فى الله دون ان يلتقوا بك الا على صفحات هذا المنتدى

----------


## رشدي

> ابو مروان مثل المسك دائما يعطر المكان الذي يتواجد فيه

  
تحياتى يا اخى

----------


## palestine007

وين أبومروان 
وين هالغيبة يا رجل ؟؟؟؟

----------


## NASSEER

وين ابو مروان !!  
اليورو دولار شراء 
من السعر الحالي 4790 و العزيز 4728 
الهدف 4900 
الاستوب 4677
اذا لم يصل الهدف في الفترة الامريكية تقفل العقود فوراً سواء كانت ربح او خساره   
هذي توصية الى ان يعود اخي الحبيب ابو مروان

----------


## mmhosny

اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك و زد و انعم على سيدي و حبيبي وشفيعي أشرف الرسل و على اله و اصحابه اجمعين

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جمعة مباركة عليكم أجمعين
الأخ الفاضل أبو مروان إن شاء الله تكون بخير وصحة هذا أهم من التوصيات و من كل شئ بس لازم تعرف أنا و إخوانك في المنتدي نحبك في الله و يحزننا و يضايقنا اللي يحزنك 
الله يسعدك دنيا وآخرة في هذه الساعة ساعة الإستجابة ............... آمين  :Asvc:

----------


## جوهرة

بالتوفيق اخى ابو مروان عسى ما شر اشوف الاخوان يقولون حمد لله على السلامة

----------


## 1عبدالله

والله ابو مروان انا شايف لغيابك حاجة من التلاتة
1..انك زهقت من وجع الدماغ اللى احنا عملينه وطبعا انا والاخوة مستبعدينه عنك
2..ان احنا مش انت مسنا الحسد بحضورك الدائم 
3..انه مسك الحسد على نشاطك 
واى كان السبب اتمنى من الله عز وجل ان يكون المانع خير وان تكون بخير وسلامة

----------


## Tareq bilal

الله يعطيكوا العافيه

----------


## رشدي

صباح الخير يا ابو مروان 
اتمنى لك اسبوع موفق ان شاء الله

----------


## BRUFEN

والله في شوق في تواجدك اخوي أبو مروان 
واتمنى من كل قلبي ان تكون في اتم الصحة والعافيه

----------


## Abuhmaid

اخونا الجميل 
لماذا يا أخى تهجر موضوعك من اجل شخص استفزك وانت ما شاء الله على ما انت عليه من نجاح وتوفيق؟؟
انا لم انال شرف متابعتى لتوصياتك غير مرة واحدة منذ فترة كبيرة وذلك لتفضيلى  للتعلم على جمع التوصيات !!
ولكنى ارى ان متابعيك اكثر قيمة واثرا من حاسديك فتوكل على الله ولا تخذلهم ولا تجعل احدا يأخذ قرار اعتزالك بالنيابة عنك..
ارجو ان تتقبل مرورى!!

----------


## diefallh

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
طول بالك استاذنا الجميل لم تلاحظ ان كل فترة يطلع لك واحد يعكر صفو الموضوع  اعتقد انة مش جديد عليك هذه الطريقة  افسدوا علينا الاحتفال ب1000 صفحة و اكتر من 15 الف مشاركة احبائك كتيييييييير  منتظرينك
ويا ترى كام شخص نفسهم تتوقف عن المشاركة منتظرينك  قبل الافتتاح
تقبل ودى وتحياتى

----------


## 1عبدالله

اقسم بالله يأخى اشبهك بـ الاب او الاخ الكبير بين ابنأوه ان لم يكن للنصائح فـللحديث والتودد فلا تحرمنا اخى الكريم من هذه او تلك

----------


## 1عبدالله

_ياأخى بالله عليك ما تهجرنا هكذا وطمنا عليك_

----------


## aliphy

اهلين اخي ابو مروان اخيرا طمنتنا عليك  
طول بالك يازلمة وشيلك من الناس اللي بينعقوا مثل الغربان نحنا اخوانك واحبائك فهل يهون عليك تركنا هكذا   :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## رشدي

> اهلين اخي ابو مروان اخيرا طمنتنا عليك  
> طول بالك يازلمة وشيلك من الناس اللي بينعقوا مثل الغربان نحنا اخوانك واحبائك فهل يهون عليك تركنا هكذا

  :Noco:

----------


## 1عبدالله

:Emoticon1:  :016:  :016:  

> اهلين اخي ابو مروان اخيرا طمنتنا عليك  
> طول بالك يازلمة وشيلك من الناس اللي بينعقوا مثل الغربان نحنا اخوانك واحبائك فهل يهون عليك تركنا هكذا

----------


## رشدي

الغالى ابو مروان لك كل الأشواق والتحية  هذه التوصية بناء على تحليلى الفقير وهى على حسابى الحقيقى   وارجو الا تؤاخذنى لأدراجها بموضوعك   فدائما احب ان ارى موضوعك فى اول صفحات باب التوصيات   الكيبل   بيع من السعر الحالى     1.6422  الهدف  1.6350  الأستوب 1.6454  وياريت تقولى رأيك انت دائما تحب لنا الخير

----------


## m.abdsatar

والله نورت المنتدي تاني يا ابو مروان
عودا حميدا

----------


## رشدي

ابو مروان لم يرجع ولكنه وعد بالعودة ونحن بالانتظار

----------


## bilalo25

*لا تتركنا يا ابو مروان
ارجوك*

----------


## رشدي

الغالى ابو مروان لك كل الأشواق والتحية 
هذه التوصية بناء على تحليلى الفقير وهى على حسابى الحقيقى  وارجو الا تؤاخذنى لأدراجها بموضوعك     اليورو ين   بيع من الحالى 132.68  هدف 131.55  استوب 133.30

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  يشهد الله انني احبكم في الله واشتقت لكم *......* كلماتكم و مشاعركم الطيبه نحوي ادخلت السرور الى قلبي  ارجو أن تعذروني بالتقصير  الان انا خارج الوطن لاشغالي الخاصة  ساتواجد على فترات لكثرة مشاغلي ارجو أن تعذروني كل ماسنحت لي فرصة بالتواجد ساكون معكم لن ابخل عليكم بما اعرف  وتقبلو مني هذه الهدية هي عبارة عن استراتيجية حصلت عليها من موقع اجنبي  والله اعلم بها الكثير من الفائدة ارجو الاستفادة منها  وللمعلومية لاتوجد باي منتدى عربي بحثت عنها ولم اجدها   ممكن الاستفادة منها هنا بالموضوع بمشاركة بعضكم البعض لتعم الفائدة على الجميع  بها الشرح مرفق بالانجليزي   افضل الفريمات العمل عليها 4 ساعات والديلي   ارجو أن تتقنو العمل بها فهي تعمل تلقائي وبمنبه  سهل التعامل بها رجاء لاتهملوها بها فائدة كبيرة بإذن الله  ورجاء خاص من اتقن التعامل بها الا يبخل بالشرح لاخوانه واخواته فليكن العمل جماعي بارك الله فيكم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   ولاتنسونا من دعائكم جزاكم الله خير  وهذا رابط الاستراتيجيه  https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploaded/14935_Fx_Mafios.rar

----------


## aljameel

هذا شارت للكيبل فريم 4 ساعات  حسب الاستراتيجيه بيقول الكيبل صاعد  اهدافه تقريبا الخطوط الخضراء   طبعا هو بالاساس كموجه عامه فوق 1.6249   هدف بإذن الله 1.6900\1.6850  والله اعلم

----------


## eto2

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
نور المنتددى بوجودك
بدي اغلبك ممكن نظرتك لليورو

----------


## أبو خليل

اهلا بالغااااالي ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

للمعلومية انا معلوماتي متواضعة حتى اللحضه بالاستراتيجيه  
لاني اول مرة اعمل باستراتيجية 
ولكن مع الايام بإذن الله الجميع يستفيد منها

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> نور المنتددى بوجودك
> بدي اغلبك ممكن نظرتك لليورو

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  المنتدى منور بوجودكم  بالنسبة لليورو دولار  الان صعب الحكم علية 100%   ولكن احتمال النزول   فرضا نزل لل 1.4580\1.4550   فرصة شراءءءءءءءءءءءء مع الاحتفاظ به والله اعلم مشواره يطول بالصعود  اذا رغبت بالبيع من السعر الحالي 1.4728 يهم عدم اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات فوق 1.4733 او ضع الستوب فوق 1.4733 ب 10 لل 20 نقطة وراقبه  موفق بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> اهلا بالغااااالي ابو مروان

 هلا بيك اخي ابوخليل

----------


## aljameel

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  المنتدى منور بوجودكم  بالنسبة لليورو دولار  الان صعب الحكم علية 100%   ولكن احتمال النزول   فرضا نزل لل 1.4580\1.4550   فرصة شراءءءءءءءءءءءء مع الاحتفاظ به والله اعلم مشواره يطول بالصعود  اذا رغبت بالبيع من السعر الحالي 1.4728 يهم عدم اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات فوق 1.4733 او ضع الستوب فوق 1.4733 ب 10 لل 20 نقطة وراقبه   موفق بإذن الله

  
اليورو اخترق 1.4733 يفضل الابتعاد عن البيع الان

----------


## aljameel

> هذا شارت للكيبل فريم 4 ساعات  حسب الاستراتيجيه بيقول الكيبل صاعد  اهدافه تقريبا الخطوط الخضراء   طبعا هو بالاساس كموجه عامه فوق 1.6249   هدف بإذن الله 1.6900\1.6850  والله اعلم

   الان حسب الاستراتيجيه   ساحاول شرح تقريبي لفهم اكثر والشرح بالبلدي على البساطة  وساحاول مع الايام أن اوصل ما املكه من معلومة توصيلها لكم   بقدر المستطاع بشكل مبسط ليفهمها المبتدئ مع الاخذ بالحسبان الصواب والخطى بإذن الله نصل لمستوى جيد جدا   الان كمثال سنشرح على الكيبل   اختراق 1.6454 متوقع بإذن الله اهداف 1.6476 و هدف اخر بإذن الله 1.6530 اختراق 1.6535 متوقع بإذن الله 1.6560 اختراق 1.6603 متوقع بإذن الله 1.6695  مالم يخترق 1.6603 ممكن البيع من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6603 والستوب اعلى ب 10 نقاط 1.6613 والهدف انت من يحدده   النقاط المذكورة للمعلومية انا استنتجتها من الشارتات   انا وضحت لكم بشكل تقريبي   سارفق شارت فريم 4 ساعات من يقراء الشارت يطبقه مع الاستراتيجية ليعرف اكثر ومع الايام   لتعرف اكثر دائما اعمل تقريبا كما بالشارت المرفق ومقارنته مع الاستراتيجه  منها تتعرف على نقاط الدخول والخروج   ملاحضة افضل خطوط للترند هي رسمها على اليومي هنا التمثيل على فريم 4 ساعات  وضعت نقطة شراء سابقة بالشارت هل تحتاج لمعرفة   المفروض انتم اكتشافها سهلة جدا كان استفدتم من الصعود  وضعت بالشارت رسم فيبو ساشرح بشكل مبسط اكيد فيه منكم المحترف والخبير ووو والمبتدئ  كيفيبو ممكن رسمه ومن مشاهدة واحدة تكتشف هل بيصحح او بيواصل نزول خاصة وانا من قبل وضعت لكم خارطة الطريق للكيبل وبشكل تقريبي عند رسم الفيبو كما بالشارت فوق 50% متوقع الصعود مابين 50% و 61% تسمى بعلم التحليل منطقة حيرة صعب التكهن بها هل يصعد ام يواصل نزول ولكن مع الخبرة ممكن تحديد الاتجاه فرضا لو وقع مابين النقطتين بالفيبو نلجى لامور اخرى منها فرضا الاستراتيجيه او اليوتيا او اخرى التحليل علم واسع   ساضرب لكم مثل على الفيبو بشكل مبسط ومفهوم   شخص ما واقف على قدميه فممكن نتعرف على نقاط الفيبو كنقاط نضع 38% عند الاكتاف 50% عند الخصر او الحوض او منتصف الجسم 61% عند الركبتين منها الاستنتاج ومعرفة الفيبو بمفهوم مبسط لان بعض الاخوان يعتقدأن الفيبو  نقاط دعم ومقاومة وهذا مفهوم خاطئ لحد ما

----------


## fayez salman

يشهد الله اننا ما فرحتا بربح قدر فرحتنا  بعودتك يا ابو مروان لاتتا نحبك فى الله

----------


## aljameel

> يشهد الله اننا ما فرحتا بربح قدر فرحتنا بعودتك يا ابو مروان لاتتا نحبك فى الله

 ويشهد الله اني احبكم بالله 
بارك الله فيك اخي فايز

----------


## aljameel

الان ساتكلم عن الكيبل كتحليل موجي  مرفق بالشارت كيف استنتاج التحليل من الشارت   الستوب للشراء من السعر الحالي 1.6390  كما بالشارت كسرها كما ماهو موضح بالشارت  فانتم ارسمو الشارتات لديكم وراقبو كما هو موضح    وهذه نفس الشارت مكبر ومرسوم به الفيبو

----------


## lionofegypt2020

جزاك الله خيرا يا اعظم رجال المتداول العربى

----------


## aljameel

هاهو الكيبل الحمد لله يصل للترند العلوي على فريم 4 ساعات عند 1.6530  الان نراقب التالي  خط الترند الديلي تقريبا عند 1.6538  اختراقه ولو بنقطة او نقطتين ثم نزل  نتوقع التالي  تصحيح عند 1.6470 بشرط فوق 1.6454  كسر 1.6454 نتوقع التصحيح عند 1.6430\1.6400  ثم معاودة الصعود  وممكن الاستفادة منه نزول وصعود  مالم يخترق 1.6538 فهو للنزول اختراق ثم نزول ممكن الاستفادة منه كبيع والستوب 10 لل 20 نقطة بشرط اخترق ونزل واصل صعود بعد الاختراق كما ذكرت سابقا بالمشاركات السابقة  والهدف احد نقاط التصحيح التى ذكرتها  والشراء من احد النقاط التصحيحه التي ذكرتها  وهذا الشارت على الديلي

----------


## BRUFEN

الحمدلله على شوفتك سالم وغانم أبو مرون 
والله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه وبإذن الله ترجع
بالسلامة يارب والله يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم اراكم بإذن الله يوم الجمعة 
موفقين بإذن الله 
ها انا وضحت لكم مسيرة الكيبل 
وممكن تطبيق ماسبق ذكره على باقي العملات والاستفادة منها

----------


## رشدي

:Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:   يا مليون حمد الله على السلامة   نورت صفحتك يا جميل   مبروك علينا رجوعك يا غالى    :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## أبو خليل

اخي ابو مروان هل يوجد تحديث للكيبل حاليا ام التحليل نفسه اللي بالصفحة السابقة يا غاااااااااااااااااالي ؟؟؟  
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## mmhosny

أخي العزيز ابو مروان...حمدا لله على العمده لنا بالسلامه... 
أريد مساعدتك ضروري 
عندي هدج باوند دولار بيع من 1.6479
و شراء من 1.6598 
أريد مساعدتك الله يكرمك علشان افكه....ملحوظه: مسموح لي ب 35 نقطه بعد فك اي من الصفقتين و الحساب يتصفر.. 
شكرا" لله ثم لك..

----------


## 1عبدالله

حمدا لله عودتك يالغالى والله يكفى منك كلمة للاطمئنان ولايهم التحليل ظهورك فى صفحتك ابومروان كفيلة بأن تجعل الغربان تكف عن النعيق

----------


## الهرم

الحمد لله على السلامه ابومروان نورت المنتدى 
انطباعك عن الاسترالي دولار 
والكندي  ومشكور

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله على السلامه ابومروان نورت المنتدى 
> انطباعك عن الاسترالي دولار 
> والكندي ومشكور

 الله يسلمك اخي   المنتدى منور بوجودكم  الاسترالي اي نزول للشراء هدف الشراء بإذن الله 9500  الكندي تقصد الدولار كندي المهم لو صعد لل 1.0830\850 للبيع  الستوب 1.0870  المجنون اي نزول للشراء المهم فوق 146.36   هدف الشراء بإذن الله 153\156  ومن يرغب الدخول من سعر الاغلاق يراقب الافتتاح مالم يكسر 148.66 فهو صاعد والله اعلم  وهي الستوب للشراء   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابو مروان هل يوجد تحديث للكيبل حاليا ام التحليل نفسه اللي بالصفحة السابقة يا غاااااااااااااااااالي ؟؟؟  
> وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

 ابوخليل انت رجل لديك خبرة اتمنى ان تستنتج من السابق لتستفيد اكثر كل شي واضح والله اتكلم لمصلحتك   على العموم في الوضع الحالي فوق 1.6603 صعود في صعود الاغلاق لدي 1.6610  لو نزل تحتها احتمال ينزل قريب من 1.6516 المهم لاتكسر 1.6480 اتوقع والله اعلم ارتداد ومواصلة الصعود  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أخي العزيز ابو مروان...حمدا لله على العمده لنا بالسلامه... 
> أريد مساعدتك ضروري 
> عندي هدج باوند دولار بيع من 1.6479
> و شراء من 1.6598 
> أريد مساعدتك الله يكرمك علشان افكه....ملحوظه: مسموح لي ب 35 نقطه بعد فك اي من الصفقتين و الحساب يتصفر.. 
> شكرا" لله ثم لك..

 الله يسلمك اخي 
الهدك لديك قريب جدا ساحاول اساعدك بقدر المستطاع 
تراقب الافتتاح فوق 1.6603 متوقع والله اعلم مواصلة الصعود 
لو نزل تحتها تراقب النقطة 1.6480 مالم تكسر فهو للصعود بإذن الله 
بعد الافتتاح ذكرني اذا استجد جديد سابلغك بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> يا مليون حمد الله على السلامة   نورت صفحتك يا جميل   مبروك علينا رجوعك يا غالى

  

> حمدا لله عودتك يالغالى والله يكفى منك كلمة للاطمئنان ولايهم التحليل ظهورك فى صفحتك ابومروان كفيلة بأن تجعل الغربان تكف عن النعيق

 الله يسلمكم ويبارك فيكم

----------


## aljameel

اهداف الكيبل بإذن الله  المهم فوق 1.6480 وهي الستوب  او اغلاق اليوم فوق 1.6603  1.6670\1.6711\1.6770\1.6800\1.6850\1.6900 والله الموفق

----------


## fayez salman

السلام عليكم جمبعا 
     اخى ابو مروان سعر الكيبل الان هو 1.6664 على منصه www.xe.com

----------


## khaledellord

> اهداف الكيبل بإذن الله  المهم فوق 1.6480 وهي الستوب  او اغلاق اليوم فوق 1.6603  1.6670\1.6711\1.6770\1.6800\1.6850\1.6900  والله الموفق

 اخي ابو مروان انا عندي بيع من 1.6601 هل اغلق ام لا ؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابو مروان انا عندي بيع من 1.6601 هل اغلق ام لا ؟؟؟

 اخي لاتغلق بخسارة الصبر جميل 
من احد اهدافه 1.6670  
اتوقع له نزول قريب من سعر بيعك 
والله اعلم ماهما صعد لان يتجاوز 1.6740 قبل النزول  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي  1.6123  اتوقع والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.6118 متوقع صعود له  الان الستوب قريب من السعر  في حال كسرها الشراء من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6098 والستوب - 1 نقطة  والهدف القناعة  له هدف كنموذج دبل بوتوم اذا صدق 1.7300  والله الموفق

----------


## مبارز

ما هي اهداف الباوند دولار

----------


## aljameel

> اهداف الكيبل بإذن الله  المهم فوق 1.6480 وهي الستوب  او اغلاق اليوم فوق 1.6603  1.6670\1.6711\1.6770\1.6800\1.6850\1.6900  والله الموفق

  

> ما هي اهداف الباوند دولار

 للمشاااااااهدة

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي  1.6123  اتوقع والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.6118 متوقع صعود له  الان الستوب قريب من السعر  في حال كسرها الشراء من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6098 والستوب - 1 نقطة  والهدف القناعة  له هدف كنموذج دبل بوتوم اذا صدق 1.7300   والله الموفق

  
للمشاااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## the night steed

السلام عليكم
ابومروان الحمدلله على السلامه 
واسبوع موفق لك والجميع إن شاء الله

----------


## aljooore

بو مروان يعطيك الالف عافيه انت غايب واحنا غايبين والله المستعان 
سؤال بالنسبه للاستراتيجيه كيف نحدد الوقف  
وهل الدخول يتم باغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات تحت او فوق خط الفيبو البنفسجي او مجرد الاختراق  
طبعا الاهداف للبيع الخطوط الحمراء والشراء الخضراء 
هذا ما تم فهمه وننتظر المزيد من تعليقاتك وتوجيهاتك بخصوصها 
سؤال اخر وشو دلالات النقط الحمراء او الزرقاء اللي فوق او تحت الشموع

----------


## m.abdsatar

غالي وتوصياتك غالية
احقق اربعة اهداف من التوصية
جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## aljameel

مبرووووك الكيبل  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  السعر الحالي 1.6746  الان والله اعلم راقبو النقطة 1.6720 تقريبا متوقع منها الارتداد وصعود  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  لو نزل تحت 1.6700 الشراء من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6603 والستوب -1  المهم فوق 1.6603 صعوددددددددد بإذن الله  بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## eng_a_h_helal

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حمد الله على السلامه أخونا الجميل بارك الله فيك
ما رؤيتك للدولار ين
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حمد الله على السلامه أخونا الجميل بارك الله فيك
> ما رؤيتك للدولار ين
> جزاك الله خيرا

 تحت 90.25 متوقع والله اعلم 89.35\88.70 بإذن الله 
بشرط كسر 89.60 
مالم يكسر 89.60 فهو صاعد وهي الستوب للشراء -1 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> مبرووووك الكيبل  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  السعر الحالي 1.6746  الان والله اعلم راقبو النقطة 1.6720 تقريبا متوقع منها الارتداد وصعود  والستوب نقطة الارتداد  لو نزل تحت 1.6700 الشراء من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6603 والستوب -1  المهم فوق 1.6603 صعوددددددددد بإذن الله   بالتوفيق للجميع

   1.6720 لل 1.6690 هي منطقة شراء والله اعلم

----------


## ومنكم نستفيد

> 1.6720 لل 1.6690 هي منطقة شراء والله اعلم

  استاذي شنو وضع اليورو دولار 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي شنو وضع اليورو دولار 
> بارك الله فيك

 بإذن الله صاعد 
هدف الصعود باختراق 1.5065 
1.5250 
المهم فوق 1.4912 واي نزول له قريب من 1.4912 شراء وهي الستوب 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ومنكم نستفيد

> بإذن الله صاعد 
> هدف الصعود باختراق 1.5065 
> 1.5250 
> المهم فوق 1.4912 واي نزول له قريب من 1.4912 شراء وهي الستوب 
> بالتوفيق للجميع

  يعطيك الف عافية
مشكور ماقصرت

----------


## 1عبدالله

نورت ياعمنا والله الواحد حس بالامان من تانى 
اهدى لك التوقيع

----------


## khaledellord

ابو مروان ما ريأك في اليورو ين 
هل هذا نموذج رأس وكتفين

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  صباح الخير  السعر الحالي للكيبل 1.6765  من دخل بالكيبل من نقطة الشراء كما بالتوصية  يضع الستوب 1.6730  ليواصل صعود للهدف بإذن الله 1.6900 لابد من الصعود فوق 1.6800  مالم يصعد فوق 1.6800 متوقع والله اعلم زيارة 1.6650 + - تقريبا  ومنها يتم الشراء  والستوب 1.6602  والهدف بإذن الله 1.6900  بجميع الاحوال بإذن الله بنطلع بربح  والله الموفق

----------


## سلطان،،،

اخوي شرايك في النيوزلندي دولار ... امس فتح على قاب عالي ولم يقفله ... هل تتوقع له الهبوط
السعر الحالي 0.7420
الاعلى 0.7465

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان ما ريأك في اليورو ين 
> هل هذا نموذج رأس وكتفين

 لم ترفق شارت اخي العزيز 
هو والله اعلم صاعد لهدف بإذن الله 136.80 
والله الموفق

----------


## samer samer

السلام عليكم 
انا بايع نيوزلندي دولار من 0.7444
وبايع يورو ين من 134.90 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي شرايك في النيوزلندي دولار ... امس فتح على قاب عالي ولم يقفله ... هل تتوقع له الهبوط
> السعر الحالي 0.7420
> الاعلى 0.7465

 والله اعلم النيوزلندي دولار له هدف بإذن الله 7850  احتمال ينزل لل 7350 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد و يواصل صعود  المهم لو نزل الستوب 7305  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الدولار كندي  السعر الحالي 1.0578  المهم تحت 1.0595 متوقع مواصلة نزول  انا من امس نوهت عليه بالنزول واتوقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ابو مروان اليورو دولار الان فى نزول الى حد ما
ايه احسن مكان نشترى منه ان شاء الله
تحياتى لك يا أعظم من فى المتداول العربى
وياريت نظرتك والسيناريو كامل تحياتى يا غالى

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان اليورو دولار الان فى نزول الى حد ما
> ايه احسن مكان نشترى منه ان شاء الله
> تحياتى لك يا أعظم من فى المتداول العربى
> وياريت نظرتك والسيناريو كامل تحياتى يا غالى

   اليورو دولار  والله اعلم هدفه بإذن الله 1.5250  افضل منطقة شراء لو نزل لها 1.4940 تقريبا احتمال ينزل لها  الستوب 1.4912  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

النيوزلندي دولار واليورو دولار واقفين الان عند 23% 
النيوزلندي 7400 تمثل 23% واليورو 1.4977 تمثل 23% 
هم المفروض يصححو عند 38%  
المهم مراقبتهم احتمال يكتفو ب 23% الله اعلم

----------


## waleed100

كنا نريد رايك اخى الكريم فى المجنون هل سيواصل صعودة وهل ممكن ان نرى نقطة 156.00 هذا الاسبوع ؟

----------


## aljameel

> كنا نريد رايك اخى الكريم فى المجنون هل سيواصل صعودة وهل ممكن ان نرى نقطة 156.00 هذا الاسبوع ؟

 المدة اخي صعب تحديدها  
ولكن انا امامي بيقول صاعد بإذن الله 153\156 
متى يصل لهم الله اعلم 
مجرد اختراق 151.30 هاتشوفه بإذن الله فوق والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  صباح الخير  السعر الحالي للكيبل 1.6765  من دخل بالكيبل من نقطة الشراء كما بالتوصية يضع الستوب 1.6730  ليواصل صعود للهدف بإذن الله 1.6900 لابد من الصعود فوق 1.6800  مالم يصعد فوق 1.6800 متوقع والله اعلم زيارة 1.6650 + - تقريبا  ومنها يتم الشراء  والستوب 1.6602  والهدف بإذن الله 1.6900  بجميع الاحوال بإذن الله بنطلع بربح   والله الموفق

 معوضة بإذن الله

----------


## ghawas88

هلا اخوي ماذا رائيك اليورو والدولار الاستورالي ؟ انا عندي شراء من 16125

----------


## داون جونز

لا تنسوا غدا اجازه بنوك  اوروبا    كندا   امريكا

----------


## رشدي

صباح الخير يا عمى  
منور المنتدى بوجودك   
عندى بيع على المجنون محقق 60 نقطة تفتكر اغلق البيع ام استمر ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> هلا اخوي ماذا رائيك اليورو والدولار الاستورالي ؟ انا عندي شراء من 16125

 هلا اخي   ساتكلم عن الجميع   اولا أسف على التاخير بالرد لانقطاع الانترنت من البارح   اليورو دولار والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.4981  هو المفروض ينزل لل 1.4940 وذكرتها امس رد لا احد الاخوان هو نزل 1.4949  حتى نتاكد من صعوده يفضل ينزل لل 1.4940 او 1.4920 او مابينهم   ومنها يتم الشراء   الستوب 1.4910 او 1.4900  الهدف بإذن الله باختراق الهاي السابق 1.5063   1.5250  ومن يرغب الشراء من السعر الحالي هذا شأنه انا للامانه من امس واضع سعري على 1.4930 والستوب 1.4900 نزل اهلا وسهلا والا الله يعوضنا بأحسن منه واذا كنت موجد على الجهاز سارقبه وادخل من اقرب نقطة للستوب والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  -------------------------  الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 9301  هدف رئيسي له بإذن الله 9500  الان نراقب التالي ليواصل صعود لابد من اختراق 9327  مالم يخترق 9327 ممكن الاستفادة منه كبيع والستوب 9337  ونراقبه لو نزل تحت 9250 متوقع ينزل 9210 او 9170  من احدهم يرتد صعود ومنها يتم الشراء   والستوب نقطة الارتداد   ومن يرغب الدخول شراء من السعر الحالي يضع الستوب 9255  او الستوب الذي يناسب حسابه المهم فوق 9255  ويراقب ماسبق ذكره  والله الموفق  -------------------------  الكيبل والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6712  امس ضرب الستوب بفارق نقطتين   الان والله اعلم كموجه بيقول صاعد لهدفه الذي ذكرته بإذن الله 1.6900\1.6950  الشي الوحيد الخايف منه هو كسره امس لل 1.6602  المهم من يرغب الدخول شراء من السعر الحالي يضع الستوب 1.6669  الهدف كما ذكرت بشرط اختراق الهاي 1.6842  مالم يخترقها ممكن مراقبته ومن اقرب نقطة لها 1.6842  بيع والستوب 1.6855  ها انا وضحت لكم الكيبل فما عليكم الا المراقبة   وللمعلومية الكيبل هدفه الرئيسي وذكرته سابقا بإذن الله 1.7600 قبله 1.7300  والله الموفق  الكيبل لو نزل وضرب الستوب ولتاكيد اكثر كسر 1.6640  متوقع والله اعلم يذهب بإذن الله 1.6540 او 1.6430 تقريبا  من احدهم متوقع الارتداد  والدخول شراء  لو ارتد من النقطة الاول 1.6540   الستوب نقطة الارتداد  فرضا نزل  1.6430لل 1.6450   الستوب 1.6408

----------


## sarmad66

بارك الله في جهودك ما هو تحليلك الى اليورو ين مع الشكر

----------


## ghawas88

الله يعطك العافيه بس ماذ عن اليورو والاستورالي ؟
eur aud

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله في جهودك ما هو تحليلك الى اليورو ين مع الشكر

 اليورو ين والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 133.88  اتوقع والله اعلم فوق 133.20 متوقع الصعود   الان من يرغب بالدخول شراء يراقبه والستوب 133.20  او الستوب المناسب لحسابه المهم فوق 133.20  الهدف بإذن الله 136.80 بشرط اختراق 135.72  مالم يخترقها ممكن الاستفادة منه بيع من اقرب نقطة لها من بعد مراقبه  والستوب 135.80  لو نزل تحت 133.20 اتوقع والله اعلم سيذهب لل 131.80 \90 تقريبا  ومنها يتم الشراء والستوب 131.75 بشرط يرتد   والله الموفق  والبيع  من السعر الحالي الستوب 134.15  انا وضعت لكم جميع الخيارات المطلوب منكم المرونة والمراقبة  حتى نستفيد منه اذا كان  صاعد او نازل

----------


## BRUFEN

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 صباح الخير أخوي أبو مروان وصباح الخير 
لجميع الاخوان والله يبارك فيك أبو مروان
والله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه ويجزاك كل خير

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطك العافيه بس ماذ عن اليورو والاستورالي ؟
> eur aud

 اليورو استرالي والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6112  هذا الجوز من اول البارح وامس وانا براقبه  وذكرت امس عنه   ساتكلم عنه بشرح مفصل وممل واضعكم امام الامر الواقع له والخيار لكم   لاني بصدق حيرني لا هو صعد ولا نزل له من يوم الاثنين وهو يتحرك تقريبا 100 نقطة  انا للامانه داخل بعقد صغير به وواضع الستوب 1.6077  اما الهدف او يضرب الستوب   والله اعلم متكون نموذج علية دبل بوتوم على الديلي هدف الدبل بوتوم بإذن الله 1.7300  هل يصدق النموذج او لا الله اعلم  لو صدق النموذج متى الوصل للهدف الله اعلم  يبطل الدبل بوتوم كسر 1.6077 والله اعلم  موجيا والله اعلم مكتمل النزول كموجه عامه   اي نزول له يكون امتداد للموجه اما كموجه عامه انتهى نزول  والله اعلم  ولكن لابد توقع اي شي ممكن انا بالنهاية مجتهد اصيب واخطى  عملت له دراسه كتحليل على كذا مؤاشر 80% لل 70% بيقول صاعد  هما مؤاشرين البيقولو بيواصل نزول وكنسبة اعطيهم من 20 لل30%  واحد من المؤاشرين اثق به مؤاشر الماكد الخاص بي على الديلي وال 4 ساعات بيقول نازل  المهم من يرغب الدخول به شراء من السعر الحالي  1.6112  يضع الستوب اما 1.6086 او 1.6077  وضحت لكم بالتفصيل لاني تعبت منه وانا براقبه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  البيع اذا كسر 1.6077 والستوب 1.6098  والهدف القناعة واذا تاكد له هدف ساذكره بوقته بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> صباح الخير أخوي أبو مروان وصباح الخير 
> لجميع الاخوان والله يبارك فيك أبو مروان
> والله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه ويجزاك كل خير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هلا صباح النور والسرور

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 133.88  اتوقع والله اعلم فوق 133.20 متوقع الصعود   الان من يرغب بالدخول شراء يراقبه والستوب 133.20  او الستوب المناسب لحسابه المهم فوق 133.20  الهدف بإذن الله 136.80 بشرط اختراق 135.72  مالم يخترقها ممكن الاستفادة منه بيع من اقرب نقطة لها من بعد مراقبه  والستوب 135.80  لو نزل تحت 133.20 اتوقع والله اعلم سيذهب لل 131.80 \90 تقريبا  ومنها يتم الشراء والستوب 131.75 بشرط يرتد   والله الموفق  والبيع من السعر الحالي الستوب 134.15  انا وضعت لكم جميع الخيارات المطلوب منكم المرونة والمراقبة  حتى نستفيد منه اذا كان صاعد او نازل

 وهذه اضافة لليورو ين   والله اعلم متكون علية دبل بوتوم على الديلي   هدف الدبل بوتوم بإذن الله 138.50   هل يصدق النموذج الله اعلم   لو توفقنا ووصل هدف الدبل بوتوم إن شاء الله المجال مفتوح له بعد الهدف  صحة الدبل بوتوم مالم يكسر 131.50  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 88.71  متكون عليه دبل بوتوم على الديلي والله اعلم  بشرط عدم كسر 87.10  هدف الدبل بوتوم بإذن الله 91.50  لو صدق الدبل بوتوم ووصل لهدفه فوق الهدف المجال مفتوح له بالصعود والله اعلم  مؤاشرات كثيرة بتدعم الصعود ومجرد اختراق 89.93 بإذن الله يذهب لهدف الدبل بوتوم واكثر بكثير والله اعلم  رقميا والله اعلم اهدافه كصعود بإذن الله  89.80\90  90.70  واهداف اخرى بإذن الله لو واصل صعود بعد 91\90.90  91.50 \92 \ 92.50  الستوب  88.15  والله الموفق  هذه توصية كتبتها قبل مايقارب الساعتين افتكرت اني ارسلتها كمشاركة وللأسف نمت الان صحيت من النوم واكتشف اني لم ارسل المشاركة  على العموم السعر صعد الان 89.41 من يرغب بالدخول بها اما الالتزام بالستوب او وضع استوب مناسب له والخيار لكم

----------


## aljameel

> هلا اخي   ساتكلم عن الجميع   اولا أسف على التاخير بالرد لانقطاع الانترنت من البارح   اليورو دولار والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.4981  هو المفروض ينزل لل 1.4940 وذكرتها امس رد لا احد الاخوان هو نزل 1.4949  حتى نتاكد من صعوده يفضل ينزل لل 1.4940 او 1.4920 او مابينهم   ومنها يتم الشراء   الستوب 1.4910 او 1.4900  الهدف بإذن الله باختراق الهاي السابق 1.5063   1.5250  ومن يرغب الشراء من السعر الحالي هذا شأنه انا للامانه من امس واضع سعري على 1.4930 والستوب 1.4900 نزل اهلا وسهلا والا الله يعوضنا بأحسن منه واذا كنت موجد على الجهاز سارقبه وادخل من اقرب نقطة للستوب والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  -------------------------  الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 9301  هدف رئيسي له بإذن الله 9500  الان نراقب التالي ليواصل صعود لابد من اختراق 9327  مالم يخترق 9327 ممكن الاستفادة منه كبيع والستوب 9337  ونراقبه لو نزل تحت 9250 متوقع ينزل 9210 او 9170  من احدهم يرتد صعود ومنها يتم الشراء   والستوب نقطة الارتداد   ومن يرغب الدخول شراء من السعر الحالي يضع الستوب 9255  او الستوب الذي يناسب حسابه المهم فوق 9255  ويراقب ماسبق ذكره  والله الموفق  -------------------------  الكيبل والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6712  امس ضرب الستوب بفارق نقطتين   الان والله اعلم كموجه بيقول صاعد لهدفه الذي ذكرته بإذن الله 1.6900\1.6950  الشي الوحيد الخايف منه هو كسره امس لل 1.6602  المهم من يرغب الدخول شراء من السعر الحالي يضع الستوب 1.6669  الهدف كما ذكرت بشرط اختراق الهاي 1.6842  مالم يخترقها ممكن مراقبته ومن اقرب نقطة لها 1.6842  بيع والستوب 1.6855  ها انا وضحت لكم الكيبل فما عليكم الا المراقبة   وللمعلومية الكيبل هدفه الرئيسي وذكرته سابقا بإذن الله 1.7600 قبله 1.7300  والله الموفق  الكيبل لو نزل وضرب الستوب ولتاكيد اكثر كسر 1.6640  متوقع والله اعلم يذهب بإذن الله 1.6540 او 1.6430 تقريبا  من احدهم متوقع الارتداد والدخول شراء  لو ارتد من النقطة الاول 1.6540   الستوب نقطة الارتداد  فرضا نزل 1.6430لل 1.6450   الستوب 1.6408

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  أسف بالنسبة لليورو دولار بأمانه لم انتبه لنزوله لل 1.4937  افتكرت انه لم ينزل الا لل 1.4949  إن شاء الله ماشوشت على من دخل به من امس لاني ذكرت امس الصباح او الليلة التي قبلها لا اتذكر بأن نقطة الشراء 1.4940 والستوب 1.4912 اكرر أسفي   ومن لم يدخل معوضة بإذن الله ولكن لابد له من النزول كتصحيح بعد نهاية الصعود   وندخل به من لم بدخل وانا احدكم وساحدد نقطة دخول بإذن الله غير المذكورة  متى مأريت له نزول  --------------------------  الاسترالي دولار  مبرووووووك الحمد لله اختراق 9327  بإذن الله للهدف  ----------------------  الكيبل  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  بإذن الله مواصل لاهدافه   ساتكلم عن اهداف اخرى اتوقع أن يواصل لها بتصحيح خفيف  طبعا هدفنا الاول بإذن الله   1.6900 \1.6920  هدف اخر بإذن الله  1.6950  اهداف اخرى بإذن الله لو واصل صعود بعد 1.6950  باختراق الهاي السابق على الديلي 1.7042  1.7150\ 1.7200  1.7300  والهدف الاول  الرئيسي للموجه العامة بإذن الله وذكرته سابقا  1.7600  المهم مراقبة الاهداف المذكورة عندما يواصل بعد الهدف متوقع الهدف الذي يليه والله اعلم  فمن يرغب بالبقاء به يراقب الاهداف   لانه احتمال يواصل من هدف لهدف واحتمال اخر من الهدف يصحح ليواصل صعود  واذا متواجد سانوه عنه بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 133.88  اتوقع والله اعلم فوق 133.20 متوقع الصعود   الان من يرغب بالدخول شراء يراقبه والستوب 133.20  او الستوب المناسب لحسابه المهم فوق 133.20  الهدف بإذن الله 136.80 بشرط اختراق 135.72  مالم يخترقها ممكن الاستفادة منه بيع من اقرب نقطة لها من بعد مراقبه  والستوب 135.80  لو نزل تحت 133.20 اتوقع والله اعلم سيذهب لل 131.80 \90 تقريبا  ومنها يتم الشراء والستوب 131.75 بشرط يرتد   والله الموفق  والبيع من السعر الحالي الستوب 134.15  انا وضعت لكم جميع الخيارات المطلوب منكم المرونة والمراقبة  حتى نستفيد منه اذا كان صاعد او نازل

   

> وهذه اضافة لليورو ين   والله اعلم متكون علية دبل بوتوم على الديلي   هدف الدبل بوتوم بإذن الله 138.50   هل يصدق النموذج الله اعلم   لو توفقنا ووصل هدف الدبل بوتوم إن شاء الله المجال مفتوح له بعد الهدف  صحة الدبل بوتوم مالم يكسر 131.50  والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووووك لمن دخل  هذا الجوز دائما بإذن الله مايخذلني فهو محبب لدي  متوقع بإذن الله اختراق 135.72 يفضل الابتعاد عن البيع  الان بإذن الله هدف قريب 136.10  ومن بعدها الهدف بإذن الله 136.80\137  ومتوقع الوصول لهدف الدبل بوتوم بإذن الله 138.50  المهم لو واصل صعود بعد 138.50 واختراق 138.75   المجال مفتوح له لل 143.50 والله اعلم  المهم الان رفع الستوب لل 133.80  والله الموفق  انا بكتب جميع الاهداف للتوصيات لانه احتمال مواصلة الصعود حتى لاتضيع الفرص  ومن يفكر بالبيع ويتعلق على أمل ينزل له فيكون لديه فكرة   لانه لايفضل البيع والاتجاه العام صاعد والعكس الا بستوب مقبول حتى لايعيش على أمل يرجع لسعره  لو قدر الله وتعلق والله يبعد عنكم التعليقات والخسارة يارب  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljooore

thx alpt dear

----------


## BRUFEN

الله يبارك فيك ولك ويجزيك خير الجزاء

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اخواني واخواتي لاتؤاخذوني بما ساذكره لان بعض الاسئلة ليس لها صفة خاصة  ترسل لي رسائل على الخاص من بعض الاخوان والاخوات تسأل عن عمله ما  الرسائل الخاصة اذا لم تكن صفة خاصة فممكن وضع السؤال على العام بالموضوع  والله اغلب المرات لا انتبه لها او نسيان على أن ارد وانسى ممكن بعض الاخوة يزعلون من عدم الرد ارجو معذرتي هذه اسبابي    ساكتب عن المجنون حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع  وما أنا الا مجتهد الصواب والخطى وارد  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  المجنون والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 149.59  شايفه له كم يوم عقل من الجنان  المهم اتوقع والله اعلم جنونه قريب مو بعيد  هو بالغالب اذا عقل كم يوم ينجن يوم او اكثر فممكن يصعد او ينزل بما لايقل عن 500 لل 1000 نقطة واكثر المهم اذا عرفنا دربه خليه ينجن على كيفه بالنهابة نحن المستفيدون بإذن الله  انا ذكرت برد على اكثر من اخ سأل عنه من قبل بداية الاسبوع وامس واول امس  بإن اهداف المجنون بإذن الله 153 \ 156  ساتكلم عنه بتفصيل اكثر   المهم الستوب للشراء الان او من بعد مراقبة  الستوب الرئيسي 148.35 استوبات اخرى  149 او صع مايناسبك   كهدف رئيسي له بإذن الله 158 بشرط اختراق 153.22 ومواصلة الصعود بعد 156.70  طبعا قبله اهداف بإذن الله سأذكرها بالتتالي  هدف قريب بإذن الله 151.50  وممكن الاستفادة منه عند وصوله لل 151.50 البيع والستوب 151.61 بشرط انه ماواصل صعود فوق 151.50 ممكن عند وصله للهدف يواصل بعده وممكن يرتد ليصحح ثم يصعد  الدخول بالمراقبة ولمن يجيد التعامل مع المعطيات التى ذكرتها    هدف بإذن الله 152.80 بشرط اختراق 151.60 ومتوقع والله اعلم الاختراق  هدف بإذن الله 156.70 بشرط اختراق 153.22   المهم التركيز هنا لو سمحتم عند وصله بإذن الله للهدف 152.80 واحتمال اعلى   يهمنا النقطة 153.22 مالم يخترقها مكن بيعه والستوب 153.25  البيع من اقرب نقطة لل 153.22 او من الهدف 152.80 اذا ماواصل صعود بعد الهدف  لانه له احتمالين اما ينزل من الهدف 152.80 او اعلى بقليل المهم تحت 153.22   ليصحح ثم يواصل صعود للاهداف الاخرى بإذن الله  او ينزل وبناء موجه هابطة متوسطة  انا وضعت لكم الخيارين وكلاهما وارد كارقميا مايهمنا هو الاستفادة منه صاعد او نازل   وبإذن الله سأنوه عنه كلما استجد جديد بقدر المستطاع اذا متواجد    ساتكلم عن موجه هابطة عامة  هدفها بإذن الله اذا تاكدت 133 اكثر اقل تقريبا  فلايمكن التاكيد لها صعب تاكيدها ولو نزل 500 نقطة انما وضعت الاحتمالات جميعها  الاحتمالات كثيرة ممكن بناءها من 153 او 156.70 او 158 فهي والله اعلم تحت 160 او 161 متوقع بناء موجه هابطة عامه والله اعلم  طبعا يجب التركيز ليس كل نزول هو موجه عامه هابطة صعب الحكم عليها متى ما اتاكدت بإذن الله سابلغ عنها ولكن تحت الارقام التي ذكرتها الاحتمال وارد اما نحن الان بموجه عامه صاعدة والله اعلم حتى اللحضة  والله الموفق  ها انا وضحت بالتفصيل الممل جدا بإذن الله يكتب له التوفيق فأعذروني أن فاتني شي نقاط او غيرة والله حاولت ايصال ما لدي بقدر المستطاع وأنت اخي المرسل جزاك الله الف خير على الدعوات  ها انا نفذت طلبك وطلبي الخاص لك الجوال لاعمالي الخاصة  موفقين بإذن الله وعذرا على الاطالة

----------


## aljameel

النزول الغريب للكيبل بعد ما اكد الصعود والله شي غريب  فعلا محير النزول لا اعرف ان كان فيه اخبار معلوماتي متواضعة  المهم من اراد شراء من السعر الحالي يضع الستوب اللو امس 1.6599  والشراء من بعد مراقبة  ونفس الاهداف السابقة  ورفع الستوب مجرد الصعود على الاقل فوق 6700  والله الموفق  والله اعلم لو نزل تحت 1.6599 فنضع احتمالات النزول كما ذكرتها بالتوصية علية وملحقاتها

----------


## محمود1

> النزول الغريب للكيبل بعد ما اكد الصعود والله شي غريب  فعلا محير النزول لا اعرف ان كان فيه اخبار معلوماتي متواضعة  المهم من اراد شراء من السعر الحالي يضع الستوب اللو امس 1.6599  والشراء من بعد مراقبة  ونفس الاهداف السابقة  ورفع الستوب مجرد الصعود على الاقل فوق 6700  والله الموفق

  بعد اذن اخي الاستاذ جميل عندو هدف وهو تشكيل دبل باتوم على شارت الاربع ساعة يعني 1.6580

----------


## aljameel

> بعد اذن اخي الاستاذ جميل عندو هدف وهو تشكيل دبل باتوم على شارت الاربع ساعة يعني 1.6580

  
اخي كل شي جائز  
بصراحة انا مادخلت به ولست مركز علية فعلا فاجائني بالنزول السريع 
اتذكر انه فوق 750  
غريب النزول احتمال خبر ويرتد ليواصل صعود الله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اخواني واخواتي لاتؤاخذوني بما ساذكره لان بعض الاسئلة ليس لها صفة خاصة  ترسل لي رسائل على الخاص من بعض الاخوان والاخوات تسأل عن عمله ما  الرسائل الخاصة اذا لم تكن صفة خاصة فممكن وضع السؤال على العام بالموضوع  والله اغلب المرات لا انتبه لها او نسيان على أن ارد وانسى ممكن بعض الاخوة يزعلون من عدم الرد ارجو معذرتي هذه اسبابي    ساكتب عن المجنون حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع  وما أنا الا مجتهد الصواب والخطى وارد  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  المجنون والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 149.59  شايفه له كم يوم عقل من الجنان  المهم اتوقع والله اعلم جنونه قريب مو بعيد  هو بالغالب اذا عقل كم يوم ينجن يوم او اكثر فممكن يصعد او ينزل بما لايقل عن 500 لل 1000 نقطة واكثر المهم اذا عرفنا دربه خليه ينجن على كيفه بالنهابة نحن المستفيدون بإذن الله  انا ذكرت برد على اكثر من اخ سأل عنه من قبل بداية الاسبوع وامس واول امس  بإن اهداف المجنون بإذن الله 153 \ 156  ساتكلم عنه بتفصيل اكثر   المهم الستوب للشراء الان او من بعد مراقبة  الستوب الرئيسي 148.35 استوبات اخرى 149 او صع مايناسبك   كهدف رئيسي له بإذن الله 158 بشرط اختراق 153.22 ومواصلة الصعود بعد 156.70  طبعا قبله اهداف بإذن الله سأذكرها بالتتالي  هدف قريب بإذن الله 151.50  وممكن الاستفادة منه عند وصوله لل 151.50 البيع والستوب 151.61 بشرط انه ماواصل صعود فوق 151.50 ممكن عند وصله للهدف يواصل بعده وممكن يرتد ليصحح ثم يصعد  الدخول بالمراقبة ولمن يجيد التعامل مع المعطيات التى ذكرتها    هدف بإذن الله 152.80 بشرط اختراق 151.60 ومتوقع والله اعلم الاختراق  هدف بإذن الله 156.70 بشرط اختراق 153.22   المهم التركيز هنا لو سمحتم عند وصله بإذن الله للهدف 152.80 واحتمال اعلى   يهمنا النقطة 153.22 مالم يخترقها مكن بيعه والستوب 153.25  البيع من اقرب نقطة لل 153.22 او من الهدف 152.80 اذا ماواصل صعود بعد الهدف  لانه له احتمالين اما ينزل من الهدف 152.80 او اعلى بقليل المهم تحت 153.22   ليصحح ثم يواصل صعود للاهداف الاخرى بإذن الله  او ينزل وبناء موجه هابطة متوسطة  انا وضعت لكم الخيارين وكلاهما وارد كارقميا مايهمنا هو الاستفادة منه صاعد او نازل   وبإذن الله سأنوه عنه كلما استجد جديد بقدر المستطاع اذا متواجد    ساتكلم عن موجه هابطة عامة  هدفها بإذن الله اذا تاكدت 133 اكثر اقل تقريبا  فلايمكن التاكيد لها صعب تاكيدها ولو نزل 500 نقطة انما وضعت الاحتمالات جميعها  الاحتمالات كثيرة ممكن بناءها من 153 او 156.70 او 158 فهي والله اعلم تحت 160 او 161 متوقع بناء موجه هابطة عامه والله اعلم  طبعا يجب التركيز ليس كل نزول هو موجه عامه هابطة صعب الحكم عليها متى ما اتاكدت بإذن الله سابلغ عنها ولكن تحت الارقام التي ذكرتها الاحتمال وارد اما نحن الان بموجه عامه صاعدة والله اعلم حتى اللحضة  والله الموفق  ها انا وضحت بالتفصيل الممل جدا بإذن الله يكتب له التوفيق فأعذروني أن فاتني شي نقاط او غيرة والله حاولت ايصال ما لدي بقدر المستطاع وأنت اخي المرسل جزاك الله الف خير على الدعوات  ها انا نفذت طلبك وطلبي الخاص لك الجوال لاعمالي الخاصة  موفقين بإذن الله  وعذرا على الاطالة

   المجنون سنغير الستوب لل 149.24 مجرد يصعد ويخترق 150.65 نقدم الستوب لنقطة الدخول   لو نزل تحت الستوب 149.24 الشراء من اقرب نقطة 148.40 يصل لها من بعد تاكد بعدم مواصلة النزول   والستوب 148.40  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> هلا اخي   ساتكلم عن الجميع   اولا أسف على التاخير بالرد لانقطاع الانترنت من البارح   اليورو دولار والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.4981  هو المفروض ينزل لل 1.4940 وذكرتها امس رد لا احد الاخوان هو نزل 1.4949  حتى نتاكد من صعوده يفضل ينزل لل 1.4940 او 1.4920 او مابينهم   ومنها يتم الشراء   الستوب 1.4910 او 1.4900  الهدف بإذن الله باختراق الهاي السابق 1.5063   1.5250  ومن يرغب الشراء من السعر الحالي هذا شأنه انا للامانه من امس واضع سعري على 1.4930 والستوب 1.4900 نزل اهلا وسهلا والا الله يعوضنا بأحسن منه واذا كنت موجد على الجهاز سارقبه وادخل من اقرب نقطة للستوب والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  -------------------------  الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 9301  هدف رئيسي له بإذن الله 9500  الان نراقب التالي ليواصل صعود لابد من اختراق 9327  مالم يخترق 9327 ممكن الاستفادة منه كبيع والستوب 9337  ونراقبه لو نزل تحت 9250 متوقع ينزل 9210 او 9170  من احدهم يرتد صعود ومنها يتم الشراء   والستوب نقطة الارتداد   ومن يرغب الدخول شراء من السعر الحالي يضع الستوب 9255  او الستوب الذي يناسب حسابه المهم فوق 9255  ويراقب ماسبق ذكره  والله الموفق  -------------------------  الكيبل والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6712  امس ضرب الستوب بفارق نقطتين   الان والله اعلم كموجه بيقول صاعد لهدفه الذي ذكرته بإذن الله 1.6900\1.6950  الشي الوحيد الخايف منه هو كسره امس لل 1.6602  المهم من يرغب الدخول شراء من السعر الحالي يضع الستوب 1.6669  الهدف كما ذكرت بشرط اختراق الهاي 1.6842  مالم يخترقها ممكن مراقبته ومن اقرب نقطة لها 1.6842  بيع والستوب 1.6855  ها انا وضحت لكم الكيبل فما عليكم الا المراقبة   وللمعلومية الكيبل هدفه الرئيسي وذكرته سابقا بإذن الله 1.7600 قبله 1.7300  والله الموفق  الكيبل لو نزل وضرب الستوب ولتاكيد اكثر كسر 1.6640  متوقع والله اعلم يذهب بإذن الله 1.6540 او 1.6430 تقريبا  من احدهم متوقع الارتداد والدخول شراء  لو ارتد من النقطة الاول 1.6540   الستوب نقطة الارتداد  فرضا نزل 1.6430لل 1.6450   الستوب 1.6408

   

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  أسف بالنسبة لليورو دولار بأمانه لم انتبه لنزوله لل 1.4937  افتكرت انه لم ينزل الا لل 1.4949  إن شاء الله ماشوشت على من دخل به من امس لاني ذكرت امس الصباح او الليلة التي قبلها لا اتذكر بأن نقطة الشراء 1.4940 والستوب 1.4912 اكرر أسفي   ومن لم يدخل معوضة بإذن الله ولكن لابد له من النزول كتصحيح بعد نهاية الصعود   وندخل به من لم بدخل وانا احدكم وساحدد نقطة دخول بإذن الله غير المذكورة  متى مأريت له نزول  --------------------------  الاسترالي دولار  مبرووووووك الحمد لله اختراق 9327  بإذن الله للهدف  ----------------------  الكيبل  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  بإذن الله مواصل لاهدافه   ساتكلم عن اهداف اخرى اتوقع أن يواصل لها بتصحيح خفيف  طبعا هدفنا الاول بإذن الله   1.6900 \1.6920  هدف اخر بإذن الله  1.6950  اهداف اخرى بإذن الله لو واصل صعود بعد 1.6950  باختراق الهاي السابق على الديلي 1.7042  1.7150\ 1.7200  1.7300  والهدف الاول الرئيسي للموجه العامة بإذن الله وذكرته سابقا  1.7600  المهم مراقبة الاهداف المذكورة عندما يواصل بعد الهدف متوقع الهدف الذي يليه والله اعلم  فمن يرغب بالبقاء به يراقب الاهداف   لانه احتمال يواصل من هدف لهدف واحتمال اخر من الهدف يصحح ليواصل صعود  واذا متواجد سانوه عنه بإذن الله  والله الموفق

   

> النزول الغريب للكيبل بعد ما اكد الصعود والله شي غريب  فعلا محير النزول لا اعرف ان كان فيه اخبار معلوماتي متواضعة  المهم من اراد شراء من السعر الحالي يضع الستوب اللو امس 1.6599  والشراء من بعد مراقبة  ونفس الاهداف السابقة  ورفع الستوب مجرد الصعود على الاقل فوق 6700  والله الموفق   والله اعلم لو نزل تحت 1.6599 فنضع احتمالات النزول كما ذكرتها بالتوصية علية وملحقاتها

   الستوب للكيبل  1.6616   لمن يرغب بالشراء من السعر الحالي 1.6648  من بعد مراقبة  اتوقع والله اعلم لو نزل تحت الستوب سيذهب لاحتمالات النزول المذكورة بالتوصية   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو استرالي والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6112  هذا الجوز من اول البارح وامس وانا براقبه  وذكرت امس عنه   ساتكلم عنه بشرح مفصل وممل واضعكم امام الامر الواقع له والخيار لكم   لاني بصدق حيرني لا هو صعد ولا نزل له من يوم الاثنين وهو يتحرك تقريبا 100 نقطة  انا للامانه داخل بعقد صغير به وواضع الستوب 1.6077  اما الهدف او يضرب الستوب   والله اعلم متكون نموذج علية دبل بوتوم على الديلي هدف الدبل بوتوم بإذن الله 1.7300  هل يصدق النموذج او لا الله اعلم  لو صدق النموذج متى الوصل للهدف الله اعلم  يبطل الدبل بوتوم كسر 1.6077 والله اعلم  موجيا والله اعلم مكتمل النزول كموجه عامه   اي نزول له يكون امتداد للموجه اما كموجه عامه انتهى نزول والله اعلم  ولكن لابد توقع اي شي ممكن انا بالنهاية مجتهد اصيب واخطى  عملت له دراسه كتحليل على كذا مؤاشر 80% لل 70% بيقول صاعد  هما مؤاشرين البيقولو بيواصل نزول وكنسبة اعطيهم من 20 لل30%  واحد من المؤاشرين اثق به مؤاشر الماكد الخاص بي على الديلي وال 4 ساعات بيقول نازل  المهم من يرغب الدخول به شراء من السعر الحالي 1.6112  يضع الستوب اما 1.6086 او 1.6077  وضحت لكم بالتفصيل لاني تعبت منه وانا براقبه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  البيع اذا كسر 1.6077 والستوب 1.6098  والهدف القناعة واذا تاكد له هدف ساذكره بوقته بإذن الله   والله الموفق

   الحمد لله السعر الان 1.6150  الان نراقب التالي   اختراق 1.6177   متوقع يصعد بنا بإذن الله لا احد النقاط التاليه اما يواصل صعود او يرتد من احدها  المهم لا للاستعجال باغلاق الصفقة انما نضع النقاط بالحسبان  1.6220  1.6260  لو واصل بعد 1.6265 يطمئن بالصعود   وكلما يصعد اكثر متوقع مواصلة الصعود بإذن الله  لو ارتد من احد النقاط   نرفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 133.88  اتوقع والله اعلم فوق 133.20 متوقع الصعود   الان من يرغب بالدخول شراء يراقبه والستوب 133.20  او الستوب المناسب لحسابه المهم فوق 133.20  الهدف بإذن الله 136.80 بشرط اختراق 135.72  مالم يخترقها ممكن الاستفادة منه بيع من اقرب نقطة لها من بعد مراقبه  والستوب 135.80  لو نزل تحت 133.20 اتوقع والله اعلم سيذهب لل 131.80 \90 تقريبا  ومنها يتم الشراء والستوب 131.75 بشرط يرتد   والله الموفق  والبيع من السعر الحالي الستوب 134.15  انا وضعت لكم جميع الخيارات المطلوب منكم المرونة والمراقبة  حتى نستفيد منه اذا كان صاعد او نازل

   

> وهذه اضافة لليورو ين   والله اعلم متكون علية دبل بوتوم على الديلي   هدف الدبل بوتوم بإذن الله 138.50   هل يصدق النموذج الله اعلم   لو توفقنا ووصل هدف الدبل بوتوم إن شاء الله المجال مفتوح له بعد الهدف  صحة الدبل بوتوم مالم يكسر 131.50  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 88.71  متكون عليه دبل بوتوم على الديلي والله اعلم  بشرط عدم كسر 87.10  هدف الدبل بوتوم بإذن الله 91.50  لو صدق الدبل بوتوم ووصل لهدفه فوق الهدف المجال مفتوح له بالصعود والله اعلم  مؤاشرات كثيرة بتدعم الصعود ومجرد اختراق 89.93 بإذن الله يذهب لهدف الدبل بوتوم واكثر بكثير والله اعلم  رقميا والله اعلم اهدافه كصعود بإذن الله  89.80\90  90.70  واهداف اخرى بإذن الله لو واصل صعود بعد 91\90.90  91.50 \92 \ 92.50  الستوب  88.15  والله الموفق  هذه توصية كتبتها قبل مايقارب الساعتين افتكرت اني ارسلتها كمشاركة وللأسف نمت الان صحيت من النوم واكتشف اني لم ارسل المشاركة  على العموم السعر صعد الان 89.41 من يرغب بالدخول بها اما الالتزام بالستوب او وضع استوب مناسب له والخيار لكم

   

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووووك لمن دخل  هذا الجوز دائما بإذن الله مايخذلني فهو محبب لدي  متوقع بإذن الله اختراق 135.72 يفضل الابتعاد عن البيع  الان بإذن الله هدف قريب 136.10  ومن بعدها الهدف بإذن الله 136.80\137  ومتوقع الوصول لهدف الدبل بوتوم بإذن الله 138.50  المهم لو واصل صعود بعد 138.50 واختراق 138.75   المجال مفتوح له لل 143.50 والله اعلم  المهم الان رفع الستوب لل 133.80  والله الموفق  انا بكتب جميع الاهداف للتوصيات لانه احتمال مواصلة الصعود حتى لاتضيع الفرص  ومن يفكر بالبيع ويتعلق على أمل ينزل له فيكون لديه فكرة   لانه لايفضل البيع والاتجاه العام صاعد والعكس الا بستوب مقبول حتى لايعيش على أمل يرجع لسعره لو قدر الله وتعلق والله يبعد عنكم التعليقات والخسارة يارب  موفقين بإذن الله

   اليورو ين والفرنك ين  بإذن الله لاهدافهم ولاخوف منهم والله اعلم  لا ارى حتى اللحضه الا الصعود كمعطيات امامي بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو الدولار كندي  السعر الحالي 1.0578  المهم تحت 1.0595 متوقع مواصلة نزول   انا من امس نوهت عليه بالنزول واتوقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم

   ماشاء الله  مواصل نزول ولا سأل باحد  كانت من اجمل الفرص بستوب 17 نقطة  وحتى اللحضه محقق مايقارب 150 نقطة  الان تقريبا تحت نقطة تصحيح 61% وهي تمثل تقريبا 1.0450  لو بقاء تحتها وواصل نزول متوقع هدف بإذن الله باختراق اللو على الديلي  1.0000  لو صعد واقترب لل 1.0595 فتكون فرصة بيع اخرى والله اعلم  والستوب 1.0595  احتمال لو صعد فوق 1.0450 ممكن يصعد لا احد النقاط ويرتد نزول والله اعلم  1.0520  1.0560\70  متوقع من احدهم يرتد ويواصل نزول   والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

طيب ايه وضع اليورو دولار حاليا يا ابو مروان 
هل ننتظرة فى النزول ونشتريه من نقطة جيدة قريبه من 1.4915

----------


## aljameel

> طيب ايه وضع اليورو دولار حاليا يا ابو مروان 
> هل ننتظرة فى النزول ونشتريه من نقطة جيدة قريبه من 1.4915

 ساتكلم بما افكر به لنفسي الكيبل اليورو المجنون  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم  ساضع نقاط دخول متوقع من احدهم ارتداد وصعود في حال نزل لا احدهم  حتى اللحضه احتمال ينزل واحتمال لا والله اعلم  فوق 1.5020 احتمال الصعود تحتها احتمال النزول والله اعلم  النقطة الاولى 1.4995 تقريبا   النقطة الثانية 1.4960 تقريبا  النقطة الثالثة 1.4930 + - تقريبا   الستوب اما وضعه نقطة الارتداد او 1.4912 \1.4902    الكيبل   انا من دقائق دخلت شراء على سعر 1.6635  وضعت الستوب 1.6616  سابيع مجرد يكسر 1.6610 والستوب 25 نقطة 1.6635  مجرد ينزل تحت 1.6590 ساقدم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  هدفي بالبيع ماذكرته بالتوصية في حال النزول  هدفي الاول بإذن الله 1.6550 تقريبا وهي تمثل 50% كنسبة تصحيحيه  واصل نزول بعد 1.6550 ساراقبه والمجال مفتوح لي حتى 1.6430  واحتمال قبلها مجرد براقب ليس لدي مشكله  اقصى نزول له فوق 1.6400 سادخل شراء والستوب 1.6400  مجرد يصعد واتاكد من الصعود سارفع الستوب للو الذي عمله  هذا تقريبا بالنسبة للكيبل طبعا ساطبق ماكتبته بالتوصية وملحقاتها  بالصعود وكاهداف كما هي بدون تغير     المجنون  انا داخل شراء من 150.41  والستوب 150.24  وواضع امر معلق بيع 150.20  وساضع الستوب للبيع 150.55 وتقديم الستوب مجرد اتاكد من النزول طبعا بفارق لايقل عن 50 نقطة   هدفي بإذن الله اقرب نقطة 148.40 وساراقب التالي  في حال نزل وكسر 148.39 ساراقبه مابين 148.39 لل 148.15  كسر 148.10 فمتوقع مواصلة النزول ساذكرها بإذن الله بوقتها  اتوقع اقصى نزول له لو كسر 148.39 هي 148.15 او قبلها او مابينهم  في حال لم يواصل نزول سادخل شراء اما من اقرب نقطة 148.40 في حال لم تكسر  او من مابين 148.40 لل 148.15 بعد تاكدي انه ما واصل نزول   من المنطقة المذكورة بيرتد للصعود او ارتد  طبعا اهداف الصعود كما ذكرتها بالتوصية بإذن الله     والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا    وللمعلومية انا اكتسبت خبرة من تجاربي السابقة الغير ناجحه   لا للطمع لا للعقد المرهق للحساب عقودي صغيرة واصبر عليهم  ومثال على ذلك لدي عقد شراء بالكيبل من سعر 1.6259 او 69 ناسي  هي نفس التوصية التي كتبتها قبل اسبوعين تقريبا وحددت نقطة الشراء 1.6240 او اقرب نقطة لها هو نزل لل 1.6249 وحددت الستوب 1.6230 والهدف 1.6850 انا وضعت جني الربح عند 1.6800 نزل طلع تاركه وضعت نقطة جني الربح حتى جنى ماتكلمت به ليس لمعنى اخر انما كمثال وضعت بشكل مبسط تجربتي حتى تستفيدو منها اذا كانت ناجحه   فمثلا انا عقودي الان كالتالي  اليورو استرالي كما بالتوصية اليورو ين كما بالتوصية اليورو دولار سادخل به الكيبل كما بالتوصية المجنون كما بالتوصية موزع عقودي عليهم وبعقد صغير غير مرهق للحساب  ودائما ادخل بستوب صغير كما اذكره لكم هنا حكمتي يضرب 10 استوبات صغيرة بإذن الله تتعوض بهدف واحد  والسوق كل ساعة فيه فرصة   واضارب بعقد صغير بعملة واحدة فقط وليس كل يوم حسب الفرصة   وضعت لكم بما افكر وبما اعمل وبما دخلت به   فممكن مصيب وممكن مخطى خذو المفيد والغير مفيد للكب بالبحر  موفقين بإذن الله   وعذرا على اللاطالة حبي لكم هو مادفعني بما ذكرته  حب لأخيك كما تحب لنفسك

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اليورو دولار كسر نقطة 1.4995 والان سعره 1.4980
شكله فى اتجاهه الى 1.4960 ربنا يكرم هعمل منها شراء ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار كسر نقطة 1.4995 والان سعره 1.4980
> شكله فى اتجاهه الى 1.4960 ربنا يكرم هعمل منها شراء ان شاء الله

 موفق اخي 
المهم الستوب نقطة الدخول 1.4960  
حتى نكون بالامان بإذن الله  
نزل للنقطة الاخيرة 1.4930 + - تقريبا فنحن معه 
الارتداد الان وواصل صعود  
هدف اول بإذن الله 1.5090  
واصل صعود بعد الهدف كما بالتوصية  خير وبركة 
وبالاصل مجرد وصله لل 1.5090 بإذن الله هاتشوف 1.5250 واكثر والله اعلم 
فلا بد من التصحيحات والمطبات الهؤائيه 
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## aljooore

> ساتكلم بما افكر به لنفسي الكيبل اليورو المجنون  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم  ساضع نقاط دخول متوقع من احدهم ارتداد وصعود في حال نزل لا احدهم  حتى اللحضه احتمال ينزل واحتمال لا والله اعلم  فوق 1.5020 احتمال الصعود تحتها احتمال النزول والله اعلم  النقطة الاولى 1.4995 تقريبا   النقطة الثانية 1.4960 تقريبا  النقطة الثالثة 1.4930 + - تقريبا   الستوب اما وضعه نقطة الارتداد او 1.4912 \1.4902    الكيبل   انا من دقائق دخلت شراء على سعر 1.6635  وضعت الستوب 1.6616  سابيع مجرد يكسر 1.6610 والستوب 25 نقطة 1.6635  مجرد ينزل تحت 1.6590 ساقدم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  هدفي بالبيع ماذكرته بالتوصية في حال النزول  هدفي الاول بإذن الله 1.6550 تقريبا وهي تمثل 50% كنسبة تصحيحيه  واصل نزول بعد 1.6550 ساراقبه والمجال مفتوح لي حتى 1.6430  واحتمال قبلها مجرد براقب ليس لدي مشكله  اقصى نزول له فوق 1.6400 سادخل شراء والستوب 1.6400  مجرد يصعد واتاكد من الصعود سارفع الستوب للو الذي عمله  هذا تقريبا بالنسبة للكيبل طبعا ساطبق ماكتبته بالتوصية وملحقاتها  بالصعود وكاهداف كما هي بدون تغير     المجنون  انا داخل شراء من 150.41  والستوب 150.24  وواضع امر معلق بيع 150.20  وساضع الستوب للبيع 150.55 وتقديم الستوب مجرد اتاكد من النزول طبعا بفارق لايقل عن 50 نقطة   هدفي بإذن الله اقرب نقطة 148.40 وساراقب التالي  في حال نزل وكسر 148.39 ساراقبه مابين 148.39 لل 148.15  كسر 148.10 فمتوقع مواصلة النزول ساذكرها بإذن الله بوقتها  اتوقع اقصى نزول له لو كسر 148.39 هي 148.15 او قبلها او مابينهم  في حال لم يواصل نزول سادخل شراء اما من اقرب نقطة 148.40 في حال لم تكسر  او من مابين 148.40 لل 148.15 بعد تاكدي انه ما واصل نزول   من المنطقة المذكورة بيرتد للصعود او ارتد  طبعا اهداف الصعود كما ذكرتها بالتوصية بإذن الله     والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا    وللمعلومية انا اكتسبت خبرة من تجاربي السابقة الغير ناجحه   لا للطمع لا للعقد المرهق للحساب عقودي صغيرة واصبر عليهم  ومثال على ذلك لدي عقد شراء بالكيبل من سعر 1.6259 او 69 ناسي  هي نفس التوصية التي كتبتها قبل اسبوعين تقريبا وحددت نقطة الشراء 1.6240 او اقرب نقطة لها هو نزل لل 1.6249 وحددت الستوب 1.6230 والهدف 1.6850 انا وضعت جني الربح عند 1.6800 نزل طلع تاركه وضعت نقطة جني الربح حتى جنى ماتكلمت به ليس لمعنى اخر انما كمثال وضعت بشكل مبسط تجربتي حتى تستفيدو منها اذا كانت ناجحه   فمثلا انا عقودي الان كالتالي  اليورو استرالي كما بالتوصية اليورو ين كما بالتوصية اليورو دولار سادخل به الكيبل كما بالتوصية المجنون كما بالتوصية موزع عقودي عليهم وبعقد صغير غير مرهق للحساب  ودائما ادخل بستوب صغير كما اذكره لكم هنا حكمتي يضرب 10 استوبات صغيرة بإذن الله تتعوض بهدف واحد  والسوق كل ساعة فيه فرصة   واضارب بعقد صغير بعملة واحدة فقط وليس كل يوم حسب الفرصة   وضعت لكم بما افكر وبما اعمل وبما دخلت به   فممكن مصيب وممكن مخطى خذو المفيد والغير مفيد للكب بالبحر  موفقين بإذن الله   وعذرا على اللاطالة حبي لكم هو مادفعني بما ذكرته   حب لأخيك كما تحب لنفسك

  مشاء الله عليك 
سؤال شو تنصح اللي عنده عقد شراء محتفظ فيه للكيبل

----------


## aljameel

> مشاء الله عليك 
> سؤال شو تنصح اللي عنده عقد شراء محتفظ فيه للكيبل

 كم سعر الشراء

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم لو نزل تحت 1.6550 امامه نقاط سيذهب لها  1.6516 \ 1.6480 \ 1.6435  فمتوقع الذهاب لا احدهم والارتداد من احدهم  والله اعلم  المهم فوق 1.6400 متوقع ارتداد من اي نقطة والله اعلم  من دخل معي بيع ليس لدينا مشكله وين مايروح معه  والله الموفق

----------


## skooter8

اخي الكريم حاليا خاسر 100 نقطة فقي الكايبل فهل تنصحني ان اغلق الصفقة على خسارة 60/100 من حسابي او استمر 
لانه صراحة نفسيتي منهارة و احتاج لمن يعطيني رايه فحسابي لا يسمح حتى بفتح صفقة معاكسة هدج
 و شكرا مقدما

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الكريم حاليا خاسر 100 نقطة فقي الكايبل فهل تنصحني ان اغلق الصفقة على خسارة 60/100 من حسابي او استمر 
> لانه صراحة نفسيتي منهارة و احتاج لمن يعطيني رايه فحسابي لا يسمح حتى بفتح صفقة معاكسة هدج
> و شكرا مقدما

 اخي اعانك الله  
والله يبعد عنك الخسارة يارب 
امامك امران اما الاغلاق او عمل هدك ومراقبة ماذكرته  
والله يرزقك من واسع فضله

----------


## aljooore

> كم سعر الشراء

  
6743 ,6668 
هاي اسعار الدخول

----------


## aljameel

> 6743 ,6668 
> هاي اسعار الدخول

 سبحان الله دائما دخولك من العلالي  
نصيحة عدم ملاحقة السعر 
ما انصح الا بالهدك ومراقبة النقاط التي ذكرتها بالمشاركة الاخيرة  
وعدم الاهمال تحتاج متابعه لفك الهدك 
الله لا يخسر احد يارب 
اجر وعافيه

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم لو نزل تحت 1.6550 امامه نقاط سيذهب لها  1.6516 \ 1.6480 \ 1.6435  فمتوقع الذهاب لا احدهم والارتداد من احدهم والله اعلم  المهم فوق 1.6400 متوقع ارتداد من اي نقطة والله اعلم  من دخل معي بيع ليس لدينا مشكله وين مايروح معه   والله الموفق

  
للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## محمود1

عنا خبر اساسي في الساعة 9.45 بتوقيت غرينتش   بيع الكيوي من النقطة الحالية والهدف 65.50

----------


## skooter8

> اخي اعانك الله  
> والله يبعد عنك الخسارة يارب 
> امامك امران اما الاغلاق او عمل هدك ومراقبة ماذكرته  
> والله يرزقك من واسع فضله

   
الله يديم عليك الصحة و العافية   للاسف الهدج حسابي ما يسمح
سانتضر تصيحيح الى الاعلى بعض الشيء و اراقب واقفل الصفقة على اقل خسارة ان شاء الله
الله يبعد عنط كل شر و يجزيك عنا باضعاف خيراتك علينا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم فرصة   بإذن الله نتوفق به  السعر الحالي 1.6690  اتوقع والله اعلم فرصة للشراء من 1.6680 لل 1.6650  واتوقع والله اعلم اذا عنده نيت النزول تكون النقطة 1.6650 نهاية النزول  واحتمال لايكسر 1.6657 واحتمال يكسرها وينزل للنقطة 1.6650 تقريبا ويرتد صعود  هو نزل لل 1.6682 هل اكتفى بالنزول الله اعلم  المهم مراقبته   الستوب نقطة الارتداد  هدفه بإذن الله 1.7100 باختراق الهاي اليومي 1.6971  الشراء بعقد صغير وتركه يسرح ويمرح   يهمنا الدخول الصحيح والستوب اللو   الرجاء للاستعجال مراقبته نبي ندخل بستوب صغير   واذا كتب لنا التوفيق بإذن الله هدفنا كبير  نزول تحت 1.6650 يفضل الابتعاد المؤاقت كسر 1.6620 الابتعاد الكلي عن الشراء  لا للبيع بعد الكسر مجرد يتاكد النزول إن شاء الله ندخل من منطقة جيدة وستوب صغير  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  وللتوضيح اكثر كموجه عامه صاعده تصحيحها عند 1.6650 تمثل 38%  وكموجه متوسطة صاعده تصحيحها عند 1.6680 تمثل 50% فلو نزلت تحت 50% لل 1.6650 وهي منطقة الحيرة  بين 50% و 61% فهذا طبيعي والله اعلم  فرضا ارتد وصعد يهمنا اختراق تقريبا 1.6740 والبقاء فوقها  مالم يخترقها اخذ الحذر   والله الموفق

----------


## ومنكم نستفيد

> للمشاهدة والله الموفق

  استاذي شنو وضع الكيبل هل له تكلمه صعود ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي شنو وضع الكيبل هل له تكلمه صعود ؟؟

 الكيبل والله اعلم   تحت 1.6600 للنزول بقية لو صعد فوق 1.6600 يطمئن بمواصلة الصعود  واتوقع والله اعلم اذا له نزول يكون نهايته عند 1.6480 تقريبا ولست متاكد 100%  ولكن اخذ بالحسبان باقي النقاط التي ذكرتها التي قبلها   المهم تحت 1.6600 متوقع ارتداد ونزول من 1.6590 او 1.6570 تقريبا   والله الموفق  للمغامرين امثالي بعقد صغير لو صعد لل 1.6590 + - تقريبا  ممكن الاستفادة منه بيع والستوب 1.6610  بعد التاكد بعدم مواصلة الصعود  نراقب ارتد بيع والستوب كما ذكرت ومجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب لنقطة الدخول   من يجيد التعامل مع المعطيات الحالية والسابقة الاستفادة منه كمضارب ومن لم يجيد المضاربه افضل الابتعاد فوات ربح ولا خسارة  ومن دخل به شراء من اللو الحالي مراقبة ماذكر   ارتد اغلاق الشراء او تقديم الستوب وحجز 5 او 10 نقاط من الربح ويراقب ماسبق  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## دب الفوركس

ربنا يسمع منك

----------


## khaledellord

ابو مروان انا في مشكله كبيرره هي اني حسابي كلو نصه بيع علي البوند والنص التاني شراء هدج
المهم انا عاوز تقريبا 100 نقطه علشان اخرج من المطب الي انا فيه ياريت لو تخبرني وممكن انتظر اسبوع واتنين  مش مهم المهم ان يكون في وقت مضمون فيه 100 نقطه يعني ياريت تدليني علي الدعم القوي جدا تحت والمقاومه القويه جدا وهصبر اسبوع اتنين شهر مش هتفرق المهم رصيدي يرجع تاني ياريت النقط القويه والارتداد منها

----------


## BRUFEN

اللهم لا تخسر مسلم والله يعوضك أخي العزيز خير منها
والله يا أخوي الطمع ضيع ما جمع ياليت تنتبه لنفسك
ومالك وغلط طريقتك أخوي أنا دخلت بعقدين وصار
ربح قبل أمس والي قبله وبعد الحركة الي حصلت أمس
من الكيبل صار الربح من  عشاء أمس ولكن الحمدلله
على نعمته قدرت أرجع بعض الأرباح والشكر لله 
ثم لمجهود أبو مروان 
وصدقني اخوي أنا كنت أملك ألاف في حسابي 
كلها راحت الله يعوضنا جميعاُ والحمدلله على كل شيئ
والآن املك فقط 300$ والحمدلله عقد واحد ولو 
لاحظت مع المتابعه أن الزوج راح يطلع  شراء
أو بيع وراح يتابع أخش بعقد آخر ولكن مهي مشكله
أنك تربح كم دولار وحسابك يزيد ولكن انك تربح
المئات والأخير حسابك يخسر هنا المشكله 
الله يعوضك اخوي ويفرجها عليك من واسع فضله

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
سامحونا النوم اخذني معه عند الاحلام 
  المنبه على الذمة  3.30 وقت السوق الاسيوي 
ممتاز اليوم كله تجميع نقاط وتجميع النوم بالوقت 
الحمد لله

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان انا في مشكله كبيرره هي اني حسابي كلو نصه بيع علي البوند والنص التاني شراء هدج
> المهم انا عاوز تقريبا 100 نقطه علشان اخرج من المطب الي انا فيه ياريت لو تخبرني وممكن انتظر اسبوع واتنين مش مهم المهم ان يكون في وقت مضمون فيه 100 نقطه يعني ياريت تدليني علي الدعم القوي جدا تحت والمقاومه القويه جدا وهصبر اسبوع اتنين شهر مش هتفرق المهم رصيدي يرجع تاني ياريت النقط القويه والارتداد منها

 افا الله يجعلها اكبر المصائب 
كل مشكله ولها حل  
لعيونك ياغالي والطلب رخيص يابو الهدجات 
معك  حتى ارجاع رأس المال بإذن الله وتوفيقه ولو تبي التدبيله قول يارب 
كيف خففت عليك ارتاح للاخير تنويم مغنطيسي 
ابشر بعزك الناس للناس والكل بالله

----------


## aljameel

> اللهم لا تخسر مسلم والله يعوضك أخي العزيز خير منها
> والله يا أخوي الطمع ضيع ما جمع ياليت تنتبه لنفسك
> ومالك وغلط طريقتك أخوي أنا دخلت بعقدين وصار
> ربح قبل أمس والي قبله وبعد الحركة الي حصلت أمس
> من الكيبل صار الربح من عشاء أمس ولكن الحمدلله
> على نعمته قدرت أرجع بعض الأرباح والشكر لله 
> ثم لمجهود أبو مروان 
> وصدقني اخوي أنا كنت أملك ألاف في حسابي 
> كلها راحت الله يعوضنا جميعاُ والحمدلله على كل شيئ
> ...

 كلام جميل من أنسان اجمل 
جزاك الله خير 
والله يبعد الخسارة عنا جميعا قولو يارب

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم   تحت 1.6600 للنزول بقية لو صعد فوق 1.6600 يطمئن بمواصلة الصعود  واتوقع والله اعلم اذا له نزول يكون نهايته عند 1.6480 تقريبا ولست متاكد 100%  ولكن اخذ بالحسبان باقي النقاط التي ذكرتها التي قبلها   المهم تحت 1.6600 متوقع ارتداد ونزول من 1.6590 او 1.6570 تقريبا   والله الموفق  للمغامرين امثالي بعقد صغير لو صعد لل 1.6590 + - تقريبا  ممكن الاستفادة منه بيع والستوب 1.6610  بعد التاكد بعدم مواصلة الصعود  نراقب ارتد بيع والستوب كما ذكرت ومجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب لنقطة الدخول   من يجيد التعامل مع المعطيات الحالية والسابقة الاستفادة منه كمضارب ومن لم يجيد المضاربه افضل الابتعاد فوات ربح ولا خسارة  ومن دخل به شراء من اللو الحالي مراقبة ماذكر   ارتد اغلاق الشراء او تقديم الستوب وحجز 5 او 10 نقاط من الربح ويراقب ماسبق   موفقين بإذن الله

 الان والله اعلم   انا لم اذكر نقطة 1.6625 حتى لا تكثر عليكم النقاط   المهم يجب اختراقها ومواصلة الصعود لنطمئن للصعود  كما ذكرت 1.6600 فوقها صعود اختراق 6625 متوقع مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  تحتها وكسر 1.6600  فمتوقع يذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.6500 \ 1.6480  والله الموفق  الباقي عليكم التعامل مع المعطيات المطلوب المرونه والاستفادة منه صعود ونزول   المهم الستوب صغيررررررر  موفقين بإذن الله   المهم عدم الاستعجال الدخول او البقاء   من بعد مراقبة لا للاستعجاااااااال

----------


## رشدي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم فرصة   بإذن الله نتوفق به  السعر الحالي 1.6690  اتوقع والله اعلم فرصة للشراء من 1.6680 لل 1.6650  واتوقع والله اعلم اذا عنده نيت النزول تكون النقطة 1.6650 نهاية النزول  واحتمال لايكسر 1.6657 واحتمال يكسرها وينزل للنقطة 1.6650 تقريبا ويرتد صعود  هو نزل لل 1.6682 هل اكتفى بالنزول الله اعلم  المهم مراقبته   الستوب نقطة الارتداد  هدفه بإذن الله 1.7100 باختراق الهاي اليومي 1.6971  الشراء بعقد صغير وتركه يسرح ويمرح   يهمنا الدخول الصحيح والستوب اللو   الرجاء للاستعجال مراقبته نبي ندخل بستوب صغير   واذا كتب لنا التوفيق بإذن الله هدفنا كبير  نزول تحت 1.6650 يفضل الابتعاد المؤاقت كسر 1.6620 الابتعاد الكلي عن الشراء  لا للبيع بعد الكسر مجرد يتاكد النزول إن شاء الله ندخل من منطقة جيدة وستوب صغير  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  وللتوضيح اكثر كموجه عامه صاعده تصحيحها عند 1.6650 تمثل 38%  وكموجه متوسطة صاعده تصحيحها عند 1.6680 تمثل 50% فلو نزلت تحت 50% لل 1.6650 وهي منطقة الحيرة بين 50% و 61% فهذا طبيعي والله اعلم  فرضا ارتد وصعد يهمنا اختراق تقريبا 1.6740 والبقاء فوقها  مالم يخترقها اخذ الحذر    والله الموفق

  
دخلنا شراء عقد  مايكرو   والاستوب 1.6620  
والله الموفق ربنا يرزقك يا جميل

----------


## aljameel

> دخلنا شراء عقد مايكرو والاستوب 1.6620  
> والله الموفق ربنا يرزقك يا جميل

 الله يرزقك موفق بإذن الله 
المهم مراقبته الستوب بعيد ولو عقد مايكرو اذا بالامكان تقديم الستوب للو اليوم افضل 
مجرد يكسر اللو متوقع نزول وممكن اخذه من نقطة افضل  
مع الصعود راقب ماسبق ذكره وتقديم الستوب ولو لنقطة الدخول

----------


## jameel123

تم تنفيذ

----------


## abo_rashed

تنفذ شنو

----------


## رشدي

> الله يرزقك موفق بإذن الله 
> المهم مراقبته الستوب بعيد ولو عقد مايكرو اذا بالامكان تقديم الستوب للو اليوم افضل 
> مجرد يكسر اللو متوقع نزول وممكن اخذه من نقطة افضل  
> مع الصعود راقب ماسبق ذكره وتقديم الستوب ولو لنقطة الدخول

  
ماشى كلامك 1.6650 الاستوب   نقطة الدعم على الديلى ولو ضرب مافى مشاكل 
ننتظر تنبيهك للدخول مرة اخرى او للتعزيز  
ما رأيك فى هذه الموفينجات 50 & 100 & 150 & 200  
تسمى بمؤشر الحلو العام من ابداعات وليد حلو والشار اربع ساعات  
تسلم ايدك على التوصية الرائعة يا حبيبنا الغالى    
*همسة  
تتعب معانا شوية يا حبيبنا وتشرح لنا الاستراتيجية الجديدة اللى احضرتها على رواقة  
ولك الدعاء دائما

----------


## أبو خليل

اخي واستاذنا ابو مروان جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## aljameel

> ماشى كلامك 1.6650 الاستوب نقطة الدعم على الديلى ولو ضرب مافى مشاكل 
> ننتظر تنبيهك للدخول مرة اخرى او للتعزيز  
> ما رأيك فى هذه الموفينجات 50 & 100 & 150 & 200  
> تسمى بمؤشر الحلو العام من ابداعات وليد حلو والشار اربع ساعات  
> تسلم ايدك على التوصية الرائعة يا حبيبنا الغالى    
> *همسة  
> تتعب معانا شوية يا حبيبنا وتشرح لنا الاستراتيجية الجديدة اللى احضرتها على رواقة  
> ولك الدعاء دائما

 أسف على التاخير كنت بعيد عن الجهاز  
انت حلو والاستاذ وليد الحلو حلو 
النتيجة حلووووووووووووة 
رساااااااالة للجميع بدون زعل 
الاستراتيجية وما ادراك مالاستراتيجية وضعتها لكم ولم المس التعاون 
المفروض المشاركة من الجميع واظهار الفرص والتعاون من الجميع هذا يعلم هذا وهكذا 
التعاون مطلووووووب من الجميع لتعم الفائدة  للجميع 
لم المس التعاون ولا المشاركة ولا ولا منكم 
من يسعى للخير الخير يسعى له 
ماقصدته اسعى بما تعرف لخير اخوانك واخواتك الخير يسعى لك  
اخاف اكتب مايدور بخاطري يزعل  الغير محب للخير 
فالسكوت افضل الان 
متى مالمست تعاونكم ومشاركتكم لن اتردد بالمشاركة معكم 
ومتاكد كثير بيشتغل عليها الان ومستفيد منها  يأخذ مايعطي 
حب لاخيك ماتحبه لنفسك 
اليد الواحدة لا تصفق فأنا لوحدي لايمكن ايصال المعلومة  
كيف تتعلم بالمشاركة والسؤال وووووو ال خ 
للمعلومية التحليل بالبداية شارت ومؤاشر نهايته  احساس فصعب ايصال الاحساس  
عجزت بايصالها لكم افهموها كما تصلكم 
أسف لا اقصدك لا سمح الله  انا موجه كلامي للجميع 
والله من وراء القصد

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> ابو مروان انا في مشكله كبيرره هي اني حسابي كلو نصه بيع علي البوند والنص التاني شراء هدج
> المهم انا عاوز تقريبا 100 نقطه علشان اخرج من المطب الي انا فيه ياريت لو تخبرني وممكن انتظر اسبوع واتنين مش مهم المهم ان يكون في وقت مضمون فيه 100 نقطه يعني ياريت تدليني علي الدعم القوي جدا تحت والمقاومه القويه جدا وهصبر اسبوع اتنين شهر مش هتفرق المهم رصيدي يرجع تاني ياريت النقط القويه والارتداد منها

  

> افا الله يجعلها اكبر المصائب 
> كل مشكله ولها حل  
> لعيونك ياغالي والطلب رخيص يابو الهدجات 
> معك حتى ارجاع رأس المال بإذن الله وتوفيقه ولو تبي التدبيله قول يارب 
> كيف خففت عليك ارتاح للاخير تنويم مغنطيسي 
> ابشر بعزك الناس للناس والكل بالله

 أبو مروان حبيبى الف شكر ليك ياريس على مجهودك العظيم بجد  :Eh S(7):  وانا والله بدخل المتداول العربى دة والله اول حاجة عشان اشوف موضوعك لانى مع الايام اكتشفك شخصيتك القوية وكلمتك الجميلة الصادقة ربنا يكرمنا يارب كلنا ويجازيك خير يارب على كل ال بتقدمه للناس واعرف فى ناس بتحبك كتير اوى هنا حتى لو مش بيكتبولك الكلام دة على فكرة ياريس انا عندى نفس مشكلة الاخ خالد بالظبط معايا صفقات فى الكيبل هيدج ومحتاج حوالى 50 نقطة واخرج منها بدون خسارة ان شاء الله  لان اجمالى الصفقات سالب 500 دولار وانا سايبها على ربنا سبحانه وتعالى وعليك باذن الله فايه رايك هل مثلا فى افتتاح السوق على جاب اغلق الصفقات واتوكل على الله انه يمشى فى تجاه تغطية الجاب ال عمله ولا انتظار مكان جيد لاغلاق الشراء او البيع وتكون نقطة قوية ياريت رايك وهنتابع معاك باذن الله كل جديد فى الموضوع دة يا غالى وجزاك الله كل خير يارب  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> اخي واستاذنا ابو مروان جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااا

 هلا ابو خليل 
صباح الخير 
كيف يومك الفوركسي السابق إن شاء الله النتيجة + 
موفق بإذن الله والله يرزقك كل يوم قول أمين

----------


## abo_rashed

الله يجزاك خير 
ممكن سؤال شنو شايف الباوند دولار

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان حبيبى الف شكر ليك ياريس على مجهودك العظيم بجد   وانا والله بدخل المتداول العربى دة والله اول حاجة عشان اشوف موضوعك لانى مع الايام اكتشفك شخصيتك القوية وكلمتك الجميلة الصادقة ربنا يكرمنا يارب كلنا ويجازيك خير يارب على كل ال بتقدمه للناس واعرف فى ناس بتحبك كتير اوى هنا حتى لو مش بيكتبولك الكلام دة على فكرة ياريس انا عندى نفس مشكلة الاخ خالد بالظبط معايا صفقات فى الكيبل هيدج ومحتاج حوالى 50 نقطة واخرج منها بدون خسارة ان شاء الله  لان اجمالى الصفقات سالب 500 دولار وانا سايبها على ربنا سبحانه وتعالى وعليك باذن الله فايه رايك هل مثلا فى افتتاح السوق على جاب اغلق الصفقات واتوكل على الله انه يمشى فى تجاه تغطية الجاب ال عمله ولا انتظار مكان جيد لاغلاق الشراء او البيع وتكون نقطة قوية  ياريت رايك وهنتابع معاك باذن الله كل جديد فى الموضوع دة يا غالى وجزاك الله كل خير يارب

  
اسمحلي بالتعديل على المشاركة  وانا سايبها على ربنا سبحانه وتعالى ثم عليك   جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيكم جميعا  الهدك اذا اكثر من واحد هذا ممتاز بإذن الله ساحاول المساعدة بفك واحد واحد اذا تاكدنا من الاتجاه والله يوفقنا من نقطة جيدة بالفك  ابشر بخدمتك وبخدمة الجميع والله يبعد الخسارة عنك وعن الجميع بإذن الله  المهم تابع وذكرني اذا نسيت  والله يكتب لنا التوفيق

----------


## aljameel

لحضااااااات

----------


## BRUFEN

والله يا أخوي أبو مروان اتمنى أني أستفيد
من شيئ أسمة إستراتيجية ولا إضافة شارت
ولا لو اقدر اختار شارت على كيفي ويناسبني 
ولكن للأسف وأراد الله وما شاء فعل للأسف
مسمى الميتا تريدر لا يعمل أبداً عندي في جهازي
ولا في أي جهاز أجرب فيه من عام 2006
ولكن الحمدلله 
ولكن ياليت الاخوان يفيدونا في خبرتهم حتى ولو 
كانت قليله يمكن الفايده تعم الجميع وكل شخص
وعلى حسب طريقته ممكن يقدر يستفيد 
والله يوفقنا جميعاً لكل خير ياكريم

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> اسمحلي بالتعديل على المشاركة  وانا سايبها على ربنا سبحانه وتعالى ثم عليك   جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيكم جميعا  الهدك اذا اكثر من واحد هذا ممتاز بإذن الله ساحاول المساعدة بفك واحد واحد اذا تاكدنا من الاتجاه والله يوفقنا من نقطة جيدة بالفك  ابشر بخدمتك وبخدمة الجميع والله يبعد الخسارة عنك وعن الجميع بإذن الله  المهم تابع وذكرني اذا نسيت  والله يكتب لنا التوفيق

 طبعا يا غالى على الله سبحانه وتعالى ثم عليك دة قصدى والله  :Eh S(7):  انا فى انتظارك ان شاء الله وانا معايا 5 صفقات 3 شراء عقد ب 4 دولار وعقد ب 4 دولار وعقد ب 8 دولار  و 2 بيع عقد ب 10 دولار و عقد ب 6 دولار اجمالى الشراء ب 16 دولار واجمالى البيع ايضا ب 16 دولار

----------


## دب الفوركس

فى انتظارك

----------


## رشدي

> أسف على التاخير كنت بعيد عن الجهاز  
> انت حلو والاستاذ وليد الحلو حلو 
> النتيجة حلووووووووووووة 
> رساااااااالة للجميع بدون زعل 
> الاستراتيجية وما ادراك مالاستراتيجية وضعتها لكم ولم المس التعاون 
> المفروض المشاركة من الجميع واظهار الفرص والتعاون من الجميع هذا يعلم هذا وهكذا  التعاون مطلووووووب من الجميع لتعم الفائدة للجميع 
> لم المس التعاون ولا المشاركة ولا ولا منكم 
> من يسعى للخير الخير يسعى له 
> ماقصدته اسعى بما تعرف لخير اخوانك واخواتك الخير يسعى لك   اخاف اكتب مايدور بخاطري يزعل الغير محب للخير  فالسكوت افضل الان 
> ...

 معك كل الحق   اخجلتنى من نفسى يا اخى :No3:   احلف لك واعدك   غدا اجازة السوق    سوف انزل التمبلت   واترجم الشرح   وادرسها على رواقة   ونعمل باك تست واطرح الفرص  لن اوعدنى لا تتركنى فى حالة الخطأ او الصواب مشكورا  يا اخى الكبير إذا سمحت لى نلت الشرف

----------


## aljameel

> الله يجزاك خير 
> ممكن سؤال شنو شايف الباوند دولار

 بإذن الله سيصعد 
هو الان واقف بالمنطقة الا نزول الا صعود 
والله اعلم مجرد يصعد فوق 1.6625 يطمئن  بالصعود  
والله الموفق

----------


## abo_rashed

الله يجزاك خير 
ممكن اتبلغنا يعني 
الحين الدخول بشراء او البيع 
وأسأل الرحمن الرحيم ان يرعاك

----------


## aljameel

> والله يا أخوي أبو مروان اتمنى أني أستفيد
> من شيئ أسمة إستراتيجية ولا إضافة شارت
> ولا لو اقدر اختار شارت على كيفي ويناسبني 
> ولكن للأسف وأراد الله وما شاء فعل للأسف
> مسمى الميتا تريدر لا يعمل أبداً عندي في جهازي
> ولا في أي جهاز أجرب فيه من عام 2006
> ولكن الحمدلله 
> ولكن ياليت الاخوان يفيدونا في خبرتهم حتى ولو 
> كانت قليله يمكن الفايده تعم الجميع وكل شخص
> ...

  
بالمشاركة والسؤال تتعلم  
بدايتنا مثلك وتعلمنا بتوفيق الله هو ماهو مستحيل ولا صعب  
لو صعب او مستحيل كان ماتعلمنا  
انا لازلت اتعلم كل يوم شي جديد اكتشف اني لا اعلمه 
ابعد الخجل وأسأل من سأل ماتاه 
بإذن الله بمشاركة وتعاون الجميع الكل يستفيد 
وأنا واحد منكم معكم بقدر المستطاع وبما اعرف بإذن الله لن ابخل عليكم بمااعرف  
والله الموفق

----------


## abo_rashed

الله يعزك ولا يعز عليك احد بأذنه وحوله وقوته
فعلا انا مبتدأ واحب اسال علشان اتعلم 
وتحملوووني ههههههههههه

----------


## aljameel

> معك كل الحق   اخجلتنى من نفسى يا اخى  احلف لك واعدك   غدا اجازة السوق    سوف انزل التمبلت   واترجم الشرح   وادرسها على رواقة   ونعمل باك تست واطرح الفرص  لن اوعدنى لا تتركنى فى حالة الخطأ او الصواب مشكورا يا اخى الكبير إذا سمحت لى نلت الشرف

 الحق مع الجميع 
وجزاك الله خير على ماتقدمه وما تقدمه بإذن الله يكتب بميزان حسناتك 
يد الله مع الجماعة 
كيف تتعلم من الخطى تخطى فتتعلم  
ارى الخطى واسكت معقول اصحح بما اعرف ومالا اعرفه ساقول لا اعرف الحمد لله لايخجلني  
توكل على الله

----------


## aljameel

> الله يجزاك خير 
> ممكن اتبلغنا يعني 
> الحين الدخول بشراء او البيع 
> وأسأل الرحمن الرحيم ان يرعاك

 من لم يدخل بالكيبل شراء من النقطة التي ذكرتها اقصد اللو اليوم 
يراقب الان مالم يصعد فوق 1.6625 ممكن البيع والستوب 1.6240 
البيع بالمراقبه لا للاستعجال  
اكرر لا للاستعجال فوات ربح ولا خسارة 
واكون صريح الان غير واضح واقف بمنطقة محيره والله اعلم 
هو مهي للصعود باي لحضه فالدخول بالمراقبة

----------


## aljameel

المجنون   من يرغب بالدخول شراء من السعر الحالي 148.88  يضع الستوب 148.77  الهدف باختراق 149.55 بإذن الله 149.80  وسنتابع معه نقطة نقطة متوقع يصعد والله اعلم  ومن داخل به من اللو اليوم يراقب فقط   ضرب الستوب مراقبته عند 148.20 + - متوقع الارتداد  وارجعو لتوصية وتطبيق مابها  والله الموفق

----------


## BRUFEN

والله يا اخوي أبو مروان رايتك بيضاء 
وما قصرت والله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه 
ولكن للأسف أنا فلوسي في شركة FXCM
وأشتري وأبيع فيها عن طريق شارت في شركة
ماركتيفا وشركة ماركتيفا ما تقدر تضيف فيها
شارت ولا فيها شارتات تستاهل تتبعها او تفيدك
والميتا تريدر من عام 2006 ما يتصل معي 
في 2007 سألت وحاولت وتعبت ولا فيه فايدة
لحد الشهر الي فات كبت كذا موضوع في كذا منتدى
ولا فيه أي فايدة وكل الشروحات وكل الشارتات 
الي تضاف للبرنامج هو نفسه فقط الميتا تريدر 
ووكلت امري لله سبحانه وحصلت من يدير لي 
محفظة ولكن أشغلني التفكير وأتعبني 
وفي الأخير سلمت الامر لله خلاص مافيه فايده
ولكن ألهمني سبحانه على موقعكم وعلى مواضيع
وأكبرها وانفعها ويشهد الله سبحانه موضوعك
واللهم اجعل كل حرف وكل كلمه وكل سطر في 
ميزان حسناته
ووالله أني أحس بالضيقه وبالزعل للي يشتغل
عنده الميتاتريدر ولا يتعلم ياليت لو أنا مكانه 
ولكن كلمة لو ما تعمر بيت الشروحات ماليه 
المنتديات وأنواع المواقع والشركات لتعليم
الفوركس والدورات ولكن سبحان الله 
وحكمته

----------


## abo_rashed

وياك بأذن لله الى الهدف

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون   من يرغب بالدخول شراء من السعر الحالي 148.88  يضع الستوب 148.77  الهدف باختراق 149.55 بإذن الله 149.80  وسنتابع معه نقطة نقطة متوقع يصعد والله اعلم  ومن داخل به من اللو اليوم يراقب فقط   ضرب الستوب مراقبته عند 148.20 + - متوقع الارتداد  وارجعو لتوصية وتطبيق مابها   والله الموفق

 والله اعلم  كسر 148.40 فالنزول اقرب من الصعود المهم اخذها بالحسبان اتوقع والله اعلم مواصلة النزول وخاصة بكسر 148.10\148

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> والله يا اخوي أبو مروان رايتك بيضاء 
> وما قصرت والله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه 
> ولكن للأسف أنا فلوسي في شركة FXCM
> وأشتري وأبيع فيها عن طريق شارت في شركة
> ماركتيفا وشركة ماركتيفا ما تقدر تضيف فيها
> شارت ولا فيها شارتات تستاهل تتبعها او تفيدك
> والميتا تريدر من عام 2006 ما يتصل معي 
> في 2007 سألت وحاولت وتعبت ولا فيه فايدة
> لحد الشهر الي فات كبت كذا موضوع في كذا منتدى
> ...

 يارب مشكلتك تتحل وحاول تغير ويندوز وتشوف حل

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ابو مروان ايه وضع اليورو دولار يا غالى
انا بالامس سالتك وكلامك الحمد لله رب العالمين حصل 
وارتد من القرب من 1.4965 والان عمل هاى لهذا اليوم عند 1.5015 
ثم نزل ل 1.4995 مرة اخرى ما رايك بوضعه الان 
ولو نازل تانى هل تتوقع ينزل لنفس النقاط السابقة 1.4965 
والف شكر ليك يا باشا

----------


## aljameel

> والله يا اخوي أبو مروان رايتك بيضاء 
> وما قصرت والله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه 
> ولكن للأسف أنا فلوسي في شركة FXCM
> وأشتري وأبيع فيها عن طريق شارت في شركة
> ماركتيفا وشركة ماركتيفا ما تقدر تضيف فيها
> شارت ولا فيها شارتات تستاهل تتبعها او تفيدك
> والميتا تريدر من عام 2006 ما يتصل معي 
> في 2007 سألت وحاولت وتعبت ولا فيه فايدة
> لحد الشهر الي فات كبت كذا موضوع في كذا منتدى
> ...

  
جزاك الله خير  
لا تيأس لكل مجتهد نصيب 
اعمل على برامج اخرى مثلا ODL MetaTrader انا اعمل عليه ديمو 
والحساب الحقيقي بالفيكسول 
اذا رغبت به ارفعه لك الان

----------


## رشدي

طيب يا استاذنا   اتعبك معايا ولو انك صعبان عليا والله من كثرة الردود والمشاركات غير متابعة الشاشة كان الله  فى العون   اول اجتهاد من تلميذ خيباااااااااااااان   قولى بقى ايه المؤشرين اللى تحت دوول مش فاهم منهم حاجة  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان ايه وضع اليورو دولار يا غالى
> انا بالامس سالتك وكلامك الحمد لله رب العالمين حصل 
> وارتد من القرب من 1.4965 والان عمل هاى لهذا اليوم عند 1.5015 
> ثم نزل ل 1.4995 مرة اخرى ما رايك بوضعه الان 
> ولو نازل تانى هل تتوقع ينزل لنفس النقاط السابقة 1.4965 
> والف شكر ليك يا باشا

 والله اعلم حتى اللحضه لم ارى لليورو نزول  
ولكن كل شي محتمل  
نفس النقاط التي ذكرتها لو نزل والله اعلم 
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## BRUFEN

ما شاء الله تبارك الله جمايلك مالقيت لها محل 
الله يوفقك ويسهل امورك ويكتب لك بكل خطوه
سلامه يارب 
ولا والله ماني مكلف عليك ببحث على البرنامج 
ولو ما قدرت اوصله بحاول اوصله ولكن والله
مقدر أقبله وانت تشتغل عليه 
احرجتني وأفحمتني

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم حتى اللحضه لم ارى لليورو نزول  
> ولكن كل شي محتمل  
> نفس النقاط التي ذكرتها لو نزل والله اعلم 
> موفق بإذن الله

 كسر 1.4973 والله اعلم سينزل لل 1.4930 تقريبا  والباقي كما بالتوصية  المهم تقديم الستوب لل 1.4973  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> طيب يا استاذنا   اتعبك معايا ولو انك صعبان عليا والله من كثرة الردود والمشاركات غير متابعة الشاشة كان الله فى العون   اول اجتهاد من تلميذ خيباااااااااااااان   قولى بقى ايه المؤشرين اللى تحت دوول مش فاهم منهم حاجة

 ماشاء الله بداية ممتازه 
ساحاول التقاط عمله بها فرص وارفق الشارت 
وسنتحاور عليه 
الصبر الان براقب العملات

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الله ينور عليك يا ابو مروان الف شكر ليك يا غالى

----------


## داون جونز

ننتظرك

----------


## aljameel

المجنون   من يفوت المجنون مجنون  السعر الحالي  148.65  اتوقع انه لايكسر 148.40\45  كسرها اتوقع مزيد من النزول وخاصة بكسر 148\148.10  كسر 147 عليه السلام   اهداف خياليه 134 \120   المهم نراقب ومن اقرب نقطة لل 148.40 شراء ونفسها الستوب  كسرها بنراقب ماذكرته بالتوصية السابقة  ومن يرغب بالبيع بعد الكسر يضع ستوب 20 نقطة   ومراقبة ماذكر بالسابق  الصعود كما ذكرته بالسابق اهداف وغيرها  والله الموفق

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

مارأيك ياليورو ين يا أستاذ جميل لأنه عندي صفقة شراء مفتوحة ؟

----------


## رشدي

طيب على بركة الله  س: كيفية تشغيل مؤشر الجميل  على الشارت ؟  ج: بعد عمل داونلوود للمؤشر   افتح الملف  يظهر لك        maf_3.ex4  &  maf_2.ex4    &  maf_1.ex4   &maf_4.ex4    خذ جميعهم نسخ وضعهم فى مجلد indicators  تجده باخل مجلد experts ببرنامج الميتاتريدر يمكنك الوصول ه من  Program Files   باقى ملف وحد وهو Mafioso Trading Robot.ex4   ضعه مباشرة بداخل مجلد  experts    اغلق برنامج الميتا تريدر وافتحه مرة اخرى ومن خيار المتصفح  تابع كما فى لصور المرفقة (((()))))  واخيرا من قائمة المؤشرات ادرج المؤشر تلو الآخر    maf_3.ex4  &  maf_2.ex4    &  maf_1.ex4   &maf_4.ex4

----------


## aljameel

> مارأيك ياليورو ين يا أستاذ جميل لأنه عندي صفقة شراء مفتوحة ؟

 حتى اللحضه والله اعلم صاعد بإذن الله  وكما ذكرت بالتوصية اهداف ونقاط لاتغير  الان احتمال ينزل لل 134.10 تقريبا بشرط كسر 134.35 والاحتمل غير مؤكد والله اعلم  اختراق 135.37 صعود في صعود والله اعلم والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> طيب على بركة الله  س: كيفية تشغيل مؤشر الجميل على الشارت ؟  ج: بعد عمل داونلوود للمؤشر   افتح الملف يظهر لك maf_3.ex4 & maf_2.ex4 & maf_1.ex4 &maf_4.ex4    خذ جميعهم نسخ وضعهم فى مجلد indicators تجده باخل مجلد experts ببرنامج الميتاتريدر يمكنك الوصول ه من Program Files   باقى ملف وحد وهو Mafioso Trading Robot.ex4  ضعه مباشرة بداخل مجلد experts    اغلق برنامج الميتا تريدر وافتحه مرة اخرى ومن خيار المتصفح  تابع كما فى لصور المرفقة (((()))))  واخيرا من قائمة المؤشرات ادرج المؤشر تلو الآخر   maf_3.ex4 & maf_2.ex4 & maf_1.ex4 &maf_4.ex4

 جزاك الله خير ياوجه الخير 
بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار  والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.4991  شراء من بعد مراقبة من اقرب نقطة لل 1.4973  الستوب 1.4973  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5090  لو ضرب الستوب ارجعو للتوصية السابقة فيها نقاط الدخول  والاهداف واخرى  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم  واقف فوق 1.6550 فاحتمال الارتداد وصعود وارد   نزل تحتها وكسر اللو اليوم  كما ذكرت بالسابق 1.6500\1.6480  والباقي بالتوصيات السابقة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

توقع خاصة  الكيبل والمجنون خلال الدقائق القادمة  لديهم انفجار سعري  يافوق ياتحت الله اعلم  استعداد والاستفادة منهم اذا اصاب التوقع  الوقف بمنطقة بوادر انفجار سعري  والله اعلم

----------


## aljooore

> الكيبل والله اعلم  واقف فوق 1.6550 فاحتمال الارتداد وصعود وارد   نزل تحتها وكسر اللو اليوم  كما ذكرت بالسابق 1.6500\1.6480  والباقي بالتوصيات السابقة   والله الموفق

   do you think i can open the hedg naw for him

----------


## aljameel

> do you think i can open the hedg naw for him

 عرررررررررررررررررربي 
الان لديه والله اعلم انفجار سعري يافوق ياتحت 
لا للاستعجال نتاكد بالاول افضل وسابلغ بالفك بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار  والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.4991  شراء من بعد مراقبة من اقرب نقطة لل 1.4973  الستوب 1.4973  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5090  لو ضرب الستوب ارجعو للتوصية السابقة فيها نقاط الدخول  والاهداف واخرى   والله الموفق

   

> الكيبل والله اعلم  واقف فوق 1.6550 فاحتمال الارتداد وصعود وارد   نزل تحتها وكسر اللو اليوم  كما ذكرت بالسابق 1.6500\1.6480  والباقي بالتوصيات السابقة  والله الموفق

   

> توقع خاصة  الكيبل والمجنون خلال الدقائق القادمة  لديهم انفجار سعري  يافوق ياتحت الله اعلم  استعداد والاستفادة منهم اذا اصاب التوقع  الوقف بمنطقة بوادر انفجار سعري   والله اعلم

   
للمشاااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljooore

> عرررررررررررررررررربي 
> الان لديه والله اعلم انفجار سعري يافوق ياتحت 
> لا للاستعجال نتاكد بالاول افضل وسابلغ بالفك بإذن الله

   هههه ان شاء الله 
شوف حسابي بكبره 100  
اذا سكرته الحين بكون خسرت 9 دولار للبيع 
 يالله العوض ولا الحريمه على قولتهم  
بما انك تقول اللي ما يشتري المجنون مجنون عيل الباوند ممكن يرافقه صعود الكيبل

----------


## رشدي

كيف نتكهن بالانفجر السعرى على حد علمى البولينجر وضعه طبيعى  
عاوز افهم !

----------


## aljameel

> كيف نتكهن بالانفجر السعرى على حد علمى البولينجر وضعه طبيعى  
> عاوز افهم !

  النقطة التي ذكرتها امس للكيبل 1.6550 
والمجنون قريب من 148.45  
  واقفين فوقهما بكم نقطة مايقارب ساعة او اقل من ذلك 
الوقف عند نقاط كما بالسابق اما كسر ونزول  او ارتداد وصعود 
فنتوقع الانفجار السعري والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> هههه ان شاء الله 
> شوف حسابي بكبره 100  
> اذا سكرته الحين بكون خسرت 9 دولار للبيع 
> يالله العوض ولا الحريمه على قولتهم  
> بما انك تقول اللي ما يشتري المجنون مجنون عيل الباوند ممكن يرافقه صعود الكيبل

 الان شايف صعود ليس مؤاكد انما  الفك عقد واحد واصل سابلغ بفك الاخر

----------


## aljooore

انا اشوفه على فوق سكرته بخسارة 10 دولار  وان شاء الله ما يخيب ظني ويكمل لفوق

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم دقائق لاتتجاوز 15 دقيقه 
وبإذن الله ساعود لكم

----------


## eto2

الجمد لله ان هذا الموضوع عاد لنشاطه السابق 
وشكرا للاخ ابو مروان

----------


## aljooore

شو سبب النزول

----------


## مستثمر صغير

:016:  العلم عند الله  :016:   ان الباوند دولار متجه جنووووووووووووووب  من الاسعار الحالية 1.6566

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم  بكسر 148.40 سيسحب معه الباقي  النزول النزول لاغير والله اعلم

----------


## aljooore

يورو دولار ستوب لوز

----------


## ALHAMAD

> المجنون والله اعلم  بكسر 148.40 سيسحب معه الباقي  النزول النزول لاغير والله اعلم

 فعلا اخي النزول راح يكون انفجار صاروخي مليون بالمئه

----------


## lionofegypt2020

فى الانتظار اخى الغالى
وبالنسبة لليورو دولار مازال وضعه نزول
الان وصل سعره الى 1.4937 وبدا يرتد فوق شوية
شكله نازل ناوى يخترق 1.4930 الله اعلم

----------


## peace&love

في خبر على اليورو نشوف الخبر كمان 5 دقايق ...هل حيكون مع النزول او ضده ...الانتاج الصناعي

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 149.50  مجرد كسر اليوم 148.40 فهو للنزول مهمها صعد  الان عمل قمة عند 149.70   المهم راقبوه الان لو صعد عند 150 اتوقع منها يبداء رحلة النزول والستوب نقطة الارتداد  مالم يصعد فوق 149.70 تكون الستوب   لو واصل صعود من اقرب نقطة لل 151.60 بيع  والستوب151.60  هدف النزول بإذن الله 147.70  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم  السعر الحالي  1.6555  توقعي بإن هذا مسار الكيبل والله   تحت 1.6590 وهي الستوب  متوقع هدف بإذن الله 1.6500\1.6480  من الهدف بإذن الله صعود لل 1.6590 تقريبا او 1.6630 تقريبا  من احد النقطتين يرتد نزول   وهدف النزول بإذن الله  1.6435  والله الموفق  المهم مالم يكسر 1.6410  فهو للصعود  كسرها متوقع النزول لل 1.6280 والله اعلم

----------


## رشدي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السلام عليكم  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم فرصة   بإذن الله نتوفق به  السعر الحالي 1.6690  اتوقع والله اعلم فرصة للشراء من 1.6680 لل 1.6650  واتوقع والله اعلم اذا عنده نيت النزول تكون النقطة 1.6650 نهاية النزول  واحتمال لايكسر 1.6657 واحتمال يكسرها وينزل للنقطة 1.6650 تقريبا ويرتد صعود  هو نزل لل 1.6682 هل اكتفى بالنزول الله اعلم  المهم مراقبته   الستوب نقطة الارتداد  هدفه بإذن الله 1.7100 باختراق الهاي اليومي 1.6971  الشراء بعقد صغير وتركه يسرح ويمرح   يهمنا الدخول الصحيح والستوب اللو   الرجاء للاستعجال مراقبته نبي ندخل بستوب صغير   واذا كتب لنا التوفيق بإذن الله هدفنا كبير  نزول تحت 1.6650 يفضل الابتعاد المؤاقت     دايما استوب ابو مروان يدعى بالاستوب المسحوور  كسر 1.6620 الابتعاد الكلي عن الشراء  لا للبيع بعد الكسر مجرد يتاكد النزول إن شاء الله ندخل من منطقة جيدة وستوب صغير  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  وللتوضيح اكثر كموجه عامه صاعده تصحيحها عند 1.6650 تمثل 38%  وكموجه متوسطة صاعده تصحيحها عند 1.6680 تمثل 50% فلو نزلت تحت 50% لل 1.6650 وهي منطقة الحيرة بين 50% و 61% فهذا طبيعي والله اعلم  فرضا ارتد وصعد يهمنا اختراق تقريبا 1.6740 والبقاء فوقها  مالم يخترقها اخذ الحذر    والله الموفق

  :Noco:

----------


## كاستر

موفقيت باذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> 

 مبروووووووووك ياحلووو تستاهل كل خير  بالنسبة للباوند فرنك  هو الحمد لله وصل لنقطة الشراء باعلى بنقطتين 1.6652  الان راقب التالي  صعد لل 1.6816 في حال لم يصعد فوقها تعتبر استوب للبيع  يهمنا يكون فوق 1.6740 وضعها استوب للشراء  اختراق 1.6860 بإذن الله يواصل صعود للهدف  هذه معطياته والله اعلم  ماعليك الا العب معه صعود ونزول   اهداف النزول تتعب بجمع النقاط  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> موفقيت باذن الله

 الجميع بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 149.50  مجرد كسر اليوم 148.40 فهو للنزول مهمها صعد  الان عمل قمة عند 149.70   المهم راقبوه الان لو صعد عند 150 اتوقع منها يبداء رحلة النزول والستوب نقطة الارتداد  مالم يصعد فوق 149.70 تكون الستوب   لو واصل صعود من اقرب نقطة لل 151.60 بيع  والستوب151.60  هدف النزول بإذن الله 147.70   والله الموفق

   من يفوت المجنون مجنوووووووووووووووووووون  والله اعلم شايف له اهداف تحت 151.60  بشرط كسر 147  الهدف الاول  بإذن الله  134   الهدف الثاني بإذن الله  120  هل تصدق الموجه الله اعلم  طبعا الاهدف على المدى البعيد  والله يكتب لنا ولكم الرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.4860  سأجتهد برسم لكم خارطة الطريق لليورو   والله يكتب لها النجاح  والله اعلم  مجرد كسر 1.6912 فهو للنزول   دخلنا بموجه متوسطه هابطه والله اعلم  اتوقع والله اعلم نزول الان لل 1.6845 + - تقريبا   ومنها يرتد صعود اذا ارتد ندخل شراء   والستوب نقطة الارتداد  هدف الصعود بإذن الله   1.4880\1.4900  من الهدف متوقع ارتداد ونزول بإذن الله  ندخل بيع من الهدف   والستوب 1.4917  وهدف النزول بإذن الله 1.4750  مالم يكسر 1.4730 فهو صاعد فممكن الشراء وهي الستوب  واتوقع لايكسرها والله اعلم  كسرها سيذهب به لل 1.4650  فوق 1.4650 فنحن بموجه عامه صاعده هدفها بإذن الله   1.5250  والله الموفق

----------


## مستثمر صغير

اخي ابو مروان الله يوفقك  :Hands:  ممكن نظرتك للكيبل وين ممكن يتجه واين اهدافه لانه محيرنا مرة ولم تتضح اي صورة او اتجاه له ؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

شوف شارت الاستراتيجية ياحليو انت  djzero  وللجميع احاول ربط الاستراتيجية بالتحليل الرقمي  طبعا على الديلي  تقاطع 1 وتقاطع 2  والله اعلم اشارة نزول   مجرد اعطو اشارة نزول بالتقاطع متوقع كسر الدعم المنقط بالازرق 1.6658  يلغى النزول اذا تبداء تغير اتجاه التقاطعات   والعكس اذا تقاطع ايجابي للصعود  ساتكلم اليوتيا   الصعود   هو نزل لل 1.6652 وهي تمثل 50% تصحيح للموجه الصاعده  وارتد منها وصعد  الان هو واقف عند نقطة تصحيح 50% وهي تمثل الهاي اليوم 1.6816  اختراق 1.6860 يدعم الصعود للهدف بإذن الله وهي تمثل 61%  وكلما صعد ياكد الهدف بإذن الله  امامه نقطة مهمه يجب اختراقها وهي النقط الحمراء بالاستراتيجيه تمثل 1.6971  مالم يخترقها توقع النزول وهي الستوب للنزول  لمعرفة هل يخترق او لا يخترق  راقب التقاطعات بالاستراتيجيه بيكون تقاطعهم عكس تقاطع النزول  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم  السعر الحالي  1.6555  توقعي بإن هذا مسار الكيبل والله   تحت 1.6590 وهي الستوب  متوقع هدف بإذن الله 1.6500\1.6480  من الهدف بإذن الله صعود لل 1.6590 تقريبا او 1.6630 تقريبا  من احد النقطتين يرتد نزول   وهدف النزول بإذن الله  1.6435  والله الموفق  المهم مالم يكسر 1.6410  فهو للصعود   كسرها متوقع النزول لل 1.6280 والله اعلم

   

> اخي ابو مروان الله يوفقك  ممكن نظرتك للكيبل وين ممكن يتجه واين اهدافه لانه محيرنا مرة  ولم تتضح اي صورة او اتجاه له ؟؟؟؟

     هلا اخي   توقعي مجرد كسره امس لل 1.6610 فهو للنزول وذكرت البارح نقطة الكسر  الان وحتى اللحضه لا جديد كما ذكرت عنه قبل ساعة  الجديد لو مانزل للهدف 1.6500\6480 وصعد فوق 6590   واخترق 1.6625 وواصل صعود فوق 1.6650   احتمال يواصل صعود   ونفس الشي لو نزل للهدف وارتد من الهدف صعود كما بالتوصية المرفقة   واخترق 1.6625 وواصل صعود فوق 1.6650   احتمال يواصل صعود   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون والله اعلم   السعر الحالي 149.50  مجرد كسر اليوم 148.40 فهو للنزول مهمها صعد  الان عمل قمة عند 149.70   المهم راقبوه الان لو صعد عند 150 اتوقع منها يبداء رحلة النزول والستوب نقطة الارتداد  مالم يصعد فوق 149.70 تكون الستوب   لو واصل صعود من اقرب نقطة لل 151.60 بيع  والستوب151.60  هدف النزول بإذن الله 147.70   والله الموفق

     

> من يفوت المجنون مجنوووووووووووووووووووون   والله اعلم شايف له اهداف تحت 151.60   بشرط كسر 147   الهدف الاول بإذن الله 134    الهدف الثاني بإذن الله 120   هل تصدق الموجه الله اعلم   طبعا الاهدف على المدى البعيد   والله يكتب لنا ولكم الرزق جميعا

 ساتكلم عن الصعود   كأني ارى قلب للنيه من النزول للصعود  والله اعلم  المجنون السعر الحالي 149.60  فوق 149.40 متوقع يصعد  فانتم امامكم خيار النزول والصعود  بالنسبة للصعود الرجوع لتوصية امس كتبتها  وفيها التوقعات والاهداف شرح كامل  والله الموفق   والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم   السعر الحالي  1.6555  توقعي بإن هذا مسار الكيبل والله   تحت 1.6590 وهي الستوب  متوقع هدف بإذن الله 1.6500\1.6480  من الهدف بإذن الله صعود لل 1.6590 تقريبا او 1.6630 تقريبا  من احد النقطتين يرتد نزول   وهدف النزول بإذن الله  1.6435  والله الموفق  المهم مالم يكسر 1.6410  فهو للصعود   كسرها متوقع النزول لل 1.6280 والله اعلم

  

> هلا اخي   توقعي مجرد كسره امس لل 1.6610 فهو للنزول وذكرت البارح نقطة الكسر  الان وحتى اللحضه لا جديد كما ذكرت عنه قبل ساعة  الجديد لو مانزل للهدف 1.6500\6480 وصعد فوق 6590  واخترق 1.6625 وواصل صعود فوق 1.6650   احتمال يواصل صعود   ونفس الشي لو نزل للهدف وارتد من الهدف صعود كما بالتوصية المرفقة  واخترق 1.6625 وواصل صعود فوق 1.6650   احتمال يواصل صعود   والله الموفق[/center]

 والكيبل في حال الصعود  والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6550  من يرغب بالشراء من السعر الحالي  الستوب اللو 1.6515  والباقي كما بالتوصية  والله الموفق  امامكم خيارين الصعود والنزول  من يجيد التعامل مع المعطيات بإذن الله يجني مئات النقاط

----------


## رشدي

> مبروووووووووك ياحلووو تستاهل كل خير  بالنسبة للباوند فرنك  هو الحمد لله وصل لنقطة الشراء باعلى بنقطتين 1.6652  الان راقب التالي  صعد لل 1.6816 في حال لم يصعد فوقها تعتبر استوب للبيع  يهمنا يكون فوق 1.6740 وضعها استوب للشراء  اختراق 1.6860 بإذن الله يواصل صعود للهدف  هذه معطياته والله اعلم  ماعليك الا العب معه صعود ونزول   اهداف النزول تتعب بجمع النقاط  والله الموفق

 الفضل لله ومجهودك ربنا يبارك فيك 
130 نقطة لغايت الان   
ايه ده يا حبيب الكل  
لسه راجع من الشغل يا عمو  وشايفك مبدع والله خايف عليك من الحسد 
دقائق  يا حبيبنا نحضر الشارتات ونتابع معاك

----------


## رشدي

> شوف شارت الاستراتيجية ياحليو انت djzero    وللجميع احاول ربط الاستراتيجية بالتحليل الرقمي  طبعا على الديلي  تقاطع 1 وتقاطع 2 والله اعلم اشارة نزول   مجرد اعطو اشارة نزول بالتقاطع متوقع كسر الدعم المنقط بالازرق 1.6658  يلغى النزول اذا تبداء تغير اتجاه التقاطعات   والعكس اذا تقاطع ايجابي للصعود  ساتكلم اليوتيا   الصعود   هو نزل لل 1.6652 وهي تمثل 50% تصحيح للموجه الصاعده  وارتد منها وصعد  الان هو واقف عند نقطة تصحيح 50% وهي تمثل الهاي اليوم 1.6816  اختراق 1.6860 يدعم الصعود للهدف بإذن الله وهي تمثل 61%  وكلما صعد ياكد الهدف بإذن الله  امامه نقطة مهمه يجب اختراقها وهي النقط الحمراء بالاستراتيجيه تمثل 1.6971  مالم يخترقها توقع النزول وهي الستوب للنزول  لمعرفة هل يخترق او لا يخترق  راقب التقاطعات بالاستراتيجيه بيكون تقاطعهم عكس تقاطع النزول  والله الموفق

    ماشى كلامك يا عمى  طيب نشوف كده فرصة على الاربع ساعات ولو احد يبغى الدخول فيها   وهى ماشية لونج مع توصية الساحر ابو مروان   حدثت التقاطعات واعطت اشارة الدخول شراء ننتظر اختراق المقاومة باللون الأحمر ولو بنقطة   والأستوب 1.6867 او اقل ب10 نقاط   والهدف المقاومة الثانية 1.6993 او اقل ب 10 نقاط   * احذر الدخول مازلت تحت لتجريب وان صفقتى شراء اصلا محققة 130 نقطة الى الآن   * الدخول فقط بموافقة الساحر الجميل ابو مروان   * دعوة للمتابعة بارك الله فيكم    التعديل   *نسيت الشارت

----------


## رشدي

فرصة قد تتحقق اليوم   ننتظر تطاب المؤشرات سواء بيع او شراء للدخول   مع انى ارجح تطابق شروط البيع !  ما رأيك يا استاذ   *احذر الدخول هذه الاسترايجية تحت التجربة لا ينصح بالدخول الا بعد موافقة ابو مروان

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ابو مروان ايه رايك فى اليورو دولار يا باشا
بالنسبة لاستراتيجيتنا تحياتى لك ياريس

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
صباااااااااااااااااااح الخحير جميعا 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## abo_rashed

صباح النور

----------


## رشدي

> السلام عليكم 
> صباااااااااااااااااااح الخحير جميعا 
> موفقين بإذن الله

   صباح النور والهنا والسرور يا حبيبنا   خايف والله اليوم من الدخول على المجنون والكيبل   صحح لى الأمثلة علشان نتعلم ؟  وكمان شوف لنا الفرصة دى؟  الدولار ين البيع بعد كسر البايفوت

----------


## رشدي

وكمان لاحظت شيء مش متأكدممكن يكون مهم ! 
ملاحظة تكون الفرصة على الفريمات الصغيرة وبعدين انتظار تكونها على الفريمات الأكبر والخروج عند عدم تحقيقها 
مثال :-
 فرصة شورت على فريم 30دقيقة 
الدخول ثم متابعة فريم الساعة عند التحقق نأخذ تعزيز للصفقة مثلا
ثم المتابعة على اربع ساعات تحققت نفس الفرصة
ننتظر على فريم اليومى  
ما رأيك يا حبيبنا

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 149.50  مجرد كسر اليوم 148.40 فهو للنزول مهمها صعد  الان عمل قمة عند 149.70   المهم راقبوه الان لو صعد عند 150 اتوقع منها يبداء رحلة النزول والستوب نقطة الارتداد  مالم يصعد فوق 149.70 تكون الستوب   لو واصل صعود من اقرب نقطة لل 151.60 بيع  والستوب151.60  هدف النزول بإذن الله 147.70   والله الموفق

   

> من يفوت المجنون مجنوووووووووووووووووووون  والله اعلم شايف له اهداف تحت 151.60  بشرط كسر 147  الهدف الاول بإذن الله 134   الهدف الثاني بإذن الله 120  هل تصدق الموجه الله اعلم  طبعا الاهدف على المدى البعيد  والله يكتب لنا ولكم الرزق جميعا

     

> ساتكلم عن الصعود   كأني ارى قلب للنيه من النزول للصعود  والله اعلم  المجنون السعر الحالي 149.60  فوق 149.40 متوقع يصعد  فانتم امامكم خيار النزول والصعود  بالنسبة للصعود الرجوع لتوصية امس كتبتها  وفيها التوقعات والاهداف شرح كامل  والله الموفق    والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

   تحديث للمجنون   لن يفلت مني بإذن الله وتوفيقه وين مابيروح معه  واكررررر نصيحة المجنوووووون جنووووون  الستوب لايذكر للبيع  ورجاااااائي الخاص الاحتفاظ به للاسبوع القادم   والله اعلم   النزوووول بإذن الله  انا حددت الصعود نقطة 150 والحمد لله وصل لها  الان المتوقع مواصلة الصعود لل 150.85 + - تقريبا  بشرط اختراق 150 ومتوقع الاختراق وهي الستوب للبيع مالم يخترق  ومتوقع منها ارتداد ونزول لو واصل صعود واتوقع لن يصعد فوق 151  ولكن نضع اي احتمال المهم لو صعد فوقها من اقرب نقطة لل 151.60 البيع  والستوب 151.60  مالم يصعد فوق 151 نضع الستوب 151  هدف النزول بإذن الله   147.50 \ 147  كسر 147 ثم كسر 146  134 بإذن الله   الصعووود بإذن الله  من يرغب الدخول شراء من السعر الحالي 149.64  يضع الستوب 149.40 او الستوب 148.80  لو نزل تحت 149.40 الشراء من اقرب نقطة لل 148.80  الستوب للشراء 148.80  لاتخافو من الشراء ضرب الستوب 148.80 او 148.75  بيع ونفس اهداف النزول 147.50 لن نخسر بنطلع بربح  وضعت الشراء فرضا واصل صعود نكون معه بالصعود  لو واصل صعود واخترق 151.40 ثم اخترق 151.60  الاهداف بإذن الله   152.80\153  156.70   وضعت لكم جميع الخيارات وين مايرووح نحن معه  بإذن الله وتوفيقه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> وكمان لاحظت شيء مش متأكدممكن يكون مهم ! 
> ملاحظة تكون الفرصة على الفريمات الصغيرة وبعدين انتظار تكونها على الفريمات الأكبر والخروج عند عدم تحقيقها 
> مثال :-
> فرصة شورت على فريم 30دقيقة 
> الدخول ثم متابعة فريم الساعة عند التحقق نأخذ تعزيز للصفقة مثلا
> ثم المتابعة على اربع ساعات تحققت نفس الفرصة
> ننتظر على فريم اليومى  
> ما رأيك يا حبيبنا

 لا تعمل الا على الفريمات الكبيرة افضل يوم 4 ساعات 
متى ماتحصل على فرصة أسالني وانا اكد لك او لا 
منها تتعرف على الاستراتيجية وتفهما اكثر بإذن الله

----------


## رشدي

> لا تعمل الا على الفريمات الكبيرة افضل يوم 4 ساعات 
> متى ماتحصل على فرصة أسالني وانا اكد لك او لا 
> منها تتعرف على الاستراتيجية وتفهما اكثر بإذن الله

  
حاضر  :A004:

----------


## aljameel

> صباح النور والهنا والسرور يا حبيبنا   خايف والله اليوم من الدخول على المجنون والكيبل   صحح لى الأمثلة علشان نتعلم ؟  وكمان شوف لنا الفرصة دى؟  الدولار ين البيع بعد كسر البايفوت

 لاتخاف من المجنون والكيبل 
والله ياخذو مني الوقت والجهد باستخراج نقاطهم وتحليلهم  
ويهون كل شي مقابل كسب الاجر بإذن الله 
اذا أستفاد منه احدكم 
 المجنون جنوون والخيار لك 
فانت لاينقصك الخبرة بالتعامل معه سهل جدا اذا عرفت معطيات التحليل 
الدولار ين ساكتب عنه بعد قليل

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو دولار  السعر الحالي  1.4860  سأجتهد برسم لكم خارطة الطريق لليورو   والله يكتب لها النجاح  والله اعلم  مجرد كسر 1.6912 فهو للنزول   دخلنا بموجه متوسطه هابطه والله اعلم  اتوقع والله اعلم نزول الان لل 1.6845 + - تقريبا   ومنها يرتد صعود اذا ارتد ندخل شراء   والستوب نقطة الارتداد  هدف الصعود بإذن الله   1.4880\1.4900  من الهدف متوقع ارتداد ونزول بإذن الله  ندخل بيع من الهدف   والستوب 1.4917  وهدف النزول بإذن الله 1.4750  مالم يكسر 1.4730 فهو صاعد فممكن الشراء وهي الستوب  واتوقع لايكسرها والله اعلم  كسرها سيذهب به لل 1.4650  فوق 1.4650 فنحن بموجه عامه صاعده هدفها بإذن الله   1.5250   والله الموفق

   الحمد لله نزل كما توقعت ولكن اقل بكم نقطة لل 1.4820  ومن ثم ارتد وصعد اتمنى انكم استفدتم منه نزول وصعود  الان والله اعلم  نراقب التالي   الان هو عمل قمة عند 1.4870 اما يواصل صعود او يكتفي بها ومنها نزول وهدف النزول 1.6800 \ 1.4755  ولكن احتمال الصعود للهدف الذي ذكرته 1.4880\1.4900  منها اما ارتداد ونزول او مواصلة لل 920 واصل صعود بعدها 945  متوقع من احدهم ارتداد ونزول بإذن الله  اختراق 1.4971  تاكيد للصعود بإذن الله وننسى النزول  واهداف الصعود بإذن الله بأختراق الهاي ومتوقع الاختراق  1.5150  1.5250  السعر الحالي 1.4858  المهم الستوب للشراء 1.4830  والستوب للبيع من السعر الحالي الهاي 1.4870 فيما لوماواصل صعود ولا انصح الان بالبيع الا بعد مراقبه   لو نزل للهدف 1.4750 \1.4755 كما ذكرت شراء  كسر 1.4750 اقصى نزول اتوقع من 1.4690 لل 1.4670  ومنها يتم الشراء  والله الموفق

----------


## eto2

شعلة نشاط 
بسم الله ما شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم   السعر الحالي  1.6555  توقعي بإن هذا مسار الكيبل والله   تحت 1.6590 وهي الستوب  متوقع هدف بإذن الله 1.6500\1.6480  من الهدف بإذن الله صعود لل 1.6590 تقريبا او 1.6630 تقريبا  من احد النقطتين يرتد نزول   وهدف النزول بإذن الله  1.6435  والله الموفق  المهم مالم يكسر 1.6410  فهو للصعود   كسرها متوقع النزول لل 1.6280 والله اعلم

  

> هلا اخي   توقعي مجرد كسره امس لل 1.6610 فهو للنزول وذكرت البارح نقطة الكسر  الان وحتى اللحضه لا جديد كما ذكرت عنه قبل ساعة  الجديد لو مانزل للهدف 1.6500\6480 وصعد فوق 6590  واخترق 1.6625 وواصل صعود فوق 1.6650   احتمال يواصل صعود   ونفس الشي لو نزل للهدف وارتد من الهدف صعود كما بالتوصية المرفقة  واخترق 1.6625 وواصل صعود فوق 1.6650   احتمال يواصل صعود   والله الموفق[/center]

     

> والكيبل في حال الصعود   والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6550  من يرغب بالشراء من السعر الحالي  الستوب اللو 1.6515  والباقي كما بالتوصية  والله الموفق  امامكم خيارين الصعود والنزول   من يجيد التعامل مع المعطيات بإذن الله يجني مئات النقاط

   الحمد لله كما توقعت بالصعود ووصل لل 1.6606  من دخل به شراء  الان نراقب التالي والله اعلم  متوقع الصعود لل 1.6630 \1.6640  باختراق 1.6624 ومتوقع الاختراق والله اعلم  اما يرتد نزول او يواصل صعود   اخترق 1.6650 وهي الستوب للبيع متوقع بإذن الله 1.6680  اخترق 1.6681 وهي الستوب للبيع متوقع بإذن الله 1.6720  من احدهم ارتداد والله اعلم ونزول   يهمنا نقطة 1.6650 اختراقها احتمال يواصل صعوود   وتاكيد الصعود باختراق 1.6785  وهدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.7000 باختراق الهاي 1.6842  والله اعلم  من داخل شراء من البداية تقديم الستوب مع الصعود  باختراق 1.6624 نقدم الستوب 1.6590  اختراق 1.6650 نقدم الستوب 1.6620  واهدف النزول كما ذكرتها بالسابق المرفقه  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> شعلة نشاط 
> بسم الله ما شاء الله

 بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

من يرغب بالدخول شراء بالكيبل   من السعر الحالي 1.6585  الستوب 1.6540  تحت 1.6610 محاولة اقتناصه من اقرب نقطة للستوب   او السعر الحالي  والخيار لكم  البيع بكسر 1.6540   والستوب الهاي اليوم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

هاهو المجنون يصعد 
والكيبل واليورو كما هو متوقع لهم 
الحمد لله 
المهم مراقبة ماذكرته عنهم بالتوصيه والملحقات 
والله الموفق

----------


## simpa2000f

الله يعطيك العافية يابو مروان انت صحيح تحب تخدم أخوانك لي فتره لم أدخل موضوعك تقريبا 4 شهور والان ارجع وألقاك بتشارك بكل نشاط وجديه الله يوفقك دنيا وأخره وجمعه مباركه

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك العافية يابو مروان انت صحيح تحب تخدم أخوانك لي فتره لم أدخل موضوعك تقريبا 4 شهور والان ارجع وألقاك بتشارك بكل نشاط وجديه الله يوفقك دنيا وأخره وجمعه مباركه

 جزاك الله خير 
نورت الموضوع بتشريفك  
 والموضوع موضعك وملك للجميع  
جمعة مباركة

----------


## eto2

جزاك الله خير ووفقك الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم فرصة   بإذن الله نتوفق به  السعر الحالي 1.6690  اتوقع والله اعلم فرصة للشراء من 1.6680 لل 1.6650  واتوقع والله اعلم اذا عنده نيت النزول تكون النقطة 1.6650 نهاية النزول  واحتمال لايكسر 1.6657 واحتمال يكسرها وينزل للنقطة 1.6650 تقريبا ويرتد صعود  هو نزل لل 1.6682 هل اكتفى بالنزول الله اعلم  المهم مراقبته   الستوب نقطة الارتداد  هدفه بإذن الله 1.7100 باختراق الهاي اليومي 1.6971  الشراء بعقد صغير وتركه يسرح ويمرح   يهمنا الدخول الصحيح والستوب اللو   الرجاء للاستعجال مراقبته نبي ندخل بستوب صغير   واذا كتب لنا التوفيق بإذن الله هدفنا كبير  نزول تحت 1.6650 يفضل الابتعاد المؤاقت كسر 1.6620 الابتعاد الكلي عن الشراء  لا للبيع بعد الكسر مجرد يتاكد النزول إن شاء الله ندخل من منطقة جيدة وستوب صغير  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  وللتوضيح اكثر كموجه عامه صاعده تصحيحها عند 1.6650 تمثل 38%  وكموجه متوسطة صاعده تصحيحها عند 1.6680 تمثل 50% فلو نزلت تحت 50% لل 1.6650 وهي منطقة الحيرة بين 50% و 61% فهذا طبيعي والله اعلم  فرضا ارتد وصعد يهمنا اختراق تقريبا 1.6740 والبقاء فوقها  مالم يخترقها اخذ الحذر    والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  كما هو متوقع بتوفيق الله نزل لل 1.6652 وارتد صعودا  والحمد لله محقق حتى اللحضه مايقارب 300 نقطة  ومبروك والف مبروووك لمن دخل به  الان يجب اختراق  1.6971  وبإذن الله هدفنا بعد الاختراق بالتمام 1.7135  واصل صعود بعد الهدف واخترق 1.7185   المجال مفتوح له والله اعلم 1.7400\1.7500  مابعد الهدف خير وبركة من رب العالمين  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## ومنكم نستفيد

استاذي توقعاتك للكيبل بعد اختراق 16680
هل سيكمل الى الاعلى

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي توقعاتك للكيبل بعد اختراق 16680
> هل سيكمل الى الاعلى

 متوقع بإذن الله مواصلة صعود  
المهم فوووق 1.6624 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووك الصعود للكل  لا احد يستعجل بالبيع ارجعو لما ذكرته بالسابق  الكيبل والله اعلم فوق 1.6624 امامه صعود   المتوقع والله اعلم الصعود لل 1.6720\10  واصل صعود بعد 1.6720 واخترق 1.6750  والله اعلم هايخترق 1.6785 وهي تاكيد الصعود بإذن الله   والباقي مشروح بالسابق  البيع من 1.6720 \10 تقريبا في حال ماصعد فوق 720  البيع لوصعد فوق 6720 عند 1.6750 او اقرب نقطه لها  بشرط عدم الاختراق  بجميع الاحوال الستوب للبيع 1.6755  وتقديم الستوب  للهاي الذي عمله مع النزول  والخيار لكم   جمعة مباركة على الجميع بإذن الله  والان أستأذنكم للصلاة

----------


## eto2

ان شاء الله متابعين

----------


## الهرم

اللهم يامالك الملك وياواسع العطاء ياحي ياقيوم ياذا الجلال والإكرام إني أسألك في هذا اليوم العظيم.. وبعدد من سجد لك في حرمك المكرم،،، من يوم خلقت الدنيا إلى يوم القيامة أن توفق ابومرون ،،،وتحفظه، وأسرته، وأحبته وأن تبارك عمله، وتسعد قلبه وتفرج كربه،،وتيسر أمره،،وتغفر ذنبه..آمين يارب العالمين..  
 جمعة مباركة

----------


## aljameel

> اللهم يامالك الملك وياواسع العطاء ياحي ياقيوم ياذا الجلال والإكرام إني أسألك في هذا اليوم العظيم.. وبعدد من سجد لك في حرمك المكرم،،، من يوم خلقت الدنيا إلى يوم القيامة أن توفق ابومرون ،،،وتحفظه، وأسرته، وأحبته وأن تبارك عمله، وتسعد قلبه وتفرج كربه،،وتيسر أمره،،وتغفر ذنبه..آمين يارب العالمين..  
> جمعة مباركة

 آمين يارب العالمين 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير   
جمعة مباركة إن شاء الله

----------


## abuobida

المحترم ابو مروان \ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
نضر الله وجهك واجلي صدرك واسبغ الصفو علي قلبك وختم عملك بخاتمة الانبياء والصديقين      والشهداء والصالحين
سيدي تعجز كلماتي عن الثناء المستحق لشخصك الكريم وعزائي ان ذكائك لا شك لملم  من مقدمتي المتواضعه ما اراد لساني ان ينطق به وعجز عنه
لي عندك طلب اعرف انه مجاب بكرمك المعهود ودماثة اخلاقك المنشوره
اريدك يا سيدي ان تصيغ كلامك الجميل وتحليلك المبهر لاي عمله في النهايه علي هيئة توصيات واضحه وصريحه
بنقطة دخول واستوب وبروفت سواء كانت التوصيه معلقه وهو المفهوم دوما من غالب تحليلك 
او ماركت وعلي فكره اتوق شوقا لرؤية توصيات ماركت في تحليلاتك 
بيت القصيد يا سيدي انني اريد تلخيص الكلام الجميل منك يا جميل علي هيئة توصيات بداخل اطار ونراقب نحن بدورنا تفاعل التوصيات من عدمه لاني صراحه ولقصور في الفهم عندي طبعا غير قادر علي اللحاق باي من كلامك
ولا اقرا الا ان التوصيه علي الفرنك حققت 300 والتوصيه علي الباوند حققت 100 والتوصيه وهكذا يا سيدي لا اقرا الا ارقام تحققت لكن من اين ابد في حزم حقائبي ومتي ارحل  فلا ادري الارقاه كثيره والمراقبه تحتاج لمراجعه الكلام عشرات المرات وطبعا اكرر هذا لقصور في الفهم عندي  لا لقدح في شرحك فسامحني
سيدي لو حددت لنا مواعيد تواجدك  لوضع التوصيات يكون هذا نزول منك وكرم اخلاق انت له اهل     وعشيره
في الختام سامحني سيدي ان اطلت فالمقام بحضرتك يحتاج للكثير من المداد رغما عن الكاتب
                                              السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك  والله اعلم متوقع صعود   السعر الحالي  1.0144  الهدف بإذن الله   1.0480  والله اعلم قابل للزيادة  الستوب  1.0080  الدخول شراء من السعر الحالي او في حال نزل   لبعد الستوب  64 نقطة الخيار لكم بالشراء  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> المحترم ابو مروان \ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> نضر الله وجهك واجلي صدرك واسبغ الصفو علي قلبك وختم عملك بخاتمة الانبياء والصديقين والشهدء والصالحين
> سيدي تعجز كلماتي عن الثناء المستحق لشخصك الكريم وعزائي ان ذكائك لا شك لملم من مقدمتي المتواضعه ما اراد لساني ان ينطق به وعجز عنه
> لي عندك طلب اعرف انه مجاب بكرمك المعهود ودماثة اخلاقك المنشوره
> اريدك يا سيدي ان تصيغ كلامك الجميل وتحليلك المبهر لاي عمله في النهايه علي هيئة توصيات واضحه وصريحه
> بنقطة دخول واستوب وبروفت سواء كانت التوصيه معلقه وهو المفهوم دوما من غالب تحليلك 
> او ماركت وعلي فكره اتوق شوقا لرؤية توصيات ماركت في تحليلاتك 
> بيت القصيد يا سيدي انني اريد تلخيص الكلام الجميل منك يا جميل علي هيئة توصيات بداخل اطار ونراقب نحن بدورنا تفاعل التوصيات من عدمه لاني صراحه ولقصور في الفهم عندي طبعا غير قادر علي اللحاق باي من كلامك
> ولا اقرا الا ان التوصيه علي الفرنك حققت 300 والتوصيه علي الباوند خققت 100 والتوصيه وهكذا يا سيدي لا اقرا الا ارقام تحققت لكن من اين ابد في حزم حقائبي ومتي ارحل فلا ادري الارقاه كثيره والمراقبه تحتاج لمراجعه الكلام عشرات المرات وطبعا اكرر هذا لقصور في الفهم عندي لا لقدح في شرحك فسامحني
> ...

 جزاك الله خير  على الدعاء والكلمات الجميلة 
الله يجملنا معكم 
اخي غالي والطلب رخيص 
ارجو أن تتفهمني هذه أمانه ومسئؤلية ومحاسب عليها من رب العالمين 
فأنا اكتب مايمليه علي ضميري وبأمانه إن شاء الله 
انا بضع التوصية واشرح تفاصيل التوصية والتوقعات المحتمله والاحتمالات ونقاط التصحيح 
ونقاط الاختراق والكسر  والاتجاه العام والمتوسط والهدف البعيد والقريب واخرى كثيرة واحرص 
على الستوب باقل النقاط والدخول من نقطة ارتداد متوقعه حتى يكون الستوب صفر نقطة    
الهدف الاساسي من ذلك  
الاستفادة الربحيه والتعلمية  
 الدخول من نقطة قريبه للستوب  بقدر المستطاع 
حتى لو ضرب الستوب الخسارة مقبوله 
والله ماحلفتني كم يأخذ مني وقت وجهد استخراج النقاط وغيرة لا يعلمه الا الله 
وهدفي انا من ذلك كسب  الاجر 
 وعملي خالص لوجه الله تعالى 
واذا رأيتم غير ذلك ساكتب توصية يوميه  
نقطة الدخول الستوب الهدف 
والله الموفق

----------


## abuobida

جزاك الله خيرا علي الاستجابه السريعه 
وهذا ليس بمستغرب علي رجل يملك من دماثة الاخلاق الذي تملكه
سيدي فهمت من كلامك ان التوصيه ستكون في نهايه كل شرح واضحه وصريحه كما طلبت منك 
ارجو تحديد موعد للتوصيات ان امكن 
سيدي اريد ان اهمس في اذنيك واقول لا تثريب عليك البته ان لم يتحقق ما تشير اليه في التوصيه ومن لا يفهم ذلك لايفهم معني السوق والمتاجره من ذا الذي يتاجر في السوق اي سوق ولا يخسر هذا بخلاف اننا في اسوأ الاسواق هذه هي الحقيقه من حيث تقلب السوق باهله كالدنيا بالظبط وعدم ثبات اي مبدا 
اللهم الا مبدأ اتفاق رواد المنتدي علي محبتك يا جميل
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله خيرا علي الاستجابه السريعه 
> وهذا ليس بمستغرب علي رجل يملك من دماثة الاخلاق الذي تملكه
> سيدي فهمت من كلامك ان التوصيه ستكون في نهايه كل شرح واضحه وصريحه كما طلبت منك 
> ارجو تحديد موعد للتوصيات ان امكن 
> سيدي اريد ان اهمس في اذنيك واقول لا تثريب عليك البته ان لم يتحقق ما تشير اليه في التوصيه ومن لا يفهم ذلك لايفهم معني السوق والمتاجره من ذا الذي يتاجر في السوق اي سوق ولا يخسر هذا بخلاف اننا في اسوأ الاسواق هذه هي الحقيقه من حيث تقلب السوق باهله كالدنيا بالظبط وعدم ثبات اي مبدا 
> اللهم الا مبدأ اتفاق رواد المنتدي علي محبتك يا جميل
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

 أخجلتني بكلماتك فإن كان هناك من تميز فهو لك أخي الكريم  
وأشكر لك إطرائك الرائع والذي أخجلني بحق سعدت لـتواجدك الجميل 
تحديد موعد للتوصية  متى ماتوفرت الفرصة

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جمعة مباركة عليكم أجمعين
نسأل الله التوفيق لك أخونا الفاضل الجميل في هذه الساعة المباركة. 
لو سمحت ما هي وجهة اليورو في الساعات القادمة شكرا جزيلاً

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للكيبل بأمانه لا ارغب بوضع توصية عليه الان ولو نزل   الصعود والنزول كلاهما وارد   الهدف الاول متساوي مع الستوب  الهدف الثاني والثالث مشروط بكسر نقطة  ولو نزل للهدف الاول والثاني والثالث والرابع   فوات ربح ولا خسارة  افضل الدخول من نقطة قريبه من الستوب   والخيار لكم  التوصية الافضل والله اعلم  الكيبل بيع من السعر 1.6720 او 1.6740  الستوب 1.6755 ولاتغير بالستوب  الهدف الاول بإذن الله   1.6600  الهدف الثاني بإذن الله بشرط كسر 1.6590  1.6545  الهدف الثالث بإذن الله بشرط كسر 1.6540  1.6450\30  الهدف الرابع بإذن الله  تحت 1.6400 المجال له لل 1.6280  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جمعة مباركة عليكم أجمعين
> نسأل الله التوفيق لك أخونا الفاضل الجميل في هذه الساعة المباركة. 
> لو سمحت ما هي وجهة اليورو في الساعات القادمة شكرا جزيلاً

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  اليورو دولار والله اعلم  انا ذكرت بالتوصية عليه البيع من 1.4900\4880  والستوب 1.4917  اذا لم تدخل به من البداية لا انصح الدخول الان  ومن دخل بيع تحريك الستوب للهاي 1.4900  الهدف الان بإذن الله  1.4785  واتوقع والله اعلم 1.4750   واتوقع والله اعلم لايكسر 1.4717 لليوم يوم الاثنين 1.4740   كسر 1.4717 لليوم يوم الاثنين 1.4740متوقع النزول  لل 1.4680 \ 1.4650  المهم من يرغب بالشراء من 1.4785 او 1.4750  الستوب 1.4717  لليوم يوم الاثنين 1.4740  والله الموفق

----------


## eto2

شكرا لك

----------


## abo_rashed

الله يجزاك منا كل خير ويرزقكك من حيث تحتسب ومن حيث لا تحتسب

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا لك

  

> الله يجزاك منا كل خير ويرزقكك من حيث تحتسب ومن حيث لا تحتسب

 جزاكم الله خير

----------


## aljameel

المجنون   بالتوصية توقعت الصعود لل 150.85 تقريبا  والستوب للبيع 151  هو لم يصل للنقطة 150.85 انما صعد 150.44  اتوقع في من دخل بيع والله اعلم  انا دخلت بيع بسعر 149.94  من لم يدخل يفضل الانتظار للاسبوع القادم افضل والله اعلم  اليوم لو صعد ولو قريب لل 150 ممكن البيع لمن لم يدخل  التوصية على المجنون  بيع  السعر الحالي 149.43  الستوب 150.44 لاتغير بالستوب بتاتا  الهدف بإذن الله 147.30  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

(((((( استراتيجية الجميل ))))))  العملة : الدولار ين  الشارت: 4 ساعات  اتجاه لمؤشرات : هابط   الصفقة : بيع  الهف : مستويات s1&s2  الأستوب : اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات فوق البايفوت    شروط الدخول فى الصفقة : توقيع الجميل ( )     
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> (((((( استراتيجية الجميل ))))))  العملة : الدولار ين  الشارت: 4 ساعات  اتجاه لمؤشرات : هابط   الصفقة : بيع  الهف : مستويات s1&s2  الأستوب : اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات فوق البايفوت    شروط الدخول فى الصفقة : توقيع الجميل ( )     
> والله الموفق

 10\10   :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:     السعر الحالي   89.54    التوصية بيع الدولار ين  الستوب 89.69  الهدف بإذن الله 88.70  بارك الله فيك وكثر الله من امثالك

----------


## simpa2000f

ممكن لو سمحت رابط الاستراتيجيه وطريقة عملها وعلى اي فريم نستخدمها

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    الدولار فرنك  والله اعلم متوقع صعود   السعر الحالي  1.0144  الهدف بإذن الله   1.0480  والله اعلم قابل للزيادة  الستوب  1.0080  الدخول شراء من السعر الحالي او في حال نزل  لبعد الستوب 64 نقطة الخيار لكم بالشراء  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 للمشااااهدة والله الموفق  السعر الحالي 1.0111  هاهو السعر يقترب من الستوب  والله اعلم فرصة شراءءء  تحريك الستوب 5 نقاط ليصبح 1.0075  وهدف بإذن الله للمستعجلين 1.0230  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

> 10\10      السعر الحالي 89.54   التوصية بيع الدولار ين  الستوب 89.69  الهدف بإذن الله 88.70  بارك الله فيك وكثر الله من امثالك

 يا ليتنى اصبح من اصغر تلاميذك يا حبيبنا

----------


## BRUFEN

أخي العزيز djzero 
ما شاء الله تبارك الله تستاهل كل خير 
والله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه يارب

----------


## رشدي

> ممكن لو سمحت رابط الاستراتيجيه وطريقة عملها وعلى اي فريم نستخدمها

 هذا هو رابط استراتيجية الجميل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploaded/14935_Fx_Mafios.rar  
الفريمات الديلى والأربع ساعات  
طريقة العمل بسيطة بتقاطع المؤشرات والأهداف بكسر او اختراق الدعوم والمقاومات باللون الأحمر والأزرق وخطوط دعم ومقاومة البايفوت   هذه معلوماتى والله اعلم   بالتوفيق  يا اخى

----------


## رشدي

> أخي العزيز djzero 
> ما شاء الله تبارك الله تستاهل كل خير 
> والله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه يارب

 بارك الله فيك يا اخى    من فضلك لا تشكرنى   كل الفضل لحبيبنا  :Icon26:  :Icon26: ابو مروان الجميل  :Icon26:  :Icon26:   بارك الله فيه وانعم عليه بالصحة والسعادة  اللهم أمين

----------


## aljameel

> بالنسبة للكيبل بأمانه لا ارغب بوضع توصية عليه الان ولو نزل    الصعود والنزول كلاهما وارد   الهدف الاول متساوي مع الستوب  الهدف الثاني والثالث مشروط بكسر نقطة  ولو نزل للهدف الاول والثاني والثالث والرابع   فوات ربح ولا خسارة  افضل الدخول من نقطة قريبه من الستوب   والخيار لكم  التوصية الافضل والله اعلم  الكيبل بيع من السعر 1.6720 او 1.6740  الستوب 1.6755 ولاتغير بالستوب  الهدف الاول بإذن الله   1.6600  الهدف الثاني بإذن الله بشرط كسر 1.6590  1.6545  الهدف الثالث بإذن الله بشرط كسر 1.6540  1.6450\30  الهدف الرابع بإذن الله  تحت 1.6400 المجال له لل 1.6280  والله الموفق

 كما توقعت ولله الحمد  الدخول الصحيح مفتاح النجاح بإذن الله  الان المتوقع الصعود لل 1.6735 + - والله اعلم  ويجب عدم اختراق 1.6750  البيع بستوب صغير غير مرهق للحساب  والباقي عليكم   موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك يا اخى    من فضلك لا تشكرنى   كل الفضل لحبيبنا ابو مروان الجميل   بارك الله فيه وانعم عليه بالصحة والسعادة  اللهم أمين

    الفضل لله سبحانه وتعالى   جزاك الله خير

----------


## رشدي

> كما توقعت ولله الحمد  الدخول الصحيح مفتاح النجاح بإذن الله  الان المتوقع الصعود لل 1.6735 + - والله اعلم  ويجب عدم اختراق 1.6750  البيع بستوب صغير غير مرهق للحساب  والباقي عليكم    موفقين بإذن الله

  
دخلنا بعقد صغير  
والله الموفق

----------


## xoxoxo

وليه تدخل بعقد صغيير ؟؟؟ ليه ماتدخلش بعقد كبير ؟؟؟ الله يهديك بس .. مجرد نصيحه

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  التوصيات اليومية و الاسبوعية  ساضع لكم توصيات بنقطة دخول والستوب والاهداف  نهاية الاسبوع التقيم   الرجاء الالتزام بالستوب ونقطة الدخول والاهداف  جني الربح لكم الخيار اما ببلوغ الهدف اوجني الارباح بقناعتكم  والتوصيات قابلة للتحديث اذا ما أستجد جديد الستوب الهدف الغاء للتوصية التمديد  ووضع كم تحقق من الهدف بالتحديث تحت كل توصية  سأحدث المشاركة بالاقتباس والرفع لتكون البصفحة الاخيرة بالموضوع  الله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   التوصية الاولى الاسترالي دولار  توقيت التوصية يوم الاثنين  16\11\2009  الشراء   نقطة الدخول 9362  الستوب للشراء ساضع استوبان اختار مايتلائم مع حسابك   9280 \ 9210  الاهداف بإذن الله  9378 \ 9445 \ 9520   البيع   نقطة الدخول السعر الحالي 9341  الستوب للبيع  9360   الاهداف بإذن الله  9230 \ 9155  التوصية الثانية  توقيت التوصية يوم الاثنين  16\11\2009

----------


## رشدي

الحمد والشكر لله   انتهى الاسبوع على خير بأرباح قليلة  والسبب لأن دخولى هذه الايام مايكرو  وان كانت لا تعوض الخسائر لا مشكلة  ولكنها لا تتسبب فى المزيد منها   الحمد لله على كل حال   اما انت يا  :Icon26:  :Icon26: ابو مروان  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  فلن تأخد قسطا من الراحة فهو قدرك وسامحنى  ولا املك لك الا الدعاء  ورجائى ان يعطيك الله مرادك دائما   ولك على الا ابخل على احد فيما اتعلمه منك   *سبق وذكرت فى مشاركة لك هذه الجملة   شخص ما واقف على قدميه فممكن نتعرف على نقاط الفيبو كنقاط نضع 38% عند الاكتاف 50% عند الخصر او الحوض او منتصف الجسم 61% عند الركبتين منها الاستنتاج ومعرفة الفيبو بمفهوم مبسط لان بعض الاخوان يعتقدأن الفيبو نقاط دعم ومقاومة وهذا مفهوم خاطئ لحد ما   ارجو تبسيط واعادة شرح هذه النقطة وياريت على الرسم  وافضل طيقة وفريم لرسم الفيبو لتحقيق اعلى استفادة منه    *فى مشاركة قريبة لك اضفت هذه الشارتات وعلقت على انها تبين موضع السعر من الأعراب   الرجاء التوضيع لماذا رسمت التردات بهذه الطريقة؟  وكيف استطيع التطبيق على الشارت ؟ ومتى نعتمد عليها ومتى لا نعتمد؟ والفريم المثالى؟ ارجو الشرح على بأستفاضة حتى يتسنى لعقلى المحدود استيعاب الافكار ! :Big Grin:   سامحنى :Hands:  انا برهقك معى ولكن ما باليد حيلة  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    التوصيات اليومية و الاسبوعية  ساضع لكم توصيات بنقطة دخول والستوب والاهداف  نهاية الاسبوع التقيم   الرجاء الالتزام بالستوب ونقطة الدخول والاهداف  جني الربح لكم الخيار اما ببلوغ الهدف اوجني الارباح بقناعتكم  والتوصيات قابلة للتحديث اذا ما أستجد جديد الستوب الهدف الغاء للتوصية التمديد  ووضع كم تحقق من الهدف بالتحديث تحت كل توصية  سأحدث المشاركة بالاقتباس والرفع لتكون البصفحة الاخيرة بالموضوع  الله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   التوصية الاولى الاسترالي دولار  توقيت التوصية يوم الاثنين  16\11\2009  الشراء   نقطة الدخول 9362  الستوب للشراء ساضع استوبان اختار مايتلائم مع حسابك   9280 \ 9210  الاهداف بإذن الله  9378 \ 9445 \ 9520   البيع   نقطة الدخول السعر الحالي 9341  الستوب للبيع 9360   الاهداف بإذن الله  9230 \ 9155 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  التوصية الثانية الباوند دولار توقيت التوصية يوم الاثنين 16\11\2009  توصيات الكيبل بالترتيب  اولاً البيع  نقطة الدخول 1.6730 \1.6725  الستوب 1.67545  الهدف بإذن الله 1.6635  ثانياً الشراء  الشراء ساضع اكثر من نقطة للشراء  1.6635 \1.6625 \1.606\1.6595  الستوب 1.6575  الهدف الاول بإذن الله 1.6700  اختراق 1.6720  الهدف الثاني بإذن الله 1.6820  اختراق 1.6850  الهدف الثالث بإذن الله 1.6950   التوصية الثالثة  توقيت التوصية يوم الاثنين  16\11\2009

 للمشاااااهدة

----------


## eto2

السلام عليكم  
نتمنى من احد الخوة اللذين يطبقون الاستراتيجية ان يقوم بشرحها لنا باسلوب مبسط لنتمكن من فهمها بصورة اوضح ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد والشكر لله   انتهى الاسبوع على خير بأرباح قليلة  والسبب لأن دخولى هذه الايام مايكرو  وان كانت لا تعوض الخسائر لا مشكلة  ولكنها لا تتسبب فى المزيد منها   الحمد لله على كل حال   اما انت يا ابو مروان  فلن تأخد قسطا من الراحة فهو قدرك وسامحنى  ولا املك لك الا الدعاء  ورجائى ان يعطيك الله مرادك دائما   ولك على الا ابخل على احد فيما اتعلمه منك   *سبق وذكرت فى مشاركة لك هذه الجملة   شخص ما واقف على قدميه فممكن نتعرف على نقاط الفيبو كنقاط نضع 38% عند الاكتاف 50% عند الخصر او الحوض او منتصف الجسم 61% عند الركبتين منها الاستنتاج ومعرفة الفيبو بمفهوم مبسط لان بعض الاخوان يعتقدأن الفيبو نقاط دعم ومقاومة وهذا مفهوم خاطئ لحد ما   ارجو تبسيط واعادة شرح هذه النقطة وياريت على الرسم  وافضل طيقة وفريم لرسم الفيبو لتحقيق اعلى استفادة منه      *فى مشاركة قريبة لك اضفت هذه الشارتات وعلقت على انها تبين موضع السعر من الأعراب   الرجاء التوضيع لماذا رسمت التردات بهذه الطريقة؟  وكيف استطيع التطبيق على الشارت ؟ ومتى نعتمد عليها ومتى لا نعتمد؟ والفريم المثالى؟ ارجو الشرح على بأستفاضة حتى يتسنى لعقلى المحدود استيعاب الافكار !  سامحنى انا برهقك معى ولكن ما باليد حيلة

 ساحاول ايصال المعلومة بقدر المستطاع والشرح يطول بها   العالم ليوناردو فيبوناتشي ايطالي كان من اشهر العلماء الرياضيين قبل 800 سنة لم يخترع النسب انما اكتشفها وسمية النضرية باسمه نظرية مثيرة تبين قدرة الخالق في الإبداع باستخدام النسبة  اكتشف هذا العالم ان هناك نسب ثابته تتكرر بشكل كبير في الطبيعة   النسبة الذهبية 61.8 %  فنسبة طول ورقة الشجر الي عرضها هي 61.8 % ونسبة طول وجه الانسان الي عرض الوجة هي 61.8 % ونسبة طول المجرة الي عرضها هي 61.8 % ونسبة طول كف الانسان الي عرضها هي 61.8 %  فعلا أعجاز الخالق سبحان الله تبارك الله   تعتبر نسب فيبوناتشي هي المناطق الأكثر أحتمالا لأنعكاس حركة السعر تقريبا او اقريب منها لتحليل الموجات الصاعدة أو الهابطة الكبرى لأنعكاس حركة السعر وتحديد نهاية الموجة الا عند خطوط المقاومة أو الدعم الرئيسية والقوية جدا  ليست دعوم ومقاومة كما يعتقد بعض الاخوة الموجات الفرعية لايمكن الاعتماد عليها بتاتا   تعتبر الخطوة الاول لبداية التحليل الرقمي ومن بعدها دعم التحليل بالمؤاشرات الاخرى كالماكد والشموع وووو على الاقل من 5 لل 10 مؤاشرات  فنصيحة اخوية تعلم اولا أساسيات التحليل  كل ما تحتاجه لتعلم التحليل الفني متوفر بالمنتدى  انا اعمل على الفريم الاسبوعي اليومي 4 ساعات الساعة نادرا ولا يمكن الاعتماد عليهم نسبة الخطى اكبر من الصواب لا انصح بها اصدق النماذج الاسبوعية كالدبل بوتوم والتوب وغيره من النماذج اختصر لك انا لا اعتمد على شي معين احاول استعين بكل شي لدعم التوصية ترندات  ومؤاشرات اخرى كثيرة  رد على سؤالك عن الجملة  الهيئة الخاصة بك التكوينية تستخدم نسب فيبوناتشي من دونها لايمكن تمشي سبحان الله لا اله الا هو       والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

ماشاء الله على الشرح

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   التوصيات اليومية و الاسبوعية  ساضع لكم توصيات بنقطة دخول والستوب والاهداف  نهاية الاسبوع التقيم   الرجاء الالتزام بالستوب ونقطة الدخول والاهداف  جني الربح لكم الخيار اما ببلوغ الهدف اوجني الارباح بقناعتكم  والتوصيات قابلة للتحديث اذا ما أستجد جديد الستوب الهدف الغاء للتوصية التمديد  ووضع كم تحقق من الهدف بالتحديث تحت كل توصية  سأحدث المشاركة بالاقتباس والرفع لتكون البصفحة الاخيرة بالموضوع  الله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   التوصية الاولى الاسترالي دولار  توقيت التوصية يوم الاثنين  16\11\2009  الشراء   نقطة الدخول 9362  الستوب للشراء ساضع استوبان اختار مايتلائم مع حسابك   9280 \ 9210  الاهداف بإذن الله  9378 \ 9445 \ 9520   البيع   نقطة الدخول السعر الحالي 9341  الستوب للبيع 9360   الاهداف بإذن الله  9230 \ 9155  ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   التوصية الثانية الباوند دولار توقيت التوصية يوم الاثنين 16\11\2009    توصيات الكيبل بالترتيب   اولاً البيع   نقطة الدخول 1.6730 \1.6725   الستوب 1.67545   الهدف بإذن الله 1.6635   ثانياً الشراء   الشراء ساضع اكثر من نقطة للشراء   1.6635 \1.6625 \1.606\1.6595   الستوب 1.6575   الهدف الاول بإذن الله 1.6700   اختراق 1.6720   الهدف الثاني بإذن الله 1.6820   اختراق 1.6850   الهدف الثالث بإذن الله 1.6950  -----------------------------------------------------  التوصية الثالثة اليورو دولار توقيت التوصية يوم الاثنين 16\11\2009  الشراء  نقطة الدخول   1.4883 \1.4770  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5150  الستوب 1.4851  اذا مانزل وصعد نقطة الشراء 1.4971   --------------------------------------------  التوصية الرابعة  توقيت التوصية يوم الاثنين 16\11\2009

 تم اضافة التوصية الثالثة

----------


## رشدي

النيوزيلاندى / دولار 
فريم : 4 ساعات 
الأتجاه : صعود 
؟؟

----------


## رشدي

صفقاتى المفتوحة الى الآن  
من الاسبوع الماضى : بيع على الكيبل عقد مايكرو وتعزيز بيع من الاسعار لحالية عقد مينى
من الأسبوع الماضى : بيع على دولار ين

----------


## رشدي

استراتيجية الجميل 
العملة : استرالى دولار
الفريم 4 ساعات
الأتجاه : صاعد
منطقة الدخول : حسب التوصية امر معلق من 6362  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم     التوصيات اليومية و الاسبوعية   ساضع لكم توصيات بنقطة دخول والستوب والاهداف   نهاية الاسبوع التقيم    الرجاء الالتزام بالستوب ونقطة الدخول والاهداف   جني الربح لكم الخيار اما ببلوغ الهدف اوجني الارباح بقناعتكم   والتوصيات قابلة للتحديث اذا ما أستجد جديد الستوب الهدف الغاء للتوصية التمديد   ووضع كم تحقق من الهدف بالتحديث تحت كل توصية   سأحدث المشاركة بالاقتباس والرفع لتكون البصفحة الاخيرة بالموضوع   الله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا    التوصية الاولى الاسترالي دولار   توقيت التوصية يوم الاثنين   16\11\2009   الشراء    نقطة الدخول 9362   الستوب للشراء ساضع استوبان اختار مايتلائم مع حسابك    9280 \ 9210   الاهداف بإذن الله   9378 \ 9445 \ 9520    البيع    نقطة الدخول السعر الحالي 9341   الستوب للبيع 9360    الاهداف بإذن الله   9230 \ 9155   ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------    التوصية الثانية الباوند دولار توقيت التوصية يوم الاثنين 16\11\2009     توصيات الكيبل بالترتيب     اولاً البيع     نقطة الدخول 1.6730 \1.6725    الستوب 1.67545    الهدف بإذن الله 1.6635    ثانياً الشراء    الشراء ساضع اكثر من نقطة للشراء    1.6635 \1.6625 \1.606\1.6595    الستوب 1.6575    الهدف الاول بإذن الله 1.6700    اختراق 1.6720    الهدف الثاني بإذن الله 1.6820    اختراق 1.6850    الهدف الثالث بإذن الله 1.6950   -----------------------------------------------------   التوصية الثالثة اليورو دولار توقيت التوصية يوم الاثنين 16\11\2009    الشراء   نقطة الدخول    1.4883 \1.4870   الهدف بإذن الله 1.5150   الستوب 1.4851   اذا مانزل وصعد نقطة الشراء 1.4971    --------------------------------------------   التوصية الرابعة الدولار فرنك توقيت التوصية يوم الاثنين 16\11\2009  التوصية شراء  نقطة الدخول 1.0070\10080\1.0090  الستوب 1.0035  الهدف بإذن الله 1.0240  -----------------------------------------   التوصية الخامسة توقيت التوصية يوم الاثنين 16\11\2009

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم      التوصيات اليومية و الاسبوعية   ساضع لكم توصيات بنقطة دخول والستوب والاهداف   نهاية الاسبوع التقيم    الرجاء الالتزام بالستوب ونقطة الدخول والاهداف   جني الربح لكم الخيار اما ببلوغ الهدف اوجني الارباح بقناعتكم   والتوصيات قابلة للتحديث اذا ما أستجد جديد الستوب الهدف الغاء للتوصية التمديد   ووضع كم تحقق من الهدف بالتحديث تحت كل توصية   سأحدث المشاركة بالاقتباس والرفع لتكون البصفحة الاخيرة بالموضوع   الله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا    التوصية الاولى الاسترالي دولار   توقيت التوصية يوم الاثنين   16\11\2009   الشراء    نقطة الدخول من السعر الحالي 9322 9300\9285   الستوب للشراء ساضع استوبان اختار مايتلائم مع حسابك    9235 \ 9210   الاهداف بإذن الله   9378 \ 9445 \ 9520    تم الغاء توصية البيع   ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------    التوصية الثانية الباوند دولار توقيت التوصية يوم الاثنين 16\11\2009     توصيات الكيبل بالترتيب     اولاً البيع  تفعلت صفقة البيع   نقطة الدخول 1.6730 \1.6725    الستوب 1.67545    الهدف بإذن الله 1.6635    ثانياً الشراء    الشراء ساضع اكثر من نقطة للشراء    1.6635 \1.6625 \1.606\1.6595    الستوب 1.6575    الهدف الاول بإذن الله 1.6700    اختراق 1.6720    الهدف الثاني بإذن الله 1.6820    اختراق 1.6850    الهدف الثالث بإذن الله 1.6950   -----------------------------------------------------   التوصية الثالثة اليورو دولار توقيت التوصية يوم الاثنين 16\11\2009    الشراء   نقطة الدخول    1.4895\1.4915   الهدف بإذن الله 1.5150   الستوب 1.4880   اذا مانزل وصعد نقطة الشراء 1.4971    --------------------------------------------   التوصية الرابعة الدولار فرنك توقيت التوصية يوم الاثنين 16\11\2009  التوصية شراء  نقطة الدخول 1.0070\10080\1.0090  الستوب 1.0035  الهدف بإذن الله 1.0240  -----------------------------------------   التوصية الخامسة  توقيت التوصية يوم الاثنين  16\11\2009

 تم الغاء توصية البيع على الاسترالي دولار  وتفعيل توصية الشراء وتعديل الستوب واضافة نقطة شراء تم تعديل نقطة الشراء لليورو دولار والستوب

----------


## بوجود

والمجنون شخباره ياسيد جميل 
انا دخلته شراء 14954 
شرايك المجنون ممكن يصعد؟

----------


## aljameel

> والمجنون شخباره ياسيد جميل 
> انا دخلته شراء 14954 
> شرايك المجنون ممكن يصعد؟

 والله اعلم نازل كمعطيات امامي   وانا ذكرت توصية علية يوم الجمعة  هدف 148.50 \147.50  المهم تحت 150   اذا صعد فوق 150 او الهاي اليوم 149.86والله اعلم سينقلب للصعود الفيصل بين الصود والنزول والله اعلم   والله اعلم

----------


## skooter8

اخي جميل توصية اليورو دولار منعكسة ب 20 نقطة تقريبا هل نلغيها ام سينزل

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل نقدم الستوب على نقطة الدخول 1.6730  السعر الحالي 1.6710

----------


## aljameel

> اخي جميل توصية اليورو دولار منعكسة ب 20 نقطة تقريبا هل نلغيها ام سينزل

 اخي انا لم اوصي على اليورو بيع التوصية شراءء  اذا انت بائع ضع الستوب 1.4970 لاتغير بالستوب ولا نقطة  واذا كسر 1.4880 تمسك به  هدفك بإذن الله 1.4760  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

> استراتيجية الجميل 
> العملة : استرالى دولار
> الفريم 4 ساعات
> الأتجاه : صاعد
> منطقة الدخول : حسب التوصية امر معلق من 6362  
> والله الموفق

   

> تم الغاء توصية البيع على الاسترالي دولار   وتفعيل توصية الشراء وتعديل الستوب واضافة نقطة شراء  تم تعديل نقطة الشراء لليورو دولار والستوب

    افخر انك معلمى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> افخر انك معلمى

 الله يسعدك وانا افخر انك صديقي

----------


## aljameel

> اخي جميل توصية اليورو دولار منعكسة ب 20 نقطة تقريبا هل نلغيها ام سينزل

 اخي تاكد الصعود والله اعلم  
اغلق البيع مع اي نزول وادخل شراء مع اي نزول 
 ذكرت بالتوصية الستوب للشراءء

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم التوصيات اليومية و الاسبوعية ساضع لكم توصيات بنقطة دخول والستوب والاهداف نهاية الاسبوع التقيم الرجاء الالتزام بالستوب ونقطة الدخول والاهداف جني الربح لكم الخيار اما ببلوغ الهدف اوجني الارباح بقناعتكم والتوصيات قابلة للتحديث اذا ما أستجد جديد الستوب الهدف الغاء للتوصية التمديد ووضع كم تحقق من الهدف بالتحديث تحت كل توصية سأحدث المشاركة بالاقتباس والرفع لتكون البصفحة الاخيرة بالموضوع الله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  التوصية الاولى الاسترالي دولار  توقيت التوصية يوم الاثنين  16\11\2009  الشراء تفعلت التوصية   نقطة الدخول من السعر الحالي 9322 9300\9285  الستوب للشراء ساضع استوبان اختار مايتلائم مع حسابك   9235 \ 9210 الاهداف بإذن الله  9378 \ 9445 \ 9520   تم الغاء توصية البيع  -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  التوصية الثانية الباوند دولار توقيت التوصية يوم الاثنين 16\11\2009 توصيات الكيبل بالترتيب  اولاً البيع  تفعلت صفقة البيع  نقطة الدخول 1.6730 \1.6725  الستوب 1.6730 الهدف بإذن الله 1.6635 ثانياً الشراء الشراء ساضع اكثر من نقطة للشراء  1.6635 \1.6625 \1.606 الستوب 1.6590 الهدف الاول بإذن الله 1.6700  اختراق 1.6720 الهدف الثاني بإذن الله 1.6820 اختراق 1.6850 الهدف الثالث بإذن الله 1.6950 ----------------------------------------------------- التوصية الثالثة اليورو دولار توقيت التوصية يوم الاثنين 16\11\2009 الشراء نقطة الدخول من السعر الحالي 1.4944 او 1.4895\1.4915 الهدف بإذن الله 1.5150 الستوب 1.4880 -------------------------------------------- التوصية الرابعة الدولار فرنك توقيت التوصية يوم الاثنين 16\11\2009 التوصية شراء نقطة الدخول 1.0070\10080\1.0090 الستوب 1.0035 الهدف بإذن الله 1.0240 -----------------------------------------   التوصية الخامسة   توقيت التوصية يوم الاثنين  16\11\2009

----------


## رشدي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم     التوصيات اليومية و الاسبوعية   ساضع لكم توصيات بنقطة دخول والستوب والاهداف   نهاية الاسبوع التقيم    الرجاء الالتزام بالستوب ونقطة الدخول والاهداف   جني الربح لكم الخيار اما ببلوغ الهدف اوجني الارباح بقناعتكم   والتوصيات قابلة للتحديث اذا ما أستجد جديد الستوب الهدف الغاء للتوصية التمديد   ووضع كم تحقق من الهدف بالتحديث تحت كل توصية   سأحدث المشاركة بالاقتباس والرفع لتكون البصفحة الاخيرة بالموضوع   الله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا            التوصية الثانية الباوند دولار توقيت التوصية يوم الاثنين 16\11\2009     توصيات الكيبل بالترتيب     اولاً البيع     نقطة الدخول 1.6730 \1.6725    الستوب 1.67545    الهدف بإذن الله 1.6635    ثانياً الشراء    الشراء ساضع اكثر من نقطة للشراء    1.6635 \1.6625 \1.606\1.6595    الستوب 1.6575    الهدف الاول بإذن الله 1.6700    اختراق 1.6720    الهدف الثاني بإذن الله 1.6820    اختراق 1.6850    الهدف الثالث بإذن الله 1.6950   -----------------------------------------------------

  
شارت  للتدريب  ماهو الخطأ وما هو الصواب ؟؟؟؟ 
العملة : الكيبل
الفريم : اليومى

----------


## aljameel

> شارت للتدريب ماهو الخطأ وما هو الصواب ؟؟؟؟ 
> العملة : الكيبل
> الفريم : اليومى

 الشارت جميل ماشاء الله  الكيبل والله اعلم  الان امامه دعم 1.6670 لابد من النزول تحته  انا وضعت الستوب 1.6590 بالتوصية  اتوقع مجرد كسر 590 يكسر 575  النقطة الفيصل مابين الصعود والهبوط 1.6575  لو كسر 1.6575 هدفه بإذن الله 1.6500 وهدف اخر 1.6430  واحتمال يواصل لل 1.6300 تقريبا   والله الموفق

----------


## skooter8

> اخي انا لم اوصي على اليورو بيع التوصية شراءء  اذا انت بائع ضع الستوب 1.4970 لاتغير بالستوب ولا نقطة  واذا كسر 1.4880 تمسك به  هدفك بإذن الله 1.4760   والله الموفق

  جزاك الله خير سيدي جميل
فعلا اسم على مسمى لجمال اخلاقك
بارك الله لنا فيك و ان شاء الله موفقين
تحياتي لك سيدي

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله خير سيدي جميل
> فعلا اسم على مسمى لجمال اخلاقك
> بارك الله لنا فيك و ان شاء الله موفقين
> تحياتي لك سيدي

 هلا اخي بخدمتك  
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## السوبرmeejoo

> شارت للتدريب ماهو الخطأ وما هو الصواب ؟؟؟؟ 
> العملة : الكيبل
> الفريم : اليومى

  اخوي من رسم الترند انت ام برنامج واذا كان برنامج دلني عليه صرحه ابداع

----------


## رشدي

> اخوي من رسم الترند انت ام برنامج واذا كان برنامج دلني عليه صرحه ابداع

  
ليس به اي شكل من اشكال الإبداع نهائيا يا اخى بالعكس هو يفتقر للإبداع 
انصحك بقرائة شيء عن التحليل الكلاسيكى 
اما اذا كنت تقصد المؤشر باللون الأحمر فهو اسمه مؤشر الزيجزاج  
تجده ضمن المؤشرات ببرنامج الميتاتريدر  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحن الرحيم   اليورو ين  راقبوه الان عند 134.35 \134.40تقريبا اما يرتد نزول او يواصل صعود الان سعره 134.07 من يرغب الدخول به بيع يراقبه المهم لا يخترق 134.45\134.50 تحتها متوقع ينزل  من يدخل به يضع الستوب 134.50 ومجرد ينزل يقدم الستوب للهاي ومراقبته الربح بالقناعة هو له هدف تحت لو واصل نزول 132 وله هدف صعود 138 فوق 134.45 او جني الربح بالقناعة تاكيد النزول ينزل تحت 133.20 والله اعلم والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اخى العزيز الجميل ابو مروان
بالنسبة لليورو دولار انا شوفت اهدافه زى ما انت قولت
لكن انا معايا بيع من 1.4940 هل انت شايف انه فى خلال الاوقات التالية 
هينزل ان شاء الله ولا ايه الوضع هل ممكن يرتد من 1.4980 وينزل شوية مثلا
ياريت تفيدنى يا غالى وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> اخى العزيز الجميل ابو مروان
> بالنسبة لليورو دولار انا شوفت اهدافه زى ما انت قولت
> لكن انا معايا بيع من 1.4940 هل انت شايف انه فى خلال الاوقات التالية 
> هينزل ان شاء الله ولا ايه الوضع هل ممكن يرتد من 1.4980 وينزل شوية مثلا
> ياريت تفيدنى يا غالى وجزاك الله خيرا

 اخي والله اعلم  
فوق 1.4970 امامه هدف بإذن الله 1.5010\15
اختراق الهدف امامه هدف اخر 1.5048 اخترقه والله اعلم هاتشوفه عند هدف التوصية 1.5150
ومتوقع باي لحضه ينزل ويصحح ويكمل صعود المهم فوق 1.4880
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   التوصيات اليومية و الاسبوعية ساضع لكم توصيات بنقطة دخول والستوب والاهداف نهاية الاسبوع التقيم الرجاء الالتزام بالستوب ونقطة الدخول والاهداف جني الربح لكم الخيار اما ببلوغ الهدف اوجني الارباح بقناعتكم والتوصيات قابلة للتحديث اذا ما أستجد جديد الستوب الهدف الغاء للتوصية التمديد ووضع كم تحقق من الهدف بالتحديث تحت كل توصية سأحدث المشاركة بالاقتباس والرفع لتكون البصفحة الاخيرة بالموضوع الله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  التوصية الاولى الاسترالي دولار  توقيت التوصية يوم الاثنين  16\11\2009  الشراء تفعلت التوصية   نقطة الدخول من السعر الحالي 9322 9300\9285  الستوب للشراء ساضع استوبان اختار مايتلائم مع حسابك   9235 \ 9210 الاهداف بإذن الله  9378 \ 9445 \ 9520   تم الغاء توصية البيع  -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  التوصية الثانية الباوند دولار توقيت التوصية يوم الاثنين 16\11\2009 توصيات الكيبل بالترتيب  اولاً البيع  تفعلت صفقة البيع  نقطة الدخول 1.6730 \1.6725  الستوب 1.6730 الهدف بإذن الله 1.6635 ثانياً الشراء الشراء ساضع اكثر من نقطة للشراء  1.6635 \1.6625 \1.606 الستوب 1.6590 الهدف الاول بإذن الله 1.6700  اختراق 1.6720 الهدف الثاني بإذن الله 1.6820 اختراق 1.6850 الهدف الثالث بإذن الله 1.6950 ----------------------------------------------------- التوصية الثالثة اليورو دولار توقيت التوصية يوم الاثنين 16\11\2009 الشراء نقطة الدخول من السعر الحالي 1.4944 او 1.4895\1.4915 الهدف بإذن الله 1.5150 الستوب 1.4880 -------------------------------------------- التوصية الرابعة الدولار فرنك توقيت التوصية يوم الاثنين 16\11\2009 التوصية شراء نقطة الدخول 1.0070\10080\1.0090 الستوب 1.0035 الهدف بإذن الله 1.0240 ----------------------------------------- التوصية الخامسة الباوند فرنك توقيت التوصية يوم الاثنين 16\11\2009 شراء نقطة الدخول 1.6820\1.6800 الستوب 1.6788 الهدف بإذن الله 1.7000\1.7100 اذا صعد فوق 1.6920 قبل الوصل لنقطة الشراء تلغى

 تم اضافة التوصية الخامسة للباوند فرنك

----------


## ومنكم نستفيد

استاذي هل استوب الكيبل كما هو ولا انصعده اشوي فوق؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي هل استوب الكيبل كما هو ولا انصعده اشوي فوق؟؟

 كما هو نقطة الدخول الستوب 1.6730 لاتغير
اما ينزل ونستفيد منه بالبيع والدخول بالشراء كما ذكرت
اصلا لوصعد 1.6730 سيصعد لتقريبا عند 1.6770 واتوقع ينزل ليصحح
وساذكر نقطة شراء اذا فيه تغير
والله اعلم

----------


## ومنكم نستفيد

> كما هو نقطة الدخول الستوب 1.6730 لاتغير
> اما ينزل ونستفيد منه بالبيع والدخول بالشراء كما ذكرت
> اصلا لوصعد 1.6730 سيصعد لتقريبا عند 1.6770 واتوقع ينزل ليصحح
> وساذكر نقطة شراء اذا فيه تغير
> والله اعلم

  ضرب الاستوب
خيرها ابغيرها
 بأنتظار توصياتك المقبلة على الكيبل

----------


## aljameel

> ضرب الاستوب
> خيرها ابغيرها
> بأنتظار توصياتك المقبلة على الكيبل

 لم يضرب اقصى نقطة وصل لها 1.6727
الاحتمال وارد اما يرتد او يصعد منها والله اعلم
ولكن بما ان ضرب معك خيرها في غيرها الحمد صفر نقطة لاربح ولاخسارة

----------


## eto2

اتمنى من احد الاخوة اللذين فهمو الاستراتيجية التي قدمها الاخ الجميل بشرحها باللغة العربية لاني حاولت ان افهمها بصورة جيدة باللغة الانكليزية فحصلت بعض الاخطاء عندي ارجو من من يمكن من ترجمتها بافضل صورة ان يساعدنا بها انا وغيري
شاكرا لكم حسن تعاونكم

----------


## skooter8

اخي جميل اليورة وصل ل 73   لاكن ما زال محير
يوجد شبه تشبع في ار سي اي
لاكن تقاطعات الموفينج تلمح لارتفاع اقل شيء 120 نقطة
فما رايك  هل ربما يكون تصحيح تم صعود او صاعد باذن الله

----------


## ومنكم نستفيد

> لم يضرب اقصى نقطة وصل لها 1.6727
> الاحتمال وارد اما يرتد او يصعد منها والله اعلم
> ولكن بما ان ضرب معك خيرها في غيرها الحمد صفر نقطة لاربح ولاخسارة

 الحمدلله لا ربح ولا خسارة 
مشكور اخوي

----------


## الحـــاج بورصلـــي

ضرب الستوب 
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## aljameel

> اتمنى من احد الاخوة اللذين فهمو الاستراتيجية التي قدمها الاخ الجميل بشرحها باللغة العربية لاني حاولت ان افهمها بصورة جيدة باللغة الانكليزية فحصلت بعض الاخطاء عندي ارجو من من يمكن من ترجمتها بافضل صورة ان يساعدنا بها انا وغيري
> شاكرا لكم حسن تعاونكم

 اخي هي نضري وليس قراءه المرفق معها طريقة التركيب وليس شرح لها
اعمل على فريم 4 ساعات واليومي هم الافضل والله اعلم
وحاول فهمها بالممارسة والتطبيق سهلة جدا مع الوقت تفهمها بإذن الله
موفق اخي بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> ضرب الستوب 
> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

 اخي لم يصل لنقطة الستوب 
اعلى ماوصل له 1.6727 على العموم من ضرب معه الستوب معوضها بإذن الله
الحمد لله على نقطة الدخول لا ربح ولا خسارة
ومن لم يضرب معه كما هي التوصية لاجديد البيع والشراء

----------


## eto2

شكر لك اخي الجميل  لسرعة ردك

----------


## aljameel

باي باي يالكيبل الحمد لله على كل حال 
لاربح ولاخسارة

----------


## ثابت

هل نغلق على خساره

----------


## Great

اخي الجميل .. هل نغلق صفقة البيع ام نستمر ؟

----------


## aljameel

> هل نغلق على خساره

  

> اخي الجميل .. هل نغلق صفقة البيع ام نستمر ؟

 انا واضع الستوب على نقطة الدخول  الستوب 1.6730 
من لم يغلق يغلق افضل والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الان الكيبل والله اعلم  فوق 1.6720 امامه هدف 1.6765 من الهدف اما يرتد نزول او يواصل صعود لل 1.6820  اذا ارتد نزول فيكون نزول تصحيحي والله اعلم لمواصلة الصعود  النزول التصحيحي اما عند 1.6710 تقريبا او 1.6670 والله اعلم

----------


## ثابت

أغلقت البيع على خساره ودخلت شراء

----------


## aljameel

> الان الكيبل والله اعلم  فوق 1.6720 امامه هدف 1.6765 من الهدف اما يرتد نزول او يواصل صعود لل 1.6820  اذا ارتد نزول فيكون نزول تصحيحي والله اعلم لمواصلة الصعود   النزول التصحيحي اما عند 1.6710 تقريبا او 1.6670 والله اعلم

 والله اعلم المهم لو ارتد نزول من 1.6765 تقريبا كما ذكرت كتصحيح لوكسر 1.6670 والله اعلم نرجع لسناريو التوصية فيكون الستوب 1.6770  واصل صعود واخترق 1.6776 هدفه 1.6820 اختراق 1.6842 هدفه بإذن الله 1.6950  والله الموفق   والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> الان الكيبل والله اعلم  فوق 1.6720 امامه هدف 1.6765 من الهدف اما يرتد نزول او يواصل صعود لل 1.6820  اذا ارتد نزول فيكون نزول تصحيحي والله اعلم لمواصلة الصعود   النزول التصحيحي اما عند 1.6710 تقريبا او 1.6670 والله اعلم

   

> والله اعلم  المهم لو ارتد نزول من 1.6765 تقريبا كما ذكرت كتصحيح لوكسر 1.6670 والله اعلم نرجع لسناريو التوصية فيكون الستوب 1.6770  واصل صعود واخترق 1.6776 هدفه 1.6820 اختراق 1.6842 هدفه بإذن الله 1.6950  والله الموفق    والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

     الحمد لله كما توقعت صحح عند 1.6667 ثم ارتد صعودا  الان المتوقع والله اعلم   الصعود لل 1.6820 تقريبا ومنها ينزل للتصحيح لنقطة 1.6750 تقريبا   ومن 1.6750 يرتد صعودا ويخترق 1.6842 هدف 1.6950  وممكن استغلال النزول من اقصى نقطة يصل لها صعود وبيع والستوب 1.6850 بشرط عدم اختراق 1.6842  وتقديم الستوب بعد النزول للهاي المهم البيع بعد المراقبة  لونزل للتصحيح كما هو متوقع لل 1.6750 تقريبا المهم يكون فوق 1.6710 متوقع ارتداد للصعود  من الارتداد شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو مروان وفى انتظار نزول الكيبل باذن الرحمن

----------


## رشدي

استراتيجية الجميل العملة : الكيبل الفريم : الأسبوعى اتجاه المؤشرات : صعود نوع الصفقة : سويج  و والله اعلم شايف الله ما اجعله خير نموذج فنجان ( او يمكن بيتهيأ لى ) :Emoticon1:   رأيك يا حبيبنا ؟

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  الكيبل ماشاء الله واصل صعود واخترق 1.6842  الان ركزو على التالي لمن يرغب البقاء فيه او الاستفاده منه بالايام القادمه  السعر الحالي 1.6817  الان من يرغب به شراء يراقب النقطة 1.6810 او 1.6800  فوقها متوقع مواصلة الصعود وهي الستوب للشراء   بإذن الله هدفه 1.6880 اختراق 1.6885 هدف اخر 1.6915  اختراق 1.6920 اهدافه بإذن الله 1.6950 وهدف اخر بإذن الله 1.6705   وهدف اخر بإذن الله 1.7100 مجرد يصل للهدف توقعو الهدف 1.7300   اغلاق يوم فوق 1.6940 والبقاء فوقها متوقع مواصلة الصعود  متوقع مواصلة الصعود حتى يحقق هدفه العام بإذن الله 1.7600  لو نزل تحت 1.6800 يفضل الاتظار و ساراقبه واحدد له نقطة دخول اخرى بإذن الله  اغلاق شمعة الساعة الان فوق 1.6842 انسو النزول بتاتا  لو ما اغلق ونزل تحت 1.6800  افضل نقطة شراء 1.6755 تقريبا والستوب 1.6734  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

:A110:   حصيلة اليوم وأمس من توصياتك 4% من حسابى ارباح   لن اقول الا   ماشاء الله ربنا يباركلك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  الكيبل ماشاء الله واصل صعود واخترق 1.6842  الان ركزو على التالي لمن يرغب البقاء فيه او الاستفاده منه بالايام القادمه  السعر الحالي 1.6817  الان من يرغب به شراء يراقب النقطة 1.6810 او 1.6800  فوقها متوقع مواصلة الصعود وهي الستوب للشراء   بإذن الله هدفه 1.6880 اختراق 1.6885 هدف اخر 1.6915  اختراق 1.6920 اهدافه بإذن الله 1.6950 وهدف اخر بإذن الله 1.6705   وهدف اخر بإذن الله 1.7100 مجرد يصل للهدف توقعو الهدف 1.7300   اغلاق يوم فوق 1.6940 والبقاء فوقها متوقع مواصلة الصعود  متوقع مواصلة الصعود حتى يحقق هدفه العام بإذن الله 1.7600  لو نزل تحت 1.6800 يفضل الاتظار و ساراقبه واحدد له نقطة دخول اخرى بإذن الله  اغلاق شمعة الساعة الان فوق 1.6842 انسو النزول بتاتا  لو ما اغلق ونزل تحت 1.6800 افضل نقطة شراء 1.6755 تقريبا والستوب 1.6734   والله الموفق

 نصيحة ركزو عليه لا ارى الا الصعود  عدلت المشاركة في حال نزل تحت 1.6800  واغلاق شمعة الساعة الان فوق 1.6842 يلغي فكرت النزول لل 1.6750  والله اعلم

----------


## أبو خليل

اخي واستاذنا وصديقي ابو مروان جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
و ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك يا غاااااااالي ...

----------


## aljameel

> حصيلة اليوم وأمس من توصياتك 4% من حسابى ارباح   لن اقول الا   ماشاء الله ربنا يباركلك

 مبروك وتستاهل كل خير   ركز على الكيبل  لا للتفريط به فيه خير بإذن الله  ومبروك وصول  الباوند فرنك لهدفه 1.7000 لا تقول انك اغلقت قبل الهدف

----------


## رشدي

> الحمد لله كما توقعت صحح عند 1.6667 ثم ارتد صعودا  الان المتوقع والله اعلم   الصعود لل 1.6820 تقريبا ومنها ينزل للتصحيح لنقطة 1.6750 تقريبا   ومن 1.6750 يرتد صعودا ويخترق 1.6842 هدف 1.6950  وممكن استغلال النزول من اقصى نقطة يصل لها صعود وبيع والستوب 1.6850 بشرط عدم اختراق 1.6842  وتقديم الستوب بعد النزول للهاي المهم البيع بعد المراقبة  لونزل للتصحيح كما هو متوقع لل 1.6750 تقريبا المهم يكون فوق 1.6710 متوقع ارتداد للصعود  من الارتداد شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والله الموفق[/center]

   

> السلام عليكم  الكيبل ماشاء الله واصل صعود واخترق 1.6842  الان ركزو على التالي لمن يرغب البقاء فيه او الاستفاده منه بالايام القادمه  السعر الحالي 1.6817  الان من يرغب به شراء يراقب النقطة 1.6810 او 1.6800  فوقها متوقع مواصلة الصعود وهي الستوب للشراء   بإذن الله هدفه 1.6880 اختراق 1.6885 هدف اخر 1.6915  اختراق 1.6920 اهدافه بإذن الله 1.6950 وهدف اخر بإذن الله 1.6705   وهدف اخر بإذن الله 1.7100 مجرد يصل للهدف توقعو الهدف 1.7300   اغلاق يوم فوق 1.6940 والبقاء فوقها متوقع مواصلة الصعود  متوقع مواصلة الصعود حتى يحقق هدفه العام بإذن الله 1.7600  لو نزل تحت 1.6800 يفضل الاتظار و ساراقبه واحدد له نقطة دخول اخرى بإذن الله  اغلاق شمعة الساعة الان فوق 1.6842 انسو النزول بتاتا  لو ما اغلق ونزل تحت 1.6800 افضل نقطة شراء 1.6755 تقريبا والستوب 1.6734   والله الموفق

    للرفع

----------


## aljameel

> اخي واستاذنا وصديقي ابو مروان جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
> و ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك يا غاااااااالي ...

 هلا  بصديقي ابوخليل  
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## رشدي

> مبروك وتستاهل كل خير    ركز على الكيبل لا للتفريط به فيه خير بإذن الله  ومبروك وصول الباوند فرنك لهدفه 1.7000 لا تقول انك اغلقت قبل الهدف

   اعتذر اغلقت قبل الهدف ب 30 نقطة سامحنى على الخطأ    * همسة جرب استراتيجيتك على الكيبل شارت الويكلى     واخبرنى هل ترى فنجااااااااااان كامل التكون باليد  ؟

----------


## aljameel

> اعتذر اغلقت قبل الهدف ب 30 نقطة سامحنى على الخطأ    * همسة جرب استراتيجيتك على الكيبل شارت الويكلى  واخبرنى هل ترى فنجااااااااااان كامل التكون باليد ؟

 الحمد لله  ماخذين منه مايقارب 500 نقطة  30 نقطة ماتفرق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون فوق 149.70 ادخولو شراء بسرعه  بما أن الكيبل متوقع صعود له اتوقع المجنون   مرافق له بالصعود  وساكتب به تحليل كامل بعد دقائق   متوقع مواصلة الصعود  الستوب 149.45

----------


## aljameel

> اعتذر اغلقت قبل الهدف ب 30 نقطة سامحنى على الخطأ    * همسة جرب استراتيجيتك على الكيبل شارت الويكلى  واخبرنى هل ترى فنجااااااااااان كامل التكون باليد ؟

 تقصد كوب وعروة على الويكلي 
والله اعلم اشك به التكوين وكل شي جائز 
شوف المجنون بيتكون علية كوب وعروة على الديلي  والله اعلم مكتمل الشروط  
ينقصة اختراق 150.65

----------


## abuobida

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله سيدي الجميل
ابوعبيده معك تتذكرني لا شك بذاكرتك البلاتينيه الله يحفظك من كل شر 
جزاك الله خيرا علي جهدك الجهيد توصيات مباركه بالامس لكن اليوم غلب تحليلك كالعاده توصياتك وانا في انتظار توصيات صريحة كالامس 
سدد الله خطاك ونصر بك واعزك 
علي فكره كنت فاتح مجنون بيع وانت بكلامك رعبتني فاغلقت علي مكسب نقطه تخيل مع اني كنت واثق لحد بعيد من نزوله عموما فداك يا جميل المجنون وتعوضنا انشاء الله بالعاقل اي عمله تري انت فيها العقل وان كنت اشك بوجود مثل هذه العمله الله المستعان*

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون   ركزو جيدا ورجاء الاحتفاظ به حتى بلوغ الهدف الرئيسي بإذن الله 156.50  والله اعلم بيكون موجه صاعدة   الان هو بموجه هابطة تحت 150.50هدفها 147.30  وكسر 146.30 مزيد من النزول اهدافه تحت تطول   اختراق 150.50 هو مايهمنا لا لغاء الموجه الهابطة ودخولنا بموجه صاعده  وللتاكيد اكثر والاطمئنان اختراق 150.80  ومتوقع بإذن الله الاختراق ولكن لابد من ذكر ماهو عليه تحسباً لاي طارى  الحمد لله دخلنا شراء من 149.81 كما نوهت عليه  ومن لم يدخل بامكانه الدخول الان من السعر الحالي 149.78 او من اقرب نقطه للستوب  يصل لها   والستوب كما ذكرت 149.45 او ضعو 149.10   الان بإذن الله هدفنا بإذن الله 150.60  وهدف اخر بإذن الله 151.25  امامه نقطة 151.62 وهي مقامه قوية جدا   ولكن اختراق 150.35 والله اعلم متوقع اختراقها بإذن الله  ويكون هدفنا بإذن الله 152.80  من الهدف اما يواصل صعود او النزول للتصحيح تقريبا تزيد او تنقص 100 نقطة   ولا اتوقع يصل 151.60 المهم فوق 151.20   في حال واصل صعود بعد الهدف 152.80 واخترق 153.30  هدفنا بإذن الله 156.50  وضحت لكم بتفصيل حتى بلوغ الهدف بإذن الله الرئيسي  انا ممكن اقول اشترو والستوب كذا والهدف كذا ولكن الرغبة مني الاستفادة الكامله  المهم مجرد يخترق 150.60 تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول وتركه يسرح ويمرح على كيفه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  ما اقصد بالاختراق  الاختراق ولو بنقطة مجرد يخترق  تاكيد للصعود ولو نزل بعدها متوقع مواصلة الصعود او يواصل بعد الاختراق الصعود

----------


## aljameel

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله سيدي الجميل* *ابوعبيده معك تتذكرني لا شك بذاكرتك البلاتينيه الله يحفظك من كل شر*  *جزاك الله خيرا علي جهدك الجهيد توصيات مباركه بالامس لكن اليوم غلب تحليلك كالعاده توصياتك وانا في انتظار توصيات صريحة كالامس*  *سدد الله خطاك ونصر بك واعزك*  *علي فكره كنت فاتح مجنون بيع وانت بكلامك رعبتني فاغلقت علي مكسب نقطه تخيل مع اني كنت واثق لحد بعيد من نزوله عموما فداك يا جميل المجنون وتعوضنا انشاء الله بالعاقل اي عمله تري انت فيها العقل وان كنت اشك بوجود مثل هذه العمله الله المستعان*

   هلا اخي ابو عبيده  والله يا ابو عبيدة اني ناسي  الكبر شين يشرفني معرفتك   اخي العزيز ابوعبيدة  اقصد بالتحليل لو جود اهداف بعيده والقصد الاخر للاستفادة منه بقدر المستطاع هبوط ونزول  وعدم الخوف لو تاخر بالصعود او نزل بعض الشي  والمهم الستوب الصغير هو مايهمنا والاهدف الابعد  واذا رغبت بتوصية معلبة  او احد الاخوان   خذ التوصية على الكيبل والمجنون  الكيبل شراء من السعر الحالي   الستوب 1.6665 الهدف بإذن الله 1.7100  المجنون شراء من السعر الحالي   الستوب 149.10 الهدف بإذن الله 151.20 152.80  تحياتي لك اخي العزيز

----------


## skooter8

اخي جميل اسعد الله صباحك
ما رايك باليورو دولار  هل يوجد صعود على المدى القصير بمعنى الساعة المقبلة

----------


## aljameel

> اخي جميل اسعد الله صباحك
> ما رايك باليورو دولار هل يوجد صعود على المدى القصير بمعنى الساعة المقبلة

 نعم اخي من امس وانا موصي علية وهدفه بإذن الله 1.5150ظ1.5170 
اذا رغبت بالدخول الان من السعر الحالي 1.4978 
الستوب 1.4890 
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم   الكيبل ماشاء الله واصل صعود واخترق 1.6842  الان ركزو على التالي لمن يرغب البقاء فيه او الاستفاده منه بالايام القادمه  السعر الحالي 1.6817  الان من يرغب به شراء يراقب النقطة 1.6810 او 1.6800  فوقها متوقع مواصلة الصعود وهي الستوب للشراء   بإذن الله هدفه 1.6880 اختراق 1.6885 هدف اخر 1.6915  اختراق 1.6920 اهدافه بإذن الله 1.6950 وهدف اخر بإذن الله 1.6705   وهدف اخر بإذن الله 1.7100 مجرد يصل للهدف توقعو الهدف 1.7300   اغلاق يوم فوق 1.6940 والبقاء فوقها متوقع مواصلة الصعود  متوقع مواصلة الصعود حتى يحقق هدفه العام بإذن الله 1.7600  لو نزل تحت 1.6800 يفضل الاتظار و ساراقبه واحدد له نقطة دخول اخرى بإذن الله  اغلاق شمعة الساعة الان فوق 1.6842 انسو النزول بتاتا  لو ما اغلق ونزل تحت 1.6800 افضل نقطة شراء 1.6755 تقريبا والستوب 1.6734   والله الموفق

 الكيبل تحت 1.6800  والله اعلم افضل منطقة شراء 1.6770 \1.6750  1.6715 ولست متاكد ينزل لها ام لا  لو نزل لها الستوب 1.6665  لومانزل لل 1.6715  الستوب 1.6710

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون   ركزو جيدا ورجاء الاحتفاظ به حتى بلوغ الهدف الرئيسي بإذن الله 156.50  والله اعلم بيكون موجه صاعدة   الان هو بموجه هابطة تحت 150.50هدفها 147.30  وكسر 146.30 مزيد من النزول اهدافه تحت تطول   اختراق 150.50 هو مايهمنا لا لغاء الموجه الهابطة ودخولنا بموجه صاعده  وللتاكيد اكثر والاطمئنان اختراق 150.80  ومتوقع بإذن الله الاختراق ولكن لابد من ذكر ماهو عليه تحسباً لاي طارى  الحمد لله دخلنا شراء من 149.81 كما نوهت عليه  ومن لم يدخل بامكانه الدخول الان من السعر الحالي 149.78 او من اقرب نقطه للستوب يصل لها   والستوب كما ذكرت 149.45 او ضعو 149.10   الان بإذن الله هدفنا بإذن الله 150.60  وهدف اخر بإذن الله 151.25  امامه نقطة 151.62 وهي مقامه قوية جدا   ولكن اختراق 150.35 والله اعلم متوقع اختراقها بإذن الله  ويكون هدفنا بإذن الله 152.80  من الهدف اما يواصل صعود او النزول للتصحيح تقريبا تزيد او تنقص 100 نقطة   ولا اتوقع يصل 151.60 المهم فوق 151.20   في حال واصل صعود بعد الهدف 152.80 واخترق 153.30  هدفنا بإذن الله 156.50  وضحت لكم بتفصيل حتى بلوغ الهدف بإذن الله الرئيسي  انا ممكن اقول اشترو والستوب كذا والهدف كذا ولكن الرغبة مني الاستفادة الكامله  المهم مجرد يخترق 150.60 تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول وتركه يسرح ويمرح على كيفه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  ما اقصد بالاختراق الاختراق ولو بنقطة مجرد يخترق تاكيد للصعود ولو نزل بعدها متوقع مواصلة الصعود او يواصل بعد الاختراق الصعود

 المجنون الستوب 149.10

----------


## skooter8

> نعم اخي من امس وانا موصي علية وهدفه بإذن الله 1.5150ظ1.5170 
> اذا رغبت بالدخول الان من السعر الحالي 1.4978 
> الستوب 1.4890 
> موفق بإذن الله

 بارك الله فيك اخي  يا جميل الاخلاق
يعجبني فيك انك لا تتجاهل  اي استفسار كما يفعل الاغلب بداعي لم ينتبهو
زادك الله من فضله انا عامل شراء من 1.4990  و 40 نقطة خاسرها لحد الان لاكن ان شاء الله يصعد
الله يبشرك بالخير

----------


## رشدي

> الحمد لله ماخذين منه مايقارب 500 نقطة 30 نقطة ماتفرق

 الفضل لله وبمجهودك  بارك الله فيك   

> تقصد كوب وعروة على الويكلي 
> والله اعلم اشك به التكوين وكل شي جائز 
> شوف المجنون بيتكون علية كوب وعروة على الديلي والله اعلم مكتمل الشروط  
> ينقصة اختراق 150.65

 صحيح والله بس هو حركته ضعيفة الآن لا اعلم على ايش ناوى نتابع معك والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك اخي يا جميل الاخلاق
> يعجبني فيك انك لا تتجاهل اي استفسار كما يفعل الاغلب بداعي لم ينتبهو
> زادك الله من فضله انا عامل شراء من 1.4990 و 40 نقطة خاسرها لحد الان لاكن ان شاء الله يصعد
> الله يبشرك بالخير

     

> الكيبل تحت 1.6800   والله اعلم افضل منطقة شراء 1.6770 \1.6750  1.6715 ولست متاكد ينزل لها ام لا  لو نزل لها الستوب 1.6665  لومانزل لل 1.6715   الستوب 1.6710

 الكيبل مايقارب الساعتين واقف على 1.6800 ولم يكسرها   لاهو نازل تحتها ولا صاعد   المهم انا وضعت الستوب 1.6665   ولكن مجرد يكسر 1.6750 اخذ الحيطه والحذر منه   لأن الكسر يضعف الموجه الصاعدة ولا يلغيها والله اعلم   والمفروض لا ينزل اقل من 1.6750 كموجه تصحيحة   الان لو صعد واخترق 1.6842 بإذن الله تاكيد للصعود  ومن لم يدخل شراء بعد الاختراق يدخل شراء  والستوب 1.6800  موفقين بإذن الله   واليورو دولار الستوب 1.4900

----------


## skooter8

شكرا جزيل الشكر اخي العزيز
و ان شاء الله الكل المستفيد
صباح البركات و الحركات الايجابية ان شاء الله :Boxing:

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا جزيل الشكر اخي العزيز
> و ان شاء الله الكل المستفيد
> صباح البركات و الحركات الايجابية ان شاء الله

 هلا صباح النور والسرور

----------


## aljameel

الدولار كندي  والله اعلم   السعر الحالي 1.0476  فوق 1.0460 متوقع يواصل صعود والستوب 1.0438  هدف قريب 1.0550 اختراق 1.0575 هدف اخر  1.0640  مجرد الوصول للهدف 1.0640 توقع هدف ثالث 1.0770  هو عكس الكيبل والله اعلم  لو ماصعد الكيبل هذا بيصعد بإذن الله  والستوب قريب لمن يرغب به

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  شايف فرصة بستوب صغير وهدف كبير والله اعلم  اليورو ين السعر الحالي 133.11  الان  فوق 132.83 فهو بإذن الله صاعد  المهم الشراء من بعد مراقبه  اللو  133.04 اتوقع لن يكسر 132.94   من يرغب الشراء من السعر الحالي فيضع الستوب المناسب له  المهم فوق 132.83 الهدف القريب 134.90 اخر 136 \138.50  كسر 132.83 متوقع النزول لمنطقة الشراء الثانية  افضل منطقة شراء 132.10\132.20  والستوب 132  الهدف بإذن الله 136 \138.50  والخيار لكم اما بلوغ الهدف او القناعة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل مايقارب الساعتين واقف على 1.6800 ولم يكسرها   لاهو نازل تحتها ولا صاعد   المهم انا وضعت الستوب 1.6665   ولكن مجرد يكسر 1.6750 اخذ الحيطه والحذر منه   لأن الكسر يضعف الموجه الصاعدة ولا يلغيها والله اعلم   والمفروض لا ينزل اقل من 1.6750 كموجه تصحيحة   الان لو صعد واخترق 1.6842 بإذن الله تاكيد للصعود  ومن لم يدخل شراء بعد الاختراق يدخل شراء  والستوب 1.6800  موفقين بإذن الله    واليورو دولار الستوب 1.4900

   مبرووووووك الكيبل الان والله اعلم انسو النزول  والستوب 1.6800 فقط لاغير

----------


## رشدي

الله يبارك فيك الارباح ما شاء الله   :015:  :015:  :015:    مبررووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك    :Icon26:  :Eh S(7):  :Big Grin:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :Big Grin:  :Eh S(7):  :Icon26:

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الكيبل ضرب استوب 1.6800
بالتسبة لليورو دولار ايه الوضع ياريس

----------


## ومنكم نستفيد

اليورو ضرب الاستوب
خيرها ابغيرها امعوضين

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اليورو ضرب الاستوب ايضا 
تتعوض يارب ان شاء الله 
هو كدة اليورو ايه وضعه يا ريس

----------


## محمود1

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  شايف فرصة بستوب صغير وهدف كبير والله اعلم  اليورو ين السعر الحالي 133.11  الان فوق 132.83 فهو بإذن الله صاعد المهم الشراء من بعد مراقبه  اللو 133.04 اتوقع لن يكسر 132.94   من يرغب الشراء من السعر الحالي فيضع الستوب المناسب له  المهم فوق 132.83 الهدف القريب 134.90 اخر 136 \138.50  كسر 132.83 متوقع النزول لمنطقة الشراء الثانية  افضل منطقة شراء 132.10\132.20  والستوب 132  الهدف بإذن الله 136 \138.50  والخيار لكم اما بلوغ الهدف او القناعة   والله الموفق

 اتوقع اليورو ين يستهدف 132.50   كون الكندي ين عندو هدف عند  83.40

----------


## BRUFEN

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيفكم جميعاً أخواني يارب جميعكم بخير وعافيه 
الله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه أبو مروان أتعبناك 
معنا بجد هذا الأسبوع انا متابع من الأثنين 
ولكن ماعرفت كيف أدخل بأسمي توني الحين
انتبه للزاوية في اليسار 
وأشكر مجهودك معنا الله يحرسك من العين
ويوفقك في كل امر وخطوة وان يجعلها خير
لك يارب ياكريم

----------


## BRUFEN

أنتبهوا لليورو ين يا اخوان توصيه أبو مروان 
أهمي شيء المتابعه هذه كلمته شخصياً

----------


## simpa2000f

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   ابو مروان ما رأيك في المجنون والكيبل الان

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   ابو مروان ما رأيك في المجنون والكيبل الان

 الكيبل صعوده اليوم فوق 1.6842 ثم ينزل تحت 1.6800  بصراحة مخوفني منه   والان اذا ترغب به شراء من السعر الحالي 1.6798  الستوب 1.6855  ولا تغير بالستوب   المجنون كما هو الستوب 149.10  والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ابو مروان اليورو دولار ايه وضعه الان  ياريت خارطة الطريق الان سعره 1.4850

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان اليورو دولار ايه وضعه الان  ياريت خارطة الطريق الان سعره 1.4850

 والله اعلم بينزل لل 1.4830\35  راقبه منها اذا لم يكسر 1.4822 فيه أمل صعود  المهم الستوب 1.4822  كسر 1.4822 سيذهب به لل 1.4750 \40تقريبا  ومنها الشراء والستوب الارتداد نفسها نقطة الارتداد  او 1.4735

----------


## aljameel

> الدولار كندي  والله اعلم   السعر الحالي 1.0476  فوق 1.0460 متوقع يواصل صعود والستوب 1.0438  هدف قريب 1.0550 اختراق 1.0575 هدف اخر 1.0640  مجرد الوصول للهدف 1.0640 توقع هدف ثالث 1.0770  هو عكس الكيبل والله اعلم لو ماصعد الكيبل هذا بيصعد بإذن الله  والستوب قريب لمن يرغب به

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الحمد لله محقق فوق 140 نقطة بستوب صغير 30 نقطة  من دخل به ويرغب بالبقاء به  تقديم الستوب 1.0516  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل ضرب استوب 1.6800
> بالتسبة لليورو دولار ايه الوضع ياريس

  

> اليورو ضرب الاستوب
> خيرها ابغيرها امعوضين

  

> اليورو ضرب الاستوب ايضا 
> تتعوض يارب ان شاء الله 
> هو كدة اليورو ايه وضعه يا ريس

 معوضة بإذن الله  
وخيرها في غيرها

----------


## رشدي

> معوضة بإذن الله  
> وخيرها في غيرها

 للعلم انا مازلت فى صفقة الباوند شراء من 6796 والاستوب 6760 ما رأيك ؟   والحمد لله المحصلة ارباح ايوم المجنون محقق معى الى الآن 15 نقطة ولم اغلق العقد ايضا   اغلقت الكندى بربح 90 نقطة الحمد لله واخذه شراء من نقطة المقاومة اليومية بالظبط !    بارك الله فيك يا ابو مروان موفق ان شاء الله    الف الف شكر يا حبيبنا الغالى     :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## salim2

ما رأيكم بالدولار / ين ؟.

----------


## رشدي

للمغامرة   جعلت الباوند بدون استوب ولن اغلق لصفقة حتى ان انعكس 500 نقطة والعقد مايكرو للعلم    يمكن نشوف حظ المبتدئين امثالى  :Big Grin:   ارى كوب وعروة مكتمل على الويكلى

----------


## رشدي

> ما رأيكم بالدولار / ين ؟.

   
فى اعتقادى انه ان ظل فوق 89.10  يصعد الى 90.50  
والله اعلم  
نشوف رأى الجميل ضمن لى ولك

----------


## aljameel

> للعلم انا مازلت فى صفقة الباوند شراء من 6796 والاستوب 6760 ما رأيك ؟   والحمد لله المحصلة ارباح ايوم المجنون محقق معى الى الآن 15 نقطة ولم اغلق العقد ايضا   اغلقت الكندى بربح 90 نقطة الحمد لله واخذه شراء من نقطة المقاومة اليومية بالظبط !    بارك الله فيك يا ابو مروان موفق ان شاء الله    الف الف شكر يا حبيبنا الغالى

   الكيبل ضع الستوب 1.6750 والخيار لك  المجنون ارفع الستوب 149.35

----------


## salim2

> فى اعتقادى انه ان ظل فوق 89.10 يصعد الى 90.50  
> والله اعلم  
> نشوف رأى الجميل ضمن لى ولك

  
هل تقصد حتى موعد إغلاق السوق الأمريكي ؟.

----------


## aljameel

> ما رأيكم بالدولار / ين ؟.

 السعر الحالي 89.33   تحت  89.27 فهو للنزول والله اعلم وهي الستوب للبيع  كسر 88.85 مواصلة النزول   فوقها متوقع يصعد لا احد النقاط ومن احدهم يرتد نزول  89.80 \90.20  الصعود حتى اللحضه صعود تصحيحي  لمواصلة النزول  هدف النزول بإذن الله 86.20  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار   السعر الحالي 1.4844  من اقرب نقطة يصل لها للستوب 1.4880 بيع  الستوب 1.4880  هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.4750\60  الرجاء البيع بعد مراقبه لا للاستعجال  يفضل بستوب صغير  والله الموفق

----------


## salim2

> السعر الحالي 89.33    تحت 89.27 فهو للنزول والله اعلم وهي الستوب للبيع  كسر 88.85 مواصلة النزول   فوقها متوقع يصعد لا احد النقاط ومن احدهم يرتد نزول  89.80 \90.20  الصعود حتى اللحضه صعود تصحيحي لمواصلة النزول  هدف النزول بإذن الله 86.20  والله الموفق

 شكرا ابو مروان، أنا عندي صفقة شراء من 89.37 وخوفا من النزول وضعت تحديد الربح على نقطة الدخول.  
كذلك استفسار آخر أخي الكريم عن الدولار فرنك ؟. 
بالنسبة للدولار / ين أليس من المدهش أن يصل إلى تحت آخر لو عمله وهو 87.03 ؟.

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا ابو مروان، أنا عندي صفقة شراء من 89.37 وخوفا من النزول وضعت تحديد الربح على نقطة الدخول.  
> كذلك استفسار آخر أخي الكريم عن الدولار فرنك ؟. 
> بالنسبة للدولار / ين أليس من المدهش أن يصل إلى تحت آخر لو عمله وهو 87.03 ؟.

 اخي أسف لتاخري بالرد  الدولار فرنك انا من قبل وصيت علية ولازالت التوصية قائمة  وحددت الاهداف عند 1.0250 \1.0450  الان السعر الحالي 1.0158 اذا رغبت بالشراء   فوق 1.0145 ضع الستوب 1.0140  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون   ركزو جيدا ورجاء الاحتفاظ به حتى بلوغ الهدف الرئيسي بإذن الله 156.50  والله اعلم بيكون موجه صاعدة   الان هو بموجه هابطة تحت 150.50هدفها 147.30  وكسر 146.30 مزيد من النزول اهدافه تحت تطول   اختراق 150.50 هو مايهمنا لا لغاء الموجه الهابطة ودخولنا بموجه صاعده  وللتاكيد اكثر والاطمئنان اختراق 150.80  ومتوقع بإذن الله الاختراق ولكن لابد من ذكر ماهو عليه تحسباً لاي طارى  الحمد لله دخلنا شراء من 149.81 كما نوهت عليه  ومن لم يدخل بامكانه الدخول الان من السعر الحالي 149.78 او من اقرب نقطه للستوب يصل لها   والستوب كما ذكرت 149.45 او ضعو 149.10   الان بإذن الله هدفنا بإذن الله 150.60  وهدف اخر بإذن الله 151.25  امامه نقطة 151.62 وهي مقامه قوية جدا   ولكن اختراق 150.35 والله اعلم متوقع اختراقها بإذن الله  ويكون هدفنا بإذن الله 152.80  من الهدف اما يواصل صعود او النزول للتصحيح تقريبا تزيد او تنقص 100 نقطة   ولا اتوقع يصل 151.60 المهم فوق 151.20   في حال واصل صعود بعد الهدف 152.80 واخترق 153.30  هدفنا بإذن الله 156.50  وضحت لكم بتفصيل حتى بلوغ الهدف بإذن الله الرئيسي  انا ممكن اقول اشترو والستوب كذا والهدف كذا ولكن الرغبة مني الاستفادة الكامله  المهم مجرد يخترق 150.60 تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول وتركه يسرح ويمرح على كيفه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  ما اقصد بالاختراق الاختراق ولو بنقطة مجرد يخترق تاكيد للصعود ولو نزل بعدها متوقع مواصلة الصعود او يواصل بعد الاختراق الصعود

 لازلت التوصية قائمة والاغلاق ايجابي والله اعلم   ومن لازال محتفظ بالشراء الستوب 149.40

----------


## رشدي

> الكيبل ضع الستوب 1.6750 والخيار لك     المجنون ارفع الستوب 149.35

 حاضر والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل  اختراق والله اعلم 1.6851 تاكيد للصعود  المهم الستوب 1.6750 والله الموفق

----------


## salim2

> اخي أسف لتاخري بالرد  الدولار فرنك انا من قبل وصيت علية ولازالت التوصية قائمة  وحددت الاهداف عند 1.0250 \1.0450  الان السعر الحالي 1.0158 اذا رغبت بالشراء   فوق 1.0145 ضع الستوب 1.0140  والله الموفق

 شكرا لك أبو مروان والله يحفظك ويرزقك من واسع فضله.

----------


## lionofegypt2020

بالنسبة لليورو دولار انت كنت قولت يا ابو مروان بيع من 1.4844
بس انا مدخلتش الحمد لله وانت كنت كاتب الستوب 1.4880
 بس للاسف كدة ضرب الستوب دة كسر ها وطلع فوقيها فانت تنصحنى بايه دلوقتى ؟؟

----------


## رشدي

العملة : اليورو دولار  
انا شايف اهداف لتحت 
وبايع من السعر الحالى 4873 بدون استوب وعقد معلق بيع من 4820     
اخى الجميل ما رأيك بارك الله فيك؟  
وأين اضع الاستوب ان كان البيع صحيح ؟

----------


## aljameel

https://forum.arabictrader.com/t84405.html

----------


## aljameel

> العملة : اليورو دولار  
> انا شايف اهداف لتحت 
> وبايع من السعر الحالى 4873 بدون استوب وعقد معلق بيع من 4820     
> اخى الجميل ما رأيك بارك الله فيك؟  
> وأين اضع الاستوب ان كان البيع صحيح ؟

 كن حذر منه

----------


## ابداعي

> https://forum.arabictrader.com/t84405.html

   هل ابدا من الان وضع امر شراء ماركت ؟ ام ان هناك سعر معين يجب الوصول اليه ؟ 
ثم ماذا لو تم ضرب الوقف .. هل من عملية معاكسة ؟ 
مع الشكر الجزيل .. وجزاك الله خير

----------


## رشدي

> https://forum.arabictrader.com/t84405.html

    صدقنى  والله اخاف عليك لو تحققت التوصية   ولكنى معك ان شاء الله   وانا محافظ على عقد المجنون والكيبل هذه الايام

----------


## تختخ

المجنون فى موجة مركبة ياريت تقولى رايك فى الترقيم دة وانا متاكد من صعودة

----------


## رشدي

> المجنون فى موجة مركبة ياريت تقولى رايك فى الترقيم دة وانا متاكد من صعودة

   خد عندك  2 فنجان للمجنون والكيبل على الديلى والأسبوعى   بريشة اجدع رسام  والله اعلم   *تأتى الرياح بما لا تشتهيه السفن  ثقتنا بالله وهو المستعان

----------


## Scarface

والله عجب من اليورو دولار. كان من المفترض ينزل بس صعد بموجة أعلى من اللي قبلها على الــ 5 دقائق فريم. لكن فيه دايفرجنس على فريم 4 ساعات. 
فما هو رايك يا أستاذ الجميل؟ 
وبالتوفيق

----------


## Scarface

ويستمر صعود اليورو دولار و إن شاء الله تعالى نغلق صفقات الشراء قريباً. 
وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## Scarface

وينك يا أستاذ الجميل؟؟ عسى المانع خير.. 
ترجع بالسلامة يارب.

----------


## BRUFEN

وش الي حاصل اليوم يا أخوان هل فيه اخبار ولا وش المشكله

----------


## eto2

نتمنى روية الاح جميل ليعطينا نظرة عامة عن السوق

----------


## Scarface

وهذا المجنون ضرب الفيبو 23% على الأربع ساعات وارتد إلى الأعلى قليلاً.

----------


## رشدي

> وهذا المجنون ضرب الفيبو 23% على الأربع ساعات وارتد إلى الأعلى قليلاً.

  
عن نفسى داخل شراء 
لكن صعب لتداول عليه الآن هو فوق 150.50 صاعد وتحت 148.00 هابط 
على المدى الطويل صاعد  
صفقتى بيع والهدف هو 148.00 
والشارت كلاسيكى بحت

----------


## رشدي

> عن نفسى داخل شراء 
> لكن صعب لتداول عليه الآن هو فوق 150.50 صاعد وتحت 148.00 هابط 
> على المدى الطويل صاعد  
> صفقتى بيع والهدف هو 148.00 
> والشارت كلاسيكى بحت

  
الحمد لله

----------


## أبو خليل

باتنتظاااااااااااااااااار اخي وصديقي و استاذنا أبو مروان وان شاء الله المانع خيرااااااااااااااا

----------


## رشدي

ان شاء الله خير يا ابو خليل اكيد مسافر او مشغول 
هو ظروفه دايما كده ايام العطلات  
ربنا يوفقك يا جميل وتيجى بالسلامة

----------


## رشدي

المجنون يا اخوانا  
شايف والله اعلم صفقة بيع حلوة جدا من الاسعار الحالية  147.95  
بهدف   147  
واستوب 148.50  
دخلت على بركة الله

----------


## bilalo25

> المجنون يا اخوانا  
> شايف والله اعلم صفقة بيع حلوة جدا من الاسعار الحالية  147.95  
> بهدف   147  
> واستوب 148.50  
> دخلت على بركة الله

 *صباح الخير على الاخ ابو مروان وجميع الاخوة الكرام وجمعة مباركة باذن الله تعالى 
انا داخل معاك اخي الكريم بيع على المجنون ونسال الله التوفيق*

----------


## رشدي

دخلت من سعر كام؟ 
اجعل العقد صغير يا اخى

----------


## eto2

بالتوفيق لكم بس وين الاخ الجميل

----------


## bilalo25

> دخلت من سعر كام؟ 
> اجعل العقد صغير يا اخى

 *دخلت من سعر148.15 والاستوب 148.80 والهدف 100 نقطة و ما يكتبه الله لنا خير 
والعقد صغير 
وهذا تحليلي الخاص ,,,, توكلنا على الله*

----------


## رشدي

> بالتوفيق لكم بس وين الاخ الجميل

 يغيب يغيب ويأتى محمل بالخير ان شاء الله 
زمانه جاى انا منتظره    

> *دخلت من سعر148.15 والاستوب 148.80 والهدف 100 نقطة و ما يكتبه الله لنا خير*  *والعقد صغير*  *وهذا تحليلي الخاص ,,,, توكلنا على الله*

 على بركة الله

----------


## رشدي

والله اعلم شايف اليورو / دولار صعود   
شراء معلق من 1.4938 
الأستوب 1.4905  
الهدف 1.5000  
وياريت تيجى يا ابو مروان وتقولى رأيك

----------


## رشدي

> اليورو دولار    السعر الحالي 1.4844  من اقرب نقطة يصل لها للستوب 1.4880 بيع  الستوب 1.4880  هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.4750\60  الرجاء البيع بعد مراقبه لا للاستعجال يفضل بستوب صغير   والله الموفق

  

> العملة : اليورو دولار  
> انا شايف اهداف لتحت 
> وبايع من السعر الحالى 4873 بدون استوب وعقد معلق بيع من 4820     
> اخى الجميل ما رأيك بارك الله فيك؟  
> وأين اضع الاستوب ان كان البيع صحيح ؟

  

> كن حذر منه

  
والله طلع عينى هذا الزوج اغلقت عقدى فجر اليوم بخسارة 40 نقطة ثقيلة بعد ان حرق دمى  
هو للنزول ولا للصعود الله العالم  
مازلت اضع مر شراء معلق من 4938 على امل الصعود 
ربنا يسهل   
انت فين يا ابو مروان ؟

----------


## uae_hawk

نصيحتي خلك بعيد هذا الاسبوع عن اليورو دولار .. انا كنت فاتح عقد بيع من 1.4943 ووصل قرابه ال 120 نقطه... 
وبعد الصعود الى الان هو في حاله تذبذب ... يعني عادي يضرب ستوب عليك .. لكن المسار الحقيقي 
له بعد النزول الحالي ترا صعوود على جميع التحاليل والاخبار
شوف الباوند دولار اثبت الاسبوع هذا ( وجهة نظر ) صعوده ونزوله كان واضح جدا  
والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## رشدي

> المجنون يا اخوانا  
> شايف والله اعلم صفقة بيع حلوة جدا من الاسعار الحالية 147.95  
> بهدف 147  
> واستوب 148.50  
> دخلت على بركة الله

 محقق الآن 65 نقطة  
نضع الاستوب عند الدخول ويمكن جنى نصف الأرباح الآن   
الى الهدف ان شاء الله  وممكن اكثر    

> والله اعلم شايف اليورو / دولار صعود   
> شراء معلق من 1.4938 
> الأستوب 1.4905  
> الهدف 1.5000  
> وياريت تيجى يا ابو مروان وتقولى رأيك

 تلغى لعدم تفعل الأمر 
الدولار/ فرنك  
والله اعلم فرصة للصعود 
ممكن الدخول مع توصية ابو مروان للهدف 1.0240  
الشراء من الحالى  1.0150 
الاستوب ممكن 1.0111  
هذه هى بعض صفقتى المفتوحة ولا انصح بالدخول الا لمن اتفق تحليله معى 
بأنتظار رأيك يا حبيبنا اين انت

----------


## رشدي

> نصيحتي خلك بعيد هذا الاسبوع عن اليورو دولار .. انا كنت فاتح عقد بيع من 1.4943 ووصل قرابه ال 120 نقطه... 
> وبعد الصعود الى الان هو في حاله تذبذب ... يعني عادي يضرب ستوب عليك .. لكن المسار الحقيقي 
> له بعد النزول الحالي ترا صعوود على جميع التحاليل والاخبار
> شوف الباوند دولار اثبت الاسبوع هذا ( وجهة نظر ) صعوده ونزوله كان واضح جدا  
> والله يوفق الجميع

  
اغلقت صفقة البيع على خسارة فجر اليوم ومعوضة ان شاء الله ووضعت امر شراء من نقطة  مقاومة هامة 4940 ولم يتحقق وتم حذفه شكرا لمشاركتك يا اخى بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## رشدي

الحمد لله  
95 نقطة  سريعة  على المجنون 
صفقة الدولار فرنك محققة 20 نقطة الى الآن والى الاهدف ان شاء الله

----------


## رشدي

للمغامرة ب 20 نقطة خسارة  
الدولار ين  
السعر الحالى 88.83 
دخلت شراء بهدف مفتوح 
الأستوب 88.63 وفى احتمال كبير يضرب  
هل تنصفنى ايها الدولار ام تأخذ منى ال20 نقطة ؟؟؟؟ 
اليكم الشارت

----------


## bilalo25

> الحمد لله  
> 95 نقطة  سريعة  على المجنون 
> صفقة الدولار فرنك محققة 20 نقطة الى الآن والى الاهدف ان شاء الله

 *الحمد لله رب العالمين 
تحقق الهدف معي 130 نقطة بالتمام والكمال  
جعل الله ايامكم كلها اخضر باخضر *

----------


## وسام النوباني

تسجيل حضور ومتابعه

----------


## eto2

واليوم كمان ما بين الاخ الجميل

----------


## تختخ

:0 

> خد عندك  2 فنجان للمجنون والكيبل على الديلى والأسبوعى   بريشة اجدع رسام  والله اعلم   *تأتى الرياح بما لا تشتهيه السفن  ثقتنا بالله وهو المستعان

  :015:  :015:  :015: 
انا مقتنع بصعود لحد 198.50

----------


## رشدي

> واليوم كمان ما بين الاخ الجميل

    ان شاء الله يعود بالخير  هو ما يتأخر علينا

----------


## BRUFEN

الله يعطيكم العافيه يا أخوان 
سؤالين لو تكرمتوا :
لو كنت متابع زوج على الشهري الأسبوعي والدايلي والأربع ساعات
والساعة والثلاثين دقيقة والربع ساعه والخمس دقائق وكان جميعها 
تدل على طلوع العمله للأعلى وطبعاً المؤشر بسيط  طيب هل هنا هو 
دليل على الطلوع خلال اليوم فقط يعني لو مثلاً عملت شراء وتركت
الصفقة ليوم الأثنين ما هو إستنتاجكم لمسار العمله للأسبوع الثاني 
والثاني لو كان على الأسبوعي والداييلي فقط للأعلى والباقي للأسفل
هنا ما هي النتيجة وعلشان تكونون معي في الصورة أرجو الإطلاع
على زوج اليورو كندي وبإنتظار آرائكم

----------


## eto2

السلام عليكم
انتهى اسبوع وسيبدأ اسبوع جديد نبارك لمن حقق ارباح في الاسبوع المنتهي ونتمنى مزيدا من الارباح في الاسبوع الجديد

----------


## رشدي

> محقق الآن 65 نقطة  
> نضع الاستوب عند الدخول ويمكن جنى نصف الأرباح الآن   
> الى الهدف ان شاء الله وممكن اكثر    
> تلغى لعدم تفعل الأمر  الدولار/ فرنك   والله اعلم فرصة للصعود  ممكن الدخول مع توصية ابو مروان للهدف 1.0240   الشراء من الحالى 1.0150  الاستوب ممكن 1.0111  
> هذه هى بعض صفقتى المفتوحة ولا انصح بالدخول الا لمن اتفق تحليله معى 
> بأنتظار رأيك يا حبيبنا اين انت

 الحمد لله الأغلاق ايجابى تجاه الصفقة   وضعت الوقف عند منطقة الدخول  وربما اجنى الأرباح مع الأفتتاح لا اعلم  ولو انى شايف انه للهدف وابعد ان شاء الله   

> للمغامرة ب 20 نقطة خسارة   الدولار ين   السعر الحالى 88.83  دخلت شراء بهدف مفتوح  الأستوب 88.63 وفى احتمال كبير يضرب  
> هل تنصفنى ايها الدولار ام تأخذ منى ال20 نقطة ؟؟؟؟ 
> اليكم الشارت

   لم يضرب الوقف  :Big Grin:  عجبا ايها الفوركس !  الحمد لله الأغلاق ايجابى وسأتمسك بالعقد الى ان يضرب الأستوب 20 نقطة لا مشكلة   واهدافى 89.50  &  90.00  & 90.50

----------


## رشدي

:Icon26: حبيبنا الجميل ابو مروان  :Icon26:   100 ساعة واكثر غياب   ان شاء الله يكون المانع خير   * اعتذر عن ازدحام صفحتك بمواضيعى  ولكنى اعتبر هذه الصفحة مرجع لى لا تؤاخذنى يا أستاذى   ندعو لك بالصحة والسعادة والنصيب الصالح لك ولكل ذويك   انا فى انتظارك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## eto2

على غيابك قلقين

----------


## Scarface

لأنه غايب صار له مدة راح ياخذ علامة صفر  من 3 في المشاركة والواجبات الله أعلم كم ياخذ؟؟ :Emoticon1:

----------


## eto2

انا خايف يعيد السنة اذا استمر الغياب

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اسبوع موفق بإذن الله   اليورو ين كاتجاه والله اعلم نزول ولكن ارى احتمال يعكس للصعود  من يرغب الدخول به شراء من السعر الحالي 132.31  والستوب 131.84 لو قدر الله ضرب الستوب ندخل بيع   بالنهاية بنطلع بربح بإذن الله   اهداف الشراء بإذن الله  133.50\134.40\135.70  والله الموفق

----------


## ahmed_samir77

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اسبوع موفق بإذن الله   اليورو ين كاتجاه والله اعلم نزول ولكن ارى احتمال يعكس للصعود  من يرغب الدخول به شراء من السعر الحالي 132.31  والستوب 131.84 لو قدر الله ضرب الستوب ندخل بيع   بالنهاية بنطلع بربح بإذن الله   اهداف الشراء بإذن الله  133.50\134.40\135.70   والله الموفق

 أخانا الجميل أبو مروان حمدا لله على سلامتك ، وجزاك الله كل خير لعل المانع كان خيرا

----------


## aljameel

الاسترالي دولار متوقع ارتداد والله اعلم من 9200 تقريبا   الستوب نقطة الارتداد   هدف الاررتداد بإذن الله 0.9000  لو واصل صعود فوقها  يفضل الابتعاد   السعر الحالي 9188  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أخانا الجميل أبو مروان حمدا لله على سلامتك ، وجزاك الله كل خير لعل المانع كان خيرا

 هلا اخي احمد الله يسلمك 
أسف اخي انقطاعي كم يوم لسفري  
المنتدى ثقيل بارسال المشاركة لا اعرف السبب من عندي او سيرفر المنتدى

----------


## aljameel

والدولار فرنك   السعر الحالي 1.0146   مالم تكسر 1.0136 وهي الستوب للشراء   لا تغير بالستوب كما هو  سيصعد بإذن الله 1.0230\270  وهدف اخر بإذن الله 1.0450  والله الموفق

----------


## مستثمر صغير

الكيبل الى اين  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل الى اين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

   والله اعلم الان راقبه من السعر الحالي 1.6502  مالم يكسر 1.6484 بإذن الله صاعد وهي الستوب  كسرها سينزل والله اعلم 1.6440\1.6355   لو صعد ساحدد اهداف الصعود مجرد اتاكد من الصعود

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم الان راقبه من السعر الحالي 1.6502  مالم يكسر 1.6484 بإذن الله صاعد وهي الستوب  كسرها سينزل والله اعلم 1.6440\1.6355    لو صعد ساحدد اهداف الصعود مجرد اتاكد من الصعود

   المهم الكيبل لو صعد نراقب 1.6560 تقريبا منها  اما يواصل صعود او يرتد منها   لو ارتد منها  الستوب نقطة الارتداد  للبيع   والله اعلم

----------


## ahmed_samir77

طيب أبو مروان و اليورو دولار

----------


## رشدي

> حبيبنا الجميل ابو مروان   100 ساعة واكثر غياب   ان شاء الله يكون المانع خير   * اعتذر عن ازدحام صفحتك بمواضيعى ولكنى اعتبر هذه الصفحة مرجع لى لا تؤاخذنى يا أستاذى   ندعو لك بالصحة والسعادة والنصيب الصالح لك ولكل ذويك   انا فى انتظارك

   المكان نور بوجودك   المجنون // // دولار ين ؟

----------


## aljameel

> طيب أبو مروان و اليورو دولار

 راقب النقطة 1.4934   السعر الحالي 1.4900  تحتها متوقع نزول   هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.4740  لا تستعجل لو صعد فوقها ساحدد نقطة اخرى بإذن الله  الستوب للبيع 1.4913

----------


## aljameel

> راقب النقطة 1.4934   السعر الحالي 1.4900  تحتها متوقع نزول   هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.4740  لا تستعجل لو صعد فوقها ساحدد نقطة اخرى بإذن الله   الستوب للبيع 1.4913

   تم تعديل الستوب للبيع

----------


## aljameel

> المكان نور بوجودك   المجنون // // دولار ين ؟

   منور بوجودكم   المجنون والدولار ين هم للنزول والله اعلم  ساحاول التقاطهم من نقطة جيدة للبيع   لا تستعجل

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترالي دولار متوقع ارتداد والله اعلم من 9200 تقريبا   الستوب نقطة الارتداد   هدف الاررتداد بإذن الله 0.9000  لو واصل صعود فوقها يفضل الابتعاد   السعر الحالي 9188   والله الموفق

   تعديل على توصية الاسترالي دولار  الستوب للبيع 9196  السعر الحالي 9186  هو صعد لل 9189  لو اخترق 9196 متوقع يصعد 9240 تقريبا   منها اما يواصل صعود او يرتد اذا ارتد الستوب للبيع 9245  هدف النزول بإذن الله 9000 ومنها نراقبه متوقع ارتداد منها للصعود وشراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  الان من يرغب بالشراء في حال اخترق 9196 يضع له استوب صغير   ويراقب ماذكر سابقا لو صعد عند 9240 اما يواصل صعود او يرتد نزول لهدف النزول 9000  لو واصل صعود ساحدد لكم اهداف الصعود ومتوقع اهدافه كبيره بإذن الله

----------


## رشدي

دخلنا شراء على اليورو ين والاستوب كما تفضلتم  
والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

دخلنا بيع على المجنون بأستوب 147.12 عقد صغير

----------


## رشدي

عندى عقد شراء على الدولار فرنك مفتوح من الاسبوع الماضى وتم تعديل الاستوب كما تفضلتم  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم الان راقبه من السعر الحالي 1.6502  مالم يكسر 1.6484 بإذن الله صاعد وهي الستوب  كسرها سينزل والله اعلم 1.6440\1.6355    لو صعد ساحدد اهداف الصعود مجرد اتاكد من الصعود

   

> المهم الكيبل لو صعد نراقب 1.6560 تقريبا منها اما يواصل صعود او يرتد منها   لو ارتد منها الستوب نقطة الارتداد للبيع    والله اعلم

    الكيبل لو صعد عند 1.6560 وواصل صعود من بعدها يهمنا النقطة 1.6613 اختراقها متوقع مواصلة الصعود مالم يخترقها فهي الستوب للبيع البيع بعد التاكد بعدم الاختراق لل 1.6613 بدون استعجال فنحن معه صعود كشراء  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> دخلنا بيع على المجنون بأستوب 147.12 عقد صغير

 استعجلت بالبيع  
 الستوب اما 147.57 او 147.84 
متوقع ارتداد من 147.55 تقريبا والله اعلم

----------


## BRUFEN

الحمدلله على وصولك بالسلامه أبو مروان 
من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم 
الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية ويجزيك خير الجزاء

----------


## aljameel

> عندى عقد شراء على الدولار فرنك مفتوح من الاسبوع الماضى وتم تعديل الاستوب كما تفضلتم  
> والله الموفق

 هو نزل الان تحت الستوب  
انت ماعندك مشكله اذا داخل من الاسبوع الماضي اغلق على ربح 
الان راقبه من اقرب نقطة 1.0048 او نفسها  
اما تضع الستوب 1.0048 او 36 للشراء

----------


## aljameel

> الحمدلله على وصولك بالسلامه أبو مروان 
> من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم 
> الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية ويجزيك خير الجزاء

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك

----------


## رشدي

> هو نزل الان تحت الستوب  
> انت ماعندك مشكله اذا داخل من الاسبوع الماضي اغلق على ربح 
> الان راقبه من اقرب نقطة 1.0048 او نفسها  
> اما تضع الستوب 1.0048 او 36 للشراء

 ضرب على ربح احمد لله    

> استعجلت بالبيع  
> الستوب اما 147.57 او 147.84 
> متوقع ارتداد من 147.55 تقريبا والله اعلم

 اعلم انى استعجلت ولكن للمغامرة فقط ! 
والحجة فى الشارت

----------


## aljameel

المجنووووووووووووووووون  والله اعلم  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t84405-2.html

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل من بعد التوصية علية عند النقطة 1.6502  والستوب 1.6484  نزل مرتين للنقطة 1.6501 اتوقع الكل دخل شراء  وهاهو الان فوق 1.6532  واتوقع ابعد  نقطة يصل لها صعود 1.6558  ومنها اما يواصل صعود او يرتد نزول   لو واصل صعود بعدها كما ذكرت بالسابق  ولو ارتد نزول كما بالسابق  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## BRUFEN

المجنون شراء ولا بيع أبو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون شراء ولا بيع أبو مروان

 بيع والله اعلم  من احد النقطتين التي ذكرتها  
تحت 150.60 فهو للنزول والله اعلم 
الشراء الستوب بعيد من السعر الحالي 145.90 فصعب المغامره بالشراء  
ومن اراد يغامر شراء من السعر الحالي 146.92 يضع الستوب 146.50  
والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## eto2

الاجمل من التوصيات هو تواجدك بيننا

----------


## aljameel

> الاجمل من الوصيات هو تواجدك بيننا

 والاجمل تواجدكم ومشاركتكم بالموضوع

----------


## BRUFEN

> بيع والله اعلم من احد النقطتين التي ذكرتها  
> تحت 150.60 فهو للنزول والله اعلم 
> الشراء الستوب بعيد من السعر الحالي 145.90 فصعب المغامره بالشراء  
> ومن اراد يغامر شراء من السعر الحالي 146.92 يضع الستوب 146.50  
> والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 اللهم آمين ياكريم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  شايف هدفان بعيدان للفرنك ين والله اعلم  يستحق المغامره ولو بعقد صغير وتركه يسرح ويمرح على كيفة وخاصة بعد اختراق 89.60  السعر الحالي 87.70  الستوب 87.07  من يرغب بالدخول من السعر الحالي او مراقبته في حال النزول   لو كسر الان  87.37 يفضل الابتعاد حتى انوه عنه  اختراق 89.60 بإذن الله يؤكد الصعود للاهداف والله اعلم  الاهداف البعيدة بإذن الله   93.30 \ 100  طبعا قبلهم اهداف انا بتكلم بالاهداف البعيدة اذا توفقنا به متى يصل لهم الله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  بالنسبة للمجنون فوق 145.90 غصب عنه بيروح لل 147.50 تقريبا   واختراق 147.55 سيذهب والله اعلم لل 149.50 تقريبا   المهم الان السعر الحالي 146.80 انا كما ذكرت الستوب 146.50 للشراء   لو كسر الستوب سيذهب والله اعلم لل 146.15 \146.05  متوقع نهاية النزول له وممكن الشراء منها والستوب 145.90  ومنها مراقبة 147.55 ومن بعدها 149.50 تقريبا   ومن داخل شراء وواضع الستوب 146.50 يراقب ما ذكرته الان   كمعطيات امامي فوق 145.90 غصب عنه صاعد لا احد النقطتين  البيع مالم يخترق 147.55 اما نقطة الارتداد او 147.84  والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  بالنسبة للكيبل من دخل شراء من 1.6502 او 6501   لا يستعجل بجنى الربح   المهم رفع الستوب لل 1.6515   ومراقبة ماسبق امامه نقطة متوقع يصعد لها 1.6595 + - تقريبا   لو واصل صعود فوق 1.6600 متوقع اختراق 1.6613 والله اعلم ومواصلة الصعود لا اهداف قد تصل به لل 1.6750 تقريبا   مالم يصعد فوقها الستوب 1.6613 ومع النزول تقديم الستوب للهاي   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والان  أستاذنكم ساعة وبإذن الله ساعود لكم  
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## soliter

ما وضع المجنون الان اختراق 147.55 
والثبات فوقها مع اغلاق شمعه  النص ساعه الحاليه
هل تفضل البيع الان .....ام ..؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم  بالنسبة للكيبل من دخل شراء من 1.6502 او 6501   لا يستعجل بجنى الربح   المهم رفع الستوب لل 1.6515   ومراقبة ماسبق امامه نقطة متوقع يصعد لها 1.6595 + - تقريبا   لو واصل صعود فوق 1.6600 متوقع اختراق 1.6613 والله اعلم ومواصلة الصعود لا اهداف قد تصل به لل 1.6750 تقريبا   مالم يصعد فوقها الستوب 1.6613 ومع النزول تقديم الستوب للهاي    والله الموفق

   الكيبل والله اعلم متوقع اختراق 1.6613 ومنها لل 1.6625   احتمال يرتد من 1.6625 تقريبا او يواصل صعود بعدها  لو ارتد من 1.6625 تقريبا متوقع النزول لل 1.6560\70 ثم معاودة الصعود مرة اخرى   من يرغب يجني ربحه عند 1.6625 تقريبا في حال لم يواصل صعود بعدها   والشراء مره اخرى من 1.6570 + - تقريبا   والستوب 1.6555 او 1.6535 او نقطة الارتداد  ومن يرغب بالبقاء يرفع الستوب لل 1.6555  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ما وضع المجنون الان اختراق 147.55 
> والثبات فوقها مع اغلاق شمعه النص ساعه الحاليه
> هل تفضل البيع الان .....ام ..؟؟

 اخي لا افضل البيع والله اعلم بيواصل الصعود  واذا رغبت بالبيع ضع الستوب 147.84 وتقديم الستوب مع النزول للهاي اليوم  والله الموفق

----------


## soliter

> اخي لا افضل البيع والله اعلم بيواصل الصعود  واذا رغبت بالبيع ضع الستوب 147.84 وتقديم الستوب مع النزول للهاي اليوم  والله الموفق

 شكرا للرد السريع اخى

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل من يرغب بالبيع من 1.6625 تقريبا في حال لم يصعد فوقها يضع الستوب 1.6630  متوقع والله اعلم 1.6570 + - تقريبا منها ارتداد لو واصل نزول تحت 1.6558 خير وبركة   لو ارتد ندخل شراء والستوب 6555 او 6535   والمجنون مراقبته تحت 147.84 وهي الستوب للبيع لو صعد فوقها ولو بنقطة افضل الانتظار حتى انوه عنه السعر الحالي 147.66 ولمن هم داخلين شراء لو اخترق 147.84 البقاء فيه  وساحدد نقطة الاتجاه نزول في حال لم يصعد فوق 147.84  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

اليورو ين محقق 50 نقطة الحمد لله الى الآن  
هل فى جديد

----------


## رشدي

كيف استطيع الاستفادةمن الباوند والمجنون اهداف اسكايلنج ؟

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين محقق 50 نقطة الحمد لله الى الآن  
> هل فى جديد

   ارفع الستوب 132.60 امامه هدف بإذن الله 133.50  لو واصل صعود فوق الهدف واخترق 133.82 توقع المزيد من الصعود بإذن الله  وللاهداف الاخرى بإذن الله  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> كيف استطيع الاستفادةمن الباوند والمجنون اهداف اسكايلنج ؟

  
مافهمت عليك

----------


## skooter8

ما رايك في اليورو دولار اخي الجميل 
///////////
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة djzero   _كيف استطيع الاستفادةمن الباوند والمجنون اهداف اسكايلنج ؟_ 
مافهمت عليك      
يعني اخي  وقف الخسارة تغيرها لسعر الذي ذكره
بالتوفيق

----------


## aljameel

> ما رايك في اليورو دولار اخي الجميل 
> ///////////
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة djzero   _كيف استطيع الاستفادةمن الباوند والمجنون اهداف اسكايلنج ؟_ 
> مافهمت عليك      
> يعني اخي وقف الخسارة تغيرها لسعر الذي ذكره
> بالتوفيق

 شكرا لك على التوضيح  اليورو دولار بعد اختراق 1.4934 اتوقع له الصعود  ولكن تحت 1.4990 وهي الستوب للبيع ممكن ينزل لل 1.4945 + - ومنها يرتد صعود  ولو واصل نزول بعدها ما اتوقع يكسر 1.4912 كا ادنى نزول له   المهم كسر 1.4912 مزيد من النزول والله اعلم وساحدد هدفه بعد الكسر  مالم تكسر 4912 هي الستوب للشراء واختراق 1.5041 هاتشوفه عند 1.5250 والله اعلم

----------


## skooter8

شكرا على تحليلك و نضرتك

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل من يرغب بالبيع من 1.6625 تقريبا في حال لم يصعد فوقها يضع الستوب 1.6630  متوقع والله اعلم 1.6570 + - تقريبا منها ارتداد لو واصل نزول تحت 1.6558 خير وبركة   لو ارتد ندخل شراء والستوب 6555 او 6535   والمجنون مراقبته تحت 147.84 وهي الستوب للبيع لو صعد فوقها ولو بنقطة افضل الانتظار حتى انوه عنه السعر الحالي 147.66 ولمن هم داخلين شراء لو اخترق 147.84 البقاء فيه  وساحدد نقطة الاتجاه نزول في حال لم يصعد فوق 147.84   والله الموفق

   نرفع الستوب لل 1.6635 لمن دخل بيع  احتمال يصعد لل 1.6630 كاحتياط حتى لاتضيع الفرصة   ثم ينزل مرة اخرى للتصحيح كما بالمشاركة والله اعلم  والله اعلم لا بد من النزول للتصحيح  لمواصلة الصعود  والله الموفق

----------


## مستثمر صغير

> نرفع الستوب لل 1.6635 لمن دخل بيع احتمال يصعد لل 1.6630 كاحتياط حتى لاتضيع الفرصة   ثم ينزل مرة اخرى للتصحيح كما بالمشاركة والله اعلم  والله اعلم لا بد من النزول للتصحيح لمواصلة الصعود   والله الموفق

 اخي ابو مروان  الى كم المتوقع النزول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## هشام الصائغ

في رأيي انه راح يستجمع قواه لمواصلة الصعود والله أعلم ..

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابو مروان   الى كم المتوقع النزول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 والله اعلم 1.6570 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد صعود  في حال نزل تحت 1.6558  كسر 1.6535 اتوقع مزيد من النزول ولكن لا اتوقع كسرها   انما في حال كسرها اتوقع 1.6440 تقريبا   واتوقع 1.6400 و 1.6325   واتوقع لن يكسر 1.6285\80  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> في رأيي انه راح يستجمع قواه لمواصلة الصعود والله أعلم ..

 كل شي جائز لو واصل بعد 1.6635 متوقع 1.6670 تقريبا   والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للكيبل كمعطيات امامي والله اعلم مجرد اختراقه 1.6613  هدفه القادم بإذن الله 1.6750 ومتوقع اكثر والله اعلم  انما القصد الاستفادة منه صعود ونزول كتصحيح في حال نزل   والحمد لله الكل ربح اليوم من دخل به شراء فوق 100 نقطة لل 120 نقطة  ومن باقي فيه ولم يغلق الشراء لا يفكر الا بال 1.6750 بإذن الله  ورفع الستوب من 1.6484 لل 1.6555  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل وصل لل 1.6634 والستوب 1.6635 متوقع يضرب الستوب 
الاغلاق مع اي نزول اما نقطة الدخول بيع 1.6625 او قبلها اذا نزل 
والمجنون الان قريب من نقطة الدخول متوقع يصعد فوق 147.84 
وبإذن الله سندخل بهم مع النزول من نقطة جيدة 
ومن لا زال بالشراء يحتفظ بهم حتى بلوغ اهدافهم بإذن الله

----------


## bilalo25

انا دخلت على الكيبل شراء من 6640 ماهو الاستوب بتقديرك اخي جميل

----------


## رشدي

الحمد لله قفلت اليورو ين على 65 نقطة ربح عقد دسم  :Big Grin:   معى عقد شراء على الفرنك ين محقق 10 نقاط الى الآن واتركه كما قلت يسرح ويمرح براحته  آخر اخبار المجنون والكيبل لأنى مازلت متحير من الاتجاهات ؟  بارك الله فيك يا اخى الكبير   الله يحفظك   :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## skooter8

عدم تاثر اليورو بخبر المباني    هل هو دليل على قوته و ثباته و نيته للصعود شمالا بدون قيود  يا ترى
يهمني رايك اخي الجميل
و شكرا مقدما

----------


## soliter

> والمجنون الان قريب من نقطة الدخول متوقع يصعد فوق 147.84 
> وبإذن الله سندخل بهم مع النزول من نقطة جيدة 
> ومن لا زال بالشراء يحتفظ بهم حتى بلوغ اهدافهم بإذن الله

 المجنون اغلق شمعه 4 سعات  الماضيه عند 147.96  ....فمحتمل يكمل صعود....الى 149.50....؟
ام ننتظر الاغلاق اليومى افضل...؟

----------


## aljameel

> انا دخلت على الكيبل شراء من 6640 ماهو الاستوب بتقديرك اخي جميل

  

> الحمد لله قفلت اليورو ين على 65 نقطة ربح عقد دسم   معى عقد شراء على الفرنك ين محقق 10 نقاط الى الآن واتركه كما قلت يسرح ويمرح براحته  آخر اخبار المجنون والكيبل لأنى مازلت متحير من الاتجاهات ؟  بارك الله فيك يا اخى الكبير   الله يحفظك

  

> عدم تاثر اليورو بخبر المباني هل هو دليل على قوته و ثباته و نيته للصعود شمالا بدون قيود يا ترى
> يهمني رايك اخي الجميل
> و شكرا مقدما

 والله اعلم حتى اللحضه كمعطيات امامي الكيبل واليورو والمجنون صعود  ساعطيكم الستوبات للشراء وانتم اختارو نقطة الدخول   الستوب للكيبل 1.6555 متوقع 1.6750 بإذن الله  واغلاق اليوم فوق  1.6600 اقصد الساعة 1 بتوقيت السعودية اغلاق تحتها اخذ الحذر منه  اليورو دولار الستوب 1.4916 متوقع 1.5035 بإذن الله واختراق 1.5041 متوقع 1.5150\1.5250  المجنون الستوب 147.12 متوقع بإذن الله 149.50 بإذن الله   والله الموفق

----------


## BRUFEN

أبو مروان توصيات اليوم هل فيه توصيه ما تفعلت
للآن أو هل فيه توصيه أقدر أدخلها غير الكيبل
الكيبل كرهته مخسرني وطريقة مهي عاجبتني

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اسبوع موفق بإذن الله   اليورو ين كاتجاه والله اعلم نزول ولكن ارى احتمال يعكس للصعود  من يرغب الدخول به شراء من السعر الحالي 132.31  والستوب 131.84 لو قدر الله ضرب الستوب ندخل بيع   بالنهاية بنطلع بربح بإذن الله   اهداف الشراء بإذن الله  133.50\134.40\135.70   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  وصل للهدف الاول الحمد لله و 120 نقطة  الان امامه الهدف 133.70 والهدف 134.40 بإذن الله  والهدف 135.70 قائم بإذن الله  من يرغب البقاء به يقدم الستوب  لل 132.65  ومن يرغب الدخول به الستوب 132.65  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان توصيات اليوم هل فيه توصيه ما تفعلت
> للآن أو هل فيه توصيه أقدر أدخلها غير الكيبل
> الكيبل كرهته مخسرني وطريقة مهي عاجبتني

 كل التوصيات مفعله  
راقب الكيبل لو نزل والستوب 1.6555 
واليورو لو نزل والستوب 1.4916

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  شايف هدفان بعيدان للفرنك ين والله اعلم  يستحق المغامره ولو بعقد صغير وتركه يسرح ويمرح على كيفة وخاصة بعد اختراق 89.60  السعر الحالي 87.70  الستوب 87.07  من يرغب بالدخول من السعر الحالي او مراقبته في حال النزول   لو كسر الان 87.37 يفضل الابتعاد حتى انوه عنه  اختراق 89.60 بإذن الله يؤكد الصعود للاهداف والله اعلم  الاهداف البعيدة بإذن الله   93.30 \ 100  طبعا قبلهم اهداف انا بتكلم بالاهداف البعيدة اذا توفقنا به متى يصل لهم الله اعلم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 الحمد لله كما توقعت الصعود   من دخل به تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول 87.70  الان امامه هدفان والله اعلم 88.50 و 89.10  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

وهذه توصية بإذن الله يكتب لها التوفيق  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي 1.6188  متوقع الصعود بإذن الله   من يرغب الدخول من السعر الحالي يضع الستوب 1.6167   او اذا نزل 1.6155 متوقع منها يرتد للصعود  الستوب 1.6145 ولاتغير بالستوب   الهدف بإذن الله 1.6450  والله الموفق

----------


## BRUFEN

ما شاء الله تبارك الله الله يزيدكم ويبارك لكم وفيكم

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل للمراقبه المفروض التصحيح عند 1.6585 تقريبا  ومنها يرتد صعود والله اعلم  الستوب 1.6555  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> وهذه توصية بإذن الله يكتب لها التوفيق  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي 1.6188  متوقع الصعود بإذن الله   من يرغب الدخول من السعر الحالي يضع الستوب 1.6167  او اذا نزل 1.6155 متوقع منها يرتد للصعود  الستوب 1.6145 ولاتغير بالستوب   الهدف بإذن الله 1.6450   والله الموفق

   لا للاستعجال بالدخول لانه صعد لل 6206  الافضل الانتظار والمراقبه  احتمال لو كسر 1.6145 سيذهب لل 1.6090 تقريبا ومنها يرتد صعود  ومنها يتم الشراء والستوب - 10 نقاط فقط 1.6080

----------


## soufian044

> وهذه توصية بإذن الله يكتب لها التوفيق  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي 1.6188  متوقع الصعود بإذن الله   من يرغب الدخول من السعر الحالي يضع الستوب 1.6167   او اذا نزل 1.6155 متوقع منها يرتد للصعود  الستوب 1.6145 ولاتغير بالستوب   الهدف بإذن الله 1.6450  والله الموفق

 تم عمل أمر معلق عند مكان الإرتداد 
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  توصية والله اعلم فيها خير واهدفه كبيره بإذن الله  الدولار كندي  انا الاسبوع الماضي وصيت عليه من 1.0470 وبستوب صغير وحددت اهداف له اخرها 1.0770 هو وصل 1.0730 احد اهدافه ونزل  السعر الحالي 1.0555  الان نراقب التالي فوق 1.0521 متوقع مواصلة الصعود  وهي الستوب في حال لم ينزل تحتها   نزل تحتها متوقع نزول لل 1.0470 او 1.0480  من احدهم متوقع الارتداد ويتم الشراء  الستوب 1.0460   الاهداف بإذن الله   1.0830 والهدف الثاني بإذن الله 1.1050  الرجاء لا للاستعجال   اهدافه كبيره فالوقت معنا واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## hanisma

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  توصية والله اعلم فيها خير واهدفه كبيره بإذن الله  الدولار كندي  انا الاسبوع الماضي وصيت عليه من 1.0470 وبستوب صغير وحددت اهداف له اخرها 1.0770 هو وصل 1.0730 احد اهدافه ونزل  السعر الحالي 1.0555  الان نراقب التالي فوق 1.0521 متوقع مواصلة الصعود  وهي الستوب في حال لم ينزل تحتها   نزل تحتها متوقع نزول لل 1.0470 او 1.0480  من احدهم متوقع الارتداد ويتم الشراء  الستوب 1.0460   الاهداف بإذن الله   1.0830 والهدف الثاني بإذن الله 1.1050  الرجاء لا للاستعجال   اهدافه كبيره فالوقت معنا واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 آمين

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  توصية والله اعلم فيها خير واهدفه كبيره بإذن الله  الدولار كندي  انا الاسبوع الماضي وصيت عليه من 1.0470 وبستوب صغير وحددت اهداف له اخرها 1.0770 هو وصل 1.0730 احد اهدافه ونزل  السعر الحالي 1.0555  الان نراقب التالي فوق 1.0521 متوقع مواصلة الصعود  وهي الستوب في حال لم ينزل تحتها   نزل تحتها متوقع نزول لل 1.0470 او 1.0480  من احدهم متوقع الارتداد ويتم الشراء  الستوب 1.0460   الاهداف بإذن الله   1.0830 والهدف الثاني بإذن الله 1.1050  الرجاء لا للاستعجال   اهدافه كبيره فالوقت معنا واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   الاغلاق سلبي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0563 بالنسبة لي لا اضع حساب للاغلاق انما اخذه بحسباتنا   المهم الستوب 1.0500 لاتغير بالستوب بتاتا   ومن يرغب يضع الستوب 1.0521 او اللو اليوم 1.0542لكم الخيار وضعت لكم جميع الخيارات بالستوب لقناعتي بالستوب الصغير المهم فوق 1.0500 فمتوقع الصعود  اختراق 1.0612 والله اعلم يطمئن بالصعود وليس تاكيد للصعود مجرد يتاكد سأنوه عنه بإذن الله  من يرغب بالدخول شراء  يراقبه والله الموفق   واذا استجد جديد سأبلغ به بوقته بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اليورو كندي  السعر الحالي 1.5805  والله اعلم متوقع الصعود بالرغم الاغلاق سلبي  ولكن كموجه نزوله الحالي من 1.5928 نزول تصحيح لموجه صاعدة والله اعلم يفضل الدخول شراء بالمراقبه الستوب للشراء 1.5765 لاتغير بالستوب بتاتا مجرد يكسر 1.5780 اخذ الحذر ومن يرغب وضعه استوب فلكم الخيار الهدف بإذن الله 1.5980\1.6000 اختراق 1.6015 متوقع هدف ثاني بإذن الله 1.6170 مالم يخترق 1.6015 متوقع نزول له قد يصل به لل 1.5000\1.4900 وليست مؤاكده انما كنموذج متشكل لدي  في حال لم يخترق ومجرد يتاكد النزول سابلغ عنه بوقته بإذن الله والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  توصية والله اعلم فيها خير واهدفه كبيره بإذن الله  الدولار كندي  انا الاسبوع الماضي وصيت عليه من 1.0470 وبستوب صغير وحددت اهداف له اخرها 1.0770 هو وصل 1.0730 احد اهدافه ونزل  السعر الحالي 1.0555  الان نراقب التالي فوق 1.0521 متوقع مواصلة الصعود  وهي الستوب في حال لم ينزل تحتها   نزل تحتها متوقع نزول لل 1.0470 او 1.0480  من احدهم متوقع الارتداد ويتم الشراء  الستوب 1.0460   الاهداف بإذن الله   1.0830 والهدف الثاني بإذن الله 1.1050  الرجاء لا للاستعجال   اهدافه كبيره فالوقت معنا واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> الاغلاق سلبي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0563 بالنسبة لي لا اضع حساب للاغلاق انما اخذه بحسباتنا   المهم الستوب 1.0500 لاتغير بالستوب بتاتا   ومن يرغب يضع الستوب 1.0521 او اللو اليوم 1.0542لكم الخيار وضعت لكم جميع الخيارات بالستوب لقناعتي بالستوب الصغير المهم فوق 1.0500 فمتوقع الصعود  اختراق 1.0612 والله اعلم يطمئن بالصعود وليس تاكيد للصعود مجرد يتاكد سأنوه عنه بإذن الله  من يرغب بالدخول شراء يراقبه والله الموفق    واذا استجد جديد سأبلغ به بوقته بإذن الله

    للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## مستثمر صغير

اخي بو مروان  الله يو فقك  ما هي نظرتك للباوند دولار  ليوم الثلاثاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## BRUFEN

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه أبو مروان 
والله يرحم والديك من النار ويسكنهم فسيح جناته
وجميع المسلمين يا سميع يا عليم

----------


## ahmed3250

> الله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه أبو مروان 
> والله يرحم والديك من النار ويسكنهم فسيح جناته
> وجميع المسلمين يا سميع يا عليم

 اللهم امين

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  هذه المجموعة كتبت بها اليوم توصيات واخرى  وهي لتاكيد التوصيات من دخل بها او من يرغب الدخول الان من بعد مراقبه انا وضعت الستوبات مقبولة  ومن يرغب بتغير الستوب فهذا شأنه    الكيبل كما توقعت نزوله لل 1.6585 والحمد لله نزل لها  الاغلاق ايجابي ومتوقع الصعود والله اعلم  الستوب  1.6553  اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات تحت 1.6595 اخذ الحذر  اختراق 1.6635 بإذن الله تاكيد للصعود بعد الاختراق تقديم الستوب للو 1.6585 الاهداف بإذن الله 1.6670 \ 1.6690 \ 1.6750 واحتمال اكثر  واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله    المجنون الاغلاق ايجابي والله اعلم هو نزل لل 147.68 احتمال ينزل 147.55 ولست متاكد والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الستوب 147.12 اختراق 148.08 بإذن تاكيد للصعود بعد الاختراق رفع الستوب للو 147.68 الاهداف بإذن الله باختراق 148.25 148.50 \ 149.30 واحتمال 149.75 \ 150.40 مجرد تتاكد سابلغ عنها بإذن الله     اليورو دولار الاغلاق ايجابي والله اعلم هو نزل لل 1.4956 احتمال ينزل 1.4942 ولست متاكد  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود الستوب 1.4915 الاهداف بإذن الله 1.5035 اختراق 1.5041 1.5100 \ 1.5150 \ 1.5200    اليورو ين الاغلاق ايجابي والله اعلم المتوقع صعود بإذن الله الستوب 132.64 الاهداف بإذن الله 133.80 \ 134.40 \ 135.25 \ 135.50\70  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> اخي بو مروان الله يو فقك   ما هي نظرتك للباوند دولار  ليوم الثلاثاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 انزلت مشاركة بعد مشاركتك عن الباوند دولار   

> الله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه أبو مروان 
> والله يرحم والديك من النار ويسكنهم فسيح جناته
> وجميع المسلمين يا سميع يا عليم

 بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
ولك بمثلها   

> اللهم امين

 بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
ولك بمثلها

----------


## aljameel

المجنون نزل لل 147.40 ولو نزل لل 147.35 مقبول والله اعلم  تحت 147.35 غير مقبول اخذ الحذر منه  الستوب لدينا 147.12    ولو قدر الله وانضرب الستوب متوقع النزول لل 146.72 بكسر 146.86 ومنها يرتد صعود والله اعلم  نراقبه عند 146.72  بشرط لم يكسر 146.68وندخل شراء والستوب 146.62  ومجرد يرتد ويصعد  رفع الستوب لل  146.68  كسر 146.62 ندخل بيع والستوب 146.86 ومحاولة البيع مع الصعود يفضل   ومن يرغب بالبيع اذا ضرب الستوب يضع الستوب للبيع 147.55 او 147.40  وضعت لكم جميع الخيارات في حال ضرب الستوب

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  هذه المجموعة كتبت بها اليوم توصيات واخرى وهي لتاكيد التوصيات من دخل بها او من يرغب الدخول الان من بعد مراقبه انا وضعت الستوبات مقبولة ومن يرغب بتغير الستوب فهذا شأنه    الكيبل كما توقعت نزوله لل 1.6585 والحمد لله نزل لها  الاغلاق ايجابي ومتوقع الصعود والله اعلم الستوب 1.6553  اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات تحت 1.6595 اخذ الحذر  اختراق 1.6635 بإذن الله تاكيد للصعود بعد الاختراق تقديم الستوب للو 1.6585 الاهداف بإذن الله 1.6670 \ 1.6690 \ 1.6750 واحتمال اكثر  واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله    المجنون الاغلاق ايجابي والله اعلم هو نزل لل 147.68 احتمال ينزل 147.55 ولست متاكد والله اعلم متوقع صعود  الستوب 147.12 اختراق 148.08 بإذن تاكيد للصعود بعد الاختراق رفع الستوب للو 147.68 الاهداف بإذن الله باختراق 148.25 148.50 \ 149.30 واحتمال 149.75 \ 150.40 مجرد تتاكد سابلغ عنها بإذن الله     اليورو دولار الاغلاق ايجابي والله اعلم هو نزل لل 1.4956 احتمال ينزل 1.4942 ولست متاكد  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود الستوب 1.4915 الاهداف بإذن الله 1.5035 اختراق 1.5041 1.5100 \ 1.5150 \ 1.5200    اليورو ين الاغلاق ايجابي والله اعلم المتوقع صعود بإذن الله الستوب 132.64 الاهداف بإذن الله 133.80 \ 134.40 \ 135.25 \ 135.50\70   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   الحمد لله لم يضرب ولا ستوب ولكن يجب الحذر  المجنون وهو من يخوفني اللو 147.14 السعر الحالي 147.18 اغلاق شمعة الساعه الحالية تحت 147.40 يفضل الاغلاق والانتظار والله اعلم  الكيبل اللو 1.6560 اغلاق شمعة الساعة الحالية تحت 1.6581 يفضل الاغلاق  اليورو ين اللو 132.71 اغلاق شمعة الساعة الحالية تحت 132.81 يفضل الاغلاق   اليورو دولار  اللو 1.4938 اغلاق شمعة الساعة الحالية تحت 1.4935 يفضل الاغلاق  والله الموفق

----------


## khassab

السلام عليكم
هل سنشهد مزيد من الهبط لليورو ام سيرتد وسيواصل صعوده؟

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> هل سنشهد مزيد من الهبط لليورو ام سيرتد وسيواصل صعوده؟

 والله اعلم هو الصامد بينهم حتى اللحضه واغلق الشمعة الحالية فوق 1.4935 يطمئن 
ولكن تحت 1.4950 يجب الحذر منه فوقها ليس لدينا مشكله بإذن الله  
المهم الستوب كما ذكرت 1.4915 
لو نزل تحت 1.4935 اخذ الحذر منه والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم   الان بعد ضرب الستوب 147.12   انا وضعت الستوب قريب خوفا من مواصلة النزول لانه بعد الستوب احتمال ينزل ويرتد واحتمال يواصل نزول   ساتكلم عنه بشكل عام اولا النقطة 146.30 فوقها للصعود تحتها  نزول   لديه هدف صاعد 149.30 وهدف هابط 139.50 تقريبا   والنقطة 146.30 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول مالم تكسر فهو صاعد لهدف الصعود  كسر 146.30 فهو لهدف النزول 139.50 تقريبا   146.30 وهي الستوب للشراء  لديه هدفان صعود 149.30 وهدف 150او قريب منها او قبلها   النقطة 150.15 هي الستوب للبيع تحتها متوقع نزول لهدف النزول والله اعلم   الان سنراقبه هل يصعد اولا لهدف الصعود 149.30 ومن بعد هدف الصعود نزول لهدف النزول 139.50 تقريبا او يكسر 146.30 ويذهب لهدف النزول اولا   هذا المتوقع له تحت 150.15 لابد من زيارة 139.50 تقريبا واحتمال 134   الصعود فوق 150.15 والله اعلم يلغي هدف النزول   إن شاء الله وصلت الفكرة كما يجب  الان نراقب ماذكرته عن المجنون بالمشاركة السابقة بعد ضرب الستوب  وهي النقطة 146.72 المتوقع ارتداد منها وكما ذكرت الستوب 146.62  بشرط كسر 146.85 مالم تكسر هي الستوب للشراء   كسر 146.62 احتمال كبير كسر 146.30 والله اعلم ولكن لا بد من التاكد من الكسر كل شي وارد ممكن لا يكسر  واهداف النزول القريبه 145.50 \ 144.75 \ 144.30  حتى الهدف بإذن الله 139.50 تقريبا   والله الموفق

----------


## BRUFEN

الله لا يعنيك على مكروه شاكر ومقدر مجهودك مع أخوانك
وعسى ما أتعبناك معنا ولا كلفنا عليك

----------


## aljameel

> الله لا يعنيك على مكروه شاكر ومقدر مجهودك مع أخوانك
> وعسى ما أتعبناك معنا ولا كلفنا عليك

 لا يا اخي بخدمت الجميع وبالاول انا مستفيد من التوصيات بحلل لنفسي ولكم 
 حب لاخيك كما تحب لنفسك 
والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## BuBader

عساك ع القوه اخوي الجميل 
صراحه جميل باخلاقك و ذوقك وحبك الخير لاخوانك 
الله يرحم والديك و يكثر من امثالك 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## aljameel

> عساك ع القوه اخوي الجميل 
> صراحه جميل باخلاقك و ذوقك وحبك الخير لاخوانك 
> الله يرحم والديك و يكثر من امثالك 
> جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

 جزاك الله خير ويرحم والدينا جميعا أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون والله اعلم   الان بعد ضرب الستوب 147.12   انا وضعت الستوب قريب خوفا من مواصلة النزول لانه بعد الستوب احتمال ينزل ويرتد واحتمال يواصل نزول   ساتكلم عنه بشكل عام اولا النقطة 146.30 فوقها للصعود تحتها نزول   لديه هدف صاعد 149.30 وهدف هابط 139.50 تقريبا   والنقطة 146.30 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول مالم تكسر فهو صاعد لهدف الصعود  كسر 146.30 فهو لهدف النزول 139.50 تقريبا   146.30 وهي الستوب للشراء  لديه هدفان صعود 149.30 وهدف 150او قريب منها او قبلها   النقطة 150.15 هي الستوب للبيع تحتها متوقع نزول لهدف النزول والله اعلم   الان سنراقبه هل يصعد اولا لهدف الصعود 149.30 ومن بعد هدف الصعود نزول لهدف النزول 139.50 تقريبا او يكسر 146.30 ويذهب لهدف النزول اولا   هذا المتوقع له تحت 150.15 لابد من زيارة 139.50 تقريبا واحتمال 134   الصعود فوق 150.15 والله اعلم يلغي هدف النزول   إن شاء الله وصلت الفكرة كما يجب  الان نراقب ماذكرته عن المجنون بالمشاركة السابقة بعد ضرب الستوب  وهي النقطة 146.72 المتوقع ارتداد منها وكما ذكرت الستوب 146.62  بشرط كسر 146.85 مالم تكسر هي الستوب للشراء   كسر 146.62 احتمال كبير كسر 146.30 والله اعلم ولكن لا بد من التاكد من الكسر كل شي وارد ممكن لا يكسر  واهداف النزول القريبه 145.50 \ 144.75 \ 144.30  حتى الهدف بإذن الله 139.50 تقريبا   والله الموفق

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   المجنون والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 147.20  لقناعتي الشخصية بالصعود سأدخل شراء من السعر الحالي وهذا يخصني وحدي في حال لم ينزل  لوجود معطيات تدل على الصعود ليست عشؤائيه  ومن يرغب الدخول شراء ويتحمل الستوب 100 نقطة هذا راجع لكم  او يراقب في حال نزل ويدخل من النقاط التي ذكرتها سابقا  والرجاء الخاص الدخول بقناعة  ولا للاستعجال  الستوب 146.25  الهدف بإذن الله 149.30  ضرب الستوب سادخل بيع من نقطة مناسبة بإذن الله  والباقي كما ذكرته بالمشاركة السابقة عن المجنون  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم لو صعد فوق 1.6600 واخترق 1.6645متوقع يواصل بالصعود للاهداف بإذن الله  من بقاء بالكيبل الستوب اللو اليوم 1.6558 او الستوب 1.6525 والخيار لكم  لو نزل لل 1.6535 تقريبا شراءءءءءءءءء  والستوب 1.6525  والهدف بإذن الله 1.6670 \1.6730  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين السعر الحالي 132.66  عند النقطة 132.45 تقريبا شراءءءء  والستوب 132.38 لاتغير بالستوب  الهدف بإذن الله 133.80 \ 134.40  والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

السلام عليكم
اليورو دولار ايه وضعه يا ابو مروان
كل سنة وانت طيب يا غالى

----------


## رشدي

هل من جديد بالنسبة للفرنك ين عقدى محقق حتى الآن خسارة 50 نقطة

----------


## The Black Death

لله الامر من قبل ومن بعد  
تم ضرب استوب الشرا للمجنون 146.25 
انا كنت داخل شرا وكانت كل مؤشراتى تدل على شرا الكيبل والمجنون 
ولكن الفوركس ملهوش كبير 
معوضة باذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> لله الامر من قبل ومن بعد  
> تم ضرب استوب الشرا للمجنون 146.25 
> انا كنت داخل شرا وكانت كل مؤشراتى تدل على شرا الكيبل والمجنون 
> ولكن الفوركس ملهوش كبير 
> معوضة باذن الله

 فعلا كل المؤاشرات تدل على الصعود 
المجنون اخي لم يضرب الستوب 
هو وصل لل 146.26 وان ضرب معك الله يعوضها وخيرها في غيرها إن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل من يرغب به شراء من السعر الحالي 1.6560  الستوب 1.6525  والهدف بإذن الله 1.6710  والله الموفق

----------


## eto2

شو رائيك باليورو

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> اليورو دولار ايه وضعه يا ابو مروان
> كل سنة وانت طيب يا غالى

 اليورو دولار والله اعلم  بإذن الله صاعد  اهدافه بإذن الله   1.5038 اختراق 1.5045 سيذهب 1.5100\1.5150\1.5200  الستوب 1.4900  والله الموفق

----------


## ahmed3250

> الكيبل من يرغب به شراء من السعر الحالي 1.6560  الستوب 1.6525  والهدف بإذن الله 1.6710  والله الموفق

 *تم الدخول والاتكال على الله 
وقمت بالدخول شراء مجنون مره اخرى بعد ضرب الستوب للاسف 
ان شاء الله معوضه*

----------


## abuobida

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
هل مازال كلامك قائم علي اليورو ين اخي الجميل جزاك الله خيرا 
انا من امسي علي توصيتك 
شراء لهدف 
133.80والاستوب 132من سعر133.20

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> هل مازال كلامك قائم علي اليورو ين اخي الجميل جزاك الله خيرا 
> انا من امسي علي توصيتك 
> شراء لهدف 
> 133.80والاستوب 132من سعر133.20

 أسف لتاخري بالرد لبعدي عن الجهاز  بالنسبة لليورو ين   اخي انا لا ارى الا الصعود حتى اللحضه والله اعلم   طبعا كمعطيات امامي المهم فوق 131.75  والهدف بإذن الله 135.70 قبله اهداف 133.25 و 133.80 و 134.40  هو مجرد يصل 133.25 يتاكد بإذن الله الصعود والله اعلم  امس وضعت الستوب صغير لقناعه في حال انضرب الستوب يمكن الشراء من تحت  ولكن الاستوب الصحيح هو 131.75 هو من يغير الاتجاه والله اعلم  ومن يرغب بالدخول شراء من السعر الحالي 132.28 ويتحمل الستوب 131.75  يراقب ويدخل  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

المجنون انا لم يضرب لدي الستوب ادنى نزول له 146.27  استغرب لمن يقول ضرب الستوب وهذه صورة من برنامج الميتاترايدر على الدقيقة

----------


## aljameel

> هل من جديد بالنسبة للفرنك ين عقدى محقق حتى الآن خسارة 50 نقطة

 والله اعلم فوق 87.10 فهو للصعود 
وهدف الصعود بإذن الله 89 
والله الموفق

----------


## محمود عبد السلام

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك اخى الكريم

----------


## eto2

اخ الجميل شو رائيك باليورو

----------


## aljameel

> اخ الجميل شو رائيك باليورو

    اليورو دولار والله اعلم  بإذن الله صاعد  اهدافه بإذن الله  1.5038 اختراق 1.5045 سيذهب 1.5100\1.5150\1.5200  الستوب  1.4900  والله الموفق

----------


## eto2

شكرا لك

----------


## hanisma

> اليورو دولار والله اعلم  بإذن الله صاعد  اهدافه بإذن الله  1.5038 اختراق 1.5045 سيذهب 1.5100\1.5150\1.5200  الستوب  1.4900  والله الموفق

 بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو محمد.

مارايك بالباوند دولار وشكرا لك

----------


## aljameel

> مارايك بالباوند دولار وشكرا لك

    الكيبل من يرغب به شراء من السعر الحالي 1.6560  الستوب 1.6525  والهدف بإذن الله 1.6710 \ 16750  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> وهذه توصية بإذن الله يكتب لها التوفيق  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي 1.6188  متوقع الصعود بإذن الله   من يرغب الدخول من السعر الحالي يضع الستوب 1.6167  او اذا نزل 1.6155 متوقع منها يرتد للصعود  الستوب 1.6145 ولاتغير بالستوب   الهدف بإذن الله 1.6450   والله الموفق

   هذه التوصية وضعتها امس والحمد لله صعد لل 1.6330  ولا زال الهدف قائم بإذن الله ومتوقع اكثر من الهدف  الان متوقع ينزل 1.6220 لو نزل فرصة شراء  او اقرب نقطة للستوب لو نزل بعد 1.6220   الستوب 1.6175 لا تغير بالستوب بتاتا  والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

بالنسبة لليورو دولار يا باشا ناخده من انه مكان احسن ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> بالنسبة لليورو دولار يا باشا ناخده من انه مكان احسن ؟؟

 اليورو دولار بإذن الله صاعد  واهداف الصعود بإذن الله   1.5038 اختراق 1.5045 سيذهب 1.5100\1.5150\1.5200  الستوب الجديد 1.4914 لاتغير بالستوب بتاتا  الان السعر الحالي 1.4962 لو نزل تحت 1.4950  افضل منطقة شراء 1.4931 تقريبا  فأنت راقبه والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند دولار والله اعلم الكيبل  ساضع لكم شارت يبين لكم الشموع وهي نموذج لشمعة الامس التي اغلقت الليلة الساعة الواحدة بتوقيت السعودية تدل على انعكاس السعر وشمعتنا انعكاسيه بمسار هابط وكنموذج لشمعة اول امس شمعة مضيئه بمسار هابط الشموع تدعم الصعود والله اعلم  هدفنا بإذن الله 1.6750 \ 1.6710 كما بالتوصية عليه  الستوب الجديد 1.6515 لا تغير بالستوب بتاتا او السابق 1.6525  طبعا كتحليل اخر بيقول صاعد لل 1.6750 ومنها متوقع اما يواصل صعود او يرتد نزول   اذا واصل صعود متوقع 1.6850\60 اختراق الهاي السابق 1.6884 متوقع يذهب لل 1.7030\40 اختراق الهاي السنوي المجال مفتوح له حتى 1.7600  وضعت لكم خيارات الصعود في حال واصل صعود وسنتابع ونحدد الاهداف فيما بعد بإذن الله بعد الوصول لهدفنا بإذن الله  ولكن كاحتياط لو صعد لل 1.6850 تقريبا ولم يواصل صعود ولم يخترق الهاي السابق 1.6884 اتوقع فرصة بيع جيدة والستوب 1.6884  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

مشاركة لي بالمنتدى العام   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t84775.html

----------


## lionofegypt2020

جزاك الله خيرا يا غالى

----------


## aljameel

> وهذه توصية بإذن الله يكتب لها التوفيق  اليورو استرالي  السعر الحالي 1.6188  متوقع الصعود بإذن الله   من يرغب الدخول من السعر الحالي يضع الستوب 1.6167  او اذا نزل 1.6155 متوقع منها يرتد للصعود  الستوب 1.6145 ولاتغير بالستوب   الهدف بإذن الله 1.6450   والله الموفق

   

> هذه التوصية وضعتها امس والحمد لله صعد لل 1.6330  ولا زال الهدف قائم بإذن الله ومتوقع اكثر من الهدف  الان متوقع ينزل 1.6220 لو نزل فرصة شراء  او اقرب نقطة للستوب لو نزل بعد 1.6220   الستوب 1.6175 لا تغير بالستوب بتاتا   والله الموفق

    اليورو استرالي نزل حتى 1.6200 لمن دخل فيه   تغير الستوب لل 1.6195    كسر 1.6158 بيع من بعد مراقبه والستوب 1.6200  والله الموفق

----------


## BRUFEN

الله يسمع منك يا أبو مرون 
في ذاك السبوع الي أنت ماكنت
موجود خسرني خساير بالهبل 
تقول في مرجيحة مهو عمله  
وفعلن فعلن شاكر ومقدر كتاباتك وتوضيحك
الله يكتبلك بكل حرف وبكل كلمة حسنة وأن 
تكون في ميزان حسناتك يالله ياكريم  
والله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل السعر الحالي 1.6608  امامه مقاومة قوية عند 1.6656 تقريبا اما يخترقها او يرتد منها   ومتوقع اختراقها والله اعلم انما للاحتياط   المهم راقبووه والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الله يسمع منك يا أبو مرون 
> في ذاك السبوع الي أنت ماكنت
> موجود خسرني خساير بالهبل 
> تقول في مرجيحة مهو عمله  
> وفعلن فعلن شاكر ومقدر كتاباتك وتوضيحك
> الله يكتبلك بكل حرف وبكل كلمة حسنة وأن 
> تكون في ميزان حسناتك يالله ياكريم  
> والله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه

 جزااك الله الف خير  
والله يبعد عنك الخسارة ويبعدها عنا جميعا يارب 
اتمنى أن اكون طول الوقت معكم واساعد بما اعرف ولكن للضرورة احكام

----------


## aljameel

اليورو استرالي الرجاء البعد عنه كشراء  
كسر 1.6158 بيع 
 بعد الكسر احتمال يصعد استغلال الصعود للبيع المهم الستوب 1.6211 
والهدف بإذن الله 1.6135\1.6095\1.6070 \1.6020 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  المجنون  امامه مقاومه قوية عند 147.20 تقريبا وهدف اول 147.50  ولكن تحت 146.85 متوقع النزول فوقها صعود لا هدافه بإذن الله  الان تحتها فالمتوقع النزول لل 146.25 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد والستوب للشراء 146.07 او 145.92  اختارو مايناسبكم

----------


## hanisma

> والله اعلم  المجنون امامه مقاومه قوية عند 147.20 تقريبا وهدف اول 147.50  ولكن تحت 146.85 متوقع النزول فوقها صعود لا هدافه بإذن الله  الان تحتها فالمتوقع النزول لل 146.25 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد والستوب للشراء 146.07 او 145.92   اختارو مايناسبكم

 كثّر الله خيرك واسعد صباحك وصباح الجميع

----------


## BuBader

الله يرحم والديك ويوسع عليك في الرزق الحلال 
وشكرااا على المجهود الطيب الى الامام دائما

----------


## skooter8

بارك الله فيك اخي الجميل
كما العادة ابغي توقعك لليورو جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## khaledellord

الحمد لله علي كل شيء خسرت محفظتي كلها 1100$ بسبب الين دولار والين يورو والمجنون 
اللهم ارزق اليابان بزلزال مدمر يخرب بيوتهم ذي ماخربو بيتي  :18:  :18:  :18:

----------


## رشدي

مارجن كووووووووووووووووووووووووووول 
هههههههههههه :Angry Smile:  
ده جزاء اللى يتاجر وسط الاخباااااااااااار

----------


## bilalo25

> الحمد لله علي كل شيء خسرت محفظتي كلها 1100$ بسبب الين دولار والين يورو والمجنون 
> اللهم ارزق اليابان بزلزال مدمر يخرب بيوتهم ذي ماخربو بيتي

  

> مارجن كووووووووووووووووووووووووووول 
> هههههههههههه 
> ده جزاء اللى يتاجر وسط الاخباااااااااااار

 *وانا خسارتي فادحة لا حول ولا قوة الابالله العلي العظيم 
قدر الله وما شاء فعل
------------- 
يصرفوهم على الضرايب , والباقي تاخدهم حماة شينغشانغشونغ,, قول آمين*

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله علي كل شيء خسرت محفظتي كلها 1100$ بسبب الين دولار والين يورو والمجنون 
> اللهم ارزق اليابان بزلزال مدمر يخرب بيوتهم ذي ماخربو بيتي

  

> مارجن كووووووووووووووووووووووووووول 
> هههههههههههه 
> ده جزاء اللى يتاجر وسط الاخباااااااااااار

   

> *وانا خسارتي فادحة لا حول ولا قوة الابالله العلي العظيم*  *قدر الله وما شاء فعل* *-------------* **  *يصرفوهم على الضرايب , والباقي تاخدهم حماة شينغشانغشونغ,, قول آمين*

 لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 
يااخوان الله  يعوض عليكم 
الرجاء الالتزام بالستوب فهو الحامي بعد الله سبحانة وتعالى 
الله يعوضكم بأحسن منها

----------


## vip3644534

مبروك اخي الجمال على هدف الكيبل الاولي 
وكما قلت بالامس ليلا كان منتظر الباون فرنك وتحقق الهدف
الان نقطه انتظار الصعود ونرى اين سيصل بعد دغدغه الاخبار.
بالتوفيق.

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل الحمد لله كما توقعت بالصعود   ومبرووك للجميع  الان المتوقع والله اعلم النزول لل 1.6660 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد صعودا  لهدفه بإذن الله 1.6750\55 من الهدف اما يواصل صعود لل 1.6800\1.6850  او يرتد من الهدف 1.6750 وينزل تقريبا 1.6685\1.6655  ومن احدهم يصعد لل 1.6800\1.6850  والله الموفق  المهم فوق 1.6645 متوقع مواصلة الصعود بإذن الله لاهدافه

----------


## aljameel

> مبروك اخي الجمال على هدف الكيبل الاولي  وكما قلت بالامس ليلا كان منتظر الباون فرنك وتحقق الهدف الان نقطه انتظار الصعود ونرى اين سيصل بعد دغدغه الاخبار. بالتوفيق.

 الله يبارك فيك 
اتوقع مواصلة الصعود بإذن الله

----------


## skooter8

> الحمد لله علي كل شيء خسرت محفظتي كلها 1100$ بسبب الين دولار والين يورو والمجنون 
> اللهم ارزق اليابان بزلزال مدمر يخرب بيوتهم ذي ماخربو بيتي

  
معوضة ان شاء الله اخي  لا تحزن الفلوس تمشي و تيجي اهم شيء التعلم  انا خسرت 5000 دولار هذا الاسبوع  واسقط و اقوم اسقط و اقوم    
تاكد انه كل المخترفين خسرو مثلك ليس مرة بل مرات حتى تعلموا  اتمنى الا يصيبك الاحباط و احمد الله على الخسارة كما تخمده على الربح
فشخصيا الخسارات المتكررة هي التي تدفعني للاجتهاد اكثر  و الحمد لله علمي يتحسن يوم بعد يوم
مفروض انه تبقى معك ى10 في المائة من راس المال بمال انك في تفس شركتي   لا تشتري و تودع النقود بل من القليل الذي تبقى ابني نفسك من جديد
الله معك

----------


## skooter8

بانتضار نضرتك لليورو اخي الجميل
انا عامل امر بالشراء من   1.5052
و لدي عقود بيع من 1.4990
فما نصيحتك   لانه الهبوط الان في صالحي
و اذا هبط هل يمكن يصل الى 1.4900

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار الحمد لله وصل لهدفه الاول  ومبروك للجميع  والله اعلم  الان امامه هدف 1.5055 تقريبا اما يواصل له او ينزل لل 1.4995 تقريبا ومنها يرتد للهدف   اهدافنا القادمه بإذن الله  1.5055\ 1.5100  واهداف قائمة فوق 1.5060   1.5150\1.5200\1.5270  اغلاق اليوم فوق 1.5045 متوقع الذهاب لهم والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بانتضار نضرتك لليورو اخي الجميل
> انا عامل امر بالشراء من 1.5052
> و لدي عقود بيع من 1.4990
> فما نصيحتك لانه الهبوط الان في صالحي
> و اذا هبط هل يمكن يصل الى 1.4900

 والله اعلم فوق 1.4990 للصعود للهدف1.5055\1.5100\90  وللجميع في حال البيع والله اعلم  اما البيع تحت 1.4990 لست متاكد منه 100%   وانما في حال البيع عند 1.4990 او تحتها  الستوب 1.5015  والهدف القناعة حتى اتاكد من النزول وسابلغ عنه  والله الموفق

----------


## medo_medo

استاذ الجميل البوند عامل دوبل بوتوم واضح قوى على فريم الاربع
فهل يروح الى 7750  ولا اهدافه ايه؟

----------


## هشام الصائغ

أستاذي ماذا بشأن المجنون .. 
أليس من المفترض أن يكون تأثير الخبر إيجابي عليه !! 
أنا عندي عقود شراء وخسرانه الكثير الكثير .. فما هي رؤيتك

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل الحمد لله كما توقعت بالصعود   ومبرووك للجميع  الان المتوقع والله اعلم النزول لل 1.6660 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد صعودا  لهدفه بإذن الله 1.6750\55 من الهدف اما يواصل صعود لل 1.6800\1.6850  او يرتد من الهدف 1.6750 وينزل تقريبا 1.6685\1.6655  ومن احدهم يصعد لل 1.6800\1.6850  والله الموفق   المهم فوق 1.6645 متوقع مواصلة الصعود بإذن الله لاهدافه

  

> استاذ الجميل البوند عامل دوبل بوتوم واضح قوى على فريم الاربع
> فهل يروح الى 7750 ولا اهدافه ايه؟

 للمشااهدة اخي العزيز

----------


## aljameel

> أستاذي ماذا بشأن المجنون .. 
> أليس من المفترض أن يكون تأثير الخبر إيجابي عليه !! 
> أنا عندي عقود شراء وخسرانه الكثير الكثير .. فما هي رؤيتك

 المجنون والله اعلم  لوصعد فوق 146.85 متوقع يواصل صعود اواغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات فوقها   متوقع لاهدافه بما فيهم 149.30  المهم ضع الستوب 145.93 ومع الارتفاع تقديم الستوب  لو ضرب الستوب سيذهب والله اعلم لاهداف  145.25 \144.75 \ 144  وتحت 144 سيذهب لل 139\140  والله الموفق

----------


## medo_medo

يعنى يروح لل 6660  الاول ولا هو وصل له و طالع

----------


## هشام الصائغ

> المجنون والله اعلم  لوصعد فوق 146.85 متوقع يواصل صعود اواغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات فوقها   متوقع لاهدافه بما فيهم 149.30  المهم ضع الستوب 145.93 ومع الارتفاع تقديم الستوب  لو ضرب الستوب سيذهب والله اعلم لاهداف  145.25 \144.75 \ 144  وتحت 144 سيذهب لل 139\140  والله الموفق

 تسلم يالطيب .. جزاك الله خير  :Good:  :Hands:

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار والله اعلم  الشارت يتكلم اختراق الترند العلوي مواصلة الصعود  مالم يخترق الترند العلوي فمتوقع نزول والهاي الستوب للبيع

----------


## medo_medo

> يعنى يروح لل 6660 الاول ولا هو وصل له و طالع

  
يعنى نبيع فيه دلوقتى لحد 6640 
اسف على الاعاده

----------


## رشدي

> اليورو دولار والله اعلم  الشارت يتكلم اختراق الترند العلوي مواصلة الصعود  مالم يخترق الترند العلوي فمتوقع نزول والهاي الستوب للبيع

  
تم البيع والاستوب الهاى

----------


## رشدي

اخى شوف ايه اخبار المجنون فاتح شراء من 147.30   اغلقت نصف العقود بخسارة 100 نقطة تحسبا للمارجن
اين اغلق البقية بارك الله فيك هل يوجد احتمال للصعود واين اضع الاستوب  
                            والنيوزيلاندى دولار فاتح شراء من 7310 وخسارته 40 نقطة الى الآن

----------


## alsubaie504

انت جميل علي اسمك جميل بطرحك جميل بما تحمله الكلمه  
اخي في الله لا احب المدح ولكن للي يستاهل نقوووله ومقصرين بحقه بعد  
فجزاك الله خيرا فيما تعمله مع اخوتك في هذا المنتدي العريق 
شكرا وهي كلمه اقل من ان تقال بحقك..

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم  متوقع الصعود من السعر الحالي 1.5081  لهدف بإذن الله 1.5120   الستوب 1.5045  ومن الهدف متوقع نزول تصحيحي1.5030 + - تقريبا   من التصحيح يصعد لهدف بإذن الله 1.5170\1.5150  الاغلاق اليوم فوق 1.5050 ايجابي والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6664  متوقع والله اعلم الصعود لهدف بإذن الله 1.6800  الستوب للشراء 1.6600  ومن يرغب الدخول من السعر الحالي  يضع الستوب اللو 1.6643  اغلاق اليوم فوق 1.6660 ايجابي والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخى شوف ايه اخبار المجنون فاتح شراء من 147.30 اغلقت نصف العقود بخسارة 100 نقطة تحسبا للمارجن
> اين اغلق البقية بارك الله فيك هل يوجد احتمال للصعود واين اضع الاستوب  
> والنيوزيلاندى دولار فاتح شراء من 7310 وخسارته 40 نقطة الى الآن

 المجنون والله اعلم حتى اللحضه للنزول اقرب من الصعود 
ولكن احتمال بعد الاغلاق يستجد شي والافضل التخلص من العقد مع اي صعود 
وبإذن الله تتعوض الخسارة  
النيوزلندي دولار ضع الستوب 7271 واذا الحساب يسمح يفضل 7240 
فوق 7200 له هدف والله اعلم 7320 و 7455 
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> انت جميل علي اسمك جميل بطرحك جميل بما تحمله الكلمه  
> اخي في الله لا احب المدح ولكن للي يستاهل نقوووله ومقصرين بحقه بعد  
> فجزاك الله خيرا فيما تعمله مع اخوتك في هذا المنتدي العريق 
> شكرا وهي كلمه اقل من ان تقال بحقك..

 بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## Hassan007

اخي الجميل ايش رايك في المجنون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اليورو دولار وصل ل 1.5143 ياريس
ايه وضعه حاليا مش المفروض ينزل يصحح 
ولو نزل انا معايا بيع من 1.5000 و من 1.5080 اقفل فين الصفقتين ياريس 1.5040 ؟

----------


## رشدي

> المجنون والله اعلم حتى اللحضه للنزول اقرب من الصعود 
> ولكن احتمال بعد الاغلاق يستجد شي والافضل التخلص من العقد مع اي صعود 
> وبإذن الله تتعوض الخسارة  
> النيوزلندي دولار ضع الستوب 7271 واذا الحساب يسمح يفضل 7240 
> فوق 7200 له هدف والله اعلم 7320 و 7455 
> موفق بإذن الله

 الحمد لله اغلقت عقد النيوزيلندى على ربح  
المجنون لا يعطينى اى فرصة لاغلاق العقد وصل معى الآن الى  -150 نقطة وعندى هيدج +30  نقطة هل انتظر تغطية الهيدج ام ماذا افعل ؟

----------


## BRUFEN

أخوي djzero 
وش فيه الكيبل بيجنني الحساب ما يتحمل وش السبب 
في المماطله للأسف ما يعرف شيئ أسمه صراحه 
هههههههههه

----------


## BRUFEN

والله يا اخوي أبو مرون الله لا يخسر مسلم يارب
هذا الكيبل بطلقة بالمية خلاصه توبه ماني لاشاري
فيه ولا بايع الله لا يعديه ولا يوفقه من 1150$
الان 98$ دولار بسبته أربح من هنا ويخسرني دبلها من هنا 
لا حولا ولا قوة إلا بالله ياليت كرماً وليسَ أمراً 
تتفضل وتتكرم لو سمحت ووقت يسمح وببدون كلافه عليك
لو يكون تركيزك على عمله ثانية مالها علاقه في الباوند
وأكون شاكر ومقدر وادعيلك

----------


## BRUFEN

أخي الكريم الي مكتوب من الله سبحانه حاصل حاصل لا محاله
ولكن الي علينا نعمل بالأسباب ولكن لو كان في من يجهل الطريق 
وفيه من يعلم أين الطريق وساكت ولا يعطي النصيحه ولا يفيد
بما أنعم الله عليه هنا وش تتوقع من شرور النفوس وشرور الاعمال 
طبعاً مع أحترامي لشخصك الكريم ولكن كان ردك يقول هذا ما زرعت
وهذا ما تحصد أرجو الإنتباه للكلمات عند كتابتها أخي العزيز

----------


## salim2

اللهم يحفظك  يا أبا مروان ويكرمك من واسع فضله. 
الاسبوع الماضي أنت الوحيد الذي توقع نزول الدولار /ين إلى 68.20 وغيرك وأكثر من واحد ومن الخبراء توقع وصوله إلى 88.20 ، أنت طرحت عليك ساعتها سؤلا ضمن مجموعة أسئلة أنت جوابت عليها ما عدى سؤال الخاص بالدولار / ين وهو فقط لبيان سبب توقعت نزوله إلى 86.20 ، وما شاء الله عليك تقريبا وصل إلى نقطة قريبا منها.  
والآن ليتك تكرما منك أن توضح لنا توقعك لمسار سير الدولار / ين ، والدولار / فرنك. ومتى ندخل شراء في حالة الصعود وهذا المرجح ؟.

----------


## رشدي

هل المجنون عند نقطة دعم الآن ؟ 
اتوقع ارتفاع المجنون ما لم يكسر 143.10 ودخلت شراء بهذا الاستو 20 نقطة فقط 
هل يخذلنى ثانية ؟ 
السعر الآن 143.28

----------


## ahmed3250

> هل المجنون عند نقطة دعم الآن ؟ 
> اتوقع ارتفاع المجنون ما لم يكسر 143.10 ودخلت شراء بهذا الاستو 20 نقطة فقط 
> هل يخذلنى ثانية ؟ 
> السعر الآن 143.28

 
ا*لله يسمع منك*

----------


## رشدي

> أخوي djzero 
> وش فيه الكيبل بيجنني الحساب ما يتحمل وش السبب 
> في المماطله للأسف ما يعرف شيئ أسمه صراحه 
> هههههههههه

  
الله المستعان

----------


## رشدي

> ا*لله يسمع منك*

  
ضرب الأستوب الحمد لله 
مفيش نصيب

----------


## salim2

> اللهم يحفظك يا أبا مروان ويكرمك من واسع فضله. 
> الاسبوع الماضي أنت الوحيد الذي توقع نزول الدولار /ين إلى 68.20 وغيرك وأكثر من واحد ومن الخبراء توقع وصوله إلى 88.20 ، أنت طرحت عليك ساعتها سؤلا ضمن مجموعة أسئلة أنت جوابت عليها ما عدى سؤال الخاص بالدولار / ين وهو فقط لبيان سبب توقعت نزوله إلى 86.20 ، وما شاء الله عليك تقريبا وصل إلى نقطة قريبا منها.  
> والآن ليتك تكرما منك أن توضح لنا توقعك لمسار سير الدولار / ين ، والدولار / فرنك. ومتى ندخل شراء في حالة الصعود وهذا ما رجحه البعض  ؟.

  
لأبي مروان.

----------


## aljameel

> لأبي مروان.

   السلام عليكم  وكل عام وانتم بالف خير  أسف لعدم المتابعة لوجودي خارج السعودية  اخي salim2  الدولار ين والله اعلم الان سيذهب لل 86\85.90    ومنها يصعد ليصحح عند احد النقتطين 87 او 88 تقريبا   من احدهم يرتد نزول لهدف والله اعلم 85 \85.30  الدولار فرنك السعر الحالي 1.0035 اغلاق اليوم تحت 1.0033   متوقع له نزول والله اعلم اهداف النزول كثيره منها   9900  9850  واحتمال يذهب 9600 كنهاية موجه له متى يذهب لها الله اعلم  اغلاق فوق 1.0033 متوقع الصعود   الان هو صعد للنقطة 1.0069 اما تكون نهاية وبداية نزول   او يصعد لل 1.0090\100 ومنها ينزل   البيع من السعر الحالي الستوب 1.0045 او 1.0069  لو صعد عند 1.0095 + - تقريبا الستوب 1.0115  والله الموفق   والا أستاذنكم اراكم لاحقا موفقين بإذن الله  وكل عام وانتم بالف خير

----------


## uae_hawk

اخي الجميل شو توقعاتك لليورو دولار ... عندي صفقه من 1.5120 بيع والحمد الله ربح ممتاز ..  
تتوقع يرجع يواصل الهبوط والا اسكر الصفقه ؟؟؟ 
واليورو اترالي ايضا ... خذت بيع من فوق والحمد الله .. بس شو الهدف في تصورك ؟؟؟ 
وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل   السعر الحالي 1.6422  هذه عيديه مني لكم وكل عام وانتم بخير  المتوقع نزول بيع من السعر الحالي  الستوب 1.6438 او 1.6460 اختارو مايناسبكم   المهم تحت 1.6538 نازل بإذن الله لو صعد فوق الستوبات يكون هذا الستوب  الهدف بإذن الله 1.6320 + - تقريبا   من الهدف متوقع ارتداد او من 1.6285 تقريبا   من الهدف او 1.6290 \1.6285 شراء   الستوب 1.6280 لاتغير بالستوب بتاتا  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.7150  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

احلى عيدية كل سنة وانت طيب يا جميل

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل شو توقعاتك لليورو دولار ... عندي صفقه من 1.5120 بيع والحمد الله ربح ممتاز ..  
> تتوقع يرجع يواصل الهبوط والا اسكر الصفقه ؟؟؟ 
> واليورو اترالي ايضا ... خذت بيع من فوق والحمد الله .. بس شو الهدف في تصورك ؟؟؟ 
> وشكرا

 اليورو دولار  والله اعلم الان امامه هدف بإذن الله 1.4900 
كسر 1.4900 لديه هدف اخر 1.4840 اتوقع اقصى نزول لو واصل 1.4820 تقريبا 
اليورو استرالي والله اعلم صاعد لل 1.6700\650

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل   السعر الحالي 1.6422  هذه عيديه مني لكم وكل عام وانتم بخير  المتوقع نزول بيع من السعر الحالي  الستوب 1.6438 او 1.6460 اختارو مايناسبكم   المهم تحت 1.6538 نازل بإذن الله لو صعد فوق الستوبات يكون هذا الستوب  الهدف بإذن الله 1.6320 + - تقريبا   من الهدف متوقع ارتداد او من 1.6285 تقريبا   من الهدف او 1.6290 \1.6285 شراء   الستوب 1.6280 لاتغير بالستوب بتاتا  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.7150  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  والله الموفق

 هاهو ماشاء الله نازل كماتوقعت السعر الحالي 1.6380  المهم من دخل بيع يراقب ماذكرت ولا للاستعجال بالاغلاق او الشراء  لو كسر 1.6280 سيذهب 6150 تقريبا وتكون نهاية النزول والله اعلم  فنحن معه بيع الان ارتد اغلقنا ودخلنا شراء واصل نزول وكسر 1.6280  هدفنا بإذن الله 1.6150 ومنها الشراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والله الموفق  وأسف لعدم المتابعة الانترنت يقطع لدي

----------


## Scarface

> المجنون والله اعلم  لوصعد فوق 146.85 متوقع يواصل صعود اواغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات فوقها   متوقع لاهدافه بما فيهم 149.30  المهم ضع الستوب 145.93 ومع الارتفاع تقديم الستوب  لو ضرب الستوب سيذهب والله اعلم لاهداف  145.25 \144.75 \ 144  وتحت 144 سيذهب لل 139\140  والله الموفق

 يشهد الله أنك استاذ كبير وسبحان الله كل كلامك كان في غاية الدقة. أنا كنت مركز على المجنون وبديت بيع من كسر 149.000 وإلى حد ما وصل 139 . كنت راح أخسر كل شي لما أرتد إلى فوق لكن الحمد لله مرت على خير. 
تسلم يا أستاذ. إن شاء الله عقبال ربح الجميع وإن كانت الأيام الأخيرة سرسة في السعر وكلها تحدي. 
وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون والله اعلم   الان بعد ضرب الستوب 147.12   انا وضعت الستوب قريب خوفا من مواصلة النزول لانه بعد الستوب احتمال ينزل ويرتد واحتمال يواصل نزول   ساتكلم عنه بشكل عام اولا النقطة 146.30 فوقها للصعود تحتها نزول   لديه هدف صاعد 149.30 وهدف هابط 139.50 تقريبا   والنقطة 146.30 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول مالم تكسر فهو صاعد لهدف الصعود  كسر 146.30 فهو لهدف النزول 139.50 تقريبا   146.30 وهي الستوب للشراء  لديه هدفان صعود 149.30 وهدف 150او قريب منها او قبلها   النقطة 150.15 هي الستوب للبيع تحتها متوقع نزول لهدف النزول والله اعلم   الان سنراقبه هل يصعد اولا لهدف الصعود 149.30 ومن بعد هدف الصعود نزول لهدف النزول 139.50 تقريبا او يكسر 146.30 ويذهب لهدف النزول اولا   هذا المتوقع له تحت 150.15 لابد من زيارة 139.50 تقريبا واحتمال 134   الصعود فوق 150.15 والله اعلم يلغي هدف النزول   إن شاء الله وصلت الفكرة كما يجب  الان نراقب ماذكرته عن المجنون بالمشاركة السابقة بعد ضرب الستوب  وهي النقطة 146.72 المتوقع ارتداد منها وكما ذكرت الستوب 146.62  بشرط كسر 146.85 مالم تكسر هي الستوب للشراء   كسر 146.62 احتمال كبير كسر 146.30 والله اعلم ولكن لا بد من التاكد من الكسر كل شي وارد ممكن لا يكسر  واهداف النزول القريبه 145.50 \ 144.75 \ 144.30  حتى الهدف بإذن الله 139.50 تقريبا   والله الموفق

 هذا ماكتبته كتحليل شامل للمجنون قبل يومين  الان كهدف 134\133 اجباري يذهب له بإذن الله  السعر الحالي 141.10  الان تحت 141.50 سيذهب لهدف 138 تقريبا او يصعد لنقطة التصحيح  من الهدف اما يرتد للتصحيح او يواصل نزول   نقطة التصحيح المتوقعه بإذن الله 143.30 او 144  بالنهاية والله اعلم مهما صعد فهو للنزول وسيذهب لهدفه بإذن الله 134\133  وغصب عنه مو بكيفه   والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

> هذا ماكتبته كتحليل شامل للمجنون قبل يومين  الان كهدف 134\133 اجباري يذهب له بإذن الله  السعر الحالي 141.10  الان تحت 141.50 سيذهب لهدف 138 تقريبا او يصعد لنقطة التصحيح  من الهدف اما يرتد للتصحيح او يواصل نزول   نقطة التصحيح المتوقعه بإذن الله 143.30 او 144  بالنهاية والله اعلم مهما صعد فهو للنزول وسيذهب لهدفه بإذن الله 134\133  وغصب عنه مو بكيفه   والله الموفق

  
الحمد لله
ارتحت لما شفت هذا التحليل 
على المنتدى العام فتحت موضوع اشرت الى ان المجنون الى نزول ووضعت استوب 141.50 
لم يوافقنى احد وعارضنى الكل لدرجة انى كنت افكر بأغاق الصفقة  
سؤال لو تكرمت هل المجنون كسر نقطة مهمة من نقاط الدعم  على الديلى ؟

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم 
كل عام وابو مروان وضيوفه الكرام بخير وأتم صحة وعافية 
من العايدين 
أعاده الله عليكم سنيناً عديدةً مديدةً مقروناً بالصحة والعافية 
مغليكم المشغول جداً  
ابو راما  :Icon26:  :Big Grin:  :Icon26:

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم   كما ذكرت سابقا  له هدف 139.50 ووصل 139.34 الحمد لله  الان يهمنا الهدف الثاني له ركزو بما اقول وساضع نقاط البيع له   تحت 146.30 سيذهب بإذن الله للهدف الثاني لا محاله    الهدف الرئيسي الثاني بإذن الله  134 \ 133.50  اختراق 136.35 صعود يلغي الهدف الثاني والله اعلم  الان ساتكلم عن وضعه الحالي وساضع نقاط البيع له  المتوقع الان الصعود لهدف 142.60 تقريبا   اختراق 142.80 سيصعد لهدف ثاني بإذن الله 143\ 143.30  البيع يتم بمراقبته كما ذكرت من 142.60 لل 143.30   الستوب للبيع 143.45 ولاتغير بالستوب بتاتا  اختراق 143.45 متوقع الصعود  والتصحيح من احد النقاط   144 والنقطة هذه تحتاج مراقبة مالم يصعد فوق 144.10 تكون هي نقطة تصحيح   والستوب 144.10  صعد فوق 144 متوقع التصحيح عند 145 تقريبا او 145.50 او 146.10   ومنهم البيع او من احدهم   والستوب 146.35 ولاتغير بالستوب بتاتا  الرجاء التركيز عليه فيه خير بإذن الله  اليوم والاسبوع القادم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  ومن يرغب دخول شراء من السعر الحالي 141.17  يضع الستوب 140.75

----------


## lionofegypt2020

كل سنة وانت طيب يا ابو مروااان
ياريت وضع اليورو دولار بالسيناريو علما ان وصل لهدفع ال قولت عليه 1.4900
جزاك الله خيرا وندخل شراء منين والاستوب فين تحياااتى

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

الاخ المحترم الجميل كل عام وانتم وجميع المسلمين بخير يبدو اني تأخرت في استلام عيدية الكيبل ودخولي المتأخر  تسبب في عدم متابعة الارقام التي تفضلت بذكرها فهل لك ان تتفضل علينا بتوضيح الوضع الحالي هل ندخل بيع ؟ وما الهدف والستوب ونقطة الارتداد المتوقعة؟ بارك الله فيك ولك

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

> الاخ المحترم الجميل  كل عام وانتم وجميع المسلمين بخير يبدو اني تأخرت في استلام عيدية الكيبل ودخولي المتأخر تسبب في عدم متابعة الارقام التي تفضلت بذكرها فهل لك ان تتفضل علينا بتوضيح الوضع الحالي هل ندخل بيع ؟ وما الهدف والستوب ونقطة الارتداد المتوقعة؟  بارك الله فيك ولك

 الحمد لله  ادركت العيدية.... الف شكر

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يستعجل على الكيبل كسر 1.6280 مزيد من النزول 
المجنون كسر 139.75 نازل 138 تقريبا ومنها اما يواصل نزول او يرتد صعود ثم نزول  
اذا كسر الكيبل 1.6280 اتوقع المجنون يكسر 139.75 
المجنون مالم يكسر 139.75 ممكن الشراء والستوب 139.75

----------


## aljameel

الان الكيبل كسر  
متوقع 6150 و 6105 و 6060 و 6040 
من احدهم متوقع ارتداد وصعود

----------


## aljameel

الانترنت ثقيل لدي جدا ويقطع صعب المتابعه

----------


## lionofegypt2020

طيب واليورو دولار ياريس ؟؟

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ايه الجنان ال بيحصل فى الكيبل دة ممكن حد يقولى ارتد من 1.6269
وجرى 100 نقطة لفوق ل 1.6377 ايه الكلااااااام هينزل ؟؟

----------


## Scarface

ياجماعة الخير. أنا كنت أتابع الأخبار على التلفزيون في القناة اليابانية TVO وفي خبر أن اليابان ناوية تعمل إجتماعات طارئة لإنقاذ الإقصاد ورفع العملة وهذا على حسب ما فهمت وإن شاء الله خير. 
وبالتوفيق

----------


## سالزبورغ

> ياجماعة الخير. أنا كنت أتابع الأخبار على التلفزيون في القناة اليابانية TVO وفي خبر أن اليابان ناوية تعمل إجتماعات طارئة لإنقاذ الإقصاد ورفع العملة وهذا على حسب ما فهمت وإن شاء الله خير. 
> وبالتوفيق

  
كل عام وانتم بخير 
كلام سليم 
وانا عن نفسي استفدت من هالاخبار بشراء الدولار ين  من مستوى 85.90  وجنيت ربحي على 86.94  بحمد الله  +104  نقطه   واتوقع ان فرص مع الين راح تكون قويه جدا خصوصا الدولار ين  واليورو ين والمجنون ولكن اهم شيء اختيار نقطه دخول قويه  حيث ان التحليل الفني لن ينفع في حاله ما بدأت اليابان بضخ سيوله لانزال قيمة الين  >>>>> سترى الين يهوي ...... وان شاء الله نستفيد 
دمتم بود

----------


## BRUFEN

عيدكم مبارك وكل عام وأنتم بخير وعافيه 
وصحة وسلامة 
أعادة الله علينا وعلى الأمه الإسلامية 
بالخير واليمن والبركات

----------


## abuobida

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخي الجميل/المعروف بالجميل
سيفتح السوق والعيد قائم وعيديتك لم الحقها وهذا يعني ان العيديه جائز ان تكون قائمة طالما كان العيد قائم فارجو ان تجود بعيديه اخري لمن لم يلحق الاولي 
جزاك الله خيرا وتقبل الله من الجميع
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> احلى عيدية كل سنة وانت طيب يا جميل

  

> السلام عليكم 
> كل عام وابو مروان وضيوفه الكرام بخير وأتم صحة وعافية 
> من العايدين 
> أعاده الله عليكم سنيناً عديدةً مديدةً مقروناً بالصحة والعافية 
> مغليكم المشغول جداً  
> ابو راما

  

> كل سنة وانت طيب يا ابو مروااان
> ياريت وضع اليورو دولار بالسيناريو علما ان وصل لهدفع ال قولت عليه 1.4900
> جزاك الله خيرا وندخل شراء منين والاستوب فين تحياااتى

   

> الاخ المحترم الجميل  كل عام وانتم وجميع المسلمين بخير يبدو اني تأخرت في استلام عيدية الكيبل ودخولي المتأخر تسبب في عدم متابعة الارقام التي تفضلت بذكرها فهل لك ان تتفضل علينا بتوضيح الوضع الحالي هل ندخل بيع ؟ وما الهدف والستوب ونقطة الارتداد المتوقعة؟  بارك الله فيك ولك

  

> كل عام وانتم بخير 
> كلام سليم 
> وانا عن نفسي استفدت من هالاخبار بشراء الدولار ين من مستوى 85.90 وجنيت ربحي على 86.94 بحمد الله +104 نقطه واتوقع ان فرص مع الين راح تكون قويه جدا خصوصا الدولار ين واليورو ين والمجنون ولكن اهم شيء اختيار نقطه دخول قويه حيث ان التحليل الفني لن ينفع في حاله ما بدأت اليابان بضخ سيوله لانزال قيمة الين >>>>> سترى الين يهوي ...... وان شاء الله نستفيد 
> دمتم بود

  

> عيدكم مبارك وكل عام وأنتم بخير وعافيه 
> وصحة وسلامة 
> أعادة الله علينا وعلى الأمه الإسلامية 
> بالخير واليمن والبركات

  

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> اخي الجميل/المعروف بالجميل
> سيفتح السوق والعيد قائم وعيديتك لم الحقها وهذا يعني ان العيديه جائز ان تكون قائمة طالما كان العيد قائم فارجو ان تجود بعيديه اخري لمن لم يلحق الاولي 
> جزاك الله خيرا وتقبل الله من الجميع
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

 كل عام وانتم بالف خير

----------


## أبو خليل

كل عام وانت بالف خيرررررررررر اخي وصديقي الجميل .. 
ووووووينك من زمان يا غاااااااالي ؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل انا وصيت عليه كعيديه  وحددت الشراء من 1.630 و 16290 و 16285  وحددت نقطة 1.6280 وهي الستوب وهدف للصعود 1.7150  وذكرت نقطة 1.6280يجب عدم كسرها هي كسرت ب 8 نقاط وارتد صعود لل 1.6600 تقريبا   الان والله اعلم اقرب للنزول من الصعود بما انه كسر 1.6280  ولكن من دخل به شراء يراقب التالي  هو بين نقطتين النقطة 1.6535 والنقطة 1.6457   النقطة 1.6535 اختراقها صاعد لم تخترق فهي الستوب للبيع  النقطة 1.6457 مالم تكسر فهي الستوب للشراء  الان والله اعلم   السعر الحالي 1.6516  فمن يرغب بالبيع من السعر الحالي او يراقب ويبيع الخيار لكم  الستوب 1.6535   هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.6150\1.6160  ومن الهدف يتم الشراء والستوب اقل من الهدف ب 10 لل 15 نقطة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> كل عام وانت بالف خيرررررررررر اخي وصديقي الجميل .. 
> ووووووينك من زمان يا غاااااااالي ؟؟؟

  
هلا اخي ابو خليل 
كل عام وانت بالف خير 
اعذرني كنت مسافر

----------


## أبو خليل

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل انا وصيت عليه كعيديه  وحددت الشراء من 1.630 و 16290 و 16285  وحددت نقطة 1.6280 وهي الستوب وهدف للصعود 1.7150  وذكرت نقطة 1.6280يجب عدم كسرها هي كسرت ب 8 نقاط وارتد صعود لل 1.6600 تقريبا   الان والله اعلم اقرب للنزول من الصعود بما انه كسر 1.6280  ولكن من دخل به شراء يراقب التالي  هو بين نقطتين النقطة 1.6535 والنقطة 1.6457   النقطة 1.6535 اختراقها صاعد لم تخترق فهي الستوب للبيع  النقطة 1.6457 مالم تكسر فهي الستوب للشراء  الان والله اعلم   السعر الحالي 1.6516  فمن يرغب بالبيع من السعر الحالي او يراقب ويبيع الخيار لكم  الستوب 1.6535   هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.6150\1.6160  ومن الهدف يتم الشراء والستوب اقل من الهدف ب 10 لل 15 نقطة   والله الموفق

 هلا و الله الرقبة شدادة يا غااااااالي .. 
جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااا   :Eh S(7):  :Icon26:  :Good:

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 143.45 المتوقع العام نزول له كهدف عام 133\134 بشرط تحت 146.30  الان من السعر الحالي متوقع صعود لاهداف بإذن الله 143.80 \ 144.60\145\145.30\145.50 والستوب للشراء 142.30 او ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم راقبوه من اقرب نقطة لل 146.30 بيع وهي الستوب ولاتغير بها بتاتا او البيع من الاهداف او مابينهم المهم مراقبته وعدم الاستعجال ولو واصل صعود واخترق 146.30 فنحن معه  الستوب للبيع 146.30 اهداف النزول بإذن الله 138\136\134\133 والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

كل سنة وانت طيب يا ابو مروان 
ياريت رأيك يا غالى فى اليورو دولار تحياتى لك يارس

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6561  فوق 1.6510 متوقع 1.6630 \1.6650  منها اما يواصل صعود او يرتد نزول   لو ارتد نزول ممكن البيع والستوب 6565\6575 او نقطة الارتداد  ومع النزول تقديم الستوب للهاي وسنحدد اهدافه فيما بعد  واصل صعود خير وبركة   المجنون والله اعلم   السعر الحالي 143.81  فوق 142.38 متوقع الصعود بإذن الله  144.60\145 \145.50  المهم مراقبته وهي اهم نقاط للبيع اتوقع 145 او 145.50  السنوب اعلى ب 10 لل20 نقطة  ومع النزول تقديم الستوب للهاي  المهم تحت 146.30\25 فهو للنزول بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> كل سنة وانت طيب يا ابو مروان 
> ياريت رأيك يا غالى فى اليورو دولار تحياتى لك يارس

 كل عام وانت طيب  والله اعلم امامه الان 1.5100 تقريبا   منها اما يرتد نزول او يواصل صعود لو واصل صعود واخترق الهاي متوقع والله اعلم   1.5170 \ 1.5240  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الدولار كندي والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.0540  متوقع نزول المهم لو نزل 1.0470 + - تقريبا   مراقبته وشراء   والستوب 1.0445  والهدف بإذن الله 1.1050  او قناعتكم   والله الموفق

----------


## medo_medo

استاذ الجميل كل عام و انتم بخير  عندى سؤال على الاسترالى دولار هل طلوع ام نزول 
على اساس كمان انه عنده جاب من امس

----------


## eto2

اخ الجميل ما تاثير الاغلاق الشهري على حركة اليورو والباوند

----------


## aljameel

> استاذ الجميل كل عام و انتم بخير عندى سؤال على الاسترالى دولار هل طلوع ام نزول 
> على اساس كمان انه عنده جاب من امس

 والله اعلم فوق 9120 متوقع يصعد لل 9225 تقريبا منها اما يواصل صعود 
او يرتد للنزول اما تصحيح لموجه او يواصل نزول 
فوق 9060 فهو للصعود تحتها نزول  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخ الجميل ما تاثير الاغلاق الشهري على حركة اليورو والباوند

 بصراحه انا لا اهتم بالاغلاق الشهري انما الاغلاق الاسبوعي 
اهتم فيه فرضا اغلاق الليورو تحت 1.4750 توقع مزيد من النزول 
مجرد كسرها توقع المزيد من النزول والله اعلم 
نفس الشي للكيبل 1.6150 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل كما ذكرت امس مساً  السعر الحالي 1.6495  النقطة 1.6535 هي الستوب للبيع  والنقطة 1.6457 هي الستوب للشراء   الان كتصحيح نزل 1.6470 تقريبا وممكن نضعها استوب للشراء   والهدف بإذن الله 1.6650 ومن الهدف اما يواصل صعود او يرتد نزول والله اعلم  كسرها وكسر 1.6457 اتوقع مزيد من النزول واحتمال يذهب للهدف 1.6150 تقريبا   والله الموفق

----------


## 1عبدالله

كل سنة والاخوة جميعا بخير 
كل سنة وانت بخير ابو مروان
    عيد سعيد ان شاء الله 
      للمسلمين اجمعين

----------


## aljameel

> كل سنة والاخوة جميعا بخير 
> كل سنة وانت بخير ابو مروان
> عيد سعيد ان شاء الله 
> للمسلمين اجمعين

 كل عام وانت بالف خير

----------


## maxen

الاستاذ أبو مروان , عندي صفقتين لليورو ين والفرنسي ين , هل عندك تصوّر واضح عن الاتجاه في الساعات القادمة أيها الفاضل  ؟
ولك فائق التقدير

----------


## aljameel

> الاستاذ أبو مروان , عندي صفقتين لليورو ين والفرنسي ين , هل عندك تصوّر واضح عن الاتجاه في الساعات القادمة أيها الفاضل ؟
> ولك فائق التقدير

 اليورو ين والله اعلم 
تحت 130.80 متوقع هبوط له 
افضل منطقة بيع 130.40 تقريبا 
الاهداف 129\128\127\125.50

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم   السعر الحالي 1.6455  لو صعد لل 1.6525 \1.6515تقريبا بيع والستوب 1.6540  الاهداف بإذن الله 1.6330 \1.6290 \1.6150  والله الموفق

----------


## أبو خليل

> الكيبل والله اعلم    السعر الحالي 1.6455  لو صعد لل 1.6525 تقريبا بيع والستوب 1.6540  الاهداف بإذن الله 1.6330 \1.6290 \1.6150   والله الموفق

 و الله انك ابن حلال اخي وصديقي الجميل لاني كنت رح اسئلك عنه الان ولكن لما شوفت مشاركتك دخلت فلقيتك واضع التحليل له يا اااااااااااااااااااااالي ،، 
جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااا    :Eh S(7):  :Good:  :Icon26:

----------


## aljameel

> الدولار كندي والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.0540  متوقع نزول المهم لو نزل 1.0470 + - تقريبا   مراقبته وشراء   والستوب 1.0445  والهدف بإذن الله 1.1050  او قناعتكم    والله الموفق

   التوصية لازالت قائمة بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم   السعر الحالي 1.6455  لو صعد لل 1.6525 \1.6515تقريبا بيع والستوب 1.6540  الاهداف بإذن الله 1.6330 \1.6290 \1.6150   والله الموفق

   للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## محمود1

انا معك اخي ابو مروان في الاتجاهات   الدولار كندي صاعد الجنيه دولار هابط  فهو يستهدف 1.6280 وغيرها من العملات لا اريد ان اشتت كثيرا

----------


## ahmed3250

> الكيبل والله اعلم   السعر الحالي 1.6455  لو صعد لل 1.6525 \1.6515تقريبا بيع والستوب 1.6540  الاهداف بإذن الله 1.6330 \1.6290 \1.6150  والله الموفق

  

> للمشاهدة والله الموفق

 جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا الجهد الرائع ...

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم   السعر الحالي 143.30  شراء  من السعر الحالي والستوب 143.13 او 142.30 اختارو مايناسبكم  الهدف بإذن الله 145.50  من 145.50 لل 146 بيع والستوب 146.30 لاتغير بالستوب بتاتا  الهدف بإذن الله الاساسي 134\133  والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ابو مروان طيب بالنسبة لليورو ين ايه النظام معاه 
ايه احسن مكان نشترى او نبيع منه وهدفه حاليا فين 
اعتقد انه لو المجنون نازل فهو ينزل ولو طالع هيطلع صح كدة

----------


## Scarface

أخي ابو مروان. هذا تحليلي على شارت الديلي دولار- كندي ومن الواضح أن الزوج ما في حالة تحير. 
في نظري والله أعلم إذا الزوج أخترق خط الترند الأحمر فسوف يتوجه الزوج إلى أعلى ولربما يصل إلى 1.1000 ثم إلى 1.1700 
أما إذا أخترق الخط الأزرق وهو خط الدعامة فإنه سوف يتوجه بإذن الله إلى 0.9900 ثم إلى 0.9700 
ما هو رايك يا أستاذي؟ 
وهذا هو الشارت. 
وبالتوفيق لك وللجميع.

----------


## waleed100

> المجنون والله اعلم   السعر الحالي 143.30  شراء من السعر الحالي والستوب 143.13 او 142.30 اختارو مايناسبكم  الهدف بإذن الله 145.50  من 145.50 لل 146 بيع والستوب 146.30 لاتغير بالستوب بتاتا  الهدف بإذن الله الاساسي 134\133   والله الموفق

    
هل الصفقة مازالت قائمة ؟ 
امر معلق بيع من 145.5   والهدف ان شاء الله 134 ؟

----------


## 1عبدالله

انا حاسس ان احنا لسة فى اجازة العيد
مفيش حد يدخل ويقول سلام عليكم

----------


## waleed100

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة

----------


## Princely020

صباح الخير الكيبل وصل النقطة 1.6681
وشكله مستمر في الصعود
ممكن اخوي الجميل تعطينا رأيك من اجل تحديد الاهداف
جزاك الله خير  :016:

----------


## أبو خليل

ان شاء الله تكون بخير وصحة وعافية اخي وصديقي الجميل وما تتاخر علينا يا غااااااااااااااااااالي ؟؟؟!!!

----------


## waleed100

اين انت يااستاذنا العزيز ؟

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  الكيبل والله اعلم   السعر الحالي 1.6522  اتجاه الحالي نزول ولكن بشرط نزوله تحت 1.6500  فدائما يخدعنا فراقبوه مالم يكسر 1.6500 اتوقع له صعود   الستوب 1.6500 او 1.6505  اهداف الصعود بإذن الله   1.6690 اختراق الهاي 1.6745  اتوقع 1.6800\1.6820  واحتمال 1.6880  انا   دخلت شراء من السعر الحالي والستوب 1.6500 وسادخل بيع من 1.6495  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 145.70  المتوقع له نزول تصحيحي والله اعلم   ساضع افضل مناطق شراء له بإذن الله نتوفق بها  النقطة الاولى 144.70\65 والستوب 144.60  لوكسر 144.60 النقطة الثانيه 144\143.90 والستوب 143.75  الهدف بإذن الله 147.80\ 148   انتم راقبوه والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   لا للاستعجال الدخول بالمراقبه

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  الكيبل والله اعلم   السعر الحالي 1.6522  اتجاه الحالي نزول ولكن بشرط نزوله تحت 1.6500  فدائما يخدعنا فراقبوه مالم يكسر 1.6500 اتوقع له صعود   الستوب 1.6500 او 1.6505  اهداف الصعود بإذن الله   1.6690 اختراق الهاي 1.6745  اتوقع 1.6800\1.6820  واحتمال 1.6880  انا دخلت شراء من السعر الحالي والستوب 1.6500 وسادخل بيع من 1.6495  والله الموفق

 للمشاااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.5055  مالم يكسر 1.5030 وهي الستوب فهو صاعد بإذن الله  اهداف الصعود بإذن الله  1.5130   اختراق 1.5144 متوقع بإذن الله 1.5250\40  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 145.70  المتوقع له نزول تصحيحي والله اعلم   ساضع افضل مناطق شراء له بإذن الله نتوفق بها  النقطة الاولى 144.70\65 والستوب 144.60  لوكسر 144.60 النقطة الثانيه 144\143.90 والستوب 143.75  الهدف بإذن الله 147.80\ 148   انتم راقبوه والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا    لا للاستعجال الدخول بالمراقبه

   والمجنون والله اعلم لو اخترق 146.25 اتوقع يواصل صعود  والستوب 145.70 للشراء والستوب للبيع 146.20  والله الموفق

----------


## BRUFEN

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
الحمدلله على شوفتك سالم وغانم أبو مروان 
والله شوفتك متصل بس تشرح القلب
الله يسعدك ويوفقك دنيا وآخرة

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> الحمدلله على شوفتك سالم وغانم أبو مروان 
> والله شوفتك متصل بس تشرح القلب
> الله يسعدك ويوفقك دنيا وآخرة

 جزاك الله خير 
مايبعدني عنكم الا اشغالي الله لا يشغلنا الا بطاعته

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم   الكيبل والله اعلم   السعر الحالي 1.6522  اتجاه الحالي نزول ولكن بشرط نزوله تحت 1.6500  فدائما يخدعنا فراقبوه مالم يكسر 1.6500 اتوقع له صعود   الستوب 1.6500 او 1.6505  اهداف الصعود بإذن الله   1.6690 اختراق الهاي 1.6745  اتوقع 1.6800\1.6820  واحتمال 1.6880  انا دخلت شراء من السعر الحالي والستوب 1.6500 وسادخل بيع من 1.6495  والله الموفق

 من دخل بالكيبل تقديم الستوب 1.6535 او 1.6545  امامه مقاومه والله اعلم 1.6615 + - تقريبا قوية  ومقاومة اخرى 1.6645  باختراقهم بإذن الله لهدفنا   مالم يخترقهم ممكن العب معه لمن يجيد التعامل معه صعود ونزول من لا يجيد الابقاء على الستوب واي جديد يحدث سابلغ به بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## eto2

الا تتوقع ان للكيبل صعود ولو بسيط

----------


## aljameel

> الا تتوقع ان للكيبل صعود ولو بسيط

 اتوقع والله اعلم ولو انه بمنطقة الحيرة الان اقصد مابين 50% و 61% 
منطقة الحيرة تقع مابين 6610 لل 6650 والله اعلم

----------


## lionofegypt2020

شكرا لك يا ابو مروان على اراءك المهمة وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل الهاي الحالي 1.6610 اختراق 1.6615 امامه 1.6645 اخترقها بإذن الله لهدفنا  
انا بتكلم عن  منصة الميتاتريدر

----------


## BuBader

الله يرحم والديك ويجزيك الف خير استاذنا الكبير

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا لك يا ابو مروان على اراءك المهمة وجزاك الله خيرا

 بارك الله فيك   

> الله يرحم والديك ويجزيك الف خير استاذنا الكبير

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

الان الكيبل اخترق المقاومة الصعبة 1.6615 الحمد لله  امامه 1.6645 واتوقع اختراقها بإذن الله ولهدفنا   جمعة مباركة على الجميع  والان أستاذنكم للصلاة   ونراكم بإذن الله بعد الصلاة   موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## BuBader

جزاك الله خير اخوي 
الله يتقبل 
جمعه مباركه

----------


## maxen

الاستاذ أبو مروان , أنا دخلت بتوصية كنت قد كتبتها انت عن اليورو \ ين 
وكانت قبل أسبوعين تقريبا , والصفقة لا تزال مفتوحة حتى الان وعليها هيدج
هل عندكم تصور عن حركة اليورو \ ين , من الآن وحتى إغلاق السوق مساء اليوم ؟

----------


## رشدي

مساء الخير على الجميع  
جمعة مباركة ان شاء الله

----------


## BRUFEN

> مساء الخير على الجميع  
> جمعة مباركة ان شاء الله

 اهلين وسهلين يا مساء الورد 
والله يبارك فيك وفي أيامك 
أشوفك أنعديت مني وصرت مراقب فقط 
لا كذا ازعل منك وين دروس أخونا 
أبو مروان أتحفنا وفيدنا لا تكون بخيل 
علينا والله العجيب الميتا تريدر تبع fxdd
أشتغل عندي واتصل وشوي وكان بسوي حفله 
ولكن كانت الساعه 7 صباحاً الكل نايم 
ههههههههههههههه
ولكن الحمدلله والشكر لله على كرمه ونعمته 
ولكن لا تبخل علينا أخي العزيز

----------


## BRUFEN

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   الساده والسيدات المتداولين بالعملات الفوركس   
> اخواني انا اريد الافادة فقط وليس التشهير للرابط بحيث لا تفهمني ادارة المنتدى الكريم خطأ حيث هدا الموضوع اول موضوع لي بالمنتدى واريد افادة الجميع بما استفدت من هدا السوق   هدا رابط للغرفة الالكترونية التابع للنخبة للعملات   http://r2b6f7d0c.s.roomsserver.com      فيه توصيات مجانية وتحليل وشرح لكافة انواع التحليل الفني والاستراتيجيات   
> بانتظار ردكم الطيب  ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تسلم أخوي انا شفت الموضوع باحد المواقع 
والله يعطيك العافيه شركاً لك

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 145.70  المتوقع له نزول تصحيحي والله اعلم   ساضع افضل مناطق شراء له بإذن الله نتوفق بها  النقطة الاولى 144.70\65 والستوب 144.60  لوكسر 144.60 النقطة الثانيه 144\143.90 والستوب 143.75  الهدف بإذن الله 147.80\ 148   انتم راقبوه والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا    لا للاستعجال الدخول بالمراقبه

   

> والمجنون والله اعلم لو اخترق 146.25 اتوقع يواصل صعود  والستوب 145.70 للشراء والستوب للبيع 146.20   والله الموفق

    اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  المجنون الان لهدف بإذن الله 147.50 لل 147.80

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.5055  مالم يكسر 1.5030 وهي الستوب فهو صاعد بإذن الله  اهداف الصعود بإذن الله  1.5130   اختراق 1.5144 متوقع بإذن الله 1.5250\40   والله الموفق

   والله اعلم لا زالت الفرصه قائمة  والسعر الحالي 1.5062 قريب من الستوب  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  الكيبل والله اعلم   السعر الحالي 1.6522  اتجاه الحالي نزول ولكن بشرط نزوله تحت 1.6500  فدائما يخدعنا فراقبوه مالم يكسر 1.6500 اتوقع له صعود   الستوب 1.6500 او 1.6505  اهداف الصعود بإذن الله   1.6690 اختراق الهاي 1.6745  اتوقع 1.6800\1.6820  واحتمال 1.6880  انا دخلت شراء من السعر الحالي والستوب 1.6500 وسادخل بيع من 1.6495  والله الموفق

   

> الان الكيبل اخترق المقاومة الصعبة 1.6615 الحمد لله  امامه 1.6645 واتوقع اختراقها بإذن الله ولهدفنا   جمعة مباركة على الجميع  والان أستاذنكم للصلاة   ونراكم بإذن الله بعد الصلاة    موفقين بإذن الله

   للمشاهدة والله الموفق  وبإذن الله سيخترق 1.6645 بسهوله والله اعلم

----------


## أبو أسعد2009

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   الساده والسيدات المتداولين بالعملات الفوركس   
> اخواني انا اريد الافادة فقط وليس التشهير للرابط بحيث لا تفهمني ادارة المنتدى الكريم خطأ حيث هدا الموضوع اول موضوع لي بالمنتدى واريد افادة الجميع بما استفدت من هدا السوق   هدا رابط للغرفة الالكترونية التابع للنخبة للعملات   http://r2b6f7d0c.s.roomsserver.com      فيه توصيات مجانية وتحليل وشرح لكافة انواع التحليل الفني والاستراتيجيات   
> بانتظار ردكم الطيب  ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم

 شكراً يا أخي الكريم على الموقع
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> الاستاذ أبو مروان , أنا دخلت بتوصية كنت قد كتبتها انت عن اليورو \ ين 
> وكانت قبل أسبوعين تقريبا , والصفقة لا تزال مفتوحة حتى الان وعليها هيدج
> هل عندكم تصور عن حركة اليورو \ ين , من الآن وحتى إغلاق السوق مساء اليوم ؟

 اخي راقب الان النقطتان 
133.70 تحتها متوقع نزول وساحدد فيما بعد نزول مجرد اتاكد 
اخترقها اتوقع لل 134 كحد اقصى للارتفاع والله اعلم 
المهم تحت 134.05 متوقع نزول بإذن الله 
ويفضل الانتظار عليه للاسبوع القادم بما ان لديك هدك ولكن وضعت لك النقاط في حال تستفيد منها اليوم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل   السعر الحالي 1.6422  هذه عيديه مني لكم وكل عام وانتم بخير  المتوقع نزول بيع من السعر الحالي  الستوب 1.6438 او 1.6460 اختارو مايناسبكم   المهم تحت 1.6538 نازل بإذن الله لو صعد فوق الستوبات يكون هذا الستوب  الهدف بإذن الله 1.6320 + - تقريبا   من الهدف متوقع ارتداد او من 1.6285 تقريبا   من الهدف او 1.6290 \1.6285 شراء   الستوب 1.6280 لاتغير بالستوب بتاتا  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.7150  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  والله الموفق

 ساتكلم عن الكيبل بشرح مفصل اكثر ارى بعض الاخوان فيه منهم داخل بيع والله يبعد عنهم الخسارة ماقصدت به هو الانتباه من خسارة اكبر  والاستفادة منه بالايام القادمة مجرد تتحقق الشروط التي ساتكلم عنها والله اعلم والله من وراء القصد  هذه التوصية وضعتها لكم يوم العيد كعيدية بالرغم فرقت بالستوب 8 نقاط نزل لل 1.6272 وارتد منها لل 1.6720 اما لسوى مني بتقدير الستوب 1.6280 او بسبب منصات التداول للفروقات التي مابينهم   واحتمال لاسباب اخرى الله اعلم  الهدف 1.7150 حتى اللحضه قائم والله اعلم  الان كموجه قصيرة هدفها 1.6825 تاكيد الموجه بوصوله لل 1.6680 تقريبا  وكموجه متوسطة وهدفها بإذن الله 1.7150 مجرد وصوله لل 1.6765 تاكيد للموجه والله اعلم  كتوقع والله اعلم بوصوله لهدف الموجه القصيرة 1.6825 تكون نهاية الصعود له ومنها متوقع نزول تصحيحي ليواصل الصعود لهدفه 1.7150 في حال لم يواصل فوق 1.6825  ومجرد نتاكد من النزول من 1.6825 بإذن الله نحدد هدف النزول   وللمعلومية مجرد يخترق الهاي اليومي السابق 1.7042 تتاكد الموجه العامه وهدفها بإذن الله 1.7600   متى الوصول لاهدافه الله اعلم طبعا يأخذ وقت  وبالنهاية انا مجتهد  الصواب والخطى وارد  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للكيبل اسمع واقراء بأن هناك خبر بعد 10 تقريبا   فاحتمال يصعد به واحتمال ينزل به  المهم ساتكلم في حال نزل امامه نقطتان متوقع ارتداد من احدهم  1.6610 وهي الاقرب او 1.6590 تقريبا  فاتوقع فرصة شراء لمن لم يدخل بعد مراقبة  مالم يكسر 1.6570\1.6575 وهي الستوب فهو صاعد بإذن الله  لو نزل تحت 1.6590 اخذ الحذر او من يرغب يضعها الستوب للشراء  كسر 1.6570 فمتوقع والله اعلم 1.6460 \1.6424  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم المجنون فرصة بيع عند 148.85 تقريبا  والستوب 149 او نقطة الارتداد  والهدف القناعة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم المجنون فرصة بيع عند 148.85 تقريبا  والستوب 149 او نقطة الارتداد  والهدف القناعة   والله الموفق

   المجنون وصل بالتمام 148.85 لو صعد فوق 149.05 المجال مفتوح له بالصعود والله اعلم  الكيبل يجب اخذ الحذر منه لو صعد فوق 1.6615 احتمال يواصل صعود ونرجع للسناريو الاول كصعود والله اعلم  والان أستاذنكم موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## waleed100

ما راى حضرتك فى المجنون الان      بيع ؟

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## diefallh

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
كيف حالك اخى  الكرييم

----------


## ahmed3250

> السلام عليكم 
> اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله

 *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ان شاء الله اسبوع موفق للجميع*

----------


## mmhosny

و عليكم السلام أخي الجميل... 
أن شاء الله أسبوع زي الورد عليك و علي :Good: نا.

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند استرالي السعر الحالي 1.7981 متوقع والله اعلم صعود  فالصعود المتوقع صعود تصحيحي لموجه هابطة فاحتمال يكتفى بالصعود عند احد النقطتين 1.8200 او 1.8750 متوقع من احدهم ارتداد ونزول  لا للاستعجال مراقبته بالاول    المهم فوق 1.7950  وهي الستوب للشراء متوقع له صعود لاهداف  والله اعلم  من اهدافه بإذن الله   1.8100\1.8200\1.8400\1.8600\1.8750  ملاحضة لو صعد للهدف بإذن الله 1.8200 تقريبا ولم يخترقها فممكن بيعه والستوب هي نفسها 1.8200 والهدف بإذن الله مبدئياَ 1.7870\1.7500   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
> كيف حالك اخى الكرييم

  

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة* *ان شاء الله اسبوع موفق للجميع*

  

> و عليكم السلام أخي الجميل... 
> أن شاء الله أسبوع زي الورد عليك و علينا.

 منوووووورين واسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## سالزبورغ

السلام عليكم 
الباوند استرالي اغلق يوم الجمعه الساعه 1 صباحا على سعر 1.8008 
فقط للتنويه ....

----------


## mmhosny

معنديش استرالي باوند..اعمل ايه اموت نفسي...شفلنا حاجه كده حلوه على زوقك يا ابو مروان

----------


## waleed100

ما راى حضرتك فى المجنون انا لدى بيع من 148.80 
والان سعر المجنون 148.51 يعنى ممكن يفتح على جاب اسفل؟  
ما رايك فى بيعة وما الاهداف المتوقعة ؟

----------


## 4bestlife

ابو مروان يا ريت تضع رؤيتك لليورو ين عندي مركز بعيد 130 لوين ممكن يطلع ولوين ممكن ينزل في وجهة نظرك والنقاط المهمة في طريقه

----------


## aljameel

> ما راى حضرتك فى المجنون انا لدى بيع من 148.80 
> والان سعر المجنون 148.51 يعنى ممكن يفتح على جاب اسفل؟  
> ما رايك فى بيعة وما الاهداف المتوقعة ؟

 والله اعلم المجنون تحت 148.92   عنده هدف بإذن الله 147.65 تقريبا  لو كسر 147.60 متوقع والله اعلم 146.20 او قبلها المهم لو نزل تحت 146  متوقع والله اعلم 145.25 تقريبا   بالنهاية فوق 144.80 فهو بموجه تصحيحيه صاعده والله اعلم والنزول نزول تصحيحي لمواصلة الصعود فالارتداد متوقع من احد النقاط التي ذكرتها  كسر 144.75 بندخل بموجه هابطه قصيرة والله اعلم وساحدد اهدافها فيما بعد بإذن الله  فأنت راقب ولاتستعجل بالاغلاق تقديم الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> معنديش استرالي باوند..اعمل ايه اموت نفسي...شفلنا حاجه كده حلوه على زوقك يا ابو مروان

 ابشر اخي مجرد بشوف فرصة جيدة ساضعها بإذن الله

----------


## ahmed_samir77

أخى الجميل أنا متورط فى عقود فضة من يوم الخميس حت لأن و لا أعلم مصير الفضة هذا الأسبوع و الحساب به خسارة غير محققه حوالى 50% هل من نظرة على الفضة لو تكرمت لكى أسترشد برأيتك ماذا أفعل فى هذه العقود علما بأنى كنت داخل ذهب أيضا و للأسف أغلته على خسارة كبيرة و لله الحمد بعد النزول المدى يوم الجمعة و جعلك الله عونا لإخوانك و شكر الله لك

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان يا ريت تضع رؤيتك لليورو ين عندي مركز بعيد 130 لوين ممكن يطلع ولوين ممكن ينزل في وجهة نظرك والنقاط المهمة في طريقه

 الحركة الان ضعيفه وبداية تداول اسبوع ولكن ساجتهد بما لدي من معطيات حالية  اليورو ين والله اعلم هو بين نقطتين واتوقع هي من تحدد مساره القادم  133.60 و 135.35  مجرد كسر 133.35اتوقع يصل لسعرك او قريب منه وبشرط كسر اخر 133.15 وكتوقع كسر 133.35 متوقع كسر 133.15 بسهوله والله اعلم  ولكن احتمال يكسر وينزل 133.25 تقريبا ويرتد فيجب الانتباه لها   واتوقع بوصوله لسعرك مزيد من النزول ولست متاكد 100% ولكن ذكرني وبإذن الله سنحدد اتجاه فيما بعد مجرد كسره لل 133.15 تقريبا  المهم فوق 133.15 متوقع له هدف 135.20 + - تقريبا    واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله بؤقته   والله الموفق

----------


## NOKIA818

ما شاء الله تبارك الله الله يحفظك يا ابو مروان
على هذا التحليل ..... سؤال الله يحفظك؟؟؟؟
ممكن الدولار ين يصل الى 87؟؟؟؟؟
لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## aljameel

> أخى الجميل أنا متورط فى عقود فضة من يوم الخميس حت لأن و لا أعلم مصير الفضة هذا الأسبوع و الحساب به خسارة غير محققه حوالى 50% هل من نظرة على الفضة لو تكرمت لكى أسترشد برأيتك ماذا أفعل فى هذه العقود علما بأنى كنت داخل ذهب أيضا و للأسف أغلته على خسارة كبيرة و لله الحمد بعد النزول المدى يوم الجمعة و جعلك الله عونا لإخوانك و شكر الله لك

  
اخي ارجو ان تعذرني بالمرات القادمة الذهب والفضه والبترول لا ارغب بتحليلهم لحرمتهم والله اعلم 
المهم الان تحت 18.55 متوقع 18.15  
فوق 18 متوقع بيصعدلل 20 والله اعلم 
بكسر 17.90\18  متوقع والله اعلم 14.50

----------


## aljameel

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله الله يحفظك يا ابو مروان
> على هذا التحليل ..... سؤال الله يحفظك؟؟؟؟
> ممكن الدولار ين يصل الى 87؟؟؟؟؟
> لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير

 جزاك الله خير اخي  ساتكلم عنه بشكل عام   تحت 92.15 والله اعلم فهو للنزول   الدولار ين والله اعلم الان امامه نزول اما تصحيحي ومواصلة الصعود او انه اكتقى بالصعود ونزول لهدف تحت بإذن الله 82.50  الان بنراقبه امامه نقطة 89.40 والنقطة 88.50 تقريبا اما الارتداد من احدهم او مواصلة النزول  مجرد نزول تحت 88.40 فهو اقرب للنزول وبكسر 88.05 تقريبا تاكيد النزول والنزول لهدفه بإذن الله 82.50  بكسر اللو اليومي السابق 84.84 طبعا ياخذ وقت مابين صعود ونزول حتى يصل لهدفه وقبلها اهداف بإذن الله 86.80 و 85.50 والله اعلم  موفق اخي  بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## NOKIA818

اشكرك على واقعيتك وتحليلك ورأيك وثقتك فيما تخطه انامل يداك وما تقوم به دائماً من جهود ملموسه وموفقه. حفظك الله و دمت ( لا عدمناك) استاذنا أبو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> بالنسبة للكيبل اسمع واقراء بأن هناك خبر بعد 10 تقريبا    فاحتمال يصعد به واحتمال ينزل به  المهم ساتكلم في حال نزل امامه نقطتان متوقع ارتداد من احدهم  1.6610 وهي الاقرب او 1.6590 تقريبا  فاتوقع فرصة شراء لمن لم يدخل بعد مراقبة  مالم يكسر 1.6570\1.6575 وهي الستوب فهو صاعد بإذن الله  لو نزل تحت 1.6590 اخذ الحذر او من يرغب يضعها الستوب للشراء  كسر 1.6570 فمتوقع والله اعلم 1.6460 \1.6424   والله الموفق

 الحمد لله الكيبل كما توقعت له يوم الجمعة ووصل لهدفه 1.6424   الان ساتكلم عن النزول   الان امامه صعود 1.6500 + - تقريبا منها متوقع ارتداد  لو صعد فوق 1.6505 متوقع 1.6525\20 ومنها ارتداد للنزول  المهم يكون تحت 1.6560 فهو للنزول والله اعلم  ولكن اخذ الحذر لو صعد فوق 1.6525   هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.6390 وبكسر 1.6365 تقريبا متوقع والله اعلم 1.6335  لو واصل نزول بعدها قيكون لل 1.6295 + - تقريبا  منها اما يرتد او يواصل نزول كسر اللو السابق 1.6270 سيذهب به لل 1.6150 والله اعلم  وساتكلم عنه بشكل مفصل اكثر بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## saleh1

السلام عليكم
اذا امكن تحليل بسيط eur/usd
شكرا

----------


## 4bestlife

> الحركة الان ضعيفه وبداية تداول اسبوع ولكن ساجتهد بما لدي من معطيات حالية  اليورو ين والله اعلم هو بين نقطتين واتوقع هي من تحدد مساره القادم  133.60 و 135.35  مجرد كسر 133.35اتوقع يصل لسعرك او قريب منه وبشرط كسر اخر 133.15 وكتوقع كسر 133.35 متوقع كسر 133.15 بسهوله والله اعلم  ولكن احتمال يكسر وينزل 133.25 تقريبا ويرتد فيجب الانتباه لها   واتوقع بوصوله لسعرك مزيد من النزول ولست متاكد 100% ولكن ذكرني وبإذن الله سنحدد اتجاه فيما بعد مجرد كسره لل 133.15 تقريبا  المهم فوق 133.15 متوقع له هدف 135.20 + - تقريبا   واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله بؤقته   والله الموفق

  
الله يجزيك الخير ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب واشكرك على التحليل الرائع
الله يحفظك من كل سوء ويوفقكم في خدمة اخوانك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> اذا امكن تحليل بسيط eur/usd
> شكرا

 اليورو دولار والله اعلم اغلاقه تحت الترند العام الصاعد يوم الجمعه   فالنزول اقرب من الصعود والله اعلم  الان صعد لل 1.4896 هل اكتفى صعود ام سيصعد مرة اخرى سنراقبه   لو صعد فوق 1.4900متوقع  صعود له لل 1.4925 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول   لو واصل صعود واخترق 1.4930 متوقع صعود له لل 1.5033  تقريبا ومنها اما يرتد نزول او يواصل صعود   اهداف النزول بإذن الله  1.4830 كسر 1.4820 متوقع والله اعلم 1.4795 + -  كسر 1.4790 متوقع والله اعلم 1.4700\1.4690 واتوقع نهاية النزول والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## saleh1

> اليورو دولار والله اعلم اغلاقه تحت الترند العام الصاعد يوم الجمعه   فالنزول اقرب من الصعود والله اعلم  الان صعد لل 1.4896 هل اكتفى صعود ام سيصعد مرة اخرى سنراقبه   لو صعد فوق 1.4900متوقع  صعود له لل 1.4925 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول   لو واصل صعود واخترق 1.4930 متوقع صعود له لل 1.5033  تقريبا ومنها اما يرتد نزول او يواصل صعود   اهداف النزول بإذن الله  1.4830 كسر 1.4820 متوقع والله اعلم 1.4795 + -  كسر 1.4790 متوقع والله اعلم 1.4700\1.4690 واتوقع نهاية النزول والله اعلم  والله الموفق

 مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند استرالي السعر الحالي 1.7981 متوقع والله اعلم صعود  فالصعود المتوقع صعود تصحيحي لموجه هابطة فاحتمال يكتفى بالصعود عند احد النقطتين 1.8200 او 1.8750 متوقع من احدهم ارتداد ونزول  لا للاستعجال مراقبته بالاول   المهم فوق 1.7950 وهي الستوب للشراء متوقع له صعود لاهداف والله اعلم  من اهدافه بإذن الله   1.8100\1.8200\1.8400\1.8600\1.8750  ملاحضة لو صعد للهدف بإذن الله 1.8200 تقريبا ولم يخترقها فممكن بيعه والستوب هي نفسها 1.8200 والهدف بإذن الله مبدئياَ 1.7870\1.7500    والله الموفق

 التوصية كتبتها اليوم قبل التداول هو فتح على نزول تحت 1.7950  ونزل لل 1.7942 الان نراقب التالي بما انه نزل تحت 1.7950  بما اني داخل بها ساضع لكم  شرح مفصل للتوصية للاستفادة منها بقدر المستطاع صعود ونزول   السعر الحالي 1.8004 هو بين نقطتين 1.8010 و 1.7980 ساضع الشراء والبيع والرجاء لا للاستعجال الدخول بالمراقبه الشراء الستوب 1.7980 وهدف الصعود والله اعلم بأختراق 1.8075 هو 1.8190\1.8200 البيع الستوب 1.8052 ويفضل بعد كسر 1.7980 والستوب نفسه او 1.8010 متوقع تحت 1.8052 نزول وهي الستوب للبيع او ضعو الستوب المناسب لحسابتكم المهم تحت 8052 هدفنا بإذن الله 1.7930 ومنها نراقبه لو واصل نزول لل 1.7865 وكسر 1.7850 فتوقعو مزيد من النزول لو لم يصل لل 1.7865 فتكون الستوب للشراء والشراء من اقرب نقطة لل 1.7865  احتمال ينزل 1.7910 او 1.7890ومجرد يصعد نقدم الستوب للو وهدف الصعود والله اعلم باختراق 1.8075 بإذن الله 1.8190\1.8200 ومن الهدف نراقب كما ذكرت بالتوصية عليه اما يواصل صعود كما ذكرت بالتوصيه لاهداف الصعود او يرتد لو ارتد ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 1.8210 واهداف النزول بإذن الله 1.7770\1.7670\1.7500 ومجرد وصوله للهدف 1.7500 بإذن الله متوقع هدف اخر بإذن الله 1.7000 بكسر اللو الشهري والله اعلم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## الزلزال

> اليورو دولار والله اعلم اغلاقه تحت الترند العام الصاعد يوم الجمعه   فالنزول اقرب من الصعود والله اعلم  الان صعد لل 1.4896 هل اكتفى صعود ام سيصعد مرة اخرى سنراقبه   لو صعد فوق 1.4900متوقع  صعود له لل 1.4925 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول   لو واصل صعود واخترق 1.4930 متوقع صعود له لل 1.5033  تقريبا ومنها اما يرتد نزول او يواصل صعود   اهداف النزول بإذن الله  1.4830 كسر 1.4820 متوقع والله اعلم 1.4795 + -  كسر 1.4790 متوقع والله اعلم 1.4700\1.4690 واتوقع نهاية النزول والله اعلم  والله الموفق

 صباح الخير  
توصيات متواضعه  ورائعه   باتوفيق اخي الكريم  :Eh S(7):  :Good:

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير  
> توصيات متواضعه ورائعه باتوفيق اخي الكريم

 هلا اخي الزلزال شرفني مرورك  
تحياتي لك

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  صباح الخير جميعا يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع  صباحكم  ومسائكم مليئ بالارباح إن شاء الله قولو يارب

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله الكيبل كما توقعت له يوم الجمعة ووصل لهدفه 1.6424   الان ساتكلم عن النزول   الان امامه صعود 1.6500 + - تقريبا منها متوقع ارتداد  لو صعد فوق 1.6505 متوقع 1.6525\20 ومنها ارتداد للنزول  المهم يكون تحت 1.6560 فهو للنزول والله اعلم  ولكن اخذ الحذر لو صعد فوق 1.6525   هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.6390 وبكسر 1.6365 تقريبا متوقع والله اعلم 1.6335  لو واصل نزول بعدها قيكون لل 1.6295 + - تقريبا منها اما يرتد او يواصل نزول كسر اللو السابق 1.6270 سيذهب به لل 1.6150 والله اعلم  وساتكلم عنه بشكل مفصل اكثر بإذن الله   والله الموفق

   هاهو الكيبل صعد لل 1.6515 وارتد منها قريب المتوقع الحمد لله  ساحاول اضع لكم ماهو متوقع والله اعلم حتى نستفيد منه صعود ونزول بإذن الله وتوفيقه  الان له هدف بإذن الله 1.6380 + - تقريبا   من الهدف احتمال يرتد فممكن الشراء من الهدف والستوب 1.6370   ومجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  وساحدد هدفه مجرد نتاكد من الصعود بإذن الله    ليواصل نزول لا اهداف اخرى لابد من كسر 1.6370  فالاهداف الاخرى والله اعلم 1.6335 \1.6315\1.6300\1.6295\90  تحتاج مراقبه فممكن الشراء منها وسنحدد اهدافه فيما بعد بإذن الله  المهم مالم يكسر اللو السابق 1.6272 فهو صاعد بإذن الله لو كسر 1.6290 اخذ الحذر  فهي الستوب للشراء او نقطة الارتداد الخيار لكم ومجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  كسر 1.6272 متوقع والله اعلم 1.6165 وسنتكلم عنه فيما بعد  تقريبا شرحت لكم بقدر المستطاع اتمنى الاستفادة منه بقدر المستطاع  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## waleed100

يارب ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم المجنون تحت 148.92   عنده هدف بإذن الله 147.65 تقريبا  لو كسر 147.60 متوقع والله اعلم 146.20 او قبلها المهم لو نزل تحت 146  متوقع والله اعلم 145.25 تقريبا   بالنهاية فوق 144.80 فهو بموجه تصحيحيه صاعده والله اعلم والنزول نزول تصحيحي لمواصلة الصعود فالارتداد متوقع من احد النقاط التي ذكرتها  كسر 144.75 بندخل بموجه هابطه قصيرة والله اعلم وساحدد اهدافها فيما بعد بإذن الله  فأنت راقب ولاتستعجل بالاغلاق تقديم الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح   والله الموفق

   هاهو المجنون ينزل كما هو متوقع و يصل لهدفه الاول 147.65 الحمد لله في بعض المنصات انا مايهمني منصة الميتا ترايدر وصل لل 147.71  ومتوقع كسر 147.60 بإذن الله والذهاب للهدف الثاني  فلا احد يستعجل فالمعطيات بتقول بيكسر  واذا رأيت غير ذلك سابلغ عنه بوقته  والباقي بالتوصية وساحاول أن اتتبعه وساذكر بإذن الله اذا ما استجد جديد عليه  والله الموفق

----------


## waleed100

اخى العزيز ان شاء الله عند وصول الكبيل الى الهدف 1.6380 
وشراء ان شاء الله من هذة النقطة     كم الهدف ؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخى العزيز ان شاء الله عند وصول الكبيل الى الهدف 1.6380 
> وشراء ان شاء الله من هذة النقطة كم الهدف ؟

 لا تستعجل الرجاء المراقبه بالاول والدخول بالمراقبه  الان الكيبل الحمد لله وصل لل 1.6374 سنراقب  الهدف اولا القناعه   وساضع نقاط اتوقع يصعد لها او احدهم ومجرد اتاكد من الصعود  سانوه عنه ونحدد الهدف هل هو صعود ام سيرتد ويواصل نزول   ساجتهد بالنقاط والله الموفق ومجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  1.6430\35 و 1.6460 و 1.6480\90 و 1.6505  وسنراقبه ولو استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## waleed100

الباوند ضرب استوب 1.6370

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار والله اعلم اغلاقه تحت الترند العام الصاعد يوم الجمعه   فالنزول اقرب من الصعود والله اعلم  الان صعد لل 1.4896 هل اكتفى صعود ام سيصعد مرة اخرى سنراقبه   لو صعد فوق 1.4900متوقع صعود له لل 1.4925 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول   لو واصل صعود واخترق 1.4930 متوقع صعود له لل 1.5033 تقريبا ومنها اما يرتد نزول او يواصل صعود   اهداف النزول بإذن الله  1.4830 كسر 1.4820 متوقع والله اعلم 1.4795 + - كسر 1.4790 متوقع والله اعلم 1.4700\1.4690 واتوقع نهاية النزول والله اعلم  والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  هاهو الحمد لله يحقق الهدف الاول والثاني وبنتظار الهدف الثالث بإذن الله  تنوية على الكسر للنقطة 1.4790 أسف على الغلط  الغير مقصود   النقطة الصحيح هي 1.4780\75  بكسرها سيذهب بإذن الله1.4700\1.4690 والله اعلم   والله الموفق

----------


## BRUFEN

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مساء الخير للجميع ويارب تكونون بخير وعافيه
والله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه أبو مروان ويرزقك 
من حيث لا تحتسب وجميع المسلمين  
أنا كنت معكم أبو مروان بيع الكيبل ولكن كنت
مركز في الشاشه والحمدلله والشكر لله على نعمة
ثم بمجهودك جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
والآن بإنتظار الموافقه أما شراء او بيع
والله يحفظك من شر

----------


## solo90515

السلام عليكم اخي الجميل
جزاك الله كل خير يا رب

----------


## solo90515

اعتقد ان الدولار بدأ رحلة الصعود وان شاء الله يصل الى الأهداف وزيادة بعد, والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> مساء الخير للجميع ويارب تكونون بخير وعافيه
> والله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه أبو مروان ويرزقك 
> من حيث لا تحتسب وجميع المسلمين  
> أنا كنت معكم أبو مروان بيع الكيبل ولكن كنت
> مركز في الشاشه والحمدلله والشكر لله على نعمة
> ثم بمجهودك جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
> والآن بإنتظار الموافقه أما شراء او بيع
> والله يحفظك من شر

 جزاك الله خير 
وتستاهل كل خير والله يرزقك من واسع فضله 
اعجبتني جملتك انك مركز على الشاشه بأمانه وبصدق اي توصية لابد من متابعتها 
اتمنى الجميع يتابعة صفقته حتى الهدف او القناعة بإذن الله لن يخسر احد 
بالنسبة للشراء راقب كما ذكرت بالتوصية النقاط
وفي حال رغبت بالدخول شراء ضع استوبك اللو - 5 او الستوب المذكور بالتوصية
ومجرد يصعد ارفع للو ثم نقطة الدخول 
موفق بإذن الله   

> السلام عليكم اخي الجميل
> جزاك الله كل خير يا رب

 مبروووووووك على الجميع وتستاهلو كل الخير

----------


## aljameel

> الباوند ضرب استوب 1.6370

 الله يهديك انت استعجلت بالدخول بالرغم اني ذكرت لك لا تستعجل 
المفروض انت داخل بيع وتراقب النقاط التي ذكرتها  
فانا وضعت النقاط للاستفادة منها نزول وصعود من باع يراقب والاغلاق بمراقبه والدخول بمراقبه 
تتعوض إن شاء الله اخي

----------


## 4bestlife

ابو مر وان ما الجديد بالنسبة لليورو ين لقد كسر المناطق التي تحدثت عنها هلا اصبر ام اقوم بعمل هيدج

----------


## lionofegypt2020

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو مروان يا راجل ياجدع

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله الكيبل كما توقعت له يوم الجمعة ووصل لهدفه 1.6424   الان ساتكلم عن النزول   الان امامه صعود 1.6500 + - تقريبا منها متوقع ارتداد  لو صعد فوق 1.6505 متوقع 1.6525\20 ومنها ارتداد للنزول  المهم يكون تحت 1.6560 فهو للنزول والله اعلم  ولكن اخذ الحذر لو صعد فوق 1.6525   هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.6390 وبكسر 1.6365 تقريبا متوقع والله اعلم 1.6335  لو واصل نزول بعدها قيكون لل 1.6295 + - تقريبا منها اما يرتد او يواصل نزول كسر اللو السابق 1.6270 سيذهب به لل 1.6150 والله اعلم  وساتكلم عنه بشكل مفصل اكثر بإذن الله   والله الموفق

   

> هاهو الكيبل صعد لل 1.6515 وارتد منها قريب المتوقع الحمد لله   ساحاول اضع لكم ماهو متوقع والله اعلم حتى نستفيد منه صعود ونزول بإذن الله وتوفيقه  الان له هدف بإذن الله 1.6380 + - تقريبا   من الهدف احتمال يرتد فممكن الشراء من الهدف والستوب 1.6370   ومجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  وساحدد هدفه مجرد نتاكد من الصعود بإذن الله  ليواصل نزول لا اهداف اخرى لابد من كسر 1.6370  فالاهداف الاخرى والله اعلم 1.6335 \1.6315\1.6300\1.6295\90  تحتاج مراقبه فممكن الشراء منها وسنحدد اهدافه فيما بعد بإذن الله  المهم مالم يكسر اللو السابق 1.6272 فهو صاعد بإذن الله لو كسر 1.6290 اخذ الحذر  فهي الستوب للشراء او نقطة الارتداد الخيار لكم ومجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  كسر 1.6272 متوقع والله اعلم 1.6165 وسنتكلم عنه فيما بعد  تقريبا شرحت لكم بقدر المستطاع اتمنى الاستفادة منه بقدر المستطاع  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

    اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبرووووك على الجميع  الان الرجاء عدم الاستعجال والدخول شراء بالمراقبه فاحتمال يصعد بعض الشي   ويرتد نزول ومن يرغب بالدخول يراقب النقاط التي ذكرتها ومن دخل شراء يراقب التالي  امامه نقطة 1.6380 تقريبا و 1.6405 و 1.6460 و 1.6490 و 1.6520\15  متوقع من احدهم يرتد والله اعلم ويواصل نزول واذا تاكد الصعود سانوه عنه بإذن الله  هو الحمد لله نزل لل 1.6329 الان امامه نقاط هي من تحدد الاتجاه والله اعلم  1.6310 تقريبا كهدف والنقطة 1.6300 تقريبا والنقطة 1.6290 + - تقريبا  فيهمنا النقطة 1.6272 مالم تكسر متوقع ارتداد صعود والله اعلم  واحتمال يرتد من احد النقاط التي ذكرتها الله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مر وان ما الجديد بالنسبة لليورو ين لقد كسر المناطق التي تحدثت عنها هلا اصبر ام اقوم بعمل هيدج

 لا تستعجل تحت 133.45 او 133.60 متوقع مزيد من النزول والله اعلم الان امامه والله اعلم هدف 132.65 فلو نزل تحت 132.45 تقريبا متوقع ينزل  
لل 131.80\131.55 وساراقبه  
وساتكلم عنه لو استجد جديد بإذن الله

----------


## 4bestlife

بارك الله فيك يا اخي

----------


## BRUFEN

طيب الآن أبو مروان عمليت شراء ولا بيع 
لأني دخلت شراء وفصل عندي النت والىن 
هو نازل من 60 سنت الين 1$ فياليت التوضيح
ساعه ونصف فاصل فما ادري كيف وضعكم
عفواً قصدي الكيبل

----------


## bo7amood

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبرووووك على الجميع  الان الرجاء عدم الاستعجال والدخول شراء بالمراقبه فاحتمال يصعد بعض الشي   ويرتد نزول ومن يرغب بالدخول يراقب النقاط التي ذكرتها ومن دخل شراء يراقب التالي  امامه نقطة 1.6380 تقريبا و 1.6405 و 1.6460 و 1.6490 و 1.6520\15  متوقع من احدهم يرتد والله اعلم ويواصل نزول واذا تاكد الصعود سانوه عنه بإذن الله  هو الحمد لله نزل لل 1.6329 الان امامه نقاط هي من تحدد الاتجاه والله اعلم  1.6310 تقريبا كهدف والنقطة 1.6300 تقريبا والنقطة 1.6290 + - تقريبا  فيهمنا النقطة 1.6272 مالم تكسر متوقع ارتداد صعود والله اعلم  واحتمال يرتد من احد النقاط التي ذكرتها الله اعلم  والله الموفق[/center]

  مشاء الله عليك مدرسة في حد ذاتها  الله لايحرمك من الأجر ان شاءالله  
مشاركاتك مقروءه من قبل الكثير ولاكن بصمت وانا واحد منهم 
بارك الله فيك وزادك الله من علمه :015:

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مر وان ما الجديد بالنسبة لليورو ين لقد كسر المناطق التي تحدثت عنها هلا اصبر ام اقوم بعمل هيدج

 اخي العزيز 4bestlife  بالنسبة لليورو ين فانت طبق ماسأكتبه وبإذن الله تطلع بربح إن شاء الله  لا تستغرب من .70 اما بالمصادفه او ضعت من قبل صناع السوق او اخرى الله اعلم  الان السعر الحالي 133.19 فمتوقع تحت 133.50 وهي الستوب للبيع   مايهمنا التالي تحت 133.50 متوقع بإذن الله 132.70 تقريبا كسر 132.65 متوقع بإذن الله   131.70 تقريبا كسر 131.65 متوقع بإذن الله 131.58   حتى الان ماذكرته هو نزول لتصحيح موجه صاعده وخاصة فوق131.70 تقريبا والله اعلم  حتى وصوله لل 131.55 مقبول ولكن بكسر 131.65 فاحتمال ندخل بموجه هابطة ليست مؤكده والمجال مفتوح له حتى 130.70 تقريبا من 130.70 اما يرتد او يكسرها وينزل فامامه 130.55 بكسرها ندخل بموجه هابطة قصيرة والمجال مفتوح لها بالنزول والله اعلم من اهدافها والله اعلم ولست متاكد 100% من الاهداف انما توقع وهي اهداف تقريبا 130.30 129.70\128.70 وبكسر 127.70 بتتاكد موجه هابطة اكبر هدفها 123.30 تقريبا فهل يصل لها الله اوعلم متى الله اعلم مايهمنا 131.7075 فنحن بتصحيح موجه ففرضا الدخول شراء من نفس النقطة بعد مراقبه والستوب اما 131.65 او 131.55 ومتابعته لو واصل صعود هدفه والله اعلم 136  بكسرها نتابع ماسبق لو رسمت فيبو فريم الساعة من القاع 126.88 للهاي 134.50  ستجد 131.70 تقريبا عند 38% فعندما ينزل تحت 38% يضعف الصعود و لا يلغيه انما كموجه فرضا تصحيحها عند 38% المتوقع من بعدها احتمال يرتد واحتمال يواصل نزول  فبكسر 50% وهي تمثل تقريبا 130.70 والله اعلم ندخل بموجه هابطة  وبـكسر 130.55 يتاكد النزول والموجه الهابطة القصيرة والله اعلم  اتمنى اني افدتك بالقدر المطلوب وبالنهاية ما أنا الا مجتهد فالصواب والخطى وارد  فما عليك الا المرونه بالتعامل مع النقاط المذكورة  والله يكتب لنا ولك التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## BRUFEN

الحمدلله والشكر لله قلبت العمليه وأستفدة منها طلعت بربح بيع 
والآن راح اوقف بإنتظار أشارتك أخوي أبو مروان والله يكتب
لنا جميعاً الخير ويوفقنا بكل امر

----------


## aljameel

> مشاء الله عليك مدرسة في حد ذاتها الله لايحرمك من الأجر ان شاءالله 
> مشاركاتك مقروءه من قبل الكثير ولاكن بصمت وانا واحد منهم 
> بارك الله فيك وزادك الله من علمه

 جزاك الله خير 
ويشرفني مروركم ومرور اخواني واخواتي  ولو بصمت ماهدفي الا انا افيد بما اعرف وأستفيد بدعاءمنكم ولو بظهر غيب   
والحمد لله على ذلك

----------


## aljameel

> الحمدلله والشكر لله قلبت العمليه وأستفدة منها طلعت بربح بيع 
> والآن راح اوقف بإنتظار أشارتك أخوي أبو مروان والله يكتب
> لنا جميعاً الخير ويوفقنا بكل امر

 مبروووووك وتستاهل كل خير 
لا تستعجل الافضل تراقب ومن بعدها تدخل اوكي 
الان والله اعلم الكيبل امامه 1.6308 + - تقريبا  
منها اما يرتد او يواصل نزول للنقطة الثانية  
والارتداد ليس مؤكد للصعود ولكن نتوقع تكون نهاية الموجه او يواصل نزل لهدف الموجه 
ومجرد يتاكد الصعود سانوه عنه بإذن الله انما نلعب معه صعود ونزول وهكذا 
والستوب دائما اعمله متحرك كلما صعد حتى تحجز ولو جزء من الربح 
تحياتي  لك اخي العزيز

----------


## BRUFEN

الله يبارك فيك والله انت الي تستاهل الخير كله 
وعلم بإنتظاره مع المتابعه والله يوفقنا جميعاً

----------


## 1عبدالله

*الله يبارك لك وفيك ويجزيك خيرا*

----------


## AboHatem

جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  لعشاااااق اليورو دولار   ساجتهد بتحليل وشرح مفصل والله يكتب له التوفيق  السعر الحالي 1.4808 فيما سبق اليوم وصيت عليه وحددت الهدف عند 1.4700\1.4690 بإذن الله هو وصل 1.4756 فالهدف والله اعلم لازال قائم  الان متوقع والله اعلم تحت 1.4828 وهي الستوب متوقع نزول لل 1.4710 + - تقريبا  ومتوقع والله اعلم بكسر 1.4708 تقريبا نزول لل 1.4685 + - تقريبا  والله اعلم تكون نهاية النزول المهم مراقبته من النقاط السابقه والدخول شراء والستوب للشراء 1.4680 كسر 1.4680 متوقع مزيد من النزول احتمال يذهب كهدف والله اعلم  1.4620 تقريبا واقصى نزول له والله اعلم 1.4545 او مابينهم  فالشراء يتم بمراقبه والستوب اما 1.4600 او لو نزل يكون 1.4545  كسر 1.4545 متوقع مزيد من النزول والله اعلم فاحتمال 1.4425 و احتمال 1.4300  الان من يرغب بالبيع من السعر الحالي 1.4808 يضع الستوب 1.4828 مع مراقبة 1.4815 لو صعد فوقها   فالانتظار افضل حتى نتاكد من النزول او اختيار منطقة اخرى ندخل منها او وضعها استوب للبيع  والخيار لكم  والاهداف كما ذكرت بمراقبة النقاط وتقديم الستوب مع النزول  ومن يرغب الشراء من الهدف 1.4710 تقريبا او 1.4685 تقريبا يراقب ويدخل شراء والستوب 1.4680   الاهداف ساحددها بمجرد اتاكد من الصعود بإذن الله او في حال صعد ساحدد نقاط لمراقبتها بإذن الله حتى نتاكد من الصعود  اعتقد واضح بما فيه الكفاية  فالفرصة واضحة بيع واصل بالنزول نحن معه اكتفى بما ذكرته نغلق وندخل شراء من بعد مراقبه  والله الموفق

----------


## uae_hawk

عجبني تحليلك الاسبوع الماضي عن المجنون ... ولله الحمد ربح 180+ الى الان .. وما زلت الاحق الربح 
الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله

----------


## محمود1

الاخ الكريم ابو مروان المحترم  شكرا لك على جمائلك  وفعلا انك الجميل اسم وفعل   وانت اجمل من تكتب في المنتدى  بارك الله فيك وزاد من علمك ,,,,

----------


## aljameel

> عجبني تحليلك الاسبوع الماضي عن المجنون ... ولله الحمد ربح 180+ الى الان .. وما زلت الاحق الربح 
> الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله

 اولا جزاك الله خير 
واعجبتني انت بانك تلاحق ربحك والله يزيدك كمان وكمان ويرزقك تستاهل كل خير 
تستاهل كل الخير ومبروووووووك لك  
ولعيونك ساشرشحه لك الان دقائق اجهز غرفة العمليات واصلي  
وسنأكله من من الرأس للقدمين بإذن الله 
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ الكريم ابو مروان المحترم  شكرا لك على جمائلك وفعلا انك الجميل اسم وفعل   وانت اجمل من تكتب في المنتدى  بارك الله فيك وزاد من علمك ,,,,

 جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز 
كلنا اخوة ومكملين لبعضنا البعض 
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## رشدي

الكيبل يا استاذ  
ايش الاخبار عندى بيع من 6400

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل يا استاذ  
> ايش الاخبار عندى بيع من 6400

   
ياعم djzero الله يهديك  
من البارح واليوم الصباح والمساء وانا اتتبع الكيبل  وبشرح مفصل خطوة خطوة 
وانت داخل بيع يا عم  البيع من 1.6515 تقريبا  وحددنا الاهداف والحمد لله وصل للنقطة المتوقعه له 1.6310  ومنها ذكرت مراقبته للدخول شراء في حال ارتد منها
ياعم نحن بعنا ثم دخلنا شراء والحمد لله معه نزول وصعود الشرح للتوصية واضح لايحتاج لشرح 
الان لا اعرف هل يواصل او ينزل ولكن صبرك علي لحضات سارفع المشاركة السابقه 
وساحاول وضع النقاط المهمه للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## رشدي

اعتذر ما قرأت التوصية  
شوف لنا الاخبار لا تزعل على 
بالمرة وبدون ان تغضب ايضا 
عندى شراء على اليورو دولار من 4872  ايه رأي حضرتك  
بتعبك معى يا عمى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## uae_hawk

> اولا جزاك الله خير 
> واعجبتني انت بانك تلاحق ربحك والله يزيدك كمان وكمان ويرزقك تستاهل كل خير 
> تستاهل كل الخير ومبروووووووك لك  
> ولعيونك ساشرشحه لك الان دقائق اجهز غرفة العمليات واصلي  
> وسنأكله من من الرأس للقدمين بإذن الله 
> موفق بإذن الله

 الله يبارك لك .... ويجزيك خير انشاء الله 
انا في انتظار الشرح اغلقت الصفقه ... في انتظار الدخول مره اخرى لركوب موجه الهبوط 
وفي انتظار شرحك الجميل عن المجنون والكيبل للاخوان   :015:  :015:  :015:  شكرا

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله الكيبل كما توقعت له يوم الجمعة ووصل لهدفه 1.6424    الان ساتكلم عن النزول   الان امامه صعود 1.6500 + - تقريبا منها متوقع ارتداد  لو صعد فوق 1.6505 متوقع 1.6525\20 ومنها ارتداد للنزول  المهم يكون تحت 1.6560 فهو للنزول والله اعلم  ولكن اخذ الحذر لو صعد فوق 1.6525   هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.6390 وبكسر 1.6365 تقريبا متوقع والله اعلم 1.6335  لو واصل نزول بعدها قيكون لل 1.6295 + - تقريبا منها اما يرتد او يواصل نزول كسر اللو السابق 1.6270 سيذهب به لل 1.6150 والله اعلم  وساتكلم عنه بشكل مفصل اكثر بإذن الله   والله الموفق

     

> هاهو الكيبل صعد لل 1.6515 وارتد منها قريب المتوقع الحمد لله   ساحاول اضع لكم ماهو متوقع والله اعلم حتى نستفيد منه صعود ونزول بإذن الله وتوفيقه   الان له هدف بإذن الله 1.6380 + - تقريبا    من الهدف احتمال يرتد فممكن الشراء من الهدف والستوب 1.6370    ومجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول   وساحدد هدفه مجرد نتاكد من الصعود بإذن الله   ليواصل نزول لا اهداف اخرى لابد من كسر 1.6370   فالاهداف الاخرى والله اعلم 1.6335 \1.6315\1.6300\1.6295\90   تحتاج مراقبه فممكن الشراء منها وسنحدد اهدافه فيما بعد بإذن الله   المهم مالم يكسر اللو السابق 1.6272 فهو صاعد بإذن الله لو كسر 1.6290 اخذ الحذر   فهي الستوب للشراء او نقطة الارتداد الخيار لكم ومجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول   كسر 1.6272 متوقع والله اعلم 1.6165 وسنتكلم عنه فيما بعد   تقريبا شرحت لكم بقدر المستطاع اتمنى الاستفادة منه بقدر المستطاع   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

  

> ومبرووووك على الجميع  الان الرجاء عدم الاستعجال والدخول شراء بالمراقبه فاحتمال يصعد بعض الشي   ويرتد نزول ومن يرغب بالدخول يراقب النقاط التي ذكرتها ومن دخل شراء يراقب التالي  امامه نقطة 1.6380 تقريبا و 1.6405 و 1.6460 و 1.6490 و 1.6520\15  متوقع من احدهم يرتد والله اعلم ويواصل نزول واذا تاكد الصعود سانوه عنه بإذن الله  هو الحمد لله نزل لل 1.6329 الان امامه نقاط هي من تحدد الاتجاه والله اعلم  1.6310 تقريبا كهدف والنقطة 1.6300 تقريبا والنقطة 1.6290 + - تقريبا  فيهمنا النقطة 1.6272 مالم تكسر متوقع ارتداد صعود والله اعلم  واحتمال يرتد من احد النقاط التي ذكرتها الله اعلم  والله الموفق

  اولا أسف لعدم المتابعة النوم سيد الموقف الان ساحاول وضع نقاط كتوقع فالمرجو مراقبتها من دخل شراء من 1.6310 ومبروووووووك لمن دخل شراء والحمد لله مايقارب 150 لل 175 نقطة فالخيار لكم بجني الربح او البقاء من يرغب بالبقاء به الصعود والله اعلم بالاول تقديم الستوب لنقطة 1.6380 او 1.6400  لانه والله اعلم بمجرد اختراقه 1.6465 تقريبا دخلنا بموجه صغيرة صاعده الان فوق 1.6400 متوقع يواصل صعود النزول تحتها وكسر 1.6380 فاحتمال النزول والله اعلم امامه الان كصعود والله اعلم 1.6510 + - تقريبا وهدف والله اعلم 1.6520 تقريبا من الهدف اما يواصل صعود او يرتد للنزول في حال واصل واخترق 1.6535 بإذن الله تاكيد لمواصلة الصعود لاهداف اخرى والله اعلم  واغلاق اليوم تقريبا يوضح الرؤية اكثر بإذن الله  والله اعلم باختراق 1.6535 متوقع هدف بإذن الله 1.6640 + - تقريبا بوصوله للهدف إن شاء الله لكل حادث حديث  النزول والله اعلم  لو نزل نراقب التالي والله اعلم كسر 1.6380 متوقع بيواصل نزول لو واصل نزول والله اعلم وسيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.6230 واخر محتمل والله اعلم 1.6165\75 بشرط كسر اللو اليوم واللو اليومي السابق 1.6272  والله الموفق  بصراحه مرهق وكسر نوم فأن قصرت اوغيره فارجو معذرتي فالتركيز 50%لدي  موفقين بإذن الله  والاخوان الذين وعدتهم بشرح مفصل للمجنون ارجو معذرتي النوم غلاب وبإذن الله مجرد اصحح واركز ساضع له تصوري بشرح ممل   [/CENTER]

----------


## رشدي

بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> اعتذر ما قرأت التوصية  
> شوف لنا الاخبار لا تزعل على 
> بالمرة وبدون ان تغضب ايضا 
> عندى شراء على اليورو دولار من 4872 ايه رأي حضرتك  
> بتعبك معى يا عمى

 اليورو سارفع المشاركة الان وساضع تصوري لليورو دولار بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  لعشاااااق اليورو دولار   ساجتهد بتحليل وشرح مفصل والله يكتب له التوفيق  السعر الحالي 1.4808 فيما سبق اليوم وصيت عليه وحددت الهدف عند 1.4700\1.4690 بإذن الله هو وصل 1.4756 فالهدف والله اعلم لازال قائم  الان متوقع والله اعلم تحت 1.4828 وهي الستوب متوقع نزول لل 1.4710 + - تقريبا  ومتوقع والله اعلم بكسر 1.4708 تقريبا نزول لل 1.4685 + - تقريبا  والله اعلم تكون نهاية النزول المهم مراقبته من النقاط السابقه والدخول شراء والستوب للشراء 1.4680 كسر 1.4680 متوقع مزيد من النزول احتمال يذهب كهدف والله اعلم  1.4620 تقريبا واقصى نزول له والله اعلم 1.4545 او مابينهم  فالشراء يتم بمراقبه والستوب اما 1.4600 او لو نزل يكون 1.4545  كسر 1.4545 متوقع مزيد من النزول والله اعلم فاحتمال 1.4425 و احتمال 1.4300  الان من يرغب بالبيع من السعر الحالي 1.4808 يضع الستوب 1.4828 مع مراقبة 1.4815 لو صعد فوقها   فالانتظار افضل حتى نتاكد من النزول او اختيار منطقة اخرى ندخل منها او وضعها استوب للبيع  والخيار لكم  والاهداف كما ذكرت بمراقبة النقاط وتقديم الستوب مع النزول  ومن يرغب الشراء من الهدف 1.4710 تقريبا او 1.4685 تقريبا يراقب ويدخل شراء والستوب 1.4680   الاهداف ساحددها بمجرد اتاكد من الصعود بإذن الله او في حال صعد ساحدد نقاط لمراقبتها بإذن الله حتى نتاكد من الصعود  اعتقد واضح بما فيه الكفاية  فالفرصة واضحة بيع واصل بالنزول نحن معه اكتفى بما ذكرته نغلق وندخل شراء من بعد مراقبه  والله الموفق

    والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4818 فالهدف والله اعلم 1.4710 لل 1.4685 لازال قائم   الان نراقب النقطة 1.6800 كسرها سيذهب بإذن الله لهدف 1.4690 + - تقريبا   ومن يرغب بالبيع يراقب 1.6800 والستوب للبيع الهاي الحالي او الستوب المناسب لكم  ومن الهدف كما ذكر بالمشاركة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

تكمله لليورو دولار  ذكرت 1.4800 فوقها صعود كسرها نزول وهي الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول بالوقت الحالي والله اعلم  البيع بكسرها والستوب الهاي او 1.4830  والباقي مشروح بالتوصية كنزول   الان في حال لم تكسر 1.4800 فممكن الشراء وهي الستوب  ونراقب التالي  امامه صعود كتصحيح عند 1.4900 تقريبا ومنها اما يرتد او يواصل صعود  ولكن متوقع يواصل صعود لل 1.4930 + -  تقريبا ومنها مراقبته   اختراق 1.4940 تقريبا والله اعلم متوقع يواصل صعود لهدف 1.4980 وهدف اخر 1.5030  واختراق 1.5035 متوقع مزيد من الصعود والله اعلم  مالم يخترق 1.4940 تقريبا فممكن البيع من بعد مراقبه و 1.4940 الستوب ومع النزول تقديم الستوب للهاي ومن ثم لنقطة الدخول والهدف القناعة ومجرد يتاكد النزول سابلغ عنه بوقته بإذن الله ونحدد اهدافه  والله الموفق

----------


## 4bestlife

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم وصل اليورو ين 132.37 وكنت تحدثت عن هذه المناطق والحمد لله تحسن الوضع لدي الكثير الكثير 
ارجو اعطائي النظرة القادمة

----------


## 4bestlife

> اخي العزيز 4bestlife  بالنسبة لليورو ين فانت طبق ماسأكتبه وبإذن الله تطلع بربح إن شاء الله  لا تستغرب من .70 اما بالمصادفه او ضعت من قبل صناع السوق او اخرى الله اعلم  الان السعر الحالي 133.19 فمتوقع تحت 133.50 وهي الستوب للبيع   مايهمنا التالي تحت 133.50 متوقع بإذن الله 132.70 تقريبا كسر 132.65 متوقع بإذن الله   131.70 تقريبا كسر 131.65 متوقع بإذن الله 131.58   حتى الان ماذكرته هو نزول لتصحيح موجه صاعده وخاصة فوق131.70 تقريبا والله اعلم  حتى وصوله لل 131.55 مقبول ولكن بكسر 131.65 فاحتمال ندخل بموجه هابطة ليست مؤكده والمجال مفتوح له حتى 130.70 تقريبا من 130.70 اما يرتد او يكسرها وينزل فامامه 130.55 بكسرها ندخل بموجه هابطة قصيرة والمجال مفتوح لها بالنزول والله اعلم من اهدافها والله اعلم ولست متاكد 100% من الاهداف انما توقع وهي اهداف تقريبا 130.30 129.70\128.70 وبكسر 127.70 بتتاكد موجه هابطة اكبر هدفها 123.30 تقريبا فهل يصل لها الله اوعلم متى الله اعلم مايهمنا 131.7075 فنحن بتصحيح موجه ففرضا الدخول شراء من نفس النقطة بعد مراقبه والستوب اما 131.65 او 131.55 ومتابعته لو واصل صعود هدفه والله اعلم 136  بكسرها نتابع ماسبق لو رسمت فيبو فريم الساعة من القاع 126.88 للهاي 134.50  ستجد 131.70 تقريبا عند 38% فعندما ينزل تحت 38% يضعف الصعود و لا يلغيه انما كموجه فرضا تصحيحها عند 38% المتوقع من بعدها احتمال يرتد واحتمال يواصل نزول  فبكسر 50% وهي تمثل تقريبا 130.70 والله اعلم ندخل بموجه هابطة  وبـكسر 130.55 يتاكد النزول والموجه الهابطة القصيرة والله اعلم  اتمنى اني افدتك بالقدر المطلوب وبالنهاية ما أنا الا مجتهد فالصواب والخطى وارد  فما عليك الا المرونه بالتعامل مع النقاط المذكورة   والله يكتب لنا ولك التوفيق والرزق جميعا

  
بار الله فيك وفي والديك اجتهدت وارجو من الله ان يجزيك خير الجزاء 
الحمد لله استفدت كثيرا من النقاط المذكورة ارجو من الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## رشدي

شكرا  ياعزيزى  
تم الخروج من بيع الكيبل على ربح  
وضرب استوب الشراء على اليورو دولار ودخلت بيع من مستوى 4820 
اذا كنت موجود تابعنى بالجديد لأن الاستوب قريب كما تعلم وسبق وارتفع له السعر فى الموجة التصحيحية 
هل ارفع الاستوب قليلا الى 4870 ام التزم بالاستوب الحالى ؟؟

----------


## uae_hawk

> الله يبارك لك .... ويجزيك خير انشاء الله 
> انا في انتظار الشرح اغلقت الصفقه ... في انتظار الدخول مره اخرى لركوب موجه الهبوط 
> وفي انتظار شرحك الجميل عن المجنون والكيبل للاخوان   شكرا

 في انتظار شرح المجنون .... دخلت امس مره ثانيه على 146.88 بيع والحمد الله متابع للربح  
الى الان 240 + ولله الحمد والشكر  
بس هل تتوقع يلامس ال 143.00 ؟؟؟؟؟ والا اسكر الصفقه قبل .... ما زلت اتابع الربح الى الان 
والستوب لوز على 150+ شو رايك اخي العزيز؟ :016:

----------


## الوجد

> اخي العزيز 4bestlife  بالنسبة لليورو ين فانت طبق ماسأكتبه وبإذن الله تطلع بربح إن شاء الله  لا تستغرب من .70 اما بالمصادفه او ضعت من قبل صناع السوق او اخرى الله اعلم  الان السعر الحالي 133.19 فمتوقع تحت 133.50 وهي الستوب للبيع   مايهمنا التالي تحت 133.50 متوقع بإذن الله 132.70 تقريبا كسر 132.65 متوقع بإذن الله   131.70 تقريبا كسر 131.65 متوقع بإذن الله 131.58   حتى الان ماذكرته هو نزول لتصحيح موجه صاعده وخاصة فوق131.70 تقريبا والله اعلم  حتى وصوله لل 131.55 مقبول ولكن بكسر 131.65 فاحتمال ندخل بموجه هابطة ليست مؤكده والمجال مفتوح له حتى 130.70 تقريبا من 130.70 اما يرتد او يكسرها وينزل فامامه 130.55 بكسرها ندخل بموجه هابطة قصيرة والمجال مفتوح لها بالنزول والله اعلم من اهدافها والله اعلم ولست متاكد 100% من الاهداف انما توقع وهي اهداف تقريبا 130.30 129.70\128.70 وبكسر 127.70 بتتاكد موجه هابطة اكبر هدفها 123.30 تقريبا فهل يصل لها الله اوعلم متى الله اعلم مايهمنا 131.7075 فنحن بتصحيح موجه ففرضا الدخول شراء من نفس النقطة بعد مراقبه والستوب اما 131.65 او 131.55 ومتابعته لو واصل صعود هدفه والله اعلم 136  بكسرها نتابع ماسبق لو رسمت فيبو فريم الساعة من القاع 126.88 للهاي 134.50  ستجد 131.70 تقريبا عند 38% فعندما ينزل تحت 38% يضعف الصعود و لا يلغيه انما كموجه فرضا تصحيحها عند 38% المتوقع من بعدها احتمال يرتد واحتمال يواصل نزول  فبكسر 50% وهي تمثل تقريبا 130.70 والله اعلم ندخل بموجه هابطة  وبـكسر 130.55 يتاكد النزول والموجه الهابطة القصيرة والله اعلم  اتمنى اني افدتك بالقدر المطلوب وبالنهاية ما أنا الا مجتهد فالصواب والخطى وارد  فما عليك الا المرونه بالتعامل مع النقاط المذكورة   والله يكتب لنا ولك التوفيق والرزق جميعا

  
الله يبارك فيك وباهلك ومالك ورحم الله والديك يابومروان والله  يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك  
دخلت بيع والربح 230 نقطة   اتمنى نظرتك للقادم بيكسر 130.55 او اغلق 
طمعا بك اتمنى سرعة الرد

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ابو مروان جزاك الله خيراااا على تحليلك الفوق رائع لليورو ين
لكن ياريت تحليلك الان لليورو ين لان عندى صفقة شراء من سعر 132 ياريت نظرتك ليها وتحليلك القادم
حتى لو كنا فى موجه هابطة لكن ياريت تقولى هل من الممكن الصعود لهذا السعر قريبا تحياتى لك يا غالى

----------


## NOKIA818

كبير كبير يا أبو مروان 
الله يحفظك

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  أسف لعدم المتابعه اليوم معكم لانشغالي ارجو معذرتي  يوم موفق للجميع إن شاء الله  ساتكلم على السريع وبإذن الله نلتقي مساء اليوم  الكيبل كما  ذكرت امس هدفه الان بإذن الله 1.6230   اغلاق اليوم تحت 1.6270 ممتاز جدا والله اعلم ولو اغلق تحت 1.6310 اتوقع جيد  من الهدف اما يواصل نزول للاهداف الاخرى ام يرتد للنقطة 1.6320 لل 1.6340  وممكن الاستفادة منه لو ارتد من 1.6230 تقريبا  بالشراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  ومن الصعود المتوقع والله اعلم ينزل لو صعد فوق 1.6360 يفضل الانتظار   لونزل ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 1.6350  اهداف النزول والله اعلم 1.6190 \1.6150\ 1.6110\1.6050  اهداف الكيبل والله اعلم على المدى البعيد كموجه عامه هدفه بإذن الله 1.6050  وهدف دبل توب على الويكلي والديلي 1.5800 بكسر 1.5980     اليورو دولار والله اعلم  كما ذكرت امس لديه هدف بإذن الله 1.4690 + - تقريبا  من الهد متوقع يرتد المهم النقطة 1.4680 لا تكسر وهي الستوب  ومتوقع يصعد والربح بالقناعه   حتى نتاكد منه وتقريبا الصعود  والله اعلم من 1.4750 لل 1.4800 ومنها يرتد نزول  لو صعد فوق 1.4830 متوقع يواصل صعود  اهداف النزول فيما بعد ساتكلم عنها    المجنون متوقع مواصلة النزول  لو صعد بعض الشي  ونفس الشي لليورو ين   وبإذن الله ساتكلم بتفصيل بوقت اخر  أسف شرح على السريع لانشغالي والان أستاذنكم

----------


## رشدي

متابعة

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ياريت بالتفصيل عن اليورو ين يا ابو مروان وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين والله اعلم   الحمد لله من التوصية عليه امس محقق مايقارب 350 نقطة   بالامس وضعت اهداف له ولله الحمد وكانت اخر هدفين له 129.70 و 128.70  وذكرت بكسر النقطة 127.70\65 تاكيد لموجه عامه هابطة هدفها الرئيسي بإذن الله 123.30  اخرنقطة وصل لها اليوم 129.64   فالمتوقع والله اعلم نزول له وبكسر 129.50 اهدافه بإذن الله  129.10 \127.90 \ كسر 127.70 تاكيد للموجه الهابطة كما ذكرت وهدفها الرئيسي 123.30بإذن الله ولكن قبل الهدف الرئيسي اهداف بعد الكسر امامه مقاومه 127.50  والاهدف بإذن الله 126.95 \126.20  الان والله اعلم فوق 129.50 متوقع صعود لتصحيح الموجه الهابطة  اما يصحح من 130.65 تقريبا او 130.80 اختراق 130.93 متوقع 131.60  المهم تحت 132.15 فالصعود والله اعلم صعود تصحيحي لمواصلة النزول  البيع   فالبيع يتم من احد النقاط التي ذكرتها بعد مراقبه والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 130.90  في حال صعد للنقطة 131.60 تقريبا واحتمال ولست متاكد 131.95 تقريبا الستوب 132.15 او نقطة الارتداد   اختراق 132.15 متوقع يواصل صعود ولكل حادث حديث   الشراء  من يرغب بالدخول شراء من السعر الحالي 129.91 يراقب النقطة 129.80 فوقها بيصعد وهي الستوب للشراء نزل تحتها فالشراء من 129.55 تقريبا والستوب 129.50  ويراقب نقاط التصحيح التي ذكرتها   وفي حال لم يصعد و كسر 129.50 ممكن بيعه بعد الكسر والستوب 129.80   واذا أستجد جديد سأنوه عنه بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## sobh

ماالجديد على الباوند بارك اللة فيك

----------


## aljameel

> ماالجديد على الباوند بارك اللة فيك

 لحضات امهلني وساضع تصوري له بإذن الله 
والحمد لله وصل لهدفه وارجع لا اخر مشاركة لي بالصفحة السابقة وضحت به من بعد الهدف

----------


## ali_sii

السلام عليكم 
ماذا عن اليورو دولار
اكرمك الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم  الحمد لله وصل لهدفه ومبرووووك للجميع  بمجرد كسره للنقطة 1.4680  دخلنا بموجه هابطة على المدى القريب والمتوسط والله اعلم  فاي صعود استغلاله للبيع واهداف النزول بإذن الله  1.4610 \ 1.4585 \1.4485  الان تحت 1.4705 متوقع مواصلة النزول وهي الستوب للبيع   لو صعد فوقها متوقع يصحح عند 1.4750 تقريبا فوقها المجال مفتوح له لل 1.4800\10  المهم تحت 1.4830 وهي الستوب او وضع الستوب نقطة الارتداد  واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> ماذا عن اليورو دولار
> اكرمك الله

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الان وضعت مشاركة لليورو يمكنك الاطلاع عليها 
موفق اخي بإذن الله

----------


## ali_sii

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الان وضعت مشاركة لليورو يمكنك الاطلاع عليها 
> موفق اخي بإذن الله

  شكرا جزيلا 
تم البيع

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم  بالتوصية عليه السابقه حددت هدف له 1.6230 والحمد لله وصل للهدف + 7  ومبروووووووك لمن أستفاد منه وذكرت من الهدف متوقع يصعد للتصحيح واخذ مراكز بيع من اعلى والله علم وتوقعت الصعود عند 1.6320 + - تقريبا لل 1.6340 وذكرت لو صعد فوق 1.6360\65 يفضل الانتظار حتى نتاكد منه   اهداف النزول بإذن الله الان  1.6190\85 \ 1.6120\1.6082\1.6050  لديه هدف بإذن الله 1.5980 \ 1.5945 لست متاكد منهم حتى اللحضه ولكن لوصل لهدفه 1.6050 ونزل بعد الهدف واخترق 1.6040\35 اتوقع يذهب لهم والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6251  الان والله اعلم تحت 1.6292 وهي الستوب للبيع متوقع مواصلة النزول للهدف 1.6185 واختراق 1.6180 مزيد من النزول لاهدافه والله اعلم ولا للاستعجال البيع بعد مراقبه  لو صعد فوق 1.6292 سيصعد لنقاط التصحيح والله اعلم   الكيبل والله اعلم على المدى البعيد كموجه عامه هدفه بإذن الله 1.6050  وهدف دبل توب على الويكلي والديلي 1.5800 بكسر 1.5980   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## bilalo25

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع يا ابو مروان جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم لعشاااااااااااق المجنون وانا احدكم   واكرر أسفي مرة اخرى عن التاخير بالشرح المفصل له وبالرغم كتبت شرح مفصل له بالامس وغلبني النوم قبل ارسال المشاركة وهي تقريبا نفس الشرح له  الان والله اعلم  ساتكلم بشكل عام واحاول رسم خريطة له من الاهداف الاكبر للاصغر وهكذا حتى الاستفادة منها للايام القادمة بإذن الله بقدر المستطاع فليس كل ما اكتب صحيح 100% انا بالنهاية مجتهد اصيب واخطى ولكن تطبيق ما اقوله مع ماتتعامل به من خبرة او استراتيجيات او غيره من ادوات التحليل فاذا رأيت تطابق ممكن الاستفادة من التحليل فليكن دعم لتحليلكم  طبعا من قبل اسبوعين وصيت عليه وحددت اهدافه الرئيسيه عند 139.50 وهدف اخر 134 تقريبا كهداف عامه وكموجه عامه هابطة ولا تزال حتى اللحضه الموجه قائمه والحمد لله وصل للهدف الاول 139.50 ثم ارتد وصعد انا حددت نقطة 146.30 لو اخترقها الابتعاد عنه لا يلغى الموجه انما كان متوقع باختراق 146.30 الصعود لاهداف فوق ومنها نزل ولكن وضعت بالاعتبار احتمال مواصلة الصعود وأنهاء الموجه الهابطة العامه وصعوده الاخير اضعفها ولم يلغها ما قصدت به لمعرفة موقعة الان واتجاه   بالامس صباحا وضعت توصيه عليه عند 148.60 تقريبا وذكرت الستوب 148.92 مع اخذ بالاعتبار النقطة 149.05 مالم يصعد فوقها فهو للنزول وذكرت متوقع النزول لل 146.20 تقريبا كهدف ومراقبة 146 لو كسرها متوقع مزيد من النزول وحددت نقطة 144.80 هي نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول وبكسرها بندخل بموجه هابطة والحمد لله كسرها و من دخل به استفاد منه مئات النقاط ماشاء اليوم وصل 143.33 ومبروك للجميع  الان بعد كسر 1.44.80 والله اعلم دخلنا بالموجه الهابطة على المدى القريب والمتوسط وهي الدليل لمعرفة الاتجاه العام للموجه العامه التي هدفها 138 تقريبا و134 تقريبا  الموجه الهابطة على المدى القريب والمتوسط  اهدافها بإذن الله تقريبا  142.55 \ 141.75 \141.15 \140\139 مجرد وصوله للهدف 141.75 وكسر 141.70 والكسر تاكيد للموجه العامه الهابطة وهدفها الرئيسي بإذن الله 134 تقريبا والله اعلم  والاهداف بكسر اللو اليومي السابق 139.34 بإذن الله 138.30 تقريبا \ 137\ 135.50 \134.40 واحتمال 133 او 133.30  السابق كشرح مفصل عام للمجنون والله اعلم  الان نراقب التالي   السعر الحالي 143.84 هو صعد لل 144.31   كتصحيح لموجه هابطة هي نقطة متوقع التصحيح عندها وصعد لها  الان لو نزل تحت 143.50 تقريبا تكون نقطة التصحيح ولو لم ينزل تحتها وصعد فوق 144.10 متوقع يصعد ويصحح عند 144.50 تقريبا او 144.65\70 تقريبا  المهم تحت 145 متوقع النزول لو صعد فوق 145.10 يفضل الانتظار حتى نتاكد منه   الستوب للبيع من السعر الحالي 144.31 او 144.10  والستوب للبيع لو صعد للنقطة 144.65 تقريبا اما 145.10 او 144.85 او نقطة الارتداد وتقديم الستوب مع النزول  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## NOKIA818

_رحم الله والديك تحليل ممتاز جدا ومقنع_   :Good:  _ _

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم  الحمد لله وصل لهدفه ومبرووووك للجميع  بمجرد كسره للنقطة 1.4680 دخلنا بموجه هابطة على المدى القريب والمتوسط والله اعلم  فاي صعود استغلاله للبيع واهداف النزول بإذن الله  1.4610 \ 1.4585 \1.4485  الان تحت 1.4705 متوقع مواصلة النزول وهي الستوب للبيع   لو صعد فوقها متوقع يصحح عند 1.4750 تقريبا فوقها المجال مفتوح له لل 1.4800\10  المهم تحت 1.4830 وهي الستوب او وضع الستوب نقطة الارتداد  واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 السعر الحالي 1.4734   راقبوه ولا للاستعجال   مراقبته احتمال يكتفى ب 1.4740 كصعود والله اعلم     الجديد الهدف 1.4485 بإذن الله مجرد يصل له مراقبته فاحتمال نهاية النزول والله اعلم لو نزل بعد الهدف متوقع ينزل لل 1.4450 واحتمال تكون نهاية النزول المهم مراقبتهم وممكن شراء من بعد مراقبه والستوب نفسهم كنقطة ارتداد او -5   لو نزل و كسر 1.4440  والله اعلم سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.4300 تقريبا  ومن الهدف لو استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان..ايه رايك في الأسترالي دولار

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان..ايه رايك في الأسترالي دولار

 الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 9064  النزول هو سيد الموقف حتى اللحضه  الان نراقب مالم يصعد فوق 9090 وهي الستوب للبيع فالبيع من السعر الحالي او 9080  لو صعد فوق 9090 اتوقع بيصعد 9120 تقريبا المهم تحت 9145 بإذن الله نازل وهي الستوب  كهدف عام بإذن الله 8760 بشرط كسر 8933 ومتوقع اكثر من 8760 له هدف اخر غير مؤكد حتى اللحضه والله اعلم 8600\8500 لا تعتمد عليهم حتى نتاكد منهم  اهداف النزول الحاليه بإذن الله   8985 لو واصل نزول بعد الهدف سيذهب 8965 كسر 8960 متوقع والله اعلم يكسر اللو السابق 8945 ويكسر 8933  وهدف بإذن الله اخرى   8860 تقريبا  ومن بعده الهدف الرئيسي 8760  والله الموفق  اضافة للمشاركة بالنسبة للاهداف 8600 و 8500 و8400  اتوقع والله اعلم لو نزل بعد الهدف 8760 وكسر 8750 ثم كسر 8700 سيذهب لهم كاهداف بإذن الله

----------


## mmhosny

متشكر يا أستاذي...ربنا يكرمك و يزيدك من فضله...و يجمعنا معا" في الفردوس الأعلي

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6238  من الاسبوع الماضي وهو يتحرك بمنطقة واحدة تقريبا 150 تزيد وتنقص وهذا الجوز معودنا بالراليات بحكم متابعتي له السابقه الان هو كهدف عام نزل بما فيه الكفاية وتقريبا موجته الهابطة نهايتها عند 1.6165 تقريبا فاي نزول له بعد ذلك يكون امتداد للموجه الهابطة وتكون اهدافها بعيدة  الان مالم يكسر 1.6140 فالصعود هو سيد الموقف وهي نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول العام الرئيسي كهداف بعيده  والله اعلم  المهم من يرغب الدخول بعقد صغير وتركه حتى بلوغ الهدف ولايستعجل عليه   سندخل شراء من السعر الحالي والستوب 1.6200   لو نزل تحت 1.6200 نراقبه مجرد يكسر 1.6140 نبيع والستوب 1.6200  1.6200 هي الستوب للشراء والبيع  فانتم راقبو وتوكلو على الله  ساضع الاهداف الاوليه الرئيسيه للشراء والبيع   هدف الشراء بإذن الله 1.6850   هدف البيع بإذن الله 1.5600   و متوقع له اهداف رئيسيه ثانية ابعد والله اعلم ولكن يهمنا الان اهدافنا ومن بعدهم لك حادث حديث متى رحلة الصعود او النزول الله علم ولكن متوقع الانفجار والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## hanisma

time test

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
الكيبل السعر الحالي 1.6325  
تحت 1.6330 متوقع نزول لو صعد فوقها يفضل الانتظار والابتعاد عنه 
لحضات ساشرح عنه بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم  بالتوصية عليه السابقه حددت هدف له 1.6230 والحمد لله وصل للهدف + 7  ومبروووووووك لمن أستفاد منه وذكرت من الهدف متوقع يصعد للتصحيح واخذ مراكز بيع من اعلى والله علم وتوقعت الصعود عند 1.6320 + - تقريبا لل 1.6340 وذكرت لو صعد فوق 1.6360\65 يفضل الانتظار حتى نتاكد منه   اهداف النزول بإذن الله الان  1.6190\85 \ 1.6120\1.6082\1.6050  لديه هدف بإذن الله 1.5980 \ 1.5945 لست متاكد منهم حتى اللحضه ولكن لوصل لهدفه 1.6050 ونزل بعد الهدف واخترق 1.6040\35 اتوقع يذهب لهم والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6251  الان والله اعلم تحت 1.6292 وهي الستوب للبيع متوقع مواصلة النزول للهدف 1.6185 واختراق 1.6180 مزيد من النزول لاهدافه والله اعلم ولا للاستعجال البيع بعد مراقبه  لو صعد فوق 1.6292 سيصعد لنقاط التصحيح والله اعلم   الكيبل والله اعلم على المدى البعيد كموجه عامه هدفه بإذن الله 1.6050  وهدف دبل توب على الويكلي والديلي 1.5800 بكسر 1.5980    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبروووووووك لمن دخل به وجنى ربحه وصل لهدف ذكرته بالامس 1.6165  الان بما انه صعد فوق 1.6330 الافضل الابتعاد عن البيع حتى نتاكد منه  باختراق 1.6330 احتمال يواصل صعود واحتمال يرتد للنزول فالافضل نراقبه  كموجه على المدى القريب مالم يخترق 1.6405 فنحن بداخل الموجه الهابطة والله اعلم  فالافضل مراقبته من اقرب نقطة يصل لها لل 1.6405 ندخل بيع من بعد مراقبه وهي الستوب للبيع  ومجرد ينزل نقدم الستوب لنقطة الدخول   ومن يتحمل الستوب 1.6405 فله الخيار   والاهداف كما هي بالتوصية بإذن الله  اختراق 1.6405 متوقع نهاية الموجه على المدى القريب واختراق 1.6420 نهاية الموجه علىالمدى المتوسط فالافضل الابتعاد حتى نتاكد منه  والموجه العامة الهابطة لازالت قائمة انما ومجرد نتاكد من النزول سابلغ عنه   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم  الحمد لله وصل لهدفه ومبرووووك للجميع  بمجرد كسره للنقطة 1.4680 دخلنا بموجه هابطة على المدى القريب والمتوسط والله اعلم  فاي صعود استغلاله للبيع واهداف النزول بإذن الله  1.4610 \ 1.4585 \1.4485  الان تحت 1.4705 متوقع مواصلة النزول وهي الستوب للبيع   لو صعد فوقها متوقع يصحح عند 1.4750 تقريبا فوقها المجال مفتوح له لل 1.4800\10  المهم تحت 1.4830 وهي الستوب او وضع الستوب نقطة الارتداد  واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 اليورو دولار السعر الحالي 1.4676   المهم الستوب للبيع 1.4805\10 من السعر الحالي او اذا صعد    لو صعد فوق 1.6805 يفضل الابتعاد عنه حتى نتاكد منه  وندخل من منطقة افضل والله اعلم   والله الموفق

----------


## محمود1

مبروك الاهداف اخي ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  لعشاااااااااااق المجنون وانا احدكم   واكرر أسفي مرة اخرى عن التاخير بالشرح المفصل له وبالرغم كتبت شرح مفصل له بالامس وغلبني النوم قبل ارسال المشاركة وهي تقريبا نفس الشرح له  الان والله اعلم  ساتكلم بشكل عام واحاول رسم خريطة له من الاهداف الاكبر للاصغر وهكذا حتى الاستفادة منها للايام القادمة بإذن الله بقدر المستطاع فليس كل ما اكتب صحيح 100% انا بالنهاية مجتهد اصيب واخطى ولكن تطبيق ما اقوله مع ماتتعامل به من خبرة او استراتيجيات او غيره من ادوات التحليل فاذا رأيت تطابق ممكن الاستفادة من التحليل فليكن دعم لتحليلكم  طبعا من قبل اسبوعين وصيت عليه وحددت اهدافه الرئيسيه عند 139.50 وهدف اخر 134 تقريبا كهداف عامه وكموجه عامه هابطة ولا تزال حتى اللحضه الموجه قائمه والحمد لله وصل للهدف الاول 139.50 ثم ارتد وصعد انا حددت نقطة 146.30 لو اخترقها الابتعاد عنه لا يلغى الموجه انما كان متوقع باختراق 146.30 الصعود لاهداف فوق ومنها نزل ولكن وضعت بالاعتبار احتمال مواصلة الصعود وأنهاء الموجه الهابطة العامه وصعوده الاخير اضعفها ولم يلغها ما قصدت به لمعرفة موقعة الان واتجاه   بالامس صباحا وضعت توصيه عليه عند 148.60 تقريبا وذكرت الستوب 148.92 مع اخذ بالاعتبار النقطة 149.05 مالم يصعد فوقها فهو للنزول وذكرت متوقع النزول لل 146.20 تقريبا كهدف ومراقبة 146 لو كسرها متوقع مزيد من النزول وحددت نقطة 144.80 هي نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول وبكسرها بندخل بموجه هابطة والحمد لله كسرها و من دخل به استفاد منه مئات النقاط ماشاء اليوم وصل 143.33 ومبروك للجميع  الان بعد كسر 1.44.80 والله اعلم دخلنا بالموجه الهابطة على المدى القريب والمتوسط وهي الدليل لمعرفة الاتجاه العام للموجه العامه التي هدفها 138 تقريبا و134 تقريبا  الموجه الهابطة على المدى القريب والمتوسط  اهدافها بإذن الله تقريبا  142.55 \ 141.75 \141.15 \140\139 مجرد وصوله للهدف 141.75 وكسر 141.70 والكسر تاكيد للموجه العامه الهابطة وهدفها الرئيسي بإذن الله 134 تقريبا والله اعلم  والاهداف بكسر اللو اليومي السابق 139.34 بإذن الله 138.30 تقريبا \ 137\ 135.50 \134.40 واحتمال 133 او 133.30  السابق كشرح مفصل عام للمجنون والله اعلم  الان نراقب التالي   السعر الحالي 143.84 هو صعد لل 144.31   كتصحيح لموجه هابطة هي نقطة متوقع التصحيح عندها وصعد لها  الان لو نزل تحت 143.50 تقريبا تكون نقطة التصحيح ولو لم ينزل تحتها وصعد فوق 144.10 متوقع يصعد ويصحح عند 144.50 تقريبا او 144.65\70 تقريبا  المهم تحت 145 متوقع النزول لو صعد فوق 145.10 يفضل الانتظار حتى نتاكد منه   الستوب للبيع من السعر الحالي 144.31 او 144.10  والستوب للبيع لو صعد للنقطة 144.65 تقريبا اما 145.10 او 144.85 او نقطة الارتداد وتقديم الستوب مع النزول   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  وصل للهدف الاول 142.55 واقترب من الهدف الثاني 141.75 وهو مايهمنا    كسره تاكيد الهدف الرئيسي 134 كما ذكرت ولكن للاسف وصل 141.98 وارتد   مبرووووووووك لمن دخل به ولازل النزول سيد الموقف   السعر الحالي 143.69  الان والله اعلم نراقب التالي امامه 144.10 باختراقها المجال مفتوح له لل 145  لو صعد فوق 145 متوقع من اي نقطة يرتد ممكن 145.20 او 145.50 او 145.80 طبعا تقريبي  المهم تحت 146.10 فالنزول سيد الموقف اختراق 146.20 ننسى النزول   البيع بالمراقبة والستوب اما نقطة الارتداد او احد النقاط التاليه  الستوبات  144.15 او 145.05 او 146  لو صعد فوق 145 اخذ الحذر   واهداف النزول كما هي لاتغير واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> مبروك الاهداف اخي ابو مروان

 الله يبارك فيك اخي محمود

----------


## الماس

السلام عليكم
اخوي الجميل انا متابعه معاك ولكن المشكلة ان احيانا ادخل متأخره المنتدى يعني مالحق التوصية من بدايتها لو تكرمت ابي اعرف متى الوقت اللي تنزل فيه توصياتك
وشكرا لك

----------


## sobh

اخى العزيز بارك اللة فيك على تحليلاتك وتوصياتك الرائعة ورزقك من حيث لاتحتسب ارجو منك ايضاح نقاط الصعود واهبوط للباوند دولار والى اى مدى سوف يحدث التصحيح نريد خريطة للباوند لان هذا الزوج تعبنى جدا.

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> اخوي الجميل انا متابعه معاك ولكن المشكلة ان احيانا ادخل متأخره المنتدى يعني مالحق التوصية من بدايتها لو تكرمت ابي اعرف متى الوقت اللي تنزل فيه توصياتك
> وشكرا لك

 هلا اختي 
بصراحة السؤال الصعب بالنسبة لي ولكن ساجيب بقدر المستطاع 
متى ماتوفرت فرصه اضعها بوقتها اذا متواجد على الجهاز  
مشكلتي كثير الانشعال والسفر والله صعب احدد وقت بأمانه 
بالغالب اضع التوصية بشرح مفصل كصعود ونزول ليوم واكثر قممكن الاستفادة منها 
ليست مرتبطة بوقت انما التعامل بمرونه معها كبيع وشراء 
والله الموفق

----------


## FLEX ZEE

هل يمكن شراء اليورو ين الان

----------


## رشدي

والله مشكور على التحليلات الحلوة  
مادخلت ولا صفقة الخوف مسيطر على 
لكن ندخل على اليورو استرالى والله المستعان

----------


## رشدي

البساطة حلوة   :Big Grin:  :Icon26:

----------


## aljameel

> اخى العزيز بارك اللة فيك على تحليلاتك وتوصياتك الرائعة ورزقك من حيث لاتحتسب ارجو منك ايضاح نقاط الصعود واهبوط للباوند دولار والى اى مدى سوف يحدث التصحيح نريد خريطة للباوند لان هذا الزوج تعبنى جدا.

    جزاك الله خير  ساتكلم بالعامي عن الكيبل والله اعلم  حتى اللحصه النزول هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم  كموجه عامه هابطة هدفها بإذن الله 1.6050  وهدف اخر لدبل توب على الاسبوعي واليومي بشرط تحت 1.6885 بيقول سيذهب لل 1.5800 ولو واصل بعدها سيذهب لل 1.5300 ولابد اخذه بالحسبان غالبا الدبل توب او الدبل بوتوم على الاسبوعي بالذات نسبة النجاح من 80 لل 90% هل يصدق الله اعلم  الان نتكلم عن الموجه نحن بالموجه الخامسه والموجه الخامسة كتحليل تسمى بالموجه المقطوعه فتتوقع الهدف واحتمال تنقطع قبل الوصول للهدف  الان والله اعلم بصعوده فوق 1.6330 يضعف الموجه  ولا يلغيها فاحتمال الصعود والنزول وارد لو اخترق 1.6420 يغلق الموجه  وتكون انتهت عند 1.6164 وهو نهاية الموجه الخامسه   من خبرتي السابقه بالعملات وبالذات الكيبل والمجنون  يوهمونا بأنتهاء الموجه ثم يرتدو لا كمال هدف الموجه  وتمدد الموجه لاهداف ابعد كاحتمال متوقع وهذه لعبت الصناع  تاكيد اغلاق الموجه الهابطة والله اعلم هو باختراق 1.6650 هنا ندخل بموجه صاعده اهدافها والله اعلم 1.7000 واختراق الهاي 1.7042 سيذهب لل 1.7150 والمجال مفتوح لها حتى 1.7600  مالم تخترق فتوقع ارتداد من اي نقطة  لهدف الموجه الهابطة 1.6050 واكثر  السابق بشكل عام عن الكيبل  الان نحن نتعامل معه صعود وهبوط والاستفادة منه بقدر المستطاع وين مايروح فوق تحت نحن معه بإذن الله  الان تحت 1.6405 متوقع النزول وهي الستوب للبيع والاهداف ذكرتها بالتوصية   والبيع من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6405 لو صعد  لو صعد فوق 1.6420 له اهداف صعود والله اعلم   اهدافه والله اعلم 1.6450 و 1.6505 و 1.6550 و1.6580 و 1.6615 و 1.6640و1.6690  تقريبا   بالنسبة للشراء من السعر الحالي يعتبر مغامرة مجرد نتاكد من الصعود بإذن الله نحصل على نقطة دخول جيدة وسابلغ عنها   الوقت يقترب من دخول السوق الامريكي فيضعونا بمنطقة الحيرة مابين 1.6330 و 1.6400 تتوقع الصعود والنزول ولكن البيع قريب من الستوب لايعتبر مغامرة  إن شاء الله اني افدتك بقدر المستطاع  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

من يرغب الدخول شراء بالمجنون من السعر الحالي 143.41   الستوب 143  والله اعلم اتوقع  فرصة   ويراقب ماذكرته بالمشاركة السابقه عنه كصعود كنقاط متوقعه  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والكيبل من يرغب شراء من السعر الحالي 1.6313   الستوب 1.6300 او 1.6290  ويراقب نقاط الصعود التي ذكرتها  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الحمد لله الان المجنون تاكد نزوله والله اعلم لهدف بإذن الله 141  والباقي كنقاط و الاهداف كما ذكرت بالتوصية  ومبرووووك مقدما لمن دخل به  السعر الحالي 142.95 استغلال اي صعود وبيع لمن لم يدخل  والستوب الهاي اليوم 144.13  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

والكيبل والله اعلم بطريقة لتاكيد النزول بإذن الله  من دخل بيع يتمسك به مع تقديم الستوب للهاي اليوم 1.6375  وجرد ينزل تحت 1.6200 تقديم الستوب لل 1.6292  والاهداف كما بالسابق لاتغير  اليورو دولار واليورو ين كما هم لاجديد على التوصيات لاتغير  وبإذن الله لاهدافهم  والله الموفق

----------


## turki2008

ماشاء الله تحليل رائع الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية 
ومتابع معاك

----------


## aljameel

واليورو ين والله اعلم متوقع مواصلة النزول لاهدافه بإذن الله  السعر الحالي 129.33  لمن لم يدخل من البداية الان يراقب ويدخل بيع  المهم تحت 129.50 يضعها الستوب  لو صعد فوقها من اقرب نقطة لل 130.10 يبيع وهي الستوب  والهدف الان بإذن الله 128.15  وباقي الاهداف النقاط  كما بالتوصية عليه السابقة  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> ماشاء الله تحليل رائع الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية 
> ومتابع معاك

 هلا اخي حياك الله وبارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> واليورو ين والله اعلم متوقع مواصلة النزول لاهدافه بإذن الله  السعر الحالي 129.33  لمن لم يدخل من البداية الان يراقب ويدخل بيع  المهم تحت 129.50 يضعها الستوب  لو صعد فوقها من اقرب نقطة لل 130.10 يبيع وهي الستوب  والهدف الان بإذن الله 128.15  وباقي الاهداف النقاط كما بالتوصية عليه السابقة   موفقين بإذن الله

 المهم بالنسبة لليورو ين نراقب النقطة 129.77 اتوقع باختراقها مواصلة صعود  فالبيع الستوب 129.77 لاتغير  الان السعر الحالي 129.46 هو صعد لل 129.68  كما ذكرت اختراق 129.77 نلغي فكرت البيع وبإذن الله ندخل من منطقة افضل   فمن يرغب بالبيع من السعر الحالي او يراقب ويدخل بيع  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## رشدي

اليورو دولار

----------


## cHeEtOs

اخى ،،،،،،،،،،،  ارجو افادتى فى المجنون

----------


## aljameel

> اخى ،،،،،،،،،،،   ارجو افادتى فى المجنون

   السلام عليكم  المجنون والله اعلم  الاغلاق جيد للمجنون مايهمني اغلاقه تحت 143.65 والحمد لله اغلق تحتها   بإذن الله هذا يدعم النزول  المهم الستوب للبيع الان 143.65 من السعر الحالي 143.50 بعد تاكد بانه لن يواصل صعود  لو صعد  فوق 143.65 اتوقع لايخترق الهاي 144.13 امامه نقطة 144.05 تقريبا اتوقع ارتداد منها فنكون لازلنا بالموجه الهابطه وممكن وضعها استوب للبيع بعد مراقبه وتاكد   فلو صعد واخترق الهاي 144.13 امامه نقطة 144.23 فاحتمال يرتد منها و 144.65 + -تقريبا احتمال يرتد منها كنقطة تصحيح   والنقطة 145.05 \10  كما هي نقطة متوقع الارتداد منها لو صعد لها وهي الستوب للبيع  وتاكد الان بعد الاغلاق لو صعد فوق 145.05 \10 متوقع لا يخترق 145.35 فمحتمل يرتد منها والله اعلم فاخذها بالحسبان في حال صعد لها   المهم بصعوده فوق 144.35 اخذ الحذر ومراقبة ماذكرته من نقاط    والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6297 امامه نقطة 1.6325 متوقع ارتداد منها وهي الستوب للبيع بعد تاكد ومراقبه لو اخترقها وصعد فاحتمال يصحح عند 1.6340 او 1.16360\65  والستوب في جميع الاحوال 1.6370  لو صعد فوق 1.6370 امامه نقطة 1.6420\17 تقريبا وهي اخر نقطة متوقع لا يخترقها لو صعد لها او اقترب منها والله اعلم باختراق 1.6420 النزول تقريبا  انتهى واغلقت الموجه والله اعلم ولكن الاحتمال وارد تتغير ويرتد ولكن بنسبة ضعيفة  فالصعود هو سيد الموقف بعد الاختراق وتاكيد الالغاء الموجه لو واصل صعود واخترق 1.6650 والله اعلم ولو استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار

 اليورو دولار والله اعلم  كما ذكرت بالسابق النقطة 1.4810 متوقع له نزول وهي الستوب  لو صعد احتمال يرتد 1.4790 او 1.4810  اختراق 1.4810 امامه 1.4830 هل تخترق لو اخترقت احتمال لل 1.4850 ويرتد مرة اخرى نزول  وهي نقطة تصحيح تمثل 38% تقريبا  اخرنقطة 1.4900 تقريبا كمنطقة تصحيح تمثل 50%  بالنهاية والله اعلم هو بموجه هابطة حتى اللحضة او لو صعد للنقاط التى ذكرتها   واغلاق شمعة الساعة الحالية تحت 1.4805 اتوقع يدعم النزول والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## 1عبدالله

كلمة الشكر اقل تعليق تقال وانا صراحة مش عارف اقولك ايه غير _جزاك الله خير وبارك لك_

----------


## تختخ

حياك الله اخى الجميل
توقعى للكيبل ارتداد من منطقة 1.6190 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  والله اعلم المجنون هانشوف الـ 138 او 134 اليوم وغدا  الهدوء الذي يسبق العاصفه  المهم لايتجاوز 145.35 واذا تجاوزها لايتجاوز 146  اي ارتفاع له اتوقع فرصة مع المراقبه   واذا لم يصعد الهاي اليوم الستوب  راقبوووووووووة  ونفس الشي للكيبل المهم تحت 1.6420  اتوقع بنشوف 1.6050 واحتمال الـ1.5800  واذا لم يصعد الهاي اليوم الستوب  راقبووهم والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6238  من الاسبوع الماضي وهو يتحرك بمنطقة واحدة تقريبا 150 تزيد وتنقص وهذا الجوز معودنا بالراليات بحكم متابعتي له السابقه الان هو كهدف عام نزل بما فيه الكفاية وتقريبا موجته الهابطة نهايتها عند 1.6165 تقريبا فاي نزول له بعد ذلك يكون امتداد للموجه الهابطة وتكون اهدافها بعيدة  الان مالم يكسر 1.6140 فالصعود هو سيد الموقف وهي نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول العام الرئيسي كهداف بعيده والله اعلم  المهم من يرغب الدخول بعقد صغير وتركه حتى بلوغ الهدف ولايستعجل عليه   سندخل شراء من السعر الحالي والستوب 1.6200   لو نزل تحت 1.6200 نراقبه مجرد يكسر 1.6140 نبيع والستوب 1.6200  1.6200 هي الستوب للشراء والبيع  فانتم راقبو وتوكلو على الله  ساضع الاهداف الاوليه الرئيسيه للشراء والبيع   هدف الشراء بإذن الله 1.6850   هدف البيع بإذن الله 1.5600   و متوقع له اهداف رئيسيه ثانية ابعد والله اعلم ولكن يهمنا الان اهدافنا ومن بعدهم لك حادث حديث متى رحلة الصعود او النزول الله علم ولكن متوقع الانفجار والله اعلم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   والله اعلم بدأت رحلة الهبوط  ومبروووووووووك لمن دخل به

----------


## waleed100

استاذنا كنت اريد ان اعرف رايك فى النيوزلاندى دولار لو سمحت

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم متوقع لهم نزووووووووووووول باهداف تســـــــــعد  واليورو دولار الستوب 1.4810  واليورو ين الستوب الهاي اليوم واذا صعد فوقها الستوب 131.05  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> استاذنا كنت اريد ان اعرف رايك فى النيوزلاندى دولار لو سمحت

 السعر الحالي 7285 راقبه  تحت 7310 متوقع نزول والله اعلم  هدف النزول 6900 بإذن الله  طبعا قبله اهداف والله اعلم   موفق بإذن الله

----------


## سالزبورغ

> والله اعلم متوقع لهم نزووووووووووووول باهداف تســـــــــعد  واليورو دولار الستوب 1.4810  واليورو ين الستوب الهاي اليوم واذا صعد فوقها الستوب 131.05   والله الموفق

 السلام عليكم 
كيف حالك يالغالي 
هل تقصد نبيع اليورو دولار من الاسعار الحاليه والاستوب 4810 ؟

----------


## abuobida

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخي الكريم حياك الله هل تصلح 7310 ستوب لبيع النيوزلندي دولار ام يرفع الاستوب 
مع الوضع في الاعتبار اني بايع من 7280
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الوجد

بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك 
ابومروان بايع على مشورتك الكيبل من 1.6335 الستوب 1.6420 
تنصحني انزل الستوب

----------


## رشدي

توكلنا عاى الله وبيعنا المجنون  
نراكم مع الأهدااااااف  
بارك الله فيك يا جميل

----------


## skooter8

بالتوفيق رشدي

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك  والله اعلم متوقع نزول السعر الحالي 1.6700  الستوب 1.6738   بيع  من السعر الحالي او مراقبته والدخول   ولو صعد فوق 1.6738 البيع من 1.6860 والستوب 1.6870  الاهدف بإذن الله  1.6560 \ 1.6500 \1.6350  كسر 1.6310 مزيد من النزول لااهداف اكبر   والله الموفق

----------


## sobh

اية اخبار الباوند دولار ياباشا مساك اللة بكل خير.

----------


## نائل

جمعة مباركة مقدماً للأخ الجميل و للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم مارايك بالباوند دولار وشكرا لك

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والمجنون واليورو ين الاغلاق لليوم الثالث على التوالي اغلاق بمنطقة محيرة  لا اغلاق ايجابي ولا سلبي  لا هم نازلين لا اهدافهم  ولا صاعدين للنقاط التي تلغى فكرة النزول باختراقها وننسى النزول ونفكر بالصعود فعلاَ أصابونا بالملل  هل هدؤ يسبق العاصفة ؟ الله اعلم

----------


## أبو خليل

صدقت اخي الجميل الهدوء الذي يسبق العاصفة وايضا الخوف من اغلاقات السنة من هؤلاء الذين يدعون محركي السوق و الله اعلم وكمان لا تنسى العطلات التي ستاتي مستقبلا و الله اعلم ..   :Icon26:  :Eh S(7):  :Good:

----------


## aljameel

> اية اخبار الباوند دولار ياباشا مساك اللة بكل خير.

 مساك الله بالنور والسرور   

> جمعة مباركة مقدماً للأخ الجميل و للجميع ان شاء الله

 جمعة مبارك للجميع إن شاء الله   

> السلام عليكم مارايك بالباوند دولار وشكرا لك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
الكيبل براقبه ولو استجد جديد سأنوه عنه بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> صدقت اخي الجميل الهدوء الذي يسبق العاصفة وايضا الخوف من اغلاقات السنة من هؤلاء الذين يدعون محركي السوق و الله اعلم وكمان لا تنسى العطلات التي ستاتي مستقبلا و الله اعلم ..

  
هلا ابو خليل 
والله كل شي جائز 
هم عودونا الكيبل والمجنون وبالذات المجنون بالاشهر الاخيرة هدوء نسبي كم يوم ومن بعدها  
راليات لهدفه والله اعلم  
والكيبل والمجنون حتى اللحضه لهم اهداف تحت لا هم نازلين لها ولا صاعدين 
والله يكتب الخير للجميع

----------


## رشدي

> بالتوفيق رشدي

  :Eh S(7):  تسلم اخوى

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار السعر الحالي 7263  والله اعلم متوقع له صعود   الشراء من 7235 + - تقريبا   اذا نزل تحتها راقبوه من اقرب نقطة للستوب الشراء  الستوب 7207 او نقطة الارتداد ولاتغير بالستوب  الهدف بإذن الله الرئيسي 7580\7620  اهداف قبل الهدف الرئيسي بإذن الله   7335\7370\7400\7440  مجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  من الهدف الرئيسي 7620\7580 بيع  والستوب 7630  وهدف النزول بإذن الله بوقته ساذكره  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  بالامس توقعت له نزول تحت 7310 ولكن للأسف صعد فوقها لل 7317 ومجرد صعد فوقها والله اعلم فالصعود هو سيد الموقف والنزول لتصحيح موجه صاعدة ومواصلة الصعود والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

راقبوهم والله الموفق والاستفاده منهم بارتداد النزول  الكيبل مالم يخترق  1.6350 للنزول والستوب +5  اليورو ين مالم يخترق 131 للنزول والستوب +5  المجنون 144.98 اخترقها 145.30 والستوب +5  والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

جزاك الله خيرا ابو مروان اليورو ين طلع الان الى 130.65 
مش انت فى احدى الردود كنت قايل اذا صعد فوق 130.40 
هنا نلغى فكرة البيع مؤقتا ايه رايك فى الوضع الحالىىىىى ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله خيرا ابو مروان اليورو ين طلع الان الى 130.65 
> مش انت فى احدى الردود كنت قايل اذا صعد فوق 130.40 
> هنا نلغى فكرة البيع مؤقتا ايه رايك فى الوضع الحالىىىىى ؟؟

 لا بتكون عن موجه صغيرة والله اعلم 
اليوروين ممكن يصعد 131 ويرتد وهي نقطة تصحيح وارتداد المهم تحت 131.05 وهي الستوب 
لو صعد فوقها المجال مسموح له لل 132.40 ولكن مجرد يصعد فوق 131.05 اخذ الحذر  
فاحتمال الارتداد واحتمال مواصلة الصعود ممكن يرتد من 131.30 او 131.50 او 131.70 
مالم يخترق 132.60 فهو للنزول اخترقها ندخل بموجه صاعده بإذن الله 
فأنت راقبه مع المجنون لو المجنون اخترق146.25 فهو للصعود  
احتمال المجنون يسبقه بالاختراق اخترق اعرف اليورو ين بيخترق 132.60 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> راقبوهم والله الموفق والاستفاده منهم بارتداد النزول   الكيبل مالم يخترق 1.6350 للنزول والستوب +5  اليورو ين مالم يخترق 131 للنزول والستوب +5  المجنون 144.98 اخترقها 145.30 والستوب +5  والله الموفق

 نقاط انهاء النزول والدخول بالصعود والله اعلم  الكيبل باختراق 1.6425   المجنون باختراق 146.25  اليورو ين باختراق 132.60  الكيبل لو اخترق 1.6320 امامه 1.6350 تقريبا اتوقع لايخترق 1.6375  المجنون لو اخترق 145 اتوقع لايخترق 145.35  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار السعر الحالي 7263  والله اعلم متوقع له صعود   الشراء من 7235 + - تقريبا   اذا نزل تحتها راقبوه من اقرب نقطة للستوب الشراء  الستوب 7207 او نقطة الارتداد ولاتغير بالستوب  الهدف بإذن الله الرئيسي 7580\7620  اهداف قبل الهدف الرئيسي بإذن الله   7335\7370\7400\7440  مجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  من الهدف الرئيسي 7620\7580 بيع  والستوب 7630  وهدف النزول بإذن الله بوقته ساذكره  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  بالامس توقعت له نزول تحت 7310 ولكن للأسف صعد فوقها لل 7317  ومجرد صعد فوقها والله اعلم فالصعود هو سيد الموقف والنزول لتصحيح موجه صاعدة ومواصلة الصعود والله اعلم

   ركزو عليه والله اعلم اهدافه بعيدة والستوب بالشرء والبيع قريب   لو كسر 7207 بيع والستوب 7230   اهداف بإذن الله   7170 \7135\7080   وبكسر 7040 هدفنا بإذن الله 6900  من 6900 اما يرتد صعود لهدف بإذن 7600\8000  ولو واصل نزول بعد 6900 المجال مفتوح له نزول  لل 6600  مجرد يصل 6600 لو لمسه ننسى الصعود ببتاتا واهداف بعيدة نزول  والله اعلم  مالم يصل 6600 متوقع من اي نقطة يرتد بعد 6900   والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

صباح الخير اخوى 
جمعة مباركة ان شاء الله  
اريد الدخول سوينج على النيوزيلاندى يا اخى  
 ولو بعقد صغير  
وتعبت من مراقبته 
عند التحقق من النزول او الصعود اخبرنى يا اخى 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير اخوى 
> جمعة مباركة ان شاء الله  
> اريد الدخول سوينج على النيوزيلاندى يا اخى  
> ولو بعقد صغير  
> وتعبت من مراقبته 
> عند التحقق من النزول او الصعود اخبرنى يا اخى 
> بارك الله فيك

 هلا صباح النور جمعة مباركة 
ضع اوامر معلقه  
شراء 7230 والستوب 7207 
بيع 7207 والستوب 7230 
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## BRUFEN

والله أنا هنا بديت أأيد الرسائل الخاصه  
يعني اليوزلندي راح يطلع ولا ينزل 
أو القصد الإستفاده من النزول والطلوع

----------


## BRUFEN

على فكره وش هو السوينج

----------


## BRUFEN

ممكن احد يفيدني باقي 15 من الهامش وش المقصد
طلوع ولا نزول

----------


## sobh

اخى الجميل ارجو ان تنظر الى الكيبل الان هل انتهى الصعود وسيكمل الطريق الى 6100 اليوم؟

----------


## BRUFEN

والله أني أتمنى لكم اتوفيق من كل قلبي 
ولكن باقي في حسابي 40.10$
ويبيلها حساب جامد 
والله يستر عليكم ويوفقكم إذا الله أراد بيمديني 
عليكم والله يكتب الخير للجميع

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  اليورو لهدف 1.4645 اختراق 1.4640 يبذهب 1.4620  اختراق 1.4600 مزيد من النزول  مالم تخترق 1.4600 متوقع ارتداد له وهي الستوب  الكيبل امامه الو 1.6211 اختراقه سيذهب 1.6190 اختراقها سيذهب للو 1.6166  ومتوقع الاختراق باختراق 1.6190  بعد اختراق اللو هدفه بإذن الله 1.6140 اخترقها هدفه 1.6100 \1.6070تقريبا  اختراق اختراق 1.6070 سيذهب لل 1.6050  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

المجنون صاعد ولا هابط  
ونقاط الدخول ؟ 
مشكور يا اخى

----------


## NOKIA818

أبو مروان الله يحفظك ( الساحر ) 
الى اين ولا عليك أمر يا أستاذ

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون صاعد ولا هابط  
> ونقاط الدخول ؟ 
> مشكور يا اخى

 والله اعلم المجنون مالم يخترق 146.25 فهو للنزول فوقها صعود  الان امامه والله اعلم 145.60 تقريبا لو اخترق 145.60 سيذهب لل 146.05 تقريبا   لو صعد فوق 146.10 توقع بيخترق 146.25 والله اعلم  فالستوب للبيع من 146.20 او 146.10  ومن بعدها نحدد اهدافه بإذن الله

----------


## waleed100

النيوزلاندى دولار هل نشترية هنا ام ننتظر وصولة الى 7230؟

----------


## رشدي

شكرا اخى على الرد السريع

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان الله يحفظك ( الساحر ) 
> الى اين ولا عليك أمر يا أستاذ

 لو اخترق 90.10 متوقع مواصلة صعود وهي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول 
اذا اخترق ونزل بعدها يكون نزول تصحيحي لمواصلة الصعود  
او يواصل صعود بعد الاختراق  
ولكن الصعود هو سيد الموقف حتى اللحضه والله اعلم كمؤاشرات اوليه بتقول بيخترق فهو اقرب للصعود من النزول بالسعر الحالي 
انما تاكيد الصعود بالاختراق

----------


## aljameel

> النيوزلاندى دولار هل نشترية هنا ام ننتظر وصولة الى 7230؟

 اخي راقبه الان لو نزل انا وصيت عليه وحددت نقطة 7235 لو نزل تحت 7230 يفضل الدخول بالمراقبة اخاف يواصل نزول ويكسر 7207 مالم تكسر  للشراء كسرت بيع 
الستوب للشراء 7207 
الستوب للبيع 7230 
والله الموفق

----------


## waleed100

> اخي راقبه الان لو نزل انا وصيت عليه وحددت نقطة 7235 لو نزل تحت 7230 يفضل الدخول بالمراقبة اخاف يواصل نزول ويكسر 7207 مالم تكسر للشراء كسرت بيع 
> الستوب للشراء 7207 
> الستوب للبيع 7230 
> والله الموفق

   
تم الدخول وان شاء الله مراقبة عند هذة المنطقة والاستوب 7207

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم  الحمد لله وصيت عليه وذكرت الستوب 1.6420 وذكرت نقاط المتوقع يصعد لها  وصعد حتى 1.6375 6345 \6335  صحيح غلبنا ولكن بالنهاية الحمد لله   ومبروك لمن دخل به   بالنسبة للبقاء به لمن دخل هذا شأنكم ام انا فلن اجني الربح الا عند الهدف 1.6050 مالم يستجد جديد وسانوه عنه بوقته بإذن الله  حتى اللحضه النزول هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم  بالنسبة للشراء لا انصح به   اغلاق اليوم تحت 1.6260 متوقع الاسبوع القادم الهدف بإذن الله  1.6165\70 الاسبوع القادم   غصب عنه مو بكيفه سيذهب للهدف  ومتوقع مواصلة النزول للهدف بإذن الله 1.6050 باختراق 1.6150 والله اعلم  وبإمانه متوقع اكثر والله اعلم  واغلاق اليوم تحت 1.6230 فتوقعو الهدف 1.6050 ومتوقع اكثر والله اعلم  اليورو دولار وصيت عليه وحددت اهدافه حتى 1.4620 وذكرت اهدافه في حال واصل بعد الهدف  وذكرت الستوب 1.4810 وذكرت نقاط التصحيح من 1.4750  لل 1.4800 وصعد 1.4780 وصعد 1.4776 و 750 وغيرها والحمد لله وصل للهدف  ومبروووك لمن دخل به  الان امامه اهداف والله اعلم بعد كسر 1.4600  1.4570 \1.4525\1.4445\1.4405\1.4365\1.4330  الوصل للهدف وكسره متوقع الهدف الذي يليه وهكذا  مالم يكسر ويرتد ممكن الاستفادة منه وهكذا والستوب اقل من الهدف ب 5 نقاط  الان كموجه عامه على المدى البيعيد والله اعلم  ولو نزل تحت 1.4300 ندخل بموجه هابطة عامه بعيدها واهدافها كبيره والله اعلم  مالم يكسر 1.6300 فاي نزول فهو نزول تصحيحي لموجه عامه صاعده واهدافها قد تصل بها لل 1.5600\1.6000  والله الموفق

----------


## bilalo25

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف مبروك النتائج الرائعة , وهذا بفضل من الله  , ومن ثم بمجهودكم الكريم
اخي ابو مروان
الآن الكيبل 16240 يعني من بداية الاسبوع هل هو للنزول هو واليورو دولار ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ام من المفروض يغلق على 16230 وتحته بالضبط ,,, لان حسب وطريقة تداولي الرقمية توحي للنزول واريد ان اتاكد من حظرتكم ,,,لان توصياتك تجلب لي السرور ولكثير من الاخوة
بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الف مبروك النتائج الرائعة , وهذا بفضل من الله , ومن ثم بمجهودكم الكريم
> اخي ابو مروان
> الآن الكيبل 16240 يعني من بداية الاسبوع هل هو للنزول هو واليورو دولار ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ام من المفروض يغلق على 16230 وتحته بالضبط ,,, لان حسب وطريقة تداولي الرقمية توحي للنزول واريد ان اتاكد من حظرتكم ,,,لان توصياتك تجلب لي السرور ولكثير من الاخوة
> بارك الله فيك

 هلا اخي ساكتب عنه بشكل مفصل بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم  بالنسبة للاغلاق الاغلاق تحت 1.6260 ممتاز يدعم النزول والله اعلم   كنت اتمنى الاغلاق تحت 1.6230 الاغلاق تحتها تاكيد لاهداف بعيدة للكيبل   الاغلاق فوق 1.6290 يدعم الصعود غير ذلك لاشي يدعم الصعود فالنزول هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم  اتمنى ما اكتبه التركيز علية والا ستفادة منه ليس ليوم انما للاسبوع القادم  ذكرت سابقا تحت 1.6425\30 فهو للنزول ولا زلت اقول وهي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول  الان كنزول يهمنا النقطة 1.6290 لو صعد فوقها يهمنا النقطة 1.6357 وممكن وضعها الستوب للبيع والبيع لو صعد من اقرب نقطة لها بعد مراقبة  اختراقها يضعف النزول ولا يلغيه فنكون حذرين  او البيع اذا تحت 1.6290 وهي الستوب او 1.6312 من بعد مراقبة  اهداف النزول بإذن الله  1.6165\70 باختراق 1.6196 اختراق 1.6165 هو تاكيد لاهداف 1.6155 و هدف 1.6080 وهدف 1.6050  النقطة 1.6030 هي مفتاح لموجه هابطة عامه والله اعلم باختراقها  فالمجال مفتوح له لل 1.5800 وهو هدف دبل توب على الاسبوعي  من1.5800 تقريبا او قبلها بكم نقطة ممكن الارتداد او مواصلة النزول  لو واصل نزول واختراق 1.5700 تاكيد للموجه العامه الهابطة  واهدافها بإذن الله  1.5560 \ 1.5400\1.5280  واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم  الاغلاق  1.4620 وكأغلاق يومي ممتاز يدعم النزول واغلق على الهدف ليس محير كنزول انما حيرته هل بيواصل نزول ام بيصعد للتصحيح ثم ينزل   الان نراقب الافتتاح تحت 1.4650 فمتوقع نزول لو صعد فوقها صعود تصحيحي لمواصلة النزول  فالتصحيح يكون اما عند 1.4680 او 1.4720 او مابينهم المهم تحت 1,4720 والستوب للبيع 1.4730 والهدف بإذن 1.4530 تقريبا من الهدف اما يواصل نزول او يرتد للصعود  في حال واصل صعود فوق 1.4720 متوقع التصحيح عند 1.4790 او 1.4815 او مابينهم  والستوب للبيع 1.4825 والهدف بإذن الله 1.4480 + - تقريبا   بالنسبة للشراء نراقب الافتتاح فمن يرغب بالشراء يضع الستوب اللو او 1.4620 ويراقب النقاط السابقه  واذا استجد جديد سأبلغ عنه بإذن الله  وللمعلومية النزول  تصحيحي لموجه عامه صاعدة فالتصحيح اما عند 1.4620 او 1.6325 وهدف الموجه العامه بإذن الله 1.5400\1.5600 اغلاق يوم تحت 1.4500 متوقع يصحح عند 1.6320 لو اغلق يوم الجمعة تحت 1.4620 لتأكد النزول لل 1.4325 والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم الاغلاق 144.78  والله اعلم الاغلاق يدعم النزول  ولكن النقطة 145.60 التي ذكرتها الاسبوع الماضي يجب الا تخترق هي اخترقت وصعد 145.63 ونزل هي ماتزعجني والا لتاكد النزول العام له  النقطة 146.25 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم  البيع  نراقب التالي 145.40 مالم تخترق فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع في حال اخترقت لا يلغي النزول انما يضعفه والله اعلم فنراقب النقطة 146.25 مالم تخترق فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع  هدف النزول بإذن الله 140.20  اختراق اللو السابق 139.24 تاكيد للهدف الرئيسي بإذن الله 134\133 طبعا قبله اهداف اخرى   الشراء   نراقب النقطة 145.40 لو صعد فوقها ثم اخترق 145.63 ندخل شراء والستوب 145.40  ونراقب النقطة 146.25 باختراقها يتاكد الصعود  هدف الصعود الرئيسي بإذن الله 152.50 باختراق الهاي السابق 149.07  ومتوقع والله اعلم اختراقه بسهوله  طبعا قبله اهداف اخرى  واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله  واذا رأيت نقاط اخرى للبيع او الشراء سابلغ عنها بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## أبو خليل

اخي وصديقي الجميل جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  
والى الاماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام يا غاااااااااااااااااااااااااالي

----------


## alsubaie504

تسلم يمينك والله لا يهينك .. يا ريس

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  
صباح الخير جميعا 
اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم  بالنسبة للاغلاق الاغلاق تحت 1.6260 ممتاز يدعم النزول والله اعلم   كنت اتمنى الاغلاق تحت 1.6230 الاغلاق تحتها تاكيد لاهداف بعيدة للكيبل   الاغلاق فوق 1.6290 يدعم الصعود غير ذلك لاشي يدعم الصعود فالنزول هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم  اتمنى ما اكتبه التركيز علية والا ستفادة منه ليس ليوم انما للاسبوع القادم  ذكرت سابقا تحت 1.6425\30 فهو للنزول ولا زلت اقول وهي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول  الان كنزول يهمنا النقطة 1.6290 لو صعد فوقها يهمنا النقطة 1.6357 وممكن وضعها الستوب للبيع والبيع لو صعد من اقرب نقطة لها بعد مراقبة  اختراقها يضعف النزول ولا يلغيه فنكون حذرين  او البيع اذا تحت 1.6290 وهي الستوب او 1.6312 من بعد مراقبة  اهداف النزول بإذن الله  1.6165\70 باختراق 1.6196 اختراق 1.6165 هو تاكيد لاهداف 1.6155 و هدف 1.6080 وهدف 1.6050  النقطة 1.6030 هي مفتاح لموجه هابطة عامه والله اعلم باختراقها  فالمجال مفتوح له لل 1.5800 وهو هدف دبل توب على الاسبوعي  من1.5800 تقريبا او قبلها بكم نقطة ممكن الارتداد او مواصلة النزول  لو واصل نزول واختراق 1.5700 تاكيد للموجه العامه الهابطة  واهدافها بإذن الله  1.5560 \ 1.5400\1.5280  واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووووووووك الكيبل  لمن دخل به  والله اعلم الان امامه هدف بإذن الله 1.6165\70 اما يواصل او يرتد منه  مايهمنا هو كسر 1.6184 وليست 1.6165  كسرت ماكسرت مجرد كسر 1.6184 او 1.6180 للاحتياط خوفا من فروق منصات التداول  تاكيد للاهداف بإذن الله 1.6080 \1.6050  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم الاغلاق 144.78  والله اعلم الاغلاق يدعم النزول  ولكن النقطة 145.60 التي ذكرتها الاسبوع الماضي يجب الا تخترق هي اخترقت وصعد 145.63 ونزل هي ماتزعجني والا لتاكد النزول العام له  النقطة 146.25 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم  البيع  نراقب التالي 145.40 مالم تخترق فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع في حال اخترقت لا يلغي النزول انما يضعفه والله اعلم فنراقب النقطة 146.25 مالم تخترق فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع  هدف النزول بإذن الله 140.20  اختراق اللو السابق 139.24 تاكيد للهدف الرئيسي بإذن الله 134\133 طبعا قبله اهداف اخرى   الشراء   نراقب النقطة 145.40 لو صعد فوقها ثم اخترق 145.63 ندخل شراء والستوب 145.40  ونراقب النقطة 146.25 باختراقها يتاكد الصعود  هدف الصعود الرئيسي بإذن الله 152.50 باختراق الهاي السابق 149.07  ومتوقع والله اعلم اختراقه بسهوله  طبعا قبله اهداف اخرى  واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله  واذا رأيت نقاط اخرى للبيع او الشراء سابلغ عنها بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووووك المجنون لمن دخل به  السعر الحالي 143.22 لاخوف منه بإذن الله لهدفه 140.30 تغير الهدف بفرق 10 نقاط  ولو صعد 100 او 150 لاخوف والله اعلم للهدف  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم  الاغلاق 1.4620 وكأغلاق يومي ممتاز يدعم النزول واغلق على الهدف ليس محير كنزول انما حيرته هل بيواصل نزول ام بيصعد للتصحيح ثم ينزل   الان نراقب الافتتاح تحت 1.4650 فمتوقع نزول لو صعد فوقها صعود تصحيحي لمواصلة النزول  فالتصحيح يكون اما عند 1.4680 او 1.4720 او مابينهم المهم تحت 1,4720 والستوب للبيع 1.4730 والهدف بإذن 1.4530 تقريبا من الهدف اما يواصل نزول او يرتد للصعود  في حال واصل صعود فوق 1.4720 متوقع التصحيح عند 1.4790 او 1.4815 او مابينهم  والستوب للبيع 1.4825 والهدف بإذن الله 1.4480 + - تقريبا   بالنسبة للشراء نراقب الافتتاح فمن يرغب بالشراء يضع الستوب اللو او 1.4620 ويراقب النقاط السابقه  واذا استجد جديد سأبلغ عنه بإذن الله  وللمعلومية النزول تصحيحي لموجه عامه صاعدة فالتصحيح اما عند 1.4620 او 1.6325 وهدف الموجه العامه بإذن الله 1.5400\1.5600 اغلاق يوم تحت 1.4500 متوقع يصحح عند 1.6320 لو اغلق يوم الجمعة تحت 1.4620 لتأكد النزول لل 1.4325 والله اعلم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووك لمن دخل به   والله اعلم تحت 1.4650\55 بإذن الله لهدف 1.4555  من الهدف اما يواصل نزول او يرتد ليصحح نزوله وبإذن ساذكر نقاط التصحيح  الان وصل السعر 1.4606 لو نزل تحت 1.4600 تاكيد لهدف النزول بإذن الله  ولو صعد فوق 1.4655 سيذهب لنقاط التصحيح المذكورة بالتوصية  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين توصية من الاسبوع الماضي واكدت عليه اكثر من مرة  ومبروووووك لمن دخل به  والحمد لله نزل ولازال للنزول بقية بإذن الله  الهدف الان بإذن الله 127.60 كهدف اول   لو واصل نزول بعد الهدف امامه 127.40 لو واصل نزول امامه 127 لو واصل نزول وكسر 126.80 بإذن الله سيذهب 126\125.80  اي صعود له استغلاله للبيع لمن لم يدخل   الستوب 130.70 لو صعد فوقها وحتى اللحضه مستبعده والله اعلم لو صعد الستوب 131.40  والله الموفق

----------


## ahmed_samir77

هو إيه الحصل مرة واحدة كدا كله طلع أمام الدولار بدون سابق إنظار

----------


## sobh

مااااااااااااااذا يحدث
؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> هو إيه الحصل مرة واحدة كدا كله طلع أمام الدولار بدون سابق إنظار

  

> مااااااااااااااذا يحدث
> ؟؟

 حتى اللحضه صعود عادي لايؤثر بالنزول  
اليورو صعود تصحيحي والله اعلم  
المجنون تحت 145.08 لا يخوف وذكرت الستوب 145.40 وين مابيروح معه بإذن الله 
الكيبل صعود لاختبار نقاط كسرها حتى اللحضه الان كما ذكرت بالتوصية 1.6312 فوقها النقطة  1.6357 تحتها للنزول اختراقها لايلغي النزول انما يضعف والباقي بالتوصية 
ونفس الشي لليورو ين واتوقع لا يخترق 131 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم لمدة ساعة تقريبا لدي شغل خاص  ونراكم لاحقا بإذن الله 
ارجعو للتوصيات بها النقاط ومختارها بعناية بإذن الله دقيقه  
وين مايروحو نحن معهم نزول او صعود لاخوف والله اعلم 
موفقين بإذن الله 
بالنسبة للكيبل لو صعد فوق 1.6312 كما ذكرت تحت 1.6357 وكسر 1.6184 للنزول ولاهدافه بإذن الله 
فاراقبو النقاط والعبو معه نزول وصعود 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للمجنون اسف على الغلط النقطة 145.08 الصح 145.11

----------


## lionofegypt2020

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو مرواااااان انا دخلت فى المجنون وكسبت منه 175نقطة فى البيع  جزاك الله خيرا يا غالى  وكتبها الله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> مااااااااااااااذا يحدث
> ؟؟

  

> هو إيه الحصل مرة واحدة كدا كله طلع أمام الدولار بدون سابق إنظار

   الين هبط والاسترلينى ارتفع بشكل كبير بعد بيان بشأن دبي:  هبط الين بشكل كبير امام العملات الرئيسية الاخرى اليوم الاثنين   بعد ان اعلنت دبي انها تلقت عشرة مليارات دولار من ابوظبي   لمساعدتها في سداد 4.1 مليار دولار قيمة سند اسلامي يستحق يوم الاثنين.  وزال تاثير الصعود الذى حل على المجنون والكيبل بعد ساعة من اعلان الخبر

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  
أسف على التاخير 
موفقين بإذن الله جميعا

----------


## ahmed mostafa

السلام عليكم 
اخى  العزيز هل هناك توصيات يمكن دخولها الان
وموفقين ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم بكسر اللو هدفه الحالي  بإذن الله 1.6125  من بعد الهدف اما يواصل نزول للاهداف الاخرى  او يصعد تقريبا 1.6200 + - تقريبا ولست متاكد ويرتد نزول والله اعلم  المهم مجرد كسره لل 1.6184 يتاكد بإذن الله الاهداف 1.6080 \ 1.6050  والباقي بالتوصية  المجنون والله اعلم هدفه الحالي بإذن الله 142.40 وكسره 142.35 سيذهب 142.15  ومنه اما يواصل نزول ويكسر 141.98 ومن بعد الكسر بإذن الله لهدفه 140.30  مالم تكسر 142.35 او 141.98 متوقع يرتد للتصحيح ثم يواصل لهدفه بإذن الله   اليورو صعد لل 1.4685 وهي احد نقاط التصحيح لو نزل تحت 1.4620 تكون نقطة تصحيح   وهدفه بإذن الله 1.4545 لو واصل نزول بعدها احتمال 1.4515 وكسره 1.4500 مزيد من النزول  او يرتد للصعود ليصحح مرة اخرى   الان في حال لم ينزل تحت 1.4620 واخترق 1.4685 متوقع يصعد لل 1.4695 او 1.4710  لل 1.4720 المهم الستوب للبيع 1.4725 لو صعد فوقها متوقع يصحح للنقاط الاخرى المذكورة بالتوصيه والله اعلم  اليورو ين للنزول وتاخيره بالنزول والله اعلم اليورو الان كما ذكرت الستوب 130.70 صعد فوقها 131 صعد فوقها 131.45 والله اعلم  مهما صعد فهو للنزول ولا اتوقع يصعد فوق 131 واختراق 130.70 حتى اللحضه شايف انها لا تخترق والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو مرواااااان انا دخلت فى المجنون وكسبت منه 175نقطة فى البيع  جزاك الله خيرا يا غالى  وكتبها الله فى ميزان حسناتك

  
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
مبروووك وتستاهل كل الخير 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> اخى العزيز هل هناك توصيات يمكن دخولها الان
> وموفقين ان شاء الله

  
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي هي نفسها التوصيات تابع نقاطها واهدافها ووقف الخسارة 
وتوكل على الله  
انا ذاكر البيع والشراء وحتى اللحضه والله اعلم النزول هو سيد الموقف وشروط الشراء ذكرتها بالتوصيات  والله اعلم 
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

أسف اهداف اليورو ين بإذن الله 
هدفه الحالي بإذن الله بكسر اللو 128.50 
من بعد الهدف متوقع يواصل نزول للهدف بإذن الله 127.60 
لو ماواصل نزول احتمال يرتد للتصحيح ثم يواصل نزول لهدفه والله اعلم 
والستوب للبيع الهاي اليوم 130.52 ولا اتوقع يصعد فوقها والله اعلم 
والباقي كما ذكرت اليوم الصباح عنه وبالتوصية السابقة من الاسبوع الماضي ذكرت بها التفاصيل والاهداف وغيره 
والله الموفق 
واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله

----------


## BuBader

بارك الله فيك 
الله يرحم والديك و يجزيك عني وعن اخواني الاعضاء الف خير

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك 
> الله يرحم والديك و يجزيك عني وعن اخواني الاعضاء الف خير

 جزاك الله خير
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم الكيبل فوق 1.6290 اخذ الحذر منه فليكن الستوب 1.6335  حتى نتاكد منه   اليورو فوق 1.4665 اخذ الحذر   المجنون فوق 144.60 اخذ الحذروخاصة لو صعد فوق 145.11   الستوب 145.40  اليورو ين الحذر منه فوق 129.80 او 130.75  لو صعد الستوب 131 او 131.40  والله الموفق  اغلاق الكيبل فوق 1.6290 يدعم الصعود اغلاق تحتها يدعم النزول  الاغلاق فوق 1.6290 لايلغي النزول انما اخذ الحذر منه فوقها اقرب للصعود تحتها اقرب للنزول والله اعلم  اغلاق المجنون فوق 144.60 يدعم الصعود ولا يلغي النزول اغلاق تحت 144.50 يدعم النزول  اليورو اغلاق فوق 1.4620 محير اغلاق تحتها يدعم النزول  اليورو ين اغلاق تحت 129.70 يدعم النزول اغلاق فوق 129.80 بين وبين محير  اغلاق فوق 130.75 يدعم الصعود  والله الموفق  نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم   راقبو الكيبل الان بيغلق شمعة الاربع ساعات فوق 1.6290  وللمعلومية هذا الاغلاق الثاني اليوم له فوق 1.6290  واتوقع خدعة كتوقع شخصي  اذا اخترق الهاي اليوم ثم اخترق 1.6345 سيذهب اما لل 1.6355 او 1.6385   والارجح 1.6385   من احدهم يرتد نزول والله اعلم  للبيع مراقبة النقطتين مالم يخترق 1.6425 فهو للنزول  وهي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول  والبيع في لم يخترق الهاي اليوم  بوضع الستوب الهاي اليوم   والاهداف كما هي بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## abuobida

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
حدثتك من قبل اخي الجميل ان تترجم مراقباتك الممتعه علي هيئة توصيات فاستجبت مره واهملت عشره
والحق اخي الفاضل ان كثير من اخوانك ليس عندهم الوقت الذي عندك للمراقبه والترقب 
وبما ان الله قد حباك بهذه الميزه وهي القدره علي المراقبه والمتابعه فلماذا نبخل بترجمة هذا المجهود العظيم لتوصيه
اعلم انك تخشي ان ترجمت المجهود لتوصيه صريحه او معلبه كما سميتها انت من قبل ان تخسر فيحملك البعض مغبة ذلك
لكن انا قلت لك انت بالتحديد من قبل من يحمل احد نتيجه التوصيه فهو جاهل بطبيعه التجاره عموما والفوركس خصوصا
صدقني يا اخي هناك اناس علي المنتدي بيخسروا الناس اكتر ما يكسبوهم وفي الاخر بيضحكوا علينا ويقولنا الارباح الاسبوعية والشهريه والسنوية والمهلبيه والفول والطعميه ده باعتباري مصري وانت طبعا عارف قيمة الفول والطعميه عندنا نحن معاشر المصريين
لا تخف يا اخي نحن نعرف كم انت محترم مجتهد لا تريد الا الخير
والنبي (ص) يقول اذا اجتهد الحاكم فاصاب فله اجران واذا اجتهد فاخطا فله اجر 
ويقاس علي الحاكم كل مجتهد في مجاله
سبب اخر مهم وهو انه ليس كل متابعيك قادرون علي فهم ما تشير اليه من مراقبه السعر والاغلاق وما الي ذلك وارجع يومين للوراء في صفحتك ستجد اخ دخل بعد شرحك قال بالحرف يعني يا جماعه طالع ولا نازل نبيع ولا نشتري انا نفسي احيانا بتوه وسط زخم شرحك وعلي فكره انا علي اعتاب دكتوراة يعني عدم فهمي لا يعود لعيب في عقلي اعتقد ذلك
اخيرا وليس باخر نحن نحبك في الله نعلم انك رجل كبير تتعب من اجلنا ولا يسعني في النهايه الا ان اشكرك بالصيغه التي علمنا اياها رسول الله (ص) 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## bo7amood

مشكور أخي على حرصك في ذكر الأرقام المهمه  بارك الله فيك ونفع بك 
الله لايحرمنا المشاركات الطيبه هذي يامهندس الأرقام تسلم على المجهود الطيب

----------


## رشدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> حدثتك من قبل اخي الجميل ان تترجم مراقباتك الممتعه علي هيئة توصيات فاستجبت مره واهملت عشره
> والحق اخي الفاضل ان كثير من اخوانك ليس عندهم الوقت الذي عندك للمراقبه والترقب 
> وبما ان الله قد حباك بهذه الميزه وهي القدره علي المراقبه والمتابعه فلماذا نبخل بترجمة هذا المجهود العظيم لتوصيه
> اعلم انك تخشي ان ترجمت المجهود لتوصيه صريحه او معلبه كما سميتها انت من قبل ان تخسر فيحملك البعض مغبة ذلك
> لكن انا قلت لك انت بالتحديد من قبل من يحمل احد نتيجه التوصيه فهو جاهل بطبيعه التجاره عموما والفوركس خصوصا
> صدقني يا اخي هناك اناس علي المنتدي بيخسروا الناس اكتر ما يكسبوهم وفي الاخر بيضحكوا علينا ويقولنا الارباح الاسبوعية والشهريه والسنوية والمهلبيه والفول والطعميه ده باعتباري مصري وانت طبعا عارف قيمة الفول والطعميه (هو السبب) عندنا نحن معاشر المصريين
> لا تخف يا اخي نحن نعرف كم انت محترم مجتهد لا تريد الا الخير
> والنبي (ص) يقول اذا اجتهد الحاكم فاصاب فله اجران واذا اجتهد فاخطا فله اجر 
> ...

  
والله يا اخى برضه فكرة ونشوف رأى اخونا ابو مروان 
بس ابعد وحياتك عن الفول والطعمية

----------


## رشدي

اخى ابو مروان 
مسوى بيع على   الكيبل واليورو 
 اعطنى مستويات المقاومة إذا تكرمت  
شكرا يا استاذى

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> حدثتك من قبل اخي الجميل ان تترجم مراقباتك الممتعه علي هيئة توصيات فاستجبت مره واهملت عشره
> والحق اخي الفاضل ان كثير من اخوانك ليس عندهم الوقت الذي عندك للمراقبه والترقب 
> وبما ان الله قد حباك بهذه الميزه وهي القدره علي المراقبه والمتابعه فلماذا نبخل بترجمة هذا المجهود العظيم لتوصيه
> اعلم انك تخشي ان ترجمت المجهود لتوصيه صريحه او معلبه كما سميتها انت من قبل ان تخسر فيحملك البعض مغبة ذلك
> لكن انا قلت لك انت بالتحديد من قبل من يحمل احد نتيجه التوصيه فهو جاهل بطبيعه التجاره عموما والفوركس خصوصا
> صدقني يا اخي هناك اناس علي المنتدي بيخسروا الناس اكتر ما يكسبوهم وفي الاخر بيضحكوا علينا ويقولنا الارباح الاسبوعية والشهريه والسنوية والمهلبيه والفول والطعميه ده باعتباري مصري وانت طبعا عارف قيمة الفول والطعميه عندنا نحن معاشر المصريين
> لا تخف يا اخي نحن نعرف كم انت محترم مجتهد لا تريد الا الخير
> والنبي (ص) يقول اذا اجتهد الحاكم فاصاب فله اجران واذا اجتهد فاخطا فله اجر 
> ...

 هلا اخي ابوعبده
اولا مبروك مقدما الدكتوراة 
 كتبت رد والغي قبل ارسال المشاركة حتى لا يزعل من البعض 
ساشرح على احد التوصيات 
تحياتي لك

----------


## aljameel

> مشكور أخي على حرصك في ذكر الأرقام المهمه بارك الله فيك ونفع بك 
> الله لايحرمنا المشاركات الطيبه هذي يامهندس الأرقام تسلم على المجهود الطيب

 بارك الله فيك ونفع بك 
تحياتي لك

----------


## aljameel

> اخى ابو مروان 
> مسوى بيع على الكيبل واليورو 
> اعطنى مستويات المقاومة إذا تكرمت  
> شكرا يا استاذى

 لحضااااات وبإذن الله ساحاول اضع ما اراه مناسب

----------


## ahmed_samir77

الأخ الكريم أبو مروان انا عندى بيع على الكيبل من 1.6280 و 1.6315 و أيضا المجنون من 144.15 و 144.5 و انا محتار لاهم بينزلوا و لا بيطلعوا و مش عارف أعمل أيه أرجوا النصيحة و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    المجنون والله اعلم الاغلاق 144.78  والله اعلم الاغلاق يدعم النزول  ولكن النقطة 145.60 التي ذكرتها الاسبوع الماضي يجب الا تخترق هي اخترقت وصعد 145.63 ونزل هي ماتزعجني والا لتاكد النزول العام له  النقطة 146.25 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم  البيع  نراقب التالي 145.40 مالم تخترق فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع في حال اخترقت لا يلغي النزول انما يضعفه والله اعلم فنراقب النقطة 146.25 مالم تخترق فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع  هدف النزول بإذن الله 140.20  اختراق اللو السابق 139.24 تاكيد للهدف الرئيسي بإذن الله 134\133 طبعا قبله اهداف اخرى   الشراء   نراقب النقطة 145.40 لو صعد فوقها ثم اخترق 145.63 ندخل شراء والستوب 145.40  ونراقب النقطة 146.25 باختراقها يتاكد الصعود  هدف الصعود الرئيسي بإذن الله 152.50 باختراق الهاي السابق 149.07  ومتوقع والله اعلم اختراقه بسهوله  طبعا قبله اهداف اخرى  واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله  واذا رأيت نقاط اخرى للبيع او الشراء سابلغ عنها بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   السلام عليكم  هذا رد على اخي ابوعبده بمطالبتة بالنسبة للتوصيات  انا رفعت توصية المجنون كمثال انا وصيت عليه من الاسبوع الماضي ومن قبل وكذلك الكيبل والليورو واليورو ين وغيره وهم بنفس التفصيل والشرح واكثر من توصية المجنون بالاول الحمدد لله على توفيقة لي بأستخراج النقاط والله تأخذ مني الكثير من جهد ووقت وغيره واحرص كل الحرص على الدقة بقدر المستطاع حتى لا يتضرر الغير واكون سبب لخسارة احد  ماحلفتوني اني يصيبني الملل بعض الايام او الاوقات لا ارغب في وضع مشاركة او توصية واكثر من مرة ارغب بصراحة اترك فيصيبني الخجل منكم او عندما ارى مشاركة دعاء لي او لوالدي فاقول لاتحرم نفسك الاجر بما أن لديك المقدرة على مساعدة الاخرين بما تعرف وعندما ارى مشاركة تطالبني بشي ما ضميري يأنبني أن لم اجب ولدي معرفة يستنفع منها الاخرين  وللمعلومية أنا كثير السفر وغيابي بعض المرات يطول لايام او اسبوع واكثر لا شغالي والله لا يشغلنا الا بطاعته  فأرأيت أن اضع التوصية بشرح مفصل وبنقاط محدده بقدر المستطاع والاهداف البعيدة والاقرب ولاتجاه العام وغيره حتى تتم الاستفادة منها بقدر المستطاع ليوم واكثر وهذا مثال توصية المجنون ونفس الشي لباقي التوصيات لو رجعتم لها وتفحصتم نقاطها مفصله بشرح واضح لا يحتاج تفسير انا بضع لكم القاعدة التي منها يبداء العمل والباقي عليكم المطلوب المتابعة والمرونه من قبلكم  من الاسبوع الماضي والذي قبله وانا اذكر كاتجاه عام للمجنون وهدفه العام وغيره  اليوم لو ذكرت لكم كم أنا استفدت من المجنون ممكن تقولو مستحيل وغير متابع  100% انما كل مارأيت فرصه ادخل وهكذا واجني اول باول   الان ما المشكلة فرضا كتوصية المجنون كمثال وغيره من التوصيات  انا واضع النقطة 146.25 تحتها نزول فوقها صعود وذكرت هي نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول لاتحتاج لتفسير  وضعت نقاط في حال لم يخترقها ووضعها الستوب للبيع  وضعت نقاط في حال نزل ولم يخترقها متوقع ارتداد وكمشاركة مرادفة للتوصيات اذا متواجد ابلغ بما استجد وانوه واذكر احتمال كذا او توقع كذا   وليس كل ما اذكر صحيح انا لست مقدس فالغلط وارد والصح وارد وضعو الخطى قبل الصواب انا مجتهد بالنهاية والسوق ليس له كبير انما مساعد بإذن الله لمعرفتكم  فارجعو لشارت المجنون كم مرة نزل وكم صعد  وللمعلومية هذه المعلومة من الاسبوع الماضي   ودائما اضع لكم النقطة الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول وكمثال الكيبل اليور ين اليوم ومن الاسبوع الماضي وانا اذكرها  من يوم الثلاثاء وانا اذكر لكم نقطة 1.4625 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول هل صعد الكيبل من يوم الثلاثاء فوق 1.6425 يقترب منها ثم ينزل هل استفدتم منه كم مرة صعد وكم نزل  وارجعو لتوصية الكيبل اليوم وضعتها من امس قبل التداول ونفس الشي باقي التوصيات كتاكيد للاسبوع الماضي وبشرح مفصل اكثر كم مرة صعد الكيبل وكم مرة نزل  لو استفدتم من كل صعود وبيع بالرغم اضع لكم استوبات قبل نقطة الفيصل  صحيح اضع اهداف بما اراه كاجتهاد ولكن أن رأيت تاخير بالوصول للهدف اجني ربحك  اول باول وان رأيت فرصة اخرى ادخل وهكذا بدون طمع  فلو جنيتم 50 لل 100 باليوم الحمد لله فالقناعة كنز  وبالغالب اذا كنت متواجد اكتب مشاركة ملحقة للتوصية او تعليق او اجابة للاخرين وغيره  وللمعلومية انا اضارب معكم اكثر من مرة باليوم اذا متواجد وبعض المرات اضع امر بستوب صغير لا اثق بالسوق  بالنهاية   الحمد لله على توفيقة ما اكتبه لا يجيده غيري وليس غرور وانما ثقة بالنفس وبما وهبني الله به  والحمد لله لا ابحث الا على الاجر لا غير والله ليس غرور وليس لدي هدف من ذلك   بالنسبة للتوصية مالذي يمنعني انما ضميري  توصية الدخول والهدف والستوب النتيجة والنهاية معروفة لديكم  وعلى سبيل المثال المجنون بيع مارك من السعر الحالي الستوب 146.25 الهدف 140.30  انا خسران شي الربح والخسارة لكم  مالذي يمنعني من كتابتها انما اعمل لغيرك بما تحبه لنفسك  والله من وراء القصد  وبالاخير سامحونا أن اثقلت عليكم انما ارى الفرص بالكوم تضيع منكم فازعل على نفسي مالفائدة من ذلك اذا لم يستفد احد  تحياتي لكم جميعا

----------


## mmhosny

أخي الجميل....و الله العظيم كنت عارف ان ده ردك...بس كنت مستنيك تقوله.... 
ربنا يجمعنا معاك على الحوض يا غالي على قلبي و لم اراك ابدا" 
بالتوفيق..

----------


## aljameel

ساضع لكم شارت للكيبل بسيط جدا اي مبتداء يفهم عليه 
لا يحتاج لخبير انما مراقبة  
 انتم تحبو الوجة الجاهزة 
سايستفيد منه غيركم ويضع لكم توصيات 
نصيحة يااخون اجتهدت والباقي على الله اذا مقسوم ومكتوب لك رزق بتاخذه  
لحضات وسارفق الشارت 
ولا ارجو منكم الا الدعاء 
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## bo7amood

كفيت أوفيت يابو الجمايل بارك الله فيك وعلى نيتك الطيبه 
اسأل الله لك الرزق الحلال والبركه فيما تملك من مال وعيال
وجعل هذا المجهود منجاك يوم لاينفع لامال ولا بنون

----------


## ahmed_samir77

الأخ الكريم أبو مروان انا عندى بيع على الكيبل من 1.6280 و 1.6315 و أيضا المجنون من 144.15 و 144.5 و انا محتار لاهم بينزلوا و لا بيطلعوا و مش عارف أعمل أيه أرجوا النصيحة و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

الشارت على الديلي للكيبل  هذه الموجه العامه للكيبل فلو راقبته بالاغلاق لعرفت هل هو صاعد ام نازل طبعا يدعمه كتوصية مني او من غيري وكمثال انا اقول الكيبل هدفه 1.6050 واكثر فانت راقب الاغلاق وحركة الاتجاه كحركة تداول اليوم فاذا رأيت عكس ذلك كن حذرا   وراقبه  بالاول الاغلاق اين اغلق كتجاه   ليس صعب وليس سهل لو راقبت فليس به صعوبه  انا ذكرت اغلاق فوق 1.6290 يدعم الصعود ولا يلغي النزول  الان 50% تمثل 1.6290  وذكرت نقطة الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول 1.6425  الان 61% تمثل 1.6425   لو شاهدتم الشارت كم يوم اغلق تحت 50% 4 ايام اليوم اغلق فوقها  فنكون حذرين واحتمال خديعة سوق فان اقترب من 61% الحذر احتمال اغلاق لايهام بالصعود ومن ثم نزول للهدف يغلق الموجه اذا صعد فوق 61% ولو بنقطة   الان لو صعد ولو بنقطة واحدة فوق 61% او لمسه يغلق الموجه الهابطة  والغاء الموجه باختراق 76% طبعا يجب اختراق 1.6660  ولكن مجرد يصعد فوق او يغلق فوق 61% تقريبا بنقول 80 لل 90% الموجه انتهت لانه متوقع يصعد فوق 76% كتجاه   كمضارب يومي طبعا ليس قاعدة انما يساعد   فترسم فرضا بين قاع وقمة على فريم 5 دقائق او ربع او نص او ساعة او 4 ساعات   وتتابع اذا عكس اتجاه التوصية فتتعامل معه فرضا على 5 دقائق التوصية نزول وهو صعد اغلق فوق خط الفيبو الاعلى شمعة 5 دقائق تتوقع ممكن يصعد وليس قاعدة انما يساعد فتجرب الفريم الاكبر فالاكبر وهكذا   انا حاولت ايصال الفكرة بقدر المستطاع والباقي عليكم  وللتجربة ارسمو فيبو على الكيبل فريم 5 دقائق من قاع اليوم 1.6188 والقمة 1.6324 وشاهدو  
الشارت

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل....و الله العظيم كنت عارف ان ده ردك...بس كنت مستنيك تقوله.... 
> ربنا يجمعنا معاك على الحوض يا غالي على قلبي و لم اراك ابدا" 
> بالتوفيق..

  

> كفيت أوفيت يابو الجمايل بارك الله فيك وعلى نيتك الطيبه 
> اسأل الله لك الرزق الحلال والبركه فيما تملك من مال وعيال
> وجعل هذا المجهود منجاك يوم لاينفع لامال ولا بنون

 جزاكم الله خير وبارك الله فيكم  
تحياتي لكم بلا حدود

----------


## aljameel

> الأخ الكريم أبو مروان انا عندى بيع على الكيبل من 1.6280 و 1.6315 و أيضا المجنون من 144.15 و 144.5 و انا محتار لاهم بينزلوا و لا بيطلعوا و مش عارف أعمل أيه أرجوا النصيحة و جزاكم الله خيرا

 لا تخاف منهم بإذن الله بالنهاية ستخرج ربحان قول يارب 
المجنون كهدف عام نازل ونفس الشي للكيبل 
المجنون لو لمس 146.25 او اخترقها ولو بنقطة فهو للصعود فاقلب البيع لشراء غير ذلك نازل بإذن الله
 بحثت فلم اجد صعود له حتى اللحضه نفس الشي للكيبل والله اعلم 
فاذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله 
المهم اكون صاحي اخاف انام فاعذرني مقدما

----------


## mmhosny

الأسترالي دولار صاعد ام نازل باذن الله يا جميل

----------


## رشدي

الله يباركك     ويسدد خطاك     ويرحم والديك    ويبارك فى اولادك     وصفك كلمة واحدة فقط    (((  :Icon26: جـــــــــميل  :Icon26: )))

----------


## ابومصطفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ابومروان
انا ما دخلت معكم اى صفقة ولكن كنت متابع لتوصياتك الفترة الاخيرة
واشوف فى توصياتك انها متعوب عليها بشكل كبير
ويبين من هالتوصيات حبك لمساعدة اخوانك وهذا الشئ يعجز عن شكره اللسان
اما الربح والخسارة هي بالتوكل على الله وفي كل تجارة ربح وخسارة
وانا ادعوا لك بالتوفيق 
والله يبارك لك ياجميل
ويرحم والديك
ويبارك فى اولادك

----------


## محمود1

انا قرات مشاركتك اليوم يااخي الكريم ابو مروان  وبصراحة ماشفت مثلك بالمنتدى كلها,  ماراح اقول انك الافضل مشان ماحدا يزعل بس راح اقول انك محظوظ  وبالنسبة للتوصيات يعجبني كثير طريقتك في وضع التوصية على شكلها الحالي يعني الواحد  لازم يكون شوية ملم بالتحليل الفني وماياخد التوصية جاهزة على اقل يقارن تحليلو مع توصيتك وبالاخير القرار قرارو وابو مروان ادعيلك من كل قلبي الله يوفقك ويبارك بمالك وعيالك وصحتك ويرحم الوالدين بالدنيا والاخرة

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  والله اعلم  راقبو المجنون الان السعر الحالي 145.85  مالم يخترق 146.25 ولو بنقطة فهو للبيع وهي الستوب للبيع  اخترقت ولو بنقطة او علم عليها ندخل شراء   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

نراكم لا حقا 
مفقفين بإذن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

يا ابو مروان ياريت رايك عن المجنون وصل ل 146 
والدولار ين وصل ل 89.70 وجزاك الله خيرا يا حبيبى

----------


## aljameel

> يا ابو مروان ياريت رايك عن المجنون وصل ل 146 
> والدولار ين وصل ل 89.70 وجزاك الله خيرا يا حبيبى

 بالنسبة للمجنون ذكرت النقطة الفيصل 146.25 
تحتها نزووووووووووووووووول 
لمسها او خترقها بنقطة صعووووووووووووووووود 
وهي الستوب للبيع او ضع 146.15 
الدولار ين النقطة الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول 90.14 
تحتها نزول فوقها صعود  
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   المجنون والله اعلم الاغلاق 144.78  والله اعلم الاغلاق يدعم النزول  ولكن النقطة 145.60 التي ذكرتها الاسبوع الماضي يجب الا تخترق هي اخترقت وصعد 145.63 ونزل هي ماتزعجني والا لتاكد النزول العام له  النقطة 146.25 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم  البيع  نراقب التالي 145.40 مالم تخترق فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع في حال اخترقت لا يلغي النزول انما يضعفه والله اعلم فنراقب النقطة 146.25 مالم تخترق فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع  هدف النزول بإذن الله 140.20  اختراق اللو السابق 139.24 تاكيد للهدف الرئيسي بإذن الله 134\133 طبعا قبله اهداف اخرى   الشراء   نراقب النقطة 145.40 لو صعد فوقها ثم اخترق 145.63 ندخل شراء والستوب 145.40  ونراقب النقطة 146.25 باختراقها يتاكد الصعود  هدف الصعود الرئيسي بإذن الله 152.50 باختراق الهاي السابق 149.07  ومتوقع والله اعلم اختراقه بسهوله  طبعا قبله اهداف اخرى  واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله  واذا رأيت نقاط اخرى للبيع او الشراء سابلغ عنها بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   للمشاااااااااهدة والله الموفق  مجرد يخترق 146.25 فهو للشراء   لو نزل بعد الاختراق لا يعني نزول فهو للصعود  حتى اللحظه للنزول هو عنده هدف 146 وصل له  والله الموفق

----------


## abuobida

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يعني تقصد لو اغلق اليوم تحت 146.25
سامحك الله يا عم الجميل يا للي مدوخنا ورا الشارتات  والارقام والحاجات 
انا ابو عبيدة  طبعا خلاص انا بقيت علامه مسجله عندك بقي

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> يعني تقصد لو اغلق اليوم تحت 146.25
> سامحك الله يا عم الجميل يا للي مدوخنا ورا الشارتات والارقام والحاجات 
> انا ابو عبيدة طبعا خلاص انا بقيت علامه مسجله عندك بقي

 لا ليس يقفل انما يخترق باي يوم او دقيقه 
الان للبيع والستوب 146.25 او 146.15 
والاهداف كما هي 
لو اخترق 146.25 ولو بنقطة شراء 
والاهداف بالتوصية للبيع والشراء

----------


## abuobida

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاسبوع الماضي نوهت حضرتك عن صفقه بتجهز علي الباوند فرنك وعلي حسب ما فهمت كانت افضل نقطه للدخول بيع 1.6860 انا الان داخل بيع من 6890 ايه راي حضرتك في الكلام ده 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ahmed_samir77

> للمشاااااااااهدة والله الموفق  مجرد يخترق 146.25 فهو للشراء   لو نزل بعد الاختراق لا يعني نزول فهو للصعود  حتى اللحظه للنزول هو عنده هدف 146 وصل له   والله الموفق

 أخى الكريم بالله عليك هل تراه أقرب للصعود أم للهبوط لانى متورط فيه بيع من أمس و عززت ثلاث مرات و الوقف عندى 146.5 فأرجو النصيحة و لك جزيل الشكر

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم مارايك الان بالباوند دولار وشكرا لك

----------


## رشدي

* السلام عليكم*  الحمد لله استفدنا من اليورو والكيبل بربح ماشاء الله   اردت ان انبه يا اخى ان كتاباتك تضع قرارى النهائى بدخول صفقة ام لا   استمر للخير دائما بارك الله فيك

----------


## BRUFEN

وش الوضع مع الكيبل أخوي أبو مروان تعلقت في النصف
لا هو الي ينزل واكسب الي يغطي الخسارة ولا هو الي يطلع 
ويخسرني ويريحني فهل فيه نزول ولا طلوع ولا عليك امر

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم مارايك بالباوند دولار وبارك الله فيك

----------


## رشدي

تم بيع المجنون   والى الهدف ان شاء الله  بارك الله فيك يا ابو مروان على التحليل الرائع   بعد رسم فيبو على ال4 ساعات و الساعة ظهرت هذه النقاط كما تكرمت بأخبارنا فى شرحكم بمشاركة سابقة  بمراقبة ارتداد او اختراق  الفيبو من على الفريمات الكبيرة ثم الاصغر  ومراقبة مستويات 23 و 61   ارجو التصحيح ان تكرمت

----------


## lionofegypt2020

تم بيع المجنون من السعر الحالى 145.78
والى الاهداف ان شاء الله

----------


## رشدي

> تم بيع المجنون من السعر الحالى 145.78
> والى الاهداف ان شاء الله

  
احترس لأنه بأخترلق النقطة المذكورة وفيبو 60 تحول الى شراء والله اعلم 
انا متورط معه فى البيع وربنا يستر

----------


## abuobida

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
خاطبتك بالامس يا سيدي اسالك عن وضع الباوند فرنك علي خلفية توصية منك الاسبوع الماضي قررت فيها ان السعر الافضل للبيع 6860 وقد بعت انا من 6890 والان السعر 70000 اي خسارة 120نقطة والحمد لله
فقط اريد رؤيتك وهل من الممكن ان يتحسن الموقف ام ان الامور ستنتقل للاسوا ارجو الاهتمام هذا اولا
ثانيا وارجو ان يتسع صدرك لكلامي انظر كم من الاخوه باعوا المجنون والشراء سيد الموقف الان طبقا لتحليلك اعتقد لسببين
1-انهم لم يفهموا توجيهاتك ومازلت عند راي ان كلامك في التحليل غير مفهوم او واضح لشريحه كبيره من الاخوة
ذكرت حضرتك النقطه 4625 صراحه انا نفسي لم افهم البته ننتظر حتي يلمسها او يخترقها فندخل شراء ام ندخل ماركت بيع باعتبار ان السعر لم يصل اليها انا لم افهم المقصود فلم اشتري ولم ابيع لكن الاخوه فهموا ان البيع سيد الموقف باعتبار ان السعر لم يصل اليها فدخلوا فوقع المحظور واخترق السعر النقطه سيده الموقف
تخيل معي لوكان كلام حضرتك علي النحو التالي لا يبيع احد البته حتي نتاكد ان السعر في غير اتجاه النقطه المذكوره وعنما تتاكد تخبرنا فندخل بيع ماركت كلامك علي هذا النحو الواضح بدل الكلمة المعهوده مراقبه وانا اسال بدوري من يراقب متي يدخل بيع؟
 قرار البيع محفوف بالمخاطر طالما ان هناك نقطه لو وصل اليها ينقلب الوضع اذا لا بيع البته وننتظر فرصة الشراء
2-كلامك انت شخصيا عن استفادتك من المجنون بيع اكثر من مرة دفع الاخوة للبيع دون النظر في العواقب وهي ان الشراء ممكن ان يكون سيد الموقف
ارجو المسامحه يا سيدي ان كان في كلامي شئ من التجاوز فما اردت الا الخير
وللمرة الاخيره اعتقد ان تحليك لابد ان يختم في النهايه بكبد الحوت او نافلة القول او الخلاصة
ندخل بيع عند النقطه الفلانيه وشراء عند النقطه العلانية
جزاك الله خيرا 
لاتنسي امر الباوند فرنك فهو قضيتي

----------


## BRUFEN

اللهم لا تخسر مسلم  
أتمنى من الله أن يكون بعونكم 
والله انا تابعت كلام أخونا أبو مروان
وعلى طول من بيع خروج ودخول شراء 
معوضين خير بإذن الله

----------


## رشدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
> خاطبتك بالامس يا سيدي اسالك عن وضع الباوند فرنك علي خلفية توصية منك الاسبوع الماضي قررت فيها ان السعر الافضل للبيع 6860 وقد بعت انا من 6890 والان السعر 70000 اي خسارة 120نقطة والحمد لله  معوضة ان شاء الله  
> فقط اريد رؤيتك وهل من الممكن ان يتحسن الموقف ام ان الامور ستنتقل للاسوا ارجو الاهتمام هذا اولا  صدقنى يا اخى ولا اعرف ابو مروان الا من خلال هذه الصفحة بالمنتدى  هو دائما يهتم   اهتمام شديد   طالما هو موجود  وظروفه تسمح 
> ثانيا وارجو ان يتسع صدرك لكلامي انظر كم من الاخوه باعوا المجنون والشراء سيد الموقف الان طبقا لتحليلك اعتقد لسببين  
> 1-انهم لم يفهموا توجيهاتك ومازلت عند راي ان كلامك في التحليل غير مفهوم او واضح لشريحه كبيره من الاخوة  صدقنى انا افهم تماما واستوعب ما يقوله ابو مروان هذا عن نفسى 
> ذكرت حضرتك النقطه 4625 صراحه انا نفسي لم افهم البته ننتظر حتي يلمسها او يخترقها فندخل شراء ام ندخل ماركت بيع باعتبار ان السعر لم يصل اليها انا لم افهم المقصود فلم اشتري ولم ابيع لكن الاخوه فهموا ان البيع سيد الموقف باعتبار ان السعر لم يصل اليها فدخلوا فوقع المحظور واخترق السعر النقطه سيده الموقف  ان كنت دخلت منها بيع فمن الممكن جعلها هى نفسها الأستوب   او من الممكن مراقبتها فى حين اخترقها السعر للدخول شراء وهى ايضا من الممكن ان تكون الأستوب  
> تخيل معي لوكان كلام حضرتك علي النحو التالي لا يبيع احد البته حتي نتاكد ان السعر في غير اتجاه النقطه المذكوره وعنما تتاكد تخبرنا فندخل بيع ماركت كلامك علي هذا النحو الواضح بدل الكلمة المعهوده مراقبه وانا اسال بدوري من يراقب متي يدخل بيع؟  وممكن ان تدخل بيع ويضرب الأستوب عادى جدا هذا هو حال السوق وليس اى محلل ساحر حاشا لله  لكن فى هذه الحالة وبدون هذا التحليل قد تفوتك توصية الشراء  فيضرب معك الاستوب وتفوتك فرصة قوية  
> قرار البيع محفوف بالمخاطر طالما ان هناك نقطه لو وصل اليها ينقلب الوضع اذا لا بيع البته وننتظر فرصة الشراء  ارسم ترند على الديلى يا اخى وراقب هل البيع محفوف بالمخاطر كما تقول ام لا 
> 2-كلامك انت شخصيا عن استفادتك من المجنون بيع اكثر من مرة دفع الاخوة للبيع دون النظر في العواقب وهي ان الشراء ممكن ان يكون سيد الموقف  وضعت ايضا توصية للشراء فى التحليل إذا ما المشكلة ؟ 
> ...

 اعتذر اخى الكريم عن الرد على هذه الرسالة  
ولكن اردت ان اشاركك الرأى  
الله يبعد عنك الخسارة والى الأرباح دائما 
بالتوفيق اخى الكريم

----------


## NOKIA818

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة السنة الهجرية الجديدة جعلها الله سنة خير وصحة وعافية.

----------


## رشدي

اخى الجميل كل عام وانت بخير  
ونتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية

----------


## 1عبدالله

كل سنة وانتم بخير ان شاء الله عام خير ورخاء وعافية لجميع المسلمين
ودى واحترامى للجميل

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم  الحمد لله وصيت عليه وذكرت الستوب 1.6420 وذكرت نقاط المتوقع يصعد لها  وصعد حتى 1.6375 6345 \6335  صحيح غلبنا ولكن بالنهاية الحمد لله   ومبروك لمن دخل به   بالنسبة للبقاء به لمن دخل هذا شأنكم ام انا فلن اجني الربح الا عند الهدف 1.6050 مالم يستجد جديد وسانوه عنه بوقته بإذن الله  حتى اللحضه النزول هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم  بالنسبة للشراء لا انصح به   اغلاق اليوم تحت 1.6260 متوقع الاسبوع القادم الهدف بإذن الله 1.6165\70 الاسبوع القادم   غصب عنه مو بكيفه سيذهب للهدف  ومتوقع مواصلة النزول للهدف بإذن الله 1.6050 باختراق 1.6150 والله اعلم  وبإمانه متوقع اكثر والله اعلم  واغلاق اليوم تحت 1.6230 فتوقعو الهدف 1.6050 ومتوقع اكثر والله اعلم  اليورو دولار وصيت عليه وحددت اهدافه حتى 1.4620 وذكرت اهدافه في حال واصل بعد الهدف  وذكرت الستوب 1.4810 وذكرت نقاط التصحيح من 1.4750 لل 1.4800 وصعد 1.4780 وصعد 1.4776 و 750 وغيرها والحمد لله وصل للهدف  ومبروووك لمن دخل به  الان امامه اهداف والله اعلم بعد كسر 1.4600  1.4570 \1.4525\1.4445\1.4405\1.4365\1.4330  الوصل للهدف وكسره متوقع الهدف الذي يليه وهكذا  مالم يكسر ويرتد ممكن الاستفادة منه وهكذا والستوب اقل من الهدف ب 5 نقاط  الان كموجه عامه على المدى البيعيد والله اعلم  ولو نزل تحت 1.4300 ندخل بموجه هابطة عامه بعيدها واهدافها كبيره والله اعلم  مالم يكسر 1.6300 فاي نزول فهو نزول تصحيحي لموجه عامه صاعده واهدافها قد تصل بها لل 1.5600\1.6000   والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الكيبل والله اعلم  بالنسبة للاغلاق الاغلاق تحت 1.6260 ممتاز يدعم النزول والله اعلم   كنت اتمنى الاغلاق تحت 1.6230 الاغلاق تحتها تاكيد لاهداف بعيدة للكيبل   الاغلاق فوق 1.6290 يدعم الصعود غير ذلك لاشي يدعم الصعود فالنزول هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم  اتمنى ما اكتبه التركيز علية والا ستفادة منه ليس ليوم انما للاسبوع القادم  ذكرت سابقا تحت 1.6425\30 فهو للنزول ولا زلت اقول وهي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول  الان كنزول يهمنا النقطة 1.6290 لو صعد فوقها يهمنا النقطة 1.6357 وممكن وضعها الستوب للبيع والبيع لو صعد من اقرب نقطة لها بعد مراقبة  اختراقها يضعف النزول ولا يلغيه فنكون حذرين  او البيع اذا تحت 1.6290 وهي الستوب او 1.6312 من بعد مراقبة  اهداف النزول بإذن الله  1.6165\70 باختراق 1.6196 اختراق 1.6165 هو تاكيد لاهداف 1.6155 و هدف 1.6080 وهدف 1.6050  النقطة 1.6030 هي مفتاح لموجه هابطة عامه والله اعلم باختراقها  فالمجال مفتوح له لل 1.5800 وهو هدف دبل توب على الاسبوعي  من1.5800 تقريبا او قبلها بكم نقطة ممكن الارتداد او مواصلة النزول  لو واصل نزول واختراق 1.5700 تاكيد للموجه العامه الهابطة  واهدافها بإذن الله  1.5560 \ 1.5400\1.5280  واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

     هذا ماذكرته نهاية الاسبوع الماضي وبداية هذا الاسبوع  والحمد لله وصل للنقطة 1.6050 كما توقعت بالملي   ومبروووووك لمن استفاد منه  والاسبوع القادم لكل حادث حديث

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم  الاغلاق 1.4620 وكأغلاق يومي ممتاز يدعم النزول واغلق على الهدف ليس محير كنزول انما حيرته هل بيواصل نزول ام بيصعد للتصحيح ثم ينزل   الان نراقب الافتتاح تحت 1.4650 فمتوقع نزول لو صعد فوقها صعود تصحيحي لمواصلة النزول  فالتصحيح يكون اما عند 1.4680 او 1.4720 او مابينهم المهم تحت 1,4720 والستوب للبيع 1.4730 والهدف بإذن 1.4530 تقريبا من الهدف اما يواصل نزول او يرتد للصعود  في حال واصل صعود فوق 1.4720 متوقع التصحيح عند 1.4790 او 1.4815 او مابينهم  والستوب للبيع 1.4825 والهدف بإذن الله 1.4480 + - تقريبا   بالنسبة للشراء نراقب الافتتاح فمن يرغب بالشراء يضع الستوب اللو او 1.4620 ويراقب النقاط السابقه  واذا استجد جديد سأبلغ عنه بإذن الله  وللمعلومية النزول تصحيحي لموجه عامه صاعدة فالتصحيح اما عند 1.4620 او 1.6325 وهدف الموجه العامه بإذن الله 1.5400\1.5600 اغلاق يوم تحت 1.4500 متوقع يصحح عند 1.6320 لو اغلق يوم الجمعة تحت 1.4620 لتأكد النزول لل 1.4325 والله اعلم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   والحمد لله وصل لهدفه واكثر من الهدف  ومبروووك لمن استفاد منه

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم الاغلاق 144.78  والله اعلم الاغلاق يدعم النزول  ولكن النقطة 145.60 التي ذكرتها الاسبوع الماضي يجب الا تخترق هي اخترقت وصعد 145.63 ونزل هي ماتزعجني والا لتاكد النزول العام له  النقطة 146.25 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم  البيع  نراقب التالي 145.40 مالم تخترق فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع في حال اخترقت لا يلغي النزول انما يضعفه والله اعلم فنراقب النقطة 146.25 مالم تخترق فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع  هدف النزول بإذن الله 140.20  اختراق اللو السابق 139.24 تاكيد للهدف الرئيسي بإذن الله 134\133 طبعا قبله اهداف اخرى   الشراء   نراقب النقطة 145.40 لو صعد فوقها ثم اخترق 145.63 ندخل شراء والستوب 145.40  ونراقب النقطة 146.25 باختراقها يتاكد الصعود  هدف الصعود الرئيسي بإذن الله 152.50 باختراق الهاي السابق 149.07  ومتوقع والله اعلم اختراقه بسهوله  طبعا قبله اهداف اخرى  واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله  واذا رأيت نقاط اخرى للبيع او الشراء سابلغ عنها بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   والمجنون باختراق 146.25 لا زال الصعود قائم بإذن الله  واستفدنا منه نزول وصعود خال الاسبوع والحمد لله  ولازال هدف قائم بإذن الله فوق 144.60  الهدف بإذن الله 148.50  ومن بعد الهدف لكل حادث حديث   والله الموفق

----------


## أبو خليل

اخي وصديقي ابو مروان جزاك الله خيراااااااااااا وما قصرت الان و زمااااااااااااااااان طبعااااااااا 
ولكن ولو سمحت لي بعتاب وهو انك لما تكون موجود ومتابع معنا بكون الوضع النفسي لنا افضل وهذا راي الجميع والله اعلم وطبعا حسب ظروفك يا استاااااااااااااااااااذنا العزيز و الطيب الغاالي ابو مروان الجميل  .. 
و بانتظااااااااار تحليلك على الكيبل للاسبوع القادم لانه بصراحة مهم لانه نهاية السنة وبعدها العطلات كما تعلم واتمنى انه تكون متفرغ لنا شوية لاهمية هذا الاسبوع .. 
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا   
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## أبو خليل

اخي وصديقي ابو مروان جزاك الله خيراااااااااااا وما قصرت الان و زمااااااااان طبعااااااااا 
ولكن ولو سمحت لي بعتاب وهو انك لما تكون موجود ومتابع معنا بكون الوضع النفسي لنا افضل وهذا راي الجميع والله اعلم وطبعا حسب ظروفك يا استاااااااااااااااااااذنا العزيز ابو مروان الجميل .. 
و بانتظااااااااار تحليلك على الكيبل للاسبوع القادم لانه بصراحة مهم لانه نهاية السنة وبعدها العطلات كما تعلم واتمنى انه تكون متفرغ لنا شوية لاهمية هذا الاسبوع .. 
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا   
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## رشدي

الف الف   مبروووووووووووك الارباح يا عمنا 
بارك الله فيك وجعل تعبك لأجل اخوانك فى ميزان حسناتك  
 منتظرينك الاسبوع القادم بمشيئة الله 
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## aljameel

> كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة السنة الهجرية الجديدة جعلها الله سنة خير وصحة وعافية.

  

> اخى الجميل كل عام وانت بخير  
> ونتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية

  

> كل سنة وانتم بخير ان شاء الله عام خير ورخاء وعافية لجميع المسلمين
> ودى واحترامى للجميل

 كل عام وانتم بالف خير 
سنة خير  إن شاء الله  على الجميع

----------


## aljameel

> اخي وصديقي ابو مروان جزاك الله خيراااااااااااا وما قصرت الان و زمااااااااااااااااان طبعااااااااا 
> ولكن ولو سمحت لي بعتاب وهو انك لما تكون موجود ومتابع معنا بكون الوضع النفسي لنا افضل وهذا راي الجميع والله اعلم وطبعا حسب ظروفك يا استاااااااااااااااااااذنا العزيز و الطيب الغاالي ابو مروان الجميل .. 
> و بانتظااااااااار تحليلك على الكيبل للاسبوع القادم لانه بصراحة مهم لانه نهاية السنة وبعدها العطلات كما تعلم واتمنى انه تكون متفرغ لنا شوية لاهمية هذا الاسبوع .. 
> وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا   
> وشكرااااااااااااااااااااا

  

> الف الف مبروووووووووووك الارباح يا عمنا 
> بارك الله فيك وجعل تعبك لأجل اخوانك فى ميزان حسناتك  
> منتظرينك الاسبوع القادم بمشيئة الله 
> تقبل تحياتى

 لك حق اخي ابو خليل بالعتب ولكن اتمنى أن تقدر مشاغلي 
بإذن الله ساكون بقدر المستطاع متواجد معكم خلال الاسبوع 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.6150  الاغلاق الاسبوعي تحت 1.6290 يدعم النزول والله اعلم  الاغلاق اليومي تحت 1.6151 يدعم النزول ولكن بفرق نقطة واحدة  الان ساتكلم عنه بشكل عام ليس ليوم انما للاسبوع المقبل والايام القادمه  من قبل ذكرت هدفه كموجه عامه 1.6050 ووصل للهدف الحمد لله بالتمام وذكرت اكثر من مرة مالم يخترق 1.6425 فهو للهف صعد حتى 1.6410 ولم يخترقها وقبلها وبعدها يصعد وينزل  وذكرت كسر 1.6184 تاكيد لهدف 1.6080 و هدف 1.6050 وذكرت هدف لدبل توب على الاسبوعي عند 1.5800 تقريبا او قبلها بكم نقطة وتقريبا هدف الدبل توب 1.5865 قابل للزيادة والله اعلم وذكرت من قبل كسر 1.6030 هو مفتاح لموجه هابطة عامة تاكيد للموجه العامه الهابطة كسر 1.5700   واهدافها بإذن الله  1.5560 \ 1.5400\1.5280  ولايزال السابق قائم والله اعلم كاهداف للموجه والدبل توب   الان نتكلم عن الوضع الحالي  ارجو التركيز على السابق والحالي والاستفادة منه بقدر المستطاع نزول وصعود خلال الاسبوع او الايام القادمه وساحاول التواجد معكم بقدر المستطاع  النقطة الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول كاغلاق للموجه الهابطة هي النقطة 1.6308 مجرد يلمسها او يخترقها ولو بنقطة هو اغلاق للموجه الهابطة العامه ولكن نكون حذرين نتوقع اي ارتداد للموجه وتمديدهدفها وهي بنسبة ضعيفه ولكن لابد من ذكرها تحسبا لها واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه   والله اعلم النقطة 1.6535 اختراقها ولو بنقطة تاكيد لاغلاق الموجه العامه الهابطة ودخولنا بموجه عامه صاعدها هدفها الرئيسي بإذن الله 1.7290 باختراق 1.6880 طبعا تاخذ وقت وقبلها اهداف انما كاتجاه عام للكيبل  والله اعلم الان بالوضع الحالي السعر 1.6150 نراقب الافتتاح تحت 1.6250\1.6260 وهي الستوب للبيع له هدف بإذن الله 1.5995 لو واصل نزول بعد الهدف وكسر 1.5970 له هدف اخر بإذن الله 1.5950 تقريبا لو واصل بعده له هدف اخر بإذن الله 1.6912 + - تقريبا في حال وصل للهدف بإذن الله 1.5995او 1.5950تقريبا وارتد فمتوقع صعود للتصحيح ثم مواصلة النزول ونفس الشي للهدف 1.5912 فغالبا مايكون التصحيح مابين 1.6050 لل 1.6080 او مابينهم فهذا تقريبا تزيد تنقص بعض الشي انما تقريبا بالنسبة للشراء بعد تاكد الستوب -5 من الهدف  والله اعلم كسر 1.5910 او 1.5900 فالمجال مفتوح له بالنزول  كاهداف تقريبا 1.5865 \1.5840\1.5820 والله اعلم   لو فتح على نزول ضعو الستوب 1.6155 او 1.6170 لو فتح على صعود كما ذكرت الستوب او نقطة يرتد منها في حال صعد وارتد نزول بعد مراقبة وتاكد من النزول   انا تكلمت بالسابق للنزول لانه هو سيد الموقف حتى اللحظه والله اعلم  بالنسبة للصعود كما ذكرت باختراق 1.6308 والتاكيد اختراق 1.6535  اغلاق يوم فوق 1.6151 يدعم الصعود ولكن بنسبة ضعيفه اغلاق يوم فوق 1.6290 يدعم الصعود والله اعلم  واذا مارأيت صعود واكون متواجد سأنوه عنه بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  ها أنا وضعت الشرح المفصل بالنقاط والستوبات والاهداف القريبه والبعيدة اعتقد واضحه بما فيه الكفاية لا يأتي احد ويقول غير واضح او مافهمت كما حصل الاسبوع الماضي وبصدق من يتعامل مع المعطيات التي ذكرتها بإذن الله يستفيد اذا الله كاتب له رزق فيها المطلوب المرونة من قبلكم والمتابعة وبالنهاية ما أنا الا مجتهد اصيب واخطى وضعو الخطى قبل الصواب والله الموفق  وللامانه لا ارغب بالكتابه عن الكيبل ولكن لشعبيته لديكم والمطالبة من قبلكم عليه عالخاص والعام بأن اكتب توصية او شرح وها انا وضعت ما اراه كأجتهاد والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق بالنسبة للمتابعة من قبلي اذا متواجد فلن ابخل عليكم بما اراه واذا رأيت غير ذلك قبل الافتتاح سابلغ عنه بإذن الله  وللمعلومية والله اعلم فوق 1.5800 فنحن بموجه صاعده هدفها بإذن الله 1.7600

----------


## صدام ارزيق

*جزاك الله كل خير يا طيب* **

----------


## abuobida

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخي الفاضل الجميل
 اذا تكرمت ممكن نظرة سريعه هلي الدولار ين انا بايع من 8980 الان الاقفال علي 9033 
جزاك الله خيرا 
ارجو الرد فقد سالتك مرتين الاسبوع الماضي عن وضع الباوند فرنك علي خلفية شرح لحضرتك سابق ذكرت فيه ان انسب نقطه بيع للباوند فرنك 6860 وكنت خسران فلم ترد والحمد لله انتهت علي خير
في النهاية ارجو الا تكون غضبان مني لاني انا الذي ذكرت ان هناك اخوان لا يستوعبون تحليك لكثره النقاط التي تذكرها دخولا وخروجا بيعا وشراءا وعلي الرغم اني مازلت عند راي الا ان الاختلاف يجب الا يفسد للود قضيه وفي النهايه هذه صفحتك وانت حر انا ما اردت الا الخير
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> اخي الفاضل الجميل
> اذا تكرمت ممكن نظرة سريعه هلي الدولار ين انا بايع من 8980 الان الاقفال علي 9033 
> جزاك الله خيرا 
> ارجو الرد فقد سالتك مرتين الاسبوع الماضي عن وضع الباوند فرنك علي خلفية شرح لحضرتك سابق ذكرت فيه ان انسب نقطه بيع للباوند فرنك 6860 وكنت خسران فلم ترد والحمد لله انتهت علي خير
> في النهاية ارجو الا تكون غضبان مني لاني انا الذي ذكرت ان هناك اخوان لا يستوعبون تحليك لكثره النقاط التي تذكرها دخولا وخروجا بيعا وشراءا وعلي الرغم اني مازلت عند راي الا ان الاختلاف يجب الا يفسد للود قضيه وفي النهايه هذه صفحتك وانت حر انا ما اردت الا الخير
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي ابوعبيدة لا اغضب ولاغيره انما الشرح ياخذ من الوقت والجهد وتاتي بتقول غير واضح فازعل من نفسي كل هذا التعب ومافيه فيه فائدة بتقول أنت وغيرك يقول بيستفيد 
بالنسبة للباوند فرنك يا اخي ذكرت نقطة متوقع يرتد منها فتكون نقطة بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد صعد بعدها خلاص انساه لا تلحق وراه فيكون للصعود واذا التبس عليك الوضع أسأل وانا اجيب اذا متواجد اما موضوع كثرة النقاط لكي الاستفادة منه ليس ليوم انما للايام القادمة وضعه مرجع لك اذا مقتنع به فثق تمام ما اكتبه هو مايملئيه علي ضميري فارجع للسابق هل النقاط التي ذكرتها صحيحة ام خطى هل اصابت ام لم تصب 
وها انا ارجع واقولك انت ومن لم يتضح له الشرح أسأل قبل التداول او بعده عن نقطة ما لم تتفهمها وانا سأجيب بإذن الله بقدلر المستطاع اذا متواجد وبالنهاية اذا لم تكن مقتنع فلا تدخل الا بقناعة وطبق ماسبق بما تجيده من تحليل فأن رأيت به فائدة فادخل وأن لم ترى فالابتعاد افضل والله اعلم وبالنهاية انا مجتهد اصيب واخطى  
بالنسبة لدولار ين والله اعلم الاغلاق 90.37  
والله اعلم متوقع الصعود وكهدف عام اول بإذن الله 92.50 
الان فوق 90.26 متوقع هدف 91.20 والله اعلم 
ولو نزل تحتها لل 90 فهو للصعود النزول والله اعلم نزول تصحيحي لمواصلة الصعود للهدف العام بإذن الله 
فلا انصحك بالبيع اي نزول له اغلق البيع ولو بخسارة مقبوله 
بالنسبة النزول لسعر بيعك ضعيف جدا ولكن احتمال لو نزل تحت 90 ممكن يصل لسعرك والله اعلم 
اسعدت لمشاركتك اخي ابوعبيدة 
والله يبعد عنك الخسارة 
راقبه لو صعد عند 91 او 90.95 احتمال يرتد ولست متاكد انما احتمال يرتد قريب لسعرك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 7106  المتوقع صعود كهدف بإذن الله  لدبل بوتوم 7280 او 7290 او 7300 تقريبا او قبلهم او القناعة  الشراء مراقبة الافتتاح والتوكل على الله الستوب للشراء 7063او 7060   ومجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول لو فتح على نزول من اقرب نقطة للستوب والدخول بعد مراقبه لو كسر 7060 يفضل الابتعاد احتمال يواصل نزول   المهم لو صعد للهدف بإذن الله فتكون والله اعلم فرصة بيع تحت 7317 وهي الستوب للبيع   وهدف البيع بإذن الله 6900 او القناعة  من بعد الهدف احتمال يواصل نزول او يرتد والله اعلم  فاذا لم يتحقق سناريو الصعود او الدبل بوتوم يرجى الابتعاد عنه حتى انوه عليه مرة اخرى   ---------------------------------------------  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.6830   والله اعلم فوق 1.6784 وهي الستوب للشراء متوقع صعود   والدخول شراء بعد مراقبة الافتتاح  والتاكد من الصعود اما بنزول لحدود 1.7800 تقريبا ويرتد او يفتح على صعود ولا ينزل المهم مراقبته قبل الدخول  المهم مع الصعود تقديم الستوب ولو لنقطة الدخول  الاهدف بإذن الله باختراق 1.7111   ساضع لكم جميع الاهداف انما الهدف الرئيسي 1.7435  1.7155\1.7185\1.7225\1.7285\1.7375\1.7405\1.7435  لو واصل صعود بعد 1.7440  المجال مفتوح له والله اعلم حتى 1.7600   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.4341  من قبل ذكرت مناطق التصحيح عند 1.4750 لل1.4800 والستوب 1.4810  والحمد لله صعد لل 1.4780 ومن بعدها نزل   وحددت اهدافه عند 1.4620 وذكرت لو كسر 1.4600 متوقع هدف 1.4325  وذكرت لو واصل نزول بعد 1.4300 متوقع مزيد من النزول ووصل لل 1.4259  الان والله اعلم   ساحدد هدفه الاسبوعي كتوقع تحت 1.4620 متوقع هدف اسبوعي بإذن الله 1.4080 تقريبا  بالنسبة للمتوقع ليوم الاثنين والله اعلم  نراقب الافتتاح متوقع صعود تصحيحي لحدود 1.4450 تزيد تنقص او قبلها المهم تحت 1.4470 وهي الستوب للبيع ومنها يرتد نزول لهدفه بإذن الله 1.4165 تقريبا من الهدف اما يواصل نزول او يرتد للتصحيح والله اعلم في حال صعد فوق 1.4470 ولم يرتد قبلها متوقع يصحح عند 1.4580 + - تقريبا   المهم تحت 1.4620   اهدافه بجميع الاحوال والله اعلم   1.4165\1.4120\1.4080  لو واصل نزول بعد 1.4080 لكل حادث حديث  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 8906  الان والله اعلم نراقب الافتتاح متوقع صعود تصحيحي عند 8940 + - تقريبا المهم تحت 8950 وهي الستوب للبيع وهدف بإذن الله 8750   لو صعد فوق 8950 متوقع يصحح عند 9000 + - تقريبا المهم تحت 9035 والله اعلم فهو صعود تصحيحي فالستوب للبيع اما نقطة الارتداد او 9035  والهدف بإذن الله 8720  والله اعلم له هدف عام نزول عند 8670 تقريبا   متوقع من الهدف ارتداد وصعود لاهداف صعودية ومجرد تتاكد سابلغ بها  لو واصل نزول بعد الهدف 8670 او 8650 متوقع مزيد من النزول لاهداف ابعد والله اعلم  لديه هدف رئيسي بإذن الله 8450 لل 8400  واحتمال يصل لل 8200 تقريبا ولست متاكد حتى اللحظه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6238  من الاسبوع الماضي وهو يتحرك بمنطقة واحدة تقريبا 150 تزيد وتنقص وهذا الجوز معودنا بالراليات بحكم متابعتي له السابقه الان هو كهدف عام نزل بما فيه الكفاية وتقريبا موجته الهابطة نهايتها عند 1.6165 تقريبا فاي نزول له بعد ذلك يكون امتداد للموجه الهابطة وتكون اهدافها بعيدة  الان مالم يكسر 1.6140 فالصعود هو سيد الموقف وهي نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول العام الرئيسي كهداف بعيده والله اعلم  المهم من يرغب الدخول بعقد صغير وتركه حتى بلوغ الهدف ولايستعجل عليه   سندخل شراء من السعر الحالي والستوب 1.6200   لو نزل تحت 1.6200 نراقبه مجرد يكسر 1.6140 نبيع والستوب 1.6200  1.6200 هي الستوب للشراء والبيع  فانتم راقبو وتوكلو على الله  ساضع الاهداف الاوليه الرئيسيه للشراء والبيع   هدف الشراء بإذن الله 1.6850   هدف البيع بإذن الله 1.5600   و متوقع له اهداف رئيسيه ثانية ابعد والله اعلم ولكن يهمنا الان اهدافنا ومن بعدهم لك حادث حديث متى رحلة الصعود او النزول الله علم ولكن متوقع الانفجار والله اعلم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 هذه ماذكرته الاسبوع الماضي والحمد لله نزل  ولازالت الفرصه قائمة والله اعلم كبيع  اليورو استرالي والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.6097  مراقبة الافتتاح تحت 1.6131 متوقع نزول وهي الستوب للبيع  صعد فوقها من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6190 بيع والستوب 1.6200  الاهداف بإذن الله 1.5830 \1.5640  لو واصل صعود فوق 1.6200 يفضل الانتظار   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.0420  والله اعلم متوقع صعود   مناطق شراء تقريبا تزيد تنقص بعض الشي  1.0305 \ 1.0265 \ 1.0235  الستوب 1.0195  الهدف بإذن الله  1.0600\1.0650\ 1.0700  له اهداف اخرى والله اعلم لو واصل صعود بعد 1.0700  واهداف بعيدة والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## أم حمودي

السلام عليكم اخي الجميل اريد نصيحة منك انا مبتدئة و ضعي لا يتحمل الخسارة بالنسبة لليورو دولار انا في وضعية البيع عند 1.4355  هل اغلق الصفقة عند الصفر او انتظر نزوله
علما حسابي 2400 دولار النقطة ب10 ارجو نصحي و شكرا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي الجميل اريد نصيحة منك انا مبتدئة و ضعي لا يتحمل الخسارة بالنسبة لليورو دولار انا في وضعية البيع عند 1.4355 هل اغلق الصفقة عند الصفر او انتظر نزوله
> علما حسابي 2400 دولار النقطة ب10 ارجو نصحي و شكرا

 هلا اختي أم حمودي 
اولا كنصيحة لاتعملي عقد باكثر من دولار حسابك لايتحمل اكثر من ذلك  والخيار لك بصراحة عقد بـ 10 دولار مخاطرة كبيرة المحترفين لايخاطرو بما انتي مخاطره به والله اعلم 
ثانياً اول شي تعمليه عند فتح التداول اعملي استوب للبيع عند 1.4350 
واذا نزل راقبي وارضي بالمقسوم  واذ رغبتي بالاستمرار تقديم الستوب مع النزول وهكذا 
واذا رغبتي بالبيع مرة اخرى راقبى النقاط التى ذكرتها ولا تستعجلي رجاءءءءءءء 
راقبي النقطة الاولى صعد فوقها راقبي النقطة الثانية 
البيع من عند النقطة 1.4450 تزيد بعض الشي او تنقص والستوب 1.4470 
واذا صعد فوق 1.4470 يفضل البيع عند من 1.4570 لل 1.4600 والستوب 1.4625 
والاهداف كما ذكرت والله الموفق 
 لا للاستعجال فوات ربح ولا خسارة

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم مارايك بالباوند ممكن ينزل 1.6100 قبل الصعود ام الصعود ثم النزول

----------


## أم حمودي

كلامك صحيح يا اخي انا خسرت كل فلوسي قبل هالمرة و الحين استلفت عشان هيك وضعي ما يتحمل الخسارة
الف شكر على نصيحتك و رح اعمل بنصايحك و انشاله خير واتمنالك كل التوفيق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم تكون على الكيبل والاسترالي دولار رأس وكتفين  هدف الكيبل بإذن الله 1000 نقطة  هدف الاسترالي دولار بإذن الله 475 نقطة  قابلين للزيادة والله اعلم  سارفق الشارتان للكيبل والاسترالي    هذا شارت الكيبل متساوي الكتفين تقريبا عند 1.6741و 1.6743  انا وضعت نقطة 1.6308 هي الستوب للبيع  ماعليكم الا مراقبته ورسم الشارت لديكم ومراقبة خط الرقبة تحته فهو بإذن الله لهدفه 1000 نقطة  تقريبا هدف الرأس والكتفين متساوي مع اهداف الموجه الهابطة في حال نزل التي ذكرتها بالتوصية عليه  والله اعلم      وهذا شارت الاسترالي دولار  وتقريبا متساوي مع اهداف الموجه الهابطة كما ذكرتها بالتوصية عليه  الستوب 8955 الحالي او اذا صعد فوقها 9035  انتم ارسمو الشارت لديكم المهم تحت خط الرقبة الاهم عدم اغلاق فوق خط الرقبة وبإذن الله لهدفه  والله اعلم      موفقين بإذن الله  واسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم لديه الرغبة بالصعود  المهم بعد التوكل على الله مراقبته قبل الدخول  السعر الحالي 145.43  الستوب 145.20   الهدف بإذن الله 147.20 \ 148.30  او القناعة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.6150  الاغلاق الاسبوعي تحت 1.6290 يدعم النزول والله اعلم  الاغلاق اليومي تحت 1.6151 يدعم النزول ولكن بفرق نقطة واحدة  الان ساتكلم عنه بشكل عام ليس ليوم انما للاسبوع المقبل والايام القادمه  من قبل ذكرت هدفه كموجه عامه 1.6050 ووصل للهدف الحمد لله بالتمام وذكرت اكثر من مرة مالم يخترق 1.6425 فهو للهف صعد حتى 1.6410 ولم يخترقها وقبلها وبعدها يصعد وينزل  وذكرت كسر 1.6184 تاكيد لهدف 1.6080 و هدف 1.6050 وذكرت هدف لدبل توب على الاسبوعي عند 1.5800 تقريبا او قبلها بكم نقطة وتقريبا هدف الدبل توب 1.5865 قابل للزيادة والله اعلم وذكرت من قبل كسر 1.6030 هو مفتاح لموجه هابطة عامة تاكيد للموجه العامه الهابطة كسر 1.5700   واهدافها بإذن الله  1.5560 \ 1.5400\1.5280  ولايزال السابق قائم والله اعلم كاهداف للموجه والدبل توب   الان نتكلم عن الوضع الحالي  ارجو التركيز على السابق والحالي والاستفادة منه بقدر المستطاع نزول وصعود خلال الاسبوع او الايام القادمه وساحاول التواجد معكم بقدر المستطاع  النقطة الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول كاغلاق للموجه الهابطة هي النقطة 1.6308 مجرد يلمسها او يخترقها ولو بنقطة هو اغلاق للموجه الهابطة العامه ولكن نكون حذرين نتوقع اي ارتداد للموجه وتمديدهدفها وهي بنسبة ضعيفه ولكن لابد من ذكرها تحسبا لها واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه   والله اعلم النقطة 1.6535 اختراقها ولو بنقطة تاكيد لاغلاق الموجه العامه الهابطة ودخولنا بموجه عامه صاعدها هدفها الرئيسي بإذن الله 1.7290 باختراق 1.6880 طبعا تاخذ وقت وقبلها اهداف انما كاتجاه عام للكيبل  والله اعلم الان بالوضع الحالي السعر 1.6150 نراقب الافتتاح تحت 1.6250\1.6260 وهي الستوب للبيع له هدف بإذن الله 1.5995 لو واصل نزول بعد الهدف وكسر 1.5970 له هدف اخر بإذن الله 1.5950 تقريبا لو واصل بعده له هدف اخر بإذن الله 1.6912 + - تقريبا في حال وصل للهدف بإذن الله 1.5995او 1.5950تقريبا وارتد فمتوقع صعود للتصحيح ثم مواصلة النزول ونفس الشي للهدف 1.5912 فغالبا مايكون التصحيح مابين 1.6050 لل 1.6080 او مابينهم فهذا تقريبا تزيد تنقص بعض الشي انما تقريبا بالنسبة للشراء بعد تاكد الستوب -5 من الهدف  والله اعلم كسر 1.5910 او 1.5900 فالمجال مفتوح له بالنزول  كاهداف تقريبا 1.5865 \1.5840\1.5820 والله اعلم   لو فتح على نزول ضعو الستوب 1.6155 او 1.6170 لو فتح على صعود كما ذكرت الستوب او نقطة يرتد منها في حال صعد وارتد نزول بعد مراقبة وتاكد من النزول   انا تكلمت بالسابق للنزول لانه هو سيد الموقف حتى اللحظه والله اعلم  بالنسبة للصعود كما ذكرت باختراق 1.6308 والتاكيد اختراق 1.6535  اغلاق يوم فوق 1.6151 يدعم الصعود ولكن بنسبة ضعيفه اغلاق يوم فوق 1.6290 يدعم الصعود والله اعلم  واذا مارأيت صعود واكون متواجد سأنوه عنه بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  ها أنا وضعت الشرح المفصل بالنقاط والستوبات والاهداف القريبه والبعيدة اعتقد واضحه بما فيه الكفاية لا يأتي احد ويقول غير واضح او مافهمت كما حصل الاسبوع الماضي وبصدق من يتعامل مع المعطيات التي ذكرتها بإذن الله يستفيد اذا الله كاتب له رزق فيها المطلوب المرونة من قبلكم والمتابعة وبالنهاية ما أنا الا مجتهد اصيب واخطى وضعو الخطى قبل الصواب والله الموفق  وللامانه لا ارغب بالكتابه عن الكيبل ولكن لشعبيته لديكم والمطالبة من قبلكم عليه عالخاص والعام بأن اكتب توصية او شرح وها انا وضعت ما اراه كأجتهاد والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق بالنسبة للمتابعة من قبلي اذا متواجد فلن ابخل عليكم بما اراه واذا رأيت غير ذلك قبل الافتتاح سابلغ عنه بإذن الله   وللمعلومية والله اعلم فوق 1.5800 فنحن بموجه صاعده هدفها بإذن الله 1.7600

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 7106  المتوقع صعود كهدف بإذن الله لدبل بوتوم 7280 او 7290 او 7300 تقريبا او قبلهم او القناعة  الشراء مراقبة الافتتاح والتوكل على الله الستوب للشراء 7063او 7060   ومجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول لو فتح على نزول من اقرب نقطة للستوب والدخول بعد مراقبه لو كسر 7060 يفضل الابتعاد احتمال يواصل نزول   المهم لو صعد للهدف بإذن الله فتكون والله اعلم فرصة بيع تحت 7317 وهي الستوب للبيع   وهدف البيع بإذن الله 6900 او القناعة  من بعد الهدف احتمال يواصل نزول او يرتد والله اعلم  فاذا لم يتحقق سناريو الصعود او الدبل بوتوم يرجى الابتعاد عنه حتى انوه عليه مرة اخرى   ---------------------------------------------  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.6830   والله اعلم فوق 1.6784 وهي الستوب للشراء متوقع صعود   والدخول شراء بعد مراقبة الافتتاح والتاكد من الصعود اما بنزول لحدود 1.7800 تقريبا ويرتد او يفتح على صعود ولا ينزل المهم مراقبته قبل الدخول  المهم مع الصعود تقديم الستوب ولو لنقطة الدخول  الاهدف بإذن الله باختراق 1.7111   ساضع لكم جميع الاهداف انما الهدف الرئيسي 1.7435  1.7155\1.7185\1.7225\1.7285\1.7375\1.7405\1.7435  لو واصل صعود بعد 1.7440  المجال مفتوح له والله اعلم حتى 1.7600   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.4341  من قبل ذكرت مناطق التصحيح عند 1.4750 لل1.4800 والستوب 1.4810  والحمد لله صعد لل 1.4780 ومن بعدها نزل   وحددت اهدافه عند 1.4620 وذكرت لو كسر 1.4600 متوقع هدف 1.4325  وذكرت لو واصل نزول بعد 1.4300 متوقع مزيد من النزول ووصل لل 1.4259  الان والله اعلم   ساحدد هدفه الاسبوعي كتوقع تحت 1.4620 متوقع هدف اسبوعي بإذن الله 1.4080 تقريبا  بالنسبة للمتوقع ليوم الاثنين والله اعلم  نراقب الافتتاح متوقع صعود تصحيحي لحدود 1.4450 تزيد تنقص او قبلها المهم تحت 1.4470 وهي الستوب للبيع ومنها يرتد نزول لهدفه بإذن الله 1.4165 تقريبا من الهدف اما يواصل نزول او يرتد للتصحيح والله اعلم في حال صعد فوق 1.4470 ولم يرتد قبلها متوقع يصحح عند 1.4580 + - تقريبا   المهم تحت 1.4620   اهدافه بجميع الاحوال والله اعلم   1.4165\1.4120\1.4080  لو واصل نزول بعد 1.4080 لكل حادث حديث  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 8906  الان والله اعلم نراقب الافتتاح متوقع صعود تصحيحي عند 8940 + - تقريبا المهم تحت 8950 وهي الستوب للبيع وهدف بإذن الله 8750   لو صعد فوق 8950 متوقع يصحح عند 9000 + - تقريبا المهم تحت 9035 والله اعلم فهو صعود تصحيحي فالستوب للبيع اما نقطة الارتداد او 9035  والهدف بإذن الله 8720  والله اعلم له هدف عام نزول عند 8670 تقريبا   متوقع من الهدف ارتداد وصعود لاهداف صعودية ومجرد تتاكد سابلغ بها  لو واصل نزول بعد الهدف 8670 او 8650 متوقع مزيد من النزول لاهداف ابعد والله اعلم  لديه هدف رئيسي بإذن الله 8450 لل 8400  واحتمال يصل لل 8200 تقريبا ولست متاكد حتى اللحظه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> هذه ماذكرته الاسبوع الماضي والحمد لله نزل  ولازالت الفرصه قائمة والله اعلم كبيع  اليورو استرالي والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.6097  مراقبة الافتتاح تحت 1.6131 متوقع نزول وهي الستوب للبيع  صعد فوقها من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6190 بيع والستوب 1.6200  الاهداف بإذن الله 1.5830 \1.5640  لو واصل صعود فوق 1.6200 يفضل الانتظار   والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.0420  والله اعلم متوقع صعود   مناطق شراء تقريبا تزيد تنقص بعض الشي  1.0305 \ 1.0265 \ 1.0235  الستوب 1.0195  الهدف بإذن الله  1.0600\1.0650\ 1.0700  له اهداف اخرى والله اعلم لو واصل صعود بعد 1.0700  واهداف بعيدة والله اعلم  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   والله اعلم تكون على الكيبل والاسترالي دولار رأس وكتفين  هدف الكيبل بإذن الله 1000 نقطة  هدف الاسترالي دولار بإذن الله 475 نقطة  قابلين للزيادة والله اعلم  سارفق الشارتان للكيبل والاسترالي    هذا شارت الكيبل متساوي الكتفين تقريبا عند 1.6741و 1.6743  انا وضعت نقطة 1.6308 هي الستوب للبيع  ماعليكم الا مراقبته ورسم الشارت لديكم ومراقبة خط الرقبة تحته فهو بإذن الله لهدفه 1000 نقطة  تقريبا هدف الرأس والكتفين متساوي مع اهداف الموجه الهابطة في حال نزل التي ذكرتها بالتوصية عليه  والله اعلم      وهذا شارت الاسترالي دولار  وتقريبا متساوي مع اهداف الموجه الهابطة كما ذكرتها بالتوصية عليه  الستوب 8955 الحالي او اذا صعد فوقها 9035  انتم ارسمو الشارت لديكم المهم تحت خط الرقبة الاهم عدم اغلاق فوق خط الرقبة وبإذن الله لهدفه  والله اعلم      موفقين بإذن الله   واسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع

     للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون والله اعلم لديه الرغبة بالصعود  المهم بعد التوكل على الله مراقبته قبل الدخول  السعر الحالي 145.43  الستوب 145.20   الهدف بإذن الله 147.20 \ 148.30  او القناعة   والله الموفق

   هاهو الان عند 145.33 يستاهل المغامرة والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

للمغامر واكرررررررررر للمغامر  والله اعلم اليورو دولار لن يكسر 1.4290 بالوقت الحالي الا بعد التصحيح وهي الستوب للشراء   السعر الحالي 1.4300  والهدف بإذن الله القناعه او نقاط التصحيح التي ذكرتها بالتوصية  موفقين بإذن الله  انا مابدخله بذكره كالمجنون واليورو لكم من لايجيد التعامل معهم الافضل الانتظار  دخولي كمضارب هدفي القناعة الا اذا واصل صعود متابعه ومراقبه

----------


## BRUFEN

أخوي أبو مروان عندي حساب ما أقدر أشتري ولا أبيع 
إلا في عملة الدولار فرنك فقط لأن حسابي منتف 
ومنتهي فلو تكرمت ويسمح وقتك تعطيني رأيك وخبرتك 
ولا عليك امر

----------


## رشدي

تسجيل حضور ومتابعة 
بارك الله فيك يا اخى

----------


## lionofegypt2020

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو مروان

----------


## رشدي

دخلنا شراء على المجنون  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أخوي أبو مروان عندي حساب ما أقدر أشتري ولا أبيع 
> إلا في عملة الدولار فرنك فقط لأن حسابي منتف 
> ومنتهي فلو تكرمت ويسمح وقتك تعطيني رأيك وخبرتك 
> ولا عليك امر

 انا وضعت توصية له وحددت نقاط الدخول ولا تستعجل الافضل المراقبة بالاول بما أن حسابك لا يتحمل وساحاول مساعدتك به اذا ما رأيت شي والله يرزقك يارب   

> تسجيل حضور ومتابعة 
> بارك الله فيك يا اخى

  

> جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو مروان

  

> دخلنا شراء على المجنون  
> والله الموفق

 موفقين بإذن الله 
سامحونا النوم غلاب

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم 
تحت 1.6250 متوقع هدف بإذن الله 1.5995 
ولكن لو صعد فوق 1.6200 اخذ الحذر 
فمن يرغب بالبيع اما يضع الستوب 1.6205 او 1.6250 
لو صعد فوقهم من اقرب نقطة لل 1.6308 وهي الستوب للكيبل على المدى البعيد والقريب 
الان والله اعلم فوق 1.6115 متوقع يصعد لل 1.6190 تقريبا او اقل بكم نقطة 
لو نزل تحت 1.6115 امامه 1.6075 بكسرها وبكسر اللو 1.6050 سيذهب للهدف 1.5995 
والباقي كما بالتوصية 
فانتم الان التعامل بمرونه بما ذكرته من معطيات 
وافضل البيع بتوزيع العقود اقصد العقد الذي بتدخل به توزعه لكذا عقد فرضا عقدك بدولار فليكن الدخول اما بـ 20 او 30 سنت وهكذاونفس الشي لو دخلت بعمله اخرى   
اليورو دولار 
من دخل به كما نوهت عليه عند 1.4300 يضع الستوب 1.4310 
فلو نزل تحت 1.4310 امامه 1.4290 بكسرها وبكسر 1.4249 متوقع هدف بإذن الله  1.6224 
لو نزل تحت 1.4220 متوقع لاهداف اخرى 
اتوقع لو صعد الان فوق 1.4356 اتوقع بيصعد لنقطة التصحيح اوقبلها وساراقبه وسانوه عنه بإذن الله اذا استجد جديد انما حتى اللحظه كما بالتوصية   
المجنون الحمدد لله دخلنا به بستوب صغير اليوم 
الان من يرغب يرفع الستوب 145.45\50  
لازلت اتوقع الصعود حتى اللحظه والله اعلم 
ومن يرغب الدخول الان يراقب ويتوكل على الله والستوب كما ذكرت او السابق 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## رشدي

خرجنا بربح الحمد لله من صفقة المجنون

----------


## aljameel

> خرجنا بربح الحمد لله من صفقة المجنون

 مبرووك تستاهل كل خير 
لاتخاف قوي قلبك الا اذا عقد مرهق للحساب فلا تقوي قلبك

----------


## أم حمودي

السلام عليكم ممكن تعرفوني مين هذا المجنون؟؟؟
انا لسى ما اعرف مجنون غير اليورو دولار

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون والله اعلم لديه الرغبة بالصعود  المهم بعد التوكل على الله مراقبته قبل الدخول  السعر الحالي 145.43  الستوب 145.20   الهدف بإذن الله 147.20 \ 148.30  او القناعة   والله الموفق

   

> هاهو الان عند 145.33 يستاهل المغامرة والله اعلم

 المجنون والله اعلم  الان بين نقطتين 146.15 و 145.63  باختراق 146.15 سيذهب 146.80 اختراق 146.90 سيذهب للهدف الاول بإذن الله  مالم يخترق 146.90 ممكن الاغلاق والبيع والستوب 146.90 كمضارب والاستفادة منه كنزول ولو بكم نقطة ومعاودة الشراء مرة اخرى من اقرب نقطة لل 146.15 او 145.65 اذا نزل  مالم ينزل الاغلاق والبيع بالمراقبة وعدم الاستعجال رجاءءء خاص  الان لمن معه من البداية او دخل متاخر   تقديم الستوب لل 145.62  لونزل تحت الستوب سندخل من نقطة اخرى وحتى اللحظه والله اعلم الصعود هو سيد الموقف   ومن لا يجيد المضاربه البقاء به حتى بلوغ الهدف الاول او الثاني او القناعة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ممكن تعرفوني مين هذا المجنون؟؟؟
> انا لسى ما اعرف مجنون غير اليورو دولار

 الباوند (الاسترليني) ين
GBP JPY 
هو المجنون كمسمى دارج له لسرعة حركته صعود ونزول

----------


## رشدي

> مبرووك تستاهل كل خير 
> لاتخاف قوي قلبك الا اذا عقد مرهق للحساب فلا تقوي قلبك

  
دخلت ب 20 % من الحساب وخرجنا بالقناعة 
بارك الله فيما رزق حتى نستطيع الدخول ثانية من الارباح 
الحمد والشكر لله  
ننتظر فرصة ثانية

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون والله اعلم لديه الرغبة بالصعود  المهم بعد التوكل على الله مراقبته قبل الدخول  السعر الحالي 145.43  الستوب 145.20   الهدف بإذن الله 147.20 \ 148.30  او القناعة   والله الموفق

   

> هاهو الان عند 145.33 يستاهل المغامرة والله اعلم

   

> المجنون والله اعلم   الان بين نقطتين 146.15 و 145.63  باختراق 146.15 سيذهب 146.80 اختراق 146.90 سيذهب للهدف الاول بإذن الله  مالم يخترق 146.90 ممكن الاغلاق والبيع والستوب 146.90 كمضارب والاستفادة منه كنزول ولو بكم نقطة ومعاودة الشراء مرة اخرى من اقرب نقطة لل 146.15 او 145.65 اذا نزل  مالم ينزل الاغلاق والبيع بالمراقبة وعدم الاستعجال رجاءءء خاص  الان لمن معه من البداية او دخل متاخر   تقديم الستوب لل 145.62  لونزل تحت الستوب سندخل من نقطة اخرى وحتى اللحظه والله اعلم الصعود هو سيد الموقف   ومن لا يجيد المضاربه البقاء به حتى بلوغ الهدف الاول او الثاني او القناعة  والله الموفق

    الان والله اعلم اتوقع فرصة لمن لم يدخل من البداية  السعر الحالي 145.81  والله اعلم اتوقع لا يكسر 145.63   الستوب 145.62

----------


## أم حمودي

شو بخصوص اليورو دولار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أم حمودي

شكلو كسر ال 1.4290

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم جميعا 
نمنا وصحينا والمجنون كما هو لا راضي يخترق 146.15 ولا يكسر 146.63

----------


## aljameel

> شو بخصوص اليورو دولار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

  

> شكلو كسر ال 1.4290

  
هلا أم حمودي 
اليورو لازال معك  
بإذن الله بكسر 1.4270 هنشوفه عند 1.4220 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

المجنون بكسره 145.62  
ساراقبه وبإذن الله ندخل من نقطة جيدة 
ومن يرغب ببيعه من السعر الحالي 145.61 يضع استوب مناسب لحسابه او 146.15 
والدخول بمراقبة  
والهدف القناعة  
ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول 
والله الموفق

----------


## 4Xtrader555

> السلام عليكم جميعا 
> نمنا وصحينا والمجنون كما هو لا راضي يخترق 146.15 ولا يكسر 146.63

 نوم العوافى يا غالى 
التداول سيكون فى مجال محدود نظرا لغياب البيانات وايضا فيما يتعلق بالاستعداد لاعياد الميلاد تبعهم 
وستبداء العطلات خلال هذا الاسبوع 
موضوعك ممتاز ويعبر عن اتقان فى التعامل مع السوق 
بالتوفيق

----------


## medo_medo

> المجنون بكسره 145.62  
> ساراقبه وبإذن الله ندخل من نقطة جيدة 
> ومن يرغب ببيعه من السعر الحالي 145.61 يضع استوب مناسب لحسابه او 146.15 
> والدخول بمراقبة  
> والهدف القناعة  
> ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول 
> والله الموفق

 احنا ولا دخلين بيع و لا شراء كفايه 25  نقطه اللى راحوا

----------


## aljameel

> نوم العوافى يا غالى  التداول سيكون فى مجال محدود نظرا لغياب البيانات وايضا فيما يتعلق بالاستعداد لاعياد الميلاد تبعهم  وستبداء العطلات خلال هذا الاسبوع  موضوعك ممتاز ويعبر عن اتقان فى التعامل مع السوق  بالتوفيق

 الله يعافيك ياغالي
تقديري واحترامي لمرورك وتشريفك 
فعلا التداول في مجال محدود للاسباب التي ذكرتها  
اعتز أستاذي بشهادتك للموضوع   
تحياتي لك بلا حدود

----------


## aljameel

> احنا ولا دخلين بيع و لا شراء كفايه 25 نقطه اللى راحوا

 وليه زعلان ياغالي 
ابشر بالعوض بإذن الله 
وبإذن الله 250 نقطة الصبر حتى يتضح السوق  
اخي العذر انا وضعت الستوب قريب تحسبا لاي طارئ 
يضرب 10 ستوبات بهدف واحد بإذن الله تتعوض 
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

> شكلو كسر ال 1.4290

 عندي وصل الى 1.4280

----------


## aljameel

> عندي وصل الى 1.4280

  
فعلا وصل 1.4279

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة 
ولنا لقاء بإذن الله بعد الصلاة

----------


## أم حمودي

انا بعت عند 1.4294
انتظر توجيهاتكم
شكرا

----------


## BuBader

> الان أستاذنكم للصلاة 
> ولنا لقاء بإذن الله بعد الصلاة

  تقبل الله

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم   البيع من اقرب نقطة لل 146.15 بفارق 5 لل 10 نقاط  كموجه صاعده  فوق 145.20 هدفه بإذن الله 147.20 بشرط اختراق 146.15  فأنتم تعاملو معه مابين 145.20 و 146.15  بيع من فوق وشراء من تحت وهكذا   الستوب للبيع 146.15  الستوب للشراء 145.20  والنقطة 145.65 فوقها تتوقع الصعود تحتها تتوقع النزول   هي لفهم حركته الحالية مابين 145.20 و146.15 اكثر وليست مؤكدة انما تساعد  وداخل موجه صاعده اكبر من السابقة  فوق 143.80 هدفه بإذن الله 148.20\30  وداخل موجه اكبر من السابقات فوق 142 هدفه بإذن الله 152.50  هل تتحقق اهداف الموجات الله اعلم   انما نتعامل بما هو امامنا من معطيات   فمن يجيد التعامل بالمعطيات التي ذكرتها والله اعلم سيجني الكثير منه صعود ونزول اليوم وكل يوم بإذن الله وتوفيقه  والربح بالقناعة او متابعته   ماقصدته لمن يجيد المضاربه العب معه نزول وصعود  50 على 100 نهاية اليوم 500 نقطة بإذن الله  المهم العقد صغير لايؤثر بالحساب رجاءءء  حتى يمكن تداركه لو عكس او شمعات ليموزين توقع اي شي    والله يكتب لنا و لكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> انا بعت عند 1.4294
> انتظر توجيهاتكم
> شكرا

 اغلقي اذا امكن الان او استغلال اي نزول  الان والله اعلم صاعد لهدف1.4400 قابل للزيادة فوق 1.4280  والله اعلم  نصيحة لاتبيع عند القاع ولاتشتري عند القمة  فمن يرغب باليورو شراء يضع الستوب اللو الحالي او 1.4310  والخيارلكم

----------


## aljameel

> اغلقي اذا امكن الان او استغلال اي نزول  الان والله اعلم صاعد لهدف1.4400 قابل للزيادة فوق 1.4280  والله اعلم  نصيحة لاتبيع عند القاع ولاتشتري عند القمة  فمن يرغب باليورو شراء يضع الستوب اللو الحالي او 1.4310   والخيارلكم

   والله اعلم اهداف اليورو لو واصل صعود بعد 1.4400 متوقع هدف بإذن الله 1.4470  واصل بعده متوقع هدف بإذن الله 1.4540 او 1.4515 والمجال مفتوح له بعد 1.4550 لل 1.4600 تقريبا   المهم مراقبة نقاط التصحيح التي ذكرتها بالتوصية علية ومطابقتها مع الحالي   والله الموفق

----------


## أم حمودي

شكرا على التنبيه اقفلت الصفقة شكرا

----------


## الوجد

جزاك الله خير ورحم الله والديك
وجعل ماتقدمه لنا  في ميزان حسناتك 
مشكوووووووور على اليورو والمجنون توجيهك للباوند بائع 16158 الوقف 16250 هل البيع صحيح وهل احتفظ فيه  ابومروان عملت بتوجيهاتك 
نقدر مشاغلك تواجدك يبعث الاطمئنان  ياطيب

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا على التنبيه اقفلت الصفقة شكرا

 لا شكر على واجب   

> جزاك الله خير ورحم الله والديك
> وجعل ماتقدمه لنا في ميزان حسناتك 
> مشكوووووووور على اليورو والمجنون توجيهك للباوند بائع 16158 الوقف 16250 هل البيع صحيح وهل احتفظ فيه ابومروان عملت بتوجيهاتك 
> نقدر مشاغلك تواجدك يبعث الاطمئنان ياطيب

 جزاك الله خير 
الحمد لله تستاهل كل خير 
القريب البعيد متاواجد معكم بقدر المستطاع  
والله اعلم 
اليورو لازال لاهدافه بإذن الله حتى اللحظه والله اعلم واذا استجد جديد سانوه عنه 
المجنون كما ذكرت  
الكيبل كما ذكرت بالسابق لا جديد اي صعود تحت 1.6250 فهو للبيع والله اعلم 
بيعك ممتاز والستوب كما هو او ضع الهاي اليوم استوب او نقطة دخولك 
واخذ الحذر لو صعد فوق 1.6200 لايلغي النزول انما الحذر واجب 
وكما ذكرت اليوم الكيبل بكسر 1.6075\70 بإذن الله هاتشوفه عند الهدف والباقي كما ذكرت بالتوصية عليه باقي الاهداف 
وحتى اللحظه والله اعلم النزول هو سيد الموقف 
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## مبارز

ممكن أخي الكريم تحليلك للكندي 
هل هو الي نزول ام اكتفي بالنزول الي 540

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن أخي الكريم تحليلك للكندي 
> هل هو الي نزول ام اكتفي بالنزول الي 540

 هلا اخي  
والله اعلم 
المتوقع صعود لهدف بإذن الله 1.0850 
الان راقبه فوق 1.0540 متوقع الصعود والله اعلم 
صحيح نزل تحتها ولكن الدخول الامن فوقها والله اعلم  
لا تستعجل بالدخول ومجرد تدخل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول مع الارتفاع  
لتطمئن على الصعود لابد يصعد فوق 635 حتى نتاكد من الصعود تقريبا  
النزول الغير متوقع اليوم بهذا الشكل محير نوع ما ولكن فوق 1.0500 فالصعود قائم انما يفضل كما ذكرت النقطة 
لو نزل تحت 1.0500 الابتعاد عنه والانتظار افضل والله اعلم 
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## مبارز

شكر أخي الكيرم علي تحليلك للكندي و بارك الله فيك

----------


## ربحان خسران

اخي العزيز ممكن تحليلك  gbp / gpy  هل ممكن يكون نزول الى مستويات 145.50 
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

> اخي العزيز ممكن تحليلك gbp / gpy هل ممكن يكون نزول الى مستويات 145.50 
> تحياتي

 هلا اخي تقصد المجنون لانه في غلط بكتابة الين الحرف الاول 
بالاول هل انت ربحان من توصياتي ام خسران  
والله اعلم كما ذكرت الصعود هو سيد الموقف حتى اللحظة وذكرت اهداف الشراء 
فاي نزول استغلاله للشراء والستوب 145.20 او 145.50  
بالنسبة للنزول لل 145.50 حتى اللحظة لا ارى نزول فانت راقبه فوق146 لا اتوقع ينزل لو اغلق شمعة الاربع ساعات فوق 146.16 فهو دعم للصعود ولا اتوقع ينزل لل 145.50 
امامه مقاومهعند 146.90 مالم يخترقها ويرتد وينزل تحت 146.15 احتمال ينزل قريب من 145.50 ولكن المتوقع اختراقها والله اعلم 
ولكن كل شي محتمل نزول وصعود الله اعلم انما كمعطيات بتقول صعود 
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## ربحان خسران

> هلا اخي تقصد المجنون لانه في غلط بكتابة الين الحرف الاول 
> بالاول هل انت ربحان من توصياتي ام خسران  
> والله اعلم كما ذكرت الصعود هو سيد الموقف حتى اللحظة وذكرت اهداف الشراء 
> فاي نزول استغلاله للشراء والستوب 145.20 او 145.50  
> بالنسبة للنزول لل 145.50 حتى اللحظة لا ارى نزول فانت راقبه فوق146 لا اتوقع ينزل لو اغلق شمعة الاربع ساعات فوق 146.16 فهو دعم للصعود ولا اتوقع ينزل لل 145.50 
> امامه مقاومهعند 146.90 مالم يخترقها ويرتد وينزل تحت 146.15 احتمال ينزل قريب من 145.50 ولكن المتوقع اختراقها والله اعلم 
> ولكن كل شي محتمل نزول وصعود الله اعلم انما كمعطيات بتقول صعود 
> موفق بإذن الله

  
جزاك الله خير

----------


## mj 007

اخي المحترم ممكن تحليلك الين USD/JPY
مع الشكر

----------


## aljameel

> اخي المحترم ممكن تحليلك الين USD/JPY
> مع الشكر

  
هلا اخي 
والله اعلم صاعد واي نزول تصحيحي  فوق 90 فرصة شراء 
هدفه بإذن الله 92 \ 92.50 
والله الموفق

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

اخي الجميل هل ممكن توضيح وضع اليورو والباوند تفضلا منك بعيدا عن هذا الزخم من الارقام ؟ والتي لا يستطيع فهمها ومتابعتها الا المحترفين ؟ ارجو توضيح لما تراه هو حالي بعيدا عن التوقعات طويلة الاجل وبعيدا عن لو .. ولو اعرف ان صدرك يتسع لطلبي وانك ستفهم مقصدي بعيدا عن اي سوء  :016:    لك خالص تحياتي

----------


## mj 007

> هلا اخي 
> والله اعلم صاعد واي نزول تصحيحي فوق 90 فرصة شراء 
> هدفه بإذن الله 92 \ 92.50 
> والله الموفق

 تسلم ويسلم غاليك

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل  هل ممكن توضيح وضع اليورو والباوند تفضلا منك بعيدا عن هذا الزخم من الارقام ؟ والتي لا يستطيع فهمها ومتابعتها الا المحترفين ؟ ارجو توضيح لما تراه هو حالي بعيدا عن التوقعات طويلة الاجل وبعيدا عن لو .. ولو اعرف ان صدرك يتسع لطلبي وانك ستفهم مقصدي بعيدا عن اي سوء     لك خالص تحياتي

 ابشر ابواحمد غالي والطلب رخيص  الكيبل بالاول مبرووووووووووووووك للجميع  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ذكرت اليوم وامس والبارح اي صعود استغلاله للبيع واكثر من مرة   وحددت الستوب  الان يا ابو احمد حط رجل على رجل   بإذن الله هدف الحالي 1.5995  من بعدها اما يرتد او يواصل نزول للاهداف الاخرى التي ذكرتها لكي تقراء التوصية وتستفيد منها بها نقاط مهمه   واتوقع يواصل نزول بعد الهدف   الستوب الهاي اليوم  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل  هل ممكن توضيح وضع اليورو والباوند تفضلا منك بعيدا عن هذا الزخم من الارقام ؟ والتي لا يستطيع فهمها ومتابعتها الا المحترفين ؟ ارجو توضيح لما تراه هو حالي بعيدا عن التوقعات طويلة الاجل وبعيدا عن لو .. ولو اعرف ان صدرك يتسع لطلبي وانك ستفهم مقصدي بعيدا عن اي سوء     لك خالص تحياتي

   أسف يا ابواحمد   اليورو دولار نسيته العتب على الكبر الكبر شين شيبنا واحنا شباب  اليورو والله اعلم لديه اهدف صعوديه للتصحيح لمواصلة النزول  والمجنون لديه اهداف والله اعلم صعوديه كما ذكرت  والكيبل له اهداف نزوليه والله اعلم  الكل يضغط على الاخر الان اليورو المفروض صعود كما ذكرت للتصحيح   كلما اراد يصعد بينضغط عليه للنزول وهكذا   الان فوق 1.4290 متوقع يرتد صعود لو نزل تحتها سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.4205 تقريبا ومنها يرتد صعود لمعاودة محاولة التصحيح مرة اخرى او يواصل نزول لاهداف بإذن الله 1.4195 وهدف اخر لو واصل نزول عند 1.4125  فوق 1.4290 نتوقع باي لحضه يرتد ويصعد ولكن اخذ الحذر منه لو نزل تحت 1.4310   شرحت لك بالمفهوم العامي اعتقد واضح  فالبيع الستوب له الهاي اليوم او 1.4340 او ماتراه مناسب لحسابك 30 نقطة تزيد تنقص   الشراء الستوب 1.4290 او 1.4300  وراقبه الله يعينك   توقع خاص مجرد يكسر الكيبل 1.6050 اتوقع اليورو بينزل توقع وليس تحليل راقبو والله الموفق  موفق بإذن الله  فالك المليون يورو مو دولار يا ابواحمد قول يارب

----------


## ابو احمد المصري

> ابشر ابواحمد غالي والطلب رخيص  الكيبل بالاول مبرووووووووووووووك للجميع  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ذكرت اليوم وامس والبارح اي صعود استغلاله للبيع واكثر من مرة وحددت الستوب  الان يا ابو احمد حط رجل على رجل   بإذن الله هدف الحالي 1.5995  من بعدها اما يرتد او يواصل نزول للاهداف الاخرى التي ذكرتها لكي تقراء التوصية وتستفيد منها بها نقاط مهمه   واتوقع يواصل نزول بعد الهدف   الستوب الهاي اليوم   موفقين بإذن الله

 الف شكر لك وبارك الله فيك ولك سرني تفهمك لطلبي واخيرا دخلت معك رغم انك مصر على اني اعود للنقاط المهمة للاستفادة  .. اقول لك انها تحتاج لمتخصص ولست انا منهم وكثير من متابعينك وانا اولهم نتوه في تلك الارقام اعتقد انك ترسم خارطة طريق للسعر محترمة وكل طلبي ان تلخص لامثالي توصية ليس بها الاحتمالين حتى نتمكن من الدخول والاستفادة معكم اما وسط هذا الكم من الارقام تتوه التوصية بالنسبة لي اكرر لك خالص شكري واحترامي لشخصك الكريم

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل شكله بيطلع روحنا علشأن يكسر اللو 1.6050 
واقف قبله بـ 10 نقاط  
بيقول بحرق اعصابكم ولكن بنحرقه قبل يحرقنا  
لحضات وساضع نقطة كستوب بدل الهاي وتكون نقطة فصل مابين الصعود والنزول الهاي واللو اليوم  
اعمل عليها تست بالاول

----------


## رشدي

اخى اخذت عقد آخر على المجنون من 145.90 ووضعت الهدف 146.90 اين اضع الأستوب يا اخى 
145.90 او 146.40  بارك الله فيك

----------


## soliter

> اخى اخذت عقد آخر على المجنون من 145.90 ووضعت الهدف 146.90 اين اضع الأستوب يا اخى 
> 145.90 او 146.40  بارك الله فيك

  

> الستوب للشراء 145.20

 اتفضل  ......

----------


## الجسور

موفقين باذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> اخى اخذت عقد آخر على المجنون من 145.90 ووضعت الهدف 146.90 اين اضع الأستوب يا اخى 
> 145.90 او 146.40 بارك الله فيك

   السلام عليكم  تستاهل كل خير والله يكتب لك بها زرق بإذن الله  معاليش اسف للتاخير بالرد  وأسف لاخواني واخوتي اخذتني غفوة لتسهرني  ساتكلم عنه للجميع مرة اخرى وكتوصية مشروحه  فيه اخوان لنا بيقولو كثرة النقاط و الاهداف وغيره لا نفهما تحتاج خبراء   لاخبراء ولاغيره متى مااستوعبتها ليست بها صعوبه  والان ساتكلم عنه بشرح اتمنى ايصاله لكم فأن لم يصل ساتوقف عن الشرح التفصيلي  وهو الفائدة الاهم بالعملات وساكتب بسطرين لاغير اوكي اتفقنا من لم يصله الشرح يقول شكرا قف نريد ابو سطرين  ساتكلم عن موجات اكبر فاصغر فاصغر وهكذا وفيه موجه عامه الان لا نتكلم بالموجه العامه  الموجه العامه هابطة والله اعلم وهدفها ذكرته من قبل مرات عديده 134\133  الان بالوضع الحالي يهمنا بما هو امامنا ونستفيد منه ولكن لابد من اخذها بالحسبان وفي بالنا   احتمال تفشل الموجه القريبه ونضع أمل على الموجه المدى المتوسط ومن ثم نضع أمل على الموجه الاكبر وهو الاخ طبعا اقصد المجنون بيسحب بنا لهدف الموجه العامه الهابطة 134  الان ننسى السابق ونعمل على الحالي  ساضع لكم اهدافه كصعود الاصغر فالاكبر فالاكبر  لانه حتى اللحظة الصعود هو سيد الموقف كوضع حالي وليس كوضع عام  الموجه الاكبر بتقول هدفي بإذن الله 152.50 المهم اكون فوق 142 وهي الستوب 142   الموجه على المدى المتوسط بتقول هدفي بإذن الله 148.50 المهم اكون فوق 144 ولكن نحن بنكتفى عند 148.20 + - تقريبا والـ 144 الستوب   الموجه على المدى القريب بتقول هدفي بإذن الله 147.25 المهم اكون فوق والـ 145.20 الستوب  اعتقد واضح بما فيه الكفاية   انا مثلا ذكرت نقطة 146.90 مقاومة يجب اختراقها قبل الهدف الاول 147.25 لأن 146.90 هي مفتاح الموجه على المدى المتوسط بمجرد اختراقها والصعود فوقها نحن فتحنا الباب للموجه على المدى المتوسط التي هدفها 148.20  146.90 هي مفتاح بابللمجنون ليصعد اكثر   هل تتحقق اهداف الموجات الله اعلم هل تحقق واحدةو الاخرى لا او اثنتين والثالثة لا  الله اعلم متى تتحقق الاهداف الله اعلم   هذه معطيات المجنون هل بها صعوبة بالتعامل معه المطلوب منكم المرونه والمتابعة والدخول بمراقبة وليست عشؤائيه شفته صاعد لحقت وراه شفته نازل وانت وراه نصيحة لاتلحق سعر لاتبيع بالقاع ولاتشتري بالقمة  الدخول بتوزيع العقود شايف انه صاعدوخايف تفوتني الفرصة اخذت جزء من العقد صعد الحمد لله نعمة كريم نزل عززت بجزء اخر فليكن العقد مجزء باثنين او ثلاث او اكثر فرضا عقدي بدولار اجزه بـ 20 او 30 سنت  فلو نزل لدي متوسط سعر لو ماصعد ممكن واحد يعوض خسارة الثاني  بالنهاية يابتطلع ربحان او برأس مالك او خسارة تأثيرها 1%1000 على الحساب او تصبر عليه وتغلقه مع اي ارتداد العقد الصغير غير مزعج لك  الان بالوضع الحالي شراء واي نزول فرصة شراء خاصة اذا اقترب من الستوب 145.20 الدخول بمراقبة واتوقع الغالب منكم داخل به شراء من تحت   والشراء لا يكون قريب من الهدف اول ولا ثاني راح الله معه   المهم ساضع نقاط ممكن وضعها كاستوبات للشراء ولكن الستوب الاهم 145.20 145.50 \ 145.65 146 \146.15  او ضعو الستوب الذي يناسب حساباتكم  تحقق هدف الموجه الاصغر مفتاح للموجه على المدى المتوسط تحقيق هدف الموجه على المدى المتوسط مفتاح للموجه الاكبر هذه قواعد ومو شرط تتحقق القاعدة   اعجبني موضوع اخى ابو ايوب   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t85578-3.html  والله الذي لا اله الا هو الرجل لا اعرفه لا من قريب ولا من بعيد وليس لي معه اتصال بجميع انواع الاتصالات ولست مجبر أن احلف انما كلمة حق تقال  متابع لموضعة كما اتابع اي موضوع مفيد وأستفيد منه  دائما في عالم الأموال والأعمال نبحث عن مصادر الثقة ومنابع الإبداع فنادرا جدا توجد تلك المصادر ولكن الحمد لله منتدنا فيه الخير والبركة تحليل اساسي ومالي وفني وغيرة يثرى الموضوع فغصب عنك تشاهده اولا لما يملكه من عقلية وخبرات سابقة وذو خلفيه مرتكزه على علم وخبرات سابقة والله اعلم ماشاء الله اللهم زد وبارك وبارك لنا به موسوعه واخرى كثيرة ونصائح بكلام من ذهب  النتيجة النهائية بيقولك قبل التداول والدخول بالتوصية شرطي كذا وكذا ونصائح بادارة رأس المال طبعا غير توصياته واخرى كثيره والله اعلم نصيحة موضوع لايتفوت مو شرط تقتنع بما يقول خذا مايعجبك واترك الباقي بيعجب غيرك الشكر والتقدير والاحترام لك أستاذي  والدال على الخير كفاعلة فأن بالغت عنه ارجو معذرتي مقدما لم يعجبني؟ يعصب بسرعة أستنتجته من ردوده نلتمس له العذر  الفوركس يعصب الي مايعصب عذرا اخي ابو ايوب   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم عندي شراء باوند من 6055 اين تنصحني اخرج منة وشكرا لك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم عندي شراء باوند من 6055 اين تنصحني اخرج منة وشكرا لك

  
ياحلبي الله يهديك على اي اساس دخلت شراء 
اي ارتداد له ويصل سعرك اغلق ولو بيصعد 
لاتفكر الا بالبيع والنزول هو سيد الموقف حتى اللحظه والبيع مع الصعود والستوب الهاي اليوم  
او ضع الستوب المناسب لك 
لاتسبح عكس التيار تغرررررق 
والحلبيه لايجيدون السباحه صح ولا غلط

----------


## aljameel

مبرووووووووك الكيبل واليورو  ارجعو لتوصية الكيبل ذكرت عن النقطة 1.6030 في حال كسرت لمن يرغب يستفيد منه للقادم والله اعلم  الان هي كسرت  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## أبو محمد.

والله انا سباح ماهر منذ الطفولة  لكن انا اشتريت لانة راح يصحح الى 6076 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> والله انا سباح ماهر منذ الطفولة لكن انا اشتريت لانة راح يصحح الى 6076 والله اعلم

 الحمد لله طمئنتاً ما ينخاف عليك بما انك ماهر 
خليه ينزل لهدفه ومن بعدها نفكر بصعود للتصحيح في حال لم يواصل نزول بعد الهدف 
فالحذر واجب لايسحبك معه 
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## soliter

تمام يا اخى بارك الله فيك 
( ايوه من ده .... بلها  من ابو سطريين )

----------


## أبو محمد.

الله يبارك فيك اخي الجميل اتمنى لك التوفيق ياطيب

----------


## aljameel

> تمام يا اخى بارك الله فيك   
> ( ايوه من ده .... بلها من ابو سطريين )

   ماشي ابو سطرين ابوووووووووووووووووسطرين  عطو الحر فرصة

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  توصية ابوسطرين  اليورو استرالي السعر الحالي 1.6195 شراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل او وزع عقودك بالشراء من السعر الحالي وفي حال نزل   الهدف بإذن الله 1.6330  الستوب اختار مايناسبك 1.6135 \1.6085 \1.6050 او ضع الستوب المناسب لك  اغلاق اليوم فوق 1.6195 يدعم الصعود وبقوة الاغلاق بعد 45 دقيقة تقريبا  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## soliter

> ماشي ابو سطرين ابوووووووووووووووووسطرين  عطو الحر فرصة

 
الله يبارك فيك اخى الفاضل 
اظن فهمتنى غلط 
انا اقصد انى اريد التوصيه بالشرح فعلا 
ومش عاوز ين من ابو سطريين

----------


## BRUFEN

الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه ويبارك فيك ولك 
مافيه جديد على الدولار فرنك أبو مروان

----------


## m.abdsatar

تسجيل الحضور والمتابعة
تحياتي لك اخي ابو مروان

----------


## lionofegypt2020

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو مروااااااااان
ياريت كلامك عن الكيبل واليورو دولار فى البيع
فى السريع كنقاط كسر واهداف تحياتى

----------


## رشدي

اخى ابو مروان   تكتب سطرين ............    تشرح وتتعب معانا ...........  كله ماشي   الأهم ان تكون موجودا معنا   بارك الله فيك

----------


## رشدي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  توصية ابوسطرين  اليورو استرالي السعر الحالي 1.6195 شراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل او وزع عقودك بالشراء من السعر الحالي وفي حال نزل   الهدف بإذن الله 1.6330 الستوب اختار مايناسبك 1.6135 \1.6085 \1.6050 او ضع الستوب المناسب لك  اغلاق اليوم فوق 1.6195 يدعم الصعود وبقوة الاغلاق بعد 45 دقيقة تقريبا   موفقين بإذن الله

  
بعد الاتكال على الله 
دخلنا فى ابو سطرين عقد واحد صغير

----------


## aljameel

> الله يبارك فيك اخى الفاضل 
> اظن فهمتنى غلط 
> انا اقصد انى اريد التوصيه بالشرح فعلا 
> ومش عاوز ين من ابو سطريين

  

> الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه ويبارك فيك ولك 
> مافيه جديد على الدولار فرنك أبو مروان

  

> تسجيل الحضور والمتابعة تحياتي لك اخي ابو مروان

  

> جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو مروااااااااان
> ياريت كلامك عن الكيبل واليورو دولار فى البيع
> فى السريع كنقاط كسر واهداف تحياتى

  

> اخى ابو مروان   تكتب سطرين ............   تشرح وتتعب معانا ...........  كله ماشي   الأهم ان تكون موجودا معنا   بارك الله فيك

 بارك الله فيكم جميعا 
موفقين بإذن الله 
انا معكم قالباً وقلب حتى تحقيق جز من احلامكم وبقدر المستطاع 
الان صحيت من النوم على المنبه واضعه الساعه 4 حتى اواكب الحركة معكم 
لحضات وسانوه بما اراه بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم  كما ذكرت امامه مقاومه عند 146.90 ولاخوف منها متوقع اختراقها بإذن الله  والف مبروووووووووك للجميع  بإذن الله للهدف ومن بعده لكل حادث حديث  الهدف الثاني بنراقب ما بعد الهدف الاول احتمال يواصل بعد الهدف الاول  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

والله 
انت لا تيأس يا حبيبنا  
فى شرح ماشى الحال تعيد وتزيد  
فى ابو سطرين ما تقصر ويطير مع ان السوق كله نايم ههههههههه  
صدق من سماك جميل 
ما تزعل من الاخوة قلة الخبرة شيء وارد .............بكرة يتعلموا 
 كان الله فى عون الجميع بداخل هذا السوق الموحش  
ونعم الأخ الفاضل  
 بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  توصية ابوسطرين  اليورو استرالي السعر الحالي 1.6195 شراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل او وزع عقودك بالشراء من السعر الحالي وفي حال نزل   الهدف بإذن الله 1.6330 الستوب اختار مايناسبك 1.6135 \1.6085 \1.6050 او ضع الستوب المناسب لك  اغلاق اليوم فوق 1.6195 يدعم الصعود وبقوة الاغلاق بعد 45 دقيقة تقريبا   موفقين بإذن الله

   توصية او سطرين بإذن الله لهدفها  والحمد لله حتى اللحظة محقق 65 نقطة  ومبروووك لمن دخل به   موفقين بإذن الله  ومن يرغب بتقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول يقدم  المتوقع العام موواصلة الصعود انما نحن يهمنا هدفنا  والله الموفق

----------


## ربحان خسران

اخي بو مروان  عندي بيع  على 145.80 المجنون  هل  ممكن ينزل  
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل واليورو والله اعلم اي صعود لهم فيكون للبيع  وافضل طريقة للبيع بتوزيع العقود فرضا عقدي بدولار اجزءه على ثلاث او اربع اوثنين  وهكذا لو بعت وصعد اراقب وادخل بالعقد الثاني نزل الحمد لله خير وبركة بسنت ولا بدولار  الفرص كثيرة ولاتنتهي كل ساعة بتتوفر فرصة  المهم الستوب الهاي اليوم للكيبل واليورو  الكيبل خذوها مني تحت 1.6308 للنزووووووووووووول  كما ذكرت الاسبوع الماضي والذي قبله تحت 1.6425 نزووووول وحددنا الهدف عند 1.6050 هل صعد فوقها بنقطة وصل لل 1.6410  فنفس الفرصة والله اعلم استغلوه صعود ونزول  او ضعو الستوب 1.6250  المهم تجزئة العقد   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخي بو مروان عندي بيع على 145.80 المجنون هل ممكن ينزل  
> تحياتي

 ياخسررررررررران انت ماشي عكس السير 
اليوم بعت عند 145.50 وسألتني وذكرت لك ما اتوقع ينزل لسعرك فوق 146 الا اذا نزل تحتها احتمال يقترب لسعرك 
الان بعت مرة اخرى 145.80  
والله حرام كذا الان عرفت اسمك ماذا يعني 
تضربها صابت ربحان خابت خسران  
لاتزعل امزح معك 
اما النزول والله لا اعرف هل ينزل لسعرك ام لا 
ولكن لو نزل تحت 146.15 احتمل ينزل قريب من سعرك ولست متاكد 
الله يبعد الخسارة عن الجميع

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل ذكرت النقطة 1.6308 هي الستوب وتحتها نزووول وهي النقطة الفاصلة بين الصعود والنزول  اختراقها ولو بنقطة تغلق الموجه الهابطة   الان والله اعلم نستبدل النقطة 1.6308 بالنقطة الجديدة 1.6290  فالنقطة الفاصلة واغلاق الموجه الهابطة وتحتها نزول هي 1.6290  وننسى 1.6308 ومع كل نزول جديد ساذكر نقطة اخرى بديله للسابقة وهكذا  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم  الستوب 145.80  الهدف بإذن الله 148.30 + - تقريبا  اي نزول وقريب من الستوب شراء  لونزل تحت 146.50 نقطة شراء من اقرب نقطة لل 146.15 والله اعلم  المهم الدخول بالمراقبة ولا للاستعجال ويفضل تجزءة العقد  ومن معه من قبل من البداية كما ذكرت الستوب او يضع الستوب المناسب له او 146.35  ومن يرغب الدخول من السعر الحالي 146.59 يضع الستوب 146.35   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## lionofegypt2020

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو مروان 
وانا مركز معاك فى اليورو دولار والكيبل
وربنا يكتبلنا ويكتبلك الخير يارب 
دايما يا حبيبى على المجهود الرائع
تحياتى لك يا غالى

----------


## أم حمودي

اخواني
شو بخصوص اليورو دولار اليوم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمود1

استاذ جميل كيف حالك   مبروك الاهداف وان شاءالله الى الامام   وبالتوفيق في صفقة االمجنون

----------


## أم حمودي

السلام عليكم اخواني حصلت على توصية من شركة متخصصة ساحاول اختبار مدى قوة توصياتها خلال هذا الاسبوع مثلا
 اليورو دولار 
شراء عند 1.4123
بيع عند 1.4214
الستوب 1.4097
المجنون
بيع عند 148.57
شراء 147.63
ستوب عند 148.88 
شو رايكم في التوصية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الكيبل والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.6150  الاغلاق الاسبوعي تحت 1.6290 يدعم النزول والله اعلم  الاغلاق اليومي تحت 1.6151 يدعم النزول ولكن بفرق نقطة واحدة  الان ساتكلم عنه بشكل عام ليس ليوم انما للاسبوع المقبل والايام القادمه  من قبل ذكرت هدفه كموجه عامه 1.6050 ووصل للهدف الحمد لله بالتمام وذكرت اكثر من مرة مالم يخترق 1.6425 فهو للهف صعد حتى 1.6410 ولم يخترقها وقبلها وبعدها يصعد وينزل  وذكرت كسر 1.6184 تاكيد لهدف 1.6080 و هدف 1.6050 وذكرت هدف لدبل توب على الاسبوعي عند 1.5800 تقريبا او قبلها بكم نقطة وتقريبا هدف الدبل توب 1.5865 قابل للزيادة والله اعلم وذكرت من قبل كسر 1.6030 هو مفتاح لموجه هابطة عامة تاكيد للموجه العامه الهابطة كسر 1.5700   واهدافها بإذن الله  1.5560 \ 1.5400\1.5280  ولايزال السابق قائم والله اعلم كاهداف للموجه والدبل توب   الان نتكلم عن الوضع الحالي  ارجو التركيز على السابق والحالي والاستفادة منه بقدر المستطاع نزول وصعود خلال الاسبوع او الايام القادمه وساحاول التواجد معكم بقدر المستطاع  النقطة الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول كاغلاق للموجه الهابطة هي النقطة 1.6308 مجرد يلمسها او يخترقها ولو بنقطة هو اغلاق للموجه الهابطة العامه ولكن نكون حذرين نتوقع اي ارتداد للموجه وتمديدهدفها وهي بنسبة ضعيفه ولكن لابد من ذكرها تحسبا لها واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه   والله اعلم النقطة 1.6535 اختراقها ولو بنقطة تاكيد لاغلاق الموجه العامه الهابطة ودخولنا بموجه عامه صاعدها هدفها الرئيسي بإذن الله 1.7290 باختراق 1.6880 طبعا تاخذ وقت وقبلها اهداف انما كاتجاه عام للكيبل  والله اعلم الان بالوضع الحالي السعر 1.6150 نراقب الافتتاح تحت 1.6250\1.6260 وهي الستوب للبيع له هدف بإذن الله 1.5995 لو واصل نزول بعد الهدف وكسر 1.5970 له هدف اخر بإذن الله 1.5950 تقريبا لو واصل بعده له هدف اخر بإذن الله 1.5912 + - تقريبا في حال وصل للهدف بإذن الله 1.5995او 1.5950تقريبا وارتد فمتوقع صعود للتصحيح ثم مواصلة النزول ونفس الشي للهدف 1.5912 فغالبا مايكون التصحيح مابين 1.6050 لل 1.6080 او مابينهم فهذا تقريبا تزيد تنقص بعض الشي انما تقريبا بالنسبة للشراء بعد تاكد الستوب -5 من الهدف  والله اعلم كسر 1.5910 او 1.5900 فالمجال مفتوح له بالنزول  كاهداف تقريبا 1.5865 \1.5840\1.5820 والله اعلم   لو فتح على نزول ضعو الستوب 1.6155 او 1.6170 لو فتح على صعود كما ذكرت الستوب او نقطة يرتد منها في حال صعد وارتد نزول بعد مراقبة وتاكد من النزول   انا تكلمت بالسابق للنزول لانه هو سيد الموقف حتى اللحظه والله اعلم  بالنسبة للصعود كما ذكرت باختراق 1.6308 والتاكيد اختراق 1.6535  اغلاق يوم فوق 1.6151 يدعم الصعود ولكن بنسبة ضعيفه اغلاق يوم فوق 1.6290 يدعم الصعود والله اعلم  واذا مارأيت صعود واكون متواجد سأنوه عنه بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  ها أنا وضعت الشرح المفصل بالنقاط والستوبات والاهداف القريبه والبعيدة اعتقد واضحه بما فيه الكفاية لا يأتي احد ويقول غير واضح او مافهمت كما حصل الاسبوع الماضي وبصدق من يتعامل مع المعطيات التي ذكرتها بإذن الله يستفيد اذا الله كاتب له رزق فيها المطلوب المرونة من قبلكم والمتابعة وبالنهاية ما أنا الا مجتهد اصيب واخطى وضعو الخطى قبل الصواب والله الموفق  وللامانه لا ارغب بالكتابه عن الكيبل ولكن لشعبيته لديكم والمطالبة من قبلكم عليه عالخاص والعام بأن اكتب توصية او شرح وها انا وضعت ما اراه كأجتهاد والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق بالنسبة للمتابعة من قبلي اذا متواجد فلن ابخل عليكم بما اراه واذا رأيت غير ذلك قبل الافتتاح سابلغ عنه بإذن الله   وللمعلومية والله اعلم فوق 1.5800 فنحن بموجه صاعده هدفها بإذن الله 1.7600

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبروووووك للجميع  الحمد لله وصل للـ 1.5920 بفارق عن الهدف 8 نقاط  انا ذكرت الهدف 1.5912 + - ومن الهدف يصعد ليصحح والله اعلم   الان والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.5979  تحت 1.5980 متوقع يواصل نزول والاهداف كما بالتوصية فوقها متوقع يصعد للـ 1.6015 او كما ذكرت بالتوصية عند 1.6050 او 1.6080 او مابينهم فهذه مناطق التصحيح المتوقعه والله اعلم ومنها يعاود النزول  هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.5865 + - وهو نفسه هدف الدبل التوب على الويكلي  لو واصل نزول بعد الهدف لديه الاهداف المذكورة بالتوصية بإذن الله 1.5840 \ 1.5820  ولكن بكسر 1.5845 والله اعلم المجال مفتوح له بالنزول لاهداف ابعد وسنراقبه وسأنوه عنه او اذا استجد جديد  لو صعد فوق 1.6085 يفضل الانتظار والمراقبه  الستوب العام للبيع 1.6190 او 1.6160  والستوب للبيع من مناطق التصحيح 1.6085  الان بنراقب النقطة 1.5980 الاغلاق تحتها يدعم النزول وبقوة الاغلاق فوقها يدعم النزول انما بيصعد لمناطق التصحيح واحتمال يتأرجح مابين 1.5980 للـ 1.6150 صعود ونزول  فممكن الاستفادة منه صعود ونزول شراء وبيع والستوب نفسهم  اغلاق فوق 1.6151 يدعم الصعود والله اعلم  الاغلاق الساعة الواحدة بتوقيت السعودية  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول واغلاق الموجه الهابطة بالتوصية 1.6308 وأبلغت مساء االبارح بتغيرها للنقطة 1.6290 والان ننسى 1.6308 و 1.6290  النقطة الجديدة 1.6193 والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## مبارز

الأخ  ججميل سلام الله عليك
توقعاتك النزول الأي الأهداف الأبعد  هل تتوقع ان تحدث قبل أجازات الأعياد أم بعدها

----------


## aljameel

> هلا اخي  
> والله اعلم 
> المتوقع صعود لهدف بإذن الله 1.0850 
> الان راقبه فوق 1.0540 متوقع الصعود والله اعلم 
> صحيح نزل تحتها ولكن الدخول الامن فوقها والله اعلم  
> لا تستعجل بالدخول ومجرد تدخل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول مع الارتفاع  
> لتطمئن على الصعود لابد يصعد فوق 1.0635 حتى نتاكد من الصعود تقريبا  
> النزول الغير متوقع اليوم بهذا الشكل محير نوع ما ولكن فوق 1.0500 فالصعود قائم انما يفضل كما ذكرت النقطة 
> لو نزل تحت 1.0500 الابتعاد عنه والانتظار افضل والله اعلم 
> موفق بإذن الله

 بعض الاخوان جزاهم الله خير بيقول كثرة النقاط نتوه بها تحتاج لخبير وغيره  معهم كل الحق ولكن أنا معي حق لأجنبهم الخسائر ومع الايام من لايعرف بيتعلم  سأضرب مثال على ذلك  هذه اجابتي لا احد الاخوان سألني امس مسأً عن الدولار كندي وهذه اجابتي عليه المرفقه  ركزو على النقطة 1.0635 صعد الكندي للـ 1.0634 ونزل لم يصل هدفه الان سعره 1.0550  ولا زلت اقول نفس الكلام كما باجابتي والستوب 1.0525 او 1.0505 ونفس الهدف والشرط بالصعود فوق 1.0635  مااقصده فيه نقاط مهمه فلا بد من ذكره واخذها بالحسبان  كان فيني اقوله شراء والستوب كذا والهدف 1.0850 بدون ذكر النقطة 1.0635  ولكن اتوقع بأنه انتبه للنقطة وجنى ربحه  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الأخ ججميل سلام الله عليك
> توقعاتك النزول الأي الأهداف الأبعد هل تتوقع ان تحدث قبل أجازات الأعياد أم بعدها

 بإذن الله سأجاوبك بعد الاغلاق 
الان مستعجل بالذهاب  
المهم ذكرني

----------


## ahmed3250

*بارك الله فيك استاذ جميل على هذا الجهد الرائع*

----------


## أبو خليل

جزاك الله خيرااااااااا يا غااااااااااالي

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ياريت يا ابو مروان تكلمنى عن اليورو دولار تحياتى

----------


## مبارز

> بإذن الله سأجاوبك بعد الاغلاق 
> الان مستعجل بالذهاب  
> المهم ذكرني

 أذكرك أخي الجميل بسؤالي عن توقعاتك
شيء أخر هناك مقال قرأتة عن أن نزول العملة البريطانية جيد للحكومة 
فما هي توقعاتك في ضوء هذا
وممكن تقرأ المقال 
و هل نعول علي هذا كثيرا ام انها مجرد أراء
شيء أخر محير جدا   وهو الدولار البعض يرء ان ارتفاع الدولار مبر لتحسن الأقتصاد الأمريكي والبعض يري انه تصحيح للنزول من شهر فبراير الي الآنافيدنا بخبرتك 
حيث ان رؤية السوق  يساعد كثيرا في اساتخدام التحليل افني http://www.ecpulse.com/ar/topstory/2...تماع-بريطانيا/

----------


## أم حمودي

اخواني اليورو دولار بدأ رحلة الصعود عندكم فكرة لوين واصل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4325  ساتكلم عنه نزول وصعود  النزول   تحت 1.4355 متوقع له نزول وهي الستوب ومراقبة النقطة 1.4285 والنقطة 1.4265  بكسرهم والله اعلم هدفه بإذن الله 1.4160\50 وهدف اخرى والله اعلم 1.4090 للـ 1.4060  الصعود  فوق1.4285 او 1.4265 وهم الستوب وبأختراق 1.4355 سيصعد بإذن الله لهدف  1.4390 منه اما يواصل صعود او يرتد لاهداف النزول بإذن الله  في حال واصل صعود فوق 1.4400 متوقع بإذن الله 1.4440 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول لاهداف النزول بإذن الله لو واصل صعود بعد 1.4460 سيصعد لل 1.4580 + - فيكون صعد وتكون نقطة تصحيح له ومنها نزول لاهداف ابعد تحت 1.4000 المهم يكون تحت 1.4620 فاي صعود صعود تصحيحي والله اعلم   الكيبل لا جديد لدي كما ذكرت امس والله اعلم   المجنون الحمد لله ضرب الستوب فأنا من طبعي اضع الستوب الصغير لعدم ثقتي بالسوق  ولاجديد له كما ذكرت عنه باخر مشاركة له  والله الموفق

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم مارايك بالباوند كم ممكن يصحح لفوق وشكرا لك

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 146.15  للمغامرين أمثالي  كأني اشم راحة صعود له  الحركة ضعيفة ولا اكدت لكم   الستوب 146.04 او 146.85  اهداف بإذن الله 147.10 + - تقريبا باختراق 147.15 متوقع بإذن الله 148  والخيار لكم بالدخول راقبوه  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبروووووك للجميع  الحمد لله وصل للـ 1.5920 بفارق عن الهدف 8 نقاط  انا ذكرت الهدف 1.5912 + - ومن الهدف يصعد ليصحح والله اعلم   الان والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.5979  تحت 1.5980 متوقع يواصل نزول والاهداف كما بالتوصية فوقها متوقع يصعد للـ 1.6015 او كما ذكرت بالتوصية عند 1.6050 او 1.6080 او مابينهم فهذه مناطق التصحيح المتوقعه والله اعلم ومنها يعاود النزول  هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.5865 + - وهو نفسه هدف الدبل التوب على الويكلي  لو واصل نزول بعد الهدف لديه الاهداف المذكورة بالتوصية بإذن الله 1.5840 \ 1.5820  ولكن بكسر 1.5845 والله اعلم المجال مفتوح له بالنزول لاهداف ابعد وسنراقبه وسأنوه عنه او اذا استجد جديد  لو صعد فوق 1.6085 يفضل الانتظار والمراقبه  الستوب العام للبيع 1.6190 او 1.6160  والستوب للبيع من مناطق التصحيح 1.6085  الان بنراقب النقطة 1.5980 الاغلاق تحتها يدعم النزول وبقوة الاغلاق فوقها يدعم النزول انما بيصعد لمناطق التصحيح واحتمال يتأرجح مابين 1.5980 للـ 1.6150 صعود ونزول  فممكن الاستفادة منه صعود ونزول شراء وبيع والستوب نفسهم  اغلاق فوق 1.6151 يدعم الصعود والله اعلم  الاغلاق الساعة الواحدة بتوقيت السعودية  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول واغلاق الموجه الهابطة بالتوصية 1.6308 وأبلغت مساء االبارح بتغيرها للنقطة 1.6290 والان ننسى 1.6308 و 1.6290  النقطة الجديدة 1.6193 والله اعلم   والله الموفق

  

> السلام عليكم مارايك بالباوند كم ممكن يصحح لفوق وشكرا لك

   هذه اخر مشاركة لي عنه امس ولاجديد لدي واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

لكي ارسل مشاركة بطلوع الروح بتروح لا اعرف العلة من المنتدى ام المشكله لدي

----------


## العاشق

> لكي ارسل مشاركة بطلوع الروح بتروح لا اعرف العلة من المنتدى ام المشكله لدي

  الله يعطيك الف عافية استاذي ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك الف عافية استاذي ابو مروان

 هلا اخي العاشق منور

----------


## جرير

السلام عليكم اسمحوا لى ان اتوقع معكم 
عن الكيبل ...بالتحليل الكلاسيكى
ظهرت 3 خطوط اتجاه هابط ...وهذه الخطوط ال3  تعنى بالضرورة افراط شديد فى البيع
ونلاحظ ..الهدف الأول والهدف الثانى 
مع الشارت

----------


## aljameel

هذا شارت للكيبل ومن قبل نوهت على نفس الشارت  وهي الموجه الهابطة له والله اعلم  اعملو نفس الشارت  واراقبوه  لو تدققو بالشارت لم يغلق فوق خط الفيبو 76.40 لليوم الثالث من كسره لم يغلق فوقه ولاشمعة 15 او 30 دقيقة او ساعة او 4 ساعات او يوم  فما عليكم الا مراقبته لو صعد فوقه واغلق 5 دقائق فراقب الفريم الاكبر فالاكبر وهكذا  ارفقت الشارت حتى تعرفو موقع الكيبل فهو الان اقرب للنزول ولكن نضع جميع الاحتمالات  وخاصة بكسر 1.6030 كما ذكرت بالسابق وذكرت مفتاح لموجه هابطة تاكيدها بكسر 1.5700  وبمجرد كسره للو قاع الموجه هو تاكيد للاهداف التي ذكرتها بالتوصية وقابلة للزيادة كاهداف اخرى قد تمتد للـ 1.4700 تقريبا  والله اعلم  الان عليكم المراقبة والعب معه صعود ونزول اخترق 76.40% واغلق شمعة اراقب التي تليها   فضعو الستوب للشراء خط 76% والستوب للبيع خط 61% في صعد فوقها واغلق شمعة فرضا 15 دقيقة وتتاكد اكثر باغلاق 4 ساعات تقريبا  فاي صعود له وتحت 61% فهو صعود تصحيحي لمواصلة النزول والله اعلم  فتطبيق ماذكرته بالتوصية عليه مع الشارت  الان بالوضع الحالي هو تحت 76.40% فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع + 5 او 10 نقاط

----------


## abuobida

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عندي اقتراح يا سيدي اطرح جانبا الاراء التي ابدت عدم فهمها لشرحك وواصل طريقتك 
لكن في ذات الوقت ضع تصوراتك لكل يوم علي حده كي يستفيد من يفتقد القدرة علي الاستفاده من تصوراتك هذه التي تتطبق علي مدي طويل
اولا:-انظر مثلا للاخ الذي سال عن وضع الكيبل هذا لم يستطع ترجمة الكلام الكثير الذي ذكرته بالامس وللحق اقول ولا انا استطعت ترجمة هذا الكلام واكاد اجزم ان العيب لا يمكن ان يعود لعقولنا بدليل فهمنا لكل الاخوة الاخرين المحترمين المتواجدين في المنتدي 
هذا الاخ الذي سال عن الكيبل اراد الوضع اليومي او اللحظي فلما لا تجعل لامثال هؤلاء كفل مو شرحك
ثانيا:-ما ذكرتة الان عن المجنون مثال حي علي ما اريد وما تريده شريحة كبيره من الاخوه قلت انك تشم رائحة صعود الهدف فيها كذا والوقف كذا كلام جميل مثلك واضح وبسيط
ثالثا:-انظر ما ذكرته عن وضع الباوند فرنك من مده يتحقق الان نزول باهداف كبيره لكنه احتاج لايام وايام وهذا لا يتحمله كل احد وينطبق ماذكرته علي الباوند فرنك علي شرحك لكل عمله اي يحتاج لايام وايام واكاد اجزم ان قلوب المتعاملين في هذا السوق المخيف لا تقوي ابدا علي الانتظار ايام وايام كي يحققك شرحك
اخيرا اخي الكريم تعامل مع المعطيات الواقعية لشريحة المضاربين والتي تقول ان القلوب اثناء التعامل تبلغ الحناجر
سيدي والله لا اريد الا الخير ما استطعت سامحني واعلم والله اني احبك في الله لاني اعلم كم تتعب لاجلنا وتنهك نفسك فليكن هذا الحب ماثلا امام عينيك وانت تقرا  كلامي هذا
وفققك الله وسدد خطاك وبارك فيك ووالديك وابنائك انه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اسمحوا لى ان اتوقع معكم 
> عن الكيبل ...بالتحليل الكلاسيكى
> ظهرت 3 خطوط اتجاه هابط ...وهذه الخطوط ال3 تعنى بالضرورة افراط شديد فى البيع
> ونلاحظ ..الهدف الأول والهدف الثانى 
> مع الشارت

 بارك الله فيك اخي 
فعلا شارت جميل جدا احسنت جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> عندي اقتراح يا سيدي اطرح جانبا الاراء التي ابدت عدم فهمها لشرحك وواصل طريقتك 
> لكن في ذات الوقت ضع تصوراتك لكل يوم علي حده كي يستفيد من يفتقد القدرة علي الاستفاده من تصوراتك هذه التي تتطبق علي مدي طويل
> اولا:-انظر مثلا للاخ الذي سال عن وضع الكيبل هذا لم يستطع ترجمة الكلام الكثير الذي ذكرته بالامس وللحق اقول ولا انا استطعت ترجمة هذا الكلام واكاد اجزم ان العيب لا يمكن ان يعود لعقولنا بدليل فهمنا لكل الاخوة الاخرين المحترمين المتواجدين في المنتدي 
> هذا الاخ الذي سال عن الكيبل اراد الوضع اليومي او اللحظي فلما لا تجعل لامثال هؤلاء كفل مو شرحك
> ثانيا:-ما ذكرتة الان عن المجنون مثال حي علي ما اريد وما تريده شريحة كبيره من الاخوه قلت انك تشم رائحة صعود الهدف فيها كذا والوقف كذا كلام جميل مثلك واضح وبسيط
> ثالثا:-انظر ما ذكرته عن وضع الباوند فرنك من مده يتحقق الان نزول باهداف كبيره لكنه احتاج لايام وايام وهذا لا يتحمله كل احد وينطبق ماذكرته علي الباوند فرنك علي شرحك لكل عمله اي يحتاج لايام وايام واكاد اجزم ان قلوب المتعاملين في هذا السوق المخيف لا تقوي ابدا علي الانتظار ايام وايام كي يحققك شرحك
> اخيرا اخي الكريم تعامل مع المعطيات الواقعية لشريحة المضاربين والتي تقول ان القلوب اثناء التعامل تبلغ الحناجر
> سيدي والله لا اريد الا الخير ما استطعت سامحني واعلم والله اني احبك في الله لاني اعلم كم تتعب لاجلنا وتنهك نفسك فليكن هذا الحب ماثلا امام عينيك وانت تقرا كلامي هذا
> ...

 جزاك الله خير اخي ابوعبيدة وبارك الله فيك
مثل عندنا بيقول من سأل ماتاه
ابوعبيدة معك أنت والاخوان كل الحق ومعي انا حق
بالاول لابد أن تعرف ما ابحث عنه هو الاجر ودعوة منكم كما دعوة لي جزاك الله خير 
اخي كيف تتعلم لابد من السؤال وساجيب بقدر المستطاع والله ما اكتبه هو مايمليه ضميري
هل تريد ان اكذب لاسمح الله واقول غير ما ارى 
اخي تعلمت من السابق بأن لا ثق بالسوق فأنا اكتب ما ارى من نقاط او غيره كما اعمل لنفسي تعلمت من السابق الكثير فأنا اختصر لكم الوقت بأذن الله حتى لاتقع بما وقعت به انا في السابق
ثق اعمل لنفسي ما اكتبه صحيح بدخل بعض المرات كمضارب لا اذكرها خوفا عليكم تحتاج متابعة وخبرة نوعا ما وكمثال اضع للمجنون توصية مشروحه واذكر من يجيد العب معه صعود ونزول سيجني الكثير ونفس الشي للكيبل وغيره فانا ادخل كمضارب بنفس المعطيات واجني اضعاف الهدف الحمد لله وبدون طمع 
انت بتذكر توصية للباوند فرنك بصدق نسيت ذكرني ما اتذكره توقعت عند نقطة معينه نزول وذكرت البيع في حال ارتد نزول 
بتذكر كمثال الان للمجنون لماذا لا اضع للكيبل نفس الشي يا اخي والله لو فيه تغير عن ماذكرته بالسابق لذكرته بوقته اعمل كما ارفقت الشارت واراقب هل تغير صعود او نزول من يوم امس واقف بنفس المنطقة بيتحرك بنفس النطاق لا صاعد ولا نازل فماذا تريد ان اعمل اكتب غير الواقع اتنبئ بالقادم بغير حق فأن صابت فأنا نجحت وان خابت ؟ 
بالامس ذكرت مثال بالدولار كندي  
والله التوصية الصحيح ما بذكره غير ذلك لا اساس لها من الواقع الصواب والخطى وارد ولو نجحت ثق تماما
بتصدق كنت بكتب توصية عن الفرنك ين قبل مشاركتك ترددت الان لأن بها شروط اخاف غير مفهومه للبعض فألام عليها كما انت ذكرت عن الباوند فرنك
ساذكر لك شرح مبسط عنها تحت 87 للبيع هدف بإذن الله 82.60 قابل للزيادة 
هذه شروطها اما تحت 87 او اغلاق يوم تحت 87 هل اكتبها بعد اغلاق يوم فاحتمال يكون نازل 100 او اكثر نقطة ممكن 200او 300 نقطة فتضيع الفرصة
الهدف 440 نقطة قابل للزيادة ممكن 500 او 600
كيف تحب ان اضع التوصية بعد الاغلاق واضع الستوب 87 او اذكر بها واقول راقبوه تحت 87 وتاكيد النزول بالاغلاق يوم تحتها وصعب تضع توصية علية شراء ولو كان فوق 87 لانه هذا شرط النزول تحت 87 واحتمال لاينزل فيواصل صعود 
واخيرا ارجع لما كتبته بالسابق عن اليورو ولا الكيبل او المجنون او غيره
لو طبقت ما كتب لجنيت الكثير وساضرب لك مثال باليور او الكيبل كم جنيت ربح نقاط منه خلال الاسبوعين الماضين وهذا الاسبوع وقارن لو دخلت فرضا باليورو فوق 500 نقطة ربح بالتوصية الان هل أنت جنيت ربح 500 نقطة باليورو خلال الفترة التي ذكرتها 
اخي حاولت ايصال مايمكن ايصاله لك
وللمعلومية اتقبل النقد بصدر رحب  
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## abuobida

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
سيدي هل الخميس اجازة للسوق ام ان هذه اشاعه سالت كثير من الاخوة لم يجاوب احد وكاني بسال عن حاجه عيب
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> سيدي هل الخميس اجازة للسوق ام ان هذه اشاعه سالت كثير من الاخوة لم يجاوب احد وكاني بسال عن حاجه عيب
> جزاك الله خيرا

 والله اعلم اجازة غدا باوروبا ونصف يوم امريكا 
فالسوق الاسبوع القادم  
 فتكون الحركة ضعيفة جدا غدا ولكن توقع اي شي لا تثق الا بما تشاهده

----------


## abuobida

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لطفا سيدي ارجوك نظرتك الجميله للدولار فرنك ارجو الرد بسرعه
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ساتكلم عن اليورو دولار بشكل عام وعن موجاته الصاعدة والهابطة  انا اخترته لكم لحركتة المتوسطة وممكن التعامل به ومعه لمن يرغب بحدود 50 للـ 100 نقطة يوميا او اكثر الله اعلم وساشرح لكم الان بشكل عام فمن يرغب بدون غلبة يحتفظ بالشرح والشارتات ويسأل ويتابع معي نمشي معه خطوة بخطوة الشرح ليس ليوم او شهر الله اعلم ممكن اسبوع او شهر او اشهر او سنة مفتوح الوقت  وسنتابعه يوميا ونتوقع حركته ولكن بشرط من يرغب لايفكر بغيره بتاتا  سنعمل داخل قروب يسمى قروب اليورو دولار فمن يرغب فالتسجيل مفتوح من اليوم لغاية بداية الاسبوع القادم سيغلق التسجيل بمجرد يتحرك اليورو لانه صعب على من يكون متابع من الاول ثقو تمام الثقة وبإذن الله ستكون الفائدة تتعلم + خبرة + ربح بإذن الله = 20 للـ 30 % ربح شهري الشرط الاخر لست مسئول عما يكتبه غيري فاذا تتبعت مع الحالي والمستقبل ستسفيد منه الكثير وساتابع معكم بشرح يومي تقريبا اذا متواجد ونتابعه مع بعضنا بإذن الله اذا مسكت طرف الخيط فلا يصعب شي عليك بإذن الله وتوفيقه ومن لم يتفهم الشرح الحالي وبالمستقبل يسأل وبقدر المستطاع ساجيب بما اعرف بالنهاية خطوة بخطوة حتى بلوغ هدفنا بتوفيق الله سبحانه وتعالى فلا تسألو الان يحتاج دراسه وتفهم امامك اجازة الاعياد فرصة لا احد يستعجل يقراء ويدرس ماساكتبه مرة ومرتان وثلاث ومحاولة تطبيق الشرح بما لديه من معرفة بالتحليل ان وجد الشروط الالتزام باليورو فقط ممنوع الدخول بغيره  الالتزام بما هو مكتوب من شرح حالي وشرح بالمستقبل إنشاء الله ومتابعته خطوة بخطوة من البداية فأن وجدت فائدة استمر وأن وجدت عدم فائدة فالابتعاد افضل ومطلوب التعاون من الجميع بأبداء الرى وغيره ومساعدة الاخرين بما يعرف  الشرط الاخير سأكتب انا توصيات اخرى لعملات اخرى ممنوع الدخول بها  والله الموفق  لحضات وسارفق شارتات وشرح له

----------


## قمة الفيبو

يعطيك العافية ياخوي  
وسجلني اول واحد معك في القرب والله يجزاك خير .....

----------


## أم حمودي

نحن في انتضار كل جديد بخصوص اليورو دولار ارجو قبولي في المجموعة علما اني مبتدئة
اخي الجميل انا في حيرة فيما يخص اليورو دولار هل تعتقد انه سيتم اختراق 1.4355؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> لطفا سيدي ارجوك نظرتك الجميله للدولار فرنك ارجو الرد بسرعه
> جزاك الله خيرا

 اخي أسف على التاخير كنت بالصلاة 
الان راقبه لو نزل وكسر 1.0360 متوقع يصحح عند 1.0300 او تزيد شوي ومنها يرتد صعود بإذن الله لهدف 1.0550 
المهم فوق 1.0290 وضعها الستوب للشراء او نقطة الارتداد اختار مايناسبك 
والدخول بعد مراقبة لو نزل تحت 1.0290 يفضل الانتظار والابتعاد  افضل والله اعلم 
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> يعطيك العافية ياخوي  
> وسجلني اول واحد معك في القرب والله يجزاك خير .....

 هلا اخي يشرفنا انضمامك 
والحمد لله اول مسجل لديه خبرة عضو قديم اكيد لديه خبرة
ونحن نتشرف بك   

> نحن في انتضار كل جديد بخصوص اليورو دولار ارجو قبولي في المجموعة علما اني مبتدئة
> اخي الجميل انا في حيرة فيما يخص اليورو دولار هل تعتقد انه سيتم اختراق 1.4355؟؟؟؟

 هلا ام حمودي مرحبا بك 
فلا تستعجلي رجاءء لمصلحتك فوات ربح ولا خسارة
سارفق الشرح بعد قليل بإذن الله

----------


## BRUFEN

> اخي أسف على التاخير كنت بالصلاة 
> الان راقبه لو نزل وكسر 1.0360 متوقع يصحح عند 1.0300 او تزيد شوي ومنها يرتد صعود بإذن الله لهدف 1.0550 
> المهم فوق 1.0290 وضعها الستوب للشراء او نقطة الارتداد اختار مايناسبك 
> والدخول بعد مراقبة لو نزل تحت 1.0290 يفضل الانتظار والابتعاد افضل والله اعلم 
> موفق بإذن الله

 الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه أبو مروان 
ياليت تتابع معي أنا واخونا السائل 
أنا برضه متعلق فيه وانت عارف الحساب
صغير والله يرزقنا جميعاص كل خير 
ويسهل امورنا 
طبعاً متى ما كان عندك الوقت أنا بجلس
فيه الين الله يكتبلي ياربح يا يتصفر الحساب
أملي في الله كبير ثم في مجهودك 
وجزاك الله كل خير وأثابك خير الثواب

----------


## رشدي

اخى ما رأيك فى الدولار ين ؟

----------


## samer samer

صباح الخير جميعا 
يا ريت اخونا الجميل يعطي وضع دولار ين لانو فعلا هاليومين ما في شي واضح

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   سارفق 3 شارتات تبين موجة اليورو دولار العامة   الشارت الاول على الديلي يوضح النزول من 1.5144   الشارت موضح به الموجه العامه الصاعدة الاكبر ومرقمة بـ A B الفيبو باللون الاصفر  وموضح به الموجه الصاعدة العامة الاصغر من السابقة ومرقمة بـ (1) و (2) الفيبو باللون الازرق  فالنزول حتى اللحضة اما لتصحيح الموجة الاصغر وهي (1) و (2) فالنزول حتى 1.4000  او قبلها فهو لتصحيح الموجه ولكن لو نزل تحت 1.4000 اتوقع يصحح الموجة A B ولتاكيد اكثر لو نزل وكسر 1.3937 فالنزول للتصحيح الموجه A B  فغالبا التصحيح يكون عند 38% لكلتا الموجتين تزيد تنقص بعض الشي   الان لو نلاحظ يقف عند 38% كتصحيح الموجه (1) (2) ومسموح له يصحح للـ 50% لنفس الموجة فالموجة العامة الصاعدة الاصغر (1) و (2) فتصحيحها يكون كالتالي 38% او 50% او مابينهم واحتمال اكتفى بالنزول كتصحيح تاكيد الاكتفاء بالنزول كتصحيح للموجه هو بصعوده واختراقه النقطة 1.4647 بالوضع الحالي كاعتبار انه نهاية نزوله عند 1.4215ولكن مجرد يصعد فوق 38% نتوقع انه بيواصل فمحتمل يخترق 1.4647 مالم يخترقها فهي الستوب للبيع وهي النقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول بالوضع الحالي وهي تاكيد نهاية التصحيح له فالقادم صعود لاهداف الموجه العامة الصاعدة الاصغر واحتمال يصعد لاهداف الموجه العامة الصاعدة الاكبر في حال صعد ونزل ليواصل تصحيحه كما ذكرت بالسابق المهم فوق 1.4000 مطمئن كنزول تصحيحي وسنراقبه جميعا في حال نزل تحت 1.4000 وكسر 1.3937 طبعا بالاول اغلقت الموجة العامة الصاعدة الاصغر ننساها تماما ونفكر بالموجة العامة الصاعدة الاكبر فأمامنا احتمالات بكسر 1.3937 اما نهاية الموجة باغلاقه للموجه او تصحيح لها ثم يعاود الصعود مرة اخرى ومنها نتحدث مرة اخرى بمتابعه اخرى لكل حادث حديث المهم مجرد يكسر 1.3937 نرقم القمة 1.5144 بـ C   هذا الشارت الاول يوضح ماسبق      الان نتكلم عن الشارت الثاني وهو على فريم الساعة  كموجه هابطة تصحيحية اما للموجة العامة الصاعدة الاكبر او للموجة العامة الصاعدة الاصغر كما وضحتهم بالشرح السابقو بالشارت السابق  كموجه هابطة انا مرقمة الان مانبحث عنه هو 4 كما هو موضح بالشارت   فـ 4 اما تكون عند 23% او 38% او مابينهم او اكتفى بالصعود عند 1.4365 فصعب الحكم علية بالوقت الحالي سنراقب ونحكم عليه المهم متوقع نزول في حال صعد لايجاد الموجه 4 كما ذكرت نقاطها  يهمنا انا تحت 1.4647 مهما صعد المهم لايخترقها ولو بنقطة مجرد تخترق او يلمسها السعر نكون انهيناء الموجه التصحيحية للموجة الصاعدة العامة الاصغر  فتكون قمتها 1.5144 وقاعها 1.4214 انا وضعت في حال واصل صعود من اللحضة حتى اختراقه للـ1.4647   الان في حال صعد وارتد من احد النقاط المتوقعه فيكون نزول بموجة متوسطة على المدى القريب هدفها كما ذكرت عند 1.4070 للـ 1.4120 تقريبا   ومنها المتوقع نهاية التصحيح للموجة الصاعدة الاصغر والباقي كما بالسابق في حال واصل نزول تحت 1.4000     الان الشارت الثالث هو لموجتنا الحالية الهابة بشكل مكبر   في حال صعد كما ذكرت اما الصعود للـ 1.4390 + - تقريبا   والمجال مفتوح للصعود في حال واصل صعود فوق 1.4400 للـ 23% كما بالشارت تقريبا عند 1.4440 تزيد تنقص بعض الشي   في حال واصل صعود فوقها امامه نقطة 1.4515 تقريبا او يصعد للـ 38% تمثل تقريبا 1.4570 + - المهم كما ذكرت تحت 1.4647 ولكن الانتباه في حال صعد فو 38% ثم اخترق 1.4620 فاتوقع يواصل صعود ويخترق 1.4647  في حال ارتد ونزل نضع الستوب اما 1.4620 او 1.4647 الخيار لكم  وفي حال ارتد من النقاط الاخرى المهم الستوب + 20 لل 10 نقاط من نقطة الارتداد او نقطة الارتداد وبإذن الله ساتابع معكم اذا متواجد  الان لمعرفة هل هو صاعد او نازل ارسمو فيبو مابين القاع 1.4215 والقمة 1.4365 واراقبوه الان فوق 23% لو نزل تحتها باغلاق شمعة 5 دقائق وفريم اكبر فاكبر لكن المفتاح شمعة 5 دقائق وللمعلومية صدقها 50% حتى الشمعات التي تليها بفريم اكبر انما تساعد نزل توقع الفيبو الاخر عند 38% لو نزل تحت 50% هنا النزول اقرب ولكن ليس مؤكد فوق 50% الصعود اقرب وهكذا  منطقة 50% للـ 61% تسمى بمنطقة الحيرة وهياقرب السعر للاتجاه انما صعب التاكيد حسب نوع الموجه   الشرح كثير وحاولت ايصال مايمكن ايصاله بقدر المستطاع وعلى عجل للاستفادة منه فأن قصرت ارجو معذرتي فلا تستعجلو اقراء مرة وعدت مرات وأسأل وبإذن ساجيب على الجميع ورجاء عدم الاستعجال بالسؤال حتى تتاكد من نفسك بأنك صعب عليك امر حتى لانتوه فأذا وصلت الفكرة لديكم فلن يصعب عليكم شي وللمعلومية ليس صعب كما تتوقعو انما لاتستعجلو والله تافه التحليل اذا عرفت البداية تسهل عليك النهاية بإذن الله والقادم احلى واذا مارأيت جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله وساحاول ايصال ماتقدم كموجات بشرح اخر للموجات على عملات اخرى حتى تستوعبو التحليل الموجي اليوت ولو بنسبة 20% بإذن الله سنفتح دروس على مراحل بما اعرف فلست دائم لكم لابد من التعلم فالدائم وجه الله سبحانه وتعالى وأن نسيت شي وغلطت بشي ساحاول ارفاقه بمشاركة اخرى مرفقة بالحالي او نسخ الحالي والتعديل عليه بمشاركة اخرى فالغلط وارد ونسيان شي وارد  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا     اتمنى رسم الشارتات لديكم كما الشارتات المرفق حتى تتبعو الحركة للقادم بإذن الله  لا رغبت بارفاق شارتات اخرى حتى لا تتوه مجرد نتفهم الحالي سارفق شارتات لتوضيح الاصغر من الموجات انا تكلمت بالموجات الاكبر والمتوسطة

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير جميعا 
> يا ريت اخونا الجميل يعطي وضع دولار ين لانو فعلا هاليومين ما في شي واضح

 افا ابو سمره 
تكلمت عنه اكثر من مرة هذا الاسبوع وقبل بداية التداول لهذا الاسبوع سألني احد الاخوة عنه وكان الاغلاق للاسبوع   90.33  على ما اعتقد كان بائع ولم يغلق الصفقة ونصحته من اقرب نقطة للـ 90 يغلق فهو صاعد
وذكرت له فوق 90 صاعد بإذن الله 92.50 والحمد لله وصل 91.88
والله اعلم لازال الهدف قائم الان اي نزول هو لتصحيح الصعود ثم مواصلة الصعود 
الان راقبه مابين 91 للــ  90.50 من احدهم او مابينهم متوقع ارتداد وصعود لهدفه بإذن الله 
ولست متاكد من نزوله للـ 90.50 انما ذكرتها للاحتياط امامه دعم قوي عند 90.75 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخى ما رأيك فى الدولار ين ؟

 هلا صديقي لم انتبه لسؤالك الا بعد الاجابة علية 
الان اجبة لسؤال اخينا سمير عنه

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه أبو مروان 
> ياليت تتابع معي أنا واخونا السائل 
> أنا برضه متعلق فيه وانت عارف الحساب
> صغير والله يرزقنا جميعاص كل خير 
> ويسهل امورنا 
> طبعاً متى ما كان عندك الوقت أنا بجلس
> فيه الين الله يكتبلي ياربح يا يتصفر الحساب
> أملي في الله كبير ثم في مجهودك 
> وجزاك الله كل خير وأثابك خير الثواب

 ابشر ياغالي ساحاول مساعدتك بقدر المستطاع بإذن الله 
والله يبعد عنك الخسارة والسامعين اجمعين يارب العالمين

----------


## lionofegypt2020

متاااابع معك جروب اليورو دولار  
جزاك الله خيرا يا حبيبى

----------


## المتداول الحديث

يا اخوان ماذا افعل الحساب قرب يمرجن هل سيهبط ما دون 1.4230

----------


## aljameel

السابق من الشرح والشارتات لليورو احفظوهم لديكم مع رسم الشارت كما بالمشاركة لديكم ببرامجكم  الان سارفق شارت على الوضع الحالي ارجو عمل نفس الشارت لديكم على فريم الساعة   الشارت مكمل لما سبق انما يتكلم عن موجة اصغر من السابق   الموجات بالتحليل الموجي الرقمي اليوت دائما تتوالد اصغر فاكبر فاكبر وتكبر الصغرى لتصبح اكبر تموت الصغرى عند نقطة ما فكلما كبرت تكون اهم واصدق من السابقة ولكي نصل للموجة الاكبر نبداء بالموجة الصغرى فاكبر فاكبر وهكذا كما شرحت قبل يومين عن موجات المجنون بالتوصية علية  بعض من الموجات الكبرى داخلها فرضا 6 موجات فأثناء حركتها صعود او نزول تولد موجات اخرى ممكن تصل لـ 10 موجات كما ذكرت اصغر فاكبر فنظريات موجات اليوت كثيرة كل صاحب نظرية يقول انا الاصدق واحد يصف لك موجة ما تصحيحها عند فرضا 38% اخر يقول لا هذه النوع من الموجات تصحيحها عند 50% واخر يقول الموجه هذه كذا واخر يقول لا هذه الموجه كذا فانتوه مع النظريات فلو تلاحظو من يحلل كخبراء باليوت كمثال بمنتدنا صعب تجدهم متفقين كل واحد بيحلل بنظرية اقتنع بها فصعب تتجادل معه هو يرى نفسه صح والاخر يرى نفسه صح  والموجات الرئيسيه 11 نوع موجة فقط لاغير فاذا عرفت انواع الموجات ولو بمفهوم بسيط يسهل عليك شرحي بمفهومه البسيط  فدائما كمفهوم عام للموجات الصغيرة تكبر فاذا كبرت دخلت بالموجة الاكبر منها مجرد تصل هدفها  الان في حال الموجه الحالي المرفق هي تمثل الموجه التصحيحة السابقة بالشارت الثالث  ماقصدت به عملنا موجه داخل 3 و 4 للموجة الهابطة التصحيحة الشارت الثالث  فموجتنا الحالية قاعها 3 وهي الموجه التصحيحية بالشارت الثالث بالمشاركة السابقة تبحث عن 4 فأن وجدناه كما ذكرت بالسابق نقاط المتوقع يصعد لها تكون 4 احد النقاط الذي صعد لها وارتد نزول للبحث عن نهاية الموجه الهابطة التصحيحة نهايتها نرقمها بـ 5  موجتنا الحالية اصغر من 3 و4 للموجه التصحيحية ولكن في حال واصل صعود فوق 1.4647 فموجتنا تكبروتلغي الموجه التصحيحة وتتحول لموجة صاعدة تحت 1.4647 فموجتنا تدلنا وتساعدنا للبحث عن 4 و 5 للموجة التصحيحية الهابطة مجرد ننتهي من 5 هي تموت ننساها كما ذكرت بالشرح السابق متوقعين 5 فوق 1.4000 فرضا تقريبا 1.4100+ - = 5 وموجتنا الحالية كما بالشارت المرفق تبداء بـ 1 وتنتهي بـ 5  فتكون ثلاثة منها صاعده واثنتان هابطة وداخلها والله اعلم موجات صغرى كالتي ذكرتها A B C   تكون C هي نهاية الصعود ومنها نزول مجرد تنتهي ويبداء بالنزول ونتاكد من النزول نستبدل C  بـ 2  كما ذكرت بالسابق  تموت الموجة  ABC وهكذا فيكون ايجاد 5 للموجه الهابطة التصحيحة كما ذكرت بالشارت الثالث هي موجتنا الحالية 12345 فتطابق 5 موجتنا ب 5 الموجة الهابطة والله اعلم  وضحت الفكرة الموجات هكذا موجة داخل موجة اكبر فاصغر وهكذا  موجتنا الحالية  في حال صعدت من 23 او 38 او 50 او 61% كما هو موضح فالقمة نرقمها بـ A والقاع نرقمه بـ B والهدف بـ C فـ B احد نقاط الفيبو كما بالشارت فغالبا الموجات مجرد تنزل تحت 50% تضعف بالارتداد أن كان صعود او نزول بشكل تقريبي انما حسب الموجة انا باشرح لكم بالشكل المبسط المفهوم الغير معقد انما لو اردت شرح كل موجة بمفهومها فالنظريات كثيرة فندخل بحيرة وتتعقد عليكم الامور ولكن احاول ايصالها لكم بطريقة مبسطة حتى يفهمها الجميع فلا يأتي احد منكم لديه معرفة مسبقة بالموجات ويقول كذا وهذا كذا ان بشرحي احاول ايصاله للكل حتى المبتدى يا أنا يا انتم يا بوصل مالدي من معلومات اكتسبتها من خبرات سابقة المهم ساوصلها ولو بالقوة لكم وللمعلومية في أشياء بالتحليل احساس وسرعة بديهه وفكر والتقاط فصعب شرحه او ايصاله للغير وخاصة كتابه فأنا عندم اكتب مثلا كما بكتبه الان احاول ايصال فكرة ما فيصعب علي ايصالها لكم فامسح وارجع اكتب وضحت الفكرة فما اصبو اليه الاحساس هذا صعب ولكن من يثابر بالتعلم يتولد الاحساس المقصود لديه فمجرد تعطيه طرف الموجة او فكرة عنها بسطر او سطرين يسهل الباقي عليه  انتم في حال احترتم في امر اتجاه ما للعلم فقط ولاتاخذوه كقاعدة انما يساعدكم فاعمل فيبو مابين قمة وقاع او قاع وقمة وليكن فريم ساعة افضل والفريم الاكبر اصدق للمعلومية كـ 4 ساعات ويوم فاذا كان بصعود ثم نزل اعملو كما بالشارت المرفق الحالي النزول يسمى تصحيح او اخذ مراكز شراء اخرى بمعنى طائرة ستذهب من جدة للقاهرة لدية محطة توقف بالرياض لا اخذ مزيد من الركاب والتزود بالوقود ثم تقلع مرة اخرى لهدفها القاهرة مثل مشي روحك المهم تصل الفكرة نرجع للسابق كمثل حالي الان فوق 23% نزل تحتها من قبل ثم صعد فوقها ثباته فوقها تتوقع مواصلة الصعود وخاصة باغلاق شمعة مثلا 4 ساعات مو شرط يكون الصعود100% انما يساعد لمعرفة الاتجاه والنسبة تعلى باتجاه الصعود لمعرفة هل يصعد ام لا كا فكرة اخرى نعمل فيبو على فريم 5 دقائق مابين مثلا بالوضع الحالي مابين 1.4365 و القاع 1.4320 فلو صعد فوق 61% فنتوقع الصعود وباختراق القمة 1.4365 نسمي القاع 1.4320 بـ B ولكن دائما الفريمات الصغيرة كــ 5 دقائق 10 و15 المصداقية ضعيفة انما تساعد كل ما كبر الفريم نسبة المصداقية اكبر فأنا على سبيل المثال اعمل بالاول على فريم الديلي ثم 4 ساعات ثم الساعة ومرات الجاء لفريم اسبوع في حال اشتبه على الامر وكمضارب اعمل على فريم الساعة وبصدق لا اعمل اقل من الساعة وضحت الفكرة انما اقصد بالسابق لمساعدتكم في حال التبس الوضع عليكم فيساعد افضل من لاشي  يارب اني اوصلت ما بوسعي ايصاله لكم ولو بالشكل المبسط   وطلبي الوحيد الدعاء لي ولوالدي وأبنائي وبظهر غيب جزاكم الله خير  هذا ما اطمع به   وهذا الشارت رسمته قبل يصعد كما الحالي الان فاتوقه اللو 1.4320 هي كترقيم نسميها بـ B وتاكيدها باختراق الهاي 4365  اكثرت عليكم الشرح انما نستفيد منه بمراجعته خلال توقف السوق فرصة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> يا اخوان ماذا افعل الحساب قرب يمرجن هل سيهبط ما دون 1.4230

 هاهو صعد الان لا تخف  فراقب ماسبق من نقاط  ذكرتها كالمتوقع يصعد لها والله اعلم 
اعمل كما بالسابق ذكرته فلن يزورك بإذن الله المارجن

----------


## aljameel

> متاااابع معك جروب اليورو دولار  
> جزاك الله خيرا يا حبيبى

 حياك الله ياغالي يسعدنا انظمامك 
الحمد لله كلما كبر القروب تعم الفائدة على الجميع بالنقاش ومساعدة بعضنا البعض 
حتى نصل بإذن الله لما نصبو اليه

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار يتبع للسابق  وهذا شارت للموجة التي تكلمت عنها بالمشاركة السابقة الاخيرة الشارت الرابع المرفق  هذا الشارت يتكلم عن الموجه A , B ,C  كهدف لها والله اعلم وهدفها هو نهايتها ونهاية الصعود ثم معاودة النزول لهدف الموجه الهابطة التصحيحية والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## eto2

نصيحة لكل متاجر حاول ان تبتعد عن السوق حتى بداية العام الجديد لتحفظو اموالكم من اتجاهات السوق الغير متوقعة

----------


## aljameel

وهذا شارت للموجه العامة الصاعدة كفكرة عامة على الديلي  مرسوم به خطوط الترندات وترقيم للموجة وشرح بداخل الشارت  حاولت ايصال مايمكن ايصاله لكم عن اليورو كفكرة عامه حتى الموجه الصغرى التي لايمكن الاعتماد عليها ذكرتها لكم  فالرجاء الخاص مراجعة ما كتبته من المشاركة الاولى حتى هذه المشاركة    وتفهم مابهم من شرح خلال اليوم حتى بداية تداول الاسبوع القادم وخلال اليوم لليوم الاحد  من يرغب يسأل بما ذكرته بالسابق يسأل وبإذن الله ساجيب عليه  انا كشارتات ارفقتها  مأخوذه من الميتاترايدر 4 وكابينات اخذها من الميتاترايدر للتحليل عام لجميع العملات فيجب الانتباه في حال فرق بالنقاط العامة وليست الحساسة لاني النقاط الحساسة كنقاط الفصل احاول اعمل تست عليها باستيراد البيانات على الاقل اثنين لثلاث من المنصات   ولكن الان للاسف شاهدت اسعار مثلا المجنون وصل ببعض منصات اخرى لل 145.72 و 73   والميتاتريد 4 لم ينزل عن 146.04 وطبعا باقي العملات بها فرق غريبه هل هو الاصدق ام باقي منصات التداول الاخرى الله اعلم  من تجارب سابقة هو افضلهم كدقة  من الباقي ولكن فارق 30 نقطة او 20 او 10 يضع علامة استغراب  فيجب الانتباه من ذلك  والله الموفق  الشااااااااااااااااااااااارت

----------


## aljameel

> نصيحة لكل متاجر حاول ان تبتعد عن السوق حتى بداية العام الجديد لتحفظو اموالكم من اتجاهات السوق الغير متوقعة

 جزاك الله خير على النصيحة وبارك الله فيك على حرصك لاخوانك واخواتك 
ولكن خذ هذه النصيحة السوق اليوم او نهاية السنه او بدايتها او باي لحضه من السوق 
اذا انت عرفت الاتجاه العام كما شرحت اليورو اليوم 
الباقي سهل المهم دائما تحصن بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى 
بالستوب وافضل الستوبات هو الستوب الصغير طبعا مدروس ليس بوضعه عشؤاياَ 
و محاولة التقاط الستوب  من نقطة جيدة وقريبه من السعر 
تضرب 10 ستوبات صغيرة بإذن اللهوتوفيقه بهدف واحد تعوضهم 
والا السوق كل يوم به مخاطرة اذا ماتحمي نفسك بالستوب 
والله اعلم 
بالنهاية لاتخااااااااف والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبروووووك للجميع  الحمد لله وصل للـ 1.5920 بفارق عن الهدف 8 نقاط  انا ذكرت الهدف 1.5912 + - ومن الهدف يصعد ليصحح والله اعلم   الان والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.5979  تحت 1.5980 متوقع يواصل نزول والاهداف كما بالتوصية فوقها متوقع يصعد للـ 1.6015 او كما ذكرت بالتوصية عند 1.6050 او 1.6080 او مابينهم فهذه مناطق التصحيح المتوقعه والله اعلم ومنها يعاود النزول  هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.5865 + - وهو نفسه هدف الدبل التوب على الويكلي  لو واصل نزول بعد الهدف لديه الاهداف المذكورة بالتوصية بإذن الله 1.5840 \ 1.5820  ولكن بكسر 1.5845 والله اعلم المجال مفتوح له بالنزول لاهداف ابعد وسنراقبه وسأنوه عنه او اذا استجد جديد  لو صعد فوق 1.6095 يفضل الانتظار والمراقبه  الستوب العام للبيع 1.6190 او 1.6160  والستوب للبيع من مناطق التصحيح 1.6085  الان بنراقب النقطة 1.5980 الاغلاق تحتها يدعم النزول وبقوة الاغلاق فوقها يدعم النزول انما بيصعد لمناطق التصحيح واحتمال يتأرجح مابين 1.5980 للـ 1.6150 صعود ونزول  فممكن الاستفادة منه صعود ونزول شراء وبيع والستوب نفسهم  اغلاق فوق 1.6151 يدعم الصعود والله اعلم  الاغلاق الساعة الواحدة بتوقيت السعودية  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول واغلاق الموجه الهابطة بالتوصية 1.6308 وأبلغت مساء االبارح بتغيرها للنقطة 1.6290 والان ننسى 1.6308 و 1.6290  النقطة الجديدة 1.6193 والله اعلم   والله الموفق

   هذه ما ذكرته يوم امس عن الكيبل  الحمد لله صعد للمنطقة الاولى الان كتصحيح واحتمال يصعد للنقطة الثانية كتصحيح ثم معاودة النزول والله اعلم واحتمال يكتفي بما صعد كصعود الان حتى اللحضه صحح عند نقطة اولى هل يصعد للنقطة الاخرى عند 1.6050 + - تقريبا الله اعلم من يراقب السوق هو الحكم  ما اقصد به اخواني اقراء بصعود لارقام لا ارى منها شي من بعض الاخوان واقراء للكيبل  هايات غير متوقعة كل شي وارد وليس مستحيل والسوق ليس به مستحيل وليس تقليل بحق الاخرين انما خوفا عليكم من تعليقة تخسرو بها حساباتكم ولست ما اقوله انا هو الصح وغير غلط لا والله بس المعطيات بتقول نازل فعندما يصعد فوق 1.6095 يضعف النزول ولا يلغيه وعندما يخترق 1.6193 يغلق الموجه الهابطة فطبعا كما ارى والله اعلم صعب الصعود محقق من الموجة الهابطة 89% هل تتوقعو بيغلق الموجه الهابطة ويصعد انا مايمليه علي ضميري ذكرته واكرر لست انا ما اقوله هو الصح وغيري مايقوله خطى انما هذه معطياتي ذكرتها وليس في شي مستغرب بالسوق كل شي وارد انما ارى ارقام ذكرت كصعود حاولت ايجاد لها قاعدة فلم اجد اما لجهلي بهذا الجزء من التحليل او اكون على صواب فيما اقول انما كمعطيات بتقول وبنسبة كبيرة النزول هو سيد الموقف لا ارغب كما ذكرت بالسابق اتكلم عن الكيبل انما مطالبتكم لي وضعت السابق وها انا اكمل ما وضعته بما سبق  انا لا احد يلؤمني فرضا صعد وفات فرصة عليه انما اكرر انتبهوووووو واخذ الحذر النزول سيد الموقف حتى اللحضة والله اعلم الباوند سريع الحركة نزول او صعود فصعب التعويض والخيار لكم  وهذا شارت موضح به الموجه العامه الصاعدة والموجة الهابطة على المدى المتوسط  وبكسر 1.6030 افتحت لنا موجه هابطة وبنسبة 70للـ 80% تاكيدها والله اعلم بكسر اللو على الديلي وهذا ماذكرته بالسابق والله اعلم فلم اتكلم من فراغ انما هذه المعطيات هل يصدق نزولا ام يقلب الطاولة ويصعد   وبالنهاية انا اجتهدت فالصواب وارد والخطى وارد وضعو الخطى قبل الصواب  والله الموفق

----------


## BRUFEN

والله يا أبو مروان أسحب كلامي الاول خلاص الحساب تصفر
نعمه من الله سبحانه وخيرة بإذن الله 
ولا أدري عن غيري إذا مازال متعلق في الدولار فرانك الله العالم

----------


## أم حمودي

اخواني في مشكل الرد مو شغال

----------


## أم حمودي

السلام عليكم جميعا والشكر الكثير لاخونا الجميل لكن للأسف مازلت لا افهم بعض المصطلحات حتى الفيبوناتشي مازلت لا اعرف رسمه لذلك انا احسد كل احد يفهم على اخونا الجميل بالنسبة لشرح اتجاه اليورو دولار لكن حسد المحبين والله
انا كمبتدئة طريقتي لا  تعطي ارقام محددة انا اعتمد على تقاطع الموفينغ 10 و الموفينغ 50
الترند
خطوط الدعم والمقاومة و الماكد رغم اني لا اتقنه

----------


## أم حمودي

بالنسبة للفيبوناتشي اطلب من الأخ جميل اذا كان عنده درس يشرح كيفية استخدام الفيبوناتشي ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أم حمودي

وطلب ثاني من الاخ جميل يرجو ان يتسع صدره لنا بالنسبة لتحليل توجه اليورو دولار نرجو في اخر التحليل ان تعطي للمبتدئين امثالي فكرة عن النقاط المستهدفة كما تعودنا منك ذلك 
هذا لا يعني اني ساعتمد على توصياتك بدون ارادة التعلم بالعكس انا سأقرا تحليلاتك مرات و مرات حتى اضع رجلي على اول سلم التحليل
وشكرا كل الشكر وجعل الله تعبك معنا في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## aljameel

> والله يا أبو مروان أسحب كلامي الاول خلاص الحساب تصفر
> نعمه من الله سبحانه وخيرة بإذن الله 
> ولا أدري عن غيري إذا مازال متعلق في الدولار فرانك الله العالم

 لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 
سألتني واجبت عليك وذكرت التالي لديه نزول تصحيحي عند 1.0300 او اعلى بكم نقطة المهم فوق 1.0290  وهي الستوب للشراءفمتوقع نزول تصحيحي ثم معاودة الصعود لهدف بإذن الله 1.0550 
وذكرت في حال نزل تحت 1.0290 افضل الانتظار والابتعاد عنه 
اخي المفروض انك حسبت حسابك على كذا اما بعمل هدك في حال انت داخل شراء من فوق 
والله ما اقولك غير الله يعوض عليك بخير منه 
ولعلة خير لك ومايدريك 
كان سألتني بالاول قبل الدخول به من الاساس 
الحمد لله على كل شي

----------


## aljameel

> اخواني في مشكل الرد مو شغال

  

> السلام عليكم جميعا والشكر الكثير لاخونا الجميل لكن للأسف مازلت لا افهم بعض المصطلحات حتى الفيبوناتشي مازلت لا اعرف رسمه لذلك انا احسد كل احد يفهم على اخونا الجميل بالنسبة لشرح اتجاه اليورو دولار لكن حسد المحبين والله
> انا كمبتدئة طريقتي لا تعطي ارقام محددة انا اعتمد على تقاطع الموفينغ 10 و الموفينغ 50
> الترند
> خطوط الدعم والمقاومة و الماكد رغم اني لا اتقنه

  

> بالنسبة للفيبوناتشي اطلب من الأخ جميل اذا كان عنده درس يشرح كيفية استخدام الفيبوناتشي ؟؟؟؟؟

  

> وطلب ثاني من الاخ جميل يرجو ان يتسع صدره لنا بالنسبة لتحليل توجه اليورو دولار نرجو في اخر التحليل ان تعطي للمبتدئين امثالي فكرة عن النقاط المستهدفة كما تعودنا منك ذلك 
> هذا لا يعني اني ساعتمد على توصياتك بدون ارادة التعلم بالعكس انا سأقرا تحليلاتك مرات و مرات حتى اضع رجلي على اول سلم التحليل
> وشكرا كل الشكر وجعل الله تعبك معنا في ميزان حسناتك

 هلا ام حمودي بخدمتك والجميع فلا تترددي بالسؤال من سأل ما تاه بالنسبة لتوجه اليورو ذكرته كنقاط مستهدفه كصعود ومنها فارجعي للسابق تجدي بالتفصيل وها انا نسخته لك  باختراق 1.4355 والصعود فوقها متوقع مواصلة الصعود   في حال صعد كما ذكرت اما الصعود للـ 1.4390 + - تقريبا   والمجال مفتوح للصعود في حال واصل صعود فوق 1.4400 للـ 23% كما بالشارت تقريبا عند 1.4440 تزيد تنقص بعض الشي   في حال واصل صعود فوقها امامه نقطة 1.4515 تقريبا او يصعد للـ 38% تمثل تقريبا 1.4570 + - المهم كما ذكرت تحت 1.4647 ولكن الانتباه في حال صعد فو 38% ثم اخترق 1.4620 فاتوقع يواصل صعود ويخترق 1.4647  في حال ارتد ونزل نضع الستوب اما 1.4620 او 1.4647 الخيار لكم  وفي حال ارتد من النقاط الاخرى المهم الستوب + 20 لل 10 نقاط من نقطة الارتداد او نقطة الارتداد وبإذن الله ساتابع معكم اذا متواجد  والباقي كاهداف نزول ذكرتها بالسابق وما بعد النزول   رسم الفيبو سهل وبسيط جدا

----------


## أم حمودي

كل الشكر و الإمتنان

----------


## ahmed_samir77

أخى الكريم أبو مروان برجاء إلقاء الضوء على الكندى أنا شارى من 668 إلى 500 ماذا أفعل أنتظر به أم ماذا و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## aymanforex

:015: اخى الجميل شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الرائع هذا -انا من المتابعين الجيدين لك ولكل تحليلاتك بارك الله فيك - ارجو ان تقبل تسجيل فى دورة اليورو هذه - شكرا لك

----------


## aymanforex

رجاء توضيح هل اليورو اكتفى بالصعود الى 4415 وبدأ رحلة الهبوط ام من المفترض ان يعاود الصعود الى مناطق 4440 كما بالشرح - ارجو الرد

----------


## aljameel

> أخى الكريم أبو مروان برجاء إلقاء الضوء على الكندى أنا شارى من 668 إلى 500 ماذا أفعل أنتظر به أم ماذا و جزاكم الله خيرا

 هلا اخي احمد 
الجوز هذا من لم يكن متابع له فهو والله اعلم متعب وبالغالب يعطيك هدف ولا يحقق الهدف يحقق 50 او 70 % من الهدف او 100% فتوقع منه 50% وتوقع منه 200% من الهدف
فانا لا احب التعامل معه بالفترة الاخيرة ولكن ساحاول جاهداً مساعدتك واضعك بالتصور العام له
فأن رغبت الاستمرار او الخروج منه اوكي اتفقنا 
الان والله اعلم كموجة هو بموجه صاعدة رخمه جدا فتوقع منها صعود لنصف الهدف او 100% او دبل الهدف لاتتنبى بما تفعل هالموجه 
فوق 1.0425 متوقع صعود  
لو نزل تحتها سيغلق الموجه الصاعدة ولكن هو من طبعه يغلق ويفتح موجه صاعدة اخرى  
بالنهاية فوق 1.0310 فهو للصعود والله اعلم 
وفوق 1.0425 فهو للصعود والله اعلم 
المهم نكون فوق 1.0300 تحتها لا انصحك به والله اعلم والخيار لك 
اغلاق اليوم مهم اغلاق فوق 1.0470 يدعم الصعود بإذن الله 
الان نتكلم في حال صعد فتوقع يصعد للـ 1.0545 تقريبا منها اما يرتد او يواصل صعود  
واصل امامه نقطة 1.0650 تقريبا اما يرتد او يواصل بعدها  
لو واصل بعد 1.0650 اتوقع والله اعلم سيذهب لاهداف موجته بإذن الله 
وساضع لك الاهداف 1.0820 تقريبا لو واصل بعد الهدف واخترق 1.0860 والله اعلم سيذهب بإذن الله 1.1050  
والله حاولت مساعدتك بقدر المستطاع بما امامي من معطيات  لأني شايفك متورط به لك كم يوم  
الله يعينك تتابع وتراقب انا وضعت النقاط والباقي عليك والله يصبرك وتخرج بربح يعوض صبرك قول يارب 
هو بين نقطتين الترند الان وسارفق لك الشارت حتى تتابع وتنتبه فيما بعد لدخولك لاي عمله فددخولك الاول من اعلى من الترند العلوي فلو امامك شارت فلن تدخل 
انا برفق الشارت حتى يستفاد منه الجميع  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الرائع هذا -انا من المتابعين الجيدين لك ولكل تحليلاتك بارك الله فيك - ارجو ان تقبل تسجيل فى دورة اليورو هذه - شكرا لك

 حياك الله بين اخوانك ونتشرف بك وبانظمامك 
وبإذن الله تستفيد وتفيد 
اطلع على ماسبق ذكره عن اليورو حتى تكون بالصورة العامه له  
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## أم حمودي

تعلمت رسم الفيبوناتشي شكرا اخي الجميل لكن يتطلب البداية من القاع الصحيح
بالنسبة للنسب اخي هل  في كل الحالات تعتبر 23% هو الأقوى و 61 و ال50 أضعف؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> رجاء توضيح هل اليورو اكتفى بالصعود الى 4415 وبدأ رحلة الهبوط ام من المفترض ان يعاود الصعود الى مناطق 4440 كما بالشرح - ارجو الرد

 اليورو دولار والله اعلم  وهو تكملة لما سبق  سارفق شارت هو مشابه للشارت السابق للموجه الصاعدة التي قاعها 1.4215 وقمتها هو الهاي الحالي على اعتبار نهاية الصعود عند الهاي 1.4417  طبعا داخلها موجة ذكرتها انا ورقمتها بـ  A B  وذكرت هدفها  C   الان نتوقع النزول بما انه تحت 23% والنزول تحت 38% يدعم النزول وهي تقريبا عند 1.4340  وتاكيد النزول بكسر 1.4280 تقريبا   وهدف النزول بإذن الله 1.4120 تقريبا  ومتوقع هدف اخر بإذن الله عند 1.4070 تقريبا  ويهمنا هدفنا 1.4120 ومنه نراقب هل يذهب للهدف الثاني 1.4070  والباقي كما ذكرت بالمشاركات السابقة ارجو تتبع الحالي والسابق  في حال لم ينزل تحت 38% وصعد فوق 1.4390 واخترق الهاي 1.4417   متوقع يصعد للـ 1.4450 + - تقريبا اما يرتد او يواصل صعود كما ذكر بالسابق  ولكن الصعود حتى اللحظة الاحتمال الاضعف والله اعلم ولكن لابد ذكره تحسباَ   كل شي وارد والسوق الان حركته ضعيفة صعب الحكم   فلا بد من الصبر ولكن باغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات تحت 23% يطمئن للنزول  ذكرت لكم بشرح مفصل اتمنى الاستفادة منه   فمن دخل بيع يضع الستوب الهاي اليوم ويراقب ماسبق  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> تعلمت رسم الفيبوناتشي شكرا اخي الجميل لكن يتطلب البداية من القاع الصحيح
> بالنسبة للنسب اخي هل في كل الحالات تعتبر 23% هو الأقوى و 61 و ال50 أضعف؟؟؟؟؟؟

 لا انتي فهمتي غلط 
انا بتكلم كتصحيح ان كان نزول او صعود 
فرضا هو صاعد ثم نزل فنرسم الفيبو من القاع للقمة 
فاول نقطة للفيبو بعد القمة 23 ثم 38 الان هم اقوى بالارتداد من احدهم كتصحيح 
مجرد ينزل تحتهم فيضعف التصحيح فنتوقع مزيد من النزول فرضا نزل تحت 23 و 38 امامه 50 فعند الـ 50% احتمال يرتد صعود واحتمال يواصل نزول نزل تحتها فيضعف الصعود ويقوى النزول
وهكذا نزل تحت 61% يضعف اكثر 
انا بتكلم بشكل عام اما الموجات تختلف من واحدة لا اخرى
بعض منها يصحح عند 23 و38 
وبعض منها عند 50
وبعض منها عند 61
ولكن بالغالب 38 و يليه 50 ولكن 38 هي لها النصيب الاكبر 
إن شاء الله اني وصلت الفكرة 
صحيح الان شارت ارفقته لليورو فراقبي  
هو تحت 23 ونتأمل ينزل تحت 38 ليدعم النزول مجرد ينزل السعر  تحت 38%
يدعم النزول فوقها اقريب للصعود ولكن بما انه تحت 23% الان متوقعين ينزل تحت 38% والله اعلم وذكرت نقطة 1.4280 بكسرها يتاكد النزول
فلو تلاحظي مجرد كسر 61% وهي تمثل تقريبا النقطة 1.4290 انا اكدت النزول بزيادة 10 نقاط  
فهذا ماقصدت كقوة تصحيح بالنزول او التصحيح بالصعود 
وصلت الفكرة فأن لم تصل أسألي وساجيب عليكي حتى تحصلي على درجة خبيرة 
المهم اكون متواجد فان لم اكن فارجو معذرتي مقدما 
موفقه بإذن الله 
تحياااااااااتي

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.6150  الاغلاق الاسبوعي تحت 1.6290 يدعم النزول والله اعلم  الاغلاق اليومي تحت 1.6151 يدعم النزول ولكن بفرق نقطة واحدة  الان ساتكلم عنه بشكل عام ليس ليوم انما للاسبوع المقبل والايام القادمه  من قبل ذكرت هدفه كموجه عامه 1.6050 ووصل للهدف الحمد لله بالتمام وذكرت اكثر من مرة مالم يخترق 1.6425 فهو للهف صعد حتى 1.6410 ولم يخترقها وقبلها وبعدها يصعد وينزل  وذكرت كسر 1.6184 تاكيد لهدف 1.6080 و هدف 1.6050 وذكرت هدف لدبل توب على الاسبوعي عند 1.5800 تقريبا او قبلها بكم نقطة وتقريبا هدف الدبل توب 1.5865 قابل للزيادة والله اعلم وذكرت من قبل كسر 1.6030 هو مفتاح لموجه هابطة عامة تاكيد للموجه العامه الهابطة كسر 1.5700   واهدافها بإذن الله  1.5560 \ 1.5400\1.5280  ولايزال السابق قائم والله اعلم كاهداف للموجه والدبل توب   الان نتكلم عن الوضع الحالي  ارجو التركيز على السابق والحالي والاستفادة منه بقدر المستطاع نزول وصعود خلال الاسبوع او الايام القادمه وساحاول التواجد معكم بقدر المستطاع  النقطة الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول كاغلاق للموجه الهابطة هي النقطة 1.6308 مجرد يلمسها او يخترقها ولو بنقطة هو اغلاق للموجه الهابطة العامه ولكن نكون حذرين نتوقع اي ارتداد للموجه وتمديدهدفها وهي بنسبة ضعيفه ولكن لابد من ذكرها تحسبا لها واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه   والله اعلم النقطة 1.6535 اختراقها ولو بنقطة تاكيد لاغلاق الموجه العامه الهابطة ودخولنا بموجه عامه صاعدها هدفها الرئيسي بإذن الله 1.7290 باختراق 1.6880 طبعا تاخذ وقت وقبلها اهداف انما كاتجاه عام للكيبل  والله اعلم الان بالوضع الحالي السعر 1.6150 نراقب الافتتاح تحت 1.6250\1.6260 وهي الستوب للبيع له هدف بإذن الله 1.5995 لو واصل نزول بعد الهدف وكسر 1.5970 له هدف اخر بإذن الله 1.5950 تقريبا لو واصل بعده له هدف اخر بإذن الله 1.6912 + - تقريبا في حال وصل للهدف بإذن الله 1.5995او 1.5950تقريبا وارتد فمتوقع صعود للتصحيح ثم مواصلة النزول ونفس الشي للهدف 1.5912 فغالبا مايكون التصحيح مابين 1.6050 لل 1.6080 او مابينهم فهذا تقريبا تزيد تنقص بعض الشي انما تقريبا بالنسبة للشراء بعد تاكد الستوب -5 من الهدف  والله اعلم كسر 1.5910 او 1.5900 فالمجال مفتوح له بالنزول  كاهداف تقريبا 1.5865 \1.5840\1.5820 والله اعلم   لو فتح على نزول ضعو الستوب 1.6155 او 1.6170 لو فتح على صعود كما ذكرت الستوب او نقطة يرتد منها في حال صعد وارتد نزول بعد مراقبة وتاكد من النزول   انا تكلمت بالسابق للنزول لانه هو سيد الموقف حتى اللحظه والله اعلم  بالنسبة للصعود كما ذكرت باختراق 1.6308 والتاكيد اختراق 1.6535  اغلاق يوم فوق 1.6151 يدعم الصعود ولكن بنسبة ضعيفه اغلاق يوم فوق 1.6290 يدعم الصعود والله اعلم  واذا مارأيت صعود واكون متواجد سأنوه عنه بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  ها أنا وضعت الشرح المفصل بالنقاط والستوبات والاهداف القريبه والبعيدة اعتقد واضحه بما فيه الكفاية لا يأتي احد ويقول غير واضح او مافهمت كما حصل الاسبوع الماضي وبصدق من يتعامل مع المعطيات التي ذكرتها بإذن الله يستفيد اذا الله كاتب له رزق فيها المطلوب المرونة من قبلكم والمتابعة وبالنهاية ما أنا الا مجتهد اصيب واخطى وضعو الخطى قبل الصواب والله الموفق  وللامانه لا ارغب بالكتابه عن الكيبل ولكن لشعبيته لديكم والمطالبة من قبلكم عليه عالخاص والعام بأن اكتب توصية او شرح وها انا وضعت ما اراه كأجتهاد والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق بالنسبة للمتابعة من قبلي اذا متواجد فلن ابخل عليكم بما اراه واذا رأيت غير ذلك قبل الافتتاح سابلغ عنه بإذن الله   وللمعلومية والله اعلم فوق 1.5800 فنحن بموجه صاعده هدفها بإذن الله 1.7600

   

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبروووووك للجميع  الحمد لله وصل للـ 1.5920 بفارق عن الهدف 8 نقاط  انا ذكرت الهدف 1.5912 + - ومن الهدف يصعد ليصحح والله اعلم   الان والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.5979  تحت 1.5980 متوقع يواصل نزول والاهداف كما بالتوصية فوقها متوقع يصعد للـ 1.6015 او كما ذكرت بالتوصية عند 1.6050 او 1.6080 او مابينهم فهذه مناطق التصحيح المتوقعه والله اعلم ومنها يعاود النزول  هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.5865 + - وهو نفسه هدف الدبل التوب على الويكلي  لو واصل نزول بعد الهدف لديه الاهداف المذكورة بالتوصية بإذن الله 1.5840 \ 1.5820  ولكن بكسر 1.5845 والله اعلم المجال مفتوح له بالنزول لاهداف ابعد وسنراقبه وسأنوه عنه او اذا استجد جديد  لو صعد فوق 1.6085 يفضل الانتظار والمراقبه  الستوب العام للبيع 1.6190 او 1.6160  والستوب للبيع من مناطق التصحيح 1.6085  الان بنراقب النقطة 1.5980 الاغلاق تحتها يدعم النزول وبقوة الاغلاق فوقها يدعم النزول انما بيصعد لمناطق التصحيح واحتمال يتأرجح مابين 1.5980 للـ 1.6150 صعود ونزول  فممكن الاستفادة منه صعود ونزول شراء وبيع والستوب نفسهم  اغلاق فوق 1.6151 يدعم الصعود والله اعلم  الاغلاق الساعة الواحدة بتوقيت السعودية  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول واغلاق الموجه الهابطة بالتوصية 1.6308 وأبلغت مساء االبارح بتغيرها للنقطة 1.6290 والان ننسى 1.6308 و 1.6290  النقطة الجديدة 1.6193 والله اعلم  والله الموفق

   

> هذه ما ذكرته يوم امس عن الكيبل   الحمد لله صعد للمنطقة الاولى الان كتصحيح واحتمال يصعد للنقطة الثانية كتصحيح ثم معاودة النزول والله اعلم واحتمال يكتفي بما صعد كصعود الان حتى اللحضه صحح عند نقطة اولى هل يصعد للنقطة الاخرى عند 1.6050 + - تقريبا الله اعلم من يراقب السوق هو الحكم  ما اقصد به اخواني اقراء بصعود لارقام لا ارى منها شي من بعض الاخوان واقراء للكيبل هايات غير متوقعة كل شي وارد وليس مستحيل والسوق ليس به مستحيل وليس تقليل بحق الاخرين انما خوفا عليكم من تعليقة تخسرو بها حساباتكم ولست ما اقوله انا هو الصح وغير غلط لا والله بس المعطيات بتقول نازل فعندما يصعد فوق 1.6095 يضعف النزول ولا يلغيه وعندما يخترق 1.6193 يغلق الموجه الهابطة فطبعا كما ارى والله اعلم صعب الصعود محقق من الموجة الهابطة 89% هل تتوقعو بيغلق الموجه الهابطة ويصعد انا مايمليه علي ضميري ذكرته واكرر لست انا ما اقوله هو الصح وغيري مايقوله خطى انما هذه معطياتي ذكرتها وليس في شي مستغرب بالسوق كل شي وارد انما ارى ارقام ذكرت كصعود حاولت ايجاد لها قاعدة فلم اجد اما لجهلي بهذا الجزء من التحليل او اكون على صواب فيما اقول انما كمعطيات بتقول وبنسبة كبيرة النزول هو سيد الموقف لا ارغب كما ذكرت بالسابق اتكلم عن الكيبل انما مطالبتكم لي وضعت السابق وها انا اكمل ما وضعته بما سبق  انا لا احد يلؤمني فرضا صعد وفات فرصة عليه انما اكرر انتبهوووووو واخذ الحذر النزول سيد الموقف حتى اللحضة والله اعلم الباوند سريع الحركة نزول او صعود فصعب التعويض والخيار لكم  وهذا شارت موضح به الموجه العامه الصاعدة والموجة الهابطة على المدى المتوسط  وبكسر 1.6030 افتحت لنا موجه هابطة وبنسبة 70للـ 80% تاكيدها والله اعلم بكسر اللو على الديلي وهذا ماذكرته بالسابق والله اعلم فلم اتكلم من فراغ انما هذه المعطيات هل يصدق نزولا ام يقلب الطاولة ويصعد   وبالنهاية انا اجتهدت فالصواب وارد والخطى وارد وضعو الخطى قبل الصواب  والله الموفق

     اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  هذه الاقتباسات للمشاركات الثلاث عن الكيبل  المشاركة الاولى قبل تداول الاسبوع وضعتها للكيبل  المشاركة الثانية يوم امس او فجر امس وضعتها للكيبل    وعاتبني بعض الاخوة  امس ماهو الجديد للكيبل    وذكرت لاجديد كما ذكرت باخر مشاركة للكيبل   المشاركة الثالثة اليوم وضعتها كتنبيه الساعة الثانية ظهراً   والان الحمد لله كما توقعت بالنزول له اليوم هاهو ينزل  هدفه بإذن الله الحالي 1.5865 + - تقريبا  والباقي كما بالمشاركات لاجديد مجرد يستجد جديد سأنوه عنه بإذن الله  هدفي من رفع المشاركات الثلاث لمن يقول لانفهم الشرح ويحتاج خبراء وغيره  بالله عليكم راقبو التوصية الاولى قبل بداية الاسبوع هل تغير بها شي كاهداف نفسها الحمد لله  فلو اتبعتم التوصية وتمعنتم بها لا ستفدتم الكثير منها والله واضحة وضوح الشمس لاتحتاج لخبير ولاغيره انما متابعة لنقاطها ومراقبة ومرونه من قبلكم بمعطياتها  ولن اكتب عن الكيبل مرة اخرى بشرح كما بالحالي او السابق  ساتكلم عنه بسطر وامر عليه مرور الكرام مالفائدة من التعب  تحيااااااتي للجميع

----------


## أم حمودي

اليورو دولار والله اعلم  وهو تكملة لما سبق  سارفق شارت هو مشابه للشارت السابق للموجه الصاعدة التي قاعها 1.4215 وقمتها هو الهاي الحالي على اعتبار نهاية الصعود عند الهاي 1.4417  طبعا داخلها موجة ذكرتها انا ورقمتها بـ A B وذكرت هدفها C   الان نتوقع النزول بما انه تحت 23% والنزول تحت 38% يدعم النزول وهي تقريبا عند 1.4340  وتاكيد النزول بكسر 1.4280 تقريبا   وهدف النزول بإذن الله 1.4120 تقريبا  ومتوقع هدف اخر بإذن الله عند 1.4070 تقريبا  ويهمنا هدفنا 1.4120 ومنه نراقب هل يذهب للهدف الثاني 1.4070  والباقي كما ذكرت بالمشاركات السابقة ارجو تتبع الحالي والسابق  في حال لم ينزل تحت 38% وصعد فوق 1.4390 واخترق الهاي 1.4417   متوقع يصعد للـ 1.4450 + - تقريبا اما يرتد او يواصل صعود كما ذكر بالسابق  ولكن الصعود حتى اللحظة الاحتمال الاضعف والله اعلم ولكن لابد ذكره تحسباَ   كل شي وارد والسوق الان حركته ضعيفة صعب الحكم   فلا بد من الصبر ولكن باغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات تحت 23% يطمئن للنزول  ذكرت لكم بشرح مفصل اتمنى الاستفادة منه   فمن دخل بيع يضع الستوب الهاي اليوم ويراقب ماسبق  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  
الحمد لله انا الان فهمانة على كل حرف و رقم و رسم
الحمد لله
اخ جميل مؤشر الماكد الا يبين ان هناك صعود ولو نسبي؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

لا اقلل من الماكد او غيره ولا اريد احبط معنوياتك بالمؤاشرات الكلاسيكية
ولكن الماكد وغيره من المؤاشرات الكلاسيكية الاستفادة منه يحتاج لشرح طويل ولخبير متمرس انا لا استغني عنه انما لا اعتمد عليه ادعم به تحليلي هو وغيره 
وتنويهك ممتاز جدا فتحسبي له حساب 
بالوضع الحالي لا ارى والله اعلم مايخوف منه كنزول 
اليورو والله اعلم نازل ولكن صعب اكد النزول بدون معطيات كما ذكرت عنه بالمشاركة الاخيرة
انا خوفا عليكم اذكر النقاط تحسبا لاي شي 
ولا اخفيكي انا بائع باليورو عند 1.4400 ولاخائف منه بصراحه واضع رجل على رجل
هذا يخصني انما لغيري انا اضع المعطيات والتاكيد خوفا عليكم
والله لا اقدر اجزم بالنزول انما حتى اللحظة تقريبا 70% بيقول نازل هل ينزل الله اعلم
ما وضعته من المشاركات السابقة اليوم لليورو بشارتات وشرح اقصد به هو اتخاذ القرار من قبلكم بالدخول والخروج
وأن اضعكم امام الامر الواقع للاعتماد على النفس واتخاذ قرار الدخول بقناعة
فانتي ذكرتي الماكد فاذا لم تقتنعي بالنزول فلا تدخلي الا بقناعتك وهو المطلوب
هكذا البداية لطريق النجاح بإذن الله 
تحياتي لك ولاهتمامك واصرارك على التعلم 
وانا بخدمتك  اسألي 100 سؤال باليوم ساجيب بقدر المستطاع وبدون ملل

----------


## salman123

مرحبا اخي الجميل 
اذا ممكن تبين توجه الدولار _ ين   
مع العلم اني قمت ببيعه 90.92   هل سينزل ؟؟ 
وقمت بشراء الكندي  504  ...  
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## abuobida

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخي الجميل ممكن نظرتك ببساطه لليورو ين لاني بايع من 131.5 
 جزاك الله خيرا
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## أم حمودي

> لا اقلل من الماكد او غيره ولا اريد احبط معنوياتك بالمؤاشرات الكلاسيكية
> ولكن الماكد وغيره من المؤاشرات الكلاسيكية الاستفادة منه يحتاج لشرح طويل ولخبير متمرس انا لا استغني عنه انما لا اعتمد عليه ادعم به تحليلي هو وغيره 
> وتنويهك ممتاز جدا فتحسبي له حساب 
> بالوضع الحالي لا ارى والله اعلم مايخوف منه كنزول 
> اليورو والله اعلم نازل ولكن صعب اكد النزول بدون معطيات كما ذكرت عنه بالمشاركة الاخيرة
> انا خوفا عليكم اذكر النقاط تحسبا لاي شي 
> ولا اخفيكي انا بائع باليورو عند 1.4400 ولاخائف منه بصراحه واضع رجل على رجل
> هذا يخصني انما لغيري انا اضع المعطيات والتاكيد خوفا عليكم
> والله لا اقدر اجزم بالنزول انما حتى اللحظة تقريبا 70% بيقول نازل هل ينزل الله اعلم
> ...

  شكرا لك اخي على تشجيعك و بالعكس طريقتك في التحليل هدفها التحليل و التعليم في نفس الوقت وهذا رائع جدا جدا . وانا مبتدئة و لا تظنني غير مقتنعة بتحليلك انا لم اصل بعد لهذه الدرجة فقط كان مجرد سؤال. انا اخدت ما هو متاح على الموقع من دروس لكن الحق يقال الدروس كثيرة و تجعلني مشوشة دروس و دروس بدون رسم خطة او توجيه بداية من فتح الصفقة حتى غلقها  النظري شي و العملي شي اخر اخر و انا اهذه اللحظة اعطي لنفسي علامة 0.5 من 10
و بمساعدتك انشاء الله اصل لعلامة مقبولة بإذن الله
مرة ثانية اشكرك واتمنى لك كل التوفيق و الله يبارك للجميع

----------


## رشدي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ساتكلم عن اليورو دولار بشكل عام وعن موجاته الصاعدة والهابطة  انا اخترته لكم لحركتة المتوسطة وممكن التعامل به ومعه لمن يرغب بحدود 50 للـ 100 نقطة يوميا او اكثر الله اعلم وساشرح لكم الان بشكل عام فمن يرغب بدون غلبة يحتفظ بالشرح والشارتات ويسأل ويتابع معي نمشي معه خطوة بخطوة الشرح ليس ليوم او شهر الله اعلم ممكن اسبوع او شهر او اشهر او سنة مفتوح الوقت  وسنتابعه يوميا ونتوقع حركته ولكن بشرط من يرغب لايفكر بغيره بتاتا  سنعمل داخل قروب يسمى قروب اليورو دولار فمن يرغب فالتسجيل مفتوح من اليوم لغاية بداية الاسبوع القادم سيغلق التسجيل بمجرد يتحرك اليورو لانه صعب على من يكون متابع من الاول ثقو تمام الثقة وبإذن الله ستكون الفائدة تتعلم + خبرة + ربح بإذن الله = 20 للـ 30 % ربح شهري الشرط الاخر لست مسئول عما يكتبه غيري فاذا تتبعت مع الحالي والمستقبل ستسفيد منه الكثير وساتابع معكم بشرح يومي تقريبا اذا متواجد ونتابعه مع بعضنا بإذن الله اذا مسكت طرف الخيط فلا يصعب شي عليك بإذن الله وتوفيقه ومن لم يتفهم الشرح الحالي وبالمستقبل يسأل وبقدر المستطاع ساجيب بما اعرف بالنهاية خطوة بخطوة حتى بلوغ هدفنا بتوفيق الله سبحانه وتعالى فلا تسألو الان يحتاج دراسه وتفهم امامك اجازة الاعياد فرصة لا احد يستعجل يقراء ويدرس ماساكتبه مرة ومرتان وثلاث ومحاولة تطبيق الشرح بما لديه من معرفة بالتحليل ان وجد الشروط الالتزام باليورو فقط ممنوع الدخول بغيره  الالتزام بما هو مكتوب من شرح حالي وشرح بالمستقبل إنشاء الله ومتابعته خطوة بخطوة من البداية فأن وجدت فائدة استمر وأن وجدت عدم فائدة فالابتعاد افضل ومطلوب التعاون من الجميع بأبداء الرى وغيره ومساعدة الاخرين بما يعرف  الشرط الاخير سأكتب انا توصيات اخرى لعملات اخرى ممنوع الدخول بها  والله الموفق   لحضات وسارفق شارتات وشرح له

   * تعب عليك يا جميل ان تشرح   وبعدين تنزل توصية   وبعدين ترد على استفسارات الأخوة   وترجع ترسم وتنزل شارتات وتشرح عليها  غير انك تحلل السوق   وترجع تتابع المنتدى !  وتتابع حسابك الشخصى وتضع عليه الاوامر  وتراقب كذا زوج من العملات وترد على كل سؤال  وكمان قروب لليورو دولار  لأ كده بصراحة كتير وحرام علينا نتعبك فى ده كله   رجاء وضع  اولويات  اختار من الآتى :-   قروب اليورو دولار فقط مع الشرح واترك الفرص على باقى العملات حتى وإن كنت تراها بوضوح   او كما كنت فى وضع التوصيات والتحليل كالسابق   لأن كثرة العمل  هذا ياتى على حساب وقتك وصحتك    اعتذر ان كنت قد اخطأت  :Eh S(7):

----------


## رشدي

تم وضع اليورو دولار تحت المجهر  ارفقت مؤشر لحضرتك يا ابو مروان  اعطانى اياه احد الأخوة الكرام بارك الله فيه   هو يرسم موجات اليوت على الشارت   رجاء تفحصه ان كان فى فائدة ام لا

----------


## soliter

تسجيل متابعه واشتراك فى جروب اليورو / دولار 
بارك الله لك

----------


## أم حمودي

[quote=aljameel;1464051]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   سارفق 3 شارتات تبين موجة اليورو دولار العامة   الشارت الاول على الديلي يوضح النزول من 1.5144   الشارت موضح به الموجه العامه الصاعدة الاكبر ومرقمة بـ A B الفيبو باللون الاصفر  وموضح به الموجه الصاعدة العامة الاصغر من السابقة ومرقمة بـ (1) و (2) الفيبو باللون الازرق  فالنزول حتى اللحضة اما لتصحيح الموجة الاصغر وهي (1) و (2) فالنزول حتى 1.4000  او قبلها فهو لتصحيح الموجه ولكن لو نزل تحت 1.4000 اتوقع يصحح الموجة A B ولتاكيد اكثر لو نزل وكسر 1.3937 فالنزول للتصحيح الموجه A B  فغالبا التصحيح يكون عند 38% لكلتا الموجتين تزيد تنقص بعض الشي   الان لو نلاحظ يقف عند 38% كتصحيح الموجه (1) (2) ومسموح له يصحح للـ 50% لنفس الموجة فالموجة العامة الصاعدة الاصغر (1) و (2) فتصحيحها يكون كالتالي 38% او 50% او مابينهم واحتمال اكتفى بالنزول كتصحيح تاكيد الاكتفاء بالنزول كتصحيح للموجه هو بصعوده واختراقه النقطة 1.4647 بالوضع الحالي كاعتبار انه نهاية نزوله عند 1.4215ولكن مجرد يصعد فوق 38% نتوقع انه بيواصل فمحتمل يخترق 1.4647 مالم يخترقها فهي الستوب للبيع وهي النقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول بالوضع الحالي وهي تاكيد نهاية التصحيح له فالقادم صعود لاهداف الموجه العامة الصاعدة الاصغر واحتمال يصعد لاهداف الموجه العامة الصاعدة الاكبر في حال صعد ونزل ليواصل تصحيحه كما ذكرت بالسابق المهم فوق 1.4000 مطمئن كنزول تصحيحي وسنراقبه جميعا في حال نزل تحت 1.4000 وكسر 1.3937 طبعا بالاول اغلقت الموجة العامة الصاعدة الاصغر ننساها تماما ونفكر بالموجة العامة الصاعدة الاكبر فأمامنا احتمالات بكسر 1.3937 اما نهاية الموجة باغلاقه للموجه او تصحيح لها ثم يعاود الصعود مرة اخرى ومنها نتحدث مرة اخرى بمتابعه اخرى لكل حادث حديث المهم مجرد يكسر 1.3937 نرقم القمة 1.5144 بـ C   هذا الشارت الاول يوضح ماسبق     السلام عليكم اخونا الجميل و نحن مقدرين جدا لتعبك معنا  الصراحة قرأت تحليل الشارت الأول المرفق و لدي بعض الاستفسار بخصوص  فالنزول حتى اللحضة اما لتصحيح الموجة الاصغر وهي (1) و (2) فالنزول حتى 1.4000  او قبلها فهو لتصحيح الموجه ولكن لو نزل تحت 1.4000 اتوقع يصحح الموجة A B ولتاكيد اكثر لو نزل وكسر 1.3937 فالنزول للتصحيح الموجه A B  كيف يتم تحديد نقاط التصحيح ؟؟؟؟بالرسم او هناك طريقة ثانية؟؟؟؟  فغالبا التصحيح يكون عند 38% لكلتا الموجتين تزيد تنقص بعض الشي 
 كيف احدد نسبة التصحيح؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
مع الشكر و الامتنان

----------


## أم حمودي

الان نتكلم عن الشارت الثاني وهو على فريم الساعة  كموجه هابطة تصحيحية اما للموجة العامة الصاعدة الاكبر او للموجة العامة الصاعدة الاصغر كما وضحتهم بالشرح السابقو بالشارت السابق  كموجه هابطة انا مرقمة الان مانبحث عنه هو 4 كما هو موضح بالشارت   فـ 4 اما تكون عند 23% او 38% او مابينهم او اكتفى بالصعود عند 1.4365 فصعب الحكم علية بالوقت الحالي سنراقب ونحكم عليه المهم متوقع نزول في حال صعد لايجاد الموجه 4 كما ذكرت نقاطها  يهمنا انا تحت 1.4647 مهما صعد المهم لايخترقها ولو بنقطة مجرد تخترق او يلمسها السعر نكون انهيناء الموجه التصحيحية للموجة الصاعدة العامة الاصغر  فتكون قمتها 1.5144 وقاعها 1.4214 انا وضعت في حال واصل صعود من اللحضة حتى اختراقه للـ1.4647   الان في حال صعد وارتد من احد النقاط المتوقعه فيكون نزول بموجة متوسطة على المدى القريب هدفها كما ذكرت عند 1.4070 للـ 1.4120 تقريبا   ومنها المتوقع نهاية التصحيح للموجة الصاعدة الاصغر والباقي كما بالسابق في حال واصل نزول تحت 1.4000     كموجه هابطة انا مرقمة الان مانبحث عنه هو 4 كما هو موضح بالشارت   فـ 4 اما تكون عند 23% او 38% او مابينهم  كيف نحدد المنطقة التي سينزل منها؟؟؟يهمنا انا تحت 1.4647 مهما صعد المهم لايخترقها ولو بنقطة مجرد تخترق او يلمسها السعر نكون انهيناء الموجه التصحيحية للموجة الصاعدة العامة الاصغر هذه النقطة 1.4647 كيف نحددها الان في حال صعد وارتد من احد النقاط المتوقعه فيكون نزول بموجة متوسطة على المدى القريب هدفها كما ذكرت عند 1.4070 للـ 1.4120 تقريبا   ومنها المتوقع نهاية التصحيح للموجة الصاعدة الاصغر والباقي كما بالسابق في حال واصل نزول تحت 1.4000 ام انه علينا اتباع التعليمات في الوقت الحالي وتحديد النقاط يكون فيما بعد  مع الشكر مسبقا

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اخى الغالى ابو مروان  :Eh S(7):   ياريت حضرتك تركز معانا فى اليورو دولار ونشتغلوا عليه كلنا   وتضع ارائك بالنسبة للعملات الاخرى فقط عشان متتعبش   وربنا يقدرك ويجازيك كل خير  :Wink Smile:

----------


## قمة الفيبو

> ولا اخفيكي انا بائع باليورو عند 1.4400 ولاخائف منه بصراحه واضع رجل على رجل

 لن تسير وحيداً يامهندس الشارت  :AA:  
وانا كمان بائع  4400 والله يكتب الى فيه الخير ....

----------


## أم حمودي

وينكم يا جماعة الخير شي خبر بخصوص اليورو دولار؟؟؟؟

----------


## khalooody

> اخى الغالى ابو مروان   ياريت حضرتك تركز معانا فى اليورو دولار ونشتغلوا عليه كلنا  وتضع ارائك بالنسبة للعملات الاخرى فقط عشان متتعبش    وربنا يقدرك ويجازيك كل خير

   
يا اخوان انا شغال فقط على هذا الزوج فارجوا المساعده  اين اجد التوصيات على هذا الزوج بمنتدنا الغالي

----------


## أم حمودي

و انا كمان نفس الشي 
انشاله غياب جميل و الاخوان مين غيرشر
نحن في الانتضار

----------


## bilalo25

*
مين عنده فكرة عن المجنون ,,,, هو طالع اونازل  
ان شاء الله خير يا اخوان*

----------


## adel2007

> هدفه بإذن الله الحالي 1.5865 + - تقريبا 
> [/center]

 السلام عليكم ابو مروان... 
حبيت اهنئك ماشاء الله عليك .... 
بالملي ....ماشاء الله عليك...1.5865 
مع اني ما احب الدخول هذه الاوقات...نهاية السنة طبعا.... 
ولكن الف الف مبروك لكل من سمع كلامك...

----------


## bilalo25

ما شاء الله تحققت اهداف الكيبل 
الف شكر لك يا اخ جميل بارك الله فيك

----------


## lionofegypt2020

فينك يا حبيبناااااااااااا

----------


## BRUFEN

عسى المانع خير يارب

----------


## eto2

اخونا الجميل طمنا عنك وين هالغيبة

----------


## 1عبدالله

ان شاء الله خير بارك الله فيك اخونا الجميل

----------


## أم حمودي

انا ما صدقت و لقيت اخ كريم يوجهنا نحن في انتظارك اخونا جميل
المهم ان تكون بخير

----------


## قمة الفيبو

ان شاء الله يكون اخونا جميل بخير وصحة وسلامة  
وطول الغيبة عسى المانع خير ....  
كانى اسمع جميع اعضاء القرب يقولون كل الاماكن مشتاقه لك ياجميل ....

----------


## الجسور

نظره على الين لاحظ الزوج على شارت اليومي انه ارتد من حد القناة العلوي 
وكذلك يدعم كلامنا مؤشري التشبع 
اما شارت الاربع ساعات فيبين ارتداد الزوج من مستوى 8\1 + الذي يعتبر مستوي قوي 
فعليه التوصيه بيع بهدف 100 نقطة وستوب 80 نقطة والله الموفق 
اترككم مع الشارتات

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير جميعا 
أسف جدا جدا لعدم التواجد لضروف خارج عن الارادة 
والله اني خجلان منكم فارجو معذرتي وتقبل عذري 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## NOKIA818

على الراس الله يحفظك 
ان شاء الله ما فى الا كل خير 
الحمد لله على السلامه

----------


## soliter

> السلام عليكم 
> صباح الخير جميعا 
> أسف جدا جدا لعدم التواجد لضروف خارج عن الارادة 
> والله اني خجلان منكم فارجو معذرتي وتقبل عذري 
> موفقين بإذن الله

 وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 
عودا حميدا يا اخى وان شاء الله تكون بخير

----------


## aljameel

> على الراس الله يحفظك 
> ان شاء الله ما فى الا كل خير 
> الحمد لله على السلامه

  

> وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته  عودا حميدا يا اخى وان شاء الله تكون بخير

 الله يسلمكم ويبارك فيكم 
سفره طارئه لا على البال والخاطر

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4370  مراقبة السعر هو صحح عند 23% هل يكتفي بالتصحيح ام يصعد ليصحح عند 38% وهي تمثل تقريبا 1.4570  الان نراقبه تحت 1.4414 فهو للنزول بإذن الله وهي الستوب للبيع   هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.4100 + - تقريبا باختراق اللو  البيع يفضل تحت 1.4360 او اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات تحتها   فوق 1.4365 متوقع صعود والله اعلم   اهداف الصعود بإذن باختراق الهاي  1.4520 \ 1.4560   ومراقبته من بعد الاهداف في حال واصل صعود واخترق 1.4647 والله اعلم انتهى تصحيح   فمتوقع مواصلة الصعود بموجه عامة صاعدة هدفها الرئيسي 1.5600 بإذن الله طبعا قبلها اهداف انما المتوقع كاتجاه  في حال لم يخترق 1.4647 فهو للنزول لاكمال موجتة الهابطة الرئيسية التي هدفها بإذن الله بكسر اللو 1.4050  والبيع من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.4600 والستوب 1.4647 او نقطة الارتداد  الان الرجاء عدم الاستعجال مراقبته بالاول  بالنسبة للبيع الستوب 1.4414 وللشراء الستوب 1.4340  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  واكرر أسفي مرة اخرى لانقطاعي لتواجدي خارج الوطن وإن شاء الله سأتابع معكم اذا السوق ساعد اليوم

----------


## bilalo25

> السلام عليكم 
> صباح الخير جميعا 
> أسف جدا جدا لعدم التواجد لضروف خارج عن الارادة 
> والله اني خجلان منكم فارجو معذرتي وتقبل عذري 
> موفقين بإذن الله

 الحمد لله على السلامة اخ ابو مروان  :Asvc:   :Good:  تحياتي لك
ما رايك بالمجنون ,, هل هذا الارتفاع مؤشر لاهداف شمالية  :Doh:  ام انه سينزل  :Icon26:

----------


## yaserrr

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي الجميل  
والحمدلله على السلامه   
بالنسبة لليورو تحليلك انه بما انه فوق 4365  فهو اقرب للارتفاع   ولكنك تميل للبيع بستوب 4415 تقريبا وتوصي على الشراء بستوب جيد ايضا  
احترنا ياراشد معاك  نسوي بيع ولا شراء  :016:   
الله يعطيك العافية ووحشتنا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله على السلامة اخ ابو مروان   تحياتي لك
> ما رايك بالمجنون ,, هل هذا الارتفاع مؤشر لاهداف شمالية  ام انه سينزل

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك اخي 
المجنون من قبل وصيت علية وشرحته بالتفصيل  
وذكرت اهدافه وذكرت الهدف الرئيسي له 152.90 بإذن الله باختراق 149.20 
ولازال الفرصة قائمة والله اعلم 
الان مالم يكسر 146.60 فنحن بداخل الموجة على المدى المتوسط
من ضمن اهدافها بإذن الله 150.30 \ 151.70 
المهم فوق 147.40 او 147 لا مشكلة بالصعود والله اعلم لو نزل تحتها اخذ الحذر  
الشراء يفضل بالنزول من اقرب نقطة للـ 147.40 في حال نزل  
المتوقع تحت 148.80 متوقع ينزل فوقها متوقع يواصل صعود والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك العافية اخوي الجميل  
> والحمدلله على السلامه   
> بالنسبة لليورو تحليلك انه بما انه فوق 4365 فهو اقرب للارتفاع ولكنك تميل للبيع بستوب 4415 تقريبا وتوصي على الشراء بستوب جيد ايضا  
> احترنا ياراشد معاك نسوي بيع ولا شراء   
> الله يعطيك العافية ووحشتنا

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك اخي 
والله يااخي واقف بمنطقة ماتعرف هل بيصعد ليواصل التصحيح او بينزل فصعب الحكم علية بالوقت الحالي ولكن اذا رغبت بالشراء من السعر الحالي 1.4369 ضع الستوب 1.4360 او 340
ويفضل الانتظار حتى افتتاح السوق الاوربي الان الحركة بطيئه

----------


## مذهله

السلام عليكم مارايك في الباوند جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم مارايك في الباوند جزاك الله خيرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الان امامه هدف والله اعلم 1.6115 تقريبا من الهدف اما يواصل صعود او يرتد 
لو واصل صعود اتوقع بإذن الله 1.6165  
مالم يخترق 1.6175 متوقع ينزل وليست مؤكده انما على أمل شارت الديلي بيقول تحت 1.6175 للنزول وهدف النزول بإذن الله 1.5750 والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم   للمعلومية الكيبل باختراقه امس 1.6067 اغلق الموجه الهابطة على الساعة   انما على الديلي فيه أمل بيرتد المهم تحت 1.6175 باختراقها بغلق الموجة على الديلي والله اعلم  ولكن بمجرد اختراقه للـ 1.4067 فالمجال مفتوح له بالصعود والله اعلم  الصعود فوق 1.6300 ندخل بموجه صاعدة على المدى القريب الصعود فوق 1.6500 بندخل بموجه على المدى المتوسط    واي ارتداد من 1.6115 او 1.6165 تقريبا على أمل تمديد للموجة الهابطة  والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4370  مراقبة السعر هو صحح عند 23% هل يكتفي بالتصحيح ام يصعد ليصحح عند 38% وهي تمثل تقريبا 1.4570  الان نراقبه تحت 1.4414 فهو للنزول بإذن الله وهي الستوب للبيع   هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.4100 + - تقريبا باختراق اللو  البيع يفضل تحت 1.4360 او اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات تحتها  فوق 1.4365 متوقع صعود والله اعلم   اهداف الصعود بإذن باختراق الهاي  1.4520 \ 1.4560   ومراقبته من بعد الاهداف في حال واصل صعود واخترق 1.4647 والله اعلم انتهى تصحيح   فمتوقع مواصلة الصعود بموجه عامة صاعدة هدفها الرئيسي 1.5600 بإذن الله طبعا قبلها اهداف انما المتوقع كاتجاه  في حال لم يخترق 1.4647 فهو للنزول لاكمال موجتة الهابطة الرئيسية التي هدفها بإذن الله بكسر اللو 1.4050  والبيع من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.4600 والستوب 1.4647 او نقطة الارتداد  الان الرجاء عدم الاستعجال مراقبته بالاول  بالنسبة للبيع الستوب 1.4414 وللشراء الستوب 1.4340  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   واكرر أسفي مرة اخرى لانقطاعي لتواجدي خارج الوطن وإن شاء الله سأتابع معكم اذا السوق ساعد اليوم

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   ومبروووووووك لمن دخل به الان بإذن الله باختراق الهاي 1.4458 بإذن الله لهدفنا 1.4560  المهم مراقبة من الهدف تحت 1.570 متوقع ارتداد ونزول فممكن نضع الستوب في حال البيع 1.4575 لو واصل صعود فوق 1.4570 فيضل البقاء به ونراقبه لانه احتمال يواصل ولكن تاكيد الصعود باختراق 1.4647 مالم يخترقها فهو للنزول انما لو صعد فوق 1.4570 لا للاستعجال بالبيع  والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 
أبو مروااان فينك يا راجل والله لك وحشة ياراجل الواحد من غير كلامك بيحس انه تايه انت ما شاء الله عليك وجزاك الله خيرا على كل تحليلك ولا تتاخر علينا بيه وربنا يديك الصحة تحياتى

----------


## aljameel

> وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته  أبو مروااان فينك يا راجل والله لك وحشة ياراجل الواحد من غير كلامك بيحس انه تايه انت ما شاء الله عليك وجزاك الله خيرا على كل تحليلك ولا تتاخر علينا بيه وربنا يديك الصحة تحياتى

  
معاليش سامحونا اتمنى التواجد معكم كل يوم انما للضرورة احكام  
فارجو معذرتي انا كثير السفر الله يعينكم علي 
إن شاء الله نعوض الغايب  بالايام القادمة

----------


## soliter

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   ومبروووووووك لمن دخل به الان بإذن الله باختراق الهاي 1.4458 بإذن الله لهدفنا 1.4560  المهم مراقبة من الهدف تحت 1.570 متوقع ارتداد ونزول فممكن نضع الستوب في حال البيع 1.4575 لو واصل صعود فوق 1.4570 فيضل البقاء به ونراقبه لانه احتمال يواصل ولكن تاكيد الصعود باختراق 1.4647 مالم يخترقها فهو للنزول انما لو صعد فوق 1.4570 لا للاستعجال بالبيع  والله الموفق

 ا*لله يبارك فيك وليك يارب  
فى انتظار اختراق الهاى باذن الرحمن والى الاهداف 
برجاء المتابعه*

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6108  فوق 1.6070 فهو للصعود والله اعلم  الان لمن يرغب دخول به يراقبه مالم يكسر 1.6090 متوقع ارتداد وصعود   فالستوب اختارو مايناسبكم 1.6070 او 1.6090  الدخول بالمراقبه  امامه هدف بإذن الله 1.6165 باختراقه متوقع بإذن الله  1.6210  ومتوقع تقريبا 1.6290 للـ 1.6330 باختراق 1.6215 والله اعلم   في حال نزل تحت 1.6090 فيضل عدم الاستعجال والله اعلم حتى نتاكد منه   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ا*لله يبارك فيك وليك يارب*   *فى انتظار اختراق الهاى باذن الرحمن والى الاهداف*  *برجاء المتابعه*

 ابشر ياحلوو تدللو علي انا مزعلكم بالغياب بإذن الله وتوفيقة نعوض الغياب بكم نقطة اليوم

----------


## aljameel

للمساعدة وليس الاعتماد عليه انما عامل مساعد لمعرفة الاتجاه  السعر الحالي 77.50  الدولار اندكس فوق 77.20 فهو للصعود لاهداف والله اعلم 79\80 فلو واصل بعد 80 توقعو مواصلة الصعود لا اهداف اخرى بإذن الله  ماقصدت به لمعرفة اتجاه العملات المرتبطة بالدولار فالدولار اندكس فوق 77.20 متوقع هو يصعد والعملات المرتبطة بالدولار كالباوند واليورو نزول اذا نزل تحت 77.20 متوقع لهم مواصلة الصعود اغلاق الاسبوع فوق 77.20 ممتاز للدولار فهو يدعم الصعود تحتها للنزول والعملات للصعود والله اعلم  واكرررررر عامل مساعد وليس الاعتماد عليه  السوق بما ترى امامك والله اعلم  فممكن الاستفادة منه اليوم وكل يوم مراقبته ليساعدكم   والله الموفق

----------


## yaserrr

ماشاء الله عليك  
ستوب جيد للصفقات واهداف جميله  
الله يجزاك خير

----------


## yaserrr

اخوي الجميل مارأيك ببيع اليورو ووضع الستوب الهاي

----------


## eto2

الحمد لله على السلامة اخ الجميل وجودك يسعدنا وغيابك يزعجنا

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الجميل مارأيك ببيع اليورو ووضع الستوب الهاي

 اخي والله اعلم  اليورو فوق 1.4360 للشرااااااااااااااااء  بما انه اخترق 1.4414 فهو للصعود والله اعلم لم يتبقى الا اختراق الهاي 1.4458  باختراقها بإذن الله لهدفنا 1.4560  والباقي كما ذكرت بالسابق  لو نزل تحت 1.4360 وكسر 1.6340 نفكر بالبيع بعد التاكد ونضع الستوب 1.4365  والهدف بكسر اللو بإذن الله 1.4100  النزول الحاصل الان حتى اللحظة والله اعلم تريح لمؤاشرات كلاسيكية متضخمة واخذ مراكز شراء اخرى هذا ما اراه كمعطيات امامي الان والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله على السلامة اخ الجميل وجودك يسعدنا وغيابك يزعجنا

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك 
غصب عني الغياب ولكن بإذن الله وتوفيقة نعوض الغياب

----------


## yaserrr

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## soliter

> ابشر ياحلوو تدللو علي انا مزعلكم بالغياب بإذن الله وتوفيقة نعوض الغياب بكم نقطة اليوم

 *يبشرك ربى بالجنه ان شاء الله 
وهندلل عليك كمان ونسال  
فين جروب اليور دولار ولا انت نسيت*

----------


## aljameel

هذا الرابط للجميع الرجاء الاستفادة منه  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t33208.html  هو ربط الايمي بروكر AmiBroker مع الميتاترايدر  ممتاز جدا فيه مؤاشرات كثيرة ممكن الاستفادة منها كمضارب ومساعد لكم لتوصية ما  ومراقبتها والاستفادة منها نزول وصعود وغيره   المطلوب منكم عمل الربط بين البرنامجين ومن يصعب عليه يسألني وساجيب بما اعرف  وساحاول شرح ما اعرفه من مؤاشرات بشكل مبسط على المدى الايام القادمه   ورجاء خاص مساعدة بعضكم لبعض لمن لدية ولو خبرة بسيطة او متقدمه انا لوحدي يصعب على الرجاء مساعدتي ومساعدة المبتدائين وقليل الخبرة الله مع الجماعة  الرجاء التفاعل من الجميع اذا رغبتم بالاستفادة ولو كنت غير موجود فيما بينكم بامانه وبصدق ستجنو بإذن الله وتوفيقة الكثير تخيلو اذا وضعت انا  او غيري توصية ما وانتم تتفاعلو مع بعضكم بالمؤاشرات بمراقبتها ونقطة دخول وخروج وكمضاربه لحضيه وهكذا لاخره  المهم الفريم الساعة لاغير سنستخدمه لمراقبة التوصية والمضاربه لمن يجيد ومن لايجيد مع الايام بيتعلم   مثلا البرنامج يرسم تلقائي فيبو وهذا مثال على ذلك الكيبل الان  والامثلة كثيرة انما اخترت لكم الفيبو      وهذا شارت اخر يبين الدعم والمقاومة والبايفت   على فريم الساعة ولكن الشارت خلال الـ 24 ساعة يساعد عند الافتتاح ليوم تداول جديد  فرضا فتح فوق خط البايفت PP تتوقع الصعود وهكذا عامل مساعد وساشرح فيما بعد عنه وغيره بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> *يبشرك ربى بالجنه ان شاء الله*   *وهندلل عليك كمان ونسال*  *فين جروب اليور دولار ولا انت نسيت*

 لا مانسيت ها انا وضعت توصية علية اليوم ومع الايام ساضعكم بالتجاه وهكذا وللمعلومية المعلومات والشرح السابق عن اليورو كما هو لا تغير علية نفس المعطيات والرجاء تاطبيقها مع توصية اليوم حتى نتعرف على الاتجاه العام ومنها تتعرفو انتم كذلك والمتابعة مع الشرح السابق خطوة خطوة 
انما اليوم استعجلت بكتابة التوصية للالحاق بها بدون رفع السابق 
موفق اخي بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6108   فوق 1.6070 فهو للصعود والله اعلم  الان لمن يرغب دخول به يراقبه مالم يكسر 1.6090 متوقع ارتداد وصعود   فالستوب اختارو مايناسبكم 1.6070 او 1.6090 الدخول بالمراقبه  امامه هدف بإذن الله 1.6165 باختراقه متوقع بإذن الله 1.6210  ومتوقع تقريبا 1.6290 للـ 1.6330 باختراق 1.6215 والله اعلم   في حال نزل تحت 1.6090 فيضل عدم الاستعجال والله اعلم حتى نتاكد منه    والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبروووووووك لمن دخل به هاهو يصل 1.6174  فالخيار لكم بجني الربح ولكن والله اعلم متوقع مواصلة الصعود  فمن يرغب بالبقاء به يقدم الستوب للـ 1.6120 او يضع الستوب المناسب له المهم فوق 1.6120 لو واصل بعد 1.6185 متوقع يكمل صعود او يرتد منها تقريبا ثم يصحح بعض الشي فيواصل صعوده والله اعلم  للامانه امامه اهداف بإذن الله 1.6210 \ 1.6240\1.6300\1.6335\1.6380  متى يصل لاهدافه الله اعلم كل شي وارد احتمال اليوم   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم  بما انه اخترق 1.6185الان امامه نقطتان متوقع من احدهم يصحح نزول بعض الشي او يواصل لباقي الاهداف  1.6215 او 1.6240 اما يصحح من احدهم او يواصل صعود  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك اخي 
> المجنون من قبل وصيت علية وشرحته بالتفصيل  
> وذكرت اهدافه وذكرت الهدف الرئيسي له 152.90 بإذن الله باختراق 149.20 
> ولازال الفرصة قائمة والله اعلم 
> الان مالم يكسر 146.60 فنحن بداخل الموجة على المدى المتوسط
> من ضمن اهدافها بإذن الله 150.30 \ 151.70 
> المهم فوق 147.40 او 147 لا مشكلة بالصعود والله اعلم لو نزل تحتها اخذ الحذر  
> الشراء يفضل بالنزول من اقرب نقطة للـ 147.40 في حال نزل  
> المتوقع تحت 148.80 متوقع ينزل فوقها متوقع يواصل صعود والله اعلم 
> والله الموفق

 المجنون بما انه اخترق 149.20 متوقع الصعود والله اعلم  المهم فوق 148.80   بإذن الله للـ 150.30 \150.60\151.70  واتوقع التصحيح والله اعلم من 151.70\65  في حال واصل صعود بإذن الله لهدفه 152.90 لا تصحيح  والتصحيح والله اعلم اما عند 149.90 او 149.20 او 148.80  ومن احدهم يواصل صعود لهدفه بإذن الله 152.90  اتوقع النقطة الاولى هي الاقرب للتصحيحح او مابين الاول والثانية والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## fawzy00

معلش مش شوفت الرد السابق

----------


## aljameel

هذا مؤشر الماكد التقطته الان من البرنامج Amibroker  شايفين مؤاشر الماكد على فريم الساعة للكيبل بالوقت الحالي  الله اعلم  غالبا بالوضع هذا من تجارب وخبرات سابقة عندما يفتح بالشكل 7 بالعربي  تتوقع مزيد من الصعود وكلما انفرجت الشكل 7 بزاوية 45% يكون صعود ليموزين  وللمعلومية نفس الشكل بالماكد  على المجنون فريم الساعة  هل يصدق الماكد ويكون صعود بليموزين نراقب والله كريم  للتشجيع على البرنامج الايمي بروكر كما ذكرت بالسابق   اتمنى الاستفادة منه موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> معلش مش شوفت الرد السابق

  
بخدمتك حبيبي

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4370  مراقبة السعر هو صحح عند 23% هل يكتفي بالتصحيح ام يصعد ليصحح عند 38% وهي تمثل تقريبا 1.4570  الان نراقبه تحت 1.4414 فهو للنزول بإذن الله وهي الستوب للبيع   هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.4100 + - تقريبا باختراق اللو  البيع يفضل تحت 1.4360 او اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات تحتها  فوق 1.4365 متوقع صعود والله اعلم   اهداف الصعود بإذن باختراق الهاي  1.4520 \ 1.4560   ومراقبته من بعد الاهداف في حال واصل صعود واخترق 1.4647 والله اعلم انتهى تصحيح   فمتوقع مواصلة الصعود بموجه عامة صاعدة هدفها الرئيسي 1.5600 بإذن الله طبعا قبلها اهداف انما المتوقع كاتجاه  في حال لم يخترق 1.4647 فهو للنزول لاكمال موجتة الهابطة الرئيسية التي هدفها بإذن الله بكسر اللو 1.4050  والبيع من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.4600 والستوب 1.4647 او نقطة الارتداد  الان الرجاء عدم الاستعجال مراقبته بالاول  بالنسبة للبيع الستوب 1.4414 وللشراء الستوب 1.4340  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   واكرر أسفي مرة اخرى لانقطاعي لتواجدي خارج الوطن وإن شاء الله سأتابع معكم اذا السوق ساعد اليوم

   

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   ومبروووووووك لمن دخل به الان بإذن الله باختراق الهاي 1.4458 بإذن الله لهدفنا 1.4560  المهم مراقبة من الهدف تحت 1.570 متوقع ارتداد ونزول فممكن نضع الستوب في حال البيع 1.4575 لو واصل صعود فوق 1.4570 فيضل البقاء به ونراقبه لانه احتمال يواصل ولكن تاكيد الصعود باختراق 1.4647 مالم يخترقها فهو للنزول انما لو صعد فوق 1.4570 لا للاستعجال بالبيع  والله الموفق

   

> اخي والله اعلم   اليورو فوق 1.4360 للشرااااااااااااااااء  بما انه اخترق 1.4414 فهو للصعود والله اعلم لم يتبقى الا اختراق الهاي 1.4458  باختراقها بإذن الله لهدفنا 1.4560  والباقي كما ذكرت بالسابق  لو نزل تحت 1.4360 وكسر 1.6340 نفكر بالبيع بعد التاكد ونضع الستوب 1.4365  والهدف بكسر اللو بإذن الله 1.4100  النزول الحاصل الان حتى اللحظة والله اعلم تريح لمؤاشرات كلاسيكية متضخمة واخذ مراكز شراء اخرى هذا ما اراه كمعطيات امامي الان والله اعلم   والله الموفق

     اليورو فوق 1.4360 لاخوف والله اعلم  بإذن الله لهدفه 1.4560  اقولكم ورجله فوق رأسه فوق 1.4360  سيصعد للهدف بإذن الله وتوفيقه

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6015  راقبوه تحت 1.6085 متوقع النزول بإذن الله وهي الستوب للبيع او الستوب 1.6065  يفضل البيع من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.6060 في حال صعد فوف 6030  هدف بإذن الله 1.5945\40  كسر 1.5930 متوقع بإذن الله هدف 1.5790  وهدف اخر بإذن الله 1.5610  ومتوقع اكثر في حال واصل نزول والله اعلم  المهم من يدخل به في حال كسر 1.5930 اليوم البقاء به للاسبوع القادم  والان أستاذنكم ساعة واعود لكم بإذن الله  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم  بما انه اخترق 1.6185الان امامه نقطتان متوقع من احدهم يصحح نزول بعض الشي او يواصل لباقي الاهداف  1.6215 او 1.6240 اما يصحح من احدهم او يواصل صعود   والله الموفق

   الحمد لله كما توقعت تصحيح الكيبل وصل للــ 1.6235 وارتد   الان المتوقع التصحيح عند 1.6160 + - تقريبا   المهم فوق 1.6140 في حال نزل تحتها يفضل الانتظار افضل   و مراقبة شمعة الساعة عدم اغلاق تحت 1.6185   فهو للصعود بإذن الله   هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.6260\1.6280\1.6305  اختراق 1.6305 بندخل بموجه صاعدة على المدى القريب والله اعلم  وساراقبه معكم بإذن الله

----------


## ومنكم نستفيد

> الحمد لله كما توقعت تصحيح الكيبل وصل للــ 1.6235 وارتد   الان المتوقع التصحيح عند 1.6160 + - تقريبا   المهم فوق 1.6140 في حال نزل تحتها يفضل الانتظار افضل   و مراقبة شمعة الساعة عدم اغلاق تحت 1.6185   فهو للصعود بإذن الله   هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.6260\1.6280\1.6305  اختراق 1.6305 بندخل بموجه صاعدة على المدى القريب والله اعلم  وساراقبه معكم بإذن الله

  استاذي الفاضل مارأيك بشراء اليورو من هذه الاسعار ولاستوب يكون 14350

----------


## limo_trader

> للمساعدة وليس الاعتماد عليه انما عامل مساعد لمعرفة الاتجاه  السعر الحالي 77.50  الدولار اندكس فوق 77.20 فهو للصعود لاهداف والله اعلم 79\80 فلو واصل بعد 80 توقعو مواصلة الصعود لا اهداف اخرى بإذن الله  ماقصدت به لمعرفة اتجاه العملات المرتبطة بالدولار فالدولار اندكس فوق 77.20 متوقع هو يصعد والعملات المرتبطة بالدولار كالباوند واليورو نزول اذا نزل تحت 77.20 متوقع لهم مواصلة الصعود اغلاق الاسبوع فوق 77.20 ممتاز للدولار فهو يدعم الصعود تحتها للنزول والعملات للصعود والله اعلم  واكرررررر عامل مساعد وليس الاعتماد عليه  السوق بما ترى امامك والله اعلم  فممكن الاستفادة منه اليوم وكل يوم مراقبته ليساعدكم   والله الموفق

 اخى اين اجد زوج الدولار اندكس على برنامج ال تريد 
شكرا لك اخى الكريم

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي الفاضل مارأيك بشراء اليورو من هذه الاسعار ولاستوب يكون 14350

 اخي راقبه فوق 1.4360 فهو للصعود بإذن الله 
الستوب اما 1.4350 او 340 مجرد يصعد رفع الستوب للو ثم نقطة الدخول 
المهم الدخول بالمراقبة 
المهم لا تستعجل اخاف تقفل شمعة الساعة الحالية بعد دقيقتين تحت 370 
فيكون صعب يحتاج متابعه والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## limo_trader

> هذا الرابط للجميع الرجاء الاستفادة منه  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t33208.html  هو ربط الايمي بروكر AmiBroker مع الميتاترايدر  ممتاز جدا فيه مؤاشرات كثيرة ممكن الاستفادة منها كمضارب ومساعد لكم لتوصية ما  ومراقبتها والاستفادة منها نزول وصعود وغيره   المطلوب منكم عمل الربط بين البرنامجين ومن يصعب عليه يسألني وساجيب بما اعرف  وساحاول شرح ما اعرفه من مؤاشرات بشكل مبسط على المدى الايام القادمه   ورجاء خاص مساعدة بعضكم لبعض لمن لدية ولو خبرة بسيطة او متقدمه انا لوحدي يصعب على الرجاء مساعدتي ومساعدة المبتدائين وقليل الخبرة الله مع الجماعة  الرجاء التفاعل من الجميع اذا رغبتم بالاستفادة ولو كنت غير موجود فيما بينكم بامانه وبصدق ستجنو بإذن الله وتوفيقة الكثير تخيلو اذا وضعت انا  او غيري توصية ما وانتم تتفاعلو مع بعضكم بالمؤاشرات بمراقبتها ونقطة دخول وخروج وكمضاربه لحضيه وهكذا لاخره  المهم الفريم الساعة لاغير سنستخدمه لمراقبة التوصية والمضاربه لمن يجيد ومن لايجيد مع الايام بيتعلم   مثلا البرنامج يرسم تلقائي فيبو وهذا مثال على ذلك الكيبل الان  والامثلة كثيرة انما اخترت لكم الفيبو      وهذا شارت اخر يبين الدعم والمقاومة والبايفت   على فريم الساعة ولكن الشارت خلال الـ 24 ساعة يساعد عند الافتتاح ليوم تداول جديد  فرضا فتح فوق خط البايفت PP تتوقع الصعود وهكذا عامل مساعد وساشرح فيما بعد عنه وغيره بإذن الله

 جزاك الله عنا كل خير

----------


## limo_trader

> هذا مؤشر الماكد التقطته الان من البرنامج Amibroker  شايفين مؤاشر الماكد على فريم الساعة للكيبل بالوقت الحالي  الله اعلم  غالبا بالوضع هذا من تجارب وخبرات سابقة عندما يفتح بالشكل 7 بالعربي  تتوقع مزيد من الصعود وكلما انفرجت الشكل 7 بزاوية 45% يكون صعود ليموزين  وللمعلومية نفس الشكل بالماكد  على المجنون فريم الساعة  هل يصدق الماكد ويكون صعود بليموزين نراقب والله كريم  للتشجيع على البرنامج الايمي بروكر كما ذكرت بالسابق   اتمنى الاستفادة منه موفقين بإذن الله

 للمتابعه

----------


## aljameel

> اخى اين اجد زوج الدولار اندكس على برنامج ال تريد 
> شكرا لك اخى الكريم

 اخي اذا تقصد الميتاترايدر 4 لايوجد به 
اما باقي برامج اللتداول المرتبطة بالميتاترايدر اغلبهم به الدولار اندكس 
الله يعينك ابحث بهم

----------


## ومنكم نستفيد

> اخي راقبه فوق 1.4360 فهو للصعود بإذن الله 
> الستوب اما 1.4350 او 340 مجرد يصعد رفع الستوب للو ثم نقطة الدخول 
> المهم الدخول بالمراقبة 
> المهم لا تستعجل اخاف تقفل شمعة الساعة الحالية بعد دقيقتين تحت 370 
> فيكون صعب يحتاج متابعه والله اعلم 
> والله الموفق

  احسنت بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> للمتابعه

 اذا انت ركبت البرنامج الان على الكيبل في حال تقاطع الاحمر مع الازرق نزول ونزل تحت خط الصفر فيكون عكسي  
هو الان بمنطقة والله اعلم مابين الانفراج والانحناء للاسفل 
المجنون الماكد ايجابي حتى اللحظة 
والله الموفق

----------


## soliter

اليورو دولار ضرب استوب 
لله الحمد والشكر من قبل ومن بعد 
هل ندخل بيع الان ؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخي والله اعلم   اليورو فوق 1.4360 للشرااااااااااااااااء  بما انه اخترق 1.4414 فهو للصعود والله اعلم لم يتبقى الا اختراق الهاي 1.4458  باختراقها بإذن الله لهدفنا 1.4560  والباقي كما ذكرت بالسابق  لو نزل تحت 1.4360 وكسر 1.6340 نفكر بالبيع بعد التاكد ونضع الستوب 1.4365  والهدف بكسر اللو بإذن الله 1.4100  النزول الحاصل الان حتى اللحظة والله اعلم تريح لمؤاشرات كلاسيكية متضخمة واخذ مراكز شراء اخرى هذا ما اراه كمعطيات امامي الان والله اعلم   والله الموفق

 من دخل بيع على اليورو بكسر 1.6340 الان واقف على المتوسط 1.4333  بكسرها وكسر 1.4270\1.4260 نقول باي باي لليورو  وهدفه بإذن الله 1.4115\1.4100  قبلها هدفه بإذن الله 1.4195   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل  بيلحق اليورو نزول والله اعلم  بكسر 1.6090 ثم النزول تحت 1.5990 بإذن الله هدفه 1.5750\1.5700  والباقي كما ذكرت بالسابق بالتوصية الاساسيه عليه في حال واصل بعد 1.5700   والله الموفق

----------


## salman123

مرحبا اخي الجميل ... 
اذا ممكن تبين توجه الكندي ...  
حيث اني قمت بشرائه بسعر 485 ... 
هل تتوقع ان يصل الاسبوع القام الى 700 أو 800 ..... وخاصة في ظل أرتفاع البترول وتضخم مؤشراته  .... 
والكندي يعتبر متماسك في سعره  ؟؟ 
أرجو التضوح اخي ...   
ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم فوق 149.60 فهو للصعود وهي الستوب للشراء  وباختراق 150.30 متوقع يواصل صعود لاهدافه بإذن الله كما ذكرت بالسابق  في حال نزل تحت 149.60 ساتكلم عنه بإذن الله بوقته  والله الموفق

----------


## soliter

> لو نزل تحت 1.4360 وكسر 1.6340 نفكر بالبيع بعد التاكد ونضع الستوب 1.4365والله الموفق

 *يا ابو مروان مش شايف ان الاستوب كده قريب وممكن يضرب بسهوله*

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا اخي الجميل ... 
> اذا ممكن تبين توجه الكندي ...  
> حيث اني قمت بشرائه بسعر 485 ... 
> هل تتوقع ان يصل الاسبوع القام الى 700 أو 800 ..... وخاصة في ظل أرتفاع البترول وتضخم مؤشراته .... 
> والكندي يعتبر متماسك في سعره ؟؟ 
> أرجو التضوح اخي ...  
> ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير

 والله اعلم فوق 1.0470 وباختراق 465 ثم الهاي 477 متوقع بإذن الله هدف اول 1.0640 وله اهداف اخرى بإذن الله تصل به للـ 1.0800 واكثر  ولكن يجب عليك الانتباه فوق 1.0500 ليست لديه مشكله  لو نزل تحتها متوقع يواصل نزول ويضرب 1.0470  بكسر الستوب وكسر اللو متوقع هدف اول 1.0260 وله اهداف اخرى بعدها والله اعلم  المهم خذ الحذر لو نزل تحت 1.0500  والله الموفق

----------


## salman123

مشكور اخي الجميل على سرعة الرد والتوضيح  .. 
وربي يوفقك في توصيتك ان شاءالله

----------


## aljameel

> *يا ابو مروان مش شايف ان الاستوب كده قريب وممكن يضرب بسهوله*

 معك حق وكل الحق  من الخوف من عكس السعر فهو الان اقرب للنزول حتى اللحظة   يصعد فوق 1.4365 اقرب للصعود وخاصة باختراق 1.4395  فأن رغبتم ضعوها الستوب للبيع   ولكن موجة اليورو موجة داخل موجه لو ما اخترق اليوم 1.4414 لاكدت النزول 99%  باختراقه اليوم 1.4414 حيرنا لا هو الي واصل صعود باختراق الهاي ولا نزل وكسر اللو 1.4272  انا ارفقت شارت يوضح اليورو كموجات على الساعة  1 و 2  بالاحمر موجة هابطة هدفها بإذن الله 1.4100  1 و 2  بالاصفر موجة صاعدة هدفها بإذن الله 1.4560 باختراق الهاي  1 و 2  بالازرق موجه هابطة هدفها بإذن الله باختراق اللو 4272 ثم 260 الهدف 1.4195  فانتم الخيار لكم هذه المعطيات ووضع الستوب كما يناسبكم   بامانه انا بائع من فوق ولكن خوفا عليكم لم اذكر  وابيع واشترى معه صعود ونزول وين يستقر انا معه فلا تؤاخذوني بذلك اضع الستوب الصغير خوفا من المبتدئ وقليل الخبرة    والله الموفق

----------


## soliter

> بامانه انا بائع من فوق ولكن خوفا عليكم لم اذكر  وابيع واشترى معه صعود ونزول وين يستقر انا معه فلا تؤاخذوني بذلك

  :Noco:

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل الان بين المطرقة والسنديان  مابين 1.6090 و 1.6185  1.6090 الستوب للشراء  1.6185 الستوب للبيع والافضل 1.6215  فلو صعد واخترق 1.6215 فهدفه بإذن الله 1.6280\1.6300  اختراق 1.6305 تاكيد للموجه الصاعد مجرد يخترقها ولو بنقطة فتاكدو دخولنا بموجه صاعدة على المدى القريب  ومتوقع بيدخلنا بموجه صاعده على المدى المتوسط ولكل حادث حديث  في حال لمس او اخترق 1.6305 اما يواصل صعود للاهداف التي ذكرتها ومنها ينزل ليصحح ثم يواصل صعود   اهداف الموجة على المدى القريب قد تمتد والله اعلم للــ 1.6500 تقريبا وسأكد عليها مجرد تتاكد اهدافها  ومنها نتعرف على الموجة على المدى المتوسط وسأذكرها بوقتها  الان فوق 1.6090 فهو اقرب للصعود وكما ذكرت باختراق 1.6185 والتاكيد اختراق 1.6215 والله اعلم  في حال النزول كسر 1.6090 ثم النزول تحت 1.5990 وبكسر اللو اهدافه بإذن الله كما ذكرت 1.5750\1.5700  واصل نزول تحت 1.5700 هدفه بإذن الله 1.5365 \1.5260\1.5130 واحتمال تمتد للــ 1.4700  والله اعلم  هاهو الكيبل لليوم والايام القادمه وممكن الاستفادة منه  وللامانه حتى اللحظة اقرب للصعود من النزول فوق 1.6090   والخيار لكم بالبيع والشراء   وهذا التحليل على السريع وبإذن الله ساشرح له فيما بعد

----------


## aljameel

> 

 اخي ماهو السبب  لا تعليق
 ليس زعلان ومن حقك تزعل علي وكل الحق   
انا اغامر لنفسي انما اغامر بكم فهذا صعب علي بأمانه  
اضع ما اراه امامي من معطيات  
والله مجرد اخترق اليوم 1.4414 تاكد بنسبة 85% الصعود وممكن اكثر 
انما صعد لل 1.4440 ولم يخترق الهاي فلو اكدت التوصية باختراق 1.4414 لكن خسرتم الان  
انما التعامل بالمعطيات التي امامك هكذا تعلمت من السوق 
صعد للـ 1.4440 ولم يخترق 1.4458 كما اكدت يجب الاختراق لمواصلة الصعود للهدف 
المفروض لاتحتاج لتوصية ما اخترق ممكن اتعامل معه بيع وهكذا  
العملات تحتاج مراقبة ومرونه منكم انتم فلا تثق الا بما تراه امامك 
انا ممكن اضع توصية واضع الستوب اللو 1.4272 
والهدف 1.4560 انما يحتاج مرونه  
لو تسالني الان  وهو السعر الحالي 1.4351 اقول نفس الكلام فوق 1.4365 اقرب للصعود تحتها اقرب للنزول  
فصعب وضع توصية غير مؤكدة انتم الخسرانين فأنا وضعت لكم البرنامج لمتابعة التوصية ومراقبتها بما تعرف من مؤاشرات  
والله الموفق 
تحياتي لك

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون بما انه اخترق 149.20 متوقع الصعود والله اعلم  المهم فوق 148.80   بإذن الله للـ 150.30 \150.60\151.70  واتوقع التصحيح والله اعلم من 151.70\65  في حال واصل صعود بإذن الله لهدفه 152.90 لا تصحيح  والتصحيح والله اعلم اما عند 149.90 او 149.20 او 148.80  ومن احدهم يواصل صعود لهدفه بإذن الله 152.90  اتوقع النقطة الاولى هي الاقرب للتصحيحح او مابين الاول والثانية والله اعلم   والله الموفق

   

> المجنون والله اعلم فوق 149.60 فهو للصعود وهي الستوب للشراء   وباختراق 150.30 متوقع يواصل صعود لاهدافه بإذن الله كما ذكرت بالسابق  في حال نزل تحت 149.60 ساتكلم عنه بإذن الله بوقته   والله الموفق

     المجنون الحمد لله وصل الهدف 150.60  لمن دخل به من البداية او بعد التنويه الاول او الثاني   لمن يرغب البقاء به رفع الستوب 149.90   متوقع والله اعلم فوقها وخاصة باغلاق اليوم فوق 150.30   مواصلة الصعود لباقي الاهداف والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## أدهم سيف الدين

لو سمحت يا أخي الفاضل هل تتكرم و تخبرني متي يغلق السوق؟؟

----------


## soliter

*يا اخى الكريم والله مهو زعل 
ويشهد الله على ما اقول 
هو كل ما فى الامر 
شويه استغراب
شويه طمع 
شويه طموح
 بمعنى كنا نطمح ندخل معاك فى البيع من فوق 
ونخرج معك من الشراء بمكسب ...يعنى 
ام عن البرنامج فتمام البرنامج لكن مش من بضع سعات اخى العذيذ 
الناس هتقدر تشتغل عليه وتجيب نتايج كويسه 
همسه  ما تفعله من خدمه اخوتك فلك وحدك 
لا احد يستطيع ان يطلب منك الكف او المزيد  *

----------


## aljameel

> لو سمحت يا أخي الفاضل هل تتكرم و تخبرني متي يغلق السوق؟؟

  
اخي انا حسابي باستراليا ومغلق التداول الان 
اما بالنسبة لامريكا والله لا اعلم متى يغلق انما حتى اللحظه يعمل  
ارى امامي منصات تداول بتعمل متى الاغلاق لا اعلم

----------


## أدهم سيف الدين

اخي  الفاضل الحقيقة انا بايع المجنون من 149.95 فهل يوجد أي أمل للهبوط علي مدار الأسبوع القادم؟؟؟؟ شكرا علي دعمك الكريم

----------


## aljameel

> *يا اخى الكريم والله مهو زعل*   *ويشهد الله على ما اقول*  *هو كل ما فى الامر*  *شويه استغراب* *شويه طمع*  *شويه طموح* *بمعنى كنا نطمح ندخل معاك فى البيع من فوق*  *ونخرج معك من الشراء بمكسب ...يعنى*  *ام عن البرنامج فتمام البرنامج لكن مش من بضع سعات اخى العذيذ*  *الناس هتقدر تشتغل عليه وتجيب نتايج كويسه*  *همسه*  *ما تفعله من خدمه اخوتك فلك وحدك*  *لا احد يستطيع ان يطلب منك الكف او المزيد*

 والله مافي زعل انما المغامرة ومتابعة الاسعار من الصعب ذكرها اول باول 
انا بضع ما اراه امامي مجرد يتاكد اقول خلاص تاكد نزول او صعود 
فلا ارغب اغامر معكم بامانه هذا يحتاج قوة قلب وانا لكم قلبي يرفرف  
اخي هذه امانه فصعب تحملها والله لو تعرف المسؤلية ممكن تتردد بوضع توصية فانا محاسب امام الله قبل محاسبتي من قبلكم  
اذا رأيت تاكيد اذكره غير كذا اضع امامكم المعطيات والباقي يحتاج لمرونه من قبلكم 
بالنسبة للبرنامج ثق تمام الثقة بإذن الله سوف تستفيدو منه مع الايام فالصبر جميل 
فلا تستعجل رزقك الطمع هو مفتاح الخسارة فنصيحة البعد عن الطمع 
انتم مشكلتكم عدم المتابعة ساضرب لك مثل على ذلك 
المجنون من كم وانا اقول للنزول وفي حال اخترق 146.25 ولوبنقطة فهو للصعود 
ومن بعد ذكرت وشرحت بالتفصيل الممل له موجاته الصغرى فالاكبر والاكبر 
فلو الواحد منكم اخذ عقد صغير به وفي حال نزال تعزيز العقد المهم عقدي الذي انوي به الدخول لعمله ما اجزءه وهكذا فلو اخذتم به من البداية ومع كل نزول لا استفدتم منه الكثير 
صحيح اضع له الستوب صغير انا للمضارب ولكن اضع امامكم شرح مفصل له بستوب بعيد 
في حال نزل الاستفادة منه وغيره كثير يورو وكيبل وو لاخره 
وها انا اقولك الان امامك اليورو استرالي لايفوت منك بشرط عقد صغير وانساه اما ببلوغ الاهداف او القناعه امامك للاسبوع القادم ممكن الدخول به وخاصة اليوم بعد كسر 1.5930 
فاهدافه ابعد والله اعلم من 1.5790 و 1.5600 متوقع 1.5400 و 1.5300  
الاسبوع القادم مع الافتتاح راقب وتوكل على الله

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الفاضل الحقيقة انا بايع المجنون من 149.95 فهل يوجد أي أمل للهبوط علي مدار الأسبوع القادم؟؟؟؟ شكرا علي دعمك الكريم

  
الان صعب الحكم عليه 100% انما بجتهد لك 
اغلاق فوق 150.30 اليوم هذا دعم للصعود والوصول لاهدافه بسرعة والله اعلم 
ساتكلم بوجه عام فوق 149.20 فهو لهدفه بإذن الله 152.90 واختراق الهاي السابق 153.23 
متوقع مزيد من الصعود 
فالان الخيار لك اما الصبر علية للاسبوع القادم او الاغلاق باقل الخسائر 
الاتجاه العام والله اعلم حتى اللحظة وفوق 147.50 صعووووود 
وبأمانه كان له موجه هابطة هدفها والله اعلم 134\133 باختراق اليوم 150.30 تقريبا شبة التغت وبنسبة عالية والله اعلم ولكن كل شي وارد فلو اضع نسبة وتناسب 80% صعود 20% هبوط لل 134 انا وضعت 20% لان السوق كل شي وارد به  
وانا وضعت هذا الكلام عن المجنون للجميع لمن يفكر بالبيع ولكن كل شي وارد انما الصعود هو سيد الموقف حتى اللحظة ولا اهداف ابعد من 152.90 والله اعلم ماهو الاهدف اول امامي الان قابل للزيادة واهداف اخرى والله اعلم والخيار لكم بالبيع او الشراء
انا من قبل وضحت مجرد يخترق 146.25 ولو بنقطة فهو اغلاق للموجه الهابطة وندخل بموجه صاعدة ننسى البيع ولاتفكير الا بالشراء واي نزول فهو للشراء وكررت اكثر من مرة اي نزول فرصة للشراء وباختراق 149.20 تاكيد للاهداف ابعد بإذن الله  
وها انا وضعتك بالامر الواقع كما اراه انا الان من معطيات فالخيار لك 
بالبقاء او الاغلاق فلا تلومني في حال نزل السوق صعب الجزم بالصعود او النزول  
والله يبعد عنك الخسارة يارب

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم الان تاكد بشكل شبه مؤاكد وليس مؤاكد  انما ساذكره لمن يفكر بالشراء او من هو بائع ومتعلق به  تحت 1.6185 هدفه بإذن الله 1.6095\90  وكما ذكرت بالسابق تحت 1.6090 متوقع مزيد من النزول  وساشرح عنه بشكل مفصل بالاجازة بإذن الله  السعر الحالي 1.6161   لو صعد فوق 1.6185 واخترق 1.6215 فهو للصعود لهدف 1.6300 تقريبا   ولكن لا اتوقع الصعود فوق 1.6185 كمعطيات امامي حتى اللحظة والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## مستثمر صغير

> الكيبل والله اعلم الان تاكد بشكل شبه مؤاكد وليس مؤاكد  انما ساذكره لمن يفكر بالشراء او من هو بائع ومتعلق به  تحت 1.6185 هدفه بإذن الله 1.6095\90  وكما ذكرت بالسابق تحت 1.6090 متوقع مزيد من النزول  وساشرح عنه بشكل مفصل بالاجازة بإذن الله  السعر الحالي 1.6161   لو صعد فوق 1.6185 واخترق 1.6215 فهو للصعود لهدف 1.6300 تقريبا   ولكن لا اتوقع الصعود فوق 1.6185 كمعطيات امامي حتى اللحظة والله اعلم   والله الموفق

 الله يسمع منك ان شاء الله انه هبوط    بالنسبة للكيبل انا عندي بيع من 1.6150 ومتخوف انه يصعد للاعلى الله يستر

----------


## aljameel

> الله يسمع منك ان شاء الله انه هبوط   بالنسبة للكيبل انا عندي بيع من 1.6150  ومتخوف انه يصعد للاعلى الله يستر

   بما اني لم انم الا 3 ساعات يامستثمر  سأبشرك  وأبشر حالي لاني بائع انا معك والستوب 1.6215 وابشر من هو امامي الان ومزعجني بالجوال حتى صحاني من النوم  لا وبخشيش وجبة عشاء المهم  كتبتها لك وله حتى يصدق بما قلته له ماهو مصدقني الا اكتبها امامه لا وطماع بيكبر العقد مع الافتتاح صاحبي  يبي يغتني   بسرعة اخاف الي جمعه و ربحه بالسابق بيروح بالكيبل من وراء الطمع سامحونا بالكلام انما لأجل صاحبي حتى يقتنع    بإذن الله نازل للجحيم المهم تحت 1.6185 وحتى اللحظة المعطيات بتقول نازل ولن يصعد إن شاء الله   احتفظ بعقدك في حال نزل وكسر 1.6067 اشارة اولية بتمديد الموجة الهابطة والله اعلم  والتاكيد بكسر 1.5980 يتبقى الموجة بكسر اللو لاهدافه بإذن الله  وستصبح بإذن الله مستثمر كبيرررررررر  هدفك ياطويل العمر بإذن الله 1.5635 بكسر اللو على اليومي   ومجرد وصولنا للهدف بإذن الله 1.5635 يتولد لنا هدف اخر بإذن الله 1.5130  وهدف غير مؤكد لا يعتمد عليه  ذكرته من قبل 1.4700 كهدف لنموذج  طبعا لايوجد النموذج انما على أمل يصدق معي   Double Head &  Shoulders  متى يصل لاهدافه الله اعلم هل يصل ام لا الله اعلم انما كمعطيات امامي بتقول للجحيم يالكيبل تحت 1.6185 والقناعة كنز والطمع مقبرة الحساب  والله اعلم  هات البشارة يامستثمر مو وجبة مثل صاحبي  ابي وجبة دعاء دسمه بضهر غيب جزاك الله خير

----------


## ظاهر

مجهود تشكر عليه بارك الله فيك يا الجميل

----------


## limo_trader

> اخي اذا تقصد الميتاترايدر 4 لايوجد به 
> اما باقي برامج اللتداول المرتبطة بالميتاترايدر اغلبهم به الدولار اندكس 
> الله يعينك ابحث بهم

 الف الف شكر اخى الكريم

----------


## أبو خليل

> بما اني لم انم الا 3 ساعات يامستثمر  سأبشرك وأبشر حالي لاني بائع انا معك والستوب 1.6215 وابشر من هو امامي الان ومزعجني بالجوال حتى صحاني من النوم  لا وبخشيش وجبة عشاء المهم كتبتها لك وله حتى يصدق بما قلته له ماهو مصدقني الا اكتبها امامه لا وطماع بيكبر العقد مع الافتتاح صاحبي يبي يغتني بسرعة اخاف الي جمعه و ربحه بالسابق بيروح بالكيبل من وراء الطمع سامحونا بالكلام انما لأجل صاحبي حتى يقتنع   بإذن الله نازل للجحيم المهم تحت 1.6185 وحتى اللحظة المعطيات بتقول نازل ولن يصعد إن شاء الله   احتفظ بعقدك في حال نزل وكسر 1.6067 اشارة اولية بتمديد الموجة الهابطة والله اعلم  والتاكيد بكسر 1.5980 يتبقى الموجة بكسر اللو لاهدافه بإذن الله  وستصبح بإذن الله مستثمر كبيرررررررر  هدفك ياطويل العمر بإذن الله 1.5635 بكسر اللو على اليومي   ومجرد وصولنا للهدف بإذن الله 1.5635 يتولد لنا هدف اخر بإذن الله 1.5130  وهدف غير مؤكد لا يعتمد عليه ذكرته من قبل 1.4700 كهدف لنموذج طبعا لايوجد النموذج انما على أمل يصدق معي  Double Head & Shoulders  متى يصل لاهدافه الله اعلم هل يصل ام لا الله اعلم انما كمعطيات امامي بتقول للجحيم يالكيبل تحت 1.6185 والقناعة كنز والطمع مقبرة الحساب  والله اعلم   هات البشارة يامستثمر مو وجبة مثل صاحبي ابي وجبة دعاء دسمه بضهر غيب جزاك الله خير

 اخي الجميل جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك يا غاااااااااااااااااااااااااالي .. 
وسنة مباركة لنا ولك و للجميع آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يا رب العالمين ...    :Eh S(7):  :Icon26:  :Good:

----------


## FLEX ZEE

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   جمعه  مباركه    الاخ   الجميل  ابو مروان    اود اخذ  وجهة نظرك وتحليلك لزوج  اليورو فرنك  
 قمت بشرائه من سعر 1.4900  هل سيصل الى هذه النقطه بعد  الهبوط  
شاكر ومقدر لك مساعدة المبتدئين    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سالزبورغ

> هذا الرابط للجميع الرجاء الاستفادة منه  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t33208.html  هو ربط الايمي بروكر AmiBroker مع الميتاترايدر  ممتاز جدا فيه مؤاشرات كثيرة ممكن الاستفادة منها كمضارب ومساعد لكم لتوصية ما  ومراقبتها والاستفادة منها نزول وصعود وغيره   المطلوب منكم عمل الربط بين البرنامجين ومن يصعب عليه يسألني وساجيب بما اعرف  وساحاول شرح ما اعرفه من مؤاشرات بشكل مبسط على المدى الايام القادمه   ورجاء خاص مساعدة بعضكم لبعض لمن لدية ولو خبرة بسيطة او متقدمه انا لوحدي يصعب على الرجاء مساعدتي ومساعدة المبتدائين وقليل الخبرة الله مع الجماعة  الرجاء التفاعل من الجميع اذا رغبتم بالاستفادة ولو كنت غير موجود فيما بينكم بامانه وبصدق ستجنو بإذن الله وتوفيقة الكثير تخيلو اذا وضعت انا او غيري توصية ما وانتم تتفاعلو مع بعضكم بالمؤاشرات بمراقبتها ونقطة دخول وخروج وكمضاربه لحضيه وهكذا لاخره  المهم الفريم الساعة لاغير سنستخدمه لمراقبة التوصية والمضاربه لمن يجيد ومن لايجيد مع الايام بيتعلم   مثلا البرنامج يرسم تلقائي فيبو وهذا مثال على ذلك الكيبل الان  والامثلة كثيرة انما اخترت لكم الفيبو      وهذا شارت اخر يبين الدعم والمقاومة والبايفت   على فريم الساعة ولكن الشارت خلال الـ 24 ساعة يساعد عند الافتتاح ليوم تداول جديد  فرضا فتح فوق خط البايفت PP تتوقع الصعود وهكذا عامل مساعد وساشرح فيما بعد عنه وغيره بإذن الله

  السلام عليكم 
مساك الله بالخير اخوي الغالي
انا شدني موضوع الايمي بروكر 
وعملت له ربط بنجاح  وان شاء الله مع افتتاح السوق راح احمل البيانات للازواجاللي اشتغل عليها 
لكني عندي لك كم سؤال اذا تكرمت 
1\ انا شفت ان المؤشرات اللي بالميتا غير اللي بالبروكر من حيث الامتداد فقلت كيف استفيد منه دخلت موقعه الرسمي وشفت كم مؤشر خاص للبروكر ولكن طريقه وضعها في البرنامج معقده جدا حيث انك تنسخ الفورميلا وتضيفها في البرنامج وما نجحت هل هناك موقع اقدر من خلاله تحميل المؤشرات جاهزه بخاصيه afl  الخاصه بالايمي ؟ 
2\ ايش الفرق بينه وبين الميتا هل هناك خواص له ماتلقاها في الميتا ؟ 
3\  ارى في البرنامج مؤشرات كثيره كيف استفيد منها  واخيرا عجزت احول الرسم من بار الى كاندل ؟  :Regular Smile:  
واسف على الازعاج يالغالي

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> مساك الله بالخير اخوي الغالي
> انا شدني موضوع الايمي بروكر 
> وعملت له ربط بنجاح وان شاء الله مع افتتاح السوق راح احمل البيانات للازواجاللي اشتغل عليها 
> لكني عندي لك كم سؤال اذا تكرمت 
> 1\ انا شفت ان المؤشرات اللي بالميتا غير اللي بالبروكر من حيث الامتداد فقلت كيف استفيد منه دخلت موقعه الرسمي وشفت كم مؤشر خاص للبروكر ولكن طريقه وضعها في البرنامج معقده جدا حيث انك تنسخ الفورميلا وتضيفها في البرنامج وما نجحت هل هناك موقع اقدر من خلاله تحميل المؤشرات جاهزه بخاصيه afl الخاصه بالايمي ؟ 
> 2\ ايش الفرق بينه وبين الميتا هل هناك خواص له ماتلقاها في الميتا ؟ 
> 3\ ارى في البرنامج مؤشرات كثيره كيف استفيد منها واخيرا عجزت احول الرسم من بار الى كاندل ؟  
> واسف على الازعاج يالغالي

 هذه مؤاشرات تظاف للبرنامج  اخر اصدار وهي الاهم  
نزلها من الرابط   http://download.kinguploader.com/Dow...?12461#pattern explorer-rar 
فك الضغط يوجد بالملف الرقم السري 
وملف اسمه PatternExplorer.dll انسخه وضعه بهذا المسار بالايمي بروكر
C:\Program Files\AmiBroker\Plugins 
وبإذن الله ساذكر بعض منها

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   جمعه مباركه   الاخ الجميل ابو مروان   اود اخذ وجهة نظرك وتحليلك لزوج اليورو فرنك  
> قمت بشرائه من سعر 1.4900 هل سيصل الى هذه النقطه بعد الهبوط  
> شاكر ومقدر لك مساعدة المبتدئين

 هو المفروض والله اعلم نهاية النزول له عند 1.4800\1.4790 
ومنها يصعد انتبه منه لو واصل نزول يكون مشواره طويل والله اعلم 
غالبا الجوز حركته بطيئه نزول وصعود

----------


## aljameel

وهذا مؤاشر خاص بالايمي بروكر 
تنزيله من المرفقات  
طريقة التركيب كما بالصورة

----------


## FLEX ZEE

> هو المفروض والله اعلم نهاية النزول له عند 1.4800\1.4790 
> ومنها يصعد انتبه منه لو واصل نزول يكون مشواره طويل والله اعلم 
> غالبا الجوز حركته بطيئه نزول وصعود

  
شكرا جزيلا  بارك الله بك

----------


## abuobida

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
سيدي الجميل ارجو القاء نظرة علي الفرنك ين قبل فتح السوق بارك الله فيك ووالديك
واعطائي فكرة عن التحركات المتوقعه له هذا الاسبوع 
واذا تكرمت الدولار ين عذبني معاه تفتكر هيرد من اي منطقه
ارجو الاهتمام
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## المتداول الحديث

الله ينجيكم من المارجن كول  
آمين

----------


## سالزبورغ

تسلم  على المؤشر وجاري تركيبه    
ممكن شويه شرح على طريقه عمله

----------


## soliter

> والله مافي زعل انما المغامرة ومتابعة الاسعار من الصعب ذكرها اول باول  *يبقى الحمد لله كده طمنتنى كنت فكرك زعلت منى والله*  
> انا بضع ما اراه امامي مجرد يتاكد اقول خلاص تاكد نزول او صعود 
> فلا ارغب اغامر معكم بامانه هذا يحتاج قوة قلب وانا لكم قلبي يرفرف   *لا ياباشا جمد قلب احنا قلبنا جامد والله*  
> اخي هذه امانه فصعب تحملها والله لو تعرف المسؤلية ممكن تتردد بوضع توصية فانا محاسب امام الله قبل محاسبتي من قبلكم   وجعل الله هذاالامانه والمسؤليه وانت اهل لها  فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الرحمن 
> اذا رأيت تاكيد اذكره غير كذا اضع امامكم المعطيات والباقي يحتاج لمرونه من قبلكم  توجد المرونه ولكننا نحتاج التوجيه من الجنرال  اكيد  
> بالنسبة للبرنامج ثق تمام الثقة بإذن الله سوف تستفيدو منه مع الايام فالصبر جميل  مجنينى حبتين بس بحاول اربط بينه وبين اليتا تريد اهو  
> فلا تستعجل رزقك الطمع هو مفتاح الخسارة فنصيحة البعد عن الطمع  يابشا ليس طمع بالمعنى المفهوم تقدر تقول طموح 
> انتم مشكلتكم عدم المتابعة ساضرب لك مثل على ذلك 
> المجنون من كم وانا اقول للنزول وفي حال اخترق 146.25 ولوبنقطة فهو للصعود 
> ...

 *تقبل مررى*

----------


## aljameel

> الله ينجيكم من المارجن كول  
> آمين

  
 آمين 
ماذا تقصد بذلك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> مساك الله بالخير اخوي الغالي
> انا شدني موضوع الايمي بروكر 
> وعملت له ربط بنجاح وان شاء الله مع افتتاح السوق راح احمل البيانات للازواجاللي اشتغل عليها 
> لكني عندي لك كم سؤال اذا تكرمت 
> 1\ انا شفت ان المؤشرات اللي بالميتا غير اللي بالبروكر من حيث الامتداد فقلت كيف استفيد منه دخلت موقعه الرسمي وشفت كم مؤشر خاص للبروكر ولكن طريقه وضعها في البرنامج معقده جدا حيث انك تنسخ الفورميلا وتضيفها في البرنامج وما نجحت هل هناك موقع اقدر من خلاله تحميل المؤشرات جاهزه بخاصيه afl الخاصه بالايمي ؟ 
> 2\ ايش الفرق بينه وبين الميتا هل هناك خواص له ماتلقاها في الميتا ؟ 
> 3\ ارى في البرنامج مؤشرات كثيره كيف استفيد منها واخيرا عجزت احول الرسم من بار الى كاندل ؟  
> واسف على الازعاج يالغالي

 فيه اسئله لم انتبه لها 
الميتا ماذا تقصد به  
اذا كنت تقد الميتاستوك او الميتاترايدرهو على العموم افضل بكثير كمؤاشرات  وكمضارب يومي  وسهولة استخدامه ودقة المؤاشرات 
وسضع شرح لكيفية الاستفادة من المؤاشرات 
تحويل البار لكندل سارفق شرح لكيفية التحويل

----------


## mmhosny

اخي الجميل..كل سنه و انت طيب 
معلش عندي 3 اسئله 
1- توصية اليورو استرالي..الستوب كام للبيع
2- المجنون ستوب كام للشراء
3- الأسترالي دولار اخباره ايه..بيع و لا شراء

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل..كل سنه و انت طيب 
> معلش عندي 3 اسئله 
> 1- توصية اليورو استرالي..الستوب كام للبيع
> 2- المجنون ستوب كام للشراء
> 3- الأسترالي دولار اخباره ايه..بيع و لا شراء

 اليورو استرالي والمجنون لاتستعجل افضل بعد فتح السوق ساتاكد منهم واضع الستوب لهم بإذن الله نحاول ناخذهم من منطقة جيدة
الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم  سيذهب لل 9040 منها اما يرتد او يواصل صعود 
وإن شاء الله مع افتتاح السوق اراقبه واضع تصوري

----------


## aljameel

في حال الرغبة باختبار مؤاشر لان المؤاشرات كثيرة ليس لها عدد ليتم معرفة الافضل
اعمل كما بالصورة وحدد الفترة التي ترغب باختبارها منها تتعرف على المؤاشر مدى صدقيته من عدمه مجرد تجد به مصداقية اعمل به ويفضل العمل على 3 لل 5 مؤاشرات كثرة المؤاشرات غير مفيدة اختار مايناسبك واعمل عليه

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اخي الجميل جزاك الله خيرا .. 
 وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك يا غالي .. 
وسنة مباركة لنا ولك و للجميع يا رب العالمين ...

----------


## أم حمودي

للأسف انا خسرت فلوسي بس ان شاء الله ارجع في اقرب فرصة
سنة جديدة ناجحة للجميع

----------


## المتداول الحديث

الله يعوض عليك ام حمودي  
اكبر خطأ التداول نهائة السنة

----------


## سالزبورغ

> في حال الرغبة باختبار مؤاشر لان المؤاشرات كثيرة ليس لها عدد ليتم معرفة الافضل
> اعمل كما بالصورة وحدد الفترة التي ترغب باختبارها منها تتعرف على المؤاشر مدى صدقيته من عدمه مجرد تجد به مصداقية اعمل به ويفضل العمل على 3 لل 5 مؤاشرات كثرة المؤاشرات غير مفيدة اختار مايناسبك واعمل عليه

 تسلم يالغالي 
في مؤشر اسمه مخاوف الباعه والمشترين واخر اسمه نسبه الباعه والمشترين شكلهم ممتازين  بتابعهم وبخبركم بالجديد

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الكيبل والله اعلم باختراق 1.6215 مشواره بعيد  سندخل بموجه على الدى القريب   اهدافها قد تصل به لل 1.6470  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار والله اعلم    بما انه صعد فوق 1.4360  والله اعلم سنرجع لسناريو الاول سيذهب لل 1.4560 باختراق الهاي  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم  كما ذكرت سابقا امامه هدف بإذن الله 151.60\70  منها اما ينزل للتصحيح او يواصل لهدفه بإذن الله 152.90  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6015  راقبوه تحت 1.6085 متوقع النزول بإذن الله وهي الستوب للبيع او الستوب 1.6065  يفضل البيع من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.6060 في حال صعد فوف 6030  هدف بإذن الله 1.5945\40  كسر 1.5930 متوقع بإذن الله هدف 1.5790  وهدف اخر بإذن الله 1.5610  ومتوقع اكثر في حال واصل نزول والله اعلم  المهم من يدخل به في حال كسر 1.5930 اليوم البقاء به للاسبوع القادم  والان أستاذنكم ساعة واعود لكم بإذن الله   موفقين بإذن الله

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  هاو يقترب من الهدف الحمد لله 1.5790  من الهدف اما يصعد للتصحيح او يواصل للهدف 1.5610  واتوقع والله اعلم يواصل للهدف واكثر من الهدف انما مراقبته عند 1.5790  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6015  راقبوه تحت 1.6085 متوقع النزول بإذن الله وهي الستوب للبيع او الستوب 1.6065  يفضل البيع من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.6060 في حال صعد فوف 6030  هدف بإذن الله 1.5945\40  كسر 1.5930 متوقع بإذن الله هدف 1.5790  وهدف اخر بإذن الله 1.5610  ومتوقع اكثر في حال واصل نزول والله اعلم  المهم من يدخل به في حال كسر 1.5930 اليوم البقاء به للاسبوع القادم  والان أستاذنكم ساعة واعود لكم بإذن الله   موفقين بإذن الله

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  هاو يقترب من الهدف الحمد لله 1.5790  من الهدف اما يصعد للتصحيح او يواصل للهدف 1.5610  واتوقع والله اعلم يواصل للهدف واكثر من الهدف انما مراقبته عند 1.5790  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الكيبل والله اعلم باختراق 1.6215 مشواره بعيد  سندخل بموجه على الدى القريب   اهدافها قد تصل به لل 1.6470   والله الموفق

   ساوضح لكم الكيبل اكثر وانتم بموجب المعطيات تعاملو معه  نقطة 1.6215 فوقها متوقع هدف 1.6330 مجرد اختراقه 1.6305  بندخل بموجه صاعده على المدى القريب مداها لل 1.6470 واكثر متوقع  تحت 1.6215 وبكسر 1.5980 هدفنا بإذن الله بكسر اللو اليومي 1.5635  ومجرد وصلنا للهدف 1.5635 يتولد هدف اخر 1.5130  هل يتحقق الصعود ام الهبوط الله اعلم  ضعو النقطة 1.6215 للبيع والشراء هي الستوب او ضعو الستوب الذي يناسبكم  من يجيد التعامل مع المعطيات سيجني الكثير بإذن الله  المهم النقطة 1.5980 تاكيد النزول والنقطة 1.6305 تاكيد للصعود  والله الموفق

----------


## yaserrr

مرحبا اخوي الجميل برأيك ماهي افضل نقطه لوقف الخساره بالنسبه لشراء اليورو

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار والله اعلم    بما انه صعد فوق 1.4360  والله اعلم سنرجع لسناريو الاول سيذهب لل 1.4560 باختراق الهاي   والله الموفق

   واليورو والله اعلم النقطة 1.4360  فوقها متوقع يإذن الله صعود لل 1.4560\80 باختراق الهاي  تحتها متوقع  بإذن الله بكسر اللو 1.6110   من يجيد التعامل مع المعطيات سيجني الكثير بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا اخوي الجميل برأيك ماهي افضل نقطه لوقف الخساره بالنسبه لشراء اليورو

 اليورو والله اعلم تحت 1.4458 نحن بموجه هابطة هدفها بإذن الله 1.4110 ومتوقع اكثر والله اعلم وذكرتها من الاسبوع الماضي 
انما فوق 1.4360 لابد من اخذ الحذر خوفا من صعوده ويخترق الهاي 
فانا بالمشاركة السابقة وضعت النقطة 1.4360 فلابد من مراقبته واتخاذ القرار 
حتى اللحضة النزول هو سيد الموقف انما فوق 1.4360 لابد من مراقبته  
فانت ضع الستوب للشراء والبيع 1.4360 ولاتستعجل بالدخول راقب وادخل 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

وضعت لكم مؤاشر على الايمي بروكر  انا اليوم كنت مراقبه نزل اليورو لل 1.4256 ثم ارتد مجرد صعد فوق 1.4285  اعطى المؤشر دخول واثناء مراقبتي له اذا نزل تحت 1.4285 يلغى اشارة الدخول يصعد فوقها يعطى اشارة دخول انتم راقبوه  بالمؤاشر لعلى تستفيدو منه  وهاهو الان امامكم مراقبته اتوقع المؤاشر ممتاز بإذن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

لو بتراقبو نفس المؤاشر على الكيبل  عند النقطة تقريبا 1.6145 عند النزول تحتها بيعطى المؤاشر نزول بيصعد فوقها بيلغي النزول فممكن الاستفادة من النقطة

----------


## 1عبدالله

اجمل تحية لك يالجميل

----------


## سالزبورغ

السلام عليكم 
هل تقصد بالنقاط الحمراء والخضراء اللي يعطيها المؤشر او فيه غيرها لان من مراقبتي لهذه النقاط في حال ظهورها هي من يحدد الاتجاة العام خلال الفتره التي ظهرت فيها ولما نضع خط افقي على النقطه ونشاهد الشمعه التي بالظبط ظهر عليها نرى انه يتوقع الشمعه التي تليها بمععنى لو ظهرت خضراء فالشمعه التاليه صاعده والعكس 
اسف على الاطاله

----------


## نورمدريد

> السلام عليكم 
> هل تقصد بالنقاط الحمراء والخضراء اللي يعطيها المؤشر او فيه غيرها لان من مراقبتي لهذه النقاط في حال ظهورها هي من يحدد الاتجاة العام خلال الفتره التي ظهرت فيها ولما نضع خط افقي على النقطه ونشاهد الشمعه التي بالظبط ظهر عليها نرى انه يتوقع الشمعه التي تليها بمععنى لو ظهرت خضراء فالشمعه التاليه صاعده والعكس 
> اسف على الاطاله

  
بس من الممكن ان تكون هناك وميض اخضر ويلحقه وميض احمر ومن ثم هبوط كما حدث اليوم لنيوزلندي مع الدولار

----------


## سالزبورغ

> بس من الممكن ان تكون هناك وميض اخضر ويلحقه وميض احمر ومن ثم هبوط كما حدث اليوم لنيوزلندي مع الدولار

  
المقصود ليس لون الخط وانما نقاط خضراء وحمراء

----------


## أبو خليل

اخي ابو مروان ما في تحليل للكيبل من ابو سطرين هههههههههههههههه  
وشكراااااااااااااا

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابو مروان ما في تحليل للكيبل من ابو سطرين هههههههههههههههه  
> وشكراااااااااااااا

 أف ابو خليل على التاخير والله مصاب بالملل من العملات 
الكيبل كما ذكرت سابقا للهاوية بإذن الله 
الان وصل 1.5986 مجرد يلمس 1.5980 تاكيد للنزول والله اعلم 
ومنها لاهدافه بكسر اللو 1.5635\1.5130 
والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان..هدف اليورو استرالي القادم كام ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان..هدف اليورو استرالي القادم كام ان شاء الله

 الحمد لله تحقق الاهداف 1.5950 و الهدف 1.5790 
الان امامه والله اعلم 1.5710 باختراقها لهدفه بإذن الله 1.5610 
من الهدف 1.5610 اذا واصل نزول بعده امامه هدف بإذن الله 1.5400 
والله الموفق

----------


## محمود1

مبروك الاهداف وعقبال صفقة الجنيه دولار   موضوع رائع مليء بالربح وصاحب الموضوع احلى مايكون

----------


## محمود1

كانوا الجو البارد ماثر على المنتدى كمان ؟؟؟

----------


## soliter

> ساوضح لكم الكيبل اكثر وانتم بموجب المعطيات تعاملو معه  نقطة 1.6215 فوقها متوقع هدف 1.6330 مجرد اختراقه 1.6305  بندخل بموجه صاعده على المدى القريب مداها لل 1.6470 واكثر متوقع  تحت 1.6215 وبكسر 1.5980 هدفنا بإذن الله بكسر اللو اليومي 1.5635  ومجرد وصلنا للهدف 1.5635 يتولد هدف اخر 1.5130  هل يتحقق الصعود ام الهبوط الله اعلم  ضعو النقطة 1.6215 للبيع والشراء هي الستوب او ضعو الستوب الذي يناسبكم  من يجيد التعامل مع المعطيات سيجني الكثير بإذن الله  المهم النقطة 1.5980 تاكيد النزول والنقطة 1.6305 تاكيد للصعود  والله الموفق

 *تحليل رائع بارك الله لك *

----------


## أبو خليل

> أسف ابو خليل على التاخير والله مصاب بالملل من العملات 
> الكيبل كما ذكرت سابقا للهاوية بإذن الله 
> الان وصل 1.5986 مجرد يلمس 1.5980 تاكيد للنزول والله اعلم 
> ومنها لاهدافه بكسر اللو 1.5635\1.5130 
> والله الموفق

 اولا قصدك اسف وتم تصحيحها بالاقتباس يا غااااااااااالي .. 
وثانيا و الله شعور متبادل لانه صحيح بسالك وبحلل حاليا لكن صارلي اكثر من اسبوعين لا اعمل بالفوركس او بالاحرى على الكيبل لانه ما بشتغل الا عليه .. 
وفعلا ملل وخاصة انه كانت الاسابيع الماضية اكثرها تذبذب وعطلات في الفوركس .. 
وان شاء الله اخي ابو مروان تكون هذه السنة فاتحة خير علينا وعليك وعلى الجميع آآمين يا رب العالمين ..   :Eh S(7):  :Good:  :Icon26:

----------


## yaserrr

إن شاء الله تطلع من حالة الملل قريبا  
وحشتنا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  بالعافية حتى فتح المنتدى لدي  بعد عدت محاولات لا اعرف السبب  الكيبل والله اعلم الان امامه هدف قريب بإذن الله 1.5900 متوقع بيواصل بعد الهدف للاهداف الاخرى بإذن الله الستوب ضعوه 1.6060 وبإذن الله لاخوف منه انما ممل بالنزول حبيت اطمئنكم عنه والله الموفق  اليورو دولار السعر الحالي 1.4355 الان بين نقطتين 1.4380 و 1.4330  كسر 1.4330 متوقع بإذن الله هدف 1.4230\1.4185\1.4110  والستوب 1.4380 للبيع  اختراق 1.4380 متوقع بإذن الله 1.4410 ومتوقع من بعده يواصل صعود لل 1.4560\1.4580  في حال ارتد من 1.4410 ممكن بيعه والستوب نقطة الارتداد وهو احتمال ضعيف انما يجب ذكره  في حال الشراء الستوب 1.4330  والله الموفق

----------


## yaserrr

الله يعطيك العافية ويرزقنا وإياك الرزق الواسع

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6015  راقبوه تحت 1.6085 متوقع النزول بإذن الله وهي الستوب للبيع او الستوب 1.6065  يفضل البيع من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.6060 في حال صعد فوف 6030  هدف بإذن الله 1.5945\40  كسر 1.5930 متوقع بإذن الله هدف 1.5790  وهدف اخر بإذن الله 1.5610  ومتوقع اكثر في حال واصل نزول والله اعلم  المهم من يدخل به في حال كسر 1.5930 اليوم البقاء به للاسبوع القادم  والان أستاذنكم ساعة واعود لكم بإذن الله   موفقين بإذن الله

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبروووووووووووووك لمن دخل به   السعر الحالي 1.5660 انا الهدف واضعه 1.5610 فأنتم راقبوه  عند النقطة 1.5625 تقريبا اما تجنون الربح عندها او البقاء به   متوقع والله اعلم اما ريتد منها للتصحيح او يواصل نزول   في حال واصل نزول المجال مفتوح له والله اعلم للـ 1.5400  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك العافية ويرزقنا وإياك الرزق الواسع

 جزاك الله خير يا ياسر

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 148  بالاول انا كتبت به توصية وذكرت هدف له 152.90 هو صعد لل 150.70 ثم نزل ولم يكمل هدفه وبما انه نزل تحت 147.50 فمتوقع له النزول والله اعلم ودخلنا بموجه هابطة على المدى القريب والمتوسط  الان والله اعلم تحت 149متوقع نزول لهدف بإذن الله 145 \144كهدف اول ومتوقع له اكثر بكثير من الهدف والله اعلم متوقع الان الصعود لل 148.70 ومنها تقريبا يرتد للنزول احتمال يرتد قبله الله اعلم انا امامي بيصعد لل 148.70 امامه الان مقاومه 148.10 هل يخترقها ام لا الله اعلم مالم يخترقها ممكن الاستفادة منها كاستوب للبيع  فراقبوه فممكن بيعه والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 149    والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

ومن يرغب بالشراء المجنون من السعر الحالي 147.97 يضع الستوب 147.70 او 147.50  في حال واصل صعود ما هايوقف الا عند 152.90 والله اعلم  والخيار لكم وضعت لكم في حال النزول او الصعود   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 133.27  تحت 133.37 فهو للنزول بإذن الله وهدف 130.50 والستوب نفسها 133.37  صعد فوقها متوقع مواصلة الصعود وهدف اول  بإذن الله 135 وله والله اعلم هدف ثاني وثالث لانه مجرد يصعد فوق 137.50 امامه هدفه الرئيسي 144 من مايقارب سنة وهدفه لم يصل له هل يصل له هذه المرة الله اعلم  فالدخول شراء في حال اخترق 133.37 اما انتظاره في حال نزل او توزيع العقد بالدخول شراء بعد الاختراق واذا نزل تعزيز مرة اخرى   المهم الستوب 131.50 او ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم والخيار لكم     مراقبته والله الموفق  133.37 هي نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 133.27  تحت 133.37 فهو للنزول بإذن الله وهدف 130.50 والستوب نفسها 133.37  صعد فوقها متوقع مواصلة الصعود وهدف اول بإذن الله 135 وله والله اعلم هدف ثاني وثالث لانه مجرد يصعد فوق 137.50 امامه هدفه الرئيسي 144 من مايقارب سنة وهدفه لم يصل له هل يصل له هذه المرة الله اعلم  فالدخول شراء في حال اخترق 133.37 اما انتظاره في حال نزل او توزيع العقد بالدخول شراء بعد الاختراق واذا نزل تعزيز مرة اخرى   المهم الستوب 131.50 او ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم والخيار لكم   مراقبته والله الموفق  133.37 هي نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم

 بما انه صعد لل 133.32 خلاص صاعد للهدف الاول بإذن الله 135 انما انا وضعت زيادة 5 نقاط خوفا من فرق البرامج الان استغلال اي نزول والدخول شراء موفقين بإذن الله  ننسى البيع التوصية شراءءءء

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 148  بالاول انا كتبت به توصية وذكرت هدف له 152.90 هو صعد لل 150.70 ثم نزل ولم يكمل هدفه وبما انه نزل تحت 147.50 فمتوقع له النزول والله اعلم ودخلنا بموجه هابطة على المدى القريب والمتوسط  الان والله اعلم تحت 149متوقع نزول لهدف بإذن الله 145 \144كهدف اول ومتوقع له اكثر بكثير من الهدف والله اعلم متوقع الان الصعود لل 148.70 ومنها تقريبا يرتد للنزول احتمال يرتد قبله الله اعلم انا امامي بيصعد لل 148.70 امامه الان مقاومه 148.10 هل يخترقها ام لا الله اعلم مالم يخترقها ممكن الاستفادة منها كاستوب للبيع  فراقبوه فممكن بيعه والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 149     والله الموفق

   

> ومن يرغب بالشراء المجنون من السعر الحالي 147.97 يضع الستوب 147.70 او 147.50   في حال واصل صعود ما هايوقف الا عند 152.90 والله اعلم  والخيار لكم وضعت لكم في حال النزول او الصعود    والله الموفق

     بما أنا اليورو ين اعطى اشارة صعود اتوقع المجنون بيواصل صعود والله اعلم  هما الاثنين بقروب واحد فاتوقع اقفال الموجه القريبه الهابطة ومواصلة الصعود لهدفه بإذن الله 152.90 والله الموفق

----------


## rare43

مشكوووور اخوي الجميل .... وانا الصراحه داخل معك بالمجنون  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  اخذ الحذر من الكيبل في حال صعد فوق 1.6060 وخاصة باختراقه لل 1.6080  اخاف مايوقف الاعند 1.6400 والله اعلم  فانتم اما وضع الستوب 1.6060 او 6080 والخيار لكم  مجرد يصعد فوق 1.6080 المجال مفتوح له باختراق الهاي على الديلي هدفه بإذن الله 1.6400 و 1.6470   انا لابد من اذكر ما اراه امامي من معطيات خوفا من قلب الموجه من هابطة لصاعدة صحيح تاكيدها باختراق الهاي انما لابد من اخذ الحسبان من ذلك توقعا لاي شي وكل شي ممكن  تحت 1.6060 لاخوف منه بإذن الله فهو للنزول  السعر الحالي 1.6020  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> مشكوووور اخوي الجميل .... وانا الصراحه داخل معك بالمجنون

 بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

انا بنيت صعود المجنون على صعود اليورو ين بحكم الاثنين بقروب واحد  انما لم يتاكد صعود المجنون حتى اللحظة فهو تحت 149 فهو اقرب للنزول من الصعود  فالرجاء اخذ الحذر المهم الستوب 147.70 او 147.50   بصراحة تحت 149 له هدف كما ذكرت سابقا بالتوصية 145\144 بإذن الله  واليورو ين تحت 132.50 اخذ الحذر منه بالرغم انه معطى اشارة صعود 95%   ولكن السوق تحكم بما ترى

----------


## محمود1

طولت الغيبة اخي وحبيبي ابو مروان الجميل

----------


## سالزبورغ

السلام عليكم اخي الغالي 
عندي مشكله بالايمي بروكر الا وهي في شارت الاربع ساعات 
حيث انه يبدأ كالمعتاد من الساعه 1 و 5و 9 وهكذا المشكله هي انه لايعطي شمعه اربع ساعات كامله يعني لما تفتح شمعه الساعه 1  المفروض الشمعه التي تليها  هي شمعه  الساعه 5 وانا لاحظت ان نفس الشمعه التي في الساعه 1 لما تجي الساعه 2 تتغير الى الساعه 2  والساعه 3  وهكذا  فماهي الشكله برأيك ؟

----------


## 1عبدالله

_جزاك الله خيرا_

----------


## أبو محمد.

> والله اعلم  اخذ الحذر من الكيبل في حال صعد فوق 1.6060 وخاصة باختراقه لل 1.6080  اخاف مايوقف الاعند 1.6400 والله اعلم  فانتم اما وضع الستوب 1.6060 او 6080 والخيار لكم  مجرد يصعد فوق 1.6080 المجال مفتوح له باختراق الهاي على الديلي هدفه بإذن الله 1.6400 و 1.6470   انا لابد من اذكر ما اراه امامي من معطيات خوفا من قلب الموجه من هابطة لصاعدة صحيح تاكيدها باختراق الهاي انما لابد من اخذ الحسبان من ذلك توقعا لاي شي وكل شي ممكن  تحت 1.6060 لاخوف منه بإذن الله فهو للنزول  السعر الحالي 1.6020   والله الموفق

  السلام عليكم انا عندي بيع من6020 كم ممكن يرتد لتحت حتى اغلق العقد وشكرا لك

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  صباح الخير جميعا يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع  ومبرووووووووك هدف اليورو استرالي اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   ماشاء الله اعطى مايقارب 440 نقطة من يرغب بالبقاء به الخيار له   تحت 1.4620 متوقع بإذن الله 1.5500 و 1.5440 و 1.5400  وبصراحة انا جنيت نصف ربحي عند 1.5610 وتركت النصف الاخر وواضع الستوب 1.5700  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> طولت الغيبة اخي وحبيبي ابو مروان الجميل

 سامحنا اخي العزيز غيابي اكثر المرات بشغل خاص وبعض المرات يصاب الانسان بالملل قيأخذ جز من الراحة لاعادة الحسابات ارجو معذرتي

----------


## BRUFEN

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وصباح خير بإذن الله للجميع 
شوفة كلمات أخوي أبو مروان ولا يزعلون من الاخوان 
لها دفعه قويه حتى ولو مهي توصيه الله يديم المعروف 
الله يديم المعروف

----------


## المدمر

الله يكون بعونك اخوي الجميل
ويوفقك انشاء الله

----------


## rare43

صباح الخير ابو مروان ... 
والله انا على المجنون ... الحمدالله ماضرب الستوب اللي انا حاطه .... وان شاء الله فوووووق فووووق  
وانا صراحةً بعت الاسترليني دولار لاني شكله نازل .... وعلى بركة الله ... بس شنو رايك احط الاستوب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## soliter

> السلام عليكم  صباح الخير جميعا يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع  ومبرووووووووك هدف اليورو استرالي اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   ماشاء الله اعطى مايقارب 440 نقطة من يرغب بالبقاء به الخيار له   تحت 1.4620 متوقع بإذن الله 1.5500 و 1.5440 و 1.5400  وبصراحة انا جنيت نصف ربحي عند 1.5610 وتركت النصف الاخر وواضع الستوب 1.5700  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

  :015:  *مبروك الارباح  
و عودا حميدا*    :Drive1:

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي الغالي 
> عندي مشكله بالايمي بروكر الا وهي في شارت الاربع ساعات 
> حيث انه يبدأ كالمعتاد من الساعه 1 و 5و 9 وهكذا المشكله هي انه لايعطي شمعه اربع ساعات كامله يعني لما تفتح شمعه الساعه 1 المفروض الشمعه التي تليها هي شمعه الساعه 5 وانا لاحظت ان نفس الشمعه التي في الساعه 1 لما تجي الساعه 2 تتغير الى الساعه 2 والساعه 3 وهكذا فماهي الشكله برأيك ؟

 هلا اخي العزيز انا مافهمت بما تقصد 5 و9 و3 انما ساضع شرح لك الان إن شاء الله يفيدك ويفيد الجميع  الشارت الاول والثاني والثالث بالترتيب   عند عمل قاعدة بيانات اعمل كما بالصورة   بالنسبة للبارات ضع مايناسبك ليس شرط 50000 ضع مثلا نصفهم او تراه يخدمك  زيادة البارات ممكن الاستفادة منه لتغير الشارت ل 4 ساعات او يوم او اسبوع            الان الصورة الرابعة لشارت اليورو على الديلي بعض المؤاشرات ممكن الرجوع لها على الــ 4 ساعات او الديلي للاستفادة منها فهذا مثلا الفيبو على الديلي راسم الموجة كما ذكرتها انا بالتوصية عليه طبعا مرات يتطابق وبعض المرات لا يتطابق مع التحليل الرقمي انما يفيد  وللمعلومية الشمعة أن كانت ساعة او 4ساعات او يوم تتكون بالثانية بمعنى لحضي ما اقصده  الفريم  بيتكون خلال مدة الفريم  وليس بعد انتهاء مدة الفريم تتكون  فانا وضعت لكم البرنامج والله مفيد جدا فوق ماتتصورو اتمنى الاستفادة منه بإذن الله ستجنو الكثير والايام بيننا تثبت صحة كلامي انا لا احب اكثر عليكم المؤاشرات مع الايام ماتروه مناسب ممكن الاعتماد عليه بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى واكرر نصيحة التركيز ولا تستعجلو بالنتائج اتمنى مشاركت بعضكم البعض بما يخص البرنامج كمؤاشرات ماهو الافضل وكيفية عمله للاستفادة منه وهكذا لتعم الفائدة على الجميع بصراحة لا ارى مساعدة بعضكم البعض ولا اعرف السبب بالرغم انا بحاول مساعدة الجميع ويد الله مع الجماعة خذوها من ابومروان سيغنيكم عن اي برنامج او مؤاشر او استراتيجية او غيره نصيحة تعاونو مع بعض بالاستفادة من تجاربكم وبالنهاية الكل كسبان  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> وصباح خير بإذن الله للجميع 
> شوفة كلمات أخوي أبو مروان ولا يزعلون من الاخوان 
> لها دفعه قويه حتى ولو مهي توصيه الله يديم المعروف 
> الله يديم المعروف

 الله يديم المحبة بين الجميع   

> الله يكون بعونك اخوي الجميل
> ويوفقك انشاء الله

 ويكون بعونكم بالصبر علي والله كثير الغياب سامحونا واعذرونا   

> صباح الخير ابو مروان ... 
> والله انا على المجنون ... الحمدالله ماضرب الستوب اللي انا حاطه .... وان شاء الله فوووووق فووووق  
> وانا صراحةً بعت الاسترليني دولار لاني شكله نازل .... وعلى بركة الله ... بس شنو رايك احط الاستوب

 المجنون والكيبل والله جنونا لا صاعدين ولانازلين ساحاول الان بس الصبر علي اطلع بإذن الله بنتيجة    

> *مبروك الارباح*   *و عودا حميدا*

 الله يبارك فيك  
ومبرووووووك على الجميع

----------


## رشدي

السلام عليكم اخى العزيز ابو مروان  ان شاء الله تكون بخير   وحشتنا كتير  ما رأي حضرتك ؟  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t86425.html

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم بما انه اغلق تحت 147.85 فهو اقرب للنزول اتوقع انا وضعت الستوب بالتوصية 147.50  فاي صعود اغلاق الشراء واتوقع مايصعد فوق 148 والله اعلم انا كمعطيات امامي الان ولكن هو ممكن بلحضه يقلب موجته انا ذكرت بالاساس الصعود لم يتاكد انما ربطتة باليورو ين   الان لو نزل تحت 147 اتوقع بيواصل نزول لل 145 و 144 والله اعلم  فمن دخل به اما مراقبته او الاغلاق باي صعود باقل الخسائر وبإذن الله ساعوض لكم نقاط الخسارة وفوقهم 200 نقطة بإذن الله وتوفيقة   بصراحة واقف بمنطقة ممكن يصعد وممكن ينزل ولكن تحت 148 اقرب للنزول والله اعلم  ومجرد يتاكد نزوله سابلغ عنه   ومن يرغب يركب المعامرة مثلي بيع يضع الستوب 147.86  انا بصراحة وضعت هدك مجرد يتاكد احدهم قأنا معه وخسارتي بالعقدين 40 نقطة ساقفل احدهم وابقى بالاخر   والله الموفق

----------


## dany123456

موفق اخي
ماذا عن الكبيل لو سمحت 
شكراا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخى العزيز ابو مروان  ان شاء الله تكون بخير   وحشتنا كتير  ما رأي حضرتك ؟  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t86425.html

  
بالنسبة للنيوزلندي دولار فوق 7300 فهو للصعود والله اعلم  
ولكن في حال نزل تحت 7370 ممكن مراقبته ووضع الستوب 7370 وتتبعه بالنزول  
حتى اللحظة متوقع الصعود كموجه فاي نزول هو نزول طبيعي فوق 7300 والله اعلم 
الشارت مافهمت ماذا تقصد به ققم وقيعان  
الشارت الثاني  ممتاز  
والله يعطيك الف عافية بصدق افرح لم اشوف مشاركة فعالة لك الله يوفقك ياصديقي  
ركز على الايمي بروكور به فائدة فوق ماتتصور بإذن الله وتوفيقه

----------


## aljameel

> موفق اخي
> ماذا عن الكبيل لو سمحت 
> شكراا

  
الكيبل والله اعلم للنزول فهو بموجه هابطة حتى اللحظة  
وهدف الموجه الهابطة بإذن الله 1.5635 
الان كما امامي من معطيات تحت 1.6060 هدفه بإذن الله 1.5900  
لاخوف منه تحت 1.6060 بإذن الله

----------


## rare43

> الكيبل والله اعلم للنزول فهو بموجه هابطة حتى اللحظة  
> وهدف الموجه الهابطة بإذن الله 1.5635 
> الان كما امامي من معطيات تحت 1.6060 هدفه بإذن الله 1.5900  
> لاخوف منه تحت 1.6060 بإذن الله

 
مشكوووور اخي ابو مروان ... صج انه ضرب الستوب بس فداك والله .... والحين ماكو الا الكيبل ...  
ناطرين وانا وضعت الستوب 6110 ... والله اعلم ..

----------


## رشدي

> بالنسبة للنيوزلندي دولار فوق 7300 فهو للصعود والله اعلم  
> ولكن في حال نزل تحت 7370 ممكن مراقبته ووضع الستوب 7370 وتتبعه بالنزول  
> حتى اللحظة متوقع الصعود كموجه فاي نزول هو نزول طبيعي فوق 7300 والله اعلم 
> الشارت مافهمت ماذا تقصد به ققم وقيعان  
> الشارت الثاني ممتاز  
> والله يعطيك الف عافية بصدق افرح لم اشوف مشاركة فعالة لك الله يوفقك ياصديقي  
> ركز على الايمي بروكور به فائدة فوق ماتتصور بإذن الله وتوفيقه

   اقصد بالقمم والقيعان وجود قمة حالية انتظر واتوقع لها قاع وهو الهدف حتى لو كان النزول تصحيحى لموجة صاعدة  والله اعلم وبالنسبة لنقطة ال 370 تم وضعها تحت المراقبة المشددة والحمد لله مازلنا فى منطقة الدخول   اما الكيبل فحدث ولا حرج تحليلك له بسيط جدا واكثر من روووووووووووعة  :Icon26:    بالنسبة للأيمى بروكر بحاول افهمه لأنى قرأت الموضوع اكثر من مرة ولم افهمه جيدا ولم اعرف طريقة تركيبة وكيفية الأستفادة منه لأنه بحر واسع اعتقد انه يلزم لى اكثر من 6 شهور لأستيعابه لكثرة الاستراتيجيات والمؤشرات عليه   اعذرنى لعقلى المحدود  .........ولكن سأحاول مجددا..........  ان كان لديكم وقت ومررت على موضوع طريقتى فى المتاجرة بأستخدام الموفينجات والبولينجر  فلا تبخل على برأيك  ........  اشكر حضرتك لرفع معنوياتى وتشجيعى فإن ضغط على الرابط الموجود بتوقيعى  تعرف جيدا مقامك عندى  :Eh S(7):    بارك الله فيك يا استاذى :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> مشكوووور اخي ابو مروان ... صج انه ضرب الستوب بس فداك والله .... والحين ماكو الا الكيبل ...  
> ناطرين وانا وضعت الستوب 6110 ... والله اعلم ..

 الله يعوض بأذن الله  
ولكن لو نزل تحت 147 ادخل به متوقع مواصلة النزول  وخذ معك من 200 لل 500 نقطة بإذن الله 
والستوب اما 147.30 او 146.55 او 147.86 
ومع النزول قدم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  
المهم تحت 147.30 متوقع النزول   
إن شاء الله يعوض خسارتك وفوقهم ربح 
الكيبل الستوب الستوب عالي انصحك 6060 او 6080 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اقصد بالقمم والقيعان وجود قمة حالية انتظر واتوقع لها قاع وهو الهدف حتى لو كان النزول تصحيحى لموجة صاعدة والله اعلم وبالنسبة لنقطة ال 370 تم وضعها تحت المراقبة المشددة والحمد لله مازلنا فى منطقة الدخول   اما الكيبل فحدث ولا حرج تحليلك له بسيط جدا واكثر من روووووووووووعة    بالنسبة للأيمى بروكر بحاول افهمه لأنى قرأت الموضوع اكثر من مرة ولم افهمه جيدا ولم اعرف طريقة تركيبة وكيفية الأستفادة منه لأنه بحر واسع اعتقد انه يلزم لى اكثر من 6 شهور لأستيعابه لكثرة الاستراتيجيات والمؤشرات عليه   اعذرنى لعقلى المحدود .........ولكن سأحاول مجددا..........  ان كان لديكم وقت ومررت على موضوع طريقتى فى المتاجرة بأستخدام الموفينجات والبولينجر فلا تبخل على برأيك ........  اشكر حضرتك لرفع معنوياتى وتشجيعى فإن ضغط على الرابط الموجود بتوقيعى  تعرف جيدا مقامك عندى    بارك الله فيك يا استاذى

  
شفت الموظوع  
وابارك لك عليه بالنسبة  للموفينج لا اعتمد عليه لاني بصراحة ولاتزعل مني لا اصدقه جربته مرات عديده دائما تابع للسعر لايغيرك السابق منه  
البلونجر ركز عليه والله لو تعرف اسراره فيه الكثير والله اعلم 
وارجع وانصحك بالايمي بروكر ليس به صعوبه ولايحتاج منك الا نصف ساعة  
وللمعلومية به مؤاشرين للبلونجر ذهب ولن اذكرهم لك الا بعد تركيبه لديك 
والله ياصديقي مجرد تركز عليه 3 ايام ستستغني عن ماسبق واكرر به الكثير فوق التصور وسهل جدا والله من محبه لك انصحك به والخيار لك

----------


## aljameel

ولعيونكم هذا احد مؤاشرات البلونجر ممتاز جدا   هما شارتان للكيبل والمجنون بشارت واحد انا بالصدفة اكتشفت تقاربهم للموجه ان كانت صاعده او هابطة المؤاشر يساعد على فهم التوجه وممكن وضع الستوب من احدهم والاخر هدف وباختراقه مزيد من النقاط كصعود او هبوط  كيف معرفة اتجاه عمله ما يالاستعانه بالمؤاشرات الاخرى ومنها تحدد دخولك   لفهم اكثر كسر او اختراق احد النقطتين يحدد الاتجاه تقريبا   فانتم راقبوه واحكم على نتائجه   المؤاشر موجود بالايمي بروكر

----------


## soliter

المجنون شمعه الربع ساعه الماضيه تحرك 100 بيب صعودا ........؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون شمعه الربع ساعه الماضيه تحرك 100 بيب صعودا ........؟؟؟؟؟

 صدقت اخي وهذا المجنون  
اتوقع والله اعلم بصعوده فوق 148.35 مواصلة الصعود  
انتم راقبو النقطة 147.70 فوقها صعود تحتها نزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 133.27  تحت 133.37 فهو للنزول بإذن الله وهدف 130.50 والستوب نفسها 133.37  صعد فوقها متوقع مواصلة الصعود وهدف اول بإذن الله 135 وله والله اعلم هدف ثاني وثالث لانه مجرد يصعد فوق 137.50 امامه هدفه الرئيسي 144 من مايقارب سنة وهدفه لم يصل له هل يصل له هذه المرة الله اعلم  فالدخول شراء في حال اخترق 133.37 اما انتظاره في حال نزل او توزيع العقد بالدخول شراء بعد الاختراق واذا نزل تعزيز مرة اخرى   المهم الستوب 131.50 او ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم والخيار لكم   مراقبته والله الموفق  133.37 هي نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم

 من دخل به وضع الستوب 132.50 بدل 131.50  وبإذن الله للهدف  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

المجنون من يرغب به النقطة 147.70 هي الستوب للبيع والشراء  السعر الحالي 148  اتوقع والله اعلم اختراقه لل 148.35 مواصلة الصعود  الهدف بإذن الله 152.90 ومتوقع اكثر من الهدف  المهم اما الهدف او القناعة  هدف النزول بإذن الله 145\144   كسر 147 متوقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم  حتى اللحظة الصعود هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## bilalo25

*جزاك الله خيرا اخ ابو مروان على الجهد الكبير ,, بارك الله فيك*

----------


## aljameel

> *جزاك الله خيرا اخ ابو مروان على الجهد الكبير ,, بارك الله فيك*

  
بخدمتكم اخي والله يقدرنا على عمل الخير

----------


## aljameel

اخواني واخواتي ترد رسائل على الخاص كثيرة مافيه من الخصوصية   ارجو من يسأل عن شي ما وليس به خصوصية وضع السؤال على العام بالموضوع  اولا لتعم الفائدة على الجميع اما الخصوصية على الخاص ليس تضمر انما حتى يستفيد الجميع من الاجابة   ورسائل اخرى تطلب الماسنجر ذكرت اكثر من مرة لاخوان واخوات واكرر الان والله نادرا جدا افتح الماسنجر ومالدي لن ابخل به ساضعه هنا بالموضوع بقدر المستطاع وبما اعرف  الان احد الاخوان يسأل عن المؤاشر الذي تكلمت به اليوم صباحا  هاهو ساضعه هنا انا لا ارغب أن اكثر عليكم المؤاشرات ساضع ماهو مفيد بقدر المستطاع  والله من وراء القصد  ارجع واكرر اخواني واخواتي الاهتمام بالبرنامج به الكثير الكثير  انا بالصدفه اكتشف به من فترة لفترة مؤاشرات مفيدة جدا  فرضا هذا المؤاشر كما موضح بالصورة المرفق بعد مقارنتي له بالموجات ارى به تقارب من الموجه حتى أنا استفدت منه فتقريبا يضعني داخل موجه مصغره على فريم الساعة   بالشارت المرفق رسم الفيبو وكما ذكرت بالسابق يرسم تلقائي   فبرسم الفيبو المرفق فريم الساعة محدد الاهداف وقاع الموجه وقمتها طبعا موجه صغرى انما مفيدة فلو شاهدتم الشارت تجدو 50% فغالبا الموجات عند الصعود فوق ال 50% او النزول تحتها تتوقع بناء موجه صاعده ام هابطة  فالشارت المرفق بناء موجة صاعدة فوق 50% وتمثل 147.74 والاهداف 150% و 200% مصداقيتها من عدمه الشارت والمراقبه هي الحكم  فنراقب ونحكم على ذلك فالان نتوقع فوق 147.74 الصعود هل نخسر شي   بالغالب اهداف الموجه خطوط الفيبو فرضا كمثال على الحاله الحالية  الاهداف كالتالي 123% صعد فوقها النسبة التي تليها 138% وهكذا  النسب الاهم 123\138\150\161\176\200 ثم نبداء من جديد223 و238 وهكذا   وعند تغير الفريم مثلا لل 4 ساعات او الديلي ترى الموجه الاكبر فالاكبر تقريبا  إن شاء الله اني وصلت الفكرة كما يجب  وللمرة الاخيرة انا لست الوكيل او الموزع للبرنامج حتى ادلل عليه انما وجدت به مالم اجده بغيره مجتمعه واتمنى الاستفادة منه بقدر المستطاع ولا ابحث الا عن الاجر جزاكم الله خير اتمنى تعاونكم مع بعضكم البعض حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع  يااخوان واحد يرسم لك الموجه واهدافها وغيره من المؤاشرات التى لاتعد ولاتحصى ماذا تريدون اكثر من ذلك وبالاخير لا اطلب منكم الا الدعاء جزاكم الله خير  واتمنى من اخي لايزعل مني من سألني عن المؤاشر  فكرة المؤاشر تقريبا بيقولك انت داخل موجه بصعودك فوق الخط العلوي موجه صاعدة بنزول السعر تحت الخط السفلي موجة هابطة وليس شرطا 100% انما مساعد بنسبة 80 للـ 90% اتمنى وصلت فكرت المؤاشر

----------


## aljameel

نفس الشارت المرفق كالفيبو  لو وضعتوه على الكيبل شاهدو اهداف الكيبل الحاليه على فريم الساعة  على اليورو سبحان الله ماتكلمت به من الاسبوع الماضي والحالي عن النقاط والاهداف   النقطة 1.4360 تكلمت بها كثير هي النقطة فوقها صعود تحتها نزول والاهداف نفسها سبحان الله   كتحليلي للموجه الهابطة لليورو ماهذا التشابه بينهم التحليل الرقمي وما بالبرنامج  هذه من الصدف المكتشفه بالبرنامج هاهو مسهل عليكم التحليل الرقمي اليوت بمشاهدة لا تاخذ منكم دقيقة  شاهدو على فريم الساعة واحكمو ماهذا التقارب  هل اعلم انا ان البرنامج سوف يحدد نقطة ما او اهداف   انا وضعت النقطة والاهداف بناء على موجات اليوت من الاسبوع الماضي وذكرتها هذا الاسبوع واكثر من مرة

----------


## قمة الفيبو

بارك الله فيك اخوي جميل .....  
لو تتكرم ابي رايك في الملكي ...

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك اخوي جميل .....  
> لو تتكرم ابي رايك في الملكي ...

 هذه الجوز ممل جدا اتمنى الابتعاد عنه  
على العموم هو بموجه هابطة بتقول تحت 9055 هدفها بإذن الله الاول 8750  
وموجه صغيرة بتقول انه صاعد لهدف 9070 فأنت راقبه مالم يصعد فوق 9055 متوقع النزول واذا صعد فوقها متوقع 9070 هل يخترق 9055 ويصعد لل 9070 الله اعلم انما هذه موجاته الحالية على القريب والمتوسط القريب صاعده والمتوسط هابطة  
والموجه الاكبر وهي الاهم تحت 9150 هدفه بإذن الله 8700 كهدف اول 
انا وضعت لك ما اشاهده لاتقول حيرتني  
والله الموفق

----------


## قمة الفيبو

صدقت انه ممل واسم على مسمى  ملكي يتحرك بهدوء ....  
لاحيرتني ولاشي بس ابي اتاكد منك ....  
وش صار على القرب الى كنت تبي تعمله ؟

----------


## aljameel

> صدقت انه ممل واسم على مسمى ملكي يتحرك بهدوء ....  
> لاحيرتني ولاشي بس ابي اتاكد منك ....  
> وش صار على القرب الى كنت تبي تعمله ؟

 لازالت الفكرة قائمةبإذن الله انما بالاول فكرت كما بالسابق ببرنامج الايمي بروكور حتى يتم المتابعة من قبل القروب للاستفادة منه بقدر المستطاع ويتم استيعاب ولو جزء من المؤاشرات حتى تتم المراقبه والمتابعة والله يكتب الخير للجميع

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للكيبل انا ذكرت هدف له قريب 1.5900 والحمد لله وصل له  ولكن لاخوف منه والله اعلم لازال المشوار طويل بالنزول  فمن خائف منه 1ما يضع الستوب 1.5935   او 1.5980 والاهم بإذن الله 1.6030   فلا خوف منه حتى اللحظة المعطيات بتقول امامه نزول وكاهداف قريبه الان والله اعلم 1.5888\1.5865\1.5850 \1.5815   وبمجرد كسره للو اليومي 1.5830 عليه السلام   والخيار لكم انما اردت الاستفادة منه بقدر الامكان  واذا موجود سابلغ عنه فيما لو استجد جديد له والله الموفق

----------


## sarmad66

> لازالت الفكرة قائمةبإذن الله انما بالاول فكرت كما بالسابق ببرنامج الايمي بروكور حتى يتم المتابعة من قبل القروب للاستفادة منه بقدر المستطاع ويتم استيعاب ولو جزء من المؤاشرات حتى تتم المراقبه والمتابعة والله يكتب الخير للجميع

 بارك الله في جهودك ما هي اهداف الساحر الدولار ين

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله في جهودك ما هي اهداف الساحر الدولار ين

 الان والله اعلم هدفه القائم بإذن الله 94.20 ومتوقع يزحف من بعد الهدف لل 95 و 95.50 و 96  
الان يجب مراقبة النقطة 92.95 فوقها بإذن الله صاعد امامه مقاومة قوية 94.20  
باختراقها متوقع يواصل صعوده واحتمال يخترق ثم ينزل اما بعد الاختراق مواصلة او اختراق ثم نزول ثم يصعد هكذا بمعنى يتعب حتى يصعد ولكن لاخوف فوق 92.95  
لو نزل تحتها يفضل شراءه من نقطة افضل  
ساشرح لك اكثر كموجه على المدى القريب هدفها 94.20 
موجة على المدى المتوسط واصل هدفه انما فوق 92.95 متوقع يواصل حتى 94 و 95 و96 
فانت انتبه من النقطة 92.95 مهمه جدا تطمئن فوقها بمواصلة المشوار 
والله اعلم

----------


## أم حمودي

السلام عليكم اخي الجميل من فضلك اشتريت الدولار ين عند 93.16 شو رايك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
وشكرا مسبقا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي الجميل من فضلك اشتريت الدولار ين عند 93.16 شو رايك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> وشكرا مسبقا

 هلا ام حمودي أسف للتاخير لبعدي عن الجهاز 
بالمشاركة التي قبل مشاركتك انا اجبت على احد الاخوان عنه 
هو فوق 92.95 مطمئن وخاصة باقفال شمعة ال 4 ساعات فوقها بعد نصف ساعة بإذن الله يطمئن اكثر 
باختراقه 93.50 متوقع يواصل صعود بإذن الله للهدف 94.20 ومن الهدف اما يواصل صعود او يرتد للتصحيح والله اعلم ولكن اتوقع يواصل بالصعود والله اعلم 
فرضا نزل تحت 92.95 فهو فوق 92  لاخوف منه انما في حال نزل تحت 92.30 يجب مراقبته 
اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات تحت 92.70 بصراحة مزعج  
فأنتي الله يعينك مراقبته ولكن حتى اللحظة الصعود هو سيد الموقف بإذن الله وتوفيقه

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار السعر الحالي 1.4346   حتى اللحظة صعوده صعود تصحيحي لمواصلة النزول حتى 1.4355 ماكو مشكله  المهم تحت 1.4360\65 لا مشكلة  فمتوقع منها نزوله لهدف بإذن الله 1.4271  ومنها متوقع اما يرتد بعض الشي او يواصل نزول   كما ذكرت اهدافه بإذن الله 1.4190 \1.4110   المهم تحت 1.4365 فهو للنزول والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي الجميل من فضلك اشتريت الدولار ين عند 93.16 شو رايك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> وشكرا مسبقا

   ام حمودي مجرد يخترق 93.50 ضعي الستوب نقطة دخولك 93.16

----------


## منى شعير

دخلت المجنون شرا من 148.36 ايه رأي حضرتك ؟؟؟؟؟انا شايفة انه شرا فيه مستويات قوية مش قادر يكسرها لتحت

----------


## aljameel

> دخلت المجنون شرا من 148.36 ايه رأي حضرتك ؟؟؟؟؟انا شايفة انه شرا فيه مستويات قوية مش قادر يكسرها لتحت

 اخي حتى اللحظة فهو للشراء والله اعلم 
الصعود هو الغالب وخاصةباختراق 149.15  
هدفه بإذن الله 152.90 
والله اعلم له اهداف اخرى ابعد ولكن لكل حادث حديث 
المهم فوق 147.70 فهو بإذن الله صاعد

----------


## aljameel

> بالنسبة للكيبل انا ذكرت هدف له قريب 1.5900 والحمد لله وصل له  ولكن لاخوف منه والله اعلم لازال المشوار طويل بالنزول  فمن خائف منه 1ما يضع الستوب 1.5935   او 1.5980 والاهم بإذن الله 1.6030   فلا خوف منه حتى اللحظة المعطيات بتقول امامه نزول وكاهداف قريبه الان والله اعلم 1.5888\1.5865\1.5850 \1.5815   وبمجرد كسره للو اليومي 1.5830 عليه السلام   والخيار لكم انما اردت الاستفادة منه بقدر الامكان   واذا موجود سابلغ عنه فيما لو استجد جديد له والله الموفق

   الكيبل صعوده لل 1.5955 صعود تصحيحي طبيعي والله اعلم  الان بإذن الله امامه هدف 1.5865 ولكن اتوقع بيواصل نزول للـ 1.5815 بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## 7afeedo

> الكيبل صعوده لل 1.5955 صعود تصحيحي طبيعي والله اعلم  الان بإذن الله امامه هدف 1.5865 ولكن اتوقع بيواصل نزول للـ 1.5815 بإذن الله   والله الموفق

 أستاذنا الجميل
يعني نعطيها صفقة بيع سريعة لهدف 1.5865 والاستوب 1.5955 
ولا شو رأيك ؟؟

----------


## yaserrr

إن شاء الله تصيب توقعاتك وتحليلك لليورو والكيبل  
بايعين بقوه

----------


## aljameel

> أستاذنا الجميل
> يعني نعطيها صفقة بيع سريعة لهدف 1.5865 والاستوب 1.5955 
> ولا شو رأيك ؟؟

 توكل على الله اناامامي بيقول بإذن الله نازل 
واكثر من 1.5865 كأني شايف 1.5815 بإذن الله 
اذا رغبت وضع الستوب 955 او 940 اختار مايناسبك 
االمهم لاتغامر بعقد كبير السوق ماله أمان 
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

أستأذنكم نصف ساعة ساعود بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

أسف للتاخير 
بالنسبة للكيبل واليورو بإذن الله نازلين كما ذكرت لاخوف منهم والله اعلم 
حتى اللحظة المؤاشرات بتقول نازلين 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

للاستفادة من مؤاشرات البرنامج هذه مؤاشر للكيبل الان التقطته  شايفين الخطوط 1 و 2 و3 انا مرقمهم  بالغالب واحد يسبق الكل بالتقاطع والنزول كاشارة بداية نزول   تقاطع 2 مع 3 نزول وطبعا العكس بالصعود  شايفين السهم اشارة نزول داخل الدائرة  الان نفس المؤاشر لو وضعتوه على المجنون بيكون عكس كاصعود   اتمنى الاستفادة منه هو موصى نفسه لايحتاج توصية  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## أم حمودي

> ام حمودي مجرد يخترق 93.50 ضعي الستوب نقطة دخولك 93.16

 مشكور اخوي الجميل انا بطلت طمع وطلعت ب خمس نقاط المهم ما اطاع خسرانة التوفيق لك و للجميع

----------


## 1عبدالله

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء على للمرة ال15 احاول انزل البرنامج ولا يشتغل

----------


## سالزبورغ

السلام عليكم 
مساء الخير 
اخوي الغالي بو مروان ولد بلادي  :Regular Smile:  
كأنك تقرأ اللي براسي لنا لي فتره تارك السوق وجالس افتش خبايا الايمي بروكر 
عموما انت في مشاركه سابقه  اعطيتنا مؤشر على ما اذكر خلفيه سوداء فيه خطوط حمراء وخضراء ودوت اخضر واحمر وانا من مراقبتي لهم فهم للشموع الانعكاسيه كشمعه الحرامي  :Regular Smile:  
عموما هذا المؤشر هو بالاصل ار اس اي ودايفريجس اذا ما خاب ظني  وانا عندي منه نسخه اخرى  بس خط والدوت من غير الخلفيه السوداء والخط المتقلب بين الاخضر والاحمر 
 كذلك الماكد مع اشارت في حدوث التقاطع 
لعيونك وعيون الشباب المهتمين بالايمي بروكر 
 والله يوفق الجميع 
همسه :  هذا ما كنت اسأل عنه ان تكون شمعه الاربع ساعات والديلي لحظي وهذا ما  اثار انتباهي لاني اشوف شمعه الاربع ساعات  لما تبدأ فرضا الساعه 5 بتوقيت السعوديه  يكون تكونها لحظي بمعنى انه لما تنتهي الساعه 5  تصير شمعه الاربع ساعات  عليها الساعه 6 وهكذا الى ان تنتهي الساعه 8 يكون الشمعه اتكملت  ولما تكتمل بيكون وقتها النهائي الساعه 5 وتبدأ شمعه جديده  
المؤشرين بالمرفقات 
تحياتي لكم

----------


## سالزبورغ

تمت اظافه مؤشر الايشيكيمو  
طبعا  من دراستي للاشيكيمو فأن الخط رقم واحد لا يتقاطع مع الخطوط البقيه ولكنه يتعبر كمؤشر للاتجاة العام خلال فتره معينه  ولكن هل هناك شرط في تقاطع الخط 2 مع 3   يعني لازم 2 يقطع 3  او العكس او اهم شيء يتقاطعون والسلام

----------


## 1عبدالله

ب الله عليكم حد من الاخوة بساعدنى فى تنزيل وتشغيل الايمى بروكر اكثر من 15 مرة انزله وبرضة مفيش فايدة

----------


## سالزبورغ

بالنسبه للغيمه الخضراء  فأطرافها تعتبر خطوط دعم ومقاومه قوي جدا  واذا بتلاحظ ان الغيمه تمتد  في حجمها  اكبر من حجم الشموع بمعنى اخر انك لما تجد اخر شمعه فأنظر الى امتداد الغيمه بعد اخر شمعه لو كان اخضر فهو توقع لمواصله الصعود مالم تكسر اطراف الغيمه  والعكس ولما تكون الشموع داخل الغيمه نفسها فلا يفضل الدخول لانها ستصبح منطقه تذبذب عالي  ويفضل الانتظار حتى تفتح شمعه خارج الغيمه  واي سؤال انا بالخدمه يا بو مروان  :Regular Smile:

----------


## سالزبورغ

> ب الله عليكم حد من الاخوة بساعدنى فى تنزيل وتشغيل الايمى بروكر اكثر من 15 مرة انزله وبرضة مفيش فايدة

  
حاضر ايش مشكلتك  مع الايمي بروكر

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> مساء الخير 
> اخوي الغالي بو مروان ولد بلادي  
> كأنك تقرأ اللي براسي لنا لي فتره تارك السوق وجالس افتش خبايا الايمي بروكر 
> عموما انت في مشاركه سابقه اعطيتنا مؤشر على ما اذكر خلفيه سوداء فيه خطوط حمراء وخضراء ودوت اخضر واحمر وانا من مراقبتي لهم فهم للشموع الانعكاسيه كشمعه الحرامي  
> عموما هذا المؤشر هو بالاصل ار اس اي ودايفريجس اذا ما خاب ظني وانا عندي منه نسخه اخرى بس خط والدوت من غير الخلفيه السوداء والخط المتقلب بين الاخضر والاحمر 
> كذلك الماكد مع اشارت في حدوث التقاطع 
> لعيونك وعيون الشباب المهتمين بالايمي بروكر 
> والله يوفق الجميع 
> ...

  

> تمت اظافه مؤشر الايشيكيمو  
> طبعا من دراستي للاشيكيمو فأن الخط رقم واحد لا يتقاطع مع الخطوط البقيه ولكنه يتعبر كمؤشر للاتجاة العام خلال فتره معينه ولكن هل هناك شرط في تقاطع الخط 2 مع 3 يعني لازم 2 يقطع 3 او العكس او اهم شيء يتقاطعون والسلام

  

> بالنسبه للغيمه الخضراء فأطرافها تعتبر خطوط دعم ومقاومه قوي جدا واذا بتلاحظ ان الغيمه تمتد في حجمها اكبر من حجم الشموع بمعنى اخر انك لما تجد اخر شمعه فأنظر الى امتداد الغيمه بعد اخر شمعه لو كان اخضر فهو توقع لمواصله الصعود مالم تكسر اطراف الغيمه والعكس ولما تكون الشموع داخل الغيمه نفسها فلا يفضل الدخول لانها ستصبح منطقه تذبذب عالي ويفضل الانتظار حتى تفتح شمعه خارج الغيمه واي سؤال انا بالخدمه يا بو مروان

  

> حاضر ايش مشكلتك مع الايمي بروكر

 الله يسعدك مشاركتك اسعدتني جدا  اتمنى الاستمرار بمساعدة اخوانك واخواتك ولك جزيل الشكر  والله اني مرهق وعندما شاهدت مشاركتك شجعتني بالكتابة اتمنى الاستمرار   بالنسبة للمؤاشر انا ذكرته بدون تعقيد خوفا من عدم تقبله من البعض فوضعته ببساطة بالرغم معلوماتي متواضعه به  ولكن الاهم ما اعرفه عنه بأنه يغني عن الكل من يجيد استخدامه لايحتاج اي مؤاشر اخر  وساحاول وضع ما اعرف عنه  ولا نستغني عنك بما تعرف وشرح المؤاشر   الغيمة لونان كما نلاحظ  اخضر واحمر  باتجاه الهبوط لونها احمر  باتجاه الصعود لونها اخضر  التقاطع خارج الغيمة اشارة قوية كما حاصل الان بالكيبل بالشارت الذي ارفقته التقاطع داخل الغيمة اشارة جيدة   اذا كان خط السعر تحت الغيمة يكون اتجاه هابط وقد يستمر في الهبوط اذا كان خط السعر فوق الغيمة يكون اتجاه صاعد وقد يستمر في الصعود وجود خط السعر داخل الغيمة يمثل مسار جانبي ويدل على الحيرة حيث لم تتحدد وجهة السعر إلى الصعود أو إلى الهبوط  ويفضل الانتظار او الابتعاد  بالنسبة  كما ذكرت مستوى الدعم والمقاومة في المؤشر يتمثل في الغيمة  الدعم والمقاومة من افضل الدعوم والمقاومات على الاطلاق  المهم التقاطع خارج الغيمة قوة للاتجاه   هذا ما اتذكره الان وساحاول ايصال الفكرة بالشكل المبسط بقدر المستطاع  واذا نسيت شي سامحونا ما اتذكره ساحاول ذكره قيما بعد  اخي سالزبورغ كل الشكر لك ولا نستغنى ارجو المشاركة بشرح موسع وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء على للمرة ال15 احاول انزل البرنامج ولا يشتغل

  
هلا عبد ما المشكلة حتى احاول اساعدك او اخينا سالزبورغ تكرم بمساعدتك 
كيف يمكن مساعدتك ما فهمت عليك بانزال البرنامج

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم ممكن تعطينا رايك بالباوند دولار وشكرا لك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ممكن تعطينا رايك بالباوند دولار وشكرا لك

 بإذن الله نازل الان تحت 1.5955 للهبوط او 975 
هدفه بإذن الله 1.5865 واتوقع مواصلة النزول لل 1.5815 
وهدفه الرئيسي بإذن الله 1.5635 
والله الموفق

----------


## 1عبدالله

انا عملت كل المطلوب بس ولا عملة ظهرت بالرغم انى ماشى خطوة بخطوةاذا ماكان فيه ازعاج سالزبورغ ممكن شرح بتفصيل مملل ازاى اشغل البرنامج انا معنديش خبرة بالبرامج
حقيقى محرج منكم اخوانى

----------


## aljameel

> انا عملت كل المطلوب بس ولا عملة ظهرت بالرغم انى ماشى خطوة بخطوةاذا ماكان فيه ازعاج سالزبورغ ممكن شرح بتفصيل مملل انا معنديش خبرة بالبرامج
> حقيقى محرج منكم اخوانى

 اتمنى اخي سالزبورغ مساعدة اخينا عبدالله اذا وقتك يسمح 
والله اني مرهق الان للاخير 
اخي عبد الله اذا وقت اخينا لا يسمح ذكرني غدا وساحاول مساعدتك

----------


## سالزبورغ

انا حاضر يا بو مروان وتحت الخدمه  
ولو تلاحظ مؤشر الاشيكيمو ف الايمي بروكر يعطي اشارات  لم اجدها في الميتا تريد  
واهم ما لاحظته هنا هو انه في حال كان السعر داخل الغيمه واعطى اشاره طلوع او نزول فهو مؤشر قوي لخروج السعر من محيط الغيمه و حدوث تقاطع بين الخط 1 و 2   لاحظ الشارت  للدولار ين شارت الساعه 9 الصباح اليوم  على شارت الساعه  وتكرم  علي بالشرح الملاحظه ان وجد  والمميز هنا هو انك بمجرد وضع مؤشر الكمبيوتر على محيط الاشارة  يظهر لك شرح طلوع الاشاره  وقوتها   اتمنى لكم التوفيق

----------


## سالزبورغ

اخ عبدالله اتبع الرابط التالي  وبأذن الله تلقى الحل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t34586.html

----------


## أبو محمد.

اخي الجميل انا وضعت اوردر لبيع الباوند دولار على5970 مارايك اين اضع الاوردر المناسب وشكرا لك

----------


## 1عبدالله

ماشى اخى سالزبرغ جارى التحميل

----------


## BRUFEN

أخي الكريم سالزبرغ المؤشر المرفق 
عملت تحميل وأظفته لملف التمبلت 
وبعدها ما حصلته إذا عملت طلب إضافة
لؤشر عن طريق الميتاتريدر ولكن لما 
أدخل على السي وعلى ملف البرنامج أحصله
موجود فاقلت يمكن مكان الملف خطا فغيرت
لملف Indicators وبرضه ما أقدر أضيف المؤشر  
لو يسمح وقتك سؤال لو تكرمت 
الان مالفرق بين ملف Indicators
وملف Tamplates

----------


## قمة الفيبو

> للاستفادة من مؤاشرات البرنامج هذه مؤاشر للكيبل الان التقطته  شايفين الخطوط 1 و 2 و3 انا مرقمهم  بالغالب واحد يسبق الكل بالتقاطع والنزول كاشارة بداية نزول   تقاطع 2 مع 3 نزول وطبعا العكس بالصعود  شايفين السهم اشارة نزول داخل الدائرة  الان نفس المؤاشر لو وضعتوه على المجنون بيكون عكس كاصعود   اتمنى الاستفادة منه هو موصى نفسه لايحتاج توصية  موفقين بإذن الله

  
يعطيك العافية  
بعد اذنك اخوي ممكن المعادلة ....

----------


## BRUFEN

أقفل الصفقه ولا كيف أبو مروان

----------


## سالزبورغ

السلام عليكم  
اخي الغالي بو مروان 
انا رابط الايمي بروكر ب ال تريد  و رابطه بعد ب ايكون رويال لكن المشكله ان الساعه تختلف في البرنامجين حيث شمعه اليوم الجديد تبدأ الساعه 12 في ال تريد  وتبدأ الساعه 1 في ايكون رويال  وهذا عامل لي تضارب 
اي البرنامجين توقيته سليم واقدر اعتمد عليه على طول  
وبعدين في بعض الاحيان الايمي بروكر يتوقف عن تحديث الارقام  انا الان فاتحه واخر مره فتحته الساعه 1الظهر والى الان جميع الشارتات على الساعه 1 الظهر وما تحدثت  فما المشكله لو تكرمت يالغالي

----------


## BRUFEN

فيه أحد راح يحتفظ بالصفقه ليوم الأثنين ..؟

----------


## سالزبورغ

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير يا بو مروان معليش كثرت اسئلتي تحملني شوي 
اواجه مشكله بالربط  وهي في خطوة  لما اعمل run    واتبع الخطوات بالتمام تظهر لي رساله بالخطأ علما بأني استخدم ونيدوز فيستا وهذه المشكله لم تواجهني مع ويندوز اكس بي فما الحل بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> صباح الخير يا بو مروان معليش كثرت اسئلتي تحملني شوي 
> اواجه مشكله بالربط وهي في خطوة لما اعمل run واتبع الخطوات بالتمام تظهر لي رساله بالخطأ علما بأني استخدم ونيدوز فيستا وهذه المشكله لم تواجهني مع ويندوز اكس بي فما الحل بارك الله فيك

  
بالنسبة لويندوز فيستا للاسف لا اعرف كيف طريقة الربط اتمنى خدمتك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله   ارى والله اعلم الكل حائر بالكيبل سأضع تصوري له ليس ليوم انما للاسبوع القادم او الايام القادمه فممكن الاستفادة منه خلال المدة  الان ساتكلم في حال الصعود  نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول 1.6307   مجرد يلمسها او يخترقها بنقطة فهو للصعود بإذن الله  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.6415  ومتوقع اهداف اخرى 1.6470 و هدف بإذن الله 1.6510\20 من الهدف متوقع ارتداد مالم يرتد سيذهب والله اعلم 1.6600\1.6700\1.6750  الان نتكلم بالنزول   بيقول النزول تحت 1.6520 هدفي 1.5635 بإذن الله  ومجرد وصوله للهدف 1.5635 يتولد لنا هدف اخر بإذن الله 1.5130  ماسبق بالشكل العام   الان نتكلم عن الوضع الحالي   الاغلاق 1.6025  تحت 1.6053 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع  هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.5800  بشرط كسر 1.5985 ومن بعدها 1.5935 تقريبا مجرد يكسر 1.5985 نتوقع كسر 1.5935  مجرد وصوله للهدف 1.5800 نتوقع هدفه بإذن الله 1.5635  اما يواصل نزول من بعد الهدف 1.5800 او يرتد للتصحيح ثم يواصل نزول واتوقع بيواصل نزول بعد 1.5800 وسنراقبه سوى ولكل حادث حديث   الصعود الان في حال صعد فوق 1.6053  مجرد يخترق 1.6053 يتاكد هدف والله اعلم 1.6180   الستوب للشراء 1.5985 او ضعو مايناسبكم كـ 1.6020 او غيره   مجرد وصولنا للهدف 1.6180 نتوقع مواصلة الصعود لانها اشارة اولية لبدء صعود  تتاكد اولا  والله اعلم باختراق الهاي 1.6240 ثم التاكيد باختراق 1.6307  انا وضعت لكم شرح مفصل للصعود والنزول   من لم يفتهم للشرح يسأل وبإذن الله ساجيب عليه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق  وللمعلومية حتى اللحظة النزول هو سيد الموقف انما وضعت الاحتمالات في حال صعد للاستفادة منه

----------


## eto2

شكرا لك انت اعطيتنا تحليلك يمكن ان يتحقق بعد ايام سواء اهداف الصعود او نزول
لكن نريد ان تعطينا توقعاتك لحركة الباوند ليوم الغد

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا لك انت اعطيتنا تحليلك يمكن ان يتحقق بعد ايام سواء اهداف الصعود او نزول
> لكن نريد ان تعطينا توقعاتك لحركة الباوند ليوم الغد

 مابعدها هي لحركة الغد بإذن الله  الان نتكلم عن الوضع الحالي

----------


## eto2

شكرا لك وانا بانتظار كلامك اخي الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا لك وانا بانتظار كلامك اخي الجميل

 اخي مافهمت عليك
ولكن الشرح الذي بعد الان نتكلم عن الوضع الحالي   هو ما اقصد به ليوم غدا  وهذا شرح اخر ليوم غد  الاغلاق عند 1.6025  النقطة 1.6053 لو اختراقها بنقطة لديه هدف بإذن الله 1.6180  والستوب للشراء 1.5985   مجرد يصل 1.6180 متوقع يواصل صعود  في حال النزول مالم يخترق 1.6053 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع النقطة 1.6053 تاكيد النزول بكسر 1.5985 ولتاكيد اكثر كسر 1.5935  هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.5800  كذا وضحت لك اخي  النقطة 1.6053 صعود والنقطة 1.5985 نزول  ايهم يصل لها اول الان السعر 1.6025  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله   ارى والله اعلم الكل حائر بالكيبل سأضع تصوري له ليس ليوم انما للاسبوع القادم او الايام القادمه فممكن الاستفادة منه خلال المدة  الان ساتكلم في حال الصعود  نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول 1.6307   مجرد يلمسها او يخترقها بنقطة فهو للصعود بإذن الله  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.6415  ومتوقع اهداف اخرى 1.6470 و هدف بإذن الله 1.6510\20 من الهدف متوقع ارتداد مالم يرتد سيذهب والله اعلم 1.6600\1.6700\1.6750  الان نتكلم بالنزول   بيقول النزول تحت 1.6520 هدفي 1.5635 بإذن الله  ومجرد وصوله للهدف 1.5635 يتولد لنا هدف اخر بإذن الله 1.5130  ماسبق بالشكل العام   الان نتكلم عن الوضع الحالي   الاغلاق 1.6025  تحت 1.6053 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.5800  بشرط كسر 1.5985 ومن بعدها 1.5935 تقريبا مجرد يكسر 1.5985 نتوقع كسر 1.5935  مجرد وصوله للهدف 1.5800 نتوقع هدفه بإذن الله 1.5635  اما يواصل نزول من بعد الهدف 1.5800 او يرتد للتصحيح ثم يواصل نزول واتوقع بيواصل نزول بعد 1.5800 وسنراقبه سوى ولكل حادث حديث   الصعود الان في حال صعد فوق 1.6053  مجرد يخترق 1.6053 يتاكد هدف والله اعلم 1.6180   الستوب للشراء 1.5985 او ضعو مايناسبكم كـ 1.6020 او غيره   مجرد وصولنا للهدف 1.6180 نتوقع مواصلة الصعود لانها اشارة اولية لبدء صعود  تتاكد اولا والله اعلم باختراق الهاي 1.6240 ثم التاكيد باختراق 1.6307  انا وضعت لكم شرح مفصل للصعود والنزول   من لم يفتهم للشرح يسأل وبإذن الله ساجيب عليه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق  وللمعلومية حتى اللحظة النزول هو سيد الموقف  انما وضعت الاحتمالات في حال صعد للاستفادة منه

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## 10001

ملخص كلام ابو مروان   نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول 1.6307    مجرد لمسها يكون الهدف 1.6415   ثم / 1.6470 ثم / 1.6510\20    من الهدف متوقع ارتداد و اذا لم يرتد سيذهب الى   1.6600\1.6700\1.6750     ثانيا : أهداف النزول تحت 1.5920    يتجه الى / 1.5635 ثم / 1.5130    ثالثا : الوضع الحالي    الاغلاق 1.6025   تحت /1.6053 يتجه الى / 1.5800   بشرط كسر 1.5985  مجرد وصوله للهدف 1.5800 نتوقع هدفه بإذن الله 1.5635   اما يواصل نزول من بعد الهدف 1.5800 او يرتد للتصحيح ثم يواصل نزول واتوقع بيواصل نزول بعد 1.5800 وسنراقبه سوى ولكل حادث حديث    رابعا :الصعود الان في حال صعد فوق 1.6053   يتاكد هدف 1.6180    الستوب للشراء 1.5985 او ضعو مايناسبكم كـ 1.6020 او غيره    مجرد وصولنا للهدف 1.6180 نتوقع مواصلة الصعود لانها اشارة اولية لبدء صعود   تتاكد اولا والله اعلم باختراق الهاي 1.6240 ثم التاكيد باختراق 1.6307   حاليا النزول سيد الموقف    ارجو ان اكون وفقت للتلخيصومعذرة ابا مروان

----------


## eto2

شكرا جزيلا اخي الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> ملخص كلام ابو مروان   نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول 1.6307     مجرد لمسها يكون الهدف 1.6415    ثم / 1.6470 ثم / 1.6510\20     من الهدف متوقع ارتداد و اذا لم يرتد سيذهب الى    1.6600\1.6700\1.6750      ثانيا : أهداف النزول تحت 1.5920     يتجه الى / 1.5635 ثم / 1.5130     ثالثا : الوضع الحالي     الاغلاق 1.6025    تحت /1.6053 يتجه الى / 1.5800    بشرط كسر 1.5985   مجرد وصوله للهدف 1.5800 نتوقع هدفه بإذن الله 1.5635     اما يواصل نزول من بعد الهدف 1.5800 او يرتد للتصحيح ثم يواصل نزول واتوقع بيواصل نزول بعد 1.5800 وسنراقبه سوى ولكل حادث حديث     رابعا :الصعود الان في حال صعد فوق 1.6053    يتاكد هدف 1.6180     الستوب للشراء 1.5985 او ضعو مايناسبكم كـ 1.6020 او غيره     مجرد وصولنا للهدف 1.6180 نتوقع مواصلة الصعود لانها اشارة اولية لبدء صعود    تتاكد اولا والله اعلم باختراق الهاي 1.6240 ثم التاكيد باختراق 1.6307    حاليا النزول سيد الموقف     ارجو ان اكون وفقت للتلخيصومعذرة ابا مروان

 بارك الله فيك ماقصرت   

> شكرا جزيلا اخي الجميل

 لا شكر على واجب اخي

----------


## aljameel

شارت اسبوعي للكيبل

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم اخي الجميل انا عندي بيع من6028 اين اخرج منة باقرب هدف مع افتتاح السوق وشكرا لك

----------


## أم حمودي

السلام عليكم ارجو من الاخ الجميل او احد الاخوان الرد على سؤالي
بخصوص مؤشر الموفينج عادة استخدمه و ابرمجه عادة بعدد الأيام موفينف 10 ايام او 50 او 200 يوم وهكذا
لكن عندما يكون المؤشر كالتالي:
SMA 200 HOUR
في هذه الحالة هل مثلا اقسم ال200 ساعة على 24 مثلا و اضبطه على 8 أيام مثلا ؟؟؟
ارجو افادتي
وشكرا مسبقا

----------


## سالزبورغ

> بالنسبة لويندوز فيستا للاسف لا اعرف كيف طريقة الربط اتمنى خدمتك

  
عرفت الحل يالغالي 
الا على فكره ايش البرنامج الميتا اللي انت رابط الايمي بروكر فيه لو تكرمت ؟

----------


## أبو خليل

مشكوووووووووووووووور يا احلى ابو مروان  
والى الامااااااااااااام يا غااااااااااااااااااااااااالي

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي الجميل انا عندي بيع من6028 اين اخرج منة باقرب هدف مع افتتاح السوق وشكرا لك

 هلا بالحلبي  خليك فيه وضع الستوب 1.6053  لو ضرب الستوب لقدر الله اعكس العملية لشراء واستغل اي نزول للشراء   وضع الستوب اليناسب حسابك لايتجاوز 50 نقطة  ولكن اتوقع النزول اقرب والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ارجو من الاخ الجميل او احد الاخوان الرد على سؤالي 
> بخصوص مؤشر الموفينج عادة استخدمه و ابرمجه عادة بعدد الأيام موفينف 10 ايام او 50 او 200 يوم وهكذا
> لكن عندما يكون المؤشر كالتالي:
> SMA 200 HOUR
> في هذه الحالة هل مثلا اقسم ال200 ساعة على 24 مثلا و اضبطه على 8 أيام مثلا ؟؟؟
> ارجو افادتي 
> وشكرا مسبقا

   هلا ام حمودي  والله اعلم ماتتكلمي عنه ليس له اختصاص الموفينج فرضا 200 يوم او غيره هو نفسه على الدقيقه او الساعه او اليوم هو معدل متوسط سعر   فرضا 200 يوم معدل سعر 200 يوم وهكذا  ولا انصحك به دائما يتبع السعر  موفقة بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> عرفت الحل يالغالي 
> الا على فكره ايش البرنامج الميتا اللي انت رابط الايمي بروكر فيه لو تكرمت ؟

 انا رابط الميتا ترايدر 4  بالنسبة لي افضل برنامج تداول وبياناتي اخذها منه للتحليل  بعض البرامج تغلق الساعة 1 واخرى 2  واخرى 3 بتوقيت السعودي  هو اغلاقه الساعة 2 بتوقيت السعودية متوسط البرامج  وارى فيه والله اعلم اصدق الاسعار

----------


## aljameel

> مشكوووووووووووووووور يا احلى ابو مروان  
> والى الامااااااااااااام يا غااااااااااااااااااااااااالي

  
شرفتني أبو خليل الصديق الوفي

----------


## أبو محمد.

> هلا بالحلبي  خليك فيه وضع الستوب 1.6053  لو ضرب الستوب لقدر الله اعكس العملية لشراء واستغل اي نزول للشراء   وضع الستوب اليناسب حسابك لايتجاوز 50 نقطة  ولكن اتوقع النزول اقرب والله اعلم

  عفوا اخي الجميل لكن الباوند من قليل وصل6055 يعني ممكن يجيبها مع افتتاح السوق والاستوب تبعنا 6053 يعني ممكن يضرب الاستوب ام مو شرط وشكرا لك

----------


## aljameel

> عفوا اخي الجميل لكن الباوند من قليل وصل6055 يعني ممكن يجيبها مع افتتاح السوق والاستوب تبعنا 6053 يعني ممكن يضرب الاستوب ام مو شرط وشكرا لك

  
هذه الاسعار بتتغير قبل الافتتاح والله اعلم 
الاعتماد عليها صعب الان

----------


## أبو خليل

نسيت احكيلك اخي وصديقي ابو مروان انه الكيبل ممكن يفتح على جاب لفوق وهو الان عند 1.6066 وذلك حسب اسعار قناة cnbc عربية .. 
ولا تنسوا انه يوم الاثنين ما في اخبار على بريطانيا و امريكا ايضا اي رح يكون التعامل مع السوق على اساس تحليل فني بحت و الله اعلم .. 
و بالتوفيق لنا ولك يا غاااااااااااااااالي و للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> نسيت احكيلك اخي وصديقي ابو مروان انه الكيبل ممكن يفتح على جاب لفوق وهو الان عند 1.6066 وذلك حسب اسعار قناة cnbc عربية .. 
> ولا تنسوا انه يوم الاثنين ما في اخبار على بريطانيا و امريكا ايضا اي رح يكون التعامل مع السوق على اساس تحليل فني بحت و الله اعلم .. 
> و بالتوفيق لنا ولك يا غاااااااااااااااالي و للجميع

  
ابوخليل الاسعار قبل افتتاح السوق صعب الواحد يعتمد عليها 
فأنت لاتصدق الا بما ترى وهو الافضل 
ولو فرضا فتح على جاب تقريبا بينزل يغطى الجاب وندخل به 
بالنهاية وين مايروح معه

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل تقريبا معظم المؤاشرات حتى اغلاقه يوم الجمعة بتقول صعود وبالذات المؤاشرات الكلاسيكية ولكن لاحكم على ذلك الا بالافتتاح   الان بتكلم اليوتياً رقمياً والله اعلم  الكيبل بيفتح فوق 1.6030 فهو اقرب للصعود  بيفتح تحت 1.6030 فهو اقرب للنزول  تاكيد الصعود اختراق 1.6053 وهي الستوب للبيع  تاكيد النزول كسر 1.5985 وهي الستوب للشراء  اهداف الصعود الاوليه بإذن الله 1.6180\1.6220\1.6260  اهداف النزول الاوليه بإذن الله 1.5920 \1.5875\1.5800   نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول 1.6307 مالم يخترقها او يلمسها فهو للنزول وهدف النزول 1.5635\1.5130  انما مجرد يصل هدف 1.6180 فهو مهيئ للصعود فيكون الصعود اقرب من النزول والله اعلم  بالنهاية مالم يلمس او يخترقها ولو بنقطة 1.6307 فهو للنزول ولو وصل 1.6300 وارتد فهوللنزول

----------


## waleed100

الكبيل الان   6073

----------


## سالزبورغ

> انا رابط الميتا ترايدر 4  بالنسبة لي افضل برنامج تداول وبياناتي اخذها منه للتحليل  بعض البرامج تغلق الساعة 1 واخرى 2 واخرى 3 بتوقيت السعودي  هو اغلاقه الساعة 2 بتوقيت السعودية متوسط البرامج  وارى فيه والله اعلم اصدق الاسعار

   مشكور على التوضيح لكني اقصد اي شركه لاني احترت ايهما اصدق ال تريد الافتتاح اليومي الساعه 12 بتوقيت السعوديه وايكون رويال الافتتاح اليومي الساعه 1   عشان كذا حبيت اسألك لاني محتار

----------


## aljameel

> الكبيل الان    6073

 اخي وليد  الاسعار قبل افتتاح السوق صعب الاعتماد عليها بالغالب بتنزل قبل افتتاح السوق  فرضا فتح كما بالسعر الذي ذكرته او اعلى فلابد ينزل يغطي الجاب وهو بالغالب  ومنها يتم الدخول وضع الستوب 1.6020 او الستوب المناسب لكم ضعو ماشئتم  ولكل حادث حديث عند نزوله   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> مشكور على التوضيح لكني اقصد اي شركه لاني احترت ايهما اصدق ال تريد الافتتاح اليومي الساعه 12 بتوقيت السعوديه وايكون رويال الافتتاح اليومي الساعه 1 عشان كذا حبيت اسألك لاني محتار

 الميتاترايدر 4 الذي اقصده 
وهذا الرابط للبرنامج بامكانك تنزيل البرنامج  http://www.metatrader4.com/ar/

----------


## aymanforex

ياريت تصورك و تحليلك لليورو - دولار بارك الله فيك ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> ياريت تصورك و تحليلك لليورو - دولار بارك الله فيك ابو مروان

 اليورو دولار والله اعلم 
عنده نقطة تصحيح عند 1.4570 تقريبا فمايقارب له اسبوعان لا هو اليصعد لها ولاهو نازل ويؤكد لنا انتهاء التصحيح فمحيرنا مايقاب اسبوعان له 
المهم نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول هي 1.4647 
الان فوق 1.4365 نتوقع صعوده تحتها نتوقع نزوله 
هو على العموم تحت 1.4458 فهو للنزول والله اعلم فلو صعد فوقها بكم نقطة لايؤثر على النزول 
فهو اقرب للنزول  
فانا ماكتبت له تحليل انتظر افتتاح السوق حتى اتمكن منه لانه مغلبني 
المهم فوق 1.4365 فهو اقرب للصعود تحتها اقرب للنزول والله اعلم

----------


## soliter

> اخي وليد  الاسعار قبل افتتاح السوق صعب الاعتماد عليها بالغالب بتنزل قبل افتتاح السوق  فرضا فتح كما بالسعر الذي ذكرته او اعلى فلابد ينزل يغطي الجاب وهو بالغالب  ومنها يتم الدخول وضع الستوب 1.6020 او الستوب المناسب لكم ضعو ماشئتم  ولكل حادث حديث عند نزوله   والله الموفق

 0  شراء ام بيعه  
شكرااااااااااااا

----------


## aljameel

> 0  شراء ام بيعه  شكرااااااااااااا

 اخي الافضل الانتظار لاتستعجل السوق لم يفتح بعد

----------


## soliter

> اخي الافضل الانتظار لاتستعجل السوق لم يفتح بعد

 0  اوكى فى الانتظار 
شكرا

----------


## soliter

> اخي الافضل الانتظار لاتستعجل السوق لم يفتح بعد

 0  اوكى فى الانتظار 
شكرا

----------


## soliter

> اخي الافضل الانتظار لاتستعجل السوق لم يفتح بعد

 0  اوكى فى الانتظار 
شكرا

----------


## aymanforex

> الكيبل تقريبا معظم المؤاشرات حتى اغلاقه يوم الجمعة بتقول صعود وبالذات المؤاشرات الكلاسيكية ولكن لاحكم على ذلك الا بالافتتاح   الان بتكلم اليوتياً رقمياً والله اعلم  الكيبل بيفتح فوق 1.6030 فهو اقرب للصعود  بيفتح تحت 1.6030 فهو اقرب للنزول  تاكيد الصعود اختراق 1.6053 وهي الستوب للبيع  تاكيد النزول كسر 1.5985 وهي الستوب للشراء  اهداف الصعود الاوليه بإذن الله 1.6180\1.6220\1.6260  اهداف النزول الاوليه بإذن الله 1.5920 \1.5875\1.5800   نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول 1.6307 مالم يخترقها او يلمسها فهو للنزول وهدف النزول 1.5635\1.5130  انما مجرد يصل هدف 1.6180 فهو مهيئ للصعود فيكون الصعود اقرب من النزول والله اعلم  بالنهاية مالم يلمس او يخترقها ولو بنقطة 1.6307 فهو للنزول ولو وصل 1.6300 وارتد فهوللنزول

  الكيبل فتح على جاب لاعلى برجاء الافادة هل ندخل شراء الان

----------


## aymanforex

الكيبل فتح اعلى من 6030 واخترق 6051 و السعر الان 6065 
برجاء الافادة ابو مروان علشان انا عالق ببيع هل اغلق البيع على خسارة وافتح شراء

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل فتح على جاب لاعلى برجاء الافادة هل ندخل شراء الان

  

> الكيبل فتح اعلى من 6030 واخترق 6051 و السعر الان 6065 
> برجاء الافادة ابو مروان علشان انا عالق ببيع هل اغلق البيع على خسارة وافتح شراء

  
أسف اخواني النوم اخذني 
انا ذكرت مجرد يصعد فوق 1.6053 فهو للصعود بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل امامه مقاومة عند 1.6109 مجرد يخترقها بإذن الله لاهدافه  المهم فوق 1.6030 فهو للصعود والله  اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## yaserrr

صباح الورد اخوي الجميل  
اذا لك خلق على الصبح تعطينا وجهة نظرك على الدولار ين  بما انه زوجه عله  
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الورد اخوي الجميل  
> اذا لك خلق على الصبح تعطينا وجهة نظرك على الدولار ين بما انه زوجه عله  
> الله يعطيك العافية

  
والله اعلم بينزل لل 91.70 ومتوقع اكثر انما كهدف امامي الان 91.70 
المهم فوق 90.80 فاي نزول نزول تصحيحي لمواصلة الصعود والله اعلم 
تحتها فالاحتمال يضعف والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

راقبو المجنون والله اعلم فوق 147.70 متوقع صعود  فاي نزول له قريب من 147.70 فرصة شراء بعد مراقبه  الستوب 147.70  السعر الحالي 148.26  الهدف القناعة ومجرد يتاكد هدفه سابلغ عنه بإذن الله  انما الهدف الاساسي له بإذن الله 152.90 وله اهداف اخرى بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 148.33  هذه والله اعلم فرصة الان يتروح قريب من 148  مامنه خوف بإذن الله معه وين مايروح  الربح بمئات النقاط بإذن الله والخيار لكم بنقطة الدخول  فوق 147.70 فهو للصعود والله اعلم   وهدف الصعود الرئيسي 152.90 قبله اهداف وبعده اهداف بإذن الله  مجرد يكسر 147.70 اشارة اولى للنزول   تاكيد النزول  بكسر 147.11  وهدف النزول الاول بإذن الله 144.25  وله اهداف اخرى متوقع بإذن الله 143.50\142.50  نزل تحت 142.50 سيذهب بإذن الله للـ 141  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

ومن يرغب الشراء للمجنون من السعر الحالي  يضع الستوب 148.15 والله اعلم  الستوب قريب

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله   ارى والله اعلم الكل حائر بالكيبل سأضع تصوري له ليس ليوم انما للاسبوع القادم او الايام القادمه فممكن الاستفادة منه خلال المدة  الان ساتكلم في حال الصعود  نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول 1.6307   مجرد يلمسها او يخترقها بنقطة فهو للصعود بإذن الله  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.6415  ومتوقع اهداف اخرى 1.6470 و هدف بإذن الله 1.6510\20 من الهدف متوقع ارتداد مالم يرتد سيذهب والله اعلم 1.6600\1.6700\1.6750  الان نتكلم بالنزول   بيقول النزول تحت 1.6520 هدفي 1.5635 بإذن الله  ومجرد وصوله للهدف 1.5635 يتولد لنا هدف اخر بإذن الله 1.5130  ماسبق بالشكل العام   الان نتكلم عن الوضع الحالي   الاغلاق 1.6025  تحت 1.6053 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.5800  بشرط كسر 1.5985 ومن بعدها 1.5935 تقريبا مجرد يكسر 1.5985 نتوقع كسر 1.5935  مجرد وصوله للهدف 1.5800 نتوقع هدفه بإذن الله 1.5635  اما يواصل نزول من بعد الهدف 1.5800 او يرتد للتصحيح ثم يواصل نزول واتوقع بيواصل نزول بعد 1.5800 وسنراقبه سوى ولكل حادث حديث   الصعود الان في حال صعد فوق 1.6053  مجرد يخترق 1.6053 يتاكد هدف والله اعلم 1.6180   الستوب للشراء 1.5985 او ضعو مايناسبكم كـ 1.6020 او غيره   مجرد وصولنا للهدف 1.6180 نتوقع مواصلة الصعود لانها اشارة اولية لبدء صعود  تتاكد اولا والله اعلم باختراق الهاي 1.6240 ثم التاكيد باختراق 1.6307  انا وضعت لكم شرح مفصل للصعود والنزول   من لم يفتهم للشرح يسأل وبإذن الله ساجيب عليه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق  وللمعلومية حتى اللحظة النزول هو سيد الموقف  انما وضعت الاحتمالات في حال صعد للاستفادة منه

   الكيبل والله اعلم مجرد يخترق 1.6109  هايغرد فوق بإذن الله  كما ذكرت اليوم 1.6109 مقاومة صعبة ولكن اتوقع يخترقها والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

الدولا ين  يا استاذنا 
اسعد الله صباحك يا حليو

----------


## aljameel

راقبو اليورو دولار والله اعلم فوق 1.4485  السعر الحالي 1.4498  متوقع يواصل صعود للـ 1.4560\70  المهم الستوب 1.4480  لو نزل تحتها متوقع يصحح عند 1.4445 او 1.4400\10 تقريبا من احد النقطتين ثم يواصل صعود والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الدولا ين يا استاذنا 
> اسعد الله صباحك يا حليو

  
والله اعلم لديه هدف قريب 91.70 ومتوقع اكثر بأمانه 
الان العاق للنزول له والله اعلم النقطة 92.15 مجرد يكسرها والله اعلم مايرده الا 91.20\91 
المهم فوق 91 اي نزول فهو نزول تصحيحي لمواصلة الصعود والله اعلم 
النزول تحت 91 والله اعلم يضعف الصعود فيكون اقرب للنزول من الصعود 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل السعر الحالي 1.6106  الكيبل الان والله اعلم فوق 1.6090 متوقع يواصل صعود للهدف بإذن الله 1.6185\80  لونزل تحت 1.6090 بعدها نقطة 1.6070 هل يرتد او لايرتد منها الله اعلم   النقطة الاهم 1.6090 ومن لم يدخل من البداية ممكن الدخول بعد مراقبة و اعتبرها الستوب للشراء  اغلاق شمعة الساعه الحالية فوق 1.6109 يدعم الصعود بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

شكرا لك يا استاذنا

----------


## soliter

تحليل تمام 
بارك الله لك

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا لك يا استاذنا

 خذ هذا الشارت المهم فوق 92.15 متوقع صعود كسرها كما ذكرت نزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

من يحب يركب المغامرة  بالدولار ين شراء شايف هدف والله اعلم بحدود 140 نقطة قابل للزيادة  من يرغب يغامر اهلا وسهلا  المهم عقد صغير  السعر يتراوح عند 92.30 نازل طالع  الدخول بالمراقبة  السعر الحالي 92.26  الستوب 92.15  المهم من يرغب يدخل  له عندي 15 نقطة في حال لاقدر الله ضرب الستوب  مجرد يضرب الستوب يدخل بيع ويأخذ الـ 15 نقطة  هي قابلة للزيادة انما مسئول انا عن 15 نقطة فقط اوكي  وللمعلومية هو له هدف نزول 91.70 و 91.35 و 91 قابلة للزيادة  ولكن لابد من كسر 92.15 ليذهب للاهداف هل يكسرها مايكسرها الله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6015  راقبوه تحت 1.6085 متوقع النزول بإذن الله وهي الستوب للبيع او الستوب 1.6065  يفضل البيع من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.6060 في حال صعد فوف 6030  هدف بإذن الله 1.5945\40  كسر 1.5930 متوقع بإذن الله هدف 1.5790  وهدف اخر بإذن الله 1.5610  ومتوقع اكثر في حال واصل نزول والله اعلم  المهم من يدخل به في حال كسر 1.5930 اليوم البقاء به للاسبوع القادم  والان أستاذنكم ساعة واعود لكم بإذن الله   موفقين بإذن الله

      

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر    ومبروووووووووووووك لمن دخل به     السعر الحالي 1.5660 انا الهدف واضعه 1.5610 فأنتم راقبوه    عند النقطة 1.5625 تقريبا اما تجنون الربح عندها او البقاء به     متوقع والله اعلم اما ريتد منها للتصحيح او يواصل نزول     في حال واصل نزول المجال مفتوح له والله اعلم للـ 1.5400    والله الموفق

      

> السلام عليكم    صباح الخير جميعا يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع  ومبرووووووووك هدف اليورو استرالي اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   ماشاء الله اعطى مايقارب 440 نقطة من يرغب بالبقاء به الخيار له   تحت 1.4620 متوقع بإذن الله 1.5500 و 1.5440 و 1.5400  وبصراحة انا جنيت نصف ربحي عند 1.5610 وتركت النصف الاخر وواضع الستوب 1.5700   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

    اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الحمد لله ومبرووووووك لمن بقاء به   500 نقطة بالتمام والكمال الحمد لله   هذه التوصية وضعتهاقبل بداء السوق الاسبوع الماضي  الان من بقاء به او من يرغب الدخول به يراقب التالي  الان والله اعلم لوصعد فوق 1.56010 متوقع يصعد للـ 1.5660 + - تقريبا  منها اما يرتد او يواصل مسموح له بالصعود للـ 1.5680  المهم مراقبته عند النقاط التي ذكرتها متوقع يرتد نزول والله اعلم  الستوب للبيع 1.5685   الاهداف كما هي بإذن الله والهدف الحالي الان بإذن الله 1.5420\1.5400  لو واصل نزول تحت 1.5400 المجال مفتوح له بالنزول والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.5594  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار والله اعلم  هو صعد للـ 1.4535 الحمد لله ومبرووووك لمن دخل به السعر الحالي 1.4521  الان امامه نقطة تقريبا عند 1.4545\40 اما يخترقها او يرتد منها نزول  مراقبته مالم يخترقها ممكن بيعه والستوب 1.4550 والبيع بعد مراقبه   اختراقها متوقع يواصل صعود للـ1.4570 \60 لل ـ 1.4620  المهم مالم يخترق 1.4647 فهو للنزول كما ذكرت سابقا وهي نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول  اخترقها ولو بنقطة ننسى النزول للاهداف الدنيا كما ذكرت سابقا كله صعود في صعود  مالم تخترق 1.4647 فهو للبيع وهي الستوب  والله الموفق

----------


## yaserrr

الله يعطيك العافية  
والله ماقصرت ورايتك بيضاء والله لايحرمك الاجر

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو المجنون والله اعلم فوق 147.70 متوقع صعود  فاي نزول له قريب من 147.70 فرصة شراء بعد مراقبه  الستوب 147.70  السعر الحالي 148.26  الهدف القناعة ومجرد يتاكد هدفه سابلغ عنه بإذن الله  انما الهدف الاساسي له بإذن الله 152.90 وله اهداف اخرى بإذن الله   والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 148.33  هذه والله اعلم فرصة الان يتروح قريب من 148  مامنه خوف بإذن الله معه وين مايروح  الربح بمئات النقاط بإذن الله والخيار لكم بنقطة الدخول  فوق 147.70 فهو للصعود والله اعلم   وهدف الصعود الرئيسي 152.90 قبله اهداف وبعده اهداف بإذن الله  مجرد يكسر 147.70 اشارة اولى للنزول   تاكيد النزول بكسر 147.11  وهدف النزول الاول بإذن الله 144.25  وله اهداف اخرى متوقع بإذن الله 143.50\142.50  نزل تحت 142.50 سيذهب بإذن الله للـ 141  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> ومن يرغب الشراء للمجنون من السعر الحالي   يضع الستوب 148.15 والله اعلم   الستوب قريب

     اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووك لمن دخل به الحمد لله فوق 100 نقطة  الان امامه والله اعلم 149.45\40 كهدف بإذن الله   من الهدف اما يرتد للتصحيح نزول او يواصل صعود لو واصل واخترق 149.51  سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 150.15\20 من الهدف اما يواصل صعود او يرتد للتصحيح  لو واصل صعود واخترق 150.70 بإذن الله لهدفنا 152.90  وللامانه شايف له اهداف ابعد بإذن الله 155\156  نحن يهمنا هدفنا عند الهدف إن شاء الله لكل حادث حديث  السعر الحالي 149.24  والله الموفق  والان أستاذنكم للصلاة وبعض من الوقت موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## سفاح

والله اخي اليورو استرالي عند مقاومه سنويه وشهريه وانا شاري ايه رأيك 
من   1.5528

----------


## محمود1

السيد ابومروان المحترم  
عندك شي فكرة عن الدولار كندي ؟ اذا مشغول طنش

----------


## aljameel

> والله اخي اليورو استرالي عند مقاومه سنويه وشهريه وانا شاري ايه رأيك 
> من 1.5528

 والله يااخي بقولك انت بطل شاري وعنده مقاومة شهرية وسنوية 
خذ النصيحة من اخوك ذو الخبرة على قد حاله 
ضع الستوب اما 1.5550 او 1.5535 
وارقب النقطة 1.5610 باختراقها متوقع 1.5660 + - تقريبا وممكن 1.5680 
في حال اخترق 1.5685 اوكي امامه 1.5750 او 1.5920 تقريبا 
متوقع من احدهم يرتد نزول والله اعلم 
كل الكلام السابق بشرط يصعد فوق 1.5610 والله اعلم 
وازيد من الشعر انا موصي عليه من مايقارب سنة او اقل لا اتذكر انما انا من الاجواز الذي احب اتعامل معهم وهو عند 2.1038 ومحدد الستوب 2.1158 
ومحدد نزوله لل 1.5900 و 1.5500 هل تصدق عد النقاط  
ذكرت لك التوصية وانا شبه متاكد من النزول لم اكابر واصبر علية المفروض انا اول واحد استفيد من النزول فلا تكابر فأنت الخاسر والخيار لك

----------


## aljameel

> السيد ابومروان المحترم  
> عندك شي فكرة عن الدولار كندي ؟ اذا مشغول طنش

 محمود أنت سألتني عنه قبل اسبوعين او 10 ايام ولا غلطان 
فاذا انت كنت عامل شراء على ما اتذكر ونصحتك بلاغلاق وذكرت النقطة 1.0270او250 سيذهب لها وهاهو عندها الان ومتوقع بيواصل   نزول ممكن 230 او 200 ومنها اما يرتد للتصحيح  او يواصل نزول واتوقع بيواصل والله اعلم المجال بصراحة مفتوح له 
اتمنى أن لاتكون انت او انك اغلقت الشراء 
للمعلومية هذا الجوز صعب التنبى بما يفعل يكون الاتجاه العام فرضا هابط ممكن يصعد 100 لل400 نقطة او اكثر عكس اتجاهه فلا انصحك به وللمعلومية اكثر هو اقرب للبترول والله اعلم

----------


## محمود1

تمام اخي ابو مروان , بما انو البترول متوقع الصعود فربما يصعد معه الكندي 
بالنسبة للشخص لست انا يمكن في واحد ثاني بالمنتدى اسمو محمود 7 ابن عم اخو خالي  :Big Grin: 
واتوقع معك الكندي يهبط وعندي صفقة شراء وراح اسكر 
الدولار ين هل تتوقع الهبوط ايضا 
وياريت تشوف اليورو فرنك على شارت الساعة شكلو راح يطلع هلا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله   ارى والله اعلم الكل حائر بالكيبل سأضع تصوري له ليس ليوم انما للاسبوع القادم او الايام القادمه فممكن الاستفادة منه خلال المدة  الان ساتكلم في حال الصعود  نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول 1.6307   مجرد يلمسها او يخترقها بنقطة فهو للصعود بإذن الله  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.6415  ومتوقع اهداف اخرى 1.6470 و هدف بإذن الله 1.6510\20 من الهدف متوقع ارتداد مالم يرتد سيذهب والله اعلم 1.6600\1.6700\1.6750  الان نتكلم بالنزول   بيقول النزول تحت 1.6520 هدفي 1.5635 بإذن الله  ومجرد وصوله للهدف 1.5635 يتولد لنا هدف اخر بإذن الله 1.5130  ماسبق بالشكل العام   الان نتكلم عن الوضع الحالي   الاغلاق 1.6025  تحت 1.6053 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.5800  بشرط كسر 1.5985 ومن بعدها 1.5935 تقريبا مجرد يكسر 1.5985 نتوقع كسر 1.5935  مجرد وصوله للهدف 1.5800 نتوقع هدفه بإذن الله 1.5635  اما يواصل نزول من بعد الهدف 1.5800 او يرتد للتصحيح ثم يواصل نزول واتوقع بيواصل نزول بعد 1.5800 وسنراقبه سوى ولكل حادث حديث   الصعود الان في حال صعد فوق 1.6053  مجرد يخترق 1.6053 يتاكد هدف والله اعلم 1.6180   الستوب للشراء 1.5985 او ضعو مايناسبكم كـ 1.6020 او غيره   مجرد وصولنا للهدف 1.6180 نتوقع مواصلة الصعود لانها اشارة اولية لبدء صعود  تتاكد اولا والله اعلم باختراق الهاي 1.6240 ثم التاكيد باختراق 1.6307  انا وضعت لكم شرح مفصل للصعود والنزول   من لم يفتهم للشرح يسأل وبإذن الله ساجيب عليه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق  وللمعلومية حتى اللحظة النزول هو سيد الموقف انما وضعت الاحتمالات في حال صعد للاستفادة منه

   

> الكيبل تقريبا معظم المؤاشرات حتى اغلاقه يوم الجمعة بتقول صعود وبالذات المؤاشرات الكلاسيكية ولكن لاحكم على ذلك الا بالافتتاح   الان بتكلم اليوتياً رقمياً والله اعلم  الكيبل بيفتح فوق 1.6030 فهو اقرب للصعود  بيفتح تحت 1.6030 فهو اقرب للنزول  تاكيد الصعود اختراق 1.6053 وهي الستوب للبيع  تاكيد النزول كسر 1.5985 وهي الستوب للشراء  اهداف الصعود الاوليه بإذن الله 1.6180\1.6220\1.6260  اهداف النزول الاوليه بإذن الله 1.5920 \1.5875\1.5800   نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول 1.6307 مالم يخترقها او يلمسها فهو للنزول وهدف النزول 1.5635\1.5130  انما مجرد يصل هدف 1.6180 فهو مهيئ للصعود فيكون الصعود اقرب من النزول والله اعلم  بالنهاية مالم يلمس او يخترقها ولو بنقطة 1.6307 فهو للنزول ولو وصل 1.6300 وارتد فهوللنزول

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبرووووك لمن دخل به  الحمد لله   الهدف الاول وصل له وكما ذكرت  مجرد وصوله لل 1.6180 فهي اشارة اولى للصعود فيكون اقرب للصعود من النزول واكرر نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول 1.6307 مهما صعد مالم يخترقها فهو للنزول كموجه عامة هابطة  اخترقها ندخل بموجه صاعدة على المدى القريب وممكن نواصل صعود على المدى المتوسط ولكل حادث حديث بإذن الله والله الموفق  وللمعلومية امامي هدف للكيبل كموجة صاعدة بتقول فوق 1.6109 هدفي 1.6611\1.6790 انما ليست مؤكدة ولست متاكد منها مجرد تتاكد سابلغ عنها انما ذكرتها لاخذها بالحسبان كاحتياط  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## سفاح

مش هقول غير كلمة فنان وربي يزيدك من علمك ومالك واولادك كل الي عاوزه يزيد قل يزيد

----------


## aljameel

> تمام اخي ابو مروان , بما انو البترول متوقع الصعود فربما يصعد معه الكندي 
> بالنسبة للشخص لست انا يمكن في واحد ثاني بالمنتدى اسمو محمود 7 ابن عم اخو خالي 
> واتوقع معك الكندي يهبط وعندي صفقة شراء وراح اسكر 
> الدولار ين هل تتوقع الهبوط ايضا 
> وياريت تشوف اليورو فرنك على شارت الساعة شكلو راح يطلع هلا

 اولا ابعد عن اليورو فرنك واليورو باوند اعفن اثنين بالعملات بالذات اليورو فرنك يتحرك بالشهر مرة وبنفس محيطه لو بترجع لشارته من 6 شهور وهو يتحرك داخل نقاط معينه بمعنى يجيب المرض  
الدولار ين عنده دعم قوي عند 92.15 فهو غير قادر على كسره حتى اللحظة ولكن تحت 93.25 فهو للنزول لهدف تقريبا 91
انا وصيت عليه شراء عند 92.26 ونزل بعدها لل 92.17 واتوقع فيه من دخل بستوب 5 ل 10 نقاط
احساسي بيقول بيصعد المهم الستوب للشراء 92.15
اختراق 93.25 والله اعلم سيذهب للـ 94.50 ومتوقع اكثر فهو مشجع للشراء ومشجع للبيع في حال كسر 92.15 والله اعلم
اليورو فرنك بيقول تحت 1.4795 بنزل لل 1.4690 الاشارة ضعيفة 
ولكن هو تقريبا بنهاية نزوله والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> مش هقول غير كلمة فنان وربي يزيدك من علمك ومالك واولادك كل الي عاوزه يزيد قل يزيد

  
جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك 
يزيد يزيد يزيد 
مافهمت قصدك يزيد

----------


## basel232

السلام عليكم  
كيف حالك يا ابو مروان ... طمني عليك يالغالي 
الله ينور دربك يارب  
طبعا انا رجعت لكم بعد غيبة طويلة إنقطعنا فيها عن الفوركس 
وأسأل الله أن يقويك ويمدك بالمال والبنون والعلم النافع يارب 
عطنا رايك في تقديم الستوب بالنسبة للمجنون  
تعرف ماودنا نقدم الستوب لنقطة وتكون خاطئة يتعداها السعر ويرجع للصعود 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم اخي الجميل اين افضل نقطة اليوم لبيع الباوند وشكرا لك

----------


## aljameel

المجنون تقريبا بمنطقة اما يواصل صعود او يرتد نزول للتصحيح والله اعلم  ولكن اتوقع بيواصل صعود والله اعلم  المهم فوق 149.25 متوقع بيصعد لو نزل تحتها ممكن يرتد من 149.10 او لا الله اعلم  وحتى اللحظة للصعود ولو نزل بعض الشي  فمن يرغب البقاء به يضع الستوب 149.25  ومن يرغب يدخل به يراقب ماسبق ذكره والله الموفق  السعر الحالي 149.38  بصراحة الماكد مشجعني فاتح 7 وفوق الصفر  متفائل بشمعات صعوديه ليموزين قولو يارب

----------


## yaserrr

بخصوص اليورو دولار اخوي الجميل  
بعنا والستوب على 1.4550  واتمنى لنا ولك التوفيق 
(  تعجبني توصياتك قليلة الاستوب ) 
الله يوفقك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  
> كيف حالك يا ابو مروان ... طمني عليك يالغالي 
> الله ينور دربك يارب  
> طبعا انا رجعت لكم بعد غيبة طويلة إنقطعنا فيها عن الفوركس 
> وأسأل اللعه أن يقويك ويمدك بالمال والبنون والعلم النافع يارب 
> عطنا رايك في تقديم الستوب بالنسبة للمجنون  
> تعرف ماودنا نقدم الستوب لنقطة وتكون خاطئة يتعداها السعر ويرجع للصعود 
> تقبل تحياتي

  
جزاك الله خير ياوجه الخير 
اشوف الموضوع منور  لا وزنون 
على العموم كتبت مشاركة بالمجنون بعد مشاركتك

----------


## dany123456

تسجيل متابعة و حضور

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي الجميل اين افضل نقطة اليوم لبيع الباوند وشكرا لك

 بصعوبة ارسل مشاركة ثقيل الموضوع جدا ارجو معذرتي من ثلاث اجهزه بالعافيه بتروح المشاركة  
الكيبل بامانه مجرد وصوله لل 1.6180 فهو للصعود اقلرب من النزول ولكن كل شي متوقع
اما نزول تصحيحي او نزول لاهداف تحت
الان تحت 6190 متوقع ينزل لل 6150+ - تقريبا ومنها يرتد صعود
ولكن راقب النقاط التالية اتوقع منها يرتد 6205 او 6210 او 6220 
لو صعد فوق 6220 اتوقع باختراق الهاي 6240 يصعد لل 6264 ويرتد منها نزول ومن بعدها ممكن نحدد نزوله والله 
افضل نقطة من اراها والله اعلم اما 6220 او 6264
الستوب اما نقطة الارتداد او 6240 
بالنسبة 6264 الستوب نقطة الارتداد 
وتقديم الستوب مع النزول
ورجاء خاص للجميع عدم الاستعجال بالبيع بعد مراقبه ولايفضل الستوب اكثر من 20 نقطة 
لانه حتى اللحظة الصعود سيد الموقف والله اعلم انما نستفيد من الارتدادات ولمن يجيد التعامل معه
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بخصوص اليورو دولار اخوي الجميل  
> بعنا والستوب على 1.4550 واتمنى لنا ولك التوفيق 
> ( تعجبني توصياتك قليلة الاستوب ) 
> الله يوفقك

 المهم راقب النقاط التاليه الان تحت 4530 جيد لو نزل تحت 4510 جيد جدا 
النقطة الاهم 1.4480 تحتها بإذن تسعد منه فوقه الله يعينك بتراقبه 
المهم قدم الستوب الان للهاي 1.4546 ومع النزول تقديمه لنقطة الدخول 
والله الموفق
ركز على النقطة 1.4480

----------


## aljameel

> تسجيل متابعة و حضور

  
يشرفنا متابعتك وحضورك

----------


## basel232

> جزاك الله خير ياوجه الخير 
> اشوف الموضوع منور لا وزنون 
> على العموم كتبت مشاركة بالمجنون بعد مشاركتك

  
منور بوجودك يالغالي 
ومتابعين معاك وأسبوع موفق يارب

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار والله اعلم  هذا شارت له خط الترند يمثل تقريبا 1.4547 هل يخترقه ام لا الله اعلم  الان في حال اخترقه نتوقع الارتداد من 4570\60 لل 4620  واحتمال مايرتد يواصل صعوده وباختراق 1.4647 او لمسها ندخل بموجه صلعدة على المدى القريب والمتوسط والله اعلم مالم يخترق 1.4647 فهو للنزول  والان مالم يخترق 1.4547 فهو للنزول والله اعلم  النزول تحت 1.4480 يطمئن بالنزول والله اعلم  ورجاءء اخذ بالحسبان في حال اخترق خط الترند  1.4547 فالصعود اقرب من النزول بالغالب اي خط يخترق على الديلي ولو بنقطة او 5 نقاط ولو نزل بعده فتوقع مواصلة بعد الاختراق  انما كل شي وارد والله الموفق  واحد من اصحابي مرسل رسالة على الجوال بيقول منين جايب النقطة هذه يقصد على اليورو رديت عليه من بيتنا

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم  كما توقعت النزول تحت 6190 الان نزل لل 6140 فهو للتصحيح ويكون اكتفى   في حال لم ينزل تحتها او 6135 وهي الستوب للشراء  سيصعد بإذن الله لل 1.6220   منها اما يواصل ويخترق الهاي 1.6240 سيذهب لل 1.6264 واتوقع له نهاية الصعود  في حال واصل بعدها اتوقع بيخترق 1.6307 وندخل بموجه صاعده اهدافها كما ذكرتها بالتوصية الاساسيه   الان السعر الحالي 1.6150 كما ذكرت فوق 1.6135 للصعود للاهداف التي ذكرتها  في حال واصل نزوول تحت 1.6135 امامه النقطة 1.6109 وهي الاهم اتوقع بيتراوح عندها  تحتها بيواصل نزول فوقها بيصعد احتمال ينزل كم نقطة ثم يرتد فوقها وهكذا الثبات تتها للنزووول  واهداف النزول كما ذكرت بالسابق والله اعلم   اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4523  النقطة 1.4522 اخضر النقطة 1.4521 احمر  هما تقريبا الداله للصعود والنزول والله اعلم  المهم يهمنا النقطة 1.4480 تحتها نزول فوقها صعود   اهداف النزول والصعود كما ذكرتها بالسابق   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم ساعة وساعود لكم بإذن الله  
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  لا احد يقول ما أستفاد من المجنون والدولار ين شراء وبيع  وبالذات المجنون حددت لكم نقطة متوقع عنده يجني ربحه 149.51  وذكرت 149.25 هي الستوب للشراء لو نزل تحتها مافي شي بيرده  اتمنى الجميع أستفاد منه  الان والله اعلم المجنون السعر الحالي 148.61  المهم الان تحت 148.65 متوقع مواصلة النزول وبكسر 148 سيذهب لهدف  بإذن الله 147.30  من الهدف يهمنا النقطة 147.21  كسر 147.21 تاكيد لنزول اكبر وهدف بإذن الله  اول 144.15  ومتوقع مواصلة النزول بإذن الله للـ 143.50\142.50 تقريبا  ومن بعدها لو واصل نزول بإذن الله 141  ومن الاهداف بإذن الله لكل حادث حديث  والله الموفق  النقطة 148.65 فوقها صعود تحتها نزول والله اعلم المهم مراقبتها اهداف الصعود كما ذكرت سابقا اهداف النزول كما ذكرتها الان وسابقا والله اعلم ولكن حتى اللحظة النزول هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم  لو تاكد الصعود سابلغ عنه بإذن الله وإن شاء الله لحضات اراقبه واعطيكم نقطة تاكيد الصعود في حال بيصعد

----------


## fawzy00

ايه رايك يا غالي في الدولار ين عندي شراء من 92.41

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم   كما توقعت النزول تحت 6190 الان نزل لل 6140 فهو للتصحيح ويكون اكتفى   في حال لم ينزل تحتها او 6135 وهي الستوب للشراء سيصعد بإذن الله لل 1.6220   منها اما يواصل ويخترق الهاي 1.6240 سيذهب لل 1.6264 واتوقع له نهاية الصعود  في حال واصل بعدها اتوقع بيخترق 1.6307 وندخل بموجه صاعده اهدافها كما ذكرتها بالتوصية الاساسيه   الان السعر الحالي 1.6150 كما ذكرت فوق 1.6135 للصعود للاهداف التي ذكرتها  في حال واصل نزوول تحت 1.6135 امامه النقطة 1.6109 وهي الاهم اتوقع بيتراوح عندها  تحتها بيواصل نزول فوقها بيصعد احتمال ينزل كم نقطة ثم يرتد فوقها وهكذا الثبات تتها للنزووول  واهداف النزول كما ذكرت بالسابق والله اعلم   اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4523  النقطة 1.4522 اخضر النقطة 1.4521 احمر  هما تقريبا الداله للصعود والنزول والله اعلم  المهم يهمنا النقطة 1.4480 تحتها نزول فوقها صعود   اهداف النزول والصعود كما ذكرتها بالسابق   والله الموفق

     الكيبل كما توقعت الحمد لله  الان لاجديد عليه اتوقع والله اعلم صاعد الان السعر الحالي 1.6152  المهم الستوب للشراء 1.6135 او 6120 ولكن افضل الستوب القريب  الهدف بإذن الله 1.6225+ - تقريبا   من الهدف اما يواصل صعود باختراق الهاي 1.6240 ثم 1.6264  او من الهدف يرتد تقريبا لو ارتد بيع الستوب 1.6240  وسنتكلم عن اهداف النزول بإذن الله لاحقا   اليورو دولارواله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4537   كما ذكرت بالمشاركة مراقبة النقطة 1.4570\60  ثم 1.4620 تقريبا  والستوب للشراء 1.4521   اما يرتد او يواصل صعود   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ايه رايك يا غالي في الدولار ين عندي شراء من 92.41

 الله يهديك يا اخي  بما انك ساكتب به بما ارى للجميع والله اعلم  نحن دخلنا تقريبا من 92.20 لل 92.25  ووضعت الستوب 92.15 وذكرت بمجرد يكسرها هدف اول 91.70  منها اما يصعد للتصحيح او يواصل لل 91 + -   مجرد ينزل تحت 91 والله اعلم سيذهب لاهداف اخرى  ممكن ينزل 10 او 20 نقطة ويرتد وارد ولكن تحت 91 متوقع نزول والمجال مفتوح له والله اعلم للـ 89.20  بمجرد يكسر 91.20 وينزل تحت 91 ما اتوقع بيرده شي والله اعلم  والخيار لك اخي الان راقبه واجزم بأمرك  موفق بإذن الله والله يبعد عنك الخسارة  والله الموفق

----------


## fawzy00

يعني اخي اضع استوب 91.70 ولا كام

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم الصلاة وبإذن الله لنا لقاء بعد الصلاة  
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> يعني اخي اضع استوب 91.70 ولا كام

 هو عنده هدف قريب  والله اعلم 91.70 من الهدف اما يواصل نزول او يرتد للتصحيح  
ثم معاودة النزول  
كل الكلام هذه الكلام  والسابق تحت 92.15

----------


## fawzy00

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

من يرسم لي شارت للكيبل يوضح النقطة 1.6220 + -  
له عندي توصية دسمه خاصة بشرط على ميسره 
حلوه على ميسره 
هو قريب من الشارت اليورو اليوم انا ارفقته وعلى الديلي 
ساذهب للصلاة واعود بإذن الله

----------


## أروى4

طيب و المجنون؟

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  الكيبل لاتغير بالستوب 1.6135  وهو الستوب للبيع والشراء    مع مراقبة 1.6109 للبيع  الشراء ذكرناه البيع الان امامه 1.6109 بكسرها والله اعلم بيواصل نزول  والمجال مفتوح له بالنزول امامه عائق عند تقريبا 1.6065 عائق لايعيق النزول والله اعلم  اغلاق اليوم تحت 1.6109 يدعم النزول والله اعلم  انما اي نزول له فهو اما تصحيحي لبناء موجة اكبر حتى يتمكن من الاختراق 1.6220 واختراق 1.6240  حتى 1.6065 والله اعلم نزول تصحيحي انما بعدها اتوقع مواصلة النزول  مواصلة النزول سنرجع لاهدافنا السابقة الهابطة 1.5635 و 1.5130 والله اعلم  طبعا قبلهم اهداف اخرى كـ 1.5800 تقريبا وغيرها   ولكل نقطة حادث وحديث إن شاء الله  والله الموفق  الافضل عدم التركيز عليه بالوقت الحالي الا بعقد صغير لارضاء الذات  ركزولي على المجنون فيه والله اعلم خير بتوفيق الله  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار والله اعلم  انا ذكرت هدفه بإذن الله 1.4560\70 تقريبا   فهو صعد لل 1.4555 هل اكتفى بالهدف ام لا الله اعلم  الان تحت 1.4530 يفضل نخرج من الشراء   فالنقطة 1.4530 هي الستوب للبيع والشراء  لو + او 5 ممكن بحذر   فامامنا النقطة 1.4480 كما ذكرت سابقا تحتها نزول فوقها ثم يصعد فوق 1.4530 صعود   فأنتم امامكم المعطيات وما عليكم الا المرونة والله يوفقكم  اهداف النزول كما هي السابقة طبعا قبلها اهداف ساذكرها بمجرد يتاكد النزول بإذن الله  واهداف الصعود كما ذكرتها سابقا   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> طيب و المجنون؟

  
الله يسعدك يا اروى ذكرت المجنون واهدافه بتحليل شامل
ارفع رأسك باعلى الصفحة بها المجنون 
موفقة بإذن الله 
ركزيلي على المجنون بستوب صغير وعقد صغير 
السوق ليس له أمان والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

لنا لقاء بإذن الله ساعة او اكثر من ساعة 
الان أستاذنكم  
امامي جوز حليوه وهدف احلى بس لا ارغب بتكثير عليكم التوصيات 
الحالية خير وبركة 
تحيااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم لو اغلق الساعة الحالية وهو تحت 1.6118 عليه السلام والله اعلم 
مساااااااااااااااعدة وتدعم النزول والله اعلم

----------


## 1عبدالله

جزاك الله بكل خير ابو مروان 
اول مرة من سنة ونص اكسب عدد نقاط حلوة من المجنون على طول كان يضرب عندى الحساب بسببه
الله يبارك لك فى علمك وولدك ومالك

----------


## soliter

حد عنده الحركه  دى على فريم الدقيقه  
  ؟؟؟؟

----------


## soliter

حاجه غريبه 
هههههههههه 
الكيبل جاب عندى   . 1.6072

----------


## أروى4

> السلام عليكم  لا احد يقول ما أستفاد من المجنون والدولار ين شراء وبيع  وبالذات المجنون حددت لكم نقطة متوقع عنده يجني ربحه 149.51  وذكرت 149.25 هي الستوب للشراء لو نزل تحتها مافي شي بيرده  اتمنى الجميع أستفاد منه  الان والله اعلم المجنون السعر الحالي 148.61  المهم الان تحت 148.65 متوقع مواصلة النزول وبكسر 148 سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 147.30  من الهدف يهمنا النقطة 147.21  كسر 147.21 تاكيد لنزول اكبر وهدف بإذن الله اول 144.15  ومتوقع مواصلة النزول بإذن الله للـ 143.50\142.50 تقريبا  ومن بعدها لو واصل نزول بإذن الله 141  ومن الاهداف بإذن الله لكل حادث حديث  والله الموفق  النقطة 148.65 فوقها صعود تحتها نزول والله اعلم المهم مراقبتها اهداف الصعود كما ذكرت سابقا اهداف النزول كما ذكرتها الان وسابقا والله اعلم ولكن حتى اللحظة النزول هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم   لو تاكد الصعود سابلغ عنه بإذن الله وإن شاء الله لحضات اراقبه واعطيكم نقطة تاكيد الصعود في حال بيصعد

  
هل الاكيد الصعودام الهبوط؟

----------


## أبو محمد.

مارايك بالباوند بعد ان اغلق الساعة 19 على6116 تحت 6118 هل سوف يكمل النزول  ام لا وبارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو خليل

> حد عنده الحركه دى على فريم الدقيقه   ؟؟؟؟

  
اخي سولتير لم يحصل ذلك عندي وهي شركة afb ولكن في fxdd  تم ذلك ولكن على الديمو فهل انت تعمل على fxdd  ام شركة ثانية لنرى شو عما لهم بيعملوا هالشركات ؟؟؟!!  وشكراااااااااااا   :Eh S(7):

----------


## أبو خليل

بانتظاااارك اخي ابو مروان بعد الاغلاق للكيبل يا غاااااالي ؟؟ 
وشكراااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## lionofegypt2020

]اريت تدينا رايك يا ابو مروان بعد الاغلاق على الباوند دولار واليورو دولار
تحياتى يا غالى

----------


## basel232

> من يرسم لي شارت للكيبل يوضح النقطة 1.6220 + -  
> له عندي توصية دسمه خاصة بشرط على ميسره 
> حلوه على ميسره 
> هو قريب من الشارت اليورو اليوم انا ارفقته وعلى الديلي 
> ساذهب للصلاة واعود بإذن الله

 تفضل أبو مروان شارت الكيبل موضح عليه 1.6222 
لم يتمكن السعر من تجاوزها للأعلى خاصة مع وجود ترند صاعد سابق

----------


## soliter

> اخي سولتير لم يحصل ذلك عندي وهي شركة afb ولكن في fxdd  تم ذلك ولكن على الديمو فهل انت تعمل على fxdd  ام شركة ثانية لنرى شو عما لهم بيعملوا هالشركات ؟؟؟!!  وشكراااااااااااا

 نعم يا اخي علي fxdd 
للاسف عل الحساب الحقيق والديمو ايضا 
اكيد المقصود ضرب استوبات 
حسب الله ونعم الوكيل 
شكرا للاهتمام اخي الفاضل

----------


## أبو خليل

> نعم يا اخي علي fxdd  
> للاسف عل الحساب الحقيق والديمو ايضا 
> اكيد المقصود ضرب استوبات 
> حسب الله ونعم الوكيل 
> شكرا للاهتمام اخي الفاضل

  
بتعرف اخي سوليتير انه كمان الان عملوا نفس الحركة الان اي انه الكيبل نزل فجاة الى 1.6071 و بعدها طلع لوضعه الطبيعي عند 1.6115 فشوفوا عندك على شمعة الساعة 1 صباحا بتوقيت الاردن ومصر  ؟؟؟!!!
فاسؤال هو كيف بتصير هيك حركات اي انه هذا مو سعر السوق الطبيعي والشركات بفرق بين بعض بين 1 لى 3 نقاط فقط ؟؟!!! 
ولكن شركة مثل fxdd  ومشهورة وووو .... الخ بتعمل هيك وعلى الحقيقي فهذه كارثة ولهذا ساالتك لانه مو طبيعي الوضع فانا فكرت انه على الديمو ولو كان ايضا على الديمو فهذا غلط لانه الاسعار رح تكون متقاربة ايضاا و الله اعلم ؟؟؟!!! 
و ان شاء الله ما تكون تضررت و حتى لو ما تضررت حاليا فالله اعلم بما سيحصل لاحقا وارجو انك ما تسكت على حقك يا غاالي ..    :Eh S(7):  :Icon26:

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير جميعا  
يوم موفق للجميع بإذن الله  
انا صحيت من النوم على شأن ارى الاقفالات على شأنكم بالرغم بالنسبة لي الاغلاقات  لا تعني لي الا الشي البسيط لا اقصد لا تعنيني لا اكيد اضع لها حساب انم احكم بما ارى
وساضع مثال حي للاغلاق الاهم بالشارت بإذن الله
خلوني اكتب ما بنفسي ولو بعض الشي ولو اطلت بعض الشي سامحونا
انا رجل اقتنع بما ارى من امامي من حركة السوق  بمعنى يهمنى الاتجاه العام ومنه ابيع واشتري معه لا اثق الا بما هو امامي طبعا اكيد فيه سبب على قول كاظم الساهر معلم عالدغات فالسوق لدغني فدائما اثق بما هو امامي 
واعمل بستوب صغير طبعا مبني على اساس واحاول الاستفادة من الحركة بقدر المستطاع 
مثلا الكيبل هدفه 200 نقطة انما على مراحل مقسمه لاهداف هدف اول 100 هدف ثاني 150 وهدف ثالث 200
فغالبا استفيد من عند الهدف اما بيواصل للهدف الذي يليه او يرتد لتصحيح او لغيره
اقصد به الهدف 200 احاول اخرج من هدفه على الاقل 300 او 400 او اكثر نقطة مابين نزول وصعود
كمثال ليوم امس حاولت انكم تستفيدو بقدر المستطاع وساحاول بقدر المستطاع الوقوف معكم والشي الذي لاتعرفوه انه مرهق لي جدا ويتطلب متابعه لصيقة كيف وانا اتابع اكثر من عمله 
واتخاذر قرر صعب فيحتاج دقة لا وانا من اليحب الستوب الصغير والدخول من اقرب نقطة للستوب كارتداد وغيره
 ولكن الحمد لله بتوفيق الله سبحانه وتعالى الحمد لله إن شاء الله متوفقين والله بيعطينا على قدر النية
المهم ما اقصده بأني لن ادوم لكم لا انا ولاغيري فلماذا ما نتعتمد على النفس بعد الاعتماد على
فيه منكم المبتدء وقليل الخبرة والخبير والخبير المتمكن فتخيلو انكم تساعدو بعضكم البعض 
كم تتوقعو نقاطكم اليومية طبعا بعد توفيق الله انا بجاوب مو اقل من 100 نقطة على اقل تقدير
وضعت لكم البرنامج الاخير لو تعلمون ماهي نسبة الاستفادة منه ولو تأتي متاخره لما تركتم به مؤاشر الا وعملتم عليه اختبار  والله هدفي اسعادكم للمعلومية الخبير والخبير المتمكن ها يستفيد الكثير والايام بيننا ويفيد بإذن الله
لا ارى مشاركات تخص البرنامج ولاغيره اليوم طلبت شارت للكيبل واحد الرسم شارت هدفي كان مناقشته  الاستفادة للجميع وهو ماشدني الان على الكتابه الحاليه انا على خبرتي المتواضعه والله بغلط او يفوتني شي مرات   ففكرت اشدكم بالشارت ومنه تتم المناقشه من الجميع فتعم الفائدة والله ارى مواضيع وشارتات ليس بها من الواقع شي او شي لايذكر فان اصابت فالصدفه لها دور بذلك انا لا اقصد الكل اكيد المنتدى غني بمهندسي الشارتات لن اصل لمستواهم ولكن الكمال لله
دائما النقاش بالشي يولد الاسئله واخرى  ومنها الافادة والفادة بإذن الله
انا لا اعلم بالنيات وسامحونا لايروح احدكم ببعيد انا طلباتي لكم بالمشاركة حتى يثري الموضوع بعدد الصفحات او المشاركين او غيره انا اكبر بكثير من ذلكو تفكيري من هذا الشي وابعد او اقصد بمقاصد اخرى   كحسابات او غيره الحمد لله بخير 
وربي ساترها بستره اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
القصد الاكبر هو الكسب الاكبر بإذن الله من رب العالمين 
واحاول ايصال مالدي لديكم بقدر المستطاع فمثلا الحس التحليلي صعب ايصاله او شرحه او غيره
والله اليوم وبالغالب بكتب عن عملة وانا بكتبها بغير بالسعر الحالي وانا بكتب بيتغير و يقفز بسرعه
ولكن لو وجدت التوصية المطلوب المرونه و التعامل معها بما لديك ولو مؤاشر واحد يفيد لا يضر
والله من وراء القصد
وعذرا على الاطالة ولكن واجبي وحبي لكم كا اخوان واخوات هو مادفعني 
لا اطلب الا الدعاء لي ولوالدي واولادي وبضهر غيب كل من يستفيد من مشاركاتي جزاكم الله خير
وهو هدفي فقط لاغيررررررررررررر
بحياتكم سمعتم حي يحسد ميت  رحمك الله يالوافي وأسكنك جنات النعيم أمين يارب العالمين
والله ترددت ارسل المشاركة ولكن الشارت شدني واخرى
والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق

----------


## soliter

> بتعرف اخي سوليتير انه كمان الان عملوا نفس الحركة الان اي انه الكيبل نزل فجاة الى 1.6071 و بعدها طلع لوضعه الطبيعي عند 1.6115 فشوفوا عندك على شمعة الساعة 1 صباحا بتوقيت الاردن ومصر  ؟؟؟!!!

  

> فاسؤال هو كيف بتصير هيك حركات اي انه هذا مو سعر السوق الطبيعي والشركات بفرق بين بعض بين 1 لى 3 نقاط فقط ؟؟!!! 
> ولكن شركة مثل fxdd  ومشهورة وووو .... الخ بتعمل هيك وعلى الحقيقي فهذه كارثة ولهذا ساالتك لانه مو طبيعي الوضع فانا فكرت انه على الديمو ولو كان ايضا على الديمو فهذا غلط لانه الاسعار رح تكون متقاربة ايضاا و الله اعلم ؟؟؟!!! 
> و ان شاء الله ما تكون تضررت و حتى لو ما تضررت حاليا فالله اعلم بما سيحصل لاحقا وارجو انك ما تسكت على حقك يا غاالي ..

 شكرا لاهتمامك اخ العزيز 
ونعم عملتها الشركه تاني 
مرتين الساعه 12 مساء 
و 1 صبحا  
ولكن الحمد لله انا لم اتضرر فمن اول مره بتاعت الساعه 7 مساء امس 
وانا اعمل بدون ارقام اي افتح واغلق بيدي ما اترك البرنامج 
الي ان اخرج من السوق ولي وقفه مع  الشركه 
وشكرا مره اخر ي

----------


## أروى4

> السلام عليكم 
> صباح الخير جميعا  
> يوم موفق للجميع بإذن الله  
> انا صحيت من النوم على شأن ارى الاقفالات على شأنكم بالرغم بالنسبة لي الاغلاقات لا تعني لي الا الشي البسيط لا اقصد لا تعنيني لا اكيد اضع لها حساب انم احكم بما ارى
> وساضع مثال حي للاغلاق الاهم بالشارت بإذن الله
> خلوني اكتب ما بنفسي ولو بعض الشي ولو اطلت بعض الشي سامحونا
> انا رجل اقتنع بما ارى من امامي من حركة السوق بمعنى يهمنى الاتجاه العام ومنه ابيع واشتري معه لا اثق الا بما هو امامي طبعا اكيد فيه سبب على قول كاظم الساهر معلم عالدغات فالسوق لدغني فدائما اثق بما هو امامي 
> واعمل بستوب صغير طبعا مبني على اساس واحاول الاستفادة من الحركة بقدر المستطاع 
> مثلا الكيبل هدفه 200 نقطة انما على مراحل مقسمه لاهداف هدف اول 100 هدف ثاني 150 وهدف ثالث 200
> ...

 اين هذا البرنامج؟

----------


## soliter

> السلام عليكم

  

> صباح الخير جميعا  
> يوم موفق للجميع بإذن الله  
> انا صحيت من النوم على شأن ارى الاقفالات على شأنكم بالرغم بالنسبة لي الاغلاقات  لا تعني لي الا الشي البسيط لا اقصد لا تعنيني لا اكيد اضع لها حساب انم احكم بما ارى
> وساضع مثال حي للاغلاق الاهم بالشارت بإذن الله
> خلوني اكتب ما بنفسي ولو بعض الشي ولو اطلت بعض الشي سامحونا
> انا رجل اقتنع بما ارى من امامي من حركة السوق  بمعنى يهمنى الاتجاه العام ومنه ابيع واشتري معه لا اثق الا بما هو امامي طبعا اكيد فيه سبب على قول كاظم الساهر معلم عالدغات فالسوق لدغني فدائما اثق بما هو امامي 
> واعمل بستوب صغير طبعا مبني على اساس واحاول الاستفادة من الحركة بقدر المستطاع 
> مثلا الكيبل هدفه 200 نقطة انما على مراحل مقسمه لاهداف هدف اول 100 هدف ثاني 150 وهدف ثالث 200
> فغالبا استفيد من عند الهدف اما بيواصل للهدف الذي يليه او يرتد لتصحيح او لغيره
> ...

 وفقك الله لم يحب ويرضي لك 
اخي العزيزابو جميل انا افهم قصدك اكيد 
الفهم الصح واستوعب ما ترمي له للمصلحه العامه 
لنا واكيد لا انا ولا اي حد يقضريوفيك عمالك 
لان اجر تلك الاعمال ليس بيدا احد فينا 
فانت تبتغي  وجه الله فمضي  في ما انت فيه   همسه  نعم يقبل دعاء الحي للميت .... فما بالك بدعاء الحي.... للحي صاحب العمل الصالح

----------


## aljameel

هذا شارت على الديلي للمجنون كاغلاق يومي  الاغلاق 148.32 على خط الترند او بفرق  نقطة ولكن لايهم مؤاشرتنا بإذن الله هي دليلنا بعد الله  انا بعتمد على الميتا ترايدر 4 اغلاقه الساعة 2 بتوقيت السعودية فهو متوسط منصات التداول  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## أروى4

> هذا شارت على الديلي للمجنون كاغلاق يومي  الاغلاق 148.32 على خط الترند او بفرق نقطة ولكن لايهم مؤاشرتنا بإذن الله هي دليلنا بعد الله  انا بعتمد على الميتا ترايدر 4 اغلاقه الساعة 2 بتوقيت السعودية فهو متوسط منصات التداول  موفقين بإذن الله

  يعنى نشتريه صح؟

----------


## aymanforex

انا قليل المشاركة و لكنى من اكثر المتابعين لك واعتمد اعتماد كبير على تحليلاتك بارك الله فيك .والموضوع هذا من احلى و افيد المواضيع فى المنتدى بالنسبة لى 
وارى اخى الجميل انك انسان نبيل جدا تريد الخير وتقدم حب كبير لكل الاخوة فى المنتدى ربنا يعوضك على هذا التعب الكبير 
وارجو منك ايها الاخ الجميل ان تكثر من الشرح و التحليل وشرح المؤاشرات....الخ  وتستكمل ما بدأت و اعلم يا اخى ان متابعينك كثيرين ويستفدون كثيرا من كل ما تكتب ....
بارك الله فيك وفى اولادك و مالك وعوضك الكثير على هذا المجهود الكبير ...

----------


## aljameel

وهذا شارت للكيبل على الاسبوعي انا امس او اول امس ارفقت نفس الشارت للكيبل  المهم نحن تحت الخط الترند بالون الاحمر فهو للنزول يمثل تقريبا عند 1.6220 + -   وهي نفسها على الشارت اليومي والله اعلم  تحت خط الترند بالون الاحمر هدفه بإذن الله خط الترند السفلى بالون الازرق وهو يمثل 1.5637  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> يعنى نشتريه صح؟

 لا تستعجلي انا كتبت به توصية واضحة 
تحت 148.65 للنزول فوقها للصعود مجرد يتاكد صعوده سأنوه عنه  
واكرر لاتستعجلي فوات ربح ولا خسارة 
موفقه بإذن الله

----------


## زعيم زعيم

> اين هذا البرنامج؟

 اين هذا البرنامج؟

----------


## أروى4

> لا تستعجلي انا كتبت به توصية واضحة 
> تحت 148.65 للنزول فوقها للصعود مجرد يتاكد صعوده سأنوه عنه  
> واكرر لاتستعجلي فوات ربح ولا خسارة 
> موفقه بإذن الله

  صدقت فقد خسرت بما فيه الكفاية اليوم مايزيد على الف دولار ولم يتبق لى الا 90 دولار والله المستعان

----------


## aljameel

> اين هذا البرنامج؟

 البرنامج الايميبروكر وربطة مع الميتاترايدر لحضي 
وتكلمنا عن مؤاشرات ومؤاشرات اخرى كثيرة لم نتطرق لها  
الله يعينك الرجوع للصفحات السابقة والله اعلم العشرين يوم السابقة 
انصحك به وبشدة   

> [center]وفقك الله لم يحب ويرضي لك   اخي العزيزابو جميل انا افهم قصدك اكيد  الفهم الصح واستوعب ما ترمي له للمصلحه العامه  لنا واكيد لا انا ولا اي حد يقضريوفيك عمالك  لان اجر تلك الاعمال ليس بيدا احد فينا  فانت تبتغي وجه الله فمضي في ما انت فيه  همسه  نعم يقبل دعاء الحي للميت .... فما بالك بدعاء الحي.... للحي صاحب العمل الصالح

 جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك   

> انا قليل المشاركة و لكنى من اكثر المتابعين لك واعتمد اعتماد كبير على تحليلاتك بارك الله فيك .والموضوع هذا من احلى و افيد المواضيع فى المنتدى بالنسبة لى 
> وارى اخى الجميل انك انسان نبيل جدا تريد الخير وتقدم حب كبير لكل الاخوة فى المنتدى ربنا يعوضك على هذا التعب الكبير 
> وارجو منك ايها الاخ الجميل ان تكثر من الشرح و التحليل وشرح المؤاشرات....الخ وتستكمل ما بدأت و اعلم يا اخى ان متابعينك كثيرين ويستفدون كثيرا من كل ما تكتب ....
> بارك الله فيك وفى اولادك و مالك وعوضك الكثير على هذا المجهود الكبير ...

 يشرفني متابعتك ولو بصمت ولاتحرمنا وتحرم اخوانك بما هو مفيد لهم أن وجد 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير   

> اين هذا البرنامج؟

 نشوف ردي للمشاركة الاولى 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للكيبل لاجديد للمشاركة الاخيره له  ونفس الشي لليورو والمجنون  مجرد يستجد جديد سابلغ عنه بوقته بإذن الله  المهم مراقبة النقاط التي ذكرتها وهي مهمه جدا والله اعلم  وانا براقبهم معكم حتى اللحضة اقرب للنزول والله اعلم بشرط كسر النقاط التي ذكرتها  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  لا احد يقول ما أستفاد من المجنون والدولار ين شراء وبيع  وبالذات المجنون حددت لكم نقطة متوقع عنده يجني ربحه 149.51  وذكرت 149.25 هي الستوب للشراء لو نزل تحتها مافي شي بيرده  اتمنى الجميع أستفاد منه  الان والله اعلم المجنون السعر الحالي 148.61  المهم الان تحت 148.65 متوقع مواصلة النزول وبكسر 148 سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 147.30  من الهدف يهمنا النقطة 147.21  كسر 147.21 تاكيد لنزول اكبر وهدف بإذن الله اول 144.15  ومتوقع مواصلة النزول بإذن الله للـ 143.50\142.50 تقريبا  ومن بعدها لو واصل نزول بإذن الله 141  ومن الاهداف بإذن الله لكل حادث حديث  والله الموفق  النقطة 148.65 فوقها صعود تحتها نزول والله اعلم المهم مراقبتها اهداف الصعود كما ذكرت سابقا اهداف النزول كما ذكرتها الان وسابقا والله اعلم ولكن حتى اللحظة النزول هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم   لو تاكد الصعود سابلغ عنه بإذن الله وإن شاء الله لحضات اراقبه واعطيكم نقطة تاكيد الصعود في حال بيصعد

    المجنون والله اعلم الان امامه هدف قريب بإذن الله 147.80  فيه نقاط صغيرة ولكن مفيدة والله اعلم كالهدف الحالي 147.80 بوصوله زيادة تاكيد للهدف 147.30 فأنا ذكرتها لك لا اضعكم بالجو العام له  والباقي لاجديد النقطة الاهم هي 147.21 بكسرها يتاكد بإذن الله الهدف 144.15  ومن بعده باقي الاهداف بإذن الله  والله اعلم بنرجع للاسطوانه السابقة كنزول للـ 134\133 بإذن الله  ولكن صعب الان تاكيد النزول انما لكل حادث حديث بوصولنا لاهدافنا   الان مايهمنا ماهو امامنا كمعطيات حالية  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

المجنون وصل للهدف القريب قبل المشاركة 
اخواني واخواتي بيواجهني ثقل بارسال المشاركات لا اعرف السبب 
فأن تاخرت بالرد فاعذروني مقدما

----------


## soliter

> المجنون وصل للهدف القريب قبل المشاركة 
> اخواني واخواتي بيواجهني ثقل بارسال المشاركات لا اعرف السبب 
> فأن تاخرت بالرد فاعذروني مقدما

 نعم يا ابو جميل وصل للهدف الاول 147.80 
وبيحاول يكسر  147.70 الان 
لنتابع

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  الكيبل لاتغير بالستوب 1.6135  وهو الستوب للبيع والشراء    مع مراقبة 1.6109 للبيع  الشراء ذكرناه البيع الان امامه 1.6109 بكسرها والله اعلم بيواصل نزول  والمجال مفتوح له بالنزول امامه عائق عند تقريبا 1.6065 عائق لايعيق النزول والله اعلم  اغلاق اليوم تحت 1.6109 يدعم النزول والله اعلم  انما اي نزول له فهو اما تصحيحي لبناء موجة اكبر حتى يتمكن من الاختراق 1.6220 واختراق 1.6240  حتى 1.6065 والله اعلم نزول تصحيحي انما بعدها اتوقع مواصلة النزول  مواصلة النزول سنرجع لاهدافنا السابقة الهابطة 1.5635 و 1.5130 والله اعلم  طبعا قبلهم اهداف اخرى كـ 1.5800 تقريبا وغيرها   ولكل نقطة حادث وحديث إن شاء الله  والله الموفق  الافضل عدم التركيز عليه بالوقت الحالي الا بعقد صغير لارضاء الذات  ركزولي على المجنون فيه والله اعلم خير بتوفيق الله   موفقين بإذن الله

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الكيبل الان حتى اللحظة النزول هو المسيطر والله اعلم  الان بمجرد كسر 1.6080 تاكد هدف له والله اعلم 1.6015 تقريبا   ولكن لا بد من كسر 1.6060 لاتؤاخذوني انا ذكرتها بالتوصية 6065  النقطة فائدتها هي تمثل والله اعلم اخر أمل للكيبل بالنزول التصحيحي من بعدها نقاط دعم وماشابه ذلك انما لابد من اخذ حساب لكل شي والله اعلم  بالنسبة للكيبل واليورو لابد من متابعتهم من يرغب بهم لانهم بمنطقة ممكن بيصعدو وممكن بينزلو لاهدافه فهم لهم مايقارب الاسبوعين لا صاعدين ويقولو لنا خلاص انتهينا من النزول ولا نازلين لاهدافهم  فمن يدخل بهم لابد من متابعتهم ولتستفيد منهم اكثر بدل 100 ثلاثمائة واكثر بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

طيب بالنسبة لليورو ين يا ابو مروان انا معى شراء من 133.50 ايه رايككك ؟

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار والله اعلم  انا ذكرت هدفه بإذن الله 1.4560\70 تقريبا   فهو صعد لل 1.4555 هل اكتفى بالهدف ام لا الله اعلم  الان تحت 1.4530 يفضل نخرج من الشراء   فالنقطة 1.4530 هي الستوب للبيع والشراء لو + او 5 ممكن بحذر   فامامنا النقطة 1.4480 كما ذكرت سابقا تحتها نزول فوقها ثم يصعد فوق 1.4530 صعود   فأنتم امامكم المعطيات وما عليكم الا المرونة والله يوفقكم  اهداف النزول كما هي السابقة طبعا قبلها اهداف ساذكرها بمجرد يتاكد النزول بإذن الله  واهداف الصعود كما ذكرتها سابقا    والله الموفق

   اليورو من داخل به او من يرغب الدخول به التركيز جيدا على كل نقطة  هو لو لم يخترق 1.4547 لا اكدت نزوله 99% بعد كسره لل 1.4480 ولكن وضعنا بحيرة مرة اخرى هو بالغالب كسر او اختراق ترند على الديلي ولو بنقطة توقع بيرجع له باي لحظة والله اعلم  الان اليورو واقف على النقطة التي ذكرتها 1.4480 فهي صعبة جدا بيحاول بيكسرها والحركة ضعيفة غير مساعدة   هو كسر نقطة او نقطتان مفيدة كسره بالنقطتان والله اعلم اتوقع كسرها بإذن الله والاغلاق بالقرب منها يساعد على الكسر  الان في حال كسرها امامه نقطة تصحيح للموجه الصاعدة عند تقريبا 1.4450 + -   منها اما يرتد او يواصل نزول ومنها  للنقطة 1.4429 ويجب مراقبتها  في حال واصل نزول ونزل تحت 1.4429 إن شاء بداية خير للنزول  حتى نزولنا تحت 1.4400  هنا تقريبا نتاكد بنسبة اكبر للنزول والله اعلم  المهم هدف النزول الاهم بإذن الله 1.4110 طبعا قبله اهداف مجرد يتاكد النزول ساذكرها بوقتها بإذن الله ما سبق النزول  الان في حال لم يكسر 1.4480 فهو للصعود فالستوب نفسها للشراء   وكما ذكرت اهداف الصعود 1.4570 تقريبا  للـ 1.4620 بإذن الله  والاهم النقطة 1.4647 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول مجرد اختراقها ندخل بموجه صاعده والله اعلم  واهداف الصعود بإذن الله ساذكرها في حال اخترقها بوقتها  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> طيب بالنسبة لليورو ين يا ابو مروان انا معى شراء من 133.50 ايه رايككك ؟

 اليورو ين والله اعلم مؤكد الصعود حتى اللحظة وهدفه بإذن الله الاول 135 
ومتوقع اكثر من الهدف احتمال يواصل بعد الهدف وهو المتوقع بنسبة كبيرة 
نرجع للمجنون الاثنين بقروب واحد وهم بالغالب الاتجاه واحد مين فيهم يسحب الاخر 
المجنون بكسر 147.21 هو الاقوى بالموجة الهابطة والله اعلم وحتى اللحظة اقرب للنزول 
مين يجامل الاخر اما المجنون بيسحبه او هو بيسحب المجنون والله اعلم فكن حذرا 
صحيح فوق 131.50 للصعود انما 200 نقطة انت اولى بيهم فأنت راقب والله كريم  
ماشاء الله وانا بكتب سحب ليموزين مبروووك

----------


## الماس

صباح الخير
اخوي الجميل ايش رايك بـ usd.chf
اختك الماس

----------


## aljameel

المجنون شايفين كيف شمعات ليموزين   فوق هذا لا يخوف تحت 148.65 غصب عن الانجليز بينزل إن شاء الله   وللمعلمومية الصعود هذا افادنا بإذن الله في حال نزل مرة اخرى  إن شاء الله ينزل لانه تاكد بالصعود الحاصل الحالي تاكيد كسر 147.21  المهم ينزل واتمنى ينزل هدف النزول اكبر واسرع بالوصول   والصعود هدفه حلو انما امامه معوقات كثيرة بيجننا شوي  الله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## soliter

> اليورو ين والله اعلم مؤكد الصعود حتى اللحظة وهدفه بإذن الله الاول 135 
> ومتوقع اكثر من الهدف احتمال يواصل بعد الهدف وهو المتوقع بنسبة كبيرة 
> نرجع للمجنون الاثنين بقروب واحد وهم بالغالب الاتجاه واحد مين فيهم يسحب الاخر 
> المجنون بكسر 147.21 هو الاقوى بالموجة الهابطة والله اعلم وحتى اللحظة اقرب للنزول 
> مين يجامل الاخر اما المجنون بيسحبه او هو بيسحب المجنون والله اعلم فكن حذرا 
> صحيح فوق 131.50 للصعود انما 200 نقطة انت اولى بيهم فأنت راقب والله كريم  
> ماشاء الله وانا بكتب سحب ليموزين مبروووك

 تاثير الاخبار السلبيه من اليابان طارت بالساحر وسحب معاه المجنون تا ني الي 148.50 
تاثير الخبر هل يستمر ام تعود الاوضاع لما كان لنراقب

----------


## أروى4

طيب و شراءjpb\usd

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير
> اخوي الجميل ايش رايك بـ usd.chf
> اختك الماس

  
هلا اختي الماس صباح النور والسرور ملئي بالارباح إن شاء الله 
والله ماحلفتيني بدور على فرصة كنت بكتب به توصية هدية لمرفق الشارت وللجميع  
الصبر انا براقبه ومجرد تتوفر الفرصة سانزل به توصية بــ 600 نقطة بإذن الله 
ومتوقع اكثر حاول اقتناصة من موقع افضل  
هو تحت 1.0275 متوقع له نزول  ولكن لو اخترق 1.0276 يفضل بيعه من نقطة اعلى والله اعلم

----------


## الماس

مشكور اخوي
ننتظر توصياتك

----------


## aljameel

> طيب و شراءjpb\usd

 حرام عليكي من امس العصر ونحن بائعين من مايقارب 1.6180 واكدت تحت 1.6190 متوقع نزول وبكسر 1.6135 بيواصل نزول وذكرت بعدها تحتها نزول فوقها صعود وذكرت النقطة 1.6109 بكسرها الكيبل ما امامه الا النزول 
انا ذكرت النقطة 1.6060 هو واقف عندها لايعني الارتداد لبعض النقاط يعني صعود 
الان النزول هو سيد الموقف تحت 1.6109 
وأنتي بتقولي شراء  
انا ما امامي من معطيات بذكره بالتفصيل لكي تستفيدو 
انما الشراء في حال تاكد صعوده اما الان لو يصعد 50 نقطة فصعب الحكم بالصعود  
انما بيدحدر شوي شوي بالنزول اما مه معوقات بس لا تمنعه من النزول والله اعلم 
قرار الشراء انا اقره بالوقت الحالي هذا يخصكم لا احد بيقول ضاعت فرصة علينا في حال لا سمح الله صعد وهو للجميع  انا لا ارى حتى اللحظة الا النزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

تفوووووووووووووووو عليك يالمجنون بطول بالكتابة حتى لا اشاهده 
يارب ينزل تحت 148 ولايصعد فوق 148.65 أمين يارب العالمين 
قولو يارب  
اللعب معه تحت به نقاط بتملئ المطمورة

----------


## a77med

السلام عليكم  
لو سمحت اخى الجميل ياريت تقولى ماوجهه نظرك فى الدولار ين ؟؟ 
شكرا وفى انتظار رؤيتك

----------


## soliter

> تفوووووووووووووووو عليك يالمجنون بطول بالكتابة حتى لا اشاهده 
> يارب ينزل تحت 148 ولايصعد فوق 148.65 أمين يارب العالمين 
> قولو يارب  
> اللعب معه تحت به نقاط بتملئ المطمورة

  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:   :Hands:

----------


## lionofegypt2020

حبيبى يا ابو مروان ربنا يباركلك يارب اخدت نقاط حلوة من اليورو ين
ربنا يكرمك ويخليك يارب ويااارب المجنون ينزل عشان ننزل بييه

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  أسف يااخوان النوم اخذني  يوم موفق للجميع بإذن الله  الكيبل واليورو والمجنون حتى اللحظة فهم للنزول اقرب  ومعظم المؤاشرات تدعم النزول انما ساضع النزول والصعود لا نصدق الا بمانرى  السوق ليس له أمان والله اعلم   اليورو دولار والله اعلم  كما ذكرت فوق 1.4480 اقرب للصعود تحتها اقرب للنزول  الصعود والله اعلم   مالم يخترق 1.4440 فهو للنزول اخترقها هدفه بإذن الله 1.4600\1.4620  منها متوقع ارتداد ونزول والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 1.4647  لو واصل صعود واخترق 1.4647 خليكم فيه سيواصل صعود والله اعلم واهدافه بعيدة   النزول والله اعلم  تحت 1.4480 وبكسر 1.4430 تدعيم للنزول وتقريبا شبه انهى التصحيح  بنزوله تحت 1.4400 متوقع مواصلة النزول واهدافه كثيره يهمنا هدفنا الرئيسي 1.4110   الكيبل والله اعلم   تحت 1.6109 فهو للنزول فوقها نتوقع يصعد   الصعود والله اعلم  والله اعلم باختراق 1.6135 ثم 1.6155  سيصعد لهدف بإذن الله 1.6264 باختراق الهاي  واتوقع من الهدف بينزل المهم النقطة 1.6307 مالم يخترقها فهو للنزول ولو صعد لل 1.6300  النزول والله اعلم  كما ذكرت تحت 1.6109 فهو اقرب للنزول   مجرد ينزل تحت 1.6060 تقريبا شبه الغى التصحيح وبنزوله تحت 1.6015   متوقع مواصلة النزول لا اهداف الاهم منها 1.5635  قبلها 1.5800 واهداف اخرى سنذكرها بوقتها بإذن الله   المجنون والله اعلم  النقطة 148.65 فوقها متوقع الصعود تحتها متوقع النزول  الصعود والله اعلم   فوق 148.65 واختراق 149 تاكيد للصعود  واول اهدافه بإذن الله 150.60  وامامه النقطة 150.70 مقاومة قوية باختراقها بيواصل صعود لل 151 تقريبا  بعد الـ 151 المجال مفتوح له بالصعود  الهدف الاهم للصعود هو 152.90  وله اهداف اخرى 154\155\156 ولكل حادث حديث  النزول والله اعلم  تحت 148.65  فهو للنزول والله اعلم  هدف النزول بإذن الله 147.30  بكسر 147.21 تاكيد لهدف بإذن الله 144.15  ومتوقع كسر 147.21 من بعد الهدف بسهوله  اهداف اخرى بإذن الله 143.50 142.50 من بعدها لو واصل نزول هدف 141  مجرد ينزل تحت 142.50 فالمجال مفتوح له وممكن نشوف134\133  ولكن تاكيدها بكسر اللو انما مجرد ينزل تحت 142.50 تقريبا مفتاح اولي لمواصلة النزول والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله  والان أستاذنكم للنوم ولو ساعة ها عليكم الا المتابعو والله يوفقكم

----------


## a77med

شكرا اخ جميل على عدم ردك 
الله المستعان

----------


## yaserrr

الله يعطيك العافية ماقصرت

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6377  متوقع نزل بإذن الله   الستوب 1.6430 او 45  هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.6240  مجرد وصولنا للهدف يتاكد لدينا هدف بإذن الله وهو مايهمنا 1.5600  فمن يدخل به اما الهدف الثاني او على الاقل 200 نقطة  وللمعلومية له اهداف اخرى نزول والله اعلم انما نكتفى بالمقسوم ولكل حادث حديث  موفقين بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم   لو سمحت اخى الجميل ياريت تقولى ماوجهه نظرك فى الدولار ين ؟؟  شكرا وفى انتظار رؤيتك

  

> شكرا اخ جميل على عدم ردك  الله المستعان

 الله يسامحك ارى سؤالك ولم اجب عليه معقولة 
وأسف اخي لم انتبه لسؤالك 
الدولار ين نفس سلوك المجنون تقريبا والله اعلم 
المهم تحت 92.45 فهو للنزول وهدف النزول بإذن الله 91.20\91 
واحتمال 90.80 المهم من الهدف اما برتد او يواصل نزول 
اذا واصلنزول المجال مفتوح له والله اعلم حتى 89 ومتوقع اكثر  
في حال صعد فوق 92.45 ثم واصل باختراق 92.80 والله اعلم سيذهب لهدف بإذن الل 95\94 
والله الموفق

----------


## 7afeedo

أخونا أب مروان
خدنا بحنانك 
الناس بتسألك عن الدولار ين
وأنا واحد منهم كمان بسألك عنو 
من بعد أمر شواربك ...
عطينا تحليل ع السريع  :Regular Smile:  
ولكم حبي وتقديري

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم لدي شغل مضطر اذهب سامحونا  
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> أخونا أب مروان
> خدنا بحنانك 
> الناس بتسألك عن الدولار ين
> وأنا واحد منهم كمان بسألك عنو 
> من بعد أمر شواربك ...
> عطينا تحليل ع السريع  
> ولكم حبي وتقديري

 اخي اجبت بالمشاركة السابقة 
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  الان والله اعلم الكيبل نازل لهدف بإذن الله 1.6030  المهم تحت 1.6109 او 18  السعر الحالي 1.6095  واتمنى من الهدف يواصل نزول  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والمجنون والله اعلم شكله ناوي النزول   هو بس ينزل تحت 148 الطريق سالك له  شكله بيزحلق تحت 148  انا بسحب رجله لوينزل تحت 148  والله الموفق

----------


## أروى4

هل الصورة اتضحت للمجنون؟

----------


## aljameel

> هل الصورة اتضحت للمجنون؟

 النزول والله اعلم هو الغالب 
تقريبا شبه مؤاكد ولكن السوق يجب التعامل معه بما نرى  
هو لو ينزل تحت 148 بتوقع بيواصل نزل بإذن الله  
والله الموفق

----------


## mohamed/mido

معلش انا لسه جديد
المجنون ؟؟انى عمله؟؟
وبالتوفيق

----------


## essam7882

[
القصد الاكبر هو الكسب الاكبر بإذن الله من رب العالمين 
واحاول ايصال مالدي لديكم بقدر المستطاع فمثلا الحس التحليلي صعب ايصاله او شرحه او غيره
والله اليوم وبالغالب بكتب عن عملة وانا بكتبها بغير بالسعر الحالي وانا بكتب بيتغير و يقفز بسرعه
ولكن لو وجدت التوصية المطلوب المرونه و التعامل معها بما لديك ولو مؤاشر واحد يفيد لا يضر
والله من وراء القصد
وعذرا على الاطالة ولكن واجبي وحبي لكم كا اخوان واخوات هو مادفعني 
لا اطلب الا الدعاء لي ولوالدي واولادي وبضهر غيب كل من يستفيد من مشاركاتي جزاكم الله خير
وهو هدفي فقط لاغيررررررررررررر
بحياتكم سمعتم حي يحسد ميت  رحمك الله يالوافي وأسكنك جنات النعيم أمين يارب العالمين
والله ترددت ارسل المشاركة ولكن الشارت شدني واخرى
والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق[/quote]اللهم بارك له في اولاده و ارحمه و اهله واولاده وكل من يقراء
من القلب بدون سابق معرفه و دي اول مشاركه وان شاء الله ارباح وفيره

----------


## aljameel

باي باي حبيبي بالمجنون  شغل التربو تكفى   انا راكب معك بثقل الله يرزقنا جميعا  العقبال للكيبل يشعل التريبو

----------


## basel232

> النزول والله اعلم هو الغالب 
> تقريبا شبه مؤاكد ولكن السوق يجب التعامل معه بما نرى  
> هو لو ينزل تحت 148 بتوقع بيواصل نزل بإذن الله  
> والله الموفق

 السلام عليكم  
يا حيا الله أبو مروان صباح الخير 
عزيزي كم الستوب للمجنون الآن

----------


## aljameel

> معلش انا لسه جديد
> المجنون ؟؟انى عمله؟؟
> وبالتوفيق

 الباوند ين

----------


## basel232

> معلش انا لسه جديد
> المجنون ؟؟انى عمله؟؟
> وبالتوفيق

  
GBP JYP

----------


## aljameel

> [
> القصد الاكبر هو الكسب الاكبر بإذن الله من رب العالمين 
> واحاول ايصال مالدي لديكم بقدر المستطاع فمثلا الحس التحليلي صعب ايصاله او شرحه او غيره
> والله اليوم وبالغالب بكتب عن عملة وانا بكتبها بغير بالسعر الحالي وانا بكتب بيتغير و يقفز بسرعه
> ولكن لو وجدت التوصية المطلوب المرونه و التعامل معها بما لديك ولو مؤاشر واحد يفيد لا يضر
> والله من وراء القصد
> وعذرا على الاطالة ولكن واجبي وحبي لكم كا اخوان واخوات هو مادفعني 
> لا اطلب الا الدعاء لي ولوالدي واولادي وبضهر غيب كل من يستفيد من مشاركاتي جزاكم الله خير
> وهو هدفي فقط لاغيررررررررررررر
> ...

 اللهم بارك له في اولاده و ارحمه و اهله واولاده وكل من يقراء
من القلب بدون سابق معرفه و دي اول مشاركه وان شاء الله ارباح وفيره[/quote] 
جزاك الله خير 
والله يرحمة ويغفر له  والله انا كذلك لا اعرفهولكن من الذكر الطيب بالمنتديات 
رحمك الله واسكنك فسيح جناته امين بارب العالمين

----------


## adnan774

> باي باي حبيبي بالمجنون  شغل التربو تكفى   انا راكب معك بثقل الله يرزقنا جميعا  العقبال للكيبل يشعل التريبو

 السلام عليكم استاذنا الكريم 
هل تأكد خلاص نزلو المجنون؟ 
انا فتحت بيع من 147.86 برأيك اعمل ستوب عند كم وعند كم الربح؟ 
(( سامحنى لاني جديد بينكم))

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  
> يا حيا الله أبو مروان صباح الخير 
> عزيزي كم الستوب للمجنون الآن

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صباح النور 
متاخر ياحلوو الستوب 148.65 
او ضع مايناسبك هو الان الحمد دخل بموجه صغيره هدفها بإذن الله 147.15 
ويهمنا كسر 147.21 تاكيد للنزول الاهم 144

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم استاذنا الكريم 
> هل تأكد خلاص نزلو المجنون؟ 
> انا فتحت بيع من 147.86 برأيك اعمل ستوب عند كم وعند كم الربح؟ 
> (( سامحنى لاني جديد بينكم))

 بإذن الله الان هدفه 147.15 والله اعلم 
م

----------


## basel232

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> صباح النور 
> متاخر ياحلوو الستوب 148.65 
> او ضع مايناسبك هو الان الحمد دخل بموجه صغيره هدفها بإذن الله 147.15 
> ويهمنا كسر 147.21 تاكيد للنزول الاهم 144

  
الله يقويك

----------


## adnan774

*الله يجزيك خير يا استاذ ومتابعين ان شاء الله معاك*

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم استاذنا الكريم 
> هل تأكد خلاص نزلو المجنون؟ 
> انا فتحت بيع من 147.86 برأيك اعمل ستوب عند كم وعند كم الربح؟ 
> (( سامحنى لاني جديد بينكم))

  
أسف ما انتبهت لباقي السؤال 
مجرد يكسر 147.21 كبر المخده 
ومتوقع كسرها بإذن الله لان هدفه الحالي 147.15 بإذن الله 
المجنون للمستعجل 146 او 144

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون شايفين كيف شمعات ليموزين   فوق هذا لا يخوف تحت 148.65 غصب عن الانجليز بينزل إن شاء الله   وللمعلمومية الصعود هذا افادنا بإذن الله في حال نزل مرة اخرى  إن شاء الله ينزل لانه تاكد بالصعود الحاصل الحالي تاكيد كسر 147.21  المهم ينزل واتمنى ينزل هدف النزول اكبر واسرع بالوصول   والصعود هدفه حلو انما امامه معوقات كثيرة بيجننا شوي   الله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  أسف يااخوان النوم اخذني  يوم موفق للجميع بإذن الله  الكيبل واليورو والمجنون حتى اللحظة فهم للنزول اقرب ومعظم المؤاشرات تدعم النزول انما ساضع النزول والصعود لا نصدق الا بمانرى السوق ليس له أمان والله اعلم   اليورو دولار والله اعلم  كما ذكرت فوق 1.4480 اقرب للصعود تحتها اقرب للنزول  الصعود والله اعلم   مالم يخترق 1.4440 فهو للنزول اخترقها هدفه بإذن الله 1.4600\1.4620  منها متوقع ارتداد ونزول والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 1.4647  لو واصل صعود واخترق 1.4647 خليكم فيه سيواصل صعود والله اعلم واهدافه بعيدة   النزول والله اعلم  تحت 1.4480 وبكسر 1.4430 تدعيم للنزول وتقريبا شبه انهى التصحيح  بنزوله تحت 1.4400 متوقع مواصلة النزول واهدافه كثيره يهمنا هدفنا الرئيسي 1.4110   الكيبل والله اعلم   تحت 1.6109 فهو للنزول فوقها نتوقع يصعد   الصعود والله اعلم  والله اعلم باختراق 1.6135 ثم 1.6155  سيصعد لهدف بإذن الله 1.6264 باختراق الهاي  واتوقع من الهدف بينزل المهم النقطة 1.6307 مالم يخترقها فهو للنزول ولو صعد لل 1.6300  النزول والله اعلم  كما ذكرت تحت 1.6109 فهو اقرب للنزول   مجرد ينزل تحت 1.6060 تقريبا شبه الغى التصحيح وبنزوله تحت 1.6015   متوقع مواصلة النزول لا اهداف الاهم منها 1.5635  قبلها 1.5800 واهداف اخرى سنذكرها بوقتها بإذن الله   المجنون والله اعلم  النقطة 148.65 فوقها متوقع الصعود تحتها متوقع النزول  الصعود والله اعلم   فوق 148.65 واختراق 149 تاكيد للصعود  واول اهدافه بإذن الله 150.60  وامامه النقطة 150.70 مقاومة قوية باختراقها بيواصل صعود لل 151 تقريبا  بعد الـ 151 المجال مفتوح له بالصعود  الهدف الاهم للصعود هو 152.90  وله اهداف اخرى 154\155\156 ولكل حادث حديث  النزول والله اعلم  تحت 148.65 فهو للنزول والله اعلم  هدف النزول بإذن الله 147.30  بكسر 147.21 تاكيد لهدف بإذن الله 144.15  ومتوقع كسر 147.21 من بعد الهدف بسهوله  اهداف اخرى بإذن الله 143.50 142.50 من بعدها لو واصل نزول هدف 141  مجرد ينزل تحت 142.50 فالمجال مفتوح له وممكن نشوف134\133  ولكن تاكيدها بكسر اللو انما مجرد ينزل تحت 142.50 تقريبا مفتاح اولي لمواصلة النزول والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله  والان أستاذنكم للنوم ولو ساعة ها عليكم الا المتابعو والله يوفقكم

     

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6377  متوقع نزل بإذن الله   الستوب 1.6430 او 45  هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.6240  مجرد وصولنا للهدف يتاكد لدينا هدف بإذن الله وهو مايهمنا 1.5600  فمن يدخل به اما الهدف الثاني او على الاقل 200 نقطة  وللمعلومية له اهداف اخرى نزول والله اعلم انما نكتفى بالمقسوم ولكل حادث حديث  موفقين بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 للمشاااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## human2010

السلام عليكم 
اخى الكريم 
هل ترى ان usd/jpy  سيهبط عن سعره الان الى هو :91.85

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> اخى الكريم 
> هل ترى ان usd/jpy سيهبط عن سعره الان الى هو :91.85

 هو وصل الحمد لله لهدفه الاول 91.70 
الان بإذن الله هدفه 91.45 ومن بعده 91.20 وو 91 
وبكسر 91 متوقع مزيد من النزول بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

سافتي لكم باليورو دولار  بطريقة لاخاسر بل ربحان بإذن الله  هو والله اعلم اقرب للنزول من الصعود حتى اللحظة  السعر الحالي 1.4493  الان السعر يتراوح عند 1.4500 + -    اقترح بيعه والستوب 1.4540  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4110 وله اهداف اخرى والله اعلم  بشرط كسر 1.4405 ثم 1.4260  في حال لاقدر الله ضرب الستوب دخول شراء وبدون تردد  والهدف بإذن الله 1.4600\1.4620  واختراق 1.4647 بيواصل صعود مالم يخترقها نبيعه مرة اخرى والستوب 1.4647  اعتقد اني ارحتكم منه   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## yaserrr

ياخي ماشاء الله عليك  
الله يعطيك العافية ويرزقنا وياك

----------


## aljameel

> سافتي لكم باليورو دولار بطريقة لاخاسر بل ربحان بإذن الله  هو والله اعلم اقرب للنزول من الصعود حتى اللحظة  السعر الحالي 1.4493  الان السعر يتراوح عند 1.4500 + -   اقترح بيعه والستوب 1.4540  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4110 وله اهداف اخرى والله اعلم  بشرط كسر 1.4405 ثم 1.4260  في حال لاقدر الله ضرب الستوب دخول شراء وبدون تردد  والهدف بإذن الله 1.4600\1.4620  واختراق 1.4647 بيواصل صعود مالم يخترقها نبيعه مرة اخرى والستوب 1.4647  اعتقد اني ارحتكم منه    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   الان والله اعلم بما انه كسر 1.4480   هدفه بإذن الله 1.4420 ومتوقع يواصل بعدها ويكسر 1.4405 والله الموفق

----------


## قمة الفيبو

بارك الله فيك  
جميل حتى في تحليك ....

----------


## basel232

أبو مروان نظرتك للباوند فرنك سجل هاي 1.6462 
هل ما زال أمامه نزول؟

----------


## soliter

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    المجنون والله اعلم  ا النزول والله اعلم  تحت 148.65  فهو للنزول والله اعلم  هدف النزول بإذن الله 147.30  بكسر 147.21 تاكيد لهدف بإذن الله 144.15  ومتوقع كسر 147.21 من بعد الهدف بسهوله  اهداف اخرى بإذن الله 143.50 142.50 من بعدها لو واصل نزول هدف 141  مجرد ينزل تحت 142.50 فالمجال مفتوح له وممكن نشوف134\133  ولكن تاكيدها بكسر اللو انما مجرد ينزل تحت 142.50 تقريبا مفتاح اولي لمواصلة النزول والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله  والان أستاذنكم للنوم ولو ساعة ها عليكم الا المتابعو والله يوفقكم

  :015:   
مبروك هدف  المجنون 147.30 
متابعه كسر 147.21

----------


## soliter

> مبروك هدف  المجنون 147.30 
> متابعه كسر 147.21

  :Ongue:  :Ongue: 
تم ألكسر واغلاق 5 و 15 و30 دقيقه اسفله 
يوكد الاتجاه والله ا علم

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ألف مبروك كسر المجنون

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  مبرووووووك المجنون الحمد لله كسر 147.21  الان والله اعلم هدفه بإذن الله الاول 144.15  والحمد لله الكل داخل فيه فوق 148   الرجاء الاحتفاظ به والاستفادة منه للمستعجل 144 ضعو الستوب 148 واتركوه   والله اعلم مشواره بعيد  موفقين بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ربنا يكرمك يا ابو مروان ويفتح عليك

----------


## aljameel

ومبروووووووك لاهل الدولار ين ومن دخل به  كانت امامه مقاومة قوية 91.20 وكسرها الحمد لله  المهم تحت 91 المجال مفتوح له والله اعلم  فممكن 90 و 89 واكثر والله اعلم  المتوقع الان بعد كسر 91.20 يترنح عندها مابين نزول وصعود تقريبا   موفقين بإذن الله   ومبرووووووك مرة اخرى

----------


## aljameel

> مبروك هدف المجنون 147.30 
> متابعه كسر 147.21

   

> تم ألكسر واغلاق 5 و 15 و30 دقيقه اسفله 
> يوكد الاتجاه والله ا علم

  

> ألف مبروك كسر المجنون

  
الله يبارك فيكم

----------


## soliter

مبروك اخي ابومروان بارك الله لك

----------


## aljameel

> مبروك اخي ابومروان بارك الله لك

  
الله يبارك فيك 
ومبروووك على الجميع 
وإن شاء الله يجملنا ويوصل لهدفه

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم مارايك الان بالباوند اين افضل نقطة للبيع وشكرا لك

----------


## basel232

ألف مبروك  
والحمد لله  
والله يرزقك من واسع رزقه

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم مارايك الان بالباوند اين افضل نقطة للبيع وشكرا لك

  
والله اعلم  
كما ذكرت بالامس فوق 1.6135 فهو للصعود 
الان والله اعلم امامه هدف قريب 1.6205 
وهدف اخر باختراق الهاي 1.6240 
الهدف بإذن الله 1.6264 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ألف مبروك  
> والحمد لله  
> والله يرزقك من واسع رزقه

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## BRUFEN

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الف مبروك لكم الربح وعقبالي يارب
أبو مروان اليورو دولار لوين رايح
لو تكرمت

----------


## 7afeedo

> ومبروووووووك لاهل الدولار ين ومن دخل به  كانت امامه مقاومة قوية 91.20 وكسرها الحمد لله  المهم تحت 91 المجال مفتوح له والله اعلم  فممكن 90 و 89 واكثر والله اعلم  المتوقع الان بعد كسر 91.20 يترنح عندها مابين نزول وصعود تقريبا   موفقين بإذن الله    ومبرووووووك مرة اخرى

 يعني ندخل بيع أب مروان ؟
وما هي نقطة الدخول والهدف والوقف ؟؟ 
يا ريت تعطينا رأيك للضرورة 
وشكراً مقدما

----------


## أروى4

ممكن ادخل تعزيز للمجنون الآن؟

----------


## soliter

> ممكن ادخل تعزيز للمجنون الآن؟

 تعزيزلايه  
 ألصفقه بيع وكسبانه  
ام المقصود فتح عقد جديد لو كان كدهيكون بعد اغلاق 
يوم اسفل 147.00 
والله اعلام

----------


## أروى4

> تعزيزلايه   ألصفقه بيع وكسبانه  ام المقصود فتح عقد جديد لو كان كدهيكون بعد اغلاق  يوم اسفل 147.00  والله اعلام

 نعم هذا ما اقصده

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم اخي الجميل وين افضل نقطة لبيع الباوند اليوم وشكرا لك

----------


## human2010

اريد رائيك فى aud/usd

----------


## aymanforex

> والله اعلم  
> كما ذكرت بالامس فوق 1.6135 فهو للصعود 
> الان والله اعلم امامه هدف قريب 1.6205 
> وهدف اخر باختراق الهاي 1.6240 
> الهدف بإذن الله 1.6264 
> والله الموفق

  مش ممكن هذا التمكن وتحديد الاهداف بهذه الدقة 
مبروكككك ابومروان على تحقيق الاهداف

----------


## aymanforex

:Eh S(7): ابو مروان برجاء تحليل الكيبل الان بعد تحقق الاهداف التى انت ذكرتها هل هذا نهاية الصعود
ام هناك اهداف اخرى له فوق 1.6264 برجاء افادتنا والرد علينا بشرح وافى كاعادتك ايها الاخ الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان برجاء تحليل الكيبل الان بعد تحقق الاهداف التى انت ذكرتها هل هذا نهاية الصعود
> ام هناك اهداف اخرى له فوق 1.6264 برجاء افادتنا والرد علينا بشرح وافى كاعادتك ايها الاخ الجميل

   هلا اخي  أسف على التاخير   الكيبل والله اعلم فوق 1.6264 وباختراق 1.6307  هدف بإذن الله 1.6415 وللمعلومية هدف اول  وله اهداف اخرى  بمجرد اختراقنا للنقطة 1.6307 ندخل بموجة على المدى القريب والله اعلم  فأنت راقب النقطتين فوق 1.6264 للصعود وهي الستوب للشراء   تحت 1.6307 للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع  والله الموفق

----------


## قمة الفيبو

بارك الله فيك   اخي الجميل رايك في اليورو دولار

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك   اخي الجميل رايك في اليورو دولار

 اليورو دولار والله اعلم  الان السعر عند 1.4570 هذا ذكرته سابقا كهدف له ومتوقع يصعد لل 1.4600  المهم الان الصعود الحالي هو لمنطقة تصحيح حتى 1.4620  مالم يخترق 1.4647 فهو للنزول وهدف النزول 1.4110  في حال اخترق 1.4647 فهو للصعود ودخلنا بموجه صاعده وننسى النزول  فأنت راقبه الان مالم يخترق 1.4647 فهو للبيع وهي الستوب  والله الموفق

----------


## قمة الفيبو

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خير ... والله يوفقك دنيا واخره

----------


## aljameel

> اريد رائيك فى aud/usd

   اخي أسف على التاخير  الاسترالي دولاروالله اعلم  مجرد يصعد فوق 9300 هدفه بإذن الله 9410\9500  تحت 9200 هدفه بإذن الله 9130 وله اهداف اخرى قد تصل به تحت 9000  الان متوقع فوق 9225 يصعد بإذن الله 9295  مجرد صعد لها راقبه بعدها لو واصل وصعد فوق 9300 تمسك به  الستوب للبيع 9270  الستوب للشراء 9220  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله  
> وجزاك الله خير ... والله يوفقك دنيا واخره

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم  انا بالامس ذكرت هدفه بإذن الله 144 ولازال الهدف قائم حتى لو صعد لل 150 مجرد يخترق 150.35  تاكيد لصعوده لهدف بإذن الله 152.90  الان نراقب التالي   النقطة 148.65 تحتها متوقع نزول بإذن الله  فوقها متوقع صعود بإذن الله  الان في حال نزل وكسر 147.30 هدفه بإذن الله 145.65  وطبعا هدفنا التالي 144.15  ومجرد يصل لهدفنا 144.15 تتوالى الاهداف الاخرى فيكون والله اعلم مشواره بعيد بالنزول  بالنهاية لمن يجيد التعامل معه سيجني الكثير  النقطة 148.65 هي الستوب للبيع والشراء  تاكيد الشراء هي اختراق 150.30 ولكن مجرد يخترق الهاي 149.56 نتوقع مواصلة الصعود  فرضا نزل ولم يكسر 147.30 فممكن التعامل معها كاستوب لشراء وهكذا   والله الموفق

----------


## sarmad66

> المجنون والله اعلم  انا بالامس ذكرت هدفه بإذن الله 144 ولازال الهدف قائم حتى لو صعد لل 150 مجرد يخترق 150.35  تاكيد لصعوده لهدف بإذن الله 152.90  الان نراقب التالي   النقطة 148.65 تحتها متوقع نزول بإذن الله  فوقها متوقع صعود بإذن الله  الان في حال نزل وكسر 147.30 هدفه بإذن الله 145.65  وطبعا هدفنا التالي 144.15  ومجرد يصل لهدفنا 144.15 تتوالى الاهداف الاخرى فيكون والله اعلم مشواره بعيد بالنزول  بالنهاية لمن يجيد التعامل معه سيجني الكثير  النقطة 148.65 هي الستوب للبيع والشراء  تاكيد الشراء هي اختراق 150.30 ولكن مجرد يخترق الهاي 149.56 نتوقع مواصلة الصعود  فرضا نزل ولم يكسر 147.30 فممكن التعامل معها كاستوب لشراء وهكذا   والله الموفق

 بارك الله فيك على الجهود ممكن اعرف اليورو ين الى اين سيصل هل سيكمل ام يرتد

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  لمحبي الدولار ين  والله اعلم  تحت 92.15 فهو للنزول بإذن الله   السعر الحالي 91.33  الان نراقب 91.45 مالم يصعد فوقها وهي الستوب فهو نازل لهدف بإذن الله 90.45  في حال صعد فو 91.45 متوقع صعوده لل 91.70\80 ومنها يرتد للنزول لنفس الهدف + 20 بإذن الله  المهم في حال صعد لل 91.70\80 الستوب 92 او 92.15  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك على الجهود ممكن اعرف اليورو ين الى اين سيصل هل سيكمل ام يرتد

 والله اعلم 
هو بموجه صاعده هدفها الاول 135  
فانت راقبه  عند 133 تحتها نزول فوقها صعود والله اعلم 
في حال النزول ونزل تحت 132 متوقع هدف له 130.75 بكسر اللو 131.20 
مجرد يصل لهدف يلغى الموجه الصاعدة والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم يوم موفق للجميع

----------


## yaserrr

الله يستر عليك ويوفقنا واياك ماقصرت

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار والله اعلم  الان السعر عند 1.4570 هذا ذكرته سابقا كهدف له ومتوقع يصعد لل 1.4600  المهم الان الصعود الحالي هو لمنطقة تصحيح حتى 1.4620  مالم يخترق 1.4647 فهو للنزول وهدف النزول 1.4110  في حال اخترق 1.4647 فهو للصعود ودخلنا بموجه صاعده وننسى النزول  فأنت راقبه الان مالم يخترق 1.4647 فهو للبيع وهي الستوب  والله الموفق

   اليورو دولار والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.4495  لمن دخل به بيع يراقب التالي  مراقبة النقطة 1.4480 فوقها متوقع ارتداد له  في حال ارتد متوقع الصعود لل 1.4600+20 باختراق 1.4540   لو نزل تحت 1.4480 متوقع مواصلة النزول وبكسر 1.4430 ثم 1.4405  بنقول بإذن الله باي باي له لهدفه بإذن الله 1.4110  المهم النقطة 1.4647 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول  تحتها نزول فوقها صعود في صعود  وننسى النزول والله اعلم   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> هلا اخي  أسف على التاخير   الكيبل والله اعلم فوق 1.6264 وباختراق 1.6307  هدف بإذن الله 1.6415 وللمعلومية هدف اول  وله اهداف اخرى  بمجرد اختراقنا للنقطة 1.6307 ندخل بموجة على المدى القريب والله اعلم  فأنت راقب النقطتين فوق 1.6264 للصعود وهي الستوب للشراء   تحت 1.6307 للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع   والله الموفق

 الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6264 انا حددت النقطة 1.6264 فوقها متوقع صعود تحتها متوقع نزول فهو الان يتراوح عندها فوق تحت  الان مراقبة التالي    في حال كان فوق 1.6264 واخترق 1.6295 متوقع يخترق 1.6307 والله اعلم فيكون للصعود  كما ذكرت وننسى النزول وهدفه الاول بإذن الله 1.6415  في حال كان تحت 1.6264 ثم نزل تحت 1.6235 يطمئن نوع ما بالنزول كسر 1.6160 والله اعلم المجال مفتوح له بالنزول حتى 1.5800  من يجيد التعامل مع هذه المعطيات بإذن الله يجني الكثير منه  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار والله اعلم  تكمله لم سبق  وجوده تحت 1.4500 واغلاق الساعة الحالية تحت 1.4500  والله اعلم اقرب للنزول ومتوقع مواصلة النزول  والله الموفق  أسف عدلت المشاركة بين الساعة السابقة والحاليه أسف على الغلط

----------


## حماده مدحت

الله يوفقك الكيبل برايك لان طلوع بعد ضرب 6295 :Asvc:

----------


## aljameel

شارت لليورو بمؤاشر تكلمت به بالسابق احد مؤاشرات الايمي بروكر  وذكرت من اجمل المؤاشرات ويغنيك عن الكل  رغبت بارفاقه حتى الاستفادة منه وساشرح عليه   انا مرقف الخطوط الثلاثه به ب 123  1 هو يدل على الاتجاه  بالبايه هو ابلغني بتجاه اليورو نزول لوقت الحالي  وضع مساره جانبي  2 و 3 لو تقاطعو قبل دخول السعر للغيمة لا اكدت النزول انما لم يتقاطعو ولا زالو بمسار جانبي  من قبل ذكرت الغيمة الحمراء تدل على النزول والخضراء تدل على الصعود  الان بالشارت غيمة خضراء فتعتبر بدايتها دعم اول ونهايتها دعم ثاني  بدايتها تمثل 1.4500 نهايتها تمثل 1.4405  الان داخل الغيمة نتوقع بنزول خارج الغيمة نتوقع بصعود

----------


## aljameel

> الله يوفقك الكيبل برايك لان طلوع بعد ضرب 6295

 نعم اخي بإذن الله للصعود ومتوقع اختراق 1.6307  وباختراقها ننسى النزول ودخولنا بموجه على المدى القريب هدفها الاول بإذن الله 1.6415  والله الموفق

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم اخي الجميل كم ممكن ينزل الباوند يصحح حتى نشترية وشكرا لك

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم الان دخلنا بموجه صاعدة هدفها الاول بإذن الله 1.6415  فاي نزول استغلاله للشراء   صحيح هو وصل 1.6306 انما انا اضع بالغالب 5 نقاط كاحتياط لفرق منصات التداول   الان دخلنا بموجه صاعدة   موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي الجميل كم ممكن ينزل الباوند يصحح حتى نشترية وشكرا لك

 حتى اللحظة لا اتوقع نزوله تحت 1.6235 ولكن كل شي وارد 
وبصراحة لا ارى له نزول الان تصحيحي غير واضح لدي حتى اللحظة 
ومجرد ارى نزول تصحيحى إذن الله سابلغ عنه واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بوقته بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم نراكم فجراً بإذن الله 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## قمة الفيبو

ترجع بالسلامة  
وفي امان الله

----------


## aljameel

> ترجع بالسلامة  
> وفي امان الله

 الله يسلمك 
انا صحيت من النوم على مشاركتك 
لحضات لك هديه بستوب صغير

----------


## قمة الفيبو

صح النوم  
صباحك مثل اسمك .... 
لبى قلبك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي  148.85  عامل نموذج على الديلي دبل توب   الستوب 148.95\149  او الستوب 149.55  ولكن لو صعد فوق 149 اخذ الحذر يكون البيع من اقرب نقطة للـ  149.55  الذي حيرني بالستوب هو لدي نفس البرنامج الميتاترايدر 4على جهازين واختلفت معي الشمعات على الديلي ولا اعرف السبب فاحترت فوضعت استوبان  اوكي  هدف النموذج بإذن الله 146   في حال نزل تحت 145.90 لديه هدف اخر ساحدده فيما بعد بإذن الله  وهدف موجه هابطة تحت 149.55 حاليه بإذن الله 145.65  اذا توفقنا بإذن الله عند الاهداف لكل حادث حديث  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم اخي الجميل اين افضل نقطة لشراء الباوند دولار وبارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

سبحان الله اثناء ارسالي للمشاركة صعد لل 148.96 وبسرعة نزل 148.70

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي الجميل اين افضل نقطة لشراء الباوند دولار وبارك الله فيك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
لحضه ياحلو

----------


## أبو محمد.

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> لحضه ياحلو

  انت الاحلى

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 148.85  عامل نموذج على الديلي دبل توب   الستوب 148.95\149  او الستوب 149.55  ولكن لو صعد فوق 149 اخذ الحذر يكون البيع من اقرب نقطة للـ 149.55  الذي حيرني بالستوب هو لدي نفس البرنامج الميتاترايدر 4على جهازين واختلفت معي الشمعات على الديلي ولا اعرف السبب فاحترت فوضعت استوبان اوكي  هدف النموذج بإذن الله 146   في حال نزل تحت 145.90 لديه هدف اخر ساحدده فيما بعد بإذن الله  وهدف موجه هابطة تحت 149.55 حاليه بإذن الله 145.65  اذا توفقنا بإذن الله عند الاهداف لكل حادث حديث  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   أسف جداً على الغلط كاتب بالشارت رأس وكتفين  الصح دبل توب  عقلي مشغول برأس وكتفين كنت ببحث عنه سامحونا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6285  بالاول كما ذكرت هدف موجه على المدى القريب بإذن الله 1.6415  الكيبل عامل دبل بوتوم على الديلي هدفه بإذن الله 1.7100  اولا يجب عمل نفس الشارت لديكم ومتابعته مع الايام  بالوضع الحالي الدبل بوتوم بيقول فوق 1.6235\30 صاعد  في حال النزول نراقب الترند المربوط مابين القاعين  كسر الترند يبطل النوذج والله اعلم  واي نزول له يتم الشراء من اقرب نقطة للترند والستوب خط الترند  المهم هذه التوصية ليست ليوم انما للايام القادمه رسم نفس الشارت ومراقبته

----------


## قمة الفيبو

موفق باذن الله ....  
كنه عارف انك كاتب عنه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aymanforex

اخى الجميل برجاء توضيح هل ترى اى تصحيح للكيبل فى الوقت الحالى ام انه سيواصل الصعود 
ولو تكرم يا حبيبنا اليورو دولار علشان و الله محيارنى لا فهمله طلوع من نزول ...

----------


## BRUFEN

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيفك أبو مروان إن شاء الله بخير 
ممكن وجهة نظر في الي حصل هو 
دمار شامل ولا مجرد تصحيح

----------


## أبو محمد.

يعني كم ممكن ينزل يصحح حتى نشتري

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4530  عامل نموذج دبل بوتوم على الديلي هدفه بإذن الله 1.5200  المهم فوق 1.4300 وهي الستوب على مدي الايام القادمه   الان الستوب الحالي 1.4490  كموجه صاعده على المدى القريب والمتوسط تتاكد باختراق 1.5647  مجرد اختراقنا للـ 1.4647 مفتاح اولى لموجه صاعده عامه هدفها الاول بإذن الله  1.5200 وهدفها الثاني بإذن الله 1.5600  تاكيد الموجه باختراقنا 1.4933  الان في حال اخترق 1.4647 يدخلنا بموجه على المدى القريب والمتوسط هل الموجتان توصلنا للـ 1.4933 لتاكيد الموجه العامه اتوقع والله اعلم توصلنا بإذن الله  أنا وضعت لكم التوصية على المدى القريب والبعيد اتمنى الاستفادة منها بقدر المستطاع  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  انا نسيت ارسم بالشارت خط ترند بين القاعين فانتم ارسموه لديكم هو الستوب على مدى الايام القادمه اي كسر له يبطل النموذج والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل برجاء توضيح هل ترى اى تصحيح للكيبل فى الوقت الحالى ام انه سيواصل الصعود 
> ولو تكرم يا حبيبنا اليورو دولار علشان و الله محيارنى لا فهمله طلوع من نزول ...

 اخي حتى اللحظة غير واضح لي تصحيح انما اي نزول استغله للشراء  
والستوب 1.6235    

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> كيفك أبو مروان إن شاء الله بخير 
> ممكن وجهة نظر في الي حصل هو 
> دمار شامل ولا مجرد تصحيح

 اخي مافهمت قصدك    

> يعني كم ممكن ينزل يصحح حتى نشتري

 نفس الاجابة اي نزول اشترى والستوب 1.6235

----------


## BRUFEN

أنا أقصد الطلوع الساحق لجميع العملات 
هل هو شيئ طبيعي

----------


## aljameel

هذا شارت للدولار اندكس على الاسبوعي  ماهي توقعاتكم وخاصة لو اغلق الاسبوعي تحت خط الترند واتوقع الاغلاق والله اعلم  خط الترند تقريبا 77.20  ماهي مصير العملات المرتبطة بالدولار الاجابة لديكم

----------


## أبو محمد.

انا بعت من شوي من6299 اين تنصحني اخرج منة باقرب هدف وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> انا بعت من شوي من6299 اين تنصحني اخرج منة باقرب هدف وشكرا

 اخي انا الصعود هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم 
ولكن انصحك بوضع الستوب على نقطة الدخول واي مربح خير وبركة 
وراقب 1.6235\30 في حال نزل تحتها ممكن ينزل بعض الشي 
وحتى اكون صادق لا اتوقع نزوله تحتها ولكن كل شي وارد

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> هذا شارت للدولار اندكس على الاسبوعي  ماهي توقعاتكم وخاصة لو اغلق الاسبوعي تحت خط الترند واتوقع الاغلاق والله اعلم  خط الترند تقريبا 77.20  ماهي مصير العملات المرتبطة بالدولار الاجابة لديكم

 فى هذه الحالة والله اعلم سيتم ارتفاع اليورو دولار والباوند دولار

----------


## أبو محمد.

انا وضعت هدفي على6275 وعلى الله مارايك

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ما رايك بالاسترالى دولار يا ابو مروان بعد ظهور الخبر الايجابى عليه تحياتى

----------


## aljameel

> ما رايك بالاسترالى دولار يا ابو مروان بعد ظهور الخبر الايجابى عليه تحياتى

 والله اعلم الاسترالي دولار  لديه الان هدف قريب بإذن الله 9315  مجرد وصوله للهدف يتولد هدف اخر اول بإذن الله 9410  وله هدف ثاني تقريبا 9500  والله الموفق  الستوب 9270   في حال نزل تحت 9270 ولا اتوقع انما للاحتياط  يتم الشراء من اقرب نقطة للـ 9230 وهي الستوب   لديه مقاومة قوية عند 9325 اتوقع بيخترقها بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4530  عامل نموذج دبل بوتوم على الديلي هدفه بإذن الله 1.5200  المهم فوق 1.4300 وهي الستوب على مدي الايام القادمه   الان الستوب الحالي 1.4490  كموجه صاعده على المدى القريب والمتوسط تتاكد باختراق 1.5647  مجرد اختراقنا للـ 1.4647 مفتاح اولى لموجه صاعده عامه هدفها الاول بإذن الله 1.5200 وهدفها الثاني بإذن الله 1.5600  تاكيد الموجه باختراقنا 1.4933  الان في حال اخترق 1.4647 يدخلنا بموجه على المدى القريب والمتوسط هل الموجتان توصلنا للـ 1.4933 لتاكيد الموجه العامه اتوقع والله اعلم توصلنا بإذن الله  أنا وضعت لكم التوصية على المدى القريب والبعيد اتمنى الاستفادة منها بقدر المستطاع  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  انا نسيت ارسم بالشارت خط ترند بين القاعين فانتم ارسموه لديكم هو الستوب على مدى الايام القادمه اي كسر له يبطل النموذج والله اعلم

   الان والله اعلم فوق 1.4490 وباختراق 1.4555  لديه هدف بإذن الله 1.4635  والله الموفق

----------


## أروى4

ماذا عن الفرنك؟

----------


## aljameel

> ماذا عن الفرنك؟

 الفرنك مع اي عمله

----------


## أروى4

مع الدولار

----------


## aljameel

> ماذا عن الفرنك؟

 الدولار فرنك والله اعلم  ان من يوم الاثنين وانا براقبه   هو له هدف بإذن الله 9600  هو المفروض يصعد لل 1.0620 ومنها ينزل للهدف 9600  هو صعد لل 1.0507 هل اكتفى بالصعود الله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.0168  الان انتي راقبيه تحت 1.0210 متوقع النزول بإذن الله وهي الستوب للبيع  امامه دعم قوي عند 1.0130 بكسره متوقع مواصلة النزول  لاهداف بإذن الله 1.0090 و 1.0045  لو واصل نزول بعد 1.0040 متوقع بإذن الله   مواصلة النزول  على مراحل حتى هدفه بإذن الله 9600  والله الموفق

----------


## أروى4

انا عندى شراء من 1,0209  و من 1,0184 ماذا افعل؟

----------


## aljameel

> انا عندى شراء من 1,0209 و من 1,0184 ماذا افعل؟

 والله صعب الاجابة الان ولكن اتوقع والله اعلم 
النقطتان 1.0180 والنقطة 1.0140 
ااول وحده يصل لها هي من تحدد اتجاهه  
فرضا لو صعد لل 1.0180 قبل ماينزل لل 1.0140 
اتوقع يصل سعرك والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   لمحبي الدولار ين  والله اعلم  تحت 92.15 فهو للنزول بإذن الله   السعر الحالي 91.33  الان نراقب 91.45 مالم يصعد فوقها وهي الستوب فهو نازل لهدف بإذن الله 90.45  في حال صعد فو 91.45 متوقع صعوده لل 91.70\80 ومنها يرتد للنزول لنفس الهدف + 20 بإذن الله  المهم في حال صعد لل 91.70\80 الستوب 92 او 92.15   موفقين بإذن الله

   للمشااااهدة والله الموفق  هذه المشاركة وضعتها امس عصرا  هو الان صعد لل 91.66 تقريبا نقطة التصحيح ومتوقع النزول  المهم راقبوه من يلاغب به يضع الستوب نقطة الارتداد او يضع الستوب الذي يناسبه  والله الموفق

----------


## أروى4

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5637  انا من قبل وصيت عليه من 1.6020 وحددت اهدافه الحمد لله اخر هدف له 1.5400  بالرغم متوقع له بعد الهدف  اهداف اخرى بإذن الله  المهم وذكرت في حال ارتد من 1.5500 متوقع تصحيح له   وحددت التصحي عند 1.5560 لل 1.5580 وفي حال اخترق 1.5585 متوقع التصحيح عند 1.5750/80 هو صعد لل 1.5790 وارتد منها   وللاسف انا نسيته مع غمرة العملات   الان الهدف بإذن الله لا زال قائم اللـــ 1.5400  فمن يرغب به ساضع لكم كذا استوب فأنتم اختارو مايتاسبكم او ضعو استوب مناسب لكم  1.5655 / 1.5680 /1.5700 / 1.5720  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

السلام عليكم 
هلا بالاخ الجميل ابو مروان 
نظرتك فى قروب الين للفترة القادمة 
اقصد هل الين فى قوة ام ضعف امام جميع العملات  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## لينا1

ممكن اعرف توقيت المنتدى اي بلد

----------


## soliter

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اللهم بارك   لنا ولهم يارب 
ابو مروان ما رائيك ف المجنون الان وقد اقترب علي استوب البيع بفارق نقطه واحده  
هل نقدم الاستوب علي 150.00 
150.30 
عل اساس ان الين لم يرتد بعد واغلق شمعه الاربع سعات الماضيه عند 
91.76

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير جميعا 
أسف اخواني واخواتي نمت لي ساعتين استعداد لليوم 
بإذن الله اليوم معكم 
والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا 
يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## الماس

صباح النور اخوي الجميل
منتظرين توصياتك
بس ياليت تشوف لنا وضع المجنون
واشكرك على تحليلك السابق لـaud.cad
تحليلك طلع بمحله
متابعه معاكم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> هلا بالاخ الجميل ابو مروان 
> نظرتك فى قروب الين للفترة القادمة 
> اقصد هل الين فى قوة ام ضعف امام جميع العملات  
> بارك الله فيك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فعلا سؤال وجيه 
اتذكر ولست متاكد في برنامج من ضمنه ين اندكس 
البرامج التي لدي لايوجد بها ان موجود لديك اتمنى اعطائي البيانات فريم الساعة على الاقل ثلاث سنوات ومنها نتعرف على الين هل هو بضعف ام قوة

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن اعرف توقيت المنتدى اي بلد

 السعودية

----------


## BRUFEN

يعني الصعود لجميع العملات تصحيح

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
> اللهم بارك لنا ولهم يارب 
> ابو مروان ما رائيك ف المجنون الان وقد اقترب علي استوب البيع بفارق نقطه واحده   هل نقدم الاستوب علي 150.00  150.30 
> عل اساس ان الين لم يرتد بعد واغلق شمعه الاربع سعات الماضيه عند 
> 91.76

   اليوم مصبح بأسئله تسعد منكم تدل على مضمون  والله افرح اذا رأيت مشاركة وخاصة بها نقاط مدروسه  شوف ياحلو  سارفق شارت وانت الحكم  الشارت بيقو تحت خط الترند فهو للنزول   هذا في حال صعد فوق 149.58  منها والله اعلم يتكون دبل توب اخر بدل الحالي ولكن يحتاج مراقبه كاغلاق اليوم تحت الخط   نقطة الاصتدام بالترند تقريبا 150.25 \27 المهم لايصعد فوق 150.30  مجرد يخترق 150.30 ننسى النزول ويدخلنا بموجه صاعده والله اعلم  هدفها الاول بإذن الله 151.15  هدفها الثاني بإذن الله 151.70  هدفها الثالث بإذن الله 152.90

----------


## aljameel

> يعني الصعود لجميع العملات تصحيح

  
لا اخي انت فهمان غلط 
الكيبل للصعود 
اليورو حتى اللحظة لم يؤكد الصعود الا اذا اخترق 1.4647 
ولكن الان متوقع صعود له لل 1.4630 ومنها نحكم عليه هل بيواصل او يكتفى بالصعود في حال اكتفى ممكن ندخل بيع والستوب 1.4647 
ولكن بحذر  في حال واصل واخترق بندخل بموجه صاعدة بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> صباح النور اخوي الجميل
> منتظرين توصياتك
> بس ياليت تشوف لنا وضع المجنون
> واشكرك على تحليلك السابق لـaud.cad
> تحليلك طلع بمحله
> متابعه معاكم

 لا شكر على واجب 
ويشرفنا متابعتك

----------


## soliter

> اليوم مصبح بأسئله تسعد منكم تدل على مضمون  والله افرح اذا رأيت مشاركة وخاصة بها نقاط مدروسه  شوف ياحلو  سارفق شارت وانت الحكم  الشارت بيقو تحت خط الترند فهو للنزول   هذا في حال صعد فوق 149.58  منها والله اعلم يتكون دبل توب اخر بدل الحالي ولكن يحتاج مراقبه كاغلاق اليوم تحت الخط   نقطة الاصتدام بالترند تقريبا 150.25 \27 المهم لايصعد فوق 150.30  مجرد يخترق 150.30 ننسى النزول ويدخلنا بموجه صاعده والله اعلم  هدفها الاول بإذن الله 151.15  هدفها الثاني بإذن الله 151.70  هدفها الثالث بإذن الله 152.90

 بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
ولكن لكي يكتمل سيناريو الهبوط  
لابد للساحر ان يغلق اسفل 91.20 ولو شمعه اربع سعات 
والله اعلاء واعلام 
شكرا للاهتمام

----------


## aljameel

ساضع 3 شارتات للكيبل  كلهم بيقولو صاعد تقريبا للـــ 1.6477  طبعا انا من بداية الاسبوع والاسبوع الماضي ذكرت في حال اخترق 1.6307  سيذهب للـ 1.6470 امس انا ذكرت الهدف 1.6415 وذكرت له هدف اخر بإذن الله 1.6500 تقريبا  المؤاشرات هذه لدي من مايقارب سنتان حصلت عليه من احد المعارف الاجنبيه المهم بسبب ما فقدتها من جهازي وفقدت من زودني بها هي عبارة عن استراتجيات + مؤاشرات بحثت بالانتر نت عنه مايقارب السنه حتى يئست منها  والحمد لله امس بالصدفة وجدتها باني رافعها على احد الاميلات وناسي رفعي لها ماتصدقو فرحتي بها   الحمد لله مالدي بتوفيق الله افضل منها ولكن بتدعم تحليلي والرجوع لها عند الحيرة واكيد مفيدة   بالرغم معلومتي متواضعة مثلا بالهارمونيك والاهم بذلك انكم بتستفيدو منها واكيد المنتدى مئلي بالمبدعين وإن شاء الله مابيقصرو بشرحها وبالذات harmonic  أنشاء الله ساضعها كامله بموضوع مستقل يستفيد منها الكل  وللمعلومية لاتوجد بالمنتديات من الامس حتى اللحظة بحثتبجميع محركات البحث والمنتديات العربيه والاجنبيه ولم اجد لها ذكر بما اعرف والله اعلم  الا بالمتداول العربي وهي اهداء مني لهذا الصرح ولكم  بإذن الله ساحاول اضعها اليوم وسابلغكم به  الشارت الاول Wolfe Wave  الشارت الثاني Divergence  الشارت الثالث harmonic  لو دققتم بالشارت الاول والثاني معطى الهدف 1.6477  الشارت الثالث معطى الهدف على شكل مستطيل على طريقة اليوت هي بالاساس harmonic موجات اليوت

----------


## aljameel

لدي بالمؤاشرات مشكله نفس المشكلة واجهتني ببدايتها 
اما بها فايروس اما بها ملفات تجسس  
او اخر لا اعرف السبب ساحاول جاهدا اجد لها حل 
المهم بالعافية حتى حصلت المتوقع لدرجة بدخل المنتدى الكتابات لايوجد انما رموز غير مفهومه 
بالاخير الجهاز لا ينطق 
المهم ساعطي عن باقي العملات توقعاتها  
ان صدقت التوقعات فهي فدى لهم الجهاز ولو انه IBM  
بعد عناء معهم هذا ماطلعت به  
المجنون  المتوقع صعود  151.40  بيع الهدف 144.30
وتقريبا نفس الهدف انما الصعود للـ 15140هذا محيرني انا تقريبا واضعه هدف اول في حال صعد فوق 150.30 وله اهداف اخرى والله اعلم 
والشارت المرفق لمؤاشر الهارمونك للمجنون من يعرف اسرار يعطيتا مصدقيته بامانه انا معلومتي متوسطة بالهارمونك ولكن حسب قرائتي له الصعود لل 151.40 بيع من والهدف 144.30 
اليورو دولار الهارمونك
 المتوقع نزول1.4330 شراء الهدف 1.4700
وتقريبا نفس الشارت الذي ارفقته اليوم فجر كدبل بوتوم كتوقع في حال نزل شراء من 1.4330
تحت 1.4480 انما الهدف فرق كبير 
الدولار ين الهارمونك
تقريبا نفس توصيتي عليه انما فرقت 5 نقاط  بالستوب انا واضع الستوب 92.15والهدف نفسه
 المتوقع صعود 92.20 بيع والهدف  90.20 
هل يصدق ام لا الله اعلم نراقب ونحكم عليهم ولو حكمي الاول احد اجهزتي لاتنطق
هم السبب ام غيرهم الله اعلم 
الشارت للمجنون هارمونك

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4530  عامل نموذج دبل بوتوم على الديلي هدفه بإذن الله 1.5200  المهم فوق 1.4300 وهي الستوب على مدي الايام القادمه   الان الستوب الحالي 1.4490  كموجه صاعده على المدى القريب والمتوسط تتاكد باختراق 1.5647  مجرد اختراقنا للـ 1.4647 مفتاح اولى لموجه صاعده عامه هدفها الاول بإذن الله 1.5200 وهدفها الثاني بإذن الله 1.5600  تاكيد الموجه باختراقنا 1.4933  الان في حال اخترق 1.4647 يدخلنا بموجه على المدى القريب والمتوسط هل الموجتان توصلنا للـ 1.4933 لتاكيد الموجه العامه اتوقع والله اعلم توصلنا بإذن الله  أنا وضعت لكم التوصية على المدى القريب والبعيد اتمنى الاستفادة منها بقدر المستطاع  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  انا نسيت ارسم بالشارت خط ترند بين القاعين فانتم ارسموه لديكم هو الستوب على مدى الايام القادمه اي كسر له يبطل النموذج والله اعلم

   هذه التوصية انزلتها اليوم فجرا  لليورو دولار  السعر الحالي 1.4497  الان في حال نزل تحت 1.4480 متوقع والله اعلم 1.4435  ومتوقع نزول بعد 1.4435 اما بيواصل او يصعد تقريبا ند 1.4490 + - ومنها ينزل تقريبا لل 1.4390 وعند ها لكل حادث حديث  المهم رسم نفس الشارت لديكم على الديلي واخذ خط ترند بين القاعين انا لم اعمل بالشارت المرفق  لايوجد خط ترند  الستوب هو عدم كسر الترند والشراء من اقرب نقطة للترند  والله الموفق

----------


## aymanforex

اليورو - دولار 
برجاء توضيح هل نزوله تحت 4480 اليوم يلغى الصعود الى 4630 التى تحدثنا عنها فجرا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 148.85  عامل نموذج على الديلي دبل توب   الستوب 148.95\149  او الستوب 149.55  ولكن لو صعد فوق 149 اخذ الحذر يكون البيع من اقرب نقطة للـ 149.55  الذي حيرني بالستوب هو لدي نفس البرنامج الميتاترايدر 4على جهازين واختلفت معي الشمعات على الديلي ولا اعرف السبب فاحترت فوضعت استوبان اوكي  هدف النموذج بإذن الله 146   في حال نزل تحت 145.90 لديه هدف اخر ساحدده فيما بعد بإذن الله  وهدف موجه هابطة تحت 149.55 حاليه بإذن الله 145.65  اذا توفقنا بإذن الله عند الاهداف لكل حادث حديث  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> اليوم مصبح بأسئله تسعد منكم تدل على مضمون   والله افرح اذا رأيت مشاركة وخاصة بها نقاط مدروسه  شوف ياحلو سارفق شارت وانت الحكم  الشارت بيقو تحت خط الترند فهو للنزول   هذا في حال صعد فوق 149.58  منها والله اعلم يتكون دبل توب اخر بدل الحالي ولكن يحتاج مراقبه كاغلاق اليوم تحت الخط   نقطة الاصتدام بالترند تقريبا 150.25 \27 المهم لايصعد فوق 150.30  مجرد يخترق 150.30 ننسى النزول ويدخلنا بموجه صاعده والله اعلم  هدفها الاول بإذن الله 151.15  هدفها الثاني بإذن الله 151.70  هدفها الثالث بإذن الله 152.90

   وهذا ماتوقعته للمجنون  للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## منى شعير

أخي الكريم ,تحية طيبة بالنسبة للمجنون لدي وجهة نظري أود أن أشرحها من المحتمل أن تكون صحيحة أم لا. 
أنا أري ان هناك منطقة مقاومة قوية عند خط 149.60 حاول كسرها أكثر من مرة و خاصة في شمعة الساعة 12 بتوقيت السعودية و لما وصل السعر الي 149.96 إرتد مرة أخري في نفس الشمعة, و الشمعة الحالية فتحت علي نفس خط المقاومة أعتقد أنه لن يستطيع كسرها مرة أخري فبالتالي الهبوط أقوي, هذا وجهة نظري و أتمني رأيك الكريم 
و لسيادتكم فائق إحترامي 
مني شعير

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6285  بالاول كما ذكرت هدف موجه على المدى القريب بإذن الله 1.6415  الكيبل عامل دبل بوتوم على الديلي هدفه بإذن الله 1.7100  اولا يجب عمل نفس الشارت لديكم ومتابعته مع الايام  بالوضع الحالي الدبل بوتوم بيقول فوق 1.6235\30 صاعد  في حال النزول نراقب الترند المربوط مابين القاعين  كسر الترند يبطل النوذج والله اعلم  واي نزول له يتم الشراء من اقرب نقطة للترند والستوب خط الترند  المهم هذه التوصية ليست ليوم انما للايام القادمه رسم نفس الشارت ومراقبته

   الكيبل والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6277   في حال نزل تحت 1.6230 يفضل الانتظار حتى التاكد من  والدخول من منطقة جيدة تكون واضحة الان بصراحة  من الصعب الحكم علية ولا ارغب بوضع نقطة مجازفة في حال نزل تحت 1.6230  بالوضع الحالي الستوب للشراء 1.6230 والشراء يفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب  وتوقعي حتى اللحظة ان لا يتزل تحت 1.6230 ولكن كل شي وارد  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو - دولار 
> برجاء توضيح هل نزوله تحت 4480 اليوم يلغى الصعود الى 4630 التى تحدثنا عنها فجرا

 اخي انا ذكرت كالتالي  فوق 1.4490 واختراق 1.4555 متوقع هدف بإذن الله 1.4630  هو صعد للنقطة بالتمام 1.4555 على بياناتب بالميتاترايدر ولم يخترقها وبرامج اخرى بتقول صعد 1.4553/54 فلو اخترقها بنقطة لتاكد صعوده والله اعلم  والله شي بحير اما هي بالصدفه اما مدروس الصعود لنقطة ما كالنقطة 1.4555  ولازال الصعود قائم حتى اللحضه والله اعلم فوق 1.4490/80  فانت راقب من اقرب تقطة لل 1.4490/80 وادخل شراء بعد مراقبه  ويفضل الستوب لايتجاوز 10 نقاط ومجرد يصعد ارفع الستوب لنقطة دخولك والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الكريم ,تحية طيبة بالنسبة للمجنون لدي وجهة نظري أود أن أشرحها من المحتمل أن تكون صحيحة أم لا. 
> أنا أري ان هناك منطقة مقاومة قوية عند خط 149.60 حاول كسرها أكثر من مرة و خاصة في شمعة الساعة 12 بتوقيت السعودية و لما وصل السعر الي 149.96 إرتد مرة أخري في نفس الشمعة, و الشمعة الحالية فتحت علي نفس خط المقاومة أعتقد أنه لن يستطيع كسرها مرة أخري فبالتالي الهبوط أقوي, هذا وجهة نظري و أتمني رأيك الكريم 
> و لسيادتكم فائق إحترامي 
> مني شعير

 لحضات من فظلك واوضح ما اراه والله اعلم 
سؤال ولو تطفل  شعير ام شقير 
تحياتي

----------


## aymanforex

> هذه التوصية انزلتها اليوم فجرا لليورو دولار  السعر الحالي 1.4497  الان في حال نزل تحت 1.4480 متوقع والله اعلم 1.4435  ومتوقع نزول بعد 1.4435 اما بيواصل او يصعد تقريبا ند 1.4490 + - ومنها ينزل تقريبا لل 1.4390 وعند ها لكل حادث حديث  المهم رسم نفس الشارت لديكم على الديلي واخذ خط ترند بين القاعين انا لم اعمل بالشارت المرفق لايوجد خط ترند  الستوب هو عدم كسر الترند والشراء من اقرب نقطة للترند   والله الموفق

  هو ارتد من 4495 اللى بيمثل 23 فيبو زى ما علمتنا بعتقد ان شاء الله بيواصل الصعود وباختراق الهاي 4478-4480 بيواصل الصعود للهدف اللى انت حددته برجاء التعقيب احاول اجتهد زى معلمتنا فى انتظار الرد

----------


## aljameel

بصدق اول مرة بحيرني المجنون 
الصبر لحضات احد امرين  ساجني عليه ام يجني علي الحساب

----------


## aymanforex

> اخي انا ذكرت كالتالي  فوق 1.4490 واختراق 1.4555 متوقع هدف بإذن الله 1.4630  هو صعد للنقطة بالتمام 1.4555 على بياناتب بالميتاترايدر ولم يخترقها وبرامج اخرى بتقول صعد 1.4553/54 فلو اخترقها بنقطة لتاكد صعوده والله اعلم  والله شي بحير اما هي بالصدفه اما مدروس الصعود لنقطة ما كالنقطة 1.4555  ولازال الصعود قائم حتى اللحضه والله اعلم فوق 1.4490/80  فانت راقب من اقرب تقطة لل 1.4490/80 وادخل شراء بعد مراقبه  ويفضل الستوب لايتجاوز 10 نقاط ومجرد يصعد ارفع الستوب لنقطة دخولك والله الموفق

 والله شكلها مدروسه سارلى 3 ايام متحير فيه والله 
بيلمس النقاط المححدة وبيغير و على هذا المنوال 
بنراقبه وربنا يوفق

----------


## soliter

*شكرا ابو مروان عل المتابعه الدقيقه منك    جزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## منى شعير

المجنون  
شكرا جزيلا لردك السريع الحقيقة انا واخدة المجنون صعود حينما كسر خط المقاومة و لكن حينما ارتد عند خط المقاومة الآن , اظن ان الرؤية اتضحت نوعا بصعوبة الصعود قليل بعد منطقة المقاومة التي لم يستطيع كسرها بصراحة. 
اسمي مني شعير و ليس شقير. 
في انتظار وجهة نظرك

----------


## soliter

لندن (رويترز) - 
سجل الجنيه الاسترليني أعلى مستوياته أمام الدولار في نحو شهر يوم الخميس بدعم على نطاق واسع من تكهنات بأن بنك انجلترا المركزي قد يوقف برنامجه لشراء الاصول اذ يظهر الاقتصاد دلائل تعاف تدريجي.
       وارتفع الجنيه الاسترليني الى 1.6314 دولار وهو أعلى مستوياته منذ 17 ديسمبر كانون الاول.
       كما وجد الجنيه الاسترليني دعما أمام اليورو الذي انخفض الى أقل مستوياته خلال اليوم عند 89.07 بنس.

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6285  بالاول كما ذكرت هدف موجه على المدى القريب بإذن الله 1.6415  الكيبل عامل دبل بوتوم على الديلي هدفه بإذن الله 1.7100  اولا يجب عمل نفس الشارت لديكم ومتابعته مع الايام  بالوضع الحالي الدبل بوتوم بيقول فوق 1.6235\30 صاعد  في حال النزول نراقب الترند المربوط مابين القاعين  كسر الترند يبطل النوذج والله اعلم  واي نزول له يتم الشراء من اقرب نقطة للترند والستوب خط الترند  المهم هذه التوصية ليست ليوم انما للايام القادمه رسم نفس الشارت ومراقبته

   بالنسبة للكيبل والله اعلم  اجتهدت وهذا ماطلعت به وهو قابل للصواب والخطى   من الامس وانا ابحث والان بحثت بقدر المستطاع بما اعرف فلم اجد نزول للتصحيح   كموجه على المدى القريب بلمسه 1.6307 واختراقها متاكدة وليس عليها غبار  وكموجة من النوع ذو قوة ولو اهدافها قريبه فمن الصعب الغاءها والله اعلم  بصراحة عملت تست فلم اجد ثغرات بها وكمؤاشرات كلاسيكيه وغيرها الصعود هو السائد حتى اللحظة والله اعلم  ولكن الامر المحير الكيبل من امس لليوم وهو يتحرك بنطاق 50/60 نقطة تقريبا طبعا بالنسبة للكيبل يتحرك باليوم بمعدل 200 نقطة على الاقل   انا بالنسبة للاخبار بصراة غير متابع  ولكن اتوقع بانتظار خبر ثباته من امس بمنطقة فاما تصعد به او تنزل به  لو نزل تحت 1.6230 ارى والله اعلم المجال مفتوح له حتى خط الترند ومن الخط متوقع الارتداد في حال ماكسره  احتمال ينزل تحت 1.6230 10 نقاط تزيد تنقص بعض الشي وارد ثم يرتد اخذها بالحسبان  ولكن تحت 1.6230 لم ارى نقاط ممكن الاعتماد عليها بانه يرتد منها انما دعوم واخرى من الصعب البناء عليها الاهم والله اعلم هي 1.6230  المهم في حال النزول اتوقع بيواصل لخط الترند وهو تقريبا يمثل 1.5970 + - تقريبا  فأنتم رسم نفس الشارت على الديلى ومراقبة ماذكر  وفي حال ارتد من خط الترند الاهداف كما هي 1.6415 و  بإذن الله1.6470 واذا رأيت اهداف اخرى سابلغ به  انما هدف الدبل بوتوم 1.7100 بإذن الله  كما هو بالشارت على مدى الايام القادمه بإذن الله  في حال صاعد كما ذكرت الستوب 1.6230  والرجاء الدخول بالمراقبة بقدر المستطاع فوات ربح ولا خسارة  واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ به بإذن الله  فمن يرى غير ماذكرت رجاء الادلاء بما لديه حتى تعم الفائدة احتمال انا بغير صواب مرات يفوت علي امر لم انتبه له   والله الموفق

----------


## solo90515

السلام عليكم اخي بو مروان
اريد رايك في اليورو دولار
اراه يشكل نهاية الكتف الثاني على تشارت الساعة
هل هذا يعني انه بعد الانتهاء من تشكيل الكتف الايمن سيرتد ويصحح قليلا للأعلى ومن ثم تبدأ رحلة الهبوط الكبيرة له

----------


## أبو خليل

اخي ابو مروان ما شاء الله عليك .. 
ولو سمحت بملاحظة مهمة او بالاحرى فكرة وهي خبر مبيعات التجزئة لامريكا هو الذي سيحرك السوق اليوم و المتوقع له ايجابي وبالتالي سيدعم للدولار وبذلك هبوط الكيبل وللنقاط التي ذكرتها ان شاء الله اي انه التعامل اليوم هو تعامل اساسي اخباري للسوق و الله اعلم .. 
ولا تنسى اخي وصديقي ابو مروان انه الكيبل لم يغلق الجاب اي الفجوة وهي 1.6025 والمرجح انه يغلقها يوم الجمعة ان نزل الكيبل وطلع الخبر ايجابي على الدولار كما ذكرت سابقاااااااااااااااا 
وشكراااااااااااااااااا

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الكريم ,تحية طيبة بالنسبة للمجنون لدي وجهة نظري أود أن أشرحها من المحتمل أن تكون صحيحة أم لا. 
> أنا أري ان هناك منطقة مقاومة قوية عند خط 149.60 حاول كسرها أكثر من مرة و خاصة في شمعة الساعة 12 بتوقيت السعودية و لما وصل السعر الي 149.96 إرتد مرة أخري في نفس الشمعة, و الشمعة الحالية فتحت علي نفس خط المقاومة أعتقد أنه لن يستطيع كسرها مرة أخري فبالتالي الهبوط أقوي, هذا وجهة نظري و أتمني رأيك الكريم 
> و لسيادتكم فائق إحترامي 
> مني شعير

 كل شي وارد واحتمال كلامك صحيح وخاصة انه ارتد من 150 تقريبا 
ولكن انا بالغالب ارى في حال كسر دعم او اختراق مقاومة قوية وبنسبة كبيرة العودة لها 
وهو ماحصل اليوم باختراقه 149.57 هل يصعد لها مرة اخرى ويخترقها الله اعلم 
ولكن من تجارب سابقه 80للــ 90% اي كسر لدعم او اختراق لمقاومة يكرر مرة اخر ويصعد او ينزل لاهداف اخرى هل 15% يكون هو من احدها الله اعلم  
الشي الوحيد الذي يدعم النزول الموجه الهابطة له حتى اللحظة والله اعلم 
واتمنى تحليلك هو الاصدق لاني اول المستنفعين منه بإذن الله 
تحياتي لك

----------


## المتداول الحديث

> بالنسبة للكيبل والله اعلم  اجتهدت وهذا ماطلعت به وهو قابل للصواب والخطى   من الامس وانا ابحث والان بحثت بقدر المستطاع بما اعرف فلم اجد نزول للتصحيح   كموجه على المدى القريب بلمسه 1.6307 واختراقها متاكدة وليس عليها غبار  وكموجة من النوع ذو قوة ولو اهدافها قريبه فمن الصعب الغاءها والله اعلم  بصراحة عملت تست فلم اجد ثغرات بها وكمؤاشرات كلاسيكيه وغيرها الصعود هو السائد حتى اللحظة والله اعلم  ولكن الامر المحير الكيبل من امس لليوم وهو يتحرك بنطاق 50/60 نقطة تقريبا طبعا بالنسبة للكيبل يتحرك باليوم بمعدل 200 نقطة على الاقل   انا بالنسبة للاخبار بصراة غير متابع  ولكن اتوقع بانتظار خبر ثباته من امس بمنطقة فاما تصعد به او تنزل به  لو نزل تحت 1.6230 ارى والله اعلم المجال مفتوح له حتى خط الترند ومن الخط متوقع الارتداد في حال ماكسره  احتمال ينزل تحت 1.6230 10 نقاط تزيد تنقص بعض الشي وارد ثم يرتد اخذها بالحسبان  ولكن تحت 1.6230 لم ارى نقاط ممكن الاعتماد عليها بانه يرتد منها انما دعوم واخرى من الصعب البناء عليها الاهم والله اعلم هي 1.6230  المهم في حال النزول اتوقع بيواصل لخط الترند وهو تقريبا يمثل 1.5970 + - تقريبا  فأنتم رسم نفس الشارت على الديلى ومراقبة ماذكر  وفي حال ارتد من خط الترند الاهداف كما هي 1.6415 و  بإذن الله1.6470 واذا رأيت اهداف اخرى سابلغ به  انما هدف الدبل بوتوم 1.7100 بإذن الله  كما هو بالشارت على مدى الايام القادمه بإذن الله  في حال صاعد كما ذكرت الستوب 1.6230  والرجاء الدخول بالمراقبة بقدر المستطاع فوات ربح ولا خسارة  واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ به بإذن الله  فمن يرى غير ماذكرت رجاء الادلاء بما لديه حتى تعم الفائدة احتمال انا بغير صواب مرات يفوت علي امر لم انتبه له   والله الموفق

 الله المستعان اتمنى هبوط إلى  :Hands: 5900

----------


## solo90515

هذا التشارت أرجو أن يظهر في المرفقات لأني لا أعرف كيف أرفع التشارتات
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4530  عامل نموذج دبل بوتوم على الديلي هدفه بإذن الله 1.5200  المهم فوق 1.4300 وهي الستوب على مدي الايام القادمه   الان الستوب الحالي 1.4490  كموجه صاعده على المدى القريب والمتوسط تتاكد باختراق 1.5647  مجرد اختراقنا للـ 1.4647 مفتاح اولى لموجه صاعده عامه هدفها الاول بإذن الله 1.5200 وهدفها الثاني بإذن الله 1.5600  تاكيد الموجه باختراقنا 1.4933  الان في حال اخترق 1.4647 يدخلنا بموجه على المدى القريب والمتوسط هل الموجتان توصلنا للـ 1.4933 لتاكيد الموجه العامه اتوقع والله اعلم توصلنا بإذن الله  أنا وضعت لكم التوصية على المدى القريب والبعيد اتمنى الاستفادة منها بقدر المستطاع  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  انا نسيت ارسم بالشارت خط ترند بين القاعين فانتم ارسموه لديكم هو الستوب على مدى الايام القادمه اي كسر له يبطل النموذج والله اعلم

   اليورو دولار كما ذكرت للكيبل   اتوقع نفس الشي له  انتم ارسمو الشارت بين القاعين واتوقع ارتداد من خط الترند  في حال نزل تحت 1.4480 وواصل نزول والله اعلم  اهداف الدبل بوتوم كما هي  واهدافه الموجه في حال ارتد من الخط للصعود 1.4600 /1.4700بإذن الله  ونفس الاهداف في حال ارتد من 1.4480 وساحدد اهداف اخرى في حال تاكد شي بإذن الله  ولكن يجب اختراق 1.4647 والله اعلم  وساحدد له اهداف اخرى بعد التاكد من الارتداد قبل هذه الاهداف بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## solo90515

> هذا التشارت أرجو أن يظهر في المرفقات لأني لا أعرف كيف أرفع التشارتات
> وجزاك الله كل خير

  

> السلام عليكم اخي بو مروان
> اريد رايك في اليورو دولار
> اراه يشكل نهاية الكتف الثاني على تشارت الساعة
> هل هذا يعني انه بعد الانتهاء من تشكيل الكتف الايمن سيرتد ويصحح قليلا للأعلى ومن ثم تبدأ رحلة الهبوط الكبيرة له

 والتحليل الاخباري غالبا سيأتي داعما للدولار سواء كانت الأخبار الخصة بأوروبا أو أمريكا

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابو مروان ما شاء الله عليك .. 
> ولو سمحت بملاحظة مهمة او بالاحرى فكرة وهي خبر مبيعات التجزئة لامريكا هو الذي سيحرك السوق اليوم و المتوقع له ايجابي وبالتالي سيدعم للدولار وبذلك هبوط الكيبل وللنقاط التي ذكرتها ان شاء الله اي انه التعامل اليوم هو تعامل اساسي اخباري للسوق و الله اعلم .. 
> ولا تنسى اخي وصديقي ابو مروان انه الكيبل لم يغلق الجاب اي الفجوة وهي 1.6025 والمرجح انه يغلقها يوم الجمعة ان نزل الكيبل وطلع الخبر ايجابي على الدولار كما ذكرت سابقاااااااااااااااا 
> وشكراااااااااااااااااا

 الله ينور عليك يا ابوخليل 
الاحتمال وارد باغلاق الفجوة بصدق نسيتها من وقتها فعلا ذكرتني بها 
واذا الاخبار بتدعم الدولار فالنزول واجب 
ولكن لابد من اخذ الحيطة كل شي وارد احتمال الخبر ضد الدولار 
شكرا لك وتحياتي لك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي بو مروان
> اريد رايك في اليورو دولار
> اراه يشكل نهاية الكتف الثاني على تشارت الساعة
> هل هذا يعني انه بعد الانتهاء من تشكيل الكتف الايمن سيرتد ويصحح قليلا للأعلى ومن ثم تبدأ رحلة الهبوط الكبيرة له

 تقصد رأس وكتفين 
اذا تقصدهم والله اعلم غير مكتملين الشروط حسب معرفتي 
الكتف الايمن فوق 61% من الرأس والقيعان غير منتظمه 
هذا رأي احتمال الخطى قبل الصواب 
بصراحة انا دائما ابحث بالديلي والاسبوعي الفريمات الاخرى لم ابحث من قبل 
فهل تنطبق شروط الديلي والاسبوعي على باقي الفريمات ام لا الله اعلم 
واحتمال كلام صحيح 100% لاتاخذ بكلامي انا بجتهد 
تحاتي لك

----------


## aljameel

> لندن (رويترز) -   سجل الجنيه الاسترليني أعلى مستوياته أمام الدولار في نحو شهر يوم الخميس بدعم على نطاق واسع من تكهنات بأن بنك انجلترا المركزي قد يوقف برنامجه لشراء الاصول اذ يظهر الاقتصاد دلائل تعاف تدريجي. وارتفع الجنيه الاسترليني الى 1.6314 دولار وهو أعلى مستوياته منذ 17 ديسمبر كانون الاول.  كما وجد الجنيه الاسترليني دعما أمام اليورو الذي انخفض الى أقل مستوياته خلال اليوم عند 89.07 بنس.

  
خبر جيد بارك الله فيك
ولكن الدولار هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم

----------


## solo90515

جزاك الله كل خير يا بومروان والله انك ما تقصر
انا مازلت جديد ومازلت أتعلم لذلك أستشيرك
والله انك مدرسة

----------


## منى شعير

شكرا جزيلا .....................
الحقيقة انا اهتمامي كله بالمجنون و لا أعمل إلا عليه فقط لا غير, أحاول دراسته دراسة جيدة,ان شا الله أري ان هناك هبوط جيد حتي 148.90 بإذن الله و الله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

يا أنا يا أنت يالمجنون  وبإذن الله ساتفوق عليك  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 149.23  اتوقع نزوله للــ 148.80 + - تقريبا والارتداد منها واحتمال ولست متاكد 148.50 تقريبا   انما اخذ الحذر في حال نزل لها    المهم نقطة الارتداد هي الستوب - 10  ومجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب للو ثم لنقطة الدخول  الاهداف بإذن الله باختراق 150.30  الاهداف بإذن الله 150.70 و 151.30  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> هذا التشارت أرجو أن يظهر في المرفقات لأني لا أعرف كيف أرفع التشارتات
> وجزاك الله كل خير

 فعلا نفس الشارت رسمت ولكن اتوقع والله اعلم قاع الاكتاف والرأس على خط واحد اصدق 
والله اعلم فالصواب وارد والخطى وارد بكلامي

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا جزيلا .....................
> الحقيقة انا اهتمامي كله بالمجنون و لا أعمل إلا عليه فقط لا غير, أحاول دراسته دراسة جيدة,ان شا الله أري ان هناك هبوط جيد حتي 148.90 بإذن الله و الله الموفق

 ماشاء الله عليكي الفرق بين مشاركتك ومشاركتي ثواني لايتعدى دقيقه 
وتقريبا نفس التوقع  
لا ماشاء الله خبيره   :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljameel

> يا أنا يا أنت يالمجنون  وبإذن الله ساتفوق عليك  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 149.23  اتوقع نزوله للــ 148.80 + - تقريبا والارتداد منها واحتمال ولست متاكد 148.50 تقريبا   انما اخذ الحذر في حال نزل لها   المهم نقطة الارتداد هي الستوب - 10  ومجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب للو ثم لنقطة الدخول  الاهداف بإذن الله باختراق 150.30  الاهداف بإذن الله 150.70 و 151.30  والله الموفق

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق  المهم في حال نزل تحت 148.65 وواصل نزول   بعد مراقبة وتاكد بانه مواصل نزول ممكن نبيع والستوب 148.65  ومجرد ينزل على الاقل من 30 لل 50 نقطة نقدم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  ومجرد تتاكد النزول سابلغ عنه انما نزوله تحت 148 اشارة اول بمواصلة النزول والله اعلم  وغالبا ماتكون 147.60 + - تاكيد اخر للنزول والله اعلم  وسأنوه عنه في تاكد نزوله   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم للصلاة وبإذن الله ساعود لكم بعد الصلاة 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## osha_ahmed

اليورو دولاور الى اين ؟؟ 
بعد قرار الفائدة  وارتداده من 1.4480

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولاور الى اين ؟؟ 
> بعد قرار الفائدة وارتداده من 1.4480

  
راقب المجنون والدولار ين اتوقع مجرد يرتدو صعود 
الكيبل واليورو يرتدو نزول  
في حال واصلو نزول الكيبل واليورو بيواصلو صعود  
فانت راقب لا تكل على ماذكر انما مساعد 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والدولار ين كاشارة اوليه احتماليه  والله اعلم بيواصلو نزول   الدولار ين اكيد للنزول واي صعود لمن لم يبع بالاول يستغله في حال صعد  هدف بإذن الله 90.20  واتوقع المجنون كذلك وراقبوه جيدا

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل مبروووووووووووووك لمن دخل به الحمدد لله نزل 1.6247   الان من دخل به تقديم الستوب وحجز على الاقل ولو 10 نقاط  والله اعلم الان هدفه بإذن الله 1.6350/45  واذا ستجد جديد سابلغ به بإذن الله  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## soliter

> المجنون والدولار ين كاشارة اوليه احتماليه  والله اعلم بيواصلو نزول   الدولار ين اكيد للنزول واي صعود لمن لم يبع بالاول يستغله في حال صعد  هدف بإذن الله 90.20  واتوقع المجنون كذلك وراقبوه جيدا

 صبرا ابومروان ان شاء الله المجنون وراه 
بس الكيبل هو ال معطله شويه

----------


## منى شعير

ألف مبروك هبوط المجنون لمن باع بعد 148.50 ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> صبرا ابومروان ان شاء الله المجنون وراه  
> بس الكيبل هو ال معطله شويه

  
الله كريم 
هو اذا بينزل مابيفكر بغيره والله اعلم 
انا تقريبا رابطه بالدولار ين

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل مبروووووووووووووك لمن دخل به الحمدد لله نزل 1.6247    الان من دخل به تقديم الستوب وحجز على الاقل ولو 10 نقاط  والله اعلم الان هدفه بإذن الله 1.6350/45  واذا ستجد جديد سابلغ به بإذن الله   موفقين بإذن الله

  
والله اعلم عند وصوله للهدف بإذن الله او قبل وصوله 
ام ينزل قبل الهدف او يرتد من الهدف وخاصة اليورو لديه هدف تحت عند 1.4430 اتوقع له تاثير 
على الكيبل ولا اتوقع ينزل تحت 1.6235/30 والله اعلم 
اتوقع نزول مجامله لليورو

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  لمحبي الدولار ين  والله اعلم  تحت 92.15 فهو للنزول بإذن الله   السعر الحالي 91.33  الان نراقب 91.45 مالم يصعد فوقها وهي الستوب فهو نازل لهدف بإذن الله 90.45  في حال صعد فو 91.45 متوقع صعوده لل 91.70\80 ومنها يرتد للنزول لنفس الهدف + 20 بإذن الله  المهم في حال صعد لل 91.70\80 الستوب 92 او 92.15   موفقين بإذن الله

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبروووووك لمن دخل به  هذه التوصية من امس واليوم صباحا نوهت عليه مرة اخرى وهو عند 91.89  الان لمن دخل به من البداية يقدم الستوب للــ 91.65  بإذن الله هدفه الاول 90.20 في حال واصل خليكم به  انا شايف له هدف تقريبا 89 المهم هدفنا ومن بعده نراقبه لو واصل نزول  والله الموفق

----------


## soliter

> الله كريم 
> هو اذا بينزل مابيفكر بغيره والله اعلم 
> انا تقريبا رابطه بالدولار ين

 اغلاق الساعه للين 
لو تحت 91.20 
يبقي بياكد نزوله 
واكيدهيسحب المجنون معاه 
الله كريم يارب    :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## nasser123

السلام عليكم
نسال الله التوفيق 
وشكر للاخوان وبلاخص  aljameel اشكرك 
وقبلوني معاكم

----------


## soliter

واشنطن (رويترز) -
 قال مسؤول كبير بالادارة الامريكية ان الرئيس باراك اوباما سيقترح يوم الخميس فرض رسوم على المؤسسات المالية الكبرى لاسترداد ما يصل الى 117 مليار دولار من الاموال الحكومية لانقاذ البنوك.
       وسيعلن أوباما الخطة في بيان الساعة 1650 بتوقيت جرينتش الا أن التفاصيل الكاملة لن تكون متاحة قبل صدور ميزانية السنة المالية 2011 في مطلع فبراير شباط. وسيتولى المشرعون في الكونجرس الامريكي بعد ذلك صياغة الخطة.

----------


## aljameel

> ألف مبروك هبوط المجنون لمن باع بعد 148.50 ان شاء الله

 افا المفروض من فوق البيع بعد التنويه للنزول 148.80/50 
اكيد في معي احد بائع من فوووووق انا نوهت بشكل غير موجه  
فقلت تحت 149.57 متوقع ينزل وذكرت مالم يخترق 150.25/27 فهو للنزول  
وصعد لل 150 
مافيه مشكله بإذن الله نقتنص فرصة جيدة للجميع  
وللمعلومية تكيد نزول لم يتاكد انما اشاره اوليه بمواصلة النزول ودعم من الدولار ين بحكم اتجاههم تقريبا واحد والله اعلم
فمن يجيد اللعب معه بحرفنه يستغله
كيف 148.65 تحتها نزول فوقها صعود 
احتمال يصعد لا اخذ مراكز بيع من اعلى او يواصل صعوده الله اعلم 
وساراقبه معكم مجرد يستجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله 
بصراحه انا بائع من فوق  
والعب معه نزول وصعود والله يرزقنا ويرزقكم  بحاول استفيد منه بقدر المستطاع

----------


## aljameel

> واشنطن (رويترز) -  قال مسؤول كبير بالادارة الامريكية ان الرئيس باراك اوباما سيقترح يوم الخميس فرض رسوم على المؤسسات المالية الكبرى لاسترداد ما يصل الى 117 مليار دولار من الاموال الحكومية لانقاذ البنوك.  وسيعلن أوباما الخطة في بيان الساعة 1650 بتوقيت جرينتش الا أن التفاصيل الكاملة لن تكون متاحة قبل صدور ميزانية السنة المالية 2011 في مطلع فبراير شباط. وسيتولى المشرعون في الكونجرس الامريكي بعد ذلك صياغة الخطة.

  
مشكوووووووووووووووووور ياغالي 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> نسال الله التوفيق 
> وشكر للاخوان وبلاخص aljameel اشكرك 
> وقبلوني معاكم

  
هلا اخي حياك الله بين اخوانك 
ولاشكر على واجب

----------


## fawzy00

هل يوجد توصية يمكن الدخول بها الان وياريت الاستوب والهدف

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم للصلاة وبإذن الله لنا لقاء بعد الصلاة 
موفقين بذن الله جميعا

----------


## 7afeedo

أخي أب مروان
شو رأيك بالباوند دولار الآن ؟
اتجاهه للصعود أم للهبوط ؟
وما هي توصيتك ؟

----------


## soliter

> الله كريم 
> هو اذا بينزل مابيفكر بغيره والله اعلم 
> انا تقريبا رابطه بالدولار ين

  

> أستاذنكم للصلاة وبإذن الله لنا لقاء بعد الصلاة 
> موفقين بذن الله جميعا

 تقبل الله منا ومنكم

----------


## aljameel

> أخي أب مروان
> شو رأيك بالباوند دولار الآن ؟
> اتجاهه للصعود أم للهبوط ؟
> وما هي توصيتك ؟

 اخي أسف على التاخير  اهداف الكيبل بإذن الله المهم فوق 1.6247 اللو اليوم  ساكاتبها بالترتيب 1.6345/1.6375/1.6405/1.6415/1.6470  والله اعلم الان باختراقه 1.6325 سيذهب بإذن الله لهدفه 1.6350/45  من الهدف اما برتد او بواصل صعود لهدف اخر 1.6375  من الهدف اما يرتد او يواصل لهدف بإذن الله 1.6405 و 1.6415  اقصد بالارتداد لا خذ مراكز شراء وبناء موجه صيره دافه للهدف التالي والله اعلم  في حال كان النزول تصحيحي سابلغ به متى ما تاكد انه لتصحيح بإذن الله  المم ان اكون متواجد على الجهاز فانا مراقبه واي تغير سابلغ عنه  والله الموفق

----------


## fawzy00

> هل يوجد توصية يمكن الدخول بها الان وياريت الاستوب والهدف

 منتظر الرد

----------


## medo_medo

ايه رأيك فى اليورو دولار ياباشا 
ه مكن يطلع و لا ناز خلاص

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم الان المجنون بإذن الله 148.30/25  من الهدف اما صعود لتصحيح بسيط ثم مواصلة النزول ولكن اتوقع بعد الهدف بيواصل نزول   للـ 148/147.90 والله اعلم  هو لديه هدف متوقع تحت 148.75/85 بإذن الله 147.55 تقريبا  اغلاق اليوم تحت 147.50 والله اعلم للهاوية بإذن الله   وسنراقبه سوى بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ايه رأيك فى اليورو دولار ياباشا 
> ه مكن يطلع و لا ناز خلاص

  
برد الا وهو نازل
على العموم امامه هدف بإذن الله 1.4430/35  
من بعد الهدف اما يواصل اويصعد تقريبا تحت 1.1.4480 ثم هدف اخر 1.4405 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> منتظر الرد

 اخي جاي متاخر لابد من المتابعة حتى تتدخل من البداية افضل لك والله اعلم 
الان امامك الدولار ين ادخل به ولو صعد عزز كبيع 
هدفه بإذن الله 90.20 
وله اهداف اخرى اتوقع 89 ولكن بالاول نتاكد من هدفنا 
الستوب 91.65 او ضع الستوب المنا سب لك 
السعر الحالي 91.11 
والله الموفق

----------


## mohamed/mido

معلش استفسار؟؟
انا بسجل فى شركه وهو طالب ID Type
وعايزنى احتار بين
 Driver's License
 Passport
وادخل بيانات الى هختاره؟؟ مع العلم انى لا املك لا بسبور ولا رخصه؟؟
كيف اكمل التسجبل
وتم الدخول فى صفقه الدولار ين 
ان شاء الله رابحه كالعاده

----------


## محمد العزب

> معلش استفسار؟؟
> انا بسجل فى شركه وهو طالب ID Type
> وعايزنى احتار بين
>  Driver's License
>  Passport
> وادخل بيانات الى هختاره؟؟ مع العلم انى لا املك لا بسبور ولا رخصه؟؟
> كيف اكمل التسجبل
> وتم الدخول فى صفقه الدولار ين 
> ان شاء الله رابحه كالعاده

 اكتب رقم البطاقه الشخصيه بتاعتك

----------


## fawzy00

اسف ياغالي 
وشكر لردك وسيتم الدخول وبنفس الاستوب 91.65

----------


## ehsan_cs

اش سار بالباوند شباب

----------


## mohamed/mido

> اكتب رقم البطاقه الشخصيه بتاعتك

 مشكر على الرد 
معلش هو طالب البيانات ديه؟؟
ممكن تقولى عليها :Eh S(7): 
*Your Employment Information  
Employment Status
Employer Name
Annual Income
Estimated Net Worth
Forex Investment Experience
Other Investment Experience 
؟؟ :Big Grin:

----------


## 1عبدالله

> مشكر على الرد 
> معلش هو طالب البيانات ديه؟؟
> ممكن تقولى عليها
> *Your Employment Information  
> Employment Status
> Employer Name
> Annual Income
> Estimated Net Worth
> Forex Investment Experience
> ...

  اخى العزيز حول المكان اللى انت بتسجل فيه للغة العربية وان شاء الله توصل 
لامؤاخذة ابو مروان

----------


## 1عبدالله

محمد ميدو حاول انك تسجل حسابات ديمو الاول حنى تتقن البرنامج الخاص بالشركة اللى انت عايز تسجل فيها 
وتحصل على بعض المعلومات عن المتاجرة لن تفيدك التوصيات الجاهزةفلا تفتح حساب حقيقى قبل ان تتدرب بما فيه الكفاية وهنا مع اخونا ابو مروان بارك الله فيه لايعطى توصيات مباشرةبل معطيات خبير وتحليل متمرس فى الفوركس ونقاط نقوم بمراقبة السوق وبعدين الدخول هذه اخى نصيحة لوجه الله

----------


## 1عبدالله

اسف ابومروان انى تدخلت بالرد على الاخ فى صفحتك

----------


## mohamed/mido

> محمد ميدو حاول انك تسجل حسابات ديمو الاول حنى تتقن البرنامج الخاص بالشركة اللى انت عايز تسجل فيها 
> وتحصل على بعض المعلومات عن المتاجرة لن تفيدك التوصيات الجاهزةفلا تفتح حساب حقيقى قبل ان تتدرب بما فيه الكفاية وهنا مع اخونا ابو مروان بارك الله فيه لايعطى توصيات مباشرةبل معطيات خبير وتحليل متمرس فى الفوركس ونقاط نقوم بمراقبة السوق وبعدين الدخول هذه اخى نصيحة لوجه الله

 مشكوووووووووور يا غالى
وبارك الله فيك :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ساتكلم عن الكيبل والمجنون بشارت  الكيبل والله اعلم   الان كما ذكرت نقاط الصعود ساذكر نقاط النزول  1.6305 /1.6290 \1.6247  في حال نزل تحت احدهم متوقع الاخر   فاتوقع  والله اعلم ماينزل تحت 1.6290 اتكلم عن اليوم   هذا شارت اسبوعي   انا كاهداف رئيسيه واضحه امامي حتى اللحظة بإذن الله   1.6415 \ 1.6470 وهدف الدبل بوتوم 1.7100 المهم فوق خط الترند المربوط بين القاعين للدبل بوتوم كما ذكرت اليوم ولا يكسره  اتوقع والله اعلم الهدف 1.6470 الاسبوع القادم بنيت على اساس الهدف الذي امامي وليتحقق الهدف بارتطامه بالترند وكارتطام بالترند عند السعر 1.6470 الا بشمعة الاسبوع القادم  الان في حال بيصل للهدف 1.6470 اليوم او غدا فنتوقع هدف اكبر عند 1.4510 اعتقد واضح ماذكرته  المطلوب منكم رسم الشارت على الاسبوعي باي كان برنامج باغلاقه مايفرق ومراقبة الاغلاق الاسبوعي غدا اذا فوق 1.6307 فمتوقع مواصلة الصعود حتى هدفه بإذن الله 1.6470   انا خطوط الترند رقمتها بارقم 1 لل 5  خط الترند 3 يمثل 1.6307  خط الترند 2 في حال يصعد غدا فمتوقع 1.6510  في حال الهدف الاسبوع القادم 1.6470  خط الترند 4 في حال اخترق الترند 2 يكون هدف اخر   خط الترند 5 هو هدف الدبل بوتوم   انا قصدت بذلك حتى الاستفادة من يوم غدا بإذن الله غالبا تكون الحركة حلوه  فمن يجيد يتعامل معها يجني الكثير الكثير  عن ايام الاسبوع في حال نزل وكسر 1.6240 والله اعلم سيذهب لل 1.6165 كسرها سيذهب 1.6110 كسرها سيذهب للخط الترند المرسوم بين قاعين الدبل بوتوم تقريبا 1.5975 وهذه احتمالات وليس اكيد انما في حال نزل نستفيد من نزوله ولا تبنو عليه شي واكرر احتمالات فممكن نستفيد منها في حال تحققت احتمالاتنا  وغدا لكل حادث حديث انما اضعكم بالصورة على اساس كيف تتعاملو معه       المجنون انا من قبل رسمت لكم نفس الشارت على اليومي  خطوط الترند احمر وازرق وابيض  في حال اغلق اليوم  تحت خط الترند الاحمر فمتوقع بيواصل نزول ويدعم النزول ولكن ليس مؤاكد 100% انما يساعدنا وخاصة انه الان اقرب للنزول وهو يمثل تقريبا 148.65   خط الترند الازرق يكون هو هدفنا بإذن الله وتقريبا يمثل 147.55 بكسره والاغلاق تحته يوم او البقاء تحته قمتوقع هدفنا الذي ذكرته من قبل 144 الذي يمثل خط الترند الابيض  اعتقد واضح الشرح      والله الموفق  موفقين بإذن الله جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> اسف ابومروان انى تدخلت بالرد على الاخ فى صفحتك

 الله يسامحك ياعبد الموضوع للجميع 
تخدم وتتأسف نحن من يتأسف بغلبتك 
يشرفني مشاركتك والجميع 
وشكرا لك لخدمة اخوانك

----------


## 1عبدالله

> الله يسامحك ياعبد الموضوع للجميع 
> تخدم وتتأسف نحن من يتأسف بغلبتك 
> يشرفني مشاركتك والجميع 
> وشكرا لك لخدمة اخوانك

  :Icon26:  :Icon26:   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم اين افضل نقطة لبيع الباوند دولار وشكرا لك

----------


## soliter

اخي ابو مروان 
شكرا للمتبعه الدقيقه للموضوع 
بارك الله لك   :Eh S(7):

----------


## أروى4

انا بايعة الباوند من 1,6305 و 1,6313 فما رايك؟

----------


## محمد ابوالعز

اخى العزيز
*Your Employment Information  
..الوظيفة..Employment Status
Employer Nameالاسم:
الدخل السنوىAnnual Income
Estimated Net Worth
Forex Investment Experienceسنوات الخبره فى الفوريكس
Other Investment Experienceالخبرات الاخرى 
وبالنسبه لل id:البطاقه تنفع..بالتوفيق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اين افضل نقطة لبيع الباوند دولار وشكرا لك

 اخي البيع لايتم الابحتراف ومتابعه فاذا تجيدها وتملك مؤاشرات تثق بها اوكي كمضارب 
الكيبل كاتجاه فهو للصعود وليس للنزول فانا وضعت احتمالات وهذه لاتبني عليها انما في حال صدفة الاحتمالات القصد الاستفادة منها وخاصة غدا الحركة سريعة 
انا لو جهازي يعمل لشرحت لكم على مؤاشر او اثنين من مؤاشرات الايمي بركور كيف تستفيدو من حركته في حال تحرك صعود ونزول ولكن للاسف ضرب الهارد اليوم من وراء مؤاشرات الله يعوض وللمعلومية هذا الجهاز الثاني من نفس المؤاشرات جينا نكحلها اعمينها 
ساضع التصور كنقاط وانتم تصورو حركته
بشرح بملل حتى يصل للكل 
كموجه صاعده تبداء من 1.6240 ومفتوح لها المجال حتى 1.6560 انا بتكلم حتى اللحظة احتمال تمدد الموجه الله اعلم 
الان النقاط التي داخل الموجه فهي اما مقاومات او دعوم او اهداف لموجات اصغر 
خذها بالترتيب 1.6240/1.6290/1.6305/1.6325/1.6350/1.6375/1.6405/1.6415/1.6470/1.6510/1.6560
هذه نقاط الموجه الصاعده او نازله فتتوقع النقطة التي تليها صعود او نزول فانتم تعاملو على هذا الاساس كنقاط
اهمها 1.6290 فوقها صعود تتوقع الاهداف تحتها تتوقع الكسر وممكن مايكسر  
الان في حال نزل تحت 1.6240 ساضع النقاط الاهم 1.6165/1.6110 تحتها خط الترند 1.5975 تقريبا طبعا فيه نقاط ماذكرتها ذكرت الاهم احتمال نقاط مهمه ولكن حتى اللحظة هذه الاهم والله اعلم 
فمن لديه الايمي بركور ممكن يستفيد من النقاط التي ذكرتها 
وهذه معلومة للجميع 
تساعد وليس الاعتماد عليها 100% 
شمعة الاسبوع اجمع الافتتاح +الهاي+اللو+ السعر الحالي او اغلاق الشمعة في حال اغلق الاسبوع 
اجمعهم واقسمهم على 4 النتائج هو تقريبا البايفت الاسبوعي فاعرف موقعك وين من المتوسط  
الان  بالوضع الحالي  
الافتتاح 1.6065
الهاي 1.6345
اللو 1.6044
السعر الحالي 1.6334
المجموع 6.4788
الناتج بعد قسمتها على 4 = 1.6197 
شوف الفرق بين السعر الحالي والمتوسط المتحرك الاسبوعي 
فممكن الاستفادة منه كاستوب او في حال نزل تحته بالوضع الحالي نتوقع النزول 
نفس الشي على اليومي فضعه ببالك اما ستوب او معرفة موقع السعر من المتوسط 
فاذا الاسبوعي متفق مع اليومي ومتقاربين ممتاز اذا متباعدين اعمل على ماهو اصلح لك 
وإن شاء ساشرحه خلال الويكند او احد الايام  بشرح افضل خاصة بعد كسر او اختراق 
وعذرا للاطالة موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

اولا مبروووووك الهدف 1.6345 
ساوضح لكم الهدف انا وضعه 1.6345/50 
هدف الموجه 1.6345 و 1.6350 مقاومة  
اوكي وضحت الفكرة

----------


## aljameel

شايفين اليورو كيف جامل الكيبل بالصعود حتى هدفه 
اليورو ماوصل لهدف 1.4430 فلا زال قائم والله اعلم 
طبعا بحكم اتجاههم المتقارب تقريبا  
الان الكيبل لديه هدف 1.6375 فهو فوق 1.6325 متوقع يصعد له باختراق 1.6350 
واليورو لديه هدف 1.4430 بكسر 1.4480 
من يسحب الاخر  
من هنا تتم المضاربه فاذا وجدت المؤاشرات التى تعتمد عليها وتتقنها طبعا من بعد تجربة 
هي من تقولك المؤاشرات الاقوى لا احدهم طبعا بنفس المؤاشرات فهي تعطيك القوة لاحدهم  
وكل ماذكرته هي تساعد وليس مؤاكده انما لو اعطتك المؤاشرات من 50 لل 70% الباقي عليك 
فتخيل اذا وجدت لك المعطيات كما انا بذكر التوصيات المتبقى المرونه منك بالتعامل مع المعطيات  
إن شاء الله اني او صلت الفكرة

----------


## aljameel

والان تصبحو على خير 
ادركني النوم 
وساحاول الاسيقاظ عند الاغلاق  
تصبحوووووون على خير 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## أبو خليل

نووووووووووووم العواااافي يا غاااالي

----------


## bo7amood

جهد تشكر عليه وشرح رائع بارك الله فيك  :Ongue:

----------


## nasser123

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو محمد.

أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفرالله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفرالله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله

----------


## أبو محمد.

اكثروا من الاستغفار فأنة مفتاح الرزق

----------


## مبارز

الأخ الجميل
هل ممكن الأسترليني يخترق   
بسهولة16441

----------


## lionofegypt2020

جزاك الله خيراا يا اخى الغالى وفى انتظارك بعد الاغلاق يا حبيبنا

----------


## قمة الفيبو

> والان تصبحو على خير 
> ادركني النوم 
> وساحاول الاسيقاظ عند الاغلاق  
> تصبحوووووون على خير 
> موفقين بإذن الله

 ماادخل المنتدي الى انت رايح تنام شكلك تحب النوم  :Regular Smile:  
نوم العافيه والله يجزاك خير على مجهودك الكبير في المنتدي ...

----------


## منى شعير

السلام عليكم,, ن شاء الله اأعتقد ان المجنون الآن في طريق للهبوط حتي 147

----------


## 1عبدالله

فنيك ابومروان كل ده نوم
الله يعطيك العافية تعبت معانا الاسبوع ده بصراحة احلى اسبوع وانت معانا
الله يجزيك كل الخير

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  بيع المجنون اليورو ين الدولار ين  والستوب 20 لل30 نقطة

----------


## fawzy00

الهدف

----------


## aljameel

هدف المجنون بإذن الله 147/146.70 
هدف الدولار ين بإذن الله 90.20/89.60

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار والله اعلم 
من اقرب نقطة للـــــــ 1.4330 شراء والستوب نفسها  
واتركوه للاسبوع القادم

----------


## fawzy00

الي الاهداف
واليورو ين

----------


## soliter

> السلام عليكم  بيع المجنون اليورو ين الدولار ين  والستوب 20 لل30 نقطة

 المجنون مننين 
معلشي ياابو جميل لسه جي من الصلاه

----------


## 1عبدالله

هدف اليورو ين يابو مروان لو سمحت

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون مننين  معلشي بيا ابو جميل لسه جي منالصلاه

  
المجنون تحت 148.65

----------


## aljameel

> الي الاهداف
> واليورو ين

  

> هدف اليورو ين يابو مروان لو سمحت

  
واليورو ين والله اعلم تحت 131.25 
اهدافه تصل به إذن الله 129.50 
تحت 129.50 المجال مفتوح له بالنزول والله اعلم

----------


## soliter

> المجنون تحت 148.65

 الله يكرمك لحقته علي 
148.20 
تفتكر الاستوب الامن كام

----------


## _Omar_FX

بعت المجنون من 148.05 وضرب استوب 148.35
معوضة ان شاء الله
هل ندخل الان مرة ثانية

----------


## خيال

طيب  الذهب  مافيه  جديد.....؟

----------


## aljameel

المجنون تحت 146.40 المجال مفتوح له والله اعلم لل 145 و 144 
المهم المجال مفتوح له بالنزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم معليش ياشباب عندي مشوااااااااااااار

----------


## soliter

> المجنون تحت 146.40 المجال مفتوح له والله اعلم لل 145 و 144 
> المهم المجال مفتوح له بالنزول والله اعلم

 تمام تمام  يا ابو جميل

----------


## aljameel

وهذا شارت للمجنون يبين الموجه والله اعلم 
هو المفروض والله اعلم تصحيح الموجه الربع لايتعدى 148.65 
اما الموجه A / B  فاتركوها هي وضميرها تعطينا هدفها ولا لا  
هدفها بإذن الله 144 لا تتكلو عليها جابها اهلا وسهلا ما جابها مع السلامه 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم موفقين بإذن الله 
وجمعة مباركة على الجميع

----------


## FLEX ZEE

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته    الاخ  ابو مروان  الجميل    ما تحليلك  لزوج  اليورو استرالي   وهو في منطقه تاريخيه  هل  يمكن شرائه من مناطق 1.5550

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   الاخ ابو مروان الجميل    ما تحليلك لزوج اليورو استرالي وهو في منطقه تاريخيه هل يمكن شرائه من مناطق 1.5550

 اليورو استرالي والله اعلم  
هدفه ياحلو ذكرته من قبل اكثر من مرة  
بإذن الله اهدافه 1.5400 / 1.5260  
الان راقبه عند 1.5520 اذاكسرها فهو للنزول  
اذا  صعود من اقرب نقطة لل 1.5695 بيع وهي الستوب 
او اي صعود وضع الستوب المنا سب لك 
والله الموفق

----------


## soliter

> والان أستاذنكم موفقين بإذن الله 
> وجمعة مباركة على الجميع

 مباركه عليك وعلينا يا رب    :Hands:

----------


## aljameel

مبرووووووووووك المجنون بإذن الله لاهدافه 
الحمد لله نوهت عليه البارح باحتمالية النزول وخاصة اذا نزل تحت 1.6290 
المهم اذا نزل للـــــــــ 1.6150 فيتم الشراء او من اقرب نقطة لها والاحتفاظ به للاسبوع القادم 
الستوب 1.6145 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

واليورو ين والدولار ين مبرووووووووك 
بإذن الله لاهدافهم

----------


## aljameel

المجنون بإذن الله عند وصوله لهدفه 146.70 
مراقبته في حال واصل نزول بعد الهدف خير وبركة 
فراقبوه عندها اما يرتد او يواصل في حال ارتد ولم يخترق 147.40 
ممكن الشراء والستوب 146.40 او نقطة الارتداد

----------


## soliter

> المجنون بإذن الله عند وصوله لهدفه 146.70 
> مراقبته في حال واصل نزول بعد الهدف خير وبركة 
> فراقبوه عندها اما يرتد او يواصل في حال ارتد ولم يخترق 147.40 
> ممكن الشراء والستوب 146.40 او نقطة الارتداد

 شكرا يا ابو جميل لمتابعتك صفقاتك 
اعتقد ان المجنون قد ارتد من     
147.13 
وتم اغلاق شمعه الساعه الماضيه علي  
147.40  
اعتقد قد تم الارتداد والله اعلام

----------


## waleed6

متابع الموضوع اكثر من رائع تهنئتي لصاحب الموضوع

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا يا ابو جميل لمتابعتك صفقاتك  
> اعتقد ان المجنون قد ارتد من 
> 147.13 
> وتم اغلاق شمعه الساعه الماضيه علي   147.40   اعتقد قد تم الارتداد والله اعلام

  
لاتخاف من الارتداد غصب عنه بيروح لهدفه موبكيفه 146.70 
ومن هدفه اما يواصل فينا تحت لاهداف اخرى 
او بنشتريه ومانفكه الا عند 150

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار والله اعلم 
> من اقرب نقطة للـــــــ 1.4330 شراء والستوب نفسها  
> واتركوه للاسبوع القادم

 الحمد لله وصل كما توقعت نزوله للــ  1.4335 
من دخل به به نقوله مبرووووك 
المهم الستوب 1.4330 
والاحتقاظ به للاسبوع القادم 
والله اعلم اذا توفقنا به هدفه بإذن الله تقريبا  
1.4666/1.4700 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> مبرووووووووووك المجنون بإذن الله لاهدافه 
> الحمد لله نوهت عليه البارح باحتمالية النزول وخاصة اذا نزل تحت 1.6290 
> المهم اذا نزل للـــــــــ 1.6150 فيتم الشراء او من اقرب نقطة لها والاحتفاظ به للاسبوع القادم 
> الستوب 1.6145 
> والله الموفق

 أسف هنا لم اذكر الكيبل بالغلط 
اقصد الكيبل وبإذن الله ينزل للـ 1.6150 او قريب منها 
مو بكيفك يالكيبل غصب عنك بتنزل ان مو اليوم الاسبوع القادم

----------


## soliter

> لاتخاف من الارتداد غصب عنه بيروح لهدفه موبكيفه 146.70 
> ومن هدفه اما يواصل فينا تحت لاهداف اخرى 
> او بنشتريه ومانفكه الا عند 150

 نفس الحركه عمله من يومين وارتدد من نفس المكان تقريبا كان 147.7
وطلع الي 149.56 
تفتكر المره دي هيخترق ال 150.30 :016:

----------


## aljameel

> نفس الحركه عمله من يومين وارتدد من نفس المكان تقريبا كان 147.7 
> وطلع الي 149.56 
> تفتكر المره دي هيخترق ال 150.30

  
والله اعلم 
بينزل لهدفه اليوم او الاسبوع القادم 146.70 من الهدف اما يواصل نزول للاهداف الاخرى 
او يرتد من الهدف وسيذهب للــ 151.60 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

وهذا شارت لدولار ين على شأن يطمئن من دخل به 
هدفه الاول بإذن الله  90.20 
وهدف ثاني بإذن الله 89.60 
من الهدف 89.60 اما يرتد صعود او يواصل نزول لاهداف اخرى 
اذا ارتد من الهدف 89.60 ندخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 89.50 
والهدف مبدئياً والله اعلم 91/92/93 او القناعة 
والله الموفق

----------


## soliter

> والله اعلم 
> بينزل لهدفه اليوم او الاسبوع القادم 146.70 من الهدف اما يواصل نزول للاهداف الاخرى 
> او يرتد من الهدف وسيذهب للــ 151.60 والله اعلم

 لا اليوم لا اتوقع  
هو الان عامل  
147.53 
وباق اقل من ساعه علي الاغلاق 
فممكن الله واعلم يفتح عل جاب لتحت الاسبوع القادم   
اجازه سعيده ليك وللاخوان  
ويارب ميكنش حد خرج الاسبوع ده خسران 
والحمد لله الناس ال كانت متعلقه بيع ف الكيبل 
من يومين اهو نزل الكيبل  
واستودعكم الله  
في امان الله

----------


## solo90515

اليورو دولار يا باشا 
شو طرقه هالأسبوع هل صعود ام سينزل !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 1عبدالله

اجازة سعيدة ان شاء الله
اظن الاسبوع ده كان 100/100
بارك الله لك ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار يا باشا 
> شو طرقه هالأسبوع هل صعود ام سينزل !!!!!!!!!!!!

 هلا اخي 
ذكرت بالشراء من اقرب نقطة للــ 1.4330 واكثر من مرة وذكرت هي الستوب 
ومن يدخل به الاحتفاظ به للاسبوع القادم 
والحمد لله نزل كما توقعت للــ1.4335 وارتد منها صعود 
والان السعر الحالي كاغلاق 1.4386 نتمنى يواصل صعود 
اذا توفقنا به وواصل صعود اهدافه بإذن الله 1.4666/1.4700 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اجازة سعيدة ان شاء الله
> اظن الاسبوع ده كان 100/100
> بارك الله لك ابو مروان

 الحمد لله  
والله يبارك للجميع

----------


## dany123456

اخي جميل تحية لك
ما رايك في الباوند بعد الاغلاق؟
شكرا

----------


## aljameel

> اخي جميل تحية لك
> ما رايك في الباوند بعد الاغلاق؟
> شكرا

  
هلا اخي 
انا ذكرت يوم الجمعة الشراء من 1.6150 او اقرب نقطة لها والستوب 1.6145 
ولازلت اقول نفس الكلام والله اعلم 
الان الاغلاق 1.6256 نراقب الافتتاح 
هو محصور بين نقطتين 1.6280 و 1.6240  
فلو نزل تحت 1.6240 فالشراء كما ذكرت 
في حال صعد فوق 1.6280 لكل حادث حديث 
ولكن اتوقع بالنزول والله اعلم 
فلو نزل لنقطة 1.6150 او قريب منها وارتد 
وتوفقنا به بإذن الله اهدافنا1.6365/  1.6415/1.6440/1.6470

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  لمحبي الدولار كندي  الدولار كندي والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.0293  مراقبة الافتتاح وعدم الاستعجال   هو بصعوده والله اعلم للــ 1.0312 صحح لموجه صغيرة هل يكتفى بالتصحيح وينزل ام يصعد ليصحح الموجة المتوسطة وتقريبا 1.0420  في حال لم يصعد فوق 1.0312 فهو للنزول وهدف النزول بإذن الله 1.0180  في حال صعد بعد الافتتاح واخترق 1.0312 البيع إن شاء الله  من اقرب نقطة للــ 1.0420 او النقطة نفسها والستوب 1.0430  الهدف بإذن الله 1.0130  واذا استجد جديد سأنوه عنه بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو كندي والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.4800  بصراحة انا لا احب هذا الجوز ونادراً جداً اضع له توصية  انما اعجبني هدفه فرغبت بوضع توصية عليه لعلى نتوفق به بإذن الله  هو بموجه هابطة الرئيسيه والله اعلم نهايتها عند 1.4665 تقريبا  وموجة صغرى بتقول هدفي الاخير  1.4555 ولكن بالغالب الاخيرة مقطوعة لاتكمل لهدفها والله اعلم  انا مع الرئيسيه هي الاهم بالنسبة لي  المهم الشراء من 1.4665 او من اقرب نقطة لها   والستوب للشراء 1.4650 ومجرد   والهدف بإذن الله 1.5150  واذا استجد جديد سأنوه عنه بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي فرنك والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 9475  هذا الجوز هذه ثاني مرة اوصي به من قبل شهور اوصيت علية بيع بهدف 1500 تقريبا  ولم يهتم به احد لان ما احد سألني عنه بالرغم جاب هدفه واكثر  المهم حركته سريعة كشمعات ممكن بشمعة الساعة يتحرك 100 واكثر  هو والله اعلم بموجه صاعده ولكن على أمل ينزل لنقطة كتوقع ينزل لها ولست متاكد 100% ينزل لها انما في حال كسر 9350 متوقع  ينزل لها ندخل شراء ما نزل الله معه كجوز من النوع هذا لابد من اخذه بستوب صغير حركته سريعة   المهم في حال نزل للــ 9220 للــ 9230 او من اقرب نقطه لهم شراء   والستوب 9200/9210  والهدف بإذن الله 9650  ومتوقع له  هدف اخر  ابعد والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

الليلة طلعت خارج تشكيلتنا كتوصيات  
هذه ثلاث توصيات نادر جدا اوصي عليها انما اغرتني اهدافها والستوب صغير  
بإذن الله نتوفق بها

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الاسترالي نيوزلندي والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.2497  هذا الجوز للمرة الثانية اوصي علية من قبل شهور وصيت عليه كهدف من 1000 للــ 1400 رأس وكتفين والحمد لله جاب هدفه على ما اتذكر  الان نراقب الافتتاح في حال لم يكسر 1.2460 وهي الستوب للشراء  ندخل شراء والهدف بإذن الله 1.2650  في حال كسر 1.2460 ثم كسر كسر 1.2430  فالشراء يتم من 1.2340 1.2335 او من اقرب نقطة لها  والستوب 1.2320  والهدف نفسه بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند نيوزلندي والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 2.2007  هذا الجوز والله اعلم بأني اول مرة اوصي عليه فأنا ركزت عليه بالتحليل  
اهداء لصديقي  موكلي وأهداء للجميع وإن شاء الله نتوفق بها  لسببان اولا الاستفادة منه كنقاط والاستفادة منه كيف بنيت توقعي على التوصية  الرجاء التركيز عليه والله اعلم فيه خير وبإذن الله فيه لايقل عن 1500 للــ 2000 نقطة  واحتمال اكثر ومتوقع ذلك على العموم مو اقل من الف نقطة للمستعجل   ساشرح التوصية كما هي بالشارت المرفق  كنزول لموجه هابطة رئيسية والله اعلم انتهت عند 2.1600 وهي تمثل C  وانا بالشارت موضحها بـ ABC  فالـ C نهاية موجه هابطة وقاع موجه صاعدة متوقع والله اعلم   الان المتوقع والله اعلم الصعود 2.2185 ومنها يبداء نزول للـ 2.1715 لتكوين الموجه الصاعدة   من الــ 21715 صعود حتى بلوغ هدف الموجه  اعتقد واضح الشرح  الان في حال صعد 2.2185 او قريب منها يتم البيع والستوب 2.2200  والهدف بإذن الله 2.1730  من الهدف او 2.1720/2.1715 يتم الشراء   والستوب 2.1700  والهدف الاول بإذن الله 2.2400  والهدف العام للموجه بإذن الله كما موضح بالشارت الثاني   اما خط الترند الابيض او الازرق  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  الشارت الاول     الشارت الثاني

----------


## بديعه

رايك في في المجنون لو سمحت  !!!!!   
بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> رايك في في المجنون لو سمحت !!!!!   
> بارك الله فيك

 ابشري و بخدمتك  انا موصي علية يوم الخميس ومرة اخرى يوم الجمعة وأستفدنا منه واعتقد بعض الاخوان لازال محتفظين به حتى بلوغ هدفه  واستغرب اكثر من واحد بيسأل عنه ساكتب له مرة اخرى وللجميع  المجنون والله اعلم  المهم والله اعلم المتوقع تحت 148.65 وهي الستوب نزول  وهدف النزول بإذن الله 147/146.70  من الهدف اما ارتداد وصعود او مواصلة النزول في حال واصل نزول وكسر 146.40  متوقع والله اعلم نزول 146/145/144 او القناعة   المهم مراقبته فوق 146.40 مالم يكسرها متوقع صعود وهي الستوب للشراء   او الستوب نقطة الارتداد   والله اعلم اذا توفقنا به وواصل صعود هدفنا الرئيسي 151.50  قبله اهداف انما يهمنا الهدف الرئيسي   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الباوند نيوزلندي والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 2.2007  هذا الجوز والله اعلم بأني اول مرة اوصي عليه فأنا ركزت عليه بالتحليل   اهداء لصديقي موكلي وأهداء للجميع وإن شاء الله نتوفق بها  لسببان اولا الاستفادة منه كنقاط والاستفادة منه كيف بنيت توقعي على التوصية  الرجاء التركيز عليه والله اعلم فيه خير وبإذن الله فيه لايقل عن 1500 للــ 2000 نقطة  واحتمال اكثر ومتوقع ذلك على العموم مو اقل من الف نقطة للمستعجل   ساشرح التوصية كما هي بالشارت المرفق  كنزول لموجه هابطة رئيسية والله اعلم انتهت عند 2.1600 وهي تمثل C  وانا بالشارت موضحها بـ ABC  فالـ C نهاية موجه هابطة وقاع موجه صاعدة متوقع والله اعلم   الان المتوقع والله اعلم الصعود 2.2185 ومنها يبداء نزول للـ 2.1715 لتكوين الموجه الصاعدة   من الــ 21715 صعود حتى بلوغ هدف الموجه  اعتقد واضح الشرح  الان في حال صعد 2.2185 او قريب منها يتم البيع والستوب 2.2200  والهدف بإذن الله 2.1730  من الهدف او 2.1720/2.1715 يتم الشراء   والستوب 2.1700  والهدف الاول بإذن الله 2.2400  والهدف العام للموجه بإذن الله كما موضح بالشارت الثاني   اما خط الترند الابيض او الازرق  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  الشارت الاول     الشارت الثاني

   ومتوقع والله اعلم بتكوين دبل بوتوم على الاسبوعي   الدبل بوتوم بيتكون وليس مؤاكد حتى اللحظة   هدف الدبل بوتوم بإذن الله 2000 نقطة تقريبا

----------


## aljameel

> هلا اخي 
> اليورو دولار 
> ذكرت بالشراء من اقرب نقطة للــ 1.4330 واكثر من مرة وذكرت هي الستوب 
> ومن يدخل به الاحتفاظ به للاسبوع القادم 
> والحمد لله نزل كما توقعت للــ1.4335 وارتد منها صعود 
> والان السعر الحالي كاغلاق 1.4386 نتمنى يواصل صعود 
> اذا توفقنا به وواصل صعود اهدافه بإذن الله 1.4666/1.4700 
> والله الموفق

  

> هلا اخي 
> انا ذكرت يوم الجمعة الشراء من 1.6150 او اقرب نقطة لها والستوب 1.6145 
> ولازلت اقول نفس الكلام والله اعلم 
> الان الاغلاق 1.6256 نراقب الافتتاح 
> هو محصور بين نقطتين 1.6280 و 1.6240  
> فلو نزل تحت 1.6240 فالشراء كما ذكرت 
> في حال صعد فوق 1.6280 لكل حادث حديث 
> ولكن اتوقع بالنزول والله اعلم 
> فلو نزل لنقطة 1.6150 او قريب منها وارتد 
> وتوفقنا به بإذن الله اهدافنا1.6365/ 1.6415/1.6440/1.6470

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  لمحبي الدولار كندي  الدولار كندي والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.0293  مراقبة الافتتاح وعدم الاستعجال   هو بصعوده والله اعلم للــ 1.0312 صحح لموجه صغيرة هل يكتفى بالتصحيح وينزل ام يصعد ليصحح الموجة المتوسطة وتقريبا 1.0420  في حال لم يصعد فوق 1.0312 فهو للنزول وهدف النزول بإذن الله 1.0180  في حال صعد بعد الافتتاح واخترق 1.0312 البيع إن شاء الله  من اقرب نقطة للــ 1.0420 او النقطة نفسها والستوب 1.0430  الهدف بإذن الله 1.0130  واذا استجد جديد سأنوه عنه بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو كندي والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.4800  بصراحة انا لا احب هذا الجوز ونادراً جداً اضع له توصية انما اعجبني هدفه فرغبت بوضع توصية عليه لعلى نتوفق به بإذن الله  هو بموجه هابطة الرئيسيه والله اعلم نهايتها عند 1.4665 تقريبا  وموجة صغرى بتقول هدفي الاخير 1.4555 ولكن بالغالب الاخيرة مقطوعة لاتكمل لهدفها والله اعلم  انا مع الرئيسيه هي الاهم بالنسبة لي  المهم الشراء من 1.4665 او من اقرب نقطة لها   والستوب للشراء 1.4650 ومجرد   والهدف بإذن الله 1.5150  واذا استجد جديد سأنوه عنه بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي فرنك والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 9475  هذا الجوز هذه ثاني مرة اوصي به من قبل شهور اوصيت علية بيع بهدف 1500 تقريبا ولم يهتم به احد لان ما احد سألني عنه بالرغم جاب هدفه واكثر  المهم حركته سريعة كشمعات ممكن بشمعة الساعة يتحرك 100 واكثر  هو والله اعلم بموجه صاعده ولكن على أمل ينزل لنقطة كتوقع ينزل لها ولست متاكد 100% ينزل لها انما في حال كسر 9350 متوقع ينزل لها ندخل شراء ما نزل الله معه كجوز من النوع هذا لابد من اخذه بستوب صغير حركته سريعة   المهم في حال نزل للــ 9220 للــ 9230 او من اقرب نقطه لهم شراء   والستوب 9200/9210  والهدف بإذن الله 9650  ومتوقع له هدف اخر ابعد والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

     

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الاسترالي نيوزلندي والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.2497  هذا الجوز للمرة الثانية اوصي علية من قبل شهور وصيت عليه كهدف من 1000 للــ 1400 رأس وكتفين والحمد لله جاب هدفه على ما اتذكر  الان نراقب الافتتاح في حال لم يكسر 1.2460 وهي الستوب للشراء  ندخل شراء والهدف بإذن الله 1.2650  في حال كسر 1.2460 ثم كسر كسر 1.2430  فالشراء يتم من 1.2340 1.2335 او من اقرب نقطة لها  والستوب 1.2320  والهدف نفسه بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> ابشري و بخدمتك  انا موصي علية يوم الخميس ومرة اخرى يوم الجمعة وأستفدنا منه واعتقد بعض الاخوان لازال محتفظين به حتى بلوغ هدفه  واستغرب اكثر من واحد بيسأل عنه ساكتب له مرة اخرى وللجميع  المجنون والله اعلم  المهم والله اعلم المتوقع تحت 148.65 وهي الستوب نزول  وهدف النزول بإذن الله 147/146.70  من الهدف اما ارتداد وصعود او مواصلة النزول في حال واصل نزول وكسر 146.40  متوقع والله اعلم نزول 146/145/144 او القناعة   المهم مراقبته فوق 146.40 مالم يكسرها متوقع صعود وهي الستوب للشراء   او الستوب نقطة الارتداد   والله اعلم اذا توفقنا به وواصل صعود هدفنا الرئيسي 151.50  قبله اهداف انما يهمنا الهدف الرئيسي   والله الموفق

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق  اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## بديعه

> ابشري و بخدمتك  انا موصي علية يوم الخميس ومرة اخرى يوم الجمعة وأستفدنا منه واعتقد بعض الاخوان لازال محتفظين به حتى بلوغ هدفه  واستغرب اكثر من واحد بيسأل عنه ساكتب له مرة اخرى وللجميع  المجنون والله اعلم  المهم والله اعلم المتوقع تحت 148.65 وهي الستوب نزول  وهدف النزول بإذن الله 147/146.70  من الهدف اما ارتداد وصعود او مواصلة النزول في حال واصل نزول وكسر 146.40  متوقع والله اعلم نزول 146/145/144 او القناعة   المهم مراقبته فوق 146.40 مالم يكسرها متوقع صعود وهي الستوب للشراء   او الستوب نقطة الارتداد   والله اعلم اذا توفقنا به وواصل صعود هدفنا الرئيسي 151.50  قبله اهداف انما يهمنا الهدف الرئيسي   والله الموفق

 بارك الله فيك
يا ريت تعطينا يوميا رايك بالمجنون
فهو عملتي المفضله في التداول 
نهارك سعيد

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك
> يا ريت تعطينا يوميا رايك بالمجنون
> فهو عملتي المفضله في التداول 
> نهارك سعيد

 وأنتي اسعد 
الله كريم

----------


## mokly

> ومتوقع والله اعلم بتكوين دبل بوتوم على الاسبوعي   الدبل بوتوم بيتكون وليس مؤاكد حتى اللحظة   هدف الدبل بوتوم بإذن الله 2000 نقطة تقريبا

  جزاك الله خير ابو مروان  هديه مقبوله تحليل رائع ماشاء الله

----------


## 1عبدالله

بداية الاسبوع لها طعم تانى وانت بنا ابومروان 
عفا الله عنك وعنا وعن المسلمين اجمعين
وبارك الله لك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6333  انا توقعت نزوله للـــ  1.6150 بما انه صعد فوق 1.6275 فالصعود هو الغالب  الان من يرغب بالشراء يراقبه فوق 1.6330 متوقع بيواصل صعود لاهدافه  تحت 1.6330 يفضل الشراء من اقرب نقطة للـــ  1.6294  المهم الستوب اما 1.6294 او 1.6275 او ضعو مايناسبكم  الاهداف بإذن الله 1.6415/1.6425 منها اما يواصل للهدف الثاني او يرتد  ولكن اتوقع بيواصل لهدف الثاني  الهدف الثاني بإذن الله1.6460/70 منها اما يواصل او يرتد نزول   مراقبته في حال لم يواصل بيعه والستوب نقطة الارتداد او +10 نقاط   في حال واصل صعود بعد 1.6470 تقريبا سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله  1.6540  المهم الهدف قائم اما يواصل او يرتد للتصحيح ثم يصعد له والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> هلا اخي 
> ذكرت بالشراء من اقرب نقطة للــ 1.4330 واكثر من مرة وذكرت هي الستوب 
> ومن يدخل به الاحتفاظ به للاسبوع القادم 
> والحمد لله نزل كما توقعت للــ1.4335 وارتد منها صعود 
> والان السعر الحالي كاغلاق 1.4386 نتمنى يواصل صعود 
> اذا توفقنا به وواصل صعود اهدافه بإذن الله 1.4666/1.4700 
> والله الموفق

 اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4375   وصيت عليه من يوم الجمعة وذكرت شراء من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.4330 والاحتفاظ به للاسبوع القادم  والحمد لله وصل للـ 1.4335 وارتد منها صعود   والستوب 1.4330 من دخل به يراقبه   الان في حال هو فوق 1.4330 متوقع يواصل صعود بإذن الله  ساعطيكم الاهداف الاهم هدفه بإذن الله 1.4680/1.4700  في حال نزل تحت 1.4330 والله اعلم سيذهب للنقطة 1.4165  المهم في حال نزل لها ولم يكسر 1.4160 فهو للصعود بإذن الله  فيتم الشراء والستوب 1.4160  لو كسرها والله اعلم سيذهب لاهداف بإذن الله 1.4110 /1.4040  فانتم راقبو النقطة 1.4330 فوقها صعود تحتها نزول والله اعلم  فمن يرغب الشراء او البيع يضع الستوب المناسب له   المهم فوق 1.4330 ولو 10 نقاط للبيع والشراء  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابشري و بخدمتك  انا موصي علية يوم الخميس ومرة اخرى يوم الجمعة وأستفدنا منه واعتقد بعض الاخوان لازال محتفظين به حتى بلوغ هدفه  واستغرب اكثر من واحد بيسأل عنه ساكتب له مرة اخرى وللجميع  المجنون والله اعلم  المهم والله اعلم المتوقع تحت 148.65 وهي الستوب نزول  وهدف النزول بإذن الله 147/146.70  من الهدف اما ارتداد وصعود او مواصلة النزول في حال واصل نزول وكسر 146.40  متوقع والله اعلم نزول 146/145/144 او القناعة   المهم مراقبته فوق 146.40 مالم يكسرها متوقع صعود وهي الستوب للشراء   او الستوب نقطة الارتداد   والله اعلم اذا توفقنا به وواصل صعود هدفنا الرئيسي 151.50  قبله اهداف انما يهمنا الهدف الرئيسي   والله الموفق

   المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 148.70  المهم انه جننا معه لا هو صاعد ولانازل عنده اهداف صعود واهداف نزول  ساعطيكم الاهداف الاهم له الصاعدة والهابطة  النقطة 148.65 فوقها صاعد تحتها نازل وهي الستوب للبيع والشراء او ضعو مايناسبكم  الان والله اعلم اقرب للصعود   هدف الصعود بإذن الله 151/151.60/152.90  هدف النزول بإذن الله 145/144  فانتم اما متابعته حتى بلوغ هدفه مع تقديم الستوب او جني ارباحكم بالقناعه  بصراحة انا جنني معه مرة بياكد الصعود ومرة بياكد النزول فحيرنا معه  عن نفسي بضارب معه نزول وصعود وبراقب في حال بيذهب لا احد اهدافه    والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6333  انا توقعت نزوله للـــ 1.6150 بما انه صعد فوق 1.6275 فالصعود هو الغالب  الان من يرغب بالشراء يراقبه فوق 1.6330 متوقع بيواصل صعود لاهدافه  تحت 1.6330 يفضل الشراء من اقرب نقطة للـــ 1.6294  المهم الستوب اما 1.6294 او 1.6275 او ضعو مايناسبكم  الاهداف بإذن الله 1.6415/1.6425 منها اما يواصل للهدف الثاني او يرتد  ولكن اتوقع بيواصل لهدف الثاني  الهدف الثاني بإذن الله1.6460/70 منها اما يواصل او يرتد نزول   مراقبته في حال لم يواصل بيعه والستوب نقطة الارتداد او +10 نقاط   في حال واصل صعود بعد 1.6470 تقريبا سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.6540  المهم الهدف قائم اما يواصل او يرتد للتصحيح ثم يصعد له والله اعلم  والله الموفق

 الحمد لله صعد للــ 1.6377  المهم من دخل به تقديم الستوب 1.6308  النقطة 1.6375 مهمه جدا للاسف نسيت أن اذكرها للاحتياط منها  نقدم الستوب هو الصعود حتى اللحظة هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله صعد للــ 1.6377  المهم من دخل به تقديم الستوب 1.6308  النقطة 1.6375 مهمه جدا للاسف نسيت أن اذكرها للاحتياط منها نقدم الستوب هو الصعود حتى اللحظة هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم   والله الموفق

 هذا ما اقصده بالنسبة للكيبل النقطة 1.6375  هما التقاء موجتين هابطة وصاعدة عند النقطة 1.6376  للاحتياط اكثر الانتباه لو اغلق شمعة الساعة تحت 1.4330  انااضعكم بالصورة انما الصعوود هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم وخاصة انه اخترق 1.6361 هي من تدفعه للـ 1.6425 ولكن الحذر واجب  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  لمحبي الدولار كندي  الدولار كندي والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.0293  مراقبة الافتتاح وعدم الاستعجال   هو بصعوده والله اعلم للــ 1.0312 صحح لموجه صغيرة هل يكتفى بالتصحيح وينزل ام يصعد ليصحح الموجة المتوسطة وتقريبا 1.0420  في حال لم يصعد فوق 1.0312 فهو للنزول وهدف النزول بإذن الله 1.0180  في حال صعد بعد الافتتاح واخترق 1.0312 البيع إن شاء الله  من اقرب نقطة للــ 1.0420 او النقطة نفسها والستوب 1.0430  الهدف بإذن الله 1.0130  واذا استجد جديد سأنوه عنه بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   لم يصعد فوق 1.0312 حاول باختراقها فلم يخترقها فوجب البيع  فكانت فرصة بيع من نفس النقطة   مبرووووووك لمن دخل به الحمد لله وصل 1.0251  الان امامه اللو 1.0220 بكسره بإذن الله لهدفه  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الاسترالي نيوزلندي والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.2497  هذا الجوز للمرة الثانية اوصي علية من قبل شهور وصيت عليه كهدف من 1000 للــ 1400 رأس وكتفين والحمد لله جاب هدفه على ما اتذكر  الان نراقب الافتتاح في حال لم يكسر 1.2460 وهي الستوب للشراء  ندخل شراء والهدف بإذن الله 1.2650  في حال كسر 1.2460 ثم كسر كسر 1.2430  فالشراء يتم من 1.2340 1.2335 او من اقرب نقطة لها  والستوب 1.2320  والهدف نفسه بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   الحمد لله نزل للـــ 1.2479 ولم يكسر 1.2460  اتمنى انكم أستفدتم منه ومبروووووك لمن دخل به  الان مجرد يصعد فوق 1.2560 رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول  واتوقع من دخل به كان دخوله من 1.2480 + -   المهم من دخل به تحت 500 مجرد يصعد فوق 550 تقديم الستوب   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند نيوزلندي والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 2.2007  هذا الجوز والله اعلم بأني اول مرة اوصي عليه فأنا ركزت عليه بالتحليل   اهداء لصديقي موكلي وأهداء للجميع وإن شاء الله نتوفق بها  لسببان اولا الاستفادة منه كنقاط والاستفادة منه كيف بنيت توقعي على التوصية  الرجاء التركيز عليه والله اعلم فيه خير وبإذن الله فيه لايقل عن 1500 للــ 2000 نقطة  واحتمال اكثر ومتوقع ذلك على العموم مو اقل من الف نقطة للمستعجل   ساشرح التوصية كما هي بالشارت المرفق  كنزول لموجه هابطة رئيسية والله اعلم انتهت عند 2.1600 وهي تمثل C  وانا بالشارت موضحها بـ ABC  فالـ C نهاية موجه هابطة وقاع موجه صاعدة متوقع والله اعلم   الان المتوقع والله اعلم الصعود 2.2185 ومنها يبداء نزول للـ 2.1715 لتكوين الموجه الصاعدة   من الــ 21715 صعود حتى بلوغ هدف الموجه  اعتقد واضح الشرح  الان في حال صعد 2.2185 او قريب منها يتم البيع والستوب 2.2200  والهدف بإذن الله 2.1730  من الهدف او 2.1720/2.1715 يتم الشراء   والستوب 2.1700  والهدف الاول بإذن الله 2.2400  والهدف العام للموجه بإذن الله كما موضح بالشارت الثاني   اما خط الترند الابيض او الازرق  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  الشارت الاول     الشارت الثاني

   

> ومتوقع والله اعلم بتكوين دبل بوتوم على الاسبوعي   الدبل بوتوم بيتكون وليس مؤاكد حتى اللحظة   هدف الدبل بوتوم بإذن الله 2000 نقطة تقريبا

    اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  اعتقد من دخل به مدارك وضعه وخاصة مثل هذا الجوز حركته كبيره  هو صعد للـــ 2.2201 فكان عند الستوب وبستوب صغير وهدف كبير  ماتفرق معه من دخل به نقطة او 10 مايحتاج أن انبه به هي توقع برتداد من نقطة  ما  المهم مبروووووووووووك لمن دخل به والان وصل للــ 2.2039  فالحمد لله من دخل به مايقارب 150 نقطة فاللاحتياط حجز ولو 50 نقطة  نقدم الستوب للــ  2.2150  والباقي كما بالتوصية   المهم عند نزول للنقطة المتوقع منها ارتداد 2.1715 + - تقريبا   لاتدققو على 10 او 20 نقطة فصعب مثل هذه الاجواز تحديد نقطه بعينها لانه حركته كبيره وسريعة   والله الموفق

----------


## منى شعير

السلام عليكم ,,,ازي حضرتك ؟؟ ان شاء الله  تكون بخير دايما. ايه رأي حضرتك دلوقت بالمجنون صعود حتي 148.60 ؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

على شأن ارسل مشاركة  
 بصعوبة جدا لا اعرف السبب من االامس 
المشكلة لدي والله اعلم  
اذا حصل تاخير فارجو معذرتي مقدما

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم   مالم يكسر 1.6247 فهو للصعود انما انا اضع الستوب قريب لأن السوق ليس له أمان  فنتعامل بما نرى افضل وبستوب صغير  انما من يرغب بالشراء من اي سعر كان من الحالي 1.6316 اوغيره  الستوب 1.6247 ولكن بمجرد نزوله تحت 1.6294 اخذ الحذر   النقطة 1.6272 نقطة دعم قابله للكسر وممكن لا تكسر الله اعلم  كسر 1.6247 بيع والستوب 1.6275 او ضعو مايناسبكم  المهم اهداف الصعود بإذن الله   1.6415/1.6430/1.6460/1.6495/1.6540  اهداف النزول بإذن الله 1.6065  1.6065 كسر 1.6060 مزيد من النزول فاحتمال الارتداد او لا كل شي وارد في حال ارتد شراء والستوب 1.6060  النقطة المهمه في حال كسر 6060  تقريبا 1.5980 للــ 1.6600 هي خط الترند بين قاعين الدبل بوتوم بكسرها للهاوية والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5525  انا من قبل موصي علية 1.6030 وحددت اهدافه واخر هدف له  بإذن الله 1.5400/1.5360  من امس واليوم بكتب به ببيعه مره اخرى عند 1.5640  مرة اخرى وتنوية له بستوب صغير لايتجاوز 20 نقطة ولكن للأسف اني نسيت بالرغم اني محتفظ بعقد صغير له من 1.6000  مالكم نصيب به الان نزل من يرغب به يضع استوب مناسب له او احتمال يصعد عند 1.5550+ - تقريبا ومنها يرتد متوقع كاحتمال المهم الخيار لكم  كما ذكرت اهدافه بإذن الله  من الهدف او 1.5350 + - تقريبا متوقع نهاية الموجه والله اعلم  ومتوقع ارتداد بإذن الله المهم مراقبته ودخول شراء   والستوب اقل بــ 10 لل ــ 20 نقطة  في حال واصل نزول بعد 1.5330 مشواره بعيد بالنزول وساتكلم عنه بوقته بإذن الله  المهم في حال الصعود والدخول شراء  كما ذكرت  متوقع صعوده بإذن الله للــ 1.5900 وفي حال واصل بعدها واخترق 1.5950  فخذوها مني مو اقل من 1000 نقطة بإذن الله  فمن فاته النزول بالرغم اني نوهت عليه وذكرت فرصة وماتتفوت   الان اقول له فرصة مرة اخرى نزول وصعود والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## منى شعير

السلام عليكم ,,,ازي حضرتك ؟؟ ان شاء الله تكون بخير دايما. ايه رأي حضرتك دلوقت بالمجنون صعود حتي 148.60 ؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ,,,ازي حضرتك ؟؟ ان شاء الله تكون بخير دايما. ايه رأي حضرتك دلوقت بالمجنون صعود حتي 148.60 ؟؟؟

   الله يسلمك اخي عمر   احتمال يصعد هو اسمه مجنون  خليني اعطيك فكرة عن المجنون وللجميع حتى يتم الاستفادة منه صعود ونزول  بصراحة انا اتمناه بالمنطقة نفسها شهر وثلاث شهور حلو اللعب معه نزول وصعود  انا واضع النقطة 148.65 هي نقطة وسط له تحتها نزول فوقها صعود كمضارب   الان اذا صعد فوق 148.25/30 اخذ الحذر من النزول   كموجه بتقول يالمجنون تحت 148.70 غصب عنك بتروح للـ 145  طبعا قبلها 146.70/ 146.30  بعد 145 والله اعلم سيذهب للــ 144 ومنها لكل حادث حديث  كموجه عامة تحت 151 موجه هابطة هدفها بإذن الله 145  متى يصل لهدفه الله اعلم  ولكن مجرد يصعد فوق 148.70 فانا استفيد منه بالصعود واخذ حذر من النزول  الشراء الصحيح ويكون شراء لهدف موجه باختراق 150.30  هنا اقول صاعد وهدفه بإذن الله 152.60/90  154/155/156  اوكي وضحت الصورة   فنحن ريد الاستفادة منه بقدر المستطاع نزول وصعود  فرضا بعنا من فوق ونزل تحت 148 توقع النزول مجرد يصعد فوقها اجني الربح  وهكذا   الان تحت 148.65 و نزل تحت 147.50 يتاكد بإذن الله الهدف 146.30  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

أسف اخواني واخواتي بالنسبة للمجنون عدلت المشاركة الاخيرة له  انا واضع 151.30 هي الصح 150.30   ارجو معذرتي كثرة الارقام بتوه    المهم اي صعود له فوق 148.65 ولم يخترق 130.30 فهو للبيع  والهدف نفسه  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## رشدي

> أسف اخواني واخواتي بالنسبة للمجنون عدلت المشاركة الاخيرة له  انا واضع 151.30 هي الصح 150.30   ارجو معذرتي كثرة الارقام بتوه    المهم اي صعود له فوق 148.65 ولم يخترق 150.30 فهو للبيع  والهدف نفسه   موفقين بإذن الله

  
لم تقصر يوما عن خدمة اخوانك ونعم الرجل الفاضل  
ارجو المعذرة يا اخى اقتبست مشاركة لك على الكندى لسؤال احد الأخوة عنه فى موضوعى  
لا تؤاخذنى  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## admin memo

السلام عليكم 
 لو سمحت رايك فى اليورو \دولار 
                              الدولار \فرنك
                                بالتوفيق للجميع :016:

----------


## aljameel

> لم تقصر يوما عن خدمة اخوانك ونعم الرجل الفاضل  
> ارجو المعذرة يا اخى اقتبست مشاركة لك على الكندى لسؤال احد الأخوة عنه فى موضوعى  
> لا تؤاخذنى  
> بارك الله فيك

 هلا اخي تمون بس تمون على الموضوع وصاحب الموضوع 
يلعن شيطانك انا بكتب رد على موضوع لك عن المجنون هل من مؤيد 
ذهبت للصلاة على اساس  بعد الصلاة بشارك سبقتني هنا
كنت اتمنى اني شاركت بالاول ولكن اخرني المجنون بالتحليل لاني جالس بشرحه حتى اجيب خبرة لك 
موفق يارشدي إن شاء تكون رشد لاخوانك واخواتك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> لو سمحت رايك فى اليورو \دولار 
> الدولار \فرنك
> بالتوفيق للجميع

 ابشر اخي بس لضات اخلص من المجنون وساكتب لهم

----------


## mohamed emam

السلام عليكم  و رحمة الله و بركاته..  هذه أول مشاركه لى فى هذا المنتدى و أسأل الله لكم جميعا التوفيق .. و كل التقدير و الاحترام لأخى aljameel ... حفظك الله و 
بارك  لك فى الرزق و الأهل و الصحه على مجهودك فى مساعدة كل من طلب المشوره 
تقبل احترامى و تقديرى

----------


## shemo

لو سمحت اخى الكريم انا قمت ببيع المجنون من  148.35 هل هذه نقطه جيده ؟وهل يظل الستوب لوس 148.65

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم   ارجو أن تستفيدو من شرحي له على الاقل حللو تعبي به والله اخذ مني الوقت الكثير فاجتهدت بقدر المستطاع لانه يهمني انا بالاول المهم الشرح ليس  ليوم انما لايام قادمة  بإذن الله المجنون من مايقارب الشهرين يتحرك بمنطقة واحدة على مستوى الموجات العامة الرئيسيه  يؤكد اهداف من الصعب فشلها بحكم معاشرتي له السابقة وتفشل بالوصول للهدف على الاقل 90% من الهدف اعلى نسبه وصلها تقريبا من الهدف 70% معودنا فوق 100% بالغالب الموجة الرئيسيه 95% بتصل لهدفها او على الاقل تصل للـ 90% من الهدف طبعا مرات بيعطي اكبر من هدفه الرئيسي مجمل موجاته الرئيسيه تصل بما نسبته 100% وفوق الموجات على المدى القريب او الصغرى ممكن بتقلب بتغير اتجاه او ماشابه ذلك ممكن اما الرئيسيه نادر جداً واذا عكس يذهب لهدف الموجه المعكوس لها بالنهاية بتطلع بنتيجه بالغالب مع الكيبل بالاتجاه نوادر يختلف معه الان بالذات من شهر نوادر جدا يتفق معه اكيد لها اسباب وصعب شرحها بالموضوع يحتاجلوقت وشرح طويل ما اقصده بالوضع الحالي صعب الجزم بالهدف هو من الغلط الجزم بالعملات انما المجنون صاحب راليات معودنا على السحب اليومي مو اقل من 300 نقطة وكمعدل 400 للـ 500 نقطة الان صعب تجزم لهدف له 150 نقطة ولو واضع الستوب نفس الهدف  وكمثال الان امامي هدف نازل وشبه مؤاكد تحت 149.49 هدفه بإذن الله 145.08 والهدف بالنقطة بالرغم انا لا اضع اهداف 08 او ماشابه انما 10 و20 وهكذا اجبرها ممكن يصعد فوق 149.49 وممكن فوق 150 بكم نقطة ثم ينزل مرة اخرى وفعلها الاسبوع الماضي مرتين صعد فوقها أنا من طبعي احب اركب الصعاب والمجنون احدهم ومهتم به وللامانه من امس اليوم ابي اعرف السبب معقول المجنون عقل  وعذرا على اللاطالة انما حبيت اوضح وضعه بشكل عام  التوصية المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 148.20 المعطيات التي امامي والله اعلم طبعا الويكلي والديلي للــ الساعة  تحت 149.50 وهي الستوب للبيع ولو صعد اعلى منها بكم نقطة هي الستوب مالم يخترق 150.29 فهو للنزول بإذن الله فاقصد بـ 149.50 الستوب في حال ضرب الستوب مراقبته  اخترق 150.29 ندخل شراء وتكون ستوب للشراء في حال لم يخترق 150.29 فممكن وضع الستوب 150.29 وبنزوله تحت 149.50 تقديم الستوب للـ 149.49 هدف الموجه الهابطة الرئيسي 134/133 بإذن الله  الان بالوضع الحالي كالسعر الحالي 148.22 الصعود والله اعلم  ساضع نقطة 148.69 هي نقطة وسط فأنا اتوقع فوقها بيصعد فاحتمال تكوين موجه صغرى فاكبر لاختراق 149.49 و اختراق 150.29 وندخل بالموجه الصاعدة واهدافها بإذن الله  اول هدف بإذن الله 152.68 فهو مهم احتمال بيروح للهدف التالي او تكون نهاية موجه والله اعلم الهدف الثاني بإذن الله 152.90 باختراق الهاي 153.21 بإذن الله يدفعنا للهدف الثالث بإذن الله 153.80  ولاهداف اكبر 154 و155و156 والمجال مفتوح له طبعا وليست مؤاكدة ولو اخترق الهاي 153.21 لاني عملت لها تست له بيقول الاختبار ولو صعدت للـ 154و155و156 و157 ساذهب لهدفي الهابط الرئيسي اختراق 157.40 يلغي هدفه الهابط الرئيسي والله اعلم  المهم يهمنا هدف الموجة 152.68 وما فوقها خير وبركة  المهم فوق 149.49 فهو مهيئ للصعود والله اعلم فضعو ببالكم الصعود والهبوط لايعني عدم اختراق 157.40 ممكن يهبط انما نحن بموجه هابطة رئيسيه ولكن فوق 149.40 مهيئ لالغاءها  مجرد يخترق 157.40ندخل بموجه رئيسيه صاعدة ولو نزل بعد الاختراق للـ 150 فنحن بموجه صاعده والله اعلم اهدافها بعيدة  الان في حال صعد للهدف 152.68 او 152.87 او 153.80 او احدهم   فلا يلغي الصعود المهم فوق 149.49 انما احتمال نزول تصحيحي لمواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  السابق كله للصعود النزول وهو الاهم والله اعلم الان كما ذكرت 149.49 هي الستوب الرسمي للبيع  الستوب الحالي او المؤقت 148.69  هدف الموجة 145.08 بإذن الله  اهداف النزول بإذن الله  تتاكد الاهداف الاقرب بكسر 147.45 والله اعلم  هدف 146.70 بإذن الله  من بعده امامنا نقطة 146.62 وهي دعم اسبوعي هذه هي سبب انقطاع الموجه الهابطة  الاسبوع الماضي الان اتوقع كسرها والله اعلم لانها دعم الاسبوع الماضي و دعم هذا الاسبوع 148 وكسر اليوم انما ذكرتها للاحتياط   هدف 146.30 بإذن الله  هدف 145.80 بإذن الله  من الهدف مراقبته في حال كسر تقريبا 145.70 بيواصل للهدف 145.08 بإذن الله  مابعد 145.08 له اهداف بإذن الله 144 و 143.20 كسر 143 المجال مفتوح له  واحتمال كبير بيجيب هدف الموجه الرئيسيه 134/133  الملخص  انا وضعتكم بالموجه الحاليه لا اتكلم عن الرئيسيه  في حال نازله هدفها بإذن الله 145.08 في حال صاعده هدفها بإذن الله 152.68  مابعد الاهداف الصاعد او الهابط كما ذكرته بشكل عام   هنا العب معه واتمنى ذلك لكم جميعا لانه بيتحرك من الاسبوع الماضي وماقبله بنفس المنطقة واتمنى يجلس بها شهر واكثر حتى نستفيد منه صعود ونزول مثل المنشار طالع واكل نازل واكل منه بإذن الله  هنا المرونه من قبلكم لاتحتاج توصيه والتعامل معه  ضعو 148.70 نقطة وسط وهي الستوب المؤقت الحالي للصعود والنزول صعد براقبه  مالم يخترق 149.49 اجني ربحي وابيع والستوب 149.49 في حال اخترق 149.49 اراقب النقطة 150.29 اخترقها مواصل صعود لهدف الموجه مالم يخترقها ابيع وهي الستوب وهكذا تحت 148.70 للنزول كسر 147.45/40 تاكيد لهدف 146.70 وهدف 146.30 بإذن الله اصلا مجرد يصل لل 146.30 يتاكد الهدف 145.08 تقريبا والله اعلم   ها انا اجتهدت واخذ مني الوقت اتمنى تحللو تعبي به عمره لايصل لهدفه يهمنا ربح يومي منه والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  النهاية فوق 152.68 متوقع بيواصل صعود تحت 145.08 متوقع بيواصل نزول والله اعلم  بالاخير لايمنعني عن كتابة توصية جاهزة الا انتم حتى تستفيدو منه ما امكن من استفادة نزول وصعود وبستوب صغير ممكن التعامل معه وليس له تاثير بحسابنا ومن يرغب بتوصية جاهزة التوصية بيع من السعر الحالي واذا صعد عند 149 عزز البيع  الستوب 149.49 الهدف 1480 /147.60/146.70/147.20 شراء من السعر 150.30 والستوب 149.49 الهدف 151/151.30/151.60 كتبتها بعد صلاة المغرب اغلبها ولاسف نمت بعد العشاء ولم اتمكن من ارسالها الان صحيت من النوم ولكن الحمد لله السعر تقريبا كما هو لا تغير

----------


## lionofegypt2020

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو مروان 
ياريت اى جديد تكون معانا فيه

----------


## dany123456

يعطيك العافية اخي جميل

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> لو سمحت رايك فى اليورو \دولار 
> الدولار \فرنك
> بالتوفيق للجميع

 اخي أسف نسيت واخذتني غفوة  اليورو دولار والله اعلم  انا من قبل وصيت عليه بالشراء من 1.4330 او من اقرب نقطة لها وهي الستوب هو الحمد لله نزل للــ 1.4335 وارتد منها وذكرت اهدافه الرئيسيه في حال واصل صعود 1.4660/1.4700 بإذن الله  وهذه للجميع اليورو دولار مجرد يخترق 1.4780 والله اعلم سيذهب بإذن الله لهدف 1.5500 ولديه هدف قبله كهدف دبل بوتوم 1.5200وهدف اخر 1.5600  الان  والله اعلم فوق 1.4375 امامه صعود بإذن الله للــ 1.4420 للــ 1.4440 تقريبا اما يرتد منها او يواصل صعود وباختراق 1.4463 بذن الله بيواصل صعود  مالم يخترق 1.4463 نبيع ونستفيد منه كنزول والستوب نفسها او نقطة الارتداد  في حال ارتد وكسر 1.4355 اتوقع نزوله لهدف بإذن الله 1.4280 والله اعلم  كسر 1.4267 والله اعلم بيواصل نزوله لل 1.4165 و 1.4110 و 1.4040  مالم يكسر 1.4267 ندخل شراء وهي الستوب   ولكل حادث حديث  والله الموفق  الدولار فرنك لحضات احمل بياناته وسذكر له

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.. هذه أول مشاركه لى فى هذا المنتدى و أسأل الله لكم جميعا التوفيق .. و كل التقدير و الاحترام لأخى aljameel ... حفظك الله و 
> بارك لك فى الرزق و الأهل و الصحه على مجهودك فى مساعدة كل من طلب المشوره 
> تقبل احترامى و تقديرى

 هلا اخي وحياك الله بين اخوانك واخواتك ويشرفنا متابعتك لنا
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> لو سمحت اخى الكريم انا قمت ببيع المجنون من 148.35 هل هذه نقطه جيده ؟وهل يظل الستوب لوس 148.65

 كتبت بعد مشاركتك مباشره شرح وافي للمجنون فاطلع عليها بها الكثير

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الكيبل الان امامه نقطة مهمة والله اعلم  1.6385 اما بيخترقها وبيواصل صعود او يرتد منها نزول  لو ارتد ممكن الاستفاده منها   والستوب 1.6395  المهم من معه شراء من البداية كما نوهت عليه يراقب   باختراقها لاهداف بإذن الله لم تخترق جني ربح وبيع  ومن لايجيد المضاربة البقاء به ورفع الستوب مع حجز جزء من الربح  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> لو سمحت رايك فى اليورو \دولار 
> الدولار \فرنك
> بالتوفيق للجميع

 طبعا اليورو دولار ذكرت لك والجميع  بالاول  الان الدولار فرنك عصرته لك وللجميع  وطلعت بهذه النتيجة اتمنى الاستفادة منه قدر ممكن  السعر الحالي 1.0246   المتوقع والله اعلم نزول والستوب 1.0286  الاهداف بإذن الله    الهدف الاول بإذن الله 1.0050  الهدف الثاني بإذن الله 9650  الان بإذن الله اذا توفقنا به قيس الهدف مع الستوب  والحساب عليك   على الاقل اما الهدف الاول او نصف الاهداف او اذا بتطمع لاخلي ولانقطة الصبر بالاول  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## lionofegypt2020

لو نبيع الكيبل من هنا يا ابو مروان الاستوب فين او كل لما يطلع واحب ابيع ابيع منين 
وياريت تقولى اهداف الكيبل ايه على المدى البعيد فى النزول
 هل نقدر نبيع من هنا والهدف فين تحياتى لك يا غالى

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبروووووووووووك الكيبل الحمد لله وصل لهدفه الاول 1.6415 بفارق نقطة  الحمد لله نوهت عليه اكثر من مرة وعن اهدافه بإذن الله  الان امامه الهدف ثاني 1.6430 والثالث 1.6470/60 والرابع 1.6495   وخامس 1.6505 واتوقع هو الهاي لليوم في حال اخترقه سيذهب بإذن الله لهدفنا الاخير 1.6540  ومن الهف لكل حادث حديث  الان والله اعلم اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات فوق 1.6385 او البقاء فوقها متوقع بإذن الله مواصلة الصعود لباقي اهدافه  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> لو نبيع الكيبل من هنا يا ابو مروان الاستوب فين او كل لما يطلع واحب ابيع ابيع منين 
> وياريت تقولى اهداف الكيبل ايه على المدى البعيد فى النزول
> هل نقدر نبيع من هنا والهدف فين تحياتى لك يا غالى

 تبيع مين الله يسامحك زعلت منك ياراجل انا ذاكر هدف له دبل بوتوم لوحده يكفي 
البيع للمضاربه فقط الاتجاه صعود وذكرتها من اسبوعان والاسبوع الفائت وذكرت بالحرف اختراق او لمس 1.6307 بندخل بموجه صاعدة 
ونحن اخترقنها من الاسبوع الماضي ونوهت عليه الف مرة 
ارفع رأسك لاتفكر بالوقت الحالي الا بالصعود  
ولمعرفة تغير الاتجاه للنزول ارسم خط ترند على الديلي بين قاعين الدبل بوتوم  
كسره هنا يدخلنا بموجه هابطة 
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## أبو خليل

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااا يا غااااااااااااااالي 
وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك بكل حرف كتبته يا استااااااااااااااذنا ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااا يا غااااااااااااااالي 
> وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك بكل حرف كتبته يا استااااااااااااااذنا ابو مروان

  
وجزاك الله خير على هالدعوة بالفجرية البتفتح النفس 
دائما صاحب واجب يا ابوخليل

----------


## aljameel

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   ومبروووووووووووك الكيبل الحمد لله وصل لهدفه الاول 1.6415 بفارق نقطة  الحمد لله نوهت عليه اكثر من مرة وعن اهدافه بإذن الله  الان امامه الهدف ثاني 1.6430 والثالث 1.6470/60 والرابع 1.6495   وخامس 1.6505 واتوقع هو الهاي لليوم في حال اخترقه سيذهب بإذن الله لهدفنا الاخير 1.6540  ومن الهف لكل حادث حديث  الان والله اعلم اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات فوق 1.6385 او البقاء فوقها متوقع بإذن الله مواصلة الصعود لباقي اهدافه   والله الموفق

   الان الكيبل والله اعلم اما يصعد للهدف 6430 او6460 ومنها يصحح نزول لو بقاء فوق 6400/6405  من النقطة 6430 او 6460 يصحح   في حال نزل الان للتصحيح فالمتوقع والله اعلم  عند 1.6385 ويرتد او يكسرها وينزل لل 1.6365 ويرتد سريعا  لنفس باقي الاهداف  في حال صعد لل 6430 او 6460 متوقع من احدهم يصحح لل 1.6490 ومنها يرتد لباقي اهدافه والله اعلم  انا توقعت والله اعلم الهاي لليوم 1.6505 تقريبا في حال واصل صعود بعد الهاي المتوقع متوقع الهدف 1.6540 بإذن الله  في حال واصل بعد الهدف فالمجال مفتوح له وعندها لكل حادث حديث  المهم فب حال لم يخترق الهاي المتوقع او 1.6545 فممكن الاستفادة منه كبيع والستوب انفسهم او بزيادة 5 نقاط  والهدف القناعه وساذكرا لاحقا بس نتاكد منه اهداف نزول بإذن الله  اعتقد واضح التفصيل بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## ayman.nady

اريد راي حضرتك في الين

----------


## رشدي

> هلا اخي تمون بس تمون على الموضوع وصاحب الموضوع 
> يلعن شيطانك انا بكتب رد على موضوع لك عن المجنون هل من مؤيد 
> ذهبت للصلاة على اساس بعد الصلاة بشارك سبقتني هنا كنت اتمنى اني شاركت بالاول ولكن اخرني المجنون بالتحليل لاني جالس بشرحه حتى اجيب خبرة لك 
> موفق يارشدي إن شاء تكون رشد لاخوانك واخواتك

 الله يعلم ما فى القلوب بدون ان تتمنى  انت دائما عندى  بالأول  :Eh S(7):   لأجل تعبك اعدك لن ارحم هذا الزوج ان وقع    بارك الله فيك يا استاذى

----------


## ayman.nady

اريد راي حضرتك في الين

----------


## aljameel

> اريد راي حضرتك في الين

 هلا اخي 
الين مع اي عمله

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعلم ما فى القلوب بدون ان تتمنى انت دائما عندى بالأول   لأجل تعبك اعدك لن ارحم هذا الزوج ان وقع    بارك الله فيك يا استاذى

 هلا اخي رشدي
شرفني مرورك بارك الله فيك 
تكفى لاترحمه المهم بعناية فائقه التعامل معه

----------


## ayman.nady

usdjpy

----------


## aljameel

> usdjpy

 الدولار ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 90.61  انا من قبل موصي عليه من يوم الجمعه   وذكرت هدفه بإذن الله 90.20  الستوب للبيع 91.03  من الهدف او 90.16 متوقع يرتد او يواصل نزول في حال كسر 90.08  مجاله مفتوح بالنزول فاقرب اهداف له بعد الكسر والله اعلم 89.60 و 89  وبعد الكسر لكل حادث حديث سانوه عنه بإذن الله  في حال ارتد من الهدف او 90.16 متوقع يصعد لل 91.45   طبعا باختراق 91.02 من 91.45/50 اما نهاية لصعوده او يواصل صعود وباختراق 93.50 لن يتوقف الا عند 97 والله اعلم المهم في حال ارتد الستوب للشراء 90.05  والله الموفق

----------


## ayman.nady

شكرا

----------


## lionofegypt2020

شكرا يا حبيبى يا ابو مروان 
طيب بالنسبة لليورو ين ياريس ياريت خارطة الطريق له  :Regular Smile: )

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  صباح الخير جميعا يوم موفق للجميع بإذن الله  الشارتات تتكلم عن نفسها وهي موصيه نفسها

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> السلام عليكم  صباح الخير جميعا يوم موفق للجميع بإذن الله  الشارتات تتكلم عن نفسها وهي موصيه نفسها

 عليكم السلام صباح الفل يا ريس وربنا يكرمنا يارب  :Ongue: 
بالنسبة لليورو ين انا شايف الشارت اليومى  :Good: 
طيب انت دلوقتى كتحليل خاص لك بالارقام ياريت تقولى رايك يا حبيب الملايين  :Eh S(7):

----------


## shemo

لو سمحت هل من الممكن بيع المجنون الان؟

----------


## solo90515

> اخي أسف نسيت واخذتني غفوة  اليورو دولار والله اعلم  انا من قبل وصيت عليه بالشراء من 1.4330 او من اقرب نقطة لها وهي الستوب هو الحمد لله نزل للــ 1.4335 وارتد منها وذكرت اهدافه الرئيسيه في حال واصل صعود 1.4660/1.4700 بإذن الله  وهذه للجميع اليورو دولار مجرد يخترق 1.4780 والله اعلم سيذهب بإذن الله لهدف 1.5500 ولديه هدف قبله كهدف دبل بوتوم 1.5200وهدف اخر 1.5600  الان والله اعلم فوق 1.4375 امامه صعود بإذن الله للــ 1.4420 للــ 1.4440 تقريبا اما يرتد منها او يواصل صعود وباختراق 1.4463 بذن الله بيواصل صعود  مالم يخترق 1.4463 نبيع ونستفيد منه كنزول والستوب نفسها او نقطة الارتداد  في حال ارتد وكسر 1.4355 اتوقع نزوله لهدف بإذن الله 1.4280 والله اعلم  كسر 1.4267 والله اعلم بيواصل نزوله لل 1.4165 و 1.4110 و 1.4040  مالم يكسر 1.4267 ندخل شراء وهي الستوب   ولكل حادث حديث  والله الموفق   الدولار فرنك لحضات احمل بياناته وسذكر له

  
أخي الغالي الجميل لقد سجل اليورو دولار 1.4319 وذلك بسبب الأخبار السيئة على اليورو هل هذا الكسر يعني بأنه سيتوجه الى الهدغ الذي ذكرته وهو 1.4280 أم ان الكسر للنقطة التي حددتها لم يثبت بعد
ولك جزيل الشكر
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الكيبل كما توقعت وصوله  عند وهو احد الاهداف 1.6460 الحمد لل وصل 1.6456 - 4  الان متبقى له هدفان 1.6495 وهد اخر 1.6540 بإذن الله  السعر الحالي 1.6331  اتوقع ارتداد له الان  1.6310 + - الستوب 1.6295  مراقبته والتوكل على الله  هو كموجه صاعدة مالم يكسر 1.6247 فهو للصعود انما نزوله تحت 1.6300 يضغق النزول والله اعلم في حال ارتد كما اتوقع دخول شراء   والهدف بإذن الله 1.6540  كسر 1.6247 سيذهب به لل 1.6130 تقريبا   منها يتم الشراء والستوب 1.6120  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الغالي الجميل لقد سجل اليورو دولار 1.4319 وذلك بسبب الأخبار السيئة على اليورو هل هذا الكسر يعني بأنه سيتوجه الى الهدغ الذي ذكرته وهو 1.4280 أم ان الكسر للنقطة التي حددتها لم يثبت بعد
> ولك جزيل الشكر
> جزاك الله كل خير

 اخي نفس ماهو مكتوب بالمشاركة التي اقتبستها  لليورو دولارلا جديد  الحمد لله صعد 1.4413 انا توقعت الارتداد من 1.4420    ارتد بفارق 7 نقاط  الان كما مكتوب التوصية راقبه مالم يكسر 1.4267 فهو للشراء وهي الستوب  ومبروووك لمن استفاد منه صعود ونزول   والله الموفق

----------


## solo90515

اخي الكريم اليورو دولار ما الاخبار
حيث تم كسر 1.4267

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الكريم اليورو دولار ما الاخبار
> حيث تم كسر 1.4267

   فعلا اخي تم كسرها  الان واقف على دعم قوي 1.4263 هل يرتد منه ويصعد الله اعلم  فلو ارتد فهو معرض للنزول والله اعلم  لو ماكسر 1.4267 لتاكد صعوده للــ 1.4700  بكسرها بصراجه حيرنا معه  المتوقع فرضا ارتد والان بصراحه معرض للنزول من اي نقطة والله اعلم  هل لو ارتد يواصل صعود بصراحة غير متاكد من المواصلة بما انه كسر 1.4267  والله الموفق

----------


## solo90515

جزاك الله كل الخير يا اخي
ارجو عندما تتوضح لك الرؤية ان لا تنسانا ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله كل الخير يا اخي
> ارجو عندما تتوضح لك الرؤية ان لا تنسانا ولك جزيل الشكر

 ممكن الاستفادة منه في حال لم يكسر 1.4263  ضع الستوب 1.4262 والربح تتابعه وبالقناعه  احتمال النقطة 1.6263 هي الصح التي يجب لاتكسر  ولكن انا اجتهدت وارى النقطة 1.4267 هي التي يجب ان لاتكسر وهي الاصح  لا احد يلومني لو واصل صعود انا مجتهد احتمال اكون على خطى   والله الموفق

----------


## aymanforex

> ممكن الاستفادة منه في حال لم يكسر 1.4263  ضع الستوب 1.4262 والربح تتابعه وبالقناعه  احتمال النقطة 1.6263 هي الصح التي يجب لاتكسر  ولكن انا اجتهدت وارى النقطة 1.4267 هي التي يجب ان لاتكسر وهي الاصح  لا احد يلومني لو واصل صعود انا مجتهد احتمال اكون على خطى   والله الموفق

  النقطة 4263-4262 وليست 67 اخى الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> النقطة 4263-4262 وليست 67 اخى الجميل

 احتمال انت صح وانا خطى هذا وارد وبنسبة كبيرة  فانا لست معصوم من الخطى   ولكن ارى والله اعلم ان النقطة 1.4267 هي الصح ولكن الخطى وارد  فلو ارتد وصعد اتوقع لايتجاوز 1.4465 والله اعلم  واكرر لا احد يلومني والله انا بحتهد فالاصابة واردة والخطى وارد  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## BRUFEN

رايتك بيضاء أخوي أبو مروان 
ويكفي بأن الناس مقامات والله
سبحانه أمدك بالعلم والحمدلله
على كل حال وشيئ معروف
مهو معقوله كل يوم مكسب 
والله يجزاك كل خير ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الكيبل كما توقعت وصوله عند وهو احد الاهداف 1.6460 الحمد لل وصل 1.6456 - 4  الان متبقى له هدفان 1.6495 وهد اخر 1.6540 بإذن الله  السعر الحالي 1.6331  اتوقع ارتداد له الان 1.6310 + - الستوب 1.6295  مراقبته والتوكل على الله  هو كموجه صاعدة مالم يكسر 1.6247 فهو للصعود انما نزوله تحت 1.6300 يضغق النزول والله اعلم في حال ارتد كما اتوقع دخول شراء   والهدف بإذن الله 1.6540  كسر 1.6247 سيذهب به لل 1.6130 تقريبا   منها يتم الشراء والستوب 1.6120   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبروووووووووووك لمن دخل نزل كما هو متوقع بالتمام  والكمال وارتد منها   هذه معطيات الكيبل راقبو مطلوب منكم المرونه و التعامل مع المعطيات   الحمد لله الان وصل 1.6385   معنا ولله الحمد فوق 75 نقطة   المطلوب  تقديم الستوب للـ 1.6330/35 او مايناسبكم  نراقب النقطة 1.6404 باختراقها بإذن الله يتاكد هدفنا 1.6540  ولاتجنو ربحكم الاعندها بإذن الله في حال لم يواصل بعدها   في حال واصل بعد الهدف واخترق 1.6542 المجال مفتوح بالصعود  مالم يخترق النقطة 1.6404 ممكن الاستفادة منها كاستوب للبيع  وهنا يجب عدم الاستعجال لابد من مراقبته جيدا   وهدف البيع بإذن الله 1.6260 تقريبا بكسر 1.6335 ثم كسر اللو الحالي   مالم يكسر 1.6247 ندخل شراء مره اخرى والستوب نفسها   في حال كسر 1.6247 هدفه بإذن الله 1.6130   من الهدف مراقبته في حال لم يكسر 1.6117 وارتد او من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.6120  ندخل شراء والستوب نفسها   بالنسبة للهدف 1.6540 فهو قائم مالم تكسر 1.6247  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> رايتك بيضاء أخوي أبو مروان 
> ويكفي بأن الناس مقامات والله
> سبحانه أمدك بالعلم والحمدلله
> على كل حال وشيئ معروف
> مهو معقوله كل يوم مكسب 
> والله يجزاك كل خير ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

 الله يبارك فيك اخي  انا من حرصي عليكم نحاول تجنب الخسارة بقدر المستطاع بتوفيق الله سبحانه وتعالى احرص عليكم اكثر من نفسي  لا احب اكون سبب بخسارة احد فاحاول بقدر المستطاع   ولا بالنهاية كله اجتهاد والتوفيق بيد الله فانا اجتهدت بالنقطة 1.4267 حاولت وفتشت ابدلها بالنقطة 1.4263 وحتى اللحظة لم اجد من المعطيات التي امامي بالنهاية اما انا مصيب او على غلط او غيره فلست معصوم من الغلط ومرات بتختلف البيانات بالبرامج او من الوكلاء كل شي جائز بالرغم 4 برامج تداول لدي الكل بيقول نزل للــ 1.4263 برنامج خامس بيقول نزل للــ 1.4258 اعتقد فيه غلط يجب عدم الاخذ به والله اعلم  اليورو دولار  والله اعلم وللجميع   انا مخوفني منه كسر 1.4267 احتمال اكون خطى واحتمال اكون على صواب  ولكن هو والكيبل تقريبا بنفس الاتجاه بالغالب  فمن دخل به يراقبه مع الكيبل اذا الكيبل واصل صعود اتوقع اليورو بيواصل معه  في حال اخترق 1.4465 اقولكم مبرووووووك بإذن الله  لم يخترقها كما ذكرت بيع ونفسها الستوب   اخترقها لكل حادث حديث ولكن اقول مبروك مبدائياً الهدف 1.5500  والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو مروان على كلامك الجامد جدا على الكيبل واليورو دولار محير فعلا
وياريت تدينى خارطة الطريق لليورو ين لانى طلبتها منك فى الصفحة الماضية وتقريبا انت ماخدتش بالك
جزاك الله خيرااا ياريس

----------


## soliter

> الله يبارك فيك اخي  انا من حرصي عليكم نحاول تجنب الخسارة بقدر المستطاع بتوفيق الله سبحانه وتعالى احرص عليكم اكثر من نفسي  لا احب اكون سبب بخسارة احد فاحاول بقدر المستطاع   ولا بالنهاية كله اجتهاد والتوفيق بيد الله فانا اجتهدت بالنقطة 1.4267 حاولت وفتشت ابدلها بالنقطة 1.4263 وحتى اللحظة لم اجد من المعطيات التي امامي بالنهاية اما انا مصيب او على غلط او غيره فلست معصوم من الغلط ومرات بتختلف البيانات بالبرامج او من الوكلاء كل شي جائز بالرغم 4 برامج تداول لدي الكل بيقول نزل للــ 1.4263 برنامج خامس بيقول نزل للــ 1.4258 اعتقد فيه غلط يجب عدم الاخذ به والله اعلم  اليورو دولار  والله اعلم وللجميع   انا مخوفني منه كسر 1.4267 احتمال اكون خطى واحتمال اكون على صواب  ولكن هو والكيبل تقريبا بنفس الاتجاه بالغالب  فمن دخل به يراقبه مع الكيبل اذا الكيبل واصل صعود اتوقع اليورو بيواصل معه  في حال اخترق 1.4465 اقولكم مبرووووووك بإذن الله  لم يخترقها كما ذكرت بيع ونفسها الستوب   اخترقها لكل حادث حديث ولكن اقول مبروك مبدائياً الهدف 1.5500  والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله

 لا انت صح يا ابو مروان نزل اليورو الى 
1.4262 
يعنى كسر ال 1.4267 وهو للبيع والله اعلام

----------


## hakeemhf

اخواني الافاضل  
انا جديد نوعا ما على السوق ياريت تفيدونا مامعنى الكيبل ومعنى المجنون؟

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو مروان على كلامك الجامد جدا على الكيبل واليورو دولار محير فعلا
> وياريت تدينى خارطة الطريق لليورو ين لانى طلبتها منك فى الصفحة الماضية وتقريبا انت ماخدتش بالك
> جزاك الله خيرااا ياريس

 أسف اخي بصراحة شاهدت السؤال ولكن وقتها مصدع مالي نفس بالتحليل   على اساس بس يخف الصداع بكتب له ونمت ونسيت لم اتذكر الا الان  اكرر أسفي مرة اخرى  انا من يوم الجمعه وصباح الاثنين وصيت عليه بالبيع فوق 131  ناسي كم بالضبط  وذكرت هدفه بإذن الله 130 وكم نقطة والهدف  الثاني 129.60 والحمد لله اليوم وصل لهدفه  وذكرت من الهدف احتمال بيواصل لهدف 129.20 تقريبا او يرتد  الان والله اعلم السعر الحالي 130.20 تحت 130.50/40 وهي الستوب للبيع متوقع نزول للهدف 129.20 + - تقريبا  بإذن الله من الهدف متوقع نهاية النزول والله اعلم  من الهدف راقبه مالم يكسر 129 فهو للشراء والهدف بس نتاكد من ارتداده ساكد هدفه بإذن الله  انما تقريبا بالاول مبدائياً عند 131 تزيد تنقص اختراق 131.50 له اهداف ابعد   المهم صعب الحكم الان باهداف الصعود مجرد يتاكد الارتداد بإذن الله سانوه عنه وحدد اهدافه   في حال واصل بعد الهدف 129.20 وكسر 129 المجال مفتوح له بالنزول والله اعلم   ولكل حادث حديث   اليوم الصباح انزلت له شارت على الويكلي اتمنى رسم الشارت لديك منه تتعرف على اليورو ين الشارت بيتكلم عن نفسه  والله الموفق  همسه  بتعرف شي يعجبني بك ادارة رأس مالك  لانك مركز على اليورو دائما ماتسأل الا عنه  وهذه ساسية الادارة الناجحة متتبع حركته خطوة خطوة  موفق بإذن الله اخي

----------


## aljameel

نسيت اليورو ين  في حال نزل لل 129.20 وارتد مجرد يرتد ويخترق 131.81  المجال مفتوح له بالصعود  والله اعلم    في حال صعد الان ولم ينزل  فوق 130.50 متوقع الصعود والله اعلم للـ 131.20 للــ 131.50   متوقع منها ارتداد او من اقرب نقطة للـ 131.80 للهدف بإذن الله 129.20 في حال لم يرتد واخترق 131.81  المجال مفتوح له بالصعود والله اعلم  المهم النقطة 131.81 تحتها نزول فوقها صعود والله اعلم  وهي الستوب للبيع  واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اليورو دولار كسر رسمى كدة وباذن الله للنزول ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6355  متوقع نزوله الستوب الهاي الحالي  الهدف 1.6270/60  والباقي كما ذكرت   المهم راقبوه انتم  انا مستعجل للصلاة اراكم بإذن الله بعد الصلاة

----------


## soliter

> الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6355  متوقع نزوله الستوب الهاي الحالي  الهدف 1.6270/60  والباقي كما ذكرت   المهم راقبوه انتم  انا مستعجل للصلاة اراكم بإذن الله بعد الصلاة

   اتفضل ياباشا  
بس مش احنا لسه شرينه  :016:  
يعنى نقفل الشراء ونفتح بيع ول نهدج  
على العموم تم البيع 
 وفى انتظارك بعد الصلاه  
تقبل الله منا ومنكم

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6355  متوقع نزوله الستوب الهاي الحالي  الهدف 1.6270/60  والباقي كما ذكرت   المهم راقبوه انتم   انا مستعجل للصلاة اراكم بإذن الله بعد الصلاة

   بالاول أسف بصراحة غلطت وسامحوني على الغلط  انا ماذكرت الستوب بنرفعه لل 1.6335/30 هي الاساس 1.6335 كسرها للنزول للهدف بإذن الله 1.6270/60  العجلة بالذهاب رأيت السعر 1.6340 افتكرتها بصراحه 340 بـ 34 على انها كسرت 6335  كيف شفتها لا اعرف السبب فسامحوني على الغلط   اتمنى من باقي بالشراء ما استعجل بالاغلاق ومن اغلق وباع يرفع الستوب 1.6405  ومن باقي بالشراء ولم يغلق يراقب 1.6405 اختراقها بإذن الله كما ذكرت للهدف 1.6540  مالم تخترق النقطة 1.6405 فهو للبيع بكسر 1.6335 والستوب الهاي الحالي او 1.6405  من باع الستوب 1.6405 اختراقها يقلب الوضع لشراء والستوب 1.6335 والهدف كما ذكرت  ويبشر بالعوض والعوض من الله سبحانه وتعالى  والباقي كما بالتوصيه وسامحونا على الغط الشوف نص ونص الله المستعان  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون والله اعلم   ارجو أن تستفيدو من شرحي له على الاقل حللو تعبي به والله اخذ مني الوقت الكثير فاجتهدت بقدر المستطاع لانه يهمني انا بالاول المهم الشرح ليس ليوم انما لايام قادمة بإذن الله المجنون من مايقارب الشهرين يتحرك بمنطقة واحدة على مستوى الموجات العامة الرئيسيه  يؤكد اهداف من الصعب فشلها بحكم معاشرتي له السابقة وتفشل بالوصول للهدف على الاقل 90% من الهدف اعلى نسبه وصلها تقريبا من الهدف 70% معودنا فوق 100% بالغالب الموجة الرئيسيه 95% بتصل لهدفها او على الاقل تصل للـ 90% من الهدف طبعا مرات بيعطي اكبر من هدفه الرئيسي مجمل موجاته الرئيسيه تصل بما نسبته 100% وفوق الموجات على المدى القريب او الصغرى ممكن بتقلب بتغير اتجاه او ماشابه ذلك ممكن اما الرئيسيه نادر جداً واذا عكس يذهب لهدف الموجه المعكوس لها بالنهاية بتطلع بنتيجه بالغالب مع الكيبل بالاتجاه نوادر يختلف معه الان بالذات من شهر نوادر جدا يتفق معه اكيد لها اسباب وصعب شرحها بالموضوع يحتاجلوقت وشرح طويل ما اقصده بالوضع الحالي صعب الجزم بالهدف هو من الغلط الجزم بالعملات انما المجنون صاحب راليات معودنا على السحب اليومي مو اقل من 300 نقطة وكمعدل 400 للـ 500 نقطة الان صعب تجزم لهدف له 150 نقطة ولو واضع الستوب نفس الهدف  وكمثال الان امامي هدف نازل وشبه مؤاكد تحت 149.49 هدفه بإذن الله 145.08 والهدف بالنقطة بالرغم انا لا اضع اهداف 08 او ماشابه انما 10 و20 وهكذا اجبرها ممكن يصعد فوق 149.49 وممكن فوق 150 بكم نقطة ثم ينزل مرة اخرى وفعلها الاسبوع الماضي مرتين صعد فوقها أنا من طبعي احب اركب الصعاب والمجنون احدهم ومهتم به وللامانه من امس اليوم ابي اعرف السبب معقول المجنون عقل  وعذرا على اللاطالة انما حبيت اوضح وضعه بشكل عام  التوصية المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 148.20 المعطيات التي امامي والله اعلم طبعا الويكلي والديلي للــ الساعة  تحت 149.50 وهي الستوب للبيع ولو صعد اعلى منها بكم نقطة هي الستوب مالم يخترق 150.29 فهو للنزول بإذن الله فاقصد بـ 149.50 الستوب في حال ضرب الستوب مراقبته  اخترق 150.29 ندخل شراء وتكون ستوب للشراء في حال لم يخترق 150.29 فممكن وضع الستوب 150.29 وبنزوله تحت 149.50 تقديم الستوب للـ 149.49 هدف الموجه الهابطة الرئيسي 134/133 بإذن الله  الان بالوضع الحالي كالسعر الحالي 148.22 الصعود والله اعلم  ساضع نقطة 148.69 هي نقطة وسط فأنا اتوقع فوقها بيصعد فاحتمال تكوين موجه صغرى فاكبر لاختراق 149.49 و اختراق 150.29 وندخل بالموجه الصاعدة واهدافها بإذن الله  اول هدف بإذن الله 152.68 فهو مهم احتمال بيروح للهدف التالي او تكون نهاية موجه والله اعلم الهدف الثاني بإذن الله 152.90 باختراق الهاي 153.21 بإذن الله يدفعنا للهدف الثالث بإذن الله 153.80  ولاهداف اكبر 154 و155و156 والمجال مفتوح له طبعا وليست مؤاكدة ولو اخترق الهاي 153.21 لاني عملت لها تست له بيقول الاختبار ولو صعدت للـ 154و155و156 و157 ساذهب لهدفي الهابط الرئيسي اختراق 157.40 يلغي هدفه الهابط الرئيسي والله اعلم  المهم يهمنا هدف الموجة 152.68 وما فوقها خير وبركة  المهم فوق 149.49 فهو مهيئ للصعود والله اعلم فضعو ببالكم الصعود والهبوط لايعني عدم اختراق 157.40 ممكن يهبط انما نحن بموجه هابطة رئيسيه ولكن فوق 149.40 مهيئ لالغاءها  مجرد يخترق 157.40ندخل بموجه رئيسيه صاعدة ولو نزل بعد الاختراق للـ 150 فنحن بموجه صاعده والله اعلم اهدافها بعيدة  الان في حال صعد للهدف 152.68 او 152.87 او 153.80 او احدهم   فلا يلغي الصعود المهم فوق 149.49 انما احتمال نزول تصحيحي لمواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  السابق كله للصعود النزول وهو الاهم والله اعلم الان كما ذكرت 149.49 هي الستوب الرسمي للبيع  الستوب الحالي او المؤقت 148.69  هدف الموجة 145.08 بإذن الله  اهداف النزول بإذن الله  تتاكد الاهداف الاقرب بكسر 147.45 والله اعلم  هدف 146.70 بإذن الله  من بعده امامنا نقطة 146.62 وهي دعم اسبوعي هذه هي سبب انقطاع الموجه الهابطة  الاسبوع الماضي الان اتوقع كسرها والله اعلم لانها دعم الاسبوع الماضي و دعم هذا الاسبوع 148 وكسر اليوم انما ذكرتها للاحتياط   هدف 146.30 بإذن الله  هدف 145.80 بإذن الله  من الهدف مراقبته في حال كسر تقريبا 145.70 بيواصل للهدف 145.08 بإذن الله  مابعد 145.08 له اهداف بإذن الله 144 و 143.20 كسر 143 المجال مفتوح له  واحتمال كبير بيجيب هدف الموجه الرئيسيه 134/133  الملخص  انا وضعتكم بالموجه الحاليه لا اتكلم عن الرئيسيه  في حال نازله هدفها بإذن الله 145.08 في حال صاعده هدفها بإذن الله 152.68  مابعد الاهداف الصاعد او الهابط كما ذكرته بشكل عام   هنا العب معه واتمنى ذلك لكم جميعا لانه بيتحرك من الاسبوع الماضي وماقبله بنفس المنطقة واتمنى يجلس بها شهر واكثر حتى نستفيد منه صعود ونزول مثل المنشار طالع واكل نازل واكل منه بإذن الله  هنا المرونه من قبلكم لاتحتاج توصيه والتعامل معه  ضعو 148.70 نقطة وسط وهي الستوب المؤقت الحالي للصعود والنزول صعد براقبه  مالم يخترق 149.49 اجني ربحي وابيع والستوب 149.49 في حال اخترق 149.49 اراقب النقطة 150.29 اخترقها مواصل صعود لهدف الموجه مالم يخترقها ابيع وهي الستوب وهكذا تحت 148.70 للنزول كسر 147.45/40 تاكيد لهدف 146.70 وهدف 146.30 بإذن الله اصلا مجرد يصل لل 146.30 يتاكد الهدف 145.08 تقريبا والله اعلم   ها انا اجتهدت واخذ مني الوقت اتمنى تحللو تعبي به عمره لايصل لهدفه يهمنا ربح يومي منه والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  النهاية فوق 152.68 متوقع بيواصل صعود تحت 145.08 متوقع بيواصل نزول والله اعلم  بالاخير لايمنعني عن كتابة توصية جاهزة الا انتم حتى تستفيدو منه ما امكن من استفادة نزول وصعود وبستوب صغير ممكن التعامل معه وليس له تاثير بحسابنا ومن يرغب بتوصية جاهزة التوصية بيع من السعر الحالي واذا صعد عند 149 عزز البيع  الستوب 149.49 الهدف 1480 /147.60/146.70/147.20 شراء من السعر 150.30 والستوب 149.49 الهدف 151/151.30/151.60  كتبتها بعد صلاة المغرب اغلبها ولاسف نمت بعد العشاء ولم اتمكن من ارسالها الان صحيت من النوم ولكن الحمد لله السعر تقريبا كما هو لا تغير

   هذه التوصية للمجنون كتبتها امس  كأني اشم رائحة صعود للمجنون والله اعلم  طبعا انا ذكرت النقطة 148.70 متوقع صعود فوقها وتحتها نزول   الان بنراقب التالي فوق 148.70 متوقع يخترق 149.49 ومنها متوقع يخترق 150.30   وبكذا دخلنا الموجه الصاعده والله اعلم  في حال نزل تحت 148.70 وباقي بمنطقة الــ 148 متوقع ارتداد وصعود   بالنسبة للشراء الستوب 148.70 نزل تحتها نراقب 148 فوقها هي الستوب تحتها الحذر واجب  البيع كما بالتوصية لاجديد راقبو النقاط المذكورة بالتوصية  في حال لم يخترقها  والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ولا يهمك يا ابو مروان جل من لا يسهو

----------


## soliter

> الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6355  متوقع نزوله الستوب الهاي الحالي  الهدف 1.6270/60  والباقي كما ذكرت   المهم راقبوه انتم  انا مستعجل للصلاة اراكم بإذن الله بعد الصلاة

   

> بالاول أسف بصراحة غلطت وسامحوني على الغلط  انا ماذكرت الستوب بنرفعه لل 1.6335/30 هي الاساس 1.6335 كسرها للنزول للهدف بإذن الله 1.6270/60  العجلة بالذهاب رأيت السعر 1.6340 افتكرتها بصراحه 340 بـ 34 على انها كسرت 6335  كيف شفتها لا اعرف السبب فسامحوني على الغلط   اتمنى من باقي بالشراء ما استعجل بالاغلاق ومن اغلق وباع يرفع الستوب 1.6405  ومن باقي بالشراء ولم يغلق يراقب 1.6405 اختراقها بإذن الله كما ذكرت للهدف 1.6540  مالم تخترق النقطة 1.6405 فهو للبيع بكسر 1.6335 والستوب الهاي الحالي او 1.6405  من باع الستوب 1.6405 اختراقها يقلب الوضع لشراء والستوب 1.6335 والهدف كما ذكرت  ويبشر بالعوض والعوض من الله سبحانه وتعالى  والباقي كما بالتوصيه وسامحونا على الغط الشوف نص ونص الله المستعان  والله الموفق

 صبحان الله  يا ابو مروان 
تفعلت التوصيه هذه المره  
الى الهدف باذن الله 
بارك الله لك

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير جميعا 
يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## lionofegypt2020

عليكم السلام صباح النور يا ابو مروان
مشوفتش المراجيح ال حصلت من شوية فى جروب الدولار
مراجييييييييح فى دقيقة واحدة بال 60 نقطة واكتر

----------


## aljameel

يسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اليورو دولار اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر ومبروووووك لمن دخل به  
والله اعلم
بالرغم اني متاكد من النزول بعد كسر 1.6267 الا أني لا احب الجزم بالشي مهما يكن  
خذواه فكره عني اذا وضعت نقطة اخرها فرضا 1/2/3/4/6/7/8/9 فاعرفو انها مدروسه بعناية فائقه بقدر المستطاع واضعها كما هي وتكون حساسه جداً النقطة 
طبعا الخطى والصواب وارد
انا من طبعي اضع النقاط كاهداف ومشابه نهايتها بــ 5 او 10 تنقص تزيد وهذا طبيعي جدا
 لا اقصد بها غرور لاسمح الله انما بعض نقاط تتغير بها مسار العملة والنوع هذا من النقاط  تاخذ مني الوقت والجهد باستخراجها واحرص على الدقه بها بالرغم فروقات البرامج والحمد لله 
لحضاااات واضع تصوري له بس اصحصح بفنجان قهوه 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> عليكم السلام صباح النور يا ابو مروان
> مشوفتش المراجيح ال حصلت من شوية فى جروب الدولار
> مراجييييييييح فى دقيقة واحدة بال 60 نقطة واكتر

 افا ياباشا المفروض انت اكثر واحد استفدت من النزول 
انت قروب اليورو اصحابك وسالت عنهم واجبت عليك لليورو دولار واليورو ين 
بزعل منك اذا مادخلت بيهم ولا خايف من الحسد 
على العموم مبرووووووك مقدما اشك بينزلو بدونك

----------


## best_of_best

اخي الكريم ما رايك بشراء الكيبل حاليا؟؟

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اليورو دولار والله اعلم طبعا من قبل ذكرت تفاصيل عنه اين صعوده كتصحيح ونقطة فصل وغيره حتى البارح بكسره للــ 1.4267 المهم من ضمن اهدافه ذكرت اكثر من مرة خلال ثلاث اسابيع السابقة وهي نفس الاهداف الهدف 1.4185/90 والحمد لله وصل له اليوم والهدف بإذن الله 1.4110 + -  والهدف بإذن الله 1.4040  والنقطة 1.3937 مالم يكسرها فهو بموجة تصحيح عامه  الان كهدف موجه قائم  1.4040 حتى اللحظة  ولكن اتوقع اللو لليوم لايتجاوز 1.4090 والله اعلم واحتمال يكون نهاية النزول له كموجهة هابطة تصحيحة انا بتكلم عن اليوم بالنسبة للنقطة 1.4090 غدالكل حادث حديث المشكله مابعد النقطة 1.4090 والهدف 4040 هل يواصل نزول او يرتد للصعود مجرد نزوله تحتها يضعف الارتداد والله اعلم ولكن ليس مؤاكد انما اخذها بالحسبان  الان والله اعلم متوقع يصعد للـ 1.4270/60 تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول بشرط نكون فوق 1.4185  او يكتفى بالصعود الحالي عند 4227  المهم النقطة 1.4090 من اقرب سعر لها او نفس السعر يتم الشراء من بعد مراقبه  الستوب 1.4085 كسرها كما ذكرت بالسابق ومجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  سيذهب للهدف 1.4040 مجرد دخولنا بالسعر 1.4463 نكون  انهينا التصحيح والله اعلم وكله صعود في صعود امس لو اخترقنا 1.4463 لما نزلنا لهذا النزول والله اعلم  المهم مجرد اختراقها هندخل بموجه لموجه حتى بلوغنا  1.5500 بإذن الله   اتوقع والله اعلم اللو لليوم 1.4090 او قبله بكم نقطة  واتوقع الهاي لليوم والله اعلم فوق 1.4500  كل ماذكر مبني على المعطيات التي امامي والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   بالنهاية فوق 1.4090 فهو لصعود والله اعلم وهي الستوب للشراء

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الكريم ما رايك بشراء الكيبل حاليا؟؟

 لحضة وساتكلم عنه بإذن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> افا ياباشا المفروض انت اكثر واحد استفدت من النزول 
> انت قروب اليورو اصحابك وسالت عنهم واجبت عليك لليورو دولار واليورو ين 
> بزعل منك اذا مادخلت بيهم ولا خايف من الحسد 
> على العموم مبرووووووك مقدما اشك بينزلو بدونك

 حبيب قلبى الله يبارك فيكككككككككككككككك  :Eh S(7): 
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر تم جنى ارباح اليورو دولار دة حبيبىىى الجروب دة
وايضا الكيبل معك الحمد لله مع اول كسر ل 1.6435 الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الكيبل والله اعلم الان واقف على نقطة ممكن تذكروها وهي ذكرتها مائة مرة خلال المدة الفائته النقطة هي نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول 1.6307   كنت بساوي لكم مفاجئة بالكيبل ولكن خيب أملي لو اغلق فوق 1.6369 كان بعمره ماينزل تحتها الا بعد اهدافه البعيدة فوق 1.7000 ولكن للأسف كل البرامج التي تغلق الساعة الواحدة او الثانية اوالثالث كل اغلاقاتهم تحت 1.6369   الان محصور بين نقطتين 1.6300 و 1.6369  كسر 6300 سيذهب للــ لهدفه الذي ذكرته 1.6270 تقريبا ومتوقع اكثر من الهدف  متوقع نزول تصحيحي للنقطة تقريبا 1.6185 + - ولا اتوقع كسر 1.6164  مالم يغلق يوم فوق 1.6369 او اختراقها والبقاء فوقها فالنزول واجب عليه   المهم في حال نزل من اقرب نقطة للــ 1.6164 شراء والستوب 1.6160 من بعد مراقبها بعدم كسرها متوقع منها ارتداد  والهدف بإذن الله 1.6600 للــ 1.6635 كهدف اول  لو كسرت يضعف الارتداد ولا يلغي المهم فوق 1.6000 فهو بالموجه الصاعدة وهي تمثل تقريبا لليوم 1.6000 نقطة خط الترند ببين قاعين الدبل بوتوم الذي ذكرته من قبل كسره اغلاق الموجه الصاعده ودخولنا بموجه هابطة ونرجع للاهداف الهابطة 1.5635 و 1.5130 ومن قبلهم 1.5800 ولكن مجرد كسرنا للـ 1.6164 فالنزول اقرب من الصعود   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  اتوقع اللو لليوم 1.6165 او فوقها بكم نقطة والله اعلم واتوقع الهاي لليوم 1.6600 تقريبا والله اعلم

----------


## mohamed emam

صباح الخير و البركه للجميع ..  و لأخى الفاضل  aljameel  كل الشكر و الامتنان لمجهودك أٍسأل الله أن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير و البركه للجميع .. و لأخى الفاضل aljameel كل الشكر و الامتنان لمجهودك أٍسأل الله أن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

 صباح النور والسرور
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  راقبو المجنون فوق148.40 متوقع صعود له وهي الستوب  السعر الحالي 148.59  والباقي كما بالتوصية علية  لاتستعجلو راقبو بالاول  والله الموفق

----------


## سلطان،،،

اخوي الجميل 
تحليل اليورو ين لوسمحت واهدافة لاهنت

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الجميل 
> تحليل اليورو ين لوسمحت واهدافة لاهنت

 اليورو ين والله اعلم له هدف عند 129.25 + - تقريبا   المهم في حال لم يكسر 129.10 للشراء بعد مراقبه  وهي الستوب للشراء   المهم متوقع يرتد صعودا بإذن الله ويجب متابعته   اختراق 131.82 صعود في صعود والله اعلم هدافه بعيده  في حال كسر 129.10 من اقرب نقطة للـ 128.50 شراء وهي الستوب العام للشراء   احتمال يرتد ولايكسر 129.10 ثم يصعد تقريبا 130 او 130.60 ويرتد نزول كل شي جائز  المهم تقدبم الستوب ومراقبته  والله الموفق

----------


## khaled71a

السلام عليكم 
صبحك الله بالخير يا اخى 
ما رايك بالباوند دولار بعد ان كسر 6300
هل من المجدى ان ندخل بيع الان او الانتظار
شاكر لك مقدما

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم الان واقف على نقطة ممكن تذكروها وهي ذكرتها مائة مرة خلال المدة الفائته النقطة هي نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول 1.6307   كنت بساوي لكم مفاجئة بالكيبل ولكن خيب أملي لو اغلق فوق 1.6369 كان بعمره ماينزل تحتها الا بعد اهدافه البعيدة فوق 1.7000 ولكن للأسف كل البرامج التي تغلق الساعة الواحدة او الثانية اوالثالث كل اغلاقاتهم تحت 1.6369   الان محصور بين نقطتين 1.6300 و 1.6369  كسر 6300 سيذهب للــ لهدفه الذي ذكرته 1.6270 تقريبا ومتوقع اكثر من الهدف  متوقع نزول تصحيحي للنقطة تقريبا 1.6185 + - ولا اتوقع كسر 1.6164  مالم يغلق يوم فوق 1.6369 او اختراقها والبقاء فوقها فالنزول واجب عليه   المهم في حال نزل من اقرب نقطة للــ 1.6164 شراء والستوب 1.6160 من بعد مراقبها بعدم كسرها متوقع منها ارتداد  والهدف بإذن الله 1.6600 للــ 1.6635 كهدف اول  لو كسرت يضعف الارتداد ولا يلغي المهم فوق 1.6000 فهو بالموجه الصاعدة وهي تمثل تقريبا لليوم 1.6000 نقطة خط الترند ببين قاعين الدبل بوتوم الذي ذكرته من قبل كسره اغلاق الموجه الصاعده ودخولنا بموجه هابطة ونرجع للاهداف الهابطة 1.5635 و 1.5130 ومن قبلهم 1.5800 ولكن مجرد كسرنا للـ 1.6164 فالنزول اقرب من الصعود   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  اتوقع اللو لليوم 1.6165 او فوقها بكم نقطة والله اعلم  واتوقع الهاي لليوم 1.6600 تقريبا والله اعلم

 أسف نسيت نقطة مهمه 1.6230 يجب كسرها لينزل للــ 1.6185 تقريبا

----------


## khaled71a

بارك الله فيك وبعلمك
يعنى الان ندخل بيع وهدف اول 270؟

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك وبعلمك
> يعنى الان ندخل بيع وهدف اول 270؟

 اخي اسف لم انتبه لسؤالك 
صعب الان الدخول اذا لم تدخل معنا بالبديه فلا انصحك الان اذا وجدت نقطة جيدة ساذكرها بوقتها إن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك وبعلمك
> يعنى الان ندخل بيع وهدف اول 270؟

  
صحيح المجنون راقبه الان سعره الان 148.50 الستوب 148.40 
واليورو ين الستوب 129.10
راقب احدهم وادخل شراء

----------


## khaled71a

جزاك الله خير وسوف ادخل ان شاء الله على المجنون وبانتظار توصيتك بنقطة دخول الباوند دولار 
الف شكر لك 
الله يجزاك خير
هدف المجنون كم؟

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله خير وسوف ادخل ان شاء الله على المجنون وبانتظار توصيتك بنقطة دخول الباوند دولار 
> الف شكر لك 
> الله يجزاك خير
> هدف المجنون كم؟

 هدف المجنون بإن الله   باختراق 149.49 ثم اختراق 150.30   152.60 / 152.90 /154/155/156  المهم الستوب للجميع 148.32 افضل من 148.40 والله اعلم لو كسرت شراءه من 148.10 تقريبا  والستوب 148  كسر 148 الابتعاد عنه حتى انوه عليه  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

> هدف المجنون بإن الله   باختراق 149.49 ثم اختراق 150.30   152.60 / 152.90 /154/155/156  المهم الستوب للجميع 148.32 افضل من 148.40 والله اعلم لو كسرت شراءه من 148.10 تقريبا والستوب 148  كسر 148 الابتعاد عنه حتى انوه عليه   والله الموفق

   تم الشراء الآن    بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> تم الشراء الآن   بارك الله فيك

 منور الموضوع يارشدي 
وأن شاء الله ابارك للجميع المهم فوق 148

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله خير وسوف ادخل ان شاء الله على المجنون وبانتظار توصيتك بنقطة دخول الباوند دولار 
> الف شكر لك 
> الله يجزاك خير
> هدف المجنون كم؟

 ابعد عن الكيبل هذا ما وراه الا المارجن كول  او تعليقه مرتبه 50%  او 60% المارجن سببه الكيبل اكيد فيه سبب طبعا بنيت النسبة اغلب من يشتكي من المارجن او معلق  يقول الكيبل السبب
المشكلة بالكيبل الف واحد يفتي به ويوصى به الاراء كثر ومستحيل يتفقو على اتجاه ولانقطة ولاغيره ولن يتفقو وللمعلومية الكاتب واحد ويفتي ويوصي وغيرة كل واحده باتجاه واهداف تختلف والمعرفات على الذمه فاي واحده تصيب شوف التطبيل الموصين 200 هم بالاصل لايتعدو 20 وهذا لا يخفى عليكم
بالنهاية انتم ضعتم بالزحمه فلا تعرف تتبع مين او يشكك بمن تثق به او بنفسك فرضا بيصعد لنقطة 100 ومتاكد منها احدهم يقول لن يصعد الا ل 50 او نازل او غيره بالنهاية ماهي النتيجه
ولا احد يزعل من الحقيقة اسألو انفسكم كم نقاطك من الكيبل بالاسبوع او الشهر 
والله اكثر من مرة اتخذ قرار بان لا اكتب به حرف
واتراجع عندما ارى  احد منكم محتاج مساعدتي به او لسبب اخر 
اكيد فيه اخوه  لنا جزاهم الله خير ابعد من الشبهات وماشاء الله عليهم ومنهم من ابتعد لنفس الاسباب السابقة وهوخسارة لنا جميعا 
صبراً جميلاً وسارفق مشاركة شامله بإذن الله

----------


## khaled71a

بارك الله فيك اخوى والله لايحرمك الاجر بالدنيا والاخرة
واعلم اخى ان هذا اجتهاد منك فان اصبت فتوفيق من رب العالمين وان اخطات فليس لكل مجتهد نصيب 
بارك الله فيك اخوى واقسم بالله العلى العظيم ان ما يقومون به الاخوة من جهد وتحليل ودراسه انه يبعث السرور على انفسنا لانكم تجتهدون من اجل الغير وتكرموننا بعلمك 
مره اخرى نحن نثق بكم ونعلم بانكم تجتهدون لنا من اجل اسعادنا فجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء وبارك لكم بانفسكم وصحتكم واموالكم واولادك
وجعلك انت واهلك من اصحاب الجنة

----------


## aljameel

المجنون فعلا غريب 
المهم الان بنزول الحالي للـ 148 صحح عند 61% وهي اخر أمل له بالصعود 
148.40 تمثل 50% 
تحت 148 بصراحه مخاطره معه ولاكن نراقب 
الان 148.02 لو ارتد اوكي نزل الابتعاد عنه حتى نتاكد منه 
لو نزل تحت 148 بكذا بيصحح موجه اكبر من الحاليه فمتوقع عند التصحيح فوق 146.50  
تقريبا فوقها بشي بسيط كسر 146.50 لاتصحيح ولا غيره يكون نزول والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## mohamed/mido

المحنون نزل تحت 148
انا عامل بيع من 148.44  اسيب الصفقه ؟؟
ولا اعمل ايه؟؟
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> المحنون نزل تحت 148
> انا عامل بيع من 148.44 اسيب الصفقه ؟؟
> ولا اعمل ايه؟؟
> وبارك الله فيك

 تحت 148 خليك به  
رافبه عند 147.60 من بعده 147.30 من بعده لا اقرب نقطة لل 146.50 
بكسرها متوقع مزيد من النزول مالم تكسر من اقرب نقطة لها اغلق وادخل راء وهي الستوب 
المهم تقديم الستوب لل 148.40 او 20 وكل ماينزل تقديم الستوب

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك اخوى والله لايحرمك الاجر بالدنيا والاخرة
> واعلم اخى ان هذا اجتهاد منك فان اصبت فتوفيق من رب العالمين وان اخطات فليس لكل مجتهد نصيب 
> بارك الله فيك اخوى واقسم بالله العلى العظيم ان ما يقومون به الاخوة من جهد وتحليل ودراسه انه يبعث السرور على انفسنا لانكم تجتهدون من اجل الغير وتكرموننا بعلمك 
> مره اخرى نحن نثق بكم ونعلم بانكم تجتهدون لنا من اجل اسعادنا فجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء وبارك لكم بانفسكم وصحتكم واموالكم واولادك
> وجعلك انت واهلك من اصحاب الجنة

 جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك وكثر الله من امثالك

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
الان الكيبل ماشاء الله معنا ربح طيب من يريد البقاء به يراقب  
النقطة 1.6230 بكسرها كما ذكرت بالتوصية مالم تكسر اغلقو   او تقديم الستوب  
ومن يرغب يضارب معه من اقرب نقطة  لل 1.6240 شراء وهي الستوب 
والربح بالقناعه اختراق 6300 احتمال يواصل ولست متاكد مجرد يتاكد سلبلغ عنه
والله الموفق

----------


## محمد ابوالعز

يا واد يا جميل يا مهنينى .. يا ابو توصيات حلوه فى عينى
والله يا ناس انـا حـبـيـتـه .. دا نفس الافكــــــار بينه وبينى
ولا مجنون قادر عليــــه ولا حتــى يـورو ولا اســـــترلينى

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم الان واقف على نقطة ممكن تذكروها وهي ذكرتها مائة مرة خلال المدة الفائته النقطة هي نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول 1.6307   كنت بساوي لكم مفاجئة بالكيبل ولكن خيب أملي لو اغلق فوق 1.6369 كان بعمره ماينزل تحتها الا بعد اهدافه البعيدة فوق 1.7000 ولكن للأسف كل البرامج التي تغلق الساعة الواحدة او الثانية اوالثالث كل اغلاقاتهم تحت 1.6369   الان محصور بين نقطتين 1.6300 و 1.6369  كسر 6300 سيذهب للــ لهدفه الذي ذكرته 1.6270 تقريبا ومتوقع اكثر من الهدف  متوقع نزول تصحيحي للنقطة تقريبا 1.6185 + - ولا اتوقع كسر 1.6164  مالم يغلق يوم فوق 1.6369 او اختراقها والبقاء فوقها فالنزول واجب عليه   المهم في حال نزل من اقرب نقطة للــ 1.6164 شراء والستوب 1.6160 من بعد مراقبها بعدم كسرها متوقع منها ارتداد  والهدف بإذن الله 1.6600 للــ 1.6635 كهدف اول  لو كسرت يضعف الارتداد ولا يلغي المهم فوق 1.6000 فهو بالموجه الصاعدة وهي تمثل تقريبا لليوم 1.6000 نقطة خط الترند ببين قاعين الدبل بوتوم الذي ذكرته من قبل كسره اغلاق الموجه الصاعده ودخولنا بموجه هابطة ونرجع للاهداف الهابطة 1.5635 و 1.5130 ومن قبلهم 1.5800 ولكن مجرد كسرنا للـ 1.6164 فالنزول اقرب من الصعود   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  اتوقع اللو لليوم 1.6165 او فوقها بكم نقطة والله اعلم  واتوقع الهاي لليوم 1.6600 تقريبا والله اعلم

 الان الكيبل واقف عند 38% كتصحيح للموجه الصاعده وهي تمثل 1.6250  انا اتوقع والله اعلم التصحيح للموجه عند 50% فلا بد من كسر 1.6230  الــ 50% تمثل تقريبا 1.6180 + - تقريبا   المهم كما ذكرت فوق 1.6164 فهو للصعودد بإذن الله  نزل تحتها يضعف الصعود ولا يلغيه والله اعلم  والباقي كما بالتوصيه والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> يا واد يا جميل يا مهنينى .. يا ابو توصيات حلوه فى عينى
> والله يا ناس انـا حـبـيـتـه .. دا نفس الافكــــــار بينه وبينى
> ولا مجنون قادر عليــــه ولا حتــى يـورو ولا اســـــترلينى

  
مشكور وبارك الله فيك 
شاعر ماشاء الله 
وكلام جميل من أنسان اجمل 
للاسف لست شاعر ولا رديت على جمال روحك

----------


## محمد ابوالعز

تسلم اخى فى العروبه..وفى الفوريكس..وفى الافكار....بس انا عايز اعرف افكارك عن اليورو يابانى..علشان داخل عليه شرا..وعايز اعزز
ومعلهش هتعبك تقولى نظرتك ايه فى الملكى

----------


## mohamed/mido

> تحت 148 خليك به  
> رافبه عند 147.60 من بعده 147.30 من بعده لا اقرب نقطة لل 146.50 
> بكسرها متوقع مزيد من النزول مالم تكسر من اقرب نقطة لها اغلق وادخل راء وهي الستوب 
> المهم تقديم الستوب لل 148.40 او 20 وكل ماينزل تقديم الستوب

 بارك الله فيك  :015:

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم بيتكون عليه نموذج هارمونيك  المتطلبات فوق 147.55 او اغلاق يوم فوقها   او شمعة عاكسه ديلي وتتاكد بيوم اخر والله اعلم   فهو مخيرني مابينهم   من الشروط اختراق مقاومه 150.69 ومقاومه اخرى 153.21  واول هدف بإذن الله 156.90   هل يصدق الهارمونيك الله اعلم

----------


## محمد ابوالعز

أفلح إن صدق

----------


## aljameel

> تسلم اخى فى العروبه..وفى الفوريكس..وفى الافكار....بس انا عايز اعرف افكارك عن اليورو يابانى..علشان داخل عليه شرا..وعايز اعزز
> ومعلهش هتعبك تقولى نظرتك ايه فى الملكى

 اخي ارسم نفس الشارت  وراقبه الشارت على الاسبوعي ومكن تحويله للديلي   الان فوق 129.10 متوقع يصعد يصحح عند 130.10 تقريبا او 130.80 تقريبا من احدها يرتد لخط الترند بالشارت الاحمر   او يواصل صعود الله اعلم   توقعي مبني على معطيات كموجات رقميه   اللو اليوم لا يتجاوز 128.52 والله اعلم  والهاي اليوم  والله اعلم 131.81  اختراق او كسر احدهم هو من يحدد الاتجاه له والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

عدلت مشاركة اليورو ين  توقع لليوم

----------


## eto2

عزيزي الجميل بخصوص الاخبار على الباوند وحسب المتوقع ان تكون ايجابية هل من الممكن ان توثر على الباوند صعودا هو واليورو

----------


## BRUFEN

ياليت الأخوان المتابعين وعندهم خلفية عن الشارتات
يعطوني فكرة كيف يتعاملون مع التوصيات أنا والله 
ما اعرف كيف طريقة الميتاتريدر ولا الشارتات 
وحاولت أستوعب التوصيات من هنا وهناك 
ولكن للأسف إذا دخلت بيع بعد النقاط المذكورة يطلع
وأن دخلت شراء عند النقاط المذكورة نزل 
والحساب في خبر كان 
فإذن تكرم أحد الأخوان ويفيدني ويمكن يفيد غيري
ويعطينا فكره او صورة طريقة تعامله مع التوصيات
واكون شاكر ومقدر

----------


## aljameel

> عزيزي الجميل بخصوص الاخبار على الباوند وحسب المتوقع ان تكون ايجابية هل من الممكن ان توثر على الباوند صعودا هو واليورو

 لحظة اتاكد هل تؤاثر الاخبار ام لا بس اتاكد من المؤاشرات 
هو النزول نزول تصحيحي لموجه صاعدة ولو نزل لل1.6164  
لايؤاثر على الصعود المهم لاتكسر والله اعلم 
5 دقائق

----------


## nasser123

عزيزي الجميل 
ما هو تحليلك عن الذهب
ولك الشكر

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6311 التوصية الاساسية كما هي واحتمال النزول قريب من 1.6164 لا زال قائم والحمد لله من البارح واليوم خذنا منه الكثير صعود نزول صعود  انا نوهت وهو عند 1.6250 مالم يكسر 1.6230 متوقع يرتد وذكرت من يرغب به شراء يضع الستوب 1.6240 الان نقدم الستوب بالاول لل 1.6285 نراقب التالي فوق 1.6300 متوقع يصد لل 6320 وصعد وهي نسبة تصحيح للموجه الحاليه الهابطة متوقع اما منها يرتد نزول او يصعد لل 1.6350 وهي تمثل نقطة كسر ونقطة تصحيح للموجه الهابطة الحاليه ومن النقطة اما يرتد او يخترقها في حال اخترقها تقريبا 6355 يطمئن للصعود واحتمال بالمواصلة اخترق 1.6369 يدعم ويطمئن اكبر للصعود انما تاكيد لا  فوق 1.6350 اقرب للصعود من النزول فالله يعيننا نتابع ونراقب  اختراق 1.6404 نقوله بابي باي وهجفنا بإذن الله الاول 1.6540 و 1.6560و1.6585  ومنها لكل حادث حديث طبعا له اهداف ابعد واكبر  في حال لم يخترق 1.6350 نراقبه بعد تاكد بعدم الاختراق نضع الستوب 1.6355 للبيع في حال لم يصعد فوق 1.6325 نراقب ونبيع والستوب 1.6330  والنزول كما بالتوصيه الاساسيه الاهم  والله الموفق الاهم من هذا كله اللالتزام بالستوب بقدر مايمكن صغير يقولو اخبار ما اخبار ما نخاف فدائماً الاخبار معها الخير بإذن الله عكست ستوبنا صغير وممكن نتدارك ونعكس اذا تاكد لنا الاتجاهواذا مع الاتجاه اعصروه عصر بغسالة يدوية لا للاوتوماتيك هنا الشغل يدوي  والله والله من يجيد يضارب معه 50 نقطة بيوم مع المضارب المحترف 500 نقطة وها انا وضعت لكم المعطيات بالنقطة والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  الان فوق 6300 اقرب للصعود تحتها اقب للنزول

----------


## الفهد المصري

بارك الله فيكم جميعا

----------


## BRUFEN

سؤال أخوي أبو مروان لو تكرمت 
أنا لي متابعه معك من عدة شهور 
كل الي قدرت أوصله هي خمس
صفقات والحمدلله والشكر لله 
الآن لي اكثر من أربعة شهور 
ماني عارف كيف أقرئ التوصيات
يعني مثل ما تفضلت في كلامك وقلت
فوق النقطة هذي صعود وتحتها نزول 
طيب لو كسر هذي النقطة طبعاً انا هنا
أشتري وأرتد ورجع لمسارة فما العمل 
هنا أو القصد المراقبه لنقطة معينه 
أو القصد هنا أيش بالضبط 
كرماً وليس أمراً

----------


## aljameel

> ياليت الأخوان المتابعين وعندهم خلفية عن الشارتات
> يعطوني فكرة كيف يتعاملون مع التوصيات أنا والله 
> ما اعرف كيف طريقة الميتاتريدر ولا الشارتات 
> وحاولت أستوعب التوصيات من هنا وهناك 
> ولكن للأسف إذا دخلت بيع بعد النقاط المذكورة يطلع
> وأن دخلت شراء عند النقاط المذكورة نزل 
> والحساب في خبر كان 
> فإذن تكرم أحد الأخوان ويفيدني ويمكن يفيد غيري
> ويعطينا فكره او صورة طريقة تعامله مع التوصيات
> واكون شاكر ومقدر

 بخدمتك اخي  
الان صعب اشرح لك انت جاي وانا غرقان بالمضاربه والمتابعه الوقت الحالي لايسمح 
ولكن ماذا تريد اسأل وانا اجيب عليك يكون الحركة ضعيفة وغير مشغول المهم اون متواجد بخدمتك ولا تتردد باي سؤال ولو مائة سؤال بإذن الله احاول بقدر المستطاع اجيبك
بس بالاول لابد انت تعرف ماذا تريد والافضل هي نفسك واقراء وتابع ونقطة نقطة إن شاء الله تصل لمبتاغاك وللمعلومية ليس صعب شي علم من يرغب يتعلم مع الاصرار كل ماتقراء سهل جدا 
والله يكتب لك التوفيق

----------


## aljameel

الان الكيبل المتوقع والله اعلم نزول اكتفى بالتصحبح عند 6322  نزول وبيكسر 1.6230 وينزل تقريبا للــ 1.6218 تقريبا   منها اما مريتد لبناء موجه هابطة اتوقع تحت 6300 او يواصل نزول لل 1.6180 + - تقريبا المهم لايكسر 1.6164  من اقرب نقطة لها شراء   وللمضارب بعد الكسر عند 6218 او تحتها ممكن شراء في حال ماواصل نزول المهم من اقل نقطة يصل لها يدخل   بعد تاكد بارتداد والستوب 10 لل 15 نقطة  ويراقب من جديد صعود فوق 6300 يراقب ماكتبته بالمشاركة الاخيرة للكيبل  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> سؤال أخوي أبو مروان لو تكرمت 
> أنا لي متابعه معك من عدة شهور 
> كل الي قدرت أوصله هي خمس
> صفقات والحمدلله والشكر لله 
> الآن لي اكثر من أربعة شهور 
> ماني عارف كيف أقرئ التوصيات
> يعني مثل ما تفضلت في كلامك وقلت
> فوق النقطة هذي صعود وتحتها نزول 
> طيب لو كسر هذي النقطة طبعاً انا هنا
> ...

 اريحك ضع امر شراء على الكيبل عند 1.6180 
والستوب 1.6163 
اذا نزل وتفعل الامر الحمد لله واذا ضرب الستوب ابشر بالعوض والعوض من الله وحده
او راقب وادخل كما ذكرت المهم الستوب 
بدل عنهم 50 نقطة بشرط تكون متابع واقولك ادخل بكذا والستوب كذا واجني ربحك على كذا

----------


## mohamed/mido

اخى ممكن نظرتك لل eur/aud
انا داخل buy ??

----------


## aljameel

الان الهاي الحالي للكيبل هو الستوب للبيع او 6310 بشرط تحت 6300 او من اقرب نقطة للستوب البيع
السعر الحالي 6282

----------


## aljameel

> اخى ممكن نظرتك لل eur/aud
> انا داخل buy ??

 هو له هدف انا ذكرته عد 1.5420/1.5400 
واخر عند 1.5380 واخر عند 360 واخر عند 260 
ولكن مالم يكسر 1.6380 تقريبا وهو دعم شهري قوي جدا النقطة تقريبا 
فهو للصعود الان احتمال اكتفى بنزوله عند 1.5425 تاكيد الاكتفاء والله اعلم باختراق 1.5640 
وتاكيد الصعود باختراق 1.5950 ثم 1.6035  ومن بعدها خذ رحله جويه الله اعلم كم قدم 
فانت راقب النقطة الحاليه 1.5635 /40 مالم يخترقها بيع والستوب 5650
والله الموفق
للمعلومية هو بنهاية موجاة هابطة اكتفت واخذت فوقحقها من النزول 
البيخوف من النزول هو الدعم الشهري بأن لايكسر 
فممكن عمل ترند للقيعان عللى فريم الشهري
منه شراء وكسره بيع

----------


## khaled71a

ما عليه  اخوى تحملنا بالاساله انا جديد ومن فضل الله ومن بعده علمك لله الحمد حققت لى ارباح
اخوى انا دخلت على الباوند دولار بيع من 6113 اى نقطه ابيع ؟

----------


## aljameel

> عزيزي الجميل 
> ما هو تحليلك عن الذهب
> ولك الشكر

  
اخي اعذرني من الذهب لقناعتي بحرمته والله اعلم

----------


## mohamed/mido

> اخي اعذرني من الذهب لقناعتي بحرمته والله اعلم

  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## سفاح الفوركس

> اريحك ضع امر شراء على الكيبل عند 1.6180 
> والستوب 1.6163 
> اذا نزل وتفعل الامر الحمد لله واذا ضرب الستوب ابشر بالعوض والعوض من الله وحده
> او راقب وادخل كما ذكرت المهم الستوب 
> بدل عنهم 50 نقطة بشرط تكون متابع واقولك ادخل بكذا والستوب كذا واجني ربحك على كذا

  :Good:

----------


## nasser123

> اخي اعذرني من الذهب لقناعتي بحرمته والله اعلم

 شكرا أخي

----------


## 1عبدالله

> سؤال أخوي أبو مروان لو تكرمت 
> أنا لي متابعه معك من عدة شهور 
> كل الي قدرت أوصله هي خمس
> صفقات والحمدلله والشكر لله 
> الآن لي اكثر من أربعة شهور 
> ماني عارف كيف أقرئ التوصيات
> يعني مثل ما تفضلت في كلامك وقلت
> فوق النقطة هذي صعود وتحتها نزول 
> طيب لو كسر هذي النقطة طبعاً انا هنا
> ...

  شوف اخى الفاضل بالنسبة لاخيناالجميل يعطى نقاط دخول وخروج بناء على تحليل اى كان مايعتمد على ادوات اللى نفسى اتعلمها لكن طريقة ممتازة ممكن نادرا جدا تفرق معاك من1الى5 نقاط عن النقاط المحددة ده فى حالة السوق ماشى على اسعار ثابتة لكن فى حالة وجود ترند هابط او صاعد وفيه مشوار للعملة زى اليومين دول الجميل لايقدم النقاط ليوم لكن لاسبوع واكثر يتم منا مراقبة العملة على النقاط المحددة مع الالتزام بستوب لوز صغير مش معنى كده يعنى يفضل الواحد حاطط وشه فى الشاشة ليل نهار يراقب لا لالا تحط اوامر معلقة وتابع اى تطورات واى جديد بخصوص النقاط دى اولا ثانيا والاهم انت تدخل بعقود ميكرو لو رصيدك يتحمل والا خش فى عملة واحد او اتنين برضة بعقد ميكرو لحد ماتعرف المقصود ايه من النقاط المعطاه وجرب الاول الطريقة دى حاتفيدك ولالا على حساب ديمو وتراقب العملة على الشارت ونعرف حركته ايه وبناء عليه تعرف الجميل قصده ايه من الارقام اللى بيقول عليها ونصيحة التعلم ولو جزءصغير للتحليل الفنى يفيدك جدا 
اتمنى ان اكون قد قلت شىء مفيد اخى الفاضل
ودى واحترامى للجميع وللجميل :Eh S(7):

----------


## bilalo25

شكرا لكم بارك الله فيكم

----------


## shemo

اخوانى ما رأيكم بال usd/cad

----------


## shemo

ابو مروان ما رأيك فى شراءء اليورو الأن؟

----------


## BRUFEN

> اريحك ضع امر شراء على الكيبل عند 1.6180 
> والستوب 1.6163 
> اذا نزل وتفعل الامر الحمد لله واذا ضرب الستوب ابشر بالعوض والعوض من الله وحده
> او راقب وادخل كما ذكرت المهم الستوب 
> بدل عنهم 50 نقطة بشرط تكون متابع واقولك ادخل بكذا والستوب كذا واجني ربحك على كذا

 بيض الله وجهك ورزقك من واسع فضله ومن حيث لا تحتسب 
أنا لما شفتك مشغول قلت خلها لما يكون الوقت يسمح 
وسبحان الله فيه صديق شرح لي أساسيات التحليل الفني 
وعلى المايك لأن عندي مخ مقفل ما ينفع يقرأ وبس ما يستوعب
والحمدلله والشكر لله أول الغيث قطرة وبإذن الله خطوه خطوه 
وأكون فهمت ولو الشيئ القليل من بحر التحليل 
والآن راح اطبق الدرس على توصيتك أخوي أبو مروان 
والله يوفقنا جميعاً لكل خير 
والله يرحم والديك من النار ويسكنهم فسيح جناته

----------


## soliter

ابو مروان برجاء نظرتك للين  
ارتد من 90.30 لو الامس  
وسجل هاى اليوم حتى الان 91.45   
ويقف الان على مفترق الطريق على ما اظن عند   91.20   لا اضارب على هذا الذوج ولكن بيهمنى 
للمضاربه على المجنون 
وشكراااا

----------


## BRUFEN

> شوف اخى الفاضل بالنسبة لاخيناالجميل يعطى نقاط دخول وخروج بناء على تحليل اى كان مايعتمد على ادوات اللى نفسى اتعلمها لكن طريقة ممتازة ممكن نادرا جدا تفرق معاك من1الى5 نقاط عن النقاط المحددة ده فى حالة السوق ماشى على اسعار ثابتة لكن فى حالة وجود ترند هابط او صاعد وفيه مشوار للعملة زى اليومين دول الجميل لايقدم النقاط ليوم لكن لاسبوع واكثر يتم منا مراقبة العملة على النقاط المحددة مع الالتزام بستوب لوز صغير مش معنى كده يعنى يفضل الواحد حاطط وشه فى الشاشة ليل نهار يراقب لا لالا تحط اوامر معلقة وتابع اى تطورات واى جديد بخصوص النقاط دى اولا ثانيا والاهم انت تدخل بعقود ميكرو لو رصيدك يتحمل والا خش فى عملة واحد او اتنين برضة بعقد ميكرو لحد ماتعرف المقصود ايه من النقاط المعطاه وجرب الاول الطريقة دى حاتفيدك ولالا على حساب ديمو وتراقب العملة على الشارت ونعرف حركته ايه وبناء عليه تعرف الجميل قصده ايه من الارقام اللى بيقول عليها ونصيحة التعلم ولو جزءصغير للتحليل الفنى يفيدك جدا 
> اتمنى ان اكون قد قلت شىء مفيد اخى الفاضل
> ودى واحترامى للجميع وللجميل

 الله يعطيك العافيه ويبارك فيك اخوي الكريم 
نقاط مهمه وما قصرت وفعلن والله أنا من النوع
الي يقابل الشاشة على طووووول خطر لو يعاكس 
الصفقة أني أدخل داخل الشاشه وفعلن متعبه
والمشكله انا كنت اعتقد أن المسأله مضاربه
يوميه وكلامك فعلن أفادني أخوي وشاكر ومقدر
تعاونك معاي ولا أستغني عن توجيهاتك أنت والاخوان
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء

----------


## رشدي

السلام عليكم يا استاذى   عندى هيدج على الين  بيع من 90.70  شراء من 91.30  الحل ؟......................  بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم يا استاذى   عندى هيدج على الين  بيع من 90.70  شراء من 91.30  الحل ؟......................  بارك الله فيك

 هلا اخي رشدي 
هو وصل نزول لل90.30 انا ذكرت نزوله عند 90.20 اما يرتد او يواصل 
على حساباتي ارى والله اعلم صعود واحتمال والله اعلم للــ  95.50 
المهم اللو هو الستوب  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان برجاء نظرتك للين   ارتد من 90.30 لو الامس   وسجل هاى اليوم حتى الان 91.45   ويقف الان على مفترق الطريق على ما اظن عند  91.20   لا اضارب على هذا الذوج ولكن بيهمنى  للمضاربه على المجنون  وشكراااا

  
الاثنين والله اعلم صاعدين 
اللو هو الستوب

----------


## ربحان خسران

اخي العزيز ابو مروان  
تحليلك للباوند دولار هل للنزول 
تحياتي

----------


## soliter

> الاثنين والله اعلم صاعدين 
> اللو هو الستوب

 *شكرا اخى الكريم  
بارك الله لنا ولكم*

----------


## aljameel

> اخي العزيز ابو مروان  
> تحليلك للباوند دولار هل للنزول 
> تحياتي

 الكيبل والله اعلم  اخي بصراحة معطيني هدفين واحد نازل واحد صاعد  السعر الحالي 1.6290  النقطة 1.6300 فوقها صاعد تحتها نازل   الستوب للبيع 1.6360 او ضع مايناسبك  الستوب للشراء 1.6230 او ضع مايناسبك  هدف النزول 1.6120 بإذن الله  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.6420  طبعا الاهداف فوقهم اهداف ان كانت صاعده او هابطة لانه والله اعلم اما بيواصل نزول او يواصل صعود والله الموفق

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم اخي الجميل عندي بيع باوند من6301 اين اضع الهدف القريب وشكرا لك

----------


## Forex Area

> الكيبل والله اعلم  اخي بصراحة معطيني هدفين واحد نازل واحد صاعد  السعر الحالي 1.6290  النقطة 1.6300 فوقها صاعد تحتها نازل   الستوب للبيع 1.6360 او ضع مايناسبك  الستوب للشراء 1.6230 او ضع مايناسبك  هدف النزول 1.6120 بإذن الله  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.6420  طبعا الاهداف فوقهم اهداف ان كانت صاعده او هابطة لانه والله اعلم اما بيواصل نزول او يواصل صعود والله الموفق

 
ما معنى فوقها و تحتها ؟ 
هل إغلاق شمعة ساعة ؟ 
و ما الموقف الآن ؟ 
لأن 
عندي شراء من 355 و ربنا يستر 
و قد تخليت عن البيع الذي ذكرته لك سابقاً   :Asvc:  
أشكرك أخي على كل ما تقدمه لإخوانك 
جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## osha_ahmed

السلام عليكم 
اخوانى هل يوجد مؤشر يتم اضافته الى برنامج التريد يمكنه عد موجات اليوت؟؟؟ 
او هل يوجد طريقة لعد موجات اليوت لسوق العملات ...؟؟ 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## solo90515

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم طبعا من قبل ذكرت تفاصيل عنه اين صعوده كتصحيح ونقطة فصل وغيره حتى البارح بكسره للــ 1.4267 المهم من ضمن اهدافه ذكرت اكثر من مرة خلال ثلاث اسابيع السابقة وهي نفس الاهداف الهدف 1.4185/90 والحمد لله وصل له اليوم والهدف بإذن الله 1.4110 + -  والهدف بإذن الله 1.4040  والنقطة 1.3937 مالم يكسرها فهو بموجة تصحيح عامه  الان كهدف موجه قائم 1.4040 حتى اللحظة  ولكن اتوقع اللو لليوم لايتجاوز 1.4090 والله اعلم واحتمال يكون نهاية النزول له كموجهة هابطة تصحيحة انا بتكلم عن اليوم بالنسبة للنقطة 1.4090 غدالكل حادث حديث المشكله مابعد النقطة 1.4090 والهدف 4040 هل يواصل نزول او يرتد للصعود مجرد نزوله تحتها يضعف الارتداد والله اعلم ولكن ليس مؤاكد انما اخذها بالحسبان  الان والله اعلم متوقع يصعد للـ 1.4270/60 تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول بشرط نكون فوق 1.4185  او يكتفى بالصعود الحالي عند 4227  المهم النقطة 1.4090 من اقرب سعر لها او نفس السعر يتم الشراء من بعد مراقبه  الستوب 1.4085 كسرها كما ذكرت بالسابق ومجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول سيذهب للهدف 1.4040 مجرد دخولنا بالسعر 1.4463 نكون انهينا التصحيح والله اعلم وكله صعود في صعود امس لو اخترقنا 1.4463 لما نزلنا لهذا النزول والله اعلم  المهم مجرد اختراقها هندخل بموجه لموجه حتى بلوغنا 1.5500 بإذن الله   اتوقع والله اعلم اللو لليوم 1.4090 او قبله بكم نقطة  واتوقع الهاي لليوم والله اعلم فوق 1.4500  كل ماذكر مبني على المعطيات التي امامي والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا    بالنهاية فوق 1.4090 فهو لصعود والله اعلم وهي الستوب للشراء

  
أخي الغالي يو مروان لقد وصل اليورو دولار الان الى النقطة التي حددتها 1.4040 ولكن لم أستطع أن أفهم الأرقام التالية التي كتبتها في المشاركة فوق 
الآن هل اليورو دولار للصعود وأنهى الموجة التصحيحية أم هناك مزيد من الهبوط له
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الغالي يو مروان لقد وصل اليورو دولار الان الى النقطة التي حددتها 1.4040 ولكن لم أستطع أن أفهم الأرقام التالية التي كتبتها في المشاركة فوق 
> الآن هل اليورو دولار للصعود وأنهى الموجة التصحيحية أم هناك مزيد من الهبوط له
> وجزاك الله كل خير

   اخي هدف الموجه وصلنا له  الان اما ارتداد حتى بلوغ هدف موجه عامه 1.5500  او اغلاق الموجه بكسره لل 1.3937  فراقب الان 1.4040 فوقها صاعد واذا واصل بالصعود واخترقنا 1.4463 بكذا انتهينا من النزول كله صعود في صعود والله اعلم  تحت 1.4040 نازل كسر 1.3937 هابط بصراحة غير واضح معالم موجته الهابطة العامة وساحاول الليلة ابحث عن اهدافها في حال كسر  والله الموفق

----------


## eto2

طيب اخي الجميل ممكن تحليلك للباوند دولار

----------


## aljameel

> طيب اخي الجميل ممكن تحليلك للباوند دولار

 الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6155  مالم يكسر 1.6140 فهو صاعد بإذن الله وهي الستوب للشراء  كسرها سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.6070   من الهدف اما ارتداد او مواصلة نزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6155  مالم يكسر 1.6140 فهو صاعد بإذن الله وهي الستوب للشراء  كسرها سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.6070   من الهدف اما ارتداد او مواصلة نزول والله اعلم

 الكيبل والله اعلم   اي صعود له للبيع والستوب 1.6230  والهدف بإذن الله 1.6070 ومن الهدف مراقبته احتمال بيواصل نزول واحتمال ارتداد له والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6155  والله الموفق

----------


## eto2

وين اقصى صعود متوقع للكيبل اخي الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> وين اقصى صعود متوقع للكيبل اخي الجميل

 بصراحة غير واضح لدي ولكن بيع من السعر الحالي واذا صعد عزز

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم   اي صعود له للبيع والستوب 1.6230  والهدف بإذن الله 1.6070 ومن الهدف مراقبته احتمال بيواصل نزول واحتمال ارتداد له والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6155  والله الموفق

   لمعرفة هل بيواصل نزول او يرتد صعود  عمل خط ترند بين قاعين على اليومي   القاع 1.5894 والقاع 1.5831  مالم يكسر خط الترند فهو للصعود هو تقريبا عند 1.6020 + -   كسره  الكيبل للهاويه اهدافه بعيده بالنزول   كما ذكرت سابقا  عند 1.5800/1.5635/1.5130 والله اعلم  وإن شاء الله ساحاول فيما بعد اكتب له شرح وافي بعد اغلاق اليوم  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

> السلام عليكم 
> اخوانى هل يوجد مؤشر يتم اضافته الى برنامج التريد يمكنه عد موجات اليوت؟؟؟ 
> او هل يوجد طريقة لعد موجات اليوت لسوق العملات ...؟؟ 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا

  
تفضل المؤشر 
 ولكن لا تعتمد عليه للمضاربة  
فوائد المؤشر :- 
اجعله فقط مؤشر تعليمى يجعلك تستطيع الاعتماد على نفسك فى رسم الموجات   
يمكنك تحديد القمم والقيعان القوية 
يمكنك الأستعانة به فى رسم الفايبو  
رجاء عمل باك تست للمؤشر لمعرفة طريقة عمله

----------


## soliter

الله هو الكيبل بيتجسس عليك ياا ابو جميل   
3 مرات يضرب استوب البيع  :Ohmy:    
1.6230   ايه هو عاوز نشتريه :016:

----------


## رشدي

:Rudolph: اسم على مسمى  :Rudolph:

----------


## soliter

> اسم على مسمى

  

> 

 معلشى يا باشا قدر الله وماشاء فعل  
اصله اساسا تابع لخواته  :Inlove:

----------


## osha_ahmed

> تفضل المؤشر 
>  ولكن لا تعتمد عليه للمضاربة  
> فوائد المؤشر :- 
> اجعله فقط مؤشر تعليمى يجعلك تستطيع الاعتماد على نفسك فى رسم الموجات   
> يمكنك تحديد القمم والقيعان القوية 
> يمكنك الأستعانة به فى رسم الفايبو  
> رجاء عمل باك تست للمؤشر لمعرفة طريقة عمله

 
ياريت لو احد الأخوة يقول لى كيف يمكننى اضافة المؤشر الى برنامج التريد

----------


## soliter

> [center]  معلشى يا باشا قدر الله وماشاء فعل  
> اصله اساسا تابع لخواته

   للتذكير  
سعر المجنون الان 
148.50  :016:

----------


## رشدي

> للتذكير   سعر المجنون الان  148.50   
> [/center]

 السعر الآن 146.10  يا اخى هل انت متأكد ان منصة التداول لديك تعمل ؟؟

----------


## soliter

> السعر الآن 146.10  يا اخى هل انت متأكد ان منصة التداول لديك تعمل ؟؟

 سورى ياباشا غلطه مطبعيه :Big Grin:   كنت مستعجل :Inlove:  
تم التعديل فى الاقتباس    

> للتذكير  
> سعر المجنون الان 
> 146.50

 [/CENTER]

----------


## منى شعير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ,, ان شاء الله موضوع موفق و نتمني له الدوام الحقيقة انا  شغلي كله علي المجنون و عندي أكتر من 40 مؤشر جمعتهم من مواقع أجنبيه أنا شغالة عليها, انا معاه صعود و معاه هبوط و الحمد لله و بفضله لحقت شمعة الصاروخ الهابطة و غير متوقعة نتيجة خبر قريته النهاردة عن الين الياباني توقعت هبوطه بالرغم من ان كل المؤشرات كانت بتقول مرحلة صعود مرتقبة, انا رأيي انه في المرحلة دي هيبدأمرحلة صعود لأن فيه دعم قوي عند 146.15علي شمعة الساعة كونوا 3 شمعات ما قدروش يكسروها ’أعتقد انه مرحلة صعود حتي 147.20 و ان شاء الله منه يواصل عملية صعود .هذا رأيي الشخصي 
شكرا

----------


## bilalo25

المجنون مفكرني ليلى  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:   :Mad Argue:

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم   اي صعود له للبيع والستوب 1.6230  والهدف بإذن الله 1.6070 ومن الهدف مراقبته احتمال بيواصل نزول واحتمال ارتداد له والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.6155  والله الموفق

   الحمد لله ضرب الستوب  أسف ماكنت متواجد لاتابع  على العموم لو صعد للمريخ لابد من الذهاب للنقطة 1.6070 واكثر  واي صعود لله هو فرصة للبيع واستوب ضعو مايناسبكم  والله الموفق

----------


## nasser123

> الحمد لله ضرب الستوب  أسف ماكنت متواجد لاتابع  على العموم لو صعد للمريخ لابد من الذهاب للنقطة 1.6070 واكثر  واي صعود لله هو فرصة للبيع واستوب ضعو مايناسبكم  والله الموفق

 مرحبا اخي هل نذهب لشرا ام البيع
ولك الشكر

----------


## aljameel

ليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5617  هو وصل لهدفه الذي حددته من قبل بالتمام والكمال الحمد لله 1.5415  امس اغلاق ايجابي والله اعلم  الان مراقبته مالم يكسر 1.5570 والله اعلم للصعود بإذن الله  اهداف الصعود مفتوحه له لل 1.5950 وفوق 1.6000  مراقبته فوق 1.5610 اذا نزل تحتها اخذ الحذر  المهم الستوب 1.5570  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا اخي هل نذهب لشرا ام البيع
> ولك الشكر

 اخي البيع الان نزل صعب اقولك بيع 
ولاكن راقبه لو نزل قريب من 1.6020 تقريبا  
المهم فوق 1.6000 للشراء والله اعلم  
اعمل خط ترند بين القاعين لليومي كسر الترند هو الستوب للشراء

----------


## aljameel

> ليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5617  هو وصل لهدفه الذي حددته من قبل بالتمام والكمال الحمد لله 1.5415  امس اغلاق ايجابي والله اعلم  الان مراقبته مالم يكسر 1.5570 والله اعلم للصعود بإذن الله  اهداف الصعود مفتوحه له لل 1.5950 وفوق 1.6000  مراقبته فوق 1.5610 اذا نزل تحتها اخذ الحذر  المهم الستوب 1.5570   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووووووووك لمن دخل به فوق 70 نقطة  المهم من دخل به الاحتفاظ به للاسبوع القادم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للكيبل والله اعلم شايف له هدف 1.6050 تقريبا  المهم تحت 1.6170   السعر الحالي 1.6121  متى يتحقق الهدف الله اعلم اليوم او يوم الاثنين القادم  حسب المعطيات التي امامي بيقول تحت 1.6170 او 6150وهي الستوب هدفي 1.6050  من الهدف متوقع ارتداد وصعود المهم النقطة 1.6030 تقريبا اليوم لاتكسر  اذا يوم الاثنين تقريبا 1.6045 + - تقريبا لاتكسر والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة لليورو دولار الحمد لله حددت هدفه عند 1.4040 والحمد لله وصل لهدفه   وذكرت امس فوق 1.4040 متوقع له ارتداد للصعود والحمد لله ارتد  المهم من دخل به الاحتفاظ به للاسبوع القادم متوقع والله اعلم صعود لل 1.4210 + - تقريبا من السعر الحالي 1.4150 ومنها نزول للتصحيح لمواصلة الصعود ولو استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله  ومن لم يدخل يفضل للاسبوع القادم متى مارأيت نقطة جيدة للدخول وتاكد من الصعود سابلغ عنها  وحتى اللحظة والله اعلم متوقع صعود فوق 1.4040  والله الموفق

----------


## drtimo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخي الجميل اريد رايك في اليورو ين 
لاني قمت بشراؤه من نقطة 131 وهو في نزول مستمر وانا الان عند دعم واريد معرفة هل استمر في الصفقة لتقليل الخسارة ام اغلق الان
شكراا

----------


## abo-ali

> اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5525  انا من قبل موصي علية 1.6030 وحددت اهدافه واخر هدف له بإذن الله 1.5400/1.5360  من امس واليوم بكتب به ببيعه مره اخرى عند 1.5640 مرة اخرى وتنوية له بستوب صغير لايتجاوز 20 نقطة ولكن للأسف اني نسيت بالرغم اني محتفظ بعقد صغير له من 1.6000  مالكم نصيب به الان نزل من يرغب به يضع استوب مناسب له او احتمال يصعد عند 1.5550+ - تقريبا ومنها يرتد متوقع كاحتمال المهم الخيار لكم  كما ذكرت اهدافه بإذن الله  من الهدف او 1.5350 + - تقريبا متوقع نهاية الموجه والله اعلم  ومتوقع ارتداد بإذن الله المهم مراقبته ودخول شراء   والستوب اقل بــ 10 لل ــ 20 نقطة  في حال واصل نزول بعد 1.5330 مشواره بعيد بالنزول وساتكلم عنه بوقته بإذن الله  المهم في حال الصعود والدخول شراء كما ذكرت  متوقع صعوده بإذن الله للــ 1.5900 وفي حال واصل بعدها واخترق 1.5950  فخذوها مني مو اقل من 1000 نقطة بإذن الله  فمن فاته النزول بالرغم اني نوهت عليه وذكرت فرصة وماتتفوت   الان اقول له فرصة مرة اخرى نزول وصعود والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله

  ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
مشكور يا ابو مروان
الي الان +200
والشكر لله ثم ابو مروان 
الله يكتبه في ميزان حسناتك :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## gonathan

ياريت تضيف التوصيات يوميا عشان نستفيد بيها وفمواعيد محدده
وشكرا ليك

----------


## aljameel

> ياريت تضيف التوصيات يوميا عشان نستفيد بيها وفمواعيد محدده
> وشكرا ليك

 سهران ولم يتني النوم ساحاول وضع ما اجده  
دقائق وبإذن الله سانزل للمجنون توصية

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 144.78  يوم الخميس صباحا انا ذكرت متوقع ارتداد من 147.60 هو نزل لل 147.53 وارتد منها لل 149 تقريبا ومنها نزل للنقطة الحاليه ومن سالني عنه توقعت له صعود من بعد الارتداد لم اكن متواجد حتى يوم الجمعة من قبل ذكرت لا بد من اختراق 149.49 ثم تاكيد 150.30 هنا يكون صعود وحددت اهداف الصعود وفي حال لم يخترق ونزل اهداف النزول 144/145 المشكله بالارتداد نسيتو 149.40 و 150.30 وذكرت من يجيد العب معه سيجني الكثير صعود ونزول وذكرت لا يروح تعبي به سدى  والان نفس الكلام لايروح تعبى سدى ارجو الاستفادة منه صعود ونزول   الان امامنا نقطتان مهمتان 143.24 و 145.80  مالم يكسر 143.24 فهو للصعود كسرها ولو بنقطة سيذهب والله اعلم لل 138.70 وكسر 138.50 تقريبا سيذهب لل 134  في حال فتح على نزول من اقرب نقطة لل 143.24 شراء وهي الستوب للشراء  اختراق 145.80 متوقع مزيد من الصعود ولكن هي هدفنا الاول باختراقها ساضع باقي اهدافه   تاكيد الصعود ودخولنا بموجه صاعده هي باختراق 148.94 وننسى النزول بتاتا والله اعلم ولكن باختراق 145.80 هي مفتاح للصعود على أمل مواصلة الصعود حتى اختراق 148.94 فنتابعه مع بعضنا بإذن الله واهداف الصعود باختراق  148.94 بإذن الله 153/154  الان نراقب الفتتاح   143.24 هي الستوب للشراء   145.80 هي الستوب للبيع   فانا وضعت لكم النقطتان كستوب للشراء والبيع لاني لا اعرف كيف الافتتاح فاحتمال يواصل نزول ويكسر 143.24 واحتمال ينزل ويرتد واحتمال صعود ويخترق 145.80 كل شي جائز المهم النقطتان   ولكن اتوقع نزول لل 143.90/80 تقريبا ولست متاكد  وبإذن الله اذا متواجد غدا عند الافتتاح سابلغ اولا باول وان لم اكن متواجد هذه المعطيات وساحاول التواجد بقدر المستطاع  وهذا ينطبق على قروب الين فالمجنون هو القائد لهم والله اعلم  وبصدق صحيت الليله من النوم بصراحة افتكر اليوم الاحد الكبر شين  والله الموفق

----------


## mahmoud123456

> وبصدق صحيت الليله من النوم بصراحة افتكر اليوم الاحد الكبر شين   والله الموفق

   لا يوجد مشكله و الساعة الان الواحده صباحا من يوم الاحد  :Eh S(7):

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم ممكن تعطينا رايك باليورو دولار اين افضل نقطة لبيعة والهدف 1.3950 وشكرا لك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4134 من قبل وصيت عليه وحددت هدفه عند 1.4040 والحمد لله وصل هدفه  كموجه عامه تصحيحه مالم يكسر 1.3937 فنحن بالموجه التصحيحه التى كانت بدايتها من 1.5144 وكنا معها بالنزول الحمد لله حتى وصوله لل 1.4040 الان اما اكتفى بالنزول ويرتد لاهداف بإذن الله  وهي اهداف الموجه العامه 1.5500/1.5700/1.5850 طبعا ياخذ من الوقت ايام وشهور ولكن ساحاول ابسطها لكم بقدر المستطاع  واعرف الكثير منكم لم يستفد منها كامله انما متقطع النقاط وها انا اذكر لكم الصعود في حال اكتفى بالنزول والاستفادة منه   الان في حال ارتد وواصل بالصعود يهمنا النقطة 1.4463 اختراقها ولو بنقطة يدخلنا بموجه صاعده على المدى القريب هدفها بإذن الله  1.4635 من الهدف احتمال اهداف اخرى واحتمال يكتفى عند الهدف ومن الهدف لكل حادث حديث وموجه اخرى على الاسبوعي وهي الاهم اختراق 1.4779 ولو بنقطة ستدفعنا وستذهب بإذن الله لهدف 1.5500 مابين الهدف 1.4635 والنقطة 1.4779 لكل حادث حديث انا ما اراه الان امامي من معطيات ذكرتها فاحتمال تستجد معطيات اخرى وساذكرها لكم بوقتها بإذن الله  السابق بشكل عام   الان نراقب الافتتاح السعر الحالي 1.4134 مالم يكسر 1.4042 فهو للصعود وهي الستوب للشراء ولكن في حال كسر 1.4094 اخذ الحذر فمن يرغب بوضعها الستوب بدل 4042 الخيار لك في حال اخترق 1.4255 /65 مطمئن  بمواصلة الصعود مالم يخترقها ممكن الاستفادة منهم كاستوب للبيع بهدف القناعه بالاول واذا تاكد هدف ساذكره  المهم من يدخل به يراقب ويتابع حتى اختراق 1.4463 فيتمسك به المهم تقديم الستوب ولو بفرق 50 نقطة  كسر 1.4042 سيذهب بإذن الله 1.3955 ومتوقع كسر 1.3937 واكثر بالنزول فاحتمال ينزل لل 1.3920/15 ومنها يصعد للتصحيح بعض الشي ثم مواصلة النزول اما في حال لم يرتد وكسر 1.3913 احتمال ينزل لل 1.3860 تقريبا  بكسر 1.3937 يكون التصحيح الذي ذكرته بالاول ننساه فالمجال بالنزول مفتوح له حتى 1.2950 تقريبا او 1.3000 فصعب تحديد هدف للنزول انما مفتوح له للنقاط التي ذكرتها   امامكم الستوب للشراء 1.4042 في حال كسره بيع والستوب ضعو مايناسبكم بالنهاية بتطلعو بربح  إن شاء الله ما فيه احد بيخسر معه  ومن يرغب بيع بعد كسر 1.4094 الخيار له لانه بكسرها احتمال يكسر 4042 واحتمال لا  ومن يرغب يضع 1.4094 كاستوب للشراء الخيار له   وضعت لكم كامل معطياته صعود ونزول  مالم يخترق 1.4463 فهو بنزول اختراقها يضعنا بموجه صاعدة على المدى القريب فهي نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول الحالي  او اغلاق اسبوعي فوق 1.4335 والله اعلم متوقع بمواصلة الصعود بالاغلاق   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6116 يوم الجمعة ذكرت هدفه نزول 1.6070 وذكرت لا بد ينزل له هو نزل لل 1.6075 وارتد صعود الان امامي هدف 1.6050 تحت 1.6152 لو صعد فوقها لا يلغيه انما يضعف الهدف فممكن اعتبرها كاستوب للبيع من الهدف 1.6050 اما يرتد او يواصل نزول المهم النقطة 1.6045 لاتكسر  بكسرها متوقع مواصلة تاكيد النزول بكسر 1.5966 وهو تاكيد لاهداف النزول  اهداف النزول بإذن الله 1.5800/1.5635/1.5130 في حال الصعود لم تكسر 1.6045 ثم 1.5966 فهو للصعود اختراق 1.6282 بداية الموجه الصاعده تاكيدها باختراق 1.6335 وهدف الصعود الاول بإذن الله 1.6650 وله اهداف اخرى ساذكرها بوقتها بإذن الله  المهم في حال كسر 1.6045اتوقع كسر 1.5966  النقطة 1.6045 دعم يومي واسبوعي مالم تكسر فالصعود هو السيد   انا لا اعرف كيف الافتتاح انما العمل كالتالي  بيع والستوب 1.6152   الهدف بإذن الله 1.6050  من الهدف نراقب في حال كسر 1.6045 نتوقع مزيد من النزول في لم تكسر نغلق البيع وندخل شراء والستوب نفسها 1.6045 ومراقبه الصعود اهم نقطتين بالصعود هما 1.6282 و 1.6335 باختراقهم صعود في صعود  كما ذكرت هدف اول 1.6650 وله اهداف اخرى  واكرر لو صعد فوق 1.6152 لا يلغى النزول انما يضعفه  في حال فتح على صعود واخترق 1.6152 فممكن الشراء بعد مراقبه والستوب ضعو مايناسبكم ومراقبة نقاط الصعود  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

هذا شارت للكيبل كنموذج دبل بوتوم على الديلي   مالم يكسر خط الترند بين القاعين وهو تقريبا 1.6045   واغلاق يوم فوق خط الترند الازرق وهو تقريبا 1.6248 او بقاء فوقها هدفي 1.7100/1.7200  طبعا انا ارفقته تكمله للتوصية في حال الصعود بإذن الله  اتمنى عدم كسر 1.6045 ان لم يكسرها وصعد واغلق يوم فوق 1.6248 او اخترق 1.6282 و 1.6335 المهم اي احدهم اسبق ساحتفظ بعقد صغير للكيبل حتى 1.7100/200

----------


## رشدي

كتاباتك كنوز لم يقدر قيمتها 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

لمن يسأل عن اليورو ين والله اعلم بكسره لل 130.16  هدف له قائم 123.75 هل يتحقق هدفه الله اعلم  الغاء الهدف باختراق 132.12 ولو بنقطة  ولكن مجرد يصعد فوق 130.16 فمتوقع اختراق 132.12   السابق كفكرة عامه احتمال الصواب والخطى   الان بنتكلم بالوضع الحالي السعر الحالي 127 والله اعلم   في حالم فتح على صعود ولم يكسر 126.50  متوقع والله اعلم  صعود تصحيحي اما للنقطة 127.60 او 128.10 او مابينهم  المهم تحت 128.30  ومنها نزول لهدف بإذن الله  125.85 + - تقريبا ومنها ارتداد اما للتصحيحي او يوواصل صعود  والستوب للبيع في حال تاكد الارتداد اما 128.30 او نقطة الارتداد  الان بنرجع للتصحيح الاول في حال واصل ولم يصحح عند 127.60 او 128.10 واختراق 128.30 يكون صعود للتصحيح عند 130.10 ولكن يضعف النزول انما لابد من ذكره  اختراق 130.30 الغا التصحيح ودخولنا بموجه صاعده على المدى المتوسط   فعند الاختراق ساحدد اهدافها بإذن الله انما المجال مفتوح له حتى 137/138 والله اعلم  مالم يخترق 130.30 فتكون الستوب للبيع والهدف بإذن الله 125 / 123.75   في حال فتح على نزول  في حال نزل فيكون صعوده من قبل لل 128.18 هو صعود تصحيحي فينزل لل126.10 و 125.85 ومنها اما يواصل او يرتد للتصحيح عند 129.70 + -  تقريبا منها اما يرتد للنزول هدف 123.75  او يواصل صعود ويخترق 130.30   ويكون دخلنا بالموجه الصاعدة والله اعلم والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> كتاباتك كنوز لم يقدر قيمتها 
> بارك الله فيك

 وانت كنز لي يارشدي بارك الله فيك 
شرفني مرورك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0411  المفروض يصعد للتصحيح عند 1.0620 تقريبا ومنها ينزل فهو اما يصعد لها او اكتفى بالتصحيح عند 1.0507 صعود سابق   الان بيقول تحت 1.0495 لدي هدف اول 1.0220 + - تقريبا وكسر 1.0200 لدي هدف يمتد لل 9600  واذا لم اكسر 1.0200 فانا صاعد لاهداف 1.0620 لل 1.0700 واختراق 1.0707 فيكون انهينا التصحيح ودخلنا بموجه صاعده قريبه اما لناء موجه صاعده او بناء موجه اكبر هابطة   الان المطلوب مراقبة الافتتاح ساضع الستوب اقرب عند 1.0448 للبيع   والهدف بإذن الله 1.0320 + - كسر 1.0307 متوقع يذهب لل 1.0220 تقريبا كسر 1.0200 سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 9630  الان في حال نزل لل 1.0320 تقريبا ولم يكسر 1.0307 يتم الشراء والستوب 1.0307  في حال كسرها يتم الشراء من 1.0220 + - تقريبا والستوب 1.0200  في حال واصل نزول بعد 1.0200 فمتوقع الذهاب بإذن الله للهدف 9630   المهم في حالات الشراء فوق 1.0200 فمتوقع الصعود لل 1.0620 للـ 1.0700  اختراق1.0707 متوقع بيواصل صعود والله اعلم مالم يخترقها فهو صعود تصحيحي وارتداد للنزول لهدفه 9600 بإذن الله  والله اعلم  فمن يرغب الدخول به مراقبة ماذكر من نقاط مهمه   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو كندي والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.4800  بصراحة انا لا احب هذا الجوز ونادراً جداً اضع له توصية انما اعجبني هدفه فرغبت بوضع توصية عليه لعلى نتوفق به بإذن الله  هو بموجه هابطة الرئيسيه والله اعلم نهايتها عند 1.4665 تقريبا  وموجة صغرى بتقول هدفي الاخير 1.4555 ولكن بالغالب الاخيرة مقطوعة لاتكمل لهدفها والله اعلم  انا مع الرئيسيه هي الاهم بالنسبة لي  المهم الشراء من 1.4665 او من اقرب نقطة لها   والستوب للشراء 1.4650 ومجرد   والهدف بإذن الله 1.5150  واذا استجد جديد سأنوه عنه بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  هذه التوصية وضعتها الاسبوع الماضي وكما توقعت نزل للــ 1.4668 وارتد صعود وكانت من اجمل الفرص بستوب صغير الحمد لله انا واضع الهدف عند 1.5150 المهم قبله هدف 1.5040 باختراق الهدف 1.5040 فمتوقع صعوده للهدف 1.5150 وهدف اخر بإذن الله 1.5200 من الهدف 1.5200 اما يرتد نزول او يواصل صعود والمجال مفتوح له بالصعود والله اعلم بمجرد اختراق للهدف 1.5040 المجال مفتوح له صعودا  للـ1.5350 او يرتد من 1.5200 وتكون فرصة بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد والهدف بإذن الله 1.4450 فمن دخل به يراقب ماذكر ومن يرغب دخول به يراقب ماذكر والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو باوند الملكي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8773 والله اعلم من اجمل الفرص اذا توفقنا به وبستوب 10 نقاط  النقطة 8783 في حال لم يخترقها تكون ستوب للبيع في حال اخترقها امامه نقطتان متوقع من احدهم يرتد اما 8800 او 8850 والاقرب والله اعلم 8800 والاقرب منها عدم اختراقه 8783 انما لابد من ذكرهم المهم في حال اخترق 8783 فنراقب 8800 والستوب 8810 صعد فوقها النقطة 8850 والستوب 8860  الهدف بإذن الله 8590  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اليورو فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4722 مراقبة الافتتاح مالم يخترق 1.4745 فهو للبيع والستوب 1.4746 الهدف بإذن الله 1.4630 للـ1.4610 مراقبة النقطة 1.4607 في حال كسرت مزيد من النزول في حال لم تكسر ندخل شراء والستوب نفسها 1.4607 والهدف القناعة بالاول والثاني تقريبا 1.4750 وقابل للزيادة والله اعلم والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الاسترالي نيوزلندي والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.2497  هذا الجوز للمرة الثانية اوصي علية من قبل شهور وصيت عليه كهدف من 1000 للــ 1400 رأس وكتفين والحمد لله جاب هدفه على ما اتذكر  الان نراقب الافتتاح في حال لم يكسر 1.2460 وهي الستوب للشراء  ندخل شراء والهدف بإذن الله 1.2650  في حال كسر 1.2460 ثم كسر كسر 1.2430  فالشراء يتم من 1.2340 1.2335 او من اقرب نقطة لها  والستوب 1.2320  والهدف نفسه بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر هذا الجوز وصيت عليه الاسبوع الماضي بستوب 37 نقطة والحمدد لله وصل لهدفه واكثر الان السعر الحالي 1.2668  مراقبة الافتتاح والله اعلم متوقع نزول انا بضع له توصية بيع وشراء فانتم اختارو مايناسبكم  المهم تحت 1.2719  بيع متوقع نزول وهي الستوب للبيع امامه نقطة 1.2620 بكسرها متوقع والله اعلم  مواصلة نزول حتى 1.2225 او قريب منها  المهم من 1.2225 او من اقرب نقطة لها شراء والستوب 1.2224 والهدف بإذن الله 1.2520 اختراق الهدف 1.2521 هدفه مفتوح بالصعود ولكل حادث حديث والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الباوند فرنك السعر والله اعلم الحالي 1.6776  هذا الجوز مريض يتخبط بموجاته فوق تحت غريب امره بالايام السابقة بل كم اسبوع المهم ساضع نقطة شراء اما منها او اقرب نقطة لها او بلا منه لاتستغربو نقطة الشراء فرق بينها والسعر الحالي انا اوقع له نزول انما لا اوصي بالبيع التوصية شراء اوكي  شراء من 1.6260 او اقرب نقطة لها والستوب 1.6255 والهدف بإذن الله 1.6440 اختراق 1.6450 مزيد من الصعود والله اعلم فالمجال مفتوح له صعود  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الباوند نيوزلندي السعر الحالي 2.2666 والله اعلم  الاسبوع الماضي وصيت عليه بيع من 2.2185لل 2.2200 ونفسها الستوب وتوقعت نزول لل 2.1730 وتتكون منها الموجه الصاعدة ولكن للاسف نزل لل 2.2038 اورتد منها وتكونت الموجه بالرغم انها متوقع ارتداد لتكوين الموجه ولكن بنسبة ضعيفة جدا ولم اذكرها وكانت النسبة الاقوى هي عند 2.1730 تقريبا المهم انه كون الموجه وصعد طبعا اهداف كما هي لازالت قائمه بإذن الله الان نراقب في حال نزل عند 2.2550 لل 2.2530 فيتم الشراء او من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.2500 الستوب 1.2500 مجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول الاهداف كما هي بالتوصية الاولى الهدف الاول بإذن الله 2.3150 واخترق 2.3175 سيذهب للهدف الثاني بإذن الله 2.3800 تقريبا وهو هدف موجه وهدف دبل بوتوم على الاسبوعي والله اعلم المهم الستوب 2.2500 نزل تحتها الابتعاد عنه  هدفه يشجع على متابعته والستوب صغير فنحاول التقاطة في حال نزل  والله الموفق

----------


## مساهمكو

مشاء الله تبارك الله ..... مجهود خرافي من شخص مميز ...  بارك الله فيك ونفع بك ،،،

----------


## wrwaleed

السلام عليكم
اخي الجميل تحيه طيبه وتحليل موفق ماشاء الله
ولكن اخي ارجو منك التحديد اكثر حيث ان بعض التحليلات تصيبني بالارباك
فارجو الاسهاب فب التحليل في الاتجاه الواحد
اي الاتجاه العام هبوط واهدافه اما هدف موجه صاعده ومتوسطه وكلام زي ده بصراحه صعب وبيصبني بالارباك
فارجو دائما التوضيح وارشادي لتعلم كيفيه متابعه توصياتك 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> اخي الجميل تحيه طيبه وتحليل موفق ماشاء الله
> ولكن اخي ارجو منك التحديد اكثر حيث ان بعض التحليلات تصيبني بالارباك
> فارجو الاسهاب فب التحليل في الاتجاه الواحد
> اي الاتجاه العام هبوط واهدافه اما هدف موجه صاعده ومتوسطه وكلام زي ده بصراحه صعب وبيصبني بالارباك
> فارجو دائما التوضيح وارشادي لتعلم كيفيه متابعه توصياتك 
> تقبل تحياتي

 هلا اخي 
اذا الاتجاه واضح سهل تحدد اهدافه القريبه والبعيدة ولكن اذا الاتجاه غير واضح فلابد من وضع جميع الاحتمالات فمن الصعب تحديد اتجاه واحد يايصيب او يخيب ثق تمام اذا متاكد من اتجاه او هدف او نقطة تصحيح اوما شابه ذلك اضعها وساضرب لك مثل عندما اليورو دولار معروف اتجاه كنا معه حتى نهاية اهدافه 1.4040 من فوق 1.5000 الان من الصعب تحديد اتجاه معين صحيح نحن بنهاية الموجه الهابطة التصحيحه ولكن هل احد يجزم بالارتداد صعود صعب جدا لو تلاحظ توصية اليورو واضع جميع الاحتمالات وواضع نقاط مجرد يخترقها هي تاكيد صعوده فمحدد نقطة في حال كسرها نخرج من التصحيح ونقاط لو صعد واخترقها تاكيد للموجه الصاعده وذاكر موجتان صغيره واكبر ومحدد نقطة دخولها وهدفها والاكبر كذلك انا ضربت مثال على اليورو وقس على ذلك باقي العملات الاخرى
بالنهاية ما اراه من معطيات اذكرها الهدف منها الاستفادة بقدر المستطاع وتطبيق ماذكرته على تحليلك اا وجد فاذا وجدت قريب او متطابق لتحليلك فهو دعم لك
هل اضع توصية لليورو مثلاً شراء والستوب 1.3937 فصعب جدا لو متاكد 90% من الصعود لوضعتها بدون تردد وبستوب صغير ولكن فالحاله هذا حرام اجازف باموال غيري بستوب كبير او غيره  
ساضع بعد قليل مشاركة للمجنون تدعم التوصية السابقة فلا يمكن تحديد اتجاه له بالوقت الحالي تتوقع النزول والصعود

----------


## wrwaleed

اخي الجميل 
اشكر لك اهتمامك وردك
المشكله موضوع الموجه داخل الموجه
يدوخ الراس
ومن اجمل ما اعجبني هي توصيتك للكيبل في الوضع الحالي له
واتمني لو تكون باقي العملات بنفس الوبها فهو بسيط حيث انك دعمته ايضا بالرسم البياني
اما موضوع المكسب او الخساره فلا احد يقدر ان يلومك عليه فرايك هو اجتهاد من خبير
والتوفيق دائما من الله 
ولك مني فائق الاحترام

----------


## Angel2010

مسالخير اخي العزيز الجمال :
 ممكن ازا سمحت تتكرم علينا بنظرتك المستقبله للاسترليني والمجنون .... 
سؤال هل هناك صعود وبعدها نزووول ... اذا لأ ؟  من اي النقاط انت تنصح بفتح العمليات المباعه لاني بصراحه  مهجج ومش عارف شو أعمل ؟
مع كل احترامي وتقديري

----------


## aljameel

> مسالخير اخي العزيز الجمال :
> ممكن ازا سمحت تتكرم علينا بنظرتك المستقبله للاسترليني والمجنون .... 
> سؤال هل هناك صعود وبعدها نزووول ... اذا لأ ؟ من اي النقاط انت تنصح بفتح العمليات المباعه لاني بصراحه مهجج ومش عارف شو أعمل ؟
> مع كل احترامي وتقديري

 اخي بالنسبة للاسترليني فانا وضعت توصية له بشرح مفصل بالصفحة السابقة ذكرت اسمه الكيبل 
المجنون كذلك وضعت توصيه له بشرح مفصل بالصفحة 1124 
والان باحاول ربط توصيتي للمجنون بتطبيق نماذج هارمونك سانزلها بعد قليل نحاول نستفيد من كل شي متاح امامنا

----------


## أبو خليل

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااا يا طيب .. 
سعر الكيبل حاليا هو 1.6100 حسب اسعار قناة cnbc عربية  يعني و الله اعلم رح يفتح جاب للاسفل ..

----------


## رشدي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4134 من قبل وصيت عليه وحددت هدفه عند 1.4040 والحمد لله وصل هدفه  كموجه عامه تصحيحه مالم يكسر 1.3937 فنحن بالموجه التصحيحه التى كانت بدايتها من 1.5144 وكنا معها بالنزول الحمد لله حتى وصوله لل 1.4040 الان اما اكتفى بالنزول ويرتد لاهداف بإذن الله  وهي اهداف الموجه العامه 1.5500/1.5700/1.5850 طبعا ياخذ من الوقت ايام وشهور ولكن ساحاول ابسطها لكم بقدر المستطاع  واعرف الكثير منكم لم يستفد منها كامله انما متقطع النقاط وها انا اذكر لكم الصعود في حال اكتفى بالنزول والاستفادة منه   الان في حال ارتد وواصل بالصعود يهمنا النقطة 1.4463 اختراقها ولو بنقطة يدخلنا بموجه صاعده على المدى القريب هدفها بإذن الله 1.4635 من الهدف احتمال اهداف اخرى واحتمال يكتفى عند الهدف ومن الهدف لكل حادث حديث وموجه اخرى على الاسبوعي وهي الاهم اختراق 1.4779 ولو بنقطة ستدفعنا وستذهب بإذن الله لهدف 1.5500 مابين الهدف 1.4635 والنقطة 1.4779 لكل حادث حديث انا ما اراه الان امامي من معطيات ذكرتها فاحتمال تستجد معطيات اخرى وساذكرها لكم بوقتها بإذن الله  السابق بشكل عام   الان نراقب الافتتاح السعر الحالي 1.4134 مالم يكسر 1.4042 فهو للصعود وهي الستوب للشراء ولكن في حال كسر 1.4094 اخذ الحذر فمن يرغب بوضعها الستوب بدل 4042 الخيار لك في حال اخترق 1.4255 /65 مطمئن بمواصلة الصعود مالم يخترقها ممكن الاستفادة منهم كاستوب للبيع بهدف القناعه بالاول واذا تاكد هدف ساذكره  المهم من يدخل به يراقب ويتابع حتى اختراق 1.4463 فيتمسك به المهم تقديم الستوب ولو بفرق 50 نقطة  كسر 1.4042 سيذهب بإذن الله 1.3955 ومتوقع كسر 1.3937 واكثر بالنزول فاحتمال ينزل لل 1.3920/15 ومنها يصعد للتصحيح بعض الشي ثم مواصلة النزول اما في حال لم يرتد وكسر 1.3913 احتمال ينزل لل 1.3860 تقريبا  بكسر 1.3937 يكون التصحيح الذي ذكرته بالاول ننساه فالمجال بالنزول مفتوح له حتى 1.2950 تقريبا او 1.3000 فصعب تحديد هدف للنزول انما مفتوح له للنقاط التي ذكرتها   امامكم الستوب للشراء 1.4042 في حال كسره بيع والستوب ضعو مايناسبكم بالنهاية بتطلعو بربح  إن شاء الله ما فيه احد بيخسر معه  ومن يرغب بيع بعد كسر 1.4094 الخيار له لانه بكسرها احتمال يكسر 4042 واحتمال لا  ومن يرغب يضع 1.4094 كاستوب للشراء الخيار له   وضعت لكم كامل معطياته صعود ونزول  مالم يخترق 1.4463 فهو بنزول اختراقها يضعنا بموجه صاعدة على المدى القريب فهي نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول الحالي  او اغلاق اسبوعي فوق 1.4335 والله اعلم متوقع بمواصلة الصعود بالاغلاق   والله الموفق

   الى كل من يجد صعوبة فى فهم التحليل   ارفق اليكم مشاركة توضيحية بعد إذن ابو مروان وان لم يكن منه فائدة فأعتذر للجميع   وهى عبارة عن جدول بسيط يشرح التحليل اقرأ التحليل جيدا وضع النقاط الهامة على الشارت واحفظ الجدول عندك وتابع العملة تجد كل الخير منها ان شاء الله الفكرة تحت التجربة ولا تأخذوا بها الا بعد موافقة ابو مروان نطبقها   ونصيحة لأخوانى ادرس وتعلم   فلن تصدق ان قليل من المعرفة يأتى بكثيرا من الخير فى هذا السوق فلا تحبط  وتوكل على الله   اعتذر عن الإطالة   بارك الله فيكم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 144.78  يوم الخميس صباحا انا ذكرت متوقع ارتداد من 147.60 هو نزل لل 147.53 وارتد منها لل 149 تقريبا ومنها نزل للنقطة الحاليه ومن سالني عنه توقعت له صعود من بعد الارتداد لم اكن متواجد حتى يوم الجمعة من قبل ذكرت لا بد من اختراق 149.49 ثم تاكيد 150.30 هنا يكون صعود وحددت اهداف الصعود وفي حال لم يخترق ونزل اهداف النزول 144/145 المشكله بالارتداد نسيتو 149.40 و 150.30 وذكرت من يجيد العب معه سيجني الكثير صعود ونزول وذكرت لا يروح تعبي به سدى  والان نفس الكلام لايروح تعبى سدى ارجو الاستفادة منه صعود ونزول   الان امامنا نقطتان مهمتان 143.24 و 145.80  مالم يكسر 143.24 فهو للصعود كسرها ولو بنقطة سيذهب والله اعلم لل 138.70 وكسر 138.50 تقريبا سيذهب لل 134  في حال فتح على نزول من اقرب نقطة لل 143.24 شراء وهي الستوب للشراء  اختراق 145.80 متوقع مزيد من الصعود ولكن هي هدفنا الاول باختراقها ساضع باقي اهدافه   تاكيد الصعود ودخولنا بموجه صاعده هي باختراق 148.94 وننسى النزول بتاتا والله اعلم ولكن باختراق 145.80 هي مفتاح للصعود على أمل مواصلة الصعود حتى اختراق 148.94 فنتابعه مع بعضنا بإذن الله واهداف الصعود باختراق 148.94 بإذن الله 153/154  الان نراقب الفتتاح   143.24 هي الستوب للشراء   145.80 هي الستوب للبيع   فانا وضعت لكم النقطتان كستوب للشراء والبيع لاني لا اعرف كيف الافتتاح فاحتمال يواصل نزول ويكسر 143.24 واحتمال ينزل ويرتد واحتمال صعود ويخترق 145.80 كل شي جائز المهم النقطتان   ولكن اتوقع نزول لل 143.90/80 تقريبا ولست متاكد  وبإذن الله اذا متواجد غدا عند الافتتاح سابلغ اولا باول وان لم اكن متواجد هذه المعطيات وساحاول التواجد بقدر المستطاع  وهذا ينطبق على قروب الين فالمجنون هو القائد لهم والله اعلم  وبصدق صحيت الليله من النوم بصراحة افتكر اليوم الاحد الكبر شين   والله الموفق

  
حاولت الاستعانة بمؤاشرات الهارمونك فسببت لي وجع رأس كل مؤاشر بيعطى نتائج غير مشابه ماشجعني عليه وجدت تطابق قريب من اليوت الرقمي تقريبا بنقاط متقاربه بعض المرات ولكن طلعت بنتيجة من الهارمونك تحتار معه لكثرة قرائته فممكن تقراء الشارت ايجابي ونفس الشارت سلبي يضعك امام احتمالات لا تعرف ايا منهم الاصح بتروح فرص من كثرة الاحتمالات 
بالنهاية من يرسم هارمونك يدوي افضل من المؤاشرات الهارمونك وخاصة اذا انت لديك خلفية بالتحليل كاليوت وغيره والله اعلم 
اليوم رسمت هارمونك للمجنون على الديلي والــ 4 ساعات ونفس المشكلة طبعا خبرتي بصراحة متوسطة به ومن فترة وانا احاول اطلع بنتيجة بصراحة الخطى اكثر من الصواب 
هذه التوصية للمجنون وضعتها امس وساحاول الاستفادة من الهارمونك لعله النتيجة له صواب
انا واضع نقطة 145.80 الهارمونك اعطاني نقطة 145.79 النقطة تمثل اغلاق الموجه الهابطة على المدى القريب باختراقها 
انا واضع النقطة 143.24 هي اخر أمل بالنزول للتصحيح بكسرها نهاية الموجه الهابطة التصحيحة فندخل بموجه اكبر هابطة الهارمونك اعطاني احتمال اقصى نزول له 143.22 
النقاط متقاربه جدا ولكن لو  مالدي فكرة بالتحليل الرقمي لا اعرف ما ذا تعني النقاط الهارمونك هل هي اهداف او نهاية نزول او صعود الفهمته من 145.79 للـ 143.22 متوقع مابينهم ارتداد وصعود طبعا الفرق كبير بين النقطتين مايقارب 250 نقطة 
لا ارغب باللاطالة عليكم حاولت الاستفادة منه تدعم توصيتي وهاتكون اخر مره الا اذا كنت بحاجه له في حال يساعدني في حال الحيره وما شابه 
الهارمونك اليدوي الذي رسمته 
 بيقول شراء من السعر الحالي 144.77 وهي النسبة المتوقعه للنموذج 4 ساعات وعلى الديلي نسبة 127%
شراء من النقطة 143.85 تقريبا وهي النسبة المتوقعه للنموذج على الديلي 786
شراء من النقطة 143.50+ - تقريبا وهي النسبة المتوقعه للنموذج على الديلي 161%
الستوب 143.24 كسرها كما بالتوصية  
نقاط مؤاشر هارمونك بيقول شراء 
طبعا هو معطي شراء من 145.79 للـ 142.22
اخترت لكم افضلها
144.40/144.10/143.45/143.25 
وعذرا على اللاطالة انما كل هذا الوقت والتعب لابد من وضع النتيجة

----------


## aljameel

> مشاء الله تبارك الله ..... مجهود خرافي من شخص مميز ...  بارك الله فيك ونفع بك ،،،

 بارك الله فيك اخي وانت مميز بتشريفك للموضوع 
شرفني مرورك

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااا يا طيب .. 
> سعر الكيبل حاليا هو 1.6100 حسب اسعار قناة cnbc عربية يعني و الله اعلم رح يفتح جاب للاسفل ..

  
هلا ابوخليل  
اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> الى كل من يجد صعوبة فى فهم التحليل   ارفق اليكم مشاركة توضيحية بعد إذن ابو مروان وان لم يكن منه فائدة فأعتذر للجميع   وهى عبارة عن جدول بسيط يشرح التحليل اقرأ التحليل جيدا وضع النقاط الهامة على الشارت واحفظ الجدول عندك وتابع العملة تجد كل الخير منها ان شاء الله الفكرة تحت التجربة ولا تأخذوا بها الا بعد موافقة ابو مروان نطبقها   ونصيحة لأخوانى ادرس وتعلم   فلن تصدق ان قليل من المعرفة يأتى بكثيرا من الخير فى هذا السوق فلا تحبط  وتوكل على الله   اعتذر عن الإطالة   بارك الله فيكم

 الله يسامحك يارشدي  
الموضوع موضوعك وأنت بتعمل خير لاخوتك تريد تاخذ موافقة  
ياعمي معك موافقة مفتوحه 100 سنه الله يعطينا طول العمر يارب

----------


## khaledraouf

السلام عليكم منتدى واعضاء محترمة تمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق والاستفادة من توصياتكم

----------


## رشدي

> الله يسامحك يارشدي  
> الموضوع موضوعك وأنت بتعمل خير لاخوتك تريد تاخذ موافقة  
> ياعمي معك موافقة مفتوحه 100 سنه الله يعطينا طول العمر يارب

 اخجلتنى يا استاذنا :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  
اليورو  يبتسم  :Teeth Smile:       ومافى شيء احلى من البساطة  :Good:

----------


## الهرم

بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك مميز ومبدع كالعادة ...... ماشاء الله تبارك الله متابع بصمت ... قلت اطل .. واسلم عليكم .. واتشكر ابومروان

----------


## gonathan

جزاك اللة خير والى الامام

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم جميعا  صباح الخير اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله  الكيبل والله اعلم  الشارت اصدق من الكلام هو يتكلم عن نفسه  كسر الترند الاول الاصفر سيذهب لهدفه بإذن الله 1.6055 تقريبا وهو الترند الثاني الاحمر متوقع من الهدف ارتداد وصعود في حال واصل وكسر 1.6055ما امامه الا 1.6021 بكسرها لا ارى الا النزول والله اعلم فيكون الستوب 1.6094 او 1.6076 او 1.6055 او ضعو مايناسبكم لا اقصد ان النزول هو السائد لا حتى اللحظة الصعود هو سيد الموقف فوق الترند الاول وكسره سيذهب لهدفه 1.6055 ما بعد الهدف في حال كسر الترند الثاني هنا النزول سيد الموقف اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات فوق 1.6120 يدعم الصعود تقريبا بعد ساعاتان وثلث  بصدق اعرف الغالب فيكم داخل شراء بإذن الله الكل رابح  الان النقاط هذه مهمه 1.6142/1.6162/1.6190 باختراقهم اما يرتد لبناء موجه صغيرة دافعه او يواصل صعود لل 1.6230 تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول لبناء موجه صغيره دافعه المهم فوق 1.6150 لا خوف منه بإذن الله  والباقي بالتوصية انما ذكرت نقاط صغيرة لعلى تفيد إن شاء الله  الشارت على برنامج يغلق الساعة 3 بتوقيت السعودية فالشمعتان الاخيرة هي لليوم قبل 3 وبعد 3 لايفرق عن باقي البرامج التي تغلق 1 او 2 المهم رسم الشارت لديكم ومراقبته  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## قمة الفيبو

صباح الخير ... 
اخيراً دخلت المنتدي وانت موجود بالعادة ادخل موضوعك وانت تقول استاذن بروح انام  :Regular Smile:  
الله يعطيك العافية ومجهود كبير بارك الله فيك .. 
الملكي تحليلك  له لاهنت بعد اختراقه 8783

----------


## aljameel

> ليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5617  هو وصل لهدفه الذي حددته من قبل بالتمام والكمال الحمد لله 1.5415  امس اغلاق ايجابي والله اعلم  الان مراقبته مالم يكسر 1.5570 والله اعلم للصعود بإذن الله  اهداف الصعود مفتوحه له لل 1.5950 وفوق 1.6000  مراقبته فوق 1.5610 اذا نزل تحتها اخذ الحذر  المهم الستوب 1.5570   والله الموفق

   

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   مبرووووووووك لمن دخل به فوق 70 نقطة  المهم من دخل به الاحتفاظ به للاسبوع القادم   والله الموفق

     هذه اخر ماكتبته لليورو استرالي يوم الجمعة انا اخترته لنفسي اليوم وللايام القادمه بإذن الله ساكون معه صعود ونزول   الصعووووووووووووووود  السعر الحالي 1.5634 والله اعلم متوقع صعود له فاما صعود تصحيحي او بيواصل صعود لاهداف ساذكرها فيما بعد مجرد نتاكد منه الان بنراقب التالي فوق 1.5610 متوقع الصعود وهي الستوب للشراء او وضع الستوب 1.5620 الخيار لكم  في حال نزل تحت 1.5600 ولم يكسر 1.5540 فتكون هي الستوب للشراء  المتوقع صعود بإذن الله لهدف 1.5770 تقريبا للـ 1.5800 النقطة 1.5770 هي نقطة تصحيح لمواصلة النزول فاما يرتد منها او يواصل صعود  في حال واصل وصعد فوق 1.5800 يضعف لتصحيح ولكن قائم اختراق 1.5884 ننسى التصحيح وندخل بموجه صاعدة فالمتوقع يصعد للـ 1.5925/30 او 1.6030/35 في حال لم يواصل صعود  متوقع والله اعلم من احدهم ارتداد نزول لبناء موجه صاعدة فاتوقع النزول تقريبا 1.5750 تزيد تنقص بعض النقاط  ومنها صعود لهدف اكبر المهم فوق 1.6060 المجال مفتوح له للـ 1.6800 ولكل حادث حديث بوقتها انما اضعكم بالصورة   النزوووووووووووووول والله اعلم  في حال نزل تحت 1.5600 مالم يكسر 1.5540 فهو للصعود والله اعلم ولكن مجرد ينزل تحت 1.5610/600 نتوقع كسرها وليس مؤكد انما الاحتمال وارد بكسر 1.5540 ثم كسر 1.5455 وكسر اللو اليومي السابق هدفه بإذن الله 1.5260/1.5240 من الهدف لكل حادث حديث في حال صعد للـ 1.5770 للــ 1.5800 وارتد نزول فيكون ارتداد لمواصلة النزول  كسر 1.5600 ومن بعدها كسر السابق ذكره سيذهب للهدف بإذن الله 1.5260 /1.5240 ومتوقع اكثر من ذلك ولكن لا للاستعجال بالحكم بالارتداد في حال صعد عند 1.5770 فهو هدف احتمال يواصل او ينزل بعض الشي ثم يواصل صعوده المهم هذه معطياته والله اعلم  ها انا وضعتكم بالصورة فمن دخل به من يوم الجمعة او الخميس لاني نوهت له اكثر من مرة  او من يرغب الدخول به الان يراقب ماذكرته  من يجيد اللعب معه سيجني بإذن الله 500 والـ 1000 والـ 1500 والـ2000  نقطة بتوفيق الله  لا احد يقول غير واضح شرح مفصل بقدر المستطاع والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو باوند الملكي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8773 والله اعلم من اجمل الفرص اذا توفقنا به وبستوب 10 نقاط  النقطة 8783 في حال لم يخترقها تكون ستوب للبيع في حال اخترقها امامه نقطتان متوقع من احدهم يرتد اما 8800 او 8850 والاقرب والله اعلم 8800 والاقرب منها عدم اختراقه 8783 انما لابد من ذكرهم المهم في حال اخترق 8783 فنراقب 8800 والستوب 8810 صعد فوقها النقطة 8850 والستوب 8860  الهدف بإذن الله 8590   والله الموفق

   هدف موجه الان عند 8800 فاحتمال يواصل صعود للـ 8865 تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول النقطة 8800 هدف موجه صغيره وهي 38% كنسبة تصحيح 8865 هي كنسبة تصحيح 50% احتمال تصل للـ 8865 واحتمال تكتفى بـ 8845 + - تقريبا في حال صعد فوق 8870 فالتصحيح يضعف والله اعلم اختراق 8920 ندخل بموجه صاعده بإذن الله كموجه حاليه للملكي مسموح لها التصحيح عند 38% او 50% او مابينهم المهم من اي نقطة الستوب 10 نقاط للبيع ومع النزول تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول والهدف كما هو بإذن الله احتمال يزيد بعض الشي انما عند الهدف لكل حادث حديث والله الموفق

----------


## الحــwhaleــوت

جزاااااااااااااك الله عن الامة الاسلامية خير الجزااااااااااااااااااااااااء 
وجعل ما تساعد به النااااااااااس في موازيين حسااااانااااااتك

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير ... 
> اخيراً دخلت المنتدي وانت موجود بالعادة ادخل موضوعك وانت تقول استاذن بروح انام  
> الله يعطيك العافية ومجهود كبير بارك الله فيك .. 
> الملكي تحليلك له لاهنت بعد اختراقه 8783

 هلا اخي 
حياك الله منور الموضوع 
هي الصدف لا اقل ولا اكثر 
وها انا رفعت التوصية واجبت على سؤالك بملحق التوصية
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> لمن يسأل عن اليورو ين والله اعلم بكسره لل 130.16  هدف له قائم 123.75 هل يتحقق هدفه الله اعلم  الغاء الهدف باختراق 132.12 ولو بنقطة  ولكن مجرد يصعد فوق 130.16 فمتوقع اختراق 132.12   السابق كفكرة عامه احتمال الصواب والخطى   الان بنتكلم بالوضع الحالي السعر الحالي 127 والله اعلم   في حالم فتح على صعود ولم يكسر 126.50  متوقع والله اعلم صعود تصحيحي اما للنقطة 127.60 او 128.10 او مابينهم المهم تحت 128.30  ومنها نزول لهدف بإذن الله 125.85 + - تقريبا ومنها ارتداد اما للتصحيحي او يوواصل صعود  والستوب للبيع في حال تاكد الارتداد اما 128.30 او نقطة الارتداد  الان بنرجع للتصحيح الاول في حال واصل ولم يصحح عند 127.60 او 128.10 واختراق 128.30 يكون صعود للتصحيح عند 130.10 ولكن يضعف النزول انما لابد من ذكره  اختراق 130.30 الغا التصحيح ودخولنا بموجه صاعده على المدى المتوسط   فعند الاختراق ساحدد اهدافها بإذن الله انما المجال مفتوح له حتى 137/138 والله اعلم  مالم يخترق 130.30 فتكون الستوب للبيع والهدف بإذن الله 125 / 123.75   في حال فتح على نزول  في حال نزل فيكون صعوده من قبل لل 128.18 هو صعود تصحيحي فينزل لل126.10 و 125.85 ومنها اما يواصل او يرتد للتصحيح عند 129.70 + - تقريبا منها اما يرتد للنزول هدف 123.75 او يواصل صعود ويخترق 130.30   ويكون دخلنا بالموجه الصاعدة والله اعلم والله الموفق

 هذه التوصية وضعتها امس وكثير من يسأل عنه اما متعلق او غير ذلك المهم من سالني على العام او الخاص وبالذات المتعلقين التركيز على التالي هو متوقع صعود تصحيحي الان عند 129.30 تقريبا بشرط اختراق 128.30 وهي مقاومة ونقلة لتصحيح اعلى من 128.10 وبما انه صحح من قبل عندها فالمتوقع التصحيح عند 129.30 تقريبا احتمال تزيد بعض الشي او تنقص وارد احتمال يرتد من 128.30 بعض الشي ثم يحاول الاختراق وهكذا الانتباه احتمال ارتداد ومواصلة نزول ولكن الاقرب الاختراق والله اعلم حتى اللحظة كمعطيات والصعود للـ 129.30 منها اما يرتد نزول او يواصل فكلما صعد فوق 129.30 يضعف التصحيح اختراق 130.30 انتهينا من النزول ودخلنا موجه صاعده والباقي بالتوصية مالم يخترقها فهو للنزول واحتمال يرتد من 129.30 تقريبا ويواصل نزول لل 125/124 والله الموفق واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه اذا متواجد ولكن هذه الاهم بالوقت الحالي والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> جزاااااااااااااك الله عن الامة الاسلامية خير الجزااااااااااااااااااااااااء  وجعل ما تساعد به النااااااااااس في موازيين حسااااانااااااتك

 حياك الله اخي 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 144.78  يوم الخميس صباحا انا ذكرت متوقع ارتداد من 147.60 هو نزل لل 147.53 وارتد منها لل 149 تقريبا ومنها نزل للنقطة الحاليه ومن سالني عنه توقعت له صعود من بعد الارتداد لم اكن متواجد حتى يوم الجمعة من قبل ذكرت لا بد من اختراق 149.49 ثم تاكيد 150.30 هنا يكون صعود وحددت اهداف الصعود وفي حال لم يخترق ونزل اهداف النزول 144/145 المشكله بالارتداد نسيتو 149.40 و 150.30 وذكرت من يجيد العب معه سيجني الكثير صعود ونزول وذكرت لا يروح تعبي به سدى  والان نفس الكلام لايروح تعبى سدى ارجو الاستفادة منه صعود ونزول   الان امامنا نقطتان مهمتان 143.24 و 145.80  مالم يكسر 143.24 فهو للصعود كسرها ولو بنقطة سيذهب والله اعلم لل 138.70 وكسر 138.50 تقريبا سيذهب لل 134  في حال فتح على نزول من اقرب نقطة لل 143.24 شراء وهي الستوب للشراء  اختراق 145.80 متوقع مزيد من الصعود ولكن هي هدفنا الاول باختراقها ساضع باقي اهدافه   تاكيد الصعود ودخولنا بموجه صاعده هي باختراق 148.94 وننسى النزول بتاتا والله اعلم ولكن باختراق 145.80 هي مفتاح للصعود على أمل مواصلة الصعود حتى اختراق 148.94 فنتابعه مع بعضنا بإذن الله واهداف الصعود باختراق 148.94 بإذن الله 153/154  الان نراقب الفتتاح   143.24 هي الستوب للشراء   145.80 هي الستوب للبيع   فانا وضعت لكم النقطتان كستوب للشراء والبيع لاني لا اعرف كيف الافتتاح فاحتمال يواصل نزول ويكسر 143.24 واحتمال ينزل ويرتد واحتمال صعود ويخترق 145.80 كل شي جائز المهم النقطتان   ولكن اتوقع نزول لل 143.90/80 تقريبا ولست متاكد  وبإذن الله اذا متواجد غدا عند الافتتاح سابلغ اولا باول وان لم اكن متواجد هذه المعطيات وساحاول التواجد بقدر المستطاع  وهذا ينطبق على قروب الين فالمجنون هو القائد لهم والله اعلم  وبصدق صحيت الليله من النوم بصراحة افتكر اليوم الاحد الكبر شين   والله الموفق

   الان المجنون والله اعلم باختراق 145.90 بإذن الله مواصل صعود مالم يخترقها ممكن يترك بمنطقة 145.90 للـ 143.85 ولكن اتوقع الاختراق في حاللم تخترق ممكن الاستفاده منها بعد تاكد وعدم استعجال كستوب او 145.80 والهدف القناعة ومراقبة ماذكر بالتوصيه  فالمجال له مفتوح للـ 148.94 نقول باي باي للنزول والباقي بالتوصية إن شاء الله بعد اختراق 145.90 امامه مقاومات واهداف صغيره يصعد لها  المقاومة الاقوى 146.65 ثم 146.84 باختراقهم بغذن الله يواصل صعود انما فوق 145.90 للـ 148.90 المجال مفتوح له واختراق 148.94 الحمد لله مالم يخترقها فهي استوب للبيع والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة وساعة اخرى غفوة تساعد على الاستمرار غدا إن شاء الله 
بإذن الله قبل السوق الاوروبي اكون معكم 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

قبل الذهاب للصلاة  هذا شارت فريم 4 ساعات للكيبل للمتشائم بالصعود يدعم  الصعود بصراحة فوق 1.6094 الامل بالصعود وارد والله اعلم

----------


## m_trix2010

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
=========  ازيك يا باشا ممكن استقسار بسيط 
انا دخلت المجنون من عند نقطه 145.20 
وعملت 
t/p : 146.50 
s/l : 144.30  ف اى رايك فى كده ارجو منك اخبارى وارجو من الان اعتبرى من المتابعين معاكم اخوانى 
وشكرا اخوكم احمد العوضى  
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم
صباااااااااااااااح الخير جميعا 
الكيبل واليورو المؤاشرات الكلاسيكيه بتقول صاعدين 
المهم مراقبة النقاط المذكوره بالتوصيات عليهم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

ونفس الشي للمجنون واليورو ين والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> هذه اخر ماكتبته لليورو استرالي يوم الجمعة انا اخترته لنفسي اليوم وللايام القادمه بإذن الله ساكون معه صعود ونزول   الصعووووووووووووووود  السعر الحالي 1.5634 والله اعلم متوقع صعود له فاما صعود تصحيحي او بيواصل صعود لاهداف ساذكرها فيما بعد مجرد نتاكد منه الان بنراقب التالي فوق 1.5610 متوقع الصعود وهي الستوب للشراء او وضع الستوب 1.5620 الخيار لكم  في حال نزل تحت 1.5600 ولم يكسر 1.5540 فتكون هي الستوب للشراء  المتوقع صعود بإذن الله لهدف 1.5770 تقريبا للـ 1.5800 النقطة 1.5770 هي نقطة تصحيح لمواصلة النزول فاما يرتد منها او يواصل صعود  في حال واصل وصعد فوق 1.5800 يضعف لتصحيح ولكن قائم اختراق 1.5884 ننسى التصحيح وندخل بموجه صاعدة فالمتوقع يصعد للـ 1.5925/30 او 1.6030/35 في حال لم يواصل صعود  متوقع والله اعلم من احدهم ارتداد نزول لبناء موجه صاعدة فاتوقع النزول تقريبا 1.5750 تزيد تنقص بعض النقاط  ومنها صعود لهدف اكبر المهم فوق 1.6060 المجال مفتوح له للـ 1.6800 ولكل حادث حديث بوقتها انما اضعكم بالصورة   النزوووووووووووووول والله اعلم  في حال نزل تحت 1.5600 مالم يكسر 1.5540 فهو للصعود والله اعلم ولكن مجرد ينزل تحت 1.5610/600 نتوقع كسرها وليس مؤكد انما الاحتمال وارد بكسر 1.5540 ثم كسر 1.5455 وكسر اللو اليومي السابق هدفه بإذن الله 1.5260/1.5240 من الهدف لكل حادث حديث في حال صعد للـ 1.5770 للــ 1.5800 وارتد نزول فيكون ارتداد لمواصلة النزول  كسر 1.5600 ومن بعدها كسر السابق ذكره سيذهب للهدف بإذن الله 1.5260 /1.5240 ومتوقع اكثر من ذلك ولكن لا للاستعجال بالحكم بالارتداد في حال صعد عند 1.5770 فهو هدف احتمال يواصل او ينزل بعض الشي ثم يواصل صعوده المهم هذه معطياته والله اعلم  ها انا وضعتكم بالصورة فمن دخل به من يوم الجمعة او الخميس لاني نوهت له اكثر من مرة  او من يرغب الدخول به الان يراقب ماذكرته  من يجيد اللعب معه سيجني بإذن الله 500 والـ 1000 والـ 1500 والـ2000 نقطة بتوفيق الله  لا احد يقول غير واضح شرح مفصل بقدر المستطاع والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه[/center]

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اليورو استرالي والله اعلم بيتكون علم صاعد الان في حال كسر 1.5600 سينزل للــ 1.5580 ومنها يصعد  في حال نزل للــ 1.5580 تقريبا يتم الشراء والستوب 1.5570/75 الترند العلوي للعلم الازرق يمثل تقريبا 1.5710 تقريبا  فاما يرتد منها او يواصل صعوده الان في حال اختراق الترند العلوي على الاقل 220 للـ 250 نقطة تقريبا والله اعلم من بعد الاختراق هدف وهي تقريبا النقطة التي ذكرتها عند 1.5930 تقريبا وهذا الشارت يبين النموذج والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين والله اعلم الان امامه صعود للــ 128.30/35 
منها اما واصل صعوده او يرتد المهم المتوقع ولو ارتد اما ارتداد بسيط او تصححيح الموجه الصاعد بها ثم يصعد مرة اخرى ويخترقها المهم متوقع اختراقها بإذن الله حسب المعطيات التي امامي حتى اللحظة المهم فوق 127.30 والله اعلم للصعود المهم لايكسر 127
والباقي بالتوصية والله الموفق

----------


## fayez salman

اخى الجميل تحليلك للين دولار لو سمحت
وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

شايفن الكيبل كيف صعد الغالب متشائم من الصعود وغير متفائلين بالصعود 
دائما صدق بما ترى ذكرت 1.6142 باختراقها 1.6163 باختراقها 1.6190 باختراقها 1.6230 تقريبا
الان فوق 1.6120 متوقع يخترق 6142 ويصعد للـ 6163 والله اعلم
ولو نزل تحت 6120 تدعمه نقطة 6110 فوق 6110 متوقع يصعد للنقاط المذكورة والله اعلم

----------


## ربحان خسران

> شايفن الكيبل كيف صعد الغالب متشائم من الصعود وغير متفائلين بالصعود 
> دائما صدق بما ترى ذكرت 1.6142 باختراقها 1.6163 باختراقها 1.6190 باختراقها 1.6230 تقريبا
> الان فوق 1.6120 متوقع يخترق 6142 ويصعد للـ 6163 والله اعلم
> ولو نزل تحت 6120 تدعمه نقطة 6110 فوق 6110 متوقع يصعد للنقاط المذكورة والله اعلم

 اهلااا  
اخي العزيز ممكن توصيه على الكيبل  
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل تحليلك للين دولار لو سمحت
> وشكرا

 هو تحليله فيه تعقيد نوع ما لصعوبة موجته الهابطة بصراحة كتبت التحليل ثم الغيت المشاركة لصعوبة النقاط وشروطها خوفا لصعوبة فهمها والله اعلم
له هدف هابط لم يصل له 89.50 تقريبا من الهدف متوقع ارتداد وتكون نهاية نزول كسر 89.45 فيولد اهداف اخرى هذا بشكل عام والله اعلم
ولكن ساختصر لك الان فوق 89.85 متوقع صعود اختراق 90.70 سيصعد به فوق 91.10 ويغلق الموجه الهابطة ولكن ليس اغلاق كلي انما يغلق هدف 89.50
ولكن باختراق 91.10/20 المجال مفتوح له بالصعود فمتوقع يغلق الموجه الهابطة والله اعلم
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4134 من قبل وصيت عليه وحددت هدفه عند 1.4040 والحمد لله وصل هدفه  كموجه عامه تصحيحه مالم يكسر 1.3937 فنحن بالموجه التصحيحه التى كانت بدايتها من 1.5144 وكنا معها بالنزول الحمد لله حتى وصوله لل 1.4040 الان اما اكتفى بالنزول ويرتد لاهداف بإذن الله  وهي اهداف الموجه العامه 1.5500/1.5700/1.5850 طبعا ياخذ من الوقت ايام وشهور ولكن ساحاول ابسطها لكم بقدر المستطاع  واعرف الكثير منكم لم يستفد منها كامله انما متقطع النقاط وها انا اذكر لكم الصعود في حال اكتفى بالنزول والاستفادة منه   الان في حال ارتد وواصل بالصعود يهمنا النقطة 1.4463 اختراقها ولو بنقطة يدخلنا بموجه صاعده على المدى القريب هدفها بإذن الله 1.4635 من الهدف احتمال اهداف اخرى واحتمال يكتفى عند الهدف ومن الهدف لكل حادث حديث وموجه اخرى على الاسبوعي وهي الاهم اختراق 1.4779 ولو بنقطة ستدفعنا وستذهب بإذن الله لهدف 1.5500 مابين الهدف 1.4635 والنقطة 1.4779 لكل حادث حديث انا ما اراه الان امامي من معطيات ذكرتها فاحتمال تستجد معطيات اخرى وساذكرها لكم بوقتها بإذن الله  السابق بشكل عام   الان نراقب الافتتاح السعر الحالي 1.4134 مالم يكسر 1.4042 فهو للصعود وهي الستوب للشراء ولكن في حال كسر 1.4094 اخذ الحذر فمن يرغب بوضعها الستوب بدل 4042 الخيار لك في حال اخترق 1.4255 /65 مطمئن بمواصلة الصعود مالم يخترقها ممكن الاستفادة منهم كاستوب للبيع بهدف القناعه بالاول واذا تاكد هدف ساذكره  المهم من يدخل به يراقب ويتابع حتى اختراق 1.4463 فيتمسك به المهم تقديم الستوب ولو بفرق 50 نقطة  كسر 1.4042 سيذهب بإذن الله 1.3955 ومتوقع كسر 1.3937 واكثر بالنزول فاحتمال ينزل لل 1.3920/15 ومنها يصعد للتصحيح بعض الشي ثم مواصلة النزول اما في حال لم يرتد وكسر 1.3913 احتمال ينزل لل 1.3860 تقريبا  بكسر 1.3937 يكون التصحيح الذي ذكرته بالاول ننساه فالمجال بالنزول مفتوح له حتى 1.2950 تقريبا او 1.3000 فصعب تحديد هدف للنزول انما مفتوح له للنقاط التي ذكرتها   امامكم الستوب للشراء 1.4042 في حال كسره بيع والستوب ضعو مايناسبكم بالنهاية بتطلعو بربح  إن شاء الله ما فيه احد بيخسر معه  ومن يرغب بيع بعد كسر 1.4094 الخيار له لانه بكسرها احتمال يكسر 4042 واحتمال لا  ومن يرغب يضع 1.4094 كاستوب للشراء الخيار له   وضعت لكم كامل معطياته صعود ونزول  مالم يخترق 1.4463 فهو بنزول اختراقها يضعنا بموجه صاعدة على المدى القريب فهي نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول الحالي  او اغلاق اسبوعي فوق 1.4335 والله اعلم متوقع بمواصلة الصعود بالاغلاق   والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6116 يوم الجمعة ذكرت هدفه نزول 1.6070 وذكرت لا بد ينزل له هو نزل لل 1.6075 وارتد صعود الان امامي هدف 1.6050 تحت 1.6152 لو صعد فوقها لا يلغيه انما يضعف الهدف فممكن اعتبرها كاستوب للبيع من الهدف 1.6050 اما يرتد او يواصل نزول المهم النقطة 1.6045 لاتكسر  بكسرها متوقع مواصلة تاكيد النزول بكسر 1.5966 وهو تاكيد لاهداف النزول  اهداف النزول بإذن الله 1.5800/1.5635/1.5130 في حال الصعود لم تكسر 1.6045 ثم 1.5966 فهو للصعود اختراق 1.6282 بداية الموجه الصاعده تاكيدها باختراق 1.6335 وهدف الصعود الاول بإذن الله 1.6650 وله اهداف اخرى ساذكرها بوقتها بإذن الله  المهم في حال كسر 1.6045اتوقع كسر 1.5966 النقطة 1.6045 دعم يومي واسبوعي مالم تكسر فالصعود هو السيد   انا لا اعرف كيف الافتتاح انما العمل كالتالي  بيع والستوب 1.6152   الهدف بإذن الله 1.6050  من الهدف نراقب في حال كسر 1.6045 نتوقع مزيد من النزول في لم تكسر نغلق البيع وندخل شراء والستوب نفسها 1.6045 ومراقبه الصعود اهم نقطتين بالصعود هما 1.6282 و 1.6335 باختراقهم صعود في صعود كما ذكرت هدف اول 1.6650 وله اهداف اخرى  واكرر لو صعد فوق 1.6152 لا يلغى النزول انما يضعفه  في حال فتح على صعود واخترق 1.6152 فممكن الشراء بعد مراقبه والستوب ضعو مايناسبكم ومراقبة نقاط الصعود   والله الموفق

   

> هذا شارت للكيبل كنموذج دبل بوتوم على الديلي   مالم يكسر خط الترند بين القاعين وهو تقريبا 1.6045   واغلاق يوم فوق خط الترند الازرق وهو تقريبا 1.6248 او بقاء فوقها هدفي 1.7100/1.7200  طبعا انا ارفقته تكمله للتوصية في حال الصعود بإذن الله  اتمنى عدم كسر 1.6045 ان لم يكسرها وصعد واغلق يوم فوق 1.6248 او اخترق 1.6282 و 1.6335 المهم اي احدهم اسبق ساحتفظ بعقد صغير للكيبل حتى 1.7100/200

   
للمشااااااااااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اهلااا  
> اخي العزيز ممكن توصيه على الكيبل  
> تحياتي

 رفعت لك التوصية الاساسيه لها ملحقات بالصفحة 1126/1127 فارجع لهم بهم نقاط مهم تكملة للتوصية الاساسيه

----------


## ربحان خسران

> رفعت لك التوصية الاساسيه لها ملحقات بالصفحة 1126/1127 فارجع لهم بهم نقاط مهم تكملة للتوصية الاساسيه

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار والله اعلم بين نقطتين 1.4175 و 1.4130 اختراق 1.4175 او كسر 1.4130 هي من تحدد اتجاهه للساعات القادمه والله اعلم ولست متاكد 100% انما كتحليل مبدائي بيقول كذا هل يصدق الله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4139 لو اخذنا بها  1.4130 الستوب للشراء في حال نزل ولم تكسر 1.4175 الستوب للبيع في حال صعد ولم تخترق الهدف القناعه الا في حال اخترق اوكسر   راقبووووووووووووه والله الموفق

----------


## الهرم

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
94 .. 142 .. 163 .. يالباوند 
 اليورو ويورو ين  يورو استرالي ........ ؟

----------


## aljameel

> ماشاء الله تبارك الله
> 94 .. 142 .. 163 .. يالباوند 
> اليورو ويورو ين يورو استرالي ........ ؟

 بإذن الله بالطريق حتى اللحظة المتوقع صعود والله اعلم

----------


## ahmed_dark

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتم اخواني الكرام ممكن تقولولي إيه أفضل صفقة ادخل فيها دلوقتي ؟ 
تقبلوا التحية

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> لو سمحتم اخواني الكرام ممكن تقولولي إيه أفضل صفقة ادخل فيها دلوقتي ؟ 
> تقبلوا التحية

  
راقب اليورو استرالي لو نزل للـ عند 1.5580 تقريبا 
متوقع ارتداد والله اعلم
الستوب 1.5570
بإذن الله في حال واصل صعود هدفه 1.5930
والله يكتب لنا ولك الرزق و التوفيق

----------


## ahmed_dark

> راقب اليورو استرالي لو نزل للـ عند 1.5580 تقريبا 
> متوقع ارتداد والله اعلم
> الستوب 1.5570
> بإذن الله في حال واصل صعود هدفه 1.5930
> والله يكتب لنا ولك الرزق و التوفيق

 شكراً أخي الكريم وربنا يوفقك وإيانا يارب ان شاء الله

----------


## zedan

هل المجنون اخترق هل ندخل شراء

----------


## ثابت

هل انتهى صعود الباوند عند 67 ونعكس الشراء الى بيع

----------


## sniper84

جزاء الله خير الجزاء
انا نفسى اركز فى الفوركس بس ظروف شغلى تمنعنى من المتابعة الدائمة للفوركس بس بحاول على قد ما اقدر
ادعيلى

----------


## رشدي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4134 من قبل وصيت عليه وحددت هدفه عند 1.4040 والحمد لله وصل هدفه  كموجه عامه تصحيحه مالم يكسر 1.3937 فنحن بالموجه التصحيحه التى كانت بدايتها من 1.5144 وكنا معها بالنزول الحمد لله حتى وصوله لل 1.4040 الان اما اكتفى بالنزول ويرتد لاهداف بإذن الله  وهي اهداف الموجه العامه 1.5500/1.5700/1.5850 طبعا ياخذ من الوقت ايام وشهور ولكن ساحاول ابسطها لكم بقدر المستطاع  واعرف الكثير منكم لم يستفد منها كامله انما متقطع النقاط وها انا اذكر لكم الصعود في حال اكتفى بالنزول والاستفادة منه   الان في حال ارتد وواصل بالصعود يهمنا النقطة 1.4463 اختراقها ولو بنقطة يدخلنا بموجه صاعده على المدى القريب هدفها بإذن الله 1.4635 من الهدف احتمال اهداف اخرى واحتمال يكتفى عند الهدف ومن الهدف لكل حادث حديث وموجه اخرى على الاسبوعي وهي الاهم اختراق 1.4779 ولو بنقطة ستدفعنا وستذهب بإذن الله لهدف 1.5500 مابين الهدف 1.4635 والنقطة 1.4779 لكل حادث حديث انا ما اراه الان امامي من معطيات ذكرتها فاحتمال تستجد معطيات اخرى وساذكرها لكم بوقتها بإذن الله  السابق بشكل عام   الان نراقب الافتتاح السعر الحالي 1.4134 مالم يكسر 1.4042 فهو للصعود وهي الستوب للشراء ولكن في حال كسر 1.4094 اخذ الحذر فمن يرغب بوضعها الستوب بدل 4042 الخيار لك في حال اخترق 1.4255 /65 مطمئن بمواصلة الصعود مالم يخترقها ممكن الاستفادة منهم كاستوب للبيع بهدف القناعه بالاول واذا تاكد هدف ساذكره  المهم من يدخل به يراقب ويتابع حتى اختراق 1.4463 فيتمسك به المهم تقديم الستوب ولو بفرق 50 نقطة  كسر 1.4042 سيذهب بإذن الله 1.3955 ومتوقع كسر 1.3937 واكثر بالنزول فاحتمال ينزل لل 1.3920/15 ومنها يصعد للتصحيح بعض الشي ثم مواصلة النزول اما في حال لم يرتد وكسر 1.3913 احتمال ينزل لل 1.3860 تقريبا  بكسر 1.3937 يكون التصحيح الذي ذكرته بالاول ننساه فالمجال بالنزول مفتوح له حتى 1.2950 تقريبا او 1.3000 فصعب تحديد هدف للنزول انما مفتوح له للنقاط التي ذكرتها   امامكم الستوب للشراء 1.4042 في حال كسره بيع والستوب ضعو مايناسبكم بالنهاية بتطلعو بربح  إن شاء الله ما فيه احد بيخسر معه  ومن يرغب بيع بعد كسر 1.4094 الخيار له لانه بكسرها احتمال يكسر 4042 واحتمال لا  ومن يرغب يضع 1.4094 كاستوب للشراء الخيار له   وضعت لكم كامل معطياته صعود ونزول  مالم يخترق 1.4463 فهو بنزول اختراقها يضعنا بموجه صاعدة على المدى القريب فهي نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول الحالي  او اغلاق اسبوعي فوق 1.4335 والله اعلم متوقع بمواصلة الصعود بالاغلاق   والله الموفق

 للرفع والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> هل المجنون اخترق هل ندخل شراء

 افا عليك  يازيدان زعلتني
 اناذكرت نقاط الشراء احدهم السعر الحالي 144.70 ومن الصباح وانا بتكلم بقول الان امامه نقطة متوقع كذا على العموم اذا تستحمل الستوب ادخل ولكن يفضل اذا نزل احتمال من 146.35 تقريبا او 146.65 يرتد نزول فحاول اقتناصه بالنزول من اقرب نقطة لل145
والستوب 144.80
بصراحه كأني شايف المجنون فوووووووووووووق 152/153/154
المعطيات الحاليه بتقول باختراق 145.90 اغلقنا الموجه الحاليه على المدى المتوسط
اختراق 148.94 اغلاق للموجه العامه الهابطة ودخولنا بموجه صاعده والله اعلم
باختراق 145.90 المجال مفتوح بالصعود له لل 149 
والباقي عليكم

----------


## aljameel

> هل انتهى صعود الباوند عند 67 ونعكس الشراء الى بيع

 اي 67 مافهمت ماذا تقصد 
اخي اذا تقصد الكيبل نصيحة لوجه الله ارجع للتوصية عليه الاساسيه وملحقاته بها توضيح
كامل ومن بعدها قرر

----------


## aljameel

> جزاء الله خير الجزاء
> انا نفسى اركز فى الفوركس بس ظروف شغلى تمنعنى من المتابعة الدائمة للفوركس بس بحاول على قد ما اقدر
> ادعيلى

 ابشر بعد دقائق ساضع توصية فيها خير بإذن الله تحتاج متابعه لمره او مرتان فقط
وفيها الف نقطة بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكندي ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 85.40  انا بكتب لكم شرح مفصل للتوصية حتى تستفيدو منها ومتابعتها صعود ونزول واستغرب بعض الاخوة تفوت عليه الفرص يريد توصية معلبه  وهذه توصية معلبة ومغلفة بسولفان  التوصية شراء من اي سعر ترغب الدخول منه   الستوب 83.30  الاهداف بإذن الله 91  // 93  // 94.40  ------------------------------  التوصية مشروحه   فوق 85 متوقع صعود للـ 86 + - تقريبا  او 86.50 تقريبا  المهم في حال لم يخترق 86.86 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب او نقطة الارتداد من احدهم متوقع يرتد نزول للـ 84.50 /84 تقريبا مراقبته والدخول شراء من اقرب نقطة للـ 83.30 في حال نزل بعد الاهداف او شراء ووضع الستوب الذي يناسبكم او83.30 في حال لم يرتد واخترق 86.86 امامه نقطة 87.38 اما يخترقها او يرتد قبلها  في حال ارتد نضعها نفسها 87.38 الستوب ومراقبته المجال مفتوح له نزول لل 83.40 واحتمال نزول لبناء موجه تصحيحه ومواصلة الصعود في حال اختراقها نتقابل عند الاهداف بإذن الله  المتوقع والله اعلم بيواصل صعود بدون تصحيح حتى اختراق 87.38 وليست مؤاكدة  انما التصحيح وارد والاستمرار بالصعود وارد وكنسبة 60% مواصلة صعود بدون تصحيح 40% يصحح فمن يرغب يتتبع التوصية ومن يرغب بالشراء من اي نقطة تناسبه مع اللالتزام بالستوب  والستوب ثابت لا تغير بتاتاً 83.30  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4164  في حال لم يكسر 1.4156 متوقع صعود له للــ 1.4220  اختراق 1.4225 متوقع مواصلة صعود والمجال مفتوح له والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم لبعض الوقت  
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## m_trix2010

*eur usd   sell limit @ 1.4220     t/p  1.4100   s/l  1.4270 
الرساله دى جاينى من ساسكو بنك 
ارجو التوضيح للكل ولى ايضا*    :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljameel

بما انك فوق 1.4118  ياليورو دولار تبي تطلع غصب عنك ورجلي فوق رأسك  وللــــــــــ 1.4220 وابي اطمع فيك 1.4400  ايش رأيك

----------


## aljameel

كم الكيبل الان   هذه النقاط ذكرتها للكيبل اليوم فوق 1.6094 هذه نقاطه  1.6142 / 1.6163 / 1.6190   باقي نقطة بإذن الله سيصلها ويصل غيرها   والباقي بالطريق بإذن الله  لاخوف منه فوق 1.6094 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين فوق 127 هو للصعوووووووود والله اعلم  المهم هي الستوب  السعر الحالي 127.25  وباختراق 128.33 هاتشوفووووووه مغرد بإذن الله  أستاذنكم للصلاة وبإذن الله لنا لقاء

----------


## الهرم

> ماشاء الله تبارك الله
> 94 .. 142 .. 163 .. يالباوند 
> اليورو ويورو ين يورو استرالي ........ ؟

 190 ............ 1.6230   :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljameel

مبرووووووووووك الكيبل  
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
انا متاكد قليل منكم دخل به والاسباب معروفه 
الكل يفتى به والغالب بيقول نازل  
ساضع له توصية اخيرة من دخل دخل ومن لا يرغب بالدخول ومتردد لايسألني عنه

----------


## رشدي

> مبرووووووووووك الكيبل  
> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
> انا متاكد قليل منكم دخل به والاسباب معروفه 
> الكل يفتى به والغالب بيقول نازل  
> ساضع له توصية اخيرة من دخل دخل ومن لا يرغب بالدخول ومتردد لايسألني عنه

 من قال  الحمد لله يا ساتاذى اخذت منه الكثير وصيت عليه شراء من 1.6120 والحمد لله اعطى فوق ال 120 نقطة بفضل الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل للشراء والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6236  من يرغب من السعر الحالي  او اذا نزل يدخل شراء فله الخيار بختيار نقطة الدخول  الستوووووب 1.6076  الاهداف بإذن الله  1.6650  1.6695  1.6748  واهداف ابعد بإذن الله 1.7100 / 1.7200  ومن يخسر منكم يقولي كم نقطة وانا بإذن الله اعطيه دبل نقاطه  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> من قال الحمد لله يا ساتاذى اخذت منه الكثير وصيت عليه شراء من 1.6120 والحمد لله اعطى فوق ال 120 نقطة بفضل الله

  
مبروووك يارشدي تستاهل كل خير 
ولاتقصر معه لو نزل عبي 
بإذن الله هاتشوفه فووووووق والله اعلم

----------


## رشدي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل للشراء والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6236  من يرغب من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل يدخل شراء فله الخيار بختيار نقطة الدخول  الستوووووب 1.6076  الاهداف بإذن الله  1.6650  1.6695  1.6748  واهداف ابعد بإذن الله 1.7100 / 1.7200  ومن يخسر منكم يقولي كم نقطة وانا بإذن الله اعطيه دبل نقاطه   والله الموفق

    معك يا استاذنا ولأجل هذه التوصية اغلق صفحة توصيات البداية هى على الكيبل فقط  واتابع معك هنا  :Eh S(7):   بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو محمد.

كم ممكن ينزل حتى نشترية بافضل سعر وبارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> كم ممكن ينزل حتى نشترية بافضل سعر وبارك الله فيك

 احتمال 1.6170 تقريبا تزيد تنقص بعض الشي 
ولست متاكد

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 9040  شراء ماركت من السعر الحالي 9040  الستوب 9014  الاهداف بإذن الله  9085  9125  9160  9470  في حال لقدر الله وضرب الستوب  بيع من السعر 9007  الهدف بإذن الله 8930  له اهداف اخرى انما ان هذا هدفي  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

دخلنا على الاسترالى

----------


## aljameel

> دخلنا على الاسترالى

  
بإذن الله من الرابحين 
إن شاء الله اذا توفقنا به مجرد يصعد احجز نقاط 50 او 100 نقطة وارتكه يسرح ويمرح على كيفه 
له اهداف ابعد والله اعلم 
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو باوند الملكي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8773 والله اعلم من اجمل الفرص اذا توفقنا به وبستوب 10 نقاط  النقطة 8783 في حال لم يخترقها تكون ستوب للبيع في حال اخترقها امامه نقطتان متوقع من احدهم يرتد اما 8800 او 8850 والاقرب والله اعلم 8800 والاقرب منها عدم اختراقه 8783 انما لابد من ذكرهم المهم في حال اخترق 8783 فنراقب 8800 والستوب 8810 صعد فوقها النقطة 8850 والستوب 8860  الهدف بإذن الله 8590   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  التوصية وضعتها بالامس وكانت بستوب صغير  صعد قريب من 8800 عند 8794 وارتد نزولاً الحمد لله الان بكسر 8656 سنذهب للهدف بإذن الله من الهدف مراقبته احتمال ينزل  بعد الهدف للــ 8575 منها لو واصل وكسر 8510 والله اعلم مشواره بالنزول بعيد قد تذهب به للـ 8000 والله اعلم موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

والان تصبحو على خير 
يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## الحــwhaleــوت

:015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015: الاخ  الجمييييل (L) 
يعطيك الف الف عافية على معلوووماااااااااااتك 
وانا جديد بالمنتدى بس انشاء الله اني متفائل من تحليلك 
لاني لاحظت ان نظرياتك قريبة جدا من الواقع 
ولك الف الشكر والتقدير 
والى الامام لك ولي وللجمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع

----------


## رشدي

ضرب استوب الاسترالى الحمد لله الاستوب صغير

----------


## محمود1

استاذ جميل جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الرائع في مساعدتك للاخرين 
اساسيا يتوقع ارتفاع الجنيه دولار بصدور بيانات الناتج المحلي GDP  عند الساعة 9.30 بتوقيت غرينتش  
فهل يدعم التحليل الفني ذلك

----------


## sniper84

انا دخلت دلوقتى حالا على الاسترالى دولار  و اليورو باوند
الاسترالى دلوقتى  0.8967 و اليورو  0.8688
ياترى دة وقت مناسب للدخول ولة اخرج من الصفقة حالا

----------


## محمود1

> انا دخلت دلوقتى حالا على الاسترالى دولار و اليورو باوند
> الاسترالى دلوقتى 0.8967 و اليورو 0.8688
> ياترى دة وقت مناسب للدخول ولة اخرج من الصفقة حالا

  
ولله مابعرف  :Big Grin:  
بس راح اعطيك هل الرابط مشان تشوفوا كل يوم   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event

----------


## محمود1

الجنيه دولار1.6120

----------


## wrwaleed

السلام عليكم
اخي الجميل
تحيه طيبه وعطره
هل بعد الاخبار السلبيه للبوند وضعف اليورو
هل نتوقع الرجوع لسيناريو الهبوط وان كل ارتفاع للبيع 
منتظرين تحليلك اخي الكريم

----------


## sniper84

يا ترى التوصية اتغيرت ولة لسة بعد التغير فى الاسعار

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل للشراء والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6236  من يرغب من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل يدخل شراء فله الخيار بختيار نقطة الدخول  الستوووووب 1.6076  الاهداف بإذن الله  1.6650  1.6695  1.6748  واهداف ابعد بإذن الله 1.7100 / 1.7200  ومن يخسر منكم يقولي كم نقطة وانا بإذن الله اعطيه دبل نقاطه   والله الموفق

 أسف لعدم التواجد لانشغالي  اليوم الاخبار هي اسباب النزول والله اعلم  المهم السعر الحالي 1.6153 في حال لم يصعد فوق 1.6180 فاحتمال نزوله للـ 1.6060  في حال صعد فوق 1.6185 متوقع بيواصل صعود والله اعلم  من 1.6060 في حال لك يكسر 1.6050 متوقع ارتداد في حال كسرها متوقع مزيد من النزول  واعتذر عن عدم المتابعة لانشغالي  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم في حال نزل تحت 144 تكون نهاية موجته الهابطة عند 143.40/30 تقريبا  المهم مالم يكسر 143.20 فهو للصعود والله اعلم وهي الستوب للشراء واتوقع بناء موجه صاعده اهدافها بعيدة  في حال لم يكسر 144 تكون هي نهاية موجته الهابطة وهي الستوب للشراء   السعر الحالي 144.57   والله الموفق  واعتذر عن المتابعه لانشغالي

----------


## خيال

خسرت    بل  الكيبل   اين  التعويض :Cry Smile:  :No3:

----------


## wrwaleed

السلام عليكم
اخي الجميل لا دعي للاعتذار فالكل يعلم انك انسان مثلنا ولك اشغالك اليوميه
وعن نفسي اشكر لك تعاونك معنا
واحنا متابعين معك
ولي طلب صغير منك
ان تذكر لنا اوقات تواجدك سواء صباحا او مساء حتي نثقل  عليك بالاسئله ههههههههههه
تقبل تحياتي
كما اخي الكريم لي رجاء خاص
فقد اوصاني مدير حسابي بالشركه بالحذر وان الدولار في اليام القادمه سيكون اقوي
ولك نتج عن القوي الاقتصاديه مثل الصين ومشاكل منطقه اليورو
فارجو منك وضع اهداف صغيره لنا حتي لا نفاجيء بانقلاب السوق علينا  
اشكر ليك سعه صدرك

----------


## aljameel

> خسرت بل الكيبل اين التعويض

 كيف خسرت اذا الستوب لم يضرب  وابشر بالتعويض بتوفيق الله في حال خسرت لاقدر الله  اخي اقولها بإذن الله وانا على ثقة مالم يكسر 1.6076  فالكيبل للصعود حتى 1.7100 بإذن الله  متى الوصول الله اعلم  هل الاخبار تؤثر على مسيرته الصاعدة كما فعلت اليوم الله اعلم ولكن حسب معرفتي با السابقة تأثيره مؤقت على السعر  وتنتهي واتمنى تأثير اليوم مؤقت وانتهى

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> اخي الجميل لا دعي للاعتذار فالكل يعلم انك انسان مثلنا ولك اشغالك اليوميه
> وعن نفسي اشكر لك تعاونك معنا
> واحنا متابعين معك
> ولي طلب صغير منك
> ان تذكر لنا اوقات تواجدك سواء صباحا او مساء حتي نثقل عليك بالاسئله ههههههههههه
> تقبل تحياتي
> كما اخي الكريم لي رجاء خاص
> فقد اوصاني مدير حسابي بالشركه بالحذر وان الدولار في اليام القادمه سيكون اقوي
> ...

 هلا اخي اوقات تواجدي اذا وجدت فرصه فصعب تحديد وقت 
غالبا بعد صلاة الفجر او قبلها لساعات الصباح 
بالنسبة للدولار في حال اغلق هذا الاسبوع فوق 78.40 
غير ذلك انسى الدولار والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

راقبو اليورو دولار الان  السعر الحالي 1.4090 تحت 1.4120 متوقع نزول له وهي الستوب للبيع او وضع الستوب الهاي الحالي 1.4097  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4020 و 1.3950  مالم يكسر 1.3937 فهو للصعود لا اهداف بعيدة والله اعلم  مراقبته عند الهدف 1.3950 مالم يكسر 1.3937 شراء وهي الستوب كسرها المجال مفتوح له بالنزول حتى 1.30000000  وهي تعويض إن شاء  والتعويض من الله سبحانه وتعالى على كل من خسر من الكيبل  والله الموفق

----------


## adnan774

> راقبو اليورو دولار الان  السعر الحالي 1.4090 تحت 1.4120 متوقع نزول له وهي الستوب للبيع او وضع الستوب الهاي الحالي 1.4097  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4020 و 1.3950  مالم يكسر 1.3937 فهو للصعود لا اهداف بعيدة والله اعلم  مراقبته عند الهدف 1.3950 مالم يكسر 1.3937 شراء وهي الستوب كسرها المجال مفتوح له بالنزول حتى 1.30000000  وهي تعويض إن شاء  والتعويض من الله سبحانه وتعالى على كل من خسر من الكيبل  والله الموفق

 
الله يبارك فيك اخوي 
يا ريت تنزل التوصية لما تسنح الفرصة لان اخوك مبتدأ  :012:

----------


## sniper84

اليورو دولار ضرب الاستوب 4097
حركة الكيبل ضعيفة جدا سعره حاليا 6140
الباوند ين خسران حاليا سعره حاليا 144.75
انا منتظر التوصية التالية وسيتم تنفيذها الساعة8صباحا لانى لازم انام علشان عندى شغل
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الكيبل للشراء والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6236  من يرغب من السعر الحالي او اذا نزل يدخل شراء فله الخيار بختيار نقطة الدخول  الستوووووب 1.6076  الاهداف بإذن الله  1.6650  1.6695  1.6748  واهداف ابعد بإذن الله 1.7100 / 1.7200  ومن يخسر منكم يقولي كم نقطة وانا بإذن الله اعطيه دبل نقاطه   والله الموفق

     

> أسف لعدم التواجد لانشغالي   اليوم الاخبار هي اسباب النزول والله اعلم   المهم السعر الحالي 1.6153 في حال لم يصعد فوق 1.6180 فاحتمال نزوله للـ 1.6060   في حال صعد فوق 1.6185 متوقع بيواصل صعود والله اعلم   من 1.6060 في حال لك يكسر 1.6050 متوقع ارتداد في حال كسرها متوقع مزيد من النزول   واعتذر عن عدم المتابعة لانشغالي   والله الموفق

     

> كيف خسرت اذا الستوب لم يضرب   وابشر بالتعويض بتوفيق الله في حال خسرت لاقدر الله   اخي اقولها بإذن الله وانا على ثقة مالم يكسر 1.6076   فالكيبل للصعود حتى 1.7100 بإذن الله   متى الوصول الله اعلم   هل الاخبار تؤثر على مسيرته الصاعدة كما فعلت اليوم الله اعلم ولكن حسب معرفتي با السابقة تأثيره مؤقت على السعر وتنتهي واتمنى تأثير اليوم مؤقت وانتهى

  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6141 ارجو التركيز بما اكتب بصدق صحيت من النوم على شأن اشوف اغلاق الساعة الواحدة لا اتمنى بأن اكون سبب بخسارة احد انما من يرغب به اتباع ماهو مكتوب بالنقطة بالاول بحثت بجميع الطرق للنزول لم اجد الا الصعود هو الغالب ولست اكبر من السوق  فيه موجه صغير بتقول كسر 1.6125 ساذهب للـ 1.6055 هل تذهب لهدفها الله اعلم بالغالب الموجات الصغيرة الاصابة والخطى وارد بها ولكن لابد من اخذ لها حساب واحتمال تكسر 1.6125 ولاينزل لهدفه احتمال ارتداد من 1.6100 + - تقريبا واحتمال ارتداد من 1.6076  المهم يهمنا النقطة 1.6076 احتمال بعد كسر 1.6125 ينزل ويرتد من 1.6076 واحتمال يكسرها ويذهب للهدف 1.6055 اتوقع في حال نزل تحت 1.6125 ونزل بإن لاتكسر 1.6076 اذا كسرت بصراحه اتوقع نزول في نزول وننسى الصعود والله اعلم  في حال كسرت 1.6076 فنرجع للاهداف الهابطه والله اعلم مالم تكسر فالصعود هو سيد الموقف في حال كسرت 1.6076 الاهداف الحاليه بإذن الله 1.6055/1.5995/1.5895 الاهداف القادمه بإذن الله 1.5800/1.5635/1.5130  بالنهاية من داخل شراء فاما وضع الستوب 1.6124 او 1.6075 ومن يرغب بالشراء من السعر الحالي الستوب 1.6124 ومن يرغب بالشراء في حال نزل يراقب 1.6076 في حال لم تكسر يدخل شراء والستوب 1.6075  في حال ماكسرت 1.6124 فاول اهدافه الصاعدة بإذن الله 1.6360/1.6400  مجرد يصل للـ 1.6330 ثقو تمام الثقة بإذن الله سيذهب لباقي الاهداف كما بالتوصية الاساسيه مجرد اختراق 1.6875 بإذن الله هاتشوفو اهداف  1.7100\1.7200\1.7500 والله الموفق   وهذا الشارت وضعته امس وذكرت مجرد اغلاق يوم فوق 1.6248 او اختراق 1.6330 سيذهب بإذن الله 1.7100 انما البارح بالمساء وضعت التوصية للكيبل وبصراحة استعجلت المفروض لو اغلق فوق 1.6248 انما كان الاغلاق 1.6241 بالرغم انه اخترق 1.6248    المفروض على الاقل اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات انما غلطة مني بصراحة  فالاعتراف بالحق فضيلة

----------


## أروى4

طيب المجنون و الاسترالى نيوزيلاندى؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الاسترالي نيوزلندي والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.2497  هذا الجوز للمرة الثانية اوصي علية من قبل شهور وصيت عليه كهدف من 1000 للــ 1400 رأس وكتفين والحمد لله جاب هدفه على ما اتذكر  الان نراقب الافتتاح في حال لم يكسر 1.2460 وهي الستوب للشراء  ندخل شراء والهدف بإذن الله 1.2650  في حال كسر 1.2460 ثم كسر كسر 1.2430  فالشراء يتم من 1.2340 1.2335 او من اقرب نقطة لها  والستوب 1.2320  والهدف نفسه بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> الحمد لله نزل للـــ 1.2479 ولم يكسر 1.2460  اتمنى انكم أستفدتم منه ومبروووووك لمن دخل به  الان مجرد يصعد فوق 1.2560 رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول  واتوقع من دخل به كان دخوله من 1.2480 + -   المهم من دخل به تحت 500 مجرد يصعد فوق 550 تقديم الستوب    والله الموفق

  

> طيب المجنون و الاسترالى نيوزيلاندى؟

 هلا اختى اروى هذه التوصية كتبتها من قبل للاسترالي نيوزلندي ومن بعدها كتبت تعليق بعد وصوله للهدف الحمد لله بصراحة بحثت ولم اجدها اتذكر اني ذكرت في حال لم تكسر 1.2621 فهو للصعود وهدف مفتوح وفي حال انكسرت متوقع نزول وذكرت نقطة شراء بستوب نقطة ونفس الشي باختراق 1.2621 الهدف مفتوح  والان اقول متوقع صعوده بإذن الله للــ 1.2760 تقريبا احتمال يصعد بعض الشى لو واصل بعد 760  المهم تحت 1.2800 متوقع نزول للتصحيح تقريبا عند 1.2635   ومنها يرتد صعود لهدف بإذن الله 1.2820  اختراق 1.2840 بإذن الله سيذهب للــ 1.30000000  فممكن البيع في حال ارتد ووضع الستوب المناسب لك  والشراء في حال نزل وارتد ووضع الستوب المناسب لك   السعر الحالي 1.2738 المهم لو صعد اعلى من 1.2760 تحت 1.2838 متوقع ارتداد للتصحيح  اما للنقطة 1.2635 او 1.2650 تقريبا  ومنها الشراء بستوب صغير  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون والله اعلم في حال نزل تحت 144 تكون نهاية موجته الهابطة عند 143.40/30 تقريبا  المهم مالم يكسر 143.20 فهو للصعود والله اعلم وهي الستوب للشراء واتوقع بناء موجه صاعده اهدافها بعيدة  في حال لم يكسر 144 تكون هي نهاية موجته الهابطة وهي الستوب للشراء   السعر الحالي 144.57   والله الموفق   واعتذر عن المتابعه لانشغالي

   لمشااااهدة والله الموفق  لاتغير بالتوصية كما هي

----------


## aljameel

> لمن يسأل عن اليورو ين والله اعلم بكسره لل 130.16  هدف له قائم 123.75 هل يتحقق هدفه الله اعلم  الغاء الهدف باختراق 132.12 ولو بنقطة  ولكن مجرد يصعد فوق 130.16 فمتوقع اختراق 132.12   السابق كفكرة عامه احتمال الصواب والخطى   الان بنتكلم بالوضع الحالي السعر الحالي 127 والله اعلم   في حالم فتح على صعود ولم يكسر 126.50  متوقع والله اعلم صعود تصحيحي اما للنقطة 127.60 او 128.10 او مابينهم المهم تحت 128.30  ومنها نزول لهدف بإذن الله 125.85 + - تقريبا ومنها ارتداد اما للتصحيحي او يوواصل صعود  والستوب للبيع في حال تاكد الارتداد اما 128.30 او نقطة الارتداد  الان بنرجع للتصحيح الاول في حال واصل ولم يصحح عند 127.60 او 128.10 واختراق 128.30 يكون صعود للتصحيح عند 130.10 ولكن يضعف النزول انما لابد من ذكره  اختراق 130.30 الغا التصحيح ودخولنا بموجه صاعده على المدى المتوسط   فعند الاختراق ساحدد اهدافها بإذن الله انما المجال مفتوح له حتى 137/138 والله اعلم  مالم يخترق 130.30 فتكون الستوب للبيع والهدف بإذن الله 125 / 123.75   في حال فتح على نزول  في حال نزل فيكون صعوده من قبل لل 128.18 هو صعود تصحيحي فينزل لل126.10 و 125.85 ومنها اما يواصل او يرتد للتصحيح عند 129.70 + - تقريبا منها اما يرتد للنزول هدف 123.75 او يواصل صعود ويخترق 130.30   ويكون دخلنا بالموجه الصاعدة والله اعلم والله الموفق

   

> هذه التوصية وضعتها امس وكثير من يسأل عنه اما متعلق او غير ذلك  المهم من سالني على العام او الخاص وبالذات المتعلقين التركيز على التالي هو متوقع صعود تصحيحي الان عند 129.30 تقريبا بشرط اختراق 128.30 وهي مقاومة ونقلة لتصحيح اعلى من 128.10 وبما انه صحح من قبل عندها فالمتوقع التصحيح عند 129.30 تقريبا احتمال تزيد بعض الشي او تنقص وارد احتمال يرتد من 128.30 بعض الشي ثم يحاول الاختراق وهكذا الانتباه احتمال ارتداد ومواصلة نزول ولكن الاقرب الاختراق والله اعلم حتى اللحظة كمعطيات والصعود للـ 129.30 منها اما يرتد نزول او يواصل فكلما صعد فوق 129.30 يضعف التصحيح اختراق 130.30 انتهينا من النزول ودخلنا موجه صاعده والباقي بالتوصية مالم يخترقها فهو للنزول واحتمال يرتد من 129.30 تقريبا ويواصل نزول لل 125/124 والله الموفق واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه اذا متواجد ولكن هذه الاهم بالوقت الحالي والله اعلم

  

> اليورو ين والله اعلم الان امامه صعود للــ 128.30/35 
> منها اما واصل صعوده او يرتد المهم المتوقع ولو ارتد اما ارتداد بسيط او تصححيح الموجه الصاعد بها ثم يصعد مرة اخرى ويخترقها المهم متوقع اختراقها بإذن الله حسب المعطيات التي امامي حتى اللحظة المهم فوق 127.30 والله اعلم للصعود المهم لايكسر 127
> والباقي بالتوصية والله الموفق

   وهذه توصية اليورو ين   الحمد لله كما توقعت فوق 127 وصعد للــ 128.35 ولم يخترقها   ونزل كما هو متوقع ولله الحمد والسعر الحالي 126  ولازالت التوصية قائمة  كما هي لاتغير  والله يكتب لها التوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## aborayan

استاذي aljameel اريد تحليل استرالي كندي

----------


## aljameel

والمجنووووووووووون الان 144.81  حتى لايلومني احد لاني بقراء الي بيقول خسران اوغيره سمعتها من كذا واحد   هاهو اعلى من نقطة الدخول وبربح الحمد لله فوق 20 نقطة فمن خائف منه فرجاء يغلق حتى لا يلومني احد  بالرغم السوق به ربح وخسارة فما أنا الا مجتهد اصيب واخطى ولست منزل من الخطى  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي aljameel اريد تحليل استرالي كندي

   هلا اخي   والله اعلم هدفه بإذن الله الان 9720  وبصراحه له اهداف ابعد من هذا الهدف توصله قريب من 9900  اختراق 9910 بإذن الله هدفه 1.0300  ومتوقع منها يبداء نزول لموجه هابطة والله اعلم  المهم الهدف 9720 فوقها خير وبركة  الستوب 9511 او ضع الستوب المناسب لك  السعر الحالي 9597  والله الموفق

----------


## aborayan

اخوي انا بايع من 9545
استوبي 9650 ؟ بس مشتتني الخوف  
هل صحيح استوبي؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي انا بايع من 9545
> استوبي 9650 ؟ بس مشتتني الخوف  
> هل صحيح استوبي؟

 اخي اكون واضح وصريح  معك انا شايف صعود لاغير وكل شي جائز   هدفه الان بإذن الله 9640 منه اما يرتد لتصحيح لمواصلة الصعود او يواصل حتى هدفه  اختراق 9630 يعني بيروح لهدفه 9720  واكون واضح اكثر عند وصوله بإذن للهدف 9720  وواصل بعد الهدف واختراق 9755  بيروح بإذن الله 9840 ومن بعدها لو واصل صعود سيذهب بإذن الله 9890 واختراق 9910  كما ذكرت لك بالتوصية ما هايوقف والله اعلم الا عند 1.0300  فالخيار لك ولا تلومني في حال نزل  انا بالنهاية مجتهد اصيب واخطى وضع الخطى اكبر من الصواب  والله الموفق

----------


## aborayan

رحم الله والديك.... مشكور و ما يجي منك قصور

----------


## aljameel

> رحم الله والديك.... مشكور و ما يجي منك قصور

 جزاك الله خير 
الان واقف على دعم قوي 9594 واغلق 4 ساعات فوقه  
في حال نزل تحته احتمال يقترب من 9576 تقريبا ولست متاكد فاغلق وادخل شراء  
واذا رغبت ضع الستوب 9575 للشراء 
لو نزل تحت 9576 فراقبه لا اقرب نقطة لك

----------


## aljameel

هذا شارت للكيبل على الديلي  انا ذكرت بالتوصية 1.6124 نقطة بكسره ندخل بموجه صغيره والله اعلم ولكن انا وضعت 4 نقاط زيادة خوفا من فرق برامج التداول  انما كما بالشارت والله اعلم راقبوه والله كريم

----------


## soliter

> ليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5617  هو وصل لهدفه الذي حددته من قبل بالتمام والكمال الحمد لله 1.5415  امس اغلاق ايجابي والله اعلم  الان مراقبته مالم يكسر 1.5570 والله اعلم للصعود بإذن الله  اهداف الصعود مفتوحه له لل 1.5950 وفوق 1.6000  مراقبته فوق 1.5610 اذا نزل تحتها اخذ الحذر  المهم الستوب 1.5570  والله الموفق

 اخى ابو مروان 
اليورو استرالى 
ضرب منطقه 
1.5570  
ولم يكسرها
و لم يستطع الاغلاق تحتها 
ويتداول الان فى منطقه 
1.5590 
هل هى فرصه للشراء مره اخرى  ؟
ام ننتظر ؟ 
وشكرااا

----------


## أروى4

المجنون لا زال شراء صح؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخى ابو مروان   اليورو استرالى  ضرب منطقه  1.5570  ولم يكسرها و لم يستطع الاغلاق تحتها  ويتداول الان فى منطقه  1.5590  هل هى فرصه للشراء مره اخرى ؟ ام ننتظر ؟  وشكرااا

 هلا اخي   اليورو استرالي والله اعلم  انا ذكرت قبل هذه المشاركة او بعدها لا اتذكر بالتوصية الاساس له اما نقطة 1.5750 + - تقريبا متوقع منها تصحيح ونزول لهدف بإذن الله 1.5260/240 بشرط  كسر 1.5510 تقريبا على ما اتذكر  ثم كسر اللو اليومي  في حال واصل بعد 1.5770 فمتوقع 1.5950 ومن بعدها 1.6030 تقريبا  وهو وصل بالتمام للـ 1.5750 وارتد نزول  اما  كسر 1.5570 متوقع نزوله فكانت قبل الصعود وهو عند 1.5630 تقريبا  على العموم ممكن الاخذ بها كاستوب للشراء فالصعود وارد منها وممكن تكون نهاية النزول في حال كسرها راقبه عند 1.5537 ثم 1.5505   وفي حال البيع ممكن في حال لم يصعد فوق 1.5616 فممكن بيعه وهي الستوب او ضع الستوب المناسب لك  فالان والله اعلم بمنطقة ممكن يصعد منها لهدف بإذن الله 1.5845 ومن بعده الهدف 1.5950 واحتمال للــ 1.6035   ومجرد اختراقنا للهاي 1.5750 ثم وصلنا للهدف 1.5850 بإذن الله دخلنا بموجه صاعدة والله اعلم  المهم من 1.5950 او 1.6035 متوقع تصحيح نزول لمواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  ولو عملت فيبو بين اللو 1.5415 والهاي 1.5750 تجده الان عند 50% واقف  فهو اما يواصل نزول او تكون منطقة تصحيح ومنها بناء الموجه الصاعده  واحتمال ينزل للــ 61% ومنها يرتد او مابينهم مسموح له ولكن الافضل الارتداد من 50% تحتها يضعف التصحيح والله اعلم  موفق بإذن الله ها أنا شرحت لك بالتفصيل ومن يرغب به للجميع  وأسف على التاخير كنت بعيد عن الجهاز

----------


## أروى4

عندى مجنون شراء من 144.77
و باوند شراء من 1.6146
ما رأيك؟
وما رأيك باليورو؟

----------


## soliter

> هلا اخي   اليورو استرالي والله اعلم  انا ذكرت قبل هذه المشاركة او بعدها لا اتذكر بالتوصية الاساس له اما نقطة 1.5750 + - تقريبا متوقع منها تصحيح ونزول لهدف بإذن الله 1.5260/240 بشرط  كسر 1.5510 تقريبا على ما اتذكر  ثم كسر اللو اليومي  في حال واصل بعد 1.5770 فمتوقع 1.5950 ومن بعدها 1.6030 تقريبا  وهو وصل بالتمام للـ 1.5750 وارتد نزول  اما  كسر 1.5570 متوقع نزوله فكانت قبل الصعود وهو عند 1.5630 تقريبا  على العموم ممكن الاخذ بها كاستوب للشراء فالصعود وارد منها وممكن تكون نهاية النزول في حال كسرها راقبه عند 1.5537 ثم 1.5505   وفي حال البيع ممكن في حال لم يصعد فوق 1.5616 فممكن بيعه وهي الستوب او ضع الستوب المناسب لك  فالان والله اعلم بمنطقة ممكن يصعد منها لهدف بإذن الله 1.5845 ومن بعده الهدف 1.5950 واحتمال للــ 1.6035   ومجرد اختراقنا للهاي 1.5750 ثم وصلنا للهدف 1.5850 بإذن الله دخلنا بموجه صاعدة والله اعلم  المهم من 1.5950 او 1.6035 متوقع تصحيح نزول لمواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  ولو عملت فيبو بين اللو 1.5415 والهاي 1.5750 تجده الان عند 50% واقف  فهو اما يواصل نزول او تكون منطقة تصحيح ومنها بناء الموجه الصاعده  واحتمال ينزل للــ 61% ومنها يرتد او مابينهم مسموح له ولكن الافضل الارتداد من 50% تحتها يضعف التصحيح والله اعلم  موفق بإذن الله ها أنا شرحت لك بالتفصيل ومن يرغب به للجميع  وأسف على التاخير كنت بعيد عن الجهاز

 شكرا ليك اخى الكريم  
تحليل رائع ثوف اراقبه  
وان شاء الله يجعل فيه الخير

----------


## aljameel

وهذا شارت لليورو ين على الديلي  والشارت بيتكلم عن موجته العامه و التصحيح لها   فهو واقف على الــ 50%  اما ارتداد منها وفي حال كسرها امامه النقطة 123.75  اما تكون نهاية النزول للموجه الهابطة او يواصل من بعدها لاهداف اخرى  في حال ارتد من 50% فامامه 38%  وهي تمثل نقطة تصحيح وهي تمثل تقريباً 128.70 فاما يرتد منها او يواصل صعود  في حال واصل امامه نقطة 129.70 تقريبا احتمال ارتداد واحتمال يواصل صعود ولكن مجرد يصعد فوق 128.70 يضعف النزول اختراق 130.30 بكذا دخلنا موجه صاعده بإذن الله ومنها يصعد للــ 23%  ومن الــ 23% يبداء تصحيح الموجه الصاعدة المهم التصحيح يكون مابين 23% و 38% فيجب لايتعدى 38% والله اعلم   في حال ارتد من 128.70 فهدفه بإذن الله 124.20 لو واصل بعد الهدف سيذهب للـ 123.75  اغلاق يوم فوق 128.70 وهي تمثل كما ذكرت 38% والله اعلم يغني عن اختراق 130.30 فيكون متوقع مواصلة الصعود  وهذا الشارت ارسموه لديكم وراقبو  وللا ختصار عليكم لمعرفة باقي قروب الين كالمجنون وغيره راقبو شارت اليورو ين فهو مع القروب نازلين نازل صاعدين صاعد والله اعلم  اذا رأيتم ايجابيه لليورو ين فاعرفو الباقي كذلك والعكس بالسلبيه  المهم هذا الشارت رسمته قبل الصلاة والشرح كذلك ولم اتمكن من ارسال المشاركة قبل الصلاة والان السعر السعر الحالي 125.50  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0411  المفروض يصعد للتصحيح عند 1.0620 تقريبا ومنها ينزل فهو اما يصعد لها او اكتفى بالتصحيح عند 1.0507 صعود سابق   الان بيقول تحت 1.0495 لدي هدف اول 1.0220 + - تقريبا وكسر 1.0200 لدي هدف يمتد لل 9600  واذا لم اكسر 1.0200 فانا صاعد لاهداف 1.0620 لل 1.0700 واختراق 1.0707 فيكون انهينا التصحيح ودخلنا بموجه صاعده قريبه اما لناء موجه صاعده او بناء موجه اكبر هابطة   الان المطلوب مراقبة الافتتاح ساضع الستوب اقرب عند 1.0448 للبيع   والهدف بإذن الله 1.0320 + - كسر 1.0307 متوقع يذهب لل 1.0220 تقريبا كسر 1.0200 سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 9630  الان في حال نزل لل 1.0320 تقريبا ولم يكسر 1.0307 يتم الشراء والستوب 1.0307  في حال كسرها يتم الشراء من 1.0220 + - تقريبا والستوب 1.0200  في حال واصل نزول بعد 1.0200 فمتوقع الذهاب بإذن الله للهدف 9630   المهم في حالات الشراء فوق 1.0200 فمتوقع الصعود لل 1.0620 للـ 1.0700  اختراق1.0707 متوقع بيواصل صعود والله اعلم مالم يخترقها فهو صعود تصحيحي وارتداد للنزول لهدفه 9600 بإذن الله  والله اعلم  فمن يرغب الدخول به مراقبة ماذكر من نقاط مهمه    والله الموفق

   هذه التوصية وضعتها من قبل أمس ونوهت عليه امس والان انوه عليها  هو نزل للــ 1.0367 وارتد منها   فالتوصية قائمة لازالت والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0458  الان مراقبة التالي فيحال لم يخترق 1.0495 ثم 1.0507 فهو للنزول بإذن الله  ففي حال البيع نضع الستوب 1.0496 او 507 من بعد مراقبه   في حال الشراء باختراق 1.0495 او 1.0507 ندخل شراء   والستوب 1.0430 او 1.0450  ومن يرغب الشراء من السعر الحالي يضع نفس الستوب للشراء ومراقبة ماذكرته  والباقي كما بالتوصية  والله اعلم من اجمل الفرص بالوقت الحالي فيها مايقارب من 1200 نقطة  اذا توفقنا بها بإذن الله  فالان السعر قريب من البيع والشراء فليس نه مخاطرة المهم اللالتزام بما بذكرته بالتوصية وما ذكرته الان ومتابعتها باقي الايام المهم من يرغب الدخول بها يحفظها لديه بالمفضلة والله الموفق

----------


## Scarface

أخي الجميل. 
يسعد الله صباحك ويفتح على أبواب النور والرحمة والرزق والمغفرة. 
وهذا شارت الكندي ين وأنا ارتقب عن كثب ويش راح يصير. 
الآن هو جداً قريب لمنطقة الدعم القوية ومنها إن شاء الله نعرف على وين رايح. 
أنا أطالع أيضا عملة الدولار ين والدولار-كندي لتأكيد ذلك. 
وبالتوفيق

----------


## أروى4

> عندى مجنون شراء من 144.77
> و باوند شراء من 1.6146
> ما رأيك؟
> وما رأيك باليورو؟

 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> هذه التوصية وضعتها من قبل أمس ونوهت عليه امس والان انوه عليها  هو نزل للــ 1.0367 وارتد منها   فالتوصية قائمة لازالت والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0458  الان مراقبة التالي فيحال لم يخترق 1.0495 ثم 1.0507 فهو للنزول بإذن الله  ففي حال البيع نضع الستوب 1.0496 او 507 من بعد مراقبه   في حال الشراء باختراق 1.0495 او 1.0507 ندخل شراء   والستوب 1.0430 او 1.0450  ومن يرغب الشراء من السعر الحالي يضع نفس الستوب للشراء ومراقبة ماذكرته  والباقي كما بالتوصية  والله اعلم من اجمل الفرص بالوقت الحالي فيها مايقارب من 1200 نقطة اذا توفقنا بها بإذن الله   فالان السعر قريب من البيع والشراء فليس نه مخاطرة المهم اللالتزام بما بذكرته بالتوصية وما ذكرته الان ومتابعتها باقي الايام المهم من يرغب الدخول بها يحفظها لديه بالمفضلة والله الموفق

   نسيت نقطة مهمه مجرد يخترق  1.0507 فاللصعود مالم يخترقها للنزول حتى النقطة 1.0495 تلغى  فمتوقع مواصلة الصعود حتى 1.1000 مو شرط يرتد من 1.0620 او 1.0707  فالصعود للــ 1.1000 + - تقريبا هو سيد الموقف والارتداد احتمال ضعيف ولكن لابد من ذكره  من الهدف 1.1000 تقريبا متوقع منها النزول بإذن الله للــ 1.0200/1.0300   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

لحضات اخوتي سارد بعد لحضات 
حتى اتاكد من المجنون والكندي ين

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكندي ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 85.40  انا بكتب لكم شرح مفصل للتوصية حتى تستفيدو منها ومتابعتها صعود ونزول واستغرب بعض الاخوة تفوت عليه الفرص يريد توصية معلبه  وهذه توصية معلبة ومغلفة بسولفان  التوصية شراء من اي سعر ترغب الدخول منه   الستوب 83.30  الاهداف بإذن الله 91 // 93 // 94.40  ------------------------------  التوصية مشروحه   فوق 85 متوقع صعود للـ 86 + - تقريبا او 86.50 تقريبا  المهم في حال لم يخترق 86.86 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب او نقطة الارتداد من احدهم متوقع يرتد نزول للـ 84.50 /84 تقريبا مراقبته والدخول شراء من اقرب نقطة للـ 83.30 في حال نزل بعد الاهداف او شراء ووضع الستوب الذي يناسبكم او83.30 في حال لم يرتد واخترق 86.86 امامه نقطة 87.38 اما يخترقها او يرتد قبلها  في حال ارتد نضعها نفسها 87.38 الستوب ومراقبته المجال مفتوح له نزول لل 83.40 واحتمال نزول لبناء موجه تصحيحه ومواصلة الصعود في حال اختراقها نتقابل عند الاهداف بإذن الله  المتوقع والله اعلم بيواصل صعود بدون تصحيح حتى اختراق 87.38 وليست مؤاكدة  انما التصحيح وارد والاستمرار بالصعود وارد وكنسبة 60% مواصلة صعود بدون تصحيح 40% يصحح فمن يرغب يتتبع التوصية ومن يرغب بالشراء من اي نقطة تناسبه مع اللالتزام بالستوب  والستوب ثابت لا تغير بتاتاً 83.30  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 للمشاااااااهدة والله الموفق  المهم الستوب 83.30 ممكن بعض التغير خوفاً من فرق برامج التداول 83.25 للاحتياط  السعر الحالي 83.77 للمراقبة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> عندى مجنون شراء من 144.77
> و باوند شراء من 1.6146
> ما رأيك؟
> وما رأيك باليورو؟

 اروى لم انتبه لسؤالك أسف  انتي سألتيني عن المجنون والاسترالي نيوزلندي واجبت عليكي  المجنون رفعت التوصية ولازالت كما هي المهم الستوب المذكور بالتوصية 143.20 فأنتي دخولك متاخره من فوق المفروض التقاطه من اقرب نقطة للستوب يا 144 او 143.20  فنصيحة لاتستعجلي بالدخول ولو ذهبت التوصية الحمد لله بضع يومياً عشرات التوصيات بتروح واحدة في اخرى  فوات ربح ولاخسارة ولكن بإذن الله انك بتطلعي بربح مجدي يسعدك  بالنسبة للكيبل اما تضعي الستوب 1.6075 او 1.6045  فكسر 1.6076 احتمال الارتداد واحتمال لا ولكن 1.6045 كسرها والله اعلم بيلغى الصعود   وفي حال كسر 1.6076 ولم يكسر 1.6045 فيجب الحذر منه حتى يخترق 1.6330 بكذا نطمئن على الصعود او اغلاق يوم فوق 1.6248 والله اعلم

----------


## أروى4

> اروى لم انتبه لسؤالك أسف  انتي سألتيني عن المجنون والاسترالي نيوزلندي واجبت عليكي  المجنون رفعت التوصية ولازالت كما هي المهم الستوب المذكور بالتوصية 143.20 فأنتي دخولك متاخره من فوق المفروض التقاطه من اقرب نقطة للستوب يا 144 او 143.20  فنصيحة لاتستعجلي بالدخول ولو ذهبت التوصية الحمد لله بضع يومياً عشرات التوصيات بتروح واحدة في اخرى  فوات ربح ولاخسارة ولكن بإذن الله انك بتطلعي بربح مجدي يسعدك  بالنسبة للكيبل اما تضعي الستوب 1.6075 او 1.6045  فكسر 1.6076 احتمال الارتداد واحتمال لا ولكن 1.6045 كسرها والله اعلم بيلغى الصعود    وفي حال كسر 1.6076 ولم يكسر 1.6045 فيجب الحذر منه حتى يخترق 1.6330 بكذا نطمئن على الصعود او اغلاق يوم فوق 1.6248 والله اعلم

  لا عليك بس انا بالفعل عندى صفقات من هذه النقاط

----------


## osha_ahmed

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6141 ارجو التركيز بما اكتب بصدق صحيت من النوم على شأن اشوف اغلاق الساعة الواحدة لا اتمنى بأن اكون سبب بخسارة احد انما من يرغب به اتباع ماهو مكتوب بالنقطة بالاول بحثت بجميع الطرق للنزول لم اجد الا الصعود هو الغالب ولست اكبر من السوق  فيه موجه صغير بتقول كسر 1.6125 ساذهب للـ 1.6055 هل تذهب لهدفها الله اعلم بالغالب الموجات الصغيرة الاصابة والخطى وارد بها ولكن لابد من اخذ لها حساب واحتمال تكسر 1.6125 ولاينزل لهدفه احتمال ارتداد من 1.6100 + - تقريبا واحتمال ارتداد من 1.6076  المهم يهمنا النقطة 1.6076 احتمال بعد كسر 1.6125 ينزل ويرتد من 1.6076 واحتمال يكسرها ويذهب للهدف 1.6055 اتوقع في حال نزل تحت 1.6125 ونزل بإن لاتكسر 1.6076 اذا كسرت بصراحه اتوقع نزول في نزول وننسى الصعود والله اعلم  في حال كسرت 1.6076 فنرجع للاهداف الهابطه والله اعلم مالم تكسر فالصعود هو سيد الموقف في حال كسرت 1.6076 الاهداف الحاليه بإذن الله 1.6055/1.5995/1.5895 الاهداف القادمه بإذن الله 1.5800/1.5635/1.5130  بالنهاية من داخل شراء فاما وضع الستوب 1.6124 او 1.6075 ومن يرغب بالشراء من السعر الحالي الستوب 1.6124 ومن يرغب بالشراء في حال نزل يراقب 1.6076 في حال لم تكسر يدخل شراء والستوب 1.6075  في حال ماكسرت 1.6124 فاول اهدافه الصاعدة بإذن الله 1.6360/1.6400  مجرد يصل للـ 1.6330 ثقو تمام الثقة بإذن الله سيذهب لباقي الاهداف كما بالتوصية الاساسيه مجرد اختراق 1.6875 بإذن الله هاتشوفو اهداف  1.7100\1.7200\1.7500 والله الموفق   وهذا الشارت وضعته امس وذكرت مجرد اغلاق يوم فوق 1.6248 او اختراق 1.6330 سيذهب بإذن الله 1.7100 انما البارح بالمساء وضعت التوصية للكيبل وبصراحة استعجلت المفروض لو اغلق فوق 1.6248 انما كان الاغلاق 1.6241 بالرغم انه اخترق 1.6248    المفروض على الاقل اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات انما غلطة مني بصراحة  فالاعتراف بالحق فضيلة

 
اخى العزيز لقد وصل الزوج الى 1.6106  ولم يكسر 1.6076.... 
وارتد منها ...ان شاء الله الى صعود كما \كلات بلأعلى ؟

----------


## khaled71a

> نسيت نقطة مهمه مجرد يخترق  1.0507 فاللصعود مالم يخترقها للنزول حتى النقطة 1.0495 تلغى  فمتوقع مواصلة الصعود حتى 1.1000 مو شرط يرتد من 1.0620 او 1.0707  فالصعود للــ 1.1000 + - تقريبا هو سيد الموقف والارتداد احتمال ضعيف ولكن لابد من ذكره  من الهدف 1.1000 تقريبا متوقع منها النزول بإذن الله للــ 1.0200/1.0300   والله الموفق

 السلام عليكم 
اخى هو وصل قبل قليل الى 1.0501  
ومن بعدها رد فهل هذا دليل على الصعود ام على الهبوط
بارك الله فيك

----------


## solo90515

السلام عليكم، ما شاء الله عليك يا بو مروان تحليلات رائعة
أرجو التوفيق للجميع
وجزاك الله كل خير يا اخي

----------


## aljameel

> اخى العزيز لقد وصل الزوج الى 1.6106 ولم يكسر 1.6076.... 
> وارتد منها ...ان شاء الله الى صعود كما \كلات بلأعلى ؟

 إن شاء الله طالع لاخوف منه نحن معه وين مايروح الكيبل  كم وصل الان 1.6177 بس 7 نقاط  1.6177+7=1.6184 اقولك مبروك اول هدف بإذن الله 1.6230 مجرد وصلنا للهدف بإذن الله سيذهب بنا لهدف اخر متوقع بإذن الله 1.6330 باختراق 1.6284 ومجرد يوصل بإذن الله 1.6330 اقولك مبروووووووووك  ونتقابل فوووووووق يالكيبل  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> اخى هو وصل قبل قليل الى 1.0501 
> ومن بعدها رد فهل هذا دليل على الصعود ام على الهبوط
> بارك الله فيك

 اخي بالنسبة للدولار فرنك والله اعلم  النقطة 1.0507 هي من تحدد الصعود والنزول  باختراقها صاعد مالم تخترق فهو للنزول  
فأنت العب معه صعود ونزول مالم يخترقها بيع وهي الستوب  
وهكذا فكانت فرصة عند 501 فانا ذكرت من يرغب شراء يضع الستوب 550
وكان سعره عند 558 وذكرت 507 مالم تخترق بيع وهي الستوب 
بالنهاية هذه فرص يجب أن لاتفوت بستوب صغير جداً 
الان ممكن نشوفه عند 1.0200 وممكن عند 9600 وممكن يرتد 
كل شي جائز والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم، ما شاء الله عليك يا بو مروان تحليلات رائعة
> أرجو التوفيق للجميع
> وجزاك الله كل خير يا اخي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي  
والله يرزق الجميع

----------


## أروى4

> إن شاء الله طالع لاخوف منه نحن معه وين مايروح الكيبل  كم وصل الان 1.6177 بس 7 نقاط  1.6177+7=1.6184 اقولك مبروك اول هدف بإذن الله 1.6230 مجرد وصلنا للهدف بإذن الله سيذهب بنا لهدف اخر متوقع بإذن الله 1.6330 باختراق 1.6284 ومجرد يوصل بإذن الله 1.6330 اقولك مبروووووووووك  ونتقابل فوووووووق يالكيبل  والله اعلم

 بارك الله فيك يا ابو مروان و يجزيك الجنة

----------


## mohamed/mido

ممكن نظرتك للمجنون الان وخلال الساعه القادمه؟؟
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن نظرتك للمجنون الان وخلال الساعه القادمه؟؟   وجزاك الله خيرا

 اخي أسف على التاخير لبعدي عن الجهاز  والله اعلم المجنون بينزل للنقطة 144.80 + - ومنها يرتد بإذن الله للــ 145.80 + -   لو واصل صعود امامه هدف اخر بإذن الله 145.95 اختراق 146.10 سيذهب بإذن الله للــ 146.50 + - ومنها مراقبة النقطة 146.65 اما يخترقها او يرتد للنزول والله اعلم  المهم هو الان نزل للـ 144.95 لا اعرف هل اكتفى بذلك ام ينزل للنقطة 144.80  والله الموفق

----------


## khaled71a

هل فيه خبر على الباوند ممكن ينزله الى تحت ؟

----------


## mohamed/mido

> اخي أسف على التاخير لبعدي عن الجهاز  والله اعلم المجنون بينزل للنقطة 144.80 + - ومنها يرتد بإذن الله للــ 145.80 + -   لو واصل صعود امامه هدف اخر بإذن الله 145.95 اختراق 146.10 سيذهب بإذن الله للــ 146.50 + - ومنها مراقبة النقطة 146.65 اما يخترقها او يرتد للنزول والله اعلم  المهم هو الان نزل للـ 144.95 لا اعرف هل اكتفى بذلك ام ينزل للنقطة 144.80  والله الموفق

 جزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيك وزادك علما  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## sedra1063

طلع الخبر سلبي ومالحظت تاثير

----------


## aljameel

> هل فيه خبر على الباوند ممكن ينزله الى تحت ؟

 اخي ليس لدي خبرة بالاخبار انا بتكلم بالمؤاشرات  
واحتمال الخبر يرفعه فوق بدل تحت كل شي جائز 
والحذر واجب من الاخبار فسلاحنا الاتكال على الله ثم الستوب 
والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## khaled71a

> بارك الله فيك يا ابو مروان و يجزيك الجنة

 مبروك الهدف الاول

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6225 هو وصل بالصعود للــ 1.6243 ومبروووووك للجميع  الان لنطمئن على الصعود يجب اختراق 1.6248 باختراقها بإذن الله امامنا نقطة 1.6267 اما يرتد منها او يخترقها ويصعد لنقطة 1.6284 فاما يرتد منها او يخترقها ويصعد للــ 1.6330 وهي الاهم بوصلنا لها نقول مبروك دخلنا الموجه الصاعده   النقاط التي ذكرتها مهمة جدا فلابد من اختراق 1.6248 حتى نطمئن ومنها يصعد لل 1.6267 او باقي النقاط الاخرى فاي نزول مناحدهم فيعتبر نزول للتصحيح وهذا لايزعج  ثم معاودة الصعود فيكون النزول لل 1.6220 + - تقريبا كتصحيح ومنها يرتد صعود اما للهدف 1.6330 او 1.6360 او1.6400  اما في حال لم يخترق 1.6248 فيجب الحذر فاحتمال ينزل بعض الشي ثما يصعد ولكن في حال نزل تحت 1.6180 اخذ الحذر منه ثم كسر 1.6150/55 فحتمال النزول مرة اخرى فيتكون هدف نزول للــ 1.6020 هل يذهب له ام لا الله اعلم والباقي كما بالتوصية الاساسيه والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5653  الان فوق 1.5600 /1.5610عنده هدف بإذن الله 1.5707 اختراق 1.5717 بإذن الله لهدف اول 1.5845 وهدف ثاني بإذن الله 1.5930  فاحتمال يواصل بعد 1.5930 للــ 1.6015 او قريب منها المهم من احدهم يرتد نزول للتصحيح الموجه الصاعدة لمواصلة الصعود بإذن الله لا اهداف ابعد كالــ 1.6200 بإذن الله   والله الموفق

----------


## khaled71a

> اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5653  الان فوق 1.5600 /1.5610عنده هدف بإذن الله 1.5707 اختراق 1.5717 بإذن الله لهدف اول 1.5845 وهدف ثاني بإذن الله 1.5930  فاحتمال يواصل بعد 1.5930 للــ 1.6015 او قريب منها المهم من احدهم يرتد نزول للتصحيح الموجه الصاعدة لمواصلة الصعود بإذن الله لا اهداف ابعد كالــ 1.6200 بإذن الله   والله الموفق

 متابع

----------


## aljameel

> يورو فرنك ولا دولار فرنك
> اعتقد الرقم رقم الدولار فرنك

 اخي خالد هذا نقاط  اليورو استرالي  
لا تلخبط مابينهم الله يسعدك

----------


## aljameel

الدولار فرنك السعر الحالي 1.0482 مكراقبة النقطة 1.0507  اختراقها صعود مالم يخترقها للنزول  تقريبا الكيبل عكس الدولار فرنك بالغالب انما في حال الدولار فرنك اخترق 1.0507 احتمال الكيبل ينزل وليس مؤاكد انما هم بالغالب عكس بعض فهي تساعد فقط  والله الموفق

----------


## FLEX ZEE

ابو مروان  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   ماهو رايك  في اليورو فرنك  هل يمكن شرائه الان

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4722 مراقبة الافتتاح مالم يخترق 1.4745 فهو للبيع والستوب 1.4746 الهدف بإذن الله 1.4630 للـ1.4610 مراقبة النقطة 1.4607 في حال كسرت مزيد من النزول  في حال لم تكسر ندخل شراء والستوب نفسها 1.4607 والهدف القناعة بالاول والثاني تقريبا 1.4750 وقابل للزيادة والله اعلم والله الموفق

  

> ابو مروان السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ماهو رايك في اليورو فرنك هل يمكن شرائه الان

 هلا اخي  
هذه التوصية وضعتها له يوم الاحد قبل افتتاح السوق  
بصراحة هذا الجوز ممل جداً بالحركة فاذا رغبت به هذه توصيته بيع والشراء من النقطة التي حددتها له والخيار لك

----------


## aljameel

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    الاسترالي نيوزلندي والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.2497  هذا الجوز للمرة الثانية اوصي علية من قبل شهور وصيت عليه كهدف من 1000 للــ 1400 رأس وكتفين والحمد لله جاب هدفه على ما اتذكر  الان نراقب الافتتاح في حال لم يكسر 1.2460 وهي الستوب للشراء  ندخل شراء والهدف بإذن الله 1.2650  في حال كسر 1.2460 ثم كسر كسر 1.2430  فالشراء يتم من 1.2340 1.2335 او من اقرب نقطة لها  والستوب 1.2320  والهدف نفسه بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  --------------------- 
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   الحمد لله نزل للـــ 1.2479 ولم يكسر 1.2460   اتمنى انكم أستفدتم منه ومبروووووك لمن دخل به  الان مجرد يصعد فوق 1.2560 رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول  واتوقع من دخل به كان دخوله من 1.2480 + -   المهم من دخل به تحت 500 مجرد يصعد فوق 550 تقديم الستوب    والله الموفق  --------------------------  هلا اختى اروى هذه التوصية كتبتها من قبل للاسترالي نيوزلندي ومن بعدها كتبت تعليق بعد وصوله للهدف الحمد لله بصراحة بحثت ولم اجدها اتذكر اني ذكرت في حال لم تكسر 1.2621 فهو للصعود وهدف مفتوح وفي حال انكسرت متوقع نزول وذكرت نقطة شراء بستوب نقطة ونفس الشي باختراق 1.2621 الهدف مفتوح  والان اقول متوقع صعوده بإذن الله للــ 1.2760 تقريبا احتمال يصعد بعض الشى لو واصل بعد 760  المهم تحت 1.2800 متوقع نزول للتصحيح تقريبا عند 1.2635   ومنها يرتد صعود لهدف بإذن الله 1.2820  اختراق 1.2840 بإذن الله سيذهب للــ 1.30000000  فممكن البيع في حال ارتد ووضع الستوب المناسب لك  والشراء في حال نزل وارتد ووضع الستوب المناسب لك   السعر الحالي 1.2738 المهم لو صعد اعلى من 1.2760 تحت 1.2838 متوقع ارتداد للتصحيح  اما للنقطة 1.2635 او 1.2650 تقريبا ومنها الشراء بستوب صغير  والله الموفق 
------------------------------  التوصية من قبل افتتاح السوق يوم الاحد وارفقت مشاركة اخرى يوم الاثنين والثلاثاء واليوم الصباح ارفقة مشاركة اخرة رد على احدالاخوات   والحمد لله وصل السعر بالتمام والكمال عند1.2760 وارتد منها نزول ووصل السعر 1.2665 والسعر الحالي 1.2684 المفروض التصحيح عند 1.2630 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد صعود اما في حال ارتد الان من السعر 1.2665 فلا يعتبر تصحيح في حال صعد ولم ينزل لنقطة التصحيح سيصعد بإذن الله للــ 1.2808 ومنها يرتد للتصحيح عند 1.2650 + - تقريبا ومنها يصعد لاهدافه كما بالمشاركة الاخيرة بإذن الله في حال لم يصعد ونزل للـ بعد 1.2665 للــ 1.2630 + - تقريبا فيعتبر تصحيح ومتوقع الارتداد للاهداف بإذن الله المهم من دخل به يراقب ماكتبته الان من نقاط والاهداف كما هي بإذن الله والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا_

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم 
كيفك اخي الجميل إن شاء الله بخير
الحقيقة إني عم تابعك من مدة وماشاء الله عليك أسلوب ممتاز الله يزيدك.
وحاليا أنا مهتم بفرصة الفرنك اتمنى من الله ان يكتب لنا فيها الخير 
وحاليا السعر تقريبا عند ال 1.0470 شو رأيك ندخل بيع والستوب 1.0510 ولا نستنا الإغلاق اليومي
لأنو بصراحة شكله ناوي يودع القمم
وشكرا لك مقدما

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 144.45  في حال كسر 144.25 سيذهب بإذن الله لهدف 143.30 من الهدف اما يرتد كما ذكرت بالتوصية الاساسية عليه المهم 143.20 يجب الا تكسر وهي الستوب للشراء في حال كسرت سيذهب بإذن الله للــ 142.60 ويكون والله اعلم مشواره نزول في نزول  الان في حال لم تكسر 144.25 وهي الستوب للشراء سيذهب بإذن الله لا اول هدف وهو 146.15 مجرد وصولنا للــ 146.10 هذه مؤاشر اول باغلاق الموجه الهابطة من بعد الهدف امامه 146.65 باختراقها سيذهب لهاي 147.30 باختراقها مؤاشر ثاني لنهاية الموجه الهابطة اختراق 147.90 ندخل بموجه صاعده بإذن الله واهدافها قد تصل بها للـ 149 و 150 و152 و153 و154 والله اعلم  المهم مراقبة النقطة 144.25 كسرها بيع  ووضع الستوب مناسب لكم لم تكسر شراء وهي الستوب للشراء  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> كيفك اخي الجميل إن شاء الله بخير
> الحقيقة إني عم تابعك من مدة وماشاء الله عليك أسلوب ممتاز الله يزيدك.
> وحاليا أنا مهتم بفرصة الفرنك اتمنى من الله ان يكتب لنا فيها الخير 
> وحاليا السعر تقريبا عند ال 0.0470 شو رأيك ندخل بيع والستوب 0.0510 ولا نستنا الإغلاق اليومي
> لأنو بصراحة شكله ناوي يودع القمم
> وشكرا لك مقدما

   هلا اخي وحياك الله وبخدمتك والجميع  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم  النقطة 1.0507 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول  فأنت العب معه نزول وصعود مالم تخترق 1.0507 فهو للنزول اخترقها صعود   غير هذا الكلام مافيه   هو فيه مايقارب 1200 نقطة بإذن الله  نبي ناخذهم منه + نضارب معه وناخذ منه 40 و 50 و70 نقطة ونجمع فوق 1200 حتى يقرر مصيره بالنقطة 1.0507 والله اعلم  موفق بإذن الله

----------


## صاحب هدف

مشكور يامعلم على الرد ..بس كان قصدي إني ما تفوت الفرصة حاليا السعر قريب
على كل حال إن شاء الله يصعد شوية ونتوكل على الله
بس عندي سؤال ..عندما تتحدث عن الكسر تقصد حركة السعر بس ولا إغلاق ساعة
وألف شكر لك أخي الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> مشكور يامعلم على الرد ..بس كان قصدي إني ما تفوت الفرصة حاليا السعر قريب
> على كل حال إن شاء الله يصعد شوية ونتوكل على الله
> بس عندي سؤال ..عندما تتحدث عن الكسر تقصد حركة السعر بس ولا إغلاق ساعة
> وألف شكر لك أخي الجميل

 اخي اقصد بكسر او اختراق ولو بنقطة كافيه لتقرير المصير ليس اغلاق لا ساعة ولا غير ساعة  شوف هو له 24 ساعة يتداول مابين 1.0500 و 1.0445   فانت راقب النقطة 1.0507 في حال اقترب منها ولم يخترقها تبيع وهي الستوب   نزل تحت فراقب النقطة 1.0445 في حال لم تكسر فادخل شراء وضع الستوب نفسها او 440 وكلما صعد ارفع الستوب  في حال نزل تحت 445 راقب النقطة 430 تقريبا في حال لم تكسر هي الستوب   كسر 1.0366 فاعرف انه نازل بإذن الله وارجع للتوصية فيها كل النقاط موضحة  وهكذااااااااااا والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> هلا اخي   والله اعلم هدفه بإذن الله الان 9720  وبصراحه له اهداف ابعد من هذا الهدف توصله قريب من 9900  اختراق 9910 بإذن الله هدفه 1.0300  ومتوقع منها يبداء نزول لموجه هابطة والله اعلم  المهم الهدف 9720 فوقها خير وبركة  الستوب 9511 او ضع الستوب المناسب لك  السعر الحالي 9597   والله الموفق

   هذه التوصية للاسترالي كندي سألني احد الاخوة عنه فاجبت عليه اليوم  نسيتها فلابد من الاستفادة منها حرام يضيع التحليل بدون أستفادة  السعر الحالي 9551  المهم الستوب 9510 او 9500  والستوب المهم هو 9445  وبإذن الله لاهدافه فلا خوف منه استغلال اي نزول للشراء  او الشراء من السعر الحالي 9551 فراقبو وتوكلو على الله  والله الموفق

----------


## محمد ابوالعز

اخى العزيز الجميل..باختصار كده اخوك متورط فى صفقة شرا يورو ين من50 130 ..وعززت كتير..والعمليه بتتحول من سئ لأسوأ ..باقى 100 نقطه بالضبط والمارجن كول قرب يزور اخوك..ارشدنى يا وزير وقوللى وجهة نظرك فى ابن اللذين ده..رايح على فين بالضبط؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخى العزيز الجميل..باختصار كده اخوك متورط فى صفقة شرا يورو ين من50 130 ..وعززت كتير..والعمليه بتتحول من سئ لأسوأ ..باقى 100 نقطه بالضبط والمارجن كول قرب يزور اخوك..ارشدنى يا وزير وقوللى وجهة نظرك فى ابن اللذين ده..رايح على فين بالضبط؟؟

 والله ما اعرف ايش اقولك 
ولكن نصيحة لاتعمل تعزيز والتزم بالستوب مهما كانت الخسارة الستوب هو الحامي بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى 
ساكون معك صريح بما ارى والله اعلم 
انا امامي هدف الان بكسر اللو 125.20 سيذهب للــ 124.75 فاحتمال يكون نهاية النزول او ينزل للهدف الثاني  
وامامي هدف بيقول تحت 126.50 سأذهب للــ 123.75 ومنها والله اعلم يكون نهاية النزول 
فهذه الحقيقة التي امامي هل يذهب ام لا الله اعلم 
في حال لم يكسر اللو 125.20 فيه أمل بالصعود

----------


## aymanforex

ابو مروان حبيبنا 
صفقة الكندى - ين اللى كنا فتحنها هل من تغير للستوب 83.35
برجاء تحليل مبسط اذ امكن 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## sniper84

> اخى العزيز الجميل..باختصار كده اخوك متورط فى صفقة شرا يورو ين من50 130 ..وعززت كتير..والعمليه بتتحول من سئ لأسوأ ..باقى 100 نقطه بالضبط والمارجن كول قرب يزور اخوك..ارشدنى يا وزير وقوللى وجهة نظرك فى ابن اللذين ده..رايح على فين بالضبط؟؟

 ربنا يوفقك وتطلع بأقل خسائر

----------


## سالزبورغ

السلام عليكم 
اخوي الغالي 
انا داخل الدولار فرنك من امس  ولما شفت موضوعك تحمست لموضوع اختراق 0507  وهو الان كسرها   
سؤالي لك اذا تكرمت  اين ضع الاستوب الامثل   وانا بأذن الله في حال ماضرب الاستوب ناوي اصبر الى 1.100 
شكرا لك

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم اخي الجميل شو وضع الفرنك حاليا فوق 1.0510

----------


## Angel2010

مسالخير معلم جميل : انا بتشكرك اكثير على توصياتك الذهبيه والله يحفظك ويحميك من كل شر
بصراحه مالحقت توصيتك الاخيره للوضع اللحالي للمجنون لما كان 144.45 وانه شراء ..الخ 
انا بدي اعرف از سمحت هل هناك نقطه معينه اقدر اقتح الهج ع البايات ... تاكد الطلووع للمجنووون..
وزا ممكن بالعاده انتي توصياتك متى بتنزلها او هل فيه وقت معين بتتواجد فيه 
وشكرا الك اكتير

----------


## Angel2010

اسف مو لجميل بالغلط .... السؤال وجه للأستاذ الجمال مع كل اشكر والاحترام

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم جميعا 
لحضاااااات وسأشرح توصية الدولار فرنك بشرح مفصل وبشارت 
من دخل به ولم يتفهم ما اقصد يسأل وانا اجيب 
اقصد من الشرح على شأن تنسوه حتى بلوغ اهدافه بإذن الله وتفكرو بغيره اوووووكي

----------


## khaled71a

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وصبحك الله بالخير والسعاده

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعرالحالي 1.0497  الاحتمال الاقوى  اولا متشكل عليه دبل بوتوم على الاسبوعي هدفه بإذن الله 1.1000 احتمالات هدف الدبل بوتوم اما احد خطوط الترند الملون باللون الازرق او الاحمر او اول قمة 1.1000 لو صعد فوق اول قمة متوقع صعوده للقمة الثانية 1.1700 القمم انا واضع عليها خط برتقالي   الاحتمال المتوسط لديه موجه صاعده A /B /C  هذه الموجه مرقمة بالشارت باللون الازرق C = 1.0707 هدف   الاحتمال الاضعف موجه هابطة مرقمة بالشارت 1/2/3/4  وهي الان صاعده للتصحيح الرقم 4 فتصحيح الموجه عند النقطة 1.0620 واحتمال بين النقطتين 1.0620 للـ 1.0700 في حال صححت وارتد نزول سوف يذهب لايجاد الرقم 5  والرقم 4 يكون نقطة الارتداد  و5 عند النقطة تقريبا 9600/9500 بشرط كسر خط الترند السفلي باللون الاصفر  خط الترند ذاللون الاصفر يمثل تقريبا 1.0220 + - تقريبا   الان في حال صعد لهدف الدبل بوتوم اما 1.1000 او ارتد من احد خطوط الترند العلويه ذا اللون الازرق او الاحمر وارتد نزول فيكون هدفه نزول بإذن الله خط الترند ذااللون الاصفر  تقريبا من 1.0200 للــ 1.0300 اذا اخترق خطوط الترند العلوية الازرق والاحمر والنقطة 1.1021 فسيذهب بإذن الله للـ 1.2260 من بعدها اما للقمة الثانية او يقترب منها والقمة الثانية تمثل 1.1740 والله اعلم  موجه مرقمة بـ A B C اللون الاحمر هذه موجته العامه فأنا وضعت الـ C تحت قاع الدبل بوتوم داخل الدائرة على اساس انها نهاية للنزول وصعود لبناء موجه صاعدة تكون صح الموجه بوصوله لهدف الدبل بوتوم المهم فوق 1.0707 كتبتها لا يضاحها وحتى لا تلتبسو بها   الستوب للشراء اما 1.0360 او خط الترند السفلي او ضعو مايناسبكم والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا المهم هذه هي نقاط واهداف توصية الدولار فرنك بجميع الاحتمالات فأنا وضعتها حتى تستفيدو منها نقاط وعلم وربح بإذن الله ويكون الدخول بقناعه تامه ومعرفة خريطة الطريق لها المهم الاحتفاظ بالصفحة لديكم بالمفضلة حتى تتم متابعتها ورجاء خاص عدم الاستعجال بجني الربح لايعني ارتداد من نقطة يعني نزول بعض الارتدادات تكون لا اهداف موجات صغيره او مقاومات فيرتد بعض الشب ثم يصعد فلن يفلت منا صعود ولا نزول الذي لا يحصل على الاقل من الف نقطة اقوله اعتزل الفوركس يصعد ينزل نحن معه وين مايروح بإذن الله

----------


## khaled71a

بارك الله فيك 
وتصبح على خير

----------


## aljameel

ومن يرغب يضع الستوب للدولار فرنك 1.0435  فالستوب جيد جدا وقوي بإذن الله

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم 
اخي الجميل الف شكر لك مجهود جبار الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ...آمين
توكلت على الله ودخلت شراء وستوب 1.0430 وهدف مفتوح حاليا أرجو من الله تعالى ان يوفقنا لما فيه الخير لنا .
أشكرك اخي الجميل ولنا لقاء غدا إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6973 مراقبته في حال اخترق 1.7020 ثم 1.7035  اهدافه بإذن الله بالترتيب 1.7065 / 1.7195 / 1.7230 / 1.7265 ومتوقع والله اعلم صعود للــ 1.7450 واكثر من هذا الهدف بإذن الله انما يهمنا اهدافنا ومن بعدها خير وبركة لمن يرغب بالبقاء به ومتابعته الستوب للشراء 1.6894 او ضعو مايناسبكم ومن يرغب ستوب قريب 1.6945 او 1.6935  في حال لم يخترق 1.7020 ثم 1.7035 فتكون احدهم الستوب للبيع  واهداف البيع بإذن الله  1.6890 /1.6800/1.6740 اختراق 1.6730 بإذن الله اهداف اخرى 1.6640 / 1.6600 /1.6535/ 1.6440  انا وضعت لكم كامل الاهداف وانتم لكم الخيار بكاملها او الاكتفاء باحدهم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي الجميل الف شكر لك مجهود جبار الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ...آمين
> توكلت على الله ودخلت شراء وستوب 1.0430 وهدف مفتوح حاليا أرجو من الله تعالى ان يوفقنا لما فيه الخير لنا .
> أشكرك اخي الجميل ولنا لقاء غدا إن شاء الله تعالى

  
جزاك الله خير  
موفق بإذن الله والله يكتب لنا ولك التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك 
> وتصبح على خير

 تصبح على خير اخي خالد

----------


## osha_ahmed

> السلام عليكم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6225 هو وصل بالصعود للــ 1.6243 ومبروووووك للجميع  الان لنطمئن على الصعود يجب اختراق 1.6248 باختراقها بإذن الله امامنا نقطة 1.6267 اما يرتد منها او يخترقها ويصعد لنقطة 1.6284 فاما يرتد منها او يخترقها ويصعد للــ 1.6330 وهي الاهم بوصلنا لها نقول مبروك دخلنا الموجه الصاعده   النقاط التي ذكرتها مهمة جدا فلابد من اختراق 1.6248 حتى نطمئن ومنها يصعد لل 1.6267 او باقي النقاط الاخرى فاي نزول مناحدهم فيعتبر نزول للتصحيح وهذا لايزعج  ثم معاودة الصعود فيكون النزول لل 1.6220 + - تقريبا كتصحيح ومنها يرتد صعود اما للهدف 1.6330 او 1.6360 او1.6400  اما في حال لم يخترق 1.6248 فيجب الحذر فاحتمال ينزل بعض الشي ثما يصعد ولكن في حال نزل تحت 1.6180 اخذ الحذر منه ثم كسر 1.6150/55 فحتمال النزول مرة اخرى فيتكون هدف نزول للــ 1.6020 هل يذهب له ام لا الله اعلم والباقي كما بالتوصية الاساسيه والله الموفق

 اخى العزيز ...ماهو وضع الباوند الأن ...اريد الدخول شراء  
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> اخى العزيز ...ماهو وضع الباوند الأن ...اريد الدخول شراء  
> جزاك الله خيرا

 اخي الكيبل والله اعلم  بالاول كما مكتوب بالتوصية التي رفعتها بمشاركتك  الان النقاط كما هي   الصعود في حال له صعود بالاول يجب يصعد فوق 1.6200 ثم يخترق 1.6225 باختراقها مؤاشر ايجابي للصعود تاكيد الصعود باختراق 1.6248 والباقي كما هو مكتوب  هنا تنقلب الموجه الهابطة لصاعدة والله اعلم  اما حتى اللحظة فهو للنزول  تحت 1.6200/190 كما ذكرت هدفه بإذن الله 1.6020  وهدف اخر عند 1.5980 تقريبا بشرط من كسره للنقاط 1.6076 ثم 1.6045  ومجرد كسره للنقاط التي ذكرتها له اهداف اخر وابعد من ذلك والله اعلم وساذكرها بوقتها بإذن الله  كموجه عامه صاعدهمالم يكسر 1.6076 ثم 1.6045 فالكيبل بموجه صاعده والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## Dr_hodhod

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مساء الأنوار على الأستاذ الجميل وضيوفه
ممكن تقبلوني عضو معاكم في هذا الباب ونستفيد من خبراتكم الكبيره هنا 
وأنا الصراحه دي مش أول مره ليا أشوف توصياتكم وكلامكم الجميل لأن أخويا الأصغر مني كان مشترك هنا على الموقع وكان بيشتري ويبيع بالتوصيات لكن للأسف الحساب اتقفل لأخطاء كثيره ارتكبها البروكر من الشركه نفسها
عموما أنا طولت عليكم لكن إن شاء الله نفسي أبدأ معاكم وربنا يرزقنا كلنا.. 
سؤال للأستاذ الجميل شخصيا...
هل ترى أنا الفوركس فعلا مربح وليس فيه خساره كبيره؟؟؟ وأرجو الرد على سؤالي من خبرات حضرتك السابقه هل فعلا هو مربح (يعني أحسن من البنك والبورصه وغيره) 
لأني ليا مع الفوركس خبرات سابقه سيئه يعني والدي محفظته اتلكويديت مرتين وأخويا كمان فأعذرني أستاذي على أسئلتي الكتير
وشكراااا

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 144.45   في حال كسر 144.25 سيذهب بإذن الله لهدف 143.30 من الهدف اما يرتد كما ذكرت بالتوصية الاساسية عليه المهم 143.20 يجب الا تكسر وهي الستوب للشراء في حال كسرت سيذهب بإذن الله للــ 142.60 ويكون والله اعلم مشواره نزول في نزول  الان في حال لم تكسر 144.25 وهي الستوب للشراء سيذهب بإذن الله لا اول هدف وهو 146.15 مجرد وصولنا للــ 146.10 هذه مؤاشر اول باغلاق الموجه الهابطة من بعد الهدف امامه 146.65 باختراقها سيذهب لهاي 147.30 باختراقها مؤاشر ثاني لنهاية الموجه الهابطة اختراق 147.90 ندخل بموجه صاعده بإذن الله واهدافها قد تصل بها للـ 149 و 150 و152 و153 و154 والله اعلم  المهم مراقبة النقطة 144.25 كسرها بيع ووضع الستوب مناسب لكم لم تكسر شراء وهي الستوب للشراء   والله الموفق

 المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 145.55 لمن سأل عنه او من دخل به من البدية قريب من 143.20 او من دخل به من هذه المشاركة المرفوعه الان فوق 145 له هدف بإذن الله 146.20 ومن الهدف له اهداف اخرى كما هو مذكور بالتوصية والباقي كما بالتوصية المرفقة لا تغير المهم يخترق 145.80  الان يجيب اختراق 145.80 في حال لم يخترقها فممكن الاستفادة منه نزول وهي الستوب للبيع ولا للاستعجال احتمال يخترقها واهداف النزول كما ذكرت بالتوصية المرفقة   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> مساء الأنوار على الأستاذ الجميل وضيوفه
> ممكن تقبلوني عضو معاكم في هذا الباب ونستفيد من خبراتكم الكبيره هنا 
> وأنا الصراحه دي مش أول مره ليا أشوف توصياتكم وكلامكم الجميل لأن أخويا الأصغر مني كان مشترك هنا على الموقع وكان بيشتري ويبيع بالتوصيات لكن للأسف الحساب اتقفل لأخطاء كثيره ارتكبها البروكر من الشركه نفسها
> عموما أنا طولت عليكم لكن إن شاء الله نفسي أبدأ معاكم وربنا يرزقنا كلنا.. 
> سؤال للأستاذ الجميل شخصيا...
> هل ترى أنا الفوركس فعلا مربح وليس فيه خساره كبيره؟؟؟ وأرجو الرد على سؤالي من خبرات حضرتك السابقه هل فعلا هو مربح (يعني أحسن من البنك والبورصه وغيره) 
> لأني ليا مع الفوركس خبرات سابقه سيئه يعني والدي محفظته اتلكويديت مرتين وأخويا كمان فأعذرني أستاذي على أسئلتي الكتير
> وشكراااا

 هلا اخي وحياك الله بين اخوتك 
ساكتب لك بصراحة تامه 
الفوركس اذا تتعامل معه بالعقل فهو مفيد بإذن الله والارزاق بيد الله سبحانه وتعالى 
اولا وثانيا وثالثا وعاشرا الابتعاد عن الطمع 
ثم الاحتلراف بالدخول بتوزيع العقد على كذا منطقة دخول في حال فرضا العمله توصية  صعود فلو نزل بتعزز وهكذا طبعا في حال صعد الحمد لله ولو بجزء من العقد تذكر انه مكتوب لك من رب العالمين فلا تندم بتقول اخ لو دخلت بعقد كذا كنت ربحان كذا مجرد تصل لهذا الفكير ستنفذه بالمرات القادمه فتندم فلا يسيطر عليك الطمع
والاهم  الستوب هو الحامي بعد الله على حسابك لا تقول لا بيصعد او بينزل تعيش على أمل فهذا اكبر خطى يرتكب من بعض الاخوة فاكثرهم متعلقين الستوب حاول بقدر المستطاع يكون صغير وغير رهق للحساب 
لابد من معرفة ولو بخبرة بسيطة بالتحليل حتى على الاقل لم تدخل بتوصية تعرف متى تخرج
اعتمد على الله ثم نفسك فرضا انا او غيري من الاخوة من يضع التوصيات دخلت با احد التوصيات لابد بالاول من فهم التوصية قبل الدخول
اذا رأيت فرضا انا بوصي على عمله شراء غيري يوصي بيع فابتعد عن العمله ولو تثق بهم جميعا 
فالسوق ملئ بالفرص وكل ساعة تتوفر فرص  
وبالاخير ادخل ديمو باحساس حساب حقيقي لفترة على الاقل من شهر لثلاث اشهر
فأنت رأيت نجاح بنسبة بمعدل 15% شهريا فانت ناجح اما اذا رأيت خسارة او ربح 40 او 50 او اكثر % فاعرف انك على خطى من امرك فيجب اعادة حساباتك مرة اخرى فاما بالصدفه او طمع او عدم مبالاه لانه حساب ديمو 
والله الموفق

----------


## Dr_hodhod

شكرا أخي على الرد المفصل 
ولكن أنا ليس عندي خبره كافيه 
وليس عندي وقت للتعلم 
فهل ممكن أفتح حساب حقيقي وألتزم حرفيا بتوصيات أحد المحللين في الموقع وليكن (أنت والأستاذ ماجد)
ففي هذه الحاله ماذا سيكون حالي؟؟؟

----------


## osha_ahmed

اخى العزيز  
مكن تحليلك لليور  باوند...... 
اللهم اغفر لأمة المسلمين جميعا

----------


## رشدي

:015:  :015:  :015:  :015:   صباح الخيرات  جدول اليورو يلتزم بما قلته بالمللى  بارك الله فيك   للتذكرة هل البيع سيد الأمور ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو اليورو دولار الان   السعر الحالي 1.4090 تحت 1.4120 متوقع نزول له وهي الستوب للبيع او وضع الستوب الهاي الحالي 1.4097  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4020 و 1.3950  مالم يكسر 1.3937 فهو للصعود لا اهداف بعيدة والله اعلم  مراقبته عند الهدف 1.3950 مالم يكسر 1.3937 شراء وهي الستوب كسرها المجال مفتوح له بالنزول حتى 1.30000000  وهي تعويض إن شاء والتعويض من الله سبحانه وتعالى على كل من خسر من الكيبل   والله الموفق

   صباح الخير جميعا   يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع  هذه التوصية وضعتها لليورو دولار أمس صباحاً ولم اعلق عليها لهدف بنفسي كتبتها كان اخ بيقول انا خسران بالكيبل أين التعويض بالرغم لم يخسر لانه لم يضرب استوب  اصلاً والحمد لله الكل طلع منه ربحان امس واليوم ولم يخسر منه احد  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر وإن شاء الله كل يوم بتوفيق الله  والحمد لله تحققت اهداف التي وضعتها  كامله  الان هو كسر النقطة 1.3937 في الحاله هذه ننسى التصحيح الذي كنت بالبداية بتكلم فيه لانه نزل تحت نقاط التصحيح فألان والله اعلم اما نزول لبناء موجه جديدة صاعدة او بناء موجه هابطة وسنتابعه بإذن الله مع بعضنا بصراحة ارى اهداف تحت 1.3000 ولكن لا يجب الاخذ بها حتى نتاكد 100% منها ولكن المجال بعد كسر 1.3937 مفتوح له بالنزول للــ 1.3000000 والله اعلم  فاحتمال بنا الموجه من 1.3800 تقريبا واحتمال بناء الموجه من 1.3500 فكل سي وارد ومحتمل والله اعلم  الان بالوضع الحالي السعر الحالي 1.3985  المتوقع صعود تصحيحي لمواصلة النزول والله اعلم فمتوقع صعود للـ 1.4.040 + - تقريبا يجب مراقبته او 1.4000 + - تقريبا المهم تحت 1.4095 فهو للنزول فاما وضعها الستوب او ضعو نقطة الارتد  او ضعو مايناسبكم ولا للاستعجال والله الموفق  ومنها ارتداد للنزول لا اهداف اخرى والله اعلم  اهداف النزول والله اعلم في حال ارتد  من ضمن اهدافه وهي مفتاح باقي الاهداف 1.3885   من بعدها 1.3860 / 1.3800 / 1.3780 تقريبا بإذن الله  واحتمال 1.3760 بإذن الله  منه لو واصل نزول خليكم فيه والقناعه   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخيرات  جدول اليورو يلتزم بما قلته بالمللى  بارك الله فيك   للتذكرة هل البيع سيد الأمور ؟؟

  
هلا وغلا صباح النور والسرور 
بارك الله فيك اخي رشدي 
انا بس اصبح فيك اليوم بيطلع حلو بحلوتك بإذن الله 
ايش رأيك

----------


## aljameel

> اخى العزيز  
> مكن تحليلك لليور باوند...... 
> اللهم اغفر لأمة المسلمين جميعا

 هلا اخي  
انا كاتب له توصية بحثت عنها ولم اجدها انما على ماتذكر واضع له هدف عند 8590 
الان امامي هدف قريب 8575  
ولكن اتذكر بالتوصية فيها بيع ومن ثم شراء فيحتاج بعض الوقت لتحليل نفس التوصية 
وبصراحه هو مايستاهل بطئ بحركته ولكن ابشر ان ماوجدتها ساحلله مره اخرى بس احتاج بعض من الوقت ساعة او ساعتين 
والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

طول عمرك  وكلامك احلى من الشهد والعسل  
اللهم ما اجعل ايامك سعيدة بإذن الله  
سبقتك بجدول اليورو وانت تكتب التحليل  عليه هههههههه     
اقرأ افكارك مثل ما تقرأ انت الشارت

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل راقبوه الان في حال ما اخترق 1.6225 فالنزول هو الغالب له فممكن بيعه من اقرب نقطة للــ 1.6225  لو اختراقها من اقرب نقطة للــ 1.6248 وهي الستوب  هو بصعوده فوق 1.6225 احتمال يخترق 1.6248 واحتمال لا  فاخذ ذلك بالحسبان  السعر الحالي 1.6207  لا للاستعجال نراقب وندخل  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل راقبوه الان في حال ما اخترق 1.6225 فالنزول هو الغالب له فممكن بيعه من اقرب نقطة للــ 1.6225  لو اختراقها من اقرب نقطة للــ 1.6248 وهي الستوب  هو بصعوده فوق 1.6225 احتمال يخترق 1.6248 واحتمال لا  فاخذ ذلك بالحسبان  السعر الحالي 1.6207  لا للاستعجال نراقب وندخل   والله الموفق

   المهم في حال لم يخترق 1.6225 هي الستوب للبيع   في حال اخترقها اتوقع بيصعد للـ 1.6238 تقريبا ويرتد منها نزول والله اعلم  المهم الستوب لو صعد لها اما نقظة الارتداد او 1.6250  والربح بالقناعة   بالنزول مراقبة 1.6115 في حال ماكسرت شراء ووهي الستوب في حال كسرت نراقب 1.6098  وهي الستوب والاهم 1.6076 وهي الستوب  وهكذا معه فوق تحت حتى يقرر مصيره اما صعود او هبوط  والله الموفق  وللمعلومية مالم يكسر 1.6076 ثم 1.6045 فهو للصعود متوقع والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## waleed100

اخترق النقطة 225 بفارق نقطتين

----------


## aljameel

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 144.45_    _في حال كسر 144.25 سيذهب بإذن الله لهدف 143.30 من الهدف اما يرتد كما ذكرت بالتوصية الاساسية عليه المهم 143.20 يجب الا تكسر وهي الستوب للشراء_ _في حال كسرت سيذهب بإذن الله للــ 142.60 ويكون والله اعلم مشواره نزول في نزول_  _الان في حال لم تكسر 144.25 وهي الستوب للشراء سيذهب بإذن الله لا اول هدف وهو 146.15_ _مجرد وصولنا للــ 146.10 هذه مؤاشر اول باغلاق الموجه الهابطة_ _من بعد الهدف امامه 146.65 باختراقها سيذهب لهاي 147.30 باختراقها مؤاشر ثاني لنهاية الموجه الهابطة_ _اختراق 147.90 ندخل بموجه صاعده بإذن الله واهدافها قد تصل بها للـ 149 و 150 و152 و153 و154 والله اعلم_  _المهم مراقبة النقطة 144.25 كسرها بيع ووضع الستوب مناسب لكم لم تكسر شراء وهي الستوب للشراء_   _والله الموفق_  _0000000000000000000_   _المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 145.55 لمن سأل عنه او من دخل به من البدية قريب من 143.20 او من دخل به من هذه المشاركة المرفوعه_ _الان فوق 145 له هدف بإذن الله 146.20 ومن الهدف له اهداف اخرى كما هو مذكور بالتوصية_ _والباقي كما بالتوصية المرفقة لا تغير المهم يخترق 145.80_  _الان يجيب اختراق 145.80 في حال لم يخترقها فممكن الاستفادة منه نزول وهي الستوب للبيع ولا للاستعجال احتمال يخترقها_ _واهداف النزول كما ذكرت بالتوصية المرفقة_   _والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا_   _000000000000000_  _اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر_  _ومبروووووووووووك لمن دخل به_   _الان اما نقطة 146.86 اما يخترقها او يرتد نزول في حال اخترقها اما مه نقطة 147.35 اما يخترقها او يرتد في حال اخترقها متوقع مواصلة صعود وبالوصول للــ 147.90 نكون الحمد لله دخلنا الموجه الصاعده_  _الان السعر الحالي 146.45_  _راقبو النقاط التي ذكرتها في حال لم يخترق ممكن الاستفادة منه بيع والستوب نفسها او نقطة الارتداد والهدف القناعة واذا تاكد هدف ساذكره بإذن الله_  _هو باختراق 146.10 مؤاشراول باغلاق الموجه الهابطة ولكن الخوف من ارتداد قبل وصوله 147.90 فيمدد الموجه الهابطة ممكن نشوفه عند 140 اوكي واضح فنحن معه صعود ونزول ولايعني كلامي بانه نازل لا انما للاحتياط فانا موصي من الــ 143 عليه للشراء ولكن الحذر واجب_  _والله الموفق_

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 126.60  فأنا اهتميت فيه وهذا اليطلعت به  لحبي له واخوه لنا متعلقين فيه اتمنى أن افيد نفسي والجميع  بإذن الله وتوفيقه هو صعد الان لسعر 126.71  كفكرة عامه لديه هدف 123.75 بإذن الله فهو تحت 131.60 فالهدف قائم والله اعلم   الان نتكلم عن موجته هو بموجه هابطة فالان الصعود صعود تصحيحي لمواصلة النزول   المتوقع كالتالي بأن يصعد للـ 127.15 فاما يرتد منها او يواصل صعود ركزو هنا النقطة 127.15 ليست نقطة تصحيح فاي ارتداد منها معنى انه لم يصح النقطة 127.20 نقطة تصحيح  اوكي شايفين الفرق 5 نقاط بتفرق معه من بعدها يهمنا النقطة 127.35 فاما يخترقها او يرتد منها في حال ارتد هي الستوب للبيع ونراقبه بالنزول في حال نزل تحت 126 متوقع بيواصل نزول لهدف بإذن الله 124.25 من الهدف اما يواصل من بعده لهدفه 123.75 او يكتفى بذلك  المهم المتوقع نهاية الموجه فاما من 124 او 123.75 فممكن الاستفادة منه شراء والستوب 123.70 بعد مراقبه او ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم  في حال اخترق 127.35 فمتوقع صعوده للــ 128.20 لل 128.40 تقريبا ومنها ارتداد ونزول لهدفه بإذن الله 123.75  في حال ارتد بيع والستوب 128.50 او نقطة الارتداد  فلا للاستعجال احتمال يرتد من 128.35 بعض الشي ثم يصعد مرة اخرى الله اعلم  في حال واصل صعود فوق 128.50 فمتوقع مواصلة الصعود مجرد يخترق 129.03 بندخل بموجه صاعده بإذن الله وننسى النزول الذي تكلمت عنه وعندها لكل حادث حديث سنتكلم به بوقته   بالنهاية اما تكون 123.75 او قبله عند 124 نهاية الموجه او في حال نزل بعد 123.75 فمتوقع اهداف اخرى للنزول والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكندي ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 85.40  انا بكتب لكم شرح مفصل للتوصية حتى تستفيدو منها ومتابعتها صعود ونزول واستغرب بعض الاخوة تفوت عليه الفرص يريد توصية معلبه  وهذه توصية معلبة ومغلفة بسولفان  التوصية شراء من اي سعر ترغب الدخول منه   الستوب 83.30  الاهداف بإذن الله 91 // 93 // 94.40  ------------------------------  التوصية مشروحه   فوق 85 متوقع صعود للـ 86 + - تقريبا او 86.50 تقريبا  المهم في حال لم يخترق 86.86 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب او نقطة الارتداد من احدهم متوقع يرتد نزول للـ 84.50 /84 تقريبا مراقبته والدخول شراء من اقرب نقطة للـ 83.30 في حال نزل بعد الاهداف او شراء ووضع الستوب الذي يناسبكم او83.30 في حال لم يرتد واخترق 86.86 امامه نقطة 87.38 اما يخترقها او يرتد قبلها  في حال ارتد نضعها نفسها 87.38 الستوب ومراقبته المجال مفتوح له نزول لل 83.40 واحتمال نزول لبناء موجه تصحيحه ومواصلة الصعود في حال اختراقها نتقابل عند الاهداف بإذن الله  المتوقع والله اعلم بيواصل صعود بدون تصحيح حتى اختراق 87.38 وليست مؤاكدة  انما التصحيح وارد والاستمرار بالصعود وارد وكنسبة 60% مواصلة صعود بدون تصحيح 40% يصحح فمن يرغب يتتبع التوصية ومن يرغب بالشراء من اي نقطة تناسبه مع اللالتزام بالستوب  والستوب ثابت لا تغير بتاتاً 83.30  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الحمد لله نزل للـ 83.63 وارتد منها وبستوب صغير 33 نقطة  ومبروووووووووك لمن دخل به  الان نراقب التالي السعر الحالي 85.16 هو وصل بالصعود عند 85.22  الان امامنا نقطة 85.80 فهي منطقة تصحيح فاما منها يرتد نزول لهدف بإذن الله 83.40 واحتمال هدف اخر 82.50 فرضا اكتفى بالهدف الاول ندخل شراء والستوب كماهو مذكور 83.30 في حال واصل للهدف الثاني نراقبه فوق 82 متوقع تكون نهاية الموجه الهابطة او يواصل نزول وعندها لكل حادث حديث في حال واصل نزول لتاكيد النزول والارتداد بينزل تحت 85 وبالذات 84.80 فيكون نزول لاهدافه غير ذلك يكون نزول لتكوين موجه صغيره صاعده لمواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  في حال عند النقطة 85.80 واصل صعود او ارتد بعض الشي ثم واصل صعود وهو الاقرب كموجه بتقول بيواصل صعود ولكن لابد حساب لكل شي صعوده فوق 86 ثم واصل حتى 86.50 فمتوقع مواصلة الصعود كما بالتوصية لا هدافه ومجرد تاكد الصعود ساتكلم عنه بإذن الله بوقته ولكن كلما صعد فوق 86 يضعف التصحيح فيكون بيكون موجه صاعده بإذن الله  بالنهاية في حال واصل صعود بعد 86 فالتوصية كما هي باهدافها بإذن الله واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بوقته والله الموفق  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## yaserrr

ماشاء الله عليك الله يرزقك ويوفقك ويسهل امرك  
ماقصرت نهائيا  
اتمنى لنا ولك التوفيق

----------


## 7afeedo

اللهم لك الحمد حمداً طيباً مباركاً ما شاء الله تبارك الله ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله  أبومروان عيني عليك باااااااااااردة  تحية حلبية من القلب خالصة لك والله يوفقك دنيا وآخرة ويعطيك من عطائه ، ويجعل ما تقدم لإخوانك في ميزان حسناتك  آمين آمين آمين

----------


## sniper84

شكرا اخى الجميل على مجهودك فى التوصية
اتمنى اتوفيق للجميع فى توصية اليورو ين والكندى ين

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5653  الان فوق 1.5600 /1.5610عنده هدف بإذن الله 1.5707 اختراق 1.5717 بإذن الله لهدف اول 1.5845 وهدف ثاني بإذن الله 1.5930  فاحتمال يواصل بعد 1.5930 للــ 1.6015 او قريب منها المهم من احدهم يرتد نزول للتصحيح الموجه الصاعدة لمواصلة الصعود بإذن الله لا اهداف ابعد كالــ 1.6200 بإذن الله    والله الموفق

 السلام عليكم جكيعا  اليورو استرالي مرة اخرى والله اعلم  هذه توصية اليورو استرالي امس وضعتها بعد صعودة ولله الحمد عند 1.5745 وارتد نزول طبعا من قبل دخلنا به عند 1.5570 وذكرت لمواصلة الصعود لا بد يخترق 1.6750 المهم لم يخترقها ونزل مرة اخرى ونفس الشي عند 1.5717 بالتوصية المرفق لم يخترقها وصل للـ 1.5713 وارتد للسعر الحالي   الان السعر الحالي 1.5530 فرصة شراء مرة اخرى والله اعلم  مراقبته اما شراء من السعر الحالي او عند 1.5519 او عند 1.5505  الستوب بإذن الله 1.5500   في حال نزل تحت 1.5500 مراقبته من اقرب نقطة للــ 1.5465 شراء والستوب 1.5460  والاهداف كما هي بالتوصية المرفق وسنتابعه سوياُ مع بعضاً  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> اللهم لك الحمد حمداً طيباً مباركاً ما شاء الله تبارك الله ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله  أبومروان عيني عليك باااااااااااردة  تحية حلبية من القلب خالصة لك والله يوفقك دنيا وآخرة ويعطيك من عطائه ، ويجعل ما تقدم لإخوانك في ميزان حسناتك  آمين آمين آمين

 جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا اخى الجميل على مجهودك فى التوصية
> اتمنى اتوفيق للجميع فى توصية اليورو ين والكندى ين

 جزاك الله خير
والله يكتب الخير للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6973 مراقبته في حال اخترق 1.7020 ثم 1.7035  اهدافه بإذن الله بالترتيب 1.7065 / 1.7195 / 1.7230 / 1.7265 ومتوقع والله اعلم صعود للــ 1.7450 واكثر من هذا الهدف بإذن الله انما يهمنا اهدافنا ومن بعدها خير وبركة لمن يرغب بالبقاء به ومتابعته الستوب للشراء 1.6894 او ضعو مايناسبكم ومن يرغب ستوب قريب 1.6945 او 1.6935  في حال لم يخترق 1.7020 ثم 1.7035 فتكون احدهم الستوب للبيع  واهداف البيع بإذن الله  1.6890 /1.6800/1.6740 اختراق 1.6730 بإذن الله اهداف اخرى 1.6640 / 1.6600 /1.6535/ 1.6440  انا وضعت لكم كامل الاهداف وانتم لكم الخيار بكاملها او الاكتفاء باحدهم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  التوصية وضعتها البارح بالمساء ولله الحمد محققه مايقارب 100 نقطة  ومبرووووووك لمن دخل به وبإذن الله للاهداف  المهم بالموضوع في حال اغلق الاسبوع فوق 1.7035 والله اعلم المجال مفتوح له بالصعود  ومتوقع له صعود لاهداف مفتوحه ومحتمله بإذن الله ساضع الاهداف احتمال بيروح لها واحتمال لا يصل لها الاسبوع القادم انما شايف نموذج بيتكون بيقول رايح فووووق فممكن نستفيد منها في حال تحققت  اوكي فلن نخسر شي في حال لم يصعد 1.7500 للــ 1.7900 طبعاً من بعد اهدافنا  ولكن يجب متابعته وحجز على الاقل 200 نقطة من الربح لمن دخل به  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## osha_ahmed

بصراحة مجهود خارق لأخ عزيز...ربنا يوفقك اخى الكريم ...ويجزيك خيرا على مجهودك ان شاء الله 
كنت عايز رأيك فى وضع الكيبيل الأن.....معلش انا بأزعجك بكثرة تسائلى .....ولكننا نريد التعلم

----------


## aljameel

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 144.45_    _في حال كسر 144.25 سيذهب بإذن الله لهدف 143.30 من الهدف اما يرتد كما ذكرت بالتوصية الاساسية عليه المهم 143.20 يجب الا تكسر وهي الستوب للشراء_ _في حال كسرت سيذهب بإذن الله للــ 142.60 ويكون والله اعلم مشواره نزول في نزول_  _الان في حال لم تكسر 144.25 وهي الستوب للشراء سيذهب بإذن الله لا اول هدف وهو 146.15_ _مجرد وصولنا للــ 146.10 هذه مؤاشر اول باغلاق الموجه الهابطة_ _من بعد الهدف امامه 146.65 باختراقها سيذهب لهاي 147.30 باختراقها مؤاشر ثاني لنهاية الموجه الهابطة_ _اختراق 147.90 ندخل بموجه صاعده بإذن الله واهدافها قد تصل بها للـ 149 و 150 و152 و153 و154 والله اعلم_  _المهم مراقبة النقطة 144.25 كسرها بيع ووضع الستوب مناسب لكم لم تكسر شراء وهي الستوب للشراء_   _والله الموفق_  _0000000000000000000_   _المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 145.55 لمن سأل عنه او من دخل به من البدية قريب من 143.20 او من دخل به من هذه المشاركة المرفوعه_  _الان فوق 145 له هدف بإذن الله 146.20 ومن الهدف له اهداف اخرى كما هو مذكور بالتوصية_ _والباقي كما بالتوصية المرفقة لا تغير المهم يخترق 145.80_   _الان يجيب اختراق 145.80 في حال لم يخترقها فممكن الاستفادة منه نزول وهي الستوب للبيع ولا للاستعجال احتمال يخترقها_ _واهداف النزول كما ذكرت بالتوصية المرفقة_    _والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا_    _000000000000000_   _اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر_   _ومبروووووووووووك لمن دخل به_    _الان اما نقطة 146.86 اما يخترقها او يرتد نزول في حال اخترقها اما مه نقطة 147.35 اما يخترقها او يرتد في حال اخترقها متوقع مواصلة صعود وبالوصول للــ 147.90 نكون الحمد لله دخلنا الموجه الصاعده_   _الان السعر الحالي 146.45_   _راقبو النقاط التي ذكرتها في حال لم يخترق ممكن الاستفادة منه بيع والستوب نفسها او نقطة الارتداد والهدف القناعة واذا تاكد هدف ساذكره بإذن الله_   _هو باختراق 146.10 مؤاشراول باغلاق الموجه الهابطة ولكن الخوف من ارتداد قبل وصوله 147.90 فيمدد الموجه الهابطة ممكن نشوفه عند 140 اوكي واضح فنحن معه صعود ونزول ولايعني كلامي بانه نازل لا انما للاحتياط فانا موصي من الــ 143 عليه للشراء ولكن الحذر واجب_   _والله الموفق_

   المجنون والله اعلم السعر وصل ولله الحمد 147.21 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر ومبرووووك لمن دخل به من البداية او يوم امس عند 144.50 ولله الحمد معكم مايقارب 400 نقطة ولله الحمد لمن دخل به من البداية ومايقارب 300 نقطة لمن دخل به بعد التوصية الثانية عليه اللهم زد وبارك الن  في حال ارتد من 127.35 تقريباً تزيد تنقص بعض الشي المهم ارتد فمتوقع نزول للــ 146.20 تقريبا ومنها يرتد صعود لهدف بإذن الله 147.80 للـ 148 واحتمال 149.30 واتوقع منها يرتد للتصحيح والله اعلم المهم فوق 147.81 المجال مفتوح له ويهمنا النقطة 147.90 باختراقها دخلنا الموجه الصاعدة بإذن الله  في حال لم يرتد من 146.20 ونزل للـ 145.75 وكسرها والله اعلم بيواصل نزول وهي مستبعده ولكن يجب ذكرها توقعاً لا اسوى الاحتمالات  واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بصراحة مجهود خارق لأخ عزيز...ربنا يوفقك اخى الكريم ...ويجزيك خيرا على مجهودك ان شاء الله 
> كنت عايز رأيك فى وضع الكيبيل الأن.....معلش انا بأزعجك بكثرة تسائلى .....ولكننا نريد التعلم

 الكيبل والله اعلم اغلاق 4 ساعات ايجابي له فوق 1.6248  الان امامه هدف بإذن الله 1.6303 وهدف اخر 1.6315 اختراق 1.6317 بإذن الله يوصلنا للنقطة الاهم 1.6330 بوصولنا لها دخلنا الموجه الصاعده هدف الموجه الصاعدة بإذن الله 1.6650 باختراق 1.6460  المهم في حال وصلنا للـ 1.6330 الاهداف التي تليها والله اعلم 1.6360 ومن بعدها 1.6390  في حال واصل بعد 1.6390 فما امامه الا 1.6460 هل يخترقها او يرتد منها الله اعلم  الا نتباه من الكيبل في حال نزل تحت 1.6235 فاحتمال النزول وارد او اغلق تحت 1.6240 شمعة 4 ساعات غير ذلك بإذن الله صاعد  والله الموفق

----------


## osha_ahmed

> بصراحة مجهود خارق لأخ عزيز...ربنا يوفقك اخى الكريم ...ويجزيك خيرا على مجهودك ان شاء الله 
> كنت عايز رأيك فى وضع الكيبيل الأن.....معلش انا بأزعجك بكثرة تسائلى .....ولكننا نريد التعلم

 بأنتظار ردك يا غالى

----------


## osha_ahmed

الف شكر لم ارى الرد  
جزاك الله خير ا اخى

----------


## aljameel

اليوم من سألني عن الملكي اليورو باوند ووعدته بعد ساعة ونسيت ارجو المعذره لنسياني  اليورو باوند والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8618  مراقبته من اقرب نقطة للــ 8590 شراء وهي الستوب  هو الان قريب منها بفارق 18 نقطة اما الانتظار لو اقترب او شراء من السعر الحالي والخيار لكم  في حال نزل تحت 8590 سيذهب للــ 8575 تقريبا ومنها يرتد اذا ارتد واخترق 8590 شراء والستوب النقطة التي ارتد منها ثم رفع الستوب للــ 8590  والهدف بإذن الله 8800 اختراق 8835 سيذه به والله اعلم للــ 9000 تقريبا   والله الموفق

----------


## khaledraouf

السلام عليكم تحياتى للاخ الفاضل aljameel ولتوصياتة الصائبة جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتة

----------


## adnan774

اخوي انا شاري الاملكي من 0.8658 وعامل ستوب 0.8560 
ايش رايك في هذي الصفقة وهل عندك ملاحظات على الستوب؟

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم تحياتى للاخ الفاضل aljameel ولتوصياتة الصائبة جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتة

 هلا اخي خالد ونورت الموضوع 
وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## adnan774

> هلا اخي خالد ونورت الموضوع 
> وجزاك الله الف خير

 اخوي انا شاري الاملكي من 0.8658 وعامل ستوب 0.8560 
ايش رايك في هذي الصفقة وهل عندك ملاحظات على الستوب؟

----------


## sniper84

الكندى ين ضرب الاستوب 85.30
هل هذا دليل على بداية الهبوط الى النقطة 83.30 ?

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي انا شاري الاملكي من 0.8658 وعامل ستوب 0.8560 
> ايش رايك في هذي الصفقة وهل عندك ملاحظات على الستوب؟

 هلا اخي 
والله اعلم هو بالموجه الاخيره وهدفها بإذن الله 8575\70 
ولكن بالغالب الموجه الاخيرة مقطوعة مو شرط تكمل هدفها 
واتوقع بأن لاينزل تحت 8590 في حال نزل تحتها لهدفه بعد الهدف والله صعب الحكم عليه 
ولكن اخر أمل ممكن تنزل الستوب 3 نقاط احتمال ينزل 8558 ولست متاكد 
والله الموفق

----------


## adnan774

> هلا اخي 
> والله اعلم هو بالموجه الاخيره وهدفها بإذن الله 8575\70 
> ولكن بالغالب الموجه الاخيرة مقطوعة مو شرط تكمل هدفها 
> واتوقع بأن لاينزل تحت 8590 في حال نزل تحتها لهدفه بعد الهدف والله صعب الحكم عليه 
> ولكن اخر أمل ممكن تنزل الستوب 3 نقاط احتمال ينزل 8558 ولست متاكد 
> والله الموفق

 جزاك الله خير اخوي  
وادعي من الله يرتفع  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## aljameel

> الكندى ين ضرب الاستوب 85.30
> هل هذا دليل على بداية الهبوط الى النقطة 83.30 ?

 اخي انا لم اذكر نقطة 85.30 شككتني فرجعت للتوصية 
انا ذاكر بيصعد للـ 85.80 ومنها متوقع ارتداد لتصحيح  ثم معاودة الصعود في حال لم يواصل بعد 85.80 
والان لو نزل ممكن 84.85 او 84.60 ويرتد للصعود مرة اخرى والله اعلم

----------


## sniper84

اخى الجميل شكرا على التصحيح
انا مبتدأ وبتدرب حاليا على حساب ديمو
لو عاوز ابدا حساب mini ماهو المبلغ المناسب للبدء
مع العلم بأنى بأنى مستهدف 50 نقطة يوميا

----------


## رشدي

الى الدوام ......  نرجع ان شاء الله على فجر الغد    :Icon26:

----------


## mohamed/mido

كتب الاستاذ عارف البخات في أستاذنا الوافي رحمه الله
**كانت له كلمة مشهورة جدا يذكرها جميع أعضاء فريق العمل: "قوموا صلوا تدلوا"
ويقصد أن الصلاة هي مفتاح الخير والرزق، وكان يغضب جدا جدا إن تاخر أحدا عن الصلاة مهما كانت الأسباب، وكاد أن يقيل مدير الفريق يوما لأنه لم يصلى مع الجماعة بسبب أن لديه عقود ضخمة ووقت صدور بيانات أمريكا، ووالله أننى رأيت الدموع فى عينى (الوافى) وهو يقول له: "أرضيت بالحياة الدنيا من الآخرة".. "أرضيت بالحياة الدنيا من الآخرة"**
رحم الله أستاذنا الحبيب الوافي

----------


## mohamed/mido

الحمد لله رب العالمين انا بالامس ليلا كانت صفقاتى عامله ربح قدره 30% من راس المال الاجمالى
ولكنى لم اغلقها زياده فى الربح وفضلت الانتظار الى صباح اليوم :Inlove: 
وعند الصباح اذا بالصفقات خاسره 80 % من راس المال 
وكان المارجن كول يعطى تحذيره  :Yikes3:  
ولكن بفضل الله جاء الفرج بالنزول الرائع للمجنون والباوند منذ قليل 
والحمد لله خرجت بربح 20% من راس المال :Hands:  :Hands:    *الدروس المستفاده:
- لا تيئس من رحمه الله وتوكل عليه فى كل شيى
-اهم شئ فى الفوركس اداره راس المال
-القناعه كنز لا يفنى
ومبرووووووووووك عليا الربح وعوده رصيدى  :Big Grin: 
ههههههههههه هههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههه
قصه اليووووووووووووم هههههه

----------


## Angel2010

السيد الجمال: هل لازالت عمليات ستوب شراء للاسترليني 1.6115  وللمجنون 144.30 فعاله كعمليات ستوب شراء والا الصبر كماذكرت في اخر تحديث ع توصياتك اهم نقاط  ان لاتكسر 1.6115 ومنها لل 1.6095 واهم نقطه 1.6075 . وكمان بالمثل للمجنون في تحليلك المفصل والرائع ماشاء الله 
انه في حال لم يخترق1.4790
حتكون رحله بالنزول وانه ستوب شراء لازال فعال 144.20 ومنها والاهم 134.20 زي ماذكرت ... بصراحه علقان علقه مرتبه ومش قادر اتحرك او اتنفس من وراه الكيبل والمجنون .... 
اتحملني ابو مران الله يخلينا اياك وكل الشكر والاحترام

----------


## aljameel

> السيد الجمال: هل لازالت عمليات ستوب شراء للاسترليني 1.6115 وللمجنون 144.30 فعاله كعمليات ستوب شراء والا الصبر كماذكرت في اخر تحديث ع توصياتك اهم نقاط ان لاتكسر 1.6115 ومنها لل 1.6095 واهم نقطه 1.6075 . وكمان بالمثل للمجنون في تحليلك المفصل والرائع ماشاء الله 
> انه في حال لم يخترق1.4790
> حتكون رحله بالنزول وانه ستوب شراء لازال فعال 144.20 ومنها والاهم 134.20 زي ماذكرت ... بصراحه علقان علقه مرتبه ومش قادر اتحرك او اتنفس من وراه الكيبل والمجنون .... 
> اتحملني ابو مران الله يخلينا اياك وكل الشكر والاحترام

   هلا اخي   استغرب كيف معلق بالمجنون والكيبل الله يهديك   والله اليوم انا لم اوصي بالكيبل بالرغم حذرت على من سألني من النقطة 1.6235  واخوان سألوني بصراحة على الخاص وذكرت لهم بيع وحددت اخر نقطة 1.6119 وبكسرها متوقع مزيد من النزول والله اعلم  وسامحوني لم اضعها على العام لأن معظم اخوان لنا داخلين شراء ففضلت انا لا اوصي على العام خوفاً عليهم احتمال توصيتي لا تصيب  والمجنون متابعينه من النزول لصعوده  لليوم حتى نزوله اليوم ذكرته بالتفصيل  الله يبعد عنك الخسارة يارب  الكيبل والله اعلم الان امامه النقطة 1.6119 بكسرها بينزل من بعدها 1.6076 الستوب للشراء 1.6119 الربح بالقناعة ومتى ما تاكد صعود سابلغ عنه المجنون اشارته نزول الان النقطة 144.58 مهمه بكسرها متوقع نزول وبكسر اللو ثم  143.20 سيذهب بإذن الله 142 مجرد وصوله للـ 142 توقع مزيد من النزول والله اعلمالستوب للشراء 144.58 الربح بالقناعة ومتى ما تاكد صعود سابلغ عنهوالله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير جميعا   يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع  هذه التوصية وضعتها لليورو دولار أمس صباحاً ولم اعلق عليها لهدف بنفسي كتبتها كان اخ بيقول انا خسران بالكيبل أين التعويض بالرغم لم يخسر لانه لم يضرب استوب اصلاً والحمد لله الكل طلع منه ربحان امس واليوم ولم يخسر منه احد اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر وإن شاء الله كل يوم بتوفيق الله  والحمد لله تحققت اهداف التي وضعتها كامله  الان هو كسر النقطة 1.3937 في الحاله هذه ننسى التصحيح الذي كنت بالبداية بتكلم فيه لانه نزل تحت نقاط التصحيح فألان والله اعلم اما نزول لبناء موجه جديدة صاعدة او بناء موجه هابطة وسنتابعه بإذن الله مع بعضنا بصراحة ارى اهداف تحت 1.3000 ولكن لا يجب الاخذ بها حتى نتاكد 100% منها ولكن المجال بعد كسر 1.3937 مفتوح له بالنزول للــ 1.3000000 والله اعلم  فاحتمال بنا الموجه من 1.3800 تقريبا واحتمال بناء الموجه من 1.3500 فكل سي وارد ومحتمل والله اعلم  الان بالوضع الحالي السعر الحالي 1.3985  المتوقع صعود تصحيحي لمواصلة النزول والله اعلم فمتوقع صعود للـ 1.4.040 + - تقريبا يجب مراقبته او 1.4000 + - تقريبا المهم تحت 1.4095 فهو للنزول فاما وضعها الستوب او ضعو نقطة الارتد او ضعو مايناسبكم ولا للاستعجال والله الموفق  ومنها ارتداد للنزول لا اهداف اخرى والله اعلم  اهداف النزول والله اعلم في حال ارتد  من ضمن اهدافه وهي مفتاح باقي الاهداف 1.3885   من بعدها 1.3860 / 1.3800 / 1.3780 تقريبا بإذن الله  واحتمال 1.3760 بإذن الله منه لو واصل نزول خليكم فيه والقناعه    والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  اليورو دولار والله اعلم  ومبروووووووك لمن دخل به الحمد لله معه مايقارب 100 نقطة  الاهداف كما ذكرت بإذن الله سنذهب لها   المهم من دخل به تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول + 30او40 نقطة   امامه والله اعلم مشوار بالنزول وخاصة غداً نهاية الاسبوع والشهر  فاغلاق غداً تحت 1.3900 والله اعلم مشواره بعيد نزولاً   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله رب العالمين  انا بالامس ليلا كانت صفقاتى عامله ربح قدره 30% من راس المال الاجمالى ولكنى لم اغلقها زياده فى الربح وفضلت الانتظار الى صباح اليوم وعند الصباح اذا بالصفقات خاسره 80 % من راس المال  وكان المارجن كول يعطى تحذيره   ولكن بفضل الله جاء الفرج بالنزول الرائع للمجنون والباوند منذ قليل  والحمد لله خرجت بربح 20% من راس المال   *الدروس المستفاده: - لا تيئس من رحمه الله وتوكل عليه فى كل شيى -اهم شئ فى الفوركس اداره راس المال -القناعه كنز لا يفنى ومبرووووووووووك عليا الربح وعوده رصيدى  ههههههههههه هههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههه قصه اليووووووووووووم هههههه

  
الحمد لله على كل حال  
نصيحة ابعد عن الطمع واذا دخلت صفقة تابعها وان لم تكن موجود احجز جزء من الربح بتقديم الستوب غير ذلك لا تعمل والحمد له جات سليمه ومبروك الارباح

----------


## aljameel

نسيت الكيبل والله اعلم اغلاق 4 ساعات تحت 1.6133 يدعم النزول وليس تاكيد للنزول   الانتباه منها واخذ الحذر  في حال كسر 1.6119 مراقبته عند 1.094 احتمال يرتد منها  او من اقرب نقطة للــ 1.6076  احدهم الستوب واخذ الحذر بكسر 1.6094 احتمال يكسر 1.6076 وليس مؤكد اقول احتمال  والله الموفق

----------


## khaled71a

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بانتظار الكيبل ينزل تحت .6094 وندخل بيع
وبانتظار المجنون ينزل تحت  145.58 ندخل بيع
صحيح اخوى الجميل؟

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم جكيعا  اليورو استرالي مرة اخرى والله اعلم  هذه توصية اليورو استرالي امس وضعتها بعد صعودة ولله الحمد عند 1.5745 وارتد نزول طبعا من قبل دخلنا به عند 1.5570 وذكرت لمواصلة الصعود لا بد يخترق 1.6750 المهم لم يخترقها ونزل مرة اخرى ونفس الشي عند 1.5717 بالتوصية المرفق لم يخترقها وصل للـ 1.5713 وارتد للسعر الحالي   الان السعر الحالي 1.5530 فرصة شراء مرة اخرى والله اعلم  مراقبته اما شراء من السعر الحالي او عند 1.5519 او عند 1.5505  الستوب بإذن الله 1.5500   في حال نزل تحت 1.5500 مراقبته من اقرب نقطة للــ 1.5465 شراء والستوب 1.5460  والاهداف كما هي بالتوصية المرفق وسنتابعه سوياُ مع بعضاً   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبرووك لمن دخل به الحمد لله فوق 100 نقطة الحمد لله  المهم المتوقع استمرار الصعود الان امامه النقطة 1.5639 تقريبا باختراقها استمرار بالصعود بإذن الله السعر الحالي 1.5614 في حال لم يخترقها اغلاق الصفقة او وضع الستوب 1.5567  من بعدها ما امامه الا العافيه والنقطة 1.5771 ومن بعدها بإذن الله لهدف اول 1.5900  المهم السوق ليس خوفاُ منه انما للاحتياط والحذر  لابد من حجز جزء من الربح على الاقل نصف الربح من النقاط  او تقديم الستوب للـ 1.5567  والمراقبة وليست دعوة للدخول الان من لم يدخل من البداية لا يدخل لأن دخولنا بستوب صغير 10 للــ 15 نقطة فلا احب احد يغامر الان  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بانتظار الكيبل ينزل تحت .6094 وندخل بيع
> وبانتظار المجنون ينزل تحت 145.58 ندخل بيع
> صحيح اخوى الجميل؟

 لا اخي انت فاهم غلط  الكيبل اقول في حال كسر 1.6119 امامه نقطة 1.6094 ومن بعدهم 1.6076   اقصد للشراء واذا كسرت الاخيرة متوقع النزول   اما الدخول بيع مجرد اجد فرصة اذكرها  وللمعلومية الكيبل مالم يكسر 1.6076 فهو للصعوووود  ونصيحة اخي لاتدخل بيع بالقاع اقصد بعد نزول ولاتدخل شراء بالقمة بعد صعود  والمجنون اخي اليوم ذكرت النقطة 147.35 مالم يخترقها فهو للنزول اما نزل تصحيحي لل 146.20 ومنها يرتد او او مواصلة النزول فانا بذكر لمن دخل بيع معي من البداية  فانت فينك من الاول  المفروض الدخول من البداية  فلا تثق باي توصية ثق بستوب صغير هو الأمن من بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى  ومجرد اجد فرصة للبيع ساذكرها بإذن الله   والله الموفق

----------


## khaled71a

> لا اخي انت فاهم غلط  الكيبل اقول في حال كسر 1.6119 امامه نقطة 1.6094 ومن بعدهم 1.6076   اقصد للشراء واذا كسرت الاخيرة متوقع النزول   اما الدخول بيع مجرد اجد فرصة اذكرها  وللمعلومية الكيبل مالم يكسر 1.6076 فهو للصعوووود  ونصيحة اخي لاتدخل بيع بالقاع اقصد بعد نزول ولاتدخل شراء بالقمة بعد صعود  والمجنون اخي اليوم ذكرت النقطة 147.35 مالم يخترقها فهو للنزول اما نزل تصحيحي لل 146.20 ومنها يرتد او او مواصلة النزول فانا بذكر لمن دخل بيع معي من البداية  فانت فينك من الاول  المفروض الدخول من البداية  فلا تثق باي توصية ثق بستوب صغير هو الأمن من بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى  ومجرد اجد فرصة للبيع ساذكرها بإذن الله   والله الموفق

 مشكور اخوى على التوضيح 
انا تونى ادخل كلمتك امس بلليل واخذت بتوصيتك على الدولار فرنك ومازالت معاى وبفضل الله محققة الى الان ربح وكله من فضل الله ثم من فضل توصياتك
الى افهمة الحين ننتظر النقاط الى ذكرتها وندخل من شراء صحيح؟

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم   وهذا احساس بكسر 1.6119 ها يكسر جميع الدعوم والله اعلم ماهايقوف الا عند 1.6020 كمرحلة اولى نزول  مالم يكسر 1.6119 فهو صعود بإذن الله  واكرر احساس تحليلي راقبو قابل للصواب والخطى  فالشراء الان جيد السعر الحالي 1.6124  فالستوب وضعه 1.6118  المهم المخاطرة من نقطة للــ 5 نقاط  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والمجنون في حال لم يكسر 144.58   ممكن شراء من اقرب نقطة لها من بعد مراقبه  يفضل الستوب من 5 للــ 10 نقاط  والستوب 144.57   والله الموفق

----------


## Angel2010

مشكووور اخوي ابو مروان والله يبارك فيك ويوفقك وانا معاك بكل لحظه بس للاسف في الوقت المتاخر اعرفتك وان شاء الله راح اصلح الامور بعد رب العالمين ثم بفضل توصياتك -
ع موضوع العام او الخاص ... للاسف اني مابعرف الخاص اللي الك ... ممكن تنورني الله ينووور دربك

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين الان مراقبته السعر الحالي 125.67  متوقع تحت 125.75او 125.85 نزول والله اعلم  المهم اما احد النقطتين او 126 والله اعلم  مراقبته والستوب احد النقاط ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول   لو نزل وكسر اللو متوقع بإذن الله هدف 124.30  فاما يكتفى بالهدف او بيروح لهدف ثاني 123.75  وهي تكون اخر نقطة للنزول والله اعلم  لو واصل بعدها والله اعلم بيروح مشوار بعيد  المهم في حال نزل مراقبة النقطة 123.75  في حال ماكسرت ندخل شراء والستوب 123.70  كسرت نحن معه والزيادة خير وبركة وعند النقطة بإذن الله ساذكر اهدافه في حال كسرت بوقتها بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> مشكووور اخوي ابو مروان والله يبارك فيك ويوفقك وانا معاك بكل لحظه بس للاسف في الوقت المتاخر اعرفتك وان شاء الله راح اصلح الامور بعد رب العالمين ثم بفضل توصياتك -
> ع موضوع العام او الخاص ... للاسف اني مابعرف الخاص اللي الك ... ممكن تنورني الله ينووور دربك

  
اخي رسائل خاصة بنفس العضوية بالمنتدى 
انا لا اعطى توصيات خاصة او غيره انا اضع التوصيات هنا بالموضوع
 انما صدفه اليوم اثنان من الاخوان سألوني عن الكيبل فخوفاً على اخوة لنا داخلين شراء به حسب ما قرأت بالمنتدى  فلا رغبت اضع توصية بيع بنفس الموضوع  على العام حتى لا اشتت افكار من داخل شراء هذه القصة 
لافيه خاص ولاغيرة كل توصياتي على العام وللجميع

----------


## سالزبورغ

> الكيبل والله اعلم   وهذا احساس بكسر 1.6119 ها يكسر جميع الدعوم والله اعلم ماهايقوف الا عند 1.6020 كمرحلة اولى نزول  مالم يكسر 1.6119 فهو صعود بإذن الله  واكرر احساس تحليلي راقبو قابل للصواب والخطى  فالشراء الان جيد السعر الحالي 1.6124  فالستوب وضعه 1.6118  المهم المخاطرة من نقطة للــ 5 نقاط   والله الموفق

 السلام عليكم اخي الغالي في حال ما كسر 6118  كم الهدف لو تكرمت ؟

----------


## mhmdnow

كسر 6.119 
هل نبيع الان ؟؟؟

----------


## سفاح الفوركس

> الكيبل والله اعلم   وهذا احساس بكسر 1.6119 ها يكسر جميع الدعوم والله اعلم ماهايقوف الا عند 1.6020 كمرحلة اولى نزول  مالم يكسر 1.6119 فهو صعود بإذن الله  واكرر احساس تحليلي راقبو قابل للصواب والخطى  فالشراء الان جيد السعر الحالي 1.6124  فالستوب وضعه 1.6118  المهم المخاطرة من نقطة للــ 5 نقاط  والله الموفق

 تم كسر نقطة 1.6119 هل يدل على الهبوط  :Emoticon1:

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي الغالي في حال ما كسر 6118 كم الهدف لو تكرمت ؟

  هلا اخي وانا برد كسر الان راقب النقاط التاليه 1.6094 ومن بعدها 1.6076   في حال لم يكسرها متوقع ارتداد والله اعلم فالدخول بعد مراقبة وعدم استعجال  ومن يرغب بالبيع يضع نفسها الستوب 1.6120 بدون طمع بعقد صغير ويراقب النقاط التي ذكرتها والله اعلم  المهم تقديم الستوب بعد النزول وخاصة في حال كسر السعر الحالي 1.6116  في حال لم يكسر قلب العملية بعد تاكد وعدم استعجال ومن لديه  ولكن للامانه بكسر 1.6119 احتمال كسر 6094 و 6076 وليس مؤكد اقول احتمال  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المهم راقبوه الان وانا الليله معكم للصباح مفلل نووووم للاخير  وغدا جمعه من يرغب بدخول شراء او بيع الافضل من اقرب نقطة للاستوب نصحية الليلة وغدا معكم نقطة نقطة نبي نجمع الف نقطة  من الان ليوم غدا بإذن الله ايش رأيكم   اوووووووووووووووووووكي قولو يارب  المهم انتم راقبوه الان   انا بتابع مبارة مصر والجزائر وبكتب توصة خاصة جداً لاخوتنا المصرين والجزائرين هديه لهم وللجميع اللحضات هذه مشغول ساعة من فضلكم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل هو كسر وصعد الان لنفس النقطة  المهم راقبوه عند 1.6135 او 1.6145 تحتها متوقع نزول واحدهم الستوب اوكي

----------


## yaserrr

يالجميل قل غير النزول ههههههههههه خويك داخل شرا والستوب على 110

----------


## ابو نوران

> المهم راقبوه الان وانا الليله معكم للصباح مفلل نووووم للاخير  وغدا جمعه من يرغب بدخول شراء او بيع الافضل من اقرب نقطة للاستوب نصحية الليلة وغدا معكم نقطة نقطة نبي نجمع الف نقطة  من الان ليوم غدا بإذن الله ايش رأيكم   اوووووووووووووووووووكي قولو يارب  المهم انتم راقبوه الان   انا بتابع مبارة مصر والجزائر وبكتب توصة خاصة جداً لاخوتنا المصرين والجزائرين هديه لهم وللجميع اللحضات هذه مشغول ساعة من فضلكم  والله الموفق

 كيف حالك اخي الجميل انا معكم وبصمت كالعاده ومن فتره انقطع وارجع ولكن صعب انسى من يحب للناس مايحب لنفسه

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم التوصية هدية خاصة لاخوتنا الجزائرين والمصرين وهديه عامه للجميع المهم من يرغب بها يلتزم بنقاطها ويقراء جيدا ما اذكره قبل التوصية اليورو كندي الاسبوع الماضي وصيت عليه شراء في حال نزل للـ 1.4665 او من اقرب نقطة لها والستوب 1.4650 والحمد لله توفقنا بها نزل للــ 1.4668 وارتد صعوداً ووضعت اهداف له حتى قريب من 1.5040 وبعدها اهداف للـت 1.5300 وذكرت يجب اختراق 1.5040 لمواصلة الصعود مالم يخترقها فنغلق الصفقة والدخول بيع ونفسها الستوب والهدف القناعة ومجرد اتاكد من النزول ساذكر اهدافه المهم نسيته مع زحمة التوصيات والحمد لله الربح من الشراء من 350 للـ 400 نقطة اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   سبب ذكر السابق ليس لاثبات نجاحي بالتوصية انما اقصد به ان الجوز به خير ولازال الصعود قائم وارتداده هو اما لبناء موجه صاعده او تمددت اموجه الهابطة  هو بصعوه فوق 1.5040 كان بناء موجه صاعده واهدافها ابعد من الاهداف التي ذكرتها انما ارتد ومدد الموجه نزول او لبناء موجه صاعدة بنزوله بعد عدم الاختراق فالان اما مدد الموجه الهابطة او بناء موجه صاعدة وساضع نقاط شراء بستوب صغير لانه غير واضح هل بينزل او يصعد من السعر الحالي انما ما علينا منه ندخل عند نقاط متوقعه وبستوب صغير جداً حتى نلتقطة من نقطة الارتداد الصعودية اووووكي وسنلعب معه صعوداً ونزول بتوفيق الله احلى مايميز هذا الجوز يتحرك بسرعة اثناء تحرركه ومرات يملل بتحركه ولكن غالبا اهدافه سريعة الوصول وبعيدة تغنيك عن شهر اوكي ومنظم بحركته ويحترم التحليل   التوصيـــــــــــــــــــــــة والله الموفق والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4890  فوق 1.4800 احتمال يكون اكتفى بالنزول عند 1.4795 المهم اي نقطة شراء اضعها الستوب 5 نقاط وبحد اقصى 10 نقاط او مابينهم اوكي  الشـــــــــــــــــــــــراء  نقـــــــــــــاط الشراء والله اعلم نقطة شراء 1.4935/30 نقطة شراء 1.4900 نقطة شراء 1.4750/45 نقطة شراء 1.4695/90 كسر اللو السابق 1.4668  نقطة شراء 1.4530 تقريبا  نقطة شراء من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.4490 والستوب 1.4480 من اي نقطة تم الشراء بعد الصعود تقديم الستوب ولو حجز 10 نقاط  اين كان الدخول شراء يجب مراقبة النقطة 1.5040 ويجب اختراقها  باختراقها بإذن الله صاعد هدفنا بإذن الله 1.5160 وهدف اخر بإذن الله 1.5290 / 1.5280 اختراق 1.5300 المجال مفتوح له بالصعود والله اعلم للـ 1.5750/1.5700 وإن شاء الله سنحدد اهدافه بعد اختراق 1.5300 مالم تخترق نبيع وهي الستوب والهدف القناعة ومجرد يتاكد النزول ساحدد اهدافه بإذن الله ولكن المتوقع والله اعلم الاختراق  البيــــــــــــــــــــــع والله اعلم  مراقبته من السعر الحالي في حال لم يصعد ويخترق نقاطتا الشراء 1.4900 او 1.4930 مراقبتهم او احدهم يتم البيع والستوب من 5 للــ 10 نقاط والهدف بالاول القناعة ومراقبة النقاط الاخرى التي تحت اول نقطة شراء 14930 كسر النقطة متوقع ينزل للنقطة الاخرى والله اعلم ومجرد تتاكد من ارتداد من احدهم نغلق البيع وندخل شراء  واهداف النزول كما ذكرت هي النقاط الدنيا للشراء او اخرى نقطة يصل له حتى النقطة 1.4490  فنحن معه وين مايروح   واهداف الشراء كما هي من اي نقطة شراءهم انفسهم بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بوقته بإذن الله والليله انا معكم ولغداً بإذن وسنراقبه سوى  المهم لا للاستعجال الدخول بمراقبة والله الموفق كتبت التوصية الان مابين الشوطين وعلى عجل وحرصت على ارسال المشاركة قبل انتهاء المبارة والفائز منهم نحن فائزون بالاول

----------


## aljameel

> كيف حالك اخي الجميل انا معكم وبصمت كالعاده ومن فتره انقطع وارجع ولكن صعب انسى من يحب للناس مايحب لنفسه

 هلا اخي ابونوران 
منور الموضوع حياك الله مشارك وصامت شرفني مرورك
وصعب ننسا اخوتنا من شاركونا بالاول وشجعونا على تقديم العطاء

----------


## khaledraouf

وفقك الله ومبروك لمصرنا الحبيبة

----------


## ربحان خسران

اخي العزيز ابو مروان 
ما رأيك شراء الباوند ين 144.90 
الهدف 35 نقطه

----------


## aljameel

> يالجميل قل غير النزول ههههههههههه خويك داخل شرا والستوب على 110

 اخي معك كل الحق  الكيبل انا من وصى على الصعود مالم يكسر 1.6076   فيجب التعامل مع المتغيرات والمعطيات انما بدأت اشك بالصعود بعد صعوده اليوم  ثم نزول الان وخاصة بكسره 1.6119 وخوفاً من اغلاق اليوم تحت 1.6130 او 1.6133 فلم يتبقى من الاغلاق الا القليل ولكن كل شي جائز فيجب حساب للصعود والنزول   فالصعود يجب الصعود فوق 1.6145 ثم 1.6169 ويدخل بالموجه القصيرة  باختراقه للــ 1.6205 ثم يجب دخوله بالموجه الاكبر من القصيرة باختراق 1.6259 ومنها مراقبته اما يخترق 1.6330 لتاكيد الصعود او احتمال يرتد من 1.6302 تقريبا اوقبلها او بعدها بكم نقطة فهذا المتوقع حسب المعطيات التي امامي الان حتى اللحضة  انا وضحت لك الاسباب بشكل توصية للجميع   المهم لو صعد  مالم يخترق 1.6325 فهو للبيع ونفسها الستوب وتقديم الستوب مع النزول ومراقبة نفس النقاط بالصعود  بالنزول والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## احمد العلي

السلام عليكم
الاخ العزيز الجميـــــــــــــــــل
ماهي وجهة نظرك الان EUR/CAD بعد الاغلاق وهل تعتقد ان  موجة الهبوط انتهت بمقربة من الدعم الاسبوعي السابق واستانف الصعدو مجددا ام هو مجرد تصحيح؟
مع شكري

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم يوم موفق للجميع بإذن الله كما وعدتكم نبي نجمع الف نقطة اليوم النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 7028 لايعتبر مغامرة انما الستوب 10 للـ 5  نقاط  مراقبته الان في حال لم يكسر 7020 متوقع والله اعلم صعود  الستوب 7019  الهدف بإذن الله 7400 في حال صعد رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول  في حال ضرب الستوب سابلغ عن نقطة جديدة اخرى ولكن مجرد يصعد اتوقع لاينزل مرة اخرى والله اعلم والله الموفق

----------


## احمد العلي

> السلام عليكم
> الاخ العزيز الجميـــــــــــــــــل
> ماهي وجهة نظرك الان EUR/CAD بعد الاغلاق وهل تعتقد ان موجة الهبوط انتهت بمقربة من الدعم الاسبوعي السابق واستانف الصعدو مجددا ام هو مجرد تصحيح؟
> مع شكري

   :016:

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6120 الاغلاق اليومي لليوم الرابع داخل الموجه الصاعدة فشجعني على الشراء من يرغب يركب مغامرة معي يتوكل على الله الستوب اما 1.6105 او 1.6094 او 1.6075 اختارو مايناسبكم ولا احد يخاف من يخسر يبثر بعدد نقاطة من الكيبل المهم العقد بدون مجازفة  الاهداف ساتابعه معكم نقطة نقطة وساحدد اهدافه بإذن الله والله الموفق

----------


## ربحان خسران

> اخي العزيز ابو مروان 
> ما رأيك شراء الباوند ين 144.90 
> الهدف 35 نقطه

  اخي العزيز  
لقد اشتريت 144.90  
مارايك

----------


## mhmdnow

*ما رايك فى EUR/CAD
انا شارى على 1.4908
ايه رأيك استمر ولا اقفل الصفقة ؟؟*

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> الاخ العزيز الجميـــــــــــــــــل
> ماهي وجهة نظرك الان EUR/CAD بعد الاغلاق وهل تعتقد ان موجة الهبوط انتهت بمقربة من الدعم الاسبوعي السابق واستانف الصعدو مجددا ام هو مجرد تصحيح؟
> مع شكري

 هلا اخي احمد أسف بالتاخير بالرد لانمت شوي استعداد للسهرة الفوركسيه ها انا بتابعه هو بمنطقة 50% اما يصعد او ينزل واقف لا صاعد ولا نازل ولكن كخيار والله اعلم بيع من السعر الحالي 1.4888 والستوب 1.4905 او 910  لو صعد واخترق 1.4935 شراء واذا اخترق والله اعلم 1.4955 اتوقع بيواصل صعود   ها انا وضعت لك خيار وللجميع بالنسبة لليورو كندي  ومن يرغب يراقب ثم يدخل والخيار لكم  موفق بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

نصيحة اخواني لا للاستعجال بالدخول فرضا مجنون وغيره 
من يرغب يجمع الف نقطة بإذن الله يسمع الكلام من اخوكم  
ومجرد اجد فرصة ساضعها اول باول  
اليورو كندي نفس مابالتوصية نفذو ولا تخافو بيصعد معه بينزل معه ما منه خوف جدا والستوب صغير 
هو واقف بمنطقه النص يافوق ياتحت 
والان ردت على اخي احمد شرحت فيها كاخيار كيف الدخول

----------


## احمد العلي

> هلا اخي احمد  أسف بالتاخير بالرد لانمت شوي استعداد للسهرة الفوركسيه ها انا بتابعه هو بمنطقة 50% اما يصعد او ينزل واقف لا صاعد ولا نازل ولكن كخيار والله اعلم بيع من السعر الحالي 1.4888 والستوب 1.4905 او 910  لو صعد واخترق 1.4935 شراء واذا اخترق والله اعلم 1.4955 اتوقع بيواصل صعود   ها انا وضعت لك خيار وللجميع بالنسبة لليورو كندي  ومن يرغب يراقب ثم يدخل والخيار لكم  موفق بإذن الله

  
شكرا جزيلا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين الان مراقبته السعر الحالي 125.67  متوقع تحت 125.75او 125.85 نزول والله اعلم  المهم اما احد النقطتين او 126 والله اعلم  مراقبته والستوب احد النقاط ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول   لو نزل وكسر اللو متوقع بإذن الله هدف 124.30  فاما يكتفى بالهدف او بيروح لهدف ثاني 123.75  وهي تكون اخر نقطة للنزول والله اعلم  لو واصل بعدها والله اعلم بيروح مشوار بعيد  المهم في حال نزل مراقبة النقطة 123.75  في حال ماكسرت ندخل شراء والستوب 123.70  كسرت نحن معه والزيادة خير وبركة وعند النقطة بإذن الله ساذكر اهدافه في حال كسرت بوقتها بإذن الله   والله الموفق

 هذه التوصية الليله وضعتها  الحمد لله صعد للـ 125.80 وارتد كما توقعت من دخل به يضع الستوب نقطة الدخول والله اعلم الان مجرد يكسر 125.03 سيذهب للـ هدفه الحالي 124.75 ونراقب من الهدف باقي الاهداف كما بالتوصية بإذن الله وسنتابعه مع بعض والله الموفق هذا اول الخير بإذن الله بس نبي واحد يجمع النقاط حتى الاغلاق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون ساضع نقاط متوقع يرتد منها والله اعلم المهم لا للاستعجال  144.15 + - تقريبا  او اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 144  143.45 + - تقريبا الستوب 143.39 او اقرب نقطة للـ 143.20 او نفسها والستوب 143.19 هذه نقاط الشراء للمجنون متوقع من احدهم ارتداد والله اعلم مجرد يرتد ويصعد رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  يوم موفق للجميع بإذن الله كما وعدتكم نبي نجمع الف نقطة اليوم النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 7028 لايعتبر مغامرة انما الستوب 10 للـ 5 نقاط  مراقبته الان في حال لم يكسر 7020 متوقع والله اعلم صعود  الستوب 7019  الهدف بإذن الله 7400 في حال صعد رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول في حال ضرب الستوب سابلغ عن نقطة جديدة اخرى ولكن مجرد يصعد اتوقع لاينزل مرة اخرى والله اعلم  والله الموفق

 الان نزل تحت 7019 نراقب النقطة 6967 مالم تكسر فهو للصعود بإذن الله اذا كسرت نزول اوكي من اقرب نقطة لها شراء والله كريم ولا للاستعجال

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين الان قريب من الهدف 124.79
في حال لم يواصل بعد الهدف اغلاق ونراقبه مرة اخرى اوكي وندخل في حال بيواصل نزول

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين في حال لم يكسر 124.69 شراء 
والهدف القناعة حتى اتاكد منه مجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول
اعاني بارسال المشاركة بالعافيه بتروح فاعتذر مقدما من التاخير
ولا اعرف السبب

----------


## aljameel

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _صباح الخير جميعا    يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع  هذه التوصية وضعتها لليورو دولار أمس صباحاً ولم اعلق عليها لهدف بنفسي كتبتها كان اخ بيقول انا خسران بالكيبل أين التعويض بالرغم لم يخسر لانه لم يضرب استوب اصلاً والحمد لله الكل طلع منه ربحان امس واليوم ولم يخسر منه احد اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر وإن شاء الله كل يوم بتوفيق الله  والحمد لله تحققت اهداف التي وضعتها كامله  الان هو كسر النقطة 1.3937 في الحاله هذه ننسى التصحيح الذي كنت بالبداية بتكلم فيه لانه نزل تحت نقاط التصحيح فألان والله اعلم اما نزول لبناء موجه جديدة صاعدة او بناء موجه هابطة وسنتابعه بإذن الله مع بعضنا بصراحة ارى اهداف تحت 1.3000 ولكن لا يجب الاخذ بها حتى نتاكد 100% منها ولكن المجال بعد كسر 1.3937 مفتوح له بالنزول للــ 1.3000000 والله اعلم  فاحتمال بنا الموجه من 1.3800 تقريبا واحتمال بناء الموجه من 1.3500 فكل سي وارد ومحتمل والله اعلم  الان بالوضع الحالي السعر الحالي 1.3985  المتوقع صعود تصحيحي لمواصلة النزول والله اعلم فمتوقع صعود للـ 1.4.040 + - تقريبا يجب مراقبته او 1.4000 + - تقريبا المهم تحت 1.4095 فهو للنزول فاما وضعها الستوب او ضعو نقطة الارتد او ضعو مايناسبكم ولا للاستعجال والله الموفق  ومنها ارتداد للنزول لا اهداف اخرى والله اعلم  اهداف النزول والله اعلم في حال ارتد  من ضمن اهدافه وهي مفتاح باقي الاهداف 1.3885   من بعدها 1.3860 / 1.3800 / 1.3780 تقريبا بإذن الله  واحتمال 1.3760 بإذن الله منه لو واصل نزول خليكم فيه والقناعه    والله الموفق  ---------- اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
اليورو دولار والله اعلم  ومبروووووووك لمن دخل به الحمد لله معه مايقارب 100 نقطة  الاهداف كما ذكرت بإذن الله سنذهب لها   المهم من دخل به تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول + 30او40 نقطة   امامه والله اعلم مشوار بالنزول وخاصة غداً نهاية الاسبوع والشهر  فاغلاق غداً تحت 1.3900 والله اعلم مشواره بعيد نزولاً   والله الموفق  0000000000000000 الان امامه هدف قريب 1.3880 + -  اما يواصل من بعده لا اهداف اخرى او يرتد المهم مراقبة النقطة 1.3861مالم تكسر ممكن شراء من افرب نقطه لها وهي الستوب  لو نزل بعدها اقربنقطة للـ 1.3800 والستوب 1.3794 او نقطة الارتداد التي يرتد منها شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 1.3794 المهم النقطتان التي ذكرتهم والهدف القناعة ومجرد اتاكد من هدف سابلغ عنه كسر 1.3794 اتركوه_

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين لو نزل بعد الهدف كما ذكرت من اقرب نقطة للـ 124.45 وهي صعب كسرها يتم الشراء وهي الستوبولا اتوقع اليوم بينزل تحتها والله اعلم ولو ما نزل بعد الهدف كما ذكرت 124.69 او 124.45  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

النيوزلندي دولار خلاص بلا منه  كشراء متوقع يكمل نزول للــ 6800+ - تقريبا ومنها يرتد صعوداً والله اعلم لهدف بإذن الله الان من يرغب بالبيع يبيع مع الصعود يستغل اي صعود ويبيع والستوب اما 7132 او يضع الستوب المناسب له  اول هدف له بإذن الله 6966 /6910/ 6835  واحتمال لو نزل بعد 6800 يكون اخر نزول له 6750 تقريبا  ومنه يتم الشراء في حال نزل تحت 6800  والستوب باقل بـ 10 لل 20 نقطة  مجرد يرتد متوقع بإذن الله هدفه العام 8000 وانتم خذو مايقنعكم منه  والله الموفق

----------


## سفاح الفوركس

اخوية الجميل شو رايك في الكيبل وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> اخوية الجميل شو رايك في الكيبل وجزاك الله خيرا

  كتبت به توصية احتما تجدها بالصفحة السابقة
المهم الدخول من اقرب نقطة للستوب يفضل لايزيد عن 10 نقاط

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون ساضع نقاط متوقع يرتد منها والله اعلم المهم لا للاستعجال   144.15 + - تقريبا او اقرب نقطة للستوب الستوب 144  143.45 + - تقريبا الستوب 143.39 او اقرب نقطة للـ 143.20 او نفسها والستوب 143.19 هذه نقاط الشراء للمجنون متوقع من احدهم ارتداد والله اعلم  مجرد يرتد ويصعد رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر الان من دخل به يراقب التالي  145.50 تقريبا اما يرتد او يواصل 145.85 تقريبا اما يرتد او يواصل  146.20 والنقطة اما يرتد او يواصل مجرد يواصل بعدها اول هدف له بإذن الله 148.70  هو مجرد يصعد فوق 146 نتوقع مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم وسنراقبه سوى

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين لمن دخل به  والله اعلم مع المجنون ماشي اذا بيرتد المجنون اعرفو اليورو ين بيرتد المجنون بيصعد هو صاعد وهكذا  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

اما بنعمة ربك فحدث   ربحنا الكثير اليوم    :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:   ما شاء الله   ما شاء الله  ما شاء الله   :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:     تحليلاتك ذهب يا اغلى من الذهب  :18:    مبرووووووووووووك  اهداف ونقاط كرمل البحر لا تحصى ولا تعد    بارك الله فيك

----------


## رشدي

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  اليورو دولار والله اعلم  ومبروووووووك لمن دخل به الحمد لله معه مايقارب 100 نقطة  الاهداف كما ذكرت بإذن الله سنذهب لها   المهم من دخل به تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول + 30او40 نقطة   امامه والله اعلم مشوار بالنزول وخاصة غداً نهاية الاسبوع والشهر  فاغلاق غداً تحت 1.3900 والله اعلم مشواره بعيد نزولاً    والله الموفق

  
ماشاء الله  :Eh S(7):  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

هذه رسالة من احد الاخوة ارسلت لي على الخاص  فليسمح لي المرسل بنشرها على العام لانه المضمون يهم الجميع تاتي لي رسائل تستفزني وامسح اول باول ولاتزعل مني انا رغبت بعرض الرسالة بدون ذكر صاحبها وبصراحة هذه احد الرسائل ؟؟؟  الرسالة  السلام عليكم  
الحقيقة انا متابع موضوعك فى صمت ولكن لاحظت مشكله فى توصياتك انها مش مرتبطه ببعض يعنى حضرتك كاتب وعارض اليور ين بيع وعارض اليورو استرالى شراء تيجى ازاى ؟؟؟ :016: 
ياريت تفهمنى برده انت على اى اساس قولت كده لان ممكن يكون قوانين الفوركس اتغيرت وانا مش عارف  :Big Grin:  
شكرا واسف على الازعاج وفى انتظار ردك اخى الجميل   ................................  انا رجل على البركة اكتب التوصيات ولا افهم شي بالفوركس  والحمد لله ربي مبارك بتوصياتي  ولم يخسر احد الحمد لله الحمد لله مو اقل من 500 نقطة باليوم وتصل بعض الاحيان فوق الف نقطة واكثر بكثير وايام وصلتها للــ 3000 و 2500 نقطة ولا غرور بذلك كله من فضل الله وتوفيقه  اخوتي من خسر من توصياتي فليقل انه خسران وانا مسستعد على ذلك   فانا الان اقول لك وللجميع من كتبت التوصيات لليورو استرالي واليورو ين ان كان هذا الاسبوع او من قبل اسابيع هل خسرت واحدة منها أن كان لليورو استرالي او يورو ين  والله الذي لا اله الاهو ما اعمل الا لوجه الله تعالى  فقط لاغير ابحث عن الاجر  فلو رأيت توصياتي فيها ضرر على الغير فلن اكتب توصية واحدة ولا رأى باي عملة تكن ولا حرف  فأنا بشر لدي احساس بدل جزاك الله خير تأتيني رسائل بهذا الشكل وامر من ذلك  خيراً تعمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ والله بكسر الهاء مالدي يغنيني عن افكر ادارة حساب او ماشابه ولو حجم الحساب مليار  دولار لو كانت هذه الرسالة لاغير لما زعلت انما رسائل امر من ذلك بكثير وبصراحه انفجر غضبي منها ومن غيرها سامحكم الله على ذلك وسامحوني اذا ازعلت احد او غيره وها أنا اعتزل التوصيات نهائياً وبلا رجعه ولا حسافه ورجاء خاص من الكل لا احد يعلق على المشاركة والرجاء الخاص من الادارة اقفال الموضوع

----------


## aljameel

من اللحظة انا غير مسئول عن اي توصية كتبتها 
والحمد لله حتىاللحظة ولا واحده خاسرة نقطة واحدة
فرجاء خاص اغلاق اي توصية انا كتبتها وانتم بربح
من لم يغلق مسئوليته الخاصة

----------


## ali alrashidi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوي الجميل بصراحه انا كمان متابع  بصمت وبشده 
هو ارسلها لك ع الخاص لانو خايف يكون كلامه خطأ بيحاول يتعلم ليش التوصيه هنا كده والتانيه كده 
بصراحه كلامك بالاعتزال اذا دل على شي فيدل على عدم الثقه بنفسك 
يابن الناس خلي اللي يتكلم يتكلم كثير من الاخوه المحللين تعرضو للكلام هذا 
فيه ناس تبغى توصيه جاهزه وربحانه ميه الميه 
يعني يبغوا علم الغيب  واستغفر الله 
في الاخير بقولك انت بتعمل خير وكثير بيستفيد من توصياتك ويمكن يكون باب رزق لهم 
ماراح اكثر كلام بس اتمنى انك ما تقصر وما تخلي كل واحد يتكلم يوصل لهدفه 
بصراحه فيه اعضاء كثير بس لتخريب صورة وسمعة المنتدى 
انا من الزعل كتبت كلام كثير اتمنى اني ما اكون ثقلت عليكم 
بالتوفيق دائما

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اخوي الجميل بصراحه انا كمان متابع بصمت وبشده 
> هو ارسلها لك ع الخاص لانو خايف يكون كلامه خطأ بيحاول يتعلم ليش التوصيه هنا كده والتانيه كده  بصراحه كلامك بالاعتزال اذا دل على شي فيدل على عدم الثقه بنفسك 
> يابن الناس خلي اللي يتكلم يتكلم كثير من الاخوه المحللين تعرضو للكلام هذا 
> فيه ناس تبغى توصيه جاهزه وربحانه ميه الميه 
> يعني يبغوا علم الغيب واستغفر الله 
> في الاخير بقولك انت بتعمل خير وكثير بيستفيد من توصياتك ويمكن يكون باب رزق لهم 
> ماراح اكثر كلام بس اتمنى انك ما تقصر وما تخلي كل واحد يتكلم يوصل لهدفه 
> بصراحه فيه اعضاء كثير بس لتخريب صورة وسمعة المنتدى 
> ...

 صدقت ليست لدي ثقة بالنفس  بتاتاً  أحسن كلمه سمعتها بـ 2010  أنا اعمل بفكري وليس بما أقراء

----------


## inzaghi18

يا جماعة بدون هالسوالف ..  متابعين الجميل

----------


## ali alrashidi

اخوي لا تفهمني غلط 
بس والله زعلت لانو كل يوم جاي واحد ما يستحي  ويتكلم ع الناس اللي بتعمل خير 
انت سهران طول الليل وتكتب توصيات وتابعت شارتات ومتعب حالك لو جه الله 
وفلان غيرك وفلان وكل يوم نسمع ناس بتتكلم عنهم 
والله العظيم ما اقصد انو انت ما عندك ثقه بنفسك 
قصدي انو انت وغيرك لما يسمع كلمه من واحد اصلا مو فاهم شي يجي يقول انا ما احط توصيات وموضوعي يتقفل 
حرام والله حرام نخسركم  وتخسرونا بسبب شخص مين هوا ما نعرف  
اللي اقصده اخوي وحقك علي اذا انا غلطت بالتعبير انك كمل طريقك  توصياتك واضحه وصريحه  وصدقني حتى اللي بيخسر من توصيات بتكون 1 الى 2 بالميه وستوب للي بتحطه دايما صغير 
مره تانيه حقك علي اذا غلطت بالتعبير بس من جد زعلت من كلامك 
وتاكد انك اخ عزيز وغالي ومن زمان 
والسلام خير ختام

----------


## inzaghi18

اخي الجميل
هذي رسالة واضحة من الأخ علي .. نتمنى اعادة النظر . ونستفيد من توصياتك .

----------


## رشدي

> صدقت ليست لدي ثقة بالنفس بتاتاً  أحسن كلمه سمعتها بـ 2010  أنا اعمل بفكري وليس بما أقراء

   يا عمى الله يبارك لك  هديء اعصابك  لا يوجد شيء يستاهل  بلاش توصيات لا مشكلة  ريح بالك بس وخليك معانا حتى لو تفتح لنا ورشة تعليمية  اى موضوع والسلام نقدر ندخل عليه نقولك صباح الخير لان انا لا اتفائل عند دخولى المنتدى ولا ارى مشاركتك تقدر حضرتك تقول ان وجودك مرتبط عندى بهذه التجارة   اما بالنسبة للأخوة المحترمين اعداء النجاح  فلهم اكثر من سيناريو لا تهتم  صدقنى اوقات اتضايق من كثرة تعبك وكتاباتك وسهرك لأجل ان يستفاد احد من الاخوة   عموما اعتذر عن الإطالة لك منى التحية  :Eh S(7):    بارك الله فيك

----------


## mohammedsat

لا اله الا الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله اذكرو الله يا اخوان    والله ياخ جمال ما اقول الا جزاك الله خيرا وغفر الله لوالديك 
ياخي  والله العالم ان اللتعبير خان الاخوان وانت باذن الله سوف تغفر لهم سقطاتهم وزلاتهم 
اخي واستاذي الكريم اتمنى عليك الاستمرار لان هناك من يستفيد من توصياتك واكثرهم متابعين مثلي
ولكن عندما رئيت طلبك بالغاء الموضوع بصراحه حزنت 
فالرجوك بااعادة النظر في قرارك لااجلنا رحم الله والديك

----------


## فارس نواف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الفاضل الجميل
اسال عن احوالك وصحتك اولا 
انا من اشد الناس متابعتا لموضوعك  وانت بنسبه لي عباره عن مرجعيه هامه لتاكيد او عدم التاكيد دخولي الصفقات
بدون مجامله او رياء انت من اكبر المحللين واثق بك كثيرا لست وحدي بل الكثير من المحللين الكبار ياخذون منك
لكن يا اخي العزيز لا ترد الخطء بالخطء انت اكبر من ذلك 
بمجرد انسحابك خطء 
طبعا هذا الامر خاص بك ولا اريد ان اكون حشري كثيرا لكن اود ان تعدل عن الانسحاب 
الله يسمح كل من اخطء يارجل 
الله يسامح كل من له مصلحه بالاسائه اليك    هذا انت يا اخي   
لا تعرهم انتباهك
ركز على موضوعك 
اخيرا انا  باسمي اقدم لك اعتذارا رسميا بنيابه عن كل شخص اساء لك 
اتمنى ان يقبل اعتذاري 
اخوك ابو نواف

----------


## inzaghi18

> لا اله الا الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله اذكرو الله يا اخوان   والله ياخ جمال ما اقول الا جزاك الله خيرا وغفر الله لوالديك  ياخي والله العالم ان اللتعبير خان الاخوان وانت باذن الله سوف تغفر لهم سقطاتهم وزلاتهم  اخي واستاذي الكريم اتمنى عليك الاستمرار لان هناك من يستفيد من توصياتك واكثرهم متابعين مثلي ولكن عندما رئيت طلبك بالغاء الموضوع بصراحه حزنت   فالرجوك بااعادة النظر في قرارك لااجلنا رحم الله والديك

  
لن ازيد على كلامك اخي العزيز . كفيت و وفيت

----------


## قمة الفيبو

اخي الغالى  
اسعد الله اوقاتك بالخير والمسرات  
كل واحد ناجح في توصياته مثلك محارب من الفشله فااقول لك ياجبل مايهزك ريح .... 
واستمر مع من يهمهم وجودك وينتظرون توصياتك على احر من الجمر ...

----------


## شـــروق

> لا اله الا الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله اذكرو الله يا اخوان   والله ياخ جمال ما اقول الا جزاك الله خيرا وغفر الله لوالديك  ياخي والله العالم ان اللتعبير خان الاخوان وانت باذن الله سوف تغفر لهم سقطاتهم وزلاتهم  اخي واستاذي الكريم اتمنى عليك الاستمرار لان هناك من يستفيد من توصياتك واكثرهم متابعين مثلي ولكن عندما رئيت طلبك بالغاء الموضوع بصراحه حزنت   فالرجوك بااعادة النظر في قرارك لااجلنا رحم الله والديك

 .....................

----------


## رشدي

السلام عليكم  
الحقيقة انا متابع موضوعك فى صمت ولكن لاحظت مشكله فى توصياتك انها مش مرتبطه ببعض يعنى حضرتك كاتب وعارض اليور ين بيع وعارض اليورو استرالى شراء تيجى ازاى ؟؟؟ :016: 
ياريت تفهمنى برده انت على اى اساس قولت كده لان ممكن يكون قوانين الفوركس اتغيرت وانا مش عارف  :Big Grin:  
شكرا واسف على الازعاج وفى انتظار ردك اخى الجميل    تصدق انه فعلا قوانين الفوركس اتغيرت  :Big Grin:    لو حضرتك عندك حساب ديموووو  وكلفت خاطرك  وتعبت روحك   زى ما احنا نظرنا راح ومخنا ساح   والراجل الله يبارك له عمال يكتب ويحلل ويتعب  علشان خاطر سيادتك تقرأ المشلركة وتاخد الارقام على الجاهز :Big Grin:   المهم تتعب حضرتك معانا وتيجي على نفسك معلش وتفتح   شااااارت اليورو ين   و   شارت اليورو استرالى   وياااااااااالهوووووووووول المفاجأه  :Yikes3:    عموما علشان ما تتعبش نفسك انا جهزت لك الشارتات   اتفرج واتبسط واتعظ علشان تفكر كويس قبل ما تفتح صفحة المنتدى وتفكر تتكلم   وللعلم ......   هذا المنتدى ليس شاااااااااااااااات    :No3:    بارك الله فيك

----------


## السنام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا واحد من الذين يطلعون على هذا الموضوع بين الفينة والأخرى.. والحقيقة رغم أني لا ألتزم حرفيا بأي توصية من التوصيات إلا أنني أدخل هنا لكي أقرأ تحاليل الاخ الجميل التفصيلية التي تجعلنا نفهم كيف تتحرك العملة وهذا شيئ أفضل من التوصية لأننا نتعلم ونستفيد من خبرة الجميل.
جزاك الله خير الجزاء.

----------


## شـــروق

_أخي aljameel_  اللي بيثقوا فيك ويستحقوا تواصل لأجلهم أكثر بكثير من أصحاب الآراء السفيهة  لا تخيب رجاءهم فيك بسبب تبجح  شخص ربما يكون جاهل ,,  أخي نحن بانتظار تحليلك المشوق ومن غير الممكن أن نسمح لك بإغلاق موضوعك بهذه البساطة.

----------


## moussy82

أنا اليوم أول مرة أدخل الموضوع..تقريباً من الساعة 3 
وتروح تبطل على طول!!!!! 
كدا تحسسني اني نحس 
وبالنسبة للرسالة...أنا حسيت انو الأخ بدو يتعلم منك بس يمكن خانه التعبير لا أكثر ولا أقل 
أما اذا فيه رسائل أخرى مسيئة فالله أعلم 
ومشكوووووووووور

----------


## adnan774

*اخوي الجمال انت اكبر من هذا الكلام 
اذا كنت بتترك الموضوع بسبب رسالة وتعبير خاطئ من شخص ما بقول عنه غير الله يهديه 
فارجو ان تعيد النظر في قرارك  
صلي على النبي واذكر الله  
وننتظرك وما عندك اي عذر *

----------


## wrwaleed

السلام عليكم
اخي الجميل ما  شاء الله عليك
انت استاذ كبير من اساتذه المنتدي الكريم وانت احد الاعضاء الذين دفعوني للاشتراك في ها المنتدي من خلال مجهودك الملحوظ  واذا مكنش عندك ثقه بنفسك واذا اكنت مجهوداتك غير مجديه مكنش موضوعك وصل فوق 1100 صفحه
فانت وماجد وسواح وجموعه من الاخوة كالنجوم تهدي لي الطريق للوصول للهدف
ولا يحق لك حرمننا من توجيهاتك
ومعلش ايه دخلك في ناس مبتلتزمش بستوب ولا بتوصيه ولو عكس عليها السعر شوه تصرخ
وده دليل علي عدم صبرهم ومعلوماتهم الضعيفه في هذا المجال
ده غير انهم ما بيفكرو مجرد منفذين
والكل عارف ان الفوركس اجتهاد وجهاد لتعلم السوق
لن اكثر اكتر بهذا الكلام 
قولي رايك دلوقتي
الدولار اندكس طاير بعيد عن 78.40
وانا اذكرك بهذه النقطه التي قولت لي لاحظها في الاغلاق الاسبوعي 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## zedan

لا يا استاد جميل للعتزال وانت اكبر من المشككين وانا متتبع لتوصياتك ومستفاد منها ولي اطفال يقتاتون منها فلك اجرهم نتمنى ان اراى توصياتك في اقرب وقت
تقبل ودي وتقديري

----------


## Scarface

سامح الله الذين يخربون على غيرهم. والله الأخ الجميل ذابح نفسه ويسهر ليل ونهار على التحليل ومحاولة إعطاء الفائدة للكل والناس الجاهلة تجي وتتكلم وتتهجم بدون علم أو معرفة. صدق من قال خيراً تعمل شراً تلقى. 
وصدق من قال أن العلم سلاح المؤمن. 
أنا ما أقول إلا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.

----------


## عبدالكريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
حياكم الله جميعا   :Eh S(7):  
رأينا صباحا مشاركة الاخ العزيز الجميل والتي يطلب فيها اغلاق الموضوع ... بصراحة نحن نحترم  جدا الاخ صاحب الموضوع فقمنا باغلاقه بناء على طلبه . 
ولكن راينا اننا يجب ان نعطي الاخ العزيز الجميل  فرصة أخرى , وخاصة ان الاخ الجميل من اعضاء المنتدى المميزين , ومن الصعب جدا بل من المستحيل ان نفرط فيه . 
لذا سنقوم بفتح الموضوع من جديد , ونتجاهل طلبه الكريم , لاننا نعتبر الاستجابه له هو نصر في حد ذاته لاعداء النجاح الذين ذكر انهم يقومون بمراسلته دائما . 
وفي نفس الوقت سارسل رسالة خاصة الى صاحب الموضوع ابلغه فيها فتحنا الموضوع من جديد  :Good:  
و شكرا جزيلا لكل الاخوة الذين شجعوا على عودة الاخ العزيز الجميل , وبالتوفيق لكم في هذا الموضوع المميز  
وفقك الله جميعا يا رب  :Good:

----------


## mohamed/mido

نحن ننتظرك استاذنا الكبيييييييييير
وبارك الله فيك  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Angel2010

يارب ياكريم .... احنا كلنا بنتظارك يا استاذنا الكبير ... ومابقدر اقووول الا الله يقويك وحنا معاك ع المووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت .... بصراحه انا قديش كنت مبسووط لما قلت حنسهر  سهره فوركسيه وبعدها صار اللي صار ... وعفوك وكرمك ومحبتك لعيووون اللي بحبوووووووك أكبر واحسن رهان لرجعتك .... الله يوفقك

----------


## Angel2010

أحلى التحيات واجمل الزغاريت والعطوووووووور للاخ الاستاذ العظيم الجمال 
تحيه من الاردن.... من محمد أرحيم لأحلى أبو مروووووووووان  
قوووه ياخوووووووي ..... الله يقووووويك ع حسادك

----------


## inzaghi18

ان شاء الله راجع لنا اخينا الغالي ..

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الجميل أعتذر منك بشدة لمخالفتي رغبتك بعدم التعليق على قرارك ولكن لم أستطع إلا ان أبدي رأيي في ما حدث راجيا الله ان يترك في نفسك أثرا إيجابيا .
أولا أخي الجميل نحن في عالم إفتراضي على الإنترنت وكتاباتنا فيه أحيانا تترك أثرا جيدا وأحيانا تترك أثرا سيئا ولكن ولكن دائما المشاعر غائبة في كتاباتنا 
وتكون هذه الكتابة جامدة بحد ذاتها وربما يخوننا فيها التعبير عما نريد إيصاله للطرف الاخر ....وفي حالة الرسالة التي كتبها لك هذا الشخص لا ندري ما 
كان ينويه شرا او خيرا وربما خانه التعبير عما يرده منك ....كما أخي لو لاحظت انه أنهى رسالته بكلمة اخي الجميل وهذا شيئ ربما يدل على الخير أكثر 
من الإسائة لك ماعاذ الله .
أما الان فلدي رسالتين :
الرسالة الاولى هي للأخ الذي أرسل تلك الرسالة للأخ الجميل وأقول له :
أخي العزيز السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أنا متأكد أخي من انك بينك وبين نفسك تعرف تماما ماكنت تقصد وماكنت تريد القول بين تلك السطور التي كتبتها
فإن كان إسائة بحق أخونا الجميل أطلب منك ان تقدم إعتذارك (على الخاص للأخ الجميل وليس هنا لانها ربما تكون ثقيلة عليك بعض الشيء )وان لا تحمل خطيئة وذنب 
إغلاق هذا الموضوع الذي يقدم الكثير الكثير للأخوة أعضاءا وزوارا
والذي لا يجب أن يتوقف لمثل هكذا سبب ....وبغض النظر عن ذلك هناك أطفال يقتاتون من هذا الموضوع على حد تعبير أحد الاخوة الكرام 
أما إن كانت نيتك خيرا وإن شاء الله تكون كذلك أرجو منك أن توضح وجهة نظرك للأخ الجميل ....جزاك الله خيرا  
أما رسالتي الثانية هي للأخ الجميل بارك الله فيه وله :
أخي الكريم أستحلفك بالله العظيم أن تراجع قرارك وان لا تحرم الناس من العلم الذي وهبك إياه الله ...وإن راسلك الاخ الذي كان السبب في ذلك فجزاه الله خيرا
وإن لم يفعل فأنت غني عن ذلك ولا أظنك تنتظره ....فأرجو منك أخي العزيز أن تعود الاسبوع المقبل بعد أخذ راحة السوق بتحليلاتك وتوصياتك 
التي لاغنى للكثير عنها وأنا منهم ...كأن شيئا لم يكن وصفحة ويتم نسيانها إن شاء الله والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## Angel2010

أخووووي ابو مراون .... من الصبح واحنا بنتظارك ........ انا متاكد باذن رب العالمين من رجعتلك لطيبت نفسك وكرم أخلاقك ................ الكل عم بستنى فيك .... وناقصهم وجوووووووووودك 
أخوك أرحيم

----------


## سالزبورغ

السلام عليكم 
احزنني كثيرا ما حدث اليوم ولكن لعلمي بقلبك الكبير الطيب سترجع بأذن الله  
ارجع لنا وابتسم لانك ستشاهد الدولار فرنك يسير على ما ذكرته والوعد 1100 
احبك في الله

----------


## رشدي

> السلام عليكم   الحقيقة انا متابع موضوعك فى صمت ولكن لاحظت مشكله فى توصياتك انها مش مرتبطه ببعض يعنى حضرتك كاتب وعارض اليور ين بيع وعارض اليورو استرالى شراء تيجى ازاى ؟؟؟ ياريت تفهمنى برده انت على اى اساس قولت كده لان ممكن يكون قوانين الفوركس اتغيرت وانا مش عارف   شكرا واسف على الازعاج وفى انتظار ردك اخى الجميل    تصدق انه فعلا قوانين الفوركس اتغيرت    لو حضرتك عندك حساب ديموووو  وكلفت خاطرك  وتعبت روحك   زى ما احنا نظرنا راح ومخنا ساح   والراجل الله يبارك له عمال يكتب ويحلل ويتعب  علشان خاطر سيادتك تقرأ المشلركة وتاخد الارقام على الجاهز  المهم تتعب حضرتك معانا وتيجي على نفسك معلش وتفتح   شااااارت اليورو ين   و   شارت اليورو استرالى   وياااااااااالهوووووووووول المفاجأه    عموما علشان ما تتعبش نفسك انا جهزت لك الشارتات   اتفرج واتبسط واتعظ علشان تفكر كويس قبل ما تفتح صفحة المنتدى وتفكر تتكلم   وللعلم ......   هذا المنتدى ليس شاااااااااااااااات    بارك الله فيك

    :Big Grin:

----------


## beshay

رساله الى الاستاذ ابو مروات وارجو الرد  عليها 
 هل ترضى ان يضار احد بسبب عدم تواجدك  و تعليمك للجميع 0 الجميع فى انتظارك فلا تخزلهم ايها الكريم

----------


## ابو نوران

الاخ الجميل انا لاالومك بحجت انك تتعب معنا وبالتالي ياتي واحد ويعمل كذا وكانه يستفزك  انا اقول انك لو وضعت نقطت بنزين في بحر فاانه لايغير لونه ولاطعمه اخي الكريم لاتتركنا ايها الشبل انت علمتنا قبل شهور بطريقتك التي تتبعها بالتوصيات وتعلمت منك الكثير وكنت توصينا على المكشوف وكنت تحاول اننا نتشارك مع بعض بوضع التوصيات على حسب طريقتك وكنت احس انك تزعل لما تجد شخص يسالك سوال وانت سبق وان شرحته لنا اخي انا لم اجد مثلك في حب الخير للناس فهذه صفه قليله او نادره ودائم المخلص بالعمل والناجح يستفز بضم اليا اخي الكريم انا اقول الكلام هذا ليس لمصلحتي ولكن لمصلحة الجميع اقصد كل الشباب وطمعا بك لاني احبك بالله اخي ارجوا ان لاتفارقنا انت ماقصرت معنا كسبنا نقاط وكسبنا معرفة واحد مثلك وانت كسبت معرفتنا واجرا من الله سبحانه لانك لو اعتزلت بالعكس تكسب الراحه ولكن اخي انا انخاك نخو لاتتركنا وتحملنا وتحمل عيوبنا اشكرك من كل قلبي اخيك نور ابو نوران

----------


## ابو نوران

قصدي تزعل لانك تريدنا نتعلم بانفسنا

----------


## Angel2010

مسالخير أبومروان: 
لازلنا بانتظارك .... الكل ينتظر نورك وطلتك الحلوووه ..... ان شاء الله انك بتروووق والعفووو من سماه الرجال وانت ملك الرجال ورجل المواقف .....
اخوك محمد ارحيم

----------


## محمود1

نشكر الاخ المشرف على فتح الموضوع لكي يصل الاخوة صوتهم الى الاخ والاستاذ الكبير ابو مروان   اخي العزيز ابو مروان  انا اعرف انوا الي يفتح باب توصيات لازم يتحمل كلام بعض الاخوة الذين يجهلون بعض من التحليل الفني والاساسي مثلي انا   وانت تعرف انوا هاد  الشي  راح يصير معك  و لازم ماترد على هل الكلام لانو راح يجيلك منو وجع راس اكثر  فاالافضل انك تكمل مع احبابك الاكثر لانو مثل هالشغلات بتصير مع الكل  واخر شي يعني دائما في رابح وخاسر بالفوركس واحد راح يمدح ومية راح يذم لانو ثلاث رباعنا ماقرا التحليل الفني والاساسي   بدي اقول للبعض الاخوة ياخي   موضوع الاخ ابو مروان تعليمي اكثر من ان يكون توصيات وبس  واخيرا بدي اقول كلمة على الانفراد لابو مروان   اذا ماترجع مشان الشباب فعل اقل ارجع مشان المنتدى لانو الاخوة المشرفين اعتبروك من اعضاء المنتدى المتميزين ومن الصعب جدا بل من المستحيل ان نفرط فيه .

----------


## العميل1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا من متابعينك بصمت   ياجميل لانجاح بلا اعداء ...... دعك من اعداء النجاح ياجميل ظهور هذه الأمور بموضوعك دليل على وصلك الى قمة هرم التوصيات مع كل الود التقدير لمن يضع توصيات بالمنتدىياجميل لاتترك موقعك الذى وصلت اليه بعد سهر الليالي للتعلم والمتابعه وآخر ما اذكر في توصية الباوند عند قيامك من نومك كي لا يخسر احد من متابعيك مين مثلك لااعتقد يوجد من يسهر مثل لعمل الخير ابتغاء مرضاة الله  الله يرحم والديك ويعينك في امور دنياك وآخرتك سواءً بقيت ام رحلت   لك كل الود

----------


## 1عبدالله

عفوا ابومروان بالرغم انك زعلان بل غاضب لكن لى لى عتاب عليك اى نعم 
منحك الله بجانب علمك الكبير الذى لم تبخل به على احد البعيد والقريب منحك الله قلب اكبر تسامح به ولم ارى فى صفحتك الا الحب والتسامح وكم من مرة تعرضت للهجوم وكم من مرة تعرضت للهكر وكم من مرة تعرضت لتصغير شأن ما تكتب وكم وكم ...............وكم ومع ذلك لم تأخذ مثل هذا القرار علشان كلنا نعلم من هو ابو مروان تعلم شىء اخى الجميل انى لم افتح حساب حقيقى الا من شهور قليلة بعد ان وجدت صفحتك وليس لى مشاركت الا فى موضوعك تعلم كذلك ان الكثير منا يقتات من هذا المجال وانا منهم ولاتعلم ظروف الناس 
فلاتحل نفسك منا     والله الذى لااله الا هو اننا نحبك فى الله        ولك الله اخى 
لاتنسى ان كل ناجح له من يحاول ان يهدم نجاحه وغلقك للصفحة انتصار لهم 
هداك الله وجزاك عنا كل الخير

----------


## سنفاوى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ الاستاذ الكبير / الجميل  
هذه رسالتى اليك من اخ لك ضحية من ضحايا هذا المحيط الهادر المتلاطم الامواج المسمى الفوركس والله ياأخى لقد أتى على الاخضر واليابس فى حياتى ودمرنى تدميرا ولولا لطف الله وعونه  وايمانى بأن هذا ابتلاء عظيم  لكنت فقدت عقلى ودينى  فقد خسرت أكثر من 200 ألف دولار  شقى عمرى وغربتى سنوات طويلة وكنت أشرفت على الهاوية وتصادف منذ حوالى شهر أن قرأت موضوعك هذا وبدأت اتابعه على الديمو ثم فتحت حساب بمبلغ بسيط وبدأت أتابع توصياتك وسبحان من أعطاك  أسرار هذا العلم 
وبسم الله ماشاء الله ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله ندعو الله أن يزيدك من كرمه وعطائه .
والله انه لشيئ مذهل ماأراه من أن  العملات تكاد تلتزم حرفيا فى مسارها اليومى بخط السير الذى تحدده لها مسبقا . لقد عاودنى الامل مرة أخرى اننى بفضل الله وعونه وتوفيقه ثم بفضل توصياتك اليومية أستطيع أن أبدأ  رحلة تعويض خسائرى أو جزء منها  
فأستحلفك بالله أن تعود فى قرارك  وان شاء الله يكون هذا فى ميزان حسناتك وسيجزيك الله خير الجزاء فى الدنيا والاخرة  وزكاة عن علمك وخبرتك

----------


## العاشق

السلام عليكم اخي ابو مروان انا متأكد ان من يبعث لك على الخاص هم منافسون لك يغيضهم نجاحك الباهر في التوصيات وكم من مرة حاولو ابعادك مرة بالرسائل ومرة بمحاولة اختراق جهاز الحاسوب تبعك ولكني اتوقع منك دائما ان تكون كالشجرة يرميها الناس بالحجارة فترميهم بالثمار. ارجو ان لا تخذل اخوان لك هم في أمسّ الحاجة الى نصحك وتوجيهك

----------


## سفاح الفوركس

سلام عليكم يا ابومروان نحن بحاجة اليك من فضلك لاتتركنا دعك من كلام الاخروووووون والله بحبك في الله ار جوك لاتتركنا بسبب كلام الاخرون

----------


## aidy

هذه اول مرة اكتب في هذا الموضوع فقد كنت من المتابعين بصمت 
ولكن
دعك من الحاقدين يا أبو مروان وأرجع لو سمحت الى موضوعك

----------


## رشدي

يا اخوة صدقونى 
هذا الرجل قلبه طيب 
لن يترك اخوانه  
قريبا ترونه منور موضوعه من جديد 
ننتظر يا جميل

----------


## $بدون ستب لوس$

اخي الجمال خلي روحك فوركسيه مثل الاستاذ ماجد  
واعلم ان كتير من ناس بحاجة ايلك

----------


## mhmdnow

أخى الجميل  رأيت بنفسك ورأينا جميعا مظاهرة الحب التى كان ابطالها زوار موضوعك الجميل
ومن يهتف بعودتك هو باحث عن المكاسب والفرص الناجحه التى توفرها لهم
فهذا ليس حب من فراغ وانما حب تدعمه صفقات ناجحه على مر الموضوع 
اقدر غضبك من بعض الرسائل التى وصلت اليك - فنحن جميعا بشر يغضب
لقد كنت من متابعى موضوعك هذا وهو من انجح المواضيع فى المنتدى 
لى رجاءعندك واعتقد انك هدأت بعض الشئ فهذه الرسائل الجميله التى رأيتها تهدأ روع اى انسان مهما كان غضبه فما بالك بجميلنا الجميل
نريدك ان ترد  على المشككين بصفقات ناجحه يوم الاثنين وان تضع عدد النقاط الرابحه باكبر فونط موجود حتى تكون خارصه لجيع الألسن المشككه  وثقنا بك وثقتنا فى عودتك وعدم تخليك عنا كبيره  حتى لو كانت هناك صفقات خاسره فنحن بشر نجتهد ولكننا لا نعلم الغيب
فالغيب فى علم الله الواحد الاحد 
ولكن النجاح ان تكون صفقاتك الناجحه عملاقه لا نرى ما بجانبها من صفقات لا قدر الله خاسره 
اشكر لك وقتك فى القراءة
واتمنى ان نرى اول صفقه فى بدايه يوم الاثنين 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

عدت للمنتدى من فتره طويله  
وللأسف أجدك ترك المنتدى  
ننتظر عودتك بإذن الله تعالى لعيون محبيك ومتابعيك

----------


## فارس نواف

السلام عليكم
ياخي هل بقي لك حجة على ترك الموضوع بعد كل هذه الردود والرجاء من الاخوه المتابعين
انا واثق من رجوعك للموضوع
واثق جدا لاني اصلك طيب
لا تخيب املنا فيك يا كبير
اخوك ابو نواف

----------


## احمد العلي

اخي الجمـــــــــــــــيل اعطيت الكثير لهذا المنتدى وقد احبك الكثير من الاصدقاء فلا اعتقد انك سترحل وتترك هذه الصيحات خلفك.  يا من يعـز عليــنا أن نفــارقهـم..... وجـداننا كـل شــيء بعـدكـم عـدم 
إذا ترحـلت عن قوم وقد قـدروا..... ألاّ تفـارقهـــم فـالـراحـلـون هــم 
شــر البلاد مكان لا صديق بــه...... وشـــر ما يكسب الإنسان مـا يصـم.

----------


## Angel2010

مسالخير اخوي أبو مروان:
والله انا مش عارف شو بدي احكيلك صحيح اني اعرفتك بفتره بسيطه بس بجد عزيت علي اكتير اكتير وعز علي زعلك والله كلي احترام الك والكل هوون بقفووو الك احتراما وتقديرا وأنا اولهم وان شاء الله انك ترجع عشان اللي بحبووك وبتمنولك كل الخير من كل قلبهم وتتغاضى عن الشخص الي اساء التعبير .........  
اخوك ارحيم

----------


## Forex Area

أخي الحبيب أبو مروان
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
طالت الغيبة 
فقط رد على الموضوع و على كل من ناشدك للرجوع بغض النظر عن قرارك 
لنطمئن عليك فقط و لنتأكد أن كلمات محبيك قد نجحت في ملاشاة كلمات الاخرين المقصودة و الغير مقصودة 
أتمنى ان تعود لتزين موضوعك من جديد 
دمت و دام الجميع هنا بكل الخير 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## beshay

الاخ ابومروان 
   اجمل التحيات لشخصكم الكريم واتمنى من الله ان يرشدكم لما فيه الصالح لك وللناس جميعا وخاصة اولئك الذين يحبون شخصكم الكريم بصرف النظر عن اى امور خرى ولتعلم ان الشجره المثمره دائما تحدف بالطوب

----------


## mohamed/mido

الاخ الغالى ابومروان 
والله اننا لنفتقدك كثيرااااااا :Icon26: 
اتمنى ان تكون فى احسن حال ونرجوا ان نراك قريبا لنطمئن عليك   :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands: 
أتمنى ان تعود لتزين موضوعك من جديد :Hands: 
اخوك الصغير محمد :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو نوران

عزالله انك ماقصرت ووفيت وكفيت ياشبل واتمنى ان ترجع لاخوانك نحن بحاجتك

----------


## osha_ahmed

اخى العزيز الجميل 
بالله عليك لا تترك اخوانك  
نحن نتعلم منك ...بأنتظار عودتك يا غالى

----------


## ali alrashidi

ابو مروان مو معقوله بعد كلام الشباب وطلبهم لك تردهم 
مستحيل لانو ما تعودنا عليك كذا
عرفناك طيب قلب ومتسامح 
وبعدين احنا محتاجينك وفوقها دعوه حلوه لك ولوالديك 
والله مافي احلى من حب الناس لك 
وحتى لو مارديت انا و كل الموجودين راح نكتب ونترجى ونحاول وانت راح ترجع باذن الله 
الله يوفقك ويرحم والديك

----------


## رشدي

ابو مروان  هل لهذا الحد رسالة واحدة من شخص مجهول تجعلك تتوقف عن الكتابة   وكل هذه المشاركات لا تدعوك للتفكير بالرجوع ؟    والله انا زعلان منك

----------


## شـــروق

> ابو مروان  هل لهذا الحد رسالة واحدة من شخص مجهول تجعلك تتوقف عن الكتابة   وكل هذه المشاركات لا تدعوك للتفكير بالرجوع ؟    والله انا زعلان منك

  _مبين إن الأخ أبو مروان سريع الغضب بطيء الرضا_   _الله يهديه ويرجع_   _والحقيقة مش حلوه نترجى فيه أكثر_   _اتركوه ع راحته_   _والله يوفقه وين ما كان ,,,,_

----------


## adnan774

*اذكر الله  
وصلي على النبي  
وارجع*

----------


## mokly

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوه الافاضل ابو مروان لا يتغلى على احد وهو بطبعه انسان مسامح وخدوم
ابو مروان الغالى  ان شاء الله مايرد طلبى بالرجوع الى بابه  
ادرى انك مسافر وان شاء عندما تعود سوف اعزم نفسى عندك على فنجان قهوه

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم جميعا 
اولاً اعتذر للجميع بدون أستثناء
ثانياً ليس تغلى لا سمح الله وإن شاء الله اكبر انا من هذا 
وثالثً والله ماعندي شي اقوله الا اني اعتذر مره اخرى
واشكر كل من سأل علي بالعام او على الخاص واعتذر لم اقراءو ارد على الكل
انما اشكر السيد عبد الكريم المشرف على وقفته وهذا ليس مستغرب من القائمين على هذا الصرح
غيابي بسبب سفر وهي جئت مصادفه
واتشكر الاخوان على الاتصال الهاتفي على جاري والسؤال عني
وللمعلومية جاري يمؤن علي واتشرف باابوتيسير
والله عجز اللسان عن التعبير والاعتذار
واتمنى لا تؤاخذوني العمر بالاربعين فسن الاربعين ابو السكر والضغط الله يكفينا ويبعدهم عنا أمين يارب العالمين
ومرة خرى اكرر أسفي واعتذاري ولو انكم اعطيتوني اكثر من حقي

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3940 اتوقع والله اعلم له نزول هو صعد للــ 1.3956 المفروض يصعد للــ 1.3980 تقريبا ومنها نزول لهدف بإذن الله 1.3800 الان راقبه في حال لم يصعد فوق 1.3960 تكون هي الستوب في حال صعد فوقها راقبوه عند 1.3980 تقريبا متوقع منها ارتداد ونزول للهدف بإذن الله في حال صعد للـ 1.3980 نقطة الارتداد هي الستوب للبيع او بزيادة 5 للـت 10 نقاط ومع النزول تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

ياهلا ومسلا بنور العين   والله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه ويكفيك شر الأمراض   تحياتي القلبيه لك

----------


## رشدي

> السلام عليكم جميعا 
> اولاً اعتذر للجميع بدون أستثناء
> ثانياً ليس تغلى لا سمح الله وإن شاء الله اكبر انا من هذا 
> وثالثً والله ماعندي شي اقوله الا اني اعتذر مره اخرى
> واشكر كل من سأل علي بالعام او على الخاص واعتذر لم اقراءو ارد على الكل
> انما اشكر السيد عبد الكريم المشرف على وقفته وهذا ليس مستغرب من القائمين على هذا الصرح
> غيابي بسبب سفر وهي جئت مصادفه
> واتشكر الاخوان على الاتصال الهاتفي على جاري والسؤال عني
> وللمعلومية جاري يمؤن علي واتشرف باابوتيسير
> ...

     :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:   لن اكثر ولن اطيل عليك يا اخى  ولكن لا تأسف ولا تعتذر   فنحن من وجب علينا الاعتذار  المكان نور بوجودك   ويكفينا شرف ضيافتنا بموضوعك   حمدا لله على سلامتك   رؤياك فقط تسر الخاطر فلا تبخل علينا بمرورك   :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## zedan

عودا حميدا واللة طلتك بهجه

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 126.58 راقبو النقطة 126.65 تحتها نزول فوقها صعود وساحدد اهداف الصعود او النزول مجرد يتاكد احدهم انما بالاول الهدف القناعة  والله الموفق

----------


## Forex Area

> السلام عليكم جميعا 
> اولاً اعتذر للجميع بدون أستثناء
> ثانياً ليس تغلى لا سمح الله وإن شاء الله اكبر انا من هذا 
> وثالثً والله ماعندي شي اقوله الا اني اعتذر مره اخرى
> واشكر كل من سأل علي بالعام او على الخاص واعتذر لم اقراءو ارد على الكل
> انما اشكر السيد عبد الكريم المشرف على وقفته وهذا ليس مستغرب من القائمين على هذا الصرح
> غيابي بسبب سفر وهي جئت مصادفه
> واتشكر الاخوان على الاتصال الهاتفي على جاري والسؤال عني
> وللمعلومية جاري يمؤن علي واتشرف باابوتيسير
> ...

  نورت بيتك من جديد يا جميل   :015:  
حمداً لله على سلامتك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> لن اكثر ولن اطيل عليك يا اخى  ولكن لا تأسف ولا تعتذر   فنحن من وجب علينا الاعتذار  المكان نور بوجودك   ويكفينا شرف ضيافتنا بموضوعك   حمدا لله على سلامتك   رؤياك فقط تسر الخاطر فلا تبخل علينا بمرورك

 انت بالذات ازعل منك بس تقول ضيافه او غيره
انت صاحب موضوع وتمون على الموضوع وصاحبه ياصديقي

----------


## aljameel

> عودا حميدا واللة طلتك بهجه

 الله يجعل ايامك كلها بهجه

----------


## mohamed/mido

:AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA: 
مرحبا بعودتك با غالى
والله المنتدى نور  :Icon26:   :18:  :18:

----------


## aljameel

> نورت بيتك من جديد يا جميل    حمداً لله على سلامتك

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك
والله اني خجلان منكم

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا بعودتك با غالى والله المنتدى نور

 منور بوجودكم

----------


## aljameel

> ياهلا ومسلا بنور العين   والله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه ويكفيك شر الأمراض   تحياتي القلبيه لك

 هلا بيك وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير

----------


## ibo2000

اخيرا نور المنتدى من جديد اخي جميل وخصوصا قسم التوصيات الذي اصبح مظلما من دونك ........... وعودة قوية بتوصيات جميلة كالعادة يا جميل...... 
انا من متابعينك بصمت لعدم الازعاج

----------


## dany123456

:18:  :18: نور المنتدي  :18:  :18:

----------


## abo-ali

> السلام عليكم جميعا 
> اولاً اعتذر للجميع بدون أستثناء
> ثانياً ليس تغلى لا سمح الله وإن شاء الله اكبر انا من هذا 
> وثالثً والله ماعندي شي اقوله الا اني اعتذر مره اخرى
> واشكر كل من سأل علي بالعام او على الخاص واعتذر لم اقراءو ارد على الكل
> انما اشكر السيد عبد الكريم المشرف على وقفته وهذا ليس مستغرب من القائمين على هذا الصرح
> غيابي بسبب سفر وهي جئت مصادفه
> واتشكر الاخوان على الاتصال الهاتفي على جاري والسؤال عني
> وللمعلومية جاري يمؤن علي واتشرف باابوتيسير
> ...

 ارحبو
ارحبوا    
مرحبا ترحيبه كلها للك :AA:    
ترحيبه  جنوبي

----------


## سفاح الفوركس

الحمد الله على سلامتك اشتقنا اليك ابو مروان   :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5813 انا موصي علية اكثر من مرة وحددت اهدافه بإذن الله عند 1.5845 و 1.5950 و1.6000 تقريبا و1.6035 للـت 50 الان والله اعلم الهدف الحالي له 1.5900 تقريبا  الاهداف بإذن الله قائمة لا زالت والله اعلم المهم مراقبته عند اهم النقاط التاليه  النقطة 1.5950 اما يرتد منها او يواصل للــ 1.6000 في حال صعد فوق 1.6000 من افرب نقطة للــ 1.6080 بيع وهي الستوب والهدف والله اعلم مفتوح ممكن 200 او 300 المهم مفتوح للــ 500 والله اعلم مجرد يتاكد هدفه بإذن الله سابلغ عنه فرضا وصل 1.5950 وارتد ولم يصعد فوقها ممكن بيعه والهدف القناعه احتمال منها ينزل للتصحيح او 1.6000 والله اعلم وبعد التصحيح يصعد مرة اخرى  المهم من اقرب نقطة للــــــــ 1.6080 بيع وهي الستوب   انا بتكلم لمن هم به شراء من البداية من الاسبوع الماضي والحمد لله اقل دخول معه مايقارب 200 نقطة انما من يرغب دخول به شراء يراقب ويدخل ويضع الستوب المناسب له  والله الموفق

----------


## eto2

الحمد لله على السلامة
من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم
بدنا تحليلك على الباوند دولار واليورو دولار

----------


## aljameel

> اخيرا نور المنتدى من جديد اخي جميل وخصوصا قسم التوصيات الذي اصبح مظلما من دونك ........... وعودة قوية بتوصيات جميلة كالعادة يا جميل...... 
> انا من متابعينك بصمت لعدم الازعاج

  

> نور المنتدي

  

> ارحبو
> ارحبوا    
> مرحبا ترحيبه كلها للك   
> ترحيبه جنوبي

  

> الحمد الله على سلامتك اشتقنا اليك ابو مروان

 الله يسلمكم ويبارك فيكم والمنتدى منور بوجودوكم وماشاء الاخون الموصين كلهم خير وبركة
والله اني خجلان منكم بصدق 
ارجو تعذوروني ولو لني ليس لي عذر انما جات مصادفه مع سفرإن شاء الله تتعوض بتوفيق الله

----------


## الحــwhaleــوت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا اقول الحمدلله على السلامة ياللي جاي من السفر  :Eh S(7):  ( الجميل )
ثانيا ياليت احد يوافيني بتطورات المجنوون  :016:

----------


## mohamed emam

الأخ الجميل aljameel 
الحمد لله على سلامتك .. ثقتى فى كريم أخلاقك و حبك فى معاونة الاخرين كانا أهم سببين أنى لم أطلب منك العوده لمنتداك الغالى .. أسأل الله لك الشفاء من كل داء   ( بقية الدعاء   لك و لأسرتك  بظاهر الغيب ) 
و بارك الله فى أسرة هذا المنتدى.

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله على السلامة
> من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم
> بدنا تحليلك على الباوند دولار واليورو دولار

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك اليورو دولار الان انزلت به توصيه  اما الكيبل فيه اخوان موصين ولا احب اضع توصية اخاف تتعارض فيتشتت التفكير انما ساتكلم بوجه عام وعلى السريع ما اراه والله اعلم للكيبل على الشكل العام بعد كسره للــ 1.6076 والاغلاق الاسبوعي تحتها نزول لاهداف تحت قد تصل به للـ 1.5100 تقريبا كحد اقصى 1.5000 ومنها صعود للــ 1.6800 بشكل عام متى يصل او لا يصل الله اعلم انما هذا الواضح امامي وليس شرط يكون صحيح مجرد يتغير الاتجاه العام سابلغ عنه بإذن الله والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):    :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اولا اقول الحمدلله على السلامة ياللي جاي من السفر  ( الجميل )
> ثانيا ياليت احد يوافيني بتطورات المجنوون

  

> الأخ الجميل aljameel 
> الحمد لله على سلامتك .. ثقتى فى كريم أخلاقك و حبك فى معاونة الاخرين كانا أهم سببين أنى لم أطلب منك العوده لمنتداك الغالى .. أسأل الله لك الشفاء من كل داء ( بقية الدعاء لك و لأسرتك بظاهر الغيب ) 
> و بارك الله فى أسرة هذا المنتدى.

 الله يسلمكم ويبارك فيك وشكراً على الثقة
المجنون خلني اتاكد منه وسابلغ عنه بإذن الله 
والله دخلت على المنتدى على السريع وما ارى من فرصة امامي الان  بكتبها اولاً باول

----------


## الماس

هلا بك اخوي الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> هلا بك اخوي الجميل

 هلا اخي الماس وحياك الله

----------


## adnan774

تو ما نور المنتدي  
الحمد لله على السلامة

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 144.47 والله اعلم تحت 144.66 متوقع نزول لهدف بإذن الله 142 بشرط كسر اللو السابق وكسر 143.20 اختراق 144.70 والله اعلم سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 146 ومن الهدف ساحدد له هدف اخر لانه احتمال له هدف ثاني  المهم مراقبة النقطة 144.66 او 144.70 فوقها صعود تحتها نزول والله اعلم  احدهم الستوب للبيع والستوب للشراء ضعو ما يناسبكم في حال اخترق او 144 راقبو وتوكلو على الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> هلا بك اخوي الجميل

 منور بوجودكم

----------


## أروى4

يا هلا يا هلا اشرقت الانوار المنتدى نور و السوق اشتغل بعد توقفه شكرا جزيلا لقرار العودة

----------


## aljameel

> يا هلا يا هلا اشرقت الانوار المنتدى نور و السوق اشتغل بعد توقفه شكرا دزيلا لقرار العودة

 منور بوجودكم هلا اختى اروى

----------


## أروى4

ما رأيك بالين؟و الفرنك؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
مرحبا بعودتك مجددا أخي ابو مروان   
المنتدى نور بك  وبكل الاخوة المتابعين   :Good:

----------


## aljameel

> ما رأيك بالين؟و الفرنك؟

 حددي مع اي عمله 
او تقصدي الفرنك ين

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   مرحبا بعودتك مجددا أخي ابو مروان   المنتدى نور بك وبكل الاخوة المتابعين

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحياتي واحترامي وتقديري لمرورك وتشريفك اخي عبدالكريمواللسان يعجز عن الشكر لك
المنتدى منور بوجودكم والقائمين عليه والاعضاء المحترمين 
الشكر لك من القلب على وقفتك

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم لبعض الوقت وبإذن الله ساعود لكم

----------


## رشدي

ابو مروان عاجل لو سمحت  
احد الاخوة يسألنى ومتعلق بالكندى شراء من 1.0620  
والله اعلم ارجح هبوطه وقلت له  
ماذا ترى حتى نفيده اكثر

----------


## feftey caint

مساك الله بالخير ابو مروان ماهي نصيحتك للمجنون الان السعر الحالي 144.60هل نشتري بهذا السعر ام نبيع اونتريث ونترقب الاسعاروجزاك الله ال خير

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان عاجل لو سمحت  
> احد الاخوة يسألنى ومتعلق بالكندى شراء من 1.0620  
> والله اعلم ارجح هبوطه وقلت له  
> ماذا ترى حتى نفيده اكثر

 غالي والطلب رخيص  والله اعلم فوق 1.0555 متوقع الصعود في حال كسرها فمتوقع من احد النقطتين تقريبا ارتداد  النقطة 1.0530 تقرييبا او النقطة 1.0480 تقريبا ومواصلة الصعود  الهدف بإذن الله 1.0800 + - تقريبا ومراقبته عند الهدف احتمال ارتداد له نزول تصحيحي   لو وصل لهدفه بإذن الله مراقبته وبيع   والستوب للبيع  يكو ن 1.0810 من بعد مراقبه والهدف القناعة  المهم النقاط تقريبيه لاني مستعجل للذهاب للصلاة والله الموفق

----------


## العميل1

هلا وهلا وهلا وهلا وهلا وهلا وهلا وهلا   وسهلا بالمبدع والعودة الحميدة

----------


## قمة الفيبو

الحمد لله على السلامة .. ونور المنتدي والمنتديات الى حولنا برجوعك  :Regular Smile:  
                         وصدقني عرفت انك راح ترجع الان من يجد كل هذا الحب صعبه يتركه

----------


## أروى4

> حددي مع اي عمله 
> او تقصدي الفرنك ين

  الين دولار و الفرنك دولار

----------


## أروى4

و اليورو ين ما اهدافه حاليا؟

----------


## aljameel

> مساك الله بالخير ابو مروان ماهي نصيحتك للمجنون الان السعر الحالي 144.60هل نشتري بهذا السعر ام نبيع اونتريث ونترقب الاسعاروجزاك الله ال خير

 اخي مايحتاج سؤال انا ذكرت مالم يخترق 144.66 فهو للنزول
ووصل 144.61 المفروض تتصرف وتبيع كان الستوب 5 نقاط

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 144.47 والله اعلم تحت 144.66 متوقع نزول لهدف بإذن الله 142 بشرط كسر اللو السابق وكسر 143.20 اختراق 144.70 والله اعلم سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 146 ومن الهدف ساحدد له هدف اخر لانه احتمال له هدف ثاني  المهم مراقبة النقطة 144.66 او 144.70 فوقها صعود تحتها نزول والله اعلم  احدهم الستوب للبيع والستوب للشراء ضعو ما يناسبكم في حال اخترق او 144 راقبو وتوكلو على الله   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر صعد للــ 144.61 وارتد نزول السعر الحالي 144 الان والله اعلم بكسر 143.80 تاكيد للنزول بإذن الله  المهم بكسر اللو 143.03 بإذن الله هدف 142.40 +  - تقريبا  ومراقبة النقطة 142.27 في حال كسرها متوقع بإذن الله 142 في حال لم تكسر مراقبته من اقرب نقطة لها 142.27 شراء وهي الستوب للشراء والهدف بإذن الله القناعة ومجرد اتاكد من هدف للصعود سابلغ عنه بوقته بإذن الله والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> هلا وهلا وهلا وهلا وهلا وهلا وهلا وهلا    وسهلا بالمبدع والعودة الحميدة

 هلا فيك اخي وبارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله على السلامة .. ونور المنتدي والمنتديات الى حولنا برجوعك  
> وصدقني عرفت انك راح ترجع الان من يجد كل هذا الحب صعبه يتركه

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك
المنتدى منور بوجدكم 
فعلاً اخي صدقت بما قلت الله يدوم المحبه

----------


## aljameel

> الين دولار و الفرنك دولار

 الدولار ين بصراحة محير نوع ما حتى اللحظة   ولكن والله اعلم مالم يكسر 90.24 فهو للصعود السعر الحالي 90.39 راقبيه   الدولار فرنك انا موصي عليه من الاسبوع الماضي ومحدد هدفه اما 1.1000 او الارتداد من احد خطوط الترند العلوية المرفقة بالتوصية كشارت المهم  والله اعلم له هدف بإذن الله 1.0815 تقريبا من الهدف مراقبته مالم يخترق 1.0840 ممكن البيع والستوب نفسها 1.0840 او نقطة الارتداد والهدف القناعة  باختراق 1.0840 المجال والله اعلم مفتوح له بالصعود والله الموفق

----------


## أروى4

الفرنك ين؟

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 126.58  راقبو النقطة 126.65 تحتها نزول فوقها صعود وساحدد اهداف الصعود او النزول مجرد يتاكد احدهم انما بالاول الهدف القناعة   والله الموفق

 اليورو ين نزل الحمد لله للــ 125.89 السعر الحالي 126.08 المهم تحت 126.65 للنزول والله اعلم والله اعلم في حال واصل نزول هدفه بإذن الله 123.75 تقريبا والهدف نفسه ذكرته من الاسبوع الماضي من الهدف براقبه  لو استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله والله الموفق

----------


## mhmdnow

مرحبا بعودتك الكريمة اخى الجميل - أعانك الله
والله خسرنا كتير فى غيبتك 
خسرنا اخ ومحلل بارع
وخسرنا اموال ايضا  :Regular Smile:  بس المره دى كانت كتير شويه - الحمد لله
كان غيابك وشه وحش عليا
عايزين توصيه نعوض بيها اللى راح .. بس تكون توصيه متوصى عليها
وحمد الله على سلامتك منور مكانك

----------


## aljameel

> الفرنك ين؟

 هو نفس الشي مع القروب للين بينزلو نازل بيصعدو بيصعد والله اعلم 
والله اعلم تحت 86 متوقع هدف بإذن الله 84.30 تقريبا

----------


## sawabic12

> غالي والطلب رخيص  والله اعلم فوق 1.0555 متوقع الصعود في حال كسرها فمتوقع من احد النقطتين تقريبا ارتداد  النقطة 1.0530 تقرييبا او النقطة 1.0480 تقريبا ومواصلة الصعود  الهدف بإذن الله 1.0800 + - تقريبا ومراقبته عند الهدف احتمال ارتداد له نزول تصحيحي   لو وصل لهدفه بإذن الله مراقبته وبيع   والستوب للبيع  يكو ن 1.0810 من بعد مراقبه والهدف القناعة  المهم النقاط تقريبيه لاني مستعجل للذهاب للصلاة والله الموفق

 ارتد من نقطه 10565 
تتوقع يواصل لهدفه صعودا" ؟

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا بعودتك الكريمة اخى الجميل - أعانك الله والله خسرنا كتير فى غيبتك  خسرنا اخ ومحلل بارع وخسرنا اموال ايضا  بس المره دى كانت كتير شويه - الحمد لله كان غيابك وشه وحش عليا عايزين توصيه نعوض بيها اللى راح .. بس تكون توصيه متوصى عليها وحمد الله على سلامتك منور مكانك

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك
الله يبعد الخسارة عنك وعن الجميع بإذن الله
راقب اذا وضعت توصية بستوب صغير والله كريم
والله يعوض عليك اخي هذا السوق ربح وخسارة ولكن الحمد لله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 144.47 والله اعلم تحت 144.66 متوقع نزول لهدف بإذن الله 142 بشرط كسر اللو السابق وكسر 143.20 اختراق 144.70 والله اعلم سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 146 ومن الهدف ساحدد له هدف اخر لانه احتمال له هدف ثاني  المهم مراقبة النقطة 144.66 او 144.70 فوقها صعود تحتها نزول والله اعلم  احدهم الستوب للبيع والستوب للشراء ضعو ما يناسبكم في حال اخترق او 144 راقبو وتوكلو على الله  والله الموفق

   

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  صعد للــ 144.61 وارتد نزول السعر الحالي 144 الان والله اعلم بكسر 143.80 تاكيد للنزول بإذن الله  المهم بكسر اللو 143.03 بإذن الله هدف 142.40 + - تقريبا  ومراقبة النقطة 142.27 في حال كسرها متوقع بإذن الله 142 في حال لم تكسر مراقبته من اقرب نقطة لها 142.27 شراء وهي الستوب للشراء والهدف بإذن الله القناعة ومجرد اتاكد من هدف للصعود سابلغ عنه بوقته بإذن الله  والله الموفق

    للمشاااااااهدة والله الموفق  المهم مراقبة النقطتين 144.70 و 143.70 هو الان الان بينهم كسر او اختراق احدهم هو من يحدد اتجاهه والله اعلم وحتى اللحظة النزول هو سيد الموقف ولكن لابد حساب لكل شي  والله الموفق

----------


## beshay

الاستاذ الفاضل ابومروان
   حمد لله على سلامتك من السفر ومرحبا بعودتك لاحبائك واتمنى ان اتشرف بمعرفتك حينما تأتى الى القاهره و  معلش انا  كنت مضطر ارسل لك رساله عن طريق جارك

----------


## aljameel

> ارتد من نقطه 10565 
> تتوقع يواصل لهدفه صعودا" ؟

 اخي صعب الحكم عليه ولكن ساضعك امام ما اراه والله اعلم
النقطة 1.0555 هي اللو وهي بداية موجه صاعده والله اعلم
النقطة 1.0530 هي نقطة تصحيح 38% تقريبا
النقطة 1.0480 هي نقطة تصحيح 50% تقريبا
هل اكتفى بنزوله السابق عند 1.0555 او يذهب لا احد نقاط التصحيح التى ذكرتها فصعب الحكم عليه بالوقت الحالي والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الاستاذ الفاضل ابومروان
> حمد لله على سلامتك من السفر ومرحبا بعودتك لاحبائك واتمنى ان اتشرف بمعرفتك حينما تأتى الى القاهره و معلش انا كنت مضطر ارسل لك رساله عن طريق جارك

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك 
هلا وغلا بيك ويشرفني اتعرف عليك وإن شاء الله اذا كتب لنا الله لقاء ساتقابل معك 
وجاري موصي عليك بقوة والله لو لنفسه ماكان اهتم هذا الاهتمام  انما لك والله يوصيني عليك 
وبخدمتك وبخدمة جاري واي طرف من جاري بعيوني 
وهلا بيك بين اخوتك

----------


## شـــروق

_مرحبا بعودتك أخونا أبو مروان ,,_

----------


## beshay

> الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك 
> هلا وغلا بيك ويشرفني اتعرف عليك وإن شاء الله اذا كتب لنا الله لقاء ساتقابل معك 
> وجاري موصي عليك بقوة والله لو لنفسه ماكان اهتم هذا الاهتمام  انما لك والله يوصيني عليك 
> وبخدمتك وبخدمة جاري واي طرف من جاري بعيوني 
> وهلا بيك بين اخوتك

 ان شاء الله  فى القريب العاجل

----------


## lux1

ا خي الجميل الحمد لله على عودتك انا عامل شراء ل أورو أسترالي من ١٠٥٨٢٧ ماهو رأيك

----------


## nasser123

مرحبا بعودتك أخونا أبو مروان 
كيف الباوند دولار

----------


## Angel2010

مسالخير اخوي ابو مراون... بجد احلى شي اني شافته عيوووني رجعتك ونورت والله وبجد ماخاب ظني بالرجال أمثالك والرجال قليل ياخوي ابومروان  :Regular Smile: 
اخوك ارحيم

----------


## soliter

حمدله على السلامه ياباشا نورت موضوعك

----------


## سنفاوى

*أشرقت الأنوار 
 وعودا حميدا ياأبو مروان*

----------


## aljameel

> مسالخير اخوي ابو مراون... بجد احلى شي اني شافته عيوووني رجعتك ونورت والله وبجد ماخاب ظني بالرجال أمثالك والرجال قليل ياخوي ابومروان 
> اخوك ارحيم

  

> حمدله على السلامه ياباشا نورت موضوعك

   

> *أشرقت الأنوار*    *وعودا حميدا ياأبو مروان*

 الله يبارك فيكم ويسلمكم
منووووووووور بوجودوكم

----------


## aljameel

> _مرحبا بعودتك أخونا أبو مروان ,,_

  

> ا خي الجميل الحمد لله على عودتك انا عامل شراء ل أورو أسترالي من ١٠٥٨٢٧ ماهو رأيك

  

> مرحبا بعودتك أخونا أبو مروان 
> كيف الباوند دولار

  
معاليش اخوتي كنت مشغول وبعيد عن الجهاز أسف للتاخير 
لحضات وبإذن الله ساحاول الرد على الكل والليله معكم بإذن الله وساشرح لكم بالتفصيل بإذن الله

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيز

لأخ أبو مروان غفر الله لك ولوالديك وأدخلك الرحمن جنة الفردوس الأعلى ما نظرتك لليورو دولار أخوك بايع من 3930 بعقد لا بأس به ما الحل أرجو الرد ولا أمر عليك

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعرالحالي 1.0497  الاحتمال الاقوى  اولا متشكل عليه دبل بوتوم على الاسبوعي هدفه بإذن الله 1.1000 احتمالات هدف الدبل بوتوم اما احد خطوط الترند الملون باللون الازرق او الاحمر او اول قمة 1.1000 لو صعد فوق اول قمة متوقع صعوده للقمة الثانية 1.1700 القمم انا واضع عليها خط برتقالي   الاحتمال المتوسط لديه موجه صاعده A /B /C  هذه الموجه مرقمة بالشارت باللون الازرق C = 1.0707 هدف   الاحتمال الاضعف موجه هابطة مرقمة بالشارت 1/2/3/4  وهي الان صاعده للتصحيح الرقم 4 فتصحيح الموجه عند النقطة 1.0620 واحتمال بين النقطتين 1.0620 للـ 1.0700 في حال صححت وارتد نزول سوف يذهب لايجاد الرقم 5  والرقم 4 يكون نقطة الارتداد  و5 عند النقطة تقريبا 9600/9500 بشرط كسر خط الترند السفلي باللون الاصفر  خط الترند ذاللون الاصفر يمثل تقريبا 1.0220 + - تقريبا   الان في حال صعد لهدف الدبل بوتوم اما 1.1000 او ارتد من احد خطوط الترند العلويه ذا اللون الازرق او الاحمر وارتد نزول فيكون هدفه نزول بإذن الله خط الترند ذااللون الاصفر  تقريبا من 1.0200 للــ 1.0300 اذا اخترق خطوط الترند العلوية الازرق والاحمر والنقطة 1.1021 فسيذهب بإذن الله للـ 1.2260 من بعدها اما للقمة الثانية او يقترب منها والقمة الثانية تمثل 1.1740 والله اعلم  موجه مرقمة بـ A B C اللون الاحمر هذه موجته العامه فأنا وضعت الـ C تحت قاع الدبل بوتوم داخل الدائرة على اساس انها نهاية للنزول وصعود لبناء موجه صاعدة تكون صح الموجه بوصوله لهدف الدبل بوتوم المهم فوق 1.0707 كتبتها لا يضاحها وحتى لا تلتبسو بها   الستوب للشراء اما 1.0360 او خط الترند السفلي او ضعو مايناسبكم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا المهم هذه هي نقاط واهداف توصية الدولار فرنك بجميع الاحتمالات فأنا وضعتها حتى تستفيدو منها نقاط وعلم وربح بإذن الله ويكون الدخول بقناعه تامه ومعرفة خريطة الطريق لها المهم الاحتفاظ بالصفحة لديكم بالمفضلة حتى تتم متابعتها ورجاء خاص عدم الاستعجال بجني الربح لايعني ارتداد من نقطة يعني نزول بعض الارتدادات تكون لا اهداف موجات صغيره او مقاومات فيرتد بعض الشب ثم يصعد فلن يفلت منا صعود ولا نزول الذي لا يحصل على الاقل من الف نقطة اقوله اعتزل الفوركس يصعد ينزل نحن معه وين مايروح بإذن الله

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر الحمد لله صعد للــ 1.0641 ومبروك للجميع هذه التوصية وضعتها الاسبوع الماضي يوم الخميس او الاربعاء لا اتذكر احدهم والله اعلم انا ذاكر بالتوصية النقطة 1.0620 و النقطة 1.0700 اما ارتداد من احدهم او مابينهم هو صعد للــ 1.0641 ثم ارتد منها نزول  الان السعر الحالي 1.0552 نراقب التالي مالم يكسر 1.0515 فلا يعتبر تصحيح صعود السابق 641 فمتوقع والله اعلم صعود بإذن الله للــ 1.0790 و 1.0815+ - تقريبا ومراقبته كما ذكرت اليوم  النقطة 1.0840 في حال اخترقها فالمجال مفتوح له بالصعود كما بالتوصية في حال لم يخترق 1.0840 فتكون هي الستوب للبيع من بعد مراقبه ومن اقرب نقطة لها يكون البيع والهدف القناعه ومجرد اتاكد من هدف ساضعه بإذن الله الان يهمنا النقطة 1.0515 في حال كسرها فمتوقع نزول تقريبا قريب من اللــ 1.0370 في حال كسر 1.0360 ثم خط الترند السفلي تقريبا 1.0300+ - فمتوقع مواصلة النزول لاهداف 9600/9500 اعتقد واضح كذا  فالشراء من السعر الحالي او من اقرب نقطة للستوب 1.0515 من بعد مراقبه والصعود هو سيد الموقف حتى اللحظه والله اعلم  النقطة 1.0515 في حال كسرت منها نستدل فرضا على الكيبل واليورو دولار لانه عكسهم بالاتجاه والله اعلم في حال كسرت فمتوقع للكيبل واليورو صعود في حال لم تكسر فهم للنزول والله اعلم وإن شاء الله ساشرح لكم الليله الكيبل واليورو بشكل مفصل والله الموفق

----------


## eto2

بانتظار شرحك للكيبل ان امكن
او وجهة نظر مبدئية

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم ساكتب له على السريع  احتمال في حال الصعود ممكن يصعد للـ 1.6000 + - تقريبا وفي حال صعد فوق 1.6005  احتمال يصعد للــ 1.6055  المهم في حال صعد فيكون البيع بستوب 1.6005 او الستوب 1.6076 في حال صعد للــ 1.6055 او قريب من الستوب  الان في حال الصعود والله اعلم يجب اختراق 1.6124 هنا متوقع يواصل صعود واغلاق يوم فوقها متوقع مواصلة الصعود  انما تحت 1.6124 فهدف قائم بإذن الله 1.5800 تقريبا + -   كتبت بشكل سريع لاني مستعجل وإن شاء الله الليله تفصيل بنقاط مركزه وللجميع  والله الموفق

----------


## sawabic12

معليش .. ممكن اعرف وش هو الكيبل ؟

----------


## aljameel

> لأخ أبو مروان غفر الله لك ولوالديك وأدخلك الرحمن جنة الفردوس الأعلى ما نظرتك لليورو دولار أخوك بايع من 3930 بعقد لا بأس به ما الحل أرجو الرد ولا أمر عليك

 اخي اليورو دولار والله اعلم  انا كتبت اليوم توصيه فيه متوقع في حال صعد فوق 1.3960 بأن يصعد للــ 1.3980  النقطة نقطة ارتداد لو صعد فوقها احتمال للـ 1.4000+ - ويرتد المهم تحت 1.4030 فهو صعود تصحيحي لمواصلة النزول والله اعلم لهدف بإذن الله 1.3800  والله الموفق وساشرح له الليله بتفصيل لاتخاف بإذن الله بتطلع بربح ولو عكس السعر ذكرني وإن شاء الله تطلع راضي بتوفيق الله

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم لدي شغله ضروروي ومنها ارجع للنوم حتى اكون الليله معكم بإذن الله

----------


## VEVA

> معليش .. ممكن اعرف وش هو الكيبل ؟

  
الباوند  ( الجنيه الاسترليني ) / دولار امريكي  
ورمزه    GBP/USD

----------


## سالزبورغ

هلا وغلا بـــ بو مروان والله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه ياخوي 
الدولار فرنك لو وصل 0815  سيكون بالنسبه لي 70 % من مشواره الذي ينتهي بــــــ 1100 
ولو وصل 0815 انا عن نفسي سأخرج من الصفقه بربح مجزي ولو كسر 0515 سأخرج مباشره والله يكتب اللي فيه الخير 
لو فيه تصحيح على كلامي  ياليت تتفضل فيه

----------


## فارس نواف

السلام عليكم 
حمد لله غلى السلامه يا اخي  ابو مروان
انا من متابعيك واستنير بك بدخولي او عدمه للصفقات لكن بدو ن مشاركات
يارجل لك وحشه والله  
ما كنت عارف انك لك مكانه كبيرة عندي الى ما بعد الغياب 
اخوك   ابو نواف

----------


## 1عبدالله

والله اليوم فرحة ياغالى برجوعك 
نورت المنتدى حبيب قلبى

----------


## 2e2y2e2

الحمدلله على السلامة اخ جميل 
المنتدى من غيرك ما يسوى بصراحة ...

----------


## osha_ahmed

اخى العزيز الجميل ... 
ممكن نظرتك ورؤيتك الى الكيبل ....واليورو دولار  
جزاك الله خير ا

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم
ما اعرف اقول صباح الخير طبعا بما اني صاحي نوم الان
ولا مساء الخير
صباح الخير مساءالخير يرضى الكل
يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع
واعتذر عن الرد على الرسائل الخاصة بصراحة لم اقراء الا رسالتان فارجو الا يزعل احد بأن لم ارد على رسالته حتى اللحظة الوقت لم يسعفني مجرد اجد فرصة بإذن الله سارد على الكل

----------


## aljameel

> هلا وغلا بـــ بو مروان والله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه ياخوي 
> الدولار فرنك لو وصل 0815 سيكون بالنسبه لي 70 % من مشواره الذي ينتهي بــــــ 1100 
> ولو وصل 0815 انا عن نفسي سأخرج من الصفقه بربح مجزي ولو كسر 0515 سأخرج مباشره والله يكتب اللي فيه الخير 
> لو فيه تصحيح على كلامي ياليت تتفضل فيه

 الله يرزقك ولكن لو صعد فوق 1.0840 اطمع اشوي   

> السلام عليكم 
> حمد لله غلى السلامه يا اخي ابو مروان
> انا من متابعيك واستنير بك بدخولي او عدمه للصفقات لكن بدو ن مشاركات
> يارجل لك وحشه والله  
> ما كنت عارف انك لك مكانه كبيرة عندي الى ما بعد الغياب 
> اخوك ابو نواف

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك
الله يعلى مكانتك عنده قول يارب  

> والله اليوم فرحة ياغالى برجوعك 
> نورت المنتدى حبيب قلبى

 الله يجعل ايامك كلها فرح
ومنور بوجودكم   

> الحمدلله على السلامة اخ جميل 
> المنتدى من غيرك ما يسوى بصراحة ...

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك
والمنتدى مإشاء الله ملئ بالثقات وهم الخير والبركة  

> اخى العزيز الجميل ... 
> ممكن نظرتك ورؤيتك الى الكيبل ....واليورو دولار  
> جزاك الله خير ا

 ابشر بس لحضات

----------


## قمة الفيبو

يعطيك العافيه ياابو مروان  
بارك الله فيك ممكن تحليلك  الملكي

----------


## aljameel

ساتكلم عن الاغلاق وغيره كفكره عامه حتى تستفيدو بإذن الله من توصياتي اذا ربي كتب لها التوفيق 
برامج التداول بعضاً منها يغلق الساعة الواحدة واخرى الساعة الثانية واخرى الساعة الثالثة
طبعا اتكلم بتوقيت السعودية مرات الاغلاق مهم مرات لايهم الاغلاق 
كمثال النقطة 1.6076 كنت مهمه قبل كسرها فكان الاغلاق فوقها يطمئن بالصعود ولكن مجرد كسرت لا يهم الاغلاق فوقها 
الان اليورو استرالي النقطة 1.5745 مهم الاغلاق بالنسبه لي برنامج الساعة الواحدة اغلق فوقها عند 1.5749 فهذا يدعم الصعود لان بالامس صعد للـ 1.5810 واغلق تحتها اليوم صعد للـ 1.5861 والحمد لله اغلق فوق 1.5745 فهذا مطمئن الان لو البرنامج الاخر اغلق الساعة الثانية فوق 1.5745 يطمئن اكثر للصعود وساشرح بالتوصية عليه تفاصيل اكثر بإذن الله
بالسابق تهمنا النقطة 1.6076 للكيبل والنقطة 1.4028 لليورو كيف نستفيد منهم ساتكلم بالتوصيه عنهم بشكل مفصل بإذن الله 
حاولت ايصال فكرة الاغلاق بشكل مبسط 
والله الموفق

----------


## دايــــم

بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> يعطيك العافيه ياابو مروان  
> بارك الله فيك ممكن تحليلك الملكي

 افا ياقمة انا بعتب بالذات عليك وارجو أن تسمح لي
اولاً انك خبير مبني على اليوزر نيم من 2006 فاكيد لدي خبرة
ثانياً انت من سألني عنه على ما اتذكر مرتين او اكثر وعلى شأن خاطرك انزلت به توصيه بيع وشراء بنقاط متعوب عليها وبستوب صغير جداُ بالرغم نادر جداً اضع له توصية الا لمن يسأل اجيب عليه بشكل عام
يطلع لي اعتب ام لا طبعاً من العشم 
فارجع للتوصية هي الاسبوع الماضي انزلتها والله اعلم

----------


## beck777

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سيد الجميل شكرا لعودتك المنتظرة 
انا اتابعك منذ فترة ولا اجد تعبير مناسب اشكرك به على جهودك الجبارة 
ولكن ساقول لك جملة واحدة جزاك الله خيرا 
والأن السؤال : حول اليورو باوند عند عقدين شراء من 0.8880 وعقدين بيع من المناطق الحالية وانا في حيرة من امري ارجو تحليل اليورو باوند الى اين وانا افضل لو كان التحليل طويل المدى  لكي اعرف كيف اتصرف وماذا افك وشكرا لك

----------


## قمة الفيبو

يحق لك العتب يامحللنا العزيز 
وانا عارف توصيتك واستغفر الله حافظها ( الانها قريبه من تحليلي فرق كم نقطة فقط )
بس انا سئلتك الان طال عمرك ابي شوف تحليلك في الوقت الحالى ...

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    اليورو باوند الملكي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8773 والله اعلم من اجمل الفرص اذا توفقنا به وبستوب 10 نقاط  النقطة 8783 في حال لم يخترقها تكون ستوب للبيع في حال اخترقها امامه نقطتان متوقع من احدهم يرتد اما 8800 او 8850 والاقرب والله اعلم 8800 والاقرب منها عدم اختراقه 8783 انما لابد من ذكرهم المهم في حال اخترق 8783 فنراقب 8800 والستوب 8810 صعد فوقها النقطة 8850 والستوب 8860  الهدف بإذن الله 8590   والله الموفق

      

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر    التوصية وضعتها بالامس وكانت بستوب صغير صعد قريب من 8800 عند 8794  وارتد نزولاً الحمد لله الان بكسر 8656 سنذهب للهدف بإذن الله من الهدف مراقبته احتمال ينزل بعد الهدف للــ 8575 منها لو واصل وكسر 8510 والله اعلم مشواره بالنزول بعيد قد تذهب به للـ 8000 والله اعلم موفقين بإذن الله

      

> اليوم من سألني عن الملكي اليورو باوند   ووعدته بعد ساعة ونسيت ارجو المعذره لنسياني  اليورو باوند والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8618  مراقبته من اقرب نقطة للــ 8590 شراء وهي الستوب  هو الان قريب منها بفارق 18 نقطة اما الانتظار لو اقترب او شراء من السعر الحالي والخيار لكم  في حال نزل تحت 8590 سيذهب للــ 8575 تقريبا ومنها يرتد اذا ارتد واخترق 8590 شراء والستوب النقطة التي ارتد منها ثم رفع الستوب للــ 8590  والهدف بإذن الله 8800 اختراق 8835 سيذه به والله اعلم للــ 9000 تقريبا    والله الموفق

    هذه توصية الملكي اليورو باوند بحثت عنها حتى وجدتها و الحمد لله كما بالتوصية وملحقاتها بفرق 4 نقاط تقريبا اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر صعد للــ 8794 وارتد منها نزول للــ 8600 ومن 8600 ارتد صعود للـ 8766 والسعر الحالي انا بحثت عنها لا ارفعها لمن دخل بها ونصيحة من يدخل بتوصية يتابع التوصية وملحقاتها اذذا رغب بالاستفادة الكامله منها فليحفظها بالمفضلة لديه هي وملحقاتها واذا اشتبه عليه الامر يسأل وانا بإذن الله اجيب بقدر المستطاع انا يا اخوان اضع عشرات التوصيات و ملحقاتها فمن الصعب متابعت الكل انما ما اتذكره احاول برفعه والملحقات التابعه له اذا وجدتها   الان والله اعلم لديه هدف بإذن الله 8800 من الهدف مراقبته اختراق 8825 متوقع مواصلة الصعود فالمجال مفتوح له صعود والله اعلم للــ 9100 ومتوقع اختراق 8825 والله اعلم انما لابد من ذكر ذلك في حال لم يخترق مجرد صعوده للــ 8859 واختراقها بإذن الله يدخلنا بموجه صاعده بصراحه لا اعرف اهدافها حتى اللحظة انما المجال مفتوح لها للــ 9100 وإن شاء الله اتذكر واتابعها واتاكد من اهدافها واضعها بوقتها انما الشكل العام انا ذكرته اختراق 8240\8250 تاكيد والله اعلم لهدف بإذن الله 9800  ومن يرغب به شراء من السعر الحالي 8741 يراقبه والستوب 8707 او يضع الستوب المناسب له لا للاستعجال والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> يحق لك العتب يامحللنا العزيز 
> وانا عارف توصيتك واستغفر الله حافظها ( الانها قريبه من تحليلي فرق كم نقطة فقط )
> بس انا سئلتك الان طال عمرك ابي شوف تحليلك في الوقت الحالى ...

 الحمد لله انها قريبه من تحليلك
وها انا رفعتها لك بملحقاتها مع اضافة اهداف الصعود بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> سيد الجميل شكرا لعودتك المنتظرة 
> انا اتابعك منذ فترة ولا اجد تعبير مناسب اشكرك به على جهودك الجبارة 
> ولكن ساقول لك جملة واحدة جزاك الله خيرا 
> والأن السؤال : حول اليورو باوند عند عقدين شراء من 0.8880 وعقدين بيع من المناطق الحالية وانا في حيرة من امري ارجو تحليل اليورو باوند الى اين وانا افضل لو كان التحليل طويل المدى لكي اعرف كيف اتصرف وماذا افك وشكرا لك

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الان رفعت التوصية بملحقاتها مع اضافة اليوم لها كتصور للملكي والله اعلم

----------


## قمة الفيبو

شرف لى انها قريبة منك طال عمرك  
بارك الله فيك ولاهنت ياملك الشارت

----------


## mohamed emam

أبو مروان .. رأيك فى  EUR/ AUD السعر الان  1.5750 .. مع الشكر مقدما

----------


## aljameel

من لم ارد عليه اما سهو او لم انتبه لمشاركته فليعذرني مقدما 
بالنهاية اخوتي انا مجتهد اصيب واخطى واجتهد بقدر المستطاع بايجاد نقاط او توصية او ماشابه لا سعادكم بقدر المستطاع 
فلست غير معرض للخطى فانتبهو رجاء فالغلط واراد  
بصراحة مطلقة اعطيتموني اكثر من حقي فزادت المسؤلية والله بصراحة اخاف من المسؤليه ولكن بإذن الله اجتهد بما استطيع والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## المدمر

اخي الجميل 
الحمد لله على السلامة 
من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان .. رأيك فى EUR/ AUD السعر الان 1.5750 .. مع الشكر مقدما

 اخيوالله اعلم لا ارى الا الصعود وخاصة الاغلاقات فوق 1.5745 تدعم الصعود بقوة بإذن الله 
وساضع له توصية مفصلة الصبر بعض الوقت

----------


## ali alrashidi

يامرحبا والله يابو مروان 
اسف توي دخلت والله انو يوم عيد يوم رجعتك 
الف هلا بك يالغالي

----------


## osha_ahmed

اخى الجميل بانتظار تحليلك ورؤيتك للكيبيل  
اليورو دولار

----------


## aymanforex

حمد الله على السلامة يا غالى  منور موضوعك - افتقادنك كثير ايها الاستاذ الكبير ابو مروان نبغى شويه تركيز و تحليل على الكيبل ان شاء الله وفقك الله و راعاك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5988 كان بالسابق يهمنا النقطة 1.6076 طيلة الاسبوعين الماضية او اكثر في حال لم يكسرها فهو للصعود الان يهمنا الشمعة اليومية  التي كسرت بها 1.6076 الافتتاح لها هي النقطة المهمة  طبعا البرامج تختلف الاغلاقات او شمعات اليوم  كما ذكرت بالسابق فأنا اخترت المتوسط وهو الميتاترايدر 4 افتتاح الشمعة التي كسرت 1.6076 يوم 29\1 هي النقطة 1.6122 فانتم اختارو مايناسبكم من احد الشمعات لباقي البرامج  فالنقطة 1.6122 اي صعود ولم يخترقها فهو للنزول والله اعلم اخترقها يضعف النزول انما لا يلغيه  ولكن مهئ للصعود بعد الاختراق وسنتابعه سوياً بإذن الله  اختراق 1.6322 يدخلنا بموجه صاعده مابين النقطة 1.6122 والنقطة 1.6322  الصعود وارد والنزول وارد وإن شاء الله عند الاختراق ساتكلم عن ماهو متوقع بموجب المعطيات بوقتها   مالم يخترق 1.6122 فالنزول هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم فاي صعود هو صعود تصحيحي والهدف الهابط قائم 1.5800 تقريبا وبمواصلة النزول بعد الهدف وبكسر 1.6700 سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.5635 مجرد وصوله للهدف والله اعلم يتولد هدف اخر بإذن الله 1.5130 ولا اتوقع كسر 1.5000 في حال نزل للهدف وواصل بعده المهم فوق 1.5000 فهو للصعود للــ 1.6800 انا بتكلم بما اراه الان كمعطيات حالية هل السناريو الله اعلم انما يجب ذكره في حال صدق السناريو يكون في حسابنا متى يصل هل يصل ام لا الله اعلم ممكن بايام او اسبوع او شهر او اكثر علمه عند علام الغيوب هذا بشكل عام للكيبل ممكن الاستفادة منه كمرجع في حال يفيد في المستقبل    الان بالوضع الحالي السعر الحالي 1.5988 والله اعلم  في حال صعد واخترق 1.5997 متوقع يصعد للـ 1.6037 + - تقريبا اختراق 1.6042 متوقع مواصلة صعود للـ 1.6080 او قريب منها في حال صعد فوق 1.6080 فالمجال مفتوح له للـ 1.6122 وكما ذكرت في حال اخترق 1.6122 وعند الاختراق لكل حادث حديث سنتكلم عنه بوقته بإذن الله انما اي من النقاط التي ذكرتها فيحال لم يخترقها هي الستوب للبيع  النقاط هي 1.5998 \1.6041\1.6081\1.6122 والله اعلم  هذا ما اراه كمعطيات امامي حتى اللحظة والله اعلم وحتى اللحظة النزول سيد الموقف ولهدف اول بإذن الله 1.5800 تقريبا بالنهاية انا مجتهد اصيب واخطى فضعو الخطى اكبر من الصواب واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بوقته متى ماتواجدت على الجهاز بإذن الله والله الموفق

----------


## المدمر

اخوي الجميل  
اريد اسالك سؤال والله محيرني  
الاختراق للسعر هل هو تعدي السعر للرقم المذكور ولو بنقطة واحد او بعدد نقاط كثيرة او اقفال شمعة ساعة اعلى من الرقم الي ذكرتة 
جميع المحللين يذكرون رقم معين يقولون اذا اخترقة سوف يصعد
واجلس انتضر الى ان يصل للهذا السعر 
ويكسر الرقم ..طالع.. نازل.. طالع.. ناز  :Confused:  :Wacko: 
وابتلشت مادري اشتري والا ابيع والوقت بعض الاحيان لايسمح بالجلوس امام الجهاز اكثر من ساعة او ساعتيين 
ودمت بود ...

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3970 مالم يخترق 1.3988 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع في حال اخترقها متوقع يصعد للـ 1.4025 او قريب منها  المهم مالم يخترق 1.4033 فهو للنزول بإذن الله لهدف 1.3800 تقريبا  فالستوب للبيع من بعد مراقبه اما 1.3988 او 1.4033  في حال اخترق 1.4033 فمتوقع عمل قمة جديدة المهم تحت 1.4080 من اقرب نقطة للـ1.4081 بيع وهي الستوب  اختراق 1.4081 لكل حادث حديث انما حتى اللحظة النزول سيد الموقف والله اعلم فأنا وضعت جميع الاحتمالات بستوب صغير والله اعلم حتى الاستفادة منه  بقدر المستطاع  واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بوقته اذا ماتوجدت على الجهاز بإذن الله والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اخي المدمر
اولاً الله يكفينا شر المعرف هههههه
الاختراق اقصد به بنقطة او اكثر من نقطة وليس الاغلاق 
الان أستاذنكم ساعة او ساعتين للنوم حتى اكون مصحصح للتحليل بصراحة النوم غالبني الان والحركة ضعيفة
بس ساعة راحة وإن شاء الله ساعود لكم واتابع معكم وإن شاء الله نعوض الغياب
وفقكم الله

----------


## المدمر

> اخي المدمر
> اولاً الله يكفينا شر المعرف هههههه
> الاختراق اقصد به بنقطة او اكثر من نقطة وليس الاغلاق 
> الان أستاذنكم ساعة او ساعتين للنوم حتى اكون مصحصح للتحليل بصراحة النوم غالبني الان والحركة ضعيفة
> بس ساعة راحة وإن شاء الله ساعود لكم واتابع معكم وإن شاء الله نعوض الغياب
> وفقكم الله

 اللة يكفينا وياكم شرمن فية شر 
والله يجزاك عني كل خير ويرحم والديك 
ريحتني من كثر التفكير واخيرا عرفناها  :18:  
نوم العوافي ...

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 144.85 مالم يخترق 144.91 فهو للنزول للمراااااااااقبة في حال اخترق 144.91 ثم الهاي 145.20 اهدافه بإذن الله 145.60 ثم هدف 146 اختراق 146.20 سيذهب للـ 147.20 تقريبا  اختراق 147.35 والله اعلم بيواصل صعود وباختراقها ساتكلم عنه بوقته مالم يخترقها فللبيع وهي الستوب  الان في حال لم يخترق 144.91 فهو للنزول واهداف النزول القناعة بالاول وهدف قائم له 142.40 + - بكسر اللو  كسر 142.28 المجال مفتوح له بالنزول مكالم يكسرها هي الستوب للشراء  والله الموفق  شفته فرصة فقلت اكتبها لعلى احد يستفيد منها بس اصح احلل ابو المجنين بمفصل اكثر

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم اين افضل نقطة لشراء الباوند دولار بعد ماكسر5998 كم ممكن ينزل يصحح  وشكرا لك

----------


## رشدي

السلام عليكم يا اخوانى  ابو مروان الغالى  ان كنت تذكر فكرة جدول التحليل التى طرحتها للتجربة منذ فترو اخترنا عملة اليورو دولار كمثال حى للتجربة   بما انك انت اعطيتنى الصلاحية للمشاركة بمثل هذه الفكرة والتى لاقت نجاح باهرا ولو ان بعض الاعضاء لم يلتفت لها  واليكم يا اخوتى شرح سريع   كثيرا من الاخوة الاحظهم يتوهون من كثرة المشاركات والتحليلات التى يزخر بها هذا الموضوع   وكثيرا ايضا ما يسأل احد الاخوة ايش رايك فى العملة الفلانية مع ان ابو مروان ممكن يكون ذكر عليها توصية فى مشاركات سابقة  والرجل من حبه للخير يعيد ويزيد الشرح والاقتباسات من المشاركات  مما يزيد على عاتقه من التعب والمجهود ويرجع احد الاخوة يسأل ثانيا وتعاد الكرة   زد على هذا انه يصعب على البعض فهم التحليل وهذه مشكلة اخرى  الآن عندى حل بسيط فى الجدول المذكور  وهو بسيط يمكن لك يا ابو مروان ان تستخدمه فى وضع السعر الحالى للعملة  واهداف الصعود  ثم اهداف الهبوط  ومفاتيح البيع والشراء بكسر او اختراق او اغلاق  ثم الاستوب المقترح ويتم الاستفادة من الجدول لفترة ممكن تتعدى الشهر   ويتم تحديثة دوريا  وتقتصر المشاركات على الرفع للمشاهدة او ذكر النقاط الجديدة او التنبيه على وصول الاهداف او مفاتيح الكسر او الاختراق او الاستوب لا قدر الله  وبذلك توفر المجود والوقت وتحقق اعلى فائدة   مرفق الجدول على ملف اكسيل لك على الخاص ومرفق المثال الحى للجدول على عملة اليورو دولار والذى حقق معظم اهدافه بدقة عالية علما بأنه لم يتم تحديثة من الشهر الماضى    اعتذر للإطالة   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم
صباح الخير جميعاً

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اين افضل نقطة لشراء الباوند دولار بعد ماكسر5998 كم ممكن ينزل يصحح وشكرا لك

 اخي الشراء مخاطره ولو صعد 100 نقطة فالدخول عكس الاتجاه يعتبر مخاطره 
انما للمضارب السريع بستوب 10 + - وبمخاطرة وبدون طمع فلا بأس ولكن للامانه فيه مخاطرة
ساضع شارت يوضح الكيبل وممكن الاستفادة منه وللجميع مبسط
لحضات وساضعه بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم يا اخوانى  ابو مروان الغالى  ان كنت تذكر فكرة جدول التحليل التى طرحتها للتجربة منذ فترو اخترنا عملة اليورو دولار كمثال حى للتجربة   بما انك انت اعطيتنى الصلاحية للمشاركة بمثل هذه الفكرة والتى لاقت نجاح باهرا ولو ان بعض الاعضاء لم يلتفت لها  واليكم يا اخوتى شرح سريع   كثيرا من الاخوة الاحظهم يتوهون من كثرة المشاركات والتحليلات التى يزخر بها هذا الموضوع   وكثيرا ايضا ما يسأل احد الاخوة ايش رايك فى العملة الفلانية مع ان ابو مروان ممكن يكون ذكر عليها توصية فى مشاركات سابقة  والرجل من حبه للخير يعيد ويزيد الشرح والاقتباسات من المشاركات  مما يزيد على عاتقه من التعب والمجهود ويرجع احد الاخوة يسأل ثانيا وتعاد الكرة   زد على هذا انه يصعب على البعض فهم التحليل وهذه مشكلة اخرى  الآن عندى حل بسيط فى الجدول المذكور  وهو بسيط يمكن لك يا ابو مروان ان تستخدمه فى وضع السعر الحالى للعملة  واهداف الصعود  ثم اهداف الهبوط  ومفاتيح البيع والشراء بكسر او اختراق او اغلاق  ثم الاستوب المقترح ويتم الاستفادة من الجدول لفترة ممكن تتعدى الشهر   ويتم تحديثة دوريا  وتقتصر المشاركات على الرفع للمشاهدة او ذكر النقاط الجديدة او التنبيه على وصول الاهداف او مفاتيح الكسر او الاختراق او الاستوب لا قدر الله  وبذلك توفر المجود والوقت وتحقق اعلى فائدة   مرفق الجدول على ملف اكسيل لك على الخاص ومرفق المثال الحى للجدول على عملة اليورو دولار والذى حقق معظم اهدافه بدقة عالية علما بأنه لم يتم تحديثة من الشهر الماضى    اعتذر للإطالة   والله الموفق

 هلا بالصديق الوفي والله ما اريد اغلبك ولكن اذا تقم بالمهمه وليكن لعمله او اكثر كبداية
بصراحة اكسل وشلته خبرتي ضعيفه به
اذا وقتك يسمح فانت لها فاذا لا يسمح اتركها كما هي
انما بصراحة فكرة جميلة مشكلتي اضع توصيات كثر باليوم فلا اعرف هل هو ايجابي او سلبي انما اذا رأيت فرصة فاقول حرام بتروح فاضعها الان امامي اكثر من فرصة بصراحة خوفاً من السلبيه لم اضعها تحتاج متابعه وهكذا 
شاكر ومقدر تعاونك مع الجميع وحب للخير الله يجعله بميزان حسناتك ايها الرجل الطيب

----------


## رشدي

> هلا بالصديق الوفي والله ما اريد اغلبك ولكن اذا تقم بالمهمه وليكن لعمله او اكثر كبداية
> بصراحة اكسل وشلته خبرتي ضعيفه به
> اذا وقتك يسمح فانت لها فاذا لا يسمح اتركها كما هي
> انما بصراحة فكرة جميلة مشكلتي اضع توصيات كثر باليوم فلا اعرف هل هو ايجابي او سلبي انما اذا رأيت فرصة فاقول حرام بتروح فاضعها الان امامي اكثر من فرصة بصراحة خوفاً من السلبيه لم اضعها تحتاج متابعه وهكذا 
> شاكر ومقدر تعاونك مع الجميع وحب للخير الله يجعله بميزان حسناتك ايها الرجل الطيب

 على قولك نبدأ بعملة واحدة وانا اضع النقاط على الجدول 
ولكن انت من يقول لى على اى عملة نعمل ؟ 
اختار من اليورو دولار // اليورو ين // اليورو باوند// المجنون // الكيبل ؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5988 كان بالسابق يهمنا النقطة 1.6076 طيلة الاسبوعين الماضية او اكثر في حال لم يكسرها فهو للصعود الان يهمنا الشمعة اليومية التي كسرت بها 1.6076 الافتتاح لها هي النقطة المهمة  طبعا البرامج تختلف الاغلاقات او شمعات اليوم كما ذكرت بالسابق فأنا اخترت المتوسط وهو الميتاترايدر 4 افتتاح الشمعة التي كسرت 1.6076 يوم 29\1 هي النقطة 1.6122 فانتم اختارو مايناسبكم من احد الشمعات لباقي البرامج  فالنقطة 1.6122 اي صعود ولم يخترقها فهو للنزول والله اعلم اخترقها يضعف النزول انما لا يلغيه  ولكن مهئ للصعود بعد الاختراق وسنتابعه سوياً بإذن الله  اختراق 1.6322 يدخلنا بموجه صاعده مابين النقطة 1.6122 والنقطة 1.6322  الصعود وارد والنزول وارد وإن شاء الله عند الاختراق ساتكلم عن ماهو متوقع بموجب المعطيات بوقتها  مالم يخترق 1.6122 فالنزول هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم فاي صعود هو صعود تصحيحي والهدف الهابط قائم 1.5800 تقريبا وبمواصلة النزول بعد الهدف وبكسر 1.6700 سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.5635 مجرد وصوله للهدف والله اعلم يتولد هدف اخر بإذن الله 1.5130 ولا اتوقع كسر 1.5000 في حال نزل للهدف وواصل بعده المهم فوق 1.5000 فهو للصعود للــ 1.6800 انا بتكلم بما اراه الان كمعطيات حالية هل السناريو الله اعلم انما يجب ذكره في حال صدق السناريو يكون في حسابنا متى يصل هل يصل ام لا الله اعلم ممكن بايام او اسبوع او شهر او اكثر علمه عند علام الغيوب هذا بشكل عام للكيبل ممكن الاستفادة منه كمرجع في حال يفيد في المستقبل    الان بالوضع الحالي السعر الحالي 1.5988 والله اعلم  في حال صعد واخترق 1.5997 متوقع يصعد للـ 1.6037 + - تقريبا اختراق 1.6042 متوقع مواصلة صعود للـ 1.6080 او قريب منها في حال صعد فوق 1.6080 فالمجال مفتوح له للـ 1.6122 وكما ذكرت في حال اخترق 1.6122 وعند الاختراق لكل حادث حديث سنتكلم عنه بوقته بإذن الله انما اي من النقاط التي ذكرتها فيحال لم يخترقها هي الستوب للبيع  النقاط هي 1.5998 \1.6041\1.6081\1.6122 والله اعلم  هذا ما اراه كمعطيات امامي حتى اللحظة والله اعلم وحتى اللحظة النزول سيد الموقف ولهدف اول بإذن الله 1.5800 تقريبا بالنهاية انا مجتهد اصيب واخطى فضعو الخطى اكبر من الصواب واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بوقته متى ماتواجدت على الجهاز بإذن الله  والله الموفق

 بالتوصية اليوم وضعت الستوب للبيع 1.6005 هنا لم اذكره خوفاً من كثرة النقاط عليكم المهم هذا شارت للكيبل على الديلي كسر الترند السفلي تقريبا 1.5950 + -  هو المفروض كسر افتتاح االشمعة ليوم امس وهي 1.5962 تاكيد للنزول انما لفرق البرامج وضعت 1.5950 تقريبا حل للفروقات  في حال لم يكسر نراقب الترندات العلويه اختراق ايهم اول والثاني تاكيد للاول بمواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  المهم الان الخط الازرق والله اعلم خلال هذا الاسبوع تحت خط الترند الازرق فهو للنزول حتى اخر هدف بإذن الله 1.5130 تقريبا والله اعلم باختراقه يبطل خط الترند الازرق والمهم مامكتوب بالتوصية الحاليه والله اعلم والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 126.58  راقبو النقطة 126.65 تحتها نزول فوقها صعود وساحدد اهداف الصعود او النزول مجرد يتاكد احدهم انما بالاول الهدف القناعة  والله الموفق

   

> اليورو ين نزل الحمد لله للــ 125.89  السعر الحالي 126.08 المهم تحت 126.65 للنزول والله اعلم والله اعلم في حال واصل نزول هدفه بإذن الله 123.75 تقريبا والهدف نفسه ذكرته من الاسبوع الماضي من الهدف براقبه لو استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله  والله الموفق

    اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر هذه التوصية وضعتها لليورو ين والحمد لله صامده 126.65 الحمد لله ومبرووووووك لمن دخل بها بإذن الله النزول هو سيد الموقف الان تحت 126 متوقع مواصلة النزول بإذن الله للهدف  والباقي كما بالتوصية المهم كسر اللو السابق بإذن الله للهدف من الهدف كما ذكرت اما يواصل نزول لا اهداف اخرى او يرتد المهم مراقبته والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 144.85  مالم يخترق 144.91 فهو للنزول للمراااااااااقبة في حال اخترق 144.91 ثم الهاي 145.20 اهدافه بإذن الله 145.60 ثم هدف 146 اختراق 146.20 سيذهب للـ 147.20 تقريبا  اختراق 147.35 والله اعلم بيواصل صعود وباختراقها ساتكلم عنه بوقته مالم يخترقها فللبيع وهي الستوب  الان في حال لم يخترق 144.91 فهو للنزول واهداف النزول القناعة بالاول وهدف قائم له 142.40 + - بكسر اللو  كسر 142.28 المجال مفتوح له بالنزول مكالم يكسرها هي الستوب للشراء  والله الموفق   شفته فرصة فقلت اكتبها لعلى احد يستفيد منها بس اصح احلل ابو المجنين بمفصل اكثر

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر الحمد لله ومبرووووك لمن دخل به اليوم استفدنا  منه نزول وصعود والان بالتوصية الحالية قبل مايقارب ساعتين وضعتها الحمد لله حتى اللحظة مستفادين منه الان والله اعلم مراقبة النقطة 144.17 يجب كسرها ومن بعدها تاكيد النزول 144.70\80 احدهم هو تاكيد النزول بإذن الله والباقي عليكم والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3970 مالم يخترق 1.3988 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع في حال اخترقها متوقع يصعد للـ 1.4025 او قريب منها  المهم مالم يخترق 1.4033 فهو للنزول بإذن الله لهدف 1.3800 تقريبا  فالستوب للبيع من بعد مراقبه اما 1.3988 او 1.4033  في حال اخترق 1.4033 فمتوقع عمل قمة جديدة المهم تحت 1.4080 من اقرب نقطة للـ1.4081 بيع وهي الستوب  اختراق 1.4081 لكل حادث حديث انما حتى اللحظة النزول سيد الموقف والله اعلم فأنا وضعت جميع الاحتمالات بستوب صغير والله اعلم حتى الاستفادة منه بقدر المستطاع  واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بوقته اذا ماتوجدت على الجهاز بإذن الله  والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر والحمد لله  لم يخترق 1.3988 وهذه التوصية الثانية له اليوم عند توقعي بالصعود للــ 1.3980  + -تقريبا ومنها ارتداد ونزول والستوب 1.3986 والحمد لله صعد للــ 1.3975 وارتد نزول  ومبروووووك لمن دخل به وهذه التوصية وضعتها من مايقارب ساعتين تزيد قليلاً تاكيد للتوصية السابقة الان لو رسمتم خط ترند بين القاعين السابقين ليوم امس والذي قبله كسر الترند متوقع مواصلة النزول وهو تقريبا 1.3915 + - تقريبا او كسر افتتاح شمعة الامس تقريبا 1.3932 المهم احدهم بإذن الله بكسره تاكيد للنزول والله اعلم والباقي كما بالتوصية  والله الموفق

----------


## Scarface

> السلام عليكم
> صباح الخير جميعاً

 يسعد الله صباحك وأهلاً بعودتك أخي. وجودك في المنتدى لوحده ينور المنتدى ومنتديات الجيران بعد. 
يا أخي بس أقرأ توصياتك أحس بالراحة النفسية والحماس للدخول في معركة الفوركس لأن التحليل يحتاج أساتذته وأنت واحد منهم يا بو مروان. بارك الله فيك وفي أهلك. 
يعلم الله لو عندي وقت أتابعك طول الوقت ما أعيف هذا الشي لكن أشغال الدنيا واجد بالإضافة إلى العمل وتربية العيال وتعلم البرمجة وغيره وغيره. 
الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية وداوم الرزق ولجميع المسلمين يارب. 
وبالتوفيق

----------


## salman123

مرحبا اخي الجميل  ...  وصباحك جميل ان شاءالله مثلك ... 
اذا ممكن تبين توجه زوج الكندي الى نهاية الاسبوع ... 
مع العلم اني قمت بشرائه بسعر 1.0580   
ووضعت الهدف عند 1.0710    
ما رأيك ياعمي  الجميل ... 
ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## aljameel

التوصيات كثيرة فصعب اتابع الكل فيه توصيات من الاسبوع الماضي ساحاول رفع واحدة واحدة عندما تحين فرصة وهكذا 
انما توصيات امس هذه التي تهمنا اضافة لليورو استرالي والدولار فرنك كما وضحتهم امس مساء 
وساحاول اتباعهم ومراقبتهم في حال استجد جديد او غيره
توصيات الاسبوع الماضي ساحاول متى ماوجدت الفرصة والوقت رفعهم والتعليق على اخر المستجدات بإذن الله
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا اخي الجميل ... وصباحك جميل ان شاءالله مثلك ... 
> اذا ممكن تبين توجه زوج الكندي الى نهاية الاسبوع ... 
> مع العلم اني قمت بشرائه بسعر 1.0580  
> ووضعت الهدف عند 1.0710  
> ما رأيك ياعمي الجميل ... 
> ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير

 هلا اخي صباح النور
سبحان الله جالس بحلل به لأن الاستاذ رشدي سألني عليه وكنت بكتب له وانت سبقت لحضات وارفع به مشاركة بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

امس سألني اخي الاستاذ رشدي عنه فتقريبا نفس ماذكرته بالامس  الدولار كندي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0575 في حال لم يكسر 1.0560 فهو للصعود وهي الستوب للشراء  كسرها والله اعلم متوقع نزوله لا احد النقطتين كتصحيح ومنها يرتد صعوداً  1.05525 او النقطة 1.0485 المهم الستوب للشراء هي نفس النقطة نقطة الارتداد او تنقص 5 نقاط الهدف بإذن الله 1.0800+ - تقريباً اختراق 1.0810 متوقع مواصلة الصعود لا اهداف ابعد إن شاء الله على الاسبوعي بيقول فوق 1.0392 صاعد لهدف بإذن الله 1.0900/1.1000 وقابل للزيادة فأنتم راقبو 1.0810 باختراقها والله اعلم بيصعد للهدف الاسبوعي مالم يخترقها فتكون ستوب للبيع والهدف بالاول القناعه فالنزول اما نزول تصحيحي او مواصلة نزول ولكل حادث حديث  المهم يهمنا الان 1.0480 في حال كسرها الانتظار اما الشراء من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.0392 او الانتظار حتى يصعد فوق 1.0485 فالدخول شراء والستوب 480  والله الموفق  والان أستاذنكم للصلاة ولنا لقاء بإذن الله بعد الصلاة كتبتها على عجل خوفاً من التاخير  وسارجعها بعد الصلاة في حال لو بها نقص او غلط لا سمح الله مالم اذكر شي تكون سليمه والله اعلم يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## salman123

مشكور وماقصرت ياعم جميل   
الله يوفقك يارب

----------


## khaledraouf

السلام عليكم أخى لفاضل الجميل دائما تقبل الله صلاتكم بباب كافية المتداولين العرب وضع الاخ فيصل شارت وذكر ان الدولار كندى كسر للنموذج الانعكاسى والاهداف 1.0405 والبيع من 1.0610  علما بأننى شارية من 1.0620 فبما تنصحنى واعتذر لتداخل الاراء

----------


## رشدي

> امس سألني اخي الاستاذ رشدي عنه فتقريبا نفس ماذكرته بالامس   الدولار كندي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0575 في حال لم يكسر 1.0560 فهو للصعود وهي الستوب للشراء  كسرها والله اعلم متوقع نزوله لا احد النقطتين كتصحيح ومنها يرتد صعوداً  1.05525 او النقطة 1.0485 المهم الستوب للشراء هي نفس النقطة نقطة الارتداد او تنقص 5 نقاط الهدف بإذن الله 1.0800+ - تقريباً اختراق 1.0810 متوقع مواصلة الصعود لا اهداف ابعد إن شاء الله على الاسبوعي بيقول فوق 1.0392 صاعد لهدف بإذن الله 1.0900/1.1000 وقابل للزيادة فأنتم راقبو 1.0810 باختراقها والله اعلم بيصعد للهدف الاسبوعي مالم يخترقها فتكون ستوب للبيع والهدف بالاول القناعه فالنزول اما نزول تصحيحي او مواصلة نزول ولكل حادث حديث  المهم يهمنا الان 1.0480 في حال كسرها الانتظار اما الشراء من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.0392 او الانتظار حتى يصعد فوق 1.0485 فالدخول شراء والستوب 480  والله الموفق  والان أستاذنكم للصلاة ولنا لقاء بإذن الله بعد الصلاة كتبتها على عجل خوفاً من التاخير وسارجعها بعد الصلاة في حال لو بها نقص او غلط لا سمح الله مالم اذكر شي تكون سليمه والله اعلم  يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع

 ولعيون جميع من سأل عن الكندى سواء فى هذا المنتدى او منتديات الجيران   ولعيون الاخ دايم الذى سألنى والاخ سلمان   مرفق لكم جدول التحليل احفظوه عندكم واستخدموه مع التحليل وان شاء الله يكون به فائدة

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم أخى لفاضل الجميل دائما تقبل الله صلاتكم بباب كافية المتداولين العرب وضع الاخ فيصل شارت وذكر ان الدولار كندى كسر للنموذج الانعكاسى والاهداف 1.0405 والبيع من 1.0610  علما بأننى شارية من 1.0620 فبما تنصحنى واعتذر لتداخل الاراء

 اخي انا تضعني بموقف الاحراج فاما أن اغلط الرجل ام اغلط نفسي 
ولكن ساحاول بتحليل مرفق بشارت ودعم باليوت واي شي امامي يدعم الصعود ساضعه او شي يدعم النزول ساضعه ولكن ليس اثبات بأني انا الصح وغيري غلط لا سمح الله إن شاء الله بأني اكبر من ذلك والاخ فيصل وكل من يضع توصية او تحليل أساتذه اعتز بالجميع بدون أستثناء 
انما احتمال يرى شي لم اره او انا ارى شي لم اره ولكن بغالب توصياتي اذا الهدف كبير بأن احاول البحث بكذا تحليل يفيد التوصية حتى التاكيد لها انما الفشل وارد والنجاح وارد فالفشل له اسباب والنجاح له اسباب زإن شاء الله اضع التصور كامل فهنا القناعة لديك قناعتك اذا وجدت تحليلك مقارب لتوصية الصعود فاعزم وتوكل على الله بقناعة اما اذا رأيت عكس ذلك فلا تكابر بخسارة اكبر فيقال مثل  الخسارة بخسارة مربح والمكابرة بالخسارة خسارة اكبر والله اعلم
انما ضع ببالك تحليلي الخطى قبل الصواب 
واكرر ليس اثبات تحليلي انما للفائدة العامه ومن يرى غير ذلك يدلو بدلوه
فانا مجتهد الخطى والصواب وارد والله اعلم
لحضات وسارفق تغصيل بكيفية التوصية واسباب التوصية

----------


## khaledraouf

أعتذر لك وصدقنى لم أقصد الاحراج وطبعا قلة خبرتى بالتحليل وضعتنى بموقف محير  عموما ان شاء الله يتحقق الهدف وتمنيتى بالتوفيق دائما

----------


## رشدي

شارتات للكندى

----------


## رشدي

كمان شارت قديم للكندى وتحديثه

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم شرح مفصل لاسباب توصية الدولار كندي ومطول للفائدة بإذن الله ساضع الاهم لان التحليل واسع انما ساضع الاهم بهم كتحليل رقمي بيقول الاتي نحن بموجه صاعدة واي نزول فهو نزول تصحيحي لمواصلة الصعود  فالتصحيح عند 1.0561 هو تصحيح بين 23 و 38% وخط ترند بين قمتين على الاسبوعي  وهو جائز كتصحيح لموجه صاعده والله اعلم وهو خط الترند بالشارت باللون الازرق  النقطة 1.0525 هي تمثل نقطة تصحيح 38% النقطة 1.0480 هي تمثل نقطة تصحيح 50% واحتمال تكون 85 او 75 لاني صعب قياسها بالتمام انما اما 80 او 85 او 75 احدهم تقريبا  نقطة 50 هي تمثل الترند على الاسبوعي بالشارت المرفق باللون الاحمر بكسر خط الترند باللون الاحمر او النزول تحت 50% وهم نفس النقطة تقريبا  فاحتمال ارتداد واحتمال مواصلة نزول من 50% للــ 61% منطقة حيرة تسمى كتحليل رقمي  وكتصحيح احتمال يصحح من الـ61% وهي تقريبا 1.0404 ولكن بمجرد نزول تحت الـ 50% او بكسره الترند فالنزول هو السيد  اغلاق الموجه كسر 1.0391 ولفروقات البرامج 1.0385 بكسرها تغلق الموجه الصاعده وندخل بموجه هابطة  يتبقى لنا خط الترند السفلي الذي يرط بين القاعين للدبل بوتوم الاسبوعي وهو باللون الاخضر  الشارت المرفق يبيندبل بوتوم على الاسبوعي هدفه 1.0900 للـ 990 او 1.1000 لو واصل صعود بعد 1.1001 يصبح له اهداف اخرى ابعد والله اعلم  قأنا شرحتها لك وللجميع رقمياً وترندات ودبل بوتوم اسبوعي احتمال لم ارى شي غير ذلك او شي يدعم النزول وارد  مؤاشرات اخرى كلاسيكيه واخرى صعب وضعها اوو شرحها في منها يدعم صعود واخرى نزول والغالب والله اعلم  حتى اللحظة الصعود فأنا وضعت بتوصيتي عليه في حال نزل تحت 1.0480 يفضل الانتظار او الشراء من اقرب نقطة للــ 1.0391 وهي الستوب للشراء او الانتظار حتى يصعد غوق 1.0485 والستوب 480 خوفا من بعد نزوله تحت 480 فاحتمال يرتد او يواصل نزول فيوجد نقطتان تقريبا 1.0445/50 او 1.0420 تقريبا او اخرها 61% 1.0404 تقريبا فاحتمال من احدهم يرتد واحتمال لا يرتد قالخخياران وارد انما اغلاق الموجه الصاعده هو كما ذكرت كسر 1.0391 او 385 والله اعلم فأنت اعطى هذا التحليل 30% والاخر 70% كما ارفقت مشاركتك إن شاء الله اني افدتك بقدر المستطاع  وبالنهاية اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى والله اعلم والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

> أعتذر لك وصدقنى لم أقصد الاحراج وطبعا قلة خبرتى بالتحليل وضعتنى بموقف محير  عموما ان شاء الله يتحقق الهدف وتمنيتى بالتوفيق دائما

  
يا اخى العزيز ليس هناك احراج اطلاقا 
فى هذا السوق هى اجتهادات بالاول والاخير 
ويجب ان يكون راى آخر ان اتفق الجميع على اتجاه واحد تلغى شروط التجارة من اساسه 
فقط نحن نجتهد ونتعلم ونراقب  
والزق على الله

----------


## رشدي

> شارتات للكندى

  
ما رايك فى الشارتات يا استاذنا

----------


## osha_ahmed

اخى الجميل دخلت بيع للكيبيل من 1.5976 
واليورو دولار من  1.3965   بصراحة متحير من امرى فى هذا الوقت...ممكن نصيحتك يا غالى

----------


## aljameel

> ما رايك فى الشارتات يا استاذنا

 هلا اخي رشدي أسف على التاخير اخذتني غفوة سحبت معي قريب الساغتين اراحتني 
الشارتات جميلة من انسان اجمل وليست مجامله من يرسم على الشوكة يقال بانه محترف بدرجة امتياز والله اعلم 
هي بها فن  واحترافيه كما اسمع وانا بصراحة خبرتي بها متوواضعة ولكن نقاط الارتدادات هي من حكمت بها على الشارت والله اعلم
الاهم كما اعرف اختيار نقطة البداية فأنت ماشاء الله بالشارتات محترف والله اعلم باختيارك للداية 
الله يوفقك كمان وكمان ودائما متالق بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل دخلت بيع للكيبيل من 1.5976 
> واليورو دولار من 1.3965 بصراحة متحير من امرى فى هذا الوقت...ممكن نصيحتك يا غالى

 اخي حددت نقاط بيع للكيبل واليورو وبستوب صغر حدا وححدت نقاط لهم بكسرها تاكيد للنزول فأنت لا اخذت بالتوصية كبيع وستوب ولا تاكدت من الكسر 
انا لا ابرى التوصية لا انا ابعرفك بغلط بالدخول وعدم اللالتزام بما هو مكتوب حتى تنتبه بالمستقبل 
انا دائما اضع الستوب صغير واقول بتضرب 10 استوبات وبهدف واحد بيعوضهم بإذن الله وتوفيقه
يا اخي نصيحة لا تدخل متاخر الفرص كل ساعة 
الان ما عليك الا متابعة ماهو مكتوب بالتوصيات كنقاط محتمله كارتداد او غيره 
او تعلق باقل خسارة او تتحمل لو صعد بشرط حسابك يتحمل ولا يرهق الحساب والله مالدي هو ماذكرته بالتوصيات
والله يبعد عنك وعنا جميعا الخسارة يارب

----------


## رشدي

بارك الله فيك دائما ترفع معنوياتنا يا استاذنا 
من فضلك لو اتعبك معى  
نظرة على شارت الويكلى الذى ارفقته لك هل مستويات الفايبو الموضحة سليمة وهل الارتداد موثوق ؟ 
وهل مكان الاستوب الومضح على الشارت مناسب  
لانى اريد فتح صفقة سوينق  
مرفق لك المشاركة  
طبعا اتكلم عن شارت الويكلى الذى بالمشاركة وليس شارت الاربع ساعات  https://forum.arabictrader.com/1507577-17314-post.html

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  شرح مفصل لاسباب توصية الدولار كندي ومطول للفائدة بإذن الله ساضع الاهم لان التحليل واسع انما ساضع الاهم بهم كتحليل رقمي بيقول الاتي نحن بموجه صاعدة واي نزول فهو نزول تصحيحي لمواصلة الصعود  فالتصحيح عند 1.0561 هو تصحيح بين 23 و 38% وخط ترند بين قمتين على الاسبوعي  وهو جائز كتصحيح لموجه صاعده والله اعلم وهو خط الترند بالشارت باللون الازرق النقطة 1.0525 هي تمثل نقطة تصحيح 38% النقطة 1.0480 هي تمثل نقطة تصحيح 50% واحتمال تكون 85 او 75 لاني صعب قياسها بالتمام انما اما 80 او 85 او 75 احدهم تقريبا  نقطة 50 هي تمثل الترند على الاسبوعي بالشارت المرفق باللون الاحمر بكسر خط الترند باللون الاحمر او النزول تحت 50% وهم نفس النقطة تقريبا  فاحتمال ارتداد واحتمال مواصلة نزول من 50% للــ 61% منطقة حيرة تسمى كتحليل رقمي  وكتصحيح احتمال يصحح من الـ61% وهي تقريبا 1.0404 ولكن بمجرد نزول تحت الـ 50% او بكسره الترند فالنزول هو السيد  اغلاق الموجه كسر 1.0391 ولفروقات البرامج 1.0385 بكسرها تغلق الموجه الصاعده وندخل بموجه هابطة  يتبقى لنا خط الترند السفلي الذي يرط بين القاعين للدبل بوتوم الاسبوعي وهو باللون الاخضر  الشارت المرفق يبيندبل بوتوم على الاسبوعي هدفه 1.0900 للـ 990 او 1.1000 لو واصل صعود بعد 1.1001 يصبح له اهداف اخرى ابعد والله اعلم  قأنا شرحتها لك وللجميع رقمياً وترندات ودبل بوتوم اسبوعي احتمال لم ارى شي غير ذلك او شي يدعم النزول وارد  مؤاشرات اخرى كلاسيكيه واخرى صعب وضعها اوو شرحها في منها يدعم صعود واخرى نزول والغالب والله اعلم حتى اللحظة الصعود فأنا وضعت بتوصيتي عليه في حال نزل تحت 1.0480 يفضل الانتظار او الشراء من اقرب نقطة للــ 1.0391 وهي الستوب للشراء او الانتظار حتى يصعد غوق 1.0485 والستوب 480 خوفا من بعد نزوله تحت 480 فاحتمال يرتد او يواصل نزول فيوجد نقطتان تقريبا 1.0445/50 او 1.0420 تقريبا او اخرها 61% 1.0404 تقريبا فاحتمال من احدهم يرتد واحتمال لا يرتد قالخخياران وارد انما اغلاق الموجه الصاعده هو كما ذكرت كسر 1.0391 او 385 والله اعلم فأنت اعطى هذا التحليل 30% والاخر 70% كما ارفقت مشاركتك إن شاء الله اني افدتك بقدر المستطاع  وبالنهاية اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى والله اعلم والله الموفق

 اخوتي حتى تكونو بالصورة انا لم اوصي بالشراء من اعلى مماذكرت كنقاط انما سألت فاجبت ومنها استفادة في حال ارتد من احد النقاط التي ذكرتها بستوب 5 نقاط كشراءء
فان اصابت فالحمد لله  ولازلت حتى اللحظة ما اراه كمعطيات كما ذكرت 
والله الموفق

----------


## osha_ahmed

جزاك الله خير ا  اخى على النصيحة

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك دائما ترفع معنوياتنا يا استاذنا 
> من فضلك لو اتعبك معى  
> نظرة على شارت الويكلى الذى ارفقته لك هل مستويات الفايبو الموضحة سليمة وهل الارتداد موثوق ؟ 
> وهل مكان الاستوب الومضح على الشارت مناسب  
> لانى اريد فتح صفقة سوينق  
> مرفق لك المشاركة  
> طبعا اتكلم عن شارت الويكلى الذى بالمشاركة وليس شارت الاربع ساعات  https://forum.arabictrader.com/1507577-17314-post.html

  
هي الموجه كالتالي والله اعلم 
ترسم من القاع 223 على اي قريم ساعة او ديلي او 4 ساعات اختارمايناسبك
وليكن 4 ساعات 
والهاي 720 هذه الموجه فالنزول هو تصحيحي الان بين 38 او ال 50 %
ولو رجعت للشارت الذي ارفقته على الاسبوعي بمشاركتي الاخيره له
تجد نقاط الفيبو ونقاط الترند كالــ 50% يساوي 1.0475 + - تقريبا 
كسر 61 % يغلق الموجه المفروض التصحيح للموجه كحد اقصى 50-% والله اعلم
61% او مابينهم جائز ولكن يضعف الصعود والتصحيح لان بيكسر الترند الاسبوعي ولا يلغي 
اوكي

----------


## رشدي

اوكى وضحت

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 144.95
انا بضع لكم نقاط متقاربه حتى تتم الاستفادة منه نزول وصعود كما بالتوصيتان السابقه له 
الان مالم يخترق الهاي 145.16 او 145.20 فهو للنزول
فرضا ارتد نزول ولم يخترق كما وضعه الحالي تحت 144.91 فتكون ستوب للبيع
ومراقبة النقاط التاليه نزوله تحت 144.52 يدعم النزول كسر 144.18 دعم اخر للنزول
كسر 143.70 تاكيد بإذن الله للنزول والهدف كما ذكرت بالسابق 
وعند تاكيد النزول ساتابعه وابلغ عنه اول باول
فالاستفادة منه صعود ونزول حتى يتاكد احد الاتجاهين والعب معه بموجب النقاط التي ذكرتها الكسر بيعني مواصلة تزول للنقطة التي تليها وهكذ والله اعلم مالم تكسر استوب شراء بعد تاكد
المهم لمن يجيد العب معه والله اعلم فيه خير
ولكن حتى اللحظة النزول سيد الموقف والله اعلم 
اليورو ين كما بالسابق تحت 126.66 نزول والله اعلم كما بالتوصية لا جديد

----------


## أبو رابح

> المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 144.95
> انا بضع لكم نقاط متقاربه حتى تتم الاستفادة منه نزول وصعود كما بالتوصيتان السابقه له 
> الان مالم يخترق الهاي 145.16 او 145.20 فهو للنزول
> فرضا ارتد نزول ولم يخترق كما وضعه الحالي تحت 144.91 فتكون ستوب للبيع
> ومراقبة النقاط التاليه نزوله تحت 144.52 يدعم النزول كسر 144.18 دعم اخر للنزول
> كسر 143.70 تاكيد بإذن الله للنزول والهدف كما ذكرت بالسابق 
> وعند تاكيد النزول ساتابعه وابلغ عنه اول باول
> فالاستفادة منه صعود ونزول حتى يتاكد احد الاتجاهين والعب معه بموجب النقاط التي ذكرتها الكسر بيعني مواصلة تزول للنقطة التي تليها وهكذ والله اعلم مالم تكسر استوب شراء بعد تاكد
> المهم لمن يجيد العب معه والله اعلم فيه خير
> ...

 
دخلنا ماركت المجنون بعد ماكسر والى الاهداف ان شاء الله :Hands:

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل راقبوه  مالم يخترق 1.6074 فهو للبيع وهي الستوب فالبيع يتم بعد مراقبه من اقرب نقطة يصل لها صعود للــ 1.6074 بيع  المهم لا للاستعجال بعد مراقبه واقل ستوب ممكن فهو فوق 1.6035 متوقع يصعد والله اعلم فالاحتمال يقترب منها ولايخترقها والله اعلم في حال اخترقت ساراقب نقطة اخرى ولكن فد تكون النقطة1.6098 هي التي بعدها بشرط عدم اختراقها وهي الستوب للبيع والبيع لو اخترق 1.6074 من اقرب نقطة يصعد لها وقريب من 1.6098 وهي الستوب ولكن حتى اللحظة والله اعلم 6074 الستوب  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل راقبوه مالم يخترق 1.6074 فهو للبيع وهي الستوب  فالبيع يتم بعد مراقبه من اقرب نقطة يصل لها صعود للــ 1.6074 بيع  المهم لا للاستعجال بعد مراقبه واقل ستوب ممكن فهو فوق 1.6035 متوقع يصعد والله اعلم فالاحتمال يقترب منها ولايخترقها والله اعلم في حال اخترقت ساراقب نقطة اخرى ولكن فد تكون النقطة1.6098 هي التي بعدها بشرط عدم اختراقها وهي الستوب للبيع والبيع لو اخترق 1.6074 من اقرب نقطة يصعد لها وقريب من 1.6098 وهي الستوب ولكن حتى اللحظة والله اعلم 6074 الستوب   والله الموفق

 ساكون صادق بما ارى بالنسبة للكيبل والله اعلم في حال صعد فوق 1.6097 فالمجال مفتوح له صعود للـ 1.6275 واحتمال اكثر لو صعد فوق 1.6097 والله اعلم له كذا احتمال اما صعود لبناء موجه هابطة اكبر او احتمال بداية اغلاق موجه هابطة من بعد 1.6097 فلا بد وضع كل الاحتمالات احتمال يصعد ولايخترق 1.6122 واحتمال يصعد للـ 6135 او 6140 او 6150 ومن احدهم يرتد واحتمال لا يرتد ويواصل صعود من بعد 1.6097 والله اعلم التريث بالبيع افضل فوات ربح ولاخسارة لا احد يقول فوت فرصة انا بكتب بما ارى من معطيات والله اعلم فافضل فرص البيع كما وضعتها بالمشاركة المرفقه مابعد 6097 كلها احتمالات والله اعلم فهي مفتاح باغلاق موجه وهي كما ذكرت بالسابق فالخيار لكم لا يلؤمني احد في حال صعد بعدها وارتد نزول انا افضل التريث بعد 6097 حتى تتضح الرؤية فيكون البيع واضح وبستوب صغير ومن نقطة ارتداد متوقعه  والله اعلم والله الموفق

----------


## أروى4

ادخل بيع يورو الان؟

----------


## aljameel

> ادخل بيع يورو الان؟

 لا تستعجلي الافضل من اقرب نقطة للــ 1.4032 وهي الستوب وبعد مراقبه وتاكد في حال صعد فوقها من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.4081 وهي الستوب من بعد مراقبه وعدم استعجال فوات رح ولا خسارة ما فوق 1.4032 يجب التريث والتاكد بالارتداد للنزول واقرب نقطة لل4081 ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول والله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

راقبو  الدولار فرنك انا ذكرت النقطة 1.0516 في حال لم تكسر فهو للصعود هو نزل تحتها فانا وضعنها قبل النقطة الاهم خوفا من انها تكسر ولكن راقبوه احتمال لا تكسر  الان النقطة 505 او 504 او 506 احدهم مالم يكسرها متوقع له ارتداد وهي الستوب للشراء والله اعلم  والهدف بالاول القناعة ومجرد نتاكد من الصعود نبقى به كما بالتوصية الاساسيه عليه والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0509 والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اخوتي بالله الرسائل كثيرة إن شاء الله سارد على الجميع احتاج بعض الوقت 
لن اهمل ولا رسالة الان حاولت اقراء ثلاث منها تطلب استشارة وتحتاج وقت للرد كتحليل اعرف الكثير منكم يريد الرد بسرعة ولكن حتى اتاكد بالتمام من نقاط وسارد على الكل بإذن الله المهم الوقت هو من يسعفني 
وارجو المعذرة مقدما للكل على التاخير  
كل تاخيرها بإذن الله فيها خيره

----------


## سالزبورغ

السلام عليكم 
مساك الله بالخير اخوي 
الدولار فرنك وصل لسعر 0496 
هل انتهت فكره الصعود ام لازلت  ؟

----------


## أروى4

> لا تستعجلي الافضل من اقرب نقطة للــ 1.4032 وهي الستوب وبعد مراقبه وتاكد  في حال صعد فوقها من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.4081 وهي الستوب من بعد مراقبه وعدم استعجال فوات رح ولا خسارة ما فوق 1.4032 يجب التريث والتاكد بالارتداد للنزول واقرب نقطة لل4081 ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول والله  والله الموفق

  معذرة احتاج مزيد من التوضيح

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> مساك الله بالخير اخوي 
> الدولار فرنك وصل لسعر 0496 
> هل انتهت فكره الصعود ام لازلت ؟

 اسف على التاخير لبعدي عن الجهاز 
اخي لا يلغي الصعود الصعود قائم وانا ذاكر بالتوصية والله اعلم على ما اتذكر 1.0360 تقريبا 
الان لو نزل بعد 505 لايلغي انما يكون الشراء من تحت افضل
كمثال مالم يكسر والله اعلم 1.0467 في حال كسر 505فمتوقع ارتداد وصعود 
كسر 1.0467 يفضل الشراء من 360 تقريبا بعد تاكد بارتداد النزول الحاصل الان من 640 لل 500 حتى اللحظة نزول تصحيحي عادي جدا والله اعلم لا يؤاثر على الصعود
في حال كسر 467 يفضل التريث بالشراء حتى التاكد من ارتداد حقيقي
اي اغلاق يومي فوق 1.0506 يدعم الصعود بقوة والله اعلم
اغلاق تحتها تصعب الامور بالصعود فدعم النزول اقوى من الصعود
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> معذرة احتاج مزيد من التوضيح

 هي واضحه لا تحتاج تفسير او توضيح 
الان صعد افضل انك تنتظري لا تدخلي 
ساحاول جاهد عند وضوح نقطة وقريبه من الستوب وضعها فتضعي امرك بما فيه الستوب
لا تلحقي سعر نصيحة

----------


## أروى4

> هي واضحه لا تحتاج تفسير او توضيح 
> الان صعد افضل انك تنتظري لا تدخلي 
> ساحاول جاهد عند وضوح نقطة وقريبه من الستوب وضعها فتضعي امرك بما فيه الستوب
> لا تلحقي سعر نصيحة

  جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## sarmad66

> هي واضحه لا تحتاج تفسير او توضيح 
> الان صعد افضل انك تنتظري لا تدخلي 
> ساحاول جاهد عند وضوح نقطة وقريبه من الستوب وضعها فتضعي امرك بما فيه الستوب
> لا تلحقي سعر نصيحة

 السلام عليكم
اليورو ين الى اين وهل هو مرتبط مع المجنون اي ما دام المجنون نزول يبقى هو ايضا نزول؟

----------


## محمود1

ابو مروان التوقعات تشير الى ارتفاع اليورو دولار الى 1.4040  والجنيه دولار الى 1.6090   وهي نفس النقاط التي اشرت اليها والصعود سيد الموقف

----------


## Don Jwan

أنت استاذ يا ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل راقبوه مالم يخترق 1.6074 فهو للبيع وهي الستوب  فالبيع يتم بعد مراقبه من اقرب نقطة يصل لها صعود للــ 1.6074 بيع  المهم لا للاستعجال بعد مراقبه واقل ستوب ممكن فهو فوق 1.6035 متوقع يصعد والله اعلم فالاحتمال يقترب منها ولايخترقها والله اعلم في حال اخترقت ساراقب نقطة اخرى ولكن فد تكون النقطة1.6098 هي التي بعدها بشرط عدم اختراقها وهي الستوب للبيع والبيع لو اخترق 1.6074 من اقرب نقطة يصعد لها وقريب من 1.6098 وهي الستوب ولكن حتى اللحظة والله اعلم 6074 الستوب   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر الحمد لله كما توقعت صعد للــ 1.6069 وارتد نزول واعتقد الكل استفاد منه لانه مايقارب 20 دقيقه يتراوح عند 1.6060 لل 64 المهم مبروووووووك لمن دخل به واعتقد كل من دخل به مو اقل من 1.6060 والله اعلم النتيجة معكم مايقارب 100 نقطة الان ساضع النقاط المهم ي طريقة للنزول  النقطة 1.5972 والحمد لله كسرت اغلاق 4 ساعات تحتها دعم للنزول النقطة الاخرى 1.5962 ثم 1.5950 تقريبا النقطة الاهم 1.5913 بكسرها الطريق مفروش له بالورود  من بعدها اللو السابق 1.5848 بكسره ثم كسر 1.5820 الطريق مفروش له بالفل مابعد 1.5820 نتوقع اي نزول له والله اعلم الهدف بإذن الله 1.5740 ومن بعده 1.5715 تقريبا نقطة مهمه بإذن الله اللو الشهري والسنوي 1.5705 بكسره بإذن الله لهدف 1.5685 وهدف اخر من بعده بإذن الله 1.5635 كسر 1.5630/25 متوقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم لهدف بإذن الله  1.5515 + - تقريبا او للـ 1.5480 والله اعلم من احدهم  يبداء التصحيح للصعود لمواصلة نزوله لهدف بإذن الله 1.5130 وعندخا لكل حادث حديث  انا وضعت التصور له حتى الهدف الاول 1.5740 وفي حال واصل نزول من بعده والله اعلم  هذا التصور الكامل للكيبل فمن يرغب بالبقاء به او جني ربحه من النقطة التي يرغب بها  المهم من يرعب بالاستمرار به يضع على الاقل نصف الربح كستوب بتقديم الستوب مع النزول  والله الموفق

----------


## قاهر العملات

> ابو مروان التوقعات تشير الى ارتفاع اليورو دولار الى 1.4040  والجنيه دولار الى 1.6090   وهي نفس النقاط التي اشرت اليها والصعود سيد الموقف

  
السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
اليورو دولار ما لم يكسر حاجز 4058 فهو للنزول ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان التوقعات تشير الى ارتفاع اليورو دولار الى 1.4040  والجنيه دولار الى 1.6090   وهي نفس النقاط التي اشرت اليها والصعود سيد الموقف

 الان وضعت ملحق للتوصية على الكيبل بشرح نقطة نقطة

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا لك

 لا شكر على واجب

----------


## aljameel

> أنت استاذ يا ابو مروان

 هي توافيق من الله وما انا الاسبب لاستفادة الخير بإذن الله
الواحد يعمل والتوفيق من الله وما يدريكما انا الا سبب لرزق الاخرينمن رب العباد  وإن شاء الله أنال الاجرمن عنده سبحانه وتعالى و بدعائكم بظهر غيب جزاكم الله خير

----------


## VEVA

الاخ  aljameel
السلام  عليكم اراك تتحدث  عن نقاط بعيدة جدا للباوند دولار  
انا عندي  عقود شراء من سعر  1.6259  في  رأيك  هل ممكن الوصول والارتداد  الى هذا السعر  ؟
وشكرا لك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
> اليورو دولار ما لم يكسر حاجز 4058 فهو للنزول ان شاء الله

 صدقت اخي والله اعلم
ولكن مالم يصعد فوق 1.4032 فهو للنزول بإذن الله
في حال اخترقها فالارتداد وارد للنزول والله اعلم المهم تحت 1.4080
هو الكيبل بكسر 950 ثم 913 هاتشوف اليورو والله اعلم وراه بالنزول
والله الموفق

----------


## محمود1

ابو مروان اذا اليورو دولار صعد الن يصعد معه الجنيه دولار ؟

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ aljameel
> السلام عليكم اراك تتحدث عن نقاط بعيدة جدا للباوند دولار 
> انا عندي عقود شراء من سعر 1.6259 في رأيك هل ممكن الوصول والارتداد الى هذا السعر ؟
> وشكرا لك

 كل شي وارد فلا تستعرب شي انا وضعت النقاط كتوقع والنزول حتى اللحظة هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم
فوق 1.6097 توقع منه كل شي احتمال يصل لسعرك ويتعداك الله اعلم 
حتى النزول تاكيده الان صعب انما بالشروط التي وضعتها وخاصة 950 و من بعدها 913 بالوقت الحالي من السعر الحالي
والله يبعد عنك الخسارة والسامعين اجمعين يارب العالمين
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان اذا اليورو دولار صعد الن يصعد معه الجنيه دولار ؟

 مو شرط نفس النقاط انما اكيد له تاثير ولو بسيط ولكن لا يغير اتجاهه والله اعلم الا اذا كان الكيبل هو بيصعد اما اليورو لا يؤثر بتغير اتجاه الكيبل والله اعلم

----------


## محمود1

> مو شرط نفس النقاط انما اكيد له تاثير ولو بسيط ولكن لا يغير اتجاهه والله اعلم الا اذا كان الكيبل هو بيصعد اما اليورو لا يؤثر بتغير اتجاه الكيبل والله اعلم

 شكرا اخي ابو امروان   والان بعد ربع ساعة في خبر مهم على  مؤشر ADP

----------


## nasser123

السلام عليكم
اخي ابو مروان ما هي الادوات للتحليل وكيف  ؟ افيدنا افادك الله
ولك الشكر

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم  الان الكيبل واقف على المتوسط المتحرك لا يقف في نزوله انما دعم بسيط لا اقل ولا اكثر هي النقطة 1.5950 تقريبا خط ترند ولكن بكسر 1.5962 متوقع كسرها والله اعلم وكل شي وارد فلا بد اخذ حساب لكل شي انما النزول هو المسيطر حتى اللحظة والله اعلم  هذا شارت يبين الترند على الديلي انما بكسر 1.5962 وهو يمثل افتتاح الشمعة لليوم السابق متوقع بكسره والله اعلم

----------


## محمود1

ابو مروان 
الدولار ين يتوقع ان يصمد عند  النقطة  90.40  ويصعد عند النقطة  90.90      او  91.10 
شو رايك

----------


## محمود1

> ابو مروان 
> الدولار ين يتوقع ان يصمد عند النقطة 90.40 ويصعد عند النقطة 90.90 او 91.10 
> شو رايك

 توقع مؤشر ADP جاء لصالح الدولار ين

----------


## أروى4

ما نظام اليورو الان؟ابيعه؟

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> اخي ابو مروان ما هي الادوات للتحليل وكيف ؟ افيدنا افادك الله
> ولك الشكر

 هي تقريبا مايوجد لدى البعض لديكم واغلب ادوات التحليل الخاصة بي ذكرتها بدون أستثناء
انما الحس التحليلي هذا من التجارب والخبرات يتولد لدى الشخص فصعب شرحه او تعليمه 
والحمد لله اولا قولو ماشاء الله اشاهد من 20 للـ 30 مؤاشر ممكن لايستغرق معي 2 دقيقة
كحد اقصى والله اعلم هذا الحس التحليلي ممكن مشاهدة فرضاً لمؤاشر الماكد او غيره من المؤاشرات لا يأخذ 5 ثوان تقراءه وتفهم مابه 
وهذا الخبرات هي ما تولد لك الحس 
ممكن شارت يومي فرضا ترسم ترندات وياخذ وقت منك ومن له خبرة لايستعرق دقيقة او دقيقتان 
ومنها يتعرف على التحليل والنقاط المهمه وغيره 
حاولت ايصال مايمكن ايصاله 
ولكن النهاية قد لا تعجب بعض من الاخوة وقد يقول ابومروان مبالغ
اكثر ما اقراء واشاهد هو الاعتماد بعد الله على المؤاشرات  الجاهزه او غيره بشاكلتها طبعا لا حصر وهي السبب الرئيسي كمثال لرسم ترند تسمع مؤاشر يرسم الترند بصدق ماترسمه اناملك فرق السماء عن الارض مايرسمه المؤاشر الجاهز انا طبعا كمثال والامثله كثيرة
هل احساس المؤاشر مهما كانت دقته مثل احساسك أنت
وللمعلومية من يسوقون المؤاشرات  شركات او اشخاص استراتيجيه او غيره لو بها فائدة لكن هو من استفاد منها بالاول واغتنى من وراها والا لا يبيع بها بارخص او اغلى الاثمان كان اغتنو من وراه لو بها فائدة 
لو قلت انا بستخدم مؤاشر خاص جداً ومبلغه الشي الفلاني لتوقعت الكثير يطلب المؤاشر للشراء 
ساحاول لاحقاً اضع لكم اكتشافتي وهي حقوق خاصة لي وسهله جداً 
القيمة 1000 
 دعوة بظهر غيب
قد يقول قائل موجود ماتكلمت به اقول هات ماعندك لم اقراء او اشاهد لخبير اجنبي او عربي او غيره تكلم بها وبأمانه لم اشاهد
وبإذن الله ساضعها بين يديكم بالقريب العاجل
طبعا فكرة مو مؤاشر 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ما نظام اليورو الان؟ابيعه؟

 والله نسيتك ولكن بإذن الله ابشري احسن منه 
لا تلحقي سعر نصيحة للمرة الاخيرة
الفرص كل لحضه وساعة تتوفر لا للاستعجال 
انا اعطيتكياه ولم تفلحي به نبي تفلحي الان بعد نزوله
وصل للــ 1.4026 يقولك بيعيني والستوب 6 نقاط
وانتي ثقلتي عليه 
هذه الفرص هكذا والله اعلم الستوب الصغير لا منه خوف إن شاء الله
ما عليكي تتعوض بإذن الله

----------


## أروى4

> والله نسيتك ولكن بإذن الله ابشري احسن منه 
> لا تلحقي سعر نصيحة للمرة الاخيرة
> الفرص كل لحضه وساعة تتوفر لا للاستعجال 
> انا اعطيتكياه ولم تفلحي به نبي تفلحي الان بعد نزوله
> وصل للــ 1.4026 يقولك بيعيني والستوب 6 نقاط
> وانتي ثقلتي عليه 
> هذه الفرص هكذا والله اعلم الستوب الصغير لا منه خوف إن شاء الله
> ما عليكي تتعوض بإذن الله

 ههههههههه الله المستعان 
كنت بعيدة وقتها  انا المارجن ضرب عندى بسببه اليوم

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان 
> الدولار ين يتوقع ان يصمد عند النقطة 90.40 ويصعد عند النقطة 90.90 او 91.10 
> شو رايك

 بصراحة له كذا توقع بالموجه التي هو بها 
ولكن بختصار تحت 91 متوقع والله اعلم 88.30 تقريبا 
فوق 91 ثم اختراق 91.52 متوقع مواصلة صعود والله اعلم لهدف 93 و 96 
هل يصدق الله اعلم بالغالب بيعطى اهداف صعود كما الحاليه ولايصعد لها بيصعد بعض الشي ثم يقلب موجته فهو الافضل التعامل معه 100 نقطة مائة نقطة وهكذا والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> ههههههههه الله المستعان 
> كنت بعيدة وقتها انا المارجن ضرب عندى بسببه اليوم

 لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## ibo2000

السلام عليكم اخي جميل   
بالنسبة للاسترالي دولار في احتمال يكسر اللو؟؟ 
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## Don Jwan

اخي الجميل انا بعت باوند يورو على 41 كيف الوضع؟؟

----------


## قاهر العملات

هناك خبر بعد دقائق على الدولار
و التوقعات تشير الى انها في مصلحة العملة
ننتظر

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 126.77  مراقبته والبيع من افرب نقطى يصعد لها قريب من 127.34 والستوب 127.34 احتمال يصعد للــ 127.20 او 127.07 او 126.95 اذا ارتد من احد النقاط الستوب نفسها نقطة الارتداد والله اعلم  الهدف بإذن الله القناعة  تحت 126 متوقع مواصلة نزول كسر 126.60 تقريبا اهدافه بعيده بالنزول والله اعلم فد تصل به لهدف بإذن الله 123.75 وكسرها مزيد من النزول في حال لم يكسر 123.70 ندخل شراء وهي الستوب  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل انا بعت باوند يورو على 41 كيف الوضع؟؟

 اخي انا موصي عليه شراء من 600 غلا اعرف ما ذا اقولك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي جميل  
> بالنسبة للاسترالي دولار في احتمال يكسر اللو؟؟ 
> وبارك الله فيك

 متوقع والله اعلم نزول لهدف اول بإذن الله 8715 وله اهداف خرى والله اعلم ابعد 
المهم تحت 8915 او 8933 او مايناسبك كاستوب 
راقب وتوكل على الله تحت 8845 متوقع بيواصل فوقها من اقرب نقطة للستوب بعد مراقبه 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم ولنا لقاء بإذن الله

----------


## ibo2000

> متوقع والله اعلم نزول لهدف اول بإذن الله 8715 وله اهداف خرى والله اعلم ابعد 
> المهم تحت 8915 او 8933 او مايناسبك كاستوب 
> راقب وتوكل على الله تحت 8845 متوقع بيواصل فوقها من اقرب نقطة للستوب بعد مراقبه 
> والله الموفق

  
بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## soliter

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر الحمد لله كما توقعت صعد للــ 1.6069 وارتد نزول واعتقد الكل استفاد منه لانه مايقارب 20 دقيقه يتراوح عند 1.6060 لل 64 المهم مبروووووووك لمن دخل به واعتقد كل من دخل به مو اقل من 1.6060 والله اعلم النتيجة معكم مايقارب 100 نقطة الان ساضع النقاط المهم ي طريقة للنزول  النقطة 1.5972 والحمد لله كسرت اغلاق 4 ساعات تحتها دعم للنزول النقطة الاخرى 1.5962 ثم 1.5950 تقريبا النقطة الاهم 1.5913 بكسرها الطريق مفروش له بالورود  من بعدها اللو السابق 1.5848 بكسره ثم كسر 1.5820 الطريق مفروش له بالفل مابعد 1.5820 نتوقع اي نزول له والله اعلم الهدف بإذن الله 1.5740 ومن بعده 1.5715 تقريبا نقطة مهمه بإذن الله اللو الشهري والسنوي 1.5705 بكسره بإذن الله لهدف 1.5685 وهدف اخر من بعده بإذن الله 1.5635 كسر 1.5630/25 متوقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم لهدف بإذن الله  1.5515 + - تقريبا او للـ 1.5480 والله اعلم من احدهم  يبداء التصحيح للصعود لمواصلة نزوله لهدف بإذن الله 1.5130 وعندخا لكل حادث حديث  انا وضعت التصور له حتى الهدف الاول 1.5740 وفي حال واصل نزول من بعده والله اعلم  هذا التصور الكامل للكيبل فمن يرغب بالبقاء به او جني ربحه من النقطة التي يرغب بها  المهم من يرعب بالاستمرار به يضع على الاقل نصف الربح كستوب بتقديم الستوب مع النزول  والله الموفق

 ومازال العرض مستمر  
شكرا اخى الكريم

----------


## Don Jwan

أبو مروان الله سبحانه تعالى وهبك نعمة لم تهب الى الاخرين فحافظ عليها واشكر الله في كل حين وربي ينور دربك وينعم عليك دنيا واخرة

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير جميعااااااااااا 
يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## فارس سبيع

وعليكم السلام 
صباح الخير

----------


## قمة الفيبو

عليكم السلام  
صباح الخير ياوجة الخير

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6834 الرجاء الخاص من يدخل بها يصبر عليها ولو شهر او اكثر لا اعلم متى الوصول للهدف العلم عند علام الغيوب ممكن بيوم او اكثر او شهر او اكثر الله اعلم بالغالب منك يصبر على الخسارة 100 و 500 نقطة واكثر وعند الربح لا يصبر هذه التوصية اهداء للجميع واعتذار مني لكم على الغايب وغيره  الشراء بعقد صغير لايؤثر وتركه بالحساب حتى يصل على الاقل ولو نصف الهدف للمستعجل   الشراء من النقطة 1.6808 تقريبا او الشراء من اقرب نقطة للستوب في حال متواجد ومتابع الستوب 1.6780 المهم المتوقع تحت 1.6860 متوقع النزول لنقطة الشراء  مجرد يصعد فوق 1.6866 رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الهدف البعيد بإذن الله يصل به للــ 1.8000 اهدافه الرئيسيه المتوقعه بإذن الله  1.7190/1.7300/1.7400/1.7600/1.7800/1.8000 والله اعلم متوقع اكثر من ذلك  اغلاق اسبوعي فوق 1.7130 دعم بقوة للصعود والله اعلم  اذا توفقنا به الرجاء عدم الطمع بعقد كبير العقد اقل من المتوسط والفرص الحمد لله كل يوم وساعة هذه نسميه عقد أستثمار والله يكتب له النجاح قولو يارب  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## samer samer

السلام عليكم  
صباح الخير اخي الجميل 
انا بتابع بصمت ... بس الان حبيت ادخل اتشكرك لانو الي بيعجبني بتوصياتك انك صاحي لكل الشاشة مهما كبرت 
واحلى شي انو نبعد عن العملات المالوفة بيكون قوة الشراء والبيع تاثيرها النفسي اقل 
اخيرا ممكن نظرتك على النيوزلاندي للباوند والنيوزلاندي للدولار 
يعطيك العافية يا رب

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  
> صباح الخير اخي الجميل 
> انا بتابع بصمت ... بس الان حبيت ادخل اتشكرك لانو الي بيعجبني بتوصياتك انك صاحي لكل الشاشة مهما كبرت 
> واحلى شي انو نبعد عن العملات المالوفة بيكون قوة الشراء والبيع تاثيرها النفسي اقل 
> اخيرا ممكن نظرتك على النيوزلاندي للباوند والنيوزلاندي للدولار 
> يعطيك العافية يا رب

 هلا اخي حياك الله 
النيوزلندي دولار انا الاسبوع الماضي وصيت عليه بيع من اقرب نقطة للستوب 7170 على ما اتذكر
والحمد لله صعد للـ 7148 ومنها ارتد وذكرت هدفه 6800 اما يرتد منها او يواصل في حال ارتد لا اتذكر النقطة بالذات هي 6800 ونقطة اخرى شراء والهدف المتوقع البعيد بإذن الله 8000
والله اعلم 
الان السعر الحالي 6980 راقبه في حال نزل من اقرب نقطة للـ 6912 بعد مراقبه شراء وهي الستوب
والهدف القناعة اعتقد لو ارتد صعود تصحيحي مو اكثر فانت راقبه في حال واصل صعود ذكرني واتاكد منه في حال مواصل صعود
في حال كسر 6912 متوقع بيواصل نزول والله اعلم
تحت 7020 فهو للنزول والله اعلم 
النيوزلندي باوند لحضات حتى احمل بياناته
المهم تقصد النيوزلندي باوند وليس الباوند نيوزلندي حتى لا اتعب بتحميل البيانات الا بعد تاكيدك لي
موفق اخي بإذن الله

----------


## samer samer

فعلا اخي اقصد باوند نيوزلاندي 
gbp nzd 
اسف 
عالعموم بنصلي ان شاء الله وبنرجع

----------


## Don Jwan

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد صلاة تنجينا بها يا الله من جميع الأحوال والآفات وتقضي لي بها جميع الحاجات وتطهرنا بها من جميع السيئات وترفعنا بها أعلى الدرجات وتبلغنا بها أقصى الغايات من جميع الخيرات في الحياة وبعد الممات يا رب العالمين

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند نيوزلندي السعر الحالي 2.2666 والله اعلم  الاسبوع الماضي وصيت عليه بيع من 2.2185لل 2.2200 ونفسها الستوب وتوقعت نزول لل 2.1730 وتتكون منها الموجه الصاعدة ولكن للاسف نزل لل 2.2038 اورتد منها وتكونت الموجه بالرغم انها متوقع ارتداد لتكوين الموجه ولكن بنسبة ضعيفة جدا ولم اذكرها وكانت النسبة الاقوى هي عند 2.1730 تقريبا المهم انه كون الموجه وصعد طبعا اهداف كما هي لازالت قائمه بإذن الله الان نراقب في حال نزل عند 2.2550 لل 2.2530 فيتم الشراء او من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.2500 الستوب 1.2500 مجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول الاهداف كما هي بالتوصية الاولى الهدف الاول بإذن الله 2.3150 واخترق 2.3175 سيذهب للهدف الثاني بإذن الله 2.3800 تقريبا وهو هدف موجه وهدف دبل بوتوم على الاسبوعي والله اعلم المهم الستوب 2.2500 نزل تحتها الابتعاد عنه  هدفه يشجع على متابعته والستوب صغير فنحاول التقاطة في حال نزل   والله الموفق

 الاخ اليسأل عن الباوند نيوزلندي هذه التوصية كملحق للتوصية الاساسيه وضعتهما له الاسبوع الماضي والاسبوع الذي قبله والله اعلم وفيه ملحق اخر بعد هذا الملحق  بحثت عنه ولم اجده نفس الشي توصيه له بالشراء حينما نزل  والله اعلم الاهداف كما هي بالتوصية المرفقه بإذن الله هدف رئيسي بإذن الله 2.3300 هدف رئيسي بإذن الله 2.4000  السعر الحالي 2.2765 المهم كيف الشراء اذا رغبت به افضل لك الشراء اذا نزل احتمال ينزل واحتمال يواصل صعود ولكن فوات ربح ولاخسارة اخي اما شراء من تحت في حال ينزل او شراء بعقد صغير من السعر الحالي بستوب صغير والله الموفق المتوقع والله اعلم فوق 2.2700 بيواصل صعود لو كسرها متوقع ينزل بعض الشي والله اعلم وممكن استغلال نزوله في حال نزل وشراء والستوب يفضل قريب من نقطة الشراء  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد صلاة تنجينا بها يا الله من جميع الأحوال والآفات وتقضي لي بها جميع الحاجات وتطهرنا بها من جميع السيئات وترفعنا بها أعلى الدرجات وتبلغنا بها أقصى الغايات من جميع الخيرات في الحياة وبعد الممات يا رب العالمين

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## samer samer

مشكور والله يعطيك الف عافية
عملت باي لمتد للدولار والباوند على النيوزلاندي  ان شاء الله خير

----------


## دموع السحاب

أخي الكريم أبو مروان،
أحييك على هذا الموضوع الرائع... وفقك الله وسدد خطاك... 
أود معرفة نظرتك لليورو دولار، بارك الله فيك... 
وكذلك: هل تتوقع هبوطه إلى 1،3860  قبل صعوده إلى 1،3905 مثلا؟؟ 
تحياتي........

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الســـــلام عليكم الدولار كندي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0602 مراقبته والله اعلم للصعود ومشواره بعيد بالصعود انا أمس كتبت فيه توصية وباهدافه بإذن الله الان من يرغب دخول شراء من السعر الحالي 1.0602 الستوب اللو 1.0594 او وضع الستوب 1.0562 المهم مراقبته والتوكل على الله من يرغب بالدخول شراء من السعر الحالي يراقب و يضع الستوب 1.0594 وفي حال نزل تحت 1.0594   الدخول شراء يراقب ويدخل من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.0562 يصل لها والستوب نفسها 1.0562 اهدافه بإذن الله وتوفيقه بعيده بأختراق 1.0810 بس يصعد ونتوفق به بإذن الله سارفع التوصية السابقة واضع له شرح مفصل بنقاطه واهدافه القريبه والبعيدة بإذن الله والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل راقبوه مالم يخترق 1.6074 فهو للبيع وهي الستوب  فالبيع يتم بعد مراقبه من اقرب نقطة يصل لها صعود للــ 1.6074 بيع  المهم لا للاستعجال بعد مراقبه واقل ستوب ممكن فهو فوق 1.6035 متوقع يصعد والله اعلم فالاحتمال يقترب منها ولايخترقها والله اعلم في حال اخترقت ساراقب نقطة اخرى ولكن فد تكون النقطة1.6098 هي التي بعدها بشرط عدم اختراقها وهي الستوب للبيع والبيع لو اخترق 1.6074 من اقرب نقطة يصعد لها وقريب من 1.6098 وهي الستوب ولكن حتى اللحظة والله اعلم 6074 الستوب  والله الموفق

   

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الحمد لله كما توقعت صعد للــ 1.6069 وارتد نزول واعتقد الكل استفاد منه لانه مايقارب 20 دقيقه يتراوح عند 1.6060 لل 64 المهم مبروووووووك لمن دخل به واعتقد كل من دخل به مو اقل من 1.6060 والله اعلم النتيجة معكم مايقارب 100 نقطة الان ساضع النقاط المهم ي طريقة للنزول  النقطة 1.5972 والحمد لله كسرت اغلاق 4 ساعات تحتها دعم للنزول النقطة الاخرى 1.5962 ثم 1.5950 تقريبا النقطة الاهم 1.5913 بكسرها الطريق مفروش له بالورود  من بعدها اللو السابق 1.5848 بكسره ثم كسر 1.5820 الطريق مفروش له بالفل مابعد 1.5820 نتوقع اي نزول له والله اعلم الهدف بإذن الله 1.5740 ومن بعده 1.5715 تقريبا نقطة مهمه بإذن الله اللو الشهري والسنوي 1.5705 بكسره بإذن الله لهدف 1.5685 وهدف اخر من بعده بإذن الله 1.5635 كسر 1.5630/25 متوقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم لهدف بإذن الله  1.5515 + - تقريبا او للـ 1.5480 والله اعلم من احدهم يبداء التصحيح للصعود لمواصلة نزوله لهدف بإذن الله 1.5130 وعندخا لكل حادث حديث  انا وضعت التصور له حتى الهدف الاول 1.5740 وفي حال واصل نزول من بعده والله اعلم  هذا التصور الكامل للكيبل فمن يرغب بالبقاء به او جني ربحه من النقطة التي يرغب بها  المهم من يرعب بالاستمرار به يضع على الاقل نصف الربح كستوب بتقديم الستوب مع النزول   والله الموفق

    اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر هذه توصية الكيبل امس وضعتها واكيد دخلتو بها والحمد لله مايقارب 200 نقطة معنا وذكرت بالامس من يرغب البقاء بها على الاقل يحجز نصف الربح كاستوب ولازالت التوصية قائمة بإذن الله واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بوقته بإذن الله المهم اكون متواجد على الجهاز الان امامنا اللو الحالي بكسره امامنا النقطة 1.5848 كما ذاكر بالتوصية بكسرها ثم كسر 1.5820 طريقنا بإذن الله فل وعشرة والباقي كما هو لا جديد اذا رأيت جديد سابلغ به  موفقين بإذن الله  وللامانه بالصدفه احد برامج التداول لدي من فترة لم اعمل به اليوم بفتحه بيطلع شراء الكيبل  منزل به مؤاشر الهارمونك المؤاشر من المنتدى من فترة ولا استخدمه ولا اعتني به لخبرتي المتواضعة به وبصراحه اجد به عدم المصداقية التامه لانه به احتمالات فيعطي احتمال بيع وشراء بوقت واحد انما صدفه معطي شراء والستوب 1.5848 والاهداف حتى 1.6200 انا لا اثق به انما امانتي يجب اضعها امامكم عن نفسي لا ادخل شراء مهما يكن الا بما اثق به من تحليلي لا احد بيفكر اني كاتبها كتوصية شراء انما اضعكم بما ارى وكل شي وارد  وتحليلي له بيع فقط لاغير كما بالتوصيه المرفقة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الســـــلام عليكم الدولار كندي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0602 مراقبته والله اعلم للصعود ومشواره بعيد بالصعود انا أمس كتبت فيه توصية وباهدافه بإذن الله الان من يرغب دخول شراء من السعر الحالي 1.0602 الستوب اللو 1.0594 او وضع الستوب 1.0562 المهم مراقبته والتوكل على الله من يرغب بالدخول شراء من السعر الحالي يراقب و يضع الستوب 1.0594 وفي حال نزل تحت 1.0594  الدخول شراء يراقب ويدخل من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.0562 يصل لها والستوب نفسها 1.0562 اهدافه بإذن الله وتوفيقه بعيده بأختراق 1.0810 بس يصعد ونتوفق به بإذن الله سارفع التوصية السابقة واضع له شرح مفصل بنقاطه واهدافه القريبه والبعيدة بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   من دخل به يضع الستوب 1.0505  في حال كسرها الانتظار احتمال ناخذه من نقطة احسن وسانوه عنه بوقته لانه بكسر 1.0505 احتمال يكسر 1.0562 ولست متاكد انما للحيظ\طة والحذر في حال اقترب منها وارتد نتاكد من الارتداد بمعنى حاول يكسرها ولم تكسر هنا شراء وهي الستوب غير ذلك الانتظار افضل وسانوه بنقطة اخرى وستوب اخر بإذن الله

----------


## adnan774

*اخي الفاضل aljameel   
بارك الله فيك  
لو تسمح عطني رأيك في هذي الأوردرات  
يورو ين === بيع ===126.95 === ستوب 128 === ربح  124 
استرالي ين === بيع ===81.00====ستوب 82.00=== ربح 79.00 
وهل فيه امكانية لتحققها اذا كانت صحيحة  
اتمنى تعطيني رأيك استاذي*

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6834 الرجاء الخاص من يدخل بها يصبر عليها ولو شهر او اكثر لا اعلم متى الوصول للهدف العلم عند علام الغيوب ممكن بيوم او اكثر او شهر او اكثر الله اعلم بالغالب منك يصبر على الخسارة 100 و 500 نقطة واكثر وعند الربح لا يصبر هذه التوصية اهداء للجميع واعتذار مني لكم على الغايب وغيره  الشراء بعقد صغير لايؤثر وتركه بالحساب حتى يصل على الاقل ولو نصف الهدف للمستعجل   الشراء من النقطة 1.6808 تقريبا او الشراء من اقرب نقطة للستوب في حال متواجد ومتابع الستوب 1.6780 المهم المتوقع تحت 1.6860 متوقع النزول لنقطة الشراء  مجرد يصعد فوق 1.6866 رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الهدف البعيد بإذن الله يصل به للــ 1.8000 اهدافه الرئيسيه المتوقعه بإذن الله  1.7190/1.7300/1.7400/1.7600/1.7800/1.8000 والله اعلم متوقع اكثر من ذلك  اغلاق اسبوعي فوق 1.7130 دعم بقوة للصعود والله اعلم  اذا توفقنا به الرجاء عدم الطمع بعقد كبير العقد اقل من المتوسط والفرص الحمد لله كل يوم وساعة هذه نسميه عقد أستثمار والله يكتب له النجاح قولو يارب   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   هذه التوصية وضعتها اليوم فجراً وحتى اللحظة والله اعلم لم ينزل لنقطة الشراء المهم من متابع له يراقب اما الدخول من نقطة الشراء او من اقرب نقطة للــ للستوب 1.6780 والله الموفق

----------


## solo90515

السلام عليكم اخي الجميل
هل اليورو دولار للهبوط ان هناك أمل ان يرتفع شوي
للأهمية
جزاك الله الخير

----------


## aljameel

> *اخي الفاضل aljameel*   *بارك الله فيك*   *لو تسمح عطني رأيك في هذي الأوردرات*   *يورو ين === بيع ===126.95 === ستوب 128 === ربح 124*  *استرالي ين === بيع ===81.00====ستوب 82.00=== ربح 79.00*  *وهل فيه امكانية لتحققها اذا كانت صحيحة*   *اتمنى تعطيني رأيك استاذي*

 هلا اخي
اليورو ين انا موصي عليه امس بالمساء بيع  تحت 126.66 وفي حال صعد فوقها واخترق 126.90من اقرب نقطة للـ 127.35 في حال لم تخترق او في حال لم تخترق 126.90 اقرب نقطة لها وهي الستوب
او احد النقاط 126.95 او 127.07 او 127.20 تقريبا في حال صعد لا احدهم وارتد والستوب هي نفسها او نقطة الارتداد
المهم انا او صيت عليه امس والله اعلم احتمال 3 مرات نفس النقاط
ولا زالت النقاط ىكما هي والتوصية كما هي ومحققه ربح ولله الحمد
انا وضعت لك المفصل لليورو ين 
اما اوردر بمواصفاتك بصراحه لا انصح انا ضد الستوب بهذا الشكل ولو نصفه او ثلثه
والخيار لك  ونصيحة اخوية حاول الدخول بستوب صغير بصراحة السوق ليس له كبير 
والــ 100  نقطة للمعلومية بتقلب موجه او اقل من 100 بعض الاحيان بتقلب موجه
وللمعلومية اتوقع 128 لو وصل لها بتدخلنا بموجه صاعدة ولست متاكد انما اتاكد منها وساذكرها لك
موضوع الربح  لحضات وسارفع التوصية واحدد نقاط مهمه له
استرالي ين انتظر لحضات
والله يوفقك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي الجميل
> هل اليورو دولار للهبوط ان هناك أمل ان يرتفع شوي
> للأهمية
> جزاك الله الخير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي انا موصي عليه امس بيع ومحدد هدفه بإذن الله 1.3800 
واهداف اخرى نزول له ولا زلنا معه من الامس 
ولكن لحضات اتاكد منه وساذكرها بملحق مع التوصية في حال نازل او بيصعد ساضع له جميع الاحتمالات بعضاً من الوقت

----------


## aljameel

طيب من متواجد بالمموضوع او قراء المشاركة الان كل واحد يكتب شمعة افتتاح يوم امس على اليومي  امس وليس الحالية اليوم  للكيبل واليورو دولار  ماعليكم أمر اخوتي  بطئ برفع المشاركة بطلوع الروح بتروح اذا بتأخر بالرد اعذروني مقدماً هو سببي لا اعرف المشكله

----------


## khaledraouf

يوم مثمر بأذن الله بفضل الله وتوصيات الجميل دائما

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الســـــلام عليكم الدولار كندي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0602 مراقبته والله اعلم للصعود ومشواره بعيد بالصعود انا أمس كتبت فيه توصية وباهدافه بإذن الله الان من يرغب دخول شراء من السعر الحالي 1.0602 الستوب اللو 1.0594 او وضع الستوب 1.0562 المهم مراقبته والتوكل على الله من يرغب بالدخول شراء من السعر الحالي يراقب و يضع الستوب 1.0594 وفي حال نزل تحت 1.0594  الدخول شراء يراقب ويدخل من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.0562 يصل لها والستوب نفسها 1.0562 اهدافه بإذن الله وتوفيقه بعيده بأختراق 1.0810 بس يصعد ونتوفق به بإذن الله سارفع التوصية السابقة واضع له شرح مفصل بنقاطه واهدافه القريبه والبعيدة بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 المهم بالنسبة للستوب من لم يغير الستوب ساضع لكم اكثر من استوب واختارو مايناسبكم 1.0593 / 1.0562 / 1.0566 / 1.0571 والخيار لكم والله الموفق ومن لم يدخل يراقب ومن اقرب نقطة للستوب الذي يتناسب معه يدخل موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> يوم مثمر بأذن الله بفضل الله وتوصيات الجميل دائما

 الله يجزاك الخير
بفضل الله وتوفيقه ثم توصيات الجميل بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 126.77   مراقبته والبيع من افرب نقطى يصعد لها قريب من 127.34 والستوب 127.34 احتمال يصعد للــ 127.20 او 127.07 او 126.95 اذا ارتد من احد النقاط الستوب نفسها نقطة الارتداد والله اعلم  الهدف بإذن الله القناعة  تحت 126 متوقع مواصلة نزول كسر 126.60 تقريبا اهدافه بعيده بالنزول والله اعلم فد تصل به لهدف بإذن الله 123.75 وكسرها مزيد من النزول في حال لم يكسر 123.70 ندخل شراء وهي الستوب   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر ومبرووووك لمن دخل به ومن مازال معه الان بكسر 126 بإذن الله سيذهب لهدف 125.60 +- تقريبا وكسر 125.48 مزيد من النزول حتى هدف بإذن الله 125.10 125 كسر الدعم اليومي 124.72 بإذن الله سيذهب للهدف القائم منذ مايقارب 20 يوم وذكرته اكثر من مره كهدف قائم له تحت 130.16 الهدف بإذن الله 123.75/80 واتوقع هو اخر نزول له من الهدف مراقبته في حال لم يكسر 123.70/65 ندخل شراء والستوب 123.70 ومنها لكل حادث حديث كسر 123.70 مزيد من النزول وسابلغ بوقته اهدافه النزوليه بإذن الله والله الموفق  الاخ الذي سألني عنه مالم يعمل لو جديد يومي النقطة 128.49 باختراقها بإذن الله تدخلنا بموجه صاعده والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> طيب من متواجد بالمموضوع او قراء المشاركة الان كل واحد يكتب شمعة افتتاح يوم امس على اليومي   امس وليس الحالية اليوم  للكيبل واليورو دولار  ماعليكم أمر اخوتي   بطئ برفع المشاركة بطلوع الروح بتروح اذا بتأخر بالرد اعذروني مقدماً هو سببي لا اعرف المشكله

  المشاركة لها 50 دقيقة ولم يكتب احد افتتاح شمعة امس
خلاص انسو لا احد يكتب انا خسران حاجه
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## mohamed emam

> اخيوالله اعلم لا ارى الا الصعود وخاصة الاغلاقات فوق 1.5745 تدعم الصعود بقوة بإذن الله 
> وساضع له توصية مفصلة الصبر بعض الوقت

 
الأخ الجميل أبو مروان .. كان الله فى عونك .. مازلت فى انتظار تحليلك 
تقبل تقديرى و احترامى

----------


## السوبرmeejoo

الكيبل 5975 وادولار3966

----------


## adnan774

> المشاركة لها 50 دقيقة ولم يكتب احد افتتاح شمعة امس
> خلاص انسو لا احد يكتب انا خسران حاجه
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 السبب ليس عدم الاهتمام بما تكتبه يا استاذي  
السبب هو قلت الخبرة والخوف من اعطائك ارقام غلط  
اقبل اعتذاري

----------


## الحــwhaleــوت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صبحكم الله بالخير 
الاخ / الجميل 
ممكن تحليلك للمجنون

----------


## mohammedsat

استاذي الكريم انا حاب اسئل عن الين دولار ما تحليلك لهذا الزوج لو تكرمت

----------


## أبو خليل

يعني اول طلب لك يا احلى ابو مروان وما حدا برد عليك .... لا ما ظنيت يا غااااالي 
و المهم .......  اتفضل : 
افتتاح يوم 3/2/2010 كانت عندي 1.5981 للكيبل  
وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااا

----------


## dealer1

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الســـــلام عليكم الدولار كندي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0602 مراقبته والله اعلم للصعود ومشواره بعيد بالصعود انا أمس كتبت فيه توصية وباهدافه بإذن الله الان من يرغب دخول شراء من السعر الحالي 1.0602 الستوب اللو 1.0594 او وضع الستوب 1.0562 المهم مراقبته والتوكل على الله من يرغب بالدخول شراء من السعر الحالي يراقب و يضع الستوب 1.0594 وفي حال نزل تحت 1.0594  الدخول شراء يراقب ويدخل من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.0562 يصل لها والستوب نفسها 1.0562 اهدافه بإذن الله وتوفيقه بعيده بأختراق 1.0810 بس يصعد ونتوفق به بإذن الله سارفع التوصية السابقة واضع له شرح مفصل بنقاطه واهدافه القريبه والبعيدة بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 بارك الله فيك اخي ابو مروان 
انا معك في هذا التحليل وهذا  توقعي لحركته والله واعلم

----------


## السوبرmeejoo

اعذارنا يا عزيزي المشكله انا الموقع ليدعم التحديث المستمر لصفحه

----------


## aljameel

> الأخ الجميل أبو مروان .. كان الله فى عونك .. مازلت فى انتظار تحليلك 
> تقبل تقديرى و احترامى

 ذكرني اخي والله اني ناسي 
حتى الرقم بحثت له عمله ولم اجد
بصراحة اما كبر او كثر التوصيات
وللامانه بعض المرات اكتب نقاط للكيبل بتوصية لليورو مرات اتدارك الوضع وبعض المرات تفوت علي كما فات سؤالك اعذرني

----------


## mohammedsat

> استاذي الكريم انا حاب اسئل عن الين دولار ما تحليلك لهذا الزوج لو تكرمت

 مازلت انتظر تكرمك بالرد اخي الكريم :Whistling:

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل 5975 وادولار3966

  

> يعني اول طلب لك يا احلى ابو مروان وما حدا برد عليك .... لا ما ظنيت يا غااااالي 
> و المهم ....... اتفضل : 
> افتتاح يوم 3/2/2010 كانت عندي 1.5981 للكيبل  
> وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااا

 لكما رسالة على الخاص

----------


## a.m.a14

> المشاركة لها 50 دقيقة ولم يكتب احد افتتاح شمعة امس
> خلاص انسو لا احد يكتب انا خسران حاجه
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 الكيبل 1.5970
اليورو دولار   1.3964 
ولا ماني متاكد من دقتها  وعذرا اخوي الجميل   :Emoticon1:

----------


## mohamed emam

> أبو مروان .. رأيك فى  EUR/ AUD السعر الان  1.5750 .. مع الشكر مقدما

 اتفضل يا أبو مروان و جزاك الله كل خير  و بارك لك فى رزقك و صحتك

----------


## mohammedsat

> لكما رسالة على الخاص

 
يستاهلون االاخوان هدايك  واتمنى ان يشملني كرمك  :Hands:

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> صبحكم الله بالخير 
> الاخ / الجميل 
> ممكن تحليلك للمجنون

 ببحث عن التوصية له كتبتها امس ولم اجدها وبطئ بالتصفح لدي يملل المجنون والله اعلم المهم المجنون امس الحمد له وضعت له اكثر من توصية واستفدنا منه نزول وصعود بتوفيق الله اخر توصية له اتذكر اني واضع بها النقاط اليع والستوب عند 145.25 و 144.90 ومن معه لا زال نقول له مبرووك والقادم بإذن الله احلى والله اعلم الان امامه هدف بإذن الله 143.85  كسر 143.70 سيدخلنا بنزول  بإذن الله لهدف 143.47 من الهدف متوقع نزول للـ 143.24 وكسرها ثم كسر اللو 143.03 المجال مفتوح له والله اعلم نزول  انما كمتوقع النزول للـ 142.40+ - تقريبا  المهم من اقرب نقطة للــ 142.30 شراء  والستوب 142.27 كسر 142.27 للهاوية ومزيد من النزول قد تذهب به للــ 140 ولكل حادث حديث  الان يهمنا النقاط التاليه ركزو بها جيدا وبدون استعجال رجاء  143.49 و 143.05 او اقرب نقطة للـ 142.27  من احدهم اما يرتد او يواصل  فالشراء بعد تاكد والستوب من 5 للـ 10 نقاط لاغير وتقديم الستوب لو صعد لنقطة الدخول  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اخواني اعذروني اعاني بارسال المشاركة بالعافيه بتروح لو تاخرت ارجو معذرتي مقدما وسارد على الجميع

----------


## aljameel

> اتفضل يا أبو مروان و جزاك الله كل خير و بارك لك فى رزقك و صحتك

 اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5737 من الاسبوع الماضي وهذا الاسبوع وانا بقول صاعد ودخلنا به من البدايه ومن 1.5470 و1.5610 تقريبا ومن بعدها نقطة ناسي وكررت اكثر من مرة للصعود بإذن الله بشكل عام فوق 1.5600 للصعود والله اعلم ولو نزل تحتها فيه نقطة اخرى ولكن لا اتوقع ينزل لها وحتى 5600 لا اتوقع ينزل لها انما لابد اخذ كل شي لح حسبان المهم الان كستوب قريب 1.5708 او 1.5715 او ضعو مايناسبكم  الاتجاه العام صاعد الاهداف بإذن الله 1.5930 تقريبا و 1.60025 هذه الاهداف الحاضرة الحالية ومن بعده مجال مسموح له للـ 1.6080 واختراقها المجال مفتوح للصعود لماء شاء الله والله اعلم بدون حدود ولكل حادث حديث  وساضع نقاط احتمال يرتد من احدها فلا بد اخذها بالحسبان والاستفادة منها   1.5873 / 1.5900 / 1.5950 / 1.5996 / واقرب نقطة يصعد لها بالقرب من 1.6080  والله اعلم متوقع من احد النقاط ارتداد في حال لم يواصل صعود الارتداد طبيعي كتصحيح موجه واحتمال يواصل فنحسب لكل شي حساب  البيع من احد النقاط في حال ارتد منها بعد تاكد وعدم استعجال والستوب من 5 للــ10 نقاط زيادة فوق احد النقاط ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول الهدف القناعه ومجرد يتاكد هدف نزول سابلغ عنه بإذن الله في حال واصل من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.6080 بيع والستوب 1.6081 اختراق 1.6081 مزيد من الصعود كما ذكرت والله اعلم والله الموفق  خلاص ياعم لاتزعل علي اوكي حبايب شرح مفصل

----------


## دايــــم

اخي جميل طمننا على الباوند دولار  
شكله هاوي لتحت 
شراء من 15875

----------


## mohamed emam

> اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5737 من الاسبوع الماضي وهذا الاسبوع وانا بقول صاعد ودخلنا به من البدايه ومن 1.5470 و1.5610 تقريبا ومن بعدها نقطة ناسي وكررت اكثر من مرة للصعود بإذن الله بشكل عام فوق 1.5600 للصعود والله اعلم ولو نزل تحتها فيه نقطة اخرى ولكن لا اتوقع ينزل لها وحتى 5600 لا اتوقع ينزل لها انما لابد اخذ كل شي لح حسبان المهم الان كستوب قريب 1.5708 او 1.5715 او ضعو مايناسبكم  الاتجاه العام صاعد الاهداف بإذن الله 1.5930 تقريبا و 1.60025 هذه الاهداف الحاضرة الحالية ومن بعده مجال مسموح له للـ 1.6080 واختراقها المجال مفتوح للصعود لماء شاء الله والله اعلم بدون حدود ولكل حادث حديث  وساضع نقاط احتمال يرتد من احدها فلا بد اخذها بالحسبان والاستفادة منها   1.5873 / 1.5900 / 1.5950 / 1.5996 / واقرب نقطة يصعد لها بالقرب من 1.6080  والله اعلم متوقع من احد النقاط ارتداد في حال لم يواصل صعود الارتداد طبيعي كتصحيح موجه واحتمال يواصل فنحسب لكل شي حساب  البيع من احد النقاط في حال ارتد منها بعد تاكد وعدم استعجال والستوب من 5 للــ10 نقاط زيادة فوق احد النقاط ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول الهدف القناعه ومجرد يتاكد هدف نزول سابلغ عنه بإذن الله في حال واصل من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.6080 بيع والستوب 1.6081 اختراق 1.6081 مزيد من الصعود كما ذكرت والله اعلم والله الموفق  خلاص ياعم لاتزعل علي اوكي حبايب شرح مفصل

 الله يسامحك يابو مروان .. كيف أزعل منك .. نعم خلاص حبايب و اخوة و بارك الله فيك .. كل الشكر و التقدير

----------


## osha_ahmed

اخى العزيز الجميل ...صباح الخير عليك
انا لسه داخل دلوقتى 
بالنسبة للكيبيل 1.5990
اليورو 1.3954 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## السوبرmeejoo

اخوي الجميل الان اليور والين ارتدا من 2548هل هذا هو الارتدا الذي تتكلم عنه

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك اخي ابو مروان 
> انا معك في هذا التحليل وهذا توقعي لحركته والله واعلم

 بارك الله فيك اخي ديلر  شرفني مرورك وتشريفك ومشاركتك الفاعلة بالموضوع وليس مستغرب من أستاذ مثلك ماشاء الله جايب الكندي من ذيله والهدف 100% ياعم اللهم زد وبارك للمعلومية لوصعد بعد 1.1001 مشواره يطول والله اعلم ولا بد الانتباه من النقطة 1.0810 مالم تخترق متوقع نزول تصحيحي من الـ 1.0800+ - تقريبا  اختراق الـ 1.0810 سيذهب بإذن الله للهدف الذي اشرت عليه بالشارت والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخي جميل طمننا على الباوند دولار  
> شكله هاوي لتحت 
> شراء من 15875

 اخي الله  يهديك توصية وملحقاتها طولها 3 امتار  من امس واليوم الصباح كررت عليه وقبل ساعة كررت ونوهت عليه بالنزول بصدق وامانه حتى اللحظة بكسره 1.5848 ماني شايف الا نقطة بعيدة ولكن قريبه له 1.6650 + - تقربا بإذن الله
ارجع للتوصية  وبها شرح كامل له ومفصل
والله يبعد عنك الخسارة

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي الكريم انا حاب اسئل عن الين دولار ما تحليلك لهذا الزوج لو تكرمت

   اخي أسف على التاخير  الدولار ين والله اعلم بموجه صاعدة بإن الله تاكيد الموجه الصاعده اختراق 91.52 والله اعلم اهداف الموجه الصاعده بإذن الله 93 و 96 متى يصل الله اعلم ولكن المتوقع الوصول لاهدافه بطلوع الروح وممكن لا يذهب لها يعكس موجته او يتحرك بمنطقو من 100 للـ 200 نقطة لمدة من الزمن والله اعلم  هو الان يتحرك بمنطقة واحدة من فترة  بالنهاية من الصعب تاكيد هدف بعيد للساحر والله اعلم دائم الخذلان بالنسبة لي  والله الموفق

----------


## دايــــم

الله يرزقك الجنه  ان شاء الله 
اخوك شايب والله مافهمت من تحليلك الا قليل  
انا قالوا لي بيروح فوق مناطق 600 وشريت  
يقولون لي بيع ابيع  
بس هذي هي خبرتي  
ومعليش اذا ازعجتك 
وربك يعينك ويعينني ويعين الجميع

----------


## السوبرmeejoo

اخوي الجميل اليورو والين الان هو في حالة ارتداد او تصحيح وسيكمل الهبوط

----------


## osha_ahmed

هو السوق امريكا بيفتح الساعة  كام بتوقيت مصر..؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 126.77  مراقبته والبيع من افرب نقطى يصعد لها قريب من 127.34 والستوب 127.34 احتمال يصعد للــ 127.20 او 127.07 او 126.95 اذا ارتد من احد النقاط الستوب نفسها نقطة الارتداد والله اعلم  الهدف بإذن الله القناعة  تحت 126 متوقع مواصلة نزول كسر 126.60 تقريبا اهدافه بعيده بالنزول والله اعلم فد تصل به لهدف بإذن الله 123.75 وكسرها مزيد من النزول في حال لم يكسر 123.70 ندخل شراء وهي الستوب   والله الموفق

   

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر ومبرووووك لمن دخل به ومن مازال معه الان بكسر 126 بإذن الله سيذهب لهدف 125.60 +- تقريبا وكسر 125.48 مزيد من النزول حتى هدف بإذن الله 125.10 125 كسر الدعم اليومي 124.72 بإذن الله سيذهب للهدف القائم منذ مايقارب 20 يوم وذكرته اكثر من مره كهدف قائم له تحت 130.16 الهدف بإذن الله 123.75/80 واتوقع هو اخر نزول له من الهدف مراقبته في حال لم يكسر 123.70/65 ندخل شراء والستوب 123.70 ومنها لكل حادث حديث كسر 123.70 مزيد من النزول وسابلغ بوقته اهدافه النزوليه بإذن الله والله الموفق   الاخ الذي سألني عنه مالم يعمل لو جديد يومي النقطة 128.49 باختراقها بإذن الله تدخلنا بموجه صاعده والله اعلم

   الان  النقطة 125.47  لليورو ين كا ارتداد وصعود  يجب  اختراق 125.81 ومواصلة الصعود وعدم كسر 125.44 في حال واصل صعود واخترق الهاي 126.96  اولاً الارتداد والله اعلم هو بداية موجه صاعدة واختراق 128.49 تاكيد الموجه بإذن الله  المهم في حال ارتد وواصل صعود واخترق الهاي هدفه بإذن الله الاول 127.75 واهداف قد تصل به للـ 129 و 130 واحتمال اكثر والله اعلم  المهم النقطة 130.16 مجرد نخترقها الغاء الهدف 123.75 مالم نصعد فوقها فهو قائم والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اخوتي  لحضات للراحة والله تعبت جدا بس جزء  من الساعة وساتابع وارد على الكل 
كثر الارهاق بيضيع الواحد وبيتوه مابين التوصيات وملاحقتها
ارتاح واعود لكم اعرف في عز المعمعه ولكن ارهقت ارجو معذرتي 
يوم موفق ومربح للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## محمود1

استاذ جميل انت جميل وتحب الخير لاخوانك   انت لازمك مساعد بالورشة ولا اسمي هذا موضوع لانه موضوع تعليمي ومضاربة حية على السوق

----------


## أروى4

وفقك الله لكل خير

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للدولار ين لمن سألني عنه نسيت نقطة لم اذكرها وممكن الاستفادة منها للجميع بإذن الله  السعر الحالي 90.70 والله اعلم  في حال نزل تحت 90.60 متوقع ينزل قريب من 90.37  المهم لو نزل من افرب نقطة للـ 90.37 شراء والستوب 90.36  المهم مراقبته وفي حال لم ينزل تحت 90.60 تكون هي الستوب للشراء  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الله يهديك توصية وملحقاتها طولها 3 امتار من امس واليوم الصباح كررت عليه وقبل ساعة كررت ونوهت عليه بالنزول بصدق وامانه حتى اللحظة بكسره 1.5848 ماني شايف الا نقطة بعيدة ولكن قريبه له 1.6650 + - تقربا بإذن الله
> ارجع للتوصية وبها شرح كامل له ومفصل
> والله يبعد عنك الخسارة

 تصحيح النقطة 1.5650تقريبا  
أسف على الغلط

----------


## رشدي

مساء الخير  
كيفك يا ابو مروان ان شاء الله تكون بخير   
الكندى يزحف لأعلى

----------


## عيني ترف

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6834 الرجاء الخاص من يدخل بها يصبر عليها ولو شهر او اكثر لا اعلم متى الوصول للهدف العلم عند علام الغيوب ممكن بيوم او اكثر او شهر او اكثر الله اعلم بالغالب منك يصبر على الخسارة 100 و 500 نقطة واكثر وعند الربح لا يصبر هذه التوصية اهداء للجميع واعتذار مني لكم على الغايب وغيره  الشراء بعقد صغير لايؤثر وتركه بالحساب حتى يصل على الاقل ولو نصف الهدف للمستعجل   الشراء من النقطة 1.6808 تقريبا او الشراء من اقرب نقطة للستوب في حال متواجد ومتابع الستوب 1.6780 المهم المتوقع تحت 1.6860 متوقع النزول لنقطة الشراء  مجرد يصعد فوق 1.6866 رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الهدف البعيد بإذن الله يصل به للــ 1.8000 اهدافه الرئيسيه المتوقعه بإذن الله  1.7190/1.7300/1.7400/1.7600/1.7800/1.8000 والله اعلم متوقع اكثر من ذلك  اغلاق اسبوعي فوق 1.7130 دعم بقوة للصعود والله اعلم  اذا توفقنا به الرجاء عدم الطمع بعقد كبير العقد اقل من المتوسط والفرص الحمد لله كل يوم وساعة هذه نسميه عقد أستثمار والله يكتب له النجاح قولو يارب   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 السلام عليكم ..  كل الشكر للأخ العزيز الجميل ..   لقد تفعلت صفقة الباوند فرنك ..  سلام عليكم.

----------


## رشدي

الكندى للشرااااااااااااااااااااء حسب توصية ابو مروان 
السعر الحالى 1.0640 
الاستوب 1.0520 مناسب جدا والاهداف كما بالتوسية

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6834 الرجاء الخاص من يدخل بها يصبر عليها ولو شهر او اكثر لا اعلم متى الوصول للهدف العلم عند علام الغيوب ممكن بيوم او اكثر او شهر او اكثر الله اعلم بالغالب منك يصبر على الخسارة 100 و 500 نقطة واكثر وعند الربح لا يصبر هذه التوصية اهداء للجميع واعتذار مني لكم على الغايب وغيره  الشراء بعقد صغير لايؤثر وتركه بالحساب حتى يصل على الاقل ولو نصف الهدف للمستعجل   الشراء من النقطة 1.6808 تقريبا او الشراء من اقرب نقطة للستوب في حال متواجد ومتابع الستوب 1.6780 المهم المتوقع تحت 1.6860 متوقع النزول لنقطة الشراء  مجرد يصعد فوق 1.6866 رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الهدف البعيد بإذن الله يصل به للــ 1.8000 اهدافه الرئيسيه المتوقعه بإذن الله  1.7190/1.7300/1.7400/1.7600/1.7800/1.8000 والله اعلم متوقع اكثر من ذلك  اغلاق اسبوعي فوق 1.7130 دعم بقوة للصعود والله اعلم  اذا توفقنا به الرجاء عدم الطمع بعقد كبير العقد اقل من المتوسط والفرص الحمد لله كل يوم وساعة هذه نسميه عقد أستثمار والله يكتب له النجاح قولو يارب   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 بما انه نزل تحت 1.6780 الان نراقبه في حال لم يكسر 1.6739 فهو للارتداد والصعود بإذن الله المهم الشراء من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.6739 وهي الستوب للشراء  كسرها  الله معه ساحدد فيما بعد نقطة افضل بس اتوقع لا تكسر والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار والله اعلم  امس وضعت توصية عليه ومعها ملحق للتوصيةومحدد بها نقطة البيع والاهداف من كثرة التوصيات لم اجدها  الحمد لله كما توقعت امس الصعود والبيع من اقرب نقطة للــ 1.4032 وهي الستوب للبيع والحمد لله صعد للـ 1.4026 وارتد نزولاً والحمد لله توفقنا به بستوب 6 نقاط وذكرت اهدافه الـ 1.3800 واخر لا اتذكره ونوهت علية بالبقاء به حتى اهدافه والحمد لله هاهو يصل للـ 1.3824  مبروووووووووك لمن دخل وبه   المهم الان الهدف 1.3800 قائم بإذن الله  في حال واصل بعد 1.3800 هدف اخر بإذن الله 1.3765   وفي حال واصل بعده متوقع والله اعلم نزول للـ 1.3745/40 تقريبا   كسر 1.3711 والله اعلم مزيد من النزول والمجال مفتوح له نزول ولكل حادث حديث  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الخير  
> كيفك يا ابو مروان ان شاء الله تكون بخير   
> الكندى يزحف لأعلى

 هلا اخي رشدي
بخير الله يعافيك ويبارك فيك 
الكندي إن شاء الله مشواره بعيد هو يزحف شياً شيا ثم ما تشوف الا غباره وراه 
الله يرزق الجميع

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم لبعض الوقت بإذن الله ساعود لكم بعد اصلاة 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## solo90515

تقبل الله اخي
اذا وصل سعر اليورو دولار الى 3800 وارتد فل هذا يعني انه سيكمل صعود ام لا
وجزاك الله كل خير يا اخي

----------


## aljameel

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel  _الكيبل راقبوه مالم يخترق 1.6074 فهو للبيع وهي الستوب  فالبيع يتم بعد مراقبه من اقرب نقطة يصل لها صعود للــ 1.6074 بيع  المهم لا للاستعجال بعد مراقبه واقل ستوب ممكن فهو فوق 1.6035 متوقع يصعد والله اعلم فالاحتمال يقترب منها ولايخترقها والله اعلم في حال اخترقت ساراقب نقطة اخرى ولكن فد تكون النقطة1.6098 هي التي بعدها بشرط عدم اختراقها وهي الستوب للبيع والبيع لو اخترق 1.6074 من اقرب نقطة يصعد لها وقريب من 1.6098 وهي الستوب ولكن حتى اللحظة والله اعلم 6074 الستوب_ _ والله الموفق__000000000000000000__المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel _ _اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الحمد لله كما توقعت صعد للــ 1.6069 وارتد نزول واعتقد الكل استفاد منه لانه مايقارب 20 دقيقه يتراوح عند 1.6060 لل 64 المهم مبروووووووك لمن دخل به واعتقد كل من دخل به مو اقل من 1.6060 والله اعلم النتيجة معكم مايقارب 100 نقطة الان ساضع النقاط المهم ي طريقة للنزول  النقطة 1.5972 والحمد لله كسرت اغلاق 4 ساعات تحتها دعم للنزول النقطة الاخرى 1.5962 ثم 1.5950 تقريبا النقطة الاهم 1.5913 بكسرها الطريق مفروش له بالورود  من بعدها اللو السابق 1.5848 بكسره ثم كسر 1.5820 الطريق مفروش له بالفل مابعد 1.5820 نتوقع اي نزول له والله اعلم الهدف بإذن الله 1.5740 ومن بعده 1.5715 تقريبا نقطة مهمه بإذن الله اللو الشهري والسنوي 1.5705 بكسره بإذن الله لهدف 1.5685 وهدف اخر من بعده بإذن الله 1.5635 كسر 1.5630/25 متوقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم لهدف بإذن الله  1.5515 + - تقريبا او للـ 1.5480 والله اعلم من احدهم يبداء التصحيح للصعود لمواصلة نزوله لهدف بإذن الله 1.5130 وعندخا لكل حادث حديث  انا وضعت التصور له حتى الهدف الاول 1.5740 وفي حال واصل نزول من بعده والله اعلم  هذا التصور الكامل للكيبل فمن يرغب بالبقاء به او جني ربحه من النقطة التي يرغب بها  المهم من يرعب بالاستمرار به يضع على الاقل نصف الربح كستوب بتقديم الستوب مع النزول   والله الموفق__0000000000000000000__اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر هذه توصية الكيبل امس وضعتها واكيد دخلتو بها والحمد لله مايقارب 200 نقطة معنا وذكرت بالامس من يرغب البقاء بها على الاقل يحجز نصف الربح كاستوب ولازالت التوصية قائمة بإذن الله واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بوقته بإذن الله المهم اكون متواجد على الجهاز الان امامنا اللو الحالي بكسره امامنا النقطة 1.5848 كما ذاكر بالتوصية بكسرها ثم كسر 1.5820 طريقنا بإذن الله فل وعشرة والباقي كما هو لا جديد اذا رأيت جديد سابلغ به  موفقين بإذن الله  وللامانه بالصدفه احد برامج التداول لدي من فترة لم اعمل به اليوم بفتحه بيطلع شراء الكيبل منزل به مؤاشر الهارمونك المؤاشر من المنتدى من فترة ولا استخدمه ولا اعتني به لخبرتي المتواضعة به وبصراحه اجد به عدم المصداقية التامه لانه به احتمالات فيعطي احتمال بيع وشراء بوقت واحد انما صدفه معطي شراء والستوب 1.5848 والاهداف حتى 1.6200 انا لا اثق به انما امانتي يجب اضعها امامكم عن نفسي لا ادخل شراء مهما يكن الا بما اثق به من تحليلي لا احد بيفكر اني كاتبها كتوصية شراء انما اضعكم بما ارى وكل شي وارد  وتحليلي له بيع فقط لاغير كما بالتوصيه المرفقة والله الموفق___ _اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر هذه توصية الكيبل امس وضعتها واكيد دخلتو بها والحمد لله مايقارب 200 نقطة معنا وذكرت بالامس من يرغب البقاء بها على الاقل يحجز نصف الربح كاستوب ولازالت التوصية قائمة بإذن الله واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بوقته بإذن الله المهم اكون متواجد على الجهاز الان امامنا اللو الحالي بكسره امامنا النقطة 1.5848 كما ذاكر بالتوصية بكسرها ثم كسر 1.5820 طريقنا بإذن الله فل وعشرة والباقي كما هو لا جديد اذا رأيت جديد سابلغ به  موفقين بإذن الله  وللامانه بالصدفه احد برامج التداول لدي من فترة لم اعمل به اليوم بفتحه بيطلع شراء الكيبل منزل به مؤاشر الهارمونك المؤاشر من المنتدى من فترة ولا استخدمه ولا اعتني به لخبرتي المتواضعة به وبصراحه اجد به عدم المصداقية التامه لانه به احتمالات فيعطي احتمال بيع وشراء بوقت واحد انما صدفه معطي شراء والستوب 1.5848 والاهداف حتى 1.6200 انا لا اثق به انما امانتي يجب اضعها امامكم عن نفسي لا ادخل شراء مهما يكن الا بما اثق به من تحليلي لا احد بيفكر اني كاتبها كتوصية شراء انما اضعكم بما ارى وكل شي وارد  وتحليلي له بيع فقط لاغير كما بالتوصيه المرفقة والله الموفق__اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر
هذه توصية الكيبل امس وضعتها واكيد دخلتو بها والحمد لله مايقارب 200 نقطة معنا وذكرت بالامس من يرغب البقاء بها على الاقل يحجز نصف الربح كاستوب ولازالت التوصية قائمة بإذن الله واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بوقته بإذن الله المهم اكون متواجد على الجهاز الان امامنا اللو الحالي بكسره امامنا النقطة 1.5848 كما ذاكر بالتوصية بكسرها ثم كسر 1.5820 طريقنا بإذن الله فل وعشرة والباقي كما هو لا جديد اذا رأيت جديد سابلغ به  موفقين بإذن الله  وللامانه بالصدفه احد برامج التداول لدي من فترة لم اعمل به اليوم بفتحه بيطلع شراء الكيبل منزل به مؤاشر الهارمونك المؤاشر من المنتدى من فترة ولا استخدمه ولا اعتني به لخبرتي المتواضعة به وبصراحه اجد به عدم المصداقية التامه لانه به احتمالات فيعطي احتمال بيع وشراء بوقت واحد انما صدفه معطي شراء والستوب 1.5848 والاهداف حتى 1.6200 انا لا اثق به انما امانتي يجب اضعها امامكم عن نفسي لا ادخل شراء مهما يكن الا بما اثق به من تحليلي لا احد بيفكر اني كاتبها كتوصية شراء انما اضعكم بما ارى وكل شي وارد  وتحليلي له بيع فقط لاغير كما بالتوصيه المرفقة والله الموفق__00000000000000000000000000000000000000__هذه توصية الكيبل من أمس وملحقاته امس واليوم ا والحمد لله__الان السعر الحالي 1.5810_ _الان مراقبة التالي لخوفي لعدم التواجد بالساعات القادمة فأن كنت موجود ساتابع معكم__لمواصلة النزول لابد كسر 1.5800__منها مراقبة التالي_ _النقطة 1.5754 تقريبا احتمال ارتداد منها فلو ارتد منها شراء والستوب 5 للـ 10 نقاط__في حال نزل مراقب النقطة  1.5702 من اقرب نقطة ينزل للـ 1.5702 شراء بعد التاكد والمراقبة بانه لن يكسر 1.5702 وهي الستوب في حال كسرها مزيد من النزول والله اعلم__الخلاصة والرجاء التركيز والمراقبة وعدم الاستعجال_ _مالم يكسر 1.5800 تكون ستوب للشراء__في حال نزل نراقب النقظة 1.5754 نقطة شراء والستوب باقل بـ 5 نقاط_ _في حال نزل من اقرب نقطة من 1.5702 شراء والستوب 1.5702__كسر 1.5702 مزيد من النزول والله اعلم__الهدف من الشراء القناعة__ومجرد يتاكد هدف سابلغ عنه بإذن الله__على العموم مو أقل من 100 نقطة ومتوق اكثر بكثير المهم في حال الشراء خليكم به حتى ابلغكم__واكرر لا للاستعجال الرجاء المراقبة والتاكد من الارتداد__والله الموفق__انا لن اكون متابع الساعات القادمة_ __

----------


## aljameel

الان الكيبل كسر 1.5800 مراقبة النقاط التي بعدها   اوووووووكي

----------


## رشدي

> مساء الخير  
> كيفك يا ابو مروان ان شاء الله تكون بخير   
> الكندى يزحف لأعلى

  
مبروووووووووووووووووووك جنيت العقد الاول 100 نقطة 
الحمد والشكر لله 
شكرا على التوصية ابو مروان 
تحليل موفق

----------


## CheFX

الله يعطيك العافيه اخ الجميل 
مجهود رائع

----------


## السوبرmeejoo

اخواني كيف اعرف ان السعر ارتاد

----------


## aljameel

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

----------


## aljameel

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

----------


## aljameel

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

----------


## aljameel

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

----------


## aljameel

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

----------


## aljameel

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ابومرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

----------


## aljameel

تراك مسختها يا ابومرواااااااااان

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيز

الأخ أبو مروان أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن ييسر لك كل عسر ويفرج عنك كل هم أنا ما دخلت معاكم اليوم بس دخلت في اليورو دولار والحمد لله خرجت بربح 50 نقطة والله ونعم بك رجال قدها وقدود وأذكرك بحديث المصطفى حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
"لإن أمشي في حاجة أخي المسلم خير لي من أعتكف في مسجدي هذا شهرا"
وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام "والله في عون العبد ما دام العبد في عون أخيه" كان الله في عونك أخي أبو مروان وحفظ الله مروان لك وحفظك لمروان

----------


## aljameel

> تراك مسختها يا ابومرواااااااااان

 افاااااااااااا ليه مسختها  
ابارك لروحي
الكيبل وخلال 24 ساعة توصية وحدة فقط وستوب 6 نقاط فقط
فوق 333 نقطة  
طبعا من حقي ابارك 
333 نقطة بشهر مايجيبوهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
وتزعل مني الله يسامحك 
اضحك الله سنك يالجميل

----------


## أروى4

هل ادخل شراء الباوند فرنك الآن

----------


## mohammed alhag

> افاااااااااااا ليه مسختها  
> ابارك لروحي
> الكيبل وخلال 24 ساعة توصية وحدة فقط وستوب 6 نقاط فقط
> فوق 333 نقطة  
> طبعا من حقي ابارك 
> 333 نقطة بشهر مايجيبوهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
> وتزعل مني الله يسامحك 
> اضحك الله سنك يالجميل

 والله معلم يا الجميل  
الف مبروك الارباح   :Eh S(7):

----------


## سالزبورغ

الحقني يا بومروان ستخف الدولار فرنك  
امزح معاك  
ولكني مستانس كثير لاني كنت ناوي بكسر 0515 اخرج ولكني صبرت والحمد الله هو الان فوق سعر دخولي بـــــ 204 نقطه وزي ما انا ناوي هدفي اما الخروج من 0840 لو ما كسرت او جني الربح على 1.100  كما هو بالتوصيه الاساسيه   
مقدمه حلوه لسؤال اهم 
سؤالي لك هل هناك الان نقاط قبل 0840  نراقبها او الطريق مفتوح    
تقبل  طول كلامي  
همسه : احبك في الله

----------


## هشام الدمرداش

بسم الله ما شاء الله

----------


## Forex Area

مبروك أخي أبو مروان   :015:  :015:  :015:   
المجنون عملها على روحه و نزل  :No3:  و ملحقتوش  :016:  
الحمد لله أولاً و آخراً  :Boxing: 
إيه نظرتك ليه دلوقتي ؟ 
هو دلوقتي 140.70 
هو وصل 139.32 لكن رد تاني 
منتظر تقريرك بأرقامك الذهبية يا أستاذنا أبو مروان  بارك الله فيك

----------


## صاحب هدف

الله الله عليك يا بومروان الله يبارك فيك ويبارك لك
قولواااااااااااااا    آمين  
أخوي شو رايك بالين واتباعه سقطوا كالحجر

----------


## Forex Area

> الله الله عليك يا بومروان الله يبارك فيك ويبارك لك
> قولواااااااااااااا    آمين  
> أخوي شو رايك بالين واتباعه سقطوا كالحجر

  
هل هناك مزيد من السقوط أم إنه اكتفى ؟

----------


## aymanforex

:AA: الف مبروك اخى مروان على هذه الاهداف و النجاح الساحق بجد استاذ كبير مبررررررووووك :015:  اخى نريد تحليلاتك القيمة بعد تحقيق تلك الاهداف اليوم  بالنسبة للكيبل هل ندخل شراء الان كما اوصيت بالسابق من تلك المناطق  ونريد تحليل لليورو -ين  والدولار -يورو بعد هذا النزول الرهيب  بارك الله فيك و نفعنا بعلمك وعوضك تعبك

----------


## aymanforex

:AA: عفوا ابو مروان ( نسيت ابو )  احسن اخى الجميل يزعل  :Teeth Smile:  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## أبو خليل

1000000000 مبرووووووووووووك زيليوووووووون مبروك الارباح يا احلى ابو مروان  
و الله تستاهل لقب متداول ماسي وشرس صديقي ابو مروان ولكن لا اعرف لماذا الادارة لم تعطيك اياه مع العلم انه عدد مشاركاتك 8950 مشاركة ؟؟؟؟!!!!  
( ارجوو من الادارة ان تكون شافت مشاركتي هذه وتعيد النظر بلقب اخونا وحبيبنا ابو مروان الجميل )

----------


## Angel2010

مسالخير ابو مروان: ممكن اعرف شو رائيك بالمجنون ووين النقاط الي ممكن ندخل منها شراء ولوين  الله يبارك فيك وكذالك الاسترليني الله يخليلنا اياك

----------


## khaledraouf

السلام عليكم  شكرا أخى العزيز على توصية USD/CADفقد اتبعت توصيتك وحققت 75نقطة بفضل الله ثـم توصياتك الجميلة  أسأل الله ان يوفقك دائما

----------


## aljameel

> 1000000000 مبرووووووووووووك زيليوووووووون مبروك الارباح يا احلى ابو مروان  
> و الله تستاهل لقب متداول ماسي وشرس صديقي ابو مروان ولكن لا اعرف لماذا الادارة لم تعطيك اياه مع العلم انه عدد مشاركاتك 8950 مشاركة ؟؟؟؟!!!!  
> ( ارجوو من الادارة ان تكون شافت مشاركتي هذه وتعيد النظر بلقب اخونا وحبيبنا ابو مروان الجميل )

 هلا ابوخليل  الله يبارك فيك والله أنك اصيل  لا ابي الماسي ولا حديد  كلمة مبروك بس ترفع الروح المعنوية   جزاك الله خير تساوي مليار لقب عندي  والله ياعم انا رجل على نياتي وضعت بين هالمعرفات والمعمعه ماني عارف رأسي من رجولي  واقولها بثقة توصياتي لو بتلف المنتديات قاطبة عربيه واجنبيه   لن يأتي احد بـ 10% منها   احد بيقول غرور اقول سمها ماشئت

----------


## Angel2010

وانا أشهد ع ذلك والكل يشهد ياخوي ابو مروان .... الله يخلينا اياك ويبارك فيك  
ممكن بس اعرف شو رائيك بالباوند والمجنون ازا سمحت وكل احترامي وتقديري

----------


## dany123456

:015: congratulation :015:

----------


## aljameel

> وانا أشهد ع ذلك والكل يشهد ياخوي ابو مروان .... الله يخلينا اياك ويبارك فيك  
> ممكن بس اعرف شو رائيك بالباوند والمجنون ازا سمحت وكل احترامي وتقديري

 الاثنين للشراءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء  والهدف دبل حسابك  وسكتب بهم توصية  الكيبل انا موصي عليه شراء من 1.5752 واذا نزل تحتها شراء من اقرب نقطة للــ 1.5702  ونزل للــ 1.5728  فانت اذا رغبت ادخل من اي منطقة تعجبك  معك من السعر الحالي 1.5760 للــ 1.5705  والستوب 1.5702  والهدف حتى القناعة كم تبي نقطة خذ منه بدون تحديد   المجنون سانزل به توصية

----------


## aljameel

> congratulation

 حتى التهنئه بالانجليزي ترفع الروح المعنوية  وكيف ولو كانت بالموسيقي الفرنسيه  بكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## Angel2010

الله يبارك فيك ياخوي ابومروان ....يارب اني اقدر ادبل الحساب واخلص من الهج بخير 
بس لوين اوقف الشراء از سمحت ... مكن 1.6075
ومشكور

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  شكرا أخى العزيز على توصية USD/CADفقد اتبعت توصيتك وحققت 75نقطة بفضل الله ثـم توصياتك الجميلة  أسأل الله ان يوفقك دائما

 مبرووووووووووك تستاهل كل خير  بس لو التزمت بالتوصية من امس او اليوم كان مستفيد 300 نقطة قابلة للزيادة  معك حق الكل موصي عليه بيع بالمنتدى الوحيد المؤيد لي بالشراء الاستاذ ديلر 1  فمعك حقك اخي والحمد لله واشكرك على الثقة

----------


## 2e2y2e2

اللهم لك الحمد  على تحقق الاهداف وعلى الروح المعنوية للخ جميل والاخوة المتابعين 
الف مبروك اخ جميل ... واستمر هكذا كما عهدناك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aymanforex

اخى العزيز ابو مروان مبروك للمرة التانية -كنت اسد النهاردة اكلت الكل  تستحق التهانى و الله --ياريت ما تنسانه فى تحليل سريع ب اليورو - ين  بارك الله فيك يا اخى

----------


## aljameel

> الله يبارك فيك ياخوي ابومروان ....يارب اني اقدر ادبل الحساب واخلص من الهج بخير 
> بس لوين اوقف الشراء از سمحت ... مكن 1.6075
> ومشكور

 تسأل ليه وأنت ماشاء الله جايب احد اهدافه بس نقص كم نقطه 
روح ياعم طور نفسك كله لعب عيال

----------


## Angel2010

حبيبي ابو مروان .... لايكون ازعلت كل شي ولازعلك ياخوي 
بعتذر ع سؤالي اللي مو بمحله وكل احترامي وتقديري الك

----------


## عيني ترف

السلام عليكم ..  اول شيء ابارك للأخ الجميل هذا الكم الهائل من الارباح  :Eh S(7):  :015:   ماشاء الله تبارك الله والله تستاهل كل خير والله يوفقك دنيا واخره .. :Hands:   وثاني شيء انتظر توصية المحنون هو يطلع الحين ولا انا عارف من وين اشتريه بإنتظار التوصيه  :Drive1:   سلام عليكم ..

----------


## aljameel

التوصيات التي انزلتها خلال 48 ساعة من عدت للموضوع  طبعا النقاط بالالاف اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  لن احصيها كامله انما سأتي برقم فرضي   2000 نقطة من يقول انقص بنقطة واحده ساقول له بل مايقارب 5000 نقطة وعلى اتم الاستعداد حصرها   السؤال وللجميع على اعتبار 2000 نقطة هل احد منكم استفاد منها 10% خلال 48 ساعة الماضية  10% = 200 نقطة  اتمنى الاجابة على السؤال ولو بين نفسك  اذا الاجابة لا من الافضل تطور نفسك ومهاراتك

----------


## دولاراتي

الف مليون مليون مبروك
والله فرحت لك
وللجميع هنا
واقل شئ اقوله
انك رجل محترم
وتستاهل الخير   :015:

----------


## aljameel

المجنون للشراء على مراحل  الستوب 138.48  لا اعرف ينزل ام لا انما خذو عقدكم على مراحل بمعنى توزيع العقد لونزل نعزز من تحت  وساكتب له توصية مفصلة بس اخاف يصعد وانا الان بصرحة جوعان بروح أكل  والهدف حتى يطفح الحساب   اووووووووكي

----------


## Don Jwan

نعم استاذي الاستفادة 15% شكرا لك وحفظ الله من كل شر وربي ينور دربك ويسدد خطاك

----------


## ibo2000

الحمد لله وبارك الله فيك اخدنا على قد ادارة راس المال

----------


## inzaghi18

تم الدخول ع لمجنون عزيزي ..  وعودة رائعة يا رائع ..

----------


## aljameel

> حبيبي ابو مروان .... لايكون ازعلت كل شي ولازعلك ياخوي 
> بعتذر ع سؤالي اللي مو بمحله وكل احترامي وتقديري الك

 اخي كيف زعلتني ماقلت شي بيزعل الله يهديك ياحلوووووووو 
ترى انا صاحي من النوم ورايق  
لا تزعلني وانت ماقلت شي يزعل الشي الوحيد المزعلني اني نمت قبل صلاة  العشاء وما صليت 
ههههههههههههههه 
خليني اصحصح وأكل وباستلمك ياحليوااااااااا

----------


## Angel2010

تسلم تسلم تسلم بجد والله يخليلنا اياك ويطول بعمرك ويعطيك كل الخير ويوفقك ودربك أخضر أخضر أخضر  ان شاء الله بهاليوم الفضيل يااخوي ابو مروان

----------


## inzaghi18

ابو مروان سئوال فني اذا ممكن ؟! 
متى بيطفح الحساب من شراء المجنون ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

اولا  الله يبارك فيكم جميعا  
ومبروووووووووك للجميع والحمد لله 
بس لاتنسو اخوكم من دعوة بظهر غيب والليلة جمعه

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم عندنا شراء باوند دولار من 5764 اين تنصحنا بالخروج باقرب هدف وشكرا لك

----------


## inzaghi18

الله  يرزقك الجنة اخي ابو مروان ..

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

هلا بالوحش الجميلي  
تم شراء المجنون والرزق على الله

----------


## Angel2010

الله يسدد خطاك للجنه ان شاء الله ياخوي ابو مروان  :Regular Smile:

----------


## inzaghi18

الله  يرزقك الجنة اخي ابو مروان ..

----------


## aljameel

من يسأل عن المجنون   اقول له امس واليوم كنت معكم به نقطة نقطة والحمد لله بنزول الاخير وحدها فوق 600 نقطة والمضاربات مايقارب 400 نقطة فلو جمعتموهم خلال 24 ساعة فوق 1000 نقطة  الان والله اعلم المجنون للشراء  هو بين منطقتين 138.48 وهي الستوب  والنقطة 142.60   مابينهم الشراء والعب معه فالشراء على دفعات لو نزل نعزز او نضع الستوب على نقطة دخولنا في حال نزل ناخذه من تحت وهكذا اعتقد واضح  لو صعد فوق 142.60 والله اعلم ما يوقف الا بالـ 150  اخوتي انا لا اعرف اي يمكن يتوقف صعود   شايف اهداف تصل به ممكن للــ 160 هل يذهب لها والله لا اعلم  انما خذو حقكم منه ووالخاسر منه بالسابق ينتقم لنفسه  خذو حتى القناعة او حتى يطفح الحساب  متى يصعد لكم انا ما امامي الان حتى اللحظة صعود مفتوح له  فالذكي هو من يعرف يتعامل معه  التوصية واضحة لا احد يسأل انما اذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه  وأن شاء الله ساذكركم بهذه التوصية واسالكم كم استفدتم من المجنون وهل فيه احد انتقم منه   ساحفظها لدي بالمفضلة  هذه المرة الثالثة ارفع المشاركة ولاترفع وارجع اكتبها مرة اخرى فأن لم ترفع لن  اكتب لك يالمجنون اخواني الهكر خفو علي مالدي بقوله وليس لدي شي اخفيه والله تعبت من الثقل بالجهاز اشغل الحماية اعاني من الثقل اغلق انتم بالمرصاد اخي ياهكوري قولي ماذا تريد وانا على اتم الاستعداد بما تريد

----------


## خيال

اخواني الهكر خفو علي مالدي بقوله وليس لدي شي اخفيه والله تعبت من الثقل بالجهاز اشغل الحماية اعاني من الثقل اغلق انتم بالمرصاد اخي ياهكوري قولي ماذا تريد وانا على اتم الاستعداد بما تريد  
   يارب  شل ايديهم  بهذا اليوم  الفضيل  بثلث الأخير من اليل  يامجيب  الدعاء

----------


## 2e2y2e2

ابو مروان انصحك بهذا المتصفح   sea monkeyاستخدمه منذ اكثر من سنه وهو افضل من كل المتصفحات بنظرى  http://download.mozilla.org/?product...win&lang=en-US

----------


## inzaghi18

كفيت و وفيت يابو مروان..وعسى تكسر ايده هالهكر !! هع

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل على شأن تكونو بالصورة  والله اعلم  هو له اهداف تحت لا زالت قائمه وانا ذكرتها 1.5635 واحتمال تصل به قريب من 1.5000  انما التوصية انا وضعتها حتى نستفيد منه بالصعود فهو مالم يكسر 1.5702  فهو للصعود اما تصحيحي او لا اهداف ابعد مجرد اتاكد من اهدافه ساذكرها  ولكن ضعو في بالكم احتمال يواصل ونسسى النزول والله اعلم  وسنتابعه سوى ولكن تقريبا وليس مؤاكد لو صعد فوق 1.6124 احتمال بندخل بموجه صاعده والله اعلم  فانتم ماذا تخسرون خليكم به واذا رأيت نزول سابلغ به  واحتمال يكسر 1.5702 ووايواصل نزولكل شي جائز فلا خوف ندخل بستوب صغير والله كريم  وبالنهاية انا مجتهد الصواب والخطى وارد  اوكي والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان انصحك بهذا المتصفح sea monkeyاستخدمه منذ اكثر من سنه وهو افضل من كل المتصفحات بنظرى  http://download.mozilla.org/?product...win&lang=en-US

  
مشكورررررررررر ياحلو 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## medo_medo

البوند بينزل هل نشترى ولا نصبر شويه

----------


## aljameel

> اخواني الهكر خفو علي مالدي بقوله وليس لدي شي اخفيه والله تعبت من الثقل بالجهاز اشغل الحماية اعاني من الثقل اغلق انتم بالمرصاد اخي ياهكوري قولي ماذا تريد وانا على اتم الاستعداد بما تريد  
> يارب شل ايديهم بهذا اليوم الفضيل بثلث الأخير من اليل يامجيب الدعاء

 اخي خيال 
لاااااااااااااااااااااااا تدعي على احد الله يبارك فيك ادعي لهم بالهداية جزاك الله خير 
لاتدعي على اخوك المسلم فتصيبه دعواك تظل طول العمر نادم

----------


## aljameel

> البوند بينزل هل نشترى ولا نصبر شويه

 اخي لا تسأل انت من يقرر ذلك  
فاذا رأيت غير مؤائر الستوب على حسابك توكل على الله  
هو نزل لل 724 الستوب 22 نقطة اذا ترى خاطره لك لا تدخل  
اعمل بادارة رأس مالك فالخيار لك 
فضع الخطى قبل الصواب انا لست منزل من الغلط

----------


## waleed100

ما رايك اخى فى الدولار ين ؟

----------


## aljameel

خلوني اقولكم شي بصراحة من ساعة لست مركز 100%  انا تعمني فرحة انتظرها منذ 11 عام قبل ساعة ابلغت بها  الله بكرمه اليوم اكرمني بها اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  بصراحة التفكير بعيد عن العملة  واتشكركم بدون أستثناء على دعواتكم لي الله اكرمني من عنده وبدعائكم جزاكم الله خير  وبإذن الله أن وجهكم خير علي 11 سنة عائش على أمل والحمد لله تحقق بفضل دعواتكم  قولو لي مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك ويارب يتممها على خير يارب ياكريم بالليلة الجمعة المباركة  والتعبير يخونني الان  صبركم بالله علي حتى استوعب ما اقول

----------


## أبو محمد.

الف الف الف مبرووووووك

----------


## waleed100

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ك

----------


## 10001

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووو ك      :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## osha_ahmed

الف مبروك اخى الجميل.... 
ربنا يكرمك ويجزيك خيرا عن كل ما ساعد بيه اخوانك

----------


## soliter

*الف الف الف مبروك اخى ابو مروان  
وأدعوا الله العظيم 
 ان يتمم لك بكل خير أمين   *

----------


## aymanforex

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك :Icon26:  :Icon26:   وعايزين الهدية :Teeth Smile:  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## waleed100

> ما رايك اخى فى الدولار ين ؟

  
للتذكير استاذى

----------


## khaledraouf

الف الف مبروك عجبنى البرنامج فتوصية بتحميلة وبدون ستوب لوز  يلا نجعل اوقات جلوسنا  على الكمبيوترعبادة  برنامج اذكارى  برنامج أذكارى أول برنامج يذكرك بالله طول ما أنت جالس أمام الكمبيوتر  
عن طريق عرض رسائل ذكر أختيارية مثل "سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده" على فترات دورية  
محددة يمكنك تحديدها الزمن و الذكر و الخلفية و اختيارات عديدة.  
البرنامج أيضا به جميع أذكار المسلم التى يمكنك قراءتها فى أى وقت ودليل حسناتها وكذلك  
مسبحة كمبيوتر (عداد) يساعدك على التسبيح بالماوس أو لوحة المفاتيح والبرنامج أيضاَ 
متعدد اللغات عربى/ إنجليزى يبدأ مع ويندوز أختيارياَ وأتمنى منكم أحبائي تحميل البرنامج  
لذكر الله دائما وكسب الحسنات إن شاء الله وأتمنى التوفيق للجميع بإذن الله .  
لاتنسوني من صالح الدعاء ..   
رابــط التحميــل  http://www.islamware.com/download/Azkary.exe

----------


## aljameel

> الف الف الف مبرووووووك

  

> الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ك

   

> الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووو ك

  

> الف مبروك اخى الجميل.... 
> ربنا يكرمك ويجزيك خيرا عن كل ما ساعد بيه اخوانك

  

> *الف الف الف مبروك اخى ابو مروان*    *وأدعوا الله العظيم*  *ان يتمم لك بكل خير أمين*  **

    

> الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك  وعايزين الهدية

 الله يبارك فيكم جميعا وجزاكم الله خير ياوجيه الخير بإذن الله   الهــــــــــدية يا soliter غالي والطلب رخيص  لو تبي دمعة الفرح البعيني تفداك ابشر خذها مني لا للنوم حتى اغلاق السوق غداً سنجمع بها مايكتبه الله لنا والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا قولو يارب ياكريم

----------


## رشدي

مبرووووووووك  الف  الف مبروك  ربنا يحقق لك كل احلامك وامانيك   التهنئة فى التوقيع

----------


## aljameel

> الف الف مبروك عجبنى البرنامج فتوصية بتحميلة وبدون ستوب لوز  يلا نجعل اوقات جلوسنا على الكمبيوترعبادة  برنامج اذكارى  برنامج أذكارى أول برنامج يذكرك بالله طول ما أنت جالس أمام الكمبيوتر   عن طريق عرض رسائل ذكر أختيارية مثل "سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده" على فترات دورية   محددة يمكنك تحديدها الزمن و الذكر و الخلفية و اختيارات عديدة.   البرنامج أيضا به جميع أذكار المسلم التى يمكنك قراءتها فى أى وقت ودليل حسناتها وكذلك   مسبحة كمبيوتر (عداد) يساعدك على التسبيح بالماوس أو لوحة المفاتيح والبرنامج أيضاَ  متعدد اللغات عربى/ إنجليزى يبدأ مع ويندوز أختيارياَ وأتمنى منكم أحبائي تحميل البرنامج   لذكر الله دائما وكسب الحسنات إن شاء الله وأتمنى التوفيق للجميع بإذن الله .   لاتنسوني من صالح الدعاء ..    رابــط التحميــل  http://www.islamware.com/download/Azkary.exe

 الله يبارك فيك 
وجزاك الله خير وكثر الله من امثالك

----------


## inzaghi18

تستاهل كل خير اخي ابو مروان ..  والله يرزقك كل اللي تتمناه ان شاء الله , 
الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## aljameel

> مبرووووووووك  الف  الف مبروك  ربنا يحقق لك كل احلامك وامانيك   التهنئة فى التوقيع

 الله يبارك فيك  وجزاك الله خير  أحبك بالله ايها الرجل الطيب  بس تطل ياصديقي يزداد الموضوع توهجاً

----------


## zedan

الف مبروك اخى الجميل.... 
ربنا يكرمك ويجزيك خيرا عن كل ما ساعد بيه اخوانك

----------


## العميل1

مبرووووك والله تستاهل كل خير

----------


## رشدي

> الله يبارك فيك   وجزاك الله خير  أحبك بالله ايها الرجل الطيب  بس تطل ياصديقي يزداد الموضوع توهجاً

   بالعامية المصرية احب اقولك  ( انت خلصت كل الكلام الحلو مش لاقى كلام احلى اقوله )  ربى يباركلى فيك ويسعدك   ويجازيك الخير وين ما تروح صحيح صدق معرفك   :Icon26: جميل  :Icon26:

----------


## Abou Mohanad

*ألف مبروك
أتمها عليك الله بالخير
أميـــــــــــــــــــن*

----------


## aljameel

> للتذكير استاذى

 اخي أسف على التاخير 
اخي اعمل على 3 اجهزة احدهم يوجد به بيانات الدولار ين فانا فرمته من وراء الهكر  
تحملني حتى احمل بياناته لاني احتاج بيانات سنوات احتاج بعض الوقت إن شاء الله بعد الصلاة يكون انتهيت منه وسابلغك عنه 
انما مبدئياً والله اعلم بتكوين موجه صاعده ولست متاكد 100%
انما الصعود هو الغالب والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

على شأن لا انسى  لا تنسو توصية الباوند فرنك   والله اعلم به خير كبير بإذن الله  حتى اللحظة المعطيات بتقول صعود عند القمر والله اعلم  الان أستاذنكم للصلاة وساعود لكم بإذن الله بعد الصلاة

----------


## aljameel

والله كتبت المشاركة السابقة الان انتبهت للباوند فرنك   ماشاء الله تبارك الله 200 نقطة صاعد والله منذ قليل براقبه لاني تذكرته ولم يكن صاعد   فكتبت المشاركة السابقة للتذكير بعد المشاركة فتحت الشارت لا اتاكد منه خوفاً يكون كسر الستوب لاني كتبتها بدون اطلع عليه الا بعد المشاركة يفاجئني   على العموم مبروك لي ولكم والحمد لله بصراحة انا مركز به لكن بني ادم طماع بقول بنفسي لو وما ادراك مالو الحمد لله

----------


## abo-ali

> والله كتبت المشاركة السابقة الان انتبهت للباوند فرنك   ماشاء الله تبارك الله 200 نقطة صاعد والله منذ قليل براقبه لاني تذكرته ولم يكن صاعد   فكتبت المشاركة السابقة للتذكير بعد المشاركة فتحت الشارت لا اتاكد منه خوفاً يكون كسر الستوب لاني كتبتها بدون اطلع عليه الا بعد المشاركة يفاجئني   على العموم مبروك لي ولكم والحمد لله بصراحة انا مركز به لكن بني ادم طماع بقول بنفسي لو وما ادراك مالو  الحمد لله

  ما شاء الله 
مبروووك ابو مروان
الله يبارك فيك :015:

----------


## سالزبورغ

> الحقني يا بومروان ستخف الدولار فرنك  
> امزح معاك  
> ولكني مستانس كثير لاني كنت ناوي بكسر 0515 اخرج ولكني صبرت والحمد الله هو الان فوق سعر دخولي بـــــ 204 نقطه وزي ما انا ناوي هدفي اما الخروج من 0840 لو ما كسرت او جني الربح على 1.100 كما هو بالتوصيه الاساسيه   
> مقدمه حلوه لسؤال اهم 
> سؤالي لك هل هناك الان نقاط قبل 0840 نراقبها او الطريق مفتوح   
> تقبل طول كلامي  
> همسه : احبك في الله

 للرفع ومسموح مسبقا والله يديم عليك الافراح

----------


## السوبرmeejoo

خوي الجميل هل ترا انا اكيبل اكتفا بهبوط فانشتري ام نتظره عند5702 جزاك لله خير

----------


## waleed100

كنت اريد رايك اخى ابومروان فى النيوزلاندى دولار لان لدى شراء وهدفى 6970 ما رايك ؟

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ارجو التركيز بما اقول وارجو الا يروح تفكيركم لبعيد اقراؤها كامله واحكمو والا لا تقراءها  اعرف من يشارك بالموضوع فيه منه المبتدائ والاقل خبرة والخبير ولابسي الاقنعة بمعرفات جديدة وهم لديهم الخبرة الكافيه ويه من له اكثر من معرف بالمنتدى 
فلو احصيتهم 70% من يشارك بالموضوع خبرته فوق 50% واعرف واعرف الكثير كل من هو مشارك بالموضوع او مطلع وأنت اخي المطلع لابد تشاك البس قناع وشارك ماهذا بيت بيت القصيد
ارجو تفهمي بالاول حتى تستفيدو بأمانه لو تتعاملو باقل مخاطرة يعمل بها بالفوركس ثقو تمام الثقة لدبلتم حسابتكم مرة واكثر من مرة بالشهر ولكن يعيبكم عدم التعاون معي ومع بعضكم 
ساشرح لكم كبف التعاون انا بكتب عشرات التوصيات باليوم والفرص فالتذكير بها ورفعها والتنويها عليها حمل كبير علي لوحدي فيجب تعاونكم على الاقل بين بعضكم
كيف ساضرب لكم امثلة على واحدة او اثنتان
مثلا انا موصي على اليورو استرالي من الاسبوع الماضي وهذا الاسبوع واليوم بالذات وذاكر به اهداف ونقاط متوقع يرتد منها لتصحيح بستوب 5للـ 10 نقاط
ومركز عليها النقطة 1.5950 متوقع منها يرتد نزول فممكن البيع بعد تاكد بستوب 5 نقاط كم وصل اليوم الحمد لله 1.5950 بالتمام والكمال وارتد منها
ونزل للـ 1.5771 كم صعد بنقطة اليوم بس 250 نقطة صعود ونزل 180 نقطة
هنا ما اقصده هل احدكم ذكر الاخر به او استفاد منه على الاقل من مراقبه بيذكر ياشباب ياشياب انتباه راقبو اليورو استرالي فرضا بس على الارتداد ابومروان ذاكر بالتوصية متوقع ارتداد من 1.5950 والهدف القناعة
قبل لايصل اوبعد وصوله للنقطة 1.5950 واخر يذكر بالتوصية الاخرى وهكذا هنا تتم الفائدة للجميع بالتعاون مع بعضكم البعض اما كل الحمل علي رفع وتنويه وغيره والله صعب علي هذا حتى التركيز يقل
انا ضربت لكم مثل على اليورو استرالي والامثله كثيرة اليوم وكل  يوم
الله مع الجماعة وهذه فرص يجب استغلالها لمن يرغب العمل بالفوركس متى ماتكون متواجد ابذل قصارى جهدك 
والله والله والله به خير لو تعلمون لما فارقتم الاجهزه طبعا الرزاق رب العالمين ولن تاخذ الا نصيبك صحيح ولكن الانسان يجتهد ويعمل ويسعى والباقي بتوفيق الله (اسعى ياعبدي وأنا اسعى معك)  ثانياَ التركيز مع واحد وليس التنقل بين هذا الموضوع وهذا الموضوع هنا شتات للتفكير وضياع للوقت وبصدق بالنهاية انت الخاسر التزم مع من تثق به والمنتدى ماشاء الله ملئ بالثقات لا اتكلم عن نفسي
اخي رشدي والله بيتكلم حكم كاتب في موضوع رد على سأل عن موقع للتوصيات المدفوعة فذاكر هو من يرى انهم ثقات بالتوصيات بالمنتدى طبعا هذا ينم عن رائيه هو وليس أنا وإن شاء الله هم وغيرهم ثقات نفتخر بها ولكن بالاخير ناصح انك بلتزم مع احدهم وليس مع الجميع تتابع مع واحد فقط متى ماوجدت فائده منه فعلا كلامه ذهب وهو ذهب وياحبك يارشدي للخير بالنهاية أن وجدت المشاركة الفعاله ثقو تمام الثقة تعم الفائده الفعاله للكل وها تدبلو بإذن الله مرات معكم ابومروان ربي كاتب له التوفيق ويعمل بنيت الخير وما هو الا سبب والرزق من رب العباد وحده لاشريك له الان تحت يدي اكثر من فرصة فمتردد اضعها واتعب بها لاني لوحدي الحمل ثقيل علي  ولا انسى انتم كل همكم واسئلتكم عن الكيبل والمجنون وقليل من اليورو فمعروف من يسأل عن الكيبل له هدف بنفس يعقوب للغالب  الخيربإذن الله  بجميع العملات نصيحة لوجه الله   لو وجدت مشاركة فعاله بين بعضكم لو وضعت كل ساعة فرصة
ارى مواضيع بها مشاركات فاعلة والنتيجة انتم تعرفوها مقدماَ ؟؟ بالسلب اللهم احمنا لا ارغب بكذا مشاركة من هذا النوع ضررها اكثر من نفعها 
وساقول والقول عائد لي نفعه وضرره ماعند الجميل لا يوجد عند الغير من يكن بجميع المنتديات العربيه والاجنبيه
والتوصيات تكتب بعد توصيات الجميل مع بعض التغير نوع ما واذا غاب يغيب الكل من بعده او خسارة في خسارة 
تقولو غرور تقولو ثقه سموها ماشئتم انما أنا اقول توفيق من رب العالمين
فأستغلووووووووووووووووووه شر استغلال فلن يدوم لكم الجميل ولا غيره فالدائم وجه الله تعالى
وتعلمو وطورو مهاراتكم ليس الجميل باذكاء منكم فيه منكم من يحمل شهادة يحلم الجميل بها او غيره لا ينقصكم شي الا العزيمه والاصرار والله من وراء القصد
ها أنا عملت بضميري فأنرأيتم بها فائدة اعملو بها وأن لا ارموها بالبحر فانتم لاتعرفوني الا بالمنتدى لاتعرفو ما بنيتي فلا تحكم على قصد غير ما ذكر لا اقصد زيادة مشاركات او عدد زوار او القاب او  غيره الله اعلم بالنيات  ولكن كلمة شكر او مبروك تفرح القلب فالشكر واجب للخادم وكلمة مبروك احساس بالنجاح واكون كاذب اذا قلت لا احب النجاح فهو يدفعني للمزيد إن شاء الله اما يشكر ويبارك لمن هو اعطى 1 من 1000 مما اعطى الجميل تحز بالنفس وأن غيركفو للشكر او المباركة معكم كامل الحق ولكن النتيجة هي الحكم بيني وبينكم هل خاسر احدكم من الجميل ام منتفع منه أن منتفع منه اعطى الجميل اجره بدعاء او شكر او مباركة
والله يكتب لي ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا أميتن يارب العالمين  خادمكم اخوكم ابومروان

----------


## aljameel

> للرفع ومسموح مسبقا والله يديم عليك الافراح

 اولا الف مبروووووووووك والله افرحتني 
واشكرك على الثقة التي منحتني اياه 
ومسموح لك ما هو غير مسموح لغيرك
ابشر ساحاول احلله مرة اخرى احتاج بعض لاالوقت 
1.0800  ناقص 4 نقاط فقط  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:   :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## waleed100

بارك الله فيك ربنا يكون فى العون

----------


## adnan774

*بارك الله فيك يا ابو مروان  
بكل أمانة اتباعي لتعليماتك وشرحك جعلني اعرف طعم الربح الحقيقي  
وبربي يوفقك*

----------


## aljameel

> خوي الجميل هل ترا انا اكيبل اكتفا بهبوط فانشتري ام نتظره عند5702 جزاك لله خير

 اخي السوبر بزعلك أنت مو سوبر  يااخي انتم بتدخلو توصيات غيري والستوب ضعف الهدف واكثر من الضعف والخسارة اكبر من الربح وتسألني عن توصية وضعتها والفرصة تتحقق للشراء اكثر من مرة بستوب 20 نقطة والهدف بإذن الله وتوفيقه يتحقق 10 اضعاف الستوب ومتوقع اكثر بكثير إن شاء الله اذا ربي كتب لها النجاح أين المخاطره بذلك تقول حسابي ادارة رأس المال اعذرك ومعك كل الحق ولكن التوصية ليست مؤاكده 100% فانا اعرف حجمي فهوطبيعي جداً واجتهد والخطى والصواب وارد ولكن بالنهاية احاول اصنع النجاح والتوفيق من رب العالمين فلو وضعت التوصية شراء من نقطة ما والستوب كما انا واضعه كان افضل برأيك انا بحاول ادخلكم من اقرب نقطة للستوب حتى تستفيدو ولو ما كتب لها الله التوفيق الحمد لله اجتهدنا وربي لم يكتب لنا بها رزق  انا رجل لا اجزم على توصية مهما تكن ولو ارى نسبة النجاح 1000000% ولو انا محركها واحد صناع السوق هل وصلت لديك الفكرة  فأن لا تثق بتوصيتي فهذا شأنك ومعك الحق ولا يزعلني  انما ازعل اذا الواحد بيدخل بالتوصية من اقرب نقطة للستوب لعدم ثقته بالتوصية او غيري من تثق به كاتب غير ذلك او عكسها اخي خلك مع من تثق به التنقل هو من يخسرك  ولا انسب الثقة لي لا سمح الله  اللهم اكفني شر الغرور  الستوب الذي اضعه اتحدى من يكن وضعه عربي اجنبي وامامك الانتر نت ابحث  الستوب الذي اضعه فهو مغير اتجاه وليس وقف خسارة فالكيبل الان لوكسر الوقف فمتوقع نزول له لا اهداف اخرى ولو ارتد فاحتمال ارتداد تصحيحي او بيواصل الصعود وبناء موجه صاعده لا اعرف طولها وعرضها  فصعب الحكم عليه الان   وبالاخير لاتزعل مني انما دائم هكذا سؤال   وحتى لاتزعل من كلامي السابق ولا تاخذ بخاطرك علي  ادخل الان من السعر الحالي  واذا خسرت لك عندي ماخسرته لاسمح الله 30 نقطة خذهم من عيني وبإذن الله اعوضك عنهم والعوض من الله وحده لاشريك له  اووووووووووووووكي ياحلوووووو

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم  حتى لا يلؤمني احد منكم التوصية عكس الاتجاه العام فمن متردد لايدخلها التوصيات كثر بكتبها ابدله بغير توصية وأنا ماشاء الله عشرات التوصيات يوميا اضعها والفرص كل ساعة متى ما وجدت اضعها فلا تلزم نفسك بعملة واحدة   وها أنا بقول الاتجاه العام هابط واهدافه بإذن الله تصل به للـ 1.5200 /1.5100  الان انا واضع توصية شراء عكس الاتجاه العام بستوب صغير من 30 نقطة للـ 10 نقاط وممكن اقل من ذلك لو نزل  والستوب هو نقطة تحول بالاتجاه ولو ضرب فالنزول طبيعي واحتمال يتولد لنا استوب اخر كما هو الحالي الله اعلم  فا امامي معطيات بنيت عليها التوصية بتقول متوقع صعود للتصحيح   واقول أنا واعوذ بالله من كلمة انا لو صعدنا فمحتمل نواصل لأن مجرد صعودنا فوق 1.6124 متوقع بنواصل من بعدها ولو صعدنا فوق 1.6200 تقريبا شبه منتهي النزول الذي ذكرته انما ليس تاكيد 100% فليكن بنسبة 80 للـ 90% تقريبا  وليس كل ما اكتبه جزم وتاكيد كما يكتب غيري هو اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى ضعو الخطى قبل الصواب ونسبة الخطى اكبر من الصواب  واكون صريح معكم اكثر انا في احد المرات من مدة تقريبا سنة موصي على المجنون شراء وداخل بكل ثقلي بها والستوب صغير نوع ما والموجة من النوع الدافع بقوة 5او 8% لا اتذكر بمعنى اخر موجة كبر الفيل نسبة الخطى بها 1% و 99% صواب  عكست علي اكلت الاخضر واليابس لاني طمعت والاكيد مو طمع بل جشع حصيلة تقريبا 3 شهور ارباح ذهبت بـ 3 دقائق  مع زائر اسمه المارجن كول الله لايعيده ولا يزور احدا منكم

----------


## azizhn1

استاذ ابومروان 
صباح الخير عليك وعلى الاعضاء
هل نشتري الكيبل وكم الاستوب
تحياتي لك ولجهودك الطيبه

----------


## السوبرmeejoo

لا ولله يخوي الجميل انا معك في التوصيه من يوم الاربعاء كانت بايع من 16060 واشتريت امس من 575بستوب 10 نقاط وضرب وكانت انتظر السعر يوصل 702 واشتري كم هوفي التوصيه ولكن كانت في الدوام ولس راجع قبل ساعه

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0748  من قبل وصيت علية وحددت هدف 1.0800 وذكرت في حال واصل بعد الهدف ذكرت نقطة لا تذكرها تداخلت علي النقاط من كثرة التوصيات انما الاكيد الان بإذن الله 1.0865 مالم يخترقها فهو للنزول اختراقها بيواصل صعود الى ماشاء الله والله اعلم انما هدفنا بإذن الله 1.1000 مابعده خير وبركة ولكن للامانه هدف بعيد والله اعلم  اليوم الحمد لله وصل صعود للـ 1.0796 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  فأنتم راقبوه لو صعد واخترق الهاي 1.0796 من اقرب نقطة يصعد لها للـنقطة 1.0865 بيع بعد تاكد بعدم الاختراق باختراقها كما ذكرت   والستوب للبيع 1.0865   والهدف القناعة بالاول  ومجرد يتاكد هدف سابلغ عنه بإذن الله مالم يصعد فوق الهاي مراقبته وبيع والهاي الحالي الستوب او 1.0780 او ضعو مايناسبكم ويناسب حساباتكم اهم شي ادارة رأس المال بالفوركس هكذا تعلمنا ممن سبقونا   والرجاء الخاص لا للاستعجال والله الموفق  ومن معه الدولار فرنك من بداية التوصية يراقب ماذكرته الان ولا يستعجل بالاغلاق واذا حسابه يسمح بالهدك يعمل عكس الشراء بيع اذا احتار وحين يتاكد يغلق احدهم هو بالنهاية رابح بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  اذا غلطان بنقاط التوصيه  الاولى له  الان سامحونا  من الصعب البحث عنها الان  لا الوقت ولا غيره يساعدني انما تذكرت وإن شاء الله اني اصبت

----------


## أروى4

الف مبروك يا ابو مروان

----------


## beshay

الاخ الفاضل ابو مروان 
 لم اجد كلمات شكر اوتقدير اقولها لك غير الف الف مليون مبروك على النتائج الباهره الله يعينك ويكرمك وصدقونى يا اخوان اننى خسرت  75 الف دولار بسبب توصيات شخص اقل ما يقال عنه انه جاهل بالرغم من انه مازال يخرب بيوت الناس وجارك يعرف تفاصيل الموضوع   وفى تلك الاثناء لم اكن اعرف موضوعكم وعندما عرفنى به صديقنا لا تتصور  مساعدة جارك لى وتعليمى وقراءة كل كلمه من كلامك الجميل والمتزن كم استفدت تعليما وفكرا انك بحق استاذ الاساتذه  انه فى جميع المنتديات التى اتجول بها لا احد كم الاستفاده مثلما اجدعند شخصكم الكريم وارجو من الجميع الذين يريدوا التعلم والاستفاده ان لا يقراؤا فقط بل يكتبوا كل كلمه يكتبها ابو مروان ويدرسوا الشارت دراسة وليشاهدوا بعد فتره كم وحجم ما استفادوا 0
الله يبارك لك ويعينك و تكون مصدر العطاء  للجميع واى كلمات اقولها او يقولها غيرى لايوفيك حقك  فان تكلمت عن نفسى فاننى مديون لشخصكم الكريم بالكثير والكثير واتمنى ان ياتى اليوم الذى اوفى به  جزء من ديونى تجاهكم

----------


## aljameel

> لا ولله يخوي الجميل انا معك في التوصيه من يوم الاربعاء كانت بايع من 16060 واشتريت امس من 575بستوب 10 نقاط وضرب وكانت انتظر السعر يوصل 702 واشتري كم هوفي التوصيه ولكن كانت في الدوام ولس راجع قبل ساعه

 الان اقول سوبر وعشرة اذا داخل من 1.6060 
ومبرووك عليك الربح تستاهل كل خير
تمنيت اخذت بالنصيحة  كتبتها مع التوصية ذكرت من يرغب بالبقاء به يضع نصف الربح استوب 
ويبقاء به حتى بلوغ اهدافه وذكرت كامل الاهداف 
شفت لو اخذت بالنصيحة كان الان غير محتار تراقب متى ما تاكدت من اتجاه معين اما تبقى بها او تغلق وتدخل عكس كما وصيت شراء 
بالغالب الواحد منا اذا بمنطقة ربح مايخاف ويفكر احسن فلو غامر بجزء من الربح لايعتبر مغامرة قدتفيده بربح اكثر  
مشكلتنا دائم الصبر على الخسارة حتى تصل بناء للمارجن والربح من نصبر عليه 
وهذا عيب غالب المتداولين قليل جدا الصابرين على الربح لايتجاوزو 10او 15% 
والحمد لله على كل شي 
المهم انك مازعلت مني 
يوم موفق بإذن الله يا احلى سوبر

----------


## aljameel

> الف مبروك يا ابو مروان

 هلا بصباح النيل كله 
المهم النتيجة موجب او سالب 
للاطمئنان لا غير 
التوصية عدلت عليها قبل ان ينزل تحت 1.6780
بس للتوضيح

----------


## azizhn1

> استاذ ابومروان 
> صباح الخير عليك وعلى الاعضاء
> هل نشتري الكيبل وكم الاستوب
> تحياتي لك ولجهودك الطيبه

  نستنى مع الزحمه يابومروان و الا ايه :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## أروى4

> هلا بصباح النيل كله 
> المهم النتيجة موجب او سالب 
> للاطمئنان لا غير 
> التوصية عدلت عليها قبل ان ينزل تحت 1.6780
> بس للتوضيح

 صباحك نادى ابو مروان بعبق اطهر بقاع الارض
للاسف حاليا لست بها  لكن الحساب تبهدل اكثر فما النصيحة الآن؟

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ الفاضل ابو مروان 
> لم اجد كلمات شكر اوتقدير اقولها لك غير الف الف مليون مبروك على النتائج الباهره الله يعينك ويكرمك وصدقونى يا اخوان اننى خسرت 75 الف دولار بسبب توصيات شخص اقل ما يقال عنه انه جاهل بالرغم من انه مازال يخرب بيوت الناس وجارك يعرف تفاصيل الموضوع وفى تلك الاثناء لم اكن اعرف موضوعكم وعندما عرفنى به صديقنا لا تتصور مساعدة جارك لى وتعليمى وقراءة كل كلمه من كلامك الجميل والمتزن كم استفدت تعليما وفكرا انك بحق استاذ الاساتذه انه فى جميع المنتديات التى اتجول بها لا احد كم الاستفاده مثلما اجدعند شخصكم الكريم وارجو من الجميع الذين يريدوا التعلم والاستفاده ان لا يقراؤا فقط بل يكتبوا كل كلمه يكتبها ابو مروان ويدرسوا الشارت دراسة وليشاهدوا بعد فتره كم وحجم ما استفادوا 0
> الله يبارك لك ويعينك و تكون مصدر العطاء للجميع واى كلمات اقولها او يقولها غيرى لايوفيك حقك فان تكلمت عن نفسى فاننى مديون لشخصكم الكريم بالكثير والكثير واتمنى ان ياتى اليوم الذى اوفى به جزء من ديونى تجاهكم

   افا ياباشا بخدمتك باي وقت  وجزاك الله خير على كلامك الجميل  واشكرك على الثقة التي منحتنياها وإن شاء الله اكون على مستوى ثقتك بي وأهلاً لها  اما خسارتك فقد ابلغني بها ابوحسون والله يعوض عليك بإحسن منها   وحتى لا اهظم حق صاحبك ازعجني فوق التصور من أجلك فأنت حسب مافهمت منه عزيز جداً بالنسبه له  وللمعلومية اكثر من اخ مكلمه من مصر بعد تركي للموظوع ولكن للامانه كان مهتم بك فوق العادة  حتى اني اتمازح معه اقولك لك مصلحة اكيد مع الرجل فقال لا والله انما رجل محترم جداً يا ابومروان وخلوق وغيره من المدح ومدير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مدير وبس  بصراحة انا كنت بالاردن لاتتخيل كم ازعجني حتى عدت للموضوع  فالشكر لله ثم له حتى انه وضعني بالموقف المحرج كتب بالموضوع اني مسافر وبرجع للموضوع  ياعم وصيه علي يعمل شاي كشري ولا اروع  اخي يشرفني بالتعرف عليك والله يكتب لناء لقاء يجمعنا على المحبه ويشرفني خدمتك انت وباقي الاخوة الافاضل

----------


## السوبرmeejoo

الحمدلله حجزت مبلغ من الربح وعملت علي النصيحه التي الرسالة لي امس وخرجت بشي كويس والحمدلله وجزاك الله الف خير 
اخوك الصغير/صلاح الحربي

----------


## aljameel

> نستنى مع الزحمه يابومروان و الا ايه

 الكيبل الان قريب من الستوب 
الستوب 1.5702
السعر الحالي 1.5710
راقب وتوكل على الله  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

خلاص انسوى الشراء بالكيبل هو للنزول والله اعلم  والهدف القائم الحالي له بإذن الله الان 1.5635 ومن الهدف ساحاول وضع تصوري له  في حال واصل كما ذكرت بالتوصية عليه امس والبارح وقلبله كما هي   الان من لم يضرب الستوب معه بس يصعد يغلق با اقل خسائر   والله الموفق

----------


## azizhn1

> الكيبل الان قريب من الستوب 
> الستوب 1.5702
> السعر الحالي 1.5710
> راقب وتوكل على الله  
> والله الموفق

  شكراً جزيلاً

----------


## abo-ali

> الكيبل الان قريب من الستوب 
> الستوب 1.5702
> السعر الحالي 1.5710
> راقب وتوكل على الله  
> والله الموفق

  السلام عليكم كم الاهداف

----------


## أروى4

هل يمكننى شراء الفرنك باوند الآن؟

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الان الباوند فرنك السعر الحالي 1.6861  والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.6845 فهو بيصعد  كسرها ساحدد نقطة اخرى  لمن يرغب به دخول شراء  المهم المراقبه بالاول لاني كتبتها على عجل بدون تاكيد 100% لا للاستعجال واذا تاكدت سابلغ بها بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## فارس سبيع

صباح الخير اخ جميل  ايش رايك بالمجنون هل هو شرا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 122.98  هو للصعود وهدفه مفتووووووووح بالصعود والله اعلم وفوق 130 والله اعلم واكثر بكثير   الستوب العام 120.12  المهم النقطة 126.65 والنقطة 120.12 هو بينهم اختراق اوكسر احدهم هو من يحدد اتجاهه للايام القادمه ولكن المتوقع الصعود حتى اللحظة والله اعلم فضعو بذاكرتكم النقطتان التي ذكرتها   الان من يرغب شراء في حال نزل يدخل من اقرب نقطة يصل لها نزول وقريب من الستوب  واتوقع والله اعلم بأن لاينزل اليوم تحت 121.80 اجتهاد   ومن يرغب به من السعر الحالي يضع الستوب المناسب له او يضع 122.45  وأسف على التاخير بوضعي للتوصية متخره لمن سأل عنه  والله الموفق  المهم  هو والمجنون مجرد اجد نقاط قريبه ساضعها بوقتها بإذن الله وساتابع معكم اولاً باول لأن امرهم يهمني مثلكم

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير اخ جميل ايش رايك بالمجنون هل هو شرا

 اخي المجنون او وصيت عليه من قبل كم ساعة من سعر 140.30
للشراء والله اعلم والهدف مفتوح
بامكانك الرجوع للصفحات الخلفية ومشاهدة التوصية بها التوضيح له

----------


## محمود1

الاخ ابو مروان العزيز  لدينا زوج الاسترالي دولار في هبوط والان قد يصحح اما الى 0.7810  او  0.8810  والله اعلم   وبعدها قد يهبط الى مستويات 0.8300   فااريد رايك بهذا الزوج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أروى4

> راقبو الان الباوند فرنك السعر الحالي 1.6861  والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.6845 فهو بيصعد  كسرها ساحدد نقطة اخرى  لمن يرغب به دخول شراء  المهم المراقبه بالاول لاني كتبتها على عجل بدون تاكيد 100% لا للاستعجال واذا تاكدت سابلغ بها بإذن الله   والله الموفق

 كسرها ما الاتجاه الآن؟

----------


## adnan774

الباوند فرنك اخترق 1.6845

----------


## abo-ali

> الباوند فرنك اخترق 1.6845

  
يا اخي  لازم تزيد السبريد علي وقف الخساره

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ ابو مروان العزيز  لدينا زوج الاسترالي دولار في هبوط والان قد يصحح اما الى 0.7810 او 0.8810 والله اعلم   وبعدها قد يهبط الى مستويات 0.8300   فااريد رايك بهذا الزوج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 اخي انا موصي عليه من قبل  كهدف له عند 6850 واخر 6800 في حال واصل بعد الهدف الاول  وفي حال كسر 6795 سيذهب والله اعلم كا حد اقصى نزول له لل 6735  ومن احدهم شراء وفي حال تاكد الصعود اهداف بعيده فوق  الف نقطة  والله اعلم  وساحاول انزال به توصيه كامله مشروحه اليوم بإذن الله واربط ارقامك مع مايطلع معي  بس ذكرني والله كريم والشكر لك على المشاركة الفاعلة اخي محمود  والله الموفق

----------


## سالزبورغ

كلامك سليم على الدولار فرنك  واذا تبقى حيثيات التوصيه الظاهر بالصفحه 1136  :Regular Smile:  
شمعه الساعه 6 صباحا للدولار فرنك اليست شمعه تصريف وانتهاء الشراء ؟ 
فقط لاغير حبيت استشيرك وانا للامانه داخل من 0463  شراء ولن اخرج حتى يتضح عكس الشراء  حتى لو خرجت صفر اليدين

----------


## aljameel

> اخي انا موصي عليه من قبل  كهدف له عند 6850 واخر 6800 في حال واصل بعد الهدف الاول  وفي حال كسر 6795 سيذهب والله اعلم كا حد اقصى نزول له لل 6735  ومن احدهم شراء وفي حال تاكد الصعود اهداف بعيده فوق الف نقطة  والله اعلم  وساحاول انزال به توصيه كامله مشروحه اليوم بإذن الله واربط ارقامك مع مايطلع معي بس ذكرني والله كريم والشكر لك على المشاركة الفاعلة اخي محمود  والله الموفق

   خربطنا نبلش  دخلت عمله بدل عمله انا وين والسؤال وين معذرة اخي محمود  لحضات انت بدأت غير مركز الرجاء تعذرروني   مشكلتي راقب اكثر من 10 عملات وارد على الاسئله واتابع  خلوني اركز اول باول اليوم جمعه ويجب التركيز   فليعذرني مقدما  من لم ارد عليه

----------


## سالزبورغ

استعدوا لصلاه الجمعه يا عباد الله

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ ابو مروان العزيز  لدينا زوج الاسترالي دولار في هبوط والان قد يصحح اما الى 0.7810 او 0.8810 والله اعلم   وبعدها قد يهبط الى مستويات 0.8300   فااريد رايك بهذا الزوج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 اخي محمود أسف على الغلط  ساكتب له نوصيه للجميع مشروحه فأنت طابق ماكتبت بما انت وضعته  فانت رأيت تقارب او تطابق فيكون بصالح التوصيه  الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8657 هو صعد للـ 8695 ونزل للسعر الحالي  هو لديه تصحيح للنقطة 8730 تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول والله اعلم لهدف بإذن الله 8550 تقريبا   في حال اكتفى بالصعود الحالي وكسر اللو بإذن الله لنفس الهدف بإذن الله 8550  في حال واصل صعود بعد 8730 ولم يرتد منها تقريبا متوقع يصعد للـ 8775 تقريبا ويرتد نزول لنفس هدف النزول فاما يصحح من 8775 او 8830 او مابينهم ويرتد نزول للهدف نفسه بإذن الله  ولكن يجب اخذ الحذر لوصعد فوق 8800 فاحتمال يواصل صعود واختراق 8861 يدخلنا بموجه صاعدة بإذن الله وننسى النزول بالوقت الحالي   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق جميعا  اي صعود تصحيح حتى النقطة 8730 نتوقع بعد النزول صعود اخر لتصحيح موجه اخرى والله اعلم  هما موجتان ببعضهما داخلتان وكلاهما هابطه والله اعلم في حال واصل بعد 8730 وصحح عند 8775 تقريبا فهو يكون بيصحح الموجتان  فالنزول له يكون النزول الاخير والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> خلاص انسوى الشراء بالكيبل هو للنزول والله اعلم  والهدف القائم الحالي له بإذن الله الان 1.5635 ومن الهدف ساحاول وضع تصوري له  في حال واصل كما ذكرت بالتوصية عليه امس والبارح وقلبله كما هي   الان من لم يضرب الستوب معه بس يصعد يغلق با اقل خسائر    والله الموفق

   الحمد لله قبل يضرب الستوب انزلتها  نزل من بعد المشاركة للــ 1.5703 وارتد صعودا للـ 1.5743  واتمنى لم يخسر احد من وضعي للتوصيه علية شراء فكانت واضحة  الشراء من أين وقت انزالها كان مابين 1.5740 والـ 15730  إن شاء الله لم يخسر احد ولو نقطة فانا حريص عليكم كما احرص على نفسي  بالنسبة للكيبل بامكانكم ترجعو للتوصية وملحقاتها امس والي قبله هما مع مع بعضهم بها شرح بنقاط جيده بإذن الله تستفيدو منها فمن يرغب به يبحث عنها كاملة الشرح نقطة نقطة  والان أستاذنكم استعدادا للصلاة ولناء لقاء بإذن الله بعد الصلاة  جمعة مباركة على الجميع إن شاء الله

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم عندي شراء باوند دولار من5764 هل ممكن يصعد لنقطة دخولي ام لا

----------


## محمود1

> خربطنا نبلش  دخلت عمله بدل عمله انا وين والسؤال وين معذرة اخي محمود  لحضات انت بدأت غير مركز الرجاء تعذرروني   مشكلتي راقب اكثر من 10 عملات وارد على الاسئله واتابع  خلوني اركز اول باول اليوم جمعه ويجب التركيز    فليعذرني مقدما من لم ارد عليه

  :Big Grin:  لاتتاسف اخي ابو مروان  , هي الخربطة كانت عندي احلى من التوصية لاني فرطتت ضحك من كلمة خلوني اركز   حبيبي ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر 1.5700   متوقع الصعود للـ 1.5740 تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول  الستوب نقطة الارتداد او اضافة 5 او 10 نقاط ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول المهم راقبه هو صعد للـ 1.5713 هل اكتفى ام يصعد لل 740   هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.5620  لو واصل نزول خليكم فيه وسنتابع سوى بإذن الله  اليوم اتوقع نزول له  حتى 1.5570/1.5560   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 140.47  والله اعلم نازل وهدف النزول بإذن الله 138.55 المهم مراقبته عند الهدف النقطة 138.49 اذا كسرها خليكم فيه تمسكو به وبإذن الله نتابع سوياً اهدافه والله اعلم بيطفح الحساب منها   في حال لم تكسر شراء والستوب 138.48 ونفس الشي خليكم فيه حتى يطفح الحساب منه والله اعلم  البيع بعد مراقبته في حال صعد ولا للاستعجال لان الستوب كبير  يفضل البيع  لو صعد من اقرب نقطة للستوب   الستوب 141.40  او ضعو مايناسبكم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

المجنون فوق 140.20 متوقع يصعد اما للـ 141 او 141.20 ومنها ينزل  لو نزل الان تحت 140.20 والله اعلم بيواصل نزول  لو صعد فوق 141.22 يجب الحذر احتمال يخترق الستوب واحتمال لا  راقبوه هذه معطيات صغيرة لعلها تفيد بالتوصية عليه  المهم لو صعد والله اعلم النقطة 141.20 نقطة جيدة للبيع بعد تاكد ما يواصل صعود  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 122.77  راقبوه عند 123.50 في حال اخترق الهاي 123.18 المهم في حال صعد واخترق 123.18 البيع عند 123.55 + - بعد تاكد انه ارتد والستوب نقطة الارتداد الهدف مفتوووووح له بالنزول 121/120.30  المهم مراقبة النقطة 120.12 مالم يكسرها فهو للصعود مراقبتها في حالم لم تكسر شراء من اقرب نقطه لها وهي الستوب والهدف مفتوح صعوداً بإذن الله وسابلغكم باهدافه فيما بعد بإذن الله في حال كسر 120.12 خليكم به حتى يطفح الحساب احتمال يواصل للـ 117 ومجرد اتاكد سابلغ عنه  مالم يخترق 123.18 بيع من اقرب نقطة لها   والستوب 123.20  والله الموفق

----------


## هشام الدمرداش

ممكن رأيك على الأسترالى دولار  
هل له هدف بعيد؟

----------


## adnan774

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 122.77  راقبوه عند 123.50 في حال اخترق الهاي 123.18 المهم في حال صعد واخترق 123.18 البيع عند 123.55 + - بعد تاكد انه ارتد والستوب نقطة الارتداد الهدف مفتوووووح له بالنزول 121/120.30  المهم مراقبة النقطة 120.12 مالم يكسرها فهو للصعود مراقبتها في حالم لم تكسر شراء من اقرب نقطه لها وهي الستوب والهدف مفتوح صعوداً بإذن الله وسابلغكم باهدافه فيما بعد بإذن الله في حال كسر 120.12 خليكم به حتى يطفح الحساب احتمال يواصل للـ 117 ومجرد اتاكد سابلغ عنه  مالم يخترق 123.18 بيع من اقرب نقطة لها   والستوب 123.20  والله الموفق

 اخوي ابومروان  
في حالة عدم الارتداد من النقطة 123.55 هل تتوقع له المزيد من الارتفاع ؟ هل ستكون زيارته لمناطق 125 واردة ؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخي محمود أسف على الغلط  ساكتب له نوصيه للجميع مشروحه فأنت طابق ماكتبت بما انت وضعته  فانت رأيت تقارب او تطابق فيكون بصالح التوصيه  الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8657 هو صعد للـ 8695 ونزل للسعر الحالي  هو لديه تصحيح للنقطة 8730 تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول والله اعلم لهدف بإذن الله 8550 تقريبا   في حال اكتفى بالصعود الحالي وكسر اللو بإذن الله لنفس الهدف بإذن الله 8550  في حال واصل صعود بعد 8730 ولم يرتد منها تقريبا متوقع يصعد للـ 8775 تقريبا ويرتد نزول لنفس هدف النزول فاما يصحح من 8775 او 8830 او مابينهم ويرتد نزول للهدف نفسه بإذن الله  ولكن يجب اخذ الحذر لوصعد فوق 8800 فاحتمال يواصل صعود واختراق 8861 يدخلنا بموجه صاعدة بإذن الله وننسى النزول بالوقت الحالي   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق جميعا  اي صعود تصحيح حتى النقطة 8730 نتوقع بعد النزول صعود اخر لتصحيح موجه اخرى والله اعلم  هما موجتان ببعضهما داخلتان وكلاهما هابطه والله اعلم في حال واصل بعد 8730 وصحح عند 8775 تقريبا فهو يكون بيصحح الموجتان  فالنزول له يكون النزول الاخير والله اعلم  والله الموفق

  

> ممكن رأيك على الأسترالى دولار   هل له هدف بعيد؟

 هلا اخي هشام   هذه التوصية ل كتبتها  قبل الصلاة موضح بها نقاطه والله اعلم  الان اما يصعد يصحح كما ذكرت او اكتفى بالصعود عند 8713 لو كسر 8600 سوف ينزل لهدفه بإذن الله  اهدافه والله اعلم  8550 8520\8500 كسر 8491 سيذهب للــ 8450 تقريبا واحتمال 8400\8420 كسر 8381 للهاوية والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم عندي شراء باوند دولار من5764 كم ممكن يصعد اليوم على اقل تقدير لاغلاق العقد وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي ابومروان  
> في حالة عدم الارتداد من النقطة 123.55 هل تتوقع له المزيد من الارتفاع ؟ هل ستكون زيارته لمناطق 125 واردة ؟

 اخي صعب الحكم عليه الان والله اعلم  
انا بتكلم بموجات صغيره  
هو الموجه العامه الهابطة عصرها عصر ما خلى بها شي لم يتبقى بها الا كم نقطة
تقريبا 18 نقطة وغالبا مثل هذه الموجات نادراً جداً تحقق 100. هدفها دائم تكتفي بـ 70او 80% من الهدف وهذه موجات من فئة الفيل ابو الفين نقطة 
الان نحن بموجات على المدى القريب والمتوسط 
وهي ما وصيت به الان بالبيع على معطيات هذه الموجات
فاذا صقت الموجات معنى ذلك الموجه الكبيره بتعطى لازالت لا اهداف ابعد ممكن توصله للـ 117 وممكن تكتفى بالـ 120.30 وبالاخير اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى 
اخي انت الذي معك الهدك فاذا انت خليك على ما انت عليه 
حتى نتاكد 100% من الاتجاه وتفك
ويفضل عقد صغير مثلا لنفس التوصيه الحاليه بيع اذا توفقنا بها تساعد بفك الهدك كاتعويض الخاسر منهم حتى نتعادل مع الخسارة وبهذا الشكل لو فكيت تكون متعادل ولو فكيت بخسارة
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم عندي شراء باوند دولار من5764 كم ممكن يصعد اليوم على اقل تقدير لاغلاق العقد وشكرا

 حلبي انا موصي عليه الان البيع من 740 وصعد لل 738 ونزل وتسال
انا اعرفك خبير كيف دخولك بدون ستوب وماذا تنتظر اغلق هاهو بنزول 
ولا ارى والله اعلم الا النزول اهدافه بعيده
والخيار لك

----------


## aljameel

اخوتي احاول اساعد الكل بقدر المستطاع 
وها انا وفيت بوعدي لكم اليوم فجراً بأن هديتي لكم لانوم حتى الاغلاق 
اتمنى ما اكتبه الاستفادة المطلقه منه لابد من المخاطرة ولكن اذا الستوب صغير مخاطره بسيطه نوعا ما 
رسائل على الخاص بأمانه من الامس بالمساء لم اتمكن من قرائتها او الرد عليها المشكلة كثيره
فتحتاج وقت وجهد ارجو معذرتي الوقت لا يسعفني ولكن وعد مني بالويكند سارد على الجميع

----------


## mohammed alhag

> اخوتي احاول اساعد الكل بقدر المستطاع 
> وها انا وفيت بوعدي لكم اليوم فجراً بأن هديتي لكم لانوم حتى الاغلاق 
> اتمنى ما اكتبه الاستفادة المطلقه منه لابد من المخاطرة ولكن اذا الستوب صغير مخاطره بسيطه نوعا ما 
> رسائل على الخاص بأمانه من الامس بالمساء لم اتمكن من قرائتها او الرد عليها المشكلة كثيره
> فتحتاج وقت وجهد ارجو معذرتي الوقت لا يسعفني ولكن وعد مني بالويكند سارد على الجميع

  :A110:     :A012:

----------


## سالزبورغ

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0748  من قبل وصيت علية وحددت هدف 1.0800 وذكرت في حال واصل بعد الهدف ذكرت نقطة لا تذكرها تداخلت علي النقاط من كثرة التوصيات انما الاكيد الان بإذن الله 1.0865 مالم يخترقها فهو للنزول اختراقها بيواصل صعود الى ماشاء الله والله اعلم انما هدفنا بإذن الله 1.1000 مابعده خير وبركة ولكن للامانه هدف بعيد والله اعلم  اليوم الحمد لله وصل صعود للـ 1.0796 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  فأنتم راقبوه لو صعد واخترق الهاي 1.0796 من اقرب نقطة يصعد لها للـنقطة 1.0865 بيع بعد تاكد بعدم الاختراق باختراقها كما ذكرت   والستوب للبيع 1.0865   والهدف القناعة بالاول  ومجرد يتاكد هدف سابلغ عنه بإذن الله مالم يصعد فوق الهاي مراقبته وبيع والهاي الحالي الستوب او 1.0780 او ضعو مايناسبكم ويناسب حساباتكم اهم شي ادارة رأس المال بالفوركس هكذا تعلمنا ممن سبقونا   والرجاء الخاص لا للاستعجال والله الموفق  ومن معه الدولار فرنك من بداية التوصية يراقب ماذكرته الان ولا يستعجل بالاغلاق واذا حسابه يسمح بالهدك يعمل عكس الشراء بيع اذا احتار وحين يتاكد يغلق احدهم هو بالنهاية رابح بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا اذا غلطان بنقاط التوصيه الاولى له الان سامحونا   من الصعب البحث عنها الان لا الوقت ولا غيره يساعدني انما تذكرت وإن شاء الله اني اصبت

 السلام عليكم 
مساك الله بالخير يالجميل 
ادري ان الفرحه  مو سيعاك  على قوله اخوانا المصريين   
انت فرحه الفجر  بموضوع كنت تنتظره  سنوات وربي سهله لك  فأحمد الله على هذه النعمه واسأله التوفيق   
اخوي الغالي  انا  كما تعلم من ارباب الاسر الذين لا يجدون  الا اوقاتا قليله للمتابعه  
فهل هناك نقطه او نقاط بالنسبه للدولار فرنك  لو كسرهم سيتحول الوضع  العام من الطلوع الى النزول لاني بكل صراحه  خايف يتبدل الوضع  ولا اجني ربحي  واخرج صفر اليدين  
واسف على ازعاجك

----------


## أبو محمد.

> حلبي انا موصي عليه الان البيع من 740 وصعد لل 738 ونزل وتسال
> انا اعرفك خبير كيف دخولك بدون ستوب وماذا تنتظر اغلق هاهو بنزول 
> ولا ارى والله اعلم الا النزول اهدافه بعيده
> والخيار لك

  لاني ارى الباوند الى 5787 اول هدف ثم الى 5800 والله اعلم مارايك

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر 1.5700   متوقع الصعود للـ 1.5740 تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول  الستوب نقطة الارتداد او اضافة 5 او 10 نقاط ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول المهم راقبه هو صعد للـ 1.5713 هل اكتفى ام يصعد لل 740   هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.5620  لو واصل نزول خليكم فيه وسنتابع سوى بإذن الله  اليوم اتوقع نزول له حتى 1.5570/1.5560    والله الموفق

 ساتكلم عن الكيبل بالشكل العام  اوكي حتى تستفيدو منه اليوم والايام القادمه بإذن الله  من يرغب بالتفاصيل الصغيره يرجع لمشاركات الامس لتوصية الكيبل وملحقاتها بها التفاصيل  هدفان + هدف من شهر او شهرين وانا اتكلم 1.5865 \1.5635 \1.5130 هما نفسهم لا تغير كما هم لاجديد عليهم الاول من فترة شهر او اقل وصلنا له بالتمام والكمال وارتد منه صحيح  الان والله اعلم سيذهب للهدف الثاني طبعا معه اهداف ملحقه هي ما اتكلم بها بالتوصيه السابقه تصل تقريبا للـ 1.5550 او ابعد بكم نقطة المهم في حال كسر 1.5509 مزيد من النزول والله اعلم اي ارتداد فيكون داخل الهدف الاول والثاني اوكي بمعنى الارتد التصحيحي له يكون تحت الهدف الاول 1.5865 فالتصحيح هو استعادة قواه واخذ مراكز بيع اخرى لمواصلة النزول  الهدف الرابع الرئيسي 1.5275 متى يصل له الله اعلم انما هدف قائم بإذن الله ومن بعده الهدف الاخير  الان المتوقع العام بإن يكون نهاية النزول بشكل عام لا يتجاوز 1.5200 والاحتمال وارد ومع الايام يتبين لنا هل يذهب للهدف الاخير ام لا في حال لم يذهب له فاعرفو الكيبل صعود في صعود حتى يصل للـ 1.7000 والله اعلم طبعا ياخذ وقت ومد وجزر ممكن عام او اقل او اكثر الله اعلم  والتوقع الاخر والله اعلم بأن ينزل للهدف الاخير ولا يتجاوز نزوله 1.5000 او تجاوز بسيط ثم يصعد لهدف 1.6800 والله اعلم وكما ذكرت بالسابق نفس الشي عام اكثر اقل الله اعلم  بالنهاية هل تستفيدو من كذا معلومة اما لا الله اعلم اتوقع قلة منكم والاخرين ما يهمه هو 50 او 100 نقطة وبس يقول بنفسه كلام في كلام ولايحب الشرح طبعا فيه من يقول ابومروان مبالغ او غيره اقول ارجع للسابق من شهرين اقل اكثر لا اتذكر  الاهداف الثلاثه الرئيسيه  تكلمت بهم اكثر من 50 مرة ممكن بكل توصية نتوقع نزول اذكرهم وذكرت مجرد نصل للـ 1.5635 يتولد لنا هدف اخر 1.5130 واحتمال اهداف اخرى والله اعلم كم نزل اليوم 1.5652 مالم يصل  للـ 1.5635 لايتولد الهدف الاخير كم فرق بينهم 17 نقطة تصدقو اما لا هذا مالدي فانا مجتهد اصيب واخطي انما ما ذكرته بالمشاركه الحاليه للهدف العام للاستفادة منه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## nofalt

> ساتكلم عن الكيبل بالشكل العام  اوكي حتى تستفيدو منه اليوم والايام القادمه بإذن الله  من يرغب بالتفاصيل الصغيره يرجع لمشاركات الامس لتوصية الكيبل وملحقاتها بها التفاصيل  هدفان + هدف من شهر او شهرين وانا اتكلم 1.5865 \1.5635 \1.5130 هما نفسهم لا تغير كما هم لاجديد عليهم الاول من فترة شهر او اقل وصلنا له بالتمام والكمال وارتد منه صحيح  الان والله اعلم سيذهب للهدف الثاني طبعا معه اهداف ملحقه هي ما اتكلم بها بالتوصيه السابقه تصل تقريبا للـ 1.5550 او ابعد بكم نقطة المهم في حال كسر 1.5509 مزيد من النزول والله اعلم اي ارتداد فيكون داخل الهدف الاول والثاني اوكي بمعنى الارتد التصحيحي له يكون تحت الهدف الاول 1.5865 فالتصحيح هو استعادة قواه واخذ مراكز بيع اخرى لمواصلة النزول  الهدف الرابع الرئيسي 1.5275 متى يصل له الله اعلم انما هدف قائم بإذن الله ومن بعده الهدف الاخير  الان المتوقع العام بإن يكون نهاية النزول بشكل عام لا يتجاوز 1.5200 والاحتمال وارد ومع الايام يتبين لنا هل يذهب للهدف الاخير ام لا في حال لم يذهب له فاعرفو الكيبل صعود في صعود حتى يصل للـ 1.7000 والله اعلم طبعا ياخذ وقت ومد وجزر ممكن عام او اقل او اكثر الله اعلم  والتوقع الاخر والله اعلم بأن ينزل للهدف الاخير ولا يتجاوز نزوله 1.5000 او تجاوز بسيط ثم يصعد لهدف 1.6800 والله اعلم وكما ذكرت بالسابق نفس الشي عام اكثر اقل الله اعلم  بالنهاية هل تستفيدو من كذا معلومة اما لا الله اعلم اتوقع قلة منكم والاخرين ما يهمه هو 50 او 100 نقطة وبس يقول بنفسه كلام في كلام ولايحب الشرح طبعا فيه من يقول ابومروان مبالغ او غيره اقول ارجع للسابق من شهرين اقل اكثر لا اتذكر  الاهداف الثلاثه الرئيسيه  تكلمت بهم اكثر من 50 مرة ممكن بكل توصية نتوقع نزول اذكرهم وذكرت مجرد نصل للـ 1.5635 يتولد لنا هدف اخر 1.5130 واحتمال اهداف اخرى والله اعلم كم نزل اليوم 1.5652 مالم يصل  للـ 1.5635 لايتولد الهدف الاخير كم فرق بينهم 17 نقطة تصدقو اما لا هذا مالدي فانا مجتهد اصيب واخطي انما ما ذكرته بالمشاركه الحاليه للهدف العام للاستفادة منه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 تحليل رائع اخي الكريم 
اعتقد ان الصبر على الاهداف الكبيرة لا احد يستطيع ان يتحملها الا من كان خبير في التجارة

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> مساك الله بالخير يالجميل 
> ادري ان الفرحه مو سيعاك على قوله اخوانا المصريين  
> انت فرحه الفجر بموضوع كنت تنتظره سنوات وربي سهله لك فأحمد الله على هذه النعمه واسأله التوفيق   
> اخوي الغالي انا كما تعلم من ارباب الاسر الذين لا يجدون الا اوقاتا قليله للمتابعه  
> فهل هناك نقطه او نقاط بالنسبه للدولار فرنك لو كسرهم سيتحول الوضع العام من الطلوع الى النزول لاني بكل صراحه خايف يتبدل الوضع ولا اجني ربحي واخرج صفر اليدين  
> واسف على ازعاجك

 ساكتب لك نقطة ولست متاكد منها انما لو كسرت ثم ارتد ابشر بإحسن منها بإذن الله انا عملت تست اليوم له في حال نزل ممكن 1.0680 او 1.0700  ولست متاكد منها  الشي الوحيد المتاكد منه اقولك البد به سعودية بحته وطبق ما بالمشاركة الاخيرة له فاذا اخترق بتاخذ منه 1.100000000 اذا نقصت بعض الشي سامحنا  واذا اخترق 1.1021 البد به ولكل حادث حديث بالنهاية صاعد وين مايكون ونازل للــ 1.0200 تقريبا قابله للزيادة والنقصان اي ارتداد حالي او قبل الهدف العام له والله اعلم كما ذكرت النقطة 1.0865 يكون ارتداد والله اعلم لايتجاوز 1.0506  ولا اتوقع يصلها حتى يصل هدفه العام  كسر 1.0506 او اغلق يوم تحتها بيروح للـ 1.0200 تقريبا قابلة للزيادة والنقصان وضع في بالك كسر 1.0200 هاتشوفه بمشارف 9600 والله اعلم انا شرحت لك تفصيل لانك اعجبتني تمسكك به واشكرك على الثقة فممكن الاستفادة من الشرح الحالي لتستفيد منه كتحليل تقوم به طبعا اذا توفقنا به كما هو مشروح هو اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى والله يرزقك ويرزقنا جميعا أمين يارب العالمين اوعدك بتاخذ منه الف نقطة غصب عن السومريكا

----------


## aljameel

> تحليل رائع اخي الكريم 
> اعتقد ان الصبر على الاهداف الكبيرة لا احد يستطيع ان يتحملها الا من كان خبير في التجارة

 هلا اخي شرفني مرورك
لا اقصد اهداف بعيده انما الاستفاده كاتجاه عام
كتحليل للشخص نفسه

----------


## aljameel

ما هذه الشمعات ليموزين ماشاء الله 
اكيد اليورو عنده خبر

----------


## aljameel

راقبووو الدولار كندي والله اعلم بمنطقة ارتداد  اتوقع والله اعلم من 650 تقريبا   السعر الحالي 1.0657  من الارتداد وضع الستوب باقل 10 نقاط  مالم يكسر 1.0610 فهو للصعود بإذن الله لهدف 1.0820 واكثر بكثير كما بالتوصية  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> لاني ارى الباوند الى 5787 اول هدف ثم الى 5800 والله اعلم مارايك

 أسف يالحلبي لم انتبه لمشاركتك الا الان  
لا اخي انت لو لاشاهدت توصيتي عليه حددت نقطة 1.5740 كنقطه متوقع يرتد منها  
فوقها كما ذكرت لا اتوقع الا بعد النزول ممكن  
لا استغرابي منك بحكم مشاركاتك السابقه معي اعرف خبرتك  بانك غير واضع استوب 
اخي نصيحة مهما تثق بالتوصية أن من تحليلك او من غيرك بمن تثق به 
لا تعمل الا والستوب واضعه لاي عملية تعمل بها مهما يكن 
اخوك تاجر محكوك ولد تاجر والحويليه تجار  تعلمنا من التجارة او ممن سبوقونا الخسارة بخسارة مربح دائماً اعمل بوقف الخسارة 
جدي لا امي  الله يرحمه ويغفر له  متوفي منذ مايقارب 30 عام لايعرف فوركس ولا غيره علمني من الصغر دائم اعمل بوقف الخسارة مهما بلغت لانه اذا ماعملت بها تكبر خسارتك والله اعلم
يالله خذ من اسرار العيله انفضحنا معكم
الســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــتوب  او وقف الخسارة هو اساس العمل

----------


## مستثمر صغير

اخي ابو مروان  هل المجنون للشراء من الاسعار الحالية  ؟؟؟؟؟؟ بهدف 100 نقطة

----------


## أبو محمد.

بارك الله فيك اخي ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابو مروان  هل المجنون للشراء من الاسعار الحالية ؟؟؟؟؟؟  بهدف 100 نقطة

   هلا اخي  تذكرمرة قلت لك يامستثمر صغير ساتصبح مستثمر كبير  وكنت تسألني عن الكيبل  ليتك سمعت بالنصيحة  والان اقولك سؤالك غريب وعجيب انا موصي بيع المجنون وانت تقول شراء ما فائدة كتابتي وتوصياتي اذا لم تثق بالتوصية كيف تثق بجواب بمن هو كاتب التوصية  سؤال اخر هل الامواج العاليه أثرت بالتوصية او التوصيات الاخرى كالكيبل واليورو ين الاخيره شمعات ليموزين طولها مترين وثلاث   نصيحة لك ولم يقراء المشاركة لا تتنقل بين المواضيع التزم باحدها  والله اني بقراء بمواضيع الان ومن قبل كلام  فرضا عن الكيبل او المجنون وهم من لا يعرفهم او جديد بالسوق  بأنهم خبراء والمشكله فيه من يستشيرهم بيقولو كلام ابعد عن التحليل بعدك عني  ارقام ولا تحليل رقمي  هم بوادي والاتججاه بوادي  فيه رب يراقب فخافو الله مها كانت خبرتك قل ما تعمل به لنفسك انما تتعلم بالاخرين وتضيع عليهم الفرص الاخرى تلو الاخرى  اقسم بالله يصيبني الغثيان حينما اقراء من باب الاطلاع لا اقل ولا اكثر اعجبني ابو ايوب صارم (لا وجود للراى الاخر مكان ) ما اقصده لا تتنقل من موضوع لموضوع التزم بمن تثق به نصيحة لوجه الله تعالى ولا عمرك مابتصير مستثمر كبير

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر 1.5700   متوقع الصعود للـ 1.5740 تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول  الستوب نقطة الارتداد او اضافة 5 او 10 نقاط ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول المهم راقبه هو صعد للـ 1.5713 هل اكتفى ام يصعد لل 740   هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.5620  لو واصل نزول خليكم فيه وسنتابع سوى بإذن الله  اليوم اتوقع نزول له حتى 1.5570/1.5560    والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر ومبرووووك لمن دخل به الحمد لله صعد للـ 1.5738 وارتد والحمد لله وصل هدفه بتوفيق الله من يرغب بالبقاء به والله اعلم باقي به نقاط نبي نعصره للا خير ومن يرغب يجني فهذا شأنه والخيار لكم المهم حجز نصف الربح استوب المهم كما ذكرت كسر 1.5510 للهاوية ومزيد من الاباح انا بتكلم عن اليوم فقط والله الموفق

----------


## قاهر العملات

ما هي رايتك محللنا في اليورو باوند ؟

----------


## osha_ahmed

اخى الجميل ...ربنا يكرمك على مجهودك الكبير ويجزيك الله خيرا عنه وعن علمك..
انا لسه مبتدا بتجارة الفوركس ولكن لى خبرة بسيطة بالتحليل الفنى من خلال سوق الأسهم  
واريد ان اتعلم منك اخى العزيز فلتكن انت استاذى..ومعلمى ..وربنا يجزيك خير عن زكاة العلم...

----------


## aljameel

> راقبووو الدولار كندي والله اعلم بمنطقة ارتداد  اتوقع والله اعلم من 650 تقريبا   السعر الحالي 1.0657  من الارتداد وضع الستوب باقل 10 نقاط  مالم يكسر 1.0610 فهو للصعود بإذن الله لهدف 1.0820 واكثر بكثير كما بالتوصية   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر ومبروك لمن دخل به الحمد لله توفقنا به لم يتجاوز 1.0642 وارتد صعودا  كم الان فوق 1.0700 وهذه للمرة الثالثه يكتب لنا التوفيق رب العالمين وبستوب صغير اليوم وامس واول امس  الحمد لله والشكر له وحده الان من دخل به و يرغب بالبقاء به يتركه للاسبوع القادم والله اعلم به خير كبير وبامكانكم الرجوع للتوصية علية بها التفاصيل  ومن يرغب يجني فله الخيار والله الموفق

----------


## fawzy00

ايه رايك في الملكي اخي عندي بيع فيه

----------


## adnan774

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر ومبروك لمن دخل به الحمد لله توفقنا به لم يتجاوز 1.0642 وارتد صعودا  كم الان فوق 1.0700 وهذه للمرة الثالثه يكتب لنا التوفيق رب العالمين وبستوب صغير اليوم وامس واول امس  الحمد لله والشكر له وحده الان من دخل به و يرغب بالبقاء به يتركه للاسبوع القادم والله اعلم به خير كبير وبامكانكم الرجوع للتوصية علية بها التفاصيل  ومن يرغب يجني فله الخيار والله الموفق

 
الحمد لله لحقت عليه عند 1.0660 والحين رايح في الربح ولله الحمد 
ممكن اعرف هل له اهداف اكثر من 1.0810 ؟ 
ولك مني كل احترام وتقدير

----------


## Don Jwan

احمدك يا يارب وشكرا ابو مروان على كل شي

----------


## فارس نواف

السلام عليكم 
ابو مروان ما رايك وتصورك للمجنون الان
انا اتوقع النزول 
واريد ان ااكد او انفي 
والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> ابو مروان ما رايك وتصورك للمجنون الان
> انا اتوقع النزول 
> واريد ان ااكد او انفي 
> والله يعطيك العافيه

 هلا اخي أسف على التاخير كنت بعيد عن الجهاز
سارفع التوصية وساذككر بها ما اراه والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 140.47  والله اعلم نازل وهدف النزول بإذن الله 138.55 المهم مراقبته عند الهدف النقطة 138.49 اذا كسرها خليكم فيه تمسكو به وبإذن الله نتابع سوياً اهدافه والله اعلم بيطفح الحساب منها   في حال لم تكسر شراء والستوب 138.48 ونفس الشي خليكم فيه حتى يطفح الحساب منه والله اعلم  البيع بعد مراقبته في حال صعد ولا للاستعجال لان الستوب كبير  يفضل البيع لو صعد من اقرب نقطة للستوب   الستوب 141.40  او ضعو مايناسبكم    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> المجنون فوق 140.20 متوقع يصعد اما للـ 141 او 141.20 ومنها ينزل   لو نزل الان تحت 140.20 والله اعلم بيواصل نزول  لو صعد فوق 141.22 يجب الحذر احتمال يخترق الستوب واحتمال لا  راقبوه هذه معطيات صغيرة لعلها تفيد بالتوصية عليه  المهم لو صعد والله اعلم النقطة 141.20 نقطة جيدة للبيع بعد تاكد ما يواصل صعود   والله الموفق

    اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر ومبرووووك لمن دخل به الحمد لله صعد كما توقعت للـ 141.16 وارتد نزولاً ولازال الهدف قائم بإذن الله  وللامانه متوقع كسر 138.49 والله اعلم واهدافه بعد الكسر والله اعلم  135\134\133.60 فمن يرغب البقاء به للاسبوع القادم في حال لم ينزل لهدفه اليوم وهو الافضل والله اعلم ومن يرغب يراقب حتى الاقفال والخيار لكم المتوقع الوصول للهدف وكسر 138.49 ومواصلة النزول  للـ 137.80 و 137 واحتمال 136 اوقريب منها  ثم يرتد للتصحيح لمواصلة النزول والله اعلم وسابلغ به اول باول بإذن الله وتوفيقه ولكن لا بد اخذ حساب بانه مايكسر 138.49 ولكن الكسر هو الغالب حتى اللحظة والله اعلم لاني ارى اهداف تحتها  والنقطة 138.49  كسرها هي تاكيد لموجه عامه هدفها 134\135 مالم تكسر لا تاكيد للموجه  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله لحقت عليه عند 1.0660 والحين رايح في الربح ولله الحمد 
> ممكن اعرف هل له اهداف اكثر من 1.0810 ؟ 
> ولك مني كل احترام وتقدير

 والله واعلم له اهداف ابعد بإذن الله  850 و 900 و 970 واعلى منهم قد توصله للـ 1.10000
والله اعلم وساكتب له ملحق للتوصية بالويكند إن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للمجنون واليورو ين لا للتفريط بهم والله اعلم واهدافهم تحت بهم مئات النقاط بإذن الله ولاخوف الان على التوصيتان واهدافهم المذكوره بهم والله اعلم هل امواج السوق قبل كم ساعة شمعات ليموزين بمعدل 200 نقطة فوق تحت هل تأثرت التوصيات  أنا بطمئنكم والخيار لكم بالنهاية انا مجتهد الصواب والخطى وارد  والله الموفق  نسيت الله يسامحني  اشكركم على المباركة والشكر على توصية الكيبل بعد وصلها للهدف بالملي وفوقهم كم بوسه بس للتذكير ورجاء خاص لا احد يكتب لا شكر ولا مباركة الله يغنيني عنكم

----------


## أبو محمد.

مارايك الان بالباوند دولار هل انتهى اليوم من تحت مارايك

----------


## nofalt

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر ومبرووووك لمن دخل به الحمد لله صعد كما توقعت للـ 141.16 وارتد نزولاً ولازال الهدف قائم بإذن الله  وللامانه متوقع كسر 138.49 والله اعلم واهدافه بعد الكسر والله اعلم  135\134\133.60 فمن يرغب البقاء به للاسبوع القادم في حال لم ينزل لهدفه اليوم وهو الافضل والله اعلم ومن يرغب يراقب حتى الاقفال والخيار لكم المتوقع الوصول للهدف وكسر 138.49 ومواصلة النزول  للـ 137.80 و 137 واحتمال 136 اوقريب منها  ثم يرتد للتصحيح لمواصلة النزول والله اعلم وسابلغ به اول باول بإذن الله وتوفيقه ولكن لا بد اخذ حساب بانه مايكسر 138.49 ولكن الكسر هو الغالب حتى اللحظة والله اعلم لاني ارى اهداف تحتها  والنقطة 138.49  كسرها هي تاكيد لموجه عامه هدفها 134\135 مالم تكسر لا تاكيد للموجه  والله الموفق[/center]

 ماشاء الله عليك اخي الكريم 
تحليل ولا اروع  
هل يمكن ان ترشدنا عن طريقة تجارتك وعلى ماذا تعتمد في تجارتك في الفوركس وشكرا
بصراحة ياريت تابعتك من زمان فعلا انك مكسب

----------


## aymanforex

ياريت نظرتك على اليورو- دولار يا ابو مروان

----------


## سالزبورغ

> ساكتب لك نقطة ولست متاكد منها انما لو كسرت ثم ارتد ابشر بإحسن منها بإذن الله  انا عملت تست اليوم له في حال نزل ممكن 1.0680 او 1.0700  ولست متاكد منها  الشي الوحيد المتاكد منه اقولك البد به سعودية بحته وطبق ما بالمشاركة الاخيرة له فاذا اخترق بتاخذ منه 1.100000000 اذا نقصت بعض الشي سامحنا  واذا اخترق 1.1021 البد به ولكل حادث حديث بالنهاية صاعد وين مايكون ونازل للــ 1.0200 تقريبا قابله للزيادة والنقصان اي ارتداد حالي او قبل الهدف العام له والله اعلم كما ذكرت النقطة 1.0865 يكون ارتداد والله اعلم لايتجاوز 1.0506 ولا اتوقع يصلها حتى يصل هدفه العام كسر 1.0506 او اغلق يوم تحتها بيروح للـ 1.0200 تقريبا قابلة للزيادة والنقصان وضع في بالك كسر 1.0200 هاتشوفه بمشارف 9600 والله اعلم انا شرحت لك تفصيل لانك اعجبتني تمسكك به واشكرك على الثقة فممكن الاستفادة من الشرح الحالي لتستفيد منه كتحليل تقوم به طبعا اذا توفقنا به كما هو مشروح هو اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى والله يرزقك ويرزقنا جميعا أمين يارب العالمين اوعدك بتاخذ منه الف نقطة غصب عن السومريكا

  
تسلم يا ورد   :Regular Smile:  
اذن امامي نقطتين تحدد اتجاة الصفقه اما اختراق 0865 للوصول للهدف الكلي بالنسبه لي وهو 1100 او كسر 0506  لتحول الاتجاة العام من الصعود الى النزول وهنا راح اكتفي من الشراء 
وربي يتمم لك فرحتك على خير يا رب

----------


## mohammed alhag

الباوند والمجنون حققوا الاهداف  
الف مبروك ما شاء الله عليك أخي الجميل مبدع   
شكرا جزيلا على جهودك   
تحياتي الحاره

----------


## FXZM

اخواني الخبراء ماهو وضع اليورو دولار؟

----------


## رشدي

> ما فائدة كتابتي وتوصياتي اذا لم تثق بالتوصية كيف تثق بجواب بمن هو كاتب التوصية    نصيحة لك ولم يقراء المشاركة لا تتنقل بين المواضيع التزم باحدها   والله اني بقراء بمواضيع الان ومن قبل كلام فرضا عن الكيبل او المجنون وهم من لا يعرفهم او جديد بالسوق بأنهم خبراء والمشكله فيه من يستشيرهم بيقولو كلام ابعد عن التحليل بعدك عني    ارقام ولا تحليل رقمي هم بوادي والاتججاه بوادي    فيه رب يراقب فخافو الله    مها كانت خبرتك قل ما تعمل به لنفسك انما تتعلم بالاخرين  وتضيع عليهم الفرص الاخرى تلو الاخرى    اقسم بالله يصيبني الغثيان حينما اقراء من باب الاطلاع لا اقل ولا اكثر   اعجبني ابو ايوب صارم  (لا وجود للراى الاخر مكان )  ما اقصده لا تتنقل من موضوع لموضوع   التزم بمن تثق به   نصيحة لوجه الله تعالى  ولا عمرك مابتصير مستثمر كبير ولا صغير

 كلامك حكم والصبر جميل يا احلى جميل  بارك الله فيك

----------


## adnan774

استاذ ابومروان  لك كل تحية  
يا ريت لو تعطيني رأيك في العملات التالية : 
المجنون وصل الى نقطة 138.45 واخترقها الى 138.28 ثم ارتد ووصل الى 139.65 هل تتوقع سيكون للنزول ام للارتفاع ووصولة الى مناطق 140  
الدولار -كندي رجع الى منطقة 1.0699 من بعد ما وصل 1.0770 هل تتوقع ارتفاعه مرة ثانية الى اهدافة 1.0850

----------


## sniper84

اخى الجميل هل نتابع نفس التوصيات المعلن عنها يوم الجمعة فيما يتعلق بالكيبل والمجنون واليورو ين ام يوجد توصيات جديدة نتبعها يوم الاثنيين

----------


## محمود1

اخي ابو مروان , الاسترالي دولار صعد قبل 0.8550 وانا سكرت الصفقة عند 0.8580   والحمدلله اولا وشكرا على تحليلك للاسترالي دولار الذي وفقنا الله فيه .  كتحليل للاسترالي دولار على ما يبدو انه انهى الموجة الخامسة من الاولى على الديلي والله اعلم   وقد يصحح الان , ام انك تتوقع موجة هابطة اخرى من مستويات 0.8740 ونفس الهدف او اكثر   الى حدود   0.8300  ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## رشدي

وينك يا جميل

----------


## nasser123

وينك يا استاذ جميل

----------


## osha_ahmed

مستنينك  يا غالى

----------


## osha_ahmed

> راقبو الان الباوند فرنك السعر الحالي 1.6861  والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.6845 فهو بيصعد  كسرها ساحدد نقطة اخرى  لمن يرغب به دخول شراء  المهم المراقبه بالاول لاني كتبتها على عجل بدون تاكيد 100% لا للاستعجال واذا تاكدت سابلغ بها بإذن الله  والله الموفق

 ايه رأيك يا باشا دلوقتى ...ماهى انسب نقطة شراء من اقرب الدعوم 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## adnan774

*أبو مروان لك كل احترام وتقدير  
وعسى يكون المانع خير ان شاء الله*

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا منتظر معاكم اخونا ابومروان وادعوا الله معي ان يكون الغياب بسبب اقل من عادي وان يكون المانع خيرا ان شاء الله
بنتظارك ياجميل يابو الجمايل ..

----------


## Don Jwan

اللهم احفظ ابو مروان من كل شر وارزقه الصحة والعافية

----------


## osha_ahmed

اخى الجميل انت فين يا غالى   
نحن بأنتظارك ...ترجع لنا بالسلامة

----------


## سالزبورغ

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
تفائلوا بالخير تجدوه 
ان شاء الله المانع خير  
قد يكون مسافر او مشغول 
والمشغول لا يشغل 
حياكم الله

----------


## solo90515

جزاك الله الخير يالجميل
هل ممكن نظرة على اليورو دولار وهل هو الى مزيد من الهبوط

----------


## منى شعير

السلام عليكم أخي الفاضل, ما رأي حضرتك بالمجنون الآن ؟؟؟ أري أن هناك فرصة للهبوط  حاول أكثر من مرة كسر 139.70 و لم يستطع كسرها لأعلي هل الهبوط أولي؟؟ ان شاء الله من وجهة نظري أري أنه هناك فرصة للهبوط مرة أخري. شكرا لردك الكريم

----------


## alshryan

اللهم احفظ ابو مروان وافتح له أبواب الرزق في كل مكان واعده الينا سالما غانما

----------


## inzaghi18

وينك يا جميل؟؟

----------


## osha_ahmed

طال غيابك يا غالى  
نحن بأنتظارك

----------


## رشدي

ترجع بالسلامة يا جميل  
ما تطول الغيبة

----------


## abo-ali

السلام عليكم  
ان شاء الله يكون المانع خير

----------


## osha_ahmed

لعل المانع خيرا  
اخى الجميل

----------


## nasser123

ان شاء الله يكون خير

----------


## ام كرار

طالت الغيبه ابو مروان 
عسى المانع خير

----------


## adnan774

ان شاء الله بيرجع بالسلامة  
وكلنا بإنتظاره

----------


## سالزبورغ

لو فيه احد بيعرف رقمه يا ريت يتصل عليه ويطمنا

----------


## aymanforex

وينك يا غالى من غيرك متبهدلين والله 
الحسابات كلها طفحت خسارة يا جميل 
بنتظار عودتك الكريمة نعوض شوية

----------


## محمود1

غياب الاستاذ جميل عن المنتدى   يعني غياب البسمة والامل والتفاؤل

----------


## شريفي

دوما في المقدمه  يرفع احتراما للاخ بومروان   رفع الله قدره دنيا وآخره

----------


## soliter

> الاستاذ الفاضل ابومروان
>    حمد لله على سلامتك من السفر ومرحبا بعودتك لاحبائك واتمنى ان اتشرف بمعرفتك حينما تأتى الى القاهره و  معلش انا  كنت مضطر ارسل لك رساله عن طريق جارك

 الاخ العذيذ beshay  
اعتقد انك انت الوحيد الى تقدر تطمنا على الاخ  ابو مروان  
فى انتظارك

----------


## yousef414

لأول مرة أتحدث هنا، الأمر متعلق كثيرا بمن تعلقوا بطريقك نحو النجاح
فلا تنقطع، كي لا يغرق الجميع
كن كما كنت......... ربانًا...... فليس من يحسن توجيه الدفة غيرك
الضباب ملأ الأرجاء... والرؤية قاتمة
لك الودّ أجمعه... فعد غانما.

----------


## Don Jwan

يا راد يوسف على يعقوب، يا كاشف ضر ايوب، يا غافر ذنب داود، يا رافع عيسى بن مريم من ايدي اليهود، يا مجيب نداء يونس في الظلمات، يا مصطفي موسى بالكلمات، يا من غفر لآدم خطيئته، ورفع ادريس برحمته، يا من نجأ نوحاً من الغرق، يا من اهلك عاداً الاولى وثمود فما ابقى وقوم نوح من قبل انهم كانوا هم اظلم واطغى، والمؤتفكة اهوى، يا من دمر على قوم لوط، ودمدم على قوم شعيب. يا من اتخذ ابراهيم خليلاً، يا من اتخذ موسى كليماً، واتخذ محمداً صلى الله عليه وعليهم اجمعين خليلاً وحبيباً. يا مؤتي لقمان الحكمة، والواهب سليمان ملكاً لا ينبغي لأحد من بعده، يا من نصر ذا القرنين على الملوك والجبابرة، يا من اعطى الخضر الحياة، ورد ليوشع نور الشمس بعد غروبها، يا من ربط على قلب ام موسى، واحصن فرج مريم بنت عمران، يا من حصن يحيي بن زكريا من الذنب، وسكن على موسى الغضب، يا من بشر زكريا بيحيي، يا من فدي اسماعيل من الذبح، يا من قبل قربان هابيل وجعل اللعنة على قابيل، يا هازم الاحزاب، اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد، وعلى جميع المرسلين، والملائكة المقربين، واهل طاعتك اجمعين. اسئلك بكل مسألة سأل بها احد ممن رضيت عنه، فحتمت له على الاجابة، يا الله يا الله يا الله، يا رحمن يا رحيم، يا رحمن يا رحيم، يا رحمن يا رحيم، يا ذا الجلال والاكرام رحيم، يا ذا الجلال والاكرام رحيم، يا ذا الجلال والاكرام   اللهم ارجع ابو مروان سالما غانما واحفظه من كل شر

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم اخوتي والله لدي مشاغل كثيرة تحول بين اتواجد معكم باستمرار فارجو معذرتي وشاكر ثقتكم بي  ساكتب لكم على عجل بإإذن الله اني افيدكم بها  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5699  المتوقع والله اعلم الصعود للــ 1.5800 كهدف بإذن الله   ومن يرغب به يضع الستووب اللو اليوم 1.5648 او يضع الستوب المناسب له  منها احتمال يصعد بعض الشي المهم تحت 1.5900 ومنها يرتد نزول  او من الهدف 1.5800 يرتد نزول لهدف بإذن الله 1.5430  الصعود فوق 1.5900 سيدخلنا والله اعلم بموجه صاعده على المدى القريب  انا كتبت لكم ما اراه بالوقت الحالي وإن شاء الله الاسبوع القادم لنا لقاء   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

باقي الاجواز والله لم اتابع اي منهم بالوقت الحالي 
ارجو معذرتي مقدما 
وهم على العموم اما مع الكيبل او عكسه

----------


## ام كرار

مشكور  اخي 
بارك الله فيك
والحمد لله على السلامه

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم اخوتي والله لدي مشاغل كثيرة تحول بين اتواجد معكم باستمرار فارجو معذرتي وشاكر ثقتكم بي  ساكتب لكم على عجل بإإذن الله اني افيدكم بها  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5699  المتوقع والله اعلم الصعود للــ 1.5800 كهدف بإذن الله   ومن يرغب به يضع الستووب اللو اليوم 1.5648 او يضع الستوب المناسب له  منها احتمال يصعد بعض الشي المهم تحت 1.5900 ومنها يرتد نزول  او من الهدف 1.5800 يرتد نزول لهدف بإذن الله 1.5430  الصعود فوق 1.5900 سيدخلنا والله اعلم بموجه صاعده على المدى القريب  انا كتبت لكم ما اراه بالوقت الحالي وإن شاء الله الاسبوع القادم لنا لقاء    والله الموفق

   الاغلاق الان ولو بخسارة بسيطه 10 نقاط  او اذا ارتد صعود اخاف مايوقف الا عند 400 والله اعلم

----------


## soliter

> الاغلاق الان ولو بخسارة بسيطه 10 نقاط  او اذا ارتد صعود اخاف مايوقف الا عند 400 والله اعلم

 حمدله على السلامه يا غالى  
تقصد ارتدد نزول يوصل ال 400 ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## solo90515

ايش رايك يالجميل هوا ارتد صعود نبقى على الشراء

----------


## soliter

لو ارتدد من هنا صعودا هيروح للهدف 1.5822 
ولو كسر الو احتمال والله اعلم .  1.5445
والله تعالى اعلى واعلام

----------


## aljameel

> حمدله على السلامه يا غالى   تقصد ارتدد نزول يوصل ال 400 ؟؟؟؟؟

 اقصد تزول والله اعلم لهدف بإذن الله 1.5430    

> ايش رايك يالجميل هوا ارتد صعود نبقى على الشراء

 لا اخي انا ذكرت الاغلاق الله يهديك

----------


## محمود1

استاذ جميل الحمدلله على السلامة   مرة اخرى يتدخل التحليل الاساسي ويهبط الجنيه دولار  حيث كان لديه هدف الى  1.5790

----------


## soliter

> اقصد تزول والله اعلم لهدف بإذن الله 1.5430

 تمام يا ابو مروان 
 انا كنت بايعه مع النزول وقفلت  
عند 1.5655  
مش عارف هو بيحاول الصعود مره اخرى
 والله اعلم 
ما رايك فى الشراء من هنا والاستوب لو اليوم +10نقط ؟؟؟

----------


## دولاراتي

> تمام يا ابو مروان 
>  انا كنت بايعه مع النزول وقفلت  
> عند 1.5655  
> مش عارف هو بيحاول الصعود مره اخرى
>  والله اعلم 
> ما رايك فى الشراء من هنا والاستوب لو اليوم +10نقط ؟؟؟

 عذراً على المداخلة
الرجل قال خروج....
وان كنت مصمم على الدخول شراء 
فالاستوب الاقوى هو 1.5623
 مع فرق الاسبريد

----------


## soliter

> عذراً على المداخلة
> الرجل قال خروج....
> وان كنت مصمم على الدخول شراء 
> فالاستوب الاقوى هو 1.5623
>  مع فرق الاسبريد

 
بكل هدواء   :Wink Smile:  
انا كنت استفسر فقط  
ولست مصمم :Cry Smile:

----------


## aljameel

ما اعرف السبب على الاصرار على الشراء انا اغلقت الشراء على نقطة الدخول او قريب منها  لا ارى الا النزول وهدف بإذن الله 1.5430 والله اعلم والخيار لكم   والمجنون والله اعلم سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 136.70 راقبوه وضعو الستوب المناسب لكم المهم صغير  السعر الحالي 140.22  راقبو ولا تستعجلو   والله الموفق  وبالنهاية انا مجتهد اصيب واخطى

----------


## محمود1

اخي الجميل يبدو ان البنك البريطاني قاد الجنيه الى الاسفل ويستهدف  1.5570  وانا معك في البيع الى الهدف الثاني ان شاءالله  1.5430 والمقاومة  عند 1.57

----------


## أروى4

طيب اليورو و الاسترالى؟

----------


## ربحان خسران

اخي العزيز aljameel  
ممكن تحليل اليورو دولار و هدف النزول اليوم   
عندي عمليه مفتوحه بيع والهدف 1.3700 
تحياتي يا غالي

----------


## aljameel

> طيب اليورو و الاسترالى؟

 اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5680 
مالم يكسر 1.5660 والله اعلم صاعد

----------


## aljameel

> اخي العزيز aljameel  
> ممكن تحليل اليورو دولار و هدف النزول اليوم  
> عندي عمليه مفتوحه بيع والهدف 1.3700 
> تحياتي يا غالي

 والله اعلم لو نزل تحت 1.3700 وكسر اللو اليومي 
هدفه بإذن الله 1.3500

----------


## adnan774

أبو مروان  
ممكن رأيك للاسترالي - دولار  
هل هو للنزول ام للصعود  
وكم هدف النزول او الصعود؟ 
ولك التحية

----------


## ربحان خسران

> والله اعلم لو نزل تحت 1.3700 وكسر اللو اليومي 
> هدفه بإذن الله 1.3500

  جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان  
> ممكن رأيك للاسترالي - دولار  
> هل هو للنزول ام للصعود  
> وكم هدف النزول او الصعود؟ 
> ولك التحية

 والله اعلم تحت الهاي اليوم او 8813 له هدف نازل  
الهدف بكسر اللو  الله بإذن الله 8470/8500

----------


## قاهر العملات

خطاب بيرنانكي بعد دقيقتين

----------


## الجسور

> والله اعلم تحت الهاي اليوم او 8813 له هدف نازل  
> الهدف بكسر اللو الله بإذن الله 8470/8500

 السلام عليكم 
استاذي الكريم لا اعرف هل ستتذكرني ام لا 
المعرف السابق لي هو forex rising  كيف حالك 
بالنسبة للاسترالي دولار الا تتفق معي ان نقطة 8747 هي الفيصل والمحور حسب الاغلاق اليومي 
لانها تمثل فايبو 23 للموجد الاخيره وكذلك دعم قوي جدا 
فعليه ان الاغلاق اليومي سيحدد التوجه اذا تحت هذا الرقم فهو للنزول واذا فوقه فهو ان شاء الله للصعود

----------


## aljameel

> خطاب بيرنانكي بعد دقيقتين

  
جزاك الله خير 
لا اعرف بالنسبة للخطاب يصعد بالكيبل او ينزل به
ولكن ولو صعد 100 بيع والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> استاذي الكريم لا اعرف هل ستتذكرني ام لا 
> المعرف السابق لي هو forex rising كيف حالك 
> بالنسبة للاسترالي دولار الا تتفق معي ان نقطة 8747 هي الفيصل والمحور حسب الاغلاق اليومي 
> لانها تمثل فايبو 23 للموجد الاخيره وكذلك دعم قوي جدا 
> فعليه ان الاغلاق اليومي سيحدد التوجه اذا تحت هذا الرقم فهو للنزول واذا فوقه فهو ان شاء الله للصعود

 هلا اخي حياك الله 
اذا تقصد النقطة التي ذكرتها ها هي كسرها 
اخي والله اعلم هو صعد للتصحيح وكنت رديت على احد الاخوان الاسبوع الماضي عن صعوده للتصحيح ومن ثم نزول  
واتذكر اني ذكرت فوق 8815 اخذ الحذر تحتها نزول وايصعود فهو صعود تصحيحي والله اعلم

----------


## قاهر العملات

بعد اذن الاخ الجميل
اليورو دولار بكسره للنقطة 700 اصبحت الطريق الان معبدة جنوبا باهداف لا تقل عن 100 نقطة

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم  بإذن الله عند وصله للهدف 1.5430 لا اعرف متى يصل اليوم اوغدا  المهم ممكن اكون متواجد او غير متواجد هذه معلومات تقريبيه تفيدكم والله اعلم  من الهدف او اقل من الهدف متوقع يصعد صعود تصحيحي والله اعلم لمواصلة النزول  الصعود غالبا ما يكون عند 1.5650 او 1.5800 تقريبا   المهم فوق 1.5360 + - تقريبا متوقع صعود والله اعلم   فانتم راقبوه النقطة التي يرتد منها هي الستوب للشراء بعد تاكد من الارتداد  لو واصل نزول سوف يذهب لهدف 1.5275 بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم

----------


## أروى4

الباوند فرنك ما اخباره؟

----------


## Don Jwan

اللّـهُمَّ بِحَقِّ الْعَرْشِ وَمنْ عَلاهُ،وَبِحَقِّ الْوَحْي وَمَنْ اَوْحاهُ، وَبِحَقِّ النَّبِيِّ وَمَنْ نَبَّاَهُ،وَبِحَقِّ الْبَيْتِ وَمَنْ بَناهُ، يا سامِعَ كُلِّ صَوْت، يا جامِعَ كُلِّ فَوْت،يا بارِئَ النُّفُوسِ بَعْدَ الْمَوْتِ، صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّد وآهل بَيْتِهِ، وآتِناوَجَميعَ الْمُؤْمِنينَ وَالْمُؤْمِناتِ فِي مَشارِقِ الأرض وَمَغارِبِها فَرَجاًمِنْ عِنْدِكَ عاجِلاً بِشَهادَةِ اَنْ لا اِلـهَ إلا اللهُ، واَنَّ مُحَمَّداًعَبْدُكَ وَرَسُولُكَ صَلّى اللهُ عَليْهِ وَآلِهِ وَعَلى ذُرِّيَّتِهِالطَّيِّبينَ الطّاهِرِينَ وَسَلَّمَ تَسْليماً كَثيراً .

----------


## aymanforex

> الكيبل والله اعلم  بإذن الله عند وصله للهدف 1.5430 لا اعرف متى يصل اليوم اوغدا  المهم ممكن اكون متواجد او غير متواجد هذه معلومات تقريبيه تفيدكم والله اعلم  من الهدف او اقل من الهدف متوقع يصعد صعود تصحيحي والله اعلم لمواصلة النزول  الصعود غالبا ما يكون عند 1.5650 او 1.5800 تقريبا   المهم فوق 1.5360 + - تقريبا متوقع صعود والله اعلم   فانتم راقبوه النقطة التي يرتد منها هي الستوب للشراء بعد تاكد من الارتداد  لو واصل نزول سوف يذهب لهدف 1.5275 بإذن الله   والله الموفق

  معوضين ان شاء الله يا ابو مروان 
ورجاء تحليلك للكيبل فى الفترة اللى جاية

----------


## soliter

> معوضين ان شاء الله يا ابو مروان 
> ورجاء تحليلك للكيبل فى الفترة اللى جاية

 اخي الكريم الصفقه دي كانت امس  
واغلقنها عل ربح

----------


## alanas

يا إخواني  
مارأيكم بالذهب وإلى أين إتجاهه ؟ 
وشكرا

----------


## منى شعير

ان شاء الله عودا حميدا , أدام الله عزك و كرمك يا أخ جميل

----------


## aljameel

> معوضين ان شاء الله يا ابو مروان 
> ورجاء تحليلك للكيبل فى الفترة اللى جاية

   هلا اخي  الله يعوض على الجميع ولكن لازال في مناطق بيع والله اعلم  بالنسبة للكيبل انا ذكرت النزول وهو عند منطقة 1.5700 ولا زلت اقول للبيع والله اعلم  وهدف النزول بإذن الله 1.5430   والستوب 1.5738 او الهاي   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> يا إخواني  
> مارأيكم بالذهب وإلى أين إتجاهه ؟ 
> وشكرا

 اخي اعتذر منك لقناعتي بحرمته والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0700  لازال للشراء والله اعلم  وهدف اول بإذن الله 1.0895  وهدف ثاني بإذن الله 1.1000 + -   والستوب 1.06866 او اللو اليوم  والله الموفق  المهم مراقبة النقطة 1.0865 يجب اختراقها ومتوقع الاختراق  ولكن لابد من ذكرها في حال لم تخترق ممكن الاستفادة منها كبيع وهي الستوب بعد تاكد بعدم الاختراق والهدف القناعه

----------


## osha_ahmed

حمدلله على السلامة استاذى الجميل ....  
مفتقدينك والله فى ظل تقلبات السوق  
عايزين بقى شرح مفصل للكيبيل ...علشان نتحرك معاه ان شاء الله 
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## هشام الدمرداش

بارك الله فيك 
اليورو ين داخل صفقه بيع من السعر الحالى 122.76ايه رأيك؟
الأستب المناسب ممكن 123.8؟ والهدف ؟

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك 
> اليورو ين داخل صفقه بيع من السعر الحالى 122.76ايه رأيك؟
> الأستب المناسب ممكن 123.8؟ والهدف ؟

 الاسبوع الماضي ذكرت نقطة لا اتذكرها المهم فوق 120 في حال لم تكسر فهو للشراء  
الان الوضع محير نوع ما ممكن بتقول بيع وممكن تقول شراء  
ولكن اتوقع والله اعلم فوق 122.30 الصعود اقرب  
في حال النزول يكون هدفه بإذن الله 119 وله هدف اخر والله اعلم 
في حال الصعود ممكن يوصل 126 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم مارايك باليورو واين افضل منطقة لبيعة وشكرا لك

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

عودا حميدا يأغلى الناس  
بارك الله فيك وفي علمك  
والله يرزقنا وياك

----------


## aljameel

والله مصدع ياشباب وموقادر اركز 
بس يفك الصداع ساجاوب على الكل بإذن الله

----------


## aymanforex

> هلا اخي  الله يعوض على الجميع ولكن لازال في مناطق بيع والله اعلم  بالنسبة للكيبل انا ذكرت النزول وهو عند منطقة 1.5700 ولا زلت اقول للبيع والله اعلم  وهدف النزول بإذن الله 1.5430   والستوب 1.5738 او الهاي    والله الموفق

  حمد لله على سلامتك ان شاء الله هبيع تانى من هذه المناطق بناء على توصياتك الكريمة والى الاهداف ان شاء الله وبارك الله فيك وعوضك على تعبك يا جميل  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  بالنسبة لقروب الين بالرغم بعض منهم معطى اشارة ايجابيه   اقول انا والله اعلم انهم سلبي للكل منهم فاتوقع نزول لهم بمئات النقاط والخيار لكم  فانتم راقبوهم وضعو الستوب المناسب لكم والصبر عليهم لمن يرغب بهم  ساضع لكم احد منهم الفرنك ين  السعر الحالي 83.63  مجرد كسر 83.16 اتوقع بداية رحلة النزول والله اعلم   هدف النزول البعيد بإذن الله 75  انتم خذو منه قناعتكم والله الموفق  ومن يرغب عدم انتظار الكسر يضع الستوب المناسب له او 84.20  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## lionofegypt2020

حبيبى يا ابو مروان حمدالله على سلامتك
ياريت رايك فى اليورو دولار يا ابو مروان والخريطة التفصيليه عليه

----------


## aljameel

> حبيبى يا ابو مروان حمدالله على سلامتك
> ياريت رايك فى اليورو دولار يا ابو مروان والخريطة التفصيليه عليه

  
انا بالاول ذكرت وهو فوق 1.3800  بانه والله اعلم نازل وهدف النزول 1.3500
ونزل للـ 1.3594 وارتد صعود والله اعلم لازال الهدف قائم 
ومتوقع اكثر من الهدف والله اعلم
الان تحت 1.3740 متوقع له نزول والله اعلم فأنت لا تستعجل بالدخول الان راقب من اقرب نقطة يصعد لها لل 740 في حال صعد بيع 
والله الموفق

----------


## beck777

مارأيك بالدولار كندي الى اين هل مازال صعود وفي حال الهبوط هل لديه نقطة دعم قوية فقد هبط بالأمس بصورة حادة ولك جزيل الشكر سيد ابو مروان

----------


## صالح الزحيف

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم    
رضيت بالله ربا ، وبالإسلام دينا ، وبمحمد نبيا    الله إني أسألك علما نافعا ، و رزقا طيبا ، و عملا متقبلا    اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد

----------


## medameda

اسالك عن الباوند دولار لو سمحت ما اتجاهه اليوم الجمعة لانى تشتت للاسف وشارى عند 7500

----------


## beshay

احلى صباح  الى اعز واخلص الرجال من ارض النيل

----------


## osha_ahmed

> حمدلله على السلامة استاذى الجميل ....  
> مفتقدينك والله فى ظل تقلبات السوق  
> عايزين بقى شرح مفصل للكيبيل ...علشان نتحرك معاه ان شاء الله 
> وجزاك الله خيرا

 
مستنيينك يا غالى

----------


## aljameel

> والدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0700  لازال للشراء والله اعلم  وهدف اول بإذن الله 1.0895  وهدف ثاني بإذن الله 1.1000 + -   والستوب 1.06866 او اللو اليوم  والله الموفق  المهم مراقبة النقطة 1.0865 يجب اختراقها ومتوقع الاختراق   ولكن لابد من ذكرها في حال لم تخترق ممكن الاستفادة منها كبيع وهي الستوب بعد تاكد بعدم الاختراق والهدف القناعه

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  وومبروووك لمن دخل به   ولا زال الهداف قائم كما بالمشاركة المرفق  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

ومبرووووووووك الكيبل واليورو وبإذن الله لاهدافهم ومبروووووووك لمن اقتنص قروب الين بالصعود وأستفاد منهم   والحمد لله على كل شي  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> مارأيك بالدولار كندي الى اين هل مازال صعود وفي حال الهبوط هل لديه نقطة دعم قوية فقد هبط بالأمس بصورة حادة ولك جزيل الشكر سيد ابو مروان

 والله اعلم الدولار كندي والدولار فرنك   وين مايروحو مصيرهم بإذن الله   1.1100 بإذن الله ومتوقع اكثر  والله الموفق

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم الباوند ضرب الوقف على5738 اليس كذلك

----------


## aljameel

> اسالك عن الباوند دولار لو سمحت ما اتجاهه اليوم الجمعة لانى تشتت للاسف وشارى عند 7500

 اخي ذكرت توصية عليه  
من امس واليوم بإذن الله هدفه 1.5430 
اما تخصيص يوم لكم يذهب فهذا علمه عند الله سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## soliter

> ومبرووووووووك الكيبل واليورو وبإذن الله لاهدافهم ومبروووووووك لمن اقتنص قروب الين بالصعود وأستفاد منهم   والحمد لله على كل شي  موفقين بإذن الله

 بارك الله لنا ولكم اخى الكريم  
ما النظره على المجنون الان ؟

----------


## aljameel

> مستنيينك يا غالى

 اخي مجرد اشوف فرصة ساتكلم عنه شرح وافي بإذن الله  وكفكره عامه له والله اعلم  اهدافه 1.5430 /1.5275 /1.5130/واحتمال 1.5000 او قريب منها  هذه الاهداف بإذن الله تحت 1.6000 ولا اتوقع يصل لها انما اي تصحيح والله اعلم لا يتعدى 1.5865 صعود والله اعلم وتوقع خاص حين انتهاء من اهدافه سوف يصعد والله اعلم للـ 1.6800 على البعيد  هذه فكره عامه والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم الباوند ضرب الوقف على5738 اليس كذلك

 ياحلبي انا ذكرت اما وضع 1.5738 او الهاي 1.5764 فممكن التصرف مع حاله مثل هذه الحاله لا تحتاج تنويه وخاصة انا الفرق نقطة واحدة الصعود لل 1.5739 وارتد نزول فانا وضعت ستوبان  فاجتهدت والباقي عليكم المرونه  انا بضع ستوبان او ثلاث في بعض المرات حتى التكيف مع وضع التوصية ومرات اعطيكم حرية الخيار بوضع الستوب المناسب لكم

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله لنا ولكم اخى الكريم   ما النظره على المجنون الان ؟

 كا مؤاشرات بتقول صاعد ولكن باعتقادي بأنها كذابه المؤاشرات  
انا لا اتوقع منه الا السلبيه مهما صعد 
وكمثال على ذلك المؤاشرات ايجابيه وينزل 200 نقطة 
اخي من بتقديري اي صعود له فهو للبيع والله اعلم ولكن يجب الحذر اليوم جمعة التعامل معه بحرفنه او الابتعاد عنه 
والله الموفق

----------


## soliter

> كا مؤاشرات بتقول صاعد ولكن باعتقادي بأنها كذابه المؤاشرات

  

> انا لا اتوقع منه الا السلبيه مهما صعد 
> وكمثال على ذلك المؤاشرات ايجابيه وينزل 200 نقطة 
> اخي من بتقديري اي صعود له فهو للبيع والله اعلم ولكن يجب الحذر اليوم جمعة التعامل معه بحرفنه او الابتعاد عنه 
> والله الموفق

 شكرا على سرعه الرد   
بارك الله لك

----------


## adnan774

*اخوي ابومروان  
لقد سألك احد الأعضاء الافاضل عن الكندي دولار 
وكان اجابتك له بأنه سوف يصعد الى 1.1000   
بس سؤالي ما هي افضل نقطة ممكن ان اضعها كستوب في حالة اني شاري من 1.0588 
مع العلم بأنه في الأمس نزل الى حدود 1.0480  
وشكرا*

----------


## aymanforex

> ومبرووووووووك الكيبل واليورو وبإذن الله لاهدافهم  ومبروووووووك لمن اقتنص قروب الين بالصعود وأستفاد منهم   والحمد لله على كل شي   موفقين بإذن الله

  مبروووووك ابو مروان انا عملت بتوصيتك و بيعت الكيبل من 5700 و الحمد لله اخدت منه 100 نقطة -- شكرا اخى الكريم على تحليلات الثاقبة دائما --ولاتطول غيابك يا غالى --وربنا يبارك لينا فيك

----------


## aljameel

> *اخوي ابومروان*   *لقد سألك احد الأعضاء الافاضل عن الكندي دولار*  *وكان اجابتك له بأنه سوف يصعد الى 1.1000*   *بس سؤالي ما هي افضل نقطة ممكن ان اضعها كستوب في حالة اني شاري من 1.0588*  *مع العلم بأنه في الأمس نزل الى حدود 1.0480*   *وشكرا*

 اخي الستوب بعيد وبصراحة انا قناعتي دائما بالستوب القريب لعدم ثقتي بالسوق 
فاي ستوب بعيد بصراحة لا اثق بالسوق 
ساضع لك استوبات قريبه فاختار مايناسبك 
507 /496/او اللو 478

----------


## aljameel

> مبروووووك ابو مروان انا عملت بتوصيتك و بيعت الكيبل من 5700 و الحمد لله اخدت منه 100 نقطة -- شكرا اخى الكريم على تحليلات الثاقبة دائما --ولاتطول غيابك يا غالى --وربنا يبارك لينا فيك

 مبروووك وتستاهل كل خير

----------


## aljameel

اخوتي انا بضع اهداف والباقي علمه عند الله 
المهم اليوم جمعة القناعة كنز للقنوع ومن يرغب بالبقاء باي توصية تقديم الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح  
امامكم السوق الامريكي والله اعلم به المزيد بإذن الله من الارباح وهذا اجتهاد مني قابل للصواب والخطى 
والله الموفق

----------


## أروى4

> والله اعلم الدولار كندي والدولار فرنك   وين مايروحو مصيرهم بإذن الله   1.1100 بإذن الله ومتوقع اكثر  والله الموفق

 حسب رؤيتك يا بو مروان هدف الفرنك بيتحقق اليوم ان شاء الله ام الاسبوع القادم

----------


## aljameel

> حسب رؤيتك يا بو مروان هدف الفرنك بيتحقق اليوم ان شاء الله ام الاسبوع القادم

 والله اكون كاذب لو قلت لك اليوم او الاسبوع القادم  
بصراحة لا اعرف انا بشوف هدف متى يصل له الله اعلم

----------


## أروى4

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## beshay

الله يعوض  تعبك خير وياريت الاخوه بلاش الاسئله التى ليس لها اجابه

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار كندي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0513  أنسب ستوب وجدته للدولار كندي وعملت عليه تست الان هو 1.0462 والله اعلم  مالم يكسر 1.0462 فهو بموجه صاعده هدفها الاول بإذن الله 1.0930  وهدفه الثاني والثالث بإذن الله 1.1000 + - /1.1100 + -   في حال كسر 1.0462 سيدخلنا بموجه هابطة على المدى القريب والله اعلم  فمن يرغب به مراقبته وعدم الا ستعجال وضع الستوب 1.0462  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## wrwaleed

السلام عليكم
اخي الجميل
بارك الله فيك وفي تحليلاتك 
وفي انتظار المزيد من التقدم 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## Angel2010

مساك الله بالخير اخوي ابومروان حبيت اسلم عليك واطمن عنك .... حاب اسال سؤال ازا ممكن تنصحني : شورائيك بشركه افا افكس ... كشركه قانونيه لاني بصراحه شفت خدمه السحي الالي عن طريق اي صراف بالعالم مو مثل اف اكس سوليوشن مو متوفره هالخدمه علما انه افكس انا حسابي العزيز فيها ...
حبيبي ابو مروان

----------


## basel232

عزيزي أبو مروان... 
الدولار فرنك ... شراء ..شرايك في الستوب المناسب ..
الله يوفقك ويرزقك

----------


## aljameel

> مساك الله بالخير اخوي ابومروان حبيت اسلم عليك واطمن عنك .... حاب اسال سؤال ازا ممكن تنصحني : شورائيك بشركه افا افكس ... كشركه قانونيه لاني بصراحه شفت خدمه السحي الالي عن طريق اي صراف بالعالم مو مثل اف اكس سوليوشن مو متوفره هالخدمه علما انه افكس انا حسابي العزيز فيها ...
> حبيبي ابو مروان

 هلا اخي  
بصدق لا اعرف شي عنها  
ولكن يوجد بها خدمة الصرف الالي تكون مشكور زودنا بها

----------


## aljameel

> عزيزي أبو مروان... 
> الدولار فرنك ... شراء ..شرايك في الستوب المناسب ..
> الله يوفقك ويرزقك

 أسف اخي لم اكن متواجد عند الجهاز ولكن إن شاء الله بالويكند ساضع له شرح

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار كندي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0513  أنسب ستوب وجدته للدولار كندي وعملت عليه تست الان هو 1.0462 والله اعلم  مالم يكسر 1.0462 فهو بموجه صاعده هدفها الاول بإذن الله 1.0930  وهدفه الثاني والثالث بإذن الله 1.1000 + - /1.1100 + -   في حال كسر 1.0462 سيدخلنا بموجه هابطة على المدى القريب والله اعلم  فمن يرغب به مراقبته وعدم الا ستعجال وضع الستوب 1.0462   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   التوصية قائمة بإذن الله للاسبوع القادم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي نيوزلندي والله اعلم السعر 1.2718 والله اعلم متوقع صعود بإذن الله لا هداف 1.2900 /1.3080 مراقبته مع افتتاح الاسبوع القادم ووضع استوب مناسب لكم والله الموفق

----------


## أبو خليل

اولا والله اني اشتقت لك اخي وصديقي ابو مروان فلما شوفتك الان في المنتدى والضوء الاخضر منور عند بياناتك قلت ادخل واسلم عليك يا غالي ؟؟!! 
و ثانيا الكيبل حيرنا فما رائيك به للاسبوع القادم ؟؟ 
وشكراااااااااااااااا

----------


## aljameel

> اولا والله اني اشتقت لك اخي وصديقي ابو مروان فلما شوفتك الان في المنتدى والضوء الاخضر منور عند بياناتك قلت ادخل واسلم عليك يا غالي ؟؟!! 
> و ثانيا الكيبل حيرنا فما رائيك به للاسبوع القادم ؟؟ 
> وشكراااااااااااااااا

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك ياغالي 
شرفني مرورك وتشريفك 
بإذن الله ساضع له التصور كامل له بعد قليل

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الاسترالي فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 9543 المتوقع نزول بإذن الله للــ 9450 ومنها يرتد صعود والله اعلم من النقطة 9450 متوقع ارتداد اذا ارتد شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد والهدف بإذن الله 9630 والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

تسجيل حضور  
واجازة سعيدة يا استاذى

----------


## aljameel

> تسجيل حضور  
> واجازة سعيدة يا استاذى

 الله يسعد ايامك  وين الغيبه لك كم يوم غائب   الشخص الذي سألتني وحلفتني بالله ان اساعده  عن توصية تعوض خسائره ولم يتبقى الا 000؟ رصيد انا بكتب للكيبل شرح موسع بعد دقائق سارفعه لازلت بكتب به  المهم خليه يركز به بإذن الله يعوض خسائره

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5697 ساتكلم عنه بشرح مفصل اتمنى الاستفادة منه بقدر المستطاع خلال الاسبوع القادم والايام القادمه  اتمنى لايروح تعبى سدى على الاقل من يتعاطى مع المعطيات التي اذكرها استفادته لا تقل بإذن الله عن 1000 نقطة ومن يجيد التعامل مع المعطيات بإذن الله لايقل عن 2000 نقطة واكثر بكثير بإذن الله الشرح مفصل ليس ليوم انما لايام والرجاء الاحتفاظ به عندكم بالمفضلة والرجوع له كلما احتجتم له وهذا اجتهاد مني قابل للصواب والخطى ليس مؤكد انما حسب المعطيات التي امامي  النقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول بالوضع الحالي 1.6000  في حال نزل تتغير النقطة وبإذن الله ساذكر نقطة اخرى   اي ارتفاع له يكون ارتفاع تصحيحي لمواصلة النزول والله اعلم مجرد نصعد فوق 1.6000 ندخل بموجه صاعده على المدى القريب والمتوسط والله اعلم وسنحد اهدافه بوقتها بإذن الله   هو كفره عامه هابط واهداف النزول بإذن الله الرئيسيه وتكلمت بها عشرات المرات  1.5865 / 1.5635 هذه الاهداف الحمد لله تحققت المتبقى من الاهداف   1.5275 /1.5130 /1.5000 + - تقريبا   هو بثلاث موجات هابطة اكبر فاصغر فاصغر فاي صعود يكون بيصحح لا احد منهم او كلاهما  واحتمال ينزل لهدف لصغرى ثم يصعد يصحح الاكبر منها اوكي  هنا انتهينا من الشكل العام له اوكي   الموجه الحاليه بموجه صغرى هابطة واخيره والله اعلم فهي مو شرط الوصول لهدفها دائما الاخيره ممكن تصل وممكن تنقطع   الان بالوضع الحالي هو كموجه هابطة هدفها بإذن الله 1.5480/1.5430 خلال الاسبوع المنصرم حاول أن يصل هدفه ولم يصل هل الاسبوع القادم يصل لهدفه ام يصعد ويكتفى بالنزول الذي نزله المهم تحت 1.5764 فنحن داخل الموجه الهابطة الحالية الغاء الموجه باختراق 1.5782 غير ذلك الاهداف قائمه والله اعلم  من الاهداف  متوقع ارتداد وصعود لتصحيح الموجه الوسطى او الاكبر ومنها لكل حادث حديث انما في حال نزل لهدفه ولم يمدد الموجه ممكن الشراء والاستفاده منه كصعود والستوب نقطة الارتداد  المهم في حال البيع فممكن مراقبته والدخول بيع  ووضع الستوب اما 1.5764 او 1.5782  المهم متوقع باختراق 1.5764 يخترق 1.5782 وليس مؤكد انما اخذه بالحسبان  وإن شاء الله نتابعه مع بعضاً فأن رأيت صعود او نزول سابلغ عنه المهم اكون متواجد على الجهاز فأن لم اتواجد فارجو معذرتي مقدما   الصعود والله اعلم  الان في في حال صعد ولم ينزل لهدف الموجه الصغرى باختراق 1.5764 ثم 1.5782 فمتوقع الصعود لاهداف بإذن الله 1.5895/1.5900  واحتمال تنقص او تزيد هذا وارد ولكن ارى نقطة 1.5900+ - هي نقطة تصحيح جيدة والله اعلم ومنها يرتد نزول واحتمال يرتد ثم ينزل بعض الشي ثم يصعد فوقها الله اعلم هذا صعب الحكم عليه الان انما يتبين معنا فيما بعد بإذن الله ونحكم عليه ولكل حادث حديث  الان في حال صعد للـ 1.5900 وارتد نزول فممكن الاستفاده منه بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد او زيادة 5 او 10 نقاط فوقها   وممكن الاستفاده منه في حال اخترق 1.5764ثم 1.5782 بالشراء ووضع الستوب المناسب للشراء ومن الصعب الان وضع استوب لاني اتوقع النزول لا الصعود حتى اللحظة والله اعلم واتوقع افتتاح على قاب تحت والله اعلم واحتمال العكس  مجرد يواصل نزول بإذن الله فهدف النزول الاول بإذن الله 1.5355 واحتمال يمتد للهدف 1.6275 وله اهداف اخرى بإذن الله والله اعلم ومتوقع بالموجه يأتي بجميع اهدافه الهابطة والله اعلم   كتوقع شخصي يكون نهاية النزول له عند 1.5000 تزيد او تنقص الله اعلم ومنها الصعود للـ 1.6800 طبعا تاخذ وقت ايام واسابيع انما كفكره عامه وهي قابلة للصواب والخطى  انما اخذها بالحسبان في حال صدف التوقع   هذا مايحضرني بالوقت الحالي واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه  وسارفقه مع المشاركة الحاليه او اذا نسيت شي لم اذكره  المهم الاستفاده منه بقدر المستطاع واجعلوه مرجع لكم للايام القادمه في حال السناريو اصاب له   ومن لم يتفهم نقطة ما يسأل وانا بإذن الله اجيب له وهي فرصه الان نحن بالويكند ممكن تطبيق المعطيات مع ما تجيدونه من تحليل ومن لم يتفهم شرحي كما ذكرت يسأل وانا اجيب عليه المهم ارجو الاستفاده منه بقدر المستطاع وكما ذكرت لايروح تعبى سدى به واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه وبإذن الله سابلغ عنه المهم اكون متواجد بصراحة لدي مشاغل كثيرة وساحاول جاهداً التواجد معكم بقدر المستطاع والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  هذه شارتان للكيبل على اليومي والاسبوعي  فيه من يقول الاغلاق وما ادراك ما الاغلاق  الاغلاقات دائما خذوها مساعدهبالاتجاه  وليس الاتكال عليه لتحديد اتجاه  نصيحة والخيار لكم فلو شاهدتم الشلرات اليومي كيف الاغلاقات خلال الاسبوع المنصرم له لها تأثير مره فوق ومره تحت  فصعب تحديد الاتجاه بها انما مساعده فقط والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

المهم لا احد يقول لي استوب وما ادراكما استوب  انا باحاول وضع استوب قريب لكم غير مرهق لحساباتكم
مثلا اليوم الجمعه احد الاخوان يقول الستوب ضرب فانا وضعت استوبان الهاي و 1.5738 فصعد نقطة واحدة فوق الستوب المفروضهنا المرونه معه مو معقول يضرب الستوب بنقطة وينزل وخاصة واضع استوبان فليكن لديكم فكرة هل ما اغلط انا الغلط وارد فاحتمال غلطت بنقطة وهذا الحصل اليوم انا توقعت اذا بيصعد لن يصعد ابعد من 1.5737 ووضعت نقطة واحدة فوقها كا حتياط بالرغم كان الصعود مستبعد انما احتمال بسيط للصعود كموجه صغيره غير مؤكده ولو كنت متاكد منها لوضعتها نقطة دخول للبيع فخت لا اذكرها فتتكلو على الصعود فينزل فتروح الفرصة عليكمن فاما الالتزام بالستوبان او التعامل معهم لايحتاج تنبيه على ذلك
وانا لا اقصد نجاح توصية او فشلها او تبرير لليوم الحمد لله انما الاستفادة منها اما النجاح والفشل فكلاهما وارد فلست معصوم من الخطى اوعدم الصواب فانا مجتهد 
يهمني استفادتكم من اي توصية توضع وليس نجاحي او فشلي ولو كنت اسعى لذلك لرفعت مئات التوصيات وحصر نقاطها والله مايهمني بالاول الاستفادة واي انسان بالكون يحب النجاح وانا احدهم
والله الموفق

----------


## hanisma

> المهم لا احد يقول لي استوب وما ادراكما استوب انا باحاول وضع استوب قريب لكم غير مرهق لحساباتكم
> مثلا اليوم الجمعه احد الاخوان يقول الستوب ضرب فانا وضعت استوبان الهاي و 1.5738 فصعد نقطة واحدة فوق الستوب المفروضهنا المرونه معه مو معقول يضرب الستوب بنقطة وينزل وخاصة واضع استوبان فليكن لديكم فكرة هل ما اغلط انا الغلط وارد فاحتمال غلطت بنقطة وهذا الحصل اليوم انا توقعت اذا بيصعد لن يصعد ابعد من 1.5737 ووضعت نقطة واحدة فوقها كا حتياط بالرغم كان الصعود مستبعد انما احتمال بسيط للصعود كموجه صغيره غير مؤكده ولو كنت متاكد منها لوضعتها نقطة دخول للبيع فخت لا اذكرها فتتكلو على الصعود فينزل فتروح الفرصة عليكمن فاما الالتزام بالستوبان او التعامل معهم لايحتاج تنبيه على ذلك
> وانا لا اقصد نجاح توصية او فشلها او تبرير لليوم الحمد لله انما الاستفادة منها اما النجاح والفشل فكلاهما وارد فلست معصوم من الخطى اوعدم الصواب فانا مجتهد 
> يهمني استفادتكم من اي توصية توضع وليس نجاحي او فشلي ولو كنت اسعى لذلك لرفعت مئات التوصيات وحصر نقاطها والله مايهمني بالاول الاستفادة واي انسان بالكون يحب النجاح وانا احدهم
> والله الموفق

 اجرك عند الله عظيم !!!

----------


## aljameel

> اجرك عند الله عظيم !!!

 جزاك الله خير
والله يكتب لنا ولك والاجر بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 141.17 انا اليوم ذكرت بأن اي صعود يعتبر فرصة بيع ولو انه كمؤاشرات بتقول صاعد ولكن باعتقادي بانه للنزول والله اعلم مايؤاثر به هو الكيبل الكيبل بيصعد هو صاعد الكيبل نازل المجنون نازل ولو مؤاشراته بتقول صاعد اوكي  النقطة 142.34 هي نقطة الفصل بالوقت الحالي مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم اختراقها بيدخلنا بموجه صاعده على المدى القريب انما في حال لم تخترق فاي صعود هو صعود ممكن بلحظة يقلب وينزل هو تحت اوامر الكيبل  في حال اخترق 142.34 اتوقع الكيبل ممكن يصعد للتصحيح وليس مؤكد انما توقع وصعود المجنون بينتهي مع تصحيح الكيبل والله اعلم  غير ذلك اي صعود للبيع والستوب 142.34 او ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم  اهداف رئيسيه له والله اعلم 135/134/133.60  واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## kon-sy

الله يبارك فيك سيدي ومعلمي وتاج راسي ابو مروان  
ويئدرنا ع مجازاتك ... 
ألف شكر إلك ع الجهد المبذول في اعداد التوصيات ... 
" أحب الخلق إلى الله أنفعهم لعياله " 
رووح الله يئويك .. وينصرك على عداك يا كبير  
تحياتي إلك

----------


## aljameel

> الله يبارك فيك سيدي ومعلمي وتاج راسي ابو مروان  
> ويئدرنا ع مجازاتك ... 
> ألف شكر إلك ع الجهد المبذول في اعداد التوصيات ... 
> " أحب الخلق إلى الله أنفعهم لعياله " 
> رووح الله يئويك .. وينصرك على عداك يا كبير  
> تحياتي إلك

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

الشي المزعلني اليورو استرالي 
بالرغم اني ذكرت بتوصية الصعود نقطتان  مهمتان 1.5950 و 1.6030 تقريبا متوقع من احدهم ارتداد للنزول
فاما نزول تصحيحي او مواصلة النزول لهدف لا اتذكر بالتمام انما 1.5240 او 1.5270
المهم انه وصل للنقطة 1.5950 ونزل لل 1.5270 خلال الاسبوع المنصرم 
مايقارب 700 نقطة نزول بصراحة انا لم استفد منه لانشغالي باعمالي  الخاصة
واتوقع انتم كذلك لم تستفيدو منه 
الله يعوضنا باحسن منه إن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  بالنسبة لقروب الين بالرغم بعض منهم معطى اشارة ايجابيه   اقول انا والله اعلم انهم سلبي للكل منهم فاتوقع نزول لهم بمئات النقاط والخيار لكم  فانتم راقبوهم وضعو الستوب المناسب لكم والصبر عليهم لمن يرغب بهم  ساضع لكم احد منهم الفرنك ين  السعر الحالي 83.63  مجرد كسر 83.16 اتوقع بداية رحلة النزول والله اعلم   هدف النزول البعيد بإذن الله 75  انتم خذو منه قناعتكم والله الموفق  ومن يرغب عدم انتظار الكسر يضع الستوب المناسب له او 84.20  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   هذا الجوز جنني من الاسبوع الماضي وانا مراقبة   الاسبوع الماضي اغلق 83.19 وهذا الاسبوع اغلق 83.60 لو اغلق تحت 83.16 لتاكد الهدف بنسبة 99% والله اعلم هو اليوم الحمد لله صعد للـ 84 ثم نزل و كسر 83.16 ونزل 82.80  مبروك لمن استفاد منه   المهم مراقبته شايف هدف بإذن الله 75 هل يذهب له الله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> والدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0700   لازال للشراء والله اعلم  وهدف اول بإذن الله 1.0895  وهدف ثاني بإذن الله 1.1000 + -   والستوب 1.06866 او اللو اليوم  والله الموفق  المهم مراقبة النقطة 1.0865 يجب اختراقها ومتوقع الاختراق   ولكن لابد من ذكرها في حال لم تخترق ممكن الاستفادة منها كبيع وهي الستوب بعد تاكد بعدم الاختراق والهدف القناعه

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  صعد للــ 1.0826 وارتد منها مبروك لمن استفاد منه  المهم لازال بإذن الله الهدف قائم   احتمال ينزل للـ 1.0700 ولست متاكد اقول احتمال  المهم مراقبته مهما يكن فهو للصعود والله اعلم فوق 1.0600  فممكن اعتبارها الستوب او وضع الستوب المناسب لكم  يهمنا التالي من الهدف 1.0895 متوقع يصعد بعدها لكم لست اعرف الان  المهم   مالم يخترق 1.0985 فهو للبيع والبيع من اقرب نقطة يصعد لها من 1.0985 او النقطة 1.0960 المهم احدهم   وهي الستوب والهدف القناعة ومجرد يتاكد هدف سابلغ عنه  ماقصدت به نبي نلعب معه صعود ونزول  والله الموفق

----------


## FLEX ZEE

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته    ماهو اتجاه الاسترالي المتوقع الاسبوع القادم                                              مع جزيل الشكر

----------


## adnan774

*أبو مروان جزاك الله الف خير على مجهودك الكبير  
ان شاء الله سوف اتابع الاسبوع القادم مع جميع العملات التي قمت بتحليلها  
1- الدولار -كندي
2- الاسترالي -نيوزلندي
3- الاسترالي - فرنك
4- المجنون
5- الكيبل
6- الدولار- فرنك
7- الدولار -ين  
وان شاء الله نتوفق في الحصول على الربح والرزق  
واتمني تكون معنا في كل لحظة حيث وجودك يدعو للإطمئنان للكثير من الاعضاء  
حيث انك ولله الحمد تعرف من أين تأكل الكتف  *

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

بارك الله فيك يأستاذنا والله يجزاك كل خير  
@@@  
أنت من وين من السعوديه

----------


## Shenouda

أنا أسف يا جماعة بس ممكن أجابة سؤال واحد التوصيات أقوم بتطبيقاها طب ممكن اعرف التوصيات بتعتمد على نظرية أو أستراتيجية ايه عشان اتابع معاكم على الشارت ..... انا أسف بس لانى لا أقراء التوصيات من اولها لكن قرأتها من تاريخ الأمس

----------


## solo90515

جزاك الله الخير يا بو مروان
ممكن نظرة عاليورو دولار هل سيكمل مسيرة الهبوط الى الهدف الذي ذكرته 1.3500

----------


## aljameel

> *أبو مروان جزاك الله الف خير على مجهودك الكبير*   *ان شاء الله سوف اتابع الاسبوع القادم مع جميع العملات التي قمت بتحليلها*   *1- الدولار -كندي* *2- الاسترالي -نيوزلندي* *3- الاسترالي - فرنك* *4- المجنون* *5- الكيبل* *6- الدولار- فرنك* *7- الدولار -ين*   *وان شاء الله نتوفق في الحصول على الربح والرزق*   *واتمني تكون معنا في كل لحظة حيث وجودك يدعو للإطمئنان للكثير من الاعضاء*   *حيث انك ولله الحمد تعرف من أين تأكل الكتف*

 الله يكتب لك ولنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك يأستاذنا والله يجزاك كل خير  
> @@@  
> أنت من وين من السعوديه

 من النادي الاهلي 
احلى ما فيك انك اهلاوي

----------


## 10001

> الشي المزعلني اليورو استرالي 
> بالرغم اني ذكرت بتوصية الصعود نقطتان مهمتان 1.5950 و 1.6030 تقريبا متوقع من احدهم ارتداد للنزول
> فاما نزول تصحيحي او مواصلة النزول لهدف لا اتذكر بالتمام انما 1.5240 او 1.5270
> المهم انه وصل للنقطة 1.5950 ونزل لل 1.5270 خلال الاسبوع المنصرم 
> مايقارب 700 نقطة نزول بصراحة انا لم استفد منه لانشغالي باعمالي الخاصة
> واتوقع انتم كذلك لم تستفيدو منه 
> الله يعوضنا باحسن منه إن شاء الله

   ابو مروان الله يوفقك على جهودك الرائعة  هل السعر مناسب للشراء حاليا  حيث انه كسر دعما تاريخيا ورجع لاختباره ونجح بالاختراق   و عمل شمعة ساعة انعكاسية    وعاد لاختبارمنطقة الاختراق

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله الخير يا بو مروان
> ممكن نظرة عاليورو دولار هل سيكمل مسيرة الهبوط الى الهدف الذي ذكرته 1.3500

 خلاص وصل للـ 1.3530 تبي تعصره للاخير حتى 30 نقطة طمعان بها
ابشر بإذن الله قبل التداول ساكتب له شرح ونعصره للاخير

----------


## aljameel

> أنا أسف يا جماعة بس ممكن أجابة سؤال واحد   التوصيات أقوم بتطبيقاها طب ممكن اعرف التوصيات بتعتمد على نظرية أو أستراتيجية ايه عشان اتابع معاكم على الشارت ..... انا أسف بس لانى لا أقراء التوصيات من اولها لكن قرأتها من تاريخ الأمس

 بتعتمد على الله اولاً  ثم المؤاشرات كلها ايش يخطر ببالك بحلل به

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان الله يوفقك على جهودك الرائعة  هل السعر مناسب للشراء حاليا  حيث انه كسر دعما تاريخيا ورجع لاختباره ونجح بالاختراق   و عمل شمعة ساعة انعكاسية   وعاد لاختبارمنطقة الاختراق

   اليورو استرالي والله اعلم 1.5351  اذا ما كسر اللو 1.5270 والبقاء فوقه والله اعلم    سيصعد للــ 1.5485 تقريبا ومنها نزول لهدف بإذن الله 1.5170  فممكن الاستفادة منه شراء ووضع الستوب اللو او الستوب المناسب لكم  وعند النقطة 1.5485 اغلاق بعد تاكد من الارتداد منها  ثم بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والهدف كما ذكرت  المهم ذكرني بعد الافتتاح حتى نتاكد من الصعود ونضع استوب قريب  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

> من النادي الاهلي 
> احلى ما فيك انك اهلاوي

    :015:  :015:  
ياهلا فيك يعني من جده  
شوف ابو مروان اي خدمه من جده احنا حاضرين لعيونك

----------


## BRUFEN

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
كيفكم جميعاً يارب بخير وعافيه  
أخوي أبو مروان أنا كتبت ثلاث مرات وأسأل الأخوه
المتابعين لك كيف تفهمون على أبو مروان وكيف تطبقون 
طريقته وكيف تفهمونها طبعاُ جمعت كل رد بصوره واضحه 
من الردود المهم الآن أنا جربت الــ 100 مرتين وبعدها 
عيني ما تشوف الا النور فاهنا يا أبو مروان انت تذكر لما 
واحد من المتابعين قالك طريقتك ماني متاكد ولكن كانه كان يطلب 
توضيح اكثر او تغيير طريقتك وبعدها انا ماني من اهل البيت  
الآن والاهم علشان أفهم عليك اخوي أبو مروان وش المطلوب مني انا 
المبتدأ لا افهم في الشارتات ولا لي علاقه في التحليل بكل أشكاله 
ولا أقضب الباب

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو استرالي والله اعلم 1.5351  اذا ما كسر اللو 1.5270 والبقاء فوقه والله اعلم   سيصعد للــ 1.5485 تقريبا ومنها نزول لهدف بإذن الله 1.5170  فممكن الاستفادة منه شراء ووضع الستوب اللو او الستوب المناسب لكم  وعند النقطة 1.5485 اغلاق بعد تاكد من الارتداد منها ثم بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد والهدف كما ذكرت  المهم ذكرني بعد الافتتاح حتى نتاكد من الصعود ونضع استوب قريب   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   التوصية عليها بعض التعديلات بإذن الله بعد الافتتاح سارفق لها التعديل  هي بالغالب والله اعلم بيصعد اعلى من النقطة 1.5485  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> كيفكم جميعاً يارب بخير وعافيه  
> أخوي أبو مروان أنا كتبت ثلاث مرات وأسأل الأخوه
> المتابعين لك كيف تفهمون على أبو مروان وكيف تطبقون 
> طريقته وكيف تفهمونها طبعاُ جمعت كل رد بصوره واضحه 
> من الردود المهم الآن أنا جربت الــ 100 مرتين وبعدها 
> عيني ما تشوف الا النور فاهنا يا أبو مروان انت تذكر لما 
> واحد من المتابعين قالك طريقتك ماني متاكد ولكن كانه كان يطلب 
> توضيح اكثر او تغيير طريقتك وبعدها انا ماني من اهل البيت  
> ...

 افا عليك تقضب الباب ازعل منك بخدمتك اخي  
التوصية واضحة لا تحتاج شرح وأسال عن التوصية التي ترغب بها وانا اشرحها لك نقطة نقطة 
تدلل

----------


## aljameel

> ياهلا فيك يعني من جده  
> شوف ابو مروان اي خدمه من جده احنا حاضرين لعيونك

 هلا ابو حميد للاسف ليس من جدة  
ومشكور ولا نستغني

----------


## BRUFEN

الله يرحم والديك من النار ويسكنهم فسيح جناته 
وان يجمعنا جميعاً وكل مسلم في الفردوس الاعلى يارب ياكريم 
وان يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب  
انا راح اكون معك اول بأول مقدر اقولك أنا احب العمله الفلانيه 
ولا أعشق واربح من العمله الفلانية........ى ولكن بوكل صدق
اكره الباوند دولار والباوند ين قفل أربع حسابات عل الحديده 
وخلاص تبت منهم ولا يمكن ارجع لهم أبداً 
ولكن كلمتك من قبل انك تتاجر بنفسك وتضع التحليل على حسب
تجارتك بنفسك والله الكل شايف انك تتعب اكثر واكثر من انك 
تضع تحليل عن عمله بس لأنك تتجار فيها تعبك معنا واضح اكبر واكبر 
من دخولك بعمله ولكن لا أقول إلا اللهم أجعل ما في قلوبنا سنداً له
ولا تجعل المال والدنيا اكبر همنا  
والله يا أبو مروان تعبك ومجهودك معنا مهو سهل وماني عارف وش أقولك
وكيف أرد عليك ولا أسألك ولكن أنا احب وافل يكون سؤالي وقت التداول 
يكون حي منتعش في وقت الحركة مهو شرط في التو واللحظة  ولكن 
لتطبيق بشكل حي ومباشر أفضل بالنسبة لي انا  
عموماً انا عندي اليورو دولار شراء عقد واحد النقطة بــ 1 دولار 
الحساب بالكامل 251$ للملاحظة هذي غلطة فعلن غلطة ولكن هي
شركة توني مسجل فيها من يوم الثلاثاء وماكان عندي خبر ولا فكرت انا تقفل من 
الساعه 12 ليلاً او صباحاً  واكثر الشركات من 1 صباحاًَ 
ولكن شاء الله وما أراد فعل والحمدلله على كل شيئ 
الآن للمعلومية أعتقد والأكيد انت تعرف لأختيار او ميزة نظام الأسهم في الميتاتريدر
انا ماشي من قبله على ربح بسيط من دولار الين خمسة دولار من على وقت السنتات 
الين الوقت القريب ووقت النقطة بدولار ولكن لما يعاكس المؤشر الصفقه اخسر ربح 
الأسبوع كامل ويشيك على رأس المال بعد الآن انا وضعت امامك الصورة بالكامل عن وضعي 
وطريقتي لو عندك أي ملاحظة او تعديل اكون شاكر ومقدر لشخصك الكريم

----------


## 10001

> التوصية عليها بعض التعديلات بإذن الله بعد الافتتاح سارفق لها التعديل  هي بالغالب والله اعلم بيصعد اعلى من النقطة 1.5485   والله الموفق

  بارك الله فيك ابا مروان  وجزاك الله خير على حرصك  وحسن اخلاقك وتواضعك  لقد سخرت جهدك ووقتك وتفكيرك لخدمة الجميع  اسال الله لنا ولك التوفيق والرزق الواسع المبارك

----------


## lionofegypt2020

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو مروان
وياريت شرح تفصيلى لليورو دولار واليورو ين ايضا
تحياتى لك يا غالى

----------


## beck777

سيد ابو مروان عندي شراءدولار كندي من 1.0604 هل من الممكن ان يعود لهذا الرقم الاسبوع القادم وشكرا

----------


## adnan774

> سيد ابو مروان عندي شراءدولار كندي من 1.0604 هل من الممكن ان يعود لهذا الرقم الاسبوع القادم وشكرا

  

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار كندي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0513  أنسب ستوب وجدته للدولار كندي وعملت عليه تست الان هو 1.0462 والله اعلم  مالم يكسر 1.0462 فهو بموجه صاعده هدفها الاول بإذن الله 1.0930  وهدفه الثاني والثالث بإذن الله 1.1000 + - /1.1100 + -   في حال كسر 1.0462 سيدخلنا بموجه هابطة على المدى القريب والله اعلم  فمن يرغب به مراقبته وعدم الا ستعجال وضع الستوب 1.0462  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

  *بعد اذن الاستاذ ابو مروان*

----------


## beck777

جزاك الله خيرا عدنان والشكر موصول للسيد ابو مروان 
والله مافي احلى من التعاون والأنسجام 
شكرا

----------


## adnan774

> جزاك الله خيرا عدنان والشكر موصول للسيد ابو مروان 
> والله مافي احلى من التعاون والأنسجام 
> شكرا

 *لا تشكرني اخوي  
اذا ما تساعدنا وتعاونا في هذي الاوقات متى  سوف نساعد بعضنا البعض *

----------


## paon

يعطيك العافية يا أستاذي الطيب
كيف وضع الباوند حاليا"هل تتوقع له بعض الهبوط او الى ارتفاع؟
مع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## رشدي

> الله يسعد ايامك  وين الغيبه لك كم يوم غائب   الشخص الذي سألتني وحلفتني بالله ان اساعده عن توصية تعوض خسائره ولم يتبقى الا 000؟ رصيد انا بكتب للكيبل شرح موسع بعد دقائق سارفعه لازلت بكتب به   المهم خليه يركز به بإذن الله يعوض خسائره

   
من يومها لم اراه اكيد حسابه  :No3:   
المهم ترفعلنا تأكيد على رأيك فى الكيبل هذا الاسبوع  
شكله مغرى للبيع ما رأيك ؟

----------


## aljameel

الف مليون مبروووووووووك  واحلى توصية بمناسبة فوز الاهلي

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

> الف مليون مبروووووووووك   واحلى توصية بمناسبة فوز الاهلي

   
الله يبااااارك فيك الحمد لله على هذا الفوز  
طلعو عيننا بس الحمد لله  
وبلطان وينه .... كسرنا عينه  :Big Grin:    
@@@@@  
منتظرينك يالغالي ومنتظرين التوصيه الذهبيه لعيون الجيزاوي  :Yikes3:

----------


## aljameel

> الله يبااااارك فيك الحمد لله على هذا الفوز  
> طلعو عيننا بس الحمد لله  
> وبلطان وينه .... كسرنا عينه    
> @@@@@  
> منتظرينك يالغالي ومنتظرين التوصيه الذهبيه لعيون الجيزاوي

 ابشر ساضع توصية لعيون مالك اليوم  وتوصية ذهبية بمناسبة الفوز غير اليوم حتى تليق بالفوز

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع وهذه توصية خاصة للاهلاوي محمد بن ابراهيم  تستاهل انت والاهلي والله يكتب لها التوفيق الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8875 مراقبته بعد الافتتاح في حال صعد واخترق 8920 متوقع صعود بإذن الله  للنقطة 8990 + - ومنها يرتد نزول في حال ارتد ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد  الاهداف بإذن الله 8475 / 8410 / 8305 / 8260  في حال لم يخترق 8920 بيع ونفسها الستوب 8920 والاهداف كما هي   للتوضيح اكثر للاخوان الذي يصعب عليهم مراقبة الافتتاح في حال لم يخترق 8920 ندخل بيع والستوب 8920 في حال اخترق 8920 نراقبه عند النقطة 8990+ - تقريبا منها متوقع نزول ندخل بيع  والستوب اعلى بــ 5 او 10 نقاط من اعلى نقطة يصعد له ويرتد والاهداف نفسها بإذن الله المهم لا لاستعجال نراقب وندخل انا وضعت لكم الاهداف وانتم لكم الخيار اما جني ربحكم بالاهداف كامله بإذن الله وتوفيقه او من احدهم او بقناعتكم وللمعلومية والله اعلم له اهداف ابعد  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا قولو يارب الاهلي ياخذ الكاس والله متعطشين على بطولة

----------


## kon-sy

شباب .. بعد اذنكن بالله ...
بس ايمتا بيفتح السوق ...؟؟ 
صرلي ساعة عم استنى  :Doh:

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو مروان
> وياريت شرح تفصيلى لليورو دولار واليورو ين ايضا
> تحياتى لك يا غالى

 هلا اخي هو حبيبك اليورو اكيد وفي لك  معك كل الحق انت متداول جيد جداً وفكر واعي إن شاء الله   بصدق تعجبني  اذا ما تتبعت جوز ولوخبرة ولو بنسبة بسيطة تتعرف على حركته فلا يصعب عليك كاليورو مثلاً  فتكون والله اعلم الفائدة اكبر لانك معه خطوة خطوة لعيونك انت وباقي الاخوة  ساكتب له الان شرح  واذا ما نسيت شي سالحق به بمشاركة اخرى بإذن الله  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3630  النقطة 1.3937 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول واكيد تذكروها ذكرتها من قبل اشهر في حال كسرها اليورو فيكون اغلاق النزول التصحيحي الهابط ومتوقع بعد كسرها ممكن ينزل للــ 1.3000 وابعد من هذه النقطة  الان نفسها النقطة 1.3937 تحتها متوقع لليورو نزول * نزول في حال اخترقها ندخل بموجه صاعده على المدى القريب واحتمال المتوسط ومنها لكل حادث حديث وحتى اللحظة كمعطيات لا اتوقع اختراقها انما لا بد من التنوية تحسباً لاي شي  الان بالوضع الحالي هو له اهداف لازالت قائمه بإذن الله اهدافه بإذن الله 1.3500 / 1.3465 وللمعلومية له اهداف والله اعلم ابعد  واهداف بإذن الله قد تصل به للــ 1.3000 واحتمال ابعد وإن شاء الله سنتابعه سوياً  الان في حال صعد اتوقع صعوده للنقطة  1.3670 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول لا هدافه بإذن الله ولو واصل بعد 670 مراقبته لا اتوقع في حال صعد الا شي بسيط من النقاط في حال صعد فوق 1.3700 فالمتوقع بناء موجه اكبر للنزول لا اهداف اكبر بإذن الله  من 1.3670 نراقبه في حال ارتد ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد والاهداف نفسها او من اعلى نقطة يصعد لها واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه في حال لم يصعد للـ 1.3670 ندخل بيع بعد مراقبه والستوب 1.3640/45  والاهداف بإذن الله نفسها والله اعلم المتوقع من اليورو الايام القادمه هي تصحيح ونزول وهكذا  واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ به بإذن الله وأنا معكم خلال الاسبوع اذا ماتوجدت   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا اليورو ين مايجرى للمجنون سيجري عليه والله اعلم

----------


## kon-sy

يا جماعة طمنوني فتح السوق .. ولا أنا الجهاز عندي مصيف ..؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> سيد ابو مروان عندي شراءدولار كندي من 1.0604 هل من الممكن ان يعود لهذا الرقم الاسبوع القادم وشكرا

 اخينا adnan774  ما قصر ورفع لك المشاركة 
ومشكور على التعاون واتمنى التعاون من الجميع فلا يكون الحمل علي لوحدي
وهو المفروض من الجميع وحتى  لو ما سأل احد عن جوز ما انما في حل وضعت توصية لا احد الاجواز رفعها فانا انسى وكذلك حمل علي لوحدي وتعم الفائدة للجميع
انا ذكرت السابق لان احد الاخوان بسال عن الكيبل وانا ليلة السبت وضعت له توصية مشروحة
شاكر ومقدر تعاونكم

----------


## ديوان الباشا

فرصه بيع ذهبيه لليورو ولار +150  
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> شباب .. بعد اذنكن بالله ...
> بس ايمتا بيفتح السوق ...؟؟ 
> صرلي ساعة عم استنى

 انا حسابي باستراليا يفتح بعد 10 دقائق
والشركات تتابع لا اعتقد شركة تفتح بعد الساعه الثانية بتوقيت السعودية الكل قبلها او نفس الساعة والله اعلم

----------


## ديوان الباشا

فرصه تتشكل للدولار ين شراء هدف 50 نقطه 
للمتابعه فقط

----------


## adnan774

> اخينا adnan774  ما قصر ورفع لك المشاركة 
> ومشكور على التعاون واتمنى التعاون من الجميع فلا يكون الحمل علي لوحدي
> وهو المفروض من الجميع وحتى  لو ما سأل احد عن جوز ما انما في حل وضعت توصية لا احد الاجواز رفعها فانا انسى وكذلك حمل علي لوحدي وتعم الفائدة للجميع
> انا ذكرت السابق لان احد الاخوان بسال عن الكيبل وانا ليلة السبت وضعت له توصية مشروحة
> شاكر ومقدر تعاونكم

 اخوي ابو مروان هذا واجب  
كلنا لبعض وكلنا نكمل بعض  
الله يوفقك

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5697 ساتكلم عنه بشرح مفصل اتمنى الاستفادة منه بقدر المستطاع خلال الاسبوع القادم والايام القادمه  اتمنى لايروح تعبى سدى على الاقل من يتعاطى مع المعطيات التي اذكرها استفادته لا تقل بإذن الله عن 1000 نقطة ومن يجيد التعامل مع المعطيات بإذن الله لايقل عن 2000 نقطة واكثر بكثير بإذن الله الشرح مفصل ليس ليوم انما لايام والرجاء الاحتفاظ به عندكم بالمفضلة والرجوع له كلما احتجتم له وهذا اجتهاد مني قابل للصواب والخطى ليس مؤكد انما حسب المعطيات التي امامي  النقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول بالوضع الحالي 1.6000  في حال نزل تتغير النقطة وبإذن الله ساذكر نقطة اخرى   اي ارتفاع له يكون ارتفاع تصحيحي لمواصلة النزول والله اعلم مجرد نصعد فوق 1.6000 ندخل بموجه صاعده على المدى القريب والمتوسط والله اعلم وسنحد اهدافه بوقتها بإذن الله   هو كفره عامه هابط واهداف النزول بإذن الله الرئيسيه وتكلمت بها عشرات المرات  1.5865 / 1.5635 هذه الاهداف الحمد لله تحققت المتبقى من الاهداف   1.5275 /1.5130 /1.5000 + - تقريبا   هو بثلاث موجات هابطة اكبر فاصغر فاصغر فاي صعود يكون بيصحح لا احد منهم او كلاهما  واحتمال ينزل لهدف لصغرى ثم يصعد يصحح الاكبر منها اوكي  هنا انتهينا من الشكل العام له اوكي   الموجه الحاليه بموجه صغرى هابطة واخيره والله اعلم فهي مو شرط الوصول لهدفها دائما الاخيره ممكن تصل وممكن تنقطع   الان بالوضع الحالي هو كموجه هابطة هدفها بإذن الله 1.5480/1.5430 خلال الاسبوع المنصرم حاول أن يصل هدفه ولم يصل هل الاسبوع القادم يصل لهدفه ام يصعد ويكتفى بالنزول الذي نزله المهم تحت 1.5764 فنحن داخل الموجه الهابطة الحالية الغاء الموجه باختراق 1.5782 غير ذلك الاهداف قائمه والله اعلم  من الاهداف متوقع ارتداد وصعود لتصحيح الموجه الوسطى او الاكبر ومنها لكل حادث حديث انما في حال نزل لهدفه ولم يمدد الموجه ممكن الشراء والاستفاده منه كصعود والستوب نقطة الارتداد  المهم في حال البيع فممكن مراقبته والدخول بيع ووضع الستوب اما 1.5764 او 1.5782  المهم متوقع باختراق 1.5764 يخترق 1.5782 وليس مؤكد انما اخذه بالحسبان  وإن شاء الله نتابعه مع بعضاً فأن رأيت صعود او نزول سابلغ عنه المهم اكون متواجد على الجهاز فأن لم اتواجد فارجو معذرتي مقدما   الصعود والله اعلم  الان في في حال صعد ولم ينزل لهدف الموجه الصغرى باختراق 1.5764 ثم 1.5782 فمتوقع الصعود لاهداف بإذن الله 1.5895/1.5900  واحتمال تنقص او تزيد هذا وارد ولكن ارى نقطة 1.5900+ - هي نقطة تصحيح جيدة والله اعلم ومنها يرتد نزول واحتمال يرتد ثم ينزل بعض الشي ثم يصعد فوقها الله اعلم هذا صعب الحكم عليه الان انما يتبين معنا فيما بعد بإذن الله ونحكم عليه ولكل حادث حديث  الان في حال صعد للـ 1.5900 وارتد نزول فممكن الاستفاده منه بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد او زيادة 5 او 10 نقاط فوقها   وممكن الاستفاده منه في حال اخترق 1.5764ثم 1.5782 بالشراء ووضع الستوب المناسب للشراء ومن الصعب الان وضع استوب لاني اتوقع النزول لا الصعود حتى اللحظة والله اعلم واتوقع افتتاح على قاب تحت والله اعلم واحتمال العكس  مجرد يواصل نزول بإذن الله فهدف النزول الاول بإذن الله 1.5355 واحتمال يمتد للهدف 1.6275 وله اهداف اخرى بإذن الله والله اعلم ومتوقع بالموجه يأتي بجميع اهدافه الهابطة والله اعلم   كتوقع شخصي يكون نهاية النزول له عند 1.5000 تزيد او تنقص الله اعلم ومنها الصعود للـ 1.6800 طبعا تاخذ وقت ايام واسابيع انما كفكره عامه وهي قابلة للصواب والخطى  انما اخذها بالحسبان في حال صدف التوقع   هذا مايحضرني بالوقت الحالي واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه وسارفقه مع المشاركة الحاليه او اذا نسيت شي لم اذكره  المهم الاستفاده منه بقدر المستطاع واجعلوه مرجع لكم للايام القادمه في حال السناريو اصاب له   ومن لم يتفهم نقطة ما يسأل وانا بإذن الله اجيب له وهي فرصه الان نحن بالويكند ممكن تطبيق المعطيات مع ما تجيدونه من تحليل ومن لم يتفهم شرحي كما ذكرت يسأل وانا اجيب عليه المهم ارجو الاستفاده منه بقدر المستطاع وكما ذكرت لايروح تعبى سدى به واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه وبإذن الله سابلغ عنه المهم اكون متواجد بصراحة لدي مشاغل كثيرة وساحاول جاهداً التواجد معكم بقدر المستطاع والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  هذه شارتان للكيبل على اليومي والاسبوعي  فيه من يقول الاغلاق وما ادراك ما الاغلاق  الاغلاقات دائما خذوها مساعدهبالاتجاه وليس الاتكال عليه لتحديد اتجاه نصيحة والخيار لكم فلو شاهدتم الشلرات اليومي كيف الاغلاقات خلال الاسبوع المنصرم له لها تأثير مره فوق ومره تحت فصعب تحديد الاتجاه بها انما مساعده فقط والله اعلم

  

> يعطيك العافية يا أستاذي الطيب
> كيف وضع الباوند حاليا"هل تتوقع له بعض الهبوط او الى ارتفاع؟
> مع الشكر والتقدير

   هذه التوصية للاسبوع الحالي والايام القادمة بإذن الله ...  والله يكتب لها التوفيق للمشااااااااااااااااااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> فرصه بيع ذهبيه لليورو ولار +150  
> والله اعلم

 اذا نزل نبي نطمع شوي بإذن الله وتوفيقه 
اشكرك اخي وانصح لا للاستعجال

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي ابو مروان هذا واجب  
> كلنا لبعض وكلنا نكمل بعض  
> الله يوفقك

 بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## ديوان الباشا

> اذا نزل نبي نطمع شوي بإذن الله وتوفيقه 
> اشكرك اخي وانصح لا للاستعجال

  شكرا على النصيحه بارك الله فيك 
للعلم انا ديمو وقاعد اجرب وتم البيع واعتقد سيرتفع +70 ثم سيهبط إلى انزل من المستوى الحالي 
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم في حال نزل تحت 1.5660 اتوقع بيواصل نزول ولست متاكد 100% لان النقطة 1.5660 انما مفتاح اول للنزول والله اعلم راقبوه ولا تستعجلو فوات ربح ولا خسارة

----------


## أروى4

الفرنك دولار ما زال  شراء صح؟

----------


## paon

شكرا يا طيب

----------


## aljameel

> الفرنك دولار ما زال شراء صح؟

 نعم للشراء ورجاء لا للاستعجال حتى يستقر السوق على اتجاه معين 
في حال نزل ناخذه من تحت وليس معنى كلامي انه نازل 
انما اقول في حال نزل ولا اعرف هل ينزل ام لا الافضل الانتظار الان السوق بالبداية هذه خاص بك لانك دائم الاستعجال اوكي

----------


## CheFX

ابو مروان ما قصرت 
الله يعطيك العافيه على جهودك معنا 
غدا صباحا ان شاء الله سوف نتابع جميع التوصيات

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان ما قصرت 
> الله يعطيك العافيه على جهودك معنا 
> غدا صباحا ان شاء الله سوف نتابع جميع التوصيات

 موفق اخي بإذن الله

----------


## الوجد

استاذي ابومروان وضع الباوند الان ادخل بيع  او ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دولاراتي

استاذنا الجميل
لاحظت في موضوع اغلاق الباوند ان ارقامك اكثر من ارقام شركاتنا ب30 نقطة
فهل ممكن ان تكون الارقام وفقا لمنصة موحدة

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

بارك الله فيك يابو مروان  
الذهب مادري اش عنده مصهلل

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي ابومروان وضع الباوند الان ادخل بيع  او ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 رووووووووووووووووووح نام والصباح رباح إن شاء الله ماشاء الله عليك .. الله يزيدك من عنده بس الطمع شين يذهب ماجمع امزح معك لاتقول حسدني  الله يرزقك من واسع فضله اقول كم ولا تخاف من الحسد ؟  شوف ياحلو هو الكيبل  نزل الان للــ 1.5644  والله اعلم في حال كسر 1.5620/25 سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.5520 ومن بعد الهدف إن شاء الله باقي الاهداف كما ذكرتها بالتوصية  راقبه الان السعر الحالي 1.5673 والله اعلم تحت 1.5695/90 فهو نازل للاهداف بإذن الله وممكن وضع الستوب للبيع  1.5695/90 والستوب للشراء في حال صعد فوق 690/95 واخترقها ساضع اكثر من استوب واختار مايناسبك  1.5660 / 1.5644 / 1.5620 او ضع مايناسبك  المهم في حال اخترق 1.5695 راقبو باقي النقاط المذكورة بالتوصية  في واحد ماشاء الله عليه والله يزيده ويعطيه  تداول بما يقارب الشهرين  دبل كم مرة ؟؟؟؟؟ ساذكر لكم قصته لاحقا كيف تعامل مع التوصية  طبعا ليس المقصود صاحبنا  ولكن بصدق ذكي بتعامله مع العلم خبرته اقل من المتوسط  والحمد لله الاساس النيه وبالنهاية توفيق من الله سبحانه وتعالى والله يرزقه ويرزقنا جميعا  اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع ودعواتي لكم بتدبيل حساباتكم هذه الاسبوع قولو يارب

----------


## رشدي

> بارك الله فيك يابو مروان  
> الذهب مادري اش عنده مصهلل

  
صدقنى كنت انوى بيعه ولكن تخوفت لعدم توافق التحليل مع اساتذتى 
لكن والله اعلم مؤشراتى تقول هابط وبقوة  
ولست متأكد الحكم للشارت ونحن على المدرجات افضل

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك يابو مروان  
> الذهب مادري اش عنده مصهلل

 زعلتني يابوحميد لاتسألني عن الذهب 
بصدق لاشتباهي به ولست مفتي ولا فتوة انما مايساورني الشك به ابتعد عنه واكون مرتاح الضمير 
على العموم كفكرة عامه  الذهب هو الملاذ الامن للمستثمرين وبعض الاحيان يكون بسبب شراء او بيع  احد الدول لكمية لاسباب اقتصاديه مالي خلق اشرح انما فكرة خلينا بعملاتنا

----------


## aljameel

> استاذنا الجميل
> لاحظت في موضوع اغلاق الباوند ان ارقامك اكثر من ارقام شركاتنا ب30 نقطة
> فهل ممكن ان تكون الارقام وفقا لمنصة موحدة

 انا اخذ بياناتي من الميتاترايدر 4 والله اعلم اخر من يغلق نهاية الاسبوع
وكتحليل بناء على بيانات  MetaTrader4
بعض برامج التداول تغلق 12 واخر 12.30 و 1 و2 وهكذا طبعا توقيت السعودية
والله اعلم

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

> زعلتني يابوحميد لاتسألني عن الذهب 
> بصدق لاشتباهي به ولست مفتي ولا فتوة انما مايساورني الشك به ابتعد عنه واكون مرتاح الضمير 
> على العموم كفكرة عامه الذهب هو الملاذ الامن للمستثمرين وبعض الاحيان يكون بسبب شراء او بيع احد الدول لكمية لاسباب اقتصاديه مالي خلق اشرح انما فكرة خلينا بعملاتنا

  
هلا وغلا بلغالي  
انا ماسألك عنه 
مجرد لفت انتباهي طلوعه من صباح ربنا  :Yikes3:   
تحياتي يأستاذي

----------


## رشدي

> رووووووووووووووووووح نام والصباح رباح إن شاء الله  ماشاء الله عليك .. الله يزيدك من عنده بس الطمع شين يذهب ماجمع امزح معك لاتقول حسدني الله يرزقك من واسع فضله اقول كم ولا تخاف من الحسد ؟  شوف ياحلو هو الكيبل نزل الان للــ 1.5644  والله اعلم في حال كسر 1.5620/25 سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.5520 ومن بعد الهدف إن شاء الله باقي الاهداف كما ذكرتها بالتوصية  راقبه الان السعر الحالي 1.5673 والله اعلم تحت 1.5695/90 فهو نازل للاهداف بإذن الله وممكن وضع الستوب للبيع 1.5695/90 والستوب للشراء في حال صعد فوق 690/95 واخترقها ساضع اكثر من استوب واختار مايناسبك  1.5660 / 1.5644 / 1.5620 او ضع مايناسبك  المهم في حال اخترق 1.5695 راقبو باقي النقاط المذكورة بالتوصية  في واحد ماشاء الله عليه والله يزيده ويعطيه تداول بما يقارب الشهرين  دبل كم مرة ؟؟؟؟؟ ساذكر لكم قصته لاحقا كيف تعامل مع التوصية طبعا ليس المقصود صاحبنا  ولكن بصدق ذكي بتعامله مع العلم خبرته اقل من المتوسط  والحمد لله الاساس النيه وبالنهاية توفيق من الله سبحانه وتعالى والله يرزقه ويرزقنا جميعا  اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع ودعواتي لكم بتدبيل حساباتكم هذه الاسبوع قولو يارب

   احلى واجمل تحليل على الكيبل من احلى واجمل جميل   
تم بيع الكيبل الى الهاوية  
 اراه عند 1.4600  مالم يخترق فيبو 38 على الويكلى 1.5800 تقريبا وهى الاستوب عندى للبيع يعتبر استوب صغير بالنسبة لأهدافه  
والعلم عند الله

----------


## aljameel

> احلى واجمل تحليل على الكيبل من احلى واجمل جميل   
> تم بيع الكيبل الى الهاوية  
> اراه عند 1.4600 مالم يخترق فيبو 38 على الويكلى 1.5800 تقريبا وهى الاستوب عندى للبيع يعتبر استوب صغير بالنسبة لأهدافه  
> والعلم عند الله

 الله يرزقك يارجل ياطيب
عالشان خاطري نزل الستوب وكن مرن معه نزول وصعود اعصره بمعصرة زيتون
تعرف معصرة الزيتون بتعصر الزيتون اكثر من مرة
قول امين الله يرزقك من واسع فضله

----------


## aljameel

ساذكر لكم واحد صاحبنا كيف استفاد من النصيحة ومن التوصيات وكيف تعامل مع التوصية وكيف دبل وغيره
 لعلكم تستفيدو منها خاصة المبتدئين وقليل الخبرة 
ساكتبها ثم ارفقها لحضات

----------


## رشدي

> الله يرزقك يارجل ياطيب
> عالشان خاطري نزل الستوب وكن مرن معه نزول وصعود اعصره بمعصرة زيتون
> تعرف معصرة الزيتون بتعصر الزيتون اكثر من مرة
> قول امين الله يرزقك من واسع فضله

  
آمين يارب 
ونعم بالله 
اعطينى من فضلك اقوى استوب للبيع تراه

----------


## aljameel

> آمين يارب 
> ونعم بالله 
> اعطينى من فضلك اقوى استوب للبيع تراه

 اسف ياصديقي  على التاخير معاليش نمت وانا بكتب لحضات ساكتب لك الاقوى بإذن الله

----------


## رشدي

يا اخى براحتك 
نوم الهنا و العافية

----------


## aljameel

Good morning to all   Green Day   God willing

----------


## adnan774

يسعد صباحك استاذ ابو مرواااااااااااان

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الدولار كندي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0513  أنسب ستوب وجدته للدولار كندي وعملت عليه تست الان هو 1.0462 والله اعلم  مالم يكسر 1.0462 فهو بموجه صاعده هدفها الاول بإذن الله 1.0930  وهدفه الثاني والثالث بإذن الله 1.1000 + - /1.1100 + -   في حال كسر 1.0462 سيدخلنا بموجه هابطة على المدى القريب والله اعلم  فمن يرغب به مراقبته وعدم الا ستعجال وضع الستوب 1.0462   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

     

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الاسترالي نيوزلندي والله اعلم السعر 1.2718 والله اعلم متوقع صعود بإذن الله لا هداف 1.2900 /1.3080 مراقبته مع افتتاح الاسبوع القادم ووضع استوب مناسب لكم والله الموفق

     

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الاسترالي فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 9543 المتوقع نزول بإذن الله للــ 9450 ومنها يرتد صعود والله اعلم من النقطة 9450 متوقع ارتداد اذا ارتد شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد والهدف بإذن الله 9630 والله الموفق

     

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5697 ساتكلم عنه بشرح مفصل اتمنى الاستفادة منه بقدر المستطاع خلال الاسبوع القادم والايام القادمه  اتمنى لايروح تعبى سدى على الاقل من يتعاطى مع المعطيات التي اذكرها استفادته لا تقل بإذن الله عن 1000 نقطة ومن يجيد التعامل مع المعطيات بإذن الله لايقل عن 2000 نقطة واكثر بكثير بإذن الله الشرح مفصل ليس ليوم انما لايام والرجاء الاحتفاظ به عندكم بالمفضلة والرجوع له كلما احتجتم له وهذا اجتهاد مني قابل للصواب والخطى ليس مؤكد انما حسب المعطيات التي امامي   النقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول بالوضع الحالي 1.6000  في حال نزل تتغير النقطة وبإذن الله ساذكر نقطة اخرى    اي ارتفاع له يكون ارتفاع تصحيحي لمواصلة النزول والله اعلم مجرد نصعد فوق 1.6000 ندخل بموجه صاعده على المدى القريب والمتوسط والله اعلم وسنحد اهدافه بوقتها بإذن الله    هو كفره عامه هابط واهداف النزول بإذن الله الرئيسيه وتكلمت بها عشرات المرات   1.5865 / 1.5635 هذه الاهداف الحمد لله تحققت المتبقى من الاهداف    1.5275 /1.5130 /1.5000 + - تقريبا    هو بثلاث موجات هابطة اكبر فاصغر فاصغر فاي صعود يكون بيصحح لا احد منهم او كلاهما  واحتمال ينزل لهدف لصغرى ثم يصعد يصحح الاكبر منها اوكي   هنا انتهينا من الشكل العام له اوكي    الموجه الحاليه بموجه صغرى هابطة واخيره والله اعلم فهي مو شرط الوصول لهدفها دائما الاخيره ممكن تصل وممكن تنقطع    الان بالوضع الحالي هو كموجه هابطة هدفها بإذن الله 1.5480/1.5430 خلال الاسبوع المنصرم حاول أن يصل هدفه ولم يصل هل الاسبوع القادم يصل لهدفه ام يصعد ويكتفى بالنزول الذي نزله المهم تحت 1.5764 فنحن داخل الموجه الهابطة الحالية الغاء الموجه باختراق 1.5782 غير ذلك الاهداف قائمه والله اعلم  من الاهداف متوقع ارتداد وصعود لتصحيح الموجه الوسطى او الاكبر ومنها لكل حادث حديث انما في حال نزل لهدفه ولم يمدد الموجه ممكن الشراء والاستفاده منه كصعود والستوب نقطة الارتداد   المهم في حال البيع فممكن مراقبته والدخول بيع ووضع الستوب اما 1.5764 او 1.5782   المهم متوقع باختراق 1.5764 يخترق 1.5782 وليس مؤكد انما اخذه بالحسبان   وإن شاء الله نتابعه مع بعضاً فأن رأيت صعود او نزول سابلغ عنه المهم اكون متواجد على الجهاز فأن لم اتواجد فارجو معذرتي مقدما    الصعود والله اعلم   الان في في حال صعد ولم ينزل لهدف الموجه الصغرى باختراق 1.5764 ثم 1.5782 فمتوقع الصعود لاهداف بإذن الله 1.5895/1.5900   واحتمال تنقص او تزيد هذا وارد ولكن ارى نقطة 1.5900+ - هي نقطة تصحيح جيدة والله اعلم ومنها يرتد نزول واحتمال يرتد ثم ينزل بعض الشي ثم يصعد فوقها الله اعلم هذا صعب الحكم عليه الان انما يتبين معنا فيما بعد بإذن الله ونحكم عليه ولكل حادث حديث   الان في حال صعد للـ 1.5900 وارتد نزول فممكن الاستفاده منه بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد او زيادة 5 او 10 نقاط فوقها    وممكن الاستفاده منه في حال اخترق 1.5764ثم 1.5782 بالشراء ووضع الستوب المناسب للشراء ومن الصعب الان وضع استوب لاني اتوقع النزول لا الصعود حتى اللحظة والله اعلم واتوقع افتتاح على قاب تحت والله اعلم واحتمال العكس   مجرد يواصل نزول بإذن الله فهدف النزول الاول بإذن الله 1.5355 واحتمال يمتد للهدف 1.6275 وله اهداف اخرى بإذن الله والله اعلم ومتوقع بالموجه يأتي بجميع اهدافه الهابطة والله اعلم    كتوقع شخصي يكون نهاية النزول له عند 1.5000 تزيد او تنقص الله اعلم ومنها الصعود للـ 1.6800 طبعا تاخذ وقت ايام واسابيع انما كفكره عامه وهي قابلة للصواب والخطى  انما اخذها بالحسبان في حال صدف التوقع    هذا مايحضرني بالوقت الحالي واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه وسارفقه مع المشاركة الحاليه او اذا نسيت شي لم اذكره   المهم الاستفاده منه بقدر المستطاع واجعلوه مرجع لكم للايام القادمه في حال السناريو اصاب له    ومن لم يتفهم نقطة ما يسأل وانا بإذن الله اجيب له وهي فرصه الان نحن بالويكند ممكن تطبيق المعطيات مع ما تجيدونه من تحليل ومن لم يتفهم شرحي كما ذكرت يسأل وانا اجيب عليه المهم ارجو الاستفاده منه بقدر المستطاع وكما ذكرت لايروح تعبى سدى به واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه وبإذن الله سابلغ عنه المهم اكون متواجد بصراحة لدي مشاغل كثيرة وساحاول جاهداً التواجد معكم بقدر المستطاع والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   هذه شارتان للكيبل على اليومي والاسبوعي  فيه من يقول الاغلاق وما ادراك ما الاغلاق  الاغلاقات دائما خذوها مساعدهبالاتجاه وليس الاتكال عليه لتحديد اتجاه نصيحة والخيار لكم فلو شاهدتم الشلرات اليومي كيف الاغلاقات خلال الاسبوع المنصرم له لها تأثير مره فوق ومره تحت فصعب تحديد الاتجاه بها انما مساعده فقط والله اعلم

     

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 141.17 انا اليوم ذكرت بأن اي صعود يعتبر فرصة بيع ولو انه كمؤاشرات بتقول صاعد ولكن باعتقادي بانه للنزول والله اعلم مايؤاثر به هو الكيبل الكيبل بيصعد هو صاعد الكيبل نازل المجنون نازل ولو مؤاشراته بتقول صاعد اوكي

  

> النقطة 142.34 هي نقطة الفصل بالوقت الحالي مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم اختراقها بيدخلنا بموجه صاعده على المدى القريب انما في حال لم تخترق فاي صعود هو صعود ممكن بلحظة يقلب وينزل هو تحت اوامر الكيبل  في حال اخترق 142.34 اتوقع الكيبل ممكن يصعد للتصحيح وليس مؤكد انما توقع وصعود المجنون بينتهي مع تصحيح الكيبل والله اعلم   غير ذلك اي صعود للبيع والستوب 142.34 او ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم   اهداف رئيسيه له والله اعلم 135/134/133.60   واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله   والله الموفق

      

> الدولار فرنكاللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   صعد للــ 1.0826 وارتد منها مبروك لمن استفاد منه   المهم لازال بإذن الله الهدف قائم    احتمال ينزل للـ 1.0700 ولست متاكد اقول احتمال   المهم مراقبته مهما يكن فهو للصعود والله اعلم فوق 1.0600   فممكن اعتبارها الستوب او وضع الستوب المناسب لكم   يهمنا التالي من الهدف 1.0895 متوقع يصعد بعدها لكم لست اعرف الان المهم    مالم يخترق 1.0985 فهو للبيع والبيع من اقرب نقطة يصعد لها من 1.0985 او النقطة 1.0960 المهم احدهم    وهي الستوب والهدف القناعة ومجرد يتاكد هدف سابلغ عنه   ماقصدت به نبي نلعب معه صعود ونزول   والله الموفق

     

> اليورو استرالي والله اعلم 1.5351   اذا ما كسر اللو 1.5270 والبقاء فوقه والله اعلم    سيصعد للــ 1.5485 تقريبا ومنها نزول لهدف بإذن الله 1.5170   فممكن الاستفادة منه شراء ووضع الستوب اللو او الستوب المناسب لكم   وعند النقطة 1.5485 اغلاق بعد تاكد من الارتداد منها ثم بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد والهدف كما ذكرت   المهم ذكرني بعد الافتتاح حتى نتاكد من الصعود ونضع استوب قريب احتمال يصعد فوق 1.5485 ساراقبه وابلغ به بإذن الله اذا ما استجد جديد في حال صعد احتمال للـ1.5535 تقريبا  واحتمال ابعد ولكن لست متاكد مجرد يتاكد سابلغ به   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

     

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع وهذه توصية خاصة للاهلاوي محمد بن ابراهيم تستاهل انت والاهلي والله يكتب لها التوفيق الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8875 مراقبته بعد الافتتاح في حال صعد واخترق 8920 متوقع صعود بإذن الله للنقطة 8990 + - ومنها يرتد نزول في حال ارتد ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد  الاهداف بإذن الله 8475 / 8410 / 8305 / 8260   في حال لم يخترق 8920 بيع ونفسها الستوب 8920 والاهداف كما هي    للتوضيح اكثر للاخوان الذي يصعب عليهم مراقبة الافتتاح في حال لم يخترق 8920 ندخل بيع والستوب 8920 في حال اخترق 8920 نراقبه عند النقطة 8990+ - تقريبا منها متوقع نزول ندخل بيع  والستوب اعلى بــ 5 او 10 نقاط من اعلى نقطة يصعد له ويرتد والاهداف نفسها بإذن الله المهم لا لاستعجال نراقب وندخل انا وضعت لكم الاهداف وانتم لكم الخيار اما جني ربحكم بالاهداف كامله بإذن الله وتوفيقه او من احدهم او بقناعتكم وللمعلومية والله اعلم له اهداف ابعد  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا قولو يارب الاهلي ياخذ الكاس والله متعطشين على بطولة

    

> اليورو دولار  هلا اخي هو حبيبك اليورو اكيد وفي لك معك كل الحق انت متداول جيد جداً وفكر واعي إن شاء الله    بصدق تعجبني  اذا ما تتبعت جوز ولوخبرة ولو بنسبة بسيطة تتعرف على حركته فلا يصعب عليك كاليورو مثلاً فتكون والله اعلم الفائدة اكبر لانك معه خطوة خطوة لعيونك انت وباقي الاخوة ساكتب له الان شرح واذا ما نسيت شي سالحق به بمشاركة اخرى بإذن الله   اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3630 النقطة 1.3937 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول واكيد تذكروها ذكرتها من قبل اشهر في حال كسرها اليورو فيكون اغلاق النزول التصحيحي الهابط ومتوقع بعد كسرها ممكن ينزل للــ 1.3000 وابعد من هذه النقطة  الان نفسها النقطة 1.3937 تحتها متوقع لليورو نزول * نزول في حال اخترقها ندخل بموجه صاعده على المدى القريب واحتمال المتوسط ومنها لكل حادث حديث وحتى اللحظة كمعطيات لا اتوقع اختراقها انما لا بد من التنوية تحسباً لاي شي   الان بالوضع الحالي هو له اهداف لازالت قائمه بإذن الله اهدافه بإذن الله 1.3500 / 1.3465 وللمعلومية له اهداف والله اعلم ابعد  واهداف بإذن الله قد تصل به للــ 1.3000 واحتمال ابعد وإن شاء الله سنتابعه سوياً  الان في حال صعد اتوقع صعوده للنقطة 1.3670 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول لا هدافه بإذن الله ولو واصل بعد 670 مراقبته لا اتوقع في حال صعد الا شي بسيط من النقاط في حال صعد فوق 1.3700 فالمتوقع بناء موجه اكبر للنزول لا اهداف اكبر بإذن الله  من 1.3670 نراقبه في حال ارتد ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد والاهداف نفسها او من اعلى نقطة يصعد لها واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه في حال لم يصعد للـ 1.3670 ندخل بيع بعد مراقبه والستوب 1.3640/45  والاهداف بإذن الله نفسها والله اعلم المتوقع من اليورو الايام القادمه هي تصحيح ونزول وهكذا واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ به بإذن الله وأنا معكم خلال الاسبوع اذا ماتوجدت    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا اليورو ين مايجرى للمجنون سيجري عليه والله اعلم

    

> هذه ملحق لتوصية الكيبلرووووووووووووووووووح نام والصباح رباح إن شاء الله  ماشاء الله عليك .. الله يزيدك من عنده بس الطمع شين يذهب ماجمع امزح معك لاتقول حسدني الله يرزقك من واسع فضله اقول كم ولا تخاف من الحسد ؟   شوف ياحلو هو الكيبل نزل الان للــ 1.5644  والله اعلم في حال كسر 1.5620/25 سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.5520 ومن بعد الهدف إن شاء الله باقي الاهداف كما ذكرتها بالتوصية   راقبه الان السعر الحالي 1.5673 والله اعلم تحت 1.5695/90 فهو نازل للاهداف بإذن الله وممكن وضع الستوب للبيع 1.5695/90 والستوب للشراء في حال صعد فوق 690/95 واخترقها ساضع اكثر من استوب واختار مايناسبك   1.5660 / 1.5644 / 1.5620 او ضع مايناسبك   المهم في حال اخترق 1.5695 راقبو باقي النقاط المذكورة بالتوصية   في واحد ماشاء الله عليه والله يزيده ويعطيه تداول بما يقارب الشهرين  دبل كم مرة ؟؟؟؟؟ ساذكر لكم قصته لاحقا كيف تعامل مع التوصية طبعا ليس المقصود صاحبنا  ولكن بصدق ذكي بتعامله مع العلم خبرته اقل من المتوسط  والحمد لله الاساس النيه وبالنهاية توفيق من الله سبحانه وتعالى والله يرزقه ويرزقنا جميعا   اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع ودعواتي لكم بتدبيل حساباتكم هذه الاسبوع قولو يارب

   اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله ويوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع هذه التوصيات لليوم وخلال الاسبوع حتى تصل اهدافها بإذن الله او القناعة للمشاااااااااهدة والله الموفق والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## ديوان الباشا

تم بيع اليورو باوند  
الهدف +50 نقطه 
بإعتقادي سهبط أكثر من 50 نقطه 
والله اعلم

----------


## BRUFEN

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
كيفكم جميعاً إن شاء الله بخير وعافيه  
أخوي أبو مروان الآن لو تكرمت 
وضعك  للفرص ومن كذا لكذا ولو كسر ولو ما كسر 
كيف اقدر أتأكد وامشي مع الفرصه

----------


## aljameel

> تم بيع اليورو باوند  
> الهدف +50 نقطه 
> بإعتقادي سهبط أكثر من 50 نقطه 
> والله اعلم

 الله يرزقك المهم الستوب نصيحة انت وضعت كذا مشاركة ولاتذكر الستوب قبل الدخول لابد ان تضع لك استوب الستوب هو الحامي بعد الله والخيار لك اخي انما خوفا من الخسارة  عن نفسي لو متاكد بنسبة 99.99% من عمله ما  قبل لا افكر بالدخول ابحث عن الستوب واضعه هكذا تعلمت من السابق والله اعلم الان السعر الحالي 8683 ساقترح عليك استوبان اختار مايناسبك 8699 / 8715 والله يكتب لك التوفيق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> كيفكم جميعاً إن شاء الله بخير وعافيه  
> أخوي أبو مروان الآن لو تكرمت 
> وضعك للفرص ومن كذا لكذا ولو كسر ولو ما كسر 
> كيف اقدر أتأكد وامشي مع الفرصه

  
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هلا اخي تقصد اي عملة او توصية وانا ساوضح لك ابشر

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  بالنسبه للدولار فرنك والله اعلم بيواصل صعود لا اتوقع ينزل فهو فوق 730 صعووووووووود  الهدف الان بإذن الله 1.0880 تقريبا   باقي الاهداف والشرح بالتوصية وملحقها لمن داخل به او يرغب الدخول به انا لم ارفع الا الملحق   الستوب 1.0730 او ضعو مايناسب حساباتكم واستوب اخر 1.0771  السهر الحالي 1.0788  والله الموفق

----------


## shadi76

السلام عليكم
أخي الجميل الكيبل الآن 1.5635 ماهي خارطة الطريق له اذا تكرمت؟

----------


## aljameel

مبرووووووووووك الكيبل بإذن الله نراكم عند الاهداف لا احد يقول انت قلت لو النقطة كذا او كذا والله الي علي عملته والرزاق رب العالمين يا اخون التوصية من صباح السبت واضعها واليوم فجرا وضعت ملحق بها بعد الافتتاح  واستغرب من يسأل اثناء الذروة بيسال بعد ماتروح الفرصه ولا احد يسالني ادخل ولا ؟؟ اقول من لم يدخل بستوب 10 نقاط الافضل يكون متفرج  والله مرات عديده احرم نفسي من الدخول حتى اتابع معكم دخولكم فضلتكم على نفسي حتى تستفيدو  والله والله اضع الشرح لكم واتعب به حتى تستفيدو منه بقدر المستطاع ليس فرد عضلات او اثبات وجودي والله اني افكر لا اضع لكم شرح توصية معلبه بستوب  القصد يا اخوان من الشرح اذا الهدف فرضا 100 نقطة اذا اتبعت الشرح تستفيد اكثر ممكن 200 او 300 نقطة مابين صعود ونزول وضعت لكم بملحق التوصية اليوم صباحا الستوب 1.5690/95 وصعد للــ 1.5680  الستوب 10 نقاط ووضعت + 5 نقاط خوفا من فوقات البرامج اليدخل الله يبارك له ومن لم يدخل الله يعوضه باحسن منه والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> أخي الجميل الكيبل الآن 1.5635 ماهي خارطة الطريق له اذا تكرمت؟

 اخي خارطة الطريق وضعتها من صباح السبت قبل صلاة الفجر وذكرت من لم يتفهم الشرح يسأل فرصة الا ويكند
واليوم وضعت ملحق لها بنقاط صغيره كفكرة لمن تصعب عليه النقاط الابعد بعد افتتاح التداول بساعتين وهاهم موجودين بنفس الصفحة

----------


## beshay

صباح الفل ابو مروان 
  انك دائما تسبق للزمن  وتضع توصياتك قبل الهنا بسنه والنتيجه هى تحقيق الاهداف 0 الله يوفقك ويكفيك شر ما لا تطيق شره

----------


## osha_ahmed

اخى العزيز الجميل ...جزاك الله خيرا اخى على مجهودك 
ممكن اتعبك شوية معاى كنت عايز اعرف وضع الكيبل دلوقتى من الأرتداد هل سيكمل نزول ام يواصل الصعود فى الموجة الحالية

----------


## franco195

تم الدخول فى صفقه الدولار فرنك من 1.0769 واله الموفق

----------


## elsayed1959

استاذ جميل 
بداية لك منى خالص الشكر على مجهودك الكبير وارق تحيه
ممكن استسمحك وتعطينى نبزه عن وضع اليورو والباوند على الاقل لهذا  اليوم ولك منى وافر الشكر والتحيه اريد اعرف اهم نقاط اليوم وشكرا :Eh S(7):

----------


## aymanforex

> رووووووووووووووووووح نام والصباح رباح إن شاء الله  ماشاء الله عليك .. الله يزيدك من عنده بس الطمع شين يذهب ماجمع امزح معك لاتقول حسدني الله يرزقك من واسع فضله اقول كم ولا تخاف من الحسد ؟  شوف ياحلو هو الكيبل نزل الان للــ 1.5644  والله اعلم في حال كسر 1.5620/25 سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.5520 ومن بعد الهدف إن شاء الله باقي الاهداف كما ذكرتها بالتوصية  راقبه الان السعر الحالي 1.5673 والله اعلم تحت 1.5695/90 فهو نازل للاهداف بإذن الله وممكن وضع الستوب للبيع 1.5695/90 والستوب للشراء في حال صعد فوق 690/95 واخترقها ساضع اكثر من استوب واختار مايناسبك  1.5660 / 1.5644 / 1.5620 او ضع مايناسبك  المهم في حال اخترق 1.5695 راقبو باقي النقاط المذكورة بالتوصية  في واحد ماشاء الله عليه والله يزيده ويعطيه تداول بما يقارب الشهرين  دبل كم مرة ؟؟؟؟؟ ساذكر لكم قصته لاحقا كيف تعامل مع التوصية طبعا ليس المقصود صاحبنا  ولكن بصدق ذكي بتعامله مع العلم خبرته اقل من المتوسط  والحمد لله الاساس النيه وبالنهاية توفيق من الله سبحانه وتعالى والله يرزقه ويرزقنا جميعا  اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع ودعواتي لكم بتدبيل حساباتكم هذه الاسبوع قولو يارب

 هذا بالنسبة للكيبل --هذه التوصية وضعها الجميل اليوم صباحا 
نصيحة ارجع للصفحات السابقة سوف تشاهد وتجد كل اللى بتسال عنه و زززيادة 
وبالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## aymanforex

انا دخلت شراء على الكيبل و الستوب 5690 كما بالتوصية و ربنا يرزقنا

----------


## soliter

> انا دخلت شراء على الكيبل و الستوب 5690 كما بالتوصية و ربنا يرزقنا

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
بس الستوب  كما قال ابو مروان  والستوب للشراء في حال صعد فوق 690/95 واخترقها ساضع اكثر من استوب واختار مايناسبك  1.5660 / 1.5644 / 1.5620 او ضع مايناسبك

----------


## aljameel

> هذا بالنسبة للكيبل --هذه التوصية وضعها الجميل اليوم صباحا 
> نصيحة ارجع للصفحات السابقة سوف تشاهد وتجد كل اللى بتسال عنه و زززيادة 
> وبالتوفيق

  

> انا دخلت شراء على الكيبل و الستوب 5690 كما بالتوصية و ربنا يرزقنا

   

> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  بس الستوب كما قال ابو مروان  والستوب للشراء في حال صعد فوق 690/95 واخترقها ساضع اكثر من استوب واختار مايناسبك   1.5660 / 1.5644 / 1.5620 او ضع مايناسبك

 اخواني التوصية الاهم هي الاساسية بها النقاط الاهم  هذه وضعتها بعد الافتتاح حتى نستفيد بنقاط واستوبات قريبه كمساعد الاهم نقاط التوصية الاسياسيه  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## soliter

> اخواني التوصية الاهم هي الاساسية بها النقاط الاهم  هذه وضعتها بعد الافتتاح حتى نستفيد بنقاط واستوبات قريبه كمساعد الاهم نقاط التوصية الاسياسيه  موفقين بإذن الله

  

> 

 هل تقصد ان نغير الصفقه الى بيع كما بالتوصيه الاساسيه

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5697 ساتكلم عنه بشرح مفصل اتمنى الاستفادة منه بقدر المستطاع خلال الاسبوع القادم والايام القادمه  اتمنى لايروح تعبى سدى على الاقل من يتعاطى مع المعطيات التي اذكرها استفادته لا تقل بإذن الله عن 1000 نقطة ومن يجيد التعامل مع المعطيات بإذن الله لايقل عن 2000 نقطة واكثر بكثير بإذن الله الشرح مفصل ليس ليوم انما لايام والرجاء الاحتفاظ به عندكم بالمفضلة والرجوع له كلما احتجتم له وهذا اجتهاد مني قابل للصواب والخطى ليس مؤكد انما حسب المعطيات التي امامي  النقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول بالوضع الحالي 1.6000  في حال نزل تتغير النقطة وبإذن الله ساذكر نقطة اخرى   اي ارتفاع له يكون ارتفاع تصحيحي لمواصلة النزول والله اعلم مجرد نصعد فوق 1.6000 ندخل بموجه صاعده على المدى القريب والمتوسط والله اعلم وسنحد اهدافه بوقتها بإذن الله   هو كفره عامه هابط واهداف النزول بإذن الله الرئيسيه وتكلمت بها عشرات المرات  1.5865 / 1.5635 هذه الاهداف الحمد لله تحققت المتبقى من الاهداف   1.5275 /1.5130 /1.5000 + - تقريبا   هو بثلاث موجات هابطة اكبر فاصغر فاصغر فاي صعود يكون بيصحح لا احد منهم او كلاهما  واحتمال ينزل لهدف لصغرى ثم يصعد يصحح الاكبر منها اوكي  هنا انتهينا من الشكل العام له اوكي   الموجه الحاليه بموجه صغرى هابطة واخيره والله اعلم فهي مو شرط الوصول لهدفها دائما الاخيره ممكن تصل وممكن تنقطع   الان بالوضع الحالي هو كموجه هابطة هدفها بإذن الله 1.5480/1.5430 خلال الاسبوع المنصرم حاول أن يصل هدفه ولم يصل هل الاسبوع القادم يصل لهدفه ام يصعد ويكتفى بالنزول الذي نزله المهم تحت 1.5764 فنحن داخل الموجه الهابطة الحالية الغاء الموجه باختراق 1.5782 غير ذلك الاهداف قائمه والله اعلم  من الاهداف متوقع ارتداد وصعود لتصحيح الموجه الوسطى او الاكبر ومنها لكل حادث حديث انما في حال نزل لهدفه ولم يمدد الموجه ممكن الشراء والاستفاده منه كصعود والستوب نقطة الارتداد  المهم في حال البيع فممكن مراقبته والدخول بيع ووضع الستوب اما 1.5764 او 1.5782  المهم متوقع باختراق 1.5764 يخترق 1.5782 وليس مؤكد انما اخذه بالحسبان  وإن شاء الله نتابعه مع بعضاً فأن رأيت صعود او نزول سابلغ عنه المهم اكون متواجد على الجهاز فأن لم اتواجد فارجو معذرتي مقدما   الصعود والله اعلم  الان في في حال صعد ولم ينزل لهدف الموجه الصغرى باختراق 1.5764 ثم 1.5782 فمتوقع الصعود لاهداف بإذن الله 1.5895/1.5900  واحتمال تنقص او تزيد هذا وارد ولكن ارى نقطة 1.5900+ - هي نقطة تصحيح جيدة والله اعلم ومنها يرتد نزول واحتمال يرتد ثم ينزل بعض الشي ثم يصعد فوقها الله اعلم هذا صعب الحكم عليه الان انما يتبين معنا فيما بعد بإذن الله ونحكم عليه ولكل حادث حديث  الان في حال صعد للـ 1.5900 وارتد نزول فممكن الاستفاده منه بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد او زيادة 5 او 10 نقاط فوقها   وممكن الاستفاده منه في حال اخترق 1.5764ثم 1.5782 بالشراء ووضع الستوب المناسب للشراء ومن الصعب الان وضع استوب لاني اتوقع النزول لا الصعود حتى اللحظة والله اعلم واتوقع افتتاح على قاب تحت والله اعلم واحتمال العكس  مجرد يواصل نزول بإذن الله فهدف النزول الاول بإذن الله 1.5355 واحتمال يمتد للهدف 1.6275 وله اهداف اخرى بإذن الله والله اعلم ومتوقع بالموجه يأتي بجميع اهدافه الهابطة والله اعلم   كتوقع شخصي يكون نهاية النزول له عند 1.5000 تزيد او تنقص الله اعلم ومنها الصعود للـ 1.6800 طبعا تاخذ وقت ايام واسابيع انما كفكره عامه وهي قابلة للصواب والخطى  انما اخذها بالحسبان في حال صدف التوقع   هذا مايحضرني بالوقت الحالي واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه وسارفقه مع المشاركة الحاليه او اذا نسيت شي لم اذكره  المهم الاستفاده منه بقدر المستطاع واجعلوه مرجع لكم للايام القادمه في حال السناريو اصاب له   ومن لم يتفهم نقطة ما يسأل وانا بإذن الله اجيب له وهي فرصه الان نحن بالويكند ممكن تطبيق المعطيات مع ما تجيدونه من تحليل ومن لم يتفهم شرحي كما ذكرت يسأل وانا اجيب عليه المهم ارجو الاستفاده منه بقدر المستطاع وكما ذكرت لايروح تعبى سدى به واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه وبإذن الله سابلغ عنه المهم اكون متواجد بصراحة لدي مشاغل كثيرة وساحاول جاهداً التواجد معكم بقدر المستطاع والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  هذه شارتان للكيبل على اليومي والاسبوعي  فيه من يقول الاغلاق وما ادراك ما الاغلاق  الاغلاقات دائما خذوها مساعدهبالاتجاه وليس الاتكال عليه لتحديد اتجاه نصيحة والخيار لكم فلو شاهدتم الشلرات اليومي كيف الاغلاقات خلال الاسبوع المنصرم له لها تأثير مره فوق ومره تحت فصعب تحديد الاتجاه بها انما مساعده فقط والله اعلم

   للمشااااااااااهدة والله الموفق  هذه التوصية الاساسيه للكيبل ونقاطها مهمه جدا والله اعلم  من يجيد التعامل معها بإذن الله سيجني الكثير بإذن الله وتوفيقه  المهم نصيحة التعامل بتجزئة العقد والدخول على مراحل بدون استعجال والخيار لكم  ومن لم يستوعب فهمها يسأل وانا اجيب عليه بقدر المستطاع  ساجيب على من اعرف ومشارك بالموظوع من السابق   عذراً مقدما لا صحاب المعرفات الجيدة لن اجيب على احد  والله الموفق

----------


## paon

يسعد أوقاتك أستاذي الجميل
زادك الله علما" ونفعا"

----------


## aljameel

> [center] 
> هل تقصد ان نغير الصفقه الى بيع كما بالتوصيه الاساسيه

 اخي يجب التكيف مع الوضع مو شرط انتظاره لنقطة ما فرضا والكلام للجميع  افضل طريقة جزء العقد والدخول على مراحل وان ذهب الحمد لله خير بالعقد الذي دخلت به  عقدك فرضاً النقطة بدولار جزوءه على 3 او 5 عقود   واذا حسابك يسمح بهدك وتجيد التعامل مع المعطيات الموجودة + ماتجيده من تحليل ولو مؤاشر واحد   العب معه وهكذا في حال كسر او اخترق النقاط الموضوعه بالتوصية وهي الاهم خلك مع الاتجاه  اعمل بتريث وادارة رأس مال مع المعطيات التي ذكرتها وما ذكرته لكم الان بإذن الله ستجنو الكثير  المهم لا تلحق سعر الفرص كثيرة ولاتندم على فوات فرصة بتقول لو دخلت بعقد اكبر  اخوتي في حال تبقى لديك عقود بعد تجزئة عقدك الاساسي انا واضع عشرات الفرص لتوصيات   اخرى  فممكن الاستفادة من توصية اخرى اوكي وضحت الفكرة  السوق كل ساعة توجد به اكثر من فرصة ولكن الافضل التركيز بالاول على واحد حتى تطمئن فكر بغيره  وممكن تستفيد من عقودك على نفس التوصية اذا ما اعطاك مجال بدخول اخر  للتشجيع نفس الكلام الحالي ذكرته لا احد الاصحاب حتى استوعب ما اقول   تصدقو او لا تصدقو دبل 13 مرة حسابه بما يقارب شهرين انا نفسي لم اصدق الا بعد الاطلاع عليه  فتجزئة العقد لا يزعجك في حال عكس معك العقد فممكن تدخل من منطقة اخرى تتعوض خسارة العقد الاول في حال لاقدر الله كان خاسر فهذا يحمل هذا   طبقو الطريقة و النتيجة  الحكم اوكي  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

ساذكر لكم فكرة وليس شرط تكون 100% انما مساعدة لك  العملات لو شاهدتم الكل مرتبط مع الاخر هذا واضح للمبتداء لا تحتاج شرح لها  فرضاً الان الكيبل لم يخترق 1.5764 او 1.5782   ولا هو نازل لاهدافه هنا اراقب مثلاً الدولار كندي بالغالب عكس الكيبل فأنا واضع نقطة له هي الفيصل بين الصعود والنزول وهي قريبه من السعر الحالي لن اذكرها ارجعو لتوصية الدولار كندي تجدوها  فرضا في حال كسرها نتوقع الكيبل يخترق النقاط التي ذكرتها ويصعد واكرر ليس مؤاكد انما تساعدك بنسبة 80/90% بمعرفة الاتجاه للعمله التي عكس فرضا الكندي وهكذا  هما بالغالب متعاكسان بالاتجاه ولكن بعض المرات وبالنادر تجدهم باتجاه واحد لسبب معين فرضا الكندي يتاثر بالبترول هي ممكن 30 او 40 مرة تصدف مرة هنا استفيد من نقطة الكندي وضحت الفكرة وهذا ينطبق على اليورو وغيره من هو مرتبطين بالدولار  اعرف الكثير يعرف ماذكرت انا يهمني المبتداء وقليل الخبرة  نحن تعلمنا من غيرنا  والله يرزقنا جميعا  ولاتنسونا من دعواتكم جزاكم الله خير بظهر غيب

----------


## soliter

> اخي يجب التكيف مع الوضع مو شرط انتظاره لنقطة ما فرضا والكلام للجميع  افضل طريقة جزء العقد والدخول على مراحل وان ذهب الحمد لله خير بالعقد الذي دخلت به  عقدك فرضاً النقطة بدولار جزوءه على 3 او 5 عقود   واذا حسابك يسمح بهدك وتجيد التعامل مع المعطيات الموجودة + ماتجيده من تحليل ولو مؤاشر واحد   العب معه وهكذا في حال كسر او اخترق النقاط الموضوعه بالتوصية وهي الاهم خلك مع الاتجاه  اعمل بتريث وادارة رأس مال مع المعطيات التي ذكرتها وما ذكرته لكم الان بإذن الله ستجنو الكثير  المهم لا تلحق سعر الفرص كثيرة ولاتندم على فوات فرصة بتقول لو دخلت بعقد اكبر  اخوتي في حال تبقى لديك عقود بعد تجزئة عقدك الاساسي انا واضع عشرات الفرص لتوصيات   اخرى  فممكن الاستفادة من توصية اخرى اوكي وضحت الفكرة  السوق كل ساعة توجد به اكثر من فرصة ولكن الافضل التركيز بالاول على واحد حتى تطمئن فكر بغيره  وممكن تستفيد من عقودك على نفس التوصية اذا ما اعطاك مجال بدخول اخر  للتشجيع نفس الكلام الحالي ذكرته لا احد الاصحاب حتى استوعب ما اقول   تصدقو او لا تصدقو دبل 13 مرة حسابه بما يقارب شهرين انا نفسي لم اصدق الا بعد الاطلاع عليه  فتجزئة العقد لا يزعجك في حال عكس معك العقد فممكن تدخل من منطقة اخرى تتعوض خسارة العقد الاول في حال لاقدر الله كان خاسر فهذا يحمل هذا   طبقو الطريقة و النتيجة  الحكم اوكي  موفقين بإذن الله

  

> 

 كلامك تمام يا ابو مروان 
انا الى كنت اقصده عاوز اطمن منك على الاتجها 
وبالامانه انا قفلت عقود البيع عند 6520 
واشتريت من هناك ب3 عقود قفلت 2 وال 3 حركت الاستوب على راس المال

----------


## aljameel

الكثير منكم يرى فرضا الكيبل اليوم ممل بحركته والاسبوع الماضي 
لو تعرفو من اين تاكل الكتف اههههه  
ستاخذو منه الكثير هذه الحركة افضل من هدف 200 نقطة

----------


## beshay

ابو مروان
 ربنا يكرمك بالصحه والسعاده

----------


## osha_ahmed

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع وهذه توصية خاصة للاهلاوي محمد بن ابراهيم  تستاهل انت والاهلي والله يكتب لها التوفيق الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8875 مراقبته بعد الافتتاح في حال صعد واخترق 8920 متوقع صعود بإذن الله  للنقطة 8990 + - ومنها يرتد نزول في حال ارتد ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد  الاهداف بإذن الله 8475 / 8410 / 8305 / 8260  في حال لم يخترق 8920 بيع ونفسها الستوب 8920 والاهداف كما هي   للتوضيح اكثر للاخوان الذي يصعب عليهم مراقبة الافتتاح في حال لم يخترق 8920 ندخل بيع والستوب 8920 في حال اخترق 8920 نراقبه عند النقطة 8990+ - تقريبا منها متوقع نزول ندخل بيع  والستوب اعلى بــ 5 او 10 نقاط من اعلى نقطة يصعد له ويرتد والاهداف نفسها بإذن الله المهم لا لاستعجال نراقب وندخل انا وضعت لكم الاهداف وانتم لكم الخيار اما جني ربحكم بالاهداف كامله بإذن الله وتوفيقه او من احدهم او بقناعتكم وللمعلومية والله اعلم له اهداف ابعد  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا قولو يارب الاهلي ياخذ الكاس والله متعطشين على بطولة

 بارك  الله لك اخى الجميل  
كده الأغلاق اسفل .8920  لم يستطع اختراقها ...ان شاء الله كده التوصية متفعلة بيع ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> [center]كلامك تمام يا ابو مروان  
> انا الى كنت اقصده عاوز اطمن منك على الاتجها 
> وبالامانه انا قفلت عقود البيع عند 6520 
> واشتريت من هناك ب3 عقود قفلت 2 وال 3 حركت الاستوب على راس المال

 اخي استغرابي من الاساس اسال اذا لم تعرف الاتجاه ليس عيب السؤال بالرغم اني موضح تحت كذا نازل فوق كذا صاعد انا لا الومك على ذلك الكلام للجميع انا فجر السبت وضعت التوصية فكان في مجال للسؤال حتى تستوعب التوصية ومجرد استيعابها اذا هدفها فرضا 100 ستجنى على اقل تقدير 300 نقطة ان لم تكن 500 الكلام لك وللجميع 
ما اقصده دراست التوصية وكان فيه وقت كافي لاني واضعها للاسبوع الحاليواحتمال تمتد للاسبوع الذي يليه الله اعلم فاذا عرفت مداخلها ومخرجها ستراها سهله جدا فوق التصور
والله لعب اولاد كل الموضوع لاتصدقو لااشجعكم فقط ولكن مع الايام ستذكرون سهله جدا فعلا لعب اطفال انا نفسكم بالاول ارى صعوبة لدرجة كنت اقول مستحيل تتوقع اين يذهب ومع الايام الحمد لله وصلت لما وصلت له الان ولا زلت كل يوم اتعلم شي جديد 
الاتجاه مالم يخترق 1.5764 ثم 1.5782 فهو هابط الاتجاه والالهداف بإذن الله كما  بالتوصية 
اخترق النقاط المذكورة يصعد كصعود تصحيحي كما ذكرت بالتوصية 
عند النقطة المتوقع الارتداد منها وصل وارتد ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد  
فرضا ان لم تكن متابع وغير موجود ضع امرك على 1.5890 وضع لك استوب اعلى بـ 10 لل 20 نقطة والافضل تكون متواجد حتى تدخل وانت مطمئن فلو دخلت فرضا بنصف عقودك مجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة دخولك هنا ما عليك منه ضرب لن تخسر نقطة  نزل الحمد لله
والافضل في حال وضعت امر فليكن بعقد واحد من المجزء اذا لم تكن متواجد 
واذا تواجدت احتمال تجد فرصة اخرى فتدخل بعقد اخر وهكذا  
اليوم كتبت لكم كاني مدرس لاتزعلو مدرس مرحلة ابتدائى لعيونكم ساكتب حتى تصل لكم وتستفيدو
وإن شاء الله ساترككم ومعكم بكالوريس ودكتوراة قولو إن شاء الله
وإن شاء الله تدبلو حساباتكم من الكيبل لوحده قولو يارب

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله لك اخى الجميل  
> كده الأغلاق اسفل .8920 لم يستطع اختراقها ...ان شاء الله كده التوصية متفعلة بيع ان شاء الله

 ياسلام عليك فعلا اعجبتني صعد للـ 8909 وارتد 
هنا الاستفادة الستوب 11 نقطة وليكن 15 او 20  
ففالدخول غير مزعج لك هكذا الفرص اغتنامها ولا نقدر نجزم بالنزول حتى يتالكد لنا بنقطة ما ام تكون مذكورة بالتوصية او اذكرها مجرد يتاكد النزول
وملاحقة الربح واصل الحمد لم يواصل إن شاء الله عمره لا يصل ولو بعد شهر
نستفيد منه صعود ونزول بعض المرات تتمنى لايذهب لهدفه عندما تلعب معه نزول وصعود 
فاذا الدخول بعقد صغير والستوب قريب بصدق عمرك ماتنزعج من عقدك 
لا تثق الا بما ترى امامك لا ستوب ولاغيره انما الستوب هو الحامي بعد الله لحسابنا
كيف اذا استوبك صغير
إن شاء الله اني اوصلت ولو جزء من فهم التوصية المشروحه
مع الايام وهي الاثبات لصدق كلامي بإذن الله

----------


## 10001

اليورو استرالي  طاح ولا احد سمى عليه  13 شهر وهو مدحدر  الله يستر

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان
> ربنا يكرمك بالصحه والسعاده

 جزاك الله خير 
قول يارب بإذن الله وتوفيقه سانسترجع 75 في 10 
الصبر جميل إن شاء الله بنرجعهم ارنب او ارنب الا ربع الوقت هو سيد الموقف مع الصبر 
انا شرطي لو استرجعت الخسارة + 50 فوقهم  انوي ولو دولار 
ولعائلة محتاجه اياتم وبإذن الله اجر عني وعنك 
نية الخير تجلب لك الخير بإذن الله 
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## beshay

> جزاك الله خير 
> قول يارب بإذن الله وتوفيقه سانسترجع 75 في 10 
> الصبر جميل إن شاء الله بنرجعهم ارنب او ارنب الا ربع الوقت هو سيد الموقف مع الصبر 
> انا شرطي لو استرجعت الخسارة + 50 فوقهم  انوي ولو دولار 
> ولعائلة محتاجه اياتم وبإذن الله اجر عني وعنك 
> نية الخير تجلب لك الخير بإذن الله 
> موفق بإذن الله

 
الف شكر  على مشاعرك النبيله والحمد لله على كل حال والله قادر على كل شىء

----------


## heidar elselehdar

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته
انا متابع منذ فترة قصيرة بصمت ولكن الحقيقة انبهرت من دقة التوقعات و احترافيتها
بصراحة شغل جميل على اسم صاحبه الجميل ربنا يزيدك من علمه و يقدرك على خدمة اخوانك

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو استرالي  طاح ولا احد سمى عليه  13 شهر وهو مدحدر  الله يستر

 اخي والله واضع له التوصية صعودا ونزولا والستوب لايذكر وشارح بها جميع نقاط المتوقع يصعد لها او النقاط التي يرتد منها 
الاسبوع الماضي نزل 700 نقطة كما بالتوصية كهدف نزول في حال واصل نزول والاسبوع الذي قبله صعد 500 وارتد من النقطة بالتمام التي متوقع ينزل منها
هذه 1200 نقطة باسبوعين بدون متابعه بس تصبر فكيف اذا تلعب معه نزول وصعود
والله يرزقنا باحسن منها
انا ذكرت السابق اقصد به من الصعب والمستحيل اني اتذكر كل توصية اكتبها فلو كل توصية بتابعها وارفعها لذهب اليوم بين رفع ويره  فلو وجدت المساعدة من الجميع كان عمت الفائدة على الجميع
ولكن الحمد لله انا لا اتحسر على شي فات انما هي فرص بستوب صفر نقطة او 10 نقاط او اقل 
والامثلة كثير  انا ضربت احدها فالحمل لوحدي صعب علي  ولكن اعمل بقدر المستطاع
والله يكتب التوفيق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته
> انا متابع منذ فترة قصيرة بصمت ولكن الحقيقة انبهرت من دقة التوقعات و احترافيتها
> بصراحة شغل جميل على اسم صاحبه الجميل ربنا يزيدك من علمه و يقدرك على خدمة اخوانك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هلا اخي وحياك الله بين اخوتك 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## 10001

> اخي والله واضع له التوصية صعودا ونزولا والستوب لايذكر وشارح بها جميع نقاط المتوقع يصعد لها او النقاط التي يرتد منها 
> الاسبوع الماضي نزل 700 نقطة كما بالتوصية كهدف نزول في حال واصل نزول والاسبوع الذي قبله صعد 500 وارتد من النقطة بالتمام التي متوقع ينزل منها
> هذه 1200 نقطة باسبوعين بدون متابعه بس تصبر فكيف اذا تلعب معه نزول وصعود
> والله يرزقنا باحسن منها
> انا ذكرت السابق اقصد به من الصعب والمستحيل اني اتذكر كل توصية اكتبها فلو كل توصية بتابعها وارفعها لذهب اليوم بين رفع ويره فلو وجدت المساعدة من الجميع كان عمت الفائدة على الجميع
> ولكن الحمد لله انا لا اتحسر على شي فات انما هي فرص بستوب صفر نقطة او 10 نقاط او اقل 
> والامثلة كثير انا ضربت احدها فالحمل لوحدي صعب علي ولكن اعمل بقدر المستطاع
> والله يكتب التوفيق

 ابو مروان القصد  
ان شموعه الشهرية  كلها نزول 
لمدة 13 شهر متتالية 
يعنى انهيار  
الله يعوض على المشترين

----------


## aljameel

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel  _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم__  _ _الدولار كندي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0513___ _أنسب ستوب وجدته للدولار كندي وعملت عليه تست الان هو 1.0462 والله اعلم___ _مالم يكسر 1.0462 فهو بموجه صاعده هدفها الاول بإذن الله 1.0930  وهدفه الثاني والثالث بإذن الله 1.1000 + - /1.1100 + -_ __ _في حال كسر 1.0462 سيدخلنا بموجه هابطة على المدى القريب والله اعلم___ _فمن يرغب به مراقبته وعدم الا ستعجال وضع الستوب 1.0462__  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا__000000000000000000000__هذه توصية الدولار كندي اخواني أسف على التعديل الاجباري الغير مقصود_ _يوجد فرق بين برامج التداول  انا واضع النقطة 1.0462__الان ثلاث برامج مختلفه الفرق بينهم 3 نقاط واخرى نقطتان_ _بالرغم البيانات من الميتاترايدر 4 من احد عيوبه يفتح متاخر فيسبب بعض المرات فرق كما هو حاصل الان_ _المهم ضعو هامش للفروقات فليكن 3 او4 نقاط_ _لتصبح النقطة 1.0462 نعدلها للـ 1.0458__المهم الفرق 4 نقاط السعر الحالي 1.0471__النقطة الفصل الجديدة 1.0458 وهي الستوب للشراء__وأسف على الغلط الغير مقصود__موفقين بإذن الله__فمن تضرر منها يبشر بالاحسن منها إن شاء الله_

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان القصد  
> ان شموعه الشهرية كلها نزول 
> لمدة 13 شهر متتالية 
> يعنى انهيار  
> الله يعوض على المشترين

 سبحان الله الانسان غريب بطبعه 
انا اخذت منه بالنزول الذي تذكره الان لو اقولك ماتصدق 
فركزت علية طيلة اشهر وكنت اكتب له توصيات شبه يومي على المدى البعيد 
حتى وصلت قناعتي منه بالرغم يعطى بسخاء فانا من طبعي احب الصعب  
شوف الانسان كيف يتبطر على النعمة اتركه وابحث عن الاصعب ولا يعطيني ربع مايعطيني اليورو استرالي  
الغريب بالامر دعم شهري من الصعب كسره ولا توقعت يكسرها واذا كسره يكون بصعوبة يفضل يحاول حتى يكسره او يرتد منه 
كسره بسهولة كانه يكسر دعم 5 دقائق 
هنا لعبة صناع السوق اغلقوه الشهر الماضي فوق الدعم ثم صعدو به فلا تتوقع بنزوله الكسر وكسره كانه كاسر بيضة 
هذه من غرائب التحليل فتحسبب له الف حساب وبالاخير شي غريب

----------


## soliter

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel  _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم__  _ _أنسب ستوب وجدته للدولار كندي وعملت عليه تست الان هو 1.0462 والله اعلم___ _يوجد فرق بين برامج التداول  انا واضع النقطة 1.0462__الان ثلاث برامج مختلفه الفرق بينهم 3 نقاط واخرى نقطتان_ _بالرغم البيانات من الميتاترايدر 4 من احد عيوبه يفتح متاخر فيسبب بعض المرات فرق كما هو حاصل الان_ _المهم ضعو هامش للفروقات فليكن 3 او4 نقاط_ _لتصبح النقطة 1.0462 نعدلها للـ 1.0458__المهم الفرق 4 نقاط السعر الحالي 1.0471__النقطة الفصل الجديدة 1.0458 وهي الستوب للشراء__وأسف على الغلط الغير مقصود__موفقين بإذن الله__فمن تضرر منها يبشر بالاحسن منها إن شاء الله_

 ولا يهمك يا ابو مروان تم الدخول مره اخرى على الاستوب الجديد 
بارك الله لنا ولك   :Hands:

----------


## adnan774

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel  _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم__  _ _الدولار كندي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0513___ _أنسب ستوب وجدته للدولار كندي وعملت عليه تست الان هو 1.0462 والله اعلم___ _مالم يكسر 1.0462 فهو بموجه صاعده هدفها الاول بإذن الله 1.0930  وهدفه الثاني والثالث بإذن الله 1.1000 + - /1.1100 + -_ __ _في حال كسر 1.0462 سيدخلنا بموجه هابطة على المدى القريب والله اعلم___ _فمن يرغب به مراقبته وعدم الا ستعجال وضع الستوب 1.0462__  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا__000000000000000000000__هذه توصية الدولار كندي اخواني أسف على التعديل الاجباري الغير مقصود_ _يوجد فرق بين برامج التداول  انا واضع النقطة 1.0462__الان ثلاث برامج مختلفه الفرق بينهم 3 نقاط واخرى نقطتان_ _بالرغم البيانات من الميتاترايدر 4 من احد عيوبه يفتح متاخر فيسبب بعض المرات فرق كما هو حاصل الان_ _المهم ضعو هامش للفروقات فليكن 3 او4 نقاط_ _لتصبح النقطة 1.0462 نعدلها للـ 1.0458__المهم الفرق 4 نقاط السعر الحالي 1.0471__النقطة الفصل الجديدة 1.0458 وهي الستوب للشراء__وأسف على الغلط الغير مقصود__موفقين بإذن الله__فمن تضرر منها يبشر بالاحسن منها إن شاء الله_

  *
السلام عليكم اخوي ابو مروان 
انا عندي صفقة شراء كندي وبالفعل قد اخذت بمشورتك في مسألة الوقف  
وكانت 1.0462 ولكن اخذت في الحسبان فرق السبرت خمس نقاط  
ووضعت فوقها 5 نقاط ضمان وكان الستوب الجديد عندي 1.0450 والحمد لله لم يصله لحد الأن  
وتأكد اني متابع معك للنهاية  
الله يوفقك*

----------


## paon

والله انك مدرسة يا استاذ
شكرا على الباوند وشكرا على الكندي
حياك الله

----------


## aljameel

> والله انك مدرسة يا استاذ
> شكرا على الباوند وشكرا على الكندي
> حياك الله

 اعانك الله على الباوند والكندي
هههههههه

----------


## paon

> اعانك الله على الباوند والكندي
> هههههههه

    أعانك الله علينا يا غالي ما خايف لا من الباوند ولا من الكندي طالما أستاذي الجميل   :Eh S(7):

----------


## paon

حلاوة مدرستك يا الجميل 
هيدا الباوند يتجه نحو الجنوب .. الجنوب الذي أعشق

----------


## paon

والكندي نحو الشمال يبدأ موسم الهجرة
حياك الله وبارك بعلمك

----------


## adnan774

> والكندي نحو الشمال يبدأ موسم الهجرة
> حياك الله وبارك بعلمك

 يا رب يكون هجرة الشمال بدأت  :Hands:  
متعلق بشراء ويا رب يصعد ويكتفي من الهبوط :Hands:

----------


## aljameel

> حلاوة مدرستك يا الجميل 
> هيدا الباوند يتجه نحو الجنوب .. الجنوب الذي أعشق

 اخي واضح وضوح الشمس لا مدرسة ولاغيره
اي واحد لو شاهد الشارت لحكم بنفسة
ولكن صعب الجزم بالشي فلابد حساب لكل شي  فنحن في سوق نحكم بالواقع طبعا اخرى كثيرة تدعم النزول اليوت وغيره انا ارفقت الشارت لانه سهل فهمه حتى المبتداء لايصعب عليه
بما نرى نحكم من واقع خبرة سابقة ولدغات من السوق فاحسب حتى للـ 1% حساب 
فاحصن نفسي بستوب صغير والتوفيق بيد الله وهذا ما اقوله اليوم وكل يوم 
له هدف من الاسبوع الماضي وها نحن بالاسبوع الاخر ولم ينزل له هنا لابد اخذ حيطة تحسبا لاي سبب فلا يمكن لاي من يكن تحديد اتجاه 100% والجزم عليه ولو هو صانع سوق وهو المحرك للسعر فلا بد يوجد من هو اكبر منه 
وعن نفسي لا يخوفني انما بعض المرات اضخم الشي خوفا على احدكم من خسارة

----------


## paon

> يا رب يكون هجرة الشمال بدأت  
> متعلق بشراء ويا رب يصعد ويكتفي من الهبوط

 لا تبتئس يا صديقي اتكل من بعد الله على مدرسة أستاذنا الجميل وتقيد بتعليماته ترى خيرا" باذن الله  :Eh S(7):

----------


## heidar elselehdar

اخى الجميل هل من جديد بالنسبة لهذا الزوج ام يبقى الوضع على ما هو عليه
انا كنت داخل بيع من 1.3600  و خرجت ب 5 نقاط ربح لانى وجدت السعر متذبذب بصورة مرهقة 
و لكنى اسأل علشان شغل غدا حيث اننى لا اتعامل الا مع هذا الزوج بعد ان خسرت كثيرا مع الكيبل
و لذلك يهمنى رأيك بشده بالنسبة لهذا الزوج

----------


## aljameel

> يا رب يكون هجرة الشمال بدأت  
> متعلق بشراء ويا رب يصعد ويكتفي من الهبوط

 اخي اكررمرة اخرى صعب الجزم 
انما حتى اريحك ولا تعتمد عليه اعتمد على الله 
اذا وجدت دعم للاتجاه فرضا كما الكندي على الاسبوعي
الاسبوعي نسبة الخطى 2 او 3 % مع المبالغة
فانت ضع ببالك النجاح للتوصية  اكبر بإذن الله والنسبة الاكبر 
ولكن لابد اخذ حسبان ولو  1% ممكن يطلع هو الواحد من المئة
ليس تخويف انما حتى اطمئنك والتوفيق بيد الله وحده
والله يبعد عنك وعنا جميعا الخسارة امين يارب العالمين

----------


## paon

> اخي واضح وضوح الشمس لا مدرسة ولاغيره
> اي واحد لو شاهد الشارت لحكم بنفسة
> ولكن صعب الجزم بالشي فلابد حساب لكل شي فنحن في سوق نحكم بالواقع طبعا اخرى كثيرة تدعم النزول اليوت وغيره انا ارفقت الشارت لانه سهل فهمه حتى المبتداء لايصعب عليه
> بما نرى نحكم من واقع خبرة سابقة ولدغات من السوق فاحسب حتى للـ 1% حساب 
> فاحصن نفسي بستوب صغير والتوفيق بيد الله وهذا ما اقوله اليوم وكل يوم 
> له هدف من الاسبوع الماضي وها نحن بالاسبوع الاخر ولم ينزل له هنا لابد اخذ حيطة تحسبا لاي سبب فلا يمكن لاي من يكن تحديد اتجاه 100% والجزم عليه ولو هو صانع سوق وهو المحرك للسعر فلا بد يوجد من هو اكبر منه 
> وعن نفسي لا يخوفني انما بعض المرات اضخم الشي خوفا على احدكم من خسارة

 الحلو بمدرستك يا حلو انك بتعتمد ستوب زغير غالبا بحال تم ضربه يكون مؤشر لتغيير المسار فلا يرهق الحساب خصوصا بحال تمكن المتاجر من تغيير مسار الصفقة من اتجاه الى الاتجاه الأخر وبهالحالة تحمل الصفقة البديلة التعويض عما فات  حياك الله أستاذي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> اخى الجميل هل من جديد بالنسبة لهذا الزوج ام يبقى الوضع على ما هو عليه
> انا كنت داخل بيع من 1.3600 و خرجت ب 5 نقاط ربح لانى وجدت السعر متذبذب بصورة مرهقة 
> و لكنى اسأل علشان شغل غدا حيث اننى لا اتعامل الا مع هذا الزوج بعد ان خسرت كثيرا مع الكيبل
> و لذلك يهمنى رأيك بشده بالنسبة لهذا الزوج

   انا كنت ارفقت مشاركة لك ولكن اظاهر عملت حاجة غلط و مشاركتك لم تظهر  انا كنت اتحدث عن زوج اليورو دولار

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل هل من جديد بالنسبة لهذا الزوج ام يبقى الوضع على ما هو عليه
> انا كنت داخل بيع من 1.3600 و خرجت ب 5 نقاط ربح لانى وجدت السعر متذبذب بصورة مرهقة 
> و لكنى اسأل علشان شغل غدا حيث اننى لا اتعامل الا مع هذا الزوج بعد ان خسرت كثيرا مع الكيبل
> و لذلك يهمنى رأيك بشده بالنسبة لهذا الزوج

 اي جوز اخي لم توضح الجوز وابشر بخدمتك

----------


## رشدي

مساء الانوار يا احلى جميل فى الدنيا 
هل يرتد الباوند فرنك من 1.7000 فى حالة وصل لها

----------


## حمزة ،،

يا رب الأهلي يوخذ الكأس  ،،

----------


## aljameel

> انا كنت ارفقت مشاركة لك ولكن اظاهر عملت حاجة غلط و مشاركتك لم تظهر انا كنت اتحدث عن زوج اليورو دولار

 اخي اليورو والله اعلم امامي هدف 1.3470 من الاسبوع الماضي ولازال والله اعلم قائم
ومتوقع اكثر 
فانت اذا عرفت الاتجاه يسهل عليك
ساضع لك الان للوقت الحالي والساعات القادمه ستوب قريب اعمل عليه
1.3614
لو صعد فوقه الستوب  الاخر 1.3682 واستوب اخر 1.3730 
والتوصية بها نقاط مهمه ممكن الاستفادة منهم 
والله الموفق

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> هلا اخي هو حبيبك اليورو اكيد وفي لك معك كل الحق انت متداول جيد جداً وفكر واعي إن شاء الله   بصدق تعجبني  اذا ما تتبعت جوز ولوخبرة ولو بنسبة بسيطة تتعرف على حركته فلا يصعب عليك كاليورو مثلاً فتكون والله اعلم الفائدة اكبر لانك معه خطوة خطوة لعيونك انت وباقي الاخوة ساكتب له الان شرح واذا ما نسيت شي سالحق به بمشاركة اخرى بإذن الله  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3630 النقطة 1.3937 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول واكيد تذكروها ذكرتها من قبل اشهر في حال كسرها اليورو فيكون اغلاق النزول التصحيحي الهابط ومتوقع بعد كسرها ممكن ينزل للــ 1.3000 وابعد من هذه النقطة  الان نفسها النقطة 1.3937 تحتها متوقع لليورو نزول * نزول في حال اخترقها ندخل بموجه صاعده على المدى القريب واحتمال المتوسط ومنها لكل حادث حديث وحتى اللحظة كمعطيات لا اتوقع اختراقها انما لا بد من التنوية تحسباً لاي شي  الان بالوضع الحالي هو له اهداف لازالت قائمه بإذن الله اهدافه بإذن الله 1.3500 / 1.3465 وللمعلومية له اهداف والله اعلم ابعد  واهداف بإذن الله قد تصل به للــ 1.3000 واحتمال ابعد وإن شاء الله سنتابعه سوياً  الان في حال صعد اتوقع صعوده للنقطة 1.3670 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول لا هدافه بإذن الله ولو واصل بعد 670 مراقبته لا اتوقع في حال صعد الا شي بسيط من النقاط في حال صعد فوق 1.3700 فالمتوقع بناء موجه اكبر للنزول لا اهداف اكبر بإذن الله  من 1.3670 نراقبه في حال ارتد ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد والاهداف نفسها او من اعلى نقطة يصعد لها واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه في حال لم يصعد للـ 1.3670 ندخل بيع بعد مراقبه والستوب 1.3640/45  والاهداف بإذن الله نفسها والله اعلم المتوقع من اليورو الايام القادمه هي تصحيح ونزول وهكذا واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ به بإذن الله وأنا معكم خلال الاسبوع اذا ماتوجدت   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا اليورو ين مايجرى للمجنون سيجري عليه والله اعلم

  هذه هى المشاركة التى كنت اتحدث عنها و لم تظهر قبل مشاركتى

----------


## heidar elselehdar

اشكرك اخى الجميل على اهتمامك و سرعة الرد انت حقيقى رجل خلوق 
جزاك الله كل الخير على حبك لمساعدة الغير

----------


## paon

أستاذي 
هل تتكرم بعرض رأيك حول اليورو ين ؟
شاكرا" ومقدرا"

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الانوار يا احلى جميل فى الدنيا 
> هل يرتد الباوند فرنك من 1.7000 فى حالة وصل لها

 هلا بالصديق العزيز  
اقولك لو مايحسب على القول لذكرت لك هدف ارى به ماكنت رأيته باليورو استرالي من قبل شهور فلا اصدق
الباوند فرنك واقف بمنطقة يتحرك بها من فترة وانا براقبه
صعوده فوق 1.7100 والله اعلم سيذهب به بعيد
ولكن ساذكر لك اقرب هدف  له بإذن الله  1.7400
الان ساضع لك استوب قريب ولا تستعجل 1.6845 لو كسره اقرب نقطة يصل لها من 1.6800 شراء وهي الستوب
الستوب الاول 1.6845
الستوب الثاني 1.6800
فسعره الحالي 1.6868 مناسب للدخول ولكن افضل من بعد مراقبة 
لو نزل تحت 1.6800 الابتعاد مؤقت ليتم الشراء من تحت 
انا وضعت لك الخيارات واتوقع بانه مايكسر 1.6800 انما حركته بالوقت الحالي لاتساعد على التاكيد
فانت ضم تحليلي لتحليلك واتخذ القرار  ونبي نسمع القرار معك ركاب اوكي
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> أستاذي 
> هل تتكرم بعرض رأيك حول اليورو ين ؟
> شاكرا" ومقدرا"

 تحملني ساذكر لاحقا لاني بروح للصلاة ومن بعدها مشوا ر 
ساعة واعود لكم بإذن الله
هو حركته الان ضعيفة اكيد بينتظرني حتى اعود نحن اصحاب من قبل

----------


## paon

> تحملني ساذكر لاحقا لاني بروح للصلاة ومن بعدها مشوا ر 
> ساعة واعود لكم بإذن الله
> هو حركته الان ضعيفة اكيد بينتظرني حتى اعود نحن اصحاب من قبل

 تقبل الله صلاتك وصلاتنا.. ما تنسى تدعيلنا بالخير يا طيب ما دامك صحبة انت واليورو ين انا لي عنده ثأر من أشهر صفرلي حسابي  :Doh:

----------


## aljameel

خلوني اتفلسف عليكم شوي خذو ما يعجبكم وما يعجبكم ارموه بالبحر
ومتاكد بعد فترة ستذهبون للبحر تبحثون عنه ولن تجدوه فتندمو على رميكم له
ساقلكم ماهو الذي يرمى بالبحر اي برنامج  يعطل هالمخ الذي وهبك الله به 
اقصد بالبرامج سابداء ببرامج اليوت وقسو على ذلك لايمكن برنامج يصنع لك ذكاء انسان واحساسه
ومثال اخر مؤاشر يرسم الترند هل دقته بدقة احساسك هل له عيون يرى بها فقارنه مع نفسك الجواب لديكم
فلو اسرد المنتدى باكمله لايتسع انما مثلت بهما والباقي عندكم فلا يمكن مايصنعه المخ البشري ليس له بديل
ساشرح فكرة بسيطه وسنمثل باليورو ين 
انا ما اذكره بداية وفكرة وهي لاتمثل سوى 5% مع المبالغه ما تبقى عليكم الشاطر هو من يكبر النسبة
اهم ما بالموضوع الحس التحليلي وهذا مايصعب على بشر ايصاله 
الفنان التشكيلي لديه حس بالوحة المرسومة لا اراها انا وانت اذا راى لوحة جميلة يتغزل بها باحساس فنان كانه يتغزل بفتاة جميلة مشاهدة واحدة ممكن لا تتعدى 5 ثواني احساس يتوهج بداخله 
مثل اخرى انت دكتور طبيب هل من المعقول لاتعرف تقراء اشعة اكس هل سمعتم طبيب لايعرف يقراء صورة اشعة اكس انا وانت نشاهدها ولا نعلم مابها الطبيب لاتاخذ معه نصف دقيقة واذا دقق بها لاستنتاج شي ما دقيقة 
ماقصدت به انت الطبيب والشارت هو صورة الاشعة
انا بعمل بضميري اليوم معكم وغدا الله اعلم الذي علمني يعلمكم المال مالك الايوجد لديك احساس بمالك معقول شخص ما الجميل او غيره لديه احساس على مالك اكثر منك
ساحاول ايصال مايمكن ايصاله ولو اسلمكم طرف الخيط والباقي عليكم فلا تستعجلو مع الايام ساتعلم منكم انا وغيري 
بصدق لدي احساس صعب ايصاله لكم ولكن اقولكم لم يعلمني احد تعلمت لحبي للتعلم فانا من طبعي احب ركب الصعاب فاما اكسره او يكسرني والحمد لله وبتوفيقه وصلت على ما انا عليه ولازلت اتعلم  
الله يسعدكم بقدر الاستطاعة ايصال مايمكن ايصاله
الان نبداء بشرح على اليورو ين كفكرة تنمو مع الايام ستذكروني بالخير

----------


## mohamed emam

الأخ الكريم أبو مروان ... بارك الله لك فى مالك و صحتك و أولادك
ارجو رأيك فى  النيوزيلاندى دولار
و شكرا مقدما

----------


## Don Jwan

> خلوني اتفلسف عليكم شوي خذو ما يعجبكم وما يعجبكم ارموه بالبحر
> ومتاكد بعد فترة ستذهبون للبحر تبحثون عنه ولن تجدوه فتندمو على رميكم له
> ساقلكم ماهو الذي يرمى بالبحر اي برنامج يعطل هالمخ الذي وهبك الله به 
> اقصد بالبرامج سابداء ببرامج اليوت وقسو على ذلك لايمكن برنامج يصنع لك ذكاء انسان واحساسه
> ومثال اخر مؤاشر يرسم الترند هل دقته بدقة احساسك هل له عيون يرى بها فقارنه مع نفسك الجواب لديكم
> فلو اسرد المنتدى باكمله لايتسع انما مثلت بهما والباقي عندكم فلا يمكن مايصنعه المخ البشري ليس له بديل
> ساشرح فكرة بسيطه وسنمثل باليورو ين 
> انا ما اذكره بداية وفكرة وهي لاتمثل سوى 5% مع المبالغه ما تبقى عليكم الشاطر هو من يكبر النسبة
> اهم ما بالموضوع الحس التحليلي وهذا مايصعب على بشر ايصاله 
> ...

   الاستاذ الغالي : الجميل انا ولله الحمد من كتاب ومتذوقي الشعر واحيانا اعبر بما استطيع التعبير عنه ولا يشل قلمي المعتوه شيئا ولكن واشهد الله وانا في هذه اللحظة وبعد قرائتي ما كتبت اقف حائرا وعاجزا عن التعبير فمداد قلمك شلت قلمي عن الكتابة،، فهنيئا لكل من شارك ويشارك في هذه الصفحة ويرى كلام يثلج القلب فنحن قطيع والجزار راعينا..شكرا ع كل ما قدمته وستقدمه لهولاء الناس فلا تتخلى عنهم ولو للحظة فهم بحاجة اليك ..جعل الله كل عمل صالح اقدمت على فعله في ميزان حسناتك وحفظك الله من كل شر وفقك الله في كل خطوة تخطيها من اجل تقديم العون والمساعدة. شكرا لانك انت.

----------


## aljameel

هذا الشارت لليورو ين فريم 4 ساعات  انا اخترته لامثل عليه فرضا بابحث عن موجه ولا افهم شي وجدت قاع ثم صعود ثم نزول  طبعا شدني بالاول النزول من 134.35 حتى وصل نزول لل 120.67  بعد هذا النزول ارتد وصعد وكون قمة انا مرقمة بـ 1 ثم نزل وكون قاع انا مرقمه بـ 2  الان ماهو ينقص الموجة 3 و 4 و5  بما انا داخل القناة نتوقع صعود حتى تتكون 3 بالغالب 3 الترند العلوي الذي يمتد من 1   انالا ارغب اكثر عليكم وصعب الامور كما يذكر من الاخرين او كتب شرح الموجات والتعقيدات  وغيرة انت ترى بالوقت الحالي معقدة ولكن اذا خطوة الخطوة الاولى تسهل عليك الخطوة الثانية وهكذا ولو 1000 خطوة  والله لو وجدتم احد شرح بهذه البساطة بكتاب او موقع او برنامج او منتدى عربي اجنبي  لكم كامل الحق عندي  اعرف الغالب منكم لايرغب باليوت لانه بمخيلته انه صعب جدا يصعب فهمه كان الواحد بيصنع قنبله ذرية للمعلومية قرأت الكثير حتى توصلت بان اليوت معجزه  فقررت ان لا اقراء انما اكتشف هل الخوجه احسن مني بيخترع وانا باخترع هو له مخان وانا مخ واحد اليوم ذكرت سهل جدا لعب اطفال اقولها وانا صادق فعلا لعب اطفال اين المعجزة  هذه الخطوة الاولى والخطوات التي تليها اسهل منها هل صعب اكتشاف موجه  وللمعلومية اذا وجدتم شرح بهذه الطريقة تعالو ابغزو عيوني   والفريمات جميعهم صالحين ولكن دائما الفريم الاكبر هو الاصدق  افضل فريمات للعمل بها ساعة 4 ساعات يوم الاسبوعي واليومي للاهداف البعيدة  اذا احترت كيف تبداء وهل انت بالموقع الصح من الموجه ابداء باليوم ثم 4 ساعات ثم الساعة ثم الاصغر موجه اصغر فاكبر فاكبر وهكذا  المهم الشارت لليورو ين هو مثال للموجه على اساس بداية موجه اذا رغبنا بتفصيلها حتى نكتشف اكثر نلجى للفيم الاصغر فالاصغر  نفككه قطعة قطعة  السعر داخل القناة فنحن داخل الموجه الان في حال موجتنا صحيحه ندخل بالفريم الاصغر فالاكبر فالاكبر وهكذا  هل يدعم الاتجاه كصعود طبعا قاع وقمة نفس موصفات الموجة الام لا اقصد صورة طبق الاصل هنا الحس مع الممارسه يتولد مجرد مشاهدة وحدة ممكن ثانية او اكثر من ثانية شي يجذبك كالفنان التشكيلي  الشطارة هو من يكتشف الموجات الصغرى داخل الموجه الاكبر  اتمنى اني اجدت بالشرح واوصلت الفكرة  لاتستعجلو معكم ايام وايام اذا مسكتم طرف الخيط يسهل الباقي  احد ما يفهم بموجات اليوت يبي ينتقد ويصلح نفسه فهمان  هات مالديك  ربع هذه المعلومة   سبب ذكري لما ذكرته الان حتى لايتى احدهم ويهبط معنوياتكم من لا يحب لك الخير هو من لايتمنى انك تتعلم  طبقو الباقي سهل جدا   والله يكتب لكم التوفيق

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم ممكن تعطينا حسب خبرتك اين افضل نقطة لبيع الباوند دولار وتسلم

----------


## ديوان الباشا

تم تحقيق 35 نقطه من الباوند والدولار الاسترالي ولله الحمد   
اليورو باوند  كسر خط البايفوت ديلي وبإعتقادي سيهبط هبوط شديد للغايه  
فرصه للمتابعه فقط

----------


## aljameel

وهذا شارت للكيبل الغالب منكم يهم الكيبل   هذه  احد موجاته الهابطة انزلتنا مايقارب 1000 نقطة   وللمعلومية هذه موجه على المدى المتوسط فيه اكبر منها   وداخل الموجه الحالية  موجات اصغر فاصغر  هنا الشطارة مين يكتشف الموجات التي داخل الموجه الحالية الموجات الاكبر  الفن هنا لا اريد الاجابة الان انما اكتشف واذا صعب عليك بعد نزوله او صعوده تتضح لك الصورة احسن منها تتعرف كيف فات عليك الاكتشاف وهي سهلة جدا وامامك   صدقوني الان كمن يبحث على قطعة ذهب ببحر انتم بمخيلتكم بعد فترة بسيطة بإذن الله لا يستغرق اكتشاف الموجه ثواني مشاهدة واحدة منكم   اووووووووووووووكي  لا احد يسأل الان انت اسال نفسك واجب على نفسك لو سالتوني لن اجب لان كاني ما عملت شي لكم احدكم سوف يسال طيب هو بالاخير خرج عن القناة هنا اللغز  ولاتستعجلو على الاجابة حاول تسال نفسك والاجابة عنك  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## ديوان الباشا

استاذي الجميل  
اعتقادي بأن اليورو ين سيهبط خصوصاً بأن شمعه الأسبوع فتحت على خط الديلي بالضبط وبالتالي كسرته والسعر بالنازل وكل المؤشرات تؤكد النزول 
فما راي حضرتك بالموضوع ؟

----------


## paon

استاذي شكرا على التفصيل بالنسبة لليورو ين 
فهمت من تحليلك ان الاحتمال كبير بارتداد السعر من الخط الادنى لقناة بتشفورك الى خط المنتصف كبداية وبالتالي يمكن الشراء من 122.10 او محيط هذا السعر .. راجيا" التصحيح
مع تقديري

----------


## رشدي

> هلا بالصديق العزيز  
> اقولك لو مايحسب على القول لذكرت لك هدف ارى به ماكنت رأيته باليورو استرالي من قبل شهور فلا اصدق
> الباوند فرنك واقف بمنطقة يتحرك بها من فترة وانا براقبه
> صعوده فوق 1.7100 والله اعلم سيذهب به بعيد
> ولكن ساذكر لك اقرب هدف له بإذن الله 1.7400
> الان ساضع لك استوب قريب ولا تستعجل 1.6845 لو كسره اقرب نقطة يصل لها من 1.6800 شراء وهي الستوب
> الستوب الاول 1.6845
> الستوب الثاني 1.6800
> فسعره الحالي 1.6868 مناسب للدخول ولكن افضل من بعد مراقبة 
> ...

   اسمحلى يا استاذى على وضع تحليلى الفقير امامكم   ولنبدأ بالويكلى:-  برسم الفيبو من 1.5830 الى 1.8130   مالايعجبنى وجود كسر واضح فى منطقة ال61 فيبو وهو ما يأخر الارتداد للصعود الى الآن حيث انه فى منطقة حيرة تحت 38 فيبو  الديلى :-  سحبت فيبو من 1.8100 تقريبا الى 1.6114 على آخر موجة هابطة وهو كما ترى ارتد من 50 فيبو مرتين عند 1.7100 تقريبا امره محير ايضا هل يخترق 50 فيبو ام يكسر 38 فيبو  الى الآن انا معك انه 100% بيصعد واهدافه على المدى البعيد تقول 1.8100 ومن بعدها 1.9300 ربنا يعطينا طول العمر ونشوفها  :Big Grin:   لكن الحذر من ارتداده من منطقة 1.7100 او قريب منها  وكسر 38 فيبو واغلاق ديلى تحتها ممكن الوصول الى 1.6500 و 1.6300 قبل ان يفكر فى الأرتداد للصعود بلا رجعة او يتغير السيناريو حسب الحالة الاقتصادية وقتها لكل حادث حديث  اراقب ايضا موفينج 200 على الديلى مقلق   لكن كما تفضلتم بالقول فهو فوق 1.7100 لا مجال له سوى الصعود فوق النقاط التى ذكرتها حضرتك وممكن 1.8000 واكثر _وحضرتك سيد العارفين طبعا لا يخفى عليك يا استاذى_  
لهذا سألت حضرتك عنه لانى متحير هل نتركه للفرجة هذه الايام ونجعله يفصح عما ينوى ؟؟؟
ام يوجد ما نفعله

----------


## mokly

مساء الفل على احلى شباب
السلام عليكم
كيفك ابو مروان  ان شاء الله انك بخير
جبران ونسلم على بعض فى المنتدى  هههههههههههههه
حبينا نسلم عليكم ونطمن عليكم
السلام عليكم

----------


## aljameel

لمن يسألني ساجيب عليكم النيوزلندي اغلب العملات يقفو بموقف مفترق الطرق
فاحتمال الصعود واحتمال النزول وكلاهما وارد
ما تتخيلو وساضرب لكم مثال الدولار كندي يصل على بعد نقطتان او 5 نقاط عن الحد الفاصل مابين موجه صاعده وهابطة ثم يصعد كم مرة نزل قريب من النقطة التي وضعتها 1.0458 ثم يرتد للصعود ولازال حتى اللحظة قريب منها 
اليورو ين هو داخل موجه صاعدة كما ارفقت الشارت ولكن اين يقف على حافة الموجه 
نفس الشي للنيوزلندي واكثر من عملة تقف على الحد الفاصل مابين الغاء الموجه او الاستمرار بالموجه
والحركة اليوم لم تساعد بسبب اقفال البنوك الامريكة وهم اساس السوق
فاغلب العملات تقف على حد معين وهذا دائما لغالب العملات يضع السعر عند مفترق طرق نهاية الاسبوع
فالافضل النتظا حتى يتضح اكثر فان رغبتم اضع لكم الخيارات تحت امركم ولكن نصية الانتظار فوات ربح ولا خسارة
والموجود من التوصيات افضل منهم بكثير وبهم بإذن الله الكثير
للمعلومية السوق يدار بحرفنه فوق التصور من قبل خبراء البنوك المركزية مراقب خلال ال 24 ساعة  
هذه سياسة الدول الاقتصاد اولا  
والله اعلم  
معلوماتي مبنية على خبرة سابقة بنكية 
والله الموفق

----------


## جونيور

أخى الحبيب الجميل 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أرجو منك النصيحة حيث اننى خسران للأسف  الشديد كثيرا و قد فتحت عملية شراء اليوم بسعر  
1.3620  لليورو دولار 
فماذا تنصحنى   و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الفل على احلى شباب
> السلام عليكم
> كيفك ابو مروان ان شاء الله انك بخير
> جبران ونسلم على بعض فى المنتدى هههههههههههههه
> حبينا نسلم عليكم ونطمن عليكم
> السلام عليكم

 لك احلى جيره بالشهر بيلتقو
يومك اخضر كاني اشم راحة الربح معك
كل يوم مسي مقبولة بالمنتدى 
شباب استغلوه خبرة سابقة باليوت سنوات والان انتهى من دورة مكثفة الدورة بسنتان انجزها ب 4 شهور 12 ساعة باليوم  
استغلووووووووووووووووه  
استاذ وخبير من فئة الاساتذه

----------


## ديوان الباشا

زوج الدولار الاسترالي والامريكي  
متوافق صعودا مع الترند العام للزوج على شارت الديلي وسيصطدم بخط بايفوت شهري على مستوى 0.8986 
الاحتمال بعيد المدى شراء: 0.8918 الهدف +150 
والله أعلم

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الفل على احلى شباب
> السلام عليكم
> كيفك ابو مروان ان شاء الله انك بخير
> جبران ونسلم على بعض فى المنتدى هههههههههههههه
> حبينا نسلم عليكم ونطمن عليكم
> السلام عليكم

  

> أخى الحبيب الجميل 
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> أرجو منك النصيحة حيث اننى خسران للأسف الشديد كثيرا و قد فتحت عملية شراء اليوم بسعر  
> 1.3620 لليورو دولار 
> فماذا تنصحنى و جزاك الله خيرا

 موكلي طلب خاص انك تجاوب على السؤال  
حالف اليوم ان لن  اجيب على اي سؤال  لذو المعرفات الجديدة  
اخرج ماعندك يادكتور

----------


## ديوان الباشا

> أخى الحبيب الجميل 
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> أرجو منك النصيحة حيث اننى خسران للأسف الشديد كثيرا و قد فتحت عملية شراء اليوم بسعر  
> 1.3620 لليورو دولار 
> فماذا تنصحنى و جزاك الله خيرا

 بما انك فتحت عمليه شراء بهذا السعر 
فالسعر نزل في هذا اليوم ووصل إلى +45 نقطه  
بإعتقادي الشخصي بأنه سيكمل نزولاً إلى ما بعد مستوى 580 
والله اعلم

----------


## mokly

ربنا يكرمك ابو مروان طول عمرك سباق بالخير 
يارجل ياطيب اذا حضر الماء بطل التيمم 
فيك الخير والبركة 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي شكرا على التفصيل بالنسبة لليورو ين 
> فهمت من تحليلك ان الاحتمال كبير بارتداد السعر من الخط الادنى لقناة بتشفورك الى خط المنتصف كبداية وبالتالي يمكن الشراء من 122.10 او محيط هذا السعر .. راجيا" التصحيح
> مع تقديري

 لا تبني قرارك على شارت واحد  
اذا على الشارت يقف على حافة الموجه ممكن يهبط وممكن يصعد ليواصل موجته 
فكك الموجه ابحث عن موجات اصغر 
ثانيا استعين بمؤاشرات اخرى تساعد ولو بنسبة 10% باتخاذ القرار 
اتخذ قرارك الاساس الموجة الباقي مساعدة ترندات واي مؤاشر يساعدك 
طبعا انت ترى كلامي صعب عليك الان  
ولو تعرف مجرد تتقن 50% لا ياخذ منك دقيقتان تكون مشيك عليه بكذا مؤاشر ومتخذ قرارك 
كيف اذا وجدت توصية مشروحة كما افعل انا بالتوصيات التي اضعها 
صدقني مهما تثق بي لن تدخل بها الا اذا تطابقة بنسبة كبيرة بما لديك 
وصلت الفكرة

----------


## aljameel

رشدي معاليش لست مطنش انما تحتاج تركيز وانا غير مركز الان  
فانت التعقيب عليك يحتاج تدقيق فانا بدقق وراء استاذ 
الغلط ممنوع

----------


## aljameel

> زوج الدولار الاسترالي والامريكي  
> متوافق صعودا مع الترند العام للزوج على شارت الديلي وسيصطدم بخط بايفوت شهري على مستوى 0.8986 
> الاحتمال بعيد المدى شراء: 0.8918 الهدف +150 
> والله أعلم

 ماشاء الله عليك يعيبك سرعة اتخاذك للقرار نصيحة التروي قبل اتخاذ القرار 
انا لا اقصد الا انك تنتبه ولاتستعجل  
البايفت لا تتخذ بموجبه قرار نصيحة اداة مساعدة  
دعم شهري كسر من قبل اليورو استرالي كانه بيكسر دعم 5 دقائق 
ركز على الاهم شدني لك لانك عندك الحماس ولديك معلومة ماشاء 
فالا تربط الاهم مع غير مهم  
نصيحة اخ اكبر  
وللمعلومية كلامك عن الملكي صحيح وهدفك صحيح ومدروس بعناية ولكن يجب اولا ان تتاخذ قرار بالكيبل ومنه تاكيد لهدف اليورو باوند والله اعلم ولاتثق الا بستوبك مهما اعطى من اشارة تدعم اتجاه معين

----------


## mokly

اخى الفاضل اليورو دولار تحت 13744 فهو للبيع وليس للشراء والهدف 13210 هذا اتجاه اليور 
والله تعالى اعلى واعلم
بالنسبه للمضاربه اللحظيه الان الفرق 15 نقطة فقط يعنى مش بعيد 
ثانيا على مؤشرات اللحظيه واضح ان هناك ارتداد الى منطقة  13688 ثم 13744 والله تعالى اعلى واعلم
على فكره هذا التحليل وجهة نظر شخصية
السلام عليكم

----------


## POQWER900

السلام عليكم هل توصيه الاسترالي دولار مفعله ام انتهت  وهي بيع من 8920

----------


## جونيور

> اخى الفاضل اليورو دولار تحت 13744 فهو للبيع وليس للشراء والهدف 13210 هذا اتجاه اليور 
> والله تعالى اعلى واعلم
> بالنسبه للمضاربه اللحظيه الان الفرق 15 نقطة فقط يعنى مش بعيد 
> ثانيا على مؤشرات اللحظيه واضح ان هناك ارتداد الى منطقة  13688 ثم 13744 والله تعالى اعلى واعلم
> على فكره هذا التحليل وجهة نظر شخصية
> السلام عليكم

 
جزاك الله خيرا أخى الحبيب 
ما فهمته هو الانتظار للارتداد لأعلى لمنطقة  13688  ثم البيع  و الانتظار لتحديد الاتجاه التالى 
و التعامل معه حسب اتجاهه 
هل ما فهمته صحيح أم خطا  ؟  و لك الشكر مقدما و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الفاضل اليورو دولار تحت 13744 فهو للبيع وليس للشراء والهدف 13210 هذا اتجاه اليور 
> والله تعالى اعلى واعلم
> بالنسبه للمضاربه اللحظيه الان الفرق 15 نقطة فقط يعنى مش بعيد 
> ثانيا على مؤشرات اللحظيه واضح ان هناك ارتداد الى منطقة 13688 ثم 13744 والله تعالى اعلى واعلم
> على فكره هذا التحليل وجهة نظر شخصية
> السلام عليكم

 ايوه ياعم اخرج ماعنك يعجبني فيك تفكر لبعيد  
موووووووووووووووووووووووكلي صاحبك خسران 75000 الف  اساعده تعمل طلة وطلتان باليوم ولو سلام والا صاحبك خسارته بتصير 150000 
ياعم وحدة بوحدة حتى صاحبك يستفيد من علمك 
الاخوان هنا يحتاجون النصيحة من امثالك فانت خبرة لاتقدر بثمن 
اوعد الشباب ولو كل يوم طله 5 دقائق تكفينا  
اوووووووووووووووووووووكي  
انا احب احرج على المكشوف لاني امون عليك اعتبرت انك وافقت  
ولك سهم المصدر مصدر

----------


## أروى4

اريد اعرف القصة صديقكم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم هل توصيه الاسترالي دولار مفعله ام انتهت وهي بيع من 8920

 اخي كما هي لا جديد عليها  
السوق الحركة مشلوله الافضل الانتظار اما يصعد كماا ذكرت بالتوصية او تكون النقطة 8920 هي الستوب للبيع في حال لم يخترقها 
لا للاستعجال الصبر جميل  الفرص بالكوم المهم السوق يتحرك

----------


## aljameel

صديقي رشدي طلب خاص  
رسم شارت كما لليورو ين والكيبل  
لصاحبك اليوم الذي خسرك حتى تعرف كيف كانت الخسارة 
انت بالذات تهمني فانت عملاق لان كل المقومات متوفرة لديك  ماشاء الله  
وانت خليفة الموضوع  من بعدي

----------


## aljameel

> اريد اعرف القصة صديقكم

 اقول منور الموضووووووووع اروى هنا  
ولو اني زعلان مو عليك على التصرف السابق 
فلوسك كثيرة 
اي صديق فيهم مافهمت ماذا تقصدين

----------


## فارس نواف

السلام عليكم  
بارك الله فيك اخي ابو مروان  
هل يمكن رسم الترند للباوند كما هو موضح بالصور
هل يمكن ان يكون بدايه لارتداد
اسالك فضلا منك 
وانت الاستاذ
للمعرفه والتقويه فقط لاغير 
وارجو منك القء نظره على الاسترالي فرنك 
وكل الشكر والتقدير لك
اخوك ابو نواف

----------


## mokly

تمون والله ابو مروان على رقبتى وابشر باللى تبغاه
وعلى فكره انا دائما متواجد معاكم اقرأ واستفيد منكم الله يقويكم
وجزاك الله خير  بصراحه ماتفعله مجهود جبار الله يعينك ويقويك 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## رشدي

> ايوه ياعم اخرج ماعنك يعجبني فيك تفكر لبعيد  
> موووووووووووووووووووووووكلي صاحبك خسران 75000 الف اساعده تعمل طلة وطلتان باليوم ولو سلام والا صاحبك خسارته بتصير 150000 
> ياعم وحدة بوحدة حتى صاحبك يستفيد من علمك 
> الاخوان هنا يحتاجون النصيحة من امثالك فانت خبرة لاتقدر بثمن 
> اوعد الشباب ولو كل يوم طله 5 دقائق تكفينا  
> اوووووووووووووووووووووكي  
> انا احب احرج على المكشوف لاني امون عليك اعتبرت انك وافقت  
> ولك سهم المصدر مصدر

    mokly  اوعد الشباب ولو كل يوم طله 5 دقائق تكفينا  !!!!!!!! :Angry Smile:   
ماتكفينا 5 دقائق ليس اقل من تسجيل حضور لمدة ساعة يوميا و اجبارى  :Big Grin:  
تشرفنا بمعرفتك يا اخى موكلى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## أروى4

> اقول منور الموضووووووووع اروى هنا  
> ولو اني زعلان مو عليك على التصرف السابق 
> فلوسك كثيرة 
> اي صديق فيهم مافهمت ماذا تقصدين

 الصفحة منورة بأصحابها 
الله المستعان المفروض الزعل على تهورى و ما بقت فلوس علشان تبقى كتير
اللى اقصده قصة صديقكم اللى دبل الحساب لكى يستفيد الجميع

----------


## رشدي

> صديقي رشدي طلب خاص  
> رسم شارت كما لليورو ين والكيبل   طلبك امر انت اخى الكبير  
> لصاحبك اليوم الذي خسرك حتى تعرف كيف كانت الخسارة  لم افهم هذه العبارة لم اخسر على الكيبل واليورو ين اليوم ولا الاسبوع الماضى  خسرت عقدين مايكرو على الذهب وصفقة اسكالبينج على المجنون فقط  ممكن توضيح 
> انت بالذات تهمني فانت عملاق لان كل المقومات متوفرة لديك ماشاء الله   بصدق والله العالم بى وليس تواضعا ولكن حقيقة  حالى فقير علما وحكمة    
> وانت خليفة الموضوع من بعدي

  
يا اخى لولاك ماكان حسابى يعمل الى الآن بارك الله لنا فى عمرك   فى المشاركة القادمة ارسم الشارتات لليورو ين والباوند من الاسبوعى الى الساعة   واعطينى رأيك

----------


## mohamed emam

> لمن يسألني ساجيب عليكم النيوزلندي اغلب العملات يقفو بموقف مفترق الطرق
> فاحتمال الصعود واحتمال النزول وكلاهما وارد
> ما تتخيلو وساضرب لكم مثال الدولار كندي يصل على بعد نقطتان او 5 نقاط عن الحد الفاصل مابين موجه صاعده وهابطة ثم يصعد كم مرة نزل قريب من النقطة التي وضعتها 1.0458 ثم يرتد للصعود ولازال حتى اللحظة قريب منها 
> اليورو ين هو داخل موجه صاعدة كما ارفقت الشارت ولكن اين يقف على حافة الموجه 
> نفس الشي للنيوزلندي واكثر من عملة تقف على الحد الفاصل مابين الغاء الموجه او الاستمرار بالموجه
> والحركة اليوم لم تساعد بسبب اقفال البنوك الامريكة وهم اساس السوق
> فاغلب العملات تقف على حد معين وهذا دائما لغالب العملات يضع السعر عند مفترق طرق نهاية الاسبوع
> فالافضل النتظا حتى يتضح اكثر فان رغبتم اضع لكم الخيارات تحت امركم ولكن نصية الانتظار فوات ربح ولا خسارة
> والموجود من التوصيات افضل منهم بكثير وبهم بإذن الله الكثير
> ...

 بارك الله  عليك  لسرعة الرد وهذا ليس جديد عليك يأبو الشهامة أنا من المتابعين لك فى صمت لأن شرحك ما شاء الله شامل كامل وفيه الافادة و سأعمل بالنصيحة و أنتظر للغد ... أكرر شكرى و تقبل احترامى

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> بارك الله فيك اخي ابو مروان  
> هل يمكن رسم الترند للباوند كما هو موضح بالصور
> هل يمكن ان يكون بدايه لارتداد
> اسالك فضلا منك 
> وانت الاستاذ
> للمعرفه والتقويه فقط لاغير 
> وارجو منك القء نظره على الاسترالي فرنك 
> وكل الشكر والتقدير لك
> اخوك ابو نواف

 الشارت انا ارفقته للكيبل مع التوصية فلو رجعت للتوصية تجد شارتان على اليومي والاسبوعي مرفقه مع التوصية  والله اعلم الخطى بالشارت انك اعتمدت على القاع الثاني والاصح القاع الاول  اتكلم على القاع الذي بالمنتصف   سترى الاغلاق اليومي تحت خط الترند خلال الاسبوع الماضي   الاسترالي فرنك   انا وضعت توصية له قبل الافتتاح وذكرت متوقع نزول للـ 9450 منها  شراء  هو نزل للـ 9473 ومنها ارتد اتمنى فيه منكم من استفاد منه ودخل به  الهدف كما ذكرت بإذن الله 9630   وله هدف اخر بإذن الله  لم اذكره هو 9715 والله اعلم متوقع اكثر  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> يا اخى لولاك ماكان حسابى يعمل الى الآن بارك الله لنا فى عمرك   فى المشاركة القادمة ارسم الشارتات لليورو ين والباوند من الاسبوعى الى الساعة  واعطينى رأيك

 اقصد الذهب

----------


## ديوان الباشا

> ماشاء الله عليك يعيبك سرعة اتخاذك للقرار نصيحة التروي قبل اتخاذ القرار 
> انا لا اقصد الا انك تنتبه ولاتستعجل  
> البايفت لا تتخذ بموجبه قرار نصيحة اداة مساعدة  
> دعم شهري كسر من قبل اليورو استرالي كانه بيكسر دعم 5 دقائق 
> ركز على الاهم شدني لك لانك عندك الحماس ولديك معلومة ماشاء 
> فالا تربط الاهم مع غير مهم  
> نصيحة اخ اكبر  
> وللمعلومية كلامك عن الملكي صحيح وهدفك صحيح ومدروس بعناية ولكن يجب اولا ان تتاخذ قرار بالكيبل ومنه تاكيد لهدف اليورو باوند والله اعلم ولاتثق الا بستوبك مهما اعطى من اشارة تدعم اتجاه معين

 بصراحه كلامك وسام على صدري 
والنصيحه بحطها بعيوني  
عموماً هذا حساب ديمو وقاعد اجرب تحليلي الشخصي وحتى الآن ماشي لله الحمد والمنه 
ولا بد من الأخطاء اخي الجميل 
بالنسبه للكيبل فلا يهمني الآن لانه الفكره مشوشه لهذا الزوج، ننتظر ماذا سيفعل عندما يفتتح السوق الاوربي 
اليورو باوند بالنسبه للمعطيات التي لدي فإنه سيتوجه نزولا وسأكتفي ب  35 نقطه (ان شاء الله مايكسر فيني :Stick Out Tongue: )  
 وتم تعليق اوامر شراء دولار ين :90.70  هدف 91.30 
وايضا شراء بالنسبه للملكي 
تهمني آرائكم ومخالفاتكم  
مشكورين

----------


## adnan774

> الشارت انا ارفقته للكيبل مع التوصية فلو رجعت للتوصية تجد شارتان على اليومي والاسبوعي مرفقه مع التوصية  والله اعلم الخطى بالشارت انك اعتمدت على القاع الثاني والاصح القاع الاول  اتكلم على القاع الذي بالمنتصف   سترى الاغلاق اليومي تحت خط الترند خلال الاسبوع الماضي   الاسترالي فرنك   انا وضعت توصية له قبل الافتتاح وذكرت متوقع نزول للـ 9450 منها  شراء  هو نزل للـ 9473 ومنها ارتد اتمنى فيه منكم من استفاد منه ودخل به  الهدف كما ذكرت بإذن الله 9630   وله هدف اخر بإذن الله  لم اذكره هو 9715 والله اعلم متوقع اكثر  والله الموفق

 
اخوي ابومروااااااااااان  
هل تقصد انه اليوم ارتد الى هذه النقطة ؟ 
انا متابعنه من الصباح واخاف تكون فاتتني هذه الفرصة

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي ابومروااااااااااان  
> هل تقصد انه اليوم ارتد الى هذه النقطة ؟ 
> انا متابعنه من الصباح واخاف تكون فاتتني هذه الفرصة

 نعم فاتت عليك الله يعوضك باحسن منها 
وابشر مجرد احصل على فرص ساضعها بإذن الله

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم مارايك بالاغلاق للباوند دولار وماهو رايك وبارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> بصراحه كلامك وسام على صدري 
> والنصيحه بحطها بعيوني  
> عموماً هذا حساب ديمو وقاعد اجرب تحليلي الشخصي وحتى الآن ماشي لله الحمد والمنه 
> ولا بد من الأخطاء اخي الجميل 
> بالنسبه للكيبل فلا يهمني الآن لانه الفكره مشوشه لهذا الزوج، ننتظر ماذا سيفعل عندما يفتتح السوق الاوربي 
> اليورو باوند بالنسبه للمعطيات التي لدي فإنه سيتوجه نزولا وسأكتفي ب 35 نقطه (ان شاء الله مايكسر فيني)  
> وتم تعليق اوامر شراء دولار ين :90.70 هدف 91.30 
> وايضا شراء بالنسبه للملكي 
> تهمني آرائكم ومخالفاتكم  
> مشكورين

 بصدق غير مصحصح اليوم النوم مكسر الصبر علي إن شاء الله قبل السوق الاسيوي 
ساتكلم بهم بس انام ولو ساعة وابشر

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم مارايك بالاغلاق للباوند دولار وماهو رايك وبارك الله فيك

 انا على الساعة الثانية بعد 40 دقيقة 
الكيبل بموجه هابطة وله هدف هابط حتى اللحظة  
ولكن لابد من حساب لاي شي حساب ممكن يقلب الاتجاه ويصعد ليصحح 
ونصيحة لا تعتمد على اغلاق او غيرة هو مساعد فقط 
اهتم بالنقاط التي ذاكرها بالتوصية وستجني الكثير 
وين مايروووووح نحن معه صاعد نازل المهم انت خلك مع الموجه وين مايروح اربط الحزم وتوكل على الله اقصد بالحزام الستوب 
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## رشدي

لهذا بعت سابقا على شارت الساعة 
اما الآن فهو تحت 38 فيبو على الديلى ممكن الهبوط لان 1100 نقطة من النقاط التى تقل عندها السيولة (راقب الفوليوم محترم على الذهب ) على الديلى ودعم عند موفينج 50  
والله اعلم يرجى تصحيح المعلومة واعتذر

----------


## adnan774

> نعم فاتت عليك الله يعوضك باحسن منها 
> وابشر مجرد احصل على فرص ساضعها بإذن الله

 
اخوي ابو مروان 
انا رجعت للشارت مره ثانية وكان بالفعل السعر وصل الى 0.9475 بس مسجل عندي بتاريخ 12.2.2010 الساعة 17  
لو تسمح يا ريت تتأكدلي من هذى النقطة  :Hands:   
اخاف يكون عندي مشكلة في الشارت وانا ما ادري  
وسامحني على التكليف

----------


## أبو محمد.

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم والله ماقصرت الله يحفظك يارب

----------


## رشدي

عاجل يا استاذنا  
نداء استغاثة آخر   https://forum.arabictrader.com/1525669-1-post.html 
موثق ايضا بالصورة المرفقة 
ما العمل

----------


## mokly

> عاجل يا استاذنا  
> نداء استغاثة آخر   https://forum.arabictrader.com/1525669-1-post.html 
> موثق ايضا بالصورة المرفقة 
> ما العمل

 الله يعين
الخلاصه لابد من المغامره 
لو مكانك سوف اعمل كلاتى اقفل 3 اوامر من البيع طالما فوق 13580
بصراحه الموقف صعب جدا لذلك لابد من المغامره
هذا راييى وليست ملزم به احد والله تعالى اعلى واعلم
ولو نزل اليورو وانهى الموجه الرابعه بالفعل لن يتبقى له الاموجه هابطه واحده وسوف تكون صغيره والله تعالى  اعلى واعلم

----------


## رشدي

> الله يعين
> الخلاصه لابد من المغامره 
> لو مكانك سوف اعمل كلاتى اقفل 3 اوامر من البيع طالما فوق 13580
> بصراحه الموقف صعب جدا لذلك لابد من المغامره
> هذا راييى وليست ملزم به احد والله تعالى اعلى واعلم
> ولو نزل اليورو وانهى الموجه الرابعه بالفعل لن يتبقى له الاموجه هابطه واحده وسوف تكون صغيره والله تعالى اعلى واعلم

   
هاتعبك معى شوي  
بس للعلم لست انا المتعلق هو احد الاخوة رجاء اشرح باستفاضة اكثر نقطة نقطة وانا انقل له كل ما تقول جعله الله بميزان حسناتك 
ولو اخذت نظرة اخرى على الحساب ترى انه باقى على المارجن 150 نقطة  
شكرا لك يا اخى الكريم جزاك الله خير بارك الله فيك

----------


## mokly

اخى الفاضل الى الان الظاهر الصعود اقرب من الهبوط لذلك لابد من اقفال بعض عقود البيع اما اذا كسر 
13580تعمل هدج تانى وتنتظر الارتداد ولا تقفل عقود البيع الا عندما ترى ارتداد شبه مؤكد
اما اذا كسر 13580 كده نتاكد انه انهى الموجه الرابعه ونازل فى الخامسه وبالتالى سوف نرى قاع جديد لليورو

----------


## 7afeedo

أستاذنا أبومروان
أستاذنا ماوكلي
أستاذنا رشدي 
سؤال سريع ومعلش اليوم راحت علي التحليلات لأني كنت مشغول جدا جدا
عندي صفقة بيع على الدولار ين من الأسبوع الماضي من سعر 89.89
شو النصيحة الآن ؟؟ 
ولكم جزيل الشكر ،،،

----------


## رشدي

> أستاذنا أبومروان
> أستاذنا ماوكلي
> أستاذنا رشدي 
> سؤال سريع ومعلش اليوم راحت علي التحليلات لأني كنت مشغول جدا جدا
> عندي صفقة بيع على الدولار ين من الأسبوع الماضي من سعر 89.89
> شو النصيحة الآن ؟؟ 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر ،،،

 لا بأس  
الاستوب اغلاق شمعة اربع ساعات فوق خط الترند المرسوم بالشارت 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## 7afeedo

> لا بأس  
> الاستوب اغلاق شمعة اربع ساعات فوق خط الترند المرسوم بالشارت 
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 أستاذنا رشدي
الله يعطيك العافية ويجزاك الخير
بس صاحبك إلك عليه شوي بالشارتات 
يعني الستوب هلأ هو نقطة 90.75
معلش بدي أغلبك معي شوي  :Regular Smile:  
وسامحنا على التقصير

----------


## المجهول

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحية طيبة لجميع اعضاء هذا المنتدى الشامخ 
تأكدو بأني لم اكتب العبارات للمجامله او لمغزى آخر؟؟
بدون مجامله ولكن حقيقه اقولها رجلٌ يستحق الثناء 
المحللين الكباااااااار في علم الاقتصاد عجزوا يفهمون ويحللون السوق
عمري الفوركسي يتخطى الخمس سنوات 
 لم ارى بحياتي محلل بهذه البراعة 
من ملوك عالم الفوركس ومن المخضرمين وله نهجه الخاصه في هذا العالم
نسأل الله أن يجزيه خير الجزاء ويبارك له في ماله وعلمه
 لا اقولها لتقليل من شان احد .. ولكن هي كلمة حق
 وبالقطع لا يوجد ملك فالملك لله
و كلمة حق اخرى .. اخلاق عالية .. وجهد متواصل .. و الجميل  .. جميل العطاء .. صفة نادرة ..والصحيح انه مدرسة بحد ذاتها تعلمنا منها الكثير ومازلنا نتعلم ان شاء الله
تفانيه فى مساعدة الاخرين ..كريم وشهم ولا يبخل بأي معلومة على أحد بارك الله به وجزاه الله كل خير
رجل ذو مواصفات نادرة جدا .. والله لا اقولها تزلفا او رياء بل كلمة حق في هذا الرجل المتواضع 
هنالك اشخاص مدسوسون يحاولون تشويش ؟ 
وليس عطفن على هذا الرجل بل كرهن للظلم لان الظلم ظلامات يوم القيامة وكلمة حق 
ادارة منتدنا الحبيب وقفه قصيرة مع هذا الإنسان الذي إن وجد لابد أن لانخسره 
 فليس من العيب أن نخسر ولكن من الخطأ أن ننظر لضياع أموالنا دون حراك . ... احترم وجهة نظركم  
الرجل لا اعرفه لا من قريب ولامن بعيد... نتائج توصياته هي من تقيم عمله 
والمجال امامكم  مفتوح البحث بالانترنت  هل يوجد ببراعة هذا الرجل  
المحللون المجتهدون لا للحصر وجزاهم الله خيرا 
اسالكم بالله كلمة حق  بحق  من استفاد من هذا الرجل  
ولا ازكي على الله سبحانه أحد والسلا عليكم؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛ 
والله من وراء القصد

----------


## المجهول

عذرا على التكرار

----------


## بسّام

> سم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> تحية طيبة لجميع اعضاء هذا المنتدى الشامخ 
> تأكدو بأني لم اكتب العبارات للمجامله او لمغزى آخر؟؟
> بدون مجامله ولكن حقيقه اقولها رجلٌ يستحق الثناء 
> المحللين الكباااااااار في علم الاقتصاد عجزوا يفهمون ويحللون السوق
> عمري الفوركسي يتخطى الخمس سنوات 
>  لم ارى بحياتي محلل بهذه البراعة 
> من ملوك عالم الفوركس ومن المخضرمين وله نهجه الخاصه في هذا العالم
> نسأل الله أن يجزيه خير الجزاء ويبارك له في ماله وعلمه
> ...

 قلت كلمة حق في هذا الرجل 
اضافة اخري وهي انه صبور الي ان يطفح الكيل وهو في قمة الروعة في كل شيء 
ومبروك مقدما الكأس اهلاوي ان شاء الله علما اني الجار لكم  الاتحاد

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

صدقت والله أخي المجهول  
ابو مروان رجل ولا كل الرجال  
الله يبارك له في عمره وصحته وماله

----------


## رشدي

اخى المجهول 
ما تلكمت الا بالحق  
تسلم

----------


## aljameel

صباااااااااح الخير جميعا 
يوم موفق للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم تحية طيبة لجميع اعضاء هذا المنتدى الشامخ  تأكدو بأني لم اكتب العبارات للمجامله او لمغزى آخر؟؟ بدون مجامله ولكن حقيقه اقولها رجلٌ يستحق الثناء  المحللين الكباااااااار في علم الاقتصاد عجزوا يفهمون ويحللون السوق عمري الفوركسي يتخطى الخمس سنوات  لم ارى بحياتي محلل بهذه البراعة  من ملوك عالم الفوركس ومن المخضرمين وله نهجه الخاصه في هذا العالم نسأل الله أن يجزيه خير الجزاء ويبارك له في ماله وعلمه لا اقولها لتقليل من شان احد .. ولكن هي كلمة حق وبالقطع لا يوجد ملك فالملك لله و كلمة حق اخرى .. اخلاق عالية .. وجهد متواصل .. و الجميل .. جميل العطاء .. صفة نادرة ..والصحيح انه مدرسة بحد ذاتها تعلمنا منها الكثير ومازلنا نتعلم ان شاء الله تفانيه فى مساعدة الاخرين ..كريم وشهم ولا يبخل بأي معلومة على أحد بارك الله به وجزاه الله كل خير رجل ذو مواصفات نادرة جدا .. والله لا اقولها تزلفا او رياء بل كلمة حق في هذا الرجل المتواضع  هنالك اشخاص مدسوسون يحاولون تشويش ؟  وليس عطفن على هذا الرجل بل كرهن للظلم لان الظلم ظلامات يوم القيامة وكلمة حق  ادارة منتدنا الحبيب وقفه قصيرة مع هذا الإنسان الذي إن وجد لابد أن لانخسره  فليس من العيب أن نخسر ولكن من الخطأ أن ننظر لضياع أموالنا دون حراك . ... احترم وجهة نظركم   الرجل لا اعرفه لا من قريب ولامن بعيد... نتائج توصياته هي من تقيم عمله  والمجال امامكم مفتوح البحث بالانترنت هل يوجد ببراعة هذا الرجل   المحللون المجتهدون لا للحصر وجزاهم الله خيرا  اسالكم بالله كلمة حق بحق من استفاد من هذا الرجل   ولا ازكي على الله سبحانه أحد والسلا عليكم؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛  والله من وراء القصد

  

> قلت كلمة حق في هذا الرجل 
> اضافة اخري وهي انه صبور الي ان يطفح الكيل وهو في قمة الروعة في كل شيء 
> ومبروك مقدما الكأس اهلاوي ان شاء الله علما اني الجار لكم الاتحاد

  

> صدقت والله أخي المجهول  
> ابو مروان رجل ولا كل الرجال  
> الله يبارك له في عمره وصحته وماله

  

> اخى المجهول 
> ما تلكمت الا بالحق  
> تسلم

   الله الله الله ماهذا ياهاذاااا اخجلتم تواضعي كذا يصيبني الغرور  اعطيتوني اكبر من حجمي بصدق هاكذا كلام مسئولية كبيرة  لا اعرف ماذا اقول لساني يعجز عن الشكر والتعبير     بارك الله فيكم جميعااااااا

----------


## mohamed emam

صباح الخير عليكم جميعا و أسأل الله التوفيق للجميع
أبو مروان كل التمنيات لك بالصحة والبركة ولكل الاخوة و الأخوات باذن الله

----------


## أبو محمد.

صباح الخير ابو مروان عندي بيع باوند من5680 اين تنصحني اخرج منة وبارك الله فيك

----------


## بسّام

> الله الله الله ماهذا ياهاذاااا اخجلتم تواضعي كذا يصيبني الغرور  اعطيتوني اكبر من حجمي بصدق هاكذا كلام مسئولية كبيرة  لا اعرف ماذا اقول لساني يعجز عن الشكر والتعبير     بارك الله فيكم جميعااااااا

 بالعكس لم تعطي عشر عشر حقك من المجهود الذي تبذله
وانت حجمك لابقاس بالفوركس لا ابدا وانما يقاس بمصداقيتك وامانتك

----------


## mohamed emam

الله الله الله ماهذا ياهاذاااا
اخجلتم تواضعي كذا يصيبني الغرور
اعطيتوني اكبر من حجمي بصدق هاكذا كلام مسئولية كبيرة
لا اعرف ماذا اقول لساني يعجز عن الشكر والتعبير
بارك الله فيكم جميعااااااا 
أبدا والله لا أكبر من حجمك و لا أخاف أن يصيبك الغرور .. أسأل الله أن يجعل تعبك و مجهودك  فى ميزان حسانك... امين

----------


## FXEGY30

دخلت على المووضوع
متأخر وبسم الله ماشاء الله لقيت رقم مشاركات رهيبه
وثناء من الاعضاء على الموضوع
وبصراحه مالقيت غير اني اضم صوتي لصوتهم
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير ابو مروان عندي بيع باوند من5680 اين تنصحني اخرج منة وبارك الله فيك

 أسف على التاخير بعيد عن الجهاز 
والله اعلم الستوب الحقيقي هو 1.5782 او 764 
ولكن اذا ترغب تضع الستوب 1.5718 اعتقد ممتاز والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير عليكم جميعا و أسأل الله التوفيق للجميع
> أبو مروان كل التمنيات لك بالصحة والبركة ولكل الاخوة و الأخوات باذن الله

  

> بالعكس لم تعطي عشر عشر حقك من المجهود الذي تبذله
> وانت حجمك لابقاس بالفوركس لا ابدا وانما يقاس بمصداقيتك وامانتك

  

> الله الله الله ماهذا ياهاذاااا
> اخجلتم تواضعي كذا يصيبني الغرور
> اعطيتوني اكبر من حجمي بصدق هاكذا كلام مسئولية كبيرة
> لا اعرف ماذا اقول لساني يعجز عن الشكر والتعبير
> بارك الله فيكم جميعااااااا 
> أبدا والله لا أكبر من حجمك و لا أخاف أن يصيبك الغرور .. أسأل الله أن يجعل تعبك و مجهودك فى ميزان حسانك... امين

 بارك الله فيكم والله يكتب لنا ولكم الاجر والتوفيق
وجزاكم الله خير الجزا
موفقين بإذن الله جميعا

----------


## أبو محمد.

> أسف على التاخير بعيد عن الجهاز 
> والله اعلم الستوب الحقيقي هو 1.5782 او 764 
> ولكن اذا ترغب تضع الستوب 1.5718 اعتقد ممتاز والله اعلم 
> والله الموفق

  طيب كم ممكن ينزل قبل الاستوب وشكرا

----------


## رشدي

> عاجل يا استاذنا  
> نداء استغاثة آخر   https://forum.arabictrader.com/1525669-1-post.html 
> موثق ايضا بالصورة المرفقة 
> ما العمل

  
ما رايك 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> دخلت على المووضوع
> متأخر وبسم الله ماشاء الله لقيت رقم مشاركات رهيبه
> وثناء من الاعضاء على الموضوع
> وبصراحه مالقيت غير اني اضم صوتي لصوتهم
> وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

  
حياك الله بين اخونك والله يكتب التوفيق للجميع

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم  لو صعد للـ 1.3670/75/80/85 المهم راقبوه متوقع الارتداد بإذن الله  الستوب 1.3692 او نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بإذن الله 1.3475 وله اهداف اخرى والله اعلم او القناعة  الدخول بعد مراقلة وتاكد منه انه ارتد  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## mtaham

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ما رأى استازنا الجميل فى زوج  usd / cad

----------


## aljameel

> ما رايك 
> بارك الله فيك

 الله يعينه ويساعده  
هذا لابد من متابعه مجرد يتاكد اتجاه فرضا نزول يعمل عقد عقد حتى تتساوى الربح والخسارة معه  
اما انتظار الصعود صعب جدا  
اقولك اليورو ممن يواصل وممكن يرتد الاحتمالان وارده  
افضل شي هو التخلص بعقد عقد حتى تتساوى الخسارة مع الربح 
والله الموفق

----------


## ربحان خسران

> ما رايك 
> بارك الله فيك

 ان شاء الله تعالى  
تخرج من الصفقه بأرباح  
بالتوفيق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  ما رأى استازنا الجميل فى زوج usd / cad

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته والله اعلم مالم يكسر النقطة 1.0458 فهو بموجه صاعدة واهدافها بإذن الله بعيده تصل به 800 و 900 وابعد من ذلك كسر 1.0458 يدخلنا بموجه هابطة على المدى القريب والله اعلم  والستوب للشراء 1.0458 والله الموفق

----------


## ربحان خسران

اخي العزيز aljameel 
ما رأيك في بيع الباوند ين  و الهدف 50 نقطه 
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

اخواني استاذنكم ساعة او ساعة ونصف  بإذن الله اتوجد معكم مع السوق الاوربي 
لدي موعد بالمحكمة لعممل كالة 
والله يعين إن شاء الله الشيوخ مايتاخرو  
سامحونااااا يومك بإذن الله موفق
المهم التوصيات كما هم لاجديد عليهم

----------


## ربحان خسران

> اخواني استاذنكم ساعة او ساعة ونصف  بإذن الله اتوجد معكم مع السوق الاوربي 
> لدي موعد بالمحكمة لعممل كالة 
> والله يعين إن شاء الله الشيوخ مايتاخرو  
> سامحونااااا يومك بإذن الله موفق
> المهم التوصيات كما هم لاجديد عليهم

 تروح وترجع بالسلامة 
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

> اخي العزيز aljameel 
> ما رأيك في بيع الباوند ين و الهدف 50 نقطه 
> تحياتي

 اخي ربحان وإن شاء الله دائما ربحان  انا ذاكر  بالتوصية عليه النقطة 142.34 او 24 لا اتذكر ارجع للتوصية  فاي صعود ويقترب من النقطة بيع وخذ بإذن الله مو 50   500  المهم في حال اخترق النقطة التي ذكرتها بيدخل بموجه صاعده  على المدى القريب  اتوقع تذهب به لل 143.60 و 144.50  كتبتها على عجل اهداف الصعود لست متاكد 100%  المهم نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول 142.34  والله الموفق

----------


## soliter

> اخواني استاذنكم ساعة او ساعة ونصف  بإذن الله اتوجد معكم مع السوق الاوربي

  

> لدي موعد بالمحكمة لعممل كالة 
> والله يعين إن شاء الله الشيوخ مايتاخرو  
> سامحونااااا يومك بإذن الله موفق
> المهم التوصيات كما هم لاجديد عليهم

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله يا جنرال

----------


## ربحان خسران

> اخي ربحان وإن شاء الله دائما ربحان  انا ذاكر  بالتوصية عليه النقطة 142.34 او 24 لا اتذكر ارجع للتوصية  فاي صعود ويقترب من النقطة بيع وخذ بإذن الله مو 50   500  المهم في حال اخترق النقطة التي ذكرتها بيدخل بموجه صاعده  على المدى القريب  اتوقع تذهب به لل 143.60 و 144.50  كتبتها على عجل اهداف الصعود لست متاكد 100%  المهم نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول 142.34  والله الموفق

 بيض الله وجهك  
اخي العزيز aljameel 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## 7afeedo

> أستاذنا أبومروان
> أستاذنا ماوكلي
> أستاذنا رشدي 
> سؤال سريع ومعلش اليوم راحت علي التحليلات لأني كنت مشغول جدا جدا
> عندي صفقة بيع على الدولار ين من الأسبوع الماضي من سعر 89.89
> شو النصيحة الآن ؟؟ 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر ،،،

    

> لا بأس  
> الاستوب اغلاق شمعة اربع ساعات فوق خط الترند المرسوم بالشارت 
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

    

> أستاذنا رشدي
> الله يعطيك العافية ويجزاك الخير
> بس صاحبك إلك عليه شوي بالشارتات 
> يعني الستوب هلأ هو نقطة 90.75
> معلش بدي أغلبك معي شوي  
> وسامحنا على التقصير

  
أستاذنا أبومروان الجميل
أستاذنا رشدي 
إلى الآن لم تصلني إجابة واضحة !
بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم

----------


## MR-GBP

> اخواني استاذنكم ساعة او ساعة ونصف  بإذن الله اتوجد معكم مع السوق الاوربي 
> لدي موعد بالمحكمة لعممل كالة 
> والله يعين إن شاء الله الشيوخ مايتاخرو  
> سامحونااااا يومك بإذن الله موفق
> المهم التوصيات كما هم لاجديد عليهم

 اذا تحتاج شهوووود ترى حاضرين  :Big Grin: 
الله يوفقك :Hands:

----------


## Mothawee

أجندة عامرة

----------


## soliter

كسر الكندى النقطه الحصينه 1.0458 
وسجل1.0450 
فهل يصعدالكيبل ويكسر هو الاخر 1.5764 ؟ 
لنراقب

----------


## aljameel

> كسر الكندى النقطه الحصينه 1.0458 
> وسجل1.0450 
> فهل يصعدالكيبل ويكسر هو الاخر 1.5764 ؟ 
> لنراقب

 لا تستعجل الكسر بسبب الدولار والذهب  ساجد له بإذن الله  مدخل شراء  لان الموجه قصيرة للكندي حتى اللحظه والله اعلم  مجرد اتاكد منه سابلغ به بإذن الله

----------


## beck777

بالنسبة للدولار كندي اخ ابو مروان هل نعتبر مرور السعر اسفل 1.0458 كسر لمنطقة الدعم ام انه يجب ان يغلق تحتها حتى يتم تأكيد الكسر ؟
في حال الدخول بموجة هابطة قصيرة المدى ماهي اهدافها ؟
وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم  لو صعد للـ 1.3670/75/80/85 المهم راقبوه متوقع الارتداد بإذن الله  الستوب 1.3692 او نقطة الارتداد  والهدف بإذن الله 1.3475 وله اهداف اخرى والله اعلم او القناعة  الدخول بعد مراقلة وتاكد منه انه ارتد   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   للمشااااااااااهدة والمراقبة والله الموفق  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال الدخول بعد التاكد من الارتداد  بإذن الله اذا توفقنا به مجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول

----------


## aljameel

> بالنسبة للدولار كندي اخ ابو مروان هل نعتبر مرور السعر اسفل 1.0458 كسر لمنطقة الدعم ام انه يجب ان يغلق تحتها حتى يتم تأكيد الكسر ؟
> في حال الدخول بموجة هابطة قصيرة المدى ماهي اهدافها ؟
> وشكرا

 الكسر ادخلنا بموجه هابطة قصيرة  واهدافها لاتستاهل الدخول بها
اغلاق ما اغلاق انسى ياعم
انا مراقبة مت ماتوفرت فرصه عليه سابلغ عنه بإذن الله
هدف قريب 430 
الافضل الانتظار

----------


## adnan774

> للمشااااااااااهدة والمراقبة والله الموفق  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال الدخول بعد التاكد من الارتداد  بإذن الله اذا توفقنا به مجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول

 اخوي ابومروااااااااااااان سوف نراقبة عند الارتداد ولكن عندي طلب قول تم :016:  
ساعدنا في تحديد نقطة الدخول لان اخوك غرقااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان :Doh:  :Cry Smile:  :Doh:

----------


## aljameel

الانترت نت ثقيل او المنتدى 
بطلوع الروح بترفع المشاركة 
المهم متى ماتاخرت يكون لدي مشكله

----------


## أبو رابح

رايك بالمجنون اليوم يالغالي,,

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي ابومروااااااااااااان سوف نراقبة عند الارتداد ولكن عندي طلب قول تم 
> ساعدنا في تحديد نقطة الدخول لان اخوك غرقااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

 بس هذا غالي والطلب رخيص
تم تم تم تم 
ابشر بخدمتك  
كلمني الاخ رشدي عنك انت الذي عندك عقود من 1.5000 
المهم اذا انت خليك متابع معي  
سادخلك كيف بعقود عقد عقد حتى تتساوى الخسارة مع الربح وبإذن الله تطلع منها بتوفيق الله 
قول يارب

----------


## soliter

> لا تستعجل الكسر بسبب الدولار والذهب  ساجد له بإذن الله  مدخل شراء  لان الموجه قصيرة للكندي حتى اللحظه والله اعلم  مجرد اتاكد منه سابلغ به بإذن الله

   
انا مش مستعجل عليه يا جنرال انا بس علشان الكيبل   كسر الكندى والبيينات الىمن بريطنيا كمان حوالى ساعه ومتوقع تكون ايجابيه
 ممكن تخلى الكيبل يكسر لفوق

----------


## beck777

جزاك الله خيرا ابو مروان 
اعتذر عن كثرة الأسئلة حول الكندي ولكن عندي شراء من 1.0604 وداخل ب10% من حسابي ولذلك اريد نقطة مؤكدة لكي اقوم بالشراء من الأسفل لتقريب نقطة الأغلاق لمنتصف المسافة 
مع انني بذلك اتجاوز قاعدة ال10 بالمئة ولكن لو لم افعل ذلك ربما ابقى اسبوع او اسبوعين متفرج حتى يعود الكندي 
وشكرا

----------


## adnan774

> بس هذا غالي والطلب رخيص
> تم تم تم تم 
> ابشر بخدمتك  
> كلمني الاخ رشدي عنك انت الذي عندك عقود من 1.5000 
> المهم اذا انت خليك متابع معي  
> سادخلك كيف بعقود عقد عقد حتى تتساوى الخسارة مع الربح وبإذن الله تطلع منها بتوفيق الله 
> قول يارب

 تسلم اخوي  
ويا ريت لو الاستاذ رشدي يكلمك عني :Ongue:  
لا مو انا المعني .....  
انا .... وانا اخوك غرقان في صفقة الاسترالي (بيع)وصفقة الكندي (شراء) 
واتمنى انك تنصحني وترشدني الى صفقة تصلح الوضع  
قلت تم وكلامي إتمه يا ابن اطهر بلاد الله

----------


## osha_ahmed

اخى العزيز الجميل بالنسبة للأسترالى هو كده حلاص ننسى الموجة الهابطة بأختراقه مقاومة 920 ولا ممكن يرتد من النقط الحالية

----------


## beshay

الاخ ابو مروان 
  احلى صباح  الى اعز الرجال واخلص الرجال ملك الشهامة العربيه الله يعطيك بقدر خدماتك للناس جميعا 0انا شاكر جدا لك انك فاكرنى وان شاء الله كله سوف يكون كله تمام بمشيئة الله وعلى فكره صديقنا الدكتور  مهما ان تكلمت عنه فلن اوفيه حقه  فانه استاذى

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> للمشااااااااااهدة والمراقبة والله الموفق  الرجاء عدم الاستعجال الدخول بعد التاكد من الارتداد   بإذن الله اذا توفقنا به مجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
اخى الجميل انا لم اتبع التعليمات بدقة و تعجلت الدخول بيع لليورو من 1.3625  و دخلت بيع مرة اخرى من 1.3680 و الان عايزك تخرجنى من هذه الورطة 
اريد منك اذا تكرمت نقطة استوب لوز قوية 
(اعملك ايه انت الغلطان طمعتنا فيك و خليتنا نلح فى الطلب و كأننا اصحاب حق عليك)

----------


## aljameel

انا لدي مشاكل بالانترنت قطع غريبه 
وثقيل جدا  
الله يعينكم تتابعو اليورو والكيبل اتوقع بنتظار خبر 
المؤاشرات سلبيه بتقول نزول 
هل الخبر مع المؤاشرات او عكسه 
اذا فرطو تحت اتوقع مئات النقاط والله اعلم وها يفرطو السبحة معهم 
المهم الستوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووب 
وكما ذكرت بقدر المستطاع صغير 
اذا صعدو الكيبل ذكرت نقاطة بالتوصية 
اليورو يكون صعود خبر بدون هدف واضح ومجرد يتاكد شي سابلغ به 
ولكن النزول حتى اللحظة هو سيد الموقف 
الوقوف بهذه المنطقة هم بنتظار خبر هام والله اعلم 
وسامحونا لن ارد على احد لان المشاركة طلعت روحي حتى رفعتها للمرة الثالثه اكتبها

----------


## aljameel

> اخى العزيز الجميل بالنسبة للأسترالى هو كده حلاص ننسى الموجة الهابطة بأختراقه مقاومة 920 ولا ممكن يرتد من النقط الحالية

 ارجع للتوصية بعد 920 والله اعلم النقطة 8990 + - على ما اتذكر منهامتوقع ارتداد ونزول 
اهدافه كبيره المهم ارجع للتوصية بها الاهداف 
والستوب صغير

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ ابو مروان 
> احلى صباح الى اعز الرجال واخلص الرجال ملك الشهامة العربيه الله يعطيك بقدر خدماتك للناس جميعا 0انا شاكر جدا لك انك فاكرنى وان شاء الله كله سوف يكون كله تمام بمشيئة الله وعلى فكره صديقنا الدكتور مهما ان تكلمت عنه فلن اوفيه حقه فانه استاذى

 هلا وغلى ياراجل كيف انساك اقول الموضوع منوووووور  اغلق الزنووووووووووووووووووون ماهاذا   كيف الان الامور تمام ماشيه معك   اليوم ركز شوي توقع خاص اذا نزول والله اعلم بمئات النقاط والله اعلم  ياعم من ريحت الغوالي هو مو جار بس الصحبة فوق 10 سنوات  الجيرة بالقوة موبكيفه انا احضرته  والله ونعم الجار والصاحب  انا بهددك فيك الدكتور وهو ماشي ياعم كله ماشي ياعم عنده  امبارح  احرجته الا يرد على سؤال  لا احد الاخوان هو لايحب يوصي يخاف  المهم البركة بك اجاب على احد الاخوان  توصيته لليورو دولار  بيقول   صعود لل 1.3688  والهدف ماقصر ساحبه للاخير 1.3240  التوصية على مؤاشراتي 100% والهدف   انا فضلت ذكرر هدف هدف اول باول  راقب ياعم هاهو عند 1.3683 صعد  وركزززززززززززززز  والستووووووووووووووووووووووب لايتعدى 20 نقطة  والله يكتب لك ولنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  اليورو ين مالم يخترق 123.35 للبيع  والهدف بإذن الله 119  السعر الحالي 122.96  مراقبته وعدم الاستعجال رجاءء خاص  لانه باختراق 123.35 يكون صعوووود   والتوصية بيع وليست شراء   صعد الله معه فيه غيره   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

الملكي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8693  متوقع صعود بإذن الله لهدف 8940  الستوب 8666  المهم مراقبته والله الموفق  يا اخوان سامحونا  اعاني من الانترنت يقطع وثقيل جدا

----------


## FXEGY30

> والله اعلم  اليورو ين مالم يخترق 123.35 للبيع  والهدف بإذن الله 119  السعر الحالي 122.96  مراقبته وعدم الاستعجال رجاءء خاص  لانه باختراق 123.35 يكون صعوووود   والتوصية بيع وليست شراء   صعد الله معه فيه غيره    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 انا آسف معلش انا عارف ان النت عندك تقيل  بس سامحني عندي سؤال ومش مستعجل على اجابته لظروف النت عندك ماذا تقصد بـ  اليورو ين مالم يخترق 123.35 للبيع يعني ننتظر كام من الوقت علشان نقرر انه اخترق ام لا يعني اغلاق اليوم مثلا تحت هذا المستوى يعني انه لم يخترق وندخل فيه بيع ام مثلا اغلاق اسبوع  هذا سؤالي واعتذر على الاطاله يا نجم وشكرا جدا على مجهودك الطيب ياطيب

----------


## بسّام

اخبار الباوند اقل من المتوقع سلبية

----------


## بسّام

CPI y/y   3.5%  3.6% 2.9%   
 12:30pm  GBP  Core CPI y/y   3.1%  3.2% 2.8%   
 12:30pm  GBP  DCLG HPI y/y     1.4% 0.6%   
 12:30pm  GBP  RPI y/y   3.7%  3.8% 2.4%

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم عندي بيع باوند من5680 ووضعت الاستوب 5764 ولم يصل لة الحمد لله رب العالمين اين اضع اقرب هدف لة وشكرا لك

----------


## محمود1

> الملكي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8693  متوقع صعود بإذن الله لهدف 8940  الستوب 8666  المهم مراقبته والله الموفق   يا اخوان سامحونا اعاني من الانترنت يقطع وثقيل جدا

   بالتوفيق اخي ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> انا آسف معلش انا عارف ان النت عندك تقيل   بس سامحني عندي سؤال ومش مستعجل على اجابته لظروف النت عندك ماذا تقصد بـ  اليورو ين مالم يخترق 123.35 للبيع يعني ننتظر كام من الوقت علشان نقرر انه اخترق ام لا يعني اغلاق اليوم مثلا تحت هذا المستوى يعني انه لم يخترق وندخل فيه بيع ام مثلا اغلاق اسبوع  هذا سؤالي واعتذر على الاطاله يا نجم وشكرا جدا على مجهودك الطيب  ياطيب

 اخي بخدمتك اخي  الله يعين على النت 
اختراق مجرد يصعد فوق 123.35 ولو بنقطة لاوقت ولا اغلاق ولا غيره 
تلغى التوصية  
الستوب 123.35 
والبيع من اقرب نقطة للستوب في حال صعد قريب منها بعد مراقبه بعد ماتتاكد  انه ماهو مواصل صعود 
اوووكي

----------


## franco195

ابو مروان انا دخلت صفقه المالكى والله الموفق  
بس اقرب هدف اقفل الصفقه عنده فييين ؟

----------


## FXEGY30

> اخي بخدمتك اخي الله يعين على النت 
> اختراق مجرد يصعد فوق 123.35 ولو بنقطة لاوقت ولا اغلاق ولا غيره 
> تلغى التوصية  
> الستوب 123.35 
> والبيع من اقرب نقطة للستوب في حال صعد قريب منها بعد مراقبه بعد ماتتاكد انه ماهو مواصل صعود 
> اوووكي

 اووووكييييي علم وجاري التنفيذ واحنا ورانا غيره النهارده وشكرا لك جدا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم عندي بيع باوند من5680 ووضعت الاستوب 5764 ولم يصل لة الحمد لله رب العالمين اين اضع اقرب هدف لة وشكرا لك

 والله اعلم الاهداف الحاليه بإذن الله  1.5475 / 1.5430 
وبإذن الله له اهداف اخرى ابعد 
هو ينزل لسلسل اهدافه واحد وراء الثاني بإذن الله 
والله يرزقك من واسع فضلة

----------


## yousefh

ما هو الزوج الذي يلقب بالملكي
فأنا جديد في عالم البورصة
مشكورين على مجهوداتكم

----------


## محمود1

> ما هو الزوج الذي يلقب بالملكي
> فأنا جديد في عالم البورصة
> مشكورين على مجهوداتكم

 اليورو جنيه

----------


## mtaham

> ما هو الزوج الذي يلقب بالملكي
> فأنا جديد في عالم البورصة
> مشكورين على مجهوداتكم

  EUR / GBP

----------


## yousefh

مشكور أخي

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان انا دخلت صفقه المالكى والله الموفق  
> بس اقرب هدف اقفل الصفقه عنده فييين ؟

 والله اعلم 8880 \ 8940 بإذن الله 
انا ما اراه اكتبه وانت الخيار لك اجني براحتك 
إن شاء الله يكتب لها التوفيق 
والله الموفق

----------


## basel232

السلام عليكم  
أبو مروان 
شرايك بالدولار فرنك ... باقي إتجاهه صعود ولا تغير عليه شي 
الله يوفقك

----------


## 7afeedo

> امبارح احرجته الا يرد على سؤال لا احد الاخوان هو لايحب يوصي يخاف  المهم البركة بك اجاب على احد الاخوان  توصيته لليورو دولار بيقول   صعود لل 1.3688  والهدف ماقصر ساحبه للاخير 1.3240  التوصية على مؤاشراتي 100% والهدف   انا فضلت ذكرر هدف هدف اول باول  راقب ياعم هاهو عند 1.3683 صعد وركزززززززززززززز  والستووووووووووووووووووووووب لايتعدى 20 نقطة   والله يكتب لك ولنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   سبحان الله يا أبومروان شفت المشاركة وأجاني شغل ضروري (أنا بالدوام) رحت فترة ربع ساعة ورجعت وأشوف السعر ناااااازل  الحمد لله أولاً وأخيراً المهم أستاذي أنا حطيت أمر بيع معلق عند سعر 1.3670 والستوب 1.3695 الهدف مفتوح أوكى أستاذنا ولا برأيك أغير بالأوردر

----------


## aljameel

> اخبار الباوند اقل من المتوقع سلبية

  

> CPI y/y 3.5% 3.6% 2.9% 
> 12:30pm GBP Core CPI y/y 3.1% 3.2% 2.8% 
> 12:30pm GBP DCLG HPI y/y 1.4% 0.6% 
> 12:30pm GBP RPI y/y 3.7% 3.8% 2.4%

 بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم نصف ساعة وبإذن الله القاكم 
المهم اطمنيت عليكم الحمد لله وإن شاء الله يواصلو نزول ويكتب لهم التوفيق 
موفقين بإذن الله 
سامحوناااااااااااااااا

----------


## aljameel

> سبحان الله يا أبومروان شفت المشاركة وأجاني شغل ضروري (أنا بالدوام) رحت فترة ربع ساعة ورجعت وأشوف السعر ناااااازل  الحمد لله أولاً وأخيراً المهم أستاذي أنا حطيت أمر بيع معلق عند سعر 1.3670 والستوب 1.3695 الهدف مفتوح أوكى أستاذنا ولا برأيك أغير بالأوردر

 الحمد لله اذا لك نصيب بتاخذه واذا مالك نصيب ربك يعوضك بإذن الله 
وابشر السوق كله فرص لو راح

----------


## solo90515

هل بامكاننا اعتبار ان اليورو دولار قد ارتد وبالتالي نبيعه

----------


## osha_ahmed

اخى العزيز الجميل  
ممكن تذكر لنا المحطات التى سوف يتوقف بيها اليورو فى رحلة الهبوط  للتارجت   جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## solo90515

اليورو دولار مازال يتارجح بين الهبوط والصعود
هل بامكانننا ان نؤكد انه تم الارتداد

----------


## solo90515

اخي الجميل  طولت الغيبة نحن بحاجة  اليك يالغالي

----------


## osha_ahmed

> اخى العزيز الجميل  
> ممكن تذكر لنا المحطات التى سوف يتوقف بيها اليورو فى رحلة الهبوط  للتارجت   جزاك الله خيرا

 
بارك الله فيك اخى منظرين ردك يا غالى

----------


## semo64

_دخلت متأخر وبسم الله ماشاء الله  
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله_

----------


## paon

يسعد اوقاتك استاذنا الطيب

----------


## Mothawee

Tue Feb 16 15:08:01 CET 2010CADUSDCAD testing important support at 1.0437 (61.8% fib retracement of 1.0225 to 1.0781)

----------


## رشدي

> هلا وغلى ياراجل كيف انساك اقول الموضوع منوووووور  اغلق الزنووووووووووووووووووون ماهاذا   كيف الان الامور تمام ماشيه معك   اليوم ركز شوي توقع خاص اذا نزول والله اعلم بمئات النقاط والله اعلم  ياعم من ريحت الغوالي هو مو جار بس الصحبة فوق 10 سنوات  الجيرة بالقوة موبكيفه انا احضرته والله ونعم الجار والصاحب  انا بهددك فيك الدكتور وهو ماشي ياعم كله ماشي ياعم عنده  امبارح احرجته الا يرد على سؤال لا احد الاخوان هو لايحب يوصي يخاف  المهم البركة بك اجاب على احد الاخوان  توصيته لليورو دولار بيقول   صعود لل 1.3688  والهدف ماقصر ساحبه للاخير 1.3240  التوصية على مؤاشراتي 100% والهدف   انا فضلت ذكرر هدف هدف اول باول  راقب ياعم هاهو عند 1.3683 صعد وركزززززززززززززز  والستووووووووووووووووووووووب لايتعدى 20 نقطة   والله يكتب لك ولنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

     :015:  :015:  :015:   لم يفلت منى  :Big Grin:

----------


## go.link

انا متعلق بيع يورو دولار من 1.3608
والان انا خسران 111 نقطه 
بماذا تنصحونى اخوانى

----------


## osha_ahmed

استاذى الفاضل الجميل  
اود نصيحتك فى الدولار كندى متبهدل اوى فيه ..زشارى  
وميش عارف اخرة النزول ده ايه ...المفروض انه عند منطقة دعوم قوية ربنا يستر   اود نصيحتك يا غالى

----------


## khairia

اليورو دولار يا جماعة صعود ولا هبوط

----------


## paon

استاذي هل تغير اتجاه الباوند الى الصعود ؟
مع الشكر

----------


## Mothawee

أسمحولي أعطيكم من تحليلي البسيط غالباً اليورو دولار هبوط ولاكن غداً مع الأخبار الدسمة للدولار وكذالك الدولار كندي صعود

----------


## khairia

شكرا لردك

----------


## Angel2010

مسالخير ابو مروان : ممكن أعرف شو رائيك بالمجنون ومشكووور

----------


## go.link

الكيبل حقق سعر شمالى لم يصل له من 6 ايام

----------


## go.link

ياخواننا انا متعلق بيع مع الكيبل واليورو دولار
والحمد لله خسران دلوقتى حوالى 300 نقطه
هل فيه احتمال للهبوط مره اخرى ام انه غير اتجاهه

----------


## kon-sy

> ياخواننا انا متعلق بيع مع الكيبل واليورو دولار
> والحمد لله خسران دلوقتى حوالى 300 نقطه
> هل فيه احتمال للهبوط مره اخرى ام انه غير اتجاهه

 
استاذي الكريم انا عم بشتغل على أكاونت افتراضي .. 
بس على حد علمي ومن اللي قرأته من التوصيات انو اذا اليورو دولار كسر 3690 ممكن يكمل صعود لل 3790 
و العلم عند الله

----------


## mokly

> استاذى الفاضل الجميل  
> اود نصيحتك فى الدولار كندى متبهدل اوى فيه ..زشارى  
> وميش عارف اخرة النزول ده ايه ...المفروض انه عند منطقة دعوم قوية ربنا يستر اود نصيحتك يا غالى

  عندى سؤال لو امكن 
حضرتك بتدخل الانسبيك بنفس الاسم ده؟

----------


## mokly

> لم يفلت منى

  ان شاء الله خويك اخد بالنصيحه وفك البيع فى اليورو
الله يكتبلكم اللى فيه الخير

----------


## بسّام

بعد إذن الاخ /  الجميل    
من يسألوا عن اليورو  
اليورو بعد ان اخترق 3678 اخترق 3722 والان امامه 3777 وعند اختراقها الي 3874 و 3939 و 3980  
المخطط الاخر لليورو عند اختراق 3820 الي 3977 و 4171 و 4323 واخرها 4413 
وانصح نفسي اولا وانصحكم جميعا بعدم التعزيز في الخسارة  
والله اعلم 
الاستب لليورو كسر 3598

----------


## رشدي

> ان شاء الله خويك اخد بالنصيحه وفك البيع فى اليورو
> الله يكتبلكم اللى فيه الخير

 ان شاء الله يكون استفاد والله اعلم بحاله 
وشكرا لك على المجهود
بارك الله فيك 
تعالا بقى وقولى رايك على اليورو والكيبل والين ؟؟ 
ملخص سريع لاخوك الصغير

----------


## yousefh

هل يوجد إحتمال لهبوط الباوند مرة اخرى
فأنا لدي عقدين بيع من تحت والخسارة الأن كبيرة

----------


## elsayed1959

ممكن حد يفدنى بموقف اليورو والباوند الى اين وماهى اهدافه ولكم تحياتى :Cry Smile:

----------


## بسّام

> هل يوجد إحتمال لهبوط الباوند مرة اخرى
> فأنا لدي عقدين بيع من تحت والخسارة الأن كبيرة

 هو مرهون بإغلاقه 
اغلق فوق 5788 فالمتوقع مواصلة الصعود وعدم كسر 5788
اغلق تحت 5788  فالمتوقع ان ينزل الي 5720 او 5705 او 5684 
والله اعلم

----------


## yousefh

بارك الله فيك
ومتي سيكون الإغلاق
بعد كام ساعة من الأن؟

----------


## بسّام

وفيك
بعد ساعتان و 10دقائق من الان

----------


## elsayed1959

ممكن حد يفدنى بموقف اليورومع الباوند الى اين وماهى اهدافه ولكم تحياتى :Cry Smile:

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الاغلاق بعد ساعتين فقط من الان

----------


## بسّام

انا الان دخلت شراء علي اليورو عقد ستاندرد وعلي حساب حقيقي  بسعر 3758 والاستب كسر 3722 والهدف 3777 و 3874 و 3939 قديكون غدا والله اعلم

----------


## بسّام

انا الان دخلت شراء علي الباوند عقد ستاندرد وعلي حساب حقيقي بسعر 5785 والاستب كسر 5750 الي الاغلاق بعد الاغلاق سوف اغير الاستب الي كسر 5768 بشرط ان يكون الاغلاق فوق 5788 
اهدافي ان شاء الله بعد 5788 5897 و 5972 و 6028 و 6123 والله اعلم

----------


## بسّام

أسأل الله التوفيق لي ولكم ولجميع المسلمين

----------


## elsayed1959

ممكن حد يفدنى بموقف اليورومع الباوند الى اين وماهى اهدافه ولكم تحياتى

----------


## بسّام

عندما يتم الاغلاق فوق 5788 فالاستب كسر 5768 واقصاها كسر 5750
بانسبة لليورو فهو اغلق فوق 3678 الهامة جدا للطلوع  فالاستب يكون بكسر 3750 او 3740 والبعيد بكسر 3722 
والله اعلم

----------


## بسّام

غدا يوجد خبرين علي الباوند والاهم هو الاخير وهو هام جدااااا الذي بالاحمر
12:30pm  GBP  Claimant Count Change    -14.6K -15.2K    12:30pm  GBP  MPC Meeting Minutes    0-0-9 0-0-9

----------


## بسّام

عموما اشارة طلوع اليورو للغد تبدأ بإختراق 3777 وهو مهم  والله اعلم

----------


## بسّام

اليورو اختراق 3777 وهو 3778 كهاي الي الان وقبل نهاية يوم التداول من بدري قبل نهاية اليوم وقبل بداية اليوم الجديد مجهز نفسه لطلوع قوي جدااااا  والله اعلم  
الالتزام بالاستب مهم وهام جدا

----------


## beshay

الاستاذ بسام 
  ارجو ان تتذكر ان هذا الموضوع هو موضوع خاص بالاخ ابو مروان و سيادتك حر  ان تشترى او تبيع كما تشاء ولكن هناك اخوه متابعين مع ابو مروان  رجاء عدم تشتيتهم بعقودك

----------


## khairia

اية رأيكو يا جماعة البيع eur/usd

----------


## بسّام

الله العالم ان اليورو غدا لن يكسر 3757  وكذلك الباوند لن يكسر 5775 
ولابد من الاستب السوق ليس له كبير

----------


## بسّام

> الاستاذ بسام 
>   ارجو ان تتذكر ان هذا الموضوع هو موضوع خاص بالاخ ابو مروان و سيادتك حر  ان تشترى او تبيع كما تشاء ولكن هناك اخوه متابعين مع ابو مروان  رجاء عدم تشتيتهم بعقودك

 اهلا اخي انا لم اقل اشتروا بل قلت انا اشتريت ولا الزمك لا بالبيع ولا بالشراء

----------


## بسّام

> اية رأيكو يا جماعة البيع eur/usd

 
الاخت خيرية اليورو دولار هو للشراء وليس للبيع ابدا  والاستب كسر 3750 والاهداف 3874 و 3939 و 3980 والله اعلم

----------


## Mothawee

الاخبار لها تاثير قوي غداً ارجو الاخذ بالاعتبار  
وهذا الصعود كان مع دخول الاسواق الاسيوية كالعاده مشاغبين والى الان ننتظر الاغلاق ونشوف التحليل من الخبراء

----------


## soliter

> الاستاذ بسام 
>   ارجو ان تتذكر ان هذا الموضوع هو موضوع خاص بالاخ ابو مروان و سيادتك حر  ان تشترى او تبيع كما تشاء ولكن هناك اخوه متابعين مع ابو مروان  رجاء عدم تشتيتهم بعقودك

  

> اهلا اخي انا لم اقل اشتروا بل قلت انا اشتريت ولا الزمك لا بالبيع ولا بالشراء

  

> الاخت خيرية اليورو دولار هو للشراء وليس للبيع ابدا والاستب كسر 3750 والاهداف 3874 و 3939 و 3980 والله اعلم

  رجاء خاص من الاخ العذيذ بسام 
عرض وجه نظره على العملات فى موضوع خاص 
ام هذا الموضوع له صاحبه ويوجد تحليله للعملات 
وشكراا

----------


## بسّام

حاضر ولا تزعلوا اهم شيء انيساطكم

----------


## رشدي

> اية رأيكو يا جماعة البيع eur/usd

  
سبق وسألتينى ماذا قلت لكى؟

----------


## رشدي

> الاستاذ بسام 
> ارجو ان تتذكر ان هذا الموضوع هو موضوع خاص بالاخ ابو مروان و سيادتك حر ان تشترى او تبيع كما تشاء ولكن هناك اخوه متابعين مع ابو مروان رجاء عدم تشتيتهم بعقودك

 اخى بشاى اتركه على راحته يشاركنا برأيه    

> اهلا اخي انا لم اقل اشتروا بل قلت انا اشتريت ولا الزمك لا بالبيع ولا بالشراء

 لا تزعل يا اخى الموضوع موضوعك وانت منورنا لو كان ابو مروان هنا لقال نفس الكلام  لا تبخل منتظرين مشاركاتك    

> رجاء خاص من الاخ العذيذ بسام   عرض وجه نظره على العملات فى موضوع خاص  ام هذا الموضوع له صاحبه ويوجد تحليله للعملات  وشكراا

 يا اخى وما الذى يضر فى ان يعطى وجهة نظره اراه يتابع معنا الاخبار على العملة وقريبا ترى مشاركاته بشرح وتحليل ايضا لا تحكم من الآن    

> حاضر ولا تزعلوا اهم شيء انيساطكم

   لا تزعل من الأخوة هم اخوانك ولكن كما ترى اكثر من رأي يحدث تشتيت اتعبك بشارتات وشرح ولك جزيل الشكر والدعاء   نكون مبسوطين بوجودك يا اخى

----------


## بسّام

عاجز عن شكرك اخي رشدي 
واي خدمة بالعكس لايوجد زعل وجهة نظرهم وطرحوها وقد اكون مخطيء لاني اقدّرك واقدّر الاخ الجميل وشكرا علي ترحيبك

----------


## رشدي

> عاجز عن شكرك اخي رشدي 
> واي خدمة بالعكس لايوجد زعل وجهة نظرهم وطرحوها وقد اكون مخطيء لاني اقدّرك واقدّر الاخ الجميل وشكرا علي ترحيبك

  
اعطينا شارت لليورو يا اساتذنا

----------


## Mothawee

صباح الخيييير  
خذو الجديد وعطوني رايكم   :013:

----------


## ديوان الباشا

تم الدخول بـ 3 صفقات للمجنون واجمالي الارباح 320 نقطه 
تحقيق 26 نقطه باليورو باوند 
تحقيق 124 من اليورو دولار 
خساره 38 نقطه من اليورو باوند 
تحقيق 170 نقطه من اليورو ين 
خساره 62 نقطه من الدولار الامريكي والكندي 
صافي الأرباح 540 نقطه لله الحمد والمنه

----------


## solo90515

اخي بو مروان هل ما زال اليورو دولار للبيع ام نلغي الفكرة

----------


## بسّام

يارب ياكريم 
شراء باوند من 5800 هدف 5832  بعد 5832 سيصحح الاستب كسر 5773
سنلعب معه علي الطلعة والنزلة ونجني منه نقاط عدة ان شاء الله

----------


## ديوان الباشا

> اخي بو مروان هل ما زال اليورو دولار للبيع ام نلغي الفكرة

 بإعتقادي بان اليورو دولار سينزل الى مناطق 3755 ومن ثم سيصعد من السعر المذكور الى منطقه المقاومه الأولى 3786 فإن أخترقها فإنه سيكمل صعوداً إلى 3821 
 والله اعلم

----------


## ديوان الباشا

> بإعتقادي بان اليورو دولار سينزل الى مناطق 3755 ومن ثم سيصعد من السعر المذكور الى منطقه المقاومه الأولى 3786 فإن أخترقها فإنه سيكمل صعوداً إلى 3821 
> والله اعلم

  هناك خط بايفت ويكلي على مستوى 775 إن اغلقت شمعة الـ 4 ساعات فوقه فإنه سيكمل صعوده 
الى مستوى المقاومه الاولى والشراء يكون من 790 
والله اعلم

----------


## solo90515

شكرا اخي

----------


## beck777

ماذا بخصوص الدولار كندي هل من مستجدات فمازلت متمسك بالشراء من 1.0606

----------


## المجهول

ابومروان ..  غائب عن الموضوع 24 ساعه  
توقعكم مسافر ؟

----------


## aljameel

> ابومروان .. غائب عن الموضوع 24 ساعه  
> توقعكم مسافر ؟

 هلا اخي
اولاً اشكرك على الكلام الجميل يعبر عن ومن انسان اجمل 
فعلاً غائب 24 ساعة  واعتذر من الجميع كنت برحلة 
وأستاذنكم يوم اخر  او يومين حسب الضروف بإذن الله مسافر بعد المشاركة  
ولعيونكم جميعا سوف اضع تصوري للكيبل واليورو على السريع 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## paon

الحمدلله عالسلامة

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5697 ساتكلم عنه بشرح مفصل اتمنى الاستفادة منه بقدر المستطاع خلال الاسبوع القادم والايام القادمه  اتمنى لايروح تعبى سدى على الاقل من يتعاطى مع المعطيات التي اذكرها استفادته لا تقل بإذن الله عن 1000 نقطة ومن يجيد التعامل مع المعطيات بإذن الله لايقل عن 2000 نقطة واكثر بكثير بإذن الله الشرح مفصل ليس ليوم انما لايام والرجاء الاحتفاظ به عندكم بالمفضلة والرجوع له كلما احتجتم له وهذا اجتهاد مني قابل للصواب والخطى ليس مؤكد انما حسب المعطيات التي امامي  النقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول بالوضع الحالي 1.6000  في حال نزل تتغير النقطة وبإذن الله ساذكر نقطة اخرى   اي ارتفاع له يكون ارتفاع تصحيحي لمواصلة النزول والله اعلم مجرد نصعد فوق 1.6000 ندخل بموجه صاعده على المدى القريب والمتوسط والله اعلم وسنحد اهدافه بوقتها بإذن الله   هو كفره عامه هابط واهداف النزول بإذن الله الرئيسيه وتكلمت بها عشرات المرات  1.5865 / 1.5635 هذه الاهداف الحمد لله تحققت المتبقى من الاهداف   1.5275 /1.5130 /1.5000 + - تقريبا   هو بثلاث موجات هابطة اكبر فاصغر فاصغر فاي صعود يكون بيصحح لا احد منهم او كلاهما  واحتمال ينزل لهدف لصغرى ثم يصعد يصحح الاكبر منها اوكي  هنا انتهينا من الشكل العام له اوكي   الموجه الحاليه بموجه صغرى هابطة واخيره والله اعلم فهي مو شرط الوصول لهدفها دائما الاخيره ممكن تصل وممكن تنقطع   الان بالوضع الحالي هو كموجه هابطة هدفها بإذن الله 1.5480/1.5430 خلال الاسبوع المنصرم حاول أن يصل هدفه ولم يصل هل الاسبوع القادم يصل لهدفه ام يصعد ويكتفى بالنزول الذي نزله المهم تحت 1.5764 فنحن داخل الموجه الهابطة الحالية الغاء الموجه باختراق 1.5782 غير ذلك الاهداف قائمه والله اعلم  من الاهداف متوقع ارتداد وصعود لتصحيح الموجه الوسطى او الاكبر ومنها لكل حادث حديث انما في حال نزل لهدفه ولم يمدد الموجه ممكن الشراء والاستفاده منه كصعود والستوب نقطة الارتداد  المهم في حال البيع فممكن مراقبته والدخول بيع ووضع الستوب اما 1.5764 او 1.5782  المهم متوقع باختراق 1.5764 يخترق 1.5782 وليس مؤكد انما اخذه بالحسبان  وإن شاء الله نتابعه مع بعضاً فأن رأيت صعود او نزول سابلغ عنه المهم اكون متواجد على الجهاز فأن لم اتواجد فارجو معذرتي مقدما   الصعود والله اعلم  الان في في حال صعد ولم ينزل لهدف الموجه الصغرى باختراق 1.5764 ثم 1.5782 فمتوقع الصعود لاهداف بإذن الله 1.5895/1.5900  واحتمال تنقص او تزيد هذا وارد ولكن ارى نقطة 1.5900+ - هي نقطة تصحيح جيدة والله اعلم ومنها يرتد نزول واحتمال يرتد ثم ينزل بعض الشي ثم يصعد فوقها الله اعلم هذا صعب الحكم عليه الان انما يتبين معنا فيما بعد بإذن الله ونحكم عليه ولكل حادث حديث  الان في حال صعد للـ 1.5900 وارتد نزول فممكن الاستفاده منه بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد او زيادة 5 او 10 نقاط فوقها   وممكن الاستفاده منه في حال اخترق 1.5764ثم 1.5782 بالشراء ووضع الستوب المناسب للشراء ومن الصعب الان وضع استوب لاني اتوقع النزول لا الصعود حتى اللحظة والله اعلم واتوقع افتتاح على قاب تحت والله اعلم واحتمال العكس  مجرد يواصل نزول بإذن الله فهدف النزول الاول بإذن الله 1.5355 واحتمال يمتد للهدف 1.6275 وله اهداف اخرى بإذن الله والله اعلم ومتوقع بالموجه يأتي بجميع اهدافه الهابطة والله اعلم   كتوقع شخصي يكون نهاية النزول له عند 1.5000 تزيد او تنقص الله اعلم ومنها الصعود للـ 1.6800 طبعا تاخذ وقت ايام واسابيع انما كفكره عامه وهي قابلة للصواب والخطى  انما اخذها بالحسبان في حال صدف التوقع   هذا مايحضرني بالوقت الحالي واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه وسارفقه مع المشاركة الحاليه او اذا نسيت شي لم اذكره  المهم الاستفاده منه بقدر المستطاع واجعلوه مرجع لكم للايام القادمه في حال السناريو اصاب له   ومن لم يتفهم نقطة ما يسأل وانا بإذن الله اجيب له وهي فرصه الان نحن بالويكند ممكن تطبيق المعطيات مع ما تجيدونه من تحليل ومن لم يتفهم شرحي كما ذكرت يسأل وانا اجيب عليه المهم ارجو الاستفاده منه بقدر المستطاع وكما ذكرت لايروح تعبى سدى به واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه وبإذن الله سابلغ عنه المهم اكون متواجد بصراحة لدي مشاغل كثيرة وساحاول جاهداً التواجد معكم بقدر المستطاع والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  هذه شارتان للكيبل على اليومي والاسبوعي  فيه من يقول الاغلاق وما ادراك ما الاغلاق  الاغلاقات دائما خذوها مساعدهبالاتجاه وليس الاتكال عليه لتحديد اتجاه نصيحة والخيار لكم فلو شاهدتم الشلرات اليومي كيف الاغلاقات خلال الاسبوع المنصرم له لها تأثير مره فوق ومره تحت فصعب تحديد الاتجاه بها انما مساعده فقط والله اعلم

   هذه التوصية الاساسية للكيبل كما هي لاجديد   المهم سوف اضع بعض النقاط لعلكم تستفيدو منها   والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5775 يراقب وعدم استعجال في حال لم يخترق 1.5795  فيكون للنزول في حال اخترقت كما بالتوصية وساضع بعض النقاط   النقطة 1.5850 منطقة بيع والستوب 1.5860   النقطة الموجودة بالتوصية 1.5900+ - تقريبا الستوب 1.5921  هذا الجديد والباقي كما بالتوصية   اليورو دولار لا اتوقع صعوده فوق 1.3840 واحتمال بسيط جدا ممكن يصعد  بحدود 20 نقطة وهو احتمال ضعيف في حال صعد  المهم تحت 1.3840 للبيع والله اعلم  والله اعلم اهدافهم بيطفح الحساب منهم قولو يارب   المهم التركيز وعدم الاستعجال وإن شاء الله ارجع من السفر واشوفهم بالهاوية  والان أستاذنكم لاني مسافر هذه اللحظه القاكم على خير  والله يكتب لكم ولنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## solo90515

اليورو دولار يالغالي ما هي نظرتك له الان على المدى القريب

----------


## المجهول

ترجع بالسلامه .. ما  اجملك يالجميل

----------


## ام كرار

تسافر وترجع سالم غانم باذن الله

----------


## بسّام

السلام عليكم 
ضربت استبات الامس  
نأتي لحركة الباوند الان وهو للبيع من  5660 تززيد او تنقص والهدف 5586 بالضبط ان شاء الله الاستب كسر الهاي بنقطة

----------


## بسّام

عفوا يااخوان  
الباوند لديه هدف اولا عند 5705 بالضبط والبيع يتم من عند 5705 والهدف 5586 ان شاء الله

----------


## بسّام

وضحت الرؤيا للباوند  
يتم شراء الباوند من فوق 5624 والهدف 5705  ومن ثم يتم البيع من 5705 والاهداف الي 5594 و 5586  مع الارتدادات 5705  و 5660 و 5641 و 5640 و 5635 و 5624

----------


## رشدي

> وضحت الرؤيا للباوند  
> يتم شراء الباوند من فوق 5624 والهدف 5705 ومن ثم يتم البيع من 5705 والاهداف الي 5594 و 5586 مع الارتدادات 5705 و 5660 و 5641 و 5640 و 5635 و 5624

 وخد عنك كمان يا استاذنا لغاية مايوصل 5200 ولا تزعل  
ولا للرحمة مع هذا الزوج بالذات  :Big Grin:

----------


## رشدي

> هلا اخي
> اولاً اشكرك على الكلام الجميل يعبر عن ومن انسان اجمل 
> فعلاً غائب 24 ساعة واعتذر من الجميع كنت برحلة 
> وأستاذنكم يوم اخر او يومين حسب الضروف بإذن الله مسافر بعد المشاركة  
> ولعيونكم جميعا سوف اضع تصوري للكيبل واليورو على السريع 
> موفقين بإذن الله

   

> هذه التوصية الاساسية للكيبل كما هي لاجديد   المهم سوف اضع بعض النقاط لعلكم تستفيدو منها   والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5775 يراقب وعدم استعجال في حال لم يخترق 1.5795  فيكون للنزول في حال اخترقت كما بالتوصية وساضع بعض النقاط   النقطة 1.5850 منطقة بيع والستوب 1.5860   النقطة الموجودة بالتوصية 1.5900+ - تقريبا الستوب 1.5921  هذا الجديد والباقي كما بالتوصية   اليورو دولار لا اتوقع صعوده فوق 1.3840 واحتمال بسيط جدا ممكن يصعد بحدود 20 نقطة وهو احتمال ضعيف في حال صعد  المهم تحت 1.3840 للبيع والله اعلم  والله اعلم اهدافهم بيطفح الحساب منهم قولو يارب   المهم التركيز وعدم الاستعجال وإن شاء الله ارجع من السفر واشوفهم بالهاوية  والان أستاذنكم لاني مسافر هذه اللحظه القاكم على خير   والله يكتب لكم ولنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

      والله اعلم اهدافهم بيطفح الحساب منهم قولو يارب  ههههههههههههههههااااااااااااااى :Ongue:    حلوة بجد والله   وانت احلى طبعا يا استاذنا  والله صدقت     :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## بسّام

هل توجد طريقة بان اضع اوردر بيع  من 5705  وان وصل الي 5586  قبل ضرب الاوردر يلتغي الاوردر اتوماتيكي ويضرب ال 5586 اتوماتيكيا وان كانت توجد فكيف العمل بها او ماهي الخطوات وشكرا

----------


## بسّام

اعتقد من الان ان الباوند لايكسر  5648  قبل تحقيق الهدف 5705  ولنتابع سويا

----------


## بسّام

الان هو من 5648 الي 5657 و 5678 و والي 5705 ومن ثم علي حسب ماينتج  , اي تجاوز ل 5705 بعد البيع استبك فوق 5705 ب3 نقاط فقط

----------


## بسّام

طبعا الان هو فوق 5657 فغير متوقع له كسر 5657 قبل مايضرب 5678 و 5705 وان اردنا وقف للشراء الان فهو كسر 5648

----------


## بسّام

الساعة الحالية متوقع ان يذهب الي 5678 و 5680 وممكن يرد اما لو اخترق 5680 مافي ارتداد الا بعد ضرب 5705 ومنها الي 5593 والاستب كما قلنا فوق 5705 من 3-5 نقاط فقط وانتظار الهدف 5593 والصبر عليه

----------


## بسّام

لاتنكسر  5648 ابدا قبل مايضرب 5705  وهنا مربط الفرس
وهي فرصة شراء ل 5705 وستأتي فرصة البيع لاحقا من 5705

----------


## بسّام

ضرب 5680 اي اختراق لها فهو الي 5705 واتوقع ان تحدث قبل الساعة 11 توقيت مكة
رد من عندها لانه باقي 72 دقيقة علي دخول انجلترا السوق

----------


## Mothawee

Thu Feb 18 07:59:02 CET 2010USDJPYSwiss Bank recommends....buy USDJPY 90.60-80 with stop below 90.30 targeting 91.50

----------


## Mothawee

Thu Feb 18 07:59:52 CET 2010GBPUSDSwiss Bank recommends....Sell GBPUSD on rallies to 1.5740 for a test of 1.5550

----------


## Mothawee

Thu Feb 18 08:02:03 CET 2010EURrumor...large European bank is saying their EURUSD order book is pretty empty due to yesterdays sell-off. looking to play the 1.3550-1.3650 range in the short term...1st support 1.3530 next support 1.3480 and expect stop below

----------


## بسّام

هو يتحرك بين 5648  و 5680 والاول 5705 والثاني 5593 والقاكم مساء ان شاء الله  
قد تكون اهداف اخري تحت 5593 ولكن الي الان 5593  
واتت فرصة شراء الان من 5654

----------


## بسّام

هو كسر 5648 من اشتري لاخوف عليه لان الباوند سيتجه الي 5705  ومن ثم سينزل ليس الي 5593 بل استجد هدف اخر وهو 5560 
وعليك التحلي بالصبر وانتظار هذه الارقام
5648 و 5657 و 5678 و 5680 و 5698 واخيرا 5705  ومن ثم النزول الي الهدف الجديد 5560 
الان قدامه دعم قوي جدا وهو 5613 سيكسر بعد تحقيق 5705

----------


## mokly

> هو كسر 5648 من اشتري لاخوف عليه لان الباوند سيتجه الي 5705 ومن ثم سينزل ليس الي 5593 بل استجد هدف اخر وهو 5560 
> وعليك التحلي بالصبر وانتظار هذه الارقام
> 5648 و 5657 و 5678 و 5680 و 5698 واخيرا 5705 ومن ثم النزول الي الهدف الجديد 5560 
> الان قدامه دعم قوي جدا وهو 5613 سيكسر بعد تحقيق 5705

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاستاذ بسام ياريت تشرح لنا طريقة تحديد الاهداف كما عودنا ابو مروان حتى يظل الباب للتعلم وفى نفس الوقت للكسب 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## بو حسين

رأي مبتدىء  
حاليا سيصعد الدولار يورو 
للـ 1.3739  
ويرتفع بسرعه  
فرصه شراء بالسعر الحالي 
او اي سعر اقل من 650

----------


## telmohamed

> رأي مبتدىء  
> حاليا سيصعد الدولار يورو 
> للـ 1.3739  
> ويرتفع بسرعه  
> فرصه شراء بالسعر الحالي 
> او اي سعر اقل من 650

  :016: الدولار يورو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :016: 
دى جبتها منين دى

----------


## رشدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاستاذ بسام ياريت تشرح لنا طريقة تحديد الاهداف كما عودنا ابو مروان حتى يظل الباب للتعلم وفى نفس الوقت للكسب 
> جزاك الله خير

   اهلا بك يا اخى الكريم   شو اخبارك  وفين ابو مروان وحشنا ما يظهر من يومين  فينك يا استاذى اشتقنالك والله  سلاماااااااااااااااااااااااات :Icon26:   واحشناااااااااااااااااا :Icon26:   ربنا معاك وترجع بالف مليون سلامة يا عمى

----------


## أبو خليل

اخونا وحبيبنا ابو مروان مسافر يا شباب وان شاء الله يرجع لنا بالسلامة بالقريب العاجل ..

----------


## بسّام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مساء الخير 
الفدرالي عزّز قيمة الدولار
سوف ننتظر ونبيع الباوند من 5590  والاستب كسر 5613 والاهداف 5527  و  5457  والله الموفق
ومن اراد الشراء الان فاستبه كسر 5457 لان الشراء حاليا اصبح خطر بعض الشيء ولكن مع التزامنا بالاستب فلا خطر

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم جميعا  مبروووووووووووووووك الكيبل واليورو   ماقلتلكم بيطفح الحساب منهم ولسه الباقي بالطريق   موفقين بإذن الله   وسامحونا على الغايب

----------


## ربحان خسران

اخي العزيز aljameel 
ما وضع الباوند ين  
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

> اخي العزيز aljameel  ما وضع الباوند ين   تحياتي

 اخي المجنون متماسك بالصعود  ولكن اتوقع له الانهيار كنزول والله اعلم

----------


## مبارز

الأخ الجميل 
توقعك للباوند نزول لكام
بعد قرار الفائدة
بالنسبة للاسترالي 
نبيع الان و الي اهدف كام 
هل الاهداف تغيرت ام الي 8200

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم كم ممكن يرتد الباوند يصحح لفوق حتى نبيعة يعني اين افضل سعر لبيعة وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ربحان خسران

> اخي المجنون متماسك بالصعود  ولكن اتوقع له الانهيار كنزول والله اعلم

 ان شاء الله ينزل واطلع منه على خير 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

لحضات شباب عطوني 10 دقائق اصحصح صاحي نوم الان

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل الان للــ 1.5400 بإذن الله  
وله اهداف ابعد وارجعو للتوصية

----------


## مبارز

برنس
والله برنس  يا جميل
و الله 
عندك بعد نظر
دائما الاحظ فيك هذا 
قبل ما العجل يقع 
انت قلت 
هيقع و تكتر سكاكينة 
و في موصين كتير 
فتوا ان تصحيحات 
و ممكن يطلع
لكن انت طلعت برنس

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار من قبل ذكرت لكم اهدافه 1.3475 / 1.3430 
وهدف اخر بإذن الله 1.3400 
وله اهداف ابعد بإذن الله

----------


## مبارز

ممكن اخي الكريم الجميل 
تأكيد لأرقام توصبية الاسترالي
البيع من كام 
و الي اين 
تنتهي الرحلة ان شاء الله

----------


## سنفاوى

الاخ الجميل    ابو مروان  
متى تتوقع ارتداد اليورو  لانى متورط فى امر شراء قبل هذا الانهيار الذى حدث هذه الليلة 
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## aljameel

> برنس
> والله برنس يا جميل
> و الله 
> عندك بعد نظر
> دائما الاحظ فيك هذا 
> قبل ما العجل يقع 
> انت قلت 
> هيقع و تكتر سكاكينة 
> و في موصين كتير 
> ...

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن اخي الكريم الجميل 
> تأكيد لأرقام توصبية الاسترالي
> البيع من كام 
> و الي اين 
> تنتهي الرحلة ان شاء الله

 اخي تحت 9000 والله اعلم سيزور بإذن الله  8500/8450/8350

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ الجميل ابو مروان 
> متى تتوقع ارتداد اليورو لانى متورط فى امر شراء قبل هذا الانهيار الذى حدث هذه الليلة 
> تقبل تحياتى

  
اخي بالنسبة لليورو ذكرت من قبل اهدافه بعيده قد تصل به لل 1.3000 والله اعلم 
وذكرت اي صعود له  لبناء موجه هابطة لمواصلة النزول 
الان الهدف بإذن الله 1.3400 ان ما واصل بعد الهدف سيرتد لبناء موجه هابطة والله اعلم

----------


## بسّام

الكيبل كسر 5457 والان نحاول نبيع من تحت 5527 والهدف الاول بعد كسر 5457 هو 5380  والاستب 5535 بعيد بعض الشيء لان باختراقه 5527  ممكن يروح الي 5593

----------


## aljameel

وها انا اذكر للجميع نصيحة لا احد يدخل شراء على الكيبل مهما صعد ولو صعد 200 نقطة  
الاتجاه العام نازل احتمال يصل 1.5000

----------


## مبارز

سؤال اخي الكريم 
هل رفع الفائدة سيكون له تاثير علي المدي القصير 
ارتفاع سعر الدولار 
ثم علي المدي المتوسط و البعيد خفض سعر الدولار 
التوصية الثانية 
الباوند الي اين 
هل ابيع من الان وانتظر اول محطة كما ذكرت عن 15275

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل كسر 5457 والان نحاول نبيع من تحت 5527 والهدف الاول بعد كسر 5457 هو 5380 والاستب 5535 بعيد بعض الشيء لان باختراقه 5527 ممكن يروح الي 5593

  
ماشاء الله عليك يابسام  
ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم كم ممكن يرتد الباوند لفوق حتى نبيع اين افضل سعر لبيعة وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## aljameel

> سؤال اخي الكريم 
> هل رفع الفائدة سيكون له تاثير علي المدي القصير 
> ارتفاع سعر الدولار 
> ثم علي المدي المتوسط و البعيد خفض سعر الدولار 
> التوصية الثانية 
> الباوند الي اين 
> هل ابيع من الان وانتظر اول محطة كما ذكرت عن 15275

 اخي الاخبار ليست هي السبب بالنزول  
الكيبل واضح وضوح الشمس انه نازل لا اهداف بعيده بإذن الله 
اي صعود استغله للبيع  وقسم عقدك لاجزاء  
واكرر نصيحة يا اخوان قسم عقودكم لا تدخلو من نقطة واحده

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم كم ممكن يرتد الباوند لفوق حتى نبيع اين افضل سعر لبيعة وجزاك الله كل خير

 اذا ما واصل نزول ممكن يصعد لل 1.5520

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم   هو بموجه صاعده ولكن اتوقع الانهيار له كنزول والله اعلم  اتوقع بقلب الموجه لهابطة بها مئات النقاط   من يرغب به يراقبه ويجزء العقد   تحت الهاي للهاويه بإذن الله  اكرر انا اقولكم هو بموجه صاعدة توقعي بيقلبها لهابطة

----------


## aljameel

الدولار فرنك من قبل ذكرت اهدافه الحمد لله  1.0900 /1.1000 
كم الان

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل من داخل من البداية الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بجني الربح حتى لو وصل لل 1.5400 
والخيار لكم

----------


## aljameel

المجنون وصل الحمد لله 141.61  والله اعلم مجرد كسره للنقطة 141.45\40  بإذن الله هدفه الاول 140 والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والكيبل لو صعد عند 1.5490 تقريبا والله اعلم فرصة بيع  والله الموفق

----------


## ربحان خسران

> المجنون وصل الحمد لله 141.61  والله اعلم مجرد كسره للنقطة 141.45\40  بإذن الله هدفه الاول 140 والله الموفق

 اخي العزيز  
هل تقصداليوم نزول الى 140 
تحياتي 
جمعة مباركة

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون والله اعلم   هو بموجه صاعده ولكن اتوقع الانهيار له كنزول والله اعلم  اتوقع بقلب الموجه لهابطة بها مئات النقاط   من يرغب به يراقبه ويجزء العقد   تحت الهاي للهاويه بإذن الله   اكرر انا اقولكم هو بموجه صاعدة توقعي بيقلبها لهابطة

   

> المجنون وصل الحمد لله 141.61   والله اعلم مجرد كسره للنقطة 141.45\40  بإذن الله هدفه الاول 140  والله الموفق

     والمجنون والله اعلم  له اهداف اخرى بإذن الله ثاني وثالث ورابع  تصبحووووووووو على خير

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون والله اعلم   هو بموجه صاعده ولكن اتوقع الانهيار له كنزول والله اعلم  اتوقع بقلب الموجه لهابطة بها مئات النقاط   من يرغب به يراقبه ويجزء العقد   تحت الهاي للهاويه بإذن الله   اكرر انا اقولكم هو بموجه صاعدة توقعي بيقلبها لهابطة

  

> اخي العزيز  
> هل تقصداليوم نزول الى 140 
> تحياتي 
> جمعة مباركة

 إن شاء الله وابعد من الهدف بإذن الله لاهداف اخرى

----------


## أبو محمد.

> والكيبل لو صعد عند 1.5490 تقريبا والله اعلم فرصة بيع   والله الموفق

  واين الهدف واين الاستوب

----------


## semo64

_الاخ الفاضل         الجميل_ _ جمعه مباركه_ _ حقيقى استاذ_  _ بوركت دوما _  _وبوركت ايامك وتحليلاتك_

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

السلام عليكم  
مشكور ابو مروان على المتابعه  
بإذن الله ننتظر فرصه في الكيبل  
واليوم ماراح أدخل السوق  
لأن بالي في الليل مع حبيب القلب  :Regular Smile:  
تحياتي

----------


## رشدي

> وها انا اذكر للجميع نصيحة لا احد يدخل شراء على الكيبل مهما صعد ولو صعد 200 نقطة  
> الاتجاه العام نازل احتمال يصل 1.5000

 يكفينى فخرا  انك استاذى   تحياتى لك يا عمى  بارك الله فيك ويرحم والديك ويعطيك النصيب الصالح فى الدنيا ويزيد رزقك وميزان حسناتك فى الآخرة

----------


## lionofegypt2020

جزاك الله خيرا يا حبيبى الغالى  
تحياتى لك يا عمنا ياريت رايك فى اليورو دولار  الحمد لله رب العالمين كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## aljameel

صباااااااااااح الخير جميعا

----------


## khaled71a

صبحك الله بالخير والعافية
الحمد لله على السلامة

----------


## lionofegypt2020

صباح النور على البنور

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله خيرا يا حبيبى الغالى   تحياتى لك يا عمنا ياريت رايك فى اليورو دولار  الحمد لله رب العالمين كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

  
والله اعلم هدفه بإذن الله 1.3405 تقريبا  
منها اما يواصل نزول او يصعد لبناء موجه هابطة والله اعلم

----------


## رشدي

> صباااااااااااح الخير جميعا

 صباح النور والهنا والسرور على احلى ابو مروان فى الدنيا كلها   والله وحشتنا طلتك غبت يومين كانهم سنتين

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> والله اعلم هدفه بإذن الله 1.3405 تقريبا  
> منها اما يواصل نزول او يصعد لبناء موجه هابطة والله اعلم

 طيب فى حالة اختراقه ل 1.3405 ما هو الهدف التالى بعدها   ياريت تدينى الارقام وخارطة الطريق زى العادة يا حبيبى

----------


## aljameel

المجنون انا نوهت عليه وهو عند 142.40 بانه للنزول   و ذكرت هدفه بإذن الله 140  ومتوقع بيواصل نزول بإذن الله بعد الهدف  اذا واصل نزول بعد الهدف  وكسر اللو    بإذن الله هدفه الثاني 135.70  واهداف اخرى بإذن الله 135/134/133.60  متى يصل الله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## السامر

> صباااااااااااح الخير جميعا

  صباح الخير ابومروان 
الله يوفقك ويوفق الجميع معاك
لك كل المحبة والتقدير
والله يجزيك الخير

----------


## aljameel

> صباح النور والهنا والسرور على احلى ابو مروان فى الدنيا كلها   والله وحشتنا طلتك غبت يومين كانهم سنتين

 هلا صباح النور والسرور 
بصدق غصب عني والا لا اتمنى ان اترككم ولا ساعة

----------


## aljameel

> طيب فى حالة اختراقه ل 1.3405 ما هو الهدف التالى بعدها    ياريت تدينى الارقام وخارطة الطريق زى العادة يا حبيبى

  
كيف اشرح لك 
اهداف واضحه لليورو بأمانه لا يوجد لدي 
انا ذكرت من قبل كسر 1.3937 بنطلع من مرحلة التصحيح وندخل بنزول صعب تحديد قد يمتد للــ 1.3000 
وها انا اقولك اليورو بينزل لهدف ثم يصعد ويبني موجه هابطة ثم يواصل نزول وهكذا والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الاخ lionofegypt2020   اليورو دولار والله اعلم انا ذكرت لك هدفه بإذن الله 1.3405  من بعد الهدف اي نزول ولم يكسر 1.3300 كتوقع يصعد لبناء موجه هابطة والله اعلم كسرها مزيد من النزول والله اعلم  فممكن مراقبته في حال لم يكسر 1.3300 من اقرب نقطة يصل لها شراء وهي الستوب  والهدف بإذن الله القناعة  والله الموفق  واذا تاكد هدف سابلغ به

----------


## بسّام

مرحبا بالاخ الجميل منور المنتدي  وسلامة الاسفار

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير ابومروان  
> الله يوفقك ويوفق الجميع معاك
> لك كل المحبة والتقدير 
> والله يجزيك الخير

  
جزاك الله خير

----------


## رشدي

رسمت هذا الشارت منذ عدة ايام ووضعته تحت المراقبة 
ما رأيك فى التوقع ؟

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا بالاخ الجميل منور المنتدي وسلامة الاسفار

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك 
ومشكور على مشاركاتك الفعالة لمساعدة اخوتك  الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## aljameel

الدولار فرنك   انا ذكرت من قبل اهدافه بالتوصية عليه الاساسيه   وذكرت مالم يخترق1.0985 ممكن الاستفادة منه كبيع وهي الستوب  والهدف القناعه راقبوه   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> رسمت هذا الشارت منذ عدة ايام ووضعته تحت المراقبة 
> ما رأيك فى التوقع ؟

 حلو الشارت بجمال روح

----------


## beshay

الاخ الفاضل اوالجميل ابومروان 
صباح الفل وحمدلله على السلامه

----------


## beshay

انا خارج السوق الان  بماذا تنصحنى

----------


## بسّام

نلاحظ ان الكيبل في اول 4سا كسر 5457 وجلس يلعب المهم اغلق تحتها عند 5414 وفي ال 4سا الثانية نلاحظ لمس 6457 واختبرها والان من لم يدخل السوق فبإستطاعته الدخول علي الكيبل بيع من  5440 تزيد او تنقص والاستب كسر 6457 . والاهداف كبيرة اليوم قد تصل الي 5323 او 5237 او الي ال 5000  والله اعلم . المهم الالتزام بالاستب . 
الدخول علي المنتدي بطيء وتفتح الصفحة بالعافية

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ الفاضل اوالجميل ابومروان 
> صباح الفل وحمدلله على السلامه

 هلا صباح النور والسرور 
الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك

----------


## aljameel

> انا خارج السوق الان بماذا تنصحنى

  
والله اعلم المجنون فرصة للبيع راقبه

----------


## beshay

استاذنا الفاضل الجميل ابو مروان
 التاريخ سوف يحكى عن هذا المنتدى ومدى مصداقيته ونظرته الثاقبه ومدى افادة الناس منه 0    اننى لا اجد كلمات اعبر بها عنك  فأى كلمه من قاموسى احاول كتابتها لوصفك اجدها ضعيفه جدا فاعذرنى اخى الكريم لاننى لا اكتب شىء سوى ان الله يكرمك ويبارك لك فى صحتك واسرتك ورزقك

----------


## بسّام

المتوقع من الباوند الان ان يذهب الي 5379 واقل خلال الساعة الحالية

----------


## بسّام

لانه ضرب الاهداف القديمة ذهابا وايابا وهي 5468 و 5450 و 5434 و 5417  وعند كسر 5379 الي 5305 اولا

----------


## بسّام

الكيبل كسر 8388  ولمس 5380 الان ننتظر كسر 5379 ليذهب سريعا الي 5305  واتوقع بدون تصحيح التصحيح سيكون من 5305  لفترة قبل مواصلة النزول الي 5237  والله اعلم

----------


## beshay

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاستاذ بسام ياريت تشرح لنا طريقة تحديد الاهداف كما عودنا ابو مروان حتى يظل الباب للتعلم وفى نفس الوقت للكسب 
> جزاك الله خير

 الله يرضى عليك يا اخ بسام تتكلم علشان تتعلم و لا يزورهاالمارجن

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> الاخ lionofegypt2020   اليورو دولار والله اعلم انا ذكرت لك هدفه بإذن الله 1.3405  من بعد الهدف اي نزول ولم يكسر 1.3300 كتوقع يصعد لبناء موجه هابطة والله اعلم كسرها مزيد من النزول والله اعلم  فممكن مراقبته في حال لم يكسر 1.3300 من اقرب نقطة يصل لها شراء وهي الستوب  والهدف بإذن الله القناعة  والله الموفق   واذا تاكد هدف سابلغ به

 حبيبنا ابو مروان جزاك الله خيرا   وفى انتظار اليورو دولار عشان نفرمه ان شاء الله

----------


## paon

صباح الخير استاذي الجميل
شو هالارقام الحلوة يا أخ بسام
يوم مبارك ان شاء الله

----------


## بسّام

لم يكسر 5379 فصحح الي 5417 وممكن يصحح الي 5434 و 5444 علي اكثر تقدير  خلال هذه الساعة والسبب ان رقم الساعة الحالية مضروب مسبقا وهو ليس بجديد,,,,, وهو للنزول الان ننتظر الرقم الجديد في الساعة القادمة هل هو رقم مضروب مسبقا ان كان مضروب فلم يحن النزول ولا زلنا في الارتداد والتصحيح اما ان كان رقم جديد فستنكسر 5379 والي 5305 بإذن الله .

----------


## paon

حبّة حبّة يا استاذ بسام
شو يعني رقم مضروب ؟
وهل تقصد ان 5444 اقصى حد للتصحيح قبل معاودة الهبوط ؟
شكرا

----------


## بسّام

رقم مضروب اي ان الرقم موجود بين الهاي واللو  
مثال
5420 رقم مضروب موجود بين اللو والهاي
5350  رقم غير مضروب لانه غير موجود بين اللو والهاي

----------


## بسّام

ايوه 5444 اقصي رقم يصله وليس بالضروري ان يصله لانه في فترة تصحيح بين اللو و 5444

----------


## paon

> رقم مضروب اي ان الرقم موجود بين الهاي واللو  
> مثال
> 5420 رقم مضروب موجود بين اللو والهاي
> 5350 رقم غير مضروب لانه غير موجود بين اللو والهاي

  
شكرا 
كل ما قدرت تتحفنا ما تبخل علينا يا حلو

----------


## 10001

> ايوه 5444 اقصي رقم يصله وليس بالضروري ان يصله لانه في فترة تصحيح بين اللو و 5444

   
 يعني   لو تجاوز   الرقم5444    
سينطلق شمالا

----------


## بسّام

لاينطلق شمالا وانما تصحيح وهو صحح الي 5422 اذا انتهت الساعة ونتابع المستجدات

----------


## بسّام

الساعة الحالية لاتنكسر 5379 وسيلعب مابين 5380 وتحت 5444 وفوق 5417 و 5434 
لان الرقم مضروب فهو في تصحيح فوق وتحت

----------


## lionofegypt2020

يظهر هنا على هذا الشارت للكيبل  على التحليل الشهرى ومع نسب فيبوناتشى  ان الكيبل فى اتجاه نحو 50% عند 1.5347  هل سيقف امامها الكيبل ويصعد ليرتاح ثم يواصل الهبوط   ام سيكمل مشواره نحو الاسفل مباشرة

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> الساعة الحالية لاتنكسر 5379 وسيلعب مابين 5380 وتحت 5444 وفوق 5417 و 5434 
> لان الرقم مضروب فهو في تصحيح فوق وتحت

 تمام يا غالى تسلم ايدك  :18:

----------


## بسّام

كسر 5379 والمتوقع هذه الساعة الي 5305

----------


## بسّام

يماطل بعد الكسر  وهو سيصل الي 5305 بإذن الله ان لم تكن الساعة الحالية فالساعة القادمة بالكثير جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وهو لاغني له عنها شاء الكيبل ام ابا .

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> يماطل بعد الكسر وهو سيصل الي 5305 بإذن الله ان لم تكن الساعة الحالية فالساعة القادمة بالكثير جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وهو لاغني له عنها شاء الكيبل ام ابا .

 ان شاء الله

----------


## بسّام

طبعا انا قلت لاتنكسر 5379 الساعة الحالية بسبب ان الرقم الجديد مضروب مسبقا وهو كسر ال 6379 ب 3 نقاط وهو بيجهز نفسه للساعة القادمة وهذه احدي اساليب مكر الكيبل والاعيبه بخداع المضاربين. 
وسوف يكون اغلاق الساعة الحالية تحت ال 5400 بالقرب من اللو حتي يواصل الساعة القادمة نزوله سريعا بدون مقدمات .

----------


## lionofegypt2020

تم اغلاق الساعه الماضيه تحت 1.5400 يا مسهل الاحوال يارب

----------


## بسّام

اليورو قد يطلع ويخترق الهاي بسبب الذهب , اما الباوند فلن يتبع اليورو اذا طلع فالباوند سيسلك النزول واليورو سيسلك الطلوع بسبب الذهب سيسلكان طريقان متضادان بسبب الذهب المؤثر علي اليورو . الا اذا نزل الذهب فسيسلكان طريق واحد. 
ظهور رقم جديد غير مضروب للباوند اذا هي ساعة النزول ان شاء الله الي 5347 و 5305

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> اليورو قد يطلع ويخترق الهاي بسبب الذهب , اما الباوند فلن يتبع اليورو اذا طلع فالباوند سيسلك النزول واليورو سيسلك الطلوع بسبب الذهب سيسلكان طريقان متضادان بسبب الذهب المؤثر علي اليورو . الا اذا نزل الذهب فسيسلكان طريق واحد. 
> ظهور رقم جديد غير مضروب للباوند اذا هي ساعة النزول ان شاء الله الي 5347 و 5305

 اللهم امين يارب العالمين  يا رزاق يا كريم يا الله    :Hands:

----------


## بسّام

بعد ماكسرت 5379 الان حده بالكثير جدا يطلع الي 5417

----------


## a.m.a14

> بعد ماكسرت 5379 الان حده بالكثير جدا يطلع الي 5417

 اليور دولار هدفه القريب في الارتفاع   وشاكر مقدما

----------


## بسّام

الكيبل منتظر خبره وهو بعد 8 دقائق حتي يواصل نزوله ويترك اليورو اما يواصل طلوعه بسبب الذهب او ينزل الذهب وينزله 
12:30pm  GBP  Retail Sales m/m    -0.5% 0.3%

----------


## بسّام

في الرقم الغير مضروب تبع الساعة الحالية لم يكسر 5379 
وانما كسره في الساعة السابقة والرقم الجديد كان مضروب ولم نكن بحاجة للكسر  وانما حاجتنا لكسر الساعة الحالية لان الرقم الجديد غير مضروب

----------


## بسّام

كسره الان ودحدر والي الهاوية كان بده زقة وانزق

----------


## بسّام

وضرب 5347  وفي انتظار 5305

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> وضرب 5347 وفي انتظار 5305

 الله اكبر عليك يا بسام ربنا يزيدك من علمه يارب الله يخليك يا غالى  :AA:

----------


## بسّام

سننتظر 5305 لان 5379 انكسرت في الرقم الجديد الغير مضروب وهي الساعة الحالية .

----------


## janoubi

مبدع يا استاذ بسام
هل نتبعه الى 5305
ام نكتفي ب 5325 لمزيد من الأمان؟
شكرا

----------


## 10001

> سننتظر 5305 لان 5379 انكسرت في الرقم الجديد الغير مضروب وهي الساعة الحالية .

  
قصدك عندها شراء ؟؟؟

----------


## بسّام

كسر 5323  ممكن تحذفه الي 5237  
هو ضرب 5541 و 5348 ومتبقي 5237 ولكن اهم رقم هو 5323 وهو يومي واغلاق يومي تحت 5323  اتركوا عقودكم للاسبوع القادم وحنشوف مستوي الاربعينات ان شاء الله

----------


## بسّام

لا ليس شراء 
وان كان شراء للتصحيح فقط وعند الشراء لابد من الاستب 20 نقطة تحت 5305 مهم

----------


## بسّام

اغلاق يومي تحت 5323 خاص باليوم فقط

----------


## janoubi

فاذا هل تنصح استاذ بسام بزيادة عقود البيع من السعر الحالي؟

----------


## بسّام

هل تتحمل الاستب عند 5425  بيع لاتتحمل قف مكانك واتركك من التهور

----------


## janoubi

بدي منك توصية سبسيال مجنونة ومغامرة

----------


## بسّام

> الله اكبر عليك يا بسام ربنا يزيدك من علمه يارب الله يخليك يا غالى

 الله يخليك يأسد مصر 
كأس اليد اليوم حيبيت في القاهرة ولا لا

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> الله يخليك يأسد مصر 
> كأس اليد اليوم حيبيت في القاهرة ولا لا

 ان شاء الله نبيتوه فى القاهرة انهرضة ونفوزو باذن الرحمن  :Ongue:   :Good:

----------


## بسّام

ظهر لدينا رقم جديد غير مضروب وهو اقل من المتوقع يعني ان الكيبل قد ينهار مابين 250 الي 350 نقطة من عند 5379 مع الاهتمام بالاستب  
قد يحدث في الفترة الامريكية  واحذر بأن تلتزموا بالاستب

----------


## abo-ali

> ظهر لدينا رقم جديد غير مضروب وهو اقل من المتوقع يعني ان الكيبل قد ينهار مابين 250 الي 350 نقطة من عند 5379 مع الاهتمام بالاستب  
> قد يحدث في الفترة الامريكية  واحذر بأن تلتزموا بالاستب

  اخوي بسام كم الستوب المناسب

----------


## بسّام

اقوي استب هو كسر 5457  
5417  تعتبر قوية  
عندما يكسر 5347  بالامكان يكون الاستب كسر 5379 هو كسر 5347 ولكن نريده يكون تحتها

----------


## بسّام

السوق في انتظار خبر امريكا ومن المتوقع سيكون ممتاز حتي يؤثر علي اليورور تأثير سلبي وليتفاعل مع الكيبل في النزول وهو موقف حيل الكيبل من النزول والكيبل يحوم حول 5379  فالان ستكون الحركة راكدة بعض الشيء.
4:30pm  USD  Core CPI m/m    0.2% 0.1%

----------


## ibo2000

السلام عليكم 
كم هدف اليورو والباوند لهذا اليوم وخصوصا بعد الخبر

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم المجنون لمن لم يدخل من قبل  والله اعلم بمناطق بيع عند 141.40/50  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> كم هدف اليورو والباوند لهذا اليوم وخصوصا بعد الخبر

 الهدف بإذن الله مفتوووووووووح

----------


## adnan774

> السلام عليكم المجنون لمن لم يدخل من قبل  والله اعلم بمناطق بيع عند 141.40/50  والله الموفق

 ممكن الاهداف والستوب استاذ؟

----------


## ibo2000

> السلام عليكم  المجنون لمن لم يدخل من قبل  والله اعلم بمناطق بيع عند 141.40/50   والله الموفق

  
والهدف اخي الكريم لليوم

----------


## janoubi

يسعد اوقاتك يا جميل
يعني يللي عوض غيابك الاخ بسام ما شاء الله عليك وعليه

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم اين افضل لبيع الباوند دولار اليوم كم ممكن يصعد تقريبا حتى ابيعة وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ibo2000

> الهدف بإذن الله مفتوووووووووح

  
ههههههههه تقريبا يعني لليوم

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن الاهداف والستوب استاذ؟

 الستوب ضع مايناسبك او الهاي اليوم 
الهدف بإذن الله 140  
ومتوقع بيواصل نزول بعد الهدف 
لو واصلو نزول وكسر اللو اهدافه بإذن الله تصل بهم 
136/135/134/133.60  
والله الموفق

----------


## ibo2000

وياريت كمان هدف الاسترالي لهذا اليوم

----------


## aljameel

> يسعد اوقاتك يا جميل
> يعني يللي عوض غيابك الاخ بسام ما شاء الله عليك وعليه

 الله يجزاه  كل خير

----------


## aljameel

يا اخوان من المستحيل تحديد هدف بوقت  
هذا بعلم الغيب  
اكون اكذب عليكم ان حددت هدف لليوم  
فانتم راقبو  والسوق مفتوح حتى المساء خذو هدفكم  بقناعتكم

----------


## dany123456

تسجيل متابعة و حضور

----------


## ibo2000

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## heidar elselehdar

اخى الجميل بعد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
اريد منك تحديد مكان للاستوب لوز لليرو دولار اذا تكرمت حيث اننى مش عارف اين اضعه
اخوك مشتت من كثرة حركة هذا الزوج  فى الايام الماضية فارجو المساعدة

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل بعد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> اريد منك تحديد مكان للاستوب لوز لليرو دولار اذا تكرمت حيث اننى مش عارف اين اضعه
> اخوك مشتت من كثرة حركة هذا الزوج فى الايام الماضية فارجو المساعدة

 1.3530 او 1.3550 
والله الموفق

----------


## أبو محمد.

كم الاستوب لوز لبيع الباوند دولار

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> 1.3530 او 1.3550 
> والله الموفق

 اشكرك اخى على سرعة الرد 
سوف اخذ بنصيحتك و اخذ الاستوب الابعد 1.3550 وربنا يرزقنى و يرزقك من واسع رزقه

----------


## aljameel

> كم الاستوب لوز لبيع الباوند دولار

 استوب واضح الان من الصعب تحديده لانه نزل لهدفه الحالي هل يصعد يصحح ام لا الله اعلم 
ولكن تحت 1.5560 فهو للنزول والله اعلم  
فانت ضع استوب غير مرهق لحسابك 
والبيع على مراحل بمعنى عقدك مجزء 
والله الموفق

----------


## أبو محمد.

> استوب واضح الان من الصعب تحديده لانه نزل لهدفه الحالي هل يصعد يصحح ام لا الله اعلم 
> ولكن تحت 1.5560 فهو للنزول والله اعلم  
> فانت ضع استوب غير مرهق لحسابك 
> والبيع على مراحل بمعنى عقدك مجزء 
> والله الموفق

  طيب اين افضل نقطة لبيع الباوند اليوم

----------


## aljameel

> طيب اين افضل نقطة لبيع الباوند اليوم

 راقبه لو صعد فوق 420 احتمال يصحح عند 470 تقريبا 
ولست متاكد 100% انما راقب والله كريم

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم اراكم لاحقا  راقبو وانصحكم بتجزي عقدكم   لو مجزئين عقودكم من البداية لكن معكم مئات النقاط من اليورو والباوند  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## بسّام

راقبوا اغلاق الساعة الحالية (خاصة لامريكا بتحديد حركتهم)  
اغلاق الكيبل تحت 5426  جيد للبائعين 5348 و 5305 و 5247 و 5237
اغلاق الكيبل فوق 5426  جيد للمشترين والهدف ضرب الهاي

----------


## بسّام

مثلا في منتصف الساعة الحالية وصل 5435 فلا يعتد به وانما يعتد باغلاق الساعة

----------


## بسّام

خبر الدولار اتي سلبي
Core CPI m/m   -0.1%  0.2% 0.1%  
اليورو متوقع طلوعه 
الباوند لابد من اغلاق الساعة وكما قلت سلفا تحت 5426 فالكيبل نازل دون النظر الي خبر الدولار

----------


## janoubi

طمني اكتر يا استاذ بسام جزاك الله خيرا انت واستاذنا الجميل

----------


## بسّام

الكيبل نزول 
17 دقيقة وتوضح امريكا ماذا ستعمل تحت 5426 مطمئن للبائعين ان شاء الله ونحن في محيط هائج

----------


## بسّام

الاغلاق تحت 5426 اذا هو سلبي لامريكا وستخسفه ان شاء الله

----------


## بسّام

من يريد الدخول للجدد يحاول البيع من 540-5420 ان وصل والاستب كسر 5457

----------


## بسّام

استجد لدي هدف وهو 5449  ولم اعتمده بسبب اغلاق الساعة السابقة تحت 5426

----------


## janoubi

استاذي لسة الافضلية للبيع صح ؟ ممكن نعزز البيع من السعر الحالي؟

----------


## بسّام

هل تتحمل ضرب الاستب للتعزيز والسابق ام لا ؟ لابد من الاجابة  
القناعة زينة والسوق مايرحم

----------


## بسّام

الكيبل بعد اخبار امريكا ودخولها اعلي نقطة وصل لها الي الان 5426  مساوي لما ذكر 5426  وهو شيء ممتاز ويبشّر بالخير وان شاء الله انتهينا من حركاتهم والاعيبهم القذرة

----------


## بسّام

لمس امريكا ل 5426 حسب فكري البسيط دلالة النزول والاغلاق اليومي سيكون بالقرب من اللو 
اما لو مالمست 5426 (فرضا) ونزل فلابد بعد النزول الطلوع للمس 5426 وقد يواصل الي الهاي.

----------


## janoubi

يعني طالما لمسها خلال الساعة الحالية نتوقع هبوط الى محيط اللو يعني نجعل الهدف بحدود 5350 ؟

----------


## بسّام

ان شاء الله وممكن تحت ال 5300 والقناعة زينة والطمع شين انا متوقع ان تنضرب 5237 والله اعلم 
المهم لاتفريط في الاستب لانه هو الاساس .

----------


## بسّام

استجد هدف جديد 5455 ولا يعتد به لان 5426 لم تخترق واتوقع ان الساعة الحالية ستكون متذبذبة لاني منتظر رقم اقل من 5426 والي الان لم يأتي . قد يكون الساعة القادمة عندما تغلق الساعة عند مستوي 5390 او 5380 في ها الحدود وما علينا سوي الانتظار .

----------


## janoubi

يا خوفي من الاهداف المستجدة 
كل شوي اشوف هدف علوي استجد
اسحبو لتحت يا اخي وخلصنا منو

----------


## بسّام

> استجد هدف جديد 5455 ولا يعتد به لان 5426 لم تخترق واتوقع ان الساعة الحالية ستكون متذبذبة لاني منتظر رقم اقل من 5426 والي الان لم يأتي . قد يكون الساعة القادمة عندما تغلق الساعة عند مستوي 5390 او 5380 في ها الحدود وما علينا سوي الانتظار .

 لان الساعة الرابعة عصرا اغلقت تحت 5426  عند 5395

----------


## بسّام

> يا خوفي من الاهداف المستجدة 
> كل شوي اشوف هدف علوي استجد
> اسحبو لتحت يا اخي وخلصنا منو

 السوق له مسارات وتحركات عدة هو متعب جدا جدا واكثر مما تتصور انت وغيرك

----------


## janoubi

عم عذبك استاذ
يعني بتقصد احتمال يطلع ل 5455 قبل ما يعاود الهبوط ؟

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> عم عذبك استاذ
> يعني بتقصد احتمال يطلع ل 5455 قبل ما يعاود الهبوط ؟

 لا هو يقصد ان السعر دة 1.5455 ممكن يوصله فى حاله اذا كان اخترق 1.5426  لكن دلوقتى احنا مستنيين رقم اقل من السعر دة 1.5426  وممكن ميجبهوش الساعه دى ال احنا فيها  ممكن الساعه القادمة ثم معاودة الهبوط ادى كل الحكاية

----------


## بسّام

انسي الطلوع وافتكر نهاية الساعة حتي نعرف بدأ ام بعد في تذبذب

----------


## بسّام

نزوله لايهمني الان يهمني مشاهدة رقم عندي اقل من 5426

----------


## بسّام

لان عدم مشاهدتي لرقم اقل من 5426 فسيلعب بين اللو و 5426  فلن يكسر اللو ولن يخترق 5426 يعني حيرقصنا معاه فوق وتحت

----------


## بسّام

علما لمس 5379 قبل دقائق

----------


## janoubi

سبحان من علمك
بارك الله بعلمك
تابع لحنك الحلو يا حلو

----------


## بسّام

> سبحان من علمك
> بارك الله بعلمك
> تابع لحنك الحلو يا حلو

 الحمد لله 
بارك الله فيك وفي الاخوة الاخرين

----------


## بسّام

ولا يفوتني ان اشكر اخي / الجميل (أبو مروان) الذي اعطاني الضوء الاخضر للكتابة في موضوعه وقال لي بالحرف الواحد الموضوع موضوعك اكتب ماتشاء. 
وأسأل الله التوفيق لي ولكم ولجميع المسلمين

----------


## abanoub

يا جماعة كنت عايز اسألكم ايه رأيكم في nzdjpy علما باني فاتح صفقة بيع من 63.30 وخسرانة 65 بونط فكنت عايز اعرف رأيكم هل ممكن حتى يوصل لنقطة الدخول؟ وكمان فاتح صفقة cadchf بيع من 1.302 هل برضه فيه امل للوصول لنقطة الدخول؟ وشكرا للجميع.

----------


## بسّام

الحمد لله  الرقم الجديد 5421 اقل من 5426  ان شاء الله يكون انتهي من التذبذب 
ولمس 5426  للمرة الثانية كتخويف امريكي 
لكن لاننسي الاستب هذا سوق يتغير فجأة وبدون اي مشاورة حتي تكونوا حذرين ومحتاطين منه

----------


## بسّام

اخترقت امريكا  5426   وهي الان غيّرت المسار الي فوق

----------


## بسّام

للشراء الاستب كسر 5426

----------


## janoubi

وين هدف الشراء استاذ

----------


## بسّام

وهدف الشراء الهاي او قريب منه والاستب كسر 5426

----------


## بسّام

الهدف 5541

----------


## بسّام

كسر 5426  الان الابتعاد عن السوق بعد الاختراق والكسر  اصبح السوق غير واضح لي الان

----------


## janoubi

انا لسة محتفظ بعقود البيع بغلقها وبهرب او ببقى حاملها؟

----------


## human2010

> يا جماعة كنت عايز اسألكم ايه رأيكم في nzdjpy علما باني فاتح صفقة بيع من 63.30 وخسرانة 65 بونط فكنت عايز اعرف رأيكم هل ممكن حتى يوصل لنقطة الدخول؟ وكمان فاتح صفقة cadchf بيع من 1.302 هل برضه فيه امل للوصول لنقطة الدخول؟ وشكرا للجميع.

 ياريت يا استاذنا تعرفنا بخصوص العملتين دول ايه وجهه نظرك ليهم

----------


## بسّام

اخي الجنوبي هو نزول لكن بعد اختراق 5426  انعكس الاتجاه ولكن عاد وكسره هنا الامور اصبحت غير واضحة  
ممكن يطلع وممكن ينزل الان لديهم حسابات وهي هل مصالحهم  في النزول ام في الطلوع لان التحليل الان لايفيد واقصد تحليلي انا فقط.

----------


## Mothawee

السوق في حالة غضب 
أتوقع تعليق الصفقات للأسبوع القادم وتكون الأهداف كما هي هبوط لمستويات المذكورة
الحمد لله خرجنا بنقاط جميلة 
واسبوع قادم موفق بإذن الله

----------


## بسّام

> ياريت يا استاذنا تعرفنا بخصوص العملتين دول ايه وجهه نظرك ليهم

 شاهدتها والكروسات صعبة لانها تحتوي علي عملتين  
ولكن انتظر ابو مروان وان شاء الله سيفبدك

----------


## Mothawee

شباب في برنامج يساعد على التحليلات ممكن استخدامة ويعطينا  الفرص المتوقعة للدخول

----------


## janoubi

شكرا على الرد

----------


## human2010

شكرا اخ بسام على محاولتك للمساعده 
انا فى انتظار راى الاستاذ ابو مروان

----------


## kon-sy

الله يبارك فيكم جميعا ..  
السيد بسام .. والسيد الجميل أبو مروان  
اسال العلي القدير ان يبارك لكم فيما اعطاكم على جهودكم الطيبة .. 
أخوكم الصغير وتلميذكم .. محمد

----------


## بسّام

السلام عليكم 
بعد انتهاء فترة امريكا للجمعة  
اوصلت الكيبل الي 5472 وهو اعلي هاي في امريكا واغلقته عند 5458 
وكانت اهدافها 5426 و 5449 و 5455 و 5421 و 5473 و 5477 و 5488 و 5490 و 5442 
ضربت جميع الاهداف السفلية منذ دخولها ولم تضرب 5477 و 5488 و 5490  
الاثنين ان فتح السوق تحت 5490 فالهدف 5303 يعتبر وارد اما ان فتح السوق فوق 5490 فالسوق تغير اتجاهه
ويكون الاستب للبيع فوق 5490 زائدا 7 نقاط
ويكون الاستب للشراء تحت 5490 ناقصا 7 نقاط 
والله اعلم

----------


## رشدي

اجازة سعيدة يا شباب

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم اغلق على 1.5470  كما توقعت صعوده عند 1.5470 رد على احد الاخوة وتكون منطقة بيع جيدة ومبرووك مقدما لمن باع من النقطة المتوقعة   اذا ما صعد واكتفى بالصعود الحالي وارتد منها كما هو متوقع بإذن الله هدفه 1.5275  ولاخوف منه بإذن الله   وهو الهدف نفسه 1.5275 الذي ذكرته بالتوصية الاساسية للكيبل  المجنون والله اعلم حتى اللحظة مهئي للنزول فهو تحت الهاي والستوب له هو هاي يوم الجمعة 142.18  اذا ما ارتد من سعر اغلاقه فيكون لهدفه بإذن الله 140  اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## الهرم

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم اغلق على 1.5470  كما توقعت صعوده عند 1.5470 رد على احد الاخوة وتكون منطقة بيع جيدة ومبرووك مقدما لمن باع من النقطة المتوقعة   اذا ما صعد واكتفى بالصعود الحالي وارتد منها كما هو متوقع بإذن الله هدفه 1.5275  ولاخوف منه بإذن الله   وهو الهدف نفسه 1.5275 الذي ذكرته بالتوصية الاساسية للكيبل  المجنون والله اعلم حتى اللحظة مهئي للنزول فهو تحت الهاي والستوب له هو هاي يوم الجمعة 142.18  اذا ما ارتد من سعر اغلاقه فيكون لهدفه بإذن الله 140   اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع

 بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك 
احسن ما فيك انك ماتغير لونك

----------


## dany123456

اخي ماذا عن اليورو 
شكراا

----------


## ابومقرن

اخي نريييد ان نععرف هل يوجد توصيات ليوم الاثنين او لا من صالح اليورو

----------


## أبو محمد.

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم اغلق على 1.5470  كما توقعت صعوده عند 1.5470 رد على احد الاخوة وتكون منطقة بيع جيدة ومبرووك مقدما لمن باع من النقطة المتوقعة   اذا ما صعد واكتفى بالصعود الحالي وارتد منها كما هو متوقع بإذن الله هدفه 1.5275  ولاخوف منه بإذن الله   وهو الهدف نفسه 1.5275 الذي ذكرته بالتوصية الاساسية للكيبل  المجنون والله اعلم حتى اللحظة مهئي للنزول فهو تحت الهاي والستوب له هو هاي يوم الجمعة 142.18  اذا ما ارتد من سعر اغلاقه فيكون لهدفه بإذن الله 140   اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع

  السلام عليكم في حال اكمل صعود كم ممكن يصعد واين الاستوب للبيع وبارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك 
> احسن ما فيك انك ماتغير لونك

 جزاك الله خير 
السطر الثاني مافهمت عليك

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ماذا عن اليورو 
> شكراا

  

> اخي نريييد ان نععرف هل يوجد توصيات ليوم الاثنين او لا من صالح اليورو

 اخواني مايسري على الكيبل هو على اليورو والله اعلم 
اذا الكيبل ارتد نزول فاليورو والله اعلم بيرتد نزول  
وهدف النزول 1.3375/1.3240 
والهاي ليوم الجمعة الستوب 
ونراقب الافتتاح ومنها نحكم عليه 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم في حال اكمل صعود كم ممكن يصعد واين الاستوب للبيع وبارك الله فيك

 حلبي انت من سالني عن افضل منطقة بيع 
وذكرت لك 1.5470 هي منطقة تصحيح المفروض منها يرتد نزول 
والهدف كما ذكرت 1.5275  
في حال لم يرتد وواصل صعود لكل حادث حديث 
وتوقع بان يرتد نزول واحتمال بيفتح على قاب تحت والله اعلم 
واصل صعود لا ارغب بوضع نقطة ما الا  بعد الافتتاح والتاكد  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

تصلني رسائل كثيرة تطلب مني الماسنجر او اضافتهم لدي بالماسنجر 
حتى لايزعل من بعض الاخوة الماسنجر ذكرت من قبل اكثر من مرة بصدق لا افتحه ممكن بالصدفة مرة او مرتين بالسنة  وليس لدي مخبى ما عندي هو ما اذكره بالموضوع هنا والله شاهد على ذلك 
ارجو الا يزعل مني احد واتمنى اخدم الجميع  
وادارة المنتدى تمانع بذلك 
ارجو معذرتي وتقبل عذري

----------


## رشدي

مساء الخير على احلى جميل

----------


## BRUFEN

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله يوفقك أبو مروان ويرحم والديك من النار ويسكنهم فسيح جناته
وجميع المسلمين يارب ياكريم  
ومجهود أخونا بسام يشكر عليه جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك فيكم ولكم

----------


## janoubi

> حلبي انت من سالني عن افضل منطقة بيع 
> وذكرت لك 1.5470 هي منطقة تصحيح المفروض منها يرتد نزول 
> والهدف كما ذكرت 1.5275  
> في حال لم يرتد وواصل صعود لكل حادث حديث 
> وتوقع بان يرتد نزول واحتمال بيفتح على قاب تحت والله اعلم 
> واصل صعود لا ارغب بوضع نقطة ما الا بعد الافتتاح والتاكد  
> والله الموفق

   يسعد اوقاتك يا حلو يا جميل شوف حبيبي انا قريت مشاركتك عن الباوند وطمنتني بس عايز تطمني اكتر لاني داخل بيع من معدل وسطي 1.5400 وبمخاطرة 20 % برأيك شو احتمال الهبوط بالنسبة للصعود ؟ شو تأثير الدعم الاوروبي لليونان على الباوند عند الافتتاح ؟ مع  :Eh S(7):  عربون تقدير

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله الدولار ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 91.50  والله اعلم بيبداء رحلة الصعود لاهداف بعيده المهم لو نزل للــ 91 تقريبا اتوقع فرصة شراء  في حال نزل وارتد فالشراء فرصة والستوب اما نقطة الارتداد او 90.80  الهدف بإذن الله 96.50  البقاء فوق 92 بيعنى مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> يسعد اوقاتك يا حلو يا جميل شوف حبيبي انا قريت مشاركتك عن الباوند وطمنتني بس عايز تطمني اكتر لاني داخل بيع من معدل وسطي 1.5400 وبمخاطرة 20 % برأيك شو احتمال الهبوط بالنسبة للصعود ؟ شو تأثير الدعم الاوروبي لليونان على الباوند عند الافتتاح ؟ مع  عربون تقدير

 اخي اذا ارتد من السعر الحالي فهو للنزول والله اعلم  هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.5275  اذا صعد لكل حادث حديث  والله الموفق

----------


## 7afeedo

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله الدولار ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 91.50  والله اعلم بيبداء رحلة الصعود لاهداف بعيده المهم لو نزل للــ 91 تقريبا اتوقع فرصة شراء  في حال نزل وارتد فالشراء فرصة والستوب اما نقطة الارتداد او 90.80  الهدف بإذن الله 96.50  البقاء فوق 92 بيعنى مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم   والله الموفق

   أخي الجميل أب مروان في حالة سقوط الدولار ين تحت 90.80 ما هي توقعاتك له ؟ هل ننتظره عند 90.00 ونشتري ؟  جزاك الله خيراً وأطعمك في الجنة طيراً  :Regular Smile:

----------


## freebalad2003

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
مساك الله بالخير و البركة اخي ابو مروان 
تسجيل متابعة صامتة 
شكري و تحياتي

----------


## beck777

اخ ابو مروان ماذا بخصوص الدولار الكندي 
لقد شاهدنا الأسبوع الماضي رفع سعر فائدة الخصم وارتفع الدولار مقابل الكندي بشكل جيد وتفائلت خيرا بعودته لل1.0600 ولكن عاد وهبط بشكل حاد مع نهاية الأسبوع 
مانظرتك للاسبوع المقبل وماهو تحليلك لما حصل اخر يومين بالاسبوع الماضي وشكرا جزيلا لك ولمجهودك

----------


## salman123

مرحبا اخي الجميل .. واتمنى لك وللجميع اسبوع مليئ بالارباح ... 
ازواج من العملات أضيفت الى المحفظه لدي ... وقد لفت نظري زوج ... الاسترالي _ فرنك  والكندي_ فرنك  
والكندي_ ين  والاسترالي_ ين ...  
أعرف أنني اكثرت من الازواج ؟ ولكن أراها جميعا تسير في نفس الموجه ؟ 
ورأيت أنها متضخمه جدا في إرتفاعها على كثير من المؤشرات ؟ وخاصة المؤشر اليومي ؟؟ 
فهل تؤيد البيع فيها ؟ 
رأيك يهمني ياأستاذنا الجميل ... 
ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## aljameel

> اخ ابو مروان ماذا بخصوص الدولار الكندي 
> لقد شاهدنا الأسبوع الماضي رفع سعر فائدة الخصم وارتفع الدولار مقابل الكندي بشكل جيد وتفائلت خيرا بعودته لل1.0600 ولكن عاد وهبط بشكل حاد مع نهاية الأسبوع 
> مانظرتك للاسبوع المقبل وماهو تحليلك لما حصل اخر يومين بالاسبوع الماضي وشكرا جزيلا لك ولمجهودك

 والله اعلم واقف بمنطقة اما يواصل نزول او يرتد ويصعد لهدف بإذن الله 1.1000 
في حال نزل بعد الافتتاح يتضح اكثر ونتعرف حدود نزوله  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا اخي الجميل .. واتمنى لك وللجميع اسبوع مليئ بالارباح ... 
> ازواج من العملات أضيفت الى المحفظه لدي ... وقد لفت نظري زوج ... الاسترالي _ فرنك والكندي_ فرنك  
> والكندي_ ين والاسترالي_ ين ...  
> أعرف أنني اكثرت من الازواج ؟ ولكن أراها جميعا تسير في نفس الموجه ؟ 
> ورأيت أنها متضخمه جدا في إرتفاعها على كثير من المؤشرات ؟ وخاصة المؤشر اليومي ؟؟ 
> فهل تؤيد البيع فيها ؟ 
> رأيك يهمني ياأستاذنا الجميل ... 
> ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير

 ماشاء الله عليك  السوق كله ساجيب عليك  
الاسترالي فرنك الاسبوع الماضي وصيت عليه وحددت هدف 9630 هو صعد 9721 
المهم هو بنزول والله اعلم للتصحيح اتوقع يصحح عند 9550 تقريبا ومنها يرتد صعود لهدف بإذن الله 9800 المهم مراقبته في حال ارتد ممكن مايوصل 9550 ممكن يرتد قبلها الله اعلم كل شي جائز فيجب مراقبته واحتمال يواصل نزول  
البيع مراقبة الافتتاح والهاي الستوب والهدف 9550 من الهدف المتوقع ارتداد وصعود لل 9800 
او يواصل نزول ولكن اتوقع بالارتداد 
الكندي فرنك مراقبته في حال لم يصعد فيعتبر الهاي ستوب والهدف بإذن الله 1.0215 
من الهدف متوقع يرتد صعود لهدف بإذن الله 1.0450 
في حال واصل نزول لكل حادث حديث ولكن المتوقع ارتداد والله اعلم 
الاسترالي ين والله اعلم هو بمراحل النهاية للصعود واحتمال ينزل لل 81.50 ثم يرتد صعود  
حاولت الاجابة عليك بقدر المستطاع والله الموفق

----------


## janoubi

شكرا لتفضلك بالرد واعتذر عن التأخر بالشكر لاني كنت خارج النت
حياك الله استاذي

----------


## beshay

مساء الخير ابو مروان

----------


## salman123

يعطيك ألف عافيه أستاذنا القدير والكبير ( الجميل )  الله يوفقك يارب ويجمل دينك بطاعته  
وشكرا على توضيحك الرائع  ...

----------


## بسّام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اليورو  3640
الكيبل 5478

----------


## بسّام

الكيبل للشراء  والهدف 5478 و 5487 و 5489 والاهم اختراق  5510  و  5518  و 5606 والاستب كسر 5440

----------


## بسّام

الكيبل غطي القاب 5458 سريعا

----------


## eslam1071980

انا لسه مبتدىء ما هو الكيبل لو سمحت

----------


## بسّام

هو الباوند دولار  GBP/USD

----------


## eslam1071980

شكرا اخى الكريم

----------


## بسّام

اتتني علي الخاص ولا اعلم ماذا يريد
علما يوجد موضوع بإسمه
والواسطة الذي ارسلها  https://forum.arabictrader.com/priva...pm&pmid=269152

----------


## بسّام

الكيبل كسر 5443 وكسر 5430 الان اي اختراق ل 5443 تغيير اتجاه حقيقي الي 5478 و 5487 و 5489

----------


## بسّام

اخترق 5443 وهو اختراق حقيقي اذا الاهداف واردة ان شاء الله

----------


## رشدي

> الكيبل كسر 5443 وكسر 5430 الان اي اختراق ل 5443 تغيير اتجاه حقيقي الي 5478 و 5487 و 5489

  
الكيبل هابط الى 5200 يا اخى الغالى

----------


## بسّام

> الكيبل هابط الى 5200 يا اخى الغالى

 فعلا هو هابط وصاعد ولكن الان هو سيضرب 5478 و 5487 و 5489 اهداف لابد منها الان وبعدها سنعرف اكثر هل سيواصل ام سينزل وهذه تحددها بعض التحليلات .

----------


## soliter

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 ايود احدكم ان يكسب 1000 حسنه يسبح الله 100 مره 
صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## kon-sy

اخي العزيز بسام ..
بالنسبة للملكي ... 
الاحظ فرصة شراء ..من السعر الحالي 3620 والهدف 3750 باذن الله  
والعلم عند الله  .. مجرد رأي للمتابعة ..
اعمل على اكسبرت قوي جدا يعمل على فرايم 30 دقيقة .. فقط بالنسبة لليورو دولار

----------


## بسّام

سبحان الله والحمد لله والله اكبر ولا اله الا الله

----------


## kon-sy

اخي الكريم بسام ..
ربي يسعدلي أوئاتك  
بتمنى ما كون عم دايئك .. بملاحظاتي .. 
ملاحظة اخرى على اليورو دولار على فريم 30 دقيقة ..
دخول شراء من السعر الحالي 3626 والهدف 3785  
والستوب لوز 3400 
صباحكن منور  
ارجوك اريد رأيك

----------


## بسّام

لا ابدا خذ راحتك المنتدي ملك الجميع 
لكن اسألني عن الكيبل لان جل تركيزي علي الكيبل 
وكما تعلم اليورو والكيبل متلازمان

----------


## kon-sy

... روووح الله يئويك ..

----------


## بسّام

من يريد ان ينام يذهب للنوم 
وهذه اهم نقاط الكيبل
اي اختراق ل 5518 لا للبيع اطلاقا علي مستوي يوم كامل 
اي كسر ل 5428 لا للشراء اطلاقا علي مستوي يوم كامل 
هدف الشراء الي الان 5606
هدف البيع 5348 و 5237 و 5243 وقد يرتد من بعضها كتصحيح

----------


## بسّام

انا سوف انتظر الي نهاية الساعة القادمة ان شاء الله لوضع التصور الاخير له

----------


## بسّام

ضرب 5478 في انتظار 87 و 89

----------


## kon-sy

الله يرفع مقاماتك .. 
ويعطيك لحتى يرضيك ...  
تحياتي إلك ..
سهران معك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## بسّام

> الله يرفع مقاماتك .. 
> ويعطيك لحتى يرضيك ...  
> تحياتي إلك ..
> سهران معك

 جزاك الله خير ورحم الله والديك

----------


## بسّام

عليكم بمتابعة اغلاق الساعة الحالية ونريدها ان تغلق فوق 5489 حتي يواصل مسيرته الي 5606 اولا  
وليس يضرب 5493 ويغلق 5488  لا  وانما ان يكون الاغلاق 5490 وما فوق  
لان اغلاقه تحت 5489 سيصحح الي 5473 وربما الي 5431  فرجاء الاهتمام بإغلاق الساعة الحالية 
والتوفيق حليف الجميع ان شاء الله وربنا يكتب الخير للجميع

----------


## kon-sy

ما شا الله عليك يا مولانا .. 
بحر علم ونور .. الله يفتح عليك ويتولاك .. 
متابعين معك .. 
شو رأيك اعزمك ع فنجان ئهوة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## بسّام

> ما شا الله عليك يا مولانا .. 
> بحر علم ونور .. الله يفتح عليك ويتولاك .. 
> متابعين معك .. 
> شو رأيك اعزمك ع فنجان ئهوة

 ولا يهمك قبلت دعوة القهوة شرط تركي سكر وسط 
همسة : طبعا نيتك طيبة لاجدال في ذلك ولكن ابعد كلمة المولي ولا تحاول استخدامها لفرد مثلك ومثلي حتي نبتعد عن الشبهات .

----------


## بسّام

الاغلاق تحت 5489 لايعني النزول وانما في فترة مراقبة لتحركات المضاربين من الان الي ان تشتد حركة السوق 
واهم نقطتين ركزوا عليهما جيدا  
بإختراق 5518 شراء 
بكسر 5428 بيع 
ونراكم لاحقا وتصبحون علي خير

----------


## kon-sy

الله معك ..  
وانت من اهل الخير ..

----------


## رشدي

اين انت يا اخى الجميل   تسجيل غيااااااااااااااااااب  بارك الله فيك وين ماتكون يجرى الخير وراك

----------


## بسّام

احببت اشاهد الاغلاق واغلق تحت 5489 علما ضرب 5487 اذا الان هو سيصحح من 5487 الي 5473 علي اعلي تقدير والهدف 5606 وارد ان شاء الله ولا خوف علي المشترين وان يلتزموا بالاستب وهو كسر 5428 . 
وقد يصحح من 5606 الي 5516 بعد مايضرب 5606 اولا  
والله اعلم

----------


## بسّام

نتابع هل يكسر الكيبل 5489 , وان كسر سيكون تصحيح ولكن انا غير متوقع يكسر 5489 لانه صحح من اول . 
الان 5492 و 5498 و 5510  واهم رقم كسره له سيحذفه الي 5606 وهناك سيجد ملف وهو وشطارته اما يأخذ الملف ويواصل او انه يكون سواق تعبان ويرجع ريوس الي 5516  والرقم هو 5518 تابعوه جيدا

----------


## بسّام

هو صحح ثاني وقد يكون نهائي واخير  الي 5474  ولم تنكسر 5473 التي نوهنا عنها سابقا وكسرها سابقا الي 5469

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير جميعا 
مشكور اخي بسام الله يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم اتوقع لايصعد اعلى من 1.5505  اذا عنده نيت صعود    النزول حتى اللحظة هو سيد الموقف  بإذن الله نشوفه عند 1.5275  المهم مراقبته   والله الموفق

----------


## بسّام

> السلام عليكم 
> صباح الخير جميعا 
> مشكور اخي بسام الله يعطيك الف عافية

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
الله يعافيك
ونتمني الربح للبائعين والمشترين

----------


## Mothawee

صبحكم الله بالخير

----------


## السامر

> الكيبل والله اعلم اتوقع لايصعد اعلى من 1.5505   اذا عنده نيت صعود   النزول حتى اللحظة هو سيد الموقف  بإذن الله نشوفه عند 1.5275  المهم مراقبته    والله الموفق

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صباح الخير ابومروان
يوم موفق باذن الله 
خذلك كوب شاي شوي من ايدي  :012:

----------


## بسّام

السوق في انتظار تقرير التضخّم 
12:15pm  GBP  Inflation Report Hearings  توقيت مكة

----------


## semo64

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير اخى الجميل
 من كلامك عن الكيبل نستنتج ايضاان النزول لايزال سيد الموقف بالنسبه لليورو  دولار والى الاهداف التى حددتها سابق
ا ولك خالص الشكر

----------


## aljameel

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> صباح الخير ابومروان
> يوم موفق باذن الله  خذلك كوب شاي شوي من ايدي

  
تسلم ياحلووووو

----------


## aljameel

> السوق في انتظار تقرير التضخّم 
> 12:15pm GBP Inflation Report Hearings توقيت مكة

 جزاك الله خير يابسام

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> صباح الخير اخى الجميل
> من كلامك عن الكيبل نستنتج ايضاان النزول لايزال سيد الموقف بالنسبه لليورو دولار والى الاهداف التى حددتها سابق
> ا ولك خالص الشكر

 الله كريم

----------


## eto2

تقرير التضخم يوم الثلاثاء وليس اليوم

----------


## بسّام

> تقرير التضخم يوم الثلاثاء وليس اليوم

 
انت صح غدا 
انا اسف عن الحطأ الغير مقصود

----------


## محب للخير

بالتوفيق للجميع وتسخين النزول سيبدأ بعد قليل

----------


## بسّام

الكيبل سيزور نقطتين 5464 و 5455  هو زارهم 
اذا طلوعه الان بإختراق 5464 لانه لاتوجد عقبة امامه بعد 5464 
عدم اختراقه ل 5464 اذا هو الي 5415

----------


## osha_ahmed

السلام عليكم 
اخى الجميل صباح الخير عليك  
او تسمح اخى رؤيتك لليورو دولار فى الوضع الحالى واهم النقاط للمتابعة   
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## بسّام

اخترق 5464 
سيضرب الارقام التالية بكل سهولة 5473 و 5487 و 5489 و 5492  لانها ضربت مسبقا .
وننتظر ضرب 5498 و 5504 
ونتمني يكون انتهي من التصحيح

----------


## osha_ahmed

الأخ بسام ممكن نقاط اليورو للمتابعة

----------


## بسّام

إسألني عن الباوند فقط 
واليورو يتبع الباوند ولكن لاعلم لي بأهدافه لاني غير متابع له
السن له حكمه

----------


## soliter

> اخترق 5464

  

> سيضرب الارقام التالية بكل سهولة 5473 و 5487 و 5489 و 5492  لانها ضربت مسبقا .
> وننتظر ضرب 5498 و 5504 
> ونتمني يكون انتهي من التصحيح

 الله انتو شريين طيب منين الشراء ؟

----------


## بسّام

تشتري من اي مكان تريد واستبك كسر 5428 وتنتظر يخترق 5518 ليذهب الي 5606

----------


## soliter

> تشتري من اي مكان تريد واستبك كسر 5428 وتنتظر يخترق 5518 ليذهب الي 5606

 تمام ربنا يسهل  اقتراح اغلاق ساعه تحت الاستوب يكون افضل  
بارك الله لنا ولكم

----------


## بسّام

كسر 5464 و 5455 جالس يلعب فينا

----------


## soliter

> كسر 5464 و 5455 جالس يلعب فينا

 اغلاق ساعه تحت اللو يتم الخروج من الشراء

----------


## بسّام

بتمني ان تأتي الساعة القادمة الا وهو فوق 5464 لانها بداية دخول بريطانيا السوق 
واقلها ان لايكون تحت 5455 لانه تحت 5455 نزول الي 5415 اولا. بإختراق 5464 بعد دخولها ينتفي النزول

----------


## بسّام

> اغلاق ساعه تحت اللو يتم الخروج من الشراء

 لا يااخي لاعلاقة للو بإغلاق الساعة

----------


## بسّام

اهم شيء تابع ان يكون فوق 5464 بعد 5 دقائق من الان وان شاء الله تعينوا خير الي 5518 وبعد اختراقها مباشرة الي 5606 دون توقف

----------


## soliter

> لا يااخي لاعلاقة للو بإغلاق الساعة

 ده اقتراح مش اكتر  
اغلاق ساعه تحت 1.5430

----------


## soliter

يبدو ان الذهب اكتفى بالتصحيح  
وبدا رحله الصعود وهيسحب السوق معاه

----------


## فوركس سعودي

الباوند الى اين

----------


## بسّام

ولا اغلاق ساعة تحت 5430 ليس له علاقة بالنزول 
وانما كسر 6455 الي 5415 وتعتبر كسرت 5428 عتدها نستطيع ان نقول نزول بكل طمأنينة لكن طالما فوق 5455 والاهم فوق 5464 ان شاء الله امور الشراء تمام مع ملاحظة التالي اختراق 5518 اساسي لمواصلة الطلوع الي 5606 والله اعلم

----------


## بسّام

امور الشراء مطمئنة ان شاء الله
اغلقت الساعة 69 والساعة الحالية وصل الي 65 ولم تكسر 64 والله كريم

----------


## بسّام

الان لكم الخيار بالاستب اما تحت 5464 او تحت 6455

----------


## soliter

> ولا اغلاق ساعة تحت 5430 ليس له علاقة بالنزول

  

> وانما كسر 6455 الي 5415 وتعتبر كسرت 5428 عتدها نستطيع ان نقول نزول بكل طمأنينة لكن طالما فوق 5455 والاهم فوق 5464 ان شاء الله امور الشراء تمام مع ملاحظة التالي اختراق 5518 اساسي لمواصلة الطلوع الي 5606 والله اعلم

 اوكى ماشى الحال 
بس خد بالك بس لحسن احنا مشين فى المخالف   :Drive1:

----------


## فوركس سعودي

انا بايع الباوند

----------


## محب للخير

> ولا اغلاق ساعة تحت 5430 ليس له علاقة بالنزول 
> وانما كسر 6455 الي 5415 وتعتبر كسرت 5428 عتدها نستطيع ان نقول نزول بكل طمأنينة لكن طالما فوق 5455 والاهم فوق 5464 ان شاء الله امور الشراء تمام مع ملاحظة التالي اختراق 5518 اساسي لمواصلة الطلوع الي 5606 والله اعلم

 حذاري اخي ماذا تقول .. دخلنا في هبوط منذ وقت مبكر 
حذاري من الشراء .. كن صديق الترند 
وكسر البايفوت مسألة وقت ليس اكثر

----------


## بسّام

> حذاري اخي ماذا تقول .. دخلنا في هبوط منذ وقت مبكر 
> حذاري من الشراء .. كن صديق الترند

 وماذا يقول الترند

----------


## بسّام

> الباوند الى اين

 
انت هنا تسأل 
والساعة 11:20 تقول بعت ولا نعلم هل بعت علي حساب حقيقي ام حساب تجريبي

----------


## محب للخير

> وماذا يقول الترند

 
يقول الترند هبوط  .. ولايغرك الصعود المؤقت

----------


## بسّام

في انتظار 5498 و 5504 وياجماعة الخير بعد 5518 اذا شاء ربنا تركبوا الموجة التي نهايتها 5606

----------


## بسّام

> يقول الترند هبوط  .. ولايغرك الصعود المؤقت

 الترند لم يقل لا هبوط ولا صعود الي الان ولكن بحسب الارقام صعود متي يقول صعود بعد 5518 ومتي يقول هبوط بعد 5428 
هذا هو قول الترند الحقيقي للسوق وتحركه

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

مناقشه جميله أخواني  
استفدنا منكم الله يجزاكم بالخير

----------


## محب للخير

> الترند لم يقل لا هبوط ولا صعود الي الان ولكن بحسب الارقام صعود متي يقول صعود بعد 5518 ومتي يقول هبوط بعد 5428 
> هذا هو قول الترند الحقيقي للسوق وتحركه

 
ربما اخي الكريم انت تنظر لفريم صغير 
على كل حال الاتجاه العام هابط ولايغرك هذا الصعود  
فهو حلاوة السوق الاوروبي ليس اكثر  
تقبل مروري بصدر رحب  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Mothawee

الباون غير قادر على كسر 1.55 فمن المتوقع ان يروح تحت والشراء غير مرجح بالوقت الحالي نكتفي بالمراقة الى ان تتضح الرؤية

----------


## بسّام

> ربما اخي الكريم انت تنظر لفريم صغير 
> على كل حال الاتجاه العام هابط ولايغرك هذا الصعود  
> فهو حلاوة السوق الاوروبي ليس اكثر  
> تقبل مروري بصدر رحب

 بالعكس هو فريم يومي لحركة 24 سا 
والحوارمعك جميل جدا 
وانت اجمل من الحوار

----------


## محب للخير

> بالعكس هو فريم يومي لحركة 24 سا 
> والجوار معك جميل جدا 
> وانت اجمل من الحوار

 تسلم اخي الكريم ولنا جلسه مع بعض 
بعد ان نفرغ من السوق لنناقش فرق مؤشراتنا ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

اخواني الانتباه من عكس الاتجاه   الاتجاه العام للكيبل واليورو والمجنون هابط والله اعلم وحددت لكم اهدافهم  لو رأيت صعود او تجاه عام صاعد سابلغ به   والخيار لكم والله الموفق نراكم لا حقا

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

بارك الله فيك حبيبي ابو مروان والله يعيننا على الكيبل وبلاويه

----------


## Mothawee

تسلم الغالي يالجميل بشرك الله بالخير عندي 8 صفقات بيع على الأزواج الي ذكرتهم والحمد لله موفقين والأستوب على 10 نقاط ربح والباقي سكرناهم الاسبوع الي فات. 
Mon Feb 22 10:17:57 CET 2010EURrumor....EURUSD sees leverage names selling below the figure, but US bank pushes back to the figure bid, low, 1.3592

----------


## franco195

السلام عليكم بو مروان  
ماذا عن هذا الزوج usd/chf ؟

----------


## heidar elselehdar

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
الى الاخ الجميل
لقد دخلت بيع لليرو دولار من 1.3620 و وقف عند 1.3675 و بهدف 20 نقطة  ارجو و اريد معرفة رايك و التصحيح فى حالة عدم موافقتك على هذا العقد
و لك منى كل الشكر مسبقا

----------


## رشدي

> يبدو ان الذهب اكتفى بالتصحيح 
> وبدا رحله الصعود وهيسحب السوق معاه

  
لا هو رايح ل 1090 تقريبا

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
> الى الاخ الجميل
> لقد دخلت بيع لليرو دولار من 1.3620 و وقف عند 1.3675 و بهدف 20 نقطة ارجو و اريد معرفة رايك و التصحيح فى حالة عدم موافقتك على هذا العقد
> و لك منى كل الشكر مسبقا

 السعر ضرب الهدف و الحمد لله

----------


## رشدي

> الباوند الى اين

  
الى الآن بيقول 1.5200  
واحترس من التصحيحات

----------


## رشدي

اخى الجميل ما رأيك فى اليورو هل هناك موجة تصحيحية والى اين مداها

----------


## soliter

> لا هو رايح ل 1090 تقريبا

 يروح ميروحش ليه  :Ongue:  
اشمعنه هو 
كان وصل 1130 
فلازم يصحح شويه  
متا ينتهى التصحيح الله اعلم عفوا لا اتاجر بالذهب 
ولكنى اتابعه لباقى السوق

----------


## بسّام

الهدف كما هو  5606  والاستب كسر 5446 
والبيع من 5606 والهدف 5520  والاستب 5620 
اراكم مساء ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل ما رأيك فى اليورو هل هناك موجة تصحيحية والى اين مداها

 والله اعلم اذا واصل نزول وكسر 1.3548  هدفه بإذن الله 1.3345 / 1.3240 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الهدف كما هو 5606 والاستب كسر 5446 
> والبيع من 5606 والهدف 5520 والاستب 5620 
> اراكم مساء ان شاء الله

 جزاك الله خير على ماتقدمه لاخوانك

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم بكسر 141.30/25  بداية رحلة الهبوط لاهدافه بإذن الله  اول اهداف بإذن الله 140  السعر الحالي 141.38  والله الموفق

----------


## السامر

> المجنون والله اعلم بكسر 141.30/25  بداية رحلة الهبوط لاهدافه بإذن الله  اول اهداف بإذن الله 140  السعر الحالي 141.38   والله الموفق

 الله يوفقك ويوفقنا معاك ابومروان

----------


## aljameel

> يروح ميروحش ليه    اشمعنه هو  كان وصل 1130  فلازم يصحح شويه  متا ينتهى التصحيح الله اعلم عفوا لا اتاجر بالذهب  ولكنى اتابعه لباقى السوق

  
الذهب انا لا اوصي عليه   
انما انتبهو منه هو للصعود فو ق 1100 وليس للنزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> الله يوفقك ويوفقنا معاك ابومروان

 أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## دولاراتي

> المجنون والله اعلم بكسر 141.30/25  بداية رحلة الهبوط لاهدافه بإذن الله  اول اهداف بإذن الله 140  السعر الحالي 141.38  والله الموفق

 جزاك الله خير الجزاء
بدأت الرحلة ان شاء الله
ولكن  ما هو الستوب من فضلك ؟؟؟

----------


## kon-sy

عاشق الحبيب .. يصلي عليه .. 
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. سيد الثقلين ..

----------


## بسّام

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك عليك ياحبيب الله  
مساء الخير

----------


## بسّام

بحمد الله ضرب 5518 اذا الهدف 5606 ان شاء الله
لكن الان سيضرب 5524 ويرتد بعض الشيء وبعد 5624 غير متوقع يكسر 5513 وان كسر فحده النهائي الي 5497 ولا يكسرها

----------


## بسّام

> جزاك الله خير على ماتقدمه لاخوانك

 ورحم الله والديك

----------


## بسّام

بإختراق 5518 تأكدت الموجه الي 5606 والله اعلم والاستب الاخير هو كسر 5464 الان

----------


## soliter

> اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك عليك ياحبيب الله  
> مساء الخير

 عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام   

> بحمد الله ضرب 5518 اذا الهدف 5606 ان شاء الله
> لكن الان سيضرب 5524 ويرتد بعض الشيء وبعد 5624 غير متوقع يكسر 5513 وان كسر فحده النهائي الي 5497 ولا يكسرها

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
اغلاق الساعه مهم يكون فوق ال 5500 والله اعلم

----------


## بسّام

اغلاق ساعة فوق 5500 غير مهم المهم ان لاتنكسر 5464 الان

----------


## بسّام

لاحظ ان الساعة اغلقت تحت 5500  عند 5490  وهي غير مهمة الاهم انه اخترق 5518  والان تصحيح او تلاعب بالسوق سمه ماشئت

----------


## بسّام

الان ننتظر 5524 ومن ثم 5535 قبل الوصول الي 5606

----------


## janoubi

يا جماعة وين استاذنا الجميل ؟

----------


## بسّام

> يا جماعة وين استاذنا الجميل ؟

 ان كنت تسأل عن شخصه فهو في اتم الصحة والعافية

----------


## janoubi

ايه والله عن شخصه الكريم  لانه انسان يستحق كل خير
بارك الله فيك اخي وبابداعاتك

----------


## janoubi

وما بخفي عليك كمان اني مشتاق لتحليلاته ذات النكهة المميزة والمختلفة

----------


## بسّام

> ايه والله عن شخصه الكريم  لانه انسان يستحق كل خير
> بارك الله فيك اخي وبابداعاتك

 جزاك الله خير
وسيكون معكم مساء اليوم او صباح الغد ان شاء الله

----------


## janoubi

اخ بسام انا عندي بيع من 5440 ب 10 % من الحساب بتنصح اغلق على خسارة او عزز ؟
مع الشكر

----------


## بسّام

> وما بخفي عليك كمان اني مشتاق لتحليلاته ذات النكهة المميزة والمختلفة

 وهو لن يقصّر معكم لان الاصيل اصيل

----------


## janoubi

> جزاك الله خير
> وسيكون معكم مساء اليوم او صباح الغد ان شاء الله

  
بحفظ الله ورعايته

----------


## بسّام

> اخ بسام انا عندي بيع من 5440 ب 10 % من الحساب بتنصح اغلق على خسارة او عزز ؟
> مع الشكر

 هو للشراء وليس للبيع والله اعلم 
والاغلاق فوق 5606 لليوم فالسوق سيكون خطير جداا ومنتظرة 5606 اليوم والله اعلم
اما اذا لم يخترق 5606  اليوم ولم يغلق فوقها قد يرتد الي 5445  ومتوقع اولا الي 5516 و 5501 و 5497 بكسر 5497 الي 5445 
اما في حال كسر 5445 فهو الي 5428 و 5348 و 5243 و 5237

----------


## janoubi

شكرا على التحليل

----------


## janoubi

> اغلاق ساعة فوق 5500 غير مهم المهم ان لاتنكسر 5464 الان

  
شو تأثير ملامسة النقطة 5464 ؟
بعتذر عالازعاج

----------


## بسّام

هل تكون ال 5464 الزيارة الاخيرة له لليوم والتي ضربها قبل ثواني 
(5464-5446-5431-5415)

----------


## BRUFEN

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء أخوي بسام  
والله يعطيكم الصحة والعافيه انت وأبو مروان واللهم أرزقهم 
من حيث لا يحتسبون وبارك فيهم ولهم

----------


## janoubi

رجاء وضّح اكتر اكراما" لعيون استاذنا الجميل الغائب الحاضر في موضوعه

----------


## بسّام

> شو تأثير ملامسة النقطة 5464 ؟
> بعتذر عالازعاج

 تعتبر نقاط سلبية او محاور سينية تحت الصفر وهي ليست 5464 بس اعلاهم 5464 وهي كالتالي
(5464-5446-5431-5415)

----------


## janoubi

ما شاء الله عليك

----------


## بسّام

هو لمس 5464 ولم يكسرها
اذا لازال الامل موجود في 5606 وقبلها 5524 و 5535 الي اخر اليوم والله اعلم 
والاقوي في السيني عندما تنكسر هي 5445 لانها تبع فريم كبير ولن ينظروا الي 5431 ولا الي 5415

----------


## بسّام

ولو تلاحظ شمعة 12 ظهرا اللو كان 5446 ولم يكسر 5445 بعد دخول بريطانيا

----------


## بسّام

12ظ توقيت مكة
11ظ توقيت الشارت

----------


## janoubi

> هو لمس 5464 ولم يكسرها
> اذا لازال الامل موجود في 5606 وقبلها 5524 و 5535 الي اخر اليوم والله اعلم 
> والاقوي في السيني عندما تنكسر هي 5445 لانها تبع فريم كبير ولن ينظروا الي 5431 ولا الي 5415

    :Eh S(7):

----------


## بسّام

من يريد ان يصبر من المشترين يضع الاستب عند كسر 5445 ويترك عقود (الشراء) للغد ياهدف يااستب وقد يكون الهدف اكثر من 5606 غدا والله اعلم

----------


## بسّام

> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء أخوي بسام  
> والله يعطيكم الصحة والعافيه انت وأبو مروان واللهم أرزقهم 
> من حيث لا يحتسبون وبارك فيهم ولهم

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## janoubi

> هو لمس 5464 ولم يكسرها
> اذا لازال الامل موجود في 5606 وقبلها 5524 و 5535 الي اخر اليوم والله اعلم 
> والاقوي في السيني عندما تنكسر هي 5445 لانها تبع فريم كبير ولن ينظروا الي 5431 ولا الي 5415

  
بتقصد استاذ ان 5431 و 5415 نقاط ضعيفة الى حد ما ؟ وبمجرد كسر 5445 يصبح الاتجاه هابط ؟

----------


## بسّام

هي نقاط ارتداد الاهم 5445

----------


## janoubi

استاذي سؤالي حتى اعرف اذا عم فكر صح 
ليه حددت نقطة  5431  وما حددت 5429 ؟
وليه النقطة 5415  وليست النقطة 5410 ؟

----------


## janoubi

ممكن نقول انو اذا اغلقت شمعة الساعة فوق 5497 فالصعود اقوى ؟
واذا اغلقت دون5490 فللنزول حظ اكبر ؟

----------


## بسّام

> استاذي سؤالي حتى اعرف اذا عم فكر صح 
> ليه حددت نقطة  5431  وما حددت 5429 ؟
> وليه النقطة 5415  وليست النقطة 5410 ؟

 تفكيرك صح 
وخمس نفاط لاتعتبر فرق وانما هي نتيجة طبيعية

----------


## بسّام

> ممكن نقول انو اذا اغلقت شمعة الساعة فوق 5497 فالصعود اقوى ؟
> واذا اغلقت دون5490 فللنزول حظ اكبر ؟

 5497 صح
5490 لا

----------


## janoubi

شكرا استاذي 
مشاركاتك السابقة غنية جدا وبثابة دروس للمتمعن فيها
معه كل الحق استاذنا الجميل ان يستأمنك على الموضوع
حياك الله

----------


## janoubi

> 5497 صح
> 5490 لا

 من جديد بكرر أسفي عالازعاج :Eh S(7): 
فاذا لا محيص عن تخطي عقبة 5464 لتأكيد النزول الأولي الى 5445

----------


## janoubi

السؤال الاخير
شو الماتع من صفقات السكالبنج بيع من 5463 الى 5447  وبالعكس شراء

----------


## janoubi

لا زم الشمعة الحالية ما تتخطى 5482 والاّ بددت الآمال

----------


## janoubi

حلاوتك يا استاذ
اسمحلي ارفع القبعة احتراما

----------


## بسّام

اغلاق اليوم فوق 5445 ننسي النزول غدا 
والمضاربين والمستثمرين في انتظار تقرير التضخم غدا الساعة 12:15ظهرا توقيت مكة

----------


## بسّام

جميع عمليات الشراء من الان والي نهاية الثلاثاء كسر  5445 ويكون 5440 انكسر نبيع .

----------


## janoubi

بفهم انو بحال اغلقت شمعة دون 5440 يمكن البيع ؟ والستوب بهالحالة فوق 5464؟

----------


## بسّام

كسر 5445 في اي وقت كان اغلقت او لم تغلق المهم الكسر
والكسر انا مستبعده لانه لابد من ضرب 5606  اولا وقد يحدث ارقام اعلي وهي في علم الغيب

----------


## Mothawee

هل من الممكن ان يأثر هذا الخبر على ارتفاع الباوند  
- بريطانيا تبدأ التنقيب عن النفط على الجزر المتنازعة بينها وبين الارجنتين ، يذكر ان جزر (الفوكلاند) غنية بالنفط وقد احتلها بريطانيا عام ١٩٨٢ بعد حرب قصيرة مع الارجنتين وانسحاب ألارجنتين من هذه الجزر .

----------


## Mothawee

مارايكم بالزوج AUD/USD 
الترند هابط هل يواصل الهبوط إلى 885

----------


## أبو خليل

بانتظااااااااااااااااااااارك اخي وصديقي ابو مروان ؟؟!! 
ولو سمحت تحليل من ابو سطرين على الكيبل للاسبوع الحالي او ما تراه مناسبا يا غاااالي ؟؟ 
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااا

----------


## BRUFEN

طيب هو الخط المفاجئ الي انا أمشي بسرعه عاليه وقدامي الخط فاضي 
وفجئة يعكس معي المؤشر وارجع للإستراتيجية وأشوف خط جديد رسم 
نفسه وخرب علي التخطيط فماني عارف هنا المفروض العمل ايش

----------


## aljameel

> بانتظااااااااااااااااااااارك اخي وصديقي ابو مروان ؟؟!! 
> ولو سمحت تحليل من ابو سطرين على الكيبل للاسبوع الحالي او ما تراه مناسبا يا غاااالي ؟؟ 
> وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااا

 1.5275 /1.5130   بإذن الله

----------


## kon-sy

متابعة صامتة  
وتسجيل حضور .. 
مساكم مبارك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## BRUFEN

ههههههههه على فكرة المشاركة مهو هنا المفروض ولكن من الضغط المرتفع ضيعت
أرجو ان تعذروني لاني هنا كنت الاحق الربح وصرت خسران بدل ما اكون ربحان بسبب 
بعض الملاحظات  
أرجو المعذره منك أبو مروان ومن الاخوه أسف واعتذر

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> ههههههههه على فكرة المشاركة مهو هنا المفروض ولكن من الضغط المرتفع ضيعت
> أرجو ان تعذروني لاني هنا كنت الاحق الربح وصرت خسران بدل ما اكون ربحان بسبب 
> بعض الملاحظات  
> أرجو المعذره منك أبو مروان ومن الاخوه أسف واعتذر

  و لا يهمك يا اخى  وعلى العموم شرفتنا و ربنا يكتب لك السلامة ان شاء الله

----------


## BRUFEN

أخوي أبو مروان أكرر اعتذاري وأشد الإعتذار عن الخطا من قبلي  
واحب ان أسألك عن المجنون هل تأيد ترك الصفقة لليوم الثاني

----------


## BRUFEN

> و لا يهمك يا اخى  وعلى العموم شرفتنا و ربنا يكتب لك السلامة ان شاء الله

 يارب يسلمك من كل شر ويكتبلك وجميع المتابعين والمسلمين بكل خطوه سلامه يارب 
وأكرر اعتذار وأسفي لأني والله اعتبره خطا فادح فأرجو ان تعذروني

----------


## بسّام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يارب ياكريم 
صباح الخير جميعا 
الكيبل فوق 5497 و 5501 و 5516  بننتظر 5523 والي55390 و 5545 وقد يصحح من 5545 الي 5500 
الاستب اما كسر 5445 او كسر اللو وكلا حسب قدرته 
5606 لازال قائم وممكن البيع من عنده بإستب 15 نقطة فقط

----------


## بسّام

والكيبل من 5475 وهو ايجابي اما لو شاهدنا 5474 فستكون حركته مثل الامس والفرق نقطة .

----------


## بسّام

حنخلص من اهداف امس البسيطة التي لم يصلها وكانت 5524 و 5535 وبعدها علوم زينة

----------


## eto2

اخ بسام يبدو انك متمكن من التحليل لماذا لا تقوم بفتح موضوع خاص بك
حيث ان توصياتك تتعارض مع توصية الاخ الجميل

----------


## بسّام

> اخ بسام يبدو انك متمكن من التحليل لماذا لا تقوم بفتح موضوع خاص بك
> حيث ان توصياتك تتعارض مع توصية الاخ الجميل

 وما الذي يضيرك انت
الاخ / أبو مروان رحّب بي اشّد ترحيب في موضوعه لانه من بيت جود وكرم
واذا طلب مني ترك الكتابة في موضوعه فأنا تحت امره والود موجود بيننا , اما بالنسبة لغيره فلن التفت لكلامه ولن اعيره اي اهتمام.

----------


## adnan774

> حنخلص من اهداف امس البسيطة التي لم يصلها وكانت 5524 و 5535 وبعدها علوم زينة

 اخوي نظرتك انه بعد هذي الارقام سيصل الى مناطق 1.56 وفوقها ؟

----------


## بسّام

> اخ بسام يبدو انك متمكن من التحليل لماذا لا تقوم بفتح موضوع خاص بك
> حيث ان توصياتك تتعارض مع توصية الاخ الجميل

 كان الاجدي بك كمسلم ان تقول ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن وتصلي علي الحبيب صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه

----------


## eto2

الحمد لله انا دائما اصلي على النبي لكواوقل ما شاء الله لكن يا اخي هناك من هم مستجدين في هذا السوق وعندما يشاهدون توصيتين مختلفتين بنفس الموضوع تحصل خربطة في قراراتهم
لا مانع ان تقوم بتقديم تحليل يبين وجهة نظرك بما لا تتعارض مع توصيات الجميل انظر الى موضوع اخينا ماجد حيث يقوم الاشخاص بعرض تحليلاتهم المدعمة بالشارتات ولكن لا يقدمو اي توصية
وجزاك الله خيرا على ما تقدمه

----------


## بسّام

> اخوي نظرتك انه بعد هذي الارقام سيصل الى مناطق 1.56 وفوقها ؟

 قبل ان اجيبك 
عجبتني 
الاقامة ---- قبل الصلاة ان شاء الله وانت صادق 
نعم هو الي الهدف 5606 ان شاء الله وتستطيع البيع من 5606 باوردر والاستب 5620 لانه لم يأتي رقم اخر بعد 5606 الي الان وان ظهر رقم اعلي سوف اخبر به 
وهو انتهي وصرب 5535 تبع الامس وهو اخر رقم

----------


## فوركس سعودي

لماذا الباوند بيع بيع بيع دائماً وهو في ارتفاع متواصل لماذا لا نقلبه الى شراء لانه ليس غريب على الثعلب ان يصل اليوم الى 2.5430 يعني يرتفع 5000 نقطه  :Yikes3:

----------


## بسّام

اهداف اليوم الجديد تبدأ من 5535

----------


## adnan774

> لماذا الباوند بيع بيع بيع دائماً وهو في ارتفاع متواصل لماذا لا نقلبه الى شراء لانه ليس غريب على الثعلب ان يصل اليوم الى 2.5430 يعني يرتفع 5000 نقطه

 والله ضحكتني اخووووووووووووووي  
5000 مرة وحدة  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  
اذا انت شايف انه الكيبل يقدر يسوي كذا ويصعد 5000 نقطة في يوم واحد بأمانه كم تتوقع يقدر المجنون يرتفع في يوم واحد ؟   :016:  
صباحك خير وان شاء الله تكون من الرابحين في دنياك واخرتك

----------


## adnan774

> قبل ان اجيبك 
> عجبتني 
> الاقامة ---- قبل الصلاة ان شاء الله وانت صادق

  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :AA:  :AA:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:

----------


## kon-sy

صباح الخير جميعا ... 
الله يبارك فيك اخونا بسام .. ويفتح عليك فتوح العالمين العارفين ... 
بسم الله ما شاء الله عليك ... 
الله يعطيك .. ويباركلك فيما اعطاك ... 
ويجعلك من الذين طال عمرهم حسن عملهم ..  
بجاه محمد الحبيب ... 
يا جماعة أكثروا من الصلاة على الرسول الأعظم .. صلى الله عليه وسلم ..

----------


## بسّام

> صباح الخير جميعا ... 
> الله يبارك فيك اخونا بسام .. ويفتح عليك فتوح العالمين العارفين ... 
> بسم الله ما شاء الله عليك ... 
> الله يعطيك .. ويباركلك فيما اعطاك ... 
> ويجعلك من الذين طال عمرهم حسن عملهم ..  
> بجاه محمد الحبيب ... 
> يا جماعة أكثروا من الصلاة على الرسول الأعظم .. صلى الله عليه وسلم ..

 اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك عليك ياحبيب الله  
وبارك الله فيك ولك مثل ماقلت واكثر

----------


## soliter

> حنخلص من اهداف امس البسيطة التي لم يصلها وكانت 5524 و 5535 وبعدها علوم زينة

  السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
بسم الله ما شاء الله  
تم الوصول الى ما اشرت له 
لكن ما بعدها ( علوم زينه ) ؟  
مش فاهم دى  :016:

----------


## رشدي

> لماذا الباوند بيع بيع بيع دائماً وهو في ارتفاع متواصل لماذا لا نقلبه الى شراء لانه ليس غريب على الثعلب ان يصل اليوم الى 2.5430 يعني يرتفع 5000 نقطه

   الباوند هابط كا قال ابو مروان وله اهداف يجب ان يصل اليها اولا   فلا تدخل عكس الموجة

----------


## بسّام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> بسم الله ما شاء الله  
> تم الوصول الى ما اشرت له 
> لكن ما بعدها ( علوم زينه ) ؟  
> مش فاهم دى

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
علوم زينة كنت اقصد فيها اولا الي 5606 ان شاء الله وعندها يكون خير

----------


## soliter

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> علوم زينة كنت اقصد فيها اولا الي 5606 ان شاء الله وعندها يكون خير

 تمام كده ربنا يسهل

----------


## بسّام

اصبحت الان 5518 دعم قوي للباوند والله اعلم
الان نحن في انتظار 5539 و 5545 و 5584  لليوم مع احتفاظنا بهدف الامس 5606  وان اخترق 5606 فالتوقع الي 5700 لان كل شيء اليوم امامي ايجابي عدا امس السلبي وهو 5445 ولم يكسر بعد ساعتان من افتتاح الامس . 
ولا ننسي التقرير البريطاني والمتوقع ان يظهر علي بلومبرغ مباشر لسرد احداثهم الاقتصادية

----------


## soliter

> الباوند هابط كا قال ابو مروان وله اهداف يجب ان يصل اليها اولا   فلا تدخل عكس الموجة

 رشدى باشا مبروك للذهب 
وصل 1090 ذى ما انت الت 
وذاد عليها 1068   :015:

----------


## بسّام

الان نحاول ان نضع الاستب تحت 5508 عند 5508 بالضبط  ولا يتم تغييره ابدا وان شاء الله لن يصله .

----------


## رشدي

عااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل 
من احلى واروع النقاط لبيع المجنون هو السعر الحالى  
141.36 
والله اعلم

----------


## رشدي

> رشدى باشا مبروك للذهب  
> وصل 1090 ذى ما انت الت 
> وذاد عليها 1068

  
هههههههههه 
يسمع من بقك ربنا 
لسه يا اخاى هو لم يصل لهذه المستويات منذ 12/2 الماضى 
ركز .............. انت وقعت قلبى

----------


## soliter

> هههههههههه

  

> يسمع من بقك ربنا 
> لسه يا اخاى هو لم يصل لهذه المستويات منذ 12/2 الماضى 
> ركز .............. انت وقعت قلبى

 سورى يا باشا اقصد 
1109 
1107 
وان شاء الله يوصل ذى ما انت عاوز

----------


## soliter

> الان نحاول ان نضع الاستب تحت 5508 عند 5508 بالضبط  ولا يتم تغييره ابدا وان شاء الله لن يصله .

 حاولت ونجحت المهمه  :Big Grin:

----------


## soliter

> اصبحت الان 5518 دعم قوي للباوند والله اعلم
> الان نحن في انتظار 5539 و 5545 و 5584  لليوم مع احتفاظنا بهدف الامس 5606  وان اخترق 5606 فالتوقع الي 5700 لان كل شيء اليوم امامي ايجابي عدا امس السلبي وهو 5445 ولم يكسر بعد ساعتان من افتتاح الامس . 
> ولا ننسي التقرير البريطاني والمتوقع ان يظهر علي بلومبرغ مباشر لسرد احداثهم الاقتصادية

 الحمد لله تم ضرب 5539 و5545 وفى انتظار باقى الاهداف 
فينك يا بسام

----------


## بسّام

اشكر الاخ / أبو مروان جزيل الشكر علي كرمه وطيبه واسأل الله ان يوفقه في حياته العملية والعلمية. 
اتتني رسالة عبر الخاص وكان كاتبها في منتهي الادب ولا اريد ان اكون حجر عثرة امامه وامام غيره وعلي هذا الاساس استودعكم الله . ولا اريد فتح موضوع خاص بي . 
----------------------------------------------------------------
ارجوك يابسام  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
السلام عليكم أخي القدير  
أولا وقبل كل شي شكرا لك على مجهودك معانا  
والله أستفدنا منك الكثير والحمد لله  
أخي لي ملاحظه لك حق قبولها أو رفضها  
بصراحه أتمنى أن تفتح موضوع خاص نتابعك فيه  
هنا بصراحه لخبطه وتخويف  
أنا أفهمك فكرتي  
يعني من أمس لليوم أنا ماشي معاك والحمد لله  
أستفدت قرابه 40 نقطه حتى الآن  
ولكن يجي مثلا ابو مروان ويقول نزول فأخاف  
ويجي غيره ويقول طلوع فأطمع  
ونقعد في حيره  
انا لست خبير في التحليل ولكن أعرف الأسس للشموع  
وبعض المؤشرات المضاربيه  
فأجلس في حيره والله  
لكن لو أنت فتحت موضوع خاص بك  
يقدر الواحد يمشي معاك بدون تشويش  
يعني أنا بصراحه أحب أني كل أسبوع أمشي  
على طريقه أحد الأشخاص  
يعني أسبوع مع نور الدين وأسبوع مع أبو مروان  
وأسبوع مع ماجد وهكذا مأحب إني أسمع غيرهم  
حتى لا أتلخبط في الصفقات المفعله  
هذي وجه نظري من أخ لك محب  
والله لست أنتقص منك لا والله  
ولكن لتنظيم العمل ويكون العمل جماعي  
شكرا مره أخرى بسام   ( حذفت اسمه واسم المدينة التي يقطنها وكانت في هذا المكان بالضبط ) 
وأي خدمه أحنا في خدمتك ياغالي

----------


## رشدي

اشتريت الذهب  :Big Grin:  من 1116  والهدف 1124 :Big Grin:

----------


## soliter

> اشتريت الذهب  من 1116  والهدف 1124

 بالتوفيق ياباشا 
بس كده يبقى السوق هيقلب لفوق  :016:

----------


## beshay

> اشتريت الذهب  من 1116  والهدف 1124

 صباح الخير  
    لو ممكن  اخبار الاسترالى  دولار

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

> اشكر الاخ / أبو مروان جزيل الشكر علي كرمه وطيبه واسأل الله ان يوفقه في حياته العملية والعلمية. 
> اتتني رسالة عبر الخاص وكان كاتبها في منتهي الادب ولا اريد ان اكون حجر عثرة امامه وامام غيره وعلي هذا الاساس استودعكم الله . ولا اريد فتح موضوع خاص بي . 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> ارجوك يابسام  
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> السلام عليكم أخي القدير  
> أولا وقبل كل شي شكرا لك على مجهودك معانا  
> والله أستفدنا منك الكثير والحمد لله  
> أخي لي ملاحظه لك حق قبولها أو رفضها  
> ...

  
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله  
لا يأخي حرام عليك تحملني الذنب  
أرجوك بسام إذا كان بيننا ود  
أنا تمنيت أن تفتح موضوع خاص بك حتى نكون قروب مع بعض  
للأسباب المذكوره أعلاه  
أما أنك لاتشارك هنا ولا تفتح موضوع فأنا أرفض أخي رفضا تاما  
وحاولت الأتصال بك على جوالك ولكن يقول الرقم خاطئ  
أخي والله لن أشارك هنا أي مشاركه في هذا المنتدى  
حتى تفتح موضع خاص بك أو تعود وتشاركنا هنا  
لك كل الود والإحترام

----------


## رشدي

> صباح الخير 
> لو ممكن اخبار الاسترالى دولار

  
والله اعلم الثبات فوق 0.9040 يدعم الصعود بالنسبة للساعات القادمة

----------


## رشدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله  
> لا يأخي حرام عليك تحملني الذنب  
> أرجوك بسام إذا كان بيننا ود  
> أنا تمنيت أن تفتح موضوع خاص بك حتى نكون قروب مع بعض  
> للأسباب المذكوره أعلاه  
> أما أنك لاتشارك هنا ولا تفتح موضوع فأنا أرفض أخي رفضا تاما  
> وحاولت الأتصال بك على جوالك ولكن يقول الرقم خاطئ  
> أخي والله لن أشارك هنا أي مشاركه في هذا المنتدى  
> حتى تفتح موضع خاص بك أو تعود وتشاركنا هنا  
> لك كل الود والإحترام

   
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
صباح الخير يا اخى الغالى 
هل غيرت معرفك ولماذا ؟ 
المعرف السابق جميل ياجميل  :Eh S(7):

----------


## بسّام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله  
> لا يأخي حرام عليك تحملني الذنب  
> أرجوك بسام إذا كان بيننا ود  
> أنا تمنيت أن تفتح موضوع خاص بك حتى نكون قروب مع بعض  
> للأسباب المذكوره أعلاه  
> أما أنك لاتشارك هنا ولا تفتح موضوع فأنا أرفض أخي رفضا تاما  
> وحاولت الأتصال بك على جوالك ولكن يقول الرقم خاطئ  
> أخي والله لن أشارك هنا أي مشاركه في هذا المنتدى  
> حتى تفتح موضع خاص بك أو تعود وتشاركنا هنا  
> لك كل الود والإحترام

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالعكس انت انسان خلوق ومحترم جدا 
ورسالتك انا احترمتها لشخصك لانك بيّنت نقطة هامة جدا لي كانت غائبة عني وهو التداخل في عملة ما بين البيع والشراء وهو اختلاف وجهات النظر ويؤدي الي التشويش
وها انذا اكتب حتي ينكسر يمينك .

----------


## بسّام

وللتأكيد علي كسر يمينك 
ننتظر الان ان شاء الله 5629  ولايعتد ب 5606 و 5584 ولكن يعتد ب 5606 كأستب عند ضرب 5629 ولا انصح بالبيع من 5606

----------


## السامر

بالفعل متابعة رائعة من الاخ بسام وما مقصر  فقط المتابعة يحتاجلها نوع من التنظيم  بحيث يفتح موضوع منفصل نقدر معاه متابعة   نقاط الدخول والخروج بشكل سلس وسهل  ونسلك طريق منظم ومحدد المسار  :Drive1:    اما من ناحية عدم الكتابة   فهذا امر لن نقبله من الاخ بسام نهائيا :Hands:

----------


## رشدي

> وللتأكيد علي كسر يمينك 
> ننتظر الان ان شاء الله 5629 ولايعتد ب 5606 و 5584 ولكن يعتد ب 5606 كأستب عند ضرب 5629 ولا انصح بالبيع من 5606

  
بالتوفيق اخى بسام ومتابع معك فى موضوعك الجديد ان شاء الله  
لماذا غير ابو مروان معرفه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
لماذا لم يجبنى احد ؟

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بالعكس انت انسان خلوق ومحترم جدا 
> ورسالتك انا احترمتها لشخصك لانك بيّنت نقطة هامة جدا لي كانت غائبة عني وهو التداخل في عملة ما بين البيع والشراء وهو اختلاف وجهات النظر ويؤدي الي التشويش
> وها انذا اكتب حتي ينكسر يمينك .

  
ربي يجعلك ذخر يالغالي  
لك قبله عل الراس ياشهم  :015:

----------


## بسّام

> بالتوفيق اخى بسام ومتابع معك فى موضوعك الجديد ان شاء الله

 انت ذكي يارشدي 
ولكن انا ولد سوق ولن افتح موضوع جديد لاسباب معينة احتفظ بها لنفسي

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> صباح الخير يا اخى الغالى 
> هل غيرت معرفك ولماذا ؟ 
> المعرف السابق جميل ياجميل

  
هلا أخي الغالي رشدي  
مادري هذي دقه او لا  :016:  
على العموم انا ماغيرت شي  
ممكن اول ماسجلت في المنتدى قبل سنتين تقريبا او اكثر  
كان لي اسم وغيرته في وقتها اعتقد  
اما الآن فانا بهذا المعرف ولم اغيره  
شكرا لك ومبروك عليك الذهب  :015:

----------


## رشدي

> انت ذكي يارشدي 
> ولكن انا ولد سوق ولن افتح موضوع جديد لاسباب معينة احتفظ بها لنفسي

 يا اخى ولا يهمك متابع معك وين ماتكون    وعلى فكرة انا تركت مواضيعى الخاصة  واتيت لأشارك هنا لأن هنا مدرستى  وابو مروان استاذى ولى الشرف    

> هلا أخي الغالي رشدي  
> مادري هذي دقه او لا  
> على العموم انا ماغيرت شي  
> ممكن اول ماسجلت في المنتدى قبل سنتين تقريبا او اكثر  
> كان لي اسم وغيرته في وقتها اعتقد  
> اما الآن فانا بهذا المعرف ولم اغيره  
> شكرا لك ومبروك عليك الذهب

 الله يبارك فيك صدقنى كان قلبى بيدق والعقد كبير وما كنت اتحمل خسارته لكن الحمد لله والشكر لله    *همسة   (( انت اغلى من الذهب ))  :Eh S(7):

----------


## السامر

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بالعكس انت انسان خلوق ومحترم جدا 
> ورسالتك انا احترمتها لشخصك لانك بيّنت نقطة هامة جدا لي كانت غائبة عني وهو التداخل في عملة ما بين البيع والشراء وهو اختلاف وجهات النظر ويؤدي الي التشويش
> وها انذا اكتب حتي ينكسر يمينك .

 الحمد لله بالتوفبق اخي بسام

----------


## بسّام

بكل امانة موضوع الاخ / ابو مروان مدرسة كما قلت يارشدي وصاحب الموضوع والموضوع وزواره يشدوك للموضوع لان الموضوع نظيف وصافي والهدوء يشوبه  والاهم المصداقية والنصح المنتشر في كل صفحة فيه وهي الحقيقة . ولاتوجد المجاملات ولا التطبيل في الموضوع.

----------


## بسّام

من لم يشتري الكيبل ويريد الدخول فليشتري من اقرب مكان يتحمل الاستب فيه وهو كسر 5508 ويجعله 5505 ويقيس من 5505 الي نقطة دخوله ولا يتردد .

----------


## Mothawee

اتوقع رحلة الهبوط تبدأ بعد دقائق في إنتظر خبر التضخم وبعدها نشوف الأتجاه وين

----------


## بسّام

طبعا كما لاحظتم نزل الي 5532 وكانت متوقعة ال 5533 كتصحيح 
فلا خوف من تحركه لان الكيبل هذه طبيعته في التحرك يربشك

----------


## بسّام

> الحمد لله بالتوفبق اخي بسام

 لنا ولك وللجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

اخوي بسام مارايك في الدخول في اليورو بيع  
والأستوب 20 نقطه قبل الخبر الساعه 12  
ان جات او تروح 20 نقطه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## رشدي

اليورو على الويكلى للمتابعة   مطلوب آراء الجميع واولهم بــــــــــــسااااااااااام    يصدر بعد دقائق خبر هام جدا  مؤشر IFO الألماني لمناخ العمل  المتوقع ايجابى   نرى هل يتحرك السوق معه وخصوصا اليورو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

> اخوي بسام مارايك في الدخول في اليورو بيع  
> والأستوب 20 نقطه قبل الخبر الساعه 12  
> ان جات او تروح 20 نقطه

  
الحمد لله اخذت 25 نقطه وهربت  :Yikes3:  
الخبر سلبي

----------


## رشدي

> اخوي بسام مارايك في الدخول في اليورو بيع  
> والأستوب 20 نقطه قبل الخبر الساعه 12  
> ان جات او تروح 20 نقطه

  
عندى حيلة افضل 
ما رأيك ندخل شراء وبيع من الحالى  
استوب البيع 20  
واستوب الشراء 20   
وبلا هدف ............. :Big Grin:  
رأيك سريعا ..... باقى دقيقة على الخبر

----------


## eto2

الخبر طلع سلبي على اليورو

----------


## بسّام

اخر رقم ايجابي بالامس (وليس اعلي رقم ) (حدث قبل اغلاق السوق ) كان 5508
واعلي رقم سلبي منذ بداية اليوم والي الان هو 5507
نلاحظ ان الايجابي اعلي من السلبي وهو فوقه  
اعلي رقمين ايجابية بالامس كانت 5524 و 5535  ولم تنضرب بالامس وانضربت اليوم فنلاحظ يحاول يزورهم فبل انطلاقته الي فوق

----------


## رشدي

> الحمد لله اخذت 25 نقطه وهربت  
> الخبر سلبي

   
مبروووووووووك عليك يا عمى ماشاء الله  
قــــــــــــــــــــــــناص  :015:

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

> مبروووووووووك عليك يا عمى ماشاء الله  
> قــــــــــــــــــــــــناص

  
بل هبااال  :Ongue:  
هذي حركه دايم اسويها وقت الأخبار  
زمان كان الفايده فيها كبيره  
ايام إعلانات الفائده  
اللحين 20 نقطه وحط رجلك  :Big Grin:

----------


## بسّام

لانعلم عن نتائج التقرير شيئا حتي بلومبرغ صم بكم

----------


## المجهول

شهاة لله انك أستاذ يا ابومروان 
جميع من بالمنتدى متفقين بالاجماع على الصعود للباوند عمل تشويش علي ثقتي بك اجبرتني على التمسك بالبيع 
انت الوحيد الذي قلت نازل 
عملت بنصيحتك بتجزئة العقد ابشرك بربح 
بارك الله فيك ياابومروان ورزقك الله الجنة

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

اخي بسام المؤتمر الآن على cnbc

----------


## رشدي

جلسات استماع لتقرير التضخم

----------


## رشدي

> اخي بسام المؤتمر الآن على cnbc

  
الباوند رايح فى داهية خلاص الى 5100

----------


## رشدي

> الباوند هابط كا قال ابو مروان وله اهداف يجب ان يصل اليها اولا   فلا تدخل عكس الموجة

  

> عااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل 
> من احلى واروع النقاط لبيع المجنون هو السعر الحالى  
> 141.36 
> والله اعلم

  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:    ولا اروع من كده تكتب سطرين تمشى  تعيد وتزيد تمش حقيقى جمــــــــــــــيل  بارك الله فيك  الرزق على الصباح وفير

----------


## aljameel

> شهاة لله انك أستاذ يا ابومروان  جميع من بالمنتدى متفقين بالاجماع على الصعود للباوند عمل تشويش علي ثقتي بك اجبرتني على التمسك بالبيع  انت الوحيد الذي قلت نازل  عملت بنصيحتك بتجزئة العقد ابشرك بربح   بارك الله فيك ياابومروان ورزقك الله الجنة

  
مبروووووك وتستاهل كل خير 
اخي صدفه وكل الموجدين خير وبركة

----------


## aljameel

> ولا اروع من كده تكتب سطرين تمشى  تعيد وتزيد تمش حقيقى جمــــــــــــــيل  بارك الله فيك  الرزق على الصباح وفير

 بارك الله فيك يارشدي  
المجنون اذا واصل بعد 140 تمسك به 
والله اعلم فيه خير

----------


## beshay

> مبروووووك وتستاهل كل خير 
> اخي صدفه وكل الموجدين خير وبركة

  :Ongue:

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم الكيبل بكسر 1.5425/20  بإذن الله هدفه 1.5275/1.5235/1.5130  والله الموفق

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

هلا وغلا بحيب الكل ابو مروان

----------


## المجهول

> مبروووووك وتستاهل كل خير 
> اخي صدفه وكل الموجدين خير وبركة

 قمة التواضع

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

بصراحه الذهب مجنون  
قبل شوي اتصل علي واحد دخل فيه بكل مايملك ب 115  
قلتله الله يعوض عليك ههههههههههه 
مسكين قاعد يرجف

----------


## aljameel

> بصراحه الذهب مجنون  
> قبل شوي اتصل علي واحد دخل فيه بكل مايملك ب 115  
> قلتله الله يعوض عليك ههههههههههه 
> مسكين قاعد يرجف

 فوووووق 11000 والله اعلم للصعود

----------


## رشدي

فرصة محترمة والله اعلم  
اليورو دولار 
احلى نقطة بيع من السعر الحالى 1.3652   
والمجنون لا للرحمة علم وجارى التنفيذ

----------


## بسّام

كسر 5445 وننتظر كسر 5428 ليذهب الي 5348 و 5337 و 5243 ان شاء الله

----------


## beshay

صباح الخير  ابو مروان 
 الاسترالى دولار ممكن نظره من نظراتك الحلوه اللى اتحرمنا منها الايام الماضيه

----------


## المجهول

> والله اعلم الكيبل بكسر 1.5425/20  بإذن الله هدفه 1.5275/1.5235/1.5130  والله الموفق

 بارك الله فيك ياابومروان
وجودك بيننا  يبعث السرور 
مبروك المجنون

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير ابو مروان 
> الاسترالى دولار ممكن نظره من نظراتك الحلوه اللى اتحرمنا منها الايام الماضيه

 مؤاشراته بتقول صاعد ولكن والله اعلم بيلحق الركب بالنزول 
يفضل الابتعاد عنه الان

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك ياابومروان
> وجودك بيننا يبعث السرور 
> مبروك المجنون

 الله يبارك فيك اخي 
اذا المجنون معك والله اعلم مشواره بعيد

----------


## aljameel

> فرصة محترمة والله اعلم  
> اليورو دولار 
> احلى نقطة بيع من السعر الحالى 1.3652   
> والمجنون لا للرحمة علم وجارى التنفيذ

  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljameel

> كسر 5445 وننتظر كسر 5428 ليذهب الي 5348 و 5337 و 5243 ان شاء الله

  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljameel

يا اخوان نصحتكم قبل امس وامس لا للشراء وعكس الاتجاه ولو صعد 200 نقطة واذا تغير الاتجاه سابلغكم اتمنى من سمع النصيحة وها انا اقولكم واكرر نفس النصيحة خلك مع الاتجاه مهما صعد  والله شايف هدف للكيبل تحت خجل ان اكتبه خوفا لايصدق والخيار لكم انما نصيحة فوات ربح ولاخسارة  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## 7am7ad

أخي جميل تحية لك  
ما أهداف اليورو

----------


## أبو محمد.

> بارك الله فيك ياابومروان
> وجودك بيننا يبعث السرور 
> مبروك المجنون

  السلام عليكم وفي حال لم يستطيع كسر5420 اين سوف يصعد وتسلم يا الغالي

----------


## بسّام

بارك الله فيك ياأبو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم وفي حال لم يستطيع كسر5420 اين سوف يصعد وتسلم يا الغالي

 هي 1.5425 انما وضعت 20 خوفا من فروقات البرامج 
كسر وانتهى بإذن الله لاهدافه

----------


## aljameel

> أخي جميل تحية لك  
> ما أهداف اليورو

 اليورو والله اعلم لابد من كسر 1.3570  
اهدافه قد تصل به 1.3240 /1.3000والله اعلم 
والقناعة كنز

----------


## 7am7ad

> اليورو والله اعلم لابد من كسر 1.3570  
> اهدافه قد تصل به 1.3240 /1.3000والله اعلم 
> والقناعة كنز

 يا رب

----------


## هشام الدمرداش

استاذنا 
هل يمكن تحليل الباوند استرالى ؟
ولا كل ما يطلع يختبر قاع مكسور نبيع؟

----------


## aljameel

> استاذنا 
> هل يمكن تحليل الباوند استرالى ؟
> ولا كل ما يطلع يختبر قاع مكسور نبيع؟

 هلا اخي هشام ساضع لك تحليل على السريع 
والله مالي نفس احلل عمله مصاب بالمملل من العملات 
ولكن لو صعد عند 1.7330 اتوقع فرصة بيع ولست متاكد من الصعود 
والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

> يا اخوان نصحتكم قبل امس وامس لا للشراء وعكس الاتجاه ولو صعد 200 نقطة  واذا تغير الاتجاه سابلغكم اتمنى من سمع النصيحة وها انا اقولكم واكرر نفس النصيحة خلك مع الاتجاه مهما صعد  والله شايف هدف للكيبل تحت خجل ان اكتبه خوفا لايصدق والخيار لكم انما نصيحة فوات ربح ولاخسارة   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   لا تخجل الكيبل ممكن يشوف 1.5000  وممكن اقل بس كده انجلترا هاتسكر   هل تتذكر تحدثنا من قبل فى موضوع على الكيبل وكان وقتها السعر 1.5700  وتكلمت حضرتك عن 1.5130    الموضوع فى التوقيع  عموما ليس جديد عليك اتذكر هدف الألف نقطة ب 10 نقاط استوب فقط !   بارك الله فيك يا احلى جميل   :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## BRUFEN

ما شاء الله تبارك الله اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على كل حال وفي كل حال 
الف مبروك ابو مروان المجنون والف مبروك للاخوان 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب وجميع الاخوان
والمسلمين يارب ياكريم

----------


## aljameel

مبروووووووووووووك المجنون كم وصل  140  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   ذكرت لكم بيع وهو عند 142.40 وكررت اكثر من مرة بيع حتى قبل افتتاح السوق ذكرت لكم والستوب الهاي يوم الجمعة 142.18  وصعد لل 142.15  وذكرت لكم الهدف بإذن الله 140  المهم مبروك لمن صبر عليه

----------


## 7am7ad

أخي هل نستمر في صفقات المجنون ؟ 
شكراً

----------


## بسّام

احذروا وانتبهوا من الكيبل اذا اخترق 5442 اختراقه لها الي 5543  الي الان نزول بعد الكسر والله اعلم

----------


## المجهول

> مبروووووووووووووك المجنون كم وصل  140  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   ذكرت لكم بيع وهو عند 142.40 وكررت اكثر من مرة بيع حتى قبل افتتاح السوق ذكرت لكم والستوب الهاي يوم الجمعة 142.18  وصعد لل 142.15  وذكرت لكم الهدف بإذن الله 140  المهم مبروك لمن صبر عليه

 مليون مبروك ياابومروان وبارك الله فيك 
يشهد الله انك أستاذ بكل ماتعنيه الكلمه

----------


## هشام الدمرداش

> هلا اخي هشام ساضع لك تحليل على السريع 
> والله مالي نفس احلل عمله مصاب بالمملل من العملات 
> ولكن لو صعد عند 1.7330 اتوقع فرصة بيع ولست متاكد من الصعود 
> والله الموفق

 خلاص خد أجازة وتعالى مصر ولا يهمك 
حخليك ترجع السعوديه تحلل 15 زوج عمله فى نفس الوقت :Big Grin: 
أحبك فى الله

----------


## @مصطفى@

اخي الجميل ممكن تحليل الاسترالي مع الاحترام

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> اليورو والله اعلم لابد من كسر 1.3570  
> اهدافه قد تصل به 1.3240 /1.3000والله اعلم 
> والقناعة كنز

 ابو مروان اين الاستوب لوز الامن و ما هى افضل مستويا ت للدخول بيع لليورو

----------


## رشدي

ترددت كثير قبل وضع هذه المشاركة  تكلمت اول امس مع صديق عن قلة الارباح فى الفوركس ومعاناتى فى الحفاظ على الحساب وقلة الارباح لصغر حجم العقود التى ادخل بها  القصد   لا اعلم لماذا كنت متهور اليوم فى الدخول باحجام عقود كبيرة على الذهب والمجنون والكيبل واليورو   فاغلقت الذهب عند ربح ضعيف قرب الدخول لخوفى من انعكاسة لان عقودى لم تكن لتتحمل    القصد اردت ان اقول لكم   ان حسابى   وببساطة ادبلر  باركوووووووووووووووولى

----------


## BRUFEN

ما شاء الله تبارك الله أخوي رشدي
اللهم زد وبارك له وأنت السابق ونحن 
بإذن الله بك لاحقون  
الف مبروك ويارب دوماً أرباح وسعه في الرزق يالله ياكريم

----------


## هشام الدمرداش

> ترددت كثير قبل وضع هذه المشاركة  تكلمت اول امس مع صديق عن قلة الارباح فى الفوركس ومعاناتى فى الحفاظ على الحساب وقلة الارباح لصغر حجم العقود التى ادخل بها  القصد   لا اعلم لماذا كنت متهور اليوم فى الدخول باحجام عقود كبيرة على الذهب والمجنون والكيبل واليورو   فاغلقت الذهب عند ربح ضعيف قرب الدخول لخوفى من انعكاسة لان عقودى لم تكن لتتحمل    القصد اردت ان اقول لكم   ان حسابى   وببساطة ادبلر  باركوووووووووووووووولى

 الف مبروك التهورساعات يبقى مفيد
وأنا أعرف واحد اسمه حاجه الدمرداش :Big Grin: 
قعد يخطط اسبوع  وضاعف محفظته 5 مرات
ووبسبب عمليه متهوره خسر هم
تهور وتهور وتسرع 
مبروك ياباشا 
وان شاء الله لما أروح البلد ( ههيا -الزقازيق ) يبقى نتشرف بمعرفتك :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> أخي هل نستمر في صفقات المجنون ؟ 
> شكراً

 اخي أسف على التاخير لبعدي عن الجهاز 
والله اعلم تحت 140.50 متوقع بيواصل نزول 
السعر الحالي 140.21 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ترددت كثير قبل وضع هذه المشاركة  تكلمت اول امس مع صديق عن قلة الارباح فى الفوركس ومعاناتى فى الحفاظ على الحساب وقلة الارباح لصغر حجم العقود التى ادخل بها  القصد   لا اعلم لماذا كنت متهور اليوم فى الدخول باحجام عقود كبيرة على الذهب والمجنون والكيبل واليورو   فاغلقت الذهب عند ربح ضعيف قرب الدخول لخوفى من انعكاسة لان عقودى لم تكن لتتحمل    القصد اردت ان اقول لكم   ان حسابى   وببساطة ادبلر  باركوووووووووووووووولى

 الف مليون ترليون مبروووك 
تستاهل كل خير 
ياباشا بلا تهووووووووووووووووور

----------


## أبو محمد.

اعتقد راح يصحح الباوند لحدود 5500 ومن هناك البيع مارايك اخي ابومروان

----------


## basel232

السلام عليكم أبو مروان  
الله يوفقك ويجزاك خير  
رايك يهمني في الدولار كندي

----------


## بو حسين

ما رأيكم بشراء المجنون من سعره الحالي ( 139.073 ) ؟ 
وشكرا لكم على الورشه المميزه 
وان شاء الله يجزاكم الله فيها كل خير

----------


## heidar elselehdar

اخى الجميل نحتاج تعليقك و تحليلك الجميل عن زوج اليورو دولار فهذا الزوج الغلبان حظه من تحليلاتك الجميلة قليل
و انا لا اتعامل الا مع هذا الزوج

----------


## بسّام

> احذروا وانتبهوا من الكيبل اذا اخترق 5442 اختراقه لها الي 5543  الي الان نزول بعد الكسر والله اعلم

  اخترق 5442 والاختراق دلالة الاكتفاء من النزول او بالاصح ثبات اللو لليوم وقد يذهب الي 5543 بعد الاختراق والله اعلم  
اي نزول الي 5430 او 5425  ان ارتد شراء والاستب اللو

----------


## aymanforex

> مبروووووووووووووك المجنون كم وصل 140  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   ذكرت لكم بيع وهو عند 142.40 وكررت اكثر من مرة بيع حتى قبل افتتاح السوق ذكرت لكم والستوب الهاي يوم الجمعة 142.18  وصعد لل 142.15  وذكرت لكم الهدف بإذن الله 140   المهم مبروك لمن صبر عليه

 صبرت عليه والف مبروووووووووووك علينا يا جميل 
لا تطول غيابك علينا يا باشا

----------


## aymanforex

> ترددت كثير قبل وضع هذه المشاركة  تكلمت اول امس مع صديق عن قلة الارباح فى الفوركس ومعاناتى فى الحفاظ على الحساب وقلة الارباح لصغر حجم العقود التى ادخل بها  القصد   لا اعلم لماذا كنت متهور اليوم فى الدخول باحجام عقود كبيرة على الذهب والمجنون والكيبل واليورو   فاغلقت الذهب عند ربح ضعيف قرب الدخول لخوفى من انعكاسة لان عقودى لم تكن لتتحمل    القصد اردت ان اقول لكم   ان حسابى   وببساطة ادبلر  باركوووووووووووووووولى

  مبرووووووووووك عليك يارشدى - ليه فيهم النص  :Wink Smile:  
انت كان وشك عليه حلو :Eh S(7): 
الف مبروك مرة تانيه انت تستاهل كل خير  :015:

----------


## aljameel

> ما رأيكم بشراء المجنون من سعره الحالي ( 139.073 ) ؟ 
> وشكرا لكم على الورشه المميزه 
> وان شاء الله يجزاكم الله فيها كل خير

 اخي أسف على التاخير   نصيحة لوجه الله تعالى لا تعاكس التيار مهما يكن  لاتفكر مرة بشراء المجنون بالفترة الحاليه   هدف المجنون الاول بإذن الله 135.60  وله اهداف اخرى بتصل به للـ 133 بإذن الله واحتمال اكثر  وأسف للجميع من لم ارد على سؤاله بامانه اني مشغول ولكن اذا رأيت احد عكس الاتجاه فارد عليه خوفا عليه  وإن شاء ساكون معكم مجرد اخلص من مشاغلي الخاصة  رجاء لاتؤاخذوني   موفقين بإذن الله جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> اخي أسف على التاخير لبعدي عن الجهاز 
> والله اعلم تحت 140.50 متوقع بيواصل نزول 
> السعر الحالي 140.21 
> والله الموفق

 مبروووك لمن دخل بالمجنون وكانت فرصة للبيع  ومبروووك لمن باقي به من البداية  لمن يرغب البفاء به تقديم الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح  والله اعلم مشوااااااااااره بعيد بإذن الله  اول هدف له بإذن الله 135.60  الاخوان الداخلين بالكيبل واليورو الصبر بإذن الله الخير بالطريق  والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

حبيبى ابو مروان ايه اهداف اليورو ين يا غالى

----------


## aljameel

> حبيبى ابو مروان ايه اهداف اليورو ين يا غالى

   لو صعد الان للــ 123 تقريبا فرصة بيع   احتمال يرتد لها والله اعلم  هدف بإذن الله 119/118.50  متى يصل لها الله اعلم  المهم هو مع المجنون وين مايروح هو معه والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم تحت 1.5450 للنزول بإذن الله  هدف قريب 1.5370/65  مجرد كسر 1.5370 للهاوية والله اعلم  فالمجال مفتوح له بالنزول   السعر الحالي 1.5416 راقبوه زالله الموفق  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاااااااذنكم اراكم بإذن الله لاحقا

----------


## janoubi

يسعد اوقاتك استاذي الجميل وينك يا اخي تركتنا بالمعمعة ؟ لله الحمد كل ما صعد الباوند كنت عزز حتى صار متوسط البيع 5475 وبنسبة مجنونة بلغت 60% من الحساب واغلقت كل العقود الرابحة عند 5410 ولم يبق معي سوى عقود كنت اشتريتها من 5385 اشكرك من بعد شكري لله اذ تمكنت من التحامل على نفسي ولم اغلق العقود رغم الخوف الذي رافق السوق صباحا أحييك واتمنى لك الخيروالسؤدد تابع رحمك الله

----------


## janoubi

ليه احيانا ارى تناقض بين استاذنا الجميل والاستاذ بسام ؟

----------


## janoubi

استاذي بتنصحني بتعزيز عقود البيع من السعر الحالي؟

----------


## 1عبدالله

السلام عليكم  الحمد لله يومين شغل عسل العملة من فترة لم تحترم الشارت والتحليل زى اليومين دول
من فترة لم اطلب منك طلب ياجميل نظرتك للدولار ين ياغالى ولك كل التقدير 
وطلب تانى بس من رشدى كان من فترة نزل برنامج او مؤشر خاص بالموجات استأذنك يارشدى انا عايزه

----------


## بسّام

> ليه احيانا ارى تناقض بين استاذنا الجميل والاستاذ بسام ؟

 لا ابدا لايوجد تناقض ولكن الضغط النفسي من السوق اثّر عليك بعض الشيء

----------


## رشدي

> وان شاء الله لما أروح البلد ( ههيا -الزقازيق ) يبقى نتشرف بمعرفتك

 منتظرك يا باشا    

> الف مليون ترليون مبروووك 
> تستاهل كل خير 
> ياباشا بلا تهووووووووووووووووور

 ياعمى الخير فى طلتك 
بارك الله فيك   

> مبرووووووووووك عليك يارشدى - ليه فيهم النص  
> انت كان وشك عليه حلو
> الف مبروك مرة تانيه انت تستاهل كل خير

 انت تأمر لكن لن اعطيك منهم ولا سنت والحقيقة حلوة ماتزعلش  :012:

----------


## 1عبدالله

متشكر يارشدى على عدم الرد

----------


## رشدي

> متشكر يارشدى على عدم الرد

 لم الاحظ الرسالة يا عبد الله وانت تعرفى لا اتأخر

----------


## 1عبدالله

والله عارف انك ماتتأخر عن خدمة اى حد بس قلت اسخنك على لانى محتاج الملف لك جزيل الشكر حبيب قلبى

----------


## Mothawee

> لم الاحظ الرسالة يا عبد الله وانت تعرفى لا اتأخر

 صباح الخير اخوي رشدي  
في ملف مرفق شو هذا

----------


## kon-sy

ألف مبروووك للجميع في مختلف أنواع العملات .. 
والله يبارك للذين دوبلت حساباتهم .. 
وألف تحية وشكر لسيدي أبو مروان .. وسيدنا وتاج راسنا السيد بسام ...  
وخمسمية ورئة سورية محروئة لكل الشباب الطيبة ..

----------


## janoubi

> لا ابدا لايوجد تناقض ولكن الضغط النفسي من السوق اثّر عليك بعض الشيء

  
كيفك اليوم وكيف الباوند

----------


## soliter

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
أذا أردت ان يكون لك كنز فى الجنه 
قل لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 139.55  بيع من السعر الحالي او من سعر 140  الهدف الرئيسي بإذن الله 135.60  الهدف الاول بإذن الله 138.10  الهدف الثاني بإذن الله مفتوح حتى القناعة  الستوب ضع مايناسبك    اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 122.28  بيع من السعر الحالي او من سعر 122.70  الهدف الرئيسي بإذن الله 119/118.50  الهدف الاول بإذن الله 121.10  الهدف الثاني مفتوح حتى القناعة  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## lionofegypt2020

وهدف اليورو دولار القادم بعد ضرب القاع ال سجله الاسبوع الماضى ان شاء الله ايه هو يا معلم هندخل فى ال 33 ولا 32

----------


## aljameel

> وهدف اليورو دولار القادم بعد ضرب القاع ال سجله الاسبوع الماضى ان شاء الله ايه هو يا معلم هندخل فى ال 33 ولا 32

 هدف بإذن الله  مفتوح حتى القناعة

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 139.55  بيع من السعر الحالي او من سعر 140  الهدف الرئيسي بإذن الله 135.60  الهدف الاول بإذن الله 138.10  الهدف الثاني بإذن الله مفتوح حتى القناعة  الستوب ضع مايناسبك    اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 122.28  بيع من السعر الحالي او من سعر 122.70  الهدف الرئيسي بإذن الله 119/118.50  الهدف الاول بإذن الله 121.10  الهدف الثاني مفتوح حتى القناعة   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   للمشاااااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

يا مسهل الاحوال يارب يا ابو مروان
الله يكتب لنا الرزق يارب يا حبيبى يا رسول الله

----------


## aljameel

الدولار فرنك والله اعلم 1.0820  الهدف بإذن الله 1.1000  الستوب ضع مايناسبك  والله الموفق

----------


## أبو خليل

و الكيبل يا غاااااااااااااااااااالي ؟؟ 
صباااااااااااح الخيررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## مبارز

ممكن الأسترالي الأخ الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> و الكيبل يا غاااااااااااااااااااالي ؟؟ 
> صباااااااااااح الخيررررررررررررررررررررررررر

 والله اعلم اي ارتفاع فهو للبيع  الاهداف بإذن الله 1.5275/1.5235/1.5130  الستوب 1.5547 او الستوب الذي يناسبك  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن الأسترالي الأخ الجميل

 اي صعود له قريب من 9035 فهو للبيع والله اعلم  والهدف القناعة بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## ماركت الخليج

> الدولار فرنك والله اعلم 1.0820   الهدف بإذن الله 1.1000  الستوب ضع مايناسبك   والله الموفق

 السلام عليكم أخي الكريم جميل دخلت الصفقة اعلاه وارغب منك بمعرفة اقرب هدف لها حاليا بإذن الله لأتمكن من الخروج بدون انعكاسات كبيرة  وشكرا لتفهمكم .

----------


## السامر

صفقات موفقة ان شاء الله ابومروان  عليه فطورك :Big Grin:

----------


## ماركت الخليج

ماشاء الله صفقة الفرنك ماشية ......... وممكن تقديم الستوب قريب من مناطق الدخول الأن  .   :Good:

----------


## ماركت الخليج

> صفقات موفقة ان شاء الله ابومروان  عليه فطورك

 يستاااااهل  أبو مرواااان ....  يم يم

----------


## المجهول

السلام عليكم ..  صباح الخير ابومروان .. طلب خاص
شرح مميز من شروحاتك المميزة للباوند دولار والباوند ين
بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم .. صباح الخير ابومروان .. طلب خاص  شرح مميز من شروحاتك المميزة للباوند دولار والباوند ين  بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خير 
غالي والطلب رخيص 
اخي لم ابخل بشرح بالذات للكيبل انما كثرة الشروحات والتوصيات عليه بالمنتدى هو سبب عدم وضع شرح له بتضيع فرص عليكم  من كثرة التوصيات عليه هذا يقول صاعد وهذا يضع نقطة بيع وهذا يقول نازل ولست انا  افضل من الموجودين بس كثرة الطباخين يفسد الاكل ولكن ساحاول وضع تصوري له والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا 
ابشر ساضع بعد لحضات للكيبل شرح وفيما بعد للمجنون  
طبعا المجنون انا موصي عليه بيع انما ساضع له شرح فيما بعد 
والكيبل بعد لحضات إن شاء الله حتى اتاكد من الشارتات  
والله الموفق

----------


## المجهول

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> جزاك الله خير 
> غالي والطلب رخيص 
> اخي لم ابخل بشرح بالذات للكيبل انما كثرة الشروحات والتوصيات عليه بالمنتدى هو سبب عدم وضع شرح له بتضيع فرص عليكم  من كثرة التوصيات عليه هذا يقول صاعد وهذا يضع نقطة بيع وهذا يقول نازل ولست انا  افضل من الموجودين بس كثرة الطباخين يفسد الاكل ولكن ساحاول وضع تصوري له والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا 
> ابشر ساضع بعد لحضات للكيبل شرح وفيما بعد للمجنون  
> طبعا المجنون انا موصي عليه بيع انما ساضع له شرح فيما بعد 
> والكيبل بعد لحضات إن شاء الله حتى اتاكد من الشارتات  
> والله الموفق

 بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك ياابومروان سباق للخير

----------


## heidar elselehdar

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
 ياريت يا ابو مروان ان لا تبخل علينا بشرح لليورو دولار ايضا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> ياريت يا ابو مروان ان لا تبخل علينا بشرح لليورو دولار ايضا

 اخي ساضع مايمكن وضعه من شروحات للعملات بإذن الله 
انما احتاج وقت بصراحة تاخذ وقت وتحتاج تقديد وتست عليها  
وإن شاء الله ساكون معكم خلال اليوم وغدا والجمعه متواصل معكم بإذن الله 
فان لم ارد على احد الرجاء معذرتي مقدما انما سارضي الكل بقدر المستطاع 
والله الموفق

----------


## ماركت الخليج

سؤال لراعي الموضوع   صفقة الفرنك عكست الطريق وحتطول شوي صح ؟

----------


## بسّام

بحمد الله دخلنا علي الصفحة 
الكيبل هو بين رقمين سيضربهما  وهما   5441  و  5525  والله اعلم 
وضربت 5441 مرات عدة وكسرت واخترقت 
متوقع له بعد 5478 ينطلق الي 5525 وقد يزيد 
وسيكون من هناك ارتداد ويباع من 5525 وان طلع يعزز البيع من 5570  ومن المتوقع ان يكسر 5441 اخر اليوم والله اعلم

----------


## ibo2000

وبالنسبة لليورو دولار والاسترالي دولار

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> اخي ساضع مايمكن وضعه من شروحات للعملات بإذن الله 
> انما احتاج وقت بصراحة تاخذ وقت وتحتاج تقديد وتست عليها  
> وإن شاء الله ساكون معكم خلال اليوم وغدا والجمعه متواصل معكم بإذن الله 
> فان لم ارد على احد الرجاء معذرتي مقدما انما سارضي الكل بقدر المستطاع 
> والله الموفق

  كان الله في عونك يا ابو مروان انا اقدر جهودك و حاسس بيك
و لكن كما قلت لك من قبل كرمك هو اللى طمعنا فيك 
زادك الله من علمه و اعانك علينا

----------


## بسّام

> بارك الله فيك اخي بسام

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5450  نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول 1.5803 والله اعلم اختراقها ولو بنقطة ندخل بموجه صاعده على المدى القريب واحتمال على المدى المتوسط  تحتها فنحن بموجه هابطة انما في حال صعود يتبين لنا قبل النقطة 1.5803 وساذكرها بوقتها بإذن الله  الان الكيبل والله اعلم بموجه اولى  هابطة اهدافها الرئيسيه بإذن الله 1.5275/1.5130 طبعا يتخللها اهداف اخرى انما هذه اهدافها الرئيسيه بإذن الله  مجرد كسر 1.5391 تاكيد الاهداف الرئيسيه بإذن الله وننسى الصعود   الان في حال بيصعد فيكون صعود تصحيحي لموجه هابطة والله اعلم  فاتوقع في حال صعد فالصعود عند 1.5480 تقريبا واحتمال 1.5500  ومنها النزول او اكتفى بما صعده الان   ساضع لكم استوب وانتم يجب الانتباه لذلك الستوب للبيع 1.5547  انما مجرد يصعد فوق 1.5500 يجب الانتباه والحذر فمن يرغب بنفس الستوب او 1.5510 او وضع الستوب المناسب له او نقطة الارتداد   البيع يفضل بتوزيع العقد الذي تنوى الدخول به  على اجزاء فرضا من السعر الحالي واذا صعد عقد مجزء اخر وهكذا   مجرد كسر 1.5391 ننسى الصعود الذي ذكرته ويكون الهاي هو الستوب او وضع استوب مناسب لكم   في حال صعد فوق 1.5510 واخترق 1.5547 لا يلغى الصعود انما يضعنا في ممكن يرتد وممكن يواصل  اختراق الهاي1.5574 متوقع صعوده لل 1.5670 /1.5700  فممكن استغلاله بالشكل الاتي مجرد يخترق 1.5574 نضع الستوب 1.5547 افضل الستوب القريب وعقد صغير لانه عكس الموجه ونراقب النقاط التي ذكرتها   ولكن للامانه لا انصح بالشراء من الاسعار الحاليه مهما يكن فالبيع هو سيد الموقف ونحن بموجه هابطة والخيار لكم حتى عند وصله لهدافه الهابطة لا انصح بالشراء حتى ابلغكم والله اعلم  وإن شاء الله ساكون متواجد معكم خلال الويكند بقدر المستطاع واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ به اولا باول بإذن الله المهم اكون على الجهاز   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  من لم يفهم شرحي يسأل وانا ساجيب عليه انما السؤال بوقت الذروة صعب الاجابة ها انا معكم الان من لم يستوعب ما ذكر يسأل وانا بخدمتكم جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> بحمد الله دخلنا علي الصفحة 
> الكيبل هو بين رقمين سيضربهما وهما 5441 و 5525 والله اعلم 
> وضربت 5441 مرات عدة وكسرت واخترقت 
> متوقع له بعد 5478 ينطلق الي 5525 وقد يزيد 
> وسيكون من هناك ارتداد ويباع من 5525 وان طلع يعزز البيع من 5570 ومن المتوقع ان يكسر 5441 اخر اليوم والله اعلم

 الحمد لله على السلامه اقول نور الموضوع 
يااخوان بالنسبة لبسام فيه من يرى انه عكسي  
وها انا اقولكم الرجل مجتهد وانا مجتهد ولكن للامانه بيضع نقاط مفيدة جدا 
لاتعاكس قولي نقاط متقاربه ليس لها ضرر بالتوصية فانصحكم لاتخسروه
اليوم مرسل لي رساله ووضعتها هنا بالموضوعي بيشتكي من عدم قدرته الدخول بالموضوع
 هكر وما ادراك ما هكر والله عيب 
اخي بسام ليس المعنى انت بالنسبة للهكر انما المعنى انا 
يرغبون بكشف مالدي بالرغم ما عندي ذكرته للملا  وليس لدي مخبى 
لكن الله يسامح الجميع
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## ibo2000

بارك الله فيكم جميعا  
وكما قلت كلنا مجتهدون

----------


## المجهول

بارك الله فيك ياابومروان ورحم الله والديك
وجعل ما تقدمه في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## بسّام

> الحمد لله على السلامه اقول نور الموضوع 
> يااخوان بالنسبة لبسام فيه من يرى انه عكسي  
> وها انا اقولكم الرجل مجتهد وانا مجتهد ولكن للامانه بيضع نقاط مفيدة جدا 
> لاتعاكس قولي نقاط متقاربه ليس لها ضرر بالتوصية فانصحكم لاتخسروه
> اليوم مرسل لي رساله ووضعتها هنا بالموضوعي بيشتكي من عدم قدرته الدخول بالموضوع
>  هكر وما ادراك ما هكر والله عيب 
> اخي بسام ليس المعنى انت بالنسبة للهكر انما المعنى انا 
> يرغبون بكشف مالدي بالرغم ما عندي ذكرته للملا  وليس لدي مخبى 
> لكن الله يسامح الجميع
> ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

 
الله يسلمك من كل شر
والموضوع منوّر بأهله وزواره
الله يجازيهم 
كما قال رسول الهدي صلي الله عليه وسلم اثنتان لاتقربهما الاضرار بالناس والشرك بالله 
ونسأل الله ان يهدي ويصلح الجميع

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اليورو دولار والله اعلم 1.3550 هو كموجه عامه هابطة والله اعلم   نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم 1.3846 مجرد اختراقها ولو بنقطة بندخل بموجه صاعده على المدى القريب واحتمال على المدى المتوسط  في حال الصعود فيكون صعود تصحيحي لموجه هابطة فالصعود المحتمل للتصحيح 1.3570 او 1.3592 طبعا اليوم صعد للاولى 1.3570 هل اكتفى بالصعود الله اعلم   مجرد كسره للنقطة 1.3475/80 ننسى الصعود فيكون للنزول لهدف بإذن الله 1.3325 وله اهداف اخرى قد تصل به لل 1.3000 او قريب منها  ما يجرى على الكيبل يجرى على اليورو هم والله اعلم بنفس الاتجاه  المهم الستوب للبيع 1.3631 او ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم  مجرد كسر 1.3475/80 نضع الستوب الهاي والله اعلم  البيع يفضل بعقد مجزء كما ذكرت للكيبل من الحالي وهكذا او مراقبته والدخول بما تروه مناسب لكم  في حال اخترق 1.3631 متوقع يصعد لهدف بإذن الله 1.3800 ولكن للامانه عكس الموجه الهابطة باي لحضه ممكن يعكس للنزول  فيفضل الدخول بستوب قريب جدا وعقد صغير  ومجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول   ها انا كتبت على عجل له حتى تكون بالصورة واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ به اول باول واذا مانسيت شي لم اذكره ساضعه لكم كملحق للتوصية  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## yaserrr

الله يعطيك العافية وماقصرت

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 139.55  بيع من السعر الحالي او من سعر 140  الهدف الرئيسي بإذن الله 135.60  الهدف الاول بإذن الله 138.10  الهدف الثاني بإذن الله مفتوح حتى القناعة  الستوب ضع مايناسبك    اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 122.28  بيع من السعر الحالي او من سعر 122.70  الهدف الرئيسي بإذن الله 119/118.50  الهدف الاول بإذن الله 121.10  الهدف الثاني مفتوح حتى القناعة   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   هذه التوصية وضعتها اليوم صباحا للمجنون واليورو ين  الحمد لله اعطو ولازالو بإذن الله فيهم خير   المهم انا وضعت نقطتان للمجنون 140 ولليورو ين 122.70  لا اتوقع بيصعد لهم ننساهم    نضع الستوب الهاي اليوم لهم او وضع ماتروه مناسب لكم  والله اعلم فيهم خير انصحكم بهم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## ibo2000

والاسترالي دولار ممكن يصحح لل 8940

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5450  نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول 1.5803 والله اعلم اختراقها ولو بنقطة ندخل بموجه صاعده على المدى القريب واحتمال على المدى المتوسط  تحتها فنحن بموجه هابطة انما في حال صعود يتبين لنا قبل النقطة 1.5803 وساذكرها بوقتها بإذن الله  الان الكيبل والله اعلم بموجه اولى هابطة اهدافها الرئيسيه بإذن الله 1.5275/1.5130 طبعا يتخللها اهداف اخرى انما هذه اهدافها الرئيسيه بإذن الله  مجرد كسر 1.5391 تاكيد الاهداف الرئيسيه بإذن الله وننسى الصعود   الان في حال بيصعد فيكون صعود تصحيحي لموجه هابطة والله اعلم  فاتوقع في حال صعد فالصعود عند 1.5480 تقريبا واحتمال 1.5500  ومنها النزول او اكتفى بما صعده الان   ساضع لكم استوب وانتم يجب الانتباه لذلك الستوب للبيع 1.5547  انما مجرد يصعد فوق 1.5500 يجب الانتباه والحذر فمن يرغب بنفس الستوب او 1.5510 او وضع الستوب المناسب له او نقطة الارتداد   البيع يفضل بتوزيع العقد الذي تنوى الدخول به على اجزاء فرضا من السعر الحالي واذا صعد عقد مجزء اخر وهكذا   مجرد كسر 1.5391 ننسى الصعود الذي ذكرته ويكون الهاي هو الستوب او وضع استوب مناسب لكم   في حال صعد فوق 1.5510 واخترق 1.5547 لا يلغى الصعود انما يضعنا في ممكن يرتد وممكن يواصل اختراق الهاي1.5574 متوقع صعوده لل 1.5670 /1.5700  فممكن استغلاله بالشكل الاتي مجرد يخترق 1.5574 نضع الستوب 1.5547 افضل الستوب القريب وعقد صغير لانه عكس الموجه ونراقب النقاط التي ذكرتها   ولكن للامانه لا انصح بالشراء من الاسعار الحاليه مهما يكن فالبيع هو سيد الموقف ونحن بموجه هابطة والخيار لكم حتى عند وصله لهدافه الهابطة لا انصح بالشراء حتى ابلغكم والله اعلم  وإن شاء الله ساكون متواجد معكم خلال الويكند بقدر المستطاع واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ به اولا باول بإذن الله المهم اكون على الجهاز   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   من لم يفهم شرحي يسأل وانا ساجيب عليه انما السؤال بوقت الذروة صعب الاجابة ها انا معكم الان من لم يستوعب ما ذكر يسأل وانا بخدمتكم جميعا

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم 1.3550 هو كموجه عامه هابطة والله اعلم   نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم 1.3846 مجرد اختراقها ولو بنقطة بندخل بموجه صاعده على المدى القريب واحتمال على المدى المتوسط  في حال الصعود فيكون صعود تصحيحي لموجه هابطة فالصعود المحتمل للتصحيح 1.3570 او 1.3592 طبعا اليوم صعد للاولى 1.3570 هل اكتفى بالصعود الله اعلم   مجرد كسره للنقطة 1.3475/80 ننسى الصعود فيكون للنزول لهدف بإذن الله 1.3325 وله اهداف اخرى قد تصل به لل 1.3000 او قريب منها  ما يجرى على الكيبل يجرى على اليورو هم والله اعلم بنفس الاتجاه  المهم الستوب للبيع 1.3631 او ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم  مجرد كسر 1.3475/80 نضع الستوب الهاي والله اعلم  البيع يفضل بعقد مجزء كما ذكرت للكيبل من الحالي وهكذا او مراقبته والدخول بما تروه مناسب لكم  في حال اخترق 1.3631 متوقع يصعد لهدف بإذن الله 1.3800 ولكن للامانه عكس الموجه الهابطة باي لحضه ممكن يعكس للنزول  فيفضل الدخول بستوب قريب جدا وعقد صغير  ومجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول   ها انا كتبت على عجل له حتى تكون بالصورة واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ به اول باول واذا مانسيت شي لم اذكره ساضعه لكم كملحق للتوصية  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

    للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> والاسترالي دولار ممكن يصحح لل 8940

 احتاج وقت بإذن الله ساضع له تصوري والله الموفق 
ارجو ان تتحملوني ساحاول اليوم وضع له شرح 
هو والله اعلم للنزول

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0803 انا اليوم الصباح وضعت له توصية شراء وذكرت هدفه بإذن الله 1.1000  المهم الستوب للشراء 1.0746  مجرد اختراق 1.0855 ثم الهاي السابق 1.0897 بإذن الله سوف يذهب لهدفه 1.1000  المهم كما ذكرت الستوب لانه مجرد كسر الستوب متوقع ينزل لهدف بإذن الله 1.0640 واحتمال اكثر من الهدف والله اعلم لل تقريبا 1.0600 هو احتمال ضعيف انما لابد من ذكره كل شي جائز بالسوق والله اعلم  وهو نزول تصحيحي لمواصلة الصعود ومتوقع من احدهم ارتداد وصعود والله اعلم للهدف الرئيسي بإذن الله   ولكن هو بموجه صاعده حتى اللحظة والله اعلم   مجرد يخترق 1.0870 متوقع هدف اول بإذن الله 1.0970  ومراقبته من الهدف مالم يخترق 1.0985 ممكن الاستفاده منه كبيع   والستوب 1.0985 والهدف القناعه مجرد يتاكد هدف بإذن الله سابلغ به   والبيع بعد تاكد ومراقبة وعدم استعجال احتمال يواصل ويصعد لهدفه  انما وضعتها لكم لكي الاستفادة منه   واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ به اول باول بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   وللمعلومية له اهداف بإذن الله والله اعلم ابعد من 1.1000

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ساضع لكم نقاط ممكن الاستفادة منها هذه النقاط خارج التوصيات انما في الاستفاده منها والله اعلم  الدولار فرنك 1.0808 تحتها مهئ للنزول فوقها مهئ للصعود والله اعلم للمضارب السريع والمغامر ممكن الاستفادة منها كستوب للبيع ويراقب الستوب الرئيسي المذكور بالتوصية في كسره بيروح كما ذكرت بالتوصية الباقي ولكن للامانه بها مخاطرة والخيار لكم    الكيبل ممكن تبديل الستوب بدل 1.5547 بالنقطة 1.5522 والخيار لكم  والله اعلم تحت 1.5522 المجال مفتوح له بالنزول حتى 1.4800 والله اعلم   هي معلومات ممكن تفيد للتوصيات    المجنون في حال لم يخترق 138.25 ممكن الاستفادة منه كاستوب للشراء والهدف القناعة  ولو كسرها ثم صعد فوقها ممكن الاستفاده منها كستوب للشراء     انما التوصيات كما هي لا تغير وهي الاساس انما وضعتها احتمال نستفيد منها   والله الموفق

----------


## بسّام

اعتقد انها جلسة إستجواب بين الكونجرس وبرنانكي  
6:00pm  USD  Fed Chairman Bernanke Testifies  توقيت مكة

----------


## aljameel

> اعتقد انها جلسة إستجواب بين الكونجرس وبرنانكي  
> 6:00pm USD Fed Chairman Bernanke Testifies توقيت مكة

 بارك الله فيك يابسام
والان استاذنكم لبعض الوقت  
والاخ بسام معكم إن شاء الله مايقصر 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## بسّام

بالامكان ان ندخل شراء علي الكيبل الان بسعر 5430 او 5425  والهدف 5525 والاستب 5410 او 5390

----------


## lionofegypt2020

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو مروان على الشرح الجميل على اليورو دولار والكيبل والمجنون والدولار شيف

----------


## فوركس سعودي

ها الحين الثعلب اذا وصل 1.54 طار فوق ولا يبي يسقط 100 نقطه تحت وش بلاه

----------


## eto2

اسف على المداخلة انا برائي لا للشراء لحين صدور الاخبار وحديث برنانكي

----------


## eto2

> اسف على المداخلة انا برائي لا للشراء لحين صدور الاخبار وحديث برنانكي

 للفائدة   منقول من موضع السيد نور الحموري ( تحليل الاسواق المشتركة ( نور الدين م. الحموري )  ) 
تطورات الأسواق بانتظار شهادة بن برنانكي 
شهدت الأسواق يوم أمس وحسب توقعاتنا انخفاضا ملحوظا بعد في معظم العملات العالمية أمام الدولار الأمريكي حيث انخفض اليورو ليقوم باختبار الحاجز النفسي عند مستويات 1.3500 بينما كانت توقعاتنا تشير إلى وصول الزوج إلى مستويات 1.3510 كهدف يومي, أما على المدى المتوسط لازلت أتوقع مستويات 1.3200 قريبا خلال الأسبوع القادم, أما عن الجنيه الإسترليني فقد انخفض إلى مستويات ما دون 1.5500 مرة اخرى ليتداول حاليا عند مستويات 1.5440 تقريبا ولازلت أتطلع إلى مستويات 1.5370 و 1.5335 خلال اليوم أما على المدى المتوسط اعتقد آن هناك فرصة كبيرة بان نرى مستويات 1.5000 خلال الأسابيع المقبلة  
مستويات المقاومة القوية التي أراها الآن في اليورو الآن هي عند مستويات 1.3600 و 1.3630 ولا اعتقد انه في حال قام اليورو بالارتفاع إلى تلك المناطق آن يقوم باختراقها, أما عن الجنيه الإسترليني أرى مستويات 1.5470 و الحاجز النفسي 1.5500 هي اكبر المقاومات ولا أتوقع أيضا آن نرى كسر لهذه المستويات في الوقت الحالي, ولازالت النظرة العامة كما هي نحو الأسفل 
الدولار مقابل الفرنك السويسري أيضا قد ارتفع ليصل إلى المستويات المطلوبة عند مستويات 1.0800 ونتطلع إلى مستويات 1.0850 و 1.0890 بعد حديث برنانكي الذي سنتطرق إليه لاحقا في هذا التقرير. كما انخفض الدولار الاسترالي إلى المستويات المطلوبة عند مستويات 0.8919 بالتزامن مع انخفاض أسعار الذهب ونتطلع الآن إلى مستويات ما دون 0.8850 قريبا. 
الذهب انخفض بشكل ملحوظ من مستويات 1120 مرة اخرى ليصل إلى المستويات المتوقعة لدينا عند مستويات 1100 يوم أمس مستويات 1090 اليوم وأتوقع استمرار الحركة بعد حديث بن برنانكي حافظ البنك الاحتياطي الفدرالي الأمريكي إلى ومن الممكن آن نصل إلى مستويات 1080 و 1075 تقريبا.  
شهادة رئيس الاحتياطي الأمريكي بن برنانكي   
اليوم الأسواق على موعد مع حديث للسيد بن برنانكي أمام الكونجرس حول السياسة النقدية والخطة المالية للمرحلة المقبلة ومن المتوقع آن نرى المزيد من الأخبار والتصريحات الجيدة من قبله بخصوص إستراتيجية الخروج بعد آن قام برفع فائدة الخصم خلال الأسبوع الماضي بواق2 25 نقطة أساس لتصبح 0.75%, وهذه ليست إشارة على آن الفدرالي الآن أصبح قادرا أو قريبا من آن يقوم برفع للفائدة الرئيسية وإنما هذه الحركة تعتبر بداية لخطوات اخرى مستقبلية خلال الأشهر المقبلة من شانها آن تنهي خطة سحب السيولة وبيع سندات الخزينة وعدم ضخ المزيد من السيولة في الأسواق, وذلك لسبب مهم أنها لا توجد مخاوف فعلية نحو التضخم بينما توجد هناك احتمالية وجود مخاوف حول التضخم, لذلك نتوقع المزيد من دعم الدولار خلال فترة الحديث وما بعده.

----------


## BRUFEN

وشو الثعلب اي عمله

----------


## marca

الباوند دولار اخي الكريم

----------


## المجهول

> للفائدة   منقول من موضع السيد نور الحموري ( تحليل الاسواق المشتركة ( نور الدين م. الحموري )  ) 
> تطورات الأسواق بانتظار شهادة بن برنانكي 
> شهدت الأسواق يوم أمس وحسب توقعاتنا انخفاضا ملحوظا بعد في معظم العملات العالمية أمام الدولار الأمريكي حيث انخفض اليورو ليقوم باختبار الحاجز النفسي عند مستويات 1.3500 بينما كانت توقعاتنا تشير إلى وصول الزوج إلى مستويات 1.3510 كهدف يومي, أما على المدى المتوسط لازلت أتوقع مستويات 1.3200 قريبا خلال الأسبوع القادم, أما عن الجنيه الإسترليني فقد انخفض إلى مستويات ما دون 1.5500 مرة اخرى ليتداول حاليا عند مستويات 1.5440 تقريبا ولازلت أتطلع إلى مستويات 1.5370 و 1.5335 خلال اليوم أما على المدى المتوسط اعتقد آن هناك فرصة كبيرة بان نرى مستويات 1.5000 خلال الأسابيع المقبلة  
> مستويات المقاومة القوية التي أراها الآن في اليورو الآن هي عند مستويات 1.3600 و 1.3630 ولا اعتقد انه في حال قام اليورو بالارتفاع إلى تلك المناطق آن يقوم باختراقها, أما عن الجنيه الإسترليني أرى مستويات 1.5470 و الحاجز النفسي 1.5500 هي اكبر المقاومات ولا أتوقع أيضا آن نرى كسر لهذه المستويات في الوقت الحالي, ولازالت النظرة العامة كما هي نحو الأسفل 
> الدولار مقابل الفرنك السويسري أيضا قد ارتفع ليصل إلى المستويات المطلوبة عند مستويات 1.0800 ونتطلع إلى مستويات 1.0850 و 1.0890 بعد حديث برنانكي الذي سنتطرق إليه لاحقا في هذا التقرير. كما انخفض الدولار الاسترالي إلى المستويات المطلوبة عند مستويات 0.8919 بالتزامن مع انخفاض أسعار الذهب ونتطلع الآن إلى مستويات ما دون 0.8850 قريبا. 
> الذهب انخفض بشكل ملحوظ من مستويات 1120 مرة اخرى ليصل إلى المستويات المتوقعة لدينا عند مستويات 1100 يوم أمس مستويات 1090 اليوم وأتوقع استمرار الحركة بعد حديث بن برنانكي حافظ البنك الاحتياطي الفدرالي الأمريكي إلى ومن الممكن آن نصل إلى مستويات 1080 و 1075 تقريبا.  
> شهادة رئيس الاحتياطي الأمريكي بن برنانكي   
> اليوم الأسواق على موعد مع حديث للسيد بن برنانكي أمام الكونجرس حول السياسة النقدية والخطة المالية للمرحلة المقبلة ومن المتوقع آن نرى المزيد من الأخبار والتصريحات الجيدة من قبله بخصوص إستراتيجية الخروج بعد آن قام برفع فائدة الخصم خلال الأسبوع الماضي بواق2 25 نقطة أساس لتصبح 0.75%, وهذه ليست إشارة على آن الفدرالي الآن أصبح قادرا أو قريبا من آن يقوم برفع للفائدة الرئيسية وإنما هذه الحركة تعتبر بداية لخطوات اخرى مستقبلية خلال الأشهر المقبلة من شانها آن تنهي خطة سحب السيولة وبيع سندات الخزينة وعدم ضخ المزيد من السيولة في الأسواق, وذلك لسبب مهم أنها لا توجد مخاوف فعلية نحو التضخم بينما توجد هناك احتمالية وجود مخاوف حول التضخم, لذلك نتوقع المزيد من دعم الدولار خلال فترة الحديث وما بعده.

 بعد اذن ابومروان
مع احترامي للكاتب ماهو الجديد هذه كوبي لشرح ابومروان 
 ابومروان كاتب الشرح لنفس العملات قبل الكاتب بساعتين 
ماشاء الله عليك ابومروان.. تظل مميز

----------


## BRUFEN

تسلم اخوي الله يعطيك العافيه على المعلومه شاكر ومقدر

----------


## eto2

يا اخوي بدل ما اتقول شكرا انا نقلت الموضوع للفائدة بعدين السيد نور الحموري انسان غتي عن التعريف وهو من كبار المحللين في بريطانيا ويظهر بصورة دائمة على قناة العربية وبلومبيرج ويعطي بعض النصائح 
كما ان الاخ ابو مروان شخص مضياف ولا اتوقع انه يمانع من ان يضع اي شخص موضوع بعيدا عن توصياته

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ربنا يكرم الجميع يارب

----------


## janoubi

شو عم يصير؟

----------


## BRUFEN

> يا اخوي بدل ما اتقول شكرا انا نقلت الموضوع للفائدة بعدين السيد نور الحموري انسان غتي عن التعريف وهو من كبار المحللين في بريطانيا ويظهر بصورة دائمة على قناة العربية وبلومبيرج ويعطي بعض النصائح 
> كما ان الاخ ابو مروان شخص مضياف ولا اتوقع انه يمانع من ان يضع اي شخص موضوع بعيدا عن توصياته

 ولا يهمك اخوي الكريم كلنا هنا نحترم ونقدر أخونا أبو مروان ونحترم صفحته 
وكلنا نتفق على هذا المبدأ والواضح اخونا الكريم ما فهم المقصد بشكل صحيح 
وهذا شيئ طبيعي والمفروض يكون صدرك وسيع يا صاحب الفائدة فاتحملنا شوي 
والله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

----------


## الهرم

بارك الله فيك ابومروان  
الحمد لله توفقنا بالدخول اليورو 1.3614 الستوب 1.3631 كما ذكرت 
الباوند الدخول 1.3447 و1.5466 الستوب 1.5525 
الباوند خايف منه وغيرت الستوب 1.5475 
الله يرحم والديك ياابومروان توجيهك لا غناء عنه

----------


## السامر

لا زلت في البيع الله يكرمكم ان شاء الله وييسر امركم

----------


## heidar elselehdar

اريد ان اسجل جزيل الشكر للاخ ابو مروان 
فبضل الله ثم بفضل اخى ابو مروان لقد صمد الاستوب لوز الذى حدده لليورو دولار رغم كل هذا الجنون الذي
حدث فى السوق و تمكنت من الخروج من صفقاتى بربح جيد و الحمد لله
جزاك الله خيرا ابو مروان على كل ما تفعله من اجل مساعدت اخوانك

----------


## hit_the_profit

السلام عليكم
هل من توقع للمجنون ؟؟ هل ما زال هناك هبوط؟؟ 
شكرا للجميع و ارجو التوفيق

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
معاليش اخواني نائم  
مبروووووك عليكم السوق والارباح  
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك ابومروان  
> الحمد لله توفقنا بالدخول اليورو 1.3614 الستوب 1.3631 كما ذكرت 
> الباوند الدخول 1.3447 و1.5466 الستوب 1.5525 
> الباوند خايف منه وغيرت الستوب 1.5475 
> الله يرحم والديك ياابومروان توجيهك لا غناء عنه

 ياعم دخولك احسن من دخولي وتسألني 
دوس ما قدامك الا العافيه والارباح بإذن الله 
ممتاز جدا دخولك والاستوب موفق بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> لا زلت في البيع الله يكرمكم ان شاء الله وييسر امركم

 خليك بالبيع المهم التزم بالستوب  
موفق بإذن الله وإن شاء الله للاهداف

----------


## aljameel

> اريد ان اسجل جزيل الشكر للاخ ابو مروان 
> فبضل الله ثم بفضل اخى ابو مروان لقد صمد الاستوب لوز الذى حدده لليورو دولار رغم كل هذا الجنون الذي
> حدث فى السوق و تمكنت من الخروج من صفقاتى بربح جيد و الحمد لله
> جزاك الله خيرا ابو مروان على كل ما تفعله من اجل مساعدت اخوانك

 مبرووووووووك وتستاهل كل خير 
وللمعلومية والله اعلم للخير بقيه ولكن الحمد لله

----------


## aljameel

يا اخوان بلا من الحساسيات كلنا اخوة

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> هل من توقع للمجنون ؟؟ هل ما زال هناك هبوط؟؟ 
> شكرا للجميع و ارجو التوفيق

 بإذن الله للهبوط المهم التزم بالستوب  
والله الموفق

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> مبرووووووووك وتستاهل كل خير 
> وللمعلومية والله اعلم للخير بقيه ولكن الحمد لله

  اعلم يا اخى ان هناك مزيد من النزول  ولكنى متعب جدا ففضلت الخروج من السوق حتى استطيع ان انام
و يا اخى بارك الله فيما رزق  و على راى المثل المصرى الطمع يقل ما جمع
و ان شاء الله نجد غدا فرص اخرى للدخول

----------


## aljameel

> اعلم يا اخى ان هناك مزيد من النزول ولكنى متعب جدا ففضلت الخروج من السوق حتى استطيع ان انام
> و يا اخى بارك الله فيما رزق و على راى المثل المصرى الطمع يقل ما جمع
> و ان شاء الله نجد غدا فرص اخرى للدخول

  
القناعة كنز

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم اخي الجميل عندي عقد شراء قديم باوند دولار من5676 شو تنصحني اعمل فية اصبر علية او اهدج واين افضل نقطة للهدج وبارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الدولار كندي والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.0526  والله اعلم مالم يكسر اللو اليوم 1.0508 وهي الستوب للشراء فهو للصعود  هدف الصعود الاول بإذن الله 1.0640  وله اهداف اخرى بإذن الله  المهم مراقبته وعدم الا ستعجال من اقرب نقطة للستوب دخول  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي الجميل عندي عقد شراء قديم باوند دولار من5676 شو تنصحني اعمل فية اصبر علية او اهدج واين افضل نقطة للهدج وبارك الله فيك

 اخي الحلبي بأمانه ماني شايف الا النزول والله اعلم 
افضل تتصرف به احسن لا تتورط به فيصعب عليك التخلص منه استغلال اي صعود اذا صعد
هل يصعد ما يصعد الله اعلم
انا امامي كمعطيات حتى اللحظة نزول والله اعلم ولكن توقع اي شي ممكن كل شي جائز بالسوق والخيار لك 
والله الموفق

----------


## 10001

ابو مروان 
اليورو استرالي  هل انهى موجة النزول ام لازال  له اهداف سفلى 
بارك الله بيك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8935  مالم يخترق الهاي اليوم 8955 فهو للنزول والله اعلم وهي الستوب للبيع  هدف النزول بإذن الله 8800 وله اهداف ابعد بإذن الله انا وضعت لكم الهدف الاول  كسر 8788 دخولنا بموجه هابطة احتمال بتوصل به  لل 8340 تقريبا بإذن الله  المهم مراقبته وعدم الاستعجال يفضل البيع من اقرب نقطة للستوب في حال صعد   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان 
> اليورو استرالي هل انهى موجة النزول ام لازال له اهداف سفلى 
> بارك الله بيك

   اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5151  هو أستنفذ كامل الموجه الهابطة مالم يولد لنا موجه اخرى هابطة  اذا رغبت به من السعر الحالي 1.5151 شراء ضع الستوب 1.5090 او ضع الستوب المناسب لك  يفضل ستوب صغير ليس له امان والله اعلم  متوقع يصعد بإذن الله للــ 1.5350 تقريبا منها ام يرتد نزول او يواصل صعود تاكيد مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم باختراق 1.5400 واعتقد والله اعلم بيكون مشواره بعيد ولكل حادث حديث  في حال ارتد نزول من 1.5350 ممكن بيعه والستوب نقطة الارتداد   والهدف بإذن الله بكسر اللو 1.4930 واحتمال اهداف اخرى والله اعلم   المهم راقبه ولا تستعجل الا اذا وضعت ستوب صغير   وضعت لك النقاط تقريبا  والله الموفق

----------


## 10001

> اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5151  هو أستنفذ كامل الموجه الهابطة مالم يولد لنا موجه اخرى هابطة  اذا رغبت به من السعر الحالي 1.5151 شراء ضع الستوب 1.5090 او ضع الستوب المناسب لك  يفضل ستوب صغير ليس له امان والله اعلم  متوقع يصعد بإذن الله للــ 1.5350 تقريبا منها ام يرتد نزول او يواصل صعود تاكيد مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم باختراق 1.5400 واعتقد والله اعلم بيكون مشواره بعيد ولكل حادث حديث  في حال ارتد نزول من 1.5350 ممكن بيعه والستوب نقطة الارتداد   والهدف بإذن الله بكسر اللو 1.4930 واحتمال اهداف اخرى والله اعلم   المهم راقبه ولا تستعجل الا اذا وضعت ستوب صغير   وضعت لك النقاط تقريبا   والله الموفق

   الله يوفقك  ويرحم والديك  ويصلح لك ذريتك  ما قصرت على الايضاح والبيان  سلمت يمناك

----------


## aljameel

> الله يوفقك ويرحم والديك  ويصلح لك ذريتك  ما قصرت على الايضاح والبيان  سلمت يمناك

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## 1عبدالله

طلبت من امس تحليلك عن الدولار ين يابومروان ولم تسأل عنى مع انه اول طلب اطلبه متك
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## aljameel

> طلبت من امس تحليلك عن الدولار ين يابومروان ولم تسأل عنى مع انه اول طلب اطلبه متك
> جزاك الله كل خير

 والله ياعبد لم انتبه له ابشر لحضات وساضع لك تصوري له 
وانا اطلبك طلب خاص بان التوقيع بدون فلاش بصدق بيثقل  الصفحة بواجه به مشكله ممكن جزاك الله خير بدون فلاش شاكر لك تعاونك

----------


## janoubi

مسا الخير استاذي الجميل

----------


## ibo2000

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8935  مالم يخترق الهاي اليوم 8955 فهو للنزول والله اعلم وهي الستوب للبيع  هدف النزول بإذن الله 8800 وله اهداف ابعد بإذن الله انا وضعت لكم الهدف الاول  كسر 8788 دخولنا بموجه هابطة احتمال بتوصل به لل 8340 تقريبا بإذن الله  المهم مراقبته وعدم الاستعجال يفضل البيع من اقرب نقطة للستوب في حال صعد   والله الموفق

  
بارك الله فيك الى الاهداف ان شاء الله :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## 1عبدالله

> والله ياعبد لم انتبه له ابشر لحضات وساضع لك تصوري له 
> وانا اطلبك طلب خاص بان التوقيع بدون فلاش بصدق بيثقل الصفحة بواجه به مشكله ممكن جزاك الله خير بدون فلاش شاكر لك تعاونك

  غالى والطلب رخيص انت بس تؤمر باى حاجة تجاب  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## السامر

ان شاء الله نزول  والى الاهداف ابومروان

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  هذه التوصية للاخ عبدالله الدولار ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 90.15  هذا الجوز يحير بعض الشي بيعطى اهداف ولا يصل لها والله اعلم والافضل التعامل معه بـ 100 نقطة  المهم في واقف بمنطقة ممكن تقول صاعد وممكن بتقول نازل والله اعلم  ولكن ارجح النزول على الصعود والله اعلم  الستوب للبيع الهاي الحالي  90.26   الستوب للشراء 89.76  في حال واصل صعود الهدف الرئيسي بإذن الله 96.50  في حال واصل نزول وكسر 89.40 ثم  اللو السابق 88.55  اول اهدافه بإذن الله 87  وله اهداف اخرى والله اعلم ابعد  فانت راقب وخذ نصيبك منه بالقناعه   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ان شاء الله نزول والى الاهداف ابومروان

 بإذن الله للاهداف والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## BRUFEN

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه اخوي أبو مروان وبارك الله فيك ولك 
وكذلك أخونا بسام ولكن سلامات إن شاء الله ماله حس ولا شوفه عسى المانع خير 
إن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه اخوي أبو مروان وبارك الله فيك ولك 
> وكذلك أخونا بسام ولكن سلامات إن شاء الله ماله حس ولا شوفه عسى المانع خير 
> إن شاء الله

 جزاك الله خير 
فعلا الاخ بسام غائب عسى المانع خير اكيد بطل مابيخلينا  
ولا كمان اليوم رشدي غائب  
الغياب كثير اليوم  ما ينفع بهم الا نخصم عليهم كم نقطة

----------


## aljameel

استاذنكم واراكم لاحقا بإذن الله بالفتره الاسيويه 
السوق نائم لا يساعد على المتابعه 
لاخوف بإذن الله من التوصيات بإذن الله لاهدافهم والحمد لله الكل بمنطقة ربح  
والخائف يضع الستوب الهاي اليوم  
والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## BRUFEN

اي والله ياليت بسام غيابه خير بإذن الله 
ولكن رشدي ما شاء الله تبارك الله واللهم
زد وبارك المحفظة ميزانيتها فايضة وراح
يسلف الدولة بس ماله حق الأقربون اولى بالمعروف 
هههههههههههههه ولا  
وبعدين أخوي أبو مروان ياليت يكون الحق للجميع 
بدون تفرقة انا موجود ومتابع يعني المفروض تخصم منهم 
وتعطيني نقاط الخصم ههههههههههههههههه ياشين الطمع  
بإذن الله جميع الغائبين راضين بالربح ومريحين ومرتاحين 
بما كتبه الله لهم من ربح وفير حتى ولو قليل اللهم لك الحمد والشكر 
كما ينبغي يارازق العباد يامن يعطي من يشاء ويمنع عن من يشاء 
الحمدلله والشكر لله على كل شيئ وعلى كل حال

----------


## 1عبدالله

لك الشكر وكل الخير ان شاء الله

----------


## بوجبل

شكرا

----------


## mohd ali

السلام عليكم شو رأيكم باليورو ين وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## lionofegypt2020

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو مروان وباذن الله الى الاهداف وفى انتظارك يا غالى

----------


## aljameel

> اي والله ياليت بسام غيابه خير بإذن الله 
> ولكن رشدي ما شاء الله تبارك الله واللهم
> زد وبارك المحفظة ميزانيتها فايضة وراح
> يسلف الدولة بس ماله حق الأقربون اولى بالمعروف 
> هههههههههههههه ولا  
> وبعدين أخوي أبو مروان ياليت يكون الحق للجميع 
> بدون تفرقة انا موجود ومتابع يعني المفروض تخصم منهم 
> وتعطيني نقاط الخصم ههههههههههههههههه ياشين الطمع  
> بإذن الله جميع الغائبين راضين بالربح ومريحين ومرتاحين 
> ...

  
بقفل الجهاز وشفت مشاركتك الا برد عليها 
بالنسبه للاخ رشدي اتذكر بالبدايات بشارك وتعب حتى طور نفسه فيعرف من اين تؤكل الكتف الله يزيده ويبارك له ويدبل مئات المرات يستاهل كل خير ولكل مجتهد نصيب وبالنهاية هي ارزاق من رب العالمين 
خلوني بقول شي انا بضع التوصيات بنقاط واضحه ولكن في امور لا اذكرها خوفا على المبتدئ وقليل الخبرة بالرغم اليوم ذكرت فرضا عن المجنون في حال لم يكسر 138.25 فممكن الشراء والستوب نفسها والهدف القناعه ونزل للـ 138.33 وارتد فمن لعب معه نزول وصعود استفاد منه ماشاء الله
اذا الستوب للبيع واضح ما المشكله 
فرضا انا بالكيبل ذكرت النقطة 1.5391 بكسرها بإذن الله بيروح لاهدافه هو نزل للـ 1.5401 وارتد منها للـ 1.5473 مثل ذلك اخاف اذكر فرضا في حال لم يكسر 1.5391 ندخل شراء والهدف القناعة خوفا على المبتدئ وقليل الخبرة بتضيع عليه فرصة فرضا نزل  ولكن للمتمكن اكيد مابيفوت عليه مثل ذلك فرص يتعامل مع المعطيات كما ينبغى
انا ضربت بالكيبل مثال والامثله كثيرة فانا اضع النقاط مع التوصية الباقي عليكم التعامل مع التوصية بالمعطيات المذكورة وهذه تاتي بالخبرة وتطوير المهارات وهكذا  
على الاقل تقدير ولو العب معه فرضا بالهدك اذا انا بائع من فوق فرضا ونزل وانا بمنطقة ربح ولم يكسر نقطة ما فادخل معاكس للبيع بشراء واراقب النقاط المذكورة بالتوصية فان صعد فانا معه وان نزل انا معه كسر اغلق الهدك اخترق نقطة الستوب اغلق البيع واذا رأيت نزول اغلق الشراء على ربحبالقناعه وهكذا إن شاء الله اني اوصلت الفكرة كما ينبغى 
ولا انصح من لا يجيد التعامل مع المعطيات الافضل البقاء بالتوصية كما هي 
انما مجرد طور مهاراته لا يحتاج مني نصيحة فهو يتعامل كما ينبغى 
الان عرفت ليه رشدي دبل حسابه ولو ان لا انصح بما عمل به رشدي كان بتهور بصراحة تدبيل بيوم فيه مخاطره كبيره انا نفسي لا اخاطر مهما بلغت من العلم  
اراكم لاحقا  بإذن الله بالفتره الاسيويه موفقين بإذن الله
سلااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## aljameel

يسامحنى من لم ارد عليه بإذن الله بالفتره الاسيويه سارد على الكل ومن لديه سؤال يضعه وبإذن الله ساجيب عليه 
انما الان ارغب بنوم ولو ساعتين بالرغم اني مفلل نوم انما بحاول حتى اسهر معكم 
سامحوناااااااااااااااا

----------


## شـــروق

> يسامحنى من لم ارد عليه بإذن الله بالفتره الاسيويه سارد على الكل ومن لديه سؤال يضعه وبإذن الله ساجيب عليه 
> انما الان ارغب بنوم ولو ساعتين بالرغم اني مفلل نوم انما بحاول حتى اسهر معكم 
> سامحوناااااااااااااااا

 تصبح على خير أستاذ جميل ,,,

----------


## بسّام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ضرب الاستب سواء 5410 او 5390
الكيبل استوي نهائي واقصي ارتفاع له هو سيكون 5430 و 5433 
المهم في الامر بيع ولا شيء غير البيع  
وننتظر كسر التالي 
5391 وارتداد
5385 وارتداد
5379 وارتداد  نقطة الانزلاق الي الهاوية 5362 
ولا للشراء اليوم والله اعلم

----------


## janoubi

كيفك استاذ بسام
يعني ممكن البيع من السعر الحالي ؟

----------


## CheFX

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ساضع لكم نقاط ممكن الاستفادة منها هذه النقاط خارج التوصيات انما في الاستفاده منها والله اعلم   المجنون في حال لم يخترق 138.25 ممكن الاستفادة منه كاستوب للشراء والهدف القناعة  ولو كسرها ثم صعد فوقها ممكن الاستفاده منها كستوب للشراء    انما التوصيات كما هي لا تغير وهي الاساس انما وضعتها احتمال نستفيد منها    والله الموفق

  ما شاء الله عليك يا ابو مروان بفضل الله محاصر المجنون
100 نزوووول و100 طلووووع 
الحمدالله استفدت 200 نقطه من التوصية

----------


## بسّام

> كيفك استاذ بسام
> يعني ممكن البيع من السعر الحالي ؟

 الحمد لله 
ممكن تنتظر يطلع الي 20 او 25 او 30  وتبيع او تحط اوردر

----------


## janoubi

شكرا يا طيب

----------


## بسّام

> شكرا يا طيب

 العفو يااخو الطيب

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  فيه اخوان بيسألو كثير منهم كيف وما كيف وخاصة كثير الاسئله على اليورو عشاقه كثير ماشاء الله اللهم زد وبارك  وبالذات على الخاص قانا ليس لدي شي اخبيه او اخفيه والله اتمنى لكم الربح الوفير واتمنى الجميع يعرف كيف تتحرك العمله وللجميع  بما ان السوق حركته ضعيفه الان وللسهرانين ساحاول ايصال الفكرة بشكل عام في شغلات صعب شرحها او ايصالها انما اذا وضحت الفكرة العامه يسهل عليكم التعامل معه بشكل عام   ساشرح على اليورو دولار بما ان البعض من الاخوان يسألني عنه كثير اليوم او هذا الاسبوع او من قبل   المطلوب منكم الان رسم فيبو على الديلي القاع 1.2456 والهاي 1.5144  ومطابقة شارتي الذي سارفقه بعد لحضات   المهم من يرغب يستفيد يكون معنا ويتابع   اوكي لحضات وسارفق شارت بنفس القاع والهاي المطلوب رسمه واشرح عليه

----------


## soliter

طيب كويس الى انا جيت الان
تسجيل متابعه لدرس اليورو

----------


## heidar elselehdar

انا جاهز يا معلم بالشارت من حوالى اسبوع

----------


## aljameel

ساتكلم بما اعرف من خبراتي بالتحليل وخبرات سابقه بعملي با احد البنوك سابقا وما تعلمته من السوق المهم ساضع اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى انما مجتهد  اولا يكون بعلم الجميع السوق يدار من قبل بنوك مركزية لدولة العملة  مثلا اليورو لا تتوقعو الاتحاد الاوروبي يضع مصير اليورو بايدي من يتلاعب به فمراقب خلال 24 ساعة يدار من قبل خبراء فوق ما تتصورو فلا يمكن ان تتصورو كيف يدار فرضا في حال بينزل لا يمكن تاكيد لك النزول او العكس في حال الصعود اوكي هذه فكرة عامه  الشارت المرفق  كموجه عامه بالاساس هي صاعده والمفروض تكون تصحيح الموجه عند 38% ومنها يصعد ليكمل الصعود لا اهداف اكبر من 1.5144 فانا واضع ترقيم للموجه فالتصحيح يكون للرقم 3 ومن قبل تكلمت به بالسابق كتوصية  الان الرقم 3 التغى وحل محله بداية موجه مجرد كسره للنقطة 1.3937 تذكرو النقطة هذه  المهم الان نحن بموجه اما هابطة لاهداف سفلى او لبناء موجه اخرى صاعده  من الحيل المستخدمه بالسوق فرضا لليورو لو تشاهدو بالشارت انا واضع دائرة عند 38%  شاهدو الاغلاق اليومي كيف مرة تحت 38% ومرة فوقها استمر كم يوم فلا يمكن تتوقع اين الاتجاه له هل هو صاعد من نقطة التصحيح المتوقعه اما بيواصل نزول وتذكرو وقتها  هذا ما كنت اقصد به ماذكرته بالاول بان السوق يدار من قبل خبراء  فلا يمكن اغلاق اسبوعي تحت الخط حتى لا يستغل فدائما الاغلاق تحت او فوق خطوط الفيبو خلال الاسبوع فصعب التكهن   الان كموجات على المدى القريب مابين خط وخط للفيبو هذه موجه فانا ذكرت اليوم بالتوصية عليه اختراق 1.3803 يدخلنا بموجه على المدى القريب النقطة 1.3803 هي تمثل 50% فتكون اهداف الموجه داخل الفيبو مابين 50% وو 38% احتمال يصل لاهداف الموجه خلال اليوم ويغلق تحت 50% او لاياتي باهدافها بنفس اليوم ويغلق فوق 50%   لو اغلق اليوم تحت 61% لاتاكد النزول 99.999% انا ذكرت بالتوصية مجرد كسر 1.3475\80 تاكيد للنزول هنا يجي دور من يدير اليورو فلا يمكن يغلق فرضا اليوم تحت 61%  فمثلا اذا رغب بالاغلاق فرضا ليوم غدا تحت 61% فيكون خلال اليوم كسر 61% بشمعة ليموزين ويغلق تحت 61% وقريب من 76% فتكون موجتنا الان حدودها 76%   انا ذكرت انه للنزول والنزول هو سيد الموقف من احد اسباب ذلك هو كسر 61% من قبل فنتوقع بانه مواصل نزول يلغى ذلك اختراق 50%  الفكره العامه لمتابعة اليورو ارسمو نفس الشارت لديكم ومتابعته  فما بين كل خط وخط للفيبو هو موجه على المدى القريب تتحول على المدى المتوسط في حال واصل للخط الذي يليه من الفيبو  هنا الاغلاق مفيد بالحالات التي ذكرتها ولكن للاسف لا يمكن ومن المستحيل ان يضعو لك ما تتمناه فلا اغلاق بنهاية اليوم بفارق بسيط من شبه المستحيل انما يكسر او يخترق خلال اليوم وبفارق كبير يتم الاغلاق واذا رغب يحيرك يضعك بما بنفس الموجه التي هو بها لا اغلاق فوق الفيبو او تحته لمدة كم يوم كما حاصل الان باليورو كم يوم اغلق فوق 61% الان للاسبوع الثالث ونحن مابين 50% والـ 61% لانها تقرر مصير اليورو فمنطقة مابين 50% وو 61% تسمى بالمنطقة الصفراء او منطقة الحيرة بعالم التحليل   كيف استنتاج مناطق التصحيح خلال اليوم او النزول او الصعود او غيره هنا نلجى للفريمات الصغرى كالساعه والاربع ساعات والاستعانه ببعض المؤاشرات الاخرى لمعرفة هل يكسر او يخترق ام لا  وهذه ما يجب عليكم تطوير المهارة لديكم ومعرفة ماتبقى  الشي المهم الوضع العام كما ذكرت انا فاذا عرف الوضع العام يسهل الباقي عليكم   فانتم شاهدو الاغلاقات كيف بالشارت اذا بمنطقة تتوقع منها نهاية التصحيح او بيواصل كما عند 38% او باقي خطوط الفيبو شاهدو الاغلاق ومنها تتعرفو بان السوق يدار من قبل خبراء  نفس الشارت ولو وضعتموه على الاسبوعي لتعرفتم اكثر   ارجو الاستفادة الكامله مما ذكر ولا يروح تعبى سدى  فمن لديه سؤال يسأل وانا اجيب المهم لايكون السوال بغير المشروح

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

أسعد الله صباحك يابو مروان  
ماشاءا لله عليك وعلى العلم الي عندك ربي يزيدك

----------


## medameda

الصراحة ما قصرت يا اخى ... جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## بسّام

> ساتكلم بما اعرف من خبراتي بالتحليل وخبرات سابقه بعملي با احد البنوك سابقا وما تعلمته من السوق المهم ساضع اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى انما مجتهد  اولا يكون بعلم الجميع السوق يدار من قبل بنوك مركزية لدولة العملة  مثلا اليورو لا تتوقعو الاتحاد الاوروبي يضع مصير اليورو بايدي من يتلاعب به فمراقب خلال 24 ساعة يدار من قبل خبراء فوق ما تتصورو فلا يمكن ان تتصورو كيف يدار فرضا في حال بينزل لا يمكن تاكيد لك النزول او العكس في حال الصعود اوكي هذه فكرة عامه  الشارت المرفق  كموجه عامه بالاساس هي صاعده والمفروض تكون تصحيح الموجه عند 38% ومنها يصعد ليكمل الصعود لا اهداف اكبر من 1.5144 فانا واضع ترقيم للموجه فالتصحيح يكون للرقم 3 ومن قبل تكلمت به بالسابق كتوصية  الان الرقم 3 التغى وحل محله بداية موجه مجرد كسره للنقطة 1.3937 تذكرو النقطة هذه  المهم الان نحن بموجه اما هابطة لاهداف سفلى او لبناء موجه اخرى صاعده  من الحيل المستخدمه بالسوق فرضا لليورو لو تشاهدو بالشارت انا واضع دائرة عند 38%  شاهدو الاغلاق اليومي كيف مرة تحت 38% ومرة فوقها استمر كم يوم فلا يمكن تتوقع اين الاتجاه له هل هو صاعد من نقطة التصحيح المتوقعه اما بيواصل نزول وتذكرو وقتها  هذا ما كنت اقصد به ماذكرته بالاول بان السوق يدار من قبل خبراء  فلا يمكن اغلاق اسبوعي تحت الخط حتى لا يستغل فدائما الاغلاق تحت او فوق خطوط الفيبو خلال الاسبوع فصعب التكهن   الان كموجات على المدى القريب مابين خط وخط للفيبو هذه موجه فانا ذكرت اليوم بالتوصية عليه اختراق 1.3803 يدخلنا بموجه على المدى القريب النقطة 1.3803 هي تمثل 50% فتكون اهداف الموجه داخل الفيبو مابين 50% وو 38% احتمال يصل لاهداف الموجه خلال اليوم ويغلق تحت 50% او لاياتي باهدافها بنفس اليوم ويغلق فوق 50%   لو اغلق اليوم تحت 61% لاتاكد النزول 99.999% انا ذكرت بالتوصية مجرد كسر 1.3475\80 تاكيد للنزول هنا يجي دور من يدير اليورو فلا يمكن يغلق فرضا اليوم تحت 61%  فمثلا اذا رغب بالاغلاق فرضا ليوم غدا تحت 61% فيكون خلال اليوم كسر 61% بشمعة ليموزين ويغلق تحت 61% وقريب من 76% فتكون موجتنا الان حدودها 76%   انا ذكرت انه للنزول والنزول هو سيد الموقف من احد اسباب ذلك هو كسر 61% من قبل فنتوقع بانه مواصل نزول يلغى ذلك اختراق 50%  الفكره العامه لمتابعة اليورو ارسمو نفس الشارت لديكم ومتابعته  فما بين كل خط وخط للفيبو هو موجه على المدى القريب تتحول على المدى المتوسط في حال واصل للخط الذي يليه من الفيبو  هنا الاغلاق مفيد بالحالات التي ذكرتها ولكن للاسف لا يمكن ومن المستحيل ان يضعو لك ما تتمناه فلا اغلاق بنهاية اليوم بفارق بسيط من شبه المستحيل انما يكسر او يخترق خلال اليوم وبفارق كبير يتم الاغلاق واذا رغب يحيرك يضعك بما بنفس الموجه التي هو بها لا اغلاق فوق الفيبو او تحته لمدة كم يوم كما حاصل الان باليورو كم يوم اغلق فوق 61% الان للاسبوع الثالث ونحن مابين 50% والـ 61% لانها تقرر مصير اليورو فمنطقة مابين 50% وو 61% تسمى بالمنطقة الصفراء او منطقة الحيرة بعالم التحليل   كيف استنتاج مناطق التصحيح خلال اليوم او النزول او الصعود او غيره هنا نلجى للفريمات الصغرى كالساعه والاربع ساعات والاستعانه ببعض المؤاشرات الاخرى لمعرفة هل يكسر او يخترق ام لا  وهذه ما يجب عليكم تطوير المهارة لديكم ومعرفة ماتبقى  الشي المهم الوضع العام كما ذكرت انا فاذا عرف الوضع العام يسهل الباقي عليكم   فانتم شاهدو الاغلاقات كيف بالشارت اذا بمنطقة تتوقع منها نهاية التصحيح او بيواصل كما عند 38% او باقي خطوط الفيبو شاهدو الاغلاق ومنها تتعرفو بان السوق يدار من قبل خبراء  نفس الشارت ولو وضعتموه على الاسبوعي لتعرفتم اكثر   ارجو الاستفادة الكامله مما ذكر ولا يروح تعبى سدى  فمن لديه سؤال يسأل وانا اجيب المهم لايكون السوال بغير المشروح

 انا استفدت وهي لبعض الامور الغائبة عن ذهني وخاصة عملية التحيير

----------


## heidar elselehdar

الحقيقة كلام كبير على و محتاج ادرسه فترة طويلة علشان اقدر استوعبه
ولكن اتمنى الا تتوقف عن الشرح كلما كان عندك وقت لذلك لانه مفيد جدا بالنسبة لمن يحاول ان يفك طلاسم هذا السوق 
اما الان فليس لدى اسئلة الى ان استطيع ان استوعب ما قلت

----------


## ali alrashidi

مشكور وماقصرت يالغالي 
الله يعطيك العافيه 
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## aljameel

المهم من سألني عن اليورو ين  اليورو ين والله اعلم مجرد كسر 121.45 تاكيد الهدف الاول بإذن الله 119\118.50 وله اهداف اخرى والله اعلم   فالبيع هو السائد حتى اللحظة وهو سيد الموقف والله اعلم  الستوب اما وضع الهاي لليوم الفائت او 122.81 او ضع مايناسبك بإذن الله لاخوف منه  فالبيع على مراحل ومجرد ارى غير ذلك ساضعه امامكم اول باول بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم كم اقصى حد لهبوط الباوند دولار حتى نشترية

----------


## بسّام

كسر 5391 ولم يرتد وكذلك 85  هل يصحح من 5379 الي 5427 او 5430  المهم ان كسر 5362 فوداعا نهائيا للتصحيح  
وكسر 5362 ستؤدي الي نزول قوي وقوي جدا ربما الي 300 نقطة بالقليل 
 ليوم الخميس  
والله اعلم 
وتصبحون علي خير

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6665 والله اعلم متوقع نزول لهدف بعيد بإذن الله 1.5800 انتم اما الصبر حتى بلوغ الهدف او قناعتكم المهم عقد صغير والصبر عليه  انا مرفق شارت الستوب القريب هو خط الترند الازرق وهو يمثل تقريبا 1.6710  او وضع الستوب الذي يناسبكم مجرد كسر خط الترند باللون الاصفر واغلاق يوم تحته بإذن الله للهدف  مجرد كسره نتوقع الاغلاق اليومي اوكي  اذا اخترق خط الترند الازرق يفضل البيع من اقرب نقطة للستوب الرئيسي وهو خط الترند الاحمر اختراقه سيذهب به والله اعلم للـ 1.7100 بإذن الله  فانتم من يرغب به يراقب ماذكرته   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## memofx

اخى بسام
سؤال بسيط
هناك نموذج جارتلى هارمونيك يتكون على ال 4 ساعات للباوند
فيريت رئيك قبل الدخول شراء من 1.5350

----------


## aljameel

> كسر 5391 ولم يرتد وكذلك 85 هل يصحح من 5379 الي 5427 او 5430  المهم ان كسر 5362 فوداعا نهائيا للتصحيح  
> وكسر 5362 ستؤدي الي نزول قوي وقوي جدا ربما الي 300 نقطة بالقليل 
> ليوم الخميس  
> والله اعلم 
> وتصبحون علي خير

 بارك الله فيك يابسام
ماشاء الله تبارك الله نقاط مدروسه بدقه الله لا يحرمنا منك  
صباحك عسل ياعسل

----------


## soliter

> كسر 5391 ولم يرتد وكذلك 85  هل يصحح من 5379 الي 5427 او 5430  المهم ان كسر 5362 فوداعا نهائيا للتصحيح  
> وكسر 5362 ستؤدي الي نزول قوي وقوي جدا ربما الي 300 نقطة بالقليل 
>  ليوم الخميس  
> والله اعلم 
> وتصبحون علي خير

 طيب فى حال مكسرش ال 1.5462 يرتد ؟؟؟؟
ولحد فين ممكن يكون الارتداد

----------


## aljameel

مبرووووووووووووووك للجميع لمن دخل بهم المجنون واليورو ين والدولار ين  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   بإذن الله لاهدافهم   يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## The Black Death

السلام عليكم 
الحمد لله بدا المجنون فى النزول ووصل الان لحد 138.12 
دلوقتى انا عاوز اعرف نقطة الهدف ايه  
لانى مش عارف اقفل امتة 
انا بايع من 140  
شكر

----------


## بسّام

> اخى بسام
> سؤال بسيط
> هناك نموذج جارتلى هارمونيك يتكون على ال 4 ساعات للباوند
> فيريت رئيك قبل الدخول شراء من 1.5350

 
كسر 5362 انهيار للكيبل والله اعلم 
لا انصح بالشراء من 5350

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم كم اقصى حد لهبوط الباوند دولار حتى نشترية

 تشتري مين ياحلبي الله يهديك
لاتفكر بالشراء فتضع نفسك ؟ انت بالاول تخلص من السابق

----------


## soliter

> طيب فى حال مكسرش ال 1.5462 يرتد ؟؟؟؟
> ولحد فين ممكن يكون الارتداد

 كسر الحمد لله

----------


## بسّام

> بارك الله فيك يابسام
> ماشاء الله تبارك الله نقاط مدروسه بدقه الله لا يحرمنا منك  
> صباحك عسل ياعسل

 الله يجزاك خير 
وبارك الله فيك 
وصباحك قشطة هي من تتوافق مع العسل  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## soliter

> مبرووووووووووووووك للجميع لمن دخل بهم المجنون واليورو ين والدولار ين  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   بإذن الله لاهدافهم   يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع

 الف مبروك يا باشا   :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> الحمد لله بدا المجنون فى النزول ووصل الان لحد 138.12 
> دلوقتى انا عاوز اعرف نقطة الهدف ايه  
> لانى مش عارف اقفل امتة 
> انا بايع من 140  
> شكر

 اهداف المجنون بإذن الله 135.60/135/134/133.60  واحتمال ابعد من ذلك   متى يصل لاهدافه الله اعلم ولكن اشمرائحة هذا الاسبوع والله اعلم والخيار لك متى تجنى ربحك

----------


## بسّام

كسر 5362 والله يكتب الخير للجميع
ولا انصح بالشراء اليوم لان الوضع خطير جدا لاي عملية شراء وان كان من تحت والله اعلم 
والمتوقع ان النزول سيكون كبير جدا اذا اراد الله
لا تنسوا ان تحتاطوا بالاستبات هذا سوق كبير وخطير ولا يرحم

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم الكيبل مجرد يكسر اللو السابق 1.5345 نقوله باي باي بإذن الله ولاهدافه  والله الموفق  ونقطة اخينا بسام كسرت 1.5361 بيقول 300 نقطة قولو إن شاء الله  أستاذ يابسام ماشاء الله عليك

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ان شاء الله ياربى

----------


## بسّام

دا نزل في اول 4س ولم تنتهي بعد 67 نقطة 
وبالامس وطوال 24 س حركته بين الهاي واللو 90 نقطة فقط

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5151  هو أستنفذ كامل الموجه الهابطة مالم يولد لنا موجه اخرى هابطة  اذا رغبت به من السعر الحالي 1.5151 شراء ضع الستوب 1.5090 او ضع الستوب المناسب لك  يفضل ستوب صغير ليس له امان والله اعلم  متوقع يصعد بإذن الله للــ 1.5350 تقريبا منها ام يرتد نزول او يواصل صعود تاكيد مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم باختراق 1.5400 واعتقد والله اعلم بيكون مشواره بعيد ولكل حادث حديث  في حال ارتد نزول من 1.5350 ممكن بيعه والستوب نقطة الارتداد   والهدف بإذن الله بكسر اللو 1.4930 واحتمال اهداف اخرى والله اعلم   المهم راقبه ولا تستعجل الا اذا وضعت ستوب صغير   وضعت لك النقاط تقريبا   والله الموفق

 الغاءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء الشراءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء   توصية الشراء الغاءءءءءءء السعر الحالي 1.5125 وتتحول للبيع  والله اعلم للنزول المهم من سألني عنه او من يرغب به   بيع والستوب الهاي او ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم  البيع اما من السعر الحالي او اذا صعد في حال صعد ويفضل تجزئة العقد   الهدف الاول بإذن الله 1.4950   وله اهداف اخرى ابعد بإذن الله قد تصل به للــ 1.4800 وابعد من ذلك  والخيار لكم بجني الربح اما من الهدف الاول او الصبر عليه لاهداف ابعد بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## semo64

> ساتكلم بما اعرف من خبراتي بالتحليل وخبرات سابقه بعملي با احد البنوك سابقا وما تعلمته من السوق المهم ساضع اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى انما مجتهد   اولا يكون بعلم الجميع السوق يدار من قبل بنوك مركزية لدولة العملة  مثلا اليورو لا تتوقعو الاتحاد الاوروبي يضع مصير اليورو بايدي من يتلاعب به فمراقب خلال 24 ساعة يدار من قبل خبراء فوق ما تتصورو فلا يمكن ان تتصورو كيف يدار فرضا في حال بينزل لا يمكن تاكيد لك النزول او العكس في حال الصعود اوكي هذه فكرة عامه  الشارت المرفق  كموجه عامه بالاساس هي صاعده والمفروض تكون تصحيح الموجه عند 38% ومنها يصعد ليكمل الصعود لا اهداف اكبر من 1.5144 فانا واضع ترقيم للموجه فالتصحيح يكون للرقم 3 ومن قبل تكلمت به بالسابق كتوصية  الان الرقم 3 التغى وحل محله بداية موجه مجرد كسره للنقطة 1.3937 تذكرو النقطة هذه  المهم الان نحن بموجه اما هابطة لاهداف سفلى او لبناء موجه اخرى صاعده  من الحيل المستخدمه بالسوق فرضا لليورو لو تشاهدو بالشارت انا واضع دائرة عند 38%  شاهدو الاغلاق اليومي كيف مرة تحت 38% ومرة فوقها استمر كم يوم فلا يمكن تتوقع اين الاتجاه له هل هو صاعد من نقطة التصحيح المتوقعه اما بيواصل نزول وتذكرو وقتها  هذا ما كنت اقصد به ماذكرته بالاول بان السوق يدار من قبل خبراء  فلا يمكن اغلاق اسبوعي تحت الخط حتى لا يستغل فدائما الاغلاق تحت او فوق خطوط الفيبو خلال الاسبوع فصعب التكهن   الان كموجات على المدى القريب مابين خط وخط للفيبو هذه موجه فانا ذكرت اليوم بالتوصية عليه اختراق 1.3803 يدخلنا بموجه على المدى القريب النقطة 1.3803 هي تمثل 50% فتكون اهداف الموجه داخل الفيبو مابين 50% وو 38% احتمال يصل لاهداف الموجه خلال اليوم ويغلق تحت 50% او لاياتي باهدافها بنفس اليوم ويغلق فوق 50%   لو اغلق اليوم تحت 61% لاتاكد النزول 99.999% انا ذكرت بالتوصية مجرد كسر 1.3475\80 تاكيد للنزول هنا يجي دور من يدير اليورو فلا يمكن يغلق فرضا اليوم تحت 61%  فمثلا اذا رغب بالاغلاق فرضا ليوم غدا تحت 61% فيكون خلال اليوم كسر 61% بشمعة ليموزين ويغلق تحت 61% وقريب من 76% فتكون موجتنا الان حدودها 76%   انا ذكرت انه للنزول والنزول هو سيد الموقف من احد اسباب ذلك هو كسر 61% من قبل فنتوقع بانه مواصل نزول يلغى ذلك اختراق 50%  الفكره العامه لمتابعة اليورو ارسمو نفس الشارت لديكم ومتابعته  فما بين كل خط وخط للفيبو هو موجه على المدى القريب تتحول على المدى المتوسط في حال واصل للخط الذي يليه من الفيبو  هنا الاغلاق مفيد بالحالات التي ذكرتها ولكن للاسف لا يمكن ومن المستحيل ان يضعو لك ما تتمناه فلا اغلاق بنهاية اليوم بفارق بسيط من شبه المستحيل انما يكسر او يخترق خلال اليوم وبفارق كبير يتم الاغلاق واذا رغب يحيرك يضعك بما بنفس الموجه التي هو بها لا اغلاق فوق الفيبو او تحته لمدة كم يوم كما حاصل الان باليورو كم يوم اغلق فوق 61% الان للاسبوع الثالث ونحن مابين 50% والـ 61% لانها تقرر مصير اليورو فمنطقة مابين 50% وو 61% تسمى بالمنطقة الصفراء او منطقة الحيرة بعالم التحليل   كيف استنتاج مناطق التصحيح خلال اليوم او النزول او الصعود او غيره هنا نلجى للفريمات الصغرى كالساعه والاربع ساعات والاستعانه ببعض المؤاشرات الاخرى لمعرفة هل يكسر او يخترق ام لا  وهذه ما يجب عليكم تطوير المهارة لديكم ومعرفة ماتبقى  الشي المهم الوضع العام كما ذكرت انا فاذا عرف الوضع العام يسهل الباقي عليكم   فانتم شاهدو الاغلاقات كيف بالشارت اذا بمنطقة تتوقع منها نهاية التصحيح او بيواصل كما عند 38% او باقي خطوط الفيبو شاهدو الاغلاق ومنها تتعرفو بان السوق يدار من قبل خبراء  نفس الشارت ولو وضعتموه على الاسبوعي لتعرفتم اكثر   ارجو الاستفادة الكامله مما ذكر ولا يروح تعبى سدى  فمن لديه سؤال يسأل وانا اجيب المهم لايكون السوال بغير المشروح

  الاخ الفاضل
 الجميل
 شرح اكثر من رائع
 استوعبت كلامك عن الموجه الحاليه للهبوط ولكن  اريد تفسير للموجه السابقه للصاعده وتحديدك للنقطة 1و2 كبف تم ولماذا تم اختيار هذه القمة والقاع ولم يتماختيار غيرهم
 بوركت دوما 
وزادك الله من علمه

----------


## lionofegypt2020

شرح ما شاء الله للذكرى والتاريخ يا ابو مروان الله ينور عليك

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ الفاضل
> الجميل
> شرح اكثر من رائع
> استوعبت كلامك عن الموجه الحاليه للهبوط ولكن اريد تفسير للموجه السابقه للصاعده وتحديدك للنقطة 1و2 كبف تم ولماذا تم اختيار هذه القمة والقاع ولم يتماختيار غيرهم
> بوركت دوما 
> وزادك الله من علمه

 اخي سارفق شارت   فيه قاع ثم قمه انا مرقمها بـ 1 ثم قاع انا مرقمه بـ2 بالشارت السابق  الشارت الحالي رسمت خط ترند بين بداية الموجه وقاع الموجه المرقم بـ 2  فلو تشاهد لم يكسر الترند مجرد كسره واغلق يوم تحته انا وصيت عليه بالبيع اذا تتذكر من فترة سابقة مجرد الكسر والاغلاق تحت الترند نتوقع التصحيح وكموجه كما بالشارت التصحيح عند 38% واحتمال يكتفى بـ 23% وضعتها كاحتياط هذا وارد وهي تمثل تقريبا 1.4621 وذكرت انا بالتوصية بانه نزول تصحيحي لمواصلة الصعود وذكرت التصحيح اما عند 1.4621 او 1.4130 وهي تمثل تقريبا 38% وذكرت التصحيح مقبول له حتى الـ 1.4040 في حال نزل تحتها متوقع مزيد من النزول وكسر 1.3937 تاكيد للنزول وننسى التصحيح فالمجال مفتوح له والله اعلم  المهم من 1.4870 وانا اوصي عليه بالنزول وكبيع واذكر بموجه هابطة اما للتصحيح او مواصلة النزول  ذكرت السابق حتى ابين لك كيف بنيت توصياتي السابقه عليه من 1.4870 للسعر الحالي  والباقي كما ذكرت بالشرح السابق   مجرد تشاهد الشارت المرفق هو يجيب عليك كيف رقمت الموجه ليس بها اختراع او علم انما من يبحث ليس بالصعب على الكل  اوووووووووووووكي وبخدمتك باي سؤال

----------


## aljameel

اخي اذا ممكن ترفق شارت يوضح موجة الكيبل العامه 
للمعلومية قريبه من اليورو 
لو سالتني لن اجيب عليك انما لو خطى ساذكر انها خطى حتى تصل للصح
منها معرفة اي موجه عامه لاي عملة فليس بها صعوبه 
اوووووكي بانتظار شارتك للكيبل

----------


## semo64

> اخي سارفق شارت   فيه قاع ثم قمه انا مرقمها بـ 1 ثم قاع انا مرقمه بـ2 بالشارت السابق  الشارت الحالي رسمت خط ترند بين بداية الموجه وقاع الموجه المرقم بـ 2  فلو تشاهد لم يكسر الترند مجرد كسره واغلق يوم تحته انا وصيت عليه بالبيع اذا تتذكر من فترة سابقة مجرد الكسر والاغلاق تحت الترند نتوقع التصحيح وكموجه كما بالشارت التصحيح عند 38% واحتمال يكتفى بـ 23% وضعتها كاحتياط هذا وارد وهي تمثل تقريبا 1.4621 وذكرت انا بالتوصية بانه نزول تصحيحي لمواصلة الصعود وذكرت التصحيح اما عند 1.4621 او 1.4130 وهي تمثل تقريبا 38% وذكرت التصحيح مقبول له حتى الـ 1.4040 في حال نزل تحتها متوقع مزيد من النزول وكسر 1.3937 تاكيد للنزول وننسى التصحيح فالمجال مفتوح له والله اعلم  المهم من 1.4870 وانا اوصي عليه بالنزول وكبيع واذكر بموجه هابطة اما للتصحيح او مواصلة النزول  ذكرت السابق حتى ابين لك كيف بنيت توصياتي السابقه عليه من 1.4870 للسعر الحالي  والباقي كما ذكرت بالشرح السابق   مجرد تشاهد الشارت المرفق هو يجيب عليك كيف رقمت الموجه ليس بها اختراع او علم انما من يبحث ليس بالصعب على الكل  اوووووووووووووكي وبخدمتك باي سؤال

  شكرا على الرد الواضح
 جزاك الله خيرا
بوركت ابومروان

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا على الرد الواضح
> جزاك الله خيرا
> بوركت ابومروان

 لاشكر على واجب 
ولكن اين شارت الكيبل الذي طلبته منك على راحتك انا للافادة لك وللكل  
المهم حسب استطاعتك ليس مجبر به

----------


## aljameel

راقبو المجنون والله اعلم في حال لم يكسر 137.25 او 137 احدهم متوقع يصعد للتصحيح ثم يواصل نزول  واليورو ين عند 120.60 تقريبا كذلك نفس  المهم كتبها على عجل ساذهب للصلاة واراكم فيما بعد بإذن الله بعد الصلاة  والله الموفق

----------


## semo64

> لاشكر على واجب 
> ولكن اين شارت الكيبل الذي طلبته منك على راحتك انا للافادة لك وللكل  
> المهم حسب استطاعتك ليس مجبر به

 الاخ ابومروان
 شكرا جزيلا
 اولا لم افهم ن ن طلب اارفاق الشارت كان لى
 ثانيا مم اقم بارفاق شارت سابقاوعذرا لعدم معرفتى حتى يقوم احدللاخوة بدلالتى للى الطريقة

----------


## aljameel

المهم لا تستعجلوووووووووووو  
ومن لا يرغب يفضل البقاء به يصحح ما يصحح نازل بإذن الله لاهدافهم لاخوف منهم والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو المجنون والله اعلم في حال لم يكسر 137.25 او 137 احدهم متوقع يصعد للتصحيح  ثم يواصل نزول  واليورو ين عند 120.60 تقريبا كذلك نفس  المهم كتبها على عجل ساذهب للصلاة واراكم فيما بعد بإذن الله بعد الصلاة   والله الموفق

   المهم والله اعلم تصحيحهم المجنون تقريبا 138 تزيد تنقص بعض الشي ومنها النزول بإذن الله واليورو ين والله اعلم كذلك 121 تقريبا تزيد تنقص بعض الشي ومنها النزول بإذن الله  انصحكم لوجه الله تعالى لا للشراء الكيبل اليورو المجنون اليورو ين والخيار لكم ومن داخل بهم بيع كما بالتوصيات لاخوف عليهم والله اعلم بالنهاية اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  وتصبحوووووووووو على خير  أستاذنكم بعض الوقت وبإذن الله لنا لقاء قبل اوربا   موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## بسّام

بمشيئة الرحمن  سوف انتظر الي التاسعة صباحا حتي احدد ان شاء الله اخر تصحيح من بعد 9 وتنتظروا دخول بريطانيا حتي تسحّب فيه
والان ننتظر منه 5344 و 5325 قبل التاسعة صباحا ان شاء الله الي الان وهو مبدئيا

----------


## aljameel

> بمشيئة الرحمن سوف انتظر الي التاسعة صباحا حتي احدد ان شاء الله اخر تصحيح من بعد 9 وتنتظروا دخول بريطانيا حتي تسحّب فيه
> والان ننتظر منه 5344 و 5325 قبل التاسعة صباحا ان شاء الله الي الان وهو مبدئيا

 اخي بسام أستاذنك ساعه ساعتين للنوم وساعود لك بإذذن الله 
معاليش انت اتيت وانا ذهبت 
فيك الخير والبركة

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ربنا يكرمنا يارب العالمين يارب

----------


## السامر

الحمد لله من قبل ومن بعد مبروك عليك وعلينا النزول ابومروان  لك وجبة الفطور من عندي :18:

----------


## بسّام

> اخي بسام أستاذنك ساعه ساعتين للنوم وساعود لك بإذذن الله 
> معاليش انت اتيت وانا ذهبت 
> فيك الخير والبركة

 خذ راحتك ونوم العوافي 
وفيك الخير والبركة ياطيب يااصيل

----------


## سفاح الفوركس

سلام عليكم اخي بسام هل نقدر ان نقول ان الباوند الآن الى الاسفل بعد كسر رقم الدي دكرته ورقم اخونا الجميل بارك الله فيه

----------


## السامر

> بمشيئة الرحمن سوف انتظر الي التاسعة صباحا حتي احدد ان شاء الله اخر تصحيح من بعد 9 وتنتظروا دخول بريطانيا حتي تسحّب فيه
> والان ننتظر منه 5344 و 5325 قبل التاسعة صباحا ان شاء الله الي الان وهو مبدئيا

   تسلم استاذنا بسام وهذه  فطور صباحي على شانك

----------


## بسّام

> سلام عليكم اخي بسام هل نقدر ان نقول ان الباوند الآن الى الاسفل بعد كسر رقم الدي دكرته ورقم اخونا الجميل بارك الله فيه

 عليكم السلام 
ان شاء الله هو نزول ونزول قوي جدا 
ولو لاحظت عند كسر 5362 في الساعة التي تليها صحح الي 5378 ولم يستطع ان يلمس 5379

----------


## aljameel

> المهم والله اعلم تصحيحهم المجنون تقريبا 138 تزيد تنقص بعض الشي ومنها النزول بإذن الله  واليورو ين والله اعلم كذلك 121 تقريبا تزيد تنقص بعض الشي ومنها النزول بإذن الله  انصحكم لوجه الله تعالى لا للشراء الكيبل اليورو المجنون اليورو ين والخيار لكم ومن داخل بهم بيع كما بالتوصيات لاخوف عليهم والله اعلم بالنهاية اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  وتصبحوووووووووو على خير  أستاذنكم بعض الوقت وبإذن الله لنا لقاء قبل اوربا    موفقين بإذن الله

   مشاركتي لم تكمل 10 دقائق الحمد لله اتمنى الجميع استفاد منها  يا اخوان نقطة دعم الشراء منها مخاطرة وخاصة الاتجاه هابط   هذا ماقصدت به وليس لقصد ثاني لا سمح الله  والله من وراء القصد  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## بسّام

> تسلم استاذنا بسام وهذه  فطور صباحي على شانك

 تسلم يالسامر وانا منتظر وجبة الغداء لاتنسي :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله من قبل ومن بعد  مبروك عليك وعلينا النزول ابومروان  لك وجبة الفطور من عندي

   امس فطور عربي واليوم فطور اجنبي   انت بتشتغل بفندق هههههه ذكرتني بافطار الفنادق بالغرف  يلعن شيطانك شهوتني للكروسان  تصدق اني وضعت اثنتان بالمكرويف الان الشاي على مين  مشكووووووووور ياحلو تكفى فطر الشباب  معكم حتى ينام السوق وانام معه لا نوووم

----------


## بسّام

> امس فطور عربي واليوم فطور اجنبي   انت بتشتغل بفندق هههههه ذكرتني بافطار الفنادق بالغرف  يلعن شيطانك شهوتني للكروسان  تصدق اني وضعت اثنتان بالمكرويف الان الشاي على مين  مشكووووووووور ياحلو تكفى فطر الشباب  معكم حتى ينام السوق وانام معه لا نوووم

 هههههههههههههههههههه 
نشتغل في بورصة السكر والقهوة والكاكاو  ايش رأيكم

----------


## رشدي

> امس فطور عربي واليوم فطور اجنبي   انت بتشتغل بفندق هههههه ذكرتني بافطار الفنادق بالغرف  يلعن شيطانك شهوتني للكروسان  تصدق اني وضعت اثنتان بالمكرويف الان الشاي على مين  مشكووووووووور ياحلو تكفى فطر الشباب   معكم حتى ينام السوق وانام معه لا نوووم

     احلى صباح على احلى ابو مروان فى الدنيا  صباحك ورد وفل وعنبر :Eh S(7):   مبروووووووووك المجنوووووون  يا عمووووووو   قل لى ماذا تتوقع لليورو والذهب اليوم   بارك الله فيك   تحياتى يا غالى :Eh S(7):  :Icon26:

----------


## السامر

> تسلم يالسامر وانا منتظر وجبة الغداء لاتنسي

   حاضرين ياعسل  :Eh S(7):  بتكون وجبه دسمه :012:

----------


## human2010

استاذى الفاضل الجمييل 
عندى عمليه شراء للمجنون من 138.23  
بماذا تنصحنى

----------


## شـــروق

> راقبو المجنون والله اعلم في حال لم يكسر 137.25 او 137 احدهم متوقع يصعد للتصحيح  ثم يواصل نزول  واليورو ين عند 120.60 تقريبا كذلك نفس  المهم كتبها على عجل ساذهب للصلاة واراكم فيما بعد بإذن الله بعد الصلاة   والله الموفق

 _المجنون كسر 137.25!!_

----------


## بسّام

توجد كلمة لكنج 12:30  وخبر علي الكيبل 3:45
الاهم كلمة كنج وهي لخسف الكيبل فلا للخوف  
12:30pm  GBP  BOE Gov King Speaks  مكة
3:45pm  GBP  CBI Realized Sales    -1 -8  مكة

----------


## lionofegypt2020

يا صباح الصباح وال جاى احلى من ال راح
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اوعى الانهيارات الارضية
مع ابو مروان مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك
هههههههههههههههههه
-----------------------
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر
لا إله إلا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله

----------


## هيثم

> استاذى الفاضل الجمييل 
> عندى عمليه شراء للمجنون من 138.23  
> بماذا تنصحنى

 أخي human2010
أنا اشتريت أمس من 138.95 
وقدر الله وما شاء فعل 
وضرب الستوب عنيدي 138.10 
الله يعوضك خير انشاء الله

----------


## سفاح الفوركس

> عليكم السلام 
> ان شاء الله هو نزول ونزول قوي جدا 
> ولو لاحظت عند كسر 5362 في الساعة التي تليها صحح الي 5378 ولم يستطع ان يلمس 5379

 تسلم اخوية بسّام  :Eh S(7):

----------


## بسّام

يااخوان  
اي عقد تملكه لاتحاول تخليه يسحّب فيك وحاول ان تضع استب معين بين 30-50 نقطة وهي بالكثير  للمجنون والكيبل جدا ولا تحاول ان تعزّز وانت خسران حتي تكون فادر علي عمل كنترول علي عملياتك وابتعد عن التردد وان رجع السوق بعد ضرب الاستب او عمل الهدج لانك لازلت في السوق

----------


## human2010

> استاذى الفاضل الجمييل 
> عندى عمليه شراء للمجنون من 138.23  
> بماذا تنصحنى

  

> يااخوان  
> اي عقد تملكه لاتحاول تخليه يسحّب فيك وحاول ان تضع استب معين بين 30-50 نقطة وهي بالكثير  للمجنون والكيبل جدا ولا تحاول ان تعزّز وانت خسران حتي تكون فادر علي عمل كنترول علي عملياتك وابتعد عن التردد وان رجع السوق بعد ضرب الاستب او عمل الهدج لانك لازلت في السوق

 اخى بسام بماذا تنصحنى ؟؟ 
هل اقوم بالغلق على خسارة الكبيرة الحاليه؟

----------


## بسّام

والله يااخي  
انا لو عملت للمجنون مقارنة مع الكيبل فالكيبل نزول والمجنون بين الكيبل والين وان نزل الكيبل راح يسحب المجنون معاه وانا متوقع نزول قوي جدا للباوند يعني ممكن ينزل المجنون الي 135 و134 اليوم بحكم مقارنتي له مع الكيبل وليس تحليلا للمجنون 
فأنت الان وضعتني في موقف صعب جدا  
اتوكل علي الله وبيع ضعف السابق لتعوض خسارتك وقول يالله ياكريم ولاتحملني المسؤلية ارجوك

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار كندي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0526  والله اعلم مالم يكسر اللو اليوم 1.0508 وهي الستوب للشراء فهو للصعود  هدف الصعود الاول بإذن الله 1.0640  وله اهداف اخرى بإذن الله  المهم مراقبته وعدم الا ستعجال من اقرب نقطة للستوب دخول   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبرووووووووووووك لمن دخل به اعطى فرصة حتى استوب 4 نقاط  المهم من دخل به لاخوف منه بإذن الله لهدفه المهم تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول + السبريد  ووضع رجل على رجل ‘ن شاء الله لاهدافه   وللمعلوميه له هدف بإذن الله 1.0900  / 1.0980  / 1.1000والله اعلم مجرد يخترق 1.0702 بيواصل لاهدافه بإذن الله  المهم من دخل به لايستعجل بجنى الربح تقديم الستوب عند وصوله للهدف الاول بإذن الله + حجز جزء من الربح  اتوقع من دخل به بستوب صغير جدا لايتجاوز 15 نقطة والان بتقدمو الستوب لنقطة الدخول ( مثل شعبي اما غنات الذيب ولافقره )  والله الموفق    

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8935  مالم يخترق الهاي اليوم 8955 فهو للنزول والله اعلم وهي الستوب للبيع  هدف النزول بإذن الله 8800 وله اهداف ابعد بإذن الله انا وضعت لكم الهدف الاول  كسر 8788 دخولنا بموجه هابطة احتمال بتوصل به لل 8340 تقريبا بإذن الله  المهم مراقبته وعدم الاستعجال يفضل البيع من اقرب نقطة للستوب في حال صعد   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبرووووك لمن دخل به والحمد لله اعططى فرصة بالدخول حتى استوب 4 نقاط   بإذن الله للهدف ومتوقع والله اعلم  كسر 8788 بسهوله  المهم من دخل به تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول + السبيرد  لا للاستعجال بجني الربح اتمنى لكم وافر الربح  والله الموفق    

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  هذه التوصية للاخ عبدالله الدولار ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 90.15  هذا الجوز يحير بعض الشي بيعطى اهداف ولا يصل لها والله اعلم والافضل التعامل معه بـ 100 نقطة  المهم في واقف بمنطقة ممكن تقول صاعد وممكن بتقول نازل والله اعلم  ولكن ارجح النزول على الصعود والله اعلم  الستوب للبيع الهاي الحالي 90.26   الستوب للشراء 89.76  في حال واصل صعود الهدف الرئيسي بإذن الله 96.50  في حال واصل نزول وكسر 89.40 ثم اللو السابق 88.55  اول اهدافه بإذن الله 87 وله اهداف اخرى والله اعلم ابعد  فانت راقب وخذ نصيبك منه بالقناعه   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبرووووك لمن دخل به والحمد لله وبالذات عبدالله كان زعلاني علي مبروووووووووك لك ياعبد وفالك المليون والمليار قول امين يارب العالمينبإذن الله 89.40 بيكسرها ومتوقع والله اعلم كسرها   ولا اهدافه بإذن الله  والله اعلم لاخوف منه  المهم تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول + السبريد والله الموفق  ومن حبي لكم بالربح الوفير اتمنى الصبر عليهم حتى القناعة لا للاستعجال بجني الربح والخيار لكم  بالنهاية انا مجتهد اصيب واخطى  والله يرزقكم من واسع فضله أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## soliter

> بمشيئة الرحمن  سوف انتظر الي التاسعة صباحا حتي احدد ان شاء الله اخر تصحيح من بعد 9 وتنتظروا دخول بريطانيا حتي تسحّب فيه

  

> والان ننتظر منه 5344 و 5325 قبل التاسعة صباحا ان شاء الله الي الان وهو مبدئيا

 صباح الخير بسام باشا 
البوند بعت ليك رساله بيقوالك خلاصت على الارقام المذكوره ومنتظر ارقام اخرى  :Asvc:

----------


## aljameel

> _المجنون كسر 137.25!!_

 تبي النصيحة اختي كسر ما كمسر خليكي به المهم احجزي جزء من الربح بتقديم الستوب   وارتاحي من مراقبته  اذا كنت داخله به من الاعلى فوق الـ 140 احجزي نصف الربح بتقديم الستوب والكلام موجه للجميع  ولو صعد للتصحيح سابلغ عن نقطة الارتداد بإذن الله ونعزز البيع والله كريم  موفقه بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## بسّام

ركزوا الان جيدا في هذه الساعة الحالية 
يجب علي الكيبل ان يكسر 5297 عند الكسر واغلقت الساعة الحالية فوق 5297 فأعلي تصحيح الساعة القادمة هو الي 5325 ولا يلمس 5325 ومع دخول بريطانيا الشغل التمام ان شاء الله والله اعلم

----------


## mohd ali

السلام عليكم انا بايع اليورو ين 121.815 استنى ولا ابيع شكرا

----------


## aljameel

> استاذى الفاضل الجمييل 
> عندى عمليه شراء للمجنون من 138.23  
> بماذا تنصحنى

 اخي نصيحة لك وللاخوان جميعا   لا للدخول عكس الاتجاه العام ولو متاكد من صعوده 200 نقطة   الا بستوب صغير جدا لايرهقك انت وحسابك  ولا للدخول لابيع ولا شراء بدون ستوب مهما كانت خسارتك   والله ما اقدر اقول غير انك تصبر فيس حاتل صعد صعود للتصحيح وتغلق    والله شي يزعل ما ارى كيف الدخول بصفقه بدون ستوب هل انا اغار على حساباتكم اكثر منكم  ما اقول غير الله يهديك ويبعد عنك الخسارة أمين يارب العالمين  والله الموفق

----------


## بسّام

> ركزوا الان جيدا في هذه الساعة الحالية 
> يجب علي الكيبل ان يكسر 5297 عند الكسر واغلقت الساعة الحالية فوق 5297 فأعلي تصحيح الساعة القادمة هو الي 5325 ولا يلمس 5325 ومع دخول بريطانيا الشغل التمام ان شاء الله والله اعلم

 وان لم تنكسر الساعة الحالية ففي الساعة القادمة لابد من كسرها ولن يتأخر عنها ان شاء الله

----------


## بسّام

> [CENTER]  
> صباح الخير بسام باشا 
> البوند بعت ليك رساله بيقوالك خلاصت على الارقام المذكوره ومنتظر ارقام اخرى

 صباح النور 
وليه تفتح الرسالة نيابة عني هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## aljameel

> يا صباح الصباح وال جاى احلى من ال راح ههههههههههههههههههههههههه اوعى الانهيارات الارضية مع ابو مروان مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك هههههههههههههههههه ----------------------- اللهم لك الحمد والشكر لا إله إلا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووك والف مليون مبروك تستاهل كل خير  اليوم كتبت شرح لليورو على شانك انت وابوخليل وبعض الاخوة من يسالني عنه بالذات على الخاص عشاق اليورو هو عشقه غرام والله اعلم للمعلومية مرة خسرني ببداياتي بالفوركس 2800 نقطة طبعا عامل هدك لهم ولكن بالنهاية طلعت بخسارة منه مقبوله فانتبه من العشق احمي نفسك بالتوكل على الله اولا ثم اربط الحزام بستوب حبيبك اليورو انت بالذات اليوم ما زعلك لا هو ولا اليورو ين لا إله إلا الله  محمد رسول الله  للمعلومية مجرد كسره للو السابق 1.3442 هاتشوفه للهاوية بإذن الله ومتوقع الكسر والله اعلم  ويكون هدفه بإذن الله 1.3333 رقم مميز قابل للزيادة والله اعلم   موفق بإذن الله

----------


## nasser123

مرحبا اخي الجميل
ما هو مسار السوق في الكيبل

----------


## aljameel

المهم نسيت الدولار فرنك بإذن الله لاهدافه 
وكما ذكرت على باقي العملات الكلام يسري عليه 
والان أستاذنكم ساعه واخي بسام ماشاء الله شعلة من النشاط ما هو مقصر مع الكل بارك الله فيه وجعل مايقدمه بميزان حسناته 
موفقين بإذن الله 
مجرد ارى اي شي طارى سابلغ به بإذن الله

----------


## mohd ali

السلام عليكم شو رأيكم باليورو ين انا بايع على 121.815 أبيع ولا أنتظر  وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## بسّام

> ساتكلم بما اعرف من خبراتي بالتحليل وخبرات سابقه بعملي با احد البنوك سابقا وما تعلمته من السوق المهم ساضع اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى انما مجتهد  اولا يكون بعلم الجميع السوق يدار من قبل بنوك مركزية لدولة العملة  مثلا اليورو لا تتوقعو الاتحاد الاوروبي يضع مصير اليورو بايدي من يتلاعب به فمراقب خلال 24 ساعة يدار من قبل خبراء فوق ما تتصورو فلا يمكن ان تتصورو كيف يدار فرضا في حال بينزل لا يمكن تاكيد لك النزول او العكس في حال الصعود اوكي هذه فكرة عامه  الشارت المرفق  كموجه عامه بالاساس هي صاعده والمفروض تكون تصحيح الموجه عند 38% ومنها يصعد ليكمل الصعود لا اهداف اكبر من 1.5144 فانا واضع ترقيم للموجه فالتصحيح يكون للرقم 3 ومن قبل تكلمت به بالسابق كتوصية  الان الرقم 3 التغى وحل محله بداية موجه مجرد كسره للنقطة 1.3937 تذكرو النقطة هذه  المهم الان نحن بموجه اما هابطة لاهداف سفلى او لبناء موجه اخرى صاعده  من الحيل المستخدمه بالسوق فرضا لليورو لو تشاهدو بالشارت انا واضع دائرة عند 38%  شاهدو الاغلاق اليومي كيف مرة تحت 38% ومرة فوقها استمر كم يوم فلا يمكن تتوقع اين الاتجاه له هل هو صاعد من نقطة التصحيح المتوقعه اما بيواصل نزول وتذكرو وقتها  هذا ما كنت اقصد به ماذكرته بالاول بان السوق يدار من قبل خبراء  فلا يمكن اغلاق اسبوعي تحت الخط حتى لا يستغل فدائما الاغلاق تحت او فوق خطوط الفيبو خلال الاسبوع فصعب التكهن   الان كموجات على المدى القريب مابين خط وخط للفيبو هذه موجه فانا ذكرت اليوم بالتوصية عليه اختراق 1.3803 يدخلنا بموجه على المدى القريب النقطة 1.3803 هي تمثل 50% فتكون اهداف الموجه داخل الفيبو مابين 50% وو 38% احتمال يصل لاهداف الموجه خلال اليوم ويغلق تحت 50% او لاياتي باهدافها بنفس اليوم ويغلق فوق 50%   لو اغلق اليوم تحت 61% لاتاكد النزول 99.999% انا ذكرت بالتوصية مجرد كسر 1.3475\80 تاكيد للنزول هنا يجي دور من يدير اليورو فلا يمكن يغلق فرضا اليوم تحت 61%  فمثلا اذا رغب بالاغلاق فرضا ليوم غدا تحت 61% فيكون خلال اليوم كسر 61% بشمعة ليموزين ويغلق تحت 61% وقريب من 76% فتكون موجتنا الان حدودها 76%   انا ذكرت انه للنزول والنزول هو سيد الموقف من احد اسباب ذلك هو كسر 61% من قبل فنتوقع بانه مواصل نزول يلغى ذلك اختراق 50%  الفكره العامه لمتابعة اليورو ارسمو نفس الشارت لديكم ومتابعته  فما بين كل خط وخط للفيبو هو موجه على المدى القريب تتحول على المدى المتوسط في حال واصل للخط الذي يليه من الفيبو  هنا الاغلاق مفيد بالحالات التي ذكرتها ولكن للاسف لا يمكن ومن المستحيل ان يضعو لك ما تتمناه فلا اغلاق بنهاية اليوم بفارق بسيط من شبه المستحيل انما يكسر او يخترق خلال اليوم وبفارق كبير يتم الاغلاق واذا رغب يحيرك يضعك بما بنفس الموجه التي هو بها لا اغلاق فوق الفيبو او تحته لمدة كم يوم كما حاصل الان باليورو كم يوم اغلق فوق 61% الان للاسبوع الثالث ونحن مابين 50% والـ 61% لانها تقرر مصير اليورو فمنطقة مابين 50% وو 61% تسمى بالمنطقة الصفراء او منطقة الحيرة بعالم التحليل   كيف استنتاج مناطق التصحيح خلال اليوم او النزول او الصعود او غيره هنا نلجى للفريمات الصغرى كالساعه والاربع ساعات والاستعانه ببعض المؤاشرات الاخرى لمعرفة هل يكسر او يخترق ام لا  وهذه ما يجب عليكم تطوير المهارة لديكم ومعرفة ماتبقى  الشي المهم الوضع العام كما ذكرت انا فاذا عرف الوضع العام يسهل الباقي عليكم   فانتم شاهدو الاغلاقات كيف بالشارت اذا بمنطقة تتوقع منها نهاية التصحيح او بيواصل كما عند 38% او باقي خطوط الفيبو شاهدو الاغلاق ومنها تتعرفو بان السوق يدار من قبل خبراء  نفس الشارت ولو وضعتموه على الاسبوعي لتعرفتم اكثر   ارجو الاستفادة الكامله مما ذكر ولا يروح تعبى سدى  فمن لديه سؤال يسأل وانا اجيب المهم لايكون السوال بغير المشروح

 للمشاهدة والتمعن فيها وهو كلام هام جدااااااااااا يحتاج ان تطبقه وتعرف مداه ام انها مرت مرور الكرام انا استفدت منها والكمال لله سبحانه وتعالي 
هي موجودة في الصفحة رقم 1243 والمشاركة رقم 18641 
اهتموا بها وركزوا عليها وادرسوها جيدا  
كلام متعوب عليه

----------


## human2010

> اخي نصيحة لك وللاخوان جميعا   لا للدخول عكس الاتجاه العام ولو متاكد من صعوده 200 نقطة   الا بستوب صغير جدا لايرهقك انت وحسابك  ولا للدخول لابيع ولا شراء بدون ستوب مهما كانت خسارتك   والله ما اقدر اقول غير انك تصبر فيس حاتل صعد صعود للتصحيح وتغلق    والله شي يزعل ما ارى كيف الدخول بصفقه بدون ستوب هل انا اغار على حساباتكم اكثر منكم  ما اقول غير الله يهديك ويبعد عنك الخسارة أمين يارب العالمين  والله الموفق

 شكرا اخى جميل على اهتمامك بالرد  
ولكن لى استفسار هل تنصحنى بالبيع صعف دخولى للشراء كما نصحنى الاخ بسام و اشكره جدا على هذه النصيحة و التى ارغب بمعرفه رائيك فيها

----------


## ماركت الخليج

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    الدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0803 انا اليوم الصباح وضعت له توصية شراء وذكرت هدفه بإذن الله 1.1000  المهم الستوب للشراء 1.0746  مجرد اختراق 1.0855 ثم الهاي السابق 1.0897 بإذن الله سوف يذهب لهدفه 1.1000  المهم كما ذكرت الستوب لانه مجرد كسر الستوب متوقع ينزل لهدف بإذن الله 1.0640 واحتمال اكثر من الهدف والله اعلم لل تقريبا 1.0600 هو احتمال ضعيف انما لابد من ذكره كل شي جائز بالسوق والله اعلم  وهو نزول تصحيحي لمواصلة الصعود ومتوقع من احدهم ارتداد وصعود والله اعلم للهدف الرئيسي بإذن الله   ولكن هو بموجه صاعده حتى اللحظة والله اعلم   مجرد يخترق 1.0870 متوقع هدف اول بإذن الله 1.0970  ومراقبته من الهدف مالم يخترق 1.0985 ممكن الاستفاده منه كبيع   والستوب 1.0985 والهدف القناعه مجرد يتاكد هدف بإذن الله سابلغ به   والبيع بعد تاكد ومراقبة وعدم استعجال احتمال يواصل ويصعد لهدفه  انما وضعتها لكم لكي الاستفادة منه   واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ به اول باول بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا    وللمعلومية له اهداف بإذن الله والله اعلم ابعد من 1.1000

 مشكووووووووووور على الرد ماقصرت .....     :Good:

----------


## الواصلي1

> شكرا اخى جميل على اهتمامك بالرد  
> ولكن لى استفسار هل تنصحنى بالبيع صعف دخولى للشراء كما نصحنى الاخ بسام و اشكره جدا على هذه النصيحة و التى ارغب بمعرفه رائيك فيها

 اسف على التطفل والمعذرة لكن اخي الكريم انا اعتقد انه سيصل إلى 138.20 عندها تخلص من كل ما معك من المجنون لانه للاسفل والله اعلم المجنون في حالة نزيف 
الله يعينك وتعوض خسارتك لكن نصيحتي الانتظار حتى 20

----------


## بسّام

الان ننتظر كسر 5297  للكيبل
والاهم كسر 5302 ليذهب الي 5204 اولا ويحتاج بعض الوقت ساعات وليس دقائق 
مع الاحتياط للاستب وهو اختراق 5362 وهو نزول ولكن تحسبا لاي طاريء  
الاستب القوي اختراق 5391

----------


## السامر

> امس فطور عربي واليوم فطور اجنبي   انت بتشتغل بفندق هههههه ذكرتني بافطار الفنادق بالغرف  يلعن شيطانك شهوتني للكروسان  تصدق اني وضعت اثنتان بالمكرويف الان الشاي على مين  مشكووووووووور ياحلو تكفى فطر الشباب   معكم حتى ينام السوق وانام معه لا نوووم

 ة  الله يعطيك العافيه ابومروان فطور هني مع الكروسان :012:  سبب تنويع الفطور  افكر اشتغل شيف ياخي :Doh:  هذا تصور على المدى المتوسط حاليا الوجبات اعدها في مطبخ فندق البيت واستعين في  بعض الاحيان بشارت  المطبخ التقليدي  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:

----------


## السامر

> الان ننتظر كسر 5297 للكيبل
> والاهم كسر 5302 ليذهب الي 5204 اولا ويحتاج بعض الوقت ساعات وليس دقائق 
> مع الاحتياط للاستب وهو اختراق 5362 وهو نزول ولكن تحسبا لاي طاريء

 بالتوفيق استاذ بسام متابعين  :Drive1:

----------


## ماركت الخليج

> الان ننتظر كسر 5297 للكيبل
> والاهم كسر 5302 ليذهب الي 5204 اولا ويحتاج بعض الوقت ساعات وليس دقائق 
> مع الاحتياط للاستب وهو اختراق 5362 وهو نزول ولكن تحسبا لاي طاريء

 شكرا لتوضيح الوقت التقريبي للإنتظار أخوي بسام

----------


## human2010

اخ بسام 
الاخ جميل ذكر انه بمجرد كسر 1.0870 للدولار فرنك 
فله هدف اول عند 970  فهل استطيع الشراء من السعر الحالى و كم يكون الستوب؟؟
(الاستوب خلاص انا اتعلمت من المجنون الى مجننى )

----------


## aljameel

صباح الخير جميعا  
يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع 
اليوم النوم مقطع كل ساعة واضع المنبه بالجوال  
الحمد لله اني مخزن من امس  
ولعيونكم يهون كل شي طبعا فيها مجامله لاني انا معكم داخل وبراقب حاسس اليوم وغدا  غير والله اعلم

----------


## الواصلي1

> صباح الخير جميعا  
> يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع 
> اليوم النوم مقطع كل ساعة واضع المنبه بالجوال  
> الحمد لله اني مخزن من امس  
> ولعيونكم يهون كل شي طبعا فيها مجامله لاني انا معكم داخل وبراقب حاسس اليوم وغدا  غير والله اعلم

 الله يعينك السوق لم يترك لاحد فرصة النوم  
واعتقد ان كما تعتقد أن اليوم غير وسوف يتحرك السوق حركات بهلوانية تعويضا عن ركوده في الفترة السابقة

----------


## human2010

صباح النور و الياسمين اخ جمييل 
اخى الكريم بما انك صاحى انا فى انتظار ردك على المشاركة رقم 18720 و 18713 :d

----------


## aljameel

يا اخوان ارى مشاركات حاليه وسابقه بتسال هل ادخل بعمله ما بناء على التوصيات  
بصراحه انا دائما اقول من لم يدخل من البداية فلا يلحق سعر  
والسوق كل ساعه به فرصة والله اعلم ومجرد ارى فرصة دخول ساذكرها بإذن الله 
والخيار لكم لا احد يقول فوت فرصة علي يالجميل السوق كل شي متوقع منه مافيه شي جزم انما اجتهاد  
افضل دخول يكون بستوب صغير واكرر الخيار لكم 
والله الموفق

----------


## بسّام

> صباح الخير جميعا  
> يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع 
> اليوم النوم مقطع كل ساعة واضع المنبه بالجوال  
> الحمد لله اني مخزن من امس  
> ولعيونكم يهون كل شي طبعا فيها مجامله لاني انا معكم داخل وبراقب حاسس اليوم وغدا  غير والله اعلم

 وانت صح 
اخي ابو مروان اين يمكن وضع استب الشراء للفرنك احد الاخوة سألني

----------


## mohd ali

السلام عليكم شو رأيكم باليورو ين أنا بايع 121.815 ابيع ولا انتظر ... وسوأل تاني أذا تكرمت حسابي 10000 كم لوت الدخول  وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## السامر

> يا اخوان ارى مشاركات حاليه وسابقه بتسال هل ادخل بعمله ما بناء على التوصيات  
> بصراحه انا دائما اقول من لم يدخل من البداية فلا يلحق سعر  
> والسوق كل ساعه به فرصة والله اعلم ومجرد ارى فرصة دخول ساذكرها بإذن الله 
> والخيار لكم لا احد يقول فوت فرصة علي يالجميل السوق كل شي متوقع منه مافيه شي جزم انما اجتهاد  
> افضل دخول يكون بستوب صغير واكرر الخيار لكم 
> والله الموفق

   بالفعل ابومروان لاللاستعجال
والسوق وفرصه لا تنتهي

----------


## aljameel

> اخ بسام  الاخ جميل ذكر انه بمجرد كسر 1.0870 للدولار فرنك  فله هدف اول عند 970 فهل استطيع الشراء من السعر الحالى و كم يكون الستوب؟؟ (الاستوب خلاص انا اتعلمت من المجنون الى مجننى )

   اخي والله من الصعب التوصية بالدخول بعد صعود او نزول   ولكن ساضع لك الخيار كالتالي اتمنى تنفيذ ما اقوله لك وللجميع ان كان للدولار فرنك او غيره  فرضا عقدك النقطة بدولار جزء عقدك على 4 او 5 عقود لكي يصبح النقطة بـ 25 او 20 سنت  فيكون الدخول بعقد لو نزل ممكن تعزز بعقد اخر وومكن تدخل بتوصية اخرى تى ماتوفرت فرصة والسوق ماشاء الله بيعطى فرص كل ساعة واقل من ذلك والله اعلم انا عملت مابضميري تنفذ ماتنفذ هذا راجع لك والخيار لك فلاتندم على فوات ربح في حال صعد وتقول لو وما ادراك مالو  اووكي  صعد الله معه عقدك صغير او غيره لن تاخذ الا ماكتب الله لك   ساضع لك ستوب قريب واختار مايناسبك او وضع ماتراه مناسب لك  737/730/720/747  والله الموفق

----------


## بسّام

رجاء عدم الشراء    ...............        للكيبل واليورو والمجنون

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم شو رأيكم باليورو ين أنا بايع 121.815 ابيع ولا انتظر ... وسوأل تاني أذا تكرمت حسابي 10000 كم لوت الدخول وشكرا جزيلا

 اخي اولا مبروووك عليك الربح وإن شاء الله لارباح بيطفح منه حسابك قول يارب  انت بائع ماشاء من سعر ممتاز خائف ليش ضع الستوب على نقطة مع حجز ولو 10 نقاط ربح وانساه والله اعلم به خير بإذن الله  اهدافه بإذن الله 119/118.50  والله اعلم مجرد يوصل لاهدافه بإذن الله بيتولد له اهداف اخرى بإذن الله  وبالنهاية انا مجتهد اصيب واخطى فليس بالسوق جزم على اتجاه او هدف او غير نحن نجتهد والتوفيق من الله  والله الموفق

----------


## mohd ali

يارب .... شكرا جزيلا وعلشان اللوت شو رأيك الدخول كم لوت أذا الحساب 10000$ وأسف على الأزعاج وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

اخواني الحمد لله ويارب لك الحمد والشكر على نعمك التي انعمتها علينا 
الكل رابح الحمد لله توفقنا بتوصياتنا اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
اقل توصية معطيه ولله الحمد مابين 70 والـ 100 نقطة فلا اتوقع احد منكم اقل ربحه من 50 نقطة باي عمله دخلها من الموصي عليها 
واخروان الحمد لله معاهم مئات النقاط المجنون لوحده معطي فوق 500 نقطة لمن دخل به من البداية و200للـ 250 نقطة لمن دخل به البارح بالمساء  
القصد من ذلك الحمد لله الكل رابح والله يزيدكم يارب  
انا ارى اهداف بصراحه اتمنى تجنوها بالكامل ولا تتركو ولانقطه لهم  
وانا مجتهد اصيب واخطى انما نجتهد والتوفيق من الله سبحانه وتعالى 
والله اني اتمنى لكم مئات والاف النقاط فاذا رأيت اهداف اغار عليكم واتمنى ان تقطفوها وزلكن كل شي جائز بالسوق  
فالخيار لكم بجني ارباحكم امنيتي ان تصبرو حتى بلوغ الاهداف ولكن لا احد يلومني في حال لاقدر الله ماوصل لاهدافهم اوووووكي لاتفسرو معنى كلامي اني اقول اجنو ربحكم لا اتمنى لكم ارباح يطفح منها حساباتكم 
والله اعلم ارى اهداف لم اذكرها خوفا ماتصيب لانها بتتولد عند وصول نقاط ما فصعب الحكم الان  
ها انا وضعتكم اما الواقع فمن يرغب يصبر ومن يرغب يجني ربحه متى ماشاء ذلك 
والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## The Black Death

*مبروووووووك علينا كلنا يا جماعة 
والف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر ليك يا ابو مروان 
الحمد لله دبلرت حسابى اكتر من 4 مراات  
كان حسابى 200 دولار   دلوقتى 1100  
ربنا يباركلك يارب ويرزقك على قد نيتك 
انا بمووووووووت فى المجنون  هههههههه *

----------


## aljameel

> يارب .... شكرا جزيلا وعلشان اللوت شو رأيك الدخول كم لوت أذا الحساب 10000$ وأسف على الأزعاج وشكرا

 تقصد العقد بكم  
انا عن نفسي لو حسابي بـ 10000 دولار لا ادخل الا النقطة بدولار واعزز بدولار اخر واحتمال اخر
بشرط اكون بمنطقة ربح بالاول واقصد بالتعزيز ليس شرط بنفس العمله ممكن بااخرى متى ماتوفرت فرصه لعمله اخرى او نفس العمله 
ونصيحة لوجه الله تعالى لا تدخل عكس الاتجاه العام واذا دخلت ضع الستوب صغير 20 نقطة تزيد تنقص بعض الشي ويفضل اصغر استوب ممنكن ولو نقطة ونصيحة لا تعمل بدون ستوب مهما تثق بالتوصية ولاتلحق سعر 
اذا خسرت تعال قول ياابومروان انت خسرتني  
والله يرزقك ويكتب لك ولنا التوفيق جميعا

----------


## أبو فارس

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير أستاذي الغالي

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي انا البارح بالمساء موصي عليه كشراء ثم الغيت الشراء وقلبت التوصيه لبيع وذكرت ذلك   فالان صعد فاتوقع والله اعلم فرصة   لمن لم يدخل بتوصية من قبل والله اعلم اليورو استرالي فرصة كبيع مراقبته وتوزيع العقد بتجزئته رجاء   السعر الحالي 1.5170 متوقع باي لحضه ارتداد له والله اعلم  هدف النزول بإذن الله بكسر اللو السابق 1.4940 وله اهداف اخرى بإذن الله مجرد نتاكد من نزوله ساذكر له توصية مفصله كامله  الستوب اما الهاي ليوم امس او 1.5200 او ضعو مايناسبكم  والمهم والله اعلم تحت 1.5265 فهو للنزول ولا انصح بوضعها استوب   ساحاول وضعنقطة استوب عام بإذن الله انما الان كتبتاها على عجل للاخوان الذين لم يدخلو حتى يتم المراقبه والاستفاده منها   سارفق لها شرح فيما بعد المهم تصبرو على بعض الشي   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

لا تستعجلو على اليورو استرالي كلما صعد تكون فرصه افضل  
حتى اخذ وقتي بوضع ستوب حديدي إن شاء الله

----------


## السامر

معاك ابومروان

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي انا البارح بالمساء موصي عليه كشراء ثم الغيت الشراء وقلبت التوصيه لبيع وذكرت ذلك   فالان صعد فاتوقع والله اعلم فرصة   لمن لم يدخل بتوصية من قبل والله اعلم اليورو استرالي فرصة كبيع مراقبته وتوزيع العقد بتجزئته رجاء   السعر الحالي 1.5170 متوقع باي لحضه ارتداد له والله اعلم  هدف النزول بإذن الله بكسر اللو السابق 1.4940 وله اهداف اخرى بإذن الله مجرد نتاكد من نزوله ساذكر له توصية مفصله كامله  الستوب اما الهاي ليوم امس او 1.5200 او ضعو مايناسبكم  والمهم والله اعلم تحت 1.5265 فهو للنزول ولا انصح بوضعها استوب   ساحاول وضعنقطة استوب عام بإذن الله انما الان كتبتاها على عجل للاخوان الذين لم يدخلو حتى يتم المراقبه والاستفاده منها   سارفق لها شرح فيما بعد المهم تصبرو على بعض الشي    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 والله اعلم الستوب كما هو اما الهاي ليوم امس او 1.5202  في حال صعد فوق 1.5202 يفضل البيع من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.5269 اما وضعها الستوب او 1.5273   اجتهدت لكم اقصد من لم يدخل بتوصية والله يكتب لها التوفيق  بإذن الله لن ادعكم تخسرو منه ومتابع معكم واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ به اول باول بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## solo90515

الله يجزيك الخير يا بو مروان 
ممكن نظرتك على اليورور دولار

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> *مبروووووووك علينا كلنا يا جماعة*  *والف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر ليك يا ابو مروان*  *الحمد لله دبلرت حسابى اكتر من 4 مراات*   *كان حسابى 200 دولار*   *دلوقتى 1100*   *ربنا يباركلك يارب ويرزقك على قد نيتك*  *انا بمووووووووت فى المجنون هههههههه*

 الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووك يا حودة  ربنا يكرمك ويكرمنا يارب ويزيدك تستاهل ياريس   :Ongue:  :AA:  :Ongue:  :AA:  :Ongue:  :AA:

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الدولار كندي والله اعلم  هذا شارت للدولار كندي قبل النوم كنت عامله قبل كم ساعة  المهم انا اقصد اضعكم امام الفرص كيف يتم اقتناص الدخول وغيره واضعكم امام اهدافه في حال توفقنا به  والله اعلم على الاسبوعي دبل بوتوم  الدبل بوتوم الاسبوعي بالغالب نسبة تحقيق اهدافه عالية بالنادر لايصدق اوكي فنسبة الصح 90للـ95% ولن ابالغ اذا ماقلت ممكن 1 او 2 % نسبة عدم تحقيق هدفه او على اقل نصف الهدف والله اعلم اجتهاد والتوفيق من الله سبحانه وتعالى  طبعا انا من قبل موصي وتقريبا نفس الشارت كدبل بوتوم غير الدبل بوتوم متكون نموذج اخر صعب شرحه الان بيقول صاعد للـ 1.0900 + - تقريبا من غير اهداف اليوتيه ورقميه وكلاسيكيه وترندات ولست مبالغ انما ارى به انفجار والله اعلم  الاسبوع الماضي ذكرت في حال كسر 1.0461 بيدخل بموجه هابطة على المدى القريب وتوقعت بان ينزل للـ 1.0360 تقريبا طبعا بنيت النقطة على توقع بان تكون نهاية الموجه خط ترند على اليومي والاسبوعي نهايتها  خط الترند الذي اقصده هو بالشارت باللون الموفي المهم الدبل بوتوم لا يلغى الابكسر خط الترند باللون الاصفر الاهداف كما ذكرت بالتوصية والهدف الاخر هو خط الترند باللون الازرق انا تقريبا واضعه بالشارت 1.750/760  المهم مجرد اختراق خط الترند باللون الازرق او اغلاق يوم ولتاكيد افضل اغلاق اسبوعي  المهم توقعو اهدافه بإذن الله احد القمم التي واضع عليها دوائرباللون البرتقالي اختراق احدها توقعو الاخرى والله اعلم  طبعا الشارت انا المرفقه على الاسبوعي وهو نفسه لو عملته على اليومي نفس النقاط  اربطو التوصية التى وضعتها اليوم صباحا اوو مساء البارح مع الحالي  بالنهاية هو اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى   ولكن اتوقع والله اعلم له انفجار مدوي بحكم علاقته بابترول وغيره وهذا احساس مع معطيات وضعتكم امامها   لا يعني معنى كلامي تكبير عقودكم انما مراقبة المعطيات التي ذكرتها واذا ما استجد جديد بإذن الله سابلغ به اول باول  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا المهم من يدخل به عمل نفس الشارت على الاسبوعي واليومي ومراقبته

----------


## BRUFEN

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
الف مبروك للجميع الأربح ومبروك عليكم المجنون
ما شاء الله تبارك الله لله الحمد من قبل ومن بعد 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء وأثابك خير الثواب

----------


## aljameel

> *مبروووووووك علينا كلنا يا جماعة*  *والف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر ليك يا ابو مروان*  *الحمد لله دبلرت حسابى اكتر من 4 مراات*   *كان حسابى 200 دولار*   *دلوقتى 1100*   *ربنا يباركلك يارب ويرزقك على قد نيتك*  *انا بمووووووووت فى المجنون هههههههه*

 الف مليون مليار ترليون مبروووووووووووووك 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
بصدق وامانه فرحان لك وخايف عليك 
خوفي اذا دبلت حسابك 4 مرات بيوم فانتبه من الطمع فتطمع فيروح ماجمعته نصيحة اعمل على ادارة رأس المال لا يغرك ماسبق فانا نصحتك والباقي عندك ويارب كل يوم دبل مرة ومرات أمين يارب العالمين 
ساذكر لك واقعه حصلت معي 
احد المرات وانا خارج السعوديه قلت بنفسي اليوم انا يا ادبل الحساب او على الاقل 50%
المهم عاهدت نفسي بان لانوم الا محقق بما لايقل 30%
طبعا بالفندق وما معي احد خلال 9 للـ 10 ساعات دبلت اربع مرات واكثر من النصف المبلغ مقبول الحمد لله من الصعب تدبيله بيوم الا للمغامر و يملك خبرة وغيره 
بعد التدبيلات عملت شور وخرجت للخارج ووو وغيره المهم بالاخير كل تفكيري وانا بالخارج بان ارجع لادبل مره اخرى او على الاقل 20او30% غبت مايقارب 4 ساعات ورجعت 
وعملت عقد فوق طاقة الحساب بستوب صغير من نوع المخاطره عند بلوغي ربح تقريا 25% من الحساب عززت بعقد اكبر اتذكر نفسي اني واضع يدي على الالتوب صحيت من النوم ذهب ماجمعته مع خسارة من رأس المال الاساسي قبل التدبيلات تقريبا 10%
فزارنا المارجن كول وانا نائم
بالرغم كنت شديد الحرص بالمتابعه فلم اتوقع بان انام بثواني  
ذكرت لك تجربه سابقه من الموصي نفسه والذي بيقول انتبه من الطمع وغيره هو انا  
والله الموفق 
وعذرا على الاطاله والتطفل مني اارجو تتقبل عذري انما وضعت لك وللجميع من التجارب السابقة المرة والحمد لله وفيه غيرها هذه احدها فاتمنى ان لاتصير حقل تجارب لنفسك

----------


## بسّام

دخلت بريطانيا قبل دقائق ولا للخوف من بيع الكيبل وهو لن يستطيع اختراق 5344  والله اعلم 
عيوني بتزغلل مع الحروف من قل النوم

----------


## aljameel

اصحاب الرسائل الخاصة ارجو الصبر بصراحة كلما رديت تاتي اخرى اقول هذه الاخيره الا بشوف اكثر من وحدة والمشكله كلها تطلب حلول سارد على الجميع اتمنى اعطائي الوقت الكافي لن اتجاهل احد منها 
والله الموفق

----------


## أبو فارس

أستاذي نظرتك لليورو هل بيصل 1.3500

----------


## فوركس سعودي

الحين نبيع الثعلب والا نشريه علشان ما ندخل خطا ونتورط

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم نصف ساعة وإن شاء الله اعود لكم
مالدي ذكرته والرسائل سارد بإذن الله بس اعود لانها كثيرة

----------


## بسّام

اليورو  طلع 45 نقطة من اللو والكيبل حده تحت ال 5344 مش حيتفاعل مع اليورو ابدا ولا راح يطيعه خط النار امامه 5344

----------


## ماركت الخليج

> أستاذنكم نصف ساعة وإن شاء الله اعود لكم
> مالدي ذكرته والرسائل سارد بإذن الله بس اعود لانها كثيرة

 يعطيك العافية شد حيلك

----------


## soliter

> دخلت بريطانيا قبل دقائق ولا للخوف من بيع الكيبل وهو لن يستطيع اختراق 5344 والله اعلم 
> عيوني بتزغلل مع الحروف من قل النوم

  
 معلشى ياباشاقلت نوم قلت نوم هنعمل ايه 
الصبر طيب   
ان شاء الله يكسر 5302 :Hands: 
هو النهرده مفيش ( علوم زينه )  :016: 
ولو فيه هتكون على النقطه كام تقريبا

----------


## بسّام

> معلشى ياباشاقلت نوم قلت نوم هنعمل ايه 
> الصبر طيب   
> ان شاء الله يكسر 5302
> هو النهرده مفيش ( علوم زينه ) 
> ولو فيه هتكون على النقطه كام تقريبا

 خلاص ياهندسة دي حتكسر جده مش ابوه والي 5204 و 5150  ومتوقع له انا بصراحة ال 5000  اليوم والله اعلم :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## بسّام

اليورو مسوي نفسه راجل وماسك اللي ارجل منه واللي ارجل منه عايز ينزل بس اليورو بيسوي حركات قرعاء لاجل يوقف مسيرته النزولية لفترة من الوقت 
وحينزل غصبا عنه مهما عمل من حركات

----------


## soliter

> خلاص ياهندسة دي حتكسر جده مش ابوه والي 5204 و 5150 ومتوقع له انا بصراحة ال 5000 اليوم والله اعلم

 ان شاء الله
 من فمك   :Bomb:  على دماغ الكيبل تجيبه ال5000

----------


## الانيق456

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي بسام هل نبيع الكيبل ونضع الاستبلوز 153.50

----------


## بسّام

الحمد لله قلت من اليورو وحيواصل بس يحتاج صبر

----------


## بسّام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> اخي بسام هل نبيع الكيبل ونضع الاستبلوز 153.50

 وعليكم السلام 
ممكن تبيع بالتوفيق 
تلتزم بالاستب 5350 مو تغيره

----------


## بسّام

المهم الان يكسر 5297 و 5302 قبل الساعة 1 مكة 
واذا كسرت قبل الساعة 1 فأل 5325  تعتبر منسية بعد كسر 5297  والله اعلم

----------


## بسّام

حركة اليورو غير طبيعية ومش عاجبني

----------


## بسّام

الحمد لله كسر  5297  اذا كلا وقناعته والصبر علي السوق واراكم لاحقا ان شاء الله 
وقربوا ارباحكم شيئا فشيئا ولا تعاندوا والقناعة كنز  
ان كسر خلال هذه الساعة الرقم 5279  واغلقت الساعة الحالية تحتها فالسوق ممتاز جدا جدا ان شاء الله للكيبل والمجنون والله اعلم

----------


## soliter

> الحمد لله كسر 5297 اذا كلا وقناعته والصبر علي السوق واراكم لاحقا ان شاء الله 
> وقربوا ارباحكم شيئا فشيئا ولا تعاندوا والقناعة كنز  
> ان كسر خلال هذه الساعة الرقم 5279 واغلقت الساعة الحالية تحتها فالسوق ممتاز جدا جدا ان شاء الله للكيبل والمجنون والله اعلم

 الحمد لله والشكر لله 
وهيكسر 5279 ان شاء الله
ويدعم الصفقه الملكى على المؤشرات مدى اشاره انفجار شمالى

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووووووووووك الكيبل هاهو يصل الهدف الاول  1.5275 الحمد لله   ومبروووك لمن دخل به امس او من قبل الحمد لله   المهم مراقبته الان وخاصة فيه خبر بيقولو عن الباوند 12.30  طبعا الخبر والله اعلم لايؤثر على التوصية انما الاستفاده منه   مراقبة النقطة 1.5275 + - تقريبا في حال ارتد احتمال يرتد صعودا للتصحيح فلا للاستعجال احتمال الخبر يهوي به او يصعد به ونستفيد من الصعود في حال صعد   اكررررررر لا للاستعجال كلها احتمالات فانا خوفا الخبر مع نقطة الهدف يرتد للصعود للتصحيح  واحتمال يكون الخبر يساعد على النزول فيهوي به  المهم اقل واحد منكم معه مايقارب 200 واخرين 300 واكثر من بداية التوصية عليه الحمد لله من تقديم الستوب وحجز نصف الربح والخيار لكم   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

النوم المكسر وشاشة الجهاز بيزغلولو العيون   أسف وللاسف العتب على الشوف 1.5277 شفتها 1.5273  سامحونا بنقطتان وابشرووو بالعوض والعوض من الله وحده بدلها 200 من الكيبل قول أمين يارب العالمين  موفقين بإذن الله جميعا

----------


## بسّام

> النوم المكسر وشاشة الجهاز بيزغلولو العيون   أسف وللاسف العتب على الشوف 1.5277 شفتها 1.5273  سامحونا بنقطتان وابشرووو بالعوض والعوض من الله وحده بدلها 200 من الكيبل قول أمين يارب العالمين  موفقين بإذن الله جميعا

 اضحكتني اضحك الله سنك 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههه

----------


## aljameel

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووووووووووك الكيبل هاهو يصل الهدف الاول 1.5275 الحمد لله   ومبروووك لمن دخل به امس او من قبل الحمد لله   المهم مراقبته الان وخاصة فيه خبر بيقولو عن الباوند 12.30  طبعا الخبر والله اعلم لايؤثر على التوصية انما الاستفاده منه   مراقبة النقطة 1.5275 + - تقريبا في حال ارتد احتمال يرتد صعودا للتصحيح فلا للاستعجال احتمال الخبر يهوي به او يصعد به ونستفيد من الصعود في حال صعد   اكررررررر لا للاستعجال كلها احتمالات فانا خوفا الخبر مع نقطة الهدف يرتد للصعود للتصحيح  واحتمال يكون الخبر يساعد على النزول فيهوي به  المهم اقل واحد منكم معه مايقارب 200 واخرين 300 واكثر من بداية التوصية عليه الحمد لله من تقديم الستوب وحجز نصف الربح والخيار لكم    والله الموفق

   المهم نسيت اذكر في حال نزل  امامه نقطتان 1.5200 تقريبا كسرها الاخرى 1.5180 تقريبا   اما يرتد من احدهم او يواصل نزول والله اعلم  المهم النقطتان تقريبا لاني على عجل اوكي   اقصد في حال ارتد من احدهم الاستفادة منهم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

للامانه الاحساس بيقول نزول دائما يحسسونا بان صعود ثم كما الحاله الحاليه للكيبل  
والله اعلم 
خارج عن التحليل

----------


## بسّام

كنج مو علي قناة البلومبرغ
شيء غريب مسئول اقتصادي ولا تنقله القناة 
فالحين ينقلوا لبرنانكي وتريشيه

----------


## ibo2000

له يا راجل مش مشكله ان شاء الله الى الهدف ... في ناس بتسكر قبل الهدف احتياط.....بس يبدو انك مش داخل معنا في الباوند هيك راح عليك

----------


## aljameel

خلاص مالكم ولا نقطة عندي  الهدف الحمد لله الاول بالتمام والكمال وعليهم كم بوسه  راحت عليكم الـ 200 نقطه  الحمد لله مايهمني هو كسر 1.5275 هذا تاكيد والله اعلم بمواصلة النزول صاعد او ماصعد بإذن الله بنشوف الهدف الثاني 1.5130  والله الموفق

----------


## ibo2000

ان شاء الله بس اليورو والاسترالي لسه معصلج

----------


## soliter

> خلاص مالكم ولا نقطة عندي  الهدف الحمد لله الاول بالتمام والكمال وعليهم كم بوسه  راحت عليكم الـ 200 نقطه  الحمد لله مايهمني هو كسر 1.5275 هذا تاكيد والله اعلم بمواصلة النزول صاعد او ماصعد بإذن الله بنشوف الهدف الثاني 1.5130   والله الموفق

  مبروك ياباشا  :015:  
بارك الله لنا ولكم يارب  :Hands:  
ولو اذن المولى لنا الى الهدف الثانى ان شاء

----------


## human2010

اخ جمييل عارف انى اثقلت عليك 
ولكن اريد خبرتك فى صفقتى 
المجنون اقصى نزول له كام؟ ثم سيرتد فانا شارى من 139.23 و الخسارة الحاليه اكتر من 300 نقطه

----------


## قناة الأمه

أخي الجميل  
هل سيصحح المجنون و يصعد الي 140.60 لاني شاريه علي الحقيقي من هذه النقطه؟ 
ما العمل برأيك؟ 
انا لم أضع استوب

----------


## aljameel

> [/size]  اخي والله من الصعب التوصية بالدخول بعد صعود او نزول   ولكن ساضع لك الخيار كالتالي اتمنى تنفيذ ما اقوله لك وللجميع ان كان للدولار فرنك او غيره  فرضا عقدك النقطة بدولار جزء عقدك على 4 او 5 عقود لكي يصبح النقطة بـ 25 او 20 سنت  فيكون الدخول بعقد لو نزل ممكن تعزز بعقد اخر وومكن تدخل بتوصية اخرى تى ماتوفرت فرصة والسوق ماشاء الله بيعطى فرص كل ساعة واقل من ذلك والله اعلم انا عملت مابضميري تنفذ ماتنفذ هذا راجع لك والخيار لك فلاتندم على فوات ربح في حال صعد وتقول لو وما ادراك مالو اووكي  صعد الله معه عقدك صغير او غيره لن تاخذ الا ماكتب الله لك   ساضع لك ستوب قريب واختار مايناسبك او وضع ماتراه مناسب لك  737/730/720/747  والله الموفق  
> [/center]

   أسف على الغلط الغير مقصود  من كثر المشاركات والتوصيات الواحد بضيع المفروض من مهتم بها يذكر بالغلط  انا اقول الستوب قريب وهو بعيد عن القرب فوق 100 نقطة المفروض احد منكم يسال  الله يهديكم المساعده مطلوبه والا لما التعب بكثر التوصيات  على العموم عفوا على الغلط  المقصود بالستوب + 100 بدل 7 تكون 8   837/830/820/847 والله الموفق

----------


## soliter

> كنج مو علي قناة البلومبرغ
> شيء غريب مسئول اقتصادي ولا تنقله القناة 
> فالحين ينقلوا لبرنانكي وتريشيه

 عادى كنج او برنانكى هيجيبوا الكيبل الارض ان شاء الله  
اقصى تصحيح لفين علشان الاستوب  :016:

----------


## بسّام

الكيبل لايستطيع اختراق 5325 والله اعلم 
المشكلة مو في الكيبل المشكلة في اليورو 
اليورو غير طبيعي ولكن الكيبل فلت بجلده من اليورو

----------


## بسّام

ان شاء الله هو ضارب 5204 اولا والله اعلم
بخصوص كنج من باب العلم بالشيء نريد معرفة مايقول فقط

----------


## aljameel

> مبروك ياباشا  
> بارك الله لنا ولكم يارب  
> ولو اذن المولى لنا الى الهدف الثانى ان شاء

   الله يبارك فيك ومبرووووك لنا جميعا الهدف الاول  بالله عليكم من متى وانا اقول له هدف 1.5275 تقريبا لا اقصد مدح لشخصي  انما اقصد  الاتجاه العام للعمله وهو ما انصح به عدم الدخول عكس الاتجاه سبب قولي الان اخوة لنا اليبقول داخل شراء بالمجنون من كذا وكذا غير من داخل شراء على الكيبل او غيره  وها انا انصحكم لا للدخول عكس الاتجاه نصيحة  والله يبعد الخسارة عن الجميع أمين يارب العالمين  والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الف الف الف مليووووووووووون مبروووووووووووك
 وعقبال اليورو لما ينزل وينتحر ان شاء الله

----------


## بسّام

اليورو الظاهر انه منتظر برنانكي اليوم عصرا لانه حيشرف اليوم ليدعم دولابه عفوا اقصد دولاره

----------


## aljameel

> اخ جمييل عارف انى اثقلت عليك 
> ولكن اريد خبرتك فى صفقتى 
> المجنون اقصى نزول له كام؟ ثم سيرتد فانا شارى من 139.23 و الخسارة الحاليه اكتر من 300 نقطه

  

> أخي الجميل  
> هل سيصحح المجنون و يصعد الي 140.60 لاني شاريه علي الحقيقي من هذه النقطه؟ 
> ما العمل برأيك؟ 
> انا لم أضع استوب

 والله يا اخوان ماني عارف اقولكم شي بامانه 
الاتجاه العام نازل لاهداف تصل به والله اعلم 134 و 133.60 
وبصراحه شايف اهداف اخرى لن اذكرها لانها حتى اللحظة غير مؤكده والله اعلم 
ولكن لعلى وعسى يصعد للتصحيح فتخف خسارتكم 
ولست متاكد من صعود للتصحيح حتى اللحظة انما الان مرتد احتمال يرتد للتصحيح 
هذا مالدي حتى اللحظة 
مجرد يتاكد لي جديد صعود او نزول سابلغ به 
والخيار لكم

----------


## human2010

طيب هل اقوم ببيع ضعف الشراء؟

----------


## aljameel

> طيب هل اقوم ببيع ضعف الشراء؟

 السؤال صعب الاجابه عليه بامانه 
اخاف اقولك بيع ويصعد يصحح واخاف اقولك لاتبيع فينزل 
الصبر جميل اذا حسابك يتحمل لعلى وعسى واذا ماتبين شي جديد سابلغ به بإذن الله 
 والله الموفق

----------


## بسّام

اغلقت 1 ظهرا مكة عند 5293  ومنتظرين الهدف 5204  ان شاء الله 
اغلاق 5 عصرا مكة تحت 5204 و 5198  فالكيبل الي الحضيض 
اما ان ضرب الاستب سواء اختراق 5325 و 5344 فأمرنا وحيلتنا الي الله 
هذا اجتهادنا

----------


## aljameel

بسام وين الاخبار الساعه 1.12  
ليكون 1.30 بدل 12.30  
تاكد اذا لديك معلومه بارك الله فيك

----------


## human2010

> السؤال صعب الاجابه عليه بامانه 
> اخاف اقولك بيع ويصعد يصحح واخاف اقولك لاتبيع فينزل 
> الصبر جميل اذا حسابك يتحمل لعلى وعسى واذا ماتبين شي جديد سابلغ به بإذن الله 
>  والله الموفق

 حسابى يتحمل نزوول اكتر من 450 نقطه على خسارتى الحاليه 
انا فى انتظارك يا اخى لرجو عدم نساينى مع مشاغل الحياه

----------


## أبو فارس

أستاذي الغالي 
تخلصت من الهدج اليورو دولار الشراء الان وباقي البيع اذا صعد كم اعمل وقف خسارة

----------


## بسّام

3:45pm  GBP  CBI Realized Sales    -1 -8  مكة 
امريكا
4:30pm  USD  Core Durable Goods Orders m/m    1.1% 1.4%   مكة
4:30pm  USD  Unemployment Claims    461K 473K  مكة 
كلمة برنانكي
5:00pm  USD  Fed Chairman Bernanke Testifies   مكة

----------


## salman123

مبرووووووووووووك اخي الجميل نجاااااااااااااح التوصيه   
والى الامام ان شاءالله ياجميل  ....  
ماهي أفضل منطقة بيع للفرنك اذا تكرمت  ,,, 
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## aljameel

حتى اللحظه والله اعلم الكيبل لايعتبر صعود تصحيحي 
التصحيح والله اعلم اما عند 345 تقريبا او 370 تقريبا يزبدو ينقصو بعض الشي والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> مبرووووووووووووك اخي الجميل نجاااااااااااااح التوصيه  
> والى الامام ان شاءالله ياجميل ....  
> ماهي أفضل منطقة بيع للفرنك اذا تكرمت ,,, 
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 الله يبارك فيك 
تقصد اي فرنك

----------


## بسّام

human2010  
الكبار قالوا المتوكّل يغلب الحسّيب 
توكل علي الله ان وصل الي  137.20 او 137  او حواليها واخرج من الشراء بخسارة وبيع 
او بيع كنظام هدج فك الشراء واترك البيع  وربنا كريم 
لانكم صبرتم اكثر من اللازم لكن قدّر الله وفيها خيرة 
كتبتها وانا متردد لكن احببت مساعدتك علي قدر استطاعتي

----------


## aljameel

المهم لو نزل الكيبل يكون تصحيح ناقص والله اعلم واكتفى بذلك 
وهدف النزول بإذن الله 15240 تقريبا  
واتوقع بهذا الشكل يصحح على خفيف ثم يهبط والله اعلم

----------


## رشدي

مساء الخيرات

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم دقائق

----------


## salman123

اقصد زوج   الدولار _  فرنك   
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## aljameel

> اقصد زوج الدولار _ فرنك  
> ولك جزيل الشكر

   اخي الدولار فرنك  شراء وليس بيع   هو نزل الان لل 824 هل اكتفى الله اعلم  الشراء من السعر الحالي او لو نزل عند 815 تقريبا او 800  المهم تعزيز في حال نزل بشرط العقد المجزاء   والهدف بإذن الله 1.0970 والله الموفق  والستوب ضع مايناسبك او نقطة الارتداد

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الخيرات

 غائب امس واليوم كل واحد دبل حسابه بيشوف حاله ولا قناعه 
هلا وغلى بالغالي منور

----------


## aljameel

أسف على نسيان اليورو بامانه افكر اني وضعت نقطة التصحيح له  وانا ذكرتها لاخ سالني بالخاص التصحيح عند 1.3520 افكر اني ذكرتها بالموضوع سامحونااااااااا  المهم المتوقع الان نزول بإذن للهدف قريب 1.3420  المهم له اهداف تصل به للـ 1.3333 وابعد من ذلك 1.3240 واحتمال تصل به للــ 1.3090/1.3000 بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## أبو فارس

> أسف على نسيان اليورو بامانه افكر اني وضعت نقطة التصحيح له  وانا ذكرتها لاخ سالني بالخاص التصحيح عند 1.3520 افكر اني ذكرتها بالموضوع سامحونااااااااا  المهم المتوقع الان نزول بإذن للهدف قريب 1.3420  المهم له اهداف تصل به للـ 1.3333 وابعد من ذلك 1.3240 واحتمال تصل به للــ 1.3090/1.3000 بإذن الله   والله الموفق

  الله يسمع منك

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6665 والله اعلم متوقع نزول لهدف بعيد بإذن الله 1.5800 انتم اما الصبر حتى بلوغ الهدف او قناعتكم المهم عقد صغير والصبر عليه  انا مرفق شارت الستوب القريب هو خط الترند الازرق وهو يمثل تقريبا 1.6710  او وضع الستوب الذي يناسبكم مجرد كسر خط الترند باللون الاصفر واغلاق يوم تحته بإذن الله للهدف  مجرد كسره نتوقع الاغلاق اليومي اوكي  اذا اخترق خط الترند الازرق يفضل البيع من اقرب نقطة للستوب الرئيسي وهو خط الترند الاحمر اختراقه سيذهب به والله اعلم للـ 1.7100 بإذن الله  فانتم من يرغب به يراقب ماذكرته    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووك لمن دخل بها والحمد لله معه مايقارب الــ 100 نقطة  المهم من دخل بها ويرغب البقاء به تقديم الستوب وحجز 20 نقطة من الربح    وتركه يسرح ويمرح اما الهدف بإذن الله او القناعه  المهم الشارت في حال لم يرفق مع المشاركة الحاليه لانه مهم بالنسبة للتوصية موضح به اهم النقاط   يرجع للمشاركة رقم 18649 وبها الشارت  والان استاذنكم لبعض الوقت  بصدق مرهق   اذا نسيت توصية ما لم اذكرها الرجاء تنبيه بها   والله الموفق

----------


## بسّام

حلمت ان الكيبل بين 4970 و 5010 الحلم تبع اليوم ونادرا مااحلم

----------


## aljameel

> الله يسمع منك

 ابوفارس انت من سالني عن اليورو  ونسيتني اضع نقطة التصحيح  بإذن الله للهدف واكثر لاتخاف نازل إن شاء الله  نصيحة لاتلحق سعر مره ثانيه اما تدخل من البدايه والا الفرص بالكوم  موفق بإذن الله   لاتعزززززز تطمع خليك بما معك اوكي

----------


## aljameel

> حلمت ان الكيبل بين 4970 و 5010 الحلم تبع اليوم ونادرا مااحلم

 بإذن الله يتحقق حلمك 
بصراحه شايف هدف له بإذن الله 1.4880\90 ولست متاكد منه انما بس ينزل يتضح اكثر والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

أستااااااااااااااااذنكم للراحه مرهق موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

يا مسهل الاحوال يااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## soliter

انتباه الملكى مدى اشاره صعود بقوه 
اذا الكيبل نزول

----------


## 1عبدالله

:Good:  

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبرووووووووووووك لمن دخل به اعطى فرصة حتى استوب 4 نقاط  المهم من دخل به لاخوف منه بإذن الله لهدفه المهم تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول + السبريد  ووضع رجل على رجل ‘ن شاء الله لاهدافه   وللمعلوميه له هدف بإذن الله 1.0900 / 1.0980 / 1.1000والله اعلم مجرد يخترق 1.0702 بيواصل لاهدافه بإذن الله  المهم من دخل به لايستعجل بجنى الربح تقديم الستوب عند وصوله للهدف الاول بإذن الله + حجز جزء من الربح  اتوقع من دخل به بستوب صغير جدا لايتجاوز 15 نقطة والان بتقدمو الستوب لنقطة الدخول ( مثل شعبي اما غنات الذيب ولافقره )  والله الموفق     اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبرووووك لمن دخل به والحمد لله اعططى فرصة بالدخول حتى استوب 4 نقاط   بإذن الله للهدف ومتوقع والله اعلم كسر 8788 بسهوله  المهم من دخل به تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول + السبيرد  لا للاستعجال بجني الربح اتمنى لكم وافر الربح  والله الموفق     اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبرووووك لمن دخل به والحمد لله وبالذات عبدالله كان زعلاني علي مبروووووووووك لك ياعبد وفالك المليون والمليار قول امين يارب العالمينبإذن الله 89.40 بيكسرها ومتوقع والله اعلم كسرها   ولا اهدافه بإذن الله والله اعلم لاخوف منه  المهم تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول + السبريد والله الموفق  ومن حبي لكم بالربح الوفير اتمنى الصبر عليهم حتى القناعة لا للاستعجال بجني الربح والخيار لكم  بالنهاية انا مجتهد اصيب واخطى  والله يرزقكم من واسع فضله أمين يارب العالمين
> [/center]

   :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## soliter

> انتباه الملكى مدى اشاره صعود بقوه 
> اذا الكيبل نزول

 اقترب الكيبل من اللو وسجل
1.5274 على شمعه الساعه الحاليه 
 ولكنه ارتد مره اخرى اعتقد ان اليورو هو الى معوق نزول الكيبل حتى الان 
حد يشوف لينا حل مع اليورو ده  :016:

----------


## بسّام

5 دقائق علي خبر الكيبل واغلاق ساعة تحت 5279 (الحالية او التي تليها) يعتبر انتهي من اللف والدوران وعلوم زينة والله اعلم................ وزينة اخت نحول

----------


## 1عبدالله

الحمد لله له كل الشكر والثناء 
ياجميل الفوركس اشتكى منك للبنك الدولى

----------


## بسّام

الخبر ايجابي جدا للكيبل 
لكن ليس له قيمة ولن نعيره اي اهتمام
لان الكيبل نزول ويحتاج زقة والزقات جاية من امريكا خبرين وبرنانكي امريكا الزقة حاصلة حاصلة وطرقها كثيرة

----------


## بسّام

> ان شاء الله

 ان شاء الله

----------


## ibo2000

استاذ بسام الى اين اول هدف للباوند؟؟

----------


## بسّام

5204 اولا و 5198  واكثر انا متوقع ان اشاهد ال 5000 في الكيبل اليوم والله اعلم ولا تفكروا تشتروه  ويهمنا ان تغلق الساعة الحالية تحت 5279  
بدأ يرتجف الكيبل من الاخبار الامريكية وبلاويها

----------


## ibo2000

بارك الله فيك ان شاء الله الى الهبوط

----------


## بسّام

نتيجة الخبرين والساعة 5 برنانكي وحيفرشوا الكيبل فرش اليوم طبعا بإتفاق مسبق مع بريطانيا 
خبر جيد وخبر سيء ونازل غصبا عنه 
 8:30am  USD  Core Durable Goods Orders m/m   -0.6%  1.1% 1.4%   
 8:30am  USD  Unemployment Claims   496K  461K 473K

----------


## بسّام

ارجوكم لاتفكروا في شراء الكيبل اليوم تكفون لاتشترون ولا من 5150 لاتشترون

----------


## بسّام

وازيدكم ان اغلقت الساعة الحالية تحت 5266  حتنبسطوا اخر انبساط منه ان شاء الله

----------


## mohd ali

شباب اليورو ين بيع ولا انتظر وشكرا

----------


## بسّام

انا اليوم ابي اشوف ال 5000  في الكيبل اذا اراد الله

----------


## بسّام

وبرنانكي حيكمل الناقص بعد ربع ساعة

----------


## aljameel

سامحوناااااا نمت ساعتين تسوى 20 ساعه  
أسف على التاخير ولكن بامانه كنت مرهق  
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

وين رايح ياليورو تبي تنزل بالطيب احسبها على كيفك  نازل يعني نازل بإذن الله  لاخووووووووووووووووف منه بإذن الله  مجرد يكسر 1.3442 هاتشوفو العجب إن شاء الله قولو يارب

----------


## ibo2000

صح النوم يا استاذ مروان مبروك الاهداف والربح 
بس يورو استرالي ضرب

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الدنيا بتشتى تلللج فى الاسكندرية هنا بمصر
 اللهم ارضى عنا وادخلنا الجنه يارب
 ووفقنا فى كل خطواتنا وارحم موتى المسلمين
 الله اكبر الله اكبر

----------


## ibo2000

لوين اول هدف لليورو؟

----------


## janoubi

صح النوم يا حلو
انت نايم والباوند عم يعمل عمايل ؟ قوم اشرب فنجان قهوة وصحصح واتحفنا بلحنك الجميل

----------


## بسّام

نوم العوافي 
اكمل المسيرة مع الشباب الحلوين وانا اريد اخذ ساعة راحة مع الشكر الجزيل لك وللاخوة جميعا

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اتفضل يا بسام

----------


## ibo2000

مبرووووووك الاهداف يا استاذ بسام

----------


## soliter

> وازيدكم ان اغلقت الساعة الحالية تحت 5266 حتنبسطوا اخر انبساط منه ان شاء الله

  تمام اغلاق الساعه تحت الرقم المطلوب  بص بقى ياباشا انا هخلى الهدف مفتوح على متخلص انت مع الكيبل نزول وابقى قول اقفل  ( امزح طبعا)

----------


## memofx

*انا اغلق البيع اخى بسام على ربح 50 نقطه الحمدلله
هل سيرتفع ام سيستمر فى الهبوط ؟؟
وهل ادخل الان ام انتظر وشكرا*

----------


## mohd ali

ياشباب شو رأيكم باليورو ين انا بايع والحمدالله مرابحة كويسة انتظر  ممكن ينزل ولا ابيع وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار كندي والله اعلم  هذا شارت للدولار كندي قبل النوم كنت عامله قبل كم ساعة  المهم انا اقصد اضعكم امام الفرص كيف يتم اقتناص الدخول وغيره واضعكم امام اهدافه في حال توفقنا به  والله اعلم على الاسبوعي دبل بوتوم  الدبل بوتوم الاسبوعي بالغالب نسبة تحقيق اهدافه عالية بالنادر لايصدق اوكي فنسبة الصح 90للـ95% ولن ابالغ اذا ماقلت ممكن 1 او 2 % نسبة عدم تحقيق هدفه او على اقل نصف الهدف والله اعلم اجتهاد والتوفيق من الله سبحانه وتعالى  طبعا انا من قبل موصي وتقريبا نفس الشارت كدبل بوتوم غير الدبل بوتوم متكون نموذج اخر صعب شرحه الان بيقول صاعد للـ 1.0900 + - تقريبا من غير اهداف اليوتيه ورقميه وكلاسيكيه وترندات ولست مبالغ انما ارى به انفجار والله اعلم  الاسبوع الماضي ذكرت في حال كسر 1.0461 بيدخل بموجه هابطة على المدى القريب وتوقعت بان ينزل للـ 1.0360 تقريبا طبعا بنيت النقطة على توقع بان تكون نهاية الموجه خط ترند على اليومي والاسبوعي نهايتها  خط الترند الذي اقصده هو بالشارت باللون الموفي المهم الدبل بوتوم لا يلغى الابكسر خط الترند باللون الاصفر الاهداف كما ذكرت بالتوصية والهدف الاخر هو خط الترند باللون الازرق انا تقريبا واضعه بالشارت 1.750/760  المهم مجرد اختراق خط الترند باللون الازرق او اغلاق يوم ولتاكيد افضل اغلاق اسبوعي  المهم توقعو اهدافه بإذن الله احد القمم التي واضع عليها دوائرباللون البرتقالي اختراق احدها توقعو الاخرى والله اعلم  طبعا الشارت انا المرفقه على الاسبوعي وهو نفسه لو عملته على اليومي نفس النقاط  اربطو التوصية التى وضعتها اليوم صباحا اوو مساء البارح مع الحالي  بالنهاية هو اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى   ولكن اتوقع والله اعلم له انفجار مدوي بحكم علاقته بابترول وغيره وهذا احساس مع معطيات وضعتكم امامها   لا يعني معنى كلامي تكبير عقودكم انما مراقبة المعطيات التي ذكرتها واذا ما استجد جديد بإذن الله سابلغ به اول باول  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا المهم من يدخل به عمل نفس الشارت على الاسبوعي واليومي ومراقبته

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   كم ذكرت بالتوصية عليه الاولى القبل هذه اليوم الصباح   الهدف بإذن الله 1.0640 كم وصل الان   مبروووووك لمن دخل به وبستوب لايتجاوز 4 نقاط الحمد لله  وهذه ارفقتها لكم اليوم تكمله لا اهدافه الابعد بإذن الله لم يسألني عنه احد  حتى مشاهدة الشارت 10 لاغير   متعنى برفع التوصية لكم حتى احسركم عليها لان لم تعطوها اهتمام   ولو سالني الان احد لن اجيب الا لمن داخل بها من البداية  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الحمد لله بستوب 4 نقاط الحمد لله توفقنا به  مبرووووووووووك الاسترالي دولار الحمد لله الان قريب من الهدف 8810  المهم انا ذكرت هدفه بإذن الله 8800 تقريبا   وذكرت في حال كسر 8788 متوقع له نزول بإذن الله والمجال مفتوح له للـ 8340 بالنزول والله اعلم  المهم من دخل به مبروك له ويراقب ماذكر اذا اراد البقاء ويرجع للتوصية عليه الحمد لله معه مايقارب 140 نقطة في حال رغب بالبقاء بعد كسر 8788 تقديم الستوب وحجز نصف الربح  والخيار له بجني الربح بقناعته  بامانه تعبت وانا ارفع كل من يهمه من دخل به يرفع التوصية  والله الموفق

----------


## heidar elselehdar

اخى ابو مروان ينفع ابيع اليورو من هنا و لو كان اين اضع الاستوب لوز

----------


## aljameel

> نوم العوافي 
> اكمل المسيرة مع الشباب الحلوين وانا اريد اخذ ساعة راحة مع الشكر الجزيل لك وللاخوة جميعا

  
وين رايح ياعم تتركني لوحدي بوقت الذروة  
اتمنى تبقى معنا ولو ساعة اذا وقتك يسمح 
بصراحة نقاطك ذهب لا غناء عنها

----------


## ibo2000

بارك الله فيك الحمد لله استفدنا كثير من الاسترالي دولار .... لكن ما هي نظرتك الان للاسترالي يورو ..هو ارتفع 100 نقطة بسبب نزول الاسترالي وثبات اليورو

----------


## بسّام

تحت امرك

----------


## aljameel

> اخى ابو مروان ينفع ابيع اليورو من هنا و لو كان اين اضع الاستوب لوز

 اخي لا انصحك مجرد ارى فرصه ساضعها بإذن الله لليورو وغيره

----------


## بسّام

انا ابي اعرف صاحب المجنون هل سكر الشراء وباع ام لا لانه يهمني امره

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل انا ذكرت هدفه القريب بإذن الله 1.5240 تقريبا  
لطش 3 نقاط بيرجعهم غصب عنه وفوقهم 100 إن شاء الله 
قولو يارب

----------


## lionofegypt2020

يااارب

----------


## بسّام

ننتظر 5222 ان شاء الله فبل كسر 5200

----------


## janoubi

يعني ممكن البيع من الاسعار الحالية استاذي ؟

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> اخي لا انصحك مجرد ارى فرصه ساضعها بإذن الله لليورو وغيره

 اتفقنا سوف انتظر نصيحتك بخصوص اليورو دولار 
بارك الله فيك يا أخى

----------


## بسّام

جلسة برنانكي شغالة وليست خدامة

----------


## بسّام

ممكن تبيع من 5280 والاستب 5317 تلتزم فيه

----------


## أبو محمد.

اخي الجميل عندي بيع باوند من5410 اين اضع الهدف المناسب وبارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

اليورو استرالي يا انا غلط ياهو 
قلب مخي انا موصي عليه شراء ثم حولت التوصية لبيع من اقرب نقطة لل 1.5268 
الان الاخ بعد اختراقه لل 1.5273 قلب صعود 
حيرني معه  
انسوه ماني فاضي له  
للنسياااااااااااااااااان بالوقت الحالي

----------


## janoubi

تسلملي عينك بسام باشا بالفعل بعت من 5282 والاتكال على الله
انت اعمل همّة وخليه ينزل بسرعة عندي شغل

----------


## soliter

> جلسة برنانكي شغالة وليست خدامة

  حلوه 
الكيبل يترنح عاوزله شخـــــــــــ :Angry Smile: تـــه  يروح عند عزيزه الزيزه

----------


## ibo2000

> اليورو استرالي يا انا غلط ياهو 
> قلب مخي انا موصي عليه شراء ثم حولت التوصية لبيع من اقرب نقطة لل 1.5268 
> الان الاخ بعد اختراقه لل 1.5273 قلب صعود 
> حيرني معه  
> انسوه ماني فاضي له  
> للنسياااااااااااااااااان بالوقت الحالي

  
مش مشكلة السبب مش منك من اليورو مستحي ينزل  باينته اليوم مريض  :Big Grin:  :016:

----------


## aljameel

اهل الدولار فرنك بيجي الدور عليه إن شاء الله ونفس الشي لاهل اليورو  
الصبر جميل كل تاخيرها فيها خير إن شاء الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

يا مسهل الاحوال يارب يا ابو مروان اهو منتظرين ربنا يكرم يارب

----------


## aljameel

شباب سامحونا عندي مشوار ضروري 10 لل 15 دقيقه تحملونا بروح وارجع لكم

----------


## بسّام

الله كريم 
احنا في اول السوق الامريكي والسوق راح يشتغل علي ودنه بس يبي صبر 
هل تظنوا السوق ينطبق هذا القول عليه .......ياطخه يا اكسر مخه 
السوق له مداعباته وقفشاته وهي نفسية وعصبية

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اتفضل يا ابو مروان 
ايوة يا بسام فعلا  عندك حق والنفسيه مهمة جداا
وربنا يكرمنا يارب ونوصل لاهدافنا فى اسرع وقت باذن الرحمن

----------


## 10001

> اليورو استرالي يا انا غلط ياهو 
> قلب مخي انا موصي عليه شراء ثم حولت التوصية لبيع من اقرب نقطة لل 1.5268 
> الان الاخ بعد اختراقه لل 1.5273 قلب صعود 
> حيرني معه  
> انسوه ماني فاضي له  
> للنسياااااااااااااااااان بالوقت الحالي

    :Cry Smile:

----------


## human2010

> انا ابي اعرف صاحب المجنون هل سكر الشراء وباع ام لا لانه يهمني امره

 للاسف لسه مقفلتش حاجة 
كان عندلى محاضرات فى الجامعه ولسه راجع حالا هل الكلام لسه سارى؟

----------


## بسّام

سيكون السوق في حالة ركود بعض الشيء الي ان يتم الانتهاء من جلسة الاستجواب التي يعقدها الكونجرس مع برنانكي ليضع لهم التصورات المستقبلية للاقتصاد الامريكي

----------


## بسّام

> للاسف لسه مقفلتش حاجة 
> كان عندلى محاضرات فى الجامعه ولسه راجع حالا هل الكلام لسه سارى؟

 الان صعب ولا اريد توريطك لان المجنون يطلع 50 و70 نقطة زي سلام عليكم
ولكن اتركه وعندما تحين الفرصة سيخبرك ابو مروان ان استطاع

----------


## lionofegypt2020

هبوط الداو جونز بشكل كبير جدا فى الافتتاح

----------


## بسّام

لن يكون هناك لوات ولا هايات الا بعد الانتهاء من الجلسة والاسئلة المطروحة عليه وحيطول

----------


## aljameel

اخواني مضطر ان اذهب لامر ما ارجو معذرتي وساحاول ارجع باسرع وقت ممكن   احتمال ساعة تزيد تنقص سامحونااااااا ارجو معذرتي  المهم ساضع لكم فكرة كيف يصحح المجنون واليورو ين بإذن الله نتوفق بها  لمعرفة التصحيح   المجنون رسم فيبو من الهاي 139.20 للـ للو الذي يعمله تكون نقطة التصحيح عند 38% ومنها يرتد لهدف 161% قابله لل 200% وكلما نزل تتوقع النسب التي تليها ونفس الشي لليورو ين رسم فيبو من الهاي 122.60 للـ الو الذي يعمله اذا وصل تقربيا للـ 38% متوقع منها يرت  فانتم راقبوهم وهكذا  مجرد وصلهم لل 38% هذا تصحيح ولو صعدو لل50% او قريب منها لا ضرر والله اعلم ولكن المهمه 38% والله اعلم  وبإذن الله لاخوف منهم لاهدافهم بإذن الله  ومتوقع والله اعلم ابعد من اهدافهم  وسامحوناااااااااااااااااااااااا   غصب عني بروح ولكن لت اتاخر اكثر من ساعة ارجو معذرتي  الكيبل واليورو للنزول والصبر عليهم لاخوف منهم بإذن الله

----------


## BRUFEN

ياليت با أبو مروان لما ترجع بالسلامه إن شاء الله 
تشوف كيف الطريقة في اليورو أسترالي أنا فيه
الآن فهل أكمل معه ولا أطلع منه

----------


## بسّام

اوباما حضر الجلسة الان ويصافح الجميع

----------


## بسّام

واخذ مقعده ويلقي كلمته الان

----------


## بسّام

برنانكي + اوباما = قوة للدولار

----------


## بسّام

في عهد قرين سبان الرئيس السابق للفدرالي عند استجوابه من قبل الكونجرس لم اشاهد الرئيس السابق بوش يحضر جلسات الاستجواب اليوم شيء غريب فعلا 
ومركز علي ان الصحة تشمل جميع الامريكيين ومركّز عليها بشكل قوي ,  ثم بدأ في الوظائف
وانتهت كلمة اوباما والاستجواب شغال وليس سواق

----------


## medameda

معلش يعنى الاسترلينى ين ممكن يكمل نزول تانى ولا الى صعود اجيبونى للضرورة لو سمحتم

----------


## soliter

اعتقد اكتفى الكيبل من فاصل التصحيحعند النقطه 1.5302 والعوده الى مسلسل الهبوط

----------


## بسّام

اي عملة مرتبطة بالدولار (مباشرة) نزول
وهي كيبل ويورو واسترالي ونيوزلندي فقط عملات مباشرة  
كندي و ين و فرنك غير مباشرة عكسهم

----------


## بسّام

المجنون نزول

----------


## بسّام

الاسترليني نزول

----------


## medameda

> المجنون نزول

 اشكرك بشدة

----------


## بسّام

> اشكرك بشدة

 العفو

----------


## mohd ali

نشكر يارب نزول

----------


## بسّام

لازال الاستجواب شغال

----------


## بسّام

الكيبل نازل وممكن تشوفوا 4800بكره ان شاء الله فيكم صبر استباتكم عند كسر 5344 بالضبط واتركوه

----------


## أبو محمد.

> الاسترليني نزول

 كم اقصى حد للهبوط للباوند

----------


## بسّام

> كم اقصى حد للهبوط للباوند

 العلم عند الله

----------


## بسّام

اليورو مو عاجبني طلع 46 نقطة خلال هذه الساعة

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
ساموحنااااا على التاخير

----------


## wrwaleed

السلام عليكم 
اخي بسام ايه موضوع اليورو ماشي عكس البوند
لو تسمح تسحلبنا اخر تصحيح له والاستوب
زي ما حسبتلنا استوب البوند
ولك تحياتي

----------


## solo90515

اليور هل سيتابع هبوط ام غير الموجة

----------


## aljameel

لاخوف نازلين بإذن الله  اليورو هاتشوفو العجب إن شاء الله  وهاتقولو قال ابومروان   بإذن الله اهداف تسعدكم وتعوض صبركم   والحمد لله الكل رابح منه لما الخوف منه  هذا صعود اعتباطي لاغير بسبب الاخبار والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## solo90515

هلا بو مروان الحمد لله عالسلامة ايش رايك باليورو دولار
جزاك الله الخير

----------


## بسّام

مبروك النزول والحلسة مستمرة
خدعوا الناس

----------


## الماس

السلام عليكم
اخوي الجميل ايش رايك باليورو ين 
اختك الماس

----------


## بسّام

ابو مروان ترا الليلة حتناوب وفكنا من الزرقات

----------


## BRUFEN

اي يورو يا أبوران

----------


## wrwaleed

وعليك السلام ابو مروان 
ولكم باك 
وفي انتظار نظرتك لليورو

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  ايش رايكم شايف اهداف لليورو ين بصدق ماني مصدق لم يتبقى الا التاكيد بإذن الله طبعا غير الاهداف التي ذكرتها   مجرد تتاكد سابلغكم بها بإذن الله  موفقين بإذن الله  لو موخايف تحسب علي لذكرت لكم عن اليورو وكل مايتعلق باليورو   لم يتبقى الا التاكيد فقط وبإذن الله تتاكد  الصبر جميل هو بس يكسر 1.3340 ب الله تدبلو حسابتكم منه  قولو يارب ياكريم  كيف خففت عليكم  مو احسن

----------


## دولاراتي

> لازال الاستجواب شغال

 اشكرك بشدة على تلك المتابعة
 اين تتابعه؟؟

----------


## بسّام

قناة بلومبرغ

----------


## BRUFEN

طيب اليورو ين يا أبو مروان توصيه جديده ولا قديمه
يعني ندخل ولا راحت علينا

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر مبروووووووك الكيبل والمجنون عقبال اليورو واتباعه يارب وللخير بقية بإذن الله وتوفيقه قولو يارب   المهم كما ذكرت اليوم يهمنا بالكيبل نقطتان   النقاط تقريبا 1.5200 و 1.5180  في حال لم تكسر ممكن الاستفادة من احدهم والله اعلم  المهم لا للاستعجال  كسر 1.5179 للهاوية بإذن الله  مالم تكسر نراقب وعدم استعجال استغلال ما ذكر للمتمكن حتى الاستفاده منه بإذن الله  من لا يرغب يضع رجل على رجل والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## بسّام

استأذنكم الان لاني مرهق جدا واللقاء صباحا ان شاء الله وكنت اريد ان انتظر الي الاغلاق حتي اعطيكم نقاط الكيبل لتلعبوا عليها الي العاشرة صباحا ولكن منتهي والبركة في اخي ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> هلا بو مروان الحمد لله عالسلامة ايش رايك باليورو دولار
> جزاك الله الخير

  قول يارب طبعا خوالي من سوريا بتكرم والله اعلم اذا انت بائع من فوق كما ذكرت بالتوصية امس  اقولك حط رجل على رجل بإذن الله تدعي لي   المهم وضع الستوب على نقطة الدخول +السبريد  لاتفكير بذلك إن شاء الله يسعدكم والصبر جميل  وهذا الكلام للجميع اما من دخل بغير التوصية لا اتحمل مسؤلية دخوله حسابه بيتحمل لا خوف بإذن الله  موفق بإذن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

يا مسهل الاحوال ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
اللهم لك الحمد والشكررر ياااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## heidar elselehdar

ابو مروان انا عارف انك خايف على اموالنا بس انا عندى سؤال شخصى و ارجو من الاخوة ان لا يعتبرها توصية
انا اشعر ان اليورو دولار سوف يهبط و حسابى يتحمل خسارة 150 نقطة و اريد ان اضع امر بيع على السعر الحالى و وقف 100 و اذا ارتفع 50 نقطة اضع امر بيع ثانى و وقف 50 نقطة و كلاهما بهدف 100 نقطة
اى فى حالة الخسارة تكون اجمالى 150 نقطة بما يساوى 1.5 فى المائة من رأس المال و فى حالة الربح يكون 250 نقطة اي ما يساوي 2.5 فى المئة من راس المال
فما رأيك

----------


## aljameel

سامحونا لم ارى مشاركاتكم  
متابع لكم العملات الرجاء الصبر على الاسئله

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين والله اعلم  الصعود الحالي لم يكن صعود تصحيحي انما كون موجه صغرى هابطة  بـ 5 غيار اووووكي فيهم اثنين ريوس هذه موجه جديده الان تكونت والله اعلم تاكيدها بكسر اللو الحالي والله اعلم  يالله افرحو يا اهل اليورو ين  طبعا غير موجتنا السابقه الهابطة   اوكي مجرد ينتهي من الموجه الحاليه الجديده يصعد ليصحح الموجه على المدى المتوسط الهابطة والله اعلم  بإذن الله اهدافه تسركم وتسعدكم قولو يارب  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## khaledraouf

السلام عليكم حسابى بة 91 دولار وكان امس67 وبفضل الله ثم توصيات اخى الجميل وصلت لهذا الرقم من بيع اليورو دولار  عندنا حاليا مطر ورعد وبرق أسال الله ان يعوض الجميع ويوفق ويرزق اخى الجميل  اللهم أمين

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان انا عارف انك خايف على اموالنا بس انا عندى سؤال شخصى و ارجو من الاخوة ان لا يعتبرها توصية
> انا اشعر ان اليورو دولار سوف يهبط و حسابى يتحمل خسارة 150 نقطة و اريد ان اضع امر بيع على السعر الحالى و وقف 100 و اذا ارتفع 50 نقطة اضع امر بيع ثانى و وقف 50 نقطة و كلاهما بهدف 100 نقطة
> اى فى حالة الخسارة تكون اجمالى 150 نقطة بما يساوى 1.5 فى المائة من رأس المال و فى حالة الربح يكون 250 نقطة اي ما يساوي 2.5 فى المئة من راس المال
> فما رأيك

 جزء عقدك نصيحة  
حتى اللحظه والله اعلم اليورو بنزول لاهداف تسعد لم يتبقى الا كسر 1.3340 
وبإذن الله بيكسره 
شوف اليورو ين بعقد صغيرون ممن المجزء وهكذا  
والله يرزقك 
المغامرات لاتنفع خذها نصيحة وما فيه شي جزم 
واذا فلوسك زائده المساكين اولى وانا اولهم  
الله يزيدك ولكن النجاح حلوووووووو 
وبعض المرات مكسب كبير بدون طعم وهو المجازفه

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم حسابى بة 91 دولار وكان امس67 وبفضل الله ثم توصيات اخى الجميل وصلت لهذا الرقم من بيع اليورو دولار  عندنا حاليا مطر ورعد وبرق أسال الله ان يعوض الجميع ويوفق ويرزق اخى الجميل  اللهم أمين

  
جزاك الله خير 
والله يرزقك من واسع فضله
والفضل لله وحده وهي توافيق من رب العالمين ما انا الا سبب 
المهم شوقتنا للمطر الله يرزقكم إن شاء الله سقيا خير تعم مصر والمسلمين اجمعين

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> جزء عقدك نصيحة  
> حتى اللحظه والله اعلم اليورو بنزول لاهداف تسعد لم يتبقى الا كسر 1.3340 
> وبإذن الله بيكسره 
> شوف اليورو ين بعقد صغيرون ممن المجزء وهكذا  
> والله يرزقك 
> المغامرات لاتنفع خذها نصيحة وما فيه شي جزم 
> واذا فلوسك زائده المساكين اولى وانا اولهم  
> الله يزيدك ولكن النجاح حلوووووووو 
> وبعض المرات مكسب كبير بدون طعم وهو المجازفه

  لم افهمك جيدا يا اخى تقصد الن البيع من السعر الحالى يعتبر مغامرة غير محسوبة اى ان هناك احتمال كبير ان يرتد السعر اكثر من 100 نقطة و الافضل انتظار التاكيد عند اختراق 13440
هل انا كدة فاهم صح

----------


## khaledraouf

> جزاك الله خير 
> والله يرزقك من واسع فضله
> والفضل لله وحده وهي توافيق من رب العالمين ما انا الا سبب 
> المهم شوقتنا للمطر الله يرزقكم إن شاء الله سقيا خير تعم مصر والمسلمين اجمعين

 اللهم أمين ويرزق الجميع يارب

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين والله اعلم   الصعود الحالي لم يكن صعود تصحيحي انما كون موجه صغرى هابطة  بـ 5 غيار اووووكي فيهم اثنين ريوس هذه موجه جديده الان تكونت والله اعلم تاكيدها بكسر اللو الحالي والله اعلم  يالله افرحو يا اهل اليورو ين  طبعا غير موجتنا السابقه الهابطة   اوكي مجرد ينتهي من الموجه الحاليه الجديده يصعد ليصحح الموجه على المدى المتوسط الهابطة والله اعلم  بإذن الله اهدافه تسركم وتسعدكم قولو يارب   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر الهدف الحالي لليورو ين 119.40 تقريبا كسر 119.30 مزيد من الهبوط انا بتكلم عن اهداف حاليه الاهداف الرئيسه التي ذكرتها بالتوصية عليه كما هي   موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## hakeemhf

> استأذنكم الان لاني مرهق جدا واللقاء صباحا ان شاء الله وكنت اريد ان انتظر الي الاغلاق حتي اعطيكم نقاط الكيبل لتلعبوا عليها الي العاشرة صباحا ولكن منتهي والبركة في اخي ابو مروان

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> لم افهمك جيدا يا اخى تقصد الن البيع من السعر الحالى يعتبر مغامرة غير محسوبة اى ان هناك احتمال كبير ان يرتد السعر اكثر من 100 نقطة و الافضل انتظار التاكيد عند اختراق 13440
> هل انا كدة فاهم صح

 اخي اقصد بيع اليورو ين والستوب الهاي الحالي 120.54 
المهم راقبه وتوكل على الله المهم عقد صغير  
اوكي موفق بإذن الله 
السعر الحالي 119.92 
محاولة اقتناصه في حال صعد يكون افضل واذا عقدك صغير من السعر الحالي

----------


## aljameel

راقب اخي ولا تستعجل محاولة اقتناصه باصغر ستوب
والله يرزقك

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل السعر الحالي 1.5204 مراقبته وعدم استعجال  الكيبل للامانه النقطة تقريبا بالتمام 1.5202 والله اعلم  لا للاستعجال المراقبه اولا والتاكد الله يسعدكم  النقطة الثانيه 1.5183 والله اعلم  الاهم 1.5179 بكسرها للهاوية بإذن الله اووووكي   وللمعلومية والله اعلم اقرب للنزول من الصعود انما احتمال يرتد ونستفيد  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

هاهو اليورو كابس بسرعة ليموزين المهم لايكون سواق بنغالي دوووووووووووس ياليورو الناس جالسه بتتحسر على الارباح لو دخلو غيرك  إن شاء الله ربي بيعوض صبرهم  دوووووووووووس يالسكب

----------


## wrwaleed

السلام عليكم 
ما شاء الله عيلك يا  ابو مروان انت وبسام
اللهم  زهدم علما

----------


## aljameel

اليوم اشتغلت لكم شات تستاهلوووووووووو

----------


## go.link

اخى الكريم الجميل  
انا من زمان متابع معك ولكن فى صمت 
انا مضطر امشى دلوقتى 
وعندى صفقتين 
الاولى على الكيبل بيع من 5272
والحمد لله ربحانه بفضل الله ثم تحليلك وتوصياتك الروعه 
والثانيه بيع على اليورو ين من سعر 199.97
والحمد لله ربحانه وفى طريقها للهدف القريب الذى حددته 199.40
والستوب الهاي الحالي 120.54 
بماذا تنصحنى اخى الكريم 
خصوصا ان الكيبل اخترق مستوى 5200 
ما توقعك للخطوات القادمه  للكيبل واليورو ين ان شاء الله تعالى  
تقبل خالص تحياتى

----------


## ibo2000

ان شاء الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

يااااااااااااااااااااااارب يا يورووووووووووووووو

----------


## BRUFEN

بحثت عن توصية اليورو ين أبو مروان وما حصلتها 
كم الهدف الله لا يهينك

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> اخي اقصد بيع اليورو ين والستوب الهاي الحالي 120.54 
> المهم راقبه وتوكل على الله المهم عقد صغير  
> اوكي موفق بإذن الله 
> السعر الحالي 119.92 
> محاولة اقتناصه في حال صعد يكون افضل واذا عقدك صغير من السعر الحالي

  يا اخى انا لم افتح شارت اليورو ين فى حياتى و لا اعرف عنه شئ و لم اتابع حركته اما اليورو دولار فاتعامل معه منذ ان دخلت فى عالم الفوركس و لذلك افضل ان انتظر فرصة عليه حتى لو تأخرت 
المثل يقول اللى تعرفه احسن من اللى ماتعرفهوش

----------


## aljameel

> استأذنكم الان لاني مرهق جدا واللقاء صباحا ان شاء الله وكنت اريد ان انتظر الي الاغلاق حتي اعطيكم نقاط الكيبل لتلعبوا عليها الي العاشرة صباحا ولكن منتهي والبركة في اخي ابو مروان

 جمل الله حالك يابسام ماقصرت بارك الله فيك
نام على شأن تكون مصحح نبي نحلب العملات حلب بالنقطة

----------


## go.link

> بحثت عن توصية اليورو ين أبو مروان وما حصلتها 
> كم الهدف الله لا يهينك

 ابو مروان قال ان الهدف القريب ان شاء الله 119.40 
وقال انو لو كسر 119.30
ان شاء الله بيكمل هبوط 
 والستوب الهاي الحالي 120.54 
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## lionofegypt2020

هنحلبوهم نقطة نقطة يا ابو مروان هههههههههههههه
ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> بحثت عن توصية اليورو ين أبو مروان وما حصلتها 
> كم الهدف الله لا يهينك

 طبعا الاهداف الرئيسه بإذن الله 119/118.50\60
ولكن للامانه اتوقع ابعد من ذلك والله اعلم 
بإذن الله تسركم وتسعدكم
ونتابع ونراقب والله يرزقنا جميعا متى ما رأيت جديد سابلغ به اول باول بإذن الله المهم اكون على الجهاز 
موفق اخي بإذن الله

----------


## شـــروق

أخي جميل  
والمجنون ماذا عنه الآن ؟؟؟ 
وشكرا لك ,,,

----------


## BRUFEN

> ابو مروان قال ان الهدف القريب ان شاء الله 119.40 
> وقال انو لو كسر 119.30
> ان شاء الله بيكمل هبوط 
>  والستوب الهاي الحالي 120.54 
> تقبل تحياتى

 الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي ما قصرت والله يكتب الخير للجميع يارب

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الكريم الجميل  
> انا من زمان متابع معك ولكن فى صمت 
> انا مضطر امشى دلوقتى 
> وعندى صفقتين 
> الاولى على الكيبل بيع من 5272
> والحمد لله ربحانه بفضل الله ثم تحليلك وتوصياتك الروعه 
> والثانيه بيع على اليورو ين من سعر 199.97
> والحمد لله ربحانه وفى طريقها للهدف القريب الذى حددته 199.40
> والستوب الهاي الحالي 120.54 
> ...

 اخي انا تتابع او تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول وحجز جزء من الربح بالذات الكيبل
واليور ين تقديم الستوب لنقطة دخولك+السبريد
اذا رغبت بالبقاء
او تتابع او تجني ربحك
والله يرزقك

----------


## SiLenT HeLL

اخي العزيز aljameel  عندي شراء الباوند ين 136.70  هل ممكن يرتد للاعلى  تحليلك لو سمحت  جزاك الله خير

----------


## The Black Death

*الله يخرب بيت اليورو وسنينه  
العملات كلها نزلت فى حدود 300 نقطة وه واقفللى فى مكانة بقاله يومين 
يا مسهل الحال يا رب ده طلع عينى اليورو ده*

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم كم ممكن يرتد الباوند دولار لفوق حتى نبيع يعني افضل نقطة للبيع

----------


## SiLenT HeLL

شاهد متشبع بيع مارأيك في الارتداد الى اعلى

----------


## aljameel

> أخي جميل  
> والمجنون ماذا عنه الآن ؟؟؟ 
> وشكرا لك ,,,

 المجنون مو راضي يعقل  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر والحمد لله ومبرووووووووووك للجميع  حتى اللحظة محقق بتوفيق الله هدفان من اهدافه 135.60 و 135  الحمد لله التوصية كانت عليه من 143.20 وذكرت بانه للنزول بالرغم مؤاشراته بتقول صاعد صحيح ووصيت عليه من 142.40 وكل مره وانا اوصي عليه 141 و 140 وما فوق حتى الامس عند 139.50 صحيح  الحمد لله اقل واحد فيكم محصل منه مايقارب 450 نقطة للـ 800 ماشاء الله تبارك الله غير من ضارب به عندما اذكر نقاط ممكن يرتد منها  لا اقصد باني صاحب الفضل هذه توافيق رب العالمين  اتمنى الجميع بيحصد منه الف والالف النقاط انما ماقصرت معكم باقي له اهداف اخرى كما ذكرت ومتوقع والله اعلم ابعد من ذلك بإذن الله ولكن الخيار لكم بجنى ارباحكم   والله يرزقنا جميعا أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## janoubi

استاذي اغلقت الباوند على 5200
ممكن ارجع ادخل بيع لو كسر 5175؟
مع الشكر

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم للصلاة والله ماصليت 
للحضات الله يسعدكم

----------


## janoubi

تقبل الله
بانتظارك يا حلو

----------


## سفاح الفوركس

اخوية ابو اشرف تحليلك في اليورو دولار جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## soliter

تقبل الله منا ومنكم يارب

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اليورو دولار يصعد مره اخرى

----------


## بسّام

مساء الخيرات والليرات
وسوف نكمل النوم بعد منتصف الليل لانها من افضل الساعات المهم ريحنا بعض الوقت 
نجي للكيبل لازال للبيع من 5235 الاستب كسر 5266 اما الهدف فلا زلنا في انتظار 5109 والاهم كسر هدفين مهمين وهما  5178 و 5132

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي اغلقت الباوند على 5200
> ممكن ارجع ادخل بيع لو كسر 5175؟
> مع الشكر

 اخي سارد عليك وازعجك يشهد الله القصد بان تعتمد على نفسك في امور اجابتها لديك ليست لدي
سالتني قبل لحضات واجبة عليك بالرغم الاجوبه لديك كيف تعمل ولو خبرتك ضعيفه اخي تعلم
هذا رأس مالك وليس مالي
الان سؤالك نفس الشي الاجابه لديك
انا ذكرت في حال لم يكسر النقطه هذه او هذه ممكن الاستفاده منه 
بما انك اغلقت فكانت فرصة لك بستوب 7 او 10 نقاط كشراء صحيح اما لا  
الان سؤالك غريب بتدخل بعد الكسر
انت بتكسر حسابك وتكسر ماتبنيه  
اخي لاتوفر فرصه متى ماوجدت او من انسان انت تثق به كتوصيه لا اقصد نفسي 
الرجاء لا تزعل مني انما ارغب ادب بك الحماس حتى تستفيد
بصراحه اسئلتك اجبتها لديك ليست عندي 
واكرر اسفي اذا قسوت عليك حبا لك بالخير والله من وراء القصد 
طبعا غيرك كثير تقريبا اسئله متقاربه والاجابه لدى السائل
جت برأسك سامحني انما اقصد الجميع 
والله يكتب لك التوفيق والرزق يارب 
اكرررررر اسفي لك

----------


## aljameel

الاخوان الذين يسالون ومتعلقين بسعر معين 
والله لو ارى شي لن ابخل بذكره هل من المعقول اقول غير الواقع 
متى مارأيت فرضا صعود ساذكر هل من المعقول ارى فرصة وابخل بها او ادخل من هو فرضا بائع بخسارة 
متى ما رأيت جديد ساذكره بإذن الله بوقته ولو نص فرصه ثقو تماما  
اما اقول غير الواقع فانا أمئلكم واكذب عليكم 
لن ابخل بما استطيع بخدمة الجميع وللمعلومية اتئلم لخسارتكم ولكن ما باليد حيله 
واكرر نصيحتى لا تدخل توصية الا بستوب نصيحة لوجه الله تعالى مهما تكن احمي نفسك والحامي الله سبحانه وتعالى مهما بلغت خسارتك الخسارة بالخسارة مربح
افضل من ان تتفاقم عليك الخسارة 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الخيرات والليرات
> وسوف نكمل النوم بعد منتصف الليل لانها من افضل الساعات المهم ريحنا بعض الوقت 
> نجي للكيبل لازال للبيع من 5235 الاستب كسر 5266 اما الهدف فلا زلنا في انتظار 5109 والاهم كسر هدفين مهمين وهما 5178 و 5132

 الله يسعدك يابسام فعلا انا تعبت عيوني تزغلل 
ساكون معكم على الخفيف 
اوكي حتى ترتاح العيون والفكر

----------


## بسّام

> مساء الخيرات والليرات
> وسوف نكمل النوم بعد منتصف الليل لانها من افضل الساعات المهم ريحنا بعض الوقت 
> نجي للكيبل لازال للبيع من 5235 الاستب كسر 5266 اما الهدف فلا زلنا في انتظار 5109 والاهم كسر هدفين مهمين وهما  5178 و 5132

 
ننتظر كسر 5222 و 5202  والي الاهداف ان شاء الله  عند الاغلاق تسكر العملية لاتترك لليوم الجديد ابدا

----------


## بسّام

> الله يسعدك يابسام فعلا انا تعبت عيوني تزغلل 
> ساكون معكم على الخفيف 
> اوكي حتى ترتاح العيون والفكر

 ويسعدك حبيبي  
الزغللة لحقت الكاتب والقاريء والمتفرج 
شوف الخاص ومنتظرك

----------


## بسّام

عارفين ليه اليورو طلع ؟ بسبب الذهب

----------


## بسّام

ضرب ال 5235 هل يوجد احد باع من 6235 وهل سيلتزم بالاستب وهو كسر 5266

----------


## soliter

> ضرب ال 5235 هل يوجد احد باع من 6235 وهل سيلتزم بالاستب وهو كسر 5266

  اهلا وسهلا يا باشا انت نمت وصحيت تانى ؟ 
انا ادخل معاك والتزم بالاستوب 
بس مش ممكن يكون الكيبل فى ال 4 من ال 5  :016:

----------


## soliter

تعديل  

> اهلا وسهلا يا باشا انت نمت وصحيت تانى ؟  
> انا ادخل معاك والتزم بالاستوب  
> بس مش ممكن يكون الكيبل فى ال 4 من ال 5  
> وال3 انتهت عند 1.5188

----------


## بسّام

> اهلا وسهلا يا باشا انت نمت وصحيت تانى ؟ 
> انا ادخل معاك والتزم بالاستوب 
> بس مش ممكن يكون الكيبل فى ال 4 من ال 5

 اهلا وسهلا هو تعسيلة وليس نوم 
دا ضرب 5266  -30

----------


## aljameel

لا اعرف سبب ارتفاع اليورو   والله اعلم   راقبوه الان في حال لم يخترق 1.3585 فهو للنزول بإذن الله وهي الستوب للبيع  السعر الحالي 1.3571  لحضات وساضع له تصور كامل يا انا ياهو فينا واحد بيكسر رأس الثاني

----------


## soliter

> اهلا وسهلا هو تعسيلة وليس نوم 
> دا ضرب 5266 -30

 هنستناه فوق شويه ونبيعه

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ايه الصعود الكبير دة يارب ينهار اليورو دولار

----------


## بسّام

لا لاتبيع من فوق خطأ

----------


## بسّام

> لا اعرف سبب ارتفاع اليورو   والله اعلم   راقبوه الان في حال لم يخترق 1.3585 فهو للنزول بإذن الله وهي الستوب للبيع  السعر الحالي 1.3571  لحضات وساضع له تصور كامل يا انا ياهو فينا واحد بيكسر رأس الثاني

 سببه الذهب 
لان اليورو اكثر عملة تتأثر بالذهب

----------


## aljameel

حتى لا نسى الكيبل لو اغلق اليوم تحت 1.5270 ابشرو بالخير والله اعلم  الاغلاق الساعة الثانيه بتوقيت السعوديه  ولكن للامانه لا اتوقع اغلاقها تحتها فلا يمكن يضعو لنا الكيبل بطبق من ذهب   انما احتمال والله اعلم  المهم تحت 1.5345 فهو للتصحيح الصعود والله اعلم  واتوقع صعوده لايتعدى 1.5300 في حال اخترق 1.5275 والله اعلم  المهم مراقبته النقاط التى ذكرتها  انا كتبتها على السريع وبإذن الله ساضع له تصور كامل الليله  المهم الهدف 1.5130 قائم بإذن الله   المهم النقاط ليس متاكد منها 100% انما على السريع وساعدل عليها اذا مارأيت غير ذلك  لحضات حتى اتاكد من اليورو والكيبل وسارفق لهم مشاركات بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## BRUFEN

أبو مروان ياليت رايك في اليورو ين والدولار فرنك 
حساب زاره المارجن وحساب الثاني على وشك
والله يوصل لـ 2$ ويرجع فوق وينزل ويطلع 
وماني عارف وش اسوي

----------


## soliter

الباوند  :016:

----------


## aljameel

القرار الاخير والله اعلم  بحثت بمؤاشراتهم فلم اجد الا النزول والله اعلم   الكيبل المجنون اليورو ين اي صعود لهم استغلاله للبيع  الرجاء الخاص العقد مجزء يتم الدخول على مراحل والدخول بمراقبه   الاهداف بإذن الله تسعدكم طبعا اهدافنا الاساسيه بالاول كما بالتوصيات عليهم فيها من تحقق والحمد لله والاخرى بإذن الله بالطريق  ولهم بإذن الله اهداف اخرى ساذكرها بوقتها  المهم الدخول كما ذكرت بتجزئة العقد وعلى مراحل   اليورو كما ذكرت قبل قليل الستوب 1.3585 واذا ما رأيت غير ذلك سابل به بوقته بإذن الله   اهدافه كما هي بإذن الله بكسر 1.3440 إن شاء الله ترو مايسركم والله اعلم  انا وضعت المشاركة حتى تستفيدو منها والستوبات ساضعها إن شاء الله فيما بعد   استوبات مؤاقته  المجنون 137.35 او 136.80 اليورو ين 121.35 الكيبل اما 1.5350 او 305 او 275 اختار مايناسبكم  الستوبات بعيده نوع ما حتى يتم استغلال اي صعود والدخول من اقرب نقطة للستوب في حال صعد   او وضع استوبات مناسبه لكم باختياركم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6665 والله اعلم متوقع نزول لهدف بعيد بإذن الله 1.5800 انتم اما الصبر حتى بلوغ الهدف او قناعتكم المهم عقد صغير والصبر عليه  انا مرفق شارت الستوب القريب هو خط الترند الازرق وهو يمثل تقريبا 1.6710  او وضع الستوب الذي يناسبكم مجرد كسر خط الترند باللون الاصفر واغلاق يوم تحته بإذن الله للهدف  مجرد كسره نتوقع الاغلاق اليومي اوكي  اذا اخترق خط الترند الازرق يفضل البيع من اقرب نقطة للستوب الرئيسي وهو خط الترند الاحمر اختراقه سيذهب به والله اعلم للـ 1.7100 بإذن الله  فانتم من يرغب به يراقب ماذكرته    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  هذه التوصية وضعتها اليوم صباحا  ماشاء الله عطاء فوق 200 نقطة الحمد لله مبرووك لمن دخل به  المهم مراقبة ماهو مذكور بالتوصية اغلاق اليوم تحت خط الترند ذو اللون الاصفر بإذن الله مايوقفه شي كسر والله اعلم 1.6420 المجال مفتوح له بالنزول  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا انا مهتم بها لاني داخل بها اخاف اكون لوحدي فان كنت لوحدي بلا من رفعها من داخل بها معي من البدايه يقول انه داخل انما دخول الان  لا والف لا  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

> لا اعرف سبب ارتفاع اليورو   والله اعلم   راقبوه الان في حال لم يخترق 1.3585 فهو للنزول بإذن الله وهي الستوب للبيع  السعر الحالي 1.3571   لحضات وساضع له تصور كامل يا انا ياهو فينا واحد بيكسر رأس الثاني

    ان شاء الله ينكسر راسه هو ويميل برج بيزا اكثر لحد مايقع

----------


## aljameel

بارك الله فيك يارشدي على المشاركة الحلوة بشارتات جميلة بجمال صاحبها 
انما الرقم 7283 ماذا تقصد به

----------


## الواصلي1

> حتى لا نسى الكيبل لو اغلق اليوم تحت 1.5270 ابشرو بالخير والله اعلم  الاغلاق الساعة الثانيه بتوقيت السعوديه  ولكن للامانه لا اتوقع اغلاقها تحتها فلا يمكن يضعو لنا الكيبل بطبق من ذهب   انما احتمال والله اعلم  المهم تحت 1.5345 فهو للتصحيح الصعود والله اعلم  واتوقع صعوده لايتعدى 1.5300 في حال اخترق 1.5275 والله اعلم  المهم مراقبته النقاط التى ذكرتها  انا كتبتها على السريع وبإذن الله ساضع له تصور كامل الليله  المهم الهدف 1.5130 قائم بإذن الله   المهم النقاط ليس متاكد منها 100% انما على السريع وساعدل عليها اذا مارأيت غير ذلك  لحضات حتى اتاكد من اليورو والكيبل وسارفق لهم مشاركات بإذن الله  والله الموفق

 
الاغلاق الساعة الواحدة أم الثانية ؟

----------


## بسّام

الكيبل للجمعة وضعه غير لايستطيع احد ان يحدد الاتجاه سيتحدد الاتجاه لاحقا وهو غير معروف وسيتحدد علي النسبة الاكبر بين المضاربين بائعين ومشترين وهذا سيتضح من حركة المضاربين + الاخبار وسيكون بعد العاشرة صباحا وما فوق اما الان فهو سيلعب بين هذه الارقام من 1 صباحا توقيت مكة والارقام كالتالي : 
1- 5305
2- 5290
3- 5285
4- 5228 
الحركة ستكون بين هذه الارقام فوق وتحت ومرات عديدة الي ان يطفشوا العالم 
فأنت حاول تبيع من قبل اعلي رقم واخرج عند20او 25 او 30 نقطة واخرج طلع بالقرب من اعلي رقم كرر المحاولة وهكذا وصل بالقرب من اقل رقم اشتري وعند طلوعه 30 نقطة واخرج وهكذا الي 10ص 
او ان القطه عند اعلي رقم وتبي تصبر الي اقل رقم انت حر (لانه لابد يضرب الرقمين 5305 و 5228 الاقل والاعلي وواحد فيهم سيثبت اما كهاي يومي  او لو يومي)المهم في الامر وهو نتاج خبرة سيثبت غدا اقل 5228  رقم او اعلي رقم  5305.....اي اما يثبت اللو عند اقل رقم او يثبت الهاي عند اعلي رقم .......لابد يثبت احدهما اما هاي يومي او لو يومي .

----------


## رشدي

> بارك الله فيك يارشدي على المشاركة الحلوة بشارتات جميلة بجمال صاحبها 
> انما الرقم 7283 ماذا تقصد به

  
اعتذر فهذا الرقم يضيفه مؤشر  فبعد ازالته ترك هذا الرقم

----------


## بسّام

مثلا اخترق  5305  اعرف ان اللو سيثبت عند  5228 
مثلا كسر 5228 اعرف ان الهاي سيثبت عند 5305 
والله اعلم

----------


## بسّام

سوف اخلد للنوم 
سلام عليكم

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اوكى يا بسام اتفضل يا غالى
الله يكتب لنا الرزق يارب

----------


## 7afeedo

أستاذي الجميل  ذكرت في المشاركة السابقة فيما يخص اليورو دولار :  راقبوه الان في حال لم يخترق 1.3585 فهو للنزول   هل ننتظر إلى إغلاق الساعة الثانية فجراً بتوقيت مكة المكرمة ونرى السعر إذا كان قد اخترق النقطة 1.3585 وفي حال عدم اختراقها نبيع ونضعها كنقطة استوب ؟  هل ما فهمته صحيح ؟؟ يعني ننتظر إلى الإغلاق ونرى النتيجة ؟  ولكم جزيل الشكر ،،،

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 136.05 الموجه العامه هابطة حتى اللحظة والله اعلم   ساضع لكم نقاط بيع له البيع الرجاء عدم الاستعجال هو الله اعلم بيصعد ليصحح ومنها نزول بإذن الله لاهدافه المتبقيه واهداف اخرى بإذن الله ساذكرها بملحق مع التوصية متى ماتاكد النزول  الدخول رجاء بعد تاكد لا للاستعجال  النقطة الاولى 136.65 تقريبا  النقطة الثانية 137.65 + - تقريبا للـ 138 مقبول او مابين النقطتان كل سي وارد  والله اعلم الاقرب هي 137.65 انما وضعت الثانيه في حال لم يصعد يفضل في حال تم البيع من النقطة الاولى يكون الستوب نقطة الارتداد ومع النزول تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول حتى في حال ارتد ورغب بالصعود للنقطة الثانيه نكون بالسليم  الستوب للنقطة 137.65  يفضل نقطة الارتداد +10 ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب للهاي ومن ثم نقطة الدخول  او وضع الستوب 138.50 او 138.25  المهم تحت 138.50 فاي صعود له فهو صعود تصحيحي لمواصلة النزول والله اعلم  بصراحة ارى به خير والله اعلم اكرر اخواني يجب الدخول بالمتابعه والمراقبه وبدون استعجال ويفضل تجزئة العقد لخيركم بإذن الله واذا مارأيت شي جديد يدعم التوصية او تغير بإذن الله سابلغ به اولا باول   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> الاغلاق الساعة الواحدة أم الثانية ؟

  
الاغلاق الساعة الثانية

----------


## elahmady

*السلام عليكم اخواني انا عضو جديد بالمنتدي ومبتدئ في تجارة الفوركس قرأت بعض توصياتكم الرائعة وأود الانضمام الى بابكم بارك الله لكم ولنا جميعا*

----------


## aljameel

> أستاذي الجميل  ذكرت في المشاركة السابقة فيما يخص اليورو دولار :  راقبوه الان في حال لم يخترق 1.3585 فهو للنزول   هل ننتظر إلى إغلاق الساعة الثانية فجراً بتوقيت مكة المكرمة ونرى السعر إذا كان قد اخترق النقطة 1.3585 وفي حال عدم اختراقها نبيع ونضعها كنقطة استوب ؟  هل ما فهمته صحيح ؟؟ يعني ننتظر إلى الإغلاق ونرى النتيجة ؟  ولكم جزيل الشكر ،،،

 اخي لا اقصد اغلاق انما اختراق   على العموم راقب النقطة 1.3585 ولا تستعجل كلما يكون تحت 1.3545 يكون افضل والله اعلم   والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ياااارب ينهار اليورو يارب

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 136.05 الموجه العامه هابطة حتى اللحظة والله اعلم   ساضع لكم نقاط بيع له البيع الرجاء عدم الاستعجال هو الله اعلم بيصعد ليصحح ومنها نزول بإذن الله لاهدافه المتبقيه واهداف اخرى بإذن الله ساذكرها بملحق مع التوصية متى ماتاكد النزول  الدخول رجاء بعد تاكد لا للاستعجال  النقطة الاولى 136.65 تقريبا  النقطة الثانية 137.65 + - تقريبا للـ 138 مقبول او مابين النقطتان كل سي وارد  والله اعلم الاقرب هي 137.65 انما وضعت الثانيه في حال لم يصعد يفضل في حال تم البيع من النقطة الاولى يكون الستوب نقطة الارتداد ومع النزول تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول حتى في حال ارتد ورغب بالصعود للنقطة الثانيه نكون بالسليم  الستوب للنقطة 137.65 يفضل نقطة الارتداد +10 ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب للهاي ومن ثم نقطة الدخول  او وضع الستوب 138.50 او 138.25  المهم تحت 138.50 فاي صعود له فهو صعود تصحيحي لمواصلة النزول والله اعلم  بصراحة ارى به خير والله اعلم اكرر اخواني يجب الدخول بالمتابعه والمراقبه وبدون استعجال ويفضل تجزئة العقد لخيركم بإذن الله واذا مارأيت شي جديد يدعم التوصية او تغير بإذن الله سابلغ به اولا باول    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  الرجاء الدخول بعد تاكد انه ارتد  موفقين بإذن الله جمعة مباركة على الجميع إن شاء الله

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم ممكن تحليلك للباوند دولار

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5260 الموجه العامه هابطة والله اعلم حتى اللحظة  يهمني الاغلاق والحمد لله اغلق تحت 1.5270 كما تمنيت الاغلاق تحتها المجال مفتوح له بالنزول حتى 1.4860 والله اعلم هداف النزول 1.5130 هدف رئيسي بإذن الله   الان مراقبته في حال صعد فوق 1.5275 احتمال بيصعد للـ1.5300 او 1.5318 والله اعلم  المهم تحت 1.5322 فهو للنزول والله اعلم في حال اخترقها نراقب النقطة 1.5350 تحتها للنزول انما مجرد يخترق 1.5322 اخذ الحذر والله اعلم احتمال يخترق ثم يرتد من 1.5348 والله اعلم  هذه المعطيات الحاليه التي امامي الحركة بطئيه ولكن لو استجد جديد سابلغ به بإذن الله  المهم الستوب ساضع الستوبات حسب موقعه كاسعر  تحت 1.5275 هي الستوب للبيع تحت 1.5305  هي الستوب للبيع تحت 1.5322 هي الستوب للبيع  تحت 1.5350 هي الستوب للبيع  الهدف بإذن الله كما ذكرت 1.5130 بإذن الله لازال قائم حتى لو صعد 200 او 300 نقطة والله اعلم  والهدف الاخر بإذن الله مفتوح حتى نتاكد من الارتداد كنزول ونحدد هدفه بإذن الله  المهم لا للاستعجال ويفضل اليع من اقرب نقطة للستوب  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  والان استاذنكم ساعه ساعاتين نراكم بالفترة الاسيويه بإذن الله

----------


## @مصطفى@

مشكور حبيبنا  على الشرح يعني نستنى شويه عليه 53 مثلا ومن هنيك نبيع؟
 الله يديمك يا جميل وتمك جميل

----------


## ص ص ل

بارك الله فيك

----------


## BRUFEN

الحمدلله والشكر لله لله ما اعطى ولله ما اخذ 
أتمنى لكم التوفيق والرزق الوفير

----------


## رشدي

الكيبل تحت المراقبة يا استاذنا   بارك الله فيك وزادكم علم وحكمة وصحة وسعادة  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الدولار كندي  والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0606 الموجه العامه صاعده والله اعلم حتى اللحظة  متوقع نزول للنقطة 1.0560 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد للصعود مراقبته في حال ارتد دخول شراء والستوب 1.0550  في حال واصل نزول و كسر 1.0550 متوقع ارتداد من 1.0530 فيكون الشراء منها اذا ارتد والستوب - 5  في حال لم ينزل لنقاط الشراء  يكون اللو الحالي الستوب للشراء  اهداف الصعود تسعد والله اعلم  1.0700/900/1.1000  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الفرنك ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 82.76 بيقول والله اعلم انا عندي 1000 نقطة بإذن الله  التوصية هذه خاصة واهداء للمتألقين بالموضوع بسام ورشدي وللجميع الاهداء مو لله حتى يتابعو التوصية خطوة خطوة حتى وصل الهدف بإذن الله والله يكتب لها التوفيق   ساتكلم به بالاول والله اعلم بيتكون عليه رأس وكتفين الان جاهز بما نسبته 95% لم يتبقى الا الكسر والاغلاق اليومي تحت الكسر بإذن الله صحة النموذج بإذن الله 99% إن شاء الله  هدف النموذج بإذن الله 72  فشل النموذج والله اعلم اختراق 84.96 مجرد تخترق فشل لنموذج الرأس والكتفين والله اعلم  السابق عن النموذج وساحاول ادخال ماهو متوفر من معطيات حتى اللحظة تدعم التوصية اليوت وغيره ماهو متوفر امامي ساتكلم به إن شاء الله  هو بموجه  هابطه على المدى القريب والمتوسط والله اعلم مجرد وصلنا للهدف بإذن الله 80 ندخل بموجه عامه هابطة   اهدافها تصل بها للـ 74 بإذن الله حتى اللحظة هذا الواضح امامي حتى اللحظة والله اعلم والـ 72 احتمال متوقع والله اعلم  اهداف الموجه على المدى القريب والمتوسط بإذن الله  80.80 / 80 / 79 / 77  الان من يرغب الدخول به من السعر الحالي 82.76  والله اعلم احتمال يصعد للـ 83 + - ومنها متوقع يرتد نزول بعد مراقبه بانه ارتد نزول او الدخول من السعر الحالي في حال لم يصعد المهم بعد مراقبه  الستوب بإذن الله 83.20  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   انتم قارنو مابينه وبين باقي قروب الين كالمجنون واليورو ين  اذا هو بينزل مايقارب 1100 نقطة بإذن الله اذا توفقنا به  كم المجنون واليورو ين بينزلووووو الله اعلم انتم اربطو مابينهم اذا توفقنا بها بإذن الله  الشارت من يدخل بها يراقب حتى كسر خط الرقبه تقريبا 81.10

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3585  والله اعلم لن يخترق 1.3620 لو بتطلع روحه  من يرغب بالبيع من السعر الحالي او اذا صعد   الستوب 1.3621  لو خسر لا قدر الله ياخذ مني 100 نقطة +35 نقطة والعوض من الله وحده  والهدف مفتوح بإذن الله  كسر 1.3440 هاتشوفوه بالهاويه بإذن الله   ساتاخذو منه على الاقل 500 نقطة بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## سفاح الفوركس

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الفرنك ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 82.76 بيقول والله اعلم انا عندي 1000 نقطة بإذن الله  التوصية هذه خاصة واهداء للمتألقين بالموضوع بسام ورشدي وللجميع الاهداء مو لله حتى يتابعو التوصية خطوة خطوة حتى وصل الهدف بإذن الله والله يكتب لها التوفيق   ساتكلم به بالاول والله اعلم بيتكون عليه رأس وكتفين الان جاهز بما نسبته 95% لم يتبقى الا الكسر والاغلاق اليومي تحت الكسر بإذن الله صحة النموذج بإذن الله 99% إن شاء الله  هدف النموذج بإذن الله 72  فشل النموذج والله اعلم اختراق 84.96 مجرد تخترق فشل لنموذج الرأس والكتفين والله اعلم  السابق عن النموذج وساحاول ادخال ماهو متوفر من معطيات حتى اللحظة تدعم التوصية اليوت وغيره ماهو متوفر امامي ساتكلم به إن شاء الله  هو بموجه  هابطه على المدى القريب والمتوسط والله اعلم مجرد وصلنا للهدف بإذن الله 80 ندخل بموجه عامه هابطة   اهدافها تصل بها للـ 74 بإذن الله حتى اللحظة هذا الواضح امامي حتى اللحظة والله اعلم والـ 72 احتمال متوقع والله اعلم  اهداف الموجه على المدى القريب والمتوسط بإذن الله  80.80 / 80 / 79 / 77  الان من يرغب الدخول به من السعر الحالي 82.76  والله اعلم احتمال يصعد للـ 83 + - ومنها متوقع يرتد نزول بعد مراقبه بانه ارتد نزول او الدخول من السعر الحالي في حال لم يصعد المهم بعد مراقبه  الستوب بإذن الله 83.20  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   انتم قارنو مابينه وبين باقي قروب الين كالمجنون واليورو ين  اذا هو بينزل مايقارب 1100 نقطة بإذن الله اذا توفقنا به  كم المجنون واليورو ين بينزلووووو الله اعلم انتم اربطو مابينهم اذا توفقنا بها بإذن الله  الشارت من يدخل بها يراقب حتى كسر خط الرقبه تقريبا 81.10

 اخوية ابو مروان رجاء انظر الى فريم 4 ساعات لاني وجدت تكون كتف وراس على طور الاكتمال وبنتظار تكون الكتف الآخر انا مجرد مبتدأ واحاول التعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اخوية ابو مروان رجاء انظر الى فريم 4 ساعات لاني وجدت تكون كتف وراس على طور الاكتمال وبنتظار تكون الكتف الآخر انا مجرد مبتدأ واحاول التعلم

 تقصد هو نفسه انما بتغير الفريم لل 4 ساعات 
او نموذج اخر متكون  
اذا اخر اتمنى ارفاق الشارت حتى نتحقق منه

----------


## medameda

انا اسف يا اخى انا بائع يور دولار والمارجن قريب ب 100 نقطة بالكثير هل اهدج ام انتظر اشكرك كثيرا وارجو الرد بسرعة

----------


## سفاح الفوركس

> تقصد هو نفسه انما بتغير الفريم لل 4 ساعات 
> او نموذج اخر متكون  
> اذا اخر اتمنى ارفاق الشارت حتى نتحقق منه

----------


## aljameel

> انا اسف يا اخى انا بائع يور دولار والمارجن قريب ب 100 نقطة بالكثير هل اهدج ام انتظر اشكرك كثيرا وارجو الرد بسرعة

 بائع من سعر كم اخي

----------


## aljameel

> 

   اخي والله اعلم النموذج غير صحيح  شاهد الشارت على فريم 4 ساعات الاكتاف متساوين خط الرقبه متساوين   ومتوكون النموذج لم يتبقى الا الكسر بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## mtaham

ما رأيك بالملكى يا أبو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> ما رأيك بالملكى يا أبو مروان

 والله اعلم متوقع له هدف بإذن الله 8940 
ومتوقع له بإذن الله ابعد من ذلك بكثير والله اعلم

----------


## solo90515

يو مروان انا الحين صاحي 
ايش يا غالي نبيع اليورو دولار علشان ضارب ستوب 3585

----------


## سفاح الفوركس

> اخي والله اعلم النموذج غير صحيح  شاهد الشارت على فريم 4 ساعات الاكتاف متساوين خط الرقبه متساوين   ومتوكون النموذج لم يتبقى الا الكسر بإذن الله  والله الموفق

 ان شاء الله يتم الكسر معك حق  :Good:

----------


## elahmady

> يو مروان انا الحين صاحي 
> ايش يا غالي نبيع اليورو دولار علشان ضارب ستوب 3585

 هل اليورو دولار لن يستطيع اختراق 1.3585 مرة اخرى يا ابو مروان جزاك الله خيراً محتاجين رأيك

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3585  والله اعلم لن يخترق 1.3620 لو بتطلع روحه  من يرغب بالبيع من السعر الحالي او اذا صعد   الستوب 1.3621  لو خسر لا قدر الله ياخذ مني 100 نقطة +35 نقطة والعوض من الله وحده  والهدف مفتوح بإذن الله  كسر 1.3440 هاتشوفوه بالهاويه بإذن الله   ساتاخذو منه على الاقل 500 نقطة بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

  اخى ابو مروان انا دخلت  فى هذه الصفقة  و لو لاقدر الله خسرت فانا مسامحك فى ال 100 نقطة و فى ال 35 نقطة كمان  لانى استفدت من تحليلاتك  باكثر من كده بكثير
و الرزق على الله

----------


## aljameel

> يو مروان انا الحين صاحي 
> ايش يا غالي نبيع اليورو دولار علشان ضارب ستوب 3585

 توكل على الله  
اليوم يا انا ياليورو بشوف اخرتها معه 
دوووووووووووس والرزق على الله

----------


## aljameel

> هل اليورو دولار لن يستطيع اختراق 1.3585 مرة اخرى يا ابو مروان جزاك الله خيراً محتاجين رأيك

 دوووووووووووووس والرزق على الله 
توكل على الله وضع الستوب 1.3621 
والله الموفق

----------


## solo90515

:AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  

> توكل على الله  
> اليوم يا انا ياليورو بشوف اخرتها معه 
> دوووووووووووس والرزق على الله

   :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1: 
توكلنا على الله يا غالي

----------


## aljameel

> اخى ابو مروان انا دخلت فى هذه الصفقة و لو لاقدر الله خسرت فانا مسامحك فى ال 100 نقطة و فى ال 35 نقطة كمان لانى استفدت من تحليلاتك باكثر من كده بكثير
> و الرزق على الله

  
الله يسعدك ابشر والعوض من الله وحده 
لو قدر الله وضرب الستوب 
بإذن الله نعوضها بتوصية إن شاء الله بتمسح صبرنا عليه قول يارب 
والله يبعد عنا الخسارة يارب 
بصراحه شايف فيه خير بإذن الله اذا الله كاتبه لنا

----------


## aljameel

هذه موجة اليورو الهابطة والله اعلم على اليومي  اختراق الموجه هو الستوب الذي واضعه 1.3621  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  المهم اعملو نفس الشارت لديكم وراقبوه مجرد يخترق  الموجه هي الستوب للبيع اقصد للايام القادمه

----------


## yaserrr

الله يعطيك العافية  
والله يابو مروان اليوم اليورو ماش مو عاجبني احس بيغدر بنا  
والله خويك بايع ومثقل الله يستر :Hands:

----------


## medameda

> بائع من سعر كم اخي

 35.20

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك العافية  
> والله يابو مروان اليوم اليورو ماش مو عاجبني احس بيغدر بنا  
> والله خويك بايع ومثقل الله يستر

 لا اخي لاتثقل الله يسعدك السوق مهما كنت متمكن منه لا يمكن الجزم به

----------


## aljameel

> 35.20

 اخي انا واضع استوب 1.3621 
فانت اعمل هدك عند الستوب ومجرد يتاكد تفك احدهم والخيار لك

----------


## yaserrr

قد هي وزت  على قولتهم الله يستر   :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 89.37  احتمال يصعد للـــ 89.75 + - تقريبا   ومنها يرتد نزول والله اعلم  المهم مراقبته في حال صعد وارتد المهم تاكدو من الارتداد  الستوب نقطة الارتداد او 89.95  والهدف بإذن الله مفتوح للـ 87  او القناعه  في حال لم يصعد الستوب 89.49  والله الموفق

----------


## beshay

الاخ ابو مروان 
 صباح الفل

----------


## medameda

> اخي انا واضع استوب 1.3621 
> فانت اعمل هدك عند الستوب ومجرد يتاكد تفك احدهم والخيار لك

 جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم وفعلت ما نصحتنى به ولو حدث وتفعل الهيدج ساذكر لتنصحنى بافضل فرصة لفكه اذا استمر الاتجاه الهابط 
اشكرك مرة ارخى لاهتمامك

----------


## السامر

صباح الخير ابومروان وجمعة مباركة على الجميع

----------


## السامر

بالامس ولله الحمد مكاسب رائعة :18:  اللون الاخضر جميل جزاك الله خيرا_ابومروان_ :Eh S(7):

----------


## بسّام

صباح الخير

----------


## السامر

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 136.05 الموجه العامه هابطة حتى اللحظة والله اعلم   ساضع لكم نقاط بيع له البيع الرجاء عدم الاستعجال هو الله اعلم بيصعد ليصحح ومنها نزول بإذن الله لاهدافه المتبقيه واهداف اخرى بإذن الله ساذكرها بملحق مع التوصية متى ماتاكد النزول  الدخول رجاء بعد تاكد لا للاستعجال  النقطة الاولى 136.65 تقريبا  النقطة الثانية 137.65 + - تقريبا للـ 138 مقبول او مابين النقطتان كل سي وارد  والله اعلم الاقرب هي 137.65 انما وضعت الثانيه في حال لم يصعد يفضل في حال تم البيع من النقطة الاولى يكون الستوب نقطة الارتداد ومع النزول تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول حتى في حال ارتد ورغب بالصعود للنقطة الثانيه نكون بالسليم  الستوب للنقطة 137.65 يفضل نقطة الارتداد +10 ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب للهاي ومن ثم نقطة الدخول  او وضع الستوب 138.50 او 138.25  المهم تحت 138.50 فاي صعود له فهو صعود تصحيحي لمواصلة النزول والله اعلم  بصراحة ارى به خير والله اعلم اكرر اخواني يجب الدخول بالمتابعه والمراقبه وبدون استعجال ويفضل تجزئة العقد لخيركم بإذن الله واذا مارأيت شي جديد يدعم التوصية او تغير بإذن الله سابلغ به اولا باول    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 ..............................     

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5260 الموجه العامه هابطة والله اعلم حتى اللحظة  يهمني الاغلاق والحمد لله اغلق تحت 1.5270 كما تمنيت الاغلاق تحتها المجال مفتوح له بالنزول حتى 1.4860 والله اعلم هداف النزول 1.5130 هدف رئيسي بإذن الله   الان مراقبته في حال صعد فوق 1.5275 احتمال بيصعد للـ1.5300 او 1.5318 والله اعلم  المهم تحت 1.5322 فهو للنزول والله اعلم في حال اخترقها نراقب النقطة 1.5350 تحتها للنزول انما مجرد يخترق 1.5322 اخذ الحذر والله اعلم احتمال يخترق ثم يرتد من 1.5348 والله اعلم  هذه المعطيات الحاليه التي امامي الحركة بطئيه ولكن لو استجد جديد سابلغ به بإذن الله  المهم الستوب ساضع الستوبات حسب موقعه كاسعر  تحت 1.5275 هي الستوب للبيع تحت 1.5305 هي الستوب للبيع تحت 1.5322 هي الستوب للبيع  تحت 1.5350 هي الستوب للبيع  الهدف بإذن الله كما ذكرت 1.5130 بإذن الله لازال قائم حتى لو صعد 200 او 300 نقطة والله اعلم  والهدف الاخر بإذن الله مفتوح حتى نتاكد من الارتداد كنزول ونحدد هدفه بإذن الله  المهم لا للاستعجال ويفضل اليع من اقرب نقطة للستوب  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   والان استاذنكم ساعه ساعاتين نراكم بالفترة الاسيويه بإذن الله

  
..................................................  ..    

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار كندي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0606 الموجه العامه صاعده والله اعلم حتى اللحظة  متوقع نزول للنقطة 1.0560 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد للصعود مراقبته في حال ارتد دخول شراء والستوب 1.0550  في حال واصل نزول و كسر 1.0550 متوقع ارتداد من 1.0530 فيكون الشراء منها اذا ارتد والستوب - 5  في حال لم ينزل لنقاط الشراء يكون اللو الحالي الستوب للشراء  اهداف الصعود تسعد والله اعلم  1.0700/900/1.1000  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

    
..........................................       

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 82.76 بيقول والله اعلم انا عندي 1000 نقطة بإذن الله  التوصية هذه خاصة واهداء للمتألقين بالموضوع بسام ورشدي وللجميع الاهداء مو لله حتى يتابعو التوصية خطوة خطوة حتى وصل الهدف بإذن الله والله يكتب لها التوفيق   ساتكلم به بالاول والله اعلم بيتكون عليه رأس وكتفين الان جاهز بما نسبته 95% لم يتبقى الا الكسر والاغلاق اليومي تحت الكسر بإذن الله صحة النموذج بإذن الله 99% إن شاء الله  هدف النموذج بإذن الله 72  فشل النموذج والله اعلم اختراق 84.96 مجرد تخترق فشل لنموذج الرأس والكتفين والله اعلم  السابق عن النموذج وساحاول ادخال ماهو متوفر من معطيات حتى اللحظة تدعم التوصية اليوت وغيره ماهو متوفر امامي ساتكلم به إن شاء الله  هو بموجه هابطه على المدى القريب والمتوسط والله اعلم مجرد وصلنا للهدف بإذن الله 80 ندخل بموجه عامه هابطة   اهدافها تصل بها للـ 74 بإذن الله حتى اللحظة هذا الواضح امامي حتى اللحظة والله اعلم والـ 72 احتمال متوقع والله اعلم  اهداف الموجه على المدى القريب والمتوسط بإذن الله  80.80 / 80 / 79 / 77  الان من يرغب الدخول به من السعر الحالي 82.76  والله اعلم احتمال يصعد للـ 83 + - ومنها متوقع يرتد نزول بعد مراقبه بانه ارتد نزول او الدخول من السعر الحالي في حال لم يصعد المهم بعد مراقبه  الستوب بإذن الله 83.20  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   انتم قارنو مابينه وبين باقي قروب الين كالمجنون واليورو ين  اذا هو بينزل مايقارب 1100 نقطة بإذن الله اذا توفقنا به  كم المجنون واليورو ين بينزلووووو الله اعلم انتم اربطو مابينهم اذا توفقنا بها بإذن الله  الشارت من يدخل بها يراقب حتى كسر خط الرقبه تقريبا 81.10

  
............................................      

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3585  والله اعلم لن يخترق 1.3620 لو بتطلع روحه  من يرغب بالبيع من السعر الحالي او اذا صعد   الستوب 1.3621  لو خسر لا قدر الله ياخذ مني 100 نقطة +35 نقطة والعوض من الله وحده  والهدف مفتوح بإذن الله  كسر 1.3440 هاتشوفوه بالهاويه بإذن الله   ساتاخذو منه على الاقل 500 نقطة بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   
......................................      

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الدولار ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 89.37  احتمال يصعد للـــ 89.75 + - تقريبا   ومنها يرتد نزول والله اعلم  المهم مراقبته في حال صعد وارتد المهم تاكدو من الارتداد  الستوب نقطة الارتداد او 89.95  والهدف بإذن الله مفتوح للـ 87  او القناعه  في حال لم يصعد الستوب 89.49   والله الموفق

    بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## السامر

> صباح الخير

   
صباح الخير اخي بسام وجمعة مباركة

----------


## بسّام

الكيبل لازال محجوز بين  5228  و  5305  ولم يقرر مصيره الي الان وكانت له بعض الفرص للشراء من 5240  وبيع من 5288  ل20-30نقطة فقط كحركات سريعة

----------


## بسّام

> صباح الخير اخي بسام وجمعة مباركة

 
شو مالك اليوم نسيت وجبة الافطار  وبالامس انتظرنا وجبة الغذاء الدسمة الظاهر الدليفري ضيّع العنوان

----------


## بسّام

بتوقع اليورو يناظر الي 3680 و 3720 بسبب الذهب المتوقع له الي 1118 و 1125 والله اعلم

----------


## السامر

> شو مالك اليوم نسيت وجبة الافطار وبالامس انتظرنا وجبة الغذاء الدسمة الظاهر الدليفري ضيّع العنوان

   هلا بالغالي بسام  ما نسيت بس جالس افكر ويش اقدم  بالامس صارت عندي مشاكل في مودم الاتصال انقطع عليه فجأة استخدمت المودم القديم وصار يقطع عليه الحمد لله انتهت المشكلة بالاستعانه بصديق  ولا يهمك هذا وجبة فطور لك :Eh S(7):   ولابومروان :Eh S(7):

----------


## بسّام

> هلا بالغالي بسام  ما نسيت بس جالس افكر ويش اقدم  بالامس صارت عندي مشاكل في مودم الاتصال انقطع عليه فجأة استخدمت المودم القديم وصار يقطع عليه الحمد لله انتهت المشكلة بالاستعانه بصديق  ولا يهمك هذا وجبة فطور لك  ولابومروان

 مشكور علي الوجبة الحلوة يااحلي سامر  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## السامر

> مشكور علي الوجبة الحلوة يااحلي سامر

  
تسلم الغالي ويش رايك بهذا الشارت للكيبل

----------


## بسّام

مرتكز علي 3 قمم و 3 قيعان ولكن نظرا لصغر الفريم فالدخول والخروج علي 25 و 35 نقطة 
اما في حال استخدامك نظام الساعة فسيكون اقوي بعض الشيء

----------


## بسّام

لمس الكيبل 5293  وكان للبيع والهدف لمس 5228 او القناعة

----------


## السامر

> مرتكز علي 3 قمم و 3 قيعان ولكن نظرا لصغر الفريم فالدخول والخروج علي 25 و 35 نقطة 
> اما في حال استخدامك نظام الساعة فسيكون اقوي بعض الشيء

 جميل كلما زاد الفريم زادت قوته نتابع

----------


## السامر

> لمس الكيبل 5293 وكان للبيع والهدف لمس 5228 او القناعة

 الله يكرمنا ويوفقنا 
شكرا استاذ بسام

----------


## بسّام

الكيبل  
اخترق  5305  بعدة نقاط  دلالة ثبات اللو لليوم وهو 5228 
كسر 5228 بعدة نقاط  دلالة ثبات الهاي لليوم وهو 5305 
هو لازال يلعب بينهم الي ان تحين فرصة اللعب الاصلي الان تمرين 
والله اعلم

----------


## SiLenT HeLL

> الكيبل  
> اخترق 5305 بعدة نقاط دلالة ثبات اللو لليوم وهو 5228 
> كسر 5228 بعدة نقاط دلالة ثبات الهاي لليوم وهو 5305 
> هو لازال يلعب بينهم الي ان تحين فرصة اللعب الاصلي الان تمرين 
> والله اعلم

 هل ممكن يرجع صعود 5305 - 5350  صعود الى اعلى  
تحياتي

----------


## السامر

بالفعل اخي بسام نتمنى تفتح موضوع خاص لمتابعة الباوند

----------


## SiLenT HeLL

هل يوجد خبر على الباوند  
اجابي أو سلبي   
افودنا عن الخبر

----------


## بسّام

سوف افكر 
والجميل يعتبر خبير عملات وليس الكيبل فقط

----------


## بسّام

فتح الموضوع لن يقدم ولن يؤخر  وذلك لكثرة مواضيع التوصيات في المنتدي ماشاء الله 
وعلي هذا الاساس لن يتم الاستفادة من فتح الموضوع وانما سيكون من باب زايد فقط 
وذلك لوجود خبراء فطاحلة في المنتدي امثال 
الجميل
ماجد
عاشقها مدينه
وغيرهم الكثير

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
صبااااااااح الخير 
جمعة مباركة

----------


## memofx

*ربنا يبارك فيك يابسام 
استفدنا امس من الباوند وحققنا ارباح رائعه
بفضل الله اولا ثم بفضل توجيهاتك انت والاخوه فى المنتدى
فجزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## بسّام

> السلام عليكم 
> صبااااااااح الخير 
> جمعة مباركة

 وعليكم السلام
اهلا ياجميل 
انا ضيف شرف عندك

----------


## بسّام

> *ربنا يبارك فيك يابسام 
> استفدنا امس من الباوند وحققنا ارباح رائعه
> بفضل الله اولا ثم بفضل توجيهاتك انت والاخوه فى المنتدى
> فجزاكم الله خيرا*

 الف مبروك اخي
والفضل لله اولا واخيرا ولا فضل لاحد :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 136.05 الموجه العامه هابطة حتى اللحظة والله اعلم   ساضع لكم نقاط بيع له البيع الرجاء عدم الاستعجال هو الله اعلم بيصعد ليصحح ومنها نزول بإذن الله لاهدافه المتبقيه واهداف اخرى بإذن الله ساذكرها بملحق مع التوصية متى ماتاكد النزول  الدخول رجاء بعد تاكد لا للاستعجال  النقطة الاولى 136.65 تقريبا  النقطة الثانية 137.65 + - تقريبا للـ 138 مقبول او مابين النقطتان كل سي وارد  والله اعلم الاقرب هي 137.65 انما وضعت الثانيه في حال لم يصعد يفضل في حال تم البيع من النقطة الاولى يكون الستوب نقطة الارتداد ومع النزول تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول حتى في حال ارتد ورغب بالصعود للنقطة الثانيه نكون بالسليم  الستوب للنقطة 137.65 يفضل نقطة الارتداد +10 ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب للهاي ومن ثم نقطة الدخول  او وضع الستوب 138.50 او 138.25  المهم تحت 138.50 فاي صعود له فهو صعود تصحيحي لمواصلة النزول والله اعلم  بصراحة ارى به خير والله اعلم اكرر اخواني يجب الدخول بالمتابعه والمراقبه وبدون استعجال ويفضل تجزئة العقد لخيركم بإذن الله واذا مارأيت شي جديد يدعم التوصية او تغير بإذن الله سابلغ به اولا باول    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5260 الموجه العامه هابطة والله اعلم حتى اللحظة  يهمني الاغلاق والحمد لله اغلق تحت 1.5270 كما تمنيت الاغلاق تحتها المجال مفتوح له بالنزول حتى 1.4860 والله اعلم هداف النزول 1.5130 هدف رئيسي بإذن الله   الان مراقبته في حال صعد فوق 1.5275 احتمال بيصعد للـ1.5300 او 1.5318 والله اعلم  المهم تحت 1.5322 فهو للنزول والله اعلم في حال اخترقها نراقب النقطة 1.5350 تحتها للنزول انما مجرد يخترق 1.5322 اخذ الحذر والله اعلم احتمال يخترق ثم يرتد من 1.5348 والله اعلم  هذه المعطيات الحاليه التي امامي الحركة بطئيه ولكن لو استجد جديد سابلغ به بإذن الله  المهم الستوب ساضع الستوبات حسب موقعه كاسعر  تحت 1.5275 هي الستوب للبيع تحت 1.5305 هي الستوب للبيع تحت 1.5322 هي الستوب للبيع  تحت 1.5350 هي الستوب للبيع  الهدف بإذن الله كما ذكرت 1.5130 بإذن الله لازال قائم حتى لو صعد 200 او 300 نقطة والله اعلم  والهدف الاخر بإذن الله مفتوح حتى نتاكد من الارتداد كنزول ونحدد هدفه بإذن الله  المهم لا للاستعجال ويفضل اليع من اقرب نقطة للستوب  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  والان استاذنكم ساعه ساعاتين نراكم بالفترة الاسيويه بإذن الله

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الدولار كندي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0606 الموجه العامه صاعده والله اعلم حتى اللحظة  متوقع نزول للنقطة 1.0560 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد للصعود مراقبته في حال ارتد دخول شراء والستوب 1.0550  في حال واصل نزول و كسر 1.0550 متوقع ارتداد من 1.0530 فيكون الشراء منها اذا ارتد والستوب - 5  في حال لم ينزل لنقاط الشراء يكون اللو الحالي الستوب للشراء  اهداف الصعود تسعد والله اعلم  1.0700/900/1.1000  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

     

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 82.76 بيقول والله اعلم انا عندي 1000 نقطة بإذن الله  التوصية هذه خاصة واهداء للمتألقين بالموضوع بسام ورشدي وللجميع الاهداء مو لله حتى يتابعو التوصية خطوة خطوة حتى وصل الهدف بإذن الله والله يكتب لها التوفيق   ساتكلم به بالاول والله اعلم بيتكون عليه رأس وكتفين الان جاهز بما نسبته 95% لم يتبقى الا الكسر والاغلاق اليومي تحت الكسر بإذن الله صحة النموذج بإذن الله 99% إن شاء الله  هدف النموذج بإذن الله 72  فشل النموذج والله اعلم اختراق 84.96 مجرد تخترق فشل لنموذج الرأس والكتفين والله اعلم  السابق عن النموذج وساحاول ادخال ماهو متوفر من معطيات حتى اللحظة تدعم التوصية اليوت وغيره ماهو متوفر امامي ساتكلم به إن شاء الله  هو بموجه هابطه على المدى القريب والمتوسط والله اعلم مجرد وصلنا للهدف بإذن الله 80 ندخل بموجه عامه هابطة   اهدافها تصل بها للـ 74 بإذن الله حتى اللحظة هذا الواضح امامي حتى اللحظة والله اعلم والـ 72 احتمال متوقع والله اعلم  اهداف الموجه على المدى القريب والمتوسط بإذن الله  80.80 / 80 / 79 / 77  الان من يرغب الدخول به من السعر الحالي 82.76  والله اعلم احتمال يصعد للـ 83 + - ومنها متوقع يرتد نزول بعد مراقبه بانه ارتد نزول او الدخول من السعر الحالي في حال لم يصعد المهم بعد مراقبه  الستوب بإذن الله 83.20  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   انتم قارنو مابينه وبين باقي قروب الين كالمجنون واليورو ين  اذا هو بينزل مايقارب 1100 نقطة بإذن الله اذا توفقنا به  كم المجنون واليورو ين بينزلووووو الله اعلم انتم اربطو مابينهم اذا توفقنا بها بإذن الله  الشارت من يدخل بها يراقب حتى كسر خط الرقبه تقريبا 81.10

  

> 

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3585  والله اعلم لن يخترق 1.3620 لو بتطلع روحه  من يرغب بالبيع من السعر الحالي او اذا صعد   الستوب 1.3621  لو خسر لا قدر الله ياخذ مني 100 نقطة +35 نقطة والعوض من الله وحده  والهدف مفتوح بإذن الله  كسر 1.3440 هاتشوفوه بالهاويه بإذن الله   ساتاخذو منه على الاقل 500 نقطة بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

    هذه التوصيات كتبتها امس بالمساء وفجر اليوم والله يكتب لكم بها التوفيق والرزق اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  كما هو متوقع الحمد لله   الرجاء من دخل باحد التوصيات من النقاط المتوقعه تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  وبإذن الله لاهدافهم حتى اللحظة كما هو متوقع لهم الحمد وإن شاء الله نبارك لكم بالارباح قولو يارب موفقين بإذن الله  اليوم انا غير مصحصح تكون متابعتي على  ومشاركتى بالمتوسط شكلي بفلوز  وحرارة الحمد لله وساحاول ارد بقدر المستطاع

----------


## بسّام

اعمل الخير وارميه في البحر ولا تنتظر شكر من احد

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 89.37  احتمال يصعد للـــ 89.75 + - تقريبا   ومنها يرتد نزول والله اعلم  المهم مراقبته في حال صعد وارتد المهم تاكدو من الارتداد  الستوب نقطة الارتداد او 89.95  والهدف بإذن الله مفتوح للـ 87  او القناعه  في حال لم يصعد الستوب 89.49   والله الموفق

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين ضائعه مو لاقيه الموجود خير وبركه

----------


## aljameel

> اعمل الخير وارميه في البحر ولا تنتظر شكر من احد

 جزاك الله خير يابسام

----------


## janoubi

صباح الخير استاذي الجميل
عوافي اخ بسام

----------


## wrwaleed

السلام عليكم
صباح الخير اخي الجميل واخي بسام
لسه صاحي من بعد حروب امس 
ممكن اعرف ايه ماكن الدخول الحاليه لركوب الموجات
فواضح اني بعيد عن مناطق الدخول للكبل واليورو
فارجو المساعده 
ملحوظه موضوع فتح موضوع منفصل لاخي بسام 
هو ضرب من التشتت فما احلي متابعه موضوع واحد لاكثر من محلل
والعظيم في الموضوع ان اخي الجميل واخي البسام من احسن محللين العملات فهم ياكدون  علي نقاط بعضهم البعض كما ان لاحظت تناوبهم في الوقت واشتراكهم في بعض الوقت مما يزيد من ثباتنا علي طريق واحد ورائهم 
اسف للاطاله

----------


## بسّام

انا ضيف شرف ولست محلل عملات 
 10:00am  GBP  Nationwide HPI m/m   -1.0% 0.4% 1.4%   سلبي 
 12:30pm  GBP  Revised GDP q/q    0.2% 0.1%  في انتظار نتيجته

----------


## فوركس سعودي

الاسهم الأوروبيه على ارتفاعات قويه و هذا يعني ارتفاع الباوند واليورو يعني ندخل شراء 
الخبر على الباوند اتوقع ان يكون ايجابي على الباوند وهذا سيدفع الباوند الى الارتفاع وتسجيل هاي جديد

----------


## بسّام

شو رايك ياجميل نبيع الكيبل من 5290 ونخرج ب  60  نقطة عند 5230  وكم نضع الاستب اذا كنت مؤيد لانك انت المحلل

----------


## بسّام

اخترق  5305 اذا السوق فوق ولكن ليس قبل ان يلمس  5228  غصبا عنه

----------


## memofx

وصل للــ 300 اخى بسام
هل ندخل بيع ؟

----------


## بسّام

الخبر ممتاز وهذا دليله 
12:30pm  GBP  Revised GDP q/q   0.3%  0.2% 0.1% 
من 2% الي 3% 
طبعا طلع فوق ال 5305 قياس 10نقاط ونزل ليخدعوا المضاربين ولا يدروا وين رايح السوق والسوق حيطول كثبر فوق تحت الي ان يشتتوهم  المهم من 5233 شراء والهدف الهاي او اختراقه
والسوق لعبة لمن يعرف ان يلعب لعبتهم صح 
والحد لله علي منه وكرمه وعطائه الي مالا نهاية  
المهم في الامر ثبات اللو اليومي وهو 5228

----------


## بسّام

والان الي الصلاة

----------


## @مصطفى@

الله يجزيك الخير يا اخ جميل انا متابع توصياتك وكلهم جميلات زيك يا قمر 
الف سلامه ليك يا اخونا جميل عسى ما شر اصيبك نحنا بنتظارك بعد الصلاه انشاء الله

----------


## aljameel

يااخوان لاخوف بإذن الله المهم من اقرب نقطة للستوب الدخول يفضل  وبالذات من اليورو هاهو الان عند 1.3611  الستوب 1.3621  الخاسر نقطة ياخذها مني بإذن الله 10  موفقين بإذن الله  بصدق شوي تعبان ارجو معذرتي اليوم ساكون مشارك خفيف متى ماوجدت تحسن ساتابع معكم خلال الساعه بإذن الله   توكلو على الله   والله الموفق

----------


## wrwaleed

السلام عليكم  
قدامي رسم بيقول رايح ل 350 ومنها اظن مكنن يكون مكان بيع كويس 
ولا انصح عامه بالشراء بالرغم من ان اليوم صاعد للان فنحن في ترند هابط للان 
فارجو معرفه راي اخي الجميل واخي بسام 
وارجو نظره لليورو دولار لانه خارج عن كل محاولاتي معه للان 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## human2010

ان شاء الله من اليوم متابع معكم 
تم الدخول فى صفقة اليورو 
تم البيع من 3602 
و وضعت استوب 621 كام اضع الهدف ان شاء الله

----------


## بسّام

اليورو ليس للبيع منذ الامس والتوقع الي 3680 و 3720 و اكثر 3750 والله اعلم

----------


## @مصطفى@

ارجو من الاخوه الكرام بسام وجميل ان لا يتركونا في هذا اليوم العصيب انا رجعت من الصلاه وتقبل الله صلاطقم والله المستعان

----------


## بسّام

الكيبل اوضحته لكم منذ الامس اي قبل اغلاق السوق بساعة تقريبا مع وضع النقاط .

----------


## human2010

للاسف اليورو ضرب استوب

----------


## wrwaleed

السلام عليكم 
اخي بسام  
اا كان اليورو هيتحرك مثل ما بتقول
يبقي اظن الاحسن ننتظر البوند بيع من 350 او فوقه 
ايه رايك 
وطبعا في انظار اخي الجميل 
ولي همسه لاخي الجميل
كل التحيلات هي احتمالات وارجو منك اخي ان كان حليلك  مكسب اوخساره لا قدر الله فلا تحزن
ولا يجب ان تقول انك ستعوض احد فانت بالفعل عوضت اناس كتير
وان عكس معك الاتجاه مره فقد اصبت الف مره
ولك مني تحياتي
وارجو ان ترتاح من الاجهاد  حتي تعطينا  رايك دائما فالاجهاد عدو تجار الفوركس

----------


## بسّام

وتنتظر ليه هي ليس كما تتصور ان 1+1=2 لا لا لا ابدا وانما عندهم يكون 1+1= 22  
فلماذا لم تبيع من فوق ولماذا لم تشتري من تحت عندما حددت الهدفين 6305 و 6228 وليه انتظره يطلع لاجل ابيع واتفرج عليه وهو نازل هنا عدم قوة وجرأة المحلل علي التنفيذ وتردده وتخوفه وهو شيء طبيعي لانه يريد اتجاه واحد اما فوق او تحت ويبيع ويشتريوينتظر ويعزز وهذا الحاصل لم اتي بكلام من رأسي .

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  الكيبل السعر الحالي 1.5237  والله اعلم مجرد كسر 1.5228  بإذن الله لهدفنا 1.5130  والله اعلم له اهداف اخرى تسعدكم لا للتفريط به  والله الموفق

----------


## @مصطفى@

منور اخي جميل بليز تمك معنا اليوم واي جديد خبرنا يا حبيبنا وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## aljameel

اليورو الحمد لله ضرب الستوب معوضه بإذن الله  من خسر من اليورو مجرد الكيبل يكسر 1.5228 يدخل به من لم يدخل من البدايه  وممكن العب معه كالتالي شراء والستوب 1.5228 بعد تاكد وبيع بعد الكسر يفضل مابين البيع والشراء لايتجاوز 10 نقاط   وخذو منه بإذن الله 150 للـ 200 نقطة قابله للزيادة والله اعلم الضعف  والله اعلم لدى خطى بستوب باليورو لحضات اتاكد منه   ويبشرو اهل اليورو بإذن الله لا اخذ حقي وحقكم منه اعطوني وقت  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## heidar elselehdar

ابو مروان بعد صباح القل
انا الاستوب لوز بتاعى لم يضرب بعد لانى وضعته عند 13630 و طالب منك النصيحة ايه رايك اخرج بالخسارة الحالية و لا استنى شوية
نسيت اقول لك يا غالى الف سلامة على صحتك اتمنى تكون فى افضل حال

----------


## human2010

اخ جمييل هل تنصحنى بالبيع من النقطه الحايه ام انتظر؟؟ 
ثانى حاجة صفقة اليورو ضربت الاستوب عند حضرتك ولا عندى انا بس؟

----------


## أبو قمر

> الخبر ممتاز وهذا دليله 
> 12:30pm  GBP  Revised GDP q/q   0.3%  0.2% 0.1% 
> من 2% الي 3% 
> طبعا طلع فوق ال 5305 قياس 10نقاط ونزل ليخدعوا المضاربين ولا يدروا وين رايح السوق والسوق حيطول كثبر فوق تحت الي ان يشتتوهم  المهم من 5233 شراء والهدف الهاي او اختراقه
> والسوق لعبة لمن يعرف ان يلعب لعبتهم صح 
> والحد لله علي منه وكرمه وعطائه الي مالا نهاية  
> المهم في الامر ثبات اللو اليومي وهو 5228

  السلام عليكم 
فعلاً إحتراف ولا أحلى  :Eh S(7): 
فهم عميق للسوق والأخبار 
ما شاء الله
من أمس وأنا متابع لك وللإخوة الأفاضل 
ورشة فيها إخوة ما شاء الله
أدعو لكم بالتوفيق
وللأخ بسام كل السداد

----------


## aljameel

ركزووو على الفرنك ين هو قريب من الستوب الان والله اعلم فيه خير  وارجعو للتوصيه عليه  امس افرطتم بالباوند فرنك  حتى اللحظة معطي 300 نقطة وهو نموذج متشكل عليه الفرنك ين متكون عليه نموذج متوقع والله اعلم عطاء بإذن الله اذا توفقنا به مايقارب 1000 نقطة والخيار لكم

----------


## بسّام

> السلام عليكم 
> فعلاً إحتراف ولا أحلى 
> فهم عميق للسوق والأخبار 
> ما شاء الله
> من أمس وأنا متابع لك وللإخوة الأفاضل 
> ورشة فيها إخوة ما شاء الله
> أدعو لكم بالتوفيق
> وللأخ بسام كل السداد

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا بالاخ / ابو قمر 
وجزاك الله خير ياطيب
وورشتكم لاتقل عن ورشة الجميل والجميع بيكملوا بعض 
وفي الاخير التوفيق من الله

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  الكيبل السعر الحالي 1.5237  والله اعلم مجرد كسر 1.5228  بإذن الله لهدفنا 1.5130  والله اعلم له اهداف اخرى تسعدكم لا للتفريط به   والله الموفق

   

> اليورو الحمد لله ضرب الستوب معوضه بإذن الله   من خسر من اليورو مجرد الكيبل يكسر 1.5228 يدخل به من لم يدخل من البدايه  وممكن العب معه كالتالي شراء والستوب 1.5228 بعد تاكد وبيع بعد الكسر يفضل مابين البيع والشراء لايتجاوز 10 نقاط   وخذو منه بإذن الله 150 للـ 200 نقطة قابله للزيادة والله اعلم الضعف  والله اعلم لدى خطى بستوب باليورو لحضات اتاكد منه   ويبشرو اهل اليورو بإذن الله لا اخذ حقي وحقكم منه اعطوني وقت   موفقين بإذن الله

    للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> ابو مروان بعد صباح القل
> انا الاستوب لوز بتاعى لم يضرب بعد لانى وضعته عند 13630 و طالب منك النصيحة ايه رايك اخرج بالخسارة الحالية و لا استنى شوية
> نسيت اقول لك يا غالى الف سلامة على صحتك اتمنى تكون فى افضل حال

  ابو مروان ارجو سرعة الرد انا خسارتى الان اقل من 10 نقط

----------


## أبو قمر

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اهلا بالاخ / ابو قمر 
> وجزاك الله خير ياطيب
> وورشتكم لاتقل عن ورشة الجميل والجميع بيكملوا بعض 
> وفي الاخير التوفيق من الله

 
وأرى المنايا ان رأت بك شيبة جَعَلَتْكَ مَرْمَى نَبْلِهَا المُتَوَاتِرِ تَعْشُو إلى ضَوْءِ المَشيبِ فتَهتَدِي وَتَضِلّ في لَيْلِ الشّبَابِ الغَابِرِ لو يفتدى ذاك السواد فديتُه بِسَوَادِ عَيْني بَل سَوَادِ ضَمائِرِي أبَيَاضُ رَأسٍ وَاسوِدادُ مَطالِبٍ؟ صَبراً عَلى حُكْمِ الزّمَانِ الأليلي !  أشكرك أخي بسام 
والإخوة جميعاً على جهودكم الأمينة

----------


## رشدي

> ركزووو على الفرنك ين هو قريب من الستوب الان   والله اعلم فيه خير  وارجعو للتوصيه عليه  امس افرطتم بالباوند فرنك  حتى اللحظة معطي 300 نقطة وهو نموذج متشكل عليه الفرنك ين متكون عليه نموذج متوقع والله اعلم عطاء بإذن الله اذا توفقنا به مايقارب 1000 نقطة  والخيار لكم

 صباح الخيرات يا عمى 
ما رأيك ايضا فى الدولار فرنك الاسبوع القادم 
تم الدخول على الفرنك ين شكله حليو يا حليو 
اعطنى الاهداف

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان بعد صباح القل
> انا الاستوب لوز بتاعى لم يضرب بعد لانى وضعته عند 13630 و طالب منك النصيحة ايه رايك اخرج بالخسارة الحالية و لا استنى شوية
> نسيت اقول لك يا غالى الف سلامة على صحتك اتمنى تكون فى افضل حال

 ابشر اخي معكم  بما اني خسرتكم باليور سوف اكون معكم حتى التدبيله قول يارب  تصدق انك ذكرتني بغلطي بستوب اليورو  ارجو اخواني تسامحونا على الغلط الغير مقصود بستوب اليورو  انا افتكر اني وضعته نفس الستوب للبيع السابق قبل يومين  تذكروه الستوب كان 1.3631 للاسف انا غلطت اتكرته 1.3621  أسف اخواني من غير قصد من كثر المشاركات والتوصيات تداخلت علي النقاط  اكرررر أسفي

----------


## بسّام

ضرب 5228 ونزل نقطتين تحتها فالمفروض انكم اشتريتوه من 5232 والهدف الاول 5305 واي اختراق لها سيطلع تقريبا من 50-80 نقطة تقريبا فوق ال 5305 والله اعلم

----------


## بسّام

والي لقاء قريب ان شاء الله وشكرا للجميع

----------


## janoubi

حياك الله يا الجميل انت وتحليلاتك
بالامس عاتبتني على عدم معرفتي بالتعامل مع نقاطك
ثق اني اربح معها صعودا وهبوطا وانما اخ كريم وضع عدة نقاط اربكتني فاحببت ان اتأكد ما اذا كنت متبنيها او لا
مع كل الشكر

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> ابشر اخي معكم  بما اني خسرتكم باليور سوف اكون معكم حتى التدبيله قول يارب  تصدق انك ذكرتني بغلطي بستوب اليورو  ارجو اخواني تسامحونا على الغلط الغير مقصود بستوب اليورو  انا افتكر اني وضعته نفس الستوب للبيع السابق قبل يومين  تكذكروه الستوب كان 1.3631 للاسف انا غلطت اتكرته 1.5621  أسف اخواني من غير قصد من كثر المشاركات والتوصيات تداخلت علي النقاط  اكرررر أسفي

  على فكرة انا حتى هذه الحظة لم اخسر بعد و اجمالى الخسارة المعلقة تساوى 1 دولار فقط لا غير

----------


## @مصطفى@

تم شراء الكيبل والى الاهداف انشاء الله

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم لو واصل نزول وهو متوقع والله اعلم 
 بإذن الله هدفه الحالي 134.15 
فيه خير والله اعلم  
لحضات ياشباب راجع لكم وساجيب على الكل

----------


## 10001

> ضرب 5228 ونزل نقطتين تحتها فالمفروض انكم اشتريتوه من 5232 والهدف الاول 5305 واي اختراق لها سيطلع تقريبا من 50-80 نقطة تقريبا فوق ال 5305 والله اعلم

  
هلا اخ بسام 
ضرب الاستوب ووصل الى 15217

----------


## heidar elselehdar

خلاص يا ابو مروان اغلقت الصفقة على زيرو خسارة 
انا حبيت اطمانك انك لم تتسبب لى فى اى خسارة و الحمد لله
ولكن هذا لا يمنع فى انى لازلت طمعان  فى تدبيل الحساب كما وعدت

----------


## janoubi

الله اكبر الى الآن لم اغلق الباوند
وما زلت مع اليورو
زادك الله علما يا الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> حياك الله يا الجميل انت وتحليلاتك
> بالامس عاتبتني على عدم معرفتي بالتعامل مع نقاطك
> ثق اني اربح معها صعودا وهبوطا وانما اخ كريم وضع عدة نقاط اربكتني فاحببت ان اتأكد ما اذا كنت متبنيها او لا
> مع كل الشكر

 هلا اخي حياك الله 
اهم شي انك مازعلت انا قصدي احثك حتى تستفيد 
أسف اخي

----------


## human2010

تم دخول بيع للكيبل كما قلت يا استاذ  جمييل 
لانه كسر النقطة المحدده الى حضرتك قلتها

----------


## aljameel

> خلاص يا ابو مروان اغلقت الصفقة على زيرو خسارة 
> انا حبيت اطمانك انك لم تتسبب لى فى اى خسارة و الحمد لله
> ولكن هذا لا يمنع فى انى لازلت طمعان فى تدبيل الحساب كما وعدت

 الحمد لله

----------


## mamou_batayneh

السلام عليكم 
يعطيك العافية اخ جميل

----------


## human2010

اخى جمييل انا مازلت منتظر تحصت المجنوون لاغلاق صفقاتى الشرا من 139.23 
بس بفكر ابيع بضعف الشراء هل تنصحنى بذلك؟

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخيرات يا عمى 
> ما رأيك ايضا فى الدولار فرنك الاسبوع القادم 
> تم الدخول على الفرنك ين شكله حليو يا حليو 
> اعطنى الاهداف

 هلا رشدي 
اليوم انساه افضل خليه للاسبوع القادوم 
اوووووكي

----------


## بسّام

من كان متابع لما كتبته من ارقام في موضوع الجميل  
وسوف اذكر الرقمين العلويين 5228 و 5305  
عن الخبر طلع الي 5316 كهاي اليس ذلك صحيح
ماهو فرق الزيادة التي طلعها فوق نحسبها 3516-3505= + 11 نقطة صح ام خطأ 
ونزل بعد الخبر الي 5228 وكسر الي 5212 كلو اليس ذلك صحيح 
ماهو فرق النقص الذي نزله تحت نحسبها 5228-5212= - 16 نقطة صح ام خطأ 
اذا الفرق بينهما 16-11=5 اذا ال 5 تضاف الي هاي اليوم
اذا الهاي سيكون 5316+5= 5321 
اذا المتوقع الان 5212 و 5321 وقد يطلع فوق ال 5321 لان هو اول من ضرب 
والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## janoubi

لا استاذي ما زعلت فليس من آداب التعلم ان التلميذ يزعل من الاستاذ

----------


## soliter

جمعه مباركه على الجميع ان شاء الله  
تسجيل متابعه

----------


## aljameel

بما ان بسام موجود 
أستاذنكم بروح للدكتور اخذ ابره بتصحصحني 
اصحصح وراجع لكم 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## SiLenT HeLL

> من كان متابع لما كتبته من ارقام في موضوع الجميل  
> وسوف اذكر الرقمين العلويين 5228 و 5305  
> عن الخبر طلع الي 5316 كهاي اليس ذلك صحيح
> ماهو فرق الزيادة التي طلعها فوق نحسبها 3516-3505= + 11 نقطة صح ام خطأ 
> ونزل بعد الخبر الي 5228 وكسر الي 5212 كلو اليس ذلك صحيح 
> ماهو فرق النقص الذي نزله تحت نحسبها 5228-5212= - 16 نقطة صح ام خطأ 
> اذا الفرق بينهما 16-11=5 اذا ال 5 تضاف الي هاي اليوم
> اذا الهاي سيكون 5316+5= 5321 
> اذا المتوقع الان 5212 و 5321 وقد يطلع فوق ال 5321 لان هو اول من ضرب 
> والحمد لله رب العالمين

  
ممكن تحسب الباوند ين  
جزاك الله خير

----------


## بسّام

> ممكن تحسب الباوند ين  
> جزاك الله خير

 مع احترامي الشديد لك انا بادوب الاحق الكيبل ويالله الخراج يانضربه يايضربنا 
يعني إستشاري كيبل

----------


## human2010

اخ جمييل هل صح ما قمت به؟؟ 
بيع للكيبل على اساس انك قلت لو كسر النقطه المحدده ندخل بيع للى مدخلش صج؟؟ 
احط استوب كام بقى؟

----------


## mmhosny

أي العزيز أبو مروان.. 
متابع معاك في صمت..حبيت بس اقولك..ربنا يكرمك دنيا و اخره و يجمعك و ايانا و السامعين على الحوض مع الحبيب عليه الصلاة و السلام.. 
كل سنه و انتم جميعا بخير و سعاده

----------


## aljameel

أسف اخواني على التاخير اليوم انا غير مفلوز على الاخير  مبروووووك على الجميع الحمد لله التوصيات كلها عطاء بلا حدود بإذن الله  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  هاه  دبلتم ام لا إن شاء الله تدبلو عشرات المرات قولو يارب  اليورو اكرر أسفي على الغلط الغير مقصود سامحوناااااااااا   بصدق افتكرت 1.36631 هي 1.3621 يسامحنا من غلطت بحقه  الكيبل الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بجني الربح  المجال مفتوح له والله اعلم للـ 1.4870  وسنراقبه مع بعضنا بقدر المستطاع  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أي العزيز أبو مروان.. 
> متابع معاك في صمت..حبيت بس اقولك..ربنا يكرمك دنيا و اخره و يجمعك و ايانا و السامعين على الحوض مع الحبيب عليه الصلاة و السلام.. 
> كل سنه و انتم جميعا بخير و سعاده

 أمين يارب  العالمين 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## ص ص ل

بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك وجعل الله ماتقوم به في موازين حسناتك

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك وجعل الله ماتقوم به في موازين حسناتك

  جزاك الله خير

----------


## human2010

> أسف اخواني على التاخير اليوم انا غير مفلوز على الاخير  مبروووووك على الجميع الحمد لله التوصيات كلها عطاء بلا حدود بإذن الله  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  هاه  دبلتم ام لا إن شاء الله تدبلو عشرات المرات قولو يارب  اليورو اكرر أسفي على الغلط الغير مقصود سامحوناااااااااا   بصدق افتكرت 1.36631 هي 1.3621 يسامحنا من غلطت بحقه  الكيبل الرجاء عدم الاستعجال بجني الربح  المجال مفتوح له والله اعلم للـ 1.4870  وسنراقبه مع بعضنا بقدر المستطاع  والله الموفق

 ان شاء الله معوضه بخير منها 
انا للاسف اغلقت صفقه الكيل على ربح بسيط هل اقوم بيبيعه مرة اخرى؟

----------


## salman123

مرحبا اخي الجميل  ... 
اذا ممكن تبين توجه زوج الاسترالي _ دولار   
حيث اني قمت بيبيعه بسعر 88.75   
كم اضع الهدف ؟  
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين والله اعلم وضعت له توصيه وضيعتها اكيد بتتذكروها  متوقع صعود لل 121.60 تقريبا والستوب 121.80  والحمد لله صعد لل 121.64 وارتد منها  المهم في حال واصل نزول   وكسر 120.03 والله اعلم لهدفه بإذن الله 118.60  من دخل به تقديم الستوب مع حجز جزء من الربح  اليوم جمعه حتى نكون بالامان والله اعلم  وللمعلومية اتوقع له اهداف ابعد المهم مراقبته وعدم الاستعجال بجني الربح  والهدف 118.60 هو نفس الدف المذكور بالتوصية الاساسيه من يوم الاربعاء   ولكن اتوقع بيولد اهداف اخرى مجرد يصل لهدفه بإذن الله  ولكل حادث حديث  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا اخي الجميل ... 
> اذا ممكن تبين توجه زوج الاسترالي _ دولار  
> حيث اني قمت بيبيعه بسعر 88.75  
> كم اضع الهدف ؟  
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 اخي انا امس وصيت  بيع واعطى فرصة البيع بستوب 4 نقاط الحمد لله
 والحمد لله استدفنا منه خير 150 نقطة  ووصل هدفه بالتمام عند 8800
وذكرت بالتوصية في حال كسر 8788 المجال مفتوح له والله اعلم لل 8340 
المهم من الهدف ارتد ولم يكسر 8788 
الان هو بموجه هابطه والله اعلم ولكن يفضل الانتظار للاسبوع القادم افضل

----------


## aljameel

اخواني السوق امامكم ووضعت لكم مايمكن ذكره لكم الاهداف وغيرها ونقاط الكسر وماشابه 
بصدق متعب جدا استاذنكم ساعه ارتاح بها 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل ليش الخوف منه انتم معكم فوق 100 نقطة الخايف يحجز من الربح ولو 30 نقطة بتقديم الستوب  بإذن الله للهدف 1.5130  واهداف اخرى تسعدكم بإذن الله ما تتوقعوها والله اعلم  الصبر ثم الصبر   والخيار لكم  والله الموفق

----------


## مستثمر صغير

اخي ابو مروان 
ما رايك في اليورو دولار واين اهدافه لانه عندي صفقة  بيع مفتوحة من 1.3610 
ايش رايك ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## janoubi

والله احلى ارقام
بس انا كل ما غيرك وضع ارقامه بيصيبني تشوش وخوف لهالسبب بغلق على ربح وبرجع بدخل من نقاط تانية

----------


## aljameel

> والله احلى ارقام
> بس انا كل ما غيرك وضع ارقامه بيصيبني تشوش وخوف لهالسبب بغلق على ربح وبرجع بدخل من نقاط تانية

 هذا عيب المنتدى الكل يفتي وبدون علم من الغالب منهم
واذا صدفة مع احدهم  كم نقطة يكثرو المطبلين
المهم انك بالنهاية رابح 
ياعمي وانا بيدخل بجيبي شي

----------


## The Black Death

*استاذى العزيز  
هو المجنون ممكن يكسر  135 ولا صعب؟ 
لانى فاتح بيع من 135.03  
ياريت تفيدنى 
يا مسهل الحال يارب*

----------


## The Black Death

*اللللللللله واكبر  
ايه الحلاوة والطعامة ده يخواتى 
انا هقعد فى البيت وهتجوز احسن 
الله يكرمك يا ابو مروااان يا مظبطنا *

----------


## السامر

الحمد لله من قبل ومن بعد  :18: ارباح*ارباح  :18:  جزاك الله خيرا ابومروان  :Eh S(7):  على ما تبذله من جهد ذهني وجسدي والله يعطيك العافية ويغفر لك ولوالديك واصل العطاء والتألق :Drive1:   :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:

----------


## aljameel

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6665 والله اعلم متوقع نزول لهدف بعيد بإذن الله 1.5800 انتم اما الصبر حتى بلوغ الهدف او قناعتكم المهم عقد صغير والصبر عليه  انا مرفق شارت الستوب القريب هو خط الترند الازرق وهو يمثل تقريبا 1.6710  او وضع الستوب الذي يناسبكم مجرد كسر خط الترند باللون الاصفر واغلاق يوم تحته بإذن الله للهدف  مجرد كسره نتوقع الاغلاق اليومي اوكي  اذا اخترق خط الترند الازرق يفضل البيع من اقرب نقطة للستوب الرئيسي وهو خط الترند الاحمر اختراقه سيذهب به والله اعلم للـ 1.7100 بإذن الله  فانتم من يرغب به يراقب ماذكرته    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا_  _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6665 والله اعلم متوقع نزول لهدف بعيد بإذن الله 1.5800 انتم اما الصبر حتى بلوغ الهدف او قناعتكم المهم عقد صغير والصبر عليه  انا مرفق شارت الستوب القريب هو خط الترند الازرق وهو يمثل تقريبا 1.6710  او وضع الستوب الذي يناسبكم مجرد كسر خط الترند باللون الاصفر واغلاق يوم تحته بإذن الله للهدف  مجرد كسره نتوقع الاغلاق اليومي اوكي  اذا اخترق خط الترند الازرق يفضل البيع من اقرب نقطة للستوب الرئيسي وهو خط الترند الاحمر اختراقه سيذهب به والله اعلم للـ 1.7100 بإذن الله  فانتم من يرغب به يراقب ماذكرته    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووك لمن دخل بها والحمد لله معه مايقارب الــ 100 نقطة  المهم من دخل بها ويرغب البقاء به تقديم الستوب وحجز 20 نقطة من الربح   وتركه يسرح ويمرح اما الهدف بإذن الله او القناعه  المهم الشارت في حال لم يرفق مع المشاركة الحاليه لانه مهم بالنسبة للتوصية موضح به اهم النقاط   يرجع للمشاركة رقم 18649 وبها الشارت  والان استاذنكم لبعض الوقت بصدق مرهق   اذا نسيت توصية ما لم اذكرها الرجاء تنبيه بها   والله الموفق  ..................................  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر ميرووووك لم ندخل معي بها الحمد لله محققه 330 نقطة  المهم مراقبة النقطة 1.6314 في حال كسرها  واغلق اليوم تحتها بإذن الله فيها خير كثير هو وصل حتى اللحظة 1.6337 مالم يخترقها ممكن جني الربح المهم عدم الاستعجال بالجني  والله الموفق _

----------


## janoubi

لله الحمد على ما رزقنا
شكرا يا طيب شكرا
ايه نعم يدخل الى جيبك المعنوي الدعاء لك بالخير والصحة وهدوء البال

----------


## mohd ali

السلام عليكم هل الوقت مناسب لدخول بيع يورو ين أو الأنتظار احسن وشكرا

----------


## wrwaleed

السلام عليكم
اخي الجميل اليورو طاير لفوق مشادد الكيبل معاه 
هل ننتظر اغلاق اليوم لنعرف الاتجاه 
ام هي مجرد حركه لضرب استوبات

----------


## human2010

ربنا يكرمك و يزيد من امثالك محبى الخير لاخوانهم

----------


## eto2

اخي الجميل اين تتوقع اغلاق الباوند هذه اليلة على اي سعر تقريبا

----------


## أبو محمد.

اخي الجميل هل مازال الباوند نازل لانة بعناة بهدف 5130 هل ممكن ان يعود للهدف ام تغير اتجاهة وبارك الله فيك

----------


## eto2

اخي الجميل اتمنى ردك على سوالي السابق

----------


## elahmady

السلام عليكم اخواني
هل اليورو دولار شراء بعد كسره 1.3630 واختراقه لخط اتجاه هابط قصير  أم منتظر له هبوط آخر وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## BRUFEN

ما شاء الله تبارك الله الله يفتح لكم جميع أبواب رزقه 
ويسهل اموركم جميعاً يارب ياكريم  
والف الف سلامات ما تشوف شر يارب أبو مروان ومعافى يارب 
إن لبدنك عليك حق أنتبه لنفسك أخوي  
اللهم أرزقهم من حيث لا يحتسبون

----------


## semo64

الاخ
 الجميل 
ابو مروان 
الف مليون سلامه
 شفاك الله

----------


## janoubi

سلامة قلبك استاذي

----------


## محمد ابوالعز

اليورو اغلق 4 ساعات عند 1.3600 بالمللى

----------


## @مصطفى@

> اليورو اغلق 4 ساعات عند 1.3600 بالمللى

 ايش معنى هذا يا ابو العز يعني نزول ولا طلوع؟

----------


## solo90515

ما خبار اليورو دولار يا اخوان هل في امل نزول

----------


## بسّام

سلامات يالجميل ماتشوف شر  
تم وضع التوصية الليلية ليوم الاثنين وحذفها المراقب  (حسب الوعد) 
والان حيدخل المراقب بعد المشاركة يظن انها توصية  
1/0  يامراقب المنتدي غلبتك وفكنا من شرك

----------


## BRUFEN

سلامات إن شاء الله اخوي بسام وش سالفة الحذف وما حذف خير إن شاء الله
هذا وانا حسابي ديمو ما عجبني الوضع اجل لو توني في حسابي شيئ 
هذا شيئ غريب وما يصير وأعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
لا يؤمن احدكم حتى يحب لأخية ما يحب لنفسة 
وبعدين فيها وعود هو مهو المفروض الموضوع موضوع أبو مروان وانت 
ما غلطت عليه بشيئ ولا أسأت لاحد في موضوعه وهو راضي أنك تكتب في
موضوعه طيب كيف يعني وش المشكله هنا

----------


## رشدي

ادعو من الله ان تكونوا فى دوام الصحة والعافية  صباح ال :Eh S(7):   اجازة سعيدة   سهرة مع ال EUR/USD  نظرا لما شهدناه منذ هبوط الزوج من شهر سبتمبر من العام 2009 حتى الآن وكنت اتوقع المزيد من الهبوط ليوم امس الجمعة   ولكن كان الأغلاق يحوى معطيات جديدة  عدم استطاعة الزوج لكسر مستوى 61 فايبو ومنطقة ال1.3400 تقريبا والتى كانت تحوى لو لشمعة الاسبوع السابق وشمعة تشكلت يوم 18/5 من العام المنقضى   بالاضافة الى هذا شمعة اغلاق الاسبوع الحالى تنذر بتغيير الاتجاه الى الأعلى وان كان بغرض تصحيحى ؟   هذا مع اغلاق شمعة يوم الخميس الماضى على فريم اليومى والتى كانت ايضا شمعة عاكسة   وإذا نطرنا سريعا على فريم الاربع ساعات وجدنا اختراق واضح للوتد الهابط تزامن مع اختراق واضح للسعر لموفينج 50 والاغلاق فوقه   ونظرة اخرى بتأمل على فريم الاربع ساعات لنجد قناة هابطة اغلق السعر على طرفها العلوى  طبعا لا ننسى ان السعر اغلق تحت منطقة مقاومة قوية على الاسبوعى 1.3670  فالتوقع والله اعلم بحدوث الصعود مع الافتتاح ويتم الشراء باختراق مستوى 1.3670 مع اختراق القناة  الهابطة على الاربع ساعات  فيتم الشراء وهدفنا منطقة 50 فيبو التصحيحية عند 1.3806 ومن بعدها 38 فيبو   منتظرين رأيك يا جميل   تحياتى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Elliott_Trader

أخي aljameel ماشاء الله موضوعك متميز  هذه أول مرة أدخل موضوعك وما كنت أتصور أنه بهذا الرقي والدقة ماشاء الله عليك موفق دائما وأبدا ***  :Eh S(7):

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ياريت تحليل مفصل منك على اليورو دولار يا حبيبى
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## eslam1071980

صراحه اضل توصيات ربنا يوفقك

----------


## محمد ابوالعز

> اليورو اغلق 4 ساعات عند 1.3600 بالمللى

 اغلاق الاربع ساعات الاخيره والاغلاق الاسبوعى يا اخ مصطفى يدعم الهبوط ..وان شاء الله الهدف 1.3200

----------


## السامر

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## @مصطفى@

> اغلاق الاربع ساعات الاخيره والاغلاق الاسبوعى يا اخ مصطفى يدعم الهبوط ..وان شاء الله الهدف 1.3200

 تسلم حبيبي ابو العز ويا رب يسمع منك والى الهدف يا باشا

----------


## janoubi

لوين ممكن يوصل ارتفاع الباوند واليورو قبل العودة الى الهبوط ؟

----------


## lionofegypt2020

السلام عليكم اسبوع موفق وملىء بالارباح
ان شاء الله على يد اخونا ابو مروان
سدد الله خطاه ان شاء الله

----------


## سفاح الفوركس

السلام عليكم اخبارك ايه ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل ليش الخوف منه انتم معكم فوق 100 نقطة الخايف يحجز من الربح ولو 30 نقطة بتقديم الستوب  بإذن الله للهدف 1.5130  واهداف اخرى تسعدكم بإذن الله ما تتوقعوها والله اعلم  الصبر ثم الصبر   والخيار لكم   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  كم وصل الكيبل من كم وانا اقول الكيبل هدفه 1.5130  من مايقارب 4 او 5 شهور وانا اقول هدف للكيبل 1.5130  اسمحولي انا هذا الاسبوع متفرج لن اضع توصية  اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## wrwaleed

السلام عليكم
الف مبروك الهدف اخي الجميل
وانا اؤيدك في قرارك بالجلوس بمقعد الاحطياتي 
واجازة سعيده واتمني انك تعود يقوه اكثر 
همسه
بالرغم من الشباب بتغط عليك بقوةالا ان ده ليه فائده 
فهو يدفعك الي التركيز اكثر 
ولا تنسي 
اللاعب اللي بالملعب غير اللي بيكون علي مقعد الاحطياطي  
تقبل تحياتي 
واجازة سعيده

----------


## راجي البشاير

هلا بك بو مروان ودوم مع الابداع باذن الله 
بلغني انك مفلوز هاليومين 
ان شاءلله تكون بصحه وعافيه يالغالي :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> الف مبروك الهدف اخي الجميل
> وانا اؤيدك في قرارك بالجلوس بمقعد الاحطياتي 
> واجازة سعيده واتمني انك تعود يقوه اكثر 
> همسه
> بالرغم من الشباب بتغط عليك بقوةالا ان ده ليه فائده 
> فهو يدفعك الي التركيز اكثر 
> ولا تنسي 
> اللاعب اللي بالملعب غير اللي بيكون علي مقعد الاحطياطي  
> ...

 اوكي انا بمقعد الاحتياط وانت خلك مع الشباب اليبتغطي عليه بقوة

----------


## aljameel

> هلا بك بو مروان ودوم مع الابداع باذن الله 
> بلغني انك مفلوز هاليومين 
> ان شاءلله تكون بصحه وعافيه يالغالي

 هلا وغلا  
الحمد لله بخير الان  
وينك انت غائب لك فترة من طول الغيبات جاب الغنائم

----------


## hamdydr

الف سلامه عليك اللهم اشفه انت الشافي وانت سبحانك علي كل شيئ قدير    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## راجي البشاير

> هلا وغلا  
> الحمد لله بخير الان  
> وينك انت غائب لك فترة من طول الغيبات جاب الغنائم

 موجود طال عمرك بس اطقطق مع الاسهم 
البورصه نهيبه ومع ذلك رجعت من باب الادمان لا اكثر 
والان  بيع يورو من يوم الجمعه 3580 قاعد اقولب فيه اهدج او اسكر ويازين شورتك يابو مروان 
ويشهد الله مادخلت الا اليوم لموضوعك اقرا بداعاتك ولقيتها فرصه اطمن عليك يالغالي

----------


## السامر

صباح مشرق وجميل 
خذ راحتك ابومروان

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان..لو سمحت..هل فيه تغيير بتوصية الفرنك..

----------


## مبارز

الأالأخ الجميل 
رجاء تأكيد توصيتك علي اليورو لانة علي ما اعتقد في موجات التصحيح الثلاث
هل نخرج
ام هو الي النزول

----------


## السامر

> 

    ابومروان ما رديت على تشكيلات اسمك :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:       :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:

----------


## رشدي

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  كم وصل الكيبل من كم وانا اقول الكيبل هدفه 1.5130  من مايقارب 4 او 5 شهور وانا اقول هدف للكيبل 1.5130  اسمحولي انا هذا الاسبوع متفرج لن اضع توصية   اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع

    مبروك يا عمى  نعم انا اتذكر منذ ان انزلت شارت على الكيبل عند 1.6000     وكان تحديدا فى شهر يناير الماضى مبرووك عليك مشوار الالف ياغالى   تحياتى لشخصك الكريم يا استاذى الغالى :Eh S(7):

----------


## lionofegypt2020

مبروك الالف نقطة يا ريس فى الكيبل الف مبرووووووووووووك للجميع

----------


## VEVA

الاخ الجميل السلام عليكم  من اي النقاط تتوقع  ارتداد الباوند وعكس الاتجاه وشكرا لك

----------


## aljameel

> مبروك يا عمى  نعم انا اتذكر منذ ان انزلت شارت على الكيبل عند 1.6000    وكان تحديدا فى شهر يناير الماضى مبرووك عليك مشوار الالف ياغالى   تحياتى لشخصك الكريم يا استاذى الغالى

  

> مبروك الالف نقطة يا ريس فى الكيبل الف مبرووووووووووووك للجميع

 انا لا اقصد الف نقطة 
انا اقصد الاتجاه العام من متى وانا انا اذكر هدفه

----------


## aljameel

> ابومروان ما رديت على تشكيلات اسمك

 تسلم يالسامر ومشكور 
ماشاء الله عليك

----------


## aljameel

يااخوان انا هذا الاسبوع متفرج فقط

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان..لو سمحت..هل فيه تغيير بتوصية الفرنك..

 لا تغيرررررررررررررر كما هي

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ربنا يكرم الجميع ان شاء الله وياريت رايك فى اليورو دولار يا ابو مروان

----------


## beshay

الاخ ابو مروان 
   صباح الخير

----------


## ibo2000

السلام عليكم 
هل ما زال هدف الاسترالي دولار كما هو ؟

----------


## المجهول

> الكيبل ليش الخوف منه انتم معكم فوق 100 نقطة الخايف يحجز من الربح ولو 30 نقطة بتقديم الستوب  بإذن الله للهدف 1.5130  واهداف اخرى تسعدكم بإذن الله ما تتوقعوها والله اعلم  الصبر ثم الصبر   والخيار لكم  والله الموفق

 اهداف اخرى تسعدكم 00 الصبر ثم الصبر 
كلام من ذهب 
يشهد الله انك استاذ بكل ماتعنيه الكلمه من معنى

----------


## فوركس سعودي

الباوند نزل اليوم 100 نقطه وفي دقيقه واحده نزل 100 نقطه إضافيه قبل قليل   :Yikes3:

----------


## السامر

ابومروان استشارة   اليورو والاسترالي  الى وين تتوقع؟   :Wink Smile:  :Wink Smile:  :Wink Smile:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:

----------


## aljameel

> ابومروان استشارة   اليورو والاسترالي الى وين تتوقع؟

   ابشر ولا يهمك  كسر 1.5086 تاكيد لهدف اول بإذن الله 1.4900  وله اهداف اخرى والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.5110  والله الموفق

----------


## ربحان خسران

اخي العزيز aljamee 
عندي عقود شراء كثير الباوند ين لازم اطلع من العقود على الاقل 137 وكنت اعمل هج الحساب لا يتحمل  هل انتهى النزول 
افيدني بعلمك جزاك الله خير

----------


## zedan

ابو مروان ايش وضع الكيبل

----------


## aljameel

> اخي العزيز aljamee 
> عندي عقود شراء كثير الباوند ين لازم اطلع من العقود على الاقل 137 وكنت اعمل هج الحساب لا يتحمل هل انتهى النزول 
> افيدني بعلمك جزاك الله خير

 يااخي والله ذكرت اكثر من مرة ونصحت الابتعاد عن الشراء   لانه بموجه هابطة والله اعلم  كموجه على المدى القريب يصعد للـ 133.50 ويرتد نزول لهدف والله اعلم 131.40  وفي حال واصل صعود تصحيح كموجه عامه احتمال يصعد للــ 135 او 136.50 كصعود تصحيحي والله اعلم ومن احدهم يرتد نزول   فانت راقبه والله كريم

----------


## ربحان خسران

> يااخي والله ذكرت اكثر من مرة ونصحت الابتعاد عن الشراء   لانه بموجه هابطة والله اعلم  كموجه على المدى القريب يصعد للـ 133.50 ويرتد نزول لهدف والله اعلم 131.40  وفي حال واصل صعود تصحيح كموجه عامه احتمال يصعد للــ 135 او 136.50 كصعود تصحيحي والله اعلم ومن احدهم يرتد نزول   فانت راقبه والله كريم

 شكراا على الرد 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان ايش وضع الكيبل

 كان نفسي الكل استفاد من النزول بالرغم ذكرت بمجرد اغلق يوم  تحت 1.5275 بان المجال مفتوح له بالنزول للـ 1.4780 وكررت لكم يوم الجمعه مالكم نصيب المنتدى الكل يفتي بالكيبل وانتم الخاسرين الله يساعد والله يعوضكم باحسن منه  المهم الان هو اما يصحح من المنطقة التي هو بها الان  او يصعد للـ 1.4960  ومنها يرتد نزول  فانتم راقبوه من النقطة الحالية او صعود لل1.4960   ومنها نزول والمجال مفتوح للكيبل والله  اعلم قريب من 1.4500  مجرد يتاكد الارتداد سابلغكم بالهدف بإذن الله  بشكل عام والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## شـــروق

_أخي أبو مروان_   _برأيك متى سيعود الباوند إلي 1.600_  _وشكرا لك ,,_

----------


## aljameel

> _أخي أبو مروان_   _برأيك متى سيعود الباوند إلي 1.600_  _وما هو هدف المجنون القريب_   _وشكرا لك ,,_

 الان كتبت للمجنون والكيبل تصوري

----------


## abanoub

اخي الجميل
ايه رأيك في اليورو باوند حيث اني فاتح بيع من 8763 هل في امكان ان يوصل لنقطة الدخول واذا لا برأيك اغلقه على اي نقطة؟ وشكرا.

----------


## mohd ali

> كان نفسي الكل استفاد من النزول بالرغم ذكرت بمجرد اغلق يوم  تحت 1.5275 بان المجال مفتوح له بالنزول للـ 1.4780 وكررت لكم يوم الجمعه مالكم نصيب المنتدى الكل يفتي بالكيبل وانتم الخاسرين الله يساعد والله يعوضكم باحسن منه  المهم الان هو اما يصحح من المنطقة التي هو بها الان  او يصعد للـ 1.4960  ومنها يرتد نزول  فانتم راقبوه من النقطة الحالية او صعود لل1.4960   ومنها نزول والمجال مفتوح للكيبل والله  اعلم قريب من 1.4500  مجرد يتاكد الارتداد سابلغكم بالهدف بإذن الله  بشكل عام والله اعلم  والله الموفق

 شكرا جزيلا والله اني استفد وعملت كل شيء انت خبرتنا به ماشاء الله كل ارباح الحمد لله.  الله يوفقق... وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل
> ايه رأيك في اليورو باوند حيث اني فاتح بيع من 8763 هل في امكان ان يوصل لنقطة الدخول واذا لا برأيك اغلقه على اي نقطة؟ وشكرا.

 نقطة بيعك بعيدة جدا 
احتمال لو نزل تحت 9060 بان ينزل لل9000 ومنها يرتد صعود والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا جزيلا والله اني استفد وعملت كل شيء انت خبرتنا به ماشاء الله كل ارباح الحمد لله. الله يوفقق... وشكرا

 الله يبشرك بالخير 
والله والله اني افرح اذا احدكم رابح واستفاد ويشهد الله على ذلك 
الف مليون مبرووووووووووووووووك تستاهل كل خير

----------


## janoubi

لله الحمد والشكر 200 نقطة من الباوند
الف شكر يا استاذي الحلو

----------


## abanoub

> نقطة بيعك بعيدة جدا 
> احتمال لو نزل تحت 9060 بان ينزل لل9000 ومنها يرتد صعود والله اعلم

 شكرا اخي الجميل.

----------


## حمزة ،،

يعطيك العافية يا جميل ،،، دخلت معك على اليورو ين ولقط الإستوب  والحمد الله على كل شيئ

----------


## aljameel

> يعطيك العافية يا جميل ،،، دخلت معك على اليورو ين ولقط الإستوب  والحمد الله على كل شيئ

 صدقت اخي ابشر باحسن منها أن شاء الله  نقطة البيع على ما اتذكر 121.65+ - تقريبا والستوب 121.80 والهدف 118.50  انا من طبعي اضع الستوب قريب خوفا عليكم   بإذن الله تتعوض قول يارب

----------


## aljameel

> لله الحمد والشكر 200 نقطة من الباوند
> الف شكر يا استاذي الحلو

 مبرووك تستاهل كل خير

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الف مبروووك للجميع يا ابو مروان ناس كتير
 استفادت من كلامك الجميل
نفعك الله بمكسبهم يارب

----------


## aljameel

هاهو الكيبل بيصعد راقبوه في حال ارتد من 1.4960  
انا أستاذنكم للصلاة 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## o7o

اخ الجميل رحم الله والديك نظرتك  للنيوزلاندي دولار
انا بايع من 0.6990
هل اطارد الربح لان الاتجاه العام هبوط 
ام اني اسير عكس الاتجاه ويجب ان اكتفي بما تحقق

----------


## janoubi

تقبل الله

----------


## حمزة ،،

> صدقت اخي ابشر باحسن منها أن شاء الله  نقطة البيع على ما اتذكر 121.65+ - تقريبا والستوب 121.80 والهدف 118.50  انا من طبعي اضع الستوب قريب خوفا عليكم    بإذن الله تتعوض قول يارب

 يا رب  بس أنا دخلت من 121.20 لأن الهدف بعيد والحمد الله على كل شيئ  يا ريت تعطيني رئيك بالباوند لأني أفكر في بيعه من 1.4960

----------


## السامر

> ابشر ولا يهمك  كسر 1.5086 تاكيد لهدف اول بإذن الله 1.4900  وله اهداف اخرى والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.5110   والله الموفق

 تسلم يا غالي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## wrwaleed

السلام عليكم 
ولكم باك يابو مروان 
هو ده 
مش تقولي اريح ودكه احطياطي
خطتي معاك ابت الهدف
والحمد لله رجع صوتك  يصدح وسط اخوانك 
للاسف انا ما بستفدش جامد زي  الشباب لظروف شغلي
ولكن ديما بتابع وبخطف اللي بقدر عليه
وكله رزق
وان  شاء الله انت تكون سبب خير 
وان شاء الله ربك يجزاك خير عني اولا
وعن كل الشباب  
وعلي فكره انا بعت دكه الاحطياط عشان ما تفكرش تريح تاني

----------


## o7o

> اخ الجميل رحم الله والديك نظرتك  للنيوزلاندي دولار
> انا بايع من 0.6990
> هل اطارد الربح لان الاتجاه العام هبوط 
> ام اني اسير عكس الاتجاه ويجب ان اكتفي بما تحقق

  :Hands: ارجو التكرم بالرد :Hands:

----------


## aljameel

> ارجو التكرم بالرد

 اخي أسف لم انتبه لسوالك ولم اكن متواجد 
الصبر عليه بإذن الله هدفه 6666 هدف اول وله اهداف اخرى بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> تسلم يا غالي

  
مبرووووك وتستاهل كل خير 
المهم الان ماشاء الله معك فوق 100 نقطة  
حجز جزء من الربح ولو 20 نقطة بتقديم الستوب والصبر عليه 
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم اراكم لاحقا بإذن الله  المهم مراقبة الكيبل والله اعلم بمنطقة ارتداد  ولو صعد بعض الشي   الستوب نقطة الارتداد  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## أبو محمد.

كم نقطة الارتداد

----------


## مبارز

الأخ الجميل
اكرمك الله هل الأسترالي الي الهبوط والي كام
ام سيبقي هكذا متعلقا الي اعلي 
برغم ارتفاع الدولار
و هدف الهبوط كام
انا بايع  من 8841

----------


## السامر

> كم نقطة الارتداد

       

> كان نفسي الكل استفاد من النزول  بالرغم ذكرت بمجرد اغلق يوم تحت 1.5275 بان المجال مفتوح له بالنزول للـ 1.4780 وكررت لكم يوم الجمعه مالكم نصيب المنتدى الكل يفتي بالكيبل وانتم الخاسرين الله يساعد والله يعوضكم باحسن منه  المهم الان هو اما يصحح من المنطقة التي هو بها الان او يصعد للـ 1.4960  ومنها يرتد نزول  فانتم راقبوه من النقطة الحالية او صعود لل1.4960   ومنها نزول والمجال مفتوح للكيبل والله اعلم قريب من 1.4500  مجرد يتاكد الارتداد سابلغكم بالهدف بإذن الله  بشكل عام والله اعلم  والله الموفق

 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## السامر

> مبرووووك وتستاهل كل خير 
> المهم الان ماشاء الله معك فوق 100 نقطة  
> حجز جزء من الربح ولو 20 نقطة بتقديم الستوب والصبر عليه 
> موفق بإذن الله

 عُلم :Drive1:

----------


## ،،،TakePoints

_اخي الكريم aljameel كيف حالك تقدمت بموضوع بعنوان ما رأيكم بهذا الاقتراح ولعلك قرأت الموضوع_  _وصراحة كنت قد رشحت اسمك للعمل في الورشه بعد تصويت الاعضاء وتنظيم الاداره لذلك لكن الشخص القائم على الورشه لابد له من بذل بعض المجهود لنجاح الورشه_  _لذلك اقدم لك هذه الدعوه وهي مساعدتي في شحذ الهمم لنجاح هذا العمل الجماعي الذي تختص به الورشه ولنا الشرف للعمل معنا وقبول الدعوه وصراحة هي عمل جماعي بمجهود قليل_  _واكون من الممتنين لك_ _تقبل ودي وشكري_   ارجو الرد في موضوعي حتى اعرف مدى قبولك

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  ساكتب ما اراه من تصور لبعض العملات والله الموفق  والله اعلم اليورو ين ارتد من منطقة تصحيح 121 مراقبته والهدف بإذن الله 118.50 له اهداف اخرى والله اعلم  اليورو دولار الهاي الحالي منطقة ارتداد هدفه بإذن الله 1.3333 وله اهداف اخرى 1.3240 قد تمتد للــ 1.3090/1.3000 والله اعلم  الباوند تحت 1.5025\30 منطقة ارتداد الصعود فوقها التصحيح مفتوح له والله اعلم للــ 1.5180  المجنون بمنطقة ارتداد والله اعلم نفس الشي  وتصبحوووووووووو على خير  راقبو ولا تستعجلو المهم الستوب صغير   موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## o7o

وانتا من اهل الخير دمت في حفظ الله ورعايتة

----------


## mido2010

السلام عليكم 
عايز اعرف ايه نظام دخول التوصيات الاخ جميل
يعني اعرف نقطة الدخول والهدف والاستوب ازاي
ويعني ايه نقطة الارتداد
منتظر الرد من الاخ جميل او احد الاخوة المتابعين له
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  عايز اعرف ايه نظام دخول التوصيات الاخ جميل يعني اعرف نقطة الدخول والهدف والاستوب ازاي ويعني ايه نقطة الارتداد منتظر الرد من الاخ جميل او احد الاخوة المتابعين له وجزاكم الله خيرا

 على البركة لا تدخلها

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم اخي الجميل كم هدف الباوند تحت النهائي كم ممكن ينزل اقصى حد تقريبا حتى يبدء بالصعود والله يسلمك ياطيب

----------


## mokly

السلام عليكم ترى ابو مروان الانفلونزا انتشرت فى البيت كله  تراك تركتها على بابى الصباح  مبروك عليكم الاهداف ياشباب وان شاء الله موفقين دائما دمتم بود

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

بارك الله فيك يالجميلي على هالمتابعه الطيبه

----------


## رشدي

السلام عليكم جميعا 
هلا بالشباب الطيب وينك يا ابو مروان

----------


## رشدي

> السلام عليكم ترى ابو مروان الانفلونزا انتشرت فى البيت كله  تراك تركتها على بابى الصباح  مبروك عليكم الاهداف ياشباب وان شاء الله موفقين دائما دمتم بود

  
وينك غايب يا طيب 
وين تحليل اليورو اليوم نظرتك يا غالى بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

صباح الخير جميعا 
يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  ساكتب ما اراه من تصور لبعض العملات والله الموفق  والله اعلم اليورو ين ارتد من منطقة تصحيح 121 مراقبته والهدف بإذن الله 118.50 له اهداف اخرى والله اعلم  اليورو دولار الهاي الحالي منطقة ارتداد هدفه بإذن الله 1.3333 وله اهداف اخرى 1.3240 قد تمتد للــ 1.3090/1.3000 والله اعلم  الباوند تحت 1.5025\30 منطقة ارتداد الصعود فوقها التصحيح مفتوح له والله اعلم للــ 1.5180  المجنون بمنطقة ارتداد والله اعلم نفس الشي  وتصبحوووووووووو على خير  راقبو ولا تستعجلو المهم الستوب صغير    موفقين بإذن الله

 هاذا ماكتبته مساء امس  من دخل باحدهم يضع الستوب نقطة دخوله والله الموفق

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

ياهلا وغلا يابو مروان  
صحاك الأسترالي ها ههههههه 
يالله ان تحي هالغالي

----------


## aljameel

> ياهلا وغلا يابو مروان  
> صحاك الأسترالي ها ههههههه 
> يالله ان تحي هالغالي

 هلا محمد صباح النور

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والمجنون اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  معكم مايقارب 100 نقطة المهم حجز ولو 20 نقطة بتقديم الستوب  والله الموفق  نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## رشدي

غيرواااااااا الفايدة الى 4

----------


## aljameel

> غيرواااااااا الفايدة الى 4

 بارك الله فيك يارشدي

----------


## yaserrr

صباح الخير ابو مروان  
مبروك 100 الكيبل قفلناها خويك قنوع بزياده 
الله يوفقنا واياك ويجزاك خير

----------


## beshay

> السلام عليكم ترى ابو مروان الانفلونزا انتشرت فى البيت كله  تراك تركتها على بابى الصباح  مبروك عليكم الاهداف ياشباب وان شاء الله موفقين دائما دمتم بود

 صباح الفل 
 الف سلامه عليك ابو مروان  :Eh S(7):

----------


## راجي البشاير

صباح الخيرات للكل 
بو مروان حبيب قلبي 
بروح للدوام بس مدري كم اعرض بيع الاسترالي دولار 
تحياتي للحلوين بس :Big Grin:

----------


## lionofegypt2020

تم تغير فائدة الاسترالى كما كان متوقعا الى 4

----------


## رشدي

رايك فى   اليورو   والاسترالى   بارك الله فيك

----------


## @ بو مشاري @

ياجماعة الخبر الفايدة 
يصعد او ينزل الباوند

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم

----------


## aljameel

> رايك فى   اليورو   والاسترالى   بارك الله فيك

 والله اعلم هدفه الاول بإذن الله 1.4900 وله اهداف اخرى بإذن الله

----------


## eto2

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخيرات للكل 
> بو مروان حبيب قلبي 
> بروح للدوام بس مدري كم اعرض بيع الاسترالي دولار 
> تحياتي للحلوين بس

 الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم 
الان يقف على مفترق طرق والله اعلم اما ينهار نزول او يصعد ويدخل بموجه صاعده على المدى القريب والله اعلم

----------


## mohd ali

صباح الخير والنور

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  ساكتب ما اراه من تصور لبعض العملات والله الموفق  والله اعلم اليورو ين ارتد من منطقة تصحيح 121 مراقبته والهدف بإذن الله 118.50 له اهداف اخرى والله اعلم  اليورو دولار الهاي الحالي منطقة ارتداد هدفه بإذن الله 1.3333 وله اهداف اخرى 1.3240 قد تمتد للــ 1.3090/1.3000 والله اعلم  الباوند تحت 1.5025\30 منطقة ارتداد الصعود فوقها التصحيح مفتوح له والله اعلم للــ 1.5180  المجنون بمنطقة ارتداد والله اعلم نفس الشي  وتصبحوووووووووو على خير  راقبو ولا تستعجلو المهم الستوب صغير    موفقين بإذن الله

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  هذه التوصيات كتبتها الساعه 11 مساء البارح  اعتقد اعطى فرصة للكل بستوب صغير والحمد لله   المهم الكيبل مجرد يكسر 1.4852اللو الحالي  والله اعلم هدفه بإذن الله  1.4700\1.6670  واتوقع والله اعلم اكثر من الهدف   المجنون بكسر اللو بإذن الله هدفه 131 ومتوقع اكثر من الهدف  اليورو دولار واليورو ين كما هم اهدافهم بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

اليورو والله اعلم بكسر 1.3440 بإذن الله للهاوية

----------


## aljameel

الحمد لله كسر مغلبنا له كم يوم

----------


## السامر

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  هذه التوصيات كتبتها الساعه 11 مساء البارح  اعتقد اعطى فرصة للكل بستوب صغير والحمد لله   المهم الكيبل مجرد يكسر 1.4852اللو الحالي والله اعلم هدفه بإذن الله 1.4700\1.6670  واتوقع والله اعلم اكثر من الهدف   المجنون بكسر اللو بإذن الله هدفه 131 ومتوقع اكثر من الهدف  اليورو دولار واليورو ين كما هم اهدافهم بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 الله يعطيك العافية  ما قصرت ابومروان :Eh S(7):   مع انك قلت بكون متفرج الا انك لم تحرمنا   من ارشاداتك الرائعة  الله يجزيك الخير     قائد السفينة واحنا الركاب :Drive1:

----------


## السامر

دووووووووووس عليه

----------


## WAEL ALI

السلام عليكم
رفع الفائدة الأسترالية إلى 4.00% مقابل المعدل السابق الذي أشار إلى 3.75%. 
كانت النتيجة المباشرة أن ارتفع الدولار الأسترالي بواقع 42 نقطة في أعقاب ارتفاع طفيف للغاية تبعه هبوط آخر تأثرًا بهبوط تصاريح البناء الأسترالية وارتفاع مبيعات التجزئة وهما الحدثان اللذان أدخلا الدولار الأسترالي في نوبة متابينة بين ارتفاع وانخفاض حتى جاء بيان الفائدة ليحسم الأمر بارتفاع الدولار الأسترالي إلى مستوى 0.8983

----------


## MOraN_82

> السلام عليكم

 
و عليكم السلام  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mohd ali

اخي جميل شو رأيك في الباوند وصل 1.4971 بيع ولا شراء وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> اخي جميل شو رأيك في الباوند وصل 1.4971 بيع ولا شراء وشكرا

 اخي من البارح موصي عليه بيع المهم تحت الهاي 1.5015  الان بإذن الله مجرد كسر 1.4886 والله اعلم تاكيد للنزول لهدفه بإذن الله 1.4700  مالم يكسر 1.4886 فاحتمال الصعود وارد باختراق الهاي  فيكون صعود والله اعلم ليصحح كما ذكرت بالتوصية عند 1.5180 والله اعلم   ولكن حتى اللحظة النزول هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم والله الموفق

----------


## mohd ali

انشاء الله نزول شكرا على معلومات القيمة الله يوفقق

----------


## eto2

اخي الجميل هل هناك اي جديد بخصوص الباوند

----------


## heidar elselehdar

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ابو مروان هل لديك تفسير لما يحدث لليورو دولار
اخوك بايع من 13533 و بصراحة لست متفائلا

----------


## Scarface

أخي الجميل 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا كنت من المتابعين الأوائل لموضوعك الحلو لكن لكثرة الأشغال والعمل خاصة في قسم الأكسبيرتات لم أستطع المواصلة في الحضور والمشاركة. 
على العموم أرجو أن تقبلني في موضوعك وإذا ممكن أشارك أو لا. 
تقبل ودي وتقديري.

----------


## solo90515

اليورو دولار شو اخبارعه يا اخوان في توصية عليه ولا لاء
لأني شايفه مقترب من منطقة ارتداد والله اعلم

----------


## medameda

حد يعطينا نظرة على اليورو يا اخوان

----------


## solo90515

اخي الجميل ارجو ان تعطيني رايك في وجهة نظر اليورو دولار الحين هوا على  3585 ارى ممكن يصل الى خط مقاومة نقطة 3605 ومن ثم الارتداد حوالي المية نقطة اما اذا كسرها فهو فوق فوق 
رايك يالجميل جزاك الله الخير

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أنا كنت من المتابعين الأوائل لموضوعك الحلو لكن لكثرة الأشغال والعمل خاصة في قسم الأكسبيرتات لم أستطع المواصلة في الحضور والمشاركة. 
> على العموم أرجو أن تقبلني في موضوعك وإذا ممكن أشارك أو لا. 
> تقبل ودي وتقديري.

 هلا
اخي الموضوع موضوع الجميع حياك الله

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ابو مروان هل لديك تفسير لما يحدث لليورو دولار
> اخوك بايع من 13533 و بصراحة لست متفائلا

  

> اليورو دولار شو اخبارعه يا اخوان في توصية عليه ولا لاء
> لأني شايفه مقترب من منطقة ارتداد والله اعلم

  

> حد يعطينا نظرة على اليورو يا اخوان

  

> اخي الجميل ارجو ان تعطيني رايك في وجهة نظر اليورو دولار الحين هوا على 3585 ارى ممكن يصل الى خط مقاومة نقطة 3605 ومن ثم الارتداد حوالي المية نقطة اما اذا كسرها فهو فوق فوق 
> رايك يالجميل جزاك الله الخير

 لا اعرف سبب الصعود الحالي 
انا يااخوان من واجبي ما اراه اكتبه ان كان هدف او غيره واتمنى ان تجنون كامل الهدف  
اليورودولار واليورو ين انا كتبت ما اشاهده من اهداف والحمد لله اعطو 150 و 130 نقطة  
بصراحه الاثنين غربين الاطوار هم بالاساس حتى اللحظة بموجه هابطة نزلو لنصف الهدف ثم ارتدو 
وحتى اللحظة والله اعلم النزول سيد الموقف 
والله الموفق

----------


## Scarface

بالنسبة لي شخصياً أرى أنه بيع طالما لم يكسر 1.3600 وطبعا لو قدر الله وكسرها لربما هو إرتداد عكسي فقط. 
أرجو أخذ الحذر اليورو إذا ما خاب ظني يستعد إلى إنفجار سعري حسب ما لاظت خلال الأشهر الفائتة والله أعلم.  
طبع الكلام الأخير والنهائي للأستاذ أبو مروان. 
وبالتوفيق

----------


## Scarface

> هلا
> اخي الموضوع موضوع الجميع حياك الله

 تسلم أخي أبو مروان وبارك الله فيك.

----------


## solo90515

:016:  :016:  :016:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:

----------


## adnan774

أبو مروان  
ممكن طلب   
الكندي ممكن اعرف وين ناوي يوصل بنزوله هذا ؟

----------


## eto2

اخي الجميل بدنا نظرتك على الباوند الان

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان  
> ممكن طلب   
> الكندي ممكن اعرف وين ناوي يوصل بنزوله هذا ؟

 اتوقع بجرب خط القاع مابين الدبل بوتوم على الويكلي 
تقريبا 4230 والله اعلم لست متاكد من النقطة 100% 
ومنها يرتد صعود والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل بدنا نظرتك على الباوند الان

 لاجديد نفس اخر مشاركة للكيبل والله اعلم

----------


## Scarface

عندي نظرة في حال إختراق نقطة الدعم 1.3600 والله أعلم. 
كما موضح في الشارت أن اليورو دولار سوف يتوجه إلى نقطة 1.3645 أو 1.3655 على الأكثر ومن ثم السقوط إلى الهاوية. 
الحركة اللي عملها بالطلوع للفوق كانت تحول الموجة إلى Bullish حيث أن الحركة تمثل الحرف W باللغة الأنجليزية والله أعلم. 
على العموم ننتظر ونراقب جنون هذا السوق :Regular Smile:  
وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> عندي نظرة في حال إختراق نقطة الدعم 1.3600 والله أعلم. 
> كما موضح في الشارت أن اليورو دولار سوف يتوجه إلى نقطة 1.3645 أو 1.3655 على الأكثر ومن ثم السقوط إلى الهاوية. 
> الحركة اللي عملها بالطلوع للفوق كانت تحول الموجة إلى Bullish حيث أن الحركة تمثل الحرف W باللغة الأنجليزية والله أعلم. 
> على العموم ننتظر ونراقب جنون هذا السوق 
> وبالتوفيق للجميع

 بارك الله مشاركة مفيده جدا 
انا خايف من نقطة 1.3621 باختراقها المجال مفتوح له  احتمال يواصل واحتمال يرتد الاثنين واردين والله اعلم 
ولكن مجرد يخترق 1.3621 اخذ الحذر وممكن استخدامها كاستوب للبيع  
والله الموفق

----------


## waleed100

ما رايك اخى فى الاسترالى دولار ؟ 
لدى بيع من 9012 ؟  
كم متوقع هدفه بيع ان شاء الله ؟

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار تحت 1.3621 والله اعلم للنزول  اليورو ين تحت 121.55 والله اعلم للنزول  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ما رايك اخى فى الاسترالى دولار ؟ 
> لدى بيع من 9012 ؟  
> كم متوقع هدفه بيع ان شاء الله ؟

 والله اعلم صاعد لهدف بإذن الله 9230 
انت انتبه مع اي مربح اغلق افضل والله اعلم

----------


## Scarface

> بارك الله مشاركة مفيده جدا 
> انا خايف من نقطة 1.3621 باختراقها المجال مفتوح له  احتمال يواصل واحتمال يرتد الاثنين واردين والله اعلم 
> ولكن مجرد يخترق 1.3621 اخذ الحذر وممكن استخدامها كاستوب للبيع  
> والله الموفق

 تسلم أستاذي كلامك 100% ولكن الحمد لله بدأ ينزل نزول المجانين. وإن شاء الله تعالى إلى الهاوية. 
وبالتوفيق

----------


## aljameel

كثير من الاخوان داخلين بيع وبيسألو على الاسترالي دولار  التوصية كانت الاسبوع الماضي  بيع والستوب 8955 بستوب 4 نقاط  والهدف 8800 وذكرت كسر 8788 المجال مفتوح له للـ 8340  الحمد لله وصل للهدف بالتمام والكمال 8800   ولم يكسر 8788 خلاص ما كسر انتهت التوصية  من الهدف ارتد صعود للسعر الحالي    المفروض استغلاله بشراء من هنا مجرد انه ما كسر 8788   اما البيع بعد الصعود لا يعني كل صعود معناه بيع   فرجاء الانتباه حتى لا تتعلقو به  والله الموفق

----------


## Scarface

الحين في خبر ولربما ليس في صالح اليورو وهو German Retail Sales والخبر هذا تأثيره كبير نوعاً ما. 
أرجو الحذر يا شباب ولو أني على الأحساس والتخمين أقول أن اليورو دولار رايح عند 1.3645 وبعدها إلى الهاوية. 
وبالتوفيق

----------


## aljameel

> الحين في خبر ولربما ليس في صالح اليورو وهو German Retail Sales والخبر هذا تأثيره كبير نوعاً ما. 
> أرجو الحذر يا شباب ولو أني على الأحساس والتخمين أقول أن اليورو دولار رايح عند 1.3645 وبعدها إلى الهاوية. 
> وبالتوفيق

 جزاك الله خير  اما عن نفسي بصراحة لاتهمني اخبار ولا غيره  انا مركز على اليورو ين بالذات يا انا ياهو غصب عنه مو بكيفه  بيروح لهدفه بإذن الله  والله يرزق الجميع

----------


## aljameel

هاهم الحمد لله دحدرو بقيادة الكيبل  والله اعلم مجرد يكسر الكيبل 1.4886 بإذن الله لهدفه 1.5700/670  والله الموفق

----------


## mohd ali

اتوكل على الله ابيع يورو ين ولا انتظر انا لس جاي من الخارج  وشكرا اخ جميل

----------


## aljameel

> اتوكل على الله ابيع يورو ين ولا انتظر انا لس جاي من الخارج وشكرا اخ جميل

 جاي متاخر والله ما اعرف اقولك تبيع او لا 
ولكن راقبه الان وضع لنفسك ستوب 30 او 40 نقطة 
والله الموفق

----------


## mohd ali

شكرا اخوي

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم اكد النزول المهم الستوب الهاي اليوم  وتقديم الستوب لمن داخل من البارح مساء للهاي اليوم  بكسر اللو بإذن الله هدفه 131  واحتمال ابعد من الهدف راقبووووووه  والله الموفق

----------


## white-tiger

> المجنون والله اعلم اكد النزول المهم الستوب الهاي اليوم  وتقديم الستوب لمن داخل من البارح مساء للهاي اليوم  بكسر اللو بإذن الله هدفه 131  واحتمال ابعد من الهدف راقبووووووه  والله الموفق

 السلام عليكم
ممكن اعرف ما هو الزوج الذى تطلقون عليه المجنون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mohd ali

gbp/jpy

----------


## eto2

المجنون هو الباوند مع الين
gbpjpy

----------


## aljameel

موفقين بإذن الله الكيبل للنزول لاهدافه بإذن الله انا اضع فرق كم نقطة للاحتياط   كسر  والستوب الهاي الحالي   أستاذنكم للصلاة

----------


## mohd ali

الله يوفقق وتقبل الله

----------


## heidar elselehdar

الحمد لله تمكنت من الخروج من صفقة بيع اليورو دولار بدون خسائر بال و بربح 3 نقط
و الان انا متفرج الى ان تظهر فرصة جديدة و ادعو الله ان يكون حظى اوفر فى المرة القادمة

----------


## Scarface

الحين اليورو دولار يحاول الصعود لكن في مقاومة شديدة لكن بإذن الله مثل ما قال أبو مروان راح ينكسر راسه ونبيعه إلى الهدف.

----------


## BRUFEN

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيف صحتك الآن أبو مروان يارب احسن وإن شاء الله طهور يارب  
واتمنى جميع المتابعين كمال الصحه والعافيه يارب وبالتوفيق للجميع ياكريم

----------


## aljameel

يا اخوان اقراء من يوصي شراء على الكيبل او اليورو او غيره 
والله لا ارى الا النزول حتى اللحظة هذا تشويش على الاخرين وان صدفت 
والسوق ليس جزم انما الواضح حتى اللحظه النزول مناين يتو بالشراء لا اعرف 
فالواحد منا  اذا غير متاكد من شي ما   لا للتشويش على اخوانه 
بالنهاية الكل مجتهد نصيب ونخطى 
المهم أستاذنكم اراكم لاحقا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> كيف صحتك الآن أبو مروان يارب احسن وإن شاء الله طهور يارب  
> واتمنى جميع المتابعين كمال الصحه والعافيه يارب وبالتوفيق للجميع ياكريم

  
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا اليوم الحمد احسن بكثير يارب لك الحمد والشكر
 ومشكوررررر على السؤال

----------


## ابويزيد

انا متابع وبصمت من فتره فلك جزيل الشكر  والعرفان اغلب توصياتك تصيب الهدف فجزاك الله خير

----------


## human2010

اخى جمييل 
ايه اخبارك اتمنىى تكون بكامل صحنك يارب 
اخى الكريم اخبار المجنون ايه انا مازلت محتفظ لعمليه شراء قديمه من 139.23 
فبماذا تنصحنى الان و يارب تكون الرؤية وضحت 
هل اغلق الصفقة على الخسارة الحاليه ام ابيع بضعف الشراء؟
ام ماذا افعل مع العلم استطيع تحمل نزول كمان 500 نقطه ثم تصفير الحساب

----------


## o7o

ابو مروان الدولار ين رايك مهم لاهنت

----------


## Scarface

يا أخوان وهذه نظرتي كما بالأمس لم تتغير حتى الآن. اليورودولار يحاول الصمود والوصول إلى النقطة 1.3645 لكن أبو مروان ذكر أن النقطة 1.3621 هي أيضا مهمة لكن الزوج لم يكسرها إلى الآن. 
طبعا في إعتقادي الآن أيضاً وقت للبيع لكن بحذر وبستوب صغير. 
ولايزال تصوري مثل ما قال الأستاذ أن الهبوط هو سيد الموقف. 
وبالتوفيق

----------


## رشدي

> ادعو من الله ان تكونوا فى دوام الصحة والعافية  صباح ال  اجازة سعيدة   سهرة مع ال EUR/USD  نظرا لما شهدناه منذ هبوط الزوج من شهر سبتمبر من العام 2009 حتى الآن وكنت اتوقع المزيد من الهبوط ليوم امس الجمعة   ولكن كان الأغلاق يحوى معطيات جديدة  عدم استطاعة الزوج لكسر مستوى 61 فايبو ومنطقة ال1.3400 تقريبا والتى كانت تحوى لو لشمعة الاسبوع السابق وشمعة تشكلت يوم 18/5 من العام المنقضى   بالاضافة الى هذا شمعة اغلاق الاسبوع الحالى تنذر بتغيير الاتجاه الى الأعلى وان كان بغرض تصحيحى ؟   هذا مع اغلاق شمعة يوم الخميس الماضى على فريم اليومى والتى كانت ايضا شمعة عاكسة   وإذا نطرنا سريعا على فريم الاربع ساعات وجدنا اختراق واضح للوتد الهابط تزامن مع اختراق واضح للسعر لموفينج 50 والاغلاق فوقه   ونظرة اخرى بتأمل على فريم الاربع ساعات لنجد قناة هابطة اغلق السعر على طرفها العلوى  طبعا لا ننسى ان السعر اغلق تحت منطقة مقاومة قوية على الاسبوعى 1.3670  فالتوقع والله اعلم بحدوث الصعود مع الافتتاح ويتم الشراء باختراق مستوى 1.3670 مع اختراق القناة الهابطة على الاربع ساعات  فيتم الشراء وهدفنا منطقة 50 فيبو التصحيحية عند 1.3806 ومن بعدها 38 فيبو   منتظرين رأيك يا جميل   تحياتى

    
تحديث للوضع  عدم استطاعة الزوج لكسر مستوى 61 فايبو ومنطقة ال1.3400   والتى تثبت قوتها كدعم قوى الى الآن   وفضل الزوج التذبذب هذه الايام مما يعلن عن حاجته لتغيير الاتجاه للتصحيح او مواصلة الهبوط لاهداف جنوبية فلا اعلم نيته الى الآن  ولكن مع ظهور مستطيل تذبذب على شارت الاربع ساعات حاولت الاستفادة كبيع وشراء باهداف بسيطة اسكالبينج حتى يظهر لنا الزوج نواياه بكسر  1.3400  او باختراق 1.3680

----------


## رشدي

اخى ابو مروان    لك اكثر من يوم على غير العادة انا اعرفك جيدا ويش الموضوع !   لا تزعل منى انا فقط اطمئن عليك   اتمنى لك من الله دوام الصحة والعافية   بارك الله فيك

----------


## *مغامر*

صباح الخير أخي أبو مروان وإن شاء الله تكون في تمام الصحه والعافيه يارب..  الله لايهينك نظرتك لزوج الدولار الكندي.   لك كل الشكر والتقدير.. :Asvc:

----------


## السامر

اعتقد ابومروان يفضل عدم الدخول  الى ان يتضح مسار السوق بشكل صحيح  وتهدء الاجواء  الاجواء عاصفة بعض الشئ   عن نفسي سابقى اشاهد

----------


## aljameel

> اخى ابو مروان    لك اكثر من يوم على غير العادة انا اعرفك جيدا ويش الموضوع !   لا تزعل منى انا فقط اطمئن عليك   اتمنى لك من الله دوام الصحة والعافية   بارك الله فيك

 معك حق يارشدي  الموضوع مفلوز بالاساس  و مصاب بالملل من العملات ومقصر بحق الكل والله مالي نفس احلل او اوصي على شي   ارجو لاتؤاخذوني وسامحوناااااااااااا  الاسبوع القادم خير إن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

واكون صادق انا لست خارج السوق حتى لا يفسر كلامي بغير معناه 
انا داخل السوق ومعي الباوند فرنك واليورو ين وبمنطقة ربح من الاسبوع الماضي 
والله يرزق الجميع

----------


## المجهول

إن شاء الله طهور يارب

----------


## رشدي

_ادعو من الله ان تكونوا فى دوام الصحة والعافية_  _صباح ال_  _اجازة سعيدة_   _سهرة مع ال EUR/USD_  _نظرا لما شهدناه منذ هبوط الزوج من شهر سبتمبر من العام 2009 حتى الآن وكنت اتوقع المزيد من الهبوط ليوم امس الجمعة_   _ولكن كان الأغلاق يحوى معطيات جديدة_  _عدم استطاعة الزوج لكسر مستوى 61 فايبو ومنطقة ال1.3400 تقريبا والتى كانت تحوى لو لشمعة الاسبوع السابق وشمعة تشكلت يوم 18/5 من العام المنقضى_   _بالاضافة الى هذا شمعة اغلاق الاسبوع الحالى تنذر بتغيير الاتجاه الى الأعلى وان كان بغرض تصحيحى ؟_   _هذا مع اغلاق شمعة يوم الخميس الماضى على فريم اليومى والتى كانت ايضا شمعة عاكسة_   _وإذا نطرنا سريعا على فريم الاربع ساعات وجدنا اختراق واضح للوتد الهابط تزامن مع اختراق واضح للسعر لموفينج 50 والاغلاق فوقه_   _ونظرة اخرى بتأمل على فريم الاربع ساعات لنجد قناة هابطة اغلق السعر على طرفها العلوى_  _طبعا لا ننسى ان السعر اغلق تحت منطقة مقاومة قوية على الاسبوعى 1.3670_  _فالتوقع والله اعلم بحدوث الصعود مع الافتتاح ويتم الشراء باختراق مستوى 1.3670 مع اختراق القناة الهابطة على الاربع ساعات_  _فيتم الشراء وهدفنا منطقة 50 فيبو التصحيحية عند 1.3806 ومن بعدها 38 فيبو_   _منتظرين رأيك يا جميل_   _تحياتى_      تحديث للوضع  عدم استطاعة الزوج لكسر مستوى 61 فايبو ومنطقة ال1.3400   والتى تثبت قوتها كدعم قوى الى الآن   وفضل الزوج التذبذب هذه الايام مما يعلن عن حاجته لتغيير الاتجاه للتصحيح او مواصلة الهبوط لاهداف جنوبية فلا اعلم نيته الى الآن  ولكن مع ظهور مستطيل تذبذب على شارت الاربع ساعات حاولت الاستفادة كبيع وشراء باهداف بسيطة اسكالبينج حتى يظهر لنا الزوج نواياه بكسر 1.3400 او باختراق 1.3680      تحديث الوضع   هذا هو ما حدث بعد اختراق 1.3680   :Good:

----------


## رشدي

> معك حق يارشدي  الموضوع مفلوز بالاساس و مصاب بالملل من العملات ومقصر بحق الكل والله مالي نفس احلل او اوصي على شي   ارجو لاتؤاخذوني وسامحوناااااااااااا  الاسبوع القادم خير إن شاء الله

 لك حق يا اخى فالسوق كر وفر  لكن ترى الاخوة يجديون الكر ولا يعلمون وقت الفر   عموما نتابع فالمتابعة والصبر هم مفتاح الارباح   ولا تمل فقط تمهل ولا تترك تلميذك الغلبان فهو ينقصه الكثير   بارك الله فيك

----------


## hakeemhf

اخي رشدي السلام عليكم 
انا بايع اليورو على 1.3630 فهل تنصحني اعزز الان؟؟ 
وعلى كم اعزز؟ 
شكرا لك

----------


## aljameel

> لك حق يا اخى فالسوق كر وفر  لكن ترى الاخوة يجديون الكر ولا يعلمون وقت الفر   عموما نتابع فالمتابعة والصبر هم مفتاح الارباح   ولا تمل فقط تمهل ولا تترك تلميذك الغلبان فهو ينقصه الكثير   بارك الله فيك

 ابشر لعيونك الليلة ادخل الكيبل واليورو غرفة العمليات بإذن الله  لو ماني مستعجل الان لشرحت لك انما ليلا إن شاء الله  وخذ بلك من الكيبل لو صعد للـ 1.5180 او قريب منها  موفق بإذن الله

----------


## رشدي

> اخي رشدي السلام عليكم 
> انا بايع اليورو على 1.3630 فهل تنصحني اعزز الان؟؟ 
> وعلى كم اعزز؟ 
> شكرا لك

  
لا انصح بالتعزيز فى الخسارة ولا الهيدج ايضا 
ضع الاستوب المناسب حسب حجم العقد وبحيث لا يرهق حسابك 
هو لو صعد فوق 1.3850 بيكمل المشوار الى 1.4000   
والله اعلم بالغيب  
اسأل ابو مروان ايضا وشوف وجهة نظره  
ربنا معاك

----------


## hakeemhf

> لا انصح بالتعزيز فى الخسارة ولا الهيدج ايضا 
> ضع الاستوب المناسب حسب حجم العقد وبحيث لا يرهق حسابك 
> هو لو صعد فوق 1.3850 بيكمل المشوار الى 1.4000   
> والله اعلم بالغيب  
> اسأل ابو مروان ايضا وشوف وجهة نظره  
> ربنا معاك

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## السامر

> واكون صادق انا لست خارج السوق حتى لا يفسر كلامي بغير معناه 
> انا داخل السوق ومعي الباوند فرنك واليورو ين وبمنطقة ربح من الاسبوع الماضي 
> والله يرزق الجميع

 عذرا ابومروان خانني التعبير  :Doh:  في اعتقادي بانك خارج السوق :No3:   الى ان يستقر مسار السوق وتتضح الرؤية :Emoticon1:  _وسلامات_ وربي يجعل كل ايامك خير :Hands:

----------


## janoubi

بالسلامة استاذي
بانتظار عودتك الميمونة

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم جميعا 
يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## mtaham

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أسعد الله مساءك يا أبو مروان

----------


## janoubi

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## السامر

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## سفاح الفوركس

> السلام عليكم جميعا 
> يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع

 وعليكم سلام ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5100  نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم 1.5224  المتوقع والله اعلم الصعود للـ 1.5180 + - تقريبا او قريب منها   ومنها يرتد نزول بإذن الله لهدف 1.4600 بكسر اللو  في حال اخترق 1.5224 متوقع الصعود بإذن الله للـ 1.5425 قابله للزيادة حتى 1.5500  في حال اختراق 1.5525 متوقع الصعود للـ 1.5600/1.5700 ومنها لكل حادث حديث  في حال واصل للـ 1.5425 متوقع منها يرتد للنزول تزيد بعض الشي او تنقص   السابق بشكل عام   الان والله اعلم متوقع يصعد للـ 1.5150 تقريبا ومنها ينزل اما يواصل نزول اوينزل بعض الشي و يرتد لل 1.5180 تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول بإذن الله واصل نزول وهو المتوقع بإذن الله لهدف 1.4600  المهم مالم يخترق 1.5224 فهو للنزول اختراقها يدخلنا بموجه صاعده هدفها بإذن الله 1.5425 تقريبا ولكل حادث حديث  المهم مراقبته عند 1.5180 او قريب منها وبيع والستوب اما نقطة الارتداد او 1.5210 او 1.5224  ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الشراء هذا يخصكم لمن رغب ويضع استوب صغير مناسب له ويراقب ماسبق ذكره  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  لمن يجيد التعامل مع المعطيات سيجني بإذن الله مئات النقاط والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5100  نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم 1.5224  المتوقع والله اعلم الصعود للـ 1.5180 + - تقريبا او قريب منها   ومنها يرتد نزول بإذن الله لهدف 1.4600 بكسر اللو  في حال اخترق 1.5224 متوقع الصعود بإذن الله للـ 1.5425 قابله للزيادة حتى 1.5500  في حال اختراق 1.5525 متوقع الصعود للـ 1.5600/1.5700 ومنها لكل حادث حديث  في حال واصل للـ 1.5425 متوقع منها يرتد للنزول تزيد بعض الشي او تنقص   السابق بشكل عام   الان والله اعلم متوقع يصعد للـ 1.5150 تقريبا ومنها ينزل اما يواصل نزول اوينزل بعض الشي و يرتد لل 1.5180 تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول بإذن الله واصل نزول وهو المتوقع بإذن الله لهدف 1.4600  المهم مالم يخترق 1.5224 فهو للنزول اختراقها يدخلنا بموجه صاعده هدفها بإذن الله 1.5425 تقريبا ولكل حادث حديث  المهم مراقبته عند 1.5180 او قريب منها وبيع والستوب اما نقطة الارتداد او 1.5210 او 1.5224  ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الشراء هذا يخصكم لمن رغب ويضع استوب صغير مناسب له ويراقب ماسبق ذكره  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   لمن يجيد التعامل مع المعطيات سيجني بإذن الله مئات النقاط والله اعلم

 من يتحمل الستوب 1.5224 للبيع يختا نقطة بيع مناسبه له  في حال لا قدر الله وضرب الستوب يقلب العمليه للشراء وبإذن الله يعوض خسارة البيع بالشراء  والله الموفق

----------


## waleed100

رايك استاذنا فى اليورو

----------


## CheFX

> السلام عليكم جميعا 
> يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته االله يعطيك العافيه ابو مروان
ان شاء الله اليوم موفق للجميع 
ومسائكم سعيد

----------


## aljameel

> رايك استاذنا فى اليورو

 اليورو الان الاسبوع الخامس وهو يتحرك بنفس منطقته تقريبا الــ 300 نقطة   لا هو النازل ولا هو صاعد ومحيرنا معه  للامانه انا شايف له اهداف تصل به لحدود 1.3000 والله اعلم  نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول 1.3842  تحتها فهو للنزول اغلاق يوم فوق 1.3800 متوقع الصعود  اختراق نقطة الفصل 1.3842 يدخلنا بموجه صاعده والمجال مفتوح له لل 1.4100  اغلاق يوم تحت 1.3480 للنزول والله اعلم  فاي صعود له قريب من 1.3842 او 1.3800 للبيع والله اعلم  والستوب اما 1.3842 او ضع مايناسبك المهم تحت 1.3842  ذكرت لك بشكل عام   والله الموفق

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم اين افضل نقطة لبيع الباوند والاستوب 5224

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اين افضل نقطة لبيع الباوند والاستوب 5224

 والله اعلم فوق 1.5075 متوقع يصعد لل 1.5150 تقريبا واحتمال 5180 
راقب والله كريم

----------


## Mothawee

مشكور اخوي الجميل على التحليل الاكثر من رائع 
أرجو نظرتك للمجنون

----------


## maxmous

دخلنا بشراء عند 1.5097   وانشاء الله الى الهدف 1.5180

----------


## رشدي

ده بقى حبيب الكل   المجنون

----------


## Mothawee

> ده بقى حبيب الكل   المجنون

 مشكور على الشارت الجميل   
بما انه ارتد من نقطة 132 تقريبا وفشل في الاختراق فإن هدفه الحالي نقطة 136.45 للتصحيح مالم يتم الاختراق ولاكن المجنون مجنون يعني ما تعرف على شو ناوي اليوم 
المهم انا عندي عقد شراء من نقطة 132.5 وهدفي هو 136.4 ووقف الخسارة على 132.8 حالياً والحمد لله من امس وهو صامد مابين 133.3 الى 133.7 
شو رايك

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

الله يجزاك خير يابو مروان  
نقاط جميله عساك علـ القوه

----------


## aboanas1425

هل نستطيع الدخول الان

----------


## رشدي

> مشكور على الشارت الجميل   
> بما انه ارتد من نقطة 132 تقريبا وفشل في الاختراق فإن هدفه الحالي نقطة 136.45 للتصحيح مالم يتم الاختراق ولاكن المجنون مجنون يعني ما تعرف على شو ناوي اليوم 
> المهم انا عندي عقد شراء من نقطة 132.5 وهدفي هو 136.4 ووقف الخسارة على 132.8 حالياً والحمد لله من امس وهو صامد مابين 133.3 الى 133.7 
> شو رايك

  
نزل الاستوب الى 132.00

----------


## رشدي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5100  نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم 1.5224  المتوقع والله اعلم الصعود للـ 1.5180 + - تقريبا او قريب منها   ومنها يرتد نزول بإذن الله لهدف 1.4600 بكسر اللو  في حال اخترق 1.5224 متوقع الصعود بإذن الله للـ 1.5425 قابله للزيادة حتى 1.5500  في حال اختراق 1.5525 متوقع الصعود للـ 1.5600/1.5700 ومنها لكل حادث حديث  في حال واصل للـ 1.5425 متوقع منها يرتد للنزول تزيد بعض الشي او تنقص   السابق بشكل عام   الان والله اعلم متوقع يصعد للـ 1.5150 تقريبا ومنها ينزل اما يواصل نزول اوينزل بعض الشي و يرتد لل 1.5180 تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول بإذن الله واصل نزول وهو المتوقع بإذن الله لهدف 1.4600  المهم مالم يخترق 1.5224 فهو للنزول اختراقها يدخلنا بموجه صاعده هدفها بإذن الله 1.5425 تقريبا ولكل حادث حديث  المهم مراقبته عند 1.5180 او قريب منها وبيع والستوب اما نقطة الارتداد او 1.5210 او 1.5224  ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الشراء هذا يخصكم لمن رغب ويضع استوب صغير مناسب له ويراقب ماسبق ذكره  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   لمن يجيد التعامل مع المعطيات سيجني بإذن الله مئات النقاط والله اعلم

   

> من يتحمل الستوب 1.5224 للبيع يختا نقطة بيع مناسبه له  في حال لا قدر الله وضرب الستوب يقلب العمليه للشراء وبإذن الله يعوض خسارة البيع بالشراء  والله الموفق

   -----------------------------------------------     

> اليورو الان الاسبوع الخامس وهو يتحرك بنفس منطقته تقريبا الــ 300 نقطة   لا هو النازل ولا هو صاعد ومحيرنا معه  للامانه انا شايف له اهداف تصل به لحدود 1.3000 والله اعلم  نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول 1.3842  تحتها فهو للنزول اغلاق يوم فوق 1.3800 متوقع الصعود  اختراق نقطة الفصل 1.3842 يدخلنا بموجه صاعده والمجال مفتوح له لل 1.4100  اغلاق يوم تحت 1.3480 للنزول والله اعلم  فاي صعود له قريب من 1.3842 او 1.3800 للبيع والله اعلم  والستوب اما 1.3842 او ضع مايناسبك المهم تحت 1.3842  ذكرت لك بشكل عام    والله الموفق

  
منتطر التحديث

----------


## aljameel

> -----------------------------------------------     
> منتطر التحديث 
> [/center]

   والله اعلم حتى اللحظة النزول سيد الموقف  أسف لعدم المتابعة لانشغالي ارجو معذرتي  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## Mothawee

> نزل الاستوب الى 132.00

 مشكور اخوي تم العمل بالنصيحة وكلشي تمام  
السوق ممل محد يعطيه منشط ويحركه شوي

----------


## lionofegypt2020

شكرا لك يا ابو مروان

----------


## رشدي

> ده بقى حبيب الكل   المجنون

  

> مشكور على الشارت الجميل   
> بما انه ارتد من نقطة 132 تقريبا وفشل في الاختراق فإن هدفه الحالي نقطة 136.45 للتصحيح مالم يتم الاختراق ولاكن المجنون مجنون يعني ما تعرف على شو ناوي اليوم 
> المهم انا عندي عقد شراء من نقطة 132.5 وهدفي هو 136.4 ووقف الخسارة على 132.8 حالياً والحمد لله من امس وهو صامد مابين 133.3 الى 133.7 
> شو رايك

  

> مشكور اخوي تم العمل بالنصيحة وكلشي تمام  
> السوق ممل محد يعطيه منشط ويحركه شوي

 طلباتك اوامر .......  استمتع بالاخضر ............ :Big Grin:    الحمد والشكر لك يا ربى

----------


## Mothawee

> طلباتك اوامر .......  استمتع بالاخضر ............   الحمد والشكر لك يا ربى

 الحمد لله مللنا السوق 
بس باقي AUD/USD ينزل ويخلصنا صارلة اسبوعين يتغلى  
ان شاء الله للاهداف وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## رشدي

> والله اعلم حتى اللحظة النزول سيد الموقف  أسف لعدم المتابعة لانشغالي ارجو معذرتي   موفقين بإذن الله

    جميل والله :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:   اسم على مسمى  توقعت الهبوط قبل الخبر بحوالى 8 ساعات كيف توقعت الخبر والهبوط ولو ما فهمتنى ازعل منك

----------


## lionofegypt2020

قشطات يا ابو مروان جزاك الله خيرااااااااا

----------


## Mothawee

ياله ياشباب السوق محتاج جرعة منشط ثانية عشان يبدأ بالحركة

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم الكيبل تكون رأس وكتفين على فريم الساعة يدعم النزول    هدف النموذج بإذن الله 1.4900  كسر 1.4886 والله اعلم تاكيد النزول و الطريق مفتوح له بالنزول لهدفه بإذن الله 1.4600  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## cHeEtOs

باركـ الله فيك ياخى ،،،،،،، :Ongue:  
كمان هو ترند مكسور على الساعه  
انا اتوقعه هبوط اقله 150 بيب والعلم عند الله  
غدا الجمعه والهبوط دائما سيد الموقف فى اخر الاسبوع  :Hands:  
جمعـــــــــــــــه مباركـــــــــــــه عليكمـ  جميعا وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله :Eh S(7):

----------


## soliter

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم الكيبل تكون رأس وكتفين على فريم الساعة يدعم النزول    هدف النموذج بإذن الله 1.4900  كسر 1.4886 والله اعلم تاكيد النزول و الطريق مفتوح له بالنزول لهدفه بإذن الله 1.4600  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الجميل كنت قفلت عقود البيع الى عندى ومعنديش اى عقود الان 
تنصح ادخل ماركت من هنا 1.5060 ولا انتظر... فرصه اخرى  ؟

----------


## Don Jwan

صباحك سكر استاذ الجميل لا امارة عليك شو توقعاتك لليورو ين؟

----------


## السامر

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم الكيبل تكون رأس وكتفين على فريم الساعة يدعم النزول   هدف النموذج بإذن الله 1.4900  كسر 1.4886 والله اعلم تاكيد النزول و الطريق مفتوح له بالنزول لهدفه بإذن الله 1.4600  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 صباح الخير _ابومروان_  صباح الخير على الجميع وجمعة مباركة ان شاء الله يتحقق الهدف ابومروان  اتمنى ان اغلاق ساعة تحت 15023   :016:

----------


## Scarface

وأنا من المؤيدين للأستاذ الجميل وايضا الأخ السامر. بدأ الكيبل ينزل وإن شاء الله إلى الهدف. 
في حال تعدى الهدف راح إن شاء الله يوصل إلى الهدف اللي ذكره أبو مروان. 
وبالتوفيق

----------


## محب للخير

نظرة موفقة واعتقد انه فقط يخلص من خبر الباوند الهام 
ثم ينطلق للهدف ان شاء الله

----------


## رشدي

جمعة موفقة شباب  
الله يرحم  
الكيبل والمجنون واليورو والدولار ين  
الا إذا فاجأتنا الاخبار كالمعتاد  
خذوا الحذر 
ربنا يوفقكم ويبارككم

----------


## Mothawee

مجموعة من الأخبار المهمة بعد 29 دقيقة 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## Scarface

أستعداد يا شباب خلال دقيقتين. يجب الحذر والتوقف عن التداول الآن. 
وبالتوفيق

----------


## Mothawee

الحمد لله الحركة جميلة ومثل المتوقع ومنتظرين الموجة الثانية

----------


## human2010

المجنووووووووووون 
اتجاه الى اين صعود ولا نزول

----------


## Mothawee

المجنون إلى 136.5 لتصحيح والاسبوع الجاي الله كريم بيحدد اذا بينزل ولا يكمل صعود

----------


## hamdydr

اخي الجميل هل اليورو دولار بيع ام لا وماهي نقطة الدخول

----------


## osha_ahmed

السلام عليكم 
المفروض كده ان الكيبل اختبر خط العنق لنموذج الرأس والكتفين وطالما لم يستطع اختراقهم الى اعلى مع اغلاق الساعة ان شاء الله     يبقى الى المستهدف بإذن الرحمن

----------


## Mothawee

مبروك للي دخل على المجنون تحقق الهدف 
وننتظر الإعلاق مع تحليل أخونا الجميل والحبيب رشدي عطونه رأيكم في اتجاه المجنون للأسبوع القادم  
وأشكر الإخوان على المجهود الطيب والتحليلات الجميلة وأرجو تحليل على AUD/USD في رأي بما انه تم اختبار نقطة 9100 مرتين هذا الاسبوع ولم يستطع اختراقه فإنه يأكد النزول إلي 9860  
'آرائ الأساتذة 
وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5100  نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم 1.5224  المتوقع والله اعلم الصعود للـ 1.5180 + - تقريبا او قريب منها   ومنها يرتد نزول بإذن الله لهدف 1.4600 بكسر اللو  في حال اخترق 1.5224 متوقع الصعود بإذن الله للـ 1.5425 قابله للزيادة حتى 1.5500  في حال اختراق 1.5525 متوقع الصعود للـ 1.5600/1.5700 ومنها لكل حادث حديث  في حال واصل للـ 1.5425 متوقع منها يرتد للنزول تزيد بعض الشي او تنقص   السابق بشكل عام   الان والله اعلم متوقع يصعد للـ 1.5150 تقريبا ومنها ينزل اما يواصل نزول اوينزل بعض الشي و يرتد لل 1.5180 تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول بإذن الله واصل نزول وهو المتوقع بإذن الله لهدف 1.4600  المهم مالم يخترق 1.5224 فهو للنزول اختراقها يدخلنا بموجه صاعده هدفها بإذن الله 1.5425 تقريبا ولكل حادث حديث  المهم مراقبته عند 1.5180 او قريب منها وبيع والستوب اما نقطة الارتداد او 1.5210 او 1.5224  ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الشراء هذا يخصكم لمن رغب ويضع استوب صغير مناسب له ويراقب ماسبق ذكره  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   لمن يجيد التعامل مع المعطيات سيجني بإذن الله مئات النقاط والله اعلم

   

> من يتحمل الستوب 1.5224 للبيع يختا نقطة بيع مناسبه له   في حال لا قدر الله وضرب الستوب يقلب العمليه للشراء وبإذن الله يعوض خسارة البيع بالشراء   والله الموفق

     أسف لعدم المتابعه لانشغالي الرجاء المعذرة  التوصية لازلت قائمة لليوم والاسبوع القادم بإذن الله  هذه معطيات الكيبل الرجاء الاستفادة منها للاسبوع القادم او الايام القادمه ولاخوف بتاتا بإذن الله تسعدكم  احتمال لن اكون متواجد الاسبوع القادم لسفري خارج السعودية  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## رشدي

> أسف لعدم المتابعه لانشغالي الرجاء المعذرة  التوصية لازلت قائمة لليوم والاسبوع القادم بإذن الله  هذه معطيات الكيبل الرجاء الاستفادة منها للاسبوع القادم او الايام القادمه ولاخوف بتاتا بإذن الله تسعدكم  احتمال لن اكون متواجد الاسبوع القادم لسفري خارج السعودية  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا[/center]

   
تروح وترجع بالسلامة 
واليورو ماذا ترى فيه ؟ 
اريد سوينق

----------


## سالزبورغ

على خير يالغالي 
تروح وترجع بالسلامه

----------


## Mothawee

> مبروك للي دخل على المجنون تحقق الهدف 
> وننتظر الإعلاق مع تحليل أخونا الجميل والحبيب رشدي عطونه رأيكم في اتجاه المجنون للأسبوع القادم  
> وأشكر الإخوان على المجهود الطيب والتحليلات الجميلة وأرجو تحليل على AUD/USD في رأي بما انه تم اختبار نقطة 9100 مرتين هذا الاسبوع ولم يستطع اختراقه فإنه يأكد النزول إلي 9860  
> 'آرائ الأساتذة 
> وشكرا

 آسف أقصد 9400

----------


## Mothawee

> أسف لعدم المتابعه لانشغالي الرجاء المعذرة  التوصية لازلت قائمة لليوم والاسبوع القادم بإذن الله  هذه معطيات الكيبل الرجاء الاستفادة منها للاسبوع القادم او الايام القادمه ولاخوف بتاتا بإذن الله تسعدكم  احتمال لن اكون متواجد الاسبوع القادم لسفري خارج السعودية  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا[/center]

  
ترجع بالسلامة إنشاء الله

----------


## Angel2010

مساء الخير ابو مروان, ممكن اعرف شو رايك بالمجنون اذا سمحت وانشاء الله تروح وترجع بالسلامه, مع الشكر

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ياريت لما ترجع يا ابو مروان تطمنا على اليورو دولار  
ووضعه واتجاهاته واختراقاته تحياتى لك يا غالى

----------


## o7o

في حفظ الله يابومروان

----------


## Angel2010

في حفظ الله ورعايته يا أبو مروان

----------


## Mothawee

صباح الخير جميعاً
وأسبوع موفق للجميع  
بما أن أخونا أبو مروان مش موجود هالاسبوع نرجو الاستمرار في التفاعل في الموضوع إلى ان يحظر ولا نترك الموضوع يموت 
والصراحه انا ارى بان يعطينا الاخ العزيز رشدي تصوراته لهذا الاسبوع ونحن بإذن الله متفاعلين. 
وشكراً

----------


## السامر

الله يحفظك ابومروان تروح وترجع بسلامة

----------


## Mothawee

خلونا نلعب معا الجنون شوية  :Boxing:  
بما أنه لم يخترق 137.5 الى الآن فنتوقع الهبوط قليلاُ إلى 137.25 وبعد ذلك سيواصل صعوده الى 139 وبعدها يعتمد على الاغلاق حيث نحدد اتجاهه وهو عموما بترند هابط بشكل عام ولاكن توجد موجات تصحيحية. 
ونبغي رايكم

----------


## nofalt

> خلونا نلعب معا الجنون شوية  
> بما أنه لم يخترق 137.5 الى الآن فنتوقع الهبوط قليلاُ إلى 137.25 وبعد ذلك سيواصل صعوده الى 139 وبعدها يعتمد على الاغلاق حيث نحدد اتجاهه وهو عموما بترند هابط بشكل عام ولاكن توجد موجات تصحيحية. 
> ونبغي رايكم

 
براي ادخل من الان ما اعتقد انه راح يطلع لفوق شكله خلاص خلص زيته

----------


## Mothawee

> براي ادخل من الان ما اعتقد انه راح يطلع لفوق شكله خلاص خلص زيته

 والله المجنون مجنون ماتعرف على شو ناوي انا ماشي مع الترند العام وبايع من 137.3 
والصعود مشمضمون كان مجرد تحليل

----------


## رشدي

السلام عليكم يا شباب 
اسبوع موفق  
منتظرين عودة ابو مروان بالسلامة 
ارى الاخوة يسالون عن وضع اليورو دولار 
والله اعلم اتوقع انه صاعد فقد شكل الزوج دعم صغير على فريم الساعة عند منطقة 1.3630 
اتوقع الصعود بعدم كسرها 
والاهداف 1.3700  و 1.3800 و 13900 و ممكن هدف آخر 1.4000 
والارتداد من 1.3800 الى ال 1.4000  يدعم هبوط الزوج الى 1.3200 هدف على المدى البعيد والله اعلم 
لكن دعونا نراقب الحالى فعدم كسر 1.3630 يدعم الصعود حاليا وممكن اعتبارها استوب للشراء  
والله اعلم

----------


## رشدي

السعر الآن 1.3650 الاستوب الآن قريب جدا لمن يحب الشراء فى حالة ضرب الاستوب نبحث عن نقاط أخرى  
والله الموفق

----------


## 1عبدالله

> أسف لعدم المتابعه لانشغالي الرجاء المعذرة  التوصية لازلت قائمة لليوم والاسبوع القادم بإذن الله  هذه معطيات الكيبل الرجاء الاستفادة منها للاسبوع القادم او الايام القادمه ولاخوف بتاتا بإذن الله تسعدكم
>  بالسلامة والتوفيق احتمال لن اكون متواجد الاسبوع القادم لسفري خارج السعودية  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا[/center]

  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## رشدي

> أسف لعدم المتابعه لانشغالي الرجاء المعذرة  التوصية لازلت قائمة لليوم والاسبوع القادم بإذن الله  هذه معطيات الكيبل الرجاء الاستفادة منها للاسبوع القادم او الايام القادمه ولاخوف بتاتا بإذن الله تسعدكم  احتمال لن اكون متواجد الاسبوع القادم لسفري خارج السعودية  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا[/center]

     :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:    عجيب امرك يا شيخ   اين طريق العلم يا اخى دلنى فقط اين ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5100  نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم 1.5224  المتوقع والله اعلم الصعود للـ 1.5180 + - تقريبا او قريب منها   ومنها يرتد نزول بإذن الله لهدف 1.4600 بكسر اللو  في حال اخترق 1.5224 متوقع الصعود بإذن الله للـ 1.5425 قابله للزيادة حتى 1.5500  في حال اختراق 1.5525 متوقع الصعود للـ 1.5600/1.5700 ومنها لكل حادث حديث  في حال واصل للـ 1.5425 متوقع منها يرتد للنزول تزيد بعض الشي او تنقص   السابق بشكل عام   الان والله اعلم متوقع يصعد للـ 1.5150 تقريبا ومنها ينزل اما يواصل نزول اوينزل بعض الشي و يرتد لل 1.5180 تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول بإذن الله واصل نزول وهو المتوقع بإذن الله لهدف 1.4600  المهم مالم يخترق 1.5224 فهو للنزول اختراقها يدخلنا بموجه صاعده هدفها بإذن الله 1.5425 تقريبا ولكل حادث حديث  المهم مراقبته عند 1.5180 او قريب منها وبيع والستوب اما نقطة الارتداد او 1.5210 او 1.5224  ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الشراء هذا يخصكم لمن رغب ويضع استوب صغير مناسب له ويراقب ماسبق ذكره  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   لمن يجيد التعامل مع المعطيات سيجني بإذن الله مئات النقاط والله اعلم

   

> من يتحمل الستوب 1.5224 للبيع يختا نقطة بيع مناسبه له  في حال لا قدر الله وضرب الستوب يقلب العمليه للشراء وبإذن الله يعوض خسارة البيع بالشراء   والله الموفق

    

> أسف لعدم المتابعه لانشغالي الرجاء المعذرة  التوصية لازلت قائمة لليوم والاسبوع القادم بإذن الله  هذه معطيات الكيبل الرجاء الاستفادة منها للاسبوع القادم او الايام القادمه ولاخوف بتاتا بإذن الله تسعدكم  احتمال لن اكون متواجد الاسبوع القادم لسفري خارج السعودية  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووووووك لمن دخل الكيبل والحمد لله معكم مايقارب 250 نقطة  المهم حجز  نصف الربح بتقديم الستوب  بإذن الله للهدف 1.4600  موفقين بإذن الله 
[/CENTER]

----------


## MOraN_82

اهلا و سهلا جميل نورت و الله الحمدلله على السلامة  :Icon26:   :013:

----------


## janoubi

الحمدلله عالسلامة يا طيب

----------


## aljameel

> اهلا و سهلا جميل نورت و الله الحمدلله على السلامة

  

> الحمدلله عالسلامة يا طيب

 الله يسلمكم ويبارك فيكم

----------


## solo90515

الحمد لله عالسلامة بو مروان 
اليورو دولار اظن في راس وكتفين وهو قريب من خط الرقبة تاكيد الكسر الى الهاوية باذن الله والله اعلم
ارجو رايك يالجميل

----------


## 1عبدالله

حمد لله على السلامة ياطيب لك وحشةوالله

----------


## 2e2y2e2

الحمدلله عالسلامة ابو مروان    الاسبوع الماضى كان ممل لدرجة غريبة بدونك   
ممكن تعطينى رايك بالاسترالى  هل سيرتد للاعلى من سعره الحالى ام سيهبط ؟

----------


## solo90515

اليورو دولار عند خط الرقبة الان الكسر يعني هبووووووووووووط
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو الان الاسبوع الخامس وهو يتحرك بنفس منطقته تقريبا الــ 300 نقطة   لا هو النازل ولا هو صاعد ومحيرنا معه  للامانه انا شايف له اهداف تصل به لحدود 1.3000 والله اعلم  نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول 1.3842  تحتها فهو للنزول اغلاق يوم فوق 1.3800 متوقع الصعود  اختراق نقطة الفصل 1.3842 يدخلنا بموجه صاعده والمجال مفتوح له لل 1.4100  اغلاق يوم تحت 1.3480 للنزول والله اعلم  فاي صعود له قريب من 1.3842 او 1.3800 للبيع والله اعلم  والستوب اما 1.3842 او ضع مايناسبك المهم تحت 1.3842  ذكرت لك بشكل عام    والله الموفق

  

> الحمد لله عالسلامة بو مروان 
> اليورو دولار اظن في راس وكتفين وهو قريب من خط الرقبة تاكيد الكسر الى الهاوية باذن الله والله اعلم
> ارجو رايك يالجميل

 اخي هذه التوصية كتبتها لليورو   صعد للــ 1.3735 وارتد نزول للسعر الحالي الحمد لله  الان والله اعلم بيواصل نزول هدفه الاول بإذن الله 1.3300  اغلاق يوم تحت 1.3480 بإذن الله المجال مفتوح له للــ 1.3000 واحتمال اكثر والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> حمد لله على السلامة ياطيب لك وحشةوالله

  

> الحمدلله عالسلامة ابو مروان الاسبوع الماضى كان ممل لدرجة غريبة بدونك 
> ممكن تعطينى رايك بالاسترالى هل سيرتد للاعلى من سعره الحالى ام سيهبط ؟

 الله يسلمكم ويبارك فيكم  الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم بموجه عامه صاعده حتى اللحظة هدفها الاول بإذن الله 9230  الان اي نزول فهو نزول تصحيحي   ولا انصح به بالوقت الحالي   والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

:Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:   حمدا لله على سلامتك   :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:    مبروك اهداف الكيبل يا احلى جميل  لى عندك طلبين واعرفك جميل لم ولن تبخل علي  1)  انصحنى نصيحة  2) اعطنى كتاب لأقرأه   بارك الله فيك يا اخى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## solo90515

اليورو دولار كسر لخط الرقبة هل يستمر في مسيرة هبوطه نتاااااااااابع

----------


## راجي البشاير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمدلله على السلامه اخي بو مروان 
الدولار ين هل هو بيع ولا شراء بالاسعار الحاليه 8975

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الحمدلله على السلامه اخي بو مروان 
> الدولار ين هل هو بيع ولا شراء بالاسعار الحاليه 8975

 اذا تقصد اليورو ين ياراجي بإذن الله للــ 118.50  والله الموفق

----------


## راجي البشاير

> اذا تقصد اليورو ين ياراجي بإذن الله للــ 118.50  والله الموفق

   :Big Grin: 
لا والله يالغالي اقصد الدولار ين لاني ماخذه بيع 9020 وافكر اخليه لانهاية الشهر او الاسبوع حسب توجهه بس خايف يعكس عشان كذا حبيت استشيرك يالغالي

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الحمدلله على السلامه اخي بو مروان 
> الدولار ين هل هو بيع ولا شراء بالاسعار الحاليه 8975

 أسف ياراجي عقلي مع اليورو ين لاني بائع به  الدولار ين والله اعلم تحت 90.60 هدفه بإذن الله 87  اكرر أسفي لا تستعجل افضل البيع  لو صعد    موفق بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> لا والله يالغالي اقصد الدولار ين لاني ماخذه بيع 9020 وافكر اخليه لانهاية الشهر او الاسبوع حسب توجهه بس خايف يعكس عشان كذا حبيت استشيرك يالغالي

 أسف اخي راجي عدلت بمشاركة اخرى

----------


## راجي البشاير

تسلم يابو مروان ومشكور يالغالي 
وربي ينولك اللي ببالك اللهم امين

----------


## lionofegypt2020

حبيبنا يا ابو مروان حمد الله على السلامة يا غالى 
ياريت تقولى بالنسبة لليورو ين معايا بيع فيه 
هل ممكن يصعد تانى قبل ما يكمل نزول تحياتى

----------


## khaledraouf

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة حمد لله على السلام أخى أبو مروان وأسبوع موفق بأذن الله

----------


## Mothawee

الحمد لله على السلامة أخي الجميل 
مارايك في المجنون هل يواصل النزول إلي 132.8 أم انه يغير اتجاهه أنا بائع من 137 هل تنصح بإغلاق الصفقه أم بانتصار الهدف  
وشكرا

----------


## السامر

الحمدلله على السلامة ابومروان

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

الف حمد لله على السلامه يابو مروان  
منورنا والله  
وهاردلك الهزيمه كالعاده  :Frown:

----------


## مبارز

الأخ الجميل ممكن تحلل الدولا فرنك هل هو الي 1.0900

----------


## مبارز

سؤا ل  أخر أخي الكريم ممكن تحليل زوج CAD/JPY
هو بالقرب من نقطة مقاومة لم يستطع كسرها منذ شهور 
ممكن تحلله

----------


## aljameel

> حبيبنا يا ابو مروان حمد الله على السلامة يا غالى 
> ياريت تقولى بالنسبة لليورو ين معايا بيع فيه 
> هل ممكن يصعد تانى قبل ما يكمل نزول تحياتى

  

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة حمد لله على السلام أخى أبو مروان وأسبوع موفق بأذن الله

  

> الحمد لله على السلامة أخي الجميل 
> مارايك في المجنون هل يواصل النزول إلي 132.8 أم انه يغير اتجاهه أنا بائع من 137 هل تنصح بإغلاق الصفقه أم بانتصار الهدف  
> وشكرا

  

> الحمدلله على السلامة ابومروان

  

> الف حمد لله على السلامه يابو مروان  
> منورنا والله  
> وهاردلك الهزيمه كالعاده

  

> الأخ الجميل ممكن تحلل الدولا فرنك هل هو الي 1.0900

  

> سؤا ل أخر أخي الكريم ممكن تحليل زوج CAD/JPY
> هو بالقرب من نقطة مقاومة لم يستطع كسرها منذ شهور 
> ممكن تحلله

 الله يسلمكم ويبارك فيكم  اليورو ين والله اعلم للنزول هدف النزول بإذن الله 118.50  المجنون والله اعلم سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 133.30  مجرد وصوله للهدف 133.30 تاكيد لهدف بإذن الله 129.50  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم فوق 1.0713 بإذن الله سيذهب للـ 1.0900 وابعد من ذلك  الكندي ين والله اعلم تحت 88.33 هدفه بإذن الله 80/81  والله الموفق  اه منك يا ابوابراهيم انت والاهلي

----------


## أبو محمد.

1لسلام عليكم ممكن لاسترليني نظرة علية وتسلم

----------


## السامر

> الله يسلمكم ويبارك فيكم    اليورو ين والله اعلم للنزول هدف النزول بإذن الله 118.50  المجنون والله اعلم سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 133.30  مجرد وصوله للهدف 133.30 تاكيد لهدف بإذن الله 129.50  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم فوق 1.0713 بإذن الله سيذهب للـ 1.0900 وابعد من ذلك  الكندي ين والله اعلم تحت 88.33 هدفه بإذن الله 80/81  والله الموفق   اه منك يا ابوابراهيم انت والاهلي

 ابومروان الغالي 
هاردلك وان شاء الله القادم احلى 
انتظر بشغف ديربي جده
14/3/2010  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> 1لسلام عليكم ممكن لاسترليني نظرة علية وتسلم

 الكيبل والله اعلم   تحت   1.5224 للنزووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول   ومجرد كسر 1.4928 تاكيد النزول لهدف بإذن الله 1.4600/1.4530  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابومروان الغالي  
> هاردلك وان شاء الله القادم احلى 
> انتظر بشغف ديربي جده
> 14/3/2010

  
إن شاء الله القادم احلى

----------


## السامر

ابومروان أفضل ستوب للمجنون واليورو

----------


## Mothawee

مشكور ابو مروان الرد السريع 
بالتوفيق للجميع ما رأيك في الذهب أنا أرى فرصة بيع جميله إلى 1.111.5
مارأيك السعر الحالي 1.2120
والاسترالي دولار ما في مجال أنخليه ينزل اصلي انا عندي عداوة معاه اريده ينزل ولاكنه في ترند صاعد

----------


## aljameel

> ابومروان أفضل ستوب للمجنون واليورو

 اتوقع والله اعلم الهاي الحالي ستوب ممتاز

----------


## aljameel

> مشكور ابو مروان الرد السريع 
> بالتوفيق للجميع ما رأيك في الذهب أنا أرى فرصة بيع جميله إلى 1.111.5
> مارأيك السعر الحالي 1.2120
> والاسترالي دولار ما في مجال أنخليه ينزل اصلي انا عندي عداوة معاه اريده ينزل ولاكنه في ترند صاعد

 الذهب ارجو ان تعذرني لاعتقادي بحرمته 
الاسترالي دولار الترند العام صاعد حتى اللحظة يفضل الابتعاد عنه الان  
لان تتوقع نزول له باي لحضة كتصحيح او يواصل  
فالافضل يكون الدخول بشي واضح 
والله الموفق

----------


## السامر

> اتوقع والله اعلم الهاي الحالي ستوب ممتاز

 _تسلم_

----------


## أبو محمد.

> الكيبل والله اعلم   تحت 1.5224 للنزووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول   ومجرد كسر 1.4928 تاكيد النزول لهدف بإذن الله 1.4600/1.4530  والله الموفق

  وين 1فضل سعر لبيعة كم ممكن يصعد يصحح

----------


## aljameel

> وين 1فضل سعر لبيعة كم ممكن يصعد يصحح

 ياحلبي انا حددت نقطة بيع عند 1.5180 والستوب 1.5224   وينك من البداية مادخلت   الان صعب احدد لك نقطة صعود ولكن راقب والله كريم  مجرد ارى نقطة جيدة ساذكرها بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

تصبحوووووووووووووو على خير

----------


## Mothawee

> الذهب ارجو ان تعذرني لاعتقادي بحرمته 
> الاسترالي دولار الترند العام صاعد حتى اللحظة يفضل الابتعاد عنه الان  
> لان تتوقع نزول له باي لحضة كتصحيح او يواصل  
> فالافضل يكون الدخول بشي واضح 
> والله الموفق

  
مشكور اخوي بومروان  
وبالتوفيق

----------


## Angel2010

الحمد لله ع السلامه أبوووووووو مروان ونوووووووورت والله بوجوووودك 
ممكن أعرف شو رائيك بالكندي دولار
أخووووك أرحيم

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله ع السلامه أبوووووووو مروان ونوووووووورت والله بوجوووودك 
> ممكن أعرف شو رائيك بالكندي دولار
> أخووووك أرحيم

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك  الدولار كندي والله اعلم  انا ذكرت الاسبوع الماضي بانه نازل للـ 1.0230 تقريبا لاختبار الترند بين قاعين الدبل بوتوم  ومنها متوقع يرتد صعود وهو نزل للــ1.0234 وارتد  والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.0230 صعود في صعود بإذن الله  كسر 1.0230 والله اعلم تذهب به للـ 9000 او قريب منها  والله الموفق

----------


## heidar elselehdar

ابو مروان 
هل من جديد بالنسبة لليورو دولار
بصراحة انا مش عارف اشتغل و مش عارف احدد لهذا الزوج اى اتجاه 
و المصيبة اننى لا اعمل الا على هذا الزوج فاخوك قاعد حيران و لا اشتغل من بداية الاسبوع و قد انهيت الاسبوع الماضى بخسارة ثقيلة
فلو عندك تصور لهذا الزوج يا ريت تلحقنى به

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> ابو مروان 
> هل من جديد بالنسبة لليورو دولار
> بصراحة انا مش عارف اشتغل و مش عارف احدد لهذا الزوج اى اتجاه 
> و المصيبة اننى لا اعمل الا على هذا الزوج فاخوك قاعد حيران و لا اشتغل من بداية الاسبوع و قد انهيت الاسبوع الماضى بخسارة ثقيلة
> فلو عندك تصور لهذا الزوج يا ريت تلحقنى به

 مش انت لوحدك يا غالى فعلا اليورو دولار بقا ملل فى حركته وتصرفاته مبقاش زى الاول خالص واتجاهاته غير مفهومة

----------


## 1عبدالله

> ابو مروان 
> هل من جديد بالنسبة لليورو دولار
> بصراحة انا مش عارف اشتغل و مش عارف احدد لهذا الزوج اى اتجاه 
> و المصيبة اننى لا اعمل الا على هذا الزوج فاخوك قاعد حيران و لا اشتغل من بداية الاسبوع و قد انهيت الاسبوع الماضى بخسارة ثقيلة
> فلو عندك تصور لهذا الزوج يا ريت تلحقنى به

  ولا تزعل معاك ناس تانى لدرجة انى رجعت اشتغل بالسنت تانى بعد تراجع الرصيد
بالرغم من ان المعطيات كلها متوافقة مع ابو مروان تماما الا انى لم احظ باى ربح 
اليومين دول
والله الموفق :016:  :016:  :No3:

----------


## رشدي

> الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك  الدولار كندي والله اعلم  انا ذكرت الاسبوع الماضي بانه نازل للـ 1.0230 تقريبا لاختبار الترند بين قاعين الدبل بوتوم  ومنها متوقع يرتد صعود وهو نزل للــ1.0234 وارتد  والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.0230 صعود في صعود بإذن الله  كسر 1.0230 والله اعلم تذهب به للـ 9000 او قريب منها  والله الموفق

  

> ولا تزعل معاك ناس تانى لدرجة انى رجعت اشتغل بالسنت تانى بعد تراجع الرصيد
> بالرغم من ان المعطيات كلها متوافقة مع ابو مروان تماما الا انى لم احظ باى ربح 
> اليومين دول
> والله الموفق

   

> مش انت لوحدك يا غالى  فعلا اليورو دولار بقا ملل فى حركته وتصرفاته  مبقاش زى الاول خالص واتجاهاته غير مفهومة

  

> ابو مروان 
> هل من جديد بالنسبة لليورو دولار
> بصراحة انا مش عارف اشتغل و مش عارف احدد لهذا الزوج اى اتجاه 
> و المصيبة اننى لا اعمل الا على هذا الزوج فاخوك قاعد حيران و لا اشتغل من بداية الاسبوع و قد انهيت الاسبوع الماضى بخسارة ثقيلة
> فلو عندك تصور لهذا الزوج يا ريت تلحقنى به

   
اجنهدت كثيرا مع اليورو دولار اليوم  
والله اعلم عندى اشارة لأنتهاء التذبذب والعودة للهبوط بشرط بقاء الزوج تحت منطقة 1.3630 
هى استوب البيع لدى فى حالة البقاء تحتها خلال ساعتين من الآن له اهداف سفلية حسب توصية ابو مروان السابقة وربنا يعمل اللى فيه الخير ان شاء الله
السعر الحالى 1.3570 
والله الموفق

----------


## السامر

> الكيبل والله اعلم   تحت 1.5224 للنزووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول   ومجرد كسر 1.4928 تاكيد النزول لهدف بإذن الله 1.4600/1.4530  والله الموفق

 تم كسر 14928  _ابومروان_ 
 الله يوفقنا

----------


## aljameel

> تم كسر 14928 _ابومروان_ 
> الله يوفقنا

 بإذن الله وتوفيقه للهدف

----------


## aljameel

> اجنهدت كثيرا مع اليورو دولار اليوم  
> والله اعلم عندى اشارة لأنتهاء التذبذب والعودة للهبوط بشرط بقاء الزوج تحت منطقة 1.3630 
> هى استوب البيع لدى فى حالة البقاء تحتها خلال ساعتين من الآن له اهداف سفلية حسب توصية ابو مروان السابقة وربنا يعمل اللى فيه الخير ان شاء الله
> السعر الحالى 1.3570 
> والله الموفق

  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3584  انا موصي عليه بيع من الاسبوع الماضي بستوب 1.3842  المهم فوق 1.3545 متوقع يصعد للــ 1.3650 تقريبا   مراقبته متوقع منها يرتد نزول المهم تحت 1.3580 متوقع والله اعلم يرتد نزول  الستوب اما نقطة الارتداد او 1.3581  الهدف بإذن الله 1.3480/1.3300  لا للاستعجال حتى يتاكد من الارتداد  والله الموفق

----------


## abomo3az

الله يباركلك يا أبو مروان عندى بيع للإسترالى دولار من مكان بعيد جدا  
من 0.8732 وعندى تعزيز من 0.8983  
ولا أعرف كيف أتصرف .. وأين أضع الاستوب ومن أين أضع هيدج  
اسأل الله أن يجعل ما تقوم به فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة

----------


## aljameel

> الله يباركلك يا أبو مروان عندى بيع للإسترالى دولار من مكان بعيد جدا  
> من 0.8732 وعندى تعزيز من 0.8983  
> ولا أعرف كيف أتصرف .. وأين أضع الاستوب ومن أين أضع هيدج  
> اسأل الله أن يجعل ما تقوم به فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة

 والله اعلم هو بموجه صاعدة حتى اللحظة هدفها بإذن الله 9220\30 
ولكن متوقع يرتد نزول باي لحظة فلا تستعجل بهدك او غيره

----------


## ibo2000

السلام عليكم اخي ابو سليمان 
شو رايك بالدولار فرنك لوين هدفه ؟؟ 
وشكرا

----------


## khaledraouf

السلام عليكم  أخى ابومروان usd/jpy بايع من 89.80 هل متوقع يرتد وعامل ستوب 90.65  مع شكرى

----------


## abomo3az

> والله اعلم هو بموجه صاعدة حتى اللحظة هدفها بإذن الله 9220\30 
> ولكن متوقع يرتد نزول باي لحظة فلا تستعجل بهدك او غيره

 جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو مروان على سرعة الرد  
ولكن ما رأى حضرتك فى أن أغلق عقد التعزيز وأبقى فقط على العقد الأصلى ؟ 
أعرف أنى أثقلت عليك ولكنى محتاج لرأيك وكلى ثقة فيك  
وسأدعو لك دائما بالخير سواء صدق تحليلك أو لم يصدق  
بارك الله فيك وفى مالك وعمرك وصحتك وولدك وزوجك  
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## lionofegypt2020

لو سمحت يا ابو مروان بالنسبة لليورو ين
 امبارح نزل وانهرضة لغايه 121.60 
لكن دلوقتى صعد تانى ل 123 ايه الوضع ياريس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عشان البيع ال معايا عايز اطمن عليه 
ياريت تقولى الطريق بتاعه فى التحركات الى انسب وضع

----------


## Mothawee

أخوي بو مروان شو رايك في اليورو ين بعد ما لامس 124 هل نبيع من هالنقطة والهدف كما هو 118.5. 
ولا غير اتجاهه هالسبوع

----------


## السامر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  صباح الخير ابومروان  صباح الخير على الجميع _ابومروان_ في تغيير للاهداف والاستوب  للكيبل واليورو والمجنون ويش رايك فيه :Eh S(7):

----------


## السامر

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3584  انا موصي عليه بيع من الاسبوع الماضي بستوب 1.3842  المهم فوق 1.3545 متوقع يصعد للــ 1.3650 تقريبا   مراقبته متوقع منها يرتد نزول المهم تحت 1.3580 متوقع والله اعلم يرتد نزول  الستوب اما نقطة الارتداد او 1.3581  الهدف بإذن الله 1.3480/1.3300  لا للاستعجال حتى يتاكد من الارتداد   والله الموفق

   للتذكير صعد ووصل الى 1.3650

----------


## رشدي

> للتذكير صعد ووصل الى 1.3650

    لو راح الى المريخ مصيرة المحتووووم  هبوط    من اسبوع وانا ابحث عن سيناريو صعود ولم اجد الهبوط سيد الموقف الى الآن مع اتخاذ الحذر طبعا   واليك شارت بسيط على فريم الاربع ساعات

----------


## راجي البشاير

بارك الله فيكم على التنبيه يا اخوان

----------


## Mothawee

> لو راح الى المريخ مصيرة المحتووووم  هبوط    من اسبوع وانا ابحث عن سيناريو صعود ولم اجد الهبوط سيد الموقف الى الآن مع اتخاذ الحذر طبعا   واليك شارت بسيط على فريم الاربع ساعات

 عجيب ياعجيب  
الصراحة أنا نفسك هذا الاسبوع وكنت خائف من الصعود ولاكن الحبايب فشلوا المجنون وأخوه اليورو ين والكيبل واليورو دولار. كلهم إلي هذه اللحظة يرجحون الهبوط والهبوط القوي هذا رأي طبعا ولا شو رأيك. 
لو تحطيلنا شارتات على هالعملات يجزاك خير وخلينا انشوف. 
ووين أخونا بومروان اختفى اليوم عسى المانع خير

----------


## حماده مدحت

اخواني سلام الله عليكم  لي كم طلوع الباوند وشكرا لكم .

----------


## Mothawee

> اخواني سلام الله عليكم  لي كم طلوع الباوند وشكرا لكم .

 مذكور في تحليل أخونة بومروان أو التوصية هو صعد ل 1.3650 والحمد لله ما قدر عليها يعني بإذن الله رائح لتحت انتظر الهبوط في أي لحظة وغالبا غدا وبالنسبة للبيع أنا إشوف النقطة الحالية زينه ولاكن شوي متأخر خذ التوصية من نقاط البيع من الخبراء بومروان والأخ رشدي  
وشكرا

----------


## حماده مدحت

عزيزي انا اتكلم عن الباوند دولارايه رقم دا 3650  ارجو التوضيح اخي

----------


## Mothawee

:Ohmy:  

> عزيزي انا اتكلم عن الباوند دولارايه رقم دا 3650  ارجو التوضيح اخي

 اسمحلي أخوي أنا عطيتك لليورو دولار  
الباوند طول ما انه مأوصل 1.5100 فلازال في موجة هبوط وأتوقع البيع خطير من النقطة الحالية ولاكن انتظر الإغلاق وشوف أخونا  بومروان حاط توصيات جميله في مشاركات يوم أمس أرجو الاستفادة منها وأتوقع انه ماشي كما التوصية إلى الآن والبيع مأمنه خوف لأنه الترند العام نازل  
واسمحلي على الخطأ وانتظر الإغلاق القادم وإن شاء الله الأخ رشدي وبومروان يفيدونا أكثر أنا واحد مني ما أخذ على تحليلاتي إذا طابقت تحليلاتي معاهم أتوكل على الله لأن دائما خلك مع الشباب وتطابق الآراء يأكد التحليل ودائما النقاشات تعطينا نتيجه جميله  
وشكرا

----------


## رشدي

:016:

----------


## صاحب هدف

واااا جميلاااااه
يابو مروان ربي يحرسك ويحميك ويكون اللي مانعك عنا خير يارب 
منتظرينك ياجميل

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اين انت يا جميلنا الغالى

----------


## رشدي

> 

    :Hands:

----------


## 1عبدالله

واه واه واه يابومروان  سهر ليل ونهار اسبوعين كاملين والله ضاع فى يومين باقى من الرصيد 197$
من مبلغ حلو مخلينى اشتغل بدلاور انت تغيب عن السوق وهو يعمل فينا اللى عايزه

----------


## رشدي

معوضة خسائرك ان شاء الله يرجع ابو مروان بالسلامة

----------


## رشدي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السلام عليكم  بدل مانفتح اكثر من موظوع  سأضع توصيات لجميع العملات حسب الفرصة  وبالله التوفيق    بأذن الله يكتب لها النجاح  سأجتهد والمجتهد ممكن يصيب وممكن يخطى

     

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   نبداء بالمجنون  المجنون عنده هدف اول   138.50  لونزل لل 133.50 لل 133.70 فرصة شراء  والستوب 132.90  والله اعلم

     

> الاسترالي دولار   شراء من السعر الحالي 6387   الهدف 6900 على المدى البعيد   اهداف قريبه    6465   6530    6585   6620   الستوب    6336

            هذه من اول مشاركات الجميل فى هذه الصفحة   وللعلم تاريخ هذه المشاركات من 20/2/2009   يعنى منذ سنتين بالظبط هى عمر الموضوع    :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:   بهذه المناسبة اسمحلى اقول لك كل سنة وانت طيب يا راجل يا طيب  ودائما موضوعك فى ازدهار   بارك الله فيك   :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:    ارى انك مشغول هذه الايام   ولهذا .........  قررت اعادة فتح موضوعات توصياتى  لحين عودتك الينا سالما   بارك الله فيك     :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## 1عبدالله

رشدى التوصية بالتحليل مش معلبة علشان نتعلم حاجة زى الجميل ما بيعمل ان شاء الله مايطول الغيبة 
كانوا يومين مايعلم بيهم الا ربنا ويعوض علينا الحمد لله تعرف يارشدى كنت بنام ساعة ولا اتنين طوال اسبوعين وليل نهار شغال وقدرت بامر الله رفع الرصيد من300 الى 1200 لكن قدر الله وماشاء فعل الان باقى 197 وارجع اشتغل بالسنت من تانى ياباشا وجعت دماغك معلش

----------


## المجهول

> هذه من اول مشاركات الجميل فى هذه الصفحة   وللعلم تاريخ هذه المشاركات من 20/2/2009   يعنى منذ سنتين بالظبط هى عمر الموضوع     بهذه المناسبة اسمحلى اقول لك كل سنة وانت طيب يا راجل يا طيب  ودائما موضوعك فى ازدهار   بارك الله فيك     ارى انك مشغول هذه الايام   ولهذا .........  قررت اعادة فتح موضوعات توصياتى  لحين عودتك الينا سالما   بارك الله فيك

  عام من العطاء جزاه الله خير الجزاء 
لم يقصر مع احد  
ارجو من الله دوام الصحة والعافيه له  
اسبوعان لم يتحفنا بمعلوماته وارشاداته القيمةليس تقصيرا ولكن نقول عسى ان يكون خيراونأمل عودته ومداومته معنا فحضوره معنا مميز ونتفائل خيرا بمعلوماته

----------


## 1عبدالله

طول ما انت غايب ماليش حبايب فى الدنيا

----------


## salman111

تسلم أخي العزيز على التوصيات الجميله
وبصراحه انا اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى الرائع وأكثر من رائع 
بس ياريت لو توضح هل تكون التوصيات هنا او في موضوع جديد

----------


## 1عبدالله

مش حاتعب من الانتظار يابو مروان ومش داخل السوق الا لما ترجع والله هو 95%من مصاريف البيت

----------


## الهرم

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5100  نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم 1.5224  المتوقع والله اعلم الصعود للـ 1.5180 + - تقريبا او قريب منها   ومنها يرتد نزول بإذن الله لهدف 1.4600 بكسر اللو  في حال اخترق 1.5224 متوقع الصعود بإذن الله للـ 1.5425 قابله للزيادة حتى 1.5500  في حال اختراق 1.5525 متوقع الصعود للـ 1.5600/1.5700 ومنها لكل حادث حديث  في حال واصل للـ 1.5425 متوقع منها يرتد للنزول تزيد بعض الشي او تنقص   السابق بشكل عام   الان والله اعلم متوقع يصعد للـ 1.5150 تقريبا ومنها ينزل اما يواصل نزول اوينزل بعض الشي و يرتد لل 1.5180 تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول بإذن الله واصل نزول وهو المتوقع بإذن الله لهدف 1.4600  المهم مالم يخترق 1.5224 فهو للنزول اختراقها يدخلنا بموجه صاعده هدفها بإذن الله 1.5425 تقريبا ولكل حادث حديث  المهم مراقبته عند 1.5180 او قريب منها وبيع والستوب اما نقطة الارتداد او 1.5210 او 1.5224  ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الشراء هذا يخصكم لمن رغب ويضع استوب صغير مناسب له ويراقب ماسبق ذكره  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   لمن يجيد التعامل مع المعطيات سيجني بإذن الله مئات النقاط والله اعلم

 هذا اخر ما كتبه ابومروان عن الباوند  
الله يرجعه بالسلامه

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني الكرام غياب اخونا ابو مروان غريب جدا وقد طال وعلى غير العادة 
هناك بعض الاخوة يستطيعون مكالمته هاتفيا فارجو منهم التحدث معه وطمئنتنا عليه 
الله يحرسك ويحميك من كل شر يابو مروان ويرجعلك لينا بخير وعافية ان شاء الله

----------


## 1عبدالله

الله معك ابو مروان كل مرة تقول انك حاتغيب ايش عجب الرة دى
طمنا ياراجل بالله عليك

----------


## رشدي

ان شاء الله يعود ويطل

----------


## فوركس مميز

شو رايك اخى بالمجنون اناعندى عقد بيع من  135.70

----------


## janoubi

وين الحلو ؟

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم 
على حسب توصية اخونا الجميل الله يرجعوا بالسلامة لازم ندخل شراء على الباوند بس ممكن لازم نستنا الاغلاق اليومي ان اغلق فوق 1.5224 ندخل شراء ونبقي البيع ان كان الاغلاق سلبي 
مارايكم ؟

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم 
ماحدا عندو خبر عن اخونا الجميل ؟
والله طالت الغيبة يابومروان الكل بنتظار طلتك باذن الله

----------


## 2e2y2e2

طالت الغيبة يابومروان   :Frown:

----------


## رشدي

حاولت مراسلته على الخاص ولكنه قام بتعطيل الرسائل الخاصة  
شكله تركنا ......

----------


## صاحب هدف

لا لا لا 
مستحيل لو ناوي يتركنا كان هيخبر الجميع هنا في المنتدى على العام 
فليس هناك شيئ ليهرب منه هكذا 
اكيد هناك سبب لغيابه وان شاء الله سيكون بيننا قريبا

----------


## lionofegypt2020

يا جماعة محدش يعرف يوصله عن طريق ادارة المنتدى  
او اى شىءءء يدلنا على اى اخبار عنه والله فارقنا بها الغيبة

----------


## 1عبدالله

خيرك ابومروان فيه حد زعلك تانى  طب بص افتح وقل سلام عليكم واقفل تانى كده حانطمن عليك وخلاص 
والله ياشيخ بنحبك فى الله

----------


## معن طارق

افتقدناك يا طيب
و في الليلة الظلماء يفتقد البدر

----------


## ص ص ل

اللهم يا واحد يا أحد يا فرد يا صمد يامن لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد اسألك بأسمائك الحسنى وصفاتك العلى واسألك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به اجبت واذا سئلت به اعطيت أن تطمنا على أخي ابو مروان وأن يكون في أتم الصحة والعافية .

----------


## mustafa83

سبحان الله
صدق اللي قال:هذا عالم افتراضي...نجتمع و نجتمع و نتناقش و نتزاعل و نتصادق :016: ....و كلو عالفاضي حتى أخباره لا ندري منها شيء....مريض سليم حي ميت مقيم مسافر ...الصداقة تكون اولا بالعيش و الملح على رأي المصريين....و السلام

----------


## lionofegypt2020

يارب يكون بخيررررررررررررررررر

----------


## amiro

ان شاء الله يرجع بالسلامه

----------


## russian

ارجو من الادراة اغلق هذا الموضوع وشكرا

----------


## cHeEtOs

صاحب هذا الموضوع الاستاذ كراون صح ؟ 
ان شاء الله يرجع بالسلامه ولعل المانع خير

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> صاحب هذا الموضوع الاستاذ كراون صح ؟ 
> ان شاء الله يرجع بالسلامه ولعل المانع خير

 ايوة الاستاذ مروان  ربنا يرجعلها بالسلامة  ويكون بخير يارب

----------


## صاحب هدف

> ارجو من الادراة اغلق هذا الموضوع وشكرا

 ان كانت الادارة ستتخذ اي اجراء فهو حذف مشاركتك اخي العزيز
وشكرا ايضا

----------


## رشدي

جمعة مباركة ان شاء الله  المصريين يقولون الغايب حجته معاه  وان شاء الله يطل الجميل لا تقلقوا هو دائم السفر واشغاله كثيرة   له منا الدعاء ندعوا له بدوام الصحة والعافية ربنا يحميه ويحفظه  وعلينا ايضا العمل فالعمل عبادة  موفقين جميعا

----------


## janoubi

عسى يكون بخير
ارجو ان يبقى الموضوع مفتوحا تقديرا" لجهوده

----------


## رشدي

صباح الخير  دعوة لكل من يريد السؤال عن اى عملة او اى اتجاه او بخصوص وضع استوب او هدف  انا موجود تحت امر الجميع  والدعاء لأبو مروان الجميل   فكاد المعلم ان يكون رسولا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لك اخي رشدي على هذه المبادرة الطيبة 
فعلا الموضوع يجب ان يبقى مفتوح لغاية عودة معلمنا الغالي 
وبالمناسبة وضع الباوند حاليا مارايك فيه انا عندى بيع من 5090 ولم اخرج منه رغم ماحصل اليومين الماضيين وهاهو  السعر الحمد لله في طريق عودته 
فما رايك فيه وهل اكتفى بالصعود لل 5380 وسيبقى في الاتجاه الهابط 
تحياتي لك وللغالي ابو مروان حرسه الله واعاده  لنا سالما

----------


## salman111

اخي العزيز ممكن تحدد اتجاه الباوند دولار

----------


## صاحب هدف

عمنا اليوت بيقول 
هبوووووووووووط
ولا ايه يارشدي

----------


## رشدي

> السلام عليكم 
> شكرا لك اخي رشدي على هذه المبادرة الطيبة 
> فعلا الموضوع يجب ان يبقى مفتوح لغاية عودة معلمنا الغالي 
> وبالمناسبة وضع الباوند حاليا مارايك فيه انا عندى بيع من 5090 ولم اخرج منه رغم ماحصل اليومين الماضيين وهاهو السعر الحمد لله في طريق عودته 
> فما رايك فيه وهل اكتفى بالصعود لل 5380 وسيبقى في الاتجاه الهابط 
> تحياتي لك وللغالي ابو مروان حرسه الله واعاده لنا سالما

   نعم يا اخى نتوقع معاودة الهبوط ان شاء الله لنقطة دخولك المهم اغلاق الأسبوع اسفل 38 فايبو الموضحة بالشارت  1.5157  اذا اخترقها صعودا امامه مقاومة عن ال1.5200  و نهاية الصعود 1.5250  والله اعلم هذا ان لم يرتد ولكن مبدأيا نتوقع الاغلاق السلبى والله اعلم دعنا نرى الاغلاق وفكرنى بالسؤال مجددا   اهداف الهبوط 1.5000    تحتها المجال مفتوح له  وربنا يعمل اللى فيه الخير   

> اخي العزيز ممكن تحدد اتجاه الباوند دولار

   نصيحة لا دخول اليوم  حركة الجمعة غادرة

----------


## رشدي

> عمنا اليوت بيقول 
> هبوووووووووووط
> ولا ايه يارشدي

 الصراحة معلوماتى ضئيلة عن اليوت 
بالتوفيق يا اخى 
نسيت شارت الباوند للمشاركة السابقة

----------


## صاحب هدف

شكرا يا رشدي على الاجابة بس انت نسيت الشارت ولا ايه هههههه 
على العموم انا فهمت الفايبو الي بتتكلم عليه هو من 4780 الى 5381 على الاربع ساعات مش كده 
كمان عندنا اليوتيا الله اعلم دخل الباوند الموجة الدافعة الثالثة على اليومي وهي ان شااء الله الى 4300 على المدى المتوسط  والله اعلم

----------


## صاحب هدف

لحقت نفسك قبلي 
على كل حال مشكور يارشدي

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  أسف اخوتي على الانقطاع وارجو معذرتي والله اني اعاني من دسك بالرقبه نازل لليد وألم باليد من اكثر من اسبوعين لا يطاق ولا لي نفس بشي  ارجو معذرتي حتى لايحسب علي تغلي او غيره مايمنعني المي وإن شاء الله متى ما اجد فرصة تساعدني على مساعدتكم لن اتخلى عنكم ساحاول جاهد متى ماسنحت فرصه اكتب بما ارى بإذن الله ولكن اكون متقطع فارجو معذرتي مقدما  ساتكلم على السريع على بعض العملات   المجنون والله اعلم هدفه بإذن الله 136.30 كسر 135.70 المجال مفتوح له بالنزول للــ 129.50 وانتم وقناعتكم  الكيبل حتى اللحظة والله اعلم النزول سيد الموقف كسر 1.5112 المجال مفتوح له بالنزول مالم تكسر تكون ستوب للشراء  انا اخر مشاركة كتبت مالم يخترق 1.5224 فهو للنزول ونزل اكثر من 300 نقطة اختراق 1.5224 سيذهب به للـ 1.5425 ومنها ينزل كتوقه هو صعد للـ 1.5381 وارتد هل اكتفى بالصعود الله اعلم  اليورو ين للنزول والله اعلم واليورو دولار للنزول والله اعلم  راقبو الدولار كندي مالم يكسر 1.0087 احتمال يصعد والربح بالقناعه السعر الحالي 1.0094  والله الموفق  واكرر أسفي مره اخرى

----------


## mustafa83

حمد لله على سلامتك....
ما هي نظرتك للدولار ين

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير  دعوة لكل من يريد السؤال عن اى عملة او اى اتجاه او بخصوص وضع استوب او هدف  انا موجود تحت امر الجميع  والدعاء لأبو مروان الجميل   فكاد المعلم ان يكون رسولا

 شكرا لك يارشدي من القلب  والله مايمنعني الا المي من الدسك شي لايطاق   ارجو الاستمرار بمساعدة اخوتك وأنت ماشاء الله لا تحتاج شهادة مني او من غيري   فأنت ثقة لدى الجميع  اكرر أسفي لك واكرر شكري لك

----------


## aljameel

> حمد لله على سلامتك....
> ما هي نظرتك للدولار ين

 الله يسلمك والله اعلم للنزول 
وللامانه انا لدي بيع من اكثر من نقطة وواضع الستوب 125.50 والهدف بإذن الله بكسر اللو 118.50 واكثر بإذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## صاحب هدف

يالله يالله لقد عاد والله كنت عرفان انك مستحيل تتركنا
انا كتبت لسا ماقريت مشاركتك وحبيت بالاول رحب فيك ياغالي

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم لان عندي موعد مع الدكتور  
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljoufi

طهور ان شاء الله وما تشوف شر

----------


## صاحب هدف

حمدا لله على سلامتك وادعوا الله ان يستجبب دعائي بتخفيف المك وشفاءك باقرب وقت باذن الله وشكرا لك والله من كل قلبي على هذه ااتضحيات التي تقدمها لنا يابومروان حفظك الله من كل شر

----------


## رشدي

> شكرا لك يارشدي من القلب  والله مايمنعني الا المي من الدسك شي لايطاق   ارجو الاستمرار بمساعدة اخوتك وأنت ماشاء الله لا تحتاج شهادة مني او من غيري   فأنت ثقة لدى الجميع  اكرر أسفي لك واكرر شكري لك

    الف مليون سلامة  فداك انا يا عمى   شكرا على كلامك الحلو   ربى يبارك فيك  :Icon26:

----------


## رشدي

[quote=رشدي;1583863]نعم يا اخى نتوقع معاودة الهبوط ان شاء الله لنقطة دخولك المهم اغلاق الأسبوع اسفل 38 فايبو الموضحة بالشارت 1.5157  اذا اخترقها صعودا امامه مقاومة عن ال1.5200 و نهاية الصعود 1.5250 والله اعلم هذا ان لم يرتد ولكن مبدأيا نتوقع الاغلاق السلبى والله اعلم دعنا نرى الاغلاق وفكرنى بالسؤال مجددا   اهداف الهبوط 1.5000 تحتها المجال مفتوح له  وربنا يعمل اللى فيه الخير   
مبروك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## صاحب هدف

ابو مروان والله الكلام وحده مايوصفك 
انت كتبت منذ قليل ان الكيبل لو كسر 5112 
المجال له مفتوح وها هو اعطى اكثر من 100 نقطة  الله يبارك فيك ويمدك بطول العمر والصحة 
مبروووووك لكل من دخل حسب التوصية

----------


## صاحب هدف

[QUOTE=رشدي;1584245] 

> نعم يا اخى نتوقع معاودة الهبوط ان شاء الله لنقطة دخولك المهم اغلاق الأسبوع اسفل 38 فايبو الموضحة بالشارت 1.5157  اذا اخترقها صعودا امامه مقاومة عن ال1.5200 و نهاية الصعود 1.5250 والله اعلم هذا ان لم يرتد ولكن مبدأيا نتوقع الاغلاق السلبى والله اعلم دعنا نرى الاغلاق وفكرنى بالسؤال مجددا   اهداف الهبوط 1.5000 تحتها المجال مفتوح له  وربنا يعمل اللى فيه الخير   
> مبروك

 شكراااااا يابو الرووش 
الحمد لله عاد السعر وزياادة 
بس والله كنت حاطط اخذ الربح على الدخول  ونسيتوا هههههههه
بس الحمد لله على قولة معلمنا فوات ربح ولا خسارة

----------


## Angel2010

والله بجد الف الف الف سلامه علي أبو مروان والله فقدناك وحبينا بس نطمن عليك والحمد لله ع سلامتك وان شاء الله انه امورك بتوون تمام التمام ومشافى باذن الله ولاباس عليك
أخوك أرحيم

----------


## Angel2010

مسالأنوار يامعلم رشدي : مكن أعرف رائيك بالمجنوون لو ين ممكن يرتد واسكر عمليات الشراء واحتفظ بعقوود البيع .... حطيتلك السؤال كمان ع صفحتك ولاحقك لاحقك والزمن طووووووويل يامعلم رشدي والله يطمنا ع أبو مروان ان شاء الله بالسلامه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أروى4

لا بأس طهور ان شاء الله يا بو مروان

----------


## abasabdh

:A015:  
اتجاه الذهب في الاسبوع القادم  والي اي مستوى سوف يصل   :Eh S(7):

----------


## 1عبدالله

الله الله الله اللهم لك الحمد والشكر 
ظهورك فقط يكفى 
خالص دعائى لله ان يتم شفاءك

----------


## aljameel

الله يسلمكم ويبارك فيكم جميعا  والشكر موصول للجميع على السؤال  واكرر أسفي مرة اخرى لكم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  أسف اخوتي على الانقطاع وارجو معذرتي والله اني اعاني من دسك بالرقبه نازل لليد وألم باليد من اكثر من اسبوعين لا يطاق ولا لي نفس بشي  ارجو معذرتي حتى لايحسب علي تغلي او غيره مايمنعني المي وإن شاء الله متى ما اجد فرصة تساعدني على مساعدتكم لن اتخلى عنكم ساحاول جاهد متى ماسنحت فرصه اكتب بما ارى بإذن الله ولكن اكون متقطع فارجو معذرتي مقدما  ساتكلم على السريع على بعض العملات   المجنون والله اعلم هدفه بإذن الله 136.30 كسر 135.70 المجال مفتوح له بالنزول للــ 129.50 وانتم وقناعتكم  الكيبل حتى اللحظة والله اعلم النزول سيد الموقف كسر 1.5112 المجال مفتوح له بالنزول مالم تكسر تكون ستوب للشراء  انا اخر مشاركة كتبت مالم يخترق 1.5224 فهو للنزول ونزل اكثر من 300 نقطة اختراق 1.5224 سيذهب به للـ 1.5425 ومنها ينزل كتوقه هو صعد للـ 1.5381 وارتد هل اكتفى بالصعود الله اعلم  اليورو ين للنزول والله اعلم واليورو دولار للنزول والله اعلم  راقبو الدولار كندي مالم يكسر 1.0087 احتمال يصعد والربح بالقناعه السعر الحالي 1.0094  والله الموفق   واكرر أسفي مره اخرى

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووووووووووووك عليكم الارباح  والله اعلم للخير بقية بإذن الله  الاسبوع القادم  الدولار كندي لو اغلق اليوم فوق 1.0230 ركزو عليه  لو ما اغلق متوقع الاسبوع القادم اختراقها والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم  كان عامل دبل بوتوم على الديلي اليوم اغلق تحت الدبل بوتوم هذا يدعم النزول والله اعلم  افتتاح يوم الاثنين والله اعلم تحت 1.5050 يدعم النزول  هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.4600\1.4500 قابله للزيادة  والله الموفق

----------


## سفاح الفوركس

سلام عليكم ابو مروان وجميع الاخوة والله ان مسرووور لرايتك اليوم ايه اخبارك ابو مروان طمئنا عنك

----------


## أبو جوان

لاباس عليك
ربنا يعافيك يا أبو مروان وما على قلبك شر
تمنياتي بالشفاء العاجل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## رشدي

الحمد لله على سلامتك اخى الغالى   ان شاء الله تكون فى احسن صحة وافضل حال اللهم آمين    هذا شارت اندكس الدولار على فريم الديلى   ضع لمساتك عليه ليكتمل واعتمده للعمل فى الفترة القادمة  شكرا لك يا اخى الغالى  بارك الله فيك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## محمود1

الحمدلله على السلامة ابو مروان   اتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جميعا 
اخوي ابو مروان ان شاء الله تكون اليوم صرت احسن وخف المكك يارب 
انا بدي غلبك معاي واسئلك بالنسبة للكيبل 
القمة 6457 
هل هي بداية الموجة الاولى ام الثالثة على اليومي
بصراحة هناك خلاف على ذلك فشخص يقول هكذا وشخص يخالفه الراي 
طبعا في الحالتين هو للهبوط ان شاء الله ولكن حتى نعرف اين نحن من الموجة ولكي نستطيع تقدير اهدافها باذن الله 
ارجو ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليك وشكرا لك مقدما

----------


## BRUFEN

سلامتك الف سلامه أبو مروان طهور إن شاء الله 
وما ترى باس يارب

----------


## aljameel

> الحمدلله على السلامة ابو مروان   اتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية

  

> سلامتك الف سلامه أبو مروان طهور إن شاء الله 
> وما ترى باس يارب

 الله يسلمكم ويبارك فيكم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جميعا 
> اخوي ابو مروان ان شاء الله تكون اليوم صرت احسن وخف المكك يارب 
> انا بدي غلبك معاي واسئلك بالنسبة للكيبل 
> القمة 6457 
> هل هي بداية الموجة الاولى ام الثالثة على اليومي
> بصراحة هناك خلاف على ذلك فشخص يقول هكذا وشخص يخالفه الراي 
> طبعا في الحالتين هو للهبوط ان شاء الله ولكن حتى نعرف اين نحن من الموجة ولكي نستطيع تقدير اهدافها باذن الله 
> ارجو ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليك وشكرا لك مقدما

 ساتكلم عن الكيبل للجميع بشكل عام وممكن الاستفادة منه للايام القادمه بإذن الله  موجود انا او غير موجود تستفيدو منه   الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5012  طبعا بالاول انا اميل للنزول والله اعلم حتى اغلاق يوم الجمعه النزول اقرب بنيت النزول على الاسباب التاليه  كتوقع انا ارفقت شارت امس للكيبل اغلاق تحت ترند دبل بوتوم يدعم النزول والله اعلم  افتتاح تحت 1.5050 والله اعلم بيدعم النزول وهو كافتتاح اسبوعي   هذا شارت للموجه والله اعلم على الديلي  اتوقع والله اعلم بكسر الترند بين القيعان تقريبا 1.4975 تاكيد للترقيم (4)  فيكون نزول لايجاد (5) وتكون تقريبا 1.4500 قابله للزيادة للـ 1.4200  السبب زيادة الهدف لان والله اعلم موجه اكبر بهدف اكبر احتمال يذهب له 1.4200\1.400  البيع والله اعلم يكون الستوب 1.5055  الشراء والله اعلم يكون الستوب 1.4975  بالنسبة للشراء في حال صعد فوق 1.5224 واخترق الهاي سيذهب لا احد الاهداف 1.5480 او 1.4600 ومن احدهم يرتد نزول لهدف بإذن الله 1.4200 تقريبا   طبعا في حال الشراء يجب الانتباه احتمال يصعد لبناء موجه هابطه   كيف معرفة هل بيواصل صعود او يرتد للنزول رسم فيبو بين القمة 1.5381 والقاع 1.4987  اذا صعد فوق 61% نتوقع مواصلة الصعود باختراق الهاي   ارتداد من 50% نتوقع لبناء موجه هابطة داخل الموجه الحاليه كما هو مرفق بالشارت  بمعنى تولدت لدينا موجه على المدى القريب هابطة  ها انا وضحت لكم الكيبل بشكل عام يغنيكم عن القيل والقال من يجيد يتعامل بالمعطيات الحاليه سيجني الكثير منه بإذن الله واعتقد وضحت بما فيه الفاية بجميع الاحتمالات بالشكل العام   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  للاستفادة من باقي العملات كالمجنون واليورو دولار واليورو ين أين يتجه الكيبل هم بنفس الاتجاه والله اعلم  بالنسبة للدولار كندي والدولار فرنك هم عكس الكيبل   وللمعلومية الدولار فرنك اغلق بمنطقة حيرة جدا عند 1.0613  لو اغلق فوق 1.0615 لاكدت لكم الصعود بنسبة 99% ولكن شايفين نقطتان تفرق   المهم راقبوهم فيهم خير بإذن الله  شارت الكيبل على اليومي

----------


## صاحب هدف

الله يبارك فيك يابو مروان ويجزاك عنا كل خير 
الحقيقة الان وضعتنا اما صورة واضحة تماما عن الكيبل وكانت المشكلة في الترقيم للموجات 
فكنت اعتبر ان القمة 6457 وحتى القاع 5532 هي الموجة الاولى من الاولى او الثالثة وعلى هذا الاساس اعتبرت ان الخامسة فيها انقطعت عند 4872 فلم تكن الموجة من 6073الى 6275 واضحة بانها هي الموجة الثانية  
على هذا الاساس باذن الله بكسر الترند الموضح على اليومي يكون الكيبل باذن الله يبني الموجة الخامسة واهدافها بين 4500 وال 4200 باذن الله تعالى 
ولكن لو غلبتك معاي يامعلمي ماذا تعني النقطة 5055 حتى اتخذها ستوب للبيع فلم اجد معناها 
بارك الله فيك يابو مروان ومد بعمرك

----------


## رشدي

اخى الجميل اريد تحليل لأندكس الدولار هام لى جدا  
بارك الله فيك يا اخى 
وسلامتك الف سلامة

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل اريد تحليل لأندكس الدولار هام لى جدا  
> بارك الله فيك يا اخى 
> وسلامتك الف سلامة

 الله يسلمك يارشدي  كموجه والله اعلم الدولار اندكس فوق 79.50 سيذهب بإذن الله للـ 82\82.50  الشارت المرفق للموجه العامه على الويكلي  كتصحيح بيقول بيصحح للـ 50%  50% تمثل تقريبا 82   خط الترند يمثل تقريا 82.60  اختراق الترند العلوي  والاغلاق الاسبوعي فوقه متوقع بيواصل صعود وننسى التصحيح  ولكن متوقع الارتطام بالترند ثم ينزل والنزول والله اعلم طويل احتمال يذهب للـ 70 والله اعلم  ولكن للامانه انا شايف هدف للكيبل غير مؤكد 1.2400 فاغلاق اسبوع للدولار اندكس فوق 82.60  احتمال يدعم نزول العملات مقابل الدولار كالكيبل   الارتداد من الترند يدعم الصعود للعملات مقابل الدولار  اذا تتذكر من قبل شهر او اكثر ذكرت اغلاق الدولار اندكس فوق 77.50 سيذهب به للـ 79\80 وهذا يدعم النزول للعملات مقابل الدولار وفعلا حصل التوقع   المهم هذا الشارت تأمل به   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الله يبارك فيك يابو مروان ويجزاك عنا كل خير 
> الحقيقة الان وضعتنا اما صورة واضحة تماما عن الكيبل وكانت المشكلة في الترقيم للموجات 
> فكنت اعتبر ان القمة 6457 وحتى القاع 5532 هي الموجة الاولى من الاولى او الثالثة وعلى هذا الاساس اعتبرت ان الخامسة فيها انقطعت عند 4872 فلم تكن الموجة من 6073الى 6275 واضحة بانها هي الموجة الثانية 
> على هذا الاساس باذن الله بكسر الترند الموضح على اليومي يكون الكيبل باذن الله يبني الموجة الخامسة واهدافها بين 4500 وال 4200 باذن الله تعالى 
> ولكن لو غلبتك معاي يامعلمي ماذا تعني النقطة 5055 حتى اتخذها ستوب للبيع فلم اجد معناها 
> بارك الله فيك يابو مروان ومد بعمرك

 هي ترند على الاسبوعي والله اعلم

----------


## dealer1

> ساتكلم عن الكيبل للجميع بشكل عام وممكن الاستفادة منه للايام القادمه بإذن الله   موجود انا او غير موجود تستفيدو منه   الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5012  طبعا بالاول انا اميل للنزول والله اعلم حتى اغلاق يوم الجمعه النزول اقرب بنيت النزول على الاسباب التاليه  كتوقع انا ارفقت شارت امس للكيبل اغلاق تحت ترند دبل بوتوم يدعم النزول والله اعلم  افتتاح تحت 1.5050 والله اعلم بيدعم النزول وهو كافتتاح اسبوعي   هذا شارت للموجه والله اعلم على الديلي  اتوقع والله اعلم بكسر الترند بين القيعان تقريبا 1.4975 تاكيد للترقيم (4)  فيكون نزول لايجاد (5) وتكون تقريبا 1.4500 قابله للزيادة للـ 1.4200  السبب زيادة الهدف لان والله اعلم موجه اكبر بهدف اكبر احتمال يذهب له 1.4200\1.400  البيع والله اعلم يكون الستوب 1.5055  الشراء والله اعلم يكون الستوب 1.4975  بالنسبة للشراء في حال صعد فوق 1.5224 واخترق الهاي سيذهب لا احد الاهداف 1.5480 او 1.4600 ومن احدهم يرتد نزول لهدف بإذن الله 1.4200 تقريبا   طبعا في حال الشراء يجب الانتباه احتمال يصعد لبناء موجه هابطه   كيف معرفة هل بيواصل صعود او يرتد للنزول رسم فيبو بين القمة 1.5381 والقاع 1.4987  اذا صعد فوق 61% نتوقع مواصلة الصعود باختراق الهاي   ارتداد من 50% نتوقع لبناء موجه هابطة داخل الموجه الحاليه كما هو مرفق بالشارت  بمعنى تولدت لدينا موجه على المدى القريب هابطة  ها انا وضحت لكم الكيبل بشكل عام يغنيكم عن القيل والقال من يجيد يتعامل بالمعطيات الحاليه سيجني الكثير منه بإذن الله واعتقد وضحت بما فيه الفاية بجميع الاحتمالات بالشكل العام   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  للاستفادة من باقي العملات كالمجنون واليورو دولار واليورو ين أين يتجه الكيبل هم بنفس الاتجاه والله اعلم  بالنسبة للدولار كندي والدولار فرنك هم عكس الكيبل   وللمعلومية الدولار فرنك اغلق بمنطقة حيرة جدا عند 1.0613  لو اغلق فوق 1.0615 لاكدت لكم الصعود بنسبة 99% ولكن شايفين نقطتان تفرق   المهم راقبوهم فيهم خير بإذن الله  شارت الكيبل على اليومي

 بارك الله بيك اخي الجميل 
وهذا هدية للاخوه بحيث يرتاحو من رسم الفايبو الاسبوعي 
المؤشربيرسم فايبو بين هاي ولو الاسبوع السابق مع تبيان الامتدادات بالاتجاهين 123 -161- .......         ,   وبالسالب  _23     -_61.8   .....  ويحدث نفسه تلقائيا مع افتتاح الاسبوع

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله بيك اخي الجميل 
> وهذا هدية للاخوه بحيثيرتاحو من رسم الفايبو الاسبوعي 
> المؤشربيرسم فايبو بين هاي ولو الاسبوع السابق ويحدث نفسه تلقائيا مع افتتاح الاسبوع

 مشكور وبارك الله فيك على الهديه مرورك وتشريفك هديه  شرفني مرورك احترامي وتقديري لك

----------


## dealer1

> مشكور وبارك الله فيك على الهديه مرورك وتشريفك هديه   شرفني مرورك احترامي وتقديري لك

  
الله يبارك فيك ويحفظك 
طبعا انا من امتابعين والحريصيين ع النصح بمتابعة موضوعك وموضوع اخر  فقط في قسم التوصيات طبعا الموضوع الاخر مش موضوعي 
وبانتظار رايك  في موضوع  ارشيف المحللين هو الحكم والفيصل  
في المنتدى العام

----------


## beshay

الاخ الفاضل ابو مروان
 الف الف سلامه عليك والله وحشتنى كتير وربنا يكرمك فى صحتك وان شاء الله تكون زى الفل واشوفك فى مصر

----------


## Abo ADAM

Sorry for writing in English as I don't have arabic on this computer Thursday and Friday of this week saw the Euro crash down to test the 1.3500 area and bounce off of that to move up, slightly. This momentum to the downside could potentially carry the euro to break the 1.3500 support area and even the most recent low of 1.3434. If those critical support levels break we could see a free fall in the Eur/Usd until the pair reaches the 1.3200 level, check the attached photo

----------


## ابويزيد

بارك الله فيك اخى وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ الفاضل ابو مروان
> الف الف سلامه عليك والله وحشتنى كتير وربنا يكرمك فى صحتك وان شاء الله تكون زى الفل واشوفك فى مصر

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك 
إن شاء الله خير   

> بارك الله فيك اخى وجزاك الله خير

 بارك الله فيك

----------


## Don Jwan

أستاذي الجميل: حمدلله ع سلامتك وربي يعافيك ان شاء الله  
ياليت بس لو تعطيني الستوب لوز في حالة بيع اليورو ين  
دمت لنا يا استاذي

----------


## aljameel

> Sorry for writing in English as I don't have arabic on this computer  Thursday and Friday of this week saw the Euro crash down to test the 1.3500 area and bounce off of that to move up, slightly. This momentum to the downside could potentially carry the euro to break the 1.3500 support area and even the most recent low of 1.3434. If those critical support levels break we could see a free fall in the Eur/Usd until the pair reaches the 1.3200 level, check the attached photo

 هلا اخي مشاركة فعالة وشارت جميل واتوقع نفس توقعك بالنزول والله اعلم  ساتكلم عن اليورو دولار بشكل عام وللجميع  اخر مشاركة لي لليورو دولار ذكرت نقطة 1.3845 مالم يخترقها فهو للنزول والله اعلم  طبعا هو صعد للـ 1.3817 وارتد نزول للسعر الحالي اكيد اخوة لنا استفادو من ذلك والله اعلم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3528  سارفق شارت لليورو على الديلي يتكلم عن الموجه  الموجه بتقول الصعود للتصحيح عند 1.3860 ومنها يرتد نزول لهدف بإذن الله 1.3300 قابل للزيادة حتى 1.3100 والمجال مفتوح له للـ 1.2800 بإذن الله  طبعا هوصعد للـ 1.3817 هل اكتفى بالصعود ام لا الله اعلم في حال بيصعد مجرد صعوده واختراقه للـ 1.3845 سندخل بموجه صاعده على المدى القريب  ستدفعه لمشارف 1.4000 والله اعلم وتكون منطقة التصحيح له ومنها يرتد نزول بإذن الله لاهدافه  في حال اكتفى بالصعود للـ 1.3817 تكون هي نقطة التصحيح  النقطة 1.3480 والله اعلم اي يوم اغلاق تحتها ستدفعه للنزول لاهدافه بإذن الله والله اعلم الاغلاق تاكيد النقطة 1.3817 نقطة تصحيح له   هدفه الاول بإذن الله 1.3300 ومتوقع نزول بعد الهدف حتى 1.3100 مابعدها المجال مفتوح له والله اعلم للــ 1.2800  تكلمت بشكل عام له الان هو بمنطقة الحيرة بين 50% و 61% وله مايقارب الشهر والنصف وهو بنفس المنطة اي اغلاق فوق احدهم او تحت احدهم تاكيد للاتجاه والله اعلم   اليوم الصباح تكلمت عن الدولار اندكس وهو مفيد لمعرفة اتجاه اليورو ممكن ربطهم مع بعض ونفس الشي للكيبل لانهم والله اعلم بنفس التجاه   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  الشارت لليورو يبين الموجه على الديلي والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> أستاذي الجميل: حمدلله ع سلامتك وربي يعافيك ان شاء الله  
> ياليت بس لو تعطيني الستوب لوز في حالة بيع اليورو ين  
> دمت لنا يا استاذي

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك 
يفضل بعد الافتتاح افضل والله اعلم
 انا للامانه بائع من نقاط متفرقه من 123 للــ 125 وواضع هدف لي 118.50 قابل للزيادة لا اهداف ابعد بإذن الله والستوب 125.50 
ولكن تحت 123 والله اعلم للنزول بإذن الله 
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## Angel2010

اخوووووووووي أبو مروان الف الف الف سلامه عليك والله وما تشووف شر وطمنا عنك وان شاء الله انه امورك بتووون تمام التمام باذن واحد أحد يا ملك الشاشه - ما شاء الله عليك - 
أخوك أرحيم

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم
الاخ ابومروان والاخ رشدي بارك الله فيكم ياليت اول واحد يشوف سؤالي يجاوبني بعد اذنكم طبعا
سؤالي ماهو الدولار اندكس ومن اين استطيع مراقبته نظرا لاهميته كما فهمت من العزيز ابو مروان وشكرا لكم

----------


## janoubi

الحمدلله عالسلامة ابو مروان

----------


## 1عبدالله

طلتك كده على الصفحة بالدنيا يابومروان ودى كفاية والله عندى

----------


## صاحب هدف

ههههههه 
الكل بيسن سكاكينو للكيبل كل ما بيطلع شوية بينزلوه  
صباح الخير يابو مروان صباح الخير للجميع
معلمي هو الكيبل اغلق 4ساعات تحت الترند اليومي هل نكفي لتاكيد الهبوط ولا ممكن يطلع لفوق

----------


## رشدي

> السلام عليكم
> الاخ ابومروان والاخ رشدي بارك الله فيكم ياليت اول واحد يشوف سؤالي يجاوبني بعد اذنكم طبعا
> سؤالي ماهو الدولار اندكس ومن اين استطيع مراقبته نظرا لاهميته كما فهمت من العزيز ابو مروان وشكرا لكم

    عليكم السلام  الدولار اندكس   كانت بداية هذا المؤشر منذ عام 1973 بعد قرار واشنطن بالموافقة على تعويم الدولار امام العملات الاجنبية وتحرير سعر الصرف  تعريفه :-هو مجموعة هندسية تعطى المتوسط المرجح لسلة من العملات الاجنبية مقابل الدولار الامريكى وهو يتألف من 6 عملات الا وهى :-  اليورو  بنسبة مئوية مقدارها % 57.6  الين                             13.6%  الكرونا الدماركى               4.2%  الفرنك السويسرى             3.6%  الباوند الأنجليزى              11.9%  الدولار الكندى                  9.1%  طبعا كما ترون اختلاف النسبة بين كل عملة واخرى نستطيع الآن ان ندرك تأثير الدولار اندكس على كل عملة منفردة فبكل بساطة عند صعود الدولار اندكس احذر من شراء اليورو كمثال لأنه يمثل نسبة كبيرة من السلة    اما عن كيفية الحصول على شارت للدولار اندكس فهناك الكثير من الشركات التى تدعم شارت الدولار انكس تستطيع فتح حساب ديمو فيها وتنزيل منصتها   انصحك بالبحث فى جوجل    واى استفسار آخر انا تحت امرك  ربى يوفقك ويحفظك يا اخى الكريم  تحياتى ....... :Eh S(7):

----------


## lionofegypt2020

حبيبى يا ابو مروااااااااااااااااااان حمد الله على السلامةةةةةةةةةةةةة
قلقتنى عليك ياراجل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## solo90515

الحمد لله عالسلامة يا اخي
نورت المنتدى يالغالي

----------


## aljameel

الله يسلمكم ويبارك فيكم  السلام عليكم  ركزو على المجنون والله اعلم فيه خير  كأني شايف 128.50 و 126 بإذن الله  السعر الحالي 136.87 احتمال بيصعد عند 136.40 ولست متاكد  المهم تحت 137 متوقع النزووووول والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله  لا للاستعجال

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6665 والله اعلم متوقع نزول لهدف بعيد بإذن الله 1.5800 انتم اما الصبر حتى بلوغ الهدف او قناعتكم المهم عقد صغير والصبر عليه  انا مرفق شارت الستوب القريب هو خط الترند الازرق وهو يمثل تقريبا 1.6710  او وضع الستوب الذي يناسبكم مجرد كسر خط الترند باللون الاصفر واغلاق يوم تحته بإذن الله للهدف  مجرد كسره نتوقع الاغلاق اليومي اوكي  اذا اخترق خط الترند الازرق يفضل البيع من اقرب نقطة للستوب الرئيسي وهو خط الترند الاحمر اختراقه سيذهب به والله اعلم للـ 1.7100 بإذن الله  فانتم من يرغب به يراقب ماذكرته    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  800 نقطة  والله اعلم مافيه غير انا لوحدي وما احد صبر عليه غير انا  المهم جنيت ربحي منه اليوم ويارب لك الحمد والشكر  فوق 800  ولازال فيه خير والله اعلم باقي 350 نقطة

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم هل من الممكن بيع الباوند دولار من هذة الاسعار

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم 
شكرا يارشدي على الاجابة بارك الله 
شكرا لك يابو مروان الله لا يحرمنا منك  
اخي solo90515  من حضرتك من سورية من حلب ؟

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم هل من الممكن بيع الباوند دولار من هذة الاسعار

 والله اعلم تحت 1.5050 للبيع 
ولكن لا تستعجل استغل اي صعود في حال صعد راقب بالاول 
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## أبو محمد.

> والله اعلم تحت 1.5050 للبيع 
> ولكن لا تستعجل استغل اي صعود في حال صعد راقب بالاول 
> موفق بإذن الله

 هل الاستوب  للبيع 5055 واذا كسرها نشتري

----------


## صاحب هدف

اهلا ياحلبي اشتقنالك وين هل الغيبة 
توصية ابو مروان للكيبل قبل صفحتين 
تحياتي لك

----------


## lionofegypt2020

طيب بالنسبة لليورو ين ايه اخباره

----------


## صاحب هدف

سبقني الاستاذ الله لا يحرمنا منه تحياتي يا جميلنا

----------


## aljameel

> طيب بالنسبة لليورو ين ايه اخباره

 لا جديد بإذن الله لاهدافها واهداف اخرى تسعدك الصبر ثم الصبر

----------


## aljameel

> هل الاستوب للبيع 5055 واذا كسرها نشتري

 شراء لا انصح به والله اعلم

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم
اخوي ابو مروان ان شاء الله تكون تحسنت يارب 
عندي سؤالين بعد اذنك 
اولا سجل الكيبل هاي جديد هل يمكن ان يدل هذا على انه ممكن ان يرتفع قليلا ايضا حتى استطيع البيع 
ثانيا ذكرت لنا عند شرحك على وضع الكيبل  ان نرسم فايبو من القمة الى القاع التي حددتها لنا وسؤالي هل يمكنني ان ارسم الفايبو على شمعة كل يوم واخذذ مراكز بيع جديدة عند 50% وعند 61.8? 
ام هذه الطريقة خاطئة  
اما الان ارجو من الاخوة الكرام عدم قراءة الاسطر القادمة فقط اخوي ابو مروان 
يا اخي قلت فقط ابو مروان رجاء اترك هذه المشاركة كنت اريد مراسلته على الخاص بس مشاركاتي لا تسمح  
اخوي ابو مروان والله انا لو لم اكن احبك بالله لما كنت ساسلك هذا السؤال انا حاسس انك اخذ موقف مني او زعلان مني بسبب اسئلتي الكثيرة والطويلة ووالله لو لم اكن اجد فيك افضل استاذ لما سئلتك عن شيء وانا اقدر وضعك الصحي الذي تمر فيه وعلى هذا الاساس لو كان احساسي بمحله فقط قلي ان اكتفي بمتابعت توصياتك وان لا اسال اي سؤال ووالله لن ازعل منك فانا انسان يستطيع تقدير تعب الاخرين واخيرا ارجو ان لا اكون قد ضايقتك بكلامي هذا .. اخوك الصغير

----------


## lionofegypt2020

طيب هيا فين اهداف اليورو ين يا ابو مروان عشان انا للاسف كان معايا صفقة شراء وكنت عايز اعرف ايه النقاط ال ممكن توقفه واعزز منها فانا لفيت فى الصفحات مش لاقى اى نقاط لليورو ين غير انك قولت اتجاهه نزول وربنا يكرم الجميع يارب

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> اخوي ابو مروان ان شاء الله تكون تحسنت يارب 
> عندي سؤالين بعد اذنك 
> اولا سجل الكيبل هاي جديد هل يمكن ان يدل هذا على انه ممكن ان يرتفع قليلا ايضا حتى استطيع البيع 
> ثانيا ذكرت لنا عند شرحك على وضع الكيبل ان نرسم فايبو من القمة الى القاع التي حددتها لنا وسؤالي هل يمكنني ان ارسم الفايبو على شمعة كل يوم واخذذ مراكز بيع جديدة عند 50% وعند 61.8? 
> ام هذه الطريقة خاطئة  
> اما الان ارجو من الاخوة الكرام عدم قراءة الاسطر القادمة فقط اخوي ابو مروان 
> يا اخي قلت فقط ابو مروان رجاء اترك هذه المشاركة كنت اريد مراسلته على الخاص بس مشاركاتي لا تسمح  
> اخوي ابو مروان والله انا لو لم اكن احبك بالله لما كنت ساسلك هذا السؤال انا حاسس انك اخذ موقف مني او زعلان مني بسبب اسئلتي الكثيرة والطويلة ووالله لو لم اكن اجد فيك افضل استاذ لما سئلتك عن شيء وانا اقدر وضعك الصحي الذي تمر فيه وعلى هذا الاساس لو كان احساسي بمحله فقط قلي ان اكتفي بمتابعت توصياتك وان لا اسال اي سؤال ووالله لن ازعل منك فانا انسان يستطيع تقدير تعب الاخرين واخيرا ارجو ان لا اكون قد ضايقتك بكلامي هذا .. اخوك الصغير

 هلا اخي لايزعجني اسئلتك أسأل ماتريد الذي اعرف اجابته لن ابخل على الجميع بالرد والذي لا اعرفه اعتذر مقدما
بالنسبه للفيبو ليس مثل ماتفكر به حسب الاتجاه العام والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> طيب هيا فين اهداف اليورو ين يا ابو مروان عشان انا للاسف كان معايا صفقة شراء وكنت عايز اعرف ايه النقاط ال ممكن توقفه واعزز منها فانا لفيت فى الصفحات مش لاقى اى نقاط لليورو ين غير انك قولت اتجاهه نزول وربنا يكرم الجميع يارب

 اكثر من مرة ذكرت هدف اليورو ين بإذن الله 118.50 واحتمال والله اعلم 117\116 بإذن الله 
المهم تحت 125.50 فهو للنزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4795  والله اعلم بينزل للـ 1.4680 تقريبا   من 1.4680 تقريبا احتمال تزيد بعض الشي الله اعلم المهم منها متوقع يصعد بإذن الله للــ 1.5400  ومن 1.5400 تقريبا بيرتد نزول لهدف بإذن الله 1000 نقطة قابلة للزيادة  انا تكلمت بشكل عام وانتم عليكم الباقي  بالنسبة لليورو استرالي والباوند فرنك دائما انا اتعامل معهم باهداف ابعد والحمد لله استفيد منهم واحصد منهم بالف نقطة  طبعا تاخذ وقت انما من يجيد يتعامل مع المعطيات يجني الكثير منهم والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم اراكم بوقت لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## رشدي

يا شباب انتبهوا وصل الكيبل الى 1.5045    راقبوه إذا ارتد يتم البيع حسب توصية ابو مروان  إذا تم اختراقها يفضل الأنتظار  طبعا نحن نتكلم على اغلاقات الساعة والأربع ساعات اصدق طبعا   موفقين ان شاء الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> يا شباب انتبهوا وصل الكيبل الى 1.5045   راقبوه إذا ارتد يتم البيع حسب توصية ابو مروان  إذا تم اختراقها يفضل الأنتظار  طبعا نحن نتكلم على اغلاقات الساعة والأربع ساعات اصدق طبعا   موفقين ان شاء الله

 يتم الانتظار افضل يا رشدى حتى بعد حديث كنج ان شاء الله  :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

المجنووووووووووووووووون بمنطقة ارتداد والله اعلم 136 لل 136.50  موفقين بإذن الله  أسف كتبتها على عجل لاني مستعجل   والله اعلم نفس الشي للكيبل راقبو ولا تستعجلو

----------


## أبو محمد.

كم ممكن يرتد الكيبل حتى نبيعة

----------


## رشدي

> يتم الانتظار افضل يا رشدى حتى بعد حديث كنج ان شاء الله

    كينج ورقه مكشوف تفتكر لو انت مكانه هاتقول ايه  الارقام هى اللى بتتكلم خليك مع الدولار اضمن  ما يجرى فى السوق الآن من تصحيح سببه المؤشرات الامريكية تصحيحات بسيطة يعنى   أختر نقطة دخولك مع الأتجاه العام ولا تعاكس الدولار هذه الأيام فالسوق يضرب الأبواق  :Big Grin:

----------


## صاحب هدف

طيب نبيع ولا نستنا 5112

----------


## aljameel

> الله يسلمكم ويبارك فيكم  السلام عليكم  ركزو على المجنون والله اعلم فيه خير  كأني شايف 128.50 و 126 بإذن الله  السعر الحالي 136.87 احتمال بيصعد عند 136.40 ولست متاكد  المهم تحت 137 متوقع النزووووول والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله   لا للاستعجال

   

> المجنووووووووووووووووون بمنطقة ارتداد والله اعلم 136 لل 136.50  موفقين بإذن الله  أسف كتبتها على عجل لاني مستعجل    والله اعلم نفس الشي للكيبل راقبو ولا تستعجلو

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   مبروووك معكم مايقارب 100 نقطة المهم حجز ولو 20 نقطة   بتقديم الستوب للمجنون والكيبل  الهدف الاول بإذن الله للمجنون بكسر اللو 133.50  والهدف الاول للكيبل بكسر اللو بإذن الله 1.4850  وبإذن الله تسعدو منهم الصبر ثم الصبر اهدافهم بعيده كم ذكرت بالسابق إن شاء الله  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## صاحب هدف

اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 5011 تاكيد للنزول باذن الله 
صبا الخير يابو مروان
صباح الخير للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 5011 تاكيد للنزول باذن الله 
> صبا الخير يابو مروان
> صباح الخير للجميع

 هلا صباح النور والسرور 
نصيحة لوجه الله لا تعتمد على اغلاق 4 ساعات او غيره هذه الاغلاقات لاتفيد بشي والله اعلم 
موجه بالمنتدى دارجه  بتتكلم عن اغلاق ساعة او اكثر ولا اقصد احد بعينه لا سمح الله انما اقراء الكثير بيتكلم عن اغلاق ساعه او اكثر  ضررها اكبر من نفعها  والله اعلم 
 اخي صاحب الاغلاق يساعد ولايكمن الاعتماد عليه والاغلاق كاغلاق يوم او اسبوع وكمساعد فقط بالاتجاه غير ذلك لا انصحك به والله اعلم 
والله من وراء القصد

----------


## Don Jwan

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   مبروووك معكم مايقارب 100 نقطة المهم حجز ولو 20 نقطة   بتقديم الستوب للمجنون والكيبل  الهدف الاول بإذن الله للمجنون بكسر اللو 133.50  والهدف الاول للكيبل بكسر اللو بإذن الله 1.4850  وبإذن الله تسعدو منهم الصبر ثم الصبر اهدافهم بعيده كم ذكرت بالسابق إن شاء الله      موفقين بإذن الله   
> [/center]

 ابومروان بارك الله فيك شو وضع اليورو ين؟

----------


## معلم

> هلا صباح النور والسرور 
> نصيحة لوجه الله لا تعتمد على اغلاق 4 ساعات او غيره هذه الاغلاقات لاتفيد بشي والله اعلم 
> موجه بالمنتدى دارجه  بتتكلم عن اغلاق ساعة او اكثر ولا اقصد احد بعينه لا سمح الله انما اقراء الكثير بيتكلم عن اغلاق ساعه او اكثر  ضررها اكبر من نفعها  والله اعلم 
>  اخي صاحب الاغلاق يساعد ولايكمن الاعتماد عليه والاغلاق كاغلاق يوم او اسبوع وكمساعد فقط بالاتجاه غير ذلك لا انصحك به والله اعلم 
> والله من وراء القصد

  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljameel

> ابومروان بارك الله فيك شو وضع اليورو ين؟

 تحت 122.50 والله اعلم سيذهب بإذن الله كهدف اول 120.30 بكسر اللو  وله اهداف بإذن الله للــ 118.50  اختراق 122.50 والله اعلم سيذهب به 123.10  موفق بإذن الله  وحتى اللحظة النزول سيد الموقف من السعر الحالي 122.15

----------


## Don Jwan

> تحت 122.50 والله اعلم سيذهب بإذن الله كهدف اول 120.30 بكسر اللو  وله اهداف بإذن الله للــ 118.50  اختراق 122.50 والله اعلم سيذهب به 123.10  موفق بإذن الله  وحتى اللحظة النزول سيد الموقف من السعر الحالي 122.15

 بارك الله فيك يا ابومروان وشكرا

----------


## رشدي

> المجنووووووووووووووووون بمنطقة ارتداد والله اعلم 136 لل 136.50  موفقين بإذن الله  أسف كتبتها على عجل لاني مستعجل    والله اعلم نفس الشي للكيبل راقبو ولا تستعجلو

   يعنى انت قولى 136.50  لمسها وكأن الكهرباء صعقته   علمنى من اين اتيت بها النقطة وتعرفنى انت لا ابخل على احد ما حييت واعلمهم على اسمك الجميل  صحيح انت جميل  واشهد انك جميل  يارك الله فيك يا رجل  :Icon26:     

> كينج ورقه مكشوف تفتكر لو انت مكانه هاتقول ايه  الارقام هى اللى بتتكلم خليك مع الدولار اضمن  ما يجرى فى السوق الآن من تصحيح سببه المؤشرات الامريكية تصحيحات بسيطة يعنى   أختر نقطة دخولك مع الأتجاه العام ولا تعاكس الدولار هذه الأيام فالسوق يضرب الأبواق

  :Big Grin:     

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   مبروووك معكم مايقارب 100 نقطة المهم حجز ولو 20 نقطة   بتقديم الستوب للمجنون والكيبل  الهدف الاول بإذن الله للمجنون بكسر اللو 133.50  والهدف الاول للكيبل بكسر اللو بإذن الله 1.4850  وبإذن الله تسعدو منهم الصبر ثم الصبر اهدافهم بعيده كم ذكرت بالسابق إن شاء الله  موفقين بإذن الله

    :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  
[/CENTER]

----------


## lionofegypt2020

بارك الله فيك يا ابو مروان

----------


## abanoub

استاااااذ استاااااذ استااااذ ولن تكفيك الكلمات يا ابو مروان. حقا انت مبدع. زادك الله من الارباح. فأنت لا تبخل على احد بمعلومة. انطلق يا قناص الفرص وقاهر الفوركس  :Boxing:  :AA:

----------


## هشام الدمرداش

> يعنى انت قولى 136.50  لمسها وكأن الكهرباء صعقته   علمنى من اين اتيت بها النقطة وتعرفنى انت لا ابخل على احد ما حييت واعلمهم على اسمك الجميل  صحيح انت جميل  واشهد انك جميل  يارك الله فيك يا رجل             
> [/CENTER]

 اتفضل :Eh S(7):

----------


## رشدي

> اتفضل

  
مسألتش حضرتك  
لكن على العموم متشكرين

----------


## صاحب هدف

> هلا صباح النور والسرور 
> نصيحة لوجه الله لا تعتمد على اغلاق 4 ساعات او غيره هذه الاغلاقات لاتفيد بشي والله اعلم 
> موجه بالمنتدى دارجه  بتتكلم عن اغلاق ساعة او اكثر ولا اقصد احد بعينه لا سمح الله انما اقراء الكثير بيتكلم عن اغلاق ساعه او اكثر  ضررها اكبر من نفعها  والله اعلم 
>  اخي صاحب الاغلاق يساعد ولايكمن الاعتماد عليه والاغلاق كاغلاق يوم او اسبوع وكمساعد فقط بالاتجاه غير ذلك لا انصحك به والله اعلم 
> والله من وراء القصد

 والله يابو مروان نصيحة غالية كتير وشكرا لك 
بس انا النقطة الي حكيت عليها هي 
61.8 ? 
على الاربع ساعات ويعني افهم منك ان سعر لو كسرها ولو بنقطة
فالكسر حصل ولا يهم ان اغلقت الشمه فوقها او تحتها صح ولا انا فهمت غلط
بارك الله بك يامعلمي ورزقك انت واحبابك الجنة

----------


## صاحب هدف

طيب كمان سؤال هل هناك نقطة جيدة للبيع اليوم ولا لا

----------


## صاحب هدف

سبحان الله هذا الموضوع هو اكثر موضوع يستحق المتابعة ومع ذلك لا نرى اي نشاط من الاعضاء 
ولكني اعرف السبب الناس هنا يبحثون عمن يفرد عضلاته ويطبل ويزمر بالنقاط التي حققتها توصياته 
بينما معلمنا الجميل ابو مروان انسان متواضع الى الله لايهمه الا تقديم الفائدة لنا وليس فقط كتوصيات دائما يمدنا بالنصائح المفيدة ويشرح لنا التوصية تفصيلا وكيف استنتج النقاط التي يعتمدها وهذا افضل من التوصيات بكثير على مبدا 
لا تعطني سمكة بل علمني كيف اصطاد  
ولو جئنا كما يريد البعض اظهار النتائج الاسبوعية فانا اؤكد ان هناك بعض الاسابيع لا نستطيع احصاء الارباح لكثرة الفرص التي يضعها 
وفي الاحوال العادية اجزم انها الاف النقاط 
يابو مروان انا اتكلم لغيرتي عليك والله 
اعانك الله على فعل الخير يا استاذي 
استمر بارك الله فيك فنحن معك

----------


## رشدي

> سبحان الله هذا الموضوع هو اكثر موضوع يستحق المتابعة ومع ذلك لا نرى اي نشاط من الاعضاء 
> ولكني اعرف السبب الناس هنا يبحثون عمن يفرد عضلاته ويطبل ويزمر بالنقاط التي حققتها توصياته 
> بينما معلمنا الجميل ابو مروان انسان متواضع الى الله لايهمه الا تقديم الفائدة لنا وليس فقط كتوصيات دائما يمدنا بالنصائح المفيدة ويشرح لنا التوصية تفصيلا وكيف استنتج النقاط التي يعتمدها وهذا افضل من التوصيات بكثير على مبدا 
> لا تعطني سمكة بل علمني كيف اصطاد  
> ولو جئنا كما يريد البعض اظهار النتائج الاسبوعية فانا اؤكد ان هناك بعض الاسابيع لا نستطيع احصاء الارباح لكثرة الفرص التي يضعها 
> وفي الاحوال العادية اجزم انها الاف النقاط 
> يابو مروان انا اتكلم لغيرتي عليك والله 
> اعانك الله على فعل الخير يا استاذي 
> استمر بارك الله فيك فنحن معك

    نعم يا اخى العزيز صدقت فى كل ما تفضلت بقوله وانا اؤيدك اشد التأييد واشكرك على كلماتك الجادة وان كانت حادة ولكن حسب القول المصرى الشهير انت قولت الخلاصة  اما كثيرون يأخذون التحليلات الموضوعة هنا ويستفيدون منها والبعض فى اماكن اخرى يتعامل معها بطريقة اخرى لا احب ان اشرحها هنا .....  اما للأسف فلا تسأل احدا ويقول لك لا اعلم فالكل عالم واستاذ ومفتى ومعلم   اعجبنى توقيع احد الأخوة فى هذا المنتدى يقول من السهل ان تصبح محللا بارعا بعد فوات الفرصة     ...... للأسف لا استطيع ان ازيد ......     صدقنى ضاقت بى نفسى وانا متضايق كثيرا وللعلم الحمد لله حسابى رابح الحمد لله ومتماسك ولكن حسرتى على ما تبصره عينى يوما بعد يوم من خسائر الأخوة والأسباب لا تحصى  ..........  حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل   الحمد لله يوجد كثير من المجتهدين اصحاب العلم والرأى ربى يبارك فيهم   ولكن اختار يا سيدي الفاضل اقصر الطرق للنجاح وتعلم   اقصر طرق النجاح هى العلم اطلب من ربك العلم والحكمة وهو يعطيك ويزيدك   بارك الله فيك يا اخى   تحياتى   اخوك ....... رشدي

----------


## صاحب هدف

اهلا اخي رشدي وشكرا لتايبدك لي ولن ازيد على ماقلته فهو كافي بارك الله فيك
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## Angel2010

> نعم يا اخى العزيز صدقت فى كل ما تفضلت بقوله وانا اؤيدك اشد التأييد واشكرك على كلماتك الجادة وان كانت حادة ولكن حسب القول المصرى الشهير انت قولت الخلاصة  اما كثيرون يأخذون التحليلات الموضوعة هنا ويستفيدون منها والبعض فى اماكن اخرى يتعامل معها بطريقة اخرى لا احب ان اشرحها هنا .....  اما للأسف فلا تسأل احدا ويقول لك لا اعلم فالكل عالم واستاذ ومفتى ومعلم   اعجبنى توقيع احد الأخوة فى هذا المنتدى يقول من السهل ان تصبح محللا بارعا بعد فوات الفرصة     ...... للأسف لا استطيع ان ازيد ......     صدقنى ضاقت بى نفسى وانا متضايق كثيرا وللعلم الحمد لله حسابى رابح الحمد لله ومتماسك ولكن حسرتى على ما تبصره عينى يوما بعد يوم من خسائر الأخوة والأسباب لا تحصى  ..........  حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل   الحمد لله يوجد كثير من المجتهدين اصحاب العلم والرأى ربى يبارك فيهم   ولكن اختار يا سيدي الفاضل اقصر الطرق للنجاح وتعلم   اقصر طرق النجاح هى العلم اطلب من ربك العلم والحكمة وهو يعطيك ويزيدك   بارك الله فيك يا اخى   تحياتى   اخوك ....... رشدي

 مسالخير للجميع ومسا ألألماس لاخونا وحبيب الكل أبو مروان - الله يحفظه - 
كفيتوو ووفيتوووو وعندي تعليق بسيط يا اخواني ... كاتب الأخ أبووو مروان في المعلومات الشخصيه عن سنوات الخبره - لايووووووووجد - شووف  قمه التواضع  وشوف القمه في كل شي في كلامه و في رده وصبره انا مابدي أحكي الا اللهم صلي وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه أجمعين والله يحميك ويحفظك يا ابو مروان ويقويك ياغالي

----------


## سالزبورغ

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4795  والله اعلم بينزل للـ 1.4680 تقريبا   من 1.4680 تقريبا احتمال تزيد بعض الشي الله اعلم المهم منها متوقع يصعد بإذن الله للــ 1.5400  ومن 1.5400 تقريبا بيرتد نزول لهدف بإذن الله 1000 نقطة قابلة للزيادة  انا تكلمت بشكل عام وانتم عليكم الباقي  بالنسبة لليورو استرالي والباوند فرنك دائما انا اتعامل معهم باهداف ابعد والحمد لله استفيد منهم واحصد منهم بالف نقطة  طبعا تاخذ وقت انما من يجيد يتعامل مع المعطيات يجني الكثير منهم والله اعلم   موفقين بإذن الله

 الف لابأس عليك يالغالي  
اليورو استرالي قرب من منطقه الدخول 
ماهو الاستوب  
؟؟؟

----------


## رشدي

:015:  :015:   مبرووووووووووووووووووووك الكيبل    :AA:  :AA:   مبروووووووووووووووووووك اليورو   :Ongue:  :Ongue:    عقبال المجنون    واليورو ين     واليورو استرالى   يتحركون الى الآن كما ذكرت بالمللى نشوف بقية اهدافهم قريبا ان شاء الله  يا احلى جميل   والله الموفق

----------


## صاحب هدف

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
عاد اخونا الجميل واختفى 
خفف الله عنك يابو مروان ان شاء الله وتكون بيننا قريبا  
يارشدي اليورو استرالي خالفنا لحد الان بحدود 70 نقطة  تفتكر الستوب كام فلم يحدده استاذنا الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
> عاد اخونا الجميل واختفى 
> خفف الله عنك يابو مروان ان شاء الله وتكون بيننا قريبا  
> يارشدي اليورو استرالي خالفنا لحد الان بحدود 70 نقطة تفتكر الستوب كام فلم يحدده استاذنا الجميل

 هلا اخي صاحب ماشاء الله عليك مراقب 
والله كنت مسافر من اخر مشاركة امس قبل اقل من ساعة جئت من السفر 
لحضات وبإذن الله واكتب ما ارى بإذن الله 
الكيبل تمسكووووووووووووووووووو به والله اعلم

----------


## شـــروق

أخي أبو مروان السلام عليكم  
ما رأيك أخي بالساحر ؟

----------


## aljameel

> أخي أبو مروان السلام عليكم  
> ما رأيك أخي بالساحر ؟

 تحت 92.13 للنزول والله اعلم هدف النزول 87 
راقبي ولا تستعجلي رجاءء لانه احتمال باختراق 92.13 تتغير الامور للصعود تحتاج تاكيد والله اعلم

----------


## dany123456

أخي أبو مروان ما رأيك GBP/JPY

----------


## aljameel

> أخي أبو مروان ما رأيك GBP/JPY

 المجنون واليورو ين الدجولار ضاغط على الين على هذا الاساس صعدو 
ولكن والله اعلم نازلين غصب عنهم بإذن الله وهاتشوفو اهداف تسعدكم

----------


## dany123456

بإذن الله

----------


## beshay

مساء الفل ابو مروان 
  افضل منطقة بيع للمجنون

----------


## صاحب هدف

> هلا اخي صاحب ماشاء الله عليك مراقب 
> والله كنت مسافر من اخر مشاركة امس قبل اقل من ساعة جئت من السفر 
> لحضات وبإذن الله واكتب ما ارى بإذن الله 
> الكيبل تمسكووووووووووووووووووو به والله اعلم

 الحمد لله على السلامة استاذي 
بالنسبة للكيبل ككنت بايع من عدة مناطق كما علمتنا وحصدت ربح مجزي والحمد لله ومستنى يصحح لحتا اخده مرة تانية 
بارك الله فيك يابو مروان وجزاك الله عنا كل خير

----------


## صاحب هدف

بنتظار توجيهاتك استاذي 
لليورو استرالي 
للكيبل 
المجنون لو صعد للـ 137.50 او 63 هل مناطق بيع جيدة 
وشكرا يابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الفل ابو مروان 
> افضل منطقة بيع للمجنون

 هلا حبيبي أسف نمت  
المجنون حتى اتاكد من نقطة جيدة سابلغ بها بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بنتظار توجيهاتك استاذي 
> لليورو استرالي 
> للكيبل 
> المجنون لو صعد للـ 137.50 او 63 هل مناطق بيع جيدة 
> وشكرا يابو مروان

 اليورو استرالي ذكرت انا 1.4680 هو نزل تحتها كثير  
اذا ماسوى لوجديد بإذن الله صاعد 
المهم الستوب 1.4620 ومع الصعود تقديم الستوب  
الكيبل لحضات

----------


## أبو محمد.

شو بالنسبة للباوند ممكن يرتد حتى نبيعة

----------


## aljameel

ساتكلم عن الكيبل كحركه تقريبه له بإذن الله تكون صحيحه  المهم هي نقاط تقريبيه والله اعلم  الكيبل والله اعلم امامه الان  هدف بإذن الله للـت 1.4850  واحتمال ينزل للـ 1.4800 اوقريب منها   المهم فوق 1.4800 متوقع يصعد للتصحيح للـ 1.4910 + - تقريبا   ومنها ينزل لهدف بإذن الله 1.4750 تقريبا للـ1.4700  من 1.4750 تقريبا للــ1.4700 يصعد بإذن الله 1.4850  1.4850 يرتد نزول بإذن الله لهدف 1.4600\1.4500  الارقام تقريبيه مو شرط نفس النقطة تزيد تنقص والله اعلم  واذا رأيت شي جديد او استجد جديد سابلغ به المهم اكون متواجد   والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الف مبروووووووووووووك الارباح اخونا ابو مروان
وياريت رايك باليورو دولار وانا بعت المجنون مره اخرى من هنا 137 
وفى انتظار هبوطه وهبوط اليورو ين ومبروووووووك الارباح يا شباب

----------


## aljameel

> الف مبروووووووووووووك الارباح اخونا ابو مروان
> وياريت رايك باليورو دولار وانا بعت المجنون مره اخرى من هنا 137 
> وفى انتظار هبوطه وهبوط اليورو ين ومبروووووووك الارباح يا شباب

 الله يبارك فيك ومبرووووووك للجميع  اليورو دولار الحمد لله قريب من الهدف 1.3300  لاخوف منه بإذن الله نازل للـ 1.3100 اليوم اوغدا الله اعلم  والمجال مفتوح له بإذن الله للــــــــــ 1.2800 بعد الهدف 1.3100 والله اعلم  اليورو ين تحت 125.50 غصب عنه ينزل مو بكيفه بإذن الله  المجنون والله اعلم اذا ماصعد فوق 137.20 بإذن الله يكون نهاية الصعود  المهم بما انك بعته ضع الستوب 137.20  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والكيبل من يرغب بالبيع من السعر الحالي  
يضع الستوب 1.4935

----------


## Don Jwan

بارك الله فيك يا أبو مروان

----------


## lionofegypt2020

بارك الله فيك يا ابو مروان

----------


## رشدي

يا جمــيل ............. :Eh S(7):    ربى يسعدك يا استاذى   ما شاء الله

----------


## dany123456

بارك الله فيك

----------


## kon-sy

سيدنا الجميل  
أصيل ابن أصل ..  
الله يبارك فيك وبوئتك يا سيدي الكريم

----------


## MBR

استاذى ابو مروان وفقك الله وزادك من فضله 
هل تتوقع توقف صعود الدولار ين عند 92.24 
وتكون نقطة مناسبة للبيع ام الانتظار افضل

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم في حال ضرب الباوند الاستوب 4935 كم ممكن يصعد حتى نبيعة وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## الجسور

> الله يبارك فيك ومبرووووووك للجميع  اليورو دولار الحمد لله قريب من الهدف 1.3300  لاخوف منه بإذن الله نازل للـ 1.3100 اليوم اوغدا الله اعلم  والمجال مفتوح له بإذن الله للــــــــــ 1.2800 بعد الهدف 1.3100 والله اعلم  اليورو ين تحت 125.50 غصب عنه ينزل مو بكيفه بإذن الله  المجنون والله اعلم اذا ماصعد فوق 137.20 بإذن الله يكون نهاية الصعود  المهم بما انك بعته ضع الستوب 137.20  والله الموفق

 السلام عليكم 
استاذي الكريم نظرتك بالنسبة لليورو ارووع ما يكون وان شاء الله نازل نازل لا محال 
بس تحسبا وهذا فوركس اذا اراد ان يصحح فاي نقطة هي ستكون اعلى نقطة مسموح بها للنزول 
وكذلك ما هي النقطة التي اذا عبرها يكون تغيير للاتجاه 
يعني بمعنى اخر ما هي افضل مناطق التعزيز وافضل مناطق الستوب 
خصوصا اذا دخلنا بصفقه طويله الامد والى الهدف 2800 او صفقه 3100 
شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> السلام عليكم 
> استاذي الكريم نظرتك بالنسبة لليورو ارووع ما يكون وان شاء الله نازل نازل لا محال 
> بس تحسبا وهذا فوركس اذا اراد ان يصحح فاي نقطة هي ستكون اعلى نقطة مسموح بها للنزول 
> وكذلك ما هي النقطة التي اذا عبرها يكون تغيير للاتجاه 
> يعني بمعنى اخر ما هي افضل مناطق التعزيز وافضل مناطق الستوب 
> خصوصا اذا دخلنا بصفقه طويله الامد والى الهدف 2800 او صفقه 3100 
> شكرا جزيلا لك

  نفس السؤال  هنا 
اخى ابو مروان رجاء لا تنسانا نحن عشاق اليورو دولار فى تحليلاتك الجميلة
فان اشعر بوجود فرصة بيع قوية و لكن احتاج المساعدة فى تحديد نقاط التبريد و نقاط الوقف

----------


## 1عبدالله

لالالالا اشك انك صانع السوق 
ان شاء الله تكون دلوقت بخيروتحسن

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  
صباح الخير جميعا 
يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## aljameel

أسف اخوتي من لم اجب على سؤاله لعدم تواجدي امام الجهاز  ارجو معذرتي 
وإن شاء الله ساجيب على الكل بس لحضات من الوقت

----------


## خيال

وعليكم  السلام  ورحمه  الله  وبركاته    
صبحك  الله  بنور  والسرور   
  بنتظارك  على  احر  من  الجمر

----------


## aljameel

> ساتكلم عن الكيبل كحركه تقريبه له بإذن الله تكون صحيحه  المهم هي نقاط تقريبيه والله اعلم  الكيبل والله اعلم امامه الان هدف بإذن الله للـت 1.4850  واحتمال ينزل للـ 1.4800 اوقريب منها   المهم فوق 1.4800 متوقع يصعد للتصحيح للـ 1.4910 + - تقريبا   ومنها ينزل لهدف بإذن الله 1.4750 تقريبا للـ1.4700  من 1.4750 تقريبا للــ1.4700 يصعد بإذن الله 1.4850  1.4850 يرتد نزول بإذن الله لهدف 1.4600\1.4500  الارقام تقريبيه مو شرط نفس النقطة تزيد تنقص والله اعلم  واذا رأيت شي جديد او استجد جديد سابلغ به المهم اكون متواجد    والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووووووك لمن باع والحمد لله وصل للـ 1.4852 قبل الهدف بنقطتان   وكما هو متوقع ارتد للنقطة 1.4910 تقريبا والان واقف عليها   الان والله اعلم اما يرتد من النقطة الحاليه 1.4910 او يصعد للاحد النقطتان ومن احدهم يرتد نزول    ولكن لابد من المراقبه وإن شاء الله لاخوف منه  في حال صعد متوقع يصعد للــ 1.4940 او 1.4970 من احدهم متوقع يرتد نزول بإذن الله  المهم تحت 1.5010 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع او نقطة الارتداد وافضل نقطة الارتداد اما في حال منكم فضل الستوب مع النزول تقديم الستوب للهاي   يفضل البيع بعد مراقبة بتجزئة العقد اقصد التعزيز في حال صعد ولا للاستعجال   ومجرد اتاكد من الارتداد سابلغكم بالهدف بإذن الله  انما الهدف العام بإذن الله 1.4500 قابل للزيادة 1.4200 بإذن الله بكسر اللو   وانا اليوم متابع معكم متى ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بوقته بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

راقبو المجنون الان السعر الحالي 136.98 والله اعلم  فوق اللو الحالي 136.64 وهي الستوب للشراء متوقع الصعود بإذن الله لهدف 138+ - تقريبا   من الهدف متوقع ينزل المهم تحت 138.12 متوقع يرتد نزول اخترقها سيواصل والله اعلم صعود  المهم كتبتاها على عجله لمراقبته وبعد لحضات ساشرح له واتاكد اكثر منه  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## خيال

والمجنون  واليورو  الله  لايهينك :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

> والمجنون واليورو الله لايهينك

 المجنون كتبت الان وسارفق له بعد لحضات شامل اليورو لحضات  
لا ارغب استعجل حتى لا اغلط تحتاج تدقيق اكثر 
صبرا جميل

----------


## yousef414

أخي العزيز الجميل
أرجو إبداء رؤيتك بالنسبة لليورو ين إن أمكن
مع فائق تقديري

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو المجنون الان السعر الحالي 136.98 والله اعلم فوق اللو الحالي 136.64 وهي الستوب للشراء متوقع الصعود بإذن الله لهدف 138+ - تقريبا   من الهدف متوقع ينزل المهم تحت 138.12 متوقع يرتد نزول اخترقها سيواصل والله اعلم صعود  المهم كتبتاها على عجله لمراقبته وبعد لحضات ساشرح له واتاكد اكثر منه   موفقين بإذن الله

 المهم المجنون والله اعلم ركزو بالكلام حتى اللحظة للصعود  في حال ضرب الستوب قلب العملية لبيع وسابلغ بالهدف   الان في حال صعد للـ  138 نراقب التالي احتمال يرتد او يواصل صعود جني الربح بعد التاكد  في حال ارتد اغلاق الشراء و بيع بعد تاكد والستوب اما نقطة الارتداد او 138.60 او ضعو مايناسبكم المهم تحت 138.60  في حال واصل صعود واخترق 138.60 سوف يواصل صعود باختراق الهاي 139.34 لهدف بإذن الله 142 والمجال مفتوح له والله اعلم للـ 145  بالنهاية تحت 138.60 للنزول اما للتصحيح او مواصلة النزول لهدف بإذن الله 129.50 و 128.50 واحتمال ابعد من ذلك لهدف بإذن الله 126  وسوف اذكر بعد النزول اما نزول تصحيحي او مواصل لاهداه السفلى   السابق بشكل عام لليوم وغدا وباقي الاسبوع والله اعلم  وساتابع معكم اليوم بإذن الله  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> أخي العزيز الجميل
> أرجو إبداء رؤيتك بالنسبة لليورو ين إن أمكن
> مع فائق تقديري

 لحضات وساكتب به شرح إن شاء الله

----------


## yousef414

شكرا على ذوقك الرفيع..

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار والله اعلم الان هدفه 1.3280 وتقريبا وصل له  اما يواصل نزول بكسر 1.3275 او يرتد للـ 1.3350 او 1.3390 ومن احدهم يرتد نزول والله اعلم وساتابعه وسابلغ عنه اول باول بإذن الله  وساكتب له شرح بعد لحضات النزول سبقني وكتبتها على عجله  ولا احد يستعجل احتمال ينزل لست متاكد   والله الموفق

----------


## mtaham

أسعد الله صباحك يا أبو مروان ما رأيك فى زوج اليورو استرالى

----------


## aljameel

> أخي العزيز الجميل
> أرجو إبداء رؤيتك بالنسبة لليورو ين إن أمكن
> مع فائق تقديري

 والله اعلم للنزول لو نزل تحت 122.20 المهم تحت 122 متوقع بيواصل والله اعلم ساتتابعه بإذن الله 
فوق 122.20 متوقع يصعد وسابلغ عن هدف الصعود مجرد اتاكد

----------


## aljameel

المهم الكيبل الان والله اعلم تحت الهاي الحالي 1.4911 هدفه بإذن الله بكسر اللو 1.4852 طبعا وصل قبل لحضات  853 ومتوقع كسر اللو  الهدف 1.4825 تقريبا قابل للزيادة  متوقع فوق 1.4800 يرتد صعود للتصحيح عند 1.4920 + - تقريبا   ومنها يرتد نزول والله اعلم   في حال واصل نزول بعد اللو السابق 1.4781 فاحتمال ينزل 1.4750 واحتمال يواصل سنراقبه  مالم يكسر اللو 1.4781 فهو سيصعد للتصحيح كما ذكرت والله اعلم  سابلغ عنه اول باول بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أسعد الله صباحك يا أبو مروان ما رأيك فى زوج اليورو استرالى

 مالم يكسر اللو متوقع يصعد والله اعلم وهو قريب من اللو  
ولكن يفضل الانتظار حتى نتمكن منه بإذن الله وتوفيقه 
والله اعلم به مئات النقاط بل الاف النقاط  
او توزيع العقد على 5 اجزاء ونحاول نلتقطه على دفعات بشرط عقد صغير جدا واكرر صغير جدا مجزء

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> اليورو دولار والله اعلم الان هدفه 1.3280 وتقريبا وصل له  اما يواصل نزول بكسر 1.3275 او يرتد للـ 1.3350 او 1.3390 ومن احدهم يرتد نزول والله اعلم وساتابعه وسابلغ عنه اول باول بإذن الله  وساكتب له شرح بعد لحضات النزول سبقني وكتبتها على عجله  ولا احد يستعجل احتمال ينزل لست متاكد    والله الموفق

 ابو مروان صباح الفل
لى سؤال عن اليورو دولار اذا دخلت بيع ما هو الاستوب لوز الآمن وخصوصا  اننى انوى ان تكون عملية طويلة الاجل بهدف بعيد

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان صباح الفل
> لى سؤال عن اليورو دولار اذا دخلت بيع ما هو الاستوب لوز الآمن وخصوصا اننى انوى ان تكون عملية طويلة الاجل بهدف بعيد

 بيع من اي نقطة دخلت

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> بيع من اي نقطة دخلت

  انا لم ادخل بعد ولكن اريد الدخول فى عملية سونجية و اريد ان اقسمها على ثلاث عقود او عقدين
باستوب لوز بعيد نسبيا حتى يكون امن و هدف بعيد لانى مقتنع بتحليلك لهذا الزوج ان له اهداف بعيدة
و لذلك اسألك النصيحة فى التخطيط لهذه العملية
و لك منى جزيل الشكر و الدعاء مقدما

----------


## aljameel

> انا لم ادخل بعد ولكن اريد الدخول فى عملية سونجية و اريد ان اقسمها على ثلاث عقود او عقدين
> باستوب لوز بعيد نسبيا حتى يكون امن و هدف بعيد لانى مقتنع بتحليلك لهذا الزوج ان له اهداف بعيدة
> و لذلك اسألك النصيحة فى التخطيط لهذه العملية
> و لك منى جزيل الشكر و الدعاء مقدما

 الافضل الانتظار حتى يصعد ونتاكد منه هو على العموم بالفترة السابقه اكثر من شهر ونص وهو بمنطقة الحيرة مابين 1.3500 و 1.3800 طول الفترة السابقة يتحرك بها 
اغلاق امس تحت 1.3490 يدعم النزول والله اعلم فالمجال مفتوح له للـ 1.3100 و 1.2800 
والافضل التقاطه بيع من الاعلى لا تستعجل  
مجرد ارى نقطة بيع جيدة سابلغ عنها وقبل قليل ذكرت نقطة 1.3390 تقريبا و340  
نقاط متوقع يرتد منها  
وساحاول اضع نقطة الفصلمابين الصعود والنزول بس احتاج بعض الوقت لانها تاخذ وقت لازم اعمل لها تست اكثر من مرة وإن شاء الله لن تطلع مع نقطة الفصل الا بالربح بإذن الله 
موفق اخي بإذن الله

----------


## 1عبدالله

صباحك فل ابو مروان
تحليل رائع كأن الواحد يرقص مع العملة
بارك الله لك وجزاك بكل خير

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> الافضل الانتظار حتى يصعد ونتاكد منه هو على العموم بالفترة السابقه اكثر من شهر ونص وهو بمنطقة الحيرة مابين 1.3500 و 1.3800 طول الفترة السابقة يتحرك بها 
> اغلاق امس تحت 1.3490 يدعم النزول والله اعلم فالمجال مفتوح له للـ 1.3100 و 1.2800 
> والافضل التقاطه بيع من الاعلى لا تستعجل  
> مجرد ارى نقطة بيع جيدة سابلغ عنها وقبل قليل ذكرت نقطة 1.3390 تقريبا و340  
> نقاط متوقع يرتد منها  
> وساحاول اضع نقطة الفصلمابين الصعود والنزول بس احتاج بعض الوقت لانها تاخذ وقت لازم اعمل لها تست اكثر من مرة وإن شاء الله لن تطلع مع نقطة الفصل الا بالربح بإذن الله 
> موفق اخي بإذن الله

  اخى الجميل جد ابو مروان
اشكرك بشدة و عنف على سرعة استجابتك و اهتمامك باخوانك جزاك الله على ذلك خير جزاء

----------


## aljameel

احتمال خبر دبي العاجل الحالي بدعم مديونية دبي بـ 9.50 مليار يدعم صعود اليورو الله اعلم مع افتتاح السوق الاوربي  والحمد لله ذكرت بانه سيرتد صعود وهو عند 1.2287   المهم من دخل به شراء كما ذكرت الستوب 1.2275 او اللو الحالي او نقطة الدخول  ومراقبة النقاط التى ذكرتها 1.3340 او 1.3390 اما يواصل او يرتد من احدهم نزول والله اعلم  والاقرب للصحيح هي 1.3390 تقريبا والله اعلم  واحتمال اعلى الله اعلم المهم تحت 1.3465 والله اعلم للنزول   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> صباحك فل ابو مروان
> تحليل رائع كأن الواحد يرقص مع العملة
> بارك الله لك وجزاك بكل خير

 هلا صباح النورو والسرور عبد

----------


## aljameel

واخاف الكيبل بيتاثر بالخبر ويصعد المهم الستوب اللو للشراء بشرط اختراق الهاي 911 
مالم يخترق الهاي فهو للنزول والله اعلم

----------


## abo-ali

> احتمال خبر دبي العاجل الحالي بدعم مديونية دبي بـ 9.50 مليار يدعم صعود اليورو الله اعلم مع افتتاح السوق الاوربي  والحمد لله ذكرت بانه سيرتد صعود وهو عند 1.2287   المهم من دخل به شراء كما ذكرت الستوب 1.2275 او اللو الحالي او نقطة الدخول  ومراقبة النقاط التى ذكرتها 1.3340 او 1.3390 اما يواصل او يرتد من احدهم نزول والله اعلم  والاقرب للصحيح هي 1.3390 تقريبا والله اعلم  واحتمال اعلى الله اعلم المهم تحت 1.3465 والله اعلم للنزول    والله الموفق

  السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك وحفضك من كل شر

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 136.81  من دخل شراء يغلق الشراء ويدخل بيع والستوب الهاي الحالي 137.14 او 137  وزالله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

واليورو ين السعر الحالي 122.53 والله اعلم من اقرب نقطة للـ 123 يصعد لها بيع  والستوب 123   ولا للاستعجال   وسنتابعه في حال النزول اما يواصل نزول لاهدافه البعيده او تكون له اهداف اخرى مجرد اتاكد سابلغ بها  ومجرد النزول تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول    ةمن دخل شراء بستوب اللو او 122.20 يراقب في حال صعد ولم يخترق 123.06 يغلق على اي ربح   ويدخل بيع المهم الان من داخل شراء تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول حتى نكون بالسليم  وين مايروح معه بإذن الله والله الموفق

----------


## 1عبدالله

هدف المجنون كام ابومروان لوسمحت

----------


## lionofegypt2020

صباااااااااااح الخير يا ابو مروان يا حبيبنا
بالنسبة لليورو هو الان فعلا عند النقطة 1.3340
والباوند دولار اخترق الهاى 1.4913 وحتى الان وصل الى  1.4920

----------


## aljameel

> هدف المجنون كام ابومروان لوسمحت

 ساتكلم عن المجنون  للجميع   هو بحيرنا بعض الشي ولكن بإذن الله نتوفق به  ساضع الاهداف الاقرب بالقرب صعب الحكم عليه 100% الان لان نقطة الفصل بعيدة  هدفه والله اعلم 136.30 تقريبا واحتمال 136 وكسر 135.74 احتمال بيواصل وكسر 135.10 او 135 عليه السلام والله اعلم  فانا محاصره بإذن الله لن يفلت بتوفيق الله منا   بإذن الله بنطلع بربح منه نازل ولا صاعد بالنهاية   المهم تحت 138.60 للنزووووول والله اعلم وهي الستوب الرئيسي ونقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول  اختراق 138.60 ولو بنقطة واحده شراءءءءءءءءءءء  لو لا قدر الله ضرب الستوب الحالي 137.14 نحاول اقتناصه من فوق من اقرب نقطة للــ 138.60 او 138  ومن يرغب البيع بعقد مجزء  بوضع الستوب 138.60 بشرط عقد صغير لايؤثر على الحساب ممكن واكرر عقد صغير مجزءءءءء الحسابات حساباتكم انا مو خسران شي انا بجتهد والتوفيق من الله  وثقو تمام الثقة من يسمع النصيحة بإذن الله بيطلع بربح ولو عكس السعر   نبي نرووح معه ولو للمريخ قولو يارب انا اليوم مركز عليه بامانه   وللمعلومية هو محاصر من فترة بمنطقة ضيقة بحركة السعر وبالغالب معودنا بالحالات هذه انفجار بالسعر بإذن الله والله اعلم يافوق ياتحت والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## new2007

صباح الخير على الجميع
ابو مروان 
اشتريت الكيبل من 1.4920 
وبعت المجنون من 137
وفقنا الله واياكم الى الخير 
لكن اريد توضيخ الهدف والاستوب
تقبل ودى واحترامى

----------


## aljameel

> صباااااااااااح الخير يا ابو مروان يا حبيبنا
> بالنسبة لليورو هو الان فعلا عند النقطة 1.3340
> والباوند دولار اخترق الهاى 1.4913 وحتى الان وصل الى 1.4920

 الاثنين والله اعلم بمنطقة ارتداد الحكم 100% والله صعب  ولكن ممكن التعامل معهم الهاي الحالي الستوب   او توزيع العقد على اكثر من منطقة بيع   بمعنى بيع من الهاي الحالي في حال لم صعد بعقد صغير مجزء  ولو صعد نعزز بعقد اخر وهكذا والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## ehabsam

اخى الجميل 
لو سمحت ان معايا يورو / دولار       شراء  1.3334
ما رأيك

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير على الجميع
> ابو مروان 
> اشتريت الكيبل من 1.4920 
> وبعت المجنون من 137
> وفقنا الله واياكم الى الخير 
> لكن اريد توضيخ الهدف والاستوب
> تقبل ودى واحترامى

 شراء الكيبل افضل تغلقه  
انا مع الموجه هابطة وراقب النقاط التى ذكرتها المتوقع منها يرتد نزول والله اعلم 
فووووووووووووات ربح ولاخسارة والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل 
> لو سمحت ان معايا يورو / دولار شراء 1.3334
> ما رأيك

 اخي الله يهديك داخل من فوق انا ذكرت وهو عند 1.2287 
المشكلة عنده نقاط تصحيح متوقع يرتد منها احدهم 1.3340 هل اكتفى بالصعود ام يذهب للنقاط الاعلى الله اعلم الان صعب الحكم عليهم

----------


## new2007

اشكرك وجارى التنفيذ

----------


## ehabsam

> اخي الله يهديك داخل من فوق انا ذكرت وهو عند 1.2287 
> المشكلة عنده نقاط تصحيح متوقع يرتد منها احدهم 1.3340 هل اكتفى بالصعود ام يذهب للنقاط الاعلى الله اعلم الان صعب الحكم عليهم

  
لم اراء مشاركتك اخى الا بعد الشراء انشاء اللة يرد لأقرب نقطة مع بداية بقيت اسواق اوروبا واغلق وانتظرة من اعلى للهبوط 
 شاكر لك

----------


## aljameel

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووووووك لمن باع والحمد لله وصل للـ 1.4852 قبل الهدف بنقطتان   وكما هو متوقع ارتد للنقطة 1.4910 تقريبا والان واقف عليها   الان والله اعلم اما يرتد من النقطة الحاليه 1.4910 او يصعد للاحد النقطتان ومن احدهم يرتد نزول   ولكن لابد من المراقبه وإن شاء الله لاخوف منه  في حال صعد متوقع يصعد للــ 1.4940 او 1.4970 من احدهم متوقع يرتد نزول بإذن الله  المهم تحت 1.5010 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع او نقطة الارتداد وافضل نقطة الارتداد اما في حال منكم فضل الستوب مع النزول تقديم الستوب للهاي   يفضل البيع بعد مراقبة بتجزئة العقد اقصد التعزيز في حال صعد ولا للاستعجال   ومجرد اتاكد من الارتداد سابلغكم بالهدف بإذن الله  انما الهدف العام بإذن الله 1.4500 قابل للزيادة 1.4200 بإذن الله بكسر اللو   وانا اليوم متابع معكم متى ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بوقته بإذن الله  والله الموفق

 للمشاااااااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم ساعة والله عندي موعد مع الدكتور الان  
لاخوف بإذن الله ارجعو للمشاركات بالصفحات الخلفيه فيها الكثير 
بإذن الله من الرابحانين قولو يارب 
واكر لاخوف لن تفلت عمله منا بإذن الله  
البيخسر نقطة ياخذها مني 5 بإذن الله وتوفيقه 
ساااااااعه وارجع لكم
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## Angel2010

صباح الخير أبو مروان :  طيب شو رايك بالمجنووون  -  هل انت شايف اضلع ع البايات والا ع  اتمسك بعقوود البيع - تعبني والله وهلكني

----------


## 1عبدالله

بالسلامة لكن بالله عليك لاتتاخر
رصيدى ماعاد يتحمل ضرب استوبات

----------


## beshay

الاخ العزيز ابو مروان 
   صباح جميل يا احلى جميل

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
أسف على التاخير

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للكيبل لا احد يعزز بيع الانتظار حتى التاكد  بصراحة صعوده فوق 1.4975 بيخوف من النزول مؤقتا حتى نتاكد منه   احتمال يصعد 1.5050 او 1.5110 تقريبا  ولست متاكد 100%  المهم من باع الله يعينه يصبر بعض الشي   ولن اورط احد بإذن الله بخسارة بإذن الله وتوفيقه بيطلع بربح اعطوني فرصة حتى اتاكد   اكرر من لم يبع يرجاء الانتظار بصراحة صعوده فوق 1.4975 خوفني بعض الشي من النزول   الباقي لاخوف بإذن الله منهم حتى اللحظة والله اعلم  ومن داخل شراء يصبر بعض الشي كمان حتى التاكد اما ارتداد ونزول او يصعد لنقاط اخرى  والله يكتب الخير للجميع

----------


## ص ص ل

بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك وجعل الله ماتقوم به في موازين حسناتك

----------


## solo90515

اخي الجميل انا بايع من 4886 ما رايك هل اضع استوب ام انتظر اغلاق اربع ساعات قادمة

----------


## aljameel

> واليورو ين السعر الحالي 122.53 والله اعلم من اقرب نقطة للـ 123 يصعد لها بيع  والستوب 123   ولا للاستعجال   وسنتابعه في حال النزول اما يواصل نزول لاهدافه البعيده او تكون له اهداف اخرى مجرد اتاكد سابلغ بها  ومجرد النزول تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول    ةمن دخل شراء بستوب اللو او 122.20 يراقب في حال صعد ولم يخترق 123.06 يغلق على اي ربح   ويدخل بيع المهم الان من داخل شراء تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول حتى نكون بالسليم  وين مايروح معه بإذن الله  والله الموفق

 الحمد لله صعد لل 122.81  المهم الستوب بدل 123 نضعه 122.81  ومن لم يدخل يفضل الانتظار ومن دخل لو قدر الله ضرب الستوب نكون صافيه لبن لاربح ولاخسارة  وسنحاول ندخل من نقطة اخرى بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

انا بصراحة كنت بايع فى الكيبل من 1.4970 وقفلت على مكسب بسيط حتى التاكد يا ابو مروان
لان الصعود دة فعلا يخوف وصعوده فوق ال 1.5000 والارتداد لاسفل بسبب الخبر
يخوف بعض الشىء لان الخبر جيد جدا اكثر من المتوقع

----------


## ehabsam

> اخى الجميل 
> لو سمحت ان معايا يورو / دولار شراء 1.3334
> ما رأيك

  الحمد للة تم التصريف على 13350 
وتم التقاط السعر مرة اخرى بيع على اليورو / دولار 
برجاء وضع المستهدف  القريب

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل انا بايع من 4886 ما رايك هل اضع استوب ام انتظر اغلاق اربع ساعات قادمة

 الله يهديك داخل متاخر جدا  وانا توصيتيي بيع من نقطة ارتداد 1.4910 والستوب 1.4911 هي نفسها نقطة الارتداد  اما تصبر عليه وتتابع معنا وإن شاء الله نطلع بنتيجه   اما موضوع اغلاق 4 ساعات او غيره بامانه لا اتعامل به ولا اؤمن به كستوب   اتوقع اقصى صعود ممكن يصعد له تقريبا 1.5050 والله اعلم في حال اخترق 1.5010  انا حتى اللحظة هذا ما ارى حسب المعطيات التي امامي  والله اعلم  والخيار لك كم تضع ستوبك  والله يبعد عنا وعنك الخسارة أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد للة تم التصريف على 13350 
> وتم التقاط السعر مرة اخرى بيع على اليورو / دولار 
> برجاء وضع المستهدف القريب

 اخي لا تستعجل ما قلنا احتمال يصعد للـ 1.3390 تقريبا ولا زال الامل بالصعود وارد والله اعلم 
فواااااااااات ربح ولاخسارة  
هو ما منه خوف بإذن الله انما نحاول اخذه باقل ستوب  
والله الموفق

----------


## ehabsam

> اخي لا تستعجل ما قلنا احتمال يصعد للـ 1.3390 تقريبا ولا زال الامل بالصعود وارد والله اعلم 
> فواااااااااات ربح ولاخسارة  
> هو ما منه خوف بإذن الله انما نحاول اخذه باقل ستوب  
> والله الموفق

   اعذرنى فانة اول يوم لايف لى بالفوركس : )

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم  طول ما هو تحت 1.4975 مايخوف  ونتوقع الارتداد والنزول بإذن الله لاهدافه  مجرد يصعد فوق 1.4975 اخذ الحذر والله اعلم احتمال يصعد 1.5050 تقريبا   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اعذرنى فانة اول يوم لايف لى بالفوركس : )

 ابشر بخدمتك ولا تخاف الله معنا  
المهم عقدك صغير لاتخاف لو يصعد مجرد يتاكد صعود سابلغ بالاغلاق  
المهم لا ترهق حسابك اذا حسابك لا يتحمل بامكانك غلقها باقل الخسائر وبشر بتوفيق الله تعوضها دبل خسارتك
موفق اخي بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك وجعل الله ماتقوم به في موازين حسناتك

 جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> اخي لا تستعجل ما قلنا احتمال يصعد للـ 1.3390 تقريبا ولا زال الامل بالصعود وارد والله اعلم 
> فواااااااااات ربح ولاخسارة  
> هو ما منه خوف بإذن الله انما نحاول اخذه باقل ستوب  
> والله الموفق

 ابو مروان 
واضح اننا محتاجين توصية مغلفة لهذا الزوج لانه فعلا حيرنا الفترة السابقة  و انا لا اتاجر الا على هذا الزوج وقد خسرت 270  دولار منذ اسبوعين او ثلاثة مش متذكر  و خلال كل هذا الوقت كل الذى تمكنت منه هو استرداد خسائرىدون ان اضيف اى ارباح 
و اريد مساعدتك للانتقام من هذا الزوج

----------


## محمود1

ابو مروان العزيز   يتوقع ان يكون الارتداد محصور عند 1.5080  وبالزيادة عند 1.5220  فقط لاغير

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ان شاء الله هناكل الكيبل واليورو دولار اكل الاسبوع الجاى واليوم وغدا ان شاء الله

----------


## solo90515

شكرا اخي الجميل اعتقد اني سابقى على البيع حتى تنزل توصيتك بخصوصه وجزاك الله كل خير يا اخي

----------


## solo90515

الحين شفت توصيتك يا اخي عالكيبل وان شاء الله ينزل للهاوية
جزاك الله الخير

----------


## solo90515

:Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Icon26:  

> الكيبل والله اعلم  طول ما هو تحت 1.4975 مايخوف ونتوقع الارتداد والنزول بإذن الله لاهدافه  مجرد يصعد فوق 1.4975 اخذ الحذر والله اعلم احتمال يصعد 1.5050 تقريبا    والله الموفق

----------


## ehabsam

> ابشر بخدمتك ولا تخاف الله معنا  
> المهم عقدك صغير لاتخاف لو يصعد مجرد يتاكد صعود سابلغ بالاغلاق  
> المهم لا ترهق حسابك اذا حسابك لا يتحمل بامكانك غلقها باقل الخسائر وبشر بتوفيق الله تعوضها دبل خسارتك
> موفق اخي بإذن الله

   اتاجر ب10% من راس مالى ما رايك بان يكون اول هدف للهبوط 1.3330 اى 20 بيب ما رايك هل انتظر علما باننى لم اضع استوب لوز

----------


## Abo ADAM

Mabrook ya Shabab, Alf Mabrook

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان 
> واضح اننا محتاجين توصية مغلفة لهذا الزوج لانه فعلا حيرنا الفترة السابقة و انا لا اتاجر الا على هذا الزوج وقد خسرت 270 دولار منذ اسبوعين او ثلاثة مش متذكر و خلال كل هذا الوقت كل الذى تمكنت منه هو استرداد خسائرىدون ان اضيف اى ارباح 
> و اريد مساعدتك للانتقام من هذا الزوج

 الصبر جميل 
بإذن الله سنجني الكثير منهم

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان العزيز   يتوقع ان يكون الارتداد محصور عند 1.5080 وبالزيادة عند 1.5220 فقط لاغير

 بصراحه صعب الحكم الان على فرضا 1.5220 بصراحه مجازفه الكلام بها الان 
الاسباب والله اعلم 
في حال اخترق 1.5010 متوقع يصعد بإذن الله 1.5050 احتمال تزيد بعض الشي ممكن 
وهي تمثل تصحيح 50% وتمثل موجه دافعه صغيره بعد الاختراق لل 5010 تقريبا 
اعلى من ذلك تحتاج تولد موجات اخرى وحتى اللحظة والله اعلم غير واضح ذلك 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اتاجر ب10% من راس مالى ما رايك بان يكون اول هدف للهبوط 1.3330 اى 20 بيب ما رايك هل انتظر علما باننى لم اضع استوب لوز

 اخي لا اعرف بالنسب انما اتوقع عقدك كبير 10% ولا غلطان 
بصراحه لا اعرف بالنسب

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
ها اليورو يقترب من الـ 100 نقطة ربح 
المهم من داخل شراء على اليورو كما بالتوصية عليه من 1.2287 
يراقب التالي 1.3390 لل 1.3400 
اذا ارتد منها يغلق الشراء بعد تاكد وعدم استعجال  
في حال واصل بعدها خليكم به حتى نتاكد من ارتداد له ونغلق الشراء  
ومبرررررروك لمن دخل به

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اليورو ين يواصل الصعود ويصل الان الى  123.02 
اظاهر انه ناوى يكمل فوق شوية بيطلع مع اليورو دولار

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين يواصل الصعود ويصل الان الى 123.02 
> اظاهر انه ناوى يكمل فوق شوية بيطلع مع اليورو دولار

 هو تقريبا عنده هدف الان 123.35 تقريبا واليورو دولار 1.3390 تقريبا   اتوقع نهاية صعودهم والله اعلم المهم لايسحبو الكيبل والمجنون معهم  حتى اللحظة والله اعلم الامور ماشية تمام للكيبل والمجنون واليورو   بس يصل اليور لهدفه اذا بيصعد له 1.3390 او قريب منه الله اعلم ولايسحب الكيبل معه كذا ممتاز والله اعلم  المهم الكيبل والمجنون حتى اللحظة بمناطق ارتداد والله اعلم كما ذكرت بالتوصية عليهم ولكن يفضل الانتظار حتى نتاكد من اليورو فيكون الارتداد جماعي والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ساتكلم عن المجنون للجميع   هو بحيرنا بعض الشي ولكن بإذن الله نتوفق به  ساضع الاهداف الاقرب بالقرب صعب الحكم عليه 100% الان لان نقطة الفصل بعيدة  هدفه والله اعلم 136.30 تقريبا واحتمال 136 وكسر 135.74 احتمال بيواصل وكسر 135.10 او 135 عليه السلام والله اعلم  فانا محاصره بإذن الله لن يفلت بتوفيق الله منا   بإذن الله بنطلع بربح منه نازل ولا صاعد بالنهاية   المهم تحت 138.60 للنزووووول والله اعلم وهي الستوب الرئيسي ونقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول  اختراق 138.60 ولو بنقطة واحده شراءءءءءءءءءءء  لو لا قدر الله ضرب الستوب الحالي 137.14 نحاول اقتناصه من فوق من اقرب نقطة للــ 138.60 او 138  ومن يرغب البيع بعقد مجزء بوضع الستوب 138.60 بشرط عقد صغير لايؤثر على الحساب ممكن واكرر عقد صغير مجزءءءءء الحسابات حساباتكم انا مو خسران شي انا بجتهد والتوفيق من الله  وثقو تمام الثقة من يسمع النصيحة بإذن الله بيطلع بربح ولو عكس السعر   نبي نرووح معه ولو للمريخ قولو يارب انا اليوم مركز عليه بامانه   وللمعلومية هو محاصر من فترة بمنطقة ضيقة بحركة السعر وبالغالب معودنا بالحالات هذه انفجار بالسعر بإذن الله والله اعلم يافوق ياتحت والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   للمشاهدة والله الموفق  نقطة البيع  138 وصل لها بالتمام والكمال   من دخل به يضع الستوب 138.10 او 138  ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب ولو 10 نقاط   وساحاول متابعته حتى نتاكد من الارتداد 100% بإذن الله والله الموفق

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم جميعا 
كيفك استاذي الغالي للاسف ماكنت متابع يظهر الكيبل رح يغلبنا معاه هو ارتد من 4911 وهبط بس لما وصل لمستوى تصحيح 61.8 على اليومي حلق عاليا 
بس لم يخترق 5010 وانا اكتب اراه يهبط بشكل ملحوظ ارجو  من الله ان يكون اكتفى لاني بايع من تحت 
ياريت نظرتك الحالية ياجميل وهل هناك فرصة تعزيز الان

----------


## أبو محمد.

كم الاستوب لشراء الباوند دولار

----------


## aljameel

اليوم انا خسرتكم تقريبا 40 نقطة بالمجنون على دفعتين بيع وشراء  والان الحمد لله معكم ربح 50 نقطة   صافية لبن بيني وبينكم اوكي حقكم اخذتووووووووووووووه بتوفيق الله  بس ضميري بيقول لا تزعلهم عطهم حقهم دبل وتربل واذا ممكن *10   وانا اقول يارب كل واحد بيطلع بربح الف نقطة بس الصبر جميل لمن يصبر  ومن لم يصبر حقه معه   موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم جميعا 
> كيفك استاذي الغالي للاسف ماكنت متابع يظهر الكيبل رح يغلبنا معاه هو ارتد من 4911 وهبط بس لما وصل لمستوى تصحيح 61.8 على اليومي حلق عاليا 
> بس لم يخترق 5010 وانا اكتب اراه يهبط بشكل ملحوظ ارجو من الله ان يكون اكتفى لاني بايع من تحت 
> ياريت نظرتك الحالية ياجميل وهل هناك فرصة تعزيز الان

 لا تستعجل رجاء مره اخرى فوات ربح ولاخسارة 
وبإذن الله بيسعدك الصبر جميل مجرد يتاكد الارتداد والنزول سابلغ به وحتى اللحظة نحن بمنطقة الارتداد كما ذكرت قبل قليل

----------


## aljameel

> كم الاستوب لشراء الباوند دولار

 ياحلبي انت وين والحب فين

----------


## صاحب هدف

المجنووووووون 
فلت مني هههههه
مبروووووك لمن دخل به معه مايقارب الـ 50 نقطة والى الهاوية ان شاء الله

----------


## صاحب هدف

استاذي نسيت اسالك عن اليورو استرالي انا لسه ما اغلقت رايك اغلقوا ولا ممكن يطلع تاني معلش غلبتك معايا اليومين دول

----------


## صاحب هدف

الحمد لله 
دبحوك يالكيبل

----------


## heidar elselehdar

ابو مروان
تكاثروا عليك الاخوة ربنا يصبرك علينا و يجازيك كل الخير ويشفيك من الام الدسك  اللهم امين
قلبى معك يا أخى

----------


## aljameel

يا اخوان ماهو علم امتلكه لوحدي كل شي واضح للكيبل  ساتكلم عنه بالشكل الحالي حتى لايلؤمني احد اي عمله خيارات الصعود والنزول وارد فصعب الجزم باحدهم انما نستدل بالمعطيات التي امامنا ونجتهد باتجاهه  انا من بداية الاسبوع قبل افتتاح الاسبوع ذكرت افتتاح اسبوعي تحت 1.5050 نتوقع النزول  وذكرت بان الكيبل كان عامل نموذج دبل بوتوم كصعود ولكن للاسف اغلق تحت خط ترند القيعان لدبل بوتوم وهذا يدعم النزول وارفقت شارت للدبل بوتوم  الان والله اعلم لو اخترق الترندالسفلي وهو يمثل تقريبا 1.5010 اما مه االمقاومه الاسبوعي الذي افتتاح الاسبوع تحتها طبعا بيختلف بعض النقاط احتمال يزيد بعض الشي بكم نقطة عن 1.5050   اوكي السابق   الان الشارت الحالي الترند السفلي باللون الازرق اختراق او اغلاق يوم فوقه وهو تقريبا 1.5010   فاحتمال الصعود 1.5050 واحتمال ويرتد نزول واحتمال يواصل صعود للترند العلوي باللون الاصفر وتقريبا يمثل 1.5230 فالامرين كلاهما وارد  فصعب الجزم بالصعود حتى اللحظة المعطيات نزول ولو صعد للـ 1.5050 او اعلى بقليل منها متوقع النزول  طبعا امور كثيرة بتعدم النزول كالموجي والرقمي وغيره من المؤاشرات والله اعلم  وبما انه تحت 1.5010 نتوقع النزول فانا وضعتها ستوب على هذا الاساس وذكرت النقطة 1.5050 في حال اخترقها   كتبتها لاني ارى موجه بالمنتدى بتقول صاعد للـ 1.5220 انا كنسبة وتناسب  اعطى النزول 80% و 20 صعود  والخيار لكم ها انا وضعتكم امام التصور الحالي للكيبل وللاستفادة من ماذكرته في حال  يفيدكم والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

جزااااااااااااك الله خيراااااااااااااا

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان
> تكاثروا عليك الاخوة ربنا يصبرك علينا و يجازيك كل الخير ويشفيك من الام الدسك اللهم امين
> قلبى معك يا أخى

 جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك والله لايوريك مكروه

----------


## هيفاءالرياض

اخي الجميل ما رائيك في  audjby ماخذته بيع وخسرانه كثير  تتوقع يرجع ينزل ثاني وايضا الدولار ين  اخذته بيع وخسرانه فيه كثير فوق 150 نقطه

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل ما رائيك في audjby ماخذته بيع وخسرانه كثير تتوقع يرجع ينزل ثاني وايضا الدولار ين اخذته بيع وخسرانه فيه كثير فوق 150 نقطه

 تحت 85او 85.50 نتوقع النزول له 
غالبا قروب الين صعودهم ونزولهم مع بعضهما والله اعلم  
فراقبي المجنون مالم يخترق 138.60 فنتوقع قروب الين نازلين اخترق 138.60 نتوقع صعود قروب الين طبعا بما فيهم الاسترالي ين 
والله يعينك عليه بيغلبك شوي وذكريني في حال نزل لو تاكد نزوله سابلغك به 
والله يبعد عنك الخسارة

----------


## صاحب هدف

> استاذي نسيت اسالك عن اليورو استرالي انا لسه ما اغلقت رايك اغلقوا ولا ممكن يطلع تاني معلش غلبتك معايا اليومين دول

 والله بعرف اني اثقلت عليك بس مالناش غيرك ياجميل

----------


## محمود1

بالنسبة للسؤال عن الاسترالي ين  = الكندي ين لديه مقاومة اسبوعية عند 90.65    هل سوف يكسرها ويصعد بها الى 95.00  ام انو راح يصمد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ابو مروان هو الين متعلق بالنفط واتوقع انوا النفط داعم الين في صعوده   سؤال اساسي لو عندك فكرة   اليس العلاقة عكسية بينهما ؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> والله بعرف اني اثقلت عليك بس مالناش غيرك ياجميل

  
اليورو استرالي والله اعلم بمناطق ارتداد وكما ذكرت بالتوصية بإذن الله فيه 2000 نقطة صعود ونزول 
المشكله كلما عمل قاع اتوقع نهاية النزول يرجع يعمل قاع جديد بفارق بسيط من النقاط 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بالنسبة للسؤال عن الاسترالي ين = الكندي ين لديه مقاومة اسبوعية عند 90.65   هل سوف يكسرها ويصعد بها الى 95.00 ام انو راح يصمد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ابو مروان هو الين متعلق بالنفط واتوقع انوا النفط داعم الين في صعوده   سؤال اساسي لو عندك فكرة   اليس العلاقة عكسية بينهما ؟؟؟؟

 والله اخي محمود بالنسبة للنفط والين بصراحة لست متاكد من علاقتهما مع بعضهما لاني غير متابع للنفط 
ولكن الين بالغالب يساير العمله المرتبط معها بالاتجاه بنفس الاتجاه الا حالات اذا الدولار له تاثير عليه لوقت وينتهي والله اعلم

----------


## هيفاءالرياض

> تحت 85او 85.50 نتوقع النزول له 
> غالبا قروب الين صعودهم ونزولهم مع بعضهما والله اعلم  
> فراقبي المجنون مالم يخترق 138.60 فنتوقع قروب الين نازلين اخترق 138.60 نتوقع صعود قروب الين طبعا بما فيهم الاسترالي ين 
> والله يعينك عليه بيغلبك شوي وذكريني في حال نزل لو تاكد نزوله سابلغك به 
> والله يبعد عنك الخسارة

 اشكرك ياذووق ماقصرت

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4886  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر ومبرووووك عليكم النزول  فيه منكم من معه فوق 100 نقطة ومنكم اقل بقليل منها الحمد لله  ركزو بالكلام التالي النقطتان مهمه  الان مجرد يكسر 1.4862 بإذن الله نطمئن من الصعود ونقول باي باي يالصعود والله اعلم  مالم تكسر فنحن مهددون بالصعود والله اعلم  اغلاق اليوم الساعة الثانية ليلا بتوقيت السعودية  تحت 1.4850 لنطمئن اكثر 1.4840  المجال مفتوح للكيبل بالنزول للنقاط التاليه  1.4700\1.4600\1.4500\1.4350\1.4200 واحتمال 1.4000 حتى اللحظة هذا ما اراه والله اعلم   المهم الان تقديم الستوب مع كل نزول   والله يكتب لنا ولكم اتوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## صاحب هدف

ياسلام عليك استاذي كنت جاي اسئلك عن الوضع الحالي لقيتك سابقني 
استاذي والله

----------


## aljameel

الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5940  المهم تحت 1.6000 او ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم المهم تحت 1.6000  متوقع والله اعلم 350 للـ 500 نقطة بإذن الله قابلة للزيادة او قناعتكم   المهم راقبووووووه ولا للاستعجال   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## karimahmed422

GBP CHF
شراء ام بيع

----------


## aljameel

> GBP CHF
> شراء ام بيع

 تحت ياحلووو اكيد بيع

----------


## صاحب هدف

يالله من اين تاتي يابو مروان بهذه النقاط 
سجل 62 وارتد 
عايزين درس على السريع بالويك اند بعد اذنك

----------


## karimahmed422

> تحت ياحلووو اكيد بيع

 بس السعر الان 1.5910
هل التوصية مازالت مفعلة

----------


## aljameel

يالكيبل تبي تكسر 1.4862 غصب عنك مو بكيفك حارق اعصابنا ليه 
بإذن الله يكسرها

----------


## aljameel

> يالله من اين تاتي يابو مروان بهذه النقاط 
> سجل 62 وارتد 
> عايزين درس على السريع بالويك اند بعد اذنك

 توفيق من الله وتجي صدفه مو شطاره مني

----------


## aljameel

> بس السعر الان 1.5910
> هل التوصية مازالت مفعلة

 اخي نزل ايش اساوي وانا بكتب التوصية كان سعره 1.5940 
والله كلما لقيت نفسي فاضي بدور على فرصة اضعها لكم 
لو منتبه له لككان بعناه من فوق  
اذا صعد حاول تلتقطه وتبيعه واذا نزل لا حول ولا قوة اما تضع لك ستوب صغير او الستوب نفسه 
والله الموفق

----------


## alsabry

> يالكيبل تبي تكسر 1.4862 غصب عنك مو بكيفك حارق اعصابنا ليه 
> بإذن الله يكسرها

   طول بالك يا زعيم نازل نازل باذن الرحمن   :Asvc:

----------


## aljameel

اليورو والله اعلم مصر الا يصعد لنقطة التصحيح 1.3390 تقريبا واحتمال ماني متاكد منها 1.3430 تقريبا 
وبياخر الكيبل حتى اليورو ينتهي من تصحيحه والله اعلم 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> طول بالك يا زعيم نازل نازل باذن الرحمن

 ياعم انت الزعيم 2006 
نحن نيوووووووو 
بإذن الله نازل الصبر جميل هو لابد من حرق الاعصاب

----------


## alsabry

> ياعم انت الزعيم 2006 
> نحن نيوووووووو 
> بإذن الله نازل الصبر جميل هو لابد من حرق الاعصاب

   انت الخير والبركة  :Asvc:   لابد من حرق الاعصاب وانا اخوك الدراهم ما تحصل بالساهل   لازم يحرقون اعصابنا وربك المستعان  :Good:

----------


## صاحب هدف

اظن ان الكيبل يحاول اقناعنا بالشراء 
بس بعيدة عنه والجميل معانا 
الله يديمك لنا يابو مروان وحضر حالك بالويك اند على كم سؤال غليظ من اخوك الصغير

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 137.47  مراقبة النقطتان التاليه 137.05 تقريبا و النقطة 136.65  اما يرتد من احدهم او يواصل نزول والله اعلم  في حال ناوي الصعود سيرتد من احدهم لايعني الارتداد صعود انما لابد من ذكرهم تحسباً لاي شي اوكي  وحتى اللحظة النزول هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم   المهم تحت الهاي الحالي للنزول والله اعلم انما نتخطى النقطتان بإذن الله بيواصل وكسر 135 للهاوية والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله   انا ما اخوفكم انما نحسب لكل شي حساب

----------


## aljameel

> اظن ان الكيبل يحاول اقناعنا بالشراء 
> بس بعيدة عنه والجميل معانا 
> الله يديمك لنا يابو مروان وحضر حالك بالويك اند على كم سؤال غليظ من اخوك الصغير

 ذكرتني قبل قليل كنت بقولك انتبه لليورو استرالي احتمال يصعد 
وكان سعره يتراوح عند 620 نازل صاعد 
بقولك اما تضع الستوب 607 او 620 
المهم انا ذكرت النقطتان اذا خائف منه اتوقع فوق احدهم بيواصل صعود والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## هيفاءالرياض

ياجميل وش اخبار ازواج الين طمنا

----------


## aljameel

> ياجميل وش اخبار ازواج الين طمنا

 حتى اللحظة والله اعلم النزول هو سيد الموقف 
الله كريم الصبر جميل

----------


## صاحب هدف

> يالكيبل تبي تكسر 1.4862 غصب عنك مو بكيفك حارق اعصابنا ليه 
> بإذن الله يكسرها

 الكيبل نفذ اوامرك يا استاذي  
بقي 4953
و ايضا 4780 
ان شاء الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> الكيبل نفذ اوامرك يا استاذي  
> بقي 4953
> و ايضا 4780 
> ان شاء الله

 قصدك بقى 4853 و 4780  ياااااااااااااااااارب يكسرهم ويطير لتحت  :Hands:

----------


## أبو جوان

تقوم بجهود جبارة لخدمة اخوتك
بارك الله بك أخ وأستاذ أبو مروان وربنا يسجلها في ميزان حسناتك
أتمنى لك الشفاء العاجل
ممكن الدولار ين عزيزي أبو مروان عندي بيع من 92.40 ، استناه ولا أسكر ؟؟؟

----------


## lionofegypt2020

حبيبى يا ابو مروااااااااااااااااان  الف مبرووووووووووك الكيبل كسر النقطة 1.4850  نزلةةةة حلوووة فى ثواااانى فى الكيبل الله اكبرررر  مبرووووووووووووووووك الارباااااااااااااااااااااااح  ربنا يباركلك يااااااااااااااارب ويكرمك احلى كرم على كل مكسب

----------


## صاحب هدف

> قصدك بقى 4853 و 4780  ياااااااااااااااااارب يكسرهم ويطير لتحت

 هههههههه 
معلش بتصير باحسن العائلات 
الله يسمع منك ويارب يكون بكره رالي لتحت متل الجمعة الماضية 
عايزين نتجوز ههههههه
تحياتي

----------


## ehsan_cs

مسا الخير 
يعطيك العافية ابو مروووان 
ع الطرح الرائع بالنسبه للباوند 
وعقبال المجنون  يلحقه 
بالنجاح للجميع

----------


## osha_ahmed

اخى العزيز الجميل  
ماهو هدف اليورو دولار بعد ما ارتد من  385؟؟ 
ارجو ان تقولنا اهدافه  بالتدريج 
جزاك الله خيرا استاذى العزيز

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم جميعا
أسف اخواني على الانقطاع لاني نمت الحمد لله نمنا 3 ساعات ممتازه جدا 
ناويكم على نيه اليوم وغدا بإذن الله 
المايدبل حسابه اسن له يريح ويرتاح طبعا بالعقل  
بأمانه اليوم وعدتكم باناكون متابع معكم ووفيت معكم وادخلتكم من نقاط فوق الممتاز الحمد لله
وهذا بفضل ربي وتوفيقه 
بالنهاية لا اتعب على سدى اريد اسمع غدا الكل بيقول دبلت حسابي وإن شاء الله ما اقصر معكم بقدر المستطاع وبما اعرف والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا 
قولو يارب 
وساتبع معكم حتى الاغلاق يتخللها غفوات من النوم المهم ماهو بوقت الذروة 
الشرط الاول المتابعه والسهر كما انا بارهق نفسي لاجل اسعادكم ولا ارغب الابدعوة بضهر غيب جزاكم الله خير 
العقد مقبول جدا ومجزء كما بذكر سابقا  
انا رجل لا أؤمن بضرب ستوبات او غيره اتكلم بالواقع فمن يرغب يركب الباص يتحمل الشروط 
المرونه بالتعامل مع المعطيات التي اذكرها وذكرتها اليوم وامس  
بما اني مربحكم اليوم وامس  بدلل عليكم لمصلحتكم  
انا مسؤال عن اي توصية اكتبها فالدخول مع التوصية وعدم اللالحاق بها اوكي 
والحمد لله لم يخسر معي احد منكم نادرا جدا 1% وعلى طول ابحث عن تعويضكم بتوفيق الله  والعوض من الله وحده والحمد لله لم اتذكر تركت لكم خسارة عندي صحيح 
شوفو انا رايق وحاب اساعدكم فمن يرغب اهلا وسهلا به ولا يدخل الا بقناعة تامه رجاء خاص جداُ 
يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع 
واخير الصبر جميل

----------


## arba7i

بالتوفيق   
ومتى سيكون موعد التوصية اخي الكريم

----------


## shammaj

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كلام جميل من انسان خلوق  كلامك عين العقل يا ابومروان 
انا من المتابعين ولكن بصمت وانت من  المحللين الممتازين فى هذا المنتدى 
لك منا الثناء والدعاء ان شاءالله

----------


## heidar elselehdar

ابو مروان
بما انك نامت و مرتاح اذا اسمح لى ازعجك بمشاكلى الخاصة
لقد دخلت بيعا على اليورو دولار من 3385 و خرجت بربح 50 دولار و الحمد لله و لكنى طمعت عندما كسر الو بتاع اليوم و بعت مرة اخرى من 3286 و مش عارف اذا كنت اخطاءت هذه المرة و اريد النصيحة هل احاول الخروج ام اصبر

----------


## Angel2010

مسالأنوووووووووووار والله يخليلنا أياك أخووووي أبوو مرووووان -  وانا الحمد لله مبسوووط انك بينا والله يعطيك الخير كله ويبعد عنك الشر كله  
اخووك ارحيم

----------


## aljameel

ساتكلم بالاول عن الاهداف الاساسيه  
دائما انا اضع الاتجاه العام واهدافه الرئيسيه والحمد لله لم يخني هدف بتوفيق الله  
القصد الهدف الاساي مهم مهما عكس السعر منالم اكتب نقطة بتلغى الهدف فيعتبر الهدف قائم 
ساضرب لكم مثل الكيبل ذكرت هدفه بإذن الله 1.4500 هل غيرت راى عن الهدف لم اغير مجرد ارى غير ذلك اذكر  
اليورو ذكرت هدفه بإذن الله 1.3300 و قابل للزيادة لهدف 1.3100 
من متى وانا ذاكر الاهداف 
اخرى الدولار فرنك من كم شهر وانا ذاكر هدفه بإذن الله 1.1000 واذكر مالم يكسر 1.0506 فهو للهدف بإذن الله من التوصية عليه تذكروها من مايقارب 3 شهور اقل اكثر لا اعلم ولا زلت اقول هدفه 1.1000 فوق 1.0506 والله اعل 
الدولار ين من كم وانا اذكر اهدافه واقول فوق 88 اهدافه بإذن الله 93.50 و 96.50
صحيح بيطلع الروح ولكن بالنهاية يذهب لهدفه  
اوصلت فكرة الاهداف الرئيسيه لانها هي مربط الفرس  
لان لو استغليتم فرضا معلومة الدولار فرنك لوحده بالرغم ذكرت مائة مرة الستوب والهدف
لجنيتم مئات النقاط بل الاف النقاط من التوصية

----------


## osha_ahmed

> اخى العزيز الجميل  
> ماهو هدف اليورو دولار بعد ما ارتد من 385؟؟ 
> ارجو ان تقولنا اهدافه بالتدريج 
> جزاك الله خيرا استاذى العزيز

  
بانتظار الرد ...والف شكر مقدما على مجهودك

----------


## أبو جوان

لك كل الشكر والثناء أخي أبو مروان
بارك الله بيك
ومعاك وأتمنى تقبلوني معاكم بهذه الرحلة الميمونة باذن الله
ولك منا دعوة كبيرة  :Regular Smile: 
أخوي الجميل عندي بيع دولار ين على 92.40 واراه عاكس معاي .... اش رايك ... اسكرو ولا اخليه ؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان
> بما انك نامت و مرتاح اذا اسمح لى ازعجك بمشاكلى الخاصة
> لقد دخلت بيعا على اليورو دولار من 3385 و خرجت بربح 50 دولار و الحمد لله و لكنى طمعت عندما كسر الو بتاع اليوم و بعت مرة اخرى من 3286 و مش عارف اذا كنت اخطاءت هذه المرة و اريد النصيحة هل احاول الخروج ام اصبر

 ماشاء الله عليك لاقطة من فم الاسد 385 وتضيع الفرصه الله يهديك 
لاتخاف نازل بإذن الله ولو صعد بعض الشي عادي والله اعلم

----------


## أبو محمد.

السلام عليكم اخي ابو مروان 
لماذا لاتضع توصيات بهدف واستوب حتى تكون واضحة اكثر من الشرح ولك خالص الشكر

----------


## الجسور

> السلام عليكم جميعا
> أسف اخواني على الانقطاع لاني نمت الحمد لله نمنا 3 ساعات ممتازه جدا 
> ناويكم على نيه اليوم وغدا بإذن الله 
> المايدبل حسابه اسن له يريح ويرتاح طبعا بالعقل  
> بأمانه اليوم وعدتكم باناكون متابع معكم ووفيت معكم وادخلتكم من نقاط فوق الممتاز الحمد لله
> وهذا بفضل ربي وتوفيقه 
> بالنهاية لا اتعب على سدى اريد اسمع غدا الكل بيقول دبلت حسابي وإن شاء الله ما اقصر معكم بقدر المستطاع وبما اعرف والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا 
> قولو يارب 
> وساتبع معكم حتى الاغلاق يتخللها غفوات من النوم المهم ماهو بوقت الذروة 
> ...

  
السلام عليكم 
استاذنا الكريم 
بما انك رايق وحابب تساعدنه اليوم فما هي رؤيتك للباوند واليورو ليوم غد الجمعه هل سيستمر نزيف الهبوط ام هنالك صعود تصحيحي والى اين الصعود التصحيحي 
ومن جانب اخر يا ريت نظرتك للاسبوع القادم للزوجين المذكورين 
شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## heidar elselehdar

الله يطمئنك يا غالى 
يعنى تنصحنى بالصبر على الصفقة الجديدة وعدم الخروج
و اذا كانت هذه هى نصيحتك اين اضع الاستوب الجيد لانى  محتار فيه

----------


## aljameel

> لك كل الشكر والثناء أخي أبو مروان
> بارك الله بيك
> ومعاك وأتمنى تقبلوني معاكم بهذه الرحلة الميمونة باذن الله
> ولك منا دعوة كبيرة 
> أخوي الجميل عندي بيع دولار ين على 92.40 واراه عاكس معاي .... اش رايك ... اسكرو ولا اخليه ؟؟؟

 هلا حياك الله بين اخوتك 
الدولار ين ساتكلم به بشكل عام وخاص 
العام بيقول هدفه بإذن الله 96.50 باختراق الهاي 93.50
متى يذهب للهدف الله اعلم بيطلع الروح حتى يصل بإذن الله 
الان فوق 92.50 متوقع يصعد ولا يخترق الهاي نزل تحتها متوقع ينزل بإذن الله 91.65 تقريبا تزيد تنقص ومنها يرتد صعود بإذن الله 
واحتمال يصحح ابعد 91.65 ولكن لا اتوقع اقل من 91 ولست متاكد من 91 اوكي 
المهم تحت 93.50 التصحيح لابد منه والله اعلم ليواصل صعود 
هذا الكلام ياخذ وقت بيوم او ايام  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي ابو مروان 
> لماذا لاتضع توصيات بهدف واستوب حتى تكون واضحة اكثر من الشرح ولك خالص الشكر

  

> السلام عليكم 
> استاذنا الكريم 
> بما انك رايق وحابب تساعدنه اليوم فما هي رؤيتك للباوند واليورو ليوم غد الجمعه هل سيستمر نزيف الهبوط ام هنالك صعود تصحيحي والى اين الصعود التصحيحي 
> ومن جانب اخر يا ريت نظرتك للاسبوع القادم للزوجين المذكورين 
> شكرا جزيلا لك

 اخواني ارجعو لما ذكرته امس للكيبل  
والله لو تبحث بالانترنت بجميسع الغات لا تجد واحد بيقولك بينزل كذا ثم يصعد كذا ثم ينزل ثم يصعد 
رسم كروكي له 
واليوم ذكرت لكم بيع من 1.4970 والستوب 1.5010 
وذكرت الاهداف حتى 1.4200 
الله يهديكم

----------


## فارس نواف

> السلام عليكم جميعا
> أسف اخواني على الانقطاع لاني نمت الحمد لله نمنا 3 ساعات ممتازه جدا 
> ناويكم على نيه اليوم وغدا بإذن الله 
> المايدبل حسابه اسن له يريح ويرتاح طبعا بالعقل  
> بأمانه اليوم وعدتكم باناكون متابع معكم ووفيت معكم وادخلتكم من نقاط فوق الممتاز الحمد لله
> وهذا بفضل ربي وتوفيقه 
> بالنهاية لا اتعب على سدى اريد اسمع غدا الكل بيقول دبلت حسابي وإن شاء الله ما اقصر معكم بقدر المستطاع وبما اعرف والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا 
> قولو يارب 
> وساتبع معكم حتى الاغلاق يتخللها غفوات من النوم المهم ماهو بوقت الذروة 
> ...

  
السلام عليكم
الله يعطيك العافيه  ويرحم والديك امين
تستاهل كل خير :015:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> الله يطمئنك يا غالى 
> يعنى تنصحنى بالصبر على الصفقة الجديدة وعدم الخروج
> و اذا كانت هذه هى نصيحتك اين اضع الاستوب الجيد لانى محتار فيه

 الان ذكرت عدم اللحاق بالتوصية من ضمن الشروط فانت تضعني بموقف حرج انا لا اعرف كيف حسابك هل يتحمل ام لا  
الشي الوحيد الذي اعرفه اني ذكرت نقطة التصحيح والحمد لله صعد بفارق 4 نقاط عنها  
الستوب هو الهاي اليوم

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> الان ذكرت عدم اللحاق بالتوصية من ضمن الشروط فانت تضعني بموقف حرج انا لا اعرف كيف حسابك هل يتحمل ام لا  
> الشي الوحيد الذي اعرفه اني ذكرت نقطة التصحيح والحمد لله صعد بفارق 4 نقاط عنها  
> الستوب هو الهاي اليوم

  انا حسابى به 11000 دولار و داخل بعقد النقطة بدولار واحد يعنى 200 نقطة خسارة تساوى اقل من 2% الحساب 
و فى نفس الوقت اذا تنصح بالخروج انا ممكن احاول ان اخرج على نقطة دخولى فما راءيك

----------


## dany123456

mr jameel what about gbpjpy thanks :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0719  الان راقبو الدولار فرنك مالم يكسر 1.0670 وهي الستوب للشراء فهو صاعد بإذن الله   راقبوه ومحاولة اقتناصة من اقرب نقطة للستوب   الهدف القريب 1.0780 بإذن الله  ومن يرغب بالبقاء به مجرد يصعد يرفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول وتركها  اهدافه ابعد متوقع والله اعلم بيذهب للـ 1.0900 او قريب منها وسنراقبه سويا بإذن الله  او قناعتكم  والله الموفق  المهم لا للاستعجال يفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الله اكبر يا ابو مروان 
واحنا سهرانين معاك للصبح ومعاك للاهداف
وان شاء الله نقولك
 دبلنا الحسااااااااااااااااااااااااااب باذن الرحمن

----------


## aljameel

> انا حسابى به 11000 دولار و داخل بعقد النقطة بدولار واحد يعنى 200 نقطة خسارة تساوى اقل من 2% الحساب 
> و فى نفس الوقت اذا تنصح بالخروج انا ممكن احاول ان اخرج على نقطة دخولى فما راءيك

 الله يزيدك يارب 
اخي هذا راجع لك انا المعطيات بتقول نازل والله اعلم هدف قريب بإذن الله 1.3245 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الله اكبر يا ابو مروان 
> واحنا سهرانين معاك للصبح ومعاك للاهداف
> وان شاء الله نقولك
> دبلنا الحسااااااااااااااااااااااااااب باذن الرحمن

 بإذن الله وتوفيقه

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> الله يزيدك يارب 
> اخي هذا راجع لك انا المعطيات بتقول نازل والله اعلم هدف قريب بإذن الله 1.3245 
> والله الموفق

 يا اخى انت راجل محترم جدا و انا احبك فى الله
خلاص  اذا الاستوب 10 نقاط اعلى من هاى اليوم و الهدف 3255  و ربنا يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## أبو محمد.

كم ممكن يصحح الباوند للاعلى حتى نبيعة والاستوب معروف5010

----------


## aljameel

> الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5940  المهم تحت 1.6000 او ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم المهم تحت 1.6000  متوقع والله اعلم 350 للـ 500 نقطة بإذن الله قابلة للزيادة او قناعتكم   المهم راقبووووووه ولا للاستعجال    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 طبعا هذه احد التوصيات لليلة بإذن الله  واحد الاخوان سال بيقول نزل لل 910 فرديت عليه راقبه وحاول التقاطه بيع فيى حال صعد  والحمد رجع مره اخرى وصعد لل 1.5933 وارتد مرة اخرى للسعر الحالي  اعطى فرصة مرة اخرى لا احد يقول لم ادخل   والله الموفق

----------


## ehsan_cs

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0719  الان راقبو الدولار فرنك مالم يكسر 1.0670 وهي الستوب للشراء فهو صاعد بإذن الله   راقبوه ومحاولة اقتناصة من اقرب نقطة للستوب   الهدف القريب 1.0780 بإذن الله  ومن يرغب بالبقاء به مجرد يصعد يرفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول وتركها  اهدافه ابعد متوقع والله اعلم بيذهب للـ 1.0900 او قريب منها وسنراقبه سويا بإذن الله  او قناعتكم  والله الموفق  المهم لا للاستعجال يفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب

 الله يجزاك الف خير ياغالى

----------


## aljameel

> كم ممكن يصحح الباوند للاعلى حتى نبيعة والاستوب معروف5010

 ياحلبي الله يهديك ستوب 200 نقطة فلوسك كثيرة  المهم الكيبل مالم يكسر 1.4781 متوقع يصعد للتصحيح   وساذكره النقاط بإذن الله  كسر 781 امامه والله اعلم 750 تقريبا سنراقب ونحكم عليه  وساتابعه اول باول بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

انتم لا تركزو على النقاط الصغيرة بالاسئله تعمل لكم توهان انتم ركزو بالنقاط الاهم الاكبر بإذن الله  مثلا نحن داخلين بيع بالكيبل من 1.4970 والحمد لله معنا مايقارب 200 نقطة  لاخوف منه احجزو ولو 50 نقطة بتقديم الستوب فكرو بالنقاط الاكبر  فكرو بغيره وهكذا

----------


## أبو جوان

> هلا حياك الله بين اخوتك 
> الدولار ين ساتكلم به بشكل عام وخاص 
> العام بيقول هدفه بإذن الله 96.50 باختراق الهاي 93.50
> متى يذهب للهدف الله اعلم بيطلع الروح حتى يصل بإذن الله 
> الان فوق 92.50 متوقع يصعد ولا يخترق الهاي نزل تحتها متوقع ينزل بإذن الله 91.65 تقريبا تزيد تنقص ومنها يرتد صعود بإذن الله 
> واحتمال يصحح ابعد 91.65 ولكن لا اتوقع اقل من 91 ولست متاكد من 91 اوكي
>  المهم تحت 93.50 التصحيح لابد منه والله اعلم ليواصل صعود 
> هذا الكلام ياخذ وقت بيوم او ايام  
> والله الموفق

 بارك الله بك أخوي الجميل
ومشكور  :Asvc:

----------


## dany123456

أخي ماذا عن مجنون شكراً

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اليورو دولار والكيبل لو جديدة الان 
اليورو دولار وصل الى 1.3269

----------


## aljameel

المجنون معنا من 138 وممكن اخرين من الهاي  لاني ذاكر حتى من اقرب نقطة للـ 138.60 بيع لوصعد   وكررت اكثر من مرة نبي نركز عليه لانه والله اعلم اتوقع له انفجار يافوق ياتحت ولكن حتى اللحظة النزول هو سيد الموقف  فانا وضعت لكم اكثر من ستوب طبقا لحساباتكم كل من حسب تحمل حسابه  وذكرت لكم مالم يخترق 138.60 وهي الستوب للبيع فهو للنزول  اختراق 138.60 ولو بنقطة شراء   وهو سيد الموقف المجنون لقروب الين وين مايروح هم معه والله اعلم  بالنهاية لن تطلع الا بربح بإذن الله  وها انا اقول مرة اخرى مالم يخترق 138.60 فهو للنزول طبعا حتى اللحظة النزول هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم  وسنتابعه حتى نتاكد منه ومن الارتداد بإذن الله  ساتكلم الاهداف الرئيسيه له   اهداف النزول بكسر اللو 129.50\128.50\126 بإذن الله قبلها اهداف سنذكره بالتوالي بوقتها بإذن الله  اهداف الصعود بإذن الله باختراق الهاي 139.34 الهدف 142 قابل للزيادة بإذن الله للـ 145 لان بعد 142 المجال مفتوح له  هذا العام للمجنون التفاصيل سنتابعها بالمتابعه بإذن الله  واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ به وساحاول ايجاد نقاط اخرى تتخلى التحليل العام لتساعد بمعرفة توجهه العام بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورواسترالي والله اعلم السعر الحال 1.4631  هذا الجوز والباوند فرنك اذا بيعطو مايبخلو بمئات بل الاف النقاط بإذن الله  المهم فات عليكم بالاول وفات عليكم الباوند فرنك بالرغم ب3 ايام اعطى 700 نقطة   وها انا وضعت لكم الاثنين مرة اخرى وبالذات اليورو استرالي المتوقع باي لحضه يرتد للصعود التصحيحي والله اعلم  فمن يرغب به يراقب واخذه شراء من القاع مو من القمه اوكي وعقد صغير وستوب صغير ومجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول اخاف انساه بلاقيه بالعالالي   انا موصي عليه صعود ونزول من يوم الاثنين فهو واقف بنفس المنطقة يتحرك يعمل لو جديد بنقاط 5 + - كل يوم فهذا يدل على الارتداد والله اعلم   والله اعلم جاهز للصعود بارتداد للتصحيح عند 1.5400 تقريبا ومنها والله اعلم نزول لهدف بإذن الله 1.4200  طبعا في حال لم يرتد من 1.5400 احتمال يصعد لل 1.5600 والمجال مسموح له حتى 1.5900 الله اعلم  انما نحن لو توفقنا به بالشراء وصعد مايهمنا وين مايروح معه بإذن الله وسنتابعه مع بعضنا بإذن الله  المهم هو بمناطق ارتداد راقبوه ولو نزل للـ 1.4550 تقريبا فهو للارتداد  ولكن اتوقع فوق 1.4606 لن ينزل ولست متاكد 100%  القصد لايفوت وين مايروح نبي ندخل به يضرب 10 ستوبات طبعا صغيره هدفه 20 ضعف الستوبات كامله بإذن الله  اخر مرة اتكلم به لاني تعبت وانا انوه عليه ويحتاج صبر ليس بيوم بايام  واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ربنا يسهل ياااارب

----------


## aljameel

> الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5940  المهم تحت 1.6000 او ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم المهم تحت 1.6000  متوقع والله اعلم 350 للـ 500 نقطة بإذن الله قابلة للزيادة او قناعتكم   المهم راقبووووووه ولا للاستعجال    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> طبعا هذه احد التوصيات لليلة بإذن الله   واحد الاخوان سال بيقول نزل لل 910 فرديت عليه راقبه وحاول التقاطه بيع فيى حال صعد  والحمد رجع مره اخرى وصعد لل 1.5933 وارتد مرة اخرى للسعر الحالي  اعطى فرصة مرة اخرى لا احد يقول لم ادخل    والله الموفق

    بالنسبة للباوند فرنك   الستوب انا ذكرته 1.6000 الان سنغير الستوب لنقطة الدخول الثانية  لانه في حال صعد واخترقها ممكن التقاطه كبيع من نقطة افضل بإذن الله  اوكي   لان دخولنا متاخر بعد النزول وفي حال نزل نحن معه اوكي   الستوب 1.5934  بكسر اللو السابق 1.5848 للهاوية بإذن الله   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

نقطة مهمه جدا للدولار فرنك ركزو عليها   الدولار فرنك والله اعلم لو اغلق غدا كاغلاق اسبوعي فوق 1.0900  سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.1000 والمجال مفتوح له والله اعلم 1.1300 بإذن الله   اغلاق تحت 1.0900 وافتتاح الاسبوع القادم تحت 1.0870 يدعم نزول تصحيحي   افتتاح فوق 1.0900 نتوقع مزيد من الصعود ولو نزل بعض الشي تحتها   المهم الدولار فرنك العبو فيه لعب الاسبوع القادم لو اغلق تحت او فوق  تحتها العب به مابين 900 و 505 وعن نفسي اتمنى يجلس بالمنطقة كمان ثلاث اشهر اخرى وسنه  لان اذا عرفت نقاط مفاتيح الصعود والنزول تخليك معه مثل المنشار طالع واكل نازل واكل وهكذا وتجني منه مئات والالف النقاط بإذن الله هنا الشطاره كم مؤشر تعلم به ولو ار اس اي rsi المهم ماتملكه او تعلم به استخدمه كلهم بهم فائدة بإذن الله  اكرر مرة اخرى مالم يكسر 1.0505 فهو للصعود بإذن الله لهدفه الرئيسي 1.1000 من التوصية عليه منذ مايقارب ثلاث اشهر كم مره صعد ونزل هل كسر 1.0505  هذا ماقصدت به بالسابق قبل قليل الاهم الاتجاه العام والهدف الرئيسي طبعا هنا يلغى الهدف والله اعلم كسر 1.0505  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## eslam1071980

متابع معك باذن الله وبالتوفيق

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4886   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر ومبرووووك عليكم النزول  فيه منكم من معه فوق 100 نقطة ومنكم اقل بقليل منها الحمد لله  ركزو بالكلام التالي النقطتان مهمه  الان مجرد يكسر 1.4862 بإذن الله نطمئن من الصعود ونقول باي باي يالصعود والله اعلم  مالم تكسر فنحن مهددون بالصعود والله اعلم  اغلاق اليوم الساعة الثانية ليلا بتوقيت السعودية  تحت 1.4850 لنطمئن اكثر 1.4840  المجال مفتوح للكيبل بالنزول للنقاط التاليه  1.4700\1.4600\1.4500\1.4350\1.4200 واحتمال 1.4000 حتى اللحظة هذا ما اراه والله اعلم   المهم الان تقديم الستوب مع كل نزول   والله يكتب لنا ولكم اتوفيق والرزق جميعا

   للمشاهدة والله الموفق المهم انا كتبت مشاركات كثيرة للكيبل واخرى للعملات الاخرى امس واليوم فلو اردت الرفع متعب علي واخوة بيسأل اسئله تكون الاجابة من ضمن المشاركات التي كتبتها فالرجاء من هو داخل بعمله ما يقراء الاهم مايكتب عن التوصية التي داخل بها بالبحث بالصفحات الله يعينه والحياة مشاركة انكانت التوصية او تبعاتها انا رفعت المشاركة الحالية لانها بها النقطة الاخرى مهمه والله اعلم نقطة الاغلاق والله الموفق

----------


## أبو محمد.

الاغلاق كان تحت4840 سلبي  طيب كم ممكن يصحح للاعلى تقريبا لندخل بيع

----------


## 1عبدالله

الله يعينك يابومروان جزاك الله خيرا اتمنى انك تسهر معانا الليلة والله نفسى اعوض ضرب الاستوبات اللى حصل معايا واصبح الرصيد لايتحمل الا عقد واحد بسنت وبدون اى انعاكسات ولعملة واحدة
عفا الله عنا وعنك و عن المسلمين اجمعين

----------


## aljameel

هذا شارت للمجنون رسمته اليوم صباحا 
ولم ارفقه مع التوصية الشراء 
اقصد به التعرف على نقاط القوة والضعف المجنون الشرح داخل الصورة
ليست توصية الان توصية سابقة يهمنا الشارت فقط
انا من امس واليوم صباحا وانا ذكرت بركز عليه بالرغم اني انخدعت اليوم بسبب الكيبل لانه نزل لل 853 فتوقعت كسر اللو 852 ولكن خبر دبي صعد به المهم توقعت الكسر فقلبت توصية المجنون لبيع 
التوصية عليه بالاساس شراء تذكرونها   شراء من 136.98  والستوب 136.64 وهدف 138\138.10 ومالم يخترق 138.12 تكون هي الستوب للبيع بعد الوصول للهدف نراقب ونبيع والستوب للبيع 138.12 
المهم التوصية هذه اليوم صباحا فكنت برفق شارت لها 
بالاخير لم ارفقه لاني ترددت بعد ماشفت الكيبل نزل فتوقعت يسحب معه المجنون ففرقت نقطة واحدة وارتد 
المهم هذا الشارت للمجنون مدلعه اليوم صباحا ولم ارفقه مع التوصية 
تأملوه جيدا لأن الاحتمالات هي نفسها وممكن الاستفادة منه للقادم والله اعلم 
وساتكلم بعد لحضات بشرح بالنقطة للمجنون انما الحالي حتى تتمعنو بالشارت اوكي

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون معنا من 138 وممكن اخرين من الهاي  لاني ذاكر حتى من اقرب نقطة للـ 138.60 بيع لوصعد   وكررت اكثر من مرة نبي نركز عليه لانه والله اعلم اتوقع له انفجار يافوق ياتحت ولكن حتى اللحظة النزول هو سيد الموقف  فانا وضعت لكم اكثر من ستوب طبقا لحساباتكم كل من حسب تحمل حسابه  وذكرت لكم مالم يخترق 138.60 وهي الستوب للبيع فهو للنزول  اختراق 138.60 ولو بنقطة شراء   وهو سيد الموقف المجنون لقروب الين وين مايروح هم معه والله اعلم  بالنهاية لن تطلع الا بربح بإذن الله  وها انا اقول مرة اخرى مالم يخترق 138.60 فهو للنزول طبعا حتى اللحظة النزول هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم  وسنتابعه حتى نتاكد منه ومن الارتداد بإذن الله  ساتكلم الاهداف الرئيسيه له   اهداف النزول بكسر اللو 129.50\128.50\126 بإذن الله قبلها اهداف سنذكره بالتوالي بوقتها بإذن الله  اهداف الصعود بإذن الله باختراق الهاي 139.34 الهدف 142 قابل للزيادة بإذن الله للـ 145 لان بعد 142 المجال مفتوح له  هذا العام للمجنون التفاصيل سنتابعها بالمتابعه بإذن الله  واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ به وساحاول ايجاد نقاط اخرى تتخلى التحليل العام لتساعد بمعرفة توجهه العام بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 المجنون والله اعلم ( الباوند ين )  الرجاء التركيز لما اذكره الان وبالمشاركة المرفقه لمن يرغب يستفيد من المجنون والله اعلم   ذكرت اليوم بالمساء بااحد المشاركات المرفقة  للمجنون بانه سينزل لا احد النقطتين ومن احدهم احتمال يرتد صعود النقطة 137.05 والنقطة 136.65 تقريبا  النقطة 137.05 ليست نقطة ارتداد هي هدف محتمل  النقطة 136.65 نقطة تصحيح للصعود لمواصلة الصعود باختراق الهاي ثم 138.60 انا بذكرهم تحسبا لاي شي وناخذهم بالحسبان انما النزول سيد الموقف حتى اللحظة فنحن بائعين   الان والله اعلم المتوقع النزول المهم يهمنا 136.65 تقريبا كلما نزل تحتها نتوقع مواصلة النزول   كسر النقطة 135.97 ولو بنقطة تاكيد للموجه  الهابطة التي هدفها بإذن الله 132.80 بمعنى تاكيد للنزول والله اعلم مالم تكسر فنحن معلقين حتى كسرها تاكيد النزول والله اعلم  كسر 132.60 متوقع كسر اللو 132 بإذن الله  النقطتان مهمتان كسر الاول نتوقع كسر الثانية والله اعلم   اغلاق يوم تحت 132.60 يدعم النزول للاهداف السفلى بإذن الله 129.50\128.50\126 والله اعلم  كسر 132.60 ثم 132 فيكون مد وجزر حتى يثبت موجته الهابطة لاهدافها بإذن الله والله اعلم اقصد يكسر وينزل تحت 132 بعض الشي ثم يرتد صعود  ااو يواصل نزول   فتكون حركته بنفس المنطقة حتى يستقر ويولد موجه هابطة على المدى القريب والمتوسط واحتمال موجات صاعده على المدى القريب او المتوسط تكون حركته بحدود 200 نقطة تزيد تنقص بعض الشي   ذكرت الحالي حتى تستفيدو منه بشكل كامل واحتمال يكتفى بالهدف 132.80 هذا ماسنحدده مع الوقت   الاهداف لا تأتي بيوم ولليلة تاخذ وقت ولكن اغلاق يوم تحت 132.60 يقرب المسافة ويدعم النزول لا ياكد انما يدعم اغلاق اسبوع تحت 132.60 غصب عنه بيروح للاهداف والله اعلم اي اغلاق ان كان يوم او الاسبوع يسرع بالوصول للاهداف بإذن الله ويدعمها  الرجاء الخاص من دخل بها ويرغب الاستفادة منها نسخ الحالي مع المرفق والاحتفاظ به للايام القادمه او حفظها بالمفضلة النقاط مهمه جدا جدا والله اعلم  بالنهاية اجتهاد مني قابل للصواب والخطى فضعو الخطى قبل الصواب اهتمامي  به وبنقاطه لاني بصراحة انا مركز به مع بعض الاجواز فرغبت تستفيدو منه الاستفادة الكامله والله يكتب لنا جميعا الرزق به أمين يارب العالمين  واذا ما استجد جديد  للالغاء الاهداف سابلغ به بإذن الله انا كتبت المهم في حال لم اكن متواجد فهذه المعطيات امامكم والله يكتب لها النجاح  الشي الوحيد الذي امامي الان مابعد 132.60 كل المجالات مفتوحه بالنزول والله اعلم حتى 129.50 و 128.50 و 126و 123 لا اجزم باحدهم انما جميعهم او احدهم الله اعلم الكل مرشح  متى يصل الله اعلم  هذا الاهم كنقاط  والكبرى منها والله اعلم  ماتبقى تكون داخل السابق كحركة له والله وسنتابع سوياً بإذن الله هذا مالدي والله اعلم والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   وهذا دعم اخر للمجنون الكيبل اغلق تحت 1.4840 وهذا يدعم نزول الكيبل  والمجنون والكيبل عيال عم غالبا بنفس الاتجاه والله اعلم  قليل جدا بيفترقو الله لايفرق بينهم ويبعد الدولار عنهم لا يحوسهم

----------


## aljameel

> الاغلاق كان تحت4840 سلبي طيب كم ممكن يصحح للاعلى تقريبا لندخل بيع

 ياحلوو بما انك لم تدخل من البداية يجب الانتظار حتى اتاكد من نقطة دخول ممتازه بإذن الله   

> الله يعينك يابومروان جزاك الله خيرا اتمنى انك تسهر معانا الليلة والله نفسى اعوض ضرب الاستوبات اللى حصل معايا واصبح الرصيد لايتحمل الا عقد واحد بسنت وبدون اى انعاكسات ولعملة واحدة
> عفا الله عنا وعنك و عن المسلمين اجمعين

 إن شاء الله معكم وابشر بسعدك ياعبد
والله اني ركزت الليلة واليوم معكم لدرجة الارهاق حتى اسعدكم وأنال دعواكم 
بالذات الليلة حتى النقاط الصغيرة فحصتهم 
بخدمة الجميع ويشرفني 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## solo90515

اخي الكريم ايش رايك بالكيبل ارى انه اختار التصيحي هل هناك نقاط للدخول جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## أبو محمد.

وانا بانتظارك حتى ادخل بيع من نقطة  ممتازة واعوض خسارتي الفادحة والله يعوض علينا بس لاتتاخر علينا وربنا يبارك بعمرك

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين والله اعلم  المتوقع والله اعلم تحت 123 النزول للـ 122.65 تقريبا تزيد تنقص بعض الشي اما يرتد صعود او يواصل نزول  طبعا النزول هو سيد الموقف حتى اللحظة والله اعلم انما لابد ذكر كل شي تحسبا  وسنتابعه سويا واذا ما استجد جديد او تاكد الارتداد بإذن الله سابلغ عنه بوقته مابين 123 للـ 122.65 منطقة تصحيح كلما نزل تحت 132.65 يدعم النزول ويضعف التصحيح  والله اعلم  كسر 121.91 تاكيد للنزول وتاكيد للموجه الهابطة والله اعلم  هدف الموجه الهابطة الاول بإذن الله 119.50\118.50  قابل للزيادة بإذن الله للـ 117\116 والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## lionofegypt2020

فى شوية تصحيح الان على الكيبل واليورو دولار ربنا يسهل الاحوال يارب 
وناخدوهم بيع من فووووووووووووووووق ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

انا من امس ذكرت للكيبل بخارطة الطريق لما لا ترجعو لها 
من ضمن ماهو مكتوب النزول لهدف 1.4800 تقريبا من الهدف ارتداد للتصحيح عند 1.4850
في حال واصل بعد 1.4850 احتمال يصحح عند 1.4920 تقريبا
وذكرت النقاط تقريبا ليست بالضبط 
وهي نفس الكلام لاجديد

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> انا من امس ذكرت للكيبل بخارطة الطريق لما لا ترجعو لها 
> من ضمن ماهو مكتوب النزول لهدف 1.4800 تقريبا من الهدف ارتداد للتصحيح عند 1.4850
> في حال واصل بعد 1.4850 احتمال يصحح عند 1.4920 تقريبا
> وذكرت النقاط تقريبا ليست بالضبط 
> وهي نفس الكلام لاجديد

 بالظبط يا ابو مروااان خارطة الطريق معروفةةة
وان شاء الله نستفيدو منه طلوع ونزول باذن الله

----------


## أبو محمد.

سوف اغلق الشراء عند 4920 واقلب بيع باذن الله بس ان شاء الله يوصل 4920 يارب

----------


## aljameel

> سوف اغلق الشراء عند 4920 واقلب بيع باذن الله بس ان شاء الله يوصل 4920 يارب

 ياحلبي دائم متهور  
لا اخفيك انا مع الشراء ولمحت في حال لم يكسر 1.4781 متوقع يصعد 
انا لا ارغب اذكر شي عكس الموجه الاهم بالنسبة لي الموجه العامه 
واذكر نقاط لمن يجيد الاستفادة منها  
القصد من البداية الدخول كان قريب من 781 
السوق ليس بهجزم من يجزم يكذب على نفسه قبل الكل 
والله من وراء القصد

----------


## russian

وين التوصية؟

----------


## أبو محمد.

الله يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم وضعت اوردر للبيع من 4920 لكن اين اضع الهدف

----------


## صاحب هدف

صباج الخير للجميع 
صباح الخير استاذي انا متابع معاك من اول السهرة وبدعيلك و الله يشهد 
بس السهرة اليوم ناقصها حبيبنا رشدي بقالو زمان ما طل علينا ان شاء الله يكون بخير  
همسة : حسابي اليوم واصل لمقاومة تاريخية هههههه ارجو الله تعالى يقدر يخترقها ويسجل هاي جديد 
معاك ياجميل متابعينك

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اشتريت وقفلت هنا زى ما قولت بالظبط مع الارتداد ياريس
 وهنبيع من فوق لو طلع ان شاء الله
مبروووووووووك

----------


## aljameel

سامحوني بقول الي بقلبي باحساس الاخوة   يا اخوان اي تصحيح واي كلام تتكلمو عنه كل واحد فيكم يسأل ممكن يصعد يصحح على شأن ادخل بيع  وبعض من يوصي بيقول بيصعد لتتصحيح واكثر من واحد للاسف  هذا نتيجة من يتبع غيره ان كان انااو غيري   وبصراحة تركتكم على فالكم  سايرتكم نفسي واحد سألني السؤال اي تصحيح   انت بتضحك علينا ولا ايه طيب اليوم ما صححنا كله تصحيح في تصحيح  والله ازعل عليكم ومنكم ماشاء الله عليكم اغلبكم خبرات تملكون الكثير وبامكانكم الشي الكثير   بصدق ازعل اشرح واذكر واتعب اليوم وكل يوم لم ابخل على احد منكم بشي بما املكه  اليوم صعدنا للـ 1.5004 فوق التصحيح ما خلينا شي ما صححناه  ذكرتها من قبل واكثر من مرة مابعد التصحيح هي البناء  والبناء اما بناء موجه صاعده او هابطة وللمرة الاخيرة اقولها والله اني تعبت   رسم فيبو من الهاي 1.5004 للو الحالي فيصعد لبناء موجه هابطة   فحسب الموجه طولها وقوتها انا فرضا اعطيتكم المعطيات الاولية كنقاط رئيسيه   فتتوقع الارتداد من نقطة فيبو ما   فرضا الان الكيبل لو صعد للنقطة 50% قيسو هدفها بإذن الله ضعفين لثلاث اضعاف تقريبا   وضحت الصورة طبعا انا لا اعرف اين يقف بالصعود لبناء الموجه ممكن 23 او 38 او 50 او 61  كلاهما وارد والله اعلم  بعد الانتهاء من الهدف هنا يصعد يصحح الموجه التي بناها والله اعلم  الان لكم يصعد او من كم تتوقع يبني الموجه ولو كنت اعرف لن اذكر هنا البحث عن نقطة متوقع نهايية البناء ولايحك جلدك الا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  والله هدفي ان تتعلمو فقط لا غير وكسب الاجر كلما ذكرتموني ذكرتوني بالخير  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

ما فيه شي ما قلته لكم خلوني ارتاح نصف ساعه اذا تسمحو لي  
انا متابع معكم انما تعبت من الكتابه والشرح او كي ارتاح بعض الشي  
اي شي جديد ساذكره متابع السوق  
سندبل يعني بندبل  بإذن الله وتوفيقه قولووووووو يارب ياكريم 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## $بدون ستب لوس$

> ما فيه شي ما قلته لكم خلوني ارتاح نصف ساعه اذا تسمحو لي  
> انا متابع معكم انما تعبت من الكتابه والشرح او كي ارتاح بعض الشي  
> اي شي جديد ساذكره متابع السوق  
> سندبل يعني بندبل  بإذن الله وتوفيقه قولووووووو يارب ياكريم 
> موفقين بإذن الله

 انا يلي تعبت من كتر ما كتبه وشرحت  :Big Grin: الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> سامحوني بقول الي بقلبي باحساس الاخوة   يا اخوان اي تصحيح واي كلام تتكلمو عنه كل واحد فيكم يسأل ممكن يصعد يصحح على شأن ادخل بيع  وبعض من يوصي بيقول بيصعد لتتصحيح واكثر من واحد للاسف  هذا نتيجة من يتبع غيره ان كان انااو غيري   وبصراحة تركتكم على فالكم سايرتكم نفسي واحد سألني السؤال اي تصحيح   انت بتضحك علينا ولا ايه طيب اليوم ما صححنا كله تصحيح في تصحيح  والله ازعل عليكم ومنكم ماشاء الله عليكم اغلبكم خبرات تملكون الكثير وبامكانكم الشي الكثير   بصدق ازعل اشرح واذكر واتعب اليوم وكل يوم لم ابخل على احد منكم بشي بما املكه  اليوم صعدنا للـ 1.5004 فوق التصحيح ما خلينا شي ما صححناه  ذكرتها من قبل واكثر من مرة مابعد التصحيح هي البناء  والبناء اما بناء موجه صاعده او هابطة وللمرة الاخيرة اقولها والله اني تعبت   رسم فيبو من الهاي 1.5004 للو الحالي فيصعد لبناء موجه هابطة   فحسب الموجه طولها وقوتها انا فرضا اعطيتكم المعطيات الاولية كنقاط رئيسيه   فتتوقع الارتداد من نقطة فيبو ما   فرضا الان الكيبل لو صعد للنقطة 50% قيسو هدفها بإذن الله ضعفين لثلاث اضعاف تقريبا   وضحت الصورة طبعا انا لا اعرف اين يقف بالصعود لبناء الموجه ممكن 23 او 38 او 50 او 61  كلاهما وارد والله اعلم  بعد الانتهاء من الهدف هنا يصعد يصحح الموجه التي بناها والله اعلم  الان لكم يصعد او من كم تتوقع يبني الموجه ولو كنت اعرف لن اذكر هنا البحث عن نقطة متوقع نهايية البناء ولايحك جلدك الا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  والله هدفي ان تتعلمو فقط لا غير وكسب الاجر كلما ذكرتموني ذكرتوني بالخير  والله الموفق

 جزاك الله خيرا يا حبيبى يا ابو مروان  :Eh S(7):   وسع الله عليك وكرمك وبيض وجهك يارب  :Good:    اتفضل ارتاح يا غالى

----------


## أبو جوان

> سامحوني بقول الي بقلبي باحساس الاخوة   يا اخوان اي تصحيح واي كلام تتكلمو عنه كل واحد فيكم يسأل ممكن يصعد يصحح على شأن ادخل بيع  والله هدفي ان تتعلمو فقط لا غير وكسب الاجر كلما ذكرتموني ذكرتوني بالخير  والله الموفق

   بارك الله بيك أخوي أبو مروان
أجر العلم والمعلم كبير يا الجميل .... وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
ترى معانا معانا نتعلم  :Big Grin:  بس تبغى شوية وقت

----------


## aljameel

صباح الخير جميعا يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع  معاليش سامحونا نمت ساعتين ممتاز جدا  بصدق فرحة اني نمت حتى اتمكن البقاء معكم نفسي اسعدكم وإن شاء الله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق  السوق كما هو اكيد اني حيرتكم فيه قاصد ذلك حتى تستنتجو   حتى اللحظة بالسليم بإذن الله لاخوف كما هو متوقع  أستاذنكم للصلاة وساعود لكم بإذن الله  موفقين بإذن الله وجمعة مباركة

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> صباح الخير جميعا يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع   معاليش سامحونا نمت ساعتين ممتاز جدا  بصدق فرحة اني نمت حتى اتمكن البقاء معكم نفسي اسعدكم وإن شاء الله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق  السوق كما هو اكيد اني حيرتكم فيه قاصد ذلك حتى تستنتجو   حتى اللحظة بالسليم بإذن الله لاخوف كما هو متوقع  أستاذنكم للصلاة وساعود لكم بإذن الله   موفقين بإذن الله وجمعة مباركة

 صباح الفل يا عم الكل  :AA:  الكيبل بيصعد الان وبيسجل هاى ليوم ال احنا فيه 1.4875 
ان شاء الله يوم كله ارباح فى ارباح وجمعه موفقة يارب

----------


## aljameel

بما انا الكيبل صعد الان   والله اعلم   طبعا له هدفان هابطان بإذن الله  هدف 1.4660 تقريبا تزيد تنقص بعض النقاط الان نحن بنفس الموجه التي هدفها 1.4660 تقريبا   وهدف رئيسي بإذن الله 1.4500  الان ليذهب لهدفه الاول لابد من كسر اللو 1.4781  في حال لم يكسر كالحاصل الان يصعد لبناء موجه هابطة تساعده على الهبوط للهدف والله اعلم  البناء لابد يكون الصعود عند 50% + - تقريبا عند 1.4900 + - تقريبا المهم تحت 1.4930 والله اعلم  فلابد من الصعود فوق 38% تحتها لا يمكن بناء موجه لابد يصعد لل 50% تقريبا   مالم يصعد فوق 38% لل 50% لا تعتبر بناء موجه   صعد لل 50% تقريبا نقول شكرا تم بناء الموجه على المدى القريب لتساعدنا للذهاب لهدفنا  مالم يصعد لل 50% فممكن ينزل ويكسر 1.4781 ولايذهب للهدف او يذهب له الله اعلم  ولكن نتوقع ارتداد من اي نقطة ممكن 750 او 700 وهكذا لبناء الموجه الهابطة على المدى القريب التي ذكرتها  طبعا بنفس مواصفات ماذكرته   فاتوقع والله اعلم الصعود عند 1.4910 + - المهم عند 50% تزيد تنقص بعض الشي ومنها ينزل ليساعد الموجه الهابطة بالنزول   يارب اني اوصلت ما اصبو اليه وافدتكم بما اعرف بقدر المستطاع  المهم حاولت بقدر المستطاع ايصال المعلومة لانه في امور يصعب شرحها ولكن مع الممارسه تسهل عليكم وانتم من يستنتجها والله اعلم  نحن نتكلم عن الهبوط اذا فيه نيت صعود حتى اللحظة لايوجد الا ما ذكرته والله اعلم والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو استرالي والله اعلم من دخل به نقول له مبروووووك  الان امامه نقطة لابد يتجاوزها اذا بيواصل صعود والله النقطة 1.4720  تحتها ممكن يصعد لل 1.4700 تقريبا ثم ينزل   مالم يخترق 1.4720 نتوقع نزول وبكسر اللو ممكن يذهب بإذن الله 1.4550 + - تقريبا كما ذكرت اليوم ولو نزل لل 1.4550 فهو للارتداد والله اعلم  المهم مراقبة ماذكرته الان لمن داخل شراء به  في حال لم يخترق 1.4720 تعتبر هي ستوب للبيع   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الباوند فرنك والله اعلم  لو صعد فوق 1.5950 تكون افضل نقطة والله اعلم 1.5975 + - تقريبا او من اقرب نقططة يصعد لها قريب من الستوب  الستوب 1.6010 او وضع الستوب نقطة الارتداد  في حال لم يصعد فوق 1.5950 تعتبر هي الستوب للبيع ولكن اتوقع يصعد فوقها والله اعلم  وضعت لكم جميع الاحتمالات له والستوب اما ماذكرته او الستوب المناسب لكم  المهم لا للاستعجال البيع بعد المراقبة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0719  الان راقبو الدولار فرنك مالم يكسر 1.0670 وهي الستوب للشراء فهو صاعد بإذن الله   راقبوه ومحاولة اقتناصة من اقرب نقطة للستوب احتمال ينزل تحت 700 بكم نقطة واكرر احتمال والله اعلم  الهدف القريب 1.0780 بإذن الله  ومن يرغب بالبقاء به مجرد يصعد يرفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول وتركها  اهدافه ابعد متوقع والله اعلم بيذهب للـ 1.0900 او قريب منها وسنراقبه سويا بإذن الله  او قناعتكم  والله الموفق   المهم لا للاستعجال يفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب

     

> نقطة مهمه جدا للدولار فرنك ركزو عليها    الدولار فرنك والله اعلم لو اغلق غدا كاغلاق اسبوعي فوق 1.0900  سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.1000 والمجال مفتوح له والله اعلم 1.1300 بإذن الله   اغلاق تحت 1.0900 وافتتاح الاسبوع القادم تحت 1.0870 يدعم نزول تصحيحي   افتتاح فوق 1.0900 نتوقع مزيد من الصعود ولو نزل بعض الشي تحتها   المهم الدولار فرنك العبو فيه لعب الاسبوع القادم لو اغلق تحت او فوق  تحتها العب به مابين 900 و 505 وعن نفسي اتمنى يجلس بالمنطقة كمان ثلاث اشهر اخرى وسنه  لان اذا عرفت نقاط مفاتيح الصعود والنزول تخليك معه مثل المنشار طالع واكل نازل واكل وهكذا وتجني منه مئات والالف النقاط بإذن الله هنا الشطاره كم مؤشر تعلم به ولو ار اس اي rsi المهم ماتملكه او تعلم به استخدمه كلهم بهم فائدة بإذن الله  اكرر مرة اخرى مالم يكسر 1.0505 فهو للصعود بإذن الله لهدفه الرئيسي 1.1000 من التوصية عليه منذ مايقارب ثلاث اشهر كم مره صعد ونزل هل كسر 1.0505  هذا ماقصدت به بالسابق قبل قليل الاهم الاتجاه العام والهدف الرئيسي طبعا هنا يلغى الهدف والله اعلم كسر 1.0505   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   للمراقبة والمشاهدة والله الموفق  هاهو نزل لل 704 المهم راقبوه ومن اقرب نقطة للستوب يفضل الدخول شراء  ومجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب للو الذي عمله والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار كندي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0211  والله اعلم فرصة بفرصتين الله يكتب لها التوفيق  مراقبته من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.0192 شراء   نحاول اقتناصه بستوب 10 + - نقاط   طبعا الستوب 1.0192 للشراء    يوم الاثنين اقتنصته بستوب 7 نقاط  وماشاء الله اعطى مايقارب 200 نقطة    المهم لي ثائر معه نريد ندخل بستوب صغير وهي والله اعلم فرصة حاشرة انا بالنص شراء ولا بيع   الهدف بإذن الله القناعه بصراحه شايف هدف من 500 للـ 700 نقطة بإذن الله كصعود والله اعلم  تصدقو ما تصدقو هذا الذي امامي والله اعلم وانتم وقناعتكم   في حال ضرب الستوب ندخل بيع من 1.0191  وممكن عمل امر معلق بيع من 1.0191  والستوب من 10 لل 15 نقطة يفضل او مايناسبكم   هدف النزول الاول  بإذن الله بكسر اللو 1.0120 ومتوقع اكثر المهم بعد الهدف متوقع والله اعلم بيواصل نزول خليكم فيه   واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه او في حال تغير الهدف  مجرد الدخول به والتاكد من اتجاهه سارفق له مشاركة للتوصية كمتابعه له بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## beshay

صباح الخير للغالى ابومروان
الله يكرمك ويعطيك  صحتك

----------


## heidar elselehdar

ابو مروان
هل من جديد بالنسبة لليورو دولار
ده طبعا بعد صباح الخير

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير للغالى ابومروان
> الله يكرمك ويعطيك صحتك

 صباح النور والسرور 
جمعة مباركة  
راقب الدولار كندي اقراء التوصية اتوقع والله اعلم فيه خير يسعدنا جميعا بتوفيق الله  
قول يارب  
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## رشدي

السلام عليكم 
صباحك ابيض يا استاذنا جنعة مباركة ان شاء الله 
اعلم انك لا تحلل على الذهب ولكن لو تستطيع ان تعطينى عليه التحليل واعتذر لو كنت بتعبك معى 
ربى يباركك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان
> هل من جديد بالنسبة لليورو دولار
> ده طبعا بعد صباح الخير

 هلا صباح النور  
والله اعلم تحت 1.3370 للنزول بإذن الله  
النقطة تقريبا لو صعد كم نقطة فوقها لايؤثر والله اعلم  
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم في حال اخترق 138.12 احتمال يخترق 138.60 ولست متاكد انما اخذها بالحسبان  وكتوقع والله اعلم حتى اللحظة لا اتوقع يخترق 138.12   انما كل شي وارد   المهم لدينا 138.60 تحتها نزول فوقها صعود والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## طائر الشمال

السلام عليكم 
نموذج هارمونك على الكندي / دولار على فريم الساعه

----------


## رشدي

الحمد لله معانا الى الآن 150 نقطة من الفرنك و مثلهم فى الكيبل

----------


## طائر الشمال

> المجنون والله اعلم في حال اخترق 138.12 احتمال يخترق 138.60 ولست متاكد انما اخذها بالحسبان  وكتوقع والله اعلم حتى اللحظة لا اتوقع يخترق 138.12   انما كل شي وارد   المهم لدينا 138.60 تحتها نزول فوقها صعود والله اعلم   والله الموفق

 ==================================== بالنسبه للمجنون اقصى ارتفاع له دون 139.30   واتوقع والله اعلم انه في طريقه للهبوط حسب التشارت المرفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> نموذج هارمونك على الكندي / دولار على فريم الساعه

 بارك الله فيك ومشكور على المشاركة 
فعلا النموذج بيدعم البيع وبنفس الاهداف تقريبا  
نحن توصيتنا احدهم اما بيع او شراء السابق لابق  بإذن الله لن يفلت منا  
ولكن حتى اللحظة والله اعلم الصعود هو سيد الموقف الا بكسر 1.0192 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله معانا الى الآن 150 نقطة من الفرنك و مثلهم فى الكيبل

 مبروووووووك ياعم وتستاهل كل خير
يارب تخبرني يوم بتقول 1500  
خصمت عليك 10% من النقاط  
السبب الغياب 
تكرر الغياب 20% 
من بعدها نحرمك من الميراث انتبه ياابني يارشدي  
تعودنا عليك وجودك يبعث السرور ياحلوووووووووو

----------


## طائر الشمال

انا ارجح البيع في الكندي / دولار  
حسب التشارت المرفق والاهداف بعد كسر 1.0191 هي 1.0098   والله اعلم

----------


## رشدي

> السلام عليكم 
> صباحك ابيض يا استاذنا جنعة مباركة ان شاء الله 
> اعلم انك لا تحلل على الذهب ولكن لو تستطيع ان تعطينى عليه التحليل واعتذر لو كنت بتعبك معى 
> ربى يباركك

  
هل تتوقع ان يصعد الذهب فوق 1097 اليوم ؟ 
هل هذه نموزج رأس وكتفين  وهل يخترق المثلث فى الشارت الآخر ام يكسره ما توقعك

----------


## رشدي

> مبروووووووك ياعم وتستاهل كل خير
> يارب تخبرني يوم بتقول 1500  
> خصمت عليك 10% من النقاط  
> السبب الغياب 
> تكرر الغياب 20% 
> من بعدها نحرمك من الميراث انتبه ياابني يارشدي  
> تعودنا عليك وجودك يبعث السرور ياحلوووووووووو

 يا والدى هذا اللقب شرف اتمنى ان استحقه يوما   ما فى احلى من الجميل طلتك غطت على الكل يا حليووووووو :Icon26:   اعرف انك لا تتاجر على الذهب ولكن عفوا لو سمحت 
هل تتوقع ان يصعد الذهب فوق 1097 اليوم ؟ 
هل هذه نموزج رأس وكتفين 
 وهل يخترق المثلث فى الشارت الآخر ام يكسره ما توقعك

----------


## aljameel

ماشي ياعم واخر مرة ياعم رشدي 
تذكر من قبل فترة سألتني وذكرت لك مالم يكسر 1.100 فهو للصعود
طبعا بنفس الاسبوع لم يكسر 1.100 صعد وكسرها الاسبوع الذي بعده  من نقطة اعلى كما بالشارت
المهم الذي ذكرته مرفق بالشارت على الويكلي راقب الشارت للاسبوع القادم ومابعده على الويكلي
هو يفسر لك ماتبحث عنه 
المهم ليصعد لل 1.097 لابد من اختراق 1.95.66 المتوقع اختراقها والله اعلم
والمتوقع يصعد للـ 1.100 بإذن الله واحتمال يواصل بعده  للترند العلوي تقريبا 1.120 اما لاختباره او اختراقه كما بالشارت 
الان مالم يخترق 1.095.66 فهو للنزول ليصعد لابد اختراقها والمتوقع اختراقها والله اعلم 
مالم يخترقها ممكن ينزل للـ 1.080 وابعد من ذلك المجال مفتوح له والله اعلم للـ 1.010 والله اعلم 
لكم ينزل الله اعلم 
ارجو ان تعذرني كتبتها على عجل فاذا اخطئت من العجله و غير متابع له من قبل  
والله الموفق 
ورجاء خاص جدا لاتاخذو بالتوصية هي خاصة لرشدي
لقناعتي بحرمته لاتكسبونا ذنب لا قدر الله

----------


## aljameel

نسيت النموذج يارشدي الرأس والكتفين 
النموذج نسبة صحة النموذج عالية نقول 80% وفوق  هو العيب به تصحيح الاكتاف من الرأس تقريبا عند 76%
لو متساوين الاكتاف بالتصحيح او اقل من ذلك لذكرت لك النسبة 95% 
المهم احتمال يصعد لاختبار خط الرقبة في حال ارتد من خط الرقبة يرفع من مصداقية النموذج
هو تقريبا 1.106  
ولكن للامانه شايف هدف له فوق 1.050 بيقول انا رايح للـ 1.300 والله اعلم 
والله علم لويخترق 1.120 ثم الترند العلوي بالشارت السابق الويكلي 
اول هدف له بإذن الله 1.170 \1.200 واختراق الهاي السابق لل 1.300 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل لا للاستعجال متوقع يرتد من 1.4855 تقريبا والله اعلم 
منها يرتد لل 1.4910 تقريبا  
اذا واصل نزول بعدها للهاوية والله اعلم بكسر الـ 38%  
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## مبارز

الأخ الكريم الجميل صباح الخير وجمعة مباركة ان شاءالله
رجاء ما هي وجة الدولار ين لان الدولار ين هو المتحكم الان في 
اليورو ين 
مع هبوط الين ارتفع  الزوج يورو ين برغم انخفاض اليورو امام الدولار
فما هي وجهة هذا الزوج    دولار ين اعتقد هي التي ستتحكم الأن في وجة اليورو ين

----------


## 1عبدالله

جمعة مباركة عليكم ان شاء الله
صباحك فل ابو مروان

----------


## lionofegypt2020

صباح الارباح لكل الناس الحلوة

----------


## أبو جوان

> هلا حياك الله بين اخوتك 
> الدولار ين ساتكلم به بشكل عام وخاص 
> العام بيقول هدفه بإذن الله 96.50 باختراق الهاي 93.50
> متى يذهب للهدف الله اعلم بيطلع الروح حتى يصل بإذن الله 
> الان فوق 92.50 متوقع يصعد ولا يخترق الهاي نزل تحتها متوقع ينزل بإذن الله 91.65 تقريبا تزيد تنقص ومنها يرتد صعود بإذن الله 
> واحتمال يصحح ابعد 91.65 ولكن لا اتوقع اقل من 91 ولست متاكد من 91 اوكي 
> المهم تحت 93.50 التصحيح لابد منه والله اعلم ليواصل صعود 
> هذا الكلام ياخذ وقت بيوم او ايام  
> والله الموفق

 هذه للأخ الذي يسأل عن رأي الجميل في الدولار ين
طبعا بعد اذنك اخوي ابو مروان

----------


## lionofegypt2020

يا ترى هتعمل ايه يا اوباما وهتودينا فين  :Ongue:

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووووك عليكم الارباح الحمد لله والشكر لله  الكيبل السعر الحالي 1.4830 هو نزل للـ 1.4809  تاكيد النزول بكسر النقطة 1.4806 لابد من كسرها للذهاب لاهدافه بإذن الله  مالم تكسر فنحن معلقين المهم اخذها بالحسابان   والمتوقع والله اعلم انها تكسر مالم تكسر ستوب للشراء   والشراء بعد تاكد وعدم استعجال للمعلومية  النزول هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  جمعة مباركة  أستاذنكم للصلاة اراكم إن شاء الله بعد الصلاة  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## janoubi

تقبل الله منك ومنا
شو عندك جديد عن اليورو ين استاذي الكريم

----------


## الثائر

> الباوند فرنك والله اعلم  لو صعد فوق 1.5950 تكون افضل نقطة والله اعلم 1.5975 + - تقريبا او من اقرب نقططة يصعد لها قريب من الستوب  الستوب 1.6010 او وضع الستوب نقطة الارتداد  في حال لم يصعد فوق 1.5950 تعتبر هي الستوب للبيع ولكن اتوقع يصعد فوقها والله اعلم  وضعت لكم جميع الاحتمالات له والستوب اما ماذكرته او الستوب المناسب لكم  المهم لا للاستعجال البيع بعد المراقبة  والله الموفق

 
الحمد لله رب العالمين  
بالنسبة لزوج الباوند فرنك اخذت بملاحظاتك استاذ  
فقد عملت بالامس أمر معلق بيع من 1.5940 وكان ستوبي 1.5980 ( صحيح شوي كبير 40 نقطة )  
ولله الحمد تفعل الامر ونزل الزوج اليوم وقفلته على 1.5830  
110 نقاط حلوين في يوم الجمعه  
الحمد لله رب العالمين  
وتقبل مني كل تحية وتقدير   :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  الكيبل من دخل به شراء مبروووووك  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  المتوقع والله اعلم الصعود بإذن الله 1.4920 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول والله اعلم  في حال واصل صعود خليكم به احتمال لل 1.4940 المهم مالم يرتد خليكم به حتى ابلغكم    الارتداد نزول بإذن الله سيذهب لاهداف الهابطة كما ذكرت بالتوصية والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله رب العالمين   بالنسبة لزوج الباوند فرنك اخذت بملاحظاتك استاذ   فقد عملت بالامس أمر معلق بيع من 1.5940 وكان ستوبي 1.5980 ( صحيح شوي كبير 40 نقطة )   ولله الحمد تفعل الامر ونزل الزوج اليوم وقفلته على 1.5830   110 نقاط حلوين في يوم الجمعه   الحمد لله رب العالمين   وتقبل مني كل تحية وتقدير

 مبروووووووك اخي وتستاهل كل خير  الحمد لله والشكر لله  لازال فيه خير والله اعلم  تحت 1.5950 اعطيه على رأسه بيع وهي الستوب والله اعلم  والهدف اطمع به حتى القناعه والله اعلم   والله الموفق

----------


## الثائر

> مبروووووووك اخي وتستاهل كل خير  الحمد لله والشكر لله  لازال فيه خير والله اعلم  تحت 1.5950 اعطيه على رأسه بيع وهي الستوب والله اعلم  والهدف اطمع به حتى القناعه والله اعلم   والله الموفق

 الحمد لله 110 نقطة حلوين استاذ  
والحين اراقبه وناوي اصيده مره ثانية  
ونخلي الربح 30 الي 50 نقطة ونكون في السليم والستوب 1.5950

----------


## aljameel

الدولار كندي مبرووك اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   لمن دخل به لا احد يقول مادخلت  كانت من اجمل الفرص التي وضعتها والله اعلم بستوب 12 نقطة اعطى فرصة للدخول بما فيه الكفاية ساعات واقف ينتظر ركاب   المهم هدفه القريب بإذن الله 1.0340 طبعا متوقع اكبر من كذا بكثير كما ذكرت لكم بإذن الله فيه من 500 للـ 700 نقطة بإذن الله  المهم اختراق 1.0325 هي ماتهمنا من بعدها المجال مفتوووح له بالصعود والله اعلم  لا احد يستعجل بجني الربح معاليش اطمعو به   من دخل به تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول + 10 نقاط من الربح  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله 110 نقطة حلوين استاذ  
> والحين اراقبه وناوي اصيده مره ثانية  
> ونخلي الربح 30 الي 50 نقطة ونكون في السليم والستوب 1.5950

 ازعل منك شو 30 او 50  مو اقل من 200 نقطة بإذن الله  مجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة دخولك واتركه لاخوووف منه والله اعلم انت بالسليم بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> تقبل الله منك ومنا
> شو عندك جديد عن اليورو ين استاذي الكريم

 بينزل ورجلي فوق رأسه 
إن شاء الله نازل والله اعلم حتى اللحظة النزول سيد الموقف

----------


## الثائر

> ازعل منك شو 30 او 50  مو اقل من 200 نقطة بإذن الله  مجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة دخولك واتركه لاخوووف منه والله اعلم انت بالسليم بإذن الله  والله الموفق

 
توكلنا على الله  
خلني اصيده بس وبخلي الربح 200 نقطة  
تسلم اخوي  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## ربحان خسران

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز aljameel 
عندي عمليات بيع اليورو دولار 1.3350 - 1.3360 -1.3370  
 الهدف 1.3330 
ما رأيك هل ممكن ينزل الى الهدف  
تحياتي  
جمعة مباركة

----------


## الثائر

*ابو مروان انا عندي عقد بيع على اليورو ين من 123.80  
ممكن تعطيني كم ممكن ينزل السعر تقريبا*

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي العزيز aljameel 
> عندي عمليات بيع اليورو دولار 1.3350 - 1.3360 -1.3370  
> الهدف 1.3330 
> ما رأيك هل ممكن ينزل الى الهدف  
> تحياتي  
> جمعة مباركة

 بإذن الله وابعد من هدفك والله اعلم

----------


## lionofegypt2020

مبرووووك لكل ال دخل فى الكيبل

----------


## janoubi

> بينزل ورجلي فوق رأسه 
> إن شاء الله نازل والله اعلم حتى اللحظة النزول سيد الموقف

   حلوة منك يا جميل المنتدى ممكن اعرف عند اي سعر تقريبي ناوي ترفع رجلك عن رأسه حتى حدد هدفي ؟ :016:

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم  الحمد لله وصل للنقطة الاولى كما ذكرت بالتوصية 137.05  الان يتبقى لنا النقطة الاخرى 136.65 والتي هي الاهم  اما يرتد منها او بيواصل نزول والله اعلم النزول سيد الموقف ومتوقع النزول  والباقي كما بالتوصية  والله الموفق

----------


## wew

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> مبرووووك لكل ال دخل فى الكيبل

 الله يبارك فيك  

> حلوة منك يا جميل المنتدى ممكن اعرف عند اي سعر تقريبي ناوي ترفع رجلك عن رأسه حتى حدد هدفي ؟

 الصبر جميل 
شوف انا رابطه مع المجنون 
وللامانه انا بائع قريب من 125 وال 124 وفوق 123 وصابر عليه 
يا انا ياهو فينا واحد بيبقى بالمنتدى

----------


## ربحان خسران

> بإذن الله وابعد من هدفك والله اعلم

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## janoubi

> الله يبارك فيك  
> الصبر جميل 
> شوف انا رابطه مع المجنون 
> وللامانه انا بائع قريب من 125 وال 124 وفوق 123 وصابر عليه 
> يا انا ياهو فينا واحد بيبقى بالمنتدى

  
ما شاء الله
رح اتركه حتى تقول انك زهقت منه  :Eh S(7):

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اليورو يعمل هاى جديد والكيبل يا مسهل الاحوال يارب

----------


## صاحب هدف

وصل الدولار فرنك لافضل نقطة شراء حسب ااتوصية والستوب كسر 670 
صح استاذي 
جمعة مبااااااااااركة للجميع

----------


## صاحب هدف

استاذي اليورو استرالي بعد ما خرجت عل -40 والحمد لله طار وحلق بعد ماطلع روحي شو رايك نتركه حاليا يبدو عليه التخبط لاني فهمت منك بالسهرة انو قلب للبيع صح ولا انا كنت نعسان هههههه

----------


## aljameel

> وصل الدولار فرنك لافضل نقطة شراء حسب ااتوصية والستوب كسر 670 
> صح استاذي 
> جمعة مبااااااااااركة للجميع

 هي نقطة شراء جيده والله اعلم 
المهم راقبه  
ايش اخبار اليورو استرالي معك

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم نصف ساعه

----------


## heidar elselehdar

ابو مروان
هل يمكن الدخول بيع لليورو دولار من هنا و اذا كان اين نضع الاستوب

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اتفضل يا ابو مروان ريح شوية ياريس

----------


## صاحب هدف

> هي نقطة شراء جيده والله اعلم 
> المهم راقبه  
> ايش اخبار اليورو استرالي معك

 استاذي اليورو استرالي بعد ما خرجت عل -40 والحمد لله طار وحلق بعد ماطلع روحي شو رايك نتركه حاليا يبدو عليه التخبط لاني فهمت منك بالسهرة انو قلب للبيع صح ولا انا كنت نعسان هههههه

----------


## صاحب هدف

الدولار فرنك اخواني فرصة شراء حاليا بستوب 10 نقاط  
ذكرتها مرتين لانه ارتد ثلاث مرات من هذه النقطة والله اعلم

----------


## محمود1

هذه  ليست توصيات وانا اوافق اخي العزيز ابو مروان في الاتجاه الواضح لليورو والجنيه   ولكن لدي بعض المعلومات اريد ان اضعها هنا   اليورو دولار يتوقع الارتداد من مناطق 1.3500  وهدفه 1.3200   الجنيه  هدف قريب هو 1.4400  ولديه مقاومة عند 1.4970 ويليه 1.5010 ثم 1.5210   اما  الكندي ين واليورو ين  فاتوقع انه الذي يسحبه فوق هو الدولار ين وفي حال بقي الدولار ين فوق 91.55  قد يصعد الى 93.75  اما اليورو ين  لديه مقاومة عند 124.25  ويتوقع ان يكسرها ويصعد الى 1.25.10 ليشكل نموذج بيرش ويبدا من هناك رحلة الهبوط  والله اعلم   وانتظر راي اخي ابو مروان , احببت ان اشارككم بها مجرد اراء وليست توصيات

----------


## فارس نواف

السلام عليكم
اخي ابو مروان
حسب تحليلي لليورو دولار له هدف عند 13000
من دون تصحيح كبير 
ما رايك بالهدف  والتصحيح لا يزيد عن 50 نقطه
وشكرا لك

----------


## عاشقهامدينة

بناءً على طلب الأخ  AlJameel  تم اغلاق الموضوع مؤقتاً   وذلك لأسباب صحية أتمنى منكم مراعاتها   وهو للأمانة حريص جداً عليكم - شفاه الله - لكن وجوده أمام الجهاز مضر بصحته   وهذا ما طلبه منه الطبيب  أكثر من مرة   وأبشركم بأنها ستكون مؤقتة ، ولكن لن تقل عن شهر   الرجل وضع لكم فنون أتمنى تطبيقها وتجربتها حتى يعود لنا بالسلامة ويجد ما يسره وتكونوا عونأً له هنا  الأهم : ألا تقلقوا الأمر ليس بالخطير لكنه يستلزم - حتماً - تركه الجلوس أمام الكمبيوتر حتى يعود سليمأً صحيحاً بإذن الله  أتمنى منكم شخصياً تفهم الأمر ، فالرجل جداً يحبكم وأكثر من مرة يعود لأجل عيونكم ولمحبته لكم ، لكن واجبنا تجاهه الحفاظ عليه لأننأ ايضاً نحبه  موفقين بعون الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  ساحاول اضع تصوري للكيبل واليورو والمجنون والله اعلم  لعلى افيدكم ولو بالشي البسيط   الكيبل السعر الحالي 1.5240  الكيبل اتوقع والله اعلم بأن يرتد من السعر 1.5230 + -  تقريبا للصعود  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.5400\1.5450 تقريا   احتمال من الاهداف نهاية الصعود والله اعلم  في حال واصل بعد 1.5460 متوقع بإذن الله 1.5600 تقريبا او تقل بعض بعض الشي  المهم فوق 1.5200 والله اعلم للصعود اذا نزل تحتها اخذ الحذر من الصعود   اليورو دولار والله اعلم بانه للنزول تحت 1.3600  واي صعود له يكون سببه الكيبل مجاراه له بصعوده في حال صعد الكيبل   هدف النزول لليورو  بإذن الله 1.3100 ومتوقع والله اعلم المجال مفتوح له للـ  1.2800 بإذن الله    المجنون والله اعلم له هدف عند 145 وتقريبا وصل له   وله هدف اخر تقريبا عند 146.30 تقريبا هل يصعد له الله اعلم  واتوقع والله اعلم نهاية الصعود له اما يكزن الهاي الذي عمله او 146.30 تقريباومنها رحلة الهبوط   الان والله اعلم مالم يكسر 142.10 فهو للصعود وهي الستوب للشراء بعد مراقبه  في حال كسر 142.10 هدفه بإذن الله 141.30\141  ومن الاهداف مراقبت في حال واصل نزول مراقبة النقطة 140.41 كسرها فهو للنزول لاهداف ابعد قد تصل به لل 130 واكثر والله اعلم ومتوقع بإذن الله 126  مالم تكسر 140.41 فهو للصعود وتكون الستوب للشراء   المهم نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول هي 140.41 والله اعلم  المهم في حال الصعود هدفه بإذن الله 146.30 تقريبا بجميع الاحوال واصل بعدها يكون اهدافه ابعد مالم يواصل بعدها تكون نهاية الصعود له والله اعلم   ارجو معذرتي على التقصير وساحاول كلما وجدت فرصة ان اكون معكم بقدر المستطاع   تمنياتي لكم بالربح والوفير  والله يكتب لكم ولنا الرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للمجنون كبيع يكون الستوب الهاي الحالي 143.40  الستوب للبيع 143.40  الستوب للشراء 142.10  الستوبان للبيعوالشراء من السعر الحالي 142.90  المهم مراقبته وعدم الاستعجال   فرضا نزل وكسر 142.10 نراقبه عند هدف النزول هل يرتد او يواصل نزول عدم الاستعجال في حال واصل نزول نراقب النقطة 140.41 كسرها عليه العوض للهاوية مالم تكسر فتكون ستوب للشراء  والله الموفق

----------


## abo-ali

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  ساحاول اضع تصوري للكيبل واليورو والمجنون والله اعلم  لعلى افيدكم ولو بالشي البسيط   الكيبل السعر الحالي 1.5240  الكيبل اتوقع والله اعلم بأن يرتد من السعر 1.5230 + - تقريبا للصعود  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.5400\1.5450 تقريا   احتمال من الاهداف نهاية الصعود والله اعلم  في حال واصل بعد 1.5460 متوقع بإذن الله 1.5600 تقريبا او تقل بعض بعض الشي  المهم فوق 1.5200 والله اعلم للصعود اذا نزل تحتها اخذ الحذر من الصعود   اليورو دولار والله اعلم بانه للنزول تحت 1.3600 واي صعود له يكون سببه الكيبل مجاراه له بصعوده في حال صعد الكيبل   هدف النزول لليورو بإذن الله 1.3100 ومتوقع والله اعلم المجال مفتوح له للـ 1.2800 بإذن الله    المجنون والله اعلم له هدف عند 145 وتقريبا وصل له   وله هدف اخر تقريبا عند 146.30 تقريبا هل يصعد له الله اعلم  واتوقع والله اعلم نهاية الصعود له اما يكزن الهاي الذي عمله او 146.30 تقريباومنها رحلة الهبوط   الان والله اعلم مالم يكسر 142.10 فهو للصعود وهي الستوب للشراء بعد مراقبه  في حال كسر 142.10 هدفه بإذن الله 141.30\141  ومن الاهداف مراقبت في حال واصل نزول مراقبة النقطة 140.41 كسرها فهو للنزول لاهداف ابعد قد تصل به لل 130 واكثر والله اعلم ومتوقع بإذن الله 126  مالم تكسر 140.41 فهو للصعود وتكون الستوب للشراء   المهم نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول هي 140.41 والله اعلم  المهم في حال الصعود هدفه بإذن الله 146.30 تقريبا بجميع الاحوال واصل بعدها يكون اهدافه ابعد مالم يواصل بعدها تكون نهاية الصعود له والله اعلم  ارجو معذرتي على التقصير وساحاول كلما وجدت فرصة ان اكون معكم بقدر المستطاع   تمنياتي لكم بالربح والوفير  والله يكتب لكم ولنا الرزق جميعا

  السللامم عليكم  ارحب  يا وجه الخير   
 الحمد لله علي السلامه 
الف الف الحمد والشكر علي سلامتك  ان شاء الله ما تشوف شر

----------


## aljameel

> السللامم عليكم ارحب يا وجه الخير 
> الحمد لله علي السلامه 
> الف الف الحمد والشكر علي سلامتك ان شاء الله ما تشوف شر

 الله بيلمك و يبارك فيك اخي ابوعلي

----------


## aljameel

الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6317  هو عنده هدف سابق 1.6300 ووصل له مراقبته في حال لم يصعد فوق 1.6335 فيكون للبيع وهي الستوب للبيع  في حال صعد متوقع الصعود للـ 1.6500 + - تقريبا   لو صعد مراقبته ومع الارتداد نزول بيع ووضع الستوب الهاي الذي يعمله ومع النزول تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول    المهم اما تكون نهاية صعوده الهاي اليوم 1.6335 او يصعد للا احد النقطتان وتكون نهاية صعوده والله اعلم  طبعا ان ذكرته كبيع وليس شراء   هدف البيع بإذن الله من 600 للـ 900 نقطة والله اعلم قابلة للزيادة  لفوق الـ 1000 نقطة  المهم يحتاج صبر والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 125.41  فوق 125 فهو للصعود بإذن الله لهدف 129  لو نزل تحت الـ125 مراقبة النقطة 124.50 احتمال يرتد منها واحتمال يواصل نزول   المهم والله اعلم مهما صعد فهو للنزول لهدف بإذن الله 118.50\116  والله الموفق

----------


## allsa8

السلام عليكم .. 
عزيزي الجميل .. لا أدري لماذا أحسست بالثقة من توصياتك و خبرتك مع أنّي مبتديء و لا معرفة لي بالسوق.. سأتابع توصياتك و أتعلم منها و أحاول التقيد بها بحسابي التجريبي ..  
شكراً لك على ما تقدمه للناس من خير..جزاك الله خيرا عنا .. 
تحياتي لك

----------


## mtaham

االسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ألف سلامة عليك يا أبو مروان ويارب يديم عليك الصحة ويبعد عنك كل شر :Hands:

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم .. 
> عزيزي الجميل .. لا أدري لماذا أحسست بالثقة من توصياتك و خبرتك مع أنّي مبتديء و لا معرفة لي بالسوق.. سأتابع توصياتك و أتعلم منها و أحاول التقيد بها بحسابي التجريبي ..  
> شكراً لك على ما تقدمه للناس من خير..جزاك الله خيرا عنا .. 
> تحياتي لك

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هلا اخي شكرا على الثقة    

> االسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   ألف سلامة عليك يا أبو مروان ويارب يديم عليك الصحة ويبعد عنك كل شر

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك

----------


## aljameel

> الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6317  هو عنده هدف سابق 1.6300 ووصل له مراقبته في حال لم يصعد فوق 1.6335 فيكون للبيع وهي الستوب للبيع  في حال صعد متوقع الصعود للـ 1.6500 + - تقريبا   لو صعد مراقبته ومع الارتداد نزول بيع ووضع الستوب الهاي الذي يعمله ومع النزول تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول   المهم اما تكون نهاية صعوده الهاي اليوم 1.6335 او يصعد للا احد النقطتان وتكون نهاية صعوده والله اعلم  طبعا ان ذكرته كبيع وليس شراء   هدف البيع بإذن الله من 600 للـ 900 نقطة والله اعلم قابلة للزيادة لفوق الـ 1000 نقطة  المهم يحتاج صبر والله اعلم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   بالنسبة للباوند فرنك والله اعلم مراقبة النقطة 1.6301  في حال كسرها والله اعلم دعم للنزول   في حال لم تكسر تكون ستوب للشراء ومراقبة النقطة 1.6335 باختراقها والله اعلم بيصعد  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.6420+ - تقريبا   ومراقبته عند الهدف في حال واصل صعود اتوقع بيذهب قريب من 1.6500  المهم مراقبته من الهدف او اقرب نقطة للـ 1.6510 بيع وهي الستوب  في حال اكتفى بالهدف تكون نقطة الارتداد الستوب للبيع  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 94.13  مراقبة النقطة 93.87 مالم تكسر فهو للصعود وهي الستوب للشراء  كسر 93.87 والله اعلم سيذهب للـ 92.80 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد صعود  اذا ارتد من 92.80 تقريبا شراء والستوب اللو - 10 نقاط ومجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب للو  الان منطقتان شراء السعر الحالي والستوب 93.87  او اذا نزل للنقطة 92.80 تقريبا بشرط يرتد منها   بصراحه شايف هدف الصعود البعيد بإذن الله 103 انتم خذو رزقكم منه 100 او 200 او قناعتكم  او اذا واصل صعود خليكم به   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  راقبو وتوكلو على الله

----------


## عملات 2010

السلام عليكم 
الحمدلله على سلامتك اخي الجميل 
واعطاك الله دوام الصحة

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> الحمدلله على سلامتك اخي الجميل 
> واعطاك الله دوام الصحة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك

----------


## heidar elselehdar

الف حمد الله على السلام ياغالى
قبل ما تحلل العملات طمنا الاول على صحتك

----------


## aljameel

المجنون واليورو ين وضع الستوب لنقطة الدخول لمن دخل بهم شراء  للاحتياط افضل والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الف حمد الله على السلام ياغالى
> قبل ما تحلل العملات طمنا الاول على صحتك

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك 
الحمد لله فيه تحسن 30% هو يحتاج وقت وراحه وإن شاء الله من احسن لاحسن بإذن الله

----------


## freebalad2003

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
الحمد لله على سلامتك اخي 
ابو مروان
و ان شاء الله يكون ما الم بك كفارة للسيئات و الذنوب 
نور المنتدى بعودتك 
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> الحمد لله على سلامتك اخي 
> ابو مروان
> و ان شاء الله يكون ما الم بك كفارة للسيئات و الذنوب 
> نور المنتدى بعودتك 
> تحياتي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك

----------


## ali alrashidi

حياك الله استاذي ابو مروان 
الف الحمد لله ع السلامه 
ماتشوف شر يالغالي ومن حسن الى احسن باذن الله

----------


## maxmous

حمدلله على السلامة يا اغلى استاذ

----------


## aljameel

> حياك الله استاذي ابو مروان 
> الف الحمد لله ع السلامه 
> ماتشوف شر يالغالي ومن حسن الى احسن باذن الله

  

> حمدلله على السلامة يا اغلى استاذ

 الله يسلمكم ويبارك فيكم

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 125.41  فوق 125 فهو للصعود بإذن الله لهدف 129  لو نزل تحت الـ125 مراقبة النقطة 124.50 احتمال يرتد منها واحتمال يواصل نزول   المهم والله اعلم مهما صعد فهو للنزول لهدف بإذن الله 118.50\116   والله الموفق

 الستوب لمن دخل به شراء او من يرغب بالدخول به شراء بعد مراقبه  الستوب 125.43  الهدف الاول بإذن الله  127.40 والهدف الثاني بإذن الله 129\128.80  كسر 125.43 بيع والستوب الهاي او وضع الستوب المناسب لكم  هدف البيع  بإذن الله 124.75 ولكن مجرد كسره 124.85 متوقع بيواصل نزول ابعد من الهدف والله اعلم  وضعت لكم احتمال البيع كاحتياط بإذن الله مافيه خوف منه إن شاء الله بالنهاية بنطلع ربحانين منه لو قدر الله وضرب ستوب الشراء بإذن الله بنعوضها بالبيع والعوض من الله وحده والله الموفق

----------


## أبو محمد.

كنا نشتري الباوند مع كل نزول وحضرتك تقول بيعوا وتمسكوا بالبيع الى ان قلبنا بيع وخسرنا وكنت تستهزء من الشارين وتقول اهدافة تحت 4500 ولا ارى الا النزول  الى ان دمرتنا حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل والان تقول شراء
حتى لم تذكر الاستوب للبيع وقلت سوف ابلغكم ولم تبلغنا حسبي الله عليك

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  ساحاول اضع تصوري للكيبل واليورو والمجنون والله اعلم  لعلى افيدكم ولو بالشي البسيط   الكيبل السعر الحالي 1.5240  الكيبل اتوقع والله اعلم بأن يرتد من السعر 1.5230 + - تقريبا للصعود  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.5400\1.5450 تقريا   احتمال من الاهداف نهاية الصعود والله اعلم  في حال واصل بعد 1.5460 متوقع بإذن الله 1.5600 تقريبا او تقل بعض بعض الشي  المهم فوق 1.5200 والله اعلم للصعود اذا نزل تحتها اخذ الحذر من الصعود   اليورو دولار والله اعلم بانه للنزول تحت 1.3600 واي صعود له يكون سببه الكيبل مجاراه له بصعوده في حال صعد الكيبل   هدف النزول لليورو بإذن الله 1.3100 ومتوقع والله اعلم المجال مفتوح له للـ 1.2800 بإذن الله    المجنون والله اعلم له هدف عند 145 وتقريبا وصل له   وله هدف اخر تقريبا عند 146.30 تقريبا هل يصعد له الله اعلم  واتوقع والله اعلم نهاية الصعود له اما يكزن الهاي الذي عمله او 146.30 تقريباومنها رحلة الهبوط   الان والله اعلم مالم يكسر 142.10 فهو للصعود وهي الستوب للشراء بعد مراقبه  في حال كسر 142.10 هدفه بإذن الله 141.30\141  ومن الاهداف مراقبت في حال واصل نزول مراقبة النقطة 140.41 كسرها فهو للنزول لاهداف ابعد قد تصل به لل 130 واكثر والله اعلم ومتوقع بإذن الله 126  مالم تكسر 140.41 فهو للصعود وتكون الستوب للشراء   المهم نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول هي 140.41 والله اعلم  المهم في حال الصعود هدفه بإذن الله 146.30 تقريبا بجميع الاحوال واصل بعدها يكون اهدافه ابعد مالم يواصل بعدها تكون نهاية الصعود له والله اعلم  ارجو معذرتي على التقصير وساحاول كلما وجدت فرصة ان اكون معكم بقدر المستطاع   تمنياتي لكم بالربح والوفير  والله يكتب لكم ولنا الرزق جميعا

 بالنسبة لليورو دولار والله اعلم  اتوقع والله اعلم مهما صعد فهو للنزول كهدف بإذن الله 1.3100 ساضع لكم المعطيات التى اراها والله اعلم في حال لم يكسر النقطة 1.3370 متوقع يصعد للـ 1.3425 تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول   في حال واصل صعود بعد 1.3425 والله اعلم بيصعد 1.3475 تقريبا ومنها يرتد   المهم تحت 1.3500 متوقع يرتد نزول والله اعلم  في حال كسر الان 1.3370 متوقع ينزل للأ 1.3325 تقريا ومنها يصعد لبناء موجه هابطة واتوقع لا تتجاوز 1.3485 والله اعلم ومنها ينزل   وضعت لكم جميع الخيارات والله يكتب التوفيق لها  من يجيد التعامل مع المعطيات بإذن الله يجني منه ربح وفيربتوفيق الله  والله الموفق

----------


## MBR

الحمد الله على ابلالك من المرض وجعله طهورا وكفارة 
ولا ارك بأسا 
وفقك الله والبسك ثوب الصحة والعافية وعليك بالاستغفار والصدقة

----------


## aljameel

> كنا نشتري الباوند مع كل نزول وحضرتك تقول بيعوا وتمسكوا بالبيع الى ان قلبنا بيع وخسرنا وكنت تستهزء من الشارين وتقول اهدافة تحت 4500 ولا ارى الا النزول الى ان دمرتنا حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل والان تقول شراء
> حتى لم تذكر الاستوب للبيع وقلت سوف ابلغكم ولم تبلغنا حسبي الله عليك

 الله يسامحك اخي وعلى كل حال جزاك الله خير 
والله اعلم لازال الهدف قائم حتى اللحظة 
اولا انا كنت متابع معكم اول باول اخر ماكتبت له وهو عند سعر 1.4830 مالم يكسر 1.4806 شراء والستوب 1.4806 وذكرت الهدف بإذن الله 1.4920 تقريبا وذكرت في حال واصل صعود بعد الهدف احتمال بيصعد لل 1.4950\960 في حال واصل بعد 960 خليكم فيه حتى ابلغكم هذا اخر كماكتبت عن الكيبل وبامكانك الرجوع للموضوع والتاكد من صحة كلامي  
وللمعلومية ذكرت من قبل تحت 1.5050 فهو للنزول لهدف بإذن الله 1.4500
وفي حال صضعد فوق 1.5060 لكل حادث حديث  
كل ماتقول معك كل الحق انما كلمة استهزء بمن يشترى ما اقول غير الله يسامحك لم يصدر مني أستهزاء باي احد منكم
انا دائما اذكر وهي قناعة شخصية من الغلط الدخول عكس الاتجاه العام 
الان اليورو الاتجاه العام نزول لو سألني احد عن الشراء لذكرت له انا لم اوصي شراء

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد الله على ابلالك من المرض وجعله طهورا وكفارة 
> ولا ارك بأسا 
> وفقك الله والبسك ثوب الصحة والعافية وعليك بالاستغفار والصدقة

 جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز

----------


## أبو محمد.

> الله يسامحك اخي وعلى كل حال جزاك الله خير 
> والله اعلم لازال الهدف قائم حتى اللحظة 
> اولا انا كنت متابع معكم اول باول اخر ماكتبت له وهو عند سعر 1.4830 مالم يكسر 1.4806 شراء والستوب 1.4806 وذكرت الهدف بإذن الله 1.4920 تقريبا وذكرت في حال واصل صعود بعد الهدف احتمال بيصعد لل 1.4950\960 في حال واصل بعد 960 خليكم فيه حتى ابلغكم هذا اخر كماكتبت عن الكيبل وبامكانك الرجوع للموضوع والتاكد من صحة كلامي  
> وللمعلومية ذكرت من قبل تحت 1.5050 فهو للنزول لهدف بإذن الله 1.4500
> وفي حال صضعد فوق 1.5060 لكل حادث حديث  
> كل ماتقول معك كل الحق انما كلمة استهزء بمن يشترى ما اقول غير الله يسامحك لم يصدر مني أستهزاء باي احد منكم
> انا دائما اذكر وهي قناعة شخصية من الغلط الدخول عكس الاتجاه العام 
> الان اليورو الاتجاه العام نزول لو سألني احد عن الشراء لذكرت له انا لم اوصي شراء

 قلت  اذا لم يرتد من4940 سوف ابلغكم ولم تبلغنا وحتى احد الاخوة سالك عن استوب البيع ولم ترد علية وبعد ايش تقول لة هدف تحت 4500 بعد ماراح يصعد الى 5600 ويشطبنا تقول سوف ينزل لااملك سوى ان اقول حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله

----------


## aljameel

اخوتي الاعزاء
يشهد الله اني احاول مساعدتكم بما ارى وبقدر المستطاع 
حتى لايلومني احد منكم انا بكتب بما اراه ودائما اضع الاتجاه العام ونقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول 
وساضرب لكم مثال
 توصية سابقة  للمجنون ذكرت هدفه 129.50\126 وان الاتجاه العام هابط
وذكرت البيع من النقطة 138 او من اقرب نقطة لل 138.60
وذكرت الستوب للبيع 138.60
وذكرت نقاط في حال كسرها بإذن الله لاهدافه 129.50\126
في حال اخترق 138.60 ولو بنقطة بنقلب شراء وهدف الشراء 145\146 
فرجاء من يرغب بالدخول بتوصية ما اكتبها متابعة ما اكتب اما اخذ جزء وترك الباقي فهذا لا يصح
حتى لا يلؤمني احد منكم فانا ضربت لكم بتوصية سابقة للمجنون

----------


## aljameel

> قلت اذا لم يرتد من4940 سوف ابلغكم ولم تبلغنا وحتى احد الاخوة سالك عن استوب البيع ولم ترد علية وبعد ايش تقول لة هدف تحت 4500 بعد ماراح يصعد الى 5600 ويشطبنا تقول سوف ينزل لااملك سوى ان اقول حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله

 اخي الله يهديك انا اتذكر كل كلمه كتبتها وبامكانك الرجوع الله يهديك 
اولا الحمد لله لم يخسر احد من التوصية واتحداك تاتي بااحد خسر من التوصية على الكيبل
اذا انت خسرت فهذا سببه انت احتمال لم تتفهم التوصية
ساذكر لك التوصية على الكيبل  بالتفصيل
ذكرت بيع من 1.4975 تقريبا ووضعت الستوب 1.5010
وصعد للـ 1.5004 وارتد نزول 
وكنت متابع التوصية اول باول اخرها عندما وصل 1.4809 وبقى بالمنطقة فترة من الوقت
وذكرت مرة اخرى لتاكيد النزول وهو عند سعر 1.4830 يجب كسر 1.4806
مالم تكسر 1.4806 ممكن اغلاق البيع و الدخول شراء وهي الستوب للشراء 1.4806
وذكرت الهدف بإذن الله 1.4920 تقريبا واحتمال يصعد لل 940\950
في حال واصل صعود خليكم به حتى ابلغكم 
ومن قبل ذاكر تحت 1.5050 للنزول فوقها للصعود ولكل حادث حديث
اذا انا ذكرت السابق بالله عليك ماذا تفهم من ذلك
وارجع اقولك الله يسامحك

----------


## بسيم محمد

نحمد الله على سلامتك ونرجو أن لا ترهق  نفسك . الله يشافيك ويعافيك .

----------


## أبو محمد.

قلت في حال واصل صعود خليكم حتى ابلغكم
هنا السؤال لماذا لم تبلغنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> نحمد الله على سلامتك ونرجو أن لا ترهق نفسك . الله يشافيك ويعافيك .

 الله سلمك ويبارك فيك

----------


## aljameel

> قلت في حال واصل صعود خليكم حتى ابلغكم
> هنا السؤال لماذا لم تبلغنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 يا ابوعمر ابي اسالك 
هل دخلت انت بالبيع من 1.4975
هل اغلقت ودخلت شراء من 1.4830
اذا دخلت بيع واغلقت فانت ربحان مايقارب 150نقطة
اذا دخلت شراء فانت ربحان 
اين خسارتك فرضا ابلغت او لم ابلغ هل خسرت او خسر احد من التوصية 
فاذا انت داخل شراء بها اين تقع خسارتك الله يهديك 
والله والله  يااخي اني مريض فلم استطع الاستمرار معكم والله اني لازلت مريض حتى اللحظة والحمد لله على كل شي ودخلت اليوم  لمساعدتكم مجرد حسيت بعافيه  نوعا ما والحمد لله 
انا لا اتهرب من شي والحمد لله لم يخسر معي احد ونادرا جدا تخسر توصية والحمد لله اضع عوض والعوض من الله لمن خسر بوقتها واذكر ذلك وغالبا ستوباتي صغيره جدا لا ترهق حسابتكم  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اخوتي اعتبروووو التوصيات الحالية ملغية  الحمد لله من داخل بها ليس بخسران اما بربح او لارابح ولاخاسر والمنتدى ملئي باخوانا الثقات بامكانكم متابعتهم

----------


## أبو محمد.

دخلت بيع معك من 4920 وانتظر الفرج من الله اشوف نقطة دخولي

----------


## mostafa_anwr

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اهم حاجة انك رجعت بالسلامة

----------


## heidar elselehdar

يا اخى الغالى ابو مروان يا جميل
ارجوك لا تزعل ممن يلومونك عن غير وجه حق فوالله انا اشهد انك رجلا خلوقا و سباقا بالخير
فلا تسمع لجهل الجاهلين و لا تهتم بما يقولون فالله اعلم بك و بهم
ارجوك لا تحزن مما قال هذا الاخ 
و ادعو له بالهدية و لتعلم ان لك اخوة يحبونك فى الله و يتمننون لك كل الخير
شفاك الله يا اخى الغلى و التقل حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل
و اقولها مع حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل
فانت و الله ما قصرت و لم نرى منك الا كل خير

----------


## aljameel

> دخلت بيع معك من 4920 وانتظر الفرج من الله اشوف نقطة دخولي

 اخي انا لا اعرف دخولك بيع من الصعود الاول او بعد النزول لل809 ثم صعد 
بجميع الاحوال لمل لم تلتزم بالستوب
بالرغم اني واضع الستوب 1.5010 وذكرت مجرد نزوله بوضع الستوب لنقطة الدخول هذا عندما صعد بالمره الاول التي ذكرت بها بيع من 1.4975

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اهم حاجة انك رجعت بالسلامة

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك

----------


## aljameel

> يا اخى الغالى ابو مروان يا جميل
> ارجوك لا تزعل ممن يلومونك عن غير وجه حق فوالله انا اشهد انك رجلا خلوقا و سباقا بالخير
> فلا تسمع لجهل الجاهلين و لا تهتم بما يقولون فالله اعلم بك و بهم
> ارجوك لا تحزن مما قال هذا الاخ 
> و ادعو له بالهدية و لتعلم ان لك اخوة يحبونك فى الله و يتمننون لك كل الخير
> شفاك الله يا اخى الغلى و التقل حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل
> و اقولها مع حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل
> فانت و الله ما قصرت و لم نرى منك الا كل خير

 بارك الله فيك 
اخي انا ازعل من نفسي اذا رأيت احد خسران واكون متسبب بخسارته 
ولكن يعلم الله اني واضع التوصية واضحة ولم اكن سبب بخسارته وإن شاء الله لن اكون سبب بخسارت احد 
ولن ازعل منه او من غيره انما يحز بالنفس اذا رأيت احد فهم التوصية بغير ماهو مكتوب ويخسر ويلؤمني بذلك

----------


## heidar elselehdar

يا اخى ياابو مرون 
ارجوك توقف عن الرد و عن الدفاع عن نفسك 
فانت لست فى حاجة لذلك
يا اخى انت طيب زيادة عن اللزوم 
انت لست مسؤول عن احد فينا و لم تلزم احدا باتباع توصياتك

----------


## aljameel

على العموم انا أستاذنكم ونراكم بوقت لاحق بإذن الله

----------


## محمد العزب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حمدا لله على سلامتك أستاذنا الغالي
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك وجميع المسلمين 
وأن تعود مره أخرى بيننا في كامل صحتك وعافيتك 
وفقك الله  :Eh S(7):

----------


## أبو محمد.

لانك قلت اذا لم يرتد من4940 سوف ابلغكم ولم تبلغنا ارجع للصفحة وتاكد من ذلك

----------


## heidar elselehdar

يا اخى و الله افهمك واقدر مجهودك و حسن نواياك و حبك لمساعدة الغير 
و لكن هناك اشخاص لا يمكن مساعدتهم فلا تشغل بالك 
صدقنى هناك من هم اكثر منهم يفهمونك و يستفيدون منك و من علمك 
و يتمنون لك كل الخير

----------


## ابو تالين

مجهود كبير وتعاون جميل منك يا جميل  حمدا لله على سلامتك يا غالي  أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك ويعافيك  :Eh S(7):  وأجر وعافية يارب يا أمير يا ذوق

----------


## beshay

الاخ الفاضل ابو مروان
  اتمنى من الله ان تكون فى صحه جيده وايضا اتمنى الا تتغاضى عن تعليمات الطبيب وارجوك رجاء خاص الا ترهق نفسك والا تضايق نفسك من المناقشات الفجه لانك شحص محترم جدا جدااااااااااااااا
وان شاء الله ربنا سوف يكرمك فى صحتك علشان فيه مئات والوف بيحبوك ويقدروك

----------


## allsa8

> اخوتي اعتبروووو التوصيات الحالية ملغية  الحمد لله من داخل بها ليس بخسران اما بربح او لارابح ولاخاسر والمنتدى ملئي باخوانا الثقات بامكانكم متابعتهم

    
عزيزي الجميل ..
الله يعافيك و يعطيك الصحة و العافية .. أجر و عافية .. و باذن الله تتعافي في أقرب وقت .. 
اذا عضو زعل عليك بسبب خسارته ...ألف عضو بيزعل عليك اذاتوقفت عن وضع التوصيات.. احنا واثقين من قدرتك التحليلية و واثقين انك تبي الخير لنا و تضع توصياتك بقصد تفيدنا.. و أي أحد ينفذ توصياتك هو موافقة و اقرار بانه يتحمل المسؤولية الكاملة بنفسه و الا لا يدخل السوق من البداية.. 
لي رجاء انك ما تترك التوصيات ..  
و تقبل تحياتي الخالصة ..

----------


## amiro

> الاخ الفاضل ابو مروان
>   اتمنى من الله ان تكون فى صحه جيده وايضا اتمنى الا تتغاضى عن تعليمات الطبيب وارجوك رجاء خاص الا ترهق نفسك والا تضايق نفسك من المناقشات الفجه لانك شحص محترم جدا جدااااااااااااااا
> وان شاء الله ربنا سوف يكرمك فى صحتك علشان فيه مئات والوف بيحبوك ويقدروك

  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## beshay

> كنا نشتري الباوند مع كل نزول وحضرتك تقول بيعوا وتمسكوا بالبيع الى ان قلبنا بيع وخسرنا وكنت تستهزء من الشارين وتقول اهدافة تحت 4500 ولا ارى الا النزول  الى ان دمرتنا حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل والان تقول شراء
> حتى لم تذكر الاستوب للبيع وقلت سوف ابلغكم ولم تبلغنا حسبي الله عليك

 ارجو من شخصكم ان تراجع نفسك وتتذكر ما كتبته فى توصيات على العملات الخاص بالاستاذ رشدى ورده على سيادتك  بتاريخ 29 مارس 2010

----------


## ابو نوران

السلام عليك ايها الرجل الطيب الشهم والله انني ادعيلك يااخي انا نفس المشكله ورحت وفصلت طاوله بحيث يكون لما ارى الكمبيوتر ظهري متعدل ورقبتي كانني راكب سياره اي متعدله ومع ذلك فيتامين B مركب اسمه نيروبرون لانها السبب الجلسه اكثر من ضرر الكمبيوتر وستخدم كذلك مغنيسيوم للفك الشد وكذلك رياكسون او بارافون والحمد لله ماعندي مشكله بعد العلاج وتغيير جلستي اتمنى لك الشفا العاجل وحاول ان لاتجعل الملاقيف يلعبون عليك اهم شي اننا نحبك وفيه ناس تحبك والمقهورين اللي يغيرون نكاتهم ويجون مقهورين ويحاولون قهرك لاتلتفت اليهم ولاترد عليهم تكون عرضه للاستفزاز يعني بالعربي الفصيح تشوف مشاركه ماتعجبك رد على اللي بعدها وتشوف كيف يولعون وتحس بالراحه حتى انني اقول اهم شي صحتك والله معنا وانت شف مصلحتك او قلل من مشاركاتك

----------


## ربحان خسران

حمدا لله على سلامتك يا غالي  وأجر وعافية

----------


## beshay

> السلام عليك ايها الرجل الطيب الشهم والله انني ادعيلك يااخي انا نفس المشكله ورحت وفصلت طاوله بحيث يكون لما ارى الكمبيوتر ظهري متعدل ورقبتي كانني راكب سياره اي متعدله ومع ذلك فيتامين B مركب اسمه نيروبرون لانها السبب الجلسه اكثر من ضرر الكمبيوتر وستخدم كذلك مغنيسيوم للفك الشد وكذلك رياكسون او بارافون والحمد لله ماعندي مشكله بعد العلاج وتغيير جلستي اتمنى لك الشفا العاجل وحاول ان لاتجعل الملاقيف يلعبون عليك اهم شي اننا نحبك وفيه ناس تحبك والمقهورين اللي يغيرون نكاتهم ويجون مقهورين ويحاولون قهرك لاتلتفت اليهم ولاترد عليهم تكون عرضه للاستفزاز يعني بالعربي الفصيح تشوف مشاركه ماتعجبك رد على اللي بعدها وتشوف كيف يولعون وتحس بالراحه حتى انني اقول اهم شي صحتك والله معنا وانت شف مصلحتك او قلل من مشاركاتك

 الاخ الحبيب ابو مروان ارجوك الا تكون متضايق من احد واذا فيه شخص زعلك امسحها فى شخصى وبعد كده يا عم الشباب  مش عايز تقولى ايه اخبار الكندى حتى علشان خاطر صاحبنا واللى اتخض اول ما عرف انك تعبان

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  حمدا لله على سلامتك أستاذنا الغالي أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك وجميع المسلمين  وأن تعود مره أخرى بيننا في كامل صحتك وعافيتك  وفقك الله

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك مشرفنا العزيز وجزاك الله خير  

> يا اخى و الله افهمك واقدر مجهودك و حسن نواياك و حبك لمساعدة الغير 
> و لكن هناك اشخاص لا يمكن مساعدتهم فلا تشغل بالك 
> صدقنى هناك من هم اكثر منهم يفهمونك و يستفيدون منك و من علمك 
> و يتمنون لك كل الخير

  

> مجهود كبير وتعاون جميل منك يا جميل  حمدا لله على سلامتك يا غالي  أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك ويعافيك  وأجر وعافية يارب يا أمير يا ذوق

  
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير اخي ابو تالين   

> الاخ الفاضل ابو مروان
> اتمنى من الله ان تكون فى صحه جيده وايضا اتمنى الا تتغاضى عن تعليمات الطبيب وارجوك رجاء خاص الا ترهق نفسك والا تضايق نفسك من المناقشات الفجه لانك شحص محترم جدا جدااااااااااااااا
> وان شاء الله ربنا سوف يكرمك فى صحتك علشان فيه مئات والوف بيحبوك ويقدروك

 الله يبارك فيك   

> عزيزي الجميل ..
> الله يعافيك و يعطيك الصحة و العافية .. أجر و عافية .. و باذن الله تتعافي في أقرب وقت .. 
> اذا عضو زعل عليك بسبب خسارته ...ألف عضو بيزعل عليك اذاتوقفت عن وضع التوصيات.. احنا واثقين من قدرتك التحليلية و واثقين انك تبي الخير لنا و تضع توصياتك بقصد تفيدنا.. و أي أحد ينفذ توصياتك هو موافقة و اقرار بانه يتحمل المسؤولية الكاملة بنفسه و الا لا يدخل السوق من البداية.. 
> لي رجاء انك ما تترك التوصيات ..  
> و تقبل تحياتي الخالصة ..

 بارك الله فيك واشكرك على الثقة   

> 

  

> السلام عليك ايها الرجل الطيب الشهم والله انني ادعيلك يااخي انا نفس المشكله ورحت وفصلت طاوله بحيث يكون لما ارى الكمبيوتر ظهري متعدل ورقبتي كانني راكب سياره اي متعدله ومع ذلك فيتامين B مركب اسمه نيروبرون لانها السبب الجلسه اكثر من ضرر الكمبيوتر وستخدم كذلك مغنيسيوم للفك الشد وكذلك رياكسون او بارافون والحمد لله ماعندي مشكله بعد العلاج وتغيير جلستي اتمنى لك الشفا العاجل وحاول ان لاتجعل الملاقيف يلعبون عليك اهم شي اننا نحبك وفيه ناس تحبك والمقهورين اللي يغيرون نكاتهم ويجون مقهورين ويحاولون قهرك لاتلتفت اليهم ولاترد عليهم تكون عرضه للاستفزاز يعني بالعربي الفصيح تشوف مشاركه ماتعجبك رد على اللي بعدها وتشوف كيف يولعون وتحس بالراحه حتى انني اقول اهم شي صحتك والله معنا وانت شف مصلحتك او قلل من مشاركاتك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير
ماشاء الله عليك وصفة ساهتم بها واشكرك على اهتمامك اخي العزيز ابو نوران
 ساعمل بنصيحتك بإذن الله  

> حمدا لله على سلامتك يا غالي  وأجر وعافية

  الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك  

> الاخ الحبيب ابو مروان ارجوك الا تكون متضايق من احد واذا فيه شخص زعلك امسحها فى شخصى وبعد كده يا عم الشباب مش عايز تقولى ايه اخبار الكندى حتى علشان خاطر صاحبنا واللى اتخض اول ما عرف انك تعبان

 الله يسعدك ويبارك فيك
الكندي ياحلو ماقلنا لابد من اختراق 1.0325 ليواصل صعود مالم يخترقها فهو للنزول 
هو للاسف لم يخترقها ارتد من 302 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

ساحاول متابعة ما اوصيت عليه بقدر المستطاع بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم الحمد لله وصل نزول كما هو متوقع لنقطة الشراء ليواصل صعود لاهدافه بإذن الله لابد من اختراق 1.5318 يجب الانتباه لها احتمال يصعد للـ 1.5310 ومايواصل صعود ويرتد منها في حال صعد ولم يخترقها تكون ستوب للبيع بعد تاكد بانه لن يخترق 1.5318 الان فوق اللو الحالي 1.5226 متوقع الصعود وهي الستوب للشراء لمن دخل شراء به لو كسرها احتمال ينزل لا اعرف اين تكون نقطة نزوله ولكن تحت 1.5200 يكون اقرب للنزول من الصعود والله اعلم وسنراقبه سوياُ بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## ربحان خسران

اخي العزيز aljameel 
عندي بيع اليورو دولار 1.3350 منذ اسبوعين والهدف 1.3330  
هل ممكن ينزل الى هذي المستويات اليوم 
تحياتي

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

الف الف الف حمد لله على السلامه   ان شاء الله تكون بصحه يابو مروان   ونصيحه خفف من شغلك ترا بعد الصحه مافي   تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

> اخي العزيز aljameel 
> عندي بيع اليورو دولار 1.3350 منذ اسبوعين والهدف 1.3330  
> هل ممكن ينزل الى هذي المستويات اليوم 
> تحياتي

 والله اعلم لو صعد فوق 410 احتمال اكتفى بالنزول عند 1.3356
مالم يصعد متوقع النزول بإذن الله لهدف 1.3325 تقريبا من الهدف اما يواصل نزول او يرتد لبناء موجه هابطة واتوقع لا تتجاوز 1.3500 والله اعلم 
المعطيات التى امامي هو للنزول والله اعلم لهدف بإذن الله 1.3100 ومتوقع هدف اخر بإذن الله 1.2800 او قريب منها بشرط يكون تحت 1.3600 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الف الف الف حمد لله على السلامه   ان شاء الله تكون بصحه يابو مروان   ونصيحه خفف من شغلك ترا بعد الصحه مافي    تحياتي

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك اخي محمد 
فعلا اهم شي الصحة جزاك الله خير

----------


## mtaham

ايه رأيك فى زوج اليورو استرالى يا أبو مروان

----------


## ربحان خسران

> والله اعلم لو صعد فوق 410 احتمال اكتفى بالنزول عند 1.3356
> مالم يصعد متوقع النزول بإذن الله لهدف 1.3325 تقريبا من الهدف اما يواصل نزول او يرتد لبناء موجه هابطة واتوقع لا تتجاوز 1.3500 والله اعلم 
> المعطيات التى امامي هو للنزول والله اعلم لهدف بإذن الله 1.3100 ومتوقع هدف اخر بإذن الله 1.2800 او قريب منها بشرط يكون تحت 1.3600 
> والله الموفق

  جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## ربحان خسران

> والله اعلم لو صعد فوق 410 احتمال اكتفى بالنزول عند 1.3356
> مالم يصعد متوقع النزول بإذن الله لهدف 1.3325 تقريبا من الهدف اما يواصل نزول او يرتد لبناء موجه هابطة واتوقع لا تتجاوز 1.3500 والله اعلم 
> المعطيات التى امامي هو للنزول والله اعلم لهدف بإذن الله 1.3100 ومتوقع هدف اخر بإذن الله 1.2800 او قريب منها بشرط يكون تحت 1.3600 
> والله الموفق

  جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> ايه رأيك فى زوج اليورو استرالى يا أبو مروان

 اخي والله غريب هذا الجوز توقعت بان لاينزل تحت 1.4550 وصعد قريب من 800 ثم ارتد وولد موجه هابطة ونزل لل 1.4400
يفضل الانتظار بالوقت الحالي وإن شاء الله سنحاول التقاطه من تحت من نقطة جيدة بإذن الله
لاتستعجل

----------


## soliter

الكيبل ضرب استوب الشراء نبيع من هنا ؟

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل ضرب استوب الشراء نبيع من هنا ؟

 اخي والله اعلم تحت 1.5200 هو اقرب للنزول من الصعود
ولكن بامانه صعب تحديد هدف له بالوقت الحالي
انما في حال واصل نزول له هدف بإذن الله 1.4900 والله اعلم
فالبيع يكون تحت 1.5200 بستوب صغير ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم للصلاة وبإذن الله لنا لقاء بإذن الله بعد الصلاة 
المهم راقبو الكيبل تحت 1.5200 اقرب للنزول من الصعود والله اعلم  
يجب متابعته اول باول من يدخل به

----------


## soliter

> اخي والله اعلم تحت 1.5200 هو اقرب للنزول من الصعود
> ولكن بامانه صعب تحديد هدف له بالوقت الحالي
> انما في حال واصل نزول له هدف بإذن الله 1.4900 والله اعلم
> فالبيع يكون تحت 1.5200 بستوب صغير ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول

 شكرا لسرعه الرد اخى الفاضل 
طيب هو كموجه عامه هل هو صعودونزوله ده بيكون ده تصحيح ؟
ام هو فى موجه هابطه وصعوده هو التصحيح ؟ 
نريد منك خارطه الطريق كما عودتنا 
وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا لسرعه الرد اخى الفاضل 
> طيب هو كموجه عامه هل هو صعودونزوله ده بيكون ده تصحيح ؟
> ام هو فى موجه هابطه وصعوده هو التصحيح ؟ 
> نريد منك خارطه الطريق كما عودتنا 
> وشكرا

 ساحاول ايصال مايمكن ايصاله كمعلومه عامة للكيبل إن شاء الله اني اصيب بها 
والله اعلم
من قبل اذا كنت متابع لي بموضوعي انا بذكر اهداف رئيسيه
الاهداف التي ذكرتها من قبل للكيبل كنزول 
1.5865
1.5635
1.5130
واخرها 1.4500 ولم يصل له 
الان اي صعود يكون صعود تصحيحي حتى ولو صعد لاي نقطة تحت 1.5865 فهو للنزول
فنتوقع كالتالي في حال هو فوق 1.5130 يكون التصحيح تحت 1.5635 صعد فوقها نتوقع التصحيح تحت 1.5865 مو شرط النقطة المهم تحتها  
الان بما انا فوق 1.5130 نتوقع الصعود ولكن يجب مراقبته في حال نزل تحت 1.5200 احتمال ينزل لل 1.5160 ويرتد واحتمال قبل لايصل لل 1.5130 يرتد
فصعب الحكم عليه احتمال الارتداد واحتمال يواصل نزول لاجل كذا انا ذكرت تحت 1.5200 يجب متابعته اول باول فهو تحت 1.5200 يضعف الصعود 
هو الان كموجه بيقول تحت 1.5381 هدفي 1.4500
ولكن يجب نراقب موجات اخرى اصغر الموجات الصغرى بتقول فوق 1.5130 صاعد لهدف بإذن الله 1.5450 تقريبا بشرط اختراق 1.5318 لو واصل بعد الهدف باختراق 1.5460 تقريبا فالمجال مفتوح له حتى 1.5635 ولكن هل يصل لها ام لا هذا صعب الان الحكم عليه احتمال يصعد لل 1.5500 او اعلى بقليل او 5600 ويرتد كل شي جائز  
إن شاء الله اني ااوصلت الفكرة كما ينبغي 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السلام عليكم  ساحاول اضع تصوري للكيبل واليورو والمجنون والله اعلم  لعلى افيدكم ولو بالشي البسيط   الكيبل السعر الحالي 1.5240  الكيبل اتوقع والله اعلم بأن يرتد من السعر 1.5230 + - تقريبا للصعود  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.5400\1.5450 تقريا   احتمال من الاهداف نهاية الصعود والله اعلم  في حال واصل بعد 1.5460 متوقع بإذن الله 1.5600 تقريبا او تقل بعض بعض الشي  المهم فوق 1.5200 والله اعلم للصعود اذا نزل تحتها اخذ الحذر من الصعود   اليورو دولار والله اعلم بانه للنزول تحت 1.3600 واي صعود له يكون سببه الكيبل مجاراه له بصعوده في حال صعد الكيبل   هدف النزول لليورو بإذن الله 1.3100 ومتوقع والله اعلم المجال مفتوح له للـ 1.2800 بإذن الله    المجنون والله اعلم له هدف عند 145 وتقريبا وصل له   وله هدف اخر تقريبا عند 146.30 تقريبا هل يصعد له الله اعلم  واتوقع والله اعلم نهاية الصعود له اما يكزن الهاي الذي عمله او 146.30 تقريباومنها رحلة الهبوط   الان والله اعلم مالم يكسر 142.10 فهو للصعود وهي الستوب للشراء بعد مراقبه  في حال كسر 142.10 هدفه بإذن الله 141.30\141  ومن الاهداف مراقبت في حال واصل نزول مراقبة النقطة 140.41 كسرها فهو للنزول لاهداف ابعد قد تصل به لل 130 واكثر والله اعلم ومتوقع بإذن الله 126  مالم تكسر 140.41 فهو للصعود وتكون الستوب للشراء   المهم نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول هي 140.41 والله اعلم  المهم في حال الصعود هدفه بإذن الله 146.30 تقريبا بجميع الاحوال واصل بعدها يكون اهدافه ابعد مالم يواصل بعدها تكون نهاية الصعود له والله اعلم  ارجو معذرتي على التقصير وساحاول كلما وجدت فرصة ان اكون معكم بقدر المستطاع   تمنياتي لكم بالربح والوفير  والله يكتب لكم ولنا الرزق جميعا

     

> بالنسبة للمجنون كبيع يكون الستوب الهاي الحالي 143.40   الستوب للبيع 143.40  الستوب للشراء 142.10  الستوبان للبيعوالشراء من السعر الحالي 142.90  المهم مراقبته وعدم الاستعجال   فرضا نزل وكسر 142.10 نراقبه عند هدف النزول هل يرتد او يواصل نزول عدم الاستعجال في حال واصل نزول نراقب النقطة 140.41 كسرها عليه العوض للهاوية مالم تكسر فتكون ستوب للشراء   والله الموفق

 المهم نسيت المجنون الان لاهداف الهابطة كما ذكرتها بإذن الله وننسى النقطة 142.10 انا ذكرتها قبل الصعود الان للنزول بإذن الله لاهدافه ومراقبة ماذكرته بعد الهدف والله الموفق  والله اعلم متوقع كسر 140.41 انما مراقبته يفضل ولكن اتوقع الكسر احتمال كبير والله اعلم

----------


## بسيم محمد

شكرا يا غالي ولكن رجائنا عدم الجلوس كثيرا أمام الكمبيوتر كطلب الطبيب .

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا يا غالي ولكن رجائنا عدم الجلوس كثيرا أمام الكمبيوتر كطلب الطبيب .

 جزاك الله خير اخي بسيم 
حتى اطمئن على التوصيات ساغيب عنكم فترة الله يعينكم علي 
وشكرا لاهتمامك ياغالي

----------


## rami_1401

اخي واستاذي الجميل  ما رايك في  اليورو \ استرالي

----------


## paon

اهلا اهلا بالطيب
الحمدلله عالسلامة يا غالي

----------


## aljameel

> اخي واستاذي الجميل    ما رايك في اليورو \ استرالي

 اخي والله اعلم تحت 1.4450 نازل ممكن 1.4350 وممكن لل 1.4300 وممكن اكثر 
ولكن باي لحضة ممكن يرتد صعود  
بس انا احاول التقاطه بالنزول كشراء واحاول اخذه من نقطة جيدة يرتد منها براقبه مجرد اشوف نقطة جيدة بإذن الله ساضعها بوقتها وإن شاء الله نتوفق به 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اهلا اهلا بالطيب
> الحمدلله عالسلامة يا غالي

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك اخي العزيز

----------


## salman123

الحمدلله اخوي الجميل على السلامه ... وماتشوف شر ان شاءالله ... طهور ان شاءالله لك 
اتمنى لك التوفيق وللجميع

----------


## aljameel

الان الكيبل واليورو بمنطقة اما يرتدو منها او يواصلو نزول  كتوقع خاص اتوقع مواصلة النزول بنسبة اكبر والله اعلم  في حال ارتدو صعود اتوقع ارتداد لمواصلة النزول والله اعلم احتمال لبناء موجه صغيرة هابطة   فانتم راقبوهم ولا للاستعجال  وفي حال تاكد الصعود سابلغ عنه بإذن الله انما حتى اللحظة النزول هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> الحمدلله اخوي الجميل على السلامه ... وماتشوف شر ان شاءالله ... طهور ان شاءالله لك 
> اتمنى لك التوفيق وللجميع

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك اخي 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## ابو نوران

اتوقع الارتداد من 5190 او من البايوف اليومي5220 اقل من 230والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 94.13  مراقبة النقطة 93.87 مالم تكسر فهو للصعود وهي الستوب للشراء  كسر 93.87 والله اعلم سيذهب للـ 92.80 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد صعود  اذا ارتد من 92.80 تقريبا شراء والستوب اللو - 10 نقاط ومجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب للو  الان منطقتان شراء السعر الحالي والستوب 93.87  او اذا نزل للنقطة 92.80 تقريبا بشرط يرتد منها   بصراحه شايف هدف الصعود البعيد بإذن الله 103 انتم خذو رزقكم منه 100 او 200 او قناعتكم  او اذا واصل صعود خليكم به   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   راقبو وتوكلو على الله

 من دخل به نقول له مبرووك واللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  المهم مراقبة النقطة 92.80 تقريبا او 92.90 تقريبا   المتوقع والله اعلم الارتد منها بإذن الله  في حال واصل نزول فالمجال مفتوح له والله اعلم للـ 90  جني الربح والدخول شراء  بعد تاكد بالارتداد    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> الان الكيبل واليورو بمنطقة اما يرتدو منها او يواصلو نزول  كتوقع خاص اتوقع مواصلة النزول بنسبة اكبر والله اعلم  في حال ارتدو صعود اتوقع ارتداد لمواصلة النزول والله اعلم احتمال لبناء موجه صغيرة هابطة   فانتم راقبوهم ولا للاستعجال   وفي حال تاكد الصعود سابلغ عنه بإذن الله انما حتى اللحظة النزول هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم

  اخى الجميل
عندى عقد بيع لليورو من 3309  من حوالى اسبوعين او اكثر اين اضع الاستوب لوز
لانى فى المرة الاولى صبرت عليه حتى 5090 و لا انوى ان اكرر الخطاء فى حالة ارتداده

----------


## heidar elselehdar

قصدت3590  و 5090

----------


## aljameel

> اتوقع الارتداد من 5190 او من البايوف اليومي5220 اقل من 230والله اعلم

 كل شي محتمل ووارد  
ولكن لابد تضع بتصورك وبحساباتك  فوق 1.5130 فهو للصعود 
فكلما صعد فوق 1.5200 يكون اقرب للصعود وهكذا الله يعينك يحتاج مراقبه
انما للذي يجيد التعامل به يجني الكثير منه والله اعلم 
قانت ارسم فيبو مابين القمه اليوم واللو اليوم  
فاي ارتداد من 50% او قبلها توقع النزول اي صعود فوق 61% توقع والله اعلم الصعود 
فاحتمال يرتد من 38 او 50 واحتمال يواصل صعود 
مجرد يتاكد الصعود سابلغ عنه بإذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل
> عندى عقد بيع لليورو من 3309 من حوالى اسبوعين او اكثر اين اضع الاستوب لوز
> لانى فى المرة الاولى صبرت عليه حتى 5090 و لا انوى ان اكرر الخطاء فى حالة ارتداده

 اخي هو عنده هدف والله اعلم 1.3325 تقريا
وتقريبا وصل له بما انه وصل لل 1.3332
فانت راقبه هل يواصل نزول بعد الهدف في حال واصل نزول وتعدى نقطة بيعك 1.3309 
اتوقع بيواصل نزول والله اعلم 
انا حتى اللحظة والله اعلم للنزول وهدف النزول بإذن الله 1.3100 قابل للزيادة المجال مفتوح له قريب من 1.2800 والله اعلم 
فاما تغلق او تنتظر لو نزل لهدفه الافضل تعامل اول باول والخيار لك 
احتمال يرتد لبناء موجه هابطة صغيرة وهذا وارد  والله اعلم 
وصعب اخي اضع لك الستوب لانه بعيد فهو كموجه والله اعلم تحت 1.3600 للنزول

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 125.41  فوق 125 فهو للصعود بإذن الله لهدف 129  لو نزل تحت الـ125 مراقبة النقطة 124.50 احتمال يرتد منها واحتمال يواصل نزول   المهم والله اعلم مهما صعد فهو للنزول لهدف بإذن الله 118.50\116   والله الموفق

   

> الستوب لمن دخل به شراء او من يرغب بالدخول به شراء بعد مراقبه   الستوب 125.43  الهدف الاول بإذن الله 127.40 والهدف الثاني بإذن الله 129\128.80  كسر 125.43 بيع والستوب الهاي او وضع الستوب المناسب لكم  هدف البيع بإذن الله 124.75 ولكن مجرد كسره 124.85 متوقع بيواصل نزول ابعد من الهدف والله اعلم  وضعت لكم احتمال البيع كاحتياط بإذن الله مافيه خوف منه إن شاء الله بالنهاية بنطلع ربحانين منه لو قدر الله وضرب ستوب الشراء بإذن الله بنعوضها بالبيع والعوض من الله وحده  والله الموفق

     للمشاهدة والله الموفق  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   وصل هدفه الحمد لله  الان مراقبة ماهو مكتوب فاحتمال الارتداد واحتمال مواصلة النزول   راقبو النقطة 124.50 + - تقريبا في حال ارتد منها اما ارتداد تصحيحي او مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم واصل نزول المجال مفتوح له وسنراقبه سوياُ بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> اخي هو عنده هدف والله اعلم 1.3325 تقريا
> وتقريبا وصل له بما انه وصل لل 1.3332
> فانت راقبه هل يواصل نزول بعد الهدف في حال واصل نزول وتعدى نقطة بيعك 1.3309 
> اتوقع بيواصل نزول والله اعلم 
> انا حتى اللحظة والله اعلم للنزول وهدف النزول بإذن الله 1.3100 قابل للزيادة المجال مفتوح له قريب من 1.2800 والله اعلم 
> فاما تغلق او تنتظر لو نزل لهدفه الافضل تعامل اول باول والخيار لك 
> احتمال يرتد لبناء موجه هابطة صغيرة وهذا وارد والله اعلم 
> وصعب اخي اضع لك الستوب لانه بعيد فهو كموجه والله اعلم تحت 1.3600 للنزول

  اشكرك يا غالى على الرد
خلاص امرى لله سوف اترك الاستوب كما هو عند 3586 و ربنا كريم ينزل فى هذه الساعة و اخرج على خير ان شاء الله

----------


## أبو جوان

الحمد لله على السلامة 
ما تشوف شر يا غالي 
المهم تدير بالك على صحتك

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله على السلامة 
> ما تشوف شر يا غالي 
> المهم تدير بالك على صحتك

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك  
وشكرا لاهتمامك اخي ابوجوان

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم ساعة ولنا لقاء بإذن الله بعد الصلاة 
صابني صداع من المتابعه ارتاح بعض الشي وإن شاء الله اعود لكم

----------


## firasss

ممكن احد يوضحلي وضع المجنون حاليا

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن احد يوضحلي وضع المجنون حاليا

 اخي بإذن الله عنده هدف يصل به للـ 141 
وراقب النقطة 140.41 مالم يكسرها فهو للصعود كسرها للهاوية بإذن الله  
فاول اهدافه بإذن الله 139.30 تقريبا  
الصعود الحالي صعود تصحيحي لمواصلة النزول ولا اتوقع يصعد فوق 143 ولو صعد بشسي بسيط والله اعلم 
وممكن  الرجوع للصفحات السابقة بها شرح كامل له 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

أسف على التاخير  الان والله اعلم الكيبل والمجنون واليورو واليورو ين بمنطقة اما ارتداد ونزول او مواصلة الصعود  ارتداد ومواصلة النزول لا اهداف سيتم ذكرها بإذن مجرد نتاكد من الارتداد اقصد للكيبل واليورو  المجنون واليورو ين كما ذكرت بالسابق والله اعلم  او مواصلة الصعود فيكون صعود كما ذكرت بالسابق  فمراقبتهم ولو اني اميل للنزول بنسبه كبيره والله اعلم  انما لابد اخذ حساب لكل شي   والله الموفق

----------


## paon

لما بيتأكد نزول الباوند ين واليورو ين طمني حبيبي لاني بايع من ال low
مع الشكر سلفا

----------


## semo64

اخي الجميل
 الحمدلله على سلامتك  
واعطاك الله دوام الصحة

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل
> الحمدلله على سلامتك  
> واعطاك الله دوام الصحة

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم  امامه 3 نقاط مهمه والله اعلم  ليواصل صعود لابد من اختراق 1.5280 ثم 1.5293 ثم 1.5318  والا مصيره الهبوط والله اعلم  فانتم راقبو والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## camariss

أنا دخلت شراء لليورو دولار  
لكن والله أعلم إذا لم يخترق 1.3390 فهو للهاوية   
ادعو معي لكي أخد فقط عشر نقاط كتصحيح للأعلا بعدين أترقب الهاوية لليورو خاصةً في جلسات طوكيو

----------


## aljameel

> أنا دخلت شراء لليورو دولار  
> لكن والله أعلم إذا لم يخترق 1.3390 فهو للهاوية  
> ادعو معي لكي أخد فقط عشر نقاط كتصحيح للأعلا بعدين أترقب الهاوية لليورو خاصةً في جلسات طوكيو

 اخي والله اعلم النقاط المهمه لليورو وهي اجتهاد 
1.3410 تحتها للنزول والله اعلم 
اذا صعد فوقها فنقاطه اما 1.3450 او 485 تقريبا والله اعلم

----------


## رشدي

الحمد والشكر لله   الحمد والشكر لله  حمدا لله على سلامتك    صدقنى ما تركت اى احد اعرفه بالسعودية الا وسألته عنك وعن طريقة للأتصال بك ولم اصل لشيء   لكن الحمد لله رجوعك سالما وسط اهلك وناسك وتلاميذك الصغار   اليوم هو يوم عيد  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## رشدي

الأخوة والأساتذة الكرام متابعى موضوعات الجميل ابو مروان  تعلمون ان استاذنا ابو مروان كان تعبه بسبب الجلوس لفترات طويلة اما الشاشة   وكما تعرفون انه لا يترك مشاركة الا ويرد عليها ولا يترك احد محتاج الى مساعدة  فأقترح عليكم ان يتم التدقيق قبل كتابة اى سؤال موجه له حتى يصبح الموضوع مفيد ولا نزيد فى اى اجهاد لأخينا   اعتذر لكم ان كان كلامى قد سبب اى مضايقة اعذرونى   بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## رشدي

المجنون كلاسيكيا فريم الربع ساعة   الشراء بأختراق والبيع بكسر   سهلة جدا ............

----------


## russian

*الف سلامة يا استاذ جميل وعذرا اذا اثقلت عليك*

----------


## رشدي

> المجنون كلاسيكيا فريم الربع ساعة   الشراء بأختراق والبيع بكسر   سهلة جدا ............

  
تم الكسر من 142.40 فنحن مع البيع الآن

----------


## رشدي

> المجنون كلاسيكيا فريم الربع ساعة   الشراء بأختراق والبيع بكسر   سهلة جدا ............

  

> تم الكسر من 142.40 فنحن مع البيع الآن

  
الأستوب للبيع 142.90   
وربنا يعمل اللى فيه الخير

----------


## paon

بينفع شارت اليورو يا اخ رشدي ؟

----------


## paon

وكيف عادة بتحدد الستوب والهدف ؟
عم عذبك تحملني

----------


## رشدي

> بينفع شارت اليورو يا اخ رشدي ؟

 بسم الله ماشاء الله عليك  
فتحت نفسى يا اخى انت مجتهد ولكل مجتهد نصيب بارك الله فيك   

> وكيف عادة بتحدد الستوب والهدف ؟
> عم عذبك تحملني

 شوف الأستوب بيكون دائما فى حالة تحقق فرصة فى الأتجاه المعاكس يعنى شارتك يقول الآن ان الكسر حدث فنحن مع البيع اما إذا صعد السعر وحدث اختراق فى الجهة المقابلة تغلق الصفقة على الخسارة 
اما الهدف فبالقناعة او بالنظر الى الدعوم والمقاومات على هذا الفريم او الفريمات الكبيرة يعنى تقدر تقول ان  الهدف اجتهادى 
والله اعلم

----------


## paon

شكرا استاذي
اتحفني بافكارك حتى اتعلمها

----------


## paon

نسيت اسألك
الدخول يكون مع مجرد كسر السعر او اغلاق شمعة ربع ساعة او مع فتح شمعة جديدة وانتظار اعادة الاختبار؟
شاكرا وممتنا

----------


## mmoossttaaffaa

لو صحت توقعاتك حفلس

----------


## السامر

الحمد لله على السلامة ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
أسف لعدم المتابعه لاني نمت على شأن اسهر معكم 
يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## مرزوقوه

وعليكم  السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته     
حيااااك  الله

----------


## مرزوقوه

توقعاتك للساحر والمجنون لوسمحت   :Boxing:

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم للنزول بإذن الله لهدفه 141.30\141 والاقي كما ذكرت بالتوصية يهمنا النقطة 140.41 كما ذكرت سابقا  الكيبل الحمد لله  نوهت عليه وهو عند 1.5278 مالم يخترق 1.5280 فهو للنزول والحمد لله اخذنا منه الكثير بتوفيق الله نزول وصعود ماشين معه اول باول  والحمد لله الان معكم 60 نقطة المهم مجرد كسره للنقطة 1.5191 سيذهب بإذن الله لهدف 1.5060  ومتوقع بيواصل بعد الهدف وسنراقبه سوياُ بإذن الله  اليورو بإذن الله للـ1.3305 منها ام يرتد بعض او يواصل نزول والله اعلم يحتاج صبر ينزل وبيصعد وهكذا حتى وصول هدفه بإذن الله 1.3100  نفس الشي لليورو ين بإذن الله للنزول   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## waleed salah

> السلام عليكم 
> أسف لعدم المتابعه لاني نمت على شأن اسهر معكم 
> يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع

   *حمد الله على سلامتك ونحمد الله لرجوعك للكتابه هنا والله فرحت كثيرا عندما وجدت هذا الموضوع واكثر الفرحه عندما رايتك كاتب الموضوع*  *ارجو ان لاتتعب نفسك كثيرا وايضا ان لبدنك عليك حق والجميع يعلم انك تريد ان تكون متواجد معهم 24 ساعه فى اليوم ويدعوا لك بالشفاء وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله*

----------


## aljameel

> توقعاتك للساحر والمجنون لوسمحت

 الساحر موصي عليه وذكرت هدف عند 92.90\80 اما يرتد منها ويصعد او بيواصل نزول لو واصل نزول المجال مفتوح له بالنزول للـ90 وسنراقبه سوى بإذن الله اتمنى ترجعي للتوصية عليه بالصفات الخلفيه 
والمجنون كذلك ونوهت به الان

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله على السلامة ابو مروان

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك
وشكرا على الفلاش الحلو    

> *حمد الله على سلامتك ونحمد الله لرجوعك للكتابه هنا والله فرحت كثيرا عندما وجدت هذا الموضوع واكثر الفرحه عندما رايتك كاتب الموضوع*   *ارجو ان لاتتعب نفسك كثيرا وايضا ان لبدنك عليك حق والجميع يعلم انك تريد ان تكون متواجد معهم 24 ساعه فى اليوم ويدعوا لك بالشفاء وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله*

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك 
وجزاك الله خير لاهتمامك

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد والشكر لله   الحمد والشكر لله  حمدا لله على سلامتك    صدقنى ما تركت اى احد اعرفه بالسعودية الا وسألته عنك وعن طريقة للأتصال بك ولم اصل لشيء   لكن الحمد لله رجوعك سالما وسط اهلك وناسك وتلاميذك الصغار   اليوم هو يوم عيد

 هلا بالصديق الغالي منور ياعم  
الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك  
اشكرك من القلب لاهتمامك وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## aljameel

> *الف سلامة يا استاذ جميل وعذرا اذا اثقلت عليك*

  
الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك 
هلا بيك بين اخوتك والموضوع موضوع الجميع

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون والله اعلم للنزول بإذن الله لهدفه 141.30\141 والاقي كما ذكرت بالتوصية يهمنا النقطة 140.41 كما ذكرت سابقا  الكيبل الحمد لله نوهت عليه وهو عند 1.5278 مالم يخترق 1.5280 فهو للنزول والحمد لله اخذنا منه الكثير بتوفيق الله نزول وصعود ماشين معه اول باول  والحمد لله الان معكم 60 نقطة المهم مجرد كسره للنقطة 1.5191 سيذهب بإذن الله لهدف 1.5060  ومتوقع بيواصل بعد الهدف وسنراقبه سوياُ بإذن الله  اليورو بإذن الله للـ1.3305 منها ام يرتد بعض او يواصل نزول والله اعلم يحتاج صبر ينزل وبيصعد وهكذا حتى وصول هدفه بإذن الله 1.3100  نفس الشي لليورو ين بإذن الله للنزول    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

  
للمشااااااااهدة والله الموفق 
المهم بالنسبة للكيبل بين نقطتين الان 1.5280 والنقطة 1.5191 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

ابو مروان لماذا لانعود للموضوع السابق  
الذكريات هناك جميله ياجميل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان لماذا لانعود للموضوع السابق  
> الذكريات هناك جميله ياجميل

 ابو ابراهيم لاني سوف انقطع بعض الوقت مجرد تزول الضروف سارجع للموضوع بإذن الله 
انما هذا مؤقت لليوم وكلما وجدت فرصة ساكون معكم بإذن الله

----------


## صاحب هدف

ربي يبارك فيك يابو مروان .. الحمد لله على سلامتك عودة ميمونة ورجاء لاترهق نفسك 
شكرا لك على كل شيئ

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4325  هو صحيح بيرفع الضغط بحركته انما عندما يتحرك يتحرك بشمعات ليموزين والله اعلم  المهم وجدتها فرصه فلابد من ذكرها  مالم يخترق 1.4365 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للنزول   ليواصل نزول لابد من كسر 1.4230   اهدف النزول بإذن الله طبعا ساتستغربو ولكن لا غرابه بذلك   1.2400\0.7100  فوق 1.4300 واختراق 1.4365  هدفه بإذن الله 1.5600  المهم انا وجدتها فرصه فرغبت بكتابتها هل يذهب لاهدافه ام لا الله اعلم  فانتم خذو نصيبكم منه  هو داخل قناة اما صعود او نزول محور القناة 1.4300 فوقها صعود تحتها نزول والله اعلم  1.5600 += 1.4300 = -0.7100 والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ربي يبارك فيك يابو مروان .. الحمد لله على سلامتك عودة ميمونة ورجاء لاترهق نفسك  شكرا لك على كل شيئ

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك وشكرا لاهتمامك اخي صاحب

----------


## osha_ahmed

الف حمدلله على السلامة استاذى العزيز الجميل  
شفاك الله وعفاك

----------


## aljameel

> الف حمدلله على السلامة استاذى العزيز الجميل  
> شفاك الله وعفاك

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك

----------


## russian

*تصدق انك استاذ  فعلا اليورو فرنك ممكن يطحن لتحت لو كسر 14300 وباين ع الاسبوعى زى الشمس فى صيف الرياض*

----------


## aljameel

> *تصدق انك استاذ فعلا اليورو فرنك ممكن يطحن لتحت لو كسر 14300 وباين ع الاسبوعى زى الشمس فى صيف الرياض*

 شوفه على الشهري اين اغلق الشهر الماضي  
من قبل تقريبا قبل شهرين  ذكرت عن اليورو استرالي في حال كسر الترند الشهري فالمجال مفتوح له بالنزول وخاصة اذا اغلق تحت الترند 
 الترند كان 1.6400 تقريبا ايوم كم 1.4400 الفان نقطة قابلة للزيادة 
وهو نفس الشي الان والله اعلم لليورو فرنك وقس على ذلك  ارتباطهم  بعملة اخرى

----------


## aljameel

للمعلومية اغلاق اليوم للكيبل تحت 1.5262 يدعم النزول والله اعلم للـ 1.4900  الاغلاق يدعم النزول وليس تاكيد للنزول  انما المعطيات حتى اللحظة نزول وكسر 1.5191 تاكيد لموجه هابطة هدفه الاول بإذن الله 1.5060 ومفتوحة المجال بعد الهدف لانه متوقع بيواصل نزول بعد الهدف والله اعلم ولكل حادث حديث  مالم تكسر 1.5191 تكون ستوب للشراء انما المعطيات بتقول احتمال بنسبة كبيره كسرها بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4325  هو صحيح بيرفع الضغط بحركته انما عندما يتحرك يتحرك بشمعات ليموزين والله اعلم  المهم وجدتها فرصه فلابد من ذكرها  مالم يخترق 1.4365 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للنزول   ليواصل نزول لابد من كسر 1.4230   اهدف النزول بإذن الله طبعا ساتستغربو ولكن لا غرابه بذلك   1.2400\0.7100  فوق 1.4300 واختراق 1.4365  هدفه بإذن الله 1.5600  المهم انا وجدتها فرصه فرغبت بكتابتها هل يذهب لاهدافه ام لا الله اعلم  فانتم خذو نصيبكم منه  هو داخل قناة اما صعود او نزول محور القناة 1.4300 فوقها صعود تحتها نزول والله اعلم  1.5600 += 1.4300 = -0.7100  والله الموفق

     :Big Grin:

----------


## رشدي

> هلا بالصديق الغالي منور ياعم  
> الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك  
> اشكرك من القلب لاهتمامك وجزاك الله الف خير

   يا اخى اليد قصيرة تعلم ان غلاوتك عندى كبيرة ولكنى الوم نفسى لأنى لم استطع الوصول لك و لا  املك اى وسيلة اتصال للأطمئنان عليك فلا تؤاخذنى :Eh S(7):

----------


## رشدي

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشدي   _تم الكسر من 142.40 فنحن مع البيع الآن_    

> شكرا استاذي
> اتحفني بافكارك حتى اتعلمها

 مبروك عليك المجنون واليورو ابو مروان على طول وشه حلو طلته تيجي بالاخضر دائما   

> نسيت اسألك
> الدخول يكون مع مجرد كسر السعر او اغلاق شمعة ربع ساعة او مع فتح شمعة جديدة وانتظار اعادة الاختبار؟
> شاكرا وممتنا

 الدخول فور الكسر او الأختراق اعادة الاختبار فقط مع الترند القوى ولكنى لا أؤمن بها ممكن تضيع الفرصة

----------


## heidar elselehdar

صباح الفل على الكل
ابو مروان ايه اخبار اليورو دولار
انا معلق فى عقد بيع منذ فترة ايه راءيك اخرج على نقطة الدخول و لا انتظر
نقطة دخولى 13309

----------


## رشدي

> صباح الفل على الكل
> ابو مروان ايه اخبار اليورو دولار
> انا معلق فى عقد بيع منذ فترة ايه راءيك اخرج على نقطة الدخول و لا انتظر
> نقطة دخولى 13309

  
انتظر الارباح وابشر .......

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> انتظر الارباح وابشر .......

 اشكرك اخى على الرد و النصيحة
و لكن سبق السيف العزل لقد اغلقت على ربح لا يذكر 
بينى وبينك انا شبه متأكد ان السعر متجه الى اسفل ولكن الصبر خلص و مافيش اعصاب
على العموم الحمد لله هذه السفقة كانت خسرانة ما يقرب من 600 دولار و الف حمد لله
خرجت منها سليم وهذا فى حد ذاته مكسب 
و خيرها فى غيرها

----------


## رشدي

> اشكرك اخى على الرد و النصيحة
> و لكن سبق السيف العزل لقد اغلقت على ربح لا يذكر 
> بينى وبينك انا شبه متأكد ان السعر متجه الى اسفل ولكن الصبر خلص و مافيش اعصاب
> على العموم الحمد لله هذه السفقة كانت خسرانة ما يقرب من 600 دولار و الف حمد لله
> خرجت منها سليم وهذا فى حد ذاته مكسب 
> و خيرها فى غيرها

  
يا اخى والله حرام عليك انت صبرت على الخسارة ما تريد تصبر على الربح  
صدقنى زعلت منك المفروض العكس اصبر على الأرباح ولا تصبر على الخسارة يكون الربح اقرب لك  
عموما الحمد لله انك خرجت بدون خسارة

----------


## أبو جوان

> للمعلومية اغلاق اليوم للكيبل تحت 1.5262 يدعم النزول والله اعلم للـ 1.4900  الاغلاق يدعم النزول وليس تاكيد للنزول  انما المعطيات حتى اللحظة نزول وكسر 1.5191 تاكيد لموجه هابطة هدفه الاول بإذن الله 1.5060 ومفتوحة المجال بعد الهدف لانه متوقع بيواصل نزول بعد الهدف والله اعلم ولكل حادث حديث  مالم تكسر 1.5191 تكون ستوب للشراء انما المعطيات بتقول احتمال بنسبة كبيره كسرها بإذن الله  والله الموفق

 جزاك الله خيرا
أخوي ابو مروان كسر 191 ورجع طلع فوقها ...  في محطات بينها و بين 5060

----------


## رشدي

> جزاك الله خيرا
> أخوي ابو مروان كسر 191 ورجع طلع فوقها ... في محطات بينها و بين 5060

  
مازال البيع مسيطر على الكيبل لا تخف  
الأستوبات للبيع 5235  للمضاربة اليومية 
5300 للسوينق  
وان جد جديد الى حين رجوع ابو مروان انبه عليه

----------


## russian

*يورو لونج اعتقد*

----------


## أبو جوان

> مازال البيع مسيطر على الكيبل لا تخف  
> الأستوبات للبيع 5235  للمضاربة اليومية 
> 5300 للسوينق  
> وان جد جديد الى حين رجوع ابو مروان انبه عليه

 شكرا أخ رشدي
الحقيقة إنني هذه المرة لم ألتزم بالتعليمات 
عندي شراء من 5222 وستوب 5135 
أفكر أقدم الستوب بس وين ؟؟؟

----------


## رشدي

> *يورو لونج اعتقد*

 لا  اليورو هابط 
لكن ان كنت داخل شراء ضع الأستوب 1.3280 غير ذلك لا ننصح

----------


## رشدي

> شكرا أخ رشدي
> الحقيقة إنني هذه المرة لم ألتزم بالتعليمات 
> عندي شراء من 5222 وستوب 5135 
> أفكر أقدم الستوب بس وين ؟؟؟

 الأستوب للشراء 5170 
وارى البعض من الاخوة قد وضع شراء على الباوند ربنا يوفق البايع والشارى

----------


## ابو نوران

البيع واضح على الباوند دولار انتبهم يااهل الشراء وقفكم 5160 يااهل الشراء واهل البيع 5240 وقفهم الحذر

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم أسف لعدم المتابعه  مبرووووووك عليكم الارباح اللهم بي لك الحمد والشكر  الحمد لله الكل وصل لاهدافه ماعدى الكيبل وإن شاء الله بالطريق لهدفه بإذن الله  المهم راقبو اليورو ين والله اعلم بمنطقة ارتداد الان حتى 124.50 ومنها نزول بإذن الله  الكيبل والله اعلم تحت 1.5262 للنزول بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## mtaham

هل هناك جديد على زوج اليورو استرالى

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 94.13  مراقبة النقطة 93.87 مالم تكسر فهو للصعود وهي الستوب للشراء  كسر 93.87 والله اعلم سيذهب للـ 92.80 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد صعود  اذا ارتد من 92.80 تقريبا شراء والستوب اللو - 10 نقاط ومجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب للو  الان منطقتان شراء السعر الحالي والستوب 93.87  او اذا نزل للنقطة 92.80 تقريبا بشرط يرتد منها   بصراحه شايف هدف الصعود البعيد بإذن الله 103 انتم خذو رزقكم منه 100 او 200 او قناعتكم  او اذا واصل صعود خليكم به   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   راقبو وتوكلو على الله

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووك لمن دخل به الحمد لله فوق 100 بالبيع  الحمد لله نزل للـ 92.82 وارتد منها كما ماهو متوقع  المهم من دخل به من نقطة الارتداد تقديم الستوب لنقطة دخوله  اما الصبر عليه او خذ نصيبك منه بقناعتك  100 او 200او اكثر   موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> هل هناك جديد على زوج اليورو استرالى

 اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4421  امس سألتني وقلت لك متوقع يذهب للـ 1.4350 و 1.4300  ونزل للـ 1.4344 والله اعلم بانه للنزول للـ 1.4260لل1.4200 احتمال ومنها يرتد او يواصل نزول ونشوف خانة 1.3  في حال ارتد يصعد يصحح لحدود 1.5100 تقريبا  المهم انت راقبه الان تحت 1.4461 فهو للنزول والله اعلم وهي الستوب للبيع  والله الموفق

----------


## eto2

اخي الجميل شو اقصى ارتفاع متوقع للباوند
ممكن ابيع من هاي الاسعار

----------


## mtaham

> اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4421  امس سألتني وقلت لك متوقع يذهب للـ 1.4350 و 1.4300  ونزل للـ 1.4344 والله اعلم بانه للنزول للـ 1.4260لل1.4200 احتمال ومنها يرتد او يواصل نزول ونشوف خانة 1.3  في حال ارتد يصعد يصحح لحدود 1.5100 تقريبا  المهم انت راقبه الان تحت 1.4461 فهو للنزول والله اعلم وهي الستوب للبيع   والله الموفق

  بارك الله فيك يا أبو مروان جارى المتابعة

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل شو اقصى ارتفاع متوقع للباوند
> ممكن ابيع من هاي الاسعار

 اتوقع والله اعلم للـ 1.5260 او السعر الحالي  
هو تحت 1.5262 للنزول  
لوصعد فوقها احتمال بيصعد المهم يخترق 1.5318

----------


## soliter

> السلام عليكم أسف لعدم المتابعه  مبرووووووك عليكم الارباح اللهم بي لك الحمد والشكر  الحمد لله الكل وصل لاهدافه ماعدى الكيبل وإن شاء الله بالطريق لهدفه بإذن الله  المهم راقبو اليورو ين والله اعلم بمنطقة ارتداد الان حتى 124.50 ومنها نزول بإذن الله  الكيبل والله اعلم تحت 1.5262 للنزول بإذن الله  والله الموفق

 مبروك الارباح يا ابو مروان   :015:  
بالنسبه للبوند استوب  البيع كام 
على اساسا ان اليوربيصحح الان وسحبه معاه

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل محصور بين منطقتين والله اعلم   النقطة 1.5262 والنقطة 1.5130  اغلاق غدا اقصد اغلاق الاسبوع تحت 1.5286 للهاوووويه والله اعلم  بإذن الله بنشوف 1.4900\1.4800\1.4500\1.4350\1.4200  بصراحه شايف اهداف للكيبل ابعد من ذلك والله اعلم هل تتحقق الله اعلم  في حال اغلق فوق 1.5286 اما ياخر النزول اويصعد للتصحيح  ومناطق التصحيح عند 1.5500 او 1.5600 او مابينهم  هذه فكره عامه للكيبل والله اعلم  إن شاء الله اني اصيب بها  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljoufi

الحمد لله على السلامة طهور ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> مبروك الارباح يا ابو مروان   
> بالنسبه للبوند استوب البيع كام 
> على اساسا ان اليوربيصحح الان وسحبه معاه

 الله يبارك فيك ومبروك للجميع 
الستوب 1.5262 للكيبل والله اعلم

----------


## eto2

اليوم اين تتوقع ان يصل الباوند
انا اخذت بيع من 1.5250 بهدف 1.5200
شو رائيك اخي الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله على السلامة طهور ان شاء الله

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك اخي الجوفي

----------


## aljameel

> اليوم اين تتوقع ان يصل الباوند
> انا اخذت بيع من 1.5250 بهدف 1.5200
> شو رائيك اخي الجميل

 المهم تلتزم بالستوب ضع استوبك 1.5263 
وراقبه عند1.5150 تقريبا لو واصل بعدها خليك فيه 
المهم مجرد ينزل قدم الستوب لنقطة دخولك واتركه

----------


## eto2

شكرا لك اخي الجميل

----------


## aljameel

راقبو اليورو دولار متوقع الارتداد والنزول والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3348  المهم تحت 1.3385 للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع او وضع الستوب الهاي الحالي  انا ذكرت لكم هدفه عند 1.3100 بإذن الله ومابعد الهدف المجال مفتوح له قريب من 1.2800  وذكرت لكم امس بانه يصعد وينزل هكذا يحتاج صبر  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## السامر

تسلم ابومروان بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 142.12  اولا مبروك عليكم الربح الحمد وصل لهدفه 141 ونزل حتى 140.94  امس بالتوصية ذكرت مالم يكسر 140.41 فهو للصعود وهي الستوب للشراء  المهم من دخل به شراء اولا تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول و يراقب التالي لمواصلة الصعود لابد من اختراق 142.74 مالم يخترقها فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع  الان النقطة المحورية له 142.25 تحتها نتوقع النزول فوقها نتوقع الصعود والله اعلم وممكن استخدامه ستوب للبيع في حاللم يصعد فوقها  او ستوب  للشراء لمن لم يدخل شراء من الاول  بشرط بعد اختراق 142.74  ولكن حتى اللحظة اقرب للنزول من الصعود والله اعلم والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم عنده هدف بعيد بإذن الله 9800 واحتمال بنشوف خانة 1.0  السعر الحالي 9266  اي نزول استغلاله للشراء والله اعلم  الان فوق 9230 متوقع الصعود وهي الستوب للشراء بعد التاكد وعدم استعجال فوق 9260 متوقع يصعد تحتها ممكن التقاطه من تحت والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## صاحب قرار

الحمد لله ع السلامة اخي الجميل 
ارقامك للكيبل مميزة تدل على خبرة ومتابعة

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله ع السلامة اخي الجميل 
> ارقامك للكيبل مميزة تدل على خبرة ومتابعة

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك  
اخي صاحب شهادة منك اعتز بها  
وبالنهاية هي توفيق من الله والحمد لله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4325  هو صحيح بيرفع الضغط بحركته انما عندما يتحرك يتحرك بشمعات ليموزين والله اعلم  المهم وجدتها فرصه فلابد من ذكرها  مالم يخترق 1.4365 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للنزول   ليواصل نزول لابد من كسر 1.4230   اهدف النزول بإذن الله طبعا ساتستغربو ولكن لا غرابه بذلك   1.2400\0.7100  فوق 1.4300 واختراق 1.4365  هدفه بإذن الله 1.5600  المهم انا وجدتها فرصه فرغبت بكتابتها هل يذهب لاهدافه ام لا الله اعلم  فانتم خذو نصيبكم منه  هو داخل قناة اما صعود او نزول محور القناة 1.4300 فوقها صعود تحتها نزول والله اعلم  1.5600 += 1.4300 = -0.7100  والله الموفق

 لاتهملووووووووه الاهداف مبالغ بها انما امامي ولابد من ذكرها واعطوني على قد عقلي المهم من يرغب به  ياخذ نصيبه منه بالقناعه عقد صغيرون وتركه والله يعينكم عليه دمه ثقيل ولكن والله اعلم اتوقع الانفجار باي لحضه والله اعلم والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اعطيتكم بما فيه الكفاية من التوصيات الان استاذنكم ولنا لقاء بإذن الله

----------


## أبو جوان

بارك الله بيك مشكور أبو مروان

----------


## ali alrashidi

ماقصرت والله يا ابو مروان 
الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه 
ويجزاك الف خير يالغالي

----------


## lionofegypt2020

السلام عليكم حبيبى يا ابو مروان انت فين ياريس  حمد الله على السلامة انا مرعفش انك فتحت موضوع جديد  يالا قدر الله وما شاء فعل كنت مفتقدك جدا الايام ال فاتت وربنا يعلم  ربنا يكرمك ويخليك لكل الناس ال بتحبك يارب يا حبيبى

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  جمعة مباركة وأسف على قلة المتابعة  الكيبل والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.5322  بالامس ذكرت عن الكيبل تحت 1.5262 للنزول فوق للصود والحمد لله صعد  الان راقبوه عند النقطة 1.5305 + - تقريبا متوقع منها بيرتد صعود بإذن الله لهدف 1.5425  المهم راقبوه ونقطة الارتداد هي الستوب للشراء  في حال واصل نزول الانتظار حتى ابلغكم   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم حبيبى يا ابو مروان انت فين ياريس  حمد الله على السلامة انا مرعفش انك فتحت موضوع جديد  يالا قدر الله وما شاء فعل كنت مفتقدك جدا الايام ال فاتت وربنا يعلم  ربنا يكرمك ويخليك لكل الناس ال بتحبك يارب يا حبيبى

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك وإن شاء الله ماتفقد غالي

----------


## zedan

اليورو دولار لو سمحت يا ابو مروان عامل امر بيع معلق من 1.3457 ايش رايك

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار لو سمحت يا ابو مروان عامل امر بيع معلق من 1.3457 ايش رايك

 والله اعلم منطقة جيدة للبيع واحتمال يصعد لل 1.4470 تقريبا  المهم البيع يفضل اذا ارتد او وضع استوب صغير   موفق اخي بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم منطقة جيدة للبيع واحتمال يصعد لل 1.4470 تقريبا  المهم البيع يفضل اذا ارتد او وضع استوب صغير   موفق اخي بإذن الله

 اليورو دولار والله اعلم تحت 1.3525 للنزول اذا اخترقها اخذ الحذر من البيع  كلما اقترب من النقطة 1.3525 فرصة وهي الستوب للبيع   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## أبو جوان

السلام عليكم 
يعني الآن البيع جيد استاذ الجميل ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 143.20  بالامس ذكرت شراء من هدف النزول والستوب 140.41  وذكرت مره اخرى شراء من نقطة اخرى لمن لم يدخل بالاول  والان والله اعلم فوق 142.40 فهو للصعود   هدف الصعود بإذن الله 146.30 اما يرتد منها او يواصل صعود لاهداف ابعد  المهم مراقبته ام وضع الستوب 142.40 او 142 او وضع الستوب المناسب لكم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> يعني الآن البيع جيد استاذ الجميل ؟؟

 اذا بتتحمل الستوب 1.3525 توكل على الله وحاول التقاطه بيع مع الصعود  انا توقعت 1.3470 وهو وصل لها   والافضل وزع عقدك في حال صعد تعزيز والله اعلم  موفق اخي بإذن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

تم البيع اخى ابو مروان مع الحذر وربنا يكتبلنا الخير يارب

----------


## أبو جوان

> اذا بتتحمل الستوب 1.3525 توكل على الله وحاول التقاطه بيع مع الصعود  انا توقعت 1.3470 وهو وصل لها   والافضل وزع عقدك في حال صعد تعزيز والله اعلم  موفق اخي بإذن الله

 بعنا على بركة الله أخوي أبو مروان

----------


## aljameel

اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4445  في حال لم يخترق 1.4450 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب  في حال اخترقها متوقع يصعد والله اعلم للـ 1.4510 تقريبا ومنها ينزل المهم مراقبته   من النقطة 1.4510 بيع والستوب 1.4526  الهدف يصل بع للـ 1.4200 بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4445  في حال لم يخترق 1.4450 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب  في حال اخترقها متوقع يصعد والله اعلم للـ 1.4510 تقريبا ومنها ينزل المهم مراقبته   من النقطة 1.4510 بيع والستوب 1.4526  الهدف يصل بع للـ 1.4200 بإذن الله   والله الموفق

 للاسف بعد ارسال المشاركة نزل لا احد يستعجل

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اليورو دولار كمان نزل نزله محترمة فى ثوانى فى حاجة غريبة فى اليورو

----------


## أبو جوان

ما شاء الله تلاتين نقطة مثل الصاروخ  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار كمان نزل نزله محترمة فى ثوانى فى حاجة غريبة فى اليورو

 لا مافي شي غريب باليورو اصلا هو للنزول بإذن الله لهدف 1.3100  من امس واول امس وانا اقول اي صعود له تكون فرصة بيع وذكرت لا اتوقع يصعد فوق 1.3485 والله اعلم  وها هو كما هو متوقع والله اعلم ماشي معنا والله يكتب الخير للجميع

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> لا مافي شي غريب باليورو اصلا هو للنزول بإذن الله لهدف 1.3100  من امس واول امس وانا اقول اي صعود له تكون فرصة بيع وذكرت لا اتوقع يصعد فوق 1.3485 والله اعلم   وها هو كما هو متوقع والله اعلم ماشي معنا والله يكتب الخير للجميع

 ايوة فعلا ان شاء الله هنسلخه سلخ  :015:  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## حمزة ،،

حمد الله على السلامة يا الجميل   ولا تحرمنا من طلاتك الرائعة

----------


## aljameel

> حمد الله على السلامة يا الجميل   ولا تحرمنا من طلاتك الرائعة

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك اخي حمزة
وأنت لاتحرمنا من تشريفك

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل محصور بين منطقتين والله اعلم    النقطة 1.5262 والنقطة 1.5130  اغلاق غدا اقصد اغلاق الاسبوع تحت 1.5286 للهاوووويه والله اعلم  بإذن الله بنشوف 1.4900\1.4800\1.4500\1.4350\1.4200  بصراحه شايف اهداف للكيبل ابعد من ذلك والله اعلم هل تتحقق الله اعلم  في حال اغلق فوق 1.5286 اما ياخر النزول اويصعد للتصحيح  ومناطق التصحيح عند 1.5500 او 1.5600 او مابينهم  هذه فكره عامه للكيبل والله اعلم إن شاء الله اني اصيب بها   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 هذه المشاركة كتبتها امس للمشاهدة والله الموفق   ونفس الشي لليورو دولار الاغلاق تحت 1.3486 للهاوية  وبإذن الله نشوف 1.3100 و 1.2800 او قريب منها  اغلاق فوق 1.3486 اتوقع بيتاخر النزول ولكل حادث حديث  ويفضل في حال اغلق فوق 1.3486 الخروج من البيع في حال اغلق تحتها خليكم فيه للاسبوع القادم والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

عدلت مشاركة اليورو بالنسبة للاغلاق انا ذكرت 1.3386 والصح 1.3486 
أسف على الغلط

----------


## أبو جوان

> عدلت مشاركة اليورو بالنسبة للاغلاق انا ذكرت 1.3386 والصح 1.3486 
> أسف على الغلط

 كذا اختلف كثير ابو مروان  :Asvc: 
حطيت الخط على الشارت عندي واقول بنفسي .... معقول ؟؟ ... صعب يغلق أسفلها اليوم 
شكرا
ما طمنتنا عن صحتك يا غالي ؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> كذا اختلف كثير ابو مروان 
> حطيت الخط على الشارت عندي واقول بنفسي .... معقول ؟؟ ... صعب يغلق أسفلها اليوم 
> شكرا
> ما طمنتنا عن صحتك يا غالي ؟؟؟

 الحمد لله بخير بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

للمغامر مثلي سوف ابيع الكيبل من السعر الحالي 1.5473 بستوب 1.5481
بعقد صغير مغامره

----------


## أبو جوان

1.5373 والستوب 1.5381

----------


## أبو جوان

بسيطة ابو مروان بسيطة
كويس ما دخلنا فيها  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  جمعة مباركة وأسف على قلة المتابعة  الكيبل والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.5322  بالامس ذكرت عن الكيبل تحت 1.5262 للنزول فوق للصود والحمد لله صعد  الان راقبوه عند النقطة 1.5305 + - تقريبا متوقع منها بيرتد صعود بإذن الله لهدف 1.5425  المهم راقبوه ونقطة الارتداد هي الستوب للشراء  في حال واصل نزول الانتظار حتى ابلغكم    والله الموفق

 والله اعلم اكتفى بالنزول عند 1.5315  المهم مراقبته عند الهدف او 1.5455 تقريبا متوقع يرتد نزول  اما تكون نهاية الصعود او نزول تصحيحي والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم تحت 1.5418 للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع  أسف على التعديل   لانه لو صعد فوقها احتمال يرتد من 1.5455 واحتمال لايرتد  المهم فاما يكون نزول تصحيحي او نهاية الصعود والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## sameh sef

يعنى اغلاق هذه الساعه اللى متبقى عليها 10 دقائق 
لو اغلق تحت 86 يبقى للهبوط  لليورو

----------


## aljameel

> يعنى اغلاق هذه الساعه اللى متبقى عليها 10 دقائق 
> لو اغلق تحت 86 يبقى للهبوط لليورو

 بإذن الله للهبوط 
المهم الاغلاق الاسبوعي يكون تحت 1.3486 
والله الموفق

----------


## mazen123

اخي بارك الله فيك هل المقصود هو الاغلاق الاسبوعي ام اليومي ام اغلاق الساعه الحالية 
ارجو الرد من اصحاب الخبرة والمتابعين 
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## mazen123

عذرا لم ارى الاجابة السابقة ننتظر ان شاء الله اغلاق اليوم وان شاء الله هبوط  
متابع بصمت بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## aljameel

> اخي بارك الله فيك هل المقصود هو الاغلاق الاسبوعي ام اليومي ام اغلاق الساعه الحالية 
> ارجو الرد من اصحاب الخبرة والمتابعين 
> جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

  
هو اغلاق اليوم نفسه الاغلاق الاسبوعي 
فدائما والله اعلم الاغلاق الاسبوعي اقوي من اليومي

----------


## lionofegypt2020

يا مسهل الاحوال يارب

----------


## aljameel

> للمغامر مثلي سوف ابيع الكيبل من السعر الحالي 1.5473 بستوب 1.5481
> بعقد صغير مغامره

 للامانه لم اغلق البيع وضعت الستوب 1.5418 
ولو صعد سوف اعزز من اقرب نقطة لها احتمال لو صعد ممكن 410 والله اعلم 
والمشاركة بها غلط بالاساس اليوم كثران الغلط لدي بالارقام الله يستر

----------


## الثائر

استاذنا الله يكرمك ممكن نظرتك للنيوزلندي دولار

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ولا يهمك اخونا الغالى ابو مروان وكلنا متوكلين على الله فى النزول ان شاء الله
ونسلخوهم سلخ سلخ ههههههه ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> استاذنا الله يكرمك ممكن نظرتك للنيوزلندي دولار

 بعد الصلاة بإذن الله لاني سوف اذهب الان للصلاة

----------


## aljameel

> استاذنا الله يكرمك ممكن نظرتك للنيوزلندي دولار

 النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 7160  والله اعلم عنده هدف بإذن الله 7190 تقريبا   المهم مالم يخترق 7219 فهو للنزول بإذن الله وهي الستوب للبيع  والبيع من اقرب نقطة للستوب يفضل والله اعلم  بالنزول يهمنا كسر 7129 بكسرها والله اعلم للهاوية  شايف اهداف له تحت بصراحة صعب تصدق ولن اذكرها لخوفي الاتكال عليها   واهداف صعوديه كمان صعب تصدق   انما خذ نصيبك منه بالنزول بالقناعه اما عند 7129 او قريب منها وفي حال كسرها اطمع به  في حال لم يكسر 7129 ممكن الاخذ بها كستوب للشراء واطمع به   والله يكتب لنا ولك التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## karimahmed422

> النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 7160  والله اعلم عنده هدف بإذن الله 7190 تقريبا   المهم مالم يخترق 7219 فهو للنزول بإذن الله وهي الستوب للبيع  والبيع من اقرب نقطة للستوب يفضل والله اعلم  بالنزول يهمنا كسر 7129 بكسرها والله اعلم للهاوية  شايف اهداف له تحت بصراحة صعب تصدق ولن اذكرها لخوفي الاتكال عليها   واهداف صعوديه كمان صعب تصدق   انما خذ نصيبك منه بالنزول بالقناعه اما عند 7129 او قريب منها وفي حال كسرها اطمع به  في حال لم يكسر 7129 ممكن الاخذ بها كستوب للشراء واطمع به   والله يكتب لنا ولك التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 'طيب حضرتك اعمل امر بيع من 7128 والاستوب 7219
ولا اعمل كمان امر شراء من 7220 والاستوب 7129
ولا معملش حاجة

----------


## aljameel

> 'طيب حضرتك اعمل امر بيع من 7128 والاستوب 7219
> ولا اعمل كمان امر شراء من 7220 والاستوب 7129
> ولا معملش حاجة

 اخي ليش مكبر الستوبات  
انت راقبه الان في حال صعد من اقرب نقطة للستوب اعمل بيع بعد مراقبه في حال لم يخترق الستوب 
في حال صعد فوق 7219 لابد من نزوله للتصحيح فعند التصحيح من اقرب نقطة للـ 7129 تشتري وهي الستوب
إن شاء الله اني وضخت لك الفكرة

----------


## karimahmed422

> اخي ليش مكبر الستوبات  
> انت راقبه الان في حال صعد من اقرب نقطة للستوب اعمل بيع بعد مراقبه في حال لم يخترق الستوب 
> في حال صعد فوق 7219 لابد من نزوله للتصحيح فعند التصحيح من اقرب نقطة للـ 7129 تشتري وهي الستوب
> إن شاء الله اني وضخت لك الفكرة

 مش المفروض فى حالة نزولة الى 7129 اعمل امر بيع مش امر شراء 
ولا انا فهمت غلط

----------


## aljameel

> مش المفروض فى حالة نزولة الى 7129 اعمل امر بيع مش امر شراء 
> ولا انا فهمت غلط

 اخي هو الان بين نقطتين  
7219 و 7129 
البيع يتم من اقرب نقطة للـ 7219 وهي الستوب للبيع
الان في حال نزل بنراقب النقطة 7129 في حال كسرها فالمتوقع والله اعلم مواصلة النزول
في حال لم يكسر 7129 نجني ربحنا وندخل شراء من اقرب نقطة للـ 7129 وتكون الستوب للشراء
في حال الان صعد فوق 7219 ولم يرتد قبلها او منها مهما صعد له نزول تصحيحي ولا اتوقع يصعد كثير  سوف ينزل للتصحيح لابد من ذلك
بالنزول التصحيحي  من اقرب نقطة يصل لها للـ 7129 نستغل النزول التصحيحي وندخل شراء والستوب 7129

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله 
ركزووووو على اليورو واليورو استرالي والله اعلم فيهم خير المهم كما ذكرت عنهم يجب التقيد به 
والله اعلم كاني شايف خانة 1.3 لليورو استرالي بندخل فيها ومجال مفتوح فيها 
العملات كلهم فيهم خير والكيبل مهما صعد لا اتوقع يتجاوز 1.5600 واحتمال تكون نهاية صعود اليوم كل شي وارد والله اعلم  
اذا وجدت فرصة الاسبوع القادم بإذن الله اكون معكم بقدر المستطاع وان لم اتواجد ارجو معذرتي مقدما 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله 
> ركزووووو على اليورو واليورو استرالي والله اعلم فيهم خير المهم كما ذكرت عنهم يجب التقيد به 
> والله اعلم كاني شايف خانة 1.3 لليورو استرالي بندخل فيها ومجال مفتوح فيها 
> العملات كلهم فيهم خير والكيبل مهما صعد لا اتوقع يتجاوز 1.5600 واحتمال تكون نهاية صعود اليوم كل شي وارد والله اعلم  
> اذا وجدت فرصة الاسبوع القادم بإذن الله اكون معكم بقدر المستطاع وان لم اتواجد ارجو معذرتي مقدما 
> موفقين بإذن الله

 اتفضل يا غالى ولا تغيب علينا وكن معنا الاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله  وربنا يديك الصحة وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الثائر

جزاك الرحمن ألف خير على تحليلك الرائع للنيوزلندي

----------


## أبو جوان

> والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله 
> ركزووووو على اليورو واليورو استرالي والله اعلم فيهم خير المهم كما ذكرت عنهم يجب التقيد به 
> والله اعلم كاني شايف خانة 1.3 لليورو استرالي بندخل فيها ومجال مفتوح فيها 
> العملات كلهم فيهم خير والكيبل مهما صعد لا اتوقع يتجاوز 1.5600 واحتمال تكون نهاية صعود اليوم كل شي وارد والله اعلم  
> اذا وجدت فرصة الاسبوع القادم بإذن الله اكون معكم بقدر المستطاع وان لم اتواجد ارجو معذرتي مقدما 
> موفقين بإذن الله

 الله معاك يا طيب تعبناك معانا 
وربنا يكتبها في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار والله اعلم تحت 1.3525 للنزول اذا اخترقها اخذ الحذر من البيع  كلما اقترب من النقطة 1.3525 فرصة وهي الستوب للبيع    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> هذه المشاركة كتبتها امس للمشاهدة والله الموفق    ونفس الشي لليورو دولار الاغلاق تحت 1.3486 للهاوية  وبإذن الله نشوف 1.3100 و 1.2800 او قريب منها  اغلاق فوق 1.3486 اتوقع بيتاخر النزول ولكل حادث حديث  ويفضل في حال اغلق فوق 1.3486 الخروج من البيع في حال اغلق تحتها خليكم فيه للاسبوع القادم والله اعلم   موفقين بإذن الله

    هذا اليوم كتبته لليورو دولار طبعا الاغلاق فوق 1.3486  لايخوف من النزول انما للاحتياط يكون افضل  المهم بالموضوع راقبو الافتتاح احتمال يصعد للـ 1.3517 ويرتد منها يهمنا يكون تحت 1.3525 وهي الستوب للبيع  في حال صعد فوق 1.3525 نراقبه مالم يخترق 1.3590 فهو للبيع وهي الستوب للبيع والبيع من اقرب نقطة يصعد لها قريب من 1.3590  النقطة 1.3590 هي دعم اسبوعي وشهري ولا اتوقع اختراقها والله اعلم  وبامانه لا ارى فيه الا النزول حتى اللحظة المهم تحت 1.3590 والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6317  هو عنده هدف سابق 1.6300 ووصل له مراقبته في حال لم يصعد فوق 1.6335 فيكون للبيع وهي الستوب للبيع  في حال صعد متوقع الصعود للـ 1.6500 + - تقريبا   لو صعد مراقبته ومع الارتداد نزول بيع ووضع الستوب الهاي الذي يعمله ومع النزول تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول   المهم اما تكون نهاية صعوده الهاي اليوم 1.6335 او يصعد للا احد النقطتان وتكون نهاية صعوده والله اعلم  طبعا ان ذكرته كبيع وليس شراء   هدف البيع بإذن الله من 600 للـ 900 نقطة والله اعلم قابلة للزيادة لفوق الـ 1000 نقطة  المهم يحتاج صبر والله اعلم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   هذه التوصية كتبتها يوم الاربعاء للامانه نسيتها مع الزحمة  انا واضع امر  بيع بحسابي على 1.6500 بستوب 40 نقطة وناسيه هو من نبهني للتوصية الباوند فرنك واليورو استرالي هم اكثر جوزين بصراحة اربح منهم نقاط بالغالب بيعطوني مئات النقاط  والحمد لله صعد للـ 1.6512 وارتد منها نزول كما هو متوقع والحمد لله نقول مبروك لمن دخل به معي و استفاد منها والحمد لله نزل للـ 1.5371  المهم من دخل به يقدم الستوب مع الافتتاح للـ 1.6450 اغلاقه على نقطة المحور لا فوق ولا تحت يهمنا التالي لمواصلة النزول كسر النقطة 1.5348 ثم مراقبة النقطة 1.6280 يهمنا ينزل تحتها ويكسر 1.6251  وبإذن الله للهاوية وربنا يرزقنا منه  اهدافه بإذن الله 1.5535 \ 1.5460 والمجال مقتوح له بالنزول والله اعلم للـ 1.5200 قابلة للزيادة والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولك التوفيق والرزق جميعا  الرجاء التركيز على النقاط لانها مهمه جدا

----------


## sameh sef

ذكرت اخى الحبيب انه ربما يصعد قليلا بعد  النزول فى الافتتاح
اما لو هبط بعد الافتتاح بعض الشئ فمصيره سيكون الصعود ؟
وتحياتى لتحليلات حضرتك

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> هذا اليوم كتبته لليورو دولار طبعا الاغلاق فوق 1.3486  لايخوف من النزول انما للاحتياط يكون افضل  المهم بالموضوع راقبو الافتتاح احتمال يصعد للـ 1.3517 ويرتد منها يهمنا يكون تحت 1.3525 وهي الستوب للبيع  في حال صعد فوق 1.3525 نراقبه مالم يخترق 1.3590 فهو للبيع وهي الستوب للبيع والبيع من اقرب نقطة يصعد لها قريب من 1.3590  النقطة 1.3590 هي دعم اسبوعي وشهري ولا اتوقع اختراقها والله اعلم  وبامانه لا ارى فيه الا النزول حتى اللحظة المهم تحت 1.3590 والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا [/center]

 يا مسهل الاحوال يارب بايعين ياريس ورربنا يكرم يارب العالمين بس سيصدر خبر خلال اليومين القادمين بخصوص اليونان والدعم لها سواء من الاتحاد او صندوق النقد لانهاء تلك الازمة الطاحنة يارب يكون فى صالحنا وللنزول ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للكيبل كنت اتمنى اغلاق تحت 1.5286 كدعم اسبوعي انما لم يحصل  المهم اغلاقه والله اعلم تحت 1.5381 ممتاز للنزول   راقبو الافتتاح فوق 1.5334 متوقع يصعد للـهدف بإذن الله 15415  من الهدف 1.5415 متوقع ارتداد المهم لايخترق 1.5418 وهي الستوب للبيع  في حال صعد فوق 1.5418 نراقب النقطة 1.5455 تحتها للنزول والله اعلم وهي الستوب للبيع  يهمنا بالنزول كسر 1.6318 مهمه تدعم النزول والله اعلم كسسر 1.5130 بإذن الله بتشوفو هدفه 1.4500  بالنسبة للشراء الستوب 1.5334 ومراقبة النقاط التي ذكرتها في حال اخترق 1.5418 ثم 1.5455 خليكم فيه لحدود 1.5600 والله اعلم المهم بالقناعه واذا متواجد ساتابع معكم   الافتتاح تحت 1.5334 يدعم النزول والله اعلم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> ذكرت اخى الحبيب انه ربما يصعد قليلا بعد النزول فى الافتتاح
> اما لو هبط بعد الافتتاح بعض الشئ فمصيره سيكون الصعود ؟
> وتحياتى لتحليلات حضرتك

 تقصد اليورو دولار اذا كنت تقصده والله اعلم فوق 1.3445 متوقع صعوده للـ 1.3517 اذا فتح تحت 1.3445 يكون اكتفى بالصعود عند سعر اغلاقه 1.3498 والله اعلم فعلا نقطة الافتتاح نسيتها شكرا للتنبيه والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> يا مسهل الاحوال يارب بايعين ياريس ورربنا يكرم يارب العالمين  بس سيصدر خبر خلال اليومين القادمين بخصوص اليونان والدعم لها سواء من الاتحاد او صندوق النقد لانهاء تلك الازمة الطاحنة يارب يكون فى صالحنا  وللنزول ان شاء الله

 الله يرزقنا جميعا يارب  شوف بالنسبة للاخبار مثل ماذكرت اذا فيه اخبار لصالح اليورو سوف ينزلوه ثم تاتي الاخبار يرتفع معها فيكون ارتفاع وقتي والله اعلم يهمنا يكون تحت 1.3590   اذا الاخبار ضد اليورو سيرفعو اليورو وتاتي الاخبار تدعمه بالنزول   غالبا هذه سياسة الصناع والله اعلم

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> بالنسبة للكيبل كنت اتمنى اغلاق تحت 1.5286 كدعم اسبوعي انما لم يحصل  المهم اغلاقه والله اعلم تحت 1.5381 ممتاز للنزول   راقبو الافتتاح فوق 1.5334 متوقع يصعد للـهدف بإذن الله 15415  من الهدف 1.5415 متوقع ارتداد المهم لايخترق 1.5418 وهي الستوب للبيع  في حال صعد فوق 1.5418 نراقب النقطة 1.5455 تحتها للنزول والله اعلم وهي الستوب للبيع  يهمنا بالنزول كسر 1.6318 مهمه تدعم النزول والله اعلم كسسر 1.5130 بإذن الله بتشوفو هدفه 1.4500  بالنسبة للشراء الستوب 1.5334 ومراقبة النقاط التي ذكرتها في حال اخترق 1.5418 ثم 1.5455 خليكم فيه لحدود 1.5600 والله اعلم المهم بالقناعه واذا متواجد ساتابع معكم   الافتتاح تحت 1.5334 يدعم النزول والله اعلم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 ارفق شارت يوضح راى ابو مروان حبيبنا الغالى على الكيبل ان شاء الله  :Eh S(7):

----------


## أبو جوان

ابو مروان نظرتك للمجنون يا غالي

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان نظرتك للمجنون يا غالي

 لحضات وإن شاء الله ساتكلم عته

----------


## aljameel

> ارفق شارت يوضح راى ابو مروان حبيبنا الغالى على الكيبل ان شاء الله

 وين الشارت ياحلو

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> وين الشارت ياحلو

 ارفق شارت يوضح راى ابو مروان حبيبنا الغالى على الكيبل ان شاء الله  :Eh S(7):   هل ظهر يا غالى

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 143.17  ساكتب له بتفصيل إن شاء الله دقيق ونتوفق به بتوفيق الله الرجاء التركيز على كل نقطة   كموجه عامه للهبوط والله اعلم واهداف الهبوط بإذن الله 130\129\127\126  انا من قبل ذكرت اهدافه نفسها وذكرت نقطة فصل 138.60 وذكرت تحتها نزول فوقها صعود  وحددت نقطة البيع والشراء الشراء باختراق 138.60 ولو بنقطة  والبيع من 138  وذكرت في حال اخترق 138.60متوقع يصعد للـ 145\146 كاهداف بإذن الله ومن احدها متوقع نهاية الصعود وينزل لاهدافه نفسها   هو اخترق 138.60 وصعد للـ 144.70 الان  المفروض صعوده للـ 144.70 تكون نهاية صعوده او يرتد ويمدد الموجه  ليصعد لهدف 146.30\146.60 تقريبا وتكون نهاية الصعود والله اعلم واحتمال 147 ولست متاكد منها   السابق كفره عامه والرجاء التركيز عليه لانه اذا عرفت الاتجهات العامه يسهل عليك الباقي  بالامس ذكرت عليه توصية وحددت هدفه عند الـ 141 وذكرت مراقبته من الهدف متوقع يرتد وفي حال كسر 140.41 فهو للنزول وهي نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول وذكرت بانها الستوب للشراء والحمد لله وصل 140.94 وارتد منها  حتى لم اذكر هدف الصعود انما ذكرت احتمال 146.30 واذا تاكد سابلغ عنه ذكرت السابق ليس للتفاخر لا سمح الله انما حتى اضعكم بالصورة ويكون السابق بالفكر حتى يساعد للقادم بإذن الله ومنها تتعرف على حلركته السابقه لانها امتداد والله اعلم للتالي  الان نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول هي 140.41 بشرط مايصعد فوق الهاي 144.70 مهما تحرك فوق تحت مجرد كسرها فهو للنزول والله اعلم  الان نتكلم بالوضع الحالي بنقاط اصغر تدلنا على حركته واتجاهه بإذن الله  السعر الحالي 143.17   الان كموجه حاليه على المدى القريب والمتوسط  بتقول فوق 141 صعود وهدف الصعود بإذن الله  للـ 146.30\60 واحتمال ابعد من الاهداف لا اهداف اخرى  انما اتوقع النزول وسنتكلم عن النزول والصعود بإذن الله ونحن بإذن الله معه نزول او صعود   ساتكلم عن النزول اولا لانه اغلق تحت 143.45 وهي تدعم النزول وهو اغلا اسبوعي وللاسبوع الثاني يغلق سلبي تحت خط الترند بفارق نقاط بسيط من 30للـ20 نقطة انما يدعم النزول وليس يؤكد النزول والله اعلم  الان احتمال ينزل للـ 143 او 142.65 تقريبا ويرتد منها صعود   في حال ارتد الدخول شراء والستوب اما نقطة الارتداد او 142.40 بعد تاكد انه ارتد لا للاستعجال  في حال نزل تحت 142.40 احتمال يواصل بعدها نزول   يهمنا نقطة 142 بكسرها تدعم النزول بإذن الله في نقطة 141.65 دعم يجب الانتباه لها   واتوقع من عدهم بيواصل نزول ويكسر اللو 140.94 ثم 140.41 وهي تهمنا بلتدخلنا بالموجه الهابطة بإذن الله  ويكون هدفنا الاول بإذن الله 139.40 من بعد الهدف يهمنا نقطة المحور السابقة 138.60 بكسرها بإذن الله للـ 137.50 تقريبا  من بعد 137.20 تزيد تنقص المهم تقريبا المجال مفتوح له بالنزول لاهداف العامه بإذن الله  الان سنتكلم على الصعود كما ذكرت بنراقب النقاط التاليه 143 او 142.65 تقريبا  المهم فوق 142.40 متوقع يرتد ويصعد الدخول شراء والستوب كما ذكرت ام نقطة الارتداد او 142.40 او ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم المهم فوق 142.40 في حال نزل تحت 142.40 يضعف الصعود والله اعلم اصلا مجرد يصل للـ 142.40 ضعف للصعود والله اعلم  بالنسبة للبيع نراقب الافتتاح في حال فتح على صعود ولم يخترق 143.90 وارتد نزول تكون هي الستوب للبيع في حال فتح على نزول نراقب ماذكرته بالسبق كنقاط ارتداد  وضع الستوب اما سعر الاغلاق او 143.45 او ضعو مايناسبكم لا اعرف على كم يفتح والا لحددت ستوب انما الستوب العام هو 143.90 ولكن بعيد واخاف يفتح على نزول   فها انا ذكرت لكم نقطة نقطة صعود ونزول الرجاء كل الرجاء متابعته نقطة نقطة كنقاط ذكرتها فهي مهمه جدا بحركته والله اعلم   من يجيد التعامل مع المعطيات المذكورة سيجني الكثير منه صعود ونزول بإذن الله ممكن يراه بعضاُ منكم صعب فهم النقاط والله سهلة جداً حتى المبتداء اتوقع ميسره له والله اعلم  ها انا شرحت لكم مفصل كعام وحالي من لم يتفهم الشرح يسأل خلال الويكند وبإذن الله ساجيب على سؤاله متى ماتواجدت على الجهاز بقدر المستطاع  واذا ما استجد جديد او نسيت شي لم اذكره بإذن الله سابلغ عنه بقدر المستطاع  وممكن التعامل مع المعطيات بمؤاشرات تعرفونها او تجيدونها فممكن تطبيق مع ماشرح على ماتجيدونه من مؤاشرات ليسهل عليكم الشرح   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   الرجاء كل الرجاء حللو تعبي به والله اخذ مني الوقت والجهد باستخراج النقاط فلا يذهب تعبي سدى والدعاء لي بضهر غيب مكافاة تعبي تكفني منكم جزاكم الله خير

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 125.75  نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم 127.22 تحتها نزول فوقها صعود  هو بموجه هابطة على المدى القريب والله اعلم ولكن بنضع الاحتمال للصعود والنزول   نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على نزول يكون الستوب اما 125.81 او 126.02 ونراقبه بالنزول في حال كسر 124.40 بإذن الله للنزول لهدف 122.70 وهدف اخر بإذن الله 121 تقريبا  يهمنا نقطة 120.30 بكسرها متوقع بيواصل نزول ويكسر اللو السابق اليومي  ويذهب لاهداف بإذن الله 118.50\116   في حال فتح على صعود نراقب النقطة 126.15 متوقع يصعد لها اما يواصل صعود او يرتد منها نزول والله اعلم المهم لواصل صعود يحتاج مراقبه تحت 127.22 فهو للنزول  في حال الصعود نراقب التالي  في حال فتح على صعود راقبه وممكن وضع الستوب المناسب لكم المهم فوق 124.40 وهو الستوب الرئيسي للشراء فممكن وضع الستوب نفس ستوبات النزول نستخدمها ممكن للشراء وهي 125.80 او 126 واحتمال ينزل للـ 125 تقريبا ويرتد فالدخول يجب بالتاني والمراقبة وعدم الاستعجال  في حال اخترق 127.22 اهدافه بإذن الله 129\130\130.50 واحتمال 133 والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## رشدي

> هذا اليوم كتبته لليورو دولار طبعا الاغلاق فوق 1.3486  لايخوف من النزول انما للاحتياط يكون افضل  المهم بالموضوع راقبو الافتتاح احتمال يصعد للـ 1.3517 ويرتد منها يهمنا يكون تحت 1.3525 وهي الستوب للبيع  في حال صعد فوق 1.3525 نراقبه مالم يخترق 1.3590 فهو للبيع وهي الستوب للبيع والبيع من اقرب نقطة يصعد لها قريب من 1.3590  النقطة 1.3590 هي دعم اسبوعي وشهري ولا اتوقع اختراقها والله اعلم  وبامانه لا ارى فيه الا النزول حتى اللحظة المهم تحت 1.3590 والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا [/center]

   ياراجل صدقنى باكون مطمن وانت موجود  ربنا يحميك يا شيخ  :Eh S(7):   الشارت ده وضعته بالكافيه منذ عدة ايام وأطمئنيت كثير عندما تفضلتم وتحدثت عن النقطة 1.3590   ولكنى للأمانة وجدت الشراء مسيطر الجمعة فاشتريته وطلعت بمربح الحمد لله  ولكن الأستفسار هل يوجد سيناريو للصعود الى 1.4000 ام لا وما هى العلامات ان وجدت ؟  بارك الله فيك فدائما وجهك يجلب الخير وسيرتك تعطر المكان  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4325  هو صحيح بيرفع الضغط بحركته انما عندما يتحرك يتحرك بشمعات ليموزين والله اعلم  المهم وجدتها فرصه فلابد من ذكرها  مالم يخترق 1.4365 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للنزول   ليواصل نزول لابد من كسر 1.4230   اهدف النزول بإذن الله طبعا ساتستغربو ولكن لا غرابه بذلك   1.2400\0.7100  فوق 1.4300 واختراق 1.4365  هدفه بإذن الله 1.5600  المهم انا وجدتها فرصه فرغبت بكتابتها هل يذهب لاهدافه ام لا الله اعلم  فانتم خذو نصيبكم منه  هو داخل قناة اما صعود او نزول محور القناة 1.4300 فوقها صعود تحتها نزول والله اعلم  1.5600 += 1.4300 = -0.7100  والله الموفق

 هذه التوصية كتبتها يوم الخميس مساء  هو اخترق 1.4365  وصعد للـ 1.4394 اذا والله اعلم للصعود السعر الحالي 1.4385 المهم نقطة المحور كما ذكرت هي 1.4300 هو بقناة مجاله صعود مفتوح له للـ 1.5600 وتحت 1.4300 المجال مفتوح له للـ 1.2400\7100 كما ذكرت بالتوصية فانتم خذ منه قناعتكم  او عقد صغير والصبر عليه مدة طويلة  ولكن احتمال يصعد لنقطه ما ثم ينزل تحت 1.4300 ويذهب لاهدافه السفلى   الان ساضع لكم اهدافه الحاليه ومنها نتعرف الاتجاه له بإذن الله المهم الستوب للشراء 1.4345  المتوقع والله اعلم الصعود بإذن الله لهدف 1.4620 + - تقريبا من الهدف اما يرتد نزول و يواصل صعود في حال ارتد نزول من الهدف نغلق الشراء وندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد في حال واصل صعود بعد الهدف كلما يصعد نتوقع ذهابه لهدفه الرئيسي والله اعلم امامه نقاط 1.4760 ثم 1.4900 تقريبا باختراقهم نتوقع مواصلة لهدفه بإذن الله  ولكن للامانه النزول هو الغالب له ولا اتوقع يصعد الا لنقطة 1.4620 تقريبا ومنها يرتد   المهم في حال ارتد من 1.4620 ونزل وكسر نقطة المحور فيكون هدفه بإذن الله 1.3950 ومجرد وصوله للهدف نتوقع هدف اخر بإذن الله 1.3500 ومجرد وصوله للهدف 1.3500 نتوقع هدفه بإذن الله 1.2400  والله اعلم من بعدهم بصراحه الان صعب تاكيد هدفه الاخر 7100 انما عندما يصل لاهدافه يتبين لنا ان كان بينزل للهدف الاخير ام لا والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## أروى4

حمدا لله على السلامة يا بو مروان

----------


## صالح بن أحمد

> الله يرزقنا جميعا يارب  شوف بالنسبة للاخبار مثل ماذكرت اذا فيه اخبار لصالح اليورو سوف ينزلوه ثم تاتي الاخبار يرتفع معها فيكون ارتفاع وقتي والله اعلم يهمنا يكون تحت 1.3590   اذا الاخبار ضد اليورو سيرفعو اليورو وتاتي الاخبار تدعمه بالنزول    غالبا هذه سياسة الصناع والله اعلم

  اوافقك بشده اخي الكريم بما قلت الا ان وجهة نظري تختلف قليلا عما ذكرت اقول هناك فريقين كالمباراة بائعين ومشترين نتحدث عن اليورو مثلا طبعا شيء بديهي ان المستثمرين الكبار يعرفون الاخبار قبل ان تأتي وربما رئيس الاتحاد اليورو بعينه هنا معنا في السوق فتتساقط الاخبار بينهم حتى تصل للبائعين ايضا ,,المشترين ينتظرون وقت الخبر ورافعين ايديهم عن المتاجره فترى البائعين وحدهم هم الامرين والناهين في تلك اللحظات فترى السعر يهبط ,والمشترين يريدون السعر ينزل اكثر لمصلحتهم وفجأه كل المشترين يدخلون مع بعض بكميات ضخمه وصغار المستثمرين يخرجون ويركبون برحلهم فيتغير الاتجاه مع جني الارباح ويصبح هناك تصحيحات في سماء الشارت.
والله أعلم

----------


## aljameel

> ياراجل صدقنى باكون مطمن وانت موجود  ربنا يحميك يا شيخ   الشارت ده وضعته بالكافيه منذ عدة ايام وأطمئنيت كثير عندما تفضلتم وتحدثت عن النقطة 1.3590   ولكنى للأمانة وجدت الشراء مسيطر الجمعة فاشتريته وطلعت بمربح الحمد لله  ولكن الأستفسار هل يوجد سيناريو للصعود الى 1.4000 ام لا وما هى العلامات ان وجدت ؟  بارك الله فيك فدائما وجهك يجلب الخير وسيرتك تعطر المكان

 وانا ارتاح بس اشوفك ياغالي  شوف ركز على النقاط التي اكتبها جيداً وللجميع  اليورو دولار والله اعلم حتى اللحضة النزول سيد الموقف  نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول النقطة 1.3666 رقم مميز  مالم يخترقها فهو للنزوووووووووووول والله اعلم ولهفه بإذن الله 1.3100 \1.2800 اخترقها يدخلنا بموجه صاعده بإذن الله على المدى القريب و المتوسط   ولكن لو فرضا صعد فوق 1.3590 نتوقع اختراقها وليس مؤكد انما الاحتمال وارد بالاختراق والله اعلم على شأن كذا انا وضعتها بالتوصية عليه  الان في حال اخترق 1.3590 ثم 1.3666  اهدافه بإذن الله 1.3720\1.3800\1.3900  الان يهمنا النقطة 1.3937 وممكن تتذكروها سابقا ذكرتها وقلت عنها هي مفتاح النزول لليورو مالم يكسرها فالنزول لليورو نزول تصحيحي ليرتد ويواصل صعود لهدف 1.5600 في حال كسر 1.3937 ننسى الصعود ونفكر بالنزول كله نزول بنزول وذكرت اهداف نزوله للـ 1.3600\1.3500\1.3100 وذكرت احتمال بنشوف 1.2800   هي نفسها النقطة 1.3937 مفتاح الصعود غير ذلك فهو للنزول مهما صعد  باختراقها بندخل خانة 1.4000 والمجال مفتوح لخانة 1.5000  ولكن والله اعلم  بعد 1.3937 يكون هدفه بإذن الله 1.4200 \1.4300\1.4400 ولكل حادث حديث عند وصوله لاهدافه   بالنهاية والله اعلم  مفتاح الموجه على المدى القريب و المتوسط هي النقطة 1.3666 ومفتاح الموجه على المدى المتوسط و البعيد هي النقطة 1.3937  وبالاخير من يجزم بالصعود لخانة 1.4000 بصراحة ضرب من الخيال بالوقت الحالي وأن صدفة فيكون ضربة حظ  مهما يكن حجم المحلل الوصول للـ 1.400 له شروط كما ذكرتها غير ذلك انسى لاتفكر الا بالنزول  والنزول حتى اللحظة هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم انا رجل واقعي واعمل بما ارى من معطيات امامي   والواقع بيقول خلك معه وين مايروح وتتبعه حتى يتاكد لك الاتجاه غير ذلك لا   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> حمدا لله على السلامة يا بو مروان

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيكي

----------


## aljameel

> اوافقك بشده اخي الكريم بما قلت الا ان وجهة نظري تختلف قليلا عما ذكرت اقول هناك فريقين كالمباراة بائعين ومشترين نتحدث عن اليورو مثلا طبعا شيء بديهي ان المستثمرين الكبار يعرفون الاخبار قبل ان تأتي وربما رئيس الاتحاد اليورو بعينه هنا معنا في السوق فتتساقط الاخبار بينهم حتى تصل للبائعين ايضا ,,المشترين ينتظرون وقت الخبر ورافعين ايديهم عن المتاجره فترى البائعين وحدهم هم الامرين والناهين في تلك اللحظات فترى السعر يهبط ,والمشترين يريدون السعر ينزل اكثر لمصلحتهم وفجأه كل المشترين يدخلون مع بعض بكميات ضخمه وصغار المستثمرين يخرجون ويركبون برحلهم فيتغير الاتجاه مع جني الارباح ويصبح هناك تصحيحات في سماء الشارت.
> والله أعلم

 كل شي جائز اخي وشكرا لمشاركة الفعاله 
شوف بصدق بتكلم عن نفسي  عمر الاخبار ما تأثرت بها اذا عرفت مفاتيح العمله كله يسهل لك
اخبار او غيره تاثيره وقتي لم تصادفني اخبار اثرت بتجاه العملة كمنطقة انعكاس الا اذا الخبر مع التحليل اذا فيه اخبار بتهز دولة بتهز التحليل كله ولم يصادفني من قبل
والله الموفق

----------


## أبو جوان

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
شكرا على التحليل الدقيق للمجنون

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> هذه التوصية كتبتها يوم الخميس مساء   هو اخترق 1.4365 وصعد للـ 1.4394 اذا والله اعلم للصعود السعر الحالي 1.4385 المهم نقطة المحور كما ذكرت هي 1.4300 هو بقناة مجاله صعود مفتوح له للـ 1.5600 وتحت 1.4300 المجال مفتوح له للـ 1.2400\7100 كما ذكرت بالتوصية فانتم خذ منه قناعتكم  او عقد صغير والصبر عليه مدة طويلة  ولكن احتمال يصعد لنقطه ما ثم ينزل تحت 1.4300 ويذهب لاهدافه السفلى   الان ساضع لكم اهدافه الحاليه ومنها نتعرف الاتجاه له بإذن الله المهم الستوب للشراء 1.4345  المتوقع والله اعلم الصعود بإذن الله لهدف 1.4620 + - تقريبا من الهدف اما يرتد نزول و يواصل صعود في حال ارتد نزول من الهدف نغلق الشراء وندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد في حال واصل صعود بعد الهدف كلما يصعد نتوقع ذهابه لهدفه الرئيسي والله اعلم امامه نقاط 1.4760 ثم 1.4900 تقريبا باختراقهم نتوقع مواصلة لهدفه بإذن الله  ولكن للامانه النزول هو الغالب له ولا اتوقع يصعد الا لنقطة 1.4620 تقريبا ومنها يرتد   المهم في حال ارتد من 1.4620 ونزل وكسر نقطة المحور فيكون هدفه بإذن الله 1.3950 ومجرد وصوله للهدف نتوقع هدف اخر بإذن الله 1.3500 ومجرد وصوله للهدف 1.3500 نتوقع هدفه بإذن الله 1.2400  والله اعلم من بعدهم بصراحه الان صعب تاكيد هدفه الاخر 7100 انما عندما يصل لاهدافه يتبين لنا ان كان بينزل للهدف الاخير ام لا والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 حبيبنا ابو مروان كرم الله وجهك طيب   لو ان شاء الله اليورو فرنك نزل للهدف 3950   وكان فى طريقة للهدف 3500   مش ممكن يدخل البنك المركزى السويسرى مرة اخرى   عشان يرفع السعر زى ما عمل من حوالى اسبوع تقريبا   وطلع السعر 300 نقطة ومن ساعتها لم يهبط مرة اخرى

----------


## amiro

اخى الغالى ربنا يديك الصحه ويكمل شفائك يارب ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> شكرا على التحليل الدقيق للمجنون

  جزاك الله خيرا   

> حبيبنا ابو مروان كرم الله وجهك طيب   لو ان شاء الله اليورو فرنك نزل للهدف 3950  وكان فى طريقة للهدف 3500   مش ممكن يدخل البنك المركزى السويسرى مرة اخرى  عشان يرفع السعر زى ما عمل من حوالى اسبوع تقريبا   وطلع السعر 300 نقطة ومن ساعتها لم يهبط مرة اخرى

 اخي كل شي جائز انما الاغلاق الشهري اقصد اغلاق الشهر الماضي يدعم النزول بقوة والله اعلم  

> اخى الغالى ربنا يديك الصحه ويكمل شفائك يارب ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

  جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

شارتات لليورو دولار والباوند دولار من موقع اجنبي اعجبتني فرغبت بوضعها لكم للاستفادة منها

----------


## aljameel

وهذا تحليل للكيبل وشارت من موقع اجنبي يتوافق مع تحليلي للكيبل تقريبا والله اعلم  . GBPUSD Outlook | Written by ActionForex.com | Apr 10 10 14:36 GMT | *GBP/USD Weekly Outlook*  GBP/USD's rebound from 1.4798 extended further to as last week and further rise cannot be ruled out. But we're still expecting upside to be limited by 38.2% retracement of 1.6456 to 1.4783 at 1.5422, which is close to 55 days EMA (now at 1.5387) to conclude such rise as well as the three wave consolidation from 1.4783. Below 1.5128 minor support will flip intraday bias back to the downside for retesting 1.4783 low first. However, note that decisive break of 1.5422 fibo level will suggest that stronger rebound is underway for 1.5814 cluster resistance instead.
In the bigger picture, there is no change in our bearish view. That is, medium term rebound from 1.3503, which is treated as a correction to down trend from 2.1161, has completed at 1.7043 already. Fall from there is tentatively treated as resumption of the down trend from 2.1161 and should target a new low below 1.3503. On the upside, break of 1.5814 resistance is needed to invalidate this view. Otherwise, outlook will remain bearish. 
In the longer term picture, the corrective nature of the multi-decade advance from 1.0463 (85 low) to 2.1161 as well as the impulsive nature of the fall from there suggests that GBP/USD is now in an early stage of a long term down trend. Rebound from 1.3503 should have completed and the whole fall from 2.1161 is likely resuming for 61.8% projection of 2.1161 to 1.3503 from 1.7043 at 1.2310 next.

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم هذه توصيات لبعض العملات من صديق فرنسي تربطني به علاقة قديمة من 10 سنوات تقريبا  من فترة قريبه نتبادل الخبرات بالفوركس وبشكل عام بالاقتصاد بحكم انه يحمل شهادة دكتوراه بالاقتصاد فالصديق استفاد مني الكثير على حسب قوله بالرغم وبالاكيد اني أستفدت منه بالتحليل الاساسي وبعموم عالم الاقتصاد بإذن الله فالصديق يرغب برد الجميل من جديد يرسل توصيات على الاميل لم اجربها من قبل يقول من شركة يثق به ويتعامل معها من فترة والله اعلم فاستأذنته بها لوضعها لكم بالمنتدى لا اعلم مصداقيتها من عدمه انما الصديق يمدح والتجربة هي دليل مصداقيتها والبرهان نجاحها اكون صادق انا غير مسئول عنها انما وضعتها لكم لعلكم تستفيدو منها لا احد يلؤمني بها ليس توصياتي لا اتحملها واتحمل تبعاتها فأن وجدتم بها فائده اعملو بها أن لا فابلغوني اتوقف من عرضها وللامانه اكون صادق معكم لا اثق الا بنفسي طبعا بعد الاعتماد على الله خوفا من الاعتماد على الغير  اعملو على التوصيات بالديمو تست  اذا وجدنا بها منفعه ساضعها لكم متى ماتوفرت لدي بإذن الله بشكل متواصل متى ما تأتيني اولا باول ساضعها لكم وممكن مقارنتها مع ما اكتبه انا او ماتجيدونه من تحليلي او مايكتبونه اخوننا المحليلين بالمنتدى فأن تطابقت او قريب منها ولما لا نستفيد منها  والرجاء كل الرجاء العمل بها ديمو بالاول حتى نتاكد من نجاحها  واكرر لا احد يلؤمني بها ليس توصياتي لا اتحملها ولست مسئول عنها انا ناقل لكم فقط ومن يتبرع بحصر نتائجها خلال الاسبوع القادم والذي يليه أن كانت نسبة النجاح والنتيجة 70% وفوق اعتقد انها جيدة ادنى من ذلك الابتعاد عنها افضل والله اعلم  الرجاء من لديه الوقت بحصر النتائج يوميا ثم اسبوعيا  فلا يبخل علينا بالمهمه وقتي لايسمح لي والا لحصرتها انا  هذه التوصيات المرسله لي امس   الستوب Stop الهدف Target شراء Buy  بيع Sell Sell at Buy at 00000, Target: 00000, Stop: 00000   اليورو دولار  Sell at 1.3465, Target: 1.3300, Stop: 1.3530  Sell at 1.3570, Target: 1.3390, Stop: 1.3635  الباوند دولار Sell at 1.5450, Target: 1.5270, Stop: 1.5515  الدولار فرنك Buy at 1.0650, Target: 1.0800, Stop: 1.0580 Buy at 1.0675, Target: 1.0800, Stop: 1.0610  الدولار ين Buy at 93.00, Target: 94.50, Stop: 92.35   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## الثائر

ان شاء الله راح اجربها على الديمو وابلغك بالنتائج

----------


## aljameel

> وهذا تحليل للكيبل وشارت من موقع اجنبي   يتوافق مع تحليلي للكيبل تقريبا والله اعلم  . GBPUSD Outlook | Written by ActionForex.com | Apr 10 10 14:36 GMT | *GBP/USD Weekly Outlook*  GBP/USD's rebound from 1.4798 extended further to as last week and further rise cannot be ruled out. But we're still expecting upside to be limited by 38.2% retracement of 1.6456 to 1.4783 at 1.5422, which is close to 55 days EMA (now at 1.5387) to conclude such rise as well as the three wave consolidation from 1.4783. Below 1.5128 minor support will flip intraday bias back to the downside for retesting 1.4783 low first. However, note that decisive break of 1.5422 fibo level will suggest that stronger rebound is underway for 1.5814 cluster resistance instead.
> In the bigger picture, there is no change in our bearish view. That is, medium term rebound from 1.3503, which is treated as a correction to down trend from 2.1161, has completed at 1.7043 already. Fall from there is tentatively treated as resumption of the down trend from 2.1161 and should target a new low below 1.3503. On the upside, break of 1.5814 resistance is needed to invalidate this view. Otherwise, outlook will remain bearish.   In the longer term picture, the corrective nature of the multi-decade advance from 1.0463 (85 low) to 2.1161 as well as the impulsive nature of the fall from there suggests that GBP/USD is now in an early stage of a long term down trend. Rebound from 1.3503 should have completed and the whole fall from 2.1161 is likely resuming for 61.8% projection of 2.1161 to 1.3503 from 1.7043 at 1.2310 next.

   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم   اولا ساذكر تحليلي انا للكيبل والله اعلم  انا ذكرت بتحليل لي يوم الخميس ومن قبل الاتجاه العام للكيبل هابط والله اعلم اي صعود له فهو صعود تصحيحي المهم تحت 1.5865 مهما صعد تحتها لاهدافه السفلى بإذن الله يصعد ينزل لابد من الذهاب لاهداف الرئيسيه واتجاهه العام هابط والله اعلم وحددت نقطة 1.5130 وهي هدف هابط سابق رئيسي له كسرها للهاوية وبإذن الله لاهدافه وحددت نقطة 1.5635 في حال لم يخترقها هي النقطة المهمه بالوقت الحالي وهي هدف هابط سابق رئيسي له في حال اخترقها امامنا النقطة الاهم وهي هدف هابط سابق رئيسي له 1.5865  وذكرت النقطة 1.5865 هي نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم وذكرت اهداف النزول بإذن الله 1.4500 رئيسي و 1.4350 و 1.4200 رئيسي واحتمال للـ 1.4000 او قريب منها  صديقي وجاري اخ لنا عضو بالمنتدى بمعرف موكلي الله يجيبه بالسلامه سالم غانم بقوله شايف اهدف للكيبل تحت 1.5865 تصل به للـ 1.4500 و 1.4000 من ضمنها ذكرت له 1.3500 وهدف اخر 1.2800 \1.2400 او احدهم فذكرت له تحت 1.4000 لن اذكرها بالمنتدى خوفا لاتصدق معي  وهو يسألني معقوله الاسترليني بيروح بداهيه فقلت له انا مثلك مستغرب من ذلك انما بتكلم بالتحليل هل يصدق التحليل  وذكرت له اهداف لعملات اخرى اهداف لاتصدق كالمجنون وغيره كل شي وارد بعالم الفوركس   المهم وجدت التحليل هذا المرفق فيدعم توجهي كتحليل عام للكيبل  انا بصدق اذا ما وجدت تحليل متطابق بنسبة كبيرة لتحليلي يسعدني ذلك واعرف نفسي على الطريق الصحيح لان الاتجاه العام البعيد والاهداف الرئيسيه العامه تهمني جدا ومن الصعب التكلم بها وقليل جدا من يجيد استخراجها والله اعلم تاخذ الوقت الكثير والجهد وغيره وتحتاج متابعه مستمرة وليست من السهولة استخراجها وقليل جداً من يعمل بها او على علم بها الا من هو لدية الخبرة الكافية وملم بالتحليل الاساس والفني اليوتياً ورقمياً وغيرة من التحليل وغيرة والحمد لله اجيدها بفضل الله وتوفيقه  ولم يخني تحليل سابق لي كاتجاه عام لعمله ما بتوفيق الله اولا الاتكال والاعتماد على الله وحده ثم الاعتماد على النفس والحمد لله الثقة بالنفس موجودة ولله الحمد والشكر له وحده انما لابد من العمل وحساب لك شي ولو بنسبة 1% واخذ بالرى الاخر مهما يكن  المهم انا وجدت التحليل ورفعته لكم وبنسبة كبيرة متطابق مع تحليل بفروقات نقاط لاتذكر مقبولة جدا والله اعلم   اهم ما بالموضوع ليس لاثبات الذات او غيره انما كما اذكر سابقا اذا عرفت الاتجاه العام لعمله ما يسهل عليك التعامل معها فيكون دخولك مع الاتجاه العام ولو عكس عليك السعر فلابد الا ويرجع لدخولك وما بعد دخولك بالنهاية من يصبر عليه في حال تعلق لاسمح الله الا بيرجع لسعره وابعد من نقطة دخوله بالنهاية بيطلع مستفيد بإذن الله والدخول عكس الاتجاه هو من يخسر الحسابات وياتي بالمارجن كول تتوقع بانه بيرجع لسعر دخولك وتصبر عليه وكلما كبرت الخسارة لا تتقبلها فلا تغلقها تتحمل حتىيزورك المارجن وهذا الغالب منا  عرفتم فائدة الاتجاه العام حتى لو تم الدخول عكس الاتجاه يكون بستوب صغير مهما قيل من مغريات الربح بالنقاط والله اعلم  فوات ربح ولا خسارة   المهم التحليل المرفق بالمشاركة اهم ما به اهم ما بالتحليل الاتجاه العام هابط لاهداف سفلى بإذن الله  ارجو التركيز عليه جيدا للايام القادمه مفيدا جدا جدا حتى يتم تعاملكم مع الكيبل بالشكل الصحيح بيقول والله اعلم مالم يخترق النقطة 1.5814 فهو بموجه هابطة فلابد يذهب للنقطة 1.3503 بإذن الله واحتمال يذهب تحتها  المختصر تحت النقطة 1.5814 فهو للنزول وبموجه عامه هابطة والله اعلم لهدف بإذن الله 1.3503 مجرد يصعد فوق 1.5814 ننسى الهدف 1.3503 ويكون اللو الذي عمله بالموجه العامه هو اخر النزول ونتحول لموجه عامه صاعده ولها اهداف بإذن الله ولكل حادث حديث هذا في حال صعد فوق 1.5814  النقطة 1.5814 هي نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول كاتجاه عام للكيبل والله اعلم  انا ركزت على الاهم به  والتحليل يحمل اشياء اخرى مهمه  جدا كنقاط وغيره والله اعلم  وبامكانكم قرائته والاستفادة منه إن شاء الله ليسهل عليكم بامكانكم ترجمته بقوقل  كل هدفي من ذلك تكونو على معرفة تامه بالاتجاه العام وفوائده حتى تتجنبو الخسائر مهما كانت المغريات فوات ربح ولا خسارة والخيار لكم فائق احترامي عذراً على اللاطاله والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## صاحب قرار

> المختصر تحت النقطة 1.5814 فهو للنزول وبموجه عامه هابطة والله اعلم لهدف بإذن الله 1.3503 مجرد يصعد فوق 1.5814 ننسى الهدف 1.3503 ويكون اللو الذي عمله بالموجه العامه هو اخر النزول ونتحول لموجه عامه صاعده ولها اهداف بإذن الله ولكل حادث حديث هذا في حال صعد فوق 1.5814  النقطة 1.5814 هي نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول كاتجاه عام للكيبل والله اعلم

 اخي الجميل تحليلك رائع بجد  النقطة 15814 تمثل سقف الترند الهابط على الفريم الاسبوعي واختراقها يعني الدخول في المسار الصاعد والارتداد منها يعني الهبوط بقوة نظرا لقوة الفريم الاسبوعي . بجد رائع ونظرة بعيدة . هذا ان صدق تحليلي .   ولكنني ارجح الاختراق نظرا لتشابه شمعة الشهر الماضي مارس مع شمعة شهر مارس من السنة الماضية وهي شمعة ذات ذيل سفلي طويل تشبه نوعا ما (المطرقة) وحصل بعدها ارتفاع في مارس الماضي ,,, اقول ربما يعيد التاريخ نفسه .

----------


## أبو جوان

ترجمة المقال الانكليزي المقطع الأول فقط
نظرة اسبوعية للكيبل 
استمر ارتفاع (ارتداد) الكيبل من القاع 1.4798 خلال الاسبوع الماضي أيضاً، ولا يمكن استبعاد ارتفاعات جديدة، لكن لانزال نتوقع أن يكون الاتجاه الصاعد محدوداً بمستوى 38 فيبو المرسوم من القمة 1.6456 حتى القاع 1.4783 وهو مستوى 1.5422 ، وهذا المستوى قريب من متوسط 55 يوم ema، إضافة إلى انتهاء الموجة الثلاثية الصاعدة (الموضحة في الرسم).
إن كسر مستوى الدعم (الثانوي)1.5128 سوف يؤكد الاتجاه اليومي intraday الهابط للكيبل باتجاه أول الأهداف وهي 1.4783
على كل حال يجب الانتباه جيداً إلى أن الكسر القوي لمستوى 38 فيبو باتجاه الأعلى سوف يجعل من مستوى 1.5814 مستويات مقاومة قوية جدا تؤدي إلى هبوط كبير في الزو ج
لا اتجاه صاعد بدون كسر مستوى 1.5814
أتمنى وفقت بالترجمة (المقطع الثاني والثالث فريمات كبيرة شهري وسنوي )....

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل تحليلك رائع بجد  النقطة 15814 تمثل سقف الترند الهابط على الفريم الاسبوعي واختراقها يعني الدخول في المسار الصاعد والارتداد منها يعني الهبوط بقوة نظرا لقوة الفريم الاسبوعي . بجد رائع ونظرة بعيدة . هذا ان صدق تحليلي .  ولكنني ارجح الاختراق نظرا لتشابه شمعة الشهر الماضي مارس مع شمعة شهر مارس من السنة الماضية وهي شمعة ذات ذيل سفلي طويل تشبه نوعا ما (المطرقة) وحصل بعدها ارتفاع في مارس الماضي ,,, اقول ربما يعيد التاريخ نفسه .

 كل التقدير والاحترام لمرورك وتشريفك  مرورك شرفني اخي صاحب  ماشاء الله عليك مشاركة قيمة جدا اتمنى الا تحرمنا مرورك ومشاركتك القيمة بارك الله فأنت احد الثقات بالمنتدى رأيك يهمنا جميعا  بالنسبة للشمعة التي تتكلم عنها بامانه وصراحة خبرتي متواضعة بالشموع ولا اهتم بها لعدم مصداقيتها باغلب المرات تصيب وتخطى والله اعلم  هو مجرد يصعد فوق 1.5635 يتضحى اكثر والله اعلم بالنسبة لاختراق 1.5814 الان والله اعلم صعب الحكم بالاختراق لا ارى والله اعلم الا النزول ولكن نحن معه وين مايروح بإذن الله بتتبعه اولا باول بالنقاط الصغرى وهكذا بالنهاية التعاون الجماعي يخدم الجميع وللمصلحة العامه بإذن الله  تحياتي لك بلا حدود

----------


## aljameel

> ترجمة المقال الانكليزي المقطع الأول فقط
> نظرة اسبوعية للكيبل 
> استمر ارتفاع (ارتداد) الكيبل من القاع 1.4798 خلال الاسبوع الماضي أيضاً، ولا يمكن استبعاد ارتفاعات جديدة، لكن لانزال نتوقع أن يكون الاتجاه الصاعد محدوداً بمستوى 38 فيبو المرسوم من القمة 1.6456 حتى القاع 1.4783 وهو مستوى 1.5422 ، وهذا المستوى قريب من متوسط 55 يوم ema، إضافة إلى انتهاء الموجة الثلاثية الصاعدة (الموضحة في الرسم).
> إن كسر مستوى الدعم (الثانوي)1.5128 سوف يؤكد الاتجاه اليومي intraday الهابط للكيبل باتجاه أول الأهداف وهي 1.4783
> على كل حال يجب الانتباه جيداً إلى أن الكسر القوي لمستوى 38 فيبو باتجاه الأعلى سوف يجعل من مستوى 1.5814 مستويات مقاومة قوية جدا تؤدي إلى هبوط كبير في الزو ج
> لا اتجاه صاعد بدون كسر مستوى 1.5814
> أتمنى وفقت بالترجمة (المقطع الثاني والثالث فريمات كبيرة شهري وسنوي )....

 الف شكر  ابوجوان على تعاونك المثمر ارجو تعاونك الدائم مع الموضوع ساغلبك كلما رأيت تحليل مفيد سانسخة والصقة بالموضوع والباقي عليك ماشاء الله ترجمه ولا احسن اكيد مو ترجمة قوقول واضح ترجمتك  وللامانه ترجمه موصوله سلسه سهل فهمها والله اعلم فلا تحرمنا (القاموس)  فأنت قاموسا  بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير  تحياتي لك بلا حدود

----------


## aljameel

بما اني سهران وقالب النوم ومتقطع معي 
ساحاول وضع تحليل للملكي يخدمنا بمعرفة اتجاه الكيبل واليورو لانه بالغالب عكسهم بالاتجاه
ساكتبه وارفع المشاركة بعد لحضات
وساعلق على التوصيات التي ارفقتها بمقارنتها مع تحليلي بإذن الله

----------


## أبو جوان

> الف شكر  ابوجوان على تعاونك المثمر ارجو تعاونك الدائم مع الموضوع ساغلبك كلما رأيت تحليل مفيد سانسخة والصقة بالموضوع والباقي عليك ماشاء الله ترجمه ولا احسن اكيد مو ترجمة قوقول واضح ترجمتك  وللامانه ترجمه موصوله سلسه سهل فهمها والله اعلم فلا تحرمنا (القاموس)  فأنت قاموسا  بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير  تحياتي لك بلا حدود

 الحمد لله إنها عجبتك  :Asvc: 
الشكر كل الشكر لك يا أبو مروان
جزاك الله خيرا على تعبك معنا
وابشر حط اللي تبيه وأنا اترجمو فورا إذا كنت موجود

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الملكي اليورو باوند والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8781  ساتكلم عنه بشكل تحليل وليس توصية كما ذكرت حتى يفيدنا ويساعدنا  بمعرفة اتجاه الكيبل واليورو للاسبوع القادم بإذن الله هو بالغالب عكسهم بالاتجاه والله اعلم  كفكرة عامه عنه والله  اعلم هو بين نقطتين  هي من تحدد الاتجاه له  النقطة 0.8888   والنقطة 0.8600 اختراق 8888 بإذن الله للصعود كسر 8600 للنزول بإذن الله  الان بالوضع الحالي المتوقع بان نزوله للـ 8704 هو نهاية نزوله بالوقت الحالي والمفروض يصعد لل 8880 تقريبا او قبلها بكم نقطة او يواصل صعود والله اعلم  المهم الان فوق 8743  المتوقع الصعود والله اعلم  للـ 8790\8800 ومن بعدهم للـ 8820 في حال اخترق 8825 والله اعلم بيواصل صعود من بعدها صعود هل يصعد للـ 8888 والله اعلم احتمال متوقع منها او قبل الوصل لها يرتد وارد فاحتمال يصعد للـ 8850 + - ومنها يرتد او 8880 ويرتد  ولكن في حال اخترق 8888 بيروح بإذن الله لاختبار نقطة 9130 + -  تقريبا بيجربها لانها نقطة مكسورة من قبل ونقدر بنقول عنها هدف له بإذن الله منها اما يختبرها ثم يعاود النزول او يخترقها ويهمنا من بعدها وهي النقطة الاهم 9138 باختراقها بيصعد لاهداف بإذن الله تصل به للـ 9800 طبعا قبلها اهداف مثلا 9350 و 9400 حتى يصل هدفه الرئيسي بإذن الله  الان في حال لم يخترق النقطة 8888 فيكون نزول له صعب الحكم  الان لانه ممكن يتحرك بنفس المنطقة مابين 8888 و 8600 والله اعلم المهم احدهم هي من تحدد الاتجاه العام له والله اعلم  كسر 8600 والله اعلم سيذهب لاهداف قد تصل به 8180 وكسرها ستذهب به بإذن الله للـ 0.6000  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

هذه التوصيات المرسله لي امس  ساعلق عليها بالنسبة لي كتحليلي انا ولا يعني كلامي الصح انما بجرب روحي معها وهي اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى اولا التوصيات بأمانه اعجبتني لصغر استوبها بالنسبة لهدفها وهدفها ممتاز جدا من 100 للـ 200  التوصيات   الستوب Stop الهدف Target شراء Buy بيع Sell Sell at Buy at 00000, Target: 00000, Stop: 00000   اليورو دولار Sell at 1.3465, Target: 1.3300, Stop: 1.3530 الستوب ممتاز والله اعلم بالنسبة لمنطقة الشراء انا واضع الستوب 1.3518 انا موصي عليه بيع Sell at 1.3570, Target: 1.3390, Stop: 1.3635 الستوب ممتاز والله اعلم بالنسبة لمنطقة الشراء  الباوند دولار Sell at 1.5450, Target: 1.5270, Stop: 1.5515 الستوب ممتاز والله اعلم بالنسبة لمنطقة الشراء ولكن يفضل الستوب  1.5519 ومجرد ينزل تقديمه للهاي الذي عمله وارتد منه نزول  انا موصي عليه بيع      الدولار فرنك Buy at 1.0650, Target: 1.0800, Stop: 1.0580 الستوب ممتاز والله اعلم بالنسبة لمنطقة الشراء ولكن يفضل الشراء من 1.0630  Buy at 1.0675, Target: 1.0800, Stop: 1.0610 الستوب ممتاز والله اعلم بالنسبة لمنطقة الشراء ولكن يفضل 1.0604 انا لم اوصي عليه  الدولار ين Buy at 93.00, Target: 94.50, Stop: 92.35 الستوب ممتاز والله اعلم بالنسبة لمنطقة الشراء ولكن يفضل الشراء في حال كسر 93 من  92.60 + - تقريبا والله اعلم انا وصيت عليه شراء من نقطة 90.80+ -   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## رشدي

ابو مروان كيف اخبارك   هل تلتزم بما قاله لك الأطباء رجاء لا تهمل واعلمنى ما هو الوضع الآن

----------


## رشدي

نهارك ابيض يا جميل   جالس اطالع فى تحليلاتك على اليورو والكيبل والمجنون واليورو ين   ما شاء الله عليك  لعلمك هذه التحليلات كفيلة ان تضاعف استثمار بنك فى حالة المضاربة بها و اتبعاها بدقة  :Ongue:

----------


## beshay

الحبيب ابو مروان 
انا بجد زعلان جدا منك  لانك لم تلتزم بتعليمات الاطباء وذلك من خلال  ما كتبته الايام الماضيه  وانا ادرك حجم المجهود الذى تبذله مقابل كل كلمه تكتبها 
اخى الفاضل انا  اعلم انك عاشق لمحبة الناس وافادتهم  وهذا شىء جميل نشكرك عليه ولكن صحتك تهمنا كثيرا  واننى اوجه لك عتاب انك تؤلمنى شخصيا كلما اشتد عليك التعب 
ارجوك ارجوك ارجوك ان تاخذ بالك من صحتك لاننا محتاجين اليك

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان كيف اخبارك   هل تلتزم بما قاله لك الأطباء رجاء لا تهمل واعلمنى ما هو الوضع الآن

  

> نهارك ابيض يا جميل   جالس اطالع فى تحليلاتك على اليورو والكيبل والمجنون واليورو ين   ما شاء الله عليك  لعلمك هذه التحليلات كفيلة ان تضاعف استثمار بنك فى حالة المضاربة بها و اتبعاها بدقة

 هلا بالغالي
بأمانه لم التزم بنصيحة الاطباء بيقول على الاقل الابتعاد من4 للـ 6 اشهر وبصراحة صعب الالتزام بالنصيحة
مجرد اجد نفسي قادر على مساعدتكم ونفسي  تجدني بالمنتدى
وساحاول ان لا ارهق نفسي بقدر المستطاع
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الحبيب ابو مروان 
> انا بجد زعلان جدا منك لانك لم تلتزم بتعليمات الاطباء وذلك من خلال ما كتبته الايام الماضيه وانا ادرك حجم المجهود الذى تبذله مقابل كل كلمه تكتبها 
> اخى الفاضل انا اعلم انك عاشق لمحبة الناس وافادتهم وهذا شىء جميل نشكرك عليه ولكن صحتك تهمنا كثيرا واننى اوجه لك عتاب انك تؤلمنى شخصيا كلما اشتد عليك التعب 
> ارجوك ارجوك ارجوك ان تاخذ بالك من صحتك لاننا محتاجين اليك

 هلا بالغالي بيشو 
كيف الحال وطمنا عن صاحبك  
اشكرك من القلب على اهتمامك وهذ غير مستغرب منك  ساعمل على نصيحتك وسالتزم بقدر المستطاع والله يكتب الخير
تحياتي لك ياغالي 
اسبوع موفق بإذن الله لك وللجميع

----------


## ابداعي

الاخ الكريم ابو مروان .. 
 الله يكتب لك الشفاء فهو القادر عليه ... 
 ربك يجازيك من خيره وفضله بالصحة قبل المال .. ويبارك لك في الاهل والعيال .. 
 يا ليت تلتفت لنصيحة طبيبك وترتاح .. الله يحاسب على النية .. وانت نيتك انك تنفع اخوانك .. وراح يكتب لك صدقتك كما لو كنت قد قدمت التوصيات .. لكن يجب ان ترتاح لان لجسمك عليك حقا ...  
 الله يرزقك من واسع فضلك صحة وعافية ورزق وفير في الدنيا والاخرة ..

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ الكريم ابو مروان .. 
> الله يكتب لك الشفاء فهو القادر عليه ... 
> ربك يجازيك من خيره وفضله بالصحة قبل المال .. ويبارك لك في الاهل والعيال .. 
> يا ليت تلتفت لنصيحة طبيبك وترتاح .. الله يحاسب على النية .. وانت نيتك انك تنفع اخوانك .. وراح يكتب لك صدقتك كما لو كنت قد قدمت التوصيات .. لكن يجب ان ترتاح لان لجسمك عليك حقا ...  
> الله يرزقك من واسع فضلك صحة وعافية ورزق وفير في الدنيا والاخرة ..

 بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير اخي
وشكرا لاهتمامك ياغلي

----------


## aljameel

شكرا اخي المراقب العام على تعاونكم  تحياتي لك بلا حدود

----------


## shahro

السلام عليكم
مع تسجيل اول مشاركة في المنتدى ادعو لك الله بالشفاء و الصحة و العافية
و سامحوني على سؤال بسيط من مبتدئ
التوصيات أعلاه, تسري على طول اليوم, او بداية فتح السوق؟ او في اوقات معينة؟
افادكم الله

----------


## رشدي

> هلا بالغالي
> بأمانه لم التزم بنصيحة الاطباء بيقول على الاقل الابتعاد من4 للـ 6 اشهر وبصراحة صعب الالتزام بالنصيحة
> مجرد اجد نفسي قادر على مساعدتكم ونفسي تجدني بالمنتدى
> وساحاول ان لا ارهق نفسي بقدر المستطاع
> والله الموفق

    *الام في الرقبة واسفل الظهر:*   منطقة الم الرقبة    بسبب الجلوس المستمر امام الحاسوب ,مما ينتج عنه ازدياد ضغط الكرسي على عضلات الظهر ,وتيبسها من طول وجودها على وضعية واحدة,وايضا الجلوس بطريقة غير صحيحة حيث يكون الظهر ممحنى الى الامام ومع هبوط الكتف وتتابع حركة الرقبة لاعلى ةاسفل لمتابعة لوحة المفاتيح والشاشة.  شكل الهيكل العظمي اثناء الجلوس الخاطئ   *الم العين أو (متلازمة الحاسوب البصرية):*   تنكون الصورة على شاشة الحاسوب التقليدية على هيئة مليارات النقاط الصغيرة التي تتجد بسرعة كبيرة,وتبذل العين مجهود جبار لكي تواكب هذه التغيرات المتلاحقة ,ويؤدي طول الجلوس امام الحاسوب الى ارهاق عضلات العين والشعور بصداع ,والام اعلى العينين وحولها.يشتكى المريض ايضا من جفاف في العين ,وتشوش في الرؤية,وحرقان في العين.*نصائح لتجنب الاثار المضرة للكتابة على لوحة المفاتيح والجلوس المتواصل امام الحاسوب[2]*   حاول ان تتعلم الطريقة الصحيحة للكتابة على لوحة المفاتيح بدون النظر اليها,لكى تتجنب ارهاق الرقبة والعين من كثرة تتابع النظر بين اللوحة والشاشة.وضعية الاصابع الصحيحةاستخدم شاشات البلازما السائلة (LCD) او واقيات الشاشة (الفيلتر),ولوحات المفاتيح الصحية التي تريح اليد اثناء الكتابة.لوحة مفاتيح مناسبة اثر الفيلتراحرص ان تجعل مستوى راحة اليد في نفس مستوى الساعد حتى تتجنب شد الاعصاب والاوتار.الطريقة الصحيحةالطريقة الخاطئةتجنب الثني المستمر للاصابع وحاول فرد اصابعك اثناء الكتابة.تيبس الاصابعاحرص على الجلوس في وضعية صحيحة, مشدود القامة واجعل نظرك للشاشة في خط مستقيم حتى تعتدل رقبتك.وضعية الجلوس الصحيحةلا تجلس امام شاشة الكمبيوتر في غرفة الاضاءة فيها خافتة واجعل الضوء يأتي من أعلى ,ليس من امامك او خلفك لتجنب الظلال ,واجعل مسافة كافية بينك وبين الشاشة.اخيرا يجب عدم الاكثار من استخدامك للوحة المفاتيح,خاصة اذا كنت لا تعرف الطريقة الصحيحة ,واحرص دائما على القيام ببعض التمارين الرياضية في منتصف كتابتك مثل غلق وفتح الاصابع والساعد. *بعض الصور الارشادية للتلافي اضرار الجلوس المتواصل امام الحاسوب***       وضعية اليد     بعد العين عن الشاشة    كيفية ترتيب مكتب الحاسوب    كرسي الجلوس    طريقة مسك الفارة    من فضلك ابحث عن كرسى مكتب كبير وصحي  اما انا فاجلس على السرير شبه ممدد وراسى منحنى الى اليسار تجاه جهاز الكمبيوتر ولوحة المفاتيح ولا اخفى عليك فرأسى وظهري يؤلمنى انا الآخر   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  اخواني واخواتي السلام عليكم   تم فتح الموضوع ودمج الموضوع الجديد مع هذا الموضوع والحمد لله بتعاون الاخوة القائمين على هذا الصرح الشامخ بإذن الله جزاهم الله خير  وبإذن الله لن يغلق الموضوع مرة اخرى سبب الاغلاق المؤقت ظرفي الصحية والحمد لله على كل حال  اعتذر عن عدم تواجدي خلال الفترة الماضية لظروفي الصحية واشكر الجميع على الاهتمام واللاطمئنان على والله لايوريكم مكروه  وساحاول بقدر المستطاع التواجد معكم متى ماكنت قادر على مساعدتكم وظرفي الصحية والعملية لاتمنعني عن خدمتكم بإذن الله فأن لم اتواجد لسبب ما يوم او اكثر لابد سبب منعني من التواجد اما لظروفي الصحية او السفر او اخرى  فارجو أن تعذروني مقدما وشاكر لكم تقبلكم عذري مقدماً  وأسأل الله ان اكون دائما عند حسن الظن  وإن شاء الله ساعمل جاهدا التواجد معكم بإذن الله بقدر المستطاع متى ما الظروف تساعد على ذلك  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله  فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## أبو جوان

شكرا لك ابو مروان
المهم تدير بالك على صحتك وتهتم بحالك ومتل ما يقولون المرء طبيب نفسه

----------


## aljameel

> *الام في الرقبة واسفل الظهر:*   منطقة الم الرقبة    بسبب الجلوس المستمر امام الحاسوب ,مما ينتج عنه ازدياد ضغط الكرسي على عضلات الظهر ,وتيبسها من طول وجودها على وضعية واحدة,وايضا الجلوس بطريقة غير صحيحة حيث يكون الظهر ممحنى الى الامام ومع هبوط الكتف وتتابع حركة الرقبة لاعلى ةاسفل لمتابعة لوحة المفاتيح والشاشة.  شكل الهيكل العظمي اثناء الجلوس الخاطئ   *الم العين أو (متلازمة الحاسوب البصرية):*  تنكون الصورة على شاشة الحاسوب التقليدية على هيئة مليارات النقاط الصغيرة التي تتجد بسرعة كبيرة,وتبذل العين مجهود جبار لكي تواكب هذه التغيرات المتلاحقة ,ويؤدي طول الجلوس امام الحاسوب الى ارهاق عضلات العين والشعور بصداع ,والام اعلى العينين وحولها.يشتكى المريض ايضا من جفاف في العين ,وتشوش في الرؤية,وحرقان في العين.*نصائح لتجنب الاثار المضرة للكتابة على لوحة المفاتيح والجلوس المتواصل امام الحاسوب[2]*   حاول ان تتعلم الطريقة الصحيحة للكتابة على لوحة المفاتيح بدون النظر اليها,لكى تتجنب ارهاق الرقبة والعين من كثرة تتابع النظر بين اللوحة والشاشة.وضعية الاصابع الصحيحةاستخدم شاشات البلازما السائلة (LCD) او واقيات الشاشة (الفيلتر),ولوحات المفاتيح الصحية التي تريح اليد اثناء الكتابة.لوحة مفاتيح مناسبة اثر الفيلتراحرص ان تجعل مستوى راحة اليد في نفس مستوى الساعد حتى تتجنب شد الاعصاب والاوتار.الطريقة الصحيحةالطريقة الخاطئةتجنب الثني المستمر للاصابع وحاول فرد اصابعك اثناء الكتابة.تيبس الاصابعاحرص على الجلوس في وضعية صحيحة, مشدود القامة واجعل نظرك للشاشة في خط مستقيم حتى تعتدل رقبتك.وضعية الجلوس الصحيحةلا تجلس امام شاشة الكمبيوتر في غرفة الاضاءة فيها خافتة واجعل الضوء يأتي من أعلى ,ليس من امامك او خلفك لتجنب الظلال ,واجعل مسافة كافية بينك وبين الشاشة.اخيرا يجب عدم الاكثار من استخدامك للوحة المفاتيح,خاصة اذا كنت لا تعرف الطريقة الصحيحة ,واحرص دائما على القيام ببعض التمارين الرياضية في منتصف كتابتك مثل غلق وفتح الاصابع والساعد.*بعض الصور الارشادية للتلافي اضرار الجلوس المتواصل امام الحاسوب*       وضعية اليد     بعد العين عن الشاشة    كيفية ترتيب مكتب الحاسوب    كرسي الجلوس    طريقة مسك الفارة    من فضلك ابحث عن كرسى مكتب كبير وصحي  اما انا فاجلس على السرير شبه ممدد وراسى منحنى الى اليسار تجاه جهاز الكمبيوتر ولوحة المفاتيح ولا اخفى عليك فرأسى وظهري يؤلمنى انا الآخر

 هلا بالغالي رشدي 
ماشاء الله عليك اتيت بالغائبه والغالب منا يهملها 
فعلا نصائح من ذهب جزء منها اعمل به والاخر بصراحه قمة الاهمال  
المشكله اني اعمل على 3 اجهزة حاسوب وكلهم مكمل للاخر فصعب التخلى عن احدهم او العمل باحدهم  لاجل التحليل والمتابعه الدقيقة بإذن الله للحصول على الافضل والله اعلم
الشي الوحيد المهتم به هي شاشات lcd وباحجام مقبوله لي 
المشكلة التي اعاني منها هي أللألم باليد ألم اعصاب والله بعض المرات لايطاق ألألم بالرغم اخذ المسكنات  الدسك بالرقبة وأللألم باليد لدرجة لا اقدر  اكتب بها بالكيبورد 
جزاك الله خير على المشاركة القيمة التي بها منفعه بإذن الله
ارجو اخوتي اللالتزم بها او بجزء منها حتى لاتصلو لما وصلت له انا 
فعلا الصحة اولا ثم اولا 
تحياتي لك يارشدي

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا لك ابو مروان
> المهم تدير بالك على صحتك وتهتم بحالك ومتل ما يقولون المرء طبيب نفسه

 فعلا صدقت  المرء طبيب نفسه

----------


## 2e2y2e2

الحمدلله على سلامتك اخ جميل , اجر وعافية وما تشوف شر ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

اخواني واخواتي  
سارفع التوصيات القائمة  المشاركات التي كتبتها خلال الويكند كتوصيات او تحليل  
ما سارفعه بعد هذه المشاركة لازال قائم والله اعلم  
 القائم من ماكتب بالسابق هو الذي سارفعه فان نسيت شي ارجو تذكيري به 
لان منها  مشاركات وتوصيات من يوم الاربعاء بعض منها لازال قائم لهذا الاسبوع والله اعل 
والله الموفق 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الحمدلله على سلامتك اخ جميل , اجر وعافية وما تشوف شر ان شاء الله

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك اخي

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الملكي اليورو باوند والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8781  ساتكلم عنه بشكل تحليل وليس توصية كما ذكرت حتى يفيدنا ويساعدنا بمعرفة اتجاه الكيبل واليورو للاسبوع القادم بإذن الله هو بالغالب عكسهم بالاتجاه والله اعلم  كفكرة عامه عنه والله اعلم هو بين نقطتين هي من تحدد الاتجاه له  النقطة 0.8888 والنقطة 0.8600 اختراق 8888 بإذن الله للصعود كسر 8600 للنزول بإذن الله  الان بالوضع الحالي المتوقع بان نزوله للـ 8704 هو نهاية نزوله بالوقت الحالي والمفروض يصعد لل 8880 تقريبا او قبلها بكم نقطة او يواصل صعود والله اعلم المهم الان فوق 8743 المتوقع الصعود والله اعلم للـ 8790\8800 ومن بعدهم للـ 8820 في حال اخترق 8825 والله اعلم بيواصل صعود من بعدها صعود هل يصعد للـ 8888 والله اعلم احتمال متوقع منها او قبل الوصل لها يرتد وارد فاحتمال يصعد للـ 8850 + - ومنها يرتد او 8880 ويرتد ولكن في حال اخترق 8888 بيروح بإذن الله لاختبار نقطة 9130 + - تقريبا بيجربها لانها نقطة مكسورة من قبل ونقدر بنقول عنها هدف له بإذن الله منها اما يختبرها ثم يعاود النزول او يخترقها ويهمنا من بعدها وهي النقطة الاهم 9138 باختراقها بيصعد لاهداف بإذن الله تصل به للـ 9800 طبعا قبلها اهداف مثلا 9350 و 9400 حتى يصل هدفه الرئيسي بإذن الله  الان في حال لم يخترق النقطة 8888 فيكون نزول له صعب الحكم الان لانه ممكن يتحرك بنفس المنطقة مابين 8888 و 8600 والله اعلم المهم احدهم هي من تحدد الاتجاه العام له والله اعلم  كسر 8600 والله اعلم سيذهب لاهداف قد تصل به 8180 وكسرها ستذهب به بإذن الله للـ 0.6000   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> هذه التوصيات المرسله لي امس   ساعلق عليها بالنسبة لي كتحليلي انا ولا يعني كلامي الصح انما بجرب روحي معها وهي اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى اولا التوصيات بأمانه اعجبتني لصغر استوبها بالنسبة لهدفها وهدفها ممتاز جدا من 100 للـ 200  التوصيات   الستوب Stop الهدف Target شراء Buy بيع Sell Sell at Buy at 00000, Target: 00000, Stop: 00000    اليورو دولار Sell at 1.3465, Target: 1.3300, Stop: 1.3530 الستوب ممتاز والله اعلم بالنسبة لمنطقة الشراء انا واضع الستوب 1.3518 انا موصي عليه بيع Sell at 1.3570, Target: 1.3390, Stop: 1.3635 الستوب ممتاز والله اعلم بالنسبة لمنطقة الشراء  الباوند دولار Sell at 1.5450, Target: 1.5270, Stop: 1.5515 الستوب ممتاز والله اعلم بالنسبة لمنطقة الشراء ولكن يفضل الستوب 1.5519 ومجرد ينزل تقديمه للهاي الذي عمله وارتد منه نزول  انا موصي عليه بيع     الدولار فرنك Buy at 1.0650, Target: 1.0800, Stop: 1.0580 الستوب ممتاز والله اعلم بالنسبة لمنطقة الشراء ولكن يفضل الشراء من 1.0630  Buy at 1.0675, Target: 1.0800, Stop: 1.0610 الستوب ممتاز والله اعلم بالنسبة لمنطقة الشراء ولكن يفضل 1.0604 انا لم اوصي عليه   الدولار ين Buy at 93.00, Target: 94.50, Stop: 92.35 الستوب ممتاز والله اعلم بالنسبة لمنطقة الشراء ولكن يفضل الشراء في حال كسر 93 من  92.60 + - تقريبا والله اعلم انا وصيت عليه شراء من نقطة 90.80+ -     والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> مع تسجيل اول مشاركة في المنتدى ادعو لك الله بالشفاء و الصحة و العافية
> و سامحوني على سؤال بسيط من مبتدئ
> التوصيات أعلاه, تسري على طول اليوم, او بداية فتح السوق؟ او في اوقات معينة؟
> افادكم الله

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير اخي  وحياك الله بين اهوتك 
التوصيات مع بداية السوق  وقائمة بإذن الله حسب ماهو مكتوب بها حتى بلوغ اهدافها بإذن الله
موفق اخي بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> وهذا تحليل للكيبل وشارت من موقع اجنبي  يتوافق مع تحليلي للكيبل تقريبا والله اعلم  . GBPUSD Outlook | Written by ActionForex.com | Apr 10 10 14:36 GMT | *GBP/USD Weekly Outlook*  GBP/USD's rebound from 1.4798 extended further to as last week and further rise cannot be ruled out. But we're still expecting upside to be limited by 38.2% retracement of 1.6456 to 1.4783 at 1.5422, which is close to 55 days EMA (now at 1.5387) to conclude such rise as well as the three wave consolidation from 1.4783. Below 1.5128 minor support will flip intraday bias back to the downside for retesting 1.4783 low first. However, note that decisive break of 1.5422 fibo level will suggest that stronger rebound is underway for 1.5814 cluster resistance instead.
> In the bigger picture, there is no change in our bearish view. That is, medium term rebound from 1.3503, which is treated as a correction to down trend from 2.1161, has completed at 1.7043 already. Fall from there is tentatively treated as resumption of the down trend from 2.1161 and should target a new low below 1.3503. On the upside, break of 1.5814 resistance is needed to invalidate this view. Otherwise, outlook will remain bearish. 
> In the longer term picture, the corrective nature of the multi-decade advance from 1.0463 (85 low) to 2.1161 as well as the impulsive nature of the fall from there suggests that GBP/USD is now in an early stage of a long term down trend. Rebound from 1.3503 should have completed and the whole fall from 2.1161 is likely resuming for 61.8% projection of 2.1161 to 1.3503 from 1.7043 at 1.2310 next.

  

> ترجمة المقال الانكليزي المقطع الأول فقط
> نظرة اسبوعية للكيبل 
> استمر ارتفاع (ارتداد) الكيبل من القاع 1.4798 خلال الاسبوع الماضي أيضاً، ولا يمكن استبعاد ارتفاعات جديدة، لكن لانزال نتوقع أن يكون الاتجاه الصاعد محدوداً بمستوى 38 فيبو المرسوم من القمة 1.6456 حتى القاع 1.4783 وهو مستوى 1.5422 ، وهذا المستوى قريب من متوسط 55 يوم ema، إضافة إلى انتهاء الموجة الثلاثية الصاعدة (الموضحة في الرسم).
> إن كسر مستوى الدعم (الثانوي)1.5128 سوف يؤكد الاتجاه اليومي intraday الهابط للكيبل باتجاه أول الأهداف وهي 1.4783
> على كل حال يجب الانتباه جيداً إلى أن الكسر القوي لمستوى 38 فيبو باتجاه الأعلى سوف يجعل من مستوى 1.5814 مستويات مقاومة قوية جدا تؤدي إلى هبوط كبير في الزو ج
> لا اتجاه صاعد بدون كسر مستوى 1.5814
> أتمنى وفقت بالترجمة (المقطع الثاني والثالث فريمات كبيرة شهري وسنوي )....

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم   اولا ساذكر تحليلي انا للكيبل والله اعلم  انا ذكرت بتحليل لي يوم الخميس ومن قبل الاتجاه العام للكيبل هابط والله اعلم اي صعود له فهو صعود تصحيحي المهم تحت 1.5865 مهما صعد تحتها لاهدافه السفلى بإذن الله يصعد ينزل لابد من الذهاب لاهداف الرئيسيه واتجاهه العام هابط والله اعلم وحددت نقطة 1.5130 وهي هدف هابط سابق رئيسي له كسرها للهاوية وبإذن الله لاهدافه وحددت نقطة 1.5635 في حال لم يخترقها هي النقطة المهمه بالوقت الحالي وهي هدف هابط سابق رئيسي له في حال اخترقها امامنا النقطة الاهم وهي هدف هابط سابق رئيسي له 1.5865  وذكرت النقطة 1.5865 هي نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم وذكرت اهداف النزول بإذن الله 1.4500 رئيسي و 1.4350 و 1.4200 رئيسي واحتمال للـ 1.4000 او قريب منها  صديقي وجاري اخ لنا عضو بالمنتدى بمعرف موكلي الله يجيبه بالسلامه سالم غانم بقوله شايف اهدف للكيبل تحت 1.5865 تصل به للـ 1.4500 و 1.4000 من ضمنها ذكرت له 1.3500 وهدف اخر 1.2800 \1.2400 او احدهم فذكرت له تحت 1.4000 لن اذكرها بالمنتدى خوفا لاتصدق معي  وهو يسألني معقوله الاسترليني بيروح بداهيه فقلت له انا مثلك مستغرب من ذلك انما بتكلم بالتحليل هل يصدق التحليل  وذكرت له اهداف لعملات اخرى اهداف لاتصدق كالمجنون وغيره كل شي وارد بعالم الفوركس   المهم وجدت التحليل هذا المرفق فيدعم توجهي كتحليل عام للكيبل  انا بصدق اذا ما وجدت تحليل متطابق بنسبة كبيرة لتحليلي يسعدني ذلك واعرف نفسي على الطريق الصحيح لان الاتجاه العام البعيد والاهداف الرئيسيه العامه تهمني جدا ومن الصعب التكلم بها وقليل جدا من يجيد استخراجها والله اعلم تاخذ الوقت الكثير والجهد وغيره وتحتاج متابعه مستمرة وليست من السهولة استخراجها وقليل جداً من يعمل بها او على علم بها الا من هو لدية الخبرة الكافية وملم بالتحليل الاساس والفني اليوتياً ورقمياً وغيرة من التحليل وغيرة والحمد لله اجيدها بفضل الله وتوفيقه ولم يخني تحليل سابق لي كاتجاه عام لعمله ما بتوفيق الله اولا الاتكال والاعتماد على الله وحده ثم الاعتماد على النفس والحمد لله الثقة بالنفس موجودة ولله الحمد والشكر له وحده انما لابد من العمل وحساب لك شي ولو بنسبة 1% واخذ بالرى الاخر مهما يكن  المهم انا وجدت التحليل ورفعته لكم وبنسبة كبيرة متطابق مع تحليل بفروقات نقاط لاتذكر مقبولة جدا والله اعلم   اهم ما بالموضوع ليس لاثبات الذات او غيره انما كما اذكر سابقا اذا عرفت الاتجاه العام لعمله ما يسهل عليك التعامل معها فيكون دخولك مع الاتجاه العام ولو عكس عليك السعر فلابد الا ويرجع لدخولك وما بعد دخولك بالنهاية من يصبر عليه في حال تعلق لاسمح الله الا بيرجع لسعره وابعد من نقطة دخوله بالنهاية بيطلع مستفيد بإذن الله والدخول عكس الاتجاه هو من يخسر الحسابات وياتي بالمارجن كول تتوقع بانه بيرجع لسعر دخولك وتصبر عليه وكلما كبرت الخسارة لا تتقبلها فلا تغلقها تتحمل حتىيزورك المارجن وهذا الغالب منا  عرفتم فائدة الاتجاه العام حتى لو تم الدخول عكس الاتجاه يكون بستوب صغير مهما قيل من مغريات الربح بالنقاط والله اعلم فوات ربح ولا خسارة   المهم التحليل المرفق بالمشاركة اهم ما به اهم ما بالتحليل الاتجاه العام هابط لاهداف سفلى بإذن الله  ارجو التركيز عليه جيدا للايام القادمه مفيدا جدا جدا حتى يتم تعاملكم مع الكيبل بالشكل الصحيح بيقول والله اعلم مالم يخترق النقطة 1.5814 فهو بموجه هابطة فلابد يذهب للنقطة 1.3503 بإذن الله واحتمال يذهب تحتها  المختصر تحت النقطة 1.5814 فهو للنزول وبموجه عامه هابطة والله اعلم لهدف بإذن الله 1.3503 مجرد يصعد فوق 1.5814 ننسى الهدف 1.3503 ويكون اللو الذي عمله بالموجه العامه هو اخر النزول ونتحول لموجه عامه صاعده ولها اهداف بإذن الله ولكل حادث حديث هذا في حال صعد فوق 1.5814  النقطة 1.5814 هي نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول كاتجاه عام للكيبل والله اعلم  انا ركزت على الاهم به والتحليل يحمل اشياء اخرى مهمه جدا كنقاط وغيره والله اعلم وبامكانكم قرائته والاستفادة منه إن شاء الله ليسهل عليكم بامكانكم ترجمته بقوقل  كل هدفي من ذلك تكونو على معرفة تامه بالاتجاه العام وفوائده حتى تتجنبو الخسائر مهما كانت المغريات فوات ربح ولا خسارة والخيار لكم فائق احترامي عذراً على اللاطاله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   للمشاهدة والله الموفق اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## soliter

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اسبوع موفق ان شاء الله 
نرجو نظرتك يا ابو مروان على الافتتاح مع هذه الجابات 
اليورو 1.3659 
الباوند 1.5456

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم هذه توصيات لبعض العملات من صديق فرنسي تربطني به علاقة قديمة من 10 سنوات تقريبا  من فترة قريبه نتبادل الخبرات بالفوركس وبشكل عام بالاقتصاد بحكم انه يحمل شهادة دكتوراه بالاقتصاد فالصديق استفاد مني الكثير على حسب قوله بالرغم وبالاكيد اني أستفدت منه بالتحليل الاساسي وبعموم عالم الاقتصاد بإذن الله فالصديق يرغب برد الجميل من جديد يرسل توصيات على الاميل لم اجربها من قبل يقول من شركة يثق به ويتعامل معها من فترة والله اعلم فاستأذنته بها لوضعها لكم بالمنتدى لا اعلم مصداقيتها من عدمه انما الصديق يمدح والتجربة هي دليل مصداقيتها والبرهان نجاحها اكون صادق انا غير مسئول عنها انما وضعتها لكم لعلكم تستفيدو منها لا احد يلؤمني بها ليس توصياتي لا اتحملها واتحمل تبعاتها فأن وجدتم بها فائده اعملو بها أن لا فابلغوني اتوقف من عرضها وللامانه اكون صادق معكم لا اثق الا بنفسي طبعا بعد الاعتماد على الله خوفا من الاعتماد على الغير  اعملو على التوصيات بالديمو تست  اذا وجدنا بها منفعه ساضعها لكم متى ماتوفرت لدي بإذن الله بشكل متواصل متى ما تأتيني اولا باول ساضعها لكم وممكن مقارنتها مع ما اكتبه انا او ماتجيدونه من تحليلي او مايكتبونه اخوننا المحليلين بالمنتدى فأن تطابقت او قريب منها ولما لا نستفيد منها  والرجاء كل الرجاء العمل بها ديمو بالاول حتى نتاكد من نجاحها  واكرر لا احد يلؤمني بها ليس توصياتي لا اتحملها ولست مسئول عنها انا ناقل لكم فقط ومن يتبرع بحصر نتائجها خلال الاسبوع القادم والذي يليه أن كانت نسبة النجاح والنتيجة 70% وفوق اعتقد انها جيدة ادنى من ذلك الابتعاد عنها افضل والله اعلم  الرجاء من لديه الوقت بحصر النتائج يوميا ثم اسبوعيا  فلا يبخل علينا بالمهمه وقتي لايسمح لي والا لحصرتها انا  هذه التوصيات المرسله لي امس   الستوب Stop الهدف Target شراء Buy بيع Sell Sell at Buy at 00000, Target: 00000, Stop: 00000   اليورو دولار  Sell at 1.3465, Target: 1.3300, Stop: 1.3530  Sell at 1.3570, Target: 1.3390, Stop: 1.3635  الباوند دولار Sell at 1.5450, Target: 1.5270, Stop: 1.5515  الدولار فرنك Buy at 1.0650, Target: 1.0800, Stop: 1.0580 Buy at 1.0675, Target: 1.0800, Stop: 1.0610  الدولار ين Buy at 93.00, Target: 94.50, Stop: 92.35    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار والله اعلم تحت 1.3525 للنزول اذا اخترقها اخذ الحذر من البيع  كلما اقترب من النقطة 1.3525 فرصة وهي الستوب للبيع    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> هذه المشاركة كتبتها امس للمشاهدة والله الموفق   ونفس الشي لليورو دولار الاغلاق تحت 1.3486 للهاوية  وبإذن الله نشوف 1.3100 و 1.2800 او قريب منها  اغلاق فوق 1.3486 اتوقع بيتاخر النزول ولكل حادث حديث  ويفضل في حال اغلق فوق 1.3486 الخروج من البيع في حال اغلق تحتها خليكم فيه للاسبوع القادم والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله

  

> هذا اليوم كتبته لليورو دولار طبعا الاغلاق فوق 1.3486  لايخوف من النزول انما للاحتياط يكون افضل  المهم بالموضوع راقبو الافتتاح احتمال يصعد للـ 1.3517 ويرتد منها يهمنا يكون تحت 1.3525 وهي الستوب للبيع  في حال صعد فوق 1.3525 نراقبه مالم يخترق 1.3590 فهو للبيع وهي الستوب للبيع والبيع من اقرب نقطة يصعد لها قريب من 1.3590  النقطة 1.3590 هي دعم اسبوعي وشهري ولا اتوقع اختراقها والله اعلم  وبامانه لا ارى فيه الا النزول حتى اللحظة المهم تحت 1.3590 والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا [/center]

   

> وانا ارتاح بس اشوفك ياغالي   شوف ركز على النقاط التي اكتبها جيداً وللجميع  اليورو دولار والله اعلم حتى اللحضة النزول سيد الموقف  نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول النقطة 1.3666 رقم مميز  مالم يخترقها فهو للنزوووووووووووول والله اعلم ولهفه بإذن الله 1.3100 \1.2800 اخترقها يدخلنا بموجه صاعده بإذن الله على المدى القريب و المتوسط   ولكن لو فرضا صعد فوق 1.3590 نتوقع اختراقها وليس مؤكد انما الاحتمال وارد بالاختراق والله اعلم على شأن كذا انا وضعتها بالتوصية عليه  الان في حال اخترق 1.3590 ثم 1.3666  اهدافه بإذن الله 1.3720\1.3800\1.3900  الان يهمنا النقطة 1.3937 وممكن تتذكروها سابقا ذكرتها وقلت عنها هي مفتاح النزول لليورو مالم يكسرها فالنزول لليورو نزول تصحيحي ليرتد ويواصل صعود لهدف 1.5600 في حال كسر 1.3937 ننسى الصعود ونفكر بالنزول كله نزول بنزول وذكرت اهداف نزوله للـ 1.3600\1.3500\1.3100 وذكرت احتمال بنشوف 1.2800   هي نفسها النقطة 1.3937 مفتاح الصعود غير ذلك فهو للنزول مهما صعد  باختراقها بندخل خانة 1.4000 والمجال مفتوح لخانة 1.5000  ولكن والله اعلم بعد 1.3937 يكون هدفه بإذن الله 1.4200 \1.4300\1.4400 ولكل حادث حديث عند وصوله لاهدافه   بالنهاية والله اعلم مفتاح الموجه على المدى القريب و المتوسط هي النقطة 1.3666 ومفتاح الموجه على المدى المتوسط و البعيد هي النقطة 1.3937  وبالاخير من يجزم بالصعود لخانة 1.4000 بصراحة ضرب من الخيال بالوقت الحالي وأن صدفة فيكون ضربة حظ مهما يكن حجم المحلل الوصول للـ 1.400 له شروط كما ذكرتها غير ذلك انسى لاتفكر الا بالنزول  والنزول حتى اللحظة هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم انا رجل واقعي واعمل بما ارى من معطيات امامي   والواقع بيقول خلك معه وين مايروح وتتبعه حتى يتاكد لك الاتجاه غير ذلك لا   والله الموفق

  للمشاهدة والله الموفق اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله  هو فتحح الان على قاب  1.3671  انا واضع النقطة 1.3666 هي نقطة الفصل الفرق 5 نقاط ولكن بصراحة وامانه انا تحليلي يعتمد بعد الله على بيانات التي اخذها من  برنامج الميتاترايدر بالغالب البرامج تفرق عن بعضهم بـ 5 نقاط وممكن تصل للـ 10 نقاط فلا اعرف هل هو فرق برامج ام لا لان الميتاترايدر يفتح بعد 40 دقيقة الساعة 1 بتوقيت السعودية ام النقطة 1.3666 هي تخص بيانات الميتا وحده  فصعب الحكم الان عليه فاما فروقات او مبنيه على بيانات الميتا او تم الاختراق ودخلنا بالموجه الصاعده وإن شاء الله متى ماتاكدت سابلغ به الان صعب الحكم به ومن يرغب الاخذ بالهاي الحالي كستوب بيع الخيار له  والله الموفق

----------


## soliter

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> اسبوع موفق ان شاء الله 
> نرجو نظرتك يا ابو مروان على الافتتاح مع هذه الجابات 
> اليورو 1.3659   الباوند 1.5456

    
هل البيع منا سب يا ابو مروان من هنا   :016:

----------


## aljameel

> بالنسبة للكيبل كنت اتمنى اغلاق تحت 1.5286 كدعم اسبوعي انما لم يحصل  المهم اغلاقه والله اعلم تحت 1.5381 ممتاز للنزول   راقبو الافتتاح فوق 1.5334 متوقع يصعد للـهدف بإذن الله 15415  من الهدف 1.5415 متوقع ارتداد المهم لايخترق 1.5418 وهي الستوب للبيع  في حال صعد فوق 1.5418 نراقب النقطة 1.5455 تحتها للنزول والله اعلم وهي الستوب للبيع  يهمنا بالنزول كسر 1.6318 مهمه تدعم النزول والله اعلم كسسر 1.5130 بإذن الله بتشوفو هدفه 1.4500  بالنسبة للشراء الستوب 1.5334 ومراقبة النقاط التي ذكرتها في حال اخترق 1.5418 ثم 1.5455 خليكم فيه لحدود 1.5600 والله اعلم المهم بالقناعه واذا متواجد ساتابع معكم   الافتتاح تحت 1.5334 يدعم النزول والله اعلم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 143.17  ساكتب له بتفصيل إن شاء الله دقيق ونتوفق به بتوفيق الله الرجاء التركيز على كل نقطة   كموجه عامه للهبوط والله اعلم واهداف الهبوط بإذن الله 130\129\127\126  انا من قبل ذكرت اهدافه نفسها وذكرت نقطة فصل 138.60 وذكرت تحتها نزول فوقها صعود  وحددت نقطة البيع والشراء الشراء باختراق 138.60 ولو بنقطة  والبيع من 138  وذكرت في حال اخترق 138.60متوقع يصعد للـ 145\146 كاهداف بإذن الله ومن احدها متوقع نهاية الصعود وينزل لاهدافه نفسها   هو اخترق 138.60 وصعد للـ 144.70 الان المفروض صعوده للـ 144.70 تكون نهاية صعوده او يرتد ويمدد الموجه ليصعد لهدف 146.30\146.60 تقريبا وتكون نهاية الصعود والله اعلم واحتمال 147 ولست متاكد منها   السابق كفره عامه والرجاء التركيز عليه لانه اذا عرفت الاتجهات العامه يسهل عليك الباقي  بالامس ذكرت عليه توصية وحددت هدفه عند الـ 141 وذكرت مراقبته من الهدف متوقع يرتد وفي حال كسر 140.41 فهو للنزول وهي نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول وذكرت بانها الستوب للشراء والحمد لله وصل 140.94 وارتد منها  حتى لم اذكر هدف الصعود انما ذكرت احتمال 146.30 واذا تاكد سابلغ عنه  ذكرت السابق ليس للتفاخر لا سمح الله انما حتى اضعكم بالصورة ويكون السابق بالفكر حتى يساعد للقادم بإذن الله ومنها تتعرف على حلركته السابقه لانها امتداد والله اعلم للتالي   الان نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول هي 140.41 بشرط مايصعد فوق الهاي 144.70 مهما تحرك فوق تحت مجرد كسرها فهو للنزول والله اعلم  الان نتكلم بالوضع الحالي بنقاط اصغر تدلنا على حركته واتجاهه بإذن الله  السعر الحالي 143.17   الان كموجه حاليه على المدى القريب والمتوسط بتقول فوق 141 صعود وهدف الصعود بإذن الله للـ 146.30\60 واحتمال ابعد من الاهداف لا اهداف اخرى  انما اتوقع النزول وسنتكلم عن النزول والصعود بإذن الله ونحن بإذن الله معه نزول او صعود   ساتكلم عن النزول اولا لانه اغلق تحت 143.45 وهي تدعم النزول وهو اغلا اسبوعي وللاسبوع الثاني يغلق سلبي تحت خط الترند بفارق نقاط بسيط من 30للـ20 نقطة انما يدعم النزول وليس يؤكد النزول والله اعلم  الان احتمال ينزل للـ 143 او 142.65 تقريبا ويرتد منها صعود   في حال ارتد الدخول شراء والستوب اما نقطة الارتداد او 142.40 بعد تاكد انه ارتد لا للاستعجال  في حال نزل تحت 142.40 احتمال يواصل بعدها نزول   يهمنا نقطة 142 بكسرها تدعم النزول بإذن الله في نقطة 141.65 دعم يجب الانتباه لها   واتوقع من عدهم بيواصل نزول ويكسر اللو 140.94 ثم 140.41 وهي تهمنا بلتدخلنا بالموجه الهابطة بإذن الله ويكون هدفنا الاول بإذن الله 139.40 من بعد الهدف يهمنا نقطة المحور السابقة 138.60 بكسرها بإذن الله للـ 137.50 تقريبا  من بعد 137.20 تزيد تنقص المهم تقريبا المجال مفتوح له بالنزول لاهداف العامه بإذن الله  الان سنتكلم على الصعود كما ذكرت بنراقب النقاط التاليه 143 او 142.65 تقريبا  المهم فوق 142.40 متوقع يرتد ويصعد الدخول شراء والستوب كما ذكرت ام نقطة الارتداد او 142.40 او ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم المهم فوق 142.40 في حال نزل تحت 142.40 يضعف الصعود والله اعلم اصلا مجرد يصل للـ 142.40 ضعف للصعود والله اعلم  بالنسبة للبيع نراقب الافتتاح في حال فتح على صعود ولم يخترق 143.90 وارتد نزول تكون هي الستوب للبيع في حال فتح على نزول نراقب ماذكرته بالسبق كنقاط ارتداد  وضع الستوب اما سعر الاغلاق او 143.45 او ضعو مايناسبكم لا اعرف على كم يفتح والا لحددت ستوب انما الستوب العام هو 143.90 ولكن بعيد واخاف يفتح على نزول   فها انا ذكرت لكم نقطة نقطة صعود ونزول الرجاء كل الرجاء متابعته نقطة نقطة كنقاط ذكرتها فهي مهمه جدا بحركته والله اعلم   من يجيد التعامل مع المعطيات المذكورة سيجني الكثير منه صعود ونزول بإذن الله ممكن يراه بعضاُ منكم صعب فهم النقاط والله سهلة جداً حتى المبتداء اتوقع ميسره له والله اعلم  ها انا شرحت لكم مفصل كعام وحالي من لم يتفهم الشرح يسأل خلال الويكند وبإذن الله ساجيب على سؤاله متى ماتواجدت على الجهاز بقدر المستطاع  واذا ما استجد جديد او نسيت شي لم اذكره بإذن الله سابلغ عنه بقدر المستطاع  وممكن التعامل مع المعطيات بمؤاشرات تعرفونها او تجيدونها فممكن تطبيق مع ماشرح على ماتجيدونه من مؤاشرات ليسهل عليكم الشرح   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   الرجاء كل الرجاء حللو تعبي به والله اخذ مني الوقت والجهد باستخراج النقاط فلا يذهب تعبي سدى والدعاء لي بضهر غيب مكافاة تعبي تكفني منكم جزاكم الله خير

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> [/center] 
> هل البيع منا سب يا ابو مروان من هنا

 الان قبل دقيقه كتبت مشاركة بالصفحة السابقة ارجع لها

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 125.75  نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم 127.22 تحتها نزول فوقها صعود  هو بموجه هابطة على المدى القريب والله اعلم ولكن بنضع الاحتمال للصعود والنزول   نراقب الافتتاح لو فتح على نزول يكون الستوب اما 125.81 او 126.02 ونراقبه بالنزول في حال كسر 124.40 بإذن الله للنزول لهدف 122.70 وهدف اخر بإذن الله 121 تقريبا  يهمنا نقطة 120.30 بكسرها متوقع بيواصل نزول ويكسر اللو السابق اليومي  ويذهب لاهداف بإذن الله 118.50\116   في حال فتح على صعود نراقب النقطة 126.15 متوقع يصعد لها اما يواصل صعود او يرتد منها نزول والله اعلم المهم لواصل صعود يحتاج مراقبه تحت 127.22 فهو للنزول  في حال الصعود نراقب التالي  في حال فتح على صعود راقبه وممكن وضع الستوب المناسب لكم المهم فوق 124.40 وهو الستوب الرئيسي للشراء فممكن وضع الستوب نفس ستوبات النزول نستخدمها ممكن للشراء وهي 125.80 او 126 واحتمال ينزل للـ 125 تقريبا ويرتد فالدخول يجب بالتاني والمراقبة وعدم الاستعجال  في حال اخترق 127.22 اهدافه بإذن الله 129\130\130.50 واحتمال 133 والله اعلم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 7160  والله اعلم عنده هدف بإذن الله 7190 تقريبا   المهم مالم يخترق 7219 فهو للنزول بإذن الله وهي الستوب للبيع  والبيع من اقرب نقطة للستوب يفضل والله اعلم  بالنزول يهمنا كسر 7129 بكسرها والله اعلم للهاوية  شايف اهداف له تحت بصراحة صعب تصدق ولن اذكرها لخوفي الاتكال عليها   واهداف صعوديه كمان صعب تصدق   انما خذ نصيبك منه بالنزول بالقناعه اما عند 7129 او قريب منها وفي حال كسرها اطمع به  في حال لم يكسر 7129 ممكن الاخذ بها كستوب للشراء واطمع به   والله يكتب لنا ولك التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6317  هو عنده هدف سابق 1.6300 ووصل له مراقبته في حال لم يصعد فوق 1.6335 فيكون للبيع وهي الستوب للبيع  في حال صعد متوقع الصعود للـ 1.6500 + - تقريبا   لو صعد مراقبته ومع الارتداد نزول بيع ووضع الستوب الهاي الذي يعمله ومع النزول تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول   المهم اما تكون نهاية صعوده الهاي اليوم 1.6335 او يصعد للا احد النقطتان وتكون نهاية صعوده والله اعلم  طبعا ان ذكرته كبيع وليس شراء   هدف البيع بإذن الله من 600 للـ 900 نقطة والله اعلم قابلة للزيادة لفوق الـ 1000 نقطة  المهم يحتاج صبر والله اعلم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> هذه التوصية كتبتها يوم الاربعاء للامانه نسيتها مع الزحمة  انا واضع امر بيع بحسابي على 1.6500 بستوب 40 نقطة وناسيه هو من نبهني للتوصية الباوند فرنك واليورو استرالي هم اكثر جوزين بصراحة اربح منهم نقاط بالغالب بيعطوني مئات النقاط والحمد لله صعد للـ 1.6512 وارتد منها نزول كما هو متوقع والحمد لله نقول مبروك لمن دخل به معي و استفاد منها والحمد لله نزل للـ 1.5371  المهم من دخل به يقدم الستوب مع الافتتاح للـ 1.6450 اغلاقه على نقطة المحور لا فوق ولا تحت يهمنا التالي لمواصلة النزول كسر النقطة 1.5348 ثم مراقبة النقطة 1.6280 يهمنا ينزل تحتها ويكسر 1.6251  وبإذن الله للهاوية وربنا يرزقنا منه  اهدافه بإذن الله 1.5535 \ 1.5460 والمجال مقتوح له بالنزول والله اعلم للـ 1.5200 قابلة للزيادة والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولك التوفيق والرزق جميعا   الرجاء التركيز على النقاط لانها مهمه جدا

   للمشاهدة والله الموفق اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله  إن شاء الله سنركز عليه لان اهدافه اذا توفقنا به بإذن الله تسعدكم وستابعه  معكم اولا باول بإذن الله للامانه شايف له هدف بعيد انا لم اذكره لانه غير مصدق انما فيه اخرى بتدعم النزول ساذكرها فيما بعد حتى نتاكد من النزول إن شاء الله الهدف البعيد بإذن الله 1.2300 هل يصدق ام لا الله اعلم فيما بعد ساحاول ايجاد له نقطة فصل نهائي مابين الصعود والنزول انما انتم بالوضع الححالي ركزو على النقاط المذكورة الان بالتوصية وساكتب له مشاركة فيما بعد في حال تاكد النزول او بيصعد والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم عنده هدف بعيد بإذن الله 9800 واحتمال بنشوف خانة 1.0  السعر الحالي 9266  اي نزول استغلاله للشراء والله اعلم  الان فوق 9230 متوقع الصعود وهي الستوب للشراء بعد التاكد وعدم استعجال فوق 9260 متوقع يصعد تحتها ممكن التقاطه من تحت والله اعلم   والله الموفق

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4325  هو صحيح بيرفع الضغط بحركته انما عندما يتحرك يتحرك بشمعات ليموزين والله اعلم  المهم وجدتها فرصه فلابد من ذكرها  مالم يخترق 1.4365 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للنزول   ليواصل نزول لابد من كسر 1.4230   اهدف النزول بإذن الله طبعا ساتستغربو ولكن لا غرابه بذلك   1.2400\0.7100  فوق 1.4300 واختراق 1.4365  هدفه بإذن الله 1.5600  المهم انا وجدتها فرصه فرغبت بكتابتها هل يذهب لاهدافه ام لا الله اعلم  فانتم خذو نصيبكم منه  هو داخل قناة اما صعود او نزول محور القناة 1.4300 فوقها صعود تحتها نزول والله اعلم  1.5600 += 1.4300 = -0.7100 والله الموفق

   

> لاتهملووووووووه الاهداف مبالغ بها انما امامي ولابد من ذكرها واعطوني على قد عقلي المهم من يرغب به ياخذ نصيبه منه بالقناعه عقد صغيرون وتركه والله يعينكم عليه دمه ثقيل ولكن والله اعلم اتوقع الانفجار باي لحضه والله اعلم والله الموفق

   

> هذه التوصية كتبتها يوم الخميس مساء  هو اخترق 1.4365 وصعد للـ 1.4394 اذا والله اعلم للصعود السعر الحالي 1.4385 المهم نقطة المحور كما ذكرت هي 1.4300 هو بقناة مجاله صعود مفتوح له للـ 1.5600 وتحت 1.4300 المجال مفتوح له للـ 1.2400\7100 كما ذكرت بالتوصية فانتم خذ منه قناعتكم  او عقد صغير والصبر عليه مدة طويلة  ولكن احتمال يصعد لنقطه ما ثم ينزل تحت 1.4300 ويذهب لاهدافه السفلى   الان ساضع لكم اهدافه الحاليه ومنها نتعرف الاتجاه له بإذن الله المهم الستوب للشراء 1.4345  المتوقع والله اعلم الصعود بإذن الله لهدف 1.4620 + - تقريبا من الهدف اما يرتد نزول و يواصل صعود في حال ارتد نزول من الهدف نغلق الشراء وندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد في حال واصل صعود بعد الهدف كلما يصعد نتوقع ذهابه لهدفه الرئيسي والله اعلم امامه نقاط 1.4760 ثم 1.4900 تقريبا باختراقهم نتوقع مواصلة لهدفه بإذن الله  ولكن للامانه النزول هو الغالب له ولا اتوقع يصعد الا لنقطة 1.4620 تقريبا ومنها يرتد   المهم في حال ارتد من 1.4620 ونزل وكسر نقطة المحور فيكون هدفه بإذن الله 1.3950 ومجرد وصوله للهدف نتوقع هدف اخر بإذن الله 1.3500 ومجرد وصوله للهدف 1.3500 نتوقع هدفه بإذن الله 1.2400  والله اعلم من بعدهم بصراحه الان صعب تاكيد هدفه الاخر 7100 انما عندما يصل لاهدافه يتبين لنا ان كان بينزل للهدف الاخير ام لا والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

  للمشاهدة والله الموفق اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> للمشاهدة والله الموفق اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله  هو فتحح الان على قاب 1.3671 انا واضع النقطة 1.3666 هي نقطة الفصل الفرق 5 نقاط ولكن بصراحة وامانه انا تحليلي يعتمد بعد الله على بيانات التي اخذها من برنامج الميتاترايدر بالغالب البرامج تفرق عن بعضهم بـ 5 نقاط وممكن تصل للـ 10 نقاط فلا اعرف هل هو فرق برامج ام لا لان الميتاترايدر يفتح بعد 40 دقيقة الساعة 1 بتوقيت السعودية ام النقطة 1.3666 هي تخص بيانات الميتا وحده فصعب الحكم الان عليه فاما فروقات او مبنيه على بيانات الميتا او تم الاختراق ودخلنا بالموجه الصاعده وإن شاء الله متى ماتاكدت سابلغ به الان صعب الحكم به ومن يرغب الاخذ بالهاي الحالي كستوب بيع الخيار له  والله الموفق[/center]

 انا كمان اليورو دولار فاتح عندى والهاى بتاعة وصل ل 1.3671 على شركة fxopen  وفتح على 1.3674 فى شركة fxdd ودى من ادق الشركات فى الاسعار  فهل كدة خلاص تم الاختراق ونستغل كل نزول فى الشراء ولا اية رايك يا حبيبى الغالى

----------


## MMM300

أخي جميع استارتيجيات العرب فاشله
لا تجهد نفسك كثيرا
وانضم إلي فريقنا وستعلم أنه لا جهد في الربح من هذا السوق

----------


## aljameel

> انا كمان اليورو دولار فاتح عندى والهاى بتاعة وصل ل 1.3671 على شركة fxopen  وفتح على 1.3674 فى شركة fxdd ودى من ادق الشركات فى الاسعار   فهل كدة خلاص تم الاختراق ونستغل كل نزول فى الشراء ولا اية رايك يا حبيبى الغالى

  اخي خليني اكون صادق معك بامانه بيانتي لليورو وباقي العملات  من الميتا وتحليلي على الساعة وفوق للفريمات الاكبر ولكن الان بنراقب التالي تحت 1.3630 بإذن الله انه نازل كسر 1.3590 يدعم النزول وسنراقبه مع بعضا حتى يتاكد نزوله في حال بيصعد احتمال بيغطى القاب الحالي وبيرتد والله اعلم  ومجرد يتاكد لي نزول او صعود سابلبغ به بوقته بإذن الله وانا اليوم محضر نفسي للسهره مفلل نوم لن اترككم حتى اطمئن على التوصيات وعليكم بإذن الله وتوفيق  والله الموفق

----------


## أبو جوان

معاه حق أخي ابو مروان
غالبية الشركات هاي اليورو دولار بين 1.3672 - 1.3674
يعني 1.3666 انكسرت

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> اخي خليني اكون صادق معك بامانه بيانتي لليورو وباقي العملات من الميتا وتحليلي على الساعة وفوق للفريمات الاكبر ولكن الان بنراقب التالي تحت 1.3630 بإذن الله انه نازل كسر 1.3590 يدعم النزول وسنراقبه مع بعضا حتى يتاكد نزوله في حال بيصعد احتمال بيغطى القاب الحالي وبيرتد والله اعلم  ومجرد يتاكد لي نزول او صعود سابلبغ به بوقته بإذن الله وانا اليوم محضر نفسي للسهره مفلل نوم لن اترككم حتى اطمئن على التوصيات وعليكم بإذن الله وتوفيق   والله الموفق

 اوووكيش ياريس وكلنا سهرانين معاك يا غالى   ان شاء الله هنسلخ العملات  :AA:

----------


## aljameel

> أخي جميع استارتيجيات العرب فاشله 
> لا تجهد نفسك كثيرا 
> وانضم إلي فريقنا وستعلم أنه لا جهد في الربح من هذا السوق

 انا لا اعمل باستراتيجيات ولاعمري عملت بها
اعتمد على الله ثم نفسي والتحليل فقط لاغير والتوفيق من الله 
روووووووح نام احسن لك

----------


## wael_Hegazy

> أخي جميع استارتيجيات العرب فاشله 
> لا تجهد نفسك كثيرا 
> وانضم إلي فريقنا وستعلم أنه لا جهد في الربح من هذا السوق

   اي عرب تتحدث عنهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  من هم الفشلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ألست واحد منهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  فاذا كانت الاجابة لا.......فلما انت هنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   مش عاوز اقول لك من الفاشل.................   و سلملي على الاجنبي يا ناجح....    :Noco:  :Noco:  :Noco:

----------


## soliter

> اخي خليني اكون صادق معك بامانه بيانتي لليورو وباقي العملات  من الميتا وتحليلي على الساعة وفوق للفريمات الاكبر ولكن الان بنراقب التالي تحت 1.3630 بإذن الله انه نازل كسر 1.3590 يدعم النزول وسنراقبه مع بعضا حتى يتاكد نزوله في حال بيصعد احتمال بيغطى القاب الحالي وبيرتد والله اعلم  ومجرد يتاكد لي نزول او صعود سابلبغ به بوقته بإذن الله وانا اليوم محضر نفسي للسهره مفلل نوم لن اترككم حتى اطمئن على التوصيات وعليكم بإذن الله وتوفيق  والله الموفق

 فى انتظارك اخى الكريم  
بارك الله لنا ولكم

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4445   في حال لم يخترق 1.4450 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب  في حال اخترقها متوقع يصعد والله اعلم للـ 1.4510 تقريبا ومنها ينزل المهم مراقبته   من النقطة 1.4510 بيع والستوب 1.4526  الهدف يصل بع للـ 1.4200 بإذن الله   والله الموفق

 هذه التوصية كتبتها يوم الجمعة  انا توقعت النقطة 1.4510 يرتد منها ولكن حتى بفتتاحه اليوم عند 1.4560 هي نقطة اخررى لم اذكرها اني توقعت مايصعد لها انما هي والله اعلم منطقة ارتداد اخرى وصعود اليوم لايلغي النزول والله اعلم الان السعر الحالي 1.4540 راقبوه في حال لم يخترق 1.4571 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع او اذا رغبتم وضع الستوب الهاي الذي فتح عليه ستوب للبيع ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  المهم راقبوه والله يكتب لنا به التوفيق والرزق جميعا  والهدف بالنسبة للستوب ممتازا جدا والله اعلم  واتوقع والله اعلم بيواصل نزول بعد الهدف لهدف ابعد منه بإذن الله والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> أخي جميع استارتيجيات العرب فاشله 
> لا تجهد نفسك كثيرا 
> وانضم إلي فريقنا وستعلم أنه لا جهد في الربح من هذا السوق

 انت جاى تبع مين يا عم الحاج طريقك اخضر برة الموضوع لو سمحت

----------


## wael_Hegazy

ايه رأي سيادتك في eurjpy ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> ايه رأي سيادتك في eurjpy ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 ارجع للصفحة ال فاتت او ال قبليها وانت هتلاقيه ياريس

----------


## wael_Hegazy

بس مع الوضع الجديد ........هل فيه جديد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> بس مع الوضع الجديد ........هل فيه جديد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 لا ياريس الفيصل هو 127.22 عايز تبيع من هنا واستوبك النقطة دى اوكيش براحتك

----------


## aljameel

اليورو للصعود بإذن الله  الهدف الحالي له بإذن الله 1.3750 لل1.3800 من يرغب شراء يضع ستوب صغير او 1.3630  المهم مهما صعد ولم يخترق 1.3937 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع اخترقها بندخل بخانة 1.400 بإذن الله   والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> اليورو للصعود بإذن الله  الهدف الحالي له بإذن الله 1.3750 لل1.3800 من يرغب شراء يضع ستوب صغير او 1.3630  المهم مهما صعد ولم يخترق 1.3937 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع اخترقها بندخل بخانة 1.400 بإذن الله    والله الموفق

 ان شاء الله يا غالى

----------


## أبو جوان

> اليورو للصعود بإذن الله  الهدف الحالي له بإذن الله 1.3750 لل1.3800 من يرغب شراء يضع ستوب صغير او 1.3630  المهم مهما صعد ولم يخترق 1.3937 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع اخترقها بندخل بخانة 1.400 بإذن الله   والله الموفق

 تم الدخول وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو للصعود بإذن الله   الهدف الحالي له بإذن الله 1.3750 لل1.3800 من يرغب شراء يضع ستوب صغير او 1.3630  المهم مهما صعد ولم يخترق 1.3937 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع اخترقها بندخل بخانة 1.400 بإذن الله    والله الموفق

 انا افضل الدخول كالتالي الان اذا واصل ندخل بعقد ولو نزل نعزز بعقد اخر والله اعلم واتوقع والله اعلم لاينزل تحت 1.3580  في حال لم ينزل ابشرو بتوصية للعقد التعزيز من عمله اخرى بإذن الله  وللمعلومية مجاله مفتوح بالصعود بعد 1.3800 لل 1.3900 او ينزل من 1.3800 تزيد تنقص بعض الشي للتصخيح والله اعلم   ويهمنا النقطة التى ذكرتها 1.3937 باختراقها اختمال يصعد عند 1.4000\لل 1.4100 منها تقريبا بينزل للتصحيح والله اعلم  وانا معكم براقب كالما استجد جديد سابلغ به بإذن الله والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الكيبل السعر الحالي والله اعلم 1.5445  تحت 1.5464 متوقع نزول للتصحيح  او مواصلة النزول وهي الستوب للبيع  متوقع نزول تصحيحي والله اعلم للـ 1.5340+ - ومنها يرتد صعود بإذن الله لهدف قريب 1.5525  في حال لم يرتد وواصل نزول بعد 1.5330 ثم كسر 1.5285 متوقع بيواصل نزوله  في حال ارتد وصعد لهدفه 1.5525 مالم يخترق 1.5535 بيع وهي الستوب للبيع  الان بالوضع الحالي لو واصل بعد 1.5464 متوقع يصعد تقريبا للـ 1.5500 واحتمال فوق 1.5500 المهم لايخترق 1.5535 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع  هدف البيع بإذن الله 1.5385 من الهدف متوقع يرتد بإذن الله صعود مالم ير خليكم به ارتد اغلاق البيع والدخول شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد والهدف سابلغكم به  اتوقع والله اعلم لل 1.5580 + - تقريبا المهم تحت 1.5635 مالم تخترق فهو للبيع وهي الستوب للبيع والهدف سابلغكم به بوقته بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  في حال واصل نزول ولم يرتد كت

----------


## aljameel

للامانه انا خايف من اليورو ينزل يغطى القاب فانتبه له

----------


## beshay

> للامانه انا خايف من اليورو ينزل يغطى القاب فانتبه له

 و الله انا خايف عليك

----------


## أبو جوان

> للامانه انا خايف من اليورو ينزل يغطى القاب فانتبه له

 والله وأنا هيك خايف يا ابو مروان
على كل دخولي بعقد صغير ومعاي ستوب ما يهمني
يروح فين ما بدو يروح  :Asvc:

----------


## ahmedfeki

> للامانه انا خايف من اليورو ينزل يغطى القاب فانتبه له

 أنا  غيرت  ستوب اليورو  لل-1.3608 ومتابعين نصيحتك والله المستعان

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اليورو دولار نزل مرة اخرى الى 1.3630

----------


## aljameel

_الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6317_    _هو عنده هدف سابق 1.6300 ووصل له مراقبته في حال لم يصعد فوق 1.6335 فيكون للبيع وهي الستوب للبيع_   _في حال صعد متوقع الصعود للـ 1.6500 + - تقريبا_    _لو صعد مراقبته ومع الارتداد نزول بيع ووضع الستوب الهاي الذي يعمله ومع النزول تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول_    _المهم اما تكون نهاية صعوده الهاي اليوم 1.6335 او يصعد للا احد النقطتان وتكون نهاية صعوده والله اعلم_   _طبعا ان ذكرته كبيع وليس شراء_    _هدف البيع بإذن الله من 600 للـ 900 نقطة والله اعلم قابلة للزيادة لفوق الـ 1000 نقطة_   _المهم يحتاج صبر والله اعلم_   _والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا_ _---------------------------------------------_ _المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel_  _هذه التوصية كتبتها يوم الاربعاء للامانه نسيتها مع الزحمة_ _  انا واضع امر بيع بحسابي على 1.6500 بستوب 40 نقطة وناسيه هو من نبهني للتوصية الباوند فرنك واليورو استرالي هم اكثر جوزين بصراحة اربح منهم نقاط بالغالب بيعطوني مئات النقاط والحمد لله صعد للـ 1.6512 وارتد منها نزول كما هو متوقع والحمد لله نقول مبروك لمن دخل به معي و استفاد منها والحمد لله نزل للـ 1.5371  المهم من دخل به يقدم الستوب مع الافتتاح للـ 1.6450 اغلاقه على نقطة المحور لا فوق ولا تحت يهمنا التالي لمواصلة النزول كسر النقطة 1.5348 ثم مراقبة النقطة 1.6280 يهمنا ينزل تحتها ويكسر 1.6251  وبإذن الله للهاوية وربنا يرزقنا منه  اهدافه بإذن الله 1.5535 \ 1.5460 والمجال مقتوح له بالنزول والله اعلم للـ 1.5200 قابلة للزيادة والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولك التوفيق والرزق جميعا   الرجاء التركيز على النقاط لانها مهمه جدا ----------------------------- للمشاهدة والله الموفق اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله  إن شاء الله سنركز عليه لان اهدافه اذا توفقنا به بإذن الله تسعدكم وستابعه معكم اولا باول بإذن الله للامانه شايف له هدف بعيد انا لم اذكره لانه غير مصدق انما فيه اخرى بتدعم النزول ساذكرها فيما بعد حتى نتاكد من النزول إن شاء الله الهدف البعيد بإذن الله 1.2300 هل يصدق ام لا الله اعلم فيما بعد ساحاول ايجاد له نقطة فصل نهائي مابين الصعود والنزول انما انتم بالوضع الححالي ركزو على النقاط المذكورة الان بالتوصية وساكتب له مشاركة فيما بعد في حال تاكد النزول او بيصعد والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  ===============================================================  التحديث الاخير للتوصية اليوم الاثنين 11/4/2010 نسخت المشاركاتالسابقة  والصقتهم بمشاركة وحده وهي رد لمن يتطاول على الجميل بالغمز واللمز وما اقول غير لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله هكذا تكون التوصيات والا فلا للتوصيات التي ليس لها اساس  وليتك تاتي بما ياتي به الجميل ولو 5% من ارباح توصياته  مبرووك من دخل بها والحمد لله معه 200 نقطة طبعا انا ذكرت النقطة 1.6250 احتمال يرتد منها واحتمال يواصل نزولفي حال واصل نزول  يهمنا التالي لمواصلة النزوليجب كسر الـ 1.5215 في حال ارتد من 1.5250 او لم يكسر 1.5215   ممكن ندخل شراء والستوب 1.5215 بعد تاكد انه ارتد او لم يكسر بكسر 1.6215 بإذن الله نبشوف منه خير كثير بتوفيق الله من بعدها نقطة ليس لها اهمية ولكن لابد من ذكرها تحسبا لكل شي 1.5160 تقريبا تأثيره محدود جدا انما اخذها بالحسبان _   _وهدفه بإذن الله 1.5500 وإن شاء الله ابارك لمن دخل بالـ 1000 نقطة وهدفه الاخر بإذن الله 1.5000 او قريب منها_   _وكما ذكرت هدف له الليةل 1.2300 ممكن غير مصدق انما الاحتمال وارد بنسبة كبيرة والله اعلم_  _والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا_

----------


## aljameel

> والله وأنا هيك خايف يا ابو مروان
> على كل دخولي بعقد صغير ومعاي ستوب ما يهمني
> يروح فين ما بدو يروح

  

> أنا غيرت ستوب اليورو لل-1.3608 ومتابعين نصيحتك والله المستعان

  

> اليورو دولار نزل مرة اخرى الى 1.3630

 كتبت مرتان رد عليكم وارسل ولم تذهب لا اعرف سبب ذلك بطئ بالمنتدى وهذه للمرة الثالثه ان لم تذهب المشاركة حظكم معي كذا ما ذا افعل  المهم لاخوف اخواني من اليورو بإذن الله للصعود هو احتمال ينزل يغطى القاب وهو وارد  لو نزل عزز بعقد اخر شراء من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.3580 يصل لها   ولايهمكم ضعو الستوب 100 نقطة واذا رغبتم اكثر الخيار لكم   وإن شاء الله الكل رابح بتوفيق الله من يخسر منكم ياخذ مني دبل نقاطه بإذن الله  والله يبعد عنا جميعا الخسارة يارب   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> و الله انا خايف عليك

 لم ارى مشاركتك الا الان أسف ياغالي
الله يسعد مساك يابيشو اقول الموضوع منور ياعم طل علينا كل ساعه 
وجه خير بإذن الله علينا 
تقديري واحترامي لك ولاهتمامك الله يسعدك ويفتحها بوجهك وين ماتروح

----------


## aljameel

خبر عاجل  لمن لم يدخل معنا من البداية ويرغب بالدخول الان من دخل به يلتزم بالستوب الذي تكلمت به من قبل راقبو الباوند فرنك الان السعر الحالي 1.6350  مالم يخترق 1.6358 فهو لمواصلة النزول لاهدافه كما ذكرت والباقي بالتوصية كامل الشرح  في حال صعد فوق 1.6360 ساراقبه واضع له نقطة اخرى بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 143.85  كنت بكتب له وهو عند 143.47 بكتب لغيره الا توقعت ينزل قرب من 142.60 والا هو صعد   المهم فوق 143.45 مكمل صعود وهي الستوب حالي والستوب الاهم 142.62 والله اعلم  او ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم والخيار لكم  والباقي كما بالتوصية شارح له شرح مفصل وين مايروح بنقاط بإذن الله نسبة صحتها 99% بتوفيق الله وموضح اهدافه بإذن الله  ولا تستعجلو احتمال ينزل ولست متاكد انما الاحتمال وارد فهو تحت 144.38 متوقع بينزل والله اعلم وهي ستوب للبيع  او الهاي الحالي للمغامر  المهم الان بين نقطتان 144.38 و 142.62 والله اعلم هي من تحدد اتجاهه والله  ولكن الاتجاه السائد بالوقت الحالي هو الصعود انما معه وين مايروح بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4588   ذكرت قبل قليل لم يخترق 1.4571 فهو للنزول  الان فوق النقطة 1.4571 متوقع بيواصل صعود والله اعلم باختراق 1.45775 متوقع بيصعد للنقطة  1.4880 تقريبا او 1.5200 تقريبا ومن احدهم يرتد  نزول لهدف بإذن الله 1.400 قابل للزيادة بإذن الله  والله اعلم  ولكن اتوقع النقطة 1.5200 تقريبا هي الاصح والله اعلم من 1.4880 انما راقبو الاثنتين من احدهم يرتد اغلاق الشراء بعد تاكد من انه ارتد والدخول بيع والستوب للبيع نقطة الارتداد الان في حال واصل صعود بعد 1.5200 فاحتمال بيواصل صعوده لاهداف ابعد ويغلق موجته الهابطة ولكل حادث حديث بوقتها بإذن الله سنراقبه سويا المهم في حال واصل بعد 1.5200 خليكم به  وذكرروني في حال نسيت لا اقصد صعود 50 نقطة مثلا بعد5200 لا اكبر من ذلك منها نراقبه سويا بإذن الله وسابلغ عنه بوقته  وضعت لكم الشراء والبيع  ستوب الشراء صغير وانتم لكم الخيار لانه لو نزل تحتها احتمال ولست متاكد ينزل وناخذه من نقطة افضل والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم ساعة وبإذن الله ساعود لكم 
ومتابع معكم بإذن الله متى ماوجدت فرصة سابلغ عنها واذكرها 
والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> والان أستاذنكم ساعة وبإذن الله ساعود لكم 
> ومتابع معكم بإذن الله متى ماوجدت فرصة سابلغ عنها واذكرها 
> والله الموفق

 اتفضل اخينا الغالى ابو مروان وتسلم يداك يارب

----------


## new2007

السلام عليكم
اسمحوا لى بالانضمام اليكم
وربنا يوفق الجميع

----------


## mohamed emam

الأخ الغالى أبو مروان أنا أحد المتابعين فى صمت و أرجو الافادة اذا كان هناك أى تعديل بخصوص EUR/CHF ..... AUD USD
ولك كل الشكر مقدما و لك منى الدعاء بظاهر الغيب .. و بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> الأخ الغالى أبو مروان أنا أحد المتابعين فى صمت و أرجو الافادة اذا كان هناك أى تعديل بخصوص EUR/CHF ..... AUD USD
> ولك كل الشكر مقدما و لك منى الدعاء بظاهر الغيب .. و بارك الله فيك

 هلا اخي   حياك الله بين اخوتك   ساتكلم على السريع للاسترالي دولار  ومن بعدها سارجع للتوصية عليه وارفق معها مشارك للمستجدات بإذن الله  الان المتوقع يرتد من 9335 لهدف بإذن الله 9400\9405  تقريبا ولا اتوقع يتجاوز 9432 وهي الستوب للبيع  ومنها يرتد نزول لهدف تصحيحي بإذن الله 9300 + - تقريبا المهم فوق 9270 وهي الستوب للشراء وبإذن الله يصعد لهدف 9450 تقريبا والباقي ساتكلم عنه بمشاركتي المرفقه مع التوصية بعد لحضات   الان اذا لم يرتد من 9335 سيذهب للـ 9280 + - تقريبا المهم فوق 9270  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> اسمحوا لى بالانضمام اليكم
> وربنا يوفق الجميع

  
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله بين اخوتك اخي ويشرفنا انضمامك لنا

----------


## new2007

اخى الجميل 
دخلت صفقة الباوند فرنك بيع من1.6320  وعززت الشراءمن1.6335  واستوب 1.6370 وهدف مفتوح
كما ذكرت فى توصياتك(على حسب فهمى للتوصية)
فهل ما فعلته صحيح
اعذرنى لانى حديث بالفوركس 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم عنده هدف بعيد بإذن الله 9800 واحتمال بنشوف خانة 1.0  السعر الحالي 9266  اي نزول استغلاله للشراء والله اعلم  الان فوق 9230 متوقع الصعود وهي الستوب للشراء بعد التاكد وعدم استعجال فوق 9260 متوقع يصعد تحتها ممكن التقاطه من تحت والله اعلم   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   ومبروووووك لمن دخل بها   وابارك للاخ mohamed emam ماشاء الله عليه لانه دخل بها وصبر عليها حتى اللحظة هذا المتداول القاط يعرف من أين تاكل الكتف يعجبني ذلك  انا كتبتها يوم الجمعة او الخميس مساء لا اتذكر متى الاسبوع الماضي  وبالرغم الستوب 36 نقطة كنت حريص عليكم باقل ستوب ممكن والحمد لله على كل حال ومبروك لمن دخل به  المهم الان الحمد الله صعد للـ 9381 السعر الحالي 9337 والله اعلم  الان المتوقع يرتد من 9335 تقريبا  لهدف بإذن الله 9400\9405 تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول ولا اتوقع يتجاوز 9432 وهي الستوب للبيع   هدف النزول تصحيحي بإذن الله للـ 9300 + - تقريبا المهم فوق 9270 او 9263 وهي الستوب للشراء المهم من 9300 متوقع يرتد للصعود وبإذن الله  لهدف 9450 تقريبا في حال تجاوز 9432  و احتمال ابعد من 9450 وهو احتمال يحتاج مراقبه في حال واصل بعد 9450 ساتكلم عنه بوقته اذا متواجد بإذن الله  مالم يخترق 9432 احتمال يرتد منها او قبلها والله اعلم   المتوقع من احدهم  او قريب منهم الارتداد نزول حتى لوصعد للـ فوق 9450 الارتداد نزول وارد والله اعلم وهو للتصحيح لمواصلة الصعود بإذن الله النزول هدفه بإذن الله 9330 للـ 9300 تقريبا بهذه المنطقة في حال واصل نزول سيذهب لهدف 9210 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد للصعود ليكمل مشواره بالصعود والله اعلم المهم لايكسر 9190 \9180 انا وضعت الرقمان خوفا من فروقات البرامج والاهم 9190 والله اعلم المهم احدهم 9190\9180  الستوب للشراء لهدفه بإذن الله 9800  ولوكسرهم خليكم به حتى ابلغكم ولكن لاتوقع كسرهم ووالله اعلم   ها انا وضعت لكم شرح له تفصيلي لكي تستفيدو منه بالصعود والنزول وتجنو منه مئات النقاط بإذن الله وتوفيقه فيجب التعامل معه بالمعطيات التي ذكرتها وبإذن الله يكتب لها التوفيق اذا مانسيت شي او اذا استجد جديد سابلغ به بإذن الله ومن يدخل به يذكرني في حال نسيت   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل 
> دخلت صفقة الباوند فرنك بيع من1.6320 وعززت الشراءمن1.6335 واستوب 1.6370 وهدف مفتوح
> كما ذكرت فى توصياتك(على حسب فهمى للتوصية)
> فهل ما فعلته صحيح
> اعذرنى لانى حديث بالفوركس 
> جزاك الله خيرا

 اخي مافهمت عليك بالشراء
وبعدين هو كان بمنطقة البيع عند ال 1.6350  التي ذكرتها بالتوصية عليه مايقارب نصف ساعة بستوب لايتجاوز 10 نقاط  بعد مانزل تلحق به الله يهديك 
لاتلحق وراء السعر الفرص كثيرة بإذن الله ولاتستعجل الجيد هو من يجيد الاقتناص  
الله يرزقك

----------


## aljameel

> الأخ الغالى أبو مروان أنا أحد المتابعين فى صمت و أرجو الافادة اذا كان هناك أى تعديل بخصوص EUR/CHF ..... AUD USD
> ولك كل الشكر مقدما و لك منى الدعاء بظاهر الغيب .. و بارك الله فيك

 أسف اخي نسيت اليورو فرنك  المهم كما بالتوصية لاجديد المهم مراقبة النقطة 1.4620 تقريبا كما ذكرتها بالتوصية  وهي الاحتمال يرتد منها والله والباقي كما بالتوصية التفصيل   المهم مع الصعود تقديم الستوب بحجز جزء من الربح من 30 للـ 40 % من الربح وهكذا مع كل صعود والله الموفق

----------


## mohamed emam

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   ومبروووووك لمن دخل بها   وابارك للاخ mohamed emam ماشاء الله عليه لانه دخل بها وصبر عليها حتى اللحظة هذا المتداول القاط يعرف من أين تاكل الكتف يعجبني ذلك  انا كتبتها يوم الجمعة او الخميس مساء لا اتذكر متى الاسبوع الماضي  وبالرغم الستوب 36 نقطة كنت حريص عليكم باقل ستوب ممكن والحمد لله على كل حال ومبروك لمن دخل به  المهم الان الحمد الله صعد للـ 9381 السعر الحالي 9337 والله اعلم  الان المتوقع يرتد من 9335 تقريبا  لهدف بإذن الله 9400\9405 تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول ولا اتوقع يتجاوز 9432 وهي الستوب للبيع   هدف النزول تصحيحي بإذن الله للـ 9300 + - تقريبا المهم فوق 9270 او 9263 وهي الستوب للشراء المهم من 9300 متوقع يرتد للصعود وبإذن الله  لهدف 9450 تقريبا في حال تجاوز 9432  و احتمال ابعد من 9450 وهو احتمال يحتاج مراقبه في حال واصل بعد 9450 ساتكلم عنه بوقته اذا متواجد بإذن الله  مالم يخترق 9432 احتمال يرتد منها او قبلها والله اعلم   المتوقع من احدهم  او قريب منهم الارتداد نزول حتى لوصعد للـ فوق 9450 الارتداد نزول وارد والله اعلم وهو للتصحيح لمواصلة الصعود بإذن الله النزول هدفه بإذن الله 9330 للـ 9300 تقريبا بهذه المنطقة في حال واصل نزول سيذهب لهدف 9210 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد للصعود ليكمل مشواره بالصعود والله اعلم المهم لايكسر 9190 \9180 انا وضعت الرقمان خوفا من فروقات البرامج والاهم 9190 والله اعلم المهم احدهم 9190\9180  الستوب للشراء لهدفه بإذن الله 9800  ولوكسرهم خليكم به حتى ابلغكم ولكن لاتوقع كسرهم ووالله اعلم   ها انا وضعت لكم شرح له تفصيلي لكي تستفيدو منه بالصعود والنزول وتجنو منه مئات النقاط بإذن الله وتوفيقه فيجب التعامل معه بالمعطيات التي ذكرتها وبإذن الله يكتب لها التوفيق اذا مانسيت شي او اذا استجد جديد سابلغ به بإذن الله ومن يدخل به يذكني في حال نسيت   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 يا أبو مروان أنت صاحب الفضل بعد الله تبارك و تعالى ... بارك الله لك فى الأهل و الصحة و المال .. تعبتك معى .. سامحنى 
أكرر للشكر مقدما و دمت بكل خير و يارب يوفق الجميع

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم بعض من الوقت للراحة لن ابعد عنكم قريب ومتابع معكم 
المهم انا ذكرت نقطة لليورو استرالي 1.4775 
ناسي الصح لا اعرف الان هل هي 1.4775 او 1.4675  
المهم راقبو النقطتان حتىاتاكد اي منهم الاصح  بس ارتاح بعض من الوقت اتاكد منهم بامانه كسلان الان
انما الان انتبهت للتوصية فاحتمال كبير ما مكتوب التوصية هو الاصح بنسبة اكبر والله اعلم 
انتم خذوهم في بالك ياهذه او هذه واحسبو للا اثنتين حساب والله اعلم 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## بسيم محمد

أسعد الله صباحك ومتعك بالصحة والعافية
أنا أرى أنك ترهق نفسك أكثر من الأول بكثير . بالله عليك خفف من جلوسك أمام الشاشة . السوق موجود وما فات اليوم سنجده لاحقا .

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4645 
تحديث للتوصيات السابقة عليه  المتوقع والله اعلم الصعود للـ 1.4730 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد المهم تزيد تنقص بعض الشي المهم مراقبته من عندها متوقع الارتداد نغلق الشراء وندخل بيع بعد تاكد انه اكتفى صعود وارتد للنزول  ولا اتوقع يتجاوز 1.4775 والله اعلم وهي الستوب للبيع في حالم لم يتجاوزها وارتد نزول  وهدف النزول بإذن الله 1.4200 تقريبا  في حال اخترقها والله اعلم سيصعد بإذن الله للـ 1.5100 ومنها يرتد بإذن الله نزول لهدف 1.4000  وأسف  بالاول ذكرت النقطة 1.5100 وبالمرة الثانية ذكرت 1.5200 وهما الثنتين مهمتان من احدهم منتوقع يرتد نزول  ويهمنا بالوقت الحالي هي الاهم بالوقت الحالي 1.5100 والله اعلم   لو واصل بعد 1.5100 سيذهب للنقطة 1.5200 ومنها يرتد والله اعلم لنفس الهدف بإذن الله 1.4000  المهم في حال واصل بعد الـ 1.5200 راقبوه كما ذكرت بالاول اما يواصل صعود او يصعد كم من النقاط والله اعلم لاتتجاوز 100 نقطة او 50 نقطة    في حال ارتد ونزل للـ 1.4000 متوقع يرتد منها  ولكن بس يصل لكل حادث حديث  صعب التاكيد بالرتداد او المواصلة بالنزول والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## أبو تميم

أخي أريد توصيات عن اليورو والدولار ومأجور إن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

الحمد لله التوصيات جميعها توفقنا به كما هو متوقع لها بفضل الله وتوفيقه والحمد لله والشكر الحمد لله الكل ربحان المهم اللالتزام بالتوصية كما هو مكتوب لها نقاط واهداف وغيره  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل السعر الحالي والله اعلم 1.5445  تحت 1.5464 متوقع نزول للتصحيح او مواصلة النزول وهي الستوب للبيع  متوقع نزول تصحيحي والله اعلم للـ 1.5340+ - ومنها يرتد صعود بإذن الله لهدف قريب 1.5525 في حال لم يرتد وواصل نزول بعد 1.5330 ثم كسر 1.5285 متوقع بيواصل نزوله  في حال ارتد وصعد لهدفه 1.5525 مالم يخترق 1.5535 بيع وهي الستوب للبيع  الان بالوضع الحالي لو واصل بعد 1.5464 متوقع يصعد تقريبا للـ 1.5500 واحتمال فوق 1.5500 المهم لايخترق 1.5535 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع  هدف البيع بإذن الله 1.5385 من الهدف متوقع يرتد بإذن الله صعود مالم ير خليكم به ارتد اغلاق البيع والدخول شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد والهدف سابلغكم به اتوقع والله اعلم لل 1.5580 + - تقريبا المهم تحت 1.5635 مالم تخترق فهو للبيع وهي الستوب للبيع والهدف سابلغكم به بوقته بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   في حال واصل نزول ولم يرتد كت

   للمشاهدة والله الموفق  هاو هو صعد للـ 1.5485  واقترب من الـ 1.5500 كما هو متوقع والله اعلم   المهم راقبوه احتمال تكون 1.5485 نهابة صعوده والله اعلم واكرر احتمال ليس مؤكد راقبو احكمو عليه    والله الموفق والباقي كما بالتوصية لاجديد حتى اللحظة   موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> أخي أريد توصيات عن اليورو والدولار ومأجور إن شاء الله

 اخي ارجع للصفحة السابقة او التي قبلها من صفحات تجد التوصية عليه ومرفقات التوصية 
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> أسعد الله صباحك ومتعك بالصحة والعافية
> أنا أرى أنك ترهق نفسك أكثر من الأول بكثير . بالله عليك خفف من جلوسك أمام الشاشة . السوق موجود وما فات اليوم سنجده لاحقا .

 هلا اخ بسيم  
صباح النور والسرور
انا ماخذ اجازة للراحه بالبيت من مايقارب شهروالمشكلة مللت من الجلوس بالبيت 
فما امامي الا الكمبيوتر والعملات والتلفزيون ما ذا اعمل مللت من النوم انام واصحى 
متسلى بهم واحاول مساعدة الغير والله يرزقنا جميعا 
مجرد ارى نفسي ارهقت اتوقف وهكذا والحمد لله على كل حال

----------


## lionofegypt2020

صباح الخير ومبروووك الارباح

----------


## aljameel

ساموحوني اخوتي على عدم المتابعة اخذني النوم والحمد لله ساعتين حلوين  والله اعلم الكيبل كما توقعت ولله الحمد ومبروووك لمن استفاد منه صعود ونزول   الان والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5414  مجرد يكسر 1.5400 متوقع الهدف بإذن الله 1.5385 ومتوقع بإذن الله 1.5355 تقريبا   بشرط كسر 1.5400   المهم متوقع الارتداد من احدهم بإذن الله الارتداد مجرد يرتد نغلق البيع وندخل شراء   لو واصل نزول نراقب النقطة 1.5330 المهم فوق 1.5285 او 1.5273 فهو للصعود   كسرهم والله اعلم بيواصل نزول   في حال نزل تحت 1.5330 احتمال يكسرهم واحتمال لا فانتم اخذ كل نقطة من النقاط لها حساب   والرجاء الخاص عدم الاستعجال فانتم معه نزول وبمنطقة ربح والحمد لله الاغلاق بعد تاكد من الذي ذكرته الان  وسابلغكم بهدف الصعود بإذن الله اذا تاكدنا من الارتداد   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الباوند فرنك والله اعلم كما ذكرت بالتوصية وملحقاتها  السعر الحالي 1.6341 مالم يكسر 1.6250 ثم 1.6215 فمحتمل يرتد ويصعد وهم الستوب للشراء او اللو الحالي الستوب  وساذكر لكم هدف الصعود انا كنت لا ارغب ذكر الصعود انما ذاكر بالتوصية شروط النزول فان لم تتحقق متوقع يرتد للصعود وهي نفس النقاط حتى تستفيدو منه صعود ونزول بإذن الله  الهدف بإذن الله 1.6600 للـ 1.6630 والله اعلم طبعا باختراق الهاي ولكن متوقع بما انه صعد فوق 1.6360 فالاحتمال وادر يصعد امامه نقطة 1.6391 ثم لوصعد فوق 1.6435 متوقع يخترق الهاي والله اعلم  الان من هدف الصعود بإذن الله متوقع يرتد المهم تحت 1.6640 وهي الستوب للبيع او نقطة الارتداد التي يصل لها كما هومتوقع والله اعلم الهدف 1.6600 للـ 1.6630  في حال واصل بعد الهدف واخترق 1.6640 فمتوقع بيواصل صعود والمجال له مفتوح بالصعود ولكل حادث حديث   ها انا ذكرت لكم صععود ونزول وين مايروح بإذن الله معه   والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

:Icon26:  حبيبنا يا ابو قلب طيب :Icon26:    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير ومبروووك الارباح

 هلا صباح النور والسرور 
الله يبارك فيك ومبروك علينا جميعا وإن شاء الله  القادم احلى ومن ربح برح بفضل الله وتوفيقه

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> هلا صباح النور والسرور 
> الله يبارك فيك ومبروك علينا جميعا وإن شاء الله القادم احلى ومن ربح برح بفضل الله وتوفيقه

 اللهم امين يارب ربنا يديمها على الجميع   :Icon26:  :Eh S(7):  ونحن معك يا حبيبنا الغالى  :Eh S(7):  :Icon26:

----------


## aljameel

طبعا اسباب ارتفاع اليورو هو اتفاق منطقة اليورو يوم الجمعة بعد الاغلاق وامس تاكد قبل الافتتاح  السبت اخبار بتاكد واخبار بتنفي على انهم اتفقو على خبر اقراض اليونان 30 مليار يورو على مدى 3 سنوات بفائدة 5%   المهم اليوم صندوق النقد الدولي يجتمع ببروكسل مع الاتحاد الاروبي والياونان على كيفية سدادها هل يوافق ام لا او يؤجل الله اعلم   انا ذكرت لكم الاخبار حتى تكون بالصورة فاحتمال يوافق صندوق النقد الدولي واحتمال يؤجل واحتمال لايوافق واحتمال ؟ الباقي لايهم ذكره انا اعطيتكم الخلاصة  نتيجة  الاجتماع هي من تحدد فتوقعو لليور مواصلة الصعود او السقوط  للهاوية والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0607  والله اعلم متوقع يصعد 1.0665 للـ 1.0700   البيع  مابين 1.0665 للـ 1.0700 او من احدهم  الستوب  1.0730  الهدف بإذن الله  150 نقطة   من الهدف نقرر الاستمرار او نجني ربحنا والخيار لكم  بجني الربح بالـ 150 نقطة بإذن الله  هدفنا الــ  150  نقطة بتوفيق الله  المهم من رغب بجني الربح يجني المهم لاتقل عن 150 نقطة  ومن رغب الاستمرار نراقب ونحكم عليه اوكي ام الاستمرار به او نجني والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## أبو جوان

صباح الخير 
مبروك الأرباح للجميع ، بالنسبة اليورو استرالي  :Regular Smile: 
حبيبي أبو مروان ننتظر 1.4730 ؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> طبعا اسباب ارتفاع اليورو هو اتفاق منطقة اليورو يوم الجمعة بعد الاغلاق وامس تاكد قبل الافتتاح   السبت اخبار بتاكد واخبار بتنفي على انهم اتفقو على خبر اقراض اليونان 30 مليار يورو على مدى 3 سنوات بفائدة 5%   المهم اليوم صندوق النقد الدولي يجتمع ببروكسل مع الاتحاد الاروبي والياونان على كيفية سدادها هل يوافق ام لا او يؤجل الله اعلم   انا ذكرت لكم الاخبار حتى تكون بالصورة فاحتمال يوافق صندوق النقد الدولي واحتمال يؤجل واحتمال لايوافق واحتمال ؟ الباقي لايهم ذكره انا اعطيتكم الخلاصة  نتيجة الاجتماع هي من تحدد فتوقعو لليور مواصلة الصعود او السقوط للهاوية والله اعلم   والله الموفق

 نسيت اسف صندوق النقد الدولي اذا وافق على صيغة الية القرض الاتحاد الاوربي  تم تخفيض سعر الفائدة للـ 5%  هل يوافق ام لا مجرد يوافق سيمنح قرض لليونان بـ 15 مليار يورو اخرى  ليكون المجموع 45 اذا وافق فاليورو للعلالي  لم يوافق للهاوية   المهم النقطة 1.3937 تحتها نزول فوقها صعود هي من تحدد الاتجاه له والله اعلم  حتى لايخدعونا فالمتوقع للييور الان الصعود كما بالتوصية لاهدافه بإذن الله  ومن اهدافه نراقبه اما يخترق 1.3937 او لا يخترق واي نزول له شراء بإذن الله لاخوف منه حتى اللحظة  المهم الستوب كما ذكرت فوق  1.3480 للصعود او اذا رغبتم وضع الستوب  1.3510 او مايناسبكم المهم فوقه الصناع والله اعلم رافعينه رافعينه  اما للتصريف من اعلى او مواصلة الارتفاع    مالم يخترق 1.3937  نتيجة الاجتماع سلبي   اخترق 1.3937 النتيجة ايجابي   فانا ربطت لكم الخبر بالتوصية والله اعلم  اوكي وضحت الفكرة لاني موصي عليه حتى اطمئنكم على التوصية   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير 
> مبروك الأرباح للجميع ، بالنسبة اليورو استرالي 
> حبيبي أبو مروان ننتظر 1.4730 ؟؟؟

 الله يبارك فيك ومبرووك للجميع الحمد لله  بالنسبة لليورو استرالي لا جديد عليه كما ذكرت بالسايق والحمد لله اعطى 100 نقطة   والله اعلم اتوقع الصعود للـ 1.4730 + - تقريبا  بإذن الله حتى اللحظة   منها اما يواصل صعود للـ 1.5100 او 1.5200 بشرط اختراق 1.4775   مالم تخترق مراقبته بعد تاكد بانه لم يواصل صعود جني الربح والبيع من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.4775 وهي الستوب او من النقطة التي يرتد منها بعد الهدف اومن الهدف الستوب المهم لاللاستعجال بجني الربح  عند وصله لمنطقة الـ 1.4700 تقديم الستوب وكلما صعد تقديم الستوب   ومراقبة ماذكرته الان والسابق  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم لابد من النزول من دخل معي بيع  من الـ منطقة الـ 1.5480 تقريبا لاخوف منه وتمسكو به  
ضعو الستوب الهاي ااو نقطة دخولكم غصب عنه ينزل يصحح تحت الـ 1.5535 لامحاله والله اعلم 
والباقي كما بالتوصية

----------


## aljameel

كيف انا معكم اليوم ماقصرت ما اعمل به اكتبه لكم وما اكتبه اعمل به لنقسي 
لم اترك عملة الا واخذت منها والحمد لله وما  اعمل به لنفسي اذكره اولا باول  
والحمد لله اليوم ماشي معهم نزول وصعود ماوفرت لهم شي  
المهم انتم لااحد يقول مو ربحان وضعت لكم فرص بالاف و بمئات النقاط 
والله بجد ازعل  على احدكم يقول ما ربحت او ربحي قليل  
لاني ماتركت شي الا وذكرته لكم والحمد لله

----------


## أبو جوان

> كيف انا معكم اليوم ماقصرت ما اعمل به اكتبه لكم وما اكتبه اعمل به لنقسي 
> لم اترك عملة الا واخذت منها والحمد لله وما  اعمل به لنفسي اذكره اولا باول  
> والحمد لله اليوم ماشي معهم نزول وصعود ماوفرت لهم شي  
> المهم انتم لااحد يقول مو ربحان وضعت لكم فرص بالاف و بمئات النقاط 
> والله بجد ازعل  على احدكم يقول ما ربحت او ربحي قليل  
> لاني ماتركت شي الا وذكرته لكم والحمد لله

 والله ما قصرت يا أبو مروان كفيت ووفيت
جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يباركلك في بيتك وعيالك ومالك ويشافيك مما ألم بيك
ربحانين باذن الله ربحانين

----------


## aljameel

> والله ما قصرت يا أبو مروان كفيت ووفيت
> جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يباركلك في بيتك وعيالك ومالك ويشافيك مما ألم بيك
> ربحانين باذن الله ربحانين

 جزاك الله الف خير  
ومبروك عليك الارباح تنستاهل كل خير الله يبشرك بالخير  وإن شاء الله القادم من اليوم احلى بإذن الله

----------


## محمود1

> كيف انا معكم اليوم ماقصرت ما اعمل به اكتبه لكم وما اكتبه اعمل به لنقسي 
> لم اترك عملة الا واخذت منها والحمد لله وما اعمل به لنفسي اذكره اولا باول  
> والحمد لله اليوم ماشي معهم نزول وصعود ماوفرت لهم شي  
> المهم انتم لااحد يقول مو ربحان وضعت لكم فرص بالاف و بمئات النقاط 
> والله بجد ازعل على احدكم يقول ما ربحت او ربحي قليل  
> لاني ماتركت شي الا وذكرته لكم والحمد لله

   ابو مروان العزيز   انبسطت كتير بشوفتك ورجعتك للمنتدى وانت دائما بالقلب   بس مايكون انهر شعراتك من المتداولين ترى انا غيور على صلعتك كتير ابو مروان  :Big Grin:   اتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية

----------


## soliter

رحب *صندوق النقد الدولى* بإقرار منطقة اليورو شبكة أمان لدعم اليونان بقيمة 30 مليار يورو (41 مليار دولار) لصالح اليونان خلال العام الجاري، وأبدى استعداده لتقديم دعم إضافي بقيمة عشرة مليارات يورو (13.7 مليار دولار) إذا تطلب الأمر، حسبما أفاده مفوض الشؤون الاقتصادية والنقدية الأوروبي أولي رين. 
ووصف مدير الصندوق دومينيك ستراوس كان الاتفاق الأوروبي لدعم اليونان بأنه "خطوة مهمة جدا". 
وأكد استعداد الصندوق للمشاركة في هذه الجهود مشيرا إلى أن فريقا من الصندوق سيلتقي في بروكسل مع السلطات اليونانية والمفوضية الأوروبية والبنك المركزي الأوروبي في وقت لاحق اليوم. 
وقد وافق وزراء مالية دول مجموعة اليورو أمس على نشر شبكة أمان وذلك من أجل تمويل قروض عاجلة لليونان، في محاولة لمساعدة الاقتصاد اليوناني وإنقاذه من شبح الإفلاس بعد تعرضه لأزمة حادة جراء تراكم ديون تتجاوز 400 مليار دولار.
وتم تحديد نسبة فائدة 5% على القروض العاجلة الممنوحة, وهي أقل من النسبة التي تعرضها الأسواق التجارية عند 7% للسندات اليونانية الممتدة عشر سنوات.وأوضح رئيس مجلس وزراء مالية منطقة اليورو جون كلود يونكر أن المنطقة مستعدة لتقديم مساعدات لليونان في السنوات المقبلة كذلك، مشيرا إلى أن قيمها ستتحدد في وقت لاحق اعتمادا على كيفية تعامل اليونان مع عجز موازنتها العامة. 
ولفت يونكر إلى أن أثينا لم تتخذ حتى الآن أي قرار لتنشيط آلية المساعدة. 
وكان قادة مجموعة اليورو قد أقروا في 25 من الشهر الماضي آلية لمساعدة اليونان تتضمن قروضا من المجموعة ومن صندوق النقد الدولي إذا أصبح تمويل السوق غير كاف، وإذا وافقت جميع دول المنطقة على ذلك. وتعرض الاقتصاد اليوناني ومنطقة اليورو لمشكلات كبيرة في الأسواق العالمية في الأشهر الأخيرة حيث شعر المستثمرون بالخطر المتزايد من أن تكون اليونان أول دولة في تاريخ اليورو تصبح غير قادرة على سداد ديونها.
 جورج باباندريو حذر المضاربين من اللعب باليورو  *تحذير المضاربين*
وإثر القرار الأوروبي، طلب رئيس الوزراء اليوناني جورج باباندريو من المضاربين عدم اللعب باليورو، قائلا إنه لا أحد يستطيع ذلك بعد تدخل مجموعة اليورو لمساعدة بلاده.
وأشار إلى أن هذه المساعدة أرسلت برسائل قوية للأسواق حول تضامن المجموعة.
من جانبه أكد وزير المالية جورج باباكونستانتينو أن المساعدة الأوروبية هي عبارة عن طوق نجاة ربما لا تستخدمه أثينا.يشار إلى أن اليونان تحتاج إلى 54 مليار يورو (73.8 مليار دولار) حتى نهاية العام الجاري لإعادة تمويل الديون المستحقة ورسوم الفائدة

----------


## aljameel

الدولار استرالي انا ذكرت نقطة يجب عدم كسرها وهي 9263  هو نزل لها ولم تكسر والان قريب منها له فترة من الوقت في حال كسرت يفضل الانتظار احتمال يواصل نزول  لو واصل نزول بعد الكسر امامه نقطة 9183  مالم تكسر فهي ستوب للشراء ويفضل من اقرب نقطة لها الشراء   كسرها للهاوية والله اعلم   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الان والله اعلم اليوو استرالي يحلق صعودا بإذن الله  ومبروك عليكم والباقي بالتوصية  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان العزيز   انبسطت كتير بشوفتك ورجعتك للمنتدى وانت دائما بالقلب   بس مايكون انهر شعراتك من المتداولين ترى انا غيور على صلعتك كتير ابو مروان    اتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية

 هلا اخي محمد 
وانا انبسطت بشوفتك الله يسعدك 
انا مو اصلع يامحمود الله يهديك لا تتفائل علي بالصلعة انا متفائل بشوفتك  
هههههههههههههههه  
اشكرك على مشاعرك نحوي ياغالي

----------


## aljameel

الدور جاي عليكم يالكيبل تنزل والدولار فرنك تصعد  موعلى كفيكم   العد التنازلي بداء

----------


## soliter

لندن (رويترز)
 - قلص اليورو مكاسبه ليسجل أقل مستوياته خلال معاملات يوم الاثنين مقابل الدولار بعدما قال متحدث باسم الحكومة الالمانية انه سيتعين عقد قمة للاتحاد الاوروبي للموافقة على تفعيل مساعدة اليونان. 
وهبط اليورو الى 1.3589 دولار بعدما سجل أعلى مستوياته خلال شهر عند 1.3691 دولار في وقت سابق من الجلسة. 
كما بلغ اليورو أدنى مستوى خلال الجلسة مقابل الجنيه الاسترليني مسجلا 88.06 بنس لليورو

----------


## wael_Hegazy

> الدور جاي عليكم يالكيبل تنزل والدولار فرنك تصعد   موعلى كفيكم    العد التنازلي بداء

 اذا سمحت.......  ما الجديد بالنسبة eurjpy ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> لندن (رويترز)
> - قلص اليورو مكاسبه ليسجل أقل مستوياته خلال معاملات يوم الاثنين مقابل الدولار بعدما قال متحدث باسم الحكومة الالمانية انه سيتعين عقد قمة للاتحاد الاوروبي للموافقة على تفعيل مساعدة اليونان. 
> وهبط اليورو الى 1.3589 دولار بعدما سجل أعلى مستوياته خلال شهر عند 1.3691 دولار في وقت سابق من الجلسة. 
> كما بلغ اليورو أدنى مستوى خلال الجلسة مقابل الجنيه الاسترليني مسجلا 88.06 بنس لليورو

 مشكور اخي سولتير على الاخبار  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## soliter

> مشكور اخي سولتير على الاخبار  
> بارك الله فيك

 الله يخليك يا ابو مروان 
الظاهر فى انقسام داخل دول اليورو  
( ولفت يونكر إلى أن أثينا لم تتخذ حتى الآن أي قرار لتنشيط آلية المساعدة.
  )  :016:

----------


## aljameel

> اذا سمحت.......  ما الجديد بالنسبة eurjpy ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 هلا اخي اليورو ين والله اعلم  اي نزول له طبيعي المهم فوق 125 اذا بينزل بيغطي القاب والله اعلم احتمال  وبناء موجه صاعده لمواصلة الصود  والله الموفق

----------


## soliter

نبرد على اليورو دولار من هنا يا ابو مروان 
فى انتظارك

----------


## aljameel

> الله يخليك يا ابو مروان 
> الظاهر فى انقسام داخل دول اليورو 
> ( ولفت يونكر إلى أن أثينا لم تتخذ حتى الآن أي قرار لتنشيط آلية المساعدة.
> )

 والله اعلم صحيح كلامك 
الـ 30 مليار على الكل للدول الغنية والفقيرة طبعا حسب حجم احتياطها بالبنك المركزي 
نسبة وتناسب غير صندوق النقدالدولي  
ولا يهمك من اخبارهم مالم يخترق 1.3937 هاتشوف بإذن الله 1.2800 تقريبا غصب عنهم  
الصعود والله اعلم لايتجاوز 1.3820 اتوقع وليس تاكيد انما حتى اللحظة هو للصود والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> نبرد على اليورو دولار من هنا يا ابو مروان 
> فى انتظارك

 لا انتظر افضل لسه بينزل والله اعلم 
والخيار لك

----------


## aljameel

ها ماقلت لكم الكيبل نازل غصب عنه هاو ينزل المهم راقبو نقاطه المتوقع يرتد منها   كما ماهو مذكور التزمو به اذا استجد جديد سابلغ بهه بإذن الله  ولا تستعجلو بجني الربح لمن دخل معي بيع واقوله مبروووووووووك  الـ 100 نقطة والقادم احلى بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> ها ماقلت لكم الكيبل نازل غصب عنه هاو ينزل المهم راقبو نقاطه المتوقع يرتد منها   كما ماهو مذكور التزمو به اذا استجد جديد سابلغ بهه بإذن الله  ولا تستعجلو بجني الربح لمن دخل معي بيع واقوله مبروووووووووك الـ 100 نقطة والقادم احلى بإذن الله   والله الموفق

 مبرووووووووووووك ال 100 نقطة يا لعبوووو  :AA:

----------


## soliter

> لا انتظر افضل لسه بينزل والله اعلم 
> والخيار لك

 تمام فى انتظار التوجيهات

----------


## aljameel

> مبرووووووووووووك ال 100 نقطة يا لعبوووو

   الله يبارك فيك ومبرووووووووك للجميع وإن شاء الله من ربح لربح  المهم الكيبل اي نزول له نزول تصحيح والله اعلم لمواصلة الصعود  يهمنا النقطة 1.5273 كسرها سوف يواصل نزول والله اعلم  مالم تكسر فهو للصعود والباقي مذكور بالتفصيل بالتوصية عليه بما فيها اذا عنده نيت الكسر كسر 1.5273  والنقاط التي متوقع يرتد منها المهم ارجعو لها  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

ولاتنسوووووووووو الباوند فرنك والدولار فرنك بإذن الله فيهم خير كثير

----------


## aljameel

لسه امام الكيبل نزول والله اعلم لايغيريكم ارتداده من النقطة 1.5385  لاني ذكرتها كهدف له وتوقعت الارتداد منها او 1.5355   المهم تحت 1.5400 بينزل والله اعلم مكن يصعد فوقها بكم نقطة ثم يرتد نزول والله اعلم  المهم انت وضعت لكم كامل الخيارت التي املكها والخيار لكم   والله اتمنى لكم الاف النقاط  منه ومن غيره   موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

اليورو واقف على نقطة دعم 1.3562 وليست نقطة ارتداد   فانا فضلت الانتظار يكون افضل نقطة الدعم اي هزه بسيطه بتكسر واحتمال يرتد منها اوكي اوصلت الفكره لكم   والخيار لكم ومن رغب به يضع الستوب 1.3562 سعره الحالي 1.3582  انا عن نفسي لن ادخل به الان الا بعد تاكد انه ارتد والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> اليورو واقف على نقطة دعم 1.3562 وليست نقطة ارتداد   فانا فضلت الانتظار يكون افضل نقطة الدعم اي هزه بسيطه بتكسر واحتمال يرتد منها اوكي اوصلت الفكره لكم   والخيار لكم ومن رغب به يضع الستوب 1.3562 سعره الحالي 1.3582  انا عن نفسي لن ادخل به الان الا بعد تاكد انه ارتد  والله الموفق

 بالظبط كدة احنا ننتظر احسن للتاكد ان شاء الله   وبعد كدة نسلخة كالعادة  :Ongue:

----------


## aljameel

الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6273  الباوند فرنك بكسر 1.6250 ها يكسر الدنيا والله اعلم  انا ذكرت نقطة بعدها 1.5215 ولكن اتوقع تكسر والله اعلم اذا كسر 1.6250  وكل شي وارد والله اعلم انما اخذها بالحسبان   واذا لم تكسر 1.6250 فهي الستوب للشراء والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم ولنا لقاء بعد الصلاة بإذن الله 
والله اني ارهقت ارتاح واصلي واعود لكم

----------


## أبو جوان

بأمان الله
اذنك معاك يا غالي

----------


## wael_Hegazy

> والان أستاذنكم ولنا لقاء بعد الصلاة بإذن الله 
> والله اني ارهقت ارتاح واصلي واعود لكم

 السلام عليكم.....  طبعا هناك مجهود كبير من الاخ صاحب الموضوع وضعه الله في ميزان حسناته.........   ولكن هناك تشتيت كبير جدا ....الواحد مش عارف يدخل على العملة بيع ولا شراء ولا يراقب كما يقول صاحب الموضوع..........  في اول التوصية نكون شراء ثم نتحول بيع ثم نترك البيع و نراقب........  طبعا في عدد محدود من الاخوة فاهمين اللي بيتقال و لكن يوجد عدد اكبر مشتت.........  ناس يقال لها مبروك 100 نقطة على عملية و ناس اخرى متورطة في عملية عكسية.......  انا عارف ان صاحب الموضوع مرهق كثيرا و يعمل اللي في جهدة و اكثر من ذلك...... ولكن يجب ان يكون هناك توصيات محددة نقف عليها....  و شكرا.......   و الله الموفق........

----------


## allsa8

دخلت معاكم بحساب تجريبي على صفقتين .. و أذهلتني التوصية صراحة .. 
لان الخسارة كانت تزيد بعد الربح .. و تركته و لما رجعت بعد ساعات لقيت الأمور تسير مثل التوصية ! 
قررت أدخل بحساب حقيقي مصغّر كمجازفة ..  
الله يوفقك عزيزي بو مروان و الله يخليك لنا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## soliter

> السلام عليكم.....  طبعا هناك مجهود كبير من الاخ صاحب الموضوع وضعه الله في ميزان حسناته.........   ولكن هناك تشتيت كبير جدا ....الواحد مش عارف يدخل على العملة بيع ولا شراء ولا يراقب كما يقول صاحب الموضوع..........  في اول التوصية نكون شراء ثم نتحول بيع ثم نترك البيع و نراقب........  طبعا في عدد محدود من الاخوة فاهمين اللي بيتقال و لكن يوجد عدد اكبر مشتت.........  ناس يقال لها مبروك 100 نقطة على عملية و ناس اخرى متورطة في عملية عكسية.......  انا عارف ان صاحب الموضوع مرهق كثيرا و يعمل اللي في جهدة و اكثر من ذلك...... ولكن يجب ان يكون هناك توصيات محددة نقف عليها....  و شكرا.......   و الله الموفق........

 تمام يابشا بس كده  
انت اطلب بس من ابو مروان وقول ليه  
عوزين توصيه من ابو سطرين  :Big Grin:  
ابو سطرين دى يعنى توصيه  
نقطه دخول وهدف واستوب

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الاخ wael_Hegazy  
لا تقلق الموضوع بسيط جدا بس انت ركز شوية فى نقاط بتبقى واضحة لما بنقول تابع لانه ممكن يرتد فى الحالة دى هتدخل بيع مثلا لو كان السعر فوق واستوبك نقطة الارتداد دة مثال بسيط

----------


## aljameel

اخواني أسف على التاخير   المهم سوف أستاذنكم وإن شاء بالمساء لنا لقاء بإذن الله  بالنسبة لليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3599  تحت 1.3630   ارى والله اعلم انسب نقطة للشراء هي 1.3520   الستوب ساضع لكم اكثر من ستوب تامهم بهم هو 1.3450  والاخرى 1.4510 او 1.3470 او 1.3480 اختارو مايناسبكم  الهدف من الصعود بإذن الله 1.3670   والباقي كما ذكرت  بالسابق في  حال واصل بعد الهدف واخترق الهاي  وكما ذكرت عند اخر مشاركة لي لليورو  النقطة 1.3562 هي نقطة دعم فمن يرغب به يضعها ستوب للشراء  والخيار لكم انما قناعتي انا بما ذكرته الان كانسب منطقة للشراء والخيار لكم   الكيبل والله اعلم فوق 1.5300 فاي نزول قريب منها شراء وهي الستوب   ومن لازال معه الكيبل بيع كما انا موصي عليه بالسابق يراقب التالي تحت 1.5400 فهو لازال للنزول والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.5300 فيتم الاغلاق من اقرب نقطة يصل لها من الـ 1.5300 فمتوقع ينزل بإذن الله للـ 1.5345+ - تقريبا واتوقع لايتجاوز 1.5330 والله اعلم اا تجاوزها احتمال يكسر واحتمال لا فانتم راقبو ماذكرته والعلم عند الله اني عصرته لكم بمافيه الكفاية بقدر المستطاع  اذا لم يكسر 1.5300 الدخول شراء والستوب 1.5300 والباقي كما ذكرته بالتوصية عليه كصعود بإذن الله وتوفيقه  كسر 1.5300 خليكم به ومتى ما صحيت من النوم وتواجدت على الجاهز سابلغكم متى نغلقه انما بعد الكسر اطمعو به والله اعلم   الاسترالي يورو والله اعلم انا حددت نطة يصل لها كهدف تقريبا له من الـ 1.4700 للـ 1.4730 ومنهما او احدهم يرتد نزول او بيصعد كما ذكرت له الباقي بالتوصية والحمد لله صعد للـ 1.4690 وارتد نزول الان فوق النقطة 1.4615 والله اعلم متوقع له بيصعد كسرها بيكون النقطة 1.4690 اكتفى بصعودا  هذا ما اراه الان  والله اعلم الباقي كما هو بالتوصيية عليه لاجديد  موفقين بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  سامحونا على التقصير ونفسي اكون معكم واكتب للكل انما النوم غالب على ولكن اقراءو من كتبته من توصيات عنهم وفيهم خير بإذن الله واذا نسيت شي سامحوني   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

جزاك الله خير يابو مروان  
مقدرين تعبك معانا

----------


## aljameel

بما انا اليوم كل الشغل على اليورو اخبار وغيره والافتتاح بقاب   اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 126.70 المتوقع والله اعلم صعود لاهداف تصل به للـ 128.50 بإذن الله ومن بعد الهدف لكل حادث حديث وممكن ارجوع للتوصية عليه به شرح لنقاط الصعود  ساضع لكم افضل مناطق الشراء وانتم راقبه واختارو الانسب منهم  شراء من 126.20 والستوب 125.50 او 125.70 اختارو مايناسبكم  ومجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول   شراء من 124.70 والستوب 124 او 124.50 اختارو مايناسبكم  المهم مجرد يصعدى تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول   الان في حال الشراء من المنطقة الاولى كما ذكرت للـ 128.50 بإذن الله والباقي كما بالتوصية في حال شراء من المنطقة الثانية هدفنا الاول بإذن الله 126.50 ومن بعد الهدف كما هو مكتوب بالتوصية مواصلة الصعود واختراق الهاي بإذن الله للـ 128.50  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   وتوصية الدولار فرنك لاتنسوها المتوقع بيصعد لمنطقة البيع والله اعلم اهتمو بها   موفقين بإذن الله  ماقصرت معكم هذه لمن هو غير متفهم شرح التوصيات السابقة اعتقد كذا واضح انا بالسابق ارغب بان نكون معه صعود ونزول بجميع الاتجاهات وهذه التوصية بتجاه واحد بناء على طلب بعض منكم

----------


## mohammed marzouk

> لسه امام الكيبل نزول والله اعلم لايغيريكم ارتداده من النقطة 1.5385  لاني ذكرتها كهدف له وتوقعت الارتداد منها او 1.5355   المهم تحت 1.5400 بينزل والله اعلم مكن يصعد فوقها بكم نقطة ثم يرتد نزول والله اعلم  المهم انت وضعت لكم كامل الخيارت التي املكها والخيار لكم   والله اتمنى لكم الاف النقاط  منه ومن غيره   موفقين بإذن الله

 *هل الكيبل له مزيد من الهبوط على المدى البعيد اما لا*  *لاننا سأتغيب شهرين على الفوركس فعاوز أعمل صفقة سوينجات*  *فما رائيك استاذ جميل*

----------


## ربحان خسران

> بما انا اليوم كل الشغل على اليورو اخبار وغيره والافتتاح بقاب   اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 126.70 المتوقع والله اعلم صعود لاهداف تصل به للـ 128.50 بإذن الله ومن بعد الهدف لكل حادث حديث وممكن ارجوع للتوصية عليه به شرح لنقاط الصعود  ساضع لكم افضل مناطق الشراء وانتم راقبه واختارو الانسب منهم  شراء من 126.20 والستوب 125.50 او 125.70 اختارو مايناسبكم  ومجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول   شراء من 124.70 والستوب 124 او 124.50 اختارو مايناسبكم  المهم مجرد يصعدى تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول   الان في حال الشراء من المنطقة الاولى كما ذكرت للـ 128.50 بإذن الله والباقي كما بالتوصية في حال شراء من المنطقة الثانية هدفنا الاول بإذن الله 126.50 ومن بعد الهدف كما هو مكتوب بالتوصية مواصلة الصعود واختراق الهاي بإذن الله للـ 128.50  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   وتوصية الدولار فرنك لاتنسوها المتوقع بيصعد لمنطقة البيع والله اعلم اهتمو بها   موفقين بإذن الله   ماقصرت معكم هذه لمن هو غير متفهم شرح التوصيات السابقة اعتقد كذا واضح انا بالسابق ارغب بان نكون معه صعود ونزول بجميع الاتجاهات وهذه التوصية بتجاه واحد بناء على طلب بعض منكم

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

الدولار استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 9286  والله اعلم تحت 9320 للنزول وهي استوب للبيع  المهم التوصية شراء  اتوقع والله اعلم النزول للـ 9180\9170  ومن احدهم شراء   الستوب 9150\9160 او 9110 او مايناسبكم   المهم مجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول   الهدف بإذن الله 200 نقطة اختراق 9405 مجاله مفتوح بالصعود حتى 9800 بإذن الله وانتم وقناعتكم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> بما انا اليوم كل الشغل على اليورو اخبار وغيره والافتتاح بقاب   اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 126.70 المتوقع والله اعلم صعود لاهداف تصل به للـ 128.50 بإذن الله ومن بعد الهدف لكل حادث حديث وممكن ارجوع للتوصية عليه به شرح لنقاط الصعود  ساضع لكم افضل مناطق الشراء وانتم راقبه واختارو الانسب منهم  شراء من 126.20 والستوب 125.50 او 125.70 اختارو مايناسبكم  ومجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول   شراء من 124.70 والستوب 124 او 124.50 اختارو مايناسبكم  المهم مجرد يصعدى تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول   الان في حال الشراء من المنطقة الاولى كما ذكرت للـ 128.50 بإذن الله والباقي كما بالتوصية في حال شراء من المنطقة الثانية هدفنا الاول بإذن الله 126.50 ومن بعد الهدف كما هو مكتوب بالتوصية مواصلة الصعود واختراق الهاي بإذن الله للـ 128.50  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   وتوصية الدولار فرنك لاتنسوها المتوقع بيصعد لمنطقة البيع والله اعلم اهتمو بها   موفقين بإذن الله   ماقصرت معكم هذه لمن هو غير متفهم شرح التوصيات السابقة اعتقد كذا واضح انا بالسابق ارغب بان نكون معه صعود ونزول بجميع الاتجاهات وهذه التوصية بتجاه واحد بناء على طلب بعض منكم

 متابعين التوصيات الحلوة دى ومنتظرين اماكن الدخول المناسبة   ان شاء الله لليورو ين فى الشراء وربنا يكرم يارب

----------


## aljameel

> *هل الكيبل له مزيد من الهبوط على المدى البعيد اما لا*   *لاننا سأتغيب شهرين على الفوركس فعاوز أعمل صفقة سوينجات*  *فما رائيك استاذ جميل*

 مالم يصعد فوق 1.5865 فهو للنزول لاهداف تصل به بإذن الله للـ 14000 او قر منها والله اعلم 
ولا انصحك بذلك نصيحة لوجهة لله بلا سوينقيه ولا غيره 
خلك معم الاتجاه وخذ رزقك اولا باول  
والله يرزقك

----------


## aljameel

كم الكيبل الحمد لله 1.5350 ما قلت لكم لاتستعجلو على رزقكم وخليكم به  وها انا اقول لاتستعجلو راقبو ماكتبته له   بالخسارة تصيرو وبالربح ليس لديكم صبر  لن تاخذو الا ماكتب الله لكم   والله يرزقنا جميعا قولو يارب أمين يارب العالمين  يقولو الثقل صنعة وانا اقول ختى بالدراهم

----------


## tetosun

هل يوجد للكبل علامات صعود  وفي تقديركم عند أي نقطه تقريبا  شاري من أمس وورطان في حدود الـ95 نقطة خسارة  مارأيك جزاك الله خير  آمل سرعة الرد :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:

----------


## aljameel

> هل يوجد للكبل علامات صعود  وفي تقديركم عند أي نقطه تقريبا  شاري من أمس وورطان في حدود الـ95 نقطة خسارة  مارأيك جزاك الله خير  آمل سرعة الرد

 هو الان اخي منطقة ارتداد والله اعلم المهم فوق1.5300 المهم لاتكسر  
وبإذن الله يصل لمنطقة شرائك وفوقهم بتسعدك والله اعلم  
وارجع للسابق لم كتبته للكيبل به الاهداف بإذن الله 
كسر 9300 بصراحة صعب اقولك بيروح لكذا او غيره لانه الواضح لدي بعد كسر 9300 نزول في نزول ولكل حادث حديث 
والله لايخسرك يارب

----------


## aljameel

الباوند فرنك والله اعلم سوف اسحب الستوب كم نقطة   طبعا انا واضع الستوب للشراء 1.6250 ولله الحمد صامت   للاحتياط نسحبه للـ 1.6243 اذا رغبتم بذلك ايش رأيكم  الموافق يسحب معي الحمد لله منطقة دخولنا اكثرة من ممتازه 1.5270   ضرب لا قدر الله اعكسو وخذو حقكم منه  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الباوند فرنك والله اعلم سوف اسحب الستوب كم نقطة   طبعا انا واضع الستوب للشراء 1.6250 ولله الحمد صامت   للاحتياط نسحبه للـ 1.6243 اذا رغبتم بذلك ايش رأيكم  الموافق يسحب معي الحمد لله منطقة دخولنا اكثرة من ممتازه 1.5270   ضرب لا قدر الله اعكسو وخذو حقكم منه   والله الموفق

   الحمد لله زال الخطر سنسحب الستوب مرة اخرى بارك الله فيكم   المرة السحب لفوق   الستوب الجديد 1.6261  ونفس الشي لاقدر الله ضرب الستوب عكسه واخذ حقنا منه بإذن الله  ساموحونا تعبناكم معنا انما نتعامل مع معطيات السوق اولا باول   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## a.m.a14

> الحمد لله زال الخطر سنسحب الستوب مرة اخرى بارك الله فيكم   المرة السحب لفوق   الستوب الجديد 1.6261  ونفس الشي لاقدر الله ضرب الستوب عكسه واخذ حقنا منه بإذن الله  ساموحونا تعبناكم معنا انما نتعامل مع معطيات السوق اولا باول   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 والله انك وافي يالجميل صراحة انت رجل  بكل ماتعنيه الكلمة  
والله حنا الي تعبناك   الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية ويخليك لعين ترجيك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم ما عنده نيت كسر 1.5300  صعوده الحالي والله اعلم لونزل اليور كما هو متوقع ينزل لوسحب معه الكيبل يكون في المئمن فوق 1.5300  والله الموفق وبالنهاية اجتهاد قابل للصواب الخطى  انما الواضح حتى اللحظة ماذكرته الان والله اعلم  المهم أنا باستأذنكم خلاص البنزين زيرو   للاحتياط لو كسر الكيبل 1.5300 امامه النقطة 1.5200 اتوقع بينزل لها اوقريب منها كسر 1.5200 امامه النقطة الاهم 1.5173 كسرها الكيبل هايكسر الدنيا والله اعلم  فانتم لاخوف منه كسر بيعو لمن جنى ربحه عند 1.6350 كما هو متوقع والله اعلم ودخل شراء  ومن لم يغلق يراقب نفس الشي الذي ذكرته  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> والله انك وافي يالجميل صراحة انت رجل بكل ماتعنيه الكلمة 
> والله حنا الي تعبناك الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية ويخليك لعين ترجيك

  
جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز

----------


## marwan

استاذنا الجليل
                                                       ..الجميل 
 الحمدلله على سلامتك   ومنور المنتدى برجوعك الكريم   فوالله انك  واحد من اقطاب المنتدى  ومرجع لكل من احتار في امر الباوند  ..مجددا الحمدلله على سلامتك  وماتشوف شر ابدا

----------


## معن طارق

السلام عليكم
اخ ابو مروان ما اثر الخبر الحالي

----------


## Mothawee

الحمد لله على السلامة أخوي بو مروان 
وجزاك الله خير على المجهود الطيب 
وما نظرتك على المجنون أنا ارى له هدف 146.3 هل سوف يذهب لها أم انه نوى النزول من النقطة الحالية بعد ما ارتد من نقطة 144.6 تقريا

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  
يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع 
لحضات سارد على من يسأل والحمد لله بنفس المنطقة حركتهم بيستنوني بالاكيد 
بس اصحصح الان صاحي نوم والله صلاة العشاء ماصليت نمت عنها الله يغفر لنا ويرحمنا

----------


## ahmedfeki

> كتبت مرتان رد عليكم وارسل ولم تذهب لا اعرف سبب ذلك بطئ بالمنتدى وهذه للمرة الثالثه ان لم تذهب المشاركة حظكم معي كذا ما ذا افعل  المهم لاخوف اخواني من اليورو بإذن الله للصعود هو احتمال ينزل يغطى القاب وهو وارد  لو نزل عزز بعقد اخر شراء من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.3580 يصل لها   ولايهمكم ضعو الستوب 100 نقطة واذا رغبتم اكثر الخيار لكم   وإن شاء الله الكل رابح بتوفيق الله من يخسر منكم ياخذ مني دبل نقاطه بإذن الله  والله يبعد عنا جميعا الخسارة يارب   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 * 
يا أخ الجميل الله يخليك على مجهوداتك وتوصياتك 
بس أظن انك نسيتنا إنا دخلنا معك في هذه التوصية 
ونحن الأن مشتتين مش عارفين نعمل إيه 
عززت بعقد اخر شراء من نقطة للـ 1.3590 
وهدفنا حسب ما قلت 1.3750 
والبوند مقابل الفرنك متبعين نصائحك منتظرين ينزل وهدف ال-500 نقطة على الأقل انشاء الله   
الرجاء تحديد العملات التي نعمل عليها لفترة
ونكون كلنا في نفس المغامرة ومتابعين نفس توصياتك الحكيمة 
الرجاء الأن مدنا ببعظ النصائح حول وظعيتنا فاليورو/دولار والبوند/فرنك 
وجزاك الله خيراً*

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ربنا يوفقنا يارب جميعا فى صفقاتنا ان شاء الله وحبيبنا اليورو دولار  :Regular Smile:

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 126.70   المتوقع والله اعلم صعود لاهداف تصل به للـ 128.50 بإذن الله   ومن بعد الهدف لكل حادث حديث   وممكن ارجوع للتوصية عليه به شرح لنقاط الصعود  ساضع لكم افضل مناطق الشراء   وانتم راقبه واختارو الانسب منهم  شراء من 126.20   والستوب 125.50 او 125.70 اختارو مايناسبكم  ومجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول   شراء من 124.70 والستوب 124 او 124.50 اختارو مايناسبكم  المهم مجرد يصعدى تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول   الان في حال الشراء من المنطقة الاولى كما ذكرت للـ 128.50 بإذن الله والباقي كما بالتوصية في حال شراء من المنطقة الثانية هدفنا الاول بإذن الله 126.50 ومن بعد الهدف كما هو مكتوب بالتوصية مواصلة الصعود واختراق الهاي بإذن الله للـ 128.50  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   وتوصية الدولار فرنك لاتنسوها المتوقع بيصعد لمنطقة البيع والله اعلم اهتمو بها   موفقين بإذن الله   ماقصرت معكم هذه لمن هو غير متفهم شرح التوصيات السابقة اعتقد كذا واضح انا بالسابق ارغب بان نكون معه صعود ونزول بجميع الاتجاهات وهذه التوصية بتجاه واحد بناء على طلب بعض منكم

 للرفع والتذكير توصية اليورو ين   وفيها الخير الكثير ان شاء الله  يا جماعة خدو بالكم عشان قرب من مستويات الشراء المطلوبة   :015:   :015:   :015:   يا مسهل الاحوال يارب

----------


## رشدي

اسعد الله صباحكم بالخير جميعا  موفقين ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير للجميع

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> السلام عليكم 
> صباح الخير للجميع

 عليكم السلام  صباح الانوار والاهداف يا غالى :Good:  انا هروح انام ساعتين كدة ان شاء الله :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> *يا أخ الجميل الله يخليك على مجهوداتك وتوصياتك*  *بس أظن انك نسيتنا إنا دخلنا معك في هذه التوصية*  *ونحن الأن مشتتين مش عارفين نعمل إيه*  *عززت بعقد اخر شراء من نقطة للـ 1.3590*  *وهدفنا حسب ما قلت 1.3750*  *والبوند مقابل الفرنك متبعين نصائحك منتظرين ينزل وهدف ال-500 نقطة على الأقل انشاء الله*   *الرجاء تحديد العملات التي نعمل عليها لفترة* *ونكون كلنا في نفس المغامرة ومتابعين نفس توصياتك الحكيمة*  *الرجاء الأن مدنا ببعظ النصائح حول وظعيتنا فاليورو/دولار والبوند/فرنك*  *وجزاك الله خيراً*

  
هلا اخي  
بالنسبة للباوند فرنك 
اضعك بالصورة واقف بمنطقة تصحيح ليواصل صعود المفروض كذا ويتحرك جانبي فهو اما يرتد ويصعد وتكونله نهاية الصعود ومنها يبدا نزول
او يواصل نزول كما ذكرت من قبل وذكر لابد من كسر 1.6250 ثم 1.6215 
الان يتحرك عند 1.6260 يصعد كم نقطة ثم ينزل لا رايح فوق ولاتحت 
فانا موصي علية شراء من1.6270 والستوب حركته مرتان اخرها 1.6261 وذكرتكسرهاخذو حقكم منه واقصد بـ 9 نقاط ومراقبة 1.6215 إن شاء الله بكسرها للهاوية والله اعلم 
اليورو اقراء اخر ماكتبت له فهو بإذن الله للصعود ولاتخاف منه لو قلب الموجه سابلغكم عنه وتاخذ حقك منه دبل بإذن الله وتوفيق  
موفق اخي بإذن الله

----------


## mohamed emam

> السلام عليكم 
> صباح الخير للجميع

 صباح الخير و الصحة يابو مروان لك و لكل الاخوة

----------


## aljameel

> عليكم السلام   صباح الانوار والاهداف يا غالى  انا هروح انام ساعتين كدة ان شاء الله

 ماشي ياعم تعال قبل اوربا

----------


## abo-ali

صبحكم الله بكل خير 
كيف حال الشباب 
ايش حالك يا ابو مروان 
ان شاء الله تكون والشباب  بالف خير

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير و الصحة يابو مروان لك و لكل الاخوة

  

> صبحكم الله بكل خير 
> كيف حال الشباب 
> ايش حالك يا ابو مروان 
> ان شاء الله تكون والشباب بالف خير

  
هلا صباح النور والسروو

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5340  لو كسر 1.5325 متوقع له بينزل لديه هدف عند 1.5270 بإذن الله  من الهدف اما يرتد او يواصل نزول كما ذكرت امس ولكن اتوقع والله اعلم لو كسر 1.5190 ما امامه شي هايواصل نزول والله اعلم  الستوب للشراء 1.5324  والستوب للشراء لو نزل 1.5270  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## mohamed emam

أبو مروان مارأيك فى AUD/USD 
و شكرا مقدما ..زادك الله علما و حلما و بارك فى صحتك و مالك

----------


## aljameel

> *يا أخ الجميل الله يخليك على مجهوداتك وتوصياتك*  *بس أظن انك نسيتنا إنا دخلنا معك في هذه التوصية*  *ونحن الأن مشتتين مش عارفين نعمل إيه*  *عززت بعقد اخر شراء من نقطة للـ 1.3590*  *وهدفنا حسب ما قلت 1.3750*  *والبوند مقابل الفرنك متبعين نصائحك منتظرين ينزل وهدف ال-500 نقطة على الأقل انشاء الله*   *الرجاء تحديد العملات التي نعمل عليها لفترة* *ونكون كلنا في نفس المغامرة ومتابعين نفس توصياتك الحكيمة*  *الرجاء الأن مدنا ببعظ النصائح حول وظعيتنا فاليورو/دولار والبوند/فرنك*  *وجزاك الله خيراً*

 اخي حيرتني بالنسبة للنقطة 1.3580 لليورو بحثت عن المشاركة ولم اجدها من كثر المشاركات ليس لها قاموس او معنى النقطة 1.3580 انا الذي تهمني 1.3480 فجائز من كثر الارقام تداخلت علي النقاط الله اعلم المهم اتوقع احد منا غلط انا اتذكر النقطة 1.3480 فان كتبتها 1.3580 فيكون غلط مني بكتابتها    وان كنت انت على غلط لا اعرف   والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  معرفتش انام قبل ما اقوم اطمن على الصفقات  بالنسبة لليورو ين 125.70  واليورو فرنك نزل لسعر شراء كويس على ما اعتقد1.4370

----------


## beshay

ابو مروان 
صباح الخير

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اخر تحديث للكيبل الساعة السابعة صباحا  13\4\2010  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5340  لو كسر 1.5325 متوقع له بينزل لديه هدف عند 1.5270 بإذن الله  من الهدف اما يرتد او يواصل نزول كما ذكرت امس ولكن اتوقع والله اعلم لو كسر 1.5190 ما امامه شي هايواصل نزول والله اعلم  الستوب للشراء 1.5324  والستوب للشراء لو نزل 1.5270   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق  اخر تحديث للكيبل الساعة السابعة صباحا  13\4\2010

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان 
> صباح الخير

 هلا صباح النور والسرور

----------


## wesam101

يعطيك العافية اخي ابو مروان 
ايش اخبار المجنون

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان مارأيك فى AUD/USD 
> و شكرا مقدما ..زادك الله علما و حلما و بارك فى صحتك و مالك

  الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم  اخي اخر ماكتبت له توصية امس بيع وشراء وهو عند 9290 تقريبا  على ما تذكر اتمنى تبحث عنها بالصفحات الخلفيه ولكن اتذكر بهذه الصيغة والله اعلم  على العموم انا ذكرت بيع و وعند 9180\9170 شراء والستوب 9160\9150   او 9110 واختارو مايناسبكم  والهدف بإذن الله 150 نقطة ومنها نقرر نستمر او نغلق  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  معرفتش انام قبل ما اقوم اطمن على الصفقات  بالنسبة لليورو ين 125.70  واليورو فرنك نزل لسعر شراء كويس على ما اعتقد1.4370

  

> يعطيك العافية اخي ابو مروان 
> ايش اخبار المجنون

 لحضات احتاج بعض الوقت حتى اتاكد منهم 100% بإذن الله 
انا ناسيهم من كثر العملات

----------


## mohamed emam

بارك الله فيك ياأخى الفاضل
الأسترالى دولار الان 0.9233 و سأدخل شراء باذن الله عند 0.9180 و بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  هذا اخر تحديث للمجنون الساعة 7.35 صباحا يوم الثلاثاء 13\4  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 142.08  اتمنى الرجوع للتوصية التي كتبتها قبل افتتاح الاسبوع بها شرح كامل مفصل للاستفادة منها للايام القادمة بالنسبة للمجنون  المهم الان والله اعلم بمنطقة منها يحدد مصيره  الستوب للشراء 141.60  فهدف الشراء كما ذكرت سابقا بإذن الله 146.30\146.60 اما تكون نهاية الصعود او مواصلة الصعود لاهداف ابعد والله اعلم  ولكن بما انه كسر 142.30 وهو تحتها الان اتوقع اقرب للنزول   كسر 141.60 متوقع النزول وبكسر اللو 140.94   بإذن الله الهدف الاول 139.20  وله اهداف اخرى احتمال تصل به للـ 130\126  والرجاء الرجوع للتوصية التفصيلة بها الشرح كامل لكيفة مواصلة النزول والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## wesam101

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  هذا اخر تحديث للمجنون الساعة 7.35 صباحا يوم الثلاثاء 13\4  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 142.08  اتمنى الرجوع للتوصية التي كتبتها قبل افتتاح الاسبوع بها شرح كامل مفصل للاستفادة منها للايام القادمة بالنسبة للمجنون  المهم الان والله اعلم بمنطقة منها يحدد مصيره  الستوب للشراء 141.60  فهدف الشراء كما ذكرت سابقا بإذن الله 146.30\146.60 اما تكون نهاية الصعود او مواصلة الصعود لاهداف ابعد والله اعلم  ولكن بما انه كسر 142.30 وهو تحتها الان اتوقع اقرب للنزول   كسر 141.60 متوقع النزول وبكسر اللو 140.94   بإذن الله الهدف الاول 139.20  وله اهداف اخرى احتمال تصل به للـ 130\126  والرجاء الرجوع للتوصية التفصيلة بها الشرح كامل لكيفة مواصلة النزول والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 جزاك الله كل خير 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## beshay

الاخ الفاضل ابو مروان
  حفاظا على صحتك والمساعده فى العلاج اقترح  على سيادتك ان تتباع ثلاث او اربع عملات فقط وهذا يقلل من عدد ساعات الجلوس امام الشاشات التلات التى امامك واعتبره هذا طلب شخصى جدا وارجو من جميع الاخوه تاييد طلبى  وارجو من الاخوه ان يعذرونى لان هذا الرجل الذى لم اقابله احبه كثيرا من كتر ماسمعت عنه واشعر بالامه

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> الاخ الفاضل ابو مروان
> حفاظا على صحتك والمساعده فى العلاج اقترح على سيادتك ان تتباع ثلاث او اربع عملات فقط وهذا يقلل من عدد ساعات الجلوس امام الشاشات التلات التى امامك واعتبره هذا طلب شخصى جدا وارجو من جميع الاخوه تاييد طلبى وارجو من الاخوه ان يعذرونى لان هذا الرجل الذى لم اقابله احبه كثيرا من كتر ماسمعت عنه واشعر بالامه

 اؤيدك جداااااااااااا  وربنا يحميه يارب ويحفظه ويشفيه من كل سوء  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
هذا اخر تحديثلليورو ين الساعة 7.45 صباحا يوم الثلاثاء 13\4  بالنسبة لليورو ين  والله اعلم انا موصي عليه من امس شراء من 126.20   والستوب 125.50  على ما اتذكر وتفعلت التوصية الحمد لله والسعر الحالي 125.71 اعتقد فرصة لمن لم يدخل يراقب ويتوكل على الله  من دخل به لايخاف لو قدر الله وضرب الستوب يبشرو باحسن منه بإذن الله والعوض من الله وحده  ولكن لن يهناء لي بال حتى ارد لهم نقاطهم مدبوله وتربل بإذن الله  والله يكتب لي ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ الفاضل ابو مروان
> حفاظا على صحتك والمساعده فى العلاج اقترح على سيادتك ان تتباع ثلاث او اربع عملات فقط وهذا يقلل من عدد ساعات الجلوس امام الشاشات التلات التى امامك واعتبره هذا طلب شخصى جدا وارجو من جميع الاخوه تاييد طلبى وارجو من الاخوه ان يعذرونى لان هذا الرجل الذى لم اقابله احبه كثيرا من كتر ماسمعت عنه واشعر بالامه

 بارك الله فيك يابيشوووووو  اشكرك من القلب على اهتمامك الله يسعدك ولا يوريك مكروه يارب  اخي بيشو وللاخوة عامه ساتكلم عن نفسي   حب لاخيك ماتحبه لنفسك هذا ما اعمل به فانا ما اعمل به اكتبه ومااكتبه اعمل به  وبصدق التي لا ادخل بها اقول مادخلت بها ومثال لذلك اليورو دولار ذكرت باختراقه 1.3666 بندخل بموجه صاعده على المدى القريب واحتمال المتوسط لم ادخل بعد الاختراق الاخوان مستعجلين بالدخول ويسألوني كثير ذكرت لهم راقبو من يرغب يدخل في حال واصل والمهم فوق كذا ويعزز بالنزول من اقرب نقطة للـ1.3480 بالرغم احد الاخوة شككني بنفسي اني كاتب 1.3580 واحتمال جائز واخر ما ذكرت افضل نقطة هي 1.3520 كا نقطة دخول ووضعت الستوب لها ناسي كم هذه مثال وذكرت لن ادخل الا من كذا   متى ما اجد فرصة اكتبها اول باول لعلى احد يستفيد منها فأن لم اكتبها بصدق كاني باخل بها ولا ارغب احد يدخل بها فيضايقني الشك بنفسي بالرغم يجهدني ذلك انما اتذكر الجر فيخفف على التعب ويفرحني  والا والله امنيتى التركيز على كذا عمله   ولكن ما ادخل به اركز عليه اتابعه اول باول واذكر اي جديد له اذا ما ستجد جديد  المشكله بعض الاخون ياخذ التجديد وينسى ماقبله كتوصية كمثال لتوصية المجنون التي كتبتها الان ذكرت بها ارجعو للاساس   إن شاء الله اني اوصلت الفكرة كما ينبغي  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  وياعم خلي العالم تستفيد الحاصل بعض من الاخوة يعشق نوع معين العملة ولايحب الا التعامل بهم كمثال حبيبنا lionofegypt2020 اليورو ومايتبعه وبس

----------


## mtaham

أسعد الله صباحك يا أبو مروان  ما هو أخر تحديث للباوند فرنك

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> بارك الله فيك يابيشوووووو  اشكرك من القلب على اهتمامك الله يسعدك ولا يوريك مكروه يارب  اخي بيشو وللاخوة عامه ساتكلم عن نفسي   حب لاخيك ماتحبه لنفسك هذا ما اعمل به فانا ما اعمل به اكتبه ومااكتبه اعمل به  وبصدق التي لا ادخل بها اقول مادخلت بها ومثال لذلك اليورو دولار ذكرت باختراقه 1.3666 بندخل بموجه صاعده على المدى القريب واحتمال المتوسط لم ادخل بعد الاختراق الاخوان مستعجلين بالدخول ويسألوني كثير ذكرت لهم راقبو من يرغب يدخل في حال واصل والمهم فوق كذا ويعزز بالنزول من اقرب نقطة للـ1.3480 بالرغم احد الاخوة شككني بنفسي اني كاتب 1.3580 واحتمال جائز واخر ما ذكرت افضل نقطة هي 1.3520 كا نقطة دخول ووضعت الستوب لها ناسي كم هذه مثال وذكرت لن ادخل الا من كذا   متى ما اجد فرصة اكتبها اول باول لعلى احد يستفيد منها فأن لم اكتبها بصدق كاني باخل بها ولا ارغب احد يدخل بها فيضايقني الشك بنفسي بالرغم يجهدني ذلك انما اتذكر الجر فيخفف على التعب ويفرحني  والا والله امنيتى التركيز على كذا عمله   ولكن ما ادخل به اركز عليه اتابعه اول باول واذكر اي جديد له اذا ما ستجد جديد  المشكله بعض الاخون ياخذ التجديد وينسى ماقبله كتوصية كمثال لتوصية المجنون التي كتبتها الان ذكرت بها ارجعو للاساس   إن شاء الله اني اوصلت الفكرة كما ينبغي  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  وياعم خلي العالم تستفيد الحاصل بعض من الاخوة يعشق نوع معين العملة ولايحب الا التعامل بهم كمثال حبيبنا lionofegypt2020  اليورو ومايتبعه وبس

 حبيبنا ابو مروان جزاك الله خيرا   على كل توصية تكتبها للاخوةة  :Good:   انت مثال للرجل الامين الطيب  :Icon26:    ربنا يكتر من امثالك ويحفظك ويرحم والديك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> حبيبنا ابو مروان جزاك الله خيرا  على كل توصية تكتبها للاخوةة   انت مثال للرجل الامين الطيب    ربنا يكتر من امثالك ويحفظك ويرحم والديك

  
جزاك الله خير

----------


## beshay

> بارك الله فيك يابيشوووووو  اشكرك من القلب على اهتمامك الله يسعدك ولا يوريك مكروه يارب  اخي بيشو وللاخوة عامه ساتكلم عن نفسي   حب لاخيك ماتحبه لنفسك هذا ما اعمل به فانا ما اعمل به اكتبه ومااكتبه اعمل به  وبصدق التي لا ادخل بها اقول مادخلت بها ومثال لذلك اليورو دولار ذكرت باختراقه 1.3666 بندخل بموجه صاعده على المدى القريب واحتمال المتوسط لم ادخل بعد الاختراق الاخوان مستعجلين بالدخول ويسألوني كثير ذكرت لهم راقبو من يرغب يدخل في حال واصل والمهم فوق كذا ويعزز بالنزول من اقرب نقطة للـ1.3480 بالرغم احد الاخوة شككني بنفسي اني كاتب 1.3580 واحتمال جائز واخر ما ذكرت افضل نقطة هي 1.3520 كا نقطة دخول ووضعت الستوب لها ناسي كم هذه مثال وذكرت لن ادخل الا من كذا   متى ما اجد فرصة اكتبها اول باول لعلى احد يستفيد منها فأن لم اكتبها بصدق كاني باخل بها ولا ارغب احد يدخل بها فيضايقني الشك بنفسي بالرغم يجهدني ذلك انما اتذكر الجر فيخفف على التعب ويفرحني  والا والله امنيتى التركيز على كذا عمله   ولكن ما ادخل به اركز عليه اتابعه اول باول واذكر اي جديد له اذا ما ستجد جديد  المشكله بعض الاخون ياخذ التجديد وينسى ماقبله كتوصية كمثال لتوصية المجنون التي كتبتها الان ذكرت بها ارجعو للاساس   إن شاء الله اني اوصلت الفكرة كما ينبغي  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  وياعم خلي العالم تستفيد الحاصل بعض من الاخوة يعشق نوع معين العملة ولايحب الا يعامل بهم كمثال حبيبنا lionofegypt2020 اليورو ومايتبعه وبس

 الاخ الفاضل ابو مروان 
 ارجو ان تبحث عن الفرص فى العملات التى سوف تحددها وارجو من جميع الاخوه ان يلتزموا  بها ولايرهقوا الرجل بطلبات واستفسارات موجوده فى صفحات سابقه اما عن محبتك لفعل الخير ومحبتك للاخوه ومساعدتهم   فهذا امر معروف للجميع  
ارجوك ارجوك ارجوك
لاترد  طلبى

----------


## aljameel

> أسعد الله صباحك يا أبو مروان  ما هو أخر تحديث للباوند فرنك

 هلا اخي صباح النور 
ارجع للصفحة السابق كتبت عنه رد على احد الاخوة

----------


## beshay

الاخ ابو مروان 
 اليوم لن امل من الكتابه فى الموضوع الذى بداته وارجو من الجميع تعزيز طلبى ورجائى من الرجل وارجو من جنيع الاخوه الرجوع عدة صفحات سابقه وسوف يجدوا اجابه لكل استفسارتهم

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   مبرووووووووووك اليورو استرالي لمن دخل به والحمد لله وصل لهدفه بتوفيق الله وفضلة  الرجاء من دخل به الرجوع للتوصية عليه بها التفصيل له والتركيز عليه فاحتمال بيواصل او يرتد والله اعلم  ومن يرغب الدخول به الان احتمال يرتد من نقطة ما الرجاء الرجوع للتوصية عليه  راقبو وركزو بإذن الله مئات النقاط  السعر الحالي 1.4702 الان تحت 1.4721 للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع بعد تاكد بانه ما واصل  والافضل الرجوع للتوصية   والله اعلم به خير كثير بإذن الله وتوفيق  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  اخر تحديث لليورو استرالي الساعه 8.27 صباحا الثلاثاء 13\4

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ ابو مروان 
> اليوم لن امل من الكتابه فى الموضوع الذى بداته وارجو من الجميع تعزيز طلبى ورجائى من الرجل وارجو من جنيع الاخوه الرجوع عدة صفحات سابقه وسوف يجدوا اجابه لكل استفسارتهم

 وجودك يسعدني

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اخر التحديثات لليوم للاخوة  :Eh S(7):     

> _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_  _اخر تحديث للكيبل الساعة السابعة صباحا_  _13\4\2010_   _الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5340_  _لو كسر 1.5325 متوقع له بينزل لديه هدف عند 1.5270 بإذن الله_  _من الهدف اما يرتد او يواصل نزول كما ذكرت امس ولكن اتوقع والله اعلم لو كسر 1.5190 ما امامه شي هايواصل نزول والله اعلم_  _الستوب للشراء 1.5324_  _والستوب للشراء لو نزل 1.5270_   _والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا_

     

> الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم   اخي اخر ماكتبت له توصية امس بيع وشراء  وهو عند 9290 تقريبا على ما تذكر  اتمنى تبحث عنها بالصفحات الخلفيه  ولكن اتذكر بهذه الصيغة والله اعلم   على العموم انا ذكرت بيع و وعند 9180\9170 شراء  والستوب 9160\9150 او 9110 واختارو مايناسبكم   والهدف بإذن الله 150 نقطة ومنها نقرر نستمر او نغلق  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

     

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   هذا اخر تحديث للمجنون  الساعة 7.35 صباحا يوم الثلاثاء 13\4   المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 142.08  اتمنى الرجوع للتوصية التي كتبتها قبل افتتاح الاسبوع بها شرح كامل مفصل للاستفادة منها للايام القادمة بالنسبة للمجنون  المهم الان والله اعلم بمنطقة منها يحدد مصيره  الستوب للشراء 141.60  فهدف الشراء كما ذكرت سابقا بإذن الله 146.30\146.60 اما تكون نهاية الصعود او مواصلة الصعود لاهداف ابعد والله اعلم  ولكن بما انه كسر 142.30 وهو تحتها الان اتوقع اقرب للنزول   كسر 141.60 متوقع النزول وبكسر اللو 140.94   بإذن الله الهدف الاول 139.20  وله اهداف اخرى احتمال تصل به للـ 130\126  والرجاء الرجوع للتوصية التفصيلة بها الشرح كامل لكيفة مواصلة النزول والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

     

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم     هذا اخر تحديث لليورو ين  الساعة 7.45 صباحا يوم الثلاثاء 13\4  بالنسبة لليورو ين   والله اعلم انا موصي عليه من امس شراء من 126.20  والستوب 125.50  على ما اتذكر وتفعلت التوصية الحمد لله  والسعر الحالي 125.71   اعتقد فرصة لمن لم يدخل يراقب ويتوكل على الله  من دخل به لايخاف لو قدر الله   وضرب الستوب يبشرو باحسن منه بإذن الله  والعوض من الله وحده  ولكن لن يهناء لي بال حتى ارد لهم نقاطهم مدبوله  وتدبل بإذن الله   والله يكتب لي ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

    

> اخر تحديث لليورو استرالي    الساعه 8.27 صباحا الثلاثاء 13\4   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   مبرووووووووووك اليورو استرالي   لمن دخل به والحمد لله وصل لهدفه بتوفيق الله وفضلة  الرجاء من دخل به الرجوع للتوصية عليه بها التفصيل له والتركيز عليه فاحتمال بيواصل او يرتد والله اعلم  ومن يرغب الدخول به الان احتمال يرتد من نقطة ما الرجاء الرجوع للتوصية عليه  راقبو وركزو بإذن الله مئات النقاط  السعر الحالي 1.4702 الان تحت 1.4721 للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع بعد تاكد بانه ما واصل  والافضل الرجوع للتوصية   والله اعلم به خير كثير بإذن الله وتوفيق  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم    اخي اخر ماكتبت له توصية امس بيع وشراء وهو عند 9290 تقريبا على ما تذكر اتمنى تبحث عنها بالصفحات الخلفيه ولكن اتذكر بهذه الصيغة والله اعلم  على العموم انا ذكرت بيع و وعند 9180\9170 شراء والستوب 9160\9150 او 9110 واختارو مايناسبكم  والهدف بإذن الله 150 نقطة ومنها نقرر نستمر او نغلق   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

      

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    هذا اخر تحديث للمجنون الساعة 7.35 صباحا يوم الثلاثاء 13\4    المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 142.08    اتمنى الرجوع للتوصية التي كتبتها قبل افتتاح الاسبوع بها شرح كامل مفصل للاستفادة منها للايام القادمة بالنسبة للمجنون    المهم الان والله اعلم بمنطقة منها يحدد مصيره    الستوب للشراء 141.60    فهدف الشراء كما ذكرت سابقا بإذن الله 146.30\146.60 اما تكون نهاية الصعود او مواصلة الصعود لاهداف ابعد والله اعلم    ولكن بما انه كسر 142.30 وهو تحتها الان اتوقع اقرب للنزول     كسر 141.60 متوقع النزول وبكسر اللو 140.94     بإذن الله الهدف الاول 139.20    وله اهداف اخرى احتمال تصل به للـ 130\126    والرجاء الرجوع للتوصية التفصيلة بها الشرح كامل لكيفة مواصلة النزول والله اعلم    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

      

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    هذا اخر تحديثلليورو ين الساعة 7.45 صباحا يوم الثلاثاء 13\4    بالنسبة لليورو ين والله اعلم انا موصي عليه من امس شراء من 126.20    والستوب 125.50    على ما اتذكر وتفعلت التوصية الحمد لله والسعر الحالي 125.71 اعتقد فرصة لمن لم يدخل يراقب ويتوكل على الله    من دخل به لايخاف لو قدر الله وضرب الستوب يبشرو باحسن منه بإذن الله والعوض من الله وحده    ولكن لن يهناء لي بال حتى ارد لهم نقاطهم مدبوله وتربل بإذن الله    والله يكتب لي ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

      

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر     مبرووووووووووك اليورو استرالي لمن دخل به والحمد لله وصل لهدفه بتوفيق الله وفضلة    الرجاء من دخل به الرجوع للتوصية عليه بها التفصيل له والتركيز عليه فاحتمال بيواصل او يرتد والله اعلم    ومن يرغب الدخول به الان احتمال يرتد من نقطة ما الرجاء الرجوع للتوصية عليه    راقبو وركزو بإذن الله مئات النقاط    السعر الحالي 1.4702  الان تحت 1.4721 للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع بعد تاكد بانه ما واصل  والافضل الرجوع للتوصية      والله اعلم به خير كثير بإذن الله وتوفيق    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا    اخر تحديث لليورو استرالي الساعه 8.27 صباحا الثلاثاء 13\4

      

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5340 اخر تحديث للكيبل الساعة السابعة صباحا  13\4\2010  لو كسر 1.5325 متوقع له بينزل لديه هدف عند 1.5270 بإذن الله  من الهدف اما يرتد او يواصل نزول كما ذكرت امس ولكن اتوقع والله اعلم لو كسر 1.5190 ما امامه شي هايواصل نزول والله اعلم  الستوب للشراء 1.5324  والستوب للشراء لو نزل 1.5270   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   للمشاااااااهدة والله الموفق  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الدخول بالكيبل والمجنون واليورو ين توفقنا بهم بتوفيق الله وفضلة بستوب صغير  الحمد لله واليورو استرالي الدخول له خصوصية خاصة ولكن الرجاء الرجوع للتوصية لان بها نقاط مهمه والله اعلم وسنتابعه اولا باول والله يكتبلنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  بالنسبة لتوصية اليورو دولار والله اعلم الصعود فوق 1.3620 واختراق 1.3662 والله اعلم بيواصل صعود   بالنسبة لتوصية الدولار فرنك  في حال صعد وتفعل البيع يتم تغير الستوب بدل 1.0730 الستوب الجديد 1.0717  اخر تحديث الساعة8.48  13\4\2010

----------


## mohamed emam

> الاخ ابو مروان 
>  اليوم لن امل من الكتابه فى الموضوع الذى بداته وارجو من الجميع تعزيز طلبى ورجائى من الرجل وارجو من جنيع الاخوه الرجوع عدة صفحات سابقه وسوف يجدوا اجابه لكل استفسارتهم

 أؤيدك و بشدة....  و أرجو من الله أن يحفظك يابو مروان ويجزيك بكل خير و يديم عليك الصحة

----------


## aljameel

> أؤيدك و بشدة.... و أرجو من الله أن يحفظك يابو مروان ويجزيك بكل خير و يديم عليك الصحة

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## رشدي

استاذنا العزيز تحديث للكيبل  
اعطنا المفاتيح الذهبية

----------


## tetosun

عذرا أخي جميل يعني الـ EUR/AUD الآن عند 4690  هل الآن بيع أم نصبر للوصل لنقطة معينة آمل الرد

----------


## heidar elselehdar

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
صباح الفل و الياسمين و الورد
ابو مروان نظرة على اليورو دولار ايه اخر اخباره و اذا فيه فرص عليه اليوم 
بقى لى عدة ايام لم اشتغل فاذا لا توجد فرص على هذا الزوج  ماذا تقترح على
بس خد بالك لو دخلت على اي زوج غير اليورو دولار سوف ادخل على مسؤليتك الشخصية

----------


## aljameel

> استاذنا العزيز تحديث للكيبل  
> اعطنا المفاتيح الذهبية

   هلا بالغالي   غالي والطلب رخيص بس المفاتيح  ساعطيك الان المفاتيح القريبه وماتبقاء منها بالتجديد له بإذن الله   وللجميع اخر تحديث للكيبل الساعه 9.25 صباحا الثلاثاء 13\4 الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5379   امامه الان 1.5400 بالصعود فوقها يطمئن بمواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  واختراق 1.5462 متوقع بيخترق الهاي امس ومواصلة الصعود بإذن الله لهدف 1.5555 رقم مميز والله مرات بتظهر ارقام مميزه بتحير   من الهدف متوقع نزول للتصحيح اما للـ 1.5480 + - تقريبا او 1.5400 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد ليواصل نزول في حال لم يرتد اتوقع بيواصل نزول ولكل حادث حديث انما في حال ارتد من احد النقاط الدخول شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد    والاهداف بإذن الله ساحددها بعد التاكد من الارتداد ولكل حادث حديث  في حال واصل بعد الهدف 1.5555 واخترق 1.5595 فالمجال مفتوح له بالصعود طبعا قبل دخول سوق امريكا هذا الكلام اذا دخلنا سوق امريكا ولم يخترق 1.5595 لكل حادث حديث وسنحدد اتجاهه واهدافه بإذن الله   ارجو التركيز على النقاط والاحتفاظ بها لديكم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## tetosun

أخي الجميل آمل الرد بخصوص اليورو أسترالي  بيع الآن 4684 أم لا؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> عذرا أخي جميل يعني الـ EUR/AUD الآن عند 4690  هل الآن بيع أم نصبر للوصل لنقطة معينة آمل الرد

 بالنسبة لليورو استرالي والله اعلم اخي ارجو بالاول قبل الدخول به الرجوع للتوصية عليه الاساسية لان بها التفصيل وخارطة الطريق بإذن الله كنقاط مستقبليه  انا موصي عليه شراء ومن الهدف متوقع يرتد والحمد لله وصل الهدف وارتد منه ولكن بالتوصية فيها الشروط لمعرفة هل بيواصل نزول واضع نقاط لا اتذكرها الان وفي حال صعد له شروط اخر اما بالارتداد او بيواصل  انا انصحك ليه لانه والله اعلم به مئات النقاط اذا رغبت تستفيد منه واذا رغبته بالوضع الحالي انا ذكرت قبل ساعة تقريبا مالم يخترق 1.4717 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب   والله الموفق

----------


## ابو نوران

اسعد الله صباحكم بكل خير بسم الله وعلى بركة الله الله يعيننا ويشفي لسقيمنا الى الامام ابو مروان وعلى راحتك لاتجهد ىنفسك عليك بالاسترخاء كل نصف ساعه الدنيا لاحقين عليها والمقسوم يحصل لاتدهر بالحيل ههههههههههههههههههههههههه حاول ان تضبط البريك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> صباح الفل و الياسمين و الورد
> ابو مروان نظرة على اليورو دولار ايه اخر اخباره و اذا فيه فرص عليه اليوم 
> بقى لى عدة ايام لم اشتغل فاذا لا توجد فرص على هذا الزوج ماذا تقترح على
> بس خد بالك لو دخلت على اي زوج غير اليورو دولار سوف ادخل على مسؤليتك الشخصية

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
هلا صباح النور والسرور  
بالنسبة لليور لاجديد عن توصية الامس الجديد بالمشاركة رقم 20260  
الفرصة المتوفرة الان والله اعلم اليورو استرالي مع الرجوع للتوصية الاساسية له بها التفاصيل
واذا ماتوفرت فرصة بإذن الله ساضعها اول باول
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اسعد الله صباحكم بكل خير بسم الله وعلى بركة الله الله يعيننا ويشفي لسقيمنا الى الامام ابو مروان وعلى راحتك لاتجهد ىنفسك عليك بالاسترخاء كل نصف ساعه الدنيا لاحقين عليها والمقسوم يحصل لاتدهر بالحيل ههههههههههههههههههههههههه حاول ان تضبط البريك

 وصباحك اخي ابونوران  
جزاك الله خير

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> للمشاااااااهدة والله الموفق  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الدخول بالكيبل والمجنون واليورو ين توفقنا بهم بتوفيق الله وفضلة بستوب صغير  الحمد لله واليورو استرالي الدخول له خصوصية خاصة ولكن الرجاء الرجوع للتوصية لان بها نقاط مهمه والله اعلم وسنتابعه اولا باول والله يكتبلنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  بالنسبة لتوصية اليورو دولار والله اعلم الصعود فوق 1.3620 واختراق 1.3662 والله اعلم بيواصل صعود   بالنسبة لتوصية الدولار فرنك في حال صعد وتفعل البيع يتم تغير الستوب بدل 1.0730 الستوب الجديد 1.0717  اخر تحديث الساعة8.48   13\4\2010

  مش فاهم يا ابو مروان ماذا تقصد بانسبة لليورو دولار 
يعنى ندخل شراء من 3620  و لا ننتظر اختراق 3662  ثم ندخل شراء
و اين نضع الاستوب

----------


## aljameel

> مش فاهم يا ابو مروان ماذا تقصد بانسبة لليورو دولار 
> يعنى ندخل شراء من 3620 و لا ننتظر اختراق 3662 ثم ندخل شراء
> و اين نضع الاستوب

 اخي انا موصي عليه من امس بعد بعد افتتاح السوق وفيه اخوان دخلو شراء من نقاط مختلفة
وذكرت في حال نزل نعزز وذكرت امس التعزيز من 1.3520 ووضعت لها استوب 
وبامكانك الرجوع لها
ما اقتبسته هو لتطمئين الداخلين وبانه في حال اخترق 1.3662 فانه بإذن الله مواصل صعود والله اعلم وبننسى التعزيز من 520 اوكي
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

من لم يدخل بالمجنون بالاول  الان  والله اعلم فرصة من السعر الحالي 142.57  يضع الستوب 142.37  اما من دخل به من الاول لا يخصهم ذلك  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 126.85  التحديث الاخير له الساعة 10.35 الثلاثاء 13\4 صباحا  اهل اليور ين بالاول تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول 126.20 ومبرووك لكم والحمد لله   الان والله اعلم بالصعود فوق 127 ثم اختراق 127.27 بإذن الله لاهدافه   وحتى اللحظة والله اعلم الصعود سيد الموقف   الهدف الرئيس بالتوصية علية قبل افتتاح السوق 130 بإذن الله والمجال مفتوح له بعد الهدف بإذن الله للــ 133\134 ولكل حادث حديث  انا بذكر لكم بشكل عام من يرغب البقاء به او جني ربحه من النقطة التي يرغب بها او من اهدافه القريبه الخيار لكم  بإذن الله هدفنا كمابالتوصية عليه امس 127.70 و 128.50 على ما اتذكر وذكرت عند الاهداف  نقرر الاستمرار به او نجني ربحنا   الان يهمنا التالي اختراق اهاي ليوم امس ثم 128.18 بإذن الله المجال مفتوح له لهدفه 128.50 وللـ للهدف الرئيسي 130 بإذن الله   واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ به بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## ehabsam

> من لم يدخل بالمجنون بالاول الان والله اعلم فرصة من السعر الحالي 142.57  يضع الستوب 142.37  اما من دخل به من الاول لا يخصهم ذلك   والله الموفق

  :015:

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5376   الساعة 11.11  خبر عاجل  اتوقع والله اعلم بيواصل نزول للـ 1.52000 تقريبا كمعطيات امامي حتى اللحظة   دخولنا شراء من1.5340 والستوب 1.5324   لو قدر الله وضرب الستوب نعوضها بإذن الله باحسن منها  المهم تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول للاحتياط   سوف ارفق مشاركة له بعد لحضات كتوصية اخرى شراء من 1.5200 تقريبا  ومن لديه هدك ممكن العب معه نزول وصعود طبعا بعد كسر الستوب   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

خبر عااااااااااااجل  بالنسبة للشراء لليورو من 1.3520 يفضل الانتظار حتى اتاكد منه وسابلغ عنه   ومن دخل به وقرب من السعر الحالي او من داخل به بمنطقة ربح او على نفس السعر اغلاق مؤاقت   حتى اتاكد منه   او وضع الستوب اللو الحالي   السعر الحالي 1.3591  والله الموفق

----------


## J e m y

صباح الخير اتمنى من الله العلى القدير ان تكون بخير صحة الآن 
وان يبارك الله لك فى عافيتك   
ما رأيك

----------


## tetosun

خليك معانا شوية الله يسترها معاك نعوض خسارة أمس آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5362   الساعة 11.27 الثلاثاء 13\4  طبعا قبل هذه المشاركة طلبت رفع الستوب للشراء الاول لنقطة الدخول 1.5340  في حال لقدر الله ضرب الستوب 1.5324 متوقع والله اعلم النزول  من يرغب به بيع بعد كسر 1.5324  يضع الستوب المناسب المهم صغير   ويراقبه بالنزول عند منطقة الشراء الذي اتوقعها جيدة   توصيتي الاساس بهذا المشاركة شراءءءء  الشراء من الــ  1.5225   الستوب 1.5160 او 1.5190 اختا رالمناسب لحسابك او المهم الشراء يفضل بالمراقبه لمن هو متواجد امام الجهاز من اقرب نقطة للستوب  يفضل  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5381  البيع او اغلاق الشراء للكيبل والله اعلم اذا ما اخترق 1.5460هي الستوب او 1.5405 اذا ما اخترقها الستوب    اختراق 1.5462 إن شاء بيواصل صعود ولكل حادث حديث   لا للاااااااااااستعجال راقبو وتوكلو على الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين تقديم الستوووووووب للـ 126.40 المجنون تقديم الستوووووووووب للــ 142.95  متوقع والله اعلم بكسرها احتمال ينزل وسنحدد في حال كسرها نقطة اخرى جيدة شراء  بإذن الله نتوفق بها  وإن شاء الله مايكسر و  والحمد لله رابحين بهم اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  البيع يخصكم في حال كسرو الستوب الجديد بدون مغامرة بستوب صغير بشرط كسر الستوب الجديد وليست دعوة بالبيع بالوقت الحالي انما في حال ضربت الستوبات لاقدر الله   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل مجرد يخترق النقطة 1.5461 تقديم الستوب للـ 1.5400  مالم يخترقها والله اعلم اقرب للنزووول   ولا للاستعجااااال الحمد لله نحن بمنطقة ربح انما للاحتياط اكتب الحالي والسابق وليس للتخويف  انما بوادر معطييات بتقول احتمال ينزل اوكي  والحمد لله صعد الان للـ 1.5408  إن شاء الله يواصل ويغلي المعطيات الاحتماليه  مالم تخترق 1.5461 فهي الستوب للبيع   فنغلق الشراء وندخل بيع   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## ahmedfeki

*أنا خايف مل يورو/دولار 
تحركاته لا يمكن أن توحي لا بصعود و لا بنزول  
وانا الأن في موقف حرج وخاسر 100 نقطة 
مش عارف انتظر صعوده 
ولا أبيع بالخسارة *

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير اتمنى من الله العلى القدير ان تكون بخير صحة الآن 
> وان يبارك الله لك فى عافيتك   
> ما رأيك

 بارك الله فيك على المشاركة القيمة والفاعلة  ياعم انت خطيرررر   بصدق انك طمئنتني بالمشاركة القيمة تدعم توجهي بالنزول  كنت خائف  اني اتخذت قرار خطى بعد توصيات الشراء عليهم  التي وضعتها  اليوم ومن قبل   الحمد لله على كل حال   لاتحرمنا المشاركة القيمة والفاعلة ولوو انها من؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## wael_Hegazy

ليورو ين ضرب الستوب.......... 
ما العمل الان................يمكن ان نبيع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## wael_Hegazy

تم الارتداد بقوة من خط الترند كما بالشارت........و الساعة قفلت تحت خط المقاومة 126.86  
هل توافقني انه في نزول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> *أنا خايف مل يورو/دولار*  *تحركاته لا يمكن أن توحي لا بصعود و لا بنزول*  *وانا الأن في موقف حرج وخاسر 100 نقطة*  *مش عارف انتظر صعوده*  *ولا أبيع بالخسارة*

 الله يبعد عنك وعنا الخسارة يارب  والله مقدر خوفك اخي وقلبي معك  ومع الجميع   بالرغم مالي ذنب بذلك انا ذكرت في حال اخترق 1.3666 بندخل بموجه صاعده   وذكرت بعد الاختراق  بعد مانزل وهو عند 1.3560 تقريبا مالم يكسر 1.4630 فهو للصعود بإذن الله  فانت راقبو اخاف بينزل يغطي القاب المهم 1.3630 هي الستوب للشراء والخيار لكم  والحمد لله صعد قريب من 1.3700  وذكرت بعد كسر 1.3630  من بعدها لاخوف وإن شاء الله للصعود ولو وضعتم الستوب 100 لو قدر الله وضرب الستوب ابشرو بالعوض والعوض من الله بدبل  الستوب وتربل  كتبته حتى لايلومني احد منكم  انا لم اتخلى عنكم ومسئول عن كل كلمة ذكرتها   فملا الخوف اخي العزيز هذا اذا انت داخل من توصيتي من غيري ابشر اخدمك بعيوني انت وغيرك  الصبر جميل   اخي العزيز وللجميع اعملو بالتالي    بالنسبة لليورو دولار والله اعلم    مراقبة التالي  اللو الحالي 1.3564 بالنزول تحتها احتمال يكسر النقطة الاخرى احتمال لا  والنقطة الاهم هي 1.3534 بكسرها والله اعلم للنزول لكم لا اعرف حتى اللحظة  ها انا جالس بحلل به   اذا لديك هدك فاعمل هدك بعد كسر 1.3534 وسابلغك اين تفك الهدك المهم ذكرني   الان لو صعد واخترق 1.3662 إن شاء الله مواصل صعود   من لايوجد لديه هدك بيقول المثل  الخسارة باخسارة مربح  وإن شاء معوضة بتوفيق الله والعوض من الله  وابشرو بغيرها إن شاء الله أحسن منها بإذن الله وتوفيقه   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## solo90515

اخي الجميل انا ما زلت في صفقة الباوند فرنك ومشتري من 6250 وستوبي 6212 ما رايك اخي الكريم هل هو صاعد ام انه سيهبط علما انه ضرب الاستوب الذي وضعته انت في توصيتك له
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## aljameel

> ليورو ين ضرب الستوب.......... 
> ما العمل الان................يمكن ان نبيع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

  
 الحمد لله لم يخسر احد  منه عند ضرب الستوب  ابلغت بتقديم الستوب قبل ضربه بوقت كافي  
الان والله اعلم كلما صعد قريب من الـ 127 او 127.25 بيع واحدهم الستوب
بالرغم نبهت عليه بالبيع  
ومجرد نتاكد كم هدف النزول سابلغ عنه بإذن الله 
ولكن نالم يكسر 125.50 فاحتمال الارتداد  ولست متاكد منه 100% 
والله الموفق

----------


## wael_Hegazy

> الحمد لله لم يخسر احد منه عند ضرب الستوب ابلغت بتقديم الستوب قبل ضربه بوقت كافي  
> الان والله اعلم كلما صعد قريب من الـ 127 او 127.25 بيع واحدهم الستوب
> بالرغم نبهت عليه بالبيع  
> ومجرد نتاكد كم هدف النزول سابلغ عنه بإذن الله 
> ولكن نالم يكسر 125.50 فاحتمال الارتداد ولست متاكد منه 100% 
> والله الموفق

 بارك الله فيك و اكثر من امثالك.........

----------


## tetosun

أخي الجميل مارأيك في المجنون الآن صفقة بيع عندي فيها الآن -82 نقطه هل تنصحني بالإستمرا يعني هينزل ولا لأ أرجوك لأي حد شايف رسالتي سرعة الرد طبعا دون خوف من مسئولية  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل انا ما زلت في صفقة الباوند فرنك ومشتري من 6250 وستوبي 6212 ما رايك اخي الكريم هل هو صاعد ام انه سيهبط علما انه ضرب الاستوب الذي وضعته انت في توصيتك له
> وجزاك الله كل خير

 اولا الحمد لله انت بمنطقة ربح   الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6296  وللجميع الرجاء الانتباه لتالي من دخل به او يرغب الدخول به بيع او شراء   الرجاء رفع الستوب للـ 1.6235 او لنقطة دخولك   الان والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.6235 فهو للصعود بإذن الله اختراق 1.6359 بإذن الله بيواصل صعود   اهداف الصعود كما ذكرت بالسابق لانها مهمه اما يرتد لاهداف بعيده او يواصل صعود فالرجاء الرجوع لها   مالم يخترق 1.6359 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع   كسر 1.6233 فهو للنزول ولكل حادث حديث   والله اعلم له اهداف بيطفح منها الحساب بإذن الله   ولكن بشروط كما ذكرتها بالتوصية الاساسيه عليه  فامامك النقططتان والله اعلم هي من تحدد الاتجاه له بالوقت الحالي   1.5359 تحتها نزول فووقها بذن الله بيواصل صعود ودعم له  1.5234 وفوقها صعود تحتها بإذن الله نزول وككسرها يدعم النزول   المحور هو 1.6313 كلما السعر قريب منه او فوقه بيطمئن للصعود تحته والابتعاد عنه دعم للنزول والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## solo90515

:016:  :016:  :016: 
رايك يالجميل

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل مارأيك في المجنون الآن صفقة بيع عندي فيها الآن -82 نقطه هل تنصحني بالإستمرا يعني هينزل ولا لأ أرجوك لأي حد شايف رسالتي سرعة الرد طبعا دون خوف من مسئولية

 مستعجل ليه ان كتبت قبل قليل له مشاركة 
كسر 142.95 للنزول والله اعلم وسابلغ باهداف بس اتاكد منها 
وارجع للتوصية الاساس عليه فيها خير بإذن الله 
والله اعلم متوقع كسر 142.95 
جولسك بالصفقه من عدمه راجع لك ولكن المتوقع بيعدي خسارتك بالنزول وإن شاء بتطلع بربح 
والله الموفق

----------


## solo90515

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم للصلاة ولنا عوددة بإذن الله ولقاء بعد الصلاة 
بوقت قصير للراحه 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اتفضل يا غالى

----------


## aljameel

ساكتب لكم توصية بديلة لليورو ين وساكتب لليورو استرالي وما اره للباقي  
وسأتذنكم من بعدها لساعة او اكثر وإن شاء لنا لقاء من بعده 
المهم ماكتبته بالسابق او ما ساكنبه كما هو لاجديد عليه حتى اللحظة والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## أبو جوان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موفقين يا شباب

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي  126.61  لدينا توصية سابقة وضرب الستوب لها والحمد لله لم نخسر طلعنا بربح 20 نقطة بالتوصية الاولى والثانية من دخل بها 75 نقطة  المهم بعد كسر 126.40 والله اعلم لا ارى الا النزول كمعطيات امامي حتى اللحظة   تحت 127 والاكيد 127.30 فهو للنزول وخاصة بعد كسره للـ 126.40  وهم ستوب للبيع بعد تاكد ومراقبة انما توصيتي بالمشاركة شراء   لو صعد هل خدعني الله اعلم  وكل شي وارد  انما التوصية التالية عليه شراء   الشراء من السعر 124.70  الستوب 124  الهدف القريب بإذن الله 126.40   ومن يرغب بوضع الستوب 124.30\40 او مايناسبه  الخيار له   ومنها نقرر الاستمرار به في حال رأيت له مواصلة بالصعود  يفضل الشراء من اقرب نقطة للستوب اذا متواججدين على الجهاز واذا لم تتواجدو هذه التوصية   لانه لديه هدف عند الـ 124.70 واحتمال 124.40\30 ولست متاكد  كسر 124 ثم اللو سيذهب لاهداف ساكرها فيما بعد  ولكن المعطيات بتقول بانه لن يتجاوز 124 والله اعلم انما اخذ حسبان لها   المهم مراقبته  والله الموفق

----------


## محمد العزب

:015:  :015: 
ألف مبروك لأستاذنا الغالي 
على حصوله على لقب متداول ذهبي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t92865.html   :Eh S(7):

----------


## abo-ali

*aljameel* 
مـتداول ذهـبي 
الف الف مبرووووووووووووك يا الجميل 
تستاهل كل خير

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الف الف الف مبرووووووووووك  :Eh S(7):   على هذا اللقب الذى تستحقه وتستحق اكثر منه  :Ongue:   ياريت رايك على اليورو دولار يا غالى هل من جديد بالنسبة له  :Eh S(7):

----------


## أبو جوان

ما شاء الله 
لقب تستحقه فعلا يا استاذ جميل
وعقبال المتداول الماسي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## رشدي

مبرووووووووووك ابو مروان بالفعل انت متداول ذهبى من يوم عرفناك  واغلى من الذهب  ربي يزيدك علم وحكمة ويحميك ويبارك فيك  اللهم آمين

----------


## soliter

*مبـروك الف مبروووووووك*   :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## jambasha

مبروك اخي الجميل   :Regular Smile:

----------


## بسيم محمد

مبروك يا غالي وقريبا نبارك لك بالشفاء التام إن شاء الله .

----------


## heidar elselehdar

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك على اللقب
تستحقه بجدارة

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 126.44  التحديث الاخير الساعة 2.55 ظهر الثلاثاء 13\4  شراء من 126.20  الستوب 126  لاقدر الله نزل تحت 126 يتم الشراء اما من 126.20 او مراقبته من اقرب نقطة للستوب 125.50   الستوب 125.50  الهدف بإذن الله 128.50  وله هدف اخر بإذن الله 130 سنقرر عليه بعد الوصول للهدف الاول  اكرر أسفي مرة اخرى انما اتعامل مع المعطيات خوفا عليكم من الخسارة عندما رأيت فرصة اخرى انزلتها لكم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم الرزق والتوفيق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> ألف مبروك لأستاذنا الغالي  على حصوله على لقب متداول ذهبي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t92865.html

 الله يبارك فيك اخي العزيز محمد   والشكر الخاص للقائمين على الصرح على هذه الثقة التي اعتز بها   وإن شاء الله اكون عند حسن الضن لدى الجميع

----------


## aljameel

> *aljameel* 
> مـتداول ذهـبي 
> الف الف مبرووووووووووووك يا الجميل 
> تستاهل كل خير

   

> الف الف الف مبرووووووووووك   على هذا اللقب الذى تستحقه وتستحق اكثر منه   ياريت رايك على اليورو دولار يا غالى هل من جديد بالنسبة له

  

> ما شاء الله 
> لقب تستحقه فعلا يا استاذ جميل
> وعقبال المتداول الماسي

  

> مبرووووووووووك ابو مروان بالفعل انت متداول ذهبى من يوم عرفناك  واغلى من الذهب  ربي يزيدك علم وحكمة ويحميك ويبارك فيك  اللهم آمين

   

> *مبـروك الف مبروووووووك*

  

> مبروك اخي الجميل

  

> مبروك يا غالي وقريبا نبارك لك بالشفاء التام إن شاء الله .

 الله يبارك فيكم جميعا وعقبالكم يارب   وإن شاء الله اكون عند حسن الضن   والله يقدرني على خدمتكم جميعا ودعوة بضهر الغيب تسوى عندي مليون لقب

----------


## solo90515

ألف مبروك يالجميل وتستاهل اللقب الماسي بعد
جزاك الله الخير يا بو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك على اللقب
> تستحقه بجدارة

  

> ألف مبروك يالجميل وتستاهل اللقب الماسي بعد
> جزاك الله الخير يا بو مروان

 الله يبارك فيكم جميعا وعقبالكم يارب  
وإن شاء الله اكون عند حسن الضن

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 126.44  التحديث الاخير الساعة 2.55 ظهر الثلاثاء 13\4  شراء من 126.20  الستوب 126  لاقدر الله نزل تحت 126 يتم الشراء اما من 126.20 او مراقبته من اقرب نقطة للستوب 125.50   الستوب 125.50  الهدف بإذن الله 128.50  وله هدف اخر بإذن الله 130 سنقرر عليه بعد الوصول للهدف الاول  اكرر أسفي مرة اخرى انما اتعامل مع المعطيات خوفا عليكم من الخسارة عندما رأيت فرصة اخرى انزلتها لكم    والله يكتب لنا ولكم الرزق والتوفيق جميعا

 للمشااااااااهدة والله الموفق التحديث الاخير لليورو ين  للمراقبة السعر الحالي 126.20 تفعيل الشراء مالم يكسر 126

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3599  التحديث الاخير له الساعه 3.47 مساء الثلاثاء 13\4  لدينا توصية شراء ولكن والله اعلم  للامانه واكون صادق معكم تحت 1.3614 سلبي واقرب للنزول من الصعود  الامل الاخير بعد أملنا بالله وحده هو الستوب 1.3533  فوق 1.3615 ايجابي ويجب  اختراق  1.3662  لا يلغي الصعود انما السلبيه واضحة به ليست دعوة للشراء او البيع انما من معه لازال يهتم بالنقاط التي ذكرتها حتى اللحظة   واذا ما استجد جديد  خلالل الساعات القادمة سابلغ عنه  بوقته بإذن الله متى ما تواجدت ومجرد ارى الايجابيه له سابلغ بها بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## FLEX ZEE

الف مبروك  الذهبي

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3599  التحديث الاخير له الساعه 3.47 مساء الثلاثاء 13\4  لدينا توصية شراء ولكن والله اعلم  للامانه واكون صادق معكم تحت 1.3614 سلبي واقرب للنزول من الصعود  الامل الاخير بعد أملنا بالله وحده هو الستوب 1.3533  فوق 1.3615 ايجابي ويجب اختراق 1.3662  لا يلغي الصعود انما السلبيه واضحة به ليست دعوة للشراء او البيع انما من معه لازال يهتم بالنقاط التي ذكرتها حتى اللحظة   واذا ما استجد جديد خلالل الساعات القادمة سابلغ عنه بوقته بإذن الله متى ما تواجدت ومجرد ارى الايجابيه له سابلغ بها بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 تمام يا غالى انا عملت بيع بصراحة  :Eh S(7):   وحاطط امامى النقاط ال انت حددتها وربنا يكتبلنا فيه الخير يارب  :Hands:

----------


## aljameel

> الف مبروك الذهبي

  
الله يبارك فيك اخي العزيز

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم جميعا  
كيفك استاذي .. ربي يبارك فيك على هذه الجهود المباركة باذن الله  
اعذرني كنت منقطع عن المنتدى لبعض الظروف والف مبروك اللقب والله انك تستاهل اكثر منه انت لقبك لازم يكون منفرد لا يحمله احد سواك وانا ادعيلك وربي يشهد على  
واسمحلي اني اذكر الشباب بفرصة اليورو ين هو حاليا بفرصة شراء بـ 10 للـ 15 نقطة للستوب فقط والله يكتب لنا جميعا التوفيق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار بعد كتابتي له شد حيله وصعد الحمد لله  إن شاء الله يواصل صعوده والله لايخسر احد يارب   فوق 1.3615 يطمئن الان اختراقها إن شاء الله يواصل ويخترق الـ 1.3662 يارب   ويريحنا منه باختراقنا الـ 1.3662 دخلنا بالموجه الصاعدة على المدى القريب   وإن شاء الله يذهب لاهدافها بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3599  التحديث الاخير له الساعه 3.47 مساء الثلاثاء 13\4  لدينا توصية شراء ولكن والله اعلم  للامانه واكون صادق معكم تحت 1.3614 سلبي واقرب للنزول من الصعود  الامل الاخير بعد أملنا بالله وحده هو الستوب 1.3533  فوق 1.3615 ايجابي ويجب اختراق 1.3662  لا يلغي الصعود انما السلبيه واضحة به ليست دعوة للشراء او البيع انما من معه لازال يهتم بالنقاط التي ذكرتها حتى اللحظة   واذا ما استجد جديد خلالل الساعات القادمة سابلغ عنه بوقته بإذن الله متى ما تواجدت ومجرد ارى الايجابيه له سابلغ بها بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 الرجاء رفع الستوب لليورو دولار للـ 1.3552 بدل الـ 1.3533  او وضع الستوب المناسب لكم المهم فوق 1.3552  التحديث الاخير له الساعه 4.11مساء الثلاثاء 13\4  والله الموفق

----------


## janoubi

مبروك اللقب يا طيب
كيف شايف النفط استاذي اذا بتسمح 
مع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## فارس نواف

الف  مبروك  الف الف الف الف مبروك   اللقب تستاهل الذهب كله مو بس اللقب
والله من كل قلبي اباركلك ( معلمي)

----------


## aljameel

> مبروك اللقب يا طيب
> كيف شايف النفط استاذي اذا بتسمح 
> مع الشكر والتقدير

 الله يبارك فيك اخي 
ارجو أن تعذرني لوجود شبه بحرمته ارجو تتقبل عذري    

> الف مبروك الف الف الف الف مبروك اللقب تستاهل الذهب كله مو بس اللقب
> والله من كل قلبي اباركلك ( معلمي)

 الله يبارك فيك اخي فارس عقبالك والجميع

----------


## رشدي

> الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5381  البيع او اغلاق الشراء للكيبل والله اعلم اذا ما اخترق 1.5460هي الستوب او 1.5405 اذا ما اخترقها الستوب    اختراق 1.5462 إن شاء بيواصل صعود ولكل حادث حديث   لا للاااااااااااستعجال راقبو وتوكلو على الله   والله الموفق

   
تم البيع من 5430  :Big Grin:   
شكلها نقطة الأرتدا بالمللى لم يعكس على ولا نصف نقطة حتى الأسبريد ما رأيته  :012:   
ومعنا 25 نقطة ارباح الى الآن وربنا يعمل اللى فيه الخير

----------


## janoubi

حياك الله
ما بقى بدنا ذهب 
بدنا حلال من دون شبهة باذن الله
جعل كل رزقك حلالا

----------


## aljameel

> تم البيع من 5430   
> شكلها نقطة الأرتدا بالمللى لم يعكس على ولا نصف نقطة حتى الأسبريد ما رأيته   
> ومعنا 25 نقطة ارباح الى الآن وربنا يعمل اللى فيه الخير

 مبرووك لك ماشاء الله عليك قناص من الدرجه الاولى روووووووح ياعم ماينخاف عليك  تستاهل كل خير ياغالي  راقب التالي بالنسبة للكيبل والله اعلم والكلام للجميع   طبعا لدينا  توصية شراء من 1.5225شراء انا واضع توصية اليوم بعد التنوية عليه   نقطة الاختراق التي يجب يخترقها الان اذا بيصعد هي 1.5470 بدل 1.5459   الان تحت 1.5400 والله اعلم اقرب للنزول كسر 1.5337 بإذن الله بيواصل نزول   فاما تضع الستوب نقطة دخولك او 1.5410 او مايناسبك والخيار لكم وعندما ومع النزول تقديم الستوب بس يكسر 1.5337 بإذن الله نطمئن منه والله اعلم  الله اعلم لو صعد فوق الهاي الحالي ثم اخترق 1.5470 تكون منفتاح صعود له والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الله اكبر مبرووووووووووووك الارباح  :AA:   حتى الان اليورو هنسلخه يعنى هنسلخه  :Drive1:   تم اصطياد اليورو دولار وهو راجع من فوق عند 3616  :AA:   الله عليك يا حبيب والديك يا ابو مروان يا غالى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## رشدي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5376   الساعة 11.11  خبر عاجل  اتوقع والله اعلم بيواصل نزول للـ 1.52000 تقريبا كمعطيات امامي حتى اللحظة   دخولنا شراء من1.5340 والستوب 1.5324   لو قدر الله وضرب الستوب نعوضها بإذن الله باحسن منها  المهم تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول للاحتياط   سوف ارفق مشاركة له بعد لحضات كتوصية اخرى شراء من 1.5200 تقريبا  ومن لديه هدك ممكن العب معه نزول وصعود طبعا بعد كسر الستوب    والله الموفق

   

> مبرووك لك ماشاء الله عليك قناص من الدرجه الاولى روووووووح ياعم ماينخاف عليك  تستاهل كل خير ياغالي  راقب التالي بالنسبة للكيبل والله اعلم والكلام للجميع   طبعا لدينا توصية شراء من 1.5225شراء انا واضع توصية اليوم بعد التنوية عليه   نقطة الاختراق التي يجب يخترقها الان اذا بيصعد هي 1.5470 بدل 1.5459   الان تحت 1.5400 والله اعلم اقرب للنزول كسر 1.5337 بإذن الله بيواصل نزول   فاما تضع الستوب نقطة دخولك او 1.5410 او مايناسبك والخيار لكم وعندما ومع النزول تقديم الستوب بس يكسر 1.5337 بإذن الله نطمئن منه والله اعلم  الله اعلم لو صعد فوق الهاي الحالي ثم اخترق 1.5470 تكون منفتاح صعود له والله اعلم   والله الموفق

     صدقنى ربحنا اليوم بوجودك وبمشيئة الله  اخذناه على المنشار طالع نازل   عملة غريبة الشكل منهم لله اللى طلعه فى 12 ساعة بينزله الآن فى دقائق  :Yikes3:    :Ongue: وانت ما شاء الله عليك ما قصرت :Ongue:    الوقف على الدخول    ولو يضرب براحته فى عقد معلق شراء فوق 5430   :013: يروح يجيبه لو شاطر :013:    :015:  :015:  :015:    ربنا يبارك فيك ويعافيك     :Eh S(7):     :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5362   الساعة 11.27 الثلاثاء 13\4  طبعا قبل هذه المشاركة طلبت رفع الستوب للشراء الاول لنقطة الدخول 1.5340  في حال لقدر الله ضرب الستوب 1.5324 متوقع والله اعلم النزول  من يرغب به بيع بعد كسر 1.5324 يضع الستوب المناسب المهم صغير   ويراقبه بالنزول عند منطقة الشراء الذي اتوقعها جيدة   توصيتي الاساس بهذا المشاركة شراءءءء  الشراء من الــ 1.5225   الستوب 1.5160 او 1.5190 اختا رالمناسب لحسابك او المهم الشراء يفضل بالمراقبه لمن هو متواجد امام الجهاز من اقرب نقطة للستوب يفضل  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5381  البيع او اغلاق الشراء للكيبل والله اعلم اذا ما اخترق 1.5460هي الستوب او 1.5405 اذا ما اخترقها الستوب    اختراق 1.5462 إن شاء بيواصل صعود ولكل حادث حديث   لا للاااااااااااستعجال راقبو وتوكلو على الله   والله الموفق

 للمشااهدة والله الموفق  التحديث للكيبل  الساعة 5.30 السعر الحالي 1.5366  التوصية للكيبل والتنويه عليه مرة اخرى وضعتهم  الساعه 11.30   عندما رأيت الوضع اقرب للنزول الان والله اعلم بكسر 1.5337 للنزول والله اعلم  التوصية بالشراء لازالت قائمة حتى اللحظة بإذن الله  الان في حال نزل لمنطقة الشراء مراقبته يفضل لو نزل من اقرب نقطة للستوب الموجود بالتوصية  وهذا استوب اخر لمن حسابه لايتحمل 1.5204   التوصية والتحديث المرفق قائم حتى واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله  ومن داخل بيع به  يراقب ماذكرته بتوصية الشراء   متى ماتوفرت شروط الشراء يغلق ويدخل شراء  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3563  التحديث الاخير لليورو دولار الساعة 5.44 مساء الثلاثاء 13\4  التوصية السابقة بما انها ضربت الستوب الجديد 1.3552 هذا بدل لها والله يرزقنا ويعوضنا بإحسن منها انا امس وضعت توصية عليه واليوم فضلت الانتظار حتى ابلغكم وهذا بديله لها  إن شاء الله نتوفق بها  المهم ساضع اكثر من منطقة شراء واكثر من ستوب وعليكم المراقبة والاختيار بينهم مايناسبكم و حسابتكم   الشراء من 1.3535   الشراء من 1.3485   الشراء من اقرب نقطة يصل لها قريبه من الستوب  الستوب 1.3470 او 1.3420   او الستوب الذي يناسب حسابك المهم فوق 1.3420  الهدف الاول بإذن الله 13650 \1.3690  ومجرد وصوله للهدف سابلغ عن اهداف اخرى بإذن الله متى ماتولدت لديه  او اذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه اولا باول  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3563  التحديث الاخير لليورو دولار الساعة 5.44 مساء الثلاثاء 13\4  التوصية السابقة بما انها ضربت الستوب الجديد 1.3552 هذا بدل لها والله يرزقنا ويعوضنا بإحسن منها انا امس وضعت توصية عليه واليوم فضلت الانتظار حتى ابلغكم وهذا بديله لها  إن شاء الله نتوفق بها  المهم ساضع اكثر من منطقة شراء واكثر من ستوب وعليكم المراقبة والاختيار بينهم مايناسبكم و حسابتكم   الشراء من 1.3535   الشراء من 1.3485   الشراء من اقرب نقطة يصل لها قريبه من الستوب  الستوب 1.3470 او 1.3420   الهدف الاول بإذن الله 13650 \1.3690  ومجرد وصوله للهدف سابلغ عن اهداف اخرى بإذن الله متى ماتولدت لديه  او اذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه اولا باول   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

  اخى ابو مروان 
الحقنى على السريع
انا بايع بعقد كبير اليورو دولار من 13568  و وقف هاى اليوم و هدف 13507
اعطنى رايك احسن اخوك مزنوق و مش عارف اذا اخرج الان ام انتظر الهدف ام اعدل فى الصفقة اقصد اعدل فى الوقف او الهدف ام اخفف من عدد العقود انا داخل بحوالى 2%

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 143.10  الساعة 6.03 مساء الثلاثاء 13\4  للاسف لم يدركني الوقت لوضع توصية للمجنون مره اخرى  بالرغم التوصية التي كنت بضعها شراء من 142.65 والستوب 142.60\50  المهم نزل وطلع ولم يدركني الوقت مشغول بغيره   الان من يرغب به  شراء يراقب التالي   الستوب 142.50 او 142.05  لو نزل من اقرب نقطة لاحد الستوبات شراء   ووضع الستوب الاقرب للشراء   ومن يرغب به شراء  ييراقبه ويختار النقطة التي تناسبه ويدخل شراء   الهدف بإذن الله له 146.30\60   ومن الهدف عند وصوله إن شاء الله سابلغ اما الاستمرار لاهداف اخرى او الاغلاق واذا استجد هدف قبل الهدف الحالي ساذكره لكم وهدف القناعه والخيار لكم  والستوب المناسب له اما الموجود بالتوصية او وضع مايناسبه  ومتى ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه اولا باول بإذن الله  لا للاستعجال الرجاء المراقبة والدخول من منطقة جيدة يفضل او توزيع العقد لعدة اجزاء حتى لو نزل بعد الشراء يتم التعزيز والخيار لكم    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اليورو ين دة بيلعب نزل كسر 126 وبعدها طار ل 126.50  
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الله اكبر مبرووووووووووووك الارباح  :AA:   حتى الان اليورو هنسلخه يعنى هنسلخه  :Drive1:   تم اصطياد اليورو دولار وهو راجع من فوق عند 3616  :AA:    الله عليك يا حبيب والديك يا ابو مروان يا غالى  :Eh S(7):   انا قفلت اليورو دولاااااااااااار هنا وبارك الله فيما رزق  اليورو من كتر السلخ خلاااااااااااص بقا لاسع  :18:

----------


## aljameel

> اخى ابو مروان 
> الحقنى على السريع
> انا بايع بعقد كبير اليورو دولار من 13568 و وقف هاى اليوم و هدف 13507
> اعطنى رايك احسن اخوك مزنوق و مش عارف اذا اخرج الان ام انتظر الهدف ام اعدل فى الصفقة اقصد اعدل فى الوقف او الهدف ام اخفف من عدد العقود انا داخل بحوالى 2%

 اخي لما المغامره الله يهديك
عندما نزل تلحق به من البارح واليوم نوهت الف مرة بانه للنزول وكان مناطق جيدة للبيع  
تختار اللو الله يهديك هو للنزول كما بالتوصية وهاهو نزل بعد نقطة شرائك
اذا رغبت البقاء به انصحك بوضع الستوب نقطة دخولك
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين دة بيلعب نزل كسر 126 وبعدها طار ل 126.50  
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

   

> الله اكبر مبرووووووووووووك الارباح    حتى الان اليورو هنسلخه يعنى هنسلخه   تم اصطياد اليورو دولار وهو راجع من فوق عند 3616    الله عليك يا حبيب والديك يا ابو مروان يا غالى   انا قفلت اليورو دولاااااااااااار هنا وبارك الله فيما رزق   اليورو من كتر السلخ خلاااااااااااص بقا لاسع

 مبرووووك عليك اذا اقتنصت الاثنين واتمنى ذلك
وتستاهل كل خير هم حبايبك اليورو وعائلته

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> اخي لما المغامره الله يهديك
> عندما نزل تلحق به من البارح واليوم نوهت الف مرة بانه للنزول وكان مناطق جيدة للبيع  
> تختار اللو الله يهديك هو للنزول كما بالتوصية وهاهو نزل بعد نقطة شرائك
> اذا رغبت البقاء به انصحك بوضع الستوب نقطة دخولك
> والله الموفق

  عندك كل الحق بس تقول ايه فى الشقاوة
انا دخلت عندما وجدته يكسر الو بتاع اليوم فتوقعت ان يكمل رينج اليوم لاسفل و يغلق جاب بداية الاسبوع مراهنا انه لن يعود لقمة اليوم
ملحوظة انابحثت عن توصية الامس و لم اجدها
انا عارف انى اتعبك معى بس ده من عشمى فيك
اشكرك يا اخى على سرعة الاستجابة

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 126.44  التحديث الاخير الساعة 2.55 ظهر الثلاثاء 13\4  شراء من 126.20  الستوب 126  لاقدر الله نزل تحت 126 يتم الشراء اما من 126.20 او مراقبته من اقرب نقطة للستوب 125.50   الستوب 125.50  الهدف بإذن الله 128.50  وله هدف اخر بإذن الله 130 سنقرر عليه بعد الوصول للهدف الاول  اكرر أسفي مرة اخرى انما اتعامل مع المعطيات خوفا عليكم من الخسارة عندما رأيت فرصة اخرى انزلتها لكم    والله يكتب لنا ولكم الرزق والتوفيق جميعا

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   الحمد لله اليوم جنينا ربحنا عند 126.40 عليه بالتوصية الاولى عندما رأيت احتمال النزول والحمد لله دخولنا كان من منطقتين 126.20 و125.75 واربح 20+75 حسب دخولكم منه منا من ربح 20 نقطة ومنا من ربح 75 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر لم نخسر شي دخلنا مرة اخرى من منطقة اقل من نقطة جني الربح  الان هذه التوصية الحمد لله تفعلت من منطقة الشراء الاول واكيد من اخذ منكم باقل من 126.20  ولازالت قائمة والحمد لله الان بمنطقة الربح بفضل الله وتوفيقه  من دخل به يضع الستوب المناسب له اما 126 او 125.50 والخيار لكم  حتى اللحظة والساعة 6.35 مساء الثلاثاء 13\4 لا عليها غبار وبإذن الله لاهدافها السعر الحالي 125.60 الحمد لله  انما توقع قابل للصواب والخطى وليس مؤاكد انما للاحتياط واخذه بالحسبان في حال حصل وهو بنسبة ضعيفة جدا  مراقبته عند 127 احتمال بيصعد لها ثم ينزل مرة اخرى قريب من سعر الدخول  واذا واصل بعدها نسسى الملاحظة هذه تعبر لاغيه وهو احتمال ضعيف   فمن لايهتم بهذه الامور يضع الستوب 125.50 ويتركه يصعد ينزل حتى وصوله للهدف بإذن الله   واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بوقته بإذن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   الحمد لله اليوم جنينا ربحنا عند 126.40 عليه بالتوصية الاولى عندما رأيت احتمال النزول والحمد لله دخولنا كان من منطقتين 126.20 و125.75 واربح 20+75 حسب دخولكم منه منا من ربح 20 نقطة ومنا من ربح 75 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر لم نخسر شي دخلنا مرة اخرى من منطقة اقل من نقطة جني الربح  الان هذه التوصية الحمد لله تفعلت من منطقة الشراء الاول واكيد من اخذ منكم باقل من 126.20 ولازالت قائمة والحمد لله الان بمنطقة الربح بفضل الله وتوفيقه  من دخل به يضع الستوب المناسب له اما 126 او 125.50 والخيار لكم  حتى اللحظة والساعة 6.35 مساء الثلاثاء 13\4 لا عليها غبار وبإذن الله لاهدافها السعر الحالي 125.60 الحمد لله  انما توقع قابل للصواب والخطى وليس مؤاكد انما للاحتياط واخذه بالحسبان في حال حصل وهو بنسبة ضعيفة جدا مراقبته عند 127 احتمال بيصعد لها ثم ينزل مرة اخرى قريب من سعر الدخول واذا واصل بعدها نسسى الملاحظة هذه تعبر لاغيه وهو احتمال ضعيف   فمن لايهتم بهذه الامور يضع الستوب 125.50 ويتركه يصعد ينزل حتى وصوله للهدف بإذن الله   واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بوقته بإذن الله

 الف الف مبروك على اليورو ين   :AA:    :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  بارك الله لك ولأولادك  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## محمد ابوالعز

استاذنا العزيز / الجميل
الف الف مبروك على العضويه الذهبيه..وللحق انت تستحق اكثر من ذلك بكثير..
فلن نقل انك شرفت باللقب , بل اللقب شرف بك , فمن اليوم زادت قيمته ,
 ومن سيحصل عليه بعد اليوم سيقال لقد اخذ اللقب الذى حصل عليه الجميل.. ادام الله صحتك وعافيتك ..
ويكفى استاذنا انك لم تتعرض للنقد ابدا .. 
غيرك من هو عدد صفحاته اكبر وعدد مشاركاته اكبر ولم يحصل على اللقب ، وهذا يعنى ان اللقب لا يحصل عليه اى احد..
انما من يحصل عليه لابد وان يكون جميل ..
ولا جميل سواك.. جزاك الله عن الجميع خيرا.

----------


## amiro

الف مبروك ابو مروان وانت تستاهل كل خير

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك السعر الحالي 1.6219 والله اعلم  الساعة 7.03مساء الثلاثاء 13\4  الحمد لله نوهت عليه لمن دخل شراء به وهو تقريبا كان سعره عند 1.6320 راقبوه   وذكرت مالم يخترق 1.6362 وهي الستوب للبيع فهو للنزول والحمد لله كما توقعت ونزل   والحمد لله توفقنا به شراء وبيع ومبرووك لمن استفاد منه صعود ونزول   الان امامه نقطة مهمه 1.6191 بكسرها النقطة الاخرى 1.6118 بكسرها للهاوية بإذن الله وساحدد اهدافه فيما بعد مجرد يتاكد النزول  مالم تكسر النقطتان 1.6191 و 1.6118 هي الستوب للشراء   والرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالشراء او اغلاق البيع من دخل به بيع بعد التنويه بالنزول  يجب المراقبة بالاول ولا للاستعجال  ومجرد يتاكد احد اهدافه نزول اوصعود سابلغ به بوقته واذا ما استجد جديد سانوه عنه وبالاساس هو للنزول كما بالتوصية الاساس عليه التي وضعتها بالويكند والاسبوع الماضي وبها التفصيل الكامل له مناطق البياع والنقاط المهمه واهدافه الهابطة التي ذكرتها من 600 للـ900 نقطة قابلة للزيادة فوق الف نقطة بإذن الله  هدف النزول والله اعلم بعيد كما ذكرت بالتوصية الاساسيه عليه  الان اغلق الموجه السابقة الصاعدة الصغرى فاحتمال النزول الحالي لبناء موجه اخرى صاعده بكسر النقطتان تضعف بناء الموجه والله اعلم او للنزول لهدفه الهابط بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## ahmedfeki

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك السعر الحالي 1.6219 والله اعلم  الساعة 7.03مساء الثلاثاء 13\4  الحمد لله نوهت عليه لمن دخل شراء به وهو تقريبا كان سعره عند 1.6320 راقبوه   وذكرت مالم يخترق 1.6362 وهي الستوب للبيع فهو للنزول والحمد لله كما توقعت ونزل   والحمد لله توفقنا به شراء وبيع ومبرووك لمن استفاد منه صعود ونزول   الان امامه نقطة مهمه 1.6191 بكسرها النقطة الاخرى 1.6118 بكسرها للهاوية بإذن الله وساحدد اهدافه فيما بعد مجرد يتاكد النزول  مالم تكسر النقطتان 1.6191 و 1.6118 هي الستوب للشراء   والرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالشراء او اغلاق البيع من دخل به بيع بعد التنويه بالنزول  يجب المراقبة بالاول ولا للاستعجال  ومجرد يتاكد احد اهدافه نزول اوصعود سابلغ به بوقته واذا ما استجد جديد سانوه عنه وبالاساس هو للنزول كما بالتوصية الاساس عليه التي وضعتها بالويكند والاسبوع الماضي وبها التفصيل الكامل له مناطق البياع والنقاط المهمه واهدافه الهابطة التي ذكرتها من 600 للـ900 نقطة قابلة للزيادة فوق الف نقطة بإذن الله  هدف النزول والله اعلم بعيد كما ذكرت بالتوصية الاساسيه عليه  الان اغلق الموجه السابقة الصاعدة الصغرى فاحتمال النزول الحالي لبناء موجه اخرى صاعده بكسر النقطتان تضعف بناء الموجه والله اعلم او للنزول لهدفه الهابط بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

  :015:  :AA:  :AA:  :015:  
الحمد لله  *لقد نجحنا جزاك الله خيراً يا أخ جميل 
ولكنه خرج بربح بسرعة 
فسارعت بالبيع مرة أخرى خاصةً أنه جاوز هدف ال-1.6235 نقطة 
بانتظار الأهداف 
وربنا ميخيبك ولا يخيبنا 
وانشاء الله مزيد من التوفيق*

----------


## ehabsam

اخى الجميل ما رايك فى اليورو فرنك دخول شراء الان على 1.4340

----------


## za3eem

> اخى الجميل ما رايك فى اليورو فرنك دخول شراء الان على 1.4340

 EURCHF Greece relief did not last long, it topped out ard 1.4460-65 and tracked eurusd back down to 1.4375-80 o/n, it failed to recover much & fell from 1.4405-10 briefly back to 1.4365-70 in Asia, while below 1.4420 risk to 1.4335-10 or 1.4275-30, only back above could challenge 1.4470-1.4515, support 1.4335/1.4310 & 1.4275 res 1.4420/1.4470& 1.4515

----------


## ahmedfeki

> اخى الجميل ما رايك فى اليورو فرنك دخول شراء الان على 1.4340

   *أنا دخلت بشراء  اليورو فرنك مدام لم يجاوز خط دعمه ال- 1.4326  
انشاالله الأخ جميل اكون موافقني  
وارجوا أن  توظح  لنا الأهداف *

----------


## ehabsam

> EURCHF Greece relief did not last long, it topped out ard 1.4460-65 and tracked eurusd back down to 1.4375-80 o/n, it failed to recover much & fell from 1.4405-10 briefly back to 1.4365-70 in Asia, while below 1.4420 risk to 1.4335-10 or 1.4275-30, only back above could challenge 1.4470-1.4515, support 1.4335/1.4310 & 1.4275 res 1.4420/1.4470& 1.4515

 Thnx Za3eem

----------


## aljameel

> استاذنا العزيز / الجميل الف الف مبروك على العضويه الذهبيه..وللحق انت تستحق اكثر من ذلك بكثير.. فلن نقل انك شرفت باللقب , بل اللقب شرف بك , فمن اليوم زادت قيمته , ومن سيحصل عليه بعد اليوم سيقال لقد اخذ اللقب الذى حصل عليه الجميل.. ادام الله صحتك وعافيتك .. ويكفى استاذنا انك لم تتعرض للنقد ابدا ..  غيرك من هو عدد صفحاته اكبر وعدد مشاركاته اكبر ولم يحصل على اللقب ، وهذا يعنى ان اللقب لا يحصل عليه اى احد.. انما من يحصل عليه لابد وان يكون جميل .. ولا جميل سواك.. جزاك الله عن الجميع خيرا.

 الله يبارك فيك اخي وشهادة اعتز بها وإن شاء الله اكون عند حسن الضن  وعقبال الجميع يارب  كل الاخوة خير وبركة وإن شاء الله محل ثقة للجميع    

> الف مبروك ابو مروان وانت تستاهل كل خير

 الله يبارك فيك اخي العزيز   

> اخى الجميل ما رايك فى اليورو فرنك دخول شراء الان على 1.4340

 والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.4310 والله اعلم للصعود بإذن الله   ولكن راقب قبلها النقطة 1.4315 بكسرها متوقع يكسرها   امامه نقطة اخرى وهي الاهم  1.4250 مالم يكسرها فهو للصعود بإذن الله  الان كلما يكون فوق 1.4340 يكون افضل للصعود والله اعلم  ووبامكانك الرجوع للتوصية عليه الاساسيه فيها المتوقع والاهداف البعيده بإذن الله  وتوقعي الخاص كلما كان فوق 1.4300 فهو للصعود للـ 1.4620 تقريبا ومنها ام يرتد او يواصل صعود متوقع منها الارتداد لهدف بعيدددد بإذن الله التوصية بها الفتصيل اتمنى الرجوع لها  

> EURCHF Greece relief did not last long, it topped out ard 1.4460-65 and tracked eurusd back down to 1.4375-80 o/n, it failed to recover much & fell from 1.4405-10 briefly back to 1.4365-70 in Asia, while below 1.4420 risk to 1.4335-10 or 1.4275-30, only back above could challenge 1.4470-1.4515, support 1.4335/1.4310 & 1.4275 res 1.4420/1.4470& 1.4515

 بارك الله فيك اخي  وأسف للجميع على التاخير بالرد لعدم تواجدي  وساحاول بعد لحضلت انوه على التوصيات التي ذكرتها من قبل واهدافها بعيد بإذن الله

----------


## beshay

الاخ ابو مروان
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك
الف مليون مبروك

----------


## ahmedfeki

الله يبارك فيك اخي العزيز

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اخواني من قبل واضع توصيات باهداف بعيدة وذكرت اكثر من مره عليها بانكم تركزو عليها ومراقبتها والله اعلم فيها خير كثير اذا توفقنا بها  الباوند فرنك ذكرت بانه صاعد   الـ 1.6510 ومنها يرتد متوقع لاهداف تصل به من 600للـ 900 بإذن الله وقابلة للزيادة والله اعلم لفوق الـ 1000 واخرها ذكرت هدف بعيد جدا وغير مصدق انما اخذه بالحسبان لعله يصدق  هو وباقي الاهداف معنا بإذن الله وهو 1.2300 والحمد لله صعد للـ 1.6512 وارتد للسعر الحالي  انا بتابعه اولا باول واذكر احتمال كذا ويروح لكذا كنقاط متوقعه قريبه لعلى احد يستفيد منها كمضارب او دخول لهدف قرب او الاهداف الابعد والحمد لله حتى اللحظة كما هو متوقع ماشي معنا  انا لا اعرف احد منك داخل به من اللـ 1.6510 كما بالتوصية ام لا  انا داخل به من سعر 1.6500 ومحتفظ به والحمد ولن افرط به الا عند هدف يسعدني بإذن الله واعمل 30% من الربح كنقاط بتقديم الستوب بحجز  جزء من الربح   اليورو فرنك وصيت عليه وذكرت فوق 1.4300 فهو للصعود تحتها متوقع النزول بشرط كسر 1.4230 وذكرت مجرد يخترق 1.4365 متوقع الصعود والحمد لله صعد للـ 1.4465 ولم يكمل ولازال كما التوصية عليه الاساسيه المتوقع صعود للـ 1.44620 تقريبا ومنها يرتد لاهداف بعيده او يواصل بالصعود لاهداف بعيده ووضعت شروط مواصلة الصعود ليذهب لاهدافه بإذن الله  اليورو استرالي من التوصيات التي اوصيت عليها باهداف بعيده  وذكرت اكثر من مرة ركزو على الباوند قرنك واليورو استرالي من الم يستفد منهم بالتوصيات التي قبل باهدافهم البعيده لا يفوتهم الان والدخول به من التوصية وعدم اللاحاق بعد ما يصعد او ينزل   وهه للمرة الاخيرة اتكلمم عنهم بالاهداف البعيده  والرجاء لا احد يسأل الان بالدخول بالوقت الحالي  لانه صعب الاجابة عليها متى ماوجدت فرصة بتكلم بها اولا باول بإذن الله   لحضات وساضع له مشاركة اوضح به نقاطه   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ ابو مروان
> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك
> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك
> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك
> الف مليون مبروك

 الله يبارك فيك 
وعقباااااااااال الجميع

----------


## aljameel

اخواني فيه توصيتان كتبتهم امس واكدت عليهم اليوم صباحا واحدة للدولار فرنك والثانية للاسترالي دولار لم يتفعلو انما بالانتظار راقبوهم لعلى نتوفق بهم  والله اعلم التوصيتين قائمتين حتى اللحظة   الرجوع بالصفحات الخلفية والاطلاع عليهم بهم نقاطهم     حتى اللحظة لاجديد على التوصيات وبإذن الله كما هو متوقع لهم    اليورو استرالي الحمد لله دخلنا شراء به والحمد لله وصل هدفه ومن الهدف كما توقعت بالارتداد للنزول  والحمد لله  ارتد ودخلنا بيع  واللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر الان بمنطقة ربح  من دخل به خليكم به المتوقع له هدف بعيد انما بشروط كما ذكرتهم بالتوصية الاساس عليه وبامكانكم الرجوع لها بالبحث عليها بها التفاصيل   وإن شاء الله ساعمل جاهد التواجد مع السوق الاسيوي ولو للـ 10 دقائق لاجله حتى اطمئن عليه لانه يهمني انا معكم به ومحتفظ به حتى ارى اشارة خرووج ساغلق وابلغكم بها   ارجو أن  تسمحولي وأستاذنكم للنوم ومتى ماصحيت لناء لقاء بإذن الله  عند الفجر بإذن الله ومتى ماصحيت قبل الفجرساطل عليكم للتاكيد والاطمئنان على التوصيات ولو لأ 10 دقائق  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اتفضل يا حبيبنا وتصبح على خير ونراك غدا باذن الله 
وبرضو صفقة اليورو فرنك داخلين فيها شراء وربنا يكرم يارب

----------


## za3eem

> Thnx Za3eem

 you welcome

----------


## ربحان خسران

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك
الف الف مليون مبروك  تستاهل اللقب

----------


## Angel2010

مبرووك اللقب أخوي أبو مروان وتحياتي الك من القلب وتستاهل أكثر وأكثر وأكثر  - تستاهل كل أوسمه الشرف وكل الألقاب الذهبيه ياغالي وياأغلى من الذهب   - الله يطول بعمرك - 
مبروووووووووك مره تانيه  والف الف الف الف  مبرووك وميه الف الف الف  مره   ياقناص الفوووركس وياأسد الشاشه - ماشاء الله عليك - 
أخوك محمد أرحيم

----------


## osha_ahmed

اخى العزيز الجميل  
الف مبروك على اللقب يا غالى والله ...لقد ازداد االقب شرفا بأسمك يا غالى ..... 
ربنا يباركلك ...

----------


## ahmedfeki

*أخ جميل كلو ماشي تمام 
الله يخليك
شو رايك يا أخي في شراء الدولار/ الكندي  
أظن أن نزوله سينقلب عم قريب وينتعش نحو  الأعلى 
والرأي  يرجع إلى قدوتنا الأخ جميل
بعد التوكل على الله سبحانه وتعالى
شكراً  *

----------


## new2007

مبارك عليك ولك اللقب
ربنا يزيدك  ويباركلك فى دينك وصحتك وعلمك ومالك

----------


## ahmedfeki

*أخ جميل كلو ماشي تمام 
الله يخليك
شو رايك يا أخي في شراء الدولار/ الكندي  
أظن أن نزوله سينقلب عم قريب وينتعش نحو  الأعلى 
و أيظا لل-eur/chf
والرأي  يرجع إلى قدوتنا الأخ جميل
بعد التوكل على الله سبحانه وتعالى
شكراً  *

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم جميعا   صباح الخير يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع   الان صاحي نوم احتاج بعض الدقائق لاتزيد عن نصف ساعة حتى اصحصح 100%   النقطة المهمه للكيبل 1.5485 مالم يخترقها فهو للنزووووووووووووول اختراقها صعووود والله اعلم  هي الوحيدة العالقة بعقلي قبل النوم مالم يخترقها هي الستوب للبيع   قبلها نقاط اخرى اقل اهمية منها 1.5470 و النقطة 1.5477 والنقطة 1.5451 والله اعلم   لا يعني ذلك اني ضد الصعود  انما المعطيات السابقة كنزوله اليوم بعد الصعود تدعم النزول مالم يخترق 1.5485  والله اعلم وصلت الفكرة كتبتها على عجل لانها معلومة لدي قبل انام    اصحصح وساتكلم عن الكيبل  اذا فيه نقاط تدعم الصعود او النزول وعن غيره  بإذن الله بقدر المستطاع وسارد على من يسأ ل انما اهتمو بالنقطة 5485 السعر الحالي 1.5415   تحملوناااااااااا   والله الموفق

----------


## Booss

الشكر لك يأخي وفي أنتظارك .. جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك , أمــيــن

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم     المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 143.10  الساعة 6.03 مساء الثلاثاء 13\4  للاسف لم يدركني الوقت لوضع توصية للمجنون مره اخرى  بالرغم التوصية التي كنت بضعها شراء من 142.65 والستوب 142.60\50  المهم نزل وطلع ولم يدركني الوقت مشغول بغيره   الان من يرغب به شراء يراقب التالي   الستوب 142.50 او 142.05  لو نزل من اقرب نقطة لاحد الستوبات شراء   ووضع الستوب الاقرب للشراء   ومن يرغب به شراء ييراقبه ويختار النقطة التي تناسبه ويدخل شراء   الهدف بإذن الله له 146.30\60   ومن الهدف عند وصوله إن شاء الله سابلغ اما الاستمرار لاهداف اخرى او الاغلاق واذا استجد هدف قبل الهدف الحالي ساذكره لكم وهدف القناعه والخيار لكم  والستوب المناسب له اما الموجود بالتوصية او وضع مايناسبه  ومتى ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه اولا باول بإذن الله  لا للاستعجال الرجاء المراقبة والدخول من منطقة جيدة يفضل او توزيع العقد لعدة اجزاء حتى لو نزل بعد الشراء يتم التعزيز والخيار لكم     والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبروووووك لمن دخل به والحمد لله استدركنها بالوقت الضائع  والحمد لله نزل بعد التوصية للـ 142.96 اتوقع من دخل به بالـ 143 كمتوسط والحمد لله صعد للـ 143.89  التحديث الاخير للمجنون الساعة 4.57 صباح الاربعاء 14\4  السعر الحالي 143.65  من يرغب البقاء به للهدف ليواصل لهدفه لابد من اختراق 144.71 مالم يخترقها من المستحيل  هيا مفتاح الصعود لليوم وغدا والاسبوع القادم اهميتها مربوطه بنقطة سفلى عند الـ 135 تقريبا لا اتذكرها الان انما استخرجها فيما بعد في حال عنده نيت النزول  فاحتمال بيجرب طبعا مابين صعود ونزول اما يخترق او ينزل او لا يخترق ابدا الا يصل لاهدافه السفلى من قبل ذكرت بعد اختراقه 138.60 اهدافه 145 \146 وذكرت متوقع من احدهم نهاية الصعود فاحتمال بصعوده للـ 144.71 اكتفى عندها واحتمال بيخترق ويصعد للهدف الحالي 146.60\30 هذه المعلومة لليوم والايام القادمه المعطيات بتقول صعود للـ 146.60 بشرط اختراق 144.71  ماقبلها نقاط لعلها تفيد بإذن الله ولكن اقل اهمية من الـ 144.71 كالنقطة الحالية 143.87 فوقها نتوق بيصعد تحتها ممكن استعمالها كاستوب مؤاقت للبيع  المهم يهمنا التالي والله اعلم لو صعد بعد 143.87 امامه 144.63   طبعا توصيتنا هي شراء بستوب والحمد لله التوصية بالربح انما موضوع جني الربح او البيع هذا يخصكم والخيار لكم اذا رأيت مايمنع التوصية بالصعود اومعطيات نزول ساذكرها بإذن الله حتى لايلومني احد لوصعد او نزل  هذا المتوفر لدي الان واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله  البيع بالقناعه واذا تاكد نزول سابلغ به انما ضعو في بالكم 142.90 تقريبا فوقها اقرب للصعود تحتها اقرب للنزول والله اعلم تم التعديل باضافة الهدف القريب فوق 142.90والله اعلم لديه هدف بإذن الله قريب 144.15\25 هل يذهب له الله اعلم انما مالم يكسر 142.95 هدف موجه صغيرة   وسامحونا لم اذكر 144.71 بالتوصية اليوم  بالرغم لاهميتها انما نسيان مني لاني كتبتها على عجل خوفا يصعد قبل لاندخل به  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا أستاذنكم للصلاة ولنا عودة بإذن الله بعد الصلاة

----------


## lionofegypt2020

صباح الارباح وصباح الخيرات يا حبيبى يا ابو مروان 
مبرووووك لكل من دخل فى 
 الكيبل وابو المجانين ههههه واليورو ين حبيب الكل 
لما تصحصح ادينى فى اليورو دولار اخر تعليقك بعد هذا الصعوود 
جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك يارب العالمين يا غالى

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الارباح وصباح الخيرات يا حبيبى يا ابو مروان 
> مبرووووك لكل من دخل فى 
> الكيبل وابو المجانين ههههه واليورو ين حبيب الكل 
> لما تصحصح ادينى فى اليورو دولار اخر تعليقك بعد هذا الصعوود 
> جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك يارب العالمين يا غالى

  
صباح الخير اخي 
ومبرووووووك للجميع  
اخي مهتم به لان هو الاهم  الان بمنطقة اما صعود او يرتد ببحث بنقطة مهمه له استخرجتها 
قبل انام ولا عارف استخرجها مرة ثانية صاحي من النوم مصدع وبحاول والله يهدينا عليها 
لحضات 10 دقائق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> صباح الخير اخي 
> ومبرووووووك للجميع  
> اخي مهتم به لان هو الاهم الان بمنطقة اما صعود او يرتد ببحث بنقطة مهمه له استخرجتها 
> قبل انام ولا عارف استخرجها مرة ثانية صاحي من النوم مصدع وبحاول والله يهدينا عليها 
> لحضات 10 دقائق

 اوك يا غالى فى انتظارك ياريس خد وقتك وربنا يكرمنا يارب العالمين  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3563  التحديث الاخير لليورو دولار الساعة 5.44 مساء الثلاثاء 13\4  التوصية السابقة بما انها ضربت الستوب الجديد 1.3552 هذا بدل لها والله يرزقنا ويعوضنا بإحسن منها انا امس وضعت توصية عليه واليوم فضلت الانتظار حتى ابلغكم وهذا بديله لها  إن شاء الله نتوفق بها  المهم ساضع اكثر من منطقة شراء واكثر من ستوب وعليكم المراقبة والاختيار بينهم مايناسبكم و حسابتكم   الشراء من 1.3535   الشراء من 1.3485   الشراء من اقرب نقطة يصل لها قريبه من الستوب  الستوب 1.3470 او 1.3420   او الستوب الذي يناسب حسابك المهم فوق 1.3420  الهدف الاول بإذن الله 13650 \1.3690  ومجرد وصوله للهدف سابلغ عن اهداف اخرى بإذن الله متى ماتولدت لديه  او اذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه اولا باول   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3556  التحديث الاخير الساعة 7.00 صباحا الاربعاء 14\4  طبعا توصيتنا شراء الحاليه ولم يتفعل الشراء وصعد  ارجو أن تتحملوني ساشرح له نقاط مهمه وانتم تتابعوه لانه فوق تحت لاهو نازل ولا هو صاعد المشكلة مؤاخر عملات اخرى معه الكيبل المجنون اليوروين اغلقو القاب الا هو لا هو مغلق ولا صاعد  توصية الاثنين شراء وواضع الستوب لها 1.3537 ثم تم تحريك الستوب مرتان عندما رأيت معطيات بتقول بينزل والحمد لله توفقة بها كاجتهاد ونبهت على النزول بمعدل 90+ تقريبا نقطة  اخر مره تم تحريك الستوب للـ 1.3551 لاني توقعت بكسرها تكسر 1.3537  وعلى هذا الاساس وضعت توصية الشراء لمرتين يوم الاثنين والثلاثاء تقريبا متشابه ليس مبرر انما حتى اضعكم بالصورة العامه وحفاظاُ عليكم من خسارة اكبر المهم من خسر يبشر اذا ماتفعلت التوصية الحاليه بإذن الله وتوفيقه باحسن منها اوكي اتفقنا   الان على الوضع الحالي امامه نقطة هي مفتاح موجه صغرى داخل موجه اكبر منها الكبرى مؤاكده والله اعلم وذكرت عنها سابقا باختراق 1.3666 وصعدت للـ يوم افتتاح السوق للـ 1.3691 وهدفها الاساس 1.3750\1.3800 ومسموح لها حتى 1.4200 والله اعلم او مابين 1.3750 للـ 1.4200 انا بكتب هذا الكلام حتى تتعاملو على هذا الاساس غدا او بعد غدا اوكي  الان النقطة المهمه مفتاح الموجه الصغرى 1.3667 او 1.3662 والله اعلم باختراقها تولدت الموجه الصغرى المهم احد منهم حاولت استخراجها الان فا اخذت وقت مني انما اتكر احد الرقمين لاني مستخرجها من قبل سامثل على 1.3667 التي هي على اساس بتصعد وبتساعد الموجه الكبرى للوصول لهدفه واما بعد الهدف في حال بتواصل تاكيدها والله اعلم باختراق الهاي ثم 1.3707\1.3705  هنا بنقول اليورو صاعد بإذن الله للهدف الذي ذكرناه بتوصية يوم الاثنين 1.3750\1.3800 ومن الهدف لكل حادث حديث انما الموجه الصغرى هدفها ابعد من 1.3800 هل تصل لاهدافه ومنها الموجه الاكبر تمدد هدفها الله اعلم  النقطة المهمه 1.3667 من بعدها الهاي ثم 1.3707 وهم باختراقهم تاكيد للموجه وتاكيد بعدم اغلاق القاب الا بعد الوصول لهدفه مالم يخترقو نتوقع نزول لاغلاق القاب   مالم يخترق الـ 1.3667 فهو للنزول لمنطقة الشراء التي مذكورة بالتوصية المرفقه والله اعلم  في حال اخترق باقي النقاط الاخرى اقل اهمية انما هيي تاكيد للموجه ولكن باختراق 1.3667 نتوقع اختراق الهاي والـ 1.3707والله اعلم  مالم تخترق 1.3667 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع  وبنراقب التالي 1.3535 ثم من بعده تقريبا 1.5500 نتوقع النزول لمنطقة الشراء كما بالتوصية الحاليه  واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه اولا باول بإذن الله النقاط تتغير بحركة السعر الا النقطة 1.3667 بعد كسر 1.3535 ثم النقطة الاخرى 1.3499  فتغلق الموجه الصغرى طبعا قبلها دلالات بالنزول وسنتابعه اولا باول بإذن الله  الان الحاليه نتوقع بكسرها تساعد للنزول 1.3595تحتها نازل فوقها نتوقع الصعود من بعدها 1.3560 \1.3510 اهميتها بالوقت الحالي مع الوقت تتغير حسب حركة السعر وانا معكم انما لايحتاج تنبيه بعد شرح النقاط   كل الشرح السابق حتى اطمئن من خسر منه ومن يرغب به وتعيشو همه معي وهم من خسر به الله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

النقطة التي ذكرتها لليورو بالمشاركة الاخيرة 1.3662 ليس لها فائده لانه صعد فوقها ولم تؤاثر على ماذكرته فغالبا اما 1.3667 او 68 والله اعلم

----------


## beshay

احلى صباح 
 الى
اعز واخلص الرجال

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 126.44  التحديث الاخير الساعة 2.55 ظهر الثلاثاء 13\4  شراء من 126.20  الستوب 126  لاقدر الله نزل تحت 126 يتم الشراء اما من 126.20 او مراقبته من اقرب نقطة للستوب 125.50   الستوب 125.50  الهدف بإذن الله 128.50  وله هدف اخر بإذن الله 130 سنقرر عليه بعد الوصول للهدف الاول  اكرر أسفي مرة اخرى انما اتعامل مع المعطيات خوفا عليكم من الخسارة عندما رأيت فرصة اخرى انزلتها لكم    والله يكتب لنا ولكم الرزق والتوفيق جميعا

   

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر    الحمد لله اليوم جنينا ربحنا عند 126.40 عليه بالتوصية الاولى عندما رأيت احتمال النزول والحمد لله دخولنا كان من منطقتين 126.20 و125.75 واربح 20+75 حسب دخولكم منه منا من ربح 20 نقطة ومنا من ربح 75 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر لم نخسر شي دخلنا مرة اخرى من منطقة اقل من نقطة جني الربح  الان هذه التوصية الحمد لله تفعلت من منطقة الشراء الاول واكيد من اخذ منكم باقل من 126.20 ولازالت قائمة والحمد لله الان بمنطقة الربح بفضل الله وتوفيقه  من دخل به يضع الستوب المناسب له اما 126 او 125.50 والخيار لكم  حتى اللحظة والساعة 6.35 مساء الثلاثاء 13\4 لا عليها غبار وبإذن الله لاهدافها السعر الحالي 125.60 الحمد لله  انما توقع قابل للصواب والخطى وليس مؤاكد انما للاحتياط واخذه بالحسبان في حال حصل وهو بنسبة ضعيفة جدا مراقبته عند 127 احتمال بيصعد لها ثم ينزل مرة اخرى قريب من سعر الدخول واذا واصل بعدها نسسى الملاحظة هذه تعبر لاغيه وهو احتمال ضعيف   فمن لايهتم بهذه الامور يضع الستوب 125.50 ويتركه يصعد ينزل حتى وصوله للهدف بإذن الله   واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بوقته بإذن الله

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبرووك لمن دخل به بالتوصية الاولى والتوصية الحالية الحمد لله توفقنا به بفضل الله وحده وغالبا مايكون الدخول مابين 126.20 للـ126  كما ذكرت بالمرفق للتوصية الستوبات كما هم لاتغير بما أنا التوصية قائمة  التوصية الحمد لله رابحه مايقارب  من  130 للـ 150 نقطة  فاترك الخيار لكم بالتعامل معها جني ربح او تحريك ستوب وغيره ومجرد يستجد جديد سابلغ به كالغاء للتوصية او تحريك الستوب واخرى اتفقنا بالسابق   اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي  127.28 التحديث الاخير الساعة 7.34  صباحا الاربعاء   14\4    الان هو تقريبا مرتبطة بحركة اليورو والله اعلم بنسبة كبيره اذا تحققت شروط اليورو دولار بالصعود توقعوه صاعد بإذن الله للهدف  وللمعلومية لديه هدف اخرى بعد 128.50 تقريبا 130.30 واحتمال بيروح لاهداف اخرى بإذن الله 133\134 انا وضعتكم بالصورة هل يذهب للهدف ويكتفى اما يصعد للهدف الذي يليه وهكذا كل هذا يتبين فيما بعد واذا استجد جديد كهدف قبل الهدف 128.50 سابلغ عنه انما حتى اللحظة الهدف قائم بإذن الله  الله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> احلى صباح 
> الى
> اعز واخلص الرجال

 هلا صباح الخير ياغالي  
يسعد صباحك ومساك يابيشووووو

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الباوند فرنك السعر الحالي 1.6219 والله اعلم  الساعة 7.03مساء الثلاثاء 13\4  الحمد لله نوهت عليه لمن دخل شراء به وهو تقريبا كان سعره عند 1.6320 راقبوه   وذكرت مالم يخترق 1.6362 وهي الستوب للبيع فهو للنزول والحمد لله كما توقعت ونزل   والحمد لله توفقنا به شراء وبيع ومبرووك لمن استفاد منه صعود ونزول   الان امامه نقطة مهمه 1.6191 بكسرها النقطة الاخرى 1.6118 بكسرها للهاوية بإذن الله وساحدد اهدافه فيما بعد مجرد يتاكد النزول  مالم تكسر النقطتان 1.6191 و 1.6118 هي الستوب للشراء   والرجاء عدم الاستعجال بالشراء او اغلاق البيع من دخل به بيع بعد التنويه بالنزول  يجب المراقبة بالاول ولا للاستعجال  ومجرد يتاكد احد اهدافه نزول اوصعود سابلغ به بوقته واذا ما استجد جديد سانوه عنه وبالاساس هو للنزول كما بالتوصية الاساس عليه التي وضعتها بالويكند والاسبوع الماضي وبها التفصيل الكامل له مناطق البياع والنقاط المهمه واهدافه الهابطة التي ذكرتها من 600 للـ900 نقطة قابلة للزيادة فوق الف نقطة بإذن الله  هدف النزول والله اعلم بعيد كما ذكرت بالتوصية الاساسيه عليه  الان اغلق الموجه السابقة الصاعدة الصغرى فاحتمال النزول الحالي لبناء موجه اخرى صاعده بكسر النقطتان تضعف بناء الموجه والله اعلم او للنزول لهدفه الهابط بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبرووك لمن دخل به بالتوصية الاولى والتوصية الحالية الحمد لله توفقنا به بفضل الله وحده الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6191  التحديث الاخير الساعة 7.50 صباحا الاربعاء 14\4  النقطة 1.6191 واقف عليها كما ذكرت في حال كسرت ومتوقع الكسر والله اعلم بما انه تحت الت 1.6220 من بعدها والله اعلم ساذكر نقاط للافائدة اضافة لما هو موجود بالتوصية تنفع لاتضر 1.6143 \ 1.6087 وبإذن الله هانشوف الاهدف بتوفيق الله طبعا سنتابع مابعدهم انما كلما كسر احدهم يدعم النزول   لم اتكلم الا بالنزول لانا نحن توصيتنل من الاساس بيع من 1.6510  المهم هو الان واقف بمنطقة الحيرة اما يواصل نزول او يرتد صعود لتاكيد بناء الموجه الصاعده او بناء موجه هابطة ليواصل نزول فصعب التاكيد الان انما بكسر 1.6190 يضعف الموجه بناء موجه صاعده وبكسر النقطة التي تليه تاكيد اكثر بالغاء بناء موجه صاعده اوكي واضح اعتقد الان بكسر 1.6143 ولو صعد بعدها فيكون صعود لبناء موجه هابطة وكالنسبة وتناسب 80% الصعود لبناء الموجه الهابطة ليواصل هبوطه لاهدافه والله اعلم  و20% لتكوين قاع موجه صاعدة وقمتها 1.6512 طبعا غير صحيح انما نحسب لها حساب  وبالرغم المفروض لاتعطى كاهمية اكثر من 10% انما بالغت بالـ 20% حتى تاخذو بالكم  واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بوقته بإذن الله  الله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك الف الف مليون مبروك تستاهل اللقب

     

> مبرووك اللقب أخوي أبو مروان وتحياتي الك من القلب وتستاهل أكثر وأكثر وأكثر - تستاهل كل أوسمه الشرف وكل الألقاب الذهبيه ياغالي وياأغلى من الذهب - الله يطول بعمرك - 
> مبروووووووووك مره تانيه والف الف الف الف مبرووك وميه الف الف الف مره ياقناص الفوووركس وياأسد الشاشه - ماشاء الله عليك - 
> أخوك محمد أرحيم

  

> اخى العزيز الجميل  
> الف مبروك على اللقب يا غالى والله ...لقد ازداد االقب شرفا بأسمك يا غالى ..... 
> ربنا يباركلك ...

  

> *أخ جميل كلو ماشي تمام*  *الله يخليك* *شو رايك يا أخي في شراء الدولار/ الكندي*  *أظن أن نزوله سينقلب عم قريب وينتعش نحو الأعلى*  *والرأي يرجع إلى قدوتنا الأخ جميل* *بعد التوكل على الله سبحانه وتعالى* *شكراً*

  

> مبارك عليك ولك اللقب
> ربنا يزيدك ويباركلك فى دينك وصحتك وعلمك ومالك

  

> الشكر لك يأخي وفي أنتظارك .. جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك , أمــيــن

 الله يبارك فيكم ويسلمكم وعقبال عندكم والجميع 
اشكركم على مشاعركم نحوي وإن شاء الله اكون عند حسن الظن 
من يسألني عن الدولار كندي ساحاول جاهدا قبل سوق اوربا اتكلم به اذا ماوجدت فرصه عليه 
انما الان استاذنكم بصدق مرهق جدا عيوني بزغلل من الكمبيوتر ومصدع سامحوناااا 
نراكم بإذن الله لاحقا وعلى خير يارب

----------


## محمد بن ابراهيم

قدامك العافيه يارب  
أخوي الجميلي عليك بالحجامه والعسل  
الله يسهل دربك يارب

----------


## aljameel

> قدامك العافيه يارب  
> أخوي الجميلي عليك بالحجامه والعسل  
> الله يسهل دربك يارب

 هلا ابوابراهيم 
جزاك الله خير  هو ارهاق بالذات من المتابعه للشاشه اليومان الفائته  والحمد لله الان خف الصداع والارهاق بعد ما نمت  مع كم حبة بندول اللهم ربي لك الحمد 
وإن شاء الله ساعمل ترتيب لي ولكم  حتى الكل يرتاح ساعاتان لل 4 باليوم على اوقات معينه 
وإن شاء الله والعمل  ماتى ماوجدت فرصة او فرصتان  بتوفيق الله  وبفضله نسعى على الاقل  100 نقطة للـ 200  واذا الله رزقنا باكثر الحمد لله خير وبركة

----------


## ehabsam

اخى الجميل ما رايك فى الدولار / كندى شراء الان

----------


## aljameel

بفضل الله وتوفيقه كما توقعت والحمد لله على كل حال  للكيبل واليورو دولار ارتداد مالم يخترقو نقاط مهمه مممكن البيع وهم الستوب  بمرفق التوصية عليهم  ونوهة للكل مالم يخترقو فهم للنزول والله اعلم مبروووووك لمن دخل عليهم   المتوقع والله اعلم الكيبل نزول تحت الهاي الحالي  والهدف الاول  بإذن الله 1.5305 بكسر اللو  ومتوقع نزول لاهداف اخرى  بالنسبة لتوصية الشراء للكيبل الرجاء الدخول بالمراقبة لو نزل ومن اقرب نقطة للستوب  اذا وجدت تعديل على نقطة الشراء سابلغ عنها بس اتاكد انه نزل   اليورو دولار اذا واصل نزول المهم تحت الهاي الحالي وبكسر 1.3580 تقريبا ثم اللو  هدفه الاول بإذن الله 1.3490 وله اهداف اخرى سابلغ بها بوقتها بإذن الله  ونفس الشي للتوصية الشراء عليه يفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب   احتمال بنغير نقطة الدخول او نلغي حسب المعطيات الجديده بعد النزول  الله اعلم انما حتى اللحظه التوصيتان قائمة واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ به بوقته بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

خبر عااااااااااااااااااااااااجل   الرجاء الانتظار بالنسبة لتوصية الكيبل واليورو دولار كشراء حتى انوه عنهم  الاحتمالات كثيرة اما ندخل بنقطة اخرى او نلغي التوصيات احتمال بيواصل نزول كل الاحتمالا ت واردة والله اعلم والحمد لله نحن بعنا من الارتداد كماهو متوقع ورابحين ولله الحمد مجرد يتاكد لدي جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله والله الموفق

----------


## osha_ahmed

اخى العزيز الجميل انا بايع اليورو  من 647   وحاطط هدف 535 كما فى التوصية ..... 
ابعد الهدف الى نقطة الجاب ولا رأيك ايه ؟؟؟؟ 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> خبر عااااااااااااااااااااااااجل    الرجاء الانتظار بالنسبة لتوصية الكيبل واليورو دولار كشراء حتى انوه عنهم  الاحتمالات كثيرة اما ندخل بنقطة اخرى او نلغي التوصيات احتمال بيواصل نزول كل الاحتمالا ت واردة والله اعلم والحمد لله نحن بعنا من الارتداد كماهو متوقع ورابحين ولله الحمد مجرد يتاكد لدي جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله  والله الموفق

 تم اصطياد اليورو دولار عند 1.3660 وسخلته كالعادة  :Teeth Smile:   وتم الاغلاق على ربح جيد ولله الحمد  :Big Grin:   نظرا لان المعطيات بتقول انه ممكن يصعد بقوة وللشراء  :AA:    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  بارك الله لك وشفاك يا حبيبنا الغالى  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ehabsam

> اخى الجميل ما رايك فى الدولار / كندى شراء الان

   للتذكره جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

راقبوو الباوند فرنك المتوقع والله اعلم الصعود للـ1.6280 تقريبا قبلها بعدها بكم نقطة وارد  المهم تحت 1.6300 متوقع ارتداد ونزول بإذن الله   الستوب نقطة الارتداد السعر الحالي 1.6230

----------


## amiro

الله يبارك لك ابو مروان

----------


## عملات 2010

والمجنون لاجديد به اخ الجميل؟

----------


## aljameel

> للتذكره جزاك الله خيرا

 هلا اخي ساضع لك المهم
 تحليل دقيق ياخذ مني وقت بصراحة الان وقتي ضيق بتابع غيره انما عملت جهدي بالمستطاع  
تحت 1.0230 للنزووووول والله اعلم اختراقها بيدخل بالصعود اما لاغلاق الموجه العامه او للتصحيح كل شي وارد وصعب الحكم عليه الان 
هدف الموجه على المدى المتوسط  التي به الحاليه 940 بإذن الله وهي اخرى نقطه لها كهدف 
ولكن داخل بها موجات اصغر لها اهداف ابعد والله اعلم مثلا 9880 و 9800  واحتمال ابعد من ذلك
هل يذهب لهم ام الموجه المتوسطة تغلق موجتها 
والله الموفق

----------


## osha_ahmed

> تم اصطياد اليورو دولار عند 1.3660 وسخلته كالعادة   وتم الاغلاق على ربح جيد ولله الحمد   نظرا لان المعطيات بتقول انه ممكن يصعد بقوة وللشراء     بارك الله لك وشفاك يا حبيبنا الغالى

    اخى العزيز   ممكن توضحلنا معطياتك بالنسبة للصعود واسبابه ... 
جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك

----------


## aljameel

> والمجنون لاجديد به اخ الجميل؟

 المجنون  ذكرت له هدف قريب عند 144.15\25 ووصل ولله الحمد للـ144.18  راقب كما ذكرت النقطة 144.71 مالم يخترقها ولو تطلع روحه ماهو صاعد والله اعلم اخترقها بيكمل صعود بإذن الله لهدفه والله الموفق

----------


## بسيم محمد

بالله عليكم لا تتعبوا الرجل . الجهد اللي بذله أمس واليوم لا يتناسب وحاليه الصحية . جزاكم الله ألف خير .

----------


## سالزبورغ

وما أخصك في برء بتهنئةٍ "=" إذا سلمت فكل الناسِ قد سلمُوا   شافاك الله وعافاك   :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljameel

> اخى العزيز ممكن توضحلنا معطياتك بالنسبة للصعود واسبابه ... 
> جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك

 يقصد باع من 1.3660 لاني ذكرت لابد ليواصل صعود يخترق 1.3667 وهي نقطه مهمه جدا مالم تخترق هي الستوب للبيع وصعد للـ1.3664 ولم يخترقها  والله وفقه والحمد لله ومبروووك له

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبروووووك للجميع  اليورو ين مالم يخترق 127.88 اجنووو ربحكم وستوب للبيع للمغامر والهدف القناعة بغد تاكد رجاءءءءءءءءء السعر الحالي 127.63 احتمال يكون نهاية الصعود للموجه الحاليه 127.70 ولست متاكد  المهم هذه احد اهدافه وصل له ومتبقي الاخر  وسنحاول اخذه اذا توفقنا به من منطقة اخرى اذا ماتوقرت وليست دعوة للشراء في حال نزل الا انوه عنه افضل والخيار لكم  والحمد لله وصل للـ 127.65 الحمد لله 160\150 نقطة لا للطمع ولو صعد بعد الجني والخيار لكم  والله الموفق

----------


## عملات 2010

> المجنون  ذكرت له هدف قريب عند 144.15\25 ووصل ولله الحمد للـ144.18  راقب كما ذكرت النقطة 144.71 مالم يخترقها ولو تطلع روحه ماهو صاعد والله اعلم اخترقها بيكمل صعود بإذن الله لهدفه والله الموفق

 بارك الله فيه واعطاك الله الصحة والعافية..
سنراقب

----------


## aljameel

والحمد لله المجنون وصل للهدف القريب بالتمام والكمال 144.15\25 وصل ولله الحمد 144.27 جزاه الله خير اعطانا 2 نقطتان زيادة كرم من عنده المهم 144.71 تحتها دعم عند 144.51 تقريبا  والخيار لكم بالتعامل معه تجنو تبيعو حرية القرار لكم انا ساذكر لو صعد مبروك وصل الهدف ولو نزل اقول مبروووووك ارتد وذكرت لكم مالم ولا ولكن ووو والحمد لله 130 نقطة وامس اخذنا منه اكثر اقل منهم ناسي  والطمع يفلس ماجمع  والله الموفق

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> خبر عااااااااااااااااااااااااجل   الرجاء الانتظار بالنسبة لتوصية الكيبل واليورو دولار كشراء حتى انوه عنهم  الاحتمالات كثيرة اما ندخل بنقطة اخرى او نلغي التوصيات احتمال بيواصل نزول كل الاحتمالا ت واردة والله اعلم والحمد لله نحن بعنا من الارتداد كماهو متوقع ورابحين ولله الحمد مجرد يتاكد لدي جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله  والله الموفق

  صباح الفل
انا كدة اتلخبط احنا المفرض ندخل بيع ام شراء من هذه المستويات
انا اللى فهمته ان الدخول بيع و الوقف هاى اليوم هل انا كده فاهم صح ولا ايه
و هل الفرصه لازالت موجوده ام خلاص

----------


## كبتشينو

اتوقع نزول المجنون من النقطة الحالية 144.37 في حدود 143.30 والله اعلم لوجود مقاومة شديدة على فريم الاربع ساعات عند النقطة الحالية ننتظر بداية شمعة الساعة الرابعة عصرا بتوقيت مكة

----------


## aljameel

معاليش ياشب غبت عنكم رحت مشوار ورجعت لكم 
ساكتب على السريع للمهم ومن بعدها أستاذنكم كم ساعه

----------


## amiro

الله يعينك

----------


## عملات 2010

> والحمد لله المجنون وصل للهدف القريب بالتمام والكمال 144.15\25 وصل ولله الحمد 144.27 جزاه الله خير اعطانا 2 نقطتان زيادة كرم من عنده المهم 144.71 تحتها دعم عند 144.51 تقريبا  والخيار لكم بالتعامل معه تجنو تبيعو حرية القرار لكم انا ساذكر لو صعد مبروك وصل الهدف ولو نزل اقول مبروووووك ارتد وذكرت لكم مالم ولا ولكن ووو والحمد لله 130 نقطة وامس اخذنا منه اكثر اقل منهم ناسي  والطمع يفلس ماجمع  والله الموفق

 تم بيعه من قرأت هالجملة 
والطمع يفلس ماجمع  :Big Grin:  
اكتفيت ب 68 نقطة من المجنون 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## ابو نوران

غامرة باليورو ين من ىالسعر الحالي باستب لن يتجاوز 10 نقاط وعلى الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم  الكيبل النقطة 1.5486   اليورو دولار النقطة 1.3667  المجنون 144.71   مالم يخترقو لو تطلع روح الواحد منهم لن يصعد فهم للنزول ركزو عليهم  الباوند فرنك عند السعر المتوقع الارتداد منه 1.6280  الكيبل اهم النقاط له والله اعلم  وهم مهمين جدا له والله اعلم  1.5486 اختراقها صعود مالم تخرتق نزول وهي ستوب للبيع   كسر 1.5314 مفتاح  النزول بإذن الله لنقطة التي تليها وهي  ستوب للشراء   كسرها 1.5219مفتاح النزول بإذن الله لنقطة التي تليها وهي ستوب للشراء  كسر 1.5130 مفتاح النزول بإذن الله  للنزول في نزول  وهي ستوب للشراء  بكسر 1.5130 اغلاق الموجه الحاليه الصاعده والله اعلم ستوب للشراء   النقاط مهمه احفظوها جيدا   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   والان أستاذنكم واراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## amiro

فى امان الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبروووووك للجميع  اليورو ين مالم يخترق 127.88 اجنووو ربحكم وستوب للبيع للمغامر والهدف القناعة بغد تاكد رجاءءءءءءءءء السعر الحالي 127.63 احتمال يكون نهاية الصعود للموجه الحاليه 127.70 ولست متاكد  المهم هذه احد اهدافه وصل له ومتبقي الاخر  وسنحاول اخذه اذا توفقنا به من منطقة اخرى اذا ماتوقرت وليست دعوة للشراء في حال نزل الا انوه عنه افضل والخيار لكم  والحمد لله وصل للـ 127.65 الحمد لله 160\150 نقطة لا للطمع ولو صعد بعد الجني والخيار لكم   والله الموفق

 الف الف مبروك ربنا يزيدك ويزيد الكل من نعيمه   :015:  :Ongue:  :AA:  :015:

----------


## ابو نوران

عزاالله انك وفيت وكفيت وبيض الله وجهك اللهم بيض وجهه ودله على طريق الصح واشف اخينا ابو مروان يااخي انا اشكرك من كل اعماق قلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللبي لك مني الدعا وبيض الله وجيه اخويانا المحترمين واشوي اشوي على ابو مروان لايروح عنا ونقعد فيها

----------


## ربحان خسران

اخي العزيز aljameel 
عندي بيع المجنون.75 .142 هل تعتقد النزول  
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ساكتب لليورو ين توصيةعلى السريع  والله اعلم للشراء  شراء من 126.20  الستوب 126   الهدف بإذن الله 127.90  واتوقع لايتجاوز 128.20 والله اعلم افهموووووووووووووه على كيفكم    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والزرق جميعا  لن اكون متابع معكم خلال الساعات القادمة وساحاول بقدر المستطاع وان لم اتواجد اعذروني مقدما  الناس بتنتظرني على الغداء ذبحوني تلفونات

----------


## aljameel

> اخي العزيز aljameel 
> عندي بيع المجنون.75 .142 هل تعتقد النزول  
> تحياتي

 متوقع لليور ين نزول الان انزلت به توصية 
فاذا نزل طبيعي المجنون بينزل  
والله اعلم ولا تتكل على كلامي انما رأيت فرصة امامي وكتبتها 
المهم المجنون  تحت 144.71 للنزوووووووول بإذن الله

----------


## karimahmed422

حضرتك سعر الشراء 126.20 ولا 127.20

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اتفضل يا استاذنا يا ابو مروان وبالهنا والشفا يا غالى

----------


## soliter

> حضرتك سعر الشراء 126.20 ولا 127.20

 امر شراء معلق

----------


## ربحان خسران

> متوقع لليور ين نزول الان انزلت به توصية 
> فاذا نزل طبيعي المجنون بينزل  
> والله اعلم ولا تتكل على كلامي انما رأيت فرصة امامي وكتبتها 
> المهم المجنون تحت 144.71 للنزوووووووول بإذن الله

  جزاك الله خير

----------


## ابو نوران

الاخبار على الدولار باقي 20 دقيقه انتبهو مهمه

----------


## ahmedfeki

> الاخبار على الدولار باقي 20 دقيقه انتبهو مهمه

 IN FXDD ??

----------


## adel2007

ابو مروان كيفك ياباشا...
ابغاك الله يسعدك على الخاص والمشكلة مش مفعلة الرسائل الخاصة عندك؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    والله اعلم  الكيبل النقطة 1.5486   اليورو دولار النقطة 1.3667  المجنون 144.71   مالم يخترقو لو تطلع روح الواحد منهم لن يصعد فهم للنزول ركزو عليهم  الباوند فرنك عند السعر المتوقع الارتداد منه 1.6280  الكيبل اهم النقاط له والله اعلم وهم مهمين جدا له والله اعلم  1.5486 اختراقها صعود مالم تخرتق نزول وهي ستوب للبيع  كسر 1.5314 مفتاح النزول بإذن الله لنقطة التي تليها وهي ستوب للشراء  كسرها 1.5219مفتاح النزول بإذن الله لنقطة التي تليها وهي ستوب للشراء  كسر 1.5130 مفتاح النزول بإذن الله للنزول في نزول وهي ستوب للشراء  بكسر 1.5130 اغلاق الموجه الحاليه الصاعده والله اعلم ستوب للشراء   النقاط مهمه احفظوها جيدا   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   والان أستاذنكم واراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

   الان عند مناطق الحسم لهم والله اعلم اما اختراق او نزول وهم الستوب للبيع  في حال اختقرم سيصعدو صعود والله اعلم محدود ثم النزول لاخذ مراكز شراء  وبأذن الله ساضع نقاط لمراكز شراء متوقع بتكون منطقة شراء جيده والله  اقصد الكيبل واليورو

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار الحمد لله اخترق 1.3667 السعر الحالي 1.3675  اليوم الشغل على اليور  الباوند حتى اتاكد منه وساضع له منطقة شرا ء ممتازه بإذن الله وتوفيقه  في حال كما هو متوقع بعد اختراقه 1.3667 يصعد صعود محدود ثم النزول لاخذ مراكز شراء من تحت   التوصية كالتالي  شراء اليورو دولار من 1.3535 للـ 1.3500  الستوب 1.3470   الهدف بإذن الله 1.3690   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ساكتب لليورو ين توصيةعلى السريع والله اعلم للشراء  شراء من 126.20  الستوب 126   الهدف بإذن الله 127.90  واتوقع لايتجاوز 128.20 والله اعلم افهموووووووووووووه على كيفكم    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والزرق جميعا  لن اكون متابع معكم خلال الساعات القادمة وساحاول بقدر المستطاع وان لم اتواجد اعذروني مقدما   الناس بتنتظرني على الغداء ذبحوني تلفونات

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق  التوصية مازالت قائمة والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار الحمد لله اخترق 1.3667 السعر الحالي 1.3675  اليوم الشغل على اليور الباوند حتى اتاكد منه وساضع له منطقة شرا ء ممتازه بإذن الله وتوفيقه  في حال كما هو متوقع بعد اختراقه 1.3667 يصعد صعود محدود ثم النزول لاخذ مراكز شراء من تحت   التوصية كالتالي  شراء اليورو دولار من 1.3535 للـ 1.3500  الستوب 1.3470   الهدف بإذن الله 1.3690   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 تمام ياريس يا مسهل الاحوال يارب  :015:

----------


## أبو جوان

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار الحمد لله اخترق 1.3667 السعر الحالي 1.3675  اليوم الشغل على اليور  الباوند حتى اتاكد منه وساضع له منطقة شرا ء ممتازه بإذن الله وتوفيقه  في حال كما هو متوقع بعد اختراقه 1.3667 يصعد صعود محدود ثم النزول لاخذ مراكز شراء من تحت   التوصية كالتالي  شراء اليورو دولار من 1.3535 للـ 1.3500  الستوب 1.3470   الهدف بإذن الله 1.3690   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 السلام عليكم جميعا
بارك الله بك ابو مروان
الرجاء التأكد من الأرقام .... يعني ننتظر تقريبا اغلاق الجاب لوضع أوامر الشراء ؟؟؟

----------


## رشدي

> للمشاهدة والله الموفق  التوصية مازالت قائمة والله اعلم   موفقين بإذن الله

  
هههههههههه 
ما لحقت على اليورو ين  
استوب 20 نقطة وهدف فوق ال 100 ! 
والله جميل ................

----------


## soliter

> هههههههههه 
> ما لحقت على اليورو ين  
> استوب 20 نقطة وهدف فوق ال 100 ! 
> والله جميل ................

 رشدى باشا .... شراء معلق

----------


## ابو نوران

اتوقع ان استوب البيع للباوند 1.5005للاحتياط

----------


## ابو نوران

اذا اغلقت الاربع ساعات الحاليه فوق 4984 خلاص راح يطلع الله اعلم لاحد ياخذ علمي تراني اتسلى واتعلم

----------


## رشدي

> رشدى باشا .... شراء معلق

  
لا تؤاخذنى  
مخى ساح خلاص ......... :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو نوران

اتحداه يطلع 4987العب مع نفسي لاتاخذون كلامي مجرد راي

----------


## ابو نوران

> لا تؤاخذنى  
> مخى ساح خلاص .........

  حطله علبه من شان مايخلص لحسن يسيح كله ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Booss

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار الحمد لله اخترق 1.3667 السعر الحالي 1.3675  اليوم الشغل على اليور  الباوند حتى اتاكد منه وساضع له منطقة شرا ء ممتازه بإذن الله وتوفيقه  في حال كما هو متوقع بعد اختراقه 1.3667 يصعد صعود محدود ثم النزول لاخذ مراكز شراء من تحت   التوصية كالتالي  شراء اليورو دولار من 1.3535 للـ 1.3500  الستوب 1.3470   الهدف بإذن الله 1.3690   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 
هلا اخوي الجميل ,, 
بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الكبير والذي فيه خير للجميع ..
اخوي فقط اريد ان أتأكد من الارقام هل هي صحيحة !!!
هل تقصد 13535  ام تقصد 1.3635 ؟؟؟    
وشكرا لك

----------


## [email protected]@

السلام عليكم

----------


## ahmedfeki

ما رأيك أستاذ جميل في هذه الأهداف اللي في المرفقات

----------


## عبدالكريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
استاذنا ابو مروان  
لو سمحت يا غالي تفتح موضوع في منتدى التواصل مع الادارة , لاني احتاجك لامر مهم  
وياريت تختارالتوقيت الذي يناسبك , و لا يتعارض مع اشغالك يا غالي . 
بارك الله فيك مقدما  :Regular Smile:

----------


## beck777

اخي ابو مروان هل نبيع الباوند من هنا طالما لم يخترق 1.5486 ونجعلها استوب للبيع ام ان الباوند سيهبط ليشكل منطقة شراء 
بصراحة انا عندي بيع باوند من 1.5050 واليورو من 1.36 وقد تم اغلاق الموضوع بسبب مرضك شفاك الله وجعل تعبك معنا في ميزان حسناتك وجزاك الله خيرا وتفاجئت بعودت الموضوع فأرجو نصيحتك وشكرا

----------


## lionofegypt2020

بعض من كلمات برنانكى المهمة التى قالها اليوم امام الكونجرس والمؤثرة خلال الفترة القادمة  برنانكي : فرض قيود كبيرة ما زالت قائمة على اساس وتيرة الانتعاش   برنانكي : نشعر بالقلق خصوصا انه في 44 في المئة من العاطلين عن العمل في مارس اذار بدون وظيفة لمدة ستة أشهر أو أكثر   حذر بيرنانكى : من ان "معالجة المشاكل المالية للبلاد سيتطلب خيارات صعبة ، ولكن ارجائها سيجعلها أكثر صعوبة"    بيرنانكى : انه على الرغم من عجز كبير في الوقت الراهن هي حالة "لا مناص منها" نظرا للأضرار الناجمة عن الركود الاقتصادي   برنانكي : الانتعاش الاقتصادي بدأ في Q2 من العام الماضي   تحياتى للجميع محمد أبو الدهب

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم أسف لعدم التواجد لانشغالي  
ومن بعدها نمت الان صاحي

----------


## Booss

> السلام عليكم أسف لعدم التواجد لانشغالي  
> ومن بعدها نمت الان صاحي

 
وعليكم السلام اخوي .. يعطيك العافية

----------


## soliter

وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## osha_ahmed

حمدالله على السلامة يا غالى  
شايف ايه حضرتك بالنسبة للكيبيل و اليورو

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 93.20  التوصية  الخميس الساعة 00.55 صباحا 15\4  والله اعلم للصعود وكانت فرصة للشراء عنما نزل انما لعدم التواجد نزل وصعد   واتوقع والله اعلم لن ينزل تحت اللو الحالي 92.81  الشراء من السعر الحالي 93.20 او اختارو مايناسبكم   الستوب 93 او اللو 92.81   الهدف الاول بإذن الله 94.50  الهدف الثاني بإذن الله 95.60  الهدف الثالث بإذن الله 96.55  لوقدر الله نزل تحت الستوبان ساضع لكم الستوب الريئسي 92.35 واتوقع لا يصل له انما للاحتياط  الاهداف بإذن الله وضعت لكم جميع الاهداف وانتم وقناعتكم يهمني بالتوصية الهدف الاول  باقي الاهداف الخيار لكم انما ارى فرصة عليه ممتازه فحرام لا اذكر اهدافه  لا ارغب بمتابعة الاهداف لاتفرغ لغيره وبامانه ارهاق علي المتابعه من يرغب يصبر عليه بإذن الله بيروح لهم اوكي اتفقنا  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> حمدالله على السلامة يا غالى  
> شايف ايه حضرتك بالنسبة للكيبيل و اليورو

 اخي اليورو وضعت له توصية اليوم الكيبل مجرد اتاكد منه ساضع له توصية بإذن الله الصبر جميل فوات ربح ولاخسارة انا ارغب ادخلكم باقل ستوب ممكن

----------


## aljameel

> هلا اخوي الجميل ,, 
> بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الكبير والذي فيه خير للجميع ..
> اخوي فقط اريد ان أتأكد من الارقام هل هي صحيحة !!!
> هل تقصد 13535 ام تقصد 1.3635 ؟؟؟  
> وشكرا لك

 هلا اخي اقصد 1.3535 نزل لها اهلا وسهلا مانزل الله معاه بنشوف له فرصه اخرى ولكن والله اعلم حتى اللحظه المعطيات بقول بينزل لنقطة الشراء والله اعلم اليوم توقعت له صعود محدود بعد اختراق 1.3667 ثم نزول وحتى اللحظة السناريو كما هو متوقع والله فالصبر جميل والله الموفق

----------


## tetosun

الله يجزاك كل خير يالجميل تاعبينك معانا لكن والله كله في ميزان حسناتك آمين  تم دخول الصفقة الآن والله الموفق  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   استاذنا ابو مروان   لو سمحت يا غالي تفتح موضوع في منتدى التواصل مع الادارة , لاني احتاجك لامر مهم   وياريت تختارالتوقيت الذي يناسبك , و لا يتعارض مع اشغالك يا غالي .  بارك الله فيك مقدما

 هلا مشرفنا العزيز وجودك بيننا شرف لنا   بإذن الله غدا الوقت الحالي متاخر بعد منتصف الليل ولم ارى مشاركتك الا بالوقت الحالي عذرا لك ياغلي   تقديري واحترامي لك أستاذي الغالي

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابو مروان هل نبيع الباوند من هنا طالما لم يخترق 1.5486 ونجعلها استوب للبيع ام ان الباوند سيهبط ليشكل منطقة شراء  بصراحة انا عندي بيع باوند من 1.5050 واليورو من 1.36 وقد تم اغلاق الموضوع بسبب مرضك شفاك الله وجعل تعبك معنا في ميزان حسناتك وجزاك الله خيرا وتفاجئت بعودت الموضوع فأرجو نصيحتك وشكرا

 هلا اخي العزيز انا توقعت اليوم لواخترق 586 يصعد صعود محدود له ولكن البيع لم اوصي افضل الدخول بنقطة واضحة واذا رغبت بالبيع ارجع لمشاكة لي اليوم الصباح كتبت له نقاط بعد 1.5486 يجب اختراقها اذا له صعود  تسر ماتضر

----------


## ahmedfeki

أنا مش عرف يا أخ جميل 
ليه أنا بذات 
مبتجوبش 
على أسئلتي أو اقترحاتي؟؟؟
لو أسئلتي تافهة ؟؟اعلمني حتى على الخاص
لو ازعجتك ؟ قلي
على الأقل أعرف السبب

----------


## عملات 2010

مرحبا بالاخ الجميل 
امس لما سالتك استاذي قلت انه المجنون لو اخترق 144.71 ماراح يرجع 
بل هو صعود
اذن الان الان هو باذن الله صعود لنه اخترق هالمنطقة وذهب لل 145.02 ولم يستطع الاكمال وعاد 
الى 144.77

----------


## heidar elselehdar

صباح الخيرات
اين انت يا جميل اتمنى ان يكون ما يمنعك عنا خير

----------


## amiro

ان شاء الله يكون المانع خير

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ان شاء الله

----------


## الثائر

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ساكتب لليورو ين توصيةعلى السريع  والله اعلم للشراء  شراء من 126.20  الستوب 126   الهدف بإذن الله 127.90  واتوقع لايتجاوز 128.20 والله اعلم افهموووووووووووووه على كيفكم    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والزرق جميعا  لن اكون متابع معكم خلال الساعات القادمة وساحاول بقدر المستطاع وان لم اتواجد اعذروني مقدما  الناس بتنتظرني على الغداء ذبحوني تلفونات

  
الحمد لله على الرزق 
انا فهمت من استاذنا ابومروان  
انه نازل الى 126.20  
وبعته من 127.20 وكان هدفي 126.20  
وثم اشتريته من 126.20 ويكون هدفي 127.90  
الف شكر ابو مروووووووووووان وبصراحة يجب قراءة ما بين السطور في كلامك

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> هلا اخوي الجميل ,, 
> بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الكبير والذي فيه خير للجميع ..
> اخوي فقط اريد ان أتأكد من الارقام هل هي صحيحة !!!
> هل تقصد 13535 ام تقصد 1.3635 ؟؟؟  
> وشكرا لك

 تفعلت التوصية  و ربنا يجعلها خضراء على الجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار الحمد لله اخترق 1.3667 السعر الحالي 1.3675  اليوم الشغل على اليور الباوند حتى اتاكد منه وساضع له منطقة شرا ء ممتازه بإذن الله وتوفيقه  في حال كما هو متوقع بعد اختراقه 1.3667 يصعد صعود محدود ثم النزول لاخذ مراكز شراء من تحت   التوصية كالتالي  شراء اليورو دولار من 1.3535 للـ 1.3500  الستوب 1.3470   الهدف بإذن الله 1.3690   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

  اسف كنت اقصد هذه التوصية

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5412    الساعه 2.40  مساء الخميس  بيع من 1.5650 للـ 1.5700  الستوب 1.5715  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5450  انا توصيتي بيع بالنسبة للشراء لا ارغب اضع توصية شراء بستوب كبير هذا يخصكم ولكن اتوقع لاينزل اقل من 1.5340 او 1.5314 وليست توصية شراء   وافهمووووووووه على كيفكم   والخيار لكم   أسف على عدم المتابعة للامانه كثر الارهاق يسبب الم بالدسك فاحاول ان اكون معكم على فترات متقطعه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## صاحب هدف

الله يمدك بالصحة والعافيه يا بو مروان يا معلمي 
والله يبارك فيك دنيا وآخرة

----------


## amiro

الف سلامه عليك والحمد لله انك بخير ويارب يتم لك الشفاء

----------


## Booss

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5412    الساعه 2.40  مساء الخميس  بيع من 1.5650 للـ 1.5700  الستوب 1.5715  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5450  انا توصيتي بيع بالنسبة للشراء لا ارغب اضع توصية شراء بستوب كبير هذا يخصكم ولكن اتوقع لاينزل اقل من 1.5340 او 1.5314 وليست توصية شراء   وافهمووووووووه على كيفكم   والخيار لكم   أسف على عدم المتابعة للامانه كثر الارهاق يسبب الم بالدسك فاحاول ان اكون معكم على فترات متقطعه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 
بارك الله فيك  .. والف سلامة عليك يالطيب

----------


## صاحب هدف

استاذي كنت ذاكر النقطة 1.5635 نقطة ارتداد وستوب للبيع فهل التغت ام لازالت قائمة وفي حال اختراقها نعتمد الـ 1.5713 
وشكرا لك مقدما يامعلمي

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ساكتب لليورو ين توصيةعلى السريع والله اعلم للشراء  شراء من 126.20  الستوب 126   الهدف بإذن الله 127.90  واتوقع لايتجاوز 128.20 والله اعلم افهموووووووووووووه على كيفكم    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والزرق جميعا  لن اكون متابع معكم خلال الساعات القادمة وساحاول بقدر المستطاع وان لم اتواجد اعذروني مقدما   الناس بتنتظرني على الغداء ذبحوني تلفونات

 هذه التوصية وضعتها امس الظهر وللاسف الستوب ضرب الله يعوضكم باحسن منها إن شاء الله والحمد لله اخذنا منه الكثير الايام السابقة ولكم عندي 20 نقطة  فلا ارغب اضع الستوب كبير هو المفروض لاينزل اقل من 125.50\68 ولكن بنزوله تحت 126 فصعب الحكم علية الان احتمال واحتمال  ومبروووك لمن فهمها واستفاد منها بالنزول   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## الثائر

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5412    الساعه 2.40  مساء الخميس  بيع من 1.5650 للـ 1.5700  الستوب 1.5715  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5450  انا توصيتي بيع بالنسبة للشراء لا ارغب اضع توصية شراء بستوب كبير هذا يخصكم ولكن اتوقع لاينزل اقل من 1.5340 او 1.5314 وليست توصية شراء   وافهمووووووووه على كيفكم   والخيار لكم   أسف على عدم المتابعة للامانه كثر الارهاق يسبب الم بالدسك فاحاول ان اكون معكم على فترات متقطعه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 مفهوم يا ابو مروان   
ابومروان كلامك يحمل الكثير والكثير من الاهداف  
وان شاء الله الاخوة يفهموا ما وراء الكلام  
ابو مروان انا فهمت قصدك تماما والحين انا شـ............ :Big Grin:  
والهدف مدحل البيع وببيع من هناك  
الفوركس بدون مغامرة مدروسة بكون ممل  
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي كنت ذاكر النقطة 1.5635 نقطة ارتداد وستوب للبيع فهل التغت ام لازالت قائمة وفي حال اختراقها نعتمد الـ 1.5713 
> وشكرا لك مقدما يامعلمي

 هلا اخي صاحب الواضح امامي الان كما بالتوصية مجرد يتغير شي سابلغ به بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

الدولار فرنك المفروض والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0694  يصعد للــ 1.0650 + - او 635  الستوب بعيد 1.0700   ولكن لو صعد وارتد فممكن اخذه بيع وضع الستوب نقطة الارتداد  هدفه بإذن الله 1.0510  الرجاء لا للمغامره صعد اهلا وسهلا ما صعد الله معه   والا أستاذنكم ولنا لقاء بإذن الله  ومتى ماوجدت فرصه ساضعها بوقتها بإذن الله

----------


## ابو نوران

اخبار البطاله بعد ربع ساعه انتبهو يسعدكم رب العالمين ويحميكم من كل مكروه امين الدولار

----------


## رشدي

> أسف على عدم المتابعة للامانه كثر الارهاق يسبب الم بالدسك فاحاول ان اكون معكم على فترات متقطعه   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

    نبهت عليك اكثر من مرة  انت ممنوع من المشاركة الى الأسبوع القادم  :Angry Smile:  وبدون مناقشة  صحتك بالدنيا يا عمي   بارك الله فيك ................ :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو نوران

كافي منك يابو مروان ان تنور لنا الطريق بكلمتين واتركنا نتصرف واخونا رشدي ينورنا شوي ومشكورين

----------


## osha_ahmed

اخى العزيز  الجميل  
دخلت شراء للمجنون من 143.55...هل تتوقع حضرتك كسر قمة 145  وهى مقاومة موفينج 200 ......وماهى اهدافه فى حالة الكسر ؟؟ 
جزاك الله خيرا اخى وارجو ان اكون لم اثقل عليك       شفاك الله وعفاك

----------


## رشدي

> كافي منك يابو مروان ان تنور لنا الطريق بكلمتين واتركنا نتصرف واخونا رشدي ينورنا شوي ومشكورين

  
النور نورك يا اخى ليس نور واحد ..........  بل(( نوران))  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> اخى العزيز الجميل  
> دخلت شراء للمجنون من 143.55...هل تتوقع حضرتك كسر قمة 145 وهى مقاومة موفينج 200 ......وماهى اهدافه فى حالة الكسر ؟؟ 
> جزاك الله خيرا اخى وارجو ان اكون لم اثقل عليك شفاك الله وعفاك

 هلا اخي بالنسبة للمجنون والله اعلم  لا يفهم من كلامي توصية شراء له انا لا احب الستوبات الكبيره للامانه انما بما انك داخل شراء ساكتب لك ما ارى والله يكتب له التوفيق   المجنون والله اعلم بما انه اخترق 144.71 امس اتوقع بيصعد وهي مفتاح الصعود له والله اعلم فوق 142 فهو للصعوووود والله اعلم   اهداف الصعود بإذن الله 145.75 \146.30\146.60 فما تكون نهاية الصعود له او يواصل من بعدها المهم كل السابق مشرووط بانه يكون فوق 142 والله اعلم  موفق اخي بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> نبهت عليك اكثر من مرة  انت ممنوع من المشاركة الى الأسبوع القادم  وبدون مناقشة  صحتك بالدنيا يا عمي   بارك الله فيك ................

 بارك الله يارشدي واشكرك لاهتمامك

----------


## osha_ahmed

الف شكر استاذى الغالى   
جزاك الله خيرا ...واكمل شفاك على خير ...

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم الباوند فرنك والله  اعلم السعرالحالي 1.6365   انا من قبل موصي عليه بيع من الـ 1.6510 باهداف بعيده  و الحمد لله توفقنا  به بالبيع والحمد لله حتى اللحظة نحن ربحانين انما الان بالوضع الحالي فوق 1.6300\1.6260  احتمال يواصل صعود للـ 1.6615  واحتمال ينزل فالا ارغب بالمجازفه   فالافضل نخرج منه بالربح الذي معنا   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## rony01145

مبروك لكل من ربح من الصفقة 
و هل يوجد توصيات متاحه للدخول لان

----------


## عملات 2010

استاذنا ماعطيتنا تحليل بسيط لليورو ين جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## حمزة ،،

يعطيك العافية يا الجميل ،، بإنتظار وضوح الصورة على الكيبل

----------


## BRUFEN

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيفك اخوي أبو مروان وكيف صحتك إن شاء الله أحسن وبخير وعافيه يارب 
والله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه ويبارك فيك ولك ويثيبك خير الثواب  
أبو مروان انا دخلت أمس في الدولار ين والسوق شكله ماله خاتمه 
فياليت تفيدني برأيك إذا سمح لك وقتك

----------


## صاحب هدف

استاذي ربي يسعد مساك 
حين عودتك باذن الله ياريت نظرتك البعيدة للكيبل هل ستكون مناطق الـ 56 و الـ 57 نهاية الصعود ان شاء الله وبداية الرحلة الى 1.43و  1.42 ان شاء الله 
وفي حال واصل بعد 5715 ماهو هدفه التالي 
وشكرا لك يابو مروان مقدما 
همسة للجميل : بكره اغلاق اسبوعي ومحتاجينك معانا ياجميل الله يبارك فيك

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار الحمد لله اخترق 1.3667 السعر الحالي 1.3675  اليوم الشغل على اليور الباوند حتى اتاكد منه وساضع له منطقة شرا ء ممتازه بإذن الله وتوفيقه  في حال كما هو متوقع بعد اختراقه 1.3667 يصعد صعود محدود ثم النزول لاخذ مراكز شراء من تحت   التوصية كالتالي  شراء اليورو دولار من 1.3535 للـ 1.3500  الستوب 1.3470   الهدف بإذن الله 1.3690   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 الحمد لله التوصية تفعلت والحمد لله والسعر الحالي 1.3577   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الرجاء رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول 1.3535 للاحتياط غد الجمعه  بإذن الله عند الوصول للهدف مراقبة النقطة 1.3820 مالم تخترق فهو للنزول والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> كيفك اخوي أبو مروان وكيف صحتك إن شاء الله أحسن وبخير وعافيه يارب 
> والله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه ويبارك فيك ولك ويثيبك خير الثواب  
> أبو مروان انا دخلت أمس في الدولار ين والسوق شكله ماله خاتمه 
> فياليت تفيدني برأيك إذا سمح لك وقتك

 اخي فعلا الدولار ين هو ممل جدا ولكن الله يعينك تصبر عليه  المنطقة التي هو بها منطقة تصحيح المفروض لاينزل يصعد منها  المهم التزم بالستوب 92.82 ومجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب للـ 93   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي ربي يسعد مساك 
> حين عودتك باذن الله ياريت نظرتك البعيدة للكيبل هل ستكون مناطق الـ 56 و الـ 57 نهاية الصعود ان شاء الله وبداية الرحلة الى 1.43و 1.42 ان شاء الله 
> وفي حال واصل بعد 5715 ماهو هدفه التالي 
> وشكرا لك يابو مروان مقدما 
> همسة للجميل : بكره اغلاق اسبوعي ومحتاجينك معانا ياجميل الله يبارك فيك

 بإذن الله ساحاول بوضع له تحليل كامل فيما بعد

----------


## dany123456

:Eh S(7):   

> الحمد لله التوصية تفعلت والحمد لله والسعر الحالي 1.3577   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الرجاء رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول 1.3535 للاحتياط غد الجمعه  بإذن الله عند الوصول للهدف مراقبة النقطة 1.3820 مالم تخترق فهو للنزول والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 93.20  التوصية الخميس الساعة 00.55 صباحا 15\4  والله اعلم للصعود وكانت فرصة للشراء عنما نزل انما لعدم التواجد نزل وصعد   واتوقع والله اعلم لن ينزل تحت اللو الحالي 92.81  الشراء من السعر الحالي 93.20 او اختارو مايناسبكم   الستوب 93 او اللو 92.81   الهدف الاول بإذن الله 94.50  الهدف الثاني بإذن الله 95.60  الهدف الثالث بإذن الله 96.55  لوقدر الله نزل تحت الستوبان ساضع لكم الستوب الريئسي 92.35 واتوقع لا يصل له انما للاحتياط  الاهداف بإذن الله وضعت لكم جميع الاهداف وانتم وقناعتكم يهمني بالتوصية الهدف الاول  باقي الاهداف الخيار لكم انما ارى فرصة عليه ممتازه فحرام لا اذكر اهدافه  لا ارغب بمتابعة الاهداف لاتفرغ لغيره وبامانه ارهاق علي المتابعه من يرغب يصبر عليه بإذن الله بيروح لهم اوكي اتفقنا   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 والله اعلم فرصة لمن لم يدخل الشراء السعر الحالي 93   الستوب 92.80   والجاء اللالتزم بالستوب 92.80 فقط  لمن دخل به بالاول او من يرغب الدخول به الان  والهدف بإذن الله 94.50  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق

----------


## elkashab

يعنى احنا نشترى اليورو دولار من سعر 1.3577

----------


## ahmedfeki

(اللهم أني عبدك وابن عبدك وابن أمتك ناصيتي بيدك ماض في حكمك عدل في قضاؤك أسألك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك أو أنزلته في كتابك أو علمته أحد من خلقك أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك أن تجعل القرأن ربيع قلبي ونوور صدري وجلاء حزني وذهاب همي ) فعن ابن مسعود أن رسول الله قال : ((ما أصاب أحد قط هم ولا حزن فقاله إلا اذهب الله عز وجل همه وأبدله مكان حزنه فرحاً قالوا: يا رسول الله ينبغي لنا أن نتعلم هؤلاء الكلمات ؟ قال : أجل ينبغي لمن سمعهن أن يتعلمهن )) رواه ابن حبان وغيرهما

----------


## BRUFEN

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه وطهور بإذن الله 
ورضاء الناس غاية لا تدرك فأرجو من شخصك
الكريم الإهتمام بنفسك اولاً وإن شاء الله وبإذن الله
فعل الخير الي قدمته على عدد صفحاتك تثبت الخير 
الكثير والكثير بما قدمته لأخوانك فلا تبخل على نفسك 
كما لم تبخل على اخوانك

----------


## aljameel

> أنا مش عرف يا أخ جميل 
> ليه أنا بذات 
> مبتجوبش 
> على أسئلتي أو اقترحاتي؟؟؟
> لو أسئلتي تافهة ؟؟اعلمني حتى على الخاص
> لو ازعجتك ؟ قلي
> على الأقل أعرف السبب

  

> (اللهم أني عبدك وابن عبدك وابن أمتك ناصيتي بيدك ماض في حكمك عدل في قضاؤك أسألك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك أو أنزلته في كتابك أو علمته أحد من خلقك أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك أن تجعل القرأن ربيع قلبي ونوور صدري وجلاء حزني وذهاب همي ) فعن ابن مسعود أن رسول الله قال : ((ما أصاب أحد قط هم ولا حزن فقاله إلا اذهب الله عز وجل همه وأبدله مكان حزنه فرحاً قالوا: يا رسول الله ينبغي لنا أن نتعلم هؤلاء الكلمات ؟ قال : أجل ينبغي لمن سمعهن أن يتعلمهن )) رواه ابن حبان وغيرهما

 جزاك الله خير   اخي العزيز انت واضع جدول توصيات فمن الصعب ايؤيدك فيهم او لا ايؤدك   خوفا على احد الاخوة يأخذ بهم اذا ايؤدك بهم   واحتاج وقت للتحليل ليست واحده انما مجموعة   ارجو انك تفهمتني وقبول عذري

----------


## aljameel

> يعنى احنا نشترى اليورو دولار من سعر 1.3577

 اخي اذا لم تدخل من الاول فصعب اقولك ادخل الان التوصية تفعلت والسعر ارتفع 
ولكن راقب توصية الكيبل لم تتفعل حتى اللحظة  بإذن الله فيها خير

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه وطهور بإذن الله 
> ورضاء الناس غاية لا تدرك فأرجو من شخصك
> الكريم الإهتمام بنفسك اولاً وإن شاء الله وبإذن الله
> فعل الخير الي قدمته على عدد صفحاتك تثبت الخير 
> الكثير والكثير بما قدمته لأخوانك فلا تبخل على نفسك 
> كما لم تبخل على اخوانك

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## BRUFEN

على فكرة نسيت أقولك مبرووووووووووووووووووووك الصبغه 
وعلى البركة الترقية تستاهل كل خير والله 
والله يوفقك ويسهل أمورك أينما ذهبت وبكل خطوة سلامه يارب

----------


## ahmedfeki

> جزاك الله خير   اخي العزيز انت واضع جدول توصيات فمن الصعب ايؤيدك فيهم او لا ايؤدك   خوفا على احد الاخوة يأخذ بهم اذا ايؤدك بهم   واحتاج وقت للتحليل ليست واحده انما مجموعة   ارجو انك تفهمتني وقبول عذري

 
عذراً  على سوء الفهم 
فانا  مبتدأ في الفوركس  
واحتاج بعض الدعم
ولم أجد أحسن و أدق من توصياتك
عذراً مرة أخرى أخي جميل
ورجوا أن تعتبرني تلميذك الصعير
وعضم الله أجرك
وجعل كل توصياتك في ميزان حسناتك
ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

----------


## BRUFEN

> يعنى احنا نشترى اليورو دولار من سعر 1.3577

 أخوي الكريم أنا بنفسي دخلت على 77
المهم والاهم توكل على الله وشوفلك مؤشر تفهمه وتتعود عليه 
وشوف التوصيه هل تستاهل تدخل فيها أو تتركها 
لأن أحياناً فيه عقول تستوعب عدة مؤشرات تثبت طلوع او صعود
ولكن أنت تريد وأنا أريد والله يفعل ما يشاء 
فإعتمد على الله سبحانه اولاً ثم في احد المؤشرات وشوف كيف
وضع التوصيه والله يكتب لنا جميعاً كل خير والتوفيق يارب

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  توصيات على المدى البعيد والله اعلم توصيتان لاهداف بعيده بإذن الله هل يصلو لاهدافهم ام لا الله اعلم انتم خذو منهم قناعتكم  الدخول بالمراقبة وعدم الاستعجال هو المفروض الستوب اغلاق يوم انما ساناخذ الستوب كنقطة ونراقب اغلاق اليوم اتفقنا   الباوند فرنك الهدف بإذن الله 1.2300 الستوب 1.6391 السعر الحالي 1.6325  الدولار فرنك الهدف بإذن الله 0.9100 الستوب 1.0730 السعر الحالي 1.0576  توصية ليوم الجمعه للدولار فرنك البيع من 635 \ 665 للـ 700 لوصعد الستوب 1.0730 والهدف بإذن الله 1.0510  بالنسبة لتوصية اليورو انا رفعة الستوب لنقطة الدخول 1.3535  فمن التزم به لاخسارة ولاربح ومن لم يلتزم به والتزم بالستوب الاساسي بالتوصية يجب مراقبته يفضل اما يجني ربحه من السعر الحالي 1.3553 حتى نتاكد من النزول او البقاء به الخيار لكم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذه تحليل شامل للكيبل بشكل عام بامانه انا مالدي من معلومة لا ابخل به على احد 
ليس توصية انما الفكرة العامه له ومنه نستخرج توصياتنا له اما بالشراء الو البيع 
طبعا فيه اخوان لنا لايرغب بذلك واخرون يرغبون من لايرغب به يقول لعدم فهمه فاحترت معكم ولكن السياسه الجديد التي نعمل بها إن شاء الله وضع توصيات يومية 1 او اكثر متى ماتوفرت وتحليل شامل اسبوعي بقدر المستطاع اذا استجد على التقرير السابق تغير والا هو ساري المفعول وساحاول متى ماوجدت فرصة والوقت يسمح لي نضارب يوم واحد بالاسبوع صحيح المضاربه فيها مكاسب كثيرة لمن يجيد العامل معها 
التحيل الشامل للكيبل والله اعلم
كقاعدة عامه بالغالب تحت هدف عام رئيسي 1.5865ونزل للهدف الذي يليه 1.5635 وهدف  يتحقق كهدف رئيسي له 1.4500  نتوقع اي صعود له يكون صعود تصحيح 
الان بنتحرك بين قاع 1.4781 وقمة المفروض الا تخترق 1.5814
كما ذكرت المهم تحت 1.4865 فاحتمال باختراق 1.5814 تخترق 1.4865 واحتمال لا كل شي وارد انما اخذ النقطة 1.5814 كنقطة مهمه اولية والله اعلم
في صعود له الان يعتبر صعود تصحيحي لموجه هابطة هدفها الرئيسي بإذن الله 1.4500\1.4350 
من قبل اتكلم له بنصعد ليصحح الموجه الهابطه طبعا من قبل لديه موجات صغرى يصحح ثم لايكمل المشوار بالنزول لهدفها فيصعد حتى اغلقهم كاملاً لم يتبقى لنا الا المجه الحاليه 
تاكيد الموجه الحالية  المتوقع تصحيح لها  هي النزول وكسر 1.5130 
كسر 1.5130 نتوقع القمة التي صعد لها هي التصحيح للموجه واكتفى بذلك كصعود 
فيه من سألني بيقول النقطة 1.5635 ما انت قلت المفروض مايصعد لها صحيح الكلام ولكن امس باختراق 1.5486 والله اعلم فتحت لنا النقطة 1.5635 والله اعلم.
حتى لوتذكرون امس وضعت نقاط للـ الكيبل 1.5486واليورو 1.3667والمجنون 144.71
وذكرت مالم يخترقو فهم للنزول لو تطلع روحهم وذكرت وذكرت هم الستوب للبيع وكثير منكم استفاد منهم كبيع لانهم صعدو ونزلو اكثر من مرة يقتربو لنقاط الحسم ثم يرتدو نزول ولم اكد لهم هدف انما ذكرت الهدف بالقناعه حتى يتاكد لهم هدف ساذكره  وذكرت من بعد قبل الاختراق في حال اخترقو هايصعدو صعود محدود ثم ينزلو لاخذ مراكز شراءوالله اعلم.
على هذا الاساس وضعت توصيتي على الكيبل بالبيع من 1.5650للـ 1.5700 بستوب 1.5715 فتوقعي بان يصعد لنقطة البيع كهدف له من الهدف بينزل اما للتصحيح للموجه على المدى القريب والمتوسط  الحاليه الصاعده او يكتفى بما صعد كتصحيح للموجه العامه ويبداء رحلة النزول او يصح الموجه ومن ثم يصعد ليكمل موجته الصاعدة والمفروض لا تتجاوز 1.5814 والله اعلم  ليبداء رحلة النزول لهدفه الرئيسي 1.4500\1.4350 بشرط كسر 1.5130 والله اعلم
لهذا وضعت توصية بيع ولم اضع توصية شراء احتمال لايصدق معي الشراء فاكتفيت باليورو شراء 
نفس الشي وضعت توصية على اليورو شراء من 1.3535 بالرغم انها تقريبا نفس التوصية له سابقه وضعتها انما فضلت الانتظار من بعد ماوضعتها حتى اتاكد باختراقه للنقطة 1.3667 من بعد ما اخترقها وضعت التوصية على هذا الاساس 
الان حتى كتابة التقرير ماشي معنا كما هو متوقع. 
المجنون على السريع كفكرة عامه له
المفروض لايتجاوز 146.53 لو صعد  كتحليل بيقول تحت 146.53 فهو للنزول  وله اهداف تحت بكسر 138.60 لهدف اول بإذن الله 130.85 وهدف ثاني بإذن الله  126.25
وذكرت من قبل  بعد اختراق 138.60 اتوقع يصعد لهدف بإذن الله 145\146 اما احدهم او كلاهما ومنه يبداء النزول  وذكرت الهدف بعد الـ 146.30\60 
هل يصعد للـ 146 ام اكتفى بالصعود للـ 145.02 الله اعلم انما كتحليل على المدى القريب بيقول فوق 142 سيذهب بإذن الله  لهدف 146.30 
فصعب الحكم الان هل تكون نقطة 145.02 هي نهاية الصعود  ام سايصعد للـ 146  اليورو ين على السريع كفكرة عامه  النقطة 127.32 هي نقطة المحور لقناتة والله اعلم فوقها المفروض يصعد والمجال مفتوح له حتى 133.46 وان لايتجاوزها 
 تحت 133.46 اهدافه بإذن الله 118.50\114
تحت 127.32 فاحتمال لا يصعد لاهدافه التي من  ضمنها ذكرت 128.50\130\133
فوقها متوقع يصعد لا احدهم او كلاهم  والله اعلم
من الصعب الحكم الان هل يصعد فوق 127.32  ويواصل نزول بما انه الان تحت 127.32 ام اكتفى بالصعود السابق ويواصل النزول الله اعلم انما اعطيتكم فكره عاه له ليس كل ما اكتبه صحيح 100% او اني اجزم بذلك لايجب الاعتماد عليه 100% بالنهاية اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى الخطى والصواب وارد والله اعلم فاذا وجدت بانه مفيد لك خذ به وأن لم تقتنع به فالرجاء الابتعاد عنه  التقرير كتب يوم الخميس وارفق كمشاركة بالموضوع يوم الجمعة 
والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم للصلاة  
أن وجدت فرصة بعد الصلاة ساعود لكم بإذن الله قأن لم اعود فاني نمت ومجرد اصحى معكم بإذن الله بقدر المستطاع

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  توصيات على المدى البعيد والله اعلم توصيتان لاهداف بعيده بإذن الله هل يصلو لاهدافهم ام لا الله اعلم انتم خذو منهم قناعتكم  الدخول بالمراقبة وعدم الاستعجال هو المفروض الستوب اغلاق يوم انما ساناخذ الستوب كنقطة ونراقب اغلاق اليوم اتفقنا   الباوند فرنك الهدف بإذن الله 1.2300 الستوب 1.6391 السعر الحالي 1.6325  الدولار فرنك الهدف بإذن الله 0.9100 الستوب 1.0730 السعر الحالي 1.0576  توصية ليوم الجمعه للدولار فرنك البيع من 635 \ 665 للـ 700 لوصعد الستوب 1.0730 والهدف بإذن الله 1.0510  بالنسبة لتوصية اليورو انا رفعة الستوب لنقطة الدخول 1.3535  فمن التزم به لاخسارة ولاربح ومن لم يلتزم به والتزم بالستوب الاساسي بالتوصية يجب مراقبته يفضل اما يجني ربحه من السعر الحالي 1.3553 حتى نتاكد من النزول او البقاء به الخيار لكم    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 قبل اذهب للصلاة   رجاء خاص لا احد يستعجل على الباوند فرنك   مجرد يكسر 1.6141 يطمئن بالنزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار الحمد لله اخترق 1.3667 السعر الحالي 1.3675  اليوم الشغل على اليور الباوند حتى اتاكد منه وساضع له منطقة شرا ء ممتازه بإذن الله وتوفيقه  في حال كما هو متوقع بعد اختراقه 1.3667 يصعد صعود محدود ثم النزول لاخذ مراكز شراء من تحت   التوصية كالتالي  شراء اليورو دولار من 1.3535 للـ 1.3500  الستوب 1.3470   الهدف بإذن الله 1.3690   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> الحمد لله التوصية تفعلت والحمد لله والسعر الحالي 1.3577   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الرجاء رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول 1.3535 للاحتياط غد الجمعه  بإذن الله عند الوصول للهدف مراقبة النقطة 1.3820 مالم تخترق فهو للنزول والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 هذه توصية اليورو دولار  والله التوصية مسئولية وعلى شأن اخلي مسئوليتي  ساضعكم امام الوضع له انتم وخياركم المفروض الا ينزل تحت 1.3470 ووضعتها الستوب فلو نزل تحتها احتمال يرتد واحتمال لا مالم يكسر 1.3470 فهو للصعود بإذن الله لهدف 1.3690 اختراق الهاي سيذهب والله اعلم 1.3750 للـ 1.3790 بإذن الله مالم يخترق 1.3820 فهو بالموجه الهابطة اختراقها ثم اختراق 1.3937 فيكون للصعود والله اعلم وسيغلق الموجه الهابطة الان في حال كسر 1.3470 نتوقع مواصلة للنزول ولكن ليس مؤاكد انما كلم نزل دعم للنزول حتى يكسر اللو السابق قبلها تاكيد للموجه انما لايحضرني بالوقت الحالي وغالبا مايوكن 1.3250 تقريبا ولست متاكد منه على ما اتذكر فيكون هدفه بإذن الله 1.3100\1.3050 ومن بعدهم الهدف بإذن الله 1.2870 تقريبا  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5412   الساعه 2.40 مساء الخميس  بيع من 1.5650 للـ 1.5700  الستوب 1.5715  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5450  انا توصيتي بيع بالنسبة للشراء لا ارغب اضع توصية شراء بستوب كبير هذا يخصكم ولكن اتوقع لاينزل اقل من 1.5340 او 1.5314 وليست توصية شراء   وافهمووووووووه على كيفكم والخيار لكم   أسف على عدم المتابعة للامانه كثر الارهاق يسبب الم بالدسك فاحاول ان اكون معكم على فترات متقطعه   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 وهذه توصية الكيبل طبعا بيع فمعلومتي المتواضعه بان لاينزل ويكسر 1.5314  متوقع صعوده لمنطقة البيع والله اعلم كسرها لا يعني الهبوط انما يضعف الصعود والمفروض لاتكسر تاكيد الهبوط هو بكسر 1.5130 والله اعلم فانتم راقبو النقطة 1.5314 واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بوقته بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## soliter

جمعه مباركه اخى الكريم 
برجاء نظره على الدولار ين

----------


## aljameel

> جمعه مباركه اخى الكريم 
> برجاء نظره على الدولار ين

 والله اعلم اليورو ين السعر الحالي 125.50 انا موصي عليه شراء 126.20 والستوب 126 كسر 126 توقعت له النزول لست متاكد انما نزل الان هو عند نقطة هدف له125.31 هل يكتفى بها ام ينزل لهدف اخر غير مؤكد تقريبا 124.85 + -  في حال اكتفى بها تكون ستوب للشراء بعد تاكد 100% وليس مؤكد بالوقت الحالي فرضا نزل للـ 124.85 مراقبته لو ارتد ممكن الشراء بعد تاكد من الارتداد والستوب نقطة الارتداد ولكن للامانه بعد كسره للـ 126 احتمال الارتداد واحتمال لا فصعب الحكم عليه نقطة مهم له 123.90 بكسرها ثم كسر 123.41 نتوقع النزول تاكيد النزول بكسر اللو وسيذهب لاهدافه كما بوضعتها بالتقرير العام والله اعلم والله الموفق

----------


## soliter

الله يكرم يا ابو مروان انا بسال عن الدولار ين الساحر
بص عليه كده احتمال بيرتد الان

----------


## aljameel

> الله يكرم يا ابو مروان انا بسال عن الدولار ين الساحر
> بص عليه كده احتمال بيرتد الان

 اخي أسف والله عقلي مع اليورو ين لانه مخسرني 20 نقطة وبامنه نسيت توصيت الدولار ين انما اذا كنت داخل شراء به يفضل عند وصوله لنقطة دخولك تغلق حتى اتاكد منه لو واصل بعد نقطة دخولك ارفع الستوب لنقطة دخولك
هو المفروض لا ينزل اكثر من 92.32 انما بعد كسر 92.80 بحير بصراحه احتمال واحتمال والله اعلم

----------


## soliter

> اخي أسف والله عقلي مع اليورو ين لانه مخسرني 20 نقطة وبامنه نسيت توصيت الدولار ين انما اذا كنت داخل شراء به يفضل عند وصوله لنقطة دخولك تغلق حتى اتاكد منه لو واصل بعد نقطة دخولك ارفع الستوب لنقطة دخولك
> هو المفروض لا ينزل اكثر من 92.32 انما بعد كسر 92.80 بيخو بصراحه احتمال واحتمال والله اعلم

 شكرا اخى الكريم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو ين  والله اعلم السعر الحالي 125.50  التوصية ليوم الجمعة 7.05 صباحا 16\3 لنا عنده 20 نبي ناخذها منه بإذن الله واذا توفقنا به بتوفيق الله وفضله بناخذها عشر اضعاف وزيادة والله يكتب لنا التوفيق يارب  لو نزل لنقطة 124+ - تقريبا سنراقبه وندخل شراء   الستوب 123.43  يفضل الشراء من اقرب نقطة للستوب لو نزل تحت 124   مجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الهدف بإذن الله مفتوح ومتى ماتاكد هدف سابلغ عنه بوقته بإذن الله  والرجاء لا للاستعجال الابعد تاكد يفضل  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## harmony225

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 125.50  التوصية ليوم الجمعة 7.05 صباحا 16\3 لنا عنده 20 نبي ناخذها منه بإذن الله واذا توفقنا به بتوفيق الله وفضله بناخذها عشر اضعاف وزيادة والله يكتب لنا التوفيق يارب  لو نزل لنقطة 124+ - تقريبا سنراقبه وندخل شراء   الستوب 123.43  يفضل الشراء من اقرب نقطة للستوب لو نزل تحت 124   مجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الهدف بإذن الله مفتوح ومتى ماتاكد هدف سابلغ عنه بوقته بإذن الله  والرجاء لا للاستعجال الابعد تاكد يفضل   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 علم وجاري المراقبة والتنفيذ

----------


## aljameel

للمضارب المغامر مراقبة اليورو ين عند 125.70\75 المفرض يرتد نزول لهدف بإذن الله 125.10\124.85 احدهم او كلاهما لو رتد من 125.75 الستوب نقطة الارتداد من الاهداف متوقع يرتد صعود بإذن الله لهدف بإذن الله 125.50 + - ومن الهدف ينزل لهدف 124.60 بإذن الله يحتاج مراقبة قبل الدخول والرجاء اعتماد الستوب نقطة الارتداد والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 125.50  التوصية ليوم الجمعة 7.05 صباحا 16\3 لنا عنده 20 نبي ناخذها منه بإذن الله واذا توفقنا به بتوفيق الله وفضله بناخذها عشر اضعاف وزيادة والله يكتب لنا التوفيق يارب  لو نزل لنقطة 124+ - تقريبا سنراقبه وندخل شراء   الستوب 123.43  يفضل الشراء من اقرب نقطة للستوب لو نزل تحت 124   مجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الهدف بإذن الله مفتوح ومتى ماتاكد هدف سابلغ عنه بوقته بإذن الله  والرجاء لا للاستعجال الابعد تاكد يفضل   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 صباح الفل ياريس جمعة مباركة ان شاء الله  :Teeth Smile:   وان شاء الله نستفاد من نزول اليورو ين ونظبطةةة باذن الله  :Good:   ربنا يكرمك على مجهودك الواااضح جدااا يا غالى  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## janoubi

> للمضارب المغامر مراقبة اليورو ين عند 125.70\75  المفرض يرتد نزول لهدف بإذن الله 125.10\124.85 احدهم او كلاهما لو رتد من 125.75 الستوب نقطة الارتداد من الاهداف متوقع يرتد صعود بإذن الله لهدف بإذن الله 125.50 + - ومن الهدف ينزل لهدف 124.60 بإذن الله يحتاج مراقبة قبل الدخول والرجاء اعتماد الستوب نقطة الارتداد  والله الموفق

 سلامة قلبك يا طيب
اخدت من البيع 40 نقطة
وناطر السعر حتى اشتريه
بارك الله فيك وشفاك
للاسف ما قدرت اتعامل مع توصية الباوند لاني ما استوعبتها كما يجب وخفت غامر
شكرا لجهودك

----------


## amiro

اخى الغالى ابو مروان جزاك الله خيرا و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك واتم لك الشفاء على هذا المجهود الذى تقوم به لنفع اخوانك :Eh S(7):

----------


## mohamed emam

صباح الخير عيكم جميعا
أخى الفاضل أبو مروان أسأل الله العلى القدير أن يكرمك و يجعل كل هذا المجهود فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## Booss

اخوي العزيز ..  *جمعة مباركة عليك وعلى جميع المسلمين بأذن الله ..  أسأل الله العلى القدير أن يكرمك و يجعل كل هذا المجهود الكبير فى ميزان حسناتك .. لك مني كل تقدير وشكر يالغالي*

----------


## ahmedfeki

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو ين  والله اعلم السعر الحالي 125.50  التوصية ليوم الجمعة 7.05 صباحا 16\3 لنا عنده 20 نبي ناخذها منه بإذن الله واذا توفقنا به بتوفيق الله وفضله بناخذها عشر اضعاف وزيادة والله يكتب لنا التوفيق يارب  لو نزل لنقطة 124+ - تقريبا سنراقبه وندخل شراء   الستوب 123.43  يفضل الشراء من اقرب نقطة للستوب لو نزل تحت 124   مجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الهدف بإذن الله مفتوح ومتى ماتاكد هدف سابلغ عنه بوقته بإذن الله  والرجاء لا للاستعجال الابعد تاكد يفضل  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   شكراً أخي أبو مروان على هذه التوصيات القيمة 
لقد قمت بطباعتها ودراستها جيداً
وتلخيصها
وانشاء الله داخلين معك 
هناك توصييات على المدى البعيد سندخلو بها انشاء الله يوم  الاثنين
أما الأن فقد دخلت على هذه الأزواج
USD/CHF :  شراء من نقطة 1.0620  هدف 1.0636  ؛ ستوب 1.0566
طبقا لتوصية : توصية ليوم الجمعه للدولار فرنك
البيع من 635 \ 665 للـ 700 لوصعد الستوب 1.0730 والهدف بإذن الله 1.0510 
GBP/USD :   شراء من نقطة 1.5433  هدف 1.5814  ؛ ستوب 1.5314
طبقا لتوصية : متوقع صعوده لمنطقة البيع والله اعلم كسرها لا يعني الهبوط انما يضعف الصعود والمفروض لاتكسر تاكيد الهبوط هو بكسر 1.5130 والله اعلم فانتم راقبو النقطة 1.5314 واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بوقته بإذن الله 
GBP/JPY : بيع من نقطة 142.77  أما الأهداف وستوب فمازلت حائر  
أرجو منك يا أستاذي الفاضل أن تصحح لنا
وجزاك الله خيراً

----------


## elkashab

اليورو ين حاليا 124.16 
ان شاء الله نشترى لما يوصل 124 صح؟

----------


## ahmedfeki

الحمد لله رب العالمين 
المجنون 89 نقطة   
انشاء لله يواصل النزول إلى هدفه 138.6   :AA:  :18:  :AA:

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
أسف لعدم المتابعه لانشغالي 
جمعه مباركة على الجميع

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 125.50  التوصية ليوم الجمعة 7.05 صباحا 16\3 لنا عنده 20 نبي ناخذها منه بإذن الله واذا توفقنا به بتوفيق الله وفضله بناخذها عشر اضعاف وزيادة والله يكتب لنا التوفيق يارب  لو نزل لنقطة 124+ - تقريبا سنراقبه وندخل شراء   الستوب 123.43  يفضل الشراء من اقرب نقطة للستوب لو نزل تحت 124   مجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الهدف بإذن الله مفتوح ومتى ماتاكد هدف سابلغ عنه بوقته بإذن الله  والرجاء لا للاستعجال الابعد تاكد يفضل   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 الحمد لله كما توقعت النزول له والحمد لله تفعلت التوصية  المهم الستوب الان ولاتغير 123.70  وكما ذكرت مجرد يصعد نرفعه لنقطة الدخول  اذا توفقنا به الهدف بإذن الله 126.50  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

وراقبو توصية اليورو دولار من اغلق لازالت 1.3470 صامده في حال لم تكسر 1.3470 وهي الستوب فالتوصية قائمه بإذن الله  الرجاء المراقبة بالاول

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم الكيبل توصيته قائمة كبيع من 1.5650 واتوقع والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.5314 بانه صاعد لنقطة البيع حتى اللحظة والله اعلم  والا أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اهلا بيك يا غالى وبعودتك 
وان شاء الله الاوامر التى تم تفعيلها
 الى مزيد من الارباح بارك الله فيك

----------


## [email protected]@

ما هو هدف توصية الكيبل

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> وراقبو توصية اليورو دولار من اغلق لازالت 1.3470 صامده  في حال لم تكسر 1.3470 وهي الستوب فالتوصية قائمه بإذن الله   الرجاء المراقبة بالاول

  انا بصراحة خرجت على 15 نقطة ربح و الحمد لله
بنا يكتب لكم فيها ربح اكبر ان شاء الله

----------


## ahmedfeki

دعاء دخول السوق 
قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : « من دخل السوق فقال: "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير" كتب الله له ألف ألف حسنة ومحاعنه ألف ألف سيئة ورفع له ألف الف درجة »

----------


## forex_ksa

بارك الله فيكم وبارك لكم اموالك 
بالتوفيق يارب

----------


## aljameel

الحمد لله حتى اللحظة توفقنا باليورو دولار واليورو ين والباوند فرنك والحمد لله بمنطقة ربح بإذن الله لاهدافهم والخيار لكم بالبقاء  وعن نفسي سابقاء للاسبوع القادم بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة لتوصية للدولار فرنك وصل اليوم للــ 1.0633 لا اعرف هو نهاية الصعود وبداية النزول الله اعلم  ولكن افضل الاسبوع القادم حتى نتاكد منه والخيار لكم  والله الموفق

----------


## ahmedfeki

*أرجوك أخ ابو مروان
فقد اختلطت علينا الأمور فنجحنا في بعض ألصفصات وفشلنا في اخرى  
أرجوك يا استاذنا
أن تكتب لنا ملخص لصفقات الناجحة
والتي تسير حسب التوصيات
وهل وضعها بيع أم شراء
صاعد أم نازل ؟؟؟ 
كما اقترح عليك أستاذي
أن تقوم بنسخ التوصيات والعمل بها على حساب ديمو  
حتى  يسهل لنا  متابعة الأندكسات والمؤشرات  والصفقات على المباشر
وتكون أكثر  وضوحا
فالذي تقوم به في حسابك الحقيقي 
تقوم به على الديمو
مع كافة احتراماتي
وجزاك الله خيراً
ومزيد من النجاح والتألق *

----------


## ahmedfeki

> الحمد لله حتى اللحظة توفقنا باليورو دولار واليورو ين والباوند فرنك والحمد لله بمنطقة ربح بإذن الله لاهدافهم والخيار لكم بالبقاء  وعن نفسي سابقاء للاسبوع القادم بإذن الله

  
أرجوك أخ ابو مروان
فقد اختلطت علينا الأمور فنجحنا في بعض ألصفصات وفشلنا في اخرى  
أرجوك يا استاذنا
أن تكتب لنا ملخص لصفقات الناجحة
والتي تسير حسب التوصيات
وهل وضعها بيع أم شراء
صاعد أم نازل ؟؟؟ 
كما اقترح عليك أستاذي
أن تقوم بنسخ التوصيات والعمل بها على حساب ديمو  
حتى  يسهل لنا  متابعة الأندكسات والمؤشرات  والصفقات على المباشر
وتكون أكثر  وضوحا
فالذي تقوم به في حسابك الحقيقي 
تقوم به على الديمو
مع كافة احتراماتي
وجزاك الله خيراً
ومزيد من النجاح والتألق

----------


## elkashab

السلام عليكم
كان ليا سوال بخصوص صفقتى الدولار فرنك وصفقة اليورو ين 
هل الصفقات دى هتفضل زى ما هى عند افتتاح السوق مرة اخرى يوم الاثنين ولا ممكن تذبذب السوق يغير حركتهم
ولكم جزيل الشكر على جميع الصفقات الرابحة والى الحمد لله اثبتت جدارتها هى وباقى التوصيات الموجودة فى قلعة الفوركس المتداول العربى

----------


## رشدي

> الحمد لله حتى اللحظة توفقنا باليورو دولار واليورو ين والباوند فرنك والحمد لله بمنطقة ربح  بإذن الله لاهدافهم والخيار لكم بالبقاء   وعن نفسي سابقاء للاسبوع القادم بإذن الله

   صدقنى والله يشهد على كلامى  قلت لك مرارا واكرر على مسامع الجميع  وجودك يجلب البركة يا والدى العزيز  ربى يجعل لك فى كل خطوة حسنة وفى كل يوم سعادة وفى كل عمل نجاح  بارك الله فيك ......... :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  اخوتي التوصيات السابقة ..حتى كتابة الحالي تعتبر لاغيه ماعدا مايكتب بعد هذه المشاركة تعتبر التوصية  قائمة ونبداء اسبوع جديد والله الموفق اليوم الاحد الساعة 1.05 صباحا 18\4

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله  الساعة 1.10 صباحا الاحد 18\4  لدينا توصية على اليورو ين شراء  من السعر 124 والحمد لله مفعلة  الستوب 123.70 والهدف بإذن الله 126.50 اغلق يوم الجمعه على السعر 124.35 وكما ذكرت يوم الجمعه مع الارتفاع رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول  يهمنا التالي مراقبته عند 124.90 + - تقريبا هي نقطة احتمال تعيق الصعود مراقبتها   في حال اخترق 125.10 بإذن الله مواصل بالصعود لهدفه جني الربح اما بالهدف او القناعة والخيار لكم  واذا استجد جديد يخص التوصية سابلغ عنه   من قبل كنت موصي عليه شراء من 126.20 والستوب 126 ولم يكتب لها التوفيق فوضعت التوصية الحاليه القائمه بدل عن هذه التوصية والحمد لله حتى اللحظة متوفقين بها بفضل الله خسرتكم 20 نقطة والحمد لله مالكم شي عندي الان الا توصية الدولار ين وبإذن الله نعوضها والعوض من الله وحده انما الصبر والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاحد الساعة 1.35 صباحا 18\4  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3507 لدينا توصية عليه من قبل بنفس النقاط انما فضلت جني الربح عند 1.3551 عندما رأيت له نزول ونبهت مرة اخرى عليه بالشراء وهو عند سعر 1.3480  التوصية  الستوب 1.3470 الهدف 1.3690 او القناعه نقطة الدخول كشراء 1.3480 تقريبا المهم مع الافتتاح رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول رجاء خاص  التوصية لازالت قائمة بإذن الله ولكن يجب مراقبة التالي احتمال نجني الربح قبل الهدف متى مارأيت غير ذلك   توصيتان في حال التوصية الاساس طرى عليها تغير او لم تصل لهدفها سبحان الله للاحتياط  توصيتان لليورو دولار شراء وبيع واذا رأيت الغائهم سابلغ عنهم بإذن الله التوصية الاولى البيع من 1.3635 للـ 1.3690  الستوب 1.3700 الهدف بإذن الله 1.3450 او القناعة  التوصية الثانية الشراء من 1.3370 للــ 1.3330 الستوب 1.3305 الهدف بإذن الله 1.3570 او القناعة  متى مارأيت تغير بالتوصيات سابلغ عن ذلك بتحديث وبتاريخ مرفق للتوصية انا اكتب ما اراه حتى اللحظة من معطيات امامي ومتى ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه اولاً باول كمرفق للتوصية في حال الغاء او تغير النقاط او غيره  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  يفضل الدخول بالمراقبة وعدم الاستعجال

----------


## eur/usd

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله  الساعة 1.10 صباحا الاحد 18\4  لدينا توصية على اليورو ين شراء  من السعر 124 والحمد لله مفعلة  الستوب 123.70 والهدف بإذن الله 126.50 اغلق يوم الجمعه على السعر 124.35 وكما ذكرت يوم الجمعه مع الارتفاع رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول  يهمنا التالي مراقبته عند 124.90 + - تقريبا هي نقطة احتمال تعيق الصعود مراقبتها   في حال اخترق 125.10 بإذن الله مواصل بالصعود لهدفه جني الربح اما بالهدف او القناعة والخيار لكم  واذا استجد جديد يخص التوصية سابلغ عنه   من قبل كنت موصي عليه شراء من 126.20 والستوب 126 ولم يكتب لها التوفيق فوضعت التوصية الحاليه القائمه بدل عن هذه التوصية والحمد لله حتى اللحظة متوفقين بها بفضل الله خسرتكم 20 نقطة والحمد لله مالكم شي عندي الان الا توصية الدولار ين وبإذن الله نعوضها والعوض من الله وحده انما الصبر والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 
ممكن تذكرنا بتوصيتك على الدولار ين أخي الغالي ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   2.05 صباحا الاحد 18\4  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6301  من قبل اوصيت عليه بيع من 1.6510 ثم اغلقت الربح عند تقريبا نفس السعر الحالي عندما رأيت احتمالية الصعود ثم اوصيت عليه يوم الجمعة بالبيع من سعر لا اتذكر كم بامانه من بعد التنبيه صعد للـ 1.6389 ونزل للسعر الحالي لا اعرف كم نقطة دخولكم المهم متكون عليه نموذج بيقول مالم يغلق يوم فوق1.6391 فالتوصية قائمة  انما وضعت الستوب هو 1.6391 كنقطة افضل هدف النموذج بإذن الله 1.2300 بعيد جدا قد لايصدق فلا تصدق الا ماترى بعينك والقناعه كنز  انما النموذج بيقول مالم يغلق فوق 1.3691 فالهدف قائم بإذن الله والله اعلم  انا لا اعرف اذا احدكم داخل بالتوصية المهم التوصية قائمة والستوب 1.6391 من الصعب الانتظار اغلاق يوم فوقها حتى يفعل الستوب والخيار لكم انا انصح الستوب كنقطة والهدف بالقناعه انما اطمعو به على الاقل من لم يدخل يفضل مراقبة الافتتاح وعدم الاستعجال اذا على صعود يفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب ومتى ما رأيتت غير ذلك سانوه عنه بإذن الله  نقاط مهمه تدعم النزول بإذن الله يجب مراقبتها النقطه 1.6233 \1.6181\1.6022 كسر اللو السابق 1.5825 بإذن الله هدفه الاول 1.5600\1.5485 وله اهداف اخرى بإذن الله ابعد من ذلك انما سنتبعها اولاً باول انما الاهتمام بالنقاط التي ذكرتها بالتوصية  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن تذكرنا بتوصيتك على الدولار ين أخي الغالي ولك جزيل الشكر

 اخي توصية الدولار ين انساها  شراء من 93 للــ 93.20 والستوب 92.80 تفعلت ثم ضرب الستوب ولله الحمد واذا استجد جديد له ساكتب له بإذن الله

----------


## eur/usd

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   2.05 صباحا الاحد 18\4  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6301  من قبل اوصيت عليه بيع من 1.6510 ثم اغلقت الربح عند تقريبا نفس السعر الحالي عندما رأيت احتمالية الصعود ثم اوصيت عليه يوم الجمعة بالبيع من سعر لا اتذكر كم بامانه من بعد التنبيه صعد للـ 1.6389 ونزل للسعر الحالي لا اعرف كم نقطة دخولكم المهم متكون عليه نموذج بيقول مالم يغلق يوم فوق1.6391 فالتوصية قائمة  انما وضعت الستوب هو 1.6391 كنقطة افضل هدف النموذج بإذن الله 1.2300 بعيد جدا قد لايصدق فلا تصدق الا ماترى بعينك والقناعه كنز  انما النموذج بيقول مالم يغلق فوق 1.3691 فالهدف قائم بإذن الله والله اعلم  انا لا اعرف اذا احدكم داخل بالتوصية المهم التوصية قائمة والستوب 1.6391 من الصعب الانتظار اغلاق يوم فوقها حتى يفعل الستوب والخيار لكم انا انصح الستوب كنقطة والهدف بالقناعه انما اطمعو به على الاقل من لم يدخل يفضل مراقبة الافتتاح وعدم الاستعجال اذا على صعود يفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب ومتى ما رأيتت غير ذلك سانوه عنه بإذن الله  نقاط مهمه تدعم النزول بإذن الله يجب مراقبتها النقطه 1.6233 \1.6181\1.6022 كسر اللو السابق 1.5825 بإذن الله هدفه الاول 1.5600\1.5485 وله اهداف اخرى بإذن الله ابعد من ذلك انما سنتبعها اولاً باول انما الاهتمام بالنقاط التي ذكرتها بالتوصية  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 
بكم تنصحني بيعه يوم الأثنين أخي الغالي ؟

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 7089 من قبل ذكرت له اهداف بعيده اما تحت او فوق   الساعة 2.38 صباحا الاحد 18\4  متكون عليه نموذج بيقول تحت 7075 فهو للنزول بإذن الله لهدف 6700\6750 قابل للزيادة والله اعلم لا اهداف ابعد والقناعه كنز انما ما اراه امامي اذكره والخيار لكم شروط النموذج هو اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 7075 انما انا افضل بعد اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 7075 يفضل مراقبته والدخول به  وضع الستوب كنقطة 7075   الان كتحليل رقمي  بيقول تحت 7158 فهو للنزول بإذن الله  انما النقطة 7158 هي ستوب ممتاز للبيع انما بعدها عن السعر الحالي فلا ارغب بوضعها ستوب  كسر 6975 دخولنا بموجه هابطةعلى المدى القريب والله اعلم   ساضع لكم حرية التصرف والتعامل مع التوصية  ورجاء خاص من يرغب الدخول اللالتزام بماهو مذكور   تحت 7158 او اغلاق 4 ساعات تحت 7075 او كسر  7975 فهو للنزول والله اعلم للمعلومية احتمالية النزول لاهداف ابعد قد تصل به للـ6300 انما تاكيدها بعد الوصول لاهدافه الحالية بإذن الله ولكل حادث حديث  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> بكم تنصحني بيعه يوم الأثنين أخي الغالي ؟

 الافضل اخي نراقب الافتتاح ومتى مارأيت فرصة بيع ساذكرها بوقتها اذا متواجد على الجهاز بإذن الله واذا نزل فيه اخوان لك داخلين به بيع يتمنون نزوله وليس صعود وانا احدهم فان لم تتوفر فرصة يفضل الابتعاد عنه والله يرزقك باحسن منه  نصيحة لاتلحق سعر

----------


## eur/usd

> الافضل اخي نراقب الافتتاح ومتى مارأيت فرصة بيع ساذكرها بوقتها اذا متواجد على الجهاز بإذن الله واذا نزل فيه اخوان لك داخلين به بيع يتمنون نزوله وليس صعود وانا احدهم فان لم تتوفر فرصة يفضل الابتعاد عنه والله يرزقك باحسن منه  نصيحة لاتلحق سعر

 
سلمت أناملك التي سطرت كلمات الأساتذة أمثالك
وأنا رهن أوامرك لأنني خسرت مبالغ لا حدود لها وبفضل الله تعالى ثم توجيهاتك ستعينني على تحقيقها
ولك فائق شكري على اهتمامك وتقبلك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0613 الساعة 3.00 صباحا الاحد 18\4  التحليل المتوقع والله اعلم نزول وذكرت يوم الجمعه متوقع له نزول لهدف بعيد بإذن الله 0.9100 مالم يغلق يوم فوق 1.0730 اخذ الهدف بالحسبان كاتجاه له   توصية يوم الاثنين 19\4  البيع من 1.0680 للـ 1.0720   الستوب 1.0745\1.0730 اختار مايناسبك منهم  الهدف بإذن الله 1.0510 او القناعه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 9223 الساعة 3.12 صباحا الاحد 18\4  التحليل متكون نموذج بيقول اغلاق 4 ساعات فوق 9305 فهو للصعود لهدف بعيد بإذن الله 1.0200 من قبل ذكرت له هدف بعيد كتحليل رقمي بإذن الله 9800 واحتمال بنشوف خانة 1.000 بالنهاية فوق 9305 فهو للصعود بإذن الله  التوصية ليوم الاثنين 19\4  شراء من 9170 للـ 9130   الستوب 9100  الهدف بإذن الله 9380 او القناعة   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## lionofegypt2020

السلام عليكم 
صبح صبح يا ريسسس اخبارك ايه يا غالى والله ليك وحشة كبيررة وربنا يعلم   :Eh S(7):   :Teeth Smile:   :Good:   جزاك الله خيرا واطعمك لحم طيرااااا  :Eh S(7):   :Teeth Smile:   :Good:  
وربنا يباركلك يارب على قد نيتك الطيبة ال بتساعدنا بيها كلنااا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو باوند( الملكي ) والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8731  الساعة 4.07 صباحا الاحد 18\4  انا سوف اذكر تحليل وتوصية انما الاساس التحليل حتى نتعرف منه على الكيبل واليورو هو بالغالب عكسهم والله اعلم متكون نموذج بيقول اغلاق يوم فوق 8745 فهو للصعود والله اعلم لهدف بعيد بإذن الله يصل به للـ 1.0900 الان بالوضع الحالي بكسر اللو 8703 ثم 8794 يبطل النموذج وسيذهب لهدف اول بإذن الله 8330 وله اهداف اخر والله اعلم  فالشراء اما بعد اغلاق يوم فوق 8745 او ماتختاروه انتم حسب المعطيات المذكورة  التحليل الرقمي  انتهاء الموجه الهابطة عند 8703 فهي نهاية الموجه الهابطة  و بيقول مالم يكسر 8694 فهو للصعود وباختراق الهاي 9148 هدفه الاول بإذن الله 9400\9500 وله اهداف اخر بإذن الله كسر 8694 سيمدد الموجه الهابطة والله اعلم  توصية يوم الاثنين 19\4  الرجاءالشراء بعد مراقبة الافتتاح لانه اغلق اليوم تحت 8745  شراء من 8731 سعر الاغلاق او اقرب نقطة للستوب   الستوب 8703 \ 7694 والافضل 8703 خوفا لو كسر 8703 احتمال يكسر 8694 ولست متاكد ومع الصعود تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الهدف مفتوح  حتى يتاكد هدف قريب ساذكره بوقته بإذن الله او القناعه او ماذكر سابقا مع تقديم الستوب مع كل صعود بحجزء جزء من الربح  اختراق 8745 يطمئن بمواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  اختراق 8835 تاكيد لدخول موجه صاعده على المدى القريب اختراق الهاي هدف اول بإذن الله للموجه على المدى القريب 8925  ولها اهداف اخرى بإذن الله ابعد  بالنسبة للبيع لا ارغب بوضع توصية عليه لان الستوب بعيد انما للمغامر ولست مسئول عن البيع ستوب قريب 8745 والله اعلم ممتاز نوعا ما  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  صبح صبح يا ريسسس اخبارك ايه يا غالى والله ليك وحشة كبيررة وربنا يعلم     جزاك الله خيرا واطعمك لحم طيرااااا     وربنا يباركلك يارب على قد نيتك الطيبة ال بتساعدنا بيها كلنااا

 جزاك الله خير
قالب النوم معي  وسهران قلت اضع ما اراه مناسب للعلى نستفيد منه بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> سلمت أناملك التي سطرت كلمات الأساتذة أمثالك وأنا رهن أوامرك لأنني خسرت مبالغ لا حدود لها وبفضل الله تعالى ثم توجيهاتك ستعينني على تحقيقها ولك فائق شكري على اهتمامك وتقبلك

 بارك الله فيك
هلا اخي وبخدمتك والله يبعد عنك الخسارة يارب والله يعوض عليك باحسن منها 
المهم ابعد عن الطمع دائما جزء عقدك افضل والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   2.05 صباحا الاحد 18\4  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6301  من قبل اوصيت عليه بيع من 1.6510 ثم اغلقت الربح عند تقريبا نفس السعر الحالي عندما رأيت احتمالية الصعود ثم اوصيت عليه يوم الجمعة بالبيع من سعر لا اتذكر كم بامانه من بعد التنبيه صعد للـ 1.6389 ونزل للسعر الحالي لا اعرف كم نقطة دخولكم المهم متكون عليه نموذج بيقول مالم يغلق يوم فوق1.6391 فالتوصية قائمة  انما وضعت الستوب هو 1.6391 كنقطة افضل هدف النموذج بإذن الله 1.2300 بعيد جدا قد لايصدق فلا تصدق الا ماترى بعينك والقناعه كنز  انما النموذج بيقول مالم يغلق فوق 1.3691 فالهدف قائم بإذن الله والله اعلم  انا لا اعرف اذا احدكم داخل بالتوصية المهم التوصية قائمة والستوب 1.6391 من الصعب الانتظار اغلاق يوم فوقها حتى يفعل الستوب والخيار لكم انا انصح الستوب كنقطة والهدف بالقناعه انما اطمعو به على الاقل من لم يدخل يفضل مراقبة الافتتاح وعدم الاستعجال اذا على صعود يفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب ومتى ما رأيتت غير ذلك سانوه عنه بإذن الله  نقاط مهمه تدعم النزول بإذن الله يجب مراقبتها النقطه 1.6233 \1.6181\1.6022 كسر اللو السابق 1.5825 بإذن الله هدفه الاول 1.5600\1.5485 وله اهداف اخرى بإذن الله ابعد من ذلك انما سنتبعها اولاً باول انما الاهتمام بالنقاط التي ذكرتها بالتوصية  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 أسف الستوب والاغلاق النقطة 1.6395 وللاسف غلطت بها يوم الجمعه السابق 1.6391 الستوب الجديد 1.6395  اكرر أسفي ياخوان فرق البرامج هي من تضعني بالاحراج معكم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   4.30 صباحا الاحد 18\4  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6301  من قبل اوصيت عليه بيع من 1.6510 ثم اغلقت الربح عند تقريبا نفس السعر الحالي عندما رأيت احتمالية الصعود ثم اوصيت عليه يوم الجمعة بالبيع من سعر لا اتذكر كم بامانه من بعد التنبيه صعد للـ 1.6389 ونزل للسعر الحالي لا اعرف كم نقطة دخولكم انما ذكرت لا للاستعجال التحليل المهم متكون عليه نموذج بيقول مالم يغلق يوم فوق1.6395 فهو للنزول فالتوصية قائمة  انما وضعت الستوب هو 1.6395 كنقطة افضل هدف النموذج بإذن الله 1.2300 بعيد جدا قد لايصدق فلا تصدق الا ماترى بعينك والقناعه كنز  انما النموذج بيقول مالم يغلق فوق 1.6395 فالهدف قائم بإذن الله والله اعلم  انا لا اعرف اذا احدكم داخل بالتوصية المهم التوصية قائمة والستوب 1.6395 من الصعب الانتظار اغلاق يوم فوقها حتى يتفعل الستوب والخيار لكم انا انصح الستوب كنقطة والهدف بالقناعه انما اطمعو به على الاقل من لم يدخل يفضل مراقبة الافتتاح وعدم الاستعجال اذا على صعود يفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب ومتى ما رأيت غير ذلك سانوه عنه بإذن الله  نقاط مهمه تدعم النزول بإذن الله يجب مراقبتها النقطه 1.6233 \1.6181\1.6022 كسر اللو السابق 1.5825 بإذن الله هدفه الاول 1.5600\1.5485 وله اهداف اخرى بإذن الله ابعد من ذلك انما سنتبعها اولاً باول انما الاهتمام بالنقاط التي ذكرتها بالتوصية  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا اعادة كتابة التوصية بالستوب الجديد

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> جزاك الله خير
> قالب النوم معي  وسهران قلت اضع ما اراه مناسب للعلى نستفيد منه بإذن الله

 *جزانا واياك يا ريسنا الغالى 
واحنا داخلين كمان فى اليورو فرنك eur chf  
ويارب يتدخل البنك المركزى السويسرى قريبا 
عشان نشوفه فوق ال 1.45 يارب 
 وما زلنا بيه فى الشراء حتى الان  
وياريت تصورك له لو فيه جديد 
سلمت يداك يارب العالمين*

----------


## aljameel

> *جزانا واياك يا ريسنا الغالى*  *واحنا داخلين كمان فى اليورو فرنك eur chf*   *ويارب يتدخل البنك المركزى السويسرى قريبا*  *عشان نشوفه فوق ال 1.45 يارب*  *وما زلنا بيه فى الشراء حتى الان*   *وياريت تصورك له لو فيه جديد*  *سلمت يداك يارب العالمين*

 لحضات وسارفق ما ارى والله اعلم لليورو فرنك

----------


## aljameel

> *جزانا واياك يا ريسنا الغالى*  *واحنا داخلين كمان فى اليورو فرنك eur chf*   *ويارب يتدخل البنك المركزى السويسرى قريبا*  *عشان نشوفه فوق ال 1.45 يارب*  *وما زلنا بيه فى الشراء حتى الان*   *وياريت تصورك له لو فيه جديد*  *سلمت يداك يارب العالمين*

 انا من قبل ذكرت لليورو فرنك بان حركته ممله واذا تحرك بيتحرك بشمعات ليموزين والله اعلم  وذكرت نقطة المحور له 1.4300 فوقها اقرب  للصعود تحتها اقرب للنزول والله اعلم كسر 1.4230 تاكيد لموجه هابطة والتاكيد الاخر بكسر اللو والله اعلم  الان والله اعلم لديه هدف نزول بإذن الله 1.4300\280 قابل للزيادة والله اعلم لكم الان غير واضح انما تحت 1.4300 فهو اقرب للنزول كسر 1.4260 يدعم النزول والله اعلم   يفضل مع الافتتاح راقبه واغلق على نقطة دخولك وراقبه بالنزول مالك يكسر 1.4230 فهو صاعد والله اعلم وهي الستوب للشراء  وفي حال البيع  تراقب ماذكر الان المهم الستوب بسعر الاغلاق او + 10 نقاط لاحتياط   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5412   الساعه 2.40 مساء الخميس  بيع من 1.5650 للـ 1.5700  الستوب 1.5715  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5450  انا توصيتي بيع بالنسبة للشراء لا ارغب اضع توصية شراء بستوب كبير هذا يخصكم ولكن اتوقع لاينزل اقل من 1.5340 او 1.5314 وليست توصية شراء   وافهمووووووووه على كيفكم والخيار لكم   أسف على عدم المتابعة للامانه كثر الارهاق يسبب الم بالدسك فاحاول ان اكون معكم على فترات متقطعه   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 التحديث للكيبل الساعة 6.22 صباحا الاحد 19\4 هذه التوصية وضعتها مساء الخميس لا اعرف عندي احساس بانه سيصعد لها ومنها نبيع والله اعلم ساكتب تحليل له وإن شاء الله نتوفق به اتوقع لو فتح على نزول تحت 1.5400  بينزل لاختبار نقطة 1.5320\35 المهم فوق 1.5314 ولاتكسر فلو حصل كما اتوقع مراقبته فوق 1.5314 للصعود والله اعلم لو ارتد من نقطة الاختبار 1.5320\35 ولم يكسر 1.5314 امامه صعود بإذن الله لاختبار نقطة 1.5522 اما منها يرتد نزول او يواصل لنقطة البيع المتوقعه كما بالتوصية او قريب منها سنحكم عليه بوقته انما لو اخترق امامه مقاومه 1.5575\80 يجب اخذ حساب لها انما لاتعيقه بالصعود والله اعلم قبل نقطة الاختبار  1.5522 قبله نقطة مقاومة يجب حساب لها 1.5456  ارتد من نقطة الاختبار لكل حادث حديث  انا كتبت ما اراه بالوقت الحالي كمعطيات امامي ولو استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بوقته بإذن الله مؤاشرات كلاسيكية بتدعم النزول انما باي لحضة احتمال  بتتغير كالماكد والقوة النسبيه والله اعلم  واذا تاكد شي من ذلك سابلغ عنه بإذن الله واذا ما رأيت توصية تلغي التوصية الحالية سابلغ بذلك بإذن الله واذا تغيرت نقطة البيع سابلغ بإذن الله والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## eur/usd

> بارك الله فيك
> هلا اخي وبخدمتك والله يبعد عنك الخسارة يارب والله يعوض عليك باحسن منها 
> المهم ابعد عن الطمع دائما جزء عقدك افضل والله اعلم

 
أخي العزيز أنا أرى اختلاف في أرقام الإغلاق على منصة تداولي عن الأرقام التي تضعها أنت هنا فهل لاختلاف شركة الوساطة دور في ذلك ؟
فمثلا أكنت كبت سعر إغلاق الباوند فرنك  1.6301 وسعره عندي  1.6305 
ولك شكري وتقديري

----------


## aljameel

> أخي العزيز أنا أرى اختلاف في أرقام الإغلاق على منصة تداولي عن الأرقام التي تضعها أنت هنا فهل لاختلاف شركة الوساطة دور في ذلك ؟
> فمثلا أكنت كبت سعر إغلاق الباوند فرنك 1.6301 وسعره عندي 1.6305 
> ولك شكري وتقديري

 اخي على منصة الميتاترايدر الاغلاق 1.6301

----------


## aljameel

ساعيد ارفاق التوصيات مره اخرى بعد التاكد منها كنقاط   توصيات يوم الاثنين 19\4\2010  مابعد المشاركة الحاليه هو القائم كتوصية  الرجاء عدم الكتابة حتى انتهي منها

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله الساعة 7.42 صباحا الاحد 18\4  لدينا توصية على اليورو ين شراء من السعر 124 والحمد لله مفعلة الستوب 123.70 والهدف بإذن الله 126.50 اغلق يوم الجمعه على السعر 124.35 وكما ذكرت يوم الجمعه مع الارتفاع رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول  يهمنا التالي مراقبته عند 124.90 + - تقريبا هي نقطة احتمال تعيق الصعود مراقبتها  في حال اخترق 125.10 بإذن الله مواصل بالصعود لهدفه جني الربح اما بالهدف او القناعة والخيار لكم  واذا استجد جديد يخص التوصية سابلغ عنه   من قبل كنت موصي عليه شراء من 126.20 والستوب 126 ولم يكتب لها التوفيق فوضعت التوصية الحاليه القائمه بدل عن هذه التوصية والحمد لله حتى اللحظة متوفقين بها بفضل الله خسرتكم 20 نقطة والحمد لله مالكم شي عندي الان الا توصية الدولار ين وبإذن الله نعوضها والعوض من الله وحده انما الصبر والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاحد الساعة 7.43صباحا 18\4  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3507 لدينا توصية عليه من قبل بنفس النقاط انما فضلت جني الربح عند 1.3551 عندما رأيت له نزول ونبهت مرة اخرى عليه بالشراء وهو عند سعر 1.3480  التوصية  الستوب 1.3470 الهدف 1.3690 او القناعه واحتمال الاغلاق عند 1.3635 نقطة الدخول كشراء 1.3480 تقريبا المهم مع الافتتاح رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول رجاء خاص  التوصية لازالت قائمة بإذن الله ولكن يجب مراقبة التالي احتمال نجني الربح قبل الهدف متى مارأيت غير ذلك   توصيتان في حال التوصية الاساس طرى عليها تغير او لم تصل لهدفها سبحان الله للاحتياط  توصيتان لليورو دولار شراء وبيع واذا رأيت الغائهم سابلغ عنهم بإذن الله التوصية الاولى البيع من 1.3635 للـ 1.3690  الستوب 1.3700 الهدف بإذن الله 1.3450 او القناعة  التوصية الثانية الشراء من 1.3370 للــ 1.3330 الستوب 1.3305 الهدف بإذن الله 1.3570 او القناعة  متى مارأيت تغير بالتوصيات سابلغ عن ذلك بتحديث وبتاريخ مرفق للتوصية انا اكتب ما اراه حتى اللحظة من معطيات امامي ومتى ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه اولاً باول كمرفق للتوصية في حال الغاء او تغير النقاط او غيره  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  يفضل الدخول بالمراقبة وعدم الاستعجال

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   7.54 صباحا الاحد 18\4  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6301  من قبل اوصيت عليه بيع من 1.6510 ثم اغلقت الربح عند تقريبا نفس السعر الحالي عندما رأيت احتمالية الصعود ثم اوصيت عليه يوم الجمعة بالبيع من سعر لا اتذكر كم بامانه من بعد التنبيه صعد للـ 1.6389 ونزل للسعر الحالي لا اعرف كم نقطة دخولكم المهم متكون عليه نموذج بيقول مالم يغلق يوم فوق1.6395 فالتوصية قائمة  انما وضعت الستوب هو 1.6395 كنقطة افضل هدف النموذج بإذن الله 1.2300 بعيد جدا قد لايصدق فلا تصدق الا ماترى بعينك والقناعه كنز  انما النموذج بيقول مالم يغلق فوق 1.3695 فالهدف قائم بإذن الله والله اعلم  انا لا اعرف اذا احدكم داخل بالتوصية المهم التوصية قائمة والستوب 1.6395 من الصعب الانتظار اغلاق يوم فوقها حتى يفعل الستوب والخيار لكم انا انصح الستوب كنقطة والهدف بالقناعه انما اطمعو به على الاقل من لم يدخل يفضل مراقبة الافتتاح وعدم الاستعجال اذا على صعود يفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب ومتى ما رأيتت غير ذلك سانوه عنه بإذن الله  نقاط مهمه تدعم النزول بإذن الله يجب مراقبتها النقطه1.6277\ 1.6233 \1.6181\1.6022 كسر اللو السابق 1.5825 بإذن الله هدفه الاول 1.5600\1.5485 وله اهداف اخرى بإذن الله ابعد من ذلك انما سنتبعها اولاً باول انما الاهتمام بالنقاط التي ذكرتها بالتوصية  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  الشراء  نراقب الافتتاح في حال لم يكسر 1.6280\75 فممكن الشراء وهي الستوب ونراقب النقطة 1.6395 في حال اختراقها متوقع والله الصعود باختراق الهاي السابق 1.6512 سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.6650\80 وسنراقبه من الهدف المهم تحت 1.6750\800 متوقع النزول  والله اعلم ولكل حادث حديث  مالم يخترق 1.6395 بيع وهي الستوب للبيع والباقي كما بالتوصية الرجاء كل الرجاء لا للاستعجال المراقبه اولا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 7083 من قبل ذكرت له اهداف بعيده اما تحت او فوق   وضعت التوصية الساعة 7.55 صباحا الاحد 18\4  متكون عليه نموذج بيقول تحت 7075 فهو للنزول بإذن الله لهدف 6700\6750 قابل للزيادة والله اعلم لا اهداف ابعد والقناعه كنز انما ما اراه امامي اذكره والخيار لكم شروط النموذج هو اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 7075 انما انا افضل بعد اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 7075 يفضل مراقبته والدخول به وضع الستوب كنقطة 7075   الان كتحليل رقمي بيقول تحت 7158 فهو للنزول بإذن الله  انما النقطة 7158 هي ستوب ممتاز للبيع انما بعدها عن السعر الحالي فلا ارغب بوضعها ستوب  كسر 6975 دخولنا بموجه هابطةعلى المدى القريب والله اعلم   ساضع لكم حرية التصرف والتعامل مع التوصية ورجاء خاص من يرغب الدخول اللالتزام بماهو مذكور  تحت 7158 او اغلاق 4 ساعات تحت 7075 او كسر 7975 فهو للنزول والله اعلم للمعلومية احتمالية النزول لاهداف ابعد قد تصل به للـ6300 انما تاكيدها بعد الوصول لاهدافه الحالية بإذن الله ولكل حادث حديث  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0613 وضعت التوصية الساعة 7.58 صباحا الاحد 18\4 التحليل المتوقع والله اعلم نزول وذكرت يوم الجمعه متوقع له نزول لهدف بعيد بإذن الله 0.9100 مالم يغلق يوم فوق 1.0730 اخذ الهدف بالحسبان كاتجاه له   توصية يوم الاثنين 19\4  البيع من 1.0680 للـ 1.0720   الستوب 1.0745\1.0730 اختار مايناسبك منهم  الهدف بإذن الله 1.0510 او القناعه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 9228 وضعت التوصية الساعة 7.58صباحا الاحد 18\4  التحليل متكون نموذج بيقول اغلاق 4 ساعات فوق 9305 فهو للصعود لهدف بعيد بإذن الله 1.0200 من قبل ذكرت له هدف بعيد كتحليل رقمي بإذن الله 9800 واحتمال بنشوف خانة 1.000 بالنهاية فوق 9305 فهو للصعود بإذن الله  التوصية ليوم الاثنين 19\4  شراء من 9170 للـ 9130   الستوب 9100  الهدف بإذن الله 9380 او القناعة   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو باوند( الملكي ) والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8731  وضعت التوصية الساعة 8.00 صباحا الاحد 18\4  انا سوف اذكر تحليل وتوصية انما الاساس التحليل حتى نتعرف منه على الكيبل واليورو هو بالغالب عكسهم والله اعلم متكون نموذج بيقول اغلاق يوم فوق 8745 فهو للصعود والله اعلم لهدف بعيد بإذن الله يصل به للـ 1.0900 الان بالوضع الحالي بكسر اللو 8703 ثم 8794 يبطل النموذج وسيذهب لهدف اول بإذن الله 8330 وله اهداف اخر والله اعلم  فالشراء اما بعد اغلاق يوم فوق 8745 او ماتختاروه انتم حسب المعطيات المذكورة  التحليل الرقمي  انتهاء الموجه الهابطة عند 8703 فهي نهاية الموجه الهابطة  و بيقول مالم يكسر 8694 فهو للصعود وباختراق الهاي 9148 هدفه الاول بإذن الله 9400\9500 وله اهداف اخر بإذن الله كسر 8694 سيمدد الموجه الهابطة والله اعلم  توصية يوم الاثنين 19\4  الرجاءالشراء بعد مراقبة الافتتاح لانه اغلق اليوم تحت 8745  شراء من 8731 سعر الاغلاق او اقرب نقطة للستوب   الستوب 8703 \ 7694 والافضل 8703 خوفا لو كسر 8703 احتمال يكسر 8694 ولست متاكد ومع الصعود تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الهدف مفتوح  حتى يتاكد هدف قريب ساذكره بوقته بإذن الله او القناعه او ماذكر سابقا مع تقديم الستوب مع كل صعود بحجزء جزء من الربح  اختراق 8745 يطمئن بمواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  اختراق 8835 تاكيد لدخول موجه صاعده على المدى القريب اختراق الهاي هدف اول بإذن الله للموجه على المدى القريب 8925  ولها اهداف اخرى بإذن الله ابعد  بالنسبة للبيع لا ارغب بوضع توصية عليه لان الستوب بعيد انما للمغامر ولست مسئول عن البيع ستوب قريب 8745 والله اعلم ممتاز نوعا ما  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## beshay

الاخ الحبيب ابو مروان
  صباح الفل  
 ارجوك لاتجهد نفسك اكتر من اللازم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5412   الساعه 2.40 مساء الخميس  بيع من 1.5650 للـ 1.5700  الستوب 1.5715  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5450  انا توصيتي بيع بالنسبة للشراء لا ارغب اضع توصية شراء بستوب كبير هذا يخصكم ولكن اتوقع لاينزل اقل من 1.5340 او 1.5314 وليست توصية شراء   وافهمووووووووه على كيفكم والخيار لكم   أسف على عدم المتابعة للامانه كثر الارهاق يسبب الم بالدسك فاحاول ان اكون معكم على فترات متقطعه   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 وضع التحديث الاحد الساعة 8.05 صباحا 18\4 لاتزال التوصية قائمة بما انه فوق 1.5314 والله اعلم الشراء الخيار لكم المهم لو فتح تحت 1.5400 متوقع يقترب من الـ 1.5314  والله الموفق واذا استجد جديد سابلغ به بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ الحبيب ابو مروان
> صباح الفل 
> ارجوك لاتجهد نفسك اكتر من اللازم

 هلا صباح النور  
انام واصحى واتسلى بهم  
وشكرا لاهتمامك

----------


## aljameel

سلام نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله  اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## janoubi

يسعد او قاتك يا طيب 
معافى باذن الله

----------


## eur/usd

> سلام نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله  اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله

 
يعطيك ربي العافية حياك وأعادك الله إلينا بخير

----------


## رشدي

> ساعيد ارفاق التوصيات مره اخرى بعد التاكد منها كنقاط   توصيات يوم الاثنين 19\4\2010  مابعد المشاركة الحاليه هو القائم كتوصية   الرجاء عدم الكتابة حتى انتهي منها

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله الساعة 7.42 صباحا الاحد 18\4  لدينا توصية على اليورو ين شراء من السعر 124 والحمد لله مفعلة الستوب 123.70 والهدف بإذن الله 126.50 اغلق يوم الجمعه على السعر 124.35 وكما ذكرت يوم الجمعه مع الارتفاع رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول  يهمنا التالي مراقبته عند 124.90 + - تقريبا هي نقطة احتمال تعيق الصعود مراقبتها  في حال اخترق 125.10 بإذن الله مواصل بالصعود لهدفه جني الربح اما بالهدف او القناعة والخيار لكم  واذا استجد جديد يخص التوصية سابلغ عنه   من قبل كنت موصي عليه شراء من 126.20 والستوب 126 ولم يكتب لها التوفيق فوضعت التوصية الحاليه القائمه بدل عن هذه التوصية والحمد لله حتى اللحظة متوفقين بها بفضل الله خسرتكم 20 نقطة والحمد لله مالكم شي عندي الان الا توصية الدولار ين وبإذن الله نعوضها والعوض من الله وحده انما الصبر والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الاحد الساعة 7.43صباحا 18\4   اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3507 لدينا توصية عليه من قبل بنفس النقاط انما فضلت جني الربح عند 1.3551 عندما رأيت له نزول ونبهت مرة اخرى عليه بالشراء وهو عند سعر 1.3480  التوصية  الستوب 1.3470 الهدف 1.3690 او القناعه واحتمال الاغلاق عند 1.3635 نقطة الدخول كشراء 1.3480 تقريبا المهم مع الافتتاح رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول رجاء خاص   التوصية لازالت قائمة بإذن الله ولكن يجب مراقبة التالي احتمال نجني الربح قبل الهدف متى مارأيت غير ذلك    توصيتان في حال التوصية الاساس طرى عليها تغير او لم تصل لهدفها سبحان الله للاحتياط  توصيتان لليورو دولار شراء وبيع واذا رأيت الغائهم سابلغ عنهم بإذن الله التوصية الاولى البيع من 1.3635 للـ 1.3690  الستوب 1.3700 الهدف بإذن الله 1.3450 او القناعة   التوصية الثانية الشراء من 1.3370 للــ 1.3330 الستوب 1.3305 الهدف بإذن الله 1.3570 او القناعة   متى مارأيت تغير بالتوصيات سابلغ عن ذلك بتحديث وبتاريخ مرفق للتوصية انا اكتب ما اراه حتى اللحظة من معطيات امامي ومتى ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه اولاً باول كمرفق للتوصية في حال الغاء او تغير النقاط او غيره   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  يفضل الدخول بالمراقبة وعدم الاستعجال

     

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   7.54 صباحا الاحد 18\4  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6301  من قبل اوصيت عليه بيع من 1.6510 ثم اغلقت الربح عند تقريبا نفس السعر الحالي عندما رأيت احتمالية الصعود ثم اوصيت عليه يوم الجمعة بالبيع من سعر لا اتذكر كم بامانه من بعد التنبيه صعد للـ 1.6389 ونزل للسعر الحالي لا اعرف كم نقطة دخولكم المهم متكون عليه نموذج بيقول مالم يغلق يوم فوق1.6395 فالتوصية قائمة  انما وضعت الستوب هو 1.6395 كنقطة افضل هدف النموذج بإذن الله 1.2300 بعيد جدا قد لايصدق فلا تصدق الا ماترى بعينك والقناعه كنز  انما النموذج بيقول مالم يغلق فوق 1.3695 فالهدف قائم بإذن الله والله اعلم  انا لا اعرف اذا احدكم داخل بالتوصية المهم التوصية قائمة والستوب 1.6395 من الصعب الانتظار اغلاق يوم فوقها حتى يفعل الستوب والخيار لكم انا انصح الستوب كنقطة والهدف بالقناعه انما اطمعو به على الاقل من لم يدخل يفضل مراقبة الافتتاح وعدم الاستعجال اذا على صعود يفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب ومتى ما رأيتت غير ذلك سانوه عنه بإذن الله  نقاط مهمه تدعم النزول بإذن الله يجب مراقبتها النقطه1.6277\ 1.6233 \1.6181\1.6022 كسر اللو السابق 1.5825 بإذن الله هدفه الاول 1.5600\1.5485 وله اهداف اخرى بإذن الله ابعد من ذلك انما سنتبعها اولاً باول انما الاهتمام بالنقاط التي ذكرتها بالتوصية  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  الشراء  نراقب الافتتاح في حال لم يكسر 1.6280\75 فممكن الشراء وهي الستوب ونراقب النقطة 1.6395 في حال اختراقها متوقع والله الصعود باختراق الهاي السابق 1.6512 سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.6650\80 وسنراقبه من الهدف المهم تحت 1.6750\800 متوقع النزول والله اعلم ولكل حادث حديث  مالم يخترق 1.6395 بيع وهي الستوب للبيع والباقي كما بالتوصية الرجاء كل الرجاء لا للاستعجال المراقبه اولا

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 7083 من قبل ذكرت له اهداف بعيده اما تحت او فوق   وضعت التوصية الساعة 7.55 صباحا الاحد 18\4  متكون عليه نموذج بيقول تحت 7075 فهو للنزول بإذن الله لهدف 6700\6750 قابل للزيادة والله اعلم لا اهداف ابعد والقناعه كنز انما ما اراه امامي اذكره والخيار لكم شروط النموذج هو اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 7075 انما انا افضل بعد اغلاق اربع ساعات تحت 7075 يفضل مراقبته والدخول به وضع الستوب كنقطة 7075   الان كتحليل رقمي بيقول تحت 7158 فهو للنزول بإذن الله  انما النقطة 7158 هي ستوب ممتاز للبيع انما بعدها عن السعر الحالي فلا ارغب بوضعها ستوب  كسر 6975 دخولنا بموجه هابطةعلى المدى القريب والله اعلم   ساضع لكم حرية التصرف والتعامل مع التوصية ورجاء خاص من يرغب الدخول اللالتزام بماهو مذكور  تحت 7158 او اغلاق 4 ساعات تحت 7075 او كسر 7975 فهو للنزول والله اعلم للمعلومية احتمالية النزول لاهداف ابعد قد تصل به للـ6300 انما تاكيدها بعد الوصول لاهدافه الحالية بإذن الله ولكل حادث حديث  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

  

> 

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0613 وضعت التوصية الساعة 7.58 صباحا الاحد 18\4  التحليل  المتوقع والله اعلم نزول وذكرت يوم الجمعه متوقع له نزول لهدف بعيد بإذن الله 0.9100 مالم يغلق يوم فوق 1.0730 اخذ الهدف بالحسبان كاتجاه له   توصية يوم الاثنين 19\4  البيع من 1.0680 للـ 1.0720   الستوب 1.0745\1.0730 اختار مايناسبك منهم  الهدف بإذن الله 1.0510 او القناعه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

     

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 9228 وضعت التوصية الساعة 7.58صباحا الاحد 18\4  التحليل متكون نموذج بيقول اغلاق 4 ساعات فوق 9305 فهو للصعود لهدف بعيد بإذن الله 1.0200 من قبل ذكرت له هدف بعيد كتحليل رقمي بإذن الله 9800 واحتمال بنشوف خانة 1.000 بالنهاية فوق 9305 فهو للصعود بإذن الله  التوصية ليوم الاثنين 19\4  شراء من 9170 للـ 9130   الستوب 9100  الهدف بإذن الله 9380 او القناعة   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

  

> 

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو باوند( الملكي ) والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8731  وضعت التوصية الساعة 8.00 صباحا الاحد 18\4  انا سوف اذكر تحليل وتوصية انما الاساس التحليل حتى نتعرف منه على الكيبل واليورو هو بالغالب عكسهم والله اعلم متكون نموذج بيقول اغلاق يوم فوق 8745 فهو للصعود والله اعلم لهدف بعيد بإذن الله يصل به للـ 1.0900 الان بالوضع الحالي بكسر اللو 8703 ثم 8794 يبطل النموذج وسيذهب لهدف اول بإذن الله 8330 وله اهداف اخر والله اعلم  فالشراء اما بعد اغلاق يوم فوق 8745 او ماتختاروه انتم حسب المعطيات المذكورة  التحليل الرقمي  انتهاء الموجه الهابطة عند 8703 فهي نهاية الموجه الهابطة  و بيقول مالم يكسر 8694 فهو للصعود وباختراق الهاي 9148 هدفه الاول بإذن الله 9400\9500 وله اهداف اخر بإذن الله كسر 8694 سيمدد الموجه الهابطة والله اعلم  توصية يوم الاثنين 19\4  الرجاءالشراء بعد مراقبة الافتتاح لانه اغلق اليوم تحت 8745  شراء من 8731 سعر الاغلاق او اقرب نقطة للستوب   الستوب 8703 \ 7694 والافضل 8703 خوفا لو كسر 8703 احتمال يكسر 8694 ولست متاكد ومع الصعود تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  الهدف مفتوح  حتى يتاكد هدف قريب ساذكره بوقته بإذن الله او القناعه او ماذكر سابقا مع تقديم الستوب مع كل صعود بحجزء جزء من الربح  اختراق 8745 يطمئن بمواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  اختراق 8835 تاكيد لدخول موجه صاعده على المدى القريب اختراق الهاي هدف اول بإذن الله للموجه على المدى القريب 8925  ولها اهداف اخرى بإذن الله ابعد  بالنسبة للبيع لا ارغب بوضع توصية عليه لان الستوب بعيد انما للمغامر ولست مسئول عن البيع ستوب قريب 8745 والله اعلم ممتاز نوعا ما  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):

----------


## eur/usd

أخي رشدي فينك ؟

----------


## صاحب هدف

الكلمات تعجز عن الشكر يا ابو مروان 
ربي يعطيك حتى يرضيك

----------


## ahmedfeki

*اقترح عليك أستاذي
أن تقوم بنسخ التوصيات والعمل بها على حساب ديمو  
حتى يسهل لنا متابعة الأندكسات والمؤشرات والصفقات على المباشر
وتكون أكثر وضوحا
فالذي تقوم به في حسابك الحقيقي 
تقوم به على الديمو
مع كافة احتراماتي
وجزاك الله خيراً
ومزيد من النجاح والتألق*

----------


## أبو جوان

ربنا يوفقك يا ابو مروان ويجزاك كل الخير
وتشوفو بميزان حسناتك  
(ذاكر يا جميل أيام ما كنت تحكيلنا عن موجات البناء والتصحيح ... حبذا لو كل فترة والثانية تكلمنا عنها شوي ما ظني الفوركس إلا هذي ، بس تريدلها شوية بعد ... طبعاً هذا يا غالي على أقل من ميت مهلك وساعة ما تحب يعني ما تلزم نفسك فيها وصحتك بالدنيا كلها )

----------


## aljameel

> *اقترح عليك أستاذي* *أن تقوم بنسخ التوصيات والعمل بها على حساب ديمو*   *حتى يسهل لنا متابعة الأندكسات والمؤشرات والصفقات على المباشر* *وتكون أكثر وضوحا* *فالذي تقوم به في حسابك الحقيقي*  *تقوم به على الديمو* *مع كافة احتراماتي* *وجزاك الله خيراً* *ومزيد من النجاح والتألق*

 اخي العزيز
بعض من التوصيات تحتاج متابعه لو قرأتها فالدخول بها يحتاج متابعه ليست محددة النقطة 
فمن الصعب وضعها بحساب ديمو فانا تركت لكم حرية التعامل مع المعطيات التي بكتبها منها تعليمي ومنها ربح وبعض التوصيات وضعتها الدخول محددة النقطة وتركة مجال الدخول محصور بين نقطتان للاستفادة القصوى منها
ساضرب لك مثلا وضعت توصية للاسترالي دولار شراء من 9170 للـ 9130 لو توفقنا بها وتفعلت التوصية وليكن من 9170  وضعت بالحساب الديمووصعد السعر فوق 9200 هل تلحق بالتوصية
طبعا لا انصحك فانا تركت لكم حرية الدخول احتمال تنزل للـ 9150 او اقل من ذلك اليس انت اولى بالـ 20 نقطة فانا تركت لك المجال بمراقبته واختيار نقطة الدخول وبالنهاية التوصية اجتهاد احتمال تصيب وتخطى فالدخول باقل ستوب ممكن افضل 
وكما ذكرت بعض التوصيات تحتاج مراقبه الدخول بها بالمراقبه وكمثال الباوند فرنك 
إن شاءالله اني اوصلت لك الفكرة فانا احاول بقدر المستطاع الدخول بستوب صغير
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

> ربنا يوفقك يا ابو مروان ويجزاك كل الخير
> وتشوفو بميزان حسناتك  
> (ذاكر يا جميل أيام ما كنت تحكيلنا عن موجات البناء والتصحيح ... حبذا لو كل فترة والثانية تكلمنا عنها شوي ما ظني الفوركس إلا هذي ، بس تريدلها شوية بعد ... طبعاً هذا يا غالي على أقل من ميت مهلك وساعة ما تحب يعني ما تلزم نفسك فيها وصحتك بالدنيا كلها )

 جزاك الله خير 
هل تصدق التوصيات التي اضعها استعمل بها جميع المؤاشرات موجات وغيره نصيحة لاتهمل شي تجيده كلاهما مفيد الذي تلعب به اغلب به
وجرب تطبق ماتجيده مع احد التوصيات اذا توفقنا بها بإذن الله

----------


## أبو جوان

> جزاك الله خير 
> هل تصدق التوصيات التي اضعها استعمل بها جميع المؤاشرات موجات وغيره نصيحة لاتهمل شي تجيده كلاهما مفيد الذي تلعب به اغلب به
> وجرب تطبق ماتجيده مع احد التوصيات اذا توفقنا بها بإذن الله

 أنا درست النقاط اللي تحطها للدخول ، وأرى أغلب الوقت ماشية على فيبو أما بين 38-50 أو تحت 61 ، أو تكون على متوسط ممكن 100 أو 200  وغير هيك الحقيقة ما أقدر اتخيل ايش المؤشرات اللي تستعملها ..
بالنسبة للستوب غريب علي كليا أشوفو أحيانا طابق على مؤشرات وأحيانا ثانية لأ ... بس هذا ما يعمل نمط لحتى اقدر اعتمد عليه
باذن الله هذه التوصيات التي وضعتها ( والتحاليل أهم بكثير ) أشوفها نقاطها وربي يكرمنا ونتوفق فيها وأرى نقاط الانعكاس كيف يتم العمل بها

----------


## aljameel

> أنا درست النقاط اللي تحطها للدخول ، وأرى أغلب الوقت ماشية على فيبو أما بين 38-50 أو تحت 61 ، أو تكون على متوسط ممكن 100 أو 200 وغير هيك الحقيقة ما أقدر اتخيل ايش المؤشرات اللي تستعملها ..
> بالنسبة للستوب غريب علي كليا أشوفو أحيانا طابق على مؤشرات وأحيانا ثانية لأ ... بس هذا ما يعمل نمط لحتى اقدر اعتمد عليه
> باذن الله هذه التوصيات التي وضعتها ( والتحاليل أهم بكثير ) أشوفها نقاطها وربي يكرمنا ونتوفق فيها وأرى نقاط الانعكاس كيف يتم العمل بها

 الحمد لله ان فيه منكم من يستفيد علم وربح وهذا ماكت ارغب ايصاله للاخ الذي يطالب بحساب ديمو توضع به التوصيات
بصدق ابواجوان خليك على نفس الطريق بإذن الله ستصل لما تصبو له لا تستعجل حلل ماتجيد به التوصية منها تتعرف على نقاط الضعف والقوة 
بالنسبة للستوب يختلف من وضع لوضع وهو اجتهاد 
بعض الاستوبات استخرجها كتحليل رقمي 
والله الموفق

----------


## tetosun

بارك الله فيك إخي الجميل  نور الله بصيرتك  وضاعف أجرك لما تقوم به من أجلنا  جزاك الله خيرا  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## أبو جوان

> الحمد لله ان فيه منكم من يستفيد علم وربح وهذا ماكت ارغب ايصاله للاخ الذي يطالب بحساب ديمو توضع به التوصيات
> بصدق ابواجوان خليك على نفس الطريق بإذن الله ستصل لما تصبو له لا تستعجل حلل ماتجيد به التوصية منها تتعرف على نقاط الضعف والقوة 
> بالنسبة للستوب يختلف من وضع لوضع وهو اجتهاد 
> بعض الاستوبات استخرجها كتحليل رقمي 
> والله الموفق

 الحمد لله ... بإذن الله
مشكور جزيل الشكر يا غالي
وربنا ما يضيعلك تعب  :Eh S(7):

----------


## lionofegypt2020

افتتاح السوق على الاسعار التالية 
اليورو دولار جاب لاسفل 1.3484
الكيبل الباوند دولار جاب لاسفل 1.5292
اليورو ين جاب لاسفل 123.84
المجنون 140.50

----------


## elkashab

السعر وصل الى 123.80 بالنسبة لليورو ين هل ده عادى علشان تذبذب السوق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> السعر وصل الى 123.80 بالنسبة لليورو ين هل ده عادى علشان تذبذب السوق

 لا طبعا ياريس مش عادى دة جاب لاسفل

----------


## elkashab

> لا طبعا ياريس مش عادى دة جاب لاسفل

 طب هل نبعد الاستوب شويه ونخليه ابعد من 123.70 ولا نستنى عادى

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم   اسبوع موفق للجميع   بالنسبة لتوصية اليورو دولار واليورو ين من لم يدخل الرجاء التريث حتى نطمئن من السوق ومن معه اللالتزام بالستوب  لاتغير بالستوب لا اعلم من محتفظ بها هو انا لوحدي او معي احد منكم والله اعلم  الاسعار الحالية قريبه من الستوب   وانا بإذن الله معكم حتى اطمئن على التوصيات طبعا باقي التوصيات كما هم لاجديد عليهم  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> السلام عليكم   اسبوع موفق للجميع   بالنسبة لتوصية اليورو دولار واليورو ين من لم يدخل الرجاء التريث حتى نطمئن من السوق ومن معه اللالتزام بالستوب لاتغير بالستوب لا اعلم من محتفظ بها هو انا لوحدي او معي احد منكم والله اعلم  الاسعار الحالية قريبه من الستوب   وانا بإذن الله معكم حتى اطمئن على التوصيات طبعا باقي التوصيات كما هم لاجديد عليهم   موفقين بإذن الله

 عليكم السلام معاك ياريس فى توصية اليورو ين   طيب والكيبل ايه الكلام نشترى من هنا ولا نستنى تغطية الجاب وندخل بيع   ولا ندخل من هنا شراء على انه يغطى الجاب الاول ؟

----------


## aljameel

> عليكم السلام معاك ياريس فى توصية اليورو ين   طيب والكيبل ايه الكلام نشترى من هنا ولا نستنى تغطية الجاب وندخل بيع   ولا ندخل من هنا شراء على انه يغطى الجاب الاول ؟

 الافضل الانتظار حتى نطمئن فوات ربح ولاخسارة  
انا بياناتي من الميتا يفتح بعد ساعة فصعب الحكم عليه الان  
اووووووووكي لا تستعجل

----------


## elkashab

صفقة اليورو ين اغلقت عندى بخسارة 60 نقطة لان الاستوب كان قريب هل استنى مثلا شويه وادخل شراء فيها تانى ولا ايه؟

----------


## aljameel

راقبو النقطة للكيبل 1.5265 اذا لم تكسر احتمال ارتداد منها كسرها امامه 1.5200 والمفروض لايكسر 1.5161  فحتمالية الارتداد فوق النقاط المذكورة والله اعلم  لا للاستعجال فوات ربح ولاخسارة  هذه معلومات سريعه للكيبل والله اعلم  وليست توصية انما معلومة مجرد تتوفر فرصة بإذن الله ساضعها

----------


## solo90515

اخي الغالي الجميل
انا اشتريت في اليورو دولار وإن شاء الله اهداف شمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة لليورو ين واليورو دولار بما ان ضرب الستوب لا للشراء حتى انوه عنه  والله يعوضكم الحمد لله نقطة الشراء قريبه من الستوب  وإن شاء الله نعوضها بتوفيق الله وفضلة  انما الصبر

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> راقبو النقطة للكيبل 1.5265 اذا لم تكسر احتمال ارتداد منها  كسرها امامه 1.5200 والمفروض لايكسر 1.5161  فحتمالية الارتداد فوق النقاط المذكورة والله اعلم  لا للاستعجال فوات ربح ولاخسارة  هذه معلومات سريعه للكيبل والله اعلم   وليست توصية انما معلومة مجرد تتوفر فرصة بإذن الله ساضعها

 تمام يا غالى هو فعلا دلوقتى لمس نقطة  1.5265  للكيبل

----------


## elkashab

> بالنسبة لليورو ين واليورو دولار بما ان ضرب الستوب لا للشراء حتى انوه عنه  والله يعوضكم الحمد لله نقطة الشراء قريبه من الستوب  وإن شاء الله نعوضها بتوفيق الله وفضلة  انما الصبر

 *تمام يا باشا معاك ان شاء الله*

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    الاحد الساعة 7.43صباحا 18\4   اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3507 لدينا توصية عليه من قبل بنفس النقاط انما فضلت جني الربح عند 1.3551 عندما رأيت له نزول ونبهت مرة اخرى عليه بالشراء وهو عند سعر 1.3480  التوصية  الستوب 1.3470 الهدف 1.3690 او القناعه واحتمال الاغلاق عند 1.3635 نقطة الدخول كشراء 1.3480 تقريبا المهم مع الافتتاح رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول رجاء خاص   التوصية لازالت قائمة بإذن الله ولكن يجب مراقبة التالي احتمال نجني الربح قبل الهدف متى مارأيت غير ذلك    توصيتان في حال التوصية الاساس طرى عليها تغير او لم تصل لهدفها سبحان الله للاحتياط  توصيتان لليورو دولار شراء وبيع واذا رأيت الغائهم سابلغ عنهم بإذن الله التوصية الاولى البيع من 1.3635 للـ 1.3690  الستوب 1.3700 الهدف بإذن الله 1.3450 او القناعة   التوصية الثانية الشراء من 1.3370 للــ 1.3330 الستوب 1.3305 الهدف بإذن الله 1.3570 او القناعة   متى مارأيت تغير بالتوصيات سابلغ عن ذلك بتحديث وبتاريخ مرفق للتوصية انا اكتب ما اراه حتى اللحظة من معطيات امامي ومتى ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه اولاً باول كمرفق للتوصية في حال الغاء او تغير النقاط او غيره   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  يفضل الدخول بالمراقبة وعدم الاستعجال

 التوصية الاولى كان الدخول 1.3480 تقريبا والستوب 1.3470 وضرب الستوب معوضها بإذن الله  الان التوصية القائمه هي  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3466 التحديث الاخير 12.14 صباحا الاثنين 19\4   التوصية الثانية   الشراء من 1.3370 للــ 1.3330 الستوب 1.3305 الهدف بإذن الله 1.3570 او القناعة  الرجاء الخاص الدخول بالمراقبة اذا امكن   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله الساعة 7.42 صباحا الاحد 18\4  لدينا توصية على اليورو ين شراء من السعر 124 والحمد لله مفعلة الستوب 123.70 والهدف بإذن الله 126.50 اغلق يوم الجمعه على السعر 124.35 وكما ذكرت يوم الجمعه مع الارتفاع رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول  يهمنا التالي مراقبته عند 124.90 + - تقريبا هي نقطة احتمال تعيق الصعود مراقبتها  في حال اخترق 125.10 بإذن الله مواصل بالصعود لهدفه جني الربح اما بالهدف او القناعة والخيار لكم  واذا استجد جديد يخص التوصية سابلغ عنه   من قبل كنت موصي عليه شراء من 126.20 والستوب 126 ولم يكتب لها التوفيق فوضعت التوصية الحاليه القائمه بدل عن هذه التوصية والحمد لله حتى اللحظة متوفقين بها بفضل الله خسرتكم 20 نقطة والحمد لله مالكم شي عندي الان الا توصية الدولار ين وبإذن الله نعوضها والعوض من الله وحده انما الصبر  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 التحديث الاخير 12.20 صباحا الاثنين 19\4 التوصية لاغيه بما انه ضرب الستوب والحمد لله الاسبوع الماضي استفدنا منه الكثير والحمد لله دخولنا من 124\123.90 الستوب قريب وابشرو بالعوض والعوض من الله وحده  ومتى مارأيت فرصة ساضعها لكم بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   7.54 صباحا الاحد 18\4  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6301  من قبل اوصيت عليه بيع من 1.6510 ثم اغلقت الربح عند تقريبا نفس السعر الحالي عندما رأيت احتمالية الصعود ثم اوصيت عليه يوم الجمعة بالبيع من سعر لا اتذكر كم بامانه من بعد التنبيه صعد للـ 1.6389 ونزل للسعر الحالي لا اعرف كم نقطة دخولكم المهم متكون عليه نموذج بيقول مالم يغلق يوم فوق1.6395 فالتوصية قائمة  انما وضعت الستوب هو 1.6395 كنقطة افضل هدف النموذج بإذن الله 1.2300 بعيد جدا قد لايصدق فلا تصدق الا ماترى بعينك والقناعه كنز  انما النموذج بيقول مالم يغلق فوق 1.3695 فالهدف قائم بإذن الله والله اعلم  انا لا اعرف اذا احدكم داخل بالتوصية المهم التوصية قائمة والستوب 1.6395 من الصعب الانتظار اغلاق يوم فوقها حتى يفعل الستوب والخيار لكم انا انصح الستوب كنقطة والهدف بالقناعه انما اطمعو به على الاقل من لم يدخل يفضل مراقبة الافتتاح وعدم الاستعجال اذا على صعود يفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب ومتى ما رأيتت غير ذلك سانوه عنه بإذن الله  نقاط مهمه تدعم النزول بإذن الله يجب مراقبتها النقطه1.6277\ 1.6233 \1.6181\1.6022 كسر اللو السابق 1.5825 بإذن الله هدفه الاول 1.5600\1.5485 وله اهداف اخرى بإذن الله ابعد من ذلك انما سنتبعها اولاً باول انما الاهتمام بالنقاط التي ذكرتها بالتوصية  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  الشراء  نراقب الافتتاح في حال لم يكسر 1.6280\75 فممكن الشراء وهي الستوب ونراقب النقطة 1.6395 في حال اختراقها متوقع والله الصعود باختراق الهاي السابق 1.6512 سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.6650\80 وسنراقبه من الهدف المهم تحت 1.6750\800 متوقع النزول والله اعلم ولكل حادث حديث  مالم يخترق 1.6395 بيع وهي الستوب للبيع والباقي كما بالتوصية الرجاء كل الرجاء لا للاستعجال المراقبه اولا

   التحديث الاخير 12.26 صباحا الاثنين 19\4 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبرووك لمن دخل به المهم اللالتزام بالستوب 1.6395 وبإذن الله امامكم الخير  الهدف القادم بإذن الله 1.6080 ومتوقع مواصلة النزول بإذن الله   المهم من دخل به الصبر ثم الصبر  لمن يرغب بالاهداف البعيده والخيار لكم  والله  الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> التحديث الاخير 12.20 صباحا الاثنين 19\4  التوصية لاغيه بما انه ضرب الستوب والحمد لله الاسبوع الماضي استفدنا منه الكثير والحمد لله دخولنا من 124\123.90 الستوب قريب وابشرو بالعوض والعوض من الله وحده  ومتى مارأيت فرصة ساضعها لكم بإذن الله   والله الموفق

 اللهم امين يارب العالمين  :Hands:

----------


## heidar elselehdar

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسبوع موفق باذن الله

----------


## ahmed_samir77

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الأخ العزيز الجميل ماذا ترى فى الباوند و اليورو بعد هذه الجابات انا كنت داخل شراء من الأسبوع الماضى و الباوند ضرب الأستوب بخسارة 141 نقطة و لكنى دخلت شراء ثانيا من 1.5275 و عندى بيع كندى و بيع فرنك  و عندى شراء يورو باستوب 3430 ارجوا النصيحة و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ahmedfeki

> التوصية الاولى كان الدخول 1.3480 تقريبا والستوب 1.3470 وضرب الستوب معوضها بإذن الله  الان التوصية القائمه هي  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3466 التحديث الاخير 12.14 صباحا الاثنين 19\4   التوصية الثانية   الشراء من 1.3370 للــ 1.3330 الستوب 1.3305 الهدف بإذن الله 1.3570 او القناعة  الرجاء الخاص الدخول بالمراقبة اذا امكن   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 *
يا أستاذي أنا دخلت على اليورو /دولار  بيع من يوم الجمعة  عند نقطة 1.3478 ( الهدف 1.3450 وستوب 1.3515 )
ما رأيك ؟ أرجو النصيحة ؟
خصوصا أن الميتاتردر لم يدخل مع أسوق بعد  
شكراً*

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اليورو استرالي السعر الحالي 1.4615 وضعت التوصية الساعة 12.50 صباحا الاثنين 19\4  شروط التوصية الدخول بالمراقبة   من قبل وصية عليه شراء وهدف 1.4700 للـ 1.4730 ومنها متوقع نهاية صعوده يرتد نزول كما هو متوقع او يواصل صعود للـ 1.5100\200 والحمد لله وصل للـ 1.4718 وارتد نزول ومن الارتداد نبهت عليه بالبيع والستوب الهاي او 1.4730 والهدف مفتوح حتى يتاكد له هدف ووصل للـ 1.4497 الحمد لله وارتد للسعر الحالي  الان المتوقع فوق 1.4564 صعود للـ 1.5635\40 المهم تحت 1.4656  مراقبته في حال ارتد من هدفه الستوب 1.4656 اخترق 1.4656 من اقرب نقطة يصعد لها وقريب من 1.4701 بيع والستوب 1.4701 لو واصل صعود واخترق الهاي 1.4718 لكل حادث حديث احتمال بيواصل صعود والله اعلم انما الاحتمال الاقوى هو النزول حسب المعطيات والله اعلم انما لو وصل صعود الابتعاد عنه  المهم هدف النزول بعيد بإذن الله مفتوح حتى يتاكد لنا هدف قريب بإذن الله ساذكره بوقته وسنتابعه سويا  الرجاء الخاص الدخول بالمراقبة لا للاستعجال اذاكما هو متوقع النزول فامامه الكثير فلا للاستعجال فوات ربح ولاخسارة مجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> *يا أستاذي أنا دخلت على اليورو /دولار بيع من يوم الجمعة عند نقطة 1.3478 ( الهدف 1.3450 وستوب 1.3515 )* *ما رأيك ؟ أرجو النصيحة ؟* *خصوصا أن الميتاتردر لم يدخل مع أسوق بعد*  *شكراً*

 والله اعلم كما هو متوقع بعد كسر 1.3470 النزول لنقطة الشراء بالتوصية الثانية 
والقناعه كنز

----------


## ahmedfeki

> والله اعلم كما هو متوقع بعد كسر 1.3470 النزول لنقطة الشراء بالتوصية الثانية 
> والقناعه كنز

 *إنشاء الله يا أستاذي الغالي  أخرج منها بالربح 
حتى اتمكن من الدخول معكم في الصفقة الثانية *

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم جميعا
أستاذي الله يبارك فيك عساك بخير إن شاء الله 
ويارب أوصل لمرادي هل الاسبوع ويمشي الكيبل متل مابدي  :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> الأخ العزيز الجميل ماذا ترى فى الباوند و اليورو بعد هذه الجابات انا كنت داخل شراء من الأسبوع الماضى و الباوند ضرب الأستوب بخسارة 141 نقطة و لكنى دخلت شراء ثانيا من 1.5275 و عندى بيع كندى و بيع فرنك و عندى شراء يورو باستوب 3430 ارجوا النصيحة و جزاك الله خيرا

 ساعطيك النقاط البعيده التي شبه متاكد منها انما اخذها بالحسبان  اليورو نقطة الفصل 1.6284 مابين الصعود والنزول  نقطتان مهمه للكيبل 1.5161 \1.5130  الدوولار فرنك 1.0756 تقريبا تحتها للنزول  الكندي 1.0230 تقريبا تحتها للنزول  والله اعلم خذ بيهم لعلهم يفيدوك

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> والله اعلم كما هو متوقع بعد كسر 1.3470 النزول لنقطة الشراء بالتوصية الثانية 
> والقناعه كنز

 هل هذا يعنى ان دخول بيع بعد ان يغلق الجاب  فكرة جيدة 
انا اعلم انها ليست توصيتك ولكنى اسالك النصيحة و على مسؤليتى الشخصية

----------


## ahmedfeki

> هل هذا يعنى ان دخول بيع بعد ان يغلق الجاب  فكرة جيدة 
> انا اعلم انها ليست توصيتك ولكنى اسالك النصيحة و على مسؤليتى الشخصية

 لقد دخلت في البيع من يوم الجمعة 
وليس بعد الجاب

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> لقد دخلت في البيع من يوم الجمعة 
> وليس بعد الجاب

 نعم يا اخى انا اعلم و ربنا يكتب لك الربح الوفير ان شاء الله
انا كنت اسأل اخى ابو مروان ما اذا كانت فكرة جيدة ان ادخل بيع لليورو دولار اذا ما ارتفع السعر قليلا
حيث انه يوصي بالشراء من مستويات متدنية مما يعنى انه يتوقع لهذا الزوج ان يصل الى هذه المستويات فكنت اتساءل اذا كان ممكن الاستفادة من هذا النزول المتوقع

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين السعر الحالي 123.90 والله اعلم  اليورو ين متوقع والله اعلم ينزل للـ 123.50 + - تقريبا  مراقبته مالم يكسر 123.42 ممكن شرائه وهي الستوب   مجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب للو ثم نقطة الدخول  الربح بالقناعه متى ماتاكد هدف سابلغ عنه   الدخول بالمراقبه رجاء  لعلى نتوفق به ونعوض خسارتنا منه بتوفيق الله وفضله  ما ارتاح حتى اطلع منه بربح بإذن الله  اضافة لينزل لابد كسر 123.80 مالم تكسر احتمال يصعد للـ 124.90 + - ومنها يرتد المهم تحت 125.10 والله اعلم

----------


## janoubi

يسعد اوقاتك
اي متى بحدد ان الكسر تم هل بمجرد الوصول الى اي اي سعر ادنى من 123.80 او لا بد من الاغلاق اسفل منها ؟
مع الشكر

----------


## aljameel

> يسعد اوقاتك
> اي متى بحدد ان الكسر تم هل بمجرد الوصول الى اي اي سعر ادنى من 123.80 او لا بد من الاغلاق اسفل منها ؟
> مع الشكر

 الكسر كسر بالنقطة  شوف بالنسبة لليورو دولار والين كتوصية الستوب لم يضرب على الميتاترايدر انا البيانات التي احلل بها من الميتاترايدر فحترت مع التوصيتان هل نعتبر الستوب ضرب ام لا  وبامانه انا اول مره اترك توصيه السعر قريب للستوب كاغلاق اسبوعي  انما لا للاحتمالات الستوب ضرب فانا براقب بحاول بنصل لنتيجه ما ساحاول نطلع ولو بكم نقطة من اليور ين ومن بعده اليورو دولار فحاول اخذه صعود ونزول بقدر الامكان حتى نستفيد منه والله يكتب لناولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## heidar elselehdar

اخى ابو مروان 
اعتقد انك لم تلاحظ سؤالى عن اليورو دولار
لكنى دخلت بيع من 13490 بوقف 100 نقطة وهدف 100 نقطة 
و اريد منك النصيحة بارك الله فيك
لان رائيك يهمنى فقد انقذتنى من خسارة كبيرة الاسبوع الماضى عندما نصحتنى بالخروج من صفقة بيع كنت قد دخلتها

----------


## janoubi

شكرا استاذي الكريم
جزاك الله الخير والصحة

----------


## aljameel

> اخى ابو مروان 
> اعتقد انك لم تلاحظ سؤالى عن اليورو دولار
> لكنى دخلت بيع من 13490 بوقف 100 نقطة وهدف 100 نقطة 
> و اريد منك النصيحة بارك الله فيك
> لان رائيك يهمنى فقد انقذتنى من خسارة كبيرة الاسبوع الماضى عندما نصحتنى بالخروج من صفقة بيع كنت قد دخلتها

 لحضات حتى تغلق الساعة الحاليه ساحاول بقدر المستطاع اساعدك بإذن الله

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> لحضات حتى تغلق الساعة الحاليه ساحاول بقدر المستطاع اساعدك بإذن الله

  اشكرك يا اخى و فى انتظارك 
خد وقتك و مخمخ على مزاجك و اعطنى الخلاصة

----------


## aljameel

> اخى ابو مروان 
> اعتقد انك لم تلاحظ سؤالى عن اليورو دولار
> لكنى دخلت بيع من 13490 بوقف 100 نقطة وهدف 100 نقطة 
> و اريد منك النصيحة بارك الله فيك
> لان رائيك يهمنى فقد انقذتنى من خسارة كبيرة الاسبوع الماضى عندما نصحتنى بالخروج من صفقة بيع كنت قد دخلتها

 شوف اخي ركز على النقاط بالتوالي بما انك بائع  والله اعلم اليورو دولار   اليورو دولار النقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم 1.3284  تحت 1.3521 والله اعلم للنزول بإذن الله فانا افضل لك هي الستوب وخاصة بعد كسر 1.3460  لو صعد فوق 1.3521 احتمال يرتد واحتمال لا فصعب الحكم عليه الان  ولكن تحت 1.3571 فهو للنزول اختراقها فتح المجال له بالصعود  الان النقاط المهمه بالنزول كما ذكرت 1.3460\55 من بعدها 1.3405\10 من بعدها 1.3340  بالصعود فوق 1.3460 امامه نقطة 1.3521 من بعدها 1.3571 والله اعلم    فانا وضعت التوصية  على هذا الاساس كشراء لليورو  من 1.3370 للـ 1.3330 بستوب 1.3305  بالنهاية اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى فصعب الحكم الان 100% السوق ببدايته والله الموفق

----------


## heidar elselehdar

اخى و حبيبى فى الله ابو مروان
لم اكن اطمع فى اكثر من ذلك
فى الحقيقة لم اكن اطمع فى كل ذلك
كفيت  وفيت يا اخى بارك الله فيك
اشكرك من كل قلبى

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي السعر الحالي 1.4615 وضعت التوصية الساعة 12.50 صباحا الاثنين 19\4  شروط التوصية الدخول بالمراقبة   من قبل وصية عليه شراء وهدف 1.4700 للـ 1.4730 ومنها متوقع نهاية صعوده يرتد نزول كما هو متوقع او يواصل صعود للـ 1.5100\200 والحمد لله وصل للـ 1.4718 وارتد نزول ومن الارتداد نبهت عليه بالبيع والستوب الهاي او 1.4730 والهدف مفتوح حتى يتاكد له هدف ووصل للـ 1.4497 الحمد لله وارتد للسعر الحالي  الان المتوقع فوق 1.4564 صعود للـ 1.5635\40 المهم تحت 1.4656  مراقبته في حال ارتد من هدفه الستوب 1.4656 اخترق 1.4656 من اقرب نقطة يصعد لها وقريب من 1.4701 بيع والستوب 1.4701 لو واصل صعود واخترق الهاي 1.4718 لكل حادث حديث احتمال بيواصل صعود والله اعلم انما الاحتمال الاقوى هو النزول حسب المعطيات والله اعلم انما لو وصل صعود الابتعاد عنه  المهم هدف النزول بعيد بإذن الله مفتوح حتى يتاكد لنا هدف قريب بإذن الله ساذكره بوقته وسنتابعه سويا  الرجاء الخاص الدخول بالمراقبة لا للاستعجال اذاكما هو متوقع النزول فامامه الكثير فلا للاستعجال فوات ربح ولاخسارة مجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 الحمد لله حتى اللحظة كما هو متوقع صعد للـ 1.4641 وارتد نزول   المهم من دخل به تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول للاحتياط في حال ارتد نراقب النقطة الاخرى   السعر الحالي 1.4598 والله اعلم   امامه الان نقطة 1.4595 بكسرها اتوقع بيواصل نزول نوعا ما  كسر 1.4540 بإذن الله بتطمئن لمواصلة النزول كسر 1.4470 بإذن الله مفتاح النزول لاهداف ساذكرها لاحقا   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6265  اي صعود له استغلاله بيع بشرط لايخترق 1.6305 وهي الستوب  طبعا هذه لمن لم يدخل من البداية بالتوصية   من داخل بها من البداية اللالتزام بالستوب المذكور بالتوصية   يفضل البيع عند اقرب نقطة للــ 1.6305 لو صعد   والستوب 1.6305  لو صعد فوق 1.6305 يفضل البيع من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.3348 وهي الستوب  والاهداف كما بالتوصية الاساسية او القناعة والخيار لكم  ارى له اهداف تسعد والله اعلم   البيع بالمراقبة اخواني يفضل اصغر ستوب وليكن نقطة   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين السعر الحالي 124.22  المتوقع والله اعلم لليورو ين الصعود كما هو متوقع ونوهت عليه عند سعر 123.95\90 المهم فوق 123.80 فهو للصعود كسرها نزول  المتوقع والله اعلم باختراق 124.56 سيذهب للــ 124.90\125   من الــ 124.90 اما يرتد نزول او يواصل الصعود والاقرب والله اعلم حتى اللحظة الارتداد  يهمنا النقطة 125.12 تحتها نزول وهي الستوب اختراقها بيواصل صعود والله اعلم  المهم من دخل به يراقب النقاط التي ذكرتها ولا للاغلاق الا بعد تاكد انه لم يخترق 125.12 اخترقها البقاء به  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## amiro

اخى الغالى مشكور على هذا المجهود و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## رشدي

استاذى الفاضل   من فضلك اريد من حضرتك تحليل وشارت وافى على الذهب على المدى المتوسط والبعيد  وياريت علشان خاطرى تحليل على رواقة  واعطنى آخر مجال له بالهبوط وآخر مجال له بالصعود هذه السنة

----------


## aljameel

اخواني الخروج من اليورو ين الان على سعر الدخول  
اتوقع بينزل للــ 123.50+ - تقريبا ويرتد 
المهم فوق 123.42 وهي الستوب للشراء 
كسر الستوب هايواصل نزول والله اعلم
كتبتاه على عجل اراكم عند السوق الاوربي  
ساذهب للصلاة موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## eur/usd

هل اليورو دولار بيع الآن ؟
أفيدونا

----------


## aljameel

صباح الخير جميعا 
أسف علىقلة المتابعة النوم ماخذني شوي  
اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## بسيم محمد

أسعد الله صباحك ومتعك بالصحة والعافية

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 140.12  نراقب النقطة 139.90 مالم تكسر متوقع يصعد والله اعلم  المهم 139.90 هي الستوب للشراء بعد مراقبة شديدة  في حال كسر 139.90 سنحاول اخذه من نقطة اخرى بإذن الله   المهم فوق 138.50 فهو للصعود والله اعلم   كسر 138.60 اخذ الحذر   احتمال بعد الكسر139.90 ينزل للـ 139 + - تقريبا سنراقبه   لا للاستعجال امامنا سوق اوربا فصعب الحكم 100% الان انما المعطيات الحاليه هكذا بتقول والله اعلم واكرررر لا للاستعجال   الهدف القناعه بالاول ومتى ما تاكد له اهداف سابلغ عنه اولا باول وغالبا اذا له صعود متواصل ممكن نشوف 146 ولست متاكد الان انما لو توفقنا به بإذن الله يتبين لنا مع الصعود والله اعلم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   7.54 صباحا الاحد 18\4  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6301  من قبل اوصيت عليه بيع من 1.6510 ثم اغلقت الربح عند تقريبا نفس السعر الحالي عندما رأيت احتمالية الصعود ثم اوصيت عليه يوم الجمعة بالبيع من سعر لا اتذكر كم بامانه من بعد التنبيه صعد للـ 1.6389 ونزل للسعر الحالي لا اعرف كم نقطة دخولكم المهم متكون عليه نموذج بيقول مالم يغلق يوم فوق1.6395 فالتوصية قائمة  انما وضعت الستوب هو 1.6395 كنقطة افضل هدف النموذج بإذن الله 1.2300 بعيد جدا قد لايصدق فلا تصدق الا ماترى بعينك والقناعه كنز  انما النموذج بيقول مالم يغلق فوق 1.3695 فالهدف قائم بإذن الله والله اعلم  انا لا اعرف اذا احدكم داخل بالتوصية المهم التوصية قائمة والستوب 1.6395 من الصعب الانتظار اغلاق يوم فوقها حتى يفعل الستوب والخيار لكم انا انصح الستوب كنقطة والهدف بالقناعه انما اطمعو به على الاقل من لم يدخل يفضل مراقبة الافتتاح وعدم الاستعجال اذا على صعود يفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب ومتى ما رأيتت غير ذلك سانوه عنه بإذن الله  نقاط مهمه تدعم النزول بإذن الله يجب مراقبتها النقطه1.6277\ 1.6233 \1.6181\1.6022 كسر اللو السابق 1.5825 بإذن الله هدفه الاول 1.5600\1.5485 وله اهداف اخرى بإذن الله ابعد من ذلك انما سنتبعها اولاً باول انما الاهتمام بالنقاط التي ذكرتها بالتوصية  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  الشراء  نراقب الافتتاح في حال لم يكسر 1.6280\75 فممكن الشراء وهي الستوب ونراقب النقطة 1.6395 في حال اختراقها متوقع والله الصعود باختراق الهاي السابق 1.6512 سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.6650\80 وسنراقبه من الهدف المهم تحت 1.6750\800 متوقع النزول والله اعلم ولكل حادث حديث  مالم يخترق 1.6395 بيع وهي الستوب للبيع والباقي كما بالتوصية الرجاء كل الرجاء لا للاستعجال المراقبه اولا

   

> التحديث الاخير 12.26 صباحا الاثنين 19\4  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبرووك لمن دخل به المهم اللالتزام بالستوب 1.6395 وبإذن الله امامكم الخير  الهدف القادم بإذن الله 1.6080 ومتوقع مواصلة النزول بإذن الله   المهم من دخل به الصبر ثم الصبر لمن يرغب بالاهداف البعيده والخيار لكم   والله الموفق

   

> الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6265   اي صعود له استغلاله بيع بشرط لايخترق 1.6305 وهي الستوب  طبعا هذه لمن لم يدخل من البداية بالتوصية   من داخل بها من البداية اللالتزام بالستوب المذكور بالتوصية   يفضل البيع عند اقرب نقطة للــ 1.6305 لو صعد   والستوب 1.6305  لو صعد فوق 1.6305 يفضل البيع من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.3348 وهي الستوب  والاهداف كما بالتوصية الاساسية او القناعة والخيار لكم  ارى له اهداف تسعد والله اعلم   البيع بالمراقبة اخواني يفضل اصغر ستوب وليكن نقطة    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

     اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   الحمد لله الباوند فرنك توفقنا به بالاول واليوم مرة اخرة بتوفيق الله وفضله  الان امامه النقطة 1.6201 بكسرها المجال مفتوح له بالنزول  وامامه اللو 1.6183 انما بكسر 1.6201 متوقع كسر اللو والله اعلم بإذن الله هدفنا القادم 1.6080 كسر 1.6020 مواصلة النزول لاهداف ابعد بإذن الله  ساتبع معكم اولا باول بإذن الله انما كسر  السابق 1.5850 ثم اللو السابق هاتشوف بإذن الله الاهداف كما بالتوصية الاساسيه  اذا طرى ارتداد تصحيحي سابلغ به بإذن الله  والله الموفق  يهمنا بالوقت الحالي 1.6201 يجب كسرها والله اعلم متوقع الكسر حتى اللحظة

----------


## beshay

صباح الخير  الاخ الحبيب ابو مروان
 اتمنى من الله ان تكون فى احسن صحه

----------


## lionofegypt2020

يا صباح الفل يا ريسسسنا الغالى

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 9228 وضعت التوصية الساعة 7.58صباحا الاحد 18\4  التحليل متكون نموذج بيقول اغلاق 4 ساعات فوق 9305 فهو للصعود لهدف بعيد بإذن الله 1.0200 من قبل ذكرت له هدف بعيد كتحليل رقمي بإذن الله 9800 واحتمال بنشوف خانة 1.000 بالنهاية فوق 9305 فهو للصعود بإذن الله  التوصية ليوم الاثنين 19\4  شراء من 9170 للـ 9130   الستوب 9100  الهدف بإذن الله 9380 او القناعة    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 الحمد لله كما هو متوقع النزول والان نزل للـ 9172 قريب من منطقة الشراء للمراقبة في حال كسر 9170 يفضل الشراء مابين 9155 للـ 9130 والله اعلم  المهم الستوب انا واضعه 9100 ساضع ستوب اخر 9112 للاحتياط اراها نقطة مهمه والله اعلم فالخيار لكم  للمستعجل يضع الستوب 9169 ولا انصح بذلك انما لو نزل قريب منها ولم تكسر 9170  هي بالنهاية اجتهادات تصيب وتخطى  والله الموفق والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## *مغامر*

صباااااااح الخير ياجميل..   لاهنت ماهي نظرتك للدولار فرنك حيث ان سعره حاليا 1.645  وشكراااااااااا.

----------


## aljameel

> صباااااااح الخير ياجميل..   لاهنت ماهي نظرتك للدولار فرنك حيث ان سعره حاليا 1.645  وشكراااااااااا.

 اخي مغامر انا واضع له توصية بالصفحة رقم 1371 
ارجع لها بها توضيح كامل للتوصية

----------


## *مغامر*

:Asvc: ألف شكرررررر ياغاااااالي

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار كندي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0172  مالم يخترق 1.0232 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع  الهدف بإذن الله  القناعة بالاول ولكن شايف له اهداف تسعدددددددددددد مجرد يتاكد نزوله والخيار لكم  مجرد يتاكد له اهداف قريبه سابلغ بها بإذن الله اولا باول  المهم لا للاستعجال الدخول بالمراقبة من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.0232 لاتغير بالستوب  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## عملات 2010

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 140.12  نراقب النقطة 139.90 مالم تكسر متوقع يصعد والله اعلم  المهم 139.90 هي الستوب للشراء بعد مراقبة شديدة  في حال كسر 139.90 سنحاول اخذه من نقطة اخرى بإذن الله   المهم فوق 138.50 فهو للصعود والله اعلم   كسر 138.60 اخذ الحذر   احتمال بعد الكسر139.90 ينزل للـ 139 + - تقريبا سنراقبه   لا للاستعجال امامنا سوق اوربا فصعب الحكم 100% الان انما المعطيات الحاليه هكذا بتقول والله اعلم واكرررر لا للاستعجال   الهدف القناعه بالاول ومتى ما تاكد له اهداف سابلغ عنه اولا باول وغالبا اذا له صعود متواصل ممكن نشوف 146 ولست متاكد الان انما لو توفقنا به بإذن الله يتبين لنا مع الصعود والله اعلم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 يخوف هالمجنون اليوم 
دقيقة بس واقل من دقيقة والله هبط -80 نقطة في ظرف لايتعدى 6 ثواني

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم مجرد ينتهي الدولار فرنك من الصعود يبداء الباوند فرنك بالنزول   راقبو الباوند فرنك كسر 1.6201 اتوقع نهاية صعود للدولار فرنك  اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى انما راقبو احتمال يصيب التوقع  انا ربطتهم مع بعضهم البعض كتوقع والله اعلم اجتهاد   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> يخوف هالمجنون اليوم 
> دقيقة بس واقل من دقيقة والله هبط -80 نقطة في ظرف لايتعدى 6 ثواني

 طول بالك بإذن الله سندخل به من نقطة ممتازه قول يارب

----------


## عملات 2010

> طول بالك بإذن الله سندخل به من نقطة ممتازه قول يارب

 امين يارب 
انا متفائل فيه بالشراء خاصة بعد ماشفت تحليلك له .. 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    التحديث الاخير لليورو دولار الساعة 10.31 الاثنين 19\4  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3453  لدينا توصية شراء من 1.3370 للـ 1.3330   والستوب 1.3305  والهدف 1.3570 بإذن الله اوالقناعه  في حال لم تتفعل التوصية كشراء  التوصية اخرى بيع  البيع من 1.3510 للـ 1.3550  الستوب 1.3575  الهدف بإذن الله 1.3360 او القناعه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  اي منهم تتفعل الاولى سارية ونتعامل بالاخرى بعد الثانية او نلغيها انما حتى اللحظة الاثنتين قائمتين والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم     التحديث الاخير الكيبل الساعة 10.42 الاثنين 19\4   الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5223  والله اعلم الكيبل فوق 1.5214 ولست متاكد 100% انما اجتهاد  واحتمال ينزل للـ 1.5160 ويرتد منها لنقطة البيع   المهم لدينا توصية بيع سابقة من 1.5650 للـ 1.5690  والستوب 1.5715  والهدف بإذن الله 1.5450 او القناعة  طبعا لم تفعل حتى اللحظة ولا زالت قائمة   الان توصية اخرى للكيبل بيع اخر  البيع من 1.5305 للـ 1.5350  الستوب 1.5370  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5160\1.5150  طبعا يجب مراقبتهم لو صعد فوق 1.5370 متوقع بيصعد لكم الله اعلم انما سنراقبه سويا احتمال يواصل للتوصية الاخرى البيع  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## osha_ahmed

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 140.12  نراقب النقطة 139.90 مالم تكسر متوقع يصعد والله اعلم  المهم 139.90 هي الستوب للشراء بعد مراقبة شديدة  في حال كسر 139.90 سنحاول اخذه من نقطة اخرى بإذن الله  المهم فوق 138.50 فهو للصعود والله اعلم   كسر 138.60 اخذ الحذر   احتمال بعد الكسر139.90 ينزل للـ 139 + - تقريبا سنراقبه   لا للاستعجال امامنا سوق اوربا فصعب الحكم 100% الان انما المعطيات الحاليه هكذا بتقول والله اعلم واكرررر لا للاستعجال   الهدف القناعه بالاول ومتى ما تاكد له اهداف سابلغ عنه اولا باول وغالبا اذا له صعود متواصل ممكن نشوف 146 ولست متاكد الان انما لو توفقنا به بإذن الله يتبين لنا مع الصعود والله اعلم    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

  
اخى العزيز الجميل ...اسعد الله صباحك ....بلنسبة للمجنون مارأيك به شراء بعد كسر 139.90 ووصوله لل139.37 وارتداده منها ....

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 91.81 لكم عندي من توصية الدولار ين الاسبوع الماضي من 20 للـ 40 نقطة دين بعد ضرب الستوب للتوصية  كلا حسب دخوله بالتوصية خسارته  المهم راقبوه الان عند 92.55 لو صعد فوقها لا قرب نقطة بعدها للـ 93 او 93.20 يصعد نبيع  الستوب 93\93.20 اختار مايناسبكم او ضعو المناسب لكم المهم تحتهم  الهدف بإذن الله الدين بالاول وثانيا القناعه وثالثا 91.10 تقريبا  لو صعد فوق 92.56   يفضل البيع من 92.57 للـ 93 والله اعلم   الرجاء لا للاستعجال المراقبه بالاول خلوني انتقم منه    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> اخى العزيز الجميل ...اسعد الله صباحك ....بلنسبة للمجنون مارأيك به شراء بعد كسر 139.90 ووصوله لل139.37 وارتداده منها ....

 لم انتبه لسؤالك الا وهو صاعد 
الستوب بعيد 138.50\60 
ولكن راقبه لو ماكسر اللو الحالي  
لا انصحك الابستوب لا يتجاوز 20 للـ 10 افضل بالحاله الحالية سعره الا 139.90 
انا عن نفسي لن ادخل به بستوب كبير والخيار لك

----------


## aljameel

لا للا ستعجال بالنسبة للدولار فرنك الا بستوب صغير يفضل 
حتى نتاكد من الكيبل واليورو لانه عكسهم 
انا أستاذنكم نصف ساعة  للساعة وساعود لكم بإذن الله 
لامر يهمني ساذهب ارجو معذرتي  
وضعت لكم  نصف عملات السوق توصيات راقبوها بإذن الله فيها خير

----------


## osha_ahmed

> لم انتبه لسؤالك الا وهو صاعد 
> الستوب بعيد 138.50\60 
> ولكن راقبه لو ماكسر اللو الحالي  
> لا انصحك الابستوب لا يتجاوز 20 للـ 10 افضل بالحاله الحالية سعره الا 139.90 
> انا عن نفسي لن ادخل به بستوب كبير والخيار لك

  
تسلم يا غالى  ...جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عملات 2010

> لا للا ستعجال بالنسبة للدولار فرنك الا بستوب صغير يفضل 
> حتى نتاكد من الكيبل واليورو لانه عكسهم 
> انا أستاذنكم نصف ساعة  للساعة وساعود لكم بإذن الله 
> لامر يهمني ساذهب ارجو معذرتي  
> وضعت لكم  نصف عملات السوق توصيات راقبوها بإذن الله فيها خير

 جزاك الله كل خير..
والله يوفقك ويسهل عليك امرك

----------


## aljameel

أسف على التاخير اخوتي

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للمجنون والله اعلم فوق 139.45 للصعود بإذن الله 
وساشرح لكم بعد لحضات كيف متابعته

----------


## tetosun

اليورو دولار  والكيبل  جزاك الله خيرا يالجميل إن أمكن ولا كلفه عليك  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم   لمعرفة هل بيواصل صعود او يرتد نزول   ساجتهد والباقي عليكم  الان فوق 139.45 متوقع يصعد للنقطة تقريبا 141.10 تقريبا اما منها يرتد او يواصل صعود   في حال اخترق 141.40 نتوقع نوعا ما بمواصلة الصعود   الان لمعرفة قياس نقطة الارتداد  اي نزول المهم فوق 138.50\60   نعمل فيبو مابين القمة 143.89 والقاع الذي يعمله بالوقت الحالي القاع 139.36   عند نقطة 38% نتوقع الارتداد كلما واصل بعدها نتوقع دعم للصعود فمثلا بالحالي   القمة 143.89 اللو 139.36 نقطة الفيبو 38% هي 141.10\15 تقريبا   في حال صعد فوق 141.40 نتوقع بيواصل صعد فوق 142.50   نقطة الفيبو 50 احتمال يرتد منها وليس مؤاكد انما المفروض الارتداد من 38%  كلما يصعد فوق نقطة فيبو بنقول مواصل اختراق 61% دعم قوي للصعود   اصلا مجرد يصعد فوق 142.50 نتوقع الصعود اكثر والمواصلة والله اعلم  بالنهاية اي قاع للو جديد المهم فوق 138.55  نرسم فيبو بينه والقمة 143.89  38% نقطة ارتداد والله اعلم حاولت ايصال الفكرة بقدر المستطاع  من لم يفتهم يسأل انا اجيب المهم قبل الصلاة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار  والكيبل  جزاك الله خيرا يالجميل إن أمكن ولا كلفه عليك

  
اليورو 1.3405 والكيبل 1.5214 
مالم يكسرو كما ذكرت نقاط البيع 
كسرهم اليورو كما بالتوصية الشراء له 
والكيبل نراق 1.5160 للـ 5130 والله اعلم اما تكون نهاية النزول او مواصلة النزول بكسر 1.5130 والله اعلم 
انما الاهم بالوقت الحالي 214 ثم 160 والله اعلم

----------


## عملات 2010

> المجنون والله اعلم   لمعرفة هل بيواصل صعود او يرتد نزول   ساجتهد والباقي عليكم  الان فوق 139.45 متوقع يصعد للنقطة تقريبا 141.10 تقريبا اما منها يرتد او يواصل صعود   في حال اخترق 141.40 نتوقع نوعا ما بمواصلة الصعود   الان لمعرفة قياس نقطة الارتداد  اي نزول المهم فوق 138.50\60   نعمل فيبو مابين القمة 143.89 والقاع الذي يعمله بالوقت الحالي القاع 139.36   عند نقطة 38% نتوقع الارتداد كلما واصل بعدها نتوقع دعم للصعود فمثلا بالحالي   القمة 143.89 اللو 139.36 نقطة الفيبو 38% هي 141.10\15 تقريبا   في حال صعد فوق 141.40 نتوقع بيواصل صعد فوق 142.50   نقطة الفيبو 50 احتمال يرتد منها وليس مؤاكد انما المفروض الارتداد من 38%  كلما يصعد فوق نقطة فيبو بنقول مواصل اختراق 61% دعم قوي للصعود   اصلا مجرد يصعد فوق 142.50 نتوقع الصعود اكثر والمواصلة والله اعلم  بالنهاية اي قاع للو جديد المهم فوق 138.55  نرسم فيبو بينه والقمة 143.89  38% نقطة ارتداد والله اعلم حاولت ايصال الفكرة بقدر المستطاع  من لم يفتهم يسأل انا اجيب المهم قبل الصلاة  والله الموفق

 
متابع له 
اذن اهم نقطة هي 138.50 
جاري التطبيق لنرى الرؤية من زاويتك اخي العزيز

----------


## aljameel

> متابع له 
> اذن اهم نقطة هي 138.50 
> جاري التطبيق لنرى الرؤية من زاويتك اخي العزيز

 المفروض تستفيد منه عندما نزل للـ 139.61 الله يهديك  
الان راقب فوق 139.45 توقع الصعود وهي الستوب ولا تستعجل راقب هكذا 
لو نزل تحت 139.45 نراقب النقطة 139 + - تقريبا المهم فوق 138.50 او 138.60 ادهم ستوب للشراء  
في حال كسر 138.50 والله اعلم للنزول وسنراقبه فيما بعد

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم للصلاة وبإذن الله لنا لقاء بعد الصلاة 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## رشدي

> استاذى الفاضل   من فضلك اريد من حضرتك تحليل وشارت وافى على الذهب على المدى المتوسط والبعيد  وياريت علشان خاطرى تحليل على رواقة واعطنى آخر مجال له بالهبوط وآخر مجال له بالصعود هذه السنة

 لا تنسانى يا استاذى ......... بارك الله فيك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## محمود1

> أستاذنكم للصلاة وبإذن الله لنا لقاء بعد الصلاة 
> موفقين بإذن الله

 تقبل الله اخي العزيز ابو مروان   الله يقويك يارب

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
معليش يااخواااااان النوم اخذني

----------


## aljameel

لا تستعجلو على المجنووووووووووووون 
راقبووووووو اول احتمال بيصعد بعض الشي نراقب ونحكم

----------


## aljameel

نراقب اليورو ين عند 124.70 للـ 125.20   مالم يخترق 125.40 سوف نبيع والستوب 125.40  هدف النزول بإذن الله 122.70  للا للاستعجال البيع بالراقبة رجاء خاص   موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## amiro

الله يقويك و يعينك

----------


## aljameel

التوصياااااااااااات كثيره لليوم لا اعرف اتابع ايا منهم ولله الحمد بمناطق ربح  والحمد لله توفقنا بها بفضل الله  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  المهم اللالتزام كما هو مكتوب بالتوصيات وساحاول انا اتابع وحده وحده اذا رأيت جديد سابلغ به بإذن الله  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    التحديث الاخير لليورو دولار الساعة 10.31 الاثنين 19\4  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3453  لدينا توصية شراء من 1.3370 للـ 1.3330   والستوب 1.3305  والهدف 1.3570 بإذن الله اوالقناعه  في حال لم تتفعل التوصية كشراء  التوصية اخرى بيع  البيع من 1.3510 للـ 1.3550  الستوب 1.3575  الهدف بإذن الله 1.3360 او القناعه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   اي منهم تتفعل الاولى سارية ونتعامل بالاخرى بعد الثانية او نلغيها انما حتى اللحظة الاثنتين قائمتين والله اعلم

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم      التحديث الاخير الكيبل الساعة 10.42 الاثنين 19\4   الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5223  والله اعلم الكيبل فوق 1.5214 ولست متاكد 100% انما اجتهاد  واحتمال ينزل للـ 1.5160 ويرتد منها لنقطة البيع   المهم لدينا توصية بيع سابقة من 1.5650 للـ 1.5690  والستوب 1.5715  والهدف بإذن الله 1.5450 او القناعة  طبعا لم تفعل حتى اللحظة ولا زالت قائمة   الان توصية اخرى للكيبل بيع اخر  البيع من 1.5305 للـ 1.5350  الستوب 1.5370  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5160\1.5150  طبعا يجب مراقبتهم لو صعد فوق 1.5370 متوقع بيصعد لكم الله اعلم انما سنراقبه سويا احتمال يواصل للتوصية الاخرى البيع   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

     للمشاااااااااهدة والله الموفق  اتوقع انكم داخلين شراء بهم بعد التنويه عليهم مالم يكسر الليورو 1.3405 فهو للصعود والكيبل متوقع  فوق 1.5160 فهو للصعود المهم من داخل شراء يراقب ثم يغلق ويدخل بيع   لا للاستعجال رجاء بالمراقبة  ومن يرغب البيع يراقب  وييفضل باصغر ستوب ممكن المهم لا للاستعجال رجاء  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## darkprince

السلام عليكم
يا شباب اش شايفين على االمجنون

----------


## osha_ahmed

تسلم يا غالى على توصية المجنون ... 
اخدنا بيها قناعة والحمد لله ....فى حال عدم قدرة المجنون على اختراق 141.40 ..كم يكون هدفه ان شاء الله....

----------


## aljameel

لا تستعجلو بالمجنون احتمال كبير بيواصل بعض الشي هو الان بمنطقة ارتداد   المهم تحت 142 والله اعلم للنزول صعد فوقها نراقب بعدها 142.50 تقريبا  سنراقب ونحكم عليه الان صعب الحكم عليه والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله  انا ربطت الصعود بالدولار ين واليورو ين لانهم لم يصلوو بعد لمناطق البيع فمحتمل يسحبو المجنون معهم والله اعلم  والخيار لكم انما نبي ناخذه بيع وشراء والاستفادة منه بقدر المستطاع

----------


## عملات 2010

مرحبا استاذ جميل 
انا دخلت بالمجنون بيع وحاليا الربح 37 نقطة كنت افكر اخليه يوصل خمسين بس من كلامك  
ناخذ الحذر ونرضى بلا طمع

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار كندي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0172  مالم يخترق 1.0232 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع  الهدف بإذن الله القناعة بالاول ولكن شايف له اهداف تسعدددددددددددد مجرد يتاكد نزوله والخيار لكم  مجرد يتاكد له اهداف قريبه سابلغ بها بإذن الله اولا باول  المهم لا للاستعجال الدخول بالمراقبة من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.0232 لاتغير بالستوب   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووووووووك لمن دخل به الحمد لله ارتد كماهو متوقع قبل 1.0232 وصل للــ 1.0215  المهم الان بالنزول تحت 1.01110 نتوقع بينزل كسر 1.0060 اتوقع مسك الطريق بإذن الله بالنزول وامامه اهداف تسعد بإذن الله  يهمنا الان النقطة 1.0111 فوقها نتوقع ارتداد باي لحظة له والله اعلم تحتها نتوقع انه بينزل وهي دعم للنزول بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  من دخل به معه 70 نقطة حجزء ولو نصفهم  بتقديم الستوب ويراقب ماذكرته الان

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا استاذ جميل 
> انا دخلت بالمجنون بيع وحاليا الربح 37 نقطة كنت افكر اخليه يوصل خمسين بس من كلامك  
> ناخذ الحذر ونرضى بلا طمع

 اخي هو بمنطقة ارتداد متوقعه  
فاحتمال الارتداد وارد والصعود بعض الشي وارد والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل بس يكسر 1.5255 ثم 1.5240 بإذن الله نقول مسك الطريق بالنزول لهدفه  ومراقبته لو واصل بعد الهدف   مالم تكسر نتوق يرتد احتمال ولست متاكد انما بكسرهم بإذن للنزول  المهم الكيبل والله اعلم تحت 1.5400 فهو للنزووووووووووول  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  لو وصل للهدف وارتد نتوقع صعود محتمل   المهم لو صعد مرة اخر نبيع من الـ 1.5335 للـ 1.5370 والستوب 1.5400 والهدف بإذن الله 1.5180 تقريبا

----------


## osha_ahmed

> تسلم يا غالى على توصية المجنون ... 
> اخدنا بيها قناعة والحمد لله ....فى حال عدم قدرة المجنون على اختراق 141.40 ..كم يكون هدفه ان شاء الله....

  
اخى الجميل الحمد لله بعد الشراء وتحقيق الهدف قمنا بالبيع قرب القمة ... 
تسلم يداك اخى ...نرجو تحديد هدف المجنون الهبوطى ...ولو ممكن نحدد النقاط التى ممكن تعيق هبوطه.... 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل الحمد لله بعد الشراء وتحقيق الهدف قمنا بالبيع قرب القمة ... 
> تسلم يداك اخى ...نرجو تحديد هدف المجنون الهبوطى ...ولو ممكن نحدد النقاط التى ممكن تعيق هبوطه.... 
> جزاك الله خيرا

 المجنون والله اعلم   بكسر 139.90 بإذن الله للنزول   الهدف بإذن الله 138.60\50 قابل للزيادة والله اعلم  يهمنا النقطة 139.11 بكسرها بإذن الله للهدف   مالم تكسر 137.05 نتوقع صعود له   المهم نقطتان اتوقع انهم ممتازين للستوب في حال الشراء  138.50 في حال لم تكسر ستوب شراء  كسرها من اقرب نقطة ينزل لها من 137.05 شراء وهي الستوب  لا للاستعجال بالشراء المراقبه اولا   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو دولار والله اعلم   لدينا توصية شراء وتوصية بيع ولم يتفعلو   الرجاء التركيز بما اقول  ساضع نقطتان للبيع  كتوصيتان   النقطة الاولى 1.3510 الستوب 1.3575 الهدف بإذن الله 1.3360  النقطة الثانية 1.3545 الستوب 1.3610  الهدف بإذن الله 1.3390  توصية الشراء من1.3370 للـ 1.3330 الستوب 1.3305  ولا للاستعجال بالشراء الواضح النزول سيد الموقف فاحتمال مواصلة النزول وارد بنسبة كبيرة والله اعلم  كسر 1.3284 نزول في نزول هاتشوفو بإذن الله اهدافه 1.3200\1.3100\1.2870 تقريبا   اذا تفعلت الاولى ولم يصل للنقطة الثانية ونزل هنا توصية الشراء قائمة فنتوقع من توصية الشراء الصعود للنقطة الثانية بيع  في حال صعد للنقطتان قبل ماتفعل توصية الشراء الرجاء الانتظار بالنسبة لتوصية الشراء حتى انوه عنها  مالم يستجد جديد   اذا تفعلت توصية الشراء قبل البيع فمراقبة توصيات البيع   الان لديكم ثلاث توصيات 2 بيع وواحده شراء  بالنهاية اليورو دولار تحت 1.3610 فهو للنزووووووووول والله اعلم  واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  بالعافيه حتى دخلت المنتدى لا اعرف المشكله انما الواضح بسيرفر المنتدى والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

المجنون تحت 142.85 فهو للنزوووووووول   والله اعلم  اختراق 142.85 فالمجال مفتوح له بالصعود والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله  المهم راقبو التوصيات حتى اللحظة والله اعلم لاجديد  عند العودة اذا استجد جديد سابلغ به بإذن الله  النوووووووووووووووووووم حتى اتمكن السهر معكم بصراحه مرهق جدااااااااا  الله الله بالستوووووب الصغير بقدر الامكان  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

الرجاء وضع الستوب للاسترالي دولار على نقطة الدخول كما هو متوقع والحمد لله نزل لها وارتد  والحمد لله نحن بمنطقة ربح   الستوب الجديد  9155  والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

بالتوفيق يارب العالمين للجميع يارب

----------


## ahmedfeki

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و الشكر لله و الله أكبر
اللهم  ارزقنا جميعا  وبارك لنا في ما رزقتنا 
الحمد لله يا استاذي ألفاضل  
أغلب التوصيات التي دخلت بها مفعلة وتحمل ربحها  
اللهم  ارزقنا جميعا  وخاصة استاذنا و أبونا و أخونا الجميل
جزاه الله خيراً
و انشاء الله بتوفيق للجميع
والرزق الحلال المبارك       :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  
صباحا الخير جميعا 
يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## معن طارق

و عليكم السلام و رحمة اللة و بركاتة

----------


## amiro

عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
يوم موفق ان شاء الله :Eh S(7):

----------


## محمود1

> السلام عليكم  
> صباحا الخير جميعا 
> يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  يوم موفق اخي الجميل ومبروك الارباح

----------


## أبو جوان

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## aljameel

الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 9258  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووك لمن دخل به المرجو مراقبة التالي   امامه نقطة مهمه 9286  من بعدها النقطة الاهم والله اعلم 9329 باختراقها بإذن الله للهدف  المهم بما انا الكيبل واليورو متوقع لهم نزول كما بالتوصية عليهم بيع  فيجب مراقبة الاسترالي دولار احتمال اذا ارتدو هو ينزل معهم  في حال لم يخترق 9286 فهي ستوب للبيع  في حال لم يخترق 9329 فهي ستوب للبيع  فيجب مراقبته مجرد يرتد الكيبل واليورو والله اعلم هو بيرتد معهم بنسبة كبيره جدا  فلنستفد منه صعود ونزول مالم يخترق النقاط المذكوره نجني ربحنا وندخل بيع وهم الستوب  طبعا بعد كما ذكرت مراقبة    نفس الشي للدولار كندي من داخل به بيع يراقب التالي  السعر الحالي 1.0145 والله اعلم  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووك لمن دخل به المرجو مراقبة التالي    النقطة 1.0136 وهي الستوب للشراء  النقطة 1.0095 وهي الستوب للشراء   النقطة 1.0056 وهي الستوب للشراء  كسر احدهم نراقب الاخرى المهم بكسر الاخيره 1.0056 بإذن الله ستسعدو منه بتوفيق الله  الدولار فرنك السعر الحالي 1.06250  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووك لمن دخل به المرجو مراقبة التالي   والله اعلم  النقاط 1.0583 والنقطة 1.0555   متوقع بكسرهم مواصلة النزول لهدفه بإذن الله  مالم تكسر فاي منهم هي الستوب للشراء والله اعلم  المهم لا للاستعجال بالمراقبة انا بنيت احتمالاتي على توقع برتداد الكيبل واليورو مالم يرتدو فهم لاجديد عليهم لاهدافهم بإذن الله   لا للاستعجال ليس المقصد الان انما يراقبو بالمتابعه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## صاحب هدف

وعليكم السلام اهلا أستاذي كيف الصحة يارب تكون احسن .. 
أستاذي بالنسبة للكيبل بعد الجاب الذي حدث لاسفل هل يمكننا أن نقول ان الكيبل بشكل عام ودع الصعود حاليا وذلك بسبب وضع الموجة الحالي الذي لا توجد لديه إحتمالات ترجح الصعود بسبب التداخل الذي حدث مع الموجات السابقة وبالتالي صعوده الان لبناء موجة هابطة ام أنه هناك إحتمالات قوية لمعاودة الصعود إلى مناطق 56 و 57 لاني بصراحة مازلت أدرس الموجات ولم ألم بكل مافيها  
وألف شكرا لك مقدما أستاذي الغالي على الإجابة

----------


## aljameel

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  يوم موفق اخي الجميل ومبروك الارباح

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
مبروووك للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> سبحان الله و الحمد لله و الشكر لله و الله أكبر اللهم ارزقنا جميعا وبارك لنا في ما رزقتنا  الحمد لله يا استاذي ألفاضل  أغلب التوصيات التي دخلت بها مفعلة وتحمل ربحها  اللهم ارزقنا جميعا وخاصة استاذنا و أبونا و أخونا الجميل جزاه الله خيراً و انشاء الله بتوفيق للجميع والرزق الحلال المبارك

 أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي السعر الحالي 1.4615 وضعت التوصية الساعة 12.50 صباحا الاثنين 19\4  شروط التوصية الدخول بالمراقبة   من قبل وصية عليه شراء وهدف 1.4700 للـ 1.4730 ومنها متوقع نهاية صعوده يرتد نزول كما هو متوقع او يواصل صعود للـ 1.5100\200 والحمد لله وصل للـ 1.4718 وارتد نزول ومن الارتداد نبهت عليه بالبيع والستوب الهاي او 1.4730 والهدف مفتوح حتى يتاكد له هدف ووصل للـ 1.4497 الحمد لله وارتد للسعر الحالي  الان المتوقع فوق 1.4564 صعود للـ 1.5635\40 المهم تحت 1.4656  مراقبته في حال ارتد من هدفه الستوب 1.4656 اخترق 1.4656 من اقرب نقطة يصعد لها وقريب من 1.4701 بيع والستوب 1.4701 لو واصل صعود واخترق الهاي 1.4718 لكل حادث حديث احتمال بيواصل صعود والله اعلم انما الاحتمال الاقوى هو النزول حسب المعطيات والله اعلم انما لو وصل صعود الابتعاد عنه  المهم هدف النزول بعيد بإذن الله مفتوح حتى يتاكد لنا هدف قريب بإذن الله ساذكره بوقته وسنتابعه سويا  الرجاء الخاص الدخول بالمراقبة لا للاستعجال اذاكما هو متوقع النزول فامامه الكثير فلا للاستعجال فوات ربح ولاخسارة مجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> الحمد لله حتى اللحظة كما هو متوقع صعد للـ 1.4641 وارتد نزول   المهم من دخل به تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول للاحتياط في حال ارتد نراقب النقطة الاخرى   السعر الحالي 1.4598 والله اعلم   امامه الان نقطة 1.4595 بكسرها اتوقع بيواصل نزول نوعا ما  كسر 1.4540 بإذن الله بتطمئن لمواصلة النزول كسر 1.4470 بإذن الله مفتاح النزول لاهداف ساذكرها لاحقا    والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووك لمن دخل الحمد لله كما توقعت صعد مرة اخرى للسعر 1.4688   بستوب 12 نقطة الحمد لله  المهم امامه النقاط التالي يجب كسرها ومن بعدها بنقول باي باي هاتشوف اهداف فلكية بإذن الله  النقاط التاليه هي ماتخصه لليوم سنتابعه اولا باول  1.4560 كسرت الان  1.4516 1.4450 وبإذن الله للهاوية  مالم تكسر ستوب شراء والله الموفق لا للاستعجال بجني الربح او الدخول شراء بالمراقبة الشديدة والمتابعه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم شايف له اهداف تسعد ومهتم به لي ولكم اليوم لوكسر 1.6201 كما ذكرت لا اراحنا من الصعود والنزول والتوقعات والمتابع انما وقف عندها مايقارب ساعتين ولم تخترق بالرغم وصل للـ 1.6206 وتوقعت الاختراق انما لم تخترق للاسف  فالان مراقبة كما التاي والله اعلم  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6300  مالم يخترق 1.6358 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع  باختراقها متوقع يصعد للـ 1.6370 تقريبا   المهم تحت 16401 للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع  رجاء خاص لا للاستعجال راقب وادخل   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

لاتنسو اليورو دولار واليورو ين والكيبل والمجنون والدولار ين   الان كما اوصيت بمناطق الارتداد والله اعلم   المهم لا للاستعجال يفضل باقل ستوب ممكن ولازال اليورو لم يتفعل اذا بيصعد لنقاط البيعنتوقع بيسحبهم معه كم نقطة والله اعلم  مجرد النزول تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول للاحتياط  ومن داخل شراء لايغلق الا بعد تاكد بالارتداد ويدخل بيع   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## soliter

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
يوم موفق على الجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## fahad213

السلام عليكم 
ا ستاذنا ممكن تعيد توصية اليورو /ين
ا نا كنت بعيد هن الجهاز
ولك خالص تقديري
اخوك فهد

----------


## aljameel

> نراقب اليورو ين عند 124.70 للـ 125.20   مالم يخترق 125.40 سوف نبيع والستوب 125.40  هدف النزول بإذن الله 122.70  للا للاستعجال البيع بالراقبة رجاء خاص   موفقين بإذن الله

  

> السلام عليكم 
> ا ستاذنا ممكن تعيد توصية اليورو /ين
> ا نا كنت بعيد هن الجهاز
> ولك خالص تقديري
> اخوك فهد

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## عملات 2010

انا اراقب المجنون والكيبل 
الكيبل كما ذكرت بتحليل سابق ...وصل لنقطة البيع

----------


## aljameel

هذه معلومة للمستقبل  عن اليورو ين والله اعلم  انما اخذها بالحسبان لعلى وعسى يصدق الدبل توب وبالغالب الديلي والويكلي نسبة الصح عالية جدا والله اعلم  متكون دبل توب على اليورو ين وخاصة بعد كسر 123.41 وكان يتمنى الاغلاق تحتها اغلاق يومي   بيقول بالحرف الواحد تحت 127.61  هدفي بإذن الله 117.25  طبعا يهمنا الان التوصية ونلتزم بها وبستوبها   ولمن يرغب بمعرفة الدبل توب يشاهد الشارت على الديلي القمة يوم 2\4\2010 والقمة الاخرى 14\4\2010 ورسم ترند بين القمتين اختراق الترند يبطل الدبل توب اوكي الهدف ساتركه لكم كيفية اكتشافه للاستفادة  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  لمعرفة المجنون أين ذاهب والله اعلم  معلومات مفيدة تسر لا تضر  من قبل ذكرت باختراق 138.60 فهي مفتاح الصعود بإذن الله للــ 145\146 وذكرت قبلها يجب اختراق 138.12 مالم تخترق فهي ستوب للبيع والبيع من 138  الان المطلوب رسم ترند بين القاعين تاريخ 1\3\2010 والقاع الاخر 22\3\2010  ورسم ترند بين القمة 163.05 تايخ 7\8\2009 والقمة 149.98 تاريخ 14\1\2010 ورسم ترند اخر بين قمتين 153.21 تاريخ 23\10\2009 والقمة 150.69 تاريخ 4\1\2010 رسم خط عالى النقطة 138.12  ستجدون السعر قبل الترند العلوى الاول باختراقه متوق يصعد للـ 146.50 وتكون نهاية الصعود له مالم يخترق ويرتد كما هو متوقع الان فراقبو الترند السفلي مع خط 138.12 بكسرهم للهاوية  متكون علية نموذج بيقول بالحرف الواحد مالم يخترق 146.53 فهو للنزول بإذن الله للـ 126.23  اخذها بالحسبان لعلى يصدق النموذج ونستفيد منه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم المجنون كسر الترند السفلي باللون الاصفر ننسى الهدف  146.50 ينقص بعض  والله اعلم  مالم يكسر الترند السفلي ذو اللون الاصفر فالهدف قائم والله اعلم

----------


## ahmedfeki

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  لمعرفة المجنون أين ذاهب والله اعلم  معلومات مفيدة تسر لا تضر  من قبل ذكرت باختراق 138.60 فهي مفتاح الصعود بإذن الله للــ 145\146 وذكرت قبلها يجب اختراق 138.12 مالم تخترق فهي ستوب للبيع والبيع من 138  الان المطلوب رسم ترند بين القاعين تاريخ 1\3\2010 والقاع الاخر 22\3\2010  ورسم ترند بين القمة 163.05 تايخ 7\8\2009 والقمة 149.98 تاريخ 14\1\2010 ورسم ترند اخر بين قمتين 153.21 تاريخ 23\10\2009 والقمة 150.69 تاريخ 4\1\2010 رسم خط عالى النقطة 138.12  ستجدون السعر قبل الترند العلوى الاول باختراقه متوق يصعد للـ 146.50 وتكون نهاية الصعود له مالم يخترق ويرتد كما هو متوقع الان فراقبو الترند السفلي مع خط 138.12 بكسرهم للهاوية  متكون علية نموذج بيقول بالحرف الواحد مالم يخترق 146.53 فهو للنزول بإذن الله للـ 126.23  اخذها بالحسبان لعلى يصدق النموذج ونستفيد منه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   
أيوا يا أستاذ نورنا باسرارك التحليلية الذهبية
يا ريت مع كل توصية تنورنا بتحليل بسيط كهذا 
و بشارت  مرفق 
حتى تتضح لنا التوصية من جهة ونتعلم منك من جهة اخرى
الله ينورك 
يا ريت يا أستاذنا لمحة على الدولار كندي ( أنا بايع من  1.0145)  واليورو دولار (شاري من 1.3480 )  
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> أيوا يا أستاذ نورنا باسرارك التحليلية الذهبية يا ريت مع كل توصية تنورنا بتحليل بسيط كهذا  و بشارت مرفق  حتى تتضح لنا التوصية من جهة ونتعلم منك من جهة اخرى الله ينورك  يا ريت يا أستاذنا لمحة على الدولار كندي ( أنا بايع من 1.0145) واليورو دولار (شاري من 1.3480 )  وجزاك الله خيرا

 يا اخي والله حرام عليك
انا موصي على الدولار كندي البيع من اقرب نقطة للـ1.0232 وهي الستوب
وصعد للـ 1.0215 وارتد للسعر الحالي
كذلك اليور تكلمت بها اكثر من مرة مالم يكسر 1.3405 فهو للصعود كسرها سيذهبلنقطة الشراء كما بالتوصية مالم تكسر سيذهب لنقطة البيع كما بالتوصية 
نصيحة لوجه الله تعالى لاتلحق سعر مهما من مغرايات والله اعلم والخيار لك
لاجديد لدي ماكتبته قبل ساعة والتوصيات راقب نقاط الدولار كندي ذكرتها قبل ساعه

----------


## aljameel

للمعلومية كل قروب الين متكون عليهم دبل توب تقريبا   الفرنك ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 87.02   87.40 او 87.80 احدهم استوب ويفضل الاول  له هدف دبل توب بإذن الله 82  للمراقبة وعدم استعجال فوات ربح ولاخسارة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم واراكم بإذن الله بعد صلاة الفجر 
موفقين بإذن الله 
لا للاستعجال فوات ربح ولاخسارة

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اتفضل ياريس ونشوفك على خير يارب
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## eur/usd

> للمعلومية كل قروب الين متكون عليهم دبل توب تقريبا   الفرنك ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 87.02   87.40 او 87.80 احدهم استوب ويفضل الاول  له هدف دبل توب بإذن الله 82  للمراقبة وعدم استعجال فوات ربح ولاخسارة  والله الموفق

 
أستاذي القدير الدولار ين الآن 92,61 هل أتخلص منه أو له بقية في الصعود وأنتظر ؟

----------


## eur/usd

أستاذي القدير الجميل ما رأيك اليوم  في اليورو دولار ؟
هل عليه توصية منكما أم لا ؟

----------


## elkashab

الاسترالى دولار وصل لسعر 9288 ايه الاخبار وازاى اتاكد انه مش هيرتد ؟

----------


## aljameel

صباح الخير جميعا 
ساكتب على السريع لاني عند عمل يخصني ساذهب وساحاول جاهدا العودة مع السوق الاوربي

----------


## aljameel

> أستاذي القدير الجميل ما رأيك اليوم في اليورو دولار ؟
> هل عليه توصية منكما أم لا ؟

 اخي اليورو دولار والله اعلم بالاول ارجع للتوصية بها المهم  ساكتب لك على السريع  الان فوق 1.3445 متوقع يصعد بإذن لنقطة البيع ومنها يرتد المفروض  لو صعد فوق 1.3530 متوقع يصعد للنقطة الاخرى واتوقع لايتجاوز 1.3565 ولست متاكد  انما اللالتزم كما بالتوصية رجاء خاص  الان لو نزل تحت 1.3440 نتوقع الصعود الذي صعده اكتفى به والله اعلم وهو احتمال انما بكسر 1.3398 تاكيد للنزول بإذن الله  الان فوق 1.3380 نتوقع يصعد لنقطة البيع والله اعلم  والباقي بالتوصية   موفق اخي بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترالى دولار وصل لسعر 9288 ايه الاخبار وازاى اتاكد انه مش هيرتد ؟

 اخي بالنسبة للاسترالي دولار ذكرت اليوم صباحا  ساكتب لك وللجميع امامه نقطة مهمه 9286  من بعدها النقطة الاهم والله اعلم 9329 باختراقها بإذن الله للهدف  الان اخترق 9286 متبقي 9329  اي ارتداد ولم تخترق 9329 اعمل الاتي  رسم فيبو من 9173 والقمة التي يعملها الهاي الحالي  وراقب 38% فاذا مرتد منها راقب 50% اذا لم يرتد توقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم  امامه النقطة 9196 ثم 9108  المهم الهدف بإذن الله 9090 تقريبا  كسر 9062 توقع مزيد من النزول فتوقع 9000 واحتمال اكثر الله اعلم  فالبيع كالتالي في حال لم يصعد الان والستوب 9329 ثم تقديم الستوب للهاي ومراقبة 38% ثم 50%  المفروض يرتد  من 38% كتصحيح ومسموح له مابين 38 و 50 %  ولاتستعجل يخوفك يرتد كم نقطة لايضحك عليكم  ارتد كمان نراقب 9328 باختراق الهاي بالاول  والله يكتب لكم ولنا التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

راقبو نقاط الدولار كندي والدولار فرنك في حال لم يكسرو واستفيدو منهم  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  والله اعلم   الثلاثاء الساعة 8.23 صباحا 20\4  الدولار فرنك لو صعد فوق 1.0745   البيع مرة اخرة من 1.0750 للـ 1.0790   والستوب 1.0815  والهدف بإذن الله 1.0600\590 او القناعه   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  الرجاء لا للاستعجال يفضل باقل ستوب ممكن

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## eur/usd

> اخي اليورو دولار والله اعلم بالاول ارجع للتوصية بها المهم  ساكتب لك على السريع  الان فوق 1.3445 متوقع يصعد بإذن لنقطة البيع ومنها يرتد المفروض  لو صعد فوق 1.3530 متوقع يصعد للنقطة الاخرى واتوقع لايتجاوز 1.3565 ولست متاكد  انما اللالتزم كما بالتوصية رجاء خاص  الان لو نزل تحت 1.3440 نتوقع الصعود الذي صعده اكتفى به والله اعلم وهو احتمال انما بكسر 1.3398 تاكيد للنزول بإذن الله  الان فوق 1.3380 نتوقع يصعد لنقطة البيع والله اعلم  والباقي بالتوصية   موفق اخي بإذن الله

 
تسلم أستاذي الغالي كل تقديري لك

----------


## solo90515

الجميل الغالي أعطاك الله العافية وجزاك كل خير على المجهود الرئع الذي تبذله
موفقين اليوم إن شاء الله

----------


## سالزبورغ

> للمعلومية كل قروب الين متكون عليهم دبل توب تقريبا   الفرنك ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 87.02   87.40 او 87.80 احدهم استوب ويفضل الاول  له هدف دبل توب بإذن الله 82  للمراقبة وعدم استعجال فوات ربح ولاخسارة   والله الموفق

 السلام عليكم  مساك الله بالخير يالغالي  بما انه  اخترق 87.40 هل نراقب 87.80 وندخل بالقرب منها او ان الفرصه انتهت   تحياتي لك

----------


## aljameel

معوضه يااخوان بإذن الله وتوفيقه  لمن ضرب الستوب
وإن شاء الله واتمنى الجميع بعد النزول عمل تقديم لنقطة الدخول
والحمد لله اخذنا منهم الكثير نزول صعود وتوصيات رابحه حتى اللحظة بـ 100 و 200 نقطة 
والخيار لكم بجني الربح
واكون صادق معكم والله اني خاسر حتى اللحظه صفقه 17 نقطة وصفقة 26 نقطة ولن اغلقهم بإذن الله الا بربح
وأستاذنكم اليوم مشغول جدا وإن شاء بالمساء نلتقي على خير
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  مساك الله بالخير يالغالي  بما انه اخترق 87.40 هل نراقب 87.80 وندخل بالقرب منها او ان الفرصه انتهت    تحياتي لك

 لا تستعجل هي من شروط الهدف اغلاق يوم تحت 86.13 والله اعلم
وإن شاء معوضه بأحسن منها بتوفيق الله وفضله

----------


## osha_ahmed

اخى الجميل ما هو التحديث للكيبيل والمجنون    واليورو ين   
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## eur/usd

> معوضه يااخوان بإذن الله وتوفيقه  لمن ضرب الستوب
> وإن شاء الله واتمنى الجميع بعد النزول عمل تقديم لنقطة الدخول
> والحمد لله اخذنا منهم الكثير نزول صعود وتوصيات رابحه حتى اللحظة بـ 100 و 200 نقطة 
> والخيار لكم بجني الربح
> واكون صادق معكم والله اني خاسر حتى اللحظه صفقه 17 نقطة وصفقة 26 نقطة ولن اغلقهم بإذن الله الا بربح
> وأستاذنكم اليوم مشغول جدا وإن شاء بالمساء نلتقي على خير
> موفقين بإذن الله

 
على نياتكم ترزقون أستاذي القدير وإن شاء الله تربحهم أضعاف مضاعفة

----------


## ahmedfeki

> راقبو نقاط الدولار كندي والدولار فرنك في حال لم يكسرو واستفيدو منهم  
> والله الموفق

   

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووووووووك لمن دخل به الحمد لله ارتد كماهو متوقع قبل 1.0232 وصل للــ 1.0215  المهم الان بالنزول تحت 1.01110 نتوقع بينزل كسر 1.0060 اتوقع مسك الطريق بإذن الله بالنزول وامامه اهداف تسعد بإذن الله  يهمنا الان النقطة 1.0111 فوقها نتوقع ارتداد باي لحظة له والله اعلم تحتها نتوقع انه بينزل وهي دعم للنزول بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  من دخل به معه 70 نقطة حجزء ولو نصفهم  بتقديم الستوب ويراقب ماذكرته الان

    *
  يا أستاذي لقد دخلت بيع  عندما كسر نقطة ضمان النزول وهي 1.0111
ودخلت بيع عند النقطة 1.0107 
لكنه إرتد (لم أكن أمام الجهاز و إلا قمت بالخروج من هذه الصفقة  ) 
هل سيواصل الصعود أم هو سعود تصحيحي للنزول ؟؟
انتظرك جزاك الله خيراً
الصفقة معلقة
شكراً يا والدي   *

----------


## osha_ahmed

عالمى والله اخى العزيز الجميل ....ربنا يكرمك اخى ويزيدك من علمة ووسع للك وشفاك وعفاك اخى ... 
دخلت بيع بعد مراقبة  كما اوصيت  لكل من::  اليورو  --  الكيبيل -- المجنون --  اليورو ين ...والحمد لله بمناطق ربح .... 
ممكن حضرتك توضحلنا الأهداف بناء على المعطيات الحالية ...؟؟ 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ahmedfeki

> *
>   يا أستاذي لقد دخلت بيع  عندما كسر نقطة ضمان النزول وهي 1.0111
> ودخلت بيع عند النقطة 1.0107 
> لكنه إرتد (لم أكن أمام الجهاز و إلا قمت بالخروج من هذه الصفقة  ) 
> هل سيواصل الصعود أم هو سعود تصحيحي للنزول ؟؟
> انتظرك جزاك الله خيراً
> الصفقة معلقة
> شكراً يا والدي   *

 الحمد لله والشكرلله  
مرات سلامات 
ونزل إلى ألهاوية
لكن  أخذ ربحة بسرعة والحمد لله 
هل ندخل مرة أخرى بيع 
أم ندخل شراء

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم 
والله اعلم الكيبل السعر الحالي 5348
فوق 5342 والله اعلم للصعود وهي الستوب للشراء لمن اراد 
هي فرصة بستوب صغير ولكن يفضل متابعتها لمن  وضع حسابه حرج ولايحب المغامرة  :Big Grin:  
وبالنهاية لست صاحب الموضوع 
والله

----------


## صاحب هدف

والله اعلم سيحدث انفجار بعد اغلاق الساعة  الحالية والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم   أسف اخواني على عدم المتابعه لانشغالي  بالنسبة لتوصية اليورو دولار الحمد لله تفعلت من بها يراقب التالي  الحمد لله معكم   80  نقطة المهم مراقبة التالي  بكسر اللو 1.3415 بإذن الله لهدفه 1.3360  ومراقبته عند الهدف لو واصل نزول وكسر 1.3340 امامه نقطة اخرى 1.3305  والنقطة الاهم 1.3284\1.3266 سيكون للهاوية بإذن الله  من الهدف بإذن الله مراقبة التالي  في حال لم يكسر 1.3340 فتكون ستوب للشراء والهدف بإذن الله القناعه  في حال لم تكسر 1.3305 فتكون ستوب للشراء والهدف بإذن الله القناعه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## solo90515

اخي الكريم تك كسر النقطة المذكورة ولكني اظن انه سيرتد لأعلى وربما لاتصحيحا من هذه المناطق
ولقد اشتريت والله الموفق 
هدفي صغير وسيصل له بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة لتوصية الدولار كندي  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  محققه ربح 240 نقطة بستوب 17   ومبروووك لمن دخل بها فالحمد لله لا للطمع القناعه كنز والفرص الحمد لله كل لحظة فرصة ومن يرغب بالبقاء به تقديم الستوب بحجز نصف الربح امامه اهداف انما بشروط والخيار لكم موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## ahmed_samir77

> بالنسبة لتوصية الدولار كندي   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  محققه ربح 240 نقطة بستوب 17   ومبروووك لمن دخل بها فالحمد لله لا للطمع القناعه كنز والفرص الحمد لله كل لحظة فرصة ومن يرغب بالبقاء به تقديم الستوب بحجز نصف الربح امامه اهداف انما بشروط والخيار لكم  موفقين بإذن الله

 أخى الكريم انا دخلت عليه شراء من 1.0007 هل ترى له بعض الإرتداد و شكرا

----------


## صاحب هدف

يابو مروان 
الكيبل الله يجزاك الخير

----------


## Don Jwan

الحمدلله رب العالمين يا استاذي الجميل والحمدلله على السلامة يا غالي والله انه لك وحشة ربي يعافيك ان شاء الله

----------


## ahmed_samir77

أخى الجميل بالله عليك ماذا عن الباوند و الأسترالى و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## fahad213

ابو مروان 
اليورو /ين وش وضعه
ولك شكري

----------


## Don Jwan

> الحمدلله رب العالمين يا استاذي الجميل والحمدلله على السلامة يا غالي والله انه لك وحشة ربي يعافيك ان شاء الله

 استاذي الجميل انا محتاج اتواصل معك على الخاص عاجل جدا جدا

----------


## solo90515

ما رايك يالجميل
الباوند دولار واليورو دولار تصحيح لم ينتهي بعد
ومازلت مشتري , والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 9315  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووك لمن دخل به الحمد لله محقق 170 نقطة حتى اللحظة بتوفيق الله وفضله والقناعه كنز  انا ذكرت اليوم في حال لم يخترق 9329 متوقع النزول والله اعلم  القناعة كنز انصح بجني الربح في حال لم يخترق 9329 احتمال النزول للـ 9225 وارد بنسبة كبيره والله اعلم وهي منطقة شراء والله اعلم والخيار لكم   ها انا وضعتكم بالصورة العامه له حتى اللحظة كمعطيات امامي بتقول تحت 9329 للنزول للـ 9225 تقريبا متوقع منها يرتد لهدفه  بإذن الله 9385 او القناعه المهم فوق 9155  فيجب مراقبته عند 9225 في حال واصل نزول يراقب 9155 كسرها مزيد من النزول لا اهداف ابعد والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## baladeur

السلام عليكم 
 ما رأيك اخي الجميل في المجنون انا بايع من 143.00 
و لك جزيل الشكر

----------


## elkashab

ايه اخبار الدولار فرنك الخسارة ختى الان 92 نقطة

----------


## aljameel

اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4425  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   الحمد لله محقق ربح حتى اللحظة فوق 260 نقطة ولله الحمد بستوب 12 نقطة  من دخل به اقوله مبروووووووك والقناعه كنز  احتمال يرتد صعود للتصحيح ولست متاكد انما بكسر اللو السابق بإذن الله لهدف 1.44200 وابعد من ذلك كما هو متوقع  ولكن انصح بجني الربح والفرص تتوفربالساعة  الحمد لله من يرغب البقاء حجز نصف الربح كستوب والله الموفق

----------


## Sniper_Feps

اخي الجميل .. انا داخل شراء على الكندي من .9980 مارايك؟

----------


## aljameel

لحضات ياشباب سارد على الكل إن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم لمن سأل عنه  بما انه اليوم اخترق 1.5400 فتكون له هدف بإذن الله 1.5700 واحتمال ابعد منها المهم تحت 1.5814 للنزول فوقها متوقع مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  اي نزول حالي يجب الا يتعدى 1.5260 كسرها  احتمال يرتد واحتمال لايرتد والله اعلم   ليصل لهدفه الصاعد بإذن الله  البقاء فوق اللو 1.5190 وأن لاتكسر كسرها ثم كسر 1.5130 للهاوية والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ايه اخبار الدولار فرنك الخسارة ختى الان 92 نقطة

 الدولار فرنك والله اعلم  فوق 1.0603 متوقع يصعد بإذن الله 1.0780 تقريبا  انا موصي عليه  بيع في حال صعد واخترق 1.0745 البيع من الـ 750 للـ 790 والستوب 1.0815 او من قرب نقطة للستوب  والهدف بإذن الله 1.0600\590 والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل .. انا داخل شراء على الكندي من .9980 مارايك؟

 انصحك بوضع الستوب اللو الحالي ومجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة دخولك والربح بالقناعه

----------


## Sniper_Feps

> انصحك بوضع الستوب اللو الحالي ومجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة دخولك والربح بالقناعه

 شكرا عزيزي

----------


## ahmed_samir77

أخى الجميل انا شارى الكندى من 1.0007 و استوب 0.9940 هل ترى له ارتداد و ماذا عن اليورو ين انا بائع من 125.1 و استوب 125.7 فما رايك و شكرا

----------


## osha_ahmed

اخى الجميل ماذا عن صفقة اليورو ين    والمجنون

----------


## elkashab

> الدولار فرنك والله اعلم  فوق 1.0603 متوقع يصعد بإذن الله 1.0780 تقريبا  انا موصي عليه  بيع في حال صعد واخترق 1.0745 البيع من الـ 750 للـ 790 والستوب 1.0815 او من قرب نقطة للستوب  والهدف بإذن الله 1.0600\590 والله الموفق

 انا رفعت ستوب البيع فى الصفقة الى انا خسران فيها الى 1.0815 علشان لما ينزل بعد كده
ودخلت عليه صفقة شراء بهدف 1.0745

----------


## Don Jwan

> أخى الجميل انا شارى الكندى من 1.0007 و استوب 0.9940 هل ترى له ارتداد و ماذا عن اليورو ين انا بائع من 125.1 و استوب 125.7 فما رايك و شكرا

 بعد اذن الاستاذ الجميل احلى ستوب 9945 ولكن 9940 لا بأس

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  ما رأيك اخي الجميل في المجنون انا بايع من 143.00  و لك جزيل الشكر

  المجنون والله اعلم   بما انه اخترق اليوم 142.86 دخل بموجه صاعده هدفها بإذن الله باختراق الهاي السابق 146\146.50 تقريبا   تحت 143.69 متوقع النزول واي نزول يكون نزول تصحيحي لموجه صاعده والله اعلم  النزول المتوقع للنقطة 142.50 تقريبا نزل بعدها احتمال 142 للـ 141.50 ومنهم يرتد صعود بإذن الله لاهدافه   كل السابق مشروط فو 140.84 كسرها والله اعلم بيواصل نزول   كسر 141.29 اخذ الحذر من التصحيح فاحتمال النزول وكسر 140.84  بكسرها هايواصل نزول لا اهداف تسعد والله اعلم  فيجب التعامل معه بالمراقبة   وللامانه انا مثلك بائع من 143.14 وبراقب النقاط التي ذكرتها   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## ahmedfeki

*أهلا يا استاذنا الغالي 
الحمد لله 
مبروك الربح عليك وعلينا 
إنشاء الله دائما رابحين 
وربنا يوفقنا   في كل صفقاتنا 
أنا ارى فرص لدخول من جديد في  السوق 
ما  رأيك في شراء الكندي الآن 
 مع رأيك في بيع اليورو ين ما دام لم يخترق ال-125.40 وارتد عندها نزولا  
مع رأيك في  الدخول في الدولار ين   فقد كسر خط مقاومته 
وشكراً 
وربنا يوفقنا*

----------


## aljameel

> أخى الجميل انا شارى الكندى من 1.0007 و استوب 0.9940 هل ترى له ارتداد و ماذا عن اليورو ين انا بائع من 125.1 و استوب 125.7 فما رايك و شكرا

 اليورو ين والله اعلم تحت 125.84 والله اعلم للنزول ولكن الان يفضل وضع الستوب 125.50 بما انه تحتها  اتوقع بينزل لنقطة شراء 124.50 والله اعلم  من الـ 124.50 شراء طبعا بالمراقبة لهدف بإذن الله 126.10 واصل بعده احتمال قريب من 127 اختراق 127.02 مزيد من الصعود والله اعلم انما مالم يخترق 127.02  فرصة بيع وهي الستوب  المهم فوق 123.80 فهو للصعود والله اعلم  ولكن يفضل مراقبة النقاط التالية 124.30 ثم 123.95 فممكن وضعهم ستوب للشراء   واصل نزول وكسر 123.80 ثم اللو للهاوية والله اعلم  الدولار كندي انا انصح بستوب اللو او 952 والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## Don Jwan

> استاذي الجميل انا محتاج اتواصل معك على الخاص عاجل جدا جدا

 للتذكير يا غالي

----------


## aljameel

> *أهلا يا استاذنا الغالي*  *الحمد لله*  *مبروك الربح عليك وعلينا*  *إنشاء الله دائما رابحين*  *وربنا يوفقنا في كل صفقاتنا*  *أنا ارى فرص لدخول من جديد في السوق*  *ما رأيك في شراء الكندي الآن*  *مع رأيك في بيع اليورو ين ما دام لم يخترق ال-125.40 وارتد عندها نزولا*  *مع رأيك في الدخول في الدولار ين فقد كسر خط مقاومته*  *وشكراً*  *وربنا يوفقنا*

 الله يبارك فيك ومبروك للجميع 
اعفني من الدولار ين بصراحه كرهته

----------


## صاحب هدف

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم لمن سأل عنه  بما انه اليوم اخترق 1.5400 فتكون له هدف بإذن الله 1.5700 واحتمال ابعد منها المهم تحت 1.5814 للنزول فوقها متوقع مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  اي نزول حالي يجب الا يتعدى 1.5260 كسرها  احتمال يرتد واحتمال لايرتد والله اعلم   ليصل لهدفه الصاعد بإذن الله  البقاء فوق اللو 1.5190 وأن لاتكسر كسرها ثم كسر 1.5130 للهاوية والله اعلم  والله الموفق

 
سلمت يداك يابو مروان     :Big Grin:    يــا رشــدي

----------


## aljameel

> *أهلا يا استاذنا الغالي*  *الحمد لله*  *مبروك الربح عليك وعلينا*  *إنشاء الله دائما رابحين*  *وربنا يوفقنا في كل صفقاتنا*  *أنا ارى فرص لدخول من جديد في السوق*  *ما رأيك في شراء الكندي الآن*  *مع رأيك في بيع اليورو ين ما دام لم يخترق ال-125.40 وارتد عندها نزولا*  *مع رأيك في الدخول في الدولار ين فقد كسر خط مقاومته*  *وشكراً*  *وربنا يوفقنا*

 حتى لا ارد طلبك اخي  والله اعلم لو نزل الدولار ين للـ 92.40 نقطة شراء بستوب 92.30 او 92.15 والله اعلم واتوقع يصعد لهدف بإذن الله 93.70  اختراق 93.94 مزيد من الصعود مالم تخترق ستوب بيع  كسر 91.75 مزيد من النزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> للتذكير يا غالي

 بخدمتك اخي والله مغلق الخاص منع للازعاج
ولكن سافتحه الان اذا لشي مهم اذا غيرمهم فممكن وضع سؤالك هنا بالموضوع وساجيب عليك

----------


## aljameel

اذا لم ارد على احد منكم فارجو معذرتي مقدما لم ارى سؤاله

----------


## Don Jwan

> بخدمتك اخي والله مغلق الخاص منع للازعاج
> ولكن سافتحه الان اذا لشي مهم اذا غيرمهم فممكن وضع سؤالك هنا بالموضوع وساجيب عليك

 شي مهم يا ابومروان فيه خير ان شاء الرحمن

----------


## ahmedfeki

> حتى لا ارد طلبك اخي  والله اعلم لو نزل الدولار ين للـ 92.40 نقطة شراء بستوب 92.30 او 92.15 والله اعلم واتوقع يصعد لهدف بإذن الله 93.70  اختراق 93.94 مزيد من الصعود مالم تخترق ستوب بيع  كسر 91.75 مزيد من النزول والله اعلم

 شكراً يا استاذنا الغالي  :Asvc: 
و أنا لا اطماع في أكثر من ذلك 
الحمد لله  :Hands:

----------


## amiro

اخى الغالى بارك الله فيك ورزقك من فضله على مجهودك معنا  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):

----------


## osha_ahmed

اخى العزيز الجميل ...هل من تحديث ...للمجنون اود الدخول بيع   السعر الحالى 143.13 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  
صباح الخير جميعا

----------


## soliter

> السلام عليكم  
> صباح الخير جميعا

  وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## o7o

> السلام عليكم  
> صباح الخير جميعا

 *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صباحك ورد وفل ولووووووووووووز*

----------


## aljameel

نقاط للمضارب السريع الهدف بالقناعه  الاهم عقد صغير جدا   اليورو ين 125.07 ===== 125.49  كسر او اختراق احدهم تفتح الاتجاه والله اعلم  كلاهما ستوب للاخرى   السعر الحالي 125.14  والله الموفق

----------


## jambasha

> نقاط للمضارب السريع الهدف بالقناعه  الاهم عقد صغير جدا   اليورو ين 125.07 ===== 125.49  كسر او اختراق احدهم تفتح الاتجاه والله اعلم  كلاهما ستوب للاخرى   السعر الحالي 125.14  والله الموفق

 125.05 الان اخي 
هل تقصد انه الى النزول الان ؟

----------


## jambasha

اعتقد اخي ان 124.83 نقطة قوية في طريقه يجب كسرها اذا كان هابط 
افيدنا برايك جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## solo90515

مسا الخير
ما رايك اخي اليورو دولار
هل نقطة 1.3415 نقطة ارتداد له ويصحح لأعلى او اختراقها سيكمل لتحت دون العودة لأعلى

----------


## ahmedfeki

> نقاط للمضارب السريع الهدف بالقناعه  الاهم عقد صغير جدا   اليورو ين 125.07 ===== 125.49  كسر او اختراق احدهم تفتح الاتجاه والله اعلم  كلاهما ستوب للاخرى   السعر الحالي 125.14  والله الموفق

 دخلنا بيع يا استاذنا عند اختراقه 125.07 
ونشاء الله موفقين يا رب

----------


## aljameel

> نقاط للمضارب السريع الهدف بالقناعه  الاهم عقد صغير جدا   اليورو ين 125.07 ===== 125.49  كسر او اختراق احدهم تفتح الاتجاه والله اعلم  كلاهما ستوب للاخرى   السعر الحالي 125.14  والله الموفق

 نقاط مهمه بطريقة لو واصل نزول والله اعلم  124.54 كسرها تقديم الستوب  للـ125.07 123.92 وهي ستوب لو ماكسرت 123.39 كسرها للهاوية بإذن الله وهي ستوب لو ماكسرت والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

لحضات يا اخوان سارد على الكل بإذن الله 
الان صاحي نوم ولسه ماصحصحت وبضارب معكم اليوم كله مضاربات

----------


## aljameel

الدولار ين  93.06 والنقطة 93.36  نفس طريقة اليورو ين  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

لدينا توصية بيع على اليورو دولار   والحمد لله حتى اللحظة بالربح اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر هدفنا بإذن الله كما بالتوصية 1.3380  المهم امامه نقاط مهمه الان   اللو   1.3376 لم تكسر ستوب   1.3327 لم تكسر ستوب   بإذن الله بكسرهم للهاوية   والله الموفق

----------


## eur/usd

أستاذي الجميل هل وصل الآن اليورو دولار إلى مناطق الشراء ؟ سعره الآن 1,3419

----------


## aljameel

> أستاذي الجميل هل وصل الآن اليورو دولار إلى مناطق الشراء ؟ سعره الآن 1,3419

 اخي والله اعلم بكسره للنقطة 1.3423 اتوقع بإذن الله يذهب لهدفه 
تحت 1.3473 فهو للنزول والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    التحديث الاخير لليورو دولار الساعة 10.31 الاثنين 19\4  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3453  لدينا توصية شراء من 1.3370 للـ 1.3330   والستوب 1.3305  والهدف 1.3570 بإذن الله اوالقناعه  في حال لم تتفعل التوصية كشراء  التوصية اخرى بيع  البيع من 1.3510 للـ 1.3550  الستوب 1.3575  الهدف بإذن الله 1.3360 او القناعه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   اي منهم تتفعل الاولى سارية ونتعامل بالاخرى بعد الثانية او نلغيها انما حتى اللحظة الاثنتين قائمتين والله اعلم

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو دولار والله اعلم   لدينا توصية شراء وتوصية بيع ولم يتفعلو   الرجاء التركيز بما اقول  ساضع نقطتان للبيع كتوصيتان   النقطة الاولى 1.3510 الستوب 1.3575 الهدف بإذن الله 1.3360  النقطة الثانية 1.3545 الستوب 1.3610 الهدف بإذن الله 1.3390  توصية الشراء من1.3370 للـ 1.3330 الستوب 1.3305  ولا للاستعجال بالشراء الواضح النزول سيد الموقف فاحتمال مواصلة النزول وارد بنسبة كبيرة والله اعلم  كسر 1.3284 نزول في نزول هاتشوفو بإذن الله اهدافه 1.3200\1.3100\1.2870 تقريبا   اذا تفعلت الاولى ولم يصل للنقطة الثانية ونزل هنا توصية الشراء قائمة فنتوقع من توصية الشراء الصعود للنقطة الثانية بيع  في حال صعد للنقطتان قبل ماتفعل توصية الشراء الرجاء الانتظار بالنسبة لتوصية الشراء حتى انوه عنها  مالم يستجد جديد   اذا تفعلت توصية الشراء قبل البيع فمراقبة توصيات البيع   الان لديكم ثلاث توصيات 2 بيع وواحده شراء  بالنهاية اليورو دولار تحت 1.3610 فهو للنزووووووووول والله اعلم  واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   بالعافيه حتى دخلت المنتدى لا اعرف المشكله انما الواضح بسيرفر المنتدى والله اعلم

  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه اخر توصيات ابو مروان على اليورو دولار
واجهتنى صعوبة فى البحث عنها فى المشاركات الكثيرة
فقررت رفعها هنا على امل ان يستفيد منهم الاخوة
لقد صعد السعر فعلا الى13523 ثم عاد وهبط الى13423 و قد استفدت شخصيامن هذه الحركة 
اتمنى ان يكون هناك من استفاد منها مثلى

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هذه اخر توصيات ابو مروان على اليورو دولار
> واجهتنى صعوبة فى البحث عنها فى المشاركات الكثيرة
> فقررت رفعها هنا على امل ان يستفيد منهم الاخوة
> لقد صعد السعر فعلا الى13523 ثم عاد وهبط الى13423 و قد استفدت شخصيامن هذه الحركة 
> اتمنى ان يكون هناك من استفاد منها مثلى 
> [/center]

 بارك الله فيك اخي  
ومبرووك لك وللجميع

----------


## ahmedfeki

بدأت أخاف من اليورو   يان  
طمنا  على  اليورو يان  أخونا  أبو  مروان
الله يطمن قلبك

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> بارك الله فيك اخي  
> ومبرووك لك وللجميع

  بل بارك الله فيك انت يا اخى فانت من وضع التوصيات
انا خرجت من البيع بربح جيد و الحمد لله
و الان فى انتظار توقعاتك هل تعتقد ان السعر سوف يعاود الصعود بعد ان يصل الى اهدافه
ام ان سيناريو الصعود قد انتهى فى الوقت الحالى

----------


## aljameel

> نقاط للمضارب السريع الهدف بالقناعه  الاهم عقد صغير جدا   اليورو ين 125.07 ===== 125.49  كسر او اختراق احدهم تفتح الاتجاه والله اعلم  كلاهما ستوب للاخرى   السعر الحالي 125.14  والله الموفق

 من دخل بالمضاربه يقدم الستوب للـ 125.14

----------


## soliter

> من دخل بالمضاربه يقدم الستوب للـ 125.14

  125.14 +الاسبيرد ؟

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الفرنك ين تحت 87.15 للنزول وهي الستوب 
السعر الحالي 87.10 
لابد من كسر 87.05
االربح بالقناعه 
والله الموق

----------


## aljameel

> 125.14 +الاسبيرد ؟

 اكيد اخي

----------


## soliter

> اكيد اخي

  شكرا اخى الكريم 
هل كسر الدولار ين ؟ 
عندى على منصه وندسيور  93.5

----------


## aljameel

مبرووووووك مين الخائف لاتخاف مع ابومرون   توكل على الله هي بالنهاية توافيق من رب العالمين

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا اخى الكريم 
> هل كسر الدولار ين ؟ 
> عندى على منصه وندسيور 93.5

 لا لم يكسر والله اني اكره بلا منه

----------


## jambasha

> اعتقد اخي ان 124.83 نقطة قوية في طريقه يجب كسرها اذا كان هابط 
> افيدنا برايك جزاك الله كل خير

  

> نقاط مهمه بطريقة لو واصل نزول والله اعلم  124.54 كسرها تقديم الستوب  للـ125.07 123.92 وهي ستوب لو ماكسرت 123.39 كسرها للهاوية بإذن الله وهي ستوب لو ماكسرت والله الموفق

 اخي تقصد ان تارجت الصفقة الحالية هو 124.54 ؟

----------


## soliter

> لا لم يكسر والله اني اكره بلا منه

 هههههههههههههه 
انت لسه فاكر ال 20 بيب 
يارب يكسر لحسن يبوظلنا الدنيا

----------


## osha_ahmed

اخى الجميل دخلت بيع على المجنون بعد مراقبة من سعر 143.30   والحمد لله الصفقة فى منطقة الربح  
ممكن حضرتك توضحلنا الأهداف واهم النقاط للمتابعة ؟ 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> اخي تقصد ان تارجت الصفقة الحالية هو 124.54 ؟

  
لا اخي نقاط مهمه بنزوله كسرها نفكر التاليه وهكذا  
متى مارأيت صعود ابلغ به 
انما المهم تقديم الستوب وحجز ولو 10 نقاط مع النزول وراقب والله كريم

----------


## aljameel

نقاط الفرنك ين  86.88 و 86.45 و 86.09  
ومن بعدهم للهاوية 
بعد لحضات ساكتب له شرح كامل بالاهداف البعيده 
والله الموفق

----------


## ahmedfeki

> مبرووووووك مين الخائف لاتخاف مع ابومرون   توكل على الله هي بالنهاية توافيق من رب العالمين

 *اليورو ين    داااخل  على الهاوية  انشاء الله *

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين والله اعلم   ساكتب له الفكرة العامه له وانتم بموجب المعطيات تصرفو به  والله اعلم لديه دبل توب بيقول تحت 87.65 فهو للنزول بهدف بإذن الله 81.89  بيقول شروطي كسر 86.13 او 86.09 واغلاق يوم تحتها  سارسم لكم القناة العامه له  وانتم بموجبها تتعرفو عليه  القناة بتقول نقطة المحور هي 87.65  بتقول فوق 87.65 للشراء   اهداف الشراء بإذن الله 96.51 والهدف الثاني بإذن الله 101.06  والستوب 81.17  اذا ربطنا الدبل توب مع القناة العامه   في حال نزل لهدف الدبل توب 81.89 نفكر بالقناة العامة بالدخول بها   مجرد يصعد فوق 87.65 يبطل الدبل توب نفكر بالشراء من نقطة جيدة المهم فوق 87.65   هذه معطيات الفرنك ين والله اعلم  وانتم بموجب المعطيات تعاملو معه ومتى ماتوفرت فرص قريبه بإذن الله ساذكرها اولا باول  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## osha_ahmed

> اخى الجميل دخلت بيع على المجنون بعد مراقبة من سعر 143.30 والحمد لله الصفقة فى منطقة الربح  
> ممكن حضرتك توضحلنا الأهداف واهم النقاط للمتابعة ؟ 
> جزاك الله خيرا

  
خلينا بقلبك يا غالى ...اعلم انك بائع مثلى ...وربنا يكرمك اخى

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل دخلت بيع على المجنون بعد مراقبة من سعر 143.30 والحمد لله الصفقة فى منطقة الربح  
> ممكن حضرتك توضحلنا الأهداف واهم النقاط للمتابعة ؟ 
> جزاك الله خيرا

 المجنون والله اعلم  امامه نقطة 142.50 + - اما يرتد منها صعود او ينزل   في حال نزل نراقبه مابين 142.50 للـ 142.10 احدهم او مابينهم   لو نزل بعدهم يضعف الصعود كسر 141.70 مفتاح موجه هابطة والله اعلم   مجرد ينزل بعد 142.10 نتوقع له نزول والله اعلم  اخي انا بائع تحت وفوق 143 وبراقب معك لو ايستجد جديد سابلغ به بإذن الله  المهم النقاط التي ذكرتها والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

نراقب النقطة 123.91 لليورو ين   مالم تكسر من اقرب نقطه يصل لها سندخل شراء بعد مراقبه شديده   لا للاستعجال الدخول بالمراقبه   المتوقع الان ينزل للــ 124.40 والله اعلم وهي منطفقة شراء متوقعه انما ارغب الشراء من اقرب نقطة ممكنه للـ 123.91 في حال لم تكسر  في حال كسرت 123.91 النقطة التي تليها 123.80 بكسرها والله اعلم يكون اقرب للنزول من الصعود والله اعلم  فنحن داخلين بيع الان مجرد نتاكد نغلق وندخل شراء بالمراقبه وعدم استعجال  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## solo90515

ايه رايك اخي الجميل اليورو دولار لم يكسر 1.3400000 أظن صعود قوي بإذن الله واهداف فوووووووووووق
رايك يالغالي

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 9299  امس اوصيت عليه بالشراء من 9155 للـ 9130 والهدف بإذن الله 9380   المهم اليوم نبهت عليه مالم يخترق 9329 نغلق بعد تاكد ونبيع والستوب 9329 المهم لم يخترق وصل للـ 9324 وارتد للسعر الحالي  واللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر معنا ربح مايقارب 200 نقطة والحمد لله الان من معي بالصفقه او يرغب بالدخول مرة اخرى نراقب التالي  المتوقع  والله اعلم تحت 9342 او 9329  ينزل لنقطة شراء متوقعه انما نرغب الدخول باقل ستوب ممكن  نقطة الشراء المتوقعه 9225 والله اعلم  في حال لم تكسر النقطة 9201 فتكون هي الستوب للشراء ومن اقرب نقطة  يصل السعر لها الشراء  في حال كسرت نراقب النقطة التاليه 9168 من اقرب نقطة لها يصل السعر ندخل شراء بعد تاكد ومراقبه بانها لن تكسر  بكسر 9168 والله اعلم للهاوية بإذن الله  انما في حال كسرت 9201 اخذ الحذر جدا فاحتمال واحتمال ولكن الشراء قائم مالم تكسر والله اعلم  هدف الشراء بإذن الله 9385 قابل للزيادة والله اعلم  او القناعة  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> ايه رايك اخي الجميل اليورو دولار لم يكسر 1.3400000 أظن صعود قوي بإذن الله واهداف فوووووووووووق
> رايك يالغالي

 تكفى لا للشراء الان الاحتمال الاكبر  سينزل والله اعلم 
راقب النقاط التي ذكرتها قبل ساعه مهمه في مسيرته 
لا تستعجل فوات ربح ولا خسارة

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم للراحه والصلاة وبإذن الله لنا لقاء بعد الصلاة 
معكم حتى الظهر النوم طالع من عيوني من كثر مانمت اليوم 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> والان أستاذنكم للراحه والصلاة وبإذن الله لنا لقاء بعد الصلاة 
> معكم حتى الظهر النوم طالع من عيوني من كثر مانمت اليوم 
> موفقين بإذن الله

 اتفضل يا ريسنا الغالى  بارك الله فيك   :Eh S(7):

----------


## beshay

صباح الخير 
الاخ الفاضل ابومروان

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ساكتب لكم توصيات للتجربة التوصيات بتحليل لموجات اليوت بنظام التداول الزمني   وللامانه انا لن ادخل بها الا اذا تطابقت مع تحليلي وبعد تجربة   التوصيات بتحليل اليوت بنظام الاغلاق الساعة   للامانه انا غير مقتنع بالفكره كاغلاق شمعة ساعة السعر يتحرك بالساعة ممكن 100 نقطة تزيد وتنقص في بعض العملات انما اذا وجدت فائده منها ساعمل على فريم اقل من الساعة كالـ 15 فرضا  الان للتجربة على حساب ديموووووو  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5363  الشراء من 1.5406   الستوب اغلاق ساعة تحتها  تحت 1.5406 فهو للنزول والمجال مفتوح له والله اعلم تصل به للـ 1.5200\1.5100 تقريبا   ولكن التحليل ينصح بالشراء من النقطة   وساحاول فيما ارفق على بعض العملات بنفس الفكرة  واكرررر للتجربة فقط على حساب ديمو   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## beshay

انا هاتعبك معى فى  اليورو استرالى
والف الف شكر

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير 
> الاخ الفاضل ابومروان

 هلا صباح الياسيمن  بنسمة النيل

----------


## aljameel

> انا هاتعبك معى فى اليورو استرالى
> والف الف شكر

 لحضات وساحلله نقطة نقطة غالي والطلب رخيص
انت اول مره بتطلب يابيشووووو
ساخذ وقت ما حتى يكون 100% 
انما بشكل عام هابط والله اعلم وانا موصي عليه

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    توصيات للتجربة التوصيات بتحليل لموجات اليوت بنظام التداول الزمني    وللامانه انا لن ادخل بها الا اذا تطابقت مع تحليلي وبعد تجربة    التوصيات بتحليل اليوت بنظام الاغلاق الساعة   المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 143.03  مالم يغلق شمعة ساعة تحت 141.95 فهو للصعود  تحتها المجال مفتوح له والله اعلم للـ 139  ---------------------  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6422  مالم يغلق ساعة تحت 1.6415 فهو للصعود والله اعلم  تحتها المجال مفتوح له بالنزول للـ1.64100\200  -----------------  اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 124.95  البيع من 124.95 والستوب الاغلاق ساعة فوقها  غير محدد الهدف انما فيما بعد   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
توصيات للتجربة التوصيات بتحليل لموجات اليوت بنظام التداول الزمني    وللامانه انا لن ادخل بها الا اذا تطابقت مع تحليلي وبعد تجربة    التوصيات بتحليل اليوت بنظام الاغلاق الساعة   الاسترالي دولار  والله اعلم السعر الحالي 9318  مالم يغلق شمعة ساعة تحت 9282  فهو للصعود  تحتها المجال مفتوح له والله اعلم للـ 9160 تقريبا  
------------------------  الدولار ين  والله اعلم السعر الحالي 9318 
مالم يغلق شمعة ساعة تحت 92.47  فهو للصعود  اغلاق تحتها المجال مفتوح له والله اعلم للـ 90.62 تقريبا   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> انا هاتعبك معى فى اليورو استرالى
> والف الف شكر

 اليورو استرالي والله اعلم  انا موصي علية اكثر من مره اخرها امس بستوب 1.4701 عندما صعد لـ 1.4688 ومحدد هدف له بإذن الله كهدف رئيسي 1.4200\1.4000  الهدف قائم بإذن الله انما اي ارتداد حالي فرضا فهو ارتداد للتصحيح انما في حال كسر النقاط التي اذكرها فهو مواصل بإذن الله  الان عند هدفه له هدف اخر بإذن الله 1.4350\55   الان في حال واصل للهدف 1.4350 وكسره متوقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم لهدف اخر بإذن الله 1.4305 تقريبا بشرط كسر اللو السابق 1.4343  كسر 1.4302 للنزول للهدف العام له وهو بإذن الله 1.4200  كسر 1.4195 لمزيد من النزول والمجال مفتوح له حتى 1.4000  مالم يكسر بالوقت الحالي 1.4195 متوقع له ارتداد لتصحيح والاحتمال الاكبر والله اعلم للـ 1.5000  بالنهاية فوق 1.4000 فهو للصعود للتصحيح للـ 1.5000 \1.4900 تقريبا   متى مارأيت غير ذلك كاتجاه صعوديي سابلغ عنه بإذن الله انما ذكرني في حال نسيت لاسمح الله  واذا متوجد خلال تواجدي ذكرني وانا اضع لك نقاط قريبه  اذا فرضا له صعود تصحيحي والله الموفق

----------


## beshay

الف مليون شكر على تعبك

----------


## eur/usd

هل اليورو دولار للبيع الآن 
السعر 1,3440

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  
صباح الخير جميعاااااااااا

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الكيبل تحت 1.5410 للبيع السعر الحالي 1.5375  المهم راقبه ابقل ستوب ممكن 
لحضات ساكتب لكم شرح التوصية 
التوصية بيع وشراء

----------


## solo90515

الجميل الغالي انا مازلت محتفظ بعقود شراء لليورو دولار وأعتقد سيضرب 1.3459 وربما أكثر والله أعلم
جزاك الله الخير ما رايك يا معلم

----------


## fahad213

السلام عليكم 
اليورو /ين وش وضعة 
ولك شكري وتقديري

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الكيبل والله اعلم للنزول الان كما ذكرت قبل هذه المشاركة السابقة  عند السعر 1.5375 والستوب 1.5410 والبيع يفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب اذا امكن   بإذن الله هدفنا مفتوح حتى نتاكد من الارتداد 100% فنغلق البيع وندخل شراءءء  الشراء المتوقع من النقطة 1.5265 للـ 1.5230  الستوب للشراء 1.5200  نراقب النقطة 1.5217 مالم تكسر تكون هي الستوب للشراء  اذا كسرت 1.5217 اخذ الحذر احتمال يكسر الستوب 1.5200 واحتمال لا   بعد تاكدنا من عدم مواصلة النزول نغلق وندخل شراء وهدفنا بإذن الله 1.5430   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> الجميل الغالي انا مازلت محتفظ بعقود شراء لليورو دولار وأعتقد سيضرب 1.3459 وربما أكثر والله أعلم
> جزاك الله الخير ما رايك يا معلم

 انا ذكرت لك اليورو  تحت 1.3473 فهو للنزول والله اعلم  والخيار لك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> اليورو /ين وش وضعة 
> ولك شكري وتقديري

 اخي والله اعلم لو اخترق 125.69 سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 126.10 اختراق 126.23  
سيصعد فوقها كم نقطة والله ولا اتوقع يتجاوز 126.84  
وراقب النقطتان 126.23 و 126.84 مالم يخترقو هم ستوب للبيع والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو استرالي والله اعلم  انا موصي علية اكثر من مره اخرها امس بستوب 1.4701 عندما صعد لـ 1.4688 ومحدد هدف له بإذن الله كهدف رئيسي 1.4200\1.4000  الهدف قائم بإذن الله انما اي ارتداد حالي فرضا فهو ارتداد للتصحيح انما في حال كسر النقاط التي اذكرها فهو مواصل بإذن الله  الان عند هدفه له هدف اخر بإذن الله 1.4350\55   الان في حال واصل للهدف 1.4350 وكسره متوقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم لهدف اخر بإذن الله 1.4305 تقريبا بشرط كسر اللو السابق 1.4343 كسر 1.4302 للنزول للهدف العام له وهو بإذن الله 1.4200  كسر 1.4195 لمزيد من النزول والمجال مفتوح له حتى 1.4000  مالم يكسر بالوقت الحالي 1.4195 متوقع له ارتداد لتصحيح والاحتمال الاكبر والله اعلم للـ 1.5000  بالنهاية فوق 1.4000 فهو للصعود للتصحيح للـ 1.5000 \1.4900 تقريبا   متى مارأيت غير ذلك كاتجاه صعوديي سابلغ عنه بإذن الله انما ذكرني في حال نسيت لاسمح الله  واذا متوجد خلال تواجدي ذكرني وانا اضع لك نقاط قريبه اذا فرضا له صعود تصحيحي  والله الموفق

   اخي الغالي beshay  متكون على اليورو استرالي نموذج بيقول مالم يغلق شمعة 4 ساعات فوق 1.4416 فهو للنزول بإذن الله لهدف 1.3700 تقريبا  الاغلاق بتوقيت القاهرة مثال بعد 1.45 دقيقه   المهم تحتها للنزول والله اعلم  موفق بإذن الله

----------


## fahad213

> اخي والله اعلم لو اخترق 125.69 سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 126.10 اختراق 126.23  
> سيصعد فوقها كم نقطة والله ولا اتوقع يتجاوز 126.84  
> وراقب النقطتان 126.23 و 126.84 مالم يخترقو هم ستوب للبيع والله اعلم

 الله يعطيك العافية
 واهدافه اذا اتجه جنوبا
ولك شكري :016:

----------


## solo90515

> الجميل الغالي انا مازلت محتفظ بعقود شراء لليورو دولار وأعتقد سيضرب 1.3459 وربما أكثر والله أعلم
> جزاك الله الخير ما رايك يا معلم

  

> انا ذكرت لك اليورو تحت 1.3473 فهو للنزول والله اعلم والخيار لك

  
الحمد لله أخي الكريم انا شاري من 1.340000 تقريبا وبعقود كبيرة وحققت ارباح حلوة
جزاك الله يالجميل فلولا نصايحك وارشاداتك لنا وحثك لنا بالتعلم لما حققت سنت واحد في الفوركس
جزاك الله كل خير وزادك من واسع علمه ورزقه يارب
معلمي الفاضل الكلمات لا تكفي حتى أعبر عن شكري :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  أدامك الله لنا بالخير والصحة والعافية

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك العافية
> واهدافه اذا اتجه جنوبا
> ولك شكري

 لحضه ارفعها لك انا كتبت به توصية بنفس الهدف

----------


## aljameel

> نراقب النقطة 123.91 لليورو ين   مالم تكسر من اقرب نقطه يصل لها سندخل شراء بعد مراقبه شديده   لا للاستعجال الدخول بالمراقبه   المتوقع الان ينزل للــ 124.40 والله اعلم وهي منطفقة شراء متوقعه انما ارغب الشراء من اقرب نقطة ممكنه للـ 123.91 في حال لم تكسر  في حال كسرت 123.91 النقطة التي تليها 123.80 بكسرها والله اعلم يكون اقرب للنزول من الصعود والله اعلم  فنحن داخلين بيع الان مجرد نتاكد نغلق وندخل شراء بالمراقبه وعدم استعجال   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق  هذه توصية اليورو ين قبل التوصية كتبت بيع مضاربي بهدف قناعه والحمد لله  استفدنا منه   النقطة المتوقع الشراء منها هي 124.40 فانا ارغب باقل نقطة ممكنه للستوبان الذي وضعتهم 123.91 او 123.80   الان والله اعلم  اذا اخترق 125.70 سيذهب للهدف بإذن الله لانه نزل 124.62 وارتد منها هل اكتفى بالنزول الله اعلم  مالم  يصل هدفه فالتوصية قائمه بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل لم يترك فرصة للمراقبة  
ساراقبه وابلغكم في حال له نزول

----------


## fahad213

> للمشاهدة والله الموفق  هذه توصية اليورو ين قبل التوصية كتبت بيع مضاربي بهدف قناعه والحمد لله استفدنا منه   النقطة المتوقع الشراء منها هي 124.40 فانا ارغب باقل نقطة ممكنه للستوبان الذي وضعتهم 123.91 او 123.80   الان والله اعلم اذا اخترق 125.70 سيذهب للهدف بإذن الله لانه نزل 124.62 وارتد منها هل اكتفى بالنزول الله اعلم  مالم يصل هدفه فالتوصية قائمه بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 شكرا كفيت ووفييت 
لك تقديري  :Good:

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم باختراق الهاي 1.5440 سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.5485  المهم مالم يخترق 1.5410 او الهاي فهو للنزول والله اعلم  انما باختراق 1.5410 احتمال يخترق الهاي والله اعلم واحتمال لا   والله الموفق

----------


## osha_ahmed

السلام عليكم 
اخى الجميل   اسعد الله صباحك واكرمك وعفاك من كل ضر .. 
بالنسبة للكيبيل نحسب اختراق 1.5410  على اغلاق الساعة ولا اغلاق الأربع ساعات القادمين ... 
وشكرا لردك مقدما

----------


## سالزبورغ

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين والله اعلم   ساكتب له الفكرة العامه له وانتم بموجب المعطيات تصرفو به  والله اعلم لديه دبل توب بيقول تحت 87.65 فهو للنزول بهدف بإذن الله 81.89  بيقول شروطي كسر 86.13 او 86.09 واغلاق يوم تحتها  سارسم لكم القناة العامه له وانتم بموجبها تتعرفو عليه  القناة بتقول نقطة المحور هي 87.65  بتقول فوق 87.65 للشراء   اهداف الشراء بإذن الله 96.51 والهدف الثاني بإذن الله 101.06  والستوب 81.17  اذا ربطنا الدبل توب مع القناة العامه   في حال نزل لهدف الدبل توب 81.89 نفكر بالقناة العامة بالدخول بها   مجرد يصعد فوق 87.65 يبطل الدبل توب نفكر بالشراء من نقطة جيدة المهم فوق 87.65   هذه معطيات الفرنك ين والله اعلم  وانتم بموجب المعطيات تعاملو معه ومتى ماتوفرت فرص قريبه بإذن الله ساذكرها اولا باول  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 السلام عليكم  مساك الله بالخير يالغالي  انا عن نفسي سأبيع من 87.50  والاستوب 87.67 اي بكسر 87.65 كمرحله اولى لو كسر 87.65 سأشتري من نقطه ممتازة

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> اخى الجميل اسعد الله صباحك واكرمك وعفاك من كل ضر .. 
> بالنسبة للكيبيل نحسب اختراق 1.5410 على اغلاق الساعة ولا اغلاق الأربع ساعات القادمين ... 
> وشكرا لردك مقدما

  
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هلا صبااااااااااااااح الخير 
لا اخي اختراق بالنقطة ليس بالوقت  
والمتوقع والله اعلم حتى اللحظة بعد الاختراق فهو للصعود لم يتبقى له الا اختراق الهاي الحالي 1.5440  كما ذكرت بالمشاركة السابقه

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  مساك الله بالخير يالغالي   انا عن نفسي سأبيع من 87.50 والاستوب 87.67 اي بكسر 87.65 كمرحله اولى لو كسر 87.65 سأشتري من نقطه ممتازة

 لا تستعجل انا براقبه احتمال يصعد 88 
ولست متتاكد انما احتمال وارد

----------


## سالزبورغ

> لا تستعجل انا براقبه احتمال يصعد 88 
> ولست متتاكد انما احتمال وارد

 ابشر يالغالي  ولكن لو صعد لـ 88 فكره النزول تلغى  ويفشل الدبل بوتوم  وتبقى فكره القناة العامه الصاعده تحياتي لك

----------


## ahmed_samir77

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> هلا صبااااااااااااااح الخير 
> لا اخي اختراق بالنقطة ليس بالوقت  
> والمتوقع والله اعلم حتى اللحظة بعد الاختراق فهو للصعود لم يتبقى له الا اختراق الهاي الحالي 1.5440 كما ذكرت بالمشاركة السابقه

 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  برجاء الإفادة اكرمك الله عز و جل  انا معى الكيبل بيع و استوب 5450 الاسترالى بيع و استوب 9342 واليورو ين استوب 125.75 و الكندى شراء و استوب 9930  و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6451  من قبل ذكرت لم يخترق 1.6395 فهو للنزوول باختراقها سيصعد لاهداف تصحيحه والله اعلم  شايف هدف للباوند فرنك بإذن الله 1.6700 \1.6800كهدف اول ومتوقع اكثر والله اعلم  المهم ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم وصغير بقدر الامكان  اذا لم ينزل تحت 1.6523 والله اعلم ستوب للشراء  مناسب الان   راقبو وتوكلو على الله   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  برجاء الإفادة اكرمك الله عز و جل  انا معى الكيبل بيع و استوب 5450 الاسترالى بيع و استوب 9342 واليورو ين استوب 125.75 و الكندى شراء و استوب 9930  و جزاك الله خيرا

 انا كتبت للكيبل واليورو ين الان والاسترالي اذا بيصعد الكيبل فاحتمال يسحبه معه  
الكندي بصراحة من امس ذكرت النقطة 9952 فهو للنزول  
اليورو ين فوق 125 اقرب للصعود من النزول والله اعلم والعكس بالنزول

----------


## aljameel

> ابشر يالغالي    ولكن لو صعد لـ 88 فكره النزول تلغى ويفشل الدبل بوتوم وتبقى فكره القناة العامه الصاعده تحياتي لك

 لا الدبل بوتوم لايلغى الا باختراق الترند بين القمتين 89.95 والقمة 91 باختراق الترند يبطل الدبل توب

----------


## aljameel

راقبوووو الدولار فرنك السعر الحالي 1.0668   والله اعلم تحت النقطة 1.0683 للنزول فوقها صعود   والهدف بالقناعه   باقل ستوب ممكن   لا تستعجلووو بالمراقبه وللامانه هو بموجه صاعده انما احتمال كبير يقلب الموجه الصاعده لهابطة والله اعلم   والله الموفق

----------


## ابو عبدالعزيز22

الجميل يالغالي راايك بالمجنون ,,

----------


## aljameel

ستاذنكم للصلاة وبإذن الله لنا لقاء بإذن الله بعد الصلاة 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## ابو نوران

بارك الله فيك نجم من نجوم التحليل وحب الخير للاخوانه سانشد بك قصيده لاحقا وهي من قصائدي

----------


## aljameel

> الجميل يالغالي راايك بالمجنون ,,

 هو وصل لهدفه بالتمام والكمال 144.10 والله اعلم 
الان اذا ماسحبه الكيبل معه في حال صعد الكيبل فلن يصعد 
اذا صعد عنده نقاط كاهداف احتماليه تمديد للموجه الصغيره 144.30\144.50 تقريبا 
المهم تحت 144.61 فهو للنزول بإذن الله  
وللامانه انا كنت شاري واغلقت عند 144.04 وبراقب لو صعد او لا وسادخل بيع في حال صعد قريب من 144.61 وهي الستوب بعد مراقبه 
مالم يصعد الهاي الستوب ولن استعجل 
بالنسبه للرسالة انا اعمل لله فقط ابحث على الاجر 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك نجم من نجوم التحليل وحب الخير للاخوانه سانشد بك قصيده لاحقا وهي من قصائدي

 انت النجم
ماشاء الله شاعر الله يبارك فيك

----------


## aljameel

اكون صادق انا بعت المجنون ولو صعد ساعزز وزعت عقدي عى ثلاث اجزاء  ولكن للامانه انا اتعامل معه بنظام الهدك لو عكس علي  
شايف الكيبل  عاجز يخترق 1.5440 والله اعلم للمعلومية مقاومة اسبوعيه قوية والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الكيبل والله اعلم للنزول الان كما ذكرت قبل هذه المشاركة السابقة  عند السعر 1.5375 والستوب 1.5410 والبيع يفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب اذا امكن   بإذن الله هدفنا مفتوح حتى نتاكد من الارتداد 100% فنغلق البيع وندخل شراءءء  الشراء المتوقع من النقطة 1.5265 للـ 1.5230  الستوب للشراء 1.5200  نراقب النقطة 1.5217 مالم تكسر تكون هي الستوب للشراء  اذا كسرت 1.5217 اخذ الحذر احتمال يكسر الستوب 1.5200 واحتمال لا   بعد تاكدنا من عدم مواصلة النزول نغلق وندخل شراء وهدفنا بإذن الله 1.5430    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> الكيبل والله اعلم باختراق الهاي 1.5440 سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.5485  المهم مالم يخترق 1.5410 او الهاي فهو للنزول والله اعلم  انما باختراق 1.5410 احتمال يخترق الهاي والله اعلم واحتمال لا    والله الموفق

    للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> نراقب النقطة 123.91 لليورو ين   مالم تكسر من اقرب نقطه يصل لها سندخل شراء بعد مراقبه شديده   لا للاستعجال الدخول بالمراقبه   المتوقع الان ينزل للــ 124.40 والله اعلم وهي منطفقة شراء متوقعه انما ارغب الشراء من اقرب نقطة ممكنه للـ 123.91 في حال لم تكسر  في حال كسرت 123.91 النقطة التي تليها 123.80 بكسرها والله اعلم يكون اقرب للنزول من الصعود والله اعلم  فنحن داخلين بيع الان مجرد نتاكد نغلق وندخل شراء بالمراقبه وعدم استعجال   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 9299  امس اوصيت عليه بالشراء من 9155 للـ 9130 والهدف بإذن الله 9380   المهم اليوم نبهت عليه مالم يخترق 9329 نغلق بعد تاكد ونبيع والستوب 9329 المهم لم يخترق وصل للـ 9324 وارتد للسعر الحالي  واللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر معنا ربح مايقارب 200 نقطة والحمد لله الان من معي بالصفقه او يرغب بالدخول مرة اخرى نراقب التالي  المتوقع والله اعلم تحت 9342 او 9329 ينزل لنقطة شراء متوقعه انما نرغب الدخول باقل ستوب ممكن  نقطة الشراء المتوقعه 9225 والله اعلم  في حال لم تكسر النقطة 9201 فتكون هي الستوب للشراء ومن اقرب نقطة يصل السعر لها الشراء  في حال كسرت نراقب النقطة التاليه 9168 من اقرب نقطة لها يصل السعر ندخل شراء بعد تاكد ومراقبه بانها لن تكسر  بكسر 9168 والله اعلم للهاوية بإذن الله  انما في حال كسرت 9201 اخذ الحذر جدا فاحتمال واحتمال ولكن الشراء قائم مالم تكسر والله اعلم  هدف الشراء بإذن الله 9385 قابل للزيادة والله اعلم او القناعة   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

     للمشاااااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  مساك الله بالخير يالغالي   انا عن نفسي سأبيع من 87.50 والاستوب 87.67 اي بكسر 87.65 كمرحله اولى لو كسر 87.65 سأشتري من نقطه ممتازة

   :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## ابو عبدالعزيز22

> هو وصل لهدفه بالتمام والكمال 144.10 والله اعلم 
> الان اذا ماسحبه الكيبل معه في حال صعد الكيبل فلن يصعد 
> اذا صعد عنده نقاط كاهداف احتماليه تمديد للموجه الصغيره 144.30\144.50 تقريبا 
> المهم تحت 144.61 فهو للنزول بإذن الله  
> وللامانه انا كنت شاري واغلقت عند 144.04 وبراقب لو صعد او لا وسادخل بيع في حال صعد قريب من 144.61 وهي الستوب بعد مراقبه 
> مالم يصعد الهاي الستوب ولن استعجل 
> بالنسبه للرسالة انا اعمل لله فقط ابحث على الاجر 
> والله الموفق

 تسلم.. طيب كم توقعك هدفه نزوول
...

----------


## aljameel

هاهو اليورو دولار توصية الامس يصل هدفه بفضل الله وتوفيقه   الهدف 1.3380   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبرووووووك لمن صبر عليه واحلى 130 نقطة   المهم بالموضوع نراقب النقطة 1.3376 اذا كسرت نراقب النقطة الاخرى 1.3327  مالم تكسر بندخل شراءءءءءء من اقرب نقطة يصل لها من بعد مراااااااقبة رجاء خاص   والهدف مفتوووح حتى اتاكد من هدف والقناعه  والله الموفق

----------


## BRUFEN

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
الله يوفقكم ويرزقكم من واسع فضله وجميع 
أبواب رزقه أدعلولي يا اخوان اكون مثلكم 
أو على الأقل أفهم عليكم ولو شوي بس

----------


## ahmed_samir77

أخى الكريم ماذا ترى اليورو ين و الكندى الأن

----------


## aljameel

> تسلم.. طيب كم توقعك هدفه نزوول
> ...

  
والله يا اخي غير واضح الان ولكن لوكسر 142.50\40 نراقب النقطة 141.69 بكسرها اتوقع بيواصل نزول مالم تكسر تكون ستوب للشراء بعد تاكد بدون استعجال والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> أخى الكريم ماذا ترى اليورو ين و الكندى الأن

 اليورو ين كاتب به توصية اليوم ولها ملحق ارجع للخلف 
الكندي اذا بيصعد والله اعلم يذهب للـ 1.0035 تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول بإذن الله لهدف 9880 قابل للزيادة والله اعلم 
في حال لم يرتد من 35 تقريبا احتمال يواصل لكم لا اعرف ولكن احتمال لو صعد فوق 1.0080 بيواصل صعوده بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
> الله يوفقكم ويرزقكم من واسع فضله وجميع 
> أبواب رزقه أدعلولي يا اخوان اكون مثلكم 
> أو على الأقل أفهم عليكم ولو شوي بس

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## ahmed_samir77

الأخ الكريم أبو مروان أكرمك الله أريد النصيحة فى الأسترالى هدفه السفلى ما هو و لك جزيل الشكر

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم وبإذن الله لنا لقاء بعد صلاة العصر  
المجنون لو كسر 141.94ثم 141.70 احتمال يواصل للـ 139 ولست متاكد 100%  
فوق 141.95 او 141.70 للشراء بعد تاكد ومراقبة لا للاستعجال  
والله الموفق

----------


## BRUFEN

الله يديم المعروف أبو مروان ثلاث توصيات ماراح انساها طول عمري
بارك الله فيك ولك والله يرحم والديك من النار ويسكنهم جناته يارب ياكريم 
الله يديم المعروف

----------


## aljameel

> الأخ الكريم أبو مروان أكرمك الله أريد النصيحة فى الأسترالى هدفه السفلى ما هو و لك جزيل الشكر

 اخي كاتب فيه توصية اطلع عليها 
انا اتوقع نقطة شراء ينزل لها 9225 ولكن ارغب ادخل بستوب صغير شارح بالتوصية النقاط 
اما بهذه الصفحة او التي قبلها اطلع عليهاااااا 
على علمي انت بائع لاتغلق الابعد ماتتاكد من النقاط ثم ادخل شراء وااااصل نزول خليك فيه لاتفكه والله اعلم 
موفق اخي بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> الله يديم المعروف أبو مروان ثلاث توصيات ماراح انساها طول عمري
> بارك الله فيك ولك والله يرحم والديك من النار ويسكنهم جناته يارب ياكريم 
> الله يديم المعروف

  
جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز ولك بمثلها بارك الله فيك 
والله هذا الدعوات التي تفرح القلب  
الله يجعل ايامك كلها ربح وسعادة  
ومبرووووووووووووك تستاهل كل خير

----------


## aljameel

باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي سامحوني ابي ناااااااااااام ولو ساعة

----------


## ام كرار

السلام عليكم
اخ ابو مروان الله يعطيك الف عافيه
في استفسار لو تكرمت ترد عليه الاختراق الذي تتحدث عنه هو بنقاط يعني اذا قلنا  رقم 10 هل رقم 11 يعتبر اختراق 
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> اخ ابو مروان الله يعطيك الف عافيه
> في استفسار لو تكرمت ترد عليه الاختراق الذي تتحدث عنه هو بنقاط يعني اذا قلنا رقم 10 هل رقم 11 يعتبر اختراق 
> وبارك الله فيك

 نعم اختي بالنقطة كمثالك

----------


## aljameel

رجاءءءءءءءء لا للاستعجال على اليورو ين  
باقي تكه بسيطه وهي مهمه جدااا لو كسر 123.91 نتوقع كسر 123.80 احتمال كبير 
لو كسرووووو ثم 123.39 بإذن الله هاتشوفوووووووووو 122 و 121 ومتوقع اكثر والله اعلم  
المهم التوصية ستوبها 123.80 او 91  
والله الموفق

----------


## ahmedfeki

> رجاءءءءءءءء لا للاستعجال على اليورو ين  
> باقي تكه بسيطه وهي مهمه جدااا لو كسر 123.91 نتوقع كسر 123.80 احتمال كبير 
> لو كسرووووو ثم 123.39 بإذن الله هاتشوفوووووووووو 122 و 121 ومتوقع اكثر والله اعلم  
> المهم التوصية ستوبها 123.80 او 91  
> والله الموفق

 
يا أستاذنا  
لقد إرتد عند  ال-145.40 فدخلت    شراء 
أرجو التصحيح

----------


## osha_ahmed

*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه* * ...* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه* * ...* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه* * ....* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه* *...* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه* * ....* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه* * ...* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته* * ...* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه* * ...* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه* *...* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته* *...* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه* * ...* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه* * ...* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه* *...* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه* * ....* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه* *...* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه* *...* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به* * ...* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه* * ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك* * 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية* * 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته* * استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته* * 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها*

----------


## bilalo25

*بارك الله فيك اخي ابو مروان جزاك الله خيرا على التوصيات الرائعة والتحليل التعليمي المفيد
يعني الي يتابعك ,,, يتعلم ويربح
ما شاء الله ,, تبارك الله*

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر مبرووووووك اليورو ين لمن دخل به  الحمد لله كماهو متوقع حتى اللحظة الصعود بإذن الله  اختراق 125.33 مفتاح له لمواصلة  الصعود والله اعلم  الهدف الاول بإذن الله 126.30   اختراق 126.48 هاتشوفو ارقام تسعدكم بإذن الله فالطريق مفتوح له والله اعلم  ولكل حادث حديث  موفقين بإذن الله   الان يهمنا النقطة 125.33 مهمه يجب اختراقها  ورجاء تقديم الستوب بحجز نصف الربح

----------


## solo90515

الجميل الغالي ما وضع اليورو دولا الان هل نعتب هذا ارتداد ام انه سيكمل صعود
ولا  يكمل نحو 3425
جزاك الله الخير

----------


## aljameel

> هاهو اليورو دولار توصية الامس يصل هدفه بفضل الله وتوفيقه   الهدف 1.3380   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبرووووووك لمن صبر عليه واحلى 130 نقطة   المهم بالموضوع نراقب النقطة 1.3376 اذا كسرت نراقب النقطة الاخرى 1.3327  مالم تكسر بندخل شراءءءءءء من اقرب نقطة يصل لها من بعد مراااااااقبة رجاء خاص   والهدف مفتوووح حتى اتاكد من هدف والقناعه   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  نزل كما هو متوقع قريب للستوب  1.3327 للنقطة 1.3357 وارتد منها  المهم يجب تقديم الستوب للــ 1.3365  اذا واصل صعود سابلغكم باهدافه بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## ahmedfeki

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر مبرووووووك اليورو ين لمن دخل به  الحمد لله كماهو متوقع حتى اللحظة الصعود بإذن الله  اختراق 125.33 مفتاح له لمواصلة  الصعود والله اعلم  الهدف الاول بإذن الله 126.30   اختراق 126.48 هاتشوفو ارقام تسعدكم بإذن الله فالطريق مفتوح له والله اعلم  ولكل حادث حديث  موفقين بإذن الله   الان يهمنا النقطة 125.33 مهمه يجب اختراقها  ورجاء تقديم الستوب بحجز نصف الربح

 *اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر
إنشاء الله يصعد يا رب 
اللهم ارزقنا انك أنت الرزاق الكريم
وبارك لنا في ما رزقتنا  
وأرحمنا انك أنت الرحمن الرحيم
وتقبل منا انك أنت السميع العليم
وبارك لنا ولي استاذنا جميل في صحته وبنينه و ماله
وجازه عنا بما هو أهله
اللهم تقبل منا ومنه الأعمال الصالحة
وأجعلها لنا وله مباركة في الدنيا والأخرة
اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين*

----------


## aljameel

اليورو الدولار ليواصل صعود ونطمئن عليه يجب اختراق النقطة 1.3444 ثم النقطة 1.3461  والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله   لا اشجع على البيع انما يجب تراقبوووووووووووه حتى تستفيدو منه   الستوب للشراء 1.3365  الستوب للبيع 1.3461 او 1.3444  انما اذا صعد فوق 1.3444 لايفضل البيع   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم فوق 1.5367 للصعوووووووود والله اعلم  مجرد يخترق 1.5440 مسك الطرق والله اعلم   هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.5485 للـ 1.5500  مالم يخترق 1.5513 فهي الستوب للبيع  اختراق 1.5513 ماها يوقف الا عند محطة للاستراحة واخذ نفس ليواصل احتمال 1.5595 او قبلها بكم نقطة للتصحيح وتكون ستوب للبيع التصحيحي والله اعلم من التصحيح بإذن الله للـ 1.5680\1.5700 بإذن الله   مالم تخترق 1.5440 الستوب للبيع 1.5449   موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> *اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر* *إنشاء الله يصعد يا رب*  *اللهم ارزقنا انك أنت الرزاق الكريم* *وبارك لنا في ما رزقتنا*  *وأرحمنا انك أنت الرحمن الرحيم* *وتقبل منا انك أنت السميع العليم* *وبارك لنا ولي استاذنا جميل في صحته وبنينه و ماله* *وجازه عنا بما هو أهله* *اللهم تقبل منا ومنه الأعمال الصالحة* *وأجعلها لنا وله مباركة في الدنيا والأخرة* *اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين*

 أمين يارب العالمين  وجزاك الله خير

----------


## مصطفى البنان

> الكيبل والله اعلم فوق 1.5367 للصعوووووووود والله اعلم  مجرد يخترق 1.5440 مسك الطرق والله اعلم   هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.5485 للـ 1.5500  مالم يخترق 1.5513 فهي الستوب للبيع  اختراق 1.5513 ماها يوقف الا عند محطة للاستراحة واخذ نفس ليواصل احتمال 1.5595 او قبلها بكم نقطة للتصحيح وتكون ستوب للبيع التصحيحي والله اعلم من التصحيح بإذن الله للـ 1.5680\1.5700 بإذن الله   مالم تخترق 1.5440 الستوب للبيع 1.5449   موفقين بإذن الله

 بارك الله فيك ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم نصف ساعه للساعه   موفقين بإذن الله  لاتنسووووو توصية الاسترالي دولار راقبوووووووووه

----------


## مصطفى البنان

> والان أستاذنكم نصف ساعه للساعه   موفقين بإذن الله  لاتنسووووو توصية الاسترالي دولار راقبوووووووووه

 تمام ابو مروان 
فى رعايه الله

----------


## Don Jwan

مبرووووووووووووك يا ابومروان الارباح والى الامام اخي الغالي

----------


## ahmedfeki

يا استاذنا اليورو ين أخبار إيه الله اخليك 
مرة صاعد ومرة نازل واصبح يقلق ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

قبل الذهاب لمحبي اليورو استرالي والله اعلم  اتوقع صعوده لايتجاوز 1.4466 او 1.4495 والله اعلم  المهم تحت 1.4523 للنزول والله اعلم وهي الستوب للبيع   لمعرفة متى نزوله راقبو الاسترالي دولار مجرد ينتهي من النزول كما هو متوقع عند نقطة الشراء المتوقعه او اقل بقليل منها اعرفو اليورو استرالي نازل والاسترالي دولار صاعد والله اعلم  راقبوووه والله اعلم فيه خير بإذن الله  شايف له اهداف 1.4200 \1.4000 ومتكون نموذج عليه بيقول للـ 1.3700 بإذن الله  راقبو ولا تستعجلو رجاء  موفقين بإذن الله  سلام نراكم لاحقاااااا بإذن الله

----------


## eur/usd

استفسار يا أخوان
ما هي الأزواج المتوفرة على منصة 
FXSolutions
حيث أنه لم أجد عندي إلا 10 أزواج فقط
وأجد توصيات على أزواج لا أجدها من ضمن تلك الأزواج الموجودة 
 فهل هذه الأزواج فقط التي تسمح بالتداول بها هذه الشركة أو باستطاعتي إضافة أزواج أخرى على منصتهم ؟ وإذا كان بالامكان فما الطريقة ؟
شاكرا لمن يجيب على استفساري مقدما

----------


## ابو نوران

> استفسار يا أخوان ما هي الأزواج المتوفرة على منصة  FXSolutions حيث أنه لم أجد عندي إلا 10 أزواج فقط وأجد توصيات على أزواج لا أجدها من ضمن تلك الأزواج الموجودة  فهل هذه الأزواج فقط التي تسمح بالتداول بها هذه الشركة أو باستطاعتي إضافة أزواج أخرى على منصتهم ؟ وإذا كان بالامكان فما الطريقة ؟ شاكرا لمن يجيب على استفساري مقدما

  اذهب الى اسعار السوق تجدها فوق يسار بالركن واضغط عليها واذهب الى الاسعار العالميه واختار الزوج اللي يعجبك او تريده

----------


## eur/usd

> اذهب الى اسعار السوق تجدها فوق يسار بالركن واضغط عليها واذهب الى الاسعار العالميه واختار الزوج اللي يعجبك او تريده

 
أحسنت أخي الغالي وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## aljameel

> يا استاذنا اليورو ين أخبار إيه الله اخليك 
> مرة صاعد ومرة نازل واصبح يقلق ؟؟

 اخي أسف على التاخير لم انتبه لسؤالك قبل الذهاب   تبي اريحك وترتاح من اليورو ين ساضع لك استوبات واختار مايناسبك منها   124.52 \ 124.18 \123.75  حتى اللحظة الصعود هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم وبإذن الله لهدفه   اربط المعلومات هذه مع التوصية   موفق بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم فوق 1.5367 للصعوووووووود والله اعلم  مجرد يخترق 1.5440 مسك الطرق والله اعلم   هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.5485 للـ 1.5500  مالم يخترق 1.5513 فهي الستوب للبيع  اختراق 1.5513 ماها يوقف الا عند محطة للاستراحة واخذ نفس ليواصل احتمال 1.5595 او قبلها بكم نقطة للتصحيح وتكون ستوب للبيع التصحيحي والله اعلم من التصحيح بإذن الله للـ 1.5680\1.5700 بإذن الله   مالم تخترق 1.5440 الستوب للبيع 1.5449    موفقين بإذن الله

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الكيبل والله اعلم  سارفق لكم توصية شراء اخرى قائمة مالم يخترق 1.5524   فاي ارتفاع كما بالتوصية بالمشاركة ولم يخترق الهاي متوقع ينزل لنقاط الشراء المتوقعه والله اعلم  فيحال صعد اتوقع والله اعلم سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.5480\1.5485 والباقي بالتوصية  منها متوقع يرتد نزول لمناطق شرائنا بإذن الله   التوصية   الشراء من 1.5295 للـ 1.5245 هذه مناطق الشراء ولو نزل يفضل اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب بإذن الله 1.5230  \  1.5200 اختارو مايناسبكم  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5450\1.5430  واذا واصل بعدهم خير وبركة   فالتوصية قائمة مالم يخترق الهاي 1.5524 باختراقه تلغى التوصية   فامامكم ثلاث توصيات   اذا صعد الان كما هو متوقع   ارتد قبل النقطة 1.5524 او 1.5513 فهم الستوب للبيع في حال صعد والهدف بإذن الله نقاط توصية الشراء وبعد تاكد نغلق ونشتري بالمعطيات الحاليه  اذا لم يصعد فممكن الشراء كما التوصية الحاليه  بالنهاية وين مايرووووح نحن معه بإذن الله   الان كما هو متوقع بالتوصية الاولى المرفقه مع الحاليه والله اعلم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   المشاركتين سارية المفعول حتى ابلغ بالغائهم مالم ابلغ قائمتين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم نراكم بالمساء بإذن الله مع السوق الاسيوي 
موفقين بإذن الله 
لاجديد لدي الوضع قائم على كل التوصيات كما وضعتهم والله اعلم

----------


## o7o

ابو مروان كل الاحترام لشخصك الكريم 
لو تكرمت نظرتك للنيوزلاندي دولار
الزوج الممل

----------


## Dr_hodhod

يامسهل يارب

----------


## Dr_hodhod

أستازنا عايز أسأل على الدولار الأسترالي مقابل الين
ماهو اتجاهه؟؟ لقد قمت بالبيع عند 45  46  44
والخساره 20%

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اتفضل يا غالى 
جزاك الله خيرا على المتابعه

----------


## Dr_hodhod

*السلام عليكم أين الجميع؟؟؟*

----------


## mastar_azkwa

السلام عليكم  
شباب بارك الله فيكم ابي اعرف اخر التوصيات اللي الى الان لم تحقق اهدافها حيث انني دخلت بصفقتين فقط خسروني 45 بالميه من راس المال والمربح الي كنت رابحه  
وشكرا

----------


## صاحب هدف

اخي mastar_azkwa 
اما ان الصفقات التي دخلتها ليست من توصيات ابو مروان لان اغلب توصياته تكون بستوب صغير لايتعدى 20 نقطة وهو دائما يوصي بذلك 
او انك لم تراعي اساسيات ادارة راس المال 
وفي الحالتين لا املك لك الى الدعاء بالخروج من محنتك رابحا باذن الله 
وقد كتبت هذه المشاركة  للمتابعين الجدد حتى لايتصوروا ان توصيات الجميل تحقق هكذا خسارة 
تحياتي لك وارجو ان يتسع صدرك لكلماتي ومرة اخرى ادعو الله ان يخرجك من محنتك

----------


## Dr_hodhod

التوصيه إيه ياجماعه؟؟؟؟

----------


## mastar_azkwa

لا لا اخي ماقصدت ذلك انت فهمتني خطا  
لو ركزت على مشاركتي لعرفت انني خسران واريد تعويض شي من راس المال  
وطلبت منكم ابلاغي بااخر التوصيات التي لم تحقق اهدافها حتى ادخل فيها واعوض خسارتي  فقط ولم اجرب اي صفقه من قبل توصية الاخ الكريم ابو مروان  
والله يزيد الجميع من حلاله ويبعد عنا حرامه  
وبارك الله فيك واغناك واغنى جميع الاعضاء  
وشكرا

----------


## فوركس مميز

موفقين انشاء الله بس انا خارج السوق

----------


## mastar_azkwa

سبحان الله سبحان الله والله ياجماعه انه بعد مشئة الله تعالى ثم دعوة اخونا صاحب هدف 
حدث نزول للداو كبير اعاد لي 30 بالميه من خسارتي خلال دقايق  
الله يووووفقك ويسعدك ويزيد الجميع  
ولو تعلموني طريقه اثبت فيها ذلك انا مستعد 
احمدك ياربي واشكرك

----------


## صاحب هدف

> الكيبل والله اعلم فوق 1.5367 للصعوووووووود والله اعلم  مجرد يخترق 1.5440 مسك الطرق والله اعلم   هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.5485 للـ 1.5500  مالم يخترق 1.5513 فهي الستوب للبيع  اختراق 1.5513 ماها يوقف الا عند محطة للاستراحة واخذ نفس ليواصل احتمال 1.5595 او قبلها بكم نقطة للتصحيح وتكون ستوب للبيع التصحيحي والله اعلم من التصحيح بإذن الله للـ 1.5680\1.5700 بإذن الله   مالم تخترق 1.5440 الستوب للبيع 1.5449   موفقين بإذن الله

  
اخواني هذه احدى التوصيات الحالية علها تنفعكم  
السعر الحالي والله اعلم 5390  
المراقبة وعدم الاستعجال هكذا يقول الجميل بارك الله فيه  
وساحاول ان ارفع توصيات اخرى بعد قليل حسب السعر الحالي ان شاء الله

----------


## صاحب هدف

> سبحان الله سبحان الله والله ياجماعه انه بعد مشئة الله تعالى ثم دعوة اخونا صاحب هدف 
> حدث نزول للداو كبير اعاد لي 30 بالميه من خسارتي خلال دقايق  
> الله يووووفقك ويسعدك ويزيد الجميع  
> ولو تعلموني طريقه اثبت فيها ذلك انا مستعد 
> احمدك ياربي واشكرك

  
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  
والله اسعدتني بهذا الخبر  
مبارك ان شاء الله وان كانت عقودك مقسمة حاول ان تخفف منها حسب الوضع فانت ادرى وقد رفعت توصية للكيبل قبل قليل راقبها وان شاء الله اهدافها تسعد

----------


## mastar_azkwa

اخي ماهو الزوج ؟؟ وهل الصفقه بيع او شراء  
والحمد لله قفلت صفقاتي كلها بخساره اتوقع 30 بالميه الحمد لله على كل

----------


## صاحب هدف

> قبل الذهاب لمحبي اليورو استرالي والله اعلم  اتوقع صعوده لايتجاوز 1.4466 او 1.4495 والله اعلم  المهم تحت 1.4523 للنزول والله اعلم وهي الستوب للبيع   لمعرفة متى نزوله راقبو الاسترالي دولار مجرد ينتهي من النزول كما هو متوقع عند نقطة الشراء المتوقعه او اقل بقليل منها اعرفو اليورو استرالي نازل والاسترالي دولار صاعد والله اعلم  راقبوووه والله اعلم فيه خير بإذن الله  شايف له اهداف 1.4200 \1.4000 ومتكون نموذج عليه بيقول للـ 1.3700 بإذن الله  راقبو ولا تستعجلو رجاء  موفقين بإذن الله  سلام نراكم لاحقاااااا بإذن الله

  
وهذه اخواني ايضا فرصة اخرى بستوب صغير راقبوووووه ولا تستعجلوا 
السعر الحالي والله اعلم 4445 وقد ارتد من 4451   
لو اخترق 4466  
ناخذه من اقرب نقطة للـ 4495  
والله الموفق

----------


## صاحب هدف

> اليورو الدولار ليواصل صعود ونطمئن عليه يجب اختراق النقطة 1.3444 ثم النقطة 1.3461  والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله   لا اشجع على البيع انما يجب تراقبوووووووووووه حتى تستفيدو منه   الستوب للشراء 1.3365  الستوب للبيع 1.3461 او 1.3444  انما اذا صعد فوق 1.3444 لايفضل البيع   والله الموفق

 وهذه فرصة اخرى للمراقبة 
يتداول الان عرضيا 
السعر الحالي والله اعلم  3400 
ادنى سعر بعد المشاركة 3372  
المراقبة وعدم الاستعجال 
والله الموفق

----------


## abasabdh

السلام عليكم  
اريد ان اعرف كم مدت المدى القصير والمدى المتوسط والمدى البعيد   
وشكرا

----------


## ali alrashidi

السلام عليكم 
كيفك ابو مروان 
كيف الشباب 
ان شاء الله من ارباح الى ارباح 
الله يوفقك ابو مروان ويجزاك الف خير على ما تقدمه

----------


## beshay

صباح الفل الاخ الحبيب 
ابو مروان
اتمنى من الله ان تكون فى افضل صحه
 ربنا يكرمك علشان تعبك مع الشباب وحبك الكبييييييييييييييير للخير

----------


## 1عبدالله

حمد لله على السلامة ابو مروان معلش متأخرة لاتى اول يوم ادخل فيه المنتدى  الشكر لله على سلامتك حبيب قلبى وكنت سألت رشدى عليك بس مكنش بعرف عنك اخبار عموما فرحت جدا برجوعك ياغالى

----------


## semo64

الاخ الفاضل  الجميل  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  لاشك ان اسلوب تحليلك من افضل الاساليب فى المنتدى ان لم يكن هو الافضل على الاطلاق   لذلك لى طلب اذاكان فى الامكان لتخفيف العبءالواقع عليك لظروفك الصحيه ـ شفاك الله ومتعك بالصحه والعافيه  ـ وهو فتح موضوع جديد قاصر على شخصكم فقط يسمى مدرسة الجميل  تشرح فيه بالتفصيل طريقتكم فى التحليل  لتكون طريقة الجميل فى المتاجرة ويكون لها روادها ومريديها  متل طريقة الشيخ الوافى رحمه الله ـوامدك بالصح وطول العمر ودعاء المحبين لك ـ  بارك الله لك  ولجميع اهلك واحبابك  :015:  :Drive1:  :015:

----------


## eur/usd

أستاذي الجميل ما رأيك في شراء اليورو دولار الآن 1,3400 ؟

----------


## 7afeedo

استاذنا أبومروان  صباح الخير على الجميع  :Regular Smile:  الرجاء نظرتك للمجنون وفي أسرع وقت لو سمحت .. وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## youssef100

الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## eur/usd

ما رأيك في شراء اليورو ين الآن أخي الجميل

----------


## الدنياعذبتني

> ما رأيكما في اليورو ين أبا قمر وبحارك يافوركس ؟
> أنا أرى أنه إلى أهداف متقدمة أماما وهو للشراء 
> فما رأيكما أنتما ؟

 هههههههههههههههه 
هذا موضوع الجميل   :Big Grin:

----------


## eur/usd

> اخي أسف على التاخير لم انتبه لسؤالك قبل الذهاب   تبي اريحك وترتاح من اليورو ين ساضع لك استوبات واختار مايناسبك منها   124.52 \ 124.18 \123.75  حتى اللحظة الصعود هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم وبإذن الله لهدفه   اربط المعلومات هذه مع التوصية   موفق بإذن الله

 
ما هو هدفه أستاذي القدير ؟

----------


## ahmedfeki

> ما هو هدفه أستاذي القدير ؟

 ليورو ين والله اعلم تحت 125.84 والله اعلم للنزول ولكن الان يفضل وضع الستوب 125.50 بما انه تحتها 
اتوقع بينزل لنقطة شراء 124.50 والله اعلم 
من الـ 124.50 شراء طبعا بالمراقبة لهدف بإذن الله 126.10 واصل بعده احتمال قريب من 127 اختراق 127.02 مزيد من الصعود والله اعلم
انما مالم يخترق 127.02 فرصة بيع وهي الستوب 
المهم فوق 123.80 فهو للصعود والله اعلم 
ولكن يفضل مراقبة النقاط التالية 124.30 ثم 123.95 فممكن وضعهم ستوب للشراء  
واصل نزول وكسر 123.80 ثم اللو للهاوية والله اعلم   
والله الموفق

----------


## ام كرار

مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك

----------


## solo90515

وينك يالجميل
بغيابك صار مجازر عملات رهيب
بانتظار تحليلاتك الرائعة اخي الغالي

----------


## صاحب هدف

عسا المانعك عنا خير ياجميل 
ربي يحفظك ويسعدك

----------


## سالزبورغ

عسى خير ان شاء الله   الله يحفظه وهذا اهم شيء   هذا الرجل الذي يسهر من اجلكم و يحرص التواجد بينكم مهما حدث من ظروف صحيه او غيره ويقدم النصح للجميع  هذا الرجل يريد الاجر كما قرأت له من فتره  الله يوفقه ويحميه في الدنيا والاخرة  الله يجزاك الجنه   ان شاء الله انك بخير   :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو نوران

اتوقع ان هدف الباوند دولار 1.5300 والله اعلم

----------


## fahad55555

الباوند دولار اتوقع والله اعلم نزول

----------


## ابو نوران

اتوقع هدف اليورو دولار هو 1.3105 والله اعلم وحسب اغلاق اليوم اذا اغل1.3350ق اليوم تحت  ومنها على 1.3305 ومنها الى الهدف هذا والله اعلم

----------


## ابو نوران

الله يعينك ويشرحلك صدرك انا سالت عن حالتك وموضوع الشد والدسك اخي ابو مروان العلاج لمثل هذه الحاله هو علاج اسمه ليركا تبدى بجرعه 75 مرتين باليوم وبعد اسبوعين ترفع الجرعه الى 150 باليوم مرتين وبعد اسبوعين ترفع الجرعه الى 300 مرتين باليوم وهي اقصى جرعه باليوم وبعد شهر تبدى بتنزيل الجرعه الى 150 باليوم مرتين ولمدة سبوعين ثم تنزل الجرعه 75 باليوم مرتين وتستمر عليها شهر وتبدى مره باليوم لمدة شهر ثم يوم بعد يوم ثم تقطع العلاج بالاضافه الى فيتامين بي كومبلكس  العلاج ليس له اضرار فوي ولكن ربما تحس بدوار بالايام الاولى وتحس بالمشي كانك مرتخي وتترنح ولاكن ماعليك واستشر الطبيب قبل الاستعمال هذا مااملك

----------


## eur/usd

أخواني هل اليورو دولار اتجاهه صعود أم نزول ؟

----------


## ahmedfeki

*والله اشتقنالك يا أبو مروان 
إنشاء الله تكون بخير 
وانشاء  الله تتعافى
وترجع لنا بومب
أسألك يا رب
بكل عمل قام به هذا الرجل لوجهك الكريم
أن تشفيه وتعافيه و تحفظه من كل داء
    أسألك يا رب اللطف في البلاء  لي  وله ولجميع المسلمين 
اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين  *   :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## eur/usd

> السلام عليكم  
> والله يا اخى اليورو دولار امامة ترند صاعد يومى وكمان بعدة خط دعم قوى جدا لو هيكمل نزول عند السعر 1.3280 وايضا دعم اخر عند 1.3267  لو شمعة 4 ساعات قفلت تحت الخطين دول قول على اليورو السلامة يبقى هيفضل ينزل لماااااااااااااااااااااااا يوصل لدعم اسبوعى عند 1.2981 والله اعلم

 أشكرك عزيزي 
ربنا يستر ومايكسرها إن كسرها رحنا فيها

----------


## eur/usd

> السلام عليكم  
> والله يا اخى اليورو دولار امامة ترند صاعد يومى وكمان بعدة خط دعم قوى جدا لو هيكمل نزول عند السعر 1.3280 وايضا دعم اخر عند 1.3267  لو شمعة 4 ساعات قفلت تحت الخطين دول قول على اليورو السلامة يبقى هيفضل ينزل لماااااااااااااااااااااااا يوصل لدعم اسبوعى عند 1.2981 والله اعلم

 ولكنه كسر الأثنين اليوم وأعطى أدنى سعر وهو 1,3257

----------


## osha_ahmed

اخى العزيز ابو مروان طالت غيبتك يا غالى  
ارجو ان تكون بصحة جيدة وفى احسن حال  ...

----------


## ابو نوران

اتوقع ان الدولار فرنك بيع من السعر الحالي والوقف  والله اعلم 1.8037 الهدف 50 نقطه وهذا والله اعلم

----------


## BRUFEN

الف الف سلامة عليك أبو مروان وما ترى باس يارب 
وطهور إن شاء الله الله يشفيك ويعافيك ويعطيك الصحة والعافيه
تطهور وتخفيف ذنوب بإذن الله

----------


## solo90515

ممكن حد من الاخوان يفيدنا عن الاسترالي ين 
انا ما اشتغل على هالعملة كثير وما اادري شو محددات حركتها
يا ليت حدا يفيدنا عن الاتجاه الان جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## أبو جوان

عسى المانع خيرا ان شاء الله
أتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح الدائم والشفاء الكامل يا أبو مروان
وحشتنا يا غالي

----------


## ابو نوران

> مبروك الله ينور عليك ابو نوران تحقق الهدف

  الله يبارك فيك خذه هذه التوصيه والله اعلم اليورو دولار بيع من 1.3360 والاستوب    
 1.3400 الاستوب الاخر  1.3390 والهدف 1.3015 والله اعلم

----------


## ابو نوران

اتوقع ان الباوند دولار الكيبل يستهدف 1.5300 والاستو 1.5375 والبيع من السعر الحالي

----------


## ابو نوران

الاستوب 5 نقاط

----------


## ابو نوران

باقي 5 نقاط على الاستوب

----------


## ابو نوران

نقدم الاستوب نقطتين يكون 77

----------


## ahmad1

السلام عليكم: انا لم اضع استوب
لانه يمكن ان يتذبذب قليلا قبل الهبوط
الهبوط قريب ان شاء الله يا شباب
وتحيه طيبةللاخ ابو نوران

----------


## ابو نوران

3نقاط على الاستوب ياانه يضرب او يرتد

----------


## ابو نوران

الفيصل هي النقطه 55

----------


## ابو نوران

الله يجيبك يابومروان ولا ترانا تورطنا 
الكيبل اللي منه بحلان مع كل دربا يمحطنا 
ولا انت ياصاحبي مزبان عن كل عمله تلخبطنا 
غزالله انك وسيع ابطان على الحقيقه تقلطنا      
ابونوارن

----------


## صاحب هدف

الكل ينادي على ابو مروان عسى اذنه ترن ويتذكرنا   :Big Grin:   
وينك ياجميـــــــــل

----------


## ابو نوران

وين انت ياللي تفعل الطيب يمناك         عساك متعافي وسالم ومرتاح 
لاياعضيدي يابومروان وش جاك         وانته وسيع  الصدر دايم ومنساح       
عزالله ان اللاش ياذيب يفداك              عسى حياتك كلها طيب وافراح                      على الطيب والستر يابو مروان انت نوعك قليل ومعدنك ثقيل وقلبك نظيف

----------


## osha_ahmed

السلام عليكم 
اخى العزيز ابو مروان  ادعو من الله ان تكون بخير وبأحسن حال ...وان ترجعلنا بالسلامة ان شاء الله

----------


## abasabdh

:A006:     انصح المتاجرين  بالذهب والدولار التركيز على هذه الاشياء خلال الاسبوع القادم   
1-موءشر اسعار المنتجين فى استرالي الذى يتوقع ان يرتفع 
قد يتسال البعض لماذا؟ 
لان اذا اتى نفس التوقع او فوق المتوقع ((يعنى البنك الاسترالي سيرفع الفائده  
وهذا سوف يرفع الذهب وينخفض الدولار)) 
2-قرار البنك الفدرالي اذا رفع الفائده بشكل فجائى الذهب سوف ينخفض بقوه 
ولكن هو سوف يبقي الفائده على ما هي على حسب المتوقع 
ولكن يجب يحب التركيز على البيان  كيف؟ 
*اذا قال اسعار الفائده سوف تبقى لفتره ممتده((الذهب سوف يرتفع)) 
*اذا لم يوقف شراء السندات((الذهب سوف يرتفع)) 
*اذا قال رفع الفائده سترفع اذا تحسنت الموشرات الاقتصاديه  
من هنا سوف تنقلب شهية المخاطره اى ان الدولار سوف يرتفع من الاخبار الايجابيه و
((الذهب سينخفض))   
*اذا قال اسعار الفائده سوف ترتفع قريبا ((الدولار سوف يرتفع والذهب سوف ينخفض))  
3-الموشرات الصناعيه اذا اتت نفس التوقع او فوق المتوقع ((ارتفاع الدولار انخفاض والذهب ارتفاع))  
والعكس صحيح  
4-شهادة بيرنانك رئيس البنك الاحتاطى الامريكي 
5- التركيز على خبر ازمة اليونان اذا ضهرت اخبار خروج من هذه الازمه بشكل حقيقي    :A012:

----------


## المناضل بروو

> اتوقع ان هدف الباوند دولار 1.5300 والله اعلم

 
اخي وعزيزي ابو نوران  
انا معك على المدى البعيد بل ان هدفه على الاربع ساعات 1.5141  
على ذمة فيبوناتشي :Big Grin:   
اسمحلي ان اتعلم منك فهي فرصة لانسان مثلي  
الباوند دولار على فريم الساعة  
معطي دخول شراء وذلك على ذمة كل من : 
1- ديمارك باشا ...
2- فيبوناتشي باشا ... اختراق نقطة 38% واقفل فوقها الهدف الاول 50% والثاني 61%
3- مؤشر ات الـRSI ... مرتفع بشكل افقي للاعلى وهو بين 30 و70
4- الاستكاستوك .... مرتفع لاعلى ولم يعكس اتجاهه بمعني انه لم يتشبع شراءاً
5- كسر الترند الهابط الممتد من نقطة 1.5472 وبدء الصعود بشمعتين دافعة ..
6- خطوط فيبوناتشي التوسعية اعطت اهداف عليا .. 
لا اعلم هل تحليلي صحيح ؟ 
وسامحني على المداخلة انت وبقية الاعضاء فمنكم نستفيد 
والهدف هو الفائدة العامة  
اشكرك استاذي على سعة صدرك

----------


## صاحب هدف

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## osha_ahmed

اشتقنا لك   ابو مروان  
ترجعلنا بالسلامة ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  صباح الخير جميعا  أسف لعدم التواجد لمشاغلي بالسفر ارجو أتعذروني  وإن شاء الله متواجد معكم اليوم وغدا اسمحولي لمشاغل السفر هذا الاسبوع وساحاول جاهدا وضع ما اراه مناسب بإذن الله وتوفيقه  ارجوأن تتحملوني شاكر لك مايمنعني بالتواجد هومشاغلي  اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم فوق 1.5367 للصعوووووووود والله اعلم  مجرد يخترق 1.5440 مسك الطرق والله اعلم   هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.5485 للـ 1.5500  مالم يخترق 1.5513 فهي الستوب للبيع  اختراق 1.5513 ماها يوقف الا عند محطة للاستراحة واخذ نفس ليواصل احتمال 1.5595 او قبلها بكم نقطة للتصحيح وتكون ستوب للبيع التصحيحي والله اعلم من التصحيح بإذن الله للـ 1.5680\1.5700 بإذن الله   مالم تخترق 1.5440 الستوب للبيع 1.5449    موفقين بإذن الله

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    الكيبل والله اعلم  سارفق لكم توصية شراء اخرى قائمة مالم يخترق 1.5524   فاي ارتفاع كما بالتوصية بالمشاركة ولم يخترق الهاي متوقع ينزل لنقاط الشراء المتوقعه والله اعلم  فيحال صعد اتوقع والله اعلم سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.5480\1.5485 والباقي بالتوصية  منها متوقع يرتد نزول لمناطق شرائنا بإذن الله   التوصية   الشراء من 1.5295 للـ 1.5245 هذه مناطق الشراء ولو نزل يفضل اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب بإذن الله 1.5230 \ 1.5200 اختارو مايناسبكم  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5450\1.5430 واذا واصل بعدهم خير وبركة   فالتوصية قائمة مالم يخترق الهاي 1.5524 باختراقه تلغى التوصية   فامامكم ثلاث توصيات   اذا صعد الان كما هو متوقع   ارتد قبل النقطة 1.5524 او 1.5513 فهم الستوب للبيع في حال صعد والهدف بإذن الله نقاط توصية الشراء وبعد تاكد نغلق ونشتري بالمعطيات الحاليه  اذا لم يصعد فممكن الشراء كما التوصية الحاليه  بالنهاية وين مايرووووح نحن معه بإذن الله   الان كما هو متوقع بالتوصية الاولى المرفقه مع الحاليه والله اعلم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا    المشاركتين سارية المفعول حتى ابلغ بالغائهم مالم ابلغ قائمتين بإذن الله

    اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  هذا اخر ما كتبته للكيبل التوصيات الثلاث الحمد لله أستدفنا منها  ووصلت لاهدافها ومناطق الشراء المتوقعه  ومبروووك لمن دخل بها  الان هذه توصية بإذن الله يكتب لها النجاح  الشراء من 1.5220 للـ 1.5200  او من اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 1.5155  الهدف بإذن  الله 1.5450  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين والله اعلم اسعر الحالي 126.08  اقتناصه لو نزل من اقرب نقطة للستوب لأن الستوب بعيد فافضل عدم الاستعجال احتمال ينزل الله اعلم والخيار لكم باختيار نقطة الدخول  الستوب 125.05  الهدف بإذن الله 127.50  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3371  ساضع لكم نقطتان للبيع   لو صعد البيع من 1.3420 للـ1.3450 بيع  والستوب 1.3485  الهدف بإذن الله 1.3270\1.3290  لو ماصعد فيعتبر الستوب 1.3415  والهدف بإذن الله 1.3200  والخيار لكم باختيار نقطة الدخول  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

فيه توصية من الاسبوع الماضي للاسترالي دولار الحمد لله متفعلة وبمناطق ربح   الخيار لكم بجني الربح  والان أستاذنكم ومتى ما وجدت فرصة لعمله ما قبل ما اسافر بإذن الله ساضعها لكم  والله الموفق

----------


## eur/usd

> فيه توصية من الاسبوع الماضي للاسترالي دولار الحمد لله متفعلة وبمناطق ربح   الخيار لكم بجني الربح  والان أستاذنكم ومتى ما وجدت فرصة لعمله ما قبل ما اسافر بإذن الله ساضعها لكم  والله الموفق

 
بارك الله فيك ياجميل
وسفر موفق بإذن الله تعالى 
ولا تنسى الصدقة للسلامة أستاذي القدير

----------


## eur/usd

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3371  ساضع لكم نقطتان للبيع   لو صعد البيع من 1.3420 للـ1.3450 بيع  والستوب 1.3485  الهدف بإذن الله 1.3270\1.3290  لو ماصعد فيعتبر الستوب 1.3415  والهدف بإذن الله 1.3200  والخيار لكم باختيار نقطة الدخول  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 
نحن بانتظار أقرب بقطة للدخول 
سلمت يداك استاذي

----------


## رشدي

> السلام عليكم  صباح الخير جميعا  أسف لعدم التواجد لمشاغلي بالسفر ارجو أتعذروني  وإن شاء الله متواجد معكم اليوم وغدا اسمحولي لمشاغل السفر هذا الاسبوع وساحاول جاهدا وضع ما اراه مناسب بإذن الله وتوفيقه  ارجوأن تتحملوني شاكر لك مايمنعني بالتواجد هومشاغلي   اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع

     حمدا لله علي سلامتك يا غالي ربي يسعدك   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):

----------


## سالزبورغ

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين والله اعلم اسعر الحالي 126.08  اقتناصه لو نزل من اقرب نقطة للستوب لأن الستوب بعيد فافضل عدم الاستعجال احتمال ينزل الله اعلم والخيار لكم باختيار نقطة الدخول  الستوب 125.05  الهدف بإذن الله 127.50   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

    :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:   هل ضربت الاستوب او لازالت مفعله اختلط علي الامر

----------


## صاحب هدف

اخي سجل 125.04 
المفروض اقل شي تضيف فرق السبريد للستوب وكمان بتعرف في فرق اسعار بين الشركات لهيك لازم نترك مجال 5 نقاط تقريبا

----------


## صاحب هدف

استاذي تروح وترجع بالسلامة ان شاء الله  
ياريت نظرتك الحالية على المجنون حين عودتك ان شاء الله وجزاك الله خير

----------


## fahad456

اللة يجزاك بالخير وترجع بالسلامة لكن عندى سؤال  المنتدى يردد الكيبل  من هوا الكيبل هل هوا البوند مقابل الدولار ولا غير اخوكم غشيم ومتعافى اللة لايحرمنا من اهل العلم

----------


## amiro

نعم اخى هو الباوند مقابل الدولار

----------


## eur/usd

هل اليورو دولار الآن مداخل بيع ؟
1.3410

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  أسف اخواني لعدم المتابعة لانشغالي ارجو معذرتي   المهم والله اعلم ارى فرصة على الكيبل إن شاء الله يكتب لها النجاح  كتبت من قبل شراء من 1.5220 اتوقع لاينزل لها والله اعلم المهم هذه بديله للسابقة والله الموفق  الكيبل شراء من 1.5330 للـ 1.5300  الستوب 1.5265  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5520  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  ارجو معذرتي لعدم المتابعة

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين والله اعلم اسعر الحالي 126.08  اقتناصه لو نزل من اقرب نقطة للستوب لأن الستوب بعيد فافضل عدم الاستعجال احتمال ينزل الله اعلم والخيار لكم باختيار نقطة الدخول  الستوب 125.05  الهدف بإذن الله 127.50   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   للأسف بفارق نقطة ضرب الستوب الله يعوضنا بأحسن منها إن شاء الله انا لا اعرف هل ضرب عندكم ام لا لانه عندي وصل 125.04 المهم من لم يضرب لديه القناعه كنز

----------


## aljameel

نراااااااااااكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> هل اليورو دولار الآن مداخل بيع ؟
> 1.3410

 اخي انا واضع مدخلين للبيع أن تلتزم بالستوب 415 اعتقد ليس بها مخاطرة 5 نقاط والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3371  ساضع لكم نقطتان للبيع   لو صعد البيع من 1.3420 للـ1.3450 بيع  والستوب 1.3485  الهدف بإذن الله 1.3270\1.3290  لو ماصعد فيعتبر الستوب 1.3415  والهدف بإذن الله 1.3200  والخيار لكم باختيار نقطة الدخول   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 وهذه توصية بديلة للتوصية السابقة المرفقة  بيع من 1.3450 للـــ 1.3485  الستوب 1.3515  الهدف بإذن الله 1.3310  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## new2007

جزاك الله خير

----------


## osha_ahmed

اخى العزيز ابو مروان ...حمدالله على السلامة  
تفعلت توصية الكيبيل ربنا يكرم ...

----------


## ربحان خسران

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## Abou Mohanad

> وهذه توصية بديلة للتوصية السابقة المرفقة  بيع من 1.3450 للـــ 1.3485  الستوب 1.3515  الهدف بإذن الله 1.3310  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 *الحمد لله ضربت الهدف بقوه
مبارك علينا وعليكم
والف شكر للجميل*

----------


## ahmedfeki

> السلام عليكم  أسف اخواني لعدم المتابعة لانشغالي ارجو معذرتي   المهم والله اعلم ارى فرصة على الكيبل إن شاء الله يكتب لها النجاح  كتبت من قبل شراء من 1.5220 اتوقع لاينزل لها والله اعلم المهم هذه بديله للسابقة والله الموفق  الكيبل شراء من 1.5330 للـ 1.5300  الستوب 1.5265  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5520  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  ارجو معذرتي لعدم المتابعة

   *هلا وغلا حللت البركه وزال الحر والشوق حفر في قلوبنا حفر. الحمد لله على سلامتك.*

----------


## 2e2y2e2

اخ جميل ممكن تعطينى رايك فى الكندى ؟

----------


## 1عبدالله

اهلا ومرحب حبيب قلبى منور موضوعك
عفاك الله وشفاك من كل كرب

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  بالاول أسف لعدم المتابعه لانشغالي ارجو معذرتي  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 142.25  اجدها فرصة فرغبت بوضعها لكم والخيار لكم بختيار البيع او الشراء بعد المراقبه  هو بمنطقة تصحيح اما يرتد منها صعود او يواصل نزول والله اعلم  ارتداد وباختراق الهاي السابق هدفه بإذن الله 148 قابل للزيادة  مواصلة نزول هدفه الاول بإذن الله 129 وله اهداف اخرى بإذن الله   فالخيارلكم بمراقبته والدخول به  الان بالوضع الحالي تحت 142.80 متوقع نزول له فوق 141.50 متوقع صعود له والله اعلم  الرجاء مراقبته بالاول قبل اتخاذ قرار البيع او الشراء   عن نفسي اتخذت العمل التالي بعد التوكل على الله   عامل بيع والستوب 142.80 وشراء والستوب 141.50   والهدف بإذن الله مفتوح كما ذكرت بالاول   والله يتكب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  وهذا شارت يبين الوجه هو حتى اللحظه بموجه صاعده وتصحيحها عند 141.50 المفلروض ومنها يرتد ولكن احتمال يواصل نزوله والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم    أسف اخواني لعدم المتابعة لانشغالي ارجو معذرتي   المهم والله اعلم ارى فرصة على الكيبل إن شاء الله يكتب لها النجاح  كتبت من قبل شراء من 1.5220 اتوقع لاينزل لها والله اعلم المهم هذه بديله للسابقة والله الموفق  الكيبل شراء من 1.5330 للـ 1.5300  الستوب 1.5265  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5520  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   ارجو معذرتي لعدم المتابعة

   الحمد لله على كل حال ضرب الستوب الله يعوضنا بأحسن منها  شايفين وقف بمنطقة الشراء المقترحه مايقارب الــ 7 ساعات ومنها نزل للسعر الحالي   وبامأنه لو كنت متواجد لالغيت التوصية مجرد وقوفه مدة من الوقت يكون له نيه اخرى ولكن للأسف لم اكن متواجد فاعذروني رجاء خاص وابشرو بأحسن منه بتوفيق الله وبإذنه  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5264  المهم الان بصراحه بكسره للستوب اتوقع اقرب للنزول من الصعود وخاصة اغلاقه تحت 1.5293 والله اعلم ولكن يجب المراقبه بالاول  الان امامه نقطة 1.5219 يجب كسرها لو رغب بمواصلة النزول   مالم تكسر فهو للصعود وتكون النقطة 1.5219 هي الستوب للشراء   لاين سيذهب الان صعب الحكم عليه انما مجرد يتاكد له هدف سابلغ به بإذن الله  يجب مراقبته واتخاذ القرار بالنسبة للشراء او البيع   عن نفسي افضل اراقب بالاول والاحتمال لو مانزل سادخل شراء والستوب 1.5219 ولو كسرها سادخل بيع او في حال صعد ولم يخترق سابيع   بالنهاية تحت 1.5293 فهو للنزول فممكن اتخاذها الستوب او اعلى منها بـ 15 للـ 20 نقطة   فوق 1.5219 فهو للصعود والله اعلم وهي الستوب للشراء   مجرد يكسر 1.5219 تقديمك الستوب للـ 1.5293   اهدافه صعود او نزول بإذن الله فيها خيرررررررررررر قولو يارب   وللامانه فوق 1.5190 هو بموجه صاعده هدفها الاول بإذن الله 1.5700 وله اهداف اخرى  كسر 1.5219 ثم 1.5190 يلغى الموجه الصاعده والله اعلم ويكون نزول في نزول   يهمنا الان بالصعود 1.5293 ثم زيادة بعدها على الاقل 20 نقطة حتى نطمئن لصعودها  تحتها ويهمنا كسر 1.5219 ثم 1.5190 والله اعلم  وضعت لكم خياراته فصعب الحكم والجزم بالاتجاه له الان انما اغلاقه اليومي تحت 1.5293 فهو اقرب للنزول من الصعود والله اعلم  ارجو الاستفاده منه أن كان صعود او نزول لانه والله اعلم به مئات النقاط بجميع الاحتمالات  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  هذه بدل التوصية التي ضرب الستوب والعوض من الله وحده

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3181  من فترة ليست قصيرة  ذكرت اليورو تحت 1.3820 فهو للنزووول وحددت اهدافه بإذن الله 1.3100 و 1.2800   الاسبوع الماضي والاسبوع الذي قبله ذكرت مجرد كسر 1.3284 فهو تاكيد للنزول لاهدافه  الان بعد كسر 1.3284 فهدفه الحالي بإذن اله 1.3050 وله اهداف ابعد من ذلك بكثير والله اعلم  الان والله اعلم فوق 1.3165 متوقع يصعد للــ 1.3225 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول فراقبوه اذا ارتد الدخول بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد او عو الستوب المناسب لكم  بالنهاية اي صعود لليورو والله اعلم فهو للبيع   يوم الاثنين وضعت توصية والستوب 1.3415 والحمد لله لو يضرب الستوب وعندما وجدت السعر قريب من الستوب وضعت توصية بديله في حال صعد المهم لم يصعد والحمد وواصل نزول للسعر الحالي ومبروك لمن استفاد منه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## ahmed_samir77

أخى الكريم ماذا عن اليورو ين و شكرا

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3181  من فترة ليست قصيرة ذكرت اليورو تحت 1.3820 فهو للنزووول وحددت اهدافه بإذن الله 1.3100 و 1.2800  الاسبوع الماضي والاسبوع الذي قبله ذكرت مجرد كسر 1.3284 فهو تاكيد للنزول لاهدافه  الان بعد كسر 1.3284 فهدفه الحالي بإذن اله 1.3050 وله اهداف ابعد من ذلك بكثير والله اعلم  الان والله اعلم فوق 1.3165 متوقع يصعد للــ 1.3225 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول فراقبوه اذا ارتد الدخول بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد او عو الستوب المناسب لكم  بالنهاية اي صعود لليورو والله اعلم فهو للبيع   يوم الاثنين وضعت توصية والستوب 1.3415 والحمد لله لو يضرب الستوب وعندما وجدت السعر قريب من الستوب وضعت توصية بديله في حال صعد المهم لم يصعد والحمد وواصل نزول للسعر الحالي ومبروك لمن استفاد منه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 الحمد لله والف الف مبرووك على الاهداف الجميلة على اليورو دولار  :Eh S(7):   ومعوضه ان شاء الله من الكيبل باذن الله يارب  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله والف الف مبرووك على الاهداف الجميلة على اليورو دولار    ومعوضه ان شاء الله من الكيبل باذن الله يارب

 الله يبارك فيك ومبروووووك للجميع  ركز ولو بعقد صغير على المجنون والله اعلم فيه خير المهم راقب بالاول قبل اتخاذ قرار الدخوول ولو اني اميل للنزول اكثر من الصعود والله اعلم

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> الله يبارك فيك ومبروووووك للجميع   ركز ولو بعقد صغير على المجنون والله اعلم فيه خير المهم راقب بالاول قبل اتخاذ قرار الدخوول ولو اني اميل للنزول اكثر من الصعود والله اعلم

 ان شاء الله يا حبيبى وبراقب النقطتين المهمين   بيع والستوب 142.80  :Hands:   وشراء والستوب 141.50  :Hands:   لو نزل هيررروح وينتحر  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## aljameel

> أخى الكريم ماذا عن اليورو ين و شكرا

 اخي للامانه ساذكر لك ماذا اتخذت انا عمل له على شأن اكون صادق معك  داخل بيع من 125.90 تقريبا بستوب 27 نقطة والحمد لله توفقت به اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  قبل ساعة تقريبا ترددت هل ابقى به بالرغم اني رابح او اغلق واراقب بالاخير اتخذت القرار باغلاقه على الربح عند 122.80 وراقبه من جديد وسادخل به ام بيع او شراء متى ماتاكد له اتجاه  شوف ساشرح لك على الساعه بيقول نازل على اليومي بياكد النزول ولاهداف بإذن الله بعيده تصل به للــ 122\121\120\118.50\116  انما واضع احتمال ضعيف بامكانية الصعود لا خذ مراكزبيع من اعلى لا اعرف هل يصعد ام يواصل نزول   ولكن سنحاول لوصعد نبيع على مراحل المهم تحت 124.50 والله اعلم   فالسوق الان ضعيف بحركته فصعب الحكم 100% عليه   ولكن فوق 122.64 متوقع يصعد تحتها متوقع بينزل وهو واقف على النقطة الان   هذا مالدي أن وجدت فرصة سابلغ بها بإذن الله  بالنهاية راقبه مع المجنون وين يتجه المجنون هو بنفس الاتجاه والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## lord hamza

تحياتي يا الجميل ..بالتوفيق انشالله مراقبين الباوند وربنا يقويه ههه احكيله يطلعله شويه

----------


## ahmedfeki

يا استاذنا ما رأيك في الدولار فرنك 
لقد ضرب مستوى مقاومته القوية الاسبوعية  و ارتدى عندها

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  بالاول أسف لعدم المتابعه لانشغالي ارجو معذرتي  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 142.25  اجدها فرصة فرغبت بوضعها لكم والخيار لكم بختيار البيع او الشراء بعد المراقبه  هو بمنطقة تصحيح اما يرتد منها صعود او يواصل نزول والله اعلم  ارتداد وباختراق الهاي السابق هدفه بإذن الله 148 قابل للزيادة  مواصلة نزول هدفه الاول بإذن الله 129 وله اهداف اخرى بإذن الله   فالخيارلكم بمراقبته والدخول به  الان بالوضع الحالي تحت 142.80 متوقع نزول له فوق 141.50 متوقع صعود له والله اعلم  الرجاء مراقبته بالاول قبل اتخاذ قرار البيع او الشراء   عن نفسي اتخذت العمل التالي بعد التوكل على الله   عامل بيع والستوب 142.80 وشراء والستوب 141.50   والهدف بإذن الله مفتوح كما ذكرت بالاول   والله يتكب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  وهذا شارت يبين الوجه هو حتى اللحظه بموجه صاعده وتصحيحها عند 141.50 المفلروض ومنها يرتد ولكن احتمال يواصل نزوله والله اعلم

   الان المجنون له مايقارب 10 ساعات وهو بنفس المنطة اقصد التصحيح لم يتاخذ القرار لا نزول ولا صعود والله اعلم اتوقع منها بينفجر يافوق ياتحت والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> يا استاذنا ما رأيك في الدولار فرنك 
> لقد ضرب مستوى مقاومته القوية الاسبوعية و ارتدى عندها

 والله اعلم فوق 1.0780 للصعود واهدافه بعيده والله اعلم   وبما انه اخترق الهاي السابق والله اعلم هدفه بإذن الله 1.1100 متى يصل له الله اعلم  اي مقاومه اخي تتكلم عنها   المقاومه الاسبوعية هي 1.0780 واختراقها لله الحمد  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> تحياتي يا الجميل ..بالتوفيق انشالله مراقبين الباوند وربنا يقويه ههه احكيله يطلعله شويه

 هلا اخي   ساذكر لك نقطة ممكن تفيد وهي للجميع ساربط الكيبل باليورو وانتم راقبو والله كريم  لو صعد اليورو كما هو متوقع للـ 1.3225 تقريبا وارتد منها اعرف الكيبل بينزل  لو واصل اليورو صعود بعد النقطة  اعرف الكيبل بيواصل صعود والله اعلم  النقطة 1.3225 لليورو ليست بالتمام انما تزيد تنقص بعض الشي   والله الموفق

----------


## ahmedfeki

> والله اعلم فوق 1.0780 للصعود واهدافه بعيده والله اعلم   وبما انه اخترق الهاي السابق والله اعلم هدفه بإذن الله 1.1100 متى يصل له الله اعلم  اي مقاومه اخي تتكلم عنها   المقاومه الاسبوعية هي 1.0780 واختراقها لله الحمد  والله الموفق

 يا استاذنا أنا اتحدث على المقاومة الثانية 1.0892

----------


## aljameel

> يا استاذنا أنا اتحدث على المقاومة الثانية 1.0892

 اي مقاومه انا لا اعرف ارجو وضع شارت لها اذا امكن احتمال لم اراه حتى الكل يستفيد من الشارت  انا التي لدي هذه كما بالشارت الاسبوعي  المرفق والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم للصلاة وساعود لكم بإذن الله بعد الصلاة 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## ahmedfeki

> اي مقاومه انا لا اعرف ارجو وضع شارت لها اذا امكن احتمال لم اراه حتى الكل يستفيد من الشارت  انا التي لدي هذه كما بالشارت الاسبوعي  المرفق والله اعلم

 تفضل  يا استاذنا 
ولكنها أفقية

----------


## ahmedfeki

> أستاذنكم للصلاة وساعود لكم بإذن الله بعد الصلاة 
> موفقين بإذن الله

 ربنا يتقبل منك ومنا صالح الأعمال  :Eh S(7): 
نسألك الدعاء   :Hands:

----------


## aljameel

> تفضل يا استاذنا 
> ولكنها أفقية

   ياسلام عليك يعجبني المتابع بأمانه وصدق بيحس الواحد ان عمله متابع حتى لو غلط فيه من يصحح له ومافيه انسان معصوم من الغلط ولكن لست غلطان الان انا انما  سارقم لك الموجه على الاسبوعي على نفس الشارت الذي ارفقته   قمة الموجه رقم 3 هي 1.0897 اوكي  بعض منصات التداول بتقول لم تخترق وبعض منها بتقول اخترقت بنقطة واحدة وهذا عيب برامج التداول رجعت لمنصة الفكسول بتقول اخترقت ووصل السعر للـ 1.0902 ومنها انا حكمت عليه بمواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  الشارت المرفق هو شارتك انما انا رقمت الموجه فقط ماعليك الا ان تراقب  طبعا النقطة 1.0897 ليست مقاومة انما قمة موجة صاعدة والله اعلم   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اخي ahmedfeki  راقب الدولار فرنك الان عند نقطة 845 تقريبا متوقع ارتداد منها والله اعلم

----------


## أروى4

هل يمكننى الدخول فى المجنون الآن و ما توصيتك له؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  بالاول أسف لعدم المتابعه لانشغالي ارجو معذرتي  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 142.25  اجدها فرصة فرغبت بوضعها لكم والخيار لكم بختيار البيع او الشراء بعد المراقبه  هو بمنطقة تصحيح اما يرتد منها صعود او يواصل نزول والله اعلم  ارتداد وباختراق الهاي السابق هدفه بإذن الله 148 قابل للزيادة  مواصلة نزول هدفه الاول بإذن الله 129 وله اهداف اخرى بإذن الله   فالخيارلكم بمراقبته والدخول به  الان بالوضع الحالي تحت 142.80 متوقع نزول له فوق 141.50 متوقع صعود له والله اعلم  الرجاء مراقبته بالاول قبل اتخاذ قرار البيع او الشراء   عن نفسي اتخذت العمل التالي بعد التوكل على الله   عامل بيع والستوب 142.80 وشراء والستوب 141.50   والهدف بإذن الله مفتوح كما ذكرت بالاول   والله يتكب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  وهذا شارت يبين الوجه هو حتى اللحظه بموجه صاعده وتصحيحها عند 141.50 المفلروض ومنها يرتد ولكن احتمال يواصل نزوله والله اعلم

  

> هل يمكننى الدخول فى المجنون الآن و ما توصيتك له؟

 يا أروى الله يهديكي صار لنا كم ساعة نتكلم بالمجنون   هذه تو صية المجنون للمشاااااااااااااهدة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله على كل حال ضرب الستوب الله يعوضنا بأحسن منها  شايفين وقف بمنطقة الشراء المقترحه مايقارب الــ 7 ساعات ومنها نزل للسعر الحالي   وبامأنه لو كنت متواجد لالغيت التوصية مجرد وقوفه مدة من الوقت يكون له نيه اخرى ولكن للأسف لم اكن متواجد فاعذروني رجاء خاص وابشرو بأحسن منه بتوفيق الله وبإذنه  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5264  المهم الان بصراحه بكسره للستوب اتوقع اقرب للنزول من الصعود وخاصة اغلاقه تحت 1.5293 والله اعلم ولكن يجب المراقبه بالاول  الان امامه نقطة 1.5219 يجب كسرها لو رغب بمواصلة النزول   مالم تكسر فهو للصعود وتكون النقطة 1.5219 هي الستوب للشراء   لاين سيذهب الان صعب الحكم عليه انما مجرد يتاكد له هدف سابلغ به بإذن الله  يجب مراقبته واتخاذ القرار بالنسبة للشراء او البيع   عن نفسي افضل اراقب بالاول والاحتمال لو مانزل سادخل شراء والستوب 1.5219 ولو كسرها سادخل بيع او في حال صعد ولم يخترق سابيع   بالنهاية تحت 1.5293 فهو للنزول فممكن اتخاذها الستوب او اعلى منها بـ 15 للـ 20 نقطة   فوق 1.5219 فهو للصعود والله اعلم وهي الستوب للشراء   مجرد يكسر 1.5219 تقديمك الستوب للـ 1.5293   اهدافه صعود او نزول بإذن الله فيها خيرررررررررررر قولو يارب   وللامانه فوق 1.5190 هو بموجه صاعده هدفها الاول بإذن الله 1.5700 وله اهداف اخرى  كسر 1.5219 ثم 1.5190 يلغى الموجه الصاعده والله اعلم ويكون نزول في نزول   يهمنا الان بالصعود 1.5293 ثم زيادة بعدها على الاقل 20 نقطة حتى نطمئن لصعودها  تحتها ويهمنا كسر 1.5219 ثم 1.5190 والله اعلم  وضعت لكم خياراته فصعب الحكم والجزم بالاتجاه له الان انما اغلاقه اليومي تحت 1.5293 فهو اقرب للنزول من الصعود والله اعلم  ارجو الاستفاده منه أن كان صعود او نزول لانه والله اعلم به مئات النقاط بجميع الاحتمالات  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   هذه بدل التوصية التي ضرب الستوب والعوض من الله وحده

 هذه توصيتي على الكيبل انا لا اعرف من داخل بيع او شراء  المهم في حال صعد واخترق 1.5293 يهمنا النقطة 1.5330  في حال اخترق 1.5293 فاحتمال من النقطة 1.5330 تقريبا  يرتد نزول او يواصل صعوده  مالم يخترق 1.5352 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع هذه بشرط اختراق 1.5293 مالم تخترق هي الستوب للبيع   الان والله اعلم اما يرتد قبل 1.5293 او 1.5330 هذه احتمالات النزول في حال واصل  فمتوقع بيواصل صعوده والله اعلم كما بالتوصية   والله الموفق

----------


## eur/usd

ما تحليلك للدولار ين أخي الجميل ؟

----------


## CheFX

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3181  من فترة ليست قصيرة ذكرت اليورو تحت 1.3820 فهو للنزووول وحددت اهدافه بإذن الله 1.3100 و 1.2800  الاسبوع الماضي والاسبوع الذي قبله ذكرت مجرد كسر 1.3284 فهو تاكيد للنزول لاهدافه  الان بعد كسر 1.3284 فهدفه الحالي بإذن اله 1.3050 وله اهداف ابعد من ذلك بكثير والله اعلم  الان والله اعلم فوق 1.3165 متوقع يصعد للــ 1.3225 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول فراقبوه اذا ارتد الدخول بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد او عو الستوب المناسب لكم  بالنهاية اي صعود لليورو والله اعلم فهو للبيع   يوم الاثنين وضعت توصية والستوب 1.3415 والحمد لله لو يضرب الستوب وعندما وجدت السعر قريب من الستوب وضعت توصية بديله في حال صعد المهم لم يصعد والحمد وواصل نزول للسعر الحالي ومبروك لمن استفاد منه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> هلا اخي   ساذكر لك نقطة ممكن تفيد وهي للجميع ساربط الكيبل باليورو وانتم راقبو والله كريم  لو صعد اليورو كما هو متوقع للـ 1.3225 تقريبا وارتد منها اعرف الكيبل بينزل  لو واصل اليورو صعود بعد النقطة اعرف الكيبل بيواصل صعود والله اعلم  النقطة 1.3225 لليورو ليست بالتمام انما تزيد تنقص بعض الشي   والله الموفق

  

> ما تحليلك للدولار ين أخي الجميل ؟

 صباح الخير للجميع 
هذا تحليل ابو مروان لليورو مشكور
وفعليا اليورو تقريبا سجل هاي ما يقارب 1.3220

----------


## Dr_hodhod

*المجنون إلى فين ياباشا؟؟؟ 
تعبني والله 
مش عارف أنام
بصه سريعه الله يكرمك وقولي*

----------


## Dr_hodhod

*أنا شوفت المشاركه بتاعتك عنه
ولكن أقصد الأن وعلى المدى القصير وعند افتتاح أسواق أوروبا مالمتوقع؟؟؟*

----------


## aljameel

> *المجنون إلى فين ياباشا؟؟؟*  *تعبني والله*  *مش عارف أنام* *بصه سريعه الله يكرمك وقولي*

 معك حق اخي ولكن والله اعلم اقرب للنزول من الصعود حتى اللحظة 
وللامانه انا بعت بعقد صغير من القمة الحالية والله يكتب لنا التوفيق

----------


## Dr_hodhod

> معك حق اخي ولكن والله اعلم اقرب للنزول من الصعود حتى اللحظة 
> وللامانه انا بعت بعقد صغير من القمة الحالية والله يكتب لنا التوفيق

 *يامسهل الحال يارب 
اللهم أكرمنا بحلالك 
وارزقنا   يااااااااااااااارب*

----------


## aljameel

هذه توقعات للحالي والخيار لكم باتخاذ القرار  اتوقع والله اعلم الكيبل لايخترق 1.5293 ولكن يفضل وضع الستوب الهاي الحالي   واتوقع اليورو لايخترق 1.3225   وهذا اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى والله اعلم بنيت اجتهادي على المعطيات الحاليه لان الهاي الحالي هي قمة موجه هابطة صغيرة تكونت عليهم موجه هابطة قريبه وصغيره   وللامانه انا بعت الكيبل من 1.5276 والله كريم  فانتم راقبو الهاي الحالي لهم تحته نزووووووول والله اعلم فالخيار لكم

----------


## Dr_hodhod

*رأيك يهمني ياغالي!!! 
مالمتوقع حدوثه لزوج المجنون مع افتتاح أسواق أوروبا؟؟؟
ومتى ستفتح بإزن الله؟؟؟ 
الرجاء التكرم بالرد السريع علي
وجزيت خيرا*

----------


## tetosun

أخي الجميل صبرك علي لأني ورطان ورطة من أول أمس فجرا وأبغي نصيحتك الغالية  عندي 5 صفقات كلها بالسالب حتى الآن يورو دولار -177 إسترليني دولار -197 المجنون -280 دولار ين -64 يورو ين -251 يعني 969 نقطه بالسالب والنقطة بدولار أقفل هذه الصفقات أم تنصحني بالصبر  أعصابي تعبانه من أمس  أرجو مشورتك وردك السريع  وجزاك الله عني خيرا وفرج كربة الجميع  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## aljameel

> *رأيك يهمني ياغالي!!!*  *مالمتوقع حدوثه لزوج المجنون مع افتتاح أسواق أوروبا؟؟؟* *ومتى ستفتح بإزن الله؟؟؟*  *الرجاء التكرم بالرد السريع علي* *وجزيت خيرا*

 رديت عليك بالصفحة السابقة 
واكرر حتى اللحظة النزول هو الاقرب والله اعلم راقب الهاي الحالي المهم تحته نزول لو صعد ساحدد نقطة اخرى من الصعب الحكم الان

----------


## Dr_hodhod

> أخي الجميل صبرك علي لأني ورطان ورطة من أول أمس فجرا وأبغي نصيحتك الغالية  عندي 5 صفقات كلها بالسالب حتى الآن يورو دولار -177 إسترليني دولار -197 المجنون -280 دولار ين -64 يورو ين -251 يعني 969 نقطه بالسالب والنقطة بدولار أقفل هذه الصفقات أم تنصحني بالصبر  أعصابي تعبانه من أمس  أرجو مشورتك وردك السريع  وجزاك الله عني خيرا وفرج كربة الجميع

 _حدد ياأخي نوع العمليه هل هي بيع أم شراء كي يتمكن الجميل من الرد عليك_

----------


## Dr_hodhod

> رديت عليك بالصفحة السابقة 
> واكرر حتى اللحظة النزول هو الاقرب والله اعلم راقب الهاي الحالي المهم تحته نزول لو صعد ساحدد نقطة اخرى من الصعب الحكم الان

 *يامسهل الحال يارب هاهو الآن يتهاوى للسقوووووووووووووط*

----------


## Dr_hodhod

> *يامسهل الحال يارب هاهو الآن يتهاوى للسقوووووووووووووط*

  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:   :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  
ياااااااااااارب

----------


## fahad213

> أخي الجميل صبرك علي لأني ورطان ورطة من أول أمس فجرا وأبغي نصيحتك الغالية  عندي 5 صفقات كلها بالسالب حتى الآن يورو دولار -177 إسترليني دولار -197 المجنون -280 دولار ين -64 يورو ين -251 يعني 969 نقطه بالسالب والنقطة بدولار أقفل هذه الصفقات أم تنصحني بالصبر  أعصابي تعبانه من أمس  أرجو مشورتك وردك السريع  وجزاك الله عني خيرا وفرج كربة الجميع

  
الله يعينك ويصبر ك على الخسارة  :Cry Smile:  
ان كنت معاك واتابع كلامك في الورشة  
ارجو ا ن تخرج باقل الخساير :Hands: 
وان الاستاذ (القائد) :Drive1:  (الجميل)  
يكون فية نفع لنا وللجميع

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل صبرك علي لأني ورطان ورطة من أول أمس فجرا وأبغي نصيحتك الغالية  عندي 5 صفقات كلها بالسالب حتى الآن يورو دولار -177 إسترليني دولار -197 المجنون -280 دولار ين -64 يورو ين -251 يعني 969 نقطه بالسالب والنقطة بدولار أقفل هذه الصفقات أم تنصحني بالصبر  أعصابي تعبانه من أمس  أرجو مشورتك وردك السريع  وجزاك الله عني خيرا وفرج كربة الجميع

 والله يا اخي من الصعب اقولك هي ليست واحدة انما اكثر 
ولكن اذا حسابك يتحمل فلا انصح باقفال بهذه الخسارة الشي الوحيد الذي اعرفه لكل فعل ردت فعل على أمل يرتد وتغلق  
الان صعب الجزم 100% بالنزول انما لو تاكد سابلغ به فاحتمال الارتداد وارد والله اعلم 
لاتقول في حال واصل نزول انت يالجميل ورطتني  
انا كمثال والله اعلم اليورو لو نزل نزوله محدود لا يتجاوز والله اعلم 1.3100 ثم يرتد مرة اخرى لبناء موجه هابطة اخرى البناء اتوقع بيكون مابين 1.3300 للـ 1.3400 ولكن ليس مؤكد انما هذا الواضح امامي الان والله اعلم 
والله يبعد عنك الخسارة

----------


## tetosun

الصفقات كلها شراء ؟؟؟!  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم  الان راقبو الكيبل وصل هدف قريب له 1.5215 اما يواصل او يرتد ولا للاستعجال    ليواصل نزول لابد كسر 1.5190 والله اعلم مالم تكسر ممكن اتخاذها استوب للشراء بعد تاكد ومراقبة وعدم استعجال والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## fahad213

> والله يا اخي من الصعب اقولك هي ليست واحدة انما اكثر 
> ولكن اذا حسابك يتحمل فلا انصح باقفال بهذه الخسارة الشي الوحيد الذي اعرفه لكل فعل ردت فعل على أمل يرتد وتغلق  
> الان صعب الجزم 100% بالنزول انما لو تاكد سابلغ به فاحتمال الارتداد وارد والله اعلم 
> لاتقول في حال واصل نزول انت يالجميل ورطتني  
> انا كمثال والله اعلم اليورو لو نزل نزوله محدود لا يتجاوز والله اعلم 1.3100 ثم يرتد مرة اخرى لبناء موجه هابطة اخرى البناء اتوقع بيكون مابين 1.3300 للـ 1.3400 ولكن ليس مؤكد انما هذا الواضح امامي الان والله اعلم 
> والله يبعد عنك الخسارة

  كلام سليم 100%  :Good:

----------


## tetosun

> كلام سليم 100%

   أخي الجميل أنا لا أحمل المسئولية لأحد ولكني أطلب دعمكم بالمشورة  حتى أخرج بأقل الخسائر  وجزاك الله خيرا على سرعة الرد  ولكن آمل متابعتك للوضع معي ولينفعني الله بمشورتك ونصيحتك  جزاك الله خيرا  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل أنا لا أحمل المسئولية لأحد ولكني أطلب دعمكم بالمشورة  حتى أخرج بأقل الخسائر  وجزاك الله خيرا على سرعة الرد  ولكن آمل متابعتك للوضع معي ولينفعني الله بمشورتك ونصيحتك  جزاك الله خيرا

 بإذن الله لن اقصر معك المهم اكون متواجد  
واذا رأيت شي تاكد سابلغ به 
وبإذن الله تطلع بربح قول يارب  
المهم لاتدخل سي حتى تتخلص من المعاك نصيحة 
ونصيحة اخرى لا تعمل الا بستوب واضح ويفضل صغير

----------


## fahad213

> أخي الجميل أنا لا أحمل المسئولية لأحد ولكني أطلب دعمكم بالمشورة  حتى أخرج بأقل الخسائر  وجزاك الله خيرا على سرعة الرد  ولكن آمل متابعتك للوضع معي ولينفعني الله بمشورتك ونصيحتك  جزاك الله خيرا

 تم رفعه للاستاذ ( ابو مروان)
للنظر وابداء الرأي

----------


## aljameel

خلوني اوضح لكم وانتم اربطو الاشياء ببعضها   والله اعلم  اليورو تحت الهاي الحالي او 1.3225 فهو للنزول لهدف بإذن الله 1.3120 تقريبا من الهدف اما يرتد لبناء موجه هابطة او يواصل للـ 1.3080\1.3050  المم النقطة 1.3000 هي دعم نفسي اوكي  الان انتم راقبو اليور لو صعد واخترق الهاي متوقع يسحب الكيبل معه مالم تخترق فهو للنزول وسيسحب الكيبل معه لاهداف ابعد والله اعلم  فانتم راقبو وعلى هذه ابنو قرارتكم   بالنهاية الكيبل تحت اوامر اليورو بينزل هو بينزل بيصعد هو بيصعد والله اعلم  طبعا يتبعهم المجنون واليورو ين والله اعلم بنسبة كبيرة  والله الموفق

----------


## tetosun

بارك الله فيكم  وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم إن شاء الله والشكر موصول للأستاذ/ أبو مروان مقدما وللأستاذ الجميل وللأخ فهد 213 جزاكم الله خيرا وفك كربة كل مكروب  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  وآسف جدا لتعبكم في شئ ليس لكم يد فيه  ولكن من باب المؤازرة والعون

----------


## fahad213

> خلوني اوضح لكم وانتم اربطو الاشياء ببعضها   والله اعلم  اليورو تحت الهاي الحالي او 1.3225 فهو للنزول لهدف بإذن الله 1.3120 تقريبا من الهدف اما يرتد لبناء موجه هابطة او يواصل للـ 1.3080\1.3050  المم النقطة 1.3000 هي دعم نفسي اوكي  الان انتم راقبو اليور لو صعد واخترق الهاي متوقع يسحب الكيبل معه مالم تخترق فهو للنزول وسيسحب الكيبل معه لاهداف ابعد والله اعلم  فانتم راقبو وعلى هذه ابنو قرارتكم   بالنهاية الكيبل تحت اوامر اليورو بينزل هو بينزل بيصعد هو بيصعد والله اعلم  طبعا يتبعهم المجنون واليورو ين والله اعلم بنسبة كبيرة   والله الموفق

  
على اي شمعة 
ولك شكري  :016:

----------


## aljameel

> على اي شمعة 
> ولك شكري

 ليست شمعات الله يهديك بالنقطة وليست شمعة

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم الكيبل اليورو المجنون اليورو ين   حتى اللحظة النزول هو سيد الموقف للمعلومية  لا ارى الا النزول حتى اللحظة متى ما رأيت صعود سابلغ به بإذن الله  ولابد اخذ بالحسبان كل شي وارد   والله الموفق

----------


## مصطفى البنان

> والله اعلم الكيبل اليورو المجنون اليورو ين   حتى اللحظة النزول هو سيد الموقف للمعلومية  لا ارى الا النزول حتى اللحظة متى ما رأيت صعود سابلغ به بإذن الله  ولابد اخذ بالحسبان كل شي وارد   والله الموفق

 بارك الله فيك ابو مروان وان شاء الله نظره موفقه

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الف الف مبرووك على الارباح فى ابو المجانين حتى الان  تم اصطياد المجنون بيع من 142.65 باستوب 15 نقطة فقط   سبحان الله  :AA:   جزاك الله خيرا يا حبيبى الغالى   على الصفقة الجميلة دى وباستوبك الرائع    :Eh S(7):  :Good:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## osha_ahmed

اخى العزيز ابو مروان تحديث للوضع الحالى  
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> اخى العزيز ابو مروان تحديث للوضع الحالى  
> جزاك الله خيرا

 والله اعلم  الكيبل يهمنا النقطة 1.5130 من بعدها 1.5105   مالم تكسر بالذات 1.5130 توقع ارتداد وهي الستوب للشراء  اليورو والله اعلم اكتفى بالنزول الحالي احتمال كبير واحتمال يصعد لبناء موجه هابطة   المجنون كما ذكرت سابقا النقطة 141.50 مالم تكسر تكون ستوب للشراء والله اعلم  كل السابق عدم الاستعجال فالنزول حتى اللحظة والله اعلم سيد الموقف فاي ارتداد يكون لبناء موجه هابطة مجرد يتحول من بناء موجه هابطة لصعود سابلغ به بإذن الله  لا للاستعجال المراقبه اولا والحمد لله استفدنا منهم الكثير ولله الحمد والشكر  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> الف الف مبرووك على الارباح فى ابو المجانين حتى الان  تم اصطياد المجنون بيع من 142.65 باستوب 15 نقطة فقط  سبحان الله   جزاك الله خيرا يا حبيبى الغالى   على الصفقة الجميلة دى وباستوبك الرائع

  
مبرووووووووك تستاهل كل خير 
المهم راقب اللو 141.57 ثم 141.50 مجرد يكسر اللو توقع كسر 141.50  
والنزول والله اعلم حتى اللحظة هو سيد الموقف واي صعود هو طبيعي والله اعلم  
والخيار لك  
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

حتى لايفكر احكم اني اقصد اليورو اكتفى بالنزول اقصد الموجه الصغيره فقط  بشكل عام هااااااااااااابط والله اعلم واي صعود له يعتبر فرصه للبيع والله اعلم  وللامانه انا لم اغلق البيع حتى اللحظة طبعا عقد صغير واضارب باخر اغلق وادخل وهكذا  والله الموفق

----------


## صالح بن أحمد

> حتى لايفكر احكم اني اقصد اليورو اكتفى بالنزول اقصد الموجه الصغيره فقط  بشكل عام هااااااااااااابط والله اعلم واي صعود له يعتبر فرصه للبيع والله اعلم  وللامانه انا لم اغلق البيع حتى اللحظة طبعا عقد صغير واضارب باخر اغلق وادخل وهكذا   والله الموفق

  اخي الكريم بومروان يهمني رأيك بارك الله فيك اتوقع والله أعلم بالنسبه للباوند 1.5115 رقم مميز وسعر مميز ايضا للشراء على الاقل ان كان في هبوط فالنقطه المذكوره للتصحيح طبعا اذا وصلها السعر اليوم وقبل خبر الفائده الامريكيه باكثر من ساعتين ستكون قويه 
اما طريقتك للمضاربه ترك عقد والمضاربه بآخر الصراحه طريقه مميزه  ولكن بالنسبه لطريقتي فهي فتح عقد باهداف قصيره عكس اتجاه الصفقه الاساسيه ,,رأيك بومروان بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

ساضع تصوري لليورو في حال لم اتواجد سبحان الله  والله اعلم   ساضع لكم نقطتان لليورو في حال صعد  ولست متاكد من الصعود 100% انما فوق 1.3166 اتوقع ذلك كاجتهاد والله اعلم  انما في حال صعد من احد النقطتان تقريبا احتمال ينزل تزيد ممكن انما لاتنقص اتوقع والله اعلم  النقطة 1.3310 والنقطة 1.3400   المهم في حال صعد راقبوهم ومن احدهم يتم البيع الستوب اختارو مايناسبكم انما ساضع لكم 1.3465 فهو للنزووول والله اعلم   النقطة الاولى يفضل الستوب 1.3375 في حال اخترقت يفضل البيع من النقطة الاخرى  انا لست متاكد من الصعود انما وضعت الاحتمالات في حال صعد ليست دعوة للشراء انا توصيتي بيع من يرغب بالشراء هذه يخصه وانصح بالستوب الصغير   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## solo90515

أخي الجميل اانا معك با الهبوط هو سيد الموقف ولكن ربما يصحح لأعلى كمان شوي
ما ريك يالغالي انا في الحقيقة شاري من 1.3145 وحابب اكمل لسا في شوي ياريت نقاط يالجميل
جزاك الله الخير

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الكريم بومروان يهمني رأيك بارك الله فيك اتوقع والله أعلم بالنسبه للباوند 1.5115 رقم مميز وسعر مميز ايضا للشراء على الاقل ان كان في هبوط فالنقطه المذكوره للتصحيح طبعا اذا وصلها السعر اليوم وقبل خبر الفائده الامريكيه باكثر من ساعتين ستكون قويه 
> اما طريقتك للمضاربه ترك عقد والمضاربه بآخر الصراحه طريقه مميزه ولكن بالنسبه لطريقتي فهي فتح عقد باهداف قصيره عكس اتجاه الصفقه الاساسيه ,,رأيك بومروان بارك الله فيك

 النقطة المهمه للكيبل والله اعلم اتوقع انها 1.5130 
انا مستعجل للصلاة بعد العودة ساضع تصوري له الكامل بإذن الله

----------


## beck777

اخي العزيز ابو مروان عندي شراء من 1.5350 و 1.5280 وحصل معي طارئ فاضطررت لترك الشاشة والأن عدت والسوق بارقام متدنية هل من الممكن ان يرتد ويعود الى ارقامي ام ان الصعود محدود لمكان معين مع الأخذ بعين الأعتبار اخبار اميركا اليوم بخصوص الفائدة لأني بصراحة عم فكر اخلص من العقود قبل الخبر لما له من تأثير كبير على الأسواق وشكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## solo90515

اان

----------


## solo90515

سبحان الله اانا كنت اكتب اسالك عن النقاط وانت كنت منزلها 
جزاك الله الخير يالجميل

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم بما انا اليورو ين اخترق 123.80 فهو للصعود بإذن الله لهدف 124.70 \125  الستوب للشراء 123.10  انا لا انصح الان انما في حال نزل ممكن او وضع ستوب صغير   انا كنت بالبدية بضع التوصيه وهو عند 123 تقريبا يتراوح انما خفت عليكم بالاستعجال  المهم البيع من 124.70 للـ 125 بالمراقبة  الستوب للبيع 125.40  الهدف بإذن الله 122.70 كهدف اول ومن منه نقرر بعد ذلك  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> اخي العزيز ابو مروان عندي شراء من 1.5350 و 1.5280 وحصل معي طارئ فاضطررت لترك الشاشة والأن عدت والسوق بارقام متدنية هل من الممكن ان يرتد ويعود الى ارقامي ام ان الصعود محدود لمكان معين مع الأخذ بعين الأعتبار اخبار اميركا اليوم بخصوص الفائدة لأني بصراحة عم فكر اخلص من العقود قبل الخبر لما له من تأثير كبير على الأسواق وشكرا جزيلا لك

 لاتستعجل اخي احتمال وارد يصعد لنقاطك والله اعلم 
انما اخذ الحيطه والحذر بيقولو فيه خبر لا اعرف كم الوقت عنده كن متسلح بستوب  
في حال الخبر صعد به فاهلا وسهلا في حال الخبر عكس ذلك تسلح بستوب قريب من سعر الذي يكن به  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم  لو صعد بيع من 9270 للـ 9320   الستوب 9340   الهدف بإذن الله 9100   من الهدف نقرر عليه بإذن الله  اخواني لا احد يقول ضرب الستوب اوغيره  انا بتوقع صعود لنقطة ما فيجب البيع بالمراقبة ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب حتى نكون بالمئمن بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## صاحب هدف

والله يا استاذي وجودك معانا يريحنا نفسيا الله يمد بعمرك ويرزقك الجنة  انت وكل احبابك  
الكيبل مبارحى اهلك عدد كبير من الحسابات كما سمعت ويقولون ان الهبوط الذي حدث سببه سياسي فهناك بعض المشاكل في بريطانيا لذلك ربما لن يحترم التحليل الفني  
ولكن لا تحرمنا من تحليلك له  
اخوك الصغير

----------


## BRUFEN

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيفك أخوي أبو مروان إن شاء الله بخير  
لو تكرمت هل اليورو دولار راح يطلع أكثر من كذا
لأني الآن خسارن 44 نقطة والمشكلة عقد واحد 
ومقدر أدخل بعقد ثاني تعزيز 
وش رايك أبو مروان في وضعه

----------


## Abou Mohanad

المجنون ؟؟؟ ايه التوصيه الان ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

أسف اخواني لعدم المتابعه  نائم سامحوناااااااا

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم بما انا اليورو ين اخترق 123.80 فهو للصعود بإذن الله لهدف 124.70 \125  الستوب للشراء 123.10  انا لا انصح الان انما في حال نزل ممكن او وضع ستوب صغير   انا كنت بالبدية بضع التوصيه وهو عند 123 تقريبا يتراوح انما خفت عليكم بالاستعجال  المهم البيع من 124.70 للـ 125 بالمراقبة  الستوب للبيع 125.40  الهدف بإذن الله 122.70 كهدف اول ومن منه نقرر بعد ذلك   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووووووك لمن دخل به  الحمد لله فوق 200 نقطة شراء وبيع حتى اللحظة ولله الحمد والشكر  الان مراقبة النقطة 124 تقريبا اخاف يرتد منها انما لا للاستعجال يجب المراقبة  ليواصل نزول لابد والله اعلم لابد النزول تحت 124 والمواصلة بعدها   والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   مبروووووووووك لمن دخل به  الحمد لله فوق 200 نقطة شراء وبيع حتى اللحظة ولله الحمد والشكر  الان مراقبة النقطة 124 تقريبا اخاف يرتد منها انما لا للاستعجال يجب المراقبة  ليواصل نزول لابد والله اعلم لابد النزول تحت 124 والمواصلة بعدها    والله الموفق

 الف الف الف مبرووك وتم التقاط اليورو ين بيع من 124.80  :Eh S(7):  :Good:  :Eh S(7):   مبروووووووووووووووك النقاط الجميلة دى يا غاااااالى  :18:   وتم اغلاق عقد المجنون على ربح بسيط وذلك لاعتقادى انه سيصعد  :Teeth Smile:   وبالفعل فعل ذلك لان اليورو ين كنت شايفه طالع  :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون ؟؟؟ ايه التوصيه الان ؟؟

 اخي ابومهند  انا ذكرت النقطة 142.80 والنقطة 141.50 وذكرت هم استوب البيع والشراء  هو ترنح مابينهم والكثير استفاد منه نزول وصعود الحمد لله  وذكرت في حال اخترق 142.80 ليواصل صعوده لابد من اختراق 143.52 في حال لم تخترق تكون ستوب للبيع هو صعد للـ 143.47 وارتد منها للسعر الحالي  المفروض الرجوع للصفحات الخلفية والاطلاع عما ذكر عنه  والكلام للجميع حتى تتم الاستفادة الكامله منه   المجنون بمنطقة يترنح له مايقارب يوم كامل فاما نزول او صعود صعب الحكم 100% عليه الان  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> كيفك أخوي أبو مروان إن شاء الله بخير  
> لو تكرمت هل اليورو دولار راح يطلع أكثر من كذا
> لأني الآن خسارن 44 نقطة والمشكلة عقد واحد 
> ومقدر أدخل بعقد ثاني تعزيز 
> وش رايك أبو مروان في وضعه

 والله ياخي ذكرت اكثر من مرة مناطق اليع والستوب وعندما رأيت له ارتداد محتمل ذكرت ولو رجعت للصفحة السابقة لوجدت توصية عليه البيع من اين في حال صعد
فانت لاحق السعر الله يهديك اما الدخول من البداية او تركه والفرص كثيرة ولله الحمد 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الف الف الف مبرووك وتم التقاط اليورو ين بيع من 124.80   مبروووووووووووووووك النقاط الجميلة دى يا غاااااالى   وتم اغلاق عقد المجنون على ربح بسيط وذلك لاعتقادى انه سيصعد    وبالفعل فعل ذلك لان اليورو ين كنت شايفه طالع

 مبرووووووووك اخي تستاهل الف خير  ها والحمد لله محقق لك حتى اللحظة 100 نقطة بالبيع  والحمد لله النقطة التي خائف منها الـ 124 كسرها ونزل ولله الحمد  بإذن الله لهدفه

----------


## محمد ابوالعز

> والله اعلم بما انا اليورو ين اخترق 123.80 فهو للصعود بإذن الله لهدف 124.70 \125  الستوب للشراء 123.10  انا لا انصح الان انما في حال نزل ممكن او وضع ستوب صغير   انا كنت بالبدية بضع التوصيه وهو عند 123 تقريبا يتراوح انما خفت عليكم بالاستعجال  المهم البيع من 124.70 للـ 125 بالمراقبة  الستوب للبيع 125.40  الهدف بإذن الله 122.70 كهدف اول ومن منه نقرر بعد ذلك  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 بسم الله ما شاء الله
90 نقطه الى الان.. هل نكمل الى الهدف ام نغلق
ام نضع الاستوب على نقطة الدخول جزاك الله عن الجميع خيرا استاذنا الجميل

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> مبرووووووووك اخي تستاهل الف خير  ها والحمد لله محقق لك حتى اللحظة 100 نقطة بالبيع  والحمد لله النقطة التي خائف منها الـ 124 كسرها ونزل ولله الحمد  بإذن الله لهدفه

 اللهم لك الحمد والشكر يااارب جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو الابطال  :Eh S(7):   100 نقطة بالتمام والكمال وكسر النقطة المهمة 124  :18:   يالا روح يا يورو ين لهدفك ل 118 طوالى   :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله ما شاء الله 90 نقطه الى الان.. هل نكمل الى الهدف ام نغلق ام نضع الاستوب على نقطة الدخول جزاك الله عن الجميع خيرا استاذنا الجميل

 بإذن الله لهدفه  
حتى اللحظة متوقع النزول بإذن الله ولاخوف منه والله اعلم 
ضع الستوب نقطة دخولك + 20 نقطة او 10 بحجز جزء من الربح 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اللهم لك الحمد والشكر يااارب جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو الابطال   100 نقطة بالتمام والكمال وكسر النقطة المهمة 124    يالا روح يا يورو ين لهدفك ل 118 طوالى

   بإذن الله لو وصل لهدفه ثم كسر اللو اليوم هاتشوف 118 بإذن الله طبعا قبلها اهداف  اول اهدفه بعد كسر اللو بإذن الله 121\120  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المتوقع والله اعلم لليورو النزول   اليورو دولار والله اعلم بيواصل نزول لهدف بإذن الله 1.3080 تقريبا واحتمال بينزل بعدها للـ 1.3050  المهم لديه دعم نفسي فقط 1.3000 لاغير   فاما يرتد منها او قبلها او يواصل نزوله   طبعا اذا نزل اليورو الكيبل اكيد بيلحقه بالنزول والله اعلم  الكيبل لم يتاكد النزول انما تكه بسيطة بنقول بإذن الله نازل موجته قريبه من التاكيد والله اعلم انما بما ان اليورو نازل متوقع له نزول وتاكيد موجته والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم تحت 1.5230    سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.5095 تقريبا  كسر 1.5073 ومتوقع الكسر بسهوله والله اعلم المجال مفتوح له للـــ 1.4910 كسرها للهاوية بإذن الله  مالم تكسر 1.4910 تكون ستوب للشراء والله اعلم  انا بتكلم بالنقاط لليوم عندما تتغير النقاط سابلغ عنها انا تهمني النقطة 1.4910 هي المقصود بها لليوم   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم نراكم بالمساء بإذن الله 
لاخوف حتى اللحظة بإذن الله للنزول 
والله الموفق

----------


## صاحب هدف

استاذي بالنسبة للكيبل ماذا تعني النقطة 5230 
الترند المكسور ولا ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
مساء الخير جميعا 
يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## aljoufi

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته واللي عندك هاته

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  لاتغير بالتوصيات كما هم على وضعهم والله اعلم  الكيبل تحت 1.5230 للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع ومن يرغب يضع 1.5217 والخيار لكم  وكما ذكرت اهدافه بإذن الله هدف اول 1.5095 امامه نقاط يجب كسرها لمواصلة النزول 1.5051 ومتوقع كسرها والله اعلم و 1.4980 كسرها للهاوية مالم تكسر 1.4980 ستوب للشراء بعد مراقبه  اليورو تحت الهاي 1.3265  لاهدفه بإذن الله يهمنا النقطة 1.3011 بكسرها للهاوية بإذن الله مالم تكسر ستوب للشراء والله اعلم  اليورو ين تحت 124.70 او الهاي لاهدافه بإذن الله كسر 120.63 للهاويه بإذن الله مالم تكسر ستوب للشراء  المجنون تحت الهاي 143.47 متوقع النزول كسر 142.26 مفتاح النزول بإذن الله وسنتبعه سوياً بإذن الله  واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## صاحب هدف

ألف شكر يا أبو مروان  
إذا ا ننسى 4910 للكيبل ونعتمد  4980 طيب في حال الشراء إلى أين الصعود

----------


## aljameel

> ألف شكر يا أبو مروان   إذا ا ننسى 4910 للكيبل ونعتمد 4980 طيب في حال الشراء إلى أين الصعود

 نعم اخي البديل 4980 
لاتستعجل ساضع توصية للبيع من نقاط متوقعه بإذن الله  في حال صعد

----------


## ahmedfeki

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  لاتغير بالتوصيات كما هم على وضعهم والله اعلم  الكيبل تحت 1.5230 للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع ومن يرغب يضع 1.5217 والخيار لكم  وكما ذكرت اهدافه بإذن الله هدف اول 1.5095 امامه نقاط يجب كسرها لمواصلة النزول 1.5051 ومتوقع كسرها والله اعلم و 1.4980 كسرها للهاوية مالم تكسر 1.4980 ستوب للشراء بعد مراقبه  اليورو تحت الهاي 1.3265  لاهدفه بإذن الله يهمنا النقطة 1.3011 بكسرها للهاوية بإذن الله مالم تكسر ستوب للشراء والله اعلم  اليورو ين تحت 124.70 او الهاي لاهدافه بإذن الله كسر 120.63 للهاويه بإذن الله مالم تكسر ستوب للشراء  المجنون تحت الهاي 143.47 متوقع النزول كسر 142.26 مفتاح النزول بإذن الله وسنتبعه سوياً بإذن الله  واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 *مساء  الخير يا أستاذنا  
أرجو منك النصيحة في  الصفقات الأتية: 
لقد دخلت بيع النيوزيلندي دولار  عند نقطة 0.7186
وبيع اليورو من 1.3189 
مع رأيك ؟
جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  هذه توصية بديله للكيبل في حال لاقدر الله مانزل  انا لا ارى حتى اللحظة الا النزول والله اعلم انما يجب ان اضعكم بجميع الحلول حتى نستفيد منه ان كان نزول او صعود  لايعني وضعي للتوصية الحالية الغاء الاولى لا انما اضعكم بالصورة حتى تتم الاستفادة الكامله والله اعلم  ليواصل نزول الان والله اعلم يجب كسر 1.5145  مالم تكسر اتوقع يصعد لا خذ مراكز بيع من نقاط اخرى والله اعلم  انا توصياتي الاولى والحالية بيع فقط الشراء يخصكم  البيع من 1.5315 للــ 1.5350  الستوب 1.5380  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5145  كسر اللو لكل حادث حديث  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## bilalo25

*بارك الله فيك يا بو مروان ,,, جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ورزقك الله الصحة وخير الدنيا والآخرة انه سميع مجيب*

----------


## aljameel

> *مساء الخير يا أستاذنا*   *أرجو منك النصيحة في الصفقات الأتية:*  *لقد دخلت بيع النيوزيلندي دولار عند نقطة 0.7186* *وبيع اليورو من 1.3189*  *مع رأيك ؟*  *جزاك الله خيرا*

 بالنسبة للنيوزلندي لنطمئن عليه لابد من النزول تحت 7160 غير ذلك لا انصح به الا بوضع ستوب 7229 
اليورو كما ذكرت بالتوصية التزم بالستوب ولو صعد مصيره النزول والله اعلم 
وللمعلومية انا بائع مثل سعرك بالتمام وبدون ستوب تاركه  انما بعقد صغير لو صعد ساعزز  
ولكن انت انصحك بوضع ستوب وليكن 1.3235 افضل لك 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> *بارك الله فيك يا بو مروان ,,, جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ورزقك الله الصحة وخير الدنيا والآخرة انه سميع مجيب*

 جزاك الله خير 
فتحت نفسي للتحليل بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> ساضع تصوري لليورو في حال لم اتواجد سبحان الله  والله اعلم   ساضع لكم نقطتان لليورو في حال صعد ولست متاكد من الصعود 100% انما فوق 1.3166 اتوقع ذلك كاجتهاد والله اعلم  انما في حال صعد من احد النقطتان تقريبا احتمال ينزل تزيد ممكن انما لاتنقص اتوقع والله اعلم  النقطة 1.3310 والنقطة 1.3400   المهم في حال صعد راقبوهم ومن احدهم يتم البيع الستوب اختارو مايناسبكم انما ساضع لكم 1.3465 فهو للنزووول والله اعلم   النقطة الاولى يفضل الستوب 1.3375 في حال اخترقت يفضل البيع من النقطة الاخرى  انا لست متاكد من الصعود انما وضعت الاحتمالات في حال صعد ليست دعوة للشراء انا توصيتي بيع من يرغب بالشراء هذه يخصه وانصح بالستوب الصغير    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   وهذه التوصية بديلة لليورو وضعتها من قبل لازالت قائمة  انما حتى اللحظة النزول هو سيد الموقف كما بالتوصية الاولى   الان فوق 1.3214 اخذ الحذر ولا يلغي التوصية تحتها ثم كسر 1.3163 بإذن الله مواصل نزول لاهدافه  والله الموفق

----------


## ahmedfeki

> بالنسبة للنيوزلندي لنطمئن عليه لابد من النزول تحت 7160 غير ذلك لا انصح به الا بوضع ستوب 7229 
> اليورو كما ذكرت بالتوصية التزم بالستوب ولو صعد مصيره النزول والله اعلم 
> وللمعلومية انا بائع مثل سعرك بالتمام وبدون ستوب تاركه  انما بعقد صغير لو صعد ساعزز  
> ولكن انت انصحك بوضع ستوب وليكن 1.3235 افضل لك 
> والله الموفق

 شكرا يا استاذنا وجزاك الله خيرا 
وربنا يشفيك و يعافيك
إن شاء الله يا رب تتعوض علينا خسارة هاليومين (أنا وكل من تأثر بهذه الأزمة إن شاء الله تكون موقتة)  
ولكن سؤال يا والدي 
هل النيوزيلندي و اليورو  يتحركون في نفس ألإتجاه 
أم في إتجاه معاكس ؟؟ 
شكرا

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم  لو صعد بيع من 9270 للـ 9320   الستوب 9340   الهدف بإذن الله 9100   من الهدف نقرر عليه بإذن الله  اخواني لا احد يقول ضرب الستوب اوغيره  انا بتوقع صعود لنقطة ما فيجب البيع بالمراقبة ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب حتى نكون بالمئمن بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   هذه التوصية وضعتها من قبل ظهر الاربعاء هو صعد للـ 9267  ولكن يفضل من مناطق البيع كما بالتوصية  راقبوه والله يكتب لها التوفيق بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا يا استاذنا وجزاك الله خيرا 
> وربنا يشفيك و يعافيك
> إن شاء الله يا رب تتعوض علينا خسارة هاليومين (أنا وكل من تأثر بهذه الأزمة إن شاء الله تكون موقتة) 
> ولكن سؤال يا والدي 
> هل النيوزيلندي و اليورو يتحركون في نفس ألإتجاه 
> أم في إتجاه معاكس ؟؟ 
> شكرا

 جزاك الله خير 
هم بنفس الاتجاه بالغالب انما النيوزلندي بعض المرات يشطح لحاله كما حصل اليوم  وهذا خوفي منه

----------


## ahmedfeki

> جزاك الله خير 
> هم بنفس الاتجاه بالغالب انما النيوزلندي بعض المرات يشطح لحاله كما حصل اليوم  وهذا خوفي منه

  :Teeth Smile:  :Teeth Smile:  :Teeth Smile: 
ههههههههههه
الحقيقة يا استاذنا 
السوق كامل يشطح هل يومين  :18: 
يا بخت الطبال  الشاتر   :Drive1:

----------


## أروى4

انا بايعة يورو من 1.3147
و كيبل من 1.5181
و يورو ين من 123.79 
فما رايك يابو مروان؟

----------


## aljameel

> ههههههههههه
> الحقيقة يا استاذنا 
> السوق كامل يشطح هل يومين 
> يا بخت الطبال الشاتر

 اخي السوق ولا احسن من كذا لا اعرف الكثير خائف كثير بيقول السوق هذه الايام بيخوف وو غيره هذا غير صحيح من يعكس معه السوق بيقول هذا الكلام السوق افضل من كذا مافيه خذ حقك منه صاعد ولا نازل اخي من متى وانا اقول اليورو هدفه بإذن الله 1.3100\1.2800 من شهرين وثلاث اشهر وانا اذكر نفس الاهداف لم اغيرها بتاتا وصل اليوم للهدف الاول الحمد لله وانا اقصد بذلك كاتجاه للعمله حتى نستفيد منها  متى يصل اهدافه الله اعلم فانتم تفكرو بالهدف ومستعجلين وللمعلومية افضل ان لايصل هدفه بالسرعه حتى نستفيد منه صعود ونزول مايهمنا هو كم نربح باليوم من النقاط فقط جعله لايصل الابعد سنه يهمنا حركته اليوميه ليس من السهولة استخراج هدف رئيسي نحن مانصدق نحصل عليه ونلعب بحركة الجوز اليومية حتى يصل هدفه  بالنهاية السوق هو السوق وواضح للجميع انما من عكس معه بيقول غير ذلك والله اعلم انا لا اقصدك انما دارج بالمنتدى التحذير والاسطونه نفسها السوق وما ادراك ما السوق   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> انا بايعة يورو من 1.3147
> و كيبل من 1.5181
> و يورو ين من 123.79 
> فما رايك يابو مروان؟

 انا ابي اسأل سؤال ليش انتي دائما متاخره واقصد هنا اليورو ين 
اليوم وضعت توصية شراء وبيع اقل واحد دخل بها اخذ منه لاتقل عن 200 ومنهم 300 نقطة 
وينك انتي من ذلك

----------


## aljameel

اخواني واخواتي نصيحة لا احد يلحق سعر مهما يكن 
التوصيات والفرص كثيرة بضعها باليوم ولو خوفي عليكم من الالتباس بها لوضعت لكم على جميع العملات  
الفرصة كثيرة لا للاحاق بالسعر مهما يكن خلوه شعارنا

----------


## أروى4

> انا ابي اسأل سؤال ليش انتي دائما متاخره واقصد هنا اليورو ين 
> اليوم وضعت توصية شراء وبيع اقل واحد دخل بها اخذ منه لاتقل عن 200 ومنهم 300 نقطة 
> وينك انتي من ذلك

  :Sad Smile:  :72 72:  :Sad: 
كنت متوقعة ردك بس والله دخلت المنتدى متأخرة مشغولة بامتحانات الماجستير
حلمك على الى ان اتعلم 
بس الباقى ما رايك فيهم

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> بالنسبة للنيوزلندي لنطمئن عليه لابد من النزول تحت 7160 غير ذلك لا انصح به الا بوضع ستوب 7229 
> اليورو كما ذكرت بالتوصية التزم بالستوب ولو صعد مصيره النزول والله اعلم 
> وللمعلومية انا بائع مثل سعرك بالتمام وبدون ستوب تاركه انما بعقد صغير لو صعد ساعزز  
> ولكن انت انصحك بوضع ستوب وليكن 1.3235 افضل لك 
> والله الموفق

  اخى ابو مروان
انا كمان بايع من 3185 اليورو دولار طبعا و بغقد صغير جدا يعنى حسابى يتحمل اكثر من 10000 نقطة و بدون استوب لوز هذه المرة على غير العادة 
السؤال اين نقط التعزيز اذا صعد السعر هل هى عند 3265 ام قبل هذا المستواى و السؤال الثانى اين اضع الهدف  هل 50  نقطة هدف معقول ام يجب ان اطمع قليلا ولا كده اصلا كثير
ملحوظه اتمنى ان انهى الصفقة قبل نهاية الاسبوع علشان كده باسأل عن الهدف

----------


## aljameel

> كنت متوقعة ردك بس والله دخلت المنتدى متأخرة مشغولة بامتحانات الماجستير
> حلمك على الى ان اتعلم 
> بس الباقى ما رايك فيهم

 الباقي ممتاز بإذن الله نازلين المهم الاللتزام بالستوب 
ومبروووك مقدما على الماجستير والله يوفقك إن شاء الله 
انا كنت اقصد الدخول المتاخر باليورو ين كان من الافضل عدم الدخول الفرص كثيرة

----------


## aljameel

> اخى ابو مروان
> انا كمان بايع من 3185 اليورو دولار طبعا و بغقد صغير جدا يعنى حسابى يتحمل اكثر من 10000 نقطة و بدون استوب لوز هذه المرة على غير العادة 
> السؤال اين نقط التعزيز اذا صعد السعر هل هى عند 3265 ام قبل هذا المستواى و السؤال الثانى اين اضع الهدف هل 50 نقطة هدف معقول ام يجب ان اطمع قليلا ولا كده اصلا كثير
> ملحوظه اتمنى ان انهى الصفقة قبل نهاية الاسبوع علشان كده باسأل عن الهدف

 لا تعزز من قريب كما ذكرت بالتوصية البديله في حال صعد 
بإذن الله اهدافه تصل به للـ 1.3080\50 كسر 1.3011 متوقع مزيد من النزول مالم تكسر سنعمل بها ستوب للشراء 
والله الموفق

----------


## أروى4

> الباقي ممتاز بإذن الله نازلين المهم الاللتزام بالستوب 
> ومبروووك مقدما على الماجستير والله يوفقك إن شاء الله 
> انا كنت اقصد الدخول المتاخر باليورو ين كان من الافضل عدم الدخول الفرص كثيرة

 
مشكور يابو مروان على مباركتك دعواتك بس
واعدك بالالتزام بنصائحك 
بناءا على نقاظ دخولى ما هى الاستوبات اللى تنصح بها

----------


## aljameel

> مشكور يابو مروان على مباركتك دعواتك بس
> واعدك بالالتزام بنصائحك 
> بناءا على نقاظ دخولى ما هى الاستوبات اللى تنصح بها

 اليورو 235 الكيبل 230 
اليورو ين بعيد الستوب انما 124.40 ممتازه والله يعينك لو ضرب الستوب 
لو نزل تحت 124 على الاقل بـ30 او 40 نقطة قدمي الستوب 124.05

----------


## aljameel

دبل توب على الديلي للكيبل والله اعلم  هدفه الاول 1.5230 والحمد لله وصل له  هدفه الثاني بإذن الله 1.4830 تقريبا  بما انه اغلق تحت الهدف الاول نتوقع الهدف الثاني   المهم تحت 1.5235\40 متوقع الذهاب للهدف الثاني بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  دبل توب اليورو ين على الديلي والله اعلم  مالم تخترق 127.39 فهو لهدف الدبل توب بإذن الله  يهمنا الان كسر 123.70 ثم 123.40 بإذن الله نازل   هدف الدبل توب بإذن الله 117.30  من يتحمل الستوب 127.39 بعقد صغير يصبر عليه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  لاتغير بالتوصيات كما هم على وضعهم والله اعلم  الكيبل تحت 1.5230 للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع ومن يرغب يضع 1.5217 والخيار لكم  وكما ذكرت اهدافه بإذن الله هدف اول 1.5095 امامه نقاط يجب كسرها لمواصلة النزول 1.5051 ومتوقع كسرها والله اعلم و 1.4980 كسرها للهاوية مالم تكسر 1.4980 ستوب للشراء بعد مراقبه  اليورو تحت الهاي 1.3265 لاهدفه بإذن الله يهمنا النقطة 1.3011 بكسرها للهاوية بإذن الله مالم تكسر ستوب للشراء والله اعلم  اليورو ين تحت 124.70 او الهاي لاهدافه بإذن الله كسر 120.63 للهاويه بإذن الله مالم تكسر ستوب للشراء  المجنون تحت الهاي 143.47 متوقع النزول كسر 142.26 مفتاح النزول بإذن الله وسنتبعه سوياً بإذن الله  واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   بالنسبة للمجنون كسر 142.26 ثم اللو هدفه بإذن الله 140.65 تقريبا  كسر 140.49 للهاوية بإذن الله المهم تحتها المجال مفتوح له بالنزول   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الحيم  النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 7154  خوارزمية الكشف عن الرأس والكتف بتقنية التحليل المويجي والله اعلم  الهدف بإذن الله 8500 او القناعه   الستوب 7117  الستوب هو المفروض اغلاق 4 ساعات تحت 7117 يبطل النموذج والخيار لكم اما اتخاذ كنقطة او اغلاق 4 ساعات   مجرد يصعد فوق 7230 تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  المهم مراقبته وعدم الاستعجال السعر قريب من الستوب   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel



----------


## أروى4

ضربت عندى استوبات اليورو و اليورو ين بما تنصحنى
بس كنت عملت هيدج على اليورو ين قبل اغلاقه

----------


## aljameel

> ضربت عندى استوبات اليورو و اليورو ين بما تنصحنى
> بس كنت عملت هيدج على اليورو ين قبل اغلاقه

 لحضات اتاكد منه  
هو تحت 124.90 الهاي ليوم امس للنزول والله اعلم 
العقد صغير ولاكبير

----------


## aljameel

أرووووووووى شوفي لشفتي المجنون كسر 142 فكي الهدك لليورو ين 
 والله اعلم مجرد يكسر 142 المجنون سيسحب اليورو ين معه

----------


## alhriri2001

السلام عليكم  
صباح الخير عليك يا ابو مروان  ويارب ايامك كلها جميله  
اسمحلى اكون معاكم انا متابع معاك من يومين وبجد مش عارف اشكرك ازاى  ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
ويقدرنا على التعلم منك ورد الجميل ليك يا غالى  
تحياتى

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  
> صباح الخير عليك يا ابو مروان ويارب ايامك كلها جميله  
> اسمحلى اكون معاكم انا متابع معاك من يومين وبجد مش عارف اشكرك ازاى ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
> ويقدرنا على التعلم منك ورد الجميل ليك يا غالى  
> تحياتى

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي بين اخوتك 
لاشكر على واجب

----------


## alhriri2001

مشكور على اهتمامك ربنا يكرم اصلك

----------


## medo555

استاذ ابو مروان صباح الخير المجنون طاير واليورو ين محلك سر

----------


## medo555

طاااااااااار  :18:  :18:  :18:

----------


## aljameel

> استاذ ابو مروان صباح الخير المجنون طاير واليورو ين محلك سر

 المجنون تحت 142.88 بإذن الله للنزول 
لو صعد فوقها اخذ الحذر من البيع مؤقتا والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  بالاول أسف لعدم المتابعه لانشغالي ارجو معذرتي  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 142.25  اجدها فرصة فرغبت بوضعها لكم والخيار لكم بختيار البيع او الشراء بعد المراقبه  هو بمنطقة تصحيح اما يرتد منها صعود او يواصل نزول والله اعلم  ارتداد وباختراق الهاي السابق هدفه بإذن الله 148 قابل للزيادة  مواصلة نزول هدفه الاول بإذن الله 129 وله اهداف اخرى بإذن الله   فالخيارلكم بمراقبته والدخول به  الان بالوضع الحالي تحت 142.80 متوقع نزول له فوق 141.50 متوقع صعود له والله اعلم  الرجاء مراقبته بالاول قبل اتخاذ قرار البيع او الشراء   عن نفسي اتخذت العمل التالي بعد التوكل على الله   عامل بيع والستوب 142.80 وشراء والستوب 141.50   والهدف بإذن الله مفتوح كما ذكرت بالاول   والله يتكب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  وهذا شارت يبين الوجه هو حتى اللحظه بموجه صاعده وتصحيحها عند 141.50 المفلروض ومنها يرتد ولكن احتمال يواصل نزوله والله اعلم

   للمشاااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم  لو صعد بيع من 9270 للـ 9320   الستوب 9340   الهدف بإذن الله 9100   من الهدف نقرر عليه بإذن الله  اخواني لا احد يقول ضرب الستوب اوغيره  انا بتوقع صعود لنقطة ما فيجب البيع بالمراقبة ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب حتى نكون بالمئمن بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   للمشاااااااهدة والله الموفق  السعر الحالي 9260  راقبوه الان هو قريب من السعر المتوقع المهم لا للاستعجال يفضل باصغر ستوب ممكن

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  هذه توصية بديله للكيبل في حال لاقدر الله مانزل  انا لا ارى حتى اللحظة الا النزول والله اعلم انما يجب ان اضعكم بجميع الحلول حتى نستفيد منه ان كان نزول او صعود  لايعني وضعي للتوصية الحالية الغاء الاولى لا انما اضعكم بالصورة حتى تتم الاستفادة الكامله والله اعلم  ليواصل نزول الان والله اعلم يجب كسر 1.5145  مالم تكسر اتوقع يصعد لا خذ مراكز بيع من نقاط اخرى والله اعلم  انا توصياتي الاولى والحالية بيع فقط الشراء يخصكم  البيع من 1.5315 للــ 1.5350  الستوب 1.5380  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5145  كسر اللو لكل حادث حديث   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 للمشااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  لاتغير بالتوصيات كما هم على وضعهم والله اعلم  الكيبل تحت 1.5230 للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع ومن يرغب يضع 1.5217 والخيار لكم  وكما ذكرت اهدافه بإذن الله هدف اول 1.5095 امامه نقاط يجب كسرها لمواصلة النزول 1.5051 ومتوقع كسرها والله اعلم و 1.4980 كسرها للهاوية مالم تكسر 1.4980 ستوب للشراء بعد مراقبه  اليورو تحت الهاي 1.3265 لاهدفه بإذن الله يهمنا النقطة 1.3011 بكسرها للهاوية بإذن الله مالم تكسر ستوب للشراء والله اعلم  اليورو ين تحت 124.70 او الهاي لاهدافه بإذن الله كسر 120.63 للهاويه بإذن الله مالم تكسر ستوب للشراء  المجنون تحت الهاي 143.47 متوقع النزول كسر 142.26 مفتاح النزول بإذن الله وسنتبعه سوياً بإذن الله  واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> دبل توب على الديلي للكيبل والله اعلم  هدفه الاول 1.5230 والحمد لله وصل له  هدفه الثاني بإذن الله 1.4830 تقريبا  بما انه اغلق تحت الهدف الاول نتوقع الهدف الثاني   المهم تحت 1.5235\40 متوقع الذهاب للهدف الثاني بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  دبل توب اليورو ين على الديلي والله اعلم  مالم تخترق 127.39 فهو لهدف الدبل توب بإذن الله  يهمنا الان كسر 123.70 ثم 123.40 بإذن الله نازل   هدف الدبل توب بإذن الله 117.30  من يتحمل الستوب 127.39 بعقد صغير يصبر عليه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الحيم  النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 7154  خوارزمية الكشف عن الرأس والكتف بتقنية التحليل المويجي والله اعلم  الهدف بإذن الله 8500 او القناعه   الستوب 7117  الستوب هو المفروض اغلاق 4 ساعات تحت 7117 يبطل النموذج والخيار لكم اما اتخاذ كنقطة او اغلاق 4 ساعات   مجرد يصعد فوق 7230 تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  المهم مراقبته وعدم الاستعجال السعر قريب من الستوب   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> 

    للمشااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## beshay

صباح الفل 
 للاخ الحبيب
اعز الرجال 
اخلص الرجال
 ملك الشهامه العربيه
 ابو مروان 
 الجمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
المتداول الذهبى

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3189  راقبوووو اليورو مالم يكسر 1.3162 للشراء بعد مراقبه ولا للاستعجال   الستوب 1.3162 او 1.3150  الهدف بإذن الله 1.3310 للـ 1.3360  بيع من 1.3310 للـ 1.3360  الستوب 1.3395  الهدف بإذن الله 1.3150  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  لا للاستعجال

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الفل 
> للاخ الحبيب
> اعز الرجال 
> اخلص الرجال
> ملك الشهامه العربيه
> ابو مروان 
> الجمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
> المتداول الذهبى

 هلا بيشوو صباح النور  
شكرا لك على الكلام الطيب هذا من طيب اصلك بارك الله فيك

----------


## elkashab

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3189  راقبوووو اليورو مالم يكسر 1.3162 للشراء بعد مراقبه ولا للاستعجال   الستوب 1.3162 او 1.3150  الهدف بإذن الله 1.3310 للـ 1.3360  بيع من 1.3310 للـ 1.3360  الستوب 1.3395  الهدف بإذن الله 1.3150  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  لا للاستعجال

 ليورو دولار مش كسر 
خل ينفع ادخل شراء من دلوقتى

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5170  راقبووووه  مالم يكسر 1.5120 للشراء بعد مراقبه ولا للاستعجال  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5290 للـ 1.5350  الستوب للشراء 1.5120 او اللو الحالي الخيار لكم  من الهدف بيع من 1.5290 للـ 1.5350  الستوب 1.5380  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5120  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا    المهم لا للاستعجال رجاء

----------


## aljameel

أسف على الغلط كتبت بتوصية اليورو السعر الحالي 1.3189 والصح 1.3199

----------


## farid7adid

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5170  راقبووووه  مالم يكسر 1.5120 للشراء بعد مراقبه ولا للاستعجال  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5290 للـ 1.5350  الستوب للشراء 1.5120 او اللو الحالي الخيار لكم  من الهدف بيع من 1.5290 للـ 1.5350  الستوب 1.5380  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5120  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا    المهم لا للاستعجال رجاء

 
اعتقد ان اليومين الذين مضوا لم يحدث تصحيحات و اعتقد انها ستحدث اليوم باذن الله

----------


## aljameel

لابد اليورو يصعد اما لبناء موجه هابطة او صعود لاهداف بجميع الحالات لابد من الصعود والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

لازالت توصية الامس لليورو ين البيع قائمة حتى اللحظة  اي صعود له فرصة لمن لم يدخل المهم من اقرب نقطة للستوب 125.40 والله اعلم  والهدف كما هو بإذن الله 122.70  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الحيم  النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 7154  خوارزمية الكشف عن الرأس والكتف بتقنية التحليل المويجي والله اعلم  الهدف بإذن الله 8500 او القناعه   الستوب 7117  الستوب هو المفروض اغلاق 4 ساعات تحت 7117 يبطل النموذج والخيار لكم اما اتخاذ كنقطة او اغلاق 4 ساعات   مجرد يصعد فوق 7230 تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  المهم مراقبته وعدم الاستعجال السعر قريب من الستوب    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الحمد لله مايقارب 70 نقطة حتى اللحظة ومزيد من الصعود بإذن الله مبروك لمن دخل به الان مجرد يخترق 7230 هدفه القادم 7270 بإذن الله اختراق 7280 سيدفعه للصعود وزيادة الهدف بإذن الله والمجالمفتوح له 7344 اختراقها المجال مفتوح له بإذن الله بالصعود مالم تخترق 7344 متوقع له نزول تصحيحي وممكن الاستفادة منها بالبيع وهي الستوب والهدف القناعه حتى يتاكد له هدف بإذن الله  مجرد يخترق 7230 رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> 

   للمشاهدة والله الموفق  هاهو يقترب من منطقة الشراء للمراقبة  المهم في حال نزل تحت 780 يفضل الشراء من اقرب نقطة للـ 740 وهي الستوب  مالم ينزل تحت 780 الستوب كما هو  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5170  راقبووووه مالم يكسر 1.5120 للشراء بعد مراقبه ولا للاستعجال  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5290 للـ 1.5350  الستوب للشراء 1.5120 او اللو الحالي الخيار لكم  من الهدف بيع من 1.5290 للـ 1.5350  الستوب 1.5380  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5120  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   المهم لا للاستعجال رجاء

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبروووك لمن دخل به الحمد لله مايقارب 80\70 نقطة وللخير بقية بإذن الله  المهم لاتغلقو الشراء الا بعد تاكد 100% وساتابع معكم بإذن الله  مجرد الاغلاق مراقبة وبيع كما بالتوصية والله الموفق  لا للاستعجال نحن معه صاعد او نازل   المهم وضع الستوب على نقطة الدخول   موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

انا لم اكتب للمجنون اليوم بالصعود لانه والله اعلم حتى اللحظة النزول سيد الموقف لم يتاكد له صعود والا مافلت مني ولا ارغب اغامر بكم  والحمد لله وضعت لكم توصيات تغني عنه بالوقت الحالي وتوفقنا بها بفضل الله  ولكن سنراقبه في حال صعد عند 144.05 او 144.65  والاهم والله اعلم 144.65 مالم تخترق سنبيع من اقرب نقطة يصل قريب منها بشرط اختراق 144.05 قبلها الهاي ليوم امس   هو حتى اللحظة لايمكن بنقول صاعد الابعد اختراق هاي الامس 143.47 مالم تخترق فهي الستوب للبيع  وللنزول والله اعلم  لا للاستعجال سنقنصه قنصه محترمة بإذن الله   وللامانه انا لدي عقدين بيع من منطاق مختلفه لم اغلقهم حتى اللحظة بالرغم بالسالب انما عقود صغيرة لقناعتي بالنزول والله اعلم وهذا يخصني بإذن الله في حال عكس معي اعرف اتصرف بهم   موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 94.03  بالرغم لا ارغب الكتابه له الا أن محبيه كثر وهذه التوصية لعشاقه والله يكتب لها التوفيق بإذن الله  تحت 94.64 فهو للنزول لمناطق الشراء المتوقعه والله اعلم  وممكن مراقبته والاستفادة من النزول اليار لكم  أنا  توصيتي شراءءءءءءءءءءء  الشراء من 93.35  للـ 93  الستوب 92.70   ويفضل الشراء باصغر ستوب ممكن  الهدف بإذن الله 94.70  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## عباس 1

:015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:     يعطيك الف عافية الجميل الله يكثر من حلالك   انا اكتفيت باجمل خمسين نقطه نيوزلندي من اجمل جميل  وداخل معك دولار ين والى الهدف باذن الله    :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## aljameel

> للمشاهدة والله الموفق  هاهو يقترب من منطقة الشراء للمراقبة  المهم في حال نزل تحت 780 يفضل الشراء من اقرب نقطة للـ 740 وهي الستوب  مالم ينزل تحت 780 الستوب كما هو   والله الموفق

   هذه توصية الدولار فرنك ذهبت الحركات  هذا نص التوصية والله الموفق  الشراء من 1.0805 للـ 1.0780   الستوب 1.0772  الهدف بإذن الله 1.0950 قابل للزيادة  في حال نزل تحت 780 يفضل الشراء من اقرب نقطة ينزل لها من 1.0740 وتكون هي الستوب للشراء  في حال لم ينزل تحت 780 يكون الستوب كما هو 1.0772  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> يعطيك الف عافية الجميل الله يكثر من حلالك   انا اكتفيت باجمل خمسين نقطه نيوزلندي من اجمل جميل  وداخل معك دولار ين والى الهدف باذن الله

 مبروك اخي تستاهل كل خير  
لو انتظرت الهدف على الاقل الحمد لله القناعه كنز

----------


## aljameel

> لازالت توصية الامس لليورو ين البيع قائمة حتى اللحظة  اي صعود له فرصة لمن لم يدخل المهم من اقرب نقطة للستوب 125.40 والله اعلم  والهدف كما هو بإذن الله 122.70   والله الموفق

 اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 124.46  احتمال بيواصل صعوده لذلك استجد جديد بالنسبة لليورو ين والله اعلم  ولست متاكد 100% انما باختراق 124.90 تفعل الثانية في حال اخترق 125.40   وكموجه بتقول باختراق الهاي للامس 124.90 بيواصل صعوده  فالرجاء الانتباه لذلك لا للاستعجال بالبيع على التوصية الاولى الافضل من التوصية الثانية الحاليه  البيع من 125.80 للـ 126.20  الستوب 126.50  الهدف بإذن الله 123.80  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  بالنسبة للشراء هذا يخصكم من يرغب به يضع الستوب 123.80 او الستوب المناسب له

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 124.46  احتمال بيواصل صعوده لذلك استجد جديد بالنسبة لليورو ين والله اعلم  ولست متاكد 100% انما باختراق 124.90 تفعل الثانية في حال اخترق 125.40   وكموجه بتقول باختراق الهاي للامس 124.90 بيواصل صعوده  فالرجاء الانتباه لذلك لا للاستعجال بالبيع على التوصية الاولى الافضل من التوصية الثانية الحاليه  البيع من 125.80 للـ 126.20  الستوب 126.50  الهدف بإذن الله 123.80  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   بالنسبة للشراء هذا يخصكم من يرغب به يضع الستوب 123.80 او الستوب المناسب له

 حبيبى يا ابو مروان الف مبرووك ع الارباح  :Eh S(7):   وان شاء الله هنروق اليورو ين دة بقا حبيبنا خلاص  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم ... مساء الخير ... موفقين بإذن الله 
أسف للابتعاد عن المتابعة النوووووووووم

----------


## aljameel

> حبيبى يا ابو مروان الف مبرووك ع الارباح    وان شاء الله هنروق اليورو ين دة بقا حبيبنا خلاص

   الله يبارك فيك ومبرووووووك على الجميع  شكلة مو ناوي يصعد للتوصية الثانية اليورو ين لست متاكد 100% انما شايفه عاجز يخترق الهاي ليوم امس والله اعلم  في حال  لو ماصعد ممكن الاستفادة بوضع الستوب الهاي الحالي والله اعلم  ومن لديه حساب يتحمل يبيع بعقد صغير ويعزز لو صعد من التوصية الثانية  والله الموفق

----------


## Hajr444

مرحبا  
الجميل بعد ما شفت توصيتك على اليورو ين   عملت بيع معلق من 124.90 ووصل إلى 124.89   
هل اعدل على العملية او اخليها على وضعها

----------


## aljameel

مبروووووووووك عليكم الكيبل واليورو   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  بالنسبة لجني الربح والدخول بيع الخيار لكم راقبو وتوكلو على الله

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا  
> الجميل بعد ما شفت توصيتك على اليورو ين عملت بيع معلق من 124.90 ووصل إلى 124.89  
> هل اعدل على العملية او اخليها على وضعها

 هو لو وصل لسعر بيعك124.90  احتمال يصعد والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3189  راقبوووو اليورو مالم يكسر 1.3162 للشراء بعد مراقبه ولا للاستعجال   الستوب 1.3162 او 1.3150  الهدف بإذن الله 1.3310 للـ 1.3360  بيع من 1.3310 للـ 1.3360  الستوب 1.3395  الهدف بإذن الله 1.3150  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   لا للاستعجال

 بالنسبة للبيع سنغير من 1.3330 للـ 1.3360   والستوب كما هو 1.3395  بالنسبة لمن داخل  شراء يفضل رفع الهدف لنقاط البيع الجديدة والخيار لكم   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

واليورو ين الانتظار بالنسبة للتوصية الاولى  يفضل البيع من التوصية الثانية فاحتمال الصعود والله اعلم  ومن داخل شراء يضع هدفه لنقاط البيع بالتوصية الثانية والخيار لكم  والله الموفق

----------


## alhriri2001

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو يا كبير  
ربنا يحافظ عليك ويرزقك الخير كله

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الدولار كندي احتمال يرتد من 1.0080 + - تقريبا   لا للاستعجال   المهم تحت 1.0096 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب  يفضل باقل ستوب ممكن   لو صعد فوق 96 سنبحث له نقطة اخرى بإذن الله  الهدف القناعه هو له كذا احتمال اما بيواصل نزول لا اهداف بعيدة او هدف تقريبا 100 نقطة والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
> اخى الفاضل الف شكر وتحية على تحليلاتك وشروحاتك المفيدة والمربحة  
> لى سؤال لو تكرمت من كثرة متابعتى لك اجد انك والحمد لله لاتنسى شى فى تحليلاتك حفظك الله تراقب دائما البيفوت والاغلاقات والمستويات المهمة والقمم والقيعان .... 
> لكنى لاحظت انك لا تعتمد على خطوط الترند على الاربع ساعات ولا انا فاهم غلط مثلا فى اخر توصية حضرتك قولت ان الكندى للبيع تحت السعر المزكور 
> على الرغم من وجود ترند على الاربع ساعات صاعد اخر شمعتين كانو القاع الثالث لة ممكن تفدنى ولك جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
التحليل بائعه طويل لا تستهر بشي منه 
انما يجب ان يكون لك اساس ومن بعدها تعتمد بعد الله على بعض المؤاشرات وعن نفسي اي منهم امامي الجى له يساعدني طبعا بمن اثق به كمساعد فقط 
بالنسبة للترندات 4 او ساعة بامانه لا اهتم بها بتاتا اهتم نوعا ما على الديلي والويكلي  
توصية الدولار كندي ليست على بايفوت انما تصداف بعض المرات مع تصحيح موجه وكثير صادفت معي انما البايفت من الصعب انك تتكل عليه هو دال مساعد لاغير وبنسبة ضئيله لاتذكر بعض المرات 
واذا بالامكان ضع شارت لما تقول حتى يستفيد منه الكل فاحتمالك وارد ليس كل ما اقوله صواب بعض المرات تفوتني اموار لم انتبه لها ارفق الشارت لعلى نستفيد منه  
تحياتي لك

----------


## رشدي

استاذى الفاضل  اعتذر عن الغياب  واشكرك علي العتاب          بارك الله فيك يا احلي جميل في الدنيا .... :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

هلا بالغالي رشدي منووووووووووور ياعم 
من طول الغيبات جاب الغنائم

----------


## aljameel

لمن سألني عن الدولار كندي  سارفق شارت يبين كيفية التوصية والله اعلم  هو بالاساس بموجه هابطة والله اعلم انا رقمت اخر موجاته 3 و 4 هل ينزل لايجاد 5 فلو نزل متوقع هدف 5 بإذن الله 9800 واحتمال قبلها او بعدها لانها اخر موجة فصعب الحكم على الهدف 100%  بالشارت انا راسم قناة هابطة ومرقمها بما انه داخل القناة فهو للنزول والله اعلم أين يتوقف العلم عند الله   إن شاء الله اني اوصلت الفكرة .. والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الفاضل انا لا اقصد ابدا انى اشكك فى تحليلك انما اقصد تصححلى مفهومى وانا تقريبا فهمت قصد حضرتك لما قولت ان تحليلات حضرتك على اليوم والاسبوع كدة تمام 
> عموما انا ارفقت الشارت  
> بالتوفيق لك ولك من يتابعك

 اخي انت فهمتني غلط انا لا اقصد ماتقصده انت انما طلبت الشارت حتى اتنور انا فانا لست معصوم من الخطى تفوتني بعض الاشياء اما نسيان او لم انتبه لها او غيره 
فانا عرفت انك لديك خبرة من سؤالك فرغبت أن تشاركني حتى الكل يستفيد ممكن اكون على غلط بتوصيتي توصياتي ليست جزم انما اجتهاد فالغلط وارد  
ارجو ان لاتفهمني بما قصدته انت  رجاء خاص انا كل يوم بتعلم فلست منزل والعياذ بالله 
على العموم انا ارفقت مشاركة بعد مشاركتك بشارت خصيصا لك وللاخرين حتى تعم افائدة والدخول يكون بقناعة وهو الافضل والحسن وليس عمياني 
واشكرك على مشاركتك والشارت الجميل نعم ما قصدته انت بالشارت صحيح ولكن الموجه اقوى من القيعان صحيح التربل كقيعان قوة انما الثاث لسه بالبداية فصعب تحكم بالتربل عليه فاحتمال الكسر وارد والعكس والله اعلم 
انا برد عليك بالتفصيل حتى تعم الفائدة واذا كنت على خطى وهذا وارد يجب تصحيحي  
وبالنهاية انت تجتهد وانا اجتهد والتوفيق من الله وحده 
تحياتي لك اخي العزيز
وعذرا على اللاطالة

----------


## lionofegypt2020

تم بيع الكيبل الان لانه وصل مناطق البيع وربنا يكرم باذن الله

----------


## fahad213

ابو مروان
ماهو رأيك في بيع المجنون على سعر 144.20
وشكر

----------


## رشدي

> هلا بالغالي رشدي منووووووووووور ياعم 
> من طول الغيبات جاب الغنائم

   ربي يسعدك ويزيدك يا غالي  بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5170  راقبووووه مالم يكسر 1.5120 للشراء بعد مراقبه ولا للاستعجال  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5290 للـ 1.5350  الستوب للشراء 1.5120 او اللو الحالي الخيار لكم  من الهدف بيع من 1.5290 للـ 1.5350  الستوب 1.5380  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5120  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   المهم لا للاستعجال رجاء

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووك لمن دخل به شراء واحلى 170 نقطة الحمد لله  الرجاء التركيز بالتالي طبعا تابع للتوصية  الان المفروض يصعد للـ 1.5350 تقريبا وهو احتمال متوقع واحتمال يكتفى بذلك  منها يرتد نزول بإذن الله يهمنا بالنزول عند النقطة 1.5270 + - تقريبا اما يرتد منها او يواصل نزول   في حال ارتد منها اتوقع يصعد للـ 1.5370\80 تقريبا وهنا يجب رفع الستوب للـ 1.5415  ويتم البيع من النقطة المتوقع يصعد لها والستوب 1.5415 بعد مراقبه  في حال لم يرتد من النقطة المتوقعه 1.5270 تقريبا وواصل نزول ونزل تحت 1.5220 بنقول بإذن الله اكتفى بالصعود وسيذهب لهدفه بإذن الله والستوب كما هو 1.5380  فانتم بتراقبو لو ارتد من لنقطة المتوقعه ممكن الاغلاق والدخول شراء وعند الهدف المتوقع نغلق وندخل بيع العبو معه نزول وصعود   ومن لايجيد العب معه  يضع الستوب 1.5415 ويرتاح من هالخبطة هذه فوق وتحت  هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.5170 \ 1.5120 وفي حال واصل لكل حادث حديث  ها انا شرحت لكم بالتفصيل الممل والباقي عليكم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان 
> ماهو رأيك في بيع المجنون على سعر 144.20 
> وشكر

 اخي انا ذكرت اليوم بالنسبة للمجنون مراقبة النقطة 144.65 في حال اخترق 144.05 البيع من اقرب نقطة يصعد لها بالقرب من 144.65 وهي الستوب  هو صعد الان للـ 144.35 وارتد هل يواصل نزول الله اعلم انا براقب والله كريم  احتمال ينزل بعض الشي ثم يرتد كل شي وارد صعب الحكم عليه الان  ولكن تحت 145 او 145.05 فهو للنزوووووووول بإذن الله وهي الستوب الرسمي له  والله الموفق

----------


## BRUFEN

أبو مروان الآن وش تنصحني فيه مقدر ادخل إلا صفقة وحده
ودخلت اليورو ين وشكله ما عنده نيه اطلع منه وادخل في
عمله ثانية ولا وش الراي طلعت عيوني وهو يقرب ويعود
ينزل

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3189  راقبوووو اليورو مالم يكسر 1.3162 للشراء بعد مراقبه ولا للاستعجال   الستوب 1.3162 او 1.3150  الهدف بإذن الله 1.3310 للـ 1.3360  بيع من 1.3310 للـ 1.3360  الستوب 1.3395  الهدف بإذن الله 1.3150  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   لا للاستعجال

   

> بالنسبة للبيع سنغير من 1.3330 للـ 1.3360    والستوب كما هو 1.3395  بالنسبة لمن داخل شراء يفضل رفع الهدف لنقاط البيع الجديدة والخيار لكم    والله الموفق

    ياليوروووووووو تبي تطلع غصب عنك مو بكيفك بإذن الله للـ 1.3330   انا ولا انت ياليورو

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان الآن وش تنصحني فيه مقدر ادخل إلا صفقة وحده
> ودخلت اليورو ين وشكله ما عنده نيه اطلع منه وادخل في
> عمله ثانية ولا وش الراي طلعت عيوني وهو يقرب ويعود
> ينزل

 معك حق اخي فعلا نشف ريقنا لاصاعد ولا نازل نتحمله شوي ولا انصحك بالمغامره به اذا حسابك لايتحمل  
االافض الان والله اعلم الكيبل وراقب ولاتستعجل فوااات ربح ولا خسارة اخي 
والان السوق بيموت للسوق الاسيوي فانا افضل لك عدم ااستعجال اذا حسابك لايتحمل مافيه شي مضمون كلها اجتهادات  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

يا اخوان فيه توصيات كثيرة كتبتها كالاسترالي دولار والدولار فرنك والدولار ين والنيوزلندي وغيره  
انا تعبت وانا ارفع من داخل بهم اذا يرغب بسؤال يسال وانا اجيب انما لاجديد عليهم حتى الحظة كما بالتوصية 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم بصلي وانام نراكم بإذن الله بالمساء 
كل شي واضح كما بالتوصيات لاجديد 
موفقين بإذن الله ... ويوم جديد ملئ بالارباح بإذن الله

----------


## Booss

*والله يأخوي جميل بارك الله فيك وعلى مجهودك القيم والغني .. وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك أمين .. 
الصراحة انت تقوم بمجهوود كبير جدا ولايستطيع احد ان ينكر هذا ..  مشاء الله عليك يالجميل*

----------


## ahmedfeki

> يا اخوان فيه توصيات كثيرة كتبتها كالاسترالي دولار والدولار فرنك والدولار ين والنيوزلندي وغيره  
> انا تعبت وانا ارفع من داخل بهم اذا يرغب بسؤال يسال وانا اجيب انما لاجديد عليهم حتى الحظة كما بالتوصية 
> والله الموفق

 *يا استاذنا جزاك الله خيرا 
وتقبل الله منك كل خيرا تنفع به اخوانك المسلمين 
يا والدي أنا الآن في موقف حرج جدا جدا 
حسابي دخل عدة مرات فالمارجن كال و سترها الله معايا
الحمد و الشكر  لله عدد ما كان وعدد ما يكون وعدد الحركات والسكون
لكن مازال بيني وبين باب السوق لقشة أنا الأن بايع البوند 1.5238 وعززت بعقدين آخرين عندما صعد لل 5288
وفجأة صعد صعود مفاجئ وسريع مثل نزوله بظبط  
والحمد لله إرتدى قليلا قبل أن ينتهي حسابي عند 5350 تقريبا 
 أرجوك طمني يا استاذنا 
وإنصح ابنك     *

----------


## BRUFEN

شورك وهداية الله بصبر عليه شوي عسى الله 
يسهل امورنا جميعاً وبراقب الكيبل ونشوف 
الي يكتبه الله خير وبركة

----------


## lionofegypt2020

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو مروان على التوصيات الحلوة الجميلةةة

----------


## BRUFEN

> *يا استاذنا جزاك الله خيرا 
> وتقبل الله منك كل خيرا تنفع به اخوانك المسلمين 
> يا والدي أنا الآن في موقف حرج جدا جدا 
> حسابي دخل عدة مرات فالمارجن كال و سترها الله معايا
> الحمد و الشكر  لله عدد ما كان وعدد ما يكون وعدد الحركات والسكون
> لكن مازال بيني وبين باب السوق لقشة أنا الأن بايع البوند 1.5238 وعززت بعقدين آخرين عندما صعد لل 5288
> وفجأة صعد صعود مفاجئ وسريع مثل نزوله بظبط  
> والحمد لله إرتدى قليلا قبل أن ينتهي حسابي عند 5350 تقريبا 
>  أرجوك طمني يا استاذنا 
> وإنصح ابنك     *

 اخوي الكريم ممكن تجاوبني لو تكرمت بما انك تقدر تدخل 
بعقد وعقدين وثلاثة ليش داخل بعدة عقود على عملة واحدة 
ليش ما نوعت وغيرت ولو لا قدر الله خسرت في صفقة
تربح من الثانية بإذن الله وتعوض ولعل الله يوفقك إن شاء الله 
بالعقد الثالث وتكون ربحان صفقتين وخسارن صفقة ولكن تم 
الخروج بربح 
وهذا هو الاهم والمهم ................. ولا أنا غلطان اخوي ؟

----------


## fahad213

> اخي انا ذكرت اليوم بالنسبة للمجنون مراقبة النقطة 144.65 في حال اخترق 144.05 البيع من اقرب نقطة يصعد لها بالقرب من 144.65 وهي الستوب  هو صعد الان للـ 144.35 وارتد هل يواصل نزول الله اعلم انا براقب والله كريم  احتمال ينزل بعض الشي ثم يرتد كل شي وارد صعب الحكم عليه الان  ولكن تحت 145 او 145.05 فهو للنزوووووووول بإذن الله وهي الستوب الرسمي له   والله الموفق

 الف شكر  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ahmedfeki

> *يا استاذنا جزاك الله خيرا 
> وتقبل الله منك كل خيرا تنفع به اخوانك المسلمين 
> يا والدي أنا الآن في موقف حرج جدا جدا 
> حسابي دخل عدة مرات فالمارجن كال و سترها الله معايا
> الحمد و الشكر  لله عدد ما كان وعدد ما يكون وعدد الحركات والسكون
> لكن مازال بيني وبين باب السوق لقشة أنا الأن بايع البوند 1.5238 وعززت بعقدين آخرين عندما صعد لل 5288
> وفجأة صعد صعود مفاجئ وسريع مثل نزوله بظبط  
> والحمد لله إرتدى قليلا قبل أن ينتهي حسابي عند 5350 تقريبا 
>  أرجوك طمني يا استاذنا 
> وإنصح ابنك     *

   

> اخوي الكريم ممكن تجاوبني لو تكرمت بما انك تقدر تدخل 
> بعقد وعقدين وثلاثة ليش داخل بعدة عقود على عملة واحدة 
> ليش ما نوعت وغيرت ولو لا قدر الله خسرت في صفقة
> تربح من الثانية بإذن الله وتعوض ولعل الله يوفقك إن شاء الله 
> بالعقد الثالث وتكون ربحان صفقتين وخسارن صفقة ولكن تم 
> الخروج بربح 
> وهذا هو الاهم والمهم ................. ولا أنا غلطان اخوي ؟

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
رغبت في مشاركتكم قصتي الصغيرة حتى تكون عبرة لكل مبتديء
بدأت حكايتي مع الفوركس من حوالي شهرين    
دون خبرة و لا علم  ولا هم يحزنون 
بدأت في  البحث على الدروس و المؤشرات رغبتاً في فهم هذا المجال واحترافه
فجمعت كما هائلا،ولكن لم أقرأ منه إلا 5%
صحيح أن زيادة الخير بركة  
لكن كثرة تجميع الدروس فوق بعضها البعض على أمل دراستها لاحقا فهذا خطأ يبخلك على العلم
ويجعلك تعتقد أنك بدأت الإحتراف بمجرد وجود هذه الكتب والمعلومات في حاسوبك
ما يجعلك تستعجل المخاطرة على الحقيقي
خاصة عندما يكون حسابك مشحون
فستندفع نحو المغامرة بفكرة يا صابت  يا خابت
لو صابت فستواصل وتعتقد أنك تعلمت الفوركس
ولو خابت ستنقطع لكن في الحقيقة  ستواصل أيضا على أمل إرجاع خسارتك
ومن هنا وقعت في الفخ و في سبات الفوركس ولن تستيقظ  منه إلا عندما يصفر رصيدك
لقد بدأت في التعلم على حساب ديمو فترة وجيزة 
ومن حسن حظي (أو سوء حظي )
الوسيط المسجل عنده
نظم مسابقة بسيطة(خارج نطاق الفوريكس )
وربحت 1000 دولار على الحساب الحقيقي والحمد لله،لكنهم غير قابلين لسحب إلا بعد المتاجرة ب 500 عقد ستاندر (لم اتجواوز 8 عقود )
ولكن قررت أن لن المسهم إلا بعد أن اتدرب جيدا على الحساب ألديمو
ولكن كالعادة لم اصبر
على تشويق الحساب الحقيقي وتهيأ لي أني اتقنت الفوركس
برغم من أني درست كتاب عن إدارة رأس المال
ولكن كل مرة وعندما أجد فرصة وتوصية مؤكدة ومغرية
أرفع من حجم الصفقة وهكذا ....
حتى وصلت خسائري إلى 995 دولار
منذ أول خسارة وانا أضاعف الصفقات لأرجع خسارتي حتى أجد أن خسارتي هي التي تتضاعف
وكل مرة أقول يجب أن أتوقف عن  هذا التهور وان أتعلم قليلا ثم أرجع بإحتراف
ولكن عندما أرجع لديمو وارى  فرصة مغرية 
أو أجد توصية مغرية
أقول حرام ربحها إيروح في الديمو
  فارجع ...إلخ
 حتى آخر دولار في حسابي وانا على أمل في إرجع خسارتي 
حتى وجدت نفسي بجانب بواب الفوركس (رجل طيب يبكي كل يوم على ألاف إلي زي حالاتي  )
أنا لن الوم  أحد ولن الوم  الفوركس ولن الوم  اساتذة هذا ألمنتدى العظيم  (الذي سافتقدهم كثيرا )
ولن الوم توصياتهم (التي يجب اتباعها أنت على علم لا على جهل  ) 
ولكن الوم  نفسي فبرغم أني كنت على علم بما يجب علي فعله وبما يجب علي إجتنابه  
ولكن غريزة ألطمع( الفيروس الفتاك) والتسرع(سرطان الفوركس) والتهور(مفتاح باب السوق)
وقلت علمي (أعمى في ظلمات الفوركس )  وعدم إحكام إدارة رأس المال ( ثقب المحفظة )  
هما سبب خسارتي (حفظكم الله من الخسارة  و- ذلك الإحساس المؤلم بأتم معنى الكلمة)
المشكل الآن   هو هل لدي الشخصية الكافية ؟؟
لرجوع للفريكس (ديمو طبعا) دون نكهات المخاطرة المرة والحلوى(قليلة، بس يا بخت إلي يتمتع بها  ) 
على أمل احترافه والنهوظ من جديد ؟؟؟(العلم عند الله)
 فانا الأن في حالة يرثا لها
ولكني أعلم أن محترفي الفوركس سلموا على بواب الفوركس عدة مرات
حتى  احترفوا الفوركس 
أسف على الإطال
ولكن أردت أن يعلم اخواني في هذا المنتدى وخاصة المبتدئين
حكايتي وان  تكون لهم عبرة وفيها إفادة وانذار إن كانوا يسيرون على نفس الأخطاء التي اتبعتها ويجتنبوها   
واسأل الله أن يوفقكم و يجعل لكم في الفوركس علما وخبرة و- ربحا
وان  يباعد  بينكم وبين الخسارة (والمعصية طبعا) كما باعد بين المشرق والمغرب 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
قصة بدايتي ونهايتي مع الفوركس 
عبرة للمبتدئين  
كشف حسابي في المرفقات

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم ... صباح الخير جميعا ... يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع ... وجمعة مباركة

----------


## New user

صباح الورد
الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## soliter

> السلام عليكم ... صباح الخير جميعا ... يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع ... وجمعة مباركة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جمعه مباركه عليك وعلى الجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## New user

يالجميييييييييييل 
انا قرأت تحليلك للمجنون كيف شايف تحركه ووين ممكن يوصل انا بايع من 144.19

----------


## مرزوقوه

> السلام عليكم ... صباح الخير جميعا ... يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع ... وجمعة مباركة

    
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
صباح النور والسرور  
الله يوفقك يارب  
تقديس الايام حرام    :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

الله يعين ويساعد بصدق اقراء مشاركات بتزعل الليلة ومن قبل   اقصد من يقول انا خسران او بائع من كذا وكذا   تصدقو اني صاحي على شأنكم حتى اطمئن عليكم وأقراء مشاركة بتزعج انا لست خسران شي انما احس بكم وكل انسان له ضروف والناس مستره ممكن منكم من يعمل بمليون واخرين بمئات الالوف واخرين بعشرات الالوف   انا يهمني ذو الدخل الصغير اصحاب الحسابات الصغيرة اقراء هنا وبمواضيع اخرى حسابات 100 للـ 1000 دولار  واكثر من يخسر هم اصحاب الحسابات الصغيرة  خلوني افضفض بصدق بعمل المستحيل وفيه من يقول خسران او مهدد بالمارجن او او  ساتبع بمشاركة اخرىبس اصحصح ساتكلم ما بنفسي لعلى وعسى ان افيد من يقبل النصيحة  والله الموفق

----------


## New user

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> صباح النور والسرور  
> الله يوفقك يارب  
> تقديس الايام حرام

 مصحصح انت يا معلم 
بتعدل حلال وحرام 
والله احنا نايميييييييييييين :Hands:  :Hands:   :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## ديوان الباشا

اتوقع المجنون شراء وليس بيع

----------


## مصطفى البنان

> الله يعين ويساعد بصدق اقراء مشاركات بتزعل الليلة ومن قبل   اقصد من يقول انا خسران او بائع من كذا وكذا   تصدقو اني صاحي على شأنكم حتى اطمئن عليكم وأقراء مشاركة بتزعج انا لست خسران شي انما احس بكم وكل انسان له ضروف والناس مستره ممكن منكم من يعمل بمليون واخرين بمئات الالوف واخرين بعشرات الالوف   انا يهمني ذو الدخل الصغير اصحاب الحسابات الصغيرة اقراء هنا وبمواضيع اخرى حسابات 100 للـ 1000 دولار  واكثر من يخسر هم اصحاب الحسابات الصغيرة  خلوني افضفض بصدق بعمل المستحيل وفيه من يقول خسران او مهدد بالمارجن او او  ساتبع بمشاركة اخرىبس اصحصح ساتكلم ما بنفسي لعلى وعسى ان افيد من يقبل النصيحة  والله الموفق

 بارك الله فيك ابو مروان ومنتظرين نصائحك
استفسار هل اغلب تحليلك يعتمد على الكلاسيكى
ودمت بود

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم 
صباحكم جميل كما اسم قائدنا الجميل  :Big Grin:  
صفقتي على الكيبل

----------


## New user

> الله يعين ويساعد بصدق اقراء مشاركات بتزعل الليلة ومن قبل   اقصد من يقول انا خسران او بائع من كذا وكذا   تصدقو اني صاحي على شأنكم حتى اطمئن عليكم وأقراء مشاركة بتزعج انا لست خسران شي انما احس بكم وكل انسان له ضروف والناس مستره ممكن منكم من يعمل بمليون واخرين بمئات الالوف واخرين بعشرات الالوف   انا يهمني ذو الدخل الصغير اصحاب الحسابات الصغيرة اقراء هنا وبمواضيع اخرى حسابات 100 للـ 1000 دولار  واكثر من يخسر هم اصحاب الحسابات الصغيرة  خلوني افضفض بصدق بعمل المستحيل وفيه من يقول خسران او مهدد بالمارجن او او  ساتبع بمشاركة اخرىبس اصحصح ساتكلم ما بنفسي لعلى وعسى ان افيد من يقبل النصيحة  والله الموفق

 مشكور يا أخي 
انا بسأل لأني ضعيف بالتحليل الفني بس شفته مرتد بنظري قلت استشيرك 
أنت اخبر منا :Inlove:

----------


## aljoufi

> الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم   لو صعد بيع من 9270 للـ 9320   الستوب 9340   الهدف بإذن الله 9100   من الهدف نقرر عليه بإذن الله  اخواني لا احد يقول ضرب الستوب اوغيره  انا بتوقع صعود لنقطة ما فيجب البيع بالمراقبة ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب حتى نكون بالمئمن بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 توكلنا على الله 
تم البيع 93

----------


## سفاح الفوركس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> رغبت في مشاركتكم قصتي الصغيرة حتى تكون عبرة لكل مبتديء
> بدأت حكايتي مع الفوركس من حوالي شهرين    
> دون خبرة و لا علم  ولا هم يحزنون 
> بدأت في  البحث على الدروس و المؤشرات رغبتاً في فهم هذا المجال واحترافه
> فجمعت كما هائلا،ولكن لم أقرأ منه إلا 5%
> صحيح أن زيادة الخير بركة  
> لكن كثرة تجميع الدروس فوق بعضها البعض على أمل دراستها لاحقا فهذا خطأ يبخلك على العلم
> ويجعلك تعتقد أنك بدأت الإحتراف بمجرد وجود هذه الكتب والمعلومات في حاسوبك
> ...

 الله يعينك اخي   :No3:  ويجب ان تعلم ان تجارة بحساب حقيقي مش هو كاحساب تجريبي لان الحقيقي يظهر فيه المضارب الحقيقي

----------


## BRUFEN

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> رغبت في مشاركتكم قصتي الصغيرة حتى تكون عبرة لكل مبتديء
> بدأت حكايتي مع الفوركس من حوالي شهرين    
> دون خبرة و لا علم  ولا هم يحزنون 
> بدأت في  البحث على الدروس و المؤشرات رغبتاً في فهم هذا المجال واحترافه
> فجمعت كما هائلا،ولكن لم أقرأ منه إلا 5%
> صحيح أن زيادة الخير بركة  
> لكن كثرة تجميع الدروس فوق بعضها البعض على أمل دراستها لاحقا فهذا خطأ يبخلك على العلم
> ويجعلك تعتقد أنك بدأت الإحتراف بمجرد وجود هذه الكتب والمعلومات في حاسوبك
> ...

 والله يا أخوي الكريم أشكيلي أبكيلك 
ولكن الاهم والشيئ الاكبر من كل شيئ  
مهو فيني أنا وانت او غيرنا لا ولكن هو توفيق الله سبحانه 
ثم العقل هل العقل يستوعب يتحمل يفهم يعي يقدر 
النفسيه هل هي متسرعه عصبيه هادئه مزاجية 
أو متقلبه المشكله هنا اخوي الأرزاق بيد الله سبحانه فقط
ثم بأحد الأسباب من عبادة فقط لا غير يعني بأقرب مثال 
أنت تشوف اكيد مثلي ومثل غير سوبر ماركت وجنب الجدار 
بالجدار سوبر ماركت خباز وجنبة خباز محل ملابس وجنبه
 محل ملاببس ولكن لو تراقب لساعه واكثر علشان تقتنع 
بأن الله سحانه هو الرازق كان لاحظت هذا له رزقه وهذا له رزقه
هذا يدل على ان هنالك سبب أنا لا انكر انا ما أفهم شيئ في الفوركس 
والتعليم وكله ولكني والحمدلله على كل شيئ مديون الين شعر راسي 
وأحاول بقدر المستطاع أن أشوف دخل ثاني ولو كان الي خسرته 
في الفوركس بيغطي الديون الي علي كان أنحلت المشكله ولكن للأسف 
وفي نفس الوقت الحمدلله على كل حال وعلى كل شيئ والحمدلله 
على أن الله هو الكبير العظيم القادر المهيمن 
الله أكبر الله اكبر لا إله إلا الله 
سبحانه مقسم الأرزاق ومانحها ومانعها بيده ملكوت الأرض والسماء 
وهو من قال أدعوني أستجب لكم 
ولا تنسى بان لله في خلقة شئون وحكمه وعبرة 
فلا علم لنا إلا ما أراد الله لنا بأن نتعلم ولا معرفه إلا ما سهلها الله لنا
فتوكل على الله سبحانه اولاً ثم على أسباب الرزق من خلقه 
والله في حياتي ما سحبت لي الآن سنتين تقريباً رصيدي من خسارة لخسارة
ولا عرفت طعم المكسب والله من شهر الين أقل من شهر لكل إداع إلا ورصيدي
صفر أو باقي فيه قيمة سحب مبلغ 
ولكن لا تنسى  
قال الله سبحانه  ( *و من يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا و يرزقه  من حيث لا يحتسب )*

----------


## forex_pro1

اخى بروفين حقا انت انسان رائع 
وانا بعض الحال مثلك في الخسارة والله يعلم ماعنيت من تصفير حساب حقيقي
ربنا يكرمنا ويعوضنا الخسائر وجزاك الله كل خير اخى جميل على توصيات لافادتنا المبتدئين

----------


## aljameel

أسف اخوتي انا كنت  بصحصح الا انا نائم 
لاتواخذوني أسف مرة اخرى 
لحضات وساذكر ما اراه من جديد ونكمل الباقي بعد الصلاة بإذن الله 
اليوم بإذن الله معكم مفللين نوم

----------


## BRUFEN

أنا أشكرك بشده أخوي فوركس على متابعتك اخوانك لردودهم 
وتفاعلك معهم ويكون أفضل لو تشكر اخونا ahmedfeki
على كتابته تجاربة ومعاناته في الفوركس ولشعوره بين أخوانه
كتب ما يعانية أنا من زمان وانا أعاني وأكتب ولكن والله خير الشاهدين
ما وجدت غير أبو مروان يسألني ويجاوبني في هذا المنتدى 
اللهم اجعل له ولجميع المسلمين من كل ضيق مخرج ومن كل كربة فرج ومن كل 
هم سعد وفرح واجعل لهم خير في الدنيا وفي الآخرة ولا تجعل الدنيا اكبر همهم
والجنه مثواهم وارزقهم من حيث لا يحتسبون 
وقت الصلاة الآن إن شاء الله نشوف أبو مروان بعدها وهو بخير وعافيه 
وصحه وسلامه اللهم آمين

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> صباحكم جميل كما اسم قائدنا الجميل  
> صفقتي على الكيبل

 هلا  بالغالي ابوراما  اقول الموضوع منور  بالاول الحمد لله على السلامة والف مليون ترليون برليون مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك على قولت مصطفى الاغاء ياغالي مبروك الماجستير وعقبال الدكتوراة إن شاء الله  باركو لاخونا ابوراما احد المشاركين للموضوع من فترة سنة واكثر وماشاء الله لدية الخبرة الحمد لله عاد لا ارض الوطن من امريكا حامل الماجستير وعقبال الدكتوراة  المهم لا يفلت منكم لديه خبرة امريكية  الحمد لله على السلامة وشرفني مرورك تحياتي وتقديري لك ياغالي  اتمنى يا ابوراما تشرح الشارت حتى تعم الفائدة والاخوان يستفيدو منه   شاهدته لا اعرف على اي فريم   فأنت واضع شراء وبيع اتنمى تشرحه حتى استفيد انا وغيري اذا ماعليك كلفة

----------


## 1عبدالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان شاء الله بخير ابو مروان 
مبروك ابو راما وان شاءالله الدكتوراه

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل لنحكم عليه بالتصحيح لابد ينزل كما 10 نقاط الان هو عمل لو بعد الهاي اللو 1.5324 مجرد ينزل للـ 1.5314 بنقول بداء ينزل يصحح  المفروض التصحيح له عند 1.5280 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد صعود هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.5400 + - تقريبا ومنها يبداء رحلة النزول المهم تحت 1.5415 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب  في حال لم يرتد وواصل نزول بنقول بانه اكتفى بالصعود وسيذهب بإذن الله لهدفه الهابط  طبعا قبلها نقاط يجب كسرها وسنتابعه سويا بغذن الله حتى الهدف  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ان شاء الله بخير ابو مروان 
> مبروك ابو راما وان شاءالله الدكتوراه

 وعليكم السلام ورجمة الله وبركاته  اخي عبدالله

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم للصلاة ولنا لقاء بإذن الله بعد الصلاة 
المهم تابعو البقية مع الكيبل تقريبا بنفس الاتجاه بنسبة كبيرة او عكسه 
وعند العودة بإذن الله سنستلم واحد واحد 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aBoRaMa

> هلا بالغالي ابوراما اقول الموضوع منور   بالاول الحمد لله على السلامة والف مليون ترليون برليون مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك على قولت مصطفى الاغاء ياغالي مبروك الماجستير وعقبال الدكتوراة إن شاء الله  باركو لاخونا ابوراما احد المشاركين للموضوع من فترة سنة واكثر وماشاء الله لدية الخبرة الحمد لله عاد لا ارض الوطن من امريكا حامل الماجستير وعقبال الدكتوراة  المهم لا يفلت منكم لديه خبرة امريكية  الحمد لله على السلامة وشرفني مرورك تحياتي وتقديري لك ياغالي  اتمنى يا ابوراما تشرح الشارت حتى تعم الفائدة والاخوان يستفيدو منه   شاهدته لا اعرف على اي فريم   فأنت واضع شراء وبيع اتنمى تشرحه حتى استفيد انا وغيري اذا ماعليك كلفة

   *السلام عليكم*  *أنا كنت في المسجد وعشان كذا تأخرت عليكم في الرد*  *الشارت على الفريم اليومي وهو الشارت الاول وأنا الغيت منه بعض الترندات اللي ممكن تشوش عليكم*  *الأداة الأساسية التي استخدمتها في اتخاذ قراري هي* *Andrew's Pitchfork** ولكنها لا تظهر بالشكل المطلوب على الفريم اليومي وتتضح على شارت الساعة وهو الشارت الثاني المرفق*  *بالنسبة للأوامر اللي فهي عملية بيع عند 1.5358 وتمثل سقف الترند العلوي للشوكة* *ووقف خسارة عند 1.5420 وهذه النقطة ترتفع بـ 20 نقطة عن الترند المكسور الملون بالأبيض* *وهدف أول عند 1.5258 وهي تقريباً* *pivot point* *وهدف ثاني 1.5128 ويمثل تقريبا 100% تصحيح من آخر موجة صاعدة وتلتقي مع الترند السفلي*  *مدري شرحي واضح والا لازم اوضح اكثر*

----------


## aljameel

خلاص الكيبل للنزول اما تصحيحي او رحلة النزول للهدف بإذن الله
انتم كما ذكرت بالمشاركة السابقة راقبوووه والله الموفق

----------


## salman123

مرحبا اخي الجميل ... ويومك جميل ان شاءالله والجميع ... 
مارأيك ببيع الاسترالي _ ين  ........   بسعره الان 87.40 وبهدف 100 نقطه تحت ؟؟ 
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## aljameel

> *السلام عليكم*  *أنا كنت في المسجد وعشان كذا تأخرت عليكم في الرد*  *الشارت على الفريم اليومي وهو الشارت الاول وأنا الغيت منه بعض الترندات اللي ممكن تشوش عليكم*  *الأداة الأساسية التي استخدمتها في اتخاذ قراري هي* *Andrew's Pitchfork** ولكنها لا تظهر بالشكل المطلوب على الفريم اليومي وتتضح على شارت الساعة وهو الشارت الثاني المرفق*  *بالنسبة للأوامر اللي فهي عملية بيع عند 1.5358 وتمثل سقف الترند العلوي للشوكة* *ووقف خسارة عند 1.5420 وهذه النقطة ترتفع بـ 20 نقطة عن الترند المكسور الملون بالأبيض* *وهدف أول عند 1.5258 وهي تقريباً* *pivot point* *وهدف ثاني 1.5128 ويمثل تقريبا 100% تصحيح من آخر موجة صاعدة وتلتقي مع الترند السفلي*   *مدري شرحي واضح والا لازم اوضح اكثر*

 الله ينور عليك يا ابوراما  انا ارتحت الان هذه دعم لتوصيتي بما نسبته 99% والله اعلم وانت رجل ثقة لما تملكه من خبرة  تقريبا بنسبة متقاربة جدا لتوصيتي الستوب فرق 5 نقاط ونقطة البيع فرق 8 ناط وانت اخذتهم من الهدف ولو عملنا متوسط الفرق بيني وبينك 5 نقاط فقط  الهدف بإذن الله  لدي 1.5170\1.5120   وهذا يدعم توصيتي بالبيع الحمد لله  واشكرك بعنف على المشاركة ولكن بما انك ورطت حالك معنا لابد تتابع معنا حتى الهدف بإذن الله  اذا رأيت مععوقات رجاء خاص اذكرها اولا باول حتى يستفيد منها الجميع بما فيهم انا  بارك الله فيك يا ابوراما وجزيت خيراً

----------


## aBoRaMa

> الله ينور عليك يا ابوراما   انا ارتحت الان هذه دعم لتوصيتي بما نسبته 99% والله اعلم وانت رجل ثقة لما تملكه من خبرة  تقريبا بنسبة متقاربة جدا لتوصيتي الستوب فرق 5 نقاط ونقطة البيع فرق 8 ناط وانت اخذتهم من الهدف ولو عملنا متوسط الفرق بيني وبينك 5 نقاط فقط  الهدف بإذن الله لدي 1.5170\1.5120   وهذا يدعم توصيتي بالبيع الحمد لله  واشكرك بعنف على المشاركة ولكن بما انك ورطت حالك معنا لابد تتابع معنا حتى الهدف بإذن الله  اذا رأيت مععوقات رجاء خاص اذكرها اولا باول حتى يستفيد منها الجميع بما فيهم انا  بارك الله فيك يا ابوراما وجزيت خيراً

 يا ابو مروان يا غالي والله اني مثل طالب داخل الابتدائية وانت مثل واحد حاصل على الدكتوراه 
ارجوك لا تحرجني مع الاخوة وبالتالي ياخذون مقلب فيني،، وعلى كل حال أنا احاول وابذل السبب والتوفيق من الله ومعكم بإذن الله الى أن نصل للهدف او يعكس معنا 
رفع الله شأنك يا ابا مروان،، بالغعل أنت إنسان راقي جداً في أسلوبك

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا اخي الجميل ... ويومك جميل ان شاءالله والجميع ... 
> مارأيك ببيع الاسترالي _ ين ........ بسعره الان 87.40 وبهدف 100 نقطه تحت ؟؟ 
> ولك جزيل الشكر

   هو والله اعلم بموجه صاعده ولكن احتمال يسحب للنزول اذا غيره بينزل احتمال ينزل  ليصحح موجه اكبر منها لست متاكد   ولكن لتبيع ضع الستوب 87.64 ولاتغير بالستوب ومجرد ينزل قدم الستوب لنقطة الدخول هو اذا نزل ليصحح هدفه اكبر من الـ 100 نقطة والله اعلم حاول باقل ستوب ممكن فليكن 10 نقاط تزيد تنقص بعض الشي في حال صعد  انما خذ قناعتك اذا كتب الله لك التوفيق به او مع كل نزول تقديم الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح   وللمعلومية ليست توصية انما بما انك مراقبة وترغب به توكل على الله اهم شي انك مقتنع بما تقرره والله الموفق

----------


## salman123

يعطيك الف عافيه  على توضيحك ...

----------


## lord hamza

ايها الجميل كل التحيه  :Regular Smile: 
صاحبك الكيبل وقف  :Regular Smile:  لا ناوي يطلع ولا ينزل  :Regular Smile:  وقف ههه

----------


## aljameel

> هذه توصية الدولار فرنك ذهبت الحركات  هذا نص التوصية والله الموفق  الشراء من 1.0805 للـ 1.0780   الستوب 1.0772  الهدف بإذن الله 1.0950 قابل للزيادة  في حال نزل تحت 780 يفضل الشراء من اقرب نقطة ينزل لها من 1.0740 وتكون هي الستوب للشراء  في حال لم ينزل تحت 780 يكون الستوب كما هو 1.0772   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 هذه توصية الدولار فرنك كنت كاتبها بالفلاش وراح الفاش فحررتها مرة اخرى  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر ... الحمد لله وصل للـ 1.0805 \804 بالتمام وارتد منها وكنت فرصة بستوب صغير اتمنى الجميع أستفاد منها   مبروووووك لمن دخل بها ولله الحمد والشكر و حققت ربح فوق الـ 50 نقطة وبإذن الله للهدف  المهم من دخل بها اما يضع الستوب المقترح او نقطة الدخول حتى لو نزل ممكن ناخه مرة اخرى ولا اقصد انه نازل انما للاحتياط ونحن احوج بالـ 5 او 10 او اكثر من النقاط ومن يرغب يريح روحه يلتزم بالستوب والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ايها الجميل كل التحيه 
> صاحبك الكيبل وقف  لا ناوي يطلع ولا ينزل  وقف ههه

   هذه لك وللجميع اخي  الكيبل بما انه كسر 1.5119 والله اعلم اي ارتداد له الان هو يعتبر صحح بالنقطة التي وصل لها المهم تكون فوق 1.5270 تقريبا مايخوف هو ام يصحح عند 1.5280 + - تقريبا او قبلها او يواصل نزول لا خيار له الا ذلك والله اعلم لو واصل نزول تحت نقطة التصحيح المتوقعه ثم نزل تحت 1.5240 اتوقع والله اعلم بيواصل نزوله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الدولار ين تحت 94.36 او 94.24 ضعو مايناسبكم كستوب فهو للنزول بإذن الله   انا كاتب له توصية شراء من الـ93  لحضات بشيك على التوصية كتحليل وارفعها مع الشرح لها  انما نرغب نستفيد منه نزول وصعود اوكي  والله الموفق

----------


## lord hamza

> هذه لك وللجميع اخي  الكيبل بما انه كسر 1.5119 والله اعلم اي ارتداد له الان هو يعتبر صحح بالنقطة التي وصل لها المهم تكون فوق 1.5270 تقريبا مايخوف هو ام يصحح عند 1.5280 + - تقريبا او قبلها او يواصل نزول لا خيار له الا ذلك والله اعلم لو واصل نزول تحت نقطة التصحيح المتوقعه ثم نزل تحت 1.5240 اتوقع والله اعلم بيواصل نزوله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 يسلمو ايديك يا باشا 
اليوم كونه اغلاق شهري فالواحد متلخبط ومو عارف ياخد قرار " طبعابالنسبه الي  هالكلام " لكن بالتوفيق الك وللجميع ونظره ان شالله صائبه وموفقه وللاهداف كلها يارب

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 94.03  بالرغم لا ارغب الكتابه له الا أن محبيه كثر وهذه التوصية لعشاقه والله يكتب لها التوفيق بإذن الله  تحت 94.64 فهو للنزول لمناطق الشراء المتوقعه والله اعلم وممكن مراقبته والاستفادة من النزول اليار لكم  أنا توصيتي شراءءءءءءءءءءء  الشراء من 93.35 للـ 93  الستوب 92.70   ويفضل الشراء باصغر ستوب ممكن  الهدف بإذن الله 94.70   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 هذه التوصية وضعتها امس عصر الاربعاء   الدولار ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 94.04  والله اعلم اجدها فرصة ممتازه جدا للدولار ين أنا متوقع نزول له كتصحيح فقط انما هو بموجه صاعدة والله اعلم  وضعت الهدف 94.70 خوفا بعدم اختراق قمة سابقة انما ساضع لكم الاهداف وانتم وخياركم   ولكن اجدها اذا توفقنا بالنزول التصحيحي فهو فرصة اخذه من القاع والله اعلم  الان تحت 94.36 متوقع ينزل  لنقطة 93.35 بإذن الله   فممكن البيع والستوب 94.36 بعد مراقبة  من نقطة التصحيح المتوقعه 93.35 بنراقب لو نزل بعدها المهم من اقصى نقطة يصل لها نغلق وندخل شراء والستوب كما هو مذكور بالتوصية 92.70 ومع الصعود نقدم الستوب لنقطة الدخول   الهدف بإذن الله 94.70  اهدافه في حال واصل بعد الهدف بإذن الله  95.10 \ 96.20 \97  وهدف بعيد والله اعلم 103 انما يهمنا ماقبله الان  والخيار لكم باتخاذ القرار   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## Dr_hodhod

> راقبو الدولار ين تحت 94.36 او 94.24 ضعو مايناسبكم كستوب فهو للنزول بإذن الله   انا كاتب له توصية شراء من الـ93  لحضات بشيك على التوصية كتحليل وارفعها مع الشرح لها  انما نرغب نستفيد منه نزول وصعود اوكي  والله الموفق

 *ياأخي بارك الله فيك والله ماقصرت؟؟؟ 
تاعب نفسك ولكن الجزاء عظيم بإزن الله والحسنات مالها آخر 
وأنا زعلان وشبه حزين لأني لم أدخل معك اليوم ولا توصيه لأني الآن فاتح بحوالي 15% من رأس المال  
ولا أقدر على المخاطره  فأنا واثق أن توصياتك صحيحه وإلى الأهداف ولكن أنت تعلم مدى القلق الرهيب عندما تفتح بحوالي 15% من رأس المال وبعدها يرتد السعر عكسك 150 نقطه 
ولكن متعوضه في أيام كثيره بإزن الله 
ولك مني أجمل تحيه 
وطبعا لم أسألك عن العمله التي انقلبت علي لأنك بارك الله فيك حللت  وماأبقيت فأنا أجد الإجابه قبل السؤال 
وبارك الله فيك*

----------


## aljameel

> يسلمو ايديك يا باشا 
> اليوم كونه اغلاق شهري فالواحد متلخبط ومو عارف ياخد قرار " طبعابالنسبه الي هالكلام " لكن بالتوفيق الك وللجميع ونظره ان شالله صائبه وموفقه وللاهداف كلها يارب

 لا تخاف اخي بإذن الله للارباح توكل على الله لاتخاف لا من اخر شهر ولا اخر سنة كن متحصن بعد الله بالستوب ونادرا جدا الاخبار او اخر شهر يعكس اتجاه عمله طبعا كتحليل منطقي والله اعلم  للمعلومية انا كاتب بالمشاركة التي انت اقتبستها 1.5119 هي الصح 1.5319  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> *ياأخي بارك الله فيك والله ماقصرت؟؟؟*  _تاعب نفسك ولكن الجزاء عظيم بإزن الله والحسنات مالها آخر_  _وأنا زعلان وشبه حزين لأني لم أدخل معك اليوم ولا توصيه لأني الآن فاتح بحوالي 15% من رأس المال_   _ولا أقدر على المخاطره فأنا واثق أن توصياتك صحيحه وإلى الأهداف ولكن أنت تعلم مدى القلق الرهيب عندما تفتح بحوالي 15% من رأس المال وبعدها يرتد السعر عكسك 150 نقطه_  _ولكن متعوضه في أيام كثيره بإزن الله_  _ولك مني أجمل تحيه_  _وطبعا لم أسألك عن العمله التي انقلبت علي لأنك بارك الله فيك حللت وماأبقيت فأنا أجد الإجابه قبل السؤال_  _وبارك الله فيك_

 جزاك الله خير
والجايات إن شاء الله بتاخذ رزقك منهم 
وهذا عين العقل ولكن اخي نسبة المخاطرة الارى انها كبيرة 15% انا لا اعرف كيف انت حاسبة هل النسبة من رأس المال اذا كانت كذلك انصحك لاتغامر هكذا مغامره 
والله يرزقك وتطلع بربح يسر خاطرك موفق بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم الان سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله للـ 1.5390 + - تقريبا باختراق الهاي ومنها يبداء رحلة النزول والله اعلم المهم تحت 1.5415 فهو للنزووول وهي الستوب للبيع  والله الموفق

----------


## heidar elselehdar

ابو مروان
اعطينا اخر اخبار اليورو دولار يعطيك الله العافية 
ده طبعا بعد صباح الخير عليك و على كل الاخوة

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان
> اعطينا اخر اخبار اليورو دولار يعطيك الله العافية 
> ده طبعا بعد صباح الخير عليك و على كل الاخوة

 اخي بالنسبة لليورو دولار والله اعلم كما بالتوصية علية وهو المتوقع والله اعلم حتى اللحظة الصعود بإذن الله للـ 1.3330 قابلة للزيادة للـ 1.3360  ومنها نبيع والستوب 1.3395 والهدف بإذن الله 1.3150  من هنا لسوق اوربا يتحرك السوق  اذا تغير شي سابلغ به بإذن الله  اما الان لا جديد والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

الجديد لدي عن المجنون بعد لحضات سارفق له مشاركة بعد لحضات إن شاء الله بس اتاكد من المؤاشرات

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 144.22  كفكرة الان في حال صعد المجنون او لم يصعد نتوقع له نزول النزول هو تصحيحي مالم يتبين لنا عكس ذلك  ساضع لكم نقاط الان حتى ارفع مشاركته التوصية السابقة مع الشرح المفصل له بإذن الله  خوفا ان ينزل قبل ارفع   انتم راقبو الان النقاط التاليه  144.46 او الهاي تحته للنزول   145.05 تحتها نزول   145.46 تحتها نزول   المهم النقاط الثلاثه هم الستوب للبيع بعد المراقبة  والله الموفق  وبعد لحضات بإذن الله سارفق الشرح للتوصية

----------


## aljameel

التوصية التي تهمني بالوقت الحالي التي ذكرت يافوق ياتحت سارفعها دقائق بعدها كتبت توصيات تعتبر لاغيه بعد هذه المشاركة والله اعلم الا من داخل به امس بعد التنبيه عليه مالم يكسر 141.50 فهو للصعود حتى الـ 144 وفوقها شوي المهم من داخل بالتنبيه يفضل الان يغلق على الربحوالحمد لله  ومبروك من استفاد ن التنبيه 
كفكرة عامه عن التنبيه الذي اقصده بعض المرات ليس متاكد اين سيذهب يافوق ياتحت فيكون اقرب للاتجاه انما اذكر ذلك ولكن بشرط كذا ان كان كسر او اختراق مالم ينفذ الشرط ممكن الاستفادة من التنبيه المهم اجنو وراقبو ما اكتبه الان والله اعلم  مع التوصية السابقة المقتبسه اوكي

----------


## aljameel

المجنوووووووووووون اكتب ولم تقلب الصفحة اريد ارفع المجنون بصفحة جديدة

----------


## aljameel

صبااااااااااااااااااااااح الخير 
جمعة مباركة إن شاء الله على الجميع مليئه بالارباح قولو يارب

----------


## alhriri2001

صباح النور والسعاده عليك يارب وعلى الجميع

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  بالاول أسف لعدم المتابعه لانشغالي ارجو معذرتي  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 142.25  اجدها فرصة فرغبت بوضعها لكم والخيار لكم بختيار البيع او الشراء بعد المراقبه  هو بمنطقة تصحيح اما يرتد منها صعود او يواصل نزول والله اعلم  ارتداد وباختراق الهاي السابق هدفه بإذن الله 148 قابل للزيادة  مواصلة نزول هدفه الاول بإذن الله 129 وله اهداف اخرى بإذن الله   فالخيارلكم بمراقبته والدخول به  الان بالوضع الحالي تحت 142.80 متوقع نزول له فوق 141.50 متوقع صعود له والله اعلم  الرجاء مراقبته بالاول قبل اتخاذ قرار البيع او الشراء   عن نفسي اتخذت العمل التالي بعد التوكل على الله   عامل بيع والستوب 142.80 وشراء والستوب 141.50   والهدف بإذن الله مفتوح كما ذكرت بالاول   والله يتكب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  وهذا شارت يبين الوجه هو حتى اللحظه بموجه صاعده وتصحيحها عند 141.50 المفلروض ومنها يرتد ولكن احتمال يواصل نزوله والله اعلم

 هذه التوصية التي تهمني والمرفق الذي ساكتبه معها غير ذلك التوصيات السابقة للمجنون ننساها والله اعلم ارجو التركيز بما اكتب حتى يتم الاستفادة منها للايام القادمة بإذن الله تحفظ بالمفضلة ومنها نستخرج التوصيات الاخرى  والله اعلم  الان السعر الحالي 144.08 والله اعلم كما ذكرت  سندخل بيع نراقب ونتوكل على الله  الستوبات 144.46 او الهاي\ 145.05 \ 145.46 نراقب ونتوكل على الله  الان كموجه عامه والله اعلم للصعود والنزول ماهو الا تصحيحي لمواصلة الصعود لهدف بإذن الله 148 واهداف ابعد من بعده  طبعا الصعود مربوط بشرط انه فوق 141.50 او كي  الان بوضعنا الحالي النزول المتوقع اما للتصحيح او يواصل نزوله ونتعرف منه هل بكسر الـ 141.50 ام لا  اي نزول بالوقت الحالي فهو تصحيحي وبناء موجه صغرى صاعده المهم فوق 143.10\20  فنرسم فيبو من اللو 141.57 للهاي الذي يعمله فوق 50% تصحيحي ليواصل صعوده كسرها هي المفتاح الاول للنزول  الان بالحاله الحالية الهاي 144.49 واللو 141.57 النقطة الستوب للشراء 143.10  كسر 143.10 مفتاح اول للنزول وهي مفتاح البناء لموجه هابطة  فنتوقع النزول انما غير مؤاكد ولكن اقرب للنزول من الصعود   النقطة 142.23 كسرها تاكيد بناء الموجه الهابطة وهدفها الاول بإذن الله 140.30 وكسر 140.15 فيكون الهدف الاول اكبر من 140.30 احتمنال يصل للـ 139\138 وطبعا اهداف اخرى ثاني وثالث انا بتكلم عن موجه على المدى المتوسط انما داخلها موجات على المدى القريب ولها اهداف داخل اهداف الموجه التى على المدى المتوسط يهمنا الان الاهدف الاهم  اصلا مجرد يكسر 139 تقريبا لست متاكد من النقطة 100%  الان تزيد تنقص بعض الشي فيما بعد ساستخلصها بالنقطة وساذكرها بإذن الله مجرد يكسر 141.50 تاكيد للنزول كما بالشارت المرفق مع التوصية الحالية لاهدافه الابعد والله اعلم  الاهداف الهابطة التي ذكرتها  مشروطه بكسر 141.50  بالنهاية نقطتان مهمه لمسيرة النزول 142.23 و 141.50 وقبلهم 143.10 ولاكن ليست باهميته النقطتان   السابق كل ماذكرته لمصلحة النزول   الان نتكلم عن الصعود   والله اعلم متوقع كما ذكرت الستوبات باول المشاركة نزول   فنراقب التالي المتوقع النزول كتصحيح يكون عند 143.50 + - تقريبا المهم فوق 143.10  فنراقب بالاول في حال ارتد كما هو متوقع من النقطة التقريبيه 143.50 تقريبا نغلق البيع وندخل شراء والستوب 143.10  كسرها نراقب النقطة الاخرى 142.23 او 142.30 بكسرهم تاكيد الموجه الهابطة مالم تكسر فيكون احتمال الصعود وارد ولكن النزول اقرب من الصعود في حال صعد واخترق 143.10 ثم 144.05 نتوقع بيصعد وتاكيدها اختراق الهاي 144.49 هذا احتمال ضعيف انما ذكرته للاحتياط فممكن الضعيف يقوى الله اعلم كل شي وارد بالسوق لاتستغرب شي قواعد التحليل بعض المرات تكسر   ها انا كتبت لكم شرح وافي واكفي للمجنون اتمنى من كل قلبي تطبيق ما ذكر وانا معكم سننتبع سوياً حتى بلوغ هدفنا بإذن الله منها تتعلمو من الشرح اذا توفقنا به واصاب ومنها الاستفادة الربحية  الشرح الحالي هو مفاتيح الشارت المرفق منه نتعرف هل سيذهب للـ 148 وفوق او سيذهب للـ 129 وتحت بإذن الله شوفو لاتزعلو مني اذا احد يسألني عن المجنون خارج التوصية الحالية او الشرح الحالي لن ارد علية واقصد بذلك حتى تعرف وتدخل بقناعه مع المتابعه يسهل عليك الباقي واتمنى لو احد من الاخوة بيسأل عن المجنون ولم يرى المشاركة ان ترفعو المشاركة مع التوصية له حتى تتم الاستفادة الكامله بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا للمعلومية كتب الشرح على ثلاث مراحل خلال 24 ساعة بمعنى اخذ وقت وتفكير لايروح التعب سدى والاجر دعوة بظهر الغيب فقط لاغير جزاكم الله خير الغشيم مع هذا الشرح يعرف اين سايتجه والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

ابتعدت عن الجهاز ارجع السوق مولع ممتاز المهم  المجنون والله اعلم الان عنده هدف بإذن الله 144.70 تقريبا  بشرط اختراق 144.53 والمتوقع منه يرتد نزول بإذن الله والباقي كما ذكرت سابقا  المهم تحت 145.05 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  لاتنسو  توصيات اليورو ين مالم تخترق 125.40 فهو للنزول بإذن الله وهي الستوب للبيع  في حال اخترقت نذهب للتوصية الاخرى كما ذكرت بالامس بيعمن 125.80 للـ 126.20\30  والستوب 126.50  والاهداف لكلت التوصيتان بإذن الله 123.80 \122.70 يهمنا الان توصيتنا الاولى اي صعود ولم يخترق 125.40 نبيع وهي الستوب والله اعلم ولكن لو صعد فوق 125.10 اخذ الحذر ويفضل البيع من اقرب نقطة للستوب بعد مراقبة   مالم يصعد فوق 125.10 فالتوصية الاولى هي الاقرب لنا  وممكن وضع ستوب للتوصية الاولى 125.05\10 او 125.40 الخيار لكم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اخوتي لاجديد حتى اللحظة الا الدولار فرنك  ساضع نقطة شراء اخرى لو ننزل تحت 780   الشراء من 770 للـ 740 والستوب 705   وضعت النقطة للاحتمالات لو نزل تحت 780 اوكي نبي نستفيد بقدر الامكان بتوفيق الله وفضله  والهدف هو نفسه بإذن الله او القناعة الخيار لكم  وللامانه انا دخلت شراء من 812 ولو نزل ساعزز من النقطة الاخرى  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

ارجو الا يؤاخذني احد  لم انتبه لمشاركتكم السابقة بالصفحات الخلفية 
الان انا مع السوق حتى نحدد نقاط دخولنا بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو الدولار كندي احتمال يرتد من 1.0080 + - تقريبا   لا للاستعجال   المهم تحت 1.0096 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب  يفضل باقل ستوب ممكن   لو صعد فوق 96 سنبحث له نقطة اخرى بإذن الله  الهدف القناعه هو له كذا احتمال اما بيواصل نزول لا اهداف بعيدة او هدف تقريبا 100 نقطة والله اعلم   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروك لمن دخل بها معي والحمد لله توصية على السريع  المهم عنده هدف قريب بإذن الله 1.0990 + - تقربا بشرط كسر 0010  والله اعلم   في حال وصل لهدفه وواصل نزول وكسر 9947 ثم اللو السابق 9926 بإذن الله هدفهى 9800 تقريبا  الان في حال لم يكسر 1.0011 نجني بعد مراقبه في حال نزل لهدفه 990 لم يواصل  نجني ربحنا   الشراء في حال نزل للـ 990 ولم يواصل والستوب 965  في حال لم يكسر 0011 الستوب 991 للشراء   والهدف بإذن الله القناعة  والله الموفق  توصية مضاربة باقل استوب ممكن هذا الجوز ممن يتحرك خاصة يوم الجمعة اذا عليه خبر مئات النقاط على شأن كذا ذكرت توصية الاشراء فلابد التسلح بالستوب بعد الاعتماد على الله

----------


## alhriri2001

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور على تعبك والله بجد الواحد مش عارف يشكرك ازاى 
اسال الله رب العرش العظيم ان يبسط عليك من بركاته ورحماته وفضله ورزقه
واساله لك النعيم المقيم الذى لا يحول ولا يزول ابدا  وغفران الذنوب
والامن من الروعات والثبات على الصراط وجوار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
امين امين امين 
تحياتى

----------


## medo555

صباح الخير وجمعه مباركه باذن الله  
استاذى الفاضل ممكن راى حضرتك فى اليورو دولار

----------


## meganet

> ابتعدت عن الجهاز ارجع السوق مولع ممتاز المهم  المجنون والله اعلم الان عنده هدف بإذن الله 144.70 تقريبا  بشرط اختراق 144.53 والمتوقع منه يرتد نزول بإذن الله والباقي كما ذكرت سابقا  المهم تحت 145.05 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع والله اعلم  والله الموفق

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
ممكن سؤال  
لو هو أخترق 145.05 هيكون هدفه القادم فين ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الحيم  النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 7154  خوارزمية الكشف عن الرأس والكتف بتقنية التحليل المويجي والله اعلم  الهدف بإذن الله 8500 او القناعه   الستوب 7117  الستوب هو المفروض اغلاق 4 ساعات تحت 7117 يبطل النموذج والخيار لكم اما اتخاذ كنقطة او اغلاق 4 ساعات   مجرد يصعد فوق 7230 تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  المهم مراقبته وعدم الاستعجال السعر قريب من الستوب    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   الحمد لله مايقارب 70 نقطة حتى اللحظة ومزيد من الصعود بإذن الله مبروك لمن دخل به الان مجرد يخترق 7230 هدفه القادم 7270 بإذن الله اختراق 7280 سيدفعه للصعود وزيادة الهدف بإذن الله والمجالمفتوح له 7344 اختراقها المجال مفتوح له بإذن الله بالصعود مالم تخترق 7344 متوقع له نزول تصحيحي وممكن الاستفادة منها بالبيع وهي الستوب والهدف القناعه حتى يتاكد له هدف بإذن الله  مجرد يخترق 7230 رفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول   والله الموفق

    اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر مبروك لمن دخل به ومبروك 116 نقطة والحمد لله وصل للهدف بالتمام 7270 بتوفيق الله وفضلة  الان اما مه نقطة 7297 في حال لم تخترق احتمال ينزل للتصحيح او غيره فممكن اخذها استوب للبيع في حال اخترقت نراقب النقطة 7345 مالم تخترق هي ستوب للبيع اخترقت خليكم فيه حتى القناعه بإذن الله هدف البيع بإذن الله القناعة بالاول واذا تاكد هدف سالغ به بإذن الله لا للاستعجال الدخول او الاغلاق بالمراقبة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> ممكن سؤال  
> لو هو أخترق 145.05 هيكون هدفه القادم فين ؟؟

 المجنون والله اعلم لو اخترق 145.05 امامه النقطة 145.47 مالم تخترق فهي الستوب ومن اقرب نقطة لها بيع اخترقت والله اعلم بننسى البيع بالوقت الحالي مؤقتا لانه مجرد يخترق 145.73تقريبا سيدخلنا بالموجه الصاعدة بشرط اختراق الهاي ثم 146.30\53 فيكون صعود في صعود واول اهدافه كما ذكرت 148 بإذن الله ولكن حتى اللحظة النزول سيد الموقف والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## beshay

صباح الخير
 للغالى 
ابو مروان

----------


## meganet

> المجنون والله اعلم لو اخترق 145.05 امامه النقطة 145.47 مالم تخترق فهي الستوب ومن اقرب نقطة لها بيع اخترقت والله اعلم بننسى البيع بالوقت الحالي مؤقتا لانه مجرد يخترق 145.73تقريبا سيدخلنا بالموجه الصاعدة بشرط اختراق الهاي ثم 146.30\53 فيكون صعود في صعود واول اهدافه كما ذكرت 148 بإذن الله ولكن حتى اللحظة النزول سيد الموقف والله اعلم  والله الموفق

 بارك الله فيك يا أخي

----------


## أبو جوان

جمعة مباركة على الاخوان
والحمد لله رب العالمين على كل شيء

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير وجمعه مباركه باذن الله   استاذى الفاضل ممكن راى حضرتك فى اليورو دولار

 بالاول بأستاذنك بفشت خلق بما انك سالت عن اليورو وسامحني مقدما
اخي من الصعب الحكم الان انما امس المنتدى كله بيقول نازل الوحيد انا قلت صاعد واكادت عليه مرات لا اقصد اني بطل ولا اي شي لاسمح الله انما ما اراه اكتبه 
والله اعلم حتى اللحظة شايف الصعود كما بالتوصية وليس اصرار او تعنت لا سمح الله انما امي صعود حتى لو بتراجع عن فكرة الصعود قبل اختراقه للـ 290 انما باخترقه لها ياكد الصعود كما ذكرت بالتوصية
شوف انا شرحت حتى لا يلومني احد منكم وخاصة تقريبا الوحيد المؤيد للصعود
فانتم اتخذو قراركم وتوكلو على الله انا بحاول باصغر ستوب ممكن من الصعب التاكيد 100% الصعود ولا شايف نزول حتى اللحظة
انا سمعت عيار ادوشني  والعيار الذي لايصيب يدوش والحمد لله هاهو صعد حتى 1.3306
انا من امبارح تجاهلته لليورو بصدق انزعجت والحمد لله صعد
سامحني على اللاطالة انما اتى التفريغ عندك طبعا وبالاكيد لا اقصد انت
المهم اتخذو قرارتكم     يهمني شي واحد الستوب 1.3395
ومن يرغب يضع ستوب 1.3333 لكم الخيار يهمني الستوب الاول
وللمعلومية التوصية قابلة للنجاح والفشل
والله الموفق

----------


## ديوان الباشا

صدق توقعي بان المجنون شراء

----------


## aljameel

> جمعة مباركة على الاخوان
> والحمد لله رب العالمين على كل شيء

 جمعة مباركة على الجميع إن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير
> للغالى 
> ابو مروان

 صباح النور والسرور ياغالي
هلا بيشو تصدق بس ارى مشاركة لك يسعدني واتفائل بك لهدؤك وامشاركات الخفيفة اللطيفة
تفائلي   طبيعي انما التوفيق بيد الله وحده
كيف صاحبك وصل له رساله قوله معك اسبوع فقط والا ترجع من المطار (بالبلاك نضعه)
سلملي عليه كثيرررررررررررررررر
تحياتي لك وله

----------


## medo555

> بالاول بأستاذنك بفشت خلق بما انك سالت عن اليورو وسامحني مقدما
> اخي من الصعب الحكم الان انما امس المنتدى كله بيقول نازل الوحيد انا قلت صاعد واكادت عليه مرات لا اقصد اني بطل ولا اي شي لاسمح الله انما ما اراه اكتبه 
> والله اعلم حتى اللحظة شايف الصعود كما بالتوصية وليس اصرار او تعنت لا سمح الله انما امي صعود حتى لو بتراجع عن فكرة الصعود قبل اختراقه للـ 290 انما باخترقه لها ياكد الصعود كما ذكرت بالتوصية
> شوف انا شرحت حتى لا يلومني احد منكم وخاصة تقريبا الوحيد المؤيد للصعود
> فانتم اتخذو قراركم وتوكلو على الله انا بحاول باصغر ستوب ممكن من الصعب التاكيد 100% الصعود ولا شايف نزول حتى اللحظة
> انا سمعت عيار ادوشني  والعيار الذي لايصيب يدوش والحمد لله هاهو صعد حتى 1.3306
> انا من امبارح تجاهلته لليورو بصدق انزعجت والحمد لله صعد
> سامحني على اللاطالة انما اتى التفريغ عندك طبعا وبالاكيد لا اقصد انت
> المهم اتخذو قرارتكم     يهمني شي واحد الستوب 1.3395
> ...

  اشكرك اخى الفاضل على الاهتمام بالرد ولو انى مش فاهم معنى كلمه بفشت اخلاق 
اولا انا سالت حضرتك لانى مقتنع بارائك ومتابع ليك ولتوصياتك الصائبه ولو ماكننتش مقتنع ماكنتش سالت حضرتك واهتميت انى اخد رايك فيه كل الحايه هو مجرد تاكيد مش اكتر  وبعتزر  لو كنت ازعجتك او تقلت عليك انا عارف انك مش بتكون متفرغ لكل واحد فينا لكن من ثقتنا فيك وقله خبرتنا هى اللى بتخلينا نستنجد بذوى الخبره  
واشكرك مره تانيه

----------


## aljameel

> اشكرك اخى الفاضل على الاهتمام بالرد ولو انى مش فاهم معنى كلمه بفشت اخلاق 
> اولا انا سالت حضرتك لانى مقتنع بارائك ومتابع ليك ولتوصياتك الصائبه ولو ماكننتش مقتنع ماكنتش سالت حضرتك واهتميت انى اخد رايك فيه كل الحايه هو مجرد تاكيد مش اكتر وبعتزر لو كنت ازعجتك او تقلت عليك انا عارف انك مش بتكون متفرغ لكل واحد فينا لكن من ثقتنا فيك وقله خبرتنا هى اللى بتخلينا نستنجد بذوى الخبره  
> واشكرك مره تانيه

 اخي شكرا لك واعتز بالثقة التي اؤليتنيها 
لا كان فيه حديث ضرب مسامير المقصود انا فيه ليس بالموضوع هنا في مكان ما لا يهم على توصية اليورو بانه صاعد كما بالتوصية فانا متجاهل اليورو من امس المساء والكلام ازعجني بصدق
فانت سألت عنه عندما صعد 
فا أفرغت مابنفسي على سؤالك تسمى  فشت خلق 
أسف واكرر اسفي لك انما انت جئت بالنص لا لك لا ناقة ولا جمل هذا مثل
تحياتي لك واعتز بثقتك اخي العزيز وهي وسام لي 
وصلت الفكرة

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم اخواني الصلاة بارك الله فيكم 
وإن شاء الله لنا لقاء بعد الصلاة 
لاجديد وهاهو اليورو يقترب هو من اخرني عن الذهاب  
موفقين بإذن الله .. وجمعة مباركة

----------


## beshay

> صباح النور والسرور ياغالي
> هلا بيشو تصدق بس ارى مشاركة لك يسعدني واتفائل بك لهدؤك وامشاركات الخفيفة اللطيفة
> تفائلي   طبيعي انما التوفيق بيد الله وحده
> كيف صاحبك وصل له رساله قوله معك اسبوع فقط والا ترجع من المطار (بالبلاك نضعه)
> سلملي عليه كثيرررررررررررررررر
> تحياتي لك وله

 صاحبى يسلم عبيك كتير  وانا كنت معه امس وكنا بنحكى عن واحد صاحبنا  ربنا يكرمه

----------


## أبو جوان

> أستاذنكم اخواني الصلاة بارك الله فيكم 
> وإن شاء الله لنا لقاء بعد الصلاة 
> لاجديد وهاهو اليورو يقترب هو من اخرني عن الذهاب  
> موفقين بإذن الله .. وجمعة مباركة

 إذنك معاك يا الجميل
تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

----------


## Don Jwan

مساء الخير ابومروان حبيبنا الغالي موفقين ان شاء الله جميعا ويوم موفق للجميع

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  لاتنسو توصيات اليورو ين مالم تخترق 125.40 فهو للنزول بإذن الله وهي الستوب للبيع  في حال اخترقت نذهب للتوصية الاخرى كما ذكرت بالامس بيعمن 125.80 للـ 126.20\30  والستوب 126.50  والاهداف لكلت التوصيتان بإذن الله 123.80 \122.70 يهمنا الان توصيتنا الاولى اي صعود ولم يخترق 125.40 نبيع وهي الستوب والله اعلم ولكن لو صعد فوق 125.10 اخذ الحذر ويفضل البيع من اقرب نقطة للستوب بعد مراقبة   مالم يصعد فوق 125.10 فالتوصية الاولى هي الاقرب لنا  وممكن وضع ستوب للتوصية الاولى 125.05\10 او 125.40 الخيار لكم   والله الموفق

 تم البيع من التوصية الاخرى من حدود 125.80  توكلنا على الله

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
مبرووك عليكم الارباح وإن شاء الله من ربح لربح بتوفيق الله وفضلة 
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
الحمد لله أستفدنا منهم بالصعود وبإذن الله الافادة الاكبر بالنزول 
موفقين بإذن الله 
المهم انا بصدق مرهق عيوني تزغلل من شاشة الجهاز ساكتب لكم ماهو المفيد بد لحضات والباقي عليكم

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> السلام عليكم 
> مبرووك عليكم الارباح وإن شاء الله من ربح لربح بتوفيق الله وفضلة 
> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
> الحمد لله أستفدنا منهم بالصعود وبإذن الله الافادة الاكبر بالنزول 
> موفقين بإذن الله 
> المهم انا بصدق مرهق عيوني تزغلل من شاشة الجهاز ساكتب لكم ماهو المفيد بد لحضات والباقي عليكم

 ريح نفسك ياريس ارتاح شوية عشان عيونك  :Eh S(7):   وتسلم وربنا يحفظك ويشفيك من كل ما يتعبك يارب  :Good:

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ركزو الله يسعدكم بما اقول لانه مهم جدا  اولا التسلح بالستوب بعد الاعتماد على الله  كتحليل اساسي فيه شي لا اعرف ماهو انما يخص اليورو يهمنا قبل صدور البيانات الامريكية   احتمال اليورو وما يتبعه كيورو ين اخذ الاتجاه الجانبي بمعنى يكون بنفس المنطقة يتحرك حتى صدور البيانات الامريكية ومنها يافوق ياتحت  الاحتمال الثاني احتمال ينزل بشمعات ليموزين قبل صدور البيانات وعند البيانات ام يواصل او يرتد صعود بصراحة اميل للاحتمال الاول والله اعلم مالم ينزل ورأيتم اخذه الاتجاه الجانبي يفضل الانتظار افضل او ستوب صغير ولو نزل نقدم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  انا لا اعرف هل البيانات تدعم النزول او عكسه ولكن فوات ربح ولاخسارة  اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد  هذا مايخص اليورو ليس تخويف او اراهب انما الحذر واجب   الكيبل والله اعلم راقبو النقطة 1.5295 اما يرتد منها صعود او يواصل نزول ولا للاستعجال واصل نزول بإذن الله تسعدو منه في حال ارتد بعد تاكد اغلقو وادخولو شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد اووكي اكرر لا للاستعجال احتمال يرتد كم نقطة ثم يرجع ويواصل نزول كل شي وارد  المهم من يعرف توقيت البيانات الامريكة يبلغنا بالوقت جزاه الله الله خير انا معلومتي بتقول فيه خبر من امريكا عند الساعة 3.30 بتوقيت السعودية بعد ساعة ونصف من الان المهم من لديه معلومة لا يبخل على اخوته   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## أوباما

الخبر الساعة 12:30 بتوقيت جرنتش
3:30 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة

----------


## J e m y

السلام عليكم, 
الساعة الآن 2:09 بتوقيت القاهرة بعد تقديم الساعة بالأمس لتصبح GMT +3:00 
الخبر الساعة 3:30 بتوقيت القاهرة ...

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ركزو الله يسعدكم بما اقول لانه مهم جدا  اولا التسلح بالستوب بعد الاعتماد على الله  كتحليل اساسي فيه شي لا اعرف ماهو انما يخص اليورو يهمنا قبل صدور البيانات الامريكية   احتمال اليورو وما يتبعه كيورو ين اخذ الاتجاه الجانبي بمعنى يكون بنفس المنطقة يتحرك حتى صدور البيانات الامريكية ومنها يافوق ياتحت  الاحتمال الثاني احتمال ينزل بشمعات ليموزين قبل صدور البيانات وعند البيانات ام يواصل او يرتد صعود بصراحة اميل للاحتمال الاول والله اعلم مالم ينزل ورأيتم اخذه الاتجاه الجانبي يفضل الانتظار افضل او ستوب صغير ولو نزل نقدم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  انا لا اعرف هل البيانات تدعم النزول او عكسه ولكن فوات ربح ولاخسارة  اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد  هذا مايخص اليورو ليس تخويف او اراهب انما الحذر واجب   الكيبل والله اعلم راقبو النقطة 1.5295 اما يرتد منها صعود او يواصل نزول ولا للاستعجال واصل نزول بإذن الله تسعدو منه في حال ارتد بعد تاكد اغلقو وادخولو شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد اووكي اكرر لا للاستعجال احتمال يرتد كم نقطة ثم يرجع ويواصل نزول كل شي وارد  المهم من يعرف توقيت البيانات الامريكة يبلغنا بالوقت جزاه الله الله خير انا معلومتي بتقول فيه خبر من امريكا عند الساعة 3.30 بتوقيت السعودية بعد ساعة ونصف من الان المهم من لديه معلومة لا يبخل على اخوته    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 شكراعلى التنبيه يا غالى الخبر بعد ساعة ونص من الان فعلا الساعه 3 ونص بتوقيت القاهرة   الساعه 3 ونص بتوقيت السعودية الساعه 12 ونص بتوقيت جرينيتش   وهو من اهم الاخبار على الاطلاق وكل شىء وارد فيه

----------


## solo90515

هلا بالغالي
اخي هناك ثلاثة اخبار على الدولار الساعة 3.30 تتعلق بالناتج القومي الاجمالي وثقة المستهلك والمتوقع ان تتأتي النتائج ايجايبة مما سيؤدي الى زيادة قوة الدولار وهبوط العملات أمامه هذا ان صدقت التوقعات واتت اجابية والله اعلم ولاننسى انا اليوم اغلاق شهري وقد نرى تحركات غريبة للسوق 
جزاك الله الخير يالجميل وأعطاك الصحة والعافية

----------


## alhriri2001

https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event

----------


## aljameel

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel   _الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم   لو صعد بيع من 9270 للـ 9320   الستوب 9340   الهدف بإذن الله 9100   من الهدف نقرر عليه بإذن الله  اخواني لا احد يقول ضرب الستوب اوغيره  انا بتوقع صعود لنقطة ما فيجب البيع بالمراقبة ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب حتى نكون بالمئمن بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  ====================== ============== ======  هذه توصية الاسترالي دولار  الحمد لله صعد للـ 9322  لما هو متوقع ولله الحمد وتفعلت التوصية من دخل بها يراقب التالي احتمال بنغير بها   نراقب النقطة 9230 للـ 9160  من احدهم او مابينهم ارتد نغلقالبيع  وندخل شراء والستوب 9160 ورجاء خاص بعد مراقبة ولا للاستعجال لاخوف نحن معه   هدف الصعود بإذن الله 9380 في حال كسر 9160 بإذن الله لهدفنا ومتوقع اكثر من الهدف  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا_

----------


## aljameel

> الخبر الساعة 12:30 بتوقيت جرنتش
> 3:30 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة

  

> السلام عليكم, 
> الساعة الآن 2:09 بتوقيت القاهرة بعد تقديم الساعة بالأمس لتصبح GMT +3:00 
> الخبر الساعة 3:30 بتوقيت القاهرة ...

   

> شكراعلى التنبيه يا غالى الخبر بعد ساعة ونص من الان فعلا الساعه 3 ونص بتوقيت القاهرة   الساعه 3 ونص بتوقيت السعودية الساعه 12 ونص بتوقيت جرينيتش   وهو من اهم الاخبار على الاطلاق وكل شىء وارد فيه

  

> هلا بالغالي
> اخي هناك ثلاثة اخبار على الدولار الساعة 3.30 تتعلق بالناتج القومي الاجمالي وثقة المستهلك والمتوقع ان تتأتي النتائج ايجايبة مما سيؤدي الى زيادة قوة الدولار وهبوط العملات أمامه هذا ان صدقت التوقعات واتت اجابية والله اعلم ولاننسى انا اليوم اغلاق شهري وقد نرى تحركات غريبة للسوق 
> جزاك الله الخير يالجميل وأعطاك الصحة والعافية

  

> https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event

 بارك الله فيكم جميعا واشكركم على التفاعل وسرعة الرد جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## ali alrashidi

السلام عليكم 
كيف حالك ابو مروان وكيف الشباب 
جمعه مباركه 
اتمنى لكم الخير  
الله يعطيك العافيه ابو مروان ويجزاك خير على ما تقوم به من اجلنا 
من حقك علينا نشكرك زي ما انت تتعب وتجتهد عشان غيرك 
الله يجزاك خير يالغالي

----------


## صاحب هدف

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم  
السلام عليكم جميعا ويوم مبارك ومليء بالارباح ان شاء الله  
استاذي الغالي تحية خاصة لك الله يبارك فيك .

----------


## zamalkawy66

أستانا ياتري ايه رأيك في المجنون دلوقتي

----------


## aljameel

اشم راحة نزول والله اعلم قبل الاخبار هي احساس فقط  لو حصل ذلك اجنو ربحكم قبل صدور الخبر  موفقين بإذن الله  اخواني من يسأل سارد عليه الرجاء الانتظار الان مشغول الصبر علي دقائق

----------


## alhriri2001

الخبر سلبي بس اشوف الدولار صامد ممكن يكون ده على اساس اننا فى الفتره الامريكيه

----------


## مبارز

الأخ أبو مروان رجاء توضيح الموقف الان بعد الخبر السلبي علي الدولار 
وان كما تقول تشم رائحة صعود للدولار
رجاء تحليل وافي للدولار اندكس لان التحليلات علي مواقع كتيرة متاربة وحتي التحليل الواحد يع لك ميت احتمال
فرجاء معرفة موقف الدولار العام اية من التحليل الاساسي و من تحليل اليوت

----------


## J e m y

سؤال للإدارة   * فعلاً الخدمات التى تم اضافتها لبورتال المتداول العربى متميزة 
 ولكن الاخبار ملاحظ انها متأخرة بعض الشئ فى رصد تأثيرها ... *

----------


## المنطق2010

ما  هو  الحل   للخروج من بيع اليورو دولار 
ولكم شكري

----------


## lionofegypt2020

:AA: الف الف الف مبروووك الارباح ملعلعه الشارت ياريس  :AA:    :Eh S(7):  :18: اليورو ين حبيب الكل  :Eh S(7):  :18:   جزاك الله خيرا ومن نجاح الى نجاح   :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## aljameel

أسف اخواني على الانقطاع والله مرهق نمت لا رتاح والحمد لله  الحمد لله الخبر تأثيره على اليورو لايذكر كما توقعت التاثير على اليورو  والحمد لله لم يضرب ولاستوب ولله الحمد والشكر  مبروووك عليكم وعلينا وعقبال الاهداف بإذن الله  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم سيرتد من الـ 144 تقريبا اذا صعد لها ليكمل مشواره بالنزول بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم  
أنا توني صاحي من النوم وما ادري احد كتب عن التوصية هذي والا لا 
المهم هذا شارت النيوزيلندي دولار والبيع من سعره الان او الانتظار عشرين نقطة اخرى

----------


## aljoufi

اخي الجميل ايش الوضع الآن بيع أو شراء

----------


## aBoRaMa

الباوند فرنك

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل ايش الوضع الآن بيع أو شراء

 والله ياجوفي متاخر لاسف الناس بايعه من فوق من امس الصباح محدد نقاط البيع 
الان لا انصحك بالدخول لا تلحق سعر الاسبوع الجاي ابشر بالخير بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  
> أنا توني صاحي من النوم وما ادري احد كتب عن التوصية هذي والا لا 
> المهم هذا شارت النيوزيلندي دولار والبيع من سعره الان او الانتظار عشرين نقطة اخرى

 بارك الله فيك ابوراما جعله في ميزان حسناتك 
بإذن الله توصية موفقه

----------


## aljoufi

الله يجزيك بالخير اخوي الجميل انا بايع من فوق وقفلت على ارباح ولله الحمد خيرك سابق
انا بس اسأل هل النزول فقط بسبب الأخبار ام تغير الاتجاه الى اسفل
ودمتم

----------


## heidar elselehdar

ابو مروان
انا واضع امر معلق بيع لليورو دولار من 3330  ايه رايك اتركه و لا الغيه 
ملحوظه عندى امر بيع من 3185 لم اخرج منه بعد 
هو بعقد صغير و يمكننى تحمل الاف النقاط و اذا تفعل العقد الثانى لازلت استطيع تحمل الاف النقاط
ارجو النصيحة

----------


## aljameel

اليورو والله اعلم اذا ارتد الان سيذهب للـ 1.3370 باختراق الهاي ويكون اخر صعود له والله اعلم ومنها النزوول بإذن الله اذا نزل الان بعد اللو الحالي لن يصعد بإذن الله   انا ناسي كم واضع الستوب

----------


## aljoufi

الله يجزيك بالخير اخوي الجميل انا بايع من فوق وقفلت على ارباح ولله الحمد خيرك سابق
انا بس اسأل هل النزول فقط بسبب الأخبار ام تغير الاتجاه الى اسفل
ودمتم

----------


## aljameel

حتى اللحظة اخواني لا ارى جديد على التوصيات وإن شاء الله لاهدافهم 
لو استجد جديد سابلغ به بإذن الله  
كما المتوقع والله اعلم حتى اللحظة

----------


## aljoufi

> حتى اللحظة اخواني لا ارى جديد على التوصيات وإن شاء الله لاهدافهم 
> لو استجد جديد سابلغ به بإذن الله  
> كما المتوقع والله اعلم حتى اللحظة

 معليش اخوي الجميل تحملني شوي نحن الآن في سيناريو الصعود أم الهبوط

----------


## aljameel

> الله يجزيك بالخير اخوي الجميل انا بايع من فوق وقفلت على ارباح ولله الحمد خيرك سابق 
> انا بس اسأل هل النزول فقط بسبب الأخبار ام تغير الاتجاه الى اسفل 
> ودمتم

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر
مبروك وتستاهل كل خير
والقناعه كنز

----------


## aBoRaMa

> بارك الله فيك ابوراما جعله في ميزان حسناتك 
> بإذن الله توصية موفقه

 الحمدلله ارتد 25 نقطة من كتابتي للمشاركة، لكن انا طبعا داخل تحتها بـ 25 من نقطة التقاطع مع الترند يعني مكسب 50 ولله الحمد

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> الحمد لله على الارباح ومبروك للجمبع وادعو للاسترالى الى مش هاين علية ينزل جة فوق الترن وضقر مش عارف ينزل تحتة واليورو دولار برضو الى حد مازال يقاوم بس ان شا الله هينهااار

 ربنا يكرمك يارب ياريس

----------


## aljameel

اخواني لاتنسو اليوم جمعة القناعة كنز   الاسبوع الجاي إن شاء الله لن يفوتنا شي سنلاحقهم وين مايروحو  المهم اجنو ارباحكم اولا باول لاتتركو شي   والاسبوع الجاي خيره معه بإذن الله  الخيار لكم

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم تحت 144 المجنون بإذن الله لهدف 143\142.90 قابل للزيادة المهم يكسر اللو الحالي  السعر الحالي 143.77  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

غصب عنك يالمجنون بتنزل مو بكيفك بإذن الله 
لا تزعلني انا اليزعلني بيرووووح لحضن ابو لهب

----------


## aljameel

افااااا ..........يالمجنون .............. 
اجنو اولا باول لست مرتاح بصراحة المفروض المجنون لايصعد فوق 144 والله اعلم والخيار لكم

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم ولنا لقاء بإذن الله

----------


## carin

ربنا يوفقكم باذن الله فى السوق

----------


## عبدالله 666

اخوي مساء الخير
انا بايع يورو و هدفي 1.3250 
هل تتوقع يوصله اليوم و الا اسكر عقودي على خساره ؟؟

----------


## aBoRaMa

> السلام عليكم  
> أنا توني صاحي من النوم وما ادري احد كتب عن التوصية هذي والا لا 
> المهم هذا شارت النيوزيلندي دولار والبيع من سعره الان او الانتظار عشرين نقطة اخرى

 اي واحد دخل على هذه الصفقة يجب عليه اغلاقها قبل اغلاق السوق وهي ربحانة ولله الحمد اكثر من 35 نقطة الان 
لا احد يعلم ما يمكن ان يحدث في الاجازة

----------


## beck777

اخي ابوراما وابو مروان عندي بيع نيوزيلندي من 0.7206 اعلم تمام ان هذا كان مخالف تمام لتوصية الأخ ابو مروان ولكن رأيتها متأخر جدا والأن ارجو نصيحتكم هل من الممكن العودة الى النقطة فانا داخل تقريبا ب 5% من راسمال اي حجمها بسيط ولكن اكره ان اغلق على خسارة قبل ان أتأكد من صعوده وتغيير الأتجاه تماما فماذا تشيرون علي جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## aBoRaMa

> اخي ابوراما وابو مروان عندي بيع نيوزيلندي من 0.7206 اعلم تمام ان هذا كان مخالف تمام لتوصية الأخ ابو مروان ولكن رأيتها متأخر جدا والأن ارجو نصيحتكم هل من الممكن العودة الى النقطة فانا داخل تقريبا ب 5% من راسمال اي حجمها بسيط ولكن اكره ان اغلق على خسارة قبل ان أتأكد من صعوده وتغيير الأتجاه تماما فماذا تشيرون علي جزاكم الله خيرا .

 الغريب إن توصيتي وتوصية ابو مروان تختلف تماماً عن اللي أنت كتبته 
شوف يا بيك 
أنا شغلي كله يعتمد على الترندات والارتدادات على نسب الفيبو
وسؤالك أعتقد يقدر يجاوبه ابو مروان احسن مني لأنه متخصص في الموجات 
ولكن في تقديري الشخصي أن الارتداد لاختبار الترند وارد جداً وبالذات أن نقطة البيفوت مقاربة للتقاطع مع الترند

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  شايف المجنون واليورو ين والدولار ين بانهم للنزول بإذن الله  خايف من فتح قاب يوم الاثنين للاعلى لا نعرف ماذا يحصل خلال الويكند  افتتاح على قاب للاعلى يلغي النزول والله اعلم  اليوم المجنون لو ماصعد فوق 144 لاكدت نزول 99% الاسبوع القادم  انما بصعود لل 144.33 بصدق هو من يرددني  نقسي اقولكم تمسكو فيه قبل الاغلاق  لكن بصراحه خائف من القاب  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابوراما وابو مروان عندي بيع نيوزيلندي من 0.7206 اعلم تمام ان هذا كان مخالف تمام لتوصية الأخ ابو مروان ولكن رأيتها متأخر جدا والأن ارجو نصيحتكم هل من الممكن العودة الى النقطة فانا داخل تقريبا ب 5% من راسمال اي حجمها بسيط ولكن اكره ان اغلق على خسارة قبل ان أتأكد من صعوده وتغيير الأتجاه تماما فماذا تشيرون علي جزاكم الله خيرا .

 اخي واقف والله اعلم على منطقة تصحيح فاحتمال يرتد منها او ينزل للـ 7240 تقريبا ويرتد 
لو نزل تحت 7230 اتوقع له النزول فوقها والله اعلم للصعود

----------


## salman123

> السلام عليكم  شايف المجنون واليورو ين والدولار ين بانهم للنزول بإذن الله  خايف من فتح قاب يوم الاثنين للاعلى لا نعرف ماذا يحصل خلال الويكند  افتتاح على قاب للاعلى يلغي النزول والله اعلم  اليوم المجنون لو ماصعد فوق 144 لاكدت نزول 99% الاسبوع القادم  انما بصعود لل 144.33 بصدق هو من يرددني  نقسي اقولكم تمسكو فيه قبل الاغلاق لكن بصراحه خائف من القاب   والله الموفق

 يعطيك العافيه اخوي الجميل  ... 
اذا ممكن تبين توجه زوج  ...  الكندي _ فرنك      حيث اني قمت بشرائه  1.0635   
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## aljoufi

اخي الجميل جزاك الله خير على كل ما تقوم به من مساعدة

----------


## Dr_hodhod

> الكيبل والله اعلم الان سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله للـ 1.5390 + - تقريبا باختراق الهاي ومنها يبداء رحلة النزول والله اعلم المهم تحت 1.5415 فهو للنزووول وهي الستوب للبيع  والله الموفق

 _ماهي نظرتك للباوند بعد ارتداده ونزوله من عند 1.5390 
في مشاركه سابقه لك قلت أنه للنزووووول   ... أعلم 
ولكن هل هو نزول تصحيحي وسيصعد مره أخرى 
أم نزول طويل  وماهي الأهداف  فأنا بايع كميه عند  1.5200 
أرجو التوضيح لي ؟؟ 
وماهي النقاط التي يمكن أن أتحرك معها صعودا ونزولا؟؟؟ 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور  أخي_

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع  ساتكلم عن العملات الواضحة لي الان مالم اتكلم عنه يكون غير واضح لدي احتمال بعد الافتتاح يتضح ونتكلم به  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم  الاسبوع الماضي لدينا توصية بيع على اليورو دولار من 1.3330 للـ 1.3360 بستوب 1.3395 والحمد لله صعد للسعر المتوقع ونزل  وفضلت جني قبل الاغلاق خوفا لا نعرف ماذا يحدث خلال الافتتاح ليوم الاثنين   لا اعرف من اغلق او من لا يغلق سنتكلم به للاستفادة منه أن كان نزول او صعود  الاغلاق 1.3293  النزول والله اعلم  سنراقب الافتتاح تحت 1.3333 نتوقع النزول بإذن الله وممكن اخذها ستوب للبيع  ونراقب النقاط التاليه وهي مهمه للاطمئنان على النزول 1.3223 والنقطة 1.3180  بكسرهم بنقول إن شاء الله اكتفى بالصعود السابق  من 1.3114 للـ 1.3342  فنتوقع كسر القاع 1.3114 وعمل قاع جديد والله اعلم ولكل حادث حديث    الصعود والله اعلم  نراقب الافتتاح فوق 1.3333 نتوقع الصعود ويكون الستوب القاع 1.3254 او سعر الاغلاق  فنتوقع عمل قمة جديدة   ونراقب التالي النقطة 1.3417\1.3422 باخترقها نتوقع بيصعد بإذن الله للـ 1.3440 ثم 1.3490\1.3500 ولكل حادث حديث  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق الرزق جميعا

----------


## Hajr444

وعليكم السلام والرحمه  
مشكور استاذنا الكبير الجميل على هذا المجهود    
انا كان عندي صفقة واغلقتها قبل الاغلاق على اليورو دولار     
وبالتوفيق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم  الاسبوع الماضي لدينا توصية بيع عليه عند 1.3390 بستوب 1.5415 والحمد لله صعد للسعر المتوقع ونزل ولله الحمد للـ 1.5252 وفضلت جني قبل الاغلاق خوفا لا نعرف ماذا يحدث خلال الافتتاح ليوم الاثنين   لا اعرف من اغلق او من لا يغلق   بصرحة احتمالاته كثيرة صعود او نزول ولكن ساتكلم   النزول والله اعلم  البقاء تحت 1.5390 امامه نقطة 1.5250 ثم 1.5200 بكسرهم بإذن الله نتوقع النزول ولم يتبقى لنا الا القاع 1.5126 الستوب بعيد 1.5390 ويفضل المراقبة للافتتاح   الصعود والله اعلم   مالم يكسر 1.5250 او 1.5200 ممكن استخدامهم كستوب للشراء  ونراقب الهاي 1.5390 ثم 1.5410\20 باختراقهم نتوقع يصعد لاختبار النقاط التاليه 1.5498 \1.5524 باختراقهم صعود والله اعلم  وانا افضل الافتتاح ومنه نحكم عليه أين سيذهب ان كان صعود او نزول ولكل حادث حديث   انما من معه لازال يراقب نقاط النزول   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## mohamed moustafa

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم  الاسبوع الماضي لدينا توصية بيع عليه عند 1.3390 بستوب 1.5415 والحمد لله صعد للسعر المتوقع ونزل ولله الحمد للـ 1.5252 وفضلت جني قبل الاغلاق خوفا لا نعرف ماذا يحدث خلال الافتتاح ليوم الاثنين   لا اعرف من اغلق او من لا يغلق   بصرحة احتمالاته كثيرة صعود او نزول ولكن ساتكلم   النزول والله اعلم  البقاء تحت 1.5390 امامه نقطة 1.5250 ثم 1.5200 بكسرهم بإذن الله نتوقع النزول ولم يتبقى لنا الا القاع 1.5126 الستوب بعيد 1.5390 ويفضل المراقبة للافتتاح   الصعود والله اعلم   مالم يكسر 1.5250 او 1.5200 ممكن استخدامهم كستوب للشراء  ونراقب الهاي 1.5390 ثم 1.5410\20 باختراقهم نتوقع يصعد لاختبار النقاط التاليه 1.5498 \1.5524 باختراقهم صعود والله اعلم  وانا افضل الافتتاح ومنه نحكم عليه أين سيذهب ان كان صعود او نزول ولكل حادث حديث   انما من معه لازال يراقب نقاط النزول   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## صاحب هدف

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم  
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## farid7adid

نظرة ثاقبة اخي الجميل و من ارباح لارباح باذن الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السلام عليكم  راودتني فكرة فرغبت تشاركوني بها   فتحت حساب جديد لأبني رصيد الحساب 3000 دولار  لم يتفعل بعد انما احتمال بعد الافتتاح  او غدا صباحاً الله اعلم الرافعة الماليه 1:400 هدفي الشهري بإذن الله من 10 للـ 30 % كنسبة ربح هدفي اليومي بإذن الله من 50 للـ 100 نقطة واذا زاد خير وبركة انما الهدف العام للحساب أستثماري بإذن الله  بمعنى نفسي طويل فلو توفقت به بإذن الله كنسبة نمو عام من 30 لل 50 % اعتبرها نجاح للحساب انا بتكلم من منطق تاجر الدخول بالصفقة بـ 1 دولار فقط اما الدخول مجزء او دولار ولكن لن يتجاوز دولار حسب الفرصة بمعنى اما الدخول يكون العقد بدولار او 50 سنت او 20\30 سنت حسب الوضع العام   سافتح حساب ديمو وساضع به توصيات ماهو موجود بالديمو هو ما اعمل به بإذن الله بالحساب الحقيقي بقدر المستطاع  واعدكم 80% للـ 100% صفقات الحساب الحقيقي هي من توصيات الحساب الديمو بإذن الله المهم الموجود كتوصيات  بالديمو سأخذ من احدهم او كلاهما حسب الوضع  ساضع ستوب احتمال بعيد نوعا ما حتى يتسنى لي التعزيز واحتمال اعمل هدك كل شي وارد وساعمل جاهدا بأن لا اغلق على خسارة بإذن الله طبعا ساكتب توصيات بالموضوع وتحليل كما بالسابق ولكن ليس كل مايكتب بالموضوع ساضعه بالحساب الديمو حسب الفرصة الاقوى ساضعها بإذن الله  وبأمانه لدي حساب شخصي ساعمل به بما يكتب هنا بالموضوع او الديمو ولكن لن ابلغ بدخولي بعملة ما دخولي من ما اكتبه لاني اتعامل به كدخول مرات مضارب ومرات اجني بقناعة ومرات اصبر حسب الوضع المناسب لي   المهم اخترت برنامج Windsor الغالب منكم يحب التعامل به  المشكلة التي بتواجهني هي عدم معرفتي كيفية ادارة الحساب من طرف واحد اقصد المتحكم به فمن لديه المعرفة يبلغني حتى اعمل بها   اسم المستخدم : 673521  الرقم السري : wcu1yki  بالنهاية هدفي العام هو ادارة رأس المال والا فيني اضع الديمو واضع به توصيات ولكن حب لغيرك كما تحب لنفسك هو مادفعني بربط الحساب الحقيقي بالديمو فاذا توفقنا به بإذن الله استمراريته وساعمل بقدر المستطاع على النجاح بإذن الله وتوفيقه   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  وللامانه واضع ببالي اليورو دولار حتى اللحظة  كهدف بعيد   لأني ارى له هدف بإذن الله   1.2682   ساراقب الافتتاح وإن شاء الله تكون اول صفقة ويارب يكتب لها النجاح المهم الحساب يتفعل لانه كل شي جاهز من الاسبوع الماضي  لاينقصه الا المبلغ وتم اليوم تحويل المبلغ عن طريق الفيزا  اتوقع مع الافتتاح بيتفعل بإذن الله وأن لم يتفعل ساضع الفرصة بالحساب الديمو متى مارأيت انه للنزول

----------


## karimahmed422

يعنى حضرتك تتوقع لليورو الهبوط

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم  الاسبوع الماضي لدينا توصية بيع على اليورو دولار من 1.3330 للـ 1.3360 بستوب 1.3395 والحمد لله صعد للسعر المتوقع ونزل وفضلت جني قبل الاغلاق خوفا لا نعرف ماذا يحدث خلال الافتتاح ليوم الاثنين   لا اعرف من اغلق او من لا يغلق سنتكلم به للاستفادة منه أن كان نزول او صعود  الاغلاق 1.3293  النزول والله اعلم  سنراقب الافتتاح تحت 1.3333 نتوقع النزول بإذن الله وممكن اخذها ستوب للبيع  ونراقب النقاط التاليه وهي مهمه للاطمئنان على النزول 1.3223 والنقطة 1.3180  بكسرهم بنقول إن شاء الله اكتفى بالصعود السابق من 1.3114 للـ 1.3342  فنتوقع كسر القاع 1.3114 وعمل قاع جديد والله اعلم ولكل حادث حديث    الصعود والله اعلم  نراقب الافتتاح فوق 1.3333 نتوقع الصعود ويكون الستوب القاع 1.3254 او سعر الاغلاق  فنتوقع عمل قمة جديدة   ونراقب التالي النقطة 1.3417\1.3422 باخترقها نتوقع بيصعد بإذن الله للـ 1.3440 ثم 1.3490\1.3500 ولكل حادث حديث  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق الرزق جميعا

 كفكرة عامه والله اعلم مالم يخترق 1.3417 فهو للنزول وهدفه العام بإذن الله 1.2685 فاجده فرصة والله اعلم السعر الحالي قريب من 1.3417 سنراقب الافتتاح والله يكتب لنا الرزق جميعا لا للاستعجال سنراقب بعد الافتتاح ونحكم عليه رجاء خاص لا احد يلحق وراء سعر لو فتح على نزول فرضا لابد من ارتداد والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السلام عليكم  راودتني فكرة فرغبت تشاركوني بها   فتحت حساب جديد لأبني رصيد الحساب 3000 دولار  لم يتفعل بعد انما احتمال بعد الافتتاح او غدا صباحاً الله اعلم الرافعة الماليه 1:400 هدفي الشهري بإذن الله من 10 للـ 30 % كنسبة ربح هدفي اليومي بإذن الله من 50 للـ 100 نقطة واذا زاد خير وبركة انما الهدف العام للحساب أستثماري بإذن الله بمعنى نفسي طويل فلو توفقت به بإذن الله كنسبة نمو عام من 30 لل 50 % اعتبرها نجاح للحساب انا بتكلم من منطق تاجر الدخول بالصفقة بـ 1 دولار فقط اما الدخول مجزء او دولار ولكن لن يتجاوز دولار حسب الفرصة بمعنى اما الدخول يكون العقد بدولار او 50 سنت او 20\30 سنت حسب الوضع العام   سافتح حساب ديمو وساضع به توصيات ماهو موجود بالديمو هو ما اعمل به بإذن الله بالحساب الحقيقي بقدر المستطاع واعدكم 80% للـ 100% صفقات الحساب الحقيقي هي من توصيات الحساب الديمو بإذن الله المهم الموجود كتوصيات بالديمو سأخذ من احدهم او كلاهما حسب الوضع  ساضع ستوب احتمال بعيد نوعا ما حتى يتسنى لي التعزيز واحتمال اعمل هدك كل شي وارد وساعمل جاهدا بأن لا اغلق على خسارة بإذن الله طبعا ساكتب توصيات بالموضوع وتحليل كما بالسابق ولكن ليس كل مايكتب بالموضوع ساضعه بالحساب الديمو حسب الفرصة الاقوى ساضعها بإذن الله وبأمانه لدي حساب شخصي ساعمل به بما يكتب هنا بالموضوع او الديمو ولكن لن ابلغ بدخولي بعملة ما دخولي من ما اكتبه لاني اتعامل به كدخول مرات مضارب ومرات اجني بقناعة ومرات اصبر حسب الوضع المناسب لي   المهم اخترت برنامج Windsor الغالب منكم يحب التعامل به  المشكلة التي بتواجهني هي عدم معرفتي كيفية ادارة الحساب من طرف واحد اقصد المتحكم به فمن لديه المعرفة يبلغني حتى اعمل بها   اسم المستخدم : 673521  الرقم السري : wcu1yki  بالنهاية هدفي العام هو ادارة رأس المال والا فيني اضع الديمو واضع به توصيات ولكن حب لغيرك كما تحب لنفسك هو مادفعني بربط الحساب الحقيقي بالديمو فاذا توفقنا به بإذن الله استمراريته وساعمل بقدر المستطاع على النجاح بإذن الله وتوفيقه   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  وللامانه واضع ببالي اليورو دولار حتى اللحظة كهدف بعيد لأني ارى له هدف بإذن الله 1.2682  ساراقب الافتتاح وإن شاء الله تكون اول صفقة ويارب يكتب لها النجاح المهم الحساب يتفعل لانه كل شي جاهز من الاسبوع الماضي لاينقصه الا المبلغ وتم اليوم تحويل المبلغ عن طريق الفيزا اتوقع مع الافتتاح بيتفعل بإذن الله  وأن لم يتفعل ساضع الفرصة بالحساب الديمو متى مارأيت انه للنزول

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم  الاسبوع الماضي لدينا توصية بيع عليه عند 1.3390 بستوب 1.5415 والحمد لله صعد للسعر المتوقع ونزل ولله الحمد للـ 1.5252 وفضلت جني قبل الاغلاق خوفا لا نعرف ماذا يحدث خلال الافتتاح ليوم الاثنين   لا اعرف من اغلق او من لا يغلق   بصرحة احتمالاته كثيرة صعود او نزول ولكن ساتكلم   النزول والله اعلم  البقاء تحت 1.5390 امامه نقطة 1.5250 ثم 1.5200 بكسرهم بإذن الله نتوقع النزول ولم يتبقى لنا الا القاع 1.5126 الستوب بعيد 1.5390 ويفضل المراقبة للافتتاح   الصعود والله اعلم   مالم يكسر 1.5250 او 1.5200 ممكن استخدامهم كستوب للشراء  ونراقب الهاي 1.5390 ثم 1.5410\20 باختراقهم نتوقع يصعد لاختبار النقاط التاليه 1.5498 \1.5524 باختراقهم صعود والله اعلم  وانا افضل الافتتاح ومنه نحكم عليه أين سيذهب ان كان صعود او نزول ولكل حادث حديث   انما من معه لازال يراقب نقاط النزول    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 كفكرة عامه والله اعلم تحت 1.5494 فهو للنزول بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## tetosun

نورت أخي الجميل نحن على دربك  أملنا بالله ثم بك كبير  فسر على بركة الله  وربنا يجيب الخير على يديك إن شاء الله  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## jihad azzam

شكرا لك على هذا الاهتمام 
 وانشاء الله بصير  حساب ابنك مليون دولار
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  عن نفسي اتكلم واضع ببالي هذا الاسبوع التركيز على اليورو والكيبل بإذن الله وبأمانه ساراقب وادخل  ولو صعد ساعزز انما اذا رأيت غير ذلك سابلغ به بإذن الله   ساضع لكم النقاط وانتم وخياركم بنقطة الدخول  لا احد يلؤمني لكم حرية اختيار نقطة الدخول   والافضل الدخول بالتعزيز والخيار لكم ولا للاستعجال   النجاح والفشل وارد للتوصية لاتدخل الا بقناعه و اذا رأيت متطابق مع تحليلك رجاء خاص  كفكرة عامه لهم فتحو على صعود او نزول صعدو نزول بعد الافتتاح غدا او بعد غدا مايهمنا يهمنا نقطتان يجب الا يخترقو تحت النقطتان فهم للنزول   الكيبل 1.5494 اليورو 1.3417 والله اعلم فالاهداف بإذن الله قائمة مالم يخترقو النقطتان  القصد لا يهمنا كيف الافتتاح تحت او فوق سنراقب ولا نستعجل ولو صعدو اتوقع الصعود محدود ولن يتجاوزو النقطتان والله اعلم انا بتكلم على معطيات امامي لا اعرف كيف الافتتاح   ها انا وضعت لكم ما بفكر به لنفسي   التوصية الكيبل والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.5268  تحت 1.5494 فهو للنزول والله اعلم  وهي الستوب للبيع كسر 1.5180 تاكيد للنزول والله اعلم هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.4440 تقريبا   التوصية اليورو دولار والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.5293 تحت 1.3417 فهو للنزول والله اعلم وهي الستوب للبيع  كسر 1.3180 ثم اللو 1.3114 تاكيد للنزول بإذن الله هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.2685   متى يصلو اهدافهم الله اعلم ولكن كتوقع شخصي هذا الاسبوع وبحد اقصى الاسبوع القادم اذا كتب الله لنا التوفيق بهم والله اعلم  من يرغب بهم يجب اللالتزام بالتوصية كستوب والصبر حتى بلوغ الهدف بإذن الله والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا لك على هذا الاهتمام 
> وانشاء الله بصير حساب ابنك مليون دولار
> جزاك الله خيرا

 جزاك الله خير
الجميع إن شاء الله .. يارب

----------


## aljameel

حتى اكون صادق معكم انا لدي صفقات بيع على الكيبل واليورو والمجنون واليورو ين اغلقت نصف العقود وجنيت الربح يوم الجمعة وتركت النصف الاخر مع الافتتاح ساعمل على تغير الستوب لليورو والكيبل كما ذكرت بالتوصية بعد افتتاح السوق بإذن الله  فلو ضرب الستوب لاقدر الله لا خاسر ولا رابح حتى اكون أمين معكم ولدي شراء للدولار فرنك ولم اغلق كما بالتوصية عليه وعملة ما بها مغامرة لن اذكرها  والله الموفق

----------


## عبدالكريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
حياك الله أخي ابو مروان , واهنئك على مباردتك بفتح حساب ديمو للمتابعة التوصيات التي تطرحها في موضوعك  :015:   
ارجو منك الاطلاع على هذا الموضوع التي يوضح فيه الاخوة في لجنة منتدى التوصيات آلية فتح ومتابعة حسابات الديمو   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t94343.html 
وبعدها سافهم منك ما هي خطتك لهذا الحساب لكي اساعدك لكي يتوافق موضوعك مع اللوائح المنظمة  
غالي وعزيز عليا يا ابو مروان  :Good:

----------


## samer samer

السلام عليكم  
واسبوع موفق للجميع ان شاء الله  
اخي الجميل اذا كانت العملة التي بها مخاطرة هية الباوتد فرنك ارجو التفضل بابداء رايك فيها لانه يهمني  
وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  هذه فكرة عامة على عملتان الله يكتب لهم التوفيق اقصد بها اهداف بعيده بإذن الله طبعا الدخول بالمراقبة والصبر عليهم لا للاستعجال  الفرنك ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 87.06  تحت 87.83 وهي الستوب للبيع هدفه بإذن الله 82  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0774  لدينا توصية شراء من الاسبوع الماضي والحمد لله مفعلة قبل اغلاق السوق انما كفكرة عامه عنه فوق 1.0610 تقريبا فهو للصعود بإذن الله اختراق 1.0785 والبقاء فوقها بإذن الله للصعود متوقع بيواصل صعوده والله اعلم هدفه بإذن الله 1.1300  المهم من يرغب بهم يراقب ولا للاستعجال متى يصلو اهدافهم الله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق الرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   حياك الله أخي ابو مروان , واهنئك على مباردتك بفتح حساب ديمو للمتابعة التوصيات التي تطرحها في موضوعك    ارجو منك الاطلاع على هذا الموضوع التي يوضح فيه الاخوة في لجنة منتدى التوصيات آلية فتح ومتابعة حسابات الديمو   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t94343.html  وبعدها سافهم منك ما هي خطتك لهذا الحساب لكي اساعدك لكي يتوافق موضوعك مع اللوائح المنظمة   غالي وعزيز عليا يا ابو مروان

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته هلا بمشرفنا  الاستاذ عبدالكريم   نورت الموضوع ياغالي  اطلعت على الرابط أستاذي والله لايهمني الا خدمة الاخوان فقط  سؤال اذا بالامكان مساعدتي به   كيف التحكم بالحساب من طرفي وللاخرين  مشاهدة فقط  بارك الله فيك وشاكر حسن تعاونك مقدما

----------


## أبو جوان

بارك الله بيك يا أبو مروان على كل ما تقدمه لإخوانك وجزاك الله كل الخير
 احنا شفنا على وجهك الخير يا جميل ... وان شاء الله خير مضاعف أضعاف أضعاف  على وجه المحروس ربنا يخليلك ياه ويحميه وينجحو
أنا شفت الحساب بس بعقلي لازم نعذبك وتعمل واحد جديد لإنك عطيتنا كلمة السر الأولى مو الثانية

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  
> واسبوع موفق للجميع ان شاء الله  
> اخي الجميل اذا كانت العملة التي بها مخاطرة هية الباوتد فرنك ارجو التفضل بابداء رايك فيها لانه يهمني  
> وشكرا

 لا اخي سمير ليست نفس العملة ليس الباوند فرنك انما انا ذكرت من قبل لو اخترق 1.6405 سيذهب للـ 1.6600\1.6700 اما يرتد منها او يصعد كحد اقصى لا يتجاوز والله اعلم 1.6880 هو اخي صعد للـ 1.6663 وارتد للسعر الحالي   الان صعب الحكم عليه 100% انما بعد الافتتاح او غدا ممكن نحكم عليه بإذن الله وتوفيقه  كمعطيات حالية  والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.6450 راقبه تحت 1.6500 متوقع النزول والله اعلم  كسر 1.6390 متوقع بيواصل والله اعلم ويكون هدفه بإذن الله 1.6300 كسر 1.6295 اتوقع والله اعلم بيواصل نزوله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله بيك يا أبو مروان على كل ما تقدمه لإخوانك وجزاك الله كل الخير
> احنا شفنا على وجهك الخير يا جميل ... وان شاء الله خير مضاعف أضعاف أضعاف على وجه المحروس ربنا يخليلك ياه ويحميه وينجحو
> أنا شفت الحساب بس بعقلي لازم نعذبك وتعمل واحد جديد لإنك عطيتنا كلمة السر الأولى مو الثانية

  
جزاك الله خير
مشكور الان عرفت كيف ماكنت ابحث عنه
ساعمل على التغير لليوزر والرقم السري

----------


## karimahmed422

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاتة
اخى الفاضل انا عملت صفقة بيع اليورو يوم الخميس على 13228
وايضا بيع النيوزلاندى على 7234
و شراء usd /chf السعر 10838 
رايك ما هو الحل بالنسبة لى 
ومن الواضح ان اليورو سوف يفتح على ارتفاع ويعمل جاب الى اعلى 
بماذا تنصحنى

----------


## aljameel

تم تغير اسم الدخول والرقم السري 
هم موجودين بالتوقيع

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاتة
> اخى الفاضل انا عملت صفقة بيع اليورو يوم الخميس على 13228
> وايضا بيع النيوزلاندى على 7234
> و شراء usd /chf السعر 10838 
> رايك ما هو الحل بالنسبة لى 
> ومن الواضح ان اليورو سوف يفتح على ارتفاع ويعمل جاب الى اعلى 
> بماذا تنصحنى

 اخي صعب الحكم بالافتتاح على قاب فوق الان احتمال قبل الافتتاح يكون السعر نازل والله اعلم 
ولو فتح على قاب فوق فرضا فلابد من تغطية القاب والله اعلم المهم لا يخترق 1.3417 اتكلم عن اليورو
فانت راقب الافتتاح على قاب فوق وقريب من النقطة 1.3417 راقب وتاكد انه نازل واعمل بيع اخر كتعزيز وراقبه من بعدها هل يواصل نزول ام لا في حال واصل احتفظ بالاثنين في حال لم يواصل اذا تساوت الخسارة والربح او قريبه اغلق الاثنين والخيار لك انا وضعت لك حلول لعلها تفيدك بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاتة
> اخى الفاضل انا عملت صفقة بيع اليورو يوم الخميس على 13228
> وايضا بيع النيوزلاندى على 7234
> و شراء usd /chf السعر 10838 
> رايك ما هو الحل بالنسبة لى 
> ومن الواضح ان اليورو سوف يفتح على ارتفاع ويعمل جاب الى اعلى 
> بماذا تنصحنى

 شايف اليورو خلال 10 دقائق نزل مايقارب 50 نقطة الان 
وانا بكتب لك رد كان 1.3306 الان 1.3257 
على كذا قلت لك صعب الحكم الان على افتتاحه على قاب

----------


## karimahmed422

سعر اليورو الان 13307

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم نراكم بإذن الله بالمساء  
اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## abomo3az

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
والله الذى لا إله إلا هو إنى أحبك فى الله  
ما أستطيع فعله هو أن أقول لك جزاك الله خيرا  
أستاذى الكريم  
يوجد مشكلة لدى فى الحساب لا أستطيع الدخول  
ربما هناك مشكلة فى معلومات الدخول أرجو مراجعتها أستاذى الكريم  
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## عبدالكريم

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته هلا بمشرفنا  الاستاذ عبدالكريم   نورت الموضوع ياغالي  اطلعت على الرابط أستاذي والله لايهمني الا خدمة الاخوان فقط  سؤال اذا بالامكان مساعدتي به   كيف التحكم بالحساب من طرفي وللاخرين  مشاهدة فقط  بارك الله فيك وشاكر حسن تعاونك مقدما

 
حياك الله أخي العزيز ابو مروان  :Regular Smile:  
آمل منك ارسال كلمة مرور الحساب الرئيسية  الى لجنة التوصيات سواء برسالة خاصة او عبر موضوع في منتدى التواصل مع الادارة ( لكل الخيار )   :Regular Smile:  
وياريت يكون هذا الكلام بعد ان تستقر على حسابك التجريبي الذي سيلازمك طول الشهر  :Good:  
وعلى فكرة يا استاذنا : انا جربت ادخل الى الحساب الجديد , واعطاني رسالة حساب غير صالح , فياريت تتأكد من هذا الحساب 
وفقك الله أخي الكريم

----------


## aljameel

تم تغير الرقم السري واسم الدخول ووضعهم بالتوقيع 
عملية عليه تست يعمل لدي 
ارجو اخواني تجربته اذا لا مشاكل بالدخول ابلاغي شاكر لكم تعاونكم

----------


## aljameel

> حياك الله أخي العزيز ابو مروان   آمل منك ارسال كلمة مرور الحساب الرئيسية الى لجنة التوصيات سواء برسالة خاصة او عبر موضوع في منتدى التواصل مع الادارة ( لكل الخيار )   وياريت يكون هذا الكلام بعد ان تستقر على حسابك التجريبي الذي سيلازمك طول الشهر   وعلى فكرة يا استاذنا : انا جربت ادخل الى الحساب الجديد , واعطاني رسالة حساب غير صالح , فياريت تتأكد من هذا الحساب   وفقك الله أخي الكريم

 هلا أستاذ عبدالكريم  عملت اخر وجاري التجربة عليه مجرد اتاكد من الاخوان سابلغكم  بكلمة المرور تحياتي لك

----------


## أبو جوان

> تم تغير الرقم السري واسم الدخول ووضعهم بالتوقيع 
> عملية عليه تست يعمل لدي 
> ارجو اخواني تجربته اذا لا مشاكل بالدخول ابلاغي شاكر لكم تعاونكم

 تمام أخوي الجميل لا مشاكل 
مشكور

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> تم تغير الرقم السري واسم الدخول ووضعهم بالتوقيع 
> عملية عليه تست يعمل لدي 
> ارجو اخواني تجربته اذا لا مشاكل بالدخول ابلاغي شاكر لكم تعاونكم

  السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
تم الدخول على الحساب و كله تمام يا ريس
و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> تمام أخوي الجميل لا مشاكل 
> مشكور

 يعطيك العافيه اخي ابوجوان

----------


## heidar elselehdar

السؤال الان هل شركة وندسور تسمح  بالتعامل باقل من دولار للعقد

----------


## karimahmed422

> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاتة
> اخى الفاضل انا عملت صفقة بيع اليورو يوم الخميس على 13228
> وايضا بيع النيوزلاندى على 7234
> و شراء usd /chf السعر 10838 
> رايك ما هو الحل بالنسبة لى 
> ومن الواضح ان اليورو سوف يفتح على ارتفاع ويعمل جاب الى اعلى 
> بماذا تنصحنى

 مع افتتاح ما هو رايك الان هل اغلق ان انتظر

----------


## beshay

احلى مساء 
  الى الحبيب 
ابومروان

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  وجهة نظر بالنسبة لليورو   اليوم تمت الموافقة من قبل الاتحاد الاوربي على اقراض اليونان 120 مليار على مدار 3 سنوات  تتحمل الدول الاوربيه الثلثين والباقي صندوق النقد الدولي طبعا بشروط رفع الضريبه وخفض الانفاق العام شروط كثيرة اتيت بالمفيد على أن تأتي بنتيجة على خفض العجز من 13.6% عام 2009 الى 3% كحد اعلى من الناتج المحلي الاجمالي بنهاية عام 2014  كما هو معمول به لدى الدول الاوربيه الاخرى القرار لا يعتبر نافذ الا اذا وافق البرلمان الاوربي يوم الجمعة القادم   من اليوم ليوم الجمعة يخلق الله مالا تعلمون   ولكن اليورو والله اعلم  تحت 1.3417 فهو للنزول بإذن الله لو صعد فوقها لكل حادث حديث واحتمال الخبر لايؤاثر على اليورو خلال الاسبوع المهم تحت 1.3417 هذا مايهمنا بالوقت الحالي  المهم لا نستعجل نراقب ونتوكل على الله باقل ستوب ممكن والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> احلى مساء 
> الى الحبيب 
> ابومروان

 يسعد مساك ياحلو
اسبوع موفق بإذن الله لك ولنا والجميع بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> مع افتتاح ما هو رايك الان هل اغلق ان انتظر

 والله يا اخي اكون كاذب عليك اذا قلت لك اغلق او لا تغلق الان صعب احكم علية 
من هنا لساعتين واكثر حتى نقدر نحكم عليه او لا على الاقل ساعتين او ثلاث ممكن  
ولكن راقب هذه النقاط النقطة 1.3372 لو اخترقت نقطتنا المهمه 1.3417  
والله نفسي اخدمك ولكن اجازف بك حرام 
والله الموفق

----------


## karimahmed422

> والله يا اخي اكون كاذب عليك اذا قلت لك اغلق او لا تغلق الان صعب احكم علية 
> من هنا لساعتين واكثر حتى نقدر نحكم عليه او لا على الاقل ساعتين او ثلاث ممكن  
> ولكن راقب هذه النقاط النقطة 1.3372 لو اخترقت نقطتنا المهمه 1.3417  
> والله نفسي اخدمك ولكن اجازف بك حرام 
> والله الموفق

 ربنا يعزك يارب
منه بقى لله اللى منة السبب

----------


## مبارز

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة اسبوع موفق للجميع
تحياتي لأخي ابو مروان 
الأخ الكريم ابو مروان رجاء توضيح تأثير هذا الخبر والاتفاق علي الدولار اندكس 
و علي باقي العملات 
الباوند دولار
و الدولار فرنك 
الكثير منا داخل شراء علي الفرنك منتظر هدف  الـ 11200
فرجاء و ضع تحليل وافي لهذا الخبر

----------


## tetosun

منتظرين توصياتك أبا مروان جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة اسبوع موفق للجميع
> تحياتي لأخي ابو مروان 
> الأخ الكريم ابو مروان رجاء توضيح تأثير هذا الخبر والاتفاق علي الدولار اندكس 
> و علي باقي العملات 
> الباوند دولار
> و الدولار فرنك 
> الكثير منا داخل شراء علي الفرنك منتظر هدف الـ 11200
> فرجاء و ضع تحليل وافي لهذا الخبر

 الان صعب بأمانه ولكن غدا ممكن تتضح الصورة اكثر
بالنسبة للخبر ها انا وضعة وجهة نظري مؤاقتا مالم يوافق البرلمان الاوربي يعتبر غير نافذ
وممكن لاتؤاثر الموافقة او غير موافقة الله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الدولار فرنك والله اعلم  فوق 1.0699 فهو للصعود بإذن الله وهي الستوب للشراءء ولا للاستعجال بالاول نراقب  والله الموفق

----------


## samer samer

اخي الكريم كل الحسابات سجلو دخول الا حسابك مو راضي يمكن في  خطا بالرقم فيو 8

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  سنراقب المجنون السعر الحالي 144  مالم يخترق 144.33 فهو للنزول والله اعلم وهي الستوب للبيع  راقبو ولا تستعجلو رجاء خاص اختراقها يفضل الانتظار حتى نتاكد منه  المهم البيع بالمراقبة يفضل الانتظار عند دخول السوق الاسيويه او الخيار لكم باقل ستوب وعقد صغير انا غير ضامن انه مايرتفع صعب الحكم الان عليه انما وجدته فرصة فرغبت انا اضعها امامكم   في حال نزول متوقع هدف اول بإذن الله 142.75  يهمنا كسر142.95 بكسرها تاكيد لبناء موجه هابطة بإذن الله هدفها الاول بإذن الله 140 \139 ولها اهداف اخرى سنتابعه سويا بإذن الله  تاكيد النزول للمجنون والله اعلم كسر 141.50 ضروري انما بكسره 142.95 متوقع كسرها ولكن لابد اخذها بالحسبان   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الكريم كل الحسابات سجلو دخول الا حسابك مو راضي يمكن في خطا بالرقم فيو 8

 اخي تمت تجربته من قبلي وبعض الاخوان وفتح معهم جرب مرة اخرى

----------


## samer samer

انسخو نسخ متل ما هو مع رقم 8 بالعربي؟

----------


## aljameel

8rmvpkk 
هذا نسخ

----------


## soliter

> اخي الكريم كل الحسابات سجلو دخول الا حسابك مو راضي يمكن في  خطا بالرقم فيو 8

 الحساب يعمل بنجاح 
من الافضل ان تسجل دخول بكتابه اليوزر والباس بيدك من غير كوبى وبسط منعا للمسافات 
وشكرا

----------


## samer samer

شكرا واسف على الازعاج اخيرا مشي الحال

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  سنراقب المجنون السعر الحالي 144  مالم يخترق 144.33 فهو للنزول والله اعلم وهي الستوب للبيع  راقبو ولا تستعجلو رجاء خاص اختراقها يفضل الانتظار حتى نتاكد منه  المهم البيع بالمراقبة يفضل الانتظار عند دخول السوق الاسيويه او الخيار لكم باقل ستوب وعقد صغير انا غير ضامن انه مايرتفع صعب الحكم الان عليه انما وجدته فرصة فرغبت انا اضعها امامكم   في حال نزول متوقع هدف اول بإذن الله 142.75  يهمنا كسر142.95 بكسرها تاكيد لبناء موجه هابطة بإذن الله هدفها الاول بإذن الله 140 \139 ولها اهداف اخرى سنتابعه سويا بإذن الله  تاكيد النزول للمجنون والله اعلم كسر 141.50 ضروري انما بكسره 142.95 متوقع كسرها ولكن لابد اخذها بالحسبان   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 وساضع لكم احتمالات الصعود مجرد يخترق 144.33 نتوقع بيصعد انما تاكيد للموجه والله اعلم  باختراق 144.65\70  والله اعلم اختراق 144.65\70 سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 145.70  يفضل الستوب 144.30\25 لو اخترق   اختراق 145.95 سيذهب بإذن الله 146.20   اختراق 146.22 \30 متوقع يواصل صعود   ها انا وضعت لكم احتمالات النزول والصعود فأنتم راقبو وتوكلو على الله   حاولت وضع امر معلق بالحساب رافض يقبل الامر لا اعرف السبب ولايقبل الا عقد بدولار وفوق  غدا ساعمل على معرفة السبب وتجاوزه   انما الحساب الحقيقي وضعت امر شراء معلق 144.70 وقف 144.25ومجرد يصعد سارفع الستوب  لنقطة الدخول واضع جني الربح عند 145.70  بالنسبة للبيع بصراحة دخلت على 144.05 والستوب 144.40  بالنسبة للبيع ساتابعه مجرد يكسر 143.50 ساقدم الستوب على نقطة الدخول وساتركه حتى يتبين لي عكس النزول ساغلق وسابلغ به بإذن الله  قيمة العقد 30 سنت   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## heidar elselehdar

ابو مروان
ورينا الهمة عايزين نشوف الحساب فيه 30000  دولار قبل نهاية الشهر
انا طبعا بأهزر انا بس مبسوط جدا انك قررت فتح هذا الحساب جتى نتمكن من التعلم منك طريقتك فى التداول وفى ادارة رأس المال و تحديد الاستوب لوز و ما الى ذالك
و انا ادعو لك من كل قلبى ان يوفقك الله فى هذه الخطوة الجميلة

----------


## aljameel

وهذه صورة من الحساب للمصداقية  انا ذكرت لكم قبل الافتتاح حساب أستمثار على المدى البعيد  وساترك لي حرية اختيار 70 سنت متى ماتوفرت امامي فرصة اخرى او اكثر ساوزع 70 سنت حسب الحاجه لذلك انما دخولي لايتعدى الدولار بإذن الله  حتى للاسف انا ذكرت البيع على 144.05 عند التقاطه ماركت فتح 144.01 والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## new2007

ايه رايك يا استاذنا فى اليور 
هل تحدد لتجاه الان

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان
> ورينا الهمة عايزين نشوف الحساب فيه 30000 دولار قبل نهاية الشهر
> انا طبعا بأهزر انا بس مبسوط جدا انك قررت فتح هذا الحساب جتى نتمكن من التعلم منك طريقتك فى التداول وفى ادارة رأس المال و تحديد الاستوب لوز و ما الى ذالك
> و انا ادعو لك من كل قلبى ان يوفقك الله فى هذه الخطوة الجميلة

 اخي اشكرك على مشاعرك وتمنياتك لي 
ولكن اخي ما اخفيك عن ثقة بنفسي بإذن الله كتحليل بعض المرات اذا رغبت اضع نقطة تحديد مصير للعملة يافوق ياتحت واثق بنفسي لدرجة ماتوصف اذا ذكرت لك 99% لا تصدق ولكن 1% هي ماتجعلني اتردد بالمجازفه 
ولو رغبت اغامر وادبل الحساب باليوم وممكن اكثر وتلعب الصدفه في ذلك ولكن ممكن افقد الحساب بنفس اليوم 
فانا واضعه لكم ولأبني كما ذكرت لن اغامر به  فكرتي أستثمار بعيد بإذن الله هي بالاساس ارباح اسهم كنت واضعه له كأستثمار يستفيد منه عندما يكبر ولكن اخذت ربح الاسهم وفتحت له حساب لعلى نتوفق به بإذن الله  كأستثمار فقط
وللامانه لست جازم لا من صعود ولا نزول انما ناخذ بالمعطيات والباقي توفيق من رب العالمين 
ولو كنت جازم باحدهم كان دخلت بالعقد كامل 1 دولار
منذ سنتين تقريبا دبلت الحساب 5 مرات تقريبا تنقص بعض الشي وثاني يوم رغبت بتدبيله مرة اخرى  زارني الطمع مرة اخرى ومن ثم زارني  المارجن وطلعت باقل من رأس المال قبل التدبيلات الخمسة هذه غريزة بالانسان الطمع ولكن اذا روض الانسان نفسه على الصبر والبعد عن الطمع بإذن الله يكتب له النجاح 
أسال اي تاجر بالعالم كم هدفه السنوي من تجارته يطمع ويحلم بـ 25% ولكن ان حصل على اقل منها يشكر ربه وكمقياس 10% ربح سنوي يصنف تاجر جيد جدا المثل للتجارة الغير مشبوهه
الفوركس والله اعلم فيها خير لمن يعرف كيف يستفيد انما البعد عن الطمع فلو وضعت لك هدف ولو 10% شهري هذا انجاز عظيم يعتبر انا بقولكم من واقع اني تويجر وخبرة بالعملات سابقة وإن شاء الله اني مصيب فيما اقول انما الغالب منكم شباب لديه طموح يبي يصعد بسرعة الصاروخ وهذا مستحيل ولو لعبت الصدفه مرة لن تلعب معك مرة اخرى للمعلومية 
عذرا على اللاطالة انما للفائدة من خبرة شايب خذوها لعلها تفيد  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ايه رايك يا استاذنا فى اليور 
> هل تحدد لتجاه الان

 اخي انت فاهمني غلط الله يهديك 
اليورو هو بالاساس بموجه هابطة على المدى القريب والمتوسط والبعيد والله اعلم
الغاء اقرب موجه هابطة هو اختراقه للـ 1.3417 وهي قمة موجه هابطة هدفها بإذن الله الاول 1.3095 ولها اهداف اخرى 
وانا موصي عليه من الاسبوع الماضي وفضلت جني الربح يوم الجمعة خوفا من خبر متوقع وفعلا اتى خبر اليونان ولكن نتأمل بكسر 1.3180 مواصلة النزول بإذن الله  
والليلة ذكرت قبل الافتتاح بساعات مالم يخترق 1.3417 فهو للنزول وحددت هدفه بإذن الله العام 1.2685 بكسر 1.3180 ثم اللو السابق 1.3114 وتركت لكم حرية اختيار الدخول 
وصعد مع الافتتاح للـ 1.3359 فكانت فرصة بيع المفروض استغلالها ولو بعقد صغير ولست متاكد حتى اللحظة هل يواصل نزول اما لا انما بكسر النقاط التي ذكرتها إن شاء الله نقول نازل 
واذا لم تدخل الافضل الانتظار حتى سوق اوربا احتمال خبر اليونان له تأثير لان الخبر يخص اوربا والسوق الاوربي هو من يؤثر على اليورو والله اعلم
ولكن لو كنت داخل مع ارتفاعه مع افتتاح السوق كان ليست بها مخاطره بامكانك وضع الستوب على نقطة دخولك او حاجز نصف ربحك من دخل به الحمد لله مايقارب 100 نقطة ولله الحمد 
فانا صعب احدد له اتجاه الان الا بعلامات نقاط الكسر اخاف من سوق اوربا لا اعلم ماذا يفعل إن شاء الله اني اوصلت لك الفكرة ولباقي الاخوة
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  عن نفسي اتكلم واضع ببالي هذا الاسبوع التركيز على اليورو والكيبل بإذن الله وبأمانه ساراقب وادخل ولو صعد ساعزز انما اذا رأيت غير ذلك سابلغ به بإذن الله   ساضع لكم النقاط وانتم وخياركم بنقطة الدخول لا احد يلؤمني لكم حرية اختيار نقطة الدخول   والافضل الدخول بالتعزيز والخيار لكم ولا للاستعجال   النجاح والفشل وارد للتوصية لاتدخل الا بقناعه و اذا رأيت متطابق مع تحليلك رجاء خاص  كفكرة عامه لهم فتحو على صعود او نزول صعدو نزول بعد الافتتاح غدا او بعد غدا مايهمنا يهمنا نقطتان يجب الا يخترقو تحت النقطتان فهم للنزول   الكيبل 1.5494 اليورو 1.3417 والله اعلم فالاهداف بإذن الله قائمة مالم يخترقو النقطتان  القصد لا يهمنا كيف الافتتاح تحت او فوق سنراقب ولا نستعجل ولو صعدو اتوقع الصعود محدود ولن يتجاوزو النقطتان والله اعلم انا بتكلم على معطيات امامي لا اعرف كيف الافتتاح   ها انا وضعت لكم ما بفكر به لنفسي   التوصية الكيبل والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.5268 تحت 1.5494 فهو للنزول والله اعلم وهي الستوب للبيع كسر 1.5180 تاكيد للنزول والله اعلم هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.4440 تقريبا   التوصية اليورو دولار والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.5293 تحت 1.3417 فهو للنزول والله اعلم وهي الستوب للبيع  كسر 1.3180 ثم اللو 1.3114 تاكيد للنزول بإذن الله هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.2685   متى يصلو اهدافهم الله اعلم ولكن كتوقع شخصي هذا الاسبوع وبحد اقصى الاسبوع القادم اذا كتب الله لنا التوفيق بهم والله اعلم  من يرغب بهم يجب اللالتزام بالتوصية كستوب والصبر حتى بلوغ الهدف بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق من لم يدخل يفضل انتظار دخول السوق الاوربي والخيار لكم

----------


## Abosaleem

استاذي الغالي هل تؤيد بيع المجنون من السعر الحالي

----------


## aljameel

> وساضع لكم احتمالات الصعود مجرد يخترق 144.33 نتوقع بيصعد انما تاكيد للموجه والله اعلم باختراق 144.65\70   والله اعلم اختراق 144.65\70 سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 145.70  يفضل الستوب 144.30\25 لو اخترق   اختراق 145.95 سيذهب بإذن الله 146.20   اختراق 146.22 \30 متوقع يواصل صعود   ها انا وضعت لكم احتمالات النزول والصعود فأنتم راقبو وتوكلو على الله   حاولت وضع امر معلق بالحساب رافض يقبل الامر لا اعرف السبب ولايقبل الا عقد بدولار وفوق غدا ساعمل على معرفة السبب وتجاوزه   انما الحساب الحقيقي وضعت امر شراء معلق 144.70 وقف 144.25ومجرد يصعد سارفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول واضع جني الربح عند 145.70  بالنسبة للبيع بصراحة دخلت على 144.05 والستوب 144.40  بالنسبة للبيع ساتابعه مجرد يكسر 143.50 ساقدم الستوب على نقطة الدخول وساتركه حتى يتبين لي عكس النزول ساغلق وسابلغ به بإذن الله  قيمة العقد 30 سنت    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 لو ماكسر 143.23 قبل السوق الاوربي ساقدم الستوب على نقطة الدخول قبل دخول السوق الاوربي  أسف اخواني انا واضع 143.50 هي الصح 143.23 اللو ليوم الجمعة اكرر أسفي على الخطى   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي الغالي هل تؤيد بيع المجنون من السعر الحالي

 اخي لو بائع من فوق عندما كان عند 144 وفوقهم كم نقطة لكان تابعت معي مثل ما اعمل تعمل 
انما الان بعد نزوله والله صعب اقولك ادخل الافضل انتظار السوق الاوربي والله اعلم
والله الموفق

----------


## Abosaleem

أشكرك على تجاوبك معي

----------


## aljameel

المهم الان أستاذنكم وبإذن الله بعد الصلاة اذا رأيت شي جديد سابلغكم به وان رأيت كما هو الوضع بإذن نلتقى قبل السوق الاوربي لاني سانام كم ساعة استعداد للغدى بإذن الله
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> اخي اشكرك على مشاعرك وتمنياتك لي 
> ولكن اخي ما اخفيك عن ثقة بنفسي بإذن الله كتحليل بعض المرات اذا رغبت اضع نقطة تحديد مصير للعملة يافوق ياتحت واثق بنفسي لدرجة ماتوصف اذا ذكرت لك 99% لا تصدق ولكن 1% هي ماتجعلني اتردد بالمجازفه 
> ولو رغبت اغامر وادبل الحساب باليوم وممكن اكثر وتلعب الصدفه في ذلك ولكن ممكن افقد الحساب بنفس اليوم 
> فانا واضعه لكم ولأبني كما ذكرت لن اغامر به فكرتي أستثمار بعيد بإذن الله هي بالاساس ارباح اسهم كنت واضعه له كأستثمار يستفيد منه عندما يكبر ولكن اخذت ربح الاسهم وفتحت له حساب لعلى نتوفق به بإذن الله كأستثمار فقط
> وللامانه لست جازم لا من صعود ولا نزول انما ناخذ بالمعطيات والباقي توفيق من رب العالمين 
> ولو كنت جازم باحدهم كان دخلت بالعقد كامل 1 دولار
> منذ سنتين تقريبا دبلت الحساب 5 مرات تقريبا تنقص بعض الشي وثاني يوم رغبت بتدبيله مرة اخرى زارني الطمع مرة اخرى ومن ثم زارني المارجن وطلعت باقل من رأس المال قبل التدبيلات الخمسة هذه غريزة بالانسان الطمع ولكن اذا روض الانسان نفسه على الصبر والبعد عن الطمع بإذن الله يكتب له النجاح 
> أسال اي تاجر بالعالم كم هدفه السنوي من تجارته يطمع ويحلم بـ 25% ولكن ان حصل على اقل منها يشكر ربه وكمقياس 10% ربح سنوي يصنف تاجر جيد جدا المثل للتجارة الغير مشبوهه
> الفوركس والله اعلم فيها خير لمن يعرف كيف يستفيد انما البعد عن الطمع فلو وضعت لك هدف ولو 10% شهري هذا انجاز عظيم يعتبر انا بقولكم من واقع اني تويجر وخبرة بالعملات سابقة وإن شاء الله اني مصيب فيما اقول انما الغالب منكم شباب لديه طموح يبي يصعد بسرعة الصاروخ وهذا مستحيل ولو لعبت الصدفه مرة لن تلعب معك مرة اخرى للمعلومية 
> ...

  اخى الحبيب ابو مروان
اولا اشكرك على الرد الجميل  و اتمنى ان يستفيد منه كل الاخوة
ثانيا انا لست من الغالبية فى هذا المنتدى فانى عندى 50 سنة سوف اتمها  فى شهر يوليو القادم
ثالثا انا مقتنع تماما ان من يستطيع ان يحقق 10% من رأس المال فى الشهر فانه تاجر ناجح جدا  ولكنى للاسف غير قادر على هذا حتى الان و لكن اسبابى تختلف عنك تماما فانا ثقتى فى نفسى فى هذا المجال مهزوزة جدا و خوفى من الخسارة يحرمنى من ارباح كثيرة  فانا اتردد كثيرا فى الدخول فى الصفقات و فى النهاية استجمع شجاعتى و ادخل بصورة متهورة و عادة ادخل الصفقات الخاسرة بالاضافة الى اننى لا استطيع قبول الخسارة مما يجعلنى غير قادر على الخروج من الصفقات الخاسرة و لكن اتمسك بها مما يزيد الطينة بله 
ولكن الذى ابقانى فى هذه التجارة دون ان اصاب بخسائر كبيرة هو اننى اعتبر نفسى و بلا فخر استاذ فى ادارة راس المال فانا لا اسمح لنفسى ان اخسر اكثر من 2  او 3 فى المئة من راس مالى فى اي صفقة تحت اى ظرف من الظروف وهذا هو الحد الاقصى و لكن فى اغلب الاحيان تكون الخسارة اقل من هذا بكثير لا تتعدى نصف فى المئة من راس المال
و الحمد لله على كل شىء
على العموم انا كنت باهزر معاك عندما قلت 30000 دولار فانا اعرف تماما  ان من يحاول ان يحقق مثل هذه الارباح سوف يمنى بخسائر كبيرة مهما طال الزمن و مهما كانت خبرته و مهارته فى توقع السعرفهذه التجارة تعتمد اولا واخيرا على ضبط النفس و ادارة رأس المال مع الثقة بالنفس و هذا  الاخير هو ما ينقصنى  و انا اعتمد عليك بعد الله عز وجل فى تقوية ثقتى بنفسى
اسف انا ايضا على الاطالة

----------


## amoon234125

ربنا يكرمك و يعطيك على قد نيتك

----------


## aljameel

ماشاء الله تبارك الله اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  المهم انا واضع نقاط لليورو والكيبل  الكيبل 1.5180 واليورو 1.3180 للاحتياط اقل بـ 5 نقاط لانعرف فرق البرامج  الكيبل 1.5175 اليورو1.3175  بإذن الله بكسرهم بيواصلو نزول بنسبة كبيرة والله اعلم وكاشارات اولية والله اعلم بكسر اليورو 1.3250 والكيبل 1.5240 كسرهم دعم للنزول بإذن الله  انما لابد كسر 1.5175 و 1.3175 لنطمئن اكثر والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## خليفة

> ماشاء الله تبارك الله اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  المهم انا واضع نقاط لليورو والكيبل  الكيبل 1.5180 واليورو 1.3180 للاحتياط اقل بـ 5 نقاط لانعرف فرق البرامج  الكيبل 1.5175 اليورو1.3175  بإذن الله بكسرهم بيواصلو نزول بنسبة كبيرة والله اعلم وكاشارات اولية والله اعلم بكسر اليورو 1.3250 والكيبل 1.5240 كسرهم دعم للنزول بإذن الله  انما لابد كسر 1.5175 و 1.3175 لنطمئن اكثر والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 
ياجميل يارايق يا ابو قلب فايق 
إن شاء الله نربح

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للمجنون والله اعلم يهمنا التالي ليواصل نزوله لا هداف بعيدة بإذن الله  اولا صفقتي انا قدمت الستوب للـ 143.70 حجزت 30 نقطة من الربح وساراقب 142.95 بكسرها ساحجز 50 نقطة من الربح بتقديم الستوب بإذن الله مالم تكسر ساراقب واحتمال بدخل بصفقة عكس كهدك بنفس العقد لضمان الربح بستوب 142.95  واراقبه أين يذهب انا معه بإذن الله  كفكرة عامه والله اعلم الان كمجنون نرافب التالي بإذن الله بكسر 142.95 نتوقع الوصول لهدفه الاول القريب 142.75 واحتمال بيواصل للـ 142.50\40 بإذن الله نراقب النقطة 142.36 بكسرها بإذن الله نتوقع مواصلة النزول والهدف يكبر بإذن الله  لم يتبقى لنا الا 141.47 انا انقصتها 3 نقاط للاحتياط لو كسرت بنقول باي باي يالمجنون وبإذن الله لاهدافه البعيدة المتوقع توصله للـ 130\129 ومتوقع بإذن الله 126 يسبقهم مطبات انما كسر 141.47 تاكيد للموجه العامه الهابطة والله اعلم  في حال لم يكسر 142.36 او 141.47 فممكن اخذهم كستوب للشراء بعد مراقبة احتمال يصعد كم نقطة ويرتد وليكن في بالكم حتى لو ماكسرو نتوقع صعود تصحيحي لمواصلة النزول والله اعلم واحتمال يواصل انا صعب اجزم بشي انما معطيات امامي وابني عليها توقعي  لو ما سوق اوربا وخبر اليونان لاكدت نزوله مجرد كسر 142.95 انما لابد حساب لكل شي  ماذكرته هو ما اعمل به لنفسي كحساب شخصي والحساب الاخر   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> ياجميل يارايق يا ابو قلب فايق   إن شاء الله نربح

 قول يارب ياكريم

----------


## رشدي

صباحك معطر بلورد والياسمين   كيف استاذنا الغالي ................. :Eh S(7):

----------


## Abosaleem

الله يجزاك الجنة على ماأفدت

----------


## aljameel

> صباحك معطر بلورد والياسمين   كيف استاذنا الغالي .................

 هلا صباح النور رشدي الغالي   

> الله يجزاك الجنة على ماأفدت

 جزاك الله خير 
معاليش ياخوان نمت وسامحونا واضع منبه الجوال اصحى وانام هكذا انام ساعه ساعتين 
ثم المنبه يصحيني اشاهد الشاشة  المهم عند الساعات المهمة إن شاء الله اكون صاحي
انا معكم ونفس احساسكم خائف على صفقاتي عندي صفقات من الاسبوع الماضي
وإن شاء الله خير

----------


## aljameel

المهم بالنسبة لليورو والكيبل والمجنون وغيره والله اعلم متوقع الاتجاه الجانبي لحركتهم حتى افتتاح السوق الاوربي فاما صعود ليصححو النزول الحالي او مواصلة الصعود او مع الافتتاح كسر النقاط التي ذكرتها ومواصلة النزول والله اعلم الخياران وارده

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   هذا تقرير بتوصية كتبتها يوم امس قبل الافتتاح ونسيت رفعها   الدولار كندي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0176 المهم انا موصي عليه يوم الجمعة  بيع وحددت اهدافه انما يجب كسر 1.0010  وشراء في حال لم يكسرها باغلاق البيع والدخول شراء ووضعت الستوب 995 او نفس النقطة 0010  والحمد لله أستفدنا منه الكثير وبإذن الله فيه خير لازال أن كان صعود او نزول والله اعلم  وساذكر نقاطه  في حال بيواصل صعود وهو المتوقع والله اعلم حتى اللحظة وممكن الاستفادة منه لمن يرغب به ولم يدخل به من البداية   امامه نقاط يجب يخترقها ليواصل صعوده بإذن الله  والله اعلم النقطة 1.0196 ثم النقطة 1.0216 ولكن مجرد يخترق الاولى نتوقع اختراق الثانية بإذن الله  باختراقهم بإذن الله هدفه 1.0290 ومتوقع اعلى من الهدف المهم نراقب النقطة 1.0316 باختراقها بإذن الله المجال مفتوح له بالصعود للـ 1.0400\500 والله اعلم مالم تخترق 316 تكون ستوب للبيع بعد تاكد بانها لن تخترق هدف البيع القناعة بإذن الله فيكون النزول اما نزول تصحيحي او مواصلة نزوله ولكل حادث حديث  نرجع للنقطتان 196 و 216 مالم يخترقو او احدهم  نتوقع نزول تصحيحي له فيكون النزول تقريبا للـ 1.0120 + - تقريبا ومنها متوقع يرتد  واي منهم ستوب للبيع بعد تاكد ويراقب 120 تقريبا في حال ارتد ندخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد او اقل بـ 10 نقاط واهداف الصعود نفسهم الذي ذكرتهم بإذن الله بنفس الشروط  المهم فوق 1.0082 اي نزول تصحيحي له والله اعلم انما اخذ الحذر من الشراء في حال كسر 1.0096 فاحتمال يرتد او لايرتد من 82  بكسر 1.0082 نتوقع بيواصل نزول والله اعلم ولكل حادث حديث   ها انا شرحت لكم مفصل من يتعاطى مع هذه المعطيات سيجني الكثير منه بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

الدولار فرنك لدينا توصية من الاسبوع الماضي الجمعه شراء من 805 واخر في حال كسر 780 شراء من الــ 770 للـ 740 واليوم نبهت عليه بعد الافتتاح او قبله ناسي المهم فوق 699 للصعود بإذن الله والحمد لله حتى اللحظة كما هو متوقع بإذن الله  من دخل به الان نرفع الستوب للـ 1.0783  احتمال والله اعلم يصعد قريب من الـ 850 ثم يرتد للتصحيح والله اعلم في حال اخترقها بإذن الله مواصل صعود  انا وضعت هدفان له بإذن الله 920 و 950 وهدف بعيد انما الحالي يهمنا اهدافنا القريبه ومن بعدها لكل حادث حديث احتمالات التصحيح اما 850 تقريبا بشرط لاتخترق باختراقها احتمال 880 بشرط عدم اختراق 885 باختراقها ييصعد للـهدف الاول بإذن الله 920 اما يصحح منه او يواصل في حال اخترق 925 متوقع يذهب للهدف الثاني بإذن الله في حال لم تخترق 925 فاحتمال نزول تصحيحي ثم يرتد صعود للهدف الثاني بإذن الله 950 انا وضعت لكم احتمالات التصحيح لاني بامانه غير واضح أين يصحح مجرد نتاكد من نزوله كتصحيح ساضع لكم اين نقطة التصحيح المتوقعه ومنها يرتد والله اعلم والله الموفق المهم مع الصعود رفع الستوب والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

انا بضع لكم تحليل مفصل وهو اغنى من توصية والله اعلم لسبب اني انتظر افتتاح السوق الاوربي من الصعب وضع توصية محددة الان  تتضح الامور للعملات والله اعلم بدبكسر النقاط التي ذكرتهم او اختراق لتوصيات الشراء فحتى اللحظة لا كسر ولا اختراق فالانتظار افضل العب معهم نزول وصعود لمن يجيد التعامل بالمعطيات التي ذكرتها والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

واذاناسي توصية ذكروني عليها المهم مو الان الساعة 9 سانام ساعةاو ساعة ونص الساعة 9  معكم بإذن الله واحتمال قبلها

----------


## 1عبدالله

صباحك فل ابومروان 
ان شاء تكون بخير 
متابع احلى تحليل

----------


## الاعرابي

بارك الله فيك اخ الجميل على الشرح المفصل 
نوم العافيه واحلام باللون الاخضر ان شاء الله

----------


## beshay

صباح الخير
 للغالى 
 خلى بالك  الكل عينيه على الديمو

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  
صبااح الخير جميعااا 
يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع 
أسف اخواني على التاخير اخذني النوم معه 
الوضع كما هو اخذت مشاهدة سريعة لحضات بس اصحح دقائق

----------


## aljameel

الان والله اعلم الكيبل ارتد من 1.5220 دعم له  والمجنون واقف يشاهد الكيبل بيقول بتكسر 5220 بكسر انا 142.95  كسرووووووووو  هايتقابلو عند الكيبل 1.5178 والمجنون 142.36 اما يكسرو ويواصلو نزول او ارتداد الارتداد لايعني صعود انما اخذ النقطتان بالحسابان احتمال يصعدو كم نقطة ثم يرتدو و يكسروو  متى مارأيت صعود ساحاول جاهدا ابلاغكم انما حتى اللحظة النزول هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم ولكن ليس مؤاكد كما ذكرت الشروط للنزول والله اعلم ونفس الشي لليورو يهمنا كسر 1.3175 حتى نقول نزول والله اعلم متبقى اللو السابق 1.3114 والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 94 هي الفرصة المتوفره لدي الان   الشراء بالمراقبة انا وجدتها فرصة وضعتها بالرغم هذا الجوز انا دائم الحذر منه اخذه باقل ستوب ممكن  ولكن لي رجاء خاص الشراء بالمراقبة   نراقبه عند 93.35 اذا ماكسر 93.18 نتوكل على الله  الشراء من 93.35/30   الستوب 93.18  كسر 93.18 الشراء من اقرب نقطة للستوب 92.70 وهو الستوب الرئيسي له  الهدف بإذن الله 94.75 او القناعة  الان مراقبته تحت 94.20 متوقع ينزل فممكن وضعها ستوب للبيع او 94.10/15 المهم اختارو مايناسبكم من ستوب للبيع ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول ومراقبة نقاط الشراء  متى ماتاكدتم بانه بيرتد صعود اغلقو البيع وادخلو شراء وإن شاء الله انا متابع معكم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  ساراقبه وساضع التوصية بالحساب انما الحساب لايعمل ميني انما سادخل النقطة بدولار بالحساب والاساس هي 30 سنت اوكي

----------


## aljameel

وضعت بالحساب شراء للكيبل واليورو لم يتسنى لي وضعهم هنا
بعد لحضات ساشرح لكم
والله الموفق

----------


## soliter

تمام يا غالى

----------


## solo90515

اليوم عطلة لبنوك اليابان الصين وبريطانيا والحذر عند افتتاح السوق الامريكي
جزاك الله الخير يالجميل

----------


## ابوحاتم999

السلام عليكم  كيف حالك جميل 
انا جديد بالمنتدى 
وش رايك بالدولار ين 
عندي بسعر 92.50 بيع   
تحياتي لك ,,,,

----------


## aljameel

وضعت لكم امر شراء للكيبل واليورو  اليورو لم يتفعل اذا امكن بالمراقبة يفضل الشراء خوفا من الصعود وضعته على عجل  وو قريب من الامر 3234 الكيبل مفعل   ووضعت امرين بيع للكيبل وامرين لليورو بيع  المهم اقصد بالامرين بيع اختار مايناسبكم راقبو وتوكلو على الله تغلقو الشراء والدخول بيع افضل الدخول بالمراقبة والخيار لكم  المهم لابيع قبل الاوامر ولو بنقطة اما نفس الامر الاول او اذا صعد فوقه اما اختيار الامر الثاني او ختارو مايناسبكم  مو شرط الدخول بهم جميعا اختار واحد منهم او جزء عقدك على نقطتا البيع فرضا للكيبل او اليورو   انا سوف ادخل بالحساب الرديف معي بيع للكيبل واليورو بعقد 30 سنت للكيبل واليورو 30 سنت طبعا سادخل بالمراقبة ودخلت  شراء للكيبل 5240 واليورو 3230  والله يكتب لي ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  بصدق سببة لي ربشة وضع الاوامر غلطت باليورو وعدلته مرة ثانية   المهم اذا رأيت شبه بغلط او غلط رجاء التنبيه عليه انا بتابع لنفسي ولكم فالغلط وارد بوضع اوامر اوكتابة ارقام  بالنهاية ما اراه والله اعلم فرصة ممتازه ساضعها بالحساب وانتم اختارو مايناسبكم منها والله يرزقنا جميعا اكرر لا للاستعجال لا للطمععععععع فوات ربح ولا خسارة والاهم اللالتزام بالستوب رجاء خاص كما هو مكتوب ها انا بدخلكم بالعملة شراء وبيع والعكس  انا قربت ستوب الشراء لليورو هو المفروض 1.3175 متى مارأيت تغير الستوب بالحساب ساغير انما حتى اللحظة لا تغير مع الصعود تقديم الستوب للو اليوم بالنسبة للكيبل

----------


## أوباما

جزاك الله خير يا أخوي الجميل 
كام هدف الكيبل

----------


## aljameel

من لديه شراء للدولار فرنك ورابح يغلق الان على الربح 
ساضع امر شراء مرة اخرى من تحت إن شاء الله بعد دقاق 
والله الموفق

----------


## ابوحاتم999

السلام عليكم كيف حالك جميل 
انا جديد بالمنتدى 
وش رايك بالدولار ين 
عندي بسعر 92.50 بيع 
تحياتي لك ,,,,

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله خير يا أخوي الجميل 
> كام هدف الكيبل

 اهدافه بإذن الله واضعهم بالحساب ان كان شراء او بيع

----------


## heidar elselehdar

اخى ابو مروان
انت كدة ضربت بقواعد ادارة راس المال عرض الحائط
انا فاهم طبعا انك واضع كل توصياتك فى الحساب حتى تعطى الاخوة حرية الاختيار
بس انا خايف على الحساب ليضرب منك كان المروض ان تضع رصيد اكبر فى الحساب حتى تتمكن من وضع كل هذه الاوامر ارجو ان تاكد للاخوة ان هذا الحساب تعليمى اكثر من انه بغرض تحقيق نتائج
اعتذر لتدخلى فى ما لا يعنينى

----------


## zedan

بيانات دخول الحساب لو سمحتو

----------


## heidar elselehdar

> بيانات دخول الحساب لو سمحتو

 كل البيانات موجودة فى توقيع ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

ارجو التركيز بما اقول  بالاول انا رفعت ستوب الشراء للكيبل واليورو للو اليوم للاحتياط افضل  بالنسبة للبيع اليورو انا وضعت امرين بيع 1.3300 والاخر 1.3335  طبعا نحن داخلين شراء نراقب مالم يخترق 1.3335/30 نغلق الشراء وندخل بيع   في حال اخترق 1.3335 ستفتح الموجه الصاعده فاحتمال يرتد واحتمال لا نراقب 1.3345/50 باختراقها احتمال واصل يهمنا الستوب الرئيسي له 1.3365 انا اخترته قبل النقطة المهمه التي ذكرتها امس 1.3417 وذكرت تحتها للنزول ولكن لا اضمن باختراق الستوب 3365 من اختراقها فالمتوقع تخترق اذا اخترق الستوب ولست متاكد انما نراقب وسابلغكم اذا رأيت جديد  وضعت لكم السناريو في حال واصل صعوده فانتم معكم شراء لا اغلاق الا اذا توفرت شروط الاغلاق كما ذكرت الان   ولكن كما هو متوقع بإذن الله الصعود للنقطة 1.3300 راقبوه اذا لم يصعد فوق 3335/30 فنتوقع نزوله لاخوف من انزول والله اعم الا اذا اخترق النقاط التي ذكرتها  هنا المرونه من قبلكم يجيب التكيف مع المعطيات التي ذكرتها فلا للاستعجال بالبيع من النقطةالثانية 1.3335 الا بالمراقبة يفضل  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  اذا كسر الكيبل اللو يفضل تقديم الستوب لليورو على نقطة الدخول فاحتمال ناذه من منطقة افضل  كل هذا الشرح بالتفصيل اقصد به الاستفادة الكاملة من التوصية  والا فيني اضع كما بالحساب واكتفى  تم تعديل المشاركة دخلت ستوب الكيبل لليورو كبيع  الكبر شين

----------


## aljameel

تم تعديل المشاركة الاخيرة لليورو  
أسف اخواني بصدق اكتب واراقب و نفسي غصب الغلط انما تم التعديل انا واضع الستوب 1.3395 دخل الكيبل على اليورو المهم الستوب 1.3365

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل نفس الشي كما اليورو انا واضع امرين بيع  والله اعلم يهمنا ان لا يصعد فوق النقطة الثانية البيع 1.5360  باختراق 1.5365 بتفتح الموجه فاحتمال يرتد قبل الستوب واحتمال لا انما نلتزم بالستوب 1.5395   كتوقع لو صعد عند النقطة الثانية لا اتوقع يخترق 1.5372 ولكن نحسب حساب لاي شي ممكن للاحتياط  انتم معكم شراء اذا تاكدتم بانه اكتفى بالصعود عند النقطة الاول بيع او اعلى بكم نقطة فلكم الخيار بوضع الستوب انا يهمني الستوب الرئيسي 1.5395 انما ساضع لكم ستوبان اخرين لخاف في حال اغلق الشراء وبائع 1.5366/72 اختارمايناسبك من الثلاثة  وانا معكم بإذن الله متابع سابلغ اذا رأيت غير ذلك  والله الموفق ماقصدته من الشرح للتوصية انا للكيبل او اليورو لتستفيدو اكثر انا قيني اضع لكم الشراء والبيع الذي يهمنا بستوب صغير او الستوب الرئيسي ومن النقطة الاولى البيع للكيبل واليورو انما سنطاردهم حتى يستقرو على اتجاه عام نحن معهم وين مايروح وجعلهم لايروح لاهدافهم لا الهابطة ولا الصاعدة اقصد الرئيسيه الا بعد شهر وشهور نحن المستفدين منهم كلما تحركو بنفس المنطقة نبيع ونشتري  موفقين بإذن الله جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للبيع للدولار ين لا للاستعجال نراقب اول وانا اذا رأين نقطة جيدة للبيع ساضعها بالحساب انما توصيتنا الاساس شراء كما بالحساب
والان أستاذنكم للصلاة وبإذن الله لنا لقاء بعد لصلاة 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

نسيت يا اخوان بالنسبة للمجنون انا اغلقت عند 143.23 عندما رأيت الكيبل له صعود  فاحتمال يسحب المجنون معه ولايكسر  142.95ولكن لست متاكد من الصعود ففضلت ان اجني  ربحي واراقبه في حال صعد ادخل مرة اخرى علية
انا بتكلم عن دخولي بالحساب الاخر من 144.01بيع والحمد لله اخذنا خير  
ومتى مارأيت فرصة سابلغكم بها
والله الموفق

----------


## ذئب الفوركس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
                                          ما رأيكم في الباوند هل سيصعد

----------


## aljameel

> اخى ابو مروان
> انت كدة ضربت بقواعد ادارة راس المال عرض الحائط
> انا فاهم طبعا انك واضع كل توصياتك فى الحساب حتى تعطى الاخوة حرية الاختيار
> بس انا خايف على الحساب ليضرب منك كان المروض ان تضع رصيد اكبر فى الحساب حتى تتمكن من وضع كل هذه الاوامر ارجو ان تاكد للاخوة ان هذا الحساب تعليمى اكثر من انه بغرض تحقيق نتائج
> اعتذر لتدخلى فى ما لا يعنينى

 معك كل الحق انما للتوضيح مرة اخرى للجميع وليس مجبر بها احد انما كاستثمار لمن يرغب وساطيل عليكم   اخي انت فاهم غلط ومعك الحق ومعي الحق واتمنى الحق لك  ساذكر لك وساشرح للجميع  انا ذكرت متى ما رأيت فرصة واضحة ليس بها تردد ساضعها بالحساب فاحتمال واحدة اثنتان او اكثر  وذكرت بالنسبة للحساب الحقيقي ساحاول جاهد متطابق مع الحساب اليمو من80 للـ 100% بإذن الله واقصد لايقل عن 80%  وذكرت سادخل حسب الفرصة التي اختارها بشرط لا يتجاوز عقدي 1 دولار وساعمل على توزيع العقد كمجزء حسب الفرصة احتمال بددولار او 50 سنت او 30/20 سنت صحيح وسابلغ بما ادخلوه لكم انما أن وجدت فرصة اخرى واضحة او اكثر ساضعها بالحساب  وانا سابلغكم بما ادخل  حتى اللحظة كلامي لاغبار عليه والله اعلم  الحساب بالعافية حتى فتح لعدت اسباب منها عدم معرفتي كيفية التعامل به لانه بصراحة لم اعمل بمنصات كهذا انما براقب بها واخذ بياناتي فغلبني وغلبتكم معي حاولت فتح حساب مني حتى اتمكن بالدخول بالسنتات فلم افلح به لا اعرف السبب ثانيا لا ارغب بغير الحساب باوقات الذروة  ولا ارغب بتغير الرصيد  انما ابلغتك باني ساضع التوصيات بالحساب بدولار ولكن القصد بـ 30 سنت اليوم صباحا ومساء البارح متاخر لاتذكر ومرة اخرى نوهت كمثال الدولار فرنك لدينا توصية من الاسبوع الماضي ومساء امس بعد الافتتاح نوهت عليه واليوم صباحا اكيد لنا اخوة داخلين به وانا احدهم بحسابي الشخصي عندما ترى فرصة واضحة  بشراء  مرة اخرى من نقطة ما هل لا اضعها بالحساب طبعا لا حتى يستفيد منها من داخل به بجني ربحه وفرصة لمن لم يدخل به من الاول فصعب علي انا لا اضع كهذا فرصة ولست جازم بها حاتمال لاينزل كل شي وارد  وتضيع على من جنى ربحه لكن واجبي ابلغ والخيار له  بالنسبة لتصفير الحساب هذه توافيق من رب العالمين انما نجتهد والباقي بتوفيق الله وفضلة   لاتخاف من التصفير  انا خائف من شي اخرى  من يشاهد الربح يصاب بداء الطمع و يدخل بنفس العقد  وها انا اكرر اخواني انا بتكلم عن نفسي الحساب الحقيقي 3000 وادخل بدولار واحد واعمل على تجزئة الدولار  اما عقدين او ثلاث او 4 او 5  حسب الفرصة التي اراها تناسبني مخو شرط ادخل بالدولار ولو مجزء اضع لنفسي خط رجعة وها انا دخلت بعقد واحد بالمجنون بيع 30 سنت واغلقته الحمد لله على ربح ودخلت بالكيبل واليورو شراء بعقدين بواقع 30 سنت للعقد وتركت لنفسي 40 سنت للطواري   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا وللمعلومية هذه اخر مرة اشرح الفكرة من مقتنع بها يتوكل على الله اكرر أستثماري فلو حصدنا 10% شهريا بإذن الله نسبة النجاح جيدة جدا  التوصيات لاتدخل الا اذا وجدتها متطابقة مع تحليلك ومقتنع بها  انا بجتهد وممكن اصيب واخطى والصواب والخطى كلاهما وارد ومن ليس مقنع لا بالفكرة ولا غيره نصيحة لا يدخل   واذا رغبتم بتوصية واحدة يوميا بالحساب صوتو وانا معكم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ما رأيكم في الباوند هل سيصعد

 اخي سؤالك غريب لاتزعل مني وبصدق ازعجني لو غير متواجد معك حق انما متواجد  انا واضع توصية شراء ومن الهدف بيع كما هو واضح بالحساب برأيك لو رأيت غير ذلك او عدم قناعتي بالصعود لا ابلغكم الله يهديك والحمد لله حتى اللحظة بالربح اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر اخي فأن ترى احتمال ضعيف الصعود فانصحك اجني ربحك وراقب البيع في حال صعد اذا مقتنع به بالنهاية لاتدخل الا بقناعة انا اصيب واخطى وكلاهما وارد والخطى اكبر من الصواب وانما نجتهد والتوافيق من رب العالمين بالنهاية معك كل الحق الخاسر انت مو انا فمن حقك تخاف على شقاك

----------


## خليفة

تحليلاتك اكثر من رائعة , ومن لم يفهم التوصيات من بين سطور التحليلات , فلا يدخل ولا يوجع راسنا

----------


## heidar elselehdar

انا كنت عايزك تشرح الكلام ده للاخوة علشان لا يحدث لبس مع اي حد ويرجع يلوم عليك
و انا و الله فاهم كل كلمة فيه
و لكن كان نفسى توضح الكلام بالصورة اللى انت قمت بيها  علشان اللى ما حدش يرجع و يشتكى
و يرمى عليك اللوم

----------


## aljameel

راقبو المجنون انا لن اضع توصية علية بالحساب بصراحة غير واضح لي 100%  انما تحت 145.32 فهو للنزول والله اعلم فراقبوه مع الكيبل   احتمالات الارتداد 144 او 144.40 تقريبا تزيد تنقص كم نقطة لا تستعجلو  بإذن الله متوقع مواصلة النزول بإذن الله المهم الشروط نفسها ليواصل نزول  والله الموفق لا للاستعجااااال المراقبة عن نفسي سادخل بنفس العقد السابق 30 سنت انما سادخل بـ 10 سنت على ثلاث مراحل في حال صعد ساعزز وهكذا فاحتمال استخدام 30 سنت واحتمال لا واحده او اثنتان

----------


## ذئب الفوركس

[QUOTE=aljameel;1654441]اخي سؤالك غريب لاتزعل مني وبصدق ازعجني لو غير متواجد معك حق انما متواجد  انا واضع توصية شراء ومن الهدف بيع كما هو واضح بالحساب برأيك لو رأيت غير ذلك او عدم قناعتي بالصعود لا ابلغكم الله يهديك والحمد لله حتى اللحظة بالربح اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر اخي فأن ترى احتمال ضعيف الصعود فانصحك اجني ربحك وراقب البيع في حال صعد اذا مقتنع به بالنهاية لاتدخل الا بقناعة انا اصيب واخطى وكلاهما وارد والخطى اكبر من الصواب وانما نجتهد والتوافيق من رب العالمين بالنهاية معك كل الحق الخاسر انت مو انا فمن حقك تخاف على شقاك[/QUOTE    شكرا اخي الجميل على التوضيح 
للعلم انا جديدهنا لا تواخذني اذا كان سؤالي غير واضح وشكرا مره اخرى

----------


## aljameel

> انا كنت عايزك تشرح الكلام ده للاخوة علشان لا يحدث لبس مع اي حد ويرجع يلوم عليك
> و انا و الله فاهم كل كلمة فيه
> و لكن كان نفسى توضح الكلام بالصورة اللى انت قمت بيها علشان اللى ما حدش يرجع و يشتكى
> و يرمى عليك اللوم

 اخي اعرف ماذا تقصد وجزاك الله خير
وفعلا رأيتها فرصة لا ارد على استفهامك حتى يقرأها الجميع 
الرد لا اقصدك انما فرصة وجدتها فعلا كان علامة الاستفاهم التي ذكرتها لابد الاجابة للجميع 
تحياتي لك

----------


## aljameel

[quote=ذئب الفوركس;1654483] 

> اخي سؤالك غريب لاتزعل مني وبصدق ازعجني لو غير متواجد معك حق انما متواجد  انا واضع توصية شراء ومن الهدف بيع كما هو واضح بالحساب برأيك لو رأيت غير ذلك او عدم قناعتي بالصعود لا ابلغكم الله يهديك والحمد لله حتى اللحظة بالربح اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر اخي فأن ترى احتمال ضعيف الصعود فانصحك اجني ربحك وراقب البيع في حال صعد اذا مقتنع به بالنهاية لاتدخل الا بقناعة انا اصيب واخطى وكلاهما وارد والخطى اكبر من الصواب وانما نجتهد والتوافيق من رب العالمين  بالنهاية معك كل الحق الخاسر انت مو انا فمن حقك تخاف على شقاك[/QUOTE    شكرا اخي الجميل على التوضيح  للعلم انا جديدهنا لا تواخذني اذا كان سؤالي غير واضح وشكرا مره اخرى

  
اخي بخدمتك باي وقت وحياك الله بين اخوتك
انا بعض الضن أثم ارجو اخي أن تسامحني 
بصراحة عندما ارى مستخدم جديد وان سؤاله او مشاركته بها شي ما بصراحة يأتي ببالي شي اخر 
طبعا من واقع سابق مر بي 
فسؤالك ضننت به تشكيك من احد المتخفين والله اعلم
فكسبت ذنبك وذنب الغير الله يسامحنا

----------


## خليفة

لابأس طهور :-s

----------


## aljameel

شايفين المجنون بفرق نقطة واحدة نزل للـ 142.96 والمطلوب كسر 142.95 لتاكيد نزوله والله اعلم
هل يتوقع احدكم عدم كسرها وهو واقف ساعات وكل المعطيات لصالح النزول
الواحد مايأخذ الا رزقه المكتوب له

----------


## خليفة

عامل صفة شراء من نقطه 838. USD/CHF  والحين خسرانه اقفل ولا انتظر ؟ من العلم إنها من الأمس

----------


## aljameel

بانسبة لتوصية الدولار ين اذا وصل هدفه 94.75 تلغى التوصية هو كان المفروض ينزل لبا موجه صاعده ولكن شايفه صاعد ما تبقى الا القليل للهدف
الحمد لله

----------


## aljameel

المهم بالنسبة لبيع الدولار ين نراقب النقطتان 94.58 والنقطة 94.65  مالم يخترق احدهم فاي منهم هي الستوب للبيع والله اعلم  فراقبووه ولا تستعجلو لا للاستعجال وطبعا هدفنا نقطة الشراء بإذن الله  السعر الحالي 94.44   والله الموفق

----------


## solo90515

ايش اخبار اليورو دولار خو علقان عند 3240 ايش رايك يالجميل جزاك الله الخير

----------


## aljameel

> عامل صفة شراء من نقطه 838. USD/CHF والحين خسرانه اقفل ولا انتظر ؟ من العلم إنها من الأمس

 الله يهديك التوصية الشراء من تحتمن الاسبوع الماضي البارح او اليوم صباحا انا بخاطب من داخل من الاسبوع الماضي وانت سمعت الكلام ودخلت مانزل البارح بعد الافتتاح ليه مادخلت به نصيحة لا تلحق سعر مهما يكن  وذكرت قبل ساعة او اكثر وهو والله اعلم عند 830 بانه نازل وحددت نقطة  الشراء المستحدثه  وهو موجود بالحساب 
فانصحك استغلا اي صعود واغلق واخذه من النقاط المتوقع الشراء منها الا اذا خسارتك كبيرة لا انصحك ولكن ان وجدت فرصة 5 للـ 10 نقاط اوو اقل او نقطة الدخول اغلق وادخل به اذا نزل كما بالتوصية
والله الموفق

----------


## صاحب هدف

استاذي ابو مروان رايك الباوند صاعد ولا هابط   
لا لا امزح معاك يا ابو مروان    :Big Grin:   
اضحك الله سنك يالجميل

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم اليورو ين السعر الحالي 125.05  راقبوه والله اعلم تحت 125.31 متوقع النزول بإذن الله  نراقب ولا للاستعجال   ساضع له توصية  شراء انما بس نتاكد من النزول   ومن بعدها ساضعها لكم  نرغب الاستفادة منه نزول وصعود بإذن الله وتوفيقه  والله الموفق

----------


## ahmad1

ابو مروان ياالجميل انا متابعك من بعيد
وكنت اترقب توصياتك بدون دخول
بس عجبتنيييييييي والله يعطيك العافية الخسارة بعيدة عنك 1.2 كيلومتر
اسمحلي اصير عضو بمجموعتك

----------


## solo90515

الاغلاق بعد خكس دقايق ان كان فوق خط فيبو باذن الله صاعد تحته نزول
بالعادة بعد شمعة الاربعة يتم التحرك ولكن غياب بريطانيا اليوم مؤثر والله اعلم

----------


## solo90515

يبدو الاغلاقات سلبية والله اعلم

----------


## karimahmed422

> الله يهديك التوصية الشراء من تحتمن الاسبوع الماضي البارح او اليوم صباحا انا بخاطب من داخل من الاسبوع الماضي وانت سمعت الكلام ودخلت مانزل البارح بعد الافتتاح ليه مادخلت به نصيحة لا تلحق سعر مهما يكن  وذكرت قبل ساعة او اكثر وهو والله اعلم عند 830 بانه نازل وحددت نقطة  الشراء المستحدثه  وهو موجود بالحساب 
> فانصحك استغلا اي صعود واغلق واخذه من النقاط المتوقع الشراء منها الا اذا خسارتك كبيرة لا انصحك ولكن ان وجدت فرصة 5 للـ 10 نقاط اوو اقل او نقطة الدخول اغلق وادخل به اذا نزل كما بالتوصية
> والله الموفق

 انا حضرتك بحثت فى المشاركات ومش لاقى النقاط الجديدة للدخول
ممكن حضرتك تعيد كتابتها مرة اخرى

----------


## solo90515

اخي ممكن تدخل على الحساب التجريبي للجميل وتشوف الاوامر

----------


## solo90515

الجميل ما رايك الان هبوووووووووط ولا صعووووووووووود
والله شي يحير اما مهدج عالكل

----------


## aljameel

بضع امر بيع على اليورو ين 125.15/20
الستوب 125.31
الهدف بإذن الله 123.30 
والله الموفق 
المهم كل ماعملت الامر يفصل واعيد التشغيل اكثر من 5 مرات  صاعد ونزل والامر لم يتنفذ
المهم راقبوه ومن اقرب ستوب بيع والله يرزق الجميع

----------


## aljameel

اسمحولي لم اقراء مشاركاتكم متى ماوجدت فرصة سارد ارجو المعذرة ليس تجاهل مني لاسمح الله
متابع لكم ولي والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## aljameel

راقبو ولا تستعجلو والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا
بالنسبة لليورو ين الشراء مربوط بالنزول اناوضعت بالحساب بيع وشراء والله يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## solo90515

ولا يهمك يالغالي
اليورو يناغلق تحت ترند وهو متشبع شراء أنا بعته
والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## خليفة

> انا حضرتك بحثت فى المشاركات ومش لاقى النقاط الجديدة للدخول
> ممكن حضرتك تعيد كتابتها مرة اخرى

  

> الدولار فرنك لدينا توصية من الاسبوع الماضي الجمعه شراء من 805 واخر في حال كسر 780 شراء من الــ 770 للـ 740 واليوم نبهت عليه بعد الافتتاح او قبله ناسي المهم فوق 699 للصعود بإذن الله والحمد لله حتى اللحظة كما هو متوقع بإذن الله  من دخل به الان نرفع الستوب للـ 1.0783  احتمال والله اعلم يصعد قريب من الـ 850 ثم يرتد للتصحيح والله اعلم في حال اخترقها بإذن الله مواصل صعود  انا وضعت هدفان له بإذن الله 920 و 950 وهدف بعيد انما الحالي يهمنا اهدافنا القريبه ومن بعدها لكل حادث حديث احتمالات التصحيح اما 850 تقريبا بشرط لاتخترق باختراقها احتمال 880 بشرط عدم اختراق 885 باختراقها ييصعد للـهدف الاول بإذن الله 920 اما يصحح منه او يواصل في حال اخترق 925 متوقع يذهب للهدف الثاني بإذن الله في حال لم تخترق 925 فاحتمال نزول تصحيحي ثم يرتد صعود للهدف الثاني بإذن الله 950 انا وضعت لكم احتمالات التصحيح لاني بامانه غير واضح أين يصحح مجرد نتاكد من نزوله كتصحيح ساضع لكم اين نقطة التصحيح المتوقعه ومنها يرتد والله اعلم والله الموفق المهم مع الصعود رفع الستوب والله الموفق

 ها هى اخى الكريم

----------


## semo64

الاخ الفاضل الجميل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لاشك ان اسلوب تحليلك من افضل الاساليب فى المنتدى ان لم يكن هو الافضل على الاطلاق  لذلك لى طلب اذاكان فى الامكان لتخفيف العبءالواقع عليك لظروفك الصحيه ـ شفاك الله ومتعك بالصحه والعافيه ـ وهو فتح موضوع جديد قاصر على شخصكم فقط يسمى مدرسة الجميل تشرح فيه بالتفصيل طريقتكم فى التحليل لتكون طريقة الجميل فى المتاجرة ويكون لها روادها ومريديها  متل طريقة الشيخ الوافى رحمه الله ـوامدك بالصح وطول العمر ودعاء المحبين لك ـ  بارك الله لك ولجميع اهلك واحبابك  :015:  :Drive1:  :015:

----------


## عبدالكريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
حياك الله أخي العزيز ابو مروان  
قمت بوضع بيانات الدخول للحساب الديمو في المشاركة الاولى من موضوعك , لكي يسهل على الاخوة المتابعين المتابعة معك  
وانا لاحظت ان هناك اسئلة متكررة من الاخوة عن طريقة العمل و طريقة المتابعة وهكذا , ونسبة راس المال الخ الخ  
فياريت تجهز لي شرح في مشاركة واحدة وانا اساضعه لك في المشاركة الاولى من الموضوع لكي لا تجهد نفسك وتعيد اجابة نفس السؤال , وفي نفس الوقت تتفرغ للمضاربة والتوصيات . ولو احد من المتابعين سألك اعطيه رابط المشاركة الاولى ( يمكن تضعها في توقيعك كمان )  :Regular Smile:  
و عندي طلب من الاخوة المتابعين  :Regular Smile:  
تلاحظون مدى الجهد الذي يقوم به الاخ العزيز ابو مروان في انجاح موضوعه , رجاء خاص ان تتعاونوا معه في عدم اجهاده من حيث الاسئلة المتكررة , فصحة ابو مروان عندي بالدنيا , ولا نريد ان يتركنا الاخ ابو مروان لاي سبب كان  
وفقكم الله , آمل من الجميع التعاون لانجاح هذا الموضوع المتميز  :Good:

----------


## خليفة

الله يعطيك الصحة ياابو مروان وإن شاء الله تصير مثل الجبل فى الصحه اقصد :D
ياجبل مايهزك ريح هههههههه

----------


## Booss

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
> حياك الله أخي العزيز ابو مروان  
> قمت بوضع بيانات الدخول للحساب الديمو في المشاركة الاولى من موضوعك , لكي يسهل على الاخوة المتابعين المتابعة معك  
> وانا لاحظت ان هناك اسئلة متكررة من الاخوة عن طريقة العمل و طريقة المتابعة وهكذا , ونسبة راس المال الخ الخ  
> فياريت تجهز لي شرح في مشاركة واحدة وانا اساضعه لك في المشاركة الاولى من الموضوع لكي لا تجهد نفسك وتعيد اجابة نفس السؤال , وفي نفس الوقت تتفرغ للمضاربة والتوصيات . ولو احد من المتابعين سألك اعطيه رابط المشاركة الاولى ( يمكن تضعها في توقيعك كمان )  
> و عندي طلب من الاخوة المتابعين  
> تلاحظون مدى الجهد الذي يقوم به الاخ العزيز ابو مروان في انجاح موضوعه , رجاء خاص ان تتعاونوا معه في عدم اجهاده من حيث الاسئلة المتكررة , فصحة ابو مروان عندي بالدنيا , ولا نريد ان يتركنا الاخ ابو مروان لاي سبب كان  
> وفقكم الله , آمل من الجميع التعاون لانجاح هذا الموضوع المتميز

 بارك الله فيك مشرفنا العزيز ونعم الرأي والنصيحة ..
انا اضم صوتي لك وبكل قوة , ومستعد لاي عمل تراه مناسبا لكي يتفرغ الاخ ابو مروان ولا نجهده .. 
ياجماعة الخير الاخ ابو مروان ليس من المفروض ان يرد على كل شخص وعلى أسئلة كثيرة متكررة (( شو رايك باليورو - الكيبل - نازل ولا طالع - انا دخلت بيع او شراء .. ألخ ))
معذرة شو خص الاخ الفاضل ابو مروان بي هذه الاسئلة انت خسران هذا ليس ذنبه , انت لم تتبع توصياته هذا شأنك ولكن ليس المفروض ان يرد على كل سوأل !!!
اعلم ان البعض يريد ان يسمع كلمة طمأنينة من الاخ الفاضل ابو مروان ولكن اذا أتبع كل شخص كلام ابو مروان ودخل مظبوط سوف لانحتاج لكثرة الاسئلة وارهاقه معنا , وأذا تأخر احدكم ولم يدخل التوصية عادي شباب مش لازم نسأل هل ينفع ندخل الان وكل واحد على حسب الزوج الي يشتغل بيه راح يسأل !!! خلاص راحت او ماراحت عادي في ايام كثيرة وأجتهادات كثيرة من الاخ ابو مروان ... يعني مثل المثل المصري لو حبيبك عسل لا تشربه كله !!!
الرجاء أتباع التعليمات والدخول على الحساب الديمو ومشاهدة التوصيات , وأذا في جديد صدقوني سواء مكسب او خسارة سوف ينوه عنه الاخ ابو مروان سواء بي جني الارباح او الاغلاق بي خسارة لاقدر الله ...  
وشكرا وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## صاحب هدف

حسب التوصية اليورو ين وصل لمناطق الارتداد السعر الحالي والله اعلم 125.22 نقطة الارتداد 125.31 تحتها للنزووووول والله الموفق
لا تستعجلوووا راقبوووووه 
هذه افضل توصية للجميل

----------


## صاحب هدف

بهذا الارتداد اليورو دولار كسر اللو اليوووومي يا بو مروان

----------


## aljameel

معاليش يا اخوان نائم سحبت معي  
ماذا فعل الدولار بناء  اكيد بيانات امريكية

----------


## aljameel

اغلاق الكيبل الشراء

----------


## صاحب هدف

نوم الهنا ان شاء الله يا استاذي

----------


## خليفة

> بضع امر بيع على اليورو ين 125.15/20
> الستوب 125.31
> الهدف بإذن الله 123.30 
> والله الموفق 
> المهم كل ماعملت الامر يفصل واعيد التشغيل اكثر من 5 مرات  صاعد ونزل والامر لم يتنفذ
> المهم راقبوه ومن اقرب ستوب بيع والله يرزق الجميع

 ماشاء الله الصفقه ربحانه للحين 60 نقطه نقفل ولا ننتظر بلوغ الهدف؟

----------


## samer samer

السلام عليكم 
اخي الجميل للامانة انا ما حطيت ستوب لوز لليورو ين واكلت منه 70 نقطة 
سؤالي اخي مو شايف الستوب لوز قليل 7 نقط ؟؟انا  بسال حرصا مني على جهودك في التحليل حرام 7 نقط تضيع توصيتك القيمة

----------


## soliter

> معاليش يا اخوان نائم سحبت معي  
> ماذا فعل الدولار بناء  اكيد بيانات امريكية

 قدر الله وما شاء فعل

----------


## aljameel

توصية اليورو ين البيع ليس لها وجود بالحساب لا اعرف السبب  المهم ليواصل نزول بإذن الله يجب كسر 124.27 والله اعلم ثم اللو اليوم بكسرهما بإذن الله متوقع الهدف 123.30 المهم مراقبته من الهدف وتحت انا واضع امرين شراء يفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب الشراء بالمراقبة ولا للاستعجال والله الموفق  بس اصحح اعطوني دقائق بإذن الله لا خذلكم حقكم من اليورو بالذات بتوفيق الله وفضله

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للبيع الكيبل من المتوقع والله اعلم قائم بإذن الله
انما فضلت الاغلاق كشراء عندما رأيت النزول له ولليور 
وساعقب عليه اتاج وقت حتى اركز بإذن الله
والله الموفق

----------


## ماف

> توصية اليورو ين البيع ليس لها وجود بالحساب لا اعرف السبب   المهم ليواصل نزول بإذن الله يجب كسر 124.27 والله اعلم ثم اللو اليوم بكسرهما بإذن الله متوقع الهدف 123.30 المهم مراقبته من الهدف وتحت انا واضع امرين شراء يفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب الشراء بالمراقبة ولا للاستعجال والله الموفق   بس اصحح اعطوني دقائق بإذن الله لا خذلكم حقكم من اليورو بالذات بتوفيق الله وفضله

 ما تقصر الله يوفقك شف الصفقة في تاريخ الحساب

----------


## أبو جوان

> توصية اليورو ين البيع ليس لها وجود بالحساب لا اعرف السبب  المهم ليواصل نزول بإذن الله يجب كسر 124.27 والله اعلم ثم اللو اليوم بكسرهما بإذن الله متوقع الهدف 123.30 المهم مراقبته من الهدف وتحت انا واضع امرين شراء يفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب الشراء بالمراقبة ولا للاستعجال والله الموفق  بس اصحح اعطوني دقائق بإذن الله لا خذلكم حقكم من اليورو بالذات بتوفيق الله وفضله

 الصفقة ضربت الستوب والحمد لله
فرقت على نقطة واحدة  :Angry Smile:  كنا أخذنا منها خيرا كثيرا

----------


## سفاح الفوركس

> الصفقة ضربت الستوب والحمد لله
> فرقت على نقطة واحدة  كنا أخذنا منها خيرا كثيرا

 سلام عليكم الله يعينك ولكن هو قال ستوب 125.31  انظر للمشاركة   

> بضع امر بيع على اليورو ين 125.15/20
> الستوب 125.31
> الهدف بإذن الله 123.30 
> والله الموفق 
> المهم كل ماعملت الامر يفصل واعيد التشغيل اكثر من 5 مرات  صاعد ونزل والامر لم يتنفذ
> المهم راقبوه ومن اقرب ستوب بيع والله يرزق الجميع

----------


## aljameel

اليوم فيه لخبطة من طرفي توصية اليورو ين بعدل البيع للـ 125.22 للاسف معدل الستوب والغريب بالامر انه صعد للـ 125.22 ونزل اقدار  وضعت توصية بيع على المجنون من منطقتين 144.60 بستوب 144.76 وامر اخر بيع من 144.90 بستوب 145.09 ولكن للاسف اكتشف الان اني واضع التوصيتان بالميتاترايدر 4 افتكر اني واضعة وندسور ووضعت امر بيع بحسابي الشخصي بيع من 144.70 بستوب 145.09 لم يفعل  واضع امر معلق شراء لليورو ين من 124 بحسابي اكتشف الان الامر بيع  سبحان الله من ماله نصيب ما ياخذ الا نصيبه  والحمد لله على كل حال  المهم ننسى بيع المجنون هذه اوامر سابقة عندما ارتفع الان لاغيه لا احد ياخذ بها  المهم انا الغيت البيع للكيبل واليورو بالحساب على شإن اتاكد من صعودهم هل بيصعدو ام لا لان اليورو نزل قريب من هدفه بفرق 3 نقاط الافضل التاكد وسابلغكم واضع بالحساب  والله اعلم هم قائمين ولكن يجب التاكد بالاول  والله الموفق

----------


## أبو جوان

> سلام عليكم الله يعينك ولكن هو قال ستوب 125.31  انظر للمشاركة

 يا أخي بارك الله بك أنا قلت الصفقة بالحساب ضربت الستوب بعد ما الجميل سأل :" توصية اليورو ين بيع ليس لها وجود بالحساب لا أعرف السبب "
الله يعيننا جميعاً

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يزعل على صفقة الخير لقادم بإذن الله
وابشرو بأحسن منهم بإذن الله وتوفيقة 
الصبر جميل والله يوفقنا بصفقة تشفي الغليل بفضل الله وتوفيقه 
اليوم المجنون ضحك علي بنقطة وصعد 
الان اذا اليورو ضحك علي بـ 3 نقاط  وصعد  
فأنا ملطشة اليوم للمجنون واليورو  
الله ينصرني عليهم واخذ حقي وحقكم منهم قولو يارب

----------


## أبوجوري

يااااااااارب

----------


## أبو جوان

آمييييييييين يا رب

----------


## سفاح الفوركس

يااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## aljameel

المهم أستاذنكم لصلاة ولناء لقاء بإذن الله بعد الصلاة  المهم راقبو المجنون والله اعلم عنده هدف تقريبا 145.08   مالم يخترق 145.20 متوقع له نزول بإذن الله  اخاف يصعد وانا غير موجود فانتبه له  والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم 
أنا مو مركز تمام مع النقاط اللي ذكرتها يا ابو مروان  
ولكن ولله الحمد دخلت 15% ارباح من اليورو دولار واليورو ين والباوند فرنك

----------


## aljameel

المهم شايف اشارة نزول للكيبل نبي نستغله شر استغلال الاشارة قوية نوعا ما  راقبو الهاي الحالي 1.5255 مالم يصعد والبقاء تحت الهاي متوقع نزول بإذن الله السعر الحالي 1.5249بكسر 1.5214 ثم 1.5200 متوقع بيواصل نزوله بإذن الله  بس يتاكد النزول وساراقبه واضع ما اراه بإذن الله يمنا الهدف للبيع الذي لم يفعل 1.5170  لا احد يستعجل خلونا نراقب والله كريميهمنا الان كسر 1.5240 والله اعلم والله الموفق

----------


## karimahmed422

> المهم شايف اشارة نزول للكيبل نبي نستغله شر استغلال الاشارة قوية نوعا ما  راقبو الهاي الحالي 1.5255 مالم يصعد والبقاء تحت الهاي متوقع نزول بإذن الله السعر الحالي 1.5249بكسر 1.5214 ثم 1.5200 متوقع بيواصل نزوله بإذن الله  بس يتاكد النزول وساراقبه واضع ما اراه بإذن الله يمنا الهدف للبيع الذي لم يفعل 1.5170  لا احد يستعجل خلونا نراقب والله كريميهمنا الان كسر 1.5240 والله اعلم والله الموفق

 نبيع الان و لا لسة شوية

----------


## aljameel

نفس الشي للمجنون اشارة سلبية كنزول والله اعلم مالم يخترق الهاي 144.61 متوقع نزوله والله اعلم في حال اخترقت كما ذكرت قبل لحضات بالمشاركة  بكسر 144.18 متوقع بينزل من بعدها يهمنا كسر 143.74  بكسرها والله اعلم سيدخل بالدائرة الحمراءءء  الاهم لا للاستعجال بحاول اقتناصهم باقل ستوب ممكن  الان المجنون بين 144.18 و 144.61 غير مستقر على اتجاه انما الاشارة سلبيه والله اعلم واعطاء اشارة بيع من 144.31 بالرغم صعد فوقها للـ 144.59  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## solo90515

يالجميل اغلاق اربع ساعات سلبي لكل من اليورو ين واليورو دولار واليورو باوند ومتابعة أهداف جنوبية جديدة بإذن الله
الكل أغلقو تماما على خط فيبو 50 ولم يغلقوا فوقه حتى بنقطة واحدة 
والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## aljameel

> نبيع الان و لا لسة شوية

 اخي هذه بدون اقول راقب  الستوب 4 نقاط فقط ماذا تريد 
انا بحاول مثلي مثلكم امامي اشارة سلبيه والله اعلم بتقول تحت 255 وكسر 240 متوقع ينزل بإذن الله الاشارة وهي الاشارة الاولى من بعدها الاشارة الحمراء وهي القاضية له بإذن الله
انا طمعان به باهداف ابعد والله يكتب لنا التوفيق جميعا

----------


## karimahmed422

> اخي هذه بدون اقول راقب  الستوب 4 نقاط فقط ماذا تريد 
> انا بحاول مثلي مثلكم امامي اشارة سلبيه والله اعلم بتقول تحت 255 وكسر 240 متوقع ينزل بإذن الله الاشارة وهي الاشارة الاولى من بعدها الاشارة الحمراء وهي القاضية له بإذن الله
> انا طمعان به باهداف ابعد والله يكتب لنا التوفيق جميعا

 معلشى حضرتك استحملنى انا لسة جديد فى الفوركس وبحاول اتعلم

----------


## aljameel

> يالجميل اغلاق اربع ساعات سلبي لكل من اليورو ين واليورو دولار واليورو باوند ومتابعة أهداف جنوبية جديدة بإذن الله
> الكل أغلقو تماما على خط فيبو 50 ولم يغلقوا فوقه حتى بنقطة واحدة 
> والله ولي التوفيق

 شايفهم  الكيبل واليورو والمجنون واليورو ين ومن يتبعهم مراقبهم 
واشكرك على المشاركة
انما بركز على الكيبل والمجنون الان والله كريم

----------


## aljameel

> معلشى حضرتك استحملنى انا لسة جديد فى الفوركس وبحاول اتعلم

 بخدمتك اخي ولا يهمك انا قصدت دب الهمه بك فقط

----------


## karimahmed422

> بخدمتك اخي ولا يهمك انا قصدت دب الهمه بك فقط

 طيب الكيبل تم كسر 255 و تم كسر 240 نقطة الدخول اعرفها منين 
مش من الممكن يكسر ثم يرتد لاعلى ولا صعب

----------


## صاحب هدف

اخي karimahmed422  
اهلا بك بيننا 
انت راقب الكيبل ابو مروان وجد اشارة سلبية ستؤدي الى هبوط الزوج بشرط بقائه تحت 5255 وعلى ذلك يمكنك اعتمادها كستوب للببيع 
اما نقطة الدخول فانت تختارها وابو مروان يوصي داءما باقل ستوب لذا راقب السعر وخذه من اقرب نقطة للستوب المحدد والله الموفق

----------


## karimahmed422

> اخي karimahmed422  
> اهلا بك بيننا 
> انت راقب الكيبل ابو مروان وجد اشارة سلبية ستؤدي الى هبوط الزوج بشرط بقائه تحت 5255 وعلى ذلك يمكنك اعتمادها كستوب للببيع 
> اما نقطة الدخول فانت تختارها وابو مروان يوصي داءما باقل ستوب لذا راقب السعر وخذه من اقرب نقطة للستوب المحدد والله الموفق

 فهمت المقصود
شكرا لحضرتك

----------


## aljameel

معاليش ياشباب انشغلت تحملونا الله يعينكم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3210  راقبوه والله اعلم   سلبي جدا ومتوقع الان ارتداد للـ 1.3120 كهدف بإذن الله  لايفوت عليكم ضعو ستوب صغير كسر 1.3114 للهاويةبإذن الله موفقين بإذن الله  استاذنكم ساعة او نص مشغول

----------


## aljameel

نفس الشي الكيبل تحت 1.5265 للنزول والله اعلم   بس ارجع اضع لكم اهدافه المهم الستوب 5265 او 5270 مجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب  معاليش مشغول جدا ساعة واكون معكم بإذن الله والله الموفق

----------


## Dr_hodhod

*سيتم بيع اليورو دولار بإزن الله  1.3207 
والستوب  عند 1.3230  
هل أنا على صواب؟؟؟ 
ام أعدل من أرقامي؟؟؟*

----------


## aljameel

معاليش وارجو مغذرتي انشغلت عكم ولا خدمتكم اليوم انما الخير بالجاي بإذن الله 
خلوني اشرح لكم فرضا اليوم وضعت توصيات للكيبل واليورو ليست فاشله ليس تبرير انما حتى تتفهمو الوضع العام لهم
هم لهم اهدافه هابطة بإذن الله كما ذكرتهم اليوم بالتوصية فلابد من الصعود لبناء موجه هابطة ندعم النزول لاهدافهم او تصحبح نزول او اخذ مراكز بيع من اعلى 
البيانات الامريكية ومالها من علاقة بالين هي سبب عدم الصعودلمناطق البيع والله اعلم
تاثر الصعود بسبب البيانات التي تدعم الدولار والله اعلم 
كاستراتيجية موجات اليوت اذا وضح هدف لموجه لابد من الذهاب له مالم يكسر او يخترق نقطة ما 
فالهدف قائم بما انه ضمن شروط الموجه
الان فرضا اليورو وضعت له توصية كتوقع بان يرتد واشاارة سلبيه عليه فتوقعت ارتداد ليذهب لهدف الموجه 1.3150 ومتوقع ابعد من الهدف بإذن الله
فلو ماواصل وما ارتد سيذهب لنقاط البيع التي ذكرتها كتوصية عليه اليوم
مافي حلان يايذهب لهدفه او يصعد ثم النزول للهدف فالهدف قائم بما نه تحت 1.3417 
هانتفلب معه حتى يستقر على رأى ولكن حتى اللحظة للنزول وبانه يرتد كما هو متوقع والله اعلم
كمثال انا وضعت توصية لليوروين الاسبوع لماضي الجمعة بيع من 125.80 للـ 126.20 
والستوب 126.50 والهدف بإذن الله 123.80 كم وصل اليوم للـ 123.98 وكم صعد اليوم للـ 125.21 والسعر الان 124.85
هل تصدقو لابد يذهب لهدفه 123.80 بما انه تحت 126.50 فالهدف قائم غصب عنه بيروح له بإذن الله بالرغم وصل للـ 123.98 وصعد للـ 125.21 كم متبقى من الهدف 18 نقطة 
يصعد ينزل فالهدف قائم مالم يخترق 126.50 
هذه استراتيجية موجات اليوت 
الان نفس الشي اليورو والكيبل 
اليورو لديه هدف 1.3150 بالرغم نزل اليوم للـ 1.3153 وارتد لم يصل هدفه فهو قائم الا باختراق 1.3417 يبطل الهدف
نفس الشي الكيبل هدفه ب÷ذن الله 1.5170 لابد من الذهاب له يصعد يصحح يبني موجه هابطة ياخذ مراكز بيع الهدف قائم بما اه تحت 1.5395
ليس برير او غيره عن توصيات اليوم انما حبيت اضعكم بالصورة على هذا الاساس انتم تتعاملو معهم  
فما اقدر اكد نزولهم بالرغم اني قبل لحضات اوصيت عليهم والان نازلين بإذن الله لاهدافهم ولكل حادث حديث صعب التاكيد حتى يفى بشروط النزول غيرذلك نتوقع ممكن يصعدو لمناطق البيع التي حددتها فلابد من المراقبة امامهم نقاط يجب كسرها ثم اللو بكذا ناكد النزول 
إن شاء الله اني اوصلت الفكرة كما ينبغى
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> *سيتم بيع اليورو دولار بإزن الله 1.3207*  _والستوب عند 1.3230_   _هل أنا على صواب؟؟؟_  _ام أعدل من أرقامي؟؟؟_

 ماشاء الله دكتور وتسألني استوب ولا اجمل الله يرزقك ويرزقنا جميعا
المهم ضع الستوب على الهاي ثم نقطة الدخول

----------


## خليفة

> معاليش وارجو مغذرتي انشغلت عكم ولا خدمتكم اليوم انما الخير بالجاي بإذن الله 
> خلوني اشرح لكم فرضا اليوم وضعت توصيات للكيبل واليورو ليست فاشله ليس تبرير انما حتى تتفهمو الوضع العام لهم
> هم لهم اهدافه هابطة بإذن الله كما ذكرتهم اليوم بالتوصية فلابد من الصعود لبناء موجه هابطة ندعم النزول لاهدافهم او تصحبح نزول او اخذ مراكز بيع من اعلى 
> البيانات الامريكية ومالها من علاقة بالين هي سبب عدم الصعودلمناطق البيع والله اعلم
> تاثر الصعود بسبب البيانات التي تدعم الدولار والله اعلم 
> كاستراتيجية موجات اليوت اذا وضح هدف لموجه لابد من الذهاب له مالم يكسر او يخترق نقطة ما 
> فالهدف قائم بما انه ضمن شروط الموجه
> الان فرضا اليورو وضعت له توصية كتوقع بان يرتد واشاارة سلبيه عليه فتوقعت ارتداد ليذهب لهدف الموجه 1.3150 ومتوقع ابعد من الهدف بإذن الله
> فلو ماواصل وما ارتد سيذهب لنقاط البيع التي ذكرتها كتوصية عليه اليوم
> ...

 والله كلام من دهب وانت راجل فنان وانا عارف والله إنت بتعمل اللى عليك معانا وحاسس إنك تعبان لينا ونفسك الكل يبقى ربحان , من الناحيه دى اطمئن ياأخى احنا واثقين فيك حتى لو خسرنا  , 
لكن السؤال من واحد جاهل مثلى لم يبدا الفوركس إلا من أيام معدوده بخصوص هذه الجمله :   

> اليورو لديه هدف 1.3150 بالرغم نزل اليوم للـ 1.3153 وارتد لم يصل هدفه فهو قائم الا باختراق 1.3417 يبطل الهدف

 فهل إمكانية بطلان الأهداف امر ممكن ام مستحيل لو مستحيل يبقى الحمد لله طمنتى لو ممكن بنسبة تتعدى 10% يبقى كدا الواحد بيتكلم فى 300 او 400 نقطه خساره مثلا
هو انا بتكلم صح ولا بخرف؟ ممكن اكون بخرف والله عشان انا جديد ههههههه

----------


## ahmad1

الجميل ابو مروان
الدهب؟
الدهب بجيب دهب!!!!!! حركاتو سريعة
ليش ماتحط عليه توصيات؟
اي رأيك فيه حاليا؟

----------


## aljameel

لحضلت ياشباب سارد عليكم

----------


## aljameel

> الجميل ابو مروان
> الدهب؟
> الدهب بجيب دهب!!!!!! حركاتو سريعة
> ليش ماتحط عليه توصيات؟
> اي رأيك فيه حاليا؟

 تقصد الكيبل واليورو اذا تقصدهم انا وضعت لهم اليوم بالحساب توصية شراء وبيع انا احب اخذه مثل المنشار طالع واكل نازل واكل  انما لم يصعدو لمناطق البيع لسبب ما بالرغم اننا داخلين شراء  وحتى اللحظة مناطق البيع قائمة مالم يصلو لاهدافهم والله اعلم انما عندما يتعثر الصعود لمناطق البيع نبحث عن فرصة اخرى فيه وهكذا والله يرزق الجميع ولكن اشارة نزول الان نتوقع بيواصلو وسنراقب حتى الوصول  المهم تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول وكلما نزل نقدم  والله يكتب لنا التوفيق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

المهم من دخل بالمجنون اولا نقول له مبروك 
ثانيا تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول 
ثالثا راقب النقطة 143.74 بكسرها بإذن الله لهاوية والله اعلم
مالم تكسر لن ينزل والله اعلم فيجب مراقبته ولن بما انه كسر 144.18 يدعم النزول واله اعلم
يهمنا 143.74 كسرها حتى نطمئن عليه نسبة كبيرة مجرد يتاكد سابلغكم باهدافه بإذن الله
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> والله كلام من دهب وانت راجل فنان وانا عارف والله إنت بتعمل اللى عليك معانا وحاسس إنك تعبان لينا ونفسك الكل يبقى ربحان , من الناحيه دى اطمئن ياأخى احنا واثقين فيك حتى لو خسرنا , 
> لكن السؤال من واحد جاهل مثلى لم يبدا الفوركس إلا من أيام معدوده بخصوص هذه الجمله :  
> فهل إمكانية بطلان الأهداف امر ممكن ام مستحيل لو مستحيل يبقى الحمد لله طمنتى لو ممكن بنسبة تتعدى 10% يبقى كدا الواحد بيتكلم فى 300 او 400 نقطه خساره مثلا
> هو انا بتكلم صح ولا بخرف؟ ممكن اكون بخرف والله عشان انا جديد ههههههه

 هلا اخي خليفة سلامتك من الجهل 
كلنا كنا جاهلين وتعلمنا من الجد لايوجد مستحليل والعلم للجميع  
ساوصلها لك كيف
اليورو الان كم السعر 1.3188 لو تطلع روحه مالم يخترق 1.3417 سيذهب للـ 1.3150 
انا بتكلم كهدف للموجه احتمال اكثر وهذا وارد انما بتكلم عن هدف الموجه
الان لو صعد فوق 1.3417 الهدف يلغى ليس شرط يذهب له انما وطالما تحت 3417 بيروح 1.3150
ليس كلام بالهوى هذا علم ارقام 1+1=2 مافية احتمالات 
وهذاما اقصده كما وضحت عن اليورو ين  والله اعلم
انا بتكلم عن نفسي احتمال غيري يرى غير ذلك انما اثق بما اقول بإذن الله

----------


## ahmad1

يعني يرأيك أبيع اليورو والباوند من الاسعار الحالية؟؟
ولا بتفضل انتظر صعودن شي 21 نقطة؟
(الحساب التجريبي مش شغال؟؟ انا منتظر تحط علي توصياتك كمان)

----------


## aljameel

> يعني يرأيك أبيع اليورو والباوند من الاسعار الحالية؟؟
> ولا بتفضل انتظر صعودن شي 21 نقطة؟
> (الحساب التجريبي مش شغال؟؟ انا منتظر تحط علي توصياتك كمان)

 اخي هذه بها احتمالات فصعب وضعها بالحساب 
عندما تكون التوصية واضحه اضعها بالحساب 
اما كالحالة هذه صعب تضع عليه توصية انما نتوقع بان يرتد من النقطة ما فاذا ارتد بندخل بستوب صغير السوق ليس به امان او جزم بالشي 
حتى الحظة لا اقدر اكاد النزول انما مؤاشرات سلبه ونستغلها ونراقب اذا كسر نقاط معينه نتوقع بيروح هدفه بإذن الله  
فلا تستعجل اخي اذا مادخلت من البداية الفرص كثيرة لاتخلص

----------


## ahmad1

> اخي هذه بها احتمالات فصعب وضعها بالحساب 
> عندما تكون التوصية واضحه اضعها بالحساب 
> اما كالحالة هذه صعب تضع عليه توصية انما نتوقع بان يرتد من النقطة ما فاذا ارتد بندخل بستوب صغير السوق ليس به امان او جزم بالشي 
> حتى الحظة لا اقدر اكاد النزول انما مؤاشرات سلبه ونستغلها ونراقب اذا كسر نقاط معينه نتوقع بيروح هدفه بإذن الله  
> فلا تستعجل اخي اذا مادخلت من البداية الفرص كثيرة لاتخلص

 يسلم تمك يالجميل :015: 
بعت باوند :Wink Smile: 
ولكن كرمالك رح سكرو وبانتظار الفرص القادمة

----------


## new2007

السلام عليكم جميعا

----------


## aljameel

انا أستاذنكم للنوم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله  انما وضعت التوصيتان البيع لليورو والكيبل بالحساب في حال لم يصلو لاهدافهم فمتوقع يذهبو لمراكز البيع كما بالتوصية وان وصلو لاهدافهم تلغى التوصيات وإن شاء الله متى ماصحيت ساشيك عليهم  انما حتى اللحظة متوقع النزول وضعتهم مرة اخرى في حال لم يواصلو نزولهم  والله الموفق

----------


## ahmad1

وانت  بخير
مشكووووووووور اخي جميل

----------


## محمود1

بالتوفيق اخي العزيز الجميل ابو مروان   انا معك في صفقة اليورو دولار الى 1.3120

----------


## Dr_hodhod

_فناااااااااااان  وعالم كبير في فن الفوركس 
ربنا يزيدك كمان وكمان ويباركلك ياارب_

----------


## soliter

> وساضع لكم احتمالات الصعود مجرد يخترق 144.33 نتوقع بيصعد انما تاكيد للموجه والله اعلم باختراق 144.65\70 
> والله اعلم اختراق 144.65\70 سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 145.70 
> يفضل الستوب 144.30\25 لو اخترق 
> اختراق 145.95 سيذهب بإذن الله 146.20 
> اختراق 146.22 \30 متوقع يواصل صعود 
> ها انا وضعت لكم احتمالات النزول والصعود فأنتم راقبو وتوكلو على الله 
> حاولت وضع امر معلق بالحساب رافض يقبل الامر لا اعرف السبب
> ولايقبل الا عقد بدولار وفوق غدا ساعمل على معرفة السبب وتجاوزه 
> انما الحساب الحقيقي وضعت امر شراء معلق 144.70 وقف 144.25ومجرد يصعد سارفع الستوب لنقطة الدخول واضع جني الربح عند 145.70 
> ...

 للمشاهده

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم صباح الخير جميعا ... يوم موفق للجميع بإذن الله صاحي نوم ومصحصح ما امامي الا الكيبل بايع من امس وخاسر به 6 نقاط حتى اللحظة لا صاعد لنقاط البيع المتوقعه ولا نازل لهدف التوصية   اخي العزيز هل ترغب أن توصي لنفسك اذاً أقراء التالي  تحليل شامل للكيبل والله اعلم هذا صعب وضعه بحساب ولكن بموجبه نحن نتحرك ونوضع توصياتنا بإذن الله الفكرة العامه له بانه للهبوط بشكل عام والله اعلم  على الشكل الموسع كموجه عامه للكيبل مالم تخترق النقطة 1.5814\19 لابد من عمل قاع جديد له تحت 1.3500 بمعنى تحت 1.5814 فالاتجاه العام له هابط اهدافه ابعد من 1.3500 يبطل الاتجاه الهابط لو صعد فوق 1.5814\19  كموجه صاعده سابقة على المدى المتوسط قاعها 1.4781 بتقول صعودي من 1.4781 أنتهاء عند 1.5521  الموجه الحالية التى نحنا بها   بتقول تحت 1.5521 فهو للنزول وهدفه بإذن الله عمل قاع جديد تحت 1.4781 والمتوقع والله اعلم تقريبا عند 1.4440 بإذن الله  الان في حالة صعد فوق 1.5390 لا يلغي النزول انما اتوقع صعوده محدود ويأخر هبوط الموجه فقط والمتوقع ولا يتجاوز 1.5521  فأنا واضع توصية بالحساب بيع من 1.5330 بهدف بإذن الله 1.5170 والستوب 1.5395  ها انا وضعتكم بالصورة العامه له والله اعلم وانتم بموجب هذه المعلومات تعاملو معه  فانتم ضعو توصياتكم بانفسكم الستوب للبيع 1.5395   لو صعد فوق 1.5395 ضعو الستوب للبيع 1.5521  متى ما رأيتم فرصة بيع ضعو احد الاستوبين وتوكلو على الله  ونفس الشي لليورو دولار تحت 1.3417 فهو للنزول بإذن الله وهدفه بإذن الله عمل قاع جديد تحت 1.2680  اليورو دولار الستوب 1.3417 متى ما رأيت فرصة بيع هذا الاستوب للبيع  فيه احلى من هذه توصية ( اوصي لنفسك)  وضعت لكم توصيتان قبل افتتاح السوق للكيبل واليورو بستوبات الكيبل 1.5494 واليورو 1.3417 كاستوبات عامه لهم وذكرت اهدافهم وذكرت تحت هذه النقطتان للهبوط   فتح يوم الاثنين اليورو وصعد للـ 1.3359 واكثر من واحد يسألني نبيع وارد هذا يخصك اخي انا لا اعرف هل حسابك يتحمل الستوب ام لا طيب هل يصعد ارد اخي نحن باول السوق لا اعرف صعب الحكم عليه الان فتضيع الفرص عليكم بالسؤال انا اتمنى ادخلكم باقل ستوب ممكن ومن يسأل واجبي ارد عليه واقول لا للاستعجال راقب اول انا لا اجزم لا بالنزول ولا بالصعود انما نجتهد والتوافيق من رب العالمين  هل اضع لكم توصيات بستوب بعيد هل هذا صحيح هل اضع لكم نقاط بيع بالحساب عشؤاية على أمل تصيب واضع الستوبان للكيبل واليورو كما هم بالمشاركة الحالية   انما متى ماوجدت فرص واضحه لهم بيع او شراء وباقل ستوب ممكن اضعهم لكم وإن شاء الله نستفيد منهم بتوفيق الله وفضلة  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## jihad azzam

شكرا لك اخي الكريم
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم 
صباحكم معطر بالورود 
مشاركة تفتح النفس يا ابو مروان، بالفعل شرح كافي ووافي بإذن الله

----------


## beshay

صباح الفل والياسمين 
 للجميل 
ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> صباحكم معطر بالورود 
> مشاركة تفتح النفس يا ابو مروان، بالفعل شرح كافي ووافي بإذن الله

 هلا صباح النور ابوراما   

> صباح الفل والياسمين 
> للجميل 
> ابو مروان

 هلا صباح النور بشيووووو 
يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## beshay

ان شاء الله بالتوفيق  
 ياويل الكيبل واليورو من ابو مروان اليوم

----------


## خليفة

والله ياأخى إنت ماقصرت ولكن الملامح عندى بدأت تتضح اكتر بعمنى ان الإتجاه العام للكيبل واليورو هو الهبوط . هذا يعنى لو صعد هنالك فرصة كبيره جدا بالإستفاده ببيعه لانه حتما سيهبط ليصل إلى نقطة هبوطه والله اعلم ؟ هل ما وصلت إليه صحيح ! ننتظر الصعود لنستفيد بالهبوط ؟

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  وضعت توصية بيع على المجنون بالحساب وضعت البيع على مقاومة فانتم راقبو اذا بالامكان  كفكرة عامه له تحت 145.20 فهو بموجه هابطة والله اعلم لو صعد فوقها احتمال الارتداد واحتمال لا انما مالم يخنرق 145.95 فهو للنزول كموجه عامه والله اعلم   المهم التوصية بيع من 144.94 الستوب 145.20 الهدف بإذن الله مفتوح تركته لانه لواصل نزول وكسر141.50 فالمجال مفتوح له للـ 139 كهدف بإذن الله انا وضعت ستوب صغير بالنسبة للمجنون لقناعتي بذلك لو لاقدر الله ضرب الستوب سنحاول اخذه من نقطة افضل بإذن الله  اذا رأيت غير ذلك ساضع له هدف او غيره إن شاء الله  موفقين بإذن الله جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> والله ياأخى إنت ماقصرت ولكن الملامح عندى بدأت تتضح اكتر بعمنى ان الإتجاه العام للكيبل واليورو هو الهبوط . هذا يعنى لو صعد هنالك فرصة كبيره جدا بالإستفاده ببيعه لانه حتما سيهبط ليصل إلى نقطة هبوطه والله اعلم ؟ هل ما وصلت إليه صحيح ! ننتظر الصعود لنستفيد بالهبوط ؟

 يسلام عليك هكذا مثل ما ذكرت
انما لا للاستعجال يجب اختيار نقاط الدخول بعناية ليست عشوائيه
وانا معكم متى مارأيت نقطة جيدة ابلغ بها ان كان صعود او نزول 
موفق اخي بإذن الله

----------


## aBoRaMa

زوجي الباوند فرنك محشور ولازم ينفجر يا فوق يا تحت 
النطاق السعر المتاح له الان هو 140 نقطة

----------


## alhriri2001

السلام عليكم   
صباح الخير عليكم  جميعا 
AUD/USD  نظره سريعه لو كان فيه تغيرات على تحليلك السابق ممكن نعرفها ولا مواصلين الى الاهداف بتاعته  
والف شكر على تعبك يا غالى

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم   
> صباح الخير عليكم جميعا 
> AUD/USD نظره سريعه لو كان فيه تغيرات على تحليلك السابق ممكن نعرفها ولا مواصلين الى الاهداف بتاعته  
> والف شكر على تعبك يا غالى

 هلا اخي صباح الخير  اخي انا موصي عليه بيع من 9290 للـ 9320 وبستوب 9340 على ما تذكر السبوع الماضي وبهدف بإذن الله 9170 او 9150 للامانه ناسي انما اردفت توصية له اخرى بنراقبه قبل الهدف في حال لم يواصل ندخل شراء من 9230 بستوب 9200 او الشراء من اقرب نقطة 9160 وهي الستوب بهدف بإذن الله 9380 انا لا اعرف اي منهم تقصد على العموم في الوضع الحالي اذا داخل شراء ضع ستوبك 9200 ومجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول واذا لم تدخل يفضل الانتظار حتى دخول السوق الاوربي واختارنقطة دخولك من اقرب نقطة لا احد الستوبين والله الموفق

----------


## alhriri2001

الف شكر يا كبير  تاعبينك معانا والله ربنا يباركلك

----------


## خليفة

ياللا ياشباب مش عوزين نكرر الأسئله كل الأجوبه موجوده فى هذه الصفحة الأخيره مانبغى نتعب الجميل اكتر من كدا

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم وضعت توصيتان للاسترالي ولار الشراء من 9205 الستوب 9200 الهدف بإذن الله 9380 الشراء من 9191 الستوب 9166 الهدف بإذن الله 9380  الاولى تفعلت الان انما متخوف منها المفروض لايكسر 9205 هو كسرها بنقطةوصل 9204  المهم مجرد يصعد برفع الستوب للـ 9205 للاحتيلاط  انا اقصد ادخالكم باقل ستوب ممكن ماهو هدفي انجاح الحساب يهمنا ماهو الفائدة منه موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aBoRaMa

ابو مروان، ودي استشيرك 
هل بيع الكيبل وشراء الاسترالي دولار يعتبر متعاكس وخطأ 
بمعنى هل الزوجين يسيران في نفس الاتجاه ام لا؟

----------


## aljameel

مبرووك عليكم الكيبل واليورو بعد التنوية عليه بالامس  الحمد لله الكيبل لم يخترق 1.5265 واليورو كذلك احترم نقطة الارتداد 1.3213  الان مايهمني اليورو   راقبوه عند الهدف بإذن الله اذا وصل له 1.3150 مالم يكسر 1.3136  ممكن الشراء والستوب 1.3136  في حال نزل بعد الهدف ةكسر 3136 راقبو اهم نقطة له 1.3114 مالم تكسر هي ستوب للشراءفي حال كسرت تمسكووووووووووووووبه  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان، ودي استشيرك 
> هل بيع الكيبل وشراء الاسترالي دولار يعتبر متعاكس وخطأ 
> بمعنى هل الزوجين يسيران في نفس الاتجاه ام لا؟

 غالبا بنفس الاتجاه انما بعض المرات بيختلفو 
ولكن بالوضع الحالي للكيبل نتوقع له يصعد لنقطة البيع التي ذكرتها مالم تكسر 1.5190 والله اعلم 
انا براقبه نحن داخلين من البارح بيع بستوب 5265 والهدف 5170 والله كريم 
الان موجته ضعيفة هل توصله لهدفه اما لا الله اعلم 
المفروض يصعد لبناء موجه اقوى واحتمال الضعيف يقوى والله اعلم 
انا براقب متى مارأيت جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله

----------


## aBoRaMa

شكراً لك يا ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

المهم بضع امر بيع على اليورو الحساب لم يتقبل جنني لا اعرف السبب المهم بيع من 1.3280 الستوب 1.3345 الهدف بإذن الله 1.3120  كما ذكرت بنراقب 1.3136 مالم تكسر هي الستوب للشراء  بشرط كسر 1.3153 مالم تكسر هي الستوب للشراء  راقبو ولا تستعجلو  المهم سنلعب معه شراء وبيع اوكي  هدف الشراء 1.3280  ومنها نراقبه ونحكم نغلق وندخل بيع  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aBoRaMa

> المهم بضع امر بيع على اليورو الحساب لم يتقبل جنني لا اعرف السبب  المهم بيع من 1.3280 الستوب 1.3245 الهدف بإذن الله 1.3120  كما ذكرت بنراقب 1.3136 مالم تكسر هي الستوب للشراء  بشرط كسر 1.3153 مالم تكسر هي الستوب للشراء  راقبو ولا تستعجلو  المهم سنلعب معه شراء وبيع اوكي  هدف الشراء 1.3280  ومنها نراقبه ونحكم نغلق وندخل بيع   موفقين بإذن الله

 اعتقد الاحمر معكوس  :Doh:

----------


## samer samer

السلام عليكم  
الله يعطيك العافية اخي ممكن الجديد على الباوند فرنك لو تكرمت

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل كما هي توصية الامس البيع من 1.5330 والستوب 1.5395  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5170  السعر الحالي 1.5220وضعت شراء من 1.5210 والستوب 1.5190 والهدف بإذن الله 1.5330  اتمنى ينزل ويفعلنا وساراقبه والله كريم  المهم اذا توفقنا لا اغلاق الشراء الا بعد تاكد منه والدخول بيع بالنسبة للشراء يفضلبالمراقبه باقل ستوب ممكن   المهم التوصيتان بالحساب  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## خليفة

أخى عندك مشكلة فى المنصه ؟ اليورو دولار الان 1.3160   وليس 1.3280

----------


## aljameel

> اعتقد الاحمر معكوس

 مشكوور يا ابوراما عدلت المشاركة الصح 1.3345

----------


## aljameel

الحساب كل 5 دقائق لا يوجد اتصال 
ابي اضع شراء لليورو صعد وانا ماوضعت الشراء
على العموم كانت 3155 وستوب 3150
ولكن ماينفع الحكي وللامانه انا لقطته

----------


## aljameel

> أخى عندك مشكلة فى المنصه ؟ اليورو دولار الان 1.3160 وليس 1.3280

 مافهمت عليك اذا تقصد 1.3280 هي نقطة بيع

----------


## aljameel

المهم غيرت الستوب للكيبل للـ 1.5136  
نبي نستفيد منه واختار نقطة الدخول باختياركم
والستوب ضعو مايناسب حساباتكم اما 5190 او 5136

----------


## vron2005

> الحساب كل 5 دقائق لا يوجد اتصال 
> ابي اضع شراء لليورو صعد وانا ماوضعت الشراء
> على العموم كانت 3155 وستوب 3150
> ولكن ماينفع الحكي وللامانه انا لقطته

   
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
عزيزي اسمح لي 
انا استغرب من الاخوان المشرفين اللى اختارو هذه الشركة الفاشله 
اخي الجميل انت لم ترى شيئا الى الان مع هذه الشلاكة الفاشله 
سترى مع استمراك في هذا الحساب كيف يفرق السبريد 
لان جربتها حقيقي وخسرت الحساب بالكامل 
ولهذا استغرب من اللى يستخدم هذه الشركة حتى اكبر المحللين 
اقتراحي الى المشرفين بتغيير هذه الشركة 
شركة فاسكول او اف اكس ديدي

----------


## ابوولمعه

هو يقصد امر بيع معلق من 3280

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  وضعت توصية بيع على المجنون بالحساب وضعت البيع على مقاومة فانتم راقبو اذا بالامكان  كفكرة عامه له تحت 145.20 فهو بموجه هابطة والله اعلم لو صعد فوقها احتمال الارتداد واحتمال لا انما مالم يخنرق 145.95 فهو للنزول كموجه عامه والله اعلم   المهم التوصية بيع من 144.94 الستوب 145.20 الهدف بإذن الله مفتوح تركته لانه لواصل نزول وكسر141.50 فالمجال مفتوح له للـ 139 كهدف بإذن الله انا وضعت ستوب صغير بالنسبة للمجنون لقناعتي بذلك لو لاقدر الله ضرب الستوب سنحاول اخذه من نقطة افضل بإذن الله  اذا رأيت غير ذلك ساضع له هدف او غيره إن شاء الله   موفقين بإذن الله جميعا

 شايفين المجنون فرقت 9 نقاط عن البيع المتوقع صعد للـ 144.85 وارتد نزول  كان اخذنا منه 100 نقطة الحمد لله على كل شي  مالنا نصيب الله يرزقنا بإحسن منه يارب

----------


## solo90515

الجميل الغالي ممكن نظرة سريعة على الملكي يورو باوند
جزاك الله الخير

----------


## aljameel

> هو يقصد امر بيع معلق من 3280

 اخي واضع بيع 
لليورو على 1.3280 والستوب 1.3345 والهدف بإذن الله 1.3120 
وامر اخر 1.3300 والستوب 1.3365 والهدف بإذن الله 1.3150 
ونبي نستفيد منه شراء اختار مايناسبك كنقطة دخول انا وضعت امر شراء وتفعل بامكانك الرجوع للحساب به الصفقات البيع والشراء 
نفس الشي للكيبل شراء وبيع 
والله يكتب لا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## حسن بن علي

عملت شراء من 1.3166 والهدف 1.3216 هل سوف يصله

----------


## حسن بن علي

قصدي يورو دولار

----------


## aljameel

من قبل نصف ساعة بضع امر بيع على اليورو استرالي بالحساب ولم يقبل الامر ونزل فتركته  بيع من 1.4317 والستوب 1.4327  المهم من يرغب به مراقبته والله اعلم متوقع نزول بإذن الله والهدف مفتوح  المهم تحت 1.4327 للنزول ومجرد كسر 1.3270 دعم للنزول وسابلغكم بس اتاكد من هدفه   راقبووووه ولا تستعجلو باقل ستوب ممكن  بالنهاية تحت 1.4327 والله اعلم للنزول لو صعد فوقها يفضل الانتظار حتى نتاكد منه  السعر الحالي 1.4296  لا للاستعجال بالمراقبة اقصد ضعوه ببالكم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق حميعا

----------


## aljameel

> عملت شراء من 1.3166 والهدف 1.3216 هل سوف يصله

 حسووون بنقول 1.3280/1.3300 
وانت بتقول 3226  لو صل سعرك لا تفريط امسك وقدم الستوب لنقطة دخولك 
وعند الاهداف راقب اقصى نقطة يصل لها بعد الاهداف اغلق وادخل بيع كما بالحساب

----------


## aljameel

> الجميل الغالي ممكن نظرة سريعة على الملكي يورو باوند
> جزاك الله الخير

 اخي واقف بنص الموجه والموجه لها الاحتمالان النزول والصعود بصرحة محيرني  
ولكن بكسر 8620 متوقع هدف بإذن الله 8585 كهدف اول  
والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم هذا وضعت لكم اكثر من توصية 
بصراحة مدسم عقودي بحسابي الخاص ولا ارغب اشاهد الشاشة 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## ابوحاتم999

> والان أستاذنكم هذا وضعت لكم اكثر من توصية 
> بصراحة مدسم عقودي بحسابي الخاص ولا ارغب اشاهد الشاشة 
> موفقين بإذن الله

  اخوي جميل من امس اسئلك عن الدولار ين   انا خسران فيه   
ووش رايك  عندي بيع ؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي جميل من امس اسئلك عن الدولار ين انا خسران فيه 
> ووش رايك عندي بيع ؟؟

 اخي ابوحاتم لم اشاهد مشاركتك  الدولار ين والله اعلم للنزول بإذن الله  والشراء من 94.10 للـ 93.60 هذه مناطق شراء له والله اعلم  الستوب للشراء اما 93.45 او 93.20 وهدف الشراء بإذن الل 95.20/95.60  منها اغلق البيع وادخل شراء بعد مراقبة لاتستعجل  والله يرزقك بتصدق اني ذاهب ورأيت مشاركتك فقلت الا ارد عليه لاني اراه فرصة والله اعلم

----------


## allsa8

مساء الخير.... 
عزيزي , أبي رأيك في صفقة مفتوحة عندي.... 
دخلت شراء  يورو كندي من 1.3356 
الستوب 1.3296 
و باقي 20 نقطة عن يضرب الستوب....و لحد الآن الخسارة 40 نقطة. 
ويش رايك فيها ؟ أبعّد الستوب عن لا تضرب ؟ في أمل يرجع السعر للانخفاض ؟ 
أفدني جزاك الله خير.....

----------


## FXZM

الجميل نظرتك على الكيبل ونقاط الدخول لوسمحت

----------


## aljameel

> الجميل نظرتك على الكيبل ونقاط الدخول لوسمحت

 اخي بإذن الله صاعد وسنبيع من فوق واليورو كذلك حتى اللحظة متوقع الصعود لهم بإذن الله 
المهم الكيبل 1.5125 فوقها صاعد بإذن الله 
اليورو 1.3114 فوقها صاعد بإذن الله 
انما الاتجاه العام هبوط لهم وذكرته من قبل اليوم صباحا كتبت تحليل لهم 
الان لوكسرو النقاط هذه يكون لهم اهداف ثم ارتداد والله اعلم ولكل حادث حديث 
وبامانه عندي شراء للكيبل واليورو اخذت منكذا مركز ولكن بصراحة اعرف اتصرف معهم لوعكسو علي بإذن الله  
لا اغرب عمل ما اعمله انا  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

واكون صادق مع الكل الان عندما رجعت رأيت السعر اغراني اخذت عقد لليورو عند 1.3130 شراء

----------


## allsa8

عزيزي الجميل .....  
لا تنسى طلبي منك فوق بخصوص اليورو كندي  :Regular Smile:  
أدري اني بتعبك في التحليل... بس انا مو مثلك اعرف اتصرف لو عكس عليي ;)   
جزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  صباح الخير جميعا ... يوم موفق للجميع بإذن الله صاحي نوم ومصحصح ما امامي الا الكيبل بايع من امس وخاسر به 6 نقاط حتى اللحظة لا صاعد لنقاط البيع المتوقعه ولا نازل لهدف التوصية   اخي العزيز هل ترغب أن توصي لنفسك اذاً أقراء التالي  تحليل شامل للكيبل والله اعلم هذا صعب وضعه بحساب ولكن بموجبه نحن نتحرك ونوضع توصياتنا بإذن الله الفكرة العامه له بانه للهبوط بشكل عام والله اعلم  على الشكل الموسع كموجه عامه للكيبل مالم تخترق النقطة 1.5814\19 لابد من عمل قاع جديد له تحت 1.3500 بمعنى تحت 1.5814 فالاتجاه العام له هابط اهدافه ابعد من 1.3500 يبطل الاتجاه الهابط لو صعد فوق 1.5814\19  كموجه صاعده سابقة على المدى المتوسط قاعها 1.4781 بتقول صعودي من 1.4781 أنتهاء عند 1.5521  الموجه الحالية التى نحنا بها   بتقول تحت 1.5521 فهو للنزول وهدفه بإذن الله عمل قاع جديد تحت 1.4781 والمتوقع والله اعلم تقريبا عند 1.4440 بإذن الله  الان في حالة صعد فوق 1.5390 لا يلغي النزول انما اتوقع صعوده محدود ويأخر هبوط الموجه فقط والمتوقع ولا يتجاوز 1.5521  فأنا واضع توصية بالحساب بيع من 1.5330 بهدف بإذن الله 1.5170 والستوب 1.5395  ها انا وضعتكم بالصورة العامه له والله اعلم وانتم بموجب هذه المعلومات تعاملو معه  فانتم ضعو توصياتكم بانفسكم الستوب للبيع 1.5395   لو صعد فوق 1.5395 ضعو الستوب للبيع 1.5521  متى ما رأيتم فرصة بيع ضعو احد الاستوبين وتوكلو على الله  ونفس الشي لليورو دولار تحت 1.3417 فهو للنزول بإذن الله وهدفه بإذن الله عمل قاع جديد تحت 1.2680  اليورو دولار الستوب 1.3417 متى ما رأيت فرصة بيع هذا الاستوب للبيع  فيه احلى من هذه توصية ( اوصي لنفسك)  وضعت لكم توصيتان قبل افتتاح السوق للكيبل واليورو بستوبات الكيبل 1.5494 واليورو 1.3417 كاستوبات عامه لهم وذكرت اهدافهم وذكرت تحت هذه النقطتان للهبوط   فتح يوم الاثنين اليورو وصعد للـ 1.3359 واكثر من واحد يسألني نبيع وارد هذا يخصك اخي انا لا اعرف هل حسابك يتحمل الستوب ام لا طيب هل يصعد ارد اخي نحن باول السوق لا اعرف صعب الحكم عليه الان فتضيع الفرص عليكم بالسؤال انا اتمنى ادخلكم باقل ستوب ممكن ومن يسأل واجبي ارد عليه واقول لا للاستعجال راقب اول انا لا اجزم لا بالنزول ولا بالصعود انما نجتهد والتوافيق من رب العالمين  هل اضع لكم توصيات بستوب بعيد هل هذا صحيح هل اضع لكم نقاط بيع بالحساب عشؤاية على أمل تصيب واضع الستوبان للكيبل واليورو كما هم بالمشاركة الحالية   انما متى ماوجدت فرص واضحه لهم بيع او شراء وباقل ستوب ممكن اضعهم لكم وإن شاء الله نستفيد منهم بتوفيق الله وفضلة   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   للمشاهدة والله الموفق  تفيد لا تضر بإذن الله  ليس المقصود منها انه متوجه نزول متواصل لا انما الاتجاه العام نازل مالم تخترق النقاط التي ذكرتها  متى الوصول الله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> عزيزي الجميل .....  
> لا تنسى طلبي منك فوق بخصوص اليورو كندي  
> أدري اني بتعبك في التحليل... بس انا مو مثلك اعرف اتصرف لو عكس عليي ;)  
> جزاك الله خير الجزاء

 والله اعلم نازل ولكن ان كنت داخل شراء استغل الصعود واغلق افضل لك
وللامانه انا غير متابع له 
انما ارى النزول اقرب  من الصعود
والله الموفق

----------


## allsa8

شكراً لك عزيزي... 
واااااضح انه نازل... بس ما أدري اش سويت  :Frown:  مسوي روحي فنان داخل عكس الموجة عشان استغل الارتداد  :Frown:    
بس ما أدري حللتها على انه بيرتد و بيوصل لنفس نقطة الشراء... احتمال يوصل لنفس النقطة أو يتعداها... لهالسبب سألت اذا أبعّد الستوب أو لا. 
يالله بحاول أعوض الخسارة...

----------


## aljameel

> شكراً لك عزيزي... 
> واااااضح انه نازل... بس ما أدري اش سويت  مسوي روحي فنان داخل عكس الموجة عشان استغل الارتداد    
> بس ما أدري حللتها على انه بيرتد و بيوصل لنفس نقطة الشراء... احتمال يوصل لنفس النقطة أو يتعداها... لهالسبب سألت اذا أبعّد الستوب أو لا. 
> يالله بحاول أعوض الخسارة...

 بالعكس الانسان مايتعلم الا على حساب نفسه 
حلل ولا عليك لا تيأس كلنا كنا مبتدائين وتعلمنا والحمد لله

----------


## soliter

> معك كل الحق انما للتوضيح مرة اخرى للجميع وليس مجبر بها احد انما كاستثمار لمن يرغب وساطيل عليكم   اخي انت فاهم غلط ومعك الحق ومعي الحق واتمنى الحق لك  ساذكر لك وساشرح للجميع  انا ذكرت متى ما رأيت فرصة واضحة ليس بها تردد ساضعها بالحساب فاحتمال واحدة اثنتان او اكثر  وذكرت بالنسبة للحساب الحقيقي ساحاول جاهد متطابق مع الحساب اليمو من80 للـ 100% بإذن الله واقصد لايقل عن 80%  وذكرت سادخل حسب الفرصة التي اختارها بشرط لا يتجاوز عقدي 1 دولار وساعمل على توزيع العقد كمجزء حسب الفرصة احتمال بددولار او 50 سنت او 30/20 سنت صحيح وسابلغ بما ادخلوه لكم انما أن وجدت فرصة اخرى واضحة او اكثر ساضعها بالحساب  وانا سابلغكم بما ادخل  حتى اللحظة كلامي لاغبار عليه والله اعلم  الحساب بالعافية حتى فتح لعدت اسباب منها عدم معرفتي كيفية التعامل به لانه بصراحة لم اعمل بمنصات كهذا انما براقب بها واخذ بياناتي فغلبني وغلبتكم معي حاولت فتح حساب مني حتى اتمكن بالدخول بالسنتات فلم افلح به لا اعرف السبب ثانيا لا ارغب بغير الحساب باوقات الذروة  ولا ارغب بتغير الرصيد  انما ابلغتك باني ساضع التوصيات بالحساب بدولار ولكن القصد بـ 30 سنت اليوم صباحا ومساء البارح متاخر لاتذكر ومرة اخرى نوهت كمثال الدولار فرنك لدينا توصية من الاسبوع الماضي ومساء امس بعد الافتتاح نوهت عليه واليوم صباحا اكيد لنا اخوة داخلين به وانا احدهم بحسابي الشخصي عندما ترى فرصة واضحة  بشراء  مرة اخرى من نقطة ما هل لا اضعها بالحساب طبعا لا حتى يستفيد منها من داخل به بجني ربحه وفرصة لمن لم يدخل به من الاول فصعب علي انا لا اضع كهذا فرصة ولست جازم بها حاتمال لاينزل كل شي وارد  وتضيع على من جنى ربحه لكن واجبي ابلغ والخيار له  بالنسبة لتصفير الحساب هذه توافيق من رب العالمين انما نجتهد والباقي بتوفيق الله وفضلة   لاتخاف من التصفير  انا خائف من شي اخرى  من يشاهد الربح يصاب بداء الطمع و يدخل بنفس العقد  وها انا اكرر اخواني انا بتكلم عن نفسي الحساب الحقيقي 3000 وادخل بدولار واحد واعمل على تجزئة الدولار  اما عقدين او ثلاث او 4 او 5  حسب الفرصة التي اراها تناسبني مخو شرط ادخل بالدولار ولو مجزء اضع لنفسي خط رجعة وها انا دخلت بعقد واحد بالمجنون بيع 30 سنت واغلقته الحمد لله على ربح ودخلت بالكيبل واليورو شراء بعقدين بواقع 30 سنت للعقد وتركت لنفسي 40 سنت للطواري   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا وللمعلومية هذه اخر مرة اشرح الفكرة من مقتنع بها يتوكل على الله اكرر أستثماري فلو حصدنا 10% شهريا بإذن الله نسبة النجاح جيدة جدا  التوصيات لاتدخل الا اذا وجدتها متطابقة مع تحليلك ومقتنع بها  انا بجتهد وممكن اصيب واخطى والصواب والخطى كلاهما وارد ومن ليس مقنع لا بالفكرة ولا غيره نصيحة لا يدخل   واذا رغبتم بتوصية واحدة يوميا بالحساب صوتو وانا معكم

 للمشاهده    ارى ان توصيه واحده افضل مع المتابعه باستوب مناسب وهدف ولا ندخل بتوصيه اخرى غير بعد بلوغ الهدف او الاستوب لا قدر الله 
وشكرا

----------


## ابوحاتم999

> اخي ابوحاتم لم اشاهد مشاركتك  الدولار ين والله اعلم للنزول بإذن الله  والشراء من 94.10 للـ 93.60 هذه مناطق شراء له والله اعلم  الستوب للشراء اما 93.45 او 93.20 وهدف الشراء بإذن الل 95.20/95.60  منها اغلق البيع وادخل شراء بعد مراقبة لاتستعجل  والله يرزقك بتصدق اني ذاهب ورأيت مشاركتك فقلت الا ارد عليه لاني اراه فرصة والله اعلم

 يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي الجميل ,,,, 
انا جديد   واتمنى تتحملني شوي ولك خالص الشكر والتقدير

----------


## J e m y

> واكون صادق مع الكل الان عندما رجعت رأيت السعر اغراني اخذت عقد لليورو عند 1.3130 شراء

 القلوب عند بعضها انا ايضا كنت بايع من 1.3200 بهدف 1.3123 
صحيت قفلت الصفقات من الموبايل والسعر اغرانى وانا نايم على السرير فتحت شراء جديد  :Big Grin:

----------


## lord hamza

> واكون صادق مع الكل الان عندما رجعت رأيت السعر اغراني اخذت عقد لليورو عند 1.3130 شراء

 اخي الجميل تحياتي 
انا عندي عقد شراء من 3195 .. وطبعا كان غلطه لكن الواحد بيتعلم ..
حاليا بدا الارتداد من مناطق ال3130 .. توقعاتك هدف الشر من هاي المناطق ايش اسلم شي ممكن يكون ؟
يعني بالنسبه الي افضل نقطة خروج تجدها مناسبه ؟ وطبعا رايك محل مشوره وثقه لا تحمل نفسك موضوع القرار انا حابب اخد رايك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljoufi

بارك الله فيك

----------


## لون المطر

بالنسبه لليورو دولار 
هل سوف يرتد ؟؟؟ او راح يكمل نزول؟؟ 
ياليت افاده لأن عندي شراء عند 1.3244

----------


## aljameel

لحضات ياشباب وسابلغكم عن اليورو والكيبل

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم  
استاذي اليورو دولار سجل 3112 الان بيصعد لاخذ مراكز بيع عند 3164 
تقريبا او ممكن 3176 والستوب ممكن نقطة الارتداد او 3215 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
صح هيك ولا غلط

----------


## valeron

لون المطر
لو ماشى بأدارة راس مال عزز من هنا اما غير كدا خلاص أنتظر الطلوع التصحيحى ..

----------


## ابوحاتم999

> لحضات ياشباب وسابلغكم عن اليورو والكيبل

 لو سمحتو ما هو الكيبل ؟؟

----------


## solo90515

الكيبل هو الباوند دولار اخي الكريم

----------


## ابوحاتم999

> الكيبل هو الباوند دولار اخي الكريم

 تسلم اخوي يعطيك العافيه ,,,

----------


## eur/usd

نحن في انتظارك ياجميل جعل الله أيامك كلها أجمل الأيام

----------


## aljameel

اليورو والله اعلم بكسره للـ 1.3114 فتح المجال للموجه الهابطة والله اعلم لديه هدف بإذن الله 1.3095 واحتمال 3065 واتوقع لا يكسر 1.3040  كسر 3040 بيمد بموجته الهابطة غير ذلك يصعد ليصحح الموجه الهابطة اوكي   الان كموجه اخرى هدفها عند 1.3120 وذكرت لكم البارح راقبو اليورو وهو عند 3213 متوقع ارتداد ونزول وحددت نفس الهدف 3120  والحمد لله وصل له  الان اما يصعد ويصحح الموجه التي  ذكرتها الان او ينزل لاهداف موجه اخرى كما ذكرت بالاول   فانتم ارسم فيبو من الهاي 1.3333 وممكن تذكروالنقطة التي ذكرتها كنقطة قبل الافتتاح وذكرت  تحتها نزول وفوقها صعود هذه موجتنا الان   الفيبو من القاع الذي يعمله للـ 1.3333 المتوقع ارتداد من 38%  اذا ارتد من معه شراء يغلق ويدخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد والهدف معكم حتى الـ 1.2900 واختمال اقل منه او ابعد منه  في حال لم يرتد من 38% وواصل صعوده متوقع والله اعلم يصعد لنقطة البيع التي ذكرتها 1.3280  وغند الارتداد لكل حادث حديث  ذكرت الشرح للاستفادة وحتى اطمئنكم  وتستفيدو منه لكل فعل ردة فعل   اتكلم عن نفسي كحساب شخصي  داخل شراء بثلاث عقود من مناطق مختلف والكيبل بعقدين ولو نزل ساعزز بإذن الله انما لا انصح احدكم بذلك لا اعرف امكانيات حسباتكم ولا امكانيات قدراتكم التحليليه بصراحة انا إن شاء الله اطلع معهم بنتيجة وحسابي يتحمل الالاف النقاط واعمل بدون ستوب  الا اذا ستوب بعيد عاكس لموجة ما  وللمعلومية الاتجاه العام هابط ومتى مارأيت جديد سابلغ به  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل مالم يكسر 1.5125 فهو للصعود والله اعلم  لا ارغب اتكلم به لانه صعب الحكم عليه بالكسر حتى اللحظة والله اعلم  المتوقع مالم يكسر 1.5125 يصعد للـ 1.5220 + - تقريبا منها اما يرتد او يواصل صعوده   اذا ارتد وواصل نزول سيفعل مافعله اليورو الان والله اعلم طبعا بكسر 1.5125  مالم يرتد اتوقع يذهب لنقطة البيع التي ذكرتها والله اعلم واذا رأيت جديد سابلغكم به بإذن الله والله الموفق

----------


## eur/usd

> اليورو والله اعلم بكسره للـ 1.3114 فتح المجال للموجه الهابطة والله اعلم لديه هدف بإذن الله 1.3095 واحتمال 3065 واتوقع لا يكسر 1.3040  كسر 3040 بيمد بموجته الهابطة غير ذلك يصعد ليصحح الموجه الهابطة اوكي   الان كموجه اخرى هدفها عند 1.3120 وذكرت لكم البارح راقبو اليورو وهو عند 3213 متوقع ارتداد ونزول وحددت نفس الهدف 3120  والحمد لله وصل له  الان اما يصعد ويصحح الموجه التي  ذكرتها الان او ينزل لاهداف موجه اخرى كما ذكرت بالاول   فانتم ارسم فيبو من الهاي 1.3333 وممكن تذكروالنقطة التي ذكرتها كنقطة قبل الافتتاح وذكرت  تحتها نزول وفوقها صعود هذه موجتنا الان   الفيبو من القاع الذي يعمله للـ 1.3333 المتوقع ارتداد من 38%  اذا ارتد من معه شراء يغلق ويدخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد والهدف معكم حتى الـ 1.2900 واختمال اقل منه او ابعد منه  في حال لم يرتد من 38% وواصل صعوده متوقع والله اعلم يصعد لنقطة البيع التي ذكرتها 1.3280  وغند الارتداد لكل حادث حديث  ذكرت الشرح للاستفادة وحتى اطمئنكم  وتستفيدو منه لكل فعل ردة فعل   اتكلم عن نفسي كحساب شخصي  داخل شراء بثلاث عقود من مناطق مختلف والكيبل بعقدين ولو نزل ساعزز بإذن الله انما لا انصح احدكم بذلك لا اعرف امكانيات حسباتكم ولا امكانيات قدراتكم التحليليه بصراحة انا إن شاء الله اطلع معهم بنتيجة وحسابي يتحمل الالاف النقاط واعمل بدون ستوب  الا اذا ستوب بعيد عاكس لموجة ما  وللمعلومية الاتجاه العام هابط ومتى مارأيت جديد سابلغ به  والله الموفق

 أستاذي القدير
الاتجاه لليورو دولار والكيبل هابط أو فقط لليورو دولار ؟

----------


## aljameel

شايفين اليورو ين ماذكرت له هدف عند 123.80 لابد ان يذهب له   المهم انا واضع توصية علية من امس واول امس شراء ومن نقاط موجوده بالحساب   ساذكر لكم الجديد لديه الشراء من 123.30 او 123 او من اقرب نقطة للستوب في حال نزل بعد 122.76 او من اقرب نقطة للـ 122.76 في حال نزل قريب منها   الستوب 122.60 او 122.30 اختار مايناسبكم في حال لم يكسر 122.76 ممكن تكون الستوب  الهدف بإذن الله 125\125.30   لاتستعجلو راقبو وتوكلو على الله   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أستاذي القدير الاتجاه لليورو دولار والكيبل هابط أو فقط لليورو دولار ؟

 الاثنين اخي الاتجاه العام هابط
اقراء مشاركة لي  بالصفحة الخلفية واضع شرح شامل له

----------


## eur/usd

> الاثنين اخي الاتجاه العام هابط
> اقراء مشاركة لي  بالصفحة الخلفية واضع شرح شامل له

 
أحسنت أستاذي الغالي 
نعم ولكن أحببت أن أتأكد
لك تقديري

----------


## صاحب هدف

استـــــــــاذي
ســـــــــــؤال
مهـــــــــــــم
بعد اذنك  
لماذا نرسم الفايبو من 3333 وليس من 3361 
الا يتم احتساب الجاب ام ماذا ؟

----------


## aljameel

اخواني الغيت كامل التوصيات بالحساب  ووضعت توصية واحدة لليورو ين انما على امرين شراء   اختارو ماينسبكم منهم احدهم   بصراحة لن اضع ولا توصية غيرهم الا في حال فشل التوصية لاقدر الله  ساضع بديل لها وهكذا توصية واحدة حتى بلوغ الهدف  الا  اذا رأيت غير ذلك من جني ربح سنغلق ونضع اخرى المهم واحدة فقط والتوفيق من ب العالمين  ومنها نضع اخرى وهكذا   وانا معكم بالموضوع أسالو واجيب عليكم بما اعرف وبقدر المستطاع  وساضع لكم توصيات بالموضوع بدخول قريب من الستوب اذا توفرت فرصة وهكذا بصراحة وأمانه بتضيع فرص كثيرة من وراء الحساب باسباب تقليص الستوب خوفا عليكم انما بالموضوع بشرح لكم وغيره ومحاولة الاقتناص باقل ستوب ممكن   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> استـــــــــاذي
> ســـــــــــؤال
> مهـــــــــــــم
> بعد اذنك  
> لماذا نرسم الفايبو من 3333 وليس من 3361 
> الا يتم احتساب الجاب ام ماذا ؟

 لانها بداية الموجه الهابطة والله اعلم

----------


## alhriri2001

يعنى استاذى نقفل صفقات الشراء على اليورو دولار والكيبل والاسترالى ولا لا

----------


## eur/usd

> اخواني الغيت كامل التوصيات بالحساب  ووضعت توصية واحدة لليورو ين انما على امرين شراء   اختارو ماينسبكم منهم احدهم   بصراحة لن اضع ولا توصية غيرهم الا في حال فشل التوصية لاقدر الله  ساضع بديل لها وهكذا توصية واحدة حتى بلوغ الهدف  الا  اذا رأيت غير ذلك من جني ربح سنغلق ونضع اخرى المهم واحدة فقط والتوفيق من ب العالمين  ومنها نضع اخرى وهكذا   وانا معكم بالموضوع أسالو واجيب عليكم بما اعرف وبقدر المستطاع  وساضع لكم توصيات بالموضوع بدخول قريب من الستوب اذا توفرت فرصة وهكذا بصراحة وأمانه بتضيع فرص كثيرة من وراء الحساب باسباب تقليص الستوب خوفا عليكم انما بالموضوع بشرح لكم وغيره ومحاولة الاقتناص باقل ستوب ممكن   والله الموفق

 
ما هي المداخل والستوبات أستاذي الغالي ؟

----------


## aljameel

> ما هي المداخل والستوبات أستاذي الغالي ؟

 بالحساب نفسه ارجع له

----------


## جمال2010

> الكيبل مالم يكسر 1.5125 فهو للصعود والله اعلم  لا ارغب اتكلم به لانه صعب الحكم عليه بالكسر حتى اللحظة والله اعلم  المتوقع مالم يكسر 1.5125 يصعد للـ 1.5220 + - تقريبا منها اما يرتد او يواصل صعوده   اذا ارتد وواصل نزول سيفعل مافعله اليورو الان والله اعلم طبعا بكسر 1.5125  مالم يرتد اتوقع يذهب لنقطة البيع التي ذكرتها والله اعلم واذا رأيت جديد سابلغكم به بإذن الله والله الموفق

  *كيف نعرف الكسر هل هو بإغلاق 4 ساعات*

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم الكيبل اقصى نزول له الـ 1.5145 تقريبا ومنها يبداء الانطلاق   فراقبوووووه مالم يكسر 1.5125 فهو للصعود بإذن الله  اما تضعو الستوب 1.5125 او 1.5136  اتوقع والله اعلم الصعود لنقطة البيع التي ذكرتها وسنتابعه سوياً بإذن الله انما حتى اللحظة هذا الواضح امامي والله اعلم  البيع من 1.5330 الستوب 1.5395  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> *كيف نعرف الكسر هل هو بإغلاق 4 ساعات*

 اخي الكسر بالنقطة بمعنى النقطة للكيبل 1.5125 لو نزل 1.5124 هنا كسرت

----------


## solo90515

الجميل الغالي انا شاري ومعزز على كلن من اليورو دولار الاسترالي دولار واليورو ين وارى فيه تصحيح حلووووو والله أعلم والله ولي التوفيق
ايش رايك يالغالي هل قد يرتد نزول من مناطقها الحالية جزاك الله كل خير احنا قاعدين نتعبك يالغالي بس والله انا ما تعلمت الا من مدرستك يا معلم وسأظل اتعلم منها باذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> الجميل الغالي انا شاري ومعزز على كلن من اليورو دولار الاسترالي دولار واليورو ين وارى فيه تصحيح حلووووو والله أعلم والله ولي التوفيق
> ايش رايك يالغالي هل قد يرتد نزول من مناطقها الحالية جزاك الله كل خير احنا قاعدين نتعبك يالغالي بس والله انا ما تعلمت الا من مدرستك يا معلم وسأظل اتعلم منها باذن الله

 المتوقع ارتداد والله اعلم نراقب ونحكم انما حتى الحظة والله اعلم الارتداد وارد 
اليورو ين او واضع شراء من 123 و 123.0 من احدهم 
والله الموفق

----------


## صاحب هدف

المجنووووون

----------


## صاحب هدف

اليس المجنووووون فرصة استاذي 
نظرة عليه بعد اذنك

----------


## eur/usd

> والله اعلم الكيبل اقصى نزول له الـ 1.5145 تقريبا ومنها يبداء الانطلاق   فراقبوووووه مالم يكسر 1.5125 فهو للصعود بإذن الله  اما تضعو الستوب 1.5125 او 1.5136  اتوقع والله اعلم الصعود لنقطة البيع التي ذكرتها وسنتابعه سوياً بإذن الله انما حتى اللحظة هذا الواضح امامي والله اعلم  البيع من 1.5330 الستوب 1.5395  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 
الكيبل وصل إلى 1.5145 بالضبط ثم ارتد منها ولم يكسرها 
فهل نقول ارتداد بحول الله تعالى يا أستاذي الغالي ؟

----------


## eur/usd

> بالحساب نفسه ارجع له

 
ممكن أحد من الأخوان يعطيني رابط تحميل منصة الحساب التجريبي مشكورا مقدما ؟

----------


## aljameel

وللامانه اغلقت عقودي اليورو والكيبل والمجنون واليورو ين بحسابي الشخصي هذه العقود بيع لدي من الاسبوع الماضي الان والحمد لله بربح طيب  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  تركت عقد واحد  للمجنون بيع ساحاول التقاطه بديل له  كشراء واستبدله بالبيع  حتى اذا رأيت فرصة شراء اغلقت البيع ودخلت شراء  ولدي عقود شراء بالكيبل واليورو ووضع اوامر لليورو ين على 123.30 و 123 شراء بستوي 122.30 وعززت الان شراء للكيبل واليورو مرة اخرى   هذه عقودي للفترة القادمة وصابر عليهم كما ذكرت لنقاط البيع او اذا رأيت غير ذلك  ولدي الرغبة بالشراء للمجنون من افضل فرصة اراها  بستوب 141.50 والله يكتب لي التوفيق والرزق   وللامانه لم اغلق عقد خاسر من شهر ولله الحمد الاعقد واحد خسارة  16 او 26 لا اتذكر نقطة   والحمد لله على كل شي

----------


## karimahmed422

طيب حضرتك ترشح الدخول فى اى صفقة الان
وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل وصل إلى 1.5145 بالضبط ثم ارتد منها ولم يكسرها  فهل نقول ارتداد بحول الله تعالى يا أستاذي الغالي ؟

 انت مو دولار اننت ليرة ههههه امزح معك 
انا قلت اقصى نزول له كتوقع 1.5145 والله اعلم والحمد لله اصاب التوقع بفضل الله وتوفيقه 
ذكرت في حال وصل للـ 1.5145 فرصة شراء بعد مراقبة بمعنى لايواصل نزول  
يهمنا بانه لايكسر النقطة 1.5125 وليس المقصود  النقطة 1.5145 
فوضعت لكم استوبان اما 1.5125 او 1.5136 اختارو ما يناسبكم

----------


## eur/usd

> انت مو دولار اننت ليرة ههههه امزح معك 
> انا قلت اقصى نزول له كتوقع 1.5145 والله اعلم والحمد لله اصاب التوقع بفضل الله وتوفيقه 
> ذكرت في حال وصل للـ 1.5145 فرصة شراء بعد مراقبة بمعنى لايواصل نزول  
> يهمنا بانه لايكسر النقطة 1.5125 وليس المقصود  النقطة 1.5145 
> فوضعت لكم استوبان اما 1.5125 او 1.5136 اختارو ما يناسبكم

 ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة منك 
يفترض نفرفش شوي هنا حتى نذهب أجواء التوتر

----------


## جمال2010

> الكيبل وصل إلى 1.5145 بالضبط ثم ارتد منها ولم يكسرها 
> فهل نقول ارتداد بحول الله تعالى يا أستاذي الغالي ؟

 *
والله ما تنفع معه 45  
الباوند ماسك الخط الجنوبي*

----------


## aljameel

> اليس المجنووووون فرصة استاذي 
> نظرة عليه بعد اذنك

 لاتستعجل راقب بالاول من السعر الحالي ضع الساتوب 142.96  مالم يكسر 142.96 نتوقع الصعود والله اعلم وتكون هي الستوب   كسرها يفضل الشراء من 142 + - تقريبا  المهم لايكسر 141.50 وهي الستوب  والشراء بالمراقبة والله الموفق

----------


## J e m y

مجرد رأئى :- 
اليورو لم يعد لديه low جديد بعد 1.3047 والله اعلم  
ولابد له من الصعود لـ 1.3167

----------


## eur/usd

> مجرد رأئى :- 
> اليورو لم يعد لديه low جديد بعد 1.3047 والله اعلم  
> ولابد له من الصعود لـ 1.3167

 
ربما ولكن .....

----------


## aljameel

> مجرد رأئى :- 
> اليورو لم يعد لديه low جديد بعد 1.3047 والله اعلم  
> ولابد له من الصعود لـ 1.3167

  
والله اعلم  مجرد كسر 1.3040 فتح له مجال للـ 1.3024 و 1.2984  
اتوقع النهاية له لا تتعدى النقطة 1.2984  
كسر 1.2984 المجال مفتوح له حتى هدفه بإذن الله 1.2800 او قبلها بكم نقطة والله اعلم

----------


## ahmad1

اخي جميل اخبار الدولار ايجابيه
هل نغلق الشرااااااااء؟
ونبيع يورو دولار وكيبل

----------


## aljameel

> اخي جميل اخبار الدولار ايجابيه
> هل نغلق الشرااااااااء؟
> ونبيع يورو دولار وكيبل

  
اخي صعب بعد هذا النزول اقولم بيع 
ولكن لابد من الصعود التصحيحي  اي نزول له صعود  
فالدخول من القمة وليس القاع الفرص تاتي بإذن الله لاتستعجل

----------


## aljameel

> اخي جميل اخبار الدولار ايجابيه
> هل نغلق الشرااااااااء؟
> ونبيع يورو دولار وكيبل

 الفرصة الوحيدة التي الواضحة لي هي اليورو ين ووضعتها بالحساب

----------


## eur/usd

الكيبل راح فيها

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل راح فيها

  
يروح وانا ماني معه مستحيل  
وضعت امر معلق بيع 1.5124 قبل كسر 1.5125 والحمد لله توفقت به 
والله اعلم لديه هدف 1.5010تقريبا وكسر 5003  متوقع يمدد الهدف والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3033  المتوقع والله اعلم الصعود للتصحيح انما بشكل عام هابط  التصحيح عند 1.3200 ومنها  نبيع والستوب 1.3265   والهدف بإذن الله 1.3020  يفضل انه لايكسر الان 1.3020 وانا كسرت اتوقع نهاية نزوله عند 1.2984 والمفروض انها لاتكسر   والله اعلم انا توصيتي بيع من النقطة التي حددتها   الشراء بصراحه من يتحمل يدخل شراء بمراحل بعقود صغيره فلابد من الارتداد والله اعلم ومن داخل شراء ماعليه الا الصبر  لايخاف فلابد من الارتداد ولو نلعب معه بالهدك انا معكم وداخل شراء من مناطق مختلفة بـ 4 عقود  اذا رأيت غير ذلك سابلغ به  ويفضل الشراء بعد مراقبة اذا ماكسر 1.2983 تكون ستوب للشراء   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل  والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5110  المتوقع والله اعلم الصعود للتصحيح انما بشكل عام هابط  التصحيح عند 1.5200ومنها نبيع والستوب 1.5265   والهدف بإذن الله 1.5050  يفضل انه لايكسر الان 1.5050 والله اعلم  انا توصيتي بيع من النقطة التي حددتها   الشراء بصراحه من يتحمل يدخل شراء بمراحل بعقود صغيره فلابد من الارتداد والله اعلم ومن داخل شراء ماعليه الا الصبر  لايخاف فلابد من الارتداد ولو نلعب معه بالهدك انا معكم وداخل شراء من مناطق مختلفة اذا رأيت غير ذلك سابلغ به  ها انا طمئنتكم بالصعود للكيبل واليورو لاخوف بإذن الله لكل فعل ردة فعل  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## karimahmed422

ما معنى كلمة الهدك

----------


## aljameel

> ما معنى كلمة الهدك

 عكس العقد لو عامل عقد شراء نعمل مقابلة عقد بيع والعكس بدون تأثير على الهامش المتوفر

----------


## aljameel

ها هو الكيبل صعد لكم الان 1.5140  انا واضع بالتوصية بيع من 1.5200  من داخل شراء يراقب ولا يستعجل مجرد نتاكد من الارتداد نغلق الشراء وندخل بيع بنفس ماهو مكتوب بالتوصية  لو اخترق 1.5265 نفكر بالبيع الاخر من 1.5330 والستوب 1.5395   هو احتمال ضعيف بعد هذا النزول الصعود للبيع الثاني انما لابد ناخذه بالحسبان انا امامي معطيات بموجبها وضعت نقاط البيع فهو قائم حتى اللحظة انما ضعف والله اعلم  واليورو والله اعلم واقف عند 1.3020 ولم تكسر بما انها لن تكسر متوقع يصعد والله اعلم كما بالتوصية بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  لاترحموه خذو حقكم منه بدون طمع

----------


## بنت شيوخ

> ها هو الكيبل صعد لكم الان 1.5140  انا واضع بالتوصية بيع من 1.5200  من داخل شراء يراقب ولا يستعجل مجرد نتاكد من الارتداد نغلق الشراء وندخل بيع بنفس ماهو مكتوب بالتوصية  لو اخترق 1.5265 نفكر بالبيع الاخر من 1.5330 والستوب 1.5395   هو احتمال ضعيف بعد هذا النزول الصعود للبيع الثاني انما لابد ناخذه بالحسبان انا امامي معطيات بموجبها وضعت نقاط البيع فهو قائم حتى اللحظة انما ضعف والله اعلم  واليورو والله اعلم واقف عند 1.3020 ولم تكسر بما انها لن تكسر متوقع يصعد والله اعلم كما بالتوصية بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  لاترحموه خذو حقكم منه بدون طمع

 يعطيك العافية  :Good:

----------


## Dr_hodhod

> ها هو الكيبل صعد لكم الان 1.5140  انا واضع بالتوصية بيع من 1.5200  من داخل شراء يراقب ولا يستعجل مجرد نتاكد من الارتداد نغلق الشراء وندخل بيع بنفس ماهو مكتوب بالتوصية  لو اخترق 1.5265 نفكر بالبيع الاخر من 1.5330 والستوب 1.5395   هو احتمال ضعيف بعد هذا النزول الصعود للبيع الثاني انما لابد ناخذه بالحسبان انا امامي معطيات بموجبها وضعت نقاط البيع فهو قائم حتى اللحظة انما ضعف والله اعلم  واليورو والله اعلم واقف عند 1.3020 ولم تكسر بما انها لن تكسر متوقع يصعد والله اعلم كما بالتوصية بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  لاترحموه خذو حقكم منه بدون طمع

 *بارك الله فيك 
والله ماقصرت*

----------


## Dr_hodhod

*الباشا الكبير 
نظرتك  للدولار فرنك ؟؟؟ 
أنا شاري فيه على 1.0960*

----------


## karimahmed422

اليورو كسر 13020
ما هو الوضع الان

----------


## alhriri2001

والله اليورو النهارده اخد على قفاه لما قال يا بس  
ربنا يقويه لغاية لما نطلع من صفقاتنا

----------


## eur/usd

قرب الكيبل من 1.5200
هل مازال للبيع عند هذا المدخل أستاذي العزيز الجميل ؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5110  المتوقع والله اعلم الصعود للتصحيح انما بشكل عام هابط  التصحيح عند 1.5200ومنها نبيع والستوب 1.5265   والهدف بإذن الله 1.5050  يفضل انه لايكسر الان 1.5050 والله اعلم انا توصيتي بيع من النقطة التي حددتها   الشراء بصراحه من يتحمل يدخل شراء بمراحل بعقود صغيره فلابد من الارتداد والله اعلم ومن داخل شراء ماعليه الا الصبر  لايخاف فلابد من الارتداد ولو نلعب معه بالهدك انا معكم وداخل شراء من مناطق مختلفة اذا رأيت غير ذلك سابلغ به  ها انا طمئنتكم بالصعود للكيبل واليورو لاخوف بإذن الله لكل فعل ردة فعل   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 هاهو الكيبل الحمد لله صعد ووصل للـ 1.5186 لا احد يستعجل الصبر جميل قبل الـ 1.5200 ولو بنقطة ممنوع البيع الذين معهم شراء الخيار لهم فالافضل بالمراقبة احتمال يواصل للنقطة الاخرى الله اعلم  انما البيع بالنقطة واللالتزام بالستوب رجاء بالنسبة للنزول انا واضع هدف 1.5050 بإذن الله  انما بكسر 1.5065 متوقع يواصل ابعد من الهدف والله اعلم انما يهمني الهدف ومن بعده الخيار لكم اذا واصل نزول اقصى نقطة يصل لها والله اعلم 1.4940 تقريبا ومنها يبداء رحلة صعود والله اعلم ولكل حادث حديث انا وضحت ذلك خوفا عليكم من دخول شراء من الهدف او غيره ولا ليس مؤاكد النزول للنقطة انما مفتوح النزول ما بعد الهدف انما من يرغب به يراقب هذا تحليل ليست توصية حتى اضعكم بالصورة والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## Dr_hodhod

> هاهو الكيبل الحمد لله صعد ووصل للـ 1.5186 لا احد يستعجل الصبر جميل قبل الـ 1.5200 ولو بنقطة ممنوع البيع الذين معهم شراء الخيار لهم فالافضل بالمراقبة احتمال يواصل للنقطة الاخرى الله اعلم  انما البيع بالنقطة واللالتزام بالستوب رجاء بالنسبة للنزول انا واضع هدف 1.5050 بإذن الله  انما بكسر 1.5065 متوقع يواصل ابعد من الهدف والله اعلم انما يهمني الهدف ومن بعده الخيار لكم اذا واصل نزول اقصى نقطة يصل لها والله اعلم 1.4940 تقريبا ومنها يبداء رحلة صعود والله اعلم ولكل حادث حديث انا وضحت ذلك خوفا عليكم من دخول شراء من الهدف او غيره ولا ليس مؤاكد النزول للنقطة انما مفتوح النزول ما بعد الهدف انما من يرغب به يراقب هذا تحليل ليست توصية حتى اضعكم بالصورة والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

  _مامعنى ممنوع البيع ؟؟؟ 
ماهي النقطه التي نبيع عندها؟؟ 
انا فهمت من المشاركه السابقه ان البيع عند 1.5200 
مالسعر المناسب للبيع؟؟؟_

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3033  المتوقع والله اعلم الصعود للتصحيح انما بشكل عام هابط  التصحيح عند 1.3200 ومنها نبيع والستوب 1.3265   والهدف بإذن الله 1.3020  يفضل انه لايكسر الان 1.3020 وانا كسرت اتوقع نهاية نزوله عند 1.2984 والمفروض انها لاتكسر   والله اعلم انا توصيتي بيع من النقطة التي حددتها   الشراء بصراحه من يتحمل يدخل شراء بمراحل بعقود صغيره فلابد من الارتداد والله اعلم ومن داخل شراء ماعليه الا الصبر  لايخاف فلابد من الارتداد ولو نلعب معه بالهدك انا معكم وداخل شراء من مناطق مختلفة بـ 4 عقود اذا رأيت غير ذلك سابلغ به  ويفضل الشراء بعد مراقبة اذا ماكسر 1.2983 تكون ستوب للشراء    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 الان واقف على الدعم النفسي 1.3000 ولا للاستعجال يجيه الدور بيصعد مو بكيفه انما الصبر جميل   ونفس الشي اخواني البيع على النقطة 1.3200 قبلها ولو بنقطة ممنوع من داخل شراء الخيار له  ويفضل الدخول بالمراقبة احتمال يواصل بعد الـ 1.3200 للنقطة الاخرى التي وضعتها لكم من قبل 1.3280 كنقطة بيع كل شي جائز   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> *الباشا الكبير*  _نظرتك للدولار فرنك ؟؟؟_  _أنا شاري فيه على 1.0960_

 ولعيونك واحلى توصية  للدولار فرنك  وحدة ماينفع خذ  توصيتان عيش بنعيم  نظارتك من أي محل اشتريتها ( ممنوع الاجابة )  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم متوقع النزول  الشراء من 1.0890   الستوب 1.0825  الهدف بإذن الله 1.1020  كسر الستوب 1.0825   الشراء من 1.0765  الستوب 1.0700  الهدف بإذن الله 1.0920  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> _مامعنى ممنوع البيع ؟؟؟_  _ماهي النقطه التي نبيع عندها؟؟_  _انا فهمت من المشاركه السابقه ان البيع عند 1.5200_  _مالسعر المناسب للبيع؟؟؟_

 هي نفسها 1.5200 وما فوق قبلها ممنوع ولو السعر 1.5199 ممنوع 
اخي معاليش ثقة بتحليلي تعبت حتى طلعت بالنقطة خليني اشوف حالي اذا ما اصبت يكون فيه خطى عندي  وإن شاء الله اني اصيب

----------


## Dr_hodhod

*تسلم يا غااااالي ووالله ماتغلى عليك 
إنت بس اأمرني 
بالنسبه للدولار فرنك  أنا فيقمة الأسف من اللخبطه اتلخبطت 
أنابايع على السعر 1.0960 والآن هو صعد شوي  فكنت أسألك على الترند أحطله ستوب لوس ولا قريب هنشوفه نازل؟؟؟*

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة لتوصية اليورو ين بإذن الله لاخوف منه حتى اللحظة والله اعلم انما هي اهداف يصلها اذا تذكرو الاسبوع الماضي عندما اوصيت عليه بيع من 124.70 بهدف 122.70 ومرة اخرى بيع من 125.80 وهدف 123.80  هو الان وصل للهدف بيع التوصية الاولى 122.70 اتوقع والله اعلم منه يصعد ولو نزل بعض الشي المهم اللالتزام بالستوب والله الموفق

----------


## beshay

مارايك فى شراء اليورو من السعر 1.3

----------


## صاحب هدف

> الان واقف على الدعم النفسي 1.3000 ولا للاستعجال يجيه الدور بيصعد مو بكيفه انما الصبر جميل   ونفس الشي اخواني البيع على النقطة 1.3200 قبلها ولو بنقطة ممنوع من داخل شراء الخيار له  ويفضل الدخول بالمراقبة احتمال يواصل بعد الـ 1.3200 للنقطة الاخرى التي وضعتها لكم من قبل 1.3280 كنقطة بيع كل شي جائز   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

  
والله يا استاذي ثقتك بنفسك واسلوبك الفريد هي من تجعلني لا اغادر هذه الورشة 
استاذي لو سمحت ان كنت متفرغا الان او عندما تجد فرصة اريد درس بسيط عن النقاط النفسية كما ذكرت مثلا النقطة 3000 دعم نفسي 
وكيفية تحديد هذه النقاط وهل هي فعلا تلعب دور الدعم والمقاومة ام فقط تاخر التحرك زمنيا لا اكثر 
وبارك الله فيك استاذي العزيز  
وبالمناسبة وضعت طلب شراء اليورو عند 2990 وستوب 980 مارايك

----------


## karimahmed422

> والله يا استاذي ثقتك بنفسك واسلوبك الفريد هي من تجعلني لا اغادر هذه الورشة 
> استاذي لو سمحت ان كنت متفرغا الان او عندما تجد فرصة اريد درس بسيط عن النقاط النفسية كما ذكرت مثلا النقطة 3000 دعم نفسي 
> وكيفية تحديد هذه النقاط وهل هي فعلا تلعب دور الدعم والمقاومة ام فقط تاخر التحرك زمنيا لا اكثر 
> وبارك الله فيك استاذي العزيز  
> وبالمناسبة وضعت طلب شراء اليورو عند 2990 وستوب 980 مارايك

 انا لقد وضعت امر شراء اليورو عند 12895 بدون استوب

----------


## aljameel

> *تسلم يا غااااالي ووالله ماتغلى عليك*  _إنت بس اأمرني_  _بالنسبه للدولار فرنك أنا فيقمة الأسف من اللخبطه اتلخبطت_  _أنابايع على السعر 1.0960 والآن هو صعد شوي فكنت أسألك على الترند أحطله ستوب لوس ولا قريب هنشوفه نازل؟؟؟_

  
الان وصل للهدف بالتمام والكمال المفروض من الهدف ينزل 1.1020 
اذا واصل الحذر مطلوب ولكن لايعني الاستمرارية بالصعود انما لديه هدف اخروذكرته انا من قبل هل يصعد له ويواصل الله اعلم الهدف 1.1110 بصدق لاعرف انما باختراق 1.1020 وارد وغير وارد 
ونصيحة لوجه الله تعالى لاتعمل بدون ستوب  
ليس نجحات العمل بدون ستوب هذا مجازفه

----------


## aljameel

> مارايك فى شراء اليورو من السعر 1.3

 هلا وغلا ببيشووووو  راقب النقطة 1.2983 اذا ماكسرت ممكن الشراء  وهي الستوب  كسرها من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.2815 اشتري وهي الستوب  وراقب ولا تستعجل افضل   موفق بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم ونراكم لاحقا بإذن الله 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## صاحب هدف

> انا لقد وضعت امر شراء اليورو عند 12895 بدون استوب

 
تقصد 2995

----------


## amiro

جزاك الله خيرا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## eur/usd

> هلا وغلا ببيشووووو  راقب النقطة 1.2983 اذا ماكسرت ممكن الشراء  وهي الستوب  كسرها من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.2815 اشتري وهي الستوب  وراقب ولا تستعجل افضل   موفق بإذن الله

 
هل نشتري الآن أستاذي العزيز ؟
أظن الوضع يطمئن 
1.3010

----------


## ahmedfeki

*عذرا يا استاذنا على هذه المداخلة : 
طبقا لمؤشر الايشيموكو
فأنه يقول إذا أغلق اليورو تحت 1.3089 فهو متجه نحو هدفه 1.2700 وباختراقها له أهداف اخرى
وهذا التوضيح على شارت الديلي
والله أعلم*

----------


## karimahmed422

> تقصد 2995

 انا اقصد 12895
وتم التعديل الى تم لتعديل الى 12911

----------


## eur/usd

أعطى اليورو دولار 1.2980

----------


## eur/usd

اليورو دولار إلى أين الآن أستاذي الجميل ؟

----------


## ديوان الباشا

بإعتقادي المجنون إلى نزول والله اعلم

----------


## eur/usd

هل إغلاق اليوم إيجابي أو سلبي لليورو دولار ؟
1.2985

----------


## ads

إن شاء الله سوف يعود اليورو الى منطقة ال1.3092 او 1.3114 ومن ثم يتم الهبوط الى المناطق الجنوبيه  
مع كل هذا النزول ليس لديه خيار الا التوقف على منطقة 1.2956 ومن ثم إن شاء الله الذهاب  
الى الهدف المذكور والهدف الرئيسي إن شاء الرحمن 1.2700

----------


## 999

الخير جآآآآآآآآآآآآي  أبشروآآآآآآآآآآآآ  حيكووووون  اليوم العاآآآآآلمي للربح.  بأذن الله.  موفقين.

----------


## eur/usd

> إن شاء الله سوف يعود اليورو الى منطقة ال1.3092 او 1.3114 ومن ثم يتم الهبوط الى المناطق الجنوبيه  
> مع كل هذا النزول ليس لديه خيار الا التوقف على منطقة 1.2956 ومن ثم إن شاء الله الذهاب  
> الى الهدف المذكور والهدف الرئيسي إن شاء الرحمن 1.2700

 
يعني اللي شاري الآن شيسوي ؟

----------


## صاحب هدف

ماشاء الله ماشاء الله أساتذة مجتمعة  هنا اللهم زد وبارك وبنتظار عودة الاستاذ أبو مروان إن شاء الله . 
بس ياريت الاخ 999  الإفادة أكتر بما أشار له بالخير جاااي ومايراه ليوم غد ... 
والله الموفق

----------


## ads

> يعني اللي شاري الآن شيسوي ؟

 لم يتبقى الا القليل إن شاء الله أصبر لم يتبقى الا نقاط قليله ومن ثم العوده للارتفاع لا يوجد خيار أخر إلا الارتفاع  
نصيحة إذا لم تجيد فن إدارة رأس المال دع الستوب قريب منك فهو خير معين على العمله

----------


## 999

> ماشاء الله ماشاء الله أساتذة مجتمعة هنا اللهم زد وبارك وبنتظار عودة الاستاذ أبو مروان إن شاء الله .  بس ياريت الاخ 999 الإفادة أكتر بما أشار له بالخير جاااي ومايراه ليوم غد ...  والله الموفق

   يسعد صباحك أخي الفاضل ...  ما قصدته أخي الفاضل :    أنه اليوم حافل بالاخبار ...    ومتأملين بأذن الله الرزق الوفير   وكلنا بأنتظار أبو مروان ...    والوجبه (التوصيه) الدسمه....    وبالتوفيق للجميع .

----------


## aBoRaMa

من يذكر هذه التوصية 
انفجر انفجار يفتح النفس  :Big Grin:    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t65032-1432.html#post1655602

----------


## Dr_hodhod

*ياجماعه اليورو عندي طلع من الشارت وجري 
جريت وراه ملحقتوش ومش لاقيه !!!  مالعمل؟؟؟  *

----------


## Dr_hodhod

لازم يطلع دلوقتي في الدقيقتين دول علشان يقفل شمعة الأربع ساعات إيجابيه

----------


## karimahmed422

اغلاق اربع ساعات 12970
الاغلاق اليومى 12970
ما هو الوضع الان

----------


## aBoRaMa

> اخي ابوراما وابو مروان عندي بيع نيوزيلندي من 0.7206 اعلم تمام ان هذا كان مخالف تمام لتوصية الأخ ابو مروان ولكن رأيتها متأخر جدا والأن ارجو نصيحتكم هل من الممكن العودة الى النقطة فانا داخل تقريبا ب 5% من راسمال اي حجمها بسيط ولكن اكره ان اغلق على خسارة قبل ان أتأكد من صعوده وتغيير الأتجاه تماما فماذا تشيرون علي جزاكم الله خيرا .

    

> الغريب إن توصيتي وتوصية ابو مروان تختلف تماماً عن اللي أنت كتبته 
> شوف يا بيك 
> أنا شغلي كله يعتمد على الترندات والارتدادات على نسب الفيبو
> وسؤالك أعتقد يقدر يجاوبه ابو مروان احسن مني لأنه متخصص في الموجات 
> ولكن في تقديري الشخصي أن الارتداد لاختبار الترند وارد جداً وبالذات أن نقطة البيفوت مقاربة للتقاطع مع الترند

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/1651656-21271-post.html  
أتمنى إنك ما طلعت من الزوج بخسارة يا بيك 
هذا هو رجع إلى نقطة دخولك وكسبك بعد 
مبروك

----------


## eur/usd

السلام عليكم
صباح الخير جميعا
أبا مروان أين أنت حتى توجهنا فنحن الآن تائهون مع هذا االزوج العنيد العنيف يورو دولار ؟

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  
صباح الخير جميعا ....  يوم موفق بإذن للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5110  المتوقع والله اعلم الصعود للتصحيح انما بشكل عام هابط  التصحيح عند 1.5200ومنها نبيع والستوب 1.5265   والهدف بإذن الله 1.5050  يفضل انه لايكسر الان 1.5050 والله اعلم انا توصيتي بيع من النقطة التي حددتها   الشراء بصراحه من يتحمل يدخل شراء بمراحل بعقود صغيره فلابد من الارتداد والله اعلم ومن داخل شراء ماعليه الا الصبر  لايخاف فلابد من الارتداد ولو نلعب معه بالهدك انا معكم وداخل شراء من مناطق مختلفة اذا رأيت غير ذلك سابلغ به  ها انا طمئنتكم بالصعود للكيبل واليورو لاخوف بإذن الله لكل فعل ردة فعل  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> ها هو الكيبل صعد لكم الان 1.5140  انا واضع بالتوصية بيع من 1.5200  من داخل شراء يراقب ولا يستعجل مجرد نتاكد من الارتداد نغلق الشراء وندخل بيع بنفس ماهو مكتوب بالتوصية  لو اخترق 1.5265 نفكر بالبيع الاخر من 1.5330 والستوب 1.5395   هو احتمال ضعيف بعد هذا النزول الصعود للبيع الثاني انما لابد ناخذه بالحسبان انا امامي معطيات بموجبها وضعت نقاط البيع فهو قائم حتى اللحظة انما ضعف والله اعلم  واليورو والله اعلم واقف عند 1.3020 ولم تكسر بما انها لن تكسر متوقع يصعد والله اعلم كما بالتوصية بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   لاترحموه خذو حقكم منه بدون طمع

    بالنسبة للكيبل كما ذكرت الصعود هو السائد حتى اللحظة والله اعلم  المتوقع والله اعلم الصعود الان للـ 1.5230 تقريبا وسنراقبه منها في حال لم يخترق 1.5265 سنبيع وهي الستوب والباقي كما بالتوصية  في حال اخترقت 1.5265 نراقب نقطة اخرى احتمال نبيع من النقطة الاخرى 1.5330 اوقبلها ابو بعدها الان صعب الحكم ولكل حادث حديث  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## رشدي

صباح الفل والورد والياسمين  كيفك يا ابو مروان يا حبيبنا  هلا بكل الشباب الطيب المنتدي منور   .... :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ahmed_samir77

اليورو و الفرنك أخى اجميل أكرمك الله تعالى

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الفل والورد والياسمين  كيفك يا ابو مروان يا حبيبنا  هلا بكل الشباب الطيب المنتدي منور   ....

 هلا صباح النور بالغالي   

> اليورو و الفرنك أخى اجميل أكرمك الله تعالى

 تقصد الجوز اليورو فرنك

----------


## eur/usd

أسعد الله صباحك أبا مروان
ماذا عن اليورو دولار حاليا ؟

----------


## ahmed_samir77

> هلا صباح النور بالغالي   
> تقصد الجوز اليورو فرنك

  أخى اقصد اليورو دولار و الفرنك دولار

----------


## aljameel

> أسعد الله صباحك أبا مروان ماذا عن اليورو دولار حاليا ؟

 اخي صعب الحكم عليه الان انما بشكل عام هو بموجه هابطة واتوقع له ارتداد والله اعلم 
وعندما اتاكد من نقطة ارتداد واضحة سابلغ بها احتمال يكتفي بالنزول الحالي واحتماب لا ولكن بس يتحرك السوق يتضح اكثر والله اعلم 
لاتستعجل انا واضع بيع من 3200 والله كريم

----------


## eur/usd

> اخي صعب الحكم عليه الان انما بشكل عام هو بموجه هابطة واتوقع له ارتداد والله اعلم 
> وعندما اتاكد من نقطة ارتداد واضحة سابلغ بها احتمال يكتفي بالنزول الحالي واحتماب لا ولكن بس يتحرك السوق يتضح اكثر والله اعلم 
> لاتستعجل انا واضع بيع من 3200 والله كريم

 
أحسنت أخي الغالي أبا مروان

----------


## خليفة

AUD/USD  هل فى امل للصعود ؟

----------


## aljameel

> أخى اقصد اليورو دولار و الفرنك دولار

 اخي اعرف كثير منكم من متورط بالفرنك بيع طبعا انا ليس لي ذنب بذلك   ساكتب له شرح مفصل واربط العلاقة بينه واليورو والكيبل والله اعلم وللجميع  ارجو التركيز بالنقاط مهم جدا  انا امس احد الاخوة سألني عن الدولار فرنك وذكرت له توصية عليه انما صعد للهدف قبل الوصول لنقاط الشراء  فالتوصية كالتالي ساذكرها لانها مفيدة للشرح شراء من 890 ستوب 8025 هدف 1.1020 شراء من 765 ستوب 700 هدف 920  الان تحت 1.1050 متوقع النزول للتصحيح تقريبا عند 1.0955\960 ومنها يصعد لهدف بإذن الله 1.138 تقريبا اختراق 1.139 بيواصل ابعد من الهدف  الان هل يصعد للهدف قبل 1.138 قبل النزول للـ 1.0955 هنا راقب 1.1050 تحتها متوقع ينزل فوقها احتمال ينزل واحتمال يصعدلهدف والله اعلم ولكن كتوقع شخصي بانه سينزل لنقطة التصحيح هذا المتوقع انما ليس مؤاكد بجميع الاحوال له هدف بإذن الله 1.138 اما يواصل له او يصحح ثم يصعد له  المهم عند نقطة التصحيح المتوقعه 1.0955\60 المهم لاينزل تحت 940 فهو متوقع يرتد للهدف النزول تحت 940 احتمال بيواصل نزوله والله اعلم النزول اما لنقطة شراء التوصية الاولى ولكن بالمراقبة يفضل الدخول لانه لو كسر 850 احتمال يكسر الستوب واحتمال لا  فرضا كسر الستوب 825 سيذهب لنقطة الشراء التوصية الاخرى ومنها اما تتمسكو بعقود البيع او اغلاق ودخول شراء من احد التوصيتان اوكي وضحت الفكرة  انما لا انصح بالمبالغة بالصبر على الخسارة لمن بائع فيتوق فرضا لو انه يكتفى بهدفه 1.138 نصيحة لا من بائع يضع ستوب له لانه احتمال يرتد من الهدف او يواصل بعد الهدف  فالخسارة بخسارة مربح فيجب وضع ستوب لمن داخل بيع نصيحة والخيار لكم  بالنسبة لليورو حتى اللحظة ممكن يرتد وممكن لا بصراحة انما براقبه وممكن ربطه بحركة الدولار فرنك بالغالب عكس بعضهما والله اعلم  بالنهاية والله اعلم الكيبل لدي مؤكد صعوده بإذن بنسبة كبيره فاليورو بالغالب مع الكيبل بنفس الاتجاه والفرنك عكس الاثنين  فتوقعي نزول للفرنك وصعود محدود لليورو الا اذا الكيبل اخترق 265 نتوقع اليورو يصعد لنقطة البيع 1.3200 والله اعلم والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> اخي اعرف كثير منكم من متورط بالفرنك بيع طبعا انا ليس لي ذنب بذلك    ساكتب له شرح مفصل واربط العلاقة بينه واليورو والكيبل والله اعلم وللجميع  ارجو التركيز بالنقاط مهم جدا  انا امس احد الاخوة سألني عن الدولار فرنك وذكرت له توصية عليه انما صعد للهدف قبل الوصول لنقاط الشراء  فالتوصية كالتالي ساذكرها لانها مفيدة للشرح شراء من 890 ستوب 8025 هدف 1.1020 شراء من 765 ستوب 700 هدف 920  الان تحت 1.1050 متوقع النزول للتصحيح تقريبا عند 1.0955\960 ومنها يصعد لهدف بإذن الله 1.138 تقريبا اختراق 1.139 بيواصل ابعد من الهدف  الان هل يصعد للهدف قبل 1.138 قبل النزول للـ 1.0955 هنا راقب 1.1050 تحتها متوقع ينزل فوقها احتمال ينزل واحتمال يصعدلهدف والله اعلم ولكن كتوقع شخصي بانه سينزل لنقطة التصحيح هذا المتوقع انما ليس مؤاكد بجميع الاحوال له هدف بإذن الله 1.138 اما يواصل له او يصحح ثم يصعد له  المهم عند نقطة التصحيح المتوقعه 1.0955\60 المهم لاينزل تحت 940 فهو متوقع يرتد للهدف النزول تحت 940 احتمال بيواصل نزوله والله اعلم النزول اما لنقطة شراء التوصية الاولى ولكن بالمراقبة يفضل الدخول لانه لو كسر 850 احتمال يكسر الستوب واحتمال لا  فرضا كسر الستوب 825 سيذهب لنقطة الشراء التوصية الاخرى ومنها اما تتمسكو بعقود البيع او اغلاق ودخول شراء من احد التوصيتان اوكي وضحت الفكرة  انما لا انصح بالمبالغة بالصبر على الخسارة لمن بائع فيتوق فرضا لو انه يكتفى بهدفه 1.138 نصيحة لا من بائع يضع ستوب له لانه احتمال يرتد من الهدف او يواصل بعد الهدف  فالخسارة بخسارة مربح فيجب وضع ستوب لمن داخل بيع نصيحة والخيار لكم  بالنسبة لليورو حتى اللحظة ممكن يرتد وممكن لا بصراحة انما براقبه وممكن ربطه بحركة الدولار فرنك بالغالب عكس بعضهما والله اعلم  بالنهاية والله اعلم الكيبل لدي مؤكد صعوده بإذن بنسبة كبيره فاليورو بالغالب مع الكيبل بنفس الاتجاه والفرنك عكس الاثنين  فتوقعي نزول للفرنك وصعود محدود لليورو الا اذا الكيبل اخترق 265 نتوقع اليورو يصعد لنقطة البيع 1.3200 والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 نسيت نقطة بالنسبة لدولار فرنك هو المتوقع الا يصعد اعلى من 1.1071 وهو فعلا صعد لها وارتد منها حتى اللحظة  وينزل منها اما للتصحيح او لاحد نقاط الشراء   في حال لم تخترق اقرب النزول لمناطق الشراء المتوقعه من احد التوصيتان من التصحيح والله اعلم  انما اخذها بالحسبان فانتم خذو ببالكم التصحيح ونقاط الشراء انما الاقوى نقاط الشراء حتى اللحظة هي الواضحة والله اعلم  يجب وضع ستوب لمن داخل بيع به نصيحة واقترح عليكم الستوب 1.1071  وهذه توصية كذلك علية بيع بالمراقبة او السعر الحالي 1.1066 والستوب 1.1071 اتوقع الستوب قريب من الحالي بفرق 5 نقاط اتوقع فرصة اذا كتب لها التوفيق بإذن الله والاهداف كما ذكرت بالمشاركة السابقة اغلاق ودخول شراء بنفس ماذكر من شروط انما اغلاق البيع بالمراقبة وعدم الاستعجال  والله يكتنب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم 
ما رأيك يا ابو مروان 
هل ترى هذا النموذج سليم والزوج مهيء للهبوط 200 نقطة أخرى 
طبعاً هذا زوج اليورو استرالي

----------


## Dr_hodhod

> نسيت نقطة بالنسبة لدولار فرنك هو المتوقع الا يصعد اعلى من 1.1071 وهو فعلا صعد لها وارتد منها حتى اللحظة  وينزل منها اما للتصحيح او لاحد نقاط الشراء   في حال لم تخترق اقرب النزول لمناطق الشراء المتوقعه من احد التوصيتان من التصحيح والله اعلم  انما اخذها بالحسبان فانتم خذو ببالكم التصحيح ونقاط الشراء انما الاقوى نقاط الشراء حتى اللحظة هي الواضحة والله اعلم  يجب وضع ستوب لمن داخل بيع به نصيحة واقترح عليكم الستوب 1.1071  وهذه توصية كذلك علية بيع بالمراقبة او السعر الحالي 1.1066 والستوب 1.1071 اتوقع الستوب قريب من الحالي بفرق 5 نقاط اتوقع فرصة اذا كتب لها التوفيق بإذن الله والاهداف كما ذكرت بالمشاركة السابقة اغلاق ودخول شراء بنفس ماذكر من شروط انما اغلاق البيع بالمراقبة وعدم الاستعجال  والله يكتنب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

  *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكووور أخي على تقريرك المفصل وجزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك  
أنا حاليا لم أضع ستوبات أو تيك بروفيت ولكني قبل أن أنام بالأمس اكتفيت بالتهديج والحمد لله .
فأنا الآن الزوج مازال عندي معلق ولا أدري مالعمل واليو م يوجد خبر قوي على الدولار قد يحرك الزوج لأعلى أكثر فأنا سأتابع معك حتى أعلم منك ماهي أقرب وأنسب نقاط لفك الهيدج وبارك الله فيك.*

----------


## beshay

صباح الفل
للغالى 
ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

خلوني اسولف عليكم بما انا السوق ممل بحركته وانا صاحي نوم ومفلل ومصحصح من سوليفي ممكن نستفيد ومنها اعتذار لشي ما لكم  الانسان بطبعه الطمع مهما قيل ويقال بنسب متفاوته سبحان الله والمؤاشرات هي تحليل نفسيات الانسان ومنها يتحدد الاتجاه هذا اساس المؤاشرات طبعا بنسبة كبيرة واخرى مع النفسيات انما الاساس هي والله اعلم  ساتكلم عن نفسي بالرغم اني اضعت عليكم الفرصة للدولار فرنك سامحونا  كصعود انا اذا لزقة بعملة ما اتتبعه خطوة خطوة وين مايروح من قبل اليورو استرالي وبعده الباوند فرنك ومن بعدهم اوقبلهم عملات اخرى انما ابتعد عن المشهورات كالكيبل او اليورو او المجنون الا اذا رأيت فرصة واضحة لسبب الابتعاد الكل يوصي بهم عندي الثقة بالنفس كتحليل ولله الحمد انما العيار الذي لايصيب يدوش فالكل يوصي بهم فمرات تقراء لاحدهم فيصيبك شكك بتحليلك ولو 1% فاحسب للغير تحليل ليس جزم انما الحمد لله عندي ثقة بنفسي  فاذهب للاجواز التي ليس لها اهتمام من البعض الا القليل حتى لا اصاب بتاثير الغير ليس شرط انا الصح وهم على غلط فاحتمال الغلط عندي وهم على صواب بتحليلهم انما اتوكل على الله ثم تحليلي  وغالبا ابلغكم بما الزق به واخره هو الدولار فرنك  انا بوصي عليه  كلما وجدت فرصة ومن مايقارب شهر او اقل لزقت به لاني شايف له اهداف بعيدة طبعا تاخذ وقت انما سالعب معه نزول وصعود وعقود ثابته اتركها بمعنى العب بنص واترك النص الاخر بس بشرط تكون رابحه وماخذها من قاع   انا موصي عليه من الاسبوع الماضي شراء من نقاط اكثر من واحدة اخرها الشراء من 1.0805للـ  783 بستوب 770  وشراء اخر في حال كسر 780 يفضل الشراء من770للـ740 وذكرت الستوب 740 او 700 و تركت لكم الخيار واكدت عليه عند افتتاح السوق وصباح الاثنين الفرنك فوق 699 فهو للصعود لاهداف بعيد متقع تصل به للـ 1.1100و 1.1300   طبعا صعد الاثنين بالمساء  عندما رأيت احتمال له نزول وشراء من 765 او اقل منها  قلت بنفسي خليني افيد الاخوان وخاصة كنا بنتكلم على حساب وغيره وتنظيم للحسابات  طبعا بعد صعوده فوق 844 المفروض لاينزل تحت 825 لانه بنزول تحت 825 نتوقع ينزل تحت 805 بنسبة كبيره انما ليس مؤاكد وكانت هي النقطة الاهم بالنسبة بكسرها نتوقع الشراء من 765 او اقل منها المهم فوق 699 كفكرة عامه فهو للصعود ومتوقع 1.1300 وقمة جديدة والله اعلم للموجه الصاعده متى الله اعلم المهم فوق 699 من هذه المعلومات ان لزق به   المهم عندما رأيت احتمال النزول ذكرت لكم من معه شراء للدولار فرنك يجني ربحه وبإذن الله ناخذه من تحت كان سعره بن 830  و 834 تقريبا  وحدتت الشراء من 765 للـ 730 ووضعت لكم استوب 720\\700 وتركت لكم الخيار بالستوب ومن خاسر البقاء به لان احد الاخوة سألني انه داخل شراء من 838 عندما نزل   المهم القصد من السابق كنت بساويه لكم مفاجئة واعمل لكم مخطط العب معه بأن ادخلكم من اقرب نقطة للـ 699  وبعقدين واحد لكم التصرف به والاخر انا من يتصرف به وعند هدفه الصاعد الذي ذكرته في حال اكتفى بالصعود له نجني عقدكم والبقاء على عقدي طبعا انا بتكلم بحكم الاخوة واكيد اذا كان احدكم رابح بيتبع النصيحة   المهم بنفسي ذكرت حتى اكون صادق معهم وامين على قولي فجنيت كامل عقودي  وكنت سادخل معكم من نقاط الدخول المتوقعه وابلغكم اولا باول متى نجني ومتى ندخل بعقد اخر حتى نبلغ الهدف الرئيسي له بإذن الله  لا انا ولا انتم استفدنا كسر 825 ونزل للـ 810 ثم ارتد حتى السعر الحالي   هذه بسب طمع بصراحة الاساس انا اولكم من الطامعين فطمعت بربح اكبر بالرغم ولله الحمد رابح خير منها حتى ولو نزل لنقطة الشراء 765 او اقل منها لدي عقد سابق شراء من تحت 700 ولو جنيت عند 700 فانا رابح والحمد لله  وها انا اقولك للمرة المليون ان وجدت فرصة فيجب ان لا تتفوت والصبر عليها بدون طمع كاتكبير العقد او غيره انما العقد يقسم لعقدين العب بواحد واترك الاخر مهما عكس عليه السعر المهم لايضرب الستوب   فالدولار فرنك والله اعلم فو 1.0700 للصعود فالمنجال مفتوح له ممكن 1.1000 وممكن 1.1100 وممكن 1.1300 وممكن ابعد والله اعلم اخاف اقول ارقام لاتصدق  متى يصل لهم الله اعلم واحتمال اقل من ذلك  فكرة البقاء على العقد الاخر وجني الثاني لعددة اسباب منها لو صعد فانت معه لو دخلت بعقد اخر من نقطة ما ان كان شراء او بيع ماتخاف منه اذا شراء معك اخر يطمئنك انك رابح فلا تترد باغلاق الخاسر حتى تتمكن من نقطة اخرى دخول اذا عكس السعرعليك او غيره واذا انت بائع يحمي عقدك الشراء المحتفظ به فالربح باقي فاذا توفقت بالبيع بتغلق على ربح عقد البيع فلو صعد فانت ما فاتك معك عقد اساس ونفس الشي العقد البيع يفيدك سبحان لو كسر 700 فانت راكب موجه هابطة طبعا نحن كما ذكرت بموجه صاعده اهدافها بعيده متى تصل لها الله اعلم هل تصل الله اعلم انما كتحليل بيقول فوق 700 صعود في صعود  كسرها بينزل اما لموجه عيده او تكوين قاع موجة صاعدة بديلة للـ 700  الان اذا توفقنا به كصعود مع الايام القادمه تتغير 700 فاحتمال يصعد لقمة وينزل لتكوين قاع موجة بديل للـ 700 ويصعد لهدف ابعد من القمة الاخيرة وعندما نتاكد نرفع الستوب من 700 للستوب الجديد الذي تكون منه الموجه الصاعدة والله اعلم وهكذا   شرحت لكم الفكرة العامة لتوصية ما وكيف الاستفادة الكامله منها للفرنك او غيره طبعا الان انا بتكلم بالفرنك وانا معكم به نتبعه سويا حتى بلوغ اهدافنا بإذن الله  بصراحة ليست لدي عقود شراء به الان كما ذكرت بالسابق اغلقت على اساس النزول وصعد  انا بنتظار ينزل واخذه من تحت ولن استعجل فانتم اذا رأيتم لكم مصلحة به وبما ذكرت ادخولو انما بشروط التوصية كما ذكرت العقد نقسمة عقدين والبقاء على عقد وجني الاخر وسنلعب معه بإذن الله للايام والشهور القادمة   لا احد يلحق به انما من البداية باقرب نقطة ممكن للستوب 700 نتأمل النزول لنقطة الشراء المتوقعه 765 في حال كسر 825 فندخل اما من 765 قبلها لا  او اقرب نقطة يصل لها اذا نزل عد 765  قريبه من الستوب 700  الاهم من ذلك ممنوع التصرف بالعقد الثاني انا مسئول عنه مو تشوف فرضا كان بربح 300 نقطة او اكثر او اقل منها ونزل فيقل ربح العقد لافرضا 200 او 100 او مابينهم او او فيدخل بك شك او تقول بنفسك خليني اجني واخذه من تحت وتضع الاحتمالات هذه العقد ممنوع المس الا اذا رأينا غير ذلك   وللحديث بقية السوق بيتحرك اقراءوها من مقتنع يكون جاهز  هدفي من السابق بإذن الله  1000 للـ 1500 نقطة شهريا بإذن الله انو مو اكثرمنها انما بإذن الله لاتنقص عن الف نقطة واذكركم بذلك من يلتزم بما ذكر انا من واقع خبرة سابقة بتاجواز اخرى كاليورو استرالي والباوند ومن قبلهم الاسترالي دولار اخذتالكثير منهم بفضل الله وتوفيقه والحمد لله   ولا للاستعجال بالدخول رجاء خاص ان ماتوفرت فرصة اليوم غدا واذا رأيت فرصة سابلغكم الان من دخل به بعدد توصيتي عليه قبل هذه المشاركة يراقب ماذكرته بالمشاركتين السابقه والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> ما رأيك يا ابو مروان 
> هل ترى هذا النموذج سليم والزوج مهيء للهبوط 200 نقطة أخرى 
> طبعاً هذا زوج اليورو استرالي

  
ابوراما اعطني فرصة الان السوق يتحرك واحتاج وقت انا مراقبه من قبل انما فوق 1.400 باي لحضه متوقع له ارتداد تصحيحي وله هدف تحت عند 1.3700\600 والله اعلم فصعب الحكم عليه الان اين يذهب انا بفكر بهدف بعيد بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الفل
> للغالى 
> ابو مروان

 هلا بالغالي صباح النور والسرور يسعدك صباحك ومساك

----------


## elkashab

بالنسبة لليورو ين هل الهدف طويل المدى يعنى 125 ولا نكتفى با قل من كده يعنى مثلا 123.50 او 124

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5110  المتوقع والله اعلم الصعود للتصحيح انما بشكل عام هابط  التصحيح عند 1.5200ومنها نبيع والستوب 1.5265   والهدف بإذن الله 1.5050  يفضل انه لايكسر الان 1.5050 والله اعلم انا توصيتي بيع من النقطة التي حددتها   الشراء بصراحه من يتحمل يدخل شراء بمراحل بعقود صغيره فلابد من الارتداد والله اعلم ومن داخل شراء ماعليه الا الصبر  لايخاف فلابد من الارتداد ولو نلعب معه بالهدك انا معكم وداخل شراء من مناطق مختلفة اذا رأيت غير ذلك سابلغ به  ها انا طمئنتكم بالصعود للكيبل واليورو لاخوف بإذن الله لكل فعل ردة فعل   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

     

> ها هو الكيبل صعد لكم الان 1.5140   انا واضع بالتوصية بيع من 1.5200   من داخل شراء يراقب ولا يستعجل مجرد نتاكد من الارتداد نغلق الشراء وندخل بيع بنفس ماهو مكتوب بالتوصية   لو اخترق 1.5265 نفكر بالبيع الاخر من 1.5330 والستوب 1.5395    هو احتمال ضعيف بعد هذا النزول الصعود للبيع الثاني انما لابد ناخذه بالحسبان انا امامي معطيات بموجبها وضعت نقاط البيع فهو قائم حتى اللحظة انما ضعف والله اعلم   واليورو والله اعلم واقف عند 1.3020 ولم تكسر بما انها لن تكسر متوقع يصعد والله اعلم كما بالتوصية بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   لاترحموه خذو حقكم منه بدون طمع

     

> هاهو الكيبل الحمد لله صعد ووصل للـ 1.5186   لا احد يستعجل الصبر جميل قبل الـ 1.5200 ولو بنقطة ممنوع البيع الذين معهم شراء الخيار لهم  فالافضل بالمراقبة احتمال يواصل للنقطة الاخرى الله اعلم   انما البيع بالنقطة واللالتزام بالستوب رجاء  بالنسبة للنزول انا واضع هدف 1.5050 بإذن الله   انما بكسر 1.5065 متوقع يواصل ابعد من الهدف والله اعلم انما يهمني الهدف ومن بعده الخيار لكم اذا واصل نزول اقصى نقطة يصل لها والله اعلم 1.4940 تقريبا ومنها يبداء رحلة صعود والله اعلم ولكل حادث حديث انا وضحت ذلك خوفا عليكم من دخول شراء من الهدف او غيره ولا ليس مؤاكد النزول للنقطة انما مفتوح النزول ما بعد الهدف انما من يرغب به يراقب هذا تحليل ليست توصية حتى اضعكم بالصورة   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

     

> بالنسبة للكيبل كما ذكرت الصعود هو السائد حتى اللحظة والله اعلم

  

> المتوقع والله اعلم الصعود الان للـ 1.5230 تقريبا وسنراقبه منها في حال لم يخترق 1.5265 سنبيع وهي الستوب والباقي كما بالتوصية  في حال اخترقت 1.5265 نراقب نقطة اخرى احتمال نبيع من النقطة الاخرى 1.5330 اوقبلها ابو بعدها الان صعب الحكم ولكل حادث حديث  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

    للمشاهدة هذا عن الكيبل كل المشاركات ماذكر بها مفيدو والله اعلم والله الموفق  الرجاء لا للاستعجال بالبيع نضع احتمال الصعود للنقطة الثانية احتمال وارد انما مالم يخترق الستوب 1.5265 فهو للنزول فانتم لا تستعجلو مو عند اي ارتداد تدخل بالمراقبة واذا رأيت جديد له من نقطة دخول اخرى او صعود لهدف بإذن الله ابلغكم به بس يتحرك السوق بعد خول السوق الاوربي يتضح اكثر والله اعلم بالنسبة لمن داخل شراء الخيار له بجني ربحه وبامانه انا واضع جني ربحي على 1.5230 واذا رأيت غير ذلك اقصد قبلها بكم نقطة او ابعد من ذلك ساغير  ومحتفظ بعقد واحد ماخذه من القاع لن اغلقه الا اذا اطمئنيت على النزول اوكب  موفقين بإذن الله والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## eur/usd

> خلوني اسولف عليكم بما انا السوق ممل بحركته وانا صاحي نوم ومفلل ومصحصح من سوليفي ممكن نستفيد ومنها اعتذار لشي ما لكم  الانسان بطبعه الطمع مهما قيل ويقال بنسب متفاوته سبحان الله والمؤاشرات هي تحليل نفسيات الانسان ومنها يتحدد الاتجاه هذا اساس المؤاشرات طبعا بنسبة كبيرة واخرى مع النفسيات انما الاساس هي والله اعلم  ساتكلم عن نفسي بالرغم اني اضعت عليكم الفرصة للدولار فرنك سامحونا  كصعود انا اذا لزقة بعملة ما اتتبعه خطوة خطوة وين مايروح من قبل اليورو استرالي وبعده الباوند فرنك ومن بعدهم اوقبلهم عملات اخرى انما ابتعد عن المشهورات كالكيبل او اليورو او المجنون الا اذا رأيت فرصة واضحة لسبب الابتعاد الكل يوصي بهم عندي الثقة بالنفس كتحليل ولله الحمد انما العيار الذي لايصيب يدوش فالكل يوصي بهم فمرات تقراء لاحدهم فيصيبك شكك بتحليلك ولو 1% فاحسب للغير تحليل ليس جزم انما الحمد لله عندي ثقة بنفسي  فاذهب للاجواز التي ليس لها اهتمام من البعض الا القليل حتى لا اصاب بتاثير الغير ليس شرط انا الصح وهم على غلط فاحتمال الغلط عندي وهم على صواب بتحليلهم انما اتوكل على الله ثم تحليلي  وغالبا ابلغكم بما الزق به واخره هو الدولار فرنك  انا بوصي عليه  كلما وجدت فرصة ومن مايقارب شهر او اقل لزقت به لاني شايف له اهداف بعيدة طبعا تاخذ وقت انما سالعب معه نزول وصعود وعقود ثابته اتركها بمعنى العب بنص واترك النص الاخر بس بشرط تكون رابحه وماخذها من قاع   انا موصي عليه من الاسبوع الماضي شراء من نقاط اكثر من واحدة اخرها الشراء من 1.0805للـ  783 بستوب 770  وشراء اخر في حال كسر 780 يفضل الشراء من770للـ740 وذكرت الستوب 740 او 700 و تركت لكم الخيار واكدت عليه عند افتتاح السوق وصباح الاثنين الفرنك فوق 699 فهو للصعود لاهداف بعيد متقع تصل به للـ 1.1100و 1.1300   طبعا صعد الاثنين بالمساء  عندما رأيت احتمال له نزول وشراء من 765 او اقل منها  قلت بنفسي خليني افيد الاخوان وخاصة كنا بنتكلم على حساب وغيره وتنظيم للحسابات  طبعا بعد صعوده فوق 844 المفروض لاينزل تحت 825 لانه بنزول تحت 825 نتوقع ينزل تحت 805 بنسبة كبيره انما ليس مؤاكد وكانت هي النقطة الاهم بالنسبة بكسرها نتوقع الشراء من 765 او اقل منها المهم فوق 699 كفكرة عامه فهو للصعود ومتوقع 1.1300 وقمة جديدة والله اعلم للموجه الصاعده متى الله اعلم المهم فوق 699 من هذه المعلومات ان لزق به   المهم عندما رأيت احتمال النزول ذكرت لكم من معه شراء للدولار فرنك يجني ربحه وبإذن الله ناخذه من تحت كان سعره بن 830  و 834 تقريبا  وحدتت الشراء من 765 للـ 730 ووضعت لكم استوب 720\\700 وتركت لكم الخيار بالستوب ومن خاسر البقاء به لان احد الاخوة سألني انه داخل شراء من 838 عندما نزل   المهم القصد من السابق كنت بساويه لكم مفاجئة واعمل لكم مخطط العب معه بأن ادخلكم من اقرب نقطة للـ 699  وبعقدين واحد لكم التصرف به والاخر انا من يتصرف به وعند هدفه الصاعد الذي ذكرته في حال اكتفى بالصعود له نجني عقدكم والبقاء على عقدي طبعا انا بتكلم بحكم الاخوة واكيد اذا كان احدكم رابح بيتبع النصيحة   المهم بنفسي ذكرت حتى اكون صادق معهم وامين على قولي فجنيت كامل عقودي  وكنت سادخل معكم من نقاط الدخول المتوقعه وابلغكم اولا باول متى نجني ومتى ندخل بعقد اخر حتى نبلغ الهدف الرئيسي له بإذن الله  لا انا ولا انتم استفدنا كسر 825 ونزل للـ 810 ثم ارتد حتى السعر الحالي   هذه بسب طمع بصراحة الاساس انا اولكم من الطامعين فطمعت بربح اكبر بالرغم ولله الحمد رابح خير منها حتى ولو نزل لنقطة الشراء 765 او اقل منها لدي عقد سابق شراء من تحت 700 ولو جنيت عند 700 فانا رابح والحمد لله  وها انا اقولك للمرة المليون ان وجدت فرصة فيجب ان لا تتفوت والصبر عليها بدون طمع كاتكبير العقد او غيره انما العقد يقسم لعقدين العب بواحد واترك الاخر مهما عكس عليه السعر المهم لايضرب الستوب   فالدولار فرنك والله اعلم فو 1.0700 للصعود فالمنجال مفتوح له ممكن 1.1000 وممكن 1.1100 وممكن 1.1300 وممكن ابعد والله اعلم اخاف اقول ارقام لاتصدق  متى يصل لهم الله اعلم واحتمال اقل من ذلك  فكرة البقاء على العقد الاخر وجني الثاني لعددة اسباب منها لو صعد فانت معه لو دخلت بعقد اخر من نقطة ما ان كان شراء او بيع ماتخاف منه اذا شراء معك اخر يطمئنك انك رابح فلا تترد باغلاق الخاسر حتى تتمكن من نقطة اخرى دخول اذا عكس السعرعليك او غيره واذا انت بائع يحمي عقدك الشراء المحتفظ به فالربح باقي فاذا توفقت بالبيع بتغلق على ربح عقد البيع فلو صعد فانت ما فاتك معك عقد اساس ونفس الشي العقد البيع يفيدك سبحان لو كسر 700 فانت راكب موجه هابطة طبعا نحن كما ذكرت بموجه صاعده اهدافها بعيده متى تصل لها الله اعلم هل تصل الله اعلم انما كتحليل بيقول فوق 700 صعود في صعود  كسرها بينزل اما لموجه عيده او تكوين قاع موجة صاعدة بديلة للـ 700  الان اذا توفقنا به كصعود مع الايام القادمه تتغير 700 فاحتمال يصعد لقمة وينزل لتكوين قاع موجة بديل للـ 700 ويصعد لهدف ابعد من القمة الاخيرة وعندما نتاكد نرفع الستوب من 700 للستوب الجديد الذي تكون منه الموجه الصاعدة والله اعلم وهكذا   شرحت لكم الفكرة العامة لتوصية ما وكيف الاستفادة الكامله منها للفرنك او غيره طبعا الان انا بتكلم بالفرنك وانا معكم به نتبعه سويا حتى بلوغ اهدافنا بإذن الله  بصراحة ليست لدي عقود شراء به الان كما ذكرت بالسابق اغلقت على اساس النزول وصعد  انا بنتظار ينزل واخذه من تحت ولن استعجل فانتم اذا رأيتم لكم مصلحة به وبما ذكرت ادخولو انما بشروط التوصية كما ذكرت العقد نقسمة عقدين والبقاء على عقد وجني الاخر وسنلعب معه بإذن الله للايام والشهور القادمة   لا احد يلحق به انما من البداية باقرب نقطة ممكن للستوب 700 نتأمل النزول لنقطة الشراء المتوقعه 765 في حال كسر 825 فندخل اما من 765 قبلها لا  او اقرب نقطة يصل لها اذا نزل عد 765  قريبه من الستوب 700  الاهم من ذلك ممنوع التصرف بالعقد الثاني انا مسئول عنه مو تشوف فرضا كان بربح 300 نقطة او اكثر او اقل منها ونزل فيقل ربح العقد لافرضا 200 او 100 او مابينهم او او فيدخل بك شك او تقول بنفسك خليني اجني واخذه من تحت وتضع الاحتمالات هذه العقد ممنوع المس الا اذا رأينا غير ذلك   وللحديث بقية السوق بيتحرك اقراءوها من مقتنع يكون جاهز  هدفي من السابق بإذن الله  1000 للـ 1500 نقطة شهريا بإذن الله انو مو اكثرمنها انما بإذن الله لاتنقص عن الف نقطة واذكركم بذلك من يلتزم بما ذكر انا من واقع خبرة سابقة بتاجواز اخرى كاليورو استرالي والباوند ومن قبلهم الاسترالي دولار اخذتالكثير منهم بفضل الله وتوفيقه والحمد لله   ولا للاستعجال بالدخول رجاء خاص ان ماتوفرت فرصة اليوم غدا واذا رأيت فرصة سابلغكم الان من دخل به بعدد توصيتي عليه قبل هذه المشاركة يراقب ماذكرته بالمشاركتين السابقه والله الموفق

 
كلام من ذهب لا يمكن ان نجده في أثمن الكتب
لا يمكن أن تخرجه إلا التجربة والوفاء والإخلاص
هنيئا لنا بك أستاذي الغالي أخا مخلصا وفيا
وأنا أول من سيلتزم بهذا الكلام حرفيا لثقتي غير المحدودة بك أخي وأستاذي القدير

----------


## ابوحاتم999

صباح الخير للجميع ,,,
ما اشوف احد يتكلم عن الدولار ين ؟؟؟
لاني خسران فيه ويارب ينزل؟؟  
وش رايك اخوي الجميل 
وتحياتي للجميع

----------


## aljameel

المهم من دخل بيع بالدولار فرنك من السعر الذي ذكرته 1.1066 بالرغم بعد التوصية صعد للـ 69 والحمد لله دخول موفق بستوب السبريد فقط  المهم من دخل بيع بالتوصية يقدم الستوب لنقطة الدخول + لسبريد وتركة احتى ابلغكم طبعا راقبو ماذكر من شروط الاغلاق والدخول شراء ولا للاستعجال رجاء  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3033  المتوقع والله اعلم الصعود للتصحيح انما بشكل عام هابط  التصحيح عند 1.3200 ومنها نبيع والستوب 1.3265   والهدف بإذن الله 1.3020  يفضل انه لايكسر الان 1.3020 وانا كسرت اتوقع نهاية نزوله عند 1.2984 والمفروض انها لاتكسر   والله اعلم انا توصيتي بيع من النقطة التي حددتها   الشراء بصراحه من يتحمل يدخل شراء بمراحل بعقود صغيره فلابد من الارتداد والله اعلم ومن داخل شراء ماعليه الا الصبر  لايخاف فلابد من الارتداد ولو نلعب معه بالهدك انا معكم وداخل شراء من مناطق مختلفة بـ 4 عقود اذا رأيت غير ذلك سابلغ به  ويفضل الشراء بعد مراقبة اذا ماكسر 1.2983 تكون ستوب للشراء    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   للمشاهدة والله الموفق وارجو التركيز بما اذكره لمن يرغب الدخول به بيع او من داخل شراء السوق يتحرك بسرعم فصعب التنبيه بوقتها اتخذو فراركم بخيارتكم   البيع من 1.3070 قبلها ممنوع ولو بنقطة منها وفوق اوكي   البيع من 1.3070 الستوب 1.3135 الهدف بإذن الله 1.2920   اختراق الستوب 1.3135 البيع كما بالتوصية  مالم تخترق راقبو وتوكلو على الله يفضل من اقرب نقطة بعد70 للستوب ولا للاستعجال البيع واغلاق الشراء بالمراقبة والله الموفق

----------


## eur/usd

أبا مروان هل لازال لليورو دولار صعود تصحيحي ؟

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير للجميع ,,,
> ما اشوف احد يتكلم عن الدولار ين ؟؟؟
> لاني خسران فيه ويارب ينزل؟؟ 
> وش رايك اخوي الجميل 
> وتحياتي للجميع

 هلا اخي ابوحاتم   ساذكرلك وليس جزم انما هي اجتهادات والتوفيق من رب العالمين حتى اطمئنك على بيعك   مالم يصل لهدفه 95.50\95.60 غصب عنه وموبكيفة سينزل لنقاط الشراء 94.10 و 93.90  لو يصل للـ 95.35 نقاط الشراء قائمة وغصب عليه ينزل لها   الصعود للهدف اوبعد منها تلغى نقاط الشراء اوكي  انا بتكلم عنه حتى اللحظة والله اعلم  انما اذا استجد جديد سابلغك به مطلوب التذكير فقط ولا اتوقع له جديد انما احتمال ضعيف نقطة شراء اخرى ليت مؤاكدة بنسبة 20% بمعنى غير واضحة ومفيدة لو تاكدت بإذن الله سابلغ بها والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أبا مروان هل لازال لليورو دولار صعود تصحيحي ؟

 نعم والله اعلم ها انا واضع نقطتان بيع متوقعه والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم   انا تعبت من الرفع انما بالصفحة السابقة التوصية وملحقاتها وهذه تكمله لتوصية  البيع من 1.5240 الهدف بإذن الله 1.5100 الستوب 1.5305 فانتم اربطو التوصية السابقة بالحالية وبموجبهم تصرفو اذا تفعلت النقطة 1.5240 الستوب يتفعل الجديد اوكي  هنا اقصد ولا نقطة نقص البيع من 1.5240 وفوق في حال صعد بعدها  واكرر لا للاستعجال بالمراقبة وبالله التوفيق احتمال نرى نقطة اخرى الله اعلم انما هذا الجديد والله اعلم والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## bilalo25

*شكرا يا اخ جميل ,,,, بارك الله فيك*

----------


## beshay

العزيز الغالى  
ابومروان
 ارجو ان تسمح لى باستفسار وتعذرنى اذا اخطات
هل ممكن ارى الدولار فرنك عند 1.42 واليورو دولار عند 1.04   خلال سنه او اكثر

----------


## ahmed_samir77

أخى الجميل ماذا ترى فى الباوند فرنك و جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة لتوصية اليورو ين الشراء من 123و 123.30   التوصية قائمة بإذن الله انما نغير الستوب للنقطة 123  لو نزل بإذن الله ندخل به من تحت في حال نزل تحت 123 ومن اقرب نقطة للستوب 122.30  لان احتمال الدولار يضغط عليه بالنزول وكذلك اليورو   واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه احتمال يستجد نقطة دخول جديدة اخرى  انما حتى اللحظة لاجديد والله اعلم  انا لم اعدل بالحساب بامانه كل 5 او 10 دقائق يفصل ولايوجد اتصال جنني  انما انتم عدلو ومن اخذه من تحت له الخيار والله الموفق

----------


## eur/usd

أخي الغالي أبا مروان 
هل أبيع الدولار فرنك بسعر 1,1050 ؟
أو أتركه ؟

----------


## aljameel

نزل اليورو ين بعد المشاركة لاحول ولاقوة كله من وراء الحساب وهو عند 123.21 وانا بغير بالستوب والحساب يغلق كلما فتحته هو من اخر كتب المشاركة
انما فيما بعد ساتاخذ منصة جديدة اخرى
انما من داخل من 123 او 123.30 لايحرك شي بيصعد ونرفع الستوب

----------


## aljameel

> العزيز الغالى 
> ابومروان
> ارجو ان تسمح لى باستفسار وتعذرنى اذا اخطات
> هل ممكن ارى الدولار فرنك عند 1.42 واليورو دولار عند 1.04 خلال سنه او اكثر

  هلا بالغالي بيشووووووووو 
بشوووووووو يسأل وانا لا اجيب ولعيةنك احى تحليل بنقاط ماتخرش مويه
غالي والطلب رخيص انما الوقت غير مناسب للشرح نحن بالذروة الان
وابشر ساحدد لك اهدافهم البعيدة والقريبة الرئيسيه بإذن الله
وساتاكد من نقاطك انما اتذكر شفت هدف استغربت منه للدولار فرنك لست متاكد الان انما هو 1.1600او 1.6100 لست متاكد انما احدهم وهو مادفعني بالاهتمام به ولزقت به 
واذا نست يابشو ذكرني عنهم

----------


## beshay

نفسنا فى حته سوينق  بعقد صغير نركنه على جنب و ياريت تفكر فيها فى الاجازه الاسبوعيه

----------


## aljameel

> أخى الجميل ماذا ترى فى الباوند فرنك و جزاك الله كل خير

 والله اعلم عنده هدف بإذن الله 1.6780 تقريبا  واحتمال يمد بهدفه انما مايهمنا هو 
النقطة 1.6817 تحتها متوقع ينزل والله اعلم وهي ستوب لبيع بهدف قناعه لانه لم يتاكد له هدف انما هي نهاية موجته الصاعده انا لاتخترق 1.6817 باختراقها بيصعد لهدف اخر والله اعلم انما اتذكر انا وصيت عليه شراء وبيع من اسبوعين والنقطة الفصل بين الشراء 1.6405
كان له هدف عند 1.6880تقريبا انما يجب الا يخترق 1.6914
باختراقها المجال مفتوح له بالصعود انما المتوقع بنهاية الموجه الصاعدة الحالية والله اعلم 
مالم يتولد جديد من موجات 
اخي كتبت لك المهم والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان صباحك فل هل اليورو سوف يعود للارتفاع مرة اخرى الان ام سيهبط اكثر ؟؟؟؟

 احتمال متوقع للـ 1.2905 تقريبا
ومنها يصعد اذا مايولد لنا موجه اخرى والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم الان لدي شغلة صغيرة لابد منالذهاب الان ارجو معذرتي
 بإذن الله لن تتعدى نصف ساعة وساعود واكون معكم اعرف الان صعب ترككم بالذروة انما خلاص بعد 11 نطمئن من الافتتاح الاوربي لاجديد لدي 
بس اعود بإذن الله  اذا رأيت جديد سابلغ به
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aBoRaMa

> ابوراما اعطني فرصة الان السوق يتحرك واحتاج وقت انا مراقبه من قبل انما فوق 1.400 باي لحضه متوقع له ارتداد تصحيحي وله هدف تحت عند 1.3700\600 والله اعلم فصعب الحكم عليه الان اين يذهب انا بفكر بهدف بعيد بإذن الله

 شكراً لك يا ابو مروان،، أنا آسف على التأخير،، توني راجع للبيت

----------


## ام كرار

مشكور اخي ابو مروان
بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم وأسف على التاخير والحمد لله الوضع كما هو متوقع بإذن الله  الجديد لدي اليورو ين ابي اشفي غليلي منه بدل النقطة 3 نقاط بإذن الله   راقبو النقطة 123.40 مالم تخترق بيع والستوب123.40 وإن شاء الله ناخذه من تحت 122 فلا تستعجلو بالمراقبة رجاء ابي اخذ حقكم وحقي منه   وللمعلومية  بشكل عام هو للصعود حتى اللحظة والله اعلم موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## مصطفى البنان

بارك الله فيك ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

( توصيـــــــات اوصي لنفسك )  المجنون بالوضع الحالي تضعو بالكم والله اعلم     النظرة الاولى محايدة له والنظرة الثانية السلبيه مالم يخترق 145.95   الان تحت 145,95 فهو للنزول تاخير النزول من 141.58 اذا كسرها اول مانتطلع للـ  139 بإذن الله  اختراق 145.95 اول مانتطلع للـ 150.60 بإذن الله   غير ذلك هو له ايام وليالي بين النقطتان 145.95 و 141.58   لللبيع الستوب 145.95   للشراء الستوب  141.58  المهم والاهم الستوب يجب اللالتزام بالستوب لاتقول بيرجع او غيره وعقد صغير   فانتم العبو معه  على ماتجيدونه من تحليل إن شاء تكون دعوم ومقاومات   لا احد يسأل الا اذا احتار وانا اساعده هو  تعليمي وربحي بإذن الله وهذه المساعدة الاول بيقول فوق 143 والبقاء فوق 143.50 انا رايح للـ 144.70 واحتمال 145 ولو واصلت لن اتجاوز 145.83 او قبلها واذا ماتصدقني خذني ستوب لبيعك  طبعا نحن لانصدق مايقول  نصدق مانشاهده الشاشه الحكم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم جميعا  
وتحية خاصة لاستاذي ابو مروان وكالعادة اسلوب متميز بالطرح 
تعليمي ربحي 
اكتر من هيك شو بدنا الله يبارك فيك يابو مروان  
والله يعوض الي بيمر مرور الكرام على هالموضوع  
استاذي مبارح سالتك عن النقاط النفسية بس الظاهر مانتبهت للمشاركة الله يعينك علينا - مثلا اليورو ذكرت له دعم نفسي 3000 وكنت بدي منك درس سريع عن هل النقاط وكيفية تحديدها وهل تلعب دور الدعم والمقاومة الحقيقي وترد السعر منها ام دورها تاخير زمني فقط لا غير 
وشكرا مقدما استاذي

----------


## aljameel

راقبو اليورو والله اعلم بيرتد من 1.2883 تقريبا   رسم خط ترند بين القاعين السفلى على الديلي ولا الاسبوعي وهي تقريبا النقطة التي ذكرتها المتوقع يرتد منها هي خط الترند  والله الموفق

----------


## eur/usd

> راقبو اليورو والله اعلم بيرتد من 1.2883 تقريبا   رسم خط ترند بين القاعين السفلى على الديلي ولا الاسبوعي وهي تقريبا النقطة التي ذكرتها المتوقع يرتد منها هي خط الترند  والله الموفق

 
أستاذي الغالي أنا عندي عليه شراء 
هل ينفع أسوي عملية هدج إلى النقطة التي ذكرتها لنا ثم أعكس العملية بالاضافة الى عقود الشراء الموجودة ؟

----------


## beshay

عزيزى 
الاستوب يكون ايه

----------


## beshay

ستوب اليورو دولار

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الدولار اندكس المفروض يرتد من 83.72   السعر الحالي 83.66  ارتداد اما مؤاقت او تصحيحي او غير واضح الان انما هو للصعود بالشكل العام فوق 80  فلو ارتد 83.72 متوقع انتعاش العملات مقابل الدولار والله اعلم  دقائق وارجع لكم

----------


## Dr_hodhod

> راقبو اليورو والله اعلم بيرتد من 1.2883 تقريبا   رسم خط ترند بين القاعين السفلى على الديلي ولا الاسبوعي وهي تقريبا النقطة التي ذكرتها المتوقع يرتد منها هي خط الترند  والله الموفق

 _تم طلب معلق على اليورو  بسعر  1.2888 
والستوب 1. 2866   
هل أكمل أم أغير الأمر؟؟؟؟؟؟_

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> راقبو اليورو والله اعلم بيرتد من 1.2883 تقريبا    رسم خط ترند بين القاعين السفلى على الديلي ولا الاسبوعي وهي تقريبا النقطة التي ذكرتها المتوقع يرتد منها هي خط الترند   والله الموفق

 صباح الفل ياريسنا الغالى   دايما متألق ربنا يديك الصحة   ويكرمك ويكرم الجميع يارب العالمين   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

لحضات ياشباب كنت بعيد عن الجهاز وسارد على من يسأل    اعطوني وقت مستقطع   الان مركز على اليورو ين لانه  بصراحة مخسرني اليوم واريد انتقم منه اوكي شر انتقام  قبل ساعة او اكثر ذكرت للبيع تحت 123.40 وهي الستوب   المهم انتيهو له الان في حال صعد من باع  البيع من 123.45 وما فوق ويفضل اقرب نقطة للستوب لو صعد فوق الـ 123.45 واوصل بعدها   الستوب 124.10 الهدف بإذن الله 121.80   المهم الان هو محشور بين نقطتين 122.20 و 123.80   بما انه فوق 122.20\122.30  نتوقع بيصعد لنقطة البيع والله اعلم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 9057  هو له هدف 9055 ووصل له الان متوقع يصعد للتصحيح والله اعلم ومن بعد التصحيح للنزول بإذن الله  نراقب ونتوكل على الله هدفنا شراء وبيع نبي نستفيد منه صاعد نازل بتوفيق الله وفضلة   الان بنراقب النقطة 9035\30 لو ماكسرت تكون ستوب للشراء   في حال كسرها من اقرب نقطة يصل لها نزول من النقطة 8972 ندخل شراء وهي الستوب  هدف الشراء بإذن الله هو نقاط البيع لنا   فالبيع من 9170 للـ 9220  والستوب 9240  والهدف بإذن الله 9030   المهم الدخول بالمراقبة ان كان شراء او بيع  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## eur/usd

> راقبو اليورو والله اعلم بيرتد من 1.2883 تقريبا   رسم خط ترند بين القاعين السفلى على الديلي ولا الاسبوعي وهي تقريبا النقطة التي ذكرتها المتوقع يرتد منها هي خط الترند  والله الموفق

 
لو كسرها ماذا سيحدث ؟

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو اليورو والله اعلم بيرتد من 1.2883 تقريبا   رسم خط ترند بين القاعين السفلى على الديلي ولا الاسبوعي وهي تقريبا النقطة التي ذكرتها المتوقع يرتد منها هي خط الترند   والله الموفق

 كما توقعت له ارتداد   ولكن كسر الترند اتوقع لايتجاوز 1.2851 والله اعلم  هو وصل  لهدف الموجه حتى اللحظة 250% والـ 1.2852 هدف الموجه 261% اكثر من كذا هدف زودها لابد يصعد للتصحيح والله اعلم   الا اذا بجيب هدف الموجه عند 276% فيكون تقريبا 1.2817 وهدف الموجه 300% 1.2770 تقريبا  وهي احتمال ضعيف ولكن هو بالنهاية احتمال  هذا اقصى نزول له لو حصل نزول والله اعلم وغصب عنه بيصعد يصحح ويصححنا معه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## صاحب هدف

اليورو نزل 
هل نراقب 2845 ؟؟؟

----------


## eur/usd

> كما توقعت له ارتداد   ولكن كسر الترند اتوقع لايتجاوز 1.2851 والله اعلم  هو وصل  لهدف الموجه حتى اللحظة 250% والـ 1.2852 هدف الموجه 261% اكثر من كذا هدف زودها لابد يصعد للتصحيح والله اعلم   الا اذا بجيب هدف الموجه عند 276% فيكون تقريبا 1.2817 وهدف الموجه 300% 1.2770 تقريبا  وهي احتمال ضعيف ولكن هو بالنهاية احتمال  هذا اقصى نزول له لو حصل نزول والله اعلم وغصب عنه بيصعد يصحح ويصححنا معه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 
كسرها زي الحلاوة
خلاص هو شكله ناوي يصفر الحساب

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اليورو يسجل لو جديد 1.2830

----------


## محمد ابوالعز

> كسرها زي الحلاوة
> خلاص هو شكله ناوي يصفر الحساب

 استر يارب وانا حسابى بيطلع فى الروح

----------


## aBoRaMa

اليورو استرالي كسر قاع الموجة والظاهر انه متوجه جنوب 200 نقطة كما في الشارت اللي ارفقته لك يا ابو مروان 
حتى الان مكسبني 40 نقطة

----------


## eur/usd

ابا مروان 
أفدني عزيزي 
هل أعمل هدج لليورو دولار حتى أحافظ على مستوى الحساب إلى أن يستقر

----------


## aljoufi

أحداث اليونان تؤثر على اليورو بشكل كبير 
الآن احداث شغب في اليونان

----------


## صاحب هدف

الظاهر زلزال ضرب اوربا او شي قنبلة نووية انفجرت بالغلط او شباب امريكا ضاغطين الزر ونسيو شيلو تيدهم عنه    :Big Grin:

----------


## ahmedfeki

> *عذرا يا استاذنا على هذه المداخلة : 
> طبقا لمؤشر الايشيموكو
> فأنه يقول إذا أغلق اليورو تحت 1.3089 فهو متجه نحو هدفه 1.2700 وباختراقها له أهداف اخرى
> وهذا التوضيح على شارت الديلي
> والله أعلم*

 الحمد لله 
اليورو كما قلت متجه نحو هدفه 1.2700 إن شاء الله 
والله أعلم

----------


## peace&love

ليكون صاير حرب في منطقة اليورو ...اليورو طاح ومحد سمى عليه ...الله يستر ايش النهاية حتكون

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اليورو بينهار يا جدعااان

----------


## aBoRaMa

شارت يفتح النفس  :Big Grin:  
الحمدلله رب العالمين

----------


## eur/usd

إلى وين يورو دولار ابا مروان بعد كل شيء ؟

----------


## aBoRaMa

> إلى وين يورو دولار ابا مروان بعد كل شيء ؟

  
أنا اقول 1.2734 اللي هي طبعاً 261% فيبو  
ميييييييين يزود؟  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## محمد ابوالعز

عفوا .. لقد نفذ رصيدكم
للمره التالته فى شهرين
الغريبه المرتين اللى فاتو بسبب المجنون
قلت بلاش منه خلينى فى اليورو العاقل
اتجن هو الاخر
قدر الله وما شاء فعل

----------


## صاحب هدف

ليكون اوباما فتح اليوم حساب فوركس  
كل شي جايز   :Big Grin:

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> عفوا .. لقد نفذ رصيدكم للمره التالته فى شهرين الغريبه المرتين اللى فاتو بسبب المجنون قلت بلاش منه خلينى فى اليورو العاقل اتجن هو الاخر قدر الله وما شاء فعل

 قدر الله وما شاء فعل ياريس  ربنا يعوض عليك من وسع  انت وكل الناس الخسرانة يارب  ويبارك للكسبانين  :Eh S(7):

----------


## peace&love

اليورو يكشف انه عمله ليست بالقوية كما كنا نعتقد ...يا يورو كون راجل و اوقف على رجليك

----------


## aBoRaMa

شوفو الاسترالي دولار  
اقل سعر للشمعة عند 0.9019 بالضبط وهي نفسها نسبة 161% مازادت ولا نقصت ولو نقطة واحدة 
نشوف ايه اللي هيحصل.......

----------


## aljameel

من يسال والله براقب على شأن احكم عليه 
هو ماترك هدف الا جابه اقد اليورو فصعب اقول هدك او غيره الان اخاف تتورطو به  
ولكن من خسابه يسمح عقد صغير جدا مع النزول يلتقط من اقصى نقطة يصل لها فلابد من ارتداد ابى ام لايبى والله اعلم مافيه نزول الابعده صعود والعكس 
الكيبل محترم نفسه حتى اللحظة بما انه فوق5065 والله اعلم

----------


## ahmedfeki

> ابا مروان 
> أفدني عزيزي 
> هل أعمل هدج لليورو دولار حتى أحافظ على مستوى الحساب إلى أن يستقر

 يا أخي أظن أنك مبتدء 
والظاهر أنك تتسرع كثيرا 
وتتبع التوصيات على عمى (عذرا )
الاستاذ جميل دائما يوصي  بالحذر وعدم الاستعجال 
و  أنصحك بذلك كما أنصحك أن تضارب كما ترى وليس كما تعتقد
فكيف تدخل شراء واليورو نازل بلا رحمة ولا شفقة نحو أهداف بعيدة
وارتداده لم يتجاوز ال-30 نقطة ثم يضاعف النزول
اني أنصحك من خلال تجربتي البسيطة الفاشلة بسبب هذه الأخطاء
أرجو أن تتقبل نصيحتي بصدر  رحب وتفهم خوفي عليك وعلى حسابك
وان  شاء الله تتعوض

----------


## aljameel

انا لا اخفيكم واضع امر معلق للكيبل بيع عند 1.5063
حتى لو كسر بكون معه وبراقب النقطة 5024 و 4969 لو كسرهم معناه بيوا\صل نزول والله اعلم 
وهو اجتهاد مني شايف كسرها بينزل والله اعلم

----------


## aBoRaMa

يا اخوان من يعرف وين مشاركة ابو مروان عن الباوند فرنك،،،،، عجزت القاها !!!

----------


## صاحب هدف

اليورووووو حسب طريقة اهداف فايبو المخطط لها 
له هدف اخير عند 2760  
هل يصله الله اعلم

----------


## aBoRaMa

> يا اخوان من يعرف وين مشاركة ابو مروان عن الباوند فرنك،،،،، عجزت القاها !!!

  
في انتظااااااااركم يا اخواني،،، او انت يا ابو مروان الصقها هنا اذا هي عندك

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم  المهم لمن يجيد التعامل معه يحاول تطبيق ما اقوله الان وهو اجتهاد الصواب والخطى وارد  الذي لايجيد يفضل الابتعاد والانتظار  شراء بستوب 5062 وبيع لو كسرها   يضع اوامر له هذه تاكل هذه بالنهاية بإذن الله بيطلع رابح  بالصعود يراقب ويقدم الستوب مع كل صعود ونفس الشي للبيع   هذا ماعملته لنفسي والله يرزقنا جميعا   والله الموفق

----------


## أبو جوان

الآن أقرب فرصة يا جميل تم الشراء 5072

----------


## Dr_hodhod

*أستازنا الغالي؟؟؟ 
أنا  عامل هيدج في حسابي على الدولار فرنك 
وعى اليورو دولار والحمد لله على كل شيء؟؟؟ 
ماأريد معرفته ماهي النقطه هنا أو هناك التي أراقبها جيدا وتكون هي نقطه فاصله وحاسمه جدا التي أراقبها وبمجرد كسرها أو ارتداده منها أبدأ أفك الهيدج وأستنى عليه 100 نقطه لتعويض جزء من الخساره؟؟؟ 
وأنا مش عايزك تستعجل براحتنا الحساب الآن متهدج وهشتغل عادي في عملات أخرى إلى أن يأزن الله وتأتي اللحظه الحاسمه ويتأكد لنا تماما ضرورة فك الهيدج؟؟  حتى لو بعد أسابيع؟؟؟*

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين 
اخذتم حقكم منه لا احد يقول ما اخذت نبهت عليه وهو فوق 123 وذكرت مالم يخترق 123.40 للبيع وهي الستوب ونراقبه نحاول اخذه من تحت 122 اذا توفرت فرصة 
وكرر ت له توصية قبل ساة او اكثر البيع من 123.45 لوصعد لها ومن داخل بيع يراقب ماذكرته بالتوصيه  
انا والحمد لله اخذت حقي منه ثلاث اضعاف الا تكه

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 141.88  المهم راقبو المجنون مالم يكسر 141.50 فهو للصعود والله اعلم والهدف بإذن الله القناعه   فممكن وضع الستوب 141.55 والبيع لو كسر 141.50 راقبو وضعو امركم بإذن الله مافيه خوف   هذا ياكل هذا مانجح معك بالشراء امرك البيع بيعوض الخسارة بإذن الله   المهم تقديم الستوب وبالبيع يهم تقديم الستوب وحجز خسارتك بالشراء اذا رغبت الاستمرار فيه  والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

اليورو ين كسر ترند صاعد ثنائي الارتكاز عمره سنة وربع تقريباً

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين كسر ترند صاعد ثنائي الارتكاز عمره سنة وربع تقريباً

 اخي ابوراما   اليورو ين اهم نقطة له  والله اعلم اذا كسرت 119.66 بيروح بخبر كان   ولكن هو بموجتان هابطه الان فلو صعد اتوقع تصحيح حتى اللحظة

----------


## aBoRaMa

> اخي ابوراما   اليورو ين اهم نقطة له والله اعلم اذا كسرت 119.66 بيروح بخبر كان    ولكن هو بموجتان هابطه الان فلو صعد اتوقع تصحيح حتى اللحظة

 كلامك صحيح،، وهذه النقطة هي إحدى ركائز الترند 
أنا اللي قصدته أنه ربما يزور هذه النقطة بما أنه كسر الرتند المرتكز عليها

----------


## aBoRaMa

ابو مروان 
هل بين معك اليورو استرالي،،، هل تستطيع ابداء تصورك الان بعد الهبوط الاخير؟

----------


## aljameel

المجنون المهم مراقبة التالي من دخل به 142.80 تقريبا للأ 143 احتمال يرتد منها وليس مؤاكد  
لا احد يستعجل اي نزول يهزه نبي ناخذ حق اليورو منه بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله  خسرت من اليورو اليوم وامس بالليل 700 دولار  ههههههههههههه        الله يعوض

 الله يعوضك عليك وعلينا  
والله والله انا كاتب التوصيات عندي عقد حتى اللحظة خاسر 311 نقطة
وعقد اخر 272 ومعي اكثر من خاسره مايقارب الف نقطة لو وصل للـ 1.2700 يطبقو الف نقطة ناقص كم نقطة صدقت ام لا تصدق والله لم اغلق ولا واحد حتى اللحظة 
ولو اقولك كم الخسارة ممكن لاتصدق المبلغ 
بصبر عليه ولو بيروح المريخ انما بتعامل معه صعود ونزول والحمد لله 
لكل نهاية بداية والعكس

----------


## أبو جوان

> الكيبل والله اعلم  المهم لمن يجيد التعامل معه يحاول تطبيق ما اقوله الان وهو اجتهاد الصواب والخطى وارد  الذي لايجيد يفضل الابتعاد والانتظار  شراء بستوب 5062 وبيع لو كسرها   يضع اوامر له هذه تاكل هذه بالنهاية بإذن الله بيطلع رابح  بالصعود يراقب ويقدم الستوب مع كل صعود ونفس الشي للبيع   هذا ماعملته لنفسي والله يرزقنا جميعا   والله الموفق

 أخي ابو مروان
السعر الآن 5100 ، نضع الستوب على نقطة الدخول ولا نستنى كمان شوية ؟؟

----------


## ba7rany83

خسارة ما لحقت على صفقة المجنون 
ما شاء الله خلال ساعة حققت ربح طيب  :Regular Smile:  
في صفقة ندخل فيها نعوّض خسارتنا في اليورو ؟  :Frown:

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين بنراقبه عند احد النقطتين متوقع اما يرتد من احدهم او يواصل صعوده والله اعلم  121.80 تقريبا  122.50 تقريبا   مو شرط النقطة نفسها تزيد تنقص كم نقطة   المهم راقبو ولاتستعجلو لو ارتد بيع بعد تاكد والستوب نقطة الارتداد  ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول والهدف بإذن الله بس يتاكد سابلغكم به  انما ابعد من اللو الذي عمله الان والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> أخي ابو مروان
> السعر الآن 5100 ، نضع الستوب على نقطة الدخول ولا نستنى كمان شوية ؟؟

  
هذه بدون تشاورني  
معه وين مايروح بإذن الله 
هو حتى اللحظة النقطة 5240 و 5200 قائمتين كبيع والله اعلم 
وإن شاء الله بيواصل صعوده

----------


## aljameel

> خسارة ما لحقت على صفقة المجنون 
> ما شاء الله خلال ساعة حققت ربح طيب  
> في صفقة ندخل فيها نعوّض خسارتنا في اليورو ؟

 لاتندم على شي اخي ليس لك به رزق الله يعوضك بأحسن منها  وبإذن الله الجايات أحسن   لن اترك احدكم خاسر 10 سنت بإذن الله   ساحاول الجميع ربحان بإذن الله معكم حتى تقولو خلاص اخذنا حقنا وزيادة   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## MR_ADEL

> لاتندم على شي اخي ليس لك به رزق الله يعوضك بأحسن منها  وبإذن الله الجايات أحسن   لن اترك احدكم خاسر 10 سنت بإذن الله   ساحاول الجميع ربحان بإذن الله معكم حتى تقولو خلاص اخذنا حقنا وزيادة   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   بارك الله فيك أبو مروان ....يعلم الله اني مشاركاتي قليلة أو نادرة  بس كلامك أجبرني على كتابة المشاركة..  بارك الله فيك وفي مجهودك مع الأخوة .... ورزقك الجنة بغير حساب

----------


## aBoRaMa

> ابو مروان 
> هل بين معك اليورو استرالي،،، هل تستطيع ابداء تصورك الان بعد الهبوط الاخير؟

 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ودي اخذ غطة يا ابو مروان  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## صدام

> لاتندم على شي اخي ليس لك به رزق الله يعوضك بأحسن منها  وبإذن الله الجايات أحسن   لن اترك احدكم خاسر 10 سنت بإذن الله   ساحاول الجميع ربحان بإذن الله معكم حتى تقولو خلاص اخذنا حقنا وزيادة   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 على الرغم انني اول مره اكتب في موضوعك اخي ابو مروان الا انني من المتابعين يوميا لقراءتك للسوق واسجل تقديري الشديد لخبرتك وتمنياتي الحاره بالتوفيق لك ولجميع الاخوان 
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة لليورو دولار ساضع لكم نقطتان بيع   وإن شاء الله تصيب معه هالمرة  البيع من 1.3070 الستوب 1.3135   البيع من 1.2990 الستوب 1.3055   الهدف بإذن الله 1.2920 \1.2820   انا يهمني البيع اما من النقطة نفسها او اعلى منها باقرب نقطة للستوب   والخيار لكم انا توصيتي من نقطة ما وفوق وانتم لكم الخيار حتى لا احد يقول ضيعت علينا الفرصة كما حصل اليوم   انا بتكلم من منطق تحليل ومعطيات امامي   انتم معكم شراء فممكن اغلاق الشراء الرابح اذا دخلت بيع   بالنسبة للبيع من النقاط للتوصيات كما وضعتهم نحاول تخفيف الخسارة بإذن الله ولكل حادث حديث  مجرد وصوله لها ساعمل على تعويض الخاسر بالربح بإذن الله والعوض من الله وحده   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم ساضع له توصيتان بيع   البيع من 1.5240 الستوب 1.5305  البيع من 1.5210 الستوب 1.5275   الهدف بإذن الله 1.5100\1.5065  انا وضعت نقاط بيع اتمنى البيع من النقطة نفسها او اذا صعد فوقها من اقرب نقطة للستوب  انتم الخيار لكم تبيعو من اي منطقة انما كتحليل ومعطيات امامي بتقول كذ ا البيع  انا لست ضامن او جازم بتوصية ما ما اراه مناسب ومتاكد منه وواضح اذكره كتوصية   فلكم الخيار انما اذا احدكم باع من نقظة ما يجب اللالتزام بااحد الستوبان الموجودة بالتوصية   ونفس الشي بالنسبة لليورو دولار من يدخل بغير ماهو مكتوب بالتوصية يلتزم بااحد الستوبان الموجود بالتوصية عليه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   انا ذكرت قبل قليل للكيبل النقطة 1.5065 لو سمحتم التغير للـ 1.5060 خوفا من فروقات البرامج   يجب تغير امر البيع والستوب للشراء لهذه النقطة 1.5060  والله الموفق

----------


## احترافي

متى تتوقع يرتد اليورو

----------


## aljameel

> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ودي اخذ غطة يا ابو مروان

 نام ابوراما الليلة اسهر علية الان صعب متابع للاخوان وصفقاتي  
والله متابع الاهم منه يورو وكيبل ومجنون حتى نفيد ونستفيد
الصبر علي لا ارغب اكتب على السريع ابي افصفصه نقطة نقطة والله كريم

----------


## aljameel

ارجو ان تعذروني من لم ارد عليه والله متابع لاجلكم ولنفسي 
وبإذن الله سارجع عليهم متى ماوجدت فرصة وسارد على الكل بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 141.88   المهم راقبو المجنون مالم يكسر 141.50 فهو للصعود والله اعلم والهدف بإذن الله القناعه   فممكن وضع الستوب 141.55 والبيع لو كسر 141.50 راقبو وضعو امركم بإذن الله مافيه خوف   هذا ياكل هذا مانجح معك بالشراء امرك البيع بيعوض الخسارة بإذن الله   المهم تقديم الستوب وبالبيع يهم تقديم الستوب وحجز خسارتك بالشراء اذا رغبت الاستمرار فيه   والله الموفق

 من داخل شراء يضع الستوب اللو الحالي  والبيع الهاي الحالي   ومراقبة 141.50 والله الموفق وين مايروح معه غصب عنه   وبإذن الله سنجني الكثير منه بالصبر وبدون طمع    لا للاستعجال باتخاذ القرار يهمنا 141.50 اوكي والله الموفق  للمعلومية 80% والله اعلم للنزول وهو بموجه هابطة لم يتبقى لها الا الكسر للتاكيد فقط والله اعلم انا بتكلم كمعطيات امامي  انما نبي ناخذ منه صعود ونزول بإذن الله وتوفيقه

----------


## aljameel

المجنون الان باختراق الهاي الحالي سيذهب بإذن الله للـ 143.20 
ومنها نراقبه هل يصعد بعدها ام لا يهمنا 143.45 احتمال لايصعد
ولكن نضع كل التوقعات في حال صعد فوقها اتوقع بكم نقطة  ثم يرتد لست متاكد انما اخذها بالحسبان اذا واصل خليكم به حتى ابلغكم والله الموفق

----------


## eto2

اخي الجميل اسف على المقاطعة 
ما توقعك على اغلاقات هذه الليلة بالنسبة لليورو وللباوند او ما هي ادنى نقطة تتوقع وصولها اليوم قبل الاغلاق واعلى نقطة ان امكن ارجو الرد

----------


## meganet

بارك الله فيك يا أخي بس كان عندي سؤال وهو مش ليه دعوه بالتوصيات  
بس اللي أعرفه واللي الناس أجمعت عليه إن منصة ماركتيفا لغاية 3000 دولار وبعد كده تخاف على فلوسك  
إنت ترشح أنهي منصه للمبالغ الأكبر من كده  
وشكرا كمان مره

----------


## darkprince

السلام عليكم اخي الجميل اش رايك بي اليورو دولار

----------


## خيال

ياخوان  خفو شوي  على  صاحبنا  الجميل   يكفى  ماقدم  اليوم :Eh S(7):

----------


## jihad azzam

> لاتندم على شي اخي ليس لك به رزق الله يعوضك بأحسن منها  وبإذن الله الجايات أحسن   لن اترك احدكم خاسر 10 سنت بإذن الله   ساحاول الجميع ربحان بإذن الله معكم حتى تقولو خلاص اخذنا حقنا وزيادة   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 السلام عليكم
بعد المراقبة انت الاول بهذا المنتدى
الله يعطيك العافية
جزاك الله خيرا لك ولمن تحب
اهديك تحياتي 
اخوك جهاد عزام

----------


## 999

أبدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآع    دآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآئما  تمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييوز  شبآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآب  صلوآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآعلى النبي       للأفضل دآئما وأبدآ

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم جميعا  
> وتحية خاصة لاستاذي ابو مروان وكالعادة اسلوب متميز بالطرح 
> تعليمي ربحي 
> اكتر من هيك شو بدنا الله يبارك فيك يابو مروان  
> والله يعوض الي بيمر مرور الكرام على هالموضوع  
> استاذي مبارح سالتك عن النقاط النفسية بس الظاهر مانتبهت للمشاركة الله يعينك علينا - مثلا اليورو ذكرت له دعم نفسي 3000 وكنت بدي منك درس سريع عن هل النقاط وكيفية تحديدها وهل تلعب دور الدعم والمقاومة الحقيقي وترد السعر منها ام دورها تاخير زمني فقط لا غير 
> وشكرا مقدما استاذي

    اخي صاحب لم انتبه لسؤالك اذا سألت من قبل الدعم النفسي يطول الشرح به انما المفيد احاول ايصالها بقدر المستطاع  العوامل النفسية  تعبر عن حالة العرض والطلب في الأسواق المالية كالعملات والاسهم  استعداد نفسي  للمتداول عند الدعم للشراء والعكس عند المقامة استعداد نفسي للمتداول للبيع فأنت مهيئ نفسك ومستعد وبتراقب النقطة ما ان كانت دعم او مقاومة اوكي اما تبيع او تشتري الدعم والمقاومة دعم نفسي القمم مقاومة قيعان دعم ومقاومة الارقام المتكامله مثلا 10 \50\100\ 500\1000\10000 دعم نفسي دعم ومقاومة هذه دعوم ومقاومه حسب وضعها  السعر فوقها او تحتها  خطوط الفيبو دعم نفسي دعوم ومقاومة  أين يجتمع الطلب والعرض عند نقطة ما  دعم نفسي والنفسيات تلعب دور بالتحليل التحليل يحلل نفسيات المتداولين اليورو عندما ذكرت النقطة 1.3000 دعم نفسي هذه من الارقام المتكامله وهي دعم نفس النقطة تقف عند 76% وهو دعم نفسي للمتداولين دعم فيلتقي الطلب والعرض عند النقطة المتوقعه للبائع والمشتري دعم نفسي  فالدعم بعد الكسر ونزول يتحول لمقاومة والعكس للمقاومة بعد الاختراق تتحول لدعم  الان الكيبل 1.5000 دعم نفسي  والشرح يطول انما اوصلت الاهم بإذن الله  بعد كسر 1.3000اانا وضعت توصية بيع اليوم لليورو عند 1.2990 واخر من قبل عند 1.3070  لان 1.3000 كانت دعم نفسي   واه يانفسي  ونفسي يصعد اليورو والخاسر يربح بإذن الله

----------


## amiro

جزاك الله خيرا  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Dr_hodhod

*أخي الجميل  
تحليلاتك ولا أجمل 
بارك الله فيك
أنا الآن بلا عقود لأني مهدج كما قلت لك؟ 
فبم تنصحني أعطني زوج معين أبيع فيه أو اشتري مع تحديد النقطه لأني سوف أضع الأمر وأنام................*

----------


## صاحب هدف

الله يجزاك الخير عني يا احلى استاذ ماقصرت  
همسة استاذي : اشار عليك احد الاخوة مرتين ان تقوم بفتح موضوع باسم  
- مدرسة الجميل - 
تقوم به بشرح اسلوبك في التحليل وطريقة طرحك للتوصيات هنا حتى يخفف عنك الموضوع الاسئله المتكررة هنا وهناك بعض الاسئله احيانا انا نفسي اتضايق منها عليك ( واعتذر بصدق من الجميع ) 
فارجو ان تاخذ الموضوع بعين الاعتبار فان كان فيه الفائدة فاعتقد ان الويك اند مناسب لهكذا عمل وبالنهاية القرار لك 
وان اعلنت عن افتتاح المدرسة ساكون اول تلميذ لديك وساكون تلميذ مشاغب    :Big Grin:   
تحيـــــــــاتي للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل اسف على المقاطعة 
> ما توقعك على اغلاقات هذه الليلة بالنسبة لليورو وللباوند او ما هي ادنى نقطة تتوقع وصولها اليوم قبل الاغلاق واعلى نقطة ان امكن ارجو الرد

 اخي الاجابة ممكن تزعج غيري لاني ساجيب بصراحة وأمانه لايعني ذلك اني احسن او افضل الكل اكيد فيه من هو افضل مني ومن هو افضل منه والعجلة تسير وممكن من يرى بغير ما ارى وكثير اخوة لنا بالمنتدى بتوصي على الاغلاقات ساعة او  اكبر او اكبر  او اقل ليس واحد بعينه كقصد  مني له لا سمح الله انما كثير من يوصي يذكر الاغلاقات كا اساس للتوصية 
التوصيات لا تعترف الا بالنقطة غقط اغلاق يوم او غيره مساعد لتوصيتك او توجهك على أمل ان لايكسر انما لا للاعتماد عليه باتخاذ القرار
 لدي قنعات شخصيه بما اقول القناعة تتولدت من خبرات سابقة فاحتمال الصواب والخطى وارد
اولا الاغلاقات ساعة او اكثر يوم اسبوع هي دعوم ومقاومات فالكسر والاختراق وارد عندما تقول اذا اغلق تحت او فوق كذا بيروح لكذا اي اغلاق دعم مساعد لتحليلك ولكن ليس الاخذ به انما مساعد للتحليل   لا اقل او اكثر 
نفس سؤالك الثاني ادنى او اعلى نقطة اتوقع 
الحركة للسعر هي من تحدد توجهه وانا ابحث سبب الصعود او الهبوط وأين سيذهب ولكم 
بصراحة لا اعرف وان اجبتك  اكون غير صادق 
ولكن انا وضعت توصيتان للكيبل واليورو كنقاط متوقعه يذهب لها ومنها نبيع هل يصعد لها الليلة ام غدا او لايصعد انا من  المعطيات التي امامي بقول  وهي من تدلني على ذلك ولكن متى وهل والله لا اعرف ولو ذكرت لك اكون كاذب ولو صدفت  
تحياتي لك وعذرا على اللاطالة وانما إن شاء الله تفيد ولا تضر

----------


## aljameel

لحضات ياشباب ساجيب على كل سؤال مهم اراه بإذن الله

----------


## SiLenT HeLL

aljameel  جزاك الله خير

----------


## samer samer

السلام عليكم والله يعطيكن العافية ويعوض على الجميع المهم بعد هالمجزرة تبع الخساير بكل منتديات العالم مو بمكان واحد بس 
يا ريت تشوفولنا وضع اليورو ين

----------


## eto2

لا بالعكس اخي الجميل شكرا ايلك

----------


## صاحب هدف

الحمد لله على كل حال فلت مني بهل النزول الجميل وكما بالتوصية ارتد من 121.73 واعطى اكثر من 100 نقطة لله الحمد  
مبروووووك لمن دخل عليه  
استاذي اليوم كان صعب جدا صراحة وشد اعصاب بسبب اليورو وماشاء الله الكل علق على النزول وانا اولهم   :Big Grin:   
فضاعت التوصيات بين الصفحات فاذا ممكن تقرير سريع للوضع الحالي وما يجب مراقبته بعد اذنك استاذي

----------


## aljameel

اليورو احتمال بينزل وبيواصل نزوله فتح موجه صغيرة هابطة والله اعلم 
لمهم الستوب الهاي الحالي او 1.2880 اختارو مايناسبكم

----------


## aljameel

واحتمال الكيبل بيلحق الركب المهم الستوب الهاي الحالي او ضعو مايناسبكم  
الاهم كسر 5060 ومتوقع الكسر اذا نزل والله اعلم بنسبة كبيرة انما ليس تاكيد 
الواقع بيقول بيكسرها والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو احتمال بينزل وبيواصل نزوله فتح موجه صغيرة هابطة والله اعلم 
> لمهم الستوب الهاي الحالي او 1.2880 اختارو مايناسبكم

 اليورو بكسر اللو والله اعلم 
هدفه الاول 1.2758 بإذن الله 
المهم لابد كسر اللو الحالي ثم 2780 ثم 2756 
وبكسر 2780 ثم 2756 المجال مفتوح له بالنزول والله اعلم للـ 2600 \2550  
وساراقب معكم اذا استجد جديد سابلغ به بإذن الله
والله الموفق

----------


## ba7rany83

اييييه يالجميل .. 
دخلت صفقة بحجم كبير و الظاهر بيتصفر حسابي .. مو عارف شسوي  :Frown:  
الدولار ين .. هبط هبوط مفاجيء شديد الانحدار .. مو عارف اتصرف .. 
دخلت صفقة شراء عكس ميل السعر 94.33 و صفقة ثانية 94.03 .. لكن نزل السعر 93.68 حالياً .. 
هل انتظر عل و عسى يرتفع و أطلع بخسارة أقل ؟ و الا اغلق الصفقات ؟

----------


## ابومريم1

السلام عليكم 
اخي الجميل والله يحب الجمال الف مبروك على حصد نقاط اليوم واول مشاكه لى فى ورشتك الممتازه واول مشاركه لى فى توصيه الباوند ين بيع مارايك فى اهدافه جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين والله اعلم وصل اخر هدف موجه هابطة 
الان اما يواصل او يصعد للتصحيح موجه اخرى هابطة 
يهمنا الان 119.65 بكسرها نتوقع بيواصل من بعدها نزول والمجال مفتوح له للـ 118.35 تقريبا 
مالم تكسر 119.65 ستوب للشراء في حال كسرت نراقب النقطة التاليه 
118,30 ستوب للشراء  
المهم مراقبته ولا للاستعجال  
اقصى نزول ينزل له وارتد صعود لمعرفة اين سيتجه بإذن الله 
رسم فيبو من القمة 125.44 للـ القاع الي يعمله الان اقصد اللو 
الارتداد يكون والله اعلم من 38%  للنزول ارتد ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد 
مجرد نتاكد من الارتداد سابلغكم بهدفه بإذن الله المهم يكسر اللو الذي ارتد منه صعود سيهب على الاقل 100 نقطة والله اعلم قابلة للزيادة بإذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## صاحب هدف

مبروووووك اليورووووو ين يا بو مروان ولكل الي دخلوا عليه بتوصيتك  
ماشاء الله اعطى اكثر من 170 نقطة  
لايقول حدا خسران مع الجميل والي مادخل عليها يقول الحمد لله ويصلي على الحبيب

----------


## aljameel

> اييييه يالجميل .. 
> دخلت صفقة بحجم كبير و الظاهر بيتصفر حسابي .. مو عارف شسوي  
> الدولار ين .. هبط هبوط مفاجيء شديد الانحدار .. مو عارف اتصرف .. 
> دخلت صفقة شراء عكس ميل السعر 94.33 و صفقة ثانية 94.03 .. لكن نزل السعر 93.68 حالياً .. 
> هل انتظر عل و عسى يرتفع و أطلع بخسارة أقل ؟ و الا اغلق الصفقات ؟

 اخي والله اعلم المفروض انتهاء من النزول ولا ينزل ومنها يصعد لانه اكمل موجته الهابطة بالتمام والكمال  اصلا هو بموجه صاعدهولكن الجميع نازل فلابد بيروح معهم 
لوصعدو كالمجنون واليورو ين للتصحيح توقع انه بيصعد هو كمان ومنها اغلق 
الخوف انه يمدد موجنه الهابطة انما كموجه انتهاء من اهدافه والله اعلم
فانصحك تضع لنفسك ستوب مهما يكن افضل ان يصفر حسابك 
خسارة مقبولة ولا خسارة هالكه والخيار لك 
أن شاء الله يرتد اليورو ين متوقع يرتد تصحيحي كما ذكرت واحتمال المجنون انما لست متاكد منه

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الف الف مبروك يا جماعة هبوط اليورو ين  
عقبال لما نشوفه فى 116 قوله يارب 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم بكسر 141.13 متوقع يواصل نزوله بإذن الله
اذا لم تكسر احتمال يصعد لبناء موجه هابطة تدفعه للاسفل بإذن الله 
فصعب الحكم الان انما بشكل عام هابط بإذن الله 
وهدفه الاول بإذن الله 140\139 
لديه نقطة 139 وعليها كم نقطة اما يرتد منها اويواصل بكسرها لا اهداف ابعد 
غالبا ماتكون 139.16 او 139.06 ناسي  كم انما ساستخلصها احتاج وقت لاني بتابع صفقاتي 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

ارجو ان تعذروني لا اتابع مشاركاتكم ان كان سؤال او استفسار 
وساحاول كلما وجدت فرصة ارد على احدكم بإذن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> ارجو ان تعذروني لا اتابع مشاركاتكم ان كان سؤال او استفسار 
> وساحاول كلما وجدت فرصة ارد على احدكم بإذن الله

 خد راحتك يا غالى بارك الله فيك يا عمنا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## maroonmb

حسب رأيي الشخصي و الله أعلم اليورو دولار يواجه نقطة دعم قوية جدا 1.2814 اذا نجح في اختراقها سوف يواصل مسيرة النزول.

----------


## aBoRaMa

> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ودي اخذ غطة يا ابو مروان

 السلام عليكم 
الغطة صارت 5 ساعات 
خخخخخخ 
لكن الحندلله بأرباح 
الله يرزقني ويرزقكم من واسع فضله

----------


## ابومريم1

> المجنون والله اعلم بكسر 141.13 متوقع يواصل نزوله بإذن الله
> اذا لم تكسر احتمال يصعد لبناء موجه هابطة تدفعه للاسفل بإذن الله 
> فصعب الحكم الان انما بشكل عام هابط بإذن الله 
> وهدفه الاول بإذن الله 140\139 
> لديه نقطة 139 وعليها كم نقطة اما يرتد منها اويواصل بكسرها لا اهداف ابعد 
> غالبا ماتكون 139.16 او 139.06 ناسي  كم انما ساستخلصها احتاج وقت لاني بتابع صفقاتي 
> والله الموفق

 
 الف شكر يااخى على ردك وتقديرك وحبك للخير للاخرين  جزاك الله خيرا واكرمك بكرمه فى الدنيا والاخره واسمحلى ان اكون من متابعينك

----------


## aljameel

المهم انا ارهقت من الصباح نايم مايقارب ساعتين متقطعه تجميع في تجميع  
 فاسمحولي انام ولو ساعتين على الاقل 
المهم الكيبل لتاكيد النزول لابد كسر 1.5060\65 مالم تكسر ستوب للشراء 
ولكن بالوضع الحالي بيقول بيكسرها الشاشه هي الحكم 
ووضعت لكم نقاط البيع معكم سلاح فوق وتحت ماعليكم الا المراقبة والعب معه 
المجنون على محك 141.12 بكسرها متوقع يبينزل في حال ماكسرت احتمال يصعد لبناء موجه هابطة والله اعلم فتكون 141.12 ستوب للشراء  
واليورو ين 119.65 مالم تكسر سيصعد للتصحيح وكما ذكرت رسم فيبو من 125.44 للو الحالي او الذي يعمله جديد والتحيح عند38% والله اعلم ومنها يرتد نزول بإذن الله الستوب نقطة الارتداد للبيع
لو واصل صعوده بعد 38% خليكم به واراقبو 50% احتمال منها او بعدها يصعد لبناء موجه هابطة والله اعلم انما احتمال ضعيف 
اليورو بكسر اللو سيذهب للاهداف التي ذكرتها  مالم يكسر اللو احتمال يرتد واللو هو الستوب للشراء ولكن احتمال ضعيف انما الغالب هو النزول والله اعلم لو صعد راقبو نقاط البيع كما بالتوصبة 
وإن شاء الله اكون معكم قبل الحركة للسوق اقصد السوق الاسيوي  
انا بربط المنبهه على الواحده وبإذن الله اكون معكم
والله الموفق

----------


## أبو جوان

بأمان الله يا أبو مروان ... نوم العوافي ان شاء الله
مشكور ترى ما قصرت ، الحمد اليوم توفقنا تمام ... يورو ين وكيبل نقاط جميلة
ترى ممكن السوق الآسيوي يهدي شوي بعد الحركة القوية اليوم ... تقدر تسحبها نومة للفجر  :Regular Smile:

----------


## jihad azzam

الله يعطيك العافية يا ابو مروان
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## مبارز

أبو مروان  التجارة رزق من الله 
اهم شيء المحافظة علي صحتك

----------


## meganet

بارك الله فيك يا أخي بس كان عندي سؤال وهو مش ليه دعوه بالتوصيات  
بس اللي أعرفه واللي الناس أجمعت عليه إن منصة ماركتيفا لغاية 3000 دولار وبعد كده تخاف على فلوسك  
إنت ترشح أنهي منصه للمبالغ الأكبر من كده  
وشكرا كمان مره

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
المجنون والله اعلم بانه للنزول تحت الهاي الحالي 141.92
بكسر 141.36متوقع بيواصل نزوله
اول هدف له بإذن الله 140.80 
المهم المجال مفتوح له للـ 140
كسر139.86 متوقع مواصلة النزول 
مالم تكسر 139.86 تكون ستوب للشراء  
هدف الشراء القناعه لانه متوفع صعود لناء موجه هابطة وصعب تحديدها الان  
والله الموفق 
بامانه مرهق واغمض عين افتح عين وعيوني من كثر التركيز اليوم بتزغلل  
بحاول اكتب ما اراه مناسب لنا بقدر المستطاع  
والله الموفق

----------


## صاحب هدف

أهلا يا أستاذي صباح الخير ويوم أفضل بإذن الله ..

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين تحت الهاي الحالي  120.46والله اعلم للنزول
هدفه بإذن الله 119.65 كسرها متوقع بيواصل نزوله بإذن الله
بكسرها المجال مفتوح له للـ 118.26
ولكن يجب كسر 118.85 \90 
مالم يكسر 118.26 تكون الستوب للشراء
كسرها المجال مفتوح له والله اعلم للـ116.65
والله الموفق

----------


## Dr_hodhod

> اليورو ين تحت الهاي الحالي  120.46والله اعلم للنزول
> هدفه بإذن الله 119.65 كسرها متوقع بيواصل نزوله بإذن الله
> بكسرها المجال مفتوح له للـ 118.26
> ولكن يجب كسر 118.85 \90 
> مالم يكسر 118.26 تكون الستوب للشراء
> كسرها المجال مفتوح له والله اعلم للـ116.65
> والله الموفق

 *هل أبيع من السعر الحالي وأضع الستوب 120.60؟؟؟؟*

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار تحت 1.2907 للنزول بإذن الله امامه نقطة 1.2775 بكسرها بيروح لهدفه بإذن الله 2755
ومتوقع بينزل بعده يهمنا النقطة 2690 يجب كسرها ليواصل نزوله بكسرها المجال مفتوح له بالنزول للـ 2581
كسر 2580 مزيد من النزول 
مالم تكسر 2690 تكون ستوب للشراء
2580 مالم تكسر تكون ستوب للشراء 
والله الموفق 
الشراءلا احد يستعجل انما انا بذكره للاحتياط والاستفاده منه نزول وصعود

----------


## ads

ممتاز جدا الين إشاره قويه للبيع والى أهدافكم إن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> *هل أبيع من السعر الحالي وأضع الستوب 120.60؟؟؟؟*

 اخي تحت الهاي الحالي 120.47 بيع 
غير ذلك لا تغير ستوب والاغيره
الهاي هو الستوب 
لانه لو صعد ممكن بيعه من اعلى بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل تحت 5106 متوقع للنزول لو صعد فوقها نراقبه من اقرب نقطة للـ5146 بيع بشرط عدم الاختراق لها 
وهي الستوب للبيع
من داخل شراء لايغلق الا اذا شايف نزول له كما ذكرت الان
انما كموجه له بيقول تحت الهاي اليوم نازل بإذن الله انما يتبقى لنا كسر 5060
كسر 5060 امامه 5038 ومتوقع كسرها والله اعلم انما اخذها بالحسابان 
متوقع هدف له بإذن الله 1.5000 او  قبلها بكم نقطة بعدد الاصابع او نفسها 1.5000
النقطة المهمه 1.4999 كسرها المجال مفتوح له والله اعلم للـ 1.4932
كسر 4930 للهاوية يالكيبل 
مالم تكسر ستوب للشراء
4999 مالم تكسر ستوب للشراء 
والشراء لا احد يستعجل يممللك حتى يكسر انما ضع ببالك مالم تكسر هي الستوب 
طبعا لدينا توصيات بيع من مناطق بيع متوقعه خذوها في بالكم لازالت قائئمةوالله اعلم
والله الموفق

----------


## خليفة

الله عليك ياجميل كلام الدهب يكسب دهب تستطيع ان تستنج التوصيه من بين سطور الأخ مروان 
.........................................
اليورو لو واصل النزول هيبقى شكلوا وحش . والخمسه منوا هيبقى بدولار ههههههههههها , تحيتى ليك يا محللنا المبدع والله الموفق إن شاء الله

----------


## beshay

صباح الفل 
 صباج الياسمين
يوم موفق 
ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم جميعا ... يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع 
ساتكلم عن النقاط المهمه الان 
الكيبل والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.5065/60 فليس موكد الهبوط بكسرها بإذن الله للهبوط
الان 5145 تحتها ليس لدينا مشكله ونراقبها مع 5060 
5060 الستوب للشراء 
نراقبه لو صعد فوق 5146 متوقع يصعد كاد اقصى 5199 تقريبا ومنها ينزل 
نراقب النقطة 5213 مالم تخترق هي ستوب مؤاقت للبيع ويفضل البيع في حال صعد عند 5199 ومواصل  بعدها المهم لايخترق 5213 
بشكل عام يهمنا انه لايخترق 5282 اذا  اختراقها فاحتمال  يواصل صعود واحتمال يرتد من اي نقطة  
بشكل عام 5395 مالم تخترق فهو للنزول انما لو اخترق 5282 نكون حذرين من البيع ولكل حادث حديث 
بالوضع الحالي هو بموجه هابطة تحت الهاي 5186 فلو صعد فوقها لايلغيها انما نكون حذرين خوفا من الاستمرار بالصعود 
فالبيع من تحت 5213 وهي الستوب 
الستوب لبيع 5185 
الستوب للبيع 5146 بشرط بحذر  
انا لا افضل البيع الا من ستوب صغير
والشراء من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.5065 وهي الستوب 
البيع بوضع امر معلق على سعر 1.5059 حتى لوكسرت انت معه بالنزول 
الان لو نزل او باقل ستوب ممكن شراء ةالستوب 5065 واخر بيع بامر معلق 5059
اتوقع انها افضل طريقة مع الكيبل  
بالصعود راقب النقاط التي ذكرتها ولا تستعجل باغلاق الشراء  
المهم كتبتها على السريع وساتاكد مما كتبت واذااستجد  جديد ساذكره  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو تحت 1.2900 للنزول وهو بموجه هابطة وامس بالمساء ذكرت له النقاط المهمه له بالنزول 
ارجعو للصفحات بالخلف  
لاجديد له والله اعلم 
اذا استجد جديد سابلغ به بإذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljoufi

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الجميل على ماتقدم لإخوانك

----------


## ba7rany83

ما أقول الا الله يعينك .. و يعطيك الصحةو العافية .. نقدّر الجهد الكبير اللي تبذله في التحليل .. و أسأل الله يوفقك و يرزقك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## beshay

هل فى جديد فى المجنون

----------


## aljameel

لمجنون واليورو ين للنزول بإذن الله 
كلاهما بموجه هابطة والله اعلم 
لا احد يستعجل يفضل بالصعود والانتظار للسوق الاوربي  فلو صعدو نبيع من فوق
بصراحة الاحتمالات وارده هل بيواصلو نزول ام يصعدو لبناء موجه هابطة او تصحيح او غيره انما هم للنزول بإذن الله وحدت اهدافهم امس بالمساء ارجعو للخلف
اتوقع اليور ين لو كسر 120.04 بيواصل نزول والله اعلم
المجنون لو كسر 141.36 بيواصل نزول والله اعلم 
والله الموفق 
واذا استجد جديد سابلغكم بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل لو نزل وكسر 5060/65 هايسحب الكل معه والله اعلم

----------


## رشدي

> الكيبل لو نزل وكسر 5060/65 هايسحب الكل معه والله اعلم

 صباح الخير يا والدي العزيز ........ يا مسهل الاحوال يارب انا بايع المنصة بأكملها امام الدولار  :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

اليوم فيه اخبار والله اعلم لها تاثير على اليورو  
الخبر الاول وهو مهم  لليور يخص التصنيع المانيا الخبر الساعة 11.45 جرينتش 
الخبر الثاني اجتماع البنك المركزي الاوربي 
المؤاتمر الصفي له الساعة 12.30 جرينتش 
المهم كهدف متوقع اليوم لليورو 1.2700 بإذن الله  
وراقبو النقطة 1.2690 مالم تكسر ستوب للشراء في حال وصل للهدفه
كسرت نتوقع مزيد من النزول والله اعلم 
المشكله هل يصعد ثم نزول للهدف ام يواصل نزوله للهدف الله اعلم 
حتى اللحظة النزول غالب على الصعود اتكلم عن موجه حاليه هابطة والله اعلم المهم هوتحت 2900 
اتوقع الخبران لهم تأثير عليه انا وجدتهم فرغبت بذكرهم انما الكل بانتظار خبر المانيا بصراحة لا اعرف كيف تأثيره انما اهتمام به والنصح  بالتركيز عليه 
عن نفسي لا اعرف سبب ذلك ولا متابع للاخبار امهم وضعت الخبر له تاثير ماله الله اعلم اعطوه اهمية ولو 10%
لعلى وعسى به فائدة  
والله الموفق

----------


## eto2

برائيك انبيع الكيبل الان لوين الهدف او الاستوب

----------


## ديوان الباشا

تم ربح 368 نقطه هذا الاسبوع وخساره 0 نقطه على 5 ازواج ونكتفي بهذا القدر عشان مانكون طماعين 
ازواج اليورو كلها هابطه هبوط شديد !! وسوينجات على كيف كيفك D:

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين لابد من كسر 119.65 بكسرها للهاوية وارجعو لما ذكرته عنه امس بالمساء
مالم تكسر ستوب للشراء واتوقع كسرها والله اعلم

----------


## رشدي

> اليورو تحت 1.2900 للنزول وهو بموجه هابطة وامس بالمساء ذكرت له النقاط المهمه له بالنزول 
> ارجعو للصفحات بالخلف  
> لاجديد له والله اعلم 
> اذا استجد جديد سابلغ به بإذن الله 
> والله الموفق

  

> لمجنون واليورو ين للنزول بإذن الله 
> كلاهما بموجه هابطة والله اعلم 
> لا احد يستعجل يفضل بالصعود والانتظار للسوق الاوربي فلو صعدو نبيع من فوق
> بصراحة الاحتمالات وارده هل بيواصلو نزول ام يصعدو لبناء موجه هابطة او تصحيح او غيره انما هم للنزول بإذن الله وحدت اهدافهم امس بالمساء ارجعو للخلف
> اتوقع اليور ين لو كسر 120.04 بيواصل نزول والله اعلم
> المجنون لو كسر 141.36 بيواصل نزول والله اعلم 
> والله الموفق 
> واذا استجد جديد سابلغكم بإذن الله

  

> الكيبل لو نزل وكسر 5060/65 هايسحب الكل معه والله اعلم

  

> صباح الخير يا والدي العزيز ........ يا مسهل الاحوال يارب انا بايع المنصة بأكملها امام الدولار

  

> اليوم فيه اخبار والله اعلم لها تاثير على اليورو  
> الخبر الاول وهو مهم لليور يخص التصنيع المانيا الخبر الساعة 11.45 جرينتش 
> الخبر الثاني اجتماع البنك المركزي الاوربي 
> المؤاتمر الصفي له الساعة 12.30 جرينتش 
> المهم كهدف متوقع اليوم لليورو 1.2700 بإذن الله  
> وراقبو النقطة 1.2690 مالم تكسر ستوب للشراء في حال وصل للهدفه
> كسرت نتوقع مزيد من النزول والله اعلم 
> المشكله هل يصعد ثم نزول للهدف ام يواصل نزوله للهدف الله اعلم 
> حتى اللحظة النزول غالب على الصعود اتكلم عن موجه حاليه هابطة والله اعلم المهم هوتحت 2900 
> ...

  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:   الجميل    دائما .........   جميل    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

الحمد لله الكيبل وكسر المهم ماعليكم منه بما انه كسر يرتد ما يرتد مايضحك علينا  
معه وين مايروح بإذن الله  
ومبروووووووووووووك عليكم الارباح  
اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## ba7rany83

تنصحني أدخل صفقة الكيبل ؟ :D   
حسابي مُنهك أحتاج أعوّض خسائري عشان أقدر أواصل في الفوركس :D   
اذا هناك نصيحة بدخول الكيبل .. طلباً لا أمراً .. اعطني نقاط الدخول و الستوب و الهدف.

----------


## aljameel

الان والله اعلم الكيبل هدفه القؤيب بإذن الله 1.5040 
كسر 1.5038 بيواصل لابعد من ذلك انا بتكلم بموجة قريبه
الموجه الاكبر هفها بإذن الله 1.5000 يهمنا كسر 1.4999 وبإذن الله هدفه لليوم المتوقع والله اعلم 1.4958 
عند وصوله للهدف 4958 بإذن الله نراقب النقطة 1.4931 كسرها مزيد من النزول ومفتوح له بإذن الله 
زاذا وجدت له هدف بعد الكسر سابلغكم به  
مالم تكسر 1.4931 تكون ستوب للشراء والله اعلم 
فصعب تحديد هدف للشراء الان انما لو حصل لكل حادث حديث 
والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## Angel2010

صباح الخيرات لأحلى أبو مروان - تحيه من أرض الأردن لأاحلى وأغلى أبو مروووووووووووووووووووان  
الله يعطيك الف الف الف عافيه 
اخوك أرحيم

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار والله اعلم  البيع من 1.2900 الستوب 1.2965 الهدف بإذن الله 1.2730  انا وضعت التوصية في حال صعد تصحيح او غيره   كمعطيات بتقول لا بد يصعد يصحح انما اين النهاية له الله اعلم ولكن ذكرت من قبل وكمعطيات بتقول لا بد عمل قاع جديد تحت 1.2682 اين القاع غير واضح لدي المهم القاع اذا تنفذ حسب شروط الموجه الهابطة يكون قاع لموجه صاعده لتكوين قمة لموجه هابطة متى الله اعلم بعد شهر سنه الله اعلم   وبإذن الله مع الايام القادمه يتبين لنا سنبحث حتى نجدها بتوفيق الله وفضله والله يكتيب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## ba7rany83

> كسر 1.5038 بيواصل لابعد من ذلك انا بتكلم بموجة قريبه

 انكسرت , صح ؟ و دخلت بيع .. ان شاء الله اراقبها عند 1.4999

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين نراقب النقطة 118.26 اذا كسرت ما امامه الا 116.60 اما برتد قبله او كسره الله اعلم مالم يكسر ستوب للشراء  ونفس الشي 118.26 مالم تكسر ستوب للشراء  ولا للاستعجال والتسرع انما بالمراقبة  والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

> أنا اقول 1.2734 اللي هي طبعاً 261% فيبو  
> ميييييييين يزود؟

  
أقل نقطة 1.2736 
فرق نقطتين 
خخخخخخخخ

----------


## aBoRaMa

ابو مروان  
ماهي افضل نقطة لبيع اليورو ين مع ارتداده 
أنا الحمدلله خرجت منه عند اقل نقطة وصل لها وودي ابيعه مرة ثانية

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم مشواره طويل بإذن الله 
الهدف الاول  بإذن الله 139.90 ومتوقع بيسحب بالهدف لا ابعد انما يجب كسر 139.86 
مالم تكسر اخذها كستوب للشراء  وبحذر لانه احتمال يرتد ويكسر الدعوم كلها  
كهدف متوقع اليوم له بإذن الله 137.40 ليس شرط الهدف انما توقع على حركة الامس احتمال يصيب وإن شاء الله ابعد منه بكثير يارب

----------


## aBoRaMa

> ابو مروان  
> ماهي افضل نقطة لبيع اليورو ين مع ارتداده 
> أنا الحمدلله خرجت منه عند اقل نقطة وصل لها وودي ابيعه مرة ثانية

 هل هي 119.99

----------


## aljameel

اذا ماوصل الهدف هدف التوصية البيع اتي كتبتها قبل قليل لليورو تكون ستوب للشراء والله اعلم 
راقبو ولاتستعجلو

----------


## ربحان خسران

الله المستعان  
عندي شراء على اليورو دولار 1.3460  و إذا وصل السعر 1.2700. ممكن يصفر الحساب  
استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## aBoRaMa

> الله المستعان  
> عندي شراء على اليورو دولار 1.3460 و إذا وصل السعر 1.2700. ممكن يصفر الحساب  
> استغفر الله العظيم

 معقول تركت الحساب بالسالب اكثر من 700 نقطة !!!!!!! 
طيب يا اخي ابو مروان يصيح صار له ايام ويقول الاتجاه هابط !!!! 
ليه ما طلعت 
نصيحة لا تعكس الاتجاه العام الا اذا كنت محترف،، وحتى المحترف يتوهق احيانا 
لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله 
الله يعوض علينا وعليك

----------


## ba7rany83

أما أنا عندي -460 نقطة  في صفقة شراء اليورو   :Frown:   بس للحين معانده .. و بنتظر أيام عل و عسى يرتفع

----------


## aBoRaMa

لا احد يتسى  فيه خبر قوي على الكيبل بعد ساعة

----------


## ba7rany83

الله يستر من الخبر  :Frown:

----------


## aBoRaMa

> الله يستر من الخبر

 الصحيح  انها اثنين،،، ولكن الثاني ممكن يعلن في اي وقت

----------


## ابومريم1

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  بارك الله لك اخي الجميل وجزاك الله خيرا لما تقدمه من مجهود جبار.
اليكم رابط  فوركس فاكتور للاخبار وقت صدورها  http://www.forexfactory.com/calendar.php

----------


## منى شعير

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته, برجاء أرجو رأي سيادتكم في المجنون؟

----------


## aBoRaMa

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته, برجاء أرجو رأي سيادتكم في المجنون؟

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/1659507-21788-post.html

----------


## vron2005

> اليورو دولار والله اعلم  البيع من 1.2900 الستوب 1.2965 الهدف بإذن الله 1.2730  انا وضعت التوصية في حال صعد تصحيح او غيره   كمعطيات بتقول لا بد يصعد يصحح انما اين النهاية له الله اعلم ولكن ذكرت من قبل وكمعطيات بتقول لا بد عمل قاع جديد تحت 1.2682 اين القاع غير واضح لدي المهم القاع اذا تنفذ حسب شروط الموجه الهابطة يكون قاع لموجه صاعده لتكوين قمة لموجه هابطة متى الله اعلم بعد شهر سنه الله اعلم  وبإذن الله مع الايام القادمه يتبين لنا سنبحث حتى نجدها بتوفيق الله وفضله  والله يكتيب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   مشكور حبيبي وجزاك الله الف خير  عزيزي ما توقعاتك للاخبار على اليورو  هل تتوقع انها ايجابية وتوصل اليورو الى منطقة البيع المذكوره

----------


## منى شعير

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته, برجاء أرجو رأي سيادتكم في المجنون؟

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين والله اعلم بنراقبه الان عند 121.50 \40 تقريبا اذا صعد لها متوقع ارتداد ونزول  المهم تحت 121.70  ومراقبته عند 120.70ولست متاكد منها الافضل هي الاول انما الثانية دعم فقط  لا للمخارة باقل ستوب ممكن والله الموفق

----------


## منى شعير

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته, برجاء أرجو رأي سيادتكم في المجنون؟

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته, برجاء أرجو رأي سيادتكم في المجنون؟

 راقبه اخي مالم يصعد فوق \60141.50 متوقع النزول كارتداد والله اعلم 
راقب ولا تستعجل وباقل ستوب ممكن لان الارتداد غير مؤاكد

----------


## جمال2010

عندي هدج على الباوند  والحساب على الهاويه وأحاول فك الهدج بحيث لايرتد أكثر من 10 نقاط والا صفر الحساب فما هي أفضل نقطه لفك الهدج تحت  15008 والهدف يكون 30 نقطه 
فما هي أفضل نقطه لإغلاق صفقة البيع تحت سعر 15008

----------


## aljameel

> عندي هدج على الباوند والحساب على الهاويه وأحاول فك الهدج بحيث لايرتد أكثر من 10 نقاط والا صفر الحساب فما هي أفضل نقطه لفك الهدج تحت 15008 والهدف يكون 30 نقطه 
> فما هي أفضل نقطه لإغلاق صفقة البيع تحت سعر 15008

 اخي جمال صعب جدا بوقت الذروة ولكن انصحك اذا العقد يتجزء فك جزء جزء وهكذا

----------


## aBoRaMa

> اليورو ين والله اعلم بنراقبه الان عند 121.50 \40 تقريبا اذا صعد لها متوقع ارتداد ونزول  المهم تحت 121.70  ومراقبته عند 120.70ولست متاكد منها الافضل هي الاول انما الثانية دعم فقط  لا للمخارة باقل ستوب ممكن  والله الموفق

  
بعته عند 120.45  :Big Grin:  
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر 
اليوم حلبت اليورو ين حلب  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## aljameel

> بعته عند 120.45  
> اللهم لك الحمد والشكر 
> اليوم حلبت اليورو ين حلب

 الله يرزقك من واسع فضله 
مبروووووووك
 لك وللجميع

----------


## a.m.a14

بارك الله فيك اخوي الجميل

----------


## aBoRaMa

> الله يرزقك من واسع فضله 
> مبروووووووك
> لك وللجميع

 كله بفضلك بعد الله يا ابو مروان 
صحيح اني املك بعض المهارات،،، لكن توجيهاتك لها الدور الرئيسي 
الله يوسع لك في رزقك ويمن عليك بالصحة

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين الان يافوق ياتحت  من يجيد التعامل معه من لايجيد لا يدخل   يدخل وبيع وشراء بعد مراقبة مجرد يتاكد اتجاه يفك المقابل   ويراقب متوقع تحت 120 بيكمل نزوله والله اعلم  واكرر لمن يجيد التعامل معه   هو ماعنده خيارات يافوق ياتحت راقبو بالاول    انا دخلت بفارق 10 نقاط الان   والله كريم

----------


## aljameel

نسيت هو تحت 120 متوقع نزول والله اعلم  ولكن لدي اشارة صعود بتقول بانه صاعد والله اعلم  هدف النزول 118  بإذن الله بشرط كسر 118.266 واتوقع بكسر 118.26 الهدف بإذن الله ابعد والله اعلم  الصعود متوقع نقطة التصحيح من 121 للـ 121.50   هدف الموجه الصاعده بإذن الله عند 121 واحتمال تزيد لنقطة التصحيح المتوقعه 121.50 اذا واصل خليككم به حتى ابلغكم  والله الموفق

----------


## جمال2010

> اخي جمال صعب جدا بوقت الذروة ولكن انصحك اذا العقد يتجزء فك جزء جزء وهكذا

 *
سأفك عقد البيع على جزء جزء ولمدة اسبوعين بحث يكون الهدف 10 نقاط  ولكن  الآن  ابحث  عن أفضل نقطه لفك البيع تحت 1.5008 وبهدف 10 نقاط في كل يوم*

----------


## aljameel

تاكيد البيع والله اعلم بكسر 119.30 بكسرها تاكيد للموجه ويجب كسر اللو وبإذن الله لهدفه  
الشراء لحضات انما مجرد يخترق الهاي الحالي  صعود او قبله 15او 20 نقطة انما التاكيد الهاي الحالي والله اعلم

----------


## eto2

اخي الجميل
هل هناك تغيير في وضع الباوند

----------


## جمال2010

الباوند الى اين

----------


## aljameel

> *سأفك عقد البيع على جزء جزء ولمدة اسبوعين بحث يكون الهدف 10 نقاط ولكن الآن ابحث عن أفضل نقطه لفك البيع تحت 1.5008 وبهدف 10 نقاط في كل يوم*

 اخي جمال لاساعدك احتاج وقت وتكون متابع معي اثناء وجودي متى ماوجدت فرصة ابلغك بها  انما كتحليل دقيق لن اتمكن الان لاني بصراحة بضارب ثانيا لابد من عمل تست لكل نقطة وابحث عن الاتجاه الاصغر فالاكبر وهذه تاخذ وقت انا لا ارغب اقولك على نقاط ولو 80\90% صحتها لابد من الدقة المفصله وبالنهاية اجتهاد ممكن تصيب وتخيب التوفيق من رب العالمين انمالا انت بتحملني مسؤلية اما اكون على اتم الاستعداد ام اعتذر هذه امانه فلابد عصر المخ حتى نطلع ولو بنقطة تفك الهك   سؤال كم قيمة العقد لديك   كم الهامش المتوفر لديك اقصد بالنقاط لاتزيد ولاتنقص   حتى احاول مساعدتك والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

لحضات ياشباب اتاكد من الكيبل
بالنسبة للمجنون راقبو نقاط اليورو ين هو بنفس الاتجاه والله اعلم 
وسابلغكم عن اهدافه ونقاطه بإذن الله

----------


## جمال2010

> اخي جمال لاساعدك احتاج وقت وتكون متابع معي اثناء وجودي متى ماوجدت فرصة ابلغك بها  انما كتحليل دقيق لن اتمكن الان لاني بصراحة بضارب ثانيا لابد من عمل تست لكل نقطة وابحث عن الاتجاه الاصغر فالاكبر وهذه تاخذ وقت انا لا ارغب اقولك على نقاط ولو 80\90% صحتها لابد من الدقة المفصله وبالنهاية اجتهاد ممكن تصيب وتخيب التوفيق من رب العالمين انمالا انت بتحملني مسؤلية اما اكون على اتم الاستعداد ام اعتذر هذه امانه فلابد عصر المخ حتى نطلع ولو بنقطة تفك الهك   سؤال كم قيمة العقد لديك   كم الهامش المتوفر لديك اقصد بالنقاط لاتزيد ولاتنقص   حتى احاول مساعدتك والله الموفق

 *النقطه ب2 دولار 
الهامش 30,63  
الرافعه الماليه 1:1000  
الحساب يتحمل حوالي 20 نقطه  حساره*

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل راقبوه تحت 5088 احتمال يرتد منها ولست متاكد انما راقبو 
اذا ارتد الستوب نقطة الارتداد ولا للاستعجال ومجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول 
هو بشكل عام تحت 5100 متوقع نزول انما 5088 اذا صعد فوقها احتمال يرتد واحتمال يواصلفصعب الحكم عليه 100%
انما الشي الوحيد المتاكد منه لازال الهدف قائم حتى اللحظة لانه لم يصل الهدف بمعني ناقص هدفه 1.4990 
فاما الصعود لبناء موجه هابطة او ؟ غير واضح حتى اكاد ومجرر ارى فرصه عليه سابلغكم
والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الف مبروك ع الارباح 
اليورو فرنك يطرق ابواب 1.4200 مبروك هذا النزول

----------


## aljameel

> الف مبروك ع الارباح 
> اليورو فرنك يطرق ابواب 1.4200 مبروك هذا النزول

 مبروووك تستاهل كل خير 
انت لسه متمسك بيه يابيه ماشاء الله نفسك طويل

----------


## hamza87

هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا الموضوع الرائع,,   بصراحة من افضل التوصيات التي يقدمها الاعضاء,,  الله يبارك فيك اخي الجميل ويرزقك الجنة  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين والله اعلم لمن داخل معي كبيع وشراء   اذا كسر اللو الحالي القريب 119.61 احتمال بيواصل نزول والله اعلم   فنضع الستوب على 120   هذه ليست مؤاكده انما دلال اوليه للنزول والله اعلم للنزول ونراقب من بعده 119.30 ثم اللو هدف النزول بإذن الله 118 بشرط كسر 118.26 بكسرها والله اعلم بيواصل من بعدها وسنراقبه  هدف الصعود اذا صعد من الخالي 121.50 + - تقريبا ونراقب احتمال يصعد ابعد من ذلك واحتمال اقل من ذلك انما مو اقل من 121.10 والله اعلم  واحتمال يواصل صعوده لا اهداف ابعد والله اعلم عند الوصول للاهداف نحكم عليه لا احد يغلق لا بالنزول ولا بالصعود كاهداف نبي نلعب نفس العب معه اوكي هذا للمضارب من يجيد التعامل  مع التوصية والخيار لكم متى تجنو ارباحكم بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## hamza87

اسمح لي اخي الجميل بوضع وجهة نظري للباوند دولار ,,,   *من منطلق موجي الزوج يتحرك ضمن الموجة B وهدفها السعري الادنى هو 14.6 فيبو وقد تم تحقيقيه والهدف القياسي 38.2 الى 76.4 فيبو ,,,  اتوقع الارتداد من مستوى 38.2 جنوبا نحو C  *والهدف الزمني للموجة B هو الساعة 23 تقريبا ومنها تبدا الموجة C  الشارت

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> مبروووك تستاهل كل خير 
> انت لسه متمسك بيه يابيه ماشاء الله نفسك طويل

 البركة فيك يا باشا ربنا يزيدك من نعيمة  :AA:

----------


## aljameel

بامانه انا فكيت الشراء انتم راقبو 119.30 بكسرها تاكيد الموجه الهابطةوالله اعلم ينقصنا اللو فقط وبإذن الله للنزول 
ولكن لن ادعه يصعد لوحده  لو سبحان الله قلب علي 
انما كا معطيات صغيره بتقول  بكسر 119.61 المتوقع تحت 120.10 نازل والله كريم
راقبو ولا احد يستعجل رجاء خاص لمن داخل معي

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم جميعا  
تحياتي استاذي .. بعد اذنك ممكن سطرين عن الاسترالي دولار انا عم فكر بيع والستوب الهاي الحالي 0.9074 او 9092  
تمام ولا في غلط ؟

----------


## aljameel

> اسمح لي اخي الجميل بوضع وجهة نظري للباوند دولار ,,,   *من منطلق موجي الزوج يتحرك ضمن الموجة B وهدفها السعري الادنى هو 14.6 فيبو وقد تم تحقيقيه والهدف القياسي 38.2 الى 76.4 فيبو ,,,  اتوقع الارتداد من مستوى 38.2 جنوبا نحو C  *والهدف الزمني للموجة B هو الساعة 23 تقريبا ومنها تبدا الموجة C   الشارت

  
اخي بارك الله فيك اتحفتنا بمشاركتك القيمة انا ساطلع على الشارت انما الان مشغول باليورو ين
انما واضح انك متمكن ماشاء الله عليك 
انا لدي نقطة بيع كنت بضعها اليوم بعد النزول فخفت احد الاخوان باني اكد صعود له
انما بس اتفرغ من اليورو ين سابحث معك الشارت ونقطتي المتوقعه كبيع 
واذا بالامكان تتحفنا بشارت مفصل وارغب بتحليل لك كرؤية لليورو ين اذا امكن على السريع اذا وقت يسمح
ومشكورر مقدما

----------


## hamza87

> اخي بارك الله فيك اتحفتنا بمشاركتك القيمة انا ساطلع على الشارت انما الان مشغول باليورو ين
> انما واضح انك متمكن ماشاء الله عليك 
> انا لدي نقطة بيع كنت بضعها اليوم بعد النزول فخفت احد الاخوان باني اكد صعود له
> انما بس اتفرغ من اليورو ين سابحث معك الشارت ونقطتي المتوقعه كبيع 
> واذا بالامكان تتحفنا بشارت مفصل وارغب بتحليل لك كرؤية لليورو ين اذا امكن على السريع اذا وقت يسمح
> ومشكورر مقدما

 شكرا اخي على الكلام الرائع ,,  في الحقيقية انا لسه في اول الطريق بموجات اليوت ,, وبدات بالكيبل فقط , معذرة منك  وليس لدي تحليل سواه حاليا,,

----------


## ahmed_samir77

> بامانه انا فكيت الشراء انتم راقبو 119.30 بكسرها تاكيد الموجه الهابطةوالله اعلم ينقصنا اللو فقط وبإذن الله للنزول 
> ولكن لن ادعه يصعد لوحده لو سبحان الله قلب علي 
> انما كا معطيات صغيره بتقول بكسر 119.61 المتوقع تحت 120.10 نازل والله كريم
> راقبو ولا احد يستعجل رجاء خاص لمن داخل معي

   أخى الكريم أبو مروان ماذا عن الباوند دولار و الباوند ين فإنى بائع و أخشى من التذبذب و جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## lifelife

لو سمحتم يا جماعة عشان انا كدة قلقت
اية الشركة المحترمة اللى تعرف تاخد منها فلوسك فى اى وقت و اى مبلغ
ارجو من القدام فى الموضوع دا يردو علينا عشان مايبقاش حرق دم و فى الاخر يتعبونا فى السحب
لو حد يعرف شركات محترمة و متجربة من زمان يبلغنا و يبلغ كل الناس فى كل المواضيع

----------


## أبو أسعد2009

أنا عن نفسي أخي الكريم
وجدت مصداقية وسرعة في السحب مع شركة الـIFOREX

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اليورو ين والله اعلم  لمن داخل معي به وقت المشاركة الحالية او من التنبيه عليه ومن لم يدخل ويرغب بالتوصية هذه توصية له  ساضع امرين بيع على اليورو ين في حال صعد او نزل لهدفه الهابط بإذن الله   وإن شاء الله ينزل لاني بائع واتمنى ذلك واتوقع ذلك ولاكن ليس مؤاكد الا بكسر اللو وإن شاء الله يكسره ويروح فيها  التوصيات اما بالمراقبة او وضع الاوامر الخيار لكم ولكن افضل البيع بالمراقبة  المتوقع الصعود للتصحيح عند 121.30 والمفروض منها نزول لهدف بإذن الله 119.30 كسر اللو لاهداف ابعد بإذن الله سنذكرها فيما بعد مجرد تتفعل التوصية  البيع عند 121.30 الستوب 122 الهدف بإذن الله 119.30  البيع من 123.45 الستوب 124.10 الهدف بإذن الله 121.80  انا وضعت لكم الخيارات بالبيع في حال صعد ولم ينزل هذه نقاط البيع  لاتغلق الشراء الا انت متاكد والدخول بيع اوكي بنفس الشروط اذا متواجد سادخلكم بإذن الله من افضل نقطة لاني معكم فيه انما وضعتها  للاحتياط   لو نزل عندما نرى اكتفاء بالنزول سنغلق ونفكر بالشراء ولكل حادث حديث   الان مجرد يلمس نقطة 119.30 بإذن الله تاكيد للموجه ولم يتبقى لنا الا اللو   وبإذن الله وتوفيقه يكسر الاثنتان   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  تاخيره بالنزول شي محير لا صاعد ولا نازل اخاف يترقب خبر ولا غيره المهم اربطو الحزام ( الستوب ضروري )

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   مبروووووووووك اليورو دولار هاهو يقترب من الهدف المتوقع 1.2700  وصل للـ1.2718 الحمد لله  المهم راقبو النقطة 1.2690 كما ذكرت بتوصيتي عليه  مالم تكسر تكون ستوب للشراء   الهدف بإذن الله بالقناعه واذا تاكد له هدف ساذكره  المهم لا للاستعجال بالدخول راقب وتوكل على الله   والله الموفق

----------


## ahmed_samir77

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اليورو ين والله اعلم  لمن داخل معي به وقت المشاركة الحالية او من التنبيه عليه ومن لم يدخل ويرغب بالتوصية هذه توصية له  ساضع امرين بيع على اليورو ين في حال صعد او نزل لهدفه الهابط بإذن الله   وإن شاء الله ينزل لاني بائع واتمنى ذلك واتوقع ذلك ولاكن ليس مؤاكد الا بكسر اللو وإن شاء الله يكسره ويروح فيها  التوصيات اما بالمراقبة او وضع الاوامر الخيار لكم ولكن افضل البيع بالمراقبة  المتوقع الصعود للتصحيح عند 121.30 والمفروض منها نزول لهدف بإذن الله 119.30 كسر اللو لاهداف ابعد بإذن الله سنذكرها فيما بعد مجرد تتفعل التوصية  البيع عند 121.30 الستوب 122 الهدف بإذن الله 119.30  البيع من 123.45 الستوب 124.10 الهدف بإذن الله 121.80  انا وضعت لكم الخيارات بالبيع في حال صعد ولم ينزل هذه نقاط البيع  لاتغلق الشراء الا انت متاكد والدخول بيع اوكي بنفس الشروط اذا متواجد سادخلكم بإذن الله من افضل نقطة لاني معكم فيه انما وضعتها للاحتياط   لو نزل عندما نرى اكتفاء بالنزول سنغلق ونفكر بالشراء ولكل حادث حديث   الان مجرد يلمس نقطة 119.30 بإذن الله تاكيد للموجه ولم يتبقى لنا الا اللو   وبإذن الله وتوفيقه يكسر الاثنتان   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   تاخيره بالنزول شي محير لا صاعد ولا نازل اخاف يترقب خبر ولا غيره المهم اربطو الحزام ( الستوب ضروري )

  أخى الكريم أبو مروان ماذا عن الباوند دولار و الباوند ين فإنى بائع و أخشى من التذبذب و جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## aljameel

من سالني عن الاسترالي دولار اسف كنت برد ونسيت انشغلت  
هو تحت 9091 متوقع نزول له ولكن لا تستعجل ساحاول ايجاد نقطة بيع جيدة بإذن الله اصبر علي حتى اطمئن على صفقتي

----------


## hamza87

> اسمح لي اخي الجميل بوضع وجهة نظري للباوند دولار ,,,       *من منطلق موجي الزوج يتحرك ضمن الموجة B وهدفها السعري الادنى هو 14.6 فيبو وقد تم تحقيقيه والهدف القياسي 38.2 الى 76.4 فيبو ,,,  اتوقع الارتداد من مستوى 38.2 جنوبا نحو C  *والهدف الزمني للموجة B هو الساعة 23 تقريبا ومنها تبدا الموجة C   الشارت

 تحقق هدف الباوند الثاني 1.5105 وارتد منها  الان لديه عدة اهداف شماليه للموجة B وهي 1.5140 و1.5270 و1.5204  ومنها الارتداد هبوطا  مع الاخذ بالاعتبار ان الاتجاه الصاعد ينتهي تقريبا الساعة 11 ليلا

----------


## aljameel

> أخى الكريم أبو مروان ماذا عن الباوند دولار و الباوند ين فإنى بائع و أخشى من التذبذب و جزاك الله كل خير

 والله اعلماذا ماصعدو واخترقو الهاي الحالي فهم للنزول بإذن الله ومتى تاكد النزول  سابلغ به
والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

وهل ممكن شراء اليورو فرنك من هنا املا فى التصحيح شوية ولا هيكمل نزول يا غالى 
لانه نزل حتى الان 200 نقطة ههههههههههه

----------


## aljameel

الحمد لله تاكدت الموجه الهابطة لليورو ين لم يتبقى الا اللو وبإذن الله بكسر اللو كما هو متوقع انما تاكيد النزول بكسر اللو والله اعلم
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## a.m.a14

> الحمد لله تاكدت الموجه الهابطة لليورو ين لم يتبقى الا اللو وبإذن الله بكسر اللو كما هو متوقع انما تاكيد النزول بكسر اللو والله اعلم
> موفقين بإذن الله

 
اخوي الجميل البيع من السعر الحالي او اذا صعد للتصحيح  وشاكر لك

----------


## jihad azzam

اخي ابو مروان يورو دولار 
 طالع او نازل

----------


## aBoRaMa

ياربي لك  الحمد 
غررررررررررررردت ازواج الين 
يورو ين وباوند ين

----------


## aljameel

الان لا تخافو اذا ما كسر احتمال يقترب منها بكم نقطة وسرتد واحتمال يواصل واحتمال يكسر بكم نقطة ويرتد بعض الشي المهم مجرد يكسر لا احد يغلق اذا ارتد 
اوووووووكي

----------


## aBoRaMa

> الان لا تخافو اذا ما كسر احتمال يقترب منها بكم نقطة وسرتد واحتمال يواصل واحتمال يكسر بكم نقطة ويرتد بعض الشي المهم مجرد يكسر لا احد يغلق اذا ارتد 
> اوووووووكي

  
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## صاحب هدف

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف  
مبروووووك مبروووووك مبروووووك مبروووووك مبروووووك مبروووووك  
يــا اســــتاذي 
اليــــورووو ين

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم مجرد كسر اللو اليوم هدفه بإذن الله 139.40\30  المهم امس او اول امس ذكرت لكم نقطة مهمة في مسيرة المجنون وذكرت نقطتان لاني كنت ناسي ومو متاكد من احدهم  النقطة هي 139.16 والله اعلم   مالم تكسر فهي ستوب للشراء  كسرت مزيد من النزول بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## صدام

مبارك ابو مروان والى الامام وفقك الله الى مايحبه ويرضاه

----------


## alhriri2001

اليورو ين كسر  يبقا المفروض انه نزول لغاية 18 صح كده ولا انا مش فاهم

----------


## alhriri2001

انا دخلت بيع والشمعه جريت لفوق

----------


## ahmedfeki

> *عذرا يا استاذنا على هذه المداخلة : 
> طبقا لمؤشر الايشيموكو
> فأنه يقول إذا أغلق اليورو تحت 1.3089 فهو متجه نحو هدفه 1.2700 وباختراقها له أهداف اخرى
> وهذا التوضيح على شارت الديلي
> والله أعلم *

 *
كما توقعنا والحمد لله 
الأن إذا أغلق اليوم تحت 1.2700 سيتجه إن شاء الله إلى 1.2514 اختراقها وغلق تحتها  نحو  ،1.2416 اختراقها وغلق تحتها  نحو  1.2206  و الله أعلم *

----------


## osha_ahmed

استاذى العزيز ابو مروان ممكن تحديث للكيبيل ... 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## alhriri2001

ابو مروان لو سمحت عارف انك مشغول بس انا دخلت بيع على اليورو ين انا كده صح ولا السعر طالع

----------


## aljameel

اناذهبت للصلاة والحمد لله الا هو صاعد سبحان الله   حتى اللحظة الصعود الحالي والله اعلم لبناء موجه اخرى هابطة تساعده على النزول  اذا صدق توقعي فاهدافه ابعد بإذن الله من الاهداف التي ذكرتها قولو يارب   الان مجرد كسر اللو الحالي مواصل نزوله بإذن الله للهدف واهداف اخرى بإذن الله راقبو المجنون اذا كسر اللو الحالي 140.38 توقعو اليورو ين بيكسر والله اعلم   والله انا مدسم للاخير اذا ربي كاتب لنا رزق ناخذه بإذن الله وتوفيقه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## eto2

اخي الجميل شكرا لتحليلاتك الرائعة
ممكن اخر تحديثات الكيبل اذا امكن

----------


## aljameel

هو بيبني موجه هابطة والله اعلم المتوقع بإذن الله التاي لتاكدو من البناء كموجه هابطة والله اعلم منها فائدة تعليمية وإن شاء الله ربحية بتوفيقه وفضلة اذا توفقنا بها كموجه اهدافها ابعد مجرد تتاكد سابلغكم باهدافها بإذن الله ارسم فيبو بين الفمة 120.46 واللو 118.55 واقف على الـ 50% المتوقع منها يرتد  ونسمي اللو 118.55 =1 الهاي الحالي الواقف عليه 2 المفروض ينزل للبحث عن هدف 3  اكيد 3 بكسر اللو 118.55 ومنها ياتي بهدف 3 بإذن الله ثم يصعد ليصحح وايجاد 4 ثم نزول وكسر اللو الذي يعمله لايجاد 5 بإذن الله  والله الموفق  هذا المتوقع ليس جزم صحيح انما المعطيات بتقول كذا والله اعلم

----------


## beshay

لا يوجد  لقب يصلح لك الا
ملك التحليل ومن اليوم  لقبك عندى  هو 
الملك

----------


## aljameel

ها اطمئنيتم الان بإذن الله تسعدو منه قولو يارب ياكريم  الان ما امامه الا اللو الحالي 118.55 ونقوله باي باي ياروروووووو للاهداف بإذن الله   كما ذكرت الان الهدف بإذن الله 118 بكس ر 118.13 ومتوقع والله اعلم بسهولة الكسر على شأن كذا بنا موجه جديدة لكسرها والله اعلم الان النقطة المهمه بعد 118 بإذن الله النقطة 117.31 بكسرها بإذن الله نشوفه بإذن الله عند 116 و 115 وكسر 114.69 للهاوية يارورو بإذن الله وتوفيقه   المهم النقطة 117.31 مالم تكسر ستوب شراء احتمال بيصعد للتصحيح انما غير متاكد حتى اللحظة ولكن خذوها بالحسبان والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## alhriri2001

انا اول واحد يستعمل اللقب
منووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا ملك 
الكيييييييييييييييييييييييييييينج

----------


## صاحب هدف

أستاي المجنون كسر كل اللوات متل اليورو ين  
هدفهم سوا ولا المجنون وضع خاص  
ومبروووووووووووووك لكل من دخل معنا   
الحمد لله بالربح

----------


## karimahmed422

> ها اطمئنيتم الان بإذن الله تسعدو منه قولو يارب ياكريم  الان ما امامه الا اللو الحالي 118.55 ونقوله باي باي ياروروووووو للاهداف بإذن الله   كما ذكرت الان الهدف بإذن الله 118 بكس ر 118.13 ومتوقع والله اعلم بسهولة الكسر على شأن كذا بنا موجه جديدة لكسرها والله اعلم الان النقطة المهمه بعد 118 بإذن الله النقطة 117.31 بكسرها بإذن الله نشوفه بإذن الله عند 116 و 115 وكسر 114.69 للهاوية يارورو بإذن الله وتوفيقه   المهم النقطة 117.31 مالم تكسر ستوب شراء احتمال بيصعد للتصحيح انما غير متاكد حتى اللحظة ولكن خذوها بالحسبان والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 ندخل بيع الان

----------


## aBoRaMa

يا أبطال   قولوا ما شاء الله ولا قوة إلا بالله على أمرين   الأول    القائد البطل ابو مروان   والثاني   دبلت الرصيد

----------


## aljameel

المتقوع اليورو يعمل قاع جديد انا ماذكرت لكم الاسبوع الماضي وقبل بداية هذا الاسبوع  اثناء وضعي لتوصيتان للكيبل واليورو  وذكرت هدف الكيبل  بإذن الله 1.4440  ولكن لا تربطوعليه الان مجرد اجد مدخل من نقطة جيدة اقصد من قمة وليس قاع ونضعها ببالنا متى تصل الله اعلم انما لها شروط  فيما بعد ساذكر شرح كامل بإذن الله متى ماتوفرت معطياته   وتوصية اليورو دولار بإن المعطيات بتقول اليورو لابد يعمل قاع جديد تحت 1.2662 او يصل لها  وهاهو اليورو متوقع عمل قاع سنوي جديد تحت 1.2682 لا اتذكر انما 2682 او 2662 والله اعلم اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبروووك عليكم الارباح وعقبال مليون نقطة يارب للجميع   ها انا وقفت معكم نقطة بنقطة ولله الحمد توفقنا به  بستوب هذا ياكل هذا لا احد يقول انا لسه خاسر الحمد لله والشكر له  موفقين بإذن الله جميعا  معكم معطيات اليورو ين وانتم وخياركم  متى تنجو ربحكم انما الصبر جميل والله يجملنا معكم يارب

----------


## karimahmed422

انا دخلت بيع من 118.11
صح ام غلط

----------


## karimahmed422

> انا دخلت بيع من 118.11
> صح ام غلط

 حضرتك اعمل الستوب كام

----------


## karimahmed422

> انا دخلت بيع من 118.11
> صح ام غلط

 حضرتك اغلق الصفقة ولا اعمل اية

----------


## aljameel

> حضرتك اغلق الصفقة ولا اعمل اية

 اخي الله يهديك ويصلحك من قال لك ادخل بعد مانزل  لاتخاف ينزل بإذن الله المهم راقب النقطة 117.31 احتمال يصل لها اوقرب منها اويكسرها كسرها متوقع عطاء له واجني ربحك بخيارك مالم تكسر اجني وراقب وادخل شراء بعد تاكد مو يكسر وبعدها تدخل او يعد 50ولا 100 نقطة وتدخل  الله يرزقك ويرزقنا جميعا   يا اخوان نصيحة لوجه الله تعالى لا احد منكم يلحق سعر مهما اغراك  مجرد سبب لك اغراء اعرف بانك بتخسر  المؤاشرات مبنيه على نفسيات الناس  والله الموفق

----------


## karimahmed422

> اخي الله يهديك ويصلحك من قال لك ادخل بعد مانزل  لاتخاف ينزل بإذن الله المهم راقب النقطة 117.31 احتمال يصل لها اوقرب منها اويكسرها كسرها متوقع عطاء له واجني ربحك بخيارك مالم تكسر اجني وراقب وادخل شراء بعد تاكد مو يكسر وبعدها تدخل او يعد 50ولا 100 نقطة وتدخل  الله يرزقك ويرزقنا جميعا   يا اخوان نصيحة لوجه الله تعالى لا احد منكم يلحق سعر مهما اغراك  مجرد سبب لك اغراء اعرف بانك بتخسر  المؤاشرات مبنيه على نفسيات الناس  والله الموفق

 الحمد لله جنيت ارباحى 85 نقطة فى 10 دقائق بسم ماشاء الله
الف شكر

----------


## eur/usd

أخي وأستاذي أبا مروان الكل ربح من اليورو دولار وانا خسران بنسبة 70 بالمائة من المحفظة ولذلك عملت هدج
ممكن تساعدني بدقة متناهية وبقدر الإمكان عن قاع نهائي له حتى اتخلص من البيع وأبقي الشراء وأضيف عقود زيادة شراء ايضا لعلي استطيع تعويض خسارتي وأجرك على الله تعالى

----------


## ahmed_samir77

> اخي الله يهديك ويصلحك من قال لك ادخل بعد مانزل   لاتخاف ينزل بإذن الله المهم راقب النقطة 117.31 احتمال يصل لها اوقرب منها اويكسرها كسرها متوقع عطاء له واجني ربحك بخيارك مالم تكسر اجني وراقب وادخل شراء بعد تاكد مو يكسر وبعدها تدخل او يعد 50ولا 100 نقطة وتدخل  الله يرزقك ويرزقنا جميعا   يا اخوان نصيحة لوجه الله تعالى لا احد منكم يلحق سعر مهما اغراك  مجرد سبب لك اغراء اعرف بانك بتخسر  المؤاشرات مبنيه على نفسيات الناس  والله الموفق

  
اخى العزيز هل ندخل شراء على اليورو الان

----------


## lionofegypt2020

انهياااااااااااااااااار فى اليورو ين والباوند ين والدولار ين والكيبل

----------


## karimahmed422

طيب حضرتك نقاط الدخول تانى تبقى فين 
والف شكر لك

----------


## صاحب هدف

حذاري يا أخواني إلي مش داخل لا يدخل الان لا يغركم النزول 
فوااااااااات ربح ولا خسارة وإن شاء الله الفرص كثيررررررة 
والله من وراء القصد

----------


## صاحب هدف

يا أبو مروان أين النقاط التي تصعب كسرها برأيك 
أنا آسف بعرفك مشغوووووووووووول

----------


## صاحب هدف

محتاجين كلمة منك يا جميل  :Big Grin:

----------


## Booss

*الاخ العزيز ابو مروان ..  
لقد ذكرت نقطة 1.4931 في الكبيل , بعد كسرها بكثير هل نقوم بالشراء بغرض التصحيح ؟؟؟**

----------


## aljameel

راقبو 117.70 تقريبا اما يرتد منها نزول او يواصل صعوده والله اعلم 
لا للاستعجال بالمراقبة 
والله الموفق

----------


## صاحب هدف

لو إخترق 117.70  نجني البيع يابو مروان

----------


## صاحب هدف

117.94

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يبيع متوقع والله اعلم بيواصل صعوده  
لا احد يستعجل بس اتاكد ابالغكم بإذن الله 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## ahmed_samir77

> لا احد يبيع متوقع والله اعلم بيواصل صعوده  
> لا احد يستعجل بس اتاكد ابالغكم بإذن الله 
> موفقين بإذن الله

   أخى أبو مروان هل ترى الدولار فرنك فرصة للشراء الأن و شكرا

----------


## jihad azzam

> لا احد يبيع متوقع والله اعلم بيواصل صعوده  
> لا احد يستعجل بس اتاكد ابالغكم بإذن الله 
> موفقين بإذن الله

 نحن بانتظار اشارتك على اليورو دولار
جزاك الله خيرا
متابعين معك

----------


## aBoRaMa

من يؤيدني في نظرتي للدولار ين 
قمتين هدفها جنوبي 300 نقطة عند 88.50 تزيد تنقص شوي 
لكن اعتقد يجب عليه ان يختبر الترند المكسور اولاً

----------


## karimahmed422

ندخل بيع فى اليورو/ ين
ولا لسة شوية

----------


## aljameel

الانسان مايأخذ الا نصيبه المكتوب له من رب العباد  احمدك واشكرك يارب على نعمك علي   غلطت الشاطر بـــ 10 المثل بيقول   اخواني والله هل تصدقو  اني ناسي عقود الشراء لليورو ين عندما كنا بنراقبه يافوق ياتحت  فكنت عامل شراء وبيع  عندما اخبرتكم بها يافوق ياتحت  والله والله اني ناسيهم بالغلط ذهبت للصلاة وخفت يعكس على السوق على أن رجع براقب  واغلق بالرغم انهم بمثلو 20% من عقود البيع  ربحان ضعفهم 4 مرات ولله الحمد والحمد لله على كل شي   الا اني انزعجت من شفتهم عندما رغبت اغلق لا ومنين الشراء من 119.88 و 120.04  وها انا  مشغول مع عقودي الخاسرة براقب لعلى وعسى يصعد  رغم اني الحمد لله ربحان اضعافهم انما الانسان بطبعه طماع بصراحة  مو بخاطري اغلقهم  لسبب  اني لا احب اغلق عقد خاسر  ولست زعلان انما احاول فيهم يابطلع بربح او  لا رابح ولا خاسر بإذن الله وفضله اطلع بنتيجة معهم  انا ذكرتها لسبب واحد بأن الانسان مايأخذ الا نصيبه  المكتوب له  والحمد والشكر لك يارب على نعمك التي انعمت بها علينا   اعطوني فرصة بس اتاكد منه سوف ابلغكم انما للصعود والله اعلم لكم لا اعرف والله الموفق

----------


## darkprince

الله يوفقك ويرزقك 999999999 ضعف حسابك مو صفقتك

----------


## aljameel

المهم والله اعلم فوق 117 متوقع صعود له للـ 118.80 بإذن الله  اذا نزل تحتها لا احد يستعجل اوكي  تاكيد الصعود اختراق الهاي الذي عمله الان 117.98   المهم من 118.80\119 احتمال يرتد وهو ضعيف انما اخذ بالحسبان والاحتمال المتوقع والله اعلم عند الـ120 تقريبا   هي اجتهاد فقط اما يواصل صعود او يصحح ويرتد مرة اخرى فانتم راقبو وتعاملو مع هذه المعلومات لا احد يستعجل بالبيع  فوات ربح ولا خسارة والله يكتب لي ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا واسمحولي بعض الوقت

----------


## صدام

> الانسان مايأخذ الا نصيبه المكتوب له من رب العباد  احمدك واشكرك يارب على نعمك علي   غلطت الشاطر بـــ 10 المثل بيقول   اخواني والله هل تصدقو  اني ناسي عقود الشراء لليورو ين عندما كنا بنراقبه يافوق ياتحت  فكنت عامل شراء وبيع  عندما اخبرتكم بها يافوق ياتحت  والله والله اني ناسيهم بالغلط ذهبت للصلاة وخفت يعكس على السوق على أن رجع براقب  واغلق بالرغم انهم بمثلو 20% من عقود البيع  ربحان ضعفهم 4 مرات ولله الحمد والحمد لله على كل شي   الا اني انزعجت من شفتهم عندما رغبت اغلق لا ومنين الشراء من 119.88 و 120.04  وها انا  مشغول مع عقودي الخاسرة براقب لعلى وعسى يصعد  رغم اني الحمد لله ربحان اضعافهم انما الانسان بطبعه طماع بصراحة  مو بخاطري اغلقهم  لسبب  اني لا احب اغلق عقد خاسر  ولست زعلان انما احاول فيهم يابطلع بربح او  لا رابح ولا خاسر بإذن الله وفضله اطلع بنتيجة معهم  انا ذكرتها لسبب واحد بأن الانسان مايأخذ الا نصيبه  المكتوب له  والحمد والشكر لك يارب على نعمك التي انعمت بها علينا   اعطوني فرصة بس اتاكد منه سوف ابلغكم انما للصعود والله اعلم لكم لا اعرف والله الموفق

 الحمدلله على كل حال اخي ابو مروان وان شاء الله تنتبه للعقود وان شاء الله تتمكن من اغلاقهم بربح 
تحياتي

----------


## aBoRaMa

> المهم والله اعلم فوق 117 متوقع صعود له للـ 118.80 بإذن الله  اذا نزل تحتها لا احد يستعجل اوكي  تاكيد الصعود اختراق الهاي الذي عمله الان 117.98   المهم من 118.80\119 احتمال يرتد وهو ضعيف انما اخذ بالحسبان والاحتمال المتوقع والله اعلم عند الـ120 تقريبا   هي اجتهاد فقط اما يواصل صعود او يصحح ويرتد مرة اخرى فانتم راقبو وتعاملو مع هذه المعلومات لا احد يستعجل بالبيع  فوات ربح ولا خسارة والله يكتب لي ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  واسمحولي بعض الوقت

  
طيب عطنا ارقام المجنون الله لا يهينك

----------


## ahmed_samir77

> المهم والله اعلم فوق 117 متوقع صعود له للـ 118.80 بإذن الله  اذا نزل تحتها لا احد يستعجل اوكي  تاكيد الصعود اختراق الهاي الذي عمله الان 117.98   المهم من 118.80\119 احتمال يرتد وهو ضعيف انما اخذ بالحسبان والاحتمال المتوقع والله اعلم عند الـ120 تقريبا   هي اجتهاد فقط اما يواصل صعود او يصحح ويرتد مرة اخرى فانتم راقبو وتعاملو مع هذه المعلومات لا احد يستعجل بالبيع  فوات ربح ولا خسارة والله يكتب لي ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  واسمحولي بعض الوقت

 أخى الكريم بالنسبة لليورو دولار و الباوند دولار ما الموقف انا بائع من 4912 و 2726 ماذا تنصحنى و شكرا

----------


## karimahmed422

هل الشراء الان أمن لليورو / ين
أصل انا بصراحة طمعت ودخلت شراء

----------


## karimahmed422

> هل الشراء الان أمن لليورو / ين
> أصل انا بصراحة طمعت ودخلت شراء

 انا خايف وعايز اقفل الصفقة سعر الشراء116.86

----------


## karimahmed422

وخسارة قريبة و لا مكسب بعيد

----------


## karimahmed422

انا طمعت بعترف بكدة
وربنا يسترها معايا

----------


## karimahmed422

انا بدخل فى اوقات غلط حسيت انة طالع 
ضحك عليا

----------


## سلطان فوركسي

حتى انا خاسر الان حوالي 350 نقطة باليورو ين عمله فاشلة جدا
مادري اغلاق الصفقة ولا فيه امل صعوود عطونا حل

----------


## karimahmed422

حضرتك اغلق ولا انتظر

----------


## karimahmed422

> حتى انا خاسر الان حوالي 350 نقطة باليورو ين عمله فاشلة جدا
> مادري اغلاق الصفقة ولا استمر عطونا حل

 الله يبشرك بالخير 
ويعدية عليك بسلام ان شاء الله

----------


## سلطان فوركسي

> الله يبشرك بالخير 
> ويعدية عليك بسلام ان شاء الله

 
اي خير الله يهديك اقولك خسران 350 وزيادة

----------


## karimahmed422

حضرتك اقفل الصفقة و لا انتظر

----------


## karimahmed422

> اي خير الله يهديك اقولك خسران 350 وزيادة

 انا اسف اخى ان شاء الله خير وربنا يكرمك وتغلقهم بمكسب بأذن الله وربنا معاك يارب

----------


## karimahmed422

يارب عفوك ورضاك

----------


## aBoRaMa

لو تم كسر 91.58 ولو بنقطة،، فرأيي أن الزوج سيهبط ليحقق هدف الدبل توب عند 88.37

----------


## eur/usd

> أخي وأستاذي أبا مروان الكل ربح من اليورو دولار وانا خسران بنسبة 70 بالمائة من المحفظة ولذلك عملت هدج
> ممكن تساعدني بدقة متناهية وبقدر الإمكان عن قاع نهائي له حتى اتخلص من البيع وأبقي الشراء وأضيف عقود زيادة شراء ايضا لعلي استطيع تعويض خسارتي وأجرك على الله تعالى

 أرجو الرد إن أمكن أبا مروان

----------


## karimahmed422

هو للدرجة دية اليورو ضعيف كدة

----------


## أبو جوان

يا اخوان اللي قاعد يصير لليورو ين مضحك بجد
أنا أخاف المنصة عندي اتهبلت خلاص

----------


## aljoufi

انهارت اوروبا

----------


## karimahmed422

الخسارة 600 دولاار

----------


## karimahmed422

حسابى قرب يصفر اعما اية
اقفل

----------


## karimahmed422

الخسارة 700 دولار

----------


## karimahmed422

ارجوكم حد يرد عليا

----------


## aBoRaMa

تعلموا تعلموا تعلموا  إدارة رأس المال  والله اللي صاير يدمي القلب  يفترض انكم مدبلين راس المال مرات ومرات  لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله

----------


## karimahmed422

والله دة اول يوم ادخل معاكم
وانا خسارتى الان 750 دولار

----------


## karimahmed422

رصيدى 150 دولار ويصفر
انا قلبى هيقف

----------


## aljoufi

> والله دة اول يوم ادخل معاكم
> وانا خسارتى الان 750 دولار

  الله يكون في عونك يا أخي ويرجعلك راس مالك  وزيادة
شكل الوضع خرج عن السيطرة لاتحليل فني ينفع ولا اي شي ( فوضى) في الأسواق

----------


## aBoRaMa

> الله يكون في عونك يا أخي ويرجعلك راس مالك وزيادة
> شكل الوضع خرج عن السيطرة لاتحليل فني ينفع ولا اي شي ( فوضى) في الأسواق

  
لا والله التحليل ينفع ونص 
وشوف مشاركاتي ومشاركات ابو مروان ونحدد الارقام بدقة 
وىخر فرصة كانت الدولار ين،، وبمجرد كتبتها وفي اقل من 5 دقائق مزل نزول قوي 
السر في ادارة راس المال

----------


## samer samer

السلام عليكم والحمد لله  
كلام ابو راما صح انا رغم انو قرات كتير تحاليل في اكتر من مكان وظبطت بس ما الي نصيب اربح خسرت 2500 دولار من امس لليوم بس عموما الدرس المستمر انو ادارة راس المال اهم من التحاليل 
الله يجزيكن الخير خصوصي الجميل

----------


## aljoufi

> لا والله التحليل ينفع ونص 
> وشوف مشاركاتي ومشاركات ابو مروان ونحدد الارقام بدقة 
> وىخر فرصة كانت الدولار ين،، وبمجرد كتبتها وفي اقل من 5 دقائق مزل نزول قوي 
> السر في ادارة راس المال

  ابو راما انا اتكلم عن اليوم ولا دعم تم احترامه وين التحليل (off)
ادارة راس المال مهمة جدا
تحياتي

----------


## darkprince

يالقهرررررررررررررررررررررررررر ين نزل لويننننننننننننننننننننننننننن لو نقطة 10 سنت جابت 70 دولار كيف لو زيادة

----------


## aBoRaMa

> لو تم كسر 91.58 ولو بنقطة،، فرأيي أن الزوج سيهبط ليحقق هدف الدبل توب عند 88.37

  
تحقق الهدف وفوقه حلااااااااااااااااوة  
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## a.m.a14

الاسواق الى اين  تهوي 
هل نبيع ام الصبر زين الى تهدء العاصفة الي اكلت الاخضر واليابس وياسعد من دخل بيع ونام 
والارزاق بيد الله سبحانه

----------


## aBoRaMa

تصدقون حاولت اشتري اليورو ين مع الارتداد وشريته ماركت عند اقل نقطة وعطاني فرق 40 نقطة لكن الحمدلله الان كسبان 150 نقطة

----------


## jihad azzam

ربحت باليورو دولار 100 نقطة  
اضرب واهرب 
الحمد  لله

----------


## aBoRaMa

> ربحت باليورو دولار 100 نقطة  
> اضرب واهرب

 تصدق سالفة اضرب واهرب خسرتني اليوم 800 نقطة لكن الحمدلله طلعت 2000 فقط من الخطف

----------


## MeshariWM

انا ربحت 140 من اليورو دولا عالديمو  :Regular Smile:

----------


## beshay

الاخوه  افضل  حل هو الخروج من السوق

----------


## alhriri2001

انا دخلت بيع على اليورو ين وعكس لفوق حينزل تانى ولا اقفلها وخساره اكتر من 250 نقطه

----------


## alhriri2001

400 نقطه  
ربنا يسلم

----------


## صاحب هدف

نعم إلي برا السوق يا أخوان لا تدخلو الان رجااااااء والله من وراء القصد

----------


## alhriri2001

طيب اقفل صفقات البيع اللى عكست ولا لا 
 انا داخل النقطه باربعه دولار والسوق مسلب اكتر من الف وميه حد يشور عليه

----------


## BRUFEN

> تصدقون حاولت اشتري اليورو ين مع الارتداد وشريته ماركت عند اقل نقطة وعطاني فرق 40 نقطة لكن الحمدلله الان كسبان 150 نقطة

 الله يكون بعونا وانا اخوك الله لا يخسر مسلم 30% من الحساب خسارة الآن
بسبته الله يخلف صمت من يوم الأثنين الين اليوم وأفطرت على خسارة 
لعلها خيرة إن شاء الله

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

> طيب اقفل صفقات البيع اللى عكست ولا لا 
>  انا داخل النقطه باربعه دولار والسوق مسلب اكتر من الف وميه حد يشور عليه

 الحل المؤقت فى الوقت الحالى انك تفح صفقة هيدج وتنتظر وتحتسب الخسارة الحالية انها محسوب ولعلها ترد ولكن كل ذلك يتوقف على رأس مالك هل سيتحمل الهيدج أم لا

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

> الحل المؤقت فى الوقت الحالى انك تفح صفقة هيدج وتنتظر وتحتسب الخسارة الحالية انها محسوب ولعلها ترد ولكن كل ذلك يتوقف على رأس مالك هل سيتحمل الهيدج أم لا

 ويفضل ان تنتظر أول عشرة دقائق من الساعة القادمة لعله يعود ويعكس

----------


## Dr_hodhod

الداو اتوقف ياجماعه 
أول مره تحصل وألاقي حاجه موقوفه بالفوركس

----------


## صاحب هدف

يــــــا أســـــــــــــــتاذي الـــــــــــكل مـــــــــــنتظر  كــــــــــــــــــــــلمتك .....!! 
فلا تحرمنا من طلتك ..

----------


## خليفة

> المجنون والله اعلم مجرد كسر اللو اليوم هدفه بإذن الله 139.40\30  المهم امس او اول امس ذكرت لكم نقطة مهمة في مسيرة المجنون وذكرت نقطتان لاني كنت ناسي ومو متاكد من احدهم  النقطة هي 139.16 والله اعلم   مالم تكسر فهي ستوب للشراء  كسرت مزيد من النزول بإذن الله  والله الموفق

 مش ممكن يامبدع العرب  الله يبارك فيك وفى تحليلك كسبان 500 نقطه من المجنون . صدق اللى قال عليه مجنون , شىء غير طبيعى الواحد يكسب فى اليوم 500 اكيد فى ناس كسبت اكتر وخسرت اكتر واكتر ,
لكن الحمد لله انا متابع تحليلاتك وصدق اللى قال عليك جميل , افضل شىء إنك بتدى إتجاه عام ومؤشرات نزول وصعود ولا زلت اقول انها افضل من 100 توصيه ,
إلى الأمام يامحلل العرب , إن شاء الله مايصيبك الغرور وبالتوفيق بإذن الله انا عندى كلام كتير ليك لكن لن اطيل خشية الملل , ولكن اخر حاجه اقولها إنك فى مشاركه قلت الصفقات لابد ان تكون ستوب لوز  لأنها طريق النجاح وانا اقول طريق النجاه , لإن بعض الناس للأسف بتجزع لما تخسر 10 او 15 $ ولا يلتزموا بالستوب لوز مظنة الإرتداد ثم يكتشفوا انهم كانوا فى نعمه حينما تتفاقم الخساره وتصل إلى 700 او 1000$ .
والله الموفق للجميع وفى الختام . الســـــــــــــــــــــــلام لمحللنا محلل العرب

----------


## aBoRaMa

> مش ممكن يامبدع العرب الله يبارك فيك وفى تحليلك كسبان 500 نقطه من المجنون . صدق اللى قال عليه مجنون , شىء غير طبيعى الواحد يكسب فى اليوم 500 اكيد فى ناس كسبت اكتر وخسرت اكتر واكتر , لكن الحمد لله انا متابع تحليلاتك وصدق اللى قال عليك جميل , افضل شىء إنك بتدى إتجاه عام ومؤشرات نزول وصعود ولا زلت اقول انها افضل من 100 توصيه , إلى الأمام يامحلل العرب , إن شاء الله مايصيبك الغرور وبالتوفيق بإذن الله انا عندى كلام كتير ليك لكن لن اطيل خشية الملل , ولكن اخر حاجه اقولها إنك فى مشاركه قلت الصفقات لابد ان تكون ستوب لوز لأنها طريق النجاح وانا اقول طريق النجاه , لإن بعض الناس للأسف بتجزع لما تخسر 10 او 15 $ ولا يلتزموا بالستوب لوز مظنة الإرتداد ثم يكتشفوا انهم كانوا فى نعمه حينما تتفاقم الخساره وتصل إلى 700 او 1000$ .  والله الموفق للجميع وفى الختام . الســـــــــــــــــــــــلام لمحللنا محلل العرب

 كلامك صحيح يا خليفة،، الستوب لوز من اهم ادوات ادارة راس المال

----------


## MeshariWM

بأنتظار تحليلاتك الرائعه اخ جميل
الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## أبو جوان

فينك يا أبو مروان ماشاء الله اليوم أخذنا اللي فيه النصيب بارك الله بك
ان شاء تكون تصرفت بعقود الشراء يورو ين اللي عندك
وربي يرزقك من حيث تحتسب ولا تحتسب يا الجميل

----------


## BRUFEN

طيب الآن هل وقت شراء هل ما زال البيع قائم 
الصورة كيف بالضبط

----------


## aBoRaMa

يا اخوان الان فترة اسيوية،، ويفضل الابتعاد 
نراكم مع افتتاح الفترة الاوروبية 
تصبحون على  خير

----------


## صاحب هدف

يا بو مروان  احلف بالله اني انشغل بالي عليك انا شايفك متواجد بس ماعم تكتب شي !!  
احلفك بالله تطمني عليك ولو بسلام ..

----------


## soliter

ان شاء الله تكون بخير اخى العذيذ

----------


## eur/usd

هل عكس اليورو دولار الاتجاه أو لا زال اتجاهه ؟

----------


## lord hamza

قول ان شالله انه عكس ..
بكفيه نزول وصل لمستويات رهيبه ! يطلع فوق بكفي هتك بالمحافظ  :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:

----------


## eur/usd

> قول ان شالله انه عكس ..
> بكفيه نزول وصل لمستويات رهيبه ! يطلع فوق بكفي هتك بالمحافظ

 نريد من الأساتذة من يؤكد لنا ذلك لأني عامل هدج فلو عكس أتخلص من عقود البيع وأبقي عقود الشراء

----------


## vron2005

اخوانى الاعزاء  الجميل معاه صفقات خسرانه مثل ما ذكر هو امس  فيجب ان تعذروه لانه يريد التخلص منهم  فامس يوم كارثي لناس كثيرين وخاصتا للذين لا يستخدمون ستوب لوز  اللهم اخرج الجميع سالم يارب  على الاقل براس  المال

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم 
صباح الورد 
اللي وده يشتري يورو دولار ،، يشتري ولكن بحذر 
وترى أنا مثلكم،، ممكن اخسر وممكن اربح 
ايقاف الخسارة 1.2585،، ويفضل الشراء  من اقرب نقطة لها او المجازفة والشراء الان

----------


## ba7rany83

أخوي أبو رما.. 
تشوف ان الاتجاه عكس للصعود ؟ نتمنى .. بس ما أظن الا انها موجة تصحيحية ما بتعدي كثير  :Frown:

----------


## eur/usd

> السلام عليكم 
> صباح الورد 
> اللي وده يشتري يورو دولار ،، يشتري ولكن بحذر 
> وترى أنا مثلكم،، ممكن اخسر وممكن اربح 
> ايقاف الخسارة 1.2585،، ويفضل الشراء  من اقرب نقطة لها او المجازفة والشراء الان

 
أنا عندي هدج هل أتخلص الآن من البيع واستبدله بشراء اضافة الى الشراء الموجود علما أن خسارتي تقريبا 75 بالمائة من رأس المال ؟

----------


## aBoRaMa

يا اخوان انا عندي مشكلة اتصال صار لها اكثر من ساعة 
الاتصال مفصول تماما وما اقدر ادخل على البرنامج ولا على موقع الشركة 
هل تواجهون مشلكة مماثلة

----------


## eur/usd

> يا اخوان انا عندي مشكلة اتصال صار لها اكثر من ساعة 
> الاتصال مفصول تماما وما اقدر ادخل على البرنامج ولا على موقع الشركة 
> هل تواجهون مشلكة مماثلة

 نعم أنا عندي نفس المشكلة وسأكلم الشركة الآن

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> يا اخوان انا عندي مشكلة اتصال صار لها اكثر من ساعة 
> الاتصال مفصول تماما وما اقدر ادخل على البرنامج ولا على موقع الشركة 
> هل تواجهون مشلكة مماثلة

  

> نعم أنا عندي نفس المشكلة وسأكلم الشركة الآن

  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  وبركاته : 
تم ابلاغ الدعم الخاص بشركة افكسول بالمشكلة وهذا ردهم:   We are having technical  difficulties. Please try back again in  30 minutes. Our technical support team is working on this issue. We  appreciate your patience.   يوجد مشكلة تقنية حاليا فى برامج الشركة وسيتم محاولة العودة  للعمل فى غضون 30 دقيقة , الفريق التقني يعمل على ذلك الان   Robert: If you  have open trades, please call the trading department 201-345-2210 Ext.  2210. We apologize for the inconvenience. Thank you 
من لديه صفقات مفتوحة ويريد اغلاقها الان عليه الاتصال بالرقم اعلاه   
هذا رد الشركة وان شاء الله البرامج تعود مرة اخري للعمل بشكل طبيعي

----------


## aBoRaMa

شكراً رانيا

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم
صباح الخيرجميعا

----------


## eur/usd

> السلام عليكم
> صباح الخيرجميعا

 
عليكم السلام أخي الغالي أبا مروان
صباح النوووووووور 
أهلا بعودتك الحميدة والحمدلله على السلامة عزيزي
الورشة تائةه ومتخبطة بدونك

----------


## eur/usd

> أخي وأستاذي أبا مروان الكل ربح من اليورو دولار وانا خسران بنسبة 70 بالمائة من المحفظة ولذلك عملت هدج
> ممكن تساعدني بدقة متناهية وبقدر الإمكان عن قاع نهائي له حتى اتخلص من البيع وأبقي الشراء وأضيف عقود زيادة شراء ايضا لعلي استطيع تعويض خسارتي وأجرك على الله تعالى

 
وهل الآن عكس اتجاهه من هابط إلى صاعد أم لا زال هابطا ؟

----------


## amiro

صباح الخير على الجميع

----------


## aBoRaMa

أهلا وسهلاً يا ابو مروان 
الحمدلله على السلامة 
شكلك كنت في حلبة ملاكمة،، عساك بس ما تصوبت

----------


## سلطان فوركسي

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل بالامس خسرت حوالي 400 نقطة من اليورو ين بس لوحده 
ربي يعوضنا انشالله

----------


## eur/usd

> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل بالامس خسرت حوالي 400 نقطة من اليورو ين بس لوحده 
> ربي يعوضنا انشالله

 يقول أحد الشعراء :
وأعلم أني لم تصبني مصيبة #####من الدهر إلا قد أصابت فتى مثلي

----------


## aljameel

> الانسان مايأخذ الا نصيبه المكتوب له من رب العباد   احمدك واشكرك يارب على نعمك علي   غلطت الشاطر بـــ 10 المثل بيقول   اخواني والله هل تصدقو اني ناسي عقود الشراء لليورو ين عندما كنا بنراقبه يافوق ياتحت  فكنت عامل شراء وبيع  عندما اخبرتكم بها يافوق ياتحت  والله والله اني ناسيهم بالغلط ذهبت للصلاة وخفت يعكس على السوق على أن رجع براقب واغلق بالرغم انهم بمثلو 20% من عقود البيع  ربحان ضعفهم 4 مرات ولله الحمد والحمد لله على كل شي  الا اني انزعجت من شفتهم عندما رغبت اغلق لا ومنين الشراء من 119.88 و 120.04  وها انا مشغول مع عقودي الخاسرة براقب لعلى وعسى يصعد رغم اني الحمد لله ربحان اضعافهم انما الانسان بطبعه طماع بصراحة مو بخاطري اغلقهم  لسبب اني لا احب اغلق عقد خاسر  ولست زعلان انما احاول فيهم يابطلع بربح او لا رابح ولا خاسر بإذن الله وفضله اطلع بنتيجة معهم  انا ذكرتها لسبب واحد بأن الانسان مايأخذ الا نصيبه المكتوب له  والحمد والشكر لك يارب على نعمك التي انعمت بها علينا   اعطوني فرصة بس اتاكد منه سوف ابلغكم انما للصعود والله اعلم لكم لا اعرف  والله الموفق

   السلام عليكم صباح الخيرجميعا  اخواني من يسأل علي    الشي اذا خرج عن سيطرة الانسان فيجب الابتعاد عنه حتى تتضح الامور  امس الحمد لله انا من يوصي على اليور ين ومعكم خطوة بخطوة وحددت اهدافه ونقاطه بمعني مافيه شي الا وذكرته لكم وللامانه حتى هدفه 114.70 حددته لكم   ومن البدايه كان هدفنا فيه 116.60 ودائما اذكر اهدافه واكيد اخوان لنا هنا يتذكرو كلامي بإذن الله اليورو ين للـ118\117\116 واخرها امس ذكرت لكم بالنقاط في حال كذا بيروح لكذا منها واخرها 115\114  بالنهاية انا ذكرت لكم ما اعرفه ما لا اعرفه اكون كاذب عليكم  انه ينزل 110 بصراحة ماتوقعت ذلك بتاتا  والله انا من يوصي لكم اني متورط بهدك له امس وخاسر جزء كبير من الحساب  والسبب اني نسيت عقود الشراء عندما وصيت عليه امس وذكرت لكم نبي ندخل شراء وبيع اين يتجه بنفك واحد منهم  والله  اني خاسر جزء كبير من الحساب سببه نسيان عقود الشراء لم اغلق عندما نزل فوجدتها فرصه نزوله للـ 115 فضاعفت الشراء  من قبلها دخلت بشراء اخر للتعوض لاتخلص من عقودي الاول عل السريع  اقصد امس بنفس اليوم وهنا كارثة الحساب  المضاعفة عملتها 10 اضعاف السابقة واكثر  ومن بعدها انهار اليورو ين والحساب معه  ماذا اعمل عملت هدك  سبحان الله على 111 بالنهاية نصيب الانسان ما ياخذ الانصيبه  انا ذكرت لكم ماذا فعلت والله الذي لا اله الا هو لا عارف اساعد نفسي فكيف اساعدكم  هل افك الهدك او الشراء اغلقت الحساب  والله كريم هاهو ارتفع ولكن غير واضح بالنسبة مجرد تستقر الاسواق الله كريم فارجو ان تعذروني

----------


## aBoRaMa

الله يعوض علينا وعليكم 
الظاهر مافيه احد استفاد امس الا القليل 
الحمدلله رب العالمين

----------


## eur/usd

> السلام عليكم صباح الخيرجميعا  اخواني من يسأل علي    الشي اذا خرج عن سيطرة الانسان فيجب الابتعاد عنه حتى تتضح الامور  امس الحمد لله انا من يوصي على اليور ين ومعكم خطوة بخطوة وحددت اهدافه ونقاطه بمعني مافيه شي الا وذكرته لكم وللامانه حتى هدفه 114.70 حددته لكم   ومن البدايه كان هدفنا فيه 116.60 ودائما اذكر اهدافه واكيد اخوان لنا هنا يتذكرو كلامي بإذن الله اليورو ين للـ118\117\116 واخرها امس ذكرت لكم بالنقاط في حال كذا بيروح لكذا منها واخرها 115\114  بالنهاية انا ذكرت لكم ما اعرفه ما لا اعرفه اكون كاذب عليكم  انه ينزل 110 بصراحة ماتوقعت ذلك بتاتا  والله انا من يوصي لكم اني متورط بهدك له امس وخاسر جزء كبير من الحساب  والسبب اني نسيت عقود الشراء عندما وصيت عليه امس وذكرت لكم نبي ندخل شراء وبيع اين يتجه بنفك واحد منهم  والله  اني خاسر جزء كبير من الحساب سببه نسيان عقود الشراء لم اغلق عندما نزل فوجدتها فرصه نزوله للـ 115 فضاعفت الشراء  من قبلها دخلت بشراء اخر للتعوض لاتخلص من عقودي الاول عل السريع  اقصد امس بنفس اليوم وهنا كارثة الحساب  المضاعفة عملتها 10 اضعاف السابقة واكثر  ومن بعدها انهار اليورو ين والحساب معه  ماذا اعمل عملت هدك  سبحان الله على 111 بالنهاية نصيب الانسان ما ياخذ الانصيبه  انا ذكرت لكم ماذا فعلت والله الذي لا اله الا هو لا عارف اساعد نفسي فكيف اساعدكم  هل افك الهدك او الشراء اغلقت الحساب  والله كريم هاهو ارتفع ولكن غير واضح بالنسبة مجرد تستقر الاسواق الله كريم فارجو ان تعذروني

 
معذور أستاذي الغالي 
والعوض على الله تعالى
وأنت لم تقصر مع أحد إلى درجة أنك تنسى حسابك ونفسك لأجلنا
فجزاك الله على ما تقدمه بالجنة إن شاء الله 
واسأله تعالى في هذا اليوم المبارك أن يعوضك بأضعاف ما خسرت أنت ونحن أيضا 
ونحن متألمون لأجلك كما تألمنا لأنفسنا وأكثر

----------


## aljameel

نصيحة لو جه الله  الرجا ء الابتعاد حتى تستقر الامور  الاسواق فيها تلاعب كبير لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله  فاذا رغبتم المعرفه ارجعو لبرامج التداول وقارنو بينهم على مثال المجنون الفروقات بمئات النقاط للمعلومية حسابي خسرت اكثر من 70% منه بسبب المجنون امس احلل بوادي والسوق بوادي

----------


## eur/usd

> نصيحة لو جه الله  الرجا ء الابتعاد حتى تستقر الامور  الاسواق فيها تلاعب كبير لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله  فاذا رغبتم المعرفه ارجعو لبرامج التداول وقارنو بينهم على مثال المجنون الفروقات بمئات النقاط للمعلومية حسابي خسرت اكثر من 70% منه بسبب المجنون امس احلل بوادي والسوق بوادي

 
قال تعالى : ( والذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون )
فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
والأمر كله لله من قبل ومن بعد ، نسأله تعالى أن يجعل من بعد هذا العسر يسرا قريبا

----------


## a.m.a14

> نصيحة لو جه الله  الرجا ء الابتعاد حتى تستقر الامور  الاسواق فيها تلاعب كبير لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله  فاذا رغبتم المعرفه ارجعو لبرامج التداول وقارنو بينهم على مثال المجنون الفروقات بمئات النقاط للمعلومية حسابي خسرت اكثر من 70% منه بسبب المجنون امس احلل بوادي والسوق بوادي

 الله يعوضك  يارب والله انها اقدار وارزاق من رب العباد       فالحمد لله  على كل شيئ  
معوضين ان شاء الله مع الصحة والعافية كل شي بيجي ان شاء الله   
مثل ماخسرت 70%من حسابك باذن الله  يتدبل 1000 مره وانت شيخ المحللين كلهم والف واحد يتمنى انه يصل الى ماوصلت الية من خبره ودرايه بالتحليل ماشاء الله عليك متميز جدا عيني عليك بارده      سير يالجميل والله يرعاك           :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## eur/usd

قالوا بأن هناك عطلا في منصات التداول وسيقومون بإصلاحه بعد نصف ساعة والآن انصرمت ساعة ونصف ولم يتم الإصلاح ولدينا صفقات لا ندري ما مصيرها الآن

----------


## aljameel

واذا شفتو المجنون نزل للـ 127 اليوم وا الاسبوع القادم اعرفو انا كلامي صحيح

----------


## eur/usd

> واذا شفتو المجنون نزل للـ 127 اليوم وا الاسبوع القادم اعرفو انا كلامي صحيح

 
أظن أن هناك كارثة تحدث ونحن لا ندري
المنصات متعطلة 
اتصلت بالرقم الذي وضعوه فلم يتصل
اتصلت برقم لشخص في نفس الشركة فكان قد وضع رسالة أنه بالخارج وسيعود
أرسلت إليهم إيميلا فلم يردوا عليه مع أنهم كانوا سريعين الرد على كل إيميل ارسله إليهم أما اليوم فلا حياة لمن تنادي

----------


## eur/usd

> أظن أن هناك كارثة تحدث ونحن لا ندري
> المنصات متعطلة 
> اتصلت بالرقم الذي وضعوه فلم يتصل
> اتصلت برقم لشخص في نفس الشركة فكان قد وضع رسالة أنه بالخارج وسيعود
> أرسلت إليهم إيميلا فلم يردوا عليه مع أنهم سريعين الرد على كل إيميل ارسله إليهم أما اليوم فلا حياة لمن تنادي

 وأزيدكم من الشعر بيتا 
موقعهم قبل قليل يفتح ومافي أي مشكلة
الآن حتى موقعهم لا يفتح معي http://fxsolutions.com/

----------


## beshay

الاخ العزيز 
ابو مروان
  مهما ان حصل ومهما جدث
فانك 
الملك
وتذكر ان ما حدث فوق طاقة البشر 
وان شاء الله ان شاء الله  ام شاء الله 
الكل يتعوض لك  وللجميع
صباح الخير
اهم شىء صحتك
يا غالى
الحال من بعضه

----------


## eur/usd

ممكن أحد يفيدني عن سعر اليورو دولار الآن كم ؟

----------


## ba7rany83

معوضين استاذي ...  و ان شاء الله خسارتك ما تكون 70% .. ان شاء الله تتعدل الاوضاع و تطلع ربحان أو بأقل الخسائر .. والله الخبر محزن انك تتكبد هالخسارة  :Frown: 
بالنسبة للسوق بالفعل غير مستقر .. و البارجة قالوا الداو طب و السبب خطأ الكتروني !! حسبي الله عليهم ..و تقفلت حسابات الأوادم ..
الله يعوّض على الجميع .. آميــــن .. 
بالنسبة للخلل .. شي طبيعي يتقفل الموقع الالكتروني بسبب الضغط الهائل .. لان الكل يتجه للموقع .. و شي طبيعي ما يردون بسرعة لان الضغط هائل بالرسائل اللي تجيهم .. 
ان شاء الله تنحل المشكلة عما قريب .. و ما أدراكم يمكن الخلل فيه الخير لنا بابعادنا عن الصفقات و اتخاذ أوامر مو لصالحنا .. 
و ان شاء الله بس السالفة ما تطلع بسبب ان الشركة تتلاعب و تجاول تسلب الناس فلوسها  :Big Grin:    
أسأل الله الرزّاق ذو القوة المتين أن يمن علينا جميعاً بالأرباح و يبعد عنا الخسائر .. آمــين يا رب

----------


## ba7rany83

عزيزي eur/usd 
تقدر تتابع الاسعار من مواقع تعطي الأسعار الحيّة مثل هالموقع :  http://fxtrade.oanda.com/ 
و السعر حالياً 1.2710  يعني أخذ اتجاه تصحيحي و واصل نزوله .. و ان شاء الله ما يستمر بالنزول و يرتفع مرة ثانية  :Regular Smile:

----------


## eur/usd

> معوضين استاذي ...  و ان شاء الله خسارتك ما تكون 70% .. ان شاء الله تتعدل الاوضاع و تطلع ربحان أو بأقل الخسائر .. والله الخبر محزن انك تتكبد هالخسارة 
> بالنسبة للسوق بالفعل غير مستقر .. و البارجة قالوا الداو طب و السبب خطأ الكتروني !! حسبي الله عليهم ..و تقفلت حسابات الأوادم ..
> الله يعوّض على الجميع .. آميــــن .. 
> بالنسبة للخلل .. شي طبيعي يتقفل الموقع الالكتروني بسبب الضغط الهائل .. لان الكل يتجه للموقع .. و شي طبيعي ما يردون بسرعة لان الضغط هائل بالرسائل اللي تجيهم .. 
> ان شاء الله تنحل المشكلة عما قريب .. و ما أدراكم يمكن الخلل فيه الخير لنا بابعادنا عن الصفقات و اتخاذ أوامر مو لصالحنا .. 
> و ان شاء الله بس السالفة ما تطلع بسبب ان الشركة تتلاعب و تجاول تسلب الناس فلوسها    
> أسأل الله الرزّاق ذو القوة المتين أن يمن علينا جميعاً بالأرباح و يبعد عنا الخسائر .. آمــين يا رب

 
كلامك منطقي أخي العزيز ولكن لله الأسرار وربك يجعل مافيه الخير لعباده

----------


## eur/usd

> عزيزي eur/usd 
> تقدر تتابع الاسعار من مواقع تعطي الأسعار الحيّة مثل هالموقع :  http://fxtrade.oanda.com/ 
> و السعر حالياً 1.2710  يعني أخذ اتجاه تصحيحي و واصل نزوله .. و ان شاء الله ما يستمر بالنزول و يرتفع مرة ثانية

 
أحسنت أخي الغالي

----------


## aBoRaMa

اللي قاهرني اني نسيت الارقام التي ادخلتها لجني الارباح،، وما ادري تنفذت والا لأ  !!

----------


## أبو جوان

اليوم أقرأ كلماتك تجرح قلبي ... احنا عملنا شغل كويس بتوصياتك وإنت تلبكت معانا ونسيت عقودك
والله حزين
ايش اقولك يا شيخ ... روح ربي يوفقك ويرزقك دنيا وآخرة ويعوضك ما خسرته أضعاف الأضعاف 
ان شاء الله ربي يجعلها أكبر المصايب وما ينخاف عليك يا جميل إنت أبوها وملك السوق وتعوضهم باذن الله

----------


## aljameel

اخواني والله مو زعلان على الخسارة الحمد لله بخير ونعمة احسد عليها  وتجارتي بالعملات ثانويه وليست اساسيه  والحمد لله الخسارة من الربح   رأس المال بخير اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  انما ذكرت ذلك خوفا عليكم  خوفي عليكم ذكرت لكم خسارتي حتى تبتعدو عن السوق بالذات اليوم  لا نعرف ماذا يحصل بالاسواق فالافضل الابتعاد   الرابح الحمد لله لايطمع يريح شوي والخاسر  يبتعد موقتاً أن شاء الله بتتعوض والخير لقادم بإذن الله وانا معكم بإذن الله ناخذ حقا وزيادة انما الصبر جميل  ها انا خاسر وانصحكم الابتعاد مؤقتا  انا معكم حتى تقولولي الله معك  لا اخفيكم ولله الحمد خلال ثلاث اسابيع تقريبا قبل الخسارة تقريبا دبلت الحساب ولله الحمد الا تكه وحسابي ولله الحمد والشكر ليس من السهوله تدبيله ليس حساب مصغر   فيه منه زعلان منكم على شركة فكسول اكيد للمحافظه على حسابات عملائها  اقولها شكرا لك ايها الشركة   والله من وراء القصد

----------


## amoon234125

يا اخ جميل  انت بجد اسم على مسمى احسبك ولا ازكى على الله احد  رجل  بجد  رغم انى لم اشترك فى توصيات امبارح لخوفى من السوق  لكن انا مش المعجبين بشخصيتك المتواضعة وان شاء الله ربنا يعوضك خير لانى واثق فى عقليتك  ربنا معاك و يسعدك و ينور طريقك زى ما بتنور للناس طريقهم

----------


## aljoufi

أخي الجميل والله ما ادري وش اقول الا الله يجزاك الجنة 
همسة
(اخي الجميل العين حق)
اعتقد مثلك فاهم

----------


## ba7rany83

الله يبارك في يا جميل ..  
يعني تتوقع مسكرة لصالح عملائها ها ؟  :Big Grin:  ههههه 
الله يتم ما فيه الخير و الصلاح لعباده  :Regular Smile:

----------


## eur/usd

عندي منصة GTS Pro UK شغالة بس غير ممكن إجراء اي صفقة عليها 
تطلع رسالة ( التداول مغلق الآن )
 ما السبب ؟

----------


## aljameel

من حسابه شغال وعنده هدك للمجنون والله اعلم المجنون بيروح فيها فيك جزء جزء نصيحة جزء جزء  المهم تحت 134 ممكن نشوفه 125\124 والله اعلم موفقين بإذن الله  للذين معهم هدك يراقب ويتوكل على الله يجزء عقده ويفك واحد اذا راى نزول على الاقل من 50 نقطة وفوق واحد  حتى يطمئن يفك جزء اخر ونفسه على الاقل من 50 لل 100 نقطة  والله الموفق  كتبتها على عجل ذاهب للصلاة  جمعة مباركة على الجميع

----------


## ابوحاتم999

> اخواني والله مو زعلان على الخسارة الحمد لله بخير ونعمة احسد عليها  وتجارتي بالعملات ثانويه وليست اساسيه  والحمد لله الخسارة من الربح   رأس المال بخير اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  انما ذكرت ذلك خوفا عليكم  خوفي عليكم ذكرت لكم خسارتي حتى تبتعدو عن السوق بالذات اليوم  لا نعرف ماذا يحصل بالاسواق فالافضل الابتعاد   الرابح الحمد لله لايطمع يريح شوي والخاسر  يبتعد موقتاً أن شاء الله بتتعوض والخير لقادم بإذن الله وانا معكم بإذن الله ناخذ حقا وزيادة انما الصبر جميل  ها انا خاسر وانصحكم الابتعاد مؤقتا  انا معكم حتى تقولولي الله معك  لا اخفيكم ولله الحمد خلال ثلاث اسابيع تقريبا قبل الخسارة تقريبا دبلت الحساب ولله الحمد الا تكه وحسابي ولله الحمد والشكر ليس من السهوله تدبيله ليس حساب مصغر   فيه منه زعلان منكم على شركة فكسول اكيد للمحافظه على حسابات عملائها  اقولها شكرا لك ايها الشركة   والله من وراء القصد

 هلا اخوي جميل  ,,,
وش السالفه المحفظة ما تفتح عندي اللهم اجعله خير ؟؟؟

----------


## eur/usd

> من حسابه شغال وعنده هدك للمجنون والله اعلم المجنون بيروح فيها فيك جزء جزء نصيحة جزء جزء  المهم تحت 134 ممكن نشوفه 125\124 والله اعلم موفقين بإذن الله  للذين معهم هدك يراقب ويتوكل على الله يجزء عقده ويفك واحد اذا راى نزول على الاقل من 50 نقطة وفوق واحد  حتى يطمئن يفك جزء اخر ونفسه على الاقل من 50 لل 100 نقطة  والله الموفق  كتبتها على عجل ذاهب للصلاة  جمعة مباركة على الجميع

 
واليورو دولار ؟
لمن عنده هدج

----------


## aljoufi

يا شباب نصيحة لوجه الله
اللي يده تحكه ويبغى يشتري ويبيع لا ينسى 
عدم المجازفة بعقود كبيرة
وضع ايقاف خسارة
انا شايف المجنون ينقز نقز فوق وتحت شكله يتفلت يدور تصفير حسابات 
يمكن اللي صار جالسين يجمعوا فلوس يدعمون فيها اليونان على حساب العالم  :016:

----------


## عباس 1

اول امس جلدوا اليورو وامس جلدوا الباوند ونجم الين .. يمكن اليوم دورك يالفرنك يجيك ما جاهم

----------


## aljameel

> واليورو دولار ؟ لمن عنده هدج

 الحمد  لله فتح المنتدى  راقب التالي 1.2870\1.2850 المتوقع والله اعلم لوصعد لها الكتوقع والله اعلم فوق 1.2590 الصعود لها  المهم يهمنا النقطة 1.2890\95 بأختراقها إن شاء الله للصعود وبندخل بموجه صاعده لا اعرف لكم الان انما فيما بعد نتكلم   الارتداد من 1.2870\50 تقريبا متوقع نزول لهدف بعيد والله اعلم   الهدف بإذن الله 1.24001.2350 تقريبا  بشرط كسر اللو   والله الموفق

----------


## amiro

الله يجازيك خير ويعوضك اضعاف ابو مروان  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## صاحب هدف

حمدا لله على سلامتك استاذي .. فداك كل الفلوس  
والله انت ماعليك اي حق لاي واحد قال هنا انا خسران 
توصياتك مبارح كلها ناجحة بفضل الله 
وخاصة اليورو ين كنت موليها اهتماما عليا واعدت وكررت كسر 119.30 تاكيد للموجة الهاااااااااااااااااابطة 
وكان السوق مازال هادئا 
فلا ادري لما الخسران والذي دخل شراء لما يكتب هنا وانا لا اخص احدا لاسمح الله انما بشكل عام  
والمهم الان انك رجعت لنا بالسلامة حمدا لله  
وعذرا من الجميع

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم  الحمدلله على كل حال  ما بقى معي الا زوج اليورو ين وكسبان 700 نقطة  شو رأيك يا ابو مروان  ودي اجني ربح نصف العقود،، ماهي النقطة الأفضل؟

----------


## lionofegypt2020

*الواحد كان نفسه اليورو ين يهبط الى 116 مش 110 ههههههههههه*  *لكن يالا الحمد لله ومبرووك لل كسب وتتعوض لاى حد اتضرر من هذا النزول ان شاء الله*  *بارك الله فيك استاذنا الغالى*

----------


## صاحب هدف

اســـــــــتاذي اليوم المفروض على ما اذكر تاكيد الاتحاد الاوربي اقراض اليونان  
ايضا هناك خبر على الدولار الساعة 12:30 بتوقيت غرينتش وهو خبر التغيير في المعدل التوظيفي ويصاحبه بنفس التوقيت معدل البطالة وسيحدث من المفترض حركة قوية على الازواج المعنية بالخبر  
فنرجو تعليقك على هاذين الحدثين مع تنبيه الجميع بعدم المضاربة بدووووووون ستوووب لووووز  
والله الموفق

----------


## حسن بن علي

السلام عليكم وجمعة مباركة 
اخواني انا شايف انه اليورو رح ينزل اليوم مره وخصوصاً بعد الفترة الامريكية وهناك اخبار قوية جداً وايجابية على الدولار وتدعم قوة الدولار ورح يصل الزوج الى الى 1.2300 والله اعلم هذا توقعي وانا متردد جدا في الدخول الى السوق واعتبر انها فرصة بس في نفس الوقت مغامرة كبيرة جداً ولست متاكد 
والذي حصل اليوم من الشركات امر غريب وربما اعادة حسابات لهذه الشركات وخصوصا بعد معرفة الكثير بالهبوط وكمان الاسترليني والاخبار سلبية علية ..
الامر الذي انا مش فاهمه هو اش دخل الشركات في ربح العملاء والخسارة هي مجرد وسطاء وكل الذي يهمهم هو الاسبريد فقط وما عليهم في شي اخر ممكن احد يقول لي 
اش راي الاخوة في كلامي 
سلام

----------


## aBoRaMa

شكراً حسن

----------


## صاحب هدف

د 9دقائق على الاخبار

----------


## fox007

جماعة بدات المسرحية من جديد

----------


## صاحب هدف

خبر التوظبفي ايجابي جدا والتاثير الاكبر على اليورو

----------


## صاحب هدف

حذار يا اخواني من الدخول الان لا للطمع

----------


## صاحب هدف

وين الناس وين الشعب  
آنسنا يابو مروان   :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله فتح المنتدى  راقب التالي 1.2870\1.2850 المتوقع والله اعلم لوصعد لها الكتوقع والله اعلم فوق 1.2590 الصعود لها  المهم يهمنا النقطة 1.2890\95 بأختراقها إن شاء الله للصعود وبندخل بموجه صاعده لا اعرف لكم الان انما فيما بعد نتكلم   الارتداد من 1.2870\50 تقريبا متوقع نزول لهدف بعيد والله اعلم   الهدف بإذن الله 1.24001.2350 تقريبا بشرط كسر اللو    والله الموفق

 بالنسبة لليور مالم يكسر 1.2590\85 فلا يمكن الحكم عليه بالنزول ولاكن بكسر 1.2560 احتمال يواصل نزول ويكسر 2585 ويفضل احتمال يصيب او لا يصيب 2585 هدفه بإذن الله 1.2400 بكسر اللو كسر 1.2347 المجال مفتوح له بالنزول مالم تكسر فهي ستوب للشراء والله الموفق

----------


## حسن بن علي

الحمد لله قدرة اخذ من السوق 80 نقطة وطلعت بصراحة كنت خايف مره لكن الحمد لله مع اني اتوقع اكثر بكثير لكن الطمع لا ينفع 
اياكم والطمع فهو سبب كل الخسارة 
سلام

----------


## صاحب هدف

شكرا يابو مروان الله يجزاك الخير  
بالنسبة للكيبل هل واضح بالنسبة لك استاذي ؟  
استاذي من خلال مساركتك الاخيرة احسست انك شايل هم الدنيا فوق كتافك .... يارب يكون احساسي خطا يارب

----------


## المنطق2010

مساء الخير  يا  شباب 
هل  من  توصيات ؟؟ 
نريد نعوض  خسائرنا

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا يابو مروان الله يجزاك الخير  
> بالنسبة للكيبل هل واضح بالنسبة لك استاذي ؟  
> استاذي من خلال مساركتك الاخيرة احسست انك شايل هم الدنيا فوق كتافك .... يارب يكون احساسي خطا يارب

 هلا اخي صاحب  جزاك الله خير لا بالعكس بس مصاب بالملل من التداول  ركز على اليورو لكسر 1.2590\\85 يتبعه اليورو ين بالنزول لاهداف بعيده والله اعلم  والمجنون تحت 134 بيروووووووووح فيها والله اعلم شايف له اهداف بعيده

----------


## صاحب هدف

الف شكر يا أستاذي طمنتني عليك الله يطمن بالك .... خلاص متل مابدك يورو يورو باقي عنده 2585 وإن شاء الله بيكسرها  
بس الله يسترنا من إجتماع الإتحاد الاوربي .... ياترى إيمتا بيخلص ؟؟

----------


## صاحب هدف

هما أقرضو اليونااااااااان خلاص !! ههههههههه

----------


## ads

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
أستاذ الجميل أريد أن أواسيك في مصابك. وهذه البورصه يوم ربح ويوم خساره ويعلم الله أنك تستاهل كل خير  
وأنا أعتبرك أحد الاساتذه الكبار اللذين أحترمهم وأقدرهم فأنا متابع لك بصمت ومعجب جدا في تحليلاتك القويه 
فلا تكترث لشئ وأنت تستطيع  إن شاء الله  أن  تعوض الكثير مما خسرت . 
بارك الله لك في مالك وسدد خطاك  للخير  
محبك في الله  شايب الفوركس

----------


## medo555

اخى ابو مروان واسمح لى ان اقول لك اخى انا لو تفتكر اللى صفر حسابه الاسبوع اللى فات بناء على توصيه من احد الاشخاص بارك الله فيه ويعلم الله ان هذه الاموال هى كل ماكنت امتلكه واعمل الان على حساب ديمو لاتعلم من اخطائى... احمد الله يااخى وتذكر دائما انه لم ياخذ منك الا يعطيك وبعدين احنا رجاله يعنى بنستحمل واحنا اللى بنعمل الفلوس بتوفيق من عند الله مش هى اللى بتعملنا ربنا يعوض عليك اضعاف اضعاف اللى راح ويجازيك الجنه ان شاء لله

----------


## jamal el deen

> اخى ابو مروان واسمح لى ان اقول لك اخى انا لو تفتكر اللى صفر حسابه الاسبوع اللى فات بناء على توصيه من احد الاشخاص بارك الله فيه ويعلم الله ان هذه الاموال هى كل ماكنت امتلكه واعمل الان على حساب ديمو لاتعلم من اخطائى... احمد الله يااخى وتذكر دائما انه لم ياخذ منك الا يعطيك وبعدين احنا رجاله يعنى بنستحمل واحنا اللى بنعمل الفلوس بتوفيق من عند الله مش هى اللى بتعملنا ربنا يعوض عليك اضعاف اضعاف اللى راح ويجازيك الجنه ان شاء لله

  :015:   :015:   :015:          بارك الله فينا و فيك

----------


## kwasfi

اليورو دولار والله اعلم سوف ينزل ويلامس الدعم 1.2665 ثم يبدأ رحلة تصحيح للاعلى والله اعلم بأهدافه 
هذه المعلومات من محلل امريكي مخضرم
وهي ليست دعوة للبيع او الشراء

----------


## 999

> بارك الله فينا و فيك

      هذه البورصه يوم ربح ويوم خساره      ويعلم الله أنك تستاهل كل خير

----------


## kwasfi

*والكيبل الى 1.4680 ثم يبدأ رحلة تصحيح للاعلى والله اعلم*

----------


## ba7rany83

والله يا عزيزي كواسفي .. اليورو اليوم لامس 1.2605 !
و أما أمس بعد الجنون اللي صار لامس 1.2520 .. 
فهل قصد المحلل انه راح يلامس 1.2665 يوم آخر ؟  لأن لا زالت تحليلات الاخوة هنا تقول انه رايح يواصل هبوطه في الأيام الجاية و قد يصل الى 1.2450 .. و حتى أقل من هالنقطة .. 
طبعاً نزوله مو في مصلحتي- و مصلحة كثير من الاخوة- لان بيتقفل حسابي اذا لامس 1.2400  :Big Grin:

----------


## kwasfi

> والله يا عزيزي كواسفي .. اليورو اليوم لامس 1.2605 !
> و أما أمس بعد الجنون اللي صار لامس 1.2520 .. 
> فهل قصد المحلل انه راح يلامس 1.2665 يوم آخر ؟  لأن لا زالت تحليلات الاخوة هنا تقول انه رايح يواصل هبوطه في الأيام الجاية و قد يصل الى 1.2450 .. و حتى أقل من هالنقطة .. 
> طبعاً نزوله مو في مصلحتي- و مصلحة كثير من الاخوة- لان بيتقفل حسابي اذا لامس 1.2400

 *والله عزيزي هذه توصيات مدفوعة الاجر ترسلها لي شركة امريكية وحسب توصيتهم الاخيرة ان الانخفاضات انتهت وسنبدأ في رحلة تصحيح والله اعلى وأعلم*

----------


## ads

> والله يا عزيزي كواسفي .. اليورو اليوم لامس 1.2605 !
> و أما أمس بعد الجنون اللي صار لامس 1.2520 .. 
> فهل قصد المحلل انه راح يلامس 1.2665 يوم آخر ؟ لأن لا زالت تحليلات الاخوة هنا تقول انه رايح يواصل هبوطه في الأيام الجاية و قد يصل الى 1.2450 .. و حتى أقل من هالنقطة .. 
> طبعاً نزوله مو في مصلحتي- و مصلحة كثير من الاخوة- لان بيتقفل حسابي اذا لامس 1.2400

 نصيحه لك و لكل من يقرأ هذه الكلمات( أبتعد عن البورصه في وقت قتال  الكبار فهم لايعرفون أن حسابك لا يسمح) 
أبعد الله عنك كل سوء  وبارك لك في مالك

----------


## ba7rany83

عزيزي كواسفي ..
توقف النزول و التصحيح لا يعني الصعود العام .. لان التصحيح لا يستمر و بعدها يواصل مساره الأصلي النزول .. فهل التوصية قالت هذي نهاية النزول أو بوجود تصحيحات فقط ؟ 
على العموم التصحيح أو الصعود بنستفيد منه ان شاء الله في تقليل الخسائر .. 
عزيزي أ د س..
شكراً للنصيحة .. 
ودي أستريح في هالوقت الحرج بعيد عن الكبار .. بس اذا ما قاتلت للحفاظ على مالي بخسره .. لاني داخل صفقات خاسرة لا زالت مفتوجة .. فأحتاج أطلع منها بخسارة أقل ..  
و الله يخليكم كلكم أعزائي و يوفقكم و يبارك لكم في أموالكم و يزيدها

----------


## medo555

ابو مروان ياريت تطمنا عليك

----------


## BRUFEN

بالله عليك يا أبو مروان بالله عليك هل الفوركس يكسب فعلن 
هل انت تكسب فعلن وهل يستاهل فعلن 
طبعاً لو عندك وقت تجاوبني لأني ضيعت الجمل بما حمل لشهور 
وكملت الآن سنتين كل شهر أودع فلوس وكل شهر وأقل مارجن كول 
في حياتي ما سحبت ولا عشت الربح هي صفقتين ثلاث خمس بالكثير
وباقي الشهر من جرف لدحديره وياقلب لا تحزن 
فرجاء خاص وطلب أرجو أنك ما تاخذه عناء في جوابك 
وقت الفضاوه لو تقدر هل الفوركس يستاهل وفيه مربح ....؟

----------


## kwasfi

> عزيزي كواسفي ..
> توقف النزول و التصحيح لا يعني الصعود العام .. لان التصحيح لا يستمر و بعدها يواصل مساره الأصلي النزول .. فهل التوصية قالت هذي نهاية النزول أو بوجود تصحيحات فقط ؟ 
> على العموم التصحيح أو الصعود بنستفيد منه ان شاء الله في تقليل الخسائر .. 
> عزيزي أ د س..
> شكراً للنصيحة .. 
> ودي أستريح في هالوقت الحرج بعيد عن الكبار .. بس اذا ما قاتلت للحفاظ على مالي بخسره .. لاني داخل صفقات خاسرة لا زالت مفتوجة .. فأحتاج أطلع منها بخسارة أقل ..  
> و الله يخليكم كلكم أعزائي و يوفقكم و يبارك لكم في أموالكم و يزيدها

 تصحيحات فقط والله اعلم

----------


## ba7rany83

أخوي بروفين .. 
ليش تخسر دائماً و دائماً تودع مبالغ ؟ هو الفوركس مخاطرة فيه ربح و خسارة .. ممكن تربح و يضيع ربحك في لمحة بصر .. 
مع اني مبتديء لكن احس اني تعلمت من هذا الاسبوع كيف أدير حسابي لتحقيق الأرباح .. 
و كمثال واقعي .. العزيز أبو مروان ضاعف حساب من اسابيع .. يعني ربح .. و الآن تعرض لنوع من الخسارة ..اذاً في ناس تربح ..

----------


## BRUFEN

> أخوي بروفين .. 
> ليش تخسر دائماً و دائماً تودع مبالغ ؟ هو الفوركس مخاطرة فيه ربح و خسارة .. ممكن تربح و يضيع ربحك في لمحة بصر .. 
> مع اني مبتديء لكن احس اني تعلمت من هذا الاسبوع كيف أدير حسابي لتحقيق الأرباح .. 
> و كمثال واقعي .. العزيز أبو مروان ضاعف حساب من اسابيع .. يعني ربح .. و الآن تعرض لنوع من الخسارة ..اذاً في ناس تربح ..

  يا أخي الكرم علي ديون لمدة سبع سنوات يعني ماراح أتزوج لو الله سبحانه وتعالى 
أراد قبل أو بعد ولكن الديون على راسي حدث ولا حرج وقيمة الديون أكثر من المبالغ
الي تم إيداعها في حسابي لحد الآن 
المشكله الكبيرة والأكبر هنا أنا أصبر على الخساره يوم يومين ثلاث أيام 
ولكن ربحي ما أقدر أصبر عليه كلها 5$ الين 20$ بالكثير ولكن أخسر 
الحساب كامل بسبب الصبر على الصفقه وهذي حالتي وحياتي مع الفوركس

----------


## ads

> عزيزي كواسفي ..
> توقف النزول و التصحيح لا يعني الصعود العام .. لان التصحيح لا يستمر و بعدها يواصل مساره الأصلي النزول .. فهل التوصية قالت هذي نهاية النزول أو بوجود تصحيحات فقط ؟ 
> على العموم التصحيح أو الصعود بنستفيد منه ان شاء الله في تقليل الخسائر .. 
> عزيزي أ د س..
> شكراً للنصيحة .. 
> ودي أستريح في هالوقت الحرج بعيد عن الكبار .. بس اذا ما قاتلت للحفاظ على مالي بخسره .. لاني داخل صفقات خاسرة لا زالت مفتوجة .. فأحتاج أطلع منها بخسارة أقل ..  
> و الله يخليكم كلكم أعزائي و يوفقكم و يبارك لكم في أموالكم و يزيدها

  
بحريني كلامك طيب وتستاهل كل خير أنا أعطيك النصيحه الثانيه ألزم هذه الورشه ولا تباعدها  
أبدا وستجد الخير وإن شاء الله تجيب لنا معك حلوى بحرينيه  :Good:  من البحرين  الغاليه

----------


## 2e2y2e2

يا اخوان العمل بالفوركس بدون دراية وخطة يعتبر مغامرة ولن اقول مقارمة ... انظروا الى  شارت المجنون ليوم الخميس نزل بما يقارب 1200  نقطة  وكذلك اليورو ين ما يقارب الف نقطة  معقولة اكثركم خسرانين ؟

----------


## الثائر

> يا أخي الكرم علي ديون لمدة سبع سنوات يعني ماراح أتزوج لو الله سبحانه وتعالى 
> أراد قبل أو بعد ولكن الديون على راسي حدث ولا حرج وقيمة الديون أكثر من المبالغ
> الي تم إيداعها في حسابي لحد الآن 
> المشكله الكبيرة والأكبر هنا أنا أصبر على الخساره يوم يومين ثلاث أيام 
> ولكن ربحي ما أقدر أصبر عليه كلها 5$ الين 20$ بالكثير ولكن أخسر 
> الحساب كامل بسبب الصبر على الصفقه وهذي حالتي وحياتي مع الفوركس

 اخي العزيز اتمنى لك التوفيق  
بعد اذن الاستاذ ابومروان ارغب في ان اتناقش معاك في موضوع مهم للغاية  
موضوع ادارة راس المال  
موضوع مهم للغاية ويجب ان يتقيد به كل شخص في الفوركس مبتدأكان او محترف 
اخي العزيز لو عملت على ادارة راس المال ما كنت سوف تخسر كل هذه الخسائر بل بالعكس سوف ترى ان امورك تمام

----------


## beshay

:Eh S(7):  

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  عن نفسي اتكلم واضع ببالي هذا الاسبوع التركيز على اليورو والكيبل بإذن الله وبأمانه ساراقب وادخل  ولو صعد ساعزز انما اذا رأيت غير ذلك سابلغ به بإذن الله   ساضع لكم النقاط وانتم وخياركم بنقطة الدخول  لا احد يلؤمني لكم حرية اختيار نقطة الدخول   والافضل الدخول بالتعزيز والخيار لكم ولا للاستعجال   النجاح والفشل وارد للتوصية لاتدخل الا بقناعه و اذا رأيت متطابق مع تحليلك رجاء خاص  كفكرة عامه لهم فتحو على صعود او نزول صعدو نزول بعد الافتتاح غدا او بعد غدا مايهمنا يهمنا نقطتان يجب الا يخترقو تحت النقطتان فهم للنزول   الكيبل 1.5494 اليورو 1.3417 والله اعلم فالاهداف بإذن الله قائمة مالم يخترقو النقطتان  القصد لا يهمنا كيف الافتتاح تحت او فوق سنراقب ولا نستعجل ولو صعدو اتوقع الصعود محدود ولن يتجاوزو النقطتان والله اعلم انا بتكلم على معطيات امامي لا اعرف كيف الافتتاح   ها انا وضعت لكم ما بفكر به لنفسي   التوصية الكيبل والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.5268  تحت 1.5494 فهو للنزول والله اعلم  وهي الستوب للبيع كسر 1.5180 تاكيد للنزول والله اعلم هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.4440 تقريبا   التوصية اليورو دولار والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.5293 تحت 1.3417 فهو للنزول والله اعلم وهي الستوب للبيع  كسر 1.3180 ثم اللو 1.3114 تاكيد للنزول بإذن الله هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.2685   متى يصلو اهدافهم الله اعلم ولكن كتوقع شخصي هذا الاسبوع وبحد اقصى الاسبوع القادم اذا كتب الله لنا التوفيق بهم والله اعلم  من يرغب بهم يجب اللالتزام بالتوصية كستوب والصبر حتى بلوغ الهدف بإذن الله والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 اتحدى اى شخص ايكون وضع توصيه بهذه الدقه
 صباح الخير ياملك

----------


## beshay

ابو مروان 
حبيب قلبى 
اننى افتقدتك امس واليوم ولا اريد ان تغيب عنى غدا 
ارجو ان تتذكر تحليل الدولار فرنك (1.42 ) واليورو دولار (1.04 )

----------


## beshay

من ارض النيل العظيم
اقول للملك ابو مروان
صباح الخير
صباح الفل 
صباح الياسمين
اشتقت اليك

----------


## عبدالعزيزصبحي

صباح الخير ابو مروان

----------


## 999

شي خرااااااافي اللي بيحصل ...    اللي توفق كسب مكاآآآآآسب خيآآآآآآاليه ... ودبل أضعاآآآآآآآآآآف.... رأس المآآآآآآآآآآآل....     اما اللي خسر فلن يخسر اكثر من... راس المااااااال .في جميع الاحوال...            الله يعوض على اللي خسر  ويباآآآآآآرك للي ربح . .

----------


## ads

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   
اليورو للنزول أكثر مما نتوقع ولكن قبل ذلك لابد من العوده مرة أخرى الى الاعلى الى المناطق التي ذكرها  
الاستاذ جميل ومن ثم النزول الى الاسفل  يعني بخلاصه الرينج المتوقع خلال  الاسبابيع القادمه  ما بين 1.3466 
و1.2032  
 مجرد توقع  عندما نشاهده في المناطق العليا يجب أن نثق بالله ثم بالتوجه المرسوم له وهو النزول
الساحق الى مستوايات سفليه وهذه مجرد  نظره مستقبليه لتوجه اليورو دولار  والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## MeshariWM

منتظرين توصياتك اخوي ابومروان بارك الله فيك

----------


## صاحب هدف

ياجماعة ممكن يكون أبو مروان مسافر وبإذن الله قريبا يرجع بالسلامة 
هو يريد دعائكم فلا تبخلو عليه بالدعاء

----------


## alhriri2001

ربنا يحافظ عليه وعلى اهله وماله وصحته  
ويرجع بالسلامه

----------


## beshay

صباح الخير
يا غالى

----------


## soliter

> ربنا يحافظ عليه وعلى اهله وماله وصحته  
> ويرجع بالسلامه

  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## 999

:016:  يمكن ..... يحضر مفأجأه...   :016:  يرجع لنا بالسلامه ...   :016:  سالم وغانم ومحفوظ  من كل مكروه .

----------


## المنطق2010

> يمكن ..... يحضر مفأجأه...   يرجع لنا بالسلامه ...   سالم وغانم ومحفوظ  من كل مكروه .

              اخواني الاعزاء شاركونا معكم انا الان دخلت  واود معرفة الصفقات التي استطيع الدحول فيها

----------


## elmahalawy

السلام عليكم ..  
انا عضو جديد وأود ان اعرف معنى كلمة ( كيبل ) المذكورة فى اكثر التوصيات  
وشكراً

----------


## amiro

الكيبل هو الجنيه الاسترلينى مقابل الدولار

----------


## ام كرار

الباوند دولار

----------


## elmahalawy

شكراً جزيل ..  
صراحة لم اكن اتوقع الرد السريع ... 
هل هناك توصيات على الكيبل وعلى اليورو  اليوم ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## صاحب هدف

اليوم الوضع مازال غير مطمئن الكيبل gbp/usd
يصحح هبوط الاسبوع الماضي 
ويمكن ان يصل التصحيح لحدود 5105 
مع العلم انه الان بمنطقة ارتداد للاسفل 
والمفروض ان لا يتجاوز 5125 مهما حصل والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم   أسف لعدم المتابعة لانشغالي بحسابي بصراحة  وللامانه انا بعت اليورو ين من 122 وهدفي 120 والحمد لله وصل للهدف بتوفيق الله وفضله  ولست متابع الا اليورو ين فقط بالوقت الحالي  المهم دخلت شراء مرة اخرى الان على 120 وهدفي بإذن الله 123.50 من الهدف اما يرتد نزول كما هو متوقع او يصعد بعض الشي ثم يرتد نزول   فمن يرغب به مراقبته متوقع له ارتداد وصعود من السعر الحالي 120.13  المفروض هو بمناطق ارتداد فوق 120 والله اعلم  راقبو وتوكلو على الله فالستوب اما اللو الحالي   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

لو واصل نزول اليورو ين  الابتعاد عنه حتى اتاكد منه مره اخرى

----------


## ahmed_samir77

> لو واصل نزول اليورو ين الابتعاد عنه حتى اتاكد منه مره اخرى

 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته أخى الكريم ابو مروان انا بائع الكيبل من 1.5 و استوب 1.5075 و المجنون من 139.7 و استوب 140.7 هل هذا جيد ام ماذا

----------


## صاحب هدف

نورت مطرحك ومكانك استاذي  
الحمد لله على السلامة  
بما انك متابع اليورو ين فقط  فلن اسالك عن الكيبل    :Big Grin:

----------


## صاحب هدف

> نورت مطرحك ومكانك استاذي  
> الحمد لله على السلامة  
> بما انك متابع اليورو ين فقط  فلن اسالك عن الكيبل

 
اليورو 
2840 نقطة ارتداد محتملة

----------


## صاحب هدف

ارتداد من 2839   :Big Grin:   
هل يعود ويكسرها ؟

----------


## صاحب هدف

عاد اليورو لينزف امام الدولار  
غريب ضعف اليورو !!!

----------


## صاحب هدف

الله يعينك علي يابو مروان شكلي استلمت الموضوع    :Big Grin:

----------


## lionofegypt2020

وفقك الله فى اليورو ين ونتمنى من الله ان تخرج من الهيدج بسلام

----------


## ads

اليورو  نازل خلال الاسبوع هذا الى 1.2500

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم  
أستاذي العزيز الرجاء زيارة الموضوع التالي بارك الله فيك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t95170.html 
الموضوع مهم وفيه الخير للجميع بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## MeshariWM

السلام عليكم اخوي ابومروان هل من توصيات جديده ؟

----------


## رشدي

والدي العزيز .....  الجميل وينك طولت الغيبة   عسي ان يكون المانع خيرا ؟  بارك الله فيك ......... :Eh S(7):

----------


## ام كرار

اخي ابو مروان وينك
عسى المانع خير

----------


## aBoRaMa

اعتقد والله أعلم أن ابو مروان منقطع عن التداول ليريح أعصابه بعد ما حدث يوم الخمبس

----------


## vron2005

اخوانى الاعزاء 
ابو مروان اخبركم سابقا انه متعلق في اليورو ين ويحاول ان يهدء من اعصابة 
وشتغل صح علشان يفك الهدج اللى معاه 
دعواتكم له بالتوفيق 
اخوانى انتبهو الى مصلحة الشخص اللى يوضح لكم النقاط  
ولا تنتبهو الى انفسكم فقط 
اعذرونى

----------


## ام كرار

كلامك مزبوط 100% الله يعطيه الصحه والعافيه

----------


## 4x1y

أولاً اعتذر لصاحب الموضوع 
ثانياً، أرجوك أخي رشدي أن لا تفهمني غلط. فالدين النصيحة. علينا أن ننصح  بعض إن أخطأنا وإلى لسنا مسلمين ويعلم الله حسن نيتي. 
والسلام

----------


## lord hamza

:Regular Smile:  
كل التحية لمراقب المنتدى

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 117.94  من المفروض والمتوقع والله اعلم فوق 117.30 الصعود للـ 119.30  ومنها نبيعه المهم تحت 120 وهي الستوب   بهدف بإذن الله على الاقل 200 نقطة قابلة للزيادة والله اعلم  المهم مراقبته ولا للاستعجال والله يكتب الخير للجميع

----------


## صاحب هدف

عودة حميدة استاذي  
الله يبارك فيك وسمدك بالصحة والعافية

----------


## amiro

الحمد لله على سلامتك ابو مروان  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
منور المنتدى

----------


## alhriri2001

نورت وحمدالله على السلامه يا ملك

----------


## ام كرار

اهلا وسهلا نورت المنتدى

----------


## samer samer

الحمد لله عالسلامة اخ الجميل   
بدك تتحمل الطلبات الي زي المطر بعد غيابك  
بس يجي دوري ويكون عندك وقت لو سمحت نظرتك على المجنون 
شكرا

----------


## aljoufi

الحمد لله على السلامة 
أشغلتنا عليك

----------


## MeshariWM

اخي ابومروان هل من جديد ؟

----------


## ابومريم1

حمدالله على السلامه استاذنا ابومروان وبارك الله فيك واليك

----------


## Angel2010

الحمد لله ع سلامتك أبو مروان ونوووووووورت والله

----------


## solo90515

الحمد لله عالسلامة يالجميل

----------


## MeshariWM

الاخ الجميل ترك الموضوع ام ماذا ؟

----------


## صاحب هدف

لا أخي هو فقط مشغول قليلا بحسابه الخاص فلديه أزمة بسيطة إن شاء الله تمر على خير ويعود لنا بإذن الله

----------


## MeshariWM

الله يسهل عليه ويوفقه يارب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## tetosun

يا أبو مروان  علمتنا الحكمة والصبر والجلد علمتنا مالم نكن نعلم  نسأل الله العلي القدير أن تكون بخير  وأن تكون سحابة صيف تنقشع قريبا  آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين ونراك بخير وبأحسن حال إن شاء الله  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## beshay

صباح الخير 
اتمنى من الله 
ان تكون بافضل صحه 
ان تكون موفق فى العمل 
اننى اريد الاطمئنان عليك
ساحاول الاتصال

----------


## BRUFEN

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله يوفقك يا أبو مروان ويعطيك الصحه والعافيه 
ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب 
مع اني ماني فاهم عليك إلا أن موضوعك مهم عندي 
ورجائي لله سبحانه العلي القدير أن يمدك بالصحة والعافيه
وان يرزقك من حيث لاتحتسب وأن يسكنك ووالديك في الفردوس الاعلى 
وأسأل الله ان يجعل ما تقدمه لأخوانك من مجهود وتعب ووقت 
بأن يشفع لك في الدنيا والآخره 
ولجميع اخواني المسلمين ياعليم يا كريم 
ورجاء خاص لا تترك الصفحه والله مع اني ماني فاهم 
الا لما اني أشوف ناس تشكر وتحمد الله سبحانه على الربح
ثم تدعيلك أثق وقتها إن فيه من يربح فلا تطول غيبتك 
وعلى الأقل كلمه ولو جبر خاطر لنعلم بوجودك قريب منا
على الأقل والله يوفقك لكل خير 
وتحية طيبه وعطرة لشخصك الكريم

----------


## BRUFEN

> صباح الخير 
> اتمنى من الله 
> ان تكون بافضل صحه 
> ان تكون موفق فى العمل 
> اننى اريد الاطمئنان عليك
> ساحاول الاتصال

  سبحان الله سبقني عكاشة 
الله يوفقك اخوي ويفتح عليك جميع أبواب رزقه

----------


## 999

> سبحان الله سبقني عكاشة 
> الله يوفقك اخوي ويفتح عليك جميع أبواب رزقه

               أرجوا من الله الكريم رب العرش العظيم  في هذا اليوم الفضيل  ان تكون بالصحه والعافيه  وان يرزقك ويرزقنا اجمعين.

----------


## lionofegypt2020

السلام عليكم ازيك يا ابو مروان يارب تكون بخير
الواحد شارى اليورو ين من 116.50 يا مسهل الاحوال يارب

----------


## أبو جوان

السلام عليكم
جمعة مباركة للأستاذ أبو مروان وكل الإخوان
كيف صحتك يا جميل أتمنى تكون بخير

----------


## ام كرار

اسال الله العلي القدير ان تكون بصحه جيده 
وارجوك طمئنا عليك المهم عندنا صحتك

----------


## ابو ولاء

استاذ مروان الله يوفقك ممكن تقولي وين افتح عقد ؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  أسف اخواني لعدم المتابعه لانشغالي باعمالي الخاصة والسفر   ارجو معذرتي ولكن إن شاء الله الاسبوع القادم معكم وبإذن الله نعوض مافت بتوفيق الله وفضله  اكرر أسفي لعدم المتابعه

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4601  نراقبه عند 1.4650 تقريبا  متوقع والله اعلم منها يرتد نزول   لو ارتد بعد مراقبه ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد او ضعو مايناسبكم  والهدف بإذن الله 1.4400  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  وللمعلومية والله اعلم اهدافه بعيدة بالنزول والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4601  نراقبه عند 1.4650 تقريبا متوقع والله اعلم منها يرتد نزول   لو ارتد بعد مراقبه ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد او ضعو مايناسبكم  والهدف بإذن الله 1.4400  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   وللمعلومية والله اعلم اهدافه بعيدة بالنزول والله الموفق

 ولو واصل بعد 1.4650 تقريبا يباع عند 1.4690 ومافوق والله اعلم  المهم تحت 1.4740 للبيع وهي الستوب   الان واقف عند مقاومه والله اعلم 1.4630 هل يرتد منها او يواصل الله اعلم الهم راقبوه   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

للامانه انا بعت الكيبل من 4624 ولو صعد ساعزز   واتوقع والله اعلم له اهداف بعيده تصل به بإذن الله كاهداف اولى 1.4350\1.4200  ومتوقع ابعد من ذلك ممكن نشوف بإذن الله خانة 1.3 والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## eto2

اخي ابو مروان الحمد لله على السلامة
اي تتوقع ان يغلق الباوند اليوم

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابو مروان الحمد لله على السلامة
> اي تتوقع ان يغلق الباوند اليوم

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك 
اين يغلق والله لا اعلم صعب اخي الحكم عليه اين يغلق 
انما الذي شايفه انه فرصة للبيع ولو صعد تعزيز البيع والله اعلم

----------


## tetosun

مرحبا أستاذ جميل عودا حميدا وبارك الله فيك حمدا لله أن سمعنا عنك كل خير  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا أستاذ جميل عودا حميدا وبارك الله فيك حمدا لله أن سمعنا عنك كل خير

  الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم هدفه القريب بإذن الله 1.2385  والهدف البعيد الاول بإذن الله 1.2235 وله اهداف ابعد بإذن الله  من يرغب يراقبه الان السعر الحالي 1.2455 تحت 1.2500 فهو للنزول بإذن الله وهي الستوب الحالي والله الموفق  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4601  نراقبه عند 1.4650 تقريبا متوقع والله اعلم منها يرتد نزول   لو ارتد بعد مراقبه ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد او ضعو مايناسبكم  والهدف بإذن الله 1.4400  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   وللمعلومية والله اعلم اهدافه بعيدة بالنزول والله الموفق

   

> ولو واصل بعد 1.4650 تقريبا يباع عند 1.4690 ومافوق والله اعلم  المهم تحت 1.4740 للبيع وهي الستوب   الان واقف عند مقاومه والله اعلم 1.4630 هل يرتد منها او يواصل الله اعلم الهم راقبوه   والله الموفق

   

> للامانه انا بعت الكيبل من 4624 ولو صعد ساعزز    واتوقع والله اعلم له اهداف بعيده تصل به بإذن الله كاهداف اولى 1.4350\1.4200  ومتوقع ابعد من ذلك ممكن نشوف بإذن الله خانة 1.3 والله اعلم   والله الموفق

     والله اعلم الكيبل بيواصل نزول واكتفى بالصعود الحالي  والله الموفق

----------


## مصطفى البنان

بارك الله فيك ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

من خائف من الكيبل يضع الستوب الهاي الحالي 1.4631   ولكن للامانه لا ارى له الا النزول والله اعلم وبإذن الله لاهدافه  فانا عززت بصعوده الحالي عند 585 مرة اخرى   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم نصف ساعه وساعود لكم بإذن الله 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اهلا وسهلا بعودتك اخونا الجميل وبارك الله فيك وبعلمك يا غالى
ياريت رايك فى اليورو ين عشان معايا صفقات فيه وتحياتى لك

----------


## MeshariWM

تم الدخول وشكراً اخي الجميل

----------


## MeshariWM

تحقق الهدف القريب لليورو 1.2385
بارك الله فيك اخي الجميل
هل تنصح بالبيع مجدداً اخي الجميل ؟

----------


## aljameel

> اهلا وسهلا بعودتك اخونا الجميل وبارك الله فيك وبعلمك يا غالى
> ياريت رايك فى اليورو ين عشان معايا صفقات فيه وتحياتى لك

 هلا اخي  
صفقات بيع ولا شراء  
والله اعلم للنزول ومشواره بعيد باختراق اللو السابق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم هدفه القريب بإذن الله 1.2385  والهدف البعيد الاول بإذن الله 1.2235 وله اهداف ابعد بإذن الله  من يرغب يراقبه الان السعر الحالي 1.2455 تحت 1.2500 فهو للنزول بإذن الله وهي الستوب الحالي والله الموفق   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووووك الهدف الاول وبإذن الله لهدفه البعيد الاول  المهم من دخل فيه له الخيار بجني ربحه  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> تحقق الهدف القريب لليورو 1.2385
> بارك الله فيك اخي الجميل
> هل تنصح بالبيع مجدداً اخي الجميل ؟

 اذا بتصير عليه للاسبوع القادم بإذن الله فيه خير 
استغل اي صعود وبيع على مجزء بمعنى تعزز مع الصعود والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووك اول 100 نقطة للكيبل وبإذن الله لاهدافه والله اعلم  المشوار بعيد   ولاخوف منه والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## ahmed_samir77

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووك اول 100 نقطة للكيبل وبإذن الله لاهدافه والله اعلم المشوار بعيد   ولاخوف منه والله اعلم   موفقين بإذن الله

 أخى الكريم ابو مروان حمدا لله على سلامتك انا بائع الباوند من 46 هل ممكن يخترق اليوم اللو عند 4495 اما لا و انا هدفى عند 4450 هل ممكن يصل له اليوم ام لا

----------


## MeshariWM

الحمدلله والشكر يارب
بارك الله فيك اخي الجميل

----------


## Angel2010

بعد اذن المعلم أبومروان وبعد الحمد لله ع سلامتك اخوي ابو مروان 
يااخواني بدي حدا ينصحني بشركه مرخصه ومعروفه بس عندها خدمه السحب السريع عن طريق بطاقات متل الكردت كارد او الكاش يو او البايونير - سحب خلال يوم -  هل من ناصح بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ام كرار

الحمد لله على السلامه اخ ابو مروان
وحياك الله

----------


## aljoufi

الحمد لله على السلامة ابو مروان عسى المانع خير

----------


## Buhendi

> اذا بتصير عليه للاسبوع القادم بإذن الله فيه خير 
> استغل اي صعود وبيع على مجزء بمعنى تعزز مع الصعود والله الموفق

 النقطة 1.2340 هي نقطة تاريخية لم يصلها في اخر 4 سنوات الا مرة واحد   الا تعتقد انه سيرتد بقوة من هذه النقطة .. الى الاعلى   على الاقل 200 نقطة   ثم الهبوط  مارأيك !!

----------


## ads

> النقطة 1.2340 هي نقطة تاريخية لم يصلها في اخر 4 سنوات الا مرة واحد   الا تعتقد انه سيرتد بقوة من هذه النقطة .. الى الاعلى   على الاقل 200 نقطة   ثم الهبوط  مارأيك !!

  
كلامك صحيح 100% وأنا أيدك بشده والهدف ليس 200 نقطه فقط بل 1.2680  
تذكرها وكلمني يا غالي وبعدها نزول الى 1.1640 إن شاء الله ربك يكتب الخير   
بس المده شهرين الى ثلاثة أشهر وتشوف هذا الرقم  والله أعلم سبحانه

----------


## aljameel

> النقطة 1.2340 هي نقطة تاريخية لم يصلها في اخر 4 سنوات الا مرة واحد   الا تعتقد انه سيرتد بقوة من هذه النقطة .. الى الاعلى   على الاقل 200 نقطة   ثم الهبوط  مارأيك !!

  

> كلامك صحيح 100% وأنا أيدك بشده والهدف ليس 200 نقطه فقط بل 1.2680  
> تذكرها وكلمني يا غالي وبعدها نزول الى 1.1640 إن شاء الله ربك يكتب الخير   
> بس المده شهرين الى ثلاثة أشهر وتشوف هذا الرقم والله أعلم سبحانه

   النقطة 1.2340 دعم تاريخي صحيح   ولكن والله اعلم بما انه كسر 1.2377 اتوقع يكسر 1.2340 احتمال كبير  وللامانه انا بائع ولم اغلق الصفقة والله كريم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 114.38  ساكتب عنه لعلى اتوفق و افيد من هو متعلق به لاني بقراء كثير من الاخوة متعلقين به   تحت 115 فهو للنزول فاحتمال بنشوف 113 وتحت وهي الستوب للبيع   لو صعد فوق 115 فاحتمال يصعد للـ 116.50 ومنها يرتد نزول لو واصل بعدها فاحتمال يواصل ما امامه الا 117 اما يرتد منها او يواصل صعوده  ولكن اتوقع لو صعد فاحتمال من 116.50 تقريبا يرتد منها والله اعلم  وللمعلومية الاتجاه العام حتى اللحظه والله اعلم هابط  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الباوند فرنك والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.6470  مراقبته مع الافتتاح المهم تحت 1.6653 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع  هدف النزول الاول بإذن الله 1.6000 وله اهداف اخرى بإذن الله  مراقبته لو صعد والبيع اما تضعو نفس الستوب او الستوب المناسب لكم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## أبو أسعد2009

الله يسعدك يا الجميل
نظرتك للأسترالي دولار
تحياتي

----------


## amiro

ربنا يكرمك ابو مروان و يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## beshay

صباح الفل ابو مروان
 والله وحشتنى كتير
سلم لى على صاحبى

----------


## aljameel

> الله يسعدك يا الجميل
> نظرتك للأسترالي دولار
> تحياتي

 بعد الافتتاح إن شاء الله  
افضل حتى نتاكد منه بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> ربنا يكرمك ابو مروان و يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

 جزاك الله خير   

> صباح الفل ابو مروان
> والله وحشتنى كتير
> سلم لى على صاحبى

 هلا بيشاو ويوصل ياعم

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله على السلامه اخ ابو مروان
> وحياك الله

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيكي   

> الحمد لله على السلامة ابو مروان عسى المانع خير

 هلا اخي الجوفي الاشغال الله لا يشغلنا الا بطاعته

----------


## aljameel

> بعد اذن المعلم أبومروان وبعد الحمد لله ع سلامتك اخوي ابو مروان 
> يااخواني بدي حدا ينصحني بشركه مرخصه ومعروفه بس عندها خدمه السحب السريع عن طريق بطاقات متل الكردت كارد او الكاش يو او البايونير - سحب خلال يوم - هل من ناصح بارك الله فيكم

 أسف اخي لا اعرف  
انما اتعامل مع الفكسول والكل يثني عليها والله اعلم

----------


## رشدي

حمدا لله علي سلامتك ياغالي  
بركة انك بخير

----------


## beshay

استاذى  الفاضل 
بمناسبة الاجازة
ياترى ممكن نشوف الباوند واليورو  فين الاسبوع القادم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 81.51  مراقبة الافتتاح اذا كان تحت 82.18 بيع وهي الستوب  لو صعد فوقها من اقرب نقطة يصعد لها قريب من الـ 83 بيع  والستوب 83   الاهداف بإذن الله   78\77.30\75.50  والله اعلم له اهداف ابعد من ذلك  المهم لا للاستعجال المراقبة اولا ثم الدخول   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> حمدا لله علي سلامتك ياغالي  
> بركة انك بخير

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك يارشدي

----------


## aljameel

> استاذى الفاضل 
> بمناسبة الاجازة
> ياترى ممكن نشوف الباوند واليورو فين الاسبوع القادم

 هلا بالغالي بيشو انا موصي عليهم من يوم الجمعه بيع
وللامانه انا محتفظ فيهم لم اغلق 
ولكن بعد الافتتاح ساحاول اركز عليهم هذا الاسبوع حتى اللحظة والله اعلم للنزول مالم يحدث جديد سابلغ به بإذن الله
ساحاول جاهدا بعد الافتتاح نشوف نقطة جيدة وندخل بهم مرة اخرى

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.3944  نراقب الافتتاح فوق 1.3936 فهو للصعود والله اعلم  المهم الفرق بسيط بين الستوب والسعر يحتاج مراقبه نضع الستوب 1.3936 ونتوكل على الله  الهدف مفتوح حتى يتبين لنا هدف واضح انما البقاء به لا للاستعجال بجني الربح احتمال اهدافه بعيده والله اعلم فاتوقع انوه فرصة جيدة بستوب الصغير اذا توفقنا به لا للاستعجال بجني الربح  لاخوف الفرق 8 نقاط ليست مخيفه مجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## peace&love

رايك في اليورو ين

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 114.38  ساكتب عنه لعلى اتوفق و افيد من هو متعلق به لاني بقراء كثير من الاخوة متعلقين به   تحت 115 فهو للنزول فاحتمال بنشوف 113 وتحت وهي الستوب للبيع   لو صعد فوق 115 فاحتمال يصعد للـ 116.50 ومنها يرتد نزول لو واصل بعدها فاحتمال يواصل ما امامه الا 117 اما يرتد منها او يواصل صعوده  ولكن اتوقع لو صعد فاحتمال من 116.50 تقريبا يرتد منها والله اعلم  وللمعلومية الاتجاه العام حتى اللحظه والله اعلم هابط   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

  

> رايك في اليورو ين

 للمشااااهدة والله الموفق  لو واصل نزول بإذن الله نشوف 107\105 والله اعلم

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم  
AUD/CAD 
الزوج يسير في قناة فرعية هابطة ويبدو لي أنه فرصة للشراء 
عطني رأيك فيه يا ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  
> AUD/CAD 
> الزوج يسير في قناة فرعية هابطة ويبدو لي أنه فرصة للشراء 
> عطني رأيك فيه يا ابو مروان

 هلا ابو راما  كفكرة عامه هابط انما ساضع لك نقاط لتستفيد منها انت ومن يرغب من الاخوان به  تحت 9194 او 9216 احدهم كستوب للبيع   لو اخترق 9216 والله اعلم سيذهب للـ 9250 للـ 9300 تقريبا واتوقع لا يتجاوز 9271 والله اعلم  المهم لو اختراقها 9216 وصعد مراقبته وبيع ووضع الستوب نقطة الارتداد   هدف النزول بإذن الله 8990 كهدف اول وله اهداف ابعد والله اعلم  المهم اي ارتفاع له فرصة للبيع والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

شكراً لك يا ابو مروان

----------


## maxmous

طيب المجنون راح فين من اراءكم 
لوم تسمح ممكن تحللنا المجنون  ايه اتجاهه

----------


## 2e2y2e2

الحمد لله على السلامة ابو مروان

----------


## rezzouq

> هلا ابو راما  كفكرة عامه هابط انما ساضع لك نقاط لتستفيد منها انت ومن يرغب من الاخوان به  تحت 9194 او 9216 احدهم كستوب للبيع   لو اخترق 9216 والله اعلم سيذهب للـ 9250 للـ 9300 تقريبا واتوقع لا يتجاوز 9271 والله اعلم  المهم لو اختراقها 9216 وصعد مراقبته وبيع ووضع الستوب نقطة الارتداد   هدف النزول بإذن الله 8990 كهدف اول وله اهداف ابعد والله اعلم  المهم اي ارتفاع له فرصة للبيع والله اعلم  والله الموفق

  
العبارتين المسطرتين بالأحمر لهما تناقض لم أفهمك أنت تنصح بالشراء إذا ارتفع وفي آخر السطور تنصحنا أنه في كل ارتفاع هو فرصة للبيع؟؟؟ :016:

----------


## new2007

السلام عليكم
فى انتظار اخونا ومعلمنا لوضع نظرة على المجنون  
الله الموفق

----------


## أبو محمد.

لماذا لاتطبق هذة التوصيات على حسابك  الديمو؟؟؟

----------


## aBoRaMa

> العبارتين المسطرتين بالأحمر لهما تناقض لم أفهمك أنت تنصح بالشراء إذا ارتفع وفي آخر السطور تنصحنا أنه في كل ارتفاع هو فرصة للبيع؟؟؟

 المقصد من مشاركة ابو مروان أن الاتجاه العام هو الهبوط، وهذا لايمنع صعود الزوج إلى 9300 
فكل نقطة يصعدها تعتبر نقطة أفضل للبيع وليكون الستوب لوز قليل 
في نفس الوقت بإمكانك الدخول شراء والاستفادة من الصعود ومن ثم الدخول بيع 
كقاعدة عامة، لاتدخل عكس الاتجاه العام، ومع ذلك فأنا يمكن ادخل شراء بعد الافتتاح وابيعه واخرج ثم ابيعه وانتظره يهبط مرة ثانية

----------


## rezzouq

> المقصد من مشاركة ابو مروان أن الاتجاه العام هو الهبوط، وهذا لايمنع صعود الزوج إلى 9300 
> فكل نقطة يصعدها تعتبر نقطة أفضل للبيع وليكون الستوب لوز قليل 
> في نفس الوقت بإمكانك الدخول شراء والاستفادة من الصعود ومن ثم الدخول بيع 
> كقاعدة عامة، لاتدخل عكس الاتجاه العام، ومع ذلك فأنا يمكن ادخل شراء بعد الافتتاح وابيعه واخرج ثم ابيعه وانتظره يهبط مرة ثانية

 شكرا على التوضيح يعني ما فهمته الآن أن الاتجاه العام هو الهبوط مع تصاعدات لحظية ؟؟

----------


## rezzouq

متى ستفتح البورصة يا إخوان كم بقي من الوقت؟؟

----------


## tetosun

فتحت يارزوج

----------


## aBoRaMa

> شكرا على التوضيح يعني ما فهمته الآن أن الاتجاه العام هو الهبوط مع تصاعدات لحظية ؟؟

 صحيح

----------


## rezzouq

أرجو اخباري أنا اتعامل مع منصة uwc لكن الأزواج متوقفة الآن وكأن السوق لم تفتح بعد هل هذا المشكل معي أنا فقط أم أنه هناك صيانة لدى الشركة أو توقيت مغاير؟؟

----------


## aBoRaMa

> أرجو اخباري أنا اتعامل مع منصة uwc لكن الأزواج متوقفة الآن وكأن السوق لم تفتح بعد هل هذا المشكل معي أنا فقط أم أنه هناك صيانة لدى الشركة أو توقيت مغاير؟؟

 كان فيه مشكلة وأعتقد إنها انتهت

----------


## samer samer

السلام عليكم
اخواني حدا بيشجعني 
انا شايف فرصة ارتداد لليورو فرنك شراء يمكن اكتر من 200 نقطة 
ممكن الافادة؟؟

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم
صباح الخير جميعا
اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## soliter

وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## aljameel

> طيب المجنون راح فين من اراءكم 
> لوم تسمح ممكن تحللنا المجنون ايه اتجاهه

  

> السلام عليكم
> فى انتظار اخونا ومعلمنا لوضع نظرة على المجنون  
> الله الموفق

 المجنون والله اعلم للنزول ولكن يجب الدخول على مراحل اقصد تعزيز لو صعد  اهداف النزول بإذن الله 126\127 وله اهداف ابعد والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## jambasha

> السلام عليكم
> صباح الخير جميعا
> اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع

 صباح معطر بالورد والياسمين

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> المجنون والله اعلم للنزول ولكن يجب الدخول على مراحل اقصد تعزيز لو صعد  اهداف النزول بإذن الله 126\127 وله اهداف ابعد والله اعلم   موفقين بإذن الله

 تمااام يا غالى الف شكر ليك ياريسسس  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الباوند فرنك والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.6470  مراقبته مع الافتتاح المهم تحت 1.6653 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع  هدف النزول الاول بإذن الله 1.6000 وله اهداف اخرى بإذن الله  مراقبته لو صعد والبيع اما تضعو نفس الستوب او الستوب المناسب لكم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووك لمن دخل به الحمد لله اول 150 نقطة وبإذن الله لهدفه  المهم من دخل به الصبر عليه لا للاستعجال عليه مجرد وصوله لهدفه بإذن الله تاكيد لهدف ابعد باختراق اللو السابق 1.5825 بإذن الله هدفه الثاني 1.5400\1.5300  االصبر عليه اوووووكي اتفقنا الان نقدم الستوب على نقطة الدخول   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.3944  نراقب الافتتاح فوق 1.3936 فهو للصعود والله اعلم  المهم الفرق بسيط بين الستوب والسعر يحتاج مراقبه نضع الستوب 1.3936 ونتوكل على الله  الهدف مفتوح حتى يتبين لنا هدف واضح انما البقاء به لا للاستعجال بجني الربح احتمال اهدافه بعيده والله اعلم فاتوقع انوه فرصة جيدة بستوب الصغير اذا توفقنا به لا للاستعجال بجني الربح  لاخوف الفرق 8 نقاط ليست مخيفه مجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووووووووووك لمن دخل به والحمد لله مايقارب 100 نقطة  المهم من دخل به تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول +10 من الربح وتركه   لانه له احتمالات صعود تصحيحي للـ 1.4800\1.4900 انما حتى اللحظة غير مؤاكد   فاحتمال يصعد يصحح كل شي وارد ومن يرغب يجني ربحه بالقناعه له الخيار بذلك   انما مجرد يتاكد الصعود للتصحيح سابلغ عنه  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## mostafa_anwr

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
استاذنا انا جاى اسلم لو انت لسة فكرنى؟؟

----------


## soliter

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووووووووووك لمن دخل به والحمد لله مايقارب 100 نقطة  المهم من دخل به تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول +10 من الربح وتركه   لانه له احتمالات صعود تصحيحي للـ 1.4800\1.4900 انما حتى اللحظة غير مؤاكد   فاحتمال يصعد يصحح كل شي وارد ومن يرغب يجني ربحه بالقناعه له الخيار بذلك   انما مجرد يتاكد الصعود للتصحيح سابلغ عنه  موفقين بإذن الله

 انت تقصد الباوند يا ابو مروان كده؟  :016:

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> استاذنا انا جاى اسلم لو انت لسة فكرنى؟؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اكيد اخي مصطفى ذاكرك هلا بيك  
وشكرا لتشريفك

----------


## mostafa_anwr

:Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> انت تقصد الباوند يا ابو مروان كده؟

 الله يهديك ياسولتير  
انا مرفق المشاركة مع التوصية كيف اقصد الباوند اقصد اليورو استرالي

----------


## soliter

> الله يهديك ياسولتير  
> انا مرفق المشاركة مع التوصية كيف اقصد الباوند اقصد اليورو استرالي

 اوكى يا غالى طيب والباوند ؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الفرنك ين والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 81.51  مراقبة الافتتاح اذا كان تحت 82.18 بيع وهي الستوب  لو صعد فوقها من اقرب نقطة يصعد لها قريب من الـ 83 بيع  والستوب 83   الاهداف بإذن الله   78\77.30\75.50  والله اعلم له اهداف ابعد من ذلك  المهم لا للاستعجال المراقبة اولا ثم الدخول    والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   مبروووووووك لمن دخل به ماشاء الله تبارك الله  المهم من دخل به تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول وممنوع الجني الا عند الاهداف بإذن الله  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل واليورو والمجنون واليورو ين من الاسبوع الماضي موصي عليهم وذكرت نبي نركز عليهم للاسبوع القادم  وذكرت تركهم للاسبوع القادم   الكيبل بإذن الله بطريقه لهدفه 1.4200 اليورو الحمد لله وصل هدفه 1.2235 ومتوقع المزيد بإذن الله  والمجنون واليورو ين بإذن الله بطريقهم لاهدافهم مع بعض المطبات الصغيره والله اعلم  المتوقع والله اعلم لو وصل الكيبل لهدفه بإذن الله 1.4200 منه يصعد للتصحيح وسنراقب ونحكم عليه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

للمعلومية الكيبل بكسر 1.4230 تقريبا او 1.4200 لست متاكد من النقطة بالتمام   انما والله اعلم هدفه 1000 للــ 1500 نقطة طبعا تاخذ وقت لا اعرف كم انمات سنتابعه اولاً باول بإذن الله  خذوووووووووووووه بالحسبان الاحتمال وارد والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

المجنون اي صعود للبيع المهم جزؤ عقدكم والله اعلم  بإذن الله ما منه خوف   بامانه شايف له اهداف ماني مصدقها من قبل ذكرت لكم له اهداف صعب ذكرها لخوفي من عدم مصداقيتها  انما يهمنا الان بإذن الله اهدافنا 126\127  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

اخوووووووواني اواجه مشكله عملت فرمته لااحد الاجهزة واحاول التسجيل ببرامج التداول كالـ الميتاترايدر 4 , fxcm mt4 و windsor  لم يسجل ولا برنامج لا اعرف السبب بالرغم محدث كامل حتى تاريخ اليوم الجهاز حتى حاولت الدخول عن طريق برنامج البروكسي  Hotspot Shield لم يفلح  من لديه المعرفه الرجاء مساعدتي وبرنامج الـ windsor لايعمل بالجهاز الاخر واقصد جهازين اخرين بالرغم كل البرامج تعمل الاهو لا اعرف السبب مجرد اشغل برنامج للبروكسي Hotspot Shield يعمل لكن ثقيل على الاجهزة ويسبب مشاكل كثيرة  الرجاء من لديه المعرفه يساعد الغشيم

----------


## aljameel

نراقب المجنون عند 132.30 تقريبا في حال صعد لها متوقع يرتد منها  مجرد يرتد ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد   ليس مؤكد الصعود انما في حال صعد   الكيبل لو صعد للـ 1.4550 او 1.4475 تقريبا متوقع يرتد منها والله اعلم  المهم لو صعد ندخل بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد ولست متاكد من الصعود انما في حال صعد نراقب النقطتان   واحتمال ينزل للـ 1.4200 تقريبا ثم يصعد ليصحح   الصعود ليس مؤكد انما لو حصل نراقب ماذكرته وانتبهو من الشراءءء ولو يصعد 200 نقطة والله اعلم  ولو استجد جديد بإذن الله سابلغ عنه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  وللامانه انا بائع الكيبل واليورو والمجنون واليورو ين والباوند فرنك ولم اغلق الا نصف عقودي بالكيبل في حال صعد اعزز

----------


## $بدون ستب لوس$

اول مشكلة مشكلة انترنت وما ايلها دخل في فرمت الجهاز ايلها اذا كان في فايروس طفي المودم وريحو ربع ساعة وجرب اشبك  اول  تاكد من السرفر شركات  هذه احتمال اخر  بنسة للبروكس انا بطلت هاي شغلات زمااان فيك تشبك vpn احسن جرب وردلي خبر

----------


## aljameel

> اول مشكلة مشكلة انترنت وما ايلها دخل في فرمت الجهاز ايلها اذا كان في فايروس طفي المودم وريحو ربع ساعة وجرب اشبك اول تاكد من السرفر شركات هذه احتمال اخر بنسة للبروكس انا بطلت هاي شغلات زمااان فيك تشبك vpn احسن جرب وردلي خبر

   اشكرك اخي على تجاوبك نفس الانترنت شابك منه جهازين اخرين الاجهزه الثلاثه بمودم واحد كل البرامج تعمل ما عدى برنامج الـ windsor للجهازين الاخرين واحد من الاجهزة مو راضي يسجل ولا برنامج بالنسبة لبرنامج البروكسي قلت ممكن يساعد ولكن للاسف

----------


## $بدون ستب لوس$

في نظام ثاني اسمو vpn  
طيب جرب افصل  كل شي ورد اشبك ما زبط حول نزل برنامج d او e او فلدر ثاني

----------


## $بدون ستب لوس$

هاي معلومات عن  vpn  *ما هي المنافع من حساب VPN؟* 
 - آي بي أمريكي ثابت خاص بك
- إتصال آمن مشفربمفتاح 128bit
- لا تحتاج لإستعمال بروكسي بعد الآن أو أي شيء آخر فإتصال مباشر
- دعم لجميع البرامج على الجهاز مثل برامج البريدو المسنجراتو المتصفحات  المختلفةو غيرها
- إخفاء بشكل كامل
- سرعة إنترنت عالية للوصول لأي صفحة إنترنتأو أي خدمة
- حماية كلمات مرورك و إيميلك من المتجسسين عبر الإنترنت و الشبكة المحلية

----------


## aljameel

> في نظام ثاني اسمو vpn  
> طيب جرب افصل كل شي ورد اشبك ما زبط حول نزل برنامج d او e او فلدر ثاني

 عملت ستب على فولدر الـ D نفس المشكله 
انا مافهمت بقصدك بنظام ثاني vpn اين يوجد النظام  
معاليش غلبتك معي

----------


## aljameel

> هاي معلومات عن vpn  *ما هي المنافع من حساب VPN؟* 
> - آي بي أمريكي ثابت خاص بك
> - إتصال آمن مشفربمفتاح 128bit
> - لا تحتاج لإستعمال بروكسي بعد الآن أو أي شيء آخر فإتصال مباشر
> - دعم لجميع البرامج على الجهاز مثل برامج البريدو المسنجراتو المتصفحات المختلفةو غيرها
> - إخفاء بشكل كامل
> - سرعة إنترنت عالية للوصول لأي صفحة إنترنتأو أي خدمة
> - حماية كلمات مرورك و إيميلك من المتجسسين عبر الإنترنت و الشبكة المحلية

 هل لديك رابط له ان وجد ارجو وضعه بارك الله فيك
هل هو برنامج ام متصفح ام ماذا

----------


## aljameel

> هاي معلومات عن vpn  *ما هي المنافع من حساب VPN؟* 
> - آي بي أمريكي ثابت خاص بك
> - إتصال آمن مشفربمفتاح 128bit
> - لا تحتاج لإستعمال بروكسي بعد الآن أو أي شيء آخر فإتصال مباشر
> - دعم لجميع البرامج على الجهاز مثل برامج البريدو المسنجراتو المتصفحات المختلفةو غيرها
> - إخفاء بشكل كامل
> - سرعة إنترنت عالية للوصول لأي صفحة إنترنتأو أي خدمة
> - حماية كلمات مرورك و إيميلك من المتجسسين عبر الإنترنت و الشبكة المحلية

 مشكووووووور اخي حصلت على برنامج VPN
ساحمله واجرب لعله يفيد
ومشكووووور على المساعدة

----------


## beshay

صباح الفل  
صباح الياسمين
ربنا يوفقك

----------


## zedan

> مشكووووووور اخي حصلت على برنامج VPN
> ساحمله واجرب لعله يفيد
> ومشكووووور على المساعدة

  ياريت تكتب الرابط  يا ابو مروان

----------


## $بدون ستب لوس$

> مشكووووووور اخي حصلت على برنامج VPN
> ساحمله واجرب لعله يفيد
> ومشكووووور على المساعدة

 اخي الجميل يا ريت لو تفعل رسائل لني بدي ابعتلك الموقع يلي بقدام هاي الخدمة طبعن هاي الخدمة ليست مجانية

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل يا ريت لو تفعل رسائل لني بدي ابعتلك الموقع يلي بقدام هاي الخدمة طبعن هاي الخدمة ليست مجانية

 فعلت الرسائل 
حملت البرنامج ولكن محمي بكلمة سر غلبني وتركته 
اشكرك لاهتمامك

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الفل 
> صباح الياسمين
> ربنا يوفقك

 هلا بيشوووو صباح النور   راقب الكيبل عند 1.4380 تقريبا متوقع يرتد للـ 1.4200 بإذن الله   وللجميـــــــــــــــــــع  لو صعد وارتد منها بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد لو واصل الانتظار افضل لو ماصعد يكون اكتفى بالصعود عند 1.4363  موفق يابيشوووووووو إذن الله

----------


## سلطان،،،

اخوي الجميل .... رأيك بالدولار فرنك ... هل سيستمر بالصعود ام الهبوط القرب وماهي اهدافة للاتجاهين

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل لو واصل صعوده راقبوه كما ذكرت بالاول عند 4475\4550 
متوقع من احدهم يرتد والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الجميل .... رأيك بالدولار فرنك ... هل سيستمر بالصعود ام الهبوط القرب وماهي اهدافة للاتجاهين

 اخي هو والله اعلم للصعود لا تستعجل لو وجدت فرصة لو نزل سابلغ بها بإذن الله  
وللمعلومية كموجة جاب هدفها بالتمام انما اخاف يمدد موجته الصاعدة والله اعلم 
فصعب اقولك الان بيع او اشتري  
الافضل الابتعاد الان مجرد ارى له فرصة سابلغ بها

----------


## $بدون ستب لوس$

حبيبي يا الجميل انا في خدمة

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم  البيع عند 1.2350 ومافوق لو صعد فوقها  الستوب 1.2400  انا ذكرت نقطة البيع التي اتوقع انها هي الافضل انما انتم راقبوووووووه   اخاف لايصل لها لاني اكثر من مرة اضع نقطة لبعض العملات كتوقع يصل لها يقترب السعر منها ولا يصل لها فانتم راقبو المهم تحت 1.2400  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2250 للمستعجل  ومن يرغب البقاء به يراقب لو واصل بعد الهدف بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

من سألني عن الدولار فرنك وللجميع  والله اعلم بانه للصعود ساضع لك نقطتان للشراء لو نزل ارى انهم جيدتان والله اعلم فانت راقب وتوكل على الله  الشراء من 1.1335 الستوب 1.1285 الهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة اذا واصل فلك الخيار   في حال واصل نزول هذه منطقة اخرى للشراء والله اعلم  الشراء من 1.1200 الستوب 1.1150 الهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة اذا واصل فلك الخيار   هو بإذن الله فيه اكثر من 100 نقطة انما وضعتها لاني غير متابع له اذا رغبت البقاء به راقبه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم  البيع عند 1.2350 ومافوق لو صعد فوقها  الستوب 1.2400  انا ذكرت نقطة البيع التي اتوقع انها هي الافضل انما انتم راقبوووووووه   اخاف لايصل لها لاني اكثر من مرة اضع نقطة لبعض العملات كتوقع يصل لها يقترب السعر منها ولا يصل لها فانتم راقبو المهم تحت 1.2400  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2250 للمستعجل  ومن يرغب البقاء به يراقب لو واصل بعد الهدف بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 للمشاااااااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم  ساضع نقطتان للبيع المهم نفس ماذكرته قبل قليل عن اليورو ينطبق على الكيبل اضع النقاط وانتم عليكم المراقبه  البيع من 1.4445\1.4470 وما فوق والله اعلم  الستوب 1.4520  الهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة والباقي عليكم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## ام كرار

اخ ابو مروان 
ما رايك في اليورو ين
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## maxmous

المجنون الان فى وضع تصحيحى هل سيستمر الى التصحيح ام انه سيعاود النزول

----------


## aljameel

> اخ ابو مروان 
> ما رايك في اليورو ين
> وجزاك الله خير

  

> المجنون الان فى وضع تصحيحى هل سيستمر الى التصحيح ام انه سيعاود النزول

  
راقبوهم مع الكيبل واليورو والله اعلم مجرد يرتدو الكيبل واليورو سيرتد المجنون واليورو ين 
ومتى مارأيت فرصة واضحه للبيع ساضعها لهم بإذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 132.33  من يرغب به بيع يراقب ويتوكل على الله   الستوب 133  الهدف بإذن الله للنزول مفتووووووووووووووح او القناعه او 126\127  لو اخترق الهاي الحالي يقلب العمليه لشراء ويخاذ حقه لو لا سمح الله ضرب الستوب  كسر 131.90 والله اعلم بيواصل نزوله موفقين بإذن الله المهم راقبووووو ولا تستعجلو  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والزق جميعا   اضافه ومن يرغب يضع الستوب 132.77 فله الخيار

----------


## engoun

ممكن  غير اتجاهه الى الان لم يحدد الاتجاه صعود ام نزول
اذا امكن تعطينه الاوكي  :Regular Smile:  نكون شاكرينلك

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن غير اتجاهه الى الان لم يحدد الاتجاه صعود ام نزول
> اذا امكن تعطينه الاوكي  نكون شاكرينلك

 اخي واقف بمنطقة 132.10 صعب تقول صاعد او نازل ولكن والله اعلم اقرب للنزول  
اتوقع بكسر 131.90 بيواصل نزوله 
لو اخترق الهاي بيصعد احتمال للـ 134.50 ولست متاكد والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 132.33  من يرغب به بيع يراقب ويتوكل على الله   الستوب 133  الهدف بإذن الله للنزول مفتووووووووووووووح او القناعه او 126\127  لو اخترق الهاي الحالي يقلب العمليه لشراء ويخاذ حقه لو لا سمح الله ضرب الستوب  كسر 131.90 والله اعلم بيواصل نزوله موفقين بإذن الله المهم راقبووووو ولا تستعجلو  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والزق جميعا    اضافه ومن يرغب يضع الستوب 132.77 فله الخيار

 والله اعلم المجنون بيصعد الانتظار بالنسبه للبيع  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 113.33  البيع عند 114.90 وما فوق   الستوب 115.65  الهدف بإذن الله 112.50 وعند الهدف اذا توفقنا به لكل حادث حديث   المهم كسر اللو السابق 110.54  اهدافه بإذن الله 105/107 قابلة للزيادة  انا وضعت لكم نقطة بيع فانتم راقبووووووه يهمني الستوب  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   ولا للاستعجال موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## nasser123

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 113.33  البيع عند 114.90 وما فوق   الستوب 115.65  الهدف بإذن الله 112.50 وعند الهدف اذا توفقنا به لكل حادث حديث   المهم كسر اللو السابق 110.54  اهدافه بإذن الله 105/107 قابلة للزيادة  انا وضعت لكم نقطة بيع فانتم راقبووووووه يهمني الستوب  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   ولا للاستعجال موفقين بإذن الله

 [
جزاك الله خير اخي وفي ميزان حسناتك

----------


## elteach

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
 يوم موفق للجميع بعون الله انا عايز اعرف الدولار ين ف وقته ده الساعه 1.30 طالع ولا نازل  
                              مشكورين

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم  ساضع نقطتان للبيع المهم نفس ماذكرته قبل قليل عن اليورو ينطبق على الكيبل اضع النقاط وانتم عليكم المراقبه  البيع من 1.4445\1.4470 وما فوق والله اعلم  الستوب 1.4520  الهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة والباقي عليكم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 تحديث للتوصية بيع من 1.4500 الستوب 1.4545  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم  البيع عند 1.2350 ومافوق لو صعد فوقها  الستوب 1.2400  انا ذكرت نقطة البيع التي اتوقع انها هي الافضل انما انتم راقبوووووووه   اخاف لايصل لها لاني اكثر من مرة اضع نقطة لبعض العملات كتوقع يصل لها يقترب السعر منها ولا يصل لها فانتم راقبو المهم تحت 1.2400  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2250 للمستعجل  ومن يرغب البقاء به يراقب لو واصل بعد الهدف بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 تحديث للتوصية بيع من 1.2370 الستوب 1.2415  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

التوصيتان للكيبل واليورو قائمتان بإذن الله انما حدثت تحسباً لو صعد
المهم التوصية والتحديث احدهما  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> يوم موفق للجميع بعون الله انا عايز اعرف الدولار ين ف وقته ده الساعه 1.30 طالع ولا نازل  
> مشكورين

 الدولار ين والله اعلم للنزول  البيع من 92.50 للــ 92.80  الستوب 93/93.15 اختار مايناسبك  والهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة والخيار لك بابقاء لو واصل نزول بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون انا براقبه وبإذن الله نتوفق به  انما المتوقع الصعود للــ 134.40 تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول   لو صعد فوقها راقبوه والستوب ساضع لكم خيارات اما 135 او 135.45  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للنوم وبإذن الله لنا لقاء بعد صلاة العصر
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aBoRaMa

احلام سعيدة

----------


## elteach

مشكور  اخى الجميل احلام سعيده وممكن تنملى معاك سعتين

----------


## ام كرار

مشكور اخي ابو مروان
بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم جميعا  رفع الستوب للكيبل واليورو وتوكلو على الله  الكيبل الستوب  1.4555  اليور الستوب 1.2455  شراء الدولار كندي من 1.0250 وتحت  الستوب 1.0185 الهدف بإذن الله 1.0430  شراء اليورو باوند من 8500 والستوب 8440 الهدف بإذن الله 8600  شراء الدولار فرنك من 1.1300 الستوب 1.1250 الهدف بإذن الله 1.1400  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## eto2

انا لا يوجد عندي عملية هل من الممكن ان ابيع الباوند من هنا

----------


## aljameel

> انا لا يوجد عندي عملية هل من الممكن ان ابيع الباوند من هنا

 توكل على الله المهم اللالتزام بالستوب

----------


## kon-sy

صح النوم .. سيدنا .. وكبيرنا ومعلمنا .. وتاج راسنا أبو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 113.33  البيع عند 114.90 وما فوق   الستوب 115.65  الهدف بإذن الله 112.50 وعند الهدف اذا توفقنا به لكل حادث حديث   المهم كسر اللو السابق 110.54  اهدافه بإذن الله 105/107 قابلة للزيادة  انا وضعت لكم نقطة بيع فانتم راقبووووووه يهمني الستوب  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا    ولا للاستعجال موفقين بإذن الله

 الحمد لله كما توقعت الصعود له عند نقطة البيع صعد للــ 114.91 ماشاء الله تبارك الله  المهم تفعلت التوصية واللالتزام بالستوب  اذا توفقنا فيه بإذن الله وفضله  مجرد يكسر 113.50 تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول + 10  او اكثر على كيفكم   انا واضع الهدف بإذن الله 112.50 ولكن مجرد كسر اللو اليوم 112.45 بإذن الله هدفنا 111.40 اذا واصل نزول وكسر اللو السابق 110.54 ابشرو بإذن الله بالخير  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> صح النوم .. سيدنا .. وكبيرنا ومعلمنا .. وتاج راسنا أبو مروان

 هلا اخي صح بدنك   لي طلب خاص ارجو ان لاتزعل مني    لا سيدنا ولا كبيرنا الكبير الله سبحانه وتعالى  انا تقولي ابو مروان تسوى الشي الكثير بالنسبه لي   سلام خاص لاهلنا  بسوريا الحبيبه

----------


## eto2

ايهاب الجميل زادك الله جمالا شكرا  لك

----------


## kon-sy

تكرم عيونك .. متل ما بتأمر ... 
تحياتي لإلك .. والله يجزيك كل خير .. ويباركلنا بعمرك ووئتك  
والله يعطيك لحتى يرضيك

----------


## madmax

من بعد أذن أخي الجميل ( إحتسب أجرك عند الله ) و بعيداً عالم المال دعوني أذكركم بشيئ أفضل من كل أموال الدنيا

----------


## aljameel

> تكرم عيونك .. متل ما بتأمر ... 
> تحياتي لإلك .. والله يجزيك كل خير .. ويباركلنا بعمرك ووئتك  
> والله يعطيك لحتى يرضيك

 جزاك الله الف خير اخي الغالي 
هالدعوة تسوى عندي مليار لقب 
الله يسعدك اسعدتني بدعواك ولك بمثلها إن شاء الله 
موفق بإذن الله اخي

----------


## fahad456

كل عام وانت بخير من زمان  ماشفنالك توصية حلوة  نبغى وحدة منك تردخسيرنا من هذا السوق  الخطير وهل ينفع معة مؤشرات الماكد والارسى  والموفنق افرج ولا ما ينفع معه وجزاك اللة الف خير اخوك خسران من سوق العملات يحليل الاسهم اذا خسرت ما يصفون محفظتك  اما هذولا ما يعرفو ن غير العب صح ولا برا خل اللعب لغيرك

----------


## aljoufi

هل اصبح الاتجاه صاعد للمجنون اخي الجميل

----------


## حسن بن علي

هل رح يهبط اليورو الى 1.2280 اما لا ومن فين جاب اليورو قوته مع انه فيه خبر على الدولار قوي مره وايجابي بدرجة كبيرة

----------


## aljameel

> الدولار ين والله اعلم للنزول  البيع من 92.50 للــ 92.80 الستوب 93/93.15 اختار مايناسبك  والهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة والخيار لك بابقاء لو واصل نزول بإذن الله  والله الموفق

 الدولار ين والله اعلم لو صعد نبيع من 92.95 للـ 93.25  والستوب 93.45  لو ماصعد فوق 93 نلتزم بالستوب الاول  93.15  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aBoRaMa

> هل رح يهبط اليورو الى 1.2280 اما لا ومن فين جاب اليورو قوته مع انه فيه خبر على الدولار قوي مره وايجابي بدرجة كبيرة

 شغل مضاربين كبار وضرب استوبات  :Big Grin:  
لا احد يقرب مني والا افرمه  :Boxing:

----------


## aljameel

من لم يدخل بالكيبل او اليورو احتمال يصعدو بعض الشيولست متاكد انما ربطتهم بالدولار كندي لانه المفروض ينزل للـ 1.0250 تقريبا والله اعلم المهم راقبوهم في حال صعدو ومن اقرب نقطة للستوب بيع المهم اللالتزم بالستوب ومن دخل بهم يعزز لو صعدو من اقرب نقطة للستوب  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  وللامانه انا كنت داخل شراء واغلقتهم ولله الحمد على ربح ودخلت بيع الكيبل واليورو والمجنون واليورو ين ومحتفظ بالباوند فرنك من التوصية عليه  وساحاول التقاط الدولار كندي لو نزل بإذن الله   المهم لاتنسووووووووو الباوند فرنك وارجعو لتوصيته بالصفحات الخلفيه ومن يرغب به ساضع اكثر من ستوب الستوب الريسئي 1.6662 استوبات اخرى 1.5439 و 1.5470 و  1.5506 اختار مايناسبكم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> من بعد أذن أخي الجميل ( إحتسب أجرك عند الله ) و بعيداً عالم المال دعوني أذكركم بشيئ أفضل من كل أموال الدنيا

 جزاك الله الف خير اخي

----------


## حسن بن علي

يعني شو رح ينزل وعلى فكرة الترند ما زال هابط ام لا

----------


## aljameel

> هل اصبح الاتجاه صاعد للمجنون اخي الجميل

 هلا بالجوفي الغالي   اااااااااااه على حلوة الجووووف   المجنون والله اعلم تحت 135.45 للنزووووووووووو ل بإذن الله  انا توقعت يصعد للـ 134.40 تقريبا ولكن صعد للـ 134.28 هل اكتفى الله اعلم بما انه تحتها فهو للنزول   لو صعد راقبه وممكن تضع الستوب اما 135 او 135.45   بامانه لو نزل والله اعلم فيه خير بإذن الله وتوفيقه

----------


## aBoRaMa

اليورو ين واليورو دولار اعطت بيع على استوكاستيك من ساعة 
إن شاء الله يصدق المؤشر

----------


## samer samer

كيف يعني خروج اخي وعلى اي فريم

----------


## samer samer

اخي ابو مروان شايف شي على النيوزلندي دولار

----------


## aBoRaMa

> كيف يعني خروج اخي وعلى اي فريم

 آسف،،، كنت أقصد بيع ،،، وعدلتها 
خخخخخ 
تعرف ،، متأثر بتجارة الأسهم  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابو مروان شايف شي على النيوزلندي دولار

 والله اعلم اخي للنزول   ولكن اذا ترغب به اعمل التالي غير ذلك لاااااااا  لو صعد ارسم فيبو من 7180 القمه والقاع الذي يعمله المتوقع يرتد من 38%  فتراقبه في حال ارتد تبيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد  وهدفك بكسر اللو يمتد بك للــ 6900/6850 كسر اللو السابق 6805 بإذن الله تشوف الـ 6600/6500 ومتوقع اكثر والله اعلم موفق اخي بإذن الله والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

مبرووووووووووك يا سااااااااااده 
البلابل غردت

----------


## samer samer

جزاك الله خير 
على كلامك اخي رح يكون الارتداد من 0.7060 تقريبا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   المجنون والله اعلم بكسره الان 133/132.90 بإذن الله نقول اكتفى صعود وهي الاشارة الاولى والله اعلم للنزوول  لو ارتد ممكن يصعد للــ 134.80 تقريبا او اكثر بكم نقطة والله اعلم المهم من دخل به يضع الستوب 133.90   موفقين بإذن الله   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين بإذن الله للنزول خلاص اعطى الاشارة الاولى والله اعلم  المهم وضع الستوب على نقطة الدخول - 10 او ماتحبو المهم ضعو الستوب 114.80/70  موفقين بإذن الله  الباقي كما بالتوصية ومرفقها

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله خير 
> على كلامك اخي رح يكون الارتداد من 0.7060 تقريبا

 اقولك اخي لو صعد ليس القاع الان اي قاع يعمله ويرتد منه ارسم الفيبو مالم يصعد للـ 38% او قريب منها اعرف انه لازال نازل وهكذا 
والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

غرررررررررررررررررررررررررررد

----------


## aljameel

كل واحد فيكم دخل باحد التوصيات التي وضعتها بيع او شراء   يضع الستوب الهاي الحالي او اللو الحالي واقل+ - 10 نقاط   اللو + 10 الهاي - 10  اووووووووووكي   موفقين بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aBoRaMa

نصلي المغرب ونرجع بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

الهدف تعليمي والهدف الاخر كيف تراقب التوصية التي دخلت بها   والله اعلم  لمعرفة النزول او الصعود طبعا انا بتكلم على التوصيات فرضا التي وضعتها ساضرب لكم مثال على اليورو ين   نرسم فيبو من اللو اليوم 112.45 والهاي اليوم 114.91  اذا عنده نيت ارتداد تكون من 50% وفوق كسرها ثم كسر 61% نتوقع النزول مابين 50% و الــ 61% تسمى منطقة الحيرة او المنطقة الصفراء كاشارة المرور  فرضا الان اليورو ين كسر 50% و 61% وارتد الان كما هو بالوضع الحالي  نفس الشي نرسم فيبو مابين الو الحالي 113.30 والقمة 114.91  واراقب نفس الشي 50% او قبلها و 61%  هو الان ارتد قبل الـ 38%   فاذا ارتد نتوقع بناء موجه صغيره لتساعده على النزول تاكيد الموجه الصغيرة بكسر 113.30  انا مثلت لكم على اليورو ين هذا ينطبق على جميع التوصيات التي وضعتها اليوم وامس ان كان بيع او شراء  حتى تراقبو ما دخلتم به ومنها الاستفادة  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aBoRaMa

ابو مروان،، كنت أحاول أرسل لك رسالة ولكن يبدو إنك لا تتلقى رسائل

----------


## aljameel

بأمانه مجرد شفت المجنون واليورو ين كسرو 61%  عززت البيع مرة اخرى على الاثنين  لانه مجردد كسر 61% نقدر نقول كنسبة وتناسب 70 % نازل 30% صاعد تاكيد النزول   بكسر 76% ثم اللو والله اعلم  ونفس الشي ساعمل تعزيز للكيبل واليورو عندما يكسرو 61%   التعزيز بعقد صغير فقط انما مجرد يكسر اللو ولو بنقطة اضع تعزيزي الاخر  انا مثلا واضع اوامر معلقه بيع تحت اللو 2 نقطة   فالتعزيز لا يخوف اذا انت بمنطقة ربح جيد فرضا كاليورو ين او المجنون من باع من 134.20 + - تقريبا   لا يتبقى لكم الا ولو مؤاشر واحد وليكن كلاسيكي يفيد انا بخاطب قليل الخبرة او المبتدائين اما من لديه الخبرة ولو النصف لا يحتاج تنويه مني اكيد يعرف يتصرف  والتوفيق من الله والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

الان فرضا من يرغب تعزيز لليورو ين وخائف بعد كسر 113.30 يعزز ويضع الهاي الحالي 113.83 الستوب
وهكذااااااااا
والله الموفق

----------


## soliter

الله يبارك فيك يا ابو مروان 
اهداف الكيبل والمجنون ايه

----------


## aljameel

> الله يبارك فيك يا ابو مروان 
> اهداف الكيبل والمجنون ايه

 اخي ارجع للتوصيات وملحقاتها كتبت شرح للاهداف ارجع للخلف بالصفحات من البارح للان  حتى تستفيد ساذكر لك اهداف الكيبل بإذن الله  بكسر اللو اليوم اهدافه بإذن الله 1.4200/1.4125 ومتوقع بيواصل نزوله والله اعلم  اليوم الصباح انا ذكرت الكيبل لو كسر 1.4230 تقريبا مكن بنشوف للايام القادمه والله اعلم 1000 للـ 1500 نقطة  احتمال كبير والله اعلم ولو يغلق هذه الاسبوع تحتها الاحتمال المتوقع يكبر فهي تساعد على نزوله بشي جيد جدا والله اعلم  وبإذن الله هاتسعدو من وراه قالو يارب  والله يرزقنا جميعا أمين  يارب العالمين

----------


## soliter

شكرا يا غالى

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان،، كنت أحاول أرسل لك رسالة ولكن يبدو إنك لا تتلقى رسائل

 اخي ابوراما اغلقت الرسائل من كثرة  
رسائل تسأل عن عمله ما  وممكن وضع السؤال هنا بالموضوع  لانها تاخذ مني وقت وصعب ما ارد عليها
وفيه رسائل احراج وازعاج وغيره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ والجواب نفسه 
اخوتى لا احد يزعل مني رجاء خاص لو كانت رساله مهمه جدا يبلغني وافتح الرسائل وتحت امر الجميع 
والله يا ابورما قرأت رسالتك الاولى والله وبأمانه اني مثلي مثلك الله يجيب الخير ولكن بالبال ما ني ناسي
والله يكتب الخير للجميع

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم للصلاة وبإذن الله لنا لقاء بعد الصلاة 
موفقين بإذن الله وتوفيقه

----------


## kon-sy

الله يجزيك الخير يا عمي أبو مروان  
اعذرني انت خبرتني أنو ما ئلك سيدي .. بس العمر إلو حئو ..  
وأنا بعتبر حالي متل ابنك ... بصراحة عمري بس 20 
من شان هيك ما بئدر حاكيك غير هيك  
الله يئدرنا نكافيك ... وانا بعرف انو ما رح نئدر  
بس من علمني حرفاً كنت له عبدا ً 
شكرا إلك مرة تانية  ع وئتك وجهدك

----------


## aBoRaMa

> اخي ابوراما اغلقت الرسائل من كثرة  
> رسائل تسأل عن عمله ما وممكن وضع السؤال هنا بالموضوع لانها تاخذ مني وقت وصعب ما ارد عليها
> وفيه رسائل احراج وازعاج وغيره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ والجواب نفسه 
> اخوتى لا احد يزعل مني رجاء خاص لو كانت رساله مهمه جدا يبلغني وافتح الرسائل وتحت امر الجميع 
> والله يا ابورما قرأت رسالتك الاولى والله وبأمانه اني مثلي مثلك الله يجيب الخير ولكن بالبال ما ني ناسي
> والله يكتب الخير للجميع

  
شكراً لك  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kon-sy

تقبل الله سلفا ً

----------


## silverhawk145

السلام عليكم اخى الجميل :
اود معرفة رأيك وتحليلاتك بالنسبة للذهب خصوصا بعد ازمة اليورو الحالية  :016: وبعد ان كسر اعلى نقطة وصل له  ووصل الى قمة تاريخية جديدة  للذهب عند  :016:  :016: 1249.0,,,,,,,,,,,,, 
فالسؤال هو على المدى المتوسط ::: 
هل سيواصل الذهب المزيد من الصعود  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing: ام سيهبط الى مستويات 1100.0  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing: ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
شكرااا لك اخى الجميل  وجزاك الله خيراااااا

----------


## tetosun

بارك الله فيك أخي الجميل  وبارك في علمك ورزقك رزقا طيبا مباركا فيه  جزاء تعبك مع إخوانك داعين الله العلي القدير أن يجعله في  ميزان حسناتك . طاب مساؤك وكثرت أرباحك إن شاء الله  دعوة من القلب أطمع أن يستجيب الله لها  وكلنا نحبك في الله  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو استرالي والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.3944  نراقب الافتتاح فوق 1.3936 فهو للصعود والله اعلم  المهم الفرق بسيط بين الستوب والسعر يحتاج مراقبه نضع الستوب 1.3936 ونتوكل على الله  الهدف مفتوح حتى يتبين لنا هدف واضح انما البقاء به لا للاستعجال بجني الربح احتمال اهدافه بعيده والله اعلم فاتوقع انوه فرصة جيدة بستوب الصغير اذا توفقنا به لا للاستعجال بجني الربح  لاخوف الفرق 8 نقاط ليست مخيفه مجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووووووك لمن دخل به ما شاء الله تبارك الله الحمد لله مايقارب 240 نقطة ولله الحمد والشكر  انا شايف ما احد منكم سألني عنه المهم من دخل به يراقب النقطة 1.4185  باختراقها متوقع بيواصل صعوده والله اعلم  في حال لم تخترق جني الربح بعد تاكد 100% ما منه خوف من دخل به معه فوق 200 نقطة اقصد لا للاستعجال والخيار لكم بجني الربح  او من لديه هدك يعمل بيع مقابل الشراء وليكن الفرق 10 نقاط + -   ويراقبه مجرد يتاكد من احدهم يغلق واحد منهم   المهم الستوب للبيع 1.4185  والله الموفق

----------


## أبو جوان

بارك الله بيك يا جميل وربي يعطيك حتى يرضيك وتقول كفاية
كذا طرشلنا كل حين ومين مشاركة تعليمية مع التوصيات
وربي يسلمك ويعافيك   :Regular Smile:

----------


## new2007

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخونا الجميل
ما زلنا فى عقود البيع للكيبل والمجنون واليور و اليورو ين
هل لك تعليق
نامل منك ان تظل صدرك رحب لاخوانك كما عودتنا دائما
وناسف منك لكثرة الاسئلة المكررة
جعل الله اعمالك فى ميزان حسناتك
الله الموفق

----------


## عبدالله 666

اخوي و بالنسبه لليورو ين ؟؟

----------


## aBoRaMa

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووووووك لمن دخل به ما شاء الله تبارك الله الحمد لله مايقارب 240 نقطة ولله الحمد والشكر  انا شايف ما احد منكم سألني عنه المهم من دخل به يراقب النقطة 1.4185  باختراقها متوقع بيواصل صعوده والله اعلم  في حال لم تخترق جني الربح بعد تاكد 100% ما منه خوف من دخل به معه فوق 200 نقطة اقصد لا للاستعجال والخيار لكم بجني الربح  او من لديه هدك يعمل بيع مقابل الشراء وليكن الفرق 10 نقاط + -   ويراقبه مجرد يتاكد من احدهم يغلق واحد منهم   المهم الستوب للبيع 1.4185   والله الموفق

 الاسترالي كندي 
نازل 122 نقطة من الافتتاح،، لكن للأسف ما اخذت منه الا 50 نقطة،،، استعجلت

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك اخونا الجميل
> ما زلنا فى عقود البيع للكيبل والمجنون واليور و اليورو ين
> هل لك تعليق
> نامل منك ان تظل صدرك رحب لاخوانك كما عودتنا دائما
> وناسف منك لكثرة الاسئلة المكررة
> جعل الله اعمالك فى ميزان حسناتك
> الله الموفق

  

> اخوي و بالنسبه لليورو ين ؟؟

 اخواني حتى اللحضة النزول سيد الموقف والله اعلم  والله انا بائع بالجميع من فوق ومعزز مرتين لكل عمله من تحت    افانا عامل الستوب نقطة الدخول للعقود التي اخذتها من القمة   وعملت اوامر شراء مقابل العقود الاخرى التي عززت بها من تحت بعد الهاي بنقطة  انما والله اعلم سبب صعود المجنون واليورو ين هو الكيبل واليورو بصعودهم الحالي لا اتوقع شي اخر والله اعلم انما لابد يحرقو اعصابنا   والله لدي عقود رابحه لم اغلقها حتى اللحظة  بإذن الله نازلين وين مايروحو نحن معهم لاتخافو بإذن الله وفضله نتوفق بهم   متى ما رأيت جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم للصلاة ولنالقاء بإذن الله بعد الصلاة  
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جميعا  
اســـــــــتاذي العزيز كيف حالك , ان شاء الله بتمام الصحة والعافيه . 
اعذرني ماكنت متابع معاك كان النت عندي واقف . 
على العموم معوضة ان شاء الله  
عندي سؤال بالنسبة للكيبل ياريت ان امكن تحليل شامل له مثل ايام زمان .. محتاج النقاط الرئيسية الي ممكن عندها يشكل اخر قاع قبل بدء رحلة التصحيح صعودا  
الان هو بالموجة الخامسة والاخيرة وحققت هدفها بالمساواة مع الموجة الاولى ولكن الامتدادت قائمة مع الظروف السيئة بشكل عام  
فياريت تنورنا بتحليل شامل له نسهر عليه الليلة او بكره او باي وقت تكون فيه متفرغ لان الموضوع مهم لي بارك الله فيك دنيا وآخرة

----------


## jamal el deen

اليورو ين الى اين يا استاذنا....
انا بايع بعقود كبيره و عاكس عليا كتيييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## الجمال

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووووووك لمن دخل به ما شاء الله تبارك الله الحمد لله مايقارب 240 نقطة ولله الحمد والشكر  انا شايف ما احد منكم سألني عنه المهم من دخل به يراقب النقطة 1.4185  باختراقها متوقع بيواصل صعوده والله اعلم  في حال لم تخترق جني الربح بعد تاكد 100% ما منه خوف من دخل به معه فوق 200 نقطة اقصد لا للاستعجال والخيار لكم بجني الربح  او من لديه هدك يعمل بيع مقابل الشراء وليكن الفرق 10 نقاط + -   ويراقبه مجرد يتاكد من احدهم يغلق واحد منهم   المهم الستوب للبيع 1.4185   والله الموفق

 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  الف مبروك اخي الجميل الحمد لله  تحقق الهدف الاول لليورو / استرالي   انا دخلت بالتوصيه وجنيت الربح لله الحمد  اعتقد اخي الجميل انه الان قد يصحح الى 1.4050 وان شاء الله ادخل شراء مره ثانيه وهدفي  1,4338  فما هو رائيك اخي بارك الله بك

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين الى اين يا استاذنا....
> انا بايع بعقود كبيره و عاكس عليا كتيييييييييييييييييييير

 لحضات اخي الان صاحي نوم على شأن هالمجموعة بشوف اخرتها معهم 
عطني 10 /15 دقيقة اصحصح واشيك عليهم 
موفق بإذن الله اخي

----------


## eto2

وبدنا كمان انغلبك واتشوفلنا الباوند قبل النوم

----------


## tetosun

أخي جميل اليورو دولار والباوند دولار واليور ين والمجنون بايع وعاكسه خاربه الدنيا  أرجوك النصيحة  رجاء أخي جميل / النصيحة فقط لوجه الله تعالى  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## عبدالكريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
أخي العزيز ابو مروان  
لاحظت انك لا تضع اي من صفقاتك في الحساب الديمو الذي اعتمدته كحساب تابع لموضوعك  
هل هناك خطب ما يا أخي العزيز  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين والله اعلم   اليوم لدينا توصية بيع من 114.90 والستوب 115.65 والهدف 112.50 الحمد لله صعد للنقطة البيع وصل 114.91 ثم نزل للـ 112.79 قبل الهدف بـ 29 نقطة الحمد لله التوصية اعطت 210 نقطة ولله الحمد والشكر  يا اخوان انا من طبعي احب لغيري مثل ما احب لنفسي فعندما ارى اهداف بعيده اذكرها  واذكر يجب كسر او اختراق كذا اضع شروط حتى تتم الاستفادة الكامله  الانسان بطبعه الطمع وانا الذي احذركم او الطامعين اذا رأيت اهداف بعيده اتمنى لكم مثل ما اتمنى لنفسي حتى يعم الخير للجميع وهذا رزق من رب العالمين ما انا الاسبب فقط فانتم من يرغب بسماع ما اذكره يجب ان يكون على معرفه كيف يتصرف فرضا لو عزز فاليوم اليورو ين مجرد كسر 132.86 تاكد النزول بنسبة 90% ولاهداف بعيد قد لا تصدق طبعا مافيه شي اسمه جزم هي اجتهادات تصيب وتخطي انما لا اعرف ماذا حصل وصعد  قصتي مع اليورو ين اليوم  ساتكلم عن نفسي واضع اوامر عقدين على 114.90 طبعا حسب السريبد معهم وعقدين اعلى من 115 عندم نزل عززت العقدين الذي لم يتفعلو مجرد شفته كسر 113.50 عززت بعقدين على 113.46 مجرد كسر 132.87  عززت اربع عقود تقريبا عند 132.81 اصلا واضع امر معلق  اغلقت العقدين الاولى فوق 113.80 والعقدين الاخرين بربح 4/5 نقاط ومعي 4 عقود بسعر 132.81 انا ذكرت لكم عقودي حتى اقول لكم لو اني ماني متاكد بنسبه كبيره للنزول لما عززت عند 132.81  اولا الطمع بالجميع ولا اعطانا 210 نقطة بخلال ساعات لاتذكر نعمة من المولى عز وجل انما الانسان بطبعه الطمع   انا لا الؤمكم انما الؤم نفسي بالاول ولا فيني اضع لكم 100 او200 او مابينهم كهدف والسلام لا والله لا احب ان اشوف شي امامي ولا اذكره  رجاء خاص من ليس لديه المام كيف يتصرف لو عكس السعر عليه ان يرضى بما قسمه له ربي والحمد لله  انا مثلت باليورو ين انما ينطبق على الكل كتوصيات وضعتها الحمد لله مافيه وحده اعطت اقل من 100 نقطة ولله الحمد والشكر  المهم من معه اليورو ين كتعزيز من تحت يراقب التالي  متوقع والله اعلم لو اخترق 115.14 بانه بيصعد ولكن غير معروف لكم احتمال  للـ 115.50 تقريبا قبلها بعدها بكم نقطة وارد  المهم يهمنا الستوب للتوصية 115.65 لو ضرب الستوب لاقدر الله نراقب النقطة 115.83 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول ولكن مجرد يخترق الستوب نتوقع باختراق 115.83 باختراقها بندخل بموجه صاعدها اول اهدافها 116/116.30 ومتوقع اهداف ابعد من ذلك  فمتوقع يصعد للـ 118.70 للـ 119 ومنها نبيع والستوب 119.40 بهدف بإذن الله 116 ومنه نحكم عليه هل بيواصل او يرتد   المهم من لديه عقد بيع م تحت يعمل امر شراء 115.14 + السبريد مقابل عقد البيع  وسنراقب سوياً بإذن الله انما معكم لن اغلق الا اذا توفقت بربح مضاعف او المهم اكبر من الخسارة وسنحاول سويا متابعته خلال اليوم وغدا حتى نطلع بإذن الله بربح  اقصد معه صاعد نازل وهكذا حتى يكتب لنا التوفيق من رب العالمين  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا رجاء خاص قرائت ماذكر بالممل حتى لا احد يسأل واناكما استجد ديد سابلغ به واشوف يا انا ياليورو ين للمعلومية هذه المرة الثانية اعلق معه

----------


## بوحسوون

حبيبي وعزيزي  بس الله يخليك قلي متى ادخل فيه عندما يوصل كم 
بتعبك معااااي 
شااااااااكر تعاونك

----------


## aBoRaMa

كلامك جميل ياجميل 
أنا عندي قاعدة دائماً وأبداً، عشان ما أتحسر وأقول ياليت اللي جرى ما كان :Stick Out Tongue: ، وهي أني أجني نصف العقود عند مكسب 100 نقطة باتمام والكمال، ومايهمني لو واصل 1000 نقطة، المهم أنه فيه 100 نقطة يومي، والباقي اضع الستوب لوز على نقطة الدخول، ولو واصل أنا معه، ولو عكس، اكون كسبان 100 نقطة من كل عقد 
أصلاً لو الواحد يدخل بعقدين فقط، تكفيه ورزق كريم

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل على السريع لعيون اخي  صاحب هدف وللجميع  الكيبل والله اعلم المهم ساضع لكم ما اراه لعلنا نستفيد منه بإذن الله وتوفيقه ومن لازال معه المهم التمعن بما اكتبه بالنقطة مهم جدا والله اعلم  يهمنا النقطة 1.4510 باختراقها نتوقع الصعود المهم لابد من حساب السبريد + النقطة  باختراق 1.4510+ السبريد 1.4515 نتوقع صعود له والله اعلم  فنراقب التالي يهمنا الستوب للتوصيه عليه 1.4555 مالم يخترق فهو للنزول باختراقها متوقع بيواصل صعودها   فمتوقع يصعد للــ 1.4690 تقريبا سنتابعه سويا انما المتوقع يصعد لها او قريب منها او بعدها  يهمنا التالي لو صعد لها نراقب النقطة 1.4699+ السبريد تكون ستوب للبيع   لو اختراقها من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.4760 نبيع وهي الستوب  هذا الكلام ساري حتى قبل افتتاح سوق اوربا احتمال نغير بعض النقاط لو استجدت شي جديد   المهم الستوب للبيع من السعر الحالي 1.4485 الستوب 1.4515  اخترقها ندخل شراء   راقبو من يرغب به يبيع بعد مراقبه والستوب 1.4515 والهدف بإذن اللهكما بالتوصية عليه او القناعه  اخترق 1.4515 ندخل شراء وضعو الستوب المناسب لكم انما باختراقها والله اعلم بيصعد ومراقبة ماذكر بالاول  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  للامانه لديه عقود بيع عززت عندما نزل وخاسره واضع امر شراء معلق كهدك لها +عقدين اخرين عند 1.4515 وساراقب ماذكرته انما اغلق على خسارة بإذن الله لن اغلق الا على ربح

----------


## aljameel

> كلامك جميل ياجميل 
> أنا عندي قاعدة دائماً وأبداً، عشان ما أتحسر وأقول ياليت اللي جرى ما كان، وهي أني أجني نصف العقود عند مكسب 100 نقطة باتمام والكمال، ومايهمني لو واصل 1000 نقطة، المهم أنه فيه 100 نقطة يومي، والباقي اضع الستوب لوز على نقطة الدخول، ولو واصل أنا معه، ولو عكس، اكون كسبان 100 نقطة من كل عقد 
> أصلاً لو الواحد يدخل بعقدين فقط، تكفيه ورزق كريم

 والمشكله لدي لا احب اغلق عقد خاسر 
بامانه كمعدل لعقودي اليوم على الكل فرضا اليورو ين لو اغلقت على 133.45 كمجمل رابح فوق 100 نقطة انما الطمع هو ابليس اعملات 
انا لا زلت ارى النزول اقرب من الصعود بالرغم سعره الان 114.71 والله اعلم

----------


## amiro

ابو مروان لو ممكن نقاط اليورو

----------


## 2e2y2e2

السلام عليكم جميعا ... منور اخ جميل والله يعطيك العافية ..
عندى مشاركة بسيطة اتمنى ان تفيدكم , نعرفها جميعا ولكن لا ننتبه لها او لا نتحكم باعصابنا فنهملها ... التعزير :
افضل طريقة للتعزيز - بنظرى- هى عدم تعزيز العقد الخاسر الا عندما يبدا السعر بالاتجاه فى نفس اتجاه الصفقة : كيف : باستخدام الامر المعلق stop  وليس بفتح صفقة لحظية .... مثال : فرضنا بعت اليورو عند 1.2320   ولكن سعره ارتفع حتى وصل  1.2400   وفكرت ان اعزز عند هذا السعر : هنا لا افتح صفقة عنده ولكن اضع امر معلق عبارة عن  sell stop   عند السعر  1.2375  اى اقل من سعره الحالى ( الذى فكرت ان اعزز عنده) فاذا بدأ السعر بالنزول ( اى بدا ياخذ اتجاه صفقتى وهى بيع ) فان الامر المعلق سوف يتفعل , اى اننى عززت , اما اذا استمر السعر فى الصعود فلن يتفعل عقد التعزيز , وبذلك لن اخسر المزيد ... ارجو ان يكون المثال واضح ومفيد

----------


## صاحب هدف

رووووووووووووح الله يسلم عيووووووونك من قبل ما أقرا التحليل
ربي يبارك فيك يا أحلى أستاذ  
أأقرا وأرجعلك يا أستاذي

----------


## صاحب هدف

طيب أستاذي شكرا لك على التحليل بارك الله فيك  
بس ياريت كمان تحليل طووووويل النفس زي زمان للنقاط الرئيسية لما تكون متفرغ الله يبارك فيك .. أتحدث عن أهداف النزول الرئيسية التي منها يتوقع رحلة الصعود فنحن على موعد مع تصحيح لكامل الموجة الهابطة على اليومي ولكن متى الله أعلم ولكن مايهمني النقاط الرئيسية السفلية . 
يعني لحد الان أذكر تحليلك للصعود لل 5524 وماشاء الله يعني إلي باع يومها .... مابدي كتر حكي  
شكرا مجددا

----------


## aljameel

> طيب أستاذي شكرا لك على التحليل بارك الله فيك   بس ياريت كمان تحليل طووووويل النفس زي زمان للنقاط الرئيسية لما تكون متفرغ الله يبارك فيك .. أتحدث عن أهداف النزول الرئيسية التي منها يتوقع رحلة الصعود فنحن على موعد مع تصحيح لكامل الموجة الهابطة على اليومي ولكن متى الله أعلم ولكن مايهمني النقاط الرئيسية السفلية .  يعني لحد الان أذكر تحليلك للصعود لل 5524 وماشاء الله يعني إلي باع يومها .... مابدي كتر حكي   شكرا مجددا

 ابشر اخي صاحب بخدمتك والجميع مجرد ارى فرصة سافليه لك من فوق لتحت بإذن الله
واكون صادق معك حسب النفسيه ترى انا سويعاتي
اعطني الوقت الكافي

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   أخي العزيز ابو مروان   لاحظت انك لا تضع اي من صفقاتك في الحساب الديمو الذي اعتمدته كحساب تابع لموضوعك   هل هناك خطب ما يا أخي العزيز

 هلا بأستاذنا ومشرفنا الغالي على الجميع شرفني مرورك وتشريفك للموضوع
نعم انا مقصر بذلك  ابشر بالحال سافتح وابلغ به بإذن الله
ولرغبة الجميع 
اكرر أسفي للجميع

----------


## aljameel

اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء  حتى لا نغرد خارج السرب عن باقي الاخوة الموصين  وبناء على رغبة الادارة الموقره فتحت حساب والمعلومات موجوده بالتوقيع  ساضع توصية او اكثر واحاول شرح الدخول بها بقدر المستطاع اقصد بستوب صغير انما ما موجود بالحساب ساضع ستوب وهدف ونقطة دخول واحتمال اضع تعزيز لها انما بستوب غير المعناد فانتم الخيار لكم ما اتباع الشرح او الحساب  وبصراحة اهتمامي الكامل متى ماتواجدت هنا بالموضوع  الحساب دال على التوصية   البرنامج AL Trade 4 ارى هو الافضل لدي لانه لاينقطع الا بالنادر والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## صاحب هدف

ألف شكر لك أستاذي خذ وقتك بس ماتضيع الفرصة النادرة  للسوينجات   :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين والله اعلم   اليوم لدينا توصية بيع من 114.90 والستوب 115.65 والهدف 112.50 الحمد لله صعد للنقطة البيع وصل 114.91 ثم نزل للـ 112.79 قبل الهدف بـ 29 نقطة الحمد لله التوصية اعطت 210 نقطة ولله الحمد والشكر  يا اخوان انا من طبعي احب لغيري مثل ما احب لنفسي فعندما ارى اهداف بعيده اذكرها  واذكر يجب كسر او اختراق كذا اضع شروط حتى تتم الاستفادة الكامله  الانسان بطبعه الطمع وانا الذي احذركم او الطامعين اذا رأيت اهداف بعيده اتمنى لكم مثل ما اتمنى لنفسي حتى يعم الخير للجميع وهذا رزق من رب العالمين ما انا الاسبب فقط فانتم من يرغب بسماع ما اذكره يجب ان يكون على معرفه كيف يتصرف فرضا لو عزز فاليوم اليورو ين مجرد كسر 132.86 تاكد النزول بنسبة 90% ولاهداف بعيد قد لا تصدق طبعا مافيه شي اسمه جزم هي اجتهادات تصيب وتخطي انما لا اعرف ماذا حصل وصعد  قصتي مع اليورو ين اليوم  ساتكلم عن نفسي واضع اوامر عقدين على 114.90 طبعا حسب السريبد معهم وعقدين اعلى من 115 عندم نزل عززت العقدين الذي لم يتفعلو مجرد شفته كسر 113.50 عززت بعقدين على 113.46 مجرد كسر 132.87  عززت اربع عقود تقريبا عند 132.81 اصلا واضع امر معلق  اغلقت العقدين الاولى فوق 113.80 والعقدين الاخرين بربح 4/5 نقاط ومعي 4 عقود بسعر 132.81 انا ذكرت لكم عقودي حتى اقول لكم لو اني ماني متاكد بنسبه كبيره للنزول لما عززت عند 132.81  اولا الطمع بالجميع ولا اعطانا 210 نقطة بخلال ساعات لاتذكر نعمة من المولى عز وجل انما الانسان بطبعه الطمع   انا لا الؤمكم انما الؤم نفسي بالاول ولا فيني اضع لكم 100 او200 او مابينهم كهدف والسلام لا والله لا احب ان اشوف شي امامي ولا اذكره  رجاء خاص من ليس لديه المام كيف يتصرف لو عكس السعر عليه ان يرضى بما قسمه له ربي والحمد لله  انا مثلت باليورو ين انما ينطبق على الكل كتوصيات وضعتها الحمد لله مافيه وحده اعطت اقل من 100 نقطة ولله الحمد والشكر  المهم من معه اليورو ين كتعزيز من تحت يراقب التالي  متوقع والله اعلم لو اخترق 115.14 بانه بيصعد ولكن غير معروف لكم احتمال للـ 115.50 تقريبا قبلها بعدها بكم نقطة وارد  المهم يهمنا الستوب للتوصية 115.65 لو ضرب الستوب لاقدر الله نراقب النقطة 115.83 هي الفيصل مابين الصعود والنزول ولكن مجرد يخترق الستوب نتوقع باختراق 115.83 باختراقها بندخل بموجه صاعدها اول اهدافها 116/116.30 ومتوقع اهداف ابعد من ذلك  فمتوقع يصعد للـ 118.70 للـ 119 ومنها نبيع والستوب 119.40 بهدف بإذن الله 116 ومنه نحكم عليه هل بيواصل او يرتد   المهم من لديه عقد بيع م تحت يعمل امر شراء 115.14 + السبريد مقابل عقد البيع  وسنراقب سوياً بإذن الله انما معكم لن اغلق الا اذا توفقت بربح مضاعف او المهم اكبر من الخسارة وسنحاول سويا متابعته خلال اليوم وغدا حتى نطلع بإذن الله بربح  اقصد معه صاعد نازل وهكذا حتى يكتب لنا التوفيق من رب العالمين  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا رجاء خاص قرائت ماذكر بالممل حتى لا احد يسأل واناكما استجد ديد سابلغ به واشوف يا انا ياليورو ين للمعلومية هذه المرة الثانية اعلق معه

   

> الكيبل على السريع لعيون اخي صاحب هدف وللجميع  الكيبل والله اعلم المهم ساضع لكم ما اراه لعلنا نستفيد منه بإذن الله وتوفيقه ومن لازال معه المهم التمعن بما اكتبه بالنقطة مهم جدا والله اعلم  يهمنا النقطة 1.4510 باختراقها نتوقع الصعود المهم لابد من حساب السبريد + النقطة  باختراق 1.4510+ السبريد 1.4515 نتوقع صعود له والله اعلم  فنراقب التالي يهمنا الستوب للتوصيه عليه 1.4555 مالم يخترق فهو للنزول باختراقها متوقع بيواصل صعودها   فمتوقع يصعد للــ 1.4690 تقريبا سنتابعه سويا انما المتوقع يصعد لها او قريب منها او بعدها  يهمنا التالي لو صعد لها نراقب النقطة 1.4699+ السبريد تكون ستوب للبيع   لو اختراقها من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.4760 نبيع وهي الستوب  هذا الكلام ساري حتى قبل افتتاح سوق اوربا احتمال نغير بعض النقاط لو استجدت شي جديد   المهم الستوب للبيع من السعر الحالي 1.4485 الستوب 1.4515  اخترقها ندخل شراء   راقبو من يرغب به يبيع بعد مراقبه والستوب 1.4515 والهدف بإذن اللهكما بالتوصية عليه او القناعه  اخترق 1.4515 ندخل شراء وضعو الستوب المناسب لكم انما باختراقها والله اعلم بيصعد ومراقبة ماذكر بالاول  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  للامانه لديه عقود بيع عززت عندما نزل وخاسره واضع امر شراء معلق كهدك لها +عقدين اخرين عند 1.4515  وساراقب ماذكرته انما اغلق على خسارة بإذن الله لن اغلق الا على ربح

    للمشااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

صباحك الفل ياعمنا يا غالي  واحشنا كثير........ :Eh S(7):

----------


## ads

إنتباه من شموع الديلي أستاذ جميل

----------


## jambasha

صباح الخير اخي الجميل  :Regular Smile:  
اعتقد اليورو ين رجع يختبر الترند الهابط المكسور على فريم الساعة , وتم كسره ونجح في الاغلاق تحته
نتوقع مزيد من الهبوط مع نزول اليورو 
الشارت المرفق يوضح 
رايك يهمنا اخي 
تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

صباح الخير جميعا  
يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## eto2

اسعد الله صباحك
نتمنى كل التوفيق لك وللجميع
ومنتظرين تحليلاتك الرائعة

----------


## heidar elselehdar

صباح الخيرات و البركات على الجميع
و صباح مخصوص لابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> إنتباه من شموع الديلي أستاذ جميل

 شكرا لك مراقبهم الكيبل والمجنون   انا معلوماتي ضعيفة بالشموع لاني نادر الجاء لها اذا دعت الحاجه كمساعد لانها مرات تصدق وبعض المرات تفوت والله اعلم  ولكن انا براقب الكيبل من قبل الاغلاق شمعة الاغلاق  سوداء والله اعلم عاكسه للسعر  المجنون نفس الشمعة انما بيضاء هل هي نفس الشي اتوقع ذلك ولكن لست متاكد  اذا لديك الخبره بالشموع الرجاء التعليق على الشمعتان

----------


## eto2

اخي الجميل شو رائيك بالكيبل اليوم

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا لك مراقبهم الكيبل والمجنون   انا معلوماتي ضعيفة بالشموع لاني نادر الجاء لها اذا دعت الحاجه كمساعد لانها مرات تصدق وبعض المرات تفوت والله اعلم  ولكن انا براقب الكيبل من قبل الاغلاق شمعة الاغلاق  سوداء والله اعلم عاكسه للسعر  المجنون نفس الشمعة انما بيضاء هل هي نفس الشي اتوقع ذلك ولكن لست متاكد  اذا لديك الخبره بالشموع الرجاء التعليق على الشمعتان

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : 
اسمحلي بمداخلة فى موضوعك القيم أبو مروان  :Good:  
بالنسبة للفوركس لا نهتم كثيرا بلون الشموع بقدر الاهتمام بحجم الجسم والذيل , والنموذجين المرفقين كلاهما صحيح شمعة هامر  لا يعيبها شىء ولكن الاقوي هي شمعة المجنون , جسم أصغر وشمعة صاعده تعني نجاح الثيران فى السيطرة على السعر ودفعه لمنطقة اعلي من الافتتاح ليلغلق اعلي ويكون لهم السيطرة الاكثر فى الفترة الاخيرة من عمر الشمعة هذا رأي والله تعالي اعلي واعلم  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4433  والله اعلم  للنزول المهم تحت 1.4497 وهي الستوب للبيع   ليواصل نزول يجب كسر 1.4362  بكسرها بإذن الله هدفه 1.4300/290   ومتوقع بيواصل بعدها يهمنا كسر 1.4277 لتاكيد الموجه الاكبر له والتي أهدفها بإذن الله   1.4200 /1.4120 ومتوقع والله اعلم بيواصل نزوله لاهداف اخرى ولكل حادث حديث  المهم ليصل اهدافه لابد كسر اللو ليوم امس 1.4252  هذا السابق للنزول وهو سيد الموقف  حتى اللحظة والله اعلم  الصعود الستوب للشراء 1.4363 ويجب اختراق 1.4515   ومراقبة ماسبق ذكره ليلة امس عنه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> صباحك الفل ياعمنا يا غالي  واحشنا كثير........

 هلا بالغالي صباح النور والسرور   

> صباح الخير اخي الجميل  
> اعتقد اليورو ين رجع يختبر الترند الهابط المكسور على فريم الساعة , وتم كسره ونجح في الاغلاق تحته
> نتوقع مزيد من الهبوط مع نزول اليورو 
> الشارت المرفق يوضح 
> رايك يهمنا اخي 
> تحياتي

 جزاك الله خير على المشاركة فعلا الشارت يتكلم عن نفسه 
والله اعلم له هدف الان بإذن الله 113.55 يهمنا كسر 113.50 مهمه بمسيرة النزول تدعم نزوله والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل واليورو والمجنون واليورو ين والله اعلم النزول هو سيد الموقف حتى اللحظة  ساضع لهم نقاط والله اعلم باختراقهم متوقع الصعود وممكن نستخدمهم كاستوب للبيع  الكيبل  1.4464  اليورو  1.2389  المجنون  134.01  اليورو ين  114.68  اتوقع باختراقهم فهم للصعود والله اعلم فانتم راقبوهم النقاط مهمه والله اعلم فلنستفيد منها هم مفاتيح موجات صاعده على الساعه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا   فرضا الان بعت الكيبل بعقد صغير  على 1.4340 ووضعت الستوب 1.4464  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## بوحسوون

صباح الوورد استاذي  شخبارك  
استاذي عندي الكيبل sell at 1.4463وربحان فيها 24 نقطه 
وعندي buy at 1.4477 وخسران فيها 44 نقطه  
فايش تنصحني اسوى    
وتحياني لاهل السعووووديه

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :  اسمحلي بمداخلة فى موضوعك القيم أبو مروان   بالنسبة للفوركس لا نهتم كثيرا بلون الشموع بقدر الاهتمام بحجم الجسم والذيل , والنموذجين المرفقين كلاهما صحيح شمعة هامر لا يعيبها شىء ولكن الاقوي هي شمعة المجنون , جسم أصغر وشمعة صاعده تعني نجاح الثيران فى السيطرة على السعر ودفعه لمنطقة اعلي من الافتتاح ليلغلق اعلي ويكون لهم السيطرة الاكثر فى الفترة الاخيرة من عمر الشمعة هذا رأي والله تعالي اعلي واعلم

 بارك الله فيكي أ ستاذتنا ومشرفتنا العزيزة   كل الاحترام والتقدير لمرورك وتشريفك للموضوع  اشكرك على مداخلتك القيمة وقرائتك للشموع تنم عن موسوعه ماشاء الله تبارك الله  بصراحة خبرتي ضعيفة بالشموع  لعدم الاهتمام بها بالغالب انما بعض الاحيان ارجع لها تساعدني   تحياتي لك بلا حدود

----------


## بوحسوون

انتبه تعبر سؤالي الله يحفظك

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الوورد استاذي شخبارك  
> استاذي عندي الكيبل sell at 1.4463وربحان فيها 24 نقطه 
> وعندي buy at 1.4477 وخسران فيها 44 نقطه  
> فايش تنصحني اسوى   
> وتحياني لاهل السعووووديه

 ضع استوب البيع على نقطة دخولك انا ذكرت النقطة 1.4464 للكيبل باختراقها نتوقع الصعود والله اعلم فانت الفرق بين البيع والشراء 14 نقطة بمجرد يكسر 1.4362 اغلق الشراء بوضع الستوب نفس النقطة 1.4362  مجرد يكسر 1.4251 عزز بعقد اخرى إن شاء الله بتعوض الفائت من الربح  لانه والله اعلم مجرد يكسر 4251 مو اقل من 100 نقطة ومتوقع بإذن الله نقاط ابعد بإذن الله وتوفيقه  فامامك نقطتان كاستوبات للشراء والبيع  للبيع الستوب 1.4464  للشراء الستوب 1.4362 في حال الصعود راقب ماكتبته عن الكيبل في حال الصعود  والله الموفق

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> بارك الله فيكي أ ستاذتنا ومشرفتنا العزيزة   كل الاحترام والتقدير لمرورك وتشريفك للموضوع  اشكرك على مداخلتك القيمة وقرائتك للشموع تنم عن موسوعه ماشاء الله تبارك الله  بصراحة خبرتي ضعيفة بالشموع  لعدم الاهتمام بها بالغالب انما بعض الاحيان ارجع لها تساعدني   تحياتي لك بلا حدود

 ربنا يكرمك ويعزك يارب استاذنا , شكرا جزيلا لذوقك وبارك الله فيك ولك يارب وهذا اقل شىء نقدمه لهذه الورشة المتميزة  والمفيدة ماشاء الله   :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4433  والله اعلم للنزول المهم تحت 1.4497 وهي الستوب للبيع   ليواصل نزول يجب كسر 1.4362 بكسرها بإذن الله هدفه 1.4300/290   ومتوقع بيواصل بعدها يهمنا كسر 1.4277 لتاكيد الموجه الاكبر له والتي أهدفها بإذن الله   1.4200 /1.4120 ومتوقع والله اعلم بيواصل نزوله لاهداف اخرى ولكل حادث حديث  المهم ليصل اهدافه لابد كسر اللو ليوم امس 1.4252  هذا السابق للنزول وهو سيد الموقف حتى اللحظة والله اعلم  الصعود الستوب للشراء 1.4363 ويجب اختراق 1.4515   ومراقبة ماسبق ذكره ليلة امس عنه   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 من دخل بالكيبل يراقب التالي بالاول الستوب بمشاركة اخرى بعد التوصية عليه 1.4464  يهمنا التالي لنطمئن عليه بالنزول كسر 1.4401 ثم 1.4360  وبإذن الله  لاهدافه ما امامه الا لو الامس 1.4252 بكسره للاهداف بإذن الله  بالامس ذكرت الكيبل في حال كسر 1.4230 تقريبا لست متاكد من النقطة بالتمام انما تزيد تنقص بعض الشي متوقع والله اعلم نزول له كهدف لنموذج على الاسبوعي سيذهب بعد الكسر بإذن الله مايقارب 1400 نقطة والله اعلم هل يصدق النموذج الله اعلم انما نماذج الويكلي بالغالب بها مصداقيه خذوها بالحسبان ليست بيوم او يومان انما للايام القادمه بإذن الله  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## رشدي

> الكيبل واليورو والمجنون واليورو ين والله اعلم النزول هو سيد الموقف حتى اللحظة  ساضع لهم نقاط والله اعلم باختراقهم متوقع الصعود وممكن نستخدمهم كاستوب للبيع  الكيبل 1.4464  اليورو 1.2389  المجنون 134.01  اليورو ين 114.68  اتوقع باختراقهم فهم للصعود والله اعلم فانتم راقبوهم النقاط مهمه والله اعلم فلنستفيد منها هم مفاتيح موجات صاعده على الساعه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  فرضا الان بعت الكيبل بعقد صغير على 1.4340 ووضعت الستوب 1.4464   موفقين بإذن الله

     :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:   البساطة ما في احسن منها  وهكذا عهدنا بك منذ زمان طويل  خليك علي الدرب   وتم اخذ الحصون المنيعة في الحسبان   وربك كريم يا استاذي  بارك الله فيك ........... :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين والله اعلم مجرد كسره للـ 132.67 نمتوقع بيواصل نزوله لهدفه بإذن الله 111.40\35  ما امامه الا اللو السابق 110.46 ولكن والله اعلم بمجرد يكسر 111.31 نتوقع بيكسر اللو 110.46  بكسر اللو هدفه بإذن الله 105/107  انا تكلمت عن النزول بما انه تحت 114.68 وهي الستوب للبيع  والنقطة 132.67 الستوب للشراء  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  عندما يفتح السوق الاوربي تتضح الرؤية اكثر فيتبين لنا ومنها نضع توصية واضحة انما الان يتحرك هو وغيره بمنطقة واحده نزول وصعود فصعب الحكم 100% على توصية ما

----------


## maxmous

صباح الخير يا جميل  
ان شاء الله يكون يكون لذيذ ومربح  
عوزينك تدينا نظره سريعه على المجنون 
شكرا ليك يا غالى

----------


## سالزبورغ

> ساكتب لك نقطة ولست متاكد منها انما لو كسرت ثم ارتد ابشر بإحسن منها بإذن الله  انا عملت تست اليوم له في حال نزل ممكن 1.0680 او 1.0700  ولست متاكد منها  الشي الوحيد المتاكد منه اقولك البد به سعودية بحته وطبق ما بالمشاركة الاخيرة له فاذا اخترق بتاخذ منه 1.100000000 اذا نقصت بعض الشي سامحنا  واذا اخترق 1.1021 البد به ولكل حادث حديث بالنهاية صاعد وين مايكون ونازل للــ 1.0200 تقريبا قابله للزيادة والنقصان اي ارتداد حالي او قبل الهدف العام له والله اعلم كما ذكرت النقطة 1.0865 يكون ارتداد والله اعلم لايتجاوز 1.0506 ولا اتوقع يصلها حتى يصل هدفه العام كسر 1.0506 او اغلق يوم تحتها بيروح للـ 1.0200 تقريبا قابلة للزيادة والنقصان وضع في بالك كسر 1.0200 هاتشوفه بمشارف 9600 والله اعلم انا شرحت لك تفصيل لانك اعجبتني تمسكك به واشكرك على الثقة فممكن الاستفادة من الشرح الحالي لتستفيد منه كتحليل تقوم به طبعا اذا توفقنا به كما هو مشروح هو اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى والله يرزقك ويرزقنا جميعا أمين يارب العالمين اوعدك بتاخذ منه الف نقطة غصب عن السومريكا

   السلام عليكم  صبحك الله بالخير اخوي الغالي  حتى لا يضيع جهدك بالتحليل المميز هذا اقتباس  صفقه للفرنك تجده في صفحه1136  كنا داخلين من 0463  وكان الهدف 1200   وان بالامانه خرجت  عند 0800  ولكن لابد من الاشاده بتحليلك المميز حيث انه وصل للهدف  وواصل  1444  لا اتوقع انه فيه احد صبر للهدف النهائي 1200  ولكني استفدت منه بأكثر من 300 نقطه  بارك الله فيك يالجميل  :Asvc:

----------


## eto2

اخي نور وجودك بيننا يعطينا الامان لدنا نسمع تحليلاتك كل ما اتكون فاضي

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
أسف على عدم المتابعه لسوى الاتصال لدي من البارح المساء الانترنت بيقطع هو عمره مايساويها الا بالسنة مرة او مرتين ابو 5 دقائق انما ن البارح المساء غلبني فاستغليت الانقاطاع للنوم 
ولكن دخلت من الخط الارضي ووضعت لكم توصيات بالحساب بقدر المستطاع  هي موجوده بالحساب  
اوووووكي لحضات وساضع لكم توصية مخصوصه للكيبل وهدف بعيد لعيون الطلبوها 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## peace&love

رايك في الكيبل في الوقت الحالي

----------


## eto2

اخي الجميل اسف انا كنت اقصدك بكلامي ولكني كتبت اسم نور بينما المقصود انت

----------


## aljameel

انا بكتب جريدة لكم  
انما من يرغب بالكيبل بعقد صغيرون شراء الستوب اللو الحالي او 4425 على كيفكم 
هدفنا 4490\500 
وبس سنبيع من هناك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم جميعا  لاني ساكتب بشكل عام وانتم يجب أستنتاج من ما اكتب والتكيف معه المطلوب المرونه من قبلكم  فتعلم فليس المرء يولد عالماً  كفكرة عامه ومن بعد نلخص الاقرب بالاقرب متى ماتوفرت فرصة مع الايام اوووكي  الكيبل والله اعلم مجرد وجوده تحت 1.5521 لابد يعمل قاع جديد اما عند النقطة 1.3848 مجرد يكسرها ولو بنقطة لانها هي العاق له بالقاع فما هي القاع او تحتها كسرها المتوقع عمل القاع مابين 1.3848 و 1.3503 وغالبا يكون عند 1.3635 تقريبا لست متاكد من النقطة بالتمام انما تقريبيه  كسر 1.3503 فيكون القاع تحتها والله اعلم  كل السابق مربوط بوجوده تحت 1.5521 العلم بيقول القمة للموجه العامه هي 1.5521 فلابد عمل قاع فالقاع لابد عند النقطة 1.3848 او تحتها  مجرد يخترق النقطة 1.5521 ولو بنقطة يكون القاع الذي عمله وهو تحتها هو القاع للموجه والمنطق بيقول لابد عمل القاع اما النقطة 1.3848 او تحتها   بالنهاية 1+1=2 انا ما بجيب من عندي شي قواعد التحليل هي الناطقه وانا الكاتب فاشبه نفسي كالكاتب لدى القاضي البيقوله بيكتبه لاينطق بحكم ولاغيره فانا الكاتب التحليل القاضي  بالسابق ذكرت تحت النقطة 1.5521 او 1.5494 سنذهب لاهداف 1.4400 و 1.4300\1.4250  بشرط يكسر النقاط كذا وكذا كثيرة هي مفاتيح النزول اخرها ذكرت الاهم 1.4751 تقريبا ناسي كم انما مااتذكره هي  انتهيناااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  بالنهاية القصد من ذلك ليس اثبات الذات او فرد عظلات لاسمح الله انما اذا عرفت الاتجاه فلا يصعب عليك فتتكيف معه  فلو كنت مع التيار تطمئن نوعا ما افضل ان تكون عكس التيار  انا استفدت من ذلك من النادر اغلق عقد خاسر طبعا حسابي به خاصية الهدك الا اذا غلبت به واغلق والنتيجه النهاية رابح طبعا بتوفيق الله الان انا بحثت بالكيبل حتى وصلت لنتيجة معه ساضعها توصية لان لدي من امس عقود بيع وشراء  العب بهم مع الصعود والنزول والحمد لله لم اغلق بخسارة ولله الحمد هذه فكرة السابق  تصدقو من مايقارب شهرين العقود التي اغلقتها بالسالب عقدين عقد بـ 16 او 26 نقطة وعقد مدسم انما اغلقت العيون واغلقته كان الخيار الاغلاق لاني تعبت نفسي معه  وهذه لعشاق المجنون  تحت 145.94 لابد من عمل قاع عند 103.06 كسرها فالقاع المتوقع والله اعلم مابين 103.06 والنقطة الاهم كدعم نفسي هي 100 طبعا رقم من الارقام المتكامله فدعم نفسي يجب ان لا يكسر طبعا مفتاح القاع هو النقطة 118.81 كنقطة الكيبل 1.4751 كانت مفتاح النزول والله اعلم كسرالنقطة 100 والله اعلم وين يروح بتصدقو من مايقارب 6 شهورو او اقل وهو عند 148 تقريبا بقول لا احد الاصحاب هو عضو هنا بالمنتدى اقول شايف هدف للمجنون ناسي انما اما 63 او 73 بيقول معقول الكلام قلت طبعا غير معقول  وذكرت لكم هنا مره او اكثر شايف هدف للمجنون صعب تصديقه فلن اذكره لاني نفسي انا ماني مصدقه وكم من مره ذكرت لكم اهداف لاتصدق بعض منها اذكرها واخرى لا اذكرها خوفا بعدم التصديق  واخر هدف ذكرته لكم من شهرين تقريبا للباوند فرنك اتذكر 1.2400   فالمجنون لو كسر 100 لا تستغربو بتشوفوه 63 او 73  والسلام ختاااااااااااااام   اخوة لنا يرغبون بالتحليل الشامل الان هذه كفكره عامه ومن بعدها  ندخل على النقاط الاصغر

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4456  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود له عند 1.4500 تقريبا فلو صعد سندخل بيع بإذن الله وتوفيقه  البيع من 1.4490 وما فوق لو واصل بعدها   الستوب 1.4540   الهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة  انا بضع لكم 100 نقطة نزل بعدها خير وبركة من رب العالمين اتفقنااااااااااااااااا   انا وضعتها بالحساب وتوصيات اخرى كالدولار كندي و الاسترالي دولار والدولار ين والباقي بالطريق  ما اضعه بالحساب كنقاط بيع وهدف وستوب انما انتم يجب التعامل مع النقاط فلو فرضا صعد فوق نقطة البيع او نزل تحت نقطة الشراء فالافضل اخذه من اقرب نقطة للستوب وهكذا والله الموفق ليست كل التوصيات اكتبها هنا بالموضوع اختار مايناسبكم واكتبها وباقي التوصيااااات بالحساب  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

وضعت توصية الان على الدولار فرنك بالحساب بيع من 1.1370 الستوب 1.1420 الهدف بإذن الله 1.1270 فقط 100 نقطة والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

نفذت أمر بالخطأ قبل تنحل مشكلة الاتصال وخسرتني 300 دولار :Angry Smile:

----------


## aljameel

وضعت توصية بالحساب لليور   انا نقطة البيع ذكرتها 1.2500 فالمتوقع والله اعلم منها وفوق المهم تحت 1.2576 لايتجاوزها وهي الستوب فالبيع يفضل فوق 1.2500 او من اقرب نقطة للستوب  والله اعلم هي النقطة التي يجب ان لايتجاوزها اليوروو فمن تحتها نزول في نزول مفتاح النزول كسر 1.2282 والله اعلم  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aBoRaMa

ابو مروان 
ودي ارسل لك رسالة مهمة بالنسبة لي

----------


## maxmous

اخى العزيز  
انا عندى بيع للمجنون من نقطة 131.86    وبيع اخر من 132.16
وهو الان فى 134.30 
وهو الان معطى خسائر نصف حسابى  
ما العمل  هل اغلق الصقفه الان  ام انتظر التصحيح 
انا المارجن فى حدود حوالى 400 نقطة ما العمل

----------


## aBoRaMa

تنفذ أمر الدولار كندي

----------


## عبدالعزيزصبحي

> وضعت توصية الان على الدولار فرنك بالحساب بيع من 1.1370 الستوب 1.1420 الهدف بإذن الله 1.1270 فقط 100 نقطة والله الموفق

  استادي الكريم الصفقة هدي تفعلت والا لسة لانو السعر وصل للهدف فماادري هيا تفعلت ووصلت والا صفقة معلقة

----------


## aljameel

> استادي الكريم الصفقة هدي تفعلت والا لسة لانو السعر وصل للهدف فماادري هيا تفعلت ووصلت والا صفقة معلقة

 لا لم تتفعل بعد 
موفق اخي بإذن الله

----------


## عبدالعزيزصبحي

> لا لم تتفعل بعد 
> موفق اخي بإذن الله

 شكرا ياغالي على سرعة الرد ربنا يفقك دنيا واخرررررررررررررررررررررررراء

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان 
> ودي ارسل لك رسالة مهمة بالنسبة لي

 اوووووووووووكي ابوراما

----------


## aljameel

> اخى العزيز 
> انا عندى بيع للمجنون من نقطة 131.86 وبيع اخر من 132.16
> وهو الان فى 134.30 
> وهو الان معطى خسائر نصف حسابى  
> ما العمل هل اغلق الصقفه الان ام انتظر التصحيح 
> انا المارجن فى حدود حوالى 400 نقطة ما العمل

 الان والله اعلم لو ماصعد فوق 134.50 فهو للنزول والله اعلم للـ 133 
ومتوقع بيواصل من بعدها والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم لو كسر 1.4360 سيواصل نزوله واقرب نقطة بعدها والله اعلم 1.4305 تقريبا  فاذا واصل بعدها للهاوية بإذن الله المهم مالم تكسر 1.4360 تكون ستوب للشراءءءء بعد مراقبه وعدم استعجاااااال والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> وضعت توصية بالحساب لليور   انا نقطة البيع ذكرتها 1.2500 فالمتوقع والله اعلم منها وفوق المهم تحت 1.2576 لايتجاوزها وهي الستوب فالبيع يفضل فوق 1.2500 او من اقرب نقطة للستوب  والله اعلم هي النقطة التي يجب ان لايتجاوزها اليوروو فمن تحتها نزول في نزول مفتاح النزول كسر 1.2282 والله اعلم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 اليورو كمعلومة له والله اعلم فوق النقطة 1.2282 فهو لابد يصعد للتصحيح عد 1.2500 وفوقها   المه اي صعود له لايتجاوز 1.2576 والله اعلم فهذه النقطة اصلها مقاومة سابقة احتمال تبنى عليها الموجه الهابطة فتكون قمة موجه هابطة  كسر 1.2282 يلغى الصعود والله اعلم فممكن استغلالها كستوب للشراء بعد مراقبة شديدة  والله يكتب لي ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## jamal el deen

استاذى..هل ممكن نرى اليورو ين عند113 قريبا قبل ان ينتهى حسابى
ارجو الافادة

----------


## maxmous

> الان والله اعلم لو ماصعد فوق 134.50 فهو للنزول والله اعلم للـ 133 
> ومتوقع بيواصل من بعدها والله اعلم

 شكرا ليك اخى العزيز

----------


## صاحب هدف

ماشــــاء الله عليك استاذي 
حصلت على ما اريد الله يجزاك عني الخير ويمد بعمرك لتشوف احفاد احفاد مروان ..  
شــــــــــــــكــرا اســـــــــتاذي

----------


## aljameel

> استاذى..هل ممكن نرى اليورو ين عند113 قريبا قبل ان ينتهى حسابى
> ارجو الافادة

 اخي انا معي بيع وشراء بصدق متردد باغلاق احدهم انما مجرد يتاكد شي واضح ساذكره 
فانت راقبه مع اليورو دولار انا ذكرت توصيه لليورو ونقاط مهمه له  فهو تقريبا بحركة اليورو دولار والله اعلم
موفق اخي بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم اراكم بعدالصلاة بإذن الله 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## jamal el deen

> اخي انا معي بيع وشراء بصدق متردد باغلاق احدهم انما مجرد يتاكد شي واضح ساذكره 
> فانت راقبه مع اليورو دولار انا ذكرت توصيه لليورو ونقاط مهمه له  فهو تقريبا بحركة اليورو دولار والله اعلم
> موفق اخي بإذن الله

 مشكور استاذى للرد...ربنا يستر

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4456  المتوقع والله اعلم صعود له عند 1.4500 تقريبا فلو صعد سندخل بيع بإذن الله وتوفيقه  البيع من 1.4490 وما فوق لو واصل بعدها   الستوب 1.4540   الهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة  انا بضع لكم 100 نقطة نزل بعدها خير وبركة من رب العالمين اتفقنااااااااااااااااا   انا وضعتها بالحساب وتوصيات اخرى كالدولار كندي و الاسترالي دولار والدولار ين والباقي بالطريق  ما اضعه بالحساب كنقاط بيع وهدف وستوب انما انتم يجب التعامل مع النقاط فلو فرضا صعد فوق نقطة البيع او نزل تحت نقطة الشراء فالافضل اخذه من اقرب نقطة للستوب وهكذا والله الموفق ليست كل التوصيات اكتبها هنا بالموضوع اختار مايناسبكم واكتبها وباقي التوصيااااات بالحساب   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 المفروض بعد نزوله الان لا يصعد والله اعلم المهم ساضع توصيه له اخرى في حال واصل صعود ووضعتها بالحساب  البيع من 1.4570 الستوب 1.4620 الهدف بإذن الله 1.4470  هذه بديله لو واصل صعوده للاحتياط والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## ads

> شكرا لك مراقبهم الكيبل والمجنون   انا معلوماتي ضعيفة بالشموع لاني نادر الجاء لها اذا دعت الحاجه كمساعد لانها مرات تصدق وبعض المرات تفوت والله اعلم  ولكن انا براقب الكيبل من قبل الاغلاق شمعة الاغلاق سوداء والله اعلم عاكسه للسعر  المجنون نفس الشمعة انما بيضاء هل هي نفس الشي اتوقع ذلك ولكن لست متاكد  اذا لديك الخبره بالشموع الرجاء التعليق على الشمعتان

  
إسمح لي يا أستاذ جميل لم أقرأ الرساله إلا الان فقط بعد وضع التحذير تم الخروج ولم أستطع الدخول إلا  الان وبالنسبه لشموع الديلي فقد تم شرحها من قبل الاستاذه رانيا وجدي جزاها الله كل خير  
والحمد لله على كل شئ تم إقفال جميع مراكز البيع وعكسها الى الشراء بعد  الاغلاق  
جزيت عنا كل خير أستاذ جميل وبارك الله فيك وأسف على تدخلي  
ولكن أذكر فقط  تقبل ودي وإحترامي

----------


## soliter

لماذا تم اغلاق صفقه الكيبل من قبل الهدف ؟

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم جميعا  ارجو أن تعذروني بقية هذا الاسبوع لدي مشاغل خاصة ومتى ما وجدت فرصة لن اتردد لحضه بالتواجد ولو لدقائق   ساحاول جاهدا أن اضع لكم توصية او اكثر بالحساب متى ماتوفرت فرصه ما  اكرر اعتذاري و أسفي لكم جميعا   وماشاء الله المنتدى ملئي بالموصين وهم الخير والبركه بإذن الله  خذوووووووووووو هالنصيحة الله الله بالستوب والبعد عن ؟؟؟  موفقين بإذن الله ..........

----------


## ام كرار

ترجع لنا بالسلامه
ولا تطول الغيبه
ربي يحميك

----------


## al-hashmy74

اتوقع والله اعلم ان اهداف الباوند شمالية اخي العزيز 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  صبااااح الخير جميعا  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 131.28  بيع الستوب الهاي الحالي 131.75  الهدف بإذن الله 128.60  وهدف اخر بعيد 126.20 بإذن الله  المهم البيع يجب يكون تحت 131.16  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 112.13  بيع والستوب الهاي الحالي 112.57 المهم مراقبته تحت الهاي للبيع والله اعلم  الهدف بإذن الله 109.85  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  صبااااح الخير جميعا  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 131.28  بيع الستوب الهاي الحالي 131.75  الهدف بإذن الله 128.60  وهدف اخر بعيد 126.20 بإذن الله  المهم البيع يجب يكون تحت 131.16   والله الموفق

  لو صعد متوقع يصعد للـ 132 تقريبا ويرتدنزول فراقبوه عندها بيعو والستوب الهاي الذي يعمله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل راقبو عند \201.4330 تقريبا متوقع يرتد منها والله اعلم  المهم تحت 1.4345 وهي الستوب  الهدف بإذن الله 1.40000 وفوقها كم نقطة   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2215 تحت 1.2235 للنزول والله اعلم وهي الستوب الهدف بإذن الله 1.1900 وعليها كم نقطة المهم لو صعد فوق 1.2235  البيع من 1.2260 للـ 1.2290 والستوب 1.2305 او 330  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 112.13  بيع والستوب الهاي الحالي 112.57 المهم مراقبته تحت الهاي للبيع والله اعلم  الهدف بإذن الله 109.85   والله الموفق

   لو صعد فوق الهاي البيع من اقرب نقطة للـ 113 وهي الستوب  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم نراكم بوقت ثاني بإذن الله 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## حسن بن علي

هلا اخي الجميل هل ادخل على الصفقات بعد الساعة 11 بتوقيت السعودية لانه بعد افتتاح الاسواق الاوروبية وبيكون اليورو قد ارتد ومنها خلاص رح يكون للبيع ................... بس ممكن اعرف اش الذي حصل من اول الاسبوع كلنا كنا متوقيع الهبوط هذا وعن نفسي كنت فاتح اول الاسبوع بعقود ومنتظر هذه الاهداف التي حققها امس ومتاكد بس هو عكس وارتد مع ان السبب مش معرف ممكن اعرف السبب هل صحيح في من ياثر على السوق الذي اعرف انه سوق ضخم وفيه سيوالة هائلة ومن الصعب ان ياثر عليه احد اذا كان هذا صحيح وش الفائدة نهرب من الاسهم خوفاً من اصحاب الشركات وكبار المساهمين ونجي الى الفوركس نفس الاسطوانه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mr.magna1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي وش هو المجنون 
ياليت توضح 
بعدين وش اقوى توصية توصيني فيها ضمن التوصيات

----------


## maxmous

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اخي وش هو المجنون 
> ياليت توضح 
> بعدين وش اقوى توصية توصيني فيها ضمن التوصيات

 اخى العزيز 
صباح الخير
المقصود بالمجنون هو زوج 
gbp/ jpy  
ويطلقون عليه المجنون لكثره حركاته وارتداده  
ارجو لك التوفيق

----------


## elmahalawy

السلام عليكم 
كيف ابو مروان 
اخبار الدولار فرنك ايه  
امس وصل لنقطة البيع .. هل له من نزول ؟؟؟؟

----------


## mr.magna1

يااخواني انا متوقف ماني قادر ادخل ابي توصيات واضحة ياليت ماتتاخرون لاني متحمس

----------


## ام كرار

اخ على ما يبدو ان التوصيات واضحه
بس بدها شوية تفكير

----------


## sultansd40

السلام عليكم 
اقدم شكري وعرفاني للأستاذ الكبير ابو مروان صراحه انقذتني في اللحظات الاخيرره كنت بخسارة 80 في الميه من رأس المال والحمد الله اصبحت الخساره 30في الميه وذا بفضل الله ثم بفضل توصياتك كثر الله امثالك وجزية ألف خير

----------


## sultansd40

السلام عليكم 
المجنون هل سيستمر في الهبوط الي 128 او سيرتفع

----------


## tetosun

ألف مبروك ياسلطان  وخيرها في غيرها  ومعوضه إن شاء الله  وين الحلا يارجل  منتظرين الحلاااااااااااااااااااا  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## sultansd40

> ألف مبروك ياسلطان  وخيرها في غيرها  ومعوضه إن شاء الله  وين الحلا يارجل  منتظرين الحلاااااااااااااااااااا

 بس حلي قول ذبيحه بس خل الارباح تطلع بمشية الرجمن ويوفق الجميع انشالله  :Eh S(7):

----------


## بسيم محمد

> بس حلي قول ذبيحه بس خل الارباح تطلع بمشية الرجمن ويوفق الجميع انشالله

 الرحمن  إن شاء الله  
لو سمحت

----------


## sultansd40

> الرحمن  إن شاء الله  
> لو سمحت

 غلطه كتابية وما انتبهت عليها يعطيك العافيه

----------


## nasser123

السلام عليكم
الخبر سلبي على الدولار

----------


## 2e2y2e2

اغلب العملات وصلت الى مناطق البيع التى ذكرها ابو مروان ... بانتظار الارتداد ثم البيع بستوب قليل 
بالتوفيق جميعا

----------


## sultansd40

ياشباب المجنون حيرجع ينزل ولا حيستمر في الصعود

----------


## elmahalawy

السلام عليكم 
بالله عليكم اريد ان اعرف ما التوقعات بالنسبة للدولار فرنك 
لقد بعت من 1.1440 ولا اعلم مصيرة الى اين ؟؟؟ 
رجاء الإفادة

----------


## فوركس المغرب

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
ممكن تحليلك لليورو باوند 
و شكرا جزيلا ليك

----------


## Abdulaziz ibrahem

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخوي ابو مروان انا احد متابعيك بصمت*
معجب بطريقة توصياتك وتحليلك واستفدة منك الكثير*
بفضل من الله ومن ثم من تعبك واجتهادك في المنتدى* 
اسئل الله ان يوفقك ويجعل تعبك في ميزان حسناتك*
اخوي اتمنى رايك في المجنون انا لدي صفقات بيع واتمنى ان تفيدني*

----------


## صاحب هدف

يا جماة الاستاذ ابو مروان غير متواجد حاليا لهذا السبب لايستطيع الرد على تسؤولاتكم  
بالنسبة للكيبل الله اعلم تحت 4404 ومن بعدها 4411 فهو للبيع اختراق الاخيرة يبدا التخوف بمواصلة الصعود 
من اراد البيع الالتزام بالستوب وهو اختراق 4411 والدخول من اقرب نقطة لها مع توقع الارتداد من 4401 ولا للشراء ابدا حاليا 
والله الموفق

----------


## حسن بن علي

هل نغلق او نتظر الى ان يصل الى نقاط الدخول علماً اني بايع من 1.2205 ممكن الافادة اخي

----------


## صاحب هدف

اخي حسن ان كنت تسالني انا فاعتذر منك فلست متابع لليورو دولار  وكنت اتحدث عن الكيبل كما هو واضح بالمشاركة السابقة اما اليورو فلا اتابعه لذا ليس لدي نقاط واضحة له اخي 
ولكن باذن للهبوط لا محالة وان كنت ملتزم بنسبة مخاطرة امنة فلا خوف باذن الله

----------


## ام كرار

اخي الكريم 
ابو مروان تحدث امس عن اليورو دولار بانه بيع من 12500
ممكن يصل لها ثم يرتد 
ابحث عن مشاركات ابو مروان ليوم امس واقرائها
ارجو لك التوفيق

----------


## صاحب هدف

> يا جماة الاستاذ ابو مروان غير متواجد حاليا لهذا السبب لايستطيع الرد على تسؤولاتكم  
> بالنسبة للكيبل الله اعلم تحت 4404 ومن بعدها 4411 فهو للبيع اختراق الاخيرة يبدا التخوف بمواصلة الصعود 
> من اراد البيع الالتزام بالستوب وهو اختراق 4411 والدخول من اقرب نقطة لها مع توقع الارتداد من 4401 ولا للشراء ابدا حاليا 
> والله الموفق

 
من باع الحمد لله كسبان ... لدي إرتد من 4400 والمفترض من 4401 ربما لديكم إرتد منها 
المهم من باع وضع الستوب على الدخول لان الوضع غير مطمئن هناك شراسة واضحة بين البيع والشراء 
المهم البيع قاااااائم مادام تحت 1.4411 وضعو كم نقطة لفروق البرامج .
لوصعد مرة أخرى الارتداد وارد من 4401  و 4404  و 4411 
راقبو ولا تستعجلو والله الموفق

----------


## Abdulaziz ibrahem

ياشباب  
احد يفيدناا ويعلمنى وجهت المجنووون

----------


## Mothawee

> ياشباب  
> احد يفيدناا ويعلمنى وجهت المجنووون

 اخوي وجهة المجنون للأسفل وهدفه الأول 128.2 والثاني 127.7 وله هدف عند 126.2 والله أعلم 
وشوف توصية أستاذنا الجميل توصيته سارية إلى أن يتحقق الهدف.

----------


## elmahalawy

كيفك ابو مراون 
يارب تكون بخير

----------


## beshay

الاخ الحبيب 
ابو مروان 
وجشتنى
كتير
 صباح الفل

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ الحبيب 
> ابو مروان 
> وجشتنى
> كتير
> صباح الفل

 هلا بيشاو 
صباح النور والسرور

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4422  بيع من 1.4510 الستوب 1.4550   الهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة  الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8285  بيع 8455 الستوب 8505  الهدف بإذن الله 200 نقطة  اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 111.77  شراء 110.70 الستوب 110  الهدف بإذن الله 200 نقطة  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## رشدي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4422  بيع من 1.4510 الستوب 1.4550   الهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة  الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8285  بيع 8455 الستوب 8505  الهدف بإذن الله 200 نقطة  اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 111.77  شراء 110.70 الستوب 110  الهدف بإذن الله 200 نقطة   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

    هلا استاذي ومعلمي الفاضل كيف حالك طمني عنك ... :Eh S(7):

----------


## amiro

حمدا لله على سلامتك ابو مروان منور المنتدى  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> هلا استاذي ومعلمي الفاضل كيف حالك طمني عنك ...

  

> حمدا لله على سلامتك ابو مروان منور المنتدى

  
الله يسلمكم ويبارك فيكم

----------


## صاحب هدف

ياهلا والله باستاذي العزيز

----------


## القناص المصري

*السلام عليكم
مرحبا بك استاذنا الغالي 
مارأيك الان في المجنون ان متورط في شراء من 129.83 ماذا افعل؟*

----------


## aljameel

> *السلام عليكم* *مرحبا بك استاذنا الغالي*  *مارأيك الان في المجنون ان متورط في شراء من 129.83 ماذا افعل؟*

 بس يطلع اغلق

----------


## aljameel

> ياهلا والله باستاذي العزيز

 هلا اخي صاحب

----------


## aljameel

اليورو والله اعلم  راقبوه عند 1.2450\40 تقريبا متوقع والله اعلم بيرتد منها نزول  لو ارتد بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد المفروض لايصعد فوق 462 والله اعلم  لو دخلتم بيع خليكم فيه  والربح بإذن الله بكسر اللو السابق 1.1900 او القناعه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## beshay

استاذى 
اخبار الدولار فرنك

----------


## aljameel

> استاذى 
> اخبار الدولار فرنك

 اي نزول له والله اعلم للشراء المهم فوق 1.1410  هذه منطقتان شراء اتوقع والله اعلم جيدة   535 و 460   الهدف مفتوح للقناعه بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## صاحب هدف

استاذي بالنسبة للكيبل واقف صرلو فترة عند الدعم 4347 هل هو دعم قوي ممكن الشراء عنده ام وقوف الكيبل لسبب اخر  
الكيبل الاسبوع الماضي استغل انشغالك ودبحنا  نبي هل الاسبوع تدبحلنا ياه  :Big Grin:

----------


## maxmous

اخى العزيز 
حمدلله على السلامه 
ياريت تقولنا رايك للمجنون انا عامل شراء من 130.60 وهدفى 132  هل هذا الاتجاه صحيح ام ماذا 
حيث انى سوف اترك البرنامج واذهب الى العمل 
فبرجاء اعطائى بعض التوجهات

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي بالنسبة للكيبل واقف صرلو فترة عند الدعم 4347 هل هو دعم قوي ممكن الشراء عنده ام وقوف الكيبل لسبب اخر  
> الكيبل الاسبوع الماضي استغل انشغالك ودبحنا نبي هل الاسبوع تدبحلنا ياه

 المهم فوق 1.4305 والله اعلم متوقع الصعود وهي الستوب

----------


## aljameel

> اخى العزيز 
> حمدلله على السلامه 
> ياريت تقولنا رايك للمجنون انا عامل شراء من 130.60 وهدفى 132 هل هذا الاتجاه صحيح ام ماذا 
> حيث انى سوف اترك البرنامج واذهب الى العمل 
> فبرجاء اعطائى بعض التوجهات

 فوق 129.10 والله اعلم متوقع يصعد

----------


## maxmous

> فوق 129.10 والله اعلم متوقع يصعد

 شكرا لمجهودك وتعبك

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4422  بيع من 1.4510 الستوب 1.4550   الهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة  الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8285  بيع 8455 الستوب 8505  الهدف بإذن الله 200 نقطة  اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 111.77  شراء 110.70 الستوب 110  الهدف بإذن الله 200 نقطة   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   بيع اخر للكيبل 1.4460 الستوب 1.4550 او 1.4510 الهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة  شراء الدولار فرنك من 1.1535 الستوب 1.1480   الهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة  والله الموفق

----------


## Abdulaziz ibrahem

*السلام عليكم
الحمد الله على السلامه وتنويرك موضوعك اخوي الجميل 
اخوي ابو مروان توصيات رالكيبل هل هي معلقه او مفعله الان 
*وهل نستطيع الدخول بها

----------


## aljameel

> *السلام عليكم
> الحمد الله على السلامه وتنويرك موضوعك اخوي الجميل 
> اخوي ابو مروان توصيات رالكيبل هل هي معلقه او مفعله الان 
> *وهل نستطيع الدخول بها

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك 
بيع معلق لم يتفعل بعد

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو والله اعلم  راقبوه عند 1.2450\40 تقريبا متوقع والله اعلم بيرتد منها نزول  لو ارتد بيع والستوب نقطة الارتداد المفروض لايصعد فوق 462 والله اعلم  لو دخلتم بيع خليكم فيه  والربح بإذن الله بكسر اللو السابق 1.1900 او القناعه   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 بيع بإذن الله من 1.2470 الستوب 1.2520  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2350  كسر 12295\305 تمسكو به  والله الموفق

----------


## Abdulaziz ibrahem

> الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك 
> بيع معلق لم يتفعل بعد

 
الف شكر ابو مروان* 
وبتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## vron2005

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  اهلا بعودتك اخوي ابو مروان  اشتقنالك والله والى تحليلاتك وتوجيهاتك

----------


## eto2

بدنا اخر نظراتك للباوند

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  صباح الخير جميعااااااااااا  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الف مبروووووووك 100 نقطة ربح الكيبل  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## oudathothefa

اخ جميل ايش رايك الان باليورو
اعتقد وصل الرقم الي قلت عنة
وشكرا الك مقدما

----------


## aljameel

> اخ جميل ايش رايك الان باليورو
> اعتقد وصل الرقم الي قلت عنة
> وشكرا الك مقدما

 نحاول بيعه من فوق لو صعد بإذن الله لا تستعجل  
اما البيع من نقطة البيع التي وضعتها او نغيرها في حال لم يصعد لها قبل السوق الاوربي بإذن الله يتضح معنا  
والله الموفق

----------


## zedan

ابو مروان مادا بخصوبص اليورو ين

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان مادا بخصوبص اليورو ين

 التوصية الحمد لله تفعلت ومحققه حتى اللحضة 35 نقطة   بإذن الله للهدف والقناعة كنز لو حقق 100 نقطة القناااااااااااااااااعة والخيار لكم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

توصية للصبووووووووووووووووور  الباوند فرنك سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.7500  السعر الحالي 1.6677  وللامانه انا دخلت فيه ووضعت الستوب 1.6500  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## beshay

صباح الخير 
صباح الفل 
صباح الجمال
لاعز 
جميل

----------


## مبارز

الدولار فرنك ابو مروان وصل الي هدفة 
الان نبيعام ننتظر اشارة شراء مرة اخري من 535
اصد هيعملزكزاك

----------


## سالزبورغ

> توصية للصبووووووووووووووووور   الباوند فرنك سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.7500  السعر الحالي 1.6677  وللامانه انا دخلت فيه ووضعت الستوب 1.6500   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   السلام عليكم  صبحك الله بالخير  دخلت معاك من سعر 66 بنفس الهدف والاستوب والله يكتب لنا اللي فيه الخير   :Regular Smile:

----------


## elteach

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
يا جماعه انا خسران اكتر من 150 نقطه وبجد مش عارف ادخل منين الاسبوع ده مش ماشى معايا كويس اكون شاكر لو تفدونى بنكان دخول لتعويض الخساره او التقليل منها مشكورين

----------


## maxmous

المجنون ايه اتجهاته النهارده

----------


## رشدي

> توصية للصبووووووووووووووووور  الباوند فرنك سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.7500  السعر الحالي 1.6677  وللامانه انا دخلت فيه ووضعت الستوب 1.6500   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

      والدي العزيز معاك ان شاء الله وانا للعلم اراقبه منذ فترة   لي طلب صغير عندك   هل من الممكن المتابعة في الشهر القادم علي حساب ديمو لشركة ويندوسر ليسهل عليا متابعتك لاني ليس عندي منصة لل ال تريد

----------


## soliter

> والدي العزيز معاك ان شاء الله وانا للعلم اراقبه منذ فترة   لي طلب صغير عندك   هل من الممكن المتابعة في الشهر القادم علي حساب ديمو لشركة ويندوسر ليسهل عليا متابعتك لاني ليس عندي منصة لل ال تريد

 اتفضل يا اخى صوره من المنصه الان على ما يجى ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اليورو ين السعر الحالي 111.60  والله اعلم  نفسي اقولكم بيع باقصى قوة ممكنه لكن السوق ماعليه أمان على العموم راقبوه تحت 112  شايف اهداف 107 وتحت  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> والدي العزيز معاك ان شاء الله وانا للعلم اراقبه منذ فترة   لي طلب صغير عندك  هل من الممكن المتابعة في الشهر القادم علي حساب ديمو لشركة ويندوسر ليسهل عليا متابعتك لاني ليس عندي منصة لل ال تريد

 هلا بالغالي رشدي 
رشدي للاسف شركة ويندوسر ما تشتغل عندي  
حمل ال ترايدر لديك ممتاز جدا والله اعلم

----------


## الاعرابي

الله يعطيك العافيه ياستاذنا 
ياليت تلقي نظره على اليورو دولار شارت الاربع ساعات حاليا تكوين الكتف الايمن لنموذج راس وكتفين واحتمال كبير استهداف1.2200   طبعا شمعة الاربع ساعات الحاليه اغلقت على ارتداد ؟ ممكن رايكم طال عمرك

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك العافيه ياستاذنا 
> ياليت تلقي نظره على اليورو دولار شارت الاربع ساعات حاليا تكوين الكتف الايمن لنموذج راس وكتفين واحتمال كبير استهداف1.2200 طبعا شمعة الاربع ساعات الحاليه اغلقت على ارتداد ؟ ممكن رايكم طال عمرك

 هلا اخي  اناواضع على توصية بالحساب بيع من 1.2330 وستوب 1.2400  شوف تحت الهاي الحالي 1.2386 متوقع النزول  يهمنا نقطة مهمه وهي 1.2142 بكسرها هاتشوف ارقام والله اعلم ماتخطر بالبال  بالنسبة للرأس والكتفين والله اعلم فيه شكوك بانه رأس وكتفين  والله الموفق

----------


## الاعرابي

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك

----------


## aBoRaMa

السلام عليكم 
حياك الله يا ابو مروان 
من يوم حطيت البرنامج حرمتنا من كتاباتك بالرغم من إني أفضل كتاباتك بكثير 
هل ترى هذا النموذج قايل للتحقق على الكيبل

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> حياك الله يا ابو مروان 
> من يوم حطيت البرنامج حرمتنا من كتاباتك بالرغم من إني أفضل كتاباتك بكثير 
> هل ترى هذا النموذج قايل للتحقق على الكيبل

 هلا ابوراما  معك حق ابو راما هو البرنامج جاي معي بالصدفه والله مشغول باعمالي هذه هو المبعدني  عنكم هذه الايام كلما وجدت فرصه اضعها بالبرنامج تحمولنا  بالنسبة للكيبل خوفتني يارجل انا بائع والله يستر إن شاء الله يواصل نزوله  على العموم راقب المجنون عند 129.60 اذا ارتد منها توقع الكيبل بيرتد اذا واصل المجنون اعرف الكيبل والله اعلم بيواصل   الكيبل تحت 1.4400 والله اعلم بيواصل نزوله  والله الموفق

----------


## aBoRaMa

والله إني أتمنى نزوله لأني بايع مثلك ومو راضي يدوس عشان احرك الستوب لوز وأرتاح اروح أنام :No3:

----------


## aljameel

[quote=aBoRaMa;1692044]والله إني أتمنى نزوله لأني بايع مثلك ومو راضي يدوس عشان احرك الستوب لوز وأرتاح اروح أنام :No3: [/quote 
بإذن الله للنزول جميعهم

----------


## xrayan2

الله يبارك فيك ابو مروان ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اليورو ين السعر الحالي 111.60  والله اعلم  نفسي اقولكم بيع باقصى قوة ممكنه لكن السوق ماعليه أمان على العموم راقبوه تحت 112  شايف اهداف 107 وتحت   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  محققه حتى اللحضة 100 نقطة ولله الحمد  والله اعلم مجرد يكسر 110\109.90 بإذن الله مواصل نزوله  مجرد يكسرهم تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول وتركه يسرح ويمرح على كيفه  هدفه بإذن الله 107.20 كسر 107 ما امامه الا 105 بإذن الله كسر 105 المجال مفتوح له بالنزول والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

تصبحو  على خيرررررررررررر

----------


## expert.fx

السلام عليكم  
عزيزي اشكرك على جهدك المتميز في خدمة اخوانك . 
لاكن توجد علي ملاحضة مهمة جدا جدا فانك مستخدم مارجن عالي جدا في الحساب وقد يضرب بكل سهولة 
فنصيحتي لك بانك تلتزم بالادارة المالية السليمة فهي سر الفوركس بكل تأكيد  
تحياتي

----------


## beshay

مساء الفل 
الله يكون فى العون
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ياسوري

اخي ابو مروان الله يعطيك العافية ما هي الشركة الموجود حسابك فيها هل هي وندسور او شركة اخرى
ارجوا الرد     اخيك ياسوري

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  
> عزيزي اشكرك على جهدك المتميز في خدمة اخوانك . 
> لاكن توجد علي ملاحضة مهمة جدا جدا فانك مستخدم مارجن عالي جدا في الحساب وقد يضرب بكل سهولة 
> فنصيحتي لك بانك تلتزم بالادارة المالية السليمة فهي سر الفوركس بكل تأكيد  
> تحياتي

 هلا اخي  
بالنسبة للحساب انا فكرتي فيه وضع التوصيات فقط
لا بفكر فيه هل هو رابح او خاسر بعض التوصيات تصل لاهدافها ولا اغلقها نسيان انما اضع الهدف مفتوح اقصد به اخذ الربح بالقناعه والتوصيات فرضا التي اضعها بعقدين اقصد بها التركيز عليها وبعض المرات اضع عقدين باسعار مختلفه عندما ارى سعرين للبيع او الشراء فاضعهم وهكذا
لا افكر به هل هو ربح الحساب بشكل عام او لا إن شاء الله اني اوصلت الفكره لك

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابو مروان الله يعطيك العافية ما هي الشركة الموجود حسابك فيها هل هي وندسور او شركة اخرى
> ارجوا الرد اخيك ياسوري

    البرنامج AL Trade 4

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  اليورو ين السعر الحالي 111.60  والله اعلم  نفسي اقولكم بيع باقصى قوة ممكنه لكن السوق ماعليه أمان على العموم راقبوه تحت 112  شايف اهداف 107 وتحت   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

   

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   محققه حتى اللحضة 100 نقطة ولله الحمد  والله اعلم مجرد يكسر 110\109.90 بإذن الله مواصل نزوله  مجرد يكسرهم تقديم الستوب لنقطة الدخول وتركه يسرح ويمرح على كيفه  هدفه بإذن الله 107.20 كسر 107 ما امامه الا 105 بإذن الله كسر 105 المجال مفتوح له بالنزول والله اعلم   والله الموفق

    لمن لا زال بها نراقب التالي والله اعلم  نراقب النقطة 110 اما يرتد منها او يواصل في حال واصل وكسر 109.30 خليكم  فيه  في حال وصل 110 لم يواصل نغلق وندخل شراء والستوب 109.30  والهدف بإذن الله 111.90 اخترق الهاي 111.97 خليكم فيه  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

اليورو والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2290   لوصعد للـ 1.2320 بيع والستوب 1.2370 والهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة  والله الموفق

----------


## beshay

الاخ العزيز ابو مروان
توجد اشاعات قويه فى السوق 
ان البنك الاوربى ربما يقطع اسعار الفائده  
وهذا يؤثر على اليورو والاسترلينى

----------


## رشدي

> الاخ العزيز ابو مروان
> توجد اشاعات قويه فى السوق 
> ان البنك الاوربى ربما يقطع اسعار الفائده 
> وهذا يؤثر على اليورو والاسترلينى

  
لا ما يقدروا يتدخلوا في سعر الفائدة في الوقت الحالي هذا يضرهم اكثر ما ينفعهم

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ العزيز ابو مروان
> توجد اشاعات قويه فى السوق 
> ان البنك الاوربى ربما يقطع اسعار الفائده 
> وهذا يؤثر على اليورو والاسترلينى

  
والله يابشاو ماعندي علم بذلك 
انما مع المؤاشرات وين بتقول نحن معها والله كريم 
راقب توصية اليورودولار واليورو بن  والله اعلم فيهم خير 
والله الموفق

----------


## peace&love

رايك في الكيبل

----------


## aljameel

> رايك في الكيبل

   الكيبل والله اعلم  ساذكر لك وللجميع كيف انا عامل معه انا بائع من 1.4415 وواضع الستوب 1.4450  وواضع شراء معلق على 1.4455  بالنهاية وين مايروح بإذن الله معه   فانت الان راقبه من السعر الحالي 1.4402   والله الموفق

----------


## peace&love

الف شكر اخوي

----------


## xrayan2

ايه اخبار البوند فرانك علي السعر الحالي 1.6730  ابيع

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2160  ياينزل ويكسر 1.2142 ثم يصعد ويصحح ثم يعاود النزول والله اعلم  يايصعد ولايكسر 1.2142 اما صعود للتصحيح وهو الاقرب ثم يعاود النزول   هو للنزول والله اعلم لهدف بإذن الله 1.1900 وابعد متوقع انما يحتاج كسر 1.2142  فانا عملت التالي عقد شراء ونفسه بيع بنفس السعر 1.2160  معه وين مايروح مجرد يتاكد لي اتجاه ساغلق احدهم بإذن الله   بالنسبه للبيع يفضل مع الصعود التصحيحي  والله اعلم   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aBoRaMa

تصدق يا ابو مروان 
المفروض ارباحي اليوم 250 نقطة من كل عقد على اليورو ين وكنت بايعه من 111.72 ولكن التذبذب الممل خلاني اطلع من العقود بمكسب 50 نقطة فقط لاعير لكل عقد 
يعني بعته من قمة ومافوقي إلا 25 نقطة من الهاي  
ورجهت وبعته من 110 وماولت متمسك فيه وهدفي 105 
ظنك اقدر اصبر :Big Grin:  خخخخخ

----------


## aBoRaMa

بالله شوف انا من وين بعت ...... من نقطة التماسه مع الترند لكن التسرع دائما مذموم

----------


## aljameel

> تصدق يا ابو مروان 
> المفروض ارباحي اليوم 250 نقطة من كل عقد على اليورو ين وكنت بايعه من 111.72 ولكن التذبذب الممل خلاني اطلع من العقود بمكسب 50 نقطة فقط لاعير لكل عقد 
> يعني بعته من قمة ومافوقي إلا 25 نقطة من الهاي  
> ورجهت وبعته من 110 وماولت متمسك فيه وهدفي 105 
> ظنك اقدر اصبر خخخخخ

 لست لحالك انا نفس الشي فعلا حيرني معه اليوم اعطى اشارة شراء   البارح انا واضع اوامر معلقه بيع على 330 و 350 تصدق اني اغلقتها على خسارة على القمة بالرغم واضع الستوب 400 اغلقتها عند 386 قلت بنفسي بيضرب الستوب ولم يصعد ولانقطة فوق 386 شوف سعره الان كم لحقته اليوم وبعت وطلعت بـ 70 نقطة اليورو ين خدعني واغلقت على 110 كان مربحي ممتاز فيه ودخلت شراء ووضعت الستوب نفس نقطة الشراء 110 وطلعت لا رابح ولا خاسر  اليوم يا انا ياليورو والله دسمت العقود شراء وبيع يافوق ياتحت والله كريم  على العموم لو ماكسر 1.2142 احتمال يصعد لنقطة البيع التي وضعتها 1.2330 او قبلها احتمال لابد من الصعود للتصحيح والله اعلم كسر او لم يكسر   والله الموفق

----------


## aljoufi

صبحك الله بالخير اخي الجميل وجميع المتابعين وجزاك الله خير على ماتقدم 
أخي الجميل ليش اشتريت صفقتين متعاكستين ليش ماتنتظر حتى ترى الإتجاه ثم تدخل بيع أو شراء

----------


## aljameel

> صبحك الله بالخير اخي الجميل وجميع المتابعين وجزاك الله خير على ماتقدم 
> أخي الجميل ليش اشتريت صفقتين متعاكستين ليش ماتنتظر حتى ترى الإتجاه ثم تدخل بيع أو شراء

 والله ياجوفي العيار الميصيب يدوش 
والله اني محدد صعوده للـ 1.2460\70 وانه من بعدها كله نزول في نزول وفعلا صعد للـ 1.2471 ونزل للسعر الحالي  
تسمع من هنا وهنا يشككوك بحالك فلابد الواحد يخاف بالرغم قناعتي بنفسي الحمد لله  
فشايفها فرصه يافوق ياتحت بعوض مافاتني والعوض من الله وحده  
فمتوقع يصعد يصحح ومنها افك الشراء واترك البيع ومجرد يتاكد النزول ساعزز البيع وبإذن الله اطلع من الاثنين بربح
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> توصية للصبووووووووووووووووور  الباوند فرنك سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.7500  السعر الحالي 1.6677  وللامانه انا دخلت فيه ووضعت الستوب 1.6500   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

  

> ايه اخبار البوند فرانك علي السعر الحالي 1.6730 ابيع

  
انا ذكرت التوصية عليه يوم الاثنين الصباح هاهي للمشاهدة فاذا تصبر استغل نزول وادخل شراء والله كريم
المهم عقد صغير واتركه يالهدف بإذن الله ياااااا؟؟؟ وإن شاء الهدف

----------


## aljameel

قبل افتتاح الاسبوع الماضي وصيت على اليورو استرالي شراء من 1.3944 بستوب 8 نقاط 
وذكرت مجرد يخترق 1.4184 هايواصل والله اعلم للـ 1.5400\500 وفعلا وصل للـ 1.5458
1500 نقطة فاتت علينا كلنا عن نفسي طلعت بـ 60 نقطة واكيد انتم كذلك لان ولا واحد سألني منكم عنه 
وهو نازل وضعت توصية عليه بيع بالحساب من 1.5000 وكم نقطة فوقها لا اتذكر ووضعت الستوب 100 نقطة 
انا دخلت بيع فيه قلت بنفسي لعوض الصعود بالنزول لاني شايف هدف له 1.4600 تقريبا وضعت الستوب على 1.5140 صعد وضرب الستوب بزيادة 5 نقاط فقط صعد لل 1.5145 ونزل لهدفه  
فاذا ما هو مكتوب لك به رزق لن تاخذ من سنت واحد سبحان الله والحمد لله

----------


## aBoRaMa

والله انك صادق 
كل مافتحت الشارت وشفت حركته اقول ارزاق مقسومة

----------


## رشدي

السلام عليكم   والدي العزيز  بعد إذنك دقيقة واحدة من وقتك   لوضع مشاركتك المهمة بهذا الموضوع   ولكم جزير الشكر يا اخي  ------------------ للسادةالاساتذة واضعي التوصيات (((هــــام جدااا))) ---------------------

----------


## aljoufi

اخي الجميل ماهي نقطة البيع لليورو من وجهة نظرك

----------


## aBoRaMa

وجهة نظري يالجوفي وعذراً على التطفل

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل ماهي نقطة البيع لليورو من وجهة نظرك

  
والله اعلم يالجوفي 
النقطة 1.2250 + - تقريبا المهم تحت 1.2275 
لو صعد فوق 1.2275 والله اعلم النقطة 1.2330 والستوب 1.23370  
ولست متاكد 100% انما يتضح لو ما ارتد بالفترة الاوربيه بإذن الله

----------


## aBoRaMa

> والله اعلم يالجوفي 
> النقطة 1.2250 + - تقريبا المهم تحت 1.2275 
> لو صعد فوق 1.2275 والله اعلم النقطة 1.2330 والستوب 1.23370  
> ولست متاكد 100% انما يتضح لو ما ارتد بالفترة الاوربيه بإذن الله

 ابو مروان هل يوجد  خطأ أم أن برنامجك يوفر لك خمس خانات؟

----------


## xrayan2

> ابو مروان هل يوجد  خطأ أم أن برنامجك يوفر لك خمس خانات؟

 المقصود 1.2370  عادي غلطه مطبعيه ههههههه
بارك الله فيكم ورزقكم من حيث لا تحتسبو ان شاء الله

----------


## الجمال

> قبل افتتاح الاسبوع الماضي وصيت على اليورو استرالي شراء من 1.3944 بستوب 8 نقاط 
> وذكرت مجرد يخترق 1.4184 هايواصل والله اعلم للـ 1.5400\500 وفعلا وصل للـ 1.5458
> 1500 نقطة فاتت علينا كلنا عن نفسي طلعت بـ 60 نقطة واكيد انتم كذلك لان ولا واحد سألني منكم عنه 
> وهو نازل وضعت توصية عليه بيع بالحساب من 1.5000 وكم نقطة فوقها لا اتذكر ووضعت الستوب 100 نقطة 
> انا دخلت بيع فيه قلت بنفسي لعوض الصعود بالنزول لاني شايف هدف له 1.4600 تقريبا وضعت الستوب على 1.5140 صعد وضرب الستوب بزيادة 5 نقاط فقط صعد لل 1.5145 ونزل لهدفه  
> فاذا ما هو مكتوب لك به رزق لن تاخذ من سنت واحد سبحان الله والحمد لله

   السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  الاخ الفاضل ابو مروان  بدايتا ربنا يعوض علينا وعليكم بافضل منها  الله لا يهينك اخي ابو مروان بالنسبه للباوند استرالي هل ترى انه هابط  واين افضل نقطه للبيع اذا كان هابطا  وما هو هدفه القادم  جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## sakana

> توصية للصبووووووووووووووووور  الباوند فرنك سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.7500  السعر الحالي 1.6677  وللامانه انا دخلت فيه ووضعت الستوب 1.6500  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 *دخلت هده التوصية هل نقدم الستوب* ,شكرا

----------


## gaz-gaz

بارك الله فيك
وزاد في علمك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته   الاخ الفاضل ابو مروان  بدايتا ربنا يعوض علينا وعليكم بافضل منها  الله لا يهينك اخي ابو مروان بالنسبه للباوند استرالي هل ترى انه هابط  واين افضل نقطه للبيع اذا كان هابطا  وما هو هدفه القادم   جزاك الله كل خير

 هلا اخي 
اسف لعدم وجود بيانات له عندي البرنامج الذي اعمل عليه لم يعطني  الابيانات سنه فصعب الحكم عليه بتلك البيانات

----------


## aljameel

> *دخلت هده التوصية هل نقدم الستوب* ,شكرا

 لا تغير بالستوب كما هو

----------


## beshay

مساء الفل

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة لتوصية اليورو بالحساب انا كنت واضع الهدف 100 نقطة ولله الحمد والشكر وصل لها وواكثر  المهم انا غيرت الستوب لنقطة الدخول 1.2320 ووضعت الهدف 1.1900  بصراحه شايف الهدف بإذن الله وابعد من الهدف والله اعلم  فأنتم لكم الخيار بجني الربح  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> مساء الفل

 هلا بيشوو مساء الخير

----------


## beshay

العزيز ابو مروان 
ممكن نشوف الاسبوع القادم  اليورو عند 1150

----------


## ابو جنى

عزيزي ابو مروان شو نظرتك الحالية على اليورو ين

----------


## aljameel

> العزيز ابو مروان 
> ممكن نشوف الاسبوع القادم اليورو عند 1150

  
ممكن كل شي جائز

----------


## aljameel

> عزيزي ابو مروان شو نظرتك الحالية على اليورو ين

 اخي والله اعلم للنزوول  
تحت الهاي اليوم للنزول بإذن الله 
وللامانه انا بائع فيه  
بس ارتفاعه الحالي لا اعرف سببه فاحتمال الصعود الاخير له راقبه وتوكل على الله

----------


## soliter

> اخي والله اعلم للنزوول  
> تحت الهاي اليوم للنزول بإذن الله 
> وللامانه انا بائع فيه  
> بس ارتفاعه الحالي لا اعرف سببه فاحتمال الصعود الاخير له راقبه وتوكل على الله

 الدولار ين هو الى خده وطلع  :Angry Smile:  
نظره على البوند يا ابو مروان اعتقد فرصه بيع من1.4475
 عند 38 فيبو للتصحيح من الهبوط

----------


## ابو جنى

عزيزي الجميل شكرا لك

----------


## الجمال

> هلا اخي 
> اسف لعدم وجود بيانات له عندي البرنامج الذي اعمل عليه لم يعطني الابيانات سنه فصعب الحكم عليه بتلك البيانات

 مشكور اخي ابو مروان على ردك اللطيف  لله الحمد دخلت بيع على الاسترالي باوند معتمدا على الله ثم تحليلي المتواضع بعد ان انتظرت  منك الرد وخرجت بربح 215 نقطه لله الحمد والمنه  اكرر شكري لكم على الرد

----------


## Abdulaziz ibrahem

السلام عليكم  
مساء الخير للجميع  
اخي ابو مرووان نظرتك لليورو ين انا عندي بيع من 110.68 
هل تتوقع له النزوول

----------


## xrayan2

> السلام عليكم  
> مساء الخير للجميع  
> اخي ابو مرووان نظرتك لليورو ين انا عندي بيع من 110.68 
> هل تتوقع له النزوول

 وانا نفس الحال ومسلب نقفل علي خساره ام الصبر طيب وربنا يوفق الجميع

----------


## qasem&66

السلام عليكم 
انا جديد بهذا المنتدى واتمنى ان تقبلوني كاخ لكم 
كما اتمنى ان تفيدوني عن وضع اليورو دولار 
وشكرا لكم

----------


## صاحب هدف

يا اهلا وسهلا اخي qasem&66  
اهلا بك بيننا اخا وصديقا ان شاء الله  
واهنئك على حسن اختيارك للمكان الذي وضعت به مشاركتك الاولى فعلا 
الاستاذ ابو مروان حاليا لديه بعض الاعمال الخاصة لذلك لايتواجد كثيرا اما عند تفرغه يتواجد معنا على مدار الساعة تقريبا ولا يقصر مع احد جعل الله عمله بميزان حسانته ان شاء الله 
ويمكنك حاليا الدخول الى الحساب الموجود في توقيعه وتجد بعض الطلبات فيه وهي نفس التوصية التي يطرحها هنا تقريبا 
اتمنى لك رحلة موفقة باذن الله في هذا السوق واهلا بك مجددا بيننا  
تحيـــــــــاتي للجميع

----------


## Angel2010

مسالخير : أبو مروان  ممكن اعرف اي الكروسات اللي تتحرك بشكل جنوني يوميا . 
اخوك أرحيم

----------


## أبو جوان

السلام عليكم
أتمنى الكل يكونون بصحة جيدة
كيف الحال يا أبو مروان ، ربنا يجعلك دائما بصحة وسلامة وينولك ما تتمنى وتشتهي
أخوي آينجل
الحين اليورو ين هو ملك الساحة بدون منازع ، كثير الحركة ويحترم التحليل وسبريده قليل  :Regular Smile: 
ناكل رزقنا ما كتبه الله لنا منه

----------


## 3ashekforex

*اخوانى نسالكم الدعاء لاخونا ايهاب ( eto2) بالشفاء العاجل ربنا يرجعهولنا بالسلامة*

----------


## aBoRaMa

الله يشفيه

----------


## سالزبورغ

> *اخوانى نسالكم الدعاء لاخونا ايهاب ( eto2) بالشفاء العاجل ربنا يرجعهولنا بالسلامة*

     اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه مما اصابه شفاء لا يغادر سقما

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4525  البيع من 1.4550 للـ 1.4585  الستوب 1.4635  الهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.1545  الشراء من 1.1490   الستوب 1.1440  الهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## amiro

مساك الله بالخير ابو مروان وجودك بيطمننا  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## zedan

اليورو ين لوسمحت يا ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> مساك الله بالخير ابو مروان وجودك بيطمننا

 هلا اخي 
مايبعدني عنكم مشاغلي الخاصه ارجو معذرتي  
وإن شاء الله مجرد اجد فرصه لن اتاخر عنكم بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4525  البيع من 1.4550 للـ 1.4585  الستوب 1.4635  الهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 البيع من1.4585\1.4590  الستوب 1.4640  موفقين بإذن الله جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين لوسمحت يا ابو مروان

 أسف اخي لم انتبه لسؤالك  انا بائع من 112.70 وواضع الستوب 113  انت راقبه مالم يخترق 112.92 والله اعلم للنزول لهدف بإذن الله 110.50  فانت راقبه الان من السعر الحالي 112.05 ولاتستعجل احتمال يصعد   والله الموفق

----------


## zedan

لو ممكن رابط الميتا الشغالين علية

----------


## ام كرار

اهلا اخي 
البرنامج هو  
 AL Trade 4 
اكتب على قوقل برنامج AL Trade 4
وحمله

----------


## zedan

> اهلا اخي 
> البرنامج هو  
> AL Trade 4 
> اكتب على قوقل برنامج AL Trade 4
> وحمله

  حملتة وضعت الباسوورد و اليوزر الموجودة في توقيع الاح ابومروان ولكن مايفتح معي

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم جميعا .. صباح الخير  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4463  بيع من 1.4590  الستوب 1.4640  الهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة  والله يكنب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## zedan

s3stjtx الخانة الثانية هل هي رقم 3 او حرف

----------


## عبدالكريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
حياك الله أستاذنا العزيز ابو مروان  
وابشرك يا غالي , فلقد اعلنت لجنة منتدى التوصيات عن نتائج كل حسابات الديمو للشهر السابق في هذا الموضوع   :Good:   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t96835.html 
فياريت يا غالي تجدد الحساب , وترسل بياناته لي او الى لجنة التوصيات لاعتماد الحساب الجديد وفق الآلية المعلنة في هذا الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t94343.html 
اسأل الله ان يطرح البركة فيك وفي موضوعك وفي توصياتك  
وفقكم الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ام كرار

اخ هي رقم  3

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4690  المتوقع والله اعلم النزول للـ 1.4610 ومتوقع منها ارتداد لهدف بإذن الله 1.4780 تقريبا   ويكون نهاية صعوده والله اعلم  لو واصل بعد 1.4610 متوقع بيواصل نزوله ويكون الهاي الحالي نهاية صعوده فمن يرغب به يراقب ماذكر ويتوكل على الله  بالنسبة للبيع من السعر الحالي يراقب ويضع الهاي الحالي الستوب  وبالنزول يراقب 1.4610 تقريبا اما يرتد منها او يواصل نزوله  لو واصل يبقى به لو ارتد يغلق البيع بعد تاكد ويدخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد ويراقب 1.4780 تقريبا في حال اكتفى بالصعود يغلق ويدخل بيع والستوب الهاي الذي يعمله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر 1.2210  مراقبته عند السعر 1.2150 متوقع يرتد منها او يواصل نزوله  المهم مراقبته لو ارتد الدخول شراء من 1.2150 او اقرب نقطة للستوب الستوب 1.2100  الهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين السعر الحالي  112.30 والله اعلم  مراقبته عند السعر 110.50 متوقع يرتد منها  لو ارتد الدخول شراء او من اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 109.75  الهدف بإذن الله 200 نقطة او القناعه  والله الموفق

----------


## adelsodany

منتـظرين معك يا غـالى وارجو كتابه التوصيات عند التاكد 
بالتوفـيق دائما

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4690  المتوقع والله اعلم النزول للـ 1.4610 ومتوقع منها ارتداد لهدف بإذن الله 1.4780 تقريبا   ويكون نهاية صعوده والله اعلم  لو واصل بعد 1.4610 متوقع بيواصل نزوله ويكون الهاي الحالي نهاية صعوده فمن يرغب به يراقب ماذكر ويتوكل على الله  بالنسبة للبيع من السعر الحالي يراقب ويضع الهاي الحالي الستوب  وبالنزول يراقب 1.4610 تقريبا اما يرتد منها او يواصل نزوله  لو واصل يبقى به لو ارتد يغلق البيع بعد تاكد ويدخل شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد ويراقب 1.4780 تقريبا في حال اكتفى بالصعود يغلق ويدخل بيع والستوب الهاي الذي يعمله   والله الموفق

 هذا ماتوقعته امس للكيبل والحمد لله وصل للـ 1.4627 وارتد للـ 1.4770 ونزل للسعر الحالي  الان بمنطقة اما يرتد منها للـ1.4750 المهم فوق 1.4580 او يواصل نزول  ولكن احتمال ينزل من سعره الحالي مراقبته لو ما كسر 1.4580 فمتوقع الارتداد فممكن الشراء وهي الستوب  كسرها متوقع بيواصل نزوله  والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

شكراا ليك يا ريس وبتوحشنا كتير متبقاش تغيب علينااا
حماك الله وطول فى عمرك يارب

----------


## khalid almassry

أخي الجميل أرجو المساعدة أنا عامل هيدج علي الكيبل والمجنون ومش عارف أفك متي أرجو المساعدة

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل أرجو المساعدة أنا عامل هيدج علي الكيبل والمجنون ومش عارف أفك متي أرجو المساعدة

 هلا اخي 
السوق صعب جدا هذه الايام انا كان لدي هدك على اليورو ين بالعافيه فكيته خلال اسبوع  بمربح 40 نقطة 
 المتوقع هبوط ولكن يفجئنا والا وهو صاعد فانت راقب المتوقع للكيبل هبوط لو كسر 1.4580
فاذا نزل الكيبل اكيد المجنون بينزل 
انا شايف اليورو ين نازل فبحكم العلاقة مع المجنون اكيد المجنون بينزل 
والله يعينك عليهم كاتجاه عام للاثنين هبوط والله اعلم 
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> شكراا ليك يا ريس وبتوحشنا كتير متبقاش تغيب علينااا
> حماك الله وطول فى عمرك يارب

 هلا اخي معاليش سامحونا مشاغلي هي ماتبعدني عنكم ارجو معذرتي

----------


## adelsodany

ارجو المساعده باخبارى الانتظار ام اغلاق الصفقه على هذه الخساره الحاليه 
صفقه بيع Usd/jpy  من سعر  91.18    خساره حاليه 74 نقطه 
هل سينخفض السعر ام سيرتفع وما هو نصيحتك  
ارجو الرد وبالتوفيق بأذن الله

----------


## khalid almassry

> هلا اخي 
> السوق صعب جدا هذه الايام انا كان لدي هدك على اليورو ين بالعافيه فكيته خلال اسبوع  بمربح 40 نقطة 
>  المتوقع هبوط ولكن يفجئنا والا وهو صاعد فانت راقب المتوقع للكيبل هبوط لو كسر 1.4580
> فاذا نزل الكيبل اكيد المجنون بينزل 
> انا شايف اليورو ين نازل فبحكم العلاقة مع المجنون اكيد المجنون بينزل 
> والله يعينك عليهم كاتجاه عام للاثنين هبوط والله اعلم 
> موفق بإذن الله

 أشكرك قكيت بخسارة فادحة من10000$ باقي 500$ ربنا يقدرني وأتحمل الصدمة قدر الله وماشاء فعل

----------


## aljameel

> ارجو المساعده باخبارى الانتظار ام اغلاق الصفقه على هذه الخساره الحاليه 
> صفقه بيع Usd/jpy من سعر 91.18 خساره حاليه 74 نقطه 
> هل سينخفض السعر ام سيرتفع وما هو نصيحتك  
> ارجو الرد وبالتوفيق بأذن الله

 المتوقع والله اعلم النزول للـ 91 او 90.70 وهذه مناطق شراء  
فأنت راقبه لو كسر 90.50 ثم 90.20 متوقع بيواصل نزوله غير ذلك فهو صاعد والله اعلم للـ 92 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أشكرك قكيت بخسارة فادحة من10000$ باقي 500$ ربنا يقدرني وأتحمل الصدمة قدر الله وماشاء فعل

 الله يعوضك بأحسن منها بإذن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> هلا اخي معاليش سامحونا مشاغلي هي ماتبعدني عنكم ارجو معذرتي

 اكيد يا اخى متقبلين عذرك وربنا يقويك يارب  :Hands:

----------


## m.abdsatar

اخي الجميل 
اية رايك بالملكي
عندي بيع من 0.8328

----------


## رشدي

والدي العزيز ......... :Eh S(7):   بارك الله فيك  اليورو دولار   من فضلك اريد ترقيم علي الفريم الاسبوعي حسب موجات اليوت علي شارت من فضلك   شكرا لك ....... :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> والدي العزيز .........  بارك الله فيك  اليورو دولار   من فضلك اريد ترقيم علي الفريم الاسبوعي حسب موجات اليوت علي شارت من فضلك   شكرا لك .......

 هلا بالغالي رشدي   كموجه على الويكلي والله اعلم بتقول تحت 1.2670 هدفه بإذن الله 1.1900 قابلة للزيادة  انما اليورو من الاسبوع الماضي ينزل 200 نقطة ثم يصعد وهكذا كلما كسر قاع سابق بنقول بيواصل نزول يعمل قاع جديد ثم يصعد مايقارب 200 نقطة تزيد وتنقص وهكذا له مايقارب اسبوعان بنفس الطريقة   الافضل التعامل معه من 100 للـ 200 نقطة هذه الايام  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4640  راقبوه عند النقطة 1.4690 تقريبا لو صعد لها متوقع يرتد منها نزول بإذن الله  المهم تحت 1.4740 وهي الستوب  هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.4570  كسر اللو اليوم 1.4550 اتوقع بيواصل نزول والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر 1.2210  مراقبته عند السعر 1.2150 متوقع يرتد منها او يواصل نزوله  المهم مراقبته لو ارتد الدخول شراء من 1.2150 او اقرب نقطة للستوب الستوب 1.2100  الهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة   والله الموفق

 مراقبته بدل 1.2150 عند 1.2130 متوقع يرتد منها والله اعلم  المهم متوقع النزول للـ1.2130 ومنها يتم الشراء بعد مراقبة   الستوب 1.2080  الهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة    والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو ين السعر الحالي 112.30 والله اعلم  مراقبته عند السعر 110.50 متوقع يرتد منها  لو ارتد الدخول شراء او من اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 109.75  الهدف بإذن الله 200 نقطة او القناعه   والله الموفق

 لازلت التوصية قائمة بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## القناص المصري

*اخي الغالي انا عامل عقد شراء من 1.2261 وهي -21 نقطه الان بماذا تنصحني الخروج والدخول بيع ام الاستمرار وبارك اله فيك*

----------


## بدران88

اخ ابو مروان سلام عليكم  
ما نظرتك للدولار ين اذا ممكن بعد وصوله الى مقاومة قويه  ولم يستطع اختراقها 
تحياتي

----------


## zedan

اليورو ين اخوي جميل

----------


## heby5

> الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4640  راقبوه عند النقطة 1.4690 تقريبا لو صعد لها متوقع يرتد منها نزول بإذن الله  المهم تحت 1.4740 وهي الستوب  هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.4570  كسر اللو اليوم 1.4550 اتوقع بيواصل نزول والله اعلم  والله الموفق

 اخى الفاضل 
رجاء افادتي هل زوج الباوند / دولار سيهبط من سعر 1.4690 ان وصلها ان شاء الله ام هناك احتمال اكماله الطريق للاعلى 
و لك الشكر

----------


## aljameel

> *اخي الغالي انا عامل عقد شراء من 1.2261 وهي -21 نقطه الان بماذا تنصحني الخروج والدخول بيع ام الاستمرار وبارك اله فيك*

 اذا اخترق نقطة شرائك احتمال يصعد بعض الشي ثم ينزل
مالم يخترقها فاحتمال ينزل لنقطة الشراء التي ذكرتها والله اعلم
فأنت راقبه

----------


## aljameel

> اخ ابو مروان سلام عليكم  
> ما نظرتك للدولار ين اذا ممكن بعد وصوله الى مقاومة قويه ولم يستطع اختراقها 
> تحياتي

 المفروض ينزل لنقطة شراء 91 بكسر 91.60 تقريبا   ومن 91 راقبه مالم يكسر 90.50  بإذن الله صاعد وهي الستوب للشراء   وخذ منه 100 نقطة بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## بدران88

> المفروض ينزل لنقطة شراء 91 بكسر 91.60 تقريبا   ومن 91 راقبه مالم يكسر 90.50  بإذن الله صاعد وهي الستوب للشراء   وخذ منه 100 نقطة بإذن الله  والله الموفق

  
شكرا لك على الرد  :Eh S(7):  
الله يسمع منك  
تحياتي  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين اخوي جميل

 رفعت نفس التوصية التي ذكرتها اليوم لاجديد عليه والله اعلم 
اذا نزل لنقطة الشراء كما هو متوقع فادخل شراء بالمراقبة والتزم بالستوب 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الفاضل 
> رجاء افادتي هل زوج الباوند / دولار سيهبط من سعر 1.4690 ان وصلها ان شاء الله ام هناك احتمال اكماله الطريق للاعلى 
> و لك الشكر

 اخي المتوقع بانه من 1.4690 تقريبا يرتد نزول كما بالتوصيه 
هل بيواصل صعود الله اعلم فأنت راقبه مالم يخترق 1.4740 والله اعلم للنزول 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  هناك شائعات بأن البنك المركزي الايراني بداء بتحويل احتياطيات التي لديه من اليورو بالدولار والذهب وتخفيف النسبة من 55% للـ 20\25%   المتوقع بيع 45 مليار يورو وتحويله للدولار والذهب خلال الايام القادمه  وهذا والله اعلم يضعف اليورو ويقوى الدولار والذهب  والله الموفق

----------


## ali alrashidi

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته 
كيفك ابو مروان 
الله يجزاك خير على كل ماتعمله لاخوانك 
وعندي تعليق على موضوع  ايران واليورو 
في البدايه هذي حقيقه وليست شائعه وبدأ فعلا وعملو اول دفعه 
بس بالنسبه للمبلغ يعتبر مبلغ بسيط جدا جدا من الاحتياطيات  لان الاحتياطيات تفوق 8 تريليون لست متاكد من المبلغ ولكن يفوق 8 تريليون 
يعني باختصار لا اعتقد انه سوف يعمل اي تغيير 
همسه  الصين لو حدها تملك 2 تريليون واكثر 
الارقام المذكوره تخص اليورو

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته 
> كيفك ابو مروان 
> الله يجزاك خير على كل ماتعمله لاخوانك 
> وعندي تعليق على موضوع ايران واليورو 
> في البدايه هذي حقيقه وليست شائعه وبدأ فعلا وعملو اول دفعه 
> بس بالنسبه للمبلغ يعتبر مبلغ بسيط جدا جدا من الاحتياطيات لان الاحتياطيات تفوق 8 تريليون لست متاكد من المبلغ ولكن يفوق 8 تريليون 
> يعني باختصار لا اعتقد انه سوف يعمل اي تغيير 
> همسه الصين لو حدها تملك 2 تريليون واكثر 
> الارقام المذكوره تخص اليورو

 هلا اخي  
بارك الله فيك على تاكيد المعلومة بالنسبة للاحتياط لا اعرف كم انما سيتم تحويل اول دفعه 45 مليار 
بالنسبة لانقاص النسبة من 55 للـ 25\20 تكون بنهاية يوم 22 من شهر سبتمبر يكون نهاية التحويل والله اعلم

----------


## ابوحاتم999

اخوي الجميل  بخصوص الباوند دولار هل تتوقع ينزل  ؟؟؟
ولك  خالص التحية والتقدير ,,,,

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الجميل بخصوص الباوند دولار هل تتوقع ينزل ؟؟؟
> ولك خالص التحية والتقدير ,,,,

 نعم اتوقع النزول انا موصي عليه  بيع من 1.4690 بستوب 1.4740 وهدف بإذن الله 1.4570
هو صعد للـ 4661 هل اكتفى بالصعود الله اعلم فاذا تتحمل الستوب راقب وتوكل على الله

----------


## مصطفى البنان

بارك الله فيك ابو مروان

----------


## ابوحاتم999

> نعم اتوقع النزول انا موصي عليه  بيع من 1.4690 بستوب 1.4740 وهدف بإذن الله 1.4570
> هو صعد للـ 4661 هل اكتفى بالصعود الله اعلم فاذا تتحمل الستوب راقب وتوكل على الله

 يعطيك الف عافية  ,,,,
انا كنت اجمع فيه بيع من اسعار 1.4300  وحتى500  ووقفت والان خسران الله يعوص خير .....
اعتقد افضل انتظر  والا ؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  هناك شائعات بأن البنك المركزي الايراني بداء بتحويل احتياطيات التي لديه من اليورو بالدولار والذهب وتخفيف النسبة من 55% للـ 20\25%   المتوقع بيع 45 مليار يورو وتحويله للدولار والذهب خلال الايام القادمه  وهذا والله اعلم يضعف اليورو ويقوى الدولار والذهب   والله الموفق

 اعطوني على قد عقلي   انا شايف لليورو هدف تحت 1.2200 ممكن لايصدق انما ساذكره متى الوصول الله اعلم ساذكره لعلى نستفيد منه للايام القادمه لو حصل  الهدف بإذن الله 1.1000  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> يعطيك الف عافية ,,,,
> انا كنت اجمع فيه بيع من اسعار 1.4300 وحتى500 ووقفت والان خسران الله يعوص خير .....
> اعتقد افضل انتظر والا ؟؟؟؟

 الافضل الانتظار الان لا تبيع عندما تجني ربحك بالاول ممكن تفكر به مره اخرى

----------


## ali alrashidi

> اعطوني على قد عقلي   انا شايف لليورو هدف تحت 1.2200 ممكن لايصدق انما ساذكره متى الوصول الله اعلم ساذكره لعلى نستفيد منه للايام القادمه لو حصل  الهدف بإذن الله 1.1000  والله الموفق

 الله يزيدك من علمه  
كامل العقل والكمال لوجه الله  
والله ما ننسى توصياتك  وارقامك ع اليورو والباوند  قبل كم شهر وتحققت 
ماشاء الله عليك يا ابو مروان

----------


## ibo2000

السلام عليكم استاذ جميل 
ما رايك بالدولار استرالي؟ انا بايع من   8415

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم استاذ جميل 
> ما رايك بالدولار استرالي؟ انا بايع من 8415

 شوف اخي انا موصي عليه قبل كم يوم لا اتذكر بيع من 8500 بهدف 8300
ثم مره اخرى شراء من 8300 وهدف 8400
والحمد لله كلاهما اصاب ولله الحمد 
الان شايف بانه نازل للـ 8200 ومنها شراء بهدف بإذن الله 8400 
السوق هذه الايام صعب الحكم 100% عليه ولكن المتوقع النزول للـ 8200 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## ibo2000

> شوف اخي انا موصي عليه قبل كم يوم لا اتذكر بيع من 8500 بهدف 8300
> ثم مره اخرى شراء من 8300 وهدف 8400
> والحمد لله كلاهما اصاب ولله الحمد 
> الان شايف بانه نازل للـ 8200 ومنها شراء بهدف بإذن الله 8400 
> السوق هذه الايام صعب الحكم 100% عليه ولكن المتوقع النزول للـ 8200 والله اعلم 
> والله الموفق

 بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا 
وين بتنصحني بستوب مناسب

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا 
> وين بتنصحني بستوب مناسب

 الستوب المناسب والله اعلم 
8481 لانه لو اخترقها بيواصل والله اعلم صعوده 
فانت اما تضع 8481 او قبلها  
ولكن لو اخترق 8436 اخذ الحذر  
والله الموفق

----------


## ibo2000

شكرا جزيلا طريقنا اخضر ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

تصبحووووووووووو على خير

----------


## a.m.a14

وانت من اهل الخير

----------


## ba7rany83

و انت من أهل الخير بو مروان ..
والله انا معجب بشغلك و كيف انك شايل الكل .. كل من يسالك و يستفسر تعطيه جواب و ما ترده و التعب اللي تسويه .. الله يخليك و يحفظك يا رب .. و أجرك على الله و قضاء حوائج الآخرين من الأعمال العظيمة .. ثقيلة بالميزان آميـــــــن

----------


## ibo2000

وانت من اهل الخير 
احلام سعيدة

----------


## عمر الرفاعي

السلام عليكم  
تسجيل متابعة معاكم ان شاء الله

----------


## 1824

معاكم

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4640  راقبوه عند النقطة 1.4690 تقريبا لو صعد لها متوقع يرتد منها نزول بإذن الله  المهم تحت 1.4740 وهي الستوب  هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.4570  كسر اللو اليوم 1.4550 اتوقع بيواصل نزول والله اعلم   والله الموفق

 للأسف ضرب الستوب بنقطة واحدة وصل 1.4741  ونزل للـ 1.4597   معوضة بإذن الله  المهم السعر الحالي 1.4620 مراقبته لو صعد للـ 1.4720 بيع والستوب 1.4775  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4580  والله الموفق

----------


## MeshariWM

والمجنون اخوي ابومروان ماهي رؤويتك له ؟

----------


## ibo2000

السلام عليكم استاذ جميل 
هل ما زالت نظرتك للاسترالي 82 قائمة؟

----------


## بدران88

اخ ابو مروان ما هو وضع الدولار ين ان امكن

----------


## aljameel

> والمجنون اخوي ابومروان ماهي رؤويتك له ؟

 الان بمنطقة صعب الحكم عليه 100% ولكن  اما يرتد صعود للـ 137.40 ومنها ينزل للتصحيح 
اما يواصل نزوله لل 134 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم استاذ جميل 
> هل ما زالت نظرتك للاسترالي 82 قائمة؟

  
لا زلت اتوقع والله اعلم 8200 
ولكن نراقبه لو نزل 8350 هي منطقة شراء و8200 منطقة شراء والله اعلم 
فلو نزل 8350 وماكسر 8295 وهي الستوب نتوقع صعوده للـ 8550 بإذن الله 
المهم منطقتان شراء هي 8350 و 8200 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخ ابو مروان ما هو وضع الدولار ين ان امكن

 هذا الجوز بيغلب كثير 
ولكن اتوقع نزوله للـ 92\91.70 وهم منطقتان شراء والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

توصية سابقة  كتبتها لليورو شراء من 1.2130  المهم نزل للـ 1.2150 وارتد للسعر الحالي  المتوقع والله اعلم تحت 1.2185 النزول للـ 1.2130\1.2120  منها نراقبه وندخل شراء والستوب 1.2080\70  المهم الدخول بالمراقبه بعد تاكد بعدم مواصلته بالنزول  هدفنا بإذن الله 100 للـ 150 نقطة   الان في حال لم يكسر 1.2150 فاحتمال بيصعد والله اعلم باختراق 1.2185 وتكون 1.2150 الستوب   انما المتوقع حتى اللحضة النزول والله اعلم لمنطقة الشراء  والله الموفق

----------


## khalid almassry

أخي الجميل برجاء نظرة علي المجنون تفصيلية هل من الممكن يصل ل134 لأني معلق بعقدين بيع بمتوسط 134.6

----------


## aljameel

توصية على المدى البعيد تحتاج صبر  الدولار كندي السعر الحالي 1.0405  شراء من السعر الحالي او في حال نزل    الستوب 1.0300  الهدف بإذن الله 1.1300  كتبت توصية سابقة للباوند فرنك بهدف بإذن الله 1.7500 وصل تقريبا للـ 1.7075 ونزل للسعر الحالي لازلت التوصية قائمة والله اعلم  المهم الستوب رفعه للــ 1.6700  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل برجاء نظرة علي المجنون تفصيلية هل من الممكن يصل ل134 لأني معلق بعقدين بيع بمتوسط 134.6

 السوق الان الحركة بطيئه صعب الحكم عليه 100% بس يتحرك اكتب لك عنه بإذن الله

----------


## khalid almassry

أشكرك ومنتظر رؤيتك بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا علي ماتقدمه من عمل وعون للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> توصية على المدى البعيد تحتاج صبر  الدولار كندي السعر الحالي 1.0405  شراء من السعر الحالي او في حال نزل   الستوب 1.0300  الهدف بإذن الله 1.1300  كتبت توصية سابقة للباوند فرنك بهدف بإذن الله 1.7500 وصل تقريبا للـ 1.7075 ونزل للسعر الحالي لازلت التوصية قائمة والله اعلم  المهم الستوب رفعه للــ 1.6700   والله الموفق

 بالنسبة للدولار كندي رسم ترند بين القاعين التاليه  القاع بتاريخ 21\4\2010 والقاع بتاريخ 13\5\2010  كسر الترند هو الستوب للشراء  والله الموفق

----------


## khalid almassry

أخي الجميل مارأيك أعمل هيدج للمجنون الأن عاكس معي 110 نقطة مارأيك

----------


## lionofegypt2020

شكرااا ليك يا ريس على المعلومات الجميلة منك
وبالتوفيق يارب لل داخل فى كل الصفقات

----------


## ibo2000

> لا زلت اتوقع والله اعلم 8200 
> ولكن نراقبه لو نزل 8350 هي منطقة شراء و8200 منطقة شراء والله اعلم 
> فلو نزل 8350 وماكسر 8295 وهي الستوب نتوقع صعوده للـ 8550 بإذن الله 
> المهم منطقتان شراء هي 8350 و 8200 
> والله الموفق

  
بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل مارأيك أعمل هيدج للمجنون الأن عاكس معي 110 نقطة مارأيك

 اصعب شي هذه الايام الهدك فلا انصحك بهدك اذا حسابك يتحمل لو صعد فرضا  او تغلق

----------


## عبد الله عمر

يا باشا ايه رايك في الاخبار اللي الاسواق العالميه منتظرها بكره اخبار البطاله والتغير في قطاع التوظيف غير الزراعي الامريكي ؟

----------


## aljameel

> يا باشا ايه رايك في الاخبار اللي الاسواق العالميه منتظرها بكره اخبار البطاله والتغير في قطاع التوظيف غير الزراعي الامريكي ؟

 الاخبار بصراحة معلوماتي متواضعة ولكن من هنا لغدا يتبين من المؤاشرات والله اعلم

----------


## عبد الله عمر

متشكر لردك رحم الله امرء عرف قدر نفسه

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  راقبو اليورو ين انا من قبل ذكرت لو نزل للـ 110.50 شراء  المهم الان راقبوه متوقع يصعد الستوب 110.34  الهدف  بإذن الله القناعه  السعر الحالي 110.80  يفضل الدخول باقل ستوب ممكن   اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2044  مراقبته لو صعد للـ 1.2150 بيع والستوب 1.2200  الهدف بإذن الله القناعه  انا وضعت الاهداف بالقناعه لان اليوم جمعة والخيار لكم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> توصية على المدى البعيد تحتاج صبر  الدولار كندي السعر الحالي 1.0405  شراء من السعر الحالي او في حال نزل   الستوب 1.0300  الهدف بإذن الله 1.1300  كتبت توصية سابقة للباوند فرنك بهدف بإذن الله 1.7500 وصل تقريبا للـ 1.7075 ونزل للسعر الحالي لازلت التوصية قائمة والله اعلم  المهم الستوب رفعه للــ 1.6700   والله الموفق

 من دخل به يحتفظ به للايام القادمه ويصبر عليه

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  راقبو اليورو ين انا من قبل ذكرت لو نزل للـ 110.50 شراء  المهم الان راقبوه متوقع يصعد الستوب 110.34  الهدف بإذن الله القناعه  السعر الحالي 110.80  يفضل الدخول باقل ستوب ممكن   اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2044  مراقبته لو صعد للـ 1.2150 بيع والستوب 1.2200  الهدف بإذن الله القناعه  انا وضعت الاهداف بالقناعه لان اليوم جمعة والخيار لكم   والله الموفق

 اليورو دولار والله اعلم لو ماكسر 1.1996 فهو للصعود لمنطقة البيع كسرها بيواصل نزوله والله اعلم  فنراقبه عند منطقة البيع  وندخل بيع بعد مراقبه  فممكن استخدام النقطة 1.1996 كستوب للشراء لمن يرغب  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  راقبو اليورو ين انا من قبل ذكرت لو نزل للـ 110.50 شراء  المهم الان راقبوه متوقع يصعد الستوب 110.34  الهدف بإذن الله القناعه  السعر الحالي 110.80  يفضل الدخول باقل ستوب ممكن   اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2044  مراقبته لو صعد للـ 1.2150 بيع والستوب 1.2200  الهدف بإذن الله القناعه  انا وضعت الاهداف بالقناعه لان اليوم جمعة والخيار لكم   والله الموفق

   

> اليورو دولار والله اعلم لو ماكسر 1.1996 فهو للصعود لمنطقة البيع كسرها بيواصل نزوله والله اعلم   فنراقبه عند منطقة البيع وندخل بيع بعد مراقبه  فممكن استخدام النقطة 1.1996 كستوب للشراء لمن يرغب   والله الموفق

    المهم لو صعد اليورو البيع من 1.2150 للـ 1.2175 والستوب 50 نقطة الهدف من 100 للـ 150 نقطة  كسر 1.1996 متوقع بيواصل نزوله موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4555  متوقع صعود له والله اعلم  البيع من 1.4650 او من اقرب نقطة للستوب   الستوب 1.4700  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4510 لو واصل نزول خليكم فيه  بالنسبة للشراء هذا يخصكم ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  راقبو اليورو ين انا من قبل ذكرت لو نزل للـ 110.50 شراء  المهم الان راقبوه متوقع يصعد الستوب 110.34  الهدف بإذن الله القناعه  السعر الحالي 110.80  يفضل الدخول باقل ستوب ممكن   اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2044  مراقبته لو صعد للـ 1.2150 بيع والستوب 1.2200  الهدف بإذن الله القناعه  انا وضعت الاهداف بالقناعه لان اليوم جمعة والخيار لكم   والله الموفق

   

> اليورو دولار والله اعلم لو ماكسر 1.1996 فهو للصعود لمنطقة البيع كسرها بيواصل نزوله والله اعلم   فنراقبه عند منطقة البيع وندخل بيع بعد مراقبه  فممكن استخدام النقطة 1.1996 كستوب للشراء لمن يرغب   والله الموفق

     

> المهم لو صعد اليورو البيع من 1.2150 للـ 1.2175 والستوب 50 نقطة الهدف من 100 للـ 150 نقطة  كسر 1.1996 متوقع بيواصل نزوله موفقين بإذن الله

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق[/CENTER]

----------


## حبيب المجنون

اخي ابو مروان  عطني رايك في اليورو ين هل مازال للصعود  ؟؟؟؟؟ لانه عندي شراء من  110.85 والهدف 111.34  ولك الشكر ..............

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابو مروان   عطني رايك في اليورو ين هل مازال للصعود ؟؟؟؟؟ لانه عندي شراء من 110.85 والهدف 111.34   ولك الشكر ..............

 اخي انا وضعت الستوب 110.34 وذكرت راقبوه في حال لم تكسر  المهم المتوقع والله اعلم لو فتح على صعود وهو الاقرب بانه يصعد لا احد النقطتان 110.50 او 111 ومن احدهم يرتد نزول بإذن الله لهدف ابعد من اللو الحالي بكسره والله الموفق

----------


## ياسوري

أخي أبو مروان ماهي نضرتك لليورو دولار

----------


## aljameel

> أخي أبو مروان ماهي نضرتك لليورو دولار

 هو اخي وصل هدفه اليوم تقريبا اليورو فلازلت اتوقع الصعود للـ 1.2150 تقريبا او 1.2175 ومنها النزول والله اعلم المهم اين يصل الستوب 50 نقطة  ومن هنا للصباح قبل او بعد افنناح السوق الاوربي اذا تغير شي سابلغ به بإذن الله انما حتى اللحظة لاتغير بما ذكرته سابقا والله اعلم والله الموفق

----------


## abbee

أخي الكريم ماذا عن المجنون
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الكريم ماذا عن المجنون
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً

 كفكرة عامه والله اعلم للمجنون   فوق 131.78 فهو للصعود لو نزل تحتها لايلغي الصعود انما اخذ الحذر منه  الغاء الصعود هو كسر 129.14 هنا انسى الصعود والله اعلم فيكون للنزول  الان بالوضع الحالي تحت 133.13 فهو للنزول تقريبا 131.80 اما يواصل بعدها نزول او يرتد للصعود التصحيحي  اي ارتداد فيكون التصحيح كالتالي ارسم فيبو من الهاي 136.24 للو الذي يعمله وراقب نقطة 38% اما يرتد منها نزول او يواصل صعوده اذا ارتد ادخل بيع والستوب ضعها نقطة الارتداد  والله الموفق

----------


## abbee

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الجميل
ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ajab

على اسمك جميل 
الله يوفقك ويوفق الجميع

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير جميعا 
يوم واسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> السلام عليكم 
> صباح الخير جميعا 
> يوم واسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع

 عليكم السلام وصباح الفل ياريسنا  :Teeth Smile:  ايه اخبارك يارب تكون بخير يارب  :Hands:  اليورو ين حبيبك وحبيبنا بيسلم عليك  وبيقولك يكمل نزول ولا نريح شوية لفوق  :Big Grin:

----------


## القناص المصري

اخي الغالي ياريت تقولنا رأيك في اليورو احسن ان معلق في شراء من 1.2202 ومش عارف اعمل ايه 
اتمني النصيحة بارك الله فيك

----------


## khalid almassry

أخي الجميل رأيك للأهمية بالأسترالي ين هل للهبوط أم ماذا ولك الشكر

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.1930  ساضع نقطتان للبيع وانتم عليكم المراقبه  النقطة 1.2015 والنقطة 1.2175  الستوب 50 نقطة   الهدف بإذن الله من 100 للـ 150 نقطة  اذا واصلو نزول الخيار لكم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4429  ساضع نقطتان للبيع والمراقبه عليكم  النقطة 1.4510 والنقطة 1.4650  الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله من 100 للـ 150 نقطة  واصل نزول الخيار لكم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 91.28  المتوقع يصعد للـ 92\92.30 ومن احدهم يتم البيع  الستوب 92.50  الهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة  الان في حال لم يكسر 90.95 متوقع بيصعد لنقطة البيع وهي الستوب للشراء  في حال كسر 90.95 سيذهب 90.80\75 ومنها مراقبته في حال لم يكسر 90.62 تكون الستوب للشراء  انا وضعت لكم خيارات الشراء الاصل في التوصية البيع  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.1930  ساضع نقطتان للبيع وانتم عليكم المراقبه  النقطة 1.2015 والنقطة 1.2175  الستوب 50 نقطة   الهدف بإذن الله من 100 للـ 150 نقطة  اذا واصلو نزول الخيار لكم   والله الموفق

 للمشاااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## khalid almassry

الأسترالي ين أخي الجميل للأهمية

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.1636  ساضع نقطتان للشراء والمراقبه عليكم  1.1470 و 1.1570  الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله من 100 للـ 150  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الأسترالي ين أخي الجميل للأهمية

   للامانه غير واضح 100% الان ولكن راقبه عند 133 تقريبا لو صعد متوقع يرتد منها نزول والله اعلم لو واصل صعود يفضل الانتظار حتى انوه عنه  هو حتى اللحظة تحت 133.13 للنزول والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## khalid almassry

ياباشا الأسترالي ين حقك علينا غلبناك

----------


## aljameel

> ياباشا الأسترالي ين حقك علينا غلبناك

 أسف اخي  
راقبه عند 75.55 لو صعد لها اما يرتد منها نزول اويواصل صعود والله اعلم

----------


## ابوماجد

لو كل شخص تابع زوج واحد راح يعرف نقاطه ويكسب خير كثير ويترك المطامر لكل زوج وتجميع خسائر فقط .

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4429  ساضع نقطتان للبيع والمراقبه عليكم  النقطة 1.4510 والنقطة 1.4650  الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله من 100 للـ 150 نقطة  واصل نزول الخيار لكم   والله الموفق

 والله اعلم سنكتفى بنقطة البيع 1.4510\20  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.1930  ساضع نقطتان للبيع وانتم عليكم المراقبه  النقطة 1.2015 والنقطة 1.2175  الستوب 50 نقطة   الهدف بإذن الله من 100 للـ 150 نقطة  اذا واصلو نزول الخيار لكم   والله الموفق

 والله اعلم سنكتفى بنقاط البيع 1.2015\1.2045  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.1636  ساضع نقطتان للشراء والمراقبه عليكم  1.1470 و 1.1570  الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله من 100 للـ 150   والله الموفق

 والله اعلم نكتفى بنقطة الشراء 1.1570 الاخرى 1.1470 تلغى  والله الموفق

----------


## beshay

الاخ الفاضل ابو مروان 
 مساء الفل
اتمنى ان تكون فى تمام الصحه والعافيه
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ الفاضل ابو مروان 
> مساء الفل
> اتمنى ان تكون فى تمام الصحه والعافيه
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 هلا بالغالي 
الحمد لله اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## aljameel

وهذه التوصية لعيون بيشوووووووو  ربي يكتب لها التوفيق  الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8210  البيع من 8270 او من اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 8340  الهدف بإذن الله 200 قابلة للزياة  والله الموفق

----------


## amiro

جزاك الله خيرا ابو مروان  :Eh S(7):

----------


## 1824

مشكووووووووووووووور والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اليورو ين زعلان بيقول اخونا الجميل متكلمش عليا لية   هو زعلان منى ولا اية ههههههه

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين زعلان بيقول اخونا الجميل متكلمش عليا لية    هو زعلان منى ولا اية ههههههه

 ياحلو من امس ذكرت مراقبته عند 110.50\111 متوقع منها يرتد  المهم راقبه مع اليورو دولار  المتوقع بيرتد معه والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم احتمال يصعد للـ 1.4550   لو صعد لها من باع يعزز ومن لم يبع يراقبه لو صعد  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## 1824

مشكووور وانا معاك بكامل الصفقات وانشالة ابعزز

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

 اتفضل يا غالىى

----------


## 1824

عززنا معاك حالياً 60% من حسابي محجوز الله يستر

----------


## بسيم محمد

> الكيبل والله اعلم احتمال يصعد للـ 1.4550   لو صعد لها من باع يعزز ومن لم يبع يراقبه لو صعد   والله الموفق

 بسم الله ما شاء الله عليك يا أبو مروان . الله ينور عليك ويسعدك .

----------


## aljameel

> عززنا معاك حالياً 60% من حسابي محجوز الله يستر

 اخي الله يهديك ويصلحك   خفف عقودك رجاء خاص السوق ليس له أمان نصيحة لاتغامر هكذا مغامره  والحمد لله معطيك مايقارب 80 نقطة  موفق بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة لليورو دولار والله اعلم  اليوم وضعت امر البيع على 1.2015\1.2045   ضعو اوامركم على 1.2045 بيع صعد لها اهلا وسهلا ماصعد الله معه  وبإذن الله بيصعد لها  الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 100 للـ 150  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 91.28  المتوقع يصعد للـ 92\92.30 ومن احدهم يتم البيع  الستوب 92.50  الهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة  الان في حال لم يكسر 90.95 متوقع بيصعد لنقطة البيع وهي الستوب للشراء  في حال كسر 90.95 سيذهب 90.80\75 ومنها مراقبته في حال لم يكسر 90.62 تكون الستوب للشراء  انا وضعت لكم خيارات الشراء الاصل في التوصية البيع   والله الموفق

   ليس مرتاح له والحمد لله اخذنا حقنا منه ولله الحمد  من يرغب يراقب 92.65 مالم يخترقها والله اعلم بينزل  والله الموفق

----------


## 1824

ايه حمدلله عندي الكيبل والفرنك واليباني 6 صفقات كلها دخول اولي وبعدها تعزيز الله يستر

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.1636  ساضع نقطتان للشراء والمراقبه عليكم  1.1470 و 1.1570  الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله من 100 للـ 150   والله الموفق

 لو نزل للـ 1.1560 \1.1540 ممتاز للشراء والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## 1824

الله بوفق

----------


## 1824

سوري غلط محجوز 74% من حسابي الله يستر بستره

----------


## 1824

وين البيع للكيبل والفرنك واليباني عطني أهداف انا تعبت مع السوق ابي ارتاح عطني اهداف وانام وشكراً

----------


## 1824

اهداف الكيبل والفرنك و اليباني مستعجل أخوي أبو مروان انا عندي اياهم كلهم وين الاهداف

----------


## vron2005

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
في انتظارك اخي الجميل  
اشتقنا الى خبرتك ونحن في حاجتها

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  مبروووك لمن دخل الكيبل اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  المهم الحمد لله الهدف واكثر من الهدف ولله الحمد للامانه انا شايف له هدف 1.4300 وابعد من ذلك فالخيار لكم بجني الربح  من يرغب به مرة اخرة لو صعد للـ 1.4465 بيع والستوب 50 نقطة  والهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة مابعدها الخيار لكم  اليورو امس وضعت توصية عليه بيع من 1.2015 و 1.2045 ولم يصعد لهم  المهم البيع من 1.1980 ولو صعد تعزيز من 1.2045  الدولار فرنك الحمد لله تفعلت توصية الشراء احتمال ينزل للـ1.1520 لو نزل لها تعزيز الشراء لمن دخل به  اليورو ين لو صعد للـ 109.95 بيع او من اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 110.75  الهدف بإذن الله 200 نقطة  الاسترالي دولار امس وضعت توصية بيع من 8270 ولم يصعد لها   المهم لو صعد لها بيع وتعزيز من 8310  الستوب 70 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 200 نقطة   والله الموفق

----------


## soliter

مبروك ارباح الباوند ياابو مروان بارك الله لك

----------


## khalid almassry

بارك الله في صحتك وولدك ومالك

----------


## 1824

مبرووووووووووووووووك الباوند تم البيع ب 1.4400 الحمدلله مع العلم في توصيات وتحليلات في مواقع كثيرة وعلى الجوال جايتني عن الباوند راح يعاود الحركة مرة ثانية لكن بأهداف ابعد والقناعة ياشباب كنز أتوقع البيع من 1.4507 والأهداف 100-200 والقناعة ولا وش رايك أبو مروان وياريت تعطيني تحليل الدولار ين.
والله الموفق

----------


## abbee

مرحبا أخي الجميل
مبروووك أرباح الباوند
ما رأيك في المجنون ؟؟
بارك الله فيك وفي رزقك

----------


## alshryan

*اخي الجميل لدي توصية على زوج دولار كندي / ين ياباني
وهذا الزوج ليس موجود في المنصة التي اتعامل معها كيفية الحصول عليه ولك جزيل الشكر ووافر التقدير*

----------


## soliter

> *اخي الجميل لدي توصية على زوج دولار كندي / ين ياباني
> وهذا الزوج ليس موجود في المنصة التي اتعامل معها كيفية الحصول عليه ولك جزيل الشكر ووافر التقدير*

 بعد اذن ابو مروان 
اعمل كليك يمين على العملات واختار اظهار الكل

----------


## alshryan

الله يوفق ويجزاك الف خير ويرزقك بخير الدنيا والآخره انا اعمل على منصة بلص500 وعملت اللي قلت لي وما ظهرة وشكرا لك

----------


## soliter

العفو اخى الكريم 
هذا ما اعلم وانتظر ممكن احد الاخوه يفيدك اكثر

----------


## ام كرار

اخي حمل منصة الميتاتريد 4 فيها كل الازواج
بالتوفيق

----------


## pipsniper

استاذنا الجميل الجميل الباوند الان 4465 ممكن نخلص عليه من هنا؟

----------


## Booss

صباح الخير أخوي جميل ..  نظرتك لي الكيبل ؟؟ بارك الله فيك

----------


## سامووو المملكة

أخوي الجميل 
أنا بعت الين\دولار بـ 91.28 
والستوب لوز  على 91.78 
واخذ الربح على  91.11 
هل تنصحني بالحفاظ على وقف الخسارة هذا ام ازيده لأن السعر للحين ما نزل زي ما كنت متوقع

----------


## Booss

أخواني اي أخبار على الكيبل ؟؟؟

----------


## 1824

شباب حسابي فلس وتوني مودع من جديد الله يعينا يارب أعنا ويا ابو مروان عطنى توصياتك

----------


## vron2005

> شباب حسابي فلس وتوني مودع من جديد الله يعينا يارب أعنا ويا ابو مروان عطنى توصياتك

    حبيبي الله يرحم والديك  لا تتهور وتدخل بعقود كبيره هذا اولا  وثانيا يا بعد قلبي لا يكون دائما معاك صفقات مفتحوه  يجب انتظار الفرصه للدخول  هذا هو اللى يبهدل الحساب  اسئل مجربين وخسرانين كثير

----------


## 1824

ايه والله لاتكثر مهما حصل والله يستر وين أبو مروان

----------


## zezoocrazyman

يا جماعة اليورو ين هيجننى انا بايعة من 109.55   ومش عارف اعمل ايه ااقفل ولا استنى

----------


## 1824

وين أبومروان ياشباب

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
أسف اخواني لعدم المتابعه لاني كنت مسافر ارجو أن تعذروني

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4638  البيع من 1.4680  الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 100 مابعدها الخيار لكم  والله الموفق

----------


## القناص المصري

اليورو اخي الجميل انا متعلق في بيع من 1.1910 طمني جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2101  البيع من 1.2170  الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله من 100 للـ 150 نقطة  والله الموفق

----------


## حبيب المجنون

حياك الله أخي ابو مروان   ممكن تعطيني نظرتك للمجنون لانه عندي صفقة بيع مفتوحة  والى الان خسارة 40 نقطة

----------


## ابو جنى

اليورو ين اخي ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> حياك الله أخي ابو مروان   ممكن تعطيني نظرتك للمجنون لانه عندي صفقة بيع مفتوحة  والى الان خسارة 40 نقطة

 والله اعلم المجنون فوق 133.13 فهو للصعود 
ولكن راقبه مع الكيبل لو نزل الكيبل بينزل معه والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين اخي ابو مروان

 لو صعد بفكر ابيعه من اقرب نقطة للـ 111.59 وهي الستوب 
انا براقبه مجرد ارى فرصة بإذن الله انوه عنها

----------


## franco195

ماذا عن usd/chf

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار كندي السعر الحالي 1.0302 والله اعلم   الشراء من 1.0170   الستوب 50 \70 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 1.0400 او القناعه  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار السعر الحالي 8475 والله اعلم  البيع من 8500 وما فوق اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 8560  الهدف بإذن الله 200 نقطة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ماذا عن usd/chf

  
نراقبه عند 1.1510\500 لو صعد لها ونبيع والهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4638  البيع من 1.4680  الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 100 مابعدها الخيار لكم   والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2101  البيع من 1.2170  الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله من 100 للـ 150 نقطة   والله الموفق

     للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aalaoni

السلام عليكم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2101  البيع من 1.2170  الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله من 100 للـ 150 نقطة   والله الموفق

 ساضغ نقطة اخرى بيع 1.2210 كتعزيز للبيع لو صعد لها  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4638  البيع من 1.4680  الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 100 مابعدها الخيار لكم   والله الموفق

 نقطة اخرى كتعزيز لليع 1.4740 الهدف بإذن الله 1.4600  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

انا وضعت نقطتان كتعزيز للبيع الكيبل واليورو فانتم اذا كنتم مراقبين يفضل البيع بالمراقبه
 اما النقطة الاولى او الثانيه لو صعد لها
والله الموفق

----------


## aalaoni

> ساضغ نقطة اخرى بيع 1.2210 كتعزيز للبيع لو صعد لها  والله الموفق

  هذه النقطة تبعد 10 نقط فقط عن الستوب لوز للبيع الاول    

> نقطة اخرى كتعزيز لليع 1.4740 الهدف بإذن الله 1.4600  والله الموفق

  هذه النقطة تقع خلف الستوب لوز للبيع الأول،، يعني ضرب الستوب للبيع الأول

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.1410  شراء من 1.1350  الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 140 نقطة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> هذه النقطة تبعد 10 نقط فقط عن الستوب لوز للبيع الاول      هذه النقطة تقع خلف الستوب لوز للبيع الأول

 الاستوب ضعه 50 نقطة فقط فوق النقطة التي تدخل منها

----------


## aalaoni

شكراً لك اخي ابو مروان

----------


## ابو جنى

اخي ابو مروان انا عندي بيع اليورو ين من 110.15 شو رائيك ممكن ينزل لها ولا اسكرها على الخسارة اللي عندي ولا ممكن الخسارة اتخف بتمنى ردك ضروري اخي الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابو مروان انا عندي بيع اليورو ين من 110.15 شو رائيك ممكن ينزل لها ولا اسكرها على الخسارة اللي عندي ولا ممكن الخسارة اتخف بتمنى ردك ضروري اخي الجميل

 اخي انا اتوقع له نزول والله اعلم بعد مايصعد بعض الشي 
فالخيار لك بالاغلاق لا اعرف هل حسابك يتحمل ام لا  
ولكن مهما صعد مصيره النزول والله اعلم

----------


## ابو جنى

شكر اخي ابو مروان انا اكتفي ب 15 نقطة فضل ونعمة الحمد لله

----------


## aljameel

> شكر اخي ابو مروان انا اكتفي ب 15 نقطة فضل ونعمة الحمد لله

 عين العقل المهم طلعت بربح الحمد لله 
مجرد تتضح له فرصة بإذن الله ساضعها

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو باوند السعر الحالي 8251 والله اعلم  البيع من 8380  الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 8260  والله الموفق

----------


## 1824

اهلاً هلا هلا حمدلله على السلامة وينك ابو مروان بدونك ضعنا ضعنا حمدلله انك جيت

----------


## 1824

وش رايك بالكيبل والفرنك حالياً الان

----------


## 1824

توقعاتي وتوقعات الشباب انه اليوم عكس بكرة اليوم طلوع العملات بكرة هبوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط العملات الي هي الكيبل واليورو وطلووووووع الفرنك والكندي والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4638  البيع من 1.4680  الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 100 مابعدها الخيار لكم   والله الموفق

   

> نقطة اخرى كتعزيز لليع 1.4740 الهدف بإذن الله 1.4600   والله الموفق

   اخواني هذه توصيتي للكيبل ولكن للامانه غير مرتاح لاني ربط الاجواز ببعضها   خوفا من مواصلة الصعود الافضل الخروج باي ربح  السعر الحالي 1.4720 والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار السعر الحالي 8475 والله اعلم  البيع من 8500 وما فوق اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 8560  الهدف بإذن الله 200 نقطة   والله الموفق

 من دخل به تقديم الستوب على نقطة الدخول 8500  والقناعة كنز  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.1410  شراء من 1.1350  الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 140 نقطة   والله الموفق

 اليوم بنركز على الدولار فرنك بإذن الله  والتوصية قائمة بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة لتوصية اليورو يفضل الانتظار حتى نتاكد منه  والله الموفق

----------


## ابو جنى

السلام عليكم اخي الجميل جمعة مباركة بدي نظرتك لليورو ين اذا امكن

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخي الجميل جمعة مباركة بدي نظرتك لليورو ين اذا امكن

 والله اعلم فوق 110 للصعود ولكن يقضل الانتظار بالوقت الحالي حتى نتاكد من اليورو دولار لانه مرتبط معه والواضح حتى اللحظة اليورو احتمال الصعود
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اخواني بالنسبة للكيبل ليس تخويف لكم انما ارى البعض منكم مركز على الكيبل وخوفا عليكم من تكبير عقودكم  انما من باع من 1.4740 بإذن الله نازل للـ 1.4600  القصد في حال صعد نعزز اتركو مجال للتعزيز  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الان الكيبل بنراقبه عند 1.4665\70 تقريبا ام يرتد منها صعود او يواصل نزوله والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## FEnR

يعطيك الف عافيه 
انا دخلت بيع من 1.4731

----------


## 1824

وانا 1.4700/1.4730 الله يستر ابو مروان ممكن تساعدني في استعادة حسابي والله مبالغ راحت صرت الحين 100 دولار بس الله يعوض علينا ممكن نصايح تساعدني اخوي

----------


## 1824

ابو مروان في حولي 8 اخبار بتطلع على الكيبل بعد 20 دقيقة الله يستر الله يستر اخوي وش نصايحك

----------


## aljameel

> وانا 1.4700/1.4730 الله يستر ابو مروان ممكن تساعدني في استعادة حسابي والله مبالغ راحت صرت الحين 100 دولار بس الله يعوض علينا ممكن نصايح تساعدني اخوي

 اخي انت تتهور كثير الاسبوع الماضي نصحتك وماسمعت النصيحه 
اخي لاتتطامر كثير ودائما اعمل عقدك مجزء بإذن الله لن تخسر 
والله يرزقك

----------


## FEnR

> وانا 1.4700/1.4730 الله يستر ابو مروان ممكن تساعدني في استعادة حسابي والله مبالغ راحت صرت الحين 100 دولار بس الله يعوض علينا ممكن نصايح تساعدني اخوي

  
اهلين اخوي  
كيف حالك ان شاء الله باحسن صحه 
انا مالي الا 3 ايام بسوق العملات وحققت ارباح جيده جدا 
اولا مع كل ربح اشكر ربك لان هذا كله من فضل الله سبحانه وتعالا 
ثانيا : حط في بالك انك داخل خسران مو ربحان عشان حتى لو خسرت ماتتأثر نفسيتك 
بالاخير الاخوان بتوصياتهم مايقصرون والله يعطيهم الف عافيه نسبه 90 بالميه من توصياتهم جابت اهدافها  وهذا كله بفضل الله ثم بمجهود الزملاء الله يعطيهم الصحه والعافيه

----------


## 1824

في اخبار كثيرة يتطلع بعد 17 دقيقة وش تنصح عندي 10k بالكيبل وش تنصح الله يستر

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان في حولي 8 اخبار بتطلع على الكيبل بعد 20 دقيقة الله يستر الله يستر اخوي وش نصايحك

 اخي الستوب التزم وبإذن الله لاخوف 
بامكانك وضع الستوب الهاي اليوم 1.4758 
وللجميع وضع الستوب الهاي اليوم

----------


## zedan

خوي ابو مروان ايش اخبار اليورو ين

----------


## 1824

حانت ساعة الصفر الله يستر

----------


## aljameel

السيوله والله اعلم بالوقت الحالي مركزه على اليورو والاسترالي  المهم اليورو لو صعد للـ 1.2210 بيع  والستوب 50 نقطة  واتركم مجال لتعزيز في   والان أستاذنكم للصلاة  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## khalid almassry

مارأيم بالكيبل الأن أبومروان تأكد الهبوط ندخل بيع ولاممكن يرتد

----------


## aljameel

> خوي ابو مروان ايش اخبار اليورو ين

 اخي والله اعلم هو بموجه صاعده فوق 110 
ولكن يتأثر بما حوله اقصد اليورو لو نزل هو بينزل والعكس

----------


## ba7rany83

أخوي 1842 .. 
خسرت لهذا السبب تبي ترجع حسابك مثل قبل ؟  
اذا تعرضت لخسائر أنصحك بالالتفات لادارة المال و المخاطر..فهي ان لم تكن أهم ركن فهي اهم ثلاثة أركان..
و بالنسبة لاتباع التوصيات لا تشتت نفسك باتباع توصيات كثيرة في وقت واحد.. و لا تستعجل في دخول الصفقات .. ريّح بالك و دخول قليل تحافظ به على مالك خير من دخول كثير يضيع أموالك ..

----------


## aljameel

> مارأيم بالكيبل الأن أبومروان تأكد الهبوط ندخل بيع ولاممكن يرتد

 اخي بعد هذا النزول تدخل اكيد لا المفروض داخل مع التوصية واضعها من امس 
متى ماتوفرت فرصه اخرى ساضعها لكم بإذن الله

----------


## amiro

جزاك الله خيرا ابو مروان  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سامووو المملكة

اخي الجميل 
كم تقترح نقطة اخذ الربح عشان نروح الصلاة ونرجع نحصل الارباح بالحساب انشالله

----------


## khalid almassry

> اخي بعد هذا النزول تدخل اكيد لا المفروض داخل مع التوصية واضعها من امس 
> متى ماتوفرت فرصه اخرى ساضعها لكم بإذن الله

 أشكرك وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك في مالك وأهلك وولدك وصحتك

----------


## 1824

ها وين الاهداف للكيبل وهل راح يستمر النزول وش توصي عليه حالياَ

----------


## heby5

> اخي بعد هذا النزول تدخل اكيد لا المفروض داخل مع التوصية واضعها من امس 
> متى ماتوفرت فرصه اخرى ساضعها لكم بإذن الله

 السلام عليكم ابو مروان الغالي 
معني كده تأكد النزول ان شاء الله

----------


## 1824

الووووووو ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل مرة اخرى السعر الحالي 1.4673 والله اعلم  البيع من 1.4720 لو صعد لها  الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4610 قابل للزيادة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الدولار ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 91.70  شراء من 91  او اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 90.50  الهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.1410  شراء من 1.1350  الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 140 نقطة   والله الموفق

 التوصية لازالت قائمة بإذن الله  التعزيز من 1.1330  والله الموفق

----------


## 1824

امين يعني نخلص الكيبل الحين ونحط اوامر فوق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الاسترالي دولار السعر الحالي 8475 والله اعلم  البيع من 8500 وما فوق اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 8560  الهدف بإذن الله 200 نقطة   والله الموفق

 الستوب 8525 والله الموفق

----------


## khalid almassry

أبومروان السعر الأن فوق 1.140

----------


## 1824

> الستوب 8525 والله الموفق

 التوصية قائمة احط اوامر عليها لاني مادخلت فيها

----------


## aljameel

> أبومروان السعر الأن فوق 1.140

 انت ضع اوامرك واتركه متى ماوصل له يصل مالم تتفعل اليوم الغي الاوامر 
اذا تفعلت اتركها  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> التوصية قائمة احط اوامر عليها لاني مادخلت فيها

 اخي خلك بعمله واحده

----------


## 1824

مثل ما تآمر

----------


## aljameel

السيوله مركزه باليورو والله اعلم بالوقت الحالي 
الغريب حركته ضعيفه

----------


## 1824

والله ماادري

----------


## رشدي

> السيوله مركزه باليورو والله اعلم بالوقت الحالي 
> الغريب حركته ضعيفه

 صباح الخير يا اخي الغالي 
يحاولون ايقاف النزيف علي ما نعتقد 
لكن هل مازال هدفه عند 1.1600 قائم الي الآن ؟

----------


## ابو جنى

اخي رشدي واخي الجميل عندي بيع يور ين من 110.80 شو رائيك ممكن يرجع لنقطة الدخول ولا   راح يطلع

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير يا اخي الغالي 
> يحاولون ايقاف النزيف علي ما نعتقد 
> لكن هل مازال هدفه عند 1.1600 قائم الي الآن ؟

 هلا رشدي الغالي 
والله اعلم بانه قائم حتى اللحظة

----------


## aljameel

> اخي رشدي واخي الجميل عندي بيع يور ين من 110.80 شو رائيك ممكن يرجع لنقطة الدخول ولا راح يطلع

 والله اعلم بيصعد بعض الشي ثم بينزل 
وللمعلوميه هو بموجه صاعده حتى اللحظة والله اعلم

----------


## ابو جنى

اخي الجميل شكرا لك

----------


## aljameel

الانسان ماياخذ الا المكتوب له من رب العالمين 
انا كاتب التوصية للكيبل تصدقو اني ناسي اضع اوامر بيع للكيبل 
فاكر نفسي واضعها من امس الان بفتح الحساب اجد اني لم اضع اوامر بيع 
الحمد لله على كل شي

----------


## khalid almassry

الله يعوضك بأحسن منها والله دعوات الناس أفضل من النقاط الله يباركلك ياباشا

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم المجنون فوق 134 وهي الستوب  سيذهب بإذن الله 135.50\70  السعر الحالي 134.33  راقبوه والله الموفق

----------


## مبارز

اخي ابو مروان ما هدف   الكيبل الان هل يبدأ موجة صاعدة الي ال 15020 ام هو  مازال للهبوط الي 14570

----------


## 1824

الحين وش اسوي ابو مروان وش الي توصي عليه بقوة تعرف حسابي ما يتحمل بس الحمدلله انا خلصت الكيبل بربح 70 نقطة منتظرين الجديد

----------


## 1824

ابو مروان انت موجود ولآ

----------


## aljameel

أسف يا اخوان نمت لحضات وساضع تصوري 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

لن احل عن الدولار فرنك  والله اعلم للشراء  الشراء من 1.1430 والتعزيز من 1.1330  الستوب 50 نقطة   الكيبل  مبروك للجميع  الكيبل والله اعلم للبيع  البيع من 1.4625 والتعزيز من 1.4720  الستوب  50 نقطة  واذا استجد جديد سابلغ به بإذن الله والله الموفق

----------


## 1824

بالتوفيق الله الموفق

----------


## aalaoni

ما شاء الله 
جميع توصات اليوم ناجحة 
عندي سؤال يابو مروان 
ماهي المنصة التي تستخدمها لكي نعرف فرق الاسعار بيننا وبينك 
أنا لاحظت بأنك ذكرت أن أعلى سعر للكيبل هو 1.4758 بينما هو عندي 1.4761 يعني فرق 3 نقاط 
في اعتقادي انها منصة AL Trade ، هل هذا صحيح؟

----------


## aljameel

> ما شاء الله  جميع توصات اليوم ناجحة  عندي سؤال يابو مروان  ماهي المنصة التي تستخدمها لكي نعرف فرق الاسعار بيننا وبينك  أنا لاحظت بأنك ذكرت أن أعلى سعر للكيبل هو 1.4758 بينما هو عندي 1.4761 يعني فرق 3 نقاط  في اعتقادي انها منصة AL Trade ، هل هذا صحيح؟

 نعم اخي AL Trade

----------


## aljameel

> لن احل عن الدولار فرنك  والله اعلم للشراء  الشراء من 1.1430 والتعزيز من 1.1330  الستوب 50 نقطة   الكيبل مبروك للجميع  الكيبل والله اعلم للبيع  البيع من 1.4625 والتعزيز من 1.4720  الستوب 50 نقطة  واذا استجد جديد سابلغ به بإذن الله  والله الموفق

 الكيبل كالتالي والله اعلم  البيع من 1.4625 والتعزيز 1.4670  الستوب 50 نقطة  والهدف بإذن الله 1.4540\1.4510   الدولار فرنك البيع من 1.1440\1.1430   والستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 1.1550  والله الموفق

----------


## khalid almassry

الدولار فرنك شراء أم بيع ياكبيرنا

----------


## asd77

اعتقد يا اخي ان المجنون صاعد 
والهبوط الحاصل نتيجة للاخبار لن يستمر ونفس الشئ بالنسبة للكيبل 
واعتقد ان نقطة الشراء للمجنون 132.20
والهدف 100 نقطة 
والله اعلم ارجو التعقيب

----------


## سامووو المملكة

> الكيبل كالتالي والله اعلم  البيع من 1.4625 والتعزيز 1.4670  الستوب 50 نقطة  والهدف بإذن الله 1.4540\1.4510   الدولار فرنك البيع من 1.1440\1.1430   والستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 1.1550  والله الموفق

 
اخوي الجميع الفرنك دولار بيع ولا شراء ؟؟؟؟ :016:

----------


## aalaoni

يا اخوان الدولار فرنك شرااااااااااااء 
شوفوا الأسعار وانتم تفهمون 
هو فقط اخطأ في الكتابة

----------


## 1824

واضح ما يحتاج شراء الفرنك وبيع الكيبل

----------


## سامووو المملكة

اخوي جميل شكله الفرنك محتار شوي  
هل من تعديلات او تحديث للتوصية؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل كالتالي والله اعلم  البيع من 1.4625 والتعزيز 1.4670  الستوب 50 نقطة  والهدف بإذن الله 1.4540\1.4510   الدولار فرنك البيع من 1.1440\1.1430   والستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 1.1550   والله الموفق

 أسف اخواني على الغلط الدولار فرنك شراء

----------


## hatem9

> أسف اخواني على الغلط الدولار فرنك شراء

   اخي الحبيب ابو مروان السلام عليكم       المقصود شراء الفرنك الان ام من النقطه المحدده

----------


## 1824

وش توصياتك حالياً ابو مروان

----------


## Booss

*أخي الحبيب ابو مروان .. مبروووك على توصيات وارباح اليوم  .. بارك الله فيك . 
اريد نظرتك العامة على اليورو دولار في الاسبوع القادم بشكل عام  ؟؟ لاني بايع من 1.2150*

----------


## ابوماجد

ايش سالفة الهدوووووووووووووء الغريب في اليورور ؟؟

----------


## سامووو المملكة

ياشباب هل من توقعات لمصير الفرنك دولار الليلة؟؟؟؟

----------


## 1824

ابو مروان وين رحت

----------


## khalid almassry

أجازة سعيدة وألي اللقاء

----------


## 1824

الى القااااااااااء ياشباب الى الاسبوع القادم وبالتوفيق الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.2112  ساتكلم به بشكل عام  للاستفادة منه للاسبوع القادم وخلال الاسبوع ساضع توصيات له متى ماتوفرت فرصه عليه  نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم 1.2233  المتوقع والله اعلم فوق 1.2100 مواصلة الصعود فاما يصعد للـ 1.2210 ومنها يرتد نزول لاهداف بعيده بكسر اللو السابق 1.1877  في حال الصعود واختراق 1.2233 فمتوقع مواصلة الصعود لاحدهم او كلاهما  1.2350\1.2500\1.2600 بإذن الله   بالنهاية ساضع لكم الستوب للشراء والبيع وماعليكم الا مراقبة ماسبق ذكره  الستوب للشراء 1.2100 او 1.2044  البيع اما 1.2233 او الهاي 1.2152  فانتم مراقبة الافتتاح والتعامل مع المعطيات المذكوره  والله الموفق

----------


## FLEX ZEE

السلام عليكم    الاخ الجميل   ماهو رايك في  النيوزلندي  هل سيهبط   عندي بيع عليه من 6800

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم   الاخ الجميل   ماهو رايك في النيوزلندي هل سيهبط عندي بيع عليه من 6800

 هلا اخي .. والله اعلم  النيوزلندي بموجه صاعده هدفها بإذن الله 7070 قابلة للزيادة باختراقه 7111  الان بالوضع الحالي امامه نزول تصحيحي تحت 6935 في حال لم تخترق النزول التصحيحي متوقع عند 6810 + - تقريبا ومنها صعود للهدف 7070  في حال اخترق 6935 فالمجال مفتوح له بالصعود للـ 7011 مالم تخترق فنزول تصحيحي اخترقت سيذهب للهدف الرئيسي والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## FLEX ZEE

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## aalaoni

> هلا اخي .. والله اعلم  النيوزلندي بموجه صاعده هدفها بإذن الله 7070 قابلة للزيادة باختراقه 7111  الان بالوضع الحالي امامه نزول تصحيحي تحت 6935 في حال لم تخترق النزول التصحيحي متوقع عند 6810 + - تقريبا ومنها صعود للهدف 7070  في حال اخترق 6935 فالمجال مفتوح له بالصعود للـ 7011 مالم تخترق فنزول تصحيحي اخترقت سيذهب للهدف الرئيسي والله اعلم  والله الموفق

 
أخي ابو مروان 
ما هو أقصى مدى له فيما لو اخترق 7011 لأني بصراحة كنت ناوي ابيعه عند 7020 قبل أن اقرأ مشاركتك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 133.31  ساتكلم عنه بشكل عام كتحليل بثلاث تحليلات مختلفه  التحليل الاول كقناة عامه للموجه تحت 138.60 وهي الستوب هدفه بإذن الله 123.06 قابل للزيادة بكسرها   التحليل الثاني هارمونيك متكون نموذج الفراشه بصراحة انا لا اثق كثير بالهرمونيك انما لابد من ذكره بيقول شراء من 133.30 للـ 130.93 والستوب 130.40 والهدف بإذن الله من 137.66 للـ 140.06 مابينهم طبعا هو نزل يوم الجمعه للـ 132.68 انا افضل الستوب يكون 132.20 وساذكرها فيما بعد بالتحليل الثالث   التحليل الثالث اليوت كموجه عامه الصعود والنزول كلاهما وارد  الصعود والله اعلم اختراق 135.12 ثم 136.37 هدفه بإذن الله 139.50\140 الستوب للشراء 132.20 او اللو 130.40  النزول والله اعلم تحت 135.12 فهو للنزول وهي الستوب للبيع ولكن لو اخترق 133.81 اخذ الحذر من النزول وممكن اخذها استوب مؤقت للبيع كنزول بكسر 132.20 متوقع بيواصل نزوله تاكيد النزول بكسر اللو 130.40 واهدفها كثيره بإذن الله منها 128 وكسر 126.73 بإذن الله لهدفه 123 قابله للزيادة والله اعلم  الخلاصة للجميع والله اعلم  نراقب 135.12 و 132.20 وهما الستوب الافضل والله اعلم للشراء والبيع الستوب للبيع 135.12  الستوب للشراء 132.20 ارى والله اعلم انه الافضل   فانتم راقب ماسبق ذكره بعد الافتتاح وإن شاء الله نستفيد منه  طبعا حيرتكم انما التحليل ابوابه واسعه   والله الموفق

----------


## FEnR

اخوي الجميل 
صبحك الله بالخير  
ياليت تعطينا رايك بخصوص الكندي دولار 
هل هو صاعد ام نازل لاني خسران فيه مايفوق الـ 3000 دولار بصفقات معلقه وماهي نسبه ارتفاعه او انخفاضه

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الجميل 
> صبحك الله بالخير  
> ياليت تعطينا رايك بخصوص الكندي دولار 
> هل هو صاعد ام نازل لاني خسران فيه مايفوق الـ 3000 دولار بصفقات معلقه وماهي نسبه ارتفاعه او انخفاضه

 هلا اخي صباح النورو  الدولار كندي والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.0323  هو المفروض يصعد للـ 1.0410 تقريبا بحد اقصى 1.0445 لايتجاوزها ومنه النزول والله اعلم للـ 1.0200\1.0170  هو صعد يوم الجمعه  للـ 1.0387 هل اكتفى بذلك الله اعلم واتوقع انه اكتفى بالصعود للـ 387  في حال لم يكتفى بصعوده متوقع يصعد كما ذكرت للـ 410 بحد اقصى 445 والله اعلم ومنها النزول   المفروض من النقطة 1.0200\1.0170 شراء والستوب 1.0100 والهدف بإذن الله 1.0400 قابل للزيادة والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## FEnR

> هلا اخي صباح النورو  الدولار كندي والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.0323  هو المفروض يصعد للـ 1.0410 تقريبا بحد اقصى 1.0445 لايتجاوزها ومنه النزول والله اعلم للـ 1.0200\1.0170  هو صعد يوم الجمعه  للـ 1.0387 هل اكتفى بذلك الله اعلم واتوقع انه اكتفى بالصعود للـ 387  في حال لم يكتفى بصعوده متوقع يصعد كما ذكرت للـ 410 بحد اقصى 445 والله اعلم ومنها النزول   المفروض من النقطة 1.0200\1.0170 شراء والستوب 1.0100 والهدف بإذن الله 1.0400 قابل للزيادة والله اعلم  والله الموفق

  
جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## aalaoni

> هلا اخي .. والله اعلم  النيوزلندي بموجه صاعده هدفها بإذن الله 7070 قابلة للزيادة باختراقه 7111  الان بالوضع الحالي امامه نزول تصحيحي تحت 6935 في حال لم تخترق النزول التصحيحي متوقع عند 6810 + - تقريبا ومنها صعود للهدف 7070  في حال اخترق 6935 فالمجال مفتوح له بالصعود للـ 7011 مالم تخترق فنزول تصحيحي اخترقت سيذهب للهدف الرئيسي والله اعلم  والله الموفق

   

> أخي ابو مروان 
> ما هو أقصى مدى له فيما لو اخترق 7011 لأني بصراحة كنت ناوي ابيعه عند 7020 قبل أن اقرأ مشاركتك

   مازلت انتظر ردك يا ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> مازلت انتظر ردك يا ابو مروان

 والله اعلم الهدف 7070

----------


## ibo2000

السلام عليكم    استاذ جميل 
ما رايك بالاسترالي دولار؟؟ 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## kale2010

مساء الخير  
 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله تعالى  
 مع خالص تحياتى

----------


## 1824

بالتوفيق ابو مروان وانشاء الله اسبوع مليئ بالارباح والتوفيق ولا تنسون التوكل على الله اولاً واخراً

----------


## 1824

ابو مروان انا منتظرك بعد صلاة الفجر مباشرة الله يبارك فيك وعائلة واهلك اجمعين يارب العالمين

----------


## Booss

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.2112  ساتكلم به بشكل عام  للاستفادة منه للاسبوع القادم وخلال الاسبوع ساضع توصيات له متى ماتوفرت فرصه عليه  نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم 1.2233  المتوقع والله اعلم فوق 1.2100 مواصلة الصعود فاما يصعد للـ 1.2210 ومنها يرتد نزول لاهداف بعيده بكسر اللو السابق 1.1877  في حال الصعود واختراق 1.2233 فمتوقع مواصلة الصعود لاحدهم او كلاهما  1.2350\1.2500\1.2600 بإذن الله   بالنهاية ساضع لكم الستوب للشراء والبيع وماعليكم الا مراقبة ماسبق ذكره  الستوب للشراء 1.2100 او 1.2044  البيع اما 1.2233 او الهاي 1.2152  فانتم مراقبة الافتتاح والتعامل مع المعطيات المذكوره  والله الموفق

 
أشكرك أستاذي , ويعطيك ألف عافية ..

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم استاذ جميل 
> ما رايك بالاسترالي دولار؟؟ 
> بارك الله فيك

 والله اعلم تحت 8535 او 8565 للنزول ولكن الافضل الانتظار حتى نتاكد منه الان السوق ببدايته 
هو عنده هدف لدبل بوتوم عند 8600 هل يصل له الله اعلم ولكن باختراق 8565 احتمال بيواصل صعوده الان صعب الحكم عليه 100%
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل كالتالي والله اعلم  البيع من 1.4625 والتعزيز 1.4670  الستوب 50 نقطة  والهدف بإذن الله 1.4540\1.4510   الدولار فرنك الشراء من 1.1440\1.1430   والستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 1.1550   والله الموفق

 توصيتي على الكيبل والدولار فرنك قائمة بإذن الله  اذا استجد جديد من هنا للسوق الاوربي سابلغ عنه  والله الموفق

----------


## ibo2000

بارك الله فيك

----------


## 1824

ترى عندي الفرنك شراء 1.440 والله الموفق متوقعه طلوع انشاء الله ها ابو مروان

----------


## 1824

الله الموفق

----------


## 1824

البلد 	 الوقت 	 التأثير 	 الخبر 	 قيمة 	 متوقع 	 سابق 	 فعلي 	 تعديل
JP 	محدثتحت التحديث 04:00 	[عالي] 	محضر إجتماع البنك المركزي الياباني 	- 	- 	- 	  
   	تعريف : 	  	    	التأثير : 	  [عالي] 	    
اخبار السوق 	لمزيد من المعلومات  
JP 	محدثتحت التحديث 04:30 	[منخفض] 	ق.ن. للإنتاج الصناعي - نيسان 	% 	- 	1.3 	  
   	تعريف : 	 مؤشر الإنتاج الصناعي يقيس حجم الإنتاج الذي تم إنتاجه سواء محليا أو بالخارج ومن ثم يمكن استخدام المؤشر كمقياس لمستويات النمو و التضخم. 	    	التأثير : 	  [منخفض] 	    
اخبار السوق 	لمزيد من المعلومات  
JP 	محدثتحت التحديث 04:30 	[منخفض] 	ق.ن. للإنتاج الصناعي السنوي - نيسان 	% 	- 	31.8 	  
   	تعريف : 	 مؤشر الإنتاج الصناعي يقيس حجم الإنتاج الذي تم إنتاجه سواء محليا أو بالخارج ومن ثم يمكن استخدام المؤشر كمقياس لمستويات النمو و التضخم. 	    	التأثير : 	  [منخفض] 	    
اخبار السوق 	لمزيد من المعلومات  
JP 	محدثتحت التحديث 04:30 	[منخفض] 	ق.ن. لمعدل إستغلال الطاقة - نيسان 	% 	- 	0.6 	  
   	تعريف : 	 مؤشر الإنتاج الصناعي يقيس حجم الإنتاج الذي تم إنتاجه سواء محليا أو بالخارج ومن ثم يمكن استخدام المؤشر كمقياس لمستويات النمو و التضخم. 	    	التأثير : 	  [منخفض] 	    
اخبار السوق 	لمزيد من المعلومات  
CH 	محدثتحت التحديث 07:15 	[منخفض] 	أسعار المنتجين و الواردات - أيار 	% 	-0.1 	0.6 	  
   	تعريف : 	 هي إحدى المؤشرات الأولى للتضخم و التي تقيس الأسعار التي يدفعها المنتجين على ‏المواد الصناعية و أيضا أسعار الواردات إلى سويسرا على شكل نسبة التغير في الأسعار ‏مقارنة بالشهر السابق و العام السابق‏ 	    	التأثير : 	  [منخفض] 	    
اخبار السوق 	لمزيد من المعلومات  
CH 	محدثتحت التحديث 07:15 	[منخفض] 	أسعار المنتجين و الواردات السنوي - أيار 	% 	0.9 	0.8 	  
   	تعريف : 	 هي إحدى المؤشرات الأولى للتضخم و التي تقيس الأسعار التي يدفعها المنتجين على ‏المواد الصناعية و أيضا أسعار الواردات إلى سويسرا على شكل نسبة التغير في الأسعار ‏مقارنة بالشهر السابق و العام السابق‏ 	    	التأثير : 	  [منخفض] 	    
اخبار السوق 	لمزيد من المعلومات  
EZ 	محدثتحت التحديث 09:00 	[منخفض] 	الإنتاج الصناعي م.م. - نيسان 	% 	0.5 	1.3 	  
   	تعريف : 	 مقياس التغيّر في حجم مخرجات المصانع وشركات الطاقة في الاقتصاد الأوروبي . يشكّل القطاع ‏الصناعي فقط ربع الناتج المحلي الإجمالي من الاقتصاد الأوروبي إلا إن هذه البيانات تعتبر دلالة على ‏كفاءة الاقتصاد حيث إن معظم التغيرات في الناتج المحلي تأتي من هذا القطاع لتذبذب أداءه الشديد .‏ 	    	التأثير : 	  [منخفض] 	    
اخبار السوق 	لمزيد من المعلومات  
EZ 	محدثتحت التحديث 09:00 	[منخفض] 	الإنتاج الصناعي السنوي - نيسان 	% 	8.7 	6.9 	  
   	تعريف : 	 مقياس التغيّر في حجم مخرجات المصانع وشركات الطاقة في الاقتصاد الأوروبي . يشكّل القطاع ‏الصناعي فقط ربع الناتج المحلي الإجمالي من الاقتصاد الأوروبي إلا إن هذه البيانات تعتبر دلالة على ‏كفاءة الاقتصاد حيث إن معظم التغيرات في الناتج المحلي تأتي من هذا القطاع لتذبذب أداءه الشديد .‏ 	    	التأثير : 	  [منخفض] 	    
اخبار السوق 	لمزيد من المعلومات  
NZ 	محدثتحت التحديث 22:00 	[متوسط] 	مبيعات المنازل - أيار 	% 	- 	-16.2 	  
   	تعريف : 	 مؤشر يصدر عن ‏مؤسسة العقارات في أوكلاندThe Auckland-based Real Estate institute of New Zealand Inc ويقيس التغير في أسعار المنازل خلال شهر ويعكس إقبال المستثمرين و المستهلكين على قطاع المنازل. التحسن في قراءة المؤشر تظهر مدى كفاءة وفاعلية قطاع الائتمان في نيوزيلندا بالإضافة إلى تحسن الثقة في الأسواق. 	    	التأثير : 	  [متوسط] 	    
اخبار السوق 	لمزيد من المعلومات

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير جميعا 
اسبوع موفق للجميع

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير جميعا 
اسبوع موفق للجميع

----------


## Beautiful dream

> السلام عليكم 
> صباح الخير جميعا 
> اسبوع موفق للجميع

 صباح النور

----------


## soliter

> السلام عليكم 
> صباح الخير جميعا 
> اسبوع موفق للجميع

 وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## FEnR

> السلام عليكم 
> صباح الخير جميعا 
> اسبوع موفق للجميع

 
صباح النور 
حياك الله نور المنتدى

----------


## nasser123

صباح الخير جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.2112  ساتكلم به بشكل عام للاستفادة منه للاسبوع القادم وخلال الاسبوع ساضع توصيات له متى ماتوفرت فرصه عليه  نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم 1.2233  المتوقع والله اعلم فوق 1.2100 مواصلة الصعود فاما يصعد للـ 1.2210 ومنها يرتد نزول لاهداف بعيده بكسر اللو السابق 1.1877  في حال الصعود واختراق 1.2233 فمتوقع مواصلة الصعود لاحدهم او كلاهما 1.2350\1.2500\1.2600 بإذن الله   بالنهاية ساضع لكم الستوب للشراء والبيع وماعليكم الا مراقبة ماسبق ذكره  الستوب للشراء 1.2100 او 1.2044  البيع اما 1.2233 او الهاي 1.2152  فانتم مراقبة الافتتاح والتعامل مع المعطيات المذكوره   والله الموفق

 مبرووك لمن دخل به شراء وبيع  الحمد لله صعد للـ 1.2207 وارتد نزول   المهم من دخل به بيع يراقب التالي  المتوقع نزول للـ 1.2100 ومنها يصعد مره اخرى ا لهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة الستوب 50 نقطة  فنراقبه من اقرب نقطة للستوب او 1.2100 نغلق وندخل شراء لو واصل نزول خليكم فيه  والله الموفق

----------


## Beautiful dream

> صباح الخير جميعا

 صباح النووووور

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل كالتالي والله اعلم  البيع من 1.4625 والتعزيز 1.4670  الستوب 50 نقطة  والهدف بإذن الله 1.4540\1.4510   الدولار فرنك الشراء من 1.1440\1.1430   والستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 1.1550   والله الموفق

 الحمد لله تفعلت توصية البيع للكيبل والشراء للدولار فرنك  المهم الكيبل الستوب 1.4700 الهدف بإذن الله 1.4540  الدولار فرنك الستوب 1.1410 الهدف بإذن الله 1.1540  والله الموفق

----------


## Beautiful dream

> الحمد لله تفعلت توصية البيع للكيبل والشراء للدولار فرنك  المهم الكيبل الستوب 1.4700 الهدف بإذن الله 1.4540  الدولار فرنك الستوب 1.1410 الهدف بإذن الله 1.1540  والله الموفق

 الله يجزاك الجنه انت وخالد الاخرس قول امين    :Hands:  
كنت بسألك عن الكيبل لاني حسيت اني متوهق فيه  
بيع 1.4669

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 134.75   راقبوه لو ما اخترق 135.12 بيع والهدف القناعه  المهم الستوب للبيع 135.12  لو قدر الله وضرب الستوب نغير للشراء والهدف مفتوح  المهم الشراء يتم بعد اختراق 135.12 يراقب واستغلال اي نزول له  وشراء ما اقصده لايتم الشراء مجرد اختراق 135.12 انما بعد الاختراق اي نزول له ندخل شراء  والله الموفق

----------


## FEnR

تم الشراء الفرنك من 1.1419 
ام الكيبل يارب انه ينزل  
والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## Beautiful dream

تم شراء الفرنك
1.1414

----------


## aljameel

معاليش ضرب استوب  الدولار فرنك لكم عندي 30\40 ابشرو بها منه إن شاء الله  والله يعوضنا بأحسن منها بإذن الله

----------


## FEnR

> معاليش ضرب استوب  الدولار فرنك لكم عندي 30\40 ابشرو بها منه إن شاء الله  والله يعوضنا بأحسن منها بإذن الله

 طيب اخوي الجميل انا ماحطيت ستوب 
الغي الصفقه ولا انتظر

----------


## 1824

الفرنك طلعت عليه اخبار ايجابيه راح تخليه ينزل فأنتبهوا ما أقول اطلعوا ولكن شوفو راي ابو مروان خبيرين طلعو عليه والله اعلم

----------


## ibo2000

صباح الخير  
اسبوع موفق ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> طيب اخوي الجميل انا ماحطيت ستوب 
> الغي الصفقه ولا انتظر

 مجرد يصل سعر دخولك الغي افضل 
المفروض انه ماينزل مره اخرى للـ 1.1410 والله اعلم 
فالافضل الابتعاد عنه الان حتى اتاكد منه
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم ساعه او اقل وبإذن الله اعود لكم لدي عمل بالخارج ضروري اذهب له 
رجاء سامحوناااااااا

----------


## 1824

ابد خذ راحتك انا استلم مكانك هههههههه امزح ابد خذ راحتك

----------


## FEnR

> أستاذنكم ساعه او اقل وبإذن الله اعود لكم لدي عمل بالخارج ضروري اذهب له 
> رجاء سامحوناااااااا

  
الله يستر عليك 
بالتوفيق

----------


## ibo2000

بامان الله

----------


## 1824

ابعطيكم كم نصيحة على متجدات اليوم نبدأ 
1- الكيبل اذا اخترق الكيبل 1.4675 واخترق تأكيداً 1.4705 انسى بيع شراء والهدف 1.4800
2- الفرنك كسر حالياً 1.1425 اذا اشارت نزوول ومع الاخبار الي طلعت عليه تأكيد للنزوول والله اعلم.  
والله الموفق

----------


## 1824

هذا والصلاة والسلام على عبد الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم صلوا على النبي عليه الصلاة واتم التسليم

----------


## aljameel

معوضه يااخوان بإذن الله  
بإذن الله نعوضه بتوفيق الله وفضله 
لا للدخول الان مجرد ارى فرصة دخول شراء بإذن الله ساذكرها وبنعوض خسارة البيع والعوض من الله وحده 
المهم يفضل الابتعاد الان  
اليوم غير  
والله الموفق

----------


## ابو جنى

السلام عليكم بدي نظرتك لليور ين اخي الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم بدي نظرتك لليور ين اخي الجميل

  
اليورو والله اعلم بما انه اخترق 1.2233 فهو للصعود 
لا يفضل الدخول الان الافضل بناخذه من تحت  
مجرد ارى فرصة شراء سابلغ بها بإذن الله 
وارجع لمشاركتي عن اليورو فيها التفصيل

----------


## soliter

> معوضه يااخوان بإذن الله  
> بإذن الله نعوضه بتوفيق الله وفضله 
> لا للدخول الان مجرد ارى فرصة دخول شراء بإذن الله ساذكرها وبنعوض خسارة البيع والعوض من الله وحده 
> المهم يفضل الابتعاد الان  
> اليوم غير  
> والله الموفق

 قدر الله وما شاء فعل   :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 134.75   راقبوه لو ما اخترق 135.12 بيع والهدف القناعه  المهم الستوب للبيع 135.12  لو قدر الله وضرب الستوب نغير للشراء والهدف مفتوح  المهم الشراء يتم بعد اختراق 135.12 يراقب واستغلال اي نزول له وشراء ما اقصده لايتم الشراء مجرد اختراق 135.12 انما بعد الاختراق اي نزول له ندخل شراء   والله الموفق

 المتوقع والله اعلم النزول للـ 134.50 تقريبا ومنها يرتد صعود ليواصل صعوده فانتم راقبوه لو ارتد شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل خدعني فعلا شايفين وصل لنقطة بيعنا عند 1.4670 وارتد نزول ثم خدعنا وصعد 
ولكن بإذن الله اطلعها من عيونه خسارتنا بتوفيق الله  
الصبر جميل  
خسارتكم عندي معوضه بإذن الله والعوض من الله وحده

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين والله اعلم  الشراء من 111.40 او اقرب نقطة للستوب لو نزل بعدها  الستوب 110.70  الهدف بإذن الله 200 نقطة  والله الموفق

----------


## heby5

> الكيبل خدعني فعلا شايفين وصل لنقطة بيعنا عند 1.4670 وارتد نزول ثم خدعنا وصعد 
> ولكن بإذن الله اطلعها من عيونه خسارتنا بتوفيق الله  
> الصبر جميل  
> خسارتكم عندي معوضه بإذن الله والعوض من الله وحده

 السلام عليكم  
اخي الجميل 
هل تتوقع المزيد من الصعود للكيبل ام اتهد و حيزل ولو نزل ممكن لكام تقريبا 
رجاء الرد سريعا ولك الشكر والتقدير

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  
> اخي الجميل 
> هل تتوقع المزيد من الصعود للكيبل ام اتهد و حيزل ولو نزل ممكن لكام تقريبا 
> رجاء الرد سريعا ولك الشكر والتقدير

 لحضات اخي العزيز الصبر جميل

----------


## heby5

> لحضات اخي العزيز الصبر جميل

 ياه يا جميل 
انا اصبر عليه سنة لكن المارجن باقي عليه والله 20 نقظه اعمل فيه ايه

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم  شراء من 1.2155 والتعزيز من 1.2100  الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله من 100 للـ 150 نقطة والله اعلم قابلة للزيادة والقناعة كنز والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ياه يا جميل 
> انا اصبر عليه سنة لكن المارجن باقي عليه والله 20 نقظه اعمل فيه ايه

   اخي الله يهديك لاتعمل بدون ستوب نصيحة  المتوقع والله اعلم النزول للـ 1.4685 تقريبا منها ام يرتد او يواصل نزوله   لو واصل بإذن الله سنحدد له نقطة اخرى المهم تابعه مع اليورو تقريبا بنفس الاتجاه والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

يا اخوان انا بشوف نقاط فرضا شراء او بيع من نقطة ما
فمن الصعب اقولكم بيعو او العكس
فالان فرضا اليورو شايف بانه بينزل لنقطة ما فالبيع يخصكم ضعو ستوب صغير جدا لمن يرغب والخيار لكم
انما التوصية شراء من النقاط التي حددتها هي المهم لدي

----------


## aalaoni

القناعة كنز، ولكن القليل يعمل بها 
افضل طريقة دائما لبدخول باكثر من عقد، واحد هدف قريب والثاني على نقطة الدخول ويترك

----------


## elteach

ايه رئيكم يا جماعه ف اليورو دولار ؟

----------


## Booss

*اخوي الجميل ..  
اريد نظرتك العامة على الكيبل بارك الله فيك , انا بايع من 14680 + تعزيز 14785 
هل سيكمل الصعود لي 14860 ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  التحديث والله اعلم  الكيبل شراء 1.4695 الستوب 50 نقطة الهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة  اليورو دولار شراء 1.2175 الستوب 50 نقطة الهدف بإذن الله 100 للـ150 نقطة  الدولار فرنك بيع 1.1445 الستوب 50 نقطة الهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة  والله الموفق

----------


## salman123

مرحبا اخي الجميل  ... 
اذا ممكن تبين توجه النيوزلندي  ... هل البيع جيد من هذه الاسعار 69.95  بهدف 100 نقطه او اقل ... 
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## 1824

الكيبل
الدعم 1.4730 1.4660 1.4575 1.4500 1.4440  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
المقاومة 1.4770 1.4795 1.4850 1.4930 1.4960

----------


## 1824

الفرنك 
الدعم 1.1330 1.1300 1.1245 1.1180 1.1120  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
المقاومة 1.1425 1.1480 1.1550 1.1605 1.1675

----------


## 1824

غداً في اخبار واجد واجد مرة حوالي اكثر من 15 خبر وتأثيرتها مختلفه الله يستر من بكرة انتبهوا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.2112  ساتكلم به بشكل عام للاستفادة منه للاسبوع القادم وخلال الاسبوع ساضع توصيات له متى ماتوفرت فرصه عليه  نقطة الفصل مابين الصعود والنزول والله اعلم 1.2233  المتوقع والله اعلم فوق 1.2100 مواصلة الصعود فاما يصعد للـ 1.2210 ومنها يرتد نزول لاهداف بعيده بكسر اللو السابق 1.1877  في حال الصعود واختراق 1.2233 فمتوقع مواصلة الصعود لاحدهم او كلاهما 1.2350\1.2500\1.2600 بإذن الله   بالنهاية ساضع لكم الستوب للشراء والبيع وماعليكم الا مراقبة ماسبق ذكره  الستوب للشراء 1.2100 او 1.2044  البيع اما 1.2233 او الهاي 1.2152  فانتم مراقبة الافتتاح والتعامل مع المعطيات المذكوره   والله الموفق

 هذا ماكتبته قبل افتتاح السوق   الان نتوقع النزول والله اعلم لمنطقة الشراء كما بالتوصية اليوم التي ذكرتها  الشراء من 1.2175 وهو متوقع النزول لها بإذن الله ومتوقع منها بيصعد   انا محدد الهدف بإذن الله من 100 للـ 150 نقطة   المهم المتوقع بعد النزول لمنطقة الشراء الصعود للـ 1.2350\370 وتكون نهاية الصعود والله اعلم   ومنها يبداء رحلة النزول والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## al-nashri

ما شاء الله عليك الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## ابوحاتم999

> هذا ماكتبته قبل افتتاح السوق   الان نتوقع النزول والله اعلم لمنطقة الشراء كما بالتوصية اليوم التي ذكرتها  الشراء من 1.2175 وهو متوقع النزول لها بإذن الله ومتوقع منها بيصعد   انا محدد الهدف بإذن الله من 100 للـ 150 نقطة   المهم المتوقع بعد النزول لمنطقة الشراء الصعود للـ 1.2350\370 وتكون نهاية الصعود والله اعلم   ومنها يبداء رحلة النزول والله اعلم  والله الموفق

 اخوي الجميل ...  اشوف الباوند دولار واليورو دولار يطلعو وينزلو مع  بعض 
هل  دايم متلازمين  والا ؟؟؟ 
ولو تكرمت وش رايك بالباوند دولار هل باقي صعود والا خلاص لان عندي صفقات  بيع  والله يستر 
 ولك خااالص التحية ,,,,,

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين والله اعلم  الشراء من 111.40 او اقرب نقطة للستوب لو نزل بعدها  الستوب 110.70  الهدف بإذن الله 200 نقطة   والله الموفق

 للمشاااااااهدة والله الموفق  التوصية لازالت قائمة والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الجميل ... اشوف الباوند دولار واليورو دولار يطلعو وينزلو مع بعض 
> هل دايم متلازمين والا ؟؟؟ 
> ولو تكرمت وش رايك بالباوند دولار هل باقي صعود والا خلاص لان عندي صفقات بيع والله يستر 
> ولك خااالص التحية ,,,,,

 اخي ابوحاتم انا موصي عليه شراء من 1.4695  بهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة

----------


## رشدي

كيفك يا استاذنا وكيف السوق معك

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 134.75   راقبوه لو ما اخترق 135.12 بيع والهدف القناعه  المهم الستوب للبيع 135.12  لو قدر الله وضرب الستوب نغير للشراء والهدف مفتوح  المهم الشراء يتم بعد اختراق 135.12 يراقب واستغلال اي نزول له وشراء ما اقصده لايتم الشراء مجرد اختراق 135.12 انما بعد الاختراق اي نزول له ندخل شراء   والله الموفق

   

> المتوقع والله اعلم النزول للـ 134.50 تقريبا ومنها يرتد صعود ليواصل صعوده  فانتم راقبوه لو ارتد شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد   والله الموفق

    الشراء من 134.50\134.30   الستوب 50 نقطة  للنزول لمنطقة الشراء لابد كسر اللو الحالي 134.73  مالم تكسر تكون الستوب للشراء فيجب مراقبته   الهدف بإذن الله 200 نقطة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> كيفك يا استاذنا وكيف السوق معك

 هلا رشدي الحمد لله 
السوق اليوم معي نص ونص إن شاء الله بتحلو بالتوصيات الجديدة

----------


## ابوحاتم999

> هلا رشدي الحمد لله 
> السوق اليوم معي نص ونص إن شاء الله بتحلو بالتوصيات الجديدة

 يعني  اخوي  فيه طلوع باقي ؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> يعني اخوي فيه طلوع باقي ؟؟؟

 نعم اخي والله اعلم باقي طلوع ولكن اتوقع الصود الاخير له والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  التحديث والله اعلم  الكيبل شراء 1.4695 الستوب 50 نقطة الهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة  اليورو دولار شراء 1.2175 الستوب 50 نقطة الهدف بإذن الله 100 للـ150 نقطة  الدولار فرنك بيع 1.1445 الستوب 50 نقطة الهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة   والله الموفق

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق  الدولار فرنك صعد للـ 1.1440 ونزل ومنها   المهم في حال لم يصعد لنقطة البيع يعتبر الستوب الهاي اليوم  والله الموفق

----------


## wrwaleed

السلام عليكم 
اخي الجميل
هل انت للان تستعمل الحساب المذكور في توقيعك
لان لاحظت اخر عمليه من تاريخ 1-6 
وارجو نظرتك لليورو ين في الوضع الحالي 
تقبل مروري

----------


## 1824

اكرر وأعيد اليوم في اخبار كثيرة أنتبهو ادخلوا مع الاختراقات والكسوور حالياً هذا والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير جميعا 
يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي الجميل
> هل انت للان تستعمل الحساب المذكور في توقيعك
> لان لاحظت اخر عمليه من تاريخ 1-6 
> وارجو نظرتك لليورو ين في الوضع الحالي 
> تقبل مروري

  
الحساب قديم اخي لايوجد عليه توصيات 
اليورو ين والله اعلم راقبه من اقرب نقطة يصل لها قريب من الستوب شراء 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار والله اعلم كما بالتوصية السابقه  شراء من 1.2175\1.2165  الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2295  والله الموفق

----------


## 1824

الفرنك عزيزي

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم  شراء من 1.4695 والتعزيز من 1.4630  الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4750\1.4800  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الدولار فرنك والله اعلم  البيع من 1.1445 والتعزيز من 1.1500  الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 1.1345\1.1400  والله الموفق

----------


## 1824

الله الموفق ادعوا بالنجاح والارباح اميييييييييين

----------


## aljameel

الدولار ين والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 91.20 شراء  الستوب 91.15 او 91  الهدف بإذن الله 92.50  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## amiro

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## 1824

استعدو 6 اخبار على الباوند بعد ربع ساعة الله يستر الله يستر ادعوا ياشباب

----------


## 1824

واليورو بعد عليه اخبار بعد 40 دقيقة الله يستر

----------


## Abou Mohanad

> هذا ماكتبته قبل افتتاح السوق   الان نتوقع النزول والله اعلم لمنطقة الشراء كما بالتوصية اليوم التي ذكرتها  الشراء من 1.2175 وهو متوقع النزول لها بإذن الله ومتوقع منها بيصعد   انا محدد الهدف بإذن الله من 100 للـ 150 نقطة   المهم المتوقع بعد النزول لمنطقة الشراء الصعود للـ 1.2350\370 وتكون نهاية الصعود والله اعلم   ومنها يبداء رحلة النزول والله اعلم  والله الموفق

  *الله عليك يا جميل زى ما الكتاب بيقول 
نزل لنقطه الشراء وطالع تانى للهدف
حتى الان 90 نقطه والله انا اكتفى بهذا القدر
فى انتظار التوصيه الناجحه القادمة*

----------


## 1824

اخبار للدولار بعد 10 دقايق

----------


## khalid almassry

أخي الجميل سؤال هل الدولار كندي يمشي عكس اليورو دولار 
وماهي نظرتك للزوج بارك الله فيك

----------


## 1824

هدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووء

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووووووووووووووووك على الجميع   الحمد لله الكيبل واليورو والفرنك وصلو اهدافهم المجنون واليوروين والدولار ين بالطريق لاهدافهم  ولكن القناعة كنز والخيار لكم  والله الموفق

----------


## khalid almassry

اليورو دولار ياجميلنا

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل سؤال هل الدولار كندي يمشي عكس اليورو دولار 
> وماهي نظرتك للزوج بارك الله فيك

 هلا اخي لو نزل للـ 1.0180\160 شراء والستوب 1.0090 والهدف بإذن الله 1.0435 والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2341  البيع من 1.2400  الستوب 1.2455  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2250  والله الموفق  انا وضعت سعر للبيع بالحد الاقصى للصعود انتم تعاملو معه على كيفكم

----------


## aljameel

الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8631  راقبوه ولا للاستعجال تحت 8670 متوقع النزول وهي الستوب للبيع  الهدف بإذن الله 8435  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.1300  البيع من 1.1435\1.1450  الستوب 1.1500  الهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة  والله الموفق

----------


## 1824

اخوي الاسترالي نحط امر بيع على 8670

----------


## 1824

نظرتك للكيبل

----------


## Booss

أخوي الجميل ...  *أريد نظرتك على المدى القريب بخصوص الكيبل !! هل له تصحيح بسيط وينزل لي 14750 على الاقل ؟؟؟*

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم ساتكلم عنه بشكل عام لمن يسأل عنه  الكيبل تحت 1.5521 هدفه العام 1.3500  كسر 1.4230 نقول بتدأت رحلة الـ 1.3500  الان بالوضع الحالي الاتجاه صعودي بموجه اخيره والله اعلم اهدافه قد تصل بها للـ 1.5030 والله اعلم انما كسر 1.4503 يلغي الهدف 1.5000 والله اعلم النتيجة بانه بيتحرك هذه الايام مابين 1.5000 و 1.4500 والله اعلم  اليوم الحمد لله وضعت له توصية من امس بالشراء من 1.4695 بهدف 1.4800 والحمد لله تحقق الهدف الان المتوقع الصعود للـ 1.4885 تقريبا وليست دعوة للشراء ومنها ينزل احتمال ينزل لنقطة ساضعها كنقطة شراء اوليه ولست متاكد 100% انما من هنا لغدا تتضح الصورة وساضع له توصية نهائيه لو نزل لنقطة الشراء قبل الصعود للـ 1.4885 التوصية قائمه بجميع الاحوال التوصية المبدائيه قائمة مالم يستجد جديد فلو نزل شراء من 1.4650\1.4630 الستوب 50 نقطة والهدف بإذن الله 1.4780  والله الموفق  عتب خاص من امس وضعت توصيات واكدتها لكم اليوم صباحا شراء او بيع من نقاط متعوب عليها يندر وجودها تعويض عن امس والعوض من الله وحده والحمد لله حققت اهدافها وما تبقى منها محققه فوق 100 نقطة كلمة شكر من احدكم او كلمة مبروك لم تقل اليس للمجتهد على الاقل يقال له شكرا بس للأسف تحبو تاخذو ماتعطوماعلينا كله بأجره عند الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الاسترالي نحط امر بيع على 8670

 اخي اقول بيع في حال لم يخترق 8670 وليس البيع منها لا تستعجل راقب بالاول 
والله الموفق

----------


## Booss

*والله العظيم كنت اكتب لك كلمة شكر الان ولكن سبقتني بردك ..  
الف الف شكر اخوي جميل .. وبارك الله فيك .. وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*

----------


## Booss

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم ساتكلم عنه بشكل عام لمن يسأل عنه  الكيبل تحت 1.5521 هدفه العام 1.3500  كسر 1.4230 نقول بتدأت رحلة الـ 1.3500  الان بالوضع الحالي الاتجاه صعودي بموجه اخيره والله اعلم اهدافه قد تصل بها للـ 1.5030 والله اعلم انما كسر 1.4503 يلغي الهدف 1.5000 والله اعلم النتيجة بانه بيتحرك هذه الايام مابين 1.5000 و 1.4500 والله اعلم  اليوم الحمد لله وضعت له توصية من امس بالشراء من 1.4695 بهدف 1.4800 والحمد لله تحقق الهدف الان المتوقع الصعود للـ 1.4885 تقريبا وليست دعوة للشراء ومنها ينزل احتمال ينزل لنقطة ساضعها كنقطة شراء اوليه ولست متاكد 100% انما من هنا لغدا تتضح الصورة وساضع له توصية نهائيه لو نزل لنقطة الشراء قبل الصعود للـ 1.4885 التوصية قائمه بجميع الاحوال التوصية المبدائيه قائمة مالم يستجد جديد فلو نزل شراء من 1.4650\1.4630 الستوب 50 نقطة والهدف بإذن الله 1.4780  والله الموفق  عتب خاص من امس وضعت توصيات واكدتها لكم اليوم صباحا شراء او بيع من نقاط متعوب عليها يندر وجودها تعويض عن امس والعوض من الله وحده والحمد لله حققت اهدافها وما تبقى منها محققه فوق 100 نقطة كلمة شكر من احدكم او كلمة مبروك لم تقل اليس للمجتهد على الاقل يقال له شكرا بس للأسف تحبو تاخذو ماتعطوماعلينا كله بأجره عند الله  والله الموفق

  :015:   :015:   :015:  *مبروك علينا الأهداف*

----------


## khalid almassry

أنت لايقال لك شكرا أنت ملك متوج بالقلؤب ويكفي مايتم الدعاء لك به من القلوب وبصدق ويكفيك فخرا أن تساعد مزنوق برأي أو مشورة أنت بالقلب ياجميل أبومروان أمير القلوي وعتايك مقبول وعلي الراس

----------


## white-tiger

عتب خاص من امس وضعت توصيات واكدتها لكم اليوم صباحا شراء او بيع من نقاط متعوب عليها يندر وجودها تعويض عن امس والعوض من الله وحده والحمد لله حققت اهدافها وما تبقى منها محققه فوق 100 نقطة كلمة شكر من احدكم او كلمة مبروك لم تقل اليس للمجتهد على الاقل يقال له شكرا
بس للأسف تحبو تاخذو ماتعطوماعلينا كله بأجره عند الله  
يا اخى الفاضل انت بالطبع على حق فى جزئية ان لكل مجتهد نصيب و لكن اسمح لى انت تعمل هذا العمل لوجه الله تعالى و معرض لمثل هذه المواقف مثل اى شخص فى العمل العام عموما و فى المنتديات خصوصا فانت هنا تشكى من ان احدا لم يقدر مجهودك فما بالك من بعض الاشخاص التى تدخل لتسفه عملك و تولول على خسارتها 
فيا اخى الكريم اجتهد و اعمل لوجه الله تعالى و لا تنتظر شكرا من احد حتى لا يتاثر عملك بها
و فى النهاية تقبل دعاؤى لك بالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله لما فيه الخير لك و لكل محبيك

----------


## khalid almassry

أبومروان قولي أهمل مع الكندي دولار شاري من 1.0340 وبالسالب وكل مايطلع شوية ينزلهم رد علي ضروري أتصرف أزاي الله يباركلك

----------


## حبيب المجنون

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم ساتكلم عنه بشكل عام لمن يسأل عنه  الكيبل تحت 1.5521 هدفه العام 1.3500  كسر 1.4230 نقول بتدأت رحلة الـ 1.3500  الان بالوضع الحالي الاتجاه صعودي بموجه اخيره والله اعلم اهدافه قد تصل بها للـ 1.5030 والله اعلم انما كسر 1.4503 يلغي الهدف 1.5000 والله اعلم النتيجة بانه بيتحرك هذه الايام مابين 1.5000 و 1.4500 والله اعلم  اليوم الحمد لله وضعت له توصية من امس بالشراء من 1.4695 بهدف 1.4800 والحمد لله تحقق الهدف الان المتوقع الصعود للـ 1.4885 تقريبا وليست دعوة للشراء ومنها ينزل احتمال ينزل لنقطة ساضعها كنقطة شراء اوليه ولست متاكد 100% انما من هنا لغدا تتضح الصورة وساضع له توصية نهائيه لو نزل لنقطة الشراء قبل الصعود للـ 1.4885 التوصية قائمه بجميع الاحوال التوصية المبدائيه قائمة مالم يستجد جديد فلو نزل شراء من 1.4650\1.4630 الستوب 50 نقطة والهدف بإذن الله 1.4780  والله الموفق  عتب خاص من امس وضعت توصيات واكدتها لكم اليوم صباحا شراء او بيع من نقاط متعوب عليها يندر وجودها تعويض عن امس والعوض من الله وحده والحمد لله حققت اهدافها وما تبقى منها محققه فوق 100 نقطة كلمة شكر من احدكم او كلمة مبروك لم تقل اليس للمجتهد على الاقل يقال له شكرا بس للأسف تحبو تاخذو ماتعطوماعلينا كله بأجره عند الله   والله الموفق

 الله يوفقك اخي ابو مروان  والله ان جهودك مشكوره  وتستاهل كل خير والى الامام دوما  سر الى العليا ونحن معك ياقائد

----------


## saud33

ابو مروان لاتعتب علينا  فوالله اني ادعيلك في السر 
 ماشاء الله عليك قمة في التحليل وقمة في تعملك معنا  
لم اجد شخص مثلك في سعة صدره علينا  
ارجو ان لاتعتب علينا يابو مروان فلك محبة في القلب

----------


## aljoufi

الله يجزاك خير ويوفقك في الدنيا والآخره

----------


## khalid almassry

: 

> أبومروان قولي أهمل مع الكندي دولار شاري من 1.0340 وبالسالب وكل مايطلع شوية ينزلهم رد علي ضروري أتصرف أزاي الله يباركلك

  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## aljameel

> هلا اخي لو نزل للـ 1.0180\160 شراء والستوب 1.0090 والهدف بإذن الله 1.0435   والله الموفق

  

> :

 اخي سألتني واجبتك اليوم وهذه مضمون الاجابة مرفقة  
اخي المتوقع نزول للمنطقة التي ذكرتها والله اعلم 
فلو صعد لنقطة شرائك قبل النزول فاغلق 
والله الموفق

----------


## khalid almassry

عارف تعبتك معايا الله يكرمك ويجازيك خيرا وحقك علي ياأبومروان

----------


## فك وافك

اخوي ممكن نظرتك لليورو ين انا عندي بيع 112.22

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي ممكن نظرتك لليورو ين انا عندي بيع 112.22

 احتمال ينزل للـ 112.50\112.20 ومنها يبداء رحلة الصعود 
كسر 111.90 احتمال يواصل نزوله ولست متاكد 100% 
والله الموفق

----------


## فارس سبيع

سلام عليكم
فعلا شكرا لك اخي على جهودك الطيبه والمتميزه  
وانا والله متابع معك بصمت ومستفيد منك وادعيلك بظهر الغيب انت وامثالك من يعملو لوجه الله

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير جميعا  
يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## 1824

مشكوور استاذي الجميل وعلى فكرة انا طالب لديك وانحني لعبقريتك في التلحيل الله يجزيك الف خير قولوا اميين

----------


## 1824

هلا ومرحباً ومسهلآ

----------


## 1824

ممكن نظرة سريعة للكيبل

----------


## khalid almassry

صباحك عسل بالتوفيق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2341  البيع من 1.2400  الستوب 1.2455  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2250  والله الموفق   انا وضعت سعر للبيع بالحد الاقصى للصعود انتم تعاملو معه على كيفكم

 التوصية قائمة والله اعلم  بيع تعزيز من 1.2420   الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف للكل 1.2300\1.2250  والله الموفق

----------


## 1824

الكيبل

----------


## 1824

الووو اخوي الكيبل نظرتك

----------


## aljameel

> الووو اخوي الكيبل نظرتك

 ليش دائما عجل الصبر جميل

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4812  ساضع لكم توصيتان شراء وبيع والله يكتب لها التوفيق  الشراء من 1.4735 الستوب 1.4680   الهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة  البيع 1.4950 الستوب 1.5000  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4850  والله الموفق

----------


## 1824

الله يبيض وجهك اخوي بس تعرف

----------


## aljameel

الدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.1284  البيع من 1.1380 التعزيز من 1.1435  الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 1.1330 \ 1.1260  والله الموفق

----------


## 1824

*الله الموفق ياشباب ادعوا بالتوفيق*

----------


## faridns

خير ما عملت اخي لان المنطقة التي فيها محيرة بين الارتداد و الاختراق و بالذات في اليورو 
بالتوفيق اخي الكريم

----------


## تايه في الفوركس

مارايك اخي بالمجنون ؟

----------


## 1824

ما اخر المستجدات

----------


## solo90515

حياك الله يالجميل، مارايك بالاسترالي دولار هل عليه فرصة بيع حلووووووة
رايك يالغالي

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4812  ساضع لكم توصيتان شراء وبيع والله يكتب لها التوفيق  الشراء من 1.4735 الستوب 1.4680   الهدف بإذن الله 100 نقطة  البيع 1.4950 الستوب 1.5000  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4850   والله الموفق

 التعزيز للشراء من 1.4680 الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4835\1.4800  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8631  راقبوه ولا للاستعجال تحت 8670 متوقع النزول وهي الستوب للبيع  الهدف بإذن الله 8435   والله الموفق

  

> حياك الله يالجميل، مارايك بالاسترالي دولار هل عليه فرصة بيع حلووووووة
> رايك يالغالي

   للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> مارايك اخي بالمجنون ؟

 راقبه مع الكيبل هو بنفس الاتجاه والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2341  البيع من 1.2400  الستوب 1.2455  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2250  والله الموفق   انا وضعت سعر للبيع بالحد الاقصى للصعود انتم تعاملو معه على كيفكم

   

> التوصية قائمة والله اعلم   بيع تعزيز من 1.2420   الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف للكل 1.2300\1.2250   والله الموفق

    نبقى على التوصية الاولى بيع من 1.2400  الستوب 1.2455  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4270  والله الموفق

----------


## فك وافك

واليورو ين اخي

----------


## عبدالعزيزصبحي

> نبقى على التوصية الاولى بيع من 1.2400  الستوب 1.2455  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4270  والله الموفق [/CENTER]

 استاد جميل بارك الله فيك هدي التوصية مفعلة والا معلقة معليش من امس ممادخلت المنتدى ولك الشكر ياغالي

----------


## aljameel

> استاد جميل بارك الله فيك هدي التوصية مفعلة والا معلقة معليش من امس ممادخلت المنتدى ولك الشكر ياغالي

 معلقه اخي وركز عليها

----------


## aljameel

> الدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.1284  البيع من 1.1380 التعزيز من 1.1435  الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 1.1330 \ 1.1260   والله الموفق

 بنعدل البيع كالتالي  البيع من 1.1410 الستوب 1.1460  الهدف بإذن الله 1.1280  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الان توصياتنا كالتالي  شراء الكيبل من 1.4735 التعزيز 1.4680 الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4835\1.4800  بيع الكيبل من 1.4950 الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4800  بيع اليورو من 1.2400 الستوب 1.2455  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2270  بيع الدولار فرنك من 1.1410 الستوب 1.1460  الهدف بإذن الله 1.1280  والله المموفق

----------


## aalaoni

الله يوفقك يا ابو مروان 
الاسترالي دولار مفعل عندي وكسبا والحمدلله

----------


## aljameel

> الله يوفقك يا ابو مروان 
> الاسترالي دولار مفعل عندي وكسبا والحمدلله

 مبروك وتستاهل كل خير  
القناعة كنز لو اعطاك 100 نقطة تراها حليووووه 
واذا رغبت البقاء به ضع استوبك نقطة دخولك

----------


## 1824

الله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> واليورو ين اخي

 اخي والله اعلم فوق 110.84 هدفه بإذن الله 113.40 قابل للزيادة  ولكن لاتستعجل بالشراء احتمال يتزل للـ 111.40 تقريبا راقبه ولاتستعجل  والله الموفق

----------


## 1824

اخوي انا عندي شراء الكيبل 1.4789 اليباني 91.20

----------


## 1824

> اخوي انا عندي شراء الكيبل 1.4789 اليباني 91.20

 سحبت علي اخوي وش اسوي :Mad Argue:

----------


## Booss

*مساء الخير أخوي جميل ..  
هل يوجد أي نغيير  في الكيبل !! اريد نظرتك على المدى القريب بارك الله فيك .*

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
أسف لعدم المتابعه اليوم معكم لانشغالي

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم  الشراء من 1.4680 الستوب 1.4630  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4800  من لم يدخل من 1.4735 لايدخل ومن دخل مع اي صعود يغلق ويتم الشراء من 1.4680  طبعا البيع قائم من 1.4950 والستوب 1.5000 والهدف بإذن الله 1.4800  والله الموفق

----------


## arwa1

> الان توصياتنا كالتالي  شراء الكيبل من 1.4735 التعزيز 1.4680 الستوب 50 نقطة الهدف بإذن الله 1.4835\1.4800 بيع الكيبل من 1.4950 الستوب 50 نقطة الهدف بإذن الله 1.4800 بيع اليورو من 1.2400 الستوب 1.2455 الهدف بإذن الله 1.2270 بيع الدولار فرنك من 1.1410 الستوب 1.1460 الهدف بإذن الله 1.1280  والله المموفق

  
تفعل الشراء بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## arwa1

> الكيبل والله اعلم  الشراء من 1.4680 الستوب 1.4630  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4800  من لم يدخل من 1.4735 لايدخل ومن دخل مع اي صعود يغلق ويتم الشراء من 1.4680  طبعا البيع قائم من 1.4950 والستوب 1.5000 والهدف بإذن الله 1.4800   والله الموفق

 الامر تفعل قبل ساعه ناخذ المكسب ونقفل ونشترى من تحت   او نعزز

----------


## aljameel

الدولار كندي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0247  الشراء من 1.0160 الستوب 1.0090  الهدف بإذن الله 1.0360  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الامر تفعل قبل ساعه ناخذ المكسب ونقفل ونشترى من تحت او نعزز

 اي صعود اغلاق والشراء من 1.4680

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم  الشراء من 1.4680 الستوب 1.4630  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4800  من لم يدخل من 1.4735 لايدخل ومن دخل مع اي صعود يغلق ويتم الشراء من 1.4680  طبعا البيع قائم من 1.4950 والستوب 1.5000 والهدف بإذن الله 1.4800   والله الموفق

   

> الدولار كندي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0247   الشراء من 1.0160 الستوب 1.0090  الهدف بإذن الله 1.0360   والله الموفق

    للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## Booss

*أخي الجميل مساء الخير .. 
اولا مشكور على تعبك معنا .. ثانيا فقط اريد الأستفسار عن هذ الجملة (( للمشاهدة )) !!! 
هل تقصد ان لا ندخل التوصية او بمعنى اخر انك غير واثق من مبدأ الشراء ؟؟؟*

----------


## aljameel

> *أخي الجميل مساء الخير ..*  *اولا مشكور على تعبك معنا .. ثانيا فقط اريد الأستفسار عن هذ الجملة (( للمشاهدة )) !!!*  *هل تقصد ان لا ندخل التوصية او بمعنى اخر انك غير واثق من مبدأ الشراء ؟؟؟*

 اخي لمشاهدة التوصية  
كتبت بالصفحة السابقة ونقلتها لهذه الصفحة

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي انا عندي شراء الكيبل 1.4789 اليباني 91.20

 اخي انا توصيتي واضحة من نقطة ما الشراء 
انت مشكلتك تاخذ كل التوصيات بالمواضيع فيجب اللالتزام مع احد التوصيات

----------


## Booss

> اخي لمشاهدة التوصية  
> كتبت بالصفحة السابقة ونقلتها لهذه الصفحة

 مشكور أخوي .. هلا كل شي واضح ..   :Good:  
لك مني كل شكر وتقدير

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم .... صباح الخير جميعا 
يوم موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## CheFX

ان شاء الله موفق للجميع

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للكيبل لحضات حتى اتاكد منه

----------


## yasssof

بالانتظار

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2278  شراء من 1.2170 الستوب 1.2115  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2290  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم  انا وضعت امس توصية شراء من 1.4680 والستوب 1.4630  يفضل الشراء بالمراقبة ويفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب حتى تتضح الصورة مع حركة السوق الاوربي والله الموفق

----------


## المتوكل على الله

استاذي الكريم  الجميل  صباح الخير --- أرجوا ان تعطيني نظرتك للمجنون فرأيك يهمني .
شاكرا لك..

----------


## 1824

اخوي ابي افهم تبينا نشرت الدولار والكيبل كيف مو هم عكي بعض

----------


## 1824

سوري اقصد نشتري الدولار الكندي والكيبل مو هم عكس بعض

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي الكريم الجميل صباح الخير --- أرجوا ان تعطيني نظرتك للمجنون فرأيك يهمني .
> شاكرا لك..

 راقبه مابين 133.50 للـ 133 
المهم فوق 132.70 متوقع الصعود بإذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي ابي افهم تبينا نشرت الدولار والكيبل كيف مو هم عكي بعض

 مو فاهم منك شي

----------


## 1824

السوق راح ينعكس يبدوا سوف يصبح نزوول او هبوط سمه الي تبي الله يستر يأخوان

----------


## 1824

تكون مثلث هابط على النموذج الساعة للكيبل الله يستر اخوي

----------


## FEnR

صباح الخير 
اخوي الجميل 
الباوند وصل الى اقرب نقطه للستوب هل نشري ام ننتظر ؟

----------


## 1824

طلعت اربع اخبار 3 ايجابية للباوند وواحد سلبي انشالة طلووع

----------


## 1824

باقي اليورو عليه اخبار بعد 10 دقايق

----------


## 1824

وش فيكم هدوووووووووء اليورو شعللها

----------


## 1824

توصية اليورو بيع 1.2420 قائمة ولا

----------


## 1824

اخوي الجميل موجود ولا

----------


## 1824

نشير إلى أن الثبات فوق 1.4770 من جديد يعيد فرص استئناف الاتجاه قصير الأمد الصاعد المتوقع سابقاً.

----------


## CheFX

> الكيبل والله اعلم  انا وضعت امس توصية شراء من 1.4680 والستوب 1.4630  يفضل الشراء بالمراقبة ويفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب حتى تتضح الصورة مع حركة السوق الاوربي  والله الموفق

 ما شاء الله عليك يا ابو مروان  اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد  ضربت معلم

----------


## 1824

اماكن احتمالية الارتداد 1- 1.4846 اذا كسرها واغلق شمعة ساعة فوقها فهو لل 1.4930 واحتمالية الارتداد منها كبيرة والله اعلم اما اذا نزل واغلق ساعة تحت 1.4770 فهو الى 1.4680 والله اعلم

----------


## hodhod2000

ياريت يا أخ جميل تقولنا وجهة نظرك فى الدولار ين لأنى داخلة معاك من يومين فى الصفقة بتاعة الشراء بس مش عارفة اكتفى بالربح الى حققته ولا انتظر ؟ يعنى هيرتفع اكتر ؟

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
ارجو معذرتي لعدم المتابعه لانشغالي هذه الايام

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووك الكيبل   ساضع نقطة شراء للكيبل ولو احتاجنا تعزيز اذا منواجد بإذن الله ساذكرها  الشراء من 1.4700 الستوب 1.4645  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4820  والله الموفق

----------


## فارس سبيع

ماقصرت اخي
هبشنا الكيبل 100  نقطه  شرا 
ايش رايك فالدولار فرنك نشتري والا   ايش رايك

----------


## FEnR

عليكم السلام 
معذور اخوي 
وخيرك سابق

----------


## aljameel

> ياريت يا أخ جميل تقولنا وجهة نظرك فى الدولار ين لأنى داخلة معاك من يومين فى الصفقة بتاعة الشراء بس مش عارفة اكتفى بالربح الى حققته ولا انتظر ؟ يعنى هيرتفع اكتر ؟

 الدولار ين والله اعلم   خليك فيها   وبيع من 91.80 الستوب 92.20  الهدف بإذن الله 90.85  والله الموفق

----------


## الكنق

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووك الكيبل   ساضع نقطة شراء للكيبل ولو احتاجنا تعزيز اذا منواجد بإذن الله ساذكرها  الشراء من 1.4700 الستوب 1.4645  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4820  والله الموفق

  هل هذه توصيه الان جديده او توصية الصباح :016:

----------


## aljameel

> ماقصرت اخي
> هبشنا الكيبل 100 نقطه شرا 
> ايش رايك فالدولار فرنك نشتري والا ايش رايك

   الدولار فرنك والله اعلم ساعطيك نقطة بيع والشراء الخيار لك اخي  البيع من 1.1230 الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 1.1100  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> هل هذه توصيه الان جديده او توصية الصباح

 جديده اخي

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار والله اعلم امس وضعت توصية بيع من 1.2400 و1.2420 والستوب 55 نقطة المهم صعد للـ 1.2396 لا اعرف هل يصل لنقاط البيع ام لا راقبوه اليوم وضعت توصية شراء من 1.2170 ولو يصل لها ساضع نقطة اخرى شراء  الشراء من 1.2300 الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2420 او الشراء من 1.2170 الستوب 1.2115 الهدف بإذن الله 1.2290  الان معكم ثلاث توصيات بيع واثنتان شراء فانتم راقبوه وتوكلو على الله   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووك الكيبل   ساضع نقطة شراء للكيبل ولو احتاجنا تعزيز اذا منواجد بإذن الله ساذكرها  الشراء من 1.4700 الستوب 1.4645  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4820  والله الموفق

 اتوقع ولله اعلم لن نحتاج تعزيز للشراء  والله الموفق

----------


## aljoufi

مساك الله بالخير اخي الجميل وجميع المتابعين
هل تتوقع تفعل التوصيات اليوم أم نتركها الى ان تتفعل 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## aljoufi

تفعلت صفقة اليورو 124 بيع

----------


## aljameel

> مساك الله بالخير اخي الجميل وجميع المتابعين
> هل تتوقع تفعل التوصيات اليوم أم نتركها الى ان تتفعل 
> تقبل تحياتي

  

> تفعلت صفقة اليورو 124 بيع

 اتوقع اليوم والله اعلم 
وهذا اليورو البيع الاول تفعل والله الموفق

----------


## zedan

اليورو ين منين البيع يا  ابومروان الله يخليك

----------


## حبيب المجنون

أخي ابو مروان هل بقي للباوند دولار صعود الا انتهى والان بدأ النزول

----------


## aalaoni

> اليورو دولار والله اعلم امس وضعت توصية بيع من 1.2400 و1.2420 والستوب 55 نقطة المهم صعد للـ 1.2396 لا اعرف هل يصل لنقاط البيع ام لا راقبوه اليوم وضعت توصية شراء من 1.2170 ولو يصل لها ساضع نقطة اخرى شراء  الشراء من 1.2300 الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2420 او الشراء من 1.2170 الستوب 1.2115 الهدف بإذن الله 1.2290  الان معكم ثلاث توصيات بيع واثنتان شراء فانتم راقبوه وتوكلو على الله   والله الموفق

 الحمدلله اخذنا 40 نقطة ،، والباقي على نقطة الدخول

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين منين البيع يا ابومروان الله يخليك

 اخي والله اعلم هو بموجه صاعده فوق 110.87 
ولكن يفضل اخذه من تحت قريب من 110.87 
الان الحركة ضعيفة فمن الصعب تحديد نقطة شراء ولكن لو نزل للـ 111.40 راقبه والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> أخي ابو مروان هل بقي للباوند دولار صعود الا انتهى والان بدأ النزول

 اخي ساشرح لك وللجميع  الكيبل والله اعلم  مالم يخترق 1.4855 فالنزول وارد اما لبناء موجه صاعده المهم فوق 1.4644 ومواصلة الصعود باختراق 1.4855 ويكون هدفه بإذن الله 1.4965\1.5000  انا وضعت توصية شراء من 1.4700 بستوب 1.4645  لو نزل وكسر 1.4644 متوقع يذهب بإذن الله 1.4525 وكسر 1.4503 يلغى اهداف الصعود والله اعلم  ساتكلم عن نفسي كيف عامل  بائع من 1.4820 بستوب 1.4855 بهدف 1.4700 ومنها اراقبه لو كسر 1.4644 سابقى به مالم يكسر 1.4645 سادخل شراء بستوب 1.4645 وهدفي بإذن الله 1.4820 ومنها اراقبه هل يخترق 1.4855 فاذا اخترق سابقى به وهكذا   وللمعلومية التوصية شراء من 1.4700 قائمة ولو اخترق 1.4855 لابد من النزول لبناء موجه والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## amiro

> اخي ساشرح لك وللجميع  الكيبل والله اعلم  مالم يخترق 1.4855 فالنزول وارد اما لبناء موجه صاعده المهم فوق 1.4644 ومواصلة الصعود باختراق 1.4855 ويكون هدفه بإذن الله 1.4965\1.5000  انا وضعت توصية شراء من 1.4700 بستوب 1.4645  لو نزل وكسر 1.4644 متوقع يذهب بإذن الله 1.4525 وكسر 1.4503 يلغى اهداف الصعود والله اعلم  ساتكلم عن نفسي كيف عامل  بائع من 1.4820 بستوب 1.4855 بهدف 1.4700 ومنها اراقبه لو كسر 1.4644 سابقى به مالم يكسر 1.4645 سادخل شراء بستوب 1.4645 وهدفي بإذن الله 1.4820 ومنها اراقبه هل يخترق 1.4855 فاذا اخترق سابقى به وهكذا   وللمعلومية التوصية شراء من 1.4700 قائمة ولو اخترق 1.4855 لابد من النزول لبناء موجه والله اعلم  والله الموفق

 ربنا يبارك لك ابو مروان و منور المنتدى  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Thedarck

اخي الجميل ممكن اليورو دولار بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار والله اعلم امس وضعت توصية بيع من 1.2400 و1.2420  والستوب 55 نقطة المهم صعد للـ 1.2396 لا اعرف هل يصل لنقاط البيع ام لا راقبوه اليوم وضعت توصية شراء من 1.2170 ولو يصل لها ساضع نقطة اخرى شراء  الشراء من 1.2300 الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2420 او الشراء من 1.2170 الستوب 1.2115 الهدف بإذن الله 1.2290  الان معكم ثلاث توصيات بيع واثنتان شراء فانتم راقبوه وتوكلو على الله    والله الموفق

  

> اخي الجميل ممكن اليورو دولار بارك الله فيك

 اخي هذه توصيتي لليورو ولازالت قائمه والله اعلم 
وبامكانك وضع الستوب للبيع الهاي اليوم 
والله الموفق

----------


## 1824

الله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  
صباح الخير جمبعا  
جمعة مباركه إن شاء على الجميع

----------


## FEnR

عليكم السلام 
صباح النور 
جمعه مباركه علينا وعليك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم   لدينا توصية بيع من 1.2400 و 1.2420 وهي والحمد لله مفعلة   هدفنا بإذن الله نقاط الشراء واذا واصلت خير وبركة  الشراء من 1.2310 التعزيز 1.2270  الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2400\1.2420  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

توصية الكيبل كما هي لاجديد والله اعلم  الشراء من 1.4700 او من اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 1.4645  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4820  والله الموفق

----------


## فك وافك

اخوي طيب الأسترالي كندي مانظرتك له

----------


## القناص المصري

> اخوي طيب الأسترالي كندي مانظرتك له

 *كان الله في عونك يا اخي شكلك متورط جامد في هذا الزوج لاني كل ما ادخل موضوع اجدك تسأل عنه اعانك الله عليه و اسأل الله لك السداد وحسن التصرف والخروح ربحاً بإذن الله*

----------


## فك وافك

اي والله اخي القناص الله يوفقك انت كمان

----------


## 1824

في اخبار على الكيبل بعد 28 دقيقة

----------


## 1824

وينكم شباب وش اخرا المستجدات

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي طيب الأسترالي كندي مانظرتك له

 والله اعلم 
راقب النقطة 8966 فاحتمال لايخترقها  
مالم تخترق والله اعلم فالتوقع له نزول باخترقها بيصعد ثم من بعد بينزل ليصحح لكم غير واضح لدي الان 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 112  ساضع نقطة بيع هل يصل لها اليوم او الاسبوع القادم او لايصل لها الله اعلم  فانتم ضعو الامر معلق والله الموفق  انما البيع من 115.50 الستوب 117  والهدف بإذن الله  مفتوووووووووووووووووح  والله اعلم به مئات النقاط ويحتاج صبر  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم ساتكلم عنه بشكل عام لمن يسأل عنه  الكيبل تحت 1.5521 هدفه العام 1.3500  كسر 1.4230 نقول بتدأت رحلة الـ 1.3500  الان بالوضع الحالي الاتجاه صعودي بموجه اخيره والله اعلم اهدافه قد تصل بها للـ 1.5030 والله اعلم انما كسر 1.4503 يلغي الهدف 1.5000 والله اعلم النتيجة بانه بيتحرك هذه الايام مابين 1.5000 و 1.4500 والله اعلم  اليوم الحمد لله وضعت له توصية من امس بالشراء من 1.4695 بهدف 1.4800 والحمد لله تحقق الهدف الان المتوقع الصعود للـ 1.4885 تقريبا وليست دعوة للشراء ومنها ينزل احتمال ينزل لنقطة ساضعها كنقطة شراء اوليه ولست متاكد 100% انما من هنا لغدا تتضح الصورة وساضع له توصية نهائيه لو نزل لنقطة الشراء قبل الصعود للـ 1.4885 التوصية قائمه بجميع الاحوال التوصية المبدائيه قائمة مالم يستجد جديد فلو نزل شراء من 1.4650\1.4630 الستوب 50 نقطة والهدف بإذن الله 1.4780  والله الموفق  عتب خاص من امس وضعت توصيات واكدتها لكم اليوم صباحا شراء او بيع من نقاط متعوب عليها يندر وجودها تعويض عن امس والعوض من الله وحده والحمد لله حققت اهدافها وما تبقى منها محققه فوق 100 نقطة كلمة شكر من احدكم او كلمة مبروك لم تقل اليس للمجتهد على الاقل يقال له شكرا بس للأسف تحبو تاخذو ماتعطوماعلينا كله بأجره عند الله   والله الموفق

 هذه المشاركة ذكرتها يوم الاثنين هدفي من رفعها   كتحليل اتخذته على الشمعات الاسبوعيه قبل بداية الاسبوع تحدد لي التالي كتحليل  بيقول الهاي للاسبوع 1.4885 واللو للاسبوع 1.4550 سبحان الله تحقق هل هو بالصدفه الله اعلم  التحليل بيقول عند وصوله للسعر 1.4550 شراء وعند 1.4885 بيع  انا ذكرته لكم لا اعرف مصداقيته لاني بحلل به من فترة قريبه  توصية اليوروين التي تسبق هذه المشاركة هي بنفس التحليل محدد لي اللو 111 والهاي 115.50 طبعا لم يصل بعد ومحدد البيع من 115.50 بستوب 117  المهم كتوصية بيقول بيع من 1.4885\1.4990 والستوب 1.5050 الهدف بإذن الله مفتوح  ونفس التحليل بيقول على الدولار كندي اللو 1.0160\150 والهاي المتوقع 1.0500 والشراء من 1.0160 والستوب 1.0000 والهدف بإذن الله مفتووووووووح  باقي العملات لم يتضح لي بعد  والله الموفق

----------


## ابوماجد

رايكم بالدولار فرنك ؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> رايكم بالدولار فرنك ؟؟؟

   الدولار فرنك والله اعلم  بيع من 1.1215 الستوب 1.1265  الهدف بإذن الله 1.1090  والله الموافق

----------


## khalid almassry

ماشاء الله عليك أخي الجميل بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود أكثر من رائع مبدع

----------


## ابوماجد

> الدولار فرنك والله اعلم  بيع من 1.1215 الستوب 1.1265  الهدف بإذن الله 1.1090  والله الموافق

 
شكرا لك ياغالي.........

----------


## fahad213

> الدولار فرنك والله اعلم  بيع من 1.1215 الستوب 1.1265  الهدف بإذن الله 1.1090   والله الموافق

 ابو مروان 
يعنيي ممكن ياصل 112.2 
لاني شاري على 111.80
 وودي اتخلص بربح
وللك تقديري

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان 
> يعنيي ممكن ياصل 112.2 
> لاني شاري على 111.80
> وودي اتخلص بربح
> وللك تقديري

 اخي لا اعرف ماذا تقصد بالارقام  
فاذا كان الدولار فرنك فالمتوقع الصعود للــــ 1.1215 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  توصية للدولار ين للاسبوع القادم والله اعلم  سعر الاغلاق 90.70 المتوقع النزول والله اعلم ثم يصعد   الشراء من 90.05 الستوب 89.55  الهدف بإذن الله 91.05  له اهداف اخرى بإذن الله 91.50 و92.85 لمن يرغب البقاء به  يلغى الهدف92.85  والصعود اغلاق يوم تحت 89.25 غير ذلك فهو للصعود والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## FLEX ZEE

السلام عليكم   الاخ الجميل    ماهو رايك  في النيوزلندي    انا بايعه  ومتعلق  هل في امل يهبط

----------


## rash_ali21

السلام عليكم 
ممكن نظره على الدهب لو سمحت وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم   الاخ الجميل   ماهو رايك في النيوزلندي انا بايعه ومتعلق هل في امل يهبط

 إن شاء الله فيه أمل بالنزول هو بموجته الاخيره الصاعده على المدى المتوسط والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> ممكن نظره على الدهب لو سمحت وشكرا

 اخي ارجو أن تعذرني لوجود شبه بتحريمه والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

هذه تحليل وتوصية للدولار كندي وضعته على المنتدى العام وأنتم قيسو باقي العملات عليه والله اعلم  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t98264.html

----------


## rash_ali21

> اخي ارجو أن تعذرني لوجود شبه بتحريمه والله اعلم

  
شكرا لحضرتك

----------


## Idwael

أرجو من الأخوة إبداء الأى على إتجاه زوج الإسترلينى ين الإسبوع القادم .
أنا دخلت فى صفقة قبل غلق السوق و لكن التشارت الخاص بالزوج محير جدا" 
أرجو النصيحة , وشكرا"

----------


## FLEX ZEE

الشكر الجزيل لك  الاخ الجميل    جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك  ورزقك

----------


## khalid almassry

شكرا لك ياأبومروان علي مجهودك

----------


## rash_ali21

السلام عليكم
ممكن نظره على اليورو وعلى الباوند واسعار الدخول الاسبوع القادم باذن الله 
وشكرا

----------


## 1824

استاذي الجميل عرفت سر تحليلك انت تعتمد على الفيبوناتشي صح على بالتوفيق

----------


## aalaoni

بالتوفيق

----------


## himaalex84

بالتوفيق للكل الاسبوع المفبل و شكر خاص لابو مروان

----------


## القناص المصري

*استاذي الجميل ياريت رؤيتك للاسترالي دولار لان متورط في بيع ولا اعرف ماذا افعل*

----------


## القدس لنا

السلام  عليكم  اخى  واستاذى  ماجد  انشاء الله اسبوع  موفق  للجميع  
اخى ماجد  ممكن  اسم  مؤشر  الاتجاة  وباركم اللك  فيك  يا مللك

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير جميعا 
اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع

----------


## khalid almassry

صباحك فل يازعيم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو باوند السعر الحالي 8347 والله اعلم  الشراء من 8290 او اقرب نقطة للستوب   الستوب 8230  الهدف بإذن الله 8400  والله الموفق

----------


## rash_ali21

السلام عليكم
ممكن رؤيتك للباوند وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  توصية للدولار ين للاسبوع القادم والله اعلم  سعر الاغلاق 90.70 المتوقع النزول والله اعلم ثم يصعد   الشراء من 90.05 الستوب 89.55  الهدف بإذن الله 91.05  له اهداف اخرى بإذن الله 91.50 و92.85 لمن يرغب البقاء به  يلغى الهدف92.85 والصعود اغلاق يوم تحت 89.25 غير ذلك فهو للصعود والله اعلم  والله الموفق

   الدولار ين نزل للـ 90.20 وصعد لازلت التوصية قائمة والله اعلم  ساضع نقطة بيع   البيع من 91.10 او اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 91.55  الهدف بإذن الله 90.05  من الهدف نراقبه نفلق وندخل شراء   والستوب كما هو 89.55  والله الموفق

----------


## khalid almassry

اليورو دولار يازعيم بارك الله فيكك

----------


## aljameel

الدولار كندي والله اعلم  انا واضع توصية شراء من 1.0160 والحمد لله وصل لنقطة وتفعلت التوصية  المهم من لم يدخل بعد راقبوه من 1.0160 للـ 1.0110 مناطق شراء والله اعلم  الستوب انا واضعه 1.0090   المهم فوق 1.000000 للشراء والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار يازعيم بارك الله فيكك

 لحضااااااااااات اخي

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل واليورو والله اعلم  انا الاسبوع الماضي واضع توصيات لهم شراء ولازالت قائمة والله اعلم  الكيبل من 1.4700 والستوب 1.4645  والهدف بإذن الله 1.4820  ساضع نقطة اخرى للشراء فانتم راقبوه اما الشراء من احدهم ام الاخذ بهم كتعزيز   الشراء من 1.4850 الستوب 1.4800  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4980   اليورو الاسبوع الماضي وصيت عليه شراء وبيع  الشراء من 1.2270 الستوب 1.2220  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2400  النقطة الاخرى للشراء 1.2355 الستوب 1.2305  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2470  البيع من الاسبوع الماضي ولازالت مفعله   البيع من 1.2400 و 1.2420  او اقرب نقطة للستوب والستوب 1.2475  ولازالت التوصية قائمة ومفعله والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2451  من لم يدخل يراقبه والله الموفق   الدولار فرنك الاسبوع الماضي وضعت له توصية ولم تفعل   البيع من 1.1215 والستوب 1.1265  والهدف بإذن الله 1.1090  وهذه نقطة اخرى بيع  البيع من 1.1165 الستوب 1.1215  والهدف بإذن الله 1.1100  ها انا وضعت لكم نقطتان للشراء والبيع ماعليكم الا المراقبه اما الدخول من احدهم بالمراقبه او اخذهم كتعزيز في حالم عدم تواجدكم امام الجهاز   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الدولار استرالي السعر الحالي 8840 والله اعلم  هو عنده هدف لدبل بوتوم عند 9000 او قريب منها والله اعلم هل اكتفى البصعود الحالي او لا الله اعلم انما متوقع النزول بإذن الله   المهم هو بالنفس الاخير بالصعود راقبوه ولا تستعجلووووووو  والهدف بإذن الله بالقناعه   النزول اما تصحيحي ليواصل صعوده او مواصلة النزول لاهداف بعيدة والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للمجنون لمن يسأل عنه والله اعلم السعر الحالي 135.25  مالم يخترق 138.60 فهو للنزول وهداف قائم بإذن الله 123  فانتم راقبوووووه ولا تستعجلووووووووو   واكرررر لا للاستعجال فوات ربح ولا خسارة   والله الموفق

----------


## FEnR

يعطيك العافيه اخوي الجميل على  المجهود اللي تبذله للاعضاء 
لكن عندي استفسار بخصوص المجنون هل تقصد باختراق 135.60 ام 138.60 عشان اعدل المعلومات اللي عندي

----------


## aljameel

> يعطيك العافيه اخوي الجميل على المجهود اللي تبذله للاعضاء 
> لكن عندي استفسار بخصوص المجنون هل تقصد باختراق 135.60 ام 138.60 عشان اعدل المعلومات اللي عندي

 اخي 138.60 هو بقناة موجيه هابطة والله اعلم المهم تحت 138.60 هدف القناة بإذن الله 123
والله الموفق

----------


## FEnR

> اخي 138.60 هو بقناة موجيه هابطة والله اعلم المهم تحت 138.60 هدف القناة بإذن الله 123
> والله الموفق

 يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## aljameel

وللمعلومية الكيبل عامل دبل بوتوم هدفه بإذن الله 1.5500 المهم فوق 1.4400  بشرط اختراق 1.5053 متوقع يذهب لهدف الدبل بوتوم   مالم تخترق فمتوقع النزول والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله  اتوقع بكسر 1.4620 بداية رحلة النزول والله اعلم ولست متاكد 100% منها انما اخذها بالحسبان

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل واليورو والله اعلم   انا الاسبوع الماضي واضع توصيات لهم شراء ولازالت قائمة والله اعلم  الكيبل من 1.4700 والستوب 1.4645  والهدف بإذن الله 1.4820  ساضع نقطة اخرى للشراء فانتم راقبوه اما الشراء من احدهم ام الاخذ بهم كتعزيز   الشراء من 1.4850 الستوب 1.4800  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4980   اليورو الاسبوع الماضي وصيت عليه شراء وبيع  الشراء من 1.2270 الستوب 1.2220  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2400  النقطة الاخرى للشراء 1.2355 الستوب 1.2305  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2470  البيع من الاسبوع الماضي ولازالت مفعله   البيع من 1.2400 و 1.2420 او اقرب نقطة للستوب والستوب 1.2475  ولازالت التوصية قائمة ومفعله والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2451  من لم يدخل يراقبه والله الموفق   الدولار فرنك الاسبوع الماضي وضعت له توصية ولم تفعل   البيع من 1.1215 والستوب 1.1265  والهدف بإذن الله 1.1090  وهذه نقطة اخرى بيع  البيع من 1.1165 الستوب 1.1215  والهدف بإذن الله 1.1100  ها انا وضعت لكم نقطتان للشراء والبيع ماعليكم الا المراقبه اما الدخول من احدهم بالمراقبه او اخذهم كتعزيز في حالم عدم تواجدكم امام الجهاز    والله الموفق

   وهذا تعزيز شراء للكيبل لو نزل 1.4810 الستوب 50 نقطة  وتعزيز شراء لليورو 1.4330 الستوب 50 نقطة  وتعزيز بيع للدولار فرنك 1.1200 الستوب 50 نقطة  وتوصية شراء للدولار فرنك   الشراء من 1.1030 الستوب 50 نقطة  الهدف بإذن الله 1.1150  اليورو لو نزل لنقطة الشراء 1.2270\1.2250 او اقرب نقطة للستوب الستوب 1.1150 الهدف بإذن الله 1.2550 واتوقع والله اعلم نهاية الصعود له من الهدف 1.2550 او تزيد بعض الشي منها والله اعلم رحلة النزول   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين السعر الحالي 113.30 والله اعلم  الشراء من 112.10 او اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 111.40  الهدف بإذن الله 114  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

وأسف لعدم المتابعه لانشغالي 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

اليورو والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2383  من دخل شراء من النقطة الاولى 1.2355 يغلق مع الصعود  والشراء مره اخرى  من 1.2330 والتعزيز من 1.2300  الاستوب 50 نقطة  والهدف بإذن الله 1.2420\1.2450  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة لبيعنا لليورو اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الحمد وصل معنا فوق 100 نقطة من معه الخيار له بالاغلاق  او مراقبة نقاط الشراء اذا ارتد منها يغلق ويدخل شراء  والله الموفق

----------


## adelsodany

تم دخول وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

الدولار ين الحمد لله تفعلت التوصية  في حال لم يواصل بالنزول لهدفه عمل التالي  الشراء من 90.80 او اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 90.30  الهدف بإذن الله 91.80  من منطقة الشراء نغلق البيع وندخل شراء  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

وضع الستوب للكيبل عند نقطة الدخول 1.4810  لو قدر الله وضرب الستوب اخذه من نقطة اخرى افضل والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.4825  والله الموفق

----------


## amiro

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## rash_ali21

الكبيل شراء عند مقطه كام؟
وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> الكبيل شراء عند مقطه كام؟
> وشكرا

   بنراقب النقطة 1.4765 لو ماكسرت تكون هي الستوب  اذا كسرت يفضل الشراء اما من 1.4735 او 1.4700   ولا للاستعجال   والله الموفق

----------


## القناص المصري

*تفعلت صفقة شراء اليورو ين عند 112.10 علي بركه الله والي الاهداف ان شاء الله*

----------


## aljameel

نظراً لعدم مقدرتي على متابعة التوصيات فتعتبر التوصيات ملغيه 
والله الموفق

----------


## 1824

انشاء الله الى 850  وكان النزول متوقع على فكرة لتفريغ التشبعات واكتساب العزم عند نقاط فيبوناتشي ننتظر اختراق الكيبل لل 1.4770 وانشاء الله الى 850 واليورو ننتظر اختراق 1.2280 ومن ثم ال 1.2330 والى ال 1.2400 وهذا والله اعلم هذا تحليلي لهذا اليوم

----------


## zedan

وينك يابومروان انا شايفك في المنتدى ان شاء الله خير

----------


## lionofegypt2020

حبيبنا ابو مروان ياريت تطمنا عليك وعلى ها السوق فى اليورو ين واليورو دولار والكيبل تحياتى لك يا غالى

----------


## aljameel

أسف لعدم التواجد  
بالنسبة للكيبل واليورو ين انا متكلم بهم على المنتدى العام 
اليورو دولار يفضل الانتظار حتى يتضح اكثر 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 7107  راقبوه عند من السعر الحالي للـ 7123 مالم تخترق نقاط بيع جيدة والله اعلم  في حال اخترقت 7123 البيع من اقرب نقطة للستوب يصعد لها  الستوب 7200  الهدف بإذن الله 6860  والله الموفق

----------


## vron2005

اهلا وسهلا اخو الجميل  
يعطيك العافية والحمد لله على سلامة العوده

----------


## ali alrashidi

الحمد لله ع السلامه ابو مروان

----------


## أبو جوان

السلام عليكم 
أبو مروان الغالي
أنا متورط بعقود شراء كبيرة على اليورو ين
المتوسط 111.20 نقطة التعادل
ما توقعاتك له وايش أقل نقطة ممكن ينزل لها بارك الله بيك

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4945  شراء من 1.4870 للـ 1.4840  الستوب 1.4820  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4990 اختراق الهاي خليكم فيه  اليورو شراء من 1.2275 للـ 1.2240  الستوب 1.2225  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2375  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> أبو مروان الغالي
> أنا متورط بعقود شراء كبيرة على اليورو ين
> المتوسط 111.20 نقطة التعادل
> ما توقعاتك له وايش أقل نقطة ممكن ينزل لها بارك الله بيك

 أسف اخي لم انتبه لسؤالك الا الان 
المفروض والله اعلم الصعود للــ 111.70 او 112.45 ومنها يبداء رحلة النزول والله اعلم

----------


## vron2005

يعطيك العافية اخوي الجميل 
بارك الله فيك وبالتوفيق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو والله اعلم   يوم الاثنين ذكرت توصية عليه قلت لو نزل للـ 1.2250 او اقرب نقطة للستوب شراء بستوب 1.150 بهدف 1.2550 هو نزل لمنطقة الشراء لا اعلم هل احد منكم أستفاد منه ام لا   يهمنا التالي اذا توفقنا بالشراء نراقبه من الهدف المتوقع والله اعلم بيبني موجه هابطة عامه رئيسيه ويكتفى بما صعد له للـ 1.2468 فيجب مراقبته   من الهدف بإذن الله اذا توفقنا به نراقبه اذا واصل صعود خليكم فيه اذا لم يواصل نغلق وندخل بيع  الستوب اما تضعوه 1.2405 او 1.2413   المهم من الهدف اما يواصل صعوده للـ 1.2550 \1.2600 وتكون نهاية صعوده  او من الهدف يرتد نزول ويبني موجه هابطة طويله اهدافها بإذن الله تصل به 1.1600 وابعد من ذلك بكسر اللو  بالنهاية اذا توفقنا به ونزل لمنطقة الشراء إن شاء الله وين مايروح نحن بإذن الله معه والله الموفق

----------


## medo555

اخى ابو مروان مارؤيتك للمجنون بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> اخى ابو مروان مارؤيتك للمجنون بارك الله فيك

 اخي من امس وانا اقول المجنون للبيع تحت 136.40 ولو اخترق 136.40 سادخل شراء بهدف 138 تقريبا ومنها ابيع بستوب 138.60 لا اقولك ماتصدقني كل حسابي من امس بيع للمجنون ماتركت منطقة والا دخلت بيع منها   الان لو كسر 133.10 سيواصل نزوله والله اعلم لاهداف تصل به للـ 130.50 واحتمال ابعد  مالم يكسر 133.10 ممكن الاستفاده منه كشراء بهدف القناعه انما الشراء بالمراقبه ومن اقرب نقطة للـ 133.10 ولابد تضع ببالك هو للنزول والله اعلم   والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> اليورو والله اعلم   يوم الاثنين ذكرت توصية عليه قلت لو نزل للـ 1.2250 او اقرب نقطة للستوب شراء بستوب 1.150 بهدف 1.2550 هو نزل لمنطقة الشراء لا اعلم هل احد منكم أستفاد منه ام لا   يهمنا التالي اذا توفقنا بالشراء نراقبه من الهدف المتوقع والله اعلم بيبني موجه هابطة عامه رئيسيه ويكتفى بما صعد له للـ 1.2468 فيجب مراقبته   من الهدف بإذن الله اذا توفقنا به نراقبه اذا واصل صعود خليكم فيه اذا لم يواصل نغلق وندخل بيع  الستوب اما تضعوه 1.2405 او 1.2413   المهم من الهدف اما يواصل صعوده للـ 1.2550 \1.2600 وتكون نهاية صعوده  او من الهدف يرتد نزول ويبني موجه هابطة طويله اهدافها بإذن الله تصل به 1.1600 وابعد من ذلك بكسر اللو  بالنهاية اذا توفقنا به ونزل لمنطقة الشراء إن شاء الله وين مايروح نحن بإذن الله معه  والله الموفق

 شكرا لك يا حبيبى على اراءك المهمة جدا  :Good:  وبارك الله لك على ما تقول دوما  :Eh S(7):  اكيد فى ناس كتير بتستفاد  :AA:  والف مبرووك الارباح  :Ongue:

----------


## medo555

> اخي من امس وانا اقول المجنون للبيع تحت 136.40 ولو اخترق 136.40 سادخل شراء بهدف 138 تقريبا ومنها ابيع بستوب 138.60 لا اقولك ماتصدقني كل حسابي من امس بيع للمجنون ماتركت منطقة والا دخلت بيع منها   الان لو كسر 133.10 سيواصل نزوله والله اعلم لاهداف تصل به للـ 130.50 واحتمال ابعد  مالم يكسر 133.10 ممكن الاستفاده منه كشراء بهدف القناعه انما الشراء بالمراقبه ومن اقرب نقطة للـ 133.10 ولابد تضع ببالك هو للنزول والله اعلم   والله الموفق

 بجد مش عارف اقولك ايه ربنا يبارك فى مالك واهلك وصحتك ويجازيك الجنه

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 109.85  ساضع نقطتان للبيع فانتم ماعليكم الا المراقبة والتوكل على الله  البيع من 111 للـ 111.40 الستوب 111.70 الهدف بإذن الله 109 قابله للزيادة   البيع من 112.50 للـ 112.80 الستوب 113.05 الهدف بإذن الله 110.50 قابله للزيادة  بالنسبة للشراء يخصكم الخيار لكم انما والله اعلم فوق 109.17 متوقع يصعد لنقاط البيع او ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم ويفضل من 10 للـ، 20 الستوب لان اليوروين بموجه هابطة والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## Beautiful dream

> اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 109.85  ساضع نقطتان للبيع فانتم ماعليكم الا المراقبة والتوكل على الله  البيع من 111 للـ 111.40 الستوب 111.70 الهدف بإذن الله 109 قابله للزيادة   البيع من 112.50 للـ 112.80 الستوب 113.05 الهدف بإذن الله 110.50 قابله للزيادة  بالنسبة للشراء يخصكم الخيار لكم انما والله اعلم فوق 109.17 متوقع يصعد لنقاط البيع او ضعو الستوب المناسب لكم ويفضل من 10 للـ، 20 الستوب لان اليوروين بموجه هابطة والله اعلم  والله الموفق

 يعني اخوي الجميل الي نعرفه ايضاً من كلامك انه بيوصل 111 او فوق

----------


## ديوان الباشا

ارائكم :016:

----------


## bilalo25

*بارك الله فيك ابو مروان*

----------


## aljameel

> يعني اخوي الجميل الي نعرفه ايضاً من كلامك انه بيوصل 111 او فوق

 هو والله اعلم بموجه هابطة انما انا وضعت نقاط البيع في حال صعد للتصحيح هل يصعد ام لا الله اعلم 
كفكرة عامه له تحت 114 فهو للنزول كموجه عامه والله اعلم

----------


## Beautiful dream

> هو والله اعلم بموجه هابطة انما انا وضعت نقاط البيع في حال صعد للتصحيح هل يصعد ام لا الله اعلم 
> كفكرة عامه له تحت 114 فهو للنزول كموجه عامه والله اعلم

 تسلم اخوي الجميل على تجاوبك السريع

----------


## aljameel

> ارائكم

 تحت الهاي الحالي 1.4999 فمتوقع النزول لنقاط الشراء التي وضعتها اختراق الهاي الحالي بيواصل صعود والله اعلم
فاحتمال النزول وارد النزول والله اعلم حتى اللحضة

----------


## السامر

بالتوفيق ابومروان 
ننتظر سعر الدخول   "شراء من 1.4870 للـ 1.4840 "

----------


## aljameel

الانتباه من اليورو الان عند سعر الدخول من دخل به السعر الحالي 1.2270  احتمال يقترب من الستوب والخوف بانه يضرب الستوب ويواصل نزوله والله اعلم فيكون انهاء موجته الصاعده ويواصل نزوله المهم راقبوه ولا تستعجلو والله الموفق

----------


## 1824

مقاومة فيبو اتوقع ارتداد للاسفل منها

----------


## 1824

الكيبل تليل فني متكامل بعون الله
منطقة الانعكاس المحتملة: 
المستوى التصحيحي 161.8% على مقياس فيبوناتشي للضلع BC عند المستوى 1.5030 . 
مستويات فيبوناتشي التصحيحية: 
المستوى التصحيحي 61.8% من التحرك الانحفاضي للزوج من مناطق 1.5525 إلى مناطق 1.4225 يقع عند المستوى 1.5030 . 
إستراتيجية المتاجرة المقترحة:  البيع 
الهدف الفني المحتمل: 1.4770 
مستوى إيقاف الخسارة: 1.5230 
الشارت للتحليل 
وهذا والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل تليل فني متكامل بعون الله
> منطقة الانعكاس المحتملة: 
> المستوى التصحيحي 161.8% على مقياس فيبوناتشي للضلع BC عند المستوى 1.5030 . 
> مستويات فيبوناتشي التصحيحية: 
> المستوى التصحيحي 61.8% من التحرك الانحفاضي للزوج من مناطق 1.5525 إلى مناطق 1.4225 يقع عند المستوى 1.5030 . 
> إستراتيجية المتاجرة المقترحة: البيع 
> الهدف الفني المحتمل: 1.4770 
> مستوى إيقاف الخسارة: 1.5230 
> الشارت للتحليل 
> وهذا والله اعلم

 اذا تحليلك فاقول لك امامك مستقبل باهر  والله اعلم واذا ناقله فتعلم منه يتكلم عن صلب الموضوع للكيبل بالتمام نفس تحليلي والله اعلم النقطة المهمه والله اعلم 1.5053 يفضل لو اخترقها اخذه بيع من مراكز اخرى افضل او البيع وتكون هي الستوب يفضل والله اعلم موفق اخي بإذن الله

----------


## 1824

اقصى شيء يجيبه اليوم 1.5054 وتشوفون بعون الله

----------


## 1824

ننتظر كسر خط الاتجاه عند 1.4964

----------


## elmahalawy

اخبا راليورو ..   و الدولار / فرنك  بارك الله فيكم

----------


## مبارز

ابو مروان انا قلق من النيوزلندي 
اية الاخبار مالة طالع نازل هل الاخبار الجيدةممكن تعكس اتجاهه الي الارتفاع
انا بائع من .7140

----------


## ابوحاتم999

والكبيل هل طلوع والا نزووول ؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان انا قلق من النيوزلندي 
> اية الاخبار مالة طالع نازل هل الاخبار الجيدةممكن تعكس اتجاهه الي الارتفاع
> انا بائع من .7140

 خليك فيه ممنوع الخروج ولاتقلق ضع الستوب على نقطة دخولك
وضع رجل على رجل بإذن الله لهدفه وابعد من الهدف

----------


## beshay

صباح الفل  للاخ الفاضل 
ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو والله اعلم   يوم الاثنين ذكرت توصية عليه قلت لو نزل للـ 1.2250 او اقرب نقطة للستوب شراء بستوب 1.150 بهدف 1.2550 هو نزل لمنطقة الشراء لا اعلم هل احد منكم أستفاد منه ام لا   يهمنا التالي اذا توفقنا بالشراء نراقبه من الهدف المتوقع والله اعلم بيبني موجه هابطة عامه رئيسيه ويكتفى بما صعد له للـ 1.2468 فيجب مراقبته   من الهدف بإذن الله اذا توفقنا به نراقبه اذا واصل صعود خليكم فيه اذا لم يواصل نغلق وندخل بيع  الستوب اما تضعوه 1.2405 او 1.2413   المهم من الهدف اما يواصل صعوده للـ 1.2550 \1.2600 وتكون نهاية صعوده  او من الهدف يرتد نزول ويبني موجه هابطة طويله اهدافها بإذن الله تصل به 1.1600 وابعد من ذلك بكسر اللو  بالنهاية اذا توفقنا به ونزل لمنطقة الشراء إن شاء الله وين مايروح نحن بإذن الله معه  والله الموفق

  

> اخبا راليورو .. و الدولار / فرنك بارك الله فيكم

 هاهو اليورو الحمد لله وصل هدفه ومن بعده نزل كما توقعت له حتى اللحضة كما هو متوقع مجرد يكسر 1.2262 نتوقع بممواصلة النزول لهدف بإذن الله 1.2110 كسر 1.2100 اتوقع بمواصلة النزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> والكبيل هل طلوع والا نزووول ؟؟؟

 الكيبل والله اعلم حتى اللحضة متوقع النزول لمناطق الشراء التي ذكرتها بالتوصية عليه
وتتضخ الامور اكثر مع افتتاح سوق اوربا

----------


## aalaoni

طيب والمجنون، مارأيك؟

----------


## مبارز

ابو مروان انا لا اقتنع غير بتحليل اليوت و يف انا قرأت تحليلات بتؤيد توصيتك شموع يابانية لكن ممكن ترفق شارت تحليل اليوت اللي علي اسساها وعت التوصية  النيوزلندي او تقول اهداف حركة النيوزلاند ي حتي يقع

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان انا لا اقتنع غير بتحليل اليوت و يف انا قرأت تحليلات بتؤيد توصيتك شموع يابانية لكن ممكن ترفق شارت تحليل اليوت اللي علي اسساها وعت التوصية النيوزلندي او تقول اهداف حركة النيوزلاند ي حتي يقع

 هلا اخي مبارز  النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم  ساضع لك الشرح للتوصية   هو بموجه صاعده رئيسيه المفروض لا تتجاوز 7200   الموجه الرئيسيه صعدت بـ 5 موجات داخل الموجه الرئيسيه   الان المفروض للموجه الرئيسيه تصحح للـ 50% التي هي الهدف بإذن الله 6860 من الهدف اما يواصل او يرتد اما  لبناء موجه رئيسيه هابطة من الهدف اويرتد  يتبين ذلك  وهاتنزل بـ 5 موجات انا مرقمها بـ 1\2  من الهدف اما يواصل لاهداف ابعد او يرتد صعود والله اعلم  طبعا تسأل كيف انا حددت الستوب 7200   هو بالاساس عامل دبل بوتوم هدفه لايتجاوز 7200 وهدف الموجه الرئيسيه 7123 وهدف الموجه المتوسطة التي صعد بها المفروض لاتتجاوز 7200  نصيحة بعمرك لاتهمل شي بالتحليل الصغير منه والكبير اقصد اليوت او شموع اوغيره هم دعم لبعضهم البعض والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## 1824

صح عليك ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> طيب والمجنون، مارأيك؟

   اخي المجنون والله اعلم   من بداية الاسبوع وانا اقول المجنون نازل تحت 136.40 واستغلال اي صعود له للبيع وصعد للـ 134.95  المجنون بقناة موجيه هابطة هدفها الرئيسي 123 للـ 120 واحتمال ابعد من ذلك المهم تحت 138.60  الان هو بموجه هابطة تحت 136.40 هدف الموجه بإذن الله 130.50 او قريب منها لو واصل بعدها ونزل تحت 130 والله اعلم هايواصل لاهداف القناة الهابطة   الان بما انه تحت 135 هايواصل نزوله والله اعلم لو اخترق 135 احتمال يخترق 136.40 ولكن ليس مؤاكد انما احتمال ضعيف   هدفه القريب بإذن الله 132 ثم 130.50   الستوب الافضل الان للبيع 135 لمن باع من البداية  اما من لم يدخل يفضل الانتظار للاسبوع القادم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4945  شراء من 1.4870 للـ 1.4840  الستوب 1.4820  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4990 اختراق الهاي خليكم فيه  اليورو شراء من 1.2275 للـ 1.2240  الستوب 1.2225  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2375  والله الموفق

 الكيبل وصل للـ 1.4854 لمنطقة الشراء   من دخل به الهدف بالقناعه اليوم نهاية الاسبوع والسوق ليس له أمان   ويفضل من دخل يضع الستوب على نقطة دخوله واربح بالقناعه   ومن لم يدخل يفضل الانتظار للاسبوع القادم  وللمعلومية والله اعلم الكيبل جميع الاحتمالات وارده الصعود وارد والنزول وارد   فاهداف النزول بعيده تحت 1.5053 واهداف الصعود بعيده باختراق 1.5053 والله اعلم  ما اقصده احتمال ينهي موجته الصاعده واحتمال يصعد لاهداف الدبل بوتوم باختراق 1.5053 مالم تخترق لن يذهب لاهداف الدبل بوتوم والله اعلم  وللامانه اعطى اشارة بداية موجه هابطة بدايتها الهاي 1.5011  فمالم تخترق 1.5011 فنحن بموجه هابطة اهدافها والله اعلم بعيده اختراق 1.5011 سيذهب لاهداف الدبل بوتوم والله اعلم  وللامانه انا بائع من 1.5000 ولم ادخل شراء وواضع الستوب على نقطة دخولي وساتركه للاسبوع القادم لا احديقول انت لم توصي على البيع انا ذكرت مالم يخترق 1.5053 فهو للبيع والله اعلم والله الموفق

----------


## amiro

ربنا يجزاك خير
لو تفضلت تحليل اليورو ين وافضل مناطق الدخول

----------


## سفاح الفوركس

> الكيبل وصل للـ 1.4854 لمنطقة الشراء   من دخل به الهدف بالقناعه اليوم نهاية الاسبوع والسوق ليس له أمان   ويفضل من دخل يضع الستوب على نقطة دخوله واربح بالقناعه   ومن لم يدخل يفضل الانتظار للاسبوع القادم  وللمعلومية والله اعلم الكيبل جميع الاحتمالات وارده الصعود وارد والنزول وارد   فاهداف النزول بعيده تحت 1.5053 واهداف الصعود بعيده باختراق 1.5053 والله اعلم  ما اقصده احتمال ينهي موجته الصاعده واحتمال يصعد لاهداف الدبل بوتوم باختراق 1.5053 مالم تخترق لن يذهب لاهداف الدبل بوتوم والله اعلم  وللامانه اعطى اشارة بداية موجه هابطة بدايتها الهاي 1.5011  فمالم تخترق 1.5011 فنحن بموجه هابطة اهدافها والله اعلم بعيده اختراق 1.5011 سيذهب لاهداف الدبل بوتوم والله اعلم  وللامانه انا بائع من 1.5000 ولم ادخل شراء وواضع الستوب على نقطة دخولي وساتركه للاسبوع القادم لا احديقول انت لم توصي على البيع انا ذكرت مالم يخترق 1.5053 فهو للبيع والله اعلم والله الموفق

 سلام عليكم اخوية ابو مروان  كيف صحتك ان شاء الله تكون بخير . تحليلك راقي  :015:  من فضلك هل ممكن ان تضع تحليل على المدى البعيد وجزاك الله خيرا لكي اعرف من اين ادخل

----------


## aalaoni

> اخي المجنون والله اعلم   من بداية الاسبوع وانا اقول المجنون نازل تحت 136.40 واستغلال اي صعود له للبيع وصعد للـ 134.95  المجنون بقناة موجيه هابطة هدفها الرئيسي 123 للـ 120 واحتمال ابعد من ذلك المهم تحت 138.60  الان هو بموجه هابطة تحت 136.40 هدف الموجه بإذن الله 130.50 او قريب منها لو واصل بعدها ونزل تحت 130 والله اعلم هايواصل لاهداف القناة الهابطة   الان بما انه تحت 135 هايواصل نزوله والله اعلم لو اخترق 135 احتمال يخترق 136.40 ولكن ليس مؤاكد انما احتمال ضعيف   هدفه القريب بإذن الله 132 ثم 130.50   الستوب الافضل الان للبيع 135 لمن باع من البداية  اما من لم يدخل يفضل الانتظار للاسبوع القادم  والله الموفق

 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> ربنا يجزاك خير
> لو تفضلت تحليل اليورو ين وافضل مناطق الدخول

 انا وصيت عليه امس البيع من 111 او 112.50 فصعد للـ 110.82 ولم يصل لنقطة البيع الاولى 
هو والله اعلم بموجه هابطة على المدى المتوسط والقريب 
الان تحت 111.11 متوقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم 
ولكن الافضل الانتظار للاسبوع القادم اليوم جمعه والفرص لا تنتهي انا دائما افضل الدخول الصحيح
والبعد عن المجازفه  ولو تفوت الفرص السوق ملئ بالفرص كل يوم

----------


## amiro

> انا وصيت عليه امس البيع من 111 او 112.50 فصعد للـ 110.82 ولم يصل لنقطة البيع الاولى 
> هو والله اعلم بموجه هابطة على المدى المتوسط والقريب 
> الان تحت 111.11 متوقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم 
> ولكن الافضل الانتظار للاسبوع القادم اليوم جمعه والفرص لا تنتهي انا دائما افضل الدخول الصحيح
> والبعد عن المجازفه  ولو تفوت الفرص السوق ملئ بالفرص كل يوم

 بارك الله فيك وربنا يجازيك خير  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> سلام عليكم اخوية ابو مروان كيف صحتك ان شاء الله تكون بخير . تحليلك راقي  من فضلك هل ممكن ان تضع تحليل على المدى البعيد وجزاك الله خيرا لكي اعرف من اين ادخل

 هلا اخي  
الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك 
انا وضعت شرح على المدى البعيد بالمنتدى العام من يومين  
شرح وافي للكيبل  
وإن شاء الله الاسبوع القادم اوضح عنه الكثير بإذن الله وتوفيق 
راقب ماكتبته قبل قليل عنه 
الان راقب النقاط التاليه 1.4935 او 955 او هدف التوصية 
متوقع من احدهم يرتد نزول او يواصل صعوده  باختراق 5011

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يستعجل على الكيبل

----------


## soliter

> لا احد يستعجل على الكيبل

 شكل الشمعه بيقول حاجه 
انا بعت من هنا

----------


## soliter

استوبى بسيط هاى الشمعه السابقه

----------


## aljameel

> شكل الشمعه بيقول حاجه 
> انا بعت من هنا

 احتمالية الصعود وارده والله اعلم 
الافضل عدم الاستعجال فوات ربح ولاخسارة

----------


## FEnR

> لا احد يستعجل على الكيبل

 مرحبا اخوي 
لكن قصدك للي شارين ولا اللي بايعيين

----------


## aljameel

> استوبى بسيط هاى الشمعه السابقه

 ممتاز جدا

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا اخوي 
> لكن قصدك للي شارين ولا اللي بايعيين

 للاثنين اخي وبالذات من داخل شراء لاخوف عليه هو بمنطقة ربح

----------


## FEnR

> للاثنين اخي وبالذات من داخل شراء لاخوف عليه هو بمنطقة ربح

 يعطيك الف عافيه على تجاوبك السريع

----------


## aljameel

اخوتي مع دخول السوق الامريكي يتضح اكثر فالافضل الانتظار للبائع او من داخل شراء  
فالداخلين شراء احتمالية الصعود وارده هو صحيح بمنطقة ارتداد ولكن له منطقة اخرى ارتداد 955 وله هدف بإذن الله 990 واحتمال مواصلة الصعود باختراق 5011 كل الاحتمالات وارده والخيار لكم

----------


## مبارز

اشكرك ابو مروان علي التشارت 
بارك الله فيك و جعلة في ميزان حسناتك مساعدتك لاخوانك

----------


## aljameel

شايف فرصة ممتازه جدا على اليورو استرالي كشراء  
ولكن اعطوني وقت حتى اتاكد منه 100% اليوم جمعه يفضل نكون متاكدين جيدا هو المتوقع صعود
المهم راقبوه حتى اضع تصوري له احتاج وقت كافي
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اشكرك ابو مروان علي التشارت 
> بارك الله فيك و جعلة في ميزان حسناتك مساعدتك لاخوانك

 لا شكر اخي على واجب 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## ابوحاتم999

> اخوتي مع دخول السوق الامريكي يتضح اكثر فالافضل الانتظار للبائع او من داخل شراء  
> فالداخلين شراء احتمالية الصعود وارده هو صحيح بمنطقة ارتداد ولكن له منطقة اخرى ارتداد 955 وله هدف بإذن الله 990 واحتمال مواصلة الصعود باختراق 5011 كل الاحتمالات وارده والخيار لكم

 هلا اخوي انا قبل امس ضرب مارجن عندي ؟؟؟   والحمدالله على كل حال
انا لي 3 شهور .....
وش رايك اكمل بالعملات والا اتوكل على الله واتركها 
ابي مشورتك ويعطيك  الف عافيه على كل هالجهود

----------


## سفاح الفوركس

> هلا اخي  
> الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك 
> انا وضعت شرح على المدى البعيد بالمنتدى العام من يومين  
> شرح وافي للكيبل  
> وإن شاء الله الاسبوع القادم اوضح عنه الكثير بإذن الله وتوفيق 
> راقب ماكتبته قبل قليل عنه 
> الان راقب النقاط التاليه 1.4935 او 955 او هدف التوصية 
> متوقع من احدهم يرتد نزول او يواصل صعوده  باختراق 5011

 بارك الله فيك ابو مروان   :Eh S(7):

----------


## rash_ali21

السلام عليكم
انا دخلت شراء فى الباوند انتظر للمستهدف 1530 ؟
وشكرا

----------


## rash_ali21

ممكن نظره على الدولار فرنك لو سمحت  وهل ممكن ينزل اكتر من كده  
وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> هلا اخوي انا قبل امس ضرب مارجن عندي ؟؟؟ والحمدالله على كل حال
> انا لي 3 شهور .....
> وش رايك اكمل بالعملات والا اتوكل على الله واتركها 
> ابي مشورتك ويعطيك الف عافيه على كل هالجهود

 والله يا ابوحاتم ما اعرف ماذا اقول لك الله يعوض عليك بأحسن منها 
المشكله ليست مشكلتك لوحدك مشكلة الجميع  
المنتدى كل من يكتب على كيفه واحد يقول لا للشراء وواحد يقول لا للبيع وهكذا ونحن مضاربين يومي هدفنا 50 او 100 نقطة ونطمع بالكثير اذا كنا بمنطقة ربح  ليس مستثمارين نملك ملاين الدولارت فأنت ضحية ذلك ولست لوحدك معك الكثير من الاخوة لا اقول الا لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله  
فاذا تقنع بالربح والدخول بتوصية بستوب اقل من الهدف اقولك استمر اذا بقراء لهذا وهذا سايزورك المارجن مرة اخرى واكثر 
فلاتفهمني اقولك تابع توصياتي انما اي توصية مبنيه على اساس نقطة دخول و هدف وستوب فاستمر التوصيه الماركت وغيره فلابتعاد افضل 
اذا احترت بالدخول فرضا واحد بيقول بيع واخر بيقول شراء ابتعد من الاثنين
التوصية الواضحة حلل بما تملكه مما تعرف فاذا وجدتها قريبه من تحليلك توكل على الله 
لاتدخل بتوصية مهما يكن بدون ستوب الستوب الذي يتعدى 100 نقطة ابعد عنها الستوب الصحيح يكون 50 نقطة تزيد تنقص بعض النقاط 
اذا رأيت نفسك مندفع للدخول اقصد أن المؤاشرات تغريك بالدخول فابتعد عن الدخول اذا رأيت العكس ادخل وهكذا  
بالاخير لا احد يفهمني غلط لا اقصد احد بعينه ولكن والله يصاب الانسان بالملل من مما يقراء من مواضيع لا اساس لها بالتحليل 
 قصدت الخير للجميع

----------


## ابوحاتم999

> والله يا ابوحاتم ما اعرف ماذا اقول لك الله يعوض عليك بأحسن منها 
> المشكله ليست مشكلتك لوحدك مشكلة الجميع  
> المنتدى كل من يكتب على كيفه واحد يقول لا للشراء وواحد يقول لا للبيع وهكذا ونحن مضاربين يومي هدفنا 50 او 100 نقطة ونطمع بالكثير اذا كنا بمنطقة ربح  ليس مستثمارين نملك ملاين الدولارت فأنت ضحية ذلك ولست لوحدك معك الكثير من الاخوة لا اقول الا لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله  
> فاذا تقنع بالربح والدخول بتوصية بستوب اقل من الهدف اقولك استمر اذا بقراء لهذا وهذا سايزورك المارجن مرة اخرى واكثر 
> فلاتفهمني اقولك تابع توصياتي انما اي توصية مبنيه على اساس نقطة دخول و هدف وستوب فاستمر التوصيه الماركت وغيره فلابتعاد افضل 
> اذا احترت بالدخول فرضا واحد بيقول بيع واخر بيقول شراء ابتعد من الاثنين
> التوصية الواضحة حلل بما تملكه مما تعرف فاذا وجدتها قريبه من تحليلك توكل على الله 
> لاتدخل بتوصية مهما يكن بدون ستوب الستوب الذي يتعدى 100 نقطة ابعد عنها الستوب الصحيح يكون 50 نقطة تزيد تنقص بعض النقاط 
> اذا رأيت نفسك مندفع للدخول اقصد أن المؤاشرات تغريك بالدخول فابتعد عن الدخول اذا رأيت العكس ادخل وهكذا  
> ...

  يعطيك الف عافية 
ان شالله من الاسبوع القادم بكون متابع يومي لتوصياتك  ؟؟؟  
ولكن كيف عن طريق الماتبعه لكتاباتك  او فيه طرقة اخرى  اشوف بعض المنصات   ولا اعرف كيف طريقتها 
ولك خاالص التحية

----------


## aljameel

راقبو اليورو استرالي والله اعلم فيه خير احتمال بينزل 1.4150 تقريبا تزيد تنقص بعض النقاط المهم هو بمنطقة ارتداد  المهم فوق 1.4100\1.4090 متوقع ارتداد وصعود امما صعود تصحيحي بحدود 500 نقطة او مواصلة الصعود لاهداف بعيده والقناعة كنزل  لو نزل تحت 1.4100 يفضل الانتظار للاسبوع القادم  لا للاستعجال يفضل الدخول باقل ستوب ممكن   والله الموفق

----------


## 1824

المشكلة اخوي حاتم انت حاطها بتوقيعك ارضى بالقليل يأتيك الكثير والله طبقها مع ادارة رأس المال والله تشوف نفسك فوق فوق والله الموفق الله يعوضك اخوي وسلام عليكم

----------


## 1824

تقصد على شارت الساعة فيبو 23 والله في بس لا يكسرها

----------


## aljameel

> يعطيك الف عافية 
> ان شالله من الاسبوع القادم بكون متابع يومي لتوصياتك ؟؟؟ 
> ولكن كيف عن طريق الماتبعه لكتاباتك او فيه طرقة اخرى اشوف بعض المنصات ولا اعرف كيف طريقتها 
> ولك خاالص التحية

 اخي ابوحاتم انا لا اقصد ان تتابعني متى مارأيت توصية لي او لغيري واقتنعت بها توكل على الله المنتدى ملئ بالموصين وفيهم الخير جزاهم الله خير
عن نفسي انا بكتب توصية شبه يوميه بنقطة دخول وستوب وهدف فانت راقب التوصية وادخل اما من نقطة الدخول او من اقرب نقطة للستوب

----------


## 1824

> راقبو اليورو استرالي والله اعلم فيه خير احتمال بينزل 1.4150 تقريبا تزيد تنقص بعض النقاط المهم هو بمنطقة ارتداد  المهم فوق 1.4100\1.4090 متوقع ارتداد وصعود امما صعود تصحيحي بحدود 500 نقطة او مواصلة الصعود لاهداف بعيده والقناعة كنزل  لو نزل تحت 1.4100 يفضل الانتظار للاسبوع القادم  لا للاستعجال يفضل الدخول باقل ستوب ممكن   والله الموفق

 تقصد فيبو 23 1.4160 والله اذا ما كسرها حلوة 100 نقطة طازة

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو اليورو استرالي والله اعلم فيه خير  احتمال بينزل 1.4150 تقريبا تزيد تنقص بعض النقاط المهم هو بمنطقة ارتداد  المهم فوق 1.4100\1.4090 متوقع ارتداد وصعود امما صعود تصحيحي بحدود 500 نقطة او مواصلة الصعود لاهداف بعيده والقناعة كنزل  لو نزل تحت 1.4100 يفضل الانتظار للاسبوع القادم  لا للاستعجال يفضل الدخول باقل ستوب ممكن    والله الموفق

 راقبوه مع الاسترالي دولار لانهم عكس بعضهم والله اعلم  الاسترالي دولار الان بمنطقة بيع عند 8760 المهم تحت 8835 وهي الستوب  متوقع بينزل كهدف بإذن الله  8590 ومتوقع والله اعلم مواصلة النزول    فاذا لم يصعد فوق 8835 فتوقعو صعود اليورو استرالي اذا الاسترالي دولار اخترق 8835 يفضل الابتعاد عن اليورو استرالي للاسبوع القادم ولكل حادث حديث  والله الموفق

----------


## 1824

ابو مروان نشتري ولا

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان نشتري ولا

 لا تستعجل اخي

----------


## aljameel

من دخل على توصيتي للكيبل يغلق الشراء   الكيبل مالم يخترق 1.5053 فلا صعود له فهو للنزول هدف الموجه 1.5030 وصل له   1.5030 هو هدف تصحيحي لموجه هابطة من 1.5523 للـ 1.4230 تصحيحها عند 1.5030 والله اعلم  ومن يقول غير ذلك مع احترامي له لايفقه شي بالتحليل   ولو صعد فتكون ضربة حظ معه   تحت 1.5053 للبيع فقط   اذا اخترق 1.5053 لكل حادث حديث  بعد الاختراق لم يتبقى له اهداف الدبل بوتوم هل يصعد له ام لا الله اعلم اهداف الدبل بوتوم 1.5340\1.5500 ليس شرط الوصول لها نسبة مصداقية الدبل بوتوم 70%  احتمال الاسبوع القادم لن اكون متواجد للسفر ارجو معذرتي مقدما واذا لم اسافر اكون بإذن الله معكم  والله الموفق

----------


## amiro

> من دخل على توصيتي للكيبل يغلق الشراء   الكيبل مالم يخترق 1.5053 فلا صعود له فهو للنزول هدف الموجه 1.5030 وصل له   1.5030 هو هدف تصحيحي لموجه هابطة من 1.5523 للـ 1.4230 تصحيحها عند 1.5030 والله اعلم  ومن يقول غير ذلك مع احترامي له لايفقه شي بالتحليل   ولو صعد فتكون ضربة حظ معه   تحت 1.5053 للبيع فقط   اذا اخترق 1.5053 لكل حادث حديث  بعد الاختراق لم يتبقى له اهداف الدبل بوتوم هل يصعد له ام لا الله اعلم اهداف الدبل بوتوم 1.5340\1.5500 ليس شرط الوصول لها نسبة مصداقية الدبل بوتوم 70%  احتمال الاسبوع القادم لن اكون متواجد للسفر ارجو معذرتي مقدما واذا لم اسافر اكون بإذن الله معكم  والله الموفق

 بارك الله فيك وجعل ايامك كلها ارباح

----------


## $بدون ستب لوس$

اخي الجميل الباوند صاع وبشكل واضح جداا واهداف فوق  لحظة القوية الشرائية   اتوقع سوف يكون صاعد الى 7/2
اما بنسبة للنزول حاليا لا نزول  انا كنت محلل الاستراليني دولار هذه الاسبوع صعود الى 1.5050 ومن هناك البيع  بشرط يتحقق الهدف اقص حدا يوم الثلاثاء ولكن الهدف تحقق اليوم

----------


## amiro

> والله يا ابوحاتم ما اعرف ماذا اقول لك الله يعوض عليك بأحسن منها 
> المشكله ليست مشكلتك لوحدك مشكلة الجميع  
> المنتدى كل من يكتب على كيفه واحد يقول لا للشراء وواحد يقول لا للبيع وهكذا ونحن مضاربين يومي هدفنا 50 او 100 نقطة ونطمع بالكثير اذا كنا بمنطقة ربح  ليس مستثمارين نملك ملاين الدولارت فأنت ضحية ذلك ولست لوحدك معك الكثير من الاخوة لا اقول الا لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله  
> فاذا تقنع بالربح والدخول بتوصية بستوب اقل من الهدف اقولك استمر اذا بقراء لهذا وهذا سايزورك المارجن مرة اخرى واكثر 
> فلاتفهمني اقولك تابع توصياتي انما اي توصية مبنيه على اساس نقطة دخول و هدف وستوب فاستمر التوصيه الماركت وغيره فلابتعاد افضل 
> اذا احترت بالدخول فرضا واحد بيقول بيع واخر بيقول شراء ابتعد من الاثنين
> التوصية الواضحة حلل بما تملكه مما تعرف فاذا وجدتها قريبه من تحليلك توكل على الله 
> لاتدخل بتوصية مهما يكن بدون ستوب الستوب الذي يتعدى 100 نقطة ابعد عنها الستوب الصحيح يكون 50 نقطة تزيد تنقص بعض النقاط 
> اذا رأيت نفسك مندفع للدخول اقصد أن المؤاشرات تغريك بالدخول فابتعد عن الدخول اذا رأيت العكس ادخل وهكذا  
> ...

  :Good:

----------


## khalid almassry

ماشاء الله عليك أخي أبومروان موفق دائما

----------


## salman123

مرحبا اخي  الجميل ....    
اذا ممكن تبين توجه زوج الاسترالي ين   .........    مع العلم  اني قمت ببيعه  77.65  
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## Abomagid_6767

السلام عليكم أخي الجميل بارك الله فيك

----------


## مبارز

اخترق الكيبل ابو مروان
ما هي الاهداف 
و ما شكل السوق عملات تطلع و تنزل عكس بعض اية رؤيتك عامة

----------


## مبارز

ما رؤيتك للفرنك السويسري عمال نازل بدون تصحيح 
الف نقطة الان بدون اي تصحيحات

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  
أسف على الغياب وعدم المتابعه بداعي السفر 
موفقين بإذن الله جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> اخترق الكيبل ابو مروان
> ما هي الاهداف 
> و ما شكل السوق عملات تطلع و تنزل عكس بعض اية رؤيتك عامة

 اخي ماذا تقصد باخترق الكيبل لم افهمك  انا اخر مشاركة لي للكيبل ذكرت بانه للنزول بإذن الله وهاهو نازل للـ 1.4870   الان والله اعلم امامه صعود فوق 1.4850 متوقع الصعود كالتالي  اما صعود لتصحيح جزء من الموجه عند 1.4960 تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول للـ 1.4830\1.4800 قابلة للزيادة بإذن الله  او الصعود لتصحيح الموجه الابطة ويكون تصحيحه عند 1.5000 للـ 1.5050 اما من احدهم او مابينهم المهم تحت 1.5094 ومنها ينزل لهدف 1.4880 وكسر اللو سيذهب لاهداف بعيده بإذن الله تصل به للـ 1.4800 وابعد من ذلك  او يواصل صعود وهو الاحتمال الاضعف حتى اللحضة والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار والله اعلم  منطقة البيع من 1.2290 للـ 1.2320   الستوب 1.2345  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2180  كسر 1.2150 خليكم فيه بإذن الله اهداف ابعد  النزول تحت 1.2100 يدخلنا بموجه هابطة ومتوقع والله اعلم لن تتوقف الاعند 1.1600 تقريبا قابله للزيادة  المهم بكسر اللو السابق   يفضل الدخول بالمراقبه   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ما رؤيتك للفرنك السويسري عمال نازل بدون تصحيح 
> الف نقطة الان بدون اي تصحيحات

 واليورو فرنك والله اعلم  من قبل وصيت عليه من شهرين او اكثر وهو عند 1.4350 يتراوح عندها وذكرت له اهداف لاتصدق فرصه لمن يهوى الاهداف البعيده وذكرت اهدافه على ماتذكر الاول عند 1.2000 والثاني تحت 1.0000 وهاهو والحمد لله ينزل مايقارب 1300 نقطة  الان والله اعلم متوقع له صعود للتصحيح والتصحيح يكون عند منطقة 1.3400 للـ 1.3500 الستوب 1.3550 الهدف بإذن الله 1.2900 قابل للزيادة لابعد من ذلك لمن يصبر عليه والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

لا للاستعجال ببيع اليورو يفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب والله اعلم

----------


## القناص المصري

*الدولار فرنك اخي الجميل ايه الاخبار معاه انا معلق في شرا ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## aljameel

> *الدولار فرنك اخي الجميل ايه الاخبار معاه انا معلق في شرا ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

 المفروض والله اعلم فوق 1.0698 او 648 بمنطقة ارتداد فانت راقبه مع اليورو هو بالغالب عكس اليورو والله اعلم 
اذا ارتد متوقع يذهب 1.0850\900 والله اعلم 
اخي نصيحة لاتعمل بدون ستوب

----------


## lionofegypt2020

حمد الله على سلامتك ابو مروان ايه اخبار اليورو ين يا غالى وشكرا لك على متابعتك

----------


## aljameel

اخواني ارجو تعذروني المنتدى ثقيل جدا المشاركة بصعوبة ترسل بعد عدت محاولات

----------


## aljameel

> حمد الله على سلامتك ابو مروان ايه اخبار اليورو ين يا غالى وشكرا لك على متابعتك

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك  اليورو ين والله اعلم  الاسبوع الماضي نوهت عليه بانه بموجه هابطة و حددت بيعه من 111 وصعد للـ 110.86 ومرة اخرى صعد للـ 110.82 ولم يصل لنقطة البيع   اتوقع والله اعلم افضل مناطق البيع من 109.50 او 110 او مابينهم لو صعد لهم  والستوب 110.70   والهدف بإذن الله 108 وكسر اللو ابعد من ذلك وكسر 106.39 هاتشوف العجب والله اعلم  مالم يكسر 106.39 فيكون للشراء وهي الستوب  النقطة 106.39 تمثل قاع موجه صاعده اهدافها اما تصحيحيه او صعوديه لاهداف بعيده والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

من سألني عن الدولار فرنك الاخ القناص المصري  ساضع لك نقطة شراء للدولار فرنك اذا وصل لها وعند تساوي ربحك مع الخسارة اغلق الاثنين يفضل  واذا لم يصل لنقطة الشراء فأنت بعقد شرائك وإن شاء الله تطلع منه بربح  المهم الشراء من 1.0650 او اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 1.0600  الهدف بإذن الله 1.0770 قابل للزيادة والله اعلم  موفق اخي بإذن الله والله يبعد عنك وعنا جميعا الخسارة  والله الموفق

----------


## 1824

اليورو  توقعات اليورو الاتجاه المتوقع لهذا اليوم هابط على الأنظمة الزمنية اللحظية يتطلب كسراً لمستوى 1.2150 لفتح الطريق أمام التوجه نحو مستويات 1.2070 ثم 1.2000 ويشترط ثبات التداولات دون مستوى 1.2335

----------


## القناص المصري

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الجميل وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة لتوصية اليورو بصراحة السعر اذا وقف عند نقطة البيع اكثر من ساعه انا اخاف منه  
فالحذر واجب

----------


## aljameel

الغاء توصية اليورو ومجرد ارى فرصة اخرى سابلغ بها بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة لليورو المفروض لايتجاوز 1.2345 + السبيرد  والخيار لكم بالدخول او الانتظار انا للامانه دخلت من 1.2330 والله يرزقنا جميعا  والسعر الحالي 1.2330  من حسابه لايتحمل خسائر الافضل الانتظار   والله الموفق

----------


## bilalo25

> اليورو دولار والله اعلم  منطقة البيع من 1.2290 للـ 1.2320   الستوب 1.2345  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2180  كسر 1.2150 خليكم فيه بإذن الله اهداف ابعد  النزول تحت 1.2100 يدخلنا بموجه هابطة ومتوقع والله اعلم لن تتوقف الاعند 1.1600 تقريبا قابله للزيادة  المهم بكسر اللو السابق   يفضل الدخول بالمراقبه   والله الموفق

  

> لا للاستعجال ببيع اليورو يفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب والله اعلم

 *الحمد لله على السلامة يا ابو مرون 
بارك الله فيك
انا بعت اليورو الآن والى الاهداف باذن الله*

----------


## 1824

ابو مروان اليورو عند مقاومة فيبو 61.8 على فريم الساعة

----------


## aljameel

الله يسلمك اخي ويبارك فيك 
النقطة 1.2345 اخترقت يفضل الانتظار الان حتى نشوف نقطة اخرى

----------


## xrayan2

ah rayk fe el magnoon  hl men s3ood

----------


## bilalo25

*اوكي اعتقد اليورو ذاهب الى 1.3400 الآن*
نقطة افظل وندخل فيها*

----------


## aalaoni

> ah rayk fe el magnoon  hl men s3ood

 الترجمة 
ايه رايك في المجنون؟ هل من صعود؟ :Big Grin:

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للكيبل انا ذكرت مناطق بيع هي 1.5000 او 1.5050 او مابينهم   متوقع والله اعلم النزول لهدف بإذن الله 1.4880 تقريبا كسر اللو مزيد من النزول متوقع 1.4800 او قريب منها وكسر 1.4800 متوقع مزيد من النزول  ومجرد كسر 1.4850 نتوقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم انما التاكيد لذلك فيما بعد  انا للامانه دخلت شراء من 1.4880 واغلقت الشراء عند 1.5000 ولله الحمد 120 نقطة فضل من رب العالمين  ودخلت بيع من 1.5000 وساعزز البيع في حال صعد للنقطة 1.5050 او قريب منها   والستوب 1.5094 وفي حال صعد فوق 1.5053 سارفع الستوب للـ 1.5110   المهم الربح لابد من ملاحقته فاحتمال يتغير شي الله اعلم واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله اذا متواجد   ولكن يجب متابعة التالي مراقبة النقطة 1.4950 للـ 1.4920 في حال لم يكسر 1.4900 نغلق البيع وندخل شراء والستوب 1.4900 وهدفنا بإذن الله 100 نقطة في حال واصل خليكم فيه في حال اكتفى راقبوه فاحتمال نغلق وندخل بيع وهكذا واذا متواجد سابلغكم وان لم اكن متواجد اعذروني مقدما  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

اليورو والله اعلم سنراقبه عند 1.2270 للـ 1.2240  وسندخل شراء من المنطقة  والستوب 1.2220  هدفنا بإذن الله 1.2370\1.2400   اذا اخترق الهاي خليكم فيه فاحتمال يواصل للـ 1.2550\600 وتكون نهاية الصعود له والله اعلم  ولكل حادث حديث  والله الموفق  والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## ali_sii

السلام عليكم
هو اليورو  بيع ولا شراء اخى الجميل

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اليورو دولار يصل الى مناطق 1.2480 الكيبل يصل الى مناطق 1.5160 ربنا يسهل الاحوال ويستر للجميع

----------


## مسافر

لماذا اصحاب التوصيات اذا عكس السعر يختفون
اين انت يالجميل : ?

----------


## الثائر

اي صفقة تقصد عاكسة اخي

----------


## aljameel

> لماذا اصحاب التوصيات اذا عكس السعر يختفون
> اين انت يالجميل : ?

 خايف منك ومتخفي  انت من تعطيني اجري   أين أنت يالجميل  الاجابة انا عند اليورو استرالي 850 نقطة أنا عند الاسترالي دولار 400 نقطة أنا عند النيوزلندي دولار 300 نقطة أنا عند المجنون 350 نقطة أنا عند الكيبل 300 نقطة أنا عند الدولار كندي 650 نقطة هذا مايحضرني الان وبامكانك الرجوع للصفحات الخلفيه هذا الاسبوع فقط  هذا ماتركته للجميع يوم الجمعه قبل الأستأذان بداعي السفر اتحداك واتحدى من يكون كأن يأتي بنصفها ليس باسبوع بل شهر وشهرين وسته اشهر  أين أنت وأين انتم يارواد الموضوع كلمة شكرا لم تكتب  كلمة مبرووك لم تكتب بالرغم الكلمه الطيبه صدقة لن اعتب على احد بالرغم تحز بالنفس ولا احد منكم قال كلمة حق بحقي والرد عليه اعتقد كلاكما مسافرين  وبالاكيد انا من يسافر للبعيد بامكاني افعل معرفات بعدد الاعضاء واكتب تطبيل لنفسي كما يفعل الغير  برامج الاي بي  لاتعد ولا تحصى على قفا من يشيل ولن افعل  انا لن اخسر فأنتم الخاسرون وساتثبت لكم الايام  اما أنت يامسافر  فاهدافك لاوجود لها هنا  فسافر أينما تريد فاهدافك معروفه  والسلام ختام

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> خايف منك ومتخفي  انت من تعطيني اجري  أين أنت يالجميل الاجابة انا عند اليورو استرالي 850 نقطة أنا عند الاسترالي دولار 400 نقطة أنا عند النيوزلندي دولار 300 نقطة أنا عند المجنون 350 نقطة أنا عند الكيبل 300 نقطة أنا عند الدولار كندي 650 نقطة هذا مايحضرني الان وبامكانك الرجوع للصفحات الخلفيه هذا الاسبوع فقط  هذا ماتركته للجميع يوم الجمعه قبل الأستأذان بداعي السفر اتحداك واتحدى من يكون كأن يأتي بنصفها ليس باسبوع بل شهر وشهرين وسته اشهر  أين أنت وأين انتم يارواد الموضوع كلمة شكرا لم تكتب كلمة مبرووك لم تكتب بالرغم الكلمه الطيبه صدقة لن اعتب على احد بالرغم تحز بالنفس ولا احد منكم قال كلمة حق بحقي والرد عليه اعتقد كلاكما مسافرين وبالاكيد انا من يسافر للبعيد بامكاني افعل معرفات بعدد الاعضاء واكتب تطبيل لنفسي كما يفعل الغير  برامج الاي بي لاتعد ولا تحصى على قفا من يشيل ولن افعل  انا لن اخسر فأنتم الخاسرون وساتثبت لكم الايام  اما أنت يامسافر فاهدافك لاوجود لها هنا فسافر أينما تريد فاهدافك معروفه  والسلام ختام

 حبيب قلبى ابو مروان لا تزعل نفسك من ها الشخص فى ناس كدة تدخل وتقول اى كلام وخلاص لا تزعل نفسك ابدا فانت تاج على الرؤس والله شاهد على ذلك ياما كسبنا معاك مئات النقاط والايام دى وكل الاوقات ولا تنسى اليورو ين اليوم تم التقاطة وكسبنا منه نقاط عديدة وانا عن نفسى الحمد لله ماشى فيه تمام والله ينور عليك وتم اغلاق الصفقة الان والف الف مبرووووك الاهداف المتتالية والكيبل تم التقاطة ايضا بيع وتم الاغلاق الان الف الف مبروووك الاهداف لا تزعل نفسك ابداااا من هؤلاء الاشخاص لانك انت غير اى شخص اخر بالمنتدى تحياتى لك يا زعيممممم

----------


## lionofegypt2020

وبعدين الشخص دة عنده مشاركة واحدة ؟؟؟!!!  يعنى كبر دماغك منه وانت فاهم الباقى طبعا  تحياتى لك يا غالىىىىىىىىىىى  ومبروووووووووووووووك الارباح

----------


## 77077

السلام عليكم طول بالك ياعمي انت من ثقات المنتدي

----------


## ali alrashidi

الله يعطيك العافيه ابو مروان 
والله انك ماقصرت وطول عمرك ما تقصر 
وبالنسبه للاشخاص اللي بيتكلمون كم مره وانا اقول لادارة المنتدى لازم يوقفوا هالموضوع 
اكثر من واحد تعرض للي صار معك اليوم وللمره الثانيه معك انت بالذات  
رساله للاداره 
الجميل اولهم وماجد والعاشق ولجميع من تعرض للاساءه  وبكل اختصار فالمنتدى قائم عليهم  
يعني لو خرجوا من المنتدى لخرج الآف معهم 
وانا اول واحد بيقول  اعتذار رسمي لابو مروان 
وهذي نصيحه لان كثر الدق يفك الحديد 
ومتاكد انه المراقبين ينتبهوا وبسرعه لمشاركاتي انا واللي مثلي لانه احنا نقول الحق 
بس الاشخاص اللي بيسبوا وبيسببو مشاكل اخذو راحتهم في المنتدى 
سلام

----------


## a.m.a14

> الله يعطيك العافيه ابو مروان 
> والله انك ماقصرت وطول عمرك ما تقصر 
> وبالنسبه للاشخاص اللي بيتكلمون كم مره وانا اقول لادارة المنتدى لازم يوقفوا هالموضوع 
> اكثر من واحد تعرض للي صار معك اليوم وللمره الثانيه معك انت بالذات  
> رساله للاداره 
> الجميل اولهم وماجد والعاشق ولجميع من تعرض للاساءه  وبكل اختصار فالمنتدى قائم عليهم  
> يعني لو خرجوا من المنتدى لخرج الآف معهم 
> وانا اول واحد بيقول  اعتذار رسمي لابو مروان 
> وهذي نصيحه لان كثر الدق يفك الحديد 
> ...

 
سلمت اناملك 
 والله انك وافي يالجميل بيض الله وجهك

----------


## new2007

السلام عليكم جميعا
الاخ العزيز الجميل
كما تعودنا على تحليلاتك المتقنة 
وضعنا فيك الثقة
ولا نريدك ان نزعجك بكثرة الردود 
فالجميع يعرفك ليس هنا فقط وانما فى ورش التوصيات جميعها وجمع الاعضاء فى المنتدى 
فلا تشغل بالك بما يقال
وفقنا الله جميععا
والى الامام دائما

----------


## heidar elselehdar

اخى و حبيبى فى الله يا ابو مروان
انا تركت المنتدى و الفوركس لبضعة اسابيع بسبب انى كنت استعد للسفر
و اليوم اول مرة ادخل على موضوعك الجميل فانا فى الاسابيع الماضية لم ادخل الا على بعض المواضيع العامة و التى لا علاقة لها بالتوصيات
و اول مشاركة اقراها لك بعد هذه المدة القاك بتتخانق
يا راجل انظر الى معرف صاحب المشاركة التى ضايقتك فهذه اول مشاركة له فى اول يوم له و رغم هذا سؤاله يدل على انه ليس غريبا عن المنتدى يعنى يا اخى الموضوع واضح و ضوح الشمس  و كان اولى بك ان تضحك على تعليقه هذا و لا تعيره اهتمام
يا اخى انت كبير فلا تعير مثل هؤلاء الصغار اهتمام

----------


## new2007

> لماذا اصحاب التوصيات اذا عكس السعر يختفون
> اين انت يالجميل : ?

 يا اخى اتق الله فى كلامك فهذه الورشة للتوصيات والتحليلات مختلفة
ويبدو انك جديد علينا فلا تعكر صفونا 
واهلا وهلا بيك فى حدود الالتزام وعدم التطاول
وما يخصك فى الاموضوع لما انت عارف ان اصحاب التوصيات بيختفوا لما تعكس وعملت ايه بكلمتك هذه
اقولك هل لك معرفة بصاحب الموضوع :
لا : فلاتكرر مافعلت
نعم: لا انت مخطىء وليس هو كما تظن 
ونعتذر جميعا لصاحب الموضوع عن الاساءة الغير مقصودة
اعتذار رسمى بلون توصياته

----------


## ads

كلمة حق أنت رجل رائع ولك من أسمك النصيب الكثير فأنت حقا جميل فلا تلتفت الى من لا يعرفك  
أنت نعم الرجل ونعم المعين على البورصه بعد الله شكرا لك على كل ما قدمته وتقدمه لاخوانك

----------


## مبارز

الأخ ابو مروان انت تستخدم اساسا موجات اليوت في التحليل و هذة ادق الطرق في التحليل 
و الحمد لله و من ميزاتها استخدام ستوب و اعادة الدخول من نقط اخري مميزة تعوض خسارة الأستوب 
و لكن اليوت تحتاج شخص ظو حنكة و مهارة شديدة و الحمد لله متوفرة فيك
و ارجو من الله ان يزيدك خبرة و علما نفعا لك و للمسلمين 
و اري انك في هذا الباب لا تنتظر اطرأ من احد و الحمد لله
فالأجر من الله دائما هو الأمل
و فقك الله

----------


## فارس سبيع

ترجع لنا بالسلامه فعلا جميل وتوصياتك  اجمل 
والاجمل من ذلك انك لاتاخذ المسافر باول زله  اعتبرها زلة لسان 
والمسامح كريم  وانت فعلا كريم بجهدك وعلمك مكرم متابعينك بتوصياتك ومن لايعرفك يجهلك 
وشكرا لك على ما تبذله لوجه الله من توصيات 
تمنيتي للجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## شـــروق

> خايف منك ومتخفي  انت من تعطيني اجري  أين أنت يالجميل الاجابة انا عند اليورو استرالي 850 نقطة أنا عند الاسترالي دولار 400 نقطة أنا عند النيوزلندي دولار 300 نقطة أنا عند المجنون 350 نقطة أنا عند الكيبل 300 نقطة أنا عند الدولار كندي 650 نقطة هذا مايحضرني الان وبامكانك الرجوع للصفحات الخلفيه هذا الاسبوع فقط  هذا ماتركته للجميع يوم الجمعه قبل الأستأذان بداعي السفر اتحداك واتحدى من يكون كأن يأتي بنصفها ليس باسبوع بل شهر وشهرين وسته اشهر  أين أنت وأين انتم يارواد الموضوع كلمة شكرا لم تكتب كلمة مبرووك لم تكتب بالرغم الكلمه الطيبه صدقة لن اعتب على احد بالرغم تحز بالنفس ولا احد منكم قال كلمة حق بحقي والرد عليه اعتقد كلاكما مسافرين وبالاكيد انا من يسافر للبعيد بامكاني افعل معرفات بعدد الاعضاء واكتب تطبيل لنفسي كما يفعل الغير  برامج الاي بي لاتعد ولا تحصى على قفا من يشيل ولن افعل  انا لن اخسر فأنتم الخاسرون وساتثبت لكم الايام  اما أنت يامسافر فاهدافك لاوجود لها هنا فسافر أينما تريد فاهدافك معروفه  والسلام ختام

   والله ما ألومك يا أخي الجميل   لكن الكثير يتابعك بصمت مثلي حتى اسمك يتردد في المجالس   اسأل الله يا أخي ان تعود لنا ولا يحرمنا منك ومن عطائك الذي بلا حدود,,

----------


## محمد12345

لماذا اصحاب التوصيات اذا عكس السعر يختفون
اين انت يالجميل : ?  
---------------------------------------------- رجعت للخلف ووجدت انها اول مشاركة لك , الا تستحي علي نفسك الا تخاف الله في نفسك , هل تريده ان يبتعد حتي تبقي الساحة لشخص ما تريده او متفق معاه , لان الجميل مسيطر عليك وعليه , الجميل بيقول بيعوا من اقرب نقطة للاستب او اشتروا من اقرب نقطة للاستب , ماذا تريد منه ولماذا هو بالذات , ينحرموا مجموعة من اجل وجهك خاف ربك , اللي بتسويه في الاخرين راح يسير فيك وممكن يسير في صحتك وفي اعز ماتملك , الله لايرضي الظلم علي عباده .
فعليك الرجوع الي عقلك والاعتذار له شخصيا في المنتدي وامام الملأ حتي يسامحك .    
اما انت يالجميل فلم اكن اتوقع ان تكتب هذه الجملة لاصدقائك  انا لن اخسر فأنتم الخاسرون وساتثبت لكم الايام 
ماذنبهم , معك حق لانهم لم يدافعوا عنك ويوقفوه عند حده ولكن هم بسطاء فيه ناس تحب المشاغبة  (اصحاب مشاكل ) , وفيه ناس تحب تمشي جنب الحيط فألتمس لهم العذر . عود لهم من الان حتي لاتشمت الاعداء فيهم . لان كلمة الحق يجب ان تقال .

----------


## رشدي

> خايف منك ومتخفي  انت من تعطيني اجري  أين أنت يالجميل الاجابة انا عند اليورو استرالي 850 نقطة أنا عند الاسترالي دولار 400 نقطة أنا عند النيوزلندي دولار 300 نقطة أنا عند المجنون 350 نقطة أنا عند الكيبل 300 نقطة أنا عند الدولار كندي 650 نقطة هذا مايحضرني الان وبامكانك الرجوع للصفحات الخلفيه هذا الاسبوع فقط  هذا ماتركته للجميع يوم الجمعه قبل الأستأذان بداعي السفر اتحداك واتحدى من يكون كأن يأتي بنصفها ليس باسبوع بل شهر وشهرين وسته اشهر  أين أنت وأين انتم يارواد الموضوع كلمة شكرا لم تكتب كلمة مبرووك لم تكتب بالرغم الكلمه الطيبه صدقة لن اعتب على احد بالرغم تحز بالنفس ولا احد منكم قال كلمة حق بحقي والرد عليه اعتقد كلاكما مسافرين وبالاكيد انا من يسافر للبعيد بامكاني افعل معرفات بعدد الاعضاء واكتب تطبيل لنفسي كما يفعل الغير  برامج الاي بي لاتعد ولا تحصى على قفا من يشيل ولن افعل  انا لن اخسر فأنتم الخاسرون وساتثبت لكم الايام  اما أنت يامسافر فاهدافك لاوجود لها هنا فسافر أينما تريد فاهدافك معروفه  والسلام ختام

    انت الجميل  وشاء من شاء  وابي من ابي  ولا احلي كلمة شكر تكفيك ... :Eh S(7):   ولا اكبر محلل يجاريك  وان استطاع احد رد الجميل لن يوافيك   ربي يحرسك ومن نعيمه يعطيك

----------


## zedan

استادي ابومروان
نحن المتابعين لتوصياتك والمستفادين منها والمقدرين لجهدك ام المسافر فهو جبان لانة دخل بمعرف جديد لنفث سمه.... 
لن نسمح ولن تسمح بهدم هدا الصرح بيد جبان..
اللهم اجعل ماتبدله في ميزان حسناتك واللهم ارحم من عقبك وارحم من علمك...

----------


## bilalo25

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي جميل ,,انا من متابعيك بشكل متقطع , ولكن لم ادخل صفقة او توصية منك الاّ وكانت بها الخير والبركة ,,, الحمد لله رب العالمين 
الله سبحانه وتعالى جعلك سبب من اسباب الخير على عباده , واعتقد ان من يكتب له الرزق في السماء ويكون من العاملين في الفوركس ,يهديه الله اليك والى امثالك من الناس الشرفاء المخلصين في عملهم , ويوفق الى متابعتك دائما 
اخي ابو مروان ,, آسف للاطالة .,, ولكن , ارجو ان تعذرني لقلة مداخلتي وشكرك وهذا ليس بخلا مني ,, بل لسببن اولا لعدم تشتيت الافكار بكثرة الردود وبعثرة المشاركات ,, وثانيا لقلة تواجدي بالمنتدى 
ارجو المعذرة والسماح , ولا تلتفت لبعض الحاقدين الحاسدين 
الشكر والحمد لله الذي هدانا ووفقنا , وشكرا لك اخي جميل والف مبروك لدقة تحليلك وصواب نظريتك ونسال الله ان يديم عليك الصحة والعافية والخير 
جمعة مباركة باذن الله ,, 
والسلام عليكم ,,, *

----------


## Angel2010

صباح الخير ولورد والياسين والفل والجووووووووووووري لأحلى جميل وصباحكم  عسل ويوم مبارك وجمعه مباركه ع الكل -  يا عمي أبو مروان انتا من يوووووووووم يومك ذهب واحلى من الذهب   
ولا احلي كلمة شكر تكفيك ... 
ولا اكبر محلل يجاريك
- صدق اخوي رشدي وكلنا معك 
اخوك أرحيم

----------


## مبارز

اخي الكريم ابو مروان انا جد حزين انك تضايقت من هذا الشخص الذي كتب ما كتب
و جد حزين انك انتظرت الشكر من الناس
و اعزرني للجملة الأخيرة
اقول لماذا  برغم ان الله حثنا علي ان نشكر من ساعدنا و لكن  وهي مسئلة هامة جدا كحافز للعمل 
و لكن الجميع يدخلو المنتدي و يأخذوا توصياتك و بها تحليل واضح لانك اليوتي و هذا من اصعب التحليل و ادقة 
و يسكتوا لانك لم تعودنا انتظار الشكر 
و لا تأخذ  شكر الناس و ترد علية و هذا شيء جميل 
لان انتظار الشكر من الله هو الأعظم 
قول لي يا اخي الكريم من يعطي علي خير ساقة اليك حسنات غير الله
اري الا تنظر الي شكر العباد فقد من الله عليك باسباب القوة والذكاء
لا اريد الأطراء 
و لكني فعلا و قد كنت ارسل لك علي الخاص و تذكرني مبارز
رسائل اشكرك و اعجب من دقتك المتناهية 
لكن القطار لا يوقفة الهواء  
اما موضوع السفر فانا أيضا  كنت متضايق  ايضا لانك هتسافر برعم معرفتي انك مشغول و عندك مصالح هامة  تدعوك للسفر
و اكيد الكثير يتمني تواجدا طول اليوم بالمنتدي 
لكن اكرمك الله علي توصياتك الجميلة   
و برغم ذلك كنت واضح في توصياتك و في ايقاف الخسارة و في تحديد نسبة نجاح التوصية  
عموما اخر كلامي لك اقرا عدد المشاهدات و لا تنتظر من الناس شي انتظرة من الفضيل الكريم  
و* تذكر قول الله عز وجل في حادثة الأفك حينما أمر عبادة و ابي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنة الا يوقف فضلة مهما اسأ الية الناس*

----------


## مبارز

الان اعتقد اننا صالحناك يا عم علي موضوع الخفيف اللي اساأ اليك 
موضوع الباوند انت حددت لنا صعود الباوند الي 5340
او 5540 علي اقصد تقدير
اريد ان اعرف الان ما هي وجهة الباوند خصوصا بعد صدور بيان القطاع غير الزراعي الامريكي و هوة من اولة سيء للغاية 
هل تري الدولار سيهوي الي 38% فيبو معاه الباوند يرتفع الي 5340

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> لماذا اصحاب التوصيات اذا عكس السعر يختفون اين انت يالجميل : ?   ---------------------------------------------- رجعت للخلف ووجدت انها اول مشاركة لك , الا تستحي علي نفسك الا تخاف الله في نفسك , هل تريده ان يبتعد حتي تبقي الساحة لشخص ما تريده او متفق معاه , لان الجميل مسيطر عليك وعليه , الجميل بيقول بيعوا من اقرب نقطة للاستب او اشتروا من اقرب نقطة للاستب , ماذا تريد منه ولماذا هو بالذات , ينحرموا مجموعة من اجل وجهك خاف ربك , اللي بتسويه في الاخرين راح يسير فيك وممكن يسير في صحتك وفي اعز ماتملك , الله لايرضي الظلم علي عباده . فعليك الرجوع الي عقلك والاعتذار له شخصيا في المنتدي وامام الملأ حتي يسامحك .     اما انت يالجميل فلم اكن اتوقع ان تكتب هذه الجملة لاصدقائك  انا لن اخسر فأنتم الخاسرون وساتثبت لكم الايام   ماذنبهم , معك حق لانهم لم يدافعوا عنك ويوقفوه عند حده ولكن هم بسطاء فيه ناس تحب المشاغبة (اصحاب مشاكل ) , وفيه ناس تحب تمشي جنب الحيط فألتمس لهم العذر . عود لهم من الان حتي لاتشمت الاعداء فيهم . لان كلمة الحق يجب ان تقال .

 الله ينور عليك يا محمد :Good:  وان شاء الله ابو مروان يقرا ها الكلام ويرجعلنا اليوم بكل سلامة :Eh S(7):

----------


## 1824

جمعة مباركة واخي الجميل اعرفك من مدة اخي وصدقني الكل يدعيلك في قلبة ويعترف بقدراتك كل الي عليك توكل على ربك والله الموفق كما تقول والله الموفق

----------


## قاصد الكريم

ماله حبيب الشعب احلى وانبل جميل منعرف انك اكبر من امثال هؤلاء القافله تسير يا ابو مروان  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## soliter

يا ابو مروان اكيد انت اكبر من كده

----------


## 2e2y2e2

السلام عليكم 
شلونك اخ جميل , اتمنى ان تكون بخير .... بصراحة ان عاتب عليك وبشدة , بهذه السهولة تترك الموضوع وتتركنا ؟؟؟ يا اخى لا تلتفت لبعض المعلقين ممن فى قلوبهم مرض , دعهم وكن معنا نحن 
اتمنى ان تعود اليوم ... اليوم اليوم وليس غدا    :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5190  هذه التوصية لمن خسر امس من توصية الكيبل   المتوقع والله اعلم تحت 1.5241 النزول للـ 1.5100\90  الشراء من 1.5100\90 او اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 1.5050  الهدف بإذن الله  ياخذ ماخسره  والله الموفق

----------


## 2e2y2e2

الحمد لله على السلامة ... عود احمد باذن الله

----------


## رشدي

> بسم الله الحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5190  هذه التوصية لمن خسر امس من توصية الكيبل   المتوقع والله اعلم تحت 1.5241 النزول للـ 1.5100\90  الشراء من 1.5100\90 او اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 1.5050  الهدف بإذن الله ياخذ ماخسره   والله الموفق

   
بالتوفيق يا عمي 
شوف لنا الفرنك لو تسمح يا استاذي 
وبعد إذنك هذا الموضوع بيتك هنا يدخل من تشاء ونتشرف به ولا مكان للحاقدين  :Eh S(7):

----------


## CheFX

مبارك ابو مروان العوده
انا من اليوم سوف اكون من المتابعين باذن الله

----------


## a.m.a14

> بسم الله الحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5190  هذه التوصية لمن خسر امس من توصية الكيبل   المتوقع والله اعلم تحت 1.5241 النزول للـ 1.5100\90  الشراء من 1.5100\90 او اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 1.5050  الهدف بإذن الله  ياخذ ماخسره  والله الموفق

  
دائما كبير ابو مروان  ويهمك اخوانك 
قلبك طيب واخلاقك عالية  سير ياجميل والله يرعاك

----------


## مبارز

اخي ابو مروان لا اقول هذا لاقناعك بالاهتمام ببابك لكن واضح من ردك انك لازلت متضايق من فعل الدخيل علي الباب
فقولك هذة التوصية لمن خسر امس
اليوت و كلنا يعرف هذا تعتمد علي احتمالات ترقيم تبني علي خبرة واسعة و هي متوفرة فيك وزيادة و ايقاف الخسارة بالذات من اساسياتها و ميزتها بعد ايقاف الخسارة 
الحل البديل يعوض الخسارة علي طول و معاه كمان مكسب لانة بيأكد ترقيم 
عموما نبرتك فيها ضيق
ما حد كبير علي الفوركس وعلي خسائرة 
عموما كفاية توصية اليورو استرالي لمن دخلها ربح 850 نقطة في يومين

----------


## aljameel

> بالتوفيق يا عمي 
> شوف لنا الفرنك لو تسمح يا استاذي 
> وبعد إذنك هذا الموضوع بيتك هنا يدخل من تشاء ونتشرف به ولا مكان للحاقدين

 هلا رشدي لم انتبه لسؤالك الا اليوم  انا لا اعرف ماذا تقصد بالفرنك لاني موصي على اليورو فرنك بيع من 1.3400\1.3450 فاذا كان تقصده فهو وصل لنقطة البيع التي توقعتها ولله الحمد وصل 1.2430  وسارفق لك شارت يوضح التوصية وللمعلومية لديه هدف بإذن الله 1.2000 وتحت 1.0000 الشارت يوضح الوضع الحالي هو المفروض يصل 1.3440 ومنها النزول لهدف بإذن الله 1.3000\1.2900 قابل للزيادة المهم تحت 1.3550 فهو للنزوووووول فانت راقب الافتتاح اما البيع في حال ارتفع او البيع من السعر الحالي والتعزيز لو صعد     اذا تقصد الدولار فرنك يفضل الانتظار ولكن راقبه فوق 1.0600 متوقع يصعد للـ 1.0800  منها نراقبه في حال لم يخترق 1.0838 نبيع بهدف بإذن الله 1.0650 كسر اللو متوقع بيواصل نزول  والمجال مفتوح له بالنزول ومنها يبداء رحلة الصعود والمتوقع لايتجاوز 1.0300والله اعلم بجميع الاحوال  في حال واصل صعود واخترق 1.0838 متوقع يصعد للـ 1.0940 ومنها بيداء رحلة نزوله والله اعلم  بالنهاية له صعود تصحيحي اما للـ 1.0800 او 1.0940 او يواصل صعوده ولكن الاقرب بيصحح ثم نزول والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

> هلا رشدي لم انتبه لسؤالك الا اليوم  انا لا اعرف ماذا تقصد بالفرنك لاني موصي على اليورو فرنك بيع من 1.3400\1.3450 فاذا كان تقصده فهو وصل لنقطة البيع التي توقعتها ولله الحمد وصل 1.2430  وسارفق لك شارت يوضح التوصية وللمعلومية لديه هدف بإذن الله 1.2000 وتحت 1.0000 الشارت يوضح الوضع الحالي هو المفروض يصل 1.3440 ومنها النزول لهدف بإذن الله 1.3000\1.2900 قابل للزيادة المهم تحت 1.3550 فهو للنزوووووول فانت راقب الافتتاح اما البيع في حال ارتفع او البيع من السعر الحالي والتعزيز لو صعد     شكرا لك يا استاذي صراحة اعجبني الشارت جدا  الموجات مثالية جدا  وانا معك بياع للموجة الخامسة ان شاء الله    اذا تقصد الدولار فرنك يفضل الانتظار ولكن راقبه فوق 1.0600 متوقع يصعد للـ 1.0800  منها نراقبه في حال لم يخترق 1.0838 نبيع بهدف بإذن الله 1.0650 كسر اللو متوقع بيواصل نزول والمجال مفتوح له بالنزول ومنها يبداء رحلة الصعود والمتوقع لايتجاوز 1.0300والله اعلم بجميع الاحوال  في حال واصل صعود واخترق 1.0838 متوقع يصعد للـ 1.0940 ومنها بيداء رحلة نزوله والله اعلم بالنهاية له صعود تصحيحي اما للـ 1.0800 او 1.0940 او يواصل صعوده ولكن الاقرب بيصحح ثم نزول والله اعلم   والله الموفق

   نعم يا استاذي انا اقصد  الدولار فرنك  لاني دخلت شراء للتصحيح نظرا لبعض المعطيات  منها  تشبع الأر اس اي علي الديلي هو الآن عند ال 20   لذلك سالت حضرتك حتي اتاكد من هدفه وانا وضعت الهدف عند ال 900 ولكن نعدله ان شاء الله لل 800   وشكرا لك بارك الله فيك يا عمووووو  طلب تاني ان تكرمت علينا   تعرف تلميذك طمااااااااااع فلا تؤاخذني من كثرة الطلبات ولن استطيع ان اوفي لك الجميل ما حييت جمايلك كثرت علينا وثقلت  هل نطمع منك في شارتات اسبوعية علي عملتين او اكثر  بها ترقيم للموجات مرسومة حسب رؤيتكم   بارك الله فيك .............. :Eh S(7):

----------


## مبارز

الأخ أبو مروان انت وصيت علي الباوند هبوط الي 5100 ثم الصعود و الأغلاق يوم الجمعة كان ايجابي ووصل الي 5200
ففي حالة كسر 5241 هل نعود الي السيناريو الثاني وهو الصعود الي 5340   5440 
ثانيا يا ريت تكمل معانا رحلة النيوزلندي دولار 
و رحلة اليور استرالي اعتقد انها رحلات موفقة جدا 
اخر شيء اخي الكريم اعتقد في فرصة ذهبية لبيع اليورو دولار لكن لا اعرف نقطة البيع الجيدة فين خصوصا مع خبر  البيع السيء بأسعار فائدة مرتفعة للسندات الاسبانية

----------


## مبارز

ممكن سؤال اخي ابو مروان هل انت من المدينة المنورة

----------


## aljameel

> الأخ أبو مروان انت وصيت علي الباوند هبوط الي 5100 ثم الصعود و الأغلاق يوم الجمعة كان ايجابي ووصل الي 5200
> ففي حالة كسر 5241 هل نعود الي السيناريو الثاني وهو الصعود الي 5340 5440 
> ثانيا يا ريت تكمل معانا رحلة النيوزلندي دولار 
> و رحلة اليور استرالي اعتقد انها رحلات موفقة جدا 
> اخر شيء اخي الكريم اعتقد في فرصة ذهبية لبيع اليورو دولار لكن لا اعرف نقطة البيع الجيدة فين خصوصا مع خبر البيع السيء بأسعار فائدة مرتفعة للسندات الاسبانية

 اخي الكيبل كالتالي والله اعلم  ركز بما اقول  المفروض النزول عند 1.5100\90 كما بالتوصية ثم الصعود للـ 1.5250\1.5240  ومنها تبداء رحلة النزول والله اعلم فلو صعد فوق 1.5250 المفروض لايتجاوز 1.5306  سنراقبه عند 1.5250 او من اقرب نقطة 1.5306 ونبيع والستوب 1.5310  النزول كالتالي اما مواصلة النزول لاهداف بعيده او النزول للنقطة 1.4900 تقريبا  فيجب مراقبة النقطة 1.4851 في حال لم تكسر ندخل شراء وهي الستوب في حال كسرت متوقع مواصلة النزول بنسبة كبيرة جدا ولكل حادث حديث  النيوزلندي والاسترالي يجب الانتظار عليهم حتى نتمكن من دخول بنقطة جيدة وقريبه من الاستوب  اليورو استرالي مشواره بعيد والله اعلم انما بنحاول لو نزل للتصحيح الدخول به مره اخرى بإذن الله  خذ هذه التوصية والله اعلم فرصة  الباوند فرنك راقبه عند 1.6330 المتوقع منها ينزل  فالبيع من 1.6330 او اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 1.6430  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5800\1.5700  ولديه هدف بعيد بإذن الله 1.5300  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> نعم يا استاذي انا اقصد  الدولار فرنك  لاني دخلت شراء للتصحيح نظرا لبعض المعطيات  منها  تشبع الأر اس اي علي الديلي هو الآن عند ال 20   لذلك سالت حضرتك حتي اتاكد من هدفه وانا وضعت الهدف عند ال 900 ولكن نعدله ان شاء الله لل 800   وشكرا لك بارك الله فيك يا عمووووو  طلب تاني ان تكرمت علينا   تعرف تلميذك طمااااااااااع فلا تؤاخذني من كثرة الطلبات ولن استطيع ان اوفي لك الجميل ما حييت جمايلك كثرت علينا وثقلت  هل نطمع منك في شارتات اسبوعية علي عملتين او اكثر  بها ترقيم للموجات مرسومة حسب رؤيتكم   بارك الله فيك ..............

 بإذن الله يارشدي متى ما اجد فرصة لن ابخل عليكم جميعا

----------


## aljameel

هذا شارت لتوصية الباوند فرنك  البيع من 1.6330 او اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 1.6430  الهدف بإذن الله   1.5800\1.5700\1.5300\1.5200  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار والله اعلم  مراقبته عند 1.2450\70  شراء من النقاط والستوب 1.2420  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2600\1.2670  مراقبته من 1.2670 للـ 1.2730 منطقة بيع جيدة والله اعلم  الستوب 1.2800  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2300  من الهدف مراقبة التالي   مالم يكسر 1.2150 فممكن الشراء في حال كسرها خليكم فيه واهدافه بعيدة تصل به 1.1600 وابعد من ذلك  في حال اكتفى بالهدف 1.2300 ندخل شراء والهدف بإذن الله 1.2800\850  والله الموفق

----------


## الثائر

على بركة الله ... تم تسجيل جميع النقاط التي ذكرتها  
وان شاء الله يكون فيها الخير والربح  
تسلم ابومروان وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## الجمال

كفيت ووفيت اخ ابو مروان  ما شاء الله تحليلات شامله وان شاء الله فيها الخير الوفير  ممكن نظرتك على الباوند استرالي الله لا يهينك  مشكور سلفا

----------


## aljameel

> كفيت ووفيت اخ ابو مروان  ما شاء الله تحليلات شامله وان شاء الله فيها الخير الوفير  ممكن نظرتك على الباوند استرالي الله لا يهينك  مشكور سلفا

 الباوند استرالي والله اعلم  هدفه بإذن الله 1.8500  مالم يخترق الهاي الحالي متوقع ينزل للـ 1.7750 ومنها يتم الشراء  في حال اخترق الهاي لابد له من نزول بحدود 1.7800  قبل الصعود للهدف والله اعلم

----------


## forexarb

السلام عليكم   
ممكن نظرتك للكيبل أ. الجميل  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الكيبل كالتالي والله اعلم  ركز بما اقول  المفروض النزول عند 1.5100\90 كما بالتوصية ثم الصعود للـ 1.5250\1.5240  ومنها تبداء رحلة النزول والله اعلم فلو صعد فوق 1.5250 المفروض لايتجاوز 1.5306  سنراقبه عند 1.5250 او من اقرب نقطة 1.5306 ونبيع والستوب 1.5310  النزول كالتالي اما مواصلة النزول لاهداف بعيده او النزول للنقطة 1.4900 تقريبا  فيجب مراقبة النقطة 1.4851 في حال لم تكسر ندخل شراء وهي الستوب في حال كسرت متوقع مواصلة النزول بنسبة كبيرة جدا ولكل حادث حديث  النيوزلندي والاسترالي يجب الانتظار عليهم حتى نتمكن من دخول بنقطة جيدة وقريبه من الاستوب  اليورو استرالي مشواره بعيد والله اعلم انما بنحاول لو نزل للتصحيح الدخول به مره اخرى بإذن الله  خذ هذه التوصية والله اعلم فرصة  الباوند فرنك راقبه عند 1.6330 المتوقع منها ينزل  فالبيع من 1.6330 او اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 1.6430  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5800\1.5700  ولديه هدف بعيد بإذن الله 1.5300  والله الموفق

  

> السلام عليكم   
> ممكن نظرتك للكيبل أ. الجميل  
> بارك الله فيك

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## ابويزيد

جزاك الله خير علا المجهودات

----------


## الجمال

> الباوند استرالي والله اعلم  هدفه بإذن الله 1.8500  مالم يخترق الهاي الحالي متوقع ينزل للـ 1.7750 ومنها يتم الشراء   في حال اخترق الهاي لابد له من نزول بحدود 1.7800 قبل الصعود للهدف والله اعلم

 مشكور اخي ابو مروان  ما قصرت يا طيب الاصل  تحليل شافي وافي ربنا يجزاك كل خير ويرفع قدرك دنيا واخره تقديري واحترامي لشخصكم الكريم

----------


## Angel2010

مسالخير أخوي أبو مروان : شو رائيك وتحليلك للباوند نيوزلندي وشو رايك بهالكرووس  هل تنصح بالمتاجره عليه او لأ؟

----------


## INTERNAZIONALE

no no nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooo

----------


## الثائر

> no no nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooo

 ايش NO nO no 
اول مشاركة لك وداخل غلط   :Angry Smile:  :Angry Smile:  :Angry Smile:  :Angry Smile:  :Angry Smile:  :Angry Smile:

----------


## amiro

مشكور ابو مروان على مجهوداتك ولو تكرمت لو فيه جديد لليورو ين  :Eh S(7):

----------


## forexeagle

ممكن رؤيتك للباوند عندي صفقات بيع 
من بعيد
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## amiro

بارك الله فيك ابو مروان

----------


## 2e2y2e2

عليكم السلام  منور ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5190  هذه التوصية لمن خسر امس من توصية الكيبل   المتوقع والله اعلم تحت 1.5241 النزول للـ 1.5100\90  الشراء من 1.5100\90 او اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 1.5050  الهدف بإذن الله ياخذ ماخسره   والله الموفق

 هذه توصية الكيبل  نراقب التالي لو كسر 1.5090 يفضل الشراء من 1.5050 للـ 1.5030 او اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 1.4994  بالنسبة من داخل بيع الحمد لله بمنطقة ربح لا يستعجل بجني الربح يراقب ماذكرته والله الموفق

----------


## القناص المصري

اليورو اخي جميل لو سمحت بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو اخي جميل لو سمحت بارك الله فيك

 لحضات اخي

----------


## القناص المصري

> لحضات اخي

 جزاك الله خيرا وفي الانتظار   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابومحـمد

السلام عليكم  
بارك الله فيك ونفع بك ابو مروان  
وجزاك الله الخير الوفير على ما تقوم به من نفع للجميع  
يالغالي عندي يورو فرنك بيع بسعر 1.3337 
التمس منك النصح ؟

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  
> بارك الله فيك ونفع بك ابو مروان  
> وجزاك الله الخير الوفير على ما تقوم به من نفع للجميع  
> يالغالي عندي يورو فرنك بيع بسعر 1.3337 
> التمس منك النصح ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  اخي بالنسبة لليورو فرنك انا موصي عليه بيع من الاسبوع الماضي من 1.3400\1.3440  ضع الستوب 1.3400  لو صعد فوق 1.3400 بيع من 1.3500 او اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 1.3550 ولكن اتوقع بيواصل نزوله والله اعلم حتى اللحضة

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار والله اعلم  مراقبته عند 1.2450\70  شراء من النقاط والستوب 1.2420  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2600\1.2670  مراقبته من 1.2670 للـ 1.2730 منطقة بيع جيدة والله اعلم  الستوب 1.2800  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2300  من الهدف مراقبة التالي   مالم يكسر 1.2150 فممكن الشراء في حال كسرها خليكم فيه واهدافه بعيدة تصل به 1.1600 وابعد من ذلك  في حال اكتفى بالهدف 1.2300 ندخل شراء والهدف بإذن الله 1.2800\850   والله الموفق

  

> اليورو اخي جميل لو سمحت بارك الله فيك

 اخي بالنسبة لليورو والله اعلم راقب النقاط التاليه  لو كسر 1.2427 يفضل التائني بالشراء واخذه من تحت  يفضل 1.2400 وتحت  المهم فوق 1.2250 فهو للصعود لهدف بإذن الله 1.2670  والله الموفق

----------


## القناص المصري

> اخي بالنسبة لليورو والله اعلم راقب النقاط التاليه  لو كسر 1.2427 يفضل التائني بالشراء واخذه من تحت  يفضل 1.2400 وتحت  المهم فوق 1.2250 فهو للصعود لهدف بإذن الله 1.2670  والله الموفق

 اخي انا علي شراء الان من 1.2587 فهل اظل علي الشراء ام اخرج في اقرب فرصة

----------


## aljameel

> اخي انا علي شراء الان من 1.2587 فهل اظل علي الشراء ام اخرج في اقرب فرصة

 انا افضل اذا صعد قريب من نقطتك قبل وصوله منطقة الشراء يفضل الاغلاق  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> مشكور ابو مروان على مجهوداتك ولو تكرمت لو فيه جديد لليورو ين

 هلا اخي  اليورو ين والله اعلم انا براقبه لاني ناوي ادخل به  منطقة الشراء من 109 للـ 108.50  ساضع الستوب قريب لان لو نزل ناخذه من تحت   الستوب المناسب والله اعلم 108.30  الاهداف بإذن الله 111\112\113  والله الموفق

----------


## 1824

اخي الجميع عن المجنون اغلاق الاربع ساعات الاخير كان مريب ما تحس اغلق بالضبط عند 38.2 فيبو غريبة في شيء غلط

----------


## 1824

يبغى بيربك المحللين

----------


## 1824

لو يغلق المجنون يومي فوق 135.32 فهو الى 140.60 ولآ اخوي

----------


## aljameel

> مسالخير أخوي أبو مروان : شو رائيك وتحليلك للباوند نيوزلندي وشو رايك بهالكرووس هل تنصح بالمتاجره عليه او لأ؟

 الباوند نيوزلندي والله اعلم  امامه صعود ومشواره طويل والله اعلم اول اهدافه بإذن الله 2.2700\800  الان والله اعلم له صعود للـ 2.2250\300 ومنها نزول بإذن الله 2.1800 وتكون منطقة شراء جيدة متوقع يرتد منها لاهدافه بإذن الله 2.2700\800 وابعد من ذلك بكثير والله اعلم  بالنسبة للتعامل معه انا لا احب اتعامل به لان السبيرد عالي به  والله الموفق

----------


## solo90515

كيفك يالجميل الغالي انا بايع ليورو دولار وهدفي 1.2407 ايش رايك يالغالي بالاستوب يكون الهاي المحقق واختراقه تحول للشراء
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميع عن المجنون اغلاق الاربع ساعات الاخير كان مريب ما تحس اغلق بالضبط عند 38.2 فيبو غريبة في شيء غلط

 اخي ارجو تقبل الملاحظة التاليه 
التوقيع والله اعلم من الافضل تغيره للتالي   انا تحليلي يعتمد على التالي اولاً على الله سبحانه ثم على المؤشرات واكثرها الفيوبناتشي RSI ستوستاتيك ومؤشر الاتجاه ومفينك افريج والاهم توفيق الله سبحانه  المجنون والله اعلم  من قبل وصيت عليه وذكرت تحت 136.40 فهو للنزول لهدف 131 ووصل قريب منه للـ 131.26  الان والله اعلم لو كسر 131.91 متوقع بيواصل نزوله للـ 130.50\131  كسر 130.40\30 متوقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم  كهدف له رئيسي تحت 138.60 هدفه بإذن الله 123 وكهدف رئيسي اخر بإذن الله تحت 145.94 هدفه 103\100 ضع الهدفان الرئسيان ببالك والعب معه كالتالي  اي صعود له قريب من 135\136 بيع والستوب 136.40 اختراق 136.40 شراء وهدف بإذن الله 138\138.40 في حال اخترق 138.60 فكر بالـ 140 وفوق وهكذا والله اعلم انما حتى اللحظة النزول سيد الموقف والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> كيفك يالجميل الغالي انا بايع ليورو دولار وهدفي 1.2407 ايش رايك يالغالي بالاستوب يكون الهاي المحقق واختراقه تحول للشراء
> جزاك الله كل خير

 هلا اخي  
نعم ضع الستوب الهاي او 50 نقطة  
بالنسبة للهدف يجب مراقبة التالي في حال نزل تحت 1.2427 احتمال يصل لهدفك وابعد منه والله اعلم

----------


## amiro

> هلا اخي  اليورو ين والله اعلم انا براقبه لاني ناوي ادخل به  منطقة الشراء من 109 للـ 108.50  ساضع الستوب قريب لان لو نزل ناخذه من تحت   الستوب المناسب والله اعلم 108.30  الاهداف بإذن الله 111\112\113  والله الموفق

 ربنا يبارك لك فى علمك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

لا احد يستعجل بالكيبل  
هو الان بمنطقة الشراء التي ذكرتها بالتوصية عليه 1.5100\90 
ولكن لو كسر 1.5090 اتوقع الشراء الافضل من 1.5050 للـ 5030 والله اعلم 
ومن دخل به يضع الستوب 1.5088 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

لمعرفة العملات مقابل الدولار كالكيبل واليورو وغيره  مراقبة الدولار اندكس المفروض يصعد للـ 84.95 ومنها ينزل فتكون العملات عكس الدولار اندكس ساتصعد والله اعلم  في حال اخترق 85.20 احتمال يواصل صعوده والعملات تواصل نزولها   سعر الدولار اندكس الحالي 84.67  ولكل حادث حديث  والله الموفق  والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## رشدي

> الباوند نيوزلندي والله اعلم  امامه صعود ومشواره طويل والله اعلم اول اهدافه بإذن الله 2.2700\800  الان والله اعلم له صعود للـ 2.2250\300 ومنها نزول بإذن الله 2.1800 وتكون منطقة شراء جيدة متوقع يرتد منها لاهدافه بإذن الله 2.2700\800 وابعد من ذلك بكثير والله اعلم  بالنسبة للتعامل معه انا لا احب اتعامل به لان السبيرد عالي به   والله الموفق

    هو فعلا الاسبريد به عالي  لكن اتذكر السنة الماضية دخلت عليه بيع جنيت 800 نقطة في 8 ساعات  :Big Grin:    تم الدخول علي الباوند فرنك والله الموفق يا جميل بارك الله بك

----------


## أبـــوحـــمـــاد

هلا رشدي  
حبيبي انتا  
اليورو ين 99.99

----------


## رشدي

> هلا رشدي  
> حبيبي انتا  
> اليورو ين 99.99

  
هلا ابو حماد  
ياريت 100  
اعطينا الشارت حبيبي وندخل معاك

----------


## مبارز

الأخ ابو مروان فينك 
تفعلت توصية الباوند شراء و في طريقة الي الهدف نبيع من 5240 ونعزز
والا نظع وقف خسارة عند 5308
و شكرا
لا تغيب علينا ( ماما غير موجود الواد بيعيط )   مثل عندنا في مصر
والا لما تغيب الواحد بيخاف

----------


## 1824

البيع من 1.5280 والاستب اغلاق يومي فوق 1.5300

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
أسف لعدم المتابعة لانشغالي

----------


## amiro

> السلام عليكم 
> أسف لعدم المتابعة لانشغالي

 جزاك الله خير ابو مروان وربنا يصلح جميع احوالك  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## amiro

لو تكرمت رايك بالدولار ين

----------


## aljameel

راقبو اليورو والله اعلم بانه صاعد  السعر الحالي 1.2577  من النقطة 1.2550 للـ 1.2520 منطقة شراء جيدة والله اعلم  الستوب 1.2500  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2670   المهم الدخول بالمراقبة وعدم الاستعجال اذا واصل نزول الابتعاد عنه  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> لو تكرمت رايك بالدولار ين

 الدولار ين والله اعلم لو صعد للـ 89 + - تكون منطقة بيع جيدة 
الهدف بإذن الله 86 
والله الموفق

----------


## amiro

> الدولار ين والله اعلم لو صعد للـ 89 + - تكون منطقة بيع جيدة 
> الهدف بإذن الله 86 
> والله الموفق

 مشكور ابو مروان وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## aljameel

ارى والله اعلم افضل منطقة شراء للكيبل هي 1.5000 + - تقريبا  هدف الشراء بإذن الله 1.5250\300  المهم فوق 1.4873 متوقع يصعد للـ 1.5300  اذا وصل الهدف قبل وصله لنقطة الشراء تلغى التوصية  والله الموفق

----------


## zedan

الاسترالي دولار يابو مروان الله يخليك

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترالي دولار يابو مروان الله يخليك

 المفروض والله اعلم انه نازل ولكن صعد سبب الصعود بصدق محيرني  
راقب 8550 اذا مااخترقها احتمال له نزول ولاتستعجل

----------


## eng.fx

السلام عليكم
ممكن رايك اخي الغالي 
بالاسترالي كندي 
عندبيع عليه من 8950 
وما اقصي ارتفاع ممكن يصل اليه
وشكر لك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> ممكن رايك اخي الغالي 
> بالاسترالي كندي 
> عندبيع عليه من 8950 
> وما اقصي ارتفاع ممكن يصل اليه
> وشكر لك

 الاسترالي كندي والله اعلم فوق 8890 صاعد لهدف بإذن الله 9250 كهدف اول وله اهداف اخرى 
انصحك اقرب نقطة يصل لها لدخولك اغلق

----------


## eng.fx

شكر لك اخي 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> هلا اخي  اليورو ين والله اعلم انا براقبه لاني ناوي ادخل به  منطقة الشراء من 109 للـ 108.50  ساضع الستوب قريب لان لو نزل ناخذه من تحت   الستوب المناسب والله اعلم 108.30  الاهداف بإذن الله 111\112\113   والله الموفق

 هذه التوصية وضعتها امس المهم وصل للـ 109.12 وارتد صعود  الان راقبوه عند 110 + - تقريبا متوقع يرتد منها صعود المهم فوق 109.47 متوقع الارتداد والله اعلم  لو ارتد شراء والستوب نقطة الارتداد او 109.47 ولا للاستعجال الرجاء الدخول بالمراقبة  لو واصل نزول راقبو نقاط الشراء التي ذكرتها بالتوصية  والله الموفق

----------


## 2e2y2e2

السلام عليكم  
مساء الخير ابو مروان , ما رايك فى الاسترلينى - استرالى الان ؟

----------


## INTERNAZIONALE

euro dollar 
merci mon frere

----------


## INTERNAZIONALE

لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aljameel مشاهدة المشاركة   
راقبو اليورو والله اعلم بانه صاعد 
السعر الحالي 1.2577 
من النقطة 1.2550 للـ 1.2520 منطقة شراء جيدة والله اعلم 
الستوب 1.2500 
الهدف بإذن الله 1.2670 
المهم الدخول بالمراقبة وعدم الاستعجال اذا واصل نزول الابتعاد عنه 
والله الموفق

----------


## INTERNAZIONALE

الاقتصاد الأمريكي يحتاج إلى بيانات اقتصادية قوية لعدم الدخول في ركود آخر
الثلاثاء, 6 يول 2010 
أغلقت الأسواق الأمريكية يوم الرابع من يوليو في أجازة رسمية، حيث ابتعد الكثير من التجار عن طاولات التداول. وقد سادت حالة من نقص السيولة على مدار اليوم، حيث فشل الدولار في تحقيق حركة ذات أهمية. 
انخفض اليورو/ دولار إلى أدنى مستوى له عند 1.2521 بعد أن سجل أعلى مستوى له عند 1.2565. ولم يتغير الدولار/ ين عن مستوى 87.88. كما انخفض الباوند/ دولار إلى مستوى 1.5163 قبل أن يغلق عند مستوى 1.5180.

----------


## aljameel

> ارى والله اعلم افضل منطقة شراء للكيبل هي 1.5000 + - تقريبا  هدف الشراء بإذن الله 1.5250\300  المهم فوق 1.4873 متوقع يصعد للـ 1.5300  اذا وصل الهدف قبل وصله لنقطة الشراء تلغى التوصية   والله الموفق

 راقبو النقطة 1.5108 مالم تكسر متوقع بيصعد والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5143  بكسر 5108 ثم 5080 متوقع مواصلة النزول وبنسبة كبيرة والله اعلم  مجرد كسر 1.5080 الرجاء الانتظار بالنسبة للشراء من 1.5000 حتى نتاكد من الارتداد  احتمال يواصل نزوله بنسبة كبيرة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> مساء الخير ابو مروان , ما رايك فى الاسترلينى - استرالى الان ؟

 اخي امس ذكرت لك متوقع ارتداد من 1.7750 
هو نزل للـ 1.7735 وارتد منها 
المهم اذا دخلت به ضع الستوب اللو

----------


## 1824

اخي وش رايك في المجنون والاسترالي دولار احس في ارتداد الى فوق من اليوم الى نهاية الاسبوع استهداف 300 نقطة فوق او اكثر

----------


## 2e2y2e2

شكرا ابو مروان

----------


## مبارز

الأخ أبو مروان اليورو نزل بعد ان صعد لنقطة البيع 12660
ما  هو هدف النزول و هل بعد هذا النزول صعود اخر الي نقطة 12730
كما حددت بالتوصية
رجاء الافادة

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو اليورو والله اعلم بانه صاعد  السعر الحالي 1.2577  من النقطة 1.2550 للـ 1.2520 منطقة شراء جيدة والله اعلم  الستوب 1.2500  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2670   المهم الدخول بالمراقبة وعدم الاستعجال اذا واصل نزول الابتعاد عنه   والله الموفق

  

> الأخ أبو مروان اليورو نزل بعد ان صعد لنقطة البيع 12660
> ما هو هدف النزول و هل بعد هذا النزول صعود اخر الي نقطة 12730
> كما حددت بالتوصية
> رجاء الافادة

   اخي أسف على التاخير لانشغالي   راقبة كما بالتوصية ويفضل من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.2500 وضع الستوب 20 نقطة  ولا تستعجل

----------


## aljameel

> اخي وش رايك في المجنون والاسترالي دولار احس في ارتداد الى فوق من اليوم الى نهاية الاسبوع استهداف 300 نقطة فوق او اكثر

 اخي ذكرت لك عن المجنون بالامس ولازلت اقول يستهدف 130.50 \130- بإذن الله واحتمال ابعد  الان امامه نقطة 131.12 بكسرها بإذن الله لاهدافه  الاسترالي دولار لحضات وساضع توصية عليه

----------


## aalaoni

السلام عليكم 
أثابك الله أخي ابو مروان 
عندي صفقة بيع على اليورو فرنك عند 1.3365 واذكر أنك كتبت توصية تدعم صفقتي فهل هي على حالها أم استجد عليها شيء 
ماهي أفضل نقطة للستوب في نظرك مع العلم بأني اخترت 1.3437

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> أثابك الله أخي ابو مروان 
> عندي صفقة بيع على اليورو فرنك عند 1.3365 واذكر أنك كتبت توصية تدعم صفقتي فهل هي على حالها أم استجد عليها شيء 
> ماهي أفضل نقطة للستوب في نظرك مع العلم بأني اخترت 1.3437

 اخي ضع الستوب على نقطة دخولك لانه لو اخترق دخولك احتمال يصعد للـ 1.3500 تقريبا  في حال صعد ممكن اخذه من فوق والله اعلم  هو نقطة التصحيح وصل لها عند 1.3430 والمفروض يواصل نزوله   والله الموفق

----------


## aalaoni

جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  هذه توصيات ثلاث لمن سأل عنهم من قبل  الاسترالي دولار والنيوزلندي دولار واليورو استرالي  الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8470  البيع من 8650 للـ 8700  الستوب 8780 الهدف بإذن الله 8350 كسر اللو مزيد من النزول والله اعلم له هدف بعيد بإذن الله 7700    النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 6900  البيع من 7050 للـ 7100 الستوب 7165 الهدف بإذن الله 6800 كسر اللو مزيد من النزول والله اعلم    اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4844  لان حركته سريعه ساربطة مع الاسترالي دولار  مجرد يتاكد ارتداد الاسترالي دولار للنزول من منطقة البيع  ندخل شراء باليورو استرالي والهدف بإذن الله مفتوووووح  فيه  لايقل بإذن الله عن 500  نقطة وفوق متوقع اهداف بعيده والله اعلم   موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## new2007

السلام عليكم
اخى الجميل
ممكن لنقطة لاخر هبوط اليورو دولار حتى اقفل البيع واترك الشراء لا عامل هيدج كما قلتلك سابقا
ولك خالص الشكر

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> اخى الجميل
> ممكن لنقطة لاخر هبوط اليورو دولار حتى اقفل البيع واترك الشراء لا عامل هيدج كما قلتلك سابقا
> ولك خالص الشكر

 صعب تحديد لانقطة ما بالتمام
انما لو نزل تحت 1.2520 اتوقع نقطة 1.2500 + - تقريبا 
المهم فوق 1.2470 متوقع ارتداد له والله اعلم 
ولكن لو كسر النقطة 1.2488 راقبه احتمال يرتد واحتمال يواصل  
والله الموفق

----------


## new2007

شكرا يا غالى
وربنا يباركلك

----------


## lionofegypt2020

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو مروان على اهتمامك

----------


## aljameel

لا للاستعجال بشراءءءءءءءءءءءءء الكيبل لانه والله اعلم نازل   متوقع النزول بإذن الله للـ 1.5000 + - تقريبا   ومنها نقرر هل ندخل ام لا لانه له احتمالان احتمال يرتد منها صعود بإذن الله للـ 1.5250\300   واحتمال يواصل نزوله وسنراقب ونحكم   انا ذكرت ما اراه من معطيات امامي والخيار لكم  والله الموفق

----------


## new2007

> صعب تحديد لانقطة ما بالتمام
> انما لو نزل تحت 1.2520 اتوقع نقطة 1.2500 + - تقريبا 
> المهم فوق 1.2470 متوقع ارتداد له والله اعلم 
> ولكن لو كسر النقطة 1.2488 راقبه احتمال يرتد واحتمال يواصل  
> والله الموفق

 يعنى ممكن يهبط حتى الى 1.2520 قبل الصعود

----------


## aljameel

> يعنى ممكن يهبط حتى الى 1.2520 قبل الصعود

 متوقع والله اعلم وابعد منها انا بتكلم كمعطيات امامي

----------


## medo555

ابو مروان ممكن نظرتك للمجنون هلى اكتفى بالنزول ولا لسه فيه مزيد

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان ممكن نظرتك للمجنون هلى اكتفى بالنزول ولا لسه فيه مزيد

 متوقع والله اعلم بيواصل نزول لهدف بإذن الله 130.50 \130 واحتمال ابعد من ذلك 
الان احتمال يصعد صعود محدود  لبناء موجه هابطة صغيرة والله اعلم

----------


## vron2005

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
يعطيك العافية اخوي الجميل 
اذا ممكن تحليلك للدولار كندي 
جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> يعطيك العافية اخوي الجميل 
> اذا ممكن تحليلك للدولار كندي 
> جزاك الله الف خير

 هذه توصية كتبتها بالمنتدى العام 
اليوم حدثت التوصية   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t98264.html

----------


## vron2005

> هذه توصية كتبتها بالمنتدى العام 
> اليوم حدثت التوصية   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t98264.html

  
شكرا لك عزيزي الجميل  
والله يرحم والديك 
لاكن عزيزي اين نقطة الشراء الحالية 
الستوب 1.0500 
ما رئيك الان في نقطة الدخول  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا لك عزيزي الجميل  
> والله يرحم والديك 
> لاكن عزيزي ماذا لو دخلت الان شراء 
> اين اضع الستوب 
> لانى طبعا متاخر في الدخول ولهذا سيكون الستوب كبير 
> ما رئيك الان في نقطة الدخول والستوب  
> بارك الله فيك

 لا تستعجل اخي الانتظار  
هو مناطق اتوقع جيدة مابين 1.2520 للـ 1.2490 
ولكن لا تستعجل الافضل الانتظار الان 
لانه احتمال اخذه من 1.2400 ولست متاكد 100%
انما منطقة شراء في حال واصل نزوله والله اعلم

----------


## vron2005

شكرا لك عزيزي والله يقدرنا على رد خدماتك يا الغالي

----------


## Pips Hunter

السلام عليكم
سجل متابعتي معك ان شاء الله استاذ الجميل لآني بأذن الله راح اطبق توصياتك على حسابي الحقيقي
والله يرزقك ويرزقنا معك ان شاء الله

----------


## mmhosny

اخي العزيز ابو مروان...محتاج مساعدتك...انا عندي هدج يورو ين...شراء من 110.5 و بيع من 110 
العقد كبير و حسابي يتحمل 40 نقطة خسارة اذا فكيت احدهم... 
رأيك ...بيض الله وجهك

----------


## FEnR

السلام عليكم 
كيف حالك ابو مروان 
ياليت تعطينا خبر عن المجنون لاني بايع من 131.78

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> كيف حالك ابو مروان 
> ياليت تعطينا خبر عن المجنون لاني بايع من 131.78

 اخي المتوقع والله اعلم نازل بإذن الله المهم ضع الستوب الهاي الحالي 132.22

----------


## mmhosny

اخي العزيز ابو مروان...محتاج مساعدتك...انا عندي هدج يورو ين...شراء من 110.5 و بيع من 110 
العقد كبير و حسابي يتحمل 40 نقطة خسارة اذا فكيت احدهم... 
رأيك ...بيض الله وجهك

----------


## aljameel

> اخي العزيز ابو مروان...محتاج مساعدتك...انا عندي هدج يورو ين...شراء من 110.5 و بيع من 110 
> العقد كبير و حسابي يتحمل 40 نقطة خسارة اذا فكيت احدهم... 
> رأيك ...بيض الله وجهك

 اخي المتوقع والله اعلم بانه نازل وكسر اللو الحالي سيذهب به بإذن الله 108.90 للـ 108.50 
فصعب فك على 40 نقطة ولكن حاول تفك جزء جزء وهكذا  
مجرد ارى ارتداد ساذكر بوقته بإذن الله

----------


## 1824

اذا اغلق المجنون اربع ساعات الجاية الي هي الساعة 4 فوق 132.06 فهو الى 135.30 والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> سجل متابعتي معك ان شاء الله استاذ الجميل لآني بأذن الله راح اطبق توصياتك على حسابي الحقيقي
> والله يرزقك ويرزقنا معك ان شاء الله

 حياك الله اخي
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## FEnR

> اخي المتوقع والله اعلم نازل بإذن الله المهم ضع الستوب الهاي الحالي 132.22

 يعطيك الف عافيه 
وان شاء الله ينزل

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الكيبل الن السعر الحالي 1.5126  المتوقع والله اعلم النزول للـ 1.5000  المهم تحت الهاي الحالي 1.5148 وهي الستوب  الرجاء الدخول بالمراقبة وعدم الاستعجال اذا شفتوه ارتد نزول توكلو على الله اذا بيصعد الانتظار  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو الكيبل الن السعر الحالي 1.5126  المتوقع والله اعلم النزول للـ 1.5000  المهم تحت الهاي الحالي 1.5148 وهي الستوب  الرجاء الدخول بالمراقبة وعدم الاستعجال اذا شفتوه ارتد نزول توكلو على الله اذا بيصعد الانتظار   والله الموفق

 صعد تلغى التوصية

----------


## 1824

متوقع اخي الكيبل حالياً يستهدف 1.5300 والارتداد منها والله اعلم والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> متوقع اخي الكيبل حالياً يستهدف 1.5300 والارتداد منها والله اعلم والله الموفق

 اخي كل شي جائز

----------


## 1824

ابعطيك اخي ابو مروان بالفصحى شرح ليش بيطلع المجنون

----------


## 1824

الارتفاع الكبير الذي حصل بعد ملامسة مستوى الدعم الرئيسي الذي حمل فوقه تركيبة نموذج المثلث المنطبق CT أكّد لنا بأن الزوج في طريقه لتحقيق مزيد من الاتجاه الصاعد هذا اليوم بحسب سيناريو الموجات المقترح. من هنا، بقية تداولات هذا اليوم. اختراق مستوى 132.50 يجب أن يحصل حتى تتأكد لنا احتمالية استمرار الاتجاه الصاعد. 
التوصيات	بحسب ما ظهر على الرسم البياني أعلاه نحن نعتقد بأن شراء الزوج باختراق 132.50 و الهدف عند 135.30 و إيقاف الخسارة تحت 130.50 قد يكون مناسبا ً هذا اليوم .   :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :Noco:  :Noco:  :Noco:  :Noco:  :Noco:  :Noco:

----------


## aljameel

> ابعطيك اخي ابو مروان بالفصحى شرح ليش بيطلع المجنون

 اخي مافيه سبب امامي حتى اللحضة كمعطيات الا لبناء موجه هابطة والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

اخوتي بالنسبة لي لن ادخل شراء بالكيبل الا من 1.5000 وكذلك اليورو تحت 1.2500  وبعد تاكد من الارتداد   فوات ربح ولا خسارة   انا كمعطيات امامي بتقول هكذا   الخيار لكم لا احد بيقول ضيعت فرصة علينا   والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله   والله الموفق

----------


## 1824

الي اشوفه اغلق المجنون اربع ساعات ايجابي

----------


## lionofegypt2020

شكرا لك ابو مروان

----------


## مبارز

الأخ ابو مروان رجاء النيوزلندي دولا قرب من مستوي .7035
هل نبيع من النقطة و هو مستمر في الهبوط ام ننتظر 
رجاء الافاددة انا متابعة معك من اسبوع و اكثر

----------


## INTERNAZIONALE

_MERCI_

----------


## abbee

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم ابو مروان
الله يحفظك ماذا عن النيوزلندي ؟؟
الاغلاق كان فوق 0.6970 هل هذا يعني بأنه سيصل إلى فوق 7000 ؟؟
وهل ننتظر لغاية ما يوصل 0.7050 أو 0.7100 وثم نبيع ؟؟
بارك الله فيك طمنا الله يطمنك بالخير ويرزقك من واسع فضله

----------


## 1824

اظن الشارت الي حطيته لكم بدأ يتحقق وبوضوح

----------


## aljameel

> الأخ ابو مروان رجاء النيوزلندي دولا قرب من مستوي .7035
> هل نبيع من النقطة و هو مستمر في الهبوط ام ننتظر 
> رجاء الافاددة انا متابعة معك من اسبوع و اكثر

  

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي الكريم ابو مروان
> الله يحفظك ماذا عن النيوزلندي ؟؟
> الاغلاق كان فوق 0.6970 هل هذا يعني بأنه سيصل إلى فوق 7000 ؟؟
> وهل ننتظر لغاية ما يوصل 0.7050 أو 0.7100 وثم نبيع ؟؟
> بارك الله فيك طمنا الله يطمنك بالخير ويرزقك من واسع فضله

 أسف اخواني لم اكن متواجد 
الحمد لله وصل لمنطقة البيع بالتمام كما توقعت ولله الحمد

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  هذه توصيات ثلاث لمن سأل عنهم من قبل  الاسترالي دولار والنيوزلندي دولار واليورو استرالي  الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8470  البيع من 8650 للـ 8700  الستوب 8780 الهدف بإذن الله 8350 كسر اللو مزيد من النزول والله اعلم له هدف بعيد بإذن الله 7700    النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 6900  البيع من 7050 للـ 7100 الستوب 7165 الهدف بإذن الله 6800 كسر اللو مزيد من النزول والله اعلم    اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4844  لان حركته سريعه ساربطة مع الاسترالي دولار  مجرد يتاكد ارتداد الاسترالي دولار للنزول من منطقة البيع  ندخل شراء باليورو استرالي والهدف بإذن الله مفتوووووح  فيه لايقل بإذن الله عن 500 نقطة وفوق متوقع اهداف بعيده والله اعلم   موفقين بإذن الله

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ها هي التوصيات الثلاث تفعلت ولله الحمد كما توقعت  المهم اما اللالتزام بالستوب او وضع الستوب الهاي الحالي او اللو الحالي   في حال صعدو فوق الهاي او نزل تحت اللو ممكن اخذهم مرة اخرى   والله الموفق

----------


## bassam24

تم الدخول من الاسعار الحاليه 
وفقك الله يالجميل 
وان شاء الله انك اسم على مسمى

----------


## مبارز

الاسعار في الفترة الاسيوية تحركت بعنف ما عدا الباوند رجاء يا غالي توجيهنا هل نستمر بالصفقات ام نخرج وو من ضرب منة الاستزب في اي المناطق يدخل مرة اخري

----------


## Pips Hunter

اخى الجميل تم الدخول على الآسترالي دولار بيع من السعر الحالي 8750
السعر الحالي 8760 وقرب من الستوب الى ذكرته 8780 فهل تري ان السعر سيرتد ام ممكن يضرب الستوب باقي فقط 20 نقطة على الستوب
واخى الجميل انت تقول ان الهدف ما شاء الله فوق ال400 نقطة ، فكم من الوقت تظن حتى يتحقق هذا الهدف ان شاء الله؟

----------


## 1824

ضرب الاستب بالضبط

----------


## 1824

اتوقع البيع من 0.8870 والله اعلم منطقة قوية تهوي به الى 0.8400 والله اعلم

----------


## jambasha

> ضرب الاستب بالضبط

 لم يضرب الاستب بعد ولا على منصة فكسول ..

----------


## 1824

بصراحة على منصة al trad 4 منصة الاستاذ الجميل ضربه باضبط وراح يضربة مرة ثانية راح تشوف حالياً هدفه 0.8870 والله اعلم ومن هناك البيع والستب 0.8930 والله الموفق

----------


## Pips Hunter

انا فاتح الصفقة اخى ولم يضرب الستوب الى الآن
وصل ل8775 وارتد وهو الآن 8768
منصة Gts Pro فكسول

----------


## solo90515

اخي الجميل ما رايك بالاسترالي دولار هل ناخده مبيع مرة اخرى بالرغم من انه لم يخترق النقطة التي حددتها 8780 كاستوب وارتد منها

----------


## bassam24

ضرب الاستوب وخسارتي فادحه في الثلاث توصيات

----------


## 1824

قصدي كميات الحساب ما يتحمل خسارتها اهم شيء صفقاتك كلها ما تخذ في حالة ضربها للاستبات اكثر من 30% من حسابك مو تدخل في صفقات احجامها كبيرة حسابك ما يتحملها فهمتني والله يعوض عليك اخي

----------


## Pips Hunter

الحمدلله اخى الجميل السعر على الأسترالي دولار فى هبوط ووصل الأن الى 8725 ولا يزال يهبط
بارك الله فيك وفى توصياتك الرائعه و ان شاء الله نصل للهدف .

----------


## elsayed1959

خالص تحياتنا للاستاذ الجميل على مجهوده الرائع

----------


## bassam24

ياشباب انا اعتذر منكم لاكن اعصابي تعبانه 
فخسارتي كبيره 
ارجو ان تقبلو عذري 
اخوكم بسام

----------


## Pips Hunter

> ياشباب انا اعتذر منكم لاكن اعصابي تعبانه 
> فخسارتي كبيره 
> ارجو ان تقبلو عذري 
> اخوكم بسام

 مقدرين كيف اعصابك تعبانه والله يعينك و يعوضك ان شاء الله بالمكسب
وارجو انك تكون بايع معنا الأسترالي لأن هابط هبوط كبير مثل ما توقع اخينا الجميل جزاه الله كل خير
و الله يوفقك ويوفقنا

----------


## elsayed1959

الاخ بسام لابد ان تكون حكيم فى انفعلاتك السوق مكسب وخساره لاذنب للاخ جميل فى شى لانه يعمل التحليلات والتوصيه ولايعلم الغيب وفى الاول والاخر الارزاق من عند الله والحمد لله على كل شى وقدر الله وماشاء فعل وان شاء الله معوضه للك باالخير اخ بسام

----------


## bassam24

> الاخ بسام لابد ان تكون حكيم فى انفعلاتك السوق مكسب وخساره لاذنب للاخ جميل فى شى لانه يعمل التحليلات والتوصيه ولايعلم الغيب وفى الاول والاخر الارزاق من عند الله والحمد لله على كل شى وقدر الله وماشاء فعل وان شاء الله معوضه للك باالخير اخ بسام

 خسارتي يا اخي تجاوزت 63100 الف دولار 
لم يبقي الا القليل 
وتم الدخول به مره اخرى معكم 
واكرر عذري منكم جميعا حتى الشخص الذي اتهمنى بالتسويق فانا اعتذر منه

----------


## ابومحـمد

اخي العزيز بسام   نسأل الله ان يعوضك خيرا   وكما قالو الاخوان .. الاخ جميل مجتهد وعالم الغيب والرزاق هو الله سبحانه  وهذا سوق فيه ربح وخساره  بفضل من الله سبحانه ثم بفضل الاخ جميل الغالبيه ربحت من توصياته  ولا يجب علينا ان نضع اللوم عليه بسبب توصيه لم يكتب لها التوفيق  وحسب توصيته بفضل من الله الان ربحانين .. نعم في بداية التوصيه حدث خساره ولكن عاود النزول من كرم الله علينا وفضله ومنته   اشكرك على رحابة صدرك واعتذارك وهذا يدل على معدنك الاصيل  وماحصل كان بوقت زعل نقدر لك زعلك كما نقدر لك اعتذارك   وفقك الله الجميع لكل خير  ونسأل الله ان يرزقنا من واسع فضله

----------


## مبارز

اعتذر لك اخي باسم 
و لكن  فين ادارة راس المال
لماذا لا تقرأ في المنتدي عن ادارة راس المال و عن و عن و عن 
في شرح كتيير بالمنتدي واكسيبرتات تساعدك علي التحليل 
عموما الله يعوض عليك 
لكن اخونا ابو مروان يبذل مجهود كبير جدا

----------


## elsayed1959

اخ بسام اقسم لك باالله انا صدمت بهذه الخساره والله يعوض عليك والاف ميل بتبدا بخطوه والله المستعان وارجو منك قراة سورة الواقعه وان شاء الله ستكون رابح بعون الله واقسم لك ان قلبى معك وربنا يعوضك ان شاء الله وارجو منك عزيزى الاخ بسام لاتجازف مره اخرى براس مالك كله ودائما كاالمثل القائل فى التانى السلامه

----------


## 1824

:013:  :013:  

> خسارتي يا اخي تجاوزت 63100 الف دولار 
> لم يبقي الا القليل 
> وتم الدخول به مره اخرى معكم 
> واكرر عذري منكم جميعا حتى الشخص الذي اتهمنى بالتسويق فانا اعتذر منه

 الله يوفقك اخي معنا ولا تكثر واقبل بالقليل تجد الكثير

----------


## abbee

السلام عليكم
أخي ابو مروان انا عندي صفقة بيع كبيرة في النيوزلندي من سعر 7050
واشوفه عنده صعووود
هل ممكن تقول لنا اذا في اي مستجد بخصوص صفقة بيع النيوزلندي
ولك جزيل الشكر والامتنان

----------


## مبارز

الأخ ابو مروان الان وصل الاسترالي لنقطة و قف الخسارة وارتد ولكن الوصول كان مع اخبار جيدة عن العملة هل تتوقع يكمل و يكسرها تاني و يكمل للنقطة التالية .8890
نخرج و نبيع من  8890 
والا ننتظر ان شاء الله هيكمل نزول الي اسفل

----------


## aljameel

أسف اخواني على عدم المتابعة  
كنت في رحلة ارجو معذرتي

----------


## aljameel

من خسر بالاسترالي دولار يبشر بالعوض والعوض من الله وحدة  لحضات وساضع لكم توصية بديله  بالنسبة من لازال باقي بالنيوزلندي او الاسترالي لاني بقراء فيه منكم من باقي به  المهم الستوب الهاي الحالي او نقطة الدخول اذا كنتم في منطقة ربح  وتقديم الستوب مع كل نزول بحجز جزء من الربح  والله الموفق

----------


## aalaoni

الحمدلله على السلامة

----------


## 1824

الجميل انت ماسويت اي غلط كلك صح حتى الان لم الاحظ اي غلط والاسترالي الى الاهداف ما في خوف عليه مناطقه جيد حتى الان

----------


## 1824

وش رايك بالمجنون اشوفه نزووول بس ننتظر الاغلاق للشمعات ولا وش رايك وياريت تعطيني اماكن دخول واستبات حلوة عليه

----------


## 1824

وش رايك بالفرنك دولار والكندي دولار واسف على الازعاج

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليوروين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 111.63  هذه توصية بديله لمن خسر من الاسترالي دولار  الشراء من 111 للــــــــ 110  الستوب 109.50  كسر 109.95 اخذ الحذر   الهدف بإذن الله 114  يفضل الشراء بتجزئة العقد على مراحل   والله اعلم نزوله لبناء موجه صاعدة اول اهدافها بإذن الله 114 وله اهداف ابعد  كسر 109.50 احتمال يواصل نزوله ولست متاكد 100%   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0572  ساضع لكم بيع وشراء له والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  المتوقع له نزول المهم تحت 1.0622لو اختراقها اتوقع لايتجاوز 1.0679 متوقع والله اعلم نزول  فالبيع بالمراقبة وعدم الاستعجال اما من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.0622 وهي الستوب لو اخترقها من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.0679 البيع وهي الستوب   هدفنا نقطة الشراء التي ساضعها الان  الشراء من 1.0450 للــ 1.0350  الستوب 1.0300  الهدف بإذن الله 1.0750  قابل للزيادة في حال واصل صعوده بعد الهدف ولكل حادث حديث بإذن الله  وللمعلومية هو بموجه صاعدة والله اعلم انما البيع القصد الاستفادة منه لو نزل كتصحيح الاهم الشراء انما وضعت لكم معطياته وانتم الخيار لكم باختيار ما يناسبكم  والله الموفق

----------


## faridns

تسلم ايدك اخي *aljameel علي عملك الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير و متابع معاك دائما*

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5109  انا بالنسبة لي قناعتي بانه نازل للـ 1.0500 تلغى القناعة في حال وصل للـ 1.5300  المهم ساضع لكم خيارت وانتم بموجها اختارو مايناسبكم  الان لو صعد للـ 1.5160 للـ 1.5190 والله اعلم منطقة بيع  الستوب اما الهاي الحالي 1.5203 او 1.5220  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5060\1.5000  من الـ 1.5000 في حال ارتد منها او تحتها بشي بسيط ممكن ادخل شراء بعد تاكد انه ارتد   والستوب 1.4910  والهدف بإذن الله 1.5300  في حال واصل نزوله فنحن معه   والله الموفق  وللمعلومية منطقة 1.5000 اما منطقة شراء او يواصل نزوله  لاهداف بعيدة ولكن تاكيدها بكسر 1.4851  والدخول بموجه هابطة بكسره والله اعلم 1.4770

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للاسترالي دولار   انا واضع الستوب 8780 هو صعد للـ 8790  بصراحة يفضل الابتعاد عنه الان والاسبوع القادم لنا حديث معه  لانه مجرد اخترق 8782 احتمال النزول والصعود وارد فصعب الحكم الان اي الاتجاهات سيتاخذ فالافضل الانتظار للاسبوع القادم حتى تتضح الرؤية افضل لو ما اخترق 8782 ممكن ناكد النزول ولكن باختراقها فالاحتمالان وارده  انا وضعتكم بالصورة لا احد يقول يا ابومروان ضعيت الفرصة علينا واجبي اضعكم بالصورة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> من خسر بالاسترالي دولار يبشر بالعوض والعوض من الله وحدة  لحضات وساضع لكم توصية بديله  بالنسبة من لازال باقي بالنيوزلندي او الاسترالي لاني بقراء فيه منكم من باقي به  المهم الستوب الهاي الحالي او نقطة الدخول اذا كنتم في منطقة ربح  وتقديم الستوب مع كل نزول بحجز جزء من الربح   والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليوروين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 111.63  هذه توصية بديله لمن خسر من الاسترالي دولار  الشراء من 111 للــــــــ 110  الستوب 109.50  كسر 109.95 اخذ الحذر   الهدف بإذن الله 114  يفضل الشراء بتجزئة العقد على مراحل   والله اعلم نزوله لبناء موجه صاعدة اول اهدافها بإذن الله 114 وله اهداف ابعد  كسر 109.50 احتمال يواصل نزوله ولست متاكد 100%   والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0572  ساضع لكم بيع وشراء له والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  المتوقع له نزول المهم تحت 1.0622لو اختراقها اتوقع لايتجاوز 1.0679 متوقع والله اعلم نزول  فالبيع بالمراقبة وعدم الاستعجال اما من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.0622 وهي الستوب لو اخترقها من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.0679 البيع وهي الستوب   هدفنا نقطة الشراء التي ساضعها الان  الشراء من 1.0450 للــ 1.0350  الستوب 1.0300  الهدف بإذن الله 1.0750  قابل للزيادة في حال واصل صعوده بعد الهدف ولكل حادث حديث بإذن الله  وللمعلومية هو بموجه صاعدة والله اعلم انما البيع القصد الاستفادة منه لو نزل كتصحيح الاهم الشراء انما وضعت لكم معطياته وانتم الخيار لكم باختيار ما يناسبكم  والله الموفق

   

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5109  انا بالنسبة لي قناعتي بانه نازل للـ 1.0500 تلغى القناعة في حال وصل للـ 1.5300  المهم ساضع لكم خيارت وانتم بموجها اختارو مايناسبكم  الان لو صعد للـ 1.5160 للـ 1.5190 والله اعلم منطقة بيع  الستوب اما الهاي الحالي 1.5203 او 1.5220  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5060\1.5000  من الـ 1.5000 في حال ارتد منها او تحتها بشي بسيط ممكن ادخل شراء بعد تاكد انه ارتد   والستوب 1.4910  والهدف بإذن الله 1.5300  في حال واصل نزوله فنحن معه   والله الموفق  وللمعلومية منطقة 1.5000 اما منطقة شراء او يواصل نزوله  لاهداف بعيدة ولكن تاكيدها بكسر 1.4851   والدخول بموجه هابطة بكسره والله اعلم 1.4770

     للمشاهدة والله الموفق  التوصيات لليوم والاسبوع القادم متى ماتفعلت   وهي قائمة بإذن الله حتى تتفعل

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم  فوق 132.90 متوقع مواصلة الصعود  كسر 132.90 مراقبته من اقرب نقطة للـــــــ 132.15 يتم الشراء وهي الستوب  في حال كسرها يفضل الانتظار للاسبوع القادم  والله الموفق

----------


## amiro

ابو مروان ربنا يجازيك خير انت فعلا مبدع

----------


## aalaoni

ماهي افضل نقطة ستوب لبيع اليورو دولار؟ 
انا بعته من 1.2690

----------


## ابويزيد

الله يجزاك خير ابو مروان أنت ثقه مهما عكس السوق

----------


## aljameel

> ماهي افضل نقطة ستوب لبيع اليورو دولار؟ 
> انا بعته من 1.2690

 اولا مبروووووك   اليورو دولار والله اعلم  المتوقع والله اعلم تحت الهاي او 1.2681 متوقع نزول  النزول للـ 1.2550 للــــــــــ 1.2500  وتكون منطقة شراء والله اعلم  المهم فوق 1.2455 وهي الستوب  متوقع يصعد كسرها متوقع بيواصل نزول  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.2680  اختراق الهاي بإذن الله لمشارف 1.2800 والله اعلم ابعد من ذلك  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان ربنا يجازيك خير انت فعلا مبدع

  

> الله يجزاك خير ابو مروان أنت ثقه مهما عكس السوق

 هلا اخواني جزاكم الله خير
اشكركم على الثقة

----------


## ابويزيد

الله يجزاك خير تشوفلى اليورو سترالى شارى 14479

----------


## aalaoni

جزاك الله خير يا ابو مروان 
والله يبارك فيك 
الحقيقة أني جنيت ارباحي في ثلث العقود بمكسب 70 نقطة وتركت الباقي على نقطة الدخول 
خير وفضل من رب العالمين 
والثلثين الباقيين كنت أنوي ترك احدهما بهدف مفتوح ربما لاسابيع فيما لو استمر الهبوط فأنت تعلم أن نقطة بيعي تقع عند ترند هابط وتعتبر نقطة ممتازة للدخول 
والثلث الآخر سأضع هدفه عند 1.2550 بناءً على رأيك  
وعسى أن يكتب الله لنا التوفيق والسداد

----------


## aljameel

> الله يجزاك خير تشوفلى اليورو سترالى شارى 14479

 لحضات وسارفق شارت موضح لليورو استرالي وشرح تفصيلي له واهدافه البعيده

----------


## aalaoni

وهذا الشارت

----------


## aljameel

اليورو استرالي والله اعلم  ساتكلم عنه للاهداف البعيدة  انا مرفق شارت يوضح له نقطة التصحيح فكنت متوقع التصحيح لايتجاوز 50%  الان هو بمنطقة تسمى الحيرة او المنطقة الصفراء التي هي مابين 50% و 61%  فصعب الحكم عليه الارتداد وارد والنزول وارد  هو لو ماكسر 1.4476 لاكدت صعوده ولكن الان يتادول تحتها فصعب الحكم عليه كل الخياران وارده نزول وصعود والله اعلم  كسر 1.4295 متوقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم  مالم تكسر 1.4295 متوقع الصعود فالصعود اما للتصحيح او مواصلة الصعود وهذا يتضح فيما بعد  اهداف الصعود بإذن الله 1.5350\1.6300 اهداف النزول بإذن الله 1.3300\1.3000 تاكيد النزول بكسر اللو السابق  فأنا وضعت لكم اهدافه البعيده لانه حركته بمئات النقاط انا لي قصة معه من قبل دبلت مرات  وخسرات مرات  بالويكند ساقص عليكم القصة والله الموفق

----------


## ابويزيد

> اليورو استرالي والله اعلم  ساتكلم عنه للاهداف البعيدة  انا مرفق شارت يوضح له نقطة التصحيح فكنت متوقع التصحيح لايتجاوز 50%  الان هو بمنطقة تسمى الحيرة او المنطقة الصفراء التي هي مابين 50% و 61%  فصعب الحكم عليه الارتداد وارد والنزول وارد  هو لو ماكسر 1.4476 لاكدت صعوده ولكن الان يتادول تحتها فصعب الحكم عليه كل الخياران وارده نزول وصعود والله اعلم  كسر 1.4295 متوقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم  مالم تكسر 1.4295 متوقع الصعود فالصعود اما للتصحيح او مواصلة الصعود وهذا يتضح فيما بعد  اهداف الصعود بإذن الله 1.5350\1.6300 اهداف النزول بإذن الله 1.3300\1.3000 تاكيد النزول بكسر اللو السابق  فأنا وضعت لكم اهدافه البعيده لانه حركته بمئات النقاط انا لي قصة معه من قبل دبلت مرات  وخسرات مرات  بالويكند ساقص عليكم القصة والله الموفق

 جزاك الله خير ابذكرك انشالله بالوكيند :Asvc:

----------


## aljameel

ساقص القصة عليكم الان بما اني فاضي لحضات ساكتبها لكم

----------


## ابويزيد

:Drive1:  

> ساقص القصة عليكم الان بما اني فاضي لحضات ساكتبها لكم

----------


## مضاربة محترفة

السلام عليكم احاول أراسلك على الخاص ماأستطعت ممكن تراسلني أبو مروان
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## aljameel

القصة مع اليورو استرالي  هو من مميزاته اذا مسك الخط بيسحب بمئات النقاط   اولا فلتسمح لي الادارة انا لي معرف اخر ارجو معذرتي كان لي هدف به ولم يتحقق فنسيت الموضوع من وقته  ومشاركتي به لاتتجاوز 5 مشاركات على ما اتذكر المعرف باسم 4000  فتحت موضوع على اساس افيد واستفيد المهم من اول خسارة لم استمر به  الحساب 4000 دولار اول خسارة من الكيبل تقريبا الف دولار  وضعت توصية على الكيبل بالموضوع واستغليت نزوله قريب من الستوب ودخلت شراء النقطة 100 المهم اول خسارة 1000  اهملت الحساب شهور لم اتعمل به  عملت مرة او مرتان المهم وصل الرصيد 3400 عندما وجدت فرصة ممتازة دخلت اليورو استرالي بعقد النقطة 100 دولار فقلت بنفسي اما خسارة او ربح الحمد لله توفقت به ودبلت الحساب مرات  المهم عند دخولي بربح جيدة كلما وجدت فرصة ادعم دخولي مرة حتى وصل الحساب من وراء اليورو استرالي من 3400 للـ فوق 191000 وللمعلومية يايام ولو تشاهدو شارت اليورو استرالي على الديلي يتضح لكم  اصابني الطمع مرة اخرى فقررت الدخول مرة اخرى بيع وببالي المليون واكثر وادخل النقطة بـ 1000  تقريبا دخلت من 1.4850 او 1.4860 لا اتذكر كم فينزل بي مايقارب 50 نقطة تركته ونمت  يصعد للـ 1.5011 وينزل للسعر الحالي  فرق المارجن لايتجاوز 7 نقاط المهم زارني المارجن و طردوني ونزل الرصيد بالثلاثينات وادخل مرة اخرى بدون تفكير لتعويض الخسارة ويصل الرصيد للـ فوق 7000 دولار  انا قصصت عليكم لاسباب  قرأت لا احد الاخوان انه خاسر 63000 الف والله انه احزنني  الله يعوض علية بأحسن منها  انا خسرت وكانت الخسارة من الربح لم اخسر دولار من رأس المال والله اني زعلت على حالي لماذا هذا الطمع  فنصيحة يا اخوان لا احد يدخل بعقود كبيرة مهما يكن مهما تثق بمن تدخل معه  انا من يوصي والله بعض المرات اكون متاكد من التوصية 99.99% وتعكس معي  فلو استغلينا فرصة مثل اليورو استرالي بعقد صغير وممكن تعزيز لو عكس علينا  بإذن الله بالنهاية نكون ربحانين بمئات النقاط كثير من التوصيات فاتت علينا باهداف بعيدة لم تستغل استغلال صحيح احد الاسباب اما للدخول بعقد مرهق للحساب او التفكير بالعملات الاخرى الشعبيه كالكيبل واليورو وهكذا  والله فيه عملات بها خير لمن يتقن التعامل معها   وامثالك ذلك الدولار الفرنك اليوم وضعت له توصية بيع وشراء من يتقن التعامل به سيجني الكثير مابين الصعود والنزول بإذن الله  والله مرات عديدة اتردد بوضع توصيات ما وبها مئات النقاط لاسباب الستوب عالي  فمثلا صعب وضع توصية على اليورو استرالي بستوب 150 نقطة بالرغم ارى به اهداف بمئات النقاط هنا يجب المتابعه لديكم ومراقبته لانه من الصعب الجزم نزول او صعود مهما وصلت من مستوى تحليلي   حاولت ايصال مابجعبتي بقدر المستطاع المهم والله لا اقصد بالموضوع تسويق او غيره فأنتم اعرف بي انا ضد التسويق  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم احاول أراسلك على الخاص ماأستطعت ممكن تراسلني أبو مروان
> جزاك الله كل خير

 والله مغلق الرسائل لاسبباب تخصني
ولكن اذا الموضوع عادي ممكن طرحه هنا واذا خاص جدا سافتح الرسائل

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم ونراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## a.m.a14

ابو مروان كيف حالك ان شاء الله تمام 
اخوك مبتداء في التحليل الفني وانا على شغف في التعلم ولاني عارف منين ابداء ومنين انتهي وماهو المفيد
 ارجو منك ابومروان ان تدلني على تسلسل الدروس لكي ابدا صح من الصفر   
مثلا اذا اردت ان اتعلم موجات  اليوت  ايش الدروس الي اتعلمها قبلة  لكي اتقن اليوت  
وشاكر مقدما ابو مروان  واسف على ازعاجك

----------


## الغنيم

السلام عليكم 
والله كلامك سليم ميه بالميه  اخي aljameel 
وهذا الكلام ما يقوله الا شخص ذو خبره وباع طويل في السوق 
علي سبيل المثال انا الاسبوع الماضيه حللت احد ازواج الاسترالي وكان هدفها 300 نقطه وجابها امس ولكن للأسف ما دخلت فيها 
لسببين 
1- اعتقادي انني بالمضاربه السريعه سوف اربح اسرع واكثر مع انني عندما قارنت وجدت انني لم اربح سوي 70 نقطه من الاسبوع الماضي يعني لو دخلت بهالتحليل طويل المدي كان ربحي اكثر .
2- للأسف ان الشركه التي اتعامل معها تأخذ فوائد علي تبييت الصفقه وكما تعلم ان تبييت صفقه الاسترالي تعتبر من اكبر العملات فوائد .
ولكن الحمد لله علي كل شي .

----------


## AL4EVER+AA

اخواني الاعزاء 
انا بحاجه لمعرفة شخصية و طبيعة كل زوج
من الازواج الرئيسية - اذا تكرمتوا
 يعني مثلا متوسط النقاط الي يكتسبها و غيرها  
جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان كيف حالك ان شاء الله تمام 
> اخوك مبتداء في التحليل الفني وانا على شغف في التعلم ولاني عارف منين ابداء ومنين انتهي وماهو المفيد
> ارجو منك ابومروان ان تدلني على تسلسل الدروس لكي ابدا صح من الصفر  
> مثلا اذا اردت ان اتعلم موجات اليوت ايش الدروس الي اتعلمها قبلة لكي اتقن اليوت  
> وشاكر مقدما ابو مروان واسف على ازعاجك

 هلا اخي  
اليوت مجاله واسع فصعب اني اشرح لك 
ولكن اخي لاتقفز اولا ابداء بالاصغر بإذن الله ساتصل لمبتغاك اليوت وغيره
اليوت ممكن تدرس سنين وتطلع بنتيجه او لا الله اعلم علمه واسع جدا 
ولو اقدر اخدمك لن اقصر مغك او مع غيرك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> والله كلامك سليم ميه بالميه اخي aljameel 
> وهذا الكلام ما يقوله الا شخص ذو خبره وباع طويل في السوق 
> علي سبيل المثال انا الاسبوع الماضيه حللت احد ازواج الاسترالي وكان هدفها 300 نقطه وجابها امس ولكن للأسف ما دخلت فيها 
> لسببين 
> 1- اعتقادي انني بالمضاربه السريعه سوف اربح اسرع واكثر مع انني عندما قارنت وجدت انني لم اربح سوي 70 نقطه من الاسبوع الماضي يعني لو دخلت بهالتحليل طويل المدي كان ربحي اكثر .
> 2- للأسف ان الشركه التي اتعامل معها تأخذ فوائد علي تبييت الصفقه وكما تعلم ان تبييت صفقه الاسترالي تعتبر من اكبر العملات فوائد .
> ولكن الحمد لله علي كل شي .

 اعجبتني الجمله رقم 1 المضاربه
فعلا اخي لسنا مضاربين نحن سريعين خبر يعكس الصفقة معك
فلو كل واحد منا فكر بما تقول بصدق وبإذن الله نطلع نهاية الاسبوع رابحين

----------


## aljameel

> اخواني الاعزاء  انا بحاجه لمعرفة شخصية و طبيعة كل زوج من الازواج الرئيسية - اذا تكرمتوا يعني مثلا متوسط النقاط الي يكتسبها و غيرها    جزاكم الله كل خير

 اخي مافهمت ماذا تقصد

----------


## aljameel

> ياخوان بيعوا الكبيل الباوند دولار
> الى 14950 فرصة ذهبية لن تستغرق الى يوم الاربعاء القادم نسبة نجاحة تتعدى 99% فرصة لن تعوض علية كسر دعم قوى جداااا

 شكرا لك اخي

----------


## ابويزيد

بصراحه اطمع شين بس الى يده تحكه انا خسرت من راس المال اكثر من 100الف من غير المكسب جالسين نعوض ون شالله معك يابو مروان

----------


## AL4EVER+AA

> اخي مافهمت ماذا تقصد

 حبيب الملايين ابو مروان
حبيبي الي اقصده - هل يوجد سمه تميز كل زوج من ازواج العملات 
مثلا يعني زوج اليورو دولار لا يوجد تذبذب عالي عليه
بينما الباوند ين تذبذبه عالي جدا و لهاذا سمي المجنون 
============================== 
و بالمره حبيت اسألك ابو مروان الساعه كم يغلق السوق بتوقيت قطر حبذا 
دمتم بود

----------


## مضاربة محترفة

> والله مغلق الرسائل لاسبباب تخصني
> ولكن اذا الموضوع عادي ممكن طرحه هنا واذا خاص جدا سافتح الرسائل

 شكرا لك على الرد أنا أود ان نتحدث قليلا لو امكن هو طلب للتعلم منك لو سمحت

----------


## aalaoni

> اخواني الاعزاء 
> انا بحاجه لمعرفة شخصية و طبيعة كل زوج
> من الازواج الرئيسية - اذا تكرمتوا
>  يعني مثلا متوسط النقاط الي يكتسبها و غيرها  
> جزاكم الله كل خير

 http://theforexarticles.com/2009/03/...urrency-pairs/

----------


## مبارز

الأخ ابو مروان ارجو منك ان تقوم بشئ هام و هو فتح الرسائل يوم واحد في الأسبوع و اعلنه لنا 
اتمني لك دوام الصحة و العافية  
الكثير ناسي يمكن انك تعرضت لازمة صحية من العمل الكثير علي الكمبيوتر لكن لك الخير من الله  و هذة اموال السلمين
لا نستطيع ان نقول لك لا تساعدنا فكما قلت لك موضوعك اشبه بالورشة الغاية في الدقة و المصداقية 
بارك الله فيك  ثاني شيء اريد ان اعرف ماذا افعل في اليورو  فاتح بيع من 2660 
الأسترالي 8660
حسابي يتحمل وزيادة الي 8850   بخسارة 10%  من الحساب هل انتظر فية ام الافضل الخروج والدخول من نقطة اخري لكني لا اريد الدخول وانتظار الخسارة
هل اخرج وانتظر عند 8850 
ثالثا انت ذكرت توصيلة النيوزلندي لكن لم تحدد ماذا نفعل  
انا هدفي ابو مروان ان نأخذ كامل الموجات الهابطة لأسفل فكما اخذنها الي اعلي خسارة نأخذها ان شاء الله الي اسفل ربح بأذن الله 
اخير ارجو ان تحلل الكندي  تحليل كامل هل هو هابط ام صاعد 
و اهدافة شكرا لك

----------


## FLEX ZEE

السلام عليكم     الاخ الجميل   ماهو تحليلك  للنيوزلندي  بعد  الاغلاق  اعلى71000 هل  سيهبط

----------


## aljameel

> الأخ ابو مروان ارجو منك ان تقوم بشئ هام و هو فتح الرسائل يوم واحد في الأسبوع و اعلنه لنا 
> اتمني لك دوام الصحة و العافية 
> الكثير ناسي يمكن انك تعرضت لازمة صحية من العمل الكثير علي الكمبيوتر لكن لك الخير من الله و هذة اموال السلمين
> لا نستطيع ان نقول لك لا تساعدنا فكما قلت لك موضوعك اشبه بالورشة الغاية في الدقة و المصداقية 
> بارك الله فيك  ثاني شيء اريد ان اعرف ماذا افعل في اليورو فاتح بيع من 2660  الأسترالي 8660 حسابي يتحمل وزيادة الي 8850 بخسارة 10% من الحساب هل انتظر فية ام الافضل الخروج والدخول من نقطة اخري لكني لا اريد الدخول وانتظار الخسارة هل اخرج وانتظر عند 8850  ثالثا انت ذكرت توصيلة النيوزلندي لكن لم تحدد ماذا نفعل   انا هدفي ابو مروان ان نأخذ كامل الموجات الهابطة لأسفل فكما اخذنها الي اعلي خسارة نأخذها ان شاء الله الي اسفل ربح بأذن الله  اخير ارجو ان تحلل الكندي تحليل كامل هل هو هابط ام صاعد  و اهدافة شكرا لك

 هلا اخي مبارز 
ساحاول اجيب على البعض  
الاسترالي دولار  اتمنى الا يصعد للـ 8850 لانه هدفي له كبير بإذن الله  
فانت راقب النقطة 8790 لو ا اخترقت فلا يزال الامل بإذن الله قائم 
اذا اخترقت سيصعد للـــ 8850 ومنها تقريبا سينزل بحدود 200 نقطة والله اعلم 
اليورو تكلمت عنه لا احد الاخوان يوم الجمعة ارجع للصفحات الخلفية
النيوزلندي ساشرح له

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم   الاخ الجميل   ماهو تحليلك للنيوزلندي بعد الاغلاق اعلى71000 هل سيهبط

 بإذن الله ساكتب له

----------


## aljameel

> حبيب الملايين ابو مروان  حبيبي الي اقصده - هل يوجد سمه تميز كل زوج من ازواج العملات  مثلا يعني زوج اليورو دولار لا يوجد تذبذب عالي عليه بينما الباوند ين تذبذبه عالي جدا و لهاذا سمي المجنون  ==============================  و بالمره حبيت اسألك ابو مروان الساعه كم يغلق السوق بتوقيت قطر حبذا   دمتم بود

 هلا اخي  
بالنسبة للاغلاق بتوقيت قطر والله لا اعرف 
انما انا لدي حسبان بالفكسول استترالي بتغلق 11.30 توقيت السعودية

----------


## aljameel

> بصراحه اطمع شين بس الى يده تحكه انا خسرت من راس المال اكثر من 100الف من غير المكسب جالسين نعوض ون شالله معك يابو مروان

 فعلا الطمع يذهب ماجمع والله يعوض عليك بأحسن منها    

> شكرا لك على الرد أنا أود ان نتحدث قليلا لو امكن هو طلب للتعلم منك لو سمحت

 هلا اختي أسالي هنا ماتريدي وسحاول اجيب بقدر المستطاع

----------


## aljameel

النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 7098  انا وصيت عليه بيع من 7050 للــ 7100  الستوب 7165  الهدف بإذن الله 6800  ساشرح لكم بالتفصيل التوصية  مالم يخترق 7165 فهو بيبني موجه هابطة طويلة اهدافها بإذن الله ابعد من 6000  انا محدد الهدف 6800 مجرد كسر 6790 متوقع يذهب بإذن الله للـ 6600 مجرد يكسر 6570 سيذهب بإذن الله لهدفه الاول 6300\200  الان في حال ضرب الستوب المتوقع يذهب للـ 7300\7350 ومنها يبداء بالنزول المهم تحت 7400 وهي الستوب انما لو صعد للـ 7300 يضعف الموجه الهابطة الرئيسيه فاحتمال يواصل لابعد من 6000 او ينزل بحدود 200 او 300 نقطة والله اعلم  بالنهاية تحت 7165 فهو للنزول بإذن الله  فانتم راقبوه لازالت التوصية قائمة بإذن الله  والله الموفق  مجرد يخترق 7400 ننسى النزول بتاتا فيكون بموجه صاعده اهدافها بعيدة بإذن الله ولو نزل بعد الاختراق انما لبناء موجه دافعه له والله اعلم

----------


## aalaoni

الله يوسع لك يا ابو مروان 
يعلم الله أني أحبك فيه يا ابو مروان

----------


## AL4EVER+AA

> http://theforexarticles.com/2009/03/...urrency-pairs/

 جزاك الله كل خير يا الطيب
هاذا بالظبط ما كنت اقصده  GBP/JPY – 348 GBP/CHF – 270 EUR/JPY – 239 GBP/USD – 222 AUD/JPY – 213 CAD/JPY – 201 EUR/USD – 177 NZD/JPY – 175 AUD/USD – 155 USD/JPY – 149 USD/CAD – 148 USD/CHF – 145 EUR/CHF – 128 NZD/USD – 126 EUR/GBP – 80

----------


## الجمال

> النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 7098   انا وصيت عليه بيع من 7050 للــ 7100  الستوب 7165  الهدف بإذن الله 6800  ساشرح لكم بالتفصيل التوصية  مالم يخترق 7165 فهو بيبني موجه هابطة طويلة اهدافها بإذن الله ابعد من 6000  انا محدد الهدف 6800 مجرد كسر 6790 متوقع يذهب بإذن الله للـ 6600 مجرد يكسر 6570 سيذهب بإذن الله لهدفه الاول 6300\200  الان في حال ضرب الستوب المتوقع يذهب للـ 7300\7350 ومنها يبداء بالنزول المهم تحت 7400 وهي الستوب انما لو صعد للـ 7300 يضعف الموجه الهابطة الرئيسيه فاحتمال يواصل لابعد من 6000 او ينزل بحدود 200 او 300 نقطة والله اعلم  بالنهاية تحت 7165 فهو للنزول بإذن الله  فانتم راقبوه لازالت التوصية قائمة بإذن الله  والله الموفق  مجرد يخترق 7400 ننسى النزول بتاتا فيكون بموجه صاعده اهدافها بعيدة بإذن الله  ولو نزل بعد الاختراق انما لبناء موجه دافعه له والله اعلم

   السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  اخي الجميل : انت الجميل وكلامك وفعلك كله جميل  جزاك الله خير الجزاء على ما تبذله من جهود كبيره لمساعده اخوانك المسلمين  وارجوا ان تسمح لي بوجه نظر قابله للخطاء والصواب  واتمنى ان اسمع رائيك كي استفيد مما وهبك الله من علم خلق رفيع  اخي ابو مروان  بالنسبه للنيوزيلندي / دولار  ارى انه اغلق يومين متتاليين وهو اغلاق اسبوعي فوق النقطه 7048 وهي مقاومه قويه بعد ان اجرى عمليه تصحيح تكاد تكون عادله  فانا ارى والله اعلم انه قد لا يكون بحاجه لاختراق 7165 ليذهب الى اهداف الصعود التي ذكرتها في مشاركتك اعلاه  بالنسبه لاهداف الصعود ارى انه يستهدف 7451 وقد يصل الى 7532  اما بالنسبه لاهداف الهبوط يتطلب كما ذكرتم في مشاركتكم ثبات 7165 لتحقيق الهدف الاول وكسر 6861 ياخذه الى هدفه الكبير الذي قد يصل به الى 6021  والله اعلى واعلم  ارجو ان يتسع صدركم يا اخي يا جميل وتقبل وجهات نظر اخوانك الذين يتعلمون من حظرتكم مبادئ وطرق التحليل واتمنى ان اقراء تصحيحكم لاي خطاء ورد في هذه المشاركه  ولا اصف نفسي باكثر من مبتدئ في عالمكم عالم التحليل الواسع  بارك الله بكم واجركم وثوابكم على الله وحده تقديري واحترامي لشخصكم المتميز بعلمه واخلاقه

----------


## 2e2y2e2

السلام عليكم   شلونك ابو مروان 
ما رايك فى زوج الباوند استرالى GBP AUD  هل سيستمر فى الهبوط ام هناك نقاط للارتداد للاعلى

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  
أسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5035  المتوقع والله اعلم تحت 1.5100 نزول   المهم من يرغب البيع من السعر الحالي يراقبه اما يضع الستوب 1.5100  او نقطة الارتداد التي ارتد منها  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4920\1.4900  كسر 1.4870 متوقع والله اعلم مواصلة النزول  والله الموفق

----------


## CheFX

> السلام عليكم  
> أسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ان شاء الله اسبوع موفق للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5035  المتوقع والله اعلم تحت 1.5100 نزول   المهم من يرغب البيع من السعر الحالي يراقبه اما يضع الستوب 1.5100  او نقطة الارتداد التي ارتد منها  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4920\1.4900  كسر 1.4870 متوقع والله اعلم مواصلة النزول   والله الموفق

 المهم النقطة 1.5045 منطقة تصحيح المتوقع والله اعلم منها يرتد نزول  انتم راقبوه من يرغب يضع الستوب 5100 او 5080 او نقطة الارتداد الخيار لكم  مجرد ينزل تحت 1.5000 تقديم الستوب للهاي  والله الموفق  والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا

----------


## ابويزيد

> السلام عليكم  
> أسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله

 عليكم السلام اسبوع موفق ان شالله

----------


## 2e2y2e2

السلام عليكم   شلونك ابو مروان    

> السلام عليكم   شلونك ابو مروان 
> ما رايك فى زوج الباوند استرالى GBP AUD  هل سيستمر فى الهبوط ام هناك نقاط للارتداد للاعلى

----------


## Hajr444

مرحباً استاذ/ الجميل   
مشكور على الموجود الكبير وعلى التوصيات الي توضعها هنا في المنتدى   
اذا امكن تعطينا رايك في الكندي دولار هذا السبوع واهدافه اذا امكن

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم شلونك ابو مروان

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اول الاسبوع الماضي احد الاخوة سأألني عنه
وذكرت متوقع ينزل للـ 1.7750 ومنها يرتد لاهداف بعيدة تصل به للـ 1.8500  المهم ارتد تقريبا 100 نقطة ثم نزل للسعر الحالي 
مجرد نزوله تحت نقطة الارتداد دخل بموجه هابطة والله اعلم 
الان الافضل الانتظار حتى اتاكد من نقطة جيدة وسابلغ بها بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> مرحباً استاذ/ الجميل   
> مشكور على الموجود الكبير وعلى التوصيات الي توضعها هنا في المنتدى   
> اذا امكن تعطينا رايك في الكندي دولار هذا السبوع واهدافه اذا امكن

 راقبه لو نزلللـ 1.0200  للـ 1.0150متوقع والله اعلم بيصعد منها على الاقل 200 نقطة وفوق 
اتوقع والله اعلم افضل منطقة شراء 
الستوب 1.0130

----------


## aljameel

ارجو معذرتي هذه الايام لقلة متابعتي لانشغالي باعمالي الخاصة

----------


## صاحب هدف

> المجنون والله اعلم  فوق 132.90 متوقع مواصلة الصعود  كسر 132.90 مراقبته من اقرب نقطة للـــــــ 132.15 يتم الشراء وهي الستوب  في حال كسرها يفضل الانتظار للاسبوع القادم  والله الموفق

 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
السلام عليكم جميعا  
كيفك أستاذي كيف الصحة يارب تكون بخير ..
ترى ماتقول وين الغيبة والله متابعك كل يوم بس ما بحب كتر أسئلة عليك . 
ياترى المجنون لسه توصيته قائمة شراء من 132.15 
وبالنسبة لليورو ين أنا بايعه من 112.10 تقريبا هل سيتابع هبوطه بإذن الله أم أنه قابل للإرتداد مع المجنون  
وشكرا مقدما يا أستاذي

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السلام عليكم جميعا   كيفك أستاذي كيف الصحة يارب تكون بخير .. ترى ماتقول وين الغيبة والله متابعك كل يوم بس ما بحب كتر أسئلة عليك .  ياترى المجنون لسه توصيته قائمة شراء من 132.15  وبالنسبة لليورو ين أنا بايعه من 112.10 تقريبا هل سيتابع هبوطه بإذن الله أم أنه قابل للإرتداد مع المجنون   وشكرا مقدما يا أستاذي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  بخير عساك بخير  الان راقبه لو كسر اللو 132.50 متوقع ينزل للـ 132 تقريبا او اقل بقيل   ومنها متوقع يصعد اما صعود ومواصلة لاهداف بعيدة او لبناء موجه هابطة وتكملة النزول  فانت ارسم فيبو من الهاي 134.60 للو الذي يعمله فراقب نقطة 50% تحتها نزول فوقها متوقع مواصلة الصعود لاهداف بإذن الله 137.50\138 في حال ارتد من 50% او قبلها فتوقع نزول والله اعلم لاهداف بعيدة والله الموفق   الان راقبه مالم يخترق الهاي الحالي بيع والهاي الستوب والهدف كما ذكرت 132 وتحت والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5035  المتوقع والله اعلم تحت 1.5100 نزول   المهم من يرغب البيع من السعر الحالي يراقبه اما يضع الستوب 1.5100  او نقطة الارتداد التي ارتد منها  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4920\1.4900  كسر 1.4870 متوقع والله اعلم مواصلة النزول   والله الموفق

 الان وضع الستوب الهاي الحالي 1.5083  والباقي كما بالتوصية  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليوروين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 111.63  هذه توصية بديله لمن خسر من الاسترالي دولار  الشراء من 111 للــــــــ 110  الستوب 109.50  كسر 109.95 اخذ الحذر   الهدف بإذن الله 114  يفضل الشراء بتجزئة العقد على مراحل   والله اعلم نزوله لبناء موجه صاعدة اول اهدافها بإذن الله 114 وله اهداف ابعد  كسر 109.50 احتمال يواصل نزوله ولست متاكد 100%    والله الموفق

  

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السلام عليكم جميعا   كيفك أستاذي كيف الصحة يارب تكون بخير .. ترى ماتقول وين الغيبة والله متابعك كل يوم بس ما بحب كتر أسئلة عليك .  ياترى المجنون لسه توصيته قائمة شراء من 132.15  وبالنسبة لليورو ين أنا بايعه من 112.10 تقريبا هل سيتابع هبوطه بإذن الله أم أنه قابل للإرتداد مع المجنون   وشكرا مقدما يا أستاذي

 وهذه توصية اليورو ين لازالت قائمة بإذن الله  راقبه كما بالتوصية   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## صاحب هدف

ألف شكر لك يا أستاذي الله يبارك فيك ويرزقك ووالديك الجنة إن شاء الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> ارجو معذرتي هذه الايام لقلة متابعتي لانشغالي باعمالي الخاصة

 ولا يهمك يا غالى وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

عينكم على الاسترالي دولار السعر الحالي 8760 والله اعلم عنده نيت نزول  المهم تحت الهاي 8790  انا من قبل كتبت به توصية بيع  راقبوووووووووووواه ولا تستعجلو  والله الموفق

----------


## 1824

> عينكم على الاسترالي دولار السعر الحالي 8760 والله اعلم عنده نيت نزول  المهم تحت الهاي 8790  انا من قبل كتبت به توصية بيع  راقبوووووووووووواه ولا تستعجلو  والله الموفق

 والله متوقع انا ماخذه وموصية عليه ضربة حلوة  :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :013:  :013:  :013:

----------


## aljameel

اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4370  متكون عليه دبل بوتوم على الاسبوعي  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5500 قابل للزيادة  والله الموفق

----------


## 1824

بالتوفيق اخي الجميل ومشكوووور على تنبيهاتك

----------


## aljameel

هذا شارت للكيبل اخذته من يوم الاربعاء الماضي وترددت بوضعه خوفا من القيل والقال   المهم من مقتنع به ياخذ به ومن غير مقتنع به الابتعاد عنه  اتوقع والله اعلم بان نهاية الصعود له هو الهاي السابق 1.5240  واتوقع والله اعلم مواصلة النزول لاهداف تحت 1.4000  فمن مقتنع به يراقب ولا يستعجل  كفكرة عامه عن الكيبل مالم يخترق 1.5522 فهو بموجه هابطة  اختراق 1.5522 سيذهب بإذن الله لهدف 1.6300 قابل للزيادة الان مجرد يكسر 1.4870 متوقع بيواصل نزوله والله اعلم كسر 1.4770 يدخلنا بموجه هابطة   وللامانه انا بائع الكيبل والاسترالي دولار  وسادخل باليورو استرالي بإذن الله والنيوزلندي  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

تصبحووووووووووووووو على خير 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## ttooii

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  
والشارات يتكلم  
وانا معك الجميل في اليورو استرالي

----------


## tetosun

شكرا على التحليل الرائع
والمجهود الذي تبذله من أجل نفع الغير
أنا بايع معك الكيبل والأسترالي دولار 
والعمر كله يالجميل
بوركت أخي

----------


## ابويزيد

لا لا لا ماهوب معقول ابو مروان 3توصيات بصميم الله يجزاك خير دنيا واخره

----------


## ابويزيد

الله يجزاك خير خرجنا بربح طيب

----------


## عملات 2010

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بومروان
جزاك الله خير انا قريت كل كتاباتك وتوصيات لهلسبوع 
ولكني لم ارا شئ عن اليورو دولار 
فما رايك باليورو دولار.. 
تتوقع له هبوط...او صعود

----------


## khaliltag

يا خسارة اليورو استرالي   
قولنا بقي نقفل ع الخسارة ولا نستني

----------


## 1824

وش سالفة الكيبل اخواني

----------


## صاحب هدف

والله ماني شايف اي سبب لهل الصعود المفاجئ

----------


## صاحب هدف

يعني المفروض حاليا حتى يحترم نفسه لازم مايخترق 1.5169

----------


## aljameel

> وش سالفة الكيبل اخواني

  

> والله ماني شايف اي سبب لهل الصعود المفاجئ

  

> يعني المفروض حاليا حتى يحترم نفسه لازم مايخترق 1.5169

 المنطق بيقول بانه لايتجاوز 1.5240 والله اعلم 
ولكن السوق غريب عجيب

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> بومروان
> جزاك الله خير انا قريت كل كتاباتك وتوصيات لهلسبوع 
> ولكني لم ارا شئ عن اليورو دولار 
> فما رايك باليورو دولار.. 
> تتوقع له هبوط...او صعود

 اليورو دولار والله اعلم مالم يخترق 1.2701 متوقع له نزول والله اعلم 
السعر الحالي 1.2667

----------


## aljameel

> يا خسارة اليورو استرالي   
> قولنا بقي نقفل ع الخسارة ولا نستني

 اخي اليورو استرالي تبي تطول بالك عليه 
المهم تلتزم بالستوب  
الدخول به على مراحل بتجزئة العقد

----------


## aljameel

الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5966  المتوقع والله اعلم الصعود للـــ 1.6250\1.6350  ومنها نبيع والستوب 1.6400  هدف البيع بإذن الله 1.5800  قابل للزيادة بمئات النقاط بكسر اللو السابق 1.5740   المهم مراقبته الان فوق 1.5887 متوقع الصعود والله اعلم لنقاط البيع   الرجاء لا للاستعجال يفضل الدخول بالمراقبة  واكرر لا للاستعجال والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليوروين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 111.63  هذه توصية بديله لمن خسر من الاسترالي دولار  الشراء من 111 للــــــــ 110  الستوب 109.50  كسر 109.95 اخذ الحذر   الهدف بإذن الله 114  يفضل الشراء بتجزئة العقد على مراحل   والله اعلم نزوله لبناء موجه صاعدة اول اهدافها بإذن الله 114 وله اهداف ابعد  كسر 109.50 احتمال يواصل نزوله ولست متاكد 100%    والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر نزل للـ 110.66 وارتد للسعر الحالي  المهم من دخل به يضع الستوب نقطة الدخول او اللو 110.66  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اولا مبروووووك   اليورو دولار والله اعلم  المتوقع والله اعلم تحت الهاي او 1.2681 متوقع نزول  النزول للـ 1.2550 للــــــــــ 1.2500  وتكون منطقة شراء والله اعلم  المهم فوق 1.2455 وهي الستوب متوقع يصعد كسرها متوقع بيواصل نزول  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.2680  اختراق الهاي بإذن الله لمشارف 1.2800 والله اعلم ابعد من ذلك  والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد  والشكر أستفدنا منه نزول وصعود  المهم من دخل به يراقب النقطة 1.2701 في حال اخترقها متوقع بيواصل والله اعلم  مالم تخترق متوقع النزول والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5035  المتوقع والله اعلم تحت 1.5100 نزول   المهم من يرغب البيع من السعر الحالي يراقبه اما يضع الستوب 1.5100  او نقطة الارتداد التي ارتد منها  الهدف بإذن الله 1.4920\1.4900  كسر 1.4870 متوقع والله اعلم مواصلة النزول   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر الحمد لله على كل حال  يبشر من خسر به بتوصية بأحسن منها بإذن الله وتوفيقه  والعوض من الله وحده  الرجاء الصبر هذه الايام والله فكري مشغول ولكن ابشرو لانتقم منه شر انتقام

----------


## الغنيم

> اليورو دولار والله اعلم مالم يخترق 1.2701 متوقع له نزول والله اعلم 
> السعر الحالي 1.2667

 السلام عليكم 
يعطيك العافيه اخوي الجميل 
نعم انت من اعلام هذا المنتدي الرائع 
ولكن الا تري اخي الكريم 
ان اختراق 1.2687 يعني ذهاب الزوج الي 1.2723
وكلتا النقطتان من الصعب اختراقها ؟
حتي لو اخترق الاولي يصعب عليه اختراق الثانيه

----------


## aljameel

اليورو والله اعلم متوقع ينزل للــــ 1.2600 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد فراقبوه وضعو ستوب صغير  الكيبل متوقع ينزل للــــ 1.5080 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد واتوقع لايتجاوز 1.5240 ممكن يصعد للـ 1.5200 + - تقريبا ومنها ينزل والله اعلم  المهم راقبه عند 5080 تقريبا وضعو استوب صغير  والله الموفق  والان أستاذنكم اليوم نراكم بوقت لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> يعطيك العافيه اخوي الجميل 
> نعم انت من اعلام هذا المنتدي الرائع 
> ولكن الا تري اخي الكريم 
> ان اختراق 1.2687 يعني ذهاب الزوج الي 1.2723
> وكلتا النقطتان من الصعب اختراقها ؟
> حتي لو اخترق الاولي يصعب عليه اختراق الثانيه

 اشكرك على الثقة
اخي كل شي جائز ولكن والله اعلم متوقع ينزل للتصحيح

----------


## aljameel

فيه توصية للدولار فرنك بيع وشراء ولله الحمد رابحة حتى الان فوق 150 نقطة ارجو التركيز عليها 
انا مستعجل الان ولا بحثت عنها ورفعتها  
المهم متوقع يصعد عند 1.0600 تقريبا ومنها يواصل نزوله  
راقبوه والله اعلم فيه خير 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## عملات 2010

اخي ابو مروان اطلب رايك  
انا بيع من 1.2530
على هدف 10 نقاط وسهيت عن البرنامج 
وحاليا اشوف الخسارة كبيرة.. 
كنت ساغلق الصفقة على خسارة كبيرة جدا 
ولكن ساصبر كما قلت 1.2701 
وخاصة لو خليت الصفقة متوحة باقي لي 100 نقطة ويزورني المارجن.. 
هل من رايك اصبر ولا اغلق واتوكل على الله

----------


## مبارز

الأخ ابو مروان
ما موقف الباوند الان هل نوقف البيع وننتظر الي اخر الاسبوع افضل لما تتضح الصورة والا نتمسك انا اري عملات كتير بتقرب و تكسر نقط الاستوب زي اللنيوزلندي

----------


## sharkas14

موضع ممتاز هو بالنسبة لي صعب عشان لسه مبتداء في المجال لكن بحول افهم من الموضع

----------


## مبارز

الموقف الان للباوندابو مروان وصل 5245
ماذا تري صعود ام هبوط
ولو هبط للتصحيح نخرج علي كام

----------


## 1824

الباوند اخوي وش نسوي عندي ثلاث بيوع فيه الله المستعان
 اعنا اخونا الله يعينك

----------


## aljameel

> الأخ ابو مروان
> ما موقف الباوند الان هل نوقف البيع وننتظر الي اخر الاسبوع افضل لما تتضح الصورة والا نتمسك انا اري عملات كتير بتقرب و تكسر نقط الاستوب زي اللنيوزلندي

  

> الموقف الان للباوندابو مروان وصل 5245
> ماذا تري صعود ام هبوط
> ولو هبط للتصحيح نخرج علي كام

  

> الباوند اخوي وش نسوي عندي ثلاث بيوع فيه الله المستعان
> اعنا اخونا الله يعينك

 هلا اخواني أسف على التاخير  الكيبل والله اعلم متوقع ينزل للــ 1.5170 تقريبا ومنها يرتد صعود  المهم فوق 1.5125  هدف الارتداد بإذن الله 1.5350\1.5400 باختراق الهاي  كسر 1.5125 متوقع والله اعلم مواصلة النزول   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> هلا اخواني أسف على التاخير  الكيبل والله اعلم متوقع ينزل للــ 1.5170 تقريبا ومنها يرتد صعود  المهم فوق 1.5125  هدف الارتداد بإذن الله 1.5350\1.5400 باختراق الهاي  كسر 1.5125 متوقع والله اعلم مواصلة النزول   والله الموفق

 المهم يكون تحت الهاي الحالي 1.5288   في حال اخترق الهاي قبل الوصول للــ 1.5170 لكل حادث حديث  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابو مروان اطلب رايك  
> انا بيع من 1.2530
> على هدف 10 نقاط وسهيت عن البرنامج 
> وحاليا اشوف الخسارة كبيرة.. 
> كنت ساغلق الصفقة على خسارة كبيرة جدا 
> ولكن ساصبر كما قلت 1.2701 
> وخاصة لو خليت الصفقة متوحة باقي لي 100 نقطة ويزورني المارجن.. 
> هل من رايك اصبر ولا اغلق واتوكل على الله

 اليورو والله اعلم  راقبه عند 1.2635 للـ 1.2600 متوقع يرتد منها  كسر 1.2585 متوقع بيواصل نزوله والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## amiro

مشكور ابو مروان  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mmhosny

ابو مروان... 
هل ما زال اليورو استرالي للصعود الألف نقطه...و لو فرضنا و صعد هل ممكن تحدد لي بالتقريب نقاط تصحيحه في هذا المشوار ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5966  المتوقع والله اعلم الصعود للـــ 1.6250\1.6350  ومنها نبيع والستوب 1.6400  هدف البيع بإذن الله 1.5800  قابل للزيادة بمئات النقاط بكسر اللو السابق 1.5740   المهم مراقبته الان فوق 1.5887 متوقع الصعود والله اعلم لنقاط البيع   الرجاء لا للاستعجال يفضل الدخول بالمراقبة  واكرر لا للاستعجال  والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الحمد لله اعطى من امس مايقارب 200 نقطة وللخير بقية بإذن الله  المهم الستوب وضعها على نقطة الدخول   والله الموفق

----------


## mmhosny

أخي العزيز..لا تنسانا بارك الله لك 
ابو مروان... 
هل ما زال اليورو استرالي للصعود الألف نقطه...و لو فرضنا و صعد هل ممكن تحدد لي بالتقريب نقاط تصحيحه في هذا المشوار ان شاء الله

----------


## 1824

اخي ممكن عندما تتفعل توصية تقولنا عشان ندخل معاك

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان... 
> هل ما زال اليورو استرالي للصعود الألف نقطه...و لو فرضنا و صعد هل ممكن تحدد لي بالتقريب نقاط تصحيحه في هذا المشوار ان شاء الله

 بإذن الله نشوف الف نقطة والفين قول يارب  والله يا اخي واقف اليورو استرالي بمنطقة له يومان يتراوح عندها عندها  غير واضح لدي اذا بينزل او لا انا ما شايف الا الصعود والله اعلم  واذا ترغب تضع استوب   فضع الستوب 1.4265 وتوكل على الله  المهم يحتاج صبر   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ممكن عندما تتفعل توصية تقولنا عشان ندخل معاك

 اخي الذي اكتبه هو الذي بدخل فيه

----------


## mmhosny

> بإذن الله نشوف الف نقطة والفين قول يارب  والله يا اخي واقف اليورو استرالي بمنطقة له يومان يتراوح عندها عندها  غير واضح لدي اذا بينزل او لا انا ما شايف الا الصعود والله اعلم  واذا ترغب تضع استوب   فضع الستوب 1.4265 وتوكل على الله  المهم يحتاج صبر   والله الموفق

 
يارب...يا جميل اكرم ابو مروان و اكرمنا معاه... 
تعتقد رحلة الألف ممكن تاخد اد ايه...تقريييييب

----------


## aljameel

> يارب...يا جميل اكرم ابو مروان و اكرمنا معاه... 
> تعتقد رحلة الألف ممكن تاخد اد ايه...تقريييييب

 لو تشاهد الشارت ممكن تعرف  هو اذا بيسحب ماها يوقف الا عند اهدافه بإذن الله  وانا متابع معكم اولا باول بإذن الله  انتم ضعو دخولكم بعقد مجزء وليكن على جزئين واحد الصبر عليه والاخر نضارب به وهكذا  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  ولا تخافو منه لو قدر الله نزل ناخذ حقنا منه بالنزول

----------


## 1824

ممكن تفصيل الكيبل وش رايك بالشراء من 1.5180 والاستب وكم وما أفضل مكان للشراء

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن تفصيل الكيبل وش رايك بالشراء من 1.5180 والاستب وكم وما أفضل مكان للشراء

   اخي الكيبل  المتوقع النزول للـ1.5170 وهو نزول تصحيحي ومنها يرتد والله اعلم  في حال واصل نزول راقب النقطة الاهم 1.5125 في حال كسرت متوقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم  في حال ارتد من 1.5170 اما تضع نقطة الارتداد الستوب او 1.5125  ورجاء خاص لا تستعجل راقب اولا واكررررر لا للاستعجال المراقبة اولا  والله الموفق

----------


## 1824

اخي ممكن في حال اي توصية تفعلت قلنا الله يوفقك وش الي توصي عليه الحين نأخذه

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ممكن في حال اي توصية تفعلت قلنا الله يوفقك وش الي توصي عليه الحين نأخذه

 اخي راقب الدولار فرنك   والله اعلم فوق 1.0580 متوقع يصعد للــ 640 وتكون منطقة بيع جيدة  في حال اخترق 641 من اقرب نقطة للـ 710 بيع والستوب 710 او 690  وتوكل على الله   انا كاتب له توصية بيع وشراء بالصفحات الخلفيه ارجع لها به خير بإذن الله  متوقع ينزل لمناطق الشراء التي حددتها   ولكن لو وصل للنقطة 1.0740 قبل الوصول لمنطقة الشراء تلغى التوصية السابقة  والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> اخي الكيبل المتوقع النزول للـ1.5170 وهو نزول تصحيحي ومنها يرتد والله اعلم  في حال واصل نزول راقب النقطة الاهم 1.5125 في حال كسرت متوقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم  في حال ارتد من 1.5170 اما تضع نقطة الارتداد الستوب او 1.5125  ورجاء خاص لا تستعجل راقب اولا واكررررر لا للاستعجال المراقبة اولا   والله الموفق

 جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو مروان

----------


## د/أحمد

و المجنون أخباره ايه؟  هييواصل انطلاقه وا الا هيرتد؟

----------


## medo1

السلام عليكم وش افضل نقطة للدخول اليورو استرالي

----------


## aljameel

> و المجنون أخباره ايه؟  هييواصل انطلاقه وا الا هيرتد؟

  
المتوقع والله اعلم النزول للـ 134.20 ومنها يتضح هل بيواصل نزول او يرتد 
هو نزل للـ 134.30 وارتد  
المهم لا تستعجل احتمال النزول وارد بنسبة كبيرة والله اعلم 
هو وصل تقريبا هدفه  
الان راقب النقطة 133.90 لو نزل تحتها احتمال ينزل ثم يصعد ليصحح ثم يواصل نزوله والله اعلم 
والله الموفق 
كفكرة عامه للمجنون والله اعلم تحت 136.40 للنزول لاهداف بعيدة 
اختراق 136.40 متوقع يصعد 137.50 \138 ونراقب النقطة الاهم 138.60 
تحتها بموجه هابطة فوقها لكل حادث حديث  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم وش افضل نقطة للدخول اليورو استرالي

 اخي انا موصي عليه من 1.4370 
فانت راقبه لو نزل ادخل وتوكل على الله 
وضع الستوب 1.4265 
والله الموفق

----------


## go.link

اخى الكريم 
رجاء  
ماهى المقاومات الموجوده فى طريق هبوط  الباوند 
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الكريم 
> رجاء  
> ماهى المقاومات الموجوده فى طريق هبوط الباوند 
> وجزاك الله خيرا

 تقصد اخي الدعم 
الدعم والله اعلم الان 1.5127 كسره امامه دعم اخر 1.5063 
اهم دعم له 1.4947 بكسره نزول في نزول والله اعلم

----------


## ابويزيد

جزاك الله خير يابو مروان

----------


## lionofegypt2020

وياريت رايك باليورو ين حبيبنا يا غالى والف مبروووك الارباااح

----------


## aljameel

> وياريت رايك باليورو ين حبيبنا يا غالى والف مبروووك الارباااح

 الله يبارك فيك
لحضات اتاكد منه

----------


## aljameel

> وياريت رايك باليورو ين حبيبنا يا غالى والف مبروووك الارباااح

 انا من قبل موصي عليه وهدفه بإذن الله 114 وابعد منها والله اعلم 
الان راقبه فوق 112 متوقع بيواصل صعوده والله اعلم 
لو نزل تحت 112 اقب النقطة 111.10 يجب ان لا تكسر  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو كندي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3140  ساضع بالاول منطقة شراء   الشراء من 1.2830 للـ 1.2750  الستوب 1.2690  الهدف بإذن الله 1.3200  الان متوقع تحت 1.3175 ينزل لنقطة الشراء  في حال اخترق 1.3175 متوقع يصعد للـ 1.3250 + - ومنها يرتد لنقطة الشراء   المهم تحت 1.3305   فانتم راقبوه ولا تستعجلو من يجيد التعامل مع المعطيات التي ذكرتها بإذن الله يجني الكثير منه  والله الموفق

----------


## maxmous

اخى الكريم 
ما هى نظرتك لل يورو \ استريلينى 
 هل للهبوط والى اين اهدافه

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الكريم 
> ما هى نظرتك لل يورو \ استريلينى 
> هل للهبوط والى اين اهدافه

   المتوقع والله اعلم للملكي   النزول للـ 8200 \8160 تقريبا ومنها يصعد  المهم الستوب 8130  هدف الصعود بإذن الله 8380 اختراق الهاي مواصلة الصعود بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> انا من قبل موصي عليه وهدفه بإذن الله 114 وابعد منها والله اعلم 
> الان راقبه فوق 112 متوقع بيواصل صعوده والله اعلم 
> لو نزل تحت 112 اقب النقطة 111.10 يجب ان لا تكسر  
> والله الموفق

 شكراا لك يا عزيزى

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم الكيبل لو اخترق يكون اكتفى بالنزول عند 1.5200 بدل 1.5170  الان باختراقه 1.5291 متوقع يصعد للـ 1.5350 تقريبا قابله للزيادة للـ 1.5400 تقريبا  ومن احد النقطتان نراقبه متوقع والله اعلم النزول  في حال لم يخترق الهاي الحالي ونزل وكسر اللو الحالي 1.5200  اتوقع والله اعلم مشواره ابعد من 1.5170 ومتوقع يكسر 1.5125 والله اعلم  والله الموفق  والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## ibo2000

السلام عليكم استاذ جميل وجزاك الله خيرا 
ما رايك بالاسترالي دولار ....هل هو جيد الان للبيع؟؟؟  
وشكرا

----------


## د/أحمد

> المتوقع والله اعلم النزول للـ 134.20 ومنها يتضح هل بيواصل نزول او يرتد 
> هو نزل للـ 134.30 وارتد  
> المهم لا تستعجل احتمال النزول وارد بنسبة كبيرة والله اعلم 
> هو وصل تقريبا هدفه  
> الان راقب النقطة 133.90 لو نزل تحتها احتمال ينزل ثم يصعد ليصحح ثم يواصل نزوله والله اعلم 
> والله الموفق 
> كفكرة عامه للمجنون والله اعلم تحت 136.40 للنزول لاهداف بعيدة 
> اختراق 136.40 متوقع يصعد 137.50 \138 ونراقب النقطة الاهم 138.60 
> تحتها بموجه هابطة فوقها لكل حادث حديث  
> والله الموفق

   جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم استاذ جميل وجزاك الله خيرا 
> ما رايك بالاسترالي دولار ....هل هو جيد الان للبيع؟؟؟  
> وشكرا

 الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم  افضل منطقة للبيع 8900 + - تقريبا   المهم مراقبة النقطة 8935 يكون تحتها وهي الستوب   لو اخترق 8935 يفضل البيع من اقرب نقطة 9010 وهي الستوب   الان هل يصعد لنقطة البيع الله اعلم انما ارى ان هي الافضل  راقبه ولا تستعجل  والله الموفق

----------


## ibo2000

بارك الله فيك

----------


## lionofegypt2020

تم استغلال اليورو ين طلوع ونزول الف مبروك لكل من دخل به جزاك الله كل خير يا حبيب الكل يا ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  
يوم موفق للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> تم استغلال اليورو ين طلوع ونزول الف مبروك لكل من دخل به جزاك الله كل خير يا حبيب الكل يا ابو مروان

 مبروووووك وتستاهل كل خير

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم الكيبل لو اخترق يكون اكتفى بالنزول عند 1.5200 بدل 1.5170  الان باختراقه 1.5291 متوقع يصعد للـ 1.5350 تقريبا قابله للزيادة للـ 1.5400 تقريبا  ومن احد النقطتان نراقبه متوقع والله اعلم النزول  في حال لم يخترق الهاي الحالي ونزل وكسر اللو الحالي 1.5200  اتوقع والله اعلم مشواره ابعد من 1.5170 ومتوقع يكسر 1.5125 والله اعلم  والله الموفق   والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الان والله اعلم متوقع النزول بإذن الله للـــ 1.5200 + - تقريبا  ومنها يرتد صعود المهم فوق 1.5155 وهي الستوب  كسر 1.5155 متوقع والله اعلم مواصلة النزول بإذن الله  المهم مراقبته تحت 1.5423 متوقع النزول  عند النقطة 1.5200 يجب عدم الاستعجال بالشراء فاحتمال مواصلة النزول واحتمال الارتداد وارده كلاهما والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

لمحبي الدولار كندي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0308  الشراء من 1.0200 للـــ 1.0150  الستوب 1.0100  الهدف بإذن الله 1.0500  والله الموفق

----------


## شـــروق

بارك الله فيك أخونا ابو مروان ...

----------


## شـــروق

أخي أبو مروان ما رأيك بالخروف  
عندي عقد بيع وإلى الآن تراجع بأكثر من 100 نقطه زياده على دمه الثقيل  
وشكرا مقدما ,,,,

----------


## aljameel

> أخي أبو مروان ما رأيك بالخروف  
> عندي عقد بيع وإلى الآن تراجع بأكثر من 100 نقطه زياده على دمه الثقيل  
> وشكرا مقدما ,,,,

 ماهو الخروف

----------


## 1824

> ماهو الخروف

 الاسترالي دولار

----------


## شـــروق

> الاسترالي دولار

 الأسترالي دولار

----------


## سامووو المملكة

> أخي أبو مروان ما رأيك بالخروف  
> عندي عقد بيع وإلى الآن تراجع بأكثر من 100 نقطه زياده على دمه الثقيل  
> وشكرا مقدما ,,,,

 ههههههههههههه
الله يكون بعونك

----------


## aljameel

> أخي أبو مروان ما رأيك بالخروف  
> عندي عقد بيع وإلى الآن تراجع بأكثر من 100 نقطه زياده على دمه الثقيل  
> وشكرا مقدما ,,,,

 الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم  مراقبة الهاي الحالي مالم يخترق فهو للنزول بإذن الله لاهداف تسعد جدا بإذن الله  اختراق الهاي الحالي البيع من 8900 للــــــ 8960  الستوب 9010  والله الموفق

----------


## saqrfx

> ارتداد الباوند من  1.5403  هذه النقطة حديد * حديد لو ما ارتد منها لتحت 300 نقطة يبقى عليه العوض ومنه العوض خلاص ما نعرف نشتغل ونشوف شغله ثانية

 رأيك فى هذا التحليل اخى الجميل ؟

----------


## aljameel

> رأيك فى هذا التحليل اخى الجميل ؟

  
تحليل ممتاز جدا بارك الله فيك 
للمعلومية الكيبل بالنفس الاخير للصعود والله اعلم 
اتوقع غدا او بداية الاسبوع القادم يكون نزول مدوي له والله اعلم

----------


## 1824

> الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم  مراقبة الهاي الحالي مالم يخترق فهو للنزول بإذن الله لاهداف تسعد جدا بإذن الله  اختراق الهاي الحالي البيع من 8900 للــــــ 8960  الستوب 9010  والله الموفق

  
يظهر بان الزوج قد حدد قمة ثنائية بمقربة 0.8860 وباتت تظهر عدة مؤشرات تدل على انتهاء التصحيح التقني الحالي ساقوم بالتطرق الى كل واحدة منها على حدة : 
1. قمة ثنائية بمقربة 0.8860
2. اغلاق يومي بانخفاض بالامس بعد 6 ايام متتالية من الارتفاعات
3. انخفاض الزوج اسفل مستوى وخط دعم اول وصل القيعان السابقة المرتبة بشكل تصاعدي
4. انحراف معياري في العديد من الرسوم البياني بحسب مؤشر ال MACD
5. انحراف معياري بحسب مؤشر ال RSI
6. ضعف لدى اعمدة الهستوجرامة وتقاطع معدلات الحركة الى الاسفل لدى قسم من الرسوم البيانية
7. انخفاض الزوج اليوم في حال تبعه اغلاق يومي بانخفاض سيظهر مبنى كوكب المساء وهو نقطة تحول واشارة الى انتهاء التصحيح التقني وعودة الزوج الى الاسفل 
بالرغم من ظهور ما يزيد عن 90% من المؤشرات التي تدل على عودة الزوج الى الاسفل ساستبق تسجيل الزوج اغلاق يومي بانخفاض اذ قمت بنشر توصية بيع اليوم مترقبا تسجيل الزوج انخفاض اخر . 
اظن هذا كافي :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:

----------


## aljameel

> يظهر بان الزوج قد حدد قمة ثنائية بمقربة 0.8860 وباتت تظهر عدة مؤشرات تدل على انتهاء التصحيح التقني الحالي ساقوم بالتطرق الى كل واحدة منها على حدة : 
> 1. قمة ثنائية بمقربة 0.8860
> 2. اغلاق يومي بانخفاض بالامس بعد 6 ايام متتالية من الارتفاعات
> 3. انخفاض الزوج اسفل مستوى وخط دعم اول وصل القيعان السابقة المرتبة بشكل تصاعدي
> 4. انحراف معياري في العديد من الرسوم البياني بحسب مؤشر ال MACD
> 5. انحراف معياري بحسب مؤشر ال RSI
> 6. ضعف لدى اعمدة الهستوجرامة وتقاطع معدلات الحركة الى الاسفل لدى قسم من الرسوم البيانية
> 7. انخفاض الزوج اليوم في حال تبعه اغلاق يومي بانخفاض سيظهر مبنى كوكب المساء وهو نقطة تحول واشارة الى انتهاء التصحيح التقني وعودة الزوج الى الاسفل 
> بالرغم من ظهور ما يزيد عن 90% من المؤشرات التي تدل على عودة الزوج الى الاسفل ساستبق تسجيل الزوج اغلاق يومي بانخفاض اذ قمت بنشر توصية بيع اليوم مترقبا تسجيل الزوج انخفاض اخر . 
> اظن هذا كافي

 بارك الله فيك

----------


## شـــروق

> الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم  مراقبة الهاي الحالي مالم يخترق فهو للنزول بإذن الله لاهداف تسعد جدا بإذن الله  اختراق الهاي الحالي البيع من 8900 للــــــ 8960  الستوب 9010   والله الموفق

 يسلموووووو  :Eh S(7):

----------


## saqrfx

> تحليل ممتاز جدا بارك الله فيك 
> للمعلومية الكيبل بالنفس الاخير للصعود والله اعلم 
> اتوقع غدا او بداية الاسبوع القادم يكون نزول مدوي له والله اعلم

 كل الشكر والاحترام لك اخونا الكريم 
وفى انتظار توصية البيع للكيبل من هذا المستوى 
ودائما خالص دعواتنا لك بالتوفيق والنجاح 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4370  متكون عليه دبل بوتوم على الاسبوعي  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5500 قابل للزيادة  والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووك اول 200 نقطة ولله الحمد  باختراقه للـ 1.4563  المجال مفتوح له بالصعود والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## medo1

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووك اول 200 نقطة ولله الحمد  باختراقه للـ 1.4563  المجال مفتوح له بالصعود والله اعلم  موفقين بإذن الله

 السلام عيكم شكرا يالجميل مع اني دخلت الصفقة متأخر عند ١.٤٥٠٥ بس الحمد لله يرتفع وان شاء الله الى الهدف النهائي

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عيكم شكرا يالجميل مع اني دخلت الصفقة متأخر عند ١.٤٥٠٥ بس الحمد لله يرتفع وان شاء الله الى الهدف النهائي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نصيحة اخي بعمرك لاتلحق توصية اما الدخول من البداية او الابتعاد 
ولكن الحمد لله ومبروك عليك وعلينا الارباح اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الف الف الف مبرووك ومن نجاح الى نجاح  وعقبال باقى العملات لما تنزل وتريحنا واولهم الكيبل حبيب الكل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة لليورو استرالي راقبو النقطة 1.4667  في حال لم تخترق متوقع ينزل للتصحيح وغالبا مايكون التصحيح عند 50%  فترسمو فيبو من اللو 1.4327 للهاي الذي يعمله وراقبو 50% متوقع التصحيح عندها والله اعلم ومنها يكمل صعوده    في حال اخترق 1.4667 متوقع بيواصل صعوده والله اعلم ولكل حادث حديث  المهم لا لا لا للاستعجال لايعني اي ارتداد بانه نازل واكرر لا للاستعجال بالمراقبة  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> الف الف الف مبرووك ومن نجاح الى نجاح  وعقبال باقى العملات لما تنزل وتريحنا واولهم الكيبل حبيب الكل

 الله يبارك فيك اخي 
بإذن الله نازل احتمال يرتد من 1.5386 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## ابويزيد

مبروك يابو مروان ولك دعاء بظهر القلب

----------


## aljameel

> مبروك يابو مروان ولك دعاء بظهر القلب

 الله يبارك فيك اخي 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## ابويزيد

ابومروان هل نبيع اليورو سترالى من هاذى الاسعار

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للكيبل والله اعلم بانه نازل لاخوف منه بإذن الله  لابد من التصحيح المهم ارسمو فيبو مابين اللو 1.4962 والهاي الذي يعمله  التصحيح يكون عند 38% ومنها متوقع يرتد صعود  الستوب 50%   في حال كسر 50% متوقع بيواصل نزوله والله اعلم  امامه موجة صغيرة احتمال يصححها عند 1.5280 انما لو نزل تحتها تقل اهميتها والله اعلم   ذكرتها لاخذها بالحسبان فقط  اليورو استرالي اربطوه مع الاسترالي دولار  الاسترالي دولار في حال كسر 8685 متوقع بيواصل نزوله واليورو استرالي بيواصل صعوده  في حال لم تكسر 8685 للاسترالي دولار متوقع يصحح صعودا ونفس الشي اليورو استرالي ينزل للتصحيح  ولكن لا للاستعجال يخدعوكم بارتداد صغير   والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله  اسمحولي ساعة وبإذن الله ساعود لكم  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> ابومروان هل نبيع اليورو سترالى من هاذى الاسعار

 لا يا ابوزيد الله يهديك النزول للتصحيح والله اعلم 
فالبيع بحذر جدا  
اقراء اخر مشاركة لي وراقب ماهو مكتوب بها 
موفق بإذن الله

----------


## ابويزيد

> لا يا ابوزيد الله يهديك النزول للتصحيح والله اعلم 
> فالبيع بحذر جدا  
> اقراء اخر مشاركة لي وراقب ماهو مكتوب بها 
> موفق بإذن الله

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الف الف شكر يا ابو مروان باذن الله هنتعامل مع الكيبل اتفضل انت ارتاح الان تحياتى

----------


## aljameel

> بالنسبة للكيبل والله اعلم بانه نازل لاخوف منه بإذن الله  لابد من التصحيح المهم ارسمو فيبو مابين اللو 1.4962 والهاي الذي يعمله  التصحيح يكون عند 38% ومنها متوقع يرتد صعود  الستوب 50%   في حال كسر 50% متوقع بيواصل نزوله والله اعلم  امامه موجة صغيرة احتمال يصححها عند 1.5280 انما لو نزل تحتها تقل اهميتها والله اعلم   ذكرتها لاخذها بالحسبان فقط  اليورو استرالي اربطوه مع الاسترالي دولار  الاسترالي دولار في حال كسر 8685 متوقع بيواصل نزوله واليورو استرالي بيواصل صعوده  في حال لم تكسر 8685 للاسترالي دولار متوقع يصحح صعودا ونفس الشي اليورو استرالي ينزل للتصحيح  ولكن لا للاستعجال يخدعوكم بارتداد صغير   والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله  اسمحولي ساعة وبإذن الله ساعود لكم   موفقين بإذن الله

 الكيبل والله اعلم  باختراق الهاي الحالي 1.5393 سيذهب بإذن الله للـ 1.5425+ - تقريبا  وتكون نهاية الصعود له ومنها رحلة النزول اما للتصحيح او مواصلة النزول   موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للاسترالي دولار حتى اللحضة الواضح انه بيكمل صعوده لمناطق البيع التي ذكرتها سابقا عند 8910 للـ 8950 بشرط اختراق الهاي الحالي  البوادر بتقول كذا والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## ahmed_samir77

> بالنسبة للاسترالي دولار حتى اللحضة الواضح انه بيكمل صعوده لمناطق البيع التي ذكرتها سابقا عند 8910 للـ 8950 بشرط اختراق الهاي الحالي  البوادر بتقول كذا والله اعلم   والله الموفق

 أخى الكريم برجاء اليورو دولار

----------


## aljameel

> أخى الكريم برجاء اليورو دولار

 اليورو دولار والله اعلم لو اخترق الان 1.2917 متوقع يصعد للـ 1.2950 + - تقريبا المهم تحت 1.2960  ومنها يرتد نزول تصحيحي  التصحيح اما عند 1.2760\70 تقريبا او 1.2650   من احدهم متوقع يرتد صعود والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم جميعا  
استاذي كيفك ان شاء الله بخير  
بالنسبة للكيبل السعر الحالي والله اعلم 1.5427 في حال واصل ما رايك بـ 1.5486 ثم تليها مقاومة عند 497 
هل هي مناطق جيدة للبيع ام ان وصول السعر لها ربما دلالة على اختراق 5521  
وشكرا مقدما

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم جميعا  
> استاذي كيفك ان شاء الله بخير  
> بالنسبة للكيبل السعر الحالي والله اعلم 1.5427 في حال واصل ما رايك بـ 1.5486 ثم تليها مقاومة عند 497 
> هل هي مناطق جيدة للبيع ام ان وصول السعر لها ربما دلالة على اختراق 5521  
> وشكرا مقدما

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
والله اعلم ما اتوقع يصل لها الان  
المتوقع والله اعلم النزول للتصحيح مالم يمدد الموجه الصاعدة وهي مستبعده الان والله اعلم 
باختراقه الان 1.5423 احتمال كبير يخترق 1.5521 ولكن فيما بعد ليس الان والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

انا توكلت على الله وبعت الكيبل من 1.5425   ساضع الستوب 1.5516 انا وضعت الستوب بعيد لاني خارج الان وغير مراقبه المفروض لايتجاوز 50 نقطة الصح   الان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## adelsodany

> انا توكلت على الله وبعت الكيبل من 1.5425   ساضع الستوب 1.5516 انا وضعت الستوب بعيد لاني خارج الان وغير مراقبه المفروض لايتجاوز 50 نقطة الصح   الان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله  موفقين بإذن الله

  
بالتوفيق يا غـالى انت راجل محترم وتستاهل كل خير  اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> الكيبل والله اعلم  باختراق الهاي الحالي 1.5393 سيذهب بإذن الله للـ 1.5425+ - تقريبا  وتكون نهاية الصعود له ومنها رحلة النزول اما للتصحيح او مواصلة النزول    موفقين بإذن الله

 ربنا يسهل يارب وينزل على طول ان شاء الله تحياتى للجميع

----------


## صاحب هدف

إن شاء الله يرجع الاستاذ الجميل  
1.5450

----------


## yasssof

بوصول الباوند الى 1.5475  اتوقع انتهى صعوده اهذا اليوم

----------


## jambasha

> بوصول الباوند الى 1.5475  اتوقع انتهى صعوده اهذا اليوم

 اتمنى ذلك اخي الكريم ولكن اخشى ان الارتداد من 1.5520 بهذه الصورة  
واترك التفصيل لاخونا الجميل حتى لا يحصل تشتيت

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ربنا يستر بجد الباوند غريب اوى اوى اوى ربنا يسترها على الجمييييييع يارب ناس كتير بايعه من تحت مئات النقاط وناس حساباتها اتصفرت ربنا يستر يارب  وينزل ان شاء الله ويكون انتهى صعودة

----------


## Pips Hunter

السلام عليكم
اخى الجميل ما هو رأيك فى اليورو ين
انا اشوف ان الزوج ما شاء الله تحركه سريع جداً وممكن اصطياد 100 نقطه منه يومياً على الآقل بسهوله
اليوم كان ممتاز جداً وتحقق منه اكثر من 350 نقطة بسبب الأرتدادات القوية بالبولينجر 50 
صورة توضيحية لفرص اليوم    
لذلك اخى الجميل اتمنى منك ان تهتم بهذا الزوج لأنه زوج يسيل له اللعاب بصراحة ، اكثر جنون من المجنون !

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم 
سامحوناااااا أسف على التاخير 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للكيبل الصعود الاخير عادي جدا والله اعلم مجارة مع اليورو بصعوده  اليورو كان له هدف وذكرته عند 1.2950 فسحب الكيبل معه  بإذن الله نازل ولابد من التصحيح  وكما ذكرت سابقا رسم فيبو من 1.4962 للهاي الحالي 1.5470  فمتوقع التصحيح عند 38% والله اعلم  كسر 50% متوقع مواصلة النزول وتصحيح عام للصعود والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> اخى الجميل ما هو رأيك فى اليورو ين
> انا اشوف ان الزوج ما شاء الله تحركه سريع جداً وممكن اصطياد 100 نقطه منه يومياً على الآقل بسهوله
> اليوم كان ممتاز جداً وتحقق منه اكثر من 350 نقطة بسبب الأرتدادات القوية بالبولينجر 50 
> صورة توضيحية لفرص اليوم    
> لذلك اخى الجميل اتمنى منك ان تهتم بهذا الزوج لأنه زوج يسيل له اللعاب بصراحة ، اكثر جنون من المجنون !

 ابشر اخي 
انا ما بقصر فيه كلما وجدت فرصة بكتب عنه

----------


## aljameel

ماشاء الله كانه بيستناني مجرد كتبت له هاهو بداء بالنزول بإذن الله يواصل

----------


## صاحب هدف

أهلا يا أستاذي الله يبارك فيك ويجزيك كل خير على كل شيء تقدمه للأخوة وسهرك وتعبك معانا  
تحياتي لك وجمعة مباركة إن شاء الله

----------


## 2e2y2e2

ماشاء الله   :Regular Smile:

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> ماشاء الله كانه بيستناني مجرد كتبت له هاهو بداء بالنزول بإذن الله يواصل

  صباح الفل يارب ينزل ان شاء الله انا رسمت الفيبو زى ما قولت بالظبط يارب يوصل ل 1.5276 ان شاء الله تصحيح فيبو 38 وشراء منها والاستوب فيبو 50

----------


## رشدي

بنصبح يا احلي جميل

----------


## franco195

صباح الفل ماذا عن ال aud/usd

----------


## FLEX ZEE

السلام عليكم  ابو مراون     ما شاء الله تحليل   رائع  اختيار نقاط ارتداد  واختراق  رااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه   فعلا  كما اسلفت بالنسبه للنيوزلندي  ارتد من 73000   بعد ان اخترق  1.7165  ماهو اتجاه النيوزلندي الان   هل سيواصل  هبوطه   الى نقطة الدخول

----------


## ابويزيد

ماشاءالله عليك يابو مروان عينى عليك بارده

----------


## abuelbanat

حد ممكن يفهمني ايه اللي حصل ونزل المجنون كده وضرب دعم 132.66 بكل سهولة انا مش فاهم

----------


## ابويزيد

> حد ممكن يفهمني ايه اللي حصل ونزل المجنون كده وضرب دعم 132.66 بكل سهولة انا مش فاهم

 صعود الين هو اسبب

----------


## abuelbanat

> صعود الين هو اسبب

 هو في خبر على الين لاني متابع الأخبار بس ايه الخبر ده

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم جميعا 
جمعة مباركة بإذن الله على الجميع

----------


## ابويزيد

وعليكم السلام جمعه مباركه

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الف مبرووووك على اليورو استرالي 500 نقطة وللخير بقية  لاتفريط به بإذن الله لهدفه  الكيبل الحمد لله هاهو ينزل كما توقعنا ولله الحمد  بالنسبة للشراء الرجاء الانتظار للاسبوع القادم    لانه متوقع يواصل نزوله والله اعلم لمناطق ابعد من 38%  ومن داخل بيع يبقى حتى القناعة وقبل اغلاق السوق يغلق ربحه او يبقى به للاسبوع القادم الخيار لكم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ابو مراون   ما شاء الله تحليل رائع اختيار نقاط ارتداد واختراق رااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه   فعلا كما اسلفت بالنسبه للنيوزلندي ارتد من 73000 بعد ان اخترق 1.7165  ماهو اتجاه النيوزلندي الان هل سيواصل هبوطه الى نقطة الدخول

 ماشاء الله عليك متذكره   انا نسيته وفعلا الحمد لله بعد اختراق 7165 وصل 7300 وارتد منها  الان والله اعلم بكسر 7085 متوقع بيواصل نزوله لا اهداف ابعد بمعنى مشواره بعيد بإذن الله وندخل بموجه هابطة على المدى المتوسط والله اعلم  مالم يكسر 7085 توقع الارتداد ولكن متوقع الكسر والله اعلم  موفق اخي بإذن الله

----------


## ابويزيد

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الف مبرووووك على اليورو استرالي 500 نقطة وللخير بقية  لاتفريط به بإذن الله لهدفه  الكيبل الحمد لله هاهو ينزل كما توقعنا ولله الحمد  بالنسبة للشراء الرجاء الانتظار للاسبوع القادم    لانه متوقع يواصل نزوله والله اعلم لمناطق ابعد من 38%  ومن داخل بيع يبقى حتى القناعة وقبل اغلاق السوق يغلق ربحه او يبقى به للاسبوع القادم الخيار لكم  والله الموفق

 ابو مروان ربحى بليورو سترالى375هل اغلق الصفقه او انتظر الله يجزاك خير

----------


## أبو محمد.

كم ممكن ينزل الباوند كاقصى حد

----------


## medo555

*ابو مروان كم متوقع هبوط المجنون ومن ثم الارتداد*

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان ربحى بليورو سترالى375هل اغلق الصفقه او انتظر الله يجزاك خير

  
اولا الف مبروك
عن نفسي افضل البقاء به 
المتوقع والله اعلم مواصلة الصعود او اهدافه بإذن الله 1.5400 باختراق 1.5011 
احتمال  بيواصل للـ 1.4994 او قريب منها ثم يصحح ثم يواصل صعوده والله اعلم ولكن لو اخترقها بيواصل صعوده ومتوقع يخترق 1.5011 
ولكن الافضل البقاء به حتى النهاية لانه لاتعرف متى تدخل مرة اخرى لو جنيت ربحك

----------


## ابويزيد

> اولا الف مبروك
> عن نفسي افضل البقاء به 
> المتوقع والله اعلم مواصلة الصعود او اهدافه بإذن الله 1.5400 باختراق 1.5011 
> احتمال  بيواصل للـ 1.4994 او قريب منها ثم يصحح ثم يواصل صعوده والله اعلم ولكن لو اخترقها بيواصل صعوده ومتوقع يخترق 1.5011 
> ولكن الافضل البقاء به حتى النهاية لانه لاتعرف متى تدخل مرة اخرى لو جنيت ربحك

 ماقصرت والف مبروك بصراحه مانى ناسى المشاركه التي ذكرت فيها انه اذا سحب يسحب مئات انقاط

----------


## صاحب هدف

ألف مبروووووك لمن دخل معاااك يا شيخ المحللين يا أستاذي 
ربنا يبارك لك وفيك ويرحم والدينا والديك  
أستاذ معاي والحمد لله 100 من الاسترالي دولار رايك يواصل ولا هيطلع للنقاط إلي ذاكرها  
وشكرا مقدما

----------


## aljameel

راقبو النيوزلندي دولار مالم يكسر 7085 احتمال يرتد والربح بالقناعة كسر 7085 بيواصل نزول لاهداف بعيده انما البيع ليس بعد الكسر  مجرد ارى فرصة سابلغ بها بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> *ابو مروان كم متوقع هبوط المجنون ومن ثم الارتداد*

 المجنون والله اعلم  
اذا ارتد من السعر الحالي 132.34  متوقع يصعد للـ 133.20 تقريبا  ومنها يرتد نزول بإذن الله او يواصل صعوده  
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> كم ممكن ينزل الباوند كاقصى حد

  
اخي صعب الحكم الان كم ممكن ينزل ولكن متوقع بيواصل نزوله 
فانت راقب النقطة 1.5240 
لو اليوم اغلق تحتها فمتوقع الاسبوع القادم بيصحح كموجه عامه  
مالم يغلق تحت 1.5240 سيضعنا بحيرة ممكن الارتداد وممكن النزول  ولكن يتضح معنا الاسبوع القادم والله اعلم 
حتى للشراء افضل الستوب يكون 1.5240 ولا انصح اليوم بالشراء فوات ربح ولا خسارة 
والله الموفق

----------


## أبو محمد.

طيب الاسترالي دولار  كم تتوقع يهبط اليوم بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> طيب الاسترالي دولار كم تتوقع يهبط اليوم بارك الله فيك

 راقب النقطة 8652 بكسرها متوقع بيواصل نزوله بإذن الله 
مالم تكسر فاحتمال يرتد ولكن النزول هو الغالب والله اعلم  لا انصح بالشراء

----------


## aljameel

والله يا اخوان اضع لكم نقاط لو تستفيدو منها كان جنيتم مئات النقاط 
من شهر وانا اقول المجنون مالم يخترق 136.40 فهو للنزول واهدافه 131\130.50 كسر 130 هايواصل لاهداف بعيدة احتمال تصل به للـ 123 
ولو اخترق 136.40 سوف يصعد للـ 138 ومنها نراقب النقطة 138.60 تحتها نزول فوقها صعود 
بالله عليكم كم مره صعد قريب من 136 شاهدو الشارت وانتم الحكم

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله 
موفقين بإذن الله جميعا

----------


## aljameel

الان الكيبل واقف على 38% بالتمام 1.5276  كما ذكرت لكم امس احتمال يرتد منها الله اعلم السوق ليس له أمان   خذوها بالاهمية لاتهملوها انما المتوقع مواصلة النزوول والله اعلم  راقبو النقطة 1.5240 اما يقترب منها او يرتد منها والله اعلم  كتبتها حتى لايقال اني ضعيت عليكم فرصة والخيار لكم  والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> والله يا اخوان اضع لكم نقاط لو تستفيدو منها كان جنيتم مئات النقاط 
> من شهر وانا اقول المجنون مالم يخترق 136.40 فهو للنزول واهدافه 131\130.50 كسر 130 هايواصل لاهداف بعيدة احتمال تصل به للـ 123 
> ولو اخترق 136.40 سوف يصعد للـ 138 ومنها نراقب النقطة 138.60 تحتها نزول فوقها صعود 
> بالله عليكم كم مره صعد قريب من 136 شاهدو الشارت وانتم الحكم

 ارتد كتير يا غالى بس قولى هل انت استغليتها الكتير ولا لئة  :Big Grin:   وجزاك الله خيرا وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Pips Hunter

الف مليون مبرووووووك لجميع الآخوة على ارباح اليورو استرالي وجزاك الله الف مليون خير اخى الجميل على توصياتك الذهبية

----------


## aljameel

> الف مليون مبرووووووك لجميع الآخوة على ارباح اليورو استرالي وجزاك الله الف مليون خير اخى الجميل على توصياتك الذهبية

 الله يبارك فيك  
ومبروووووووووووك للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> ألف مبروووووك لمن دخل معاااك يا شيخ المحللين يا أستاذي  ربنا يبارك لك وفيك ويرحم والدينا والديك   أستاذ معاي والحمد لله 100 من الاسترالي دولار رايك يواصل ولا هيطلع للنقاط إلي ذاكرها   وشكرا مقدما

 هلا اخي صاحب أسف لم انتبه لمشاركتك الا الان 
الله يبارك فيك وجزاك الله خير 
ساضع تصوروي كامل له بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> ارتد كتير يا غالى بس قولى هل انت استغليتها الكتير ولا لئة    وجزاك الله خيرا وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

 انت حشرتني بالزاوية ياحلو 
أستفدت القيل ولله الحمد

----------


## aljameel

غدا ابو غدا بإذن الله مسافر   ساضع لكم تصوري على بعض العملات بما اراه مناسب   ارجو التركيز على الشرح والاستفادة منها للاسبوع القادم  وساكون متابع معكم انما بتقصير نوعا ما لانه لايتوفر لدي وانا بالسفر ماهو متوفر لدي الان  والله الموفق

----------


## أبوجوري

مااا منك قصور أستاذنا 
وترجع لنا بالسلامه

----------


## aljameel

الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8690  احتمال لو كسر اللو الحالي بينزل للــ 8655+ - تقريبا   فاحتمال يرتد منها واحتمال يواصل نزوله   يهمنا النقطة التالية 8580 في حال لم تكسر تكون ستوب للشراء   في حال كسرت متوقع بيواصل نزوله لاهداف ابعد سنحددها فيما بعد  المهم مراقبته عند 8655 متوقع يرتد منها في حال ارتد بعد تاكد 100% ندخل شراء والستوب 8580 او نقطة الارتداد  هدفنا بإذن الله باختراق الهاي 8950 + -  تقريبا ومنها نبيع والستوب 9010  في حال واصل صعود فاحتمال يواصل للـ 9100 بإذن الله  فيجب البيع بالمراقبة   في حال لم ينزل للـ 8655 يكون اللو الحالي 8679 الستوب للشراء   الرجاء الدخول شراء بعد التاكد والمراقبة طبعا الشراء مع افتتاح السوق الاسبوع القادم بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 132.63  المتوقع والله اعلم فوق اللو الحالي  الصعود للـ 133.30 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول لهدف بإذن الله 131.50  الستوب للبيع 133.75  في حال كسر 131.24 متوقع بيواصل نزول بإذن الله لاهدف تصل به تقريبا 130.50 في حال واصل نزوله والله اعلم مشواره بعيد  الان في حال لم يرتد من 133.30 واخترق 133.75 متوقع بيواصل صعوده والمجال مفتوح باختراق الهاي للـ 137.50 \ 138  ومنها نراقبه مالم يخترق 138.60 فيكون للبيع والستوب 138.60 والهدف مفتوح  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 097103  مالم يكسر 7085 فنتوقع الصعود والصعود مفتوح له حتى 7400 واحتمال ابعد من ذلك وتكون نهاية الصعود له   في حال كسر 7085 ندخل بموجه هابطة طويله والله اعلم  اهدافها ابعد من 6000 بإذن الله  انا وضعت لكم الفكرة العامه له   الشراء يفضل الاسبوع القادم في حال لم يكسر 7085 وتكون هي الستوب وتقديم الستوب مع الربح ولكن اتوقع الكسر والله اعلم  في حال كسرت 7085 من بائع من قبل يبقى به ومن لم يبع يرجى الانتظار حتى نرى نقطة جيدة للبيع  وساذكرها بإذن الله متى ماتوفرت  والله الموفق

----------


## ابويزيد

ابو مروان الله يحفظك نسوى امر  بيع علا المجنون 133.30الله يجزاك خير

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان الله يحفظك نسوى امر بيع علا المجنون 133.30الله يجزاك خير

 الاسبوع القادم افضل 
فانت راقب النقطة 133.30 تقريبا المهم تحت 133.75 وهي الستوب
بالنسبة للشراء يفضل الاسبوع القادم شوف الافتتاح اذا بنفس السعر او قريب منه ضع لك 30او 20 نقطة ستوب وتراقب نقطة البيع 133.30 في حال لم يرتد تبقى به 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو استرالي والله اعلم  ركزو بالنقاط التالية للايام القادمة بإذن الله  انا بالتوصية ذكرت لكم 1000 نقطة وبإذن الله ناخذ منه الفين نقطة  المتوقع والله اعلم باختراق الهاي 1.5011 يكون هدفه بإذن الله 1.5300\1.5400  يهمنا النقطة 1.5460 باختراقها بإذن الله تاخذو منه الفين نقطة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

نكمل فيما بعد متى ماوجدت فرصة ساكتبها قبل السفر بإذن الله 
اجازة موفقة للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## ابويزيد

> اليورو استرالي والله اعلم  ركزو بالنقاط التالية للايام القادمة بإذن الله  انا بالتوصية ذكرت لكم 1000 نقطة وبإذن الله ناخذ منه الفين نقطة  المتوقع والله اعلم باختراق الهاي 1.5011 يكون هدفه بإذن الله 1.5300\1.5400  يهمنا النقطة 1.5460 باختراقها بإذن الله تاخذو منه الفين نقطة  والله الموفق

 الله يجزاك خير هل نسوى ستوب لوز بصراحه الرباحه غير طبيعيه الله يجزاك الجنه والدينى والديك

----------


## صاحب هدف

تروح وترجع بالسلامة إن شاء الله إستاذي الغالي وماقصرت يشهد الله  
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله في مسعاك

----------


## ابويزيد

بسلامه ان شالله بيض الله وجهك يابو مروان

----------


## الصافي@

يا استاذ aljameel  فعلا تحليلك رائع ومنطقي جدا الله يجزاك كل خير

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم  سعر الاغلاق 1.5284  هو وصل لمنطقة التصحيح بالتمام والكمال عند 1.5276  فهل يرتد منها ام يواصل نزوله الله اعلم  ساتكلم عن الشراء   نراقب الافتتاح وعدم استعجال احتمال مواصلة النزول اوالارتداد صعودا  كلاهما وارد  مالم يكسر 1.5218 متوقع له ارتداد وتكون هي الستوب للشراء ولكن اخذ الحذر لو نزل تحت 1.5240 وممكن اخذها كاستوب مؤقت  مجرد يصعد تقديم الستوب للو ثم الى نقطة الدخول   هدف الشراء بإذن الله باختراق الهاي ثم 1.5523 الهدف 1.5560 قابل للزيادة المجال مفتوح له وخاصة لو اخترق 1.5600 والله اعلم وللمعلومية مجرد يخترق 1.5523 تاكيد لهدف بعيد بإذن الله 1.6300 انما ياخذ وقت من الزمن  لو صعد للهدف 1.5560 ولم يخترق 1.5600 نتوقع نزول للتصحيح والله اعلم فتكون فرصة بيع بعد تاكد والستوب 1.5600  في حال اخترق 1.5600 نراقب النقطة 1.5730 مالم تخترق فنتوقع باي لحضة فرصة نزول تصحيحي فمن اقرب نقطة يصعد لها وقريبه من 1.5730 بيع بعد تاكد وهي الستوب   بالسابق تكلمت عن الشراء  في حال فتح السوق ونزل وكسر 1.5218 نتوقع مزيد من النزول للتصحيح الموجه العامة او مواصلة النزول والله اعلم ولكل حادث حديث   ولو اني اميل نوع ما للنزول والله اعلم والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8690  احتمال لو كسر اللو الحالي بينزل للــ 8655+ - تقريبا   فاحتمال يرتد منها واحتمال يواصل نزوله   يهمنا النقطة التالية 8580 في حال لم تكسر تكون ستوب للشراء   في حال كسرت متوقع بيواصل نزوله لاهداف ابعد سنحددها فيما بعد  المهم مراقبته عند 8655 متوقع يرتد منها في حال ارتد بعد تاكد 100% ندخل شراء والستوب 8580 او نقطة الارتداد  هدفنا بإذن الله باختراق الهاي 8950 + - تقريبا ومنها نبيع والستوب 9010  في حال واصل صعود فاحتمال يواصل للـ 9100 بإذن الله  فيجب البيع بالمراقبة   في حال لم ينزل للـ 8655 يكون اللو الحالي 8679 الستوب للشراء   الرجاء الدخول شراء بعد التاكد والمراقبة طبعا الشراء مع افتتاح السوق الاسبوع القادم بإذن الله   والله الموفق

 أسف على الغلط انا كاتب الستوب 8580 الستوب الصحيح 8605 والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 132.63   المتوقع والله اعلم فوق اللو الحالي الصعود للـ 133.30 + - تقريبا ومنها يرتد نزول لهدف بإذن الله 131.50  الستوب للبيع 133.75  في حال كسر 131.24 متوقع بيواصل نزول بإذن الله لاهدف تصل به تقريبا 130.50 في حال واصل نزوله والله اعلم مشواره بعيد  الان في حال لم يرتد من 133.30 واخترق 133.75 متوقع بيواصل صعوده والمجال مفتوح باختراق الهاي للـ 137.50 \ 138  ومنها نراقبه مالم يخترق 138.60 فيكون للبيع والستوب 138.60 والهدف مفتوح   والله الموفق

 المجنون اغلق على 132.15 المهم الستوب للشراء 132 ومراقبة ماسبق  في حال كسر 132 متوقع بينزل للـ 131.50 بإذن الله   وللمعلومية مجرد كسر 131.77 ندخل بموجه هابطة والله اعلم فمراقبة النقطة 131.77 مهمة ولكن مجرد يكسر 132 نتوقع كسرها والله اعلم كسر 131.13 المجال مفتوح له بالنزول والله اعلم مالم تكسر اخذها كستوب مؤقت وربح بالقناعة لانه احتمال صعود تصحيحي  والله الموفق

----------


## ttooii

ما شاء الله عليك اخ  الجميل موضوعك  اكثر من رايع  
فيه توصيات وايضا تعليمى  
وفقك الله

----------


## FLEX ZEE

السلام عليكم    الاخ ابو مروان هل يكفي   كسر النيوزلندي لل7085  ام  لابد من الاغلاق اسفلها  للاستمرار في الهبوط

----------


## السامر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسبوع موفق بأذن الله
اتمنى لاستاذنا ابومروان الصحة والعافية

----------


## elmahalawy

بارك الله فيك اخى ابو مروان  
نتمنى للجميع اسبوع موفق ان شاء الله  
الأخ ابو مراون هل من فرص اليوم

----------


## المكيحلي

الله اعلم ان الباوند يستهدف 1.5170 ومنها شراء

----------


## elmahalawy

السلام عليكم  
بالله عليكم عندى استفسار 
لما يكون هناك خبر ايجابى على العملة الكندية .. هل تؤثر ايضا على الدولار بالايجاب ؟؟ .. ولو يؤثر على الدولار بالايجاب فكيف يكون التعامل مع زوج الدولار / كندى ؟؟ 
واريد ان اعلم ما هى الازواج المفضلة للتعامل معها اثناء الاخبار على الكندى ..

----------


## المكيحلي

طبعا اخي الكريم الخبر ايجابي على الدولار على طول بيع الكندي وطبعا مع مراعات قوة الخبر اما ان كان الخبر ايجابي للكندي تشتري الكندي والكلام هذا على زوج الكندي دولار

----------


## elmahalawy

بارك الله فيك .. 
انا قلت هذا بسبب ان هناك خبر على الفائدة الكندية غدا ومتوقع تغيير من سابق 0.5 الى 0.75
ان شاء الله خير للجميع

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم جميعا 
اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله 
طبعا انا متواجد خارج السعودية وساحاول مساعدتكم بقدر المستطاع  
تنقصني ادوات تحليل كثيرة ولكن بحاول مساعدتكم 
والله الموفق

----------


## elmahalawy

نورت يا ابو مروان .. حمد لله على السامة

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2972  الشراء من 1.2825 للــــ 1.2750  الستوب 1.2700  الهدف بإذن الله 1.3100\1.3125  والله الموفق  بالنسبة للبيع هذا يخصكم راقبوه وضعو استوب مناسب لكم انا توصيتي شراء

----------


## المكيحلي

يابومروان انا الان دخلت شراء على الباوند هل انا محق ام لا

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
الف مبروووك المجنون اخذنا منه صعود فوق 100 نقطة 
والان بالنزول معنا ولله الحمد فوق 150 نقطة 
المتوقع والله اعلم هدف 131.25 واحتمال يمتد للـ 130.50 
واحتمال اذا ما واصل نزول يصعد صعود تصحيحي 
للمعلومية المجنون بكسر 131.77 ندخل بموجه هابطة على المدى القريب والمتوسط والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> يابومروان انا الان دخلت شراء على الباوند هل انا محق ام لا

 والله اعلم للنزول بقية  
انا للامانه بائع من 1.5425 ولازلت محتفظ به حتى اللحظة

----------


## go.link

اخى الجميل ساضع وجهة نظرى للباوند وارجو افادتى انك كنت مخطىء او على صواب حيث انى مبتدئ واريد الاستفاده من خبراتك
 ارى ان الباوند يمر بمستوى دعم قوى على تشارت الاربع ساعات
وان كسره سيصل ل 5100
وربما اكثر 
ولكن ان ارتد الان فهو فى موجه صاعده قويه ربما تصل ل 5500 
مع انى لا اعتقد انه يرتد الان 
على الاقل لازم اعصابنا تتعب شويه  
رجاء ابداء رأيك فى تحليلى المتواضع
انا مبتدئ وعايز اتعلم 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو محمد.

كم ممكن ينزل الباوند على اقل تقدير

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ماذذا عند الكيبل يا ابو مروان الان نزل تحت فيبو 50 ياريس

----------


## sensitive638

الف شكر لك يااخ جميل وجزاك الله خير الجزاء وبالتوفيق للجميع بس عفوا سؤال فضولي انت كاتب اخر رد التوصيه الساعه 4:56 يعني فجر اليوم ولا العصر ازا ممكن اعرف لانو ازا العصر المفروض تكون الساعه مكتوبه 16:56 او تقصد الفجر يعني بس ابى اعرف ازا ممكن ولااقصد اي شي اخر يعني مع احترامي لفهمكم 
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## المكيحلي

بيض الله وجهك فعلا للنزول بقيه

----------


## aljameel

اخواني ارجو تحملني بحمل البيانات الانترنت ضعيف جدا ديل اب 
مجرد احمل البيانات ساتكلم عن الجميع

----------


## aljameel

> الف شكر لك يااخ جميل وجزاك الله خير الجزاء وبالتوفيق للجميع بس عفوا سؤال فضولي انت كاتب اخر رد التوصيه الساعه 4:56 يعني فجر اليوم ولا العصر ازا ممكن اعرف لانو ازا العصر المفروض تكون الساعه مكتوبه 16:56 او تقصد الفجر يعني بس ابى اعرف ازا ممكن ولااقصد اي شي اخر يعني مع احترامي لفهمكم 
> شكرا جزيلا

  
اخي التوصيات الاخيره كتبتها يوم السبت الصباح 
اليوم لم اكتب توصية الا لليورو قبل ساعة تقريبا

----------


## رشدي

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك  :AA:   المجنووووووووووووووووووووون  والكيبل   يا حليووووووووو

----------


## asmk

> اليورو استرالي والله اعلم  ركزو بالنقاط التالية للايام القادمة بإذن الله  انا بالتوصية ذكرت لكم 1000 نقطة وبإذن الله ناخذ منه الفين نقطة  المتوقع والله اعلم باختراق الهاي 1.5011 يكون هدفه بإذن الله 1.5300\1.5400  يهمنا النقطة 1.5460 باختراقها بإذن الله تاخذو منه الفين نقطة  والله الموفق

 هل مازالت هذي التوصيه قائمه لاني متابع لها ... 
اشكرك على التعب والجهد ورزقك الله من حيث لاتحتسب

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  
موفقين بإذن الله جميعا 
الكيبل لو صعد للـــــــ 1.5350\1.5400 بيع 
 والستوب 1.5475 
الهدف بإذن الله 1.5100\1.5000 
وللمعومية كسر 1.5009 ندخل بموجه هابطة والله اعلم   
المجنون لو صعد للـ 134.50\135 بيع 
الستوب 136 
الهدف بإذن الله 130.50  
المهم راقبوهم احتمال يصعدو مع الفترة الامريكية والله اعلم  
والله الموفق

----------


## ابويزيد

السلام عليكم ابو مروان الله لايهينك اليورو سترالى مازلت محتفظ بلمكز ايش رايك

----------


## medo1

اخوي الجميل مافي شي عن اليورو استرالي؟

----------


## saqrfx

> السلام عليكم  
> موفقين بإذن الله جميعا 
> الكيبل لو صعد للـــــــ 1.5350\1.5400 بيع 
>  والستوب 1.5475 
> الهدف بإذن الله 1.5100\1.5000 
> وللمعومية كسر 1.5009 ندخل بموجه هابطة والله اعلم   
> المجنون لو صعد للـ 134.50\135 بيع 
> الستوب 136 
> الهدف بإذن الله 130.50  
> ...

 ممكن نضع اوامر معلقة من هذه الاسعار ؟؟
ودائما لك كل الشكر والاحترام 
ودعواتى لك بالتوفيق والسداد 
ومزيد من النجاح والتألق 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## aljameel

اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
مبرووووووك اليورو استرالي اخذناه صعود ونزول ولله الحمد 
ذكرت لكم في حال لم يخترق 1.4994 فاحتمال نزول تصحيحي له  وفغلا كما توقعت ولله الحمد وصل 1.4967 ونزل للسعر الحالي 
المهم ارسمو فيبو مابين القمة والقاع 1.4326 غالبا التصحيح يكون عند 50% + - تقريبا ومنها يصعد والله اعلم 
هدف  الصعود بإذن الله 1.5400\1.5500 
مجرد يخترق 1.5460 تاكيد والله اعلم لهدف بإذن الله 1.6300 
والله الموفق 
ارجو معذرتي على التقصير الانترنت لايساعدني ضعيف جدا ويقطع

----------


## المكيحلي

الله يطول بعمرك هل لازال الكيبل نزول اكثر من هذا ام اكتفى وجزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> هل مازالت هذي التوصيه قائمه لاني متابع لها ...  اشكرك على التعب والجهد ورزقك الله من حيث لاتحتسب

  

> الله يطول بعمرك هل لازال الكيبل نزول اكثر من هذا ام اكتفى وجزاك الله خير

 احتمال ينزل والله اعلم 1.5140\30 
المتوقع والله اعلم انه لاينزل تحت 1.5100 ولست متاكد 100%

----------


## asmk

اخوي الجميل اللى شرا يورو استرليني من 1.4920 
مته ادعم على اي مستوى لاني خسران فوق اربع الاف من عشره 
طلبتك انتظر ردك

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الجميل اللى شرا يورو استرليني من 1.4920  مته ادعم على اي مستوى لاني خسران فوق اربع الاف من عشره   طلبتك انتظر ردك

  
اخي الله يهديك ماخذه من القمة التوصية من 1.4370 
والله الانترنت ضعيف جدا لدي خط ارضي وصعب تحميل البيانات ولكن واقب اخر مشاركة لي عن اليورو استرالي 
نصيحة لاتلحق سعر مهما كانت المغريات 
بإذن الله صاعد الصبر جميل

----------


## asmk

قواك الله ورحم الله والديك بس شكلي بخفف من الخساره شوي  
لانه اذا نزل اكثر راح يصفر فيني والحمدلله على كل حال  
غشيم ولا بد يتعلم ..

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2972  الشراء من 1.2825 للــــ 1.2750  الستوب 1.2700  الهدف بإذن الله 1.3100\1.3125  والله الموفق   بالنسبة للبيع هذا يخصكم راقبوه وضعو استوب مناسب لكم انا توصيتي شراء

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق 
لازالت التوصية قائمة والله اعلم 
ومبروووك لمن أستفاد من النزول

----------


## aljameel

فليعذرني من لم ارد عليه والله الانترنت لايساعد والمشاركة بالعافية حتى تذهب 
ارجو معذرتي 
موفقين بإذن الله   راقبو اليورو ين عند 111 للـ 110.50 متوقع الارتداد والله اعلم  المهم ضعو ستوب صغير وتوكلو على الله  فيه خير بإذن الله 200 او 300 نقطة واحتمال اكثر والله اعلم  والقناعة كنز

----------


## شـــروق

وفقك الله أخي ابو مروان  
ما رايك باليورو/ين 
وشكرا لك مقدما ,,,

----------


## شـــروق

> فليعذرني من لم ارد عليه والله الانترنت لايساعد والمشاركة بالعافية حتى تذهب 
> ارجو معذرتي 
> موفقين بإذن الله   راقبو اليورو ين عند 111 للـ 110.50 متوقع الارتداد والله اعلم  المهم ضعو ستوب صغير وتوكلو على الله  فيه خير بإذن الله 200 او 300 نقطة واحتمال اكثر والله اعلم  والقناعة كنز

 يسلموووو

----------


## aljameel

مبروووووك المجنون ولله الحمد اخذناه صعود و100 نقطة وبيع من 133.30 بهدف 131.50 والحمد لله مايقارب 200 نقطة 
راقبوه متوقع يرتد لنقطة البيع التي ذكرتها بالتوصية 134.50\135 
المهم فوق 130.47 متوقع يرتد صعودا والله اعلم 
راقبوووووووه ولا تستعجلو رجاء خاص 
ومن يدخل به مجرد يرتد ويصعد يضع الستوب اللو ثم نقطة الدخول 
والله الموفق

----------


## عملات 2010

> مبروووووك المجنون ولله الحمد اخذناه صعود و100 نقطة وبيع من 133.30 بهدف 131.50 والحمد لله مايقارب 200 نقطة 
> راقبوه متوقع يرتد لنقطة البيع التي ذكرتها بالتوصية 134.50\135 
> المهم فوق 130.47 متوقع يرتد صعودا والله اعلم 
> راقبوووووووه ولا تستعجلو رجاء خاص 
> ومن يدخل به مجرد يرتد ويصعد يضع الستوب اللو ثم نقطة الدخول 
> والله الموفق

 جزاك الله كل خير 
والله يرزقك يارب ويتتح لك جميع ابواب الرزق ..

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## المكيحلي

الله معك ماقصرت

----------


## elbrins09

أريد أن أعرف هل سيهبط المجنون بعد كل هذا الصعود أم أنه  لأنه مجنون سوف يواصل صعود

----------


## Pips Hunter

> فليعذرني من لم ارد عليه والله الانترنت لايساعد والمشاركة بالعافية حتى تذهب 
> ارجو معذرتي 
> موفقين بإذن الله   راقبو اليورو ين عند 111 للـ 110.50 متوقع الارتداد والله اعلم  المهم ضعو ستوب صغير وتوكلو على الله  فيه خير بإذن الله 200 او 300 نقطة واحتمال اكثر والله اعلم  والقناعة كنز

 اخى الجميل معني ذلك انك لا تنصح بالشراء الا من عند 11100 او 11050 ؟ وانه صعب ان يرتد من منطقة اعلى لآنى افكر بالشراء من السعر الحالى 11170

----------


## madastaar

السلام عليكم 
هل تنصح بالشراء الان
هذه اول مشاركة لى معكم واتمنى دوام المشاركات ان شاء الله

----------


## asmk

اخوي الجميل انا جاني خبر ان اليورو دولار راح ينزل 800 نقطه  
وش رايك في هذا الكلام ارجو افادتنا  
وكم تتوقع الارتداد لليورو استرالي لاني متعلق 
والله يرزقك من حيث لاتحتسب

----------


## VEVA

> اخوي الجميل انا جاني خبر ان اليورو دولار راح ينزل 800 نقطه  
> وش رايك في هذا الكلام ارجو افادتنا  
> والله يرزقك من حيث لاتحتسب

  
اخي  نصيحة مش اي كلام  تسمعه تصدقه  خصوصا في الفوركس  
يعني لازم تكون متأكد من مصدر الخبر وقوته وخبرته في التحليل والتعامل مع السوق  
وحتى مع خبرته الكبيرة معرض ايضا للفشل في وجهة نظره  في سوق ضخم كالفوركس

----------


## asmk

اشكرك اخوي VEVA بس حبيت اسأل منهم ادري مني  
واليورو استرالي مافيه اي خبر عنه لاني من جد متعلق فيه 
مسوي شرا من 1.4920 ومتعلق حتى اني سويت بيع على 1.4500 
لجل اعدل الهامش ولا يصفر فيني 
ياليت اللى عنده خبر يعلمنا

----------


## vron2005

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
يعطيك العافية اخوي الجميل  
بالتوفيق ونحن في انتظارك

----------


## رشدي

> مبروووووك المجنون ولله الحمد اخذناه صعود و100 نقطة وبيع من 133.30 بهدف 131.50 والحمد لله مايقارب 200 نقطة 
> راقبوه متوقع يرتد لنقطة البيع التي ذكرتها بالتوصية 134.50\135 
> المهم فوق 130.47 متوقع يرتد صعودا والله اعلم 
> راقبوووووووه ولا تستعجلو رجاء خاص 
> ومن يدخل به مجرد يرتد ويصعد يضع الستوب اللو ثم نقطة الدخول 
> والله الموفق

    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):     :015:

----------


## ابويزيد

مساء الخير ابو مروان مازلت محتفظ بعقود اليورو سترالى نخرج ولا نبقا

----------


## Pips Hunter

وين الغيبة ابومروان ان شاء الله ترجع لنا بالسلامة وبتوصياتك الرائعه ،، فى انتظارك

----------


## asmk

اخوي ابو مروان بشرنا عنك مانبي توصيات بس ان شاء الله انك بخير وسلامه

----------


## AL4EVER+AA

> اخوي ابو مروان بشرنا عنك مانبي توصيات بس ان شاء الله انك بخير وسلامه

 لا لا ماتقولش كده 
احنا عايزينو بخير
و عايزين توصياتو كمان ههههههههه
ماينفعش كده

----------


## ali alrashidi

اتمنى تكون بخير 
وترجع لنا بالسلامه 
ان شاء الله يكون المانع خير حبيبي

----------


## asmk

> لا لا ماتقولش كده 
> احنا عايزينو بخير
> و عايزين توصياتو كمان ههههههههه
> ماينفعش كده

 اهم ماعلينا سلامته ولا الفلوس تروح وتجي ولايظر لو دعيت له 
لاتحسب اني كسبان وربي خسران لفهمي الخاطى لتوصيه منه ونبهني لها ونصحني 
وانا مازلت متمسك فيها واسأل الله اني اعوضها والحمدلله على كل حال ..

----------


## kazoea

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
هادي أول مشاركه لي معكم الله يوفق الجميع وأرجو من الله انه يوحد قلوبكم ويجمعكم على خير .
االله يستر عليك يابو مروان في حضورك و غيابك و يرزقك من غير ماتعرف على المجهود 
وشكرا     :015:   :Drive1:

----------


## elbrins09

ايه  يا جماعة  ما فيش توصيات جديدة ولا ايه

----------


## صاحب هدف

أخواني الكرام الاستاذ أبو مروان كثير السفر وبإذن الله غيابه ليس بطويل ويعود لنا سالما غانما بإذن الله . 
تحياتي لك يا أستاذي أينما كنت .... أخوك الصغير

----------


## المكيحلي

> اتمنى تكون بخير 
> وترجع لنا بالسلامه 
> ان شاء الله يكون المانع خير حبيبي

 ابشر يرجع بالسلامه وهذا ابومروان مايتركنا يالرشيدي

----------


## مبارز

سلامتك اخونا الكريم ابو مروان 
كما قال الأخوة لا نريد توصيات 
لكن نريدك بخير و سلام

----------


## VEVA

دخلنا  شراء لليورو دولار من سعر 1.2825  يا اخ جميل بناء على توصية سابقة  نرجو التواجد  وابلاغنا  هل هناك مستجدات  ام لا وشكرا

----------


## Pips Hunter

للآسف اخينا الجميل يبدو انه مسافر نلتقي معاه بدأ من الآسبوع القادم ان شاء الله

----------


## رشدي

والدي العزيز ............. :Eh S(7):    الفرنك ؟؟  نبغي فيه 500 نقطة   تحليلك لو سمحت   بارك الله فيك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  
أسف على عدم المتابعة ارجو أن تعذروني امس مساء وصل من السفر 
اخوتي مشاغلي الخاصة كثيرة هي من تبعدني عن المتابعة ارجو تحملي  وإن شاء الله متى ما اجد فرصة لن ابخل عليكم  والحمد لله وضعت لكم توصيات هذا الاسبوع ولله الحمد تحققت بنسبه عاليه  
بإذن الله خلال اليوم وغدا قبل افتتاح السوق ساضع ما اراه مناسب وبإذن الله ساحاول جاهدا المتابعة معكم خلال الاسبوع  
اكرر أسفي للجميع

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ساربط الاسترالي دولار باليورو استرالي  نبداء بالاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8944  يوم السبت الماضي ذكرت متوقع النزول للـ 8650 + - تقريبا ومنها يصعد   ووضعت الستوب 8605   والهدف بإذن الله هي نقطة البيع  8950 تقريبا وذكرت من الهدف  وهو نقطة بيع  مراقبته مالم يخترق 9010 فهو للبيع   ولله الحمد وصل 8970 ولم يخترق 9010   اولا مبروووووووووك لمن استفاد من التوصية ولله الحمد فوق 300 نقطة   الان نراقب الافتتاح مالم يخترق 9010 وهي الستوب بيع بعد مراقبة وعدم استعجال   لا احد يقول ضرب الستوب انا اقول مالم يخترق 9010 فهووووووووو للبيع   اهداف البيع بإذن الله مفتوحه  بأمانه ارى له اهداف تحت 9010 لاتصدق متى تتحقق الاهداف الله اعلم  اهدافه بإذن الله 8800\8600 هذه القريبه   اهدافه البعيده بشرط تحت 9010 او مالم يغلق يوم فوقها   7900\5800  طبعا اهداف لاتصدق انما خذو ولو 500 نقطة اذا توفقنا به   في حال اخترق 9010 متوقع يصعد للـ 9100 /9150/9200 او قريب منها المهم تحت 9223 فهو للبيع وهي الستوب والهدف بإذن الله القناعه   طبعا لو فرضا اخترق 9010 لا انصح بالشراء انما مجرد ارى فرصة ساضعها بوقتها بإذن الله  -------------------------------  اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4391  بتوصية سابقة ذكرت له هدف بإذن الله 1.5500 واختراق 1.5460  متوقع بيواصل للـ 1.6300  كانت التوصية من 1.4370 ولله الحمد وصل 1.4967   600 نقطة ولله الحمد  وذكرت نراقب النقطة 1.4994 مالم تخترق متوقع نزول تصحيحي  وذكرت لكم تقريبا النزول بحدود 50% من الموجه فوق 1.4500 ولكن للاسف نزل للـ 1.4329  الرجاء التركيز بما اقوله الان  الهدف قائم بإذن الله 1.5500 مالم تكسر 1.4077 والله اعلم  الان نراقب الافتتاح فوق اللو الذي عمله 1.4329 او 1.4345 متوقع يصعد   كسر اللو نراقب النقطة 1.4277 مالم تكسر متوقع الصعود والله اعلم   في حال كسر 1.4277 الرجاء الابتعاد عنه حتى ابلغكم  فانتم مراقبة الافتتاح ولا للاستعجال  وضع الستوب اما اللو او 1.4345   في حال كسر اللو مراقبة النقطة 1.4277 مالم تكسر تكون هي الستوب للشراء  بنسبة حكبيرة جدا الاسترالي دولار عكس اليورو استرالي  فانتم راقبو الاسترالي دولار مالم يخترق 9010 توقعو والله اعلم اليورو استرالي صعود  وبإذن الله انا متابع معكم متى ماتوجدت امام الجهاز   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  من لم يتفهم التوصية يسأل وبإذن الله ساجيب عليه

----------


## aljameel

> والدي العزيز .............   الفرنك ؟؟  نبغي فيه 500 نقطة   تحليلك لو سمحت   بارك الله فيك

 هلا بالغالي  رشدي  
ابشر ساضع لك تصورو اليوم او غدا للفرنك بإذن الله

----------


## medo1

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ساربط الاسترالي دولار باليورو استرالي  نبداء بالاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8944  يوم السبت الماضي ذكرت متوقع النزول للـ 8650 + - تقريبا ومنها يصعد   ووضعت الستوب 8605   والهدف بإذن الله هي نقطة البيع  8950 تقريبا وذكرت من الهدف  وهو نقطة بيع  مراقبته مالم يخترق 9010 فهو للبيع   ولله الحمد وصل 8970 ولم يخترق 9010   اولا مبروووووووووك لمن استفاد من التوصية ولله الحمد فوق 300 نقطة   الان نراقب الافتتاح مالم يخترق 9010 وهي الستوب بيع بعد مراقبة وعدم استعجال   لا احد يقول ضرب الستوب انا اقول مالم يخترق 9010 فهووووووووو للبيع   اهداف البيع بإذن الله مفتوحه  بأمانه ارى له اهداف تحت 9010 لاتصدق متى تتحقق الاهداف الله اعلم  اهدافه بإذن الله 8800\8600 هذه القريبه   اهدافه البعيده بشرط تحت 9010 او مالم يغلق يوم فوقها   7900\5800  طبعا اهداف لاتصدق انما خذو ولو 500 نقطة اذا توفقنا به   في حال اخترق 9010 متوقع يصعد للـ 9100 /9150/9200 او قريب منها المهم تحت 9223 فهو للبيع وهي الستوب والهدف بإذن الله القناعه   طبعا لو فرضا اخترق 9010 لا انصح بالشراء انما مجرد ارى فرصة ساضعها بوقتها بإذن الله  -------------------------------  اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4391  بتوصية سابقة ذكرت له هدف بإذن الله 1.5500 واختراق 1.5460  متوقع بيواصل للـ 1.6300  كانت التوصية من 1.4370 ولله الحمد وصل 1.4967   600 نقطة ولله الحمد  وذكرت نراقب النقطة 1.4994 مالم تخترق متوقع نزول تصحيحي  وذكرت لكم تقريبا النزول بحدود 50% من الموجه فوق 1.4500 ولكن للاسف نزل للـ 1.4329  الرجاء التركيز بما اقوله الان  الهدف قائم بإذن الله 1.5500 مالم تكسر 1.4077 والله اعلم  الان نراقب الافتتاح فوق اللو الذي عمله 1.4329 او 1.4345 متوقع يصعد   كسر اللو نراقب النقطة 1.4277 مالم تكسر متوقع الصعود والله اعلم   في حال كسر 1.4277 الرجاء الابتعاد عنه حتى ابلغكم  فانتم مراقبة الافتتاح ولا للاستعجال  وضع الستوب اما اللو او 1.4345   في حال كسر اللو مراقبة النقطة 1.4277 مالم تكسر تكون هي الستوب للشراء  بنسبة حكبيرة جدا الاسترالي دولار عكس اليورو استرالي  فانتم راقبو الاسترالي دولار مالم يخترق 9010 توقعو والله اعلم اليورو استرالي صعود  وبإذن الله انا متابع معكم متى ماتوجدت امام الجهاز   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  من لم يتفهم التوصية يسأل وبإذن الله ساجيب عليه

 شكرا اخوي  :Eh S(7):  و الخروف صاير أسد هذا الاسبوع ان شا الله يرجع خروف اناماسكرت الصفقة لحد احين طماع عالفاضي  :Big Grin:

----------


## elsayed1959

*استاذ جميل تحيه طيبه  
ارجو منك اذا سمحت لك الظروف اريد منك نظره سريعه على الدولار والين وذلك للاهميه ولك من ارق سلام وتحيه على مجهوداتك الرائعه وانا اتابعك دائما ولكن للاسف بدون مشاركات وشكرا*

----------


## kazoea

السلام عليكم
يسلم على المجهود و الله يرزقك من نعيمه و يشغلك في طاعته و يوفق الجميع 
يارب   :Good:

----------


## ali alrashidi

طول عمرك ما تقصر يا بو مروان 
الله يزيدك من علمه ويجزاك خير يالغالي

----------


## Pips Hunter

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ساربط الاسترالي دولار باليورو استرالي  نبداء بالاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8944  يوم السبت الماضي ذكرت متوقع النزول للـ 8650 + - تقريبا ومنها يصعد   ووضعت الستوب 8605   والهدف بإذن الله هي نقطة البيع  8950 تقريبا وذكرت من الهدف  وهو نقطة بيع  مراقبته مالم يخترق 9010 فهو للبيع   ولله الحمد وصل 8970 ولم يخترق 9010   اولا مبروووووووووك لمن استفاد من التوصية ولله الحمد فوق 300 نقطة   الان نراقب الافتتاح مالم يخترق 9010 وهي الستوب بيع بعد مراقبة وعدم استعجال   لا احد يقول ضرب الستوب انا اقول مالم يخترق 9010 فهووووووووو للبيع   اهداف البيع بإذن الله مفتوحه  بأمانه ارى له اهداف تحت 9010 لاتصدق متى تتحقق الاهداف الله اعلم  اهدافه بإذن الله 8800\8600 هذه القريبه   اهدافه البعيده بشرط تحت 9010 او مالم يغلق يوم فوقها   7900\5800  طبعا اهداف لاتصدق انما خذو ولو 500 نقطة اذا توفقنا به   في حال اخترق 9010 متوقع يصعد للـ 9100 /9150/9200 او قريب منها المهم تحت 9223 فهو للبيع وهي الستوب والهدف بإذن الله القناعه   طبعا لو فرضا اخترق 9010 لا انصح بالشراء انما مجرد ارى فرصة ساضعها بوقتها بإذن الله  -------------------------------  اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4391  بتوصية سابقة ذكرت له هدف بإذن الله 1.5500 واختراق 1.5460  متوقع بيواصل للـ 1.6300  كانت التوصية من 1.4370 ولله الحمد وصل 1.4967   600 نقطة ولله الحمد  وذكرت نراقب النقطة 1.4994 مالم تخترق متوقع نزول تصحيحي  وذكرت لكم تقريبا النزول بحدود 50% من الموجه فوق 1.4500 ولكن للاسف نزل للـ 1.4329  الرجاء التركيز بما اقوله الان  الهدف قائم بإذن الله 1.5500 مالم تكسر 1.4077 والله اعلم  الان نراقب الافتتاح فوق اللو الذي عمله 1.4329 او 1.4345 متوقع يصعد   كسر اللو نراقب النقطة 1.4277 مالم تكسر متوقع الصعود والله اعلم   في حال كسر 1.4277 الرجاء الابتعاد عنه حتى ابلغكم  فانتم مراقبة الافتتاح ولا للاستعجال  وضع الستوب اما اللو او 1.4345   في حال كسر اللو مراقبة النقطة 1.4277 مالم تكسر تكون هي الستوب للشراء  بنسبة حكبيرة جدا الاسترالي دولار عكس اليورو استرالي  فانتم راقبو الاسترالي دولار مالم يخترق 9010 توقعو والله اعلم اليورو استرالي صعود  وبإذن الله انا متابع معكم متى ماتوجدت امام الجهاز   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا  من لم يتفهم التوصية يسأل وبإذن الله ساجيب عليه

 
جزاك الله كل خير عنا اخى الجميل على تحليلك الرائع و توصياتك
بالنسبة اخى الكريم للأسترالي دولار الآهداف القريبة 8800 8600 هل تراها اهداف اسبوعيه بمعني انها قد تحدث على نهاية الآسبوع القادم او اهداف يومية او المدة الزمنية بالظبط ؟
وكذلك بالنسبة للأهداف البعيده كم الفترةا لزمنية الى تراها حتي تتحقق بأذن الله ؟ هل شهر شهرين ثلاث ؟ يعني توقعاتك . 
و اتمنى منك تحليلك اخى العزيز على اليورو دولار وتوقعاتك للسيناريو الى قد يحدث الآسبوع القادم ان شاء الله وكذلك للكيبل و جزاك الله كل خير عنا .

----------


## forex_pro1

استاذى العزيز  ايه رايك في نيوزلندي   انا بايع من نقطة  7220  وربنا يكرمك :Hands:

----------


## aljameel

> استاذى العزيز  ايه رايك في نيوزلندي  انا بايع من نقطة 7220 وربنا يكرمك

 والله اعلم تحت الهاي السابق 7300 متوقع النزول اي اختراق للـ 7300 توقع الصعود والله اعلم 
لابد وضع استوب لك نصيحة اما 7300 او 7290 مجرد ينزل تقديم الستوب لنقطة دخولك 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 134.59  السبت الماضي وضعت توصية شراء بهدف نقطة البيع 133.30 مايقارب 100 نقطة  وبيع من 133.30 بهدف 131.50 والحمد لله تحققت التوصية بفضل الله  يوم الثلاثاء وضعت لكم توصية بيع من 134.50\135 والستوب 136 والهدف 130.50  وذكرت لكم مالم يكسر 130.47 فهو للصعود لنقطة البيع 135 والحمد لله نزل للـ 130.82  وصعد لنقطة البيع 135  ولله الحمد أستفدنا منه اكثر من 700 نقطة ومبروك لمن أستفاد منه   الان نراقب التالي طبعا توصية البيع قائمة  بإذن الله  ووصل لنقطة البيع 134.50\135من دخل بها يلتزم بالستوب 136  من لم يدخل بها يراقب الافتتاح في حال لم يخترق الهاي الحالي 135 متوقع النزول بإذن الله   في حاتل اخترق 135 احتمال يصعد للـ 135.50 تقريبا ومنها ينزل  ولست متاكد 100%  انما في حال صعد لها مراقبته والتوكل على الله المهم تحت 136 وهي الستوب فهو للبيع  لا للاستعجال يجب الدخول بالمراقبة رجاء خاص  وسنتابعه سوياً خلال الاسبوع اولا باول بإذن الله  المهم بإذن الله اذا توفقنا به ونزل لهدفنا 130.50 احتمال كبير يواصل لاهداف اخرى 128.50\128 و هدف اخير 123 بإذن الله ولكل حادث حديث  في حال اخترق الستوب 136 الابتعاد عنه حتى ابلغكم بما هو جديد  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله كل خير عنا اخى الجميل على تحليلك الرائع و توصياتك
> بالنسبة اخى الكريم للأسترالي دولار الآهداف القريبة 8800 8600 هل تراها اهداف اسبوعيه بمعني انها قد تحدث على نهاية الآسبوع القادم او اهداف يومية او المدة الزمنية بالظبط ؟
> وكذلك بالنسبة للأهداف البعيده كم الفترةا لزمنية الى تراها حتي تتحقق بأذن الله ؟ هل شهر شهرين ثلاث ؟ يعني توقعاتك . 
> و اتمنى منك تحليلك اخى العزيز على اليورو دولار وتوقعاتك للسيناريو الى قد يحدث الآسبوع القادم ان شاء الله وكذلك للكيبل و جزاك الله كل خير عنا .

 اخي بالنسبة للزمن اكون كاذب عليك لو قلت لك متى يصل

----------


## aljameel

> والدي العزيز .............   الفرنك ؟؟  نبغي فيه 500 نقطة   تحليلك لو سمحت   بارك الله فيك

 هلا رشدي ساضع لك توصيتان بيع وشراء   والله يكتب لنا ولك التوفيق والرزق جميعا الدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0534  الشراء من 1.0250 للـ 1.0170   الستوب 1.0120  الهدف بإذن الله 1.0550 قابل للزيادة والله اعلم  راقب التالي في حال لم يخترق الهاي 1.0563 متوقع ينزل لنقطة الشراء وتكون هي الستوب للبيع   ولكن يجب عدم الاستعجال   في حال اخترق الهاي 1.0563 متوقع يصعد للـ  متوقع الصعود بإذن الله من 1.0585 للـ 1.0620  المهم تحت 1.0655 وهي الستوب للبيع   الخلاصة وضعت لك شراء من نقطة ما وبيع بالمراقبة وإن شاء الله تستفيد من البيع والشراء وتحصل اكثر من 500 نقطة   في حال اخترق 1.0655 ارجو الانتظار حتى انوه عنه مرة اخرى بإذن الله   وهذه توصية فوق البيعة لليوو فرنك   الشراء من 1.3200 للـ 1.3100  الستوب 1.3070  الهدف بإذن الله 1.3600  من الهدف بإذن الله نراقبه احتمال يرتد نزول والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## janoubi

الحمدلله عالسلامة استاذي
ممكن وجهة نظرك باليورو /ين؟ 
مع الشكر والامتنان

----------


## aljameel

> الحمدلله عالسلامة استاذي
> ممكن وجهة نظرك باليورو /ين؟ 
> مع الشكر والامتنان

 الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك 
لحضات بإذن الله ساضع له توصية

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 112.85  الحمد لله الاسبوع الماضي توفقنا به بيع وشراء ولله الحمد  اخر ماكتبت عنه مراقبته عند 111 للـ 110.50 تقريبا او اقل منها متوقع الارتداد وذكرت لكم مراقبته والدخول شراء ووضع ستوب صغير بهدف بإذن الله 200 او 300 نقطة واحتمال اكثر منها  والحمد لله نزل للـ 110 وصعد للـ 113 من دخل به مو اقل من 250نقطة أستفاد منه ومبروك له  الان ساضع نقطة شراء   الشراء من 111 للـ 110.50  الستوب 110  الهدف بإذن الله 114 واحتمال يواصل للـ 115 والله اعلم  الان نراقب الافتتاح في حال لم يخترق 113.35 متوقع ينزل لنقطة الشراء والله اعلم  في حال اخترق 113.35 بصراحة حيرة نوعا ما احتمال يواصل لاهدافه واحتمال يصعد للـ 113.55 ثم ينزل لنقطة الشراء ولست متاكد 100% انما اخذها بالحسبان   المهم مراقبة النقطة 113.35 وتكون هي الستوب للبيع لمن يرغب الاستفادة من النزول في حال نزل ولكن بدون استعجال رجاء خاص بالمراقبة   وبإذن الله نراقبه سويا خلال الاسبوع واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه اولا باول  والله الموفق   للمعلومية كسر 110 متوقع يواصل والله اعلم للـ 107 او قريب منها

----------


## janoubi

تسلملي عينك يا غالي .. كفّيت ووفيت .. جعل الله ايامك كلها خير وبركة

----------


## aljameel

> تسلملي عينك يا غالي .. كفّيت ووفيت .. جعل الله ايامك كلها خير وبركة

 وايامك إن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2904   انا الاسبوع الماضي وضعت توصية شراء من 1.2825 للـ 1.2750 والستوب 1.2700 والهدف بإذن الله 1.3100\25 واتذكر السعر بوقت التوصية كان تقريبا عند 1.2960 وذكرت من يرغب البيع هذا يخصه يضع استوب مناسب له ويتوكل على الله  والحمد لله نزل لنقاط الشراء ووصل حتى 1.2731 وارتد للـ 1.2964  مبروك لمن استفاد منه نزول وصعود المهم التوصية قائمة حتى اللحضة بإذن الله  والمهم نضع الستوب 1.2760 بدل 1.2700  الان نراقب التالي   في حال لم يخترق 1.2965 احتمال ينزل للـ 1.2800+ - تقريبا ومنها يرتد صعود ولست متاكد 100% في حال اخترق 1.2964 متوقع بيواصل صعوده المهم اللالتزام بالستوب   وخلال الاسبوع نتابعه سوياً اولا باول واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله  انما الهدف قائم بإذن الله بما انه فوق 1.2700 والله اعلم  والله الموفق  يهمنا النقطة 1.3151 في حال واصل صعوده بإذن الله لهدفه 1.3100\1.3125 مالم يخترق 1.3151 فيكون للبيع وهي الستوب للبيع

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5407  انا الاسبوع الماضي وضعت توصية وكان السعر عند 1.5180 تقريبا وتوقعت الصعود لنقاط البيع   التوصية هي  البيع من 1.5350 للـ 1.5400 الستوب 1.5475 الهدف بإذن الله 1.5100\1.5000  والحمد لله صعد للـ 1.5448 وارتد للسعر الحالي  الان نراقب الافتتاح اتوقع والله اعلم بانه للنزول يجب مراقبة النقطة 1.5448 تحتها متوقع النزول وبنسبة كبيرة لاهدافه وهي الستوب للبيع   من لم يدخل بيع يراقب الافتتاح في حال لم يخترق 1.5448 فهو للنزول   في حال اخترق 1.5448 متوقع والله اعلم يخترق 1.5475 ويواصل صعوده المهم امامه هي النقطة 1.5522 يجب الاختراق مجرد يخترقها ما امامه الاصعود في صعود والله اعلم طبعا تاخذ مد وجزرمابين صعود ونزول انما يكون الاتجاه العام له صعود مالم تخترق 1.5522 فيكون الاتجاه العام له نزول والله اعلم  اخوة لنا كثير من مؤيد الصعود بصراحة انا اميل للنزول والله اعلم  في حال اخترق 1.5448 لكل حادث حديث انما مالم تخترق فالتوصية قائمة بإذن الله  احتمال يصعد للـ 1.5470 ليجرب القاومة ثم يرتد ولكن والله لست متاكد منها 100%  بالنهاية مراقبة الافتتاح ووضع الستوب 1.5448 والتوكل على الله ولا للاستعجال رجاء خاص  من يرغب به يلتزم بما هو مكتوب ومن يرغب بتوصيات الاخوة الاخرين فهم ثقة ولله الحمد والله يكتب الخير للجميع  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الدولار كندي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0345  نراقب الافتتاح وبدون استعجال   متوقع ينزل للنقطة 1.0300 + - ومنها يرتد المهم فوق 1.5260 وهي الستوب  مراقبته عند 1.0300 تقريبا ولا للاستعجال   في حال ارتد نتوكل على الله وندخل شراء والستوب 1.0260 ومجرد يصعد نقدم الستوب للو ثم نقطة الدخول  هدفنا بإذن الله 1.0525   في حال كسر 1.0260 يكون الشراء كالتالي  الشراء من 1.0200 للـ 1.0150   الستوب 1.0100  الهدف بإذن الله 1.0500  احتمال تتحقق التوصية الولى ثم الصعود للهدف 1.0525 ثم النزول للتوصية الثانية والله اعلم  في حال لم يخترق 1.0562 فهو للنزول وتكون هي الستوب للبيع بهدف الشراء من التوصية الثانية  فانتم راقبوه والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اجتهدت وكتبت ما اراه مناسب والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا 
متى ما وجدت فرص اخرى ساضعها بإذن الله قبل الافتتاح او بعده  
المهم لا احد يقول ضرب ستوب انا وضعت ما اراه مناسب حسب المعطيات التي امامي فانتم راقبو ولا تستعجلو والله يرزق الجميع يارب

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 112.85  الحمد لله الاسبوع الماضي توفقنا به بيع وشراء ولله الحمد  اخر ماكتبت عنه مراقبته عند 111 للـ 110.50 تقريبا او اقل منها متوقع الارتداد وذكرت لكم مراقبته والدخول شراء ووضع ستوب صغير بهدف بإذن الله 200 او 300 نقطة واحتمال اكثر منها  والحمد لله نزل للـ 110 وصعد للـ 113 من دخل به مو اقل من 250نقطة أستفاد منه ومبروك له  الان ساضع نقطة شراء   الشراء من 111 للـ 110.50  الستوب 110  الهدف بإذن الله 114 واحتمال يواصل للـ 115 والله اعلم  الان نراقب الافتتاح في حال لم يخترق 113.35 متوقع ينزل لنقطة الشراء والله اعلم  في حال اخترق 113.35 بصراحة حيرة نوعا ما احتمال يواصل لاهدافه واحتمال يصعد للـ 113.55 ثم ينزل لنقطة الشراء ولست متاكد 100% انما اخذها بالحسبان   المهم مراقبة النقطة 113.35 وتكون هي الستوب للبيع لمن يرغب الاستفادة من النزول في حال نزل ولكن بدون استعجال رجاء خاص بالمراقبة   وبإذن الله نراقبه سويا خلال الاسبوع واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه اولا باول  والله الموفق  للمعلومية كسر 110 متوقع يواصل والله اعلم للـ 107 او قريب منها

 أسف الشراء من 111.50 للـ 110.50 والستوب كماهو 110 والهدف كما هو بإذن الله

----------


## forexeagle2010

موضوع مميز للغايه تسجيل حضور ومتابعه ...

----------


## adelsodany

بصراحه بارك الله فيك يا اخى على مجهودك الروعه وشرحك الممتاز ولك كل الشكر والتقدير ومن نجاح لنجاح دائم بأذن الله

----------


## Pips Hunter

جزاك الله مليون خير اخى الجميل كفيت ووفيت وما تركت زوج الا ووضعت توصياتك عليه ما شاء الله عليك قمة فى الآبداع

----------


## Pips Hunter

> الدولار كندي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0345  نراقب الافتتاح وبدون استعجال   متوقع ينزل للنقطة 1.0300 + - ومنها يرتد المهم فوق 1.5260 وهي الستوب  مراقبته عند 1.0300 تقريبا ولا للاستعجال   في حال ارتد نتوكل على الله وندخل شراء والستوب 1.0260 ومجرد يصعد نقدم الستوب للو ثم نقطة الدخول  هدفنا بإذن الله 1.0525   في حال كسر 1.0260 يكون الشراء كالتالي  الشراء من 1.0200 للـ 1.0150   الستوب 1.0100  الهدف بإذن الله 1.0500  احتمال تتحقق التوصية الولى ثم الصعود للهدف 1.0525 ثم النزول للتوصية الثانية والله اعلم  في حال لم يخترق 1.0562 فهو للنزول وتكون هي الستوب للبيع بهدف الشراء من التوصية الثانية  فانتم راقبوه والله الموفق

 اخى الجميل اكيد تقصد 1.0526 ؟؟؟

----------


## د/أحمد

ما مهي رؤيتك للمجنون يا استاذنا؟

----------


## janoubi

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 134.59  السبت الماضي وضعت توصية شراء بهدف نقطة البيع 133.30 مايقارب 100 نقطة  وبيع من 133.30 بهدف 131.50 والحمد لله تحققت التوصية بفضل الله  يوم الثلاثاء وضعت لكم توصية بيع من 134.50\135 والستوب 136 والهدف 130.50  وذكرت لكم مالم يكسر 130.47 فهو للصعود لنقطة البيع 135 والحمد لله نزل للـ 130.82  وصعد لنقطة البيع 135  ولله الحمد أستفدنا منه اكثر من 700 نقطة ومبروك لمن أستفاد منه   الان نراقب التالي طبعا توصية البيع قائمة بإذن الله ووصل لنقطة البيع 134.50\135من دخل بها يلتزم بالستوب 136  من لم يدخل بها يراقب الافتتاح في حال لم يخترق الهاي الحالي 135 متوقع النزول بإذن الله   في حاتل اخترق 135 احتمال يصعد للـ 135.50 تقريبا ومنها ينزل ولست متاكد 100%  انما في حال صعد لها مراقبته والتوكل على الله المهم تحت 136 وهي الستوب فهو للبيع  لا للاستعجال يجب الدخول بالمراقبة رجاء خاص  وسنتابعه سوياً خلال الاسبوع اولا باول بإذن الله  المهم بإذن الله اذا توفقنا به ونزل لهدفنا 130.50 احتمال كبير يواصل لاهداف اخرى 128.50\128 و هدف اخير 123 بإذن الله ولكل حادث حديث  في حال اخترق الستوب 136 الابتعاد عنه حتى ابلغكم بما هو جديد   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

  
من بعد إذن استاذي الجميل
لمن يسأل هذه آخر آراء استاذنا عن المجنون
بالتوفيق

----------


## elsayed1959

> *استاذ جميل تحيه طيبه  
> ارجو منك اذا سمحت لك الظروف اريد منك نظره سريعه على الدولار والين وذلك للاهميه ولك من ارق سلام وتحيه على مجهوداتك الرائعه وانا اتابعك دائما ولكن للاسف بدون مشاركات وشكرا*

 *الاخ الجميل طلبت منك نظره على الدولار / الين وذلك للاهميه القصوى فارجو من الرد للاهميه ولك التحيه والشكر* :016:

----------


## forex_pro1

شرح رائع وجميل ياستاذنا
بارك الله فيك وشكرا لك

----------


## aljameel

> *الاخ الجميل طلبت منك نظره على الدولار / الين وذلك للاهميه القصوى فارجو من الرد للاهميه ولك التحيه والشكر*

 هلا اخي 
راقب النقاط التاليه والله اعلم 
87.64 او 87.86 
في حال اخترقهم متوقع الصعود مالم تخترق فهو للنزول بإذن الله اهم الستوب  
لو اخترقهم امامه نقطة مهمه جدا 88.51 مالم تخترق فهي الستوب للبيع  
اختراقها والله اعلم للصعووووود والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل اكيد تقصد 1.0526 ؟؟؟

 لا اخي اقصد 1.0562

----------


## omaralbaik

الاخ جميل شكرا لك على هذه التوصيات الرائعة
انا جديد في المنتدى وكذلك مبتدأ في الفوركس
لدي استفسار حول السعر الحالي للازواج التي تضعها فانا ارى انها تختلف عن السعر الحالي الموجود عندي في المنصة فعلى سبيل المثال انت قلت اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2904 ينما هو 1.2916 عندي في المنصة. ارجو ان تفيدني كيف اتفادى هذه المشكلة
وجزالك الله خيرا عن كل الاشخاص في المنتدى بسبب نصائحك المفيدة
وشكرا

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ جميل شكرا لك على هذه التوصيات الرائعة
> انا جديد في المنتدى وكذلك مبتدأ في الفوركس
> لدي استفسار حول السعر الحالي للازواج التي تضعها فانا ارى انها تختلف عن السعر الحالي الموجود عندي في المنصة فعلى سبيل المثال انت قلت اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2904 ينما هو 1.2916 عندي في المنصة. ارجو ان تفيدني كيف اتفادى هذه المشكلة
> وجزالك الله خيرا عن كل الاشخاص في المنتدى بسبب نصائحك المفيدة
> وشكرا

 هلا اخي حياك الله  
انا اخذ الاسعار من الميتاترايدر 4 لانها تغلق الساعه 12 
انت ماخذ السعر من المنصات التي تغلق الساعه 11.30

----------


## omaralbaik

شكرا اخ جميل على الرد السريع
هل اعتمد ارقامك ام ارقامي؟
ممكن توصياتك للباوند دولار
وشكرا

----------


## janoubi

استاذي العزيز
اعتذر عن السؤال
متى أتيقن ان الكسر حصل ؟ هل بمجرد تخطي السعر للنقطة المحددة بنقطة واحدة ؟ او بالثبات اعلى او ادنى النقطة المددة بشمعة ساعة ؟
ومتى اتيقن ان الارتداد حقيقي هل بوصول السعر الى نقطة قريبة وارتداده عنها خلال شمعة محددة؟
اعتذر عن التطويل ولكن في الاجابة على السؤال مفاتيح للاستفادة بشكل كبير من نقاطك الجميلة
شاكرا ومقدرا وممتنا"

----------


## Pips Hunter

السلام عليكم ، اسبوع موفق ان شاء الله بالأرباح اخى العزيز الجميل
بالنسبة للمجنون سجل هاي 135.54 و الآن يتأرجح بين 135.20-135.30
اريد ان اسألك اخى الجميل هل هناك علاقة قوية بين المجنون والكيبل ؟
لآني اري الكيبل قد ارتفع وسجل هاى جديد عند 5485 وهناك بعض الآخوة يتوقعون بوصول الكيبل الي 5500 وربما الي 5550 فهل هذا سيؤثر على نزول المجنون و يجعله يسجل هاى جديد او ربما قد يصل الى 136 قبل معاوده رحلتة الى الجنوب او ان هذا ممكن ان يؤثر تأثير اكبر بحيث يجعل المجنون له اهداف شماليه وليست جنوبية ؟؟

----------


## lionofegypt2020

مشكور ابو مروان على التوصيات الحلوة وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  
اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## janoubi

يسعد اوقاتك استاذي

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 134.59  السبت الماضي وضعت توصية شراء بهدف نقطة البيع 133.30 مايقارب 100 نقطة  وبيع من 133.30 بهدف 131.50 والحمد لله تحققت التوصية بفضل الله  يوم الثلاثاء وضعت لكم توصية بيع من 134.50\135 والستوب 136 والهدف 130.50  وذكرت لكم مالم يكسر 130.47 فهو للصعود لنقطة البيع 135 والحمد لله نزل للـ 130.82  وصعد لنقطة البيع 135  ولله الحمد أستفدنا منه اكثر من 700 نقطة ومبروك لمن أستفاد منه   الان نراقب التالي طبعا توصية البيع قائمة بإذن الله ووصل لنقطة البيع 134.50\135من دخل بها يلتزم بالستوب 136  من لم يدخل بها يراقب الافتتاح في حال لم يخترق الهاي الحالي 135 متوقع النزول بإذن الله   في حاتل اخترق 135 احتمال يصعد للـ 135.50 تقريبا ومنها ينزل ولست متاكد 100%  انما في حال صعد لها مراقبته والتوكل على الله المهم تحت 136 وهي الستوب فهو للبيع  لا للاستعجال يجب الدخول بالمراقبة رجاء خاص  وسنتابعه سوياً خلال الاسبوع اولا باول بإذن الله  المهم بإذن الله اذا توفقنا به ونزل لهدفنا 130.50 احتمال كبير يواصل لاهداف اخرى 128.50\128 و هدف اخير 123 بإذن الله ولكل حادث حديث  في حال اخترق الستوب 136 الابتعاد عنه حتى ابلغكم بما هو جديد   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

    وضع الستوب الهاي 135.55   او نقطة الدخول  والله الموفق

----------


## janoubi

يمكن غلطت الغلطة الشنيعة استاذي
دخلت من شوي بائع المجنون من 135.00

----------


## ابويزيد

وعليكم السلام هلا والله ابو مروان

----------


## asmk

> استاذي العزيز
> اعتذر عن السؤال
> متى أتيقن ان الكسر حصل ؟ هل بمجرد تخطي السعر للنقطة المحددة بنقطة واحدة ؟ او بالثبات اعلى او ادنى النقطة المددة بشمعة ساعة ؟
> ومتى اتيقن ان الارتداد حقيقي هل بوصول السعر الى نقطة قريبة وارتداده عنها خلال شمعة محددة؟
> اعتذر عن التطويل ولكن في الاجابة على السؤال مفاتيح للاستفادة بشكل كبير من نقاطك الجميلة
> شاكرا ومقدرا وممتنا"

 اخوي جميل الله يجزاك الجنه ووالدك والمسلمين اجمعين 
بس السؤال ابحث له عن اجابه ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2904   انا الاسبوع الماضي وضعت توصية شراء من 1.2825 للـ 1.2750 والستوب 1.2700 والهدف بإذن الله 1.3100\25 واتذكر السعر بوقت التوصية كان تقريبا عند 1.2960 وذكرت من يرغب البيع هذا يخصه يضع استوب مناسب له ويتوكل على الله  والحمد لله نزل لنقاط الشراء ووصل حتى 1.2731 وارتد للـ 1.2964  مبروك لمن استفاد منه نزول وصعود المهم التوصية قائمة حتى اللحضة بإذن الله  والمهم نضع الستوب 1.2760 بدل 1.2700  الان نراقب التالي   في حال لم يخترق 1.2965 احتمال ينزل للـ 1.2800+ - تقريبا ومنها يرتد صعود ولست متاكد 100% في حال اخترق 1.2964 متوقع بيواصل صعوده المهم اللالتزام بالستوب   وخلال الاسبوع نتابعه سوياً اولا باول واذا ما استجد جديد سابلغ عنه بإذن الله  انما الهدف قائم بإذن الله بما انه فوق 1.2700 والله اعلم  والله الموفق  يهمنا النقطة 1.3151 في حال واصل صعوده بإذن الله لهدفه 1.3100\1.3125 مالم يخترق 1.3151 فيكون للبيع وهي الستوب للبيع

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووك لمن دخل به   بإذن الله لاهدافه انما احتمال يصل 1.3000 تقريبا او اعلى بقليل ومنها ينزل لاخذ مراكز شراء والله اعلم فانتم راقبه مالم يخترق 1.3067 متوقع ينزل لاخذ مراكز شراء مالم تخترق 1.3067 متوقع ينزل للـ 1.2850 + - تقريبا ومنها يصعد لاهدافه بإذن الله المهم فوق 1.3800 وهي الستوب في حال اخترق الـ 1.3067 متوقع بيواصل لاهدافه بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## بوجود

كأته ضرب الاستوب ولا انا غلطان

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي جميل الله يجزاك الجنه ووالدك والمسلمين اجمعين 
> بس السؤال ابحث له عن اجابه ولك جزيل الشكر

 اخي الكسر بالنقطة  
بالنسبة للارتداد مثلا اذكر نقطة ما فانت تراقب النقطة تزيد تنقص بعض الشي ومنها يرتد وهكذا

----------


## jambasha

aljameel يبقى دائما الجميل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljameel

> كأته ضرب الاستوب ولا انا غلطان

 اي استوب اخي تقصد

----------


## ابويزيد

ابو مروان الله يجزاك خير اليورو سترالى ايش وضعه

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان الله يجزاك خير اليورو سترالى ايش وضعه

 اخي والله اعلم الهدف 1.5500 قائم حتى اللحظة انما لابد يغلبنا ثم يصعد 
شوف مالم يكسر 1.4077 فالهدف قائم بإذن الله  
والحمد لله من امس حتى اللحضة ارتفع وإن شاء الله يواصل صعوده 
المهم وضع الستوب 1.4330

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم مجرد يكسر 134.50 اتوقع بينزل بإذن الله

----------


## janoubi

الله يسمع منك
وينزل المجنون وابن عمو اليورو ين

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم تحت 1.5522 متوقع نزول تصحيحي  
النزول احتمال والله اعلم للـ 1.5400 للـ 1.5350  
راقبوه ولا تستعجلو  
السعر الحالي 1.5497 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الاسترالي دولار الانتظار حتى ابلغكم بالجديد لديه

----------


## asmk

الله يرحم والديك ويجزاك الجنه على المجهود الجبار

----------


## janoubi

كيف وضع اليورو ين حاليا استاذي ؟

----------


## aljameel

> الله يرحم والديك ويجزاك الجنه على المجهود الجبار

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الاسترالي دولار مالم يخترق 9071 متوقع والله اعلم نزول تصحيحي  
السعر الحالي 9028 
رجاء لا للاستعجال المهم من اقرب نقطة للـ 9071 بيع من بعد مراقبة والستوب 9071 والهدف القناعه  
احتمال يصل 9050  
والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

شكرا ليك يا ابو مروان

----------


## Pips Hunter

والله تعبنا المجنون  اخوى الجميل طول اليوم متذبذب مو مستقر على ترند الهبوط اظن هذا سببه ارتفاع الكيبل واليورو
تم الدخول بيع فيه من 135.00 منتظرين اختراق 134.50 والله يقدم الى فيه الخير

----------


## aljameel

> والله تعبنا المجنون اخوى الجميل طول اليوم متذبذب مو مستقر على ترند الهبوط اظن هذا سببه ارتفاع الكيبل واليورو
> تم الدخول بيع فيه من 135.00 منتظرين اختراق 134.50 والله يقدم الى فيه الخير

 معك حق اخي 
بالغالب العملة التي تمللك بإذن الله وراه خير والله اعلم

----------


## Pips Hunter

> معك حق اخي 
> بالغالب العملة التي تمللك بإذن الله وراه خير والله اعلم

 تم الخروج اخى الجميل بربح طيب 134.50 والحمدلله 50 نقطة خوفاً من ان يرتد مره اخري
و ان شاء الله سأبيع مره اخري من عند 134.20 عندما يتأكد اختراق 134.50 والهبوط فما رأيك اخى الجميل ؟
وجزاك الله الف خير على مساعدتك لى وللأخوة

----------


## janoubi

استاذي
بحال كسر 134.50 هل يمكن اعتبار هيدي النقطة ستوب البيع ؟ او يبقى الستوب هاي اليوم؟
جزاك الله الخير
مع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## S T R O N G

السلام عليكم  
اخي انا جديد  تقريبا بالسوق  
مارايك بشرGBP /USD     جنية استرليني  الان ؟ 
لك كل الشكر

----------


## المكيحلي

لك فضل بعد الله علي يابومروان بالتوصيات وبطريقة متاجرتك انا متابعك من او افتتاح الموضوع الى اليوم بارك الله فيك    
همسه لاتفتش هذه الحقيقه

----------


## Pips Hunter

للمرة الرابعه على التوالي لم يتمكن المجنون من اختراق 134.50

----------


## FEnR

السوق اليوم وش فيه يالله يتحرك

----------


## المكيحلي

> السوق اليوم وش فيه يالله يتحرك

 طبيعي يوم الاثنين

----------


## Pips Hunter

> وضع الستوب الهاي 135.55   او نقطة الدخول  والله الموفق

 
ضرب الستوب للأسف هالمجنون جننا

----------


## ابويزيد

> ضرب الستوب للأسف هالمجنون جننا

 معوضه مع ابو مروان ان شاءلله

----------


## Pips Hunter

> معوضه مع ابو مروان ان شاءلله

 ان شاء الله خير ونعوضها مع ابومروان مع فرصة ثانيه

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم جميعا  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5565  والله اعلم من اجمل الفرص التي شايفها الان ارجو التركيز بما اقول   كفكرة عامه له بعد اختراق 1.5522 بموجه صاعده هدفها الاول بإذن الله 1.6300  الان تحت 1.5795 لابد من التصحيح كنزول طبعا من الصعب البيع بستوب كبير انما ساضع لكم نقاط ويجب مراقبتها   الان المتوقع الصعود كهدف بإذن الله له 1.5630 تقريبا نراقبه من الهدف مالم يخترق 1.5656 نتوقع النزول وتكون 1.5656 هي الستوب   في حال اخترق 1.5656 نراقب النقطة التي تليها احتمال يصعد للـ 1.5670 للـ 1.5725 ويرتد   المهم المتوقع له مهما صعد وتحت 1.5795 فهو للنزول للتصحيح ولابد من التصحيح والله اعلم  فيجب مراقبته والاستفادة منه نزول وصعود   المتوقع النزول للـ 1.5350 للـ 1.5300 وتكون منطقة شراء المهم فوق 1.5250 وهي الستوب للشراء   في حال واصل نزوله وكسر 1.5250 نحن معه ولكل حادث حديث   لمعرفة اهداف الان كصعود رسم فيبو مابين 1.5470 والقاع 1.5122   اهدافه المتوقع الوصل لها ومنها يرتد اما 150% او 161% او 176% المهم لايتجاوز 200% التي هي تمثل 1.5795  والله الموفق

----------


## adelsodany

استاذ في تحليلك يا غــالى 
تسلم على مجهودك

----------


## Pips Hunter

اخى الجميل ما هو رأيك فى المجنون لى عقد بيع عليه من 135.50 ولم اضع ستوب املاً فى ان يرتد ومعى فري مارجن يكفي لـ500 نقطة عكس الآتجاة فهل انتظر ليرتد ام اقفلها من الآن ؟

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للمجنون اعطوني فرصة اقتنصه من نقطة جيدة وبإذن الله نتوفق به انما الصبر انا براقبه ولن استعجل عليه والله الموفق

----------


## ابويزيد

هلا والله ابو مروان مساء الخير

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الجميل ما هو رأيك فى المجنون لى عقد بيع عليه من 135.50 ولم اضع ستوب املاً فى ان يرتد ومعى فري مارجن يكفي لـ500 نقطة عكس الآتجاة فهل انتظر ليرتد ام اقفلها من الآن ؟

 اخي لا انصح العمل بدون ستوب مهما كان معك مجال بالمارجن والله يبعدك عنه 
فانا امس ذكرت وضع الستوب 135.55 المفروض انك التزمت به  
كفكرة له تحت 138.60 فهو للنزول انما لا انصحك بوضعها استوب لك 
انا بإذن الله براقبه والله يكتب لنا التوفيق انما متى ماوجدت فرصه ساضعها لكم

----------


## aljameel

الان الكيبل لو نزل للـ 1.5490 للـ 1.5460 والله اعلم للشراء المهم فوق ر1.5440 وهي الستوب   وهدفنا بإذن الله 1.5600\1.5630   راقبوه ولا تستعجلوووووو رجاء خاص   والله الموفق

----------


## asmk

اخوي الجميل الاسترالي دولار ارتد من عند النقطه اللى قلت عليها مدري ادخل بيع ولا انتظر 
سعره الحالي 0.9040

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الجميل الاسترالي دولار ارتد من عند النقطه اللى قلت عليها مدري ادخل بيع ولا انتظر 
> سعره الحالي 0.9040

 اخي والله حيرني معه فعلا ارتد من نفس النقطة  
افضل الانتظار الان والله اعلم حتى يتضح لي اكثر

----------


## ابويزيد

ابو مروان مافيه جديد علا اليولرو سترالى

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان مافيه جديد علا اليولرو سترالى

 والله اعلم اخيي ابو زيد لاجديد عليه يتحرك  بنفس منطقته

----------


## __dizel__

*ما شاء الله جارى المتابعة اليومية*

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم جميعا  
استاذي العزيز كيف حالك ان شاء الله بتمام الصحة والعافيه  
بعد اذنك عندي عدة اسئلة عن توصية الكيبل ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لها وان لا تضايقك ان كانت سخيفة  
اولا بالنسبة للموجة التي بين 5470 و 5122 
طولها يساوي 348 فعلى ذلك 200? منها يساوي 696 نقطة نضيفها لتقاع 5122 فيكون 200? مساويا للسعر 5818 وليس  5795 ام ان طريقتي فيها خطأ ؟؟   
ثانيا استاذي بالنسبة للـ 5630 و 5656  بعد اذنك هل ممكن شرح لطريقة تحديد هذه النقاط لاني لم استطع معرفة ماتمثله هذه النقاط  
ثالثا التصحيح المنتظر لاي موجة سيكون ؟ 
هل للموجة التي بين 5122 والقمة التي سيشكلها 
ام تصحيح كامل الصعود من 4229   
وشكرا لك مقدما استاذي العزيز ورحم الله والديك واهلك ورزقكم الجنة باذن الله سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## ttooii

سوال فنى  اخ الجميل    
كيف يتم تحديد  الموجه   سواء كانت صاعده او كانت موجه نازله    :016:

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم ارجو ان تتحملوني كثير الانقطاع لمشاغلي الخاصة واجازة ارجو المعذرة  المهم راقبو المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 135.24  المهم فوق 135 وهي الستوب متوقع بيواصل صعوده لو كسر 134.95 متوقع ينزل للـ 134.30 + - تقريبا  المهم فوق 134.01 وهي الستوب  الشراء بالمراقبة رجاء خاص ولا للاستعجال  هدف الشراء بإذن الله 139\140  كسر 134 الابتعاد عنه احتمال يواصل نزوله والله اعلم ولك حادث حديث   الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6226  راقبووه فوق 1.6200 متوقع بيواصل صعوده   لو نزل تحت 1.6200 راقبوه من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.5950 وشراء   هدف الشراء بإذن الله 1.7100 مع الصبر او القناعه  والله الموفق  رجاء خاص الدخول بالمراقبة ولا للاستعجال  انا بحاول ادخلكم باقل ستوب ممكن

----------


## عملات 2010

> السلام عليكم ارجو ان تتحملوني كثير الانقطاع لمشاغلي الخاصة واجازة ارجو المعذرة  المهم راقبو المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 135.24  المهم فوق 135 وهي الستوب متوقع بيواصل صعوده لو كسر 134.95 متوقع ينزل للـ 134.30 + - تقريبا  المهم فوق 134.01 وهي الستوب  الشراء بالمراقبة رجاء خاص ولا للاستعجال  هدف الشراء بإذن الله 139\140  كسر 134 الابتعاد عنه احتمال يواصل نزوله والله اعلم ولك حادث حديث   الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6226  راقبووه فوق 1.6200 متوقع بيواصل صعوده   لو نزل تحت 1.6200 راقبوه من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.5950 وشراء   هدف الشراء بإذن الله 1.7100 مع الصبر او القناعه  والله الموفق  رجاء خاص الدخول بالمراقبة ولا للاستعجال  انا بحاول ادخلكم باقل ستوب ممكن

 الحمدلله عسلامتك اخي العزيز 
وكم اشتقنا للتحليلاتك   :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم جميعا  الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5565  والله اعلم من اجمل الفرص التي شايفها الان ارجو التركيز بما اقول   كفكرة عامه له بعد اختراق 1.5522 بموجه صاعده هدفها الاول بإذن الله 1.6300  الان تحت 1.5795 لابد من التصحيح كنزول طبعا من الصعب البيع بستوب كبير انما ساضع لكم نقاط ويجب مراقبتها   الان المتوقع الصعود كهدف بإذن الله له 1.5630 تقريبا نراقبه من الهدف مالم يخترق 1.5656 نتوقع النزول وتكون 1.5656 هي الستوب   في حال اخترق 1.5656 نراقب النقطة التي تليها احتمال يصعد للـ 1.5670 للـ 1.5725 ويرتد   المهم المتوقع له مهما صعد وتحت 1.5795 فهو للنزول للتصحيح ولابد من التصحيح والله اعلم  فيجب مراقبته والاستفادة منه نزول وصعود   المتوقع النزول للـ 1.5350 للـ 1.5300 وتكون منطقة شراء المهم فوق 1.5250 وهي الستوب للشراء   في حال واصل نزوله وكسر 1.5250 نحن معه ولكل حادث حديث   لمعرفة اهداف الان كصعود رسم فيبو مابين 1.5470 والقاع 1.5122   اهدافه المتوقع الوصل لها ومنها يرتد اما 150% او 161% او 176% المهم لايتجاوز 200% التي هي تمثل 1.5795   والله الموفق

 بالنسبة للكيبل الرجاء لا للاستعجال بصراحة واقف بمنطقة صعب الحكم الان بالنزول انما   تحت 1.5795 فهو للنزول والله اعلم  فيجب من يدخل به يضع اقرب قمة له ستوب في حال صعد ممكن بيعه من فوق والخيار لكم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  ارجو ان تتحملوني كثير الانقطاع لمشاغلي الخاصة واجازة ارجو المعذرة  المهم راقبو المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 135.24  المهم فوق 135 وهي الستوب متوقع بيواصل صعوده لو كسر 134.95 متوقع ينزل للـ 134.30 + - تقريبا  المهم فوق 134.01 وهي الستوب  الشراء بالمراقبة رجاء خاص ولا للاستعجال  هدف الشراء بإذن الله 139\140  كسر 134 الابتعاد عنه احتمال يواصل نزوله والله اعلم ولك حادث حديث   الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6226  راقبووه فوق 1.6200 متوقع بيواصل صعوده   لو نزل تحت 1.6200 راقبوه من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.5950 وشراء   هدف الشراء بإذن الله 1.7100 مع الصبر او القناعه  والله الموفق  رجاء خاص الدخول بالمراقبة ولا للاستعجال   انا بحاول ادخلكم باقل ستوب ممكن

   لا للاستعجال بالنسبة للمجنون بما انه كسر 134.95 بإذن الله نازل  المهم راقبوه عند 134.50 للـ 134.20 والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 112.95  راقبوووووه ولا تستعجلو لو كسر 112.70 الشراء من اقرب نقطة للـ 112.25 وهي الستوب  مالم تكسر 112.70 هي الستوب للشراء   هدف الشراء بإذن الله 115  المهم لا للاستعجال رجاء خاص   والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 112.95  راقبوووووه ولا تستعجلو لو كسر 112.70 الشراء من اقرب نقطة للـ 112.25 وهي الستوب  مالم تكسر 112.70 هي الستوب للشراء   هدف الشراء بإذن الله 115  المهم لا للاستعجال رجاء خاص    والله الموفق

 حمد الله على سلامتك يا ابو مروان :Eh S(7):  وشكرا لك وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله وخصوصا فى اليورو ين واليورو دولار حبيبى  والمجنون حبيب الكل  :Big Grin:

----------


## مصطفى البنان

بارك الله فيك ابو مروان

----------


## أبو تركي الحربي

> اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 112.95  راقبوووووه ولا تستعجلو لو كسر 112.70 الشراء من اقرب نقطة للـ 112.25 وهي الستوب  مالم تكسر 112.70 هي الستوب للشراء   هدف الشراء بإذن الله 115  المهم لا للاستعجال رجاء خاص   والله الموفق

 هل من جديد اخي الكريم ،،،
هل تشوف انه اقرب للصعود ام الهبوط ؟

----------


## bilalo25

*السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك يا ابو مروان جزاك الله الف خير على المجهود *

----------


## FLEX ZEE

السلام عليكم      الاخ  الجميل  ممكن نظرتك للنيوزلندي

----------


## ابويزيد

السلام عليكم منتظرينك ياوجه السعد يابو مروان

----------


## ديوان الباشا

اعتقد اليورو ين سيهبط ما تحت 112.00

----------


## beck777

بالنسبة للباوند اخي الجميل 
200% تشكلت عند 1.5817 وليس 1.5795
ومارأيك بالنسبة للباوند في الأيام القادمة

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم جميعا  اخوتي أسف على التقصير لمشاغلي الخاصة فسامحوناااا  ساتكلم عن الكيبل والله اعلم  بما انه بصعود متواصل بدون تصحيح والله اعلم كأني ارى خانة 1.30000 هو هدفه القادم بإذن الله  المهم لايخترق 1.6078  باختراقها ننسى النزول انا بتكلم بشكل عام   انا ذكرت لكم من قبل  رسم فيبو مابين 1.5470 والقاع 1.5122   وراقبوه مالم يخترق 200% طبعا هو اخترقها   نفس الفيبو راقبو 250% و 261% والله اعلم متوقع من احدهم الارتداد المهم تحت 1.6043 متوقع النزول والله اعلم  انا ذكرت لكم الفكرة العامه للكيبل كأني شايفه بخانة 1.3 مالم يخترق 1.6078 والله اعلم شجعني على القول الصعود المتواصل للكيبل بدون تصحيح وشجعني الدولار اندكس كذلك لانه بالرمق الاخير من النزول والله اعلم كموجه   فانتم راقبو ولاتستعجلو رجاء خاص ودائما للمستعجل وضع اخر قمة عملها استوب     بالنسبة للمجنون انا موصي عليه بالشراء من 134.30 تقريبا بستوب 134.01 وهدف بإذن الله 139\140 ولازال الهدف قائم بإذن الله ومبروك لمن دخل به انما نراقب النقطة 138.60 لانها مهمه احتمال لاتخترق واحتمال تخترق ثم يصل هدف وينزل  انما كفكرة عامه تحت 138.60 فهو للنزول لهدف بإذن الله 123 فلو اخترقت ثم نزل تحتها تضل قائمة والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## أبو محمد.

كم ممكن ينزل المجنون قبل الصعود مشكور

----------


## aljameel

> كم ممكن ينزل المجنون قبل الصعود مشكور

 والله اعلم اذا ما اكتفى بالنزول الحالي عند 137.17 فمتوقع النزول للـ 136.85 تقريبا ومنها يرتد ليواصل صعوده

----------


## aljameel

> والله اعلم اذا ما اكتفى بالنزول الحالي عند 137.17 فمتوقع النزول للـ 136.85 تقريبا ومنها يرتد ليواصل صعوده

 أسف اخي على الغلط والله اعلم المجنون لو نزل تحت 137 متوقع ينزل للـ 136 تقريبا ومنها نراقبه متوقع يرتد صعودا 
فوق 137 متوقع يواصل صعوده والله اعلم

----------


## lionofegypt2020

طيب انا معايا بيع فى الباوند من 1.5700 انت شايف ممكن ينزلها امتى ياريس ولو نزل يصحح ايه الاسعار ال ممكن يقف عندها قبل الوصول الى 1.5700

----------


## aljameel

> طيب انا معايا بيع فى الباوند من 1.5700 انت شايف ممكن ينزلها امتى ياريس ولو نزل يصحح ايه الاسعار ال ممكن يقف عندها قبل الوصول الى 1.5700

 شوف اخي  
اولا المفروض انك تلتزم بستوب فأنت لايجب تنبيهك انت رجل خبرة الله يهديك 
لا ثم لا ثم لا  العمل بدون ستوب نصيحة وللجميع 
اخي مهما صعد ولو اخترق 1.6078 لابد من التصحيح  
انما انا ذكرت النقطة 1.6078 كفكرة عامه للنزول المستقبلي طبعا ياخذ وقت  
النزول وارد اما تصحيحي او مواصلة النزول والله اعلم  
فالتصحيح العام للموجه ترسم فيبو من اللو للهاي فيكون التصحيح تقريبا عند 50% كموجه عامه

----------


## Abu Ahmed

اخي هل تنصح البيع من 5890 على الباوند

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم    الاخ الجميل ممكن نظرتك للنيوزلندي

 اخي راقب النقطة 7401 مالم تخترق مكتوقع النزول والله اعلم لاهداف بعيدة 
في حال اخترق 7401 فمتوقع الصعود للـ 7500 او اعلى بقليل وتكون نهاية الصعود له والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اخي هل تنصح البيع من 5890 على الباوند

  
اخي لا انصح الان بالبيع الافضل من اقرب نقطة يصل لها في حال صعد من 1.6043 وهي الستوب 
فاذا رغبت بالبيع انصحك بوضع الستوب الهاي الحالي والله اعلم

----------


## vron2005

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم جميعا  اخوتي أسف على التقصير لمشاغلي الخاصة فسامحوناااا  ساتكلم عن الكيبل والله اعلم  بما انه بصعود متواصل بدون تصحيح والله اعلم كأني ارى خانة 1.30000 هو هدفه القادم بإذن الله  المهم لايخترق 1.6078 باختراقها ننسى النزول انا بتكلم بشكل عام   انا ذكرت لكم من قبل رسم فيبو مابين 1.5470 والقاع 1.5122   وراقبوه مالم يخترق 200% طبعا هو اخترقها   نفس الفيبو راقبو 250% و 261% والله اعلم متوقع من احدهم الارتداد المهم تحت 1.6043 متوقع النزول والله اعلم  انا ذكرت لكم الفكرة العامه للكيبل كأني شايفه بخانة 1.3 مالم يخترق 1.6078 والله اعلم شجعني على القول الصعود المتواصل للكيبل بدون تصحيح وشجعني الدولار اندكس كذلك لانه بالرمق الاخير من النزول والله اعلم كموجه   فانتم راقبو ولاتستعجلو رجاء خاص ودائما للمستعجل وضع اخر قمة عملها استوب     بالنسبة للمجنون انا موصي عليه بالشراء من 134.30 تقريبا بستوب 134.01 وهدف بإذن الله 139\140 ولازال الهدف قائم بإذن الله ومبروك لمن دخل به انما نراقب النقطة 138.60 لانها مهمه احتمال لاتخترق واحتمال تخترق ثم يصل هدف وينزل  انما كفكرة عامه تحت 138.60 فهو للنزول لهدف بإذن الله 123 فلو اخترقت ثم نزل تحتها تضل قائمة والله اعلم   والله الموفق

   
يعطيك العافية اخوي الجميل 
بالنسبة الى فيبو 200% وغيرها 
كيف طريقتها لانى اذا ارسم ما يطلع عندي هالارقام

----------


## aljameel

> يعطيك العافية اخوي الجميل 
> بالنسبة الى فيبو 200% وغيرها 
> كيف طريقتها لانى اذا ارسم ما يطلع عندي هالارقام

 انت ضعها بالفيبو وبوضع كلك يمين على الفيبو ومن خصائص الفيبو ضع النسب

----------


## aljameel

> طيب انا معايا بيع فى الباوند من 1.5700 انت شايف ممكن ينزلها امتى ياريس ولو نزل يصحح ايه الاسعار ال ممكن يقف عندها قبل الوصول الى 1.5700

  
شوف ياحلو راقبه عند 1.5760 تقريبا في حال نزل  
احتمال منها يصعد للـ للهاي الحالي ومن ثم 950 تقريبا او تزيد بعض الشي ولست متاكد  انما في حال نزل  
في حال نزل تحت نقطة شرائك 1.5700 خليك فيه  
والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> شوف ياحلو راقبه عند 1.5760 تقريبا في حال نزل  
> احتمال منها يصعد للـ للهاي الحالي ومن ثم 950 تقريبا او تزيد بعض الشي ولست متاكد انما في حال نزل  
> في حال نزل تحت نقطة شرائك 1.5700 خليك فيه  
> والله الموفق

 شكرا لك يا غالى بس للاسف مكنتش متوقع انهرضة صعودة بهذا الشكل الرهيب ليكمل ايام متتالية بدون تصحيح من 1.51 الى 1.59 فربنا يكرم يارب ويتهد بقا وانا رسمت فيبو من اللو الحالى 1.5122 الى 1.5903 ونسبة 50 % عند 1.5513 ونسبة 38 % عند 1.5606 ونسبة 23 % عند 1.5720 وان شاء الله بخرج عند 1.5750 بس هو ينزل يااااااارب العالمين

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الكيبل كالتالي والله اعلم   تحت 1.5920 احتمال ينزل للـ 1.5750 + - تقريبا ومنها يصعد للـ 1.5950 تقريبا   المهم فوق 1.5710 وهي الستوب متوقع يصعد في حال واصل نزوله بعد الستوب 1.5710 متوقع يواصل نزوله ولكل حادث حديث  المهم رجاء خاص لا للاستعجال انا وضعت لكم الذي اراه بالوقت الحالي وانتم راقبوووووووووه  والله الموفق

----------


## ابويزيد

ابو مروان مساء الخير نظره علا اليورو سترالى الله يجزاك خير

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان مساء الخير نظره علا اليورو سترالى الله يجزاك خير

 كهدف عام له بإذن الله فوق 1.4077 هدفه 1.5500 
الان راقبه تحت 1.4505احتمال النزول وارد للـ 1.4250 للـ 1.4200 والله اعلم 
ولكن لاتستعجل رجاء خاص راقب بالاول فهو قريب منها الان  
في حال وصل صعوده بعد 1.4505 احتمال يواصل صعوده والله اعلم  
والله الموفق

----------


## ابويزيد

> كهدف عام له بإذن الله فوق 1.4077 هدفه 1.5500 
> الان راقبه تحت 1.4505احتمال النزول وارد للـ 1.4250 للـ 1.4200 والله اعلم 
> ولكن لاتستعجل رجاء خاص راقب بالاول فهو قريب منها الان  
> في حال وصل صعوده بعد 1.4505 احتمال يواصل صعوده والله اعلم  
> والله الموفق

 جزاك الله خير ابومروان

----------


## عملات 2010

اخي الجميل لم تعطنا رايك الموقر بخصوص اليورو دولار 
وجزاك الله خير على المجنون فحصدت منه الكثير من تحليلك له

----------


## aljameel

راقبواليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 113.90  اتوقع والله اعلم له نزول النزول المتوقع بإذن الله للـ 111.50 \111  المهم تحت 114.55 وهي الستوب  ولكن نضع الستوب الحالي 114.11 في حال اخترق 114.11 نراقب 114.55 مالم تخترق تكون هي الستوب  من 111 + - تقريبا نراقبه متوقع يرتد والله اعلم المهم فوق 110 وهي الستوب   الشراء يتم ويفضل بالمراقبة ومن اقرب نقطة للستوب 110 والهدف بإذن الله 115  في حال واصل نزوله بعد 110 متوقع له اهداف ابعد والله اعلم   بإذن الله في حال توفقنا بالبيع نراقبه عند الـ111 فلا نغلق البيع الا بعد التاكد والمراقبه   ولا للاستعجال راقبو وتوكلو على الله ها انا وضعت لكم استوب قريب للبيع فلا للاستعجال الان  الحركة ضعيفة فصعب الحكم 100%   والله الموفق

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم جميعا  
استاذي العزيز حمدا لله على سلامتك  
استاذي لو سمحت وان كان وقتك يسمح ياربت تشرح لنا وضع الكيبل لاني والله افتح الشارت عليه لا افهم اي شيء ولم استطع تحديد نو هذه الموجة الصاعدة 
فاشكرك مقدما لو تكرمت علينا بشرح عن وضع الكيبل وما هي نظرتك وترقيمك للموجات على اليومي  
والسلام عليكم

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل لم تعطنا رايك الموقر بخصوص اليورو دولار 
> وجزاك الله خير على المجنون فحصدت منه الكثير من تحليلك له

 هلا اخي ومبرووووك عليك المجنون 
اخي بالنسبة لليورو انا موصي عليه شراء من قبل من 1.2800 للـ 1.2750 وبهدف 1.3125 والحمد لله وصل الهدف  
الان تقريبا وصل هدفه بالتمام والكمال ولكن خوفا من تمديد الموجه راقبه تحت 1.3253 متوقع النزول والله اعلم 
فلا تستعجل واذا مستعجل راقب الهاي تحته نزول ولكن يفضل الابتعاد الان وبإذن الله الليلة ساضع له تصوري كامل له 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## elsayed1959

اخى الكريم 
سؤال انت دائما تقول فوق كذا او تحت كذا 
اقصد الارقام التى تضعها السؤال هو فوق اوتحت بكام نقطه بتكون 
ثانيا اريد ان اعرف الفيبو وضعه على الاربع ساعات ام ساعه وهل يوضع فى حالة الترند الصاعد او الهابط  فقط لاان فى بعض الاوقات يكون التزبزب اى الاتجاه الجانبى كبير ولا يظهر ترند صاعد او هابط ولك منى التحيه والشكر

----------


## ابويزيد

> والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

 الله يجزاك خير بنتضارك يلغالى

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الكريم 
> سؤال انت دائما تقول فوق كذا او تحت كذا 
> اقصد الارقام التى تضعها السؤال هو فوق اوتحت بكام نقطه بتكون 
> ثانيا اريد ان اعرف الفيبو وضعه على الاربع ساعات ام ساعه وهل يوضع فى حالة الترند الصاعد او الهابط فقط لاان فى بعض الاوقات يكون التزبزب اى الاتجاه الجانبى كبير ولا يظهر ترند صاعد او هابط ولك منى التحيه والشكر

 اخي اقصد بالنقاط النقطة نفسها في حال اخترقت او كسرت  
بالنسبة للفيبو انا بضع الفيبو على الموجات ولاتفرق ان كانت ساعة او اكثر  
مجرد ارى موجه صاعدة او هابطة اذكر لكم الفيبو وغالبا هو من يحدد الاهداف ان كانت صعود او نزول ويحدد لنا التصحيح وهكذا

----------


## aljameel

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

 سلام يا غالى وياريت تبقى موجود دائما وقتولنا على كل جديد تحياتى

----------


## الأيااادي

> سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

 وعليكم سلام من الله ورحمة 
اخي/ جميل
انت وبعض الاخوة الافاضل هنا
لا ننسى  مجهوداتكم
وعسى الله أن يبارك لنا جميعا
فيما اعطانا ويعوضنا خيرا فيما
فقدانه
اتمنى لا تبخل علينا باستشاراتك
ترى الكثير هنا بحاجة لها

----------


## franco195

> سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

 الف*سلامه*يا*كبير   
*ربنا*يزيدك*من*علمه*وميحرمناش*منك  
*شكرا*لك*

----------


## رشدي

> سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

   
وعليكم السلام يا عمووووو 
وين شارتات اليوت وحشتني يا استاذنا

----------


## aljameel

> وعليكم السلام يا عمووووو 
> وين شارتات اليوت وحشتني يا استاذنا

 هلا بالغالي رشدي  
فعلا مقصر ولكن ارجو تعذروني مشاغل هالدنيا الله لا يشغلنا الا بطاعته

----------


## صاحب هدف

جاء استاذي اهلا ومرحبا بك استاذي العزيز

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم   الشراء من 1.5700 للـ 1.5600  الستوب 1.5550  الهدف بإذن الله 1.6000  وراقبو النقطة الاهم 1.6078 ممالم تخترق فتكون ستوب للبيع    المجنون والله اعلم  الشراء من 134.50 للــ 134  الستوب 133.50  الهدف بإذن الله 138  ونراقب النقطة 138.60 مالم تخترق تكون ستوب للبيع    الدولار فرنك والله اعلم   البيع من 1.0500 للـــ 1.0600  الستوب 1.0650  الهدف بإذن الله 1.0250    الرجا ء لا للاستعجال  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

أستاذنكم الان سارجع لكم

----------


## hodhod2000

ياريت يا استاذ جميل تقولنا نظرتك لليورو دولار ,, انا بايعاه من 1.2735 والمارجن كول هيضرب عند 1.3290 
ياريت تقولى اشترى من هنا ؟؟ لأنى سامعة انه ممكن يصعد حتى 1.3500 ولا استنى اشترى من نقطة أسفل ؟

----------


## aljameel

> ياريت يا استاذ جميل تقولنا نظرتك لليورو دولار ,, انا بايعاه من 1.2735 والمارجن كول هيضرب عند 1.3290 
> ياريت تقولى اشترى من هنا ؟؟ لأنى سامعة انه ممكن يصعد حتى 1.3500 ولا استنى اشترى من نقطة أسفل ؟

 هلا اختي  
أسف للتاخير لعدم تواجدي  لحضات وساكتب شرح كامل لليورو بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3222  كفكرة عامة له تحت 1.3327 فهو للنزول اختراق 1.3327 سيمدد موجته احتمال للـ 1.3470 تقريبا  الان بالوضع الحالي تحت الهاي الحالي 1.3260 متوقع التالي  فاحتمال التصحيح عند 1.3150 تقريبا ومنها يرتد المهم فوق 1.3125 وهي الستوب للشراء   كسر 1.3125 متوقع ينزل يصحح عند 1.3085 المهم فوق 1.3045 وهي الستوب للشراء   كسر 1.3045 متوقع يصحح الموجه كامله والله اعلم واحتمال النزول للـ 1.2700 او قريب منها  وللمعلومية مجرد يكسر 1.2870 ندخل بموجه هابطة من اهدافها تقريبا 1.2700  ولكل حادث حديث   الان لو ارتد من احد النقاط السابقة التي ذكرتها ان كانت 1.3150 او 1.3085 المتوقع لايتعدى 1.3327 اي اختراق لها نتوقع مواصلة الصود والمجال مفتوح له للـ 1.3500 والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## ابولو138

استاذنا لو سمحت الدولارين  والدولار الكندي  وفقك الله

----------


## aljameel

> استاذنا لو سمحت الدولارين والدولار الكندي وفقك الله

 هلا اخي   الدولار كندي والله اعلم انا الاسبوع الماضي موصي عليه وهو تقريبا عند 1.0400  وذكرت الشراء من 1.0200 للـ 1.0150 والستوب 1.0120  والهدف بإذن الله 1.0500 قابل للزيادة والله اعلم  والحمد لله كما توقعت وصل اليومللـ 1.0202 هل اكتفى بالنزول الله اعلم   وافضل الشراء مع افتتاح السوق الاوربي باقل استوب واذا فكرت بالشراء الان او اي ساعة ضع الستوب اللو الحالي 1.0202  الدولار ين والله اعلم عنده هدف تقريبا عند 85.35   من الهدف راقبه فوق 85.10 او 85 متوقع يصعد للتصحيح كسر 85 اتوقع بيواصل نزوله لا اهداف ابعد احتمال تصل به للـ 83.50 تقريبا والله اعلم  موفق اخي بإذن الله ولا للاستعجال

----------


## الأيااادي

اخي غفر الله لنا ولك
وشكرا على مجهوداتك 
اخي
هل توصيتك لليورو /ين مستمرة
وهل هو هابط ام مرتفع
وما هي نقطة الشراء أو نقطة البيع  
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## aljameel

> اخي غفر الله لنا ولك
> وشكرا على مجهوداتك 
> اخي
> هل توصيتك لليورو /ين مستمرة
> وهل هو هابط ام مرتفع
> وما هي نقطة الشراء أو نقطة البيع  
> تقبل تحياتي

 جزاك الله خير 
اخي امس انا موصي عليه بيع وشراء والحمد لله وصل اليوم للـ 113.09  
وبامكانك الرجوع للتوصية به التفاصيل

----------


## aljameel

> جاء استاذي اهلا ومرحبا بك استاذي العزيز

 هلا بالغالي نورت الموضوع

----------


## الأيااادي

اخي 
إذا تتحملني
هل اقوم اليوم بالشراء او البيع
فيما يخص اليورو / ين 
وجزاك الله خير عنا

----------


## أبو محمد.

ممكن تحليلك للمجنون مشكور

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم   الشراء من 1.5700 للـ 1.5600  الستوب 1.5550  الهدف بإذن الله 1.6000  وراقبو النقطة الاهم 1.6078 ممالم تخترق فتكون ستوب للبيع    المجنون والله اعلم  الشراء من 134.50 للــ 134  الستوب 133.50  الهدف بإذن الله 138  ونراقب النقطة 138.60 مالم تخترق تكون ستوب للبيع    الدولار فرنك والله اعلم   البيع من 1.0500 للـــ 1.0600  الستوب 1.0650  الهدف بإذن الله 1.0250    الرجا ء لا للاستعجال   والله الموفق

  
للمشااااااااااااااهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> راقبواليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 113.90  اتوقع والله اعلم له نزول النزول المتوقع بإذن الله للـ 111.50 \111  المهم تحت 114.55 وهي الستوب  ولكن نضع الستوب الحالي 114.11 في حال اخترق 114.11 نراقب 114.55 مالم تخترق تكون هي الستوب  من 111 + - تقريبا نراقبه متوقع يرتد والله اعلم المهم فوق 110 وهي الستوب   الشراء يتم ويفضل بالمراقبة ومن اقرب نقطة للستوب 110 والهدف بإذن الله 115  في حال واصل نزوله بعد 110 متوقع له اهداف ابعد والله اعلم   بإذن الله في حال توفقنا بالبيع نراقبه عند الـ111 فلا نغلق البيع الا بعد التاكد والمراقبه   ولا للاستعجال راقبو وتوكلو على الله ها انا وضعت لكم استوب قريب للبيع فلا للاستعجال الان الحركة ضعيفة فصعب الحكم 100%    والله الموفق

  

> اخي 
> إذا تتحملني
> هل اقوم اليوم بالشراء او البيع
> فيما يخص اليورو / ين 
> وجزاك الله خير عنا

 اخي هذه توصية اليورو ين  
الان الستوب بعيد ولكن راقبه ولا تستعجل الان تحت 113.65 متوقع النزول في حال صعد راقب الهاي له 114.16 
المهم لا تستعجل الان الحركةضعيفة مع افتتاح السوق الاسيوي يتضح اكثر والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## أبو محمد.

عندي عقد بيع للمجنون من13600 اين اقرب هدف ممكن اخرج علية

----------


## ali alrashidi

مشكور  اخوي ابو مروان 
الله يعطيك العافيه ويجزاك الف خير 
ماقصرت يالغالي 
الله لا يهينك نظره ع الباوند فرنك

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن تحليلك للمجنون مشكور

 هلا اخي ابوعمر 
الان الحركة ضعيفة ولكن راقب التالي 
في حال كسر 136.31 اللو اليوم متوقع يذهب للتوصية التي هي شراء من 134.50 للـ 134 
في حال لم تكسر 136.31  فمتوقع مواصلة الصعود للـ 139\140 
لا للاستعجال والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> مشكور اخوي ابو مروان 
> الله يعطيك العافيه ويجزاك الف خير 
> ماقصرت يالغالي 
> الله لا يهينك نظره ع الباوند فرنك

 الباوند فرنك انا موصي عليهوهو عند 1.6200 تقريبا وذكرت له هدف بعيد بإذن الله 1.7100 
ولازال الهدف قائم بإذن الله وتوفيقه

----------


## الأيااادي

ابو مروان
حفظك الله
ورزقك ما تحب
وعسى أن يأتي يوم
ونرد جمائلك علينا

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان
> حفظك الله
> ورزقك ما تحب
> وعسى أن يأتي يوم
> ونرد جمائلك علينا

 جزاك الله خير 
ولا جمائل بين الاخوة

----------


## aljameel

اعرف الكثير منكم متعلق بعملة ما ولكن   نصيحة اخواني واخواتي لا تعمل بدون ستوب مهما بلغت المغريات ومهما تثق بالموصي   والخيار لكم الستوب هو الامان بعد الله

----------


## aljameel

وتصبحو على خير  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## ابولو138

ونت من اهله والف شكر على جهودكم

----------


## شـــروق

> وتصبحو على خير موفقين بإذن الله

 وانت من أهل الخير ,,

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> اعرف الكثير منكم متعلق بعملة ما ولكن   نصيحة اخواني واخواتي لا تعمل بدون ستوب مهما بلغت المغريات ومهما تثق بالموصي    والخيار لكم الستوب هو الامان بعد الله

  

> وتصبحو على خير موفقين بإذن الله

 شكرا لك يا ابو مروان وتحياتى لك يا غالى  وانت من اهلو ياريس

----------


## رشدي

> هلا بالغالي رشدي  
> فعلا مقصر ولكن ارجو تعذروني مشاغل هالدنيا الله لا يشغلنا الا بطاعته

 نعلم انك لا تبخل  
والله نقدر مشاغلك يا استاذنا 
ربنا معاك يحفظك 
كل سنة وانت طيب 
رمضان عالأبوااااااااب  
محتاجين فانوس هدية  :Big Grin:

----------


## zedan

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الكيبل والله اعلم   الشراء من 1.5700 للـ 1.5600  الستوب 1.5550  الهدف بإذن الله 1.6000  وراقبو النقطة الاهم 1.6078 ممالم تخترق فتكون ستوب للبيع    المجنون والله اعلم  الشراء من 134.50 للــ 134  الستوب 133.50  الهدف بإذن الله 138  ونراقب النقطة 138.60 مالم تخترق تكون ستوب للبيع    الدولار فرنك والله اعلم   البيع من 1.0500 للـــ 1.0600  الستوب 1.0650  الهدف بإذن الله 1.0250    الرجا ء لا للاستعجال   والله الموفق

  للرفع

----------


## zedan

> هلا اخي   الدولار كندي والله اعلم انا الاسبوع الماضي موصي عليه وهو تقريبا عند 1.0400  وذكرت الشراء من 1.0200 للـ 1.0150 والستوب 1.0120  والهدف بإذن الله 1.0500 قابل للزيادة والله اعلم  والحمد لله كما توقعت وصل اليومللـ 1.0202 هل اكتفى بالنزول الله اعلم   وافضل الشراء مع افتتاح السوق الاوربي باقل استوب واذا فكرت بالشراء الان او اي ساعة ضع الستوب اللو الحالي 1.0202  الدولار ين والله اعلم عنده هدف تقريبا عند 85.35   من الهدف راقبه فوق 85.10 او 85 متوقع يصعد للتصحيح كسر 85 اتوقع بيواصل نزوله لا اهداف ابعد احتمال تصل به للـ 83.50 تقريبا والله اعلم  موفق اخي بإذن الله ولا للاستعجال

  للرفع

----------


## zedan

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3222  كفكرة عامة له تحت 1.3327 فهو للنزول اختراق 1.3327 سيمدد موجته احتمال للـ 1.3470 تقريبا  الان بالوضع الحالي تحت الهاي الحالي 1.3260 متوقع التالي  فاحتمال التصحيح عند 1.3150 تقريبا ومنها يرتد المهم فوق 1.3125 وهي الستوب للشراء   كسر 1.3125 متوقع ينزل يصحح عند 1.3085 المهم فوق 1.3045 وهي الستوب للشراء   كسر 1.3045 متوقع يصحح الموجه كامله والله اعلم واحتمال النزول للـ 1.2700 او قريب منها  وللمعلومية مجرد يكسر 1.2870 ندخل بموجه هابطة من اهدافها تقريبا 1.2700  ولكل حادث حديث   الان لو ارتد من احد النقاط السابقة التي ذكرتها ان كانت 1.3150 او 1.3085 المتوقع لايتعدى 1.3327 اي اختراق لها نتوقع مواصلة الصود والمجال مفتوح له للـ 1.3500 والله اعلم   والله الموفق

  للرفع

----------


## zedan

> راقبواليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 113.90  اتوقع والله اعلم له نزول النزول المتوقع بإذن الله للـ 111.50 \111  المهم تحت 114.55 وهي الستوب  ولكن نضع الستوب الحالي 114.11 في حال اخترق 114.11 نراقب 114.55 مالم تخترق تكون هي الستوب  من 111 + - تقريبا نراقبه متوقع يرتد والله اعلم المهم فوق 110 وهي الستوب   الشراء يتم ويفضل بالمراقبة ومن اقرب نقطة للستوب 110 والهدف بإذن الله 115  في حال واصل نزوله بعد 110 متوقع له اهداف ابعد والله اعلم   بإذن الله في حال توفقنا بالبيع نراقبه عند الـ111 فلا نغلق البيع الا بعد التاكد والمراقبه   ولا للاستعجال راقبو وتوكلو على الله ها انا وضعت لكم استوب قريب للبيع فلا للاستعجال الان الحركة ضعيفة فصعب الحكم 100%    والله الموفق

  للرفع

----------


## aljameel

> نعلم انك لا تبخل  
> والله نقدر مشاغلك يا استاذنا 
> ربنا معاك يحفظك 
> كل سنة وانت طيب 
> رمضان عالأبوااااااااب  
> محتاجين فانوس هدية

 هلا بالغالي رشدي   كل عام وانت بخير  ابشر بفانوس ابو 300 وات ممكن بصير 500 واكثر   الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 9122  الشراء من 9020 للـ 8950   الستوب 8920  الهدف بإذن الله 9200 قابل للزيادة  المهم من الهدف متوقع يصحح او يواصل صعوده فيجب مراقبته ولكن اتوقع بيواصل بحدود 9300 والله اعلم   الان تحت 9150 متوقع بينزل لمنطقة الشراء والله اعلم في حال صعد فوق 9150 البيع من اقرب نقطة للـ 9192 وهي الستوب   في حال واصل نزوله وكسر 8920 المجال مفتوح له حتى 8600 والله اعلم  فيجب مراقبته بالنزول فلا يتم اغلاق البيع الا بعد تاكد والدخول شراء   والله الموفق

----------


## ابويزيد

هلا والله صباح الخير ابو مروان الجنيه هل هو لشراء او الليع جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> هلا والله صباح الخير ابو مروان الجنيه هل هو لشراء او الليع جزاك الله خير

 هلا اخي ابويزيد 
اذا تقصد الكيبل فالانتظار الان بالنسبة للشراء  
انا واضع منطقة شراء من 1.5700 للـ 1.5600 بستوب 1.5550 
ولكن بنراقبة عند 1.5800 تقريبا احتمال يرتد منها ولكن لست متاكد 100%  
مجرد اتاكد سابلغ بها

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 7312  امس ذكرت عنه وهو عند 7350 تحت 7401 فهو للنزول بإذن الله  الان راقبوه تحت الهاي 7351 متوقع مواصلة النزول لمنطقة الشراء التي ساذكرها الان المهم تحت 7401 فهو للنزوووول اختراق 7401 متوقع الصعود للـ 7500 او تزيد بعض الشي ومنها ينزل لمنطقة الشراء  الشراء من 7180 للـــ 7100  الستوب 7080  الهدف بإذن الله 7400\7500  والله الموفق

----------


## الأيااادي

حياك الله 
اخي الجميل
وعسى الله يبارك لنا ولك
وعسى أن يفتح الله لنا على يديك
ابوابه رزقه
وشكرا لك لجهدك واخلاقك الكريمة
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## amiro

ابو مروان ربنا يجازيك كل خير وكل عام والمسلمين جميعا بخير يارب

----------


## ابويزيد

جزاك لله خير ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> حياك الله 
> اخي الجميل
> وعسى الله يبارك لنا ولك
> وعسى أن يفتح الله لنا على يديك
> ابوابه رزقه
> وشكرا لك لجهدك واخلاقك الكريمة
> تقبل تحياتي

  

> ابو مروان ربنا يجازيك كل خير وكل عام والمسلمين جميعا بخير يارب

  

> جزاك لله خير ابو مروان

 بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> هلا بالغالي رشدي   كل عام وانت بخير  ابشر بفانوس ابو 300 وات ممكن بصير 500 واكثر   الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 9122  الشراء من 9020 للـ 8950   الستوب 8920  الهدف بإذن الله 9200 قابل للزيادة  المهم من الهدف متوقع يصحح او يواصل صعوده فيجب مراقبته ولكن اتوقع بيواصل بحدود 9300 والله اعلم   الان تحت 9150 متوقع بينزل لمنطقة الشراء والله اعلم في حال صعد فوق 9150 البيع من اقرب نقطة للـ 9192 وهي الستوب   في حال واصل نزوله وكسر 8920 المجال مفتوح له حتى 8600 والله اعلم  فيجب مراقبته بالنزول فلا يتم اغلاق البيع الا بعد تاكد والدخول شراء   والله الموفق

   ساضع توصية بديلة عن الحالية   الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم  البيع من 9300 للـ 9350  الستوب 9400  الهدف بإذن الله 9000   الشراء من 9020 للـ 8950  الستوب 8920  الهدف بإذن الله 9200\9300  انا وضعت الشراء والبيع وكلاهما قائمة بإذن الله اذا تفعل البيع قبل الشراء عند هدف البيع نغلق وندخل شراء والعكس في حال تفعل الشراء قبل البيع  والله الموفق

----------


## ابويزيد

بيض الله وجهك يابو مروان

----------


## صاحب هدف

> السلام عليكم جميعا  
> استاذي العزيز حمدا لله على سلامتك  
> استاذي لو سمحت وان كان وقتك يسمح ياربت تشرح لنا وضع الكيبل لاني والله افتح الشارت عليه لا افهم اي شيء ولم استطع تحديد نو هذه الموجة الصاعدة 
> فاشكرك مقدما لو تكرمت علينا بشرح عن وضع الكيبل وما هي نظرتك وترقيمك للموجات على اليومي  
> والسلام عليكم

  
استاذي بارك الله والله يقدرنا على رد الجميل يا جميل  
ياترى شفت المشاركة في الاقتباس ولا لم تنتبه لها استاذي 
بنتظارك باي وقت تكون به غير مشغول وشكرا لك مقدما استاذي العزيز

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي بارك الله والله يقدرنا على رد الجميل يا جميل  
> ياترى شفت المشاركة في الاقتباس ولا لم تنتبه لها استاذي 
> بنتظارك باي وقت تكون به غير مشغول وشكرا لك مقدما استاذي العزيز

   هلا اخي صاحب   أسف لم انتبه لسؤالك وابشر غالي والطلب رخيص  سارفق شارت على الديلي مرقم الموجة كلما هو عليك فتح شارت على الديلي ورسم الفيبو ما بين 3 و 4 هو وصل لهدفه 250% بعد اختراقه للـ 200%   فاما يكتفى بالـ 250% او سيذهب للـ 261 %او 276 %في حال اخترق 300% هذا بياكد مواصلة الصعود والمجال مفتوح له للـ 423% والله اعلم  كفكرة عامة له مالم يخترق 1.6078 فاحتمال النزول لاهداف بعيدة ممكن توصلة لخانة 1.3 واحتمال خانة 1.2  في حال اخترق 1.6078 ننسى النزول فيدخلنا بموجة صاعدة بعيدة وقمم جديدة والله اعلم ولو بعد الاختراق نزل فيكون نزول تصحيحي  طبعا ليست بيوم وليلة انما ايام وشهور مابين مد وجزر   الان بالوضع الحالي في حال نزل تحت 1.5870 متوقع بيواصل نزوله اما لـ 1.5800 او 1.5700 وهي الاقرب والله اعلم  الان فوق 1.5890 متوقع يصعد للـ 261% او 276% التي تكلمت بها سابقا والله اعلم ومن احدهم ينزل المهم تحت 1.6025   إن شاء الله اني اوصلت لك الفكرة في حال لم تتفهم شرحي فسأل بإذن الله ساجيب عليك  والله الموفق

----------


## القناص المصري

اخي الجميل ما رأيك بالمجنون

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل ما رأيك بالمجنون

 هلا اخي  
المجنون والله اعلم تحت 137 فمتوقع النزول ومتوقع الوصول لمناطق الشراء التي حددتها بالتوصية عليه 134.50 للـ 134 
في حال صعد فوق 137 فيجب اخذ الحذر منه كنزول اختراق الهاي السابق فسيذهب بإذن الله للـ 139\140 
والله الموفق

----------


## عين السيح

> هلا اخي   الدولار كندي والله اعلم انا الاسبوع الماضي موصي عليه وهو تقريبا عند 1.0400 وذكرت الشراء من 1.0200 للـ 1.0150 والستوب 1.0120 والهدف بإذن الله 1.0500 قابل للزيادة والله اعلم والحمد لله كما توقعت وصل اليومللـ 1.0202 هل اكتفى بالنزول الله اعلم   وافضل الشراء مع افتتاح السوق الاوربي باقل استوب واذا فكرت بالشراء الان او اي ساعة ضع الستوب اللو الحالي 1.0202  الدولار ين والله اعلم عنده هدف تقريبا عند 85.35   من الهدف راقبه فوق 85.10 او 85 متوقع يصعد للتصحيح كسر 85 اتوقع بيواصل نزوله لا اهداف ابعد احتمال تصل به للـ 83.50 تقريبا والله اعلم  موفق اخي بإذن الله ولا للاستعجال

   اخوي ابومروان هل تغير شي على توصية الكندي ؟ أم مازالت قائمة بارك الله فيك

----------


## صاحب هدف

> هلا اخي صاحب   أسف لم انتبه لسؤالك وابشر غالي والطلب رخيص  سارفق شارت على الديلي مرقم الموجة كلما هو عليك فتح شارت على الديلي ورسم الفيبو ما بين 3 و 4 هو وصل لهدفه 250% بعد اختراقه للـ 200%   فاما يكتفى بالـ 250% او سيذهب للـ 261 %او 276 %في حال اخترق 300% هذا بياكد مواصلة الصعود والمجال مفتوح له للـ 423% والله اعلم  كفكرة عامة له مالم يخترق 1.6078 فاحتمال النزول لاهداف بعيدة ممكن توصلة لخانة 1.3 واحتمال خانة 1.2  في حال اخترق 1.6078 ننسى النزول فيدخلنا بموجة صاعدة بعيدة وقمم جديدة والله اعلم ولو بعد الاختراق نزل فيكون نزول تصحيحي  طبعا ليست بيوم وليلة انما ايام وشهور مابين مد وجزر   الان بالوضع الحالي في حال نزل تحت 1.5870 متوقع بيواصل نزوله اما لـ 1.5800 او 1.5700 وهي الاقرب والله اعلم  الان فوق 1.5890 متوقع يصعد للـ 261% او 276% التي تكلمت بها سابقا والله اعلم ومن احدهم ينزل المهم تحت 1.6025   إن شاء الله اني اوصلت لك الفكرة في حال لم تتفهم شرحي فسأل بإذن الله ساجيب عليك  والله الموفق

   
ربي يطول عمرك يا أستاذي ويرزق والدينا ووالديك الجنة . 
أكيد كلامك واضح بالنسبة لي ومفهوم من المرة الاولى الله يجزاك كل خير  
طيب انا إستشفيت من كلامك إنك تتوقع قمة للموجة رقم 4 من الموجة العامة الهابطة في حال لم تخترق 6078 التي تمثل فايبو 276.4% أو في حال إختراقها الإرتداد من 300% والتي تمثل 6166 والهبوط لتشكيل قاع أسفل القاع الاخير لتشكيل الموجة الخامسة للموجة العامة كما في الشارت

----------


## رشدي

> ساضع توصية بديلة عن الحالية   الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم  البيع من 9300 للـ 9350  الستوب 9400  الهدف بإذن الله 9000   الشراء من 9020 للـ 8950  الستوب 8920  الهدف بإذن الله 9200\9300  انا وضعت الشراء والبيع وكلاهما قائمة بإذن الله اذا تفعل البيع قبل الشراء عند هدف البيع نغلق وندخل شراء والعكس في حال تفعل الشراء قبل البيع  والله الموفق

  
كفاية علينا نورك غطي علي الف فانوس 
التوصية تحت المراقبة

----------


## مبارز

الأخ ابو مروان  اخي الجميل 
لقد قلت في حال اخرتاق 16078
ممكن سؤال اليوتي 
ما معني اختراق ان النقطة هل باختراق النقطة يتأكد اتجاه و اقصد بالاختراق تاكيد الاخ=حتراق ب 30 نقطة مثلا 
هي يعني هذا تاكيد اتجاه و ما السبب 
هل ممكن المضاربون يرفعوا عملة ما رفع كاذب
فنقول الاتجاه العام صعود مثلا و نصر علي الشراء و  ولكن الاتجاه يكون العكس بيع
افدنا افادك الله هذا السؤال محيرني جدا

----------


## FLEX ZEE

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 7312  امس ذكرت عنه وهو عند 7350 تحت 7401 فهو للنزول بإذن الله  الان راقبوه تحت الهاي 7351 متوقع مواصلة النزول لمنطقة الشراء التي ساذكرها الان المهم تحت 7401 فهو للنزوووول اختراق 7401 متوقع الصعود للـ 7500 او تزيد بعض الشي ومنها ينزل لمنطقة الشراء  الشراء من 7180 للـــ 7100  الستوب 7080  الهدف بإذن الله 7400\7500   والله الموفق

 السلام عليكم   الاخ الجميل  هل ما زال  التحليل قائم  مع ارتفاع النيوزلندي عند الاغلاق

----------


## aljameel

> الأخ ابو مروان اخي الجميل 
> لقد قلت في حال اخرتاق 16078
> ممكن سؤال اليوتي 
> ما معني اختراق ان النقطة هل باختراق النقطة يتأكد اتجاه و اقصد بالاختراق تاكيد الاخ=حتراق ب 30 نقطة مثلا 
> هي يعني هذا تاكيد اتجاه و ما السبب 
> هل ممكن المضاربون يرفعوا عملة ما رفع كاذب
> فنقول الاتجاه العام صعود مثلا و نصر علي الشراء و ولكن الاتجاه يكون العكس بيع
> افدنا افادك الله هذا السؤال محيرني جدا

 هلا اخي وأسف على التاخير بالرد 
اقصد اخي بالنقطة فرضاً وصل السعر 1.6079 هذا يسمى اختراق   
اوصلك الفكرة كالتالي 
الكيبل في حال لم يخترق النقطة 1.6078 فاحتمال النزول وارد لاهداف بعيدة قد تصل به لخانة 1.3 او1.2 كاتجاه عام له على المدى البعيد 
مجرد يخترق النقطة 1.6078 فيبطل النزول العام فيكون كون قاع موجه صاعدة والقاع الذي اقصده 1.4236 فيكون قاع موجه صاعدة  انما لو اخترق ثم نزل فيكون نزول تصحيحي وارد فاحتمال النزول يكون عند 50% او 61% او قبلهم كلاهما وارد  
بالنسبة للسؤال الاخير وارد خدعة البنوك المركزية بالموجات الصغيرة انما الموجات على المدى البعيد تكون صعبة تغير الاتجاه ولكن ليست مستحيل كل شي وارد والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم الاخ الجميل هل ما زال التحليل قائم مع ارتفاع النيوزلندي عند الاغلاق

 هلا اخي  
راقب النقطة 7351 في حال لم تخترق فاحتمال النزول لمناطق الشراء  
في حال اخترقت يفضل الابتعاد حتى نتاكد منه والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الدولار كندي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0273  انا وصيت عليه بالشراء من 1.0200 للـ 1.0150   ووضعت الستوب 1.0120   وهدف بإذن الله 1.0400\500  المهم نزل للـ 1.0106 وارتد   بصراحة غلطت بالستوب المفروض يكون الستوب 1.0100 بدل 120  فانا تداخلت على العملات فوضعت الستوب بالغلط ارجو معذرتي  المهم لنستفيد منه مرة اخرى فاحتمال النزول وارد فنراقب الافتتاح في حال لم يخترق 1.0327 فتكون هي الستوب للبيع في حال اخترق 1.0327 البيع بعد مراقبة من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.0400 وهي الستوب  الهدف بإذن الله 1.0000  وله هدف اخر بإذن الله 9800 وابعد من ذلك والله اعلم  يهمنا الهدف الاول انما متوكون علية نموذج بيقول بينزل للـ 9200   هل يصل لها الله اعلم فانتم راقبوه ولا تستعجلو   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الدولار فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.0385  الاسبوع الماضي وصيت علية بيع من 1.0500 للـ 1.0600 والستوب 1.0650  بهدف بإذن الله 1.0250 \200  والحمد لله تفعلت التوصية ووصل للـ 1.0553 وارتد للسعر الحالي   لمن دخل به اقوله مبروك المهم نراقبه عند الهدف بإذن الله سندخل شراء علية مرة اخرى  المهم الشراء من 1.0250 للـ 1.0170 او اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 1.0120   الهدف بإذن الله 1.0550  والله الموفق  في حال لم يكسر 1.0222 فيتم الشراء من 1.0250 وهي الستوب   في حال كسر 1.0222 يفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب اذا امكن

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 136.25  انا من فترة شهر  اقل او اكثر لا اتذكر وانا اذكر له هدف بإذن الله 123 والهدف قائم بإذن الله وذكرت تحت 138.60 الهدف قائم واحتمال يخترق 138.60 ثم ينزل تحتها ليواصل لهدفه بإذن الله  وذكرت في حال اخترق 137 فاحتمال الصعود للـ 139\140   المهم بالموضوع قرأت للمبدع المخرج قبل قليل  بموضوعه يدعم هدفي وذكر هدف للمجنون عند 122.75 وذكر البيع من 139 و 140.20 بصراحة زادني اصرار على البيع لانه بالنسبة لي رجل ثقة وموضوعة الشاهد بذلك  فانصحكم ونفسي مراقبتة مراقبة لصيقة لايفوت منكم المجنون   ارى والله اعلم انفجار سعري قد لايصدق المهم انه يتحرك السعر جانبي من فترة ما فتوقعو الانفجار السعر باي لحضة   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5940  ارى والله اعلم لديه انفجار سعري لتحت ام النزول نزول تصحيحي او مواصلة النزول لاهداف بعيدة قد توصلة لخانة 1.3 المهم تحت 1.6078  في حال اخترق 1.6078 فلابد من النزول كذلك فيكون نزول تصحيحي والتصحيح لايقل عن 500 نقطة واحتمال 800 او 900 كلاهما وارد  اتوقع بوضعه الحالي باختراق الهاي الذهاب تقريبا للـ 1.6050 + - ومنها ينزل والله اعلم  فانتم راقبوه مراقبة لصيقة   راقبو التالي في حال اخترق 1.5998 سيذهب بإذن الله للـ 1.6050 + - تقريبا ومنها ينزل   فلو اخترق 5998 فالبيع يكون من 1.6050 تقريبا والستوب 1.6074   في حال لم يخترق 1.5998 تكون هي الستوب للبيع  والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

شكرا على توصياتك الجميلة ياريس تحياتى

----------


## يوسف 1981

اسف جدا استاذي ولكني عضو جديد في مدرستك وارجو منك ان تفهمني ما هو حال توصياتكم هل هي اسبوعيه يوميه او بالهدف وما موعد نزولها واكون شاكر ليك واذا وقت حضرتك لم يسمح بالشرح فارجو من الاخوه الاعضاء معانا في التوصيات التي يبدو عليها الدقه والروعه ان يشرح لي ما اعني وشكرا ليكم

----------


## doby

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا وكل عام والمسلمين جميعا بخير

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم جميعا  
استاذي الغالي تحياتي لك  
ما رايك بالنقطة 6015 على الكيبل وهي فايبو 138 للموجة الهابطة من 5521 الى 4229 
هل لها اهمية جيدة ام لا وشكرا مقدما على الاجابة  
تحيـــــــــاتي

----------


## مبارز

اشكرك اخي الجميل و افضل اقولك الجميل مش ابو مروان لانك جميل

----------


## مبارز

ممكن اعرض عليك اقتراح اخي الجميل و هو  وضع توصيات بهدف مجموعها 150 نقطة اسبوعيا للصفقات شبة المؤكدة   بنسبة رأس مال 2% علي اكثر تقدير
ولله الحمد و المنة من الله 
انت تؤكد علي توصيات او تتواصل في حركة عملة و تؤكد اتجههها
و لله الحمد توفق فيها بنسبة 100%  و اذكر توصية النيوزلندي معي حققت 500 نقطة في اسبوع واحد
قلت لي في المشاركة و انت حاطط رجل علي رجل هينزل 
قاختيار التوصيات شبة المؤكدة و التأكيد عليها بهذا المجموع مفيد للحسابات الصغيرة التي لا تتحمل الدخول في صفقات و ضرب الاستوب 
لان الكثير من الأخوة وانا منهم في حاله ضرب الاستوب لا نتعامل بحرفية فنعيد الدخول بعد ادراج التوصية  الجديدة بعد ضرب الاتجاه
 فرجاء دراسة الموضوع

----------


## Booss

> الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5940  ارى والله اعلم لديه انفجار سعري لتحت ام النزول نزول تصحيحي او مواصلة النزول لاهداف بعيدة قد توصلة لخانة 1.3 المهم تحت 1.6078  في حال اخترق 1.6078 فلابد من النزول كذلك فيكون نزول تصحيحي والتصحيح لايقل عن 500 نقطة واحتمال 800 او 900 كلاهما وارد  اتوقع بوضعه الحالي باختراق الهاي الذهاب تقريبا للـ 1.6050 + - ومنها ينزل والله اعلم  فانتم راقبوه مراقبة لصيقة   راقبو التالي في حال اخترق 1.5998 سيذهب بإذن الله للـ 1.6050 + - تقريبا ومنها ينزل   فلو اخترق 5998 فالبيع يكون من 1.6050 تقريبا والستوب 1.6074   في حال لم يخترق 1.5998 تكون هي الستوب للبيع  والله الموفق

 *مساء الخير اخي الجميل .. 
أشكرك على معلوماتك القيمة وتوضيحك الوفي ..
اخي اريد النصيحه منك : لدي 3 عقود كبيرة بيع تحت 1.5250  وطبعا أضريت ان اقوم بالشراء ( هيدج ) 3 عقود من 1.54 و 1.55 , فقط اريد ان تخبرني وتشور على ما هو المستوى او النقطة التي اذا نزل لها الباوند نكون قد تأكدنا انه سوف يصحح لي المنطقة المهمة وهي على ما أعتقد 1.5550 + / -  ؟؟
هناك من يقول 15800 وهناك من يقول تخت 1.58.50 !! اريد فقط الاستفادة من ربح عقود الهيدج وان اقفلها بربح  بحيث اذا نزل لي 1.5550 اكون أستفدت واقلل الحسارة بل وأستطيع ان اقفل العقود الاخرى على اقل خسارة اذا فكر الكيبل ان يرتد من هذه النقطة ويذهب لي 1.6850 او اعلى ..*

----------


## go.link

ربنا يستر ياخواننا  
انا عندى بيع على الباوند من 1.5608 وعززت عقدين كبار ولكن من نقاط قيبه جدا وعارف كويس انو غلط جدا بس الباوند مكااااار جدا  صعد بسرعه البرق بعد فتح العقود ولم يتوقف الا عند المستوى الحالى 
والباوند بايع من 135.03
وايضا عززت عقد كبير من نقطه قريبه 
وبعدها لم اعزز اطلاقا والخساير ربنا يستر فيها وصلت اكتر من نص الحساب 
كان مجموع خسايرى فى مره من الخمس عقود (3باوند+2مجنون)
وصل اكتر من 1250 نقطه 
ربنا يستر والباوند والمجنون يهبطو ويحصل انفجار سعرى كما تقول اخى الجميل
انا عارف انى اخطات انا دخلت بعقود كبيره نوعا ما وانا من تحملت الخسائر فى النهايه 
وربنا يستر وما يزورنى المارجن قبل النزول 
الحساب الان اما اغلاق على خسائر بسيطه او نقطه الدخول او على ربح بسيط
اوووووووووووو  مارجن كوول لا قدر الله ربنا يبعده  
الله يطمنك اخى الكريم ماجد لطمئنه الباعين للباوند والمجنون 
وانا واحد من الناس متعلق فيهم من الاسبوع قبل الماضى 
ربنا يستر 
 وان شاء الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> *مساء الخير اخي الجميل ..*  *أشكرك على معلوماتك القيمة وتوضيحك الوفي ..* *اخي اريد النصيحه منك : لدي 3 عقود كبيرة بيع تحت 1.5250 وطبعا أضريت ان اقوم بالشراء ( هيدج ) 3 عقود من 1.54 و 1.55 , فقط اريد ان تخبرني وتشور على ما هو المستوى او النقطة التي اذا نزل لها الباوند نكون قد تأكدنا انه سوف يصحح لي المنطقة المهمة وهي على ما أعتقد 1.5550 + / - ؟؟* *هناك من يقول 15800 وهناك من يقول تخت 1.58.50 !! اريد فقط الاستفادة من ربح عقود الهيدج وان اقفلها بربح بحيث اذا نزل لي 1.5550 اكون أستفدت واقلل الحسارة بل وأستطيع ان اقفل العقود الاخرى على اقل خسارة اذا فكر الكيبل ان يرتد من هذه النقطة ويذهب لي 1.6850 او اعلى ..*

  

> ربنا يستر ياخواننا  
> انا عندى بيع على الباوند من 1.5608 وعززت عقدين كبار ولكن من نقاط قيبه جدا وعارف كويس انو غلط جدا بس الباوند مكااااار جدا صعد بسرعه البرق بعد فتح العقود ولم يتوقف الا عند المستوى الحالى 
> والباوند بايع من 135.03
> وايضا عززت عقد كبير من نقطه قريبه 
> وبعدها لم اعزز اطلاقا والخساير ربنا يستر فيها وصلت اكتر من نص الحساب 
> كان مجموع خسايرى فى مره من الخمس عقود (3باوند+2مجنون)
> وصل اكتر من 1250 نقطه 
> ربنا يستر والباوند والمجنون يهبطو ويحصل انفجار سعرى كما تقول اخى الجميل
> انا عارف انى اخطات انا دخلت بعقود كبيره نوعا ما وانا من تحملت الخسائر فى النهايه 
> ...

 هلا اخواني  اسبوع موفق بإذن الله للجميع  بالنسبة للهديك فلا انصح بفكة الا نكون متاكدين من النزول 100% لمن حسابه يسمح بذلك   واكون صادق معكم ومع نفسي انا لدي هدك على الكيبل ورابح 500 نقطة والله متردد بفكة بالرغم اني ضد الهدك ولكن ضروف السفر هي من دعتني لذلك بالسابق فانصحكم ونفسي الابتعاد عن الهدك  والله اعلم لو كسر 1.5800 احتمال له نزول وسنتابع سوياً بإذن الله  الان راقبو التالي الكيبل  والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5969  المهم مع افتتاح السوق الاوربي يفضل   مالم يكسر الكيبل 1.5940 فمتوقع الصعود بإذن الله للـ 1.6030\50 ومنها نراقب النقطة 1.6078  في حال واصل واخترق 1.6078 لكل حادث حديث في حالم تخترق 1.6078 فتكون ستوب للبيع بعد مراقبة وعدم استعجال  في حال كسر 1.5940 والله اعلم له نزول للـ 1.5870 + - تقريبا ومنها نراقب النقطة 1.5820   في حال لم تكسر 1.5820 تكون ستوب للشراء في حال كسرت اتوقع مزيد من النزول والله اعلم ولكل حادث حديث   وللامانه متكون نموذج على الكيبل  الاسبوعي البيع ماركت ولكن دائما الاسبوعي مجاله واسع ان كان صعود او نزول بمعنى الستوب للبيع بعيد نوعا ما والافضل المتابعة قبل البيع والله اعلم  والله الموفق  طبعا انا موصي خلال الويكند على الكيبل في حال لم يخترق 1.5998 فتكون ستوب للبيع فمن دخل بيع يراقب ماسبق رجاء خاص مع وضع الستوب على نقطة الدخول

----------


## bilalo25

*يعطيك العافية يا ابو مروان ,, بارك الله فيك وكل عام وانتم بالف خير*

----------


## aljameel

> *يعطيك العافية يا ابو مروان ,, بارك الله فيك وكل عام وانتم بالف خير*

 كل سنه وانت طيب

----------


## aljameel

اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4455  من قبل وصيت عليه وذكرت له هدف بإذن الله 1.5500 والله اعلم لازال الهدف قائم بإذن الله   المهم فوق 1.4330 فالهدف قائم والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 113.80  راقبو ولا تستعجلو رجاء خاص   مالم يخترق 114.22 والله اعلم فاحتمال النزول   لو نزل فالمتوقع بإذن الله النزول للـ 112 + - تقريبا ومنها يصعد   لو نزل للـ 112 نراقبه وندخل شراء ويفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 111  الهدف بإذن الله 114 قابل للزيادة والله اعلم  اكرر لا للاستعجال   والله الموفق

----------


## سلمان2003

غفر الله لك ولوالديك

----------


## aljameel

> غفر الله لك ولوالديك

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## الشرافي

يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم

----------


## aljameel

> يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم

 هلا اخي بارك الله فيك

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 113.80  راقبو ولا تستعجلو رجاء خاص   مالم يخترق 114.22 والله اعلم فاحتمال النزول   لو نزل فالمتوقع بإذن الله النزول للـ 112 + - تقريبا ومنها يصعد   لو نزل للـ 112 نراقبه وندخل شراء ويفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 111  الهدف بإذن الله 114 قابل للزيادة والله اعلم  اكرر لا للاستعجال    والله الموفق

 شكرا لك ابو مروان تحياتى ليك ياريس

----------


## aljameel

> شكرا لك ابو مروان تحياتى ليك ياريس

 لا شكر على واجب ياغالي 
إن شاء الله يجملنا معكم ويواصل نزول يارب

----------


## medo555

صباح الفل ابو مروان جزاك الله الجنه وبارك فيك 
ايه رايك فى المجنون

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الفل ابو مروان جزاك الله الجنه وبارك فيك 
> ايه رايك فى المجنون

 هلا اخي صباح النور 
وجزاك الله خير 
المجنون براقبه مجرد ارى فرصة بإذن الله ساضعها  
انت راقب النقطة 135.88 مالم تكسر متوقع الصعود والله اعلم ولا تستعجل رجاء خاص 
في حال كسرت يفضل الانتظار انا من قبل وضعت توصية علية شراء من 134.50 للـ 134  
والستوب 133.50 والهدف بإذن الله 138 واحتمال 139و 140 والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## ابويزيد

جزاك الله خير ابو مروان

----------


## فريد زيزو

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أرجو ان تفيدنا أخونا الجميل بخصوص الكيبل
عندى بيع من 1.5960 بهدف 1.5900 وستوب 1.6010 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  أرجو ان تفيدنا أخونا الجميل بخصوص الكيبل عندى بيع من 1.5960 بهدف 1.5900 وستوب 1.6010   بالتوفيق للجميع

 هلا اخي  
انا افضل الستوب 1.5998 اعتقد والله اعلم انه الافضل 
اخي راقب النقطة 1.5925 + - تقريبا احتمال يصل لها ويرتد صعود المهم فوق 1.6875 وهي الستوب لو واصل نزول راقبه عند 1.5870 تقريبا المهم فوق 1.5820 وهي الستوب 
لو واصل نزول وكسر 1.5820 اتوقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم 
فانت لا تستعجل باغلاق البيع كلما نزل قدم الستوب وراقب النقاط التي ذكرتها 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3267  اتوقع والله اعلم حركته لهذا الاسبوع مابين 1.3507 و 1.2980 اختراق او كسر احدهم تفتح المجال له ان كان صعود او نزول  اجتهاد شخصي قابل للصواب والخطى  الان ساضع لكم توصية وهي الاهم  الشراء من 1.3150 للـ 1.3100 الستوب 1.2980  الهدف بإذن الله 1.3450\1.3500 ولكن في حال كسر 1.3076 يفضل الشراء من اقرب نقطة للستوب وبامكانكم وضع النقطة 1.3076 استوب مؤقت بدل الستوب الرئيسي  1.2980  الان نراقب النقطة 1.3250 تقريبا او اقل منها المتوقع النزول لها ومتوقع من بعدها الصعود لهدف بإذن الله 1.3350 قابل للزيادة والله اعلم المهم يكون فوق 1.3200 وهي الستوب كسر 1.3200 متوقع بيواصل نزول لمنطقة الشراء التي ذكرتها  في حال لم يكسر 1.3200 وصعد للهدف بإذن الله 1.3350 نراقبه مع اي ارتداد بيع ووضع استوب صغير وهدفنا بيكون بإذن الله منطقة الشراء 1.3150\1.3100  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 113.80  راقبو ولا تستعجلو رجاء خاص   مالم يخترق 114.22 والله اعلم فاحتمال النزول   لو نزل فالمتوقع بإذن الله النزول للـ 112 + - تقريبا ومنها يصعد   لو نزل للـ 112 نراقبه وندخل شراء ويفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 111  الهدف بإذن الله 114 قابل للزيادة والله اعلم  اكرر لا للاستعجال    والله الموفق

 راقبو النقطة 113 فاحتمال يرتد منها والله اعلم في حال نزل تحتها وكسر 112.50 بإذن الله لهدفه 112 ومنه نراقبه لانغلق الا بعد تاكد انه بيرتد صعودا في حال اكتفى عند 113 ولم يواصل بعد تاكد نغلق وندخل شراء والستوب 112.50 والهدف بإذن الله 114.50\115 قابل للزيادة  والله الموفق

----------


## أبو محمد.

ممكن رايك باليورو فرنك مشكور

----------


## aljameel

الدولار ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 85.57  المتوقع والله اعلم فوق 84.25 الصعود لمنطقة البيع التي ساضعها الان   البيع من 86.55 للـ 87.05 او اقرب نقطة للستوب   الستوب 87.55  الهدف بإذن الله 84  انا وضعت لكم التوصية لسبب وهي مراقبته مجرد يصل لمنطقة البيع ويبداء بالنزول توقعو كامل قروب الين معه نازل والله اعلم ويهمنا المجنون واليورو ين فيكون اهدافهم بعيدة والله اعلم فانتم راقبوه عند مناطق البيع ومعه القروب للين   والله الموفق  ولمن يفكر بالشراء يراقب النقطة 85 وممكن وضعها كستوب للشراء من بعد مراقبه

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن رايك باليورو فرنك مشكور

 والله اعلم عنده هدف بإذن الله 1.3900\1.3990 
ساضع لك نقطتان للشراء وانت راقبه  
النقطة الاولى 1.3700  
النقطة الثانية 1.3550 + - تقريبا  
المهم فوق 1.3440 وهي الستوب  
في حال دخلت من النقطة الاولى ضع الستوب 1.3600 
في حال وصل للاهداف قبل الوصول لنقاط الشراء الغاء للتوصية 
واتوقع تحت 1.3800 بيواصل نزوله لمناطق الشراء وممكن اخذها كستوب للبيع صحيح هي قريبه من السعر الحالي انما الاحتياط افضل  
والله الموفق

----------


## thank you

> اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3267  اتوقع والله اعلم حركته لهذا الاسبوع مابين 1.3507 و 1.2980 اختراق او كسر احدهم تفتح المجال له ان كان صعود او نزول  اجتهاد شخصي قابل للصواب والخطى  الان ساضع لكم توصية وهي الاهم  الشراء من 1.3150 للـ 1.3100 الستوب 1.2980  الهدف بإذن الله 1.3450\1.3500 ولكن في حال كسر 1.3076 يفضل الشراء من اقرب نقطة للستوب وبامكانكم وضع النقطة 1.3076 استوب مؤقت بدل الستوب الرئيسي  1.2980  الان نراقب النقطة 1.3250 تقريبا او اقل منها المتوقع النزول لها ومتوقع من بعدها الصعود لهدف بإذن الله 1.3350 قابل للزيادة والله اعلم المهم يكون فوق 1.3200 وهي الستوب كسر 1.3200 متوقع بيواصل نزول لمنطقة الشراء التي ذكرتها  في حال لم يكسر 1.3200 وصعد للهدف بإذن الله 1.3350 نراقبه مع اي ارتداد بيع ووضع استوب صغير وهدفنا بيكون بإذن الله منطقة الشراء 1.3150\1.3100  والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 وصل السعر الى 1.3236 وارتد هل تتوقع يوصل ل13350 في الساعات القليلة القادمة؟؟؟؟

----------


## صاحب هدف

استاذي كيف الحال ان شاء الله بخير  
بالنسبة للكيبل في النقطة 6015 وهي فايبو 138 للموجة مابين 5521 و 4229 ما مدى اهمية هذه النقطة برايك  
وشكرا مقدما

----------


## aljameel

> وصل السعر الى 1.3236 وارتد هل تتوقع يوصل ل13350 في الساعات القليلة القادمة؟؟؟؟

 اخي الان صعب اجزم لك بالصعود انما فوق 1.3200 متوقع الوصول للهدف بإذن الله 1.3350 
ومع دخول السوق الامريكي يتضح اكثر والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي كيف الحال ان شاء الله بخير  
> بالنسبة للكيبل في النقطة 6015 وهي فايبو 138 للموجة مابين 5521 و 4229 ما مدى اهمية هذه النقطة برايك  
> وشكرا مقدما

 هلا اخي صاحب 
والله اعلم الموجه الصح بتقديري هي رسم فيبو مابين القمة 1.5470 والقاع 1.5148  
ومنها راقب نسب الفيبو  
والعكس بالنسبة للنزول ارسم فيبو مابين الهاي الحالي او الذي يعمله في حال صعد وبين القاع 1.5148 
وراقب نسب الفيبو فاذا تصحيح للموجه الصاعده غالبا مايكون عند 50% 
مابين 50 % وو 61% هذه منطقة حيرة فاحتمال الارتداد واحتمال مواصلة النزول  
كسر 61% دخولنا بموجه هابطة ولكل حادث حديث 
والله الموفق

----------


## white-tiger

لو سمحت اخى الفاضل اريد رايك فى الاسترالى دولار 
هو ليه مش عايز ينزل ؟؟؟

----------


## ابويزيد

الله يجزاك خير ابو مروان من كم نشترى اليورو سترالى

----------


## aljameel

> ساضع توصية بديلة عن الحالية   الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم  البيع من 9300 للـ 9350  الستوب 9400  الهدف بإذن الله 9000   الشراء من 9020 للـ 8950  الستوب 8920  الهدف بإذن الله 9200\9300  انا وضعت الشراء والبيع وكلاهما قائمة بإذن الله اذا تفعل البيع قبل الشراء عند هدف البيع نغلق وندخل شراء والعكس في حال تفعل الشراء قبل البيع  والله الموفق

  

> لو سمحت اخى الفاضل اريد رايك فى الاسترالى دولار 
> هو ليه مش عايز ينزل ؟؟؟

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الله يجزاك خير ابو مروان من كم نشترى اليورو سترالى

 راقبه مع دخول السوق الامريكي في حال لم يكسر 1.4330 
توكل على الله وضع الستوب 1.4330 او 1.4300 
ولا تستعجل والله يكتب لنا ولك التوفيق يارب

----------


## white-tiger

جزاك الله خيرا على الرد بس انا عندى بيع من 9185 اعمل فيه ايه هل اغلقه و انتظر ارقام التوصية و لا اسيبه باستوب معين 
يعنى اتجاه اقرب للصعود او النزول ؟؟

----------


## صاحب هدف

الف شكر لك استاذي 
بارك الله بك وكل عام وانت بخير بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان اعاده الله علينا بالخير والبركة

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله خيرا على الرد بس انا عندى بيع من 9185 اعمل فيه ايه هل اغلقه و انتظر ارقام التوصية و لا اسيبه باستوب معين 
> يعنى اتجاه اقرب للصعود او النزول ؟؟

 والله اعلم فوق 9138 لديه هدف بإذن الله 9260 للـ 9300 
وكلما كان فوق 9170 فهو اقرب للصعود والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> الف شكر لك استاذي 
> بارك الله بك وكل عام وانت بخير بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان اعاده الله علينا بالخير والبركة

 لا شكر اخي صاحب على واجب 
وكل عام وانت بخير الجميع بإذن الله

----------


## white-tiger

> جزاك الله خيرا على الرد بس انا عندى بيع من 9185 اعمل فيه ايه هل اغلقه و انتظر ارقام التوصية و لا اسيبه باستوب معين 
> يعنى اتجاه اقرب للصعود او النزول ؟؟

 لا تشغل بالك يا اخى العزيز بالرد لقد حسبتها بالعقل جيدا و وجدت ان فوات مكسب افضل من خسارة كبيرة و اغلقت العقد على خسارة 3 نقاط فقط افضل
جزاك الله خيرا على ردك و كل عام و انت بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك

----------


## 1824

اخي غير ااستب الاسترالي الى 420

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم اراكم غدا بإذن الله  اسمحولي لدي رحلة بحرية وبإذن الله غداً نتلقى على خير  موفقين بإذن الله  بالنسبة للكيبل لدي قناعة بالشراء من 1.5870 + - تقريبا بستوب 1.5820\30 لا اعرف ليه انما اخذها بالحسبان   وهدف بإذن الله 1.6030\50   ومن الهدف بنراقبه في حال لم يخترق 1.6078 نبيع وهي الستوب للبيع  كسر 1.5820 اتوقع بيواصل نزوله وغالبا لايتعدى 1.5679 والله اعلم بكسرها المجال مفتوح له والله اعلم كنزول   وللمعلومية قابل للصواب والخطى  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

راقبو المجنون ولا تستعجلو رجاء خاص  والله اعلم فوق 135.88 لديه هدف بإذن الله 138  من الهدف راقبوه في حال اخترق 138.60 فمتوقع الصعود بإذن الله للـ 139\140  في حال اكتفى بالهدف 138 ولم يخترق 138.60 والله اعلم فرصة بيع بعد تاكد ومراقبة  الستوب 138.60 او نقطة الارتداد التي يرتد منها والهدف بإذن الله مفتووح  والله الموفق

----------


## صاحب هدف

رحلة سعيدة ان شاء الله استاذي  
على هل شوب بدها بحرررررر

----------


## asmk

الله يجزاك الجنه ووالديك والمسلمين اجمعين 
اخوي ماجد اذا تسمح يا استاذنا ابي تحليلك لدولار فرنك

----------


## صاحب هدف

هي ورشة ابو مروان اخي مو ماجد

----------


## ابويزيد

> هي ورشة ابو مروان اخي مو ماجد

 أخى صاحب هو يقصد ابو مروان

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم جميعا 
يوم موفق للجميع

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3267  اتوقع والله اعلم حركته لهذا الاسبوع مابين 1.3507 و 1.2980 اختراق او كسر احدهم تفتح المجال له ان كان صعود او نزول  اجتهاد شخصي قابل للصواب والخطى  الان ساضع لكم توصية وهي الاهم  الشراء من 1.3150 للـ 1.3100 الستوب 1.2980  الهدف بإذن الله 1.3450\1.3500 ولكن في حال كسر 1.3076 يفضل الشراء من اقرب نقطة للستوب وبامكانكم وضع النقطة 1.3076 استوب مؤقت بدل الستوب الرئيسي 1.2980  الان نراقب النقطة 1.3250 تقريبا او اقل منها المتوقع النزول لها ومتوقع من بعدها الصعود لهدف بإذن الله 1.3350 قابل للزيادة والله اعلم المهم يكون فوق 1.3200 وهي الستوب كسر 1.3200 متوقع بيواصل نزول لمنطقة الشراء التي ذكرتها  في حال لم يكسر 1.3200 وصعد للهدف بإذن الله 1.3350 نراقبه مع اي ارتداد بيع ووضع استوب صغير وهدفنا بيكون بإذن الله منطقة الشراء 1.3150\1.3100   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

 طبعا اليورو نزل لمنطقة الشراء كما توقعت ولله الحمد  الان نراقب النقطة 1.5133 في حال كسرت يفضل الشراء وبعد مراقبة وعدم استعجال  من منطقة 1.3100 + -  مع مراقبة النقطة كما ذكرت 1.3076 فتكون ستوب مؤقت  في حال نزل تحتها يفضل الشراء من اقرب نقطة للستوب  فامامكم 2 ستوبات  1.3076 و الاهم 1.2980  هدفنا بإذن الله 1.3450\500 واذا تغير شي بالهدف سابلغ عنه بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## ابولو138

هلا ابومروان 
قمت بالشراء باليورو استرالي من 4420 تقريبا ستوب 4290 تقريبا 
مارايك بالصفقه كسوينق قريب المدى 
مع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## ابويزيد

وعليكم السلام هلا والله ابو مروان

----------


## eto2

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## aljameel

> هلا ابومروان 
> قمت بالشراء باليورو استرالي من 4420 تقريبا ستوب 4290 تقريبا 
> مارايك بالصفقه كسوينق قريب المدى 
> مع الشكر والتقدير

 اخي ضع الستوب على نقطة دخولك افضل بالوقت الحالي والله اعلم

----------


## ابويزيد

ابو مروان بايع اليورو ين علا113ابى رايك الله يجزاك خير

----------


## asmk

هلا اخوي ابو مروان الله يقويك وكل عام وانت بخير  
اذا امكن نظرتك لدولار فرنك

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5728  من الاسبوع الماضي وضعت توصية عليه الشراء من 1.5700 للـ 1.5600  والستوب 1.5550  المهم الان احتمال ينزل 1.5710 تقريبا ويرتد ولكن افضل الشراء من 1.5660 للـ 1.5600  والستوب 1.5550  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5900\1.5950  من الهدف نراقبه في حال اكتفى بالهدف ولم يواصل صعوده المهم تحت 1.6010 ولم تخترق ندخل بيع  فالبيع يتم اما من الهدف او من اقرب نقطة للستوب فلا يتم اغلاق الشراء الا بعد تاكد بانه غير مواصل وبيرتد  الستوب 1.6010  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5600  ومتوقع اكبر من الهدف ولكن عند الهدف لكل حادث حديث  الان نراقبه فاحتمال لايصل لمنطقة الشراء التي اتوقعها فانتم راقبو النقطة 1.5679  في حال لم تكسر هي الستوب للشراء في حال كسرت يفضل من منطقة الشراء التي ذكرتها  فراقبوه الان احتمال ينزل للـ 1.5710 + - ويرتد ولست متاكد 100% انما اخذها بالحسبان  لو ارتد الدخول شراء والستوب 5679 او نقطة الارتداد  فرضا ارتد من 710 فاحتمال يصعد للـ 1.5900 ومنها نراقبه وندخل بيع  فرجاء خاص الدخول بالمراقبة وعدم استعجال يفضل بعد دخول السوق الامريكي حتى نتاكد اكثر  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان بايع اليورو ين علا113ابى رايك الله يجزاك خير

 اخي انا امس موصي بيع من 113.80 وذكرت نراقبه عند 113 
مالم يكسر 112.50 ندخل شراء وهي الستوب 
وذكرت اهدافه عند 114.50 و 115 واحتمال يواصل للـ 116 واعلى والله اعلم  
المهم راقب النقطة 113.22 وضعها الستوب لك اتوقع لو اخترقها بيواصل صعوده 
كسر اللو 112.63 بيواصل نزول احتمال للـ 112 والله اعلم

----------


## ابويزيد

جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

اليورو لو كسر 1.3113 اتوقع بينزل اكثر  والله اعلم فلا للاستعجال بالشراء 
المهم راقبو النقاط التي ذكرتها

----------


## aljameel

الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6660  الاسبوع الماضي وصيت عليه شراء وهو عند 1.6200 وذكرت هدفه بإذن الله 1.7100  والحمد لله وصل للـ 1.6755 ولازال الهدف قائم انما احتمال قبل الهدف بيرتد نزول  المهم المتوقع الان الصعود قريب من الهدف ونراقبه   فنراقبه من 1.6900 للـ 1.7000 وندخل بيع  الستوب 1.7080   الهدف بإذن الله 1.6500  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> هلا اخوي ابو مروان الله يقويك وكل عام وانت بخير  
> اذا امكن نظرتك لدولار فرنك

 هلا اخوي كل سنة وانت طيب  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم راقب النقطة 1.0650 ولاتستعجل   مالم تخترق فهو للنزول والله اعلم اهداف النزول بإذن الله 1.0250\200  واذا توفقنا به بإذن الله بالنزول نراقبه وندخل شراء من الهدف  والستوب 1.0120  والهدف بإذن الله 1.0500  فرجاء خاص لا تستعجل   والله الموفق

----------


## asmk

الله يجزاك كل خير ويوفقك دنيا واخره

----------


## go.link

اليورو سجل لو 1.3109 
اى كسر 1.3113  
اتمنى انه ينزل

----------


## aljameel

راقبوووو الدولار كندي الان ورجاء لا للاستعجال السعر الحالي 1.0361  تحت 1.0400 وهي الستوب للبيع  له هدف بإذن الله 1.0000  واحتمال يواصل للـ 9800 والله اعلم  المهم اي اختراق للـ 1.0400 تلغى التوصية   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو بما انه كسر 1.3113 اتوقع بينزل اكشر كاني شايف 1.3080 1.3060 والله اعلم 
لا للاستعجال رجاء خاص

----------


## مصطفى البنان

اخى الكريم ابو مروان بارك الله فيك
ممكن نظرتك على اليورو فرنك
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## صاحب هدف

الحمد لله على السلامة استاذي نورت المنتدى

----------


## aljameel

> الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.6660  الاسبوع الماضي وصيت عليه شراء وهو عند 1.6200 وذكرت هدفه بإذن الله 1.7100  والحمد لله وصل للـ 1.6755 ولازال الهدف قائم انما احتمال قبل الهدف بيرتد نزول  المهم المتوقع الان الصعود قريب من الهدف ونراقبه   فنراقبه من 1.6900 للـ 1.7000 وندخل بيع  الستوب 1.7080   الهدف بإذن الله 1.6500   والله الموفق

   لمن يفكر بالشراء يراقبه ويستغل اي نزول له في حال نزل  ووضع الستوب 1.6580  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله على السلامة استاذي نورت المنتدى

  
الله يسلمك اخي صاحب

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الكريم ابو مروان بارك الله فيك
> ممكن نظرتك على اليورو فرنك
> جزاك الله خيرا

  
اخي المفروض والله اعلم انه ينزل للتصحيح ومنها الشراء 
المهم راقبه تحت 1.3990 المفروض ينزل للـ 1.3700 او 1.3550 
من احدهم يرتد صعود والله اعلم 
وافضل منطقة 1.3550 والله اعلم  بستوب 1.3450 
فلا تستعجل

----------


## ابويزيد

بيض الله وجهك يابو مروان

----------


## مصطفى البنان

اكرمك الله واعزك ابو مروان

----------


## صاحب هدف

استاذي بعد اذنك ماذا تمثل النقطة 5679 على الكيبل وشكرا مقدما على الاجابة

----------


## aljameel

الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 9063  انا من قبل كتبت توصية شراء وبيع فيمكن الرجوع لها للاستفادة منها  الان نراقبه عند 9010 + - تقريبا ويتم الشراء   الستوب 8920  هدفنا بإذن الله 9200  من الهدف نراقبه فاحتمال يواصل لاهداف بعيدة واحتمال يرتد نزول فنراقب النقطة 9220 باختراقها هدفه بإذن الله 9300\9350 ومتوقع الاختراق انما ذكرتها للاحتياط 90% بيخترق 10%لا يخترق   من الهدف بإذن الله 9300\9350 نبيع بعد مراقبه والستوب 9400  في حال واصل صعود ه واخترق 9400 خليكم به حتى ابلغكم في حال لم يخترق 9400 نغلق الشراء وندخل بيع والستوب 9400  هدف النزول بإذن الله مفتوووووووووووووووح واركز مفتوح متوقع له اهدجاف ابعد من 9000 والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي بعد اذنك ماذا تمثل النقطة 5679 على الكيبل وشكرا مقدما على الاجابة

 بناء على مؤاشر كتحليل اسبوعي كتوقع هو اللو لهذا الاسبوع  فانا فكرت بوضعه ستوب مؤقت 
ولكن ليس بالشرط يكون هو اللو فاحتمال النزول وارد بعده والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 9063  انا من قبل كتبت توصية شراء وبيع فيمكن الرجوع لها للاستفادة منها  الان نراقبه عند 9010 + - تقريبا ويتم الشراء   الستوب 8920  هدفنا بإذن الله 9200  من الهدف نراقبه فاحتمال يواصل لاهداف بعيدة واحتمال يرتد نزول فنراقب النقطة 9220 باختراقها هدفه بإذن الله 9300\9350 ومتوقع الاختراق انما ذكرتها للاحتياط 90% بيخترق 10%لا يخترق   من الهدف بإذن الله 9300\9350 نبيع بعد مراقبه والستوب 9400  في حال واصل صعود ه واخترق 9400 خليكم به حتى ابلغكم في حال لم يخترق 9400 نغلق الشراء وندخل بيع والستوب 9400  هدف النزول بإذن الله مفتوووووووووووووووح واركز مفتوح متوقع له اهدجاف ابعد من 9000 والله اعلم   والله الموفق

 وهذا شارت مرقم يوضح التوصية  والله الموفق

----------


## eto2

خي ابو مروان هل نشتري اليورو دولار من هنا ام ما رائيك

----------


## ابويزيد

ابو مروان ايش رايك نشترى الكيبل من هاذى الاسعار الله يجزاك خير

----------


## aljameel

> خي ابو مروان هل نشتري اليورو دولار من هنا ام ما رائيك

 هلا اخي السعر الحالي 1.3075 والحمد لله كما توقعت نزوله  
راقب النقطة 1.6033 من اقرب نقطة لها شراء وهي الستوب 
كسر 1.6033 راقبه ومن اقرب نقطة للـ 1.2980 شراء وهي الستوب 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان ايش رايك نشترى الكيبل من هاذى الاسعار الله يجزاك خير

 اخي اتمنى لا تستعجل اذا بتفكر بالشراء من الاسعار الحاليه وللجميع 
يضع الستوب اللو 
والله اعلم اتوقع افضل منطقة للشراء هي من 1.5665 للـ 1.5600 
انما في حال الشراء من الاسعار الحاليه المفروض لايتعدى الستوب 20 نقطة او اللو 
انا ذكرت حتى لايلؤمني احد بفوات فرصة والخيار لكم 
والله الموفق

----------


## ابويزيد

> اخي اتمنى لا تستعجل اذا بتفكر بالشراء من الاسعار الحاليه وللجميع 
> يضع الستوب اللو 
> والله اعلم اتوقع افضل منطقة للشراء هي من 1.5665 للـ 1.5600 
> انما في حال الشراء من الاسعار الحاليه المفروض لايتعدى الستوب 20 نقطة او اللو 
> انا ذكرت حتى لايلؤمني احد بفوات فرصة والخيار لكم 
> والله الموفق

 الله يجزاك خير والله اننا معينين خير من توصياتك

----------


## FLEX ZEE

ندخل شراء على النيوزلندي الان او  ننتظر الوصول ل 7100

----------


## ابويزيد

غلبناك يابو مروان بس تحملنا هل اخرج من اليورو ين من هاذلى الاسعار

----------


## aljameel

> راقبوووو الدولار كندي الان ورجاء لا للاستعجال السعر الحالي 1.0361  تحت 1.0400 وهي الستوب للبيع  له هدف بإذن الله 1.0000  واحتمال يواصل للـ 9800 والله اعلم  المهم اي اختراق للـ 1.0400 تلغى التوصية    والله الموفق

 راقبووووووه ولاتستعجلو هو قريب من الستوب السعر الحالي 1.0385  اتوقع يستاهل المغامره والله اعلم المهم لاتغير بالستوب بتاتا   وللمعلومية انا وضعت الستوب نقطة التصحيح 61% والمفروض لايتجاوزها والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## amiro

بيض الله وجهك ابو مروان يوم تبيض وجوه وتسود وجوه

----------


## ابويزيد

> راقبووووووه ولاتستعجلو هو قريب من الستوب السعر الحالي 1.0385  اتوقع يستاهل المغامره والله اعلم المهم لاتغير بالستوب بتاتا   وللمعلومية انا وضعت الستوب نقطة التصحيح 61% والمفروض لايتجاوزها والله اعلم  والله الموفق

 تم البيع ولوقف 410الله يجزاك خير

----------


## aljameel

> غلبناك يابو مروان بس تحملنا هل اخرج من اليورو ين من هاذلى الاسعار

 راقب النقطة 112.23 مهمة والله اعلم 
في حال كسرت خليك فيه ومن اقرب نقطة للـ 111 اغلق وادخل شراء بعد مراقبة وهي الستوب اقصد 111 
في حال لم يكسر 112.23 تكون ستوب للشراء 
المهم لاتستعجل  
انا من قبل وضعت توصية شراء من 112 للـ 111.50 والستوب 111 
والهدف بإذن الله 114\115 
فانت راقب ولا تستعجل

----------


## aljameel

> بيض الله وجهك ابو مروان يوم تبيض وجوه وتسود وجوه

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## lionofegypt2020

هل من جديد اخى ابو مروان بالنسبة لليورو ين وتحياتى ليك ياريس  وكل سنة وانت طيب يا معلم يا خطيرر

----------


## aljameel

> ندخل شراء على النيوزلندي الان او ننتظر الوصول ل 7100

 انا افضل من منطقة الشراء التي وضعتها من قبل وعلى ما اذكر 7080 للـ 700 اذا ماكنت ناسي  
لا للشراء الان اي صعود فرصة بيع تحت 7351 وذكرتها من الاسبوع الماضي وهذا الاسبوع قبل التداول ولازلت اتوقع النزول  
والخيار لك انما النزول هو الغالب بنسبة كبيرة فاستغل الصعود للبيع بنفس الستوب 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ندخل شراء على النيوزلندي الان او ننتظر الوصول ل 7100

 شوف اخي فوق 7185 متوقع يصعد للـ 7230 قابل للزيادة والله اعلم  
واتوقع لايتجاوز 7275 كتصحيح موجه هابطة

----------


## aljameel

> تم البيع ولوقف 410الله يجزاك خير

  
الستووووووووب يا ابويزيد ضعه 400 فقط

----------


## aljameel

> هل من جديد اخى ابو مروان بالنسبة لليورو ين وتحياتى ليك ياريس  وكل سنة وانت طيب يا معلم يا خطيرر

  
كل سنة وانت طيب 
الان رديت على ابويزيد شاهدها

----------


## aljameel

فيه توصية للمجنون كتبتها الاسبوع الماضي    الشراء من 134.50 للـ 134   الستوب 133.50  الهدف بإذن الله 138  وراقبو 138.60 باختراقها متوق بإذن الله 139\140  مالم تخترق 138.60 فتكون ستوب للبيع   المهم راقبووووه ولاتستعجلو   والله الموفق

----------


## ابويزيد

> الستووووووووب يا ابويزيد ضعه 400 فقط

 تم يابو مروان الله يجزاك الجنه والدينى والديك

----------


## aljameel

> تم يابو مروان الله يجزاك الجنه والدينى والديك

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## sscv89

اخي الغالي حطيت بيع اليورو دولار من 1.3097 هل هذا قرار سليم؟

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الغالي حطيت بيع اليورو دولار من 1.3097 هل هذا قرار سليم؟

  
اخي فوق 1.2980 للشراء والله اعلم 
اما بيعك فهذا يخصك اخاف اقولك لاتبيع وينزل فتقول ضعيت فرصة بيع لي  
انا ارى والله اعلم واعوذ بالله من كلمت انا انه للصعود اقرب من النزول والخيار لك

----------


## sscv89

تم البيع وفقك الله اخي وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## elsayed1959

> تم البيع وفقك الله اخي وجزاك الله الف خير

 ياسيدى اقراء ماكتبه الاستاذ جميل جيدا  :016:

----------


## sscv89

كيف ترون الدولار ين هل هو الى ارتفاع؟

----------


## sscv89

> ياسيدى اقراء ماكتبه الاستاذ جميل جيدا

 اسف غلطت اخي اقصد تم وضع امر اخر للـ   1.3089

----------


## aljameel

> كيف ترون الدولار ين هل هو الى ارتفاع؟

 اخي كلام الالغاز بصرحة انا ما احبه اذا عندك شي قوله لكي يستفيدو منه اخوانك 
اما كلاام الالغاز هذا غير مستحب وكلانا معرضون للخطى والصواب

----------


## السامر

مبروك عليك شهر رمضان 
اخي ابو مروان

----------


## elsayed1959

> كيف ترون الدولار ين هل هو الى ارتفاع؟

 أسئلتك اخى الكريم غير واضحه وفيها شئ غريب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> مبروك عليك شهر رمضان   
> اخي ابو مروان

 الله يبارك فيك اخي السامر 
وكل عام وانت بالف خير

----------


## sscv89

أعتذر للكل ان بدر شيء مني أزعجكم...وفقكم الله

----------


## السامر

> أعتذر للكل ان بدر شيء مني أزعجكم...وفقكم الله

 
اخي قبل دخولك في اي عملة 
الاستاذ ابو مروان يوضح ويعطي مسار العملة 
من ناحية الصعود والهبوط
وعليك الاستفاده من النقاط التي  
يتوقعها ابومروان

----------


## ابويزيد

> اخي قبل دخولك في اي عملة 
> الاستاذ ابو مروان يوضح ويعطي مسار العملة 
> من ناحية الصعود والهبوط
> وعليك الاستفاده من النقاط التي  
> يتوقعها ابومروان

 بصراحه ابو مروان ماهو مقصر وايعلم الله انى خفظت الخساير الا انصف معه الله يجزاه خير بشهر الفضيل

----------


## elsayed1959

استاذنا الغالى / جميل 
لك منى ارق تحيه ( كل عام وانت فى اتم صحه وعافيه وأعاد الله عليك وعلى الامه الاسلاميه رمضان بالخير واليمن والبركات وجعل عملك الطيب فى ميزان حسناتك )
ودائما ان شاء الله الى الامام دائما اخى الكريم . 
اللهم بلغنا نحن واياك وامة نبينا وسيدنا( محمد  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم) رمضان واللهم اجعله شفيعا لنا يوم القيامه . :Eh S(7):    :A009:

----------


## aljameel

> استاذنا الغالى / جميل  لك منى ارق تحيه ( كل عام وانت فى اتم صحه وعافيه وأعاد الله عليك وعلى الامه الاسلاميه رمضان بالخير واليمن والبركات وجعل عملك الطيب فى ميزان حسناتك ) ودائما ان شاء الله الى الامام دائما اخى الكريم .  اللهم بلغنا نحن واياك وامة نبينا وسيدنا( محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم) رمضان واللهم اجعله شفيعا لنا يوم القيامه .

 كل عام انت بالف خير 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## Mai

تسجيل حضور ومتابعه

----------


## asmk

اخوي ابو مروان الدولار فرنك اخر ماوصل 1.0618 والحين 1.0560  
نقدر نقول بدات رحله الهبوط ولا وش رايك ..

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي ابو مروان الدولار فرنك اخر ماوصل 1.0618 والحين 1.0560  
> نقدر نقول بدات رحله الهبوط ولا وش رايك ..

 اخي صعب الحكم الان بمواصلة النزول  
ولكن ان كنت بائع من الهاي فضع استوبك نقطة دخولك او الهاي الحالي  
اما اذا لم تدخل فلا انصحك الان بالدخول  
تحت الهاي الحالي فهو للنزول اي اختراق للهاي الحالي ننساه افضل والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> تسجيل حضور ومتابعه

 هلا اخي حياك الله بين اخوتك

----------


## aljameel

والله نفسي اقولكم بيعو الكيبل والهدف نقاط الشراء التي ذكرتها   ولكن خوفي من مواصلة الصعود هو مايمنعني   فانتم راقبوه هو بمنطقة احتمال مواصلة الصعود واحتمال النزول لمناطق الشراء  المهم لاتستعجلو تحت 1.5823 والله اعلم اقرب للنزول ولست متاكد 100% انما راقبوه ولاتستعجلو  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم ساعة وبإذن الله ساعود لكم

----------


## asmk

> اخي صعب الحكم الان بمواصلة النزول  
> ولكن ان كنت بائع من الهاي فضع استوبك نقطة دخولك او الهاي الحالي  
> اما اذا لم تدخل فلا انصحك الان بالدخول  
> تحت الهاي الحالي فهو للنزول اي اختراق للهاي الحالي ننساه افضل والله اعلم

 الهاي عند 1.0650 (ترا معلوماتي على قدي صحح لي اذا انا غلطان) 
اذا دخلت من اقرب نقطه منها بيع احطها هي الاستوب

----------


## elsayed1959

استاذنا الاخ / الجميل 
حركة (اليورو / الاسترالى ) غير طبيعيه هل هو فى طريقه شمالا ام هيكون فى غدر الى الجنوب 
ماهى نظرتك له الان هل نستمر كما نحن فيه عايزين نجيب السحور منهم  :18:

----------


## ابويزيد

> والان أستاذنكم ساعة وبإذن الله ساعود لكم

 الله يجزاك خير بنتظارك

----------


## aljameel

> الهاي عند 1.0650 (ترا معلوماتي على قدي صحح لي اذا انا غلطان) 
> اذا دخلت من اقرب نقطه منها بيع احطها هي الاستوب

 الهاي اخي 1.0615

----------


## aljameel

> استاذنا الاخ / الجميل  حركة (اليورو / الاسترالى ) غير طبيعيه هل هو فى طريقه شمالا ام هيكون فى غدر الى الجنوب  ماهى نظرتك له الان هل نستمر كما نحن فيه عايزين نجيب السحور منهم

  
اخي لدي مشوار وإن شاء الله بعد ساعه سارجع بس ارجع سافتته لك بإذن الله انما على عجل الان  
ارجو لاتؤاخذني

----------


## anwar

السلام عليكم 
مبارك عليكم الشهر المبارك 
اخوكم انور

----------


## aljameel

الدولار كندي والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.0260 يتم الاغلاق على الربح ومبروووك  المهم راقبو ولاتستعجلو في حال كسر 260 خليكم فيه للنهاية  مالم تكسر 260 فتعتبر ستوب للشراءءءءءء  ولا للاستعجال بالمراقبه السعر الحالي 299  والله الموفق

----------


## ابويزيد

ابو مروان هل من فرص موجوده الآن الله يجزاك خير

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم راقبو التالي  انا ذكرت بالتوصية هدفه 1.5900\1.5950 والحمد لله الان مابينهم ومبروك لمن دخل به  راقبو النقطة 1.5967 مالم تخترق اغلاق الشراء والدخول بيع وهي الستوب  في حال اخترق 1.5967 راقبو النقطة الاهم 1.6010 مالم تخترق فتكون ستوب للبيع  هدف البيع بإذن الله 1.5600 تقريبا   من الهدف نراقب النقطة 1.5550 مالم تكسر تكون ستوب للشراء  كسر 1.5550 خليكم فيه  ولا للاستعجال رجاء خاص بالمراقبة انا وضعت لكم المعطيات حسب ما ارى  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان هل من فرص موجوده الآن الله يجزاك خير

  
راقب الكيبل الان كتبت له مشاركة

----------


## aljameel

راقبو النيوزلندي جيدا متوقع نزول والله اعلم نزوله بمئات النقاط ولاتستعجلو

----------


## 2e2y2e2

*السلام عليكم 
مبارك عليكم الشهر المبارك*

----------


## ابويزيد

> راقبو النيوزلندي جيدا متوقع نزول والله اعلم نزوله بمئات النقاط ولاتستعجلو

 هل نبيع من هاذى الاسعار بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ولله الحمد 150 نقطة ومبرووك للجميع  ارى والله اعلم ان نضع الستوب على نصف الربح   لانه تحت 1.3220 فهو اقرب للنزول فوقها والله اعلم انه يواصل صعوده لاهدافه يهمنا اختراق النقطة 1.3313  حتى نتاكد من مواصلة الصعود مالم تخترق فنكون بين وبين اووكي والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> *السلام عليكم*  *مبارك عليكم الشهر المبارك*

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله يبارك فيك وكل سنة وانت بخير

----------


## ابويزيد

الف الف مبروك يابو مروان علا البداع الله ام اجعلها بموازين حسناتك

----------


## aljameel

> هل نبيع من هاذى الاسعار بارك الله فيك

 لا تستعجل الافضل نراقبة بالاول  
احتمال يصعد للـ 7275 ولست متاكد 100%  
انما تحت 7344 فهو للنزول والله اعلم فلا تستعجل انا براقبه

----------


## aljameel

> الف الف مبروك يابو مروان علا البداع الله ام اجعلها بموازين حسناتك

  
الله يبارك فيك ومبروووك للجميع 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## ابويزيد

> لا تستعجل الافضل نراقبة بالاول  
> احتمال يصعد للـ 7275 ولست متاكد 100%  
> انما تحت 7344 فهو للنزول والله اعلم فلا تستعجل انا براقبه

 بنتظارك طال عمرك

----------


## Abuhammad

;كل عام وأنتم بخير و نسأل الله أن يتقبل منا صيامنا و سائر عملنا
و مبروك للجميع وأعزك الله أخي مروان 
هل هناك جديد على اليورو ين بعد هذه الحركة في السوق ولى نبقى على نفس التوصية الأخيرة

----------


## aljameel

> ;كل عام وأنتم بخير و نسأل الله أن يتقبل منا صيامنا و سائر عملنا
> و مبروك للجميع وأعزك الله أخي مروان 
> هل هناك جديد على اليورو ين بعد هذه الحركة في السوق ولى نبقى على نفس التوصية الأخيرة

 كل عام وانت بالف خير 
اخي راقب النقطة 112.23 بكسرها والله اعلم فهو للنزول مالم تكسر فتكون ستوب للشراء  
ولكن للامانه افضل الابتعاد عنه الان حتى نتمكن من الدخول من نقطة جيدة  
لانه بصراحة اقرب للنزول من الصعود هل يكسر ام لا الله اعلم  
واذا رغبت بعقد صغير كشراء المهم تضع الستوب 112.23 وبعد مراقبة واكرر عقد صغير غير مؤثر على الحساب 
والله الموفق

----------


## مبارز

بالنسبة للكيبل
لأخ الجميل كنت موصي من قبل ان تحت 16076 فهو الي الهبوط 
في حالة الاختراق يتغير الحال الي الصعود بعد التصحيح 
والان ابو مروان 
هل لازال نفس التحليل اي احتمال التصحيح الي 15600 تقريبا ثم الصعود الي منطقة 16076
ام رحلة الهبوط بالفعل بدأت من 16010 و ما رأيناه اليوم من الصعود الي منطقة 15911 هو تصحيح الي الهبوط الكبير 13500

----------


## aljameel

> بالنسبة للكيبل
> لأخ الجميل كنت موصي من قبل ان تحت 16076 فهو الي الهبوط 
> في حالة الاختراق يتغير الحال الي الصعود بعد التصحيح 
> والان ابو مروان 
> هل لازال نفس التحليل اي احتمال التصحيح الي 15600 تقريبا ثم الصعود الي منطقة 16076
> ام رحلة الهبوط بالفعل بدأت من 16010 و ما رأيناه اليوم من الصعود الي منطقة 15911 هو تصحيح الي الهبوط الكبير 13500

 اخي اقصد بالنقطة 1.6078 هي من تحدد الاتجاه العام له للمستقبل 
مالم تخترق فيكون سلبي اخترقت بيكون كون القاع 1.4236 وهو القاع فيكون صعود في صعود 
الان مكن الصعب الحكم هل يخترقها ام لا  
فانت راقب النقطة الاهم 1.5967 تحتها متوقع النزول للـ 1.5600  
اختراق 5967 بنراقب الهاي فاذا اخترق الهاي احتمال كبير بيخترق 1.6078 والله اعلم  
عند 5600 نراقب 1.5550 فلايتم الشراء الا بعد تاكد لان احتمالية مواصلة النزول واردة والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

خلوني اوضح لكم الكيبل بصورة اوضح والله اعلم  الان تحت الهاي الحالي 1.5907 فهو للنزول   اختراق الهاي 1.5907 سيذهب بإذن الله للـ 1.5940\50 ومنها نراقب النقطة 1.5967  في حال اخترقت متوقع مواصلة الصعود ومنها نراقب النقطة 1.6010  مالم تخترق النقطة 1.5967 فهو للنزوووول  امامكم نقطتان كستوب 5907 و 5967   والله الموفق

----------


## خيال

كل  عام  وانت  بالف  صحه  وسلامه    
    هل  من  جديد  على  الاسترالي  >الخاروف<

----------


## السامر

> خلوني اوضح لكم الكيبل بصورة اوضح والله اعلم  الان تحت الهاي الحالي 1.5907 فهو للنزول   اختراق الهاي 1.5907 سيذهب بإذن الله للـ 1.5940\50 ومنها نراقب النقطة 1.5967  في حال اخترقت متوقع مواصلة الصعود ومنها نراقب النقطة 1.6010  مالم تخترق النقطة 1.5967 فهو للنزوووول  امامكم نقطتان كستوب 5907 و 5967   والله الموفق

 كل الوضوح ابو مروان 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

> كل عام وانت بالف صحه وسلامه   
> هل من جديد على الاسترالي >الخاروف<

 كل عام وانت بالف خير 
اخي راقب الهاي الحالي في حال اخترق احتمال كبير بمواصلة الصعود والله اعلم
مالم يخترق الهاي الحالي فمتوقع النزول بإذن الله 
والله الموفق

----------


## ابويزيد

> خلوني اوضح لكم الكيبل بصورة اوضح والله اعلم  الان تحت الهاي الحالي 1.5907 فهو للنزول   اختراق الهاي 1.5907 سيذهب بإذن الله للـ 1.5940\50 ومنها نراقب النقطة 1.5967  في حال اخترقت متوقع مواصلة الصعود ومنها نراقب النقطة 1.6010  مالم تخترق النقطة 1.5967 فهو للنزوووول  امامكم نقطتان كستوب 5907 و 5967   والله الموفق

 معليش يابو مروان هل تقصد ان بيع من المناطق هاذى واستوب15907 او انتظر لم يوصل

----------


## مبارز

كل عام وانتم بخير في هذا الباب الممتاز 
كل عام اوانت بخير اخي الجميل و انت جميل
مشكور اخونا الكبير و كل عام وانت بألف خير و سعادة 
تتعاون بقوة مع اخوانك و تتابع معنا بكل حب و اخلاص 
جزاك الله عنا خير

----------


## أبو محمد.

ممكن رايك باليورو سويسري مشكور

----------


## CheFX

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  مبارك عليكم الشهر الفضيل  وشكر خاص للأخ ابو مروان للمتابعه الدائمه ومساعدة اخوانه وارجو ان يكون الشهر الفضيل خير وبركة على الجميع

----------


## mbcfx

رمضان كريم علينا وعليكم
أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يجعله شهرا مليئا بالطاعة والتقوى
والله الميسر

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اليورو دولار يهبط الطائرة الى حدود 1.3080

----------


## khiriba

كل عام وانت بخير ابو مروان 
نظرتك للدولار ين اذ سمحت

----------


## Pips Hunter

> راقب النقطة 112.23 مهمة والله اعلم 
> في حال كسرت خليك فيه ومن اقرب نقطة للـ 111 اغلق وادخل شراء بعد مراقبة وهي الستوب اقصد 111 
> في حال لم يكسر 112.23 تكون ستوب للشراء 
> المهم لاتستعجل  
> انا من قبل وضعت توصية شراء من 112 للـ 111.50 والستوب 111 
> والهدف بإذن الله 114\115 
> فانت راقب ولا تستعجل

 
تم الشراء ولكن ضرب الستوب للأسف . :No3:

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم جميعا مبارك عليكم شهر رمضان وكل عام وانت بخير  مبروووك عليكم الكيبل   وبإذن الله لهدفه 1.5600  المهم راقبوه عند الهدف ولا للاستعجال لا بالاغلاق او الشراء   نراقب النقطة 1.5574 في حال كسرت اخذ الحذر من الشراء وممكن وضعها كاستوب مؤقت للشراء  اما الستوب الرئيسي 1.5550  هدف الشراء بإذن الله 1.5730\1.5750 ومن الهدف نقرر ام الاستمرار لاهداف اخرى او الاغلاق   ومبروك عليكم الدولار كندي هو له هدف ولله الحمد وصل له 1.0450  المهم نراقبه ولا نستعجل في حال لم يخترق 1.0478 فتكون ستوب للبيع  الهدف بإذن الله مفتوح او القناعه مجرد اتاكد منه هل بيواصل نزوله او يكتفى بنقطة ما سابلغكم  اليورو دولار مبرووك عليكم الشراء وذكرت لكم  حجز نصف الربح او الاغلاق لانه تحت 1.3220 فهو للنزول ومبروك لمن استفاد من النزول  المهم فوق 1.2802 متوقع يصعد لنقاط بيع ساذكرها مراقبته من اقرب نقطة يصل لها قريب من 1.2802 ممكن الدخول شراء والهدف بإذن الله مناطق البيع  البيع من 1.3070 للـ 1.3100  الستوب 1.3150   الهدف بإذن الله 1.2920  كسر اللو خليكم فيه له اهداف ابعد والله اعلم  المهم لايتم اغلاق الشراء الا بعد تاكد من  ارتداد للنزول  ومن يرغب بس بالبيع يراقب نقاط البيع ويفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

وأسف مقدما لقلة المتابعة او عدم رد رمضان كريم

----------


## القناص المصري

كل عام وانت بخير اخي الجميل ولو سمحت رؤيتك لليورو ين انا  شاري وما اعرف اخر هذا النزول لفين؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> تم الشراء ولكن ضرب الستوب للأسف .

 معوضة بإذن الله بأحسن منها

----------


## ابويزيد

هلا والله ابو مروان كل عام وانت بخير وكافة الاخوان

----------


## ابويزيد

اليورو سترالى عطه نظره الله يخليك

----------


## aljameel

> كل عام وانت بخير اخي الجميل ولو سمحت رؤيتك لليورو ين انا شاري وما اعرف اخر هذا النزول لفين؟؟؟؟

  
والله اعلم فوق 108.95 سيصعد للـ 112.30\50 
ومنها نبيعه بستوب 112.80 
والهدف بإذن الله 110.80 وكسر اللو مزيد من النزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو سترالى عطه نظره الله يخليك

  
بما انه كسر 1.4330 فمتوقع النزول لكم الله اعلم  
فاحتمال لايتجاوز 1.4100 ومنها نراقبه وندخل شراء 
الان راقب النقطة 1.4257 مالم تكسر فاحتمال الصعود اما صعود تصحيحي او مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## asmk

> راقبو النيوزلندي جيدا متوقع نزول والله اعلم نزوله بمئات النقاط ولاتستعجلو

 الله يجزاك خير استفدت من نزوله بس هل باقي فيه نزول  
مانستغني عن نظرتك بارك الله فيك

----------


## الجسور

السلا عليكم 
استاذي الكريم ممكن الوجهه المتوقعه لليورو وللكندي في اليومين القادمين جزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## مبارز

هلا ابو مروان 
الان الكندي كسر نقطة و قف الخسارة عند   482
هل نخرج من البيع  و هو صاعد لنقطة 576
ام يجب الهبوط للتصحيح اولا ل نقطة 330

----------


## رشدي

استاذي الفاضل ومعلمي ابو مروان  كل سنة وانت طيب يا راجل يا طيب  بمناسبة شهر رمضان اعاده الله عليكم بكل الخير واليمن والبركات  وكل عام وانت في تمام الصحة والسعادة ان شاء الله  اشكرك من قلبي علي تحليلاتك المميزة والتي اتابعها يوميا بكل اهتمام وعناية لما لها من تأثير قوي علي الشارت بارك الله فيك علي هذه الكنوز اليومية  لي طلب عندك   لو تتكرم علينا يوم واحد في موضوعنا   ------------------------------------ https://forum.arabictrader.com/t102238.html
-------------------------------------------  واعذرني علي طلبي فانا اعلم انه ليس من المعقول ان يضيف تلميذ استاذه ولكني اطمع في كرمك يا استاذنا

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي الفاضل ومعلمي ابو مروان  كل سنة وانت طيب يا راجل يا طيب  بمناسبة شهر رمضان اعاده الله عليكم بكل الخير واليمن والبركات  وكل عام وانت في تمام الصحة والسعادة ان شاء الله  اشكرك من قلبي علي تحليلاتك المميزة والتي اتابعها يوميا بكل اهتمام وعناية لما لها من تأثير قوي علي الشارت بارك الله فيك علي هذه الكنوز اليومية  لي طلب عندك   لو تتكرم علينا يوم واحد في موضوعنا   ------------------------------------ https://forum.arabictrader.com/t102238.html
> -------------------------------------------  واعذرني علي طلبي فانا اعلم انه ليس من المعقول ان يضيف تلميذ استاذه ولكني اطمع في كرمك يا استاذنا

  
هلا بالغالي رشدي
كل سنة وانت طيب
كلام طيب من انسان مميز

----------


## aljameel

الابتعاد عن الكيبل والله اعلم متوقع بيواصل نزوله

----------


## eto2

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رمضان كريم
ممكن نظرتك على اليورو دولار وله له صعود واذا كان له صعود ما اقصى سعر متوقع ان يصل اليه اليوم

----------


## أبو محمد.

> الابتعاد عن الكيبل والله اعلم متوقع بيواصل نزوله

 الى كم ممكن ينزل تقريبا

----------


## مبارز

الباوند ابو مروان النزول الي كام

----------


## aljameel

> الباوند ابو مروان النزول الي كام

 والله اعلم الكيبل تقريبا بينزل للـ 1.5520 واي نزول اتوقع لايتجاوز 1.5452 ومنها يصعد للتصحيح  المهم هو مجرد كسر 1.5516 ندخل بموجه هابطة والله اعلم  ولو صعد بعد الكسر فيكون صعود تصحيحي     والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> رمضان كريم
> ممكن نظرتك على اليورو دولار وله له صعود واذا كان له صعود ما اقصى سعر متوقع ان يصل اليه اليوم

   اليورو والله اعلم لو نزل للـ 1.2730 للــ 1.2700  شراء والستوب 1.2680  والهدف بإذن الله 100 للـ 150 نقطة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة للكيبل راقبوووووووه المهم مالم يكسر 1.5516  ممكن الشراء وهي الستوب   والهدف بإذن الله القناعه ومجرد يتاكد هدف سابلغ به بإذن الله  كسر 1.5516 يفضل الشراء من اقؤب نقطة يصل لها قريب من 1.5452 وهي الستوب  لا للاستعجال الدخول بالمراقبة  والله الموفق

----------


## ابوحاتم999

> اليورو والله اعلم لو نزل للـ 1.2730 للــ 1.2700  شراء والستوب 1.2680  والهدف بإذن الله 100 للـ 150 نقطة  والله الموفق

 هلا اخوي الجميل مبارك عليك شهر رمضان 
احاول ارسلك على الخاص ما قدرت 
انا  فتحت محفظة ب 1000 دولار وابي مشورتك  
محفظتي الاولى خسائر والحمالله على كل حال 
  وهل اليورو في نزوووول 
يعطيك الف عافيه  .....

----------


## أبو محمد.

> والله اعلم الكيبل تقريبا بينزل للـ 1.5520 واي نزول اتوقع لايتجاوز 1.5452 ومنها يصعد للتصحيح  المهم هو مجرد كسر 1.5516 ندخل بموجه هابطة والله اعلم  ولو صعد بعد الكسر فيكون صعود تصحيحي     والله الموفق

 اذا كسر 5516 او لم يكسرها كم ممكن يصعد يصحح

----------


## ابويزيد

مساك الله بلخير ابو مروان تنصح ببيع الكيبل من هاذى الاسعار ومعه المجنون

----------


## aljameel

> هلا اخوي الجميل مبارك عليك شهر رمضان 
> احاول ارسلك على الخاص ما قدرت 
> انا فتحت محفظة ب 1000 دولار وابي مشورتك 
> محفظتي الاولى خسائر والحمالله على كل حال 
> وهل اليورو في نزوووول 
> يعطيك الف عافيه .....

 هلا اخي ابوحاتم  كل سنة وانت طيب 
الرسائل انا مغلقها لاسباب تخصني اؤمرني وانا تحت امرك 
بالنسبة لليورو مجرد انه كسر 1.2980 فهو بموجه هابطة اي صعود له هو صعود تصحيحي والله اعلم والمفروض انه ينزل للـ 1.2600 تقريبا ومنها نقرر عليه هل بيواصل لاهدافه بعيده 
او يرتد لاهداف ابعد من الهاي السابق 
الان نراقبه احتمال ينزل لمنطقة الشراء التي ذكرتها نراقبة بالاول 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> مساك الله بلخير ابو مروان تنصح ببيع الكيبل من هاذى الاسعار ومعه المجنون

 هلا مساء النور 
اخي اخاف مايواصل نزول ولكن اذا بتغامر بعقد صغير بستوب لايتجاوز 20 نقطة  
واراقب النقطة 1.5550 مهمه كسرها والله اعلم

----------


## ابويزيد

الله يجزاك خير ابو مروان وبخاطر أن شالله خير

----------


## wildcat9595

اخى الفاضل الجميل  كل عام و انت بخير و سلامة  ما هو رايك بالباوند فرنك ؟  هل سيواصل نزول ام يرتد لاعلى حيث ان وضعى دقيق فيه (عندى هيدج فيه)  و اريد رايك لنقطة فك الهيدج  اعزك الله و بارك الله فيك  و رمضان كريم

----------


## مبارز

النيوزلندي ابو  مروان كسر موفينج افريدج متوسط 200 يوم
هل بيصعد للتصحيح الي 167 ثم يواصل النزول الي اسفل نزول سريع
مشكور اخي الجميل  توضح لي النيوزلندي انت عارف انا دائما متابعة و افضل المتاجرة فية 
لكن في خوف الان من الدولار اندكس فممكن تحليلك 
و يات ريت  تتابع معانا الاندكس

----------


## aljameel

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  جائني خبر الان انتقل الى رحمة الله تعالى خالي عبدالرحمن الشقير بحادث سير  وأسئل الله تعالى أن يغفر له ويرحمه ويكرم نزله ويوسع مدخله وأن يجازيه بالحسنات إحسانا وعن السيئات عفوًا وغفرانا .. وأن يغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد وأن ينقيه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس .. وأن يخلف عليه بدار خير من داره وأهل خير من أهله .. وأن يرزق ذويه الصبر والسلوان . إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  اخواني واخواتي سانقطع عنكم كم يوم

----------


## eto2

الله يرحمه ويجعل مثواه الجنة

----------


## ابويزيد

> إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  جائني خبر الان انتقل الى رحمة الله تعالى خالي عبدالرحمن الشقير بحادث سير  وأسئل الله تعالى أن يغفر له ويرحمه ويكرم نزله ويوسع مدخله وأن يجازيه بالحسنات إحسانا وعن السيئات عفوًا وغفرانا .. وأن يغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد وأن ينقيه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس .. وأن يخلف عليه بدار خير من داره وأهل خير من أهله .. وأن يرزق ذويه الصبر والسلوان . إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  اخواني واخواتي سانقطع عنكم كم يوم

 الله ام الرحمه برحمك يارب العالمين أمين

----------


## wildcat9595

انا لله و انا اليه راجعون 
رحمه الله و اسكنه فسيح جناته 
نسال الله له الجنة و لكم الصبر و السلوان

----------


## الغنيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
كيف حالك اخوي الجميل 
عندما قمت برسم خطوط فيبوناتشي من 1.5471 الى 1.5124
وجدت ان الزوج ارتد من نقطه الدعم 1.5655 والتي تمثل 127 فيبوناتشي كما هو بالرسم ادناه 
السؤال :
هل هذا يعني ان كسر هذه المنطقه يعني نزول الى خط ال 100 فيبوناتشي وكسرها  يعني اننا دخلنا في مسار هابط من جديد ؟ ام انني على خطء ؟
جزاك الله خير

----------


## العبري

> إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  جائني خبر الان انتقل الى رحمة الله تعالى خالي عبدالرحمن الشقير بحادث سير  وأسئل الله تعالى أن يغفر له ويرحمه ويكرم نزله ويوسع مدخله وأن يجازيه بالحسنات إحسانا وعن السيئات عفوًا وغفرانا .. وأن يغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد وأن ينقيه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس .. وأن يخلف عليه بدار خير من داره وأهل خير من أهله .. وأن يرزق ذويه الصبر والسلوان . إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون   اخواني واخواتي سانقطع عنكم كم يوم

  
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون . تغمد الله الفقيد واسع رحمته واسكنه فسيح جناته وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## الغنيم

> إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  جائني خبر الان انتقل الى رحمة الله تعالى خالي عبدالرحمن الشقير بحادث سير  وأسئل الله تعالى أن يغفر له ويرحمه ويكرم نزله ويوسع مدخله وأن يجازيه بالحسنات إحسانا وعن السيئات عفوًا وغفرانا .. وأن يغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد وأن ينقيه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس .. وأن يخلف عليه بدار خير من داره وأهل خير من أهله .. وأن يرزق ذويه الصبر والسلوان . إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  اخواني واخواتي سانقطع عنكم كم يوم

  
الله يرحمه ويسكن مثواه الجنه ويغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد 
احسن الله عزاك اخوي الجميل

----------


## zedan

انا لله و انا اليه راجعون 
رحمه الله و اسكنه فسيح جناته 
نسال الله له الجنة و لكم الصبر و السلوان

----------


## نوره

عظم الله اجركم ورحم الله متوفاكم
نسال الله له الجنة و لكم الصبر و السلوان

----------


## ttooii

انا لله  وانا اليه راجعون  
احسن الله عزاك

----------


## فريد زيزو

> إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  جائني خبر الان انتقل الى رحمة الله تعالى خالي عبدالرحمن الشقير بحادث سير  وأسئل الله تعالى أن يغفر له ويرحمه ويكرم نزله ويوسع مدخله وأن يجازيه بالحسنات إحسانا وعن السيئات عفوًا وغفرانا .. وأن يغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد وأن ينقيه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس .. وأن يخلف عليه بدار خير من داره وأهل خير من أهله .. وأن يرزق ذويه الصبر والسلوان . إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  اخواني واخواتي سانقطع عنكم كم يوم

 إنا لله و انا اليه راجعون
رحمه الله و اسكنه فسيح جناته
نسال الله له الجنة و لكم الصبر و السلوان
اللهم إرحم موتانا المسلمين والمسلمات جميعا

----------


## ابو ارشيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
إنا لله وإنا الية راجعون 
احسن الله عزائك......وجعل الله مثواه الجنة

----------


## رشدي

> إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  جائني خبر الان انتقل الى رحمة الله تعالى خالي عبدالرحمن الشقير بحادث سير  وأسئل الله تعالى أن يغفر له ويرحمه ويكرم نزله ويوسع مدخله وأن يجازيه بالحسنات إحسانا وعن السيئات عفوًا وغفرانا .. وأن يغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد وأن ينقيه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس .. وأن يخلف عليه بدار خير من داره وأهل خير من أهله .. وأن يرزق ذويه الصبر والسلوان . إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون   اخواني واخواتي سانقطع عنكم كم يوم

  
لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون  
عزائنا للأسرة اللهم ما الهمهم الصبر

----------


## bilalo25

> إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  جائني خبر الان انتقل الى رحمة الله تعالى خالي عبدالرحمن الشقير بحادث سير  وأسئل الله تعالى أن يغفر له ويرحمه ويكرم نزله ويوسع مدخله وأن يجازيه بالحسنات إحسانا وعن السيئات عفوًا وغفرانا .. وأن يغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد وأن ينقيه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس .. وأن يخلف عليه بدار خير من داره وأهل خير من أهله .. وأن يرزق ذويه الصبر والسلوان . إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون   اخواني واخواتي سانقطع عنكم كم يوم

  لا حول ولا قوة الاّ بالله العلي العظيم
نسال الله ان يتغمده بواسع رحمته ويلهمكم الصبر والسلوان
انا لله وانا اله راجعون

----------


## أبو محمد.

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
عظم الله اجركم وغفر لة

----------


## jambasha

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
عظم الله اجركم واعانكم بالصبر

----------


## ابولو138

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
رحم الله ميتكم وغفر له  وجعل الجنة داره 
واحسن الله عزاؤكم وماجورين باذن الله

----------


## Pips Hunter

> إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  جائني خبر الان انتقل الى رحمة الله تعالى خالي عبدالرحمن الشقير بحادث سير  وأسئل الله تعالى أن يغفر له ويرحمه ويكرم نزله ويوسع مدخله وأن يجازيه بالحسنات إحسانا وعن السيئات عفوًا وغفرانا .. وأن يغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد وأن ينقيه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس .. وأن يخلف عليه بدار خير من داره وأهل خير من أهله .. وأن يرزق ذويه الصبر والسلوان . إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  اخواني واخواتي سانقطع عنكم كم يوم

 لا اله الا الله ولاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
انا لله وانا اليه لراجعون
الله يصبرك ويغفر له و يصبر اهله ان شاء الله ويجعل مسواه الجنة

----------


## صاحب هدف

إنا لله وإنا إليه لراجعون  
البقاء لله أستاذي تقبل مني العزاء أطال الله بعمرك

----------


## vron2005

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون    أسئل الله تعالى أن يغفر له ويرحمه ويكرم نزله ويوسع مدخله وأن يجازيه بالحسنات إحسانا وعن السيئات عفوًا وغفرانا .. وأن يغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد وأن ينقيه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس .. وأن يخلف عليه بدار خير من داره وأهل خير من أهله .. وأن يرزق ذويه الصبر والسلوان . إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون   الله يرحمه ويجعل مثواه الجنة

----------


## Eng.Mohamad

عظم الله اجرك و غفر ذنبك و اسكن خالكم فسيح جناته  
تقبل تعازي اخي الكريم

----------


## CheFX

> إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  جائني خبر الان انتقل الى رحمة الله تعالى خالي عبدالرحمن الشقير بحادث سير  وأسئل الله تعالى أن يغفر له ويرحمه ويكرم نزله ويوسع مدخله وأن يجازيه بالحسنات إحسانا وعن السيئات عفوًا وغفرانا .. وأن يغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد وأن ينقيه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس .. وأن يخلف عليه بدار خير من داره وأهل خير من أهله .. وأن يرزق ذويه الصبر والسلوان . إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون   اخواني واخواتي سانقطع عنكم كم يوم

 إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون 
لا حول ولا قوة الى بالله ... اللهم ارحمه والهم اهله الصبر والسلوان

----------


## FLEX ZEE

الله يرحمه ويجعل مثواه الجنة

----------


## amiro

اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه و اجعل مثواه الفردوس الاعلى

----------


## doby

اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه وادخله فسيح جناتك

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الله يرحمه ويجعل مثواه الجنة

----------


## Angel2010

> إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  جائني خبر الان انتقل الى رحمة الله تعالى خالي عبدالرحمن الشقير بحادث سير  وأسئل الله تعالى أن يغفر له ويرحمه ويكرم نزله ويوسع مدخله وأن يجازيه بالحسنات إحسانا وعن السيئات عفوًا وغفرانا .. وأن يغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد وأن ينقيه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس .. وأن يخلف عليه بدار خير من داره وأهل خير من أهله .. وأن يرزق ذويه الصبر والسلوان . إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  اخواني واخواتي سانقطع عنكم كم يوم

 رحمه الله عليه والله يجعل مثواه الجنه واحسن الله عزاكم

----------


## hama1357

رحمه الله واحسن الله عزاكم

----------


## xtremeqt

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون عظم الله اجرك و رحم فقيدكم

----------


## ابونواف2007

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون  
عظم الله اجرك و غفر ذنبك و اسكن خالكم فسيح جناته

----------


## a.m.a14

احسن الله عزاك  واعظم الله اجرك وغفر الله لميتكم  وجعله الله من المقبولين في هذا الشهر  الفضيل

----------


## dressamq

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ارفق الصورتين اعلاه وهي تصوري لكل من اليورو والكيبل

----------


## ماجد ،،،،

احسن الله عزائكم اخي الجميل وغفر الله له واسكنه فسيح جناته وتجاوز عنه في هذا الشهر الفضيل ،،،،  مشاركينكم العزاء ونسال الله له المغفره ،،،

----------


## بوجود

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ... 
عظم الله اجركم وغفر الله لموتاكم، واسأل الله ان يلهمكم الصبر والسلوان. 
أحسن الله عزاكم اخي جميل.

----------


## $بدون ستب لوس$

رحمه الله واحسن الله عزاكم

----------


## Ha-D

احسن اللة عزائكم ورحمة اللة رحمة واسعة.

----------


## 1824

*عظم الله اجرك استاذي ابو مروان واسكنه فسيح جناته في هذا الشهر الفضيل*

----------


## $$$ ابو بدر $$$

رحم الله موتانا وموتاكم وموتى المسلمين .... واعظم الله اجركم اخي الكريم ..

----------


## janoubi

رحم الله الفقيد وموتى المسلمين وألهمكم جميل الصبر

----------


## عمر ابو فرحة

اللة يرحمة ويحسن الية

----------


## ماف

احسن الله عزاكم ورحم الله ميتكم واسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## aljameel

جزاكم الله خير جميعا وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو أسعد2009

عظم الله أجركم وأحسن الله عزائكم ورحمه الله رحمة واسعة وأدخله فسيح جناته  *اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين*

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم اسبوع موفق بإذن الله على الجميع  وجزاكم الله خير على وقفتكم   سنركز هذا الاسبوع على اليورو ين كفكرة عامه له تحت 112.72 له هدف بإذن الله 104  سعر الاغلاق 109.90   نراقب الافتتاح فوق 109.30 متوقع الصعود بإذن الله لمناطق البيع التي ساذكرها  البيع من 111 للــ 112  الستوب 112.50  الان نراقب الافتتاح ونحاول التقاطه من اقل سعر ينزل له ونضع الستوب 109.30  ونراقب مناطق البيع لانغلق الشراء الا بعد تاكدنا انه ارتد للنزول في حال واصل صعود واخترق 112.50 متوقع مواصلة الصعود لاهداف 116\117 باختراق الهاي  مالم يخترق 112.50 فتكون ستوب للبيع  في حال نزل وكسر 109.30 قبل الصعود لمناطق البيع فمتوقع والله اعلم مواصلة النزول لاهدافه بإذن الله اهدافه كالتالي 107.50 وكسر اللو 107.29 بإذن الله لهدفه 104  والله الموفق

----------


## أبو محمد.

ممكن تحليلك للباوند دولار

----------


## eto2

عظم الله اجركم ويا ريت تحليللك لليورو دولار اذا امكن

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن تحليلك للباوند دولار

 هلا اخي ابوعمر  الكيبل والله اعلم   راقب النقطة الاهم وهي 1.5515 كسرها سيدخلنا بموجه هابطة والله اعلم  الان احتمال ينزل عند 1.5535 ومنها يرتد ولكن كن حذراً من الشراء  بكسره للـ1.5550  كفكرة عامه له مالم تكسر النقطة 1.5515 فاحتمال الصعود اما صعود لبناء موجه هابطة او مواصلة الصعود  فانت راقب الافتتاح فممكن وضع الستوب 1.5550 وفي حال كسرها راقب 1.5515 مالم تكسر ضعها استوب للشراء من بعد مراقبه مجرد كسر 1.5515 ولو صعد بعدها فيكون صعود لبناء موجه هابطة   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> عظم الله اجركم ويا ريت تحليللك لليورو دولار اذا امكن

 جزاك الله خير 
اخي هو بموجة هابطة والله اعلم ولكن يفضل بعد الافتتاح حتى نتمكن من نقطة ما وندخل به 
راقب النقطة 1.2689 مالم تكسر فمتوقع والله اعلم الصعود لبناء موجه هابطة والله اعلم
المهم لاتستعجل

----------


## eto2

> جزاك الله خير 
> اخي هو بموجة هابطة والله اعلم ولكن يفضل بعد الافتتاح حتى نتمكن من نقطة ما وندخل به 
> راقب النقطة 1.2689 مالم تكسر فمتوقع والله اعلم الصعود لبناء موجه هابطة والله اعلم
> المهم لاتستعجل

 ما اعلى نقطة متوقع ان يصل اليها غدا

----------


## العاشق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
عظّم الله أجركم ورحم فقيدكم وجعل مثواه الجنة

----------


## أبو محمد.

كم ممكن يصعد الباوند لبناء موجة هابطة مشكور

----------


## مبارز

جعل الله مثواه الجنة فهو الكريم الرحيم
كتبة الله مع الشهداء

----------


## رشدي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم اسبوع موفق بإذن الله على الجميع  وجزاكم الله خير على وقفتكم   سنركز هذا الاسبوع على اليورو ين كفكرة عامه له تحت 112.72 له هدف بإذن الله 104  سعر الاغلاق 109.90   نراقب الافتتاح فوق 109.30 متوقع الصعود بإذن الله لمناطق البيع التي ساذكرها  البيع من 111 للــ 112  الستوب 112.50  الان نراقب الافتتاح ونحاول التقاطه من اقل سعر ينزل له ونضع الستوب 109.30  ونراقب مناطق البيع لانغلق الشراء الا بعد تاكدنا انه ارتد للنزول في حال واصل صعود واخترق 112.50 متوقع مواصلة الصعود لاهداف 116\117 باختراق الهاي  مالم يخترق 112.50 فتكون ستوب للبيع  في حال نزل وكسر 109.30 قبل الصعود لمناطق البيع فمتوقع والله اعلم مواصلة النزول لاهدافه بإذن الله اهدافه كالتالي 107.50 وكسر اللو 107.29 بإذن الله لهدفه 104   والله الموفق

    :Good:

----------


## aBoRaMa

أحسن الله عزائكم ورحم الفقيد

----------


## ابويزيد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم اسبوع موفق بإذن الله على الجميع  وجزاكم الله خير على وقفتكم   سنركز هذا الاسبوع على اليورو ين كفكرة عامه له تحت 112.72 له هدف بإذن الله 104  سعر الاغلاق 109.90   نراقب الافتتاح فوق 109.30 متوقع الصعود بإذن الله لمناطق البيع التي ساذكرها  البيع من 111 للــ 112  الستوب 112.50  الان نراقب الافتتاح ونحاول التقاطه من اقل سعر ينزل له ونضع الستوب 109.30  ونراقب مناطق البيع لانغلق الشراء الا بعد تاكدنا انه ارتد للنزول في حال واصل صعود واخترق 112.50 متوقع مواصلة الصعود لاهداف 116\117 باختراق الهاي  مالم يخترق 112.50 فتكون ستوب للبيع  في حال نزل وكسر 109.30 قبل الصعود لمناطق البيع فمتوقع والله اعلم مواصلة النزول لاهدافه بإذن الله اهدافه كالتالي 107.50 وكسر اللو 107.29 بإذن الله لهدفه 104  والله الموفق

 حق واجب يابو مروان   تم الشراء 109.25بارك الله فيك

----------


## مضاربة محترفة

ان لله وان اليه راجعون
عظم الله أجركم

----------


## ibo2000

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون . تغمد الله الفقيد واسع رحمته واسكنه فسيح جناته وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## moh1391

السلام عليكم

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2806  البيع من 1.2920 للـ 1.2950  الستوب 1.2979  في حال صعد فوق الستوب 1.2979   البيع من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.3050 وهي الستوب   الهدف بإذن الله 1.2650  الان والله اعلم فوق 1.2777 متوقع الصعود لمناطق البيع  والله الموفق

----------


## القناص المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2806  البيع من 1.2920 للـ 1.2950  الستوب 1.2979  في حال صعد فوق الستوب 1.2979   البيع من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.3050 وهي الستوب   الهدف بإذن الله 1.2650  الان والله اعلم فوق 1.2777 متوقع الصعود لمناطق البيع  والله الموفق

 اخي انا عندي صفقة شرا اخلي الهدف 1.2920 وايه اخر تطورات اليوروين

----------


## aljameel

الدولار ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 85.46  رقبو النقطة 85.11 ولاتستعجلو في حال لم تكسر متوقع يصعد لمناطق البيع التي ساذكرها الان   البيع من 87.30 للـ 88   الستوب 89  الهدف بإذن الله 85\84  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخي انا عندي صفقة شرا اخلي الهدف 1.2920 وايه اخر تطورات اليوروين

  
نعم اخي ضع الهدف 920 
اليورو ين بما انه كسر 109.30 اتوقع والله اعلم انه للنزول

----------


## aljameel

> إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون عظّم الله أجركم ورحم فقيدكم وجعل مثواه الجنة

  

> جعل الله مثواه الجنة فهو الكريم الرحيم
> كتبة الله مع الشهداء

  

> أحسن الله عزائكم ورحم الفقيد

  

> ان لله وان اليه راجعون
> عظم الله أجركم

  

> انا لله وانا اليه راجعون . تغمد الله الفقيد واسع رحمته واسكنه فسيح جناته وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون

 جزاكم الله خير

----------


## أبو محمد.

ممكن تحليلك للكيبل مشكور

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن تحليلك للكيبل مشكور

 الكيبل والله اعلم  
تحت 1.5640 للنزول  
اختراق 1.5640 متوقع الصعود بإذن الله

----------


## ابويزيد

ابومروان الله يجزاك خير انا ربحان بليورو ين اخرج من الشراء

----------


## aljameel

> ابومروان الله يجزاك خير انا ربحان بليورو ين اخرج من الشراء

 ضع استوبك 109.23

----------


## abu-ali

ابو مروان الله يحفظك   مارأيك في المجنون  الباوند ين  عندي شراء من   133.55  هل ممكن يزور 135 اليوم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابويزيد

جزاك الله خير يابو مروان والله أنك من المحللين القللين دايم نقاطك بلملى ربنا يخليك لعين ترجيك

----------


## wildcat9595

اخى الفاضل 
ما هو رايك بالباوند فرنك؟ 
تقبل الله منا و منك صيامنا

----------


## يوسف 1981

اخي العزيز انا متابع معك من قريب ولكن في صمت وكل ما ارجوه منك نظرتك للباوند انا عندي عقدين شرا من تحت ايه رايك وهادفهم بعيد عن 6000 ايه رايك اضع الاهداف فين افدني اذا سمحت

----------


## مبارز

رجاء اخونا الكريم الجميل ابو مروان  تحليل وافي للكيبل  فقد كسر منطقة 5640

----------


## moh1391

هل هناك توصية حالية

----------


## ابويزيد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم اسبوع موفق بإذن الله على الجميع  وجزاكم الله خير على وقفتكم   سنركز هذا الاسبوع على اليورو ين كفكرة عامه له تحت 112.72 له هدف بإذن الله 104  سعر الاغلاق 109.90   نراقب الافتتاح فوق 109.30 متوقع الصعود بإذن الله لمناطق البيع التي ساذكرها  البيع من 111 للــ 112  الستوب 112.50  الان نراقب الافتتاح ونحاول التقاطه من اقل سعر ينزل له ونضع الستوب 109.30  ونراقب مناطق البيع لانغلق الشراء الا بعد تاكدنا انه ارتد للنزول في حال واصل صعود واخترق 112.50 متوقع مواصلة الصعود لاهداف 116\117 باختراق الهاي  مالم يخترق 112.50 فتكون ستوب للبيع  في حال نزل وكسر 109.30 قبل الصعود لمناطق البيع فمتوقع والله اعلم مواصلة النزول لاهدافه بإذن الله اهدافه كالتالي 107.50 وكسر اللو 107.29 بإذن الله لهدفه 104  والله الموفق

  

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2806  البيع من 1.2920 للـ 1.2950  الستوب 1.2979  في حال صعد فوق الستوب 1.2979   البيع من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.3050 وهي الستوب   الهدف بإذن الله 1.2650  الان والله اعلم فوق 1.2777 متوقع الصعود لمناطق البيع  والله الموفق

  

> هل هناك توصية حالية

 مع الشكر لبو مروان

----------


## aljameel

> اخي العزيز انا متابع معك من قريب ولكن في صمت وكل ما ارجوه منك نظرتك للباوند انا عندي عقدين شرا من تحت ايه رايك وهادفهم بعيد عن 6000 ايه رايك اضع الاهداف فين افدني اذا سمحت

  

> رجاء اخونا الكريم الجميل ابو مروان تحليل وافي للكيبل فقد كسر منطقة 5640

 هلا اخوتي  انا بالامس ذكرت بانه نازل للـ 1.5535 ومنها يتم الشراء والستوب 1.5515 وذكرت منها نراقب الصعود هل يصل نقطة ما ويرتد نزول او يواصل والحمد لله وصل للنقطة 1.5535 بالتمام والكمال وارتد منها للسعر الحالي ولله الحمد ومبروووك لمن دخل به  الان له هدف تقريبا عند 1.5700 ومنها نراقب النقطة 1.5745 مالم تخترق فتكون ستوب للبيع  وهدف البيع بإذن الله بكسر اللو 1.5450 قابل للزيادة  في حال اخترق 1.5749 نراقب النقطة 1.5819 مالم تخترق تكون ستوب للبيع انما في حال اخترق 1.5785 اخذ الحذر من البيع فاحتمال يواصل ويخترق 5819 واحتمال لا والله اعلم  المهم راقبو النقطتان 5749 و 5819 احدهم استوب للبيع في حال لم يخترقو  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الفاضل 
> ما هو رايك بالباوند فرنك؟ 
> تقبل الله منا و منك صيامنا

 اخي راقب النقطة 1.6190 فوقها متوقع بيواصل صعوده والله اعلم 
لكن للامانه بعد كسره للـ 1.6140 بصراحه متخوف من صعوده

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان الله يحفظك  مارأيك في المجنون الباوند ين  عندي شراء من 133.55   هل ممكن يزور 135 اليوم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

  
اخي راقب النقطة 134.50 تحتها متوقع النزول بإذن الله للـ 132.50 وابعد من ذلك بكثير 
اختراق 134.50 متوقع الصعود والله اعلم

----------


## يوسف 1981

> هلا اخوتي  انا بالامس ذكرت بانه نازل للـ 1.5535 ومنها يتم الشراء والستوب 1.5515 وذكرت منها نراقب الصعود هل يصل نقطة ما ويرتد نزول او يواصل والحمد لله وصل للنقطة 1.5535 بالتمام والكمال وارتد منها للسعر الحالي ولله الحمد ومبروووك لمن دخل به  الان له هدف تقريبا عند 1.5700 ومنها نراقب النقطة 1.5745 مالم تخترق فتكون ستوب للبيع  وهدف البيع بإذن الله بكسر اللو 1.5450 قابل للزيادة  في حال اخترق 1.5749 نراقب النقطة 1.5819 مالم تخترق تكون ستوب للبيع انما في حال اخترق 1.5785 اخذ الحذر من البيع فاحتمال يواصل ويخترق 5819 واحتمال لا والله اعلم  المهم راقبو النقطتان 5749 و 5819 احدهم استوب للبيع في حال لم يخترقو  والله الموفق

  
شكر جدا لردك وسرعه ردك

----------


## الأيااادي

* اخ جميل  
تفضلا 
انظر الى الصور المرفقة
لليورو دولار  *      
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## الأيااادي

وهذه الصورة
للاسترالي دولار

----------


## aljameel

> هلا اخوتي  انا بالامس ذكرت بانه نازل للـ 1.5535 ومنها يتم الشراء والستوب 1.5515 وذكرت منها نراقب الصعود هل يصل نقطة ما ويرتد نزول او يواصل والحمد لله وصل للنقطة 1.5535 بالتمام والكمال وارتد منها للسعر الحالي ولله الحمد ومبروووك لمن دخل به  الان له هدف تقريبا عند 1.5700 ومنها نراقب النقطة 1.5745 مالم تخترق فتكون ستوب للبيع  وهدف البيع بإذن الله بكسر اللو 1.5450 قابل للزيادة  في حال اخترق 1.5749 نراقب النقطة 1.5819 مالم تخترق تكون ستوب للبيع انما في حال اخترق 1.5785 اخذ الحذر من البيع فاحتمال يواصل ويخترق 5819 واحتمال لا والله اعلم  المهم راقبو النقطتان 5749 و 5819 احدهم استوب للبيع في حال لم يخترقو  والله الموفق

 راقبو الكيبل الان السعر الحالي 1.5562  مالم يكسر 1.5535 فاحتمال الصعود كسرها سيذهب لهدفه بإذن الله  في حال لم تكسر 1.5535 فمتوقع صعود بإذن الله للـ 1.5800\1.5850  ومنها نبيع بستوب 1.5920  وهدف اول بإذن الله 1.5550  وكسر اللو سيذهب لهدف ثاني بإذن الله 1.5400\1.5350 قابل للزيادة  والله الموفق  المهم الان لا للاستعجال نراقب اولا مالم تكسر 5535 تكون ستوب للشراء كسرت سيذهب لهدفه بإذن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اهلا وسهلا ابو مروان ايه وضع اليورو ين تم البيع بعد الكسر 109.30 واغلاق 4 ساعات تحتها  ومن ثم تم ارتداد السعر علينا بهذا الشكل ما هى اخر الاخبار لديك تحياتى

----------


## aljameel

> اهلا وسهلا ابو مروان ايه وضع اليورو ين تم البيع بعد الكسر 109.30 واغلاق 4 ساعات تحتها ومن ثم تم ارتداد السعر علينا بهذا الشكل ما هى اخر الاخبار لديك تحياتى

 ضع الستوب 111.10

----------


## ابويزيد

> راقبو الكيبل الان السعر الحالي 1.5562  مالم يكسر 1.5535 فاحتمال الصعود كسرها سيذهب لهدفه بإذن الله  في حال لم تكسر 1.5535 فمتوقع صعود بإذن الله للـ 1.5800\1.5850  ومنها نبيع بستوب 1.5920  وهدف اول بإذن الله 1.5550  وكسر اللو سيذهب لهدف ثاني بإذن الله 1.5400\1.5350 قابل للزيادة  والله الموفق  المهم الان لا للاستعجال نراقب اولا مالم تكسر 5535 تكون ستوب للشراء كسرت سيذهب لهدفه بإذن الله

 من كم الشراء ابو مروان الله يجزاك خير

----------


## aljameel

الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 9065  راقبوه ولاتستعجلو تحت 9095 والله اعلم للنزول  لو اخترق 9095 نراقب 9134  هدف النزول بإذن الله 8750  والله الموفق  رجاء خاص لا للاستعال الدخول بالمراقبة وباقل ستوب ممكن

----------


## مبارز

اخي الكريم ابو مروان الجميل 
أدام الله عليك نعمة العلم و البصيرة
انت ربطت بين الدولار اندكس و بين حركة العملات الباوند و اليورو 
فهل تري ان العملات بعد ارتفاع الدولار لن تصعد الي الهاي السابق 16021
و اليورو 13300

----------


## aljameel

> من كم الشراء ابو مروان الله يجزاك خير

   
اخي راقب وتوكل على الله وضع الستوب 1.5550 او 1.5540 
كلها 30\25 نقطة

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الكريم ابو مروان الجميل 
> أدام الله عليك نعمة العلم و البصيرة
> انت ربطت بين الدولار اندكس و بين حركة العملات الباوند و اليورو 
> فهل تري ان العملات بعد ارتفاع الدولار لن تصعد الي الهاي السابق 16021
> و اليورو 13300

  
والله اعلم حتى اللحظة لا ارى الصعود التي تتكلم عنه  
انما كل شي وارد فاحتمال بعد النزول صعود وارد

----------


## ابوحاتم999

> والله اعلم حتى اللحظة لا ارى الصعود التي تتكلم عنه  
> انما كل شي وارد فاحتمال بعد النزول صعود وارد

 اخوي جميل يعطيك العافيه 
مارايك باليورو دولار عندي صفقات بيع 
 ولك خالص التحية ,,,,

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي جميل يعطيك العافيه 
> مارايك باليورو دولار عندي صفقات بيع 
> ولك خالص التحية ,,,,

 اخي انا موصي علية بيع من 1.2920 للـ 1.2970 بستوب 1.3050 
وهدف بإذن الله 1.2650 قابل للزيادة والله اعلم 
هو صعد للـ 1.2915 وارتد هل اكتفى بالصعود ام لا الله اعلم 
فالافضل لك والله اعلم ان تضع الستوب الهاي 1.2915 وراقب نقاط التوصية في حال صعد فوق 1.2915 
والله الموفق

----------


## نوره

استاذي الكريم عندي عقد بيع لليورو ين من 109.30
ماهي وجهة الزوج حاليا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي الكريم عندي عقد بيع لليورو ين من 109.30
> ماهي وجهة الزوج حاليا

 ضعي الستوب 111.10  
والله اعلم تحت 111.10 فهو للنزول

----------


## ابويزيد

جزاك الله خير ابو مروان اليورو سترالى هل هو لشراء

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 133.27  البيع من 135.50 للــــ 136  الستوب 137  الهدف بإذن الله 131.50  اذا وصل للهدف قبل الصعود لنقاط البيع تلغى التوصية  والله الموفق

----------


## مبارز

ممكن اخي الجميل النيوزلندي

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله خير ابو مروان اليورو سترالى هل هو لشراء

 اليورو استرالي والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.4160\55 فهو للشراء وهدفه قائم بإذن الله 1.5500  وهذا شارت اسبوعي يوضح التوصية

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن اخي الجميل النيوزلندي

 والله اعلم راقب النقطة 7154 تحتها للنزول اختراقها والله اعلم للصعوود  
انما الشراء لا يفضل بعد الاختراق

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة لليورو ين كفكرة عامه له والله اعلم  تحت 112.50 فهو للنزول لهدف بإذن الله 104  بعض الاخوة سالوني عنه فذكرت لهم يضعو الستوب 111.10  انا واضع توصية عليه من قبل البيع من 111 للـ 112 بستوب 112.50  فهو صعد للـ 111 هل اكتفى بالصعود ام لا الله اعلم  انما الواضح لي الان بعد كسره للـ 109.30 بانه اكتفى بالصعود عند 111.10 ولست متاكد 100%  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله 
موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## mada001

اخى ممكن نظرتك على الباوند فرنك هل هو بيع حيث اننى بايع من 1.6230

----------


## hama1357

طيب رايك اخي في الدولار كندي شراء 1.0367

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله 
> موفقين بإذن الله

  اتفضل اخى ابو مروان ربنا يسهل ويستر على اليورو ين يارب

----------


## Abou Mohanad

اخى ابومروان .. حابب اعرف رأيك فى النفط 
هل يستمر فى الصعود
وما هى نقط الشراء الجيده الان ؟

----------


## moh1391

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته
هل فيه يا اخوااااااااااان فيه توصيه الان ؟

----------


## zaki el demerdash

انا معاكم والله معنا..

----------


## aljameel

نغلق الكيبل مع اي صعود في حال لم يصل للستوب 5540 والله اعلم مواصل نزوله 
من يرغب بالبيع يضع ستوب مناسب له ويتوكل على الله

----------


## aljameel

اخواني ارغب بالرد على من يسأل ولكن بصعوبة ارسالة المشاركة ارجو معذرتي

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم   
صباح الخير أستاذي عساك بخير إن شاء الله  
الله يطول بعمرك وشكرا على كل مجهوداتك معنا   
والله الكيبل محيرني .......ننتظر كسر 5533 إن شاء الله

----------


## ابوحاتم999

> نغلق الكيبل مع اي صعود في حال لم يصل للستوب 5540 والله اعلم مواصل نزوله 
> من يرغب بالبيع يضع ستوب مناسب له ويتوكل على الله

 صبحك الله بالخير اخوي 
وهل اليورو دولار نزووول ؟؟؟ 
تحياتي لك  ,,,,

----------


## أبو محمد.

كم ممكن يرتد الباوند حتى نبيعة

----------


## ابولو138

هل من تعليق على اليورو فرنك eurchf

----------


## lionofegypt2020

السلام عليكم شهر مبارك ان شاء الله على الجميع ابو مروان هل من جديد لليورو ين اليوم نزل  الى حدود 109.60 اكتر من 4 مرات ولم يستطيع كسرها

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم شهر مبارك ان شاء الله على الجميع ابو مروان هل من جديد لليورو ين اليوم نزل الى حدود 109.60 اكتر من 4 مرات ولم يستطيع كسرها

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي ضع الستوب 110.40 
والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق

----------


## aljameel

> راقبو الكيبل الان السعر الحالي 1.5562  مالم يكسر 1.5535 فاحتمال الصعود كسرها سيذهب لهدفه بإذن الله  في حال لم تكسر 1.5535 فمتوقع صعود بإذن الله للـ 1.5800\1.5850  ومنها نبيع بستوب 1.5920  وهدف اول بإذن الله 1.5550  وكسر اللو سيذهب لهدف ثاني بإذن الله 1.5400\1.5350 قابل للزيادة  والله الموفق   المهم الان لا للاستعجال نراقب اولا مالم تكسر 5535 تكون ستوب للشراء كسرت سيذهب لهدفه بإذن الله

 الكيبل والله اعلم تحت 1.5700 مواصلة نزوله  اختراق 1.5700 والله اعلم سيذهب لمناطق البيع المرفقة   وراقبو اللو الحالي  1.5570 في حال كسرت بيساعد على النزول   في حال لم تكسر متوقع بيصعد ويخترق 1.5700 فلا للاستعجال المراقبة اولا والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2875  انا من قبل وضعت توصية بيع من 1.2920 للـ1.2970  والستوب 1.3050  والهدف بإذن الله 1.2650 قابل للزيادة  المهم هو وصل اليوم للـ 1.2921  فانتم راقبوه مالم يخترق الهاي 1.2921 متوقع والله اعلم اكتفى بالصعود اخترقها نراقبة المهم تحت 1.3050 فهو للنزول وممكن توزيع العقد على كذا دخول بنفس الستوب لمن حسابه يتحمل وتضعو ببالكم التوصية قابلة للصواب والخطى  المهم لا للاستعجال والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

 اتفضل يا غالى وربنا يكرمنا ان شاء الله

----------


## ابويزيد

الله يجزاك خير ويبارك لك بمالك وولدك يابو مروان كل يوم نربح معاك الله أم اجعله بموازين حسناتك

----------


## السامر

ابو مروان عساك بصحة وعافية 
ما هو تصورك الحالي  للباوند

----------


## kon-sy

الله يبارك فيك استاذي أبو مروان  
ويعطيك لحتى يرضيك 
ويرزقك على ئد نيتك ... 
ويبارك بعمرك وبوئتك

----------


## مبارز

اخونا الجميل ما موقف الباوند الان بعد نزولة مرة اخري ل 15500
و ما موقف اليورو بعد نزولة الي 12769
و اخيرا  الأسترالي دولار و علاقتة ببتحليلك عن اليورو  استرالي و شكر

----------


## مبارز

سؤال اخر اخونا الكريم النيوزلندي صعد الي 7202  ثم هبط الي 7101
و صعد اليوم الي 7160
ما موقف النيوزلندي الان

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 9065  راقبوه ولاتستعجلو تحت 9095 والله اعلم للنزول  لو اخترق 9095 نراقب 9134  هدف النزول بإذن الله 8750  والله الموفق   رجاء خاص لا للاستعال الدخول بالمراقبة وباقل ستوب ممكن

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر مبروووووك لمن دخل به والحمد لله وصل 8904 الان لمن يسأل عنه يراقب التالي والله اعلم  مالم يكسر 8875 متوقع الصعود للـ 9000 ومنها نراقبه في حال لم يخترق الهاي 9078 متوقع نزوله  لهدفه بإذن الله 8750 في حال اخترق الهاي متوقع مواصلة الصعود  المهم من لايزال به داخل بيع من التوصية لايغلق الابعد تاكد بانه لن يكسر 8875  المهم لا للاستعجال المراقبة اولا  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> سؤال اخر اخونا الكريم النيوزلندي صعد الي 7202 ثم هبط الي 7101
> و صعد اليوم الي 7160
> ما موقف النيوزلندي الان

 النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم راقب النقطة 7046 مالم تكسر متوقع الصعود   ولا تستعجل في حال كسرت نراقب النقطة الاهم 6910 من اقرب نقطة يصل لها وقريب منها شراء وهي الستوب والهدف بإذن الله 7400  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخونا الجميل ما موقف الباوند الان بعد نزولة مرة اخري ل 15500
> و ما موقف اليورو بعد نزولة الي 12769
> و اخيرا الأسترالي دولار و علاقتة ببتحليلك عن اليورو استرالي و شكر

 الكيبل واليورو كما ذكرت من قبل لاجديد  انما نراقب الكيبل متوقع النزول للـ 1.5555 للـ 1.5535  في حال لم يكسر اللو ندخل شراء   في حال كسر اللو متوقع بيواصل نزوله والله اعلم   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الله يبارك فيك استاذي أبو مروان  
> ويعطيك لحتى يرضيك 
> ويرزقك على ئد نيتك ... 
> ويبارك بعمرك وبوئتك

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## eto2

السلام عليكم اخوي الجميل افطار هني ان شاء الله
ممكن نظرتك لليورو ين اذا امكن

----------


## مبارز

أدام الله عليك نعمة العلم و ذادك من فضلة

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم اخوي الجميل افطار هني ان شاء الله
> ممكن نظرتك لليورو ين اذا امكن

  
اخي والله اعلم للنزول وذكرت من قبل بان له هدف بإذن الله بعيد 104 
الان تحت 110.40 متوقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووووك لمن دخل به والحمد لله وصل 8904 الان لمن يسأل عنه يراقب التالي والله اعلم  مالم يكسر 8875 متوقع الصعود للـ 9000 ومنها نراقبه في حال لم يخترق الهاي 9078 متوقع نزوله لهدفه بإذن الله 8750 في حال اخترق الهاي متوقع مواصلة الصعود  المهم من لايزال به داخل بيع من التوصية لايغلق الابعد تاكد بانه لن يكسر 8875  المهم لا للاستعجال المراقبة اولا   والله الموفق

   انا للامانه بائع من 9070 ولم اغلق البيع انما بما اني غير متابع هذه الايام وضعت الستوب 8965  وتاركه اما الهدف او مائة نقطة والله يكتب الخير للجميع

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم ونراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## asmk

> والان أستاذنكم ونراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

 فامان الله والله يحفظك

----------


## 1824

اخي الجميل وش الفرصة الحالية السانحة للشراء او البيع في اي عملة مهما كانت لكن فرصة جيدة ومع تحليل مزدوج نجد افضل نقطة للشراء والاستب والهدف

----------


## 1824

وش رايك باليورو الاسترالي احس في فرصة بيع

----------


## hama1357

الله معك

----------


## الجسور

السلام عليكم  استاذي الجميل الفاضل ممكن تتكرم علينا بخريطة طريق للعملات المذكوره في الاسفل للاسبوع القادم جزاك الله خير الجزاء مقدما   اليورو دولار  الباوند دولار  الدولار ين  الاسترالي الامريكي  الكندي الامريكي  الدولار الفرنك حتى تكون خريطتنا للاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله وشكرا جزيلا لك مقدما

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل وش الفرصة الحالية السانحة للشراء او البيع في اي عملة مهما كانت لكن فرصة جيدة ومع تحليل مزدوج نجد افضل نقطة للشراء والاستب والهدف

 والله اعلم الفرصة الحالية هي الدولار كندي السعر الحالي 1.0400  من قبل وصيت عليه شراء من 1.0150 ووضعت استوب الخطى 1.0120 المفروض كون 1.0100  وهدف 1.0400\500 والحمد لله وصل الهدف الان  والله اعلم انه بمنطقة بيع ولكن يفضل بالمراقبة من اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 1.0470 ولاتغير بالستوب  الهدف بإذن الله 1.0150  ورجاء خاص لا للاستعجال يفضل البيع باقل ستوب ممكن  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم   استاذي الجميل الفاضل ممكن تتكرم علينا بخريطة طريق للعملات المذكوره في الاسفل للاسبوع القادم جزاك الله خير الجزاء مقدما   اليورو دولار  الباوند دولار  الدولار ين  الاسترالي الامريكي  الكندي الامريكي  الدولار الفرنك  حتى تكون خريطتنا للاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله وشكرا جزيلا لك مقدما

   اخي خارطة للعملات التي ذكرتها الان بصراحة صعب على وتحتاج وقت  ولكن بالويكند بإذن الله ساحاول جاهدا  الكيبل  واليورو والاسترالي راقب ماذكرته اليوم وامس عنهم  الدولار كندي الان انزلت مشاركة له  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم  البيع من 1.0530 للـ 1.0600  الستوب 1.0650  الهدف بإذن الله 1.0250\200  والله الموفق

----------


## مبارز

أخونا الجميل لا نحصي الثناء الا علي الله 
الحمد لله الاسبوع الحالي كنت معنا لحظة بلحظة 
اود ان  ابدي اعجابي الشديد بسياستك الرائعة في التوصيات و هي وضع الاحتمالات و بدائل الدخول و الخروج و كافة الاحتمالات بأمانة عظيمة 
شكر الله لك و غفر لك
نتمني اخي الجميل ان يديم عليك الصحة و تمتعنا دائما بمبارزات  الفوركس الرائعة

----------


## aljameel

> أخونا الجميل لا نحصي الثناء الا علي الله 
> الحمد لله الاسبوع الحالي كنت معنا لحظة بلحظة 
> اود ان ابدي اعجابي الشديد بسياستك الرائعة في التوصيات و هي وضع الاحتمالات و بدائل الدخول و الخروج و كافة الاحتمالات بأمانة عظيمة 
> شكر الله لك و غفر لك
> نتمني اخي الجميل ان يديم عليك الصحة و تمتعنا دائما بمبارزات الفوركس الرائعة

 جزاك الله خير اخي

----------


## مبارز

الحمد لله الكندي حقق هدفة لكن اريد ان اعرف ما هو الهدف في حالة كسر نقطة وقف الخسارة الارتفاع الي كام هل سيصل مرة اخري الي نقطة 1.0850

----------


## vron2005

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
يعطيك العافية اخوي الجميل 
جزاك الله الف خير 
ياريت نظره سريعه على الدولار فرنك 
رحم الله والديك في انتظارك

----------


## vron2005

شفت المشاركة عزيزي عن الفرنك 
شكرا لك عزيزي

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله الكندي حقق هدفة لكن اريد ان اعرف ما هو الهدف في حالة كسر نقطة وقف الخسارة الارتفاع الي كام هل سيصل مرة اخري الي نقطة 1.0850

 ماشاء الله عليك جايب الهدف وتسألني 
نعم اخي فيحال اخترق 1.0470 متوقع الهدف بإذن الله 850 وقبله هدف بإذن الله 620 
والله اعلم

----------


## مبارز

و الله اخي ابو مروان الواحد اتعصر خسارة الشهر قبل الماضي و بحاول اعوض عشان كدة مذاكركويس و بستخدم  مع توصياتك الرائعة برنامج ماركت اناليزر برو mdsnews.com بيعطي اشارات بيع و شراء لكن بدون معرفة اهداف اليوت اشاراتة تودي في داهية لذلك مركز معاك اووي 
بارك الله فيك
حددت هدف يومي 50 نقطة لمدة سنة ان شاء الله
شوف الربرنامج و قول لنا رايك

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو استرالي والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.4160\55 فهو للشراء وهدفه قائم بإذن الله 1.5500   وهذا شارت اسبوعي يوضح التوصية

  

> وش رايك باليورو الاسترالي احس في فرصة بيع

 اخي بالنسبة لليورو استرالي الموجه صاعدة والله اعلم وهذه اخر توصية كتبتها له   الان السعر الحالي 1.4375 راقب النقطة 1.4397 مالم تخترق متوقع النزول بحدود 100 نقطة قابلة للزيادة ورجاء خاص لا تستعجل في حال اخترق 1.4397 راقب النقطة الاخرى 1.4485 من اقرب نقطة لها بيع وهي الستوب  الهدف بإذن الله كالتالي رسم فيبو من 1.4217 للهاي الذي يعمله ونقطة 38% هي الهدف بإذن الله من الهدف نراقبه مالم يكسر 50% ندخل شراء والستوب 50%  والهدف بإذن الله مفتوح   والله الموفق

----------


## الأيااادي

اخي جميل  
غفر الله لنا ولك
ممكن رأيك 
بالدولار الكندي 
فضلا لا امرا
ممكن تنظر للصورة المرفقة   
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## 1824

اتوقع النزول له الى مناطق شراء 1.0150

----------


## aljameel

> اخي جميل  
> غفر الله لنا ولك
> ممكن رأيك 
> بالدولار الكندي 
> فضلا لا امرا
> ممكن تنظر للصورة المرفقة   
> جزاك الله كل خير

 جزاك الله خير اخي 
لم افهم ماذا تقصد بالشارت  بصراحة معلوماتي ضعيفة بكذا شارت

----------


## aljameel

راقبو اليورو استرالي السعر الحالي 1.4360  مالم يكسر 1.4348 متوقع الصعود والله اعلم  وهدف الصعود بإذن الله 100 نقطة  المهم لا للاستعجال بالمراقبة رجاء خاص  والاسترالي دولار راقبو النقطة 8934 مالم تخترق فهو للنزول والله اعلم   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> و الله اخي ابو مروان الواحد اتعصر خسارة الشهر قبل الماضي و بحاول اعوض عشان كدة مذاكركويس و بستخدم مع توصياتك الرائعة برنامج ماركت اناليزر برو mdsnews.com بيعطي اشارات بيع و شراء لكن بدون معرفة اهداف اليوت اشاراتة تودي في داهية لذلك مركز معاك اووي 
> بارك الله فيك
> حددت هدف يومي 50 نقطة لمدة سنة ان شاء الله
> شوف الربرنامج و قول لنا رايك

 الله يوفقك اخي بالنسبة للبرنامج والله ليس لدي خبرة به ولا اعرف عنه شي 
انما اكيد يفيد حاول الاستفادة منه

----------


## ابوحاتم999

> راقبو اليورو استرالي السعر الحالي 1.4360  مالم يكسر 1.4348 متوقع الصعود والله اعلم  وهدف الصعود بإذن الله 100 نقطة  المهم لا للاستعجال بالمراقبة رجاء خاص  والاسترالي دولار راقبو النقطة 8934 مالم تخترق فهو للنزول والله اعلم   والله الموفق

 صباح الخير اخوي الجميل 
وش رايك بالمجنون هل  هول صعود والا  
ولك خالص التحية ,,,

----------


## lionofegypt2020

الف الف الف مبرووك لكل من دخل باليورو ين او من باع من 109.30 بعد الكسر وانتظر عندما عكس علينا السعر الى 110 وكلو بفضل الله وكلام ابو مروان ال بجد ربنا يخليهولنا ولولا كلامة وانو بيطمنا كان الواحد ممكن يطلع بخسارة بعد هذا الطلوع لكن الحمد لله على كل حال والف شكر اخى ابو مروان لانى عززت بيع من فوق وخرجت عندنا وصل الى 109 جزاك الله كل خير واسكنك الجنة انت واهلك يارب  :Ongue:  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Ongue:

----------


## AL4EVER+AA

> راقبو اليورو استرالي السعر الحالي 1.4360  مالم يكسر 1.4348 متوقع الصعود والله اعلم  وهدف الصعود بإذن الله 100 نقطة  المهم لا للاستعجال بالمراقبة رجاء خاص  والاسترالي دولار راقبو النقطة 8934 مالم تخترق فهو للنزول والله اعلم    والله الموفق

 ننتظر تأكيد منك اخوي  بخصوص اليورو استرالي  - نشتري الان ؟

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير اخوي الجميل 
> وش رايك بالمجنون هل هول صعود والا 
> ولك خالص التحية ,,,

 والله اعلم اقرب للنزول من الصعود وخاصة بكسر 132.40 
فوق اللو الحالي احتمال الصعود ولكن للامانه لا انصح بالشراء لانه فيه مخاطرة والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> ننتظر تأكيد منك اخوي    بخصوص اليورو استرالي - نشتري الان ؟

  
اخي الله يهديك كلها 12 نقطة الستوب لاتحتاج تاكيد مني  
والان صعد لاتلحق وراه

----------


## مبارز

ما الموقف الان بعد وصول الباوند ل 461
و اليورو 12674

----------


## مبارز

ما الموقف الان بعد كسر لوهات هذا الاسبوع اخونا الجميل

----------


## مبارز

الأخ ابو مروان الجمعة لم تتابع معنا هذا اليوم الهام 
الموقف الان بعد كسر اللو للباوند 5470
و كسر اليورو و الوصول تقريبا الي 1.2660
و الكندي ارتفع الي 512 
سؤال خاص بالنسبة للكندي هل ممكن ان يكون اختراق 500 يؤكد الارتفاع ام من الممكن ان تصصحح كل العملات الي اعلي بقوة
رجاء بخبرتة تحديد الاتجاه بالأخص مع تحليل الادولار اندكس

----------


## FLEX ZEE

السلام عليكم     الاخ الجميل   هل بالامكان   تحليلك  للنيوزلندي

----------


## رشدي

> الكيبل والله اعلم تحت 1.5700 مواصلة نزوله  اختراق 1.5700 والله اعلم سيذهب لمناطق البيع المرفقة   وراقبو اللو الحالي 1.5570 في حال كسرت بيساعد على النزول   في حال لم تكسر متوقع بيصعد ويخترق 1.5700 فلا للاستعجال المراقبة اولا والله الموفق

   

> اليورو والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2875  انا من قبل وضعت توصية بيع من 1.2920 للـ1.2970  والستوب 1.3050  والهدف بإذن الله 1.2650 قابل للزيادة  المهم هو وصل اليوم للـ 1.2921  فانتم راقبوه مالم يخترق الهاي 1.2921 متوقع والله اعلم اكتفى بالصعود اخترقها نراقبة المهم تحت 1.3050 فهو للنزول وممكن توزيع العقد على كذا دخول بنفس الستوب لمن حسابه يتحمل وتضعو ببالكم التوصية قابلة للصواب والخطى المهم لا للاستعجال  والله الموفق

     :Eh S(7): الجميل :Eh S(7):   دائما   جمــــ :Icon26:  :Icon26: ــــيــ :Icon26:  :Icon26: ـــل

----------


## salman123

مرحبا اخي الجميل ... وان شاءالله اسبوع موفق لك وللجميع  ... 
بصراحه يهمني تحليلك لي في صفقاتي  ؟؟ 
اذا ممكن تبين توجه زوج ( الاسترالي _ دولار ) لاني قمت بيبيعه من سعر 0.8890   
وعملية بيع على ( النيوزلندي _ ين ) بسعر 60.47   
اتمنى توضيحك ورأيك  .....  
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## الكابتن شحاته

موضوع موفق انشاء الله

----------


## shadwa7

جزاك الله خير :015:

----------


## aljameel

> الأخ ابو مروان الجمعة لم تتابع معنا هذا اليوم الهام 
> الموقف الان بعد كسر اللو للباوند 5470
> و كسر اليورو و الوصول تقريبا الي 1.2660
> و الكندي ارتفع الي 512 
> سؤال خاص بالنسبة للكندي هل ممكن ان يكون اختراق 500 يؤكد الارتفاع ام من الممكن ان تصصحح كل العملات الي اعلي بقوة
> رجاء بخبرتة تحديد الاتجاه بالأخص مع تحليل الادولار اندكس

 الكندي والله اعلم  اغلق 470 راقب النقطة 1.0445 مالم تكسر متوقع مواصلة الصعود بإذن الله 
لو كسرت الافضل الانتظار حتى نتمكن من الدخول من منطقة اخرى

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم   الاخ الجميل هل بالامكان تحليلك للنيوزلندي

 راقبو عند 7100 تقريبا اما يرتد منها او يواصل صعوده ولاتستعجل

----------


## aljameel

> الجميل  دائما   جمــــــــيـــــل 
> [/center]

 وانت اجمل

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا اخي الجميل ... وان شاءالله اسبوع موفق لك وللجميع ... 
> بصراحه يهمني تحليلك لي في صفقاتي ؟؟ 
> اذا ممكن تبين توجه زوج ( الاسترالي _ دولار ) لاني قمت بيبيعه من سعر 0.8890  
> وعملية بيع على ( النيوزلندي _ ين ) بسعر 60.47  
> اتمنى توضيحك ورأيك .....  
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 الاسترالي دولار ذكرت سابقا بان لديه هدف بإذن الله 8750 ومتوقع ابعد من الهدف بكثير والله اعلم 
النيوزلندي ين تحت 61.40 لديه هدف بإذن الله 59 
ولكن لوصعد فوق 61 كن حذر

----------


## أبو محمد.

ممكن تحليلك للكيبل مشكور

----------


## rubyhdia

ماهو رايك بخصوص الكابيل لانى عاوز اعرف اشترى ام ابيع

----------


## الجسور

ممكن تحليل لليورو ين وهل الاتجاه هبوط
واذا كان هابط فما هو افضل وقف واسرع هدف 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## salman123

يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي الجميل على توضيحك ... 
اسبوع موفق ان شاءالله للجميع

----------


## مبارز

أخي الجميل ابو مروان يعطيك الله الصحةو العافية 
ممكن تحليل اليورو دولار و لو تسمح الاسترالي دولار 
و ممكن سؤال هام  هل ممكن نستخدم اليوت في تأكيد حركة عملة بالنسبة للدولار اذا كانت هذة العملة متقاطعة مع عملة اخري و تقع هذة العملة عند توصيتك عند خط الترند مع العملة المتقاعة معها

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل ابو مروان يعطيك الله الصحةو العافية 
> ممكن تحليل اليورو دولار و لو تسمح الاسترالي دولار 
> و ممكن سؤال هام هل ممكن نستخدم اليوت في تأكيد حركة عملة بالنسبة للدولار اذا كانت هذة العملة متقاطعة مع عملة اخري و تقع هذة العملة عند توصيتك عند خط الترند مع العملة المتقاعة معها

 الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8970  راقبه مالم يخترق 9000 فهو للبيع وهدف البيع بإذن الله 8750 ومتوقع اكثر من ذلك والله اعلم  اليورو ساتكلم عنه فيما بعد

----------


## D A R E D E V I L

اخونا الجميل نظرتك لليوروين جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aljameel

النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 7121  تحت 7141 وهي الستوب متوقع النزول   هدف النزول بإذن الله القناعة  المهم راقبوه ولاتستعجلو   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخونا الجميل نظرتك لليوروين جزاك الله خيرا

 اخي لديه هدف بإذن الله 107.65 تقريبا منها نراقبه مالم يكسر 107.29 متوقع يصعد صعود تصحيحي  
وللمعلومية اليورو ين هدفه العام بإذن الله 104 
والله الموفق

----------


## القناص المصري

اليورو دولار اخي الجميل لو سمحت

----------


## fahed122

ابو مروان   
كيف تشوف الكيبل اليوم 
محتاش نظرتك فيه

----------


## أبو محمد.

ممكن تحليلك للكيبل مشكور

----------


## مبارز

ممكن لو في صعود لليورو دولار نعرف لكام

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار اخي الجميل لو سمحت

 اليورو تحت 1.2730 متوقع النزول للـ 1.2630 تقريبا ومنها نراقبه مالم يكسر 1.2563 متوقع الصعود للتصحيح كسرها بيواصل نزوله

----------


## القناص المصري

> اليورو تحت 1.2730 متوقع النزول للـ 1.2630 تقريبا ومنها نراقبه مالم يكسر 1.2563 متوقع الصعود للتصحيح كسرها بيواصل نزوله

 في حاله اختراق 1.2730 الي اين متوقع صعوده اخي

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان  
> كيف تشوف الكيبل اليوم 
> محتاش نظرتك فيه

  

> ممكن تحليلك للكيبل مشكور

 الكيبل معطي اشارتان صعود ونزول ولكن النزول هو الغالب حتى اللحظة والله اعلم 
وكلما كان فوق 1.5525 فهو اقرب للصعود 
وإن شاء الله بعد الافطار ساتكلم عنه عندما يتضح اكثر

----------


## 1824

الباوند والله اعلم عنده هدف 1.5450 واليورو 1.2600

----------


## 1824

اخي الجميل وش رايك بالدولار ين في فرصة حلوة الحين

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5525  تحت 1.5600 فهو للنزول بإذن الله انما لو صعد فوق 1.5575 اخذ الحذر وممكن اخذها كاستوب   هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.5400\1.5350  ومنها نراقب النقطة 1.5326 مالم تكسر تكون ستوب للشراء ومتوقع الصعود للتصحيح  في حال كسرت متوقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم  المهم لا للاستعجال رجاء بالمراقبة اولا  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل وش رايك بالدولار ين في فرصة حلوة الحين

 الدولار ين والله اعلم فوق 84.75 احتمال الصعود بإذن الله 87 للــــ 88 ومنها نبيع بستوب 89  بهدف بإذن الله 85\84  واخذ الحذر لو كسر 85   والله الموفق

----------


## kon-sy

يسلم تمك اخي ابو مروان ... 
ويعطيك ربي ألف عافية ... 
وتقبل الله الصيام والطاعة

----------


## go.link

واليورو ين اخى

----------


## 1824

> الدولار ين والله اعلم فوق 84.75 احتمال الصعود بإذن الله 87 للــــ 88 ومنها نبيع بستوب 89  بهدف بإذن الله 85\84  واخذ الحذر لو كسر 85   والله الموفق

 اخي الجميل الطلوع اتوقع واضح جداً على مدى الساعة في امتداد بثلاث نقاط وطلوع من التشبعات الاربع ساعات واليومي

----------


## go.link

وماذا عن اليورو ين يا اخوان  
هل سياخذ طريق الدولار ين  ويذهب هو الاخر الى الاعلى 
فى انتظار رايكم ورجاء اجيبونى لانى متورط بالشراء من مناطق بعيده 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## مبارز

اخي الكريم ابو مروان بعد ثبان النيوزلندي فوق 7000
هل متوقع يصل الي 7200 مرة اخري قبل النزول

----------


## ibnbaghdad

> وماذا عن اليورو ين يا اخوان  
> هل سياخذ طريق الدولار ين  ويذهب هو الاخر الى الاعلى 
> فى انتظار رايكم ورجاء اجيبونى لانى متورط بالشراء من مناطق بعيده 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا

   

> اخي لديه هدف بإذن الله 107.65 تقريبا منها نراقبه مالم يكسر 107.29 متوقع يصعد صعود تصحيحي  
> وللمعلومية اليورو ين هدفه العام بإذن الله 104 
> والله الموفق

 *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه كانت اجابة اخونا الجميل لاحد الاعضاء وارجو ان يكون ذو نفع اليك 
شكرا جزيلا اخي الجميل معجب جدا بتحليلاتك ومتابع معك ولكن بصمت ويارب يوفقك ويوفقنا جميعا ان شاء الله تعالى 
والسلام عليكم*

----------


## kon-sy

> الدولار ين والله اعلم فوق 84.75 احتمال الصعود بإذن الله 87 للــــ 88 ومنها نبيع بستوب 89  بهدف بإذن الله 85\84  واخذ الحذر لو كسر 85   والله الموفق

 
يا أخي والله العظيم أنت رائع ...  
الله لا يحرمنا منك يا حئ ... 
ويطولنا بعمرك يا سيدي وتاج راسي ابو مروان الغالي  
والله يجعلك من الذين طال عمرهم وحسن عملهم ... 
انت انسان غير عادي .. 
لأ اكيد انت مو انسان ... أكيد انت ملك .. أو من جنس أرقى وأنقى من جنس البشر  
الله يخلينا ياك .. وتعيش وتكتب توصيات  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
تحياتي إلك  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> يا أخي والله العظيم أنت رائع ...  
> الله لا يحرمنا منك يا حئ ... 
> ويطولنا بعمرك يا سيدي وتاج راسي ابو مروان الغالي  
> والله يجعلك من الذين طال عمرهم وحسن عملهم ... 
> انت انسان غير عادي .. 
> لأ اكيد انت مو انسان ... أكيد انت ملك .. أو من جنس أرقى وأنقى من جنس البشر  
> الله يخلينا ياك .. وتعيش وتكتب توصيات  
> تحياتي إلك

 بارك الله فيك اخي اعطيتني اكثر من حقي

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الكريم ابو مروان بعد ثبان النيوزلندي فوق 7000
> هل متوقع يصل الي 7200 مرة اخري قبل النزول

 هلا اخي  النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 7045   انا اليوم وصيت عليه وهو عند 7120 كبيع بستوب 7141  والحمد لله حتى اللحظة ربحان مايقارب 80 نقطة  الان راقب النقطة 7001 مالم تكسر متوقع الصعود فاما صعود لبناء موجه هابطة او الصعود لهدف بإذن الله 7200  المهم لا تستعجل رجاء خاص فاذا كنت لازلت بالبيع لاتغلق الابعد تاكد من الارتداد   كسر 7001 متوقع بيواصل نزوله ولك حادث حديث  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> وماذا عن اليورو ين يا اخوان  
> هل سياخذ طريق الدولار ين ويذهب هو الاخر الى الاعلى 
> فى انتظار رايكم ورجاء اجيبونى لانى متورط بالشراء من مناطق بعيده 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا

 هلا اخي  احتمال يجاري الدولار ين والله اعلم  اليورو ين السعر الحالي 107.45 والله اعلم    الان راقب النقطة 107.07 مالم تكسر احتمال صعود تصحيحي والله اعلم  ولا للاستعجال بالمراقبة اولا واكرر لديه هدف عام 104 بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8970  راقبه مالم يخترق 9000 فهو للبيع وهدف البيع بإذن الله 8750 ومتوقع اكثر من ذلك والله اعلم  اليورو ساتكلم عنه فيما بعد

   لاتفريط بالاسترالي دولارررررررررررر   وضع الستوب على نقطة الدخول وحجز 10 نقاط  من الربح للاحتياط

----------


## go.link

> هلا اخي  احتمال يجاري الدولار ين والله اعلم  اليورو ين السعر الحالي 107.45 والله اعلم    الان راقب النقطة 107.07 مالم تكسر احتمال صعود تصحيحي والله اعلم  ولا للاستعجال بالمراقبة اولا واكرر لديه هدف عام 104 بإذن الله  والله الموفق

 والى اين سياخذه التحيح ان ارتد 
وماهى اهميه النقطه 107.30 لهذه العمله حيث انى رايت كثيرا من  الاعضاء يتحدثون عنها 
وهل يوجد احتمال وصوله لمناطق 109 مره اخرى ام ان هذه هى الزياره الاخيره 
الله يسترها

----------


## أبو محمد.

كم تتوقع يهبط الكيبل اليوم حتى نشترية مشكور

----------


## aljameel

> والى اين سياخذه التحيح ان ارتد 
> وماهى اهميه النقطه 107.30 لهذه العمله حيث انى رايت كثيرا من الاعضاء يتحدثون عنها 
> وهل يوجد احتمال وصوله لمناطق 109 مره اخرى ام ان هذه هى الزياره الاخيره 
> الله يسترها

 النقطة المهمة الان 107.07 مالم تكسر احتمال كبير يصعد للـ 109 والله اعلم  ولكن للمعلومية مجرد كسره للـ 107.48 المجال مفتوح له بالنزول والله اعلم انما نحاول في حال لم تكسر 107.07 نستفيد من الصعود التصحيحي بإذن الله

----------


## go.link

> النقطة المهمة الان 107.07 مالم تكسر احتمال كبير يصعد للـ 109 والله اعلم  ولكن للمعلومية مجرد كسره للـ 107.48 المجال مفتوح له بالنزول والله اعلم انما نحاول في حال لم تكسر 107.07 نستفيد من الصعود التصحيحي بإذن الله

 الله يسترها  
جزاك الله كل الخير اخى الكريم 
وان شاء الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> كم تتوقع يهبط الكيبل اليوم حتى نشترية مشكور

 كم اليوم يهبط بصراحة صعب اقولك كم  
انما للنزول والله اعلم حتى اللحظة وشاهد اخر مشاركة له كتبتها لم يتبقى الا كسر اللو السابق مجرد كسره سيذهب بإذن الله لاهدافه  
والله الموفق

----------


## asmk

> الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5525  تحت 1.5600 فهو للنزول بإذن الله انما لو صعد فوق 1.5575 اخذ الحذر وممكن اخذها كاستوب   هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.5400\1.5350  ومنها نراقب النقطة 1.5326 مالم تكسر تكون ستوب للشراء ومتوقع الصعود للتصحيح  في حال كسرت متوقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم  المهم لا للاستعجال رجاء بالمراقبة اولا  والله الموفق

 لمن يريد راي اخونا الجميل في الكيبل

----------


## مبارز

,وفيت ما قصرت اخي الجميل ابو مروان شكر الله لك مجهودك العظيم معانا و دقتك و حرصك الواضح في تحليلاتك 
ادلم الله عليك نعمة العلم و البصيرة

----------


## shark99

اخى الكريم aljameel ... انا اشوف انك تقوم بمجهود يشكر عليه ... 
بس انا اقترح الاتى :  هو انك تضع الاهداف مع العملات مع الاستوب .. يعنى  مثلا : 
EUR /JPY  --  السعر الان - 108.67  --الهدف شراء  110.00 --  والاستوب  108.30 
او اى  تنظيم انت ترغب فيه ..  المهم يكون عندنا  وضوح  بوقت الدخول والاستوب والاهداف .. 
وانا متابع معاك ......

----------


## Osamadeer

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام وصبحكم الله بالخير
بالنسبة للكندي دولار هل الصعود الحالي مستمر وما الهدف التقريبي؟
وشكرا لكم

----------


## kon-sy

يا أخي ابو مروان   
من لا يشكر الناس .. لا يشكر الله ...  
والله العظيم يعجز اللسان عن شكر جميل فعالك .. ولذيذ صفاتك ... 
والله يعني لو كنت لديك .. لما رضيت إلا ان اكون خادما لك ..!! 
وأنا لا أبالغ  
لأن الرسول الأعظم عليه من ربي أفضل صلاة وأتم تسليم يقول فيما رواه عن ربه في الحديث القدسي :  " الخلق عيال الله ... أحبهم إلى الله  أنفعهم لعياله  "   
ولا أريد أن أزيد على ذلك شيئا .. 
دمتم بود  
وبارك الله في عمركم .. ومالكم وولدكم  
وتقبل طاعاتكم ... وأورثكم الفردوس الأعلى بغير حساب  
هو ولي ذلك والقادر عليه

----------


## مبارز

الأخ الكريم ابو مروان بعد كسر الين منطقة الدعم القوي عند 84 هل سيواصل الهبوط ام التصحيح هل نخرج من السوق الان 
بالنسبة لليورو و النيوزلندي والاسترالي هل ممكن توالي التحليل اخي الكريم حتي نستمر  في متابعة العملة متابعة جيدة

----------


## ibnbaghdad

*اخي الجميل جزيت خيرا وجزاك الله كل الخير على ماتقوم به من عمل خير ويارب الرزق الوفير لك ولنا
وتحقيق الربح بفضل الله وبفضل تحليلاتك ويارب يوفقك وينير دربك دائما*

----------


## (Fanta)

هل اليورو دولار سيكمل الصعود يا اخوانى ام انة سيعاود الهبوط مرة اخرى؟ 
فى الحقيقة كنت بايع و كان هناك ربح و بعد ظهور الخبر كل ربحى تحول الى خسارة؟
ارجو الافادة

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو تحت 1.2730 متوقع النزول للـ 1.2630 تقريبا ومنها نراقبه مالم يكسر 1.2563 متوقع الصعود للتصحيح كسرها بيواصل نزوله

  اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبروك لمن أستفاد منه نزول وصعود  المهم من دخل به يبقى به هدفنا بإذن الله 1.2740  من الهدف نراقبه مالم يخترق 1.2785 نبيع وهي الستوب  من لم يدخل شراء يراقبه عند 1.2640 تقريبا ويدخل شراء والستوب 1.2590  والله الموفق

----------


## أبو محمد.

ممكن تحليلك للكيبل مشكور

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5525  تحت 1.5600 فهو للنزول بإذن الله انما لو صعد فوق 1.5575 اخذ الحذر وممكن اخذها كاستوب   هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.5400\1.5350  ومنها نراقب النقطة 1.5326 مالم تكسر تكون ستوب للشراء ومتوقع الصعود للتصحيح  في حال كسرت متوقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم  المهم لا للاستعجال رجاء بالمراقبة اولا   والله الموفق

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروك لمن أستفاد منه نزول وصعود  المهم اي صعود فهو فرصة للبيع يهمنا انه تحت 1.5700 وهي الستوب للبيع  مناطق بيع اتوقع والله اعلم جيدة 1.5470 و 1.5550 للـ 1.5600  فرجاء خاص توزيع العقد على كذا بيع بنفس العقد مجزء  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> يا أخي ابو مروان   
> من لا يشكر الناس .. لا يشكر الله ...  
> والله العظيم يعجز اللسان عن شكر جميل فعالك .. ولذيذ صفاتك ... 
> والله يعني لو كنت لديك .. لما رضيت إلا ان اكون خادما لك ..!! 
> وأنا لا أبالغ  
> لأن الرسول الأعظم عليه من ربي أفضل صلاة وأتم تسليم يقول فيما رواه عن ربه في الحديث القدسي :  " الخلق عيال الله ... أحبهم إلى الله أنفعهم لعياله "   
> ولا أريد أن أزيد على ذلك شيئا .. 
> دمتم بود  
> وبارك الله في عمركم .. ومالكم وولدكم  
> ...

 جزاك الله خير اخي والله يقدرني على خدمتكم جميعا 
واشكرك على الثقة

----------


## aljameel

> ,وفيت ما قصرت اخي الجميل ابو مروان شكر الله لك مجهودك العظيم معانا و دقتك و حرصك الواضح في تحليلاتك 
> ادلم الله عليك نعمة العلم و البصيرة

  

> *اخي الجميل جزيت خيرا وجزاك الله كل الخير على ماتقوم به من عمل خير ويارب الرزق الوفير لك ولنا* *وتحقيق الربح بفضل الله وبفضل تحليلاتك ويارب يوفقك وينير دربك دائما*

 جزاكم الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> الأخ الكريم ابو مروان بعد كسر الين منطقة الدعم القوي عند 84 هل سيواصل الهبوط ام التصحيح هل نخرج من السوق الان 
> بالنسبة لليورو و النيوزلندي والاسترالي هل ممكن توالي التحليل اخي الكريم حتي نستمر في متابعة العملة متابعة جيدة

 الدولار ين كهدف عام له بإذن الله 81 متى يصل له الله اعلم  
اليورو تكلمت به الاسترالي متابع له هو والنيوزلندي مجرد ارى جديد سابلغ به او اي فرصه لهم

----------


## kon-sy

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروك لمن أستفاد منه نزول وصعود  المهم اي صعود فهو فرصة للبيع يهمنا انه تحت 1.5700 وهي الستوب للبيع  مناطق بيع اتوقع والله اعلم جيدة 1.5470 و 1.5550 للـ 1.5600  فرجاء خاص توزيع العقد على كذا بيع بنفس العقد مجزء  والله الموفق

  
الله يجزيك كل خير يا سيدنا ومعلمنا أبو مروان   
تسلم الانامل اللي كتبت هالتوصيات .. 
بانتظار مزيدك .. يا كريم يا ابن الكرام   
لك كل الود     :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5934  هذه التوصية تحتاج متابعه اولا باول لا احد يلؤمني بها انما اجده فرصة احتمال تصيب ونستفيد منه  الان فوق 1.5900 متوقع الصعود بإذن الله للـ 1.5970 منها نراقبه مالم يخترق 1.6000 احتمال مواصلة الصعود مجرد يصعد فوق 1.6000 نرفع الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح وهكذا احتمال يواصل صعوده للـ 1.6380 للـ 1.6450 وهي منطقة بيع بستوب 1.6500 هل يصل منطقة البيع ام لا الله اعلم انما المعطيات التي امامي ؤبتقول فوق 1.6000 متوقع يصعد لمنطقة البيع شرط اختراق 1.6315 مالم تخترق تكون ستوب للبيع فاحتمال يصعد للـ 1.6220\30 ويكتفى الله اعلم  الان في حال صعد للـ 1.5970 ولم يخترق 1.6000 متوقع النزول   رجاء خاص بالمراقبة ولا للاستعجال  والله الموفق

----------


## shark99

ا 

> للهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
> مبروك لمن أستفاد منه نزول وصعود 
> المهم اي صعود فهو فرصة للبيع يهمنا انه تحت 1.5700 وهي الستوب للبيع 
> مناطق بيع اتوقع والله اعلم جيدة 1.5470 و 1.5550 للـ 1.5600 
> فرجاء خاص توزيع العقد على كذا بيع بنفس العقد مجزء 
> والله الموفق

 
جزاك الله خير اخى  aljameel  ...  بس انت لم تذكر الاستوب .. يعنى لو اخذنا من 1.5470 كما قلت .. كم هو حد الاستوب ..؟ 
واذا اخذنا من 1.5550  كم هو الاستوب ...؟؟؟ يعنى 50 نقطه ولا 30 ولا كم ... وهل عندك حد معين للاستوب بشكل عام ..  
يعنى انا ملاحظ ان اغلب المتداولين يضعون مثلا للاسترالى مابين 20 - 25 نقطه استوب .. والمجنون  والكيبل 30 - 50 نقطه مثلا  .. وانت ماريك اخى ؟؟ 
وحنا متابعين معاكم ...

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 106.96  مراقبته لو صعد للـ 107.50 + - تقريبا البيع بالمراقبة وعدم الاستعجال  المهم تحت 108 وهي الستوب   هدفه الرئيسي بإذن الله 104 وانتم وقناعتكم   لو صعد فوق 108 الانتظار حتى نحدد له نقطة اخرى للبيع  انما كهدف عام عام له 104 ومتوقع كسر 100والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ا  
> جزاك الله خير اخى aljameel ... بس انت لم تذكر الاستوب .. يعنى لو اخذنا من 1.5470 كما قلت .. كم هو حد الاستوب ..؟ 
> واذا اخذنا من 1.5550 كم هو الاستوب ...؟؟؟ يعنى 50 نقطه ولا 30 ولا كم ... وهل عندك حد معين للاستوب بشكل عام ..  
> يعنى انا ملاحظ ان اغلب المتداولين يضعون مثلا للاسترالى مابين 20 - 25 نقطه استوب .. والمجنون والكيبل 30 - 50 نقطه مثلا .. وانت ماريك اخى ؟؟ 
> وحنا متابعين معاكم ...

 اخي الستوب 1.5700  
انما في حال صعد لمناطق بيع اعلى نستفيد من الصعود 
فرجاء توزيع العقد على كذا جزء فرضا دخولك النقطة بدولار وزع الدولار على كذا دخول 
والله يكتب الخير للجميع

----------


## aljameel

رجاء لا للاستعجال الان السوق حركته ضعيفة

----------


## 1824

الباوند فرنك الفرصة قائمة

----------


## المكيحلي

اخي الجميل انا يايع اليورو دولار من هذه الاسعار2680 هل تتوقع ينزل الى 2640

----------


## رشدي

النفط ظروري يا استاذنا 
عاجل بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل انا يايع اليورو دولار من هذه الاسعار2680 هل تتوقع ينزل الى 2640

 هو المفروض ينزل  للـ 1.2640 ولكن لست متاكد 100؛%

----------


## aljameel

> النفط ظروري يا استاذنا 
> عاجل بارك الله فيك

 هلا بالغالي رشدي اذا ممكن تعطيني وقت اخر لاني مستعجل الان بالخروج  
وبإذن الله بس ارجع احلله لك على رواق 
سامحني اخي

----------


## المكيحلي

اللله يعطيك العافيه والصحه

----------


## salman123

يعطيك العافيه اخوي الجميل ... 
اذا ممكن تبين توجه زوج ( الدولار _ فرنك ) حيث اني قمت بشرائه من 1.0314  
ولك جزيل الشكر ...

----------


## shark99

انا متابع معاك هذا الاسبوع ديمو ... الاسبوع القادم معاك بالحقيقي  ان شاءالله .. 
 يعنى اشوف انك توقعاتك فوق الــ 90 % .. ماشاءالله ...  
بس عندى ملاحظه :  لو تعطي التعليمات بشكل محدد ..  
 يعنى تقول الحين يلا بيع من السعر الفلانى وستوب لحد الحد الفلانى .. كان يكون شغلك متكامل ..  
والله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه ..

----------


## aljameel

> يعطيك العافيه اخوي الجميل ... 
> اذا ممكن تبين توجه زوج ( الدولار _ فرنك ) حيث اني قمت بشرائه من 1.0314  
> ولك جزيل الشكر ...

 هلا اخي  الدولار فرنك والله اعلم فوق 1.0256 وهي الستوب متوقع الصعود هدف الصعود بإذن الله 1.0500\550 ولكن يجب مراقبته عند 1.0380\400 احتمال يرتد منها فراقب النقطة 1.0430 باختراقها بإذن الله مواصل صعوده في حال لم تخترق وارتد مكن 1.0380 تقريبا قد تزيد بعض الشي فاغلق وادخل بيع بستوب 430  في حال الان كسر الستوب 1.0256 سيذهب بإذن الله 1.0150\100 وابعد من ذلك والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> انا متابع معاك هذا الاسبوع ديمو ... الاسبوع القادم معاك بالحقيقي ان شاءالله .. 
> يعنى اشوف انك توقعاتك فوق الــ 90 % .. ماشاءالله ...  
> بس عندى ملاحظه : لو تعطي التعليمات بشكل محدد ..  
> يعنى تقول الحين يلا بيع من السعر الفلانى وستوب لحد الحد الفلانى .. كان يكون شغلك متكامل ..  
> والله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه ..

 هلا اخي حياك الله بين اخوتك واشكرك على الثقة 
اخي انا اضع لك حرية الاختيار بالدخول حتى تتمكن من اقرب ستوب ممكن السوق ليس له أمان

----------


## أبو محمد.

ممكن تحليلك للكيبل لو تكرمت مشكور

----------


## aljameel

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروك لمن أستفاد منه نزول وصعود  المهم اي صعود فهو فرصة للبيع يهمنا انه تحت 1.5700 وهي الستوب للبيع  مناطق بيع اتوقع والله اعلم جيدة 1.5470 و 1.5550 للـ 1.5600  فرجاء خاص توزيع العقد على كذا بيع بنفس العقد مجزء   والله الموفق

 الكيبل من دخل بيع من 1.5470 يضع الستوب 1.5450  مجرد كسره الان 1.5371 سيواصل نزوله بإذن الله للـ 1.5300\320  كسر 1.5284 سيواصل نزوله مالم تكسر احتمال يصعد للتصحيح ولكن لا للاستعجال بالاغلاق  متوقع بنسبة كبيرة كسرها والله اعلم انما ذكرتها للاحتياط  المهم الان يجب كسر اللو 1.5371 ليواصل نزوله مالم تكسر نتوقع الذهاب لمنطقة البيع الاخرى 1.5550 للـ 1.5600   والله الموفق

----------


## اماراتي

السلام عليكم 
شحالك اخوي الجميل 
بالنسبة لليورو ين متى يصعد 
و هل ممكن يوصل لل 113  و متى تقريبا ( الرينج ) 
يعطيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــك العافيه

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 106.96  مراقبته لو صعد للـ 107.50 + - تقريبا البيع بالمراقبة وعدم الاستعجال  المهم تحت 108 وهي الستوب   هدفه الرئيسي بإذن الله 104 وانتم وقناعتكم   لو صعد فوق 108 الانتظار حتى نحدد له نقطة اخرى للبيع  انما كهدف عام عام له 104 ومتوقع كسر 100والله اعلم   والله الموفق

   والله اعلم ان اليورو ين اكتفى بالصعود للـ 107.05  المهم راقبوه تحت 107 متوقع مواصلة النزول بإذن الله  لا للاستعجال والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> شحالك اخوي الجميل 
> بالنسبة لليورو ين متى يصعد 
> و هل ممكن يوصل لل 113 و متى تقريبا ( الرينج ) 
> يعطيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــك العافيه

 هلا اخي حياك الله بخير عساك بخير 
الان انزلت له مشاركة

----------


## ابوحاتم999

> الكيبل من دخل بيع من 1.5470 يضع الستوب 1.5450  مجرد كسره الان 1.5371 سيواصل نزوله بإذن الله للـ 1.5300\320  كسر 1.5284 سيواصل نزوله مالم تكسر احتمال يصعد للتصحيح ولكن لا للاستعجال بالاغلاق  متوقع بنسبة كبيرة كسرها والله اعلم انما ذكرتها للاحتياط  المهم الان يجب كسر اللو 1.5371 ليواصل نزوله مالم تكسر نتوقع الذهاب لمنطقة البيع الاخرى 1.5550 للـ 1.5600   والله الموفق

 صباح الخير اخوي الجميل  
مدري تقول من دخل بيع ب1.5470 ويضع التوب 1.5450 مدري قصدك الستوب 1.5550  والا انا غلطان  ,,,   
ويعطيك الف عافيه على هالجهووود  ,,,,,

----------


## اماراتي

فاهم عليك اخوي 
بس اللي اقصده هل يمكن يصعد لل113 بعد اسبوع او شهر او شهرين 
و تسلم

----------


## aljameel

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبروك لمن أستفاد منه نزول وصعود  المهم من دخل به يبقى به هدفنا بإذن الله 1.2740 من الهدف نراقبه مالم يخترق 1.2785 نبيع وهي الستوب  من لم يدخل شراء يراقبه عند 1.2640 تقريبا ويدخل شراء والستوب 1.2590   والله الموفق

 هذه توصية اليورو المهم مراقبته كلما كان فوق 1.2640 متوقع بيواصل صعوده للنقاط التي ذكرتها تحت 1.2640 اخذ الحذر رجاء خاص   انا واضع الستوب 1.2590 ارغب برفع الستوب للو الحالي 1.2616 للاحتياط   فوات ربح ولاخسارة فلتكت خسارتنا لمن دخل به صغيره  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير اخوي الجميل 
> مدري تقول من دخل بيع ب1.5470 ويضع التوب 1.5450 مدري قصدك الستوب 1.5550 والا انا غلطان ,,, 
> ويعطيك الف عافيه على هالجهووود ,,,,,

 اخي انا وضعت نقاط بيع من ضمنها 1.5470 وذكرت نقاط اخرى كالبيع من 1.5550 للـ 1.5600 
اقصد حتى نستفيد منه مكن دخل بيع من 1.5470 في حال صعد نطلع ب 20 نقطة ونبيع من فوق بنفس الستوب السابق 1.5700 
في حال واصل نزول فنحن معه والحمد لله بائعين من 1.5470 
وحتى اللحظة النزول هو الاقرب من الصعود انما كل شي وارد

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
صباح الخير أستاذي الغالي تقبل الله منا ومنك الطاعة ....... اللهم آمين  
بارك الله بك ورزقك وأهلك الجنة على ماتقدمه لنا  
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> والله اعلم ان اليورو ين اكتفى بالصعود للـ 107.05  المهم راقبوه تحت 107 متوقع مواصلة النزول بإذن الله   لا للاستعجال والله الموفق

 ابو مروان طيب لو حبينا نشترى وناخد موجة تصحيح لاعلى نشترى منين بالظبط

----------


## aljameel

> فاهم عليك اخوي 
> بس اللي اقصده هل يمكن يصعد لل113 بعد اسبوع او شهر او شهرين 
> و تسلم

 اخي بصراحة تحت 110 لا ارى الا النزول والله اعلم لو صعد فوق 1109 احتمال يصل للـ 113 
انما المعطيات التي امامي حتى اللحظة هو النزول والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> صباح الخير أستاذي الغالي تقبل الله منا ومنك الطاعة ....... اللهم آمين  
> بارك الله بك ورزقك وأهلك الجنة على ماتقدمه لنا  
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هلا اخي صاحب وجزاك الله خير

----------


## zaki el demerdash

> والله اعلم ان اليورو ين اكتفى بالصعود للـ 107.05  المهم راقبوه تحت 107 متوقع مواصلة النزول بإذن الله  لا للاستعجال والله الموفق

 ياخوي اسالك بالله أنا بايع يورو ين و استرليني ين...الان بعد الخبر الايجابي ما هي وجهته وهل هناك امل يعود الليلة لل 06.00 و لل 1 129.32

----------


## اماراتي

تسلم اخوي الجميل 
و الله خلها على ربك متوهق 
انا مشتري من 112 و 111 و 110 و 109 و 108 
الله يعين 
و تسلم اخوي الجميل

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان طيب لو حبينا نشترى وناخد موجة تصحيح لاعلى نشترى منين بالظبط

 بصراحة انك تشتري لا انصح به انما البيع هو الغالب ولو بعت وصعد بك 200 نقطة والله اعلم الا له نزول  
انما الشراء والله اعلم به مخاطرة 
انت كان معك عقد بيع وسألتني عنه اكثر من مرة هل اغلقته ام لا

----------


## aljameel

> ياخوي اسالك بالله أنا بايع يورو ين و استرليني ين...الان بعد الخبر الايجابي ما هي وجهته وهل هناك امل يعود الليلة لل 06.00 و لل 1 129.32

 اخي لا تسألني بالله على تحليل هو اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى فما انا الا مجتهد اصيب واخطي  
انا ذكرت من قبل ومن فترة انا هدف المجنون بإذن الله  123 وذكرت اكثر من مرة تحت 138.60 فهو للنزول  
واليورو ين  هدفه بإذن الله 104 قابل للزيادة واحتمال يكسر 100 
 انما متى الوصول الله اعلم هل يصلو اهدافهم الله اعلم  
والله يا اخي لو اوكد لك  100% اكون كاذب فصعب الجزم بالشي هذا سوق صعب الجزم به انما نتعامل بما امامنا من معطيات والمعطيات بتقول كذا اهدافهم هل يصلو ام لا الله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> تسلم اخوي الجميل 
> و الله خلها على ربك متوهق 
> انا مشتري من 112 و 111 و 110 و 109 و 108 
> الله يعين 
> و تسلم اخوي الجميل

  
الله يفرجها عليك ويبعد عنك وعنا جميعا الخسارة امين يارب العالمين

----------


## أبو محمد.

كم تتوقع يصعد الباوند دولار تقريبا  حتى نبيع

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> بصراحة انك تشتري لا انصح به انما البيع هو الغالب ولو بعت وصعد بك 200 نقطة والله اعلم الا له نزول  
> انما الشراء والله اعلم به مخاطرة 
> انت كان معك عقد بيع وسألتني عنه اكثر من مرة هل اغلقته ام لا

   الحمد لله قفلته وكتبتلك من 3 صفحات فاتو كلمات شكر كتيرة بس انت ماخدتش بالك  :Big Grin:  ولله الحمد بس طبعا مستنتش كل هذا النزول  :AA:

----------


## aljameel

> كم تتوقع يصعد الباوند دولار تقريبا حتى نبيع

 اخي تحت 1.5470 متوقع بيواصل نزوله كما ذكرت لهدف بإذن الله 1.5300 تقريبا 
في حال صعد فوق 1.5470 متوقع الصعود لنقاط البيع من 1.5550 للـ 1.5600 او من اقرب نقطة للستوب في حال صعد 
والستوب 1.5700 والهدف بإذن الله 1.5300 قابل للزيادة وابعد من ذلك بكثير والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله قفلته وكتبتلك من 3 صفحات فاتو كلمات شكر كتيرة بس انت ماخدتش بالك   ولله الحمد بس طبعا مستنتش كل هذا النزول

 الحمد لله المهم طلعت بربح بالنسبة لمشاركتك  لم انتبه لها 
ارجوك ثم ارجوك لاتعمل الابستوب نصيحة قرأت لك مشاركة بموضوع اخر والله احزنني خسارتك  
فنصيحة لاتعمل اخي  الا والستوب امام عينك

----------


## zaki el demerdash

> اخي لا تسألني بالله على تحليل هو اجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى فما انا الا مجتهد اصيب واخطي  
> انا ذكرت من قبل ومن فترة انا هدف المجنون بإذن الله  123 وذكرت اكثر من مرة تحت 138.60 فهو للنزول  
> واليورو ين  هدفه بإذن الله 104 قابل للزيادة واحتمال يكسر 100 
>  انما متى الوصول الله اعلم هل يصلو اهدافهم الله اعلم  
> والله يا اخي لو اوكد لك  100% اكون كاذب فصعب الجزم بالشي هذا سوق صعب الجزم به انما نتعامل بما امامنا من معطيات والمعطيات بتقول كذا اهدافهم هل يصلو ام لا الله اعلم 
> والله الموفق

 معلش طيب هو طالع الان كم تتوقع صعوده قي الزوجين...؟؟
معلش اخي لان المارجن اصبح قريب...والله المستعان...

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> الحمد لله المهم طلعت بربح بالنسبة لمشاركتك لم انتبه لها 
> ارجوك ثم ارجوك لاتعمل الابستوب نصيحة قرأت لك مشاركة بموضوع اخر والله احزنني خسارتك  
> فنصيحة لاتعمل اخي الا والستوب امام عينك

  فعلا اخى ابو مروان ال يشتغل من غير استوب بيكون خطر جدا وقدر الله وما شاء فعل على كل حال

----------


## scalping

اخي الكريم ارجوك انصحي ما العمل بهذه الصفقات علما بانه الى الان خسارتي بها ثلث حسابي 
ارجوك

----------


## صاحب هدف

أستاذي العزيز من أيام وانا ناوي أسألك عن زوج والليلة إتذكرت  
الباوند أسترالي gbp/aud 
ما رأيك به أرى أنه عندما يتحرك يتحرك بخفة وأيام 500 نقطة بيوم واحد  
حاليا بقاله أيام عند 7537  
فياريت رأيك فيه لو كنت بتابعه  
وشكرا مقدما

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الكريم ارجوك انصحي ما العمل بهذه الصفقات علما بانه الى الان خسارتي بها ثلث حسابي 
> ارجوك

 اخي ان تصبر عليهم وحسابك يتحمل والله اعلم كلاهما للنزول ولو صعدو الان مصيرهم النزول بإذن الله 
فأن حسابك لايتحمل فالتزم الستوب افضل لك

----------


## scalping

بارك الله فيك استاذي وجازك الله كل خير

----------


## zaki el demerdash

> معلش طيب هو طالع الان كم تتوقع صعوده قي الزوجين...؟؟
> معلش اخي لان المارجن اصبح قريب...والله المستعان...

 اخي معلش الرد...انا في وضع اقل مايقل عليه...ورطة ورطة ورطة...
هو الان 106.84 و 130.21

----------


## aljameel

> أستاذي العزيز من أيام وانا ناوي أسألك عن زوج والليلة إتذكرت  
> الباوند أسترالي gbp/aud 
> ما رأيك به أرى أنه عندما يتحرك يتحرك بخفة وأيام 500 نقطة بيوم واحد  
> حاليا بقاله أيام عند 7537  
> فياريت رأيك فيه لو كنت بتابعه  
> وشكرا مقدما

 والله اعلم تحت 7537 فهو للنزول  
ولكن لا انصحك به السبيرد عالي به

----------


## رشدي

نسيت النفط يا حبيبنا

----------


## نوره

> نسيت النفط يا حبيبنا

  ؟؟؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> نسيت النفط يا حبيبنا

   أسف يارشدي فعلا نسيت ارجو معذرتي  شوف ياغالي النقطة المهمة له هي 71.09 مالم تكسر متوقع الصعود بإذن الله   الصعود بيكون للـ 74 تقريبا كلما صعد فوق 74.70 تقريبا بنقول سلام للنزول فمتوقع بيواصل صعوده لاهداف باختراق الهاي  في حال كسر 71.09 متوقع النزول تقريبا للـ 64 واحتمال 60 ولست متاكد 100%  الان راقب النقطة 70.88 تكون ستوب للشراء اذا كسرت نراقب النقطة الاهم 71.09  اكرر أسفي لك

----------


## aljameel

> اخي معلش الرد...انا في وضع اقل مايقل عليه...ورطة ورطة ورطة...
> هو الان 106.84 و 130.21

 اخي راقب الهاي لليوم اما ان تضعه ستوب لك او تعمل هدك بعد اختراقه  
وتراقب النقطة 108 لليورو ين المهم تحت 108.72 فهو للنزول بعد تاكد تغلق الهدك 
ونفس الشي للمجنون تقريبا عند النقطة 131.30 في حال اخترق الهاي 
وأسف على التاخير لسبب عدم مقدرتي على الدخول للمنتدى

----------


## نوره

استاذنا ،،، بالنسبة لليورو ين ... هل تتوقع مواصلة صعوده لاهداف عليا ؟

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 106.82 
راقبو الهاي لليوم تحته فهو للنزول  
في حال اخترق الهاي متوقع الصعود للـ 108 تقريبا من 108 بنراقبه وندخل بيع او من اقرب نقطة للستوب 
الستوب 108.72 
الهدف بإذن الله 106 وعند الهدف لكل حادث حديث ولو واصل بعد الهدف خليكم فيه 
والله الموفق

----------


## kon-sy

> اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 106.82 
> راقبو الهاي لليوم تحته فهو للنزول  
> في حال اخترق الهاي متوقع الصعود للـ 108 تقريبا من 108 بنراقبه وندخل بيع او من اقرب نقطة للستوب 
> الستوب 108.72 
> الهدف بإذن الله 106 وعند الهدف لكل حادث حديث ولو واصل بعد الهدف خليكم فيه 
> والله الموفق

  

> اخي ان تصبر عليهم وحسابك يتحمل والله اعلم كلاهما للنزول ولو صعدو الان مصيرهم النزول بإذن الله 
> فأن حسابك لايتحمل فالتزم الستوب افضل لك

  

> والله اعلم تحت 7537 فهو للنزول  
> ولكن لا انصحك به السبيرد عالي به

    

> أسف يارشدي فعلا نسيت ارجو معذرتي  شوف ياغالي النقطة المهمة له هي 71.09 مالم تكسر متوقع الصعود بإذن الله   الصعود بيكون للـ 74 تقريبا كلما صعد فوق 74.70 تقريبا بنقول سلام للنزول فمتوقع بيواصل صعوده لاهداف باختراق الهاي  في حال كسر 71.09 متوقع النزول تقريبا للـ 64 واحتمال 60 ولست متاكد 100%  الان راقب النقطة 70.88 تكون ستوب للشراء اذا كسرت نراقب النقطة الاهم 71.09  اكرر أسفي لك

  

> اخي راقب الهاي لليوم اما ان تضعه ستوب لك او تعمل هدك بعد اختراقه  
> وتراقب النقطة 108 لليورو ين المهم تحت 108.72 فهو للنزول بعد تاكد تغلق الهدك 
> ونفس الشي للمجنون تقريبا عند النقطة 131.30 في حال اخترق الهاي 
> وأسف على التاخير لسبب عدم مقدرتي على الدخول للمنتدى

  

> اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 106.82 
> راقبو الهاي لليوم تحته فهو للنزول  
> في حال اخترق الهاي متوقع الصعود للـ 108 تقريبا من 108 بنراقبه وندخل بيع او من اقرب نقطة للستوب 
> الستوب 108.72 
> الهدف بإذن الله 106 وعند الهدف لكل حادث حديث ولو واصل بعد الهدف خليكم فيه 
> والله الموفق

 
فعلا  أعجز عن إيجاد كلمة تصف شكري وامتناني لصبرك وتواجدك معنا وإيناسك لنا .... 
لا أملك سيدي إلا أن أقول جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء 
لأنه هو وحده القادر على مكافئتك ... 
أما نحن فبشر وضعفاء .. !! 
اعذرني اذا أطلت  
لك أحر السلام وأطيب التحيات  
ودمت بخير     :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## رشدي

> أسف يارشدي فعلا نسيت ارجو معذرتي  شوف ياغالي النقطة المهمة له هي 71.09 مالم تكسر متوقع الصعود بإذن الله   الصعود بيكون للـ 74 تقريبا كلما صعد فوق 74.70 تقريبا بنقول سلام للنزول فمتوقع بيواصل صعوده لاهداف باختراق الهاي  في حال كسر 71.09 متوقع النزول تقريبا للـ 64 واحتمال 60 ولست متاكد 100%  الان راقب النقطة 70.88 تكون ستوب للشراء اذا كسرت نراقب النقطة الاهم 71.09   اكرر أسفي لك

    الف شكر علي كرمك يا عمي :Eh S(7):   بارك الله فيك وفي اولادك

----------


## مبارز

اخونا الكريم ابو مروان لا نحصي الثناء الا علي الله
حفظك الله و بارك الله فيك 
متابعة قوية و فعالة بدقة متاهية اكرمك الله 
لا اجد كلمات توفيك حقك و لكني سأقول لك  "أدام الله عليك نعمة نور البصيرة و دوام العطاء من الله تبارك و تعالي  الي اخوانك "

----------


## abo-ali

> الباوند فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5934  هذه التوصية تحتاج متابعه اولا باول لا احد يلؤمني بها انما اجده فرصة احتمال تصيب ونستفيد منه  الان فوق 1.5900 متوقع الصعود بإذن الله للـ 1.5970 منها نراقبه مالم يخترق 1.6000 احتمال مواصلة الصعود مجرد يصعد فوق 1.6000 نرفع الستوب وحجز جزء من الربح وهكذا احتمال يواصل صعوده للـ 1.6380 للـ 1.6450 وهي منطقة بيع بستوب 1.6500 هل يصل منطقة البيع ام لا الله اعلم انما المعطيات التي امامي ؤبتقول فوق 1.6000 متوقع يصعد لمنطقة البيع شرط اختراق 1.6315 مالم تخترق تكون ستوب للبيع فاحتمال يصعد للـ 1.6220\30 ويكتفى الله اعلم  الان في حال صعد للـ 1.5970 ولم يخترق 1.6000 متوقع النزول   رجاء خاص بالمراقبة ولا للاستعجال   والله الموفق

  السلام عليكم
اخي الجميل الله يجزاك خير  
هل التوصيه مازالت قائمه
انا دخلت شراء  من
1.5890

----------


## ابو منيف

> اخونا الكريم ابو مروان لا نحصي الثناء الا علي الله
> حفظك الله و بارك الله فيك 
> متابعة قوية و فعالة بدقة متاهية اكرمك الله 
> لا اجد كلمات توفيك حقك و لكني سأقول لك  "أدام الله عليك نعمة نور البصيرة و دوام العطاء من الله تبارك و تعالي  الي اخوانك "

 ومن ذا الذي يستطيع ان يحصي الثناء على الله سبحانه جل في علاه
اعتقد اخي انك اخطأت في التعبير 
وفقك الله لكل خير ............

----------


## مبارز

اخي الكريم انا ابدأ بهذة العبارة و هي لا نحصي الثناء الا  علي الله 
لأقدم الثناء و الشكر لله عز وجل 
قبل الثناء علي اخي الكريم ابو مروان 
و هي صيغة مبالغة تعني عدم القدرة علي الثناء علي الله كما ينبغي لجلال وجه الكريم

----------


## مبارز

اعتقد فهمتك اخي لا نحصي الثناء علي الله  هو التعبير السليم

----------


## ابو منيف

> اعتقد فهمتك اخي لا نحصي الثناء علي الله  هو التعبير السليم

 احسنت اخوي مبارز
جل من لايسهو
جعلك الله من المقبولين ........

----------


## رشدي

استاذنا ابو مروان    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t105197.html#post1820288

----------


## salman123

مرحبا اخي الجميل  ....   
اذا ممكن تبين توجه زوج ( الفرنك _ ين )  حيث اني قمت ببيعه من سعر  81.78   
هل تتوقع هبوطه الى 80 خلال الايام القادمه  ... 
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## shark99

اخوى abo ali   اذا صفقتك لحد الحين مااغلقتها  .. تكون رابح حد اللحظه 170 نقطه .. 
ماشاءالله اخوى (aljameel ) توصياتك ممتازة ..  بس بنسبه للباون / الدولار .. هو في صعود  مستمر ومااظن ينزل ..  واذا نزل مجرد تصحيح ومن ثم لصعود مستمر .. ودورت التصحيح تبداء على ماظن مابين الساعه 1 - 3 مساء  .. ولا شيراك اخى ( aljameel)   
ونريد رايك فى اليورو / ين .. هل في امل انه ينزل  نزلات كبيرة  .. ولا لا ..

----------


## مبارز

أخي الكريم ابو مروان 
رجاء موقف العملات الان الأسترالي و النيوزلندي و اليورو
رجاء المتابعة اخي الكريم احنا راكبين الموجة صح.

----------


## مبارز

الأخ ابو مروان رجاء المتابعة انت عارف غدا الجمعة و طبعا انقلاب  و اللغبطة كلها يوم الجمعة فرجاء متابعة التحليل

----------


## ibnbaghdad

الحمد لله على كل حال

----------


## Pips Hunter

> أخي الكريم ابو مروان 
> رجاء موقف العملات الان الأسترالي و النيوزلندي و اليورو
> رجاء المتابعة اخي الكريم احنا راكبين الموجة صح.

  

> الأخ ابو مروان رجاء المتابعة انت عارف غدا الجمعة و طبعا انقلاب  و اللغبطة كلها يوم الجمعة فرجاء متابعة التحليل

 اخى الكريم المبارز ، مع احترامي لأخى الجميل ما احد بيقدر يفيدك الا نفسك واذا احد بيعتمد على احد اعتماد كلي بيروح بداهيه .
التوصيات بنظري ما هى الا مؤيد او معارض لتحليلك انت و وجهه نظرك تجاه العمله ولا اري انه يمكن الآعتماد الكلي عليها ، لآن من الوارد موقف الزوج يتغير بأى لحظة وما بتلقي احد يفيدك لذلك يجب ان يكون عندك البديل .

----------


## aljameel

أسف اخوتي لعدم تواجدي معكم اليوم وامس واول امس لنشغالي   انا من قبل وضعت توصية للكيبل في حال ماكسر 1.5370 سيصعد لنقطة بيع انا وضعتها وهي البيع من 1.5550 للـ 1.5600 والحمد لله صعد لنقطة البيع وصل للـ 1.5596 بستوب 1.5700 وهدف بإذن الله 1.5300  الان العمل كالتالي مراقبة افتتاح السوق للاسبوع القادم   مالم يخترق الهاي 1.5596 فيكون الستوب  في حال اخترق الهاي البيع من 1.5670 + - تقريبا والستوب 1.5700  والهدف نفسه وقابل للزيادة لو واصل بعد الهدف   اليورو ين مراقبة الافتتاح مالم يخترق الهاي الحالي 108.88 فيكون الستوب للبيع  في حال اخترق الهاي 108.88 البيع من 109 للـ 109.50 او اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 110.20  الهدف بإذن الله 104 قابل للزيادة  المجنون راقبوه مع افتتاح السوق مالم يخترق الهاي 132.53 تكون الستوب للبيع  اختراق الهاي يفضل البيع من 133.30 + - تقريبا   والستوب نقطة الارتداد   والهدف مفتووووووووووووووووح الاحتفاظ به  المهم اخترت لكم هذه التوصيات للاسبوع القادم اذا توفقنا بها بإذن الله فيها خير  والله الموفق  اغلاق الكيبل 1.5526 اغلاق اليورو ين 108.72 اغلاق المجنون 132.29

----------


## o7o

واليورو دولار يابو مروان وش تشوف فيه

----------


## asmk

اخوي الجميل ياليت تعطينا رايك ونظرتك الدولار/كندي هل راح يهبط او له ارتفاعات قبل الهبوط

----------


## aljameel

> واليورو دولار يابو مروان وش تشوف فيه

 انا اخترت لكم ثلاث اجواز هم من ارى بهم الفائدة بإذن الله حتى اللحضة  
إن شاء الله بعد افتتاح السوق ساضع له توصية متى مارأيت فرصة

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الجميل ياليت تعطينا رايك ونظرتك الدولار/كندي هل راح يهبط او له ارتفاعات قبل الهبوط

 سعر اغلاقه 1.0503 راقب النقطة 1.0440 مالم تكسر متوقع الصعود بإذن الله 
المهم هي الستوب للشراء ولا تستعجل

----------


## aljameel

> أسف اخوتي لعدم تواجدي معكم اليوم وامس واول امس لنشغالي   انا من قبل وضعت توصية للكيبل في حال ماكسر 1.5370 سيصعد لنقطة بيع انا وضعتها وهي البيع من 1.5550 للـ 1.5600 والحمد لله صعد لنقطة البيع وصل للـ 1.5596 بستوب 1.5700 وهدف بإذن الله 1.5300  الان العمل كالتالي مراقبة افتتاح السوق للاسبوع القادم   مالم يخترق الهاي 1.5596 فيكون الستوب  في حال اخترق الهاي البيع من 1.5670 + - تقريبا والستوب 1.5700  والهدف نفسه وقابل للزيادة لو واصل بعد الهدف   اليورو ين مراقبة الافتتاح مالم يخترق الهاي الحالي 108.88 فيكون الستوب للبيع  في حال اخترق الهاي 108.88 البيع من 109 للـ 109.50 او اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 110.20  الهدف بإذن الله 104 قابل للزيادة  المجنون راقبوه مع افتتاح السوق مالم يخترق الهاي 132.53 تكون الستوب للبيع  اختراق الهاي يفضل البيع من 133.30 + - تقريبا   والستوب نقطة الارتداد   والهدف مفتووووووووووووووووح الاحتفاظ به  المهم اخترت لكم هذه التوصيات للاسبوع القادم اذا توفقنا بها بإذن الله فيها خير  والله الموفق  اغلاق الكيبل 1.5526 اغلاق اليورو ين 108.72  اغلاق المجنون 132.29

   للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## صاحب هدف

جزاك الله كل خير يا أستاذي الغالي ... 
ربي يكتبلك وأهلك الجنة في هذا الشهر الفضيل ........ اللهم آمين

----------


## مبارز

> اخى الكريم المبارز ، مع احترامي لأخى الجميل ما احد بيقدر يفيدك الا نفسك واذا احد بيعتمد على احد اعتماد كلي بيروح بداهيه .
> التوصيات بنظري ما هى الا مؤيد او معارض لتحليلك انت و وجهه نظرك تجاه العمله ولا اري انه يمكن الآعتماد الكلي عليها ، لآن من الوارد موقف الزوج يتغير بأى لحظة وما بتلقي احد يفيدك لذلك يجب ان يكون عندك البديل .

 أخي الكريم pipe Hunter
أكيد الكل بيتطلع علي تحليلات و بعرف تحليل العملة اللي داخل فيها بعقود 
الأعتماد علي الأخ ابو مروان لعدة اسباب  وهي  
أستخدام موجات اليوت و هي أدق طرق التحليل ومن الصعب اجادتها 
الأخ ابو مروان يقوم بوضع التحليل و البدائل في حالة حدوث تغيير في الوجهه
الفارق الزمني و هو هام جدا  حتي لو حصلت علي تحليل موجي للعملة من موقع تحصل علية بفارق زمني ممكن جدا يؤدي الي خسارة بالأضافة لان مواقع كتير بتعطي  التحليل الموجي خاطئ او يحدث بعد فترة و لا يناسب المدي الزمني الحالي

----------


## zaki el demerdash

> أسف اخوتي لعدم تواجدي معكم اليوم وامس واول امس لنشغالي   انا من قبل وضعت توصية للكيبل في حال ماكسر 1.5370 سيصعد لنقطة بيع انا وضعتها وهي البيع من 1.5550 للـ 1.5600 والحمد لله صعد لنقطة البيع وصل للـ 1.5596 بستوب 1.5700 وهدف بإذن الله 1.5300  الان العمل كالتالي مراقبة افتتاح السوق للاسبوع القادم   مالم يخترق الهاي 1.5596 فيكون الستوب  في حال اخترق الهاي البيع من 1.5670 + - تقريبا والستوب 1.5700  والهدف نفسه وقابل للزيادة لو واصل بعد الهدف   اليورو ين مراقبة الافتتاح مالم يخترق الهاي الحالي 108.88 فيكون الستوب للبيع  في حال اخترق الهاي 108.88 البيع من 109 للـ 109.50 او اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 110.20  الهدف بإذن الله 104 قابل للزيادة  المجنون راقبوه مع افتتاح السوق مالم يخترق الهاي 132.53 تكون الستوب للبيع  اختراق الهاي يفضل البيع من 133.30 + - تقريبا   والستوب نقطة الارتداد   والهدف مفتووووووووووووووووح الاحتفاظ به  المهم اخترت لكم هذه التوصيات للاسبوع القادم اذا توفقنا بها بإذن الله فيها خير  والله الموفق  اغلاق الكيبل 1.5526 اغلاق اليورو ين 108.72 اغلاق المجنون 132.29

 ياخي بارك الله فيك وسددك وجزاك عنا أحسن الجزاء...
بس ياخوي تكفه...ما تشوف انه اذا بنك اليابان تدخل بيقلب الموازين..؟؟
واشوف تحليلك قريب من actionforex بس action forex تراه متخوف من الاسبوع اليجي....

----------


## الجسور

والله الين يخوف الاسبوع القادم 
حيث مدير البنك المركزي قال انه ممكن يتدخل ليوقف قوة الين 
وكذلك اذا رايت الاندكس تبع الين تلقوه كسر ترند نازل ويتوجه الى مستوى 61 فايبو 
وكذلك زوج الدولار ين عليه شمعه انعكاسيه اسبوعيه وشمعه ابتلاع على اليومي 
والوضع يخوف

----------


## aljameel

من يسأل عن الين ويقول بأن هناك اخبار او غيره  انا بوصي بموجب المعطيات التي امامي كتحليل  وهذا شارت للموجه يوضح توصية اليورو ين   ان هناك اخبار فأنا لا علمي بها والتوصية واضحة بستوب قابلة للصواب والخطى فمن يرغب الدخول بها يلتزم بالستوب والتوفيق ن رب العالمين

----------


## بوحسوون

جزاك الله خير وبوركت اخي الجميل  
اخي الجميل اذا كسر اليورو ين الاستوب فهل سواصل صعوده ام انه لامحاله لمستويات ال104 
شااكر تعاونك لاخوانك وفي ميزان حسناتك

----------


## aljameel

> جزاك الله خير وبوركت اخي الجميل  
> اخي الجميل اذا كسر اليورو ين الاستوب فهل سواصل صعوده ام انه لامحاله لمستويات ال104 
> شااكر تعاونك لاخوانك وفي ميزان حسناتك

 نعم اخي اذا اخترق الستوب فيكون للصعود والله اعلم

----------


## zaki el demerdash

> من يسأل عن الين ويقول بأن هناك اخبار او غيره  انا بوصي بموجب المعطيات التي امامي كتحليل  وهذا شارت للموجه يوضح توصية اليورو ين   ان هناك اخبار فأنا لا علمي بها والتوصية واضحة بستوب قابلة للصواب والخطى فمن يرغب الدخول بها يلتزم بالستوب والتوفيق ن رب العالمين

 أخي الله يباركلك...وضحت الصورة أنا وقسما بربي تحليلي مطابق تماما لتحليلك ولكن 
بغيت تأكيد بس...

----------


## hama1357

اخي ما هو التوقع الارجح للمجنون لاني بايع من 132.36 و لسا ماقفلت

----------


## مبارز

رجاء خاص اليورو دولار ابو مروان  و النيوزلندي  لاني داخل بعقود كبيرة من نقطة البيع السابقة 12740
و النيوزلندي من 7040

----------


## ريم البوادي

> من يسأل عن الين ويقول بأن هناك اخبار او غيره  انا بوصي بموجب المعطيات التي امامي كتحليل  وهذا شارت للموجه يوضح توصية اليورو ين   ان هناك اخبار فأنا لا علمي بها والتوصية واضحة بستوب قابلة للصواب والخطى فمن يرغب الدخول بها يلتزم بالستوب والتوفيق ن رب العالمين

 
السلام عليكم استاذنا وبارك الله لك في هذه الايام الفضيلة انا كنت بهذا المنتدى منذ اكثر من خمس سنوات وبعدها تركته لأسباب عديدة 
اليوم وبعد رجوعي له وجدت انك من الكاتبين الجيدين وموضوعك ما شاء الله من الموضيع الهامة 
تسجيلي جديد بالمنتدى لذلك لاأستطيع ارسال رسائل على الخاص
وايضا لي  طلب عندك لو سمحت هل يمكن ان نتعلم منك وبارك الله لك فيما أعطى

----------


## aljameel

> من يسأل عن الين ويقول بأن هناك اخبار او غيره  انا بوصي بموجب المعطيات التي امامي كتحليل  وهذا شارت للموجه يوضح توصية اليورو ين   ان هناك اخبار فأنا لا علمي بها والتوصية واضحة بستوب قابلة للصواب والخطى فمن يرغب الدخول بها يلتزم بالستوب والتوفيق ن رب العالمين

   الغاء توصية اليورو ين والله اعلم متوقع مواصلة الصعود  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> رجاء خاص اليورو دولار ابو مروان و النيوزلندي لاني داخل بعقود كبيرة من نقطة البيع السابقة 12740
> و النيوزلندي من 7040

 السوق الان صعب الحكم عليه ولكن الانتظار لغدا وإن شاء الله تتضح الصورة

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ما هو التوقع الارجح للمجنون لاني بايع من 132.36 و لسا ماقفلت

 الافضل والله اعلم وضع الستوب 132.63  
تحتها متوقع المجنون للنزول اختراقها فيه نقاط اخرى احتمال يرتد منها واحتمال يواصل صعوده والله اعلم

----------


## 1824

> الافضل والله اعلم وضع الستوب 132.63  
> تحتها متوقع المجنون للنزول اختراقها فيه نقاط اخرى احتمال يرتد منها واحتمال يواصل صعوده والله اعلم

 اي 132.63 اخترقها من زمان وصل الى 133.10
اخي الجميل وش رايك بالمجنون والكيبل والدولار فرنك والاسترالي دولار ادري طلبي كثير لاكن للمناقشة والحصول على افضل دخول واستب وهدف والمنفعة للجميع :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## 1824

المجنون وقف عند فيبوناتشي 50% 133.10 في الهاي

----------


## aljameel

> اي 132.63 اخترقها من زمان وصل الى 133.10
> اخي الجميل وش رايك بالمجنون والكيبل والدولار فرنك والاسترالي دولار ادري طلبي كثير لاكن للمناقشة والحصول على افضل دخول واستب وهدف والمنفعة للجميع

  
اقصد 133.63 أسف على الغلط

----------


## aljameel

اولا لا للاستعجال بالمراقبة رجا ء خاص خلال الساعة او الساعاتان القادمة والله اعلم له حركة   فرجاء لا للاستعجال  الاسترالي دولار مالم يخترق 9070 متوقع النزول وهي الستوب   هدف النزول بإذن الله القناعه   السعر الحالي 9016  والله الموفق

----------


## 1824

> اولا لا للاستعجال بالمراقبة رجا ء خاص خلال الساعة او الساعاتان القادمة والله اعلم له حركة   فرجاء لا للاستعجال  الاسترالي دولار مالم يخترق 9070 متوقع النزول وهي الستوب   هدف النزول بإذن الله القناعه   السعر الحالي 9016  والله الموفق

 خل الاستب 0.9088 احسن مو زي الكندي الاحتياط واجب

----------


## aljameel

اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4131  مالم يكسر 1.4054 والله اعلم متوقع الصعود  الهدف بإذن الله القناعة  ورجاء خاص لا لالا لا للاستعجال بالمراقبة   والله الموفق

----------


## أبو محمد.

والباوند دولار ايش وضعة يالغالي

----------


## ريم البوادي

السلام عليكم استاذنا وبارك الله لك في هذه الايام الفضيلة انا كنت بهذا المنتدى منذ اكثر من خمس سنوات وبعدها تركته لأسباب عديدة 
اليوم وبعد رجوعي له وجدت انك من الكاتبين الجيدين وموضوعك ما شاء الله من الموضيع الهامة 
تسجيلي جديد بالمنتدى لذلك لاأستطيع ارسال رسائل على الخاص
وايضا لي طلب عندك لو سمحت هل يمكن ان نتعلم منك وبارك الله لك فيما أعطى 
لم ترد علي ابو مروان بارك الله فيك

----------


## مبارز

بوركت ابو مروان في ردك الدقيق  السوق صعب الحكم عليك الآن  نتروي ان شاء الله
حياك الله و حفظك و امد لك في علمك

----------


## aljameel

> أسف اخوتي لعدم تواجدي معكم اليوم وامس واول امس لنشغالي   انا من قبل وضعت توصية للكيبل في حال ماكسر 1.5370 سيصعد لنقطة بيع انا وضعتها وهي البيع من 1.5550 للـ 1.5600 والحمد لله صعد لنقطة البيع وصل للـ 1.5596 بستوب 1.5700 وهدف بإذن الله 1.5300  الان العمل كالتالي مراقبة افتتاح السوق للاسبوع القادم   مالم يخترق الهاي 1.5596 فيكون الستوب  في حال اخترق الهاي البيع من 1.5670 + - تقريبا والستوب 1.5700  والهدف نفسه وقابل للزيادة لو واصل بعد الهدف   اليورو ين مراقبة الافتتاح مالم يخترق الهاي الحالي 108.88 فيكون الستوب للبيع  في حال اخترق الهاي 108.88 البيع من 109 للـ 109.50 او اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 110.20  الهدف بإذن الله 104 قابل للزيادة  المجنون راقبوه مع افتتاح السوق مالم يخترق الهاي 132.53 تكون الستوب للبيع  اختراق الهاي يفضل البيع من 133.30 + - تقريبا   والستوب نقطة الارتداد   والهدف مفتووووووووووووووووح الاحتفاظ به  المهم اخترت لكم هذه التوصيات للاسبوع القادم اذا توفقنا بها بإذن الله فيها خير  والله الموفق  اغلاق الكيبل 1.5526 اغلاق اليورو ين 108.72  اغلاق المجنون 132.29

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر مبرووك الكيبل والمجنون   اما اليورو ين اخوان لنا وضعو تصوراتهم بانه صاعد وخوفا من التشويش الغيت التوصية بالغم ثقتي بها والحمد لله  بالنسبة للكيبل السعر الحالي 1.5455 لم يتبقى له الا كسر 1.5405 مجرد كسرها بإذن الله هاتشوفوه عند هدفه واحتمال يواصل للـ 1.5200 واكثر  المجنون من دخل به ولله الحمد معه مايقارب 250 نقطة من يرغبالبقاء به وهو الافضل والله اعلم حجز جزء من الربح 100 نقطة كستوب والاحتفاظ به  والله الموفق

----------


## mahmoudshihab

اخى ممكن رايك فى اليورو باوند

----------


## aljameel

> اولا لا للاستعجال بالمراقبة رجا ء خاص خلال الساعة او الساعاتان القادمة والله اعلم له حركة   فرجاء لا للاستعجال  الاسترالي دولار مالم يخترق 9070 متوقع النزول وهي الستوب   هدف النزول بإذن الله القناعه   السعر الحالي 9016   والله الموفق

   

> اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4131   مالم يكسر 1.4054 والله اعلم متوقع الصعود  الهدف بإذن الله القناعة  ورجاء خاص لا لالا لا للاستعجال بالمراقبة    والله الموفق

    اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبرووك للجميه ولله الحمد الاثنين بمنطقة الربح  المهم من يرغب بالبقاء بهم له الخيار تقديم الستوب للاسترالي دولار مع حجز على الاقل 30 نقطة من الربح واليورو استرالي تقديم الستوب على نقطة الدخول  والله اعلم فيهم خير بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم استاذنا وبارك الله لك في هذه الايام الفضيلة انا كنت بهذا المنتدى منذ اكثر من خمس سنوات وبعدها تركته لأسباب عديدة 
> اليوم وبعد رجوعي له وجدت انك من الكاتبين الجيدين وموضوعك ما شاء الله من الموضيع الهامة 
> تسجيلي جديد بالمنتدى لذلك لاأستطيع ارسال رسائل على الخاص
> وايضا لي طلب عندك لو سمحت هل يمكن ان نتعلم منك وبارك الله لك فيما أعطى 
> لم ترد علي ابو مروان بارك الله فيك

 تحت أمرك  انا بعمل باليوت أسالي او أسال وانا اجيب

----------


## mahmoudshihab

اخى ممكن رايك فى اليورو باوند

----------


## aljameel

> اخى ممكن رايك فى اليورو باوند

 اليورو باوند والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8191  مالم يكسر 8139 او 8161 اختار احدهم متوقع الصعود بإذن الله للـ 8275\8300  ومنها تراقبه مالم يخترق 8330 بيع وهي الستوب بهدف 150 نقطة بإذن الله  في حال اخترق 8330 متوقع مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  موفق اخي بإذن الله وتوفيقه

----------


## mahmoudshihab

> اليورو باوند والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8191  مالم يكسر 8139 او 8161 اختار احدهم متوقع الصعود بإذن الله للـ 8275\8300  ومنها تراقبه مالم يخترق 8330 بيع وهي الستوب بهدف 150 نقطة بإذن الله  في حال اخترق 8330 متوقع مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  موفق اخي بإذن الله وتوفيقه

  اخى انا اعمل عليه اسكلابنج وفاتح شورت من 0.8170 هل ممكن يصلها ام اغلق على تلك الخساره وامرى الى الله

----------


## aljameel

> اخى انا اعمل عليه اسكلابنج وفاتح شورت من 0.8170 هل ممكن يصلها ام اغلق على تلك الخساره وامرى الى الله

 والله يا اخي صعب اقولك اغلق على خسارة يفضل تراقبه قبل الاغلاق 
والله اعلم لو كسر 8139 هايواصل نزوله

----------


## Booss

*مشاء الله عليك اخي جميل , مبرووك عليك وعلينا الارباح .. بارك الله فيك وأكثر من أمثالك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ..
أخوي انا من المتابعين لك بصمت في هذا المنتدى والحق يقال انك من اوائل المتميزين في هذا المنتدى بل على رأسهم جميعا وهذه ليست بمجاملة والله يشهد على كلامي هذا .. 
أخوي جميل اريد رأيك بي الباوند دولار : هل تعتقد الشراء من 5440 لهدف 5500 يعتبر جيد وهذه نظرتي انا وليست توصية من أحد !! اريد رايك بصفة عامة على الكيبل في حال لم يكسر 5405 !!*

----------


## 1824

ارى الباوند فرنك له فرصة قوية

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2661  مراقبته مالم يكسر1.2616 متوقع يصعد ام لبناء موجه هابطة قصيرة او الصعود للـ 1.2900 للـ 1.2950 ومنها نبيع  في حال كسر 1.2616 والله اعلم هايواصل نزوله احتمال 1.2500 واكثر   فرجاء خاص لا للاستعجال بالوقت الحالي   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> *مشاء الله عليك اخي جميل , مبرووك عليك وعلينا الارباح .. بارك الله فيك وأكثر من أمثالك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ..* *أخوي انا من المتابعين لك بصمت في هذا المنتدى والحق يقال انك من اوائل المتميزين في هذا المنتدى بل على رأسهم جميعا وهذه ليست بمجاملة والله يشهد على كلامي هذا ..*  *أخوي جميل اريد رأيك بي الباوند دولار : هل تعتقد الشراء من 5440 لهدف 5500 يعتبر جيد وهذه نظرتي انا وليست توصية من أحد !! اريد رايك بصفة عامة على الكيبل في حال لم يكسر 5405 !!*

   جزاك الله خير  واشكرك على الثقة اخي  بالنسبة للكيبل والله اعلم لو كسر 1.5440 احتمال بنسبة 70% يكسر 1.5405  فانت راقبة وضع الستوب 1.5440 فان كسرت راقب النقطة الاهم 1.5405  مالم يكسر 1.5405 احتمال الصعود انما حتى اللحظة النزول هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم  فلا للاستعجال فوات ربح ولا خسارة

----------


## aljameel

> ارى الباوند فرنك له فرصة قوية

 ماهي الفرصة اخي بيع ام شراء

----------


## 2e2y2e2

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيى  ابو مروان :  عندى 9 عقود بيع على اليورو ين كلها ربح ما بين 120-180 نقطة 
فى ميزان اعمالكم ان شاء الله   :Regular Smile:

----------


## Booss

> جزاك الله خير  واشكرك على الثقة اخي  بالنسبة للكيبل والله اعلم لو كسر 1.5440 احتمال بنسبة 70% يكسر 1.5405  فانت راقبة وضع الستوب 1.5440 فان كسرت راقب النقطة الاهم 1.5405  مالم يكسر 1.5405 احتمال الصعود انما حتى اللحظة النزول هو سيد الموقف والله اعلم  فلا للاستعجال فوات ربح ولا خسارة

  *تسلم اخي الجميل على النصيحة*

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيى ابو مروان : عندى 9 عقود بيع على اليورو ين كلها ربح ما بين 120-180 نقطة 
> فى ميزان اعمالكم ان شاء الله

 مبرووك وتستاهل كل خير 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## 1824

> ماهي الفرصة اخي بيع ام شراء

 شراء اخواي بهدف يتراوح 200-100الى 300-400 نقطة والله اعلم ومن ثم البيع :Good:

----------


## رشدي

> اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2661  مراقبته مالم يكسر1.2616 متوقع يصعد ام لبناء موجه هابطة قصيرة او الصعود للـ 1.2900 للـ 1.2950 ومنها نبيع  في حال كسر 1.2616 والله اعلم هايواصل نزوله احتمال 1.2500 واكثر   فرجاء خاص لا للاستعجال بالوقت الحالي    والله الموفق

  
هاتعبك واغلبك معايا سامحني 
ممكن ترقيم عالدايلي والويكلي

----------


## aljameel

> هاتعبك واغلبك معايا سامحني 
> ممكن ترقيم عالدايلي والويكلي

 ابشر بس صبرك علي ياغالي

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4131  مالم يكسر 1.4054 والله اعلم متوقع الصعود  الهدف بإذن الله القناعة  ورجاء خاص لا لالا لا للاستعجال بالمراقبة    والله الموفق

   اولا مبروك لمن أستفاد منه  المهم الان المتوقع والله اعلم الصعود للـ 1.4210 تقريبا ومنها نراقبه   في حال واصل صعود واخترق 1.4245 خليكم فيه فاحتمال قوي ما هايوقف الا عند 1.4600 بإذن الله  ولا للاستعجال بالاغلاق في حال لم يخترق 1.4245 متوقع له النزول والله اعلم  واكرر لا للاستعجال باغلاق الشراء  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اولا لا للاستعجال بالمراقبة رجا ء خاص خلال الساعة او الساعاتان القادمة والله اعلم له حركة   فرجاء لا للاستعجال  الاسترالي دولار مالم يخترق 9070 متوقع النزول وهي الستوب   هدف النزول بإذن الله القناعه   السعر الحالي 9016   والله الموفق

   مبروك لمن أستفاد منه  الان المتوقع والله اعلم النزول للـ 8900 تقريبا   ومراقبة النقطة 8853 في حال كسرها سيواصل نزوله بإذن الله  في حال لم يكسر 8853 احتمال يصعد اما لبناء موجة صغيرة هابطة او يواصل صعوده باختراق الهاي 9029 لاهداف 9100\9200  ولكن حتى اللحظة النزول هو الاقرب والله اعلم  فلا للاستعجال باغلاق البيع   والله الموفق

----------


## بوحسوون

شكله اليورو ين قال ما بكسر كلمه مدربي الجميل وبنزل لل 104  هههههههه  
تحياتي 
المحب
بوحسوون

----------


## aljameel

> شكله اليورو ين قال ما بكسر كلمه مدربي الجميل وبنزل لل 104 هههههههه  
> تحياتي 
> المحب
> بوحسوون

 بإذن الله نشوفها الصبر جميل 
بس يكسر 106 والله اعلم سيذهب للـ 104 وابعد من ذلك ما امامه الا الدعم النفسي 100 
الله يكتب الخير للجميع

----------


## aljameel

راقبو اليورو استرالي النزول الحاصل الان هو عادي جدا   مالم يكسر 1.4081 فهو للصعود والنزول الحالي لايخوف نزول سببه اليورو ضاغط عليه والله اعلم

----------


## asmk

اخوي الجميل رايك بالدولار / كندي

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الجميل رايك بالدولار / كندي

 راقب النقطة 1.0665 باختراقها سيذهب بإذن الله للـ 1.0770 \1.0850 
مالم تخترق فاحتمال النزول 
ولكن والله اعلم الصعود هو الاقرب حتى اللحظة وكلما كان فوق 585 فهو اقرب للصعود 
والله الموفق

----------


## ابونواف2007

الجميل ماريك باليورو دولار

----------


## peace&love

حبيبي الجميل رايك في دولار/ين

----------


## aljameel

> الجميل ماريك باليورو دولار

 والله اعلم مالم يكسر 1.2616 متوقع الصعود تقريبا للـ 1.2685 تقريبا ومنها نراقب النقطة 1.2700 مالم تخترق فمتوقع النزول وهي الستوب  في حال اخترق 1.2700 احتمال مواصلة الصعود  والله الموفق

----------


## solo90515

مارايك يالغالي باليورو دولار على المدى الطويل في حال عدم اختراق اللو 1.2585 سيذهب إلى 1.2895 ومن ثم 1.3078
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## د/أحمد

رأيك في المجنون اخونا الجميل؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## رشدي

> هاتعبك واغلبك معايا سامحني 
> ممكن ترقيم عالدايلي والويكلي

  

> ابشر بس صبرك علي ياغالي

  
ماتنسانيش ياعمووووووووو

----------


## رُكَّعاً سُجَّداً

إلى أي نقطة تعتقد أن اليورو دولار سيواصل إرتفاعه لها لهذا اليوم أخي الفاضل ؟

----------


## aljameel

> حبيبي الجميل رايك في دولار/ين

 أسف اخي على التاخير بالامس برد عليك ولكن للاسف المنتدى يصعب الدخول  المهم الدولار ين كفكرة عامة له هدف عام بإذن الله 81 واحتمال ابعد  الان نراقبه فوق 83 متوقع صعود تصحيحي احتمال التصحيح يصل به للـ 86\87  ولكن لوكس 83.45 كن حذرا منه  يفضل الشراء من 83.80 او اقرب نقطة للـ 83.45  ووضع استوب مؤقت 83.45  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> رأيك في المجنون اخونا الجميل؟؟؟؟؟؟

 اخي  المجنون انا موصي عليه وذكرت الاحتفاظ به  بإذن الله اول اهدافه 126.50 والهدف الثاني بإذن الله 123  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ماتنسانيش ياعمووووووووو

 لا موناسي ياحلو

----------


## aljameel

> إلى أي نقطة تعتقد أن اليورو دولار سيواصل إرتفاعه لها لهذا اليوم أخي الفاضل ؟

 اليورو تحت 1.2778 فهو للنزول اختراقها سيذهب والله اعلم للـ 1.2920

----------


## سامووو المملكة

أخي الجميل 
انا عندي الوضع يخوف شوي - متورط مع المجنون شراء - 
المجنون عاكس معي 460 نقطة إلى اللآن والرصيد المتبقي يتحمل 180 نقطة أخرى فقط ثم يتمرجن لا قدر الله 
أرجو إفادتي بوضع المجنون  :Cry Smile: 
وهل تنصحني بالهيدج في هذا الوضع ؟؟
وإليك صورة عن الشارت

----------


## aljameel

> أخي الجميل 
> انا عندي الوضع يخوف شوي - متورط مع المجنون شراء - 
> المجنون عاكس معي 460 نقطة إلى اللآن والرصيد المتبقي يتحمل 180 نقطة أخرى فقط ثم يتمرجن لا قدر الله 
> أرجو إفادتي بوضع المجنون 
> وهل تنصحني بالهيدج في هذا الوضع ؟؟
> وإليك صورة عن الشارت  الملف المرفق 243699

  
اخي وضعك صعب وبصراحة لا انصحك بالهدك لان فك الهدك صعب 
وبما انك مهدد بالمارجن لا قدر الله راقب التالي في حال كسر 129.77 اعمل هدك وراقب النقطة 125.98 في حال كسرت خليك بالهدك في حال لم تكسر من اقرب نقطة لها فك الهدك بعد مراقبه
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة لاهل اليورو ين لاخوف عليهم بإذن الله نازل   يهمنا التالي النقطة 105.34 في حال لم تكسر متوقع صعود تصحيحي بسيط  في حال كسرت يهمنا النقطة الاهم 103.68 في حال لم تكسر متوقع صعود تصحيحي كسرت مواصلة النزول والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## doby

> بالنسبة لاهل اليورو ين لاخوف عليهم بإذن الله نازل   يهمنا التالي النقطة 125.34 في حال لم تكسر متوقع صعود تصحيحي بسيط  في حال كسرت يهمنا النقطة الاهم 123.68 في حال لم تكسر متوقع صعود تصحيحي كسرت مواصلة النزول والله اعلم  والله الموفق

 تقصد المجنون ابو مروان  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

من يتحمل ستوب 100 نقطة وياخذ 250 نقطة  يراقب الدولار فرنك ويدخل شراء   فوق 1.0090 متوقع الصعود والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.0160    لا للاستعجال بالمراقبة الدخول والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> تقصد المجنون ابو مروان

 اليورو ين اخي 
المجنون مجرد يكسر 128.77 هاتشوفه بإذن الله عند 126.50

----------


## aljameel

> تقصد المجنون ابو مروان

 عدلت المشاركة أسف على الخطى

----------


## أبوجوري

ابو مروان 
بيض الله وجهك ..
وحرم الله وجهك ووالديك واهلك عن النار
وكل من قرأ .. 
رأيك في Aud/Usd
اذا سمحت

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو باوند والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8191  مالم يكسر 8139 او 8161 اختار احدهم متوقع الصعود بإذن الله للـ 8275\8300  ومنها تراقبه مالم يخترق 8330 بيع وهي الستوب بهدف 150 نقطة بإذن الله  في حال اخترق 8330 متوقع مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  موفق اخي بإذن الله وتوفيقه

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  مبروووك لمن سألني عنه   الان مراقبة النقطة 8324\30 مالم تخترق فهو للبيع  هدف البيع بإذن الله مو اقل من 150 نقطة والله اعلم او القناعه  ورجاء خاص لا للاستعجال بالمراقبة واكرر لا للاستعجال فوات ربح ولاخسارة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان 
> بيض الله وجهك ..
> وحرم الله وجهك ووالديك واهلك عن النار
> وكل من قرأ .. 
> رأيك في Aud/Usd
> اذا سمحت

 جزاك الله خير اخي وبارك الله فيك 
انا بالاول موصي عليه بيع وامس ذكرت مالم يكسر 8853 متوقع صعود تصحيحي والله اعلم 
مالم يخترق الهاي الحالي فهو للنزول في حال اخترق الهاي الحالي 8917 متوقع يصعد للـ 8965 تقريبا ومنها متوقع له نزوول والله اعلم 
موفق اخي بإذن الله

----------


## doby

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## aljameel

> أسف اخوتي لعدم تواجدي معكم اليوم وامس واول امس لنشغالي   انا من قبل وضعت توصية للكيبل في حال ماكسر 1.5370 سيصعد لنقطة بيع انا وضعتها وهي البيع من 1.5550 للـ 1.5600 والحمد لله صعد لنقطة البيع وصل للـ 1.5596 بستوب 1.5700 وهدف بإذن الله 1.5300  الان العمل كالتالي مراقبة افتتاح السوق للاسبوع القادم   مالم يخترق الهاي 1.5596 فيكون الستوب  في حال اخترق الهاي البيع من 1.5670 + - تقريبا والستوب 1.5700  والهدف نفسه وقابل للزيادة لو واصل بعد الهدف   اليورو ين مراقبة الافتتاح مالم يخترق الهاي الحالي 108.88 فيكون الستوب للبيع  في حال اخترق الهاي 108.88 البيع من 109 للـ 109.50 او اقرب نقطة للستوب  الستوب 110.20  الهدف بإذن الله 104 قابل للزيادة  المجنون راقبوه مع افتتاح السوق مالم يخترق الهاي 132.53 تكون الستوب للبيع  اختراق الهاي يفضل البيع من 133.30 + - تقريبا   والستوب نقطة الارتداد   والهدف مفتووووووووووووووووح الاحتفاظ به  المهم اخترت لكم هذه التوصيات للاسبوع القادم اذا توفقنا بها بإذن الله فيها خير  والله الموفق  اغلاق الكيبل 1.5526 اغلاق اليورو ين 108.72  اغلاق المجنون 132.29

   اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر   مبروووووووك الكيبل لم يتبقى عن الهدف الا 30 نقطة وبإذن الله نازل للهدف وابعد منه   المهم يهمنا النقطة 1.5247 مالم تكسر متوقع صعود لتصحيح الموجه في حال كسرت متوقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم  المتوقع النزول للـ 1.5270 + - لاتقريبا ومنها نراقب 5247  ولا لا لا للاستعجال  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

موفقين بإذن الله نراكم لاحقا إن شاء الله

----------


## asmk

> من يتحمل ستوب 100 نقطة وياخذ 250 نقطة  يراقب الدولار فرنك ويدخل شراء   فوق 1.0090 متوقع الصعود والله اعلم  السعر الحالي 1.0160    لا للاستعجال بالمراقبة الدخول والله الموفق

 الله يجزاك خير ويوفقك  
الاستوب باي نقطه لو كسرها نطلع منه

----------


## Booss

*مساء الخير اخوي جميل .. مبروك عليك وعلينا ارباح الكيبل , أخذناه من 15550 لي 15400 اللهم لك الحمد والشكر , الفضل من الله ومن ثم انت اخوي الجميل .. 
اخوي بصراحة لقد دخلت شراء من 15350 بغرض الاستفادة من التصحيح ولو بسيط !! هل تقترح على ان اقفلها خصوصا انك ذكرت انه ذاهب لي 15247 +- ؟؟ او انتظر لكي يعود على الاقل لي 15400 ؟؟
اريد رأيك للأهمية*

----------


## lionofegypt2020

> بالنسبة لاهل اليورو ين لاخوف عليهم بإذن الله نازل   يهمنا التالي النقطة 105.34 في حال لم تكسر متوقع صعود تصحيحي بسيط  في حال كسرت يهمنا النقطة الاهم 103.68 في حال لم تكسر متوقع صعود تصحيحي كسرت مواصلة النزول والله اعلم   والله الموفق

 بالتوفيق ابو مروان ان شاء الله وجزاك الله خيرا على المتابعة والف مبرووك الارباح

----------


## aljameel

> الله يجزاك خير ويوفقك  
> الاستوب باي نقطه لو كسرها نطلع منه

 اخي ضع الستوب 1.0090 في حال كسرت الشراء من اقرب نقطة 1.0050 وهي الستوب 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> *مساء الخير اخوي جميل .. مبروك عليك وعلينا ارباح الكيبل , أخذناه من 15550 لي 15400 اللهم لك الحمد والشكر , الفضل من الله ومن ثم انت اخوي الجميل ..*  *اخوي بصراحة لقد دخلت شراء من 15350 بغرض الاستفادة من التصحيح ولو بسيط !! هل تقترح على ان اقفلها خصوصا انك ذكرت انه ذاهب لي 15247 +- ؟؟ او انتظر لكي يعود على الاقل لي 15400 ؟؟* *اريد رأيك للأهمية*

 الان السوق حركته جانبيه حتى افتتاح السوق الاسيوي والله اعلم وصعب الحكم 
ولكن لا افضل الدخول عكس الاتجاه والخيار لك

----------


## aljameel

شوفو هذا كشف حساب للعمليات التي قمت بها خلال اسبوعين لحساب ديمو  والعمليات هي من نفس التوصيات التي اضعها هنا   العمليات ولله الحمد جميعهم رابحه الا واحده وحقق 80% ربح  وبامكاني الربح بالحساب 500% خلال الاسبوعين انما الفكرة هي كالتالي   ولكن اتخذت طريقة ما بأن اخذ اي ربح اجده 20 او 30 او اكثر نقطة اجني الربح بدون الانتظار للهدف   بإذن الله ساعمل حساب ديمو وسابلغكم باليوز نيم والباسورد  الهدف منه من التوصيات التي اضعها هنا سوف ادخهل باحدها واجني الربح على اي ربح والعمل بدون ستوب مجرد ارى تغير للاتجاه سالغي العمليه وهكذا انتم عليكم جني الربح كما تشاؤن   وكما ذكرت بامكاني الصبر واجني على ارباح اعلى بكثير انما الهدف الدخول بعملية واحده او اثنتين والجني بالقناعه المهم نغلق على ربح بإذن الله  والعمليات التي ساضعها بالحساب هي من التوصيات التي اضعها بالموضوع والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الحساب الديمو   اسم الدخول 277697  الرقم السري fep0sgy  الرافعه 1:400  الرصيد 10000  رابط تحميل المنصة  http://download.webtradingonline.com/MetaTrader/fxsa4setup.exe  والله الموفق

----------


## أبوجوري

بالتوفيق اخي ابو مروان

----------


## جحيم الفوركس

ياه  
الاستاذ جميل صاحب الرؤى الذهبية.. 
وفقك الله يا اخي ..والله اني احبك بالله

----------


## مبارز

أكرمك الله و بارك الله في اسرتك  أخي ابو مروان 
العل بدون ستوب ممكن يشكل مشكلة كبيرة لمن لا يتابع الصفقة باستمرار 
و علي هذا فان الصفقات اكيد  سيكون لها وقت محدد ندخل فيه معك  
فتختلف هذة الطريقة عن طريقتك و هي العمل باستوب لصفقات طويلة لا تحتاج متابعة 
فرجاء تحديد مواعيد الدخول علي الصفقات يوميا بتوقيت مكة المكرمة حتي يتسني لكل المتابعين من كل الدول العربية العمل مع رجل  كريم مثلك

----------


## aljameel

> بالتوفيق ابو مروان ان شاء الله  وجزاك الله خيرا على المتابعة  والف مبرووك الارباح

 الله يبارك فيك اخي ومبروك للجميع

----------


## fahed122

بالتوفيق يابو مروان  
الله يجعل الجنه مثوانا ومثواك يارب العاليمن

----------


## lionofegypt2020

جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا ابو مروان ومتابعينك بالحساب ان شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

> بالتوفيق اخي ابو مروان

  

> ياه  
> الاستاذ جميل صاحب الرؤى الذهبية.. 
> وفقك الله يا اخي ..والله اني احبك بالله

 احبك الله   

> أكرمك الله و بارك الله في اسرتك أخي ابو مروان 
> العل بدون ستوب ممكن يشكل مشكلة كبيرة لمن لا يتابع الصفقة باستمرار 
> و علي هذا فان الصفقات اكيد سيكون لها وقت محدد ندخل فيه معك  
> فتختلف هذة الطريقة عن طريقتك و هي العمل باستوب لصفقات طويلة لا تحتاج متابعة 
> فرجاء تحديد مواعيد الدخول علي الصفقات يوميا بتوقيت مكة المكرمة حتي يتسني لكل المتابعين من كل الدول العربية العمل مع رجل كريم مثلك

 كلامك اخي صحيح ولكن تحديد وقت والله صعب على انما متى ماوجدت فرصة اضعها وبإذن الله لا خوف والتوفيق من رب العالمين بامكانك وضع استوب 50 نقطة
وساكون متابع بقدر المستطاع معكم   

> بالتوفيق يابو مروان  
> الجميع
> الله يجعل الجنه مثوانا ومثواك يارب العاليمن

 جزاك الله خير   

> جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا ابو مروان ومتابعينك بالحساب ان شاء الله

 بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

المهم انا وضعت بيع على اليورو  بالغلط ساغلقه لا يلتزم به

----------


## lionofegypt2020

طيب انا بعت معاك اليورو دولار نطلع منه ولا اية

----------


## fahed122

> المهم انا وضعت بيع على اليورو  بالغلط ساغلقه لا يلتزم به

 هل اقفله

----------


## مبارز

الأخ الكريم ابو مروان  لقد سبق و طلبت منك مثل هذا الطلب و هي صفقات تعطي 150 الي 200 نقطة 
و بارك الله فيك استجبت بما هو اكثر ان شاء الله  
لكن اخي الكريم 
ممكن اقتراح  وهي ان لا نطمع في الكثير و ان تخطط استراتيجية لضمان نجاح هذة الفكرة  يستفاد المسلمون من العلم الذي انعم الله به عليك 
فو الحمد لله نسبة نجاح كما قلت لك  يمكن من 9 اشهر تتعدي 90 % و اعتقد 100% لان صفقاتك و الحمدد لله  عدد من يضرب بة الوقف لا يتعدي 20% و بالتالي النسبة تتعدي المائة في المائة لمن يفهم بالحساب  
فارجو منك ان تحد لنا استراتيجية حتي لا يدخل مبتدء او متهور ولا يدري كيف يستخدم التوصية و تكون النتيجة لا تفضلها  خصوصا  ان تتضايق جدا لو ضرب وقف صفقة في 10 صفقات رابحة
لذلك رجاء تحديد استراتيجية 
مثل نسبة  الدخول و الوقف كما تفضلت و ووضحت 
عدد صفقات التدعيم في حالة ضرب الوقف   
اعتقد هذا قد يفيد  المبتدء و المتوسط لا ن حسابك اتوقع بفضل الله علينا سوف يحقق 1000%

----------


## aljameel

> طيب انا بعت معاك اليورو دولار نطلع منه ولا اية

  

> هل اقفله

 اذا عقد صغير لا خوف منه مهما صعد فهو للنزولوالله اعلم انما اذا عقد له تاثير بالحساب اغلقوه وابشرو بالعوض والعوض من الله وحده

----------


## fahed122

عقد صغير جداُ

----------


## aljameel

> الأخ الكريم ابو مروان لقد سبق و طلبت منك مثل هذا الطلب و هي صفقات تعطي 150 الي 200 نقطة 
> و بارك الله فيك استجبت بما هو اكثر ان شاء الله  
> لكن اخي الكريم 
> ممكن اقتراح وهي ان لا نطمع في الكثير و ان تخطط استراتيجية لضمان نجاح هذة الفكرة يستفاد المسلمون من العلم الذي انعم الله به عليك 
> فو الحمد لله نسبة نجاح كما قلت لك يمكن من 9 اشهر تتعدي 90 % و اعتقد 100% لان صفقاتك و الحمدد لله عدد من يضرب بة الوقف لا يتعدي 20% و بالتالي النسبة تتعدي المائة في المائة لمن يفهم بالحساب  
> فارجو منك ان تحد لنا استراتيجية حتي لا يدخل مبتدء او متهور ولا يدري كيف يستخدم التوصية و تكون النتيجة لا تفضلها خصوصا ان تتضايق جدا لو ضرب وقف صفقة في 10 صفقات رابحة
> لذلك رجاء تحديد استراتيجية 
> مثل نسبة الدخول و الوقف كما تفضلت و ووضحت 
> عدد صفقات التدعيم في حالة ضرب الوقف  
> اعتقد هذا قد يفيد المبتدء و المتوسط لا ن حسابك اتوقع بفضل الله علينا سوف يحقق 1000%

 اخي ساضع توصيات باهداف  وتحليل وغيره بإذن الله 
وهذا الحساب للمضاربه السريعه فقط

----------


## aljameel

والله اعلم بالرغم اني متاكد بما نسبته 99% المجنون انه للنزول بإذن الله 
انما ساغلق على ربح خير وبركة

----------


## مبارز

عظيم اخي والله فاهمك جدا و اعرف قصدك 
بارك الله فيك و انعم الله عليك بالكثير

----------


## أبو محمد.

عندي شراء باوند من5336 اين تنصحني اضع الهدف مشكور

----------


## aljameel

> عندي شراء باوند من5336 اين تنصحني اضع الهدف مشكور

 والله اعلم للنزول انما راقبه اخذ ربحك بقناعتك ولا تطمع

----------


## lionofegypt2020

لا عقد بيع اليورو بربع النسبة ال انت داخل بيها ابو مروان هنسيبه ان شاء الله

----------


## أبو محمد.

> والله اعلم للنزول انما راقبه اخذ ربحك بقناعتك ولا تطمع

 انا وضعت هدفي 5370 هل ممكن يوصلها لو صعب شو رايك

----------


## aljameel

انا خارج الان واراكم ليلا عند السوق الاسيوي بإذن الله 
انما اي صعود للمجنون للبيع ونفس الشي لليورو ين والله اعلم 
فممكن توزيع العقد على 5 اجزاء كلما صعد تعزز وتجني الربح اولا باول وهكذا 
انا ساضع عقدين بيع على المجنون واليورو ين ومو شرط الاللتزام بهم انما للتشجيع وإن شاء الله عند العودة اراهم بالربح ونفس الشي وضعت بيع بالحساب الخاص بي الحقيقي 
والله الموفق

----------


## elsayed1959

اخى الجميل كل عام وانت بصحه وعافيه
ممكن نظره سريعه على ( الباوند / الفرنك ) ولك من وافر الامتنان والود  :016:

----------


## lionofegypt2020

يا مسهل الاحوال يارب الين بدا يطلع شوية وباذن الله يبدا النزول ان شاء الله

----------


## lights_ea

اخي ايش رائيك بفرنك ين 
راح ينزل ولا يكمل صعود

----------


## digirakan

ايش اخبار الدولار كندي بيع او شراء

----------


## aljameel

> ايش اخبار الدولار كندي بيع او شراء

 اخي والله اعلم للصعود انما يفضل مع افتتاح السوق الاوربي راقبه وتوكل على الله 
بإذن الله اهدافه 1.0770 \850  
والله الموفق

----------


## mada001

بارك الله فيك وربنا يجزيك خيرا
اخى ممكن رأيك بالباوند نيوزلندى
ومشكور مقدما

----------


## elsayed1959

> اخى الجميل كل عام وانت بصحه وعافيه
> ممكن نظره سريعه على ( الباوند / الفرنك ) ولك من وافر الامتنان والود

  :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ايش رائيك بفرنك ين 
> راح ينزل ولا يكمل صعود

 والله اعلم تحت 83.17 فهو للنزول اختراقه للصعود ومنها راقب النقطة 83.79 مالم تخترق فهو للنزول وهي الستوب اختراقها والله اعلم بيواصل صعوده 
والله الموفق

----------


## أبو محمد.

ممكن رايك بالنيوزلندي دولار

----------


## aljameel

> 

 اخي واقف بمنطقة والله صعب الحكم عليه 100% 
ولكن احتمال ينزل للـ 1.5500 تقريبا  
واتوقع لا يكسر 1.5364 المهم لو نزل راقب النقطة 5364 مالم تكسر فهي الستوب للشراء  
وارجو لا تستعجل بالدخول هو المتوقع لابد من صعود تصحيحي والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> بارك الله فيك وربنا يجزيك خيرا
> اخى ممكن رأيك بالباوند نيوزلندى
> ومشكور مقدما

  
والله اعلم فوق 2.1748 متوقع الصعود وباختراق الهاي بإذن الله هدفه 2.2500 
المهم هو بمنطقة 2.1900 الان اما يصعد منها او ينزل 1.1820  
ولكن لا انصح به بامانه

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن رايك بالنيوزلندي دولار

 تحت 7017 متوقع النزول بإذن الله للـ 6930 تقريبا ومنها مراقبة النقطة الاهم 6891 في حال كسرها متوقع مواصلة النزول مالم تكسر تكون ستوب للشراء بعد مراقبة ولا استعجال والهدف بإذن الله القناعه

----------


## القناص المصري

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء  :Hands:  انا اعلم اني وكثيرا من الاخوه هنا نثقل عليك بكثرة سؤالنا و ارجوا من الله ان يجازيك خير الجزاء علي مساعدتك لاخوانك دون مقابل ولا طمع في اي شىء سوي دعوه صادقة من قلب احد الاخوان كنت سبابا لادخال السرور علي قلبه 
تقبل ودي واحترامي   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء  انا اعلم اني وكثيرا من الاخوه هنا نثقل عليك بكثرة سؤالنا و ارجوا من الله ان يجازيك خير الجزاء علي مساعدتك لاخوانك دون مقابل ولا طمع في اي شىء سوي دعوه صادقة من قلب احد الاخوان كنت سبابا لادخال السرور علي قلبه   تقبل ودي واحترامي

  
بارك الله فيك اخي وانا بخدمة الجميع بما اعرف

----------


## ابولو138

اقتراح للاخ الجميل 
صراحه تحليلك ممتاز ورائع 
ولكن هل ممكن وضع توصيات يوميه او سوينقات ثابته اي دون تحديد ان اخترق او كسر 
ارجو قبول اقتراحي ولكم وافر الشكر والتقدير

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اخى ابو مروان ما هو سبب صعود الين بهذا الشكل تحياتى من غير اى تصحيح للاسفل

----------


## aljameel

> اخى ابو مروان ما هو سبب صعود الين بهذا الشكل تحياتى من غير اى تصحيح للاسفل

 الدولار ين والله اعلم 
انما الصعود بدون مقدمات الله يستر

----------


## مبارز

كا انت موصي علية للتصحي الي 86 87الي و اكثر

----------


## aljameel

> كا انت موصي علية للتصحي الي 86 87الي و اكثر

 نعم اخي انا ذكرت فوق 83 متوقع الصعود له وذكرت الشراء من 83.80 وستوب 83.45  
ولكن انا هذا الجوز لا اثق به

----------


## aljameel

المهم المجنون المفروض من هذه المنطقة للنزول والله اعلم 
حتى اللحظة لا يخوف الصعود الحالي 
والله الموفق

----------


## أبو محمد.

اين الاستوب لبيع الباوند دولار

----------


## 1824

توقعاتي لليوم الدولار فرنك طلووع لا محالة والله اعلم والباوند دولار نزوول والباوند ين والدولار ين لهم طلووع حالي الى ما يقارب 100-150-200 نقطة والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

هذه موجة المجنون كما هو بالشارت ومجرد كسره اليوم للـ 128.77 والله اعلم تاكيد للموجة الهابطة  المتوقع والله اعلم النزول لاهداف بإذن الله 126.50 \123   ارفقت لكم الشارت حتى تطمئنو  هل يصدق الشارت الله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> اين الاستوب لبيع الباوند دولار

 اخي ابوعمر أن لم تكن بائع معي من وقت التوصية السابقة فالافضل الانتظار حتى ارى فرصة اخرى واضعها انما حتى اللحظة والله اعلم اقرب للنزول

----------


## aljameel

راقبو الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم 
السعر الحالي 8973 
مالم يخترق 8992 وهي الستوب فهو للنزول بإذن الله 
المهم راقبوه ولا تستعجلو  
والله الموفق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

طيب واليورو دولار نعزز بيع منين يا ابو مروان

----------


## أبو محمد.

> اخي ابوعمر أن لم تكن بائع معي من وقت التوصية السابقة فالافضل الانتظار حتى ارى فرصة اخرى واضعها انما حتى اللحظة والله اعلم اقرب للنزول

 انا عندي شراء من سعر 5336 وهدفي 5470 مارايك مشكور ياغالي

----------


## aljameel

> طيب واليورو دولار نعزز بيع منين يا ابو مروان

 والله اعلم انه اقرب للنزول حتى اللحظة مجرد يكسر اللو متوقع مواصلة النزول احتمال 1.2500 تقريبا  
انما الان واقف بمنطقة بصراحة من الصعب اقولك تعزز من اي نقطة ما 
المفروض ينزل ولا يصعد  والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> انا عندي شراء من سعر 5336 وهدفي 5470 مارايك مشكور ياغالي

 اولا لابد من وضع الستوب على اللو اليوم  
اذا بيصعد نعم سيصعد لهدفك والله اعلم والمفروض لايتجاوز 1.5543 
ولكن هل يصعد ام لا الله اعلم وحتى اللحظة هو اقرب للنزول من الصعود والله اعلم 
فلو متاكد من الصعود لوضعت توصية عليه وكل شي وارد

----------


## أبو محمد.

> اولا لابد من وضع الستوب على اللو اليوم  
> اذا بيصعد نعم سيصعد لهدفك والله اعلم والمفروض لايتجاوز 1.5543 
> ولكن هل يصعد ام لا الله اعلم وحتى اللحظة هو اقرب للنزول من الصعود والله اعلم 
> فلو متاكد من الصعود لوضعت توصية عليه وكل شي وارد

 الله يسلمك ياطيب انا وضعت استوبي اللو الحالي5335 الله يوفقنا جميعا مشكور

----------


## ابويزيد

السلام عليكم مبارك عليكم العشر الله يجزاك خير ابو مروان اليورو سترالى نظرتك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم مبارك عليكم العشر الله يجزاك خير ابو مروان اليورو سترالى نظرتك

 خسران من المجنون وارجو تعذرني لست مركز بأمانه 
ولكن بالغالب سيذهب للـ 1.4000 واحتمال ابعد والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

المجنون قلب الحق باطل

----------


## ابويزيد

الله يجزاك خير

----------


## ابويزيد

ماتخسر أن شالله يابو مروان بس كم نحط وقف الخساره للمجنون قبل مايجننا

----------


## رشدي

> المجنون قلب الحق باطل

   ياسيد الناس  ان سمحتلي حضرتك  من علمك وفضلك علينا آخذ رأيكم بها التحليل  المجنون المتوقع الي الآن له الهبوط كما تفضلتم بنظرتكم وتحليلكم  ولكنه الآن يا استاذي انت تعلم انه ليس من المفروض التصحيح بان يتم في ها المنطقة علي هذا النحو  سعره الحالي الآن 129.70  الاهداف مازالت بالاسفل الي الآن  لكن لو صعد الي النقطة 130.10 تقريبا وما ارتد   احتمال يواصل لل 130.33 ومنها الأرتداد بيكون انهي موجة صاعدة تصحيحية صغيرة خماسية  لو تخطي ال 130.33 بات الطريق مفتوح امامه للنقاط التصحيحية  130.50 و 131.00 وربما 131.60 في حال تخطيها ندخل في موجة تصحيحية صاعدة قد تطول بعض الشيء   الي الآن هو للهبوط وان كنت علي علم فمن فضل الله وبعونك يا اخي  فسأظل ما حييت اذكر افضالك التي لا تنتهي   وان كنت علي خطأ فمن نفسي   والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

ننصح بشراء اليورو يا اخوان لمن هو خارج السوق 
لمن هو داخل السوق رجاء الألتزام بالتوصيات  
الشراء من الحالي 1.2700 او من 1.2650 او يتم التعزيز ان وصلها
الأستوب 1.2600
الهدف الأول 1.2700
الهدف الثاني 1.2850 
بالتوفيق

----------


## lionofegypt2020

اليورو دولار اخد فى سنانة ومش عايز ينزل وصل الان الى 1.2725 هل من تعزيز ام الصبر يا ابو مروان تحياتى ليك ياريس

----------


## رشدي

> ياسيد الناس  ان سمحتلي حضرتك  من علمك وفضلك علينا آخذ رأيكم بها التحليل  المجنون المتوقع الي الآن له الهبوط كما تفضلتم بنظرتكم وتحليلكم  ولكنه الآن يا استاذي انت تعلم انه ليس من المفروض التصحيح بان يتم في ها المنطقة علي هذا النحو  سعره الحالي الآن 129.70  الاهداف مازالت بالاسفل الي الآن  لكن لو صعد الي النقطة 130.10 تقريبا وما ارتد   احتمال يواصل لل 130.33 ومنها الأرتداد بيكون انهي موجة صاعدة تصحيحية صغيرة خماسية  لو تخطي ال 130.33 بات الطريق مفتوح امامه للنقاط التصحيحية  130.50 و 131.00 وربما 131.60 في حال تخطيها ندخل في موجة تصحيحية صاعدة قد تطول بعض الشيء   الي الآن هو للهبوط وان كنت علي علم فمن فضل الله وبعونك يا اخي  فسأظل ما حييت اذكر افضالك التي لا تنتهي   وان كنت علي خطأ فمن نفسي   والله الموفق

  
وصل 130.10 بالمللي وارتد منها  رجاء من باع الأستوب نقطة الارتداد
لان حاله مازال غير محدد    

> ننصح بشراء اليورو يا اخوان لمن هو خارج السوق 
> لمن هو داخل السوق رجاء الألتزام بالتوصيات  
> الشراء من الحالي 1.2700 او من 1.2650 او يتم التعزيز ان وصلها
> الأستوب 1.2600
> الهدف الأول 1.2700
> الهدف الثاني 1.2850 
> بالتوفيق

  
السعر الآن لليورو 1.2750 رجاء نقرب الاستوب لنقطة الدخول ونقلل العقدو في كانت كبيرة 
لا تسمح لأرباحك بأن تتحول خسائر

----------


## janoubi

استاذ رشدي
الحقني يا حبيبي بصفتك النائب العام عن استاذنا الجميل
عندي هيدج باوند 
شراء من 1.5430  
بيع من 1.5345 
وعندي هيدج المجنون
شراء من 131.00
بيع من 128.85 
شو لازم اعمل واي صفقات لازم فك ؟ وانتبه الحساب ما بيتحمل تعزيز 
ايه هيدي حزورة رمضان اذا عرفت الحل بيطلعلك معنا هدية عبارة عن دعاء من القلب

----------


## رشدي

> استاذ رشدي
> الحقني يا حبيبي بصفتك النائب العام عن استاذنا الجميل
> عندي هيدج باوند 
> شراء من 1.5430 
> بيع من 1.5345 
> وعندي هيدج المجنون
> شراء من 131.00
> بيع من 128.85 
> شو لازم اعمل واي صفقات لازم فك ؟ وانتبه الحساب ما بيتحمل تعزيز 
> ايه هيدي حزورة رمضان اذا عرفت الحل بيطلعلك معنا هدية عبارة عن دعاء من القلب

 والله انا شايف ننتظر الجميل افضل 
الله يخارجك يا اخي والله ما بعرف

----------


## janoubi

تسلملي عينك على هالجواب
جواب انسان متعلم راق 
بانتظار استاذنا الكبير

----------


## رشدي

> ننصح بشراء اليورو يا اخوان لمن هو خارج السوق 
> لمن هو داخل السوق رجاء الألتزام بالتوصيات  
> الشراء من الحالي 1.2700 او من 1.2650 او يتم التعزيز ان وصلها
> الأستوب 1.2600
> الهدف الأول 1.2700
> الهدف الثاني 1.2850 
> بالتوفيق

  
مبروك الهدف الأول

----------


## lionofegypt2020

ابو مروان اليورو دولار واليورو ين خسراتهم كبيرة اين انت هتعزز ولا ايه الوضع بالنسبة للصفقات تحياتى

----------


## ابولو138

> اقتراح للاخ الجميل 
> صراحه تحليلك ممتاز ورائع 
> ولكن هل ممكن وضع توصيات يوميه او سوينقات ثابته اي دون تحديد ان اخترق او كسر 
> ارجو قبول اقتراحي ولكم وافر الشكر والتقدير

  <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## رشدي

> وصل 130.10 بالمللي وارتد منها رجاء من باع الأستوب نقطة الارتداد
> لان حاله مازال غير محدد  
> الآن بالنسبة للبائعين رجاء الألتزام بالوقف علي الدخول مع جني الأرباح 
> ومن هو بائع من فوق رجاء الوقف 130.10    
> السعر الآن لليورو 1.2750 رجاء نقرب الاستوب لنقطة الدخول ونقلل العقدو في كانت كبيرة 
> لا تسمح لأرباحك بأن تتحول خسائر

 مبروك اقتربنا من الهدف الثاني  
اعتذر ان كنت قد دخلت عالموضوع بدون إذن  
ولكن لعلمي ببيعكم فاردت التنبيه علي الارتداد قبل ان يحدث 
ولكن يا شباب لا ننسي ان الاتجاه العام هابط لم يتحمل حسابه 
رجاء خاص راجعوا توصيات ابو مروان والتزموا التزاما كاملة بالنقاط اللي حددها لكم  
وان شاء الله ما يخسر احد 
قولوا يارب

----------


## hama1357

> خسران من المجنون وارجو تعذرني لست مركز بأمانه 
> ولكن بالغالب سيذهب للـ 1.4000 واحتمال ابعد والله اعلم

 معوض خير ان شاء الله

----------


## digirakan

الى اين تتوقع يهبط الدولار كندي

----------


## ibnbaghdad

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الجميل
 اليورو دولار؟؟
 واليورو ين؟؟
 والمجنون ابن المجنونه؟؟
ماذا نعمل مع هذا التصحيح والى اين سوف يستمر نرجو التوضيح اخي الغالي
وهل هو تصحيح ام تغيير اتجاه؟
هل نحرج من صفقات البيع؟؟؟؟؟؟
تحياتى اليك حيثما كنت
شكرا جزيلا مقدما*

----------


## رشدي

> وصل 130.10 بالمللي وارتد منها رجاء من باع الأستوب نقطة الارتداد
> لان حاله مازال غير محدد     
> السعر الآن لليورو 1.2750 رجاء نقرب الاستوب لنقطة الدخول ونقلل العقدو في كانت كبيرة 
> لا تسمح لأرباحك بأن تتحول خسائر

  

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*  *اخي الجميل* *اليورو دولار؟؟* *واليورو ين؟؟* *والمجنون ابن المجنونه؟؟* *ماذا نعمل مع هذا التصحيح والى اين سوف يستمر نرجو التوضيح اخي الغالي* *وهل هو تصحيح ام تغيير اتجاه؟* *هل نحرج من صفقات البيع؟؟؟؟؟؟* *تحياتى اليك حيثما كنت* *شكرا جزيلا مقدما*

  
والله اعلم هو تصحيح الي الآن لكن تصحيح ربما يكون به خطورة شديدة لمن هو بائع من القاع 
ربنا يستر

----------


## shark99

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولو138 مشاهدة المشاركة
> اقتراح للاخ الجميل 
> صراحه تحليلك ممتاز ورائع 
> ولكن هل ممكن وضع توصيات يوميه او سوينقات ثابته اي دون تحديد ان اخترق او كسر 
> ارجو قبول اقتراحي ولكم وافر الشكر والتقدير
> وأنا صراحة مع هذا الإقتراح .. لأن مشكلة متابعي التوصيات هي حيرتهم بمكان تحديد الدخول والهدف والوقف ................................

 هذا الا اقوله من زمان .. اتمنى من اخينا (( aljameel )) ان يضع توصيات .. وعلى فكره هذا القسم اسمه قسم التوصيات .. يعنى المفروض انك اخى تضع توصيات واضحه بشكل اسبوعي او يومي .. وفي ايام محدده .. علشان نقدر نتابع معاك بشكل مرتب .. 
وانت ا مشاءالله توصياتك فوق الممتازه .. ولكن تحتاج اشويه تنسيق منك .. علشان يكون فيه متابعه مننا بشكل افضل ..

----------


## shark99

اخى (( رشدي )) ماشاءالله توصيتك لليورو اليوم كان رائعه .. وفوق الخيال  .. 
اتمنى انك تضع توصياتك وملاحظاتك بشكل مستمر  .. وان شاءالله متابعين معاكم 
بس اريد ان اسال .. هل توصياتك كل يوم الصبح ولا مالها وقت محدد ..؟ 
علشان اقدر انسق وقتى مع وقتك .. وادخل معاك ..

----------


## aljameel

معوضة بإذن الله يا اخوان وخيرها في غيرها 
والله اعلم كمعطيات امامي حتى اللحظة المجنون واليورو ين والكيبل ماهو الا صعود عادي النزول هو الاقرب من الصعود ولكن كل شي وارد 
فانا معكم بائع ولم اغلق حتى اللحظة  
ولكن للامانه ماجمعته بشهر من العملات ذهب بيوم والله يعوض باحسن منها  
ارجو أن تعذروني من المتابعة بصراحة لا ارغب اراقب الشاشه  
وللامانه كل المؤاشرات بتقول نزول لما الصعود الحاصل والله بامانه لا اعرف سببه

----------


## ابويزيد

معوضه أن شألله وحنا معاك يابو مروان لقد كسبتنا كثير وهاذى ولا شى من الآرباح بنسبه لى لن أغلق حتى تقول لنا سكرو الصفقات

----------


## aljameel

وهذا شارت لليورو ين يوضح الموجه  تحت 109.54 فو للنزول وهدفه بإذن الله 104 وابعد من ذلك والله اعلم  لو تشاهدو الموجة الصغيرة  ab المفروض لا يخترق b ولكن للاسف اخترقها السبب لا اعرف بصراحة  والله اعلم

----------


## مبارز

hأخي الجميل كل المحللين الاستراتجيين علي CNBC يورب و اربيك بتقول ان عملات الملاز الآمن هي في طريقها الي الصعود لا محالة بسبب ضعف الاقتصاد العالمي   هذا ما قالة كبار موظفي البنوك الكبري في االعالم
و علي هذا فان ما نراة من صعود لعملات المخاطرة شيء غريب  كما قلت 
لكن اخي من الافضل المتابعة حتي نتجنب اي خسائر حقيقية  علي الاقل نعرف بعد هذا الصعود موجات الهبوط ثم الصعود التالية حتي نتعال بحرفية و شكرا

----------


## aljameel

> hأخي الجميل كل المحللين الاستراتجيين علي CNBC يورب و اربيك بتقول ان عملات الملاز الآمن هي في طريقها الي الصعود لا محالة بسبب ضعف الاقتصاد العالمي هذا ما قالة كبار موظفي البنوك الكبري في االعالم
> و علي هذا فان ما نراة من صعود لعملات المخاطرة شيء غريب كما قلت 
> لكن اخي من الافضل المتابعة حتي نتجنب اي خسائر حقيقية علي الاقل نعرف بعد هذا الصعود موجات الهبوط ثم الصعود التالية حتي نتعال بحرفية و شكرا

 اخي الملاذ الامن المقصود به الذهب وماشابه

----------


## مبارز

لا تحدثوا عن الدولار و الفرنك السويسري و الين الياباني

----------


## مبارز

لا ارجو الا يؤثر هذا علي تحليلك ربما تري صعود اخر لعملات المخاطرة

----------


## asmk

اللى انا سمعته ان البنك المركزي الياباني قرر قبل يومين انه يدعم الين 
وهذا الكلام متاكد منه

----------


## aljameel

الحاصل يا اخوان أن الين والفرنك والدولار بينزلو مقابل العملات

----------


## مبارز

ما هو دة الغريب اخي ابو مروان 
ربما يكون الهدؤ الذي يسبق العاصفة
لا اعتقد ان العملات تتحرك عكس الاقتصاد فالاقتصاد السيء يعني  ارتفاع عملات الملاز الامن
و بعدين الذهب اخي الكريم و صل الي قمة 1246 قرب من 1261 هيعلي اية اكثر من كدة الان

----------


## مبارز

الذهب لو نزل  الان من 1241 يبقي كون نموذج راس وكتفين محترم

----------


## asmk

> اليورو باوند والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8191  مالم يكسر 8139 او 8161 اختار احدهم متوقع الصعود بإذن الله للـ 8275\8300  ومنها تراقبه مالم يخترق 8330 بيع وهي الستوب بهدف 150 نقطة بإذن الله  في حال اخترق 8330 متوقع مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  موفق اخي بإذن الله وتوفيقه

 استاذي ابو مروان انا بعته من 8300 وحطيت الاستوب 8335 والهدف 8150 
اخلي الهدف زي ماهو ولا اطلع بربحي الحالي لان السوق صاير يخوف

----------


## FEnR

> معوضة بإذن الله يا اخوان وخيرها في غيرها 
> والله اعلم كمعطيات امامي حتى اللحظة المجنون واليورو ين والكيبل ماهو الا صعود عادي النزول هو الاقرب من الصعود ولكن كل شي وارد 
> فانا معكم بائع ولم اغلق حتى اللحظة  
> ولكن للامانه ماجمعته بشهر من العملات ذهب بيوم والله يعوض باحسن منها  
> ارجو أن تعذروني من المتابعة بصراحة لا ارغب اراقب الشاشه  
> وللامانه كل المؤاشرات بتقول نزول لما الصعود الحاصل والله بامانه لا اعرف سببه

 السلام عليكم 
الله يعوض علينا وعليك 
فعلا اليورو ين صاير عريب بشكل ماهو معقول اشارات النزول واضحه 
لكن فيه ملاحظه عليه 
اذا ارتفع اليورو دولار ارتفع معه اليورو ين
حتى لو كان  الدولار ين نازل  
ونفس الحكايه لكن العكس
لو ارتفع الدولار ين ارتفع معه اليورو ين 
فامادري متى بينزل ؟؟ السوق غريب الاسبوع هذا لدرجه خسر ناس كثير 
كان اليورو ين و اليورو دولار و الدولار ين والباوند و المجنون كلهم  
ينزلون مع بعض ويصعدون مع بعض على حسب شارتي المتواضع
لكن الاسبوع هذا كل عمله ماسكه طريق لحالها وماراح تفهمها ابد شي غريب

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2795  اقصد بالتوصية بالذات لمن هو داخل بيع من امس  فاذا كان له صعود يعمل بالتوصية كهدك ويفك الهدك عند الهدف او اقرب نقطة للستوب البيع  المتوقع والله اعلم النزول للـ 1.2785 + -   الستوب 1.2760  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2880\1.2900  من الهدف نراقب النقطة 1.2977 وهي الستوب للبيع  او الستوب نقطة الارتداد فرضا وصل الهدف وارتد نضع الهاي الستوب  الان في حال كسر 1.2760 والله اعلم مواصل نزوله ولكل حادث حديث  والله الموفق

----------


## digirakan

الاخ tackpoints قال ان هناك هبوط تاريخي   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t99229-178.html 
ماهي نظرتك للموضوع اخي

----------


## aljameel

> استاذي ابو مروان انا بعته من 8300 وحطيت الاستوب 8335 والهدف 8150 
> اخلي الهدف زي ماهو ولا اطلع بربحي الحالي لان السوق صاير يخوف

 اخي اما تضع الستوب نقطة دخولك او الهاي له 8327

----------


## aljameel

> الاخ tackpoints قال ان هناك هبوط تاريخي   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t99229-178.html 
> ماهي نظرتك للموضوع اخي

  
 اخي صاحب الموضوع ثقة  
وانا واعوذ بالله من كلمت انا اؤيد كلامه بانهم للنزول حتى اللحظة ولا ارى غير النزول انما من يتحمل الستوب البعيد 
ولابد تحسب في حسبانك كل شي وارد بالسوق الشارتات بتقول نزول انما هل تصدق ام لا الله اعلم وغالبا السواق دائم المفاجئه

----------


## ابويزيد

ابو مروان الله يجزاك خير القى نظره علا السترالى

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان الله يجزاك خير القى نظره علا السترالى

 اخي والله اعلم بانه بترند صاعد ولكن احتمال للنزول التصحيحي واحتمال يواصل نزوله كلاهما وارد 
فاذا تتحمل الستوب فراقبه مالم يخترق الهاي الحالي والله اعلم للنزول  
فاحتمال النزول للـ 8900\8850 بإذن الله ومكنها ام يواصل نزول او يرتد ليكمل صعوده  
فانت راقب ولاتستعجل الهاي الحالي 9115 
واذا فكرت بالدخول بدون استعجال  مجرد ينزل ضع الستوب نقطة دخولك 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

اليورو فرنك والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3010  كفكرة عن التوصية هو بموجه هابطة عامة انما نستفيد من صعود التصحيحي  اذا بتذكرو من فترة موصي عليه بيع وهو عند 1.4300 وذكرت له اهداف بعيدة واول اهدافه 1.2800\1.2700  الان لو صعد لنقاط البيع فاختارو احدهم  البيع من 1.3085 تقريبا والستوب 1.3120  او البيع من 1.3150 والستوب 1.3202  او البيع  لو اخترق 1.3202 فالبيع من اقرب نقطة للـ 1.3280 وهي الستوب   الهدف بإذن الله 1.2800\1.2750 واتوقع والله اعلم مواصلة النزول ابعد من الهدف  والله الموفق

----------


## عملات 2010

اخي الجميل جزاك الله كل خير 
وما رايك بالنيوزلندي دولار...لم ادخل هذه العملة من قبل ولكن اول مرة احللها ورايت لها هبوط مايقارب 100 نقطة.؟؟ 
فماتحليلك لها سيدي الفاضل

----------


## ريم البوادي

السلام عليكم
 أخبار المجنون ايه لو سمحتم

----------


## ابويزيد

> السلام عليكم
>  أخبار المجنون ايه لو سمحتم

 ابو مروان مزال بنتظار نزوله

----------


## ريم البوادي

> ابو مروان مزال بنتظار نزوله

 بارك الله فيك وفيه طيب لو نزل هو سوف يشتري ولا يبيع

----------


## lights_ea

مارائيك باليورو دولار  
بينزل ؟؟؟

----------


## الجسور

السلام عليكم 
استاذي الكريم ابو مروان ممكن رايك باليورو ين

----------


## ابونواف2007

ابو مراون ممكن نظرتك 
للفرنك

----------


## المساهم المميز

ابو مروان  
الله لا يهينك ما هو رايك في EURGBP 
ضروري جداً هل هو طالع ام نازل وما هي اهدافه  
وشكراً

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان  
> الله لا يهينك ما هو رايك في EURGBP 
> ضروري جداً هل هو طالع ام نازل وما هي اهدافه  
> وشكراً

  اخي والله اعلم بما انه اخترق 8300 بانه صاعد للـ 8400\8420 
ومنها تراقب النقطة 8447 مالم تخترق تكون ستوب للبيع في حال اخترقت من اقرب نقطة للـ 8490 بيع وهي الستوب

----------


## aljameel

> مارائيك باليورو دولار  
> بينزل ؟؟؟

 اخي انا موصي عليه شراء من 1.2785

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم 
> استاذي الكريم ابو مروان ممكن رايك باليورو ين

 اخي هو للنزول بإذن الله انما هل يصعد ثم ينزل بعد الصعود انا براقبه

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مراون ممكن نظرتك 
> للفرنك

 اخي راقب النقطة 1.0050 مالم تكسر متوقع الصعود بإذن الله للـ 1.0400 
المهم لاتستعجل السوق الان حركته ضعيفه 
والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2795  اقصد بالتوصية بالذات لمن هو داخل بيع من امس  فاذا كان له صعود يعمل بالتوصية كهدك ويفك الهدك عند الهدف او اقرب نقطة للستوب البيع  المتوقع والله اعلم النزول للـ 1.2785 + -   الستوب 1.2760  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2880\1.2900  من الهدف نراقب النقطة 1.2977 وهي الستوب للبيع  او الستوب نقطة الارتداد فرضا وصل الهدف وارتد نضع الهاي الستوب  الان في حال كسر 1.2760 والله اعلم مواصل نزوله ولكل حادث حديث   والله الموفق

   التوصية تفعلت الان نقدم الستوب على نقطة الدخول 1.2785

----------


## مبارز

ممكن نظرة علي  المجنون 
ثانيا لية توقفت اخي عن حساب الديمو ممكن نستخدمة علي عقود ميكرو و بنسب صغيرة عقد او عقدين للصفقة

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن نظرة علي المجنون 
> ثانيا لية توقفت اخي عن حساب الديمو ممكن نستخدمة علي عقود ميكرو و بنسب صغيرة عقد او عقدين للصفقة

 لحضات وساضع توصية للمجنون  
الحساب لا اعرف السبب مجرداعمل به لوحدي نجاح اكثر من 90% وجربت ذلك اكثر من مرة 
هذه للمرة الثانيه اضعه امامكم يخسر لا اعرف السبب وغالبا مايكون خوفا من المسئوليه واصاب بالارتباك والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 129.60  والله اعلم له اهداف بعيدة قد تصل به بإذن الله للـ 123 وابعد من ذلك انما خذو قناعتكم اذا توفقنا به بإذن الله وتوفيقه  وحتى اللحظة والمعطيات التي امامي بتقول للنزول والله اعلم انما ساضع استوبات قريبه تخوفا من انعكاس السعر  الان تحت 129.85 متوقع والله اعلم مواصلة النزول وهي الستوب المؤقت  في حال اخترق 129.85 البيع من اقرب نقطة يصل لها وقريب من 130.68 وهي الستوب  الهدف بإذن الله مفتووووووووح   انما لا للاستعجال السوق الان حركته ضعيفة فالمراقبة اولا رجاء خاص  والله الموفق

----------


## يافريد يافريد

الجميل الفرنك دولار وين هدفه وشنو وضعه

----------


## aljameel

> الجميل الفرنك دولار وين هدفه وشنو وضعه

 اخي انا من قبل موصي عليه وذاكر الستوب 1.0050 
وذكرت لو كسر 1.0090 الشراء من اقرب نقطة للستوب ووصل للـ 1.0061 
واليوم سألني احد الاخوة وهو تقريبا عند 100 وذكرت نفس الكلام فوق 1.0050 متوقع الصعود بإذن الله وهدفه 1.0400 
الان اخي صعد اذا تتحمل استوب 1.0094 توكل على الله ويفضل الدخول بالمراقبة 
والله الموفق

----------


## Beautiful dream

*كل عام وانت بخير اخوي الجميل  
سؤال على AUD/NZD  
ما المتوقع له 
وهل هو في صعود ام هبوط 
تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 129.60  والله اعلم له اهداف بعيدة قد تصل به بإذن الله للـ 123 وابعد من ذلك انما خذو قناعتكم اذا توفقنا به بإذن الله وتوفيقه  وحتى اللحظة والمعطيات التي امامي بتقول للنزول والله اعلم انما ساضع استوبات قريبه تخوفا من انعكاس السعر  الان تحت 129.85 متوقع والله اعلم مواصلة النزول وهي الستوب المؤقت  في حال اخترق 129.85 البيع من اقرب نقطة يصل لها وقريب من 130.68 وهي الستوب  الهدف بإذن الله مفتووووووووح   انما لا للاستعجال السوق الان حركته ضعيفة فالمراقبة اولا رجاء خاص   والله الموفق

 أسف اخواني بدل 130.68 النقطة الصح 130.91  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> *كل عام وانت بخير اخوي الجميل*   *سؤال على AUD/NZD*   *ما المتوقع له*  *وهل هو في صعود ام هبوط*   *تقبل تحياتي*

 من قبل سألت من احدالاخوة وذكرت مالم يكسر 1.2748 فهو للصعود كسرها والله اعلم للنزول 
وفعلا كسرها ونزل 
الان راقب النقطة 1.2770 تحتها للنزول فوقها بيواصل صعوده والله اعلم

----------


## 1824

اليورو استرالي

----------


## أبو محمد.

ممكن رايك لليورو ين

----------


## Booss

*هلا اخوي جميل .. ارجو منك تضع لنا تحليلك عن الكيبل !!*

----------


## ابويزيد

> اخي والله اعلم بما انه اخترق 8300 بانه صاعد للـ 8400\8420 
> ومنها تراقب النقطة 8447 مالم تخترق تكون ستوب للبيع في حال اخترقت من اقرب نقطة للـ 8490 بيع وهي الستوب

  

> اخي انا موصي عليه شراء من 1.2785

  

> اخي هو للنزول بإذن الله انما هل يصعد ثم ينزل بعد الصعود انا براقبه

  

> اخي راقب النقطة 1.0050 مالم تكسر متوقع الصعود بإذن الله للـ 1.0400 
> المهم لاتستعجل السوق الان حركته ضعيفه 
> والله الموفق

  

> التوصية تفعلت الان نقدم الستوب على نقطة الدخول 1.2785

  

> لحضات وساضع توصية للمجنون  
> الحساب لا اعرف السبب مجرداعمل به لوحدي نجاح اكثر من 90% وجربت ذلك اكثر من مرة 
> هذه للمرة الثانيه اضعه امامكم يخسر لا اعرف السبب وغالبا مايكون خوفا من المسئوليه واصاب بالارتباك والله اعلم

  

> المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 129.60  والله اعلم له اهداف بعيدة قد تصل به بإذن الله للـ 123 وابعد من ذلك انما خذو قناعتكم اذا توفقنا به بإذن الله وتوفيقه  وحتى اللحظة والمعطيات التي امامي بتقول للنزول والله اعلم انما ساضع استوبات قريبه تخوفا من انعكاس السعر  الان تحت 129.85 متوقع والله اعلم مواصلة النزول وهي الستوب المؤقت  في حال اخترق 129.85 البيع من اقرب نقطة يصل لها وقريب من 130.68 وهي الستوب  الهدف بإذن الله مفتووووووووح   انما لا للاستعجال السوق الان حركته ضعيفة فالمراقبة اولا رجاء خاص  والله الموفق

  

> اخي انا من قبل موصي عليه وذاكر الستوب 1.0050 
> وذكرت لو كسر 1.0090 الشراء من اقرب نقطة للستوب ووصل للـ 1.0061 
> واليوم سألني احد الاخوة وهو تقريبا عند 100 وذكرت نفس الكلام فوق 1.0050 متوقع الصعود بإذن الله وهدفه 1.0400 
> الان اخي صعد اذا تتحمل استوب 1.0094 توكل على الله ويفضل الدخول بالمراقبة 
> والله الموفق

  

> من قبل سألت من احدالاخوة وذكرت مالم يكسر 1.2748 فهو للصعود كسرها والله اعلم للنزول 
> وفعلا كسرها ونزل 
> الان راقب النقطة 1.2770 تحتها للنزول فوقها بيواصل صعوده والله اعلم

 هاذى مشاركات ابو مروان يوم امس بارك الله فيك ومالك وولدك

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو استرالي

 اليورو استرالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.4077  راقب النقطة 1.4044 فوقها متوقع مواصلة الصعود كسرها متوقع مواصلة النزول   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> *هلا اخوي جميل .. ارجو منك تضع لنا تحليلك عن الكيبل !!*

 الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5395  حتى اللحظة والله اعلم الاتجاه العام له نزول  ولكن احتمال ولست متاكد 100%  يصعد للـ 1.5433 ومنها اما يواصل صعوده او يرتد للنزول  فلو واصل صعوده ضع ستوب قريب وتوكل على الله يهمنا اختراق الهاي السابق   في حال اكتفى عند 1.5433+ - تقريبا وارتد نزول راقبه وادخل بيع ونقطة الارتداد الستوب  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن رايك لليورو ين

   اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 108.04  تحت 108.80 وهي الستوب للبيع فهو للنزول   ويفضل البيع لو صعد لاقرب نقطة للستوب  في حال اخترق 108.80 للامانه انه محير ولكل حادث حديث  والله الموفق

----------


## Booss

> الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5395  حتى اللحظة والله اعلم الاتجاه العام له نزول  ولكن احتمال ولست متاكد 100%  يصعد للـ 1.5433 ومنها اما يواصل صعوده او يرتد للنزول  فلو واصل صعوده ضع ستوب قريب وتوكل على الله يهمنا اختراق الهاي السابق   في حال اكتفى عند 1.5433+ - تقريبا وارتد نزول راقبه وادخل بيع ونقطة الارتداد الستوب  والله الموفق

 *مشكور اخوي على التوضيح .. مشاء الله عليك*

----------


## aa2227

الله يجزاك الف خير ويجعل في ميزان حسناتك في هذه الساعةالمباركة   :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## aljameel

> الله يجزاك الف خير ويجعل في ميزان حسناتك في هذه الساعةالمباركة

  
جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljameel

> هاذى مشاركات ابو مروان يوم امس بارك الله فيك ومالك وولدك

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## مبارز

ابو مروان بارك الله فيك  الفوركس علم 
و علم نفس
نشتغل معاك ديمو اسبوع والا حاجة و ممكن نستخدم اليوت مع المقاومات والدعوم 
النقطة اللي تتفق مع دعم او مقاومة نستخدمها و اكيد عندك اكسيبرت المقتومات و الدعوم
و ان شاء الله بخبرتك تعرف النقط الصالحة للدخول او النقط المستهلكة لان هدفك 30 ال 50 نقطة كما قلت
و شكرا جزيل الشكر علي خوفك علي اخوانك
بارك الله فيك و في اخلاقك

----------


## alwafyee

سلام عليكم ارجو منكم الرد وش اسوي ماابي اخسر الرصيد
صوره من حسابي وررررطه الله يعين ساعدونا

----------


## ahmedan

اخى الكريم... الجميل... 
هذه اول مرة لى ادخل على موضوعك... حيث شاهدت ان به ثانى اكبر عدد مشاركين بعد موضوع الاخ ماجد... 
فاريد توضيحا منك لبعض الامور... 
بالنسبة للتوصيات التى تقوم بها ... ما عدد النقاط التى دائما ما تعمل عليها كهدف... هل تهدف صفقاتك ل 20 نقطة او 100 نقطة وهل اكثر ام اقل؟؟؟ 
وماذا لو اردت الحصول على 20 نقطة فقط فى كل صفقة هل ممكن؟؟؟ ارجو الرد

----------


## مناحي

> سلام عليكم ارجو منكم الرد وش اسوي ماابي اخسر الرصيد
> صوره من حسابي وررررطه الله يعين ساعدونا

 انصح باغلاق عقد الشراء  على امل ان اليورو ين ينزل ان شاء الله

----------


## مبارز

اخي الكريم ابو مروان انا بائع المجنون من 128.74
و انت عارف هو سجل هاي اسبوعي 131.7 اية رايك 
اليورو و الاسترالي و النيوزلندي انت شفت سجل 7220 لو تقدر و شكرا

----------


## aljameel

> اخى الكريم... الجميل... 
> هذه اول مرة لى ادخل على موضوعك... حيث شاهدت ان به ثانى اكبر عدد مشاركين بعد موضوع الاخ ماجد... 
> فاريد توضيحا منك لبعض الامور... 
> بالنسبة للتوصيات التى تقوم بها ... ما عدد النقاط التى دائما ما تعمل عليها كهدف... هل تهدف صفقاتك ل 20 نقطة او 100 نقطة وهل اكثر ام اقل؟؟؟ 
> وماذا لو اردت الحصول على 20 نقطة فقط فى كل صفقة هل ممكن؟؟؟ ارجو الرد

 حياك الله اخي بين اخوانك واخواتك 
حسب الفرصة المتوفرة نضع الهدف

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الكريم ابو مروان انا بائع المجنون من 128.74
> و انت عارف هو سجل هاي اسبوعي 131.7 اية رايك 
> اليورو و الاسترالي و النيوزلندي انت شفت سجل 7220 لو تقدر و شكرا

 هلا اخي مبارز بعد الافتتاح بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.5445  كفكرة له والله اعلم تحت 1.5700 بموجه هابطة عامه  نراقب الافتتاح في حال لم يخترق 1.5491 تكون هي الستوب للبيع ومتوقع النزول والهدف بإذن الله نحدده فيما بعد  في حال اخترق 1.5491 متوقع الصعود والله اعلم للـ 1.5560\1.5760 تقريبا ومنها نراقب النقطة 1.5700 وتكون الستوب للبيع   اليورو ين والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 108.68  اخر ماكتبت له تحت 108.80 فهو للنزول وللاسف اخترقها وصعد  الان نراقب الافتتاح في حال لم يكسر 108.40 رتكون هي الستوب للشراء  واهداف الشراء بإذن الله 109.65\110.70   في حال كسر 108.40 فمتوقع النزول بإذن الله فاما نضع الستوب 108.80 او 109.16  والهدف بإذن الله نحدده فيما بعد  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.2795  اقصد بالتوصية بالذات لمن هو داخل بيع من امس  فاذا كان له صعود يعمل بالتوصية كهدك ويفك الهدك عند الهدف او اقرب نقطة للستوب البيع  المتوقع والله اعلم النزول للـ 1.2785 + -   الستوب 1.2760  الهدف بإذن الله 1.2880\1.2900  من الهدف نراقب النقطة 1.2977 وهي الستوب للبيع  او الستوب نقطة الارتداد فرضا وصل الهدف وارتد نضع الهاي الستوب  الان في حال كسر 1.2760 والله اعلم مواصل نزوله ولكل حادث حديث   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الحمد لله كما توقعت ووصل الهدف ولله الحمد  المهم مراقبة النقطة التي ذكرتها 1.2977 او 1.2938 اختارو احدهم تكون ستوب للبيع  فمراقبة الافتتاح مالم يخترق 1.2938 تكون هي الستوب للبيع   في حال اخترق 1.2938 مراقبته بحذر من اقرب نقطكة للـ 1.2977 بيع وهي الستوب  الهدف بإذن الله نحدده فيما بعد  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

المجنون والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 130.21  ساربطه مع الكيبل في حال الكيبل اخترق 1.5491 نتوقع صعود للمجنون والله اعلم  المهم في حال صعد سنبيع من 133 للـــــــــ 133.50  والستوب 134  والهدف مفتوح به مئات النقاط بإذن الله  في حال الكيبل لم يخترق 1.5491 فمتوقع للمجنون مواصلة النزول بإذن الله  المجنون لو كسر 130 والله اعلم متوقع مواصلة النزول بإذن الله  مالم تكسر والله اعلم متوقع الصعود وهي الستوب المؤقت للشراء   والله الموفق

----------


## رشدي

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الحمد لله كما توقعت ووصل الهدف ولله الحمد  المهم مراقبة النقطة التي ذكرتها 1.2977 او 1.2938 اختارو احدهم تكون ستوب للبيع  فمراقبة الافتتاح مالم يخترق 1.2938 تكون هي الستوب للبيع   في حال اخترق 1.2938 مراقبته بحذر من اقرب نقطكة للـ 1.2977 بيع وهي الستوب  الهدف بإذن الله نحدده فيما بعد   والله الموفق

   استاذنا الغالي ما راي حضرتك في هذا السيناريو وهل يشبه نموذج المثلث القطري او قريب منه مع الأختلاف انه مقلوب  او ربما يكون نموذج تصحيحي في نهاية ترند صاعد ؟؟؟  ايضا ان كسرنا الموجة عالديلي نري بوادر صعود مالم يكسر ال 1.2580  رأيك يهمني جدا   لاني شاري والاستوب لدي 1.2580   ورجاء خاص الترقيم عالويكلي حسب رأيكم   بارك الله فيك يا استاذنا الغالي ........ :Eh S(7):

----------


## salman123

مرحبا اخي الجميل ... اتمنى تكون دوم بصحه وعافيه والجميع هنا معك .... 
اذا ممكن تبين توجه الكندي ... حيث اني قمت بشرائه 1.0400  
وبيع زوج ( الكندي - فرنك ) بسعر 97.77 
رأيك يهمني ياعقيد .... 
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## مبارز

مشكور اخي الكريم ابو مروان علي متابعتك معنا  
اليور دولاراخي الكريم قد يهبط اولا الي نقطة ال 12850  12840  هل نشتري من هذة النقطة باستوب مباشر والهدف 12938  ام نصبر للبيع افضل

----------


## adelemam

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، لو سمحت انا كنت محتار في موقف USD CAD هيكمل نزول بعدخبر يوم الجمعة ولا هيرد لفوق تاني ، نرجو الافادة ، وشكرا ليك جدا على افادتك لينا كلنا .

----------


## aljameel

> مرحبا اخي الجميل ... اتمنى تكون دوم بصحه وعافيه والجميع هنا معك .... 
> اذا ممكن تبين توجه الكندي ... حيث اني قمت بشرائه 1.0400  
> وبيع زوج ( الكندي - فرنك ) بسعر 97.77 
> رأيك يهمني ياعقيد .... 
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 اخي والله اعلم حسب المعطيات التي امامي بتقول صاعد بإذن الله 1.0770 \850  
وانا ذكرتها من قبل اكثر من مرة فأنت ضعستوبك نقطة دخولك اما يصيب الهدف او لاقدر الله الستوب 
الكندي فرنك والله اعلم لو اخترق 9785بانه سيواصل قريب من 9880 ومنها راقبه في حال اخترق 9880 بيواصل صعوده والله اعلم مالم تخترق متوقع النزول بإذن الله 
وانصحك تضع الستوب 9785 والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، لو سمحت انا كنت محتار في موقف USD CAD هيكمل نزول بعدخبر يوم الجمعة ولا هيرد لفوق تاني ، نرجو الافادة ، وشكرا ليك جدا على افادتك لينا كلنا .

 اخي المتوقع والله اعلم بانه للصعود ولكن بعد الافتتاح اذا مارأيت فرصه ساضعها له

----------


## أبو محمد.

اخي الجميل هل عندك طريقة رقمية بعيدة عن تعقيدات الشارت تعطي ربح 20 نقطة مضمونة باذن الله تعالى

----------


## aljameel

> استاذنا الغالي ما راي حضرتك في هذا السيناريو وهل يشبه نموذج المثلث القطري او قريب منه مع الأختلاف انه مقلوب  او ربما يكون نموذج تصحيحي في نهاية ترند صاعد ؟؟؟  ايضا ان كسرنا الموجة عالديلي نري بوادر صعود مالم يكسر ال 1.2580  رأيك يهمني جدا   لاني شاري والاستوب لدي 1.2580   ورجاء خاص الترقيم عالويكلي حسب رأيكم   بارك الله فيك يا استاذنا الغالي ........

 هلا رشدي  شوف ياغالي انا من قبل وصيت عليه بيع وذكرت الهدف بإذن الله 1.2650\1.2600  وذكرت مالم يكسر 1.2563 فتكون هي الستوب للشراء  وفي حال كسرت فهو مواصل نزول طبعا لم تكسر وصل للـ 1.2587 وارتد منها  الان من الصعب تقول بانه صاعد وتاكد صعوده الا في حال اخترق 61%  وباختراقها تقدر تقول 70% الصعود ثم الهاي السابق باختراق الهاي نعم تاكيد للصعود فيكون هدفه بإذن الله 1.3700\1.3900  الان احتمال يكتفى بالصعود الحالي او يصعد ولايتجاوز 1.2977 وهي تمثل تقريبا 50% من الموجه فاحتمال يرتد منها ويواصل نزوله فلو ارتد منها وواصل نزوله فتعتبر قمة لموجه هابطة وهدف الموجه الهابطة 1.2400\1.2150 بكسر 1.2563  بالنهاية صعب الحكم بمواصلة الصعود او الارتداد والنزول الان ولو النزول حتى اللحظة هو الاقرب كتكوين موجه هابطة  فانت اذاداخل شراء لابد تتفاعل معه بتقديم الستوب اولا باول وعند اختراق الهاي 1.3333 هنا نقول بانه صاعد  على الموجات الصغيرة بيقول لايتجاوز 1.2977 فلابد من النزول ام نزول تصحيحي او مواصلة النزول ولكن ليس جزم انما كمعطيات بتقول هكذا والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اخي الجميل هل عندك طريقة رقمية بعيدة عن تعقيدات الشارت تعطي ربح 20 نقطة مضمونة باذن الله تعالى

 مهما كانت الطريقة فتكون خاسرة بصراحة 
انا افضل شي شايفه هو الرقمي والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> مشكور اخي الكريم ابو مروان علي متابعتك معنا 
> اليور دولاراخي الكريم قد يهبط اولا الي نقطة ال 12850 12840 هل نشتري من هذة النقطة باستوب مباشر والهدف 12938 ام نصبر للبيع افضل

 اخي لاتستعجل بعد الافتتاح يتضح ومنها نقرر 
انما البيع حتى الحظة هو الغالب تحتها

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.5445  كفكرة له والله اعلم تحت 1.5700 بموجه هابطة عامه  نراقب الافتتاح في حال لم يخترق 1.5491 تكون هي الستوب للبيع ومتوقع النزول والهدف بإذن الله نحدده فيما بعد  في حال اخترق 1.5491 متوقع الصعود والله اعلم للـ 1.5560\1.5760 تقريبا ومنها نراقب النقطة 1.5700 وتكون الستوب للبيع   اليورو ين والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 108.68  اخر ماكتبت له تحت 108.80 فهو للنزول وللاسف اخترقها وصعد  الان نراقب الافتتاح في حال لم يكسر 108.40 رتكون هي الستوب للشراء  واهداف الشراء بإذن الله 109.65\110.70   في حال كسر 108.40 فمتوقع النزول بإذن الله فاما نضع الستوب 108.80 او 109.16  والهدف بإذن الله نحدده فيما بعد   والله الموفق

 النقطة التي باللون الاحمر هي بالغلط الصح 1.5670

----------


## أبو محمد.

> مهما كانت الطريقة فتكون خاسرة بصراحة 
> انا افضل شي شايفه هو الرقمي والله اعلم

 طيب ليش الطرق الرقمية فاشلة ؟؟؟ ممكن اعرف السبب

----------


## aljameel

> طيب ليش الطرق الرقمية فاشلة ؟؟؟ ممكن اعرف السبب

 اخي ابوعمر كيف حكمت عليها فاشلة انا اقصد بالرقمي موجات اليوت 
للمعلومية لم ارى افضل منها

----------


## أبو محمد.

> اخي ابوعمر كيف حكمت عليها فاشلة انا اقصد بالرقمي موجات اليوت 
> للمعلومية لم ارى افضل منها

 طيب ممكن تعطيني طريقة رقمية ناجحة لو تكرمت

----------


## aljameel

> طيب ممكن تعطيني طريقة رقمية ناجحة لو تكرمت

 تعلم اليوت واتقنه ولاتستعجل وانا اؤكد لك نسبة نجاحك 80.% بالصفقات التي تدخلها بشرط بدون طمع

----------


## aljameel

شوف اخي ابوعمر فرضا اخر ماكتبته للكيبل ذكرت رقم 1.5491 وهو كمثال  
الان هذه النقطة اما تكون مفتاح موجه صاعده او مفتاح موجه هابطة 
تاكيد الموجه الصاعده باختراق النقطة مالم تخترق فتكون بداية موجه هابطة 
وانت بتشتغل على هذه المعطيات ولكن ليس جزماً بتاكيد الصعود او الهبوط 
وهكذا اليوت مافي شي جزم انما معطيات وانت تتكيف معها من يجزم بصعود او نزول اعرف ماعنده سالفه انما معطيات وانت بموجبها تتبع السعر وعلى هذا الاساس توضع التوصيات
بعض المرات بتتوقع شي ويحصل العكس وهذا وارد وطبيعي 
من يقول او تسمع بيقول انا لدي استراتيجية ناجحة 100% والله غير صادق انما يسوق لنفسه  
بالله عليك انت لديك استراتيجية تبيض ذهب لما التسويق فلما لا ينفع نفسه بالاول 
والله من وراء القصد

----------


## أبو محمد.

كلام عدل اخي الجميل ولكن الواحد تعب من الخسائر وأيس من الفوركس

----------


## aljameel

> كلام عدل اخي الجميل ولكن الواحد تعب من الخسائر وأيس من الفوركس

 تعلم يا ابوعمر حتى اذا دخلت بتوصية تعرف تتصرف متى تجني ربحك ومتى تخرج لو عكس السع

----------


## aljameel

نموذجان لدبل بوتوم على اليومي  لليورو دولار  والفرنك ين  المهم اخذهم بالحسبان ومراقبتهم  ولا للاستعجال احتمال يصيبو والله اعلم وليس اكيد انما اخذهم بالحسبان  والله الموفق

----------


## moooom

اخي انا بائع من 1.2840
تتوقع يعمل قاب فوق واقصى قاب متوقع فوق 
وعندي استفسار انا جديد في الفوركس
انا عامل استوب على 905 لو فتح قاب فوق هل يتقيد بسعر الاستوب ولا اخسر حسب القاب 
الرجاء من يعرف الرد علي

----------


## aljameel

> اخي انا بائع من 1.2840 تتوقع يعمل قاب فوق واقصى قاب متوقع فوق  وعندي استفسار انا جديد في الفوركس انا عامل استوب على 905 لو فتح قاب فوق هل يتقيد بسعر الاستوب ولا اخسر حسب القاب  الرجاء من يعرف الرد علي

 اخي هل يفتح على قاب ام لا لا علم لي بصراحة 
انما في حال فتح على قاب فرضا فتح على 910 فيعتبر الستوب 910 وليس كما انت واضعه 905 
طبعا الافتتاح حسب منصتك انت التي فاتح الحساب بها 
والله اعلم

----------


## moooom

الله يجزاك خير على ردك وجعل دربك اخضر بس اخر سؤال لو تكرمت 
قصى قاب ممكن يكون كم يعني حسب خبرتك 
يعني ممكن يكون قاب 50 او قد يصل 100 او في حدود 10 و20

----------


## aljameel

> الله يجزاك خير على ردك وجعل دربك اخضر بس اخر سؤال لو تكرمت 
> قصى قاب ممكن يكون كم يعني حسب خبرتك 
> يعني ممكن يكون قاب 50 او قد يصل 100 او في حدود 10 و20

 والله اعلم لو فيه قاب للاعلى لايتجاوز 10او 20 نقطة
اتوقع افتتاح قاب للاسفل  
وبالنهاية هي توقعات تصيب وتخطى

----------


## moooom

والله دعوه مني مع الصباح ان الله يرزقك ويسدد خطاك اخي وعيدك مبارك والصراحة ممغوص من الصفقه حقت البيع لاني كنت ناوي اريح لبعد العيد بس قلت اخطف 10 نقاط وخطفني 40 نقطه سالب 
الله كريم 
واشكرك مره اخرى وموفق بامر الكريم

----------


## salman123

يعطيك الف عافيه على توضيحك اخوي الجميل   
الله يجزاك خير ويوفقك يارب والجميع معك

----------


## رشدي

> هلا رشدي  شوف ياغالي انا من قبل وصيت عليه بيع وذكرت الهدف بإذن الله 1.2650\1.2600  وذكرت مالم يكسر 1.2563 فتكون هي الستوب للشراء  وفي حال كسرت فهو مواصل نزول طبعا لم تكسر وصل للـ 1.2587 وارتد منها  الان من الصعب تقول بانه صاعد وتاكد صعوده الا في حال اخترق 61% وباختراقها تقدر تقول 70% الصعود ثم الهاي السابق باختراق الهاي نعم تاكيد للصعود فيكون هدفه بإذن الله 1.3700\1.3900  الان احتمال يكتفى بالصعود الحالي او يصعد ولايتجاوز 1.2977 وهي تمثل تقريبا 50% من الموجه فاحتمال يرتد منها ويواصل نزوله فلو ارتد منها وواصل نزوله فتعتبر قمة لموجه هابطة وهدف الموجه الهابطة 1.2400\1.2150 بكسر 1.2563  بالنهاية صعب الحكم بمواصلة الصعود او الارتداد والنزول الان ولو النزول حتى اللحظة هو الاقرب كتكوين موجه هابطة  فانت اذاداخل شراء لابد تتفاعل معه بتقديم الستوب اولا باول وعند اختراق الهاي 1.3333 هنا نقول بانه صاعد  على الموجات الصغيرة بيقول لايتجاوز 1.2977 فلابد من النزول ام نزول تصحيحي او مواصلة النزول ولكن ليس جزم انما كمعطيات بتقول هكذا والله اعلم  والله الموفق

    اشكرك يا استاذي   والله ما قصرت   دائما تخجلنا بتواضعك يا اخي  بارك الله فيك ............... :Eh S(7):

----------


## asmk

استاذنا الجميل انا بايع النيوزلندي دولار  من 71130 وعززت له من 71850 
ما ادري فيه له نقاط مفصليه اتابعها وارجو شرح وضعه لجل يستفيد الاخوه ان شاء الله 
ومشكور مقدما لما تقوم به واسأل الله ان يوفقك لمايحبه ويرضاه...

----------


## الغنيم

> هلا رشدي  شوف ياغالي انا من قبل وصيت عليه بيع وذكرت الهدف بإذن الله 1.2650\1.2600  وذكرت مالم يكسر 1.2563 فتكون هي الستوب للشراء  وفي حال كسرت فهو مواصل نزول طبعا لم تكسر وصل للـ 1.2587 وارتد منها  الان من الصعب تقول بانه صاعد وتاكد صعوده الا في حال اخترق 61%  وباختراقها تقدر تقول 70% الصعود ثم الهاي السابق باختراق الهاي نعم تاكيد للصعود فيكون هدفه بإذن الله 1.3700\1.3900  الان احتمال يكتفى بالصعود الحالي او يصعد ولايتجاوز 1.2977 وهي تمثل تقريبا 50% من الموجه فاحتمال يرتد منها ويواصل نزوله فلو ارتد منها وواصل نزوله فتعتبر قمة لموجه هابطة وهدف الموجه الهابطة 1.2400\1.2150 بكسر 1.2563  بالنهاية صعب الحكم بمواصلة الصعود او الارتداد والنزول الان ولو النزول حتى اللحظة هو الاقرب كتكوين موجه هابطة  فانت اذاداخل شراء لابد تتفاعل معه بتقديم الستوب اولا باول وعند اختراق الهاي 1.3333 هنا نقول بانه صاعد  على الموجات الصغيرة بيقول لايتجاوز 1.2977 فلابد من النزول ام نزول تصحيحي او مواصلة النزول ولكن ليس جزم انما كمعطيات بتقول هكذا والله اعلم  والله الموفق

 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخي الجميل 
بصراحه انت من اروع المحللين المشهود لهم بالخلق والعلم والنفع للاعضاء بنوايا صادقه وهذا ما حفزني ان اقوم بمداخلتك بإستشاره بسيطه قد استفيد منك الكثير من خلالها وهو شرف لي 
اخي الكريم 
انا اؤيدك في ان النزول هو الاقرب ولكن اختلف في وقف الخساره 
في شارت اليورو دولار على الديلي طبعا 
نلاحظ دايفرجنس ايجابي وهو واضح جد على الاستوكاستك نقطه مقاومته العنيفه وهي الهدف في نفس الوقت القمه 1.2921  .
كما ان هناك نموذج راس وكتفين سلبي على الزوج (( صحيح انه يعتبر مشوه )) ولكن ما اعرفه انه غالباً ما يعود اي زوج لأختبار ما يسمى بـ (( خط كسر الرقبه )) وقد يتعداه الى قمة الكتف (( والتي تمثل نفس النقطه 1.2921 )) وفي حال اختراقه يعتبر النموذج فاشل .
سؤالي بارك الله فيك 
اليس من الاحرى وضع ستوب البيع على 1.2931 توخيا للأختراق الكاذب وفي حال اختراقها يعتبر شراء صريح .
اعتذر عن الاطاله وانا في انتظار ان تتكرم علينا ونستفيد من علمك ازادك الله منه دينا ودنيا .

----------


## xrayan2

اللهم اجعلنا في هذه الليلة من الذين نظرت اليهم وغفرت لهم ورضيت عنهم.
اللهم اجعلنا في هذه الليلة من الذين تسلم عليهم الملائكة.
اللهم اجعل دعائنا خالصا ً لوجهك الكريم.

----------


## medo555

> اللهم اجعلنا في هذه الليلة من الذين نظرت اليهم وغفرت لهم ورضيت عنهم.
> اللهم اجعلنا في هذه الليلة من الذين تسلم عليهم الملائكة.
> اللهم اجعل دعائنا خالصا ً لوجهك الكريم.

 اللهم امين يارب العالمين

----------


## aljameel

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الحمد لله كما توقعت ووصل الهدف ولله الحمد  المهم مراقبة النقطة التي ذكرتها 1.2977 او 1.2938 اختارو احدهم تكون ستوب للبيع  فمراقبة الافتتاح مالم يخترق 1.2938 تكون هي الستوب للبيع   في حال اخترق 1.2938 مراقبته بحذر من اقرب نقطكة للـ 1.2977 بيع وهي الستوب  الهدف بإذن الله نحدده فيما بعد   والله الموفق

   

> هلا رشدي   شوف ياغالي انا من قبل وصيت عليه بيع وذكرت الهدف بإذن الله 1.2650\1.2600  وذكرت مالم يكسر 1.2563 فتكون هي الستوب للشراء  وفي حال كسرت فهو مواصل نزول طبعا لم تكسر وصل للـ 1.2587 وارتد منها  الان من الصعب تقول بانه صاعد وتاكد صعوده الا في حال اخترق 61% وباختراقها تقدر تقول 70% الصعود ثم الهاي السابق باختراق الهاي نعم تاكيد للصعود فيكون هدفه بإذن الله 1.3700\1.3900  الان احتمال يكتفى بالصعود الحالي او يصعد ولايتجاوز 1.2977 وهي تمثل تقريبا 50% من الموجه فاحتمال يرتد منها ويواصل نزوله فلو ارتد منها وواصل نزوله فتعتبر قمة لموجه هابطة وهدف الموجه الهابطة 1.2400\1.2150 بكسر 1.2563  بالنهاية صعب الحكم بمواصلة الصعود او الارتداد والنزول الان ولو النزول حتى اللحظة هو الاقرب كتكوين موجه هابطة  فانت اذاداخل شراء لابد تتفاعل معه بتقديم الستوب اولا باول وعند اختراق الهاي 1.3333 هنا نقول بانه صاعد  على الموجات الصغيرة بيقول لايتجاوز 1.2977 فلابد من النزول ام نزول تصحيحي او مواصلة النزول ولكن ليس جزم انما كمعطيات بتقول هكذا والله اعلم  والله الموفق

    

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخي الجميل 
> بصراحه انت من اروع المحللين المشهود لهم بالخلق والعلم والنفع للاعضاء بنوايا صادقه وهذا ما حفزني ان اقوم بمداخلتك بإستشاره بسيطه قد استفيد منك الكثير من خلالها وهو شرف لي 
> اخي الكريم 
> انا اؤيدك في ان النزول هو الاقرب ولكن اختلف في وقف الخساره 
> في شارت اليورو دولار على الديلي طبعا 
> نلاحظ دايفرجنس ايجابي وهو واضح جد على الاستوكاستك نقطه مقاومته العنيفه وهي الهدف في نفس الوقت القمه 1.2921 .
> كما ان هناك نموذج راس وكتفين سلبي على الزوج (( صحيح انه يعتبر مشوه )) ولكن ما اعرفه انه غالباً ما يعود اي زوج لأختبار ما يسمى بـ (( خط كسر الرقبه )) وقد يتعداه الى قمة الكتف (( والتي تمثل نفس النقطه 1.2921 )) وفي حال اختراقه يعتبر النموذج فاشل .
> سؤالي بارك الله فيك 
> اليس من الاحرى وضع ستوب البيع على 1.2931 توخيا للأختراق الكاذب وفي حال اختراقها يعتبر شراء صريح .
> اعتذر عن الاطاله وانا في انتظار ان تتكرم علينا ونستفيد من علمك ازادك الله منه دينا ودنيا .

 اخي اولا اشكرك على الثقة  هذه مشاركتي لليورو خلال الويكند وارجع للمشاركة رقم 24477 كذلك عن اليورو  فأنا واضع استوبان لليورو  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اللهم اجعلنا في هذه الليلة من الذين نظرت اليهم وغفرت لهم ورضيت عنهم.
> اللهم اجعلنا في هذه الليلة من الذين تسلم عليهم الملائكة.
> اللهم اجعل دعائنا خالصا ً لوجهك الكريم.

 اللهم امين يارب العالمين

----------


## digirakan

اللهم اجعلنا في هذه الليلة من الذين نظرت اليهم وغفرت لهم ورضيت عنهم.
اللهم اجعلنا في هذه الليلة من الذين تسلم عليهم الملائكة.
اللهم اجعل دعائنا خالصا ً لوجهك الكريم. 
اللهم امين
اللهم امين

----------


## flash55

شكرا

----------


## aljameel

برنامج Kwik Pop يضاف مع برنامج الميتاستوك   ممتاز جداً والله اعلم بيعطي اشارة الدخول والخروج من الصفقة  يفضل العمل على فريم الساعة او اختارو الفريم المناسب لكم  المهم من لديه برنامج الميتاستوك يجرب البرنامج يعيب البرنامج الثقل فقط  مرفق معه كيفية التركيب  والله الموفق  الرابط حجم البرنامج مايقارب3 ميغا  http://download.kinguploader.com/Dow...5#Kwik Pop-rar  وهذا رابط اخر  http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0F6WFNDV/

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم جميعا 
كيف حالك أستاذي إن شاء الله بخير ... وكل سنة وأنت وعائلتك الكريمة بألف خير إن شاء الله بمناسبة عيد الفطر  
ما حكاية البرنامج أستاذي يعني برنامج توصيات أو ماشابه ... انا ماعندي الميتا ستوك لاجربه حاليا  
دمت بخير إن شاء الله

----------


## elteach

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته* 
انا جديد معاكم و متابع بعون الله كل عام و انتم بخير بس اعذرونى انا مش قديم بس   ان شاء الله عندى طموح اتعلم واكسب وكل عام و انتم بخير

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم جميعا 
> كيف حالك أستاذي إن شاء الله بخير ... وكل سنة وأنت وعائلتك الكريمة بألف خير إن شاء الله بمناسبة عيد الفطر  
> ما حكاية البرنامج أستاذي يعني برنامج توصيات أو ماشابه ... انا ماعندي الميتا ستوك لاجربه حاليا  
> دمت بخير إن شاء الله

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هلا اخي صاحب وكل عام وانت بخير 
البرنامج يضاف مع الميتاستوك بيعطي اشارة بيع او اشراء وثم خروج من الصفقة

----------


## aljameel

> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته* 
> انا جديد معاكم و متابع بعون الله كل عام و انتم بخير بس اعذرونى انا مش قديم بس ان شاء الله عندى طموح اتعلم واكسب وكل عام و انتم بخير

 هلا اخي كل عام وانت بخير وحياك الله بين اخوتك

----------


## بوحسوون

هلا وغلا ومرحبا باستاذنا الجميل  
وتقبل الله صيامك وقيامك  
استاذي هل النظره لليورو ين مازالت لل 104 ام اختلف الوضع  
تحياتي 
المحب 
بوحسوون

----------


## asmk

> استاذنا الجميل انا بايع النيوزلندي دولار  من 71130 وعززت له من 71850 
> ما ادري فيه له نقاط مفصليه اتابعها وارجو شرح وضعه لجل يستفيد الاخوه ان شاء الله 
> ومشكور مقدما لما تقوم به واسأل الله ان يوفقك لمايحبه ويرضاه...

 الله يعينك علينا وماجور ان شاء الله

----------


## fahed122

> برنامج Kwik Pop يضاف مع برنامج الميتاستوك   ممتاز جداً والله اعلم بيعطي اشارة الدخول والخروج من الصفقة  يفضل العمل على فريم الساعة او اختارو الفريم المناسب لكم  المهم من لديه برنامج الميتاستوك يجرب البرنامج يعيب البرنامج الثقل فقط  مرفق معه كيفية التركيب  والله الموفق  الرابط حجم البرنامج مايقارب3 ميغا  http://download.kinguploader.com/Dow...5#Kwik Pop-rar  وهذا رابط اخر  http://www.mirrorzian.com/files/0F6WFNDV/

 
الله يجزاك خير يابو مروان  
عندي  كم سؤال على الطاير  
اذا ركبناه على الميتا ستوك 
البينات اللحظيه من منفين اجيبهااا  
وهل الميتا ستوك يشتغل لحظي 
وياليت  يكون برضه  ربط لايمي بروكر  احتاجهم الاثنين

----------


## ريم البوادي

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> هلا اخي صاحب وكل عام وانت بخير 
> البرنامج يضاف مع الميتاستوك بيعطي اشارة بيع او اشراء وثم خروج من الصفقة

 شكرا لك استاذ الجميل انا عندي الميتاستوك ونزلت الاكسبيرت ارجو لو عندك شرح عنه او عن شروط اضافية او عن العمل به على ازواج معينة ان تفيدني وشكرا

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم جميعا  
أستاذي الله يبارك فيك تم إصطياد الكيبل من 5480 تقريبا والحمد لله معه مايقارب الـ 100 نقطة  
محتاجين توجيهاتك جزاك الله الجنة يا أستاذي أين الهدف بإذن الله انا شايف 5146 ما رأيك ؟

----------


## Thedarck

mr aljamel can you see eurjby blaes

----------


## مبارز

هل اخ فاضل من المشاركون في هذا الموضوع ايمدنا برابط برنامج ميتاستوك

----------


## basel232

> هل اخ فاضل من المشاركون في هذا الموضوع ايمدنا برابط برنامج ميتاستوك

 السلام عليكم 
تفضل رابط الميتاستوك 
من مكتبة أخونا الفاضل أبو حسام 
مع الشكر له وللغالي أبو مروان  
وكل عام وانت وأبو مروان والجميع بخير

----------


## مبارز

> السلام عليكم 
> تفضل رابط الميتاستوك 
> من مكتبة أخونا الفاضل أبو حسام 
> مع الشكر له وللغالي أبو مروان  
> وكل عام وانت وأبو مروان والجميع بخير

 انا مش شايف رابط  مكتبة ابو حسام

----------


## basel232

> انا مش شايف رابط مكتبة ابو حسام

   المعذرة يا عزيزي  تفضل الرابط  http://www.4shared.com/account/file/...ownloader.html

----------


## مبارز

شكرا اخي الكريم

----------


## مبارز

حياك الله ابو مروان  ما طليت علينا في يوم هام زي الناهردة 
رجاء اخونا الكريم متابعة  التحليل لان انت شايف احنا موجودين في مكان حرج بين الصعود و الهبوط فرجاء بخبرتك المحافظة ان تتابع معنا الازواج اللي وصيت عليها 
مشكور اخي الكريم علي مجهودك

----------


## asmk

> حياك الله ابو مروان  ما طليت علينا في يوم هام زي الناهردة 
> رجاء اخونا الكريم متابعة  التحليل لان انت شايف احنا موجودين في مكان حرج بين الصعود و الهبوط فرجاء بخبرتك المحافظة ان تتابع معنا الازواج اللي وصيت عليها 
> مشكور اخي الكريم علي مجهودك

 اخي الكريم والله لا ازكي على الله احد  
لاكن ارى ان اخي الجميل متعب نفسه ومتابع ويظهر في الوقت الحاسم وبفرص جميله 
قد لايساعده الوقت في الرد على الكل ولكل مجتهد نصيب ووالله ماقصر مع الاعضاء ابدا 
اسأل الله في هذه الايام الفضيله ان يرزقه ويمده ووالديه بالصحه والسعاده والتوفيق 
ليس مجامله فهو لا يعرفني ولا اعرفه وادعو له لجتهاده كلنا نخطاونصيب  
ولله الفضل من قبل ومن بعد ..

----------


## مبارز

اخي الكريم لا نحصي الثناء علي الله
لكن لو تابعت انجح ابواب المنتدي هو باب الاستاذ الجميل ابو مروان لعدة اسباب 
دقة ابو مروان المتناهية و هدوء اعصابة 
متابعتة المستمرة 
ردة علي اعضاء الباب 
اما عن طلبي من ابو مروان متابعة الباب هذا اليوم  انت اكيد عارف ان الأسعار عامة تمر بنقطة فاصلة اما صعود قوي او هبوط قوي
 وقد عودنا ابو مروان علي المتابعة المستمرة  والا يرد اخوانة فهذا من العشم و لا يلام ابدا ان لم يرد لانشغالة فهو لا يلام  
نسأل الله الصحة و العافية لأبو مروان و لوالدية

----------


## aljameel

أسف لعدم تواجدي لاني كنت بعيد عن الجهاز اليوم 
ارجو معذرتي وشاكر لكم ثقتكم بي

----------


## أبو محمد.

ممكن نظرتك للكيبل

----------


## صاحب هدف

أهلا بعودتك أستاذي الغالي حمدا لله على السلامة

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.5445  كفكرة له والله اعلم تحت 1.5700 بموجه هابطة عامه  نراقب الافتتاح في حال لم يخترق 1.5491 تكون هي الستوب للبيع ومتوقع النزول والهدف بإذن الله نحدده فيما بعد  في حال اخترق 1.5491 متوقع الصعود والله اعلم للـ 1.5560\1.5760 تقريبا ومنها نراقب النقطة 1.5700 وتكون الستوب للبيع   اليورو ين والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 108.68  اخر ماكتبت له تحت 108.80 فهو للنزول وللاسف اخترقها وصعد  الان نراقب الافتتاح في حال لم يكسر 108.40 رتكون هي الستوب للشراء  واهداف الشراء بإذن الله 109.65\110.70   في حال كسر 108.40 فمتوقع النزول بإذن الله فاما نضع الستوب 108.80 او 109.16  والهدف بإذن الله نحدده فيما بعد   والله الموفق

 اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  الكيبل وصل قريب من النقطة 1.5491 ولم تخترق ومبروك لمن أستفاد منه  الان والله اعلم سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.5280 تقريبا  ومن الهدف نراقب النقطة 1.5257 في حال كسرها المجال مفتوح له للـ 1.5171  الان في حال لم تكسر 1.5257 متوقع صعود تصحيحي في حال كسرت اتوقع لايكسر 1.5171 فمتوقع صعود تصحيحي والله اعلم  المهم راقبو النقطتان التي ذكرتهم في حال كسرهم متوقع مواصلة النزول بإذن الله  اليورو ين من دخل به يبقى به متوقع والله اعلم مواصلة النزول ولازال والله اعلم هدفه قائم 104 بإذن الله وابعد من ذلك  المهم تقديم الستوب مع كل نزول  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> المجنون والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 130.21  ساربطه مع الكيبل في حال الكيبل اخترق 1.5491 نتوقع صعود للمجنون والله اعلم  المهم في حال صعد سنبيع من 133 للـــــــــ 133.50  والستوب 134  والهدف مفتوح به مئات النقاط بإذن الله  في حال الكيبل لم يخترق 1.5491 فمتوقع للمجنون مواصلة النزول بإذن الله  المجنون لو كسر 130 والله اعلم متوقع مواصلة النزول بإذن الله  مالم تكسر والله اعلم متوقع الصعود وهي الستوب المؤقت للشراء    والله الموفق

 اللهم  ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبروك لمن أستفاد منه   الان المتوقع والله مواصلة النزول وهدفه القريب بإذن الله 127.50 \127  وبإذن الله هاتشوفو هدفه البعيد 123 مع الصبر  الان احتمال بيواصل  للـ 128.90 تقريبا ولايكسر اللو السابق 128.63  ليصعد ليصحح ثم يرتد ليواصل نزوله في حال واصل وكسر 128.63  امامه نقطة احتمال يكسرها واحتمال لا وهي 128.37 ليصعد للتصحيحي  وبالنهاية هو للنزول بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## صاحب هدف

الله يجزاك كل خير يا أستاذي انا معاي الكيبل والحمد لله من القمة بفضل الله  
لكن أريد أن أسألك عن اليورو هبوطه غريب الساعتين الاخيرتين عسى الاخوان مو متضررين منه إن شاء الله

----------


## aljameel

اليورو اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر اخذناه صعود ونزول ولله الحمد  كما ذكرت لكم الستوب 1.2938 المهم الان نقدم الستوب مع كل نزول  المتوقع مواصلة النزول بإذن الله ما امامه الا نقطة مهم تقريبا 1.2650  في حال لم تكسر اخذها كستوب للشراء والصعود بيكون والله اعلم تصحيحي ولا للاستعجال من اقرب نقطة يصل لها وقريب من 2650  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> الله يجزاك كل خير يا أستاذي انا معاي الكيبل والحمد لله من القمة بفضل الله  
> لكن أريد أن أسألك عن اليورو هبوطه غريب الساعتين الاخيرتين عسى الاخوان مو متضررين منه إن شاء الله

 هلا اخي صاحب اولا مبروك الكيبل 
اليورو انا لم اوصي شراء انا توصيتي بيع بستوب 1.2938 او 2977 
النزول ليس غريب هو متوقع النزول كمعطيات سابقة والله اعلم

----------


## asmk

النوزلندي دولار  
واليورو استرالي 
ومشكور مقدما

----------


## elteach

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته* 
مشكور اخى انا متابع معاكم من بدرى توصيه اليورو بس هوا ضاقر عند1.2794  مش عارف ليه

----------


## السامر

> اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر  ومبروك لمن أستفاد منه   الان المتوقع والله مواصلة النزول وهدفه القريب بإذن الله 127.50 \127  وبإذن الله هاتشوفو هدفه البعيد 123 مع الصبر  الان احتمال بيواصل للـ 128.90 تقريبا ولايكسر اللو السابق 128.63  ليصعد ليصحح ثم يرتد ليواصل نزوله في حال واصل وكسر 128.63  امامه نقطة احتمال يكسرها واحتمال لا وهي 128.37 ليصعد للتصحيحي  وبالنهاية هو للنزول بإذن الله   والله الموفق

 تسلم ابو مروان

----------


## shark99

جزاك الله خير اخى الحبيب (( aljameel ))  دخلت معاك الاسبوع الماضي وهذا الاسبوع .. ولله الحمد ربحت معاك  .. 
ماشاءالله قوه تحليلك واخلقك الرفيع يجعل الواحد يحترمك ويقدرك .. لله يبارك في صحتك  ويعطيك الف عافيه على ماتقوم به للاخوانك ..

----------


## elteach

متابع و مبروك اليورو نزوله ويارب يكمل نزوول مشكور اخى الجميل

----------


## flash55

بأذن الله

----------


## ibnbaghdad

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الغالي الجميل (( aljameel )) ابو مروان المحترم جزاك الله كل الخير ويارب يبارك لك في اهلك ومالك وعملك ويوفقك لما يحبه ويرضى والف شكر اخي الغالي. 
ممكن لو تكرمت عند دخولك اطلاعنا على اخر المستجدات والتصحيحات وغيرها من الامور
للعملات التي دخلنا بها للمحافظه على الارباح والحمد لله والشكر لله 
 الكيبل واليورو والمجنون ويورو ين 
وبالتوفيق لنا جميعا ان شاء الله تعالى والحمد لله 
اخوكم ابن بغداد*

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم ومبروووك الارباح اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
حتى اللحظة المعطيات للكيبل واليورو والمجنون واليورو ين للنزول بإذن الله 
واي صعود اتوقع والله اعلم فرصة للبيع وكلما وجدت فرصة بإذن الله ساضعها لكم  
والله الموفق

----------


## fahed122

ابو مروان طلبتك كيف اربط الايمي بروكر  لحظي 
محتاجه

----------


## aljameel

اليورو دولار والله اعلم  حتى اللحظة المعطيات التي امامي بانه للنزول بإذن الله  ركزو بما اذكره والله اعلم  تحت 1.2916 فهو للنزول لم يتبقى الا كسر اللو السابق 1.2586  مجرد كسر اللو هدفه بإذن الله 1.2400 واحتمال ابعد انما في حال كسر 1.2256 متوقع الذهاب للهدف الثاني بإذن الله 1.2100  امس ذكرت لكم ليواصل النزول لابد من كسر 1.2650 طبعا لم تكسر مجرد كسرها اتوقع كسر اللو 2586 والله اعلم  هو بموجه هابطة  حالية تحت 1.2916 لم يتبقى الاكسر 1.2586  في حال لم يكسر 1.2586 وصعد واخترق 1.2916 هنا يكون شراء غير ذلك فهو للبيع   والله الموفق

----------


## asmk

اخوي الجميل الله يجزاك خير نضره  
النيوزلندي دولار 
اليورو استرالي

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان طلبتك كيف اربط الايمي بروكر لحظي 
> محتاجه

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/t33208.html

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي الجميل الله يجزاك خير نضره  
> النيوزلندي دولار 
> اليورو استرالي

 النيوزلندي هو كان عنده هدف 7240 ووصل لهدفه هل يمدد الهدف ام لا الله اعلم 
انما راقب الهاي الحالي 7255  مالم يخترقه فمتوقع النزول فلا تستعجل يفضل من اقرب نقطة للهاي البيع  
اليورو استرالي متوقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم انما لابد من صعود تصحيحي وكلماكان فوق 1.3894 متوقع الصعود للتصحيحي تحتها متوقع بيواصل نزوله 
وعندما اجد رصه واضحه ساضعها لكم

----------


## مبارز

مبروك ابو مروان عليك وعلينا  شوفت يا ريس  تحليلك و الحمد لله ماشي بالمسطرة 
ربنا يبارك فيك  
لي الحق بقي اني  اصر علي تحليلك 
و الله  ربنا مبارك لك و بابك اعتقد اقوي باب علي مستوي  الانترنت كله بفضل الله تعالي  
اقوي محللي FXCM لم يوافق تحليهم تحليك في اهم عامل عامل التوقيت + عامل الدقة السعرية انا متابعهم علي Twiter 
بارك الله فيك و جعلك عونا لأخوانك المسلمين

----------


## aljameel

> مبروك ابو مروان عليك وعلينا شوفت يا ريس تحليلك و الحمد لله ماشي بالمسطرة 
> ربنا يبارك فيك  
> لي الحق بقي اني اصر علي تحليلك 
> و الله ربنا مبارك لك و بابك اعتقد اقوي باب علي مستوي الانترنت كله بفضل الله تعالي  
> اقوي محللي FXCM لم يوافق تحليهم تحليك في اهم عامل عامل التوقيت + عامل الدقة السعرية انا متابعهم علي Twiter 
> بارك الله فيك و جعلك عونا لأخوانك المسلمين

 مبروك للجميع واشكرك على الثقة

----------


## مبارز

ممكن نظرة علي الأسترالي و كذلك الذهب انا لا اتاجر بالذهب و لكني اربط الذهب بالأسترالي دولار

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن نظرة علي الأسترالي و كذلك الذهب انا لا اتاجر بالذهب و لكني اربط الذهب بالأسترالي دولار

 الاسترالي والله اعلم السعر الحالي 9114 
راقب النقطة 9112 صحيح الفرق نقطتان انما في حال كسرها متوقع بيواصل نزوله والله اعلم مالم تكسر متوقع صعوده والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

الان أستاذنكم اراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## zaki el demerdash

> السلام عليكم ومبروووك الارباح اللهم ربي لك الحمد والشكر 
> حتى اللحظة المعطيات للكيبل واليورو والمجنون واليورو ين للنزول بإذن الله 
> واي صعود اتوقع والله اعلم فرصة للبيع وكلما وجدت فرصة بإذن الله ساضعها لكم  
> والله الموفق

 أخي وحده ربي يستطيع يجزيك على ماتفعله فأسأل الله لك في اخر ليلة في رمضان ان يعتقك ربي من النار... 
أخي الان الكيبل والمجنون في تصحيح..هل لامانع من مواصلة البيع..(أقصد لانتخوف من تدخلات المركزي الياباني...)التي أظن والله أعلم أنها أصبحت ملحة و وشيكة...؟!!

----------


## asmk

> النيوزلندي هو كان عنده هدف 7240 ووصل لهدفه هل يمدد الهدف ام لا الله اعلم 
> انما راقب الهاي الحالي 7255  مالم يخترقه فمتوقع النزول فلا تستعجل يفضل من اقرب نقطة للهاي البيع  
> اليورو استرالي متوقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم انما لابد من صعود تصحيحي وكلماكان فوق 1.3894 متوقع الصعود للتصحيحي تحتها متوقع بيواصل نزوله 
> وعندما اجد رصه واضحه ساضعها لكم

 الله يجزاك الجنه ويرحم والديك

----------


## elteach

الله يعينا عليكى يا بورصه انا قلبى وجعنى

----------


## kon-sy

> الله يعينا عليكى يا بورصه انا قلبى وجعنى

  وانا متلك

----------


## canavaro00

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
الساده الاعضاء هل من ارشاد بان الباوند هبوط ام صعود اليوم؟؟

----------


## ابويزيد

السلام عليكم الف مبروك يابو مروان الآرباح

----------


## ibnbaghdad

*لقد عززت مرتين للين يورو وللمجنون وللكيبل والحمد لله راحت الارباح ومبلغ من راس المال والحمد لله مااعرف كيف الواحد يتعامل مع البورصة حتى الاخبار اصبحت لعبه كبيرها التوقع بصالح العمله ياتي مغاير بشكل كبير من سلبي الى ايجابي عالي والعكس صحيح والله حيرتني يافوركس ولكن المشكله 
لااعرف حلا لها ونحن نتسرع ونغامر كثيرا 
والله كل يوم ازداد ثقه ويقين تريد ان تعمل بالبورصه ونفسيتك مرتاحه ولا تبالي يجب ان تملك راس مال لايقل عن 5000 دولار نعم والفلوس اجيب الفلوس 
اما المبالغ القليله ومع طمعنا القاتل فنهتم ونفكر ونخسر المال وراحة البال
الحمد لله والشكر لله 
اخي الجميل جزاك الله كل الخير عنا والله انت لم تقصر بشيئ ولكن بسبب سوء ادارة راس المال والطمع وهذا عائد لنا ولا دخل لك*

----------


## Abou Mohanad

> *لقد عززت مرتين للين يورو وللمجنون وللكيبل والحمد لله راحت الارباح والحمد لله مااعرف كيف الواحد يتعامل مع البورصة حتى الاخبار اصبحت لعبه كبيرها التوقع بصالح العمله ياتي مغاير بشكل كبير من سلبي الى ايجابي عالي والعكس صحيح والله حيرتني يافوركس ولكن المشكله 
> لااعرف حلا لها ونحن نتسرع ونغامر كثيرا 
> والله كل يوم ازداد ثقه ويقين تريد ان تعمل بالبورصه ونفسيتك مرتاحه ولا تبالي يجب ان تملك راس مال لايقل عن 5000 دولار نعم والفلوس اجيب الفلوس 
> اما المبالغ القليله ومع طمعنا القاتل فنهتم ونفكر ونخسر المال وراحة البال
> الحمد لله والشكر لله 
> اخي الجميل جزاك الله كل الخير عنا والله انت لم تقصر بشيئ ولكن بسبب سوء ادارة راس المال والطمع وهذا عائد لنا ولا دخل لك*

 أوافق مليون % طبعا على هذا الكلام وهذا هو سبب شكوى الاعضاء من الخساره الدائمة

----------


## مهدي العلي

مرحبا يا اخوان ، 
اود المساعدة في حذف هذا الموضوع من المنتدى ، لان الاخ الذي  يرسل التوصيات يقوم بسرقتها من مصادر اخرى ، فمن فضلكم https://forum.arabictrader.com/t105913-3.html
حاولوا معي

----------


## ابويزيد

> مرحبا يا اخوان ، 
> اود المساعدة في حذف هذا الموضوع من المنتدى ، لان الاخ الذي  يرسل التوصيات يقوم بسرقتها من مصادر اخرى ، فمن فضلكم https://forum.arabictrader.com/t105913-3.html
> حاولوا معي

 لاتقطع الآرزاق علا اخوانك

----------


## مبارز

> مرحبا يا اخوان ، 
> اود المساعدة في حذف هذا الموضوع من المنتدى ، لان الاخ الذي  يرسل التوصيات يقوم بسرقتها من مصادر اخرى ، فمن فضلكم https://forum.arabictrader.com/t105913-3.html
> حاولوا معي

 من انت لتقول هذا 
ان كانت خبرتك بالفوركس شهر و الا اثنين فتمهل قبل الكلام  
الأتجاه و التحليل موجود في مواقع كتير و نقط الدخول و الخروج علي المدي امتوسط 
لكن لا يحدد ابد تفاصيل الاتجاه و توقيت الدخول الامن أبدا
و كل المواقع تعبث في هذ ة النقطة توقيت الدخول  
فممكن مثلا يقول لك اليورو هدفة 12400 كن هذا يكون يعد شهر و نصف و عليك خير 
اما ما يقوم به الأخ ابو مروان فهو تحديد دقيق علي المدي القصير لنقط الدخول و الخروج
و كذلك تفصيل حركة العملة علي المدي المتوسط  بدقة متناهية
رجاء التحقق قبل الحكم علي اخوانك 
فالأخ ابو مروان ادق محلل قرأت توصياتة

----------


## xtremeqt

الاخ الكريم مبارز الاخ مهدي لا يتكلم عن الاستاذ ابو مروان لكن عن الاخ  في رابط الموضوع اعلاه ,تقبل احترامي و كل عام وانت والاخوة بخير

----------


## مبارز

ممكن ابو مروان متابعة العملات بعد  الأسعار الجديدة المسجلة اليوم 
المجنون صعد الي 130.39
و الباوند صع د ال 5536
و اليورو الي 2764
و الأسترالي بعد ان اخترق 9116 الي 9096 صعد الي 9196

----------


## adelemam

> مرحبا يا اخوان ، 
> اود المساعدة في حذف هذا الموضوع من المنتدى ، لان الاخ الذي  يرسل التوصيات يقوم بسرقتها من مصادر اخرى ، فمن فضلكم https://forum.arabictrader.com/t105913-3.html
> حاولوا معي

 اخي الفاضل ، لا اري في كلامك غير الحقد و الغيرة فقط لا غير ، انتا تتكلم عن موضوع نحن الان في الصفحة 1637 وان كان غير صادق او دقيق او مدعي ، ما كان وصل هذا العدد من المشاركات و المشاهدات ، وان كنت كما تتدعي توصياتك تتكلم عن نفسها ، فلا داعي التشكيك في صحة كلام احد و بخاصة انك من الواضح انك لا تعرفه ، وهذه ما هي الا شهادة حق في دفاع عن شخص غير موجود  لم ارى منه غير طيب الخلق والتواضع والاعتراف بالخطأ ان اخطئ والدقة في التحليل ما شاء الله، و مساعدة الاخرين والرد بأدب و خلق على جميع الردود والتساؤلات ، ختاما ، اتقي الله ، فما تفعله لا ولن يوصلك لاي خير سواء الان او لاحقا .

----------


## Booss

> *لقد عززت مرتين للين يورو وللمجنون وللكيبل والحمد لله راحت الارباح ومبلغ من راس المال والحمد لله مااعرف كيف الواحد يتعامل مع البورصة حتى الاخبار اصبحت لعبه كبيرها التوقع بصالح العمله ياتي مغاير بشكل كبير من سلبي الى ايجابي عالي والعكس صحيح والله حيرتني يافوركس ولكن المشكله 
> لااعرف حلا لها ونحن نتسرع ونغامر كثيرا 
> والله كل يوم ازداد ثقه ويقين تريد ان تعمل بالبورصه ونفسيتك مرتاحه ولا تبالي يجب ان تملك راس مال لايقل عن 5000 دولار نعم والفلوس اجيب الفلوس 
> اما المبالغ القليله ومع طمعنا القاتل فنهتم ونفكر ونخسر المال وراحة البال
> الحمد لله والشكر لله 
> اخي الجميل جزاك الله كل الخير عنا والله انت لم تقصر بشيئ ولكن بسبب سوء ادارة راس المال والطمع وهذا عائد لنا ولا دخل لك*

 فقط للتذكير أخوي :  زيد صفر بجانب الثلاث أصفار .. من هنا تكون الاجابة صح ..
تقبل صراحتي   :Noco:

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم بانه للنزول تحت 1.5580 وهي الستوب للبيع  انما لا للاستعجال يفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب  هو المفروض يصعد للـ 1.5540\50 ولكن صعد للـ 5532 هل اكتفى ام لا الله اعلم  هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.5250 قابل للزيادة والله اعلم  واكرر لا للاستعجال  الاسترالي دولار السعر الحالي 9190 راقبو النقطة 9228 تحتها متوقع النزول وهي الستوب او 9250 راقبو ولا تستعجلو   هدف النزول بإذن الله 9000\9050  ومن الهدف نراقب النقطة 8950 مالم تكسر متوقع الصعود والله اعلم وتكون هي الستوب للشراء  في حال كسرت النقطة 8950 متوقع مواصلة النزول   رجاء لا للاستعجال  المجنون راقبو النقطة 130.70 تحتها فهو للنزول بإذن الله  اليورو تحت 1.2916 للنزول اختراقها للصعود والله اعلم   ارجو لاتؤاخذوني بالتقصير وقلة المتابعة لانشغالي موفقين بإذن الله  والله الموفق

----------


## doby

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## مبارز

عيد سعيد علي أخي الجميل ابو مروان  وعلي جميع المشاركين في هذا الباب القوي 
شكرا اخي الكريم علي المتابعة القوية

----------


## aljameel

الدولار كندي السعر الحالي 1.0345  مالم يكسر النقطة 1.0337 فهو للصعود وتكون هي الستوب للشراء   ومنها نراقب النقطة 1.0400 تقريبا احتمال يرتد منها واحتمال لايرتد  في حال اخترق 1.0420 متوقع مواصلة الصعود والهدف بإذن الله مفتووح احتمال يواصل للـ 1.0850  في حال كسر 1.0337 متوقع مواصلة النزول   انما يفضل البيع من 1.0400+ - والستوب 1.0420  والهدف بإذن الله مفتوح  والله الموفق

----------


## medo555

> اخي الفاضل ، لا اري في كلامك غير الحقد و الغيرة فقط لا غير ، انتا تتكلم عن موضوع نحن الان في الصفحة 1637 وان كان غير صادق او دقيق او مدعي ، ما كان وصل هذا العدد من المشاركات و المشاهدات ، وان كنت كما تتدعي توصياتك تتكلم عن نفسها ، فلا داعي التشكيك في صحة كلام احد و بخاصة انك من الواضح انك لا تعرفه ، وهذه ما هي الا شهادة حق في دفاع عن شخص غير موجود  لم ارى منه غير طيب الخلق والتواضع والاعتراف بالخطأ ان اخطئ والدقة في التحليل ما شاء الله، و مساعدة الاخرين والرد بأدب و خلق على جميع الردود والتساؤلات ، ختاما ، اتقي الله ، فما تفعله لا ولن يوصلك لاي خير سواء الان او لاحقا .

  الاخ مهدى العلى لا يقصد باب الاستاذ والاخ الكبير ابومروان ولكنه يقصد محلل اخر فى الرابط الموجود فى مشاركته ( https://forum.arabictrader.com/t105913-3.html )

----------


## gamalnageeb

*اخي الجميل ما هي نظرتك الى اليورو ين هل و هبوط وما اقصي هبوط متوقع على المدي القريب او البعيد*

----------


## aljameel

> *اخي الجميل ما هي نظرتك الى اليورو ين هل و هبوط وما اقصي هبوط متوقع على المدي القريب او البعيد*

 والله اعلم للنزول وهدفه بإذن الله قائم 104 ومتوقع ابعد من الهدف بكثير 
بصراحة بابحث له عن ستوب ولم اجد الا ستوب بعيد عن السعر الحالي  
انما انت ضع استوب مناسب لك وتوكل على الله فليكن الهاي الحالي  
ويفضل البيع بالمراقبة ولا تستعجل

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم اراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## asmk

الله يجزاك الجنه ويرحم والديك يابو مروان

----------


## gamalnageeb

> والله اعلم للنزول وهدفه بإذن الله قائم 104 ومتوقع ابعد من الهدف بكثير 
> بصراحة بابحث له عن ستوب ولم اجد الا ستوب بعيد عن السعر الحالي  
> انما انت ضع استوب مناسب لك وتوكل على الله فليكن الهاي الحالي  
> ويفضل البيع بالمراقبة ولا تستعجل

 جزاك الله خير اخي الجميل على جهدك الرائع لمساعدة اخوتك فى المنتدي 
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## akbar

:Asvc: كل عام وأنتم بخير :Asvc: 
متابع

----------


## ريم البوادي

> شكرا لك استاذ الجميل انا عندي الميتاستوك ونزلت الاكسبيرت ارجو لو عندك شرح عنه او عن شروط اضافية او عن العمل به على ازواج معينة ان تفيدني وشكرا

 أرجو أن أجد رد عندكم استاذ ابو مروان كتبت المشاركة من يومين

----------


## aljameel

> أرجو أن أجد رد عندكم استاذ ابو مروان كتبت المشاركة من يومين

 بإذن الله ساشرح لك فيما بعد

----------


## kon-sy

يعجز اللسان عن شكر جميل فعالك يا الجميل   
جزاك الله عنا كل خير .. فهو ولي ذلك والقادر عليه   
تحياتي إلك

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل والله اعلم بانه للنزول تحت 1.5580 وهي الستوب للبيع  انما لا للاستعجال يفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب  هو المفروض يصعد للـ 1.5540\50 ولكن صعد للـ 5532 هل اكتفى ام لا الله اعلم  هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.5250 قابل للزيادة والله اعلم  واكرر لا للاستعجال  الاسترالي دولار السعر الحالي 9190 راقبو النقطة 9228 تحتها متوقع النزول وهي الستوب او 9250 راقبو ولا تستعجلو   هدف النزول بإذن الله 9000\9050  ومن الهدف نراقب النقطة 8950 مالم تكسر متوقع الصعود والله اعلم وتكون هي الستوب للشراء  في حال كسرت النقطة 8950 متوقع مواصلة النزول   رجاء لا للاستعجال  المجنون راقبو النقطة 130.70 تحتها فهو للنزول بإذن الله  اليورو تحت 1.2916 للنزول اختراقها للصعود والله اعلم   ارجو لاتؤاخذوني بالتقصير وقلة المتابعة لانشغالي موفقين بإذن الله   والله الموفق

    المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 129.51  لمن دخل بيع يضع الستوب نقطة الدخول  ليواصل نزوله لابد من كسر 129.20  مالم تكسر 129.20 فتكون ستوب للشراء ونغلق البيع وندخل شراء بدون استعجال بالمراقبة   والهدف بإذن الله 130.70 \131  ومن الهدف نراقب وندخل بيع والنقطة 131.49 مالم يخترقها فتكون ستوب للبيع   والهدف بإذن الله مفتوح به مئات النقاط  المهم لا للاستعجال في حال كسر 129.20 متوقع مواصلة النزول بإذن الله  هدفه العام بإذن الله 123 قابل للزيادة   والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

الاسترالي دولار وضع الستوب 9245 السعر الحالي 9220  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

موفقين بإذن  الله نراكم لاحقا

----------


## بوجود

_    الكيبل والله اعلم بانه للنزول تحت 1.5580 وهي الستوب للبيع   انما لا للاستعجال يفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب  هو المفروض يصعد للـ 1.5540\50 ولكن صعد للـ 5532 هل اكتفى ام لا الله اعلم  هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.5250 قابل للزيادة والله اعلم  واكرر لا للاستعجال  الاسترالي دولار السعر الحالي 9190 راقبو النقطة 9228 تحتها متوقع النزول وهي الستوب او 9250 راقبو ولا تستعجلو   هدف النزول بإذن الله 9000\9050  ومن الهدف نراقب النقطة 8950 مالم تكسر متوقع الصعود والله اعلم وتكون هي الستوب للشراء  في حال كسرت النقطة 8950 متوقع مواصلة النزول   رجاء لا للاستعجال  المجنون راقبو النقطة 130.70 تحتها فهو للنزول بإذن الله  اليورو تحت 1.2916 للنزول اختراقها للصعود والله اعلم   ارجو لاتؤاخذوني بالتقصير وقلة المتابعة لانشغالي موفقين بإذن الله   والله الموفق  _      

> المجنون والله اعلم السعر الحالي 129.51  لمن دخل بيع يضع الستوب نقطة الدخول  ليواصل نزوله لابد من كسر 129.20  مالم تكسر 129.20 فتكون ستوب للشراء ونغلق البيع وندخل شراء بدون استعجال بالمراقبة   والهدف بإذن الله 130.70 \131  ومن الهدف نراقب وندخل بيع والنقطة 131.49 مالم يخترقها فتكون ستوب للبيع   والهدف بإذن الله مفتوح به مئات النقاط  المهم لا للاستعجال في حال كسر 129.20 متوقع مواصلة النزول بإذن الله  هدفه العام بإذن الله 123 قابل للزيادة    والله الموفق

  
اخي جميل خير الكلام ماقل ودل .. حاول تختصر في توصياتك .. والله كل مره ادخل على الموضوع .. ولكن من كثر الشرح بالتوصية يفتر راسي واطلع ... مااذكر اني دخلت توصية معك.. وهذا بسبب الارقام بالتوصية واحس انها 50% شراء و50% بيع ...  
عذرآ على صراحتي .. ولكن كلامي هذا من عشمي وودي لك ياجميلنا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljameel

> اخي جميل خير الكلام ماقل ودل .. حاول تختصر في توصياتك .. والله كل مره ادخل على الموضوع .. ولكن من كثر الشرح بالتوصية يفتر راسي واطلع ... مااذكر اني دخلت توصية معك.. وهذا بسبب الارقام بالتوصية واحس انها 50% شراء و50% بيع ...  
> عذرآ على صراحتي .. ولكن كلامي هذا من عشمي وودي لك ياجميلنا

 اخي انا موصي على المجنون وهو فوق 130 وذاكر الستوب 130.70 
ماذاتريدني افعل وهذه المعطيات التي امامي هل اشاهده يصعد ويضرب الستوب 
ام انبه على المعطيات الجديدة هل ادخلكم معه باقل ستوب ام باكبر ستوب 
المجنون بيع والستوب 131.49 هذه توصية لك خاصة

----------


## بوجود

> اخي انا موصي على المجنون وهو فوق 130 وذاكر الستوب 130.70 
> ماذاتريدني افعل وهذه المعطيات التي امامي هل اشاهده يصعد ويضرب الستوب 
> ام انبه على المعطيات الجديدة هل ادخلكم معه باقل ستوب ام باكبر ستوب  المجنون بيع والستوب 131.49 هذه توصية لك خاصة

  
ياحلاة هالتوصية ... مختصره ودسمه .. تحس كأنها صحن كبسه ..  :18:  
ايه خلك كذا عطنا المفيد المختصر ... تسلم ياعسل  :Thumb:

----------


## zaki el demerdash

الاخ بوجود...يبدو لي من كلامك انك مبتدئ...(لا استنقص منك ولاشئ لا سمح الله فكلنا كنا مبتدئين) 
لكن ما يكتبه الأخ الجميل لا يتماشى مع المبتدئ لأن المبتدئ أذا يشوف هذا فكما قلت يظن ان صاحب التوصية ماهو متأكد..بس الحقيقة هذه الطريقة الوحيدة للكسب في الفوركس..تعرف الترند وتمشي معه اذا صحح تكسب معه واذا واصل الترند فلا حرج..نصيحتي لك ان تعمل ما هو مكتوب تماما في التوصية...والاهم مراعاة راس مالك...
ملحوظة: التوصية اذا كانت عبارة عن نقاط دخول وخروج فقط....وأخطأ صاحب التوصية وهو وارد جدا..لن تعرف ماذا سيحدث وهل هناك أمل للعودة لنقاط الدخول مرة اخرى ام لا...فالشرح الموسع وهو بالمناسبة يسمى توصية او شرح للمدى المتوسط....

----------


## بوجود

> الاخ بوجود...يبدو لي من كلامك انك مبتدئ...(لا استنقص منك ولاشئ لا سمح الله فكلنا كنا مبتدئين) 
> لكن ما يكتبه الأخ الجميل لا يتماشى مع المبتدئ لأن المبتدئ أذا يشوف هذا فكما قلت يظن ان صاحب التوصية ماهو متأكد..بس الحقيقة هذه الطريقة الوحيدة للكسب في الفوركس..تعرف الترند وتمشي معه اذا صحح تكسب معه واذا واصل الترند فلا حرج..نصيحتي لك ان تعمل ما هو مكتوب تماما في التوصية...والاهم مراعاة راس مالك...
> ملحوظة: التوصية اذا كانت عبارة عن نقاط دخول وخروج فقط....وأخطأ صاحب التوصية وهو وارد جدا..لن تعرف ماذا سيحدث وهل هناك أمل للعودة لنقاط الدخول مرة اخرى ام لا...فالشرح الموسع وهو بالمناسبة يسمى توصية او شرح للمدى المتوسط....

  
شفت النكبة اخي زكي ... كتبت رد طويل عريض لك وعملت اعتمد المشاركة وعلق الجهاز وراحت الرد  :Cry Smile:  
لكن بآخر المطاف اكيد تعدد الاراء تنير الطريق اكثر، وكل سنة وانتم طيبييين  :Eh S(7):

----------


## zedan

> الاخ بوجود...يبدو لي من كلامك انك مبتدئ...(لا استنقص منك ولاشئ لا سمح الله فكلنا كنا مبتدئين) 
> لكن ما يكتبه الأخ الجميل لا يتماشى مع المبتدئ لأن المبتدئ أذا يشوف هذا فكما قلت يظن ان صاحب التوصية ماهو متأكد..بس الحقيقة هذه الطريقة الوحيدة للكسب في الفوركس..تعرف الترند وتمشي معه اذا صحح تكسب معه واذا واصل الترند فلا حرج..نصيحتي لك ان تعمل ما هو مكتوب تماما في التوصية...والاهم مراعاة راس مالك...
> ملحوظة: التوصية اذا كانت عبارة عن نقاط دخول وخروج فقط....وأخطأ صاحب التوصية وهو وارد جدا..لن تعرف ماذا سيحدث وهل هناك أمل للعودة لنقاط الدخول مرة اخرى ام لا...فالشرح الموسع وهو بالمناسبة يسمى توصية او شرح للمدى المتوسط....

 يا اخي مفيش حد عنده علم اليقين كلها توقعات مبنية على مناطق الدعم والمقاومة والتشبع

----------


## mohdalbahhar

هل نشترى المجنون الان ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## zaki el demerdash

> يا اخي مفيش حد عنده علم اليقين كلها توقعات مبنية على مناطق الدعم والمقاومة والتشبع

  

> الاخ بوجود...يبدو لي من كلامك انك مبتدئ...(لا استنقص منك ولاشئ لا سمح الله فكلنا كنا مبتدئين) 
> لكن ما يكتبه الأخ الجميل لا يتماشى مع المبتدئ لأن المبتدئ أذا يشوف هذا فكما قلت يظن ان صاحب التوصية ماهو متأكد..بس الحقيقة هذه الطريقة الوحيدة للكسب في الفوركس..تعرف الترند وتمشي معه اذا صحح تكسب معه واذا واصل الترند فلا حرج..نصيحتي لك ان تعمل ما هو مكتوب تماما في التوصية...والاهم مراعاة راس مالك...
> ملحوظة: التوصية اذا كانت عبارة عن نقاط دخول وخروج فقط....*وأذا اخطأ صاحب التوصية وهو وارد جدا.*....لن تعرف ماذا سيحدث وهل هناك أمل للعودة لنقاط الدخول مرة اخرى ام لا...فالشرح الموسع وهو بالمناسبة يسمى توصية او شرح للمدى المتوسط....

 هذا ما قلتله ولم أقل في شيئ أكيد...؟!!!!!!

----------


## بسيم محمد

أبو مروان
كل عام وأنت بألف خير وبصحة وسعادة

----------


## solo90515

كل عام وأنتم بخير وأعاده الله عليكم وعلينا بالصحة والخير والبركة  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## solo90515

أخي الجميل ما رايك بالاسترالي دولار انا صرت بيعه 9165 ومعزز كذا مرة وشايفله نزول اي رايك يالغالي لسا يتابع صعود ولا كتفى وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## wildcat9595

فى نهاية هذا الشهر الفضيل  اتقدم بخالص الشكر للاخ الفاضل الجميل على ما يقدمه من خدمات و جهد لنا بدون مقابل و لوجه الله تعالى  بارك الله فيك و تقبل منا و منكم صيامنا و صلاتنا و دعائنا

----------


## مبارز

> كل عام وأنتم بخير وأعاده الله عليكم وعلينا بالصحة والخير والبركة

  

> فى نهاية هذا الشهر الفضيل  اتقدم بخالص الشكر للاخ الفاضل الجميل على ما يقدمه من خدمات و جهد لنا بدون مقابل و لوجه الله تعالى  بارك الله فيك و تقبل منا و منكم صيامنا و صلاتنا و دعائنا

    هنأكم الله بالعيد و سقاكم من يد النبي الكريم صلي الله علية و سلم
تحية الي كل المشتركين في الباب
 و تحية خاصة و تهنئة من القلب الي من اتمني ان يكون صديق لي الأخ الجميل ابو مروان الذي يفرح لفرحنا و يحزن لحزننا و سخرة الله عز و جل لأخوانة المسلمين 
طيب الله ايامكم  و نصر المسلمين في كل مكان 
لا تنسوا الدعاء الي اخواننا في فلسطين و العراق و افغانستان 
و اخواننا المنكوبين في باكستان

----------


## solo90515

أين انت يالجميل

----------


## أبو أسعد2009

أجمل التهاني و التبريكات بحلول عيد الفطر المبارك اعاده الله علينا وعليكم وعلى الامة الاسلامية بالخير واليمن والبركات 
عــــ 1431ــيد ســــ 2010 ــــعيد  كــل عــام وانـتــم بـخـيـــر

----------


## ريم البوادي

> بإذن الله ساشرح لك فيما بعد

 كل عام وانت بخير أبو مروان وانا شاكرة فضلك أنا عندي برنامج الميتا ستوك لفترة قصيرة أرجو أن تفيدني خلالها بتصور باقي له 3 اسابيع أنا نزلت الاكسبيرت الذي تحدثت عنه وهم شوف اشاراته يبدو انها صادقة الا حد ما أنتظرك وأتمنى أن أكون احد طلابك بالتعليم

----------


## Booss

*اخي الجميل .. كل عام وانت بخير وعساكم من عواده ..  
عــــ 1431ــيد ســــ 2010 ــــعيد
كــل عــام وانـتــم بـخـيـــر*

----------


## doby

كل عام وابو مروان والجميع والامه الاسلاميه بالف خير

----------


## asmk

كل عام وانتم بخير والله يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  بمناسبة قدوم عيد الفطر المبارك ، يسرني أن أتقدم الى ادارة الموقع والى اخواني المشرفين والمشرفات والاعضاء الكرام بأخلص التهاني والتبريكات داعية المولى عز وجل أن يعيده علينا وعليكم وعلى الامة العربية والاسلامية باليمن والخير والبركات ..  وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## aljameel

وهذه عيدية يارب يكتب لها النجاح  الاسترالي ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 77.50  بيع ويفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب في حال انه صعد  الستوب 78.02  الهدف بإذن الله 74.50  والله الموفق

----------


## ibnbaghdad

*نهنئكم وأنفسنا بحلول عيد الفطر المبارك اعاده الله علينا وعليكم وعلى الامة الاسلامية 
وعلى الجميع في كل بقاع العالم باليمن والبركات وتقبل الله منا ومنكم سائر الطاعات في 
هذه الايام العظيمة المباركة من ايام الله متمنيا للجميع بالصحة والخير والسعادة والتسامح 
وكل عام والجميع بالف خير..*

----------


## رشدي

:Icon26:  :Icon26: احلي رسالة حب :Icon26:  :Icon26:    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): واجمل باقة ورد :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):    :Icon26: وارق تهاني من القلب :Icon26:    :Eh S(7): لاحلي جميل في العرب :Eh S(7):   اخي الغالي والأب الروحي  ابو مروان الجميل  كل سنة وانت طيب يا جميل

----------


## xtremeqt

*كل عام وانتم بخير*

----------


## saud33

*                          كل عام وانتم بخير وتقبل الله  منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال        *

----------


## 1443

تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال 
وكل عام والجميع بخير وصحة وعافية
والى مزيدا من الارباح بإذن الله تعالي

----------


## janoubi

مبارك عليك العيد استاذي الجميل
تقبل الله عملك وعملنا
واعاده الله عليك بالخير والصحة

----------


## حمزة ،،

الله عليك يا الجميل ،، كل هاي محبة من الناس  كل عام وإنت بخير

----------


## Angel2010

كل عام وأنت بخير ياأبو مروان  وأن شاء الله ينعاد عليك وعلى كل حبايبينك بالصحه والسلامه  
أخوك أرحيم

----------


## ابولو138

> وهذه عيدية يارب يكتب لها النجاح  الاسترالي ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 77.50  بيع ويفضل من اقرب نقطة للستوب في حال انه صعد  الستوب 78.02  الهدف بإذن الله 74.50   والله الموفق

 انضرب الستوب صحيح؟

----------


## doby

> انضرب الستوب صحيح؟

 عند البيع يتم اضافة الاسبريد للاستوب و للهدف

----------


## FLEX ZEE

السلام عليكم  كل  عام وانت بخير   الاخ الجميل   ماهو تحليلك  للنيوزلندي

----------


## ابونواف2007

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
للاخ ابو مروان وجميع الاخوان المتابعين كل عام وانت بخير

----------


## shark99

السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانتم  بخير  
الاخ الجميل  ماهو تحليلك للكيبيل ...

----------


## مبارز

اخونا الكريم ابو مروان 
ممكن نظرة  تحليلية شاملة علي الاسترالي دولار انت شايف هو عمل مشوار 550 نقطة  الي اعلي فما نظرتك  علية 
ثانيا رجاء متابعة المجنون و اليورو دولار و شكرا جزيلا علي مجهودك الرائع

----------


## shark99

وينك اخوى (( الجميل )) .. ان شاءالله المانع خيــــــــر .. 
فاتت  علينا  توصيات بدايه هذا الاسبوع ...  ومن اقوى توصياتك على حسب مالحظتك هى بدايه كل اسبوع ..  
يالله حنا بنتظارك ...

----------


## مبارز

وينك ابو مروان بعض العملات اعتقد سجلت فرص ممتازة مثل النيوزلندي و الاسترالي و اليورو شكلة الي 13070 فرجاء توصياتك القوية ابو مروان

----------


## صاحب هدف

إن شاء الله المانعك عنا خير يا أستاذي

----------


## aljameel

السلام عليكم  ارجو ان تعذروني لعدم متابعتي لانشغالي   الفرصة التي اراها امامي الان هي على الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5531  افضل منطقة للشراء والله اعلم 1.5510 + - تقريبا   الستوب 1.5488  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5630\1.5650  من الهدف نراقب النقطة 1.5687 مالم تخترق تكون ستوب للبيع  والهدف بإذن الله القناعه  واكرر أسفي لعدم المتابعة لانشغالي فرجاء خاص لاتؤاخذوني  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  ارجو ان تعذروني لعدم متابعتي لانشغالي   الفرصة التي اراها امامي الان هي على الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5531  افضل منطقة للشراء والله اعلم 1.5510 + - تقريبا   الستوب 1.5488  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5630\1.5650  من الهدف نراقب النقطة 1.5687 مالم تخترق تكون ستوب للبيع  والهدف بإذن الله القناعه  واكرر أسفي لعدم المتابعة لانشغالي فرجاء خاص لاتؤاخذوني   والله الموفق

  
الغاء التوصية احتمال يواصل نزوله والله اعلم

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم  ارجو ان تعذروني لعدم متابعتي لانشغالي   الفرصة التي اراها امامي الان هي على الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5531  افضل منطقة للشراء والله اعلم 1.5510 + - تقريبا   الستوب 1.5488  الهدف بإذن الله 1.5630\1.5650  من الهدف نراقب النقطة 1.5687 مالم تخترق تكون ستوب للبيع  والهدف بإذن الله القناعه  واكرر أسفي لعدم المتابعة لانشغالي فرجاء خاص لاتؤاخذوني   والله الموفق

  
الغاء التوصية احتمال يواصل نزوله والله اعلم  
السعر الحالي 1.5500

----------


## ali alrashidi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وانتم بخيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر  ( بعد الزحمه ) 
عاش من شافك يا بو مروان & الحمد لله ع السلامه

----------


## مبارز

ابو مروان رجاء تحليل الفرنك انا شاري عند 0.9950 وهدفي 1.0500 رجاء مساعدتي حتي لا اخرج من الصفقة لاني قلق جدا من السوق انت شايف التقلبات
انت شايف هو مصحح كامل الموجة 
هل ممكن يكون في نزول تاني تحت 
0.9950 
ام يجب علي الاقل التصحيح 0.38 
و رجاء اخي الكريم اليورو و الاسترالي دولار

----------


## xtremeqt

استاذ ابو مروان رجاء تحليل الاسترالي دولار. بارك الله فيك

----------


## aljameel

> استاذ ابو مروان رجاء تحليل الاسترالي دولار. بارك الله فيك

 الاسترالي دولار والله اعلم  تحت الهاي الحالي متوقع النزول بإذن الله للـ 9230 + - تقريبا   ومن 9230  نراقبه متوقع الارتداد مالم يكسر 9155 وهي الستوب للشراء متوقع الصعود هدف الصعود بإذن الله 9550\9500  المهم يهمنا مراقبته عند 9230 اما يواصل نزوله او يرتد  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان رجاء تحليل الفرنك انا شاري عند 0.9950 وهدفي 1.0500 رجاء مساعدتي حتي لا اخرج من الصفقة لاني قلق جدا من السوق انت شايف التقلبات
> انت شايف هو مصحح كامل الموجة 
> هل ممكن يكون في نزول تاني تحت 
> 0.9950 
> ام يجب علي الاقل التصحيح 0.38 
> و رجاء اخي الكريم اليورو و الاسترالي دولار

 الفرنك والله اعلم متوقع الصعود المهم ضع الستوب على نقطة الدخول  ومع الارتفاع تقديم الستوب بحجز جزء من الربح  الاسترالي تكلمت به بالمشاركة السابقة  اليورو تحت 1.3000 متوقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> كل عام وانتم بخيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر ( بعد الزحمه ) 
> عاش من شافك يا بو مروان & الحمد لله ع السلامه

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وانت بخير

----------


## asmk

الله يعطيك العافيه ابو مروان ابي رايك بالاسترالي ين لاني متعلق فيه بيع 
ضروري الله يقويك

----------


## aljameel

قروب الين متوقع النزول بإذن الله  من 200 للــــــــ 400 نقطة  المهم مراقبتهم  كمثال المجنون المفروض يصعد للـ 133 هو صعد للـ 132.78 هل اكتفى بذلك الله اعلم  المهم مراقبتهم ووضع الستوب المناسب لكم اما الهاي الحالي او في حال صعدو مراقبتهم باي ارتداد والدخول بيع ووضع الستوب المناسب لكم   مراقبتهم ولا للاستعجال  وارجو تعذروني لقلة المتابعة لانشغالي  موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## aljameel

> الله يعطيك العافيه ابو مروان ابي رايك بالاسترالي ين لاني متعلق فيه بيع 
> ضروري الله يقويك

 متوقع له والله اعلم النزول 400 نقطة 
المهم ضع الستوب 133.50 او 134 
والله الموفق

----------


## asmk

جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## aljameel

والان أستاذنكم نراكم لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## asmk

ابو مروان الاسترالي ين مو المجنون

----------


## مبارز

ارجو التماس العزر اخي الكريم ابو مروان انا لا اثق بأي تحليل غير تحليلك اعزك الله و ازاد علمك
فالمواقع المشهورة تعطي اشارات و تحليلات مش متوافقة زمنيا ممكن توقع الواحد في صفقة  الواحد يتربط فيها اسبوعين 
بنتقل عليك ابو مروان 
 الله عنة حسن الثواب

----------


## مبارز

الله عندة حسن الثواب

----------


## xtremeqt

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان الاسترالي ين مو المجنون

 أسف اخي على الخطى  والله اعلم الاسترالي ين سيذهب بإذن الله للـ 80.60\70 تقريبا   ومنها نراقب النقطة 80.98 مالم تخترق متوقع النزول بإذن الله وهي الستوب للبيع  والله الموفق

----------


## Carol

ممكن رأيك بالكيبل

----------


## aljameel

الكيبل والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.5560  مراقبة النقطة 1.5586 باختراقها سيذهب بإذن الله للـ 1.5640 + -   ومنها نراقب النقطة 1.5702 مالم تخترق تكون هي الستوب للبيع  الان في حال لم يخترق 1.5586 تكون ستوب للبيع من بعد مراقبة  المهم بجميع الاحوال هدف البيع بإذن الله مفتوح وبالقناعه  ولا للاستعجال بالمراقبة  والله الموفق

----------


## سلمان2003

ابومروان
كل عام وانت بخير
وجهة نظرك بالمجنون واليورو ين 
وفقك الله

----------


## aljameel

> ابومروان  كل عام وانت بخير وجهة نظرك بالمجنون واليورو ين   وفقك الله

   المجنون راقب النقطة 133.58 مالم تخترق متوقع النزول بإذن الله  هدف النزول بإذن الله 500 نقطة يارب  في حال اخترقها بصراحة يحير ولكن راقب النقطة الاخرى 134.23 تحتها نزول فوقها مفتوح الصعود له   اليوروين تحت 112.17 والله اعلم للنزول اختراقها المجال مفتوح له بمواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## medo555

*ابو مروان من فضلك نظرتك لليورو دولار عندى عقد بيع من نقطه 2838 الباقى فى الحساب 100 دولار اعمل هيدج ولا هيرجع لنقطه دخلى*

----------


## سلمان2003

> المجنون راقب النقطة 133.58 مالم تخترق متوقع النزول بإذن الله  هدف النزول بإذن الله 500 نقطة يارب  في حال اخترقها بصراحة يحير ولكن راقب النقطة الاخرى 134.23 تحتها نزول فوقها مفتوح الصعود له   اليوروين تحت 112.17 والله اعلم للنزول اختراقها المجال مفتوح له بمواصلة الصعود والله اعلم  والله الموفق

 غفرالله لك ولوالديك

----------


## 2e2y2e2

ابو مروان  يا ليت تعطينى رايك فى النيوزلندى - ين ؟

----------


## aljameel

النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 7250  هي الفرصة المتاحة حتى اللحظة امامي ولكن على اليومي اما الاسبوعي كترند بيقول نازل لذا يجب الانتباه لذلك   ساضع الستوب المؤقت الان وهو اللو الحالي 7229  في حال لاقدر الله ضرب الستوب نراقب الستوب الرئيسي 7177 ولانستعجل بالدخول  الاهدف بإذن الله القناعة او كما هي بالشارت  صحيح الاستوب قريب انما رجاء لا للاستعجال بالمراقبة يفضل   والله الموفق

----------


## مبارز

حياك الله ابو مروان
رجاء نظرة تفصيلية علي  علي كل من اليورو دولار انت عارف هو مرتبط بالدولار  في حالة كسر الدولار لنقطة 80.05 هل سيتحول اليورو للصعود 
سؤالي الثاني في ضوء التحليل الاساسي هل المؤشرات تقول ان اليورو طالع  
اثقلت عليك ابو مروان و لكن  ما رؤيتك للفرنك هل صعد للتصحيح 23% و هيكمل تاني لتحت

----------


## ابونواف2007

ابو مروان
ممكن نظرتك على الاسترالى

----------


## مبارز

ابو مروان خبر هام رجاء النظرة الية لتحديد وجهة الدولار  وبالتالي اليورو و العملات المقابلة فبرجاء تعليقك  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/...e/details/6865

----------


## ريم البوادي

> كل عام وانت بخير أبو مروان وانا شاكرة فضلك أنا عندي برنامج الميتا ستوك لفترة قصيرة أرجو أن تفيدني خلالها بتصور باقي له 3 اسابيع أنا نزلت الاكسبيرت الذي تحدثت عنه وهم شوف اشاراته يبدو انها صادقة الا حد ما أنتظرك وأتمنى أن أكون احد طلابك بالتعليم

 
مازلت في الانتظار ابو مروان  اعرف انك مشغول

----------


## رشدي

*السلام عليكم*   *استاذنا الغالي الجميل ابو مروان*  *بارك الله فيك*   *ورقك من حيث لا تحتسب*  *وبارك لك الله في اولادك*   *ورحم والديك*   *واعطاك الحكمة*    *فدمت لنا مثالا وقدوة حسنة*   **  *اللهم آمين*

----------


## solo90515

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
ممكن اخي معرفة اخر الصفقات المتفلة وجزاك الله كل خير وهل بالامكان الان الدخول على بعض الصفقات المفعلة
وجزاك الله كل خير وزادك من واسع علمه يا رب :Eh S(7):

----------


## flash55

سجلت أسواق الأسهم الأمريكية ارتفاعات حادة في نهاية الاسبوع حيث سجل مؤشر الداو جونس ارتفاع بمقدار 13.02 درجة إلى مستوى 10607.80 أي بنسبة 0.12 % اما مؤشر الستاندرد اند بورز فقد سجل ارتفاع بمقدار 0.93 درجات إلى مستوى 1125.59 أي بنسبة 0.08%- في حين سجل مؤشر الناسداك ارتفاع بمقدار 12.36 درجات إلى مستوى 2315.61 أي بنسبة 0.54%.

----------


## aljameel

*السلام عليكم*   *اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله*   *اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3096*  *هذه تحليل لليورو وانتم عليكم المرقبة والخيار لكم بالدخول به*  *تحت 1.3158 وهي الستوب للبيع متوقع النزول بإذن الله للتصحيح الموجه وغالبا التصحيح يكون عند 1.2900\1.2920 تقريبا*   *ومنها نراقب النقطة 1.2850 مالم تكسر متوقع الصعود وتكون هي الستوب للشراء في حال كسر 1.2850 فمتوقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم فيكون اكتفى صعوده السابق وندخل بموجه هابطة والله اعلم ولكل حادث حديث*  *هدف الصعود بإذن الله في حال لم يكسر 1.2850 كالتالي هو رسم فيبو مابين الهاي الحالي واللو الذي يعمله المهم يكون فوق 1.2859*   *الهدف بالغالب يكون 150% \161% باختراق الهاي 1.3158*  *من الهدف نراقب النقطة الاهم 1.3333 اختراقها مزيد من الصعود وتكون اهدافه 1.3500\1.3700 واحتمال تمد للـ 1.4000*  *كل هذه بشرط اختراق 1.3333 مالم تخترق تكون ستوب للبيع والهدف بإذن الله مفتوح*  *الان نراقب النقطة 1.3158 مالم تخترق فهو للنزول اختراقها سيذهب للـ 1.3230 واحتمال ابعد من ذلك ولكن لابد من النزول التصحيح من بعدها*   *انا كتبت لكم التحليل المتوقع كما ارى من معطيات امامي الان وانتم عليكم الخيار بالدخول من بعد مراقبة*   *فالنزول وارد والصعود وارد حتى اللحظة والله اعلم*  *والله الموفق*

----------


## aljameel

> النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 7250  هي الفرصة المتاحة حتى اللحظة امامي ولكن على اليومي اما الاسبوعي كترند بيقول نازل لذا يجب الانتباه لذلك   ساضع الستوب المؤقت الان وهو اللو الحالي 7229  في حال لاقدر الله ضرب الستوب نراقب الستوب الرئيسي 7177 ولانستعجل بالدخول  الاهدف بإذن الله القناعة او كما هي بالشارت  صحيح الاستوب قريب انما رجاء لا للاستعجال بالمراقبة يفضل   والله الموفق

 *نرقع الستوب للـ 7248 والله الموفق*

----------


## doby

جزاك الله كل خير ابو مروان

----------


## أبو محمد.

ممكن رايك بالكيبل لو تكرمت

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن رايك بالكيبل لو تكرمت

 *الكيبل اكون صادق معك هو بمنطقة 1.5580 اما منها يواصل صعود او منها يواصل نزول والله اعلم*  *هي منطقة تصحيح اما يرتد صعود لهدف بإذن الله 1.5770 واحتمال ابعد من ذلك او منها ينزل وتاكيد النزول بكسر 1.5530*  *وللامانه انا براقبه مالم يكسر 1.5530 سادخل شراء كسر 1.5530 سادخل بيع*   *والله الموفق*

----------


## sauood

> *السلام عليكم*   *اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله*   *اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3096*  *هذه تحليل لليورو وانتم عليكم المرقبة والخيار لكم بالدخول به*  *تحت 1.3158 وهي الستوب للبيع متوقع النزول بإذن الله للتصحيح الموجه وغالبا التصحيح يكون عند 1.2900\1.2920 تقريبا*   *ومنها نراقب النقطة 1.2850 مالم تكسر متوقع الصعود وتكون هي الستوب للشراء في حال كسر 1.2850 فمتوقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم فيكون اكتفى صعوده السابق وندخل بموجه هابطة والله اعلم ولكل حادث حديث*  *هدف الصعود بإذن الله في حال لم يكسر 1.2850 كالتالي هو رسم فيبو مابين الهاي الحالي واللو الذي يعمله المهم يكون فوق 1.2859*   *الهدف بالغالب يكون 150% \161% باختراق الهاي 1.3158*  *من الهدف نراقب النقطة الاهم 1.3333 اختراقها مزيد من الصعود وتكون اهدافه 1.3500\1.3700 واحتمال تمد للـ 1.4000*  *كل هذه بشرط اختراق 1.3333 مالم تخترق تكون ستوب للبيع والهدف بإذن الله مفتوح*  *الان نراقب النقطة 1.3158 مالم تخترق فهو للنزول اختراقها سيذهب للـ 1.3230 واحتمال ابعد من ذلك ولكن لابد من النزول التصحيح من بعدها*   *انا كتبت لكم التحليل المتوقع كما ارى من معطيات امامي الان وانتم عليكم الخيار بالدخول من بعد مراقبة*   *فالنزول وارد والصعود وارد حتى اللحظة والله اعلم*  *والله الموفق*

      جزاك الله خير الجزاء   اخي  ابو مروان

----------


## ابونواف2007

السلام عليكم ابو مروان
 ممكن تحليلك للاسترالى

----------


## aljameel

*غدا الثلاثاء خبر  fomc  فالتداول خطر ارجو الابتعاد وخاصة الفترة الامريكية*  *متوقع حركات عنيفه للعملات وخاصة العملات المرتبطة بالدولار كاليورو والباوند والين*  *فالحذر واجب فالحركة تكون غير متوقعة*   *والله الموفق*

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ابو مروان
> ممكن تحليلك للاسترالى

 *فوق 9329 متوقع الصعود بإذن الله للـ 9520 وابعد من  ذلك*   *كسر 9329 متوقع  النزول بإذن الله  للـ 9230 تقريبا ومنها  نراقب  النقطة 9165 وهي الستوب  للشراء  مالم تكسر متوقع  الصعود*  *والله  الموفق*

----------


## aljameel

هذا تحليل وشارت لليورو من شركة اليوت  طبعا التحليل بيتوقع النزول تحت 1.3200  The *[Euro]* rallied to 1.3038 today, which is just beneath a 62% retracement of wave i (circle) down (1.3050). If prices do not end their push near current levels, which is at the intersection of the two trendlines shown on the above chart, the next resistance is a range of 1.3147-1.3181. Both areas offer the potential for wave iii (circle) to start from within them. As soon as we can confirm the start of iii (circle), we will discuss it here. The alternate count, as depicted by the alt. line on the chart, is that the August 6 high at 1.3336 is wave A of (2), the August 24 low at 1.2588 is wave B of (2) and the current upward push is wave C. This alternate would mean a push to at least 1.3490-1.3511 prior to the end of (2) up and the start of wave (3) down. A strong close above 1.3200 would begin to increase the odds toward the alternate potential

----------


## aljameel

> *السلام عليكم*   *اسبوع موفق للجميع بإذن الله*   *اليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3096*  *هذه تحليل لليورو وانتم عليكم المرقبة والخيار لكم بالدخول به*  *تحت 1.3158 وهي الستوب للبيع متوقع النزول بإذن الله للتصحيح الموجه وغالبا التصحيح يكون عند 1.2900\1.2920 تقريبا*   *ومنها نراقب النقطة 1.2850 مالم تكسر متوقع الصعود وتكون هي الستوب للشراء في حال كسر 1.2850 فمتوقع مواصلة النزول والله اعلم فيكون اكتفى صعوده السابق وندخل بموجه هابطة والله اعلم ولكل حادث حديث*  *هدف الصعود بإذن الله في حال لم يكسر 1.2850 كالتالي هو رسم فيبو مابين الهاي الحالي واللو الذي يعمله المهم يكون فوق 1.2859*   *الهدف بالغالب يكون 150% \161% باختراق الهاي 1.3158*  *من الهدف نراقب النقطة الاهم 1.3333 اختراقها مزيد من الصعود وتكون اهدافه 1.3500\1.3700 واحتمال تمد للـ 1.4000*  *كل هذه بشرط اختراق 1.3333 مالم تخترق تكون ستوب للبيع والهدف بإذن الله مفتوح*  *الان نراقب النقطة 1.3158 مالم تخترق فهو للنزول اختراقها سيذهب للـ 1.3230 واحتمال ابعد من ذلك ولكن لابد من النزول التصحيح من بعدها*   *انا كتبت لكم التحليل المتوقع كما ارى من معطيات امامي الان وانتم عليكم الخيار بالدخول من بعد مراقبة*   *فالنزول وارد والصعود وارد حتى اللحظة والله اعلم*   *والله الموفق*

 *من دخل بيع الرجاء تقديم الستوب للـ 1.3122 او نقطة الدخول*   *تاكيد النزول والله اعلم بكسر 1.3018 بكسره بإذن الله للـ 1.2900 تقريبا*    *والله الموفق*

----------


## رشدي

موفق دائما يا استاذي 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## رشدي

:Teeth Smile:

----------


## البدراني

> *الكيبل اكون صادق معك هو بمنطقة 1.5580 اما منها يواصل صعود او منها يواصل نزول والله اعلم*  *هي منطقة تصحيح اما يرتد صعود لهدف بإذن الله 1.5770 واحتمال ابعد من ذلك او منها ينزل وتاكيد النزول بكسر 1.5530*  *وللامانه انا براقبه مالم يكسر 1.5530 سادخل شراء كسر 1.5530 سادخل بيع*  
> [CENTER]*والله الموفق*[/CENTER]

 فشل الباوند في كسر 1.5530 على الأربع ساعات في الساعه 12 بتوقيت السعوديه وأغلق فوق 1.5530 ودخلنا شراء ولكنه نزل تحت  1.5530 فماهو السبب

----------


## aljameel

> فشل الباوند في كسر 1.5530 على الأربع ساعات في الساعه 12 بتوقيت السعوديه وأغلق فوق 1.5530 ودخلنا شراء ولكنه نزل تحت 1.5530 فماهو السبب

 اخي اليوم من الافضل الابتعاد عن السوق بسبب خبر fomc

----------


## abu-ali

> اخي اليوم من الافضل الابتعاد عن السوق بسبب خبر fomc

 *ابو مروان الله يكرمك*  *الساعة كم خبر fomc ??? *

----------


## البدراني

> اخي اليوم من الافضل الابتعاد عن السوق بسبب خبر fomc

 *كيف أخرج من الصفقه لأني دخلت بعد إرتداد السعر من 1.5530 ودخلت شراء من 1.5559 وخسارتي 50 نقطه*

----------


## الجسور

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم واستاذي الفاضل هل من الممكن ان تعطينا نظرتك لليورو دولار واليورو ين الان بعد هذه التغيرات

----------


## مبارز

الأخ الكريم ابو مروان 
هل الباوند مستمر في نفس الاتجاه الذي حددت بعد كسر 5530
هو كما تعلم وصل ل 5505 
و بعد الأخبار الامريكية  ارتفع الي 5644
هل نستمر في البيع او ندخل بيع من المناطق العالية 
ام التحول الي الشراء
بالنسبة لليورو دولار ما هلي التوصية الان 
هل الدخول شراء من مناطق مناسبة

----------


## صاحب هدف

والله أعلم يا شباب بالنسبة للكيبل صاعد للـ 5770 قابل للزيادة للـ 5930 والله أعلم  
يمكن الاستاذ أبو مروان غير متواجد حاليا للتحذير فحبيت أنبه يمكن يطلع يمكن ينزل الله اعلم لكن فوق 5502 لديه هدف أول والله اعلم 5770  
بالنسبة لي أرى حاليا والله اعلم فرصة شراء من 5585 للـ 5561 لو وصل لهم  
الستوب يمكن إعتماد 1.5555 ستوب لكن الاساسي هو كسر 5502  
والله الموفق

----------


## مبارز

فينك ابو مروان طولت علينا 
اتمني يكون المانع خيرا ان شاء الله  
ابو مروان  اخبار بيع سندات ايرلنا و البرتغال اية تأصيرها علي اليورو و الدولار 
هل الدولار بعد كسرة 80.05 هيكمل تاني الي 74  ام ننتظر 79 و منها اما يرتد ارتفاعا او يكمل هبوط  
اخر سؤال و هو هام جدا لمن دخل بيع و اتدبس في اليورو دولار  التصحيح بعد هل هدفة بالكتير 13120 ام ممكن ينزل اقل من هذا

----------


## مبارز

فينك ابو مروان طولت علينا الغيبة 
رجاء ابو مروان  رؤية تحليلة  لموقف العملات

----------


## صاحب هدف

اللهم إجعل المانع خيرا يالله  
بنتظارك يا أستاذي وإن شاء الله تكون بصحة وعافية أنت وجميع أحبابك

----------


## ريم البوادي

> فينك ابو مروان طولت علينا 
> اتمني يكون المانع خيرا ان شاء الله  
> ابو مروان  اخبار بيع سندات ايرلنا و البرتغال اية تأصيرها علي اليورو و الدولار 
> هل الدولار بعد كسرة 80.05 هيكمل تاني الي 74  ام ننتظر 79 و منها اما يرتد ارتفاعا او يكمل هبوط  
> اخر سؤال و هو هام جدا لمن دخل بيع و اتدبس في اليورو دولار  التصحيح بعد هل هدفة بالكتير 13120 ام ممكن ينزل اقل من هذا

 عذرا الرسائل الخاصة غير مفعلة عندي سألتني عن اكسبيرت هو الاستاذ ابو مروان نوه عنه في احدى المشاركات وهو يعمل على الميتاستوك وانا نزلت الاكسبيرت لأني عندي الميتاستوك 
وبعدها طلبت من ابو مروان ان يشرح لي أكثر عن الأكسبيرت وقال لي سوف أشرح عن قريب أتمنى أن يعود أبو مروان للموضوع وان لاينساني من شرح الأكسبيرت 
وشكرا

----------


## ads

> والله أعلم يا شباب بالنسبة للكيبل صاعد للـ 5770 قابل للزيادة للـ 5930 والله أعلم  
> يمكن الاستاذ أبو مروان غير متواجد حاليا للتحذير فحبيت أنبه يمكن يطلع يمكن ينزل الله اعلم لكن فوق 5502 لديه هدف أول والله اعلم 5770  
> بالنسبة لي أرى حاليا والله اعلم فرصة شراء من 5585 للـ 5561 لو وصل لهم  
> الستوب يمكن إعتماد 1.5555 ستوب لكن الاساسي هو كسر 5502  
> والله الموفق

 الباوند الى 5995  إن شاء الله

----------


## ali alrashidi

السلام عليكم 
فين الغيبه يا ابو مروان 
الله يجعل المانع خير  ياليت احد يطمنا على ابو مروان يا شباب

----------


## vron2005

والله واشتقنا لك اخوي الجميل 
اعتقد انه لم يستطع الدخول الى المنتدى بعد التحديثات الاخيره 
اللى يعرف ايميله يدله على طريقة الدخول او عن طريق المسنجر

----------


## Eng/omar

أخي أبو مروان السلام عليكم و حة الله و بركاته
تحية طيبة و بعد
بداية انا من اشد المعجبين بتحليلك و بتوصياتك الرائعة
لي سؤال لو تكرمت تجاوبني عليه ؟
لماذا يقل الرينج  ( اقصى ارتفاع - اقصى هبوط) اليومي  لكل أزواج العملات تدريجيا مع مرور الزمن ؟ و هل سيعود رينج المجنون ال 400 و 500 نقطة التي يقطعهم يوميا مرة اخرى ولا سيظل انخفاض الرينج تدريجيا الا ان تتوقف ازواج العملات .
ياريت تجاوبني لو تكرمت او اي رأي من اخواننا الأعضاء و جزاك الله كل خير و جعلك يديك سببا للخير لنا جميعا 
تقبل احترامي

----------


## kon-sy

وينك يا غالي ..  
وين هالغيبة ..؟؟ 
شغلتلنا بالنا ..!! 
عسى يكون المانع خير     :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## مبارز

و ينك اخي الجميل ابو مروان 
احنا في مركب الان تتطلاطمة الامواج انت شايف اية
ديون اوربا السيادية  واليور بيطلع 
و امريكا عاوزة تطبع فلوس 
مين نازل الدولار والا اليورو

----------


## صاحب هدف

أستاذي العزيز أولا يارب تكون بخير وتقرأ مايكتب هنا  
ثانيا مهما بلغت خبرتنا ومعرفتنا بالسوق لن أرضى إلا أن اطل يوميا على موضوعك الذي تعلمت منه الكثير  
أسألك بالله ان تعود إن كنت تقرأ مشاركتي وسأبقى أنتظرك

----------


## رشدي

> النيوزلندي دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 7250   هي الفرصة المتاحة حتى اللحظة امامي ولكن على اليومي اما الاسبوعي كترند بيقول نازل لذا يجب الانتباه لذلك   ساضع الستوب المؤقت الان وهو اللو الحالي 7229  في حال لاقدر الله ضرب الستوب نراقب الستوب الرئيسي 7177 ولانستعجل بالدخول  الاهدف بإذن الله القناعة او كما هي بالشارت  صحيح الاستوب قريب انما رجاء لا للاستعجال بالمراقبة يفضل   والله الموفق

   
الراجل ترك توصية ضربت الهدف    
هل ترك احد كلمة شكر ممن دخلوا ؟ 
هل دخل احد ؟ 
ان كنتم من من دخلوا فليس لكم فيه هذا الرجل خيرا 
وان لم تدخلوا .... فمتي سوف تدخلون ؟

----------


## solo90515

أبو مروان الغالي والله إلك وحشة يا معلم 
إن شاء الله انك تكون بخير وصحة وعافية

----------


## مبارز

والله عندك حق اخ رشدي كلامك وفي  حق الراجل و يزيد
أخي الكريم رشدي رجاء المتابعة بالباب حتي يدخل ابو مروان مرة اخري حتي لا يفقد هذا الباب الممتاز نشاطة 
و لقد كنت احد المهرة المنتمين لهذا الباب فيمكن المتابعة و الرد علي اسئلة الناس بخبرتك النابغة ليستمر الباب بنشاطة حتي يعود اخوانا الكريم ابو مروان ربنا يعافية ويمن علية بالخير

----------


## xrayan2

ياريت تكون بخير اخي في الله ابو مروان

----------


## صاحب هدف

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم  
بنتظار عودتك أستاذي العزيز سالما غانما إن شاء الله

----------


## ibo2000

احد يطمنا عليه

----------


## صاحب هدف

يــا جمــــــــــاعـة الـخـــــــــــــير 
إحدى المرات التي تغيب فيها الاستاذ أبو مروان وعاد شكر كل من سال عنه هنا وعلى الهاتف أيضا  
هذا يعني ان هناك من لديه رقم هاتفه .... أرجو منهم أن يسألو عنه ويطمؤنونا رجاااااااااااء

----------


## مبارز

أن شاء الله يكون اخونا الغالي ابو مروان بخير

----------


## ربحان خسران

ان شاء الله تكون بخير اخي ابو مروان

----------


## صاحب هدف

نداااااااااااااء للاستاذ المشرف عبد الكريم .. 
أذكر أخي عبد الكريم في أحد الايام طلبت من الاستاذ أبو مروان فتح موضوع في القسم الخاص لامر ما .. 
فأرجو إن كان لديك إيميله او رقم هاتفه ان تقوم بالإتصال به او ان ترسله لي على الخاص جزاك الله عنا كل خير ..

----------


## saud33

اخي ابومروان ارجو ان تكون بصحة وعافية فغيابك طال   
من لديه معرفة بابو مروان ارجو ان يطمننا عليه

----------


## doby

ان شاء الله يكون المانع خير

----------


## رشدي

صباح الخير  ادعو من الله ان تكونوا في تمام الصحة والسعادة  جمعة مباركة عليكم جميعا  ان شاء الله ابو مروان يكون معانا قريبا   اكيد هو مسافر او مشغول   الباوند دولار (( GBP/USD )) ( الكيبل )  احتمال الصعود للأهداف الموضحة عالشارت   بنسبة 50 %  وقت ما نشوف اغلاق يومي فوق مستوي ال 1.6000  بنتأكد من الصعود 100 بالمية  اليكم تحليل بسيط بخطوط الفايبو يدعم موجة الصعود     بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## janoubi

عسى يكون غيابك خير يا طيب

----------


## رشدي

> صباح الخير  ادعو من الله ان تكونوا في تمام الصحة والسعادة  جمعة مباركة عليكم جميعا  ان شاء الله ابو مروان يكون معانا قريبا   اكيد هو مسافر او مشغول   الباوند دولار (( GBP/USD )) ( الكيبل )  احتمال الصعود للأهداف الموضحة عالشارت   بنسبة 50 %  وقت ما نشوف اغلاق يومي فوق مستوي ال 1.6000  بنتأكد من الصعود 100 بالمية  اليكم تحليل بسيط بخطوط الفايبو يدعم موجة الصعود     بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 في الطريق

----------


## بوجود

ارجو ان يكون سؤالكم على اخونا ابا مروان لوجه الله خالص

----------


## سلمان2003

> ارجو ان يكون سؤالكم على اخونا ابا مروان لوجه الله خالص

 الله يحفظه بحفظه اينما يمم
وان يستر عليه في الدنيا والاخرة

----------


## مصطفى البنان

ان شاء الله تكون بخير وصحه وسلامه اخى العزيز ابو مروان

----------


## صاحب هدف

إن شاء الله الاستاذ المشرف عبد الكريم أخبرني ان سيبحث عن وسيلة إتصال مع الاستاذ أبو مروان وإن شاء الله خير

----------


## رشدي

يا اخوان ابو مروان بخير وصحة جيدة  اكيد هو مسافر او مشغول بعمل  راح يرجع  بالسلامة ان شاء الله خلال ايام قليلة

----------


## vron2005

> يا اخوان ابو مروان بخير وصحة جيدة  اكيد هو مسافر او مشغول بعمل  راح يرجع بالسلامة ان شاء الله خلال ايام قليلة

  
اتوقع يا خوي ان الرجال مش قادر يدخل على المنتدى بسبب التحديثات 
واللى عنده معرفه شخصيه بالاخ الجميل يا ريت يدله على طريقة الدخول 
او على الاقل يعطينا خبر عنه

----------


## mokly

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوانى ابو مروان موجود باوروبا فى اعمال خاصة وقريبا العوده ان شاء الله

----------


## رشدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوانى ابو مروان موجود باوروبا فى اعمال خاصة وقريبا العوده ان شاء الله

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## صاحب هدف

الحمد لله على الخبر الجيد والحمد لله  
إن شاء الله يرجع بأسرع وقت سالم غانم

----------


## عبدالكريم

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
الحمد لله اطمنت على أخونا ابو مروان , وهو بخير وصحة وعافية ولله الحمد , وهو مسافر خارج المملكة هذه الايام , وان شاء الله يرجع بعد ايام قليلة ونطمن عليه جميعا  
على فكرة هو حملني سلامه لكل الاعضاء ,  ويسلم عليكم جميعا فردا فردا  
دعواتنا له بالوصول سالما الى اهله والى بيته*

----------


## مبارز

الحمد لله رب العالمين علي سلامة الأخ الجميل ابو مروان 
شكرا لاخونا عبد الكريم علي هذا الخبر

----------


## ابومحـمد

الله يطمن  قلبك يالغالي   فعلا اشتقنا وقلقنا على اخونا ابو مروان   الله يحفظه بحله وترحاله ويرجع لاحبابه بالسلامه

----------


## mahsayyah

السلام عليكم
شكرا اخي عبد الكريم على هذا الخبر الرائع 
وألله يطمن قلبك.... ويرجع الاخ الفاضل ابو مروان بلسلامة يا رب العالمين

----------


## vron2005

الحمد لله اطمئنينا على ابو مروان 
الله يرجعه بالسلامه ان شاء الله

----------


## صاحب هدف

الحمد لله وبنتظار عودتك يا أستاذي العزيز

----------


## himaalex84

تروح و تيجى بالسلامة يا بابو مروان الموضوع مضلم من غيرك مستنين عودتك يا باشا

----------


## solo90515

ترجعلنا بالسلامة يالغالي
وجزيل الشكر لمشرفنا العزيز اللي طمنا عليك يا بو مروان 
جزاكم الله كل خير وأدام لكم الصحة والعافية

----------


## CheFX

الحمدالله على السلامه
اهم اشي انو اطمنا عليه انو بخير وبصحه وعافيه 
وان شاء الله يكون انبسط برحلة العمل الخاصه به

----------


## ali alrashidi

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
> الحمد لله اطمنت على أخونا ابو مروان , وهو بخير وصحة وعافية ولله الحمد , وهو مسافر خارج المملكة هذه الايام , وان شاء الله يرجع بعد ايام قليلة ونطمن عليه جميعا  
> على فكرة هو حملني سلامه لكل الاعضاء ,  ويسلم عليكم جميعا فردا فردا  
> دعواتنا له بالوصول سالما الى اهله والى بيته*

 الحمد لله على السلامه والف شكر لك استاذ عبدالكريم 
الله يرجعه بالسلامه ووصل سلامنا له

----------


## رشدي

> صباح الخير   ادعو من الله ان تكونوا في تمام الصحة والسعادة  جمعة مباركة عليكم جميعا  ان شاء الله ابو مروان يكون معانا قريبا   اكيد هو مسافر او مشغول   الباوند دولار (( GBP/USD )) ( الكيبل )  احتمال الصعود للأهداف الموضحة عالشارت   بنسبة 50 %  وقت ما نشوف اغلاق يومي فوق مستوي ال 1.6000  بنتأكد من الصعود 100 بالمية  اليكم تحليل بسيط بخطوط الفايبو يدعم موجة الصعود     بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

   نظرا لاخبار الدولار السيئة يوم الجمعة   واخبار الباوند القوية   تأكدنا من احتمالية الصعود لزيارة مستوي 1.6400 الموضح علي الشارت التحليلي البسيط الذي يوضح مدي الموجة الحالية بأختراق مستوي ال 1.6000 المنتظر  كما اشرنا في البداية     نترقب اليوم مواصلة الصعود مستمدا قوته من يوم الجمعة وبتأثير من بورصة لندن واخبار الباوند الأيجابية والفرصة مهيئة لوجود اجازة في البنوك الأمريكية     والله اعلم  بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## رشدي

> نظرا لاخبار الدولار السيئة يوم الجمعة   واخبار الباوند القوية   تأكدنا من احتمالية الصعود لزيارة مستوي 1.6400 الموضح علي الشارت التحليلي البسيط الذي يوضح مدي الموجة الحالية بأختراق مستوي ال 1.6000 المنتظر  كما اشرنا في البداية     نترقب اليوم مواصلة الصعود مستمدا قوته من يوم الجمعة وبتأثير من بورصة لندن واخبار الباوند الأيجابية والفرصة مهيئة لوجود اجازة في البنوك الأمريكية     والله اعلم  بالتوفيق للجميع

  
مبروك

----------


## رشدي

up

----------


## مبارز

> مبروك

 توصية ممتازة يا برنس 
مشكور اخونا الكريم رشدي علي دعم الباب حتي عودة الأخ الجميل ابو مروان
منتظرينك اخي الكريم ابو مروان 
و اعتقد ان الأ خ رشدي يسير علي نفس النهج المحافظ بعيدا عن التهور 
لكن يجب عليك متابعة التوصية حتي تنتهي  فالوضع انخافض امس و اليوم ارتفاع اهه ماذا بعد

----------


## رشدي

> توصية ممتازة يا برنس 
> مشكور اخونا الكريم رشدي علي دعم الباب حتي عودة الأخ الجميل ابو مروان
> منتظرينك اخي الكريم ابو مروان 
> و اعتقد ان الأ خ رشدي يسير علي نفس النهج المحافظ بعيدا عن التهور 
> لكن يجب عليك متابعة التوصية حتي تنتهي فالوضع انخافض امس و اليوم ارتفاع اهه ماذا بعد

  
هلا بالغالي 
اعتذر يا اخي ان لم اتمكن من تكرار التحليلات مرة اخري في هذا الموضوع  
لكن الموضوع بالرابط التالي تجد به التحليل لحظة بلحظة  
والله الموفق   
واستاذنا ابو مروان هو الآن في ايطاليا  
وان شاء الله يعود لنا  بالسلامة قريبا جدا ان شاء الله    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t101833.html

----------


## رشدي

اجازة سعيدة

----------


## AL4EVER+AA

اخواني جزاكم الله كل خير من يكون هاذا ابو مروان - كثيرا ما اسمع بهاذا الاسم و ياريت تعطونا رابط لموضوع له او اي تعريف   دمتم بود

----------


## aalaoni

> اخواني جزاكم الله كل خير من يكون هاذا ابو مروان - كثيرا ما اسمع بهاذا الاسم و ياريت تعطونا رابط لموضوع له او اي تعريف   دمتم بود

 ابو مروان هو نفسه صاحب الموضوع ومعرفه موجود في اول كشاركة في الموضوع وهو
aljameel

----------


## janoubi

ابو مروان يا صديقي.. صاحب القلب الطيب والعقل النيّر..
 رجل رفعه علمه الى مرتبة التواضع الرفيع....
  سأكتفي بهذا حتى لا يُفسّر كلامي بما لا أقصد .....
اتمنى لك اجازة سعيدة استاذي الجميل

----------


## رشدي

اتأخرت يا جميل 
كده راح نبدا نحسب الغرامة  
انظروا يا شباب  
الحساب اللي في التوقيع راح نبدأ العمل به بداية من الاسبوع القادم  
غدا  مساء ان شاء الله  
هنا في هذه الصفحة 
( توصيات متجددة لجميع العملات )  
تابعونا

----------


## khalid9997

بالتوفيــــــــــق أخيـــــــــــــــــي رشــــــــــــــدي

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم جميعا  ارجو معذرتي على الانقطاع للاسباب مشاغلي الخاصة  احترامي وتقديري لمشاعركم نوحي  الكيبل والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.5680  كفكرة عامة له والله اعلم فوق 1.5300 لديه هدف عام بإذن الله 1.6400 وابعد من ذلك  ساتكلم عنه بالوضع الحالي كاجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى انما حسب ما ارى امامي من معطيات    الان في حال كسر 1.5649 متوقع النزول بإذن الله لهدف 1.5530\1.5510  ومنها نراقب النقطة 1.5488 متوقع بإن لايكسرها فيحال كسرها متوقع مواصلة النزول ولكل حادث حديث  المهم من الهدف متوقع صود تصحيحي ولا يكسر 1.5488 والصعود متوقع للـ 1.5630 تقريبا  من الـ 1.5630 نراقب النقطة 1.5665 في حال لم تخترق تكون ستوب للبيع  السابق بشرط كسر 1.5649 والله اعلم في حال لم تكسر مكن اخذها كاستوب للشراء بعد مراقبة لصيقة رجاء خاص  اليوروولار والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.3952  نراقب النقطة 1.4049 مالم تخترق تكون ستوب للبيع والبيع بالمراقبة وللاستعجال  متوقع النزول والله اعلم كتصحيح لموجه صاعدة هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.3565  في حال اخترق 1.4049 متوقع مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم وباختراق الهاي اليومي السابق سيذهب كهدف اول بإذن الله 1.4400  اكرر أسفي على الانقطاع وارجو معذرتي على التقصير   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

----------


## aljameel

اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 113.50  مراقبة النقطة 113.92 مالم تخترق تكون ستوب للبيع من بعد مراقبة رجاء خاص ولا للاستعجال  هدف النزول بإذن الله 111\ 110.50 تقريبا   ومنها نراقب النقطة 110 في حال لم تكسرتكون ستوب للشراء  هدف الشراء بإذن الله 114.50 ولست متاكد 100%  الان في حال اخترق 113.92 احتمال يواصل صعوده واحتمال صعود محدود للـ 114.50\115 ويرتد كل شي وارد والله اعلم ولكل حادث حديث  الان يهمنا مراقبة النقطة 113.92  والله الموفق

----------


## janoubi

الحمدلله عالسلامة

----------


## قيصر التميمي

اهلا اخي الكريم بودتك مره ثانيتا
سؤالي في حاله لم يخترق النقطه 1.5649
هل من المتوقع ان يكمل الصعود الذي اشرت به حضرتك الى مراتب ال 6400
ولك مني تحيه

----------


## aljameel

> اهلا اخي الكريم بودتك مره ثانيتا
> سؤالي في حاله لم يخترق النقطه 1.5649
> هل من المتوقع ان يكمل الصعود الذي اشرت به حضرتك الى مراتب ال 6400
> ولك مني تحيه

 والله اعلم احتمال بنسبه كبيره

----------


## ali alrashidi

الف الحمد لله على السلامه يالغالي 
لك وحشه طنا عنك وعن اخبارك ان شاء الله تمام

----------


## aljameel

> الحمدلله عالسلامة

  

> الف الحمد لله على السلامه يالغالي 
> لك وحشه طنا عنك وعن اخبارك ان شاء الله تمام

 الله يسلمكم ويبارك فيكم

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم جميعا  ارجو معذرتي على الانقطاع للاسباب مشاغلي الخاصة  احترامي وتقديري لمشاعركم نوحي  الكيبل والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.5680  كفكرة عامة له والله اعلم فوق 1.5300 لديه هدف عام بإذن الله 1.6400 وابعد من ذلك  ساتكلم عنه بالوضع الحالي كاجتهاد قابل للصواب والخطى انما حسب ما ارى امامي من معطيات    الان في حال كسر 1.5649 متوقع النزول بإذن الله لهدف 1.5530\1.5510  ومنها نراقب النقطة 1.5488 متوقع بإن لايكسرها فيحال كسرها متوقع مواصلة النزول ولكل حادث حديث  المهم من الهدف متوقع صود تصحيحي ولا يكسر 1.5488 والصعود متوقع للـ 1.5630 تقريبا  من الـ 1.5630 نراقب النقطة 1.5665 في حال لم تخترق تكون ستوب للبيع  السابق بشرط كسر 1.5649 والله اعلم في حال لم تكسر مكن اخذها كاستوب للشراء بعد مراقبة لصيقة رجاء خاص  اليوروولار والله اعلم سعر الاغلاق 1.3952  نراقب النقطة 1.4049 مالم تخترق تكون ستوب للبيع والبيع بالمراقبة وللاستعجال  متوقع النزول والله اعلم كتصحيح لموجه صاعدة هدف النزول بإذن الله 1.3565  في حال اخترق 1.4049 متوقع مواصلة الصعود والله اعلم وباختراق الهاي اليومي السابق سيذهب كهدف اول بإذن الله 1.4400  اكرر أسفي على الانقطاع وارجو معذرتي على التقصير   والله يكتب لنا ولكم التوفيق والرزق جميعا

  

> اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 113.50  مراقبة النقطة 113.92 مالم تخترق تكون ستوب للبيع من بعد مراقبة رجاء خاص ولا للاستعجال  هدف النزول بإذن الله 111\ 110.50 تقريبا   ومنها نراقب النقطة 110 في حال لم تكسرتكون ستوب للشراء  هدف الشراء بإذن الله 114.50 ولست متاكد 100%  الان في حال اخترق 113.92 احتمال يواصل صعوده واحتمال صعود محدود للـ 114.50\115 ويرتد كل شي وارد والله اعلم ولكل حادث حديث  الان يهمنا مراقبة النقطة 113.92  والله الموفق

 للمشاهدة والله الموفق

----------


## vron2005

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
هلا والله بالجميل 
والله افضل المحللين مبتعدين وبقى واحد 
والحمد لله انك عدت لنا والحمد لله على السلامه 
شرفت ويارب يكون اسبوع خير ببركة قدومك 
بالتوفيق

----------


## مبارز

السلام عليكم اخي الجميل 
قبل توصياتك الجميلة  مرحبا بيك و اهم شيء ابقي عليك قبل الغياب الطويل و الله الكل في المنتدي انشغل عليك جدا 
حفظك الله و جعلك زخرا للمسلمين

----------


## ابو ارشيد

الحمدلله على السلامه اخي ابو مروان

----------


## samer samer

السلام عليكم جميعا 
وعودا مباركا ابو مروان  
اخي الكريم يا ليت نظرتك للباوند استرالي
ماسكني من شهرين وما عمعرف اطلع منو يرحم ابوك

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بعودتك يا أستاذي العزيز يشهد الله إني فرحت بعودتك سالما وإن شاء الله حققت الذي سعيت إليه بسفرك  
أهلا وسهلا بك مرة ثانية نورت المنتدى يا أستاذي

----------


## البدرىبدار

حمدالله على السلامة و اتمنى لك كل خير

----------


## رشدي

وحشتنا يا طيب وين ها الغيبة  
نتمني تكون استمتعت بالرحلة  
الف حمدا لله علي سلامتك

----------


## مبارز

ممكن اخي الكريم ابو مروان تحليل اليورو باوند   EURGBP

----------


## 2e2y2e2

الف الحمد لله على السلامه يالغالي

----------


## مبارز

اخي الكريم ابو مروان رجاء تحليل وافي للدولار اندكس لان انت عارف كل العملات تتوقف علية

----------


## aljameel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون السعر الحالي 128.72  مراقبته عند النقطة 129 +  -  تقريبا متوقع الارتداد منها نزول  المهم لايخترق 129.70 وهي الستوب للبيع  فاما وضع الستوب 129.70 او نقطة الارتداد   هدف البيع بإذن الله 125.50\125 قابل للزيادة فاحتمال والله اعلم يواصل نزوله للـ 123 و 120 كل شي وارد  المهم لا للاستعجال البيع بالمراقبة  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 113.50  مراقبة النقطة 113.92 مالم تخترق تكون ستوب للبيع من بعد مراقبة رجاء خاص ولا للاستعجال  هدف النزول بإذن الله 111\ 110.50 تقريبا   ومنها نراقب النقطة 110 في حال لم تكسرتكون ستوب للشراء  هدف الشراء بإذن الله 114.50 ولست متاكد 100%  الان في حال اخترق 113.92 احتمال يواصل صعوده واحتمال صعود محدود للـ 114.50\115 ويرتد كل شي وارد والله اعلم ولكل حادث حديث  الان يهمنا مراقبة النقطة 113.92  والله الموفق

 لازالت التوصية قائمة حتى اللحظة والله اعلم  من لايزل معه البيع فليحتفظ به واذا رغب تقديم الستوب على نقطة الدخول  السعر الحالي 113.09  والله الموفق

----------


## القناص المصري

اخي العزيز يارب تكون في احسن صحة وحال
مارأيك في الكيبيل بعد هذا الصعود

----------


## aljameel

> اخي العزيز يارب تكون في احسن صحة وحال
> مارأيك في الكيبيل بعد هذا الصعود

 الكيبل اخي والله اعلم  انا ذكرت بالسابق مالم تكسر 1.5649 فتكون ستوب للشراء وذكرت احتمال يواصل لهدفه البعيد 1.6400  الان بمنطقة محيره نوعا ما  اما يرتد منها نزول او يواصل صعوده   لو ارتد نزول لديه هدف بإذن الله 1.5500 تقريبا   كلما كان فوق 1.5880 فهو مدعوم لمواصلة الصعود وكلما يكن تحتها فيكون اقرب للنزول   السعر الحالي 1.5890   فمراقبته في حال نزل تحتها اما وضع الستوب 1.5880 او الهاي الذي يعمله  من معه الكيبل شراء كما ذكرت بالتوصية السابقة يراقب 1.5880 فوقها مواصل صعوده ويحتفظ بالشراء مع تقديم الستوب مع كل صعود  واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه  وللمعلومية الاتجاه العام له صاعد على المدى البعيد المهم فوق 1.5300 كما ذكرت سابقا والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> هلا والله بالجميل 
> والله افضل المحللين مبتعدين وبقى واحد 
> والحمد لله انك عدت لنا والحمد لله على السلامه 
> شرفت ويارب يكون اسبوع خير ببركة قدومك 
> بالتوفيق

  

> السلام عليكم اخي الجميل 
> قبل توصياتك الجميلة مرحبا بيك و اهم شيء ابقي عليك قبل الغياب الطويل و الله الكل في المنتدي انشغل عليك جدا 
> حفظك الله و جعلك زخرا للمسلمين

  

> الحمدلله على السلامه اخي ابو مروان

  

> السلام عليكم جميعا 
> وعودا مباركا ابو مروان  
> اخي الكريم يا ليت نظرتك للباوند استرالي
> ماسكني من شهرين وما عمعرف اطلع منو يرحم ابوك

  

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> اهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بعودتك يا أستاذي العزيز يشهد الله إني فرحت بعودتك سالما وإن شاء الله حققت الذي سعيت إليه بسفرك  
> أهلا وسهلا بك مرة ثانية نورت المنتدى يا أستاذي

  

> حمدالله على السلامة و اتمنى لك كل خير

  

> وحشتنا يا طيب وين ها الغيبة  
> نتمني تكون استمتعت بالرحلة  
> الف حمدا لله علي سلامتك

  

> ممكن اخي الكريم ابو مروان تحليل اليورو باوند EURGBP

  

> الف الحمد لله على السلامه يالغالي

  

> اخي الكريم ابو مروان رجاء تحليل وافي للدولار اندكس لان انت عارف كل العملات تتوقف علية

 الله يسلمكم ويبارك فيكم جميعا
من لم ارد على سؤاله بإذن الله سارد عليه اليوم فليعذرني على التاخير بالرد

----------


## aljameel

المهم بالنسبة للكيبل من يرغب بالبيع يراقب التالي  انا ذكرت بالماركة السابقة النقطة 1.5880 تحتها فهو للنزول فوقها احتمال يواصل صعوده واحتمال ييصعد بعض الشي ويرتد منها  البيع كالتالي اما وضع الستوب 1.5880 اذا كان السعر تحتها   او البيع من اقرب نقطة يصعد لها من 1.6000 وهي الستوب   فكلما كان فوق 1.5880 يفضل البيع من اقرب نقطة للستوب 1.6000  هدف البيع بإذن الله 1.5660   كسر 1.5649 يكون هدفنا الثان 1.5530\1.5500 تقريبا  المهم لا للاستعجال بالبيع بالمراقبة رجاء خاص  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن اخي الكريم ابو مروان تحليل اليورو باوند EURGBP

 اخي مبارز أسف على التاخير بالرد   اليورو باوند والله اعلم السعر الحالي 8780  ركز بما اقول  الان لديه نزول تصحيحي ومنها يواصل صعوده  فاما يكتفى بالنزول الحالي عند 8790 اويواصل نزوله للتصحيح الاخر  كلما كان تحت 8790 فمتوقع النزول للتصحيح االثاني  التصحيح الثاني عند 8660 تقريبا ومنها يصعد المهم لايكسر 8575 وهي الستوب للشراء   هدف الشراء بإذن الله 9100 تقريبا   في حال لم ينزل للتصحيح الثاني فنراقب التالي عندما يصعد فوق 8790 اما نضع الستوب 8790 او اللو الذي يعمله  والهدف بإذن الله 9050\9100  والاقرب  هو النزول للتصحيح الثاني والله اعلم انما وضعت لك الاحتمال الاول في حال لم ينزل لتستفيد منه  والله الموفق

----------


## البدراني

هل الدخول على اغلاق الساعه او الاربع ساعات
وشكراً وبارك الله فيك

----------


## solo90515

ألف ألف الحمدلله عالسلامة يالغالي والله اشتقنا لك ولتحليلاتك الرائعة يا بومروان

----------


## aljameel

> هل الدخول على اغلاق الساعه او الاربع ساعات
> وشكراً وبارك الله فيك

 لا اخي الدخول بالمراقبة  
فاذا كنت تقصد الكيبل فراقب اولا  
فاذا تحتمل الستوب 1.6000 فممكن البيع الان والتعزيز في حال صعد قريب من الستوب 
ولكن للامانه انا افضل البيع باقل ستوب ممكن لان السوق ليس له أمان 
والخيار لك اخي

----------


## aljameel

> ألف ألف الحمدلله عالسلامة يالغالي والله اشتقنا لك ولتحليلاتك الرائعة يا بومروان

  
الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك اخي

----------


## aljameel

بالنسبة لليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3927  انا ذكرت بالسابق في حال اخترق 1.4049 فمتوقع مواصلة الصعود لهدف بإذن الله 1.4400 بشرط اختراق الهاي  هو للاسف لم يخترق الهاي انما اخترق 1.4049 وارتد نزول   والله اعلم لازال الهدف قائم بإذن الله الـ 1.4400  انما متوقع ينزل الان لمناطق شراء والنزول المتوقع لبناء موجه صاعده  او يواصل لتصحيح موجه   سنراقب التالي فاحتمال النزول للـ 1.5800 للـ 1.5750 ولايتجاوز النزول الـ 1.5700  سنراقبه عند النقاط السابقة ونحاول التقاطه من اقرب نقطة يصل لها قريب من 1.5700  ونضع الستوب 1.4695  فاذا توفقنا به بإذن الله هدفنا الاول 1.4100  واذا اخترق الهاي السابق يكون هدفنا الثاني 1.4400 بإذن الله   المهم الان تحت 1.3981 فهو للنزول للمناطق التي ذكرتها والله اعلم  وارجو الانتباه للتالي كسر 1.3695\90 سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.3500 تقريبا واحتمال ابعد من ذلك   المهم سنراقبه في حال وصل للـ 1.3500 تقريبا فاحتمال ندخل شراء مرة اخرى بستوب 1.3385  ذكرتها حتى نستفيد منه في حال نزل وخذوها بالحسبان   والله الموفق

----------


## hishamjlelati

> بالنسبة لليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3927  انا ذكرت بالسابق في حال اخترق 1.4049 فمتوقع مواصلة الصعود لهدف بإذن الله 1.4400 بشرط اختراق الهاي  هو للاسف لم يخترق الهاي انما اخترق 1.4049 وارتد نزول   والله اعلم لازال الهدف قائم بإذن الله الـ 1.4400  انما متوقع ينزل الان لمناطق شراء والنزول المتوقع لبناء موجه صاعده  او يواصل لتصحيح موجه   سنراقب التالي فاحتمال النزول للـ 1.5800 للـ 1.5750 ولايتجاوز النزول الـ 1.5700  سنراقبه عند النقاط السابقة ونحاول التقاطه من اقرب نقطة يصل لها قريب من 1.5700  ونضع الستوب 1.4695  فاذا توفقنا به بإذن الله هدفنا الاول 1.4100  واذا اخترق الهاي السابق يكون هدفنا الثاني 1.4400 بإذن الله   المهم الان تحت 1.3981 فهو للنزول للمناطق التي ذكرتها والله اعلم  وارجو الانتباه للتالي كسر 1.3695\90 سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.3500 تقريبا واحتمال ابعد من ذلك   المهم سنراقبه في حال وصل للـ 1.3500 تقريبا فاحتمال ندخل شراء مرة اخرى بستوب 1.3385  ذكرتها حتى نستفيد منه في حال نزل وخذوها بالحسبان   والله الموفق

  معلم شايف الأرقام فاتت ببعضها البعض  ؟؟؟
أرقام تخص اليورو مع أرقام تخص الكايبل !!!

----------


## مبارز

أكرمك الله و جزاك خير الجزاء عنا
ثقل الله ميزان حسناتك اخي ابو مروان 
لكن لا اري توصية ترسم مسار للعملة مثل ما تفعل
اكرر شكري اليك

----------


## aljameel

> معلم شايف الأرقام فاتت ببعضها البعض ؟؟؟
> أرقام تخص اليورو مع أرقام تخص الكايبل !!!

 اضحكتني من القلب اضحك الله سنك اخي العزيز 
فعلا الارقام بها خطى ارجو المعذرة فكنت اكتب واتكلم بالجوال بمكالمه خارجيه فحصل التباس بالارقام  
اشكرك على التنبيه والعذرة على الخطى

----------


## aljameel

> بالنسبة لليورو دولار والله اعلم السعر الحالي 1.3927  انا ذكرت بالسابق في حال اخترق 1.4049 فمتوقع مواصلة الصعود لهدف بإذن الله 1.4400 بشرط اختراق الهاي  هو للاسف لم يخترق الهاي انما اخترق 1.4049 وارتد نزول   والله اعلم لازال الهدف قائم بإذن الله الـ 1.4400  انما متوقع ينزل الان لمناطق شراء والنزول المتوقع لبناء موجه صاعده  او يواصل لتصحيح موجه   سنراقب التالي فاحتمال النزول للـ 1.3800 للـ 1.3750 ولايتجاوز النزول الـ 1.3700  سنراقبه عند النقاط السابقة ونحاول التقاطه من اقرب نقطة يصل لها قريب من 1.3700  ونضع الستوب 1.3695  فاذا توفقنا به بإذن الله هدفنا الاول 1.4100  واذا اخترق الهاي السابق يكون هدفنا الثاني 1.4400 بإذن الله   المهم الان تحت 1.3981 فهو للنزول للمناطق التي ذكرتها والله اعلم  وارجو الانتباه للتالي كسر 1.3695\90 سيذهب لهدف بإذن الله 1.3500 تقريبا واحتمال ابعد من ذلك   المهم سنراقبه في حال وصل للـ 1.3500 تقريبا فاحتمال ندخل شراء مرة اخرى بستوب 1.3385  ذكرتها حتى نستفيد منه في حال نزل وخذوها بالحسبان    والله الموفق

 أسف اخواني على الغلط تم التعديل بما هو باللون الاحمر  اكرر أسفى على الخطى

----------


## aljameel

> أكرمك الله و جزاك خير الجزاء عنا
> ثقل الله ميزان حسناتك اخي ابو مروان 
> لكن لا اري توصية ترسم مسار للعملة مثل ما تفعل
> اكرر شكري اليك

 جزاك الله خير 
كيف لاتوجد توصية يامبارز الله يهديك 
هذه توصية المجنون البيع من 129 والستوب 129.75 
والكيبل وضعت لك الخيار بالبيع وبالستوب المناسب لكم  
واليورو وضعت لكم 1.3981 كستوب للبيع ومراقبة نقاط الشراء التي ذكرتها 
انا وضعت لكم هذه الشرح بالتوصيات حتى الاستفادة منهم نزول وصعود 
والله الموفق

----------


## مبارز

اخي ابو مروان انا اقصد انك ترسم مسار العملة  بدقة شديدة
و اسف سقطة كلمة مني فكنت اود ان اقول لا اري موصي او موقع توصيات يرسم مسار العملة علي المدي المتوسط مثلما تفعل
بارك الله فيك و انار بصيرتك اكثر  واكثر

----------


## ابوسطام22

اخوي ابو مروان نظرتك الحالية للمجنون  ضرورررررري لانه عندي عقد بيع من 128.72 وهل لو اخترق 129.70  ما راح يرجع ويرد لل128  
معليش تحملنا واسفين على ازعاجك

----------


## السامر

> اخي ابو مروان انا اقصد انك ترسم مسار العملة  بدقة شديدة
> و اسف سقطة كلمة مني فكنت اود ان اقول لا اري موصي او موقع توصيات يرسم مسار العملة علي المدي المتوسط مثلما تفعل
> بارك الله فيك و انار بصيرتك اكثر  واكثر

 
بالفعل ابومروان يعطينا تصورعام  لحركة العملة في الطلوع والنزول  
وعلينا الاستفادة من تلك الفكره والارقام التي يطرحها

----------


## مبارز

> بالفعل ابومروان يعطينا تصورعام  لحركة العملة في الطلوع والنزول  
> وعلينا الاستفادة من تلك الفكره والارقام التي يطرحها

 نعم اخي ابو سامر هو تحليل منظم جدا لكن علينا ان نلتزم بكلمتين مهمين يقولهم ابو مروان وهي الالتزام بكلمة لا للاستعجال 
هو سر خطير في توصيات ابو مروان
الثانية اجعل وقف خسارتك من اقرب نقطة الي ..... 
وهو كلة من التروي والصبر وهوسر نجاح اي شخص في الفوركس

----------


## ibo2000

الحمد لله على السلامة استاذ ابو مروان ....... نور المنتدى

----------


## aljameel

> اخي ابو مروان انا اقصد انك ترسم مسار العملة بدقة شديدة
> و اسف سقطة كلمة مني فكنت اود ان اقول لا اري موصي او موقع توصيات يرسم مسار العملة علي المدي المتوسط مثلما تفعل
> بارك الله فيك و انار بصيرتك اكثر واكثر

 اخي مبارز انا الأسف لاني فهمتك غلط واشكرك على الثقة

----------


## aljameel

> الحمد لله على السلامة استاذ ابو مروان ....... نور المنتدى

  
الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك

----------


## أبو محمد.

كم ممكن ينزل الباوند دولار على اقل تقدير مشكور

----------


## aljameel

> اخوي ابو مروان نظرتك الحالية للمجنون ضرورررررري لانه عندي عقد بيع من 128.72 وهل لو اخترق 129.70 ما راح يرجع ويرد لل128  
> معليش تحملنا واسفين على ازعاجك

   اخي بالنسبة للمجنون  رجاء خاص التزم بالستوب فاذا لنا نصيب بإذن الله سنأخذه   والله انا بائع وملتزم بالستوب انما واضع الستوب+ السبيرد   مجرد يخترق 129.70 فله احتمالات كثيرة فلا نرغب بالدخول بمتاهات الافضل اللالتزام بالستوب ولو قدر الله وضرب الستوب ابشر بالعوض والعوض من الله وحده  والله الموفق

----------


## aljameel

> كم ممكن ينزل الباوند دولار على اقل تقدير مشكور

 كما ذكرت بالتوصية بإذن الله الهدف 1.5660 وكسر 1.5649 متوقع بيواصل نزول بإذن لاهداف اخرى 1.5500 تقريبا

----------


## aljameel

> الكيبل اخي والله اعلم  انا ذكرت بالسابق مالم تكسر 1.5649 فتكون ستوب للشراء وذكرت احتمال يواصل لهدفه البعيد 1.6400  الان بمنطقة محيره نوعا ما اما يرتد منها نزول او يواصل صعوده   لو ارتد نزول لديه هدف بإذن الله 1.5500 تقريبا   كلما كان فوق 1.5880 فهو مدعوم لمواصلة الصعود وكلما يكن تحتها فيكون اقرب للنزول   السعر الحالي 1.5890   فمراقبته في حال نزل تحتها اما وضع الستوب 1.5880 او الهاي الذي يعمله  من معه الكيبل شراء كما ذكرت بالتوصية السابقة يراقب 1.5880 فوقها مواصل صعوده ويحتفظ بالشراء مع تقديم الستوب مع كل صعود  واذا استجد جديد سابلغ عنه  وللمعلومية الاتجاه العام له صاعد على المدى البعيد المهم فوق 1.5300 كما ذكرت سابقا والله اعلم   والله الموفق

   

> المهم بالنسبة للكيبل من يرغب بالبيع يراقب التالي  انا ذكرت بالماركة السابقة النقطة 1.5880 تحتها فهو للنزول فوقها احتمال يواصل صعوده واحتمال ييصعد بعض الشي ويرتد منها  البيع كالتالي اما وضع الستوب 1.5880 اذا كان السعر تحتها   او البيع من اقرب نقطة يصعد لها من 1.6000 وهي الستوب   فكلما كان فوق 1.5880 يفضل البيع من اقرب نقطة للستوب 1.6000  هدف البيع بإذن الله 1.5660   كسر 1.5649 يكون هدفنا الثان 1.5530\1.5500 تقريبا  المهم لا للاستعجال بالبيع بالمراقبة رجاء خاص   والله الموفق

   بالنسبة للكيبل لازالت التوصية قائمة بإذن الله والحمد لله اعطت فوق 80 نقطة ولله الحمد  وحتى اللحظة بمنطقة ربح   المهم   وضع الستوب الهاي 1.5895  في حال اخترق 1.5895 سنبيع من اقرب نقطة ممكن يصل لها قريبه من 1.6000 وهي الستوب  من بعد مراقبة وعدم استعجال باقل استوب ممكن   انما حتى اللحظة المعطيات بتقول للنزول والله اعلم  والله الموفق

----------


## ibo2000

استاذ ابو مروان  
ياريت نظرتك على الاسترالي دولار؟؟

----------


## aljameel

> اليورو ين والله اعلم السعر الحالي 113.50  مراقبة النقطة 113.92 مالم تخترق تكون ستوب للبيع من بعد مراقبة رجاء خاص ولا للاستعجال  هدف النزول بإذن الله 111\ 110.50 تقريبا   ومنها نراقب النقطة 110 في حال لم تكسرتكون ستوب للشراء  هدف الشراء بإذن الله 114.50 ولست متاكد 100%  الان في حال اخترق 113.92 احتمال يواصل صعوده واحتمال صعود محدود للـ 114.50\115 ويرتد كل شي وارد والله اعلم ولكل حادث حديث  الان يهمنا مراقبة النقطة 113.92  والله الموفق

 الحمد لله التوصية اعطت اكثر من 100 نقطة  ولازالت قائمة حتى اللحظة والله اعلم  انما نقدم الستوب للــ 113.27 افضل  والله الموفق

----------


## VEVA

السلام عليكم  ...   هل اليورو الدولار  مازال الى الهبوط   ؟ وشكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## aljameel

> استاذ ابو مروان  
> ياريت نظرتك على الاسترالي دولار؟؟

 المتوقع والله اعلم صعود له كهدف بإذن الله 1.1150 بشرط اختراق الهاي 1.0001 
مالم يخترق الهاي 1.0001 فتوقع النزول

----------


## doby

ابو مروان لو تكرمت رايك بالفرنك

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ... هل اليورو الدولار مازال الى الهبوط ؟ وشكرا جزيلا لك

 اخي كما بالتوصية التي ذكرتها لليورو راقب النقاط 
انما في حال صعد فوق 1.3906 اخذ الحذر

----------


## aljameel

> ابو مروان لو تكرمت رايك بالفرنك

  
اخي اذا تقصد الدولار فرنك هو وصل لهدف اول له بالتمام 9880  
ولكن المجال مفتوح له بمواصلة الصعود والله اعلم كمعطيات امامي بتقول بيواصل صعود وخاصة في حال اخترق 9946 فالمجال مفتوح له للـ 1.1000 والله اعلم واحتمال ابعد 
وبامانه الان لا انصح به لا شراءولا  بيع حتى تكون فرصة واضحه له 
ومجرد ارى فرصة دخول بستوب قريب بإذن الله ساذكرها  
والله الموفق

----------


## doby

> اخي اذا تقصد الدولار فرنك هو وصل لهدف اول له بالتمام 9880  
> ولكن المجال مفتوح له بمواصلة الصعود والله اعلم كمعطيات امامي بتقول بيواصل صعود وخاصة في حال اخترق 9946 فالمجال مفتوح له للـ 1.1000 والله اعلم واحتمال ابعد 
> وبامانه الان لا انصح به لا شراءولا  بيع حتى تكون فرصة واضحه له 
> ومجرد ارى فرصة دخول بستوب قريب بإذن الله ساذكرها  
> والله الموفق

 مشكور ابو مروان وربنا يجازيك خير

----------


## رشدي

صباح الخير 
متابع يا استاذنا

----------


## مبارز

لا نحصي الثناء علي الله
أخي الكريم ابو مروان  أنا من اشد المعجبين بتحليلاتك للأسباب الأتية و أرجو منك ان تحقق لي النقاط التالية للنقط الهامة في تحليلاتك 
المميزات
الدقة الشديدة في نقط الدخول و الخروج ووقف الخسارة رسم صورة أستباقية لحركة العملة علي المدي القصير و المتوسط  و احيانا البعيد
وهذة النقطة نقطة مميزة لم اراها في اي محلل علي الاطلاق أو موقع تحليل
الأمانة في عرض التحليل فأنا  وكثير من الأخوة قد يتفقوا معي ان بعض مواقع التحليل تقدم صورة ليست كاذبة و لكن  لتحقق قد يصل زمن تنفيذها الي اكثر من شهر يكون في هذة الحالة الحساب اتدمر  وهذة النقطة اثرتها من قبل وهي  الزمن  زمن الدخول وزمن التوصية و سأعرضا لاحقا اخي ابو مروان
الميزة الأهم وهي درجة التوصية و أنت تعرضها بعبارة  لا للاستعجال ، الدخول من اقرب نقطة الي ، التزم بوقف الخسارة عند. وهذة النقطة تخص الزمن زمن التوصية 
و لذلك انت تضع من يتعامل مع توصيتك تعامل من يحترم عقلة فالمسئولية لادارة الصفقة الان تقع علي صاحب الحساب وهذة ميزة تمنع بدرجة كبيرة الوقوع في الخطأ لان الذي يأخذ بتوصية دون فهما سهل جدا يدمر حسابة  
ولهذا اردت بفضل الله و عونة ان اعرض عليك مميزات عملك للحكمة التي قراتها سابقا وهي 
(قد لا يري الأنسان غرفتة اذا لم يدخل غرفة في بيت أخر) 
بالنسبة للزمن الذي أشترت الية في السابق وهذا يضع التوصيات في موقف اقوي بكثير لان انت عارف نفسية الناس اي تغير في حركة العملة 30  او 40 نقطة  الكل بيرتبك
اطلب منك التنبية علي مواعيد دخولك بتوقيت مكة  محاولة  وهذا اكيد ليس الزام ولكن عون لاخوانك تحديد مواعيد تقريبة لدخوك و اعتقد هي فترة السوق الأسيوي و الأوربي
أخي ابو مروان هذا ليس الزام انت تعرف والكثير يعرف ان هناك مواقع تبيع التوصيات و هي ليست توصيات من ذهب بل اقل بكثير من مستوي توصيات اخونا الكريم 
أخير زاد الله وجهك نورا وانار بصيرتك و علمك

----------


## aljameel

> صباح الخير 
> متابع يا استاذنا

 هلا وغلا يشرفني متابعتك

----------


## aljameel

> لا نحصي الثناء علي الله
> أخي الكريم ابو مروان أنا من اشد المعجبين بتحليلاتك للأسباب الأتية و أرجو منك ان تحقق لي النقاط التالية للنقط الهامة في تحليلاتك 
> المميزات
> الدقة الشديدة في نقط الدخول و الخروج ووقف الخسارة رسم صورة أستباقية لحركة العملة علي المدي القصير و المتوسط و احيانا البعيد
> وهذة النقطة نقطة مميزة لم اراها في اي محلل علي الاطلاق أو موقع تحليل
> الأمانة في عرض التحليل فأنا وكثير من الأخوة قد يتفقوا معي ان بعض مواقع التحليل تقدم صورة ليست كاذبة و لكن لتحقق قد يصل زمن تنفيذها الي اكثر من شهر يكون في هذة الحالة الحساب اتدمر وهذة النقطة اثرتها من قبل وهي الزمن زمن الدخول وزمن التوصية و سأعرضا لاحقا اخي ابو مروان
> الميزة الأهم وهي درجة التوصية و أنت تعرضها بعبارة لا للاستعجال ، الدخول من اقرب نقطة الي ، التزم بوقف الخسارة عند. وهذة النقطة تخص الزمن زمن التوصية 
> و لذلك انت تضع من يتعامل مع توصيتك تعامل من يحترم عقلة فالمسئولية لادارة الصفقة الان تقع علي صاحب الحساب وهذة ميزة تمنع بدرجة كبيرة الوقوع في الخطأ لان الذي يأخذ بتوصية دون فهما سهل جدا يدمر حسابة  
> ولهذا اردت بفضل الله و عونة ان اعرض عليك مميزات عملك للحكمة التي قراتها سابقا وهي 
> ...

  
هلا اخي مبارز 
اشكرك على الثقة والثناء 
بالنسبة للوقت والله يااخي متى ماوجدت فرصة لاتواجد معكم فلن ابخل انما تحديد وقت معين والله صعب على لمشاغلي الخاصة 
انما متى ماتواجدت ووجدت فرصة ساضعها بين ايديكم 
ارجو ان تقدر مشاغلي الخاصة

----------


## aljameel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  المجنون السعر الحالي 128.72  مراقبته عند النقطة 129 + - تقريبا متوقع الارتداد منها نزول  المهم لايخترق 129.70 وهي الستوب للبيع  فاما وضع الستوب 129.70 او نقطة الارتداد   هدف البيع بإذن الله 125.50\125 قابل للزيادة فاحتمال والله اعلم يواصل نزوله للـ 123 و 120 كل شي وارد  المهم لا للاستعجال البيع بالمراقبة  والله الموفق

 اخواني بالنسبة للتوصية فلا زالت قائمة 
فمن ملل منه صحيح له يومان واقف على نقطة الدخول انما والله اعلم لا ارى الا النزول 
فمن ملل منه فاهو بمنطقة الدخول الان والخيار لكم 
نما المعطيات بتقول تحت 129.70 فهو للنزول والله اعلم 
والله الموفق

----------


## solo90515

هالمجنون حتى وهو مايتحرك يعقدنا مازلنا فيه وان شاء الله الى الاهداف ولكن هل هناك جديد بالنسبة له وجزاك الله كل خير يا غالي ، هناك اخبار على الدولار بعد حوالي النصف ساعة علها تدعم الهبوط

----------


## zamalekna

اخ لى طلب ممكن تساعدنى
انا عندى هيدج المجنون
شراء عند 129.60
وبيع128.46
اعمله ايه

----------


## مبارز

أبو مروان هل تري اليورو دولار سيستكمل النزول الي اهدافة ام  وجد الدعم عند هذة النقط 13737

----------


## nero2005

بدي اسال بخوص اليورو مقابل الدولار هل نشتري ام نبيع

----------


## aljameel

> اخ لى طلب ممكن تساعدنى
> انا عندى هيدج المجنون
> شراء عند 129.60
> وبيع128.46
> اعمله ايه

 هلا اخي 
انا موصي عليه بيع والستوب 129.70 
ولا زالت التوصية قائمة حتى اللحظة

----------


## أبو محمد.

ممكن نظرة سريعة للكيبل مشكور

----------


## aljameel

> أبو مروان هل تري اليورو دولار سيستكمل النزول الي اهدافة ام وجد الدعم عند هذة النقط 13737

  

> بدي اسال بخوص اليورو مقابل الدولار هل نشتري ام نبيع

 بالنسبة لليورو والله اعلم تحت 1.3854 متوقع مواصلة النزول 
من دخل شراء به اما يضع الستوب نقطة الدخول او اللو الحالي

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن نظرة سريعة للكيبل مشكور

  
والله اعلم بيواصل نزوله لهدفه كما بالتوصية

----------


## أبو محمد.

> والله اعلم بيواصل نزوله لهدفه كما بالتوصية

  اين افضل سعر للبيع للكيبل مشكور

----------


## مبارز

ما موقف اليورو و الباوند الأن  بعد التصحيح الذي رايناه الي مناطق 13712
و الباوند 15712
 هل نبيع من مناطق اعلي ام نحن الان في مناطق شراء الي اهداف الارتفاع

----------


## مبارز

اخترق الباوند 16040 
ممكن نظرتك ابو موان
كذلك ما نظرتك علي النيوزلندي

----------


## ابو راجي

اخ جميل كيف صحتك ان شاء الله بخير

----------


## صاحب هدف

بنتظارك أستاذي الغالي

----------


## ali alrashidi

اتمنى لك الصحه والعافيه ياغالي 
لا تطول علينا احنا في انتظارك

----------


## CheFX

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اسبوع ان شاء الله موفق للجميع  
ان شاء الله يا ابو مروان تكون بصحه وعافيه ولا تطول الغيبه على المنتدى

----------


## مبارز

عيد سعيد علي كل الاخوة 
عيد سعيد للاخ الكريم ابو مروان

----------


## رشدي

كل سنة وانت طيب يا ابو مروان

----------


## بنت مدينة جده

الباوند الى اين

----------


## داليـــا

وينك يا ابو مروان ان شاء الله احوالك تمام؟؟

----------


## emadtur

nzd/usd سيصل الى سعر 0.7445
الان السعر0.7462

----------


## emadtur

تحقق الهدف +18 وارتد عن الهدف 5 نقاط توقع مزيد من الهبوط والله اعلم يمكن يصير ارتداد سريع

----------


## صاحب هدف

وينك أستاذي

----------


## elteach

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته انا رجعت ليكم بعد  طول غياب ربن يوفقنا جميع تسجيل حضور وحشتنا ابو مرواااااااااااااااااااان

----------


## beshay

الاستاذ الفاضل
الاستاذ الكريم
الاستاذ الجميل
اننى ارسل لشخصكم المحبوب هذه الرساله المفتوحه و ان شاء الله اريد الرد عليها
هل تعلم يا حبيبى وصديق صديقى ان هناك العشرات و المئات ينتظرون   منك ان تطل عليهم
هل تعلم ان غيابك قد تسبب  فى خسائر اموال اشخاص  لمجرد انهم ذهبوا وراء اشخاص  يفهموا فى التحليل كما افهم انا فى علوم الذره
هل يعقل ان تترك كل المجهود الذى بذلته على مدارسنوات فى هذه الصفحه
عشرات الاسئله تدور فى ذهنى ولا اجد لها مبرر عن تركك لهذ الموضوع
اننى ادعو جميع محبى ابو مروان ان يشاركونى فى هذا النداء لعودته مرة اخرى
لاتحرم الناس من مساعداتك

----------


## مبارز

> الاستاذ الفاضل
> الاستاذ الكريم
> الاستاذ الجميل
> اننى ارسل لشخصكم المحبوب هذه الرساله المفتوحه و ان شاء الله اريد الرد عليها
> هل تعلم يا حبيبى وصديق صديقى ان هناك العشرات و المئات ينتظرون   منك ان تطل عليهم
> هل تعلم ان غيابك قد تسبب  فى خسائر اموال اشخاص  لمجرد انهم ذهبوا وراء اشخاص  يفهموا فى التحليل كما افهم انا فى علوم الذره
> هل يعقل ان تترك كل المجهود الذى بذلته على مدارسنوات فى هذه الصفحه
> عشرات الاسئله تدور فى ذهنى ولا اجد لها مبرر عن تركك لهذ الموضوع
> اننى ادعو جميع محبى ابو مروان ان يشاركونى فى هذا النداء لعودته مرة اخرى
> لاتحرم الناس من مساعداتك

 والله اخي انا حزين مثلك عل موت هذا الباب ما عاد حياه في باب هو  اقوي ابواب الفوركس بفضل الله في كل مواقع الفوركس العربية
و اقول و العالمية
الكل في الفوركس يضع تحلايلات  يجزمانها حقيقة 
اما اخونا الكريم يحلل و يضع معة موضع المحلل حتي تتخذ قرارك  و ايضا يضع للك السيناريو البدبل و هو مفتاح النجاح في الفوركس
ربنا يرجع ابو مروان بخير

----------


## beshay

الى كل محبي ابو مروان
الجميل
رجاء المشاركه
حتى يعود هذا الباب الى سابق عهده

----------


## beshay

من ارض النيل
صباح الخير
صباح الفل
انا منتظرك

----------


## doby

منتظرينك ابو مروان

----------


## السامر

الاهم ان يكون ابو مروان بصحة وعافية

----------


## beshay

اين اصدقاء ابومروان

----------


## أبو جوان

> اين اصدقاء ابومروان

  موجودين يا عزيزي ، ومتابعين ، وأبو مروان له أيادي بيضاء على الجميع هنا 
نتمنى له الصحة والعافية والسلامة

----------


## مبارز

انا سعيد والله ان الاخوة كلهم المشاركين في الباب بيدخلوا و مع اول مشاركات تتحدث عن الباب الكلا تكلم
نتمني رجوع اخوانا الكريم بخير و يكون بافضل صحة و خير حال

----------


## beshay

صباح  الخير 
الفاضل 
ابومروان

----------


## doby

فى انتظارك ابو مروان

----------


## رشدي

> فى انتظارك ابو مروان

    

> انا سعيد والله ان الاخوة كلهم المشاركين في الباب بيدخلوا و مع اول مشاركات تتحدث عن الباب الكلا تكلم

  

> نتمني رجوع اخوانا الكريم بخير و يكون بافضل صحة و خير حال

     والله فعلا وحشني ابو مروان    والغيبة طالت   ان شاء الله    راح اتصل به غدا    ونطمنكم عليه

----------


## solo90515

السلام عليكم 
ايه يا عم رشدي انت حكيت مع بو مروان
بالله عليك طمنا عليه والله إلو وحشة الغالي وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## mmhosny

انت فين يا جميل 
على اي حال ...كل سنة و انت طيب..طمنا عليك بس لو تسمح :Icon26:

----------


## cache cache

*كل عام وانت بخير يا ابو مروان*

----------


## tomanbye

*السلام عليكم إخوانى لو سمحتوا ايه المنصة اللى شغالين عليها واليوسر نيم والباسورد لانى مش لاقيها فى توقيع أبو مروان 
شكرا*

----------


## abojawad

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## شباب مصر

اين انت يا جميل

----------


## s.forex

الغيبة طالت ياجميل
وفي انتظار جديدك

----------


## معن طارق

والله زمان عنك يا جميل يا ابو مروان 
 ارجو الله الحليم العظيم ان يحفظك وان تكون بخير و صحه و عافية

----------


## lionofegypt2020

يا ترى اخبارك ايه يا عزيزى حد يطمنا عليه يا جماعه

----------


## رشدي

> السلام عليكم

  

> ايه يا عم رشدي انت حكيت مع بو مروان بالله عليك طمنا عليه والله إلو وحشة الغالي وجزاك الله كل خير

 لسبب ضياع جوالي راح مني الرقم ولا استطيع محادثته

----------


## lionofegypt2020

*طيب حاول تشوف لنا حل يا رشدى  
عايزين نطمن عليه متعرفش حد معاه رقمه*

----------


## رشدي

> *طيب حاول تشوف لنا حل يا رشدى  
> عايزين نطمن عليه متعرفش حد معاه رقمه*

 هحاول اتصرف انت عارف انه ما كان بيعطي بياناته لأحد

----------


## معن طارق

فعلا احلا موضوعين كانوا دائما الاخوان ماجد و جميل
ايام حلوه

----------


## boshra hasan

ربنا يرجعة لنا بالسلامة ان شاء اللة

----------

